#ubuntu 2004-12-06
<ajmitch_> apt-get install build-essential
<Nivlem> ajmitch: You talking to me?
<__daniel> will_: there you go: apt-get install build-essential
<will_> i installed gcc
<will_> ages ago
<topyli> ajmitch_: i'm impressed, yes. debian provides a good base though
<topyli> Nivlem: mandrake has always been like that, and i love it for it :)
<Nivlem> topyli: Yeah not too much of a problem...but then I Linux on a dual processor G4 macintosh....maybe I will post some video shots of it compiling sometime..heh
<topyli> Nivlem: please do =)
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Does somebody know what system call is used for rebooting the system?
<timello> hi there, Why my keymap not works on my rxvt? In firefox for instance it work fine
<__daniel> rapha: system call? you mean   "/sbin/reboot"    ?
<timello> idea?
<rapha> __daniel: No, as in reboot()
<rapha> Kernel system call
<__daniel> *shrug*
<rapha> nm, thx
<kent> rapha, what do you need that for?
<will_> humm anyone know anything about libgnomeui-2.0?
<will_> cant find it
<rapha> kent: I wanna write my own /sbin/init just for fun. It already works, and I'm also catching Ctrl-Alt-Del, but I don't know how to handle it.
<kent> will_, libgnomeuimm2.0-dev   its probably that one you lack (if your trying to compile.. )
<will_> kent: thats it
<kent> will_, sorry, its this one : libgnomeui-dev
<kent> will_, the other one is for c++ i think.  :)
<will_> kent: thats a lot of dependencies!
<mila> hi
<topyli> rapha: there's documentation that lists system calls. there's even man pages for the posix calls
<rapha> topyli: But for being able to read those manpages you need to know what the respective call is called
<topyli> use apropos
<mila> i dont really understand with this room i enter
<rapha> topyli: That only lists manpages from section 8 when called with halt/reboot/shutdown. That's why I asked here if somebody knew something.
<mila> i think i go another room
<topyli> rapha: dunno, there's a debian package called man-posix or similar. it might help. not that i know much :)
<mila> since nobody any person in here
<rapha> Okay, thx topyli
<mila> i think only 3person talking
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) mila: it ebbs and flows
<mila> okey
<topyli> mila: i don't know which room you entered but seems like a weird place :)
<will_> mila: where are we?
<mila> im in here in my country
<mila> philippines
<topyli> will_: now there's a real question for a change !
<will_> mila: do you use linux?
<topyli> mila: cool!
<mila> no
<topyli> hehe
<mila> what is lenux
<topyli> mila: what brings you to #ubuntu?
<will_> mila: download a copy of ubuntu: www.ubuntulinux.org
<mila> oh i go there
<will_> mila: dont format all at once though!
<mila> what is linux can you explain me
<mila> please!
<will_> um
<topyli> it's a free unix system
<mila> okey
<mila> can i ask you
<mila> before i go
<topyli> free as in "freedom", and free as in "free of cost"
<mila> how many person in here
<will_> this room is for support ie if you cant do something / need help with Ubuntu
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) will_: or you just like it
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) and you want to help people use it
<topyli> mila: on this channel there are currently 256 people
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) :)
<will_> exactly!
<mila> but it seem just only few person i think
<jdub> mila: some are not awake or at their computers
<will_> yes, everything seems like that at the start
<topyli> mila: people do other things as well. they're not chatting with us full-time :)
<mila> i see
<mila> oh
<will_> mila: if you want to chat to people, join the room #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cloudchaser> i have another question please ;)
<mila> okley i like to find some person i talk
<mila> i like talking
<Cloudchaser> when install apps that ask where to install it...whats the best place?
<Cloudchaser>  /opt?
<mila> ok
<mila> go ahead
<badcitizen> Cloudchaser: /usr/local
<Cloudchaser> ok thanks..i'm installing realplayer10
<Cloudchaser> as sudo
<will_> Cloudchaser: you need to use sudo though
<topyli> Cloudchaser: rule of thumb. if you compile from source, /usr/local. if you install a binary (like quake or mozilla), then /opt
<Cloudchaser> got errors when i tried without it
<Cloudchaser> ok i didn't compile it
<Cloudchaser> realplayer's got an installer
<Cloudchaser> maybe that compiles it..i don't really know for sure
<topyli> Cloudchaser: i put realplayer in /opt because i didn't build it myself
<topyli> it's a binary package
<Cloudchaser> ok thanks ;)
<Cloudchaser> i'll follow that advice
<mila> okey i had to go now and eat
<mila> byeeeeeeee rooms
<Cloudchaser> oh now it wants to  know the prefix for syms
<topyli> bye mila, get linux soon!
<mila> i eat
<Cloudchaser> i used the default /usr
<mila> yes laTER
<Cloudchaser> take care mila
<mila> im so hungry
<topyli> Cloudchaser: it's ok, they're just links
<Cloudchaser> i really like ubuntu so far ;)
<mila> take of us also
<Xenguy> mila: go stuff something in your mouth ;-)
<topyli> heh
<mila> yes i back here aGAIN
<will_> cya
<mila> 10MINUTES After i eaten
<mila> cu  all
<will_> mila: one word CHOCOLATE!
<will_> okay i cant complie gnomebaker :(
<D0wnXcaST> Hi, I'm new to linux and i want to learn it. Some people refered me to Ubuntu linux distro. I read lot on your website, and it seems good.
<D0wnXcaST> But I would like to know if you could ship cd to canada ?
<__daniel> D0wnXcaST: they even shipped to germany :-)
<D0wnXcaST> and how much does it cost  &
<__daniel> D0wnXcaST: nothing
<D0wnXcaST> ok :)  i don't know where they are from :)
<jdub> D0wnXcaST: shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<D0wnXcaST> ok, thanks, i'll check it out
<TheStuff> hi all
<D0wnXcaST> how many times it could take to receive the cd ?
<defence22> hello im hoping that someone here can help me. my instalation will not work. after loading the modules neccesary to mount the cd, the installion halts for about 10 seconds and then says, "your cdrom couldn't be mounted..."
<socomm> D0wnXcaST: A month maybe?
<kensai> I have installed debains grub to the MBR and replaced the ubuntus grub with it, Now how do I install the ubuntus grub again to MBR?
<socomm> defence22: you probably havent' loaded the modules for your cd-rom.
<will_> defence22: is the cd damaged?
<defence22> shouldnt be
<will_> defence22:how fast did u burn the cd?
<defence22> 4x
<defence22> the thing that is suspisoucs is that it has done this with other distro's then some kernel option worked
<will_> on a rw disc or?
<defence22> rw
<D0wnXcaST> socomm: ok, thanks . hmmm, i'll try to ask someone near me if he could download it and burn it for me.
<D0wnXcaST> thanks
<D0wnXcaST> ubuntu seems to be really nice. it will be my first linux experience :)
<will_> defence22: that is very strange what drive is it?
<defence22> cdrom
<socomm> D0wnXcaST: cool, hope you enjoy it.
<will_> is it DMA compatible?
<defence22> i tryed nodma
<kensai> Is there a way for me to reinstall grum on my MBR?
<D0wnXcaST> yep :)
<defence22> and that didnt work
<Aphelion> I have a GF4 card, and I want higher refresh rate at 1280x1024... do I need the latest driver to do that?
<D0wnXcaST> i cant wait to try linux :)
<defence22> i think thats what worked on mandrake
<Cloudchaser> does anyone here use thunderbird?
<ramzez> hi, is it normal that i don't have grub.conf ?
<kensai> D0wnXcaST, I remember being as exited as you about Linux, it is the best experience ever. Linux Rulez
<mila> hi
<Aphelion> Cloudchaser: I use it on my Mac
<Cloudchaser> is there a way to separate the emails into separate accounts instead of one big huge inbox of all emails?
<will_> defence22: do you get any error codes apart from 'cant be mounted'?
<defence22> nope
<D0wnXcaST> kensai:  ;)
<D0wnXcaST> I'm reading tutos and stuff on linux for a week now
<D0wnXcaST> and now i have to choose the best distro to start :) and i think i'll go with ubuntu, seem really great
<will_> defence22: have you tried the ubuntu live cd?
<defence22> no
<defence22> ill try it
<will_> defence22: give it a go
<kensai> D0wnXcaST, I love when I remember when I messed my Linux installation in a way that it wasn't usable ;)
<will_> defence22: and run a check on the cd you are using, im not sure whether its your drive or the disc
<defence22> thanx for ur help
<defence22> ok
<defence22> t could be the disk
<D0wnXcaST> its the best way to learn :) do it yourself, messed up a few time, start over and over :)
<Aphelion> anyone?
<will_> D0wnXcaST: not sure whether i made a mistake by upgrading to hoary!
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Aphelion: are you using 1.0-6111?
<defence22> ill be back later
<D0wnXcaST> thanks for your help guys, we certainly have the chances to talk together again, i'm just starting with linux :) i'll certainly have few questions for you guys ;)
<D0wnXcaST> now i'll go and read some tutos about ubuntu :)
<ramzez> how can i update to 2.6.9. kernel?
<will_> D0wnXcaST: have you seen www.tuxfiles.org?
<D0wnXcaST> no, yes, i forgot to ask, if you have any good website for newbie, tell me , i 'll appreciate :)
<D0wnXcaST> nice, thanks will, seems a good web site : "< tuXfiles, the Linux newbie help files >
<D0wnXcaST> You know what? We help Linux newbies
<D0wnXcaST> :)
<kensai> D0wnXcaST, yo should also visit www.tuxmagazine.com is going to be a very good magazine for newbies
<trukulo> D0wnXcaST, www.ubuntuforums.org
<jonzi> hello
<Aphelion> crimsun: 1.0-what? :P
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Aphelion: the driver version, of course.
<Aphelion> crimsun: how would I know?
<Aphelion> this is a fresh Ubuntu install
<RubenV> can you define multiple locations for the same apt source?
<jonzi> I am linux n00b and was wondering if some one would be able to help me pls?
<RubenV> so i can set multiple mirror sites
<D0wnXcaST> thanks, trukulo, ill check the forum also !
<RubenV> in case one goes down
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Aphelion: are you using 'nv' or 'nvidia' for X Windows?
<will_> jonzi: ask away
<DowNC[aw] > hey one more thing guys, do you thing that 10 gb hard drive is enough to begin ??
<jonzi> I have just installed ubuntu on my laptop but cant seem to get my wireless card to work
(crimsun/#ubuntu) DowNC[aw] : certainly.
<jonzi> I dont really know where to start
<D0wnXcaST> ok, great. thanks
<jonzi> the regular network card works but not the wireless
<will_> jonzi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto/view?searchterm=wireless
<will_> jonzi: have a look at the compatibility database
<jonzi> I just did and its on there
<jonzi> Do i need to obtain a driver for this from some where? Belkin dont do linux drivers. Well not for this one at least
<will_> jonzi: type lspci and list it in #flood
<will_> jonzi: sorry open a terminal, then type lspci then copy and paste all output to #flood
<jonzi> ah k sec
<Scognito> hi all
<Scognito> is possible to "rotate" X ?
<Scognito> my monitor can rotate up to 270
<jonzi> will it matter that it is a PCMCIA card? will that command still find the info?
<will_> oh
<will_> jonzi: good point, im not sure
<jonzi> it isnt actually showing from what I can see
<jonzi> =/
<amathis> is firefox 1.0 in apt-get?
<will_> jonzi: try computer -> system configuration -> device manager
<bigtony> question: can someone help me get sound working with flashmedia please? everything else i have tired sound works fine but flash i get no sound at all
<socomm> bigtony: does sound work at all?
<bigtony> sound works on other forms of media yes
<jonzi> will_: it shows it there. but I dont have any way of saving the inf0z
<socomm> Try killing esd, `killall -9 esd'.
<bigtony> alright you sure with a -9 force kill?
<will_> jonzi: seems its all ready to roll, but u need to configure it
<amathis> is firefox 1.0 in apt-get?
<bigtony> process not running
<jonzi> hmm have tried that but it wont let me enable it
<bigtony> error: no process to kill
<Scognito> more exactly
<Scognito> does xrandr works on hoary?
<Scognito> using gforce 440
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yes
<momme> I've a nvidia geforce fx 5700 on my laptop and I did just installed ubuntu without a successful x start :/
<will_> jonzi: have you tried computer -> system configuration -> network settings ?
<will_> set your wireless as active
<jonzi> yeah, the card shows, so i disable my regular ethernet then try to activate the wireless it thinks about it then does nothing
<jonzi> the box ticks then 3 or 4 seconds later it is unchecked again
<momme> nobody who've any idea what driver I shall use to get x running?
<will_> jonzi: sorry dont have wireless so dont know about connecting it
<jonzi> okies thanks for the help tho!
<will_> jonzi: try that page on the wiki
<jonzi> I will do, thanks again
<will_> anyone here got wireless working?
<burntash> anyone know how to get the flash plugin for ppc?
<burntash> i tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but no luck
<gen|away> i've seen something about it not working correctly in bugzilla/forums burntash
<gen|away> just will have to way burntash
<gen|away> wait*
<will_> im off ppl bye!
<eruin> anyone know how I can change the mimetype of an existing file?
<burntash> damn
<jonzi> bye
<trukulo> as i remember, there's no flash player for ppc linux
<momme> strange, I've "nv" as driver with a geforce fx 5700 but x doesnt start :/
<trukulo> try vesa
<giannicola> hi is here any italian person?
<momme> trukulo: we'll, the problem was the v4l module in XF config.
<momme> I've commented it out, but now it complains about libGL no symbols found
<RuffianSoldier> I just installed a CD-ROM Drive and a Hard Drive. The CD is Secondary Slave and the HD is master Slave.  But when I click mount, it tries to mount the HD (I had a CD-ROM Drive as Master Slave to install Ubuntu)... How do I get Ubuntu to detect the CD ROM drive?
<D0wnXcaST> i'm still here, and i would like to be sure that i'm not mistaken. its this the right version of Ubuntu i have to download: warty-release-install-i386.iso  ??
<jdub> D0wnXcaST: yeah
<D0wnXcaST> thanks a lot
<momme> what keycode in XF86Config-4.log indicates a error that make the startx fail?
<RuffianSoldier> how about me?
(sladen/#ubuntu) momme: don't understand.  Could you explain in a different way?
(sladen/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: edit /etc/fstab and fix the locations
<RuffianSoldier> I just installed a CD-ROM Drive and a Hard Drive. The CD is Secondary Slave and the HD is master Slave.  But when I click mount, it tries to mount the HD (I had a CD-ROM Drive as Master Slave to install Ubuntu)... How do I get Ubuntu to detect the CD ROM drive?
<RuffianSoldier> ops
<RuffianSoldier> oops
(sladen/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: I think you said that before ;-)
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<bigtony|eat> he's a soldier remember he is trigger happy :)
<seek187> Whats the diffence between like metacity themes and GTK 2.x themes which ones do I use?
<Falstius> hey, I installed the nvidia drivers and then the k7 kernel, but not the kernel modules.  Now I'm trying to fix this but it wants to get the packages from the CD and not online
<Falstius> and it wants the preview CD when I have the release
<Falstius> how do I tell it to look somewhere else?  (I know I could manually download them, that is not the point)
<kent> Falstius, in synaptic,  check the repsitories. its in the menu.  unchec the cd and make sure to choose the ubuntu archive instead.
<Falstius> kent, ahh.  That was easy.  sorry, new to apt.
<Falstius> thanks.
<zugwrack__> How do I start smb now that I installed it? From the command line that is
<zugwrack__> service smb start?
<kent> Falstius, its hard for everybody once.  You can add other repositoreis (not sure if its spelled like that) in their aswell, if you need to.
<Falstius> yeah, I've added them universe but didn't think to check there for the CD.
<kent> zugwrack__,   perhaps "/etc/init.d/smb start" ?  if its called smb. that is.
<Falstius> my debugging skills aren't well tuned for debian.  Happy thanksgiving folks.
<zugwrack__> service smb start?
<zugwrack__> Ok synaptic search for smb and after install....I can't get the service up and running...WTF?
<Deft> zugwrack__, the samba service will start by itself if it's installed
<Deft> the package is samba I think
<zugwrack__> Deft: Ok let me check for samba
<lupus_> are there some good papers about linux detection of hardware
<zugwrack__> Deft: synaptic shows it installed...yet going into network configuration and trying to enable windows networking support fails
<lupus_> and configuring plus loading of modules
<seek187> My gnome log out button doesn't work??? anyone have any ideas?
<Deft> lupus_, any documentation about hotplug should be helpful there
<sebb> Hi, I have a Audigy LS soundcard and it doesn't work with the version of alsa that comes with Ubuntu. So, I downloaded alsa-driver-1.0.7 from the alsa web site. I also installed GCC 3.3.4 and the Linux kernel 2.6.8 source with synaptic. After that I tried to install alsa-driver, but it doesn't work. At first, I do ./configure, that seems to work. After that a do make, but it ends up with a bunch of errors ending with error 1. Can anyone h
<Deft> zugwrack__, do you see the smbd daemon running?
(bob2/#ubuntu) lamont: ah, thanks
<lamont> bob2: now I have to remember what for...
(bob2/#ubuntu) lamont: hehehe
<lamont> url?
<lamont> was that it?
(bob2/#ubuntu) lamont: you can just take your contextless thanks and be happy ;-)
<lamont> heh
<lamont> btw, is anyone using the native ipsec stuff (without free/open swan)?
<bigtony> anyone here happen to use paltalk?
<EricNeon> morning all
* lamont ponders which machine should have the USB printer
<ultrakorne> hi, can i ask a question about my touchpad working "sometimes"
<Seq> does anybody have any experience running ubuntu as a headless server?
<Seq> i'm mainly interested in the "nicely up to date debian" aspect of it in this case
(mjr/#ubuntu) sadly, no, as there's no sparc version ;)
(mjr/#ubuntu) I'm planning to put up one myself, though
<Xenguy> Seq: if you don't need a GUI, then maybe try the 'expert' install and install just the minimal system
<Seq> Xenguy: yeah, i was going to as soon as i put the hard disk in this system anyway. i'd really only waste an hour if it didnt work out
<Seq> i was just curious if anybody else had issues at all
<Xenguy> Seq: or use debian stable ;-)
<Xenguy> Seq: I'm more interested in Ubuntu as a desktop
<Seq> Xenguy: thats what im using it as right now, on my laptop
<Seq> Xenguy: im using debian on my "old" server, but would like the system to be a bit more up to date.
<Xenguy> Seq: that's going to happen RSN anyway when Sarge moves to stable
<Seq> Xenguy: yeah, but then it will be out of date for another two years :)
<Xenguy> Seq: for a server, sometimes 'out-of-date' is a feature, not a bug ;-)  Anyhoo
<Seq> Xenguy: its a home server, file storage and fetchmail.
<Xenguy> nod
<Seq> i want to have a go at trying to do some asp.net/mono stuff, and really don't want to be bothered with updating mono myself
<jdub> Seq: i run ubuntu servers
<jdub> Xenguy: please don't recommend 'expert', it's better if people use 'custom'
<Seq> jdub: cool. do you use sendmail?
<jdub> Seq: no, postfix. sendmail gives me a rash.
<Seq> ah, same here at the moment. postfix is the default anyway
<lamont> jdub: if I want to install on just one partition instead of the whole disk, can I do that with custom, or must I go to expert>
<lamont> >?
<lamont> Seq: postfix rocks
<Seq> for some reason i thought it was sendmail and i was going to ask about ubuntu-base depending on it, but im just crazy i guess
<Seq> ubuntu-base probably doesn't contain any files anyway
<jdub> lamont: you can do that in custom, just choose 'partition manually'
<deltab> my brother's just installed Ubuntu, but X displays a red screen. We think it's because of the resolution or frequency settings; how do we change those?
<deltab> I found http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/RreprobeMonitor but that doesn't explain how you find the driver name
<Deft> deltab, which driver name? the one that X is currently set to use?
<deltab> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/RreprobeMonitor says "Identify the driver you are using for you [sic]  video card"
<deltab> from lspci I know it's an ATI, but I don't know what the corresponding driver name would be
<deltab> nor do I know if xresprobe is even the right program to use
<Seq> deltab: what kind of ati
<deltab> there was a menu of resolutions at the end of the installation procedure
<deltab> ATI 3d rage pro agp
<deltab> tv tuner version; he's using the tv output
<Deft> you might want to try using the vesa driver instead, I have something like that and the tv out doesn't like the ati driver
<deltab> both of us are completely new to ubuntu and debian-type systems
<lamont> jdub: and then can I tell custom to install desktop? :-)
<deltab> Deft: how?
<adoyretsamon> so are any of you going to listen to the new Linux Radio show - live at 9pm est - http://www.thelinuxlink.net/tllts
<deltab> I imagine there's some debian command to configure this; I just don't know what it is
<jdub> lamont: no, custom just installs base
<jdub> lamont: it's exactly the same as the normal install, but it only installs base
<Deft> deltab, do you know the x config files at all?
<deltab> the end of the installation told us to run base-config, but that just seems to be about packages
<deltab> yes, but I didn't want to interfere with any debian-specific config
<adoyretsamon> deltab, #sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<deltab> thanks, trying that
<adoyretsamon> the ubuntu forum have all this stuff too
<LifesizeKenDoll> Hello everyone
<adoyretsamon> hey man
<LifesizeKenDoll> how's everyone doing?
<Matthias-> Hey guys - anyone get mythtv set up and running?  I'm having a horrible time getting the setup program to run.
<deltab> adoyretsamon: ah, thanks, that got us lots of X config stuff -- we didn't solve the red screen problem, but we know how to get to the configuration now: thanks
<adoyretsamon> yup... welcome
<bigtony> can someone please explain to me what i'm doing wrong? I'm trying to mount my network share for read write and execute i tried this and it doesnt work #: sudo mount -t smbfs -o rwx,umount=022 //192.168.1.102/documents /home/bigtony/laptopdrive    i can read but i have no write access.. I tried to chown it but it says operation permission denied any idea how to fix this cause when i use smb://192.168.1.102  i can read/write/execute an
<bigtony> ything on that share i want
<Deft> has anyone tried (and I doubt this) using mysql and java/jdbc on ubuntu?
<adoyretsamon> bigtony, what permissions do you have to the local folder in your system
<bigtony> i gave it 755 i thought
<bigtony> let me check
<epod> hm, this livecd is pretty sweet
<huttan> anyone had problems with gxine seg faulting when you put it in fullscreen mode?
<Matthias-> Mythtv?  Anyone?
<bigtony> owner has rwx group xr other x
<bigtony> let me 777 it in root that might work
<geppy> How do you install IPX on Ubuntu?
(sladen/#ubuntu) geppy: I know several meanings for IPX, which one were you thinking of?
<geppy> I'm wanting to use IPX to play Starcraft/Warcraft/other games.
<huttan> geppy, dont need ipx for that..
<huttan> atleast not starcraft/warcraft
<geppy> Over a local network, though, you do.
<huttan> nope
<geppy> sorry, Warcraft II, not III.  :)
<huttan> geppy, hmm..maybe warcraft II
<geppy> Warcraft II requires IPX, or null modem.
<geppy> Or Battle.net, but you can't do that locally.
<clee> unless you set up bnetd!
<clee> which blizzard has pretty much sued into nonexistence.
<geppy> Yeah.
<huttan> not that hard to get
<geppy> Yeah, considering that it's in the repository.
<huttan> geppy, ah..nice, didnt know that
<jeff_> #ubuntu
<clee> ... that was fairly random
<linux_mafia> heh
<Seq> well at least we know where we are now
<zon7> hi
<zon7> I've got a quick ask
<zon7> how do I install a package from the pool?
<ironwolf> zon7: apt-get install package-name
<adoyretsamon> or sudo synaptic
<adoyretsamon> then choose your pkgs
<ironwolf> that works too... :)
<zon7> but I cannot add it to the apt sources cause it has no Packages.tgz archive
<adoyretsamon> which file
<ironwolf> what package?
<zon7> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/
<adoyretsamon> yea
<zon7> anyone here
<zon7> amsn for example
<ironwolf> zon7: what package are you trying to install?
<adoyretsamon> zon7, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zon7> last version is 0.94
<adoyretsamon> to add the universe
<zon7> try to add this source to the list and synaptic wouldn't accept it
<adoyretsamon> do it manually in the file
<zon7> I've done it but what do I put after the url?
<zon7> it's not main, nor universal...
<adoyretsamon> here
<adoyretsamon> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179
<zon7> let's have a look
<adoyretsamon> then make sure you do apt-get update
<zon7> yes, but then again amsn 0.94 doesnt apear
<zon7> but it is on the pool directory
<adoyretsamon> is it in hoary?
<zon7> no
<adoyretsamon> you did the apt-get update?
<zon7> it's only here %http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<zon7> yes, I have done it
<zon7> try to do it yourself if you don't trust me
<adoyretsamon> i trust you
<adoyretsamon> strange things to happen with pkg mgrs
<adoyretsamon> i have to move from the couch to my main system to test that... not right now thou
<adoyretsamon> =)
<zon7> :D
<ironwolf> zon7: it's in hoary... do you have only warty or hoary as well in your sources.list?
<zon7> both
<zon7> on hoary its only amsn 0.92 i think
<adoyretsamon> only hoary now
<zon7> what?
<ironwolf> and apt-get update gives no errors?
<s0cks> How is hoary coming?
<ironwolf> s0cks: hoary is very, very good.. *bows to daniels* xorg support is drastically improved.
<ironwolf> zon7: apt-get update gives no errors correct?
<s0cks> ironwolf : Not alot of problems?
<ironwolf> s0cks: there are always fun-ness that goes with running bleeding edge *like the sed fiasco last week* but by and large it's really stable.
<adoyretsamon> lol
<adoyretsamon> yea sed was a pain
<ironwolf> xorg and synaptic touchpad support makes it worth it though.
<adoyretsamon> 'nuf sed
<adoyretsamon> ;)
<adoyretsamon> yea
<ironwolf> zon7: did you try apt-get install amsn/hoary ?
<zon7> nop
<ironwolf> zon7: try that, does it work, or error out?
<zon7> well, now I've managed to add it to the repository
<zon7> and synaptic and apt get tell me the same for amsn
<TheStuff> yahoo games do not open .. ?
<zon7> "depends imlib1 pero no es instalable"
<zon7> is not instalable
<zon7> well, maybe other day :P
<zon7> just another ask. To add a debian source?
<ironwolf> zon7: adding debian source is possible, but not advisable.
<ironwolf> zon7: amsn depends on which?
<zon7> nothing.Now it's solved
<ironwolf> zon7: hurray!
<zon7> i just unchecked everything.Now putting main is done :P
<zon7> thanks
<ironwolf> zon7: your welcome
<TheStuff> any one could help me plz
<zon7> I'm using a centrino.It's any way to know which version of the ipw2200 is ubuntu using?
<ironwolf> Ask TheStuff.
<TheStuff> ironwolf,  caould u help me plz
<ironwolf> TheStuff: ask your question.
<ironwolf> TheStuff:  I'll do what I can.
<TheStuff> i had install ubuntu with updates just few min ago , but my problem as newbie is websites with java like yahoo games and DigiChat do not open ,
<TheStuff> 2nd , non english web sites
<jiyuu0> TheStuff, have u install java plugin for ur browser
<TheStuff> no
<jiyuu0> TheStuff, what is ur non english site
<TheStuff> arabic
<Agrajag> TheStuff: http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html
<Agrajag> TheStuff: There is a .deb package for java 1.5
<jiyuu0> TheStuff, try http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/
<jiyuu0> how to install java plugin for browser
<TheStuff> ok
<Agrajag> you'll have to apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian
<TheStuff> i`ll
<jiyuu0> TheStuff, there is how to install extra fonts too
<TheStuff> but what about the langauge .. i need to install arabic layout ,, but keep english as default
<jiyuu0> ya.. it will install arabic as extra... english will still be default
<TheStuff> thanx alot jiyuu0
<jiyuu0> TheStuff, no prob
* ironwolf gets back from bathroom to find question is answered.... *shrug*  TheStuff glad your problem got fixed.
<TheStuff> ironwolf,  thanx bro :*
<kudram> is there no flash plugin for ubuntu?
<jdub> apt-get install swf-player
<jiyuu0> kudram, nope by default, but u can install it easily http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/#flash-mozilla
<ajmitch_> hmm, installed 2.4 kernel, can't burn cds.. probably lack of ide-scsi now
* ajmitch_ is too lazy to reboot
<kudram> thx
<ironwolf> mount -t smbfs -o username=*adminuser* '//machinename/c$' /mnt/windowsc  ... any reason this breaks with XP?
<jiyuu0> what u mean breaks?
<ironwolf> I see $PID: Connection to machinename failed \n SMB Connection failed
<s0cks> What is the command to unmount the kernel?
<Agrajag> unmount the kernel?
<ironwolf> s0cks: unmount the kernel?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) s0cks: wtf
<s0cks> yeah. is that possible?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) s0cks: it's not 'mounted'
<ironwolf> s0cks: no man... just say no....
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) s0cks: the kernel forms the basis for all i/o and memory management and drivers on your computer
<s0cks> Ok. I was trying to pretend like I knew for a friend :P
<Agrajag> also, it's not a filesystem
<s0cks> Yeah.
<s0cks> I am stupid
<s0cks> wtf
<s0cks> my tree is broken.
<ironwolf> s0cks: not stupid, just ignorant..... you condition is fixable ;)
<Agrajag> get some glue
<s0cks> stupid windows
<s0cks> it says *no tree available* when I try to save something as
<ironwolf> jiyuu0: any clues?
<jiyuu0> ironwolf, trying
<jiyuu0> seems can't connect
<jiyuu0> i'm getting 5785: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<jiyuu0> SMB connection failed
<ironwolf> jiyuu0: weird thing is, it's working on the windows 2000 boxen on the network, but not the Win XP boxes..:(
<jiyuu0> sp2? firewall?
<ironwolf> sp2 firewall turned off.
<auk> i need help with Blast the game/application
<auk> please
<ironwolf> jiyuu0: sp2 is loaded, sp2 firewall is turned off
<jiyuu0> ironwolf, sorry
<ironwolf> jiyuu0: thanks for verifying I'm not crazy.. anyone else have any ideas?
<jiyuu0> ironwolf, if u found answer do let me know ya
<ironwolf> jiyuu0: will do...still testing
<zon7> well.see you soon iron
<zon7> gonna sleep here
<ironwolf> zon7: sleep well zon7
<eruin> I wish gedit could remember where I place the menu
<kudram> my laptop is on fire
<ironwolf> kudram: put it out?
<kudram> i'll get some water
<zon7> :P
<zon7> I forgot to ask you a thing ironwolf
<ironwolf> zon7: ask away.
<zon7> The battery monitor doesnt work. Any guess?
<ironwolf> how old is your laptop?
<zon7> centrino 715. New
<ironwolf> zon7: I had same problem A) is acpi running, B) if not try acpi=force on boot line of grub
<zon7> how do I know if it's running?
<zon7> on system monitor nothing :P
<Xenguy> jdub: OK, will recommend 'custom' install in the future if this offers the 'minimal' install (I had thought that 'expert' was the only way)
<jdub> Xenguy: custom does an install of the base seed only, without asking lots of questions. very handy. :)
<Xenguy> nod
<Rotund> has anyone else noticed that the libglib2.0-dev wasn't updated though libglib2.0 was?
<Ruffian|Q|> can I reinstall GRUB to masterboot record?
<stuNNed> RuffianSoldier, yes, chroot into your install, and 'grub-install /dev/hdX' where X is the hd where your mbr is
<RuffianSoldier> chroot?
<stuNNed> or you can use something like http://www.sysresccd.org/index.en.php
<Ruffian|Q|> I have that
<Ruffian|Q|> :-)
<mdorn> Having troubles with upgrading the distro using either apt-get or synaptic on a brand new Ubuntu install.
<mdorn> Can install individual packages fine, but "apt-get dist-upgrade," after calculating the upgrade, hangs on "Waiting for headers".
<mdorn> Network connection works fine.
<urbanbuks> maybe an error in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<stuNNed> Ruffian|Q|, i think with that you can boot into your install then run the grub-install command
<Ruffian|Q|> see, I have no Ubuntu GRUB on my MBR anymore (Its a sad story)
<ironwolf> mdorn: sounds like borked /etc/sources.list
<mdorn> urbanbuks: the only lines I have uncommented are: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main" and "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty restricted"
<Ruffian|Q|> bbl
<ironwolf> mdorn: did you want to upgrade to hoary?  or just get security patches from warty?
<eruin> which app can convert svg to other formats?
<mdorn> ironwolf: No, just get updates for warty
<mdorn> It automatically calculates the upgrade packages, calculates the necessary space, etc., then hangs on "waiting for headers."
<mdorn> Again, if I just apt-get some particular packages, from the same repository, it has no problem.
<mdorn> weird, no?
<ironwolf> mdorn: you probably want deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted    in your sources.list
<breathe> hello, can anyone help me?
<ironwolf> breathe: yes
<breathe> I was doing a first-time installation just now
<breathe> and it seems to have frozen
<breathe> any suggestions?
<ironwolf> breathe: is the hard drive running still?
<BrittMan914> hey is there any easy way to set up the DWL-650
<BrittMan914> under Warty
<breathe> ironwolf: I'm not sure
<ironwolf> What's a DWL-650 ?
<breathe> it's a laptop
<BrittMan914> no
<BrittMan914> sorry
<BrittMan914> its the Dlink Wireless 802.11b card
<breathe> alright I guess I'll just have to restart and try again
<ironwolf> breathe: first time install/initial install can take some time.  It's working in the background.
<ironwolf> breathe: yes.
<TheStuff> back
<mdorn> ironwolf: hmmm, that gives me another set of problems altogether: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<breathe> I doubt it, it froze on a single screen for the last 40 minutes
<ironwolf> breathe: ah... that's not good.
<bigtony> can someone help me with mounting a network drive thats on a windows system i have tried the following 1) mkdir /home/bigtony/laptopdrive 2) chmod 777 /home/bigtony/laptopdrive 3) mount -t smbfs -o UID=guest,rw //192.168.1.102/documents /home/bigtony/laptopdrive  now when i go to the directory ONLY ROOT has permission to delete a file if i type rm <file> normal user permission denied but if i type sudo rm <file> it deletes it from th
<bigtony> e wndows share. any way to make this normal user?
<breathe> the last message I see was.. Setting up libgsm1 (1.0.10-12)
<TheStuff> ironwolf, is there i keyboard shortcut for changing input langauge ?
<ironwolf> BrittMan914: Computer-->System Configuration-->Networking ... add a wireless card.  It should find it automagically.
<TheStuff> i mean hot key
<BrittMan914> first thing i tried
<BrittMan914> nothing
<ironwolf> TheSTuff: no clue, I run english. :)
<ironwolf> mdorn: that's ugly.....
<TheStuff> i have installed another langauge but have no idea how to swich
<ironwolf> mdorn: can that computer access the net?
<mdorn> ironwolf: absolutely
<blackthorne> when i insert an usb memory stick it would gets mounted when i access it on the Computer icon (using GNOME). Is it possible to automatically mount all available devices it finds?
<mdorn> I'm on the same computer right now
<mdorn> Surfing the web, doing IRC, email, whatever.
<Cloudchaser> bigtony, here's a link that tells how to do what you want
<ironwolf> mdorn: are you sudo'd ?
<BrittMan914> um i have wireless built in on my laptop
<BrittMan914> it sucks tho
<mdorn> ironwolf: yes
<bigtony> thanks cloud
<Cloudchaser> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#downloadguide
<BrittMan914> I just wanted it to work
<Cloudchaser> How to mount network folder on boot-up, and allow non root users to read/write?
<Cloudchaser> thats one of the sections
<BrittMan914> I put the card in and it lights up just need to interface it
<bigtony> thanks
<mdorn> ironwolf: as I said, I can use apt-get to install individual packages, but dist-upgrade, it chokes!
<ironwolf> BrittMan914: my wireless only worked after rebooting after inital install.
<breathe> FOr anyone that has any experience with this...... Does Ubuntu have trouble during installation when trying to download updates?
<Cloudchaser> really good faq but a few things aren't right for applications
<bigtony> looking now will read and try then come back :)
<BrittMan914> well I am on wireless right now
<bigtony> well i'm just wanting to drop file son my sh are thats all
<Cloudchaser> bigtony, let me know how you make out
<bigtony> ok thanks
<Cloudchaser> i'm doing that soon myself
<bigtony> will try and let you know
<Cloudchaser> but i have to make a fat32 partition instead of ntfs
<bigtony> fair to pm you after trying
<Cloudchaser> sure ;)
<bigtony> well my understanding is smbfs translates ntfs
<Cloudchaser> you can read yes but its not good to write from linux to ntfs
<bigtony> cause thats why smb://192.168.1.102 works
<Cloudchaser> so you can get files from it
<bigtony> i do it all the time with smb
<Cloudchaser> ok just going by what i've read
<bigtony> but i want to mount it instead of having to type smb all the time
<Cloudchaser> that will tell you how to do it
<bigtony> ok going to read now
<bigtony> will be back in a bit
<Cloudchaser> good luck
<laka> i accidently copied an old version over my libnet-irc-perl and apt-get install won't work is there a way i can uninstall it and re-install or just force a install?
<Cloudchaser> BrittMan914, my wireless just worked...during install it was detected so i was lucky
<BrittMan914> yeah my internal one was
<BrittMan914> but nobody has good stuff on how to get PCMCIA cards to work
<Cloudchaser> mine is a pcmcia one
<Cloudchaser> its an old cisco 340
<BrittMan914> oh
<BrittMan914> see that might be it
<BrittMan914> might have to get a old card then
<BrittMan914> damn i shoudl get one of those
<Cloudchaser> the big question for me is..how to get a wireless G card to work
<breathe> google for it ;)
<BrittMan914> you have to download a wrapper
<Cloudchaser> i've had other linux distros not work with my card though
<jdub> Cloudchaser: which model?
<Cloudchaser> fc1 didn't work
<laka> i accidently copied an old version over my libnet-irc-perl and apt-get install won't work is there a way i can uninstall it and re-install or just force a install?
<BrittMan914> to allow windows drivers to be translated into linux
<jdub> laka: apt-get --reinstall
<Cloudchaser> my husband's card is dlink airplus G
<jdub> Cloudchaser: do you know what the chipset is?
<BrittMan914> well did he do anything to get it to work
<BrittMan914> the old chipsets did work
<breathe> Cloudchaser: from what I've read, DLink never released any official drivers for Linux distros
<BrittMan914> righht
<Cloudchaser> yah i read that a while back
<BrittMan914> they never did
<Cloudchaser> haven't tried lately
<BrittMan914> still havent
<jdub> dlink doesn't matter, it's the chipset that matters
<Cloudchaser> so i'll keep my old cisco card
<BrittMan914> ditto jdub
<breathe> Cloudchaser: so all that's available are some re-engineered versions that are 'supposed' to work well
<BrittMan914> I would too
<jdub> Cloudchaser: if you can find out what chipset it is, we can probably help more
<laka> jdub that doesn't work
<jdub> laka: you have to provide the package name, etc. :)
<laka> i know it didn't work
<laka> apt-get --reinstall libnet-irc-perl
<laka> E: Invalid operation libnet-irc-perl
<jdub> laka: --reinstall install
<jdub> --reinstall is just a parameter
<laka> k thanks
<BrittMan914> wouldnt it be apt-get install libnet-irc-perl --reinstall
<jdub> yes, in total
<BrittMan914> just tryin to help
<BrittMan914> man this wireless thing sucks
<laka> does anyone know about blootbot here?
<BrittMan914> i wish it worked
<Cloudchaser>  i found this: I've got a D-Link DWL-G630 (it uses the Marvell Chipset
<BrittMan914> and works without much hassle?
<Cloudchaser> that one i don't know, i never got it to work but i didn't fuss too much since i have a cisco card
<Rotund> does anyone know where to get libglib2.0-2.5.6-0ubuntu1?
<Rotund> I'm assuming it's part of a warty-update or security
<romeo> has anyone here used lamip
<Burgundavia> Rotund: a straight update with synaptic or aptitude should get it
<Rotund> nope.  It gets 2.4.7-0ubuntu2
<Rotund> did I get 2.5.6 from some other weird place?
<Burgundavia> romeo: that is the current hoary version
<romeo> current hoary version?
<Burgundavia> romeo: sorry wrong person
<Burgundavia> hoary is the development version of ubuntu
<romeo> n/p
<Rotund> okay.  How do I downgrade glib w/o messing everything else up (they don't need the latest version, but forcing the version makes synaptic want to uninstall anything that uses glib
<Burgundavia> Rotund: unless you are having instablity I wouldn't worry about it
<Rotund> I need the -dev and I can't get it w/ the current version of glib
<Rotund> the one I have installed
<BrittMan914> hey its based on the Prism chipset--ver 3
<BrittMan914> does anybody know of drivers i could use then to make this work
<Burgundavia> Rotund: Hoary is pretty stable
<Burgundavia> Rotund: well, for a development version
<Rotund> does evolution work on it?
<ironwolf> hoary is... fun... and getting more stable each day. :)
<Rotund> I heard it wasn't before
<Burgundavia> different things will break for different people
<ironwolf> indeed
<jdub> hoary is not remotely stable
<jdub> but it is relatively robust :)
<Rotund> I just got off Gentoo because too much time maintaining system
<jdub> Rotund: what is the -dev package you can't install?
<Rotund> I have a libglib2.0-0 that's 2.5.6 for some reason
<Rotund> Might be from either the mono repository or the gstreamer update (wanted gst-ffmpeg)
<Rotund> so now I want to go back to libglib2.0-0 2.4.7 to be able to use the libglib2.0-dev
<Rotund> as the -dev and -0 must match
<Rotund> is there a way to force 2.4.7?
<Rotund> I'm willing to take the couple breakages but not uninstalling all of the things that dep on glib
<jdub> Rotund: you must be using hoary
<Rotund> nope warty
<[SPD] RalphNader> hello
<Rotund> I just added 2 repositories
<jdub> glib 2.5.6 is only on hoary, not warty
<[SPD] RalphNader> hey, I'm about to d/l an install iso to try ubuntu
<[SPD] RalphNader> what's the newest release?
<jdub> Rotund: which repositories?
<Rotund> no clue where I got it from then
<jdub> [SPD] RalphNader: warty, 4.10
<Rotund> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ warty main
<[SPD] RalphNader> thank you jdub
<Rotund> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<[SPD] RalphNader> what kernel version does that include?
<Rotund> 2.8.1
<[SPD] RalphNader> wow
<jdub> [SPD] RalphNader: 2.6.8.1
<[SPD] RalphNader> I was in the middle of d/ling hoary
<Rotund> yeah. that one
<[SPD] RalphNader> and realized I didn't know what I was doing :)
<Rotund> gnome 2.8
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol 2.8
<[SPD] RalphNader> does it come with GDM?
<Rotund> yup
<[SPD] RalphNader> sweet
<[SPD] RalphNader> I think I shall get it now
<[SPD] RalphNader> already have the ftp fired up
<Rotund> everything is the GNOME stuff
<[SPD] RalphNader> what's this 5.04 I see for d/l?
<[SPD] RalphNader> is that an unstable release?
<Rotund> hoary
<[SPD] RalphNader> ahhh
<Rotund> yup
<jdub> Rotund: dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0
<s0cks> I want ubuntu wallpaper
<Rotund> ii  libgtk2.0-0    2.5.4-0ubuntu1 The GTK+ graphical user interface library
<Rotund> that's odd.  I don't have that installed
<jdub> Rotund: that's hoary's libgtk
<jdub> it is installed, that's what the "ii" means
<jdub> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Rotund> man it is... CRAP
<Rotund> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Rotund> DISTRIB_RELEASE=4.10
<Rotund> DISTRIB_CODENAME=warty
<Rotund> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu"
<jdub> sounds like you've installed a bunch of packages from hoary, then
<jdub> but not upgraded completely
<Rotund> Hmmm.  I must've had hoary in my repository at some point.
<Rotund> well, I guess I go to hoary =)
<Rotund> is it remotely close to stable?
<BrittMan914> where is the Kernel path
<BrittMan914> for Warty
<jdub> Rotund: not at all stable, but reasonably robust.
<Rotund> describe not at all
<Rotund> like usable
<TheStuff> hi .. how to install sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb and link it with mozilla
<BrittMan914> hello
<jdub> it's not stable because there are new packages every day
<Cloudchaser> i did that today TheStuff
<Cloudchaser> here's a link
<Cloudchaser> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#downloadguide
<Cloudchaser> its all in there
<Rotund> okay.  how stable is it in terms of not crashing
<jdub> it's robust in that it's reasonably usable day to day, definitely so for dogfooding and testing -> expect breakage, however
<TheStuff> am on there bro .. but it says how to install JRE not JDK
<Cloudchaser> oh sorry
<Cloudchaser> you have to do that another way..
<Cloudchaser> sec
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) TheStuff: same, but download the jdk package instead of jre
<Cloudchaser> ah ok
<bratsche> Has anyone had any luck with getting spam filtering working correctly in Evolution?
<TheStuff> i did
<geppy> No.
<BrittMan914> does anyone know where the kernel is
<TheStuff> but its not the same installation as JDK
<Rotund> jdub: well, you may have just gained a developer ;)
<whermyhead> I have a DFI LAN party motherboard, its a VIA chip set, but for some reason, I cant get the audio working
<Cloudchaser> TheStuff, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Cloudchaser> method 2
<Cloudchaser> i think you still need symlinks too
<stuNNed> TheStuff, http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html
<Cloudchaser> oh good stuff there stuNNed
<stuNNed> Cloudchaser, np, someone posted earlier here
<TheStuff> stuNNed, yes u r right .. i had to dpkg 1st
<TheStuff> not working
<s0cks> Anyone know where I could find kick ass ubuntu linux wallpaper?
<TheStuff> wht is .deb any way .. and why it is not .bin
<geppy> .debian?
<geppy> It's not a binary program; it's an installer.
<s0cks> .debian?
<geppy> .deb == short for .debian
<TheStuff> k
<TheStuff> how to install that .deb
<geppy> Not that .debian is an extension;  I'm just getting across the point that .deb is nothing like .bin.
<geppy> dpkg -i foo.deb
<TheStuff> i did it geppy , gives an error
<geppy> What kind of error?
<Rotund> whoa.  Tomboy uses 50MB of RAM!
<BrittMan914> well night guys
<geppy> Is there a way to trace what a program does?
<geppy> e.g. what it looks at/tries to modify?
<ajmitch_> strace
<geppy> Thanks.
<geppy> :)
<TheStuff> geppy, i finished with dpkg .. wht now ?
<db__> hey guys, i just installled having some display problems, can anyone tell me how i get back to changing which resolutions are allowable?
<geppy> It should be installed.
<geppy> db__: xrandr
<db__> ok thx
<geppy> db__: Sorry, no.
<TheStuff> i`ll check
<db__> oh?
<geppy> db__:  Misread your question.  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<db__> ok thx again
<geppy> db__:  Open that with your favorite text editor, and look for the different resolutions.
<geppy> You're most welcome.
<db__> okies
<TheStuff> geppy, dont i have to link it with web browser ?
<geppy> I don't know;  read the documentation wherever you downloaded that.
<geppy> You probably do.
<TheStuff> k
<TheStuff> another issu geppy, i add another langauge.. and the layout for this lang. but have no idea how to switch
<geppy> I'm sorry, I've no idea.
<geppy> I'd google for it.
<TheStuff> thanx any way .. :)
<geppy> Sorry.  Good luck.  =)
<speel> Hey any way to install firefox 1.0 ?
<geppy> Wait for Hoary.  :)
<speel> no way lol
<geppy> Not if you want support.  =(
<geppy> If you don't mind not having support, though, go to mozilla.org, and get the .bin.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) 0.9.3 works "well enough" ;)
<geppy> crimsun: Yeah, "well enough."  Who maintains firefox, anyways?  They should be slapped, at the very least.  :)
<speel> 0.9.3 is a pain , plugins dont install i have to do it manualy ;/
<geppy> Really?
<speel> yea
<geppy> :/
<jdub> geppy: if we'd shipped a more recent version, at the time of release, it would not have been robust at all.
<geppy> How so?
<TheStuff> geppy, its linked by default after dpkg .deb file .. thanx alot bro
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I myself had problems with the 1.0PR
<geppy> TheStuff:  No problem.  =)
<jdub> we downgraded from PR1 back to 0.9.3 because PR1 was highly unstable
<jdub> in some ways, 1.0 is better, but plenty of people compare it unfavourably to previous releases
<geppy> jdub:  Why don't you update to 1.0?
<speel> Why dosen't the ubuntu team release a firefox 1.0 update? insecure or somthing?
<jdub> geppy: because warty is released and stable.
<geppy> That means no more updates?  =(
<speel> im sure they can add it to the ftp's
<jdub> that's what stable means, yes
(crimsun/#ubuntu) only security updates, essentially.
<geppy> Alright.
<jdub> security, dataloss and high-impact bugfixes only
<geppy> So, when is Hoary coming out?
<jdub> preview in march, final in april
<Agrajag> 6 months after warty came out
<geppy> ouch
<geppy> ='(
<Agrajag> ouch?
<geppy> There are a lot of things that you miss in six months.
<Agrajag> so switch
(crimsun/#ubuntu) then you need to reevaluate why you're using Warty
<geppy> Switch?  To what?  another distro?
<jdub> geppy: six months is a faster release cycle than other distributions, for a *stable* and *supported* distribution release.
<Agrajag> s/warty/hoary/g in /etc/apt/sources.list
(crimsun/#ubuntu) if you'd like to help iron out bugs for Hoary, help test Hoary.
<geppy> crimsun:  The only things that I really want up to date, though, are GAIM and FireFox/Mozilla.
<Agrajag> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Agrajag> geppy: so build your own
<geppy> jdub: That's why I'm using Ubuntu.  ;)
<Agrajag> I built my own xchat because I wanted 2.4
<jdub> geppy: well, that's why warty is the way it is.
<Agrajag> easy to do
<geppy> Agrajag: Planning to, actually...  How would you go about learning to do it?
<db__> is GTK gnome?
<Agrajag> what's to learn
<geppy> Agrajag: I did a lot of that with RedHat, but I've quickly switched.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) db__: other way around
<geppy> Agrajag: How to build .deb packages.
<Agrajag> you unpack the tarball, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<db__> crimsun, ???
<Agrajag> geppy: why do you need a .deb?
<jdub> db__: gnome is built on gtk+
<db__> ok
<geppy> Agrajag:  A) easy rollback B) so I can send them out to my friends.
<Burgundavia> db__: gtk was originally built for GIMP
<jdub> geppy: add deb-src lines for hoary, and build those against warty
<db__> like im looking to download some themes, see stuff for KDE and GTK
<geppy> jdub:  Mucho gracias!  =D
<Burgundavia> db__: gnome-look.org
<smo> geppy: There was a walk-thru on the ML, worked for me - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/012158.html
<geppy> jdub:  so, have "deb-src *url* warty hoary"?
<geppy> smo: Thanks.  =)
<db__> ok thx will check it out
<speel> whoa weird i just downloaded 1.0 from mozilla and i unpacked it installed it to the folder and ran it and it still said 0.9.3
(crimsun/#ubuntu) speel: you have to explicitly execute firefox from the new installation path
<db__> anyone know why my hertz is locked at 60? (just installed)
<db__> downloaded all the updates tho
<jdub> geppy: just hoary
<geppy> jdub:  thanks.
<speel> thats exactly what i did
<whermyhead> I cant get my audio working? Anybody no why?
<speel> o ok :) had to close the other browsers
<geppy> speel:  heh..  =)
<speel> what ver of gnome does ubuntu use and fedora?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Warty released with 2.8
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Hoary currently has a mix of 2.8 and 2.9.1
<speel> ah ok
<speel> ty
<geppy> speel:  and fedora?
<db__> what is hoary??
<geppy> db__:  Next Ubuntu release.
<db__> oic
<speel> nvm what i said about fedora
<db__> i only stumbled upon this distro last night
<db__> when FC3 cds failed MD5 :s
<db__> seems pretty cool
<geppy> db__:  heh... Yeah, imho, infinitely better than Fedora.  You can't apt-get anything on Fedora without breaking something else.
<speel> i was using fedora and was content with it but when it came to media codecs and things that should be installed i went nuts and put ubuntu on this
<geppy> speel:  heh.... Yeah.
<db__> cool
<punkass> anyone using gnomebaker?
<speel> whats that
<zenwhen> gnome cd burning app
<zenwhen> and I cant
<punkass> cd burning software for gnome that does audio
<zenwhen> because it wont compile for me
<punkass> i got it to compile and all
<punkass> but it cant find a burning device
<zenwhen> wants libgnomeui-2.0, I have it, and it still wants it
<punkass> i assume its a problem with cdrecord or something
<Agrajag> you have the dev package too rite?
<punkass> thats for you zen
<punkass> whenever it asks for a package when compiling it usually means somepackage-dev
<punkass> i am sad cuz i was so close to having a audio burning app
<Agrajag> k3b?
<Agrajag> it's ugly but it works
<punkass> a "gnome" burning app
<Agrajag> gnome-cd-master?
<punkass> true
<punkass> hmm havent tryed that one
<[SPD] RalphNader> does k3b not work? or does it need kde libs?
<geppy> sudo apt-get install k3b
<geppy> It determines dependencies;  why should it matter what it needs?
<[SPD] RalphNader> woa
<[SPD] RalphNader> netslpit
<melazyboy> oh man that sucks i upgraded from XFree to Xorg, when i already had fglrx-drivers installed and working, now Xorg shits out with the complaint no flgrx modules
<melazyboy> is it possible to get flgrx working with xorg?
<kapland> ubuntu can use x.org?
<fabbione> melazyboy: chill down
<melazyboy> im not that upset
<fabbione> melazyboy: there is a package that needs an update and daniel is working on it
<kapland> I just booted it for the first time 1 min ago :)
<melazyboy> worst case senario is just apt-get x-server
<melazyboy> fabbione: So are we talking within the hour update, or should i roll back? =D
<jdub> kapland: the development branch has xorg, the stable release doesn't
<punkass> anyone know how i can change what cdrecord see for dev=ATA
<punkass> if i scanbus dev=/dev/hdd i sees my burner
<kapland> jdub, ah yeah I read that hoary or something
<Cloudchaser> has anyone here used wine with ubuntu?
<kapland> does the development branch work like stable - sid on debian?
<punkass> but dev=ATA tries /dev/hda/ and gives a device or resource busy
<crimsun> kapland: warty:hoary = woody:sid
<jdub> although hoary will eventually be released :)
<crimsun> very true :)
<Rene_S> Yeah, I have with Codeweavers Crossover Office and Cedega and Point2Play
<geppy> Do *any* soundcards work full-duplex in Linux?
<kapland> crimsun, then wouldn't it me more like warty:hoary woody:sarge ?
<melazyboy> is apache2 in woody yet?
<crimsun> kapland: sure, but there's no staging filter for hoary. Stuff goes directly into hoary.
<jdub> melazyboy: woody never had apache2, and won't - it's a stable release
<crimsun> geppy: plenty.
<geppy> crimsun:  Is there a list?
<jdub> kapland: hoary is a branch of sid
<kapland> geppy, apparently if you use dmix and dsnoop together with alsa any card should work, I was never able to get it to work though
<melazyboy> jdub: i think apache2 has proven its stability =/
<geppy> kapland: I'm using dmix, but it's _very_ jumpy...
<jdub> melazyboy: woody was released before apache2 was released
<crimsun> kapland: it's called asym.
<kapland> geppy, dmix works great for me, dsnoop does not
<geppy> kapland:  If I download a large file, then xmms just _stops_.
<kapland> crimsun, asym?
<crimsun> geppy: any of the multiopen chipsets do (cs46xx, emu10k*, ...)
<geppy> kapland:  I have not tired dsnoop, but dmix is giving me problems.
<kapland> geppy, what output plugin are you using?
<crimsun> kapland: asym == dmix+dsnoop
<kapland> crimsun: ah
<geppy> crimsun:  emu101k for soundblaster != full duplex
<geppy> kapland:  ALSA.
<kapland> crimsun: and you are able to get it to work?
<geppy> kapland:  Configured to use dmix.
<crimsun> geppy: I'm afraid you're mistaken.
<crimsun> kapland: yes.
<kapland> geppy: apperently xmms has problems with the alsa output, I never use it though
<jdub> em10k1 is full duplex
<kapland> crimsun: what soundcard?
<geppy> crimsun:  The soundblaster 16 pci is not.
<jdub> and multiwrite, etc.
<crimsun> geppy: sb16 pci != emu10k1
<geppy> crimsun:  hmph.  :)  It runs with emu10k
<kapland> emu10k is the sblive part
<crimsun> kapland: m-audio transit usb, uses the snd-usb-audio alsa driver
<geppy> Oh.
<kapland> crimsun: and no hardware mixing?
<crimsun> kapland: none.
<kapland> I have an intex-8x0
<kapland> can't get dsnoop to work
<kapland> or dmix with oss emu for that matter
<crimsun> oss emulation won't work with dmix, because dmix requires alsa-lib access. oss emu bypasses alsa-lib entirely.
<kapland> geppy: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=asym
<crimsun> you can attempt to wrap the application using aoss
<geppy> kapland:  danke
<kapland> crimsun: ah
<kapland> crimsun: yeah I think that was what I was trying, could never get firefox (flash) to work while alsa is being used
<melazyboy> shit i think my array just crashed hell ill brb this is going to suck
<melazyboy> alright all is good
<geppy> How do you set up sound recording on Ubuntu?
<eruin> hum
<eruin> I just use the volume control, select which source I want to capture from
<db__> should i be looking in GTK 1.x, GTK 2.x, or GDM themes if i want a new desktop theme for fresh install of ubuntu?
<Agrajag> gtk 2
<eruin> then run gnome-sound-recorder and record away :P
<Agrajag> GDM is the login screen
<db__> ok thx
<Agrajag> GTK 1 is for legacy applications
<calamari_> hi
<db__> cool thx for the info :D
<calamari_> does ubuntu have a GUI uninstall program where I can uninstall the things I don't want (even things that come by default)?
<punkass> ok when i run gnomebaker it does a scan of dev=ATA but i need it to do a scan of dev=/dev/hdc
<jdub> calamari_: synaptic
<geppy> eruin:  I'm not getting any sound in the recorder.  When I blow on the mic, though, I get sound on my speakers.
<punkass> i edited the /etc/defualt/cdrecord file
<eruin> geppy: weird.. I do :P
<punkass> so when i do a cdrecord -prcap it sees the drive
<punkass> any thoughts?
<geppy> eruin:  Hmph.  Thanks.  =)
<calamari_> jdub: synaptic huh?  :) I'll have to check that out
<geppy> eruin:  I don't see a mic option on my OSS mixer.  Perhaps this is the problem?  I have the mic un-muted on my ALSA mixer.
<geppy> heh
<geppy> It just appeared, it seems.  Either that, or I'm really tired, and missed it the first couple of times.
<geppy> w00t
<geppy> thanks
<calamari_> is it possible to have ubuntu boot up to my desktop without a password (non-root of course).. that's one thing I really like about Windows
<Agrajag> yes
<calamari_> cool
<Agrajag> computer > system configuration > login screen setup
<Agrajag> General tab
<Agrajag> check "login a user automatically on first bootup" and choose the name
<calamari_> I don't quite have ubuntu yet, but I'll write that down .. thanks :)
<calamari_> wow the synaptic screenshots looks just like what I was hoping for.. about time! hehe
<melazyboy> does yopper come with mp3 codec?
<melazyboy> err
<melazyboy> ubuntu
<db__> where would i go to change the settings i inputed during installation?
<geppy> db__:  Which settings?
<db__> all of em, i just skipped thru
<db__> country, etc
<db__> could of swore i saw something during install that said u could change it all later
<geppy> db__:  Each of those things requires a different program to be run, as far as I know.
<db__> oh really :s
<smo> I believe it should be /usr/sbin/base-config, but that doesn't appear to be installed here (altho it is on my debian chroot's)
<geppy> db__:  Actually, no.  You're right, now that I think of it.
<geppy> jdub:  Any help?  =)
<db__> 'o'
<punkass> i think its something like dpkg-reconfigure base-config
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> you might want to run sudo base-config
<db__> ok
<fabbione> that will allow you to reconfigure some startup parameter
<punkass> ah there ya go..couldnt remeber exactly
<db__> yep that seemed to do the trick :D
<calamari_> is there a place I can make a donation.. I just ordered the free cd but I want to cover the shipping
<fabbione> calamari_: check on the website directly...
<fabbione> either www.canonical.com or www.ubuntulinux.org
<calamari_> fabbione: I saw the store, but I don't want any of that high priced stuff
<fabbione> i can't remember on whichone is the donation link
<punkass> im sad..my cds still havent been sent
<fabbione> calamari_: for the store there was a thread on ubuntu-user mailing list.
<db__> is this channel the official ubuntu chan?
<fabbione> calamari_: i suggest to read it :-)
<fabbione> db__: yes
<calamari_> db__, I think so
<mexp> good morning!
<mexp> Question: Is it not possible to install Ubuntu from the livecd...???
<punkass> calamari_: there is a bit donate button on the main page
<punkass> right under the word "donate" ;)
<fabbione> mexp: nope..
<mexp> :(
<geppy> I'm using ALSA+XMMS+ASYM, and it's killing me.
<geppy> It's chopping all over the place.
<fabbione> mexp: there is not enough space to put the packages on the livecd :(
<calamari_> punkass: you're right.. I must be blind, heh
<punkass> hehe
<melazyboy> I can't get my alsa to work =/
<melazyboy> probably because i tried baking it in the kernel
<melazyboy> and it doesn't like that
<Seek187> Does anyone have any idea what could cause gnome logout button to quit working??
<db__> ive got a GF4 video card.. will i need to go get drivers for it.. or did ubuntu do that during the updating i did ?
<fabbione> db__: if you need the nvidia drivers there is the howto on the wiki
<fabbione> it is pretty straigh forward
<db__> ok, btw what is the wiki?
<punkass> fabbione: any word when the new drivers are comin' to ubuntu?
<Pluk> morning all
<MobyTurbo> I'm having trouble getting my nvidia kernel driver automatically loaded. If I boot, gdm is not loaded and I get, after the error message, dumped to the prompt. If I run "sudo modprobe nvidia" and run startx though my nvidia driver works fine.
<gson> goodnight everyone:)
<fabbione> punkass: there are still problems with nvidia 6629. but they should come up relatively soon
<fabbione> db__: see /topic
<db__> ta
<punkass> cool..thanks...just curious
<gson-> hehe iam using a ati driver conf for my gf4ti4600:) works fine
<gson-> hh
<smo> MobyTurbo: add a line reading "nvidia" to /etc/modules  .. then it'll be loaded on-boot
<punkass> anyone know much about cdrecord?
<Rotund> punkass: enough usually.  What you need?
<MobyTurbo> smo, thanks
<punkass> well i am trying to use gnomebaker which uses cdrecord
<Rotund> okay.  what kind of CD you making?
<punkass> when it runs it, it runs cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATA
<Rotund> okay
<punkass> but it doesnt find a device
<punkass> cuz its looking at /dev/hda
<punkass> and my drive is /dev/hdc
<Rotund> try dev=/dev/hdx
<Rotund> try /dev/hdc
<punkass> yeah when i do that cdrecord is fine
<Rotund> that's right
<punkass> but i am trying to use gnomebaker which runs that command for me
<Rotund> remove the -scanbus
<Rotund> I don't think you need that either
<punkass> which is a nice gui program for making audio cds etc
<Rotund> you can't adjust it?
<punkass> thats my question...
<punkass> not in prefs of gnomebaker
<punkass> i found gnomebacker in gconf and set default to 1,0,0 which is my drive
<Rotund> I don't know gnomebaker.  I always used gcombust... though now I'm working on my own GUI
<punkass> but it still runs dev=ATA
<punkass> so i am wondering where ATA is set
<Rotund> could check gconf
<punkass> so if it looks at ATA i can tell it to look at /dev/hdc
<Rotund> I should expect so
<punkass> but i know nautalius can burn
<punkass> tho i am not sure if nautilus uses cdrecord
<Rotund> hmmm.  that's pretty much the GUI we were designing!
<Rotund> Thought I want VCD and SVCD and DVD support too
<punkass> hehe..its a pretty slick gui...so if i could burn it be extra good :)
<punkass> yeah he lists that as 'coming'
<Rotund> can you make a .iso file?
<punkass> well DVD anyways
<Rotund> if you right click on that, nautilus will burn it
<Rotund> I would like a different sort of GUI personally
<punkass> yeah i just wanted this for making audio cds
<Rotund> try gcombust
<Rotund> I like that one
<punkass> oh yeah gnomebaker has a "create ISO only" checkbox
<Rotund> there ya go
<punkass> but thats not much good for audio cds
<Rotund> yes it is
<punkass> really?
<Rotund> Nautilus will burn any .iso file
<Rotund> it has no idea what's on it
<punkass> but thats if i use a "data" cd which wont convert the mp3s
<Rotund> use gnomebaker to make the iso image.  use nautilus to burn it
<Rotund> trust me.  If the gnomebaker makes the ISO right, nautilus will burn it
<punkass> yes but i have to choose Data CD to make an iso, which means gnomebaker wont convert the mp3s, it will just put them as mp3s on to the cd
<Rotund> Weee.  I'm installing XFCE on my Ubuntu machine.  I want to see it
<punkass> 4.2?
<Rotund> 4.2-RC1
<punkass> cool..was checkin out some of the screenshots earlier
<Rotund> yeah.  I want to give it a try once
<Rotund> Ubuntu should "support" prelinking
<Rotund> As in it should do it on the default install
<Treenaks> Rotund: why?
<Rotund> faster load times?
<Treenaks> uh no
<Rotund> huh?
<Rotund> why does everyone else talk about how it speeds up load times?
<Treenaks> Rotund: those are Gentoo people..
<punkass> and Yoper
<Rotund> Yoper does too.
<Treenaks> Rotund: they think everything makes it faster
<Rotund> except I've actually seen the numbers
<Rotund> and it did
<Treenaks> ubuntu uses other compiler (linker?) flags to optimize load speeds
<Rotund> oh yeah.  and SuSE is supporting it too now it appears
<punkass> haha my mx1000 mouse works better on linux than it does with windows and the official software
<Treenaks> Rotund: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2004-September/msg00377.html
<Rotund> logitechs mouse drivers are bad.  If you used the default ones under windows, it'd work okay
<Treenaks> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2004-September/msg00381.html
<punkass> just my forward/back buttons dont work on firefox on windows but they do on linux
<Treenaks> punkass: yet another reason to run linux :)
<punkass> indeed
<gen> deedni
<Treenaks> Rotund: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226909
<Pluk> ubuntu does support prelink
<Pluk> just not out of the box
<Pluk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971&highlight=prelink
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> prelinking sounds an awful lot like compiling statically to me
<punkass> Treenaks do you know where the value of ATA is stored, as in cdrecord dev=ATA
<Treenaks> Pluk: you don't want to prelink: updates to libraries won't automatically "work" in prelinked binaries (security updates come to mind)
<Pluk> thats why to run prelink every day
<Treenaks> punkass: you want cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc or something
<Treenaks> punkass: then it works automatically
<Treenaks> Pluk: yikes.. scary
<Pluk> :) live on the scary side
<punkass> yes, but i am trying to run gnomebaker...and its scans for drives with dev=ATA
<punkass> and that points to /dev/hda...which is my harddrive
<punkass> so i just get an error
<Rotund> hmmm.  I thought prelink was supposed to still do a lookup if it failed
<Treenaks> punkass: then gnomebaker is broken, because it should use HAL to get a device list, list nautilus does
<Pluk> heres a nice piece about prelinking: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml
<db__> anyone know how to turn off mouse accel ?
<Pluk> indeed a gentoo thingy :)
<punkass> ah..to bad cuz everything else looks nice
<punkass> but i guess if it can burn then...good looks arent going to do it any good :)
<punkass> s/can/can't/
<punkass> Computer > Desktop Prefs > Mouse
<Pluk> lol it sure a shell speeds up program starting :)
<crimsun> I thought Red Hat worked with prelinking first
<crimsun> or was it SUSE or Mandrake?
<Rotund> It sounds like you can turn it on in SuSE w/ YaST
<Rotund> Such  prelinking  information  is
<Rotund>        only  used  if  all its dependant libraries have not changed since pre-
<Rotund>        linking, otherwise programs are relocated normally.
<Rotund> that's from the prelink man page
<Rotund> I don't know if it works right, but that's the claim
<ian333> can someone help me please
<Rotund> what cha need?
<gson-> hum, anyone that has bittorent to ubuntu?
<ian333> >rotund< do you know cups?
<gson-> or where to find it...
<Rotund> ian333: Yes... the real thing
<ian333> >Rotund< i can't print in landscape
<Rotund> I'm not big on GUIs for cups because the web-based cups interface is usually easier to use
<ian333> >Rotund< i use the web intreface but can't print in landscape
<Rotund> that's odd.
<punkass> gson: they are all listed under download
<punkass> eg: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent
<MobyTurbo> Fedora Core 2, dunno about 1 since I never ran that, has prelinking.
<ian333> >Rotund< what can i do?
<Rotund> I've never had that problem
<Rotund> You're running warty, right?
<ian333> yes
<gson-> punkass tnx alot
<Rotund> I just upgraded to hoary which has a new (better) gnome-print dialog
<punkass> no prob
<ian333> >Rotund< can i only get the package in hoary
<Rotund> You should just go into the gnome-print dialog and change the paper to landscape.
<Rotund> which program won't?
<Rotund> OOo?
<ian333> openoffice
<Rotund> okay.  I do think I've seen that
<Rotund> I think I changed the layout of the page and the one in the print dialog (or I needed to change both)
<Rotund> BRB
<ian333> has changed all but to no avail
<gson-> hm with what application do i have to use to install  http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent ?:)
<gson-> ah lol...my bad
<db__> atm guys im on 1024 at 60 hertz, and this is about my only display option,anyone tell me how id go about adding some variety in this area ? :s
<gson-> just took the wrong link:)
<Rotund> hmmm.  Xorg and the NVIDIA drivers don't get along
<crimsun> Rotund: sure they do.
<db__> how would i go about using 1024 @ 100 herts, or 1600 * 1200 @ 72 like in windoze?
<Rotund> you do twinview?
<db__> nope 1 monitor
<db__> like... i want 1 of those 2 as my desktop rez
<gson-> db__, got the same prob
<Rotund> crimsun: I need the new driver, but it's not in hoary yet
<db__> :s
<gson-> in 1024 i had 200hz
<gson-> windows that is
<Rotund> db__ edit the modelines in XF86Config?
<db__> ill have a look
<db__> im pretty noob
<gson-> Rotund i did that but didnt work:)
<Rotund> gson-: you missing the 200 or the 1024?
<gson-> had 200hz in 1024, in windows
<gson-> now ive got 85hz in 1024
<Rotund> okay.  edit the monitor section
<gson-> in xf86?
<Rotund> BTW: you sure your monitor can handle 200?
<gson-> yepp
<Rotund> that's pretty high.
<gson-> yupp:)
<Rotund> Windows may force the driver to the highest supported (just as a warning if your monitor explodes)
<gson-> hehe true
<stuNNed> dang, there should be a way to have ubuntu-desktop and not have evolution/totem-gstreamer
<MobyTurbo> 85 is a pretty good refresh rate, do you need 200?!
<gson-> iam used to 200, to go down to 85 heh
<ian333> who can help me in cups
<gson-> big differance but its okej now
<gson-> iam used to 85 now:)
<Tsjoklat> hi pitti :)
<pitti> Hi Tsjoklat!
<gson-> someone that can give me the bittorent install
<gson-> ?
<b_e_n_z> bittornado
<gson-> :)
<pastyhermit> hey all
<gson-> need to dl naruto :/
<pastyhermit> cna I remove gnome after I install ubuntu
<pastyhermit> I just want the new XFCE
<pastyhermit> but I like the debian base
<Tsjoklat> :)
<pastyhermit> (its on a P2 233)\
<gson-> bah nobody that has the bittorent install..? or where to get it
<jiyuu0> gson-, u want a bittorent program? or the seed?
<gson-> program
<jiyuu0> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/#azureus
<gson-> need to download naruto soon:)
<jiyuu0> java base
<gson-> ah tnx jiyuu0 :)
<pastyhermit> what is naruto?
<jiyuu0> cartoon
<pastyhermit> so yeah, can I get rid a gnome?
<pastyhermit> I'll probably keep it on my more powerfull machine and invoke it over the network onto the P233
<jiyuu0> pastyhermit, you can download the whole manga on the net to read... quite nice
<pastyhermit> what
<pastyhermit> what did you just say
<jiyuu0> manga = comic book... (jap)
<pastyhermit> what ever dude
<pastyhermit> you make no sense
<pastyhermit> so yeah, can I get rid a gnome?
<gson-> jiyuu0 hm got some probs with azureus
<gson-> wont work
<gson-> installed it and everything but cant run it heh
<jiyuu0> gson-, did u install java?
<gson-> hm w8
<jiyuu0> try issue $ java
<jiyuu0> see anything appears?
<gson-> phone:)
<gson-> w8 up:D
<Faustus> hey guys, I think I sloved my sytem freezing on ubuntu, I think it does relate to xscreensaver as I just loaded a ppc distro that i shal not mention that also has xscreensaver.  Well it also freezes my system.  I'm also reading here that loading the dri drivers in xconfig apparently has taken away the problem, although they don't mention xscreensasver yet.
<Faustus> Who was on here the other day saying that he was running ubuntu on a rev?
<stuNNed> so does ffmpeg work with gstreamer?
<Faustus> beige imac, first generation I think.
<jdub> Faustus: remove rss-glx and xscreensaver-gl
<jdub> stuNNed: via gst-ffmpeg, yes
<gson-> ok jiyuu0 done with the phone
<Faustus> tried that remember and it didn't work.  I mean it worked better but it still scrashed after that
<Faustus> it still crashed while operating xxms, having moziolla open and abiword
<stuNNed> jdub, don't see gst-ffmpeg package available, is there another name for it?
<jdub> stuNNed: it's not in ubuntu
<jdub> stuNNed: paul drain has made packages of it for warty
<gson-> yepp some probs with the java jiyuuo
<Faustus> seems to be a rage 128 specific problem
<jiyuu0> gson-, the instructions on how to install java is at the page too
<gson-> heh yepp
<gson-> ill try reinstall it..
<gson-> jiyuu0 heh need a newer version of java:)
<s0cks> Hey
<gson-> oh well, need some sleep now. tnx for everything jiyuu
<stuNNed> jdub, can i still use the human theme even without ubuntu-desktop installed?
<jdub> stuNNed: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it doesn't actually contain anything
<stuNNed> ok thanks
<EricNeon> could anybody see my words inputed?
<Pluk> yes EricNeon
<EricNeon> 3ks,my locale is zh_CN.UTF-8
<stuNNed> hi all
<sfrank> good morning everyone
<sfrank> i always forget it is not morning for everybody... sorry :)
<QuaziWork> its here sfrank :) goodmorning to you too
<zoso_ubuntu> mornign folks
<zoso_ubuntu> *ing even
<geppy> XMMS stutters a lot with both ALSA and JACK.
<geppy> Suggestions?
<zoso_ubuntu> any hardware gurus about?
<Elwood> geppy,  i get a lot of xrun
<geppy> xrun?
<adrian15bb> hello to all
<adrian15bb> I have a question about Ubuntu live cd
<adrian15bb> I've read somewhere that when you run the cd in windows... there's possibility of installing some open source programs in windows such as Firefox, Thunderbird, OpenOffice,...
<stuNNed> does ubuntu use mono stuffs heavily?
<geppy> *highly doubt it*
<adrian15bb> Is it true? I am reading ubuntulinux.org wikis and forums and I haven't found anything related to.
<QuaziWork> adrian15bb, dont think so, but ofc you download those programs for windows your selve.
<adrian15bb> QuaziWork, I know I can download them but I wanted to know if it was true.
<QuaziWork> i think said, that those programs are also installable on windows
<QuaziWork> +they
<geppy> Advice for XMMS-ALSA/JACK stuttering?
<adrian15bb> QuaziWork, I don't know if I don't know how to explain myself or you don't understand me. I know that these open source programs can be downloaded from internet and that can be installed on windows. What I want to know if when you're running windows and you insert ubuntu live cd you are given the possibility of installing these programs or not? Are you given the possibility?
<zoso_ubuntu> probably not
<zoso_ubuntu> call that a SWAG
<jubo1> hey anyone use ubuntu with the gnoppix cd?
<adrian15bb> zoso_ubuntu, Sorry about my poor English. I suppose that SWAG is something as a "infounded rumour" but what is its meaning?
<zoso_ubuntu> Scientific Wild Ass Guess
<zoso_ubuntu> I can see no reason why they would include windows binaries on the Ubuntu live CD
<adrian15bb> zoso_ubuntu: If they don't want to run linux, they can run open source programs in windows still.
<silbs> adrian15bb: yes, the live cd will give you the option of installing those FOSS applications (but not of installing Ubuntu)
<Agrajag> silbs: whaaa?
<Agrajag> They have windows version of all that stuff on the CD?
<adrian15bb> silbs, So it is true. And why can't read it anywhere in ubuntu site?
<adrian15bb> silbs, Do you have any url... I want to write an article about it.
<silbs> Agrajag: the live CD has a handful of apps on it (open office, thunderbird, etc). If you insert it in a windows machine, you can learn about those apps, and install them to your windows machine.
<Agrajag> yeesh
<Agrajag> seems like a waste of space really
<silbs> adrian15bb: good point about it not being on the website. Will get that fixed.
<Agrajag> but I guess since you can order the CDs shipped it doesn't necessarily matter
<adrian15bb> silbs, Perhaps it is but I couldn't find it anywhere... not in the wiki, not in the forums.
<adrian15bb> silbs, I am interested of doing a live cd with the possibilty of installing these open source programs in windows... but in a long term time (Not today or tomorrow)
<adrian15bb> silbs, So... Ubuntu live cd interests me. :)
<silbs> adrian15bb: i don't think it is on the website anywhere, but we'll add it. It is described on the packaging of the pressed (x86) cds
<adrian15bb> silbs, Ah ha, the guy who described it had these pressed cds. That explains it.
<adrian15bb> Do you plan making installation even easier I have many ideas about it... and about migrating easily to linux and so.
<adrian15bb> Let me find you a backup of the ideas
<adrian15bb> http://hispascal.sourceforge.net/phpwiki-1.3.3/index.php/Adrian15HaltPromiLinuxEN?version=9
<adrian15bb> silbs, Here it is.
<adrian15bb> silbs, It would be great if you made some work on automatisation of installation of various windows programs.
<Agrajag> I don't see why they should support any other operating systems beyond putting the installers on the CD
<Agrajag> they support one desktop environment, one web browser, one office suite, one operating system.
<adrian15bb> Agrajag, Well, it's a long discussion. In the begginings of GNU, GNU programs run in propietary kernels. Run in UNIX systems. Why shouldn't GNU programs run in propietary kernel such as Windows ones? But yes,... your question is... why Ubuntu should support it? Well, because if you don't manage to make an user to install Ubuntu, you get it to install open source applications what it is always good, I think.
<Shadow2> anyone know a good url for getting prism based wireless cards going under linux?
<Shufla> hello dear ubuntus' :)
<QuaziWork> hi Shufla
<NewComer> i want to get rid of taskbar, so i commented the line with xftaskbar4 in startxfce4, yet taskbar is still loaded at startup
<potato> NewComer, what will you use for keeping tracks of your apps, though ?
<NewComer> potato, taskbar plugin within the panel
<potato> never worked for me, thatone
<NewComer> brb
<NewComer> potato, it isn't that cute, but works
<EricNeon> bye all~
<__daniel> hai
<potato> a lil bit of taskbar isn't too bad -> http://users.tpg.com.au/adslal2b/myxfce4.png
<EricNeon> see you tomorrow
<potato> dang
<Faust> does ubuntu have the xasne working w/o caveats other than root
<Faust> ?
<Faust> nobody!?
<Faust> wow
<Shufla> bye
<MobyTurbo> out of the various free Javas included with ubuntu, which is the most useful?
<Faust> night
<potato> NewComer, http://users.tpg.com.au/adslal2b/myxfce4.png
<NewComer> potato, i use the same xfwm4 theme :)
<Lowry> Hi all
<wave> this resolv.conf is still giving me the shits
<wave> I edit it and it changes back to nameserver 10.0.0.138
<wave> wierd
<Kano> hi anyone using kde here?
<potato> not much
<potato> Wave, do you use dhcp ?
<Wave> no static ips
<wood1> Does anyone know of a very secure and anonymous proxy server ?
<Wave> su root then edit via vim then :wq
<Shadow2> anyone know a good url for getting prism based wireless cards going under linux?
<Wave> shadow try google for hostap
<wood1> Can someone give me some ideas for editing the sudoers file without using visudo command ?
<Shadow2> k cheers
<wood1> I want to edit the sudoers file by using Emacs instead of sisudo
<Lowry> If you find a card this site has the pigtail list http://www.cantenna.com/pigtailfinder.html
<Kamion> wood1: visudo doesn't have to mean vi; it uses the default editor
<Kamion> wood1: 'export EDITOR=emacs' or whatever and then use visudo
<Kamion> wood1: but you *should* use visudo because it performs sanity checks to stop you breaking your sudoers file by accident; that's the point of it
<Toadstool> hi
<ChibiFS> Anyone reallllly trustworthy around? :/
<deFrysk> nope
<Kamion> ChibiFS: that would depend on the reason
<ChibiFS> Remote-logon. I'm not sure if my vnc is secure, I don't think I want random people logging into my computer while I'm gone. :P
<nevyn> ChibiFS: asking that on IRC is asking for trouble.
<ChibiFS> Indeed it is.
<reon> do i need to do anything to play mp3s on ubuntu?
<cardador> reon: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ChibiFS> Yes, Reon. You need mad or xine. D:
<reon> ah k, would i find them at freshmeat?
<cardador> reon: if you check the FAQ on Ubuntu homepage youll find a lot of stuff to help you.
<user__> sorted had a damn dhcp server turned on a router for my lan
<cardador> reon: to install stuff you use computer > syst conf > synaptic
<cardador> reon: again, check the FAQ
<reon> yea ive updated synaptic
<reon> and been to the webby like 6 times since last night
<wave> the dhcp client must edit /etc/resolv.conf even though static routes are specified
<George^Deka> hi all, think i broke my ubuntu - i installed firefox from hoary, now when the system boots it does not load gdm instead i get a curses screen telling me x is already running on 0 do you want to try it again on 0 or on another session
<reon> mustnt see the subjects or something :s
<George^Deka> do you think there may be a way to fix it
<ChibiFS> Anyway, I'm pretty certain it's okay, I just want to see if a remote connection attempt will pass. -- would anyone mind trying to vnc to studiochibico.com:0 and tell me if you get a password prompt, and if not, wipe my harddisk? :P
<Treenaks> George^Deka: yes, don't install the firefox from hoary on warty
<George^Deka> Treenaks: well now its done, can anyone suggest a fix
<Treenaks> I don't know
<deFrysk> George^Deka, update everything to hoary
<deFrysk> do a dist-upgrade
<George^Deka> deFrysk: easy enough said than done, im on dialup
<wave> dialup eek
<deFrysk> George^Deka, then you are in trouble ;/
* deFrysk didnt know dial up still existed
<ChibiFS> dial...what?
<daniels> deFrysk: i assure you, it very much still does
<ChibiFS> What is this.... dial?
<reon> it matter if i get gstreamer0.8-mad from a debian source?
<deFrysk> daniels, yes
<deFrysk> reon, why not get it from universe ?
<QuaziWork> how do i type a euro sign with ubuntu in open office ?
<deFrysk> QuaziWork, use us_intl and alt-5 or alt-e
<Treenaks> reon: don't get it from there, get it from ubuntu universe
<wood1> Is there any commands or software which allows us to shutdown the Ubuntu system at a specific time of the day ?
<George^Deka> deFrysk, wave, ChibiFS: broadband is too expensive for me bloody australia
<reon> what's universe :s
<QuaziWork> use us_intl ? isnt that default ?
<b_e_n_z> wood1, cron
<reon> i only heard of ubuntu last night lol
<deFrysk> Australia , does that still exist ?
<Lowry> whirlpool.net.au
<ChibiFS> What's an australia? D:
<QuaziWork> seems alt-e opens the edit menu, and both alt-5 seem to do nothing here :)
<Lowry> Find a cheap plan
<reon> can someone help me with universe?
<wood1> For example, the time now is: 5 PM. Now I want to shutdown the PC at 10 PM
<wood1> How do I that ?
<Lowry> Few 100 mb a month
<ChibiFS> Is that one of those...uh.... places.... outside of my room?!
<George^Deka> Lowry: 100mb a month, i would have dist-upgraded that in a day
<deFrysk> reon, add it to your sources.list (uncomment the universe line)
<cardador> reon: you can find that also on the FAQ :\ anyway, go to synaptic > settings > repositories > on the thicked line, add universe and multiverse after "main restricted"
<Lowry> But then you a shaped back to dial up speeds
<George^Deka> Lowry: yes i know whirlpool, maybe now i started full time work get aanet 30p.m 5gig - bloody 256 but better than nothing
<deFrysk> reon, or what cardador said
<reon> ok will do
<Lowry> So you can still have a set price and some good days
<daniels> Lowry: eh, it's not as easy as saying whirlpool; I was stuck on dialup until recently because of distance from exchange + pair-gain, and I live in Melbourne
<bob2> yeah, melbourne is crap like t hat
<Lowry> I am on a rim - so i understand
<Lowry> But some of the new plans are great - if you can get adsl
<reon> how do i add universe and multiverse?
<George^Deka> bloody oath, at least i dont think im on no stupid rim/pair-gain crap - but as i said i only started full time this week only was getting 100 p.w before that
<bob2> reon: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<wood1> bob2, what is the exact format of the "cron" command to shutdown my Ubuntu System at 10 PM
<cardador> reon: i just told you how!
<reon> whats a thicked line?
<reon> i thought u ment ticked
<deFrysk> commented line
<deFrysk> like #
<deFrysk> thicked line is a thick line ?
<wood1> Does anybody who knows the exact syntax of the cron command to shutdown the PC at 10 PM?
<deFrysk> like chloresterol ?
<potato> chlor ester ?
<potato> heh
* reon continues search for a thick line
<potato> wood1, man crontab
<cardador> reon: dont be a smart ass, you only have one line that is ticked
<deFrysk> is it ticked ?
<deFrysk> not thicked ?
<deFrysk> :/
<bob2> wood1: "man 5 crontab" explains it
<ljlane> wood1: man 5 crontab
<cardador> deFrysk: i dont know, whatever fits you :)
<deFrysk> hehe :D
<ljlane> bob2 strikes again
<bob2> you want 0 for the minute, 10 for the hour, and whatever for the day/month/day-of-week
<potato> something like 0 10 * * * sudo shutdown
<potato> or however you do it on ubuntu
<bob2> ljlane: stop following me!11
<cardador> deFrysk: you have about 10 lines, and only one has a mark. so its not so hard
<reon> ok so is what ure trying to say is, tick the 2 box's unticked, and add universe after their section comment?
<Kamion> cardador: I'd expect there to be two ticked boxes by default
<deFrysk> cardador, /me alwayd edits the sources.list
<Kamion> cardador: deb warty main restricted and deb-src warty main restricted
<cardador> Kamion: yes you are right
<potato> uhm 0 22 * * *
<potato> heheh   * * * * * yes >> /var/log/yes
<reon> cardador, ive only just read this irclog trying to understand what trying to tell me, it seems u think i only have 1 ticked box? when infact i have 5 ticked and 2 unticked.. anyway
<wood1> Addding in the crontab "  22  5   * * *   root   halt " does not do anything
<wood1> bob2
<reon> i got 7 enabled repositories, that normal?
<deFrysk> reon, you can tic deb-src repo' s savely
<deFrysk> hmm , too late
<wood1> man 5 crontab has not helped me
<Gmail> lol
* Gmail still has no sound
<imi> hi
<imi> i can't get java working in firefox. i've followed the instructions on the wiki but no success
<Gmail> imi: i can
<Gmail> that shows you did something wrong
<imi> Gmail, how?
<Gmail> imi: do you have java installed
<imi> j2re , j2sdk
<imi> yes
<Gmail> did you copy the plug into the plug dir?
<Gmail> using ln -s
<imi> ln -s /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<imi> yes
<drac> you're screwed!
<imi> why?
<imi> could you please try this page: http://www.netbanking.at and see if it works for you?
<Gmail> imi: you used the wrong command
<Gmail> you just screwed the plugin
<wood1> How do I restart the cron daemon
<Gmail> imi: i can relov that domain
<Gmail> ohh wait here is comes
<wood1> I get the cron service temporarily unavailable
<Gmail> imi: it work but wheres the java?
<Gmail> imi: i clicked demo
<imi> Gmail for me it says that i need a java capable browser
<Gmail> i see no java at all
<Gmail> all you stuff your plugin
<Gmail> 'please reinstall the plugin
<giannicola> which program do you use to burn cd's i ubuntu?
<giannicola> do i have to install k3b?
<b_e_n_z> giannicola, nautilus
<jdub> giannicola: if you only need to burn data (not audio), use nautilus
<jdub> giannicola: it should pop up when you insert a blank disk
<giannicola> i'll try
<giannicola> ok it works
<giannicola> hi king arthur
<king_arthur> hi there
<Gmail> jdub: you can burn audio onto a cd but it will not do audio > an normal audio cd
<giannicola> and if i have to burn audio cd's
<Gmail> wb k
<Gmail> wb king_arthur
<jdub> Gmail: i know.
<Gmail> giannicola: wait till gnome 2.10
<jdub> giannicola: you'll need to install k3b to burn audio cds.
<giannicola> ah
<Gmail> jdub: not true
<b_e_n_z> giannicola, xcdroast
<b_e_n_z> giannicola, grip
<Gmail> he/she can do it by cli or gnome-baker
<Gmail> or grip
<jdub> Gmail: there is no guarantee that gnome 2.10 will include a cd burning tool beyond n-c-b.
<jdub> Gmail: sure, he/she could do that, but *i'd* recommend k3b.
<Gmail> jdub: its top on the list for rythmicbox
<jdub> Gmail: can you chill out please?
<giannicola> i'm a guy
<Gmail> rhythmbox
<jdub> Gmail: it may or may not happen, i'm well aware of what's going on in gnome
<giannicola> ok i want to install k3b and i've read the how to
<Gmail> jdub: the rhythmbox devs said in footnote it will for sure be in the next version
<Kamion> Gmail: jdub is the GNOME release manager; you might want to pick and choose whom you argue with here ;)
<Gmail> Kamion: i know
<Gmail> where is jordi
<giannicola> but i don't understand what "First, make sure you have enabled the "universe" repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list file or in synaptic under Settings-Repositories
<giannicola>  means
<giannicola> "
<Gmail> i think she can  comfer it
<jdub> giannicola: do you use synaptic?
<giannicola> yes
<Kamion> Gmail: jordi certainly didn't look like a woman when I met him
<pisuke> jordi is a boy name
<jdub> giannicola: in settings > repositories, turn on the disabled universe/multiverse lines
<imi> about:plugins in firefox tells me that i have java enabled. still, one page is complaining about java
<imi> grrrrrrrrrr
<jiyuu0> imi, which?
<imi> netbanking.at
<imi> a rather important one
<jiyuu0> imi, seems fine
<Gmail> Kaloz: wtf
<jiyuu0> imi, which part complaining no java?
<Talliesin> maybe it has ms jvm only code
<Kaloz> Gmail: ?
<Gmail> oops
<imi> the page doesnt load, i get a box in the middle it says your browse doesnt support java. i've checked, gecko is supported
<Gmail> Kamion: that was for you
<imi> i'm trying the java thing from the official site
<jiyuu0> try follow how to install java plugin here http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<MasterD> Hello, can anybody tell me how to install an Asus WL-100g wireless PCMCIA card on Ubuntu 4.10?
<jiyuu0> iwconfig shows u anything?
<sto> Kamion: jordi is not a girl, but he waxes his legs... :)
<jordi> lol
<MasterD> I try it
<jiyuu0> MasterD, can see any output?
<MasterD> As far as the card itself, it's LINK light does not go on, but I can see it in Device Manager as a Broadcom card (chipset)
<MasterD> The rest of Ubuntu (like the signal meter) can't see it, so I can't select it
<jiyuu0> go to terminal type $ iwconfig
<MasterD> no - no - no
<MasterD> But does that command also look at the PCMCIA card slots?
<jiyuu0> i thought it could have auto detect
<MasterD> As the Device manager sees it, isn't it possible that the card just has to be 'turned on' like in Windows?
<MasterD> That it is currently disabled?
<pisuke> MasterD, maybe you need the firmware
<pisuke> for your card
<pisuke> /usr/share/hotplug/firmware
<jdub> MasterD: if it's broadcom, and 802.11g, you're out of luck most likely
<MasterD> Yes, but Asus does not deliver anything for Linux, so what do you advise>?
<jdub> MasterD: perhaps try ndiswrapper
<pisuke> or some place like that
<MasterD> It IS a Broadcom 802.11g
<jiyuu0> jdub, u saying broadcom wifi not supported?
<jdub> jiyuu0: that's why everyone is grumpy with apple :)
<jiyuu0> ic
<non3> Sorry to interupt, I have minor question about the main menu bar that has the picture of the gnome foot, "Applications, Computer". Is there any way to access the "Computer" menu without having the entire menu bar there?
<MasterD> So I can't use Ubuntu with my Asus WiFi card?
<jdub> non3: you can make the panel hide
<Kamion> MasterD: ndiswrapper is a really scary hack to let you use Windows drivers on Linux
<jdub> non3: and then hit alt-f1 to get to applications
<Kamion> MasterD: worth a shot as a last resort
<Kamion> MasterD: (although only on i386)
<MasterD> Is that for those Win2000 drivers I read something about>
<MasterD> I have i386
<Kamion> think so
<MasterD> Hmm, I'll try it
<non3> I hoping to access things on the "Computer" menu, such as desktop prefs and system config
<scoon> MasterD: try and do an lspci -v, see if maybe the chipset is given
<mjr> Kamion, it's not scary. Scary would be if someone integrated ndiswrapper with qemu to allow execution of the Windows drivers on Linux/PPC ;)
<mjr> as such, ndiswrapper is merely ugly, but out of necessity :
<mjr> :)
<Kamion> mjr: I'm fairly sure I heard of somebody trying that once
<king_arthur> Kamion: how does ndiswrapper perform?
<scoon> MasterD: i use linksys wireless pci card on my desktop and ubuntu.  someone else makes the chips for them and has the driver code for linux compilation available.
<MasterD> Broadcom BCM94306
<Kamion> king_arthur: no idea
<king_arthur> mjare you happy with ndiswrapper?
<king_arthur> mjr: are you happy with ndiswrapper?
<MasterD> So where should I get the propper drivers for this Broadcom card?
<bob2> MasterD: wireless card?
<Kamion> king_arthur: nobody should be *happy* with ndiswrapper ...
<king_arthur> Kamion: :-)
<MasterD> yep
<king_arthur> Kamion: better than having no connection at all
<eruin> bah, somebody said my name but my buffer doesnt contain it ;)
<Lowry> night all
<MasterD> About that ndiswrapper, I can't find it
<jiyuu0> MasterD, try http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=810
<jiyuu0> maybe do a google search on Broadcom BCM94306 linux driver
<jiyuu0> sud five u some hints
<MasterD> That site is already open at this side :)
<jiyuu0> good luck
<jiyuu0> :)
<MasterD> But it doesn't work here (propably my fault)....
<MasterD> Oeps, I see it, maybe it should be handy to connect my system with ethernet for a while
<sleon> hi
<sleon> how to disable grub install during cd install?
<sleon> i don't want to install it at all
<sleon> ok
<sleon> i try something now
<gnobody> I am having problems with Rhythmbox and Totem in hoary
<seb128> details ?
<gnobody> Totem crashes whenever I launch it
<seb128> totem-xine ?
<seb128> or gstreamer
<gnobody> and Rhythmbox gives me "Resource not open for writing" whenever I click on a music file
<gnobody> xine
<seb128> try to launch with a file as argument
<seb128> it crashes when the playlist is empty due to a libpng bug
<gnobody> totem-xine?
<kapputu> firefox seems terribly slow
<gnobody> or rhythmbox
<seb128> totem a_file...
<gnobody> k
<kapputu> not resolving domain names properly
<seb128> for rhythmbox, what's your audio sink in gstreamer-properties ?
<wave> kapputu i had problems earlier with dns
<gnobody> totem-xine works when I point it to an MP3
<wave> kapputu are you using dhcp
<kapputu> yeah
<kapputu> it was working great till yesterday
<wave> i found that the dhcp client would edit /etc/resolv.conf and put the dhcp server address as the dns server
<wave> even though I placed static ips in /etc/network interfaces
<wave>  /etc/network/interfaces
<Shadow2> anyone know where the wlan conf is in ubuntu?
<kapputu> it takes ages to look up slashdot
<gnobody> I have set it to alsa, arts, OSS, and none of them work
<seb128> gnobody: esd
<kapputu> i'm royally pissed off
<jiyuu0|work> kapputu, have u try disable ipv6 in firefox
<gnobody> yeah esd doesn't work either
<seb128> do you have esd running ?
<gnobody> I don't know
<seb128> have changed something on the default installation ?
<gnobody> how do I run it?
<gnobody> no
<seb128> so it should be running
<seb128> ps ax | grep esd ?
<gnobody> /dev/dsp: No such device
<gnobody> when I run esd I get the above
<gnobody> 22531 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep esd
<gnobody> jason@ubuntu:~ $ ps ax | grep esd
<gnobody> 22531 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep esd
<seb128> gnobody: oh, your soundcard doesn't work at all so
<seb128> gnobody: what kind of soundcard do you have ?
<gnobody> soundblaster live 5.1
<wave> shadow2 you might be able to use iwconfig from /etc/network/interfaces
<gnobody> it has worked like every other time I have installed hoary
<gnobody> which has been at least 4 times
<gnobody> this is wierd
<seb128> gnobody: /dev/dsp should be created when the module for your soundcard is loaded
<gnobody> I just did a "sudo modprobe emu10k1" and it didn't fix it
<stuNNed> gnobody, what does `lspci|grep -i audio` say?
<kensai> I have installed xorg and now I want to install nvidia driver and nvidia-glx-config enable does not function it is searching for XFree86Config
<gnobody> 0000:00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<gnobody> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<daniels> kensai: yes, known issue, will be fixed in the next day or two
<sladen> gnobody: can you search the logs in /var/log/messages and see if there is anything noting why it didn't load automatically
<kensai> daniels, so I will be without nvidia driver for 2 days?
<kensai> I could die ;)
* nevyn mutters....
<stuNNed> gnobody, looks like your problem is you have onboard sound?  i would go into bios and disable that, then should work ok.
<stuNNed> gnobody, or a tv card?
<pisuke> is a tv card
<gnobody> it's my tv card
<stuNNed> gnobody, lsmod|grep bttv
<daniels> kensai: y'know, you could just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<cenerentola> hi tere
<cenerentola> ...*
<sleon> hi
<sleon> does ubuntu has xorg 6,8.1?
<kensai> daniels, ahh I though that didn't worked on Ubuntu, Vah thats easy then ;)
<sleon> if yes then how to install it
<stvn> sleon: yes
<kensai> sleon, upgrade to hoary
<sleon> kensai how to do it?
<kensai> sleon, in /etc/apt/sources.list change everything that says warty to hoary
<kensai> sleon, Warning: You'll get unstable
<stvn> sleon: be aware that hoary is the current development version of ubuntu, it is not as stable as warty
<sleon> ok
<sleon> BUT
<sleon> my vid card in notebook works only with Xor
<sleon> g
<sleon> :(
<daniels> what video card?
<sladen> sleon: warty (stable) is XF4 + 320,000 lines of patches.  hoary (development) is Xorg
<sleon> via chrome
<daniels> fabbione: did we end up backporting unichrome, or not?
<sladen> sleon: the Xvesa driver should work
<sleon> i know
<sleon> but i want accelerated dvd playback
<fabbione> daniels: no
<fabbione> it was broken
<daniels> rockin'
<daniels> i think i'm going to backport it for xorg
<cenerentola> i've got a problem with the wifi gateway, if i try "sudo route add default gateway 192.168.1.1" it says "SIOADDRT:Network is unreachable"
<stvn> there are no ati/radeon 3D drivers for xorg in ubuntu yet, right?
<daniels> stvn: of course there are
<daniels> stvn: warty and hoary both support full 3D acceleration for the r1xx/r2xx series (i.e. everything up to and including the Radeon 9250)
<cenerentola> is there any way to use the mac address of the gateway?
<sleon> i can not remove xprt-xprintorg
<sleon> i get an error
<sleon> FATAL ERROR
<sleon> how to remove it?
<daniels> sleon: you'll need to be more specific -- the exact text of the error
<sleon> post-install process returned error 1
<sladen> cenerentola: you'll need to adjust those IP addresses for your own setup
<daniels> the entire exact text of the error
<sleon> FATAL ERROR : Uknown XProjectRoot
<sleon> ok
<sleon> moment
<sleon> i active gpm and paste it
<cenerentola> sladen: what do you mean? it all worked since yesterday night..
<cyberdrek> cenerentola, is your net card on that network?
<daniels> cenerentola: change 'gateway' to 'gw'
<Kamion> sleon: only paste if it's a small number of lines
<cenerentola> daniels: sorry i mistyped... ima already using gw
<cenerentola> can rp_filter cause it?
<sleon> Kamion 15 Lines
<sleon> where to paste it??
<cenerentola> pastebin.com
<sleon> i have no X
<cenerentola> upss.
<sleon> and no browser
<sleon> so what now?
<Kamion> you have w3m surely?
<sleon> yes
<sleon> how to paste in w3m using console mouse??
<sleon> when i do right click context menu opens .....
<sleon> middle click is not working
<sleon> so what now?
<sleon> Entferne xprt-xprintorg ...
<sleon> invoke-rc.d: initscript xprint, action "stop" failed.
<sleon> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von xprt-xprintorg (--purge):
<sleon>  Unterprozess pre-removal script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck
<sleon> invoke-rc.d: initscript xprint, action "restart" failed.
<sleon> dpkg: Fehler beim Aufrumen:
<sleon>  Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck
<sleon> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<sleon>  xprt-xprintorg
<Kamion> bleh, you need to be less impatient
<sleon> yes sure, 1 hour to find it out first ...
<Sepero0> Hi peeps :)
<Kamion> one minute often isn't enough time for people to answer when they're also doing other work
<cyberdrek> Maybe you guys can help me solve my issue. I'm using ubuntu warty with the ATI drivers for my radeon 9000 card. I dual screen using the big desktop setting. Works fine with any window managers except for xfce. It runs fine except that I can't access my second monitor. Am I the only one? I've tried asking for help on the xfce channel but the only answer I got was from some lamer that just bitched because he didn't like ATI.
<sleon> maybe you are right
<sleon> but this where not much to post
<Kamion> well, that looks like '/etc/init.d/xprint stop' failed; find out why
<stvn> sleon: you could have use #flood
<sleon> Kamion thx
<stvn> daniels: ah ok, but the fglrx drivers complain about xorg, what driver should i use instead? (i have a radeon 9200) (BTW sorry for the late response, computer crashed )
<sleon> Kamion i replace it with line exit 0 :)
<sleon> and it woooooooorks :)
<daniels> stvn: just use the bog standard driver that comes with xorg
<sleon> haha
<daniels> stvn: it provides full 3D acceleration for your card, fglrx is pointless
<stvn> daniels: heh, I asumed that there was no 3D accel in the bog standard - so assuming ;)
<stvn> daniels: btw do you know if also provides tv-out support?
<sleon> what is the name of virtual package which installs xorg and all needed libs?
<daniels> stvn: the normal one doesn't, but if you're comfortable playing around with development stuff, I can give you a radeon_drv.o that might well do it for you
<daniels> sleon: there is none
<sleon> daniels x-window-system
<sleon> found it :)
<daniels> sleon: if xfree86 is already installed, just running apt-get install x-window-system or whatever, will not upgrade to xorg
<daniels> if you want to use xorg, then just fully to jump to hoary -- if you're not prepared to jump to hoary, then don't use xorg
<sleon> daniels it is already removed
<sleon> :)
<daniels> 90% of the xorg problems I debug come from mixing environments
<daniels> er, you do know that removing that won't remove xfree86/xorg, right?
<sleon> daniels yes
<sleon> daniels how can i completey upgrade from warty to hoary? apt-get dist-upgrade? (when all sources configured to hoary)
<daniels> yes, dist-upgrade
<sleon> ok
<daniels> but I wouldn't recommend it unless you're comfortable dealing with possible breakage
<sleon> daniels are you interested in my feedback?
<daniels> and have the skills to deal with it
<daniels> sleon: in what regards?
<sleon> daniels i have some crapy unichrome notebook card
<daniels> sleon: right ...
<daniels> i don't believe xorg will help you here
<sleon> it works on my perverted kanotirx
<sleon> 4.3.0 does not have fupport for it
<cyberdrek> daniels: is xinerama support in xorg better than the one in XFree86?
<sleon> X.org has
<daniels> sleon: bear in mind that 'X.org' is relative
<sleon> daniels what does it mean?
<daniels> sleon: we have 52,000 lines of patches on top of X.Org right now (some of which is just taken from upstream updates)
<daniels> sleon: and everyone else patches X to hell as well
<daniels> i don't know whether or not we have the full new unichrome driver
<daniels> maybe we do, in which case, check it out
<sleon> i do thx
<sleon> 52k lines of patches WOW :)
<daniels> 52,571, to be exact
<mjr> cyberdrek, better in what way? Not xinerama per se, but xorg does eg. support xineramaish dual-head with 3d acceleration for radeons, which xfree does not
<sleon> daniels how that much?
<sleon> daniels what do you patch ? why is it needed to be patched?
<sleon> i is such a pale of junk?
<sleon> is it
<sleon> daniels hmmmmm
<sleon> i heard that Xorg has a native drivers for my card
<sleon> so if you have not patched this out, then all should be fine :)
<sleon> are there security updates for hoary?
<daniels> not to the same level as warty
<sleon> ok
<sleon> can i contribute money via paypal?
<sleon> :D
<daniels> sleon: we've taken a lot of the updates proposed for the 6.8.2 release, the rewrite of the Wacom driver so it actually generally works, and our own fixes and tweaks (most of which I've now sent upstream)
<cyberdrek> mjr: thanks for the answer. the support being better, I mean, that even if I had my XF86Config-4 configured properly, and checked agains a working version and according to examples on the net also, I still had some problems with XFree86 not seeing the xinerama option. Don't know why but it only worked in single monitor mode.
<daniels> you can if you want, there's a link at www.ubuntulinux.org; donating doesn't get you any extra privileges, however
<sleon> daniels ;( :))))
<sfrank> maybe a dumb question, but i'm curious
<mjr> cyberdrek, well it should basically work, even if some features aren't available
<sleon> daniels wow, are there real X programs under devs??
<sfrank> can i run warty as stably as a debian on my server?
<sleon> programers
<daniels> sleon: sorry?
<sleon> daniels are there real x programmers under the ubuntu developers
<sfrank> i'm about buying a new server (amd64)...
<daniels> sleon: i work on X upstream, yes, and fabbione also does a bit
<sleon> daniels my biggest privilege is to see the project keep going
<magnon> sfrank: well, that depends heavily on which debian you're using :)
<sleon> daniels thank you
<daniels> any time
<cyberdrek> mjr: I was talking about XFree86 of course. Not Xorg. Never tried Xinerama on xorg yet. But if you say it works, I'll probably upgrade to it then, and get rid of XFree86.
<sfrank> and as far as i now, there is no official sarge binary for amd64, and won't be ever.
<daniels> sfrank: i'm sure there will be at some stage
<sleon> daniels how big is your programing expirience?
<magnon> sfrank: I've been hearing that people have had problems with 64 bit stuff, now that might be a hardware problem, since I've never touched a 64 bit machine (thinking about it, I have. but whatever)
<sleon> daniels how to start hacking X and so on, which knowledge do i need
<daniels> sleon: not hugely deep; I only started maintaining X early last year, and working on it early this year
<daniels> um, not heaps, but a good overview of how X works is essential
<magnon> sleon: if you have some general programming knowledge, it shouldn't be harder than doing your work on getting to know the software and libraries
<sleon> daniels how long are you programming in C?
<sleon> magnon i can java :D
<sleon> magnon can i do it now then?
<magnon> then you could overlook the TODO lists and whatnot, and start seeing if you can contribute some patches to things that needs work
<sfrank> daniels: if you mean alioth (the project), well, it is not considered to be very stable
<daniels> sleon: probably about the last three years
<sleon> magnon nice
<magnon> that way your patches will be reviewed and you can get some feedback too
<daniels> sfrank: yah, I know, and they did also give out their archive signing key
<sleon> daniels hmm same here, but not intece,
<sleon> daniels i have everytime problems with C's segfaults
<daniels> sfrank: but, presumably, at some later point in the future, debian will support amd64 (i'd be very, very surprised if Debian didn't)
<nevyn> daniels: need to do graphics for pylogo... parser has sufficient functionality.
<sfrank> daniels: let's say as stable as sarge?
<nevyn> daniels: but not sarge?
<daniels> nevyn: you should
<sleon> magnon where is this TODO file? in the package source?
<magnon> probably
<daniels> nevyn: totally not sarge
<magnon> ask daniels, I don't know x.org :)
<sleon> magnon ok :D
<daniels> sleon: we don't have a TODO file, sorry
<sleon> daniels hmm :(
<sfrank> they do, but never in sarge, but in the upcoming testing...
<sleon> daniels :))
<daniels> sfrank: as I said
<mjr> cyberdrek, yes, and I was saying that xinerama should work quite fine on xfree86 as well
<sleon> is there any kind of X.org auto configuration utility?
<sfrank> daniels: are you running warty in production?
<magnon> sleon: start crawling the mailing lists then
<sfrank> daniels: i mean on servers?
<daniels> sfrank: yes
<mjr> (unless you have a badly supported card or something)
<sleon> magnon roger
<sfrank> daniels: without any difficulties?
<daniels> sfrank: works fine for me
<magnon> sfrank: ubuntu has been much less difficult to handle than debian
<cenerentola> hello again..
<cenerentola> my connection dropped...
<sleon> hi babe
<baconiaal> hi there! i'm a bit of an ubuntu noob... and i'm trying to load sound drivers, under debian i always use modconf ut i'm trying to find an alternative solution for ubuntu. anyone got a suggestion?
<cenerentola> quick question: has ubuntu speedstep kernel support?
<cyberdrek> mjr: at the time, I was using the Xvesa driver with my ATI and had xinerama all set up. Anyhow, I will be doing an upgrade to ubuntu hoary later today.
<daniels> cenerentola: yes
<sfrank> magnon: i'll see how it works e.g in my vpn network, as i site-to-site gateway
<cenerentola> daniels: whats the best interface?
<sfrank> what about its multimedia features? i've hard it has some issues...
<sleon> cenerentola you mean the scaling daemon?
<cenerentola> sleon: yes..
<sfrank> well i don't wanna do giant tricks, but run my bttv card with xawtv or motv and stuff like that.
<cenerentola> sleon: sorry im not use to software engineering...
<sleon> cenerentola i use cpufreqd , it scales automatically
<cenerentola> *d
<sleon> cenerentola there you can define some profiles
<magnon> sfrank: in any case you're doing a good job if you're stumbling upon something that is easier to do in Debian proper than ubuntu.
<sleon> cenerentola like then you are running dvd playback == FULL CPU SPEED
<sleon> cenerentola and so on, or when you are on battery max  saving
<sleon> cenerentola and max and min cpufreq
<sleon> cenerentola it has some text config file
<cenerentola> sleon: thx mate, i
<cenerentola> sleon: huu, are they intuitive, or a manual is needed?
<sleon> cenerentola i think yes ...
<sleon> cenerentola there is other tools thogh : grafikal but i never used them
<sleon> cenerentola the manpage is not so big
<sleon> cenerentola reading is surely be worth it
<sfrank> magnon: i've read so much good words on ubuntu, when i get home this afternoon, i'll give it a go on my workstation ;)
<cenerentola> ok im doing thx a lot my friend
<sleon> :)
<magnon> sfrank: good, you will be pleased :)
<sfrank> magnon: are you an active member of the community?
<magnon> I try to :)
<sfrank> magnon: do you happen to develope sometimes too? :)
<magnon> again, I try to :P
<cyberdrek> magnon, you try to too much... :)
<deFrysk> hmm new gxine in hoary looking good :D
<sfrank> magnon: nice ;)
<magnon> I loved the fact that hoary opened ftp links in nautilus
<cyberdrek> got to go but thank you all for your help.
<sleon> daniels Xorg works fine with via driver
<deFrysk> new nautilus can be setup as browser in prefs of nautilus now
<Slipie> Hey everybody
<Slipie> I have a problem installing ubuntu
<Slipie> After the setup has scanned for IDE devices is stops with the setup
<Slipie> Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<sleon> bye all
<Shadow2> my wlan0 shows up with a data rate of 2MB/s and wont let me change the essid/mode/anything using iwconfig. I'm using the wlan drivers from the ubuntu repository
<jiyuu0> Shadow2, Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking (add new connection)
<Shadow2> yeah been there done that :)
<sladen> Shadow2: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo modprobe -r hostap_pci && sudo modprobe hostap_pci && sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid foobar && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Treenaks> sladen: what kind of card is it?
<sfrank> magnon: do you guys have any idea, why i can't install warty on vmware?
<jiyuu0> Shadow2, u shud be able to set essid there
<sfrank> is there a particular reason for this?
<magnon> I wouldn't know, sorry
<jiyuu0> Shadow2, try add a wireless connection there... not sure helps but that's how i setup my wifi
<sfrank> i always get the "deboostrap program exited with an error..."
<Shadow2> k i'll check it out, cheers
<Shadow2> i'm using the wlan prism2_usb module tho
<stvn> daniels: If you could give me that radion_drv.o I'll try if I can get TV-out working with it
<eruin> default httpd root is in var?
<yo2lux> hi
<Presskopp> hi yo2lux
<yo2lux> i have an installed Ubuntu linux, when the system boot iu receive this error : GRUB loading stage1.5.  Grub Loading Please wait....    Error 18
<yo2lux> And system don't boot
<yo2lux> the HDD partitioned by ubuntu, default partitions
<daniels> stvn: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xorg/i386-radeon_drv.o -- copy to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o
<yo2lux> anyone help me ?
<stvn> daniels: thanks
<Shadow2> bah no luck
<eruin> what's the mechanism in ubuntu to start/stop/restart services?
<eruin> I'm used to service X start|stop|restart
<stvn> eruin: /etc/init.d/<service> start stop restort
<eruin> cheers
<sladen> sudo /etc/init.d/$service {start,stop}
<veran> onjoin from Britney___
<veran> god I hate onjoins
<veran> ho humm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*selam@*.adsl.ttnet.net.tr]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<fabbione> daniels: ?
<veran> sup fabbione
<jono> hi all
<daniels> fabbione: 14:55 < veran> onjoin from Britney___
<jono> anyone know of a debian apt source with the latest OOo snapshot?
<yo2lux> GRUB loading stage1.5.  Grub Loading Please wait....    Error 18 .. I receive this error, why ?
<rdw200169>  corrupt partition?
<veran> jono: try apt-get.org
<fabbione> daniels: ok
<yo2lux> rdw200169 what is corrupt partition, ubuntu don't what the hell do ? because all partition set by default.. I don't touch the partition
<rdw200169> i got Error 17 after i fried my ubuntu partition trying to resize it
<veran> yo2lux: what was on the disk before hand?
<veran> might have a trashed mbr
<rdw200169> yeah
<veran> do a re-install and manually do the partitioning and see what happens
<smo> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<smo> it'd appear your machine is old enough to require a seperate /boot partition at the start of the disk.  I'm not sure if the automatic partitioning does that
<smo> (it may very well do, I've simply never tried the automagic option)
<djpig> just in case someone finds it usefull: I've set up a little packages.d.o copy for ubuntu packages: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<djpig> have fun
<gommans> Can we expect an official forum for ubuntu?
<daniels> gommans: http://www.ubuntuforums.org are the official forums
<daniels> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=23540
<gommans> ok!
<KeithWeisshar> does ubuntu have a lot of bugs
<KeithWeisshar> what's the official way to upgrade ubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> using apt-get
<veran> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (or apt-get dist-upgrade)
<gommans> thanks daniels!
<gommans> what is the exact difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<eruin> dist-upgrade solves dependencies
<Kamion> gommans: see 'man apt-get'
<daniels> gommans: no worries.  dist-upgrade will remove packages to achieve a full upgrade if necessary, whereas upgrade will not.
<gommans> ok!
<gommans> thanks daniels!
<gommans> any former mepis users here?
<eruin> or to quote synaptic: default upgrade skips upgrades that would introduce conflicts or would require insatlling additional packages, while dist-upgrade attempts to resole conflicts and to fulfill all dependencies of upgrades in a "smart way"
<ggi> Is GNOME failing to start for anybody else in the current Hoary?
<kensai> what is negaverse?
<veran> I prefer the apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<eruin> ggi: no
<eruin> ggi: nm that, I haven't got todays update
<gommans> I prefer gui, synaptic to be precise
<eruin> I prefer synaptic to find new apps / search, apt-get to do upgrades
<veran> I use synaptic on my laptop right now, am trying the "GUI way" for awahile
<Kamion> kensai: negaverse? never heard of it
<veran> is there going to be an easy way to reconfigure PAM to auth against a AD domain in hoary?
<CardinalSin> afternoon all.
<Mayday> what is it that makes stuff show up in the "disk mounter" applet?
<kensai> hwta happens in this hour that everybody leaves?
<kensai> what*
<Gwildor> hahahaha
<CardinalSin> must be home time on this time line.
<Gwildor> that is true, seems every day
<kensai> here is afternoon
<Gwildor> 10:45 in the morning here
<CardinalSin> it's 17:44 down here on Cape Town South Africa.
<CardinalSin> on = in.
<kensai> 11:45 morning here
<keknehv> Is there any way that I can get one of those cool transparent terminals that I see in other people's screenshots on my desktop?
<kensai> keknehv, right click the terminal and edit profile
<keknehv> Happy thanksgiving! (if you're in the us)
<Gwildor> you too
<kensai> I haven't eat turkey and probably will not eat today ;)
<kensai> keknehv, after you right click on the terminal and choose change profile go to the effects tab and enable transparent
<keknehv> can I then dock it to my desktop?
<kensai> I don't know what you mean by that
<keknehv> ok... hold on a sec
<kensai> hey guys is there an easy way to install 2.6.9. I don't want to compile right now.
<kensai> I mean kernel 2.6.9
<kensai> everybody is eating turkey by now and praying to their God!
<kensai> except for me ;)
<Gwildor> im not
<Gwildor> no god
<kensai> me neither
<CardinalSin> nor I.
<keknehv> lol... I'm not eating turkey... (yet)
<keknehv> Can I make the weather display in my time bar?
<veran> turkey for later
<kensai> keknehv, well I guess yes just move it there
<kensai> Linux is more important than thanksgiving day
<kensai> ;)
<keknehv> ? just move it there?
<keknehv> lol
<kensai> keknehv, LOL
<keknehv> ...another one to add to the list of "you know you're addicted to linux"
<kensai> yeah
<jono> hi
<jono> which dir is the firefox plugins dir?
<}cAs{hawk16> yo
<}cAs{hawk16> sup
<}cAs{hawk16> anyone there?
<ironwolf> whatcha need hawk?
<}cAs{hawk16> yea
<Gwildor> im here
<}cAs{hawk16> im looking for a linux os
<jono> sup
* jono chuckles
<}cAs{hawk16> and ubuntu
<}cAs{hawk16> looks promising
<}cAs{hawk16> but idk
<mike> how do i have to install ati radeon 9600 on x.org?
<}cAs{hawk16> I need to know more about ubuntu
<Gwildor> its godd, what you need to know?
<ironwolf> hawk: try the LiveCD.  Ubunto Linux without installing.
<}cAs{hawk16> well can it do everything basically?
<}cAs{hawk16> multimedia, coding, server work, etc...
<ironwolf> hawk: for most values of everything, yes.
<}cAs{hawk16> ok
<}cAs{hawk16> it looks cool 2 :)
<}cAs{hawk16> I am used to working
<}cAs{hawk16> with freebsd and red hat servers
<}cAs{hawk16> so like i never used linux graphically
<ironwolf> mike: should autodetect.  does it not?
<mike> ironwolf: it does. but no 3d accelleration.
<ironwolf> hawk: welcome to the new world of Linux Desktops. :)
<ironwolf> Daniels around?
<}cAs{hawk16> right now im on the only decent windows os, im getting a second hardrive to run linux on
<}cAs{hawk16> I don't feel like formatting and partioning
<}cAs{hawk16> so im just gonna get a new drive
<ironwolf> hawk: cool, you know you can try the LiveCD version without installing yes?
<ironwolf> mike: LiveCD or Warty install?
<}cAs{hawk16> yes
<}cAs{hawk16> can u give me a link?
<daniels> ironwolf: yo
<mike> ironwolf: it's installed. newest hoary release
<ironwolf> hawk: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-live-i386.iso
<ironwolf> daniels: can you speak to that radeon 9600 3d accell problem on x.org?
<daniels> ironwolf: er, we don't have 3D acceleration for the 9600 at all
<ironwolf> daniels: is it coming? or is it dead?
<Gwildor> daniels, radeon 7000
<daniels> ironwolf: hopefully coming soonish
<daniels> Gwildor: hmm?
<Gwildor> in XORG
<ironwolf> mike: it's coming soonish sayeth the xorg God aka Daniels. :)
<daniels> Gwildor: works fine
<ironwolf> daniels: thanks.  ps.  Good morning!
<mike> ironwolf: aha. and there is no driver support now?
<ironwolf> mike: daniels *Xorg God* says the 3d support isn't there yet, but it's coming soon.
<daniels> ironwolf: the sun's just setting here
<Gwildor> what works fine, sorry, still noobish, the flgrx drivers?
<}cAs{hawk16> is ubuntu the best choice you think?
<ironwolf> daniels: it's just rising here. :)
<stvn> daniels: while on the subject, how to enable 3D support, I enabled RenderAccel, but ET still complains that there's no hardware GL
<Gwildor> err last post to daniel
<mike> ironwolf: ok, thanks
<Gwildor> daniels,
<ironwolf> hawk: I think so yes. :)  but I'm biased.
<}cAs{hawk16> plus its not mainstream
<}cAs{hawk16> which is good
<}cAs{hawk16> because mainstream is targetted more (even though linux in a whole isn't mainstream)
<eruin> isn't renderaccel an nvidia-only feature ?
<ironwolf> hawk: www.distrowatch.com .... it's more mainstream than you think.  Check the popularity ratings.
<CardinalSin> does anybody know if the php4_imap package is coming to a Repository near us soon?
<Nivlem> Hello all...
<daniels> stvn: on which card, sorry?
<}cAs{hawk16> do you suggest of anything i should dl when i install ubuntu, or does it come with all the neccessties (i know i need drivers and such)
<daniels> Gwildor: for 9600, you will need fglrx, but for the 7000, just the normal drivers will work fine
<stvn> daniels: sorry, radeon 9200SE
<daniels> eruin: no, the ati drivers in x.org do render accel also
<KeithWeisshar> does ubuntu use the older version of the debian installer than debian testing
<daniels> stvn: weird.  if you open a bug at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com and post /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, I can take a look at it
<KeithWeisshar> i get a red screen that says no network card found
<Gwildor> daniels, kk, 1 morew question, i got like 4k+ fps in xfree, now in xorg i get like 2.5k, in glxgears that is
<stvn> daniels: ok
<ironwolf> php4-imap isn't in hoary universe atm... no clue on when it will be.
<Gwildor> daniels, any idea why?
<eruin> okay, but the builtin drivers won't do 3d, I assume
<daniels> Gwildor: no idea, sorry
<Gwildor> daniels, kk, thnx
<daniels> eruin: they will, just not for 9550 and above
<ironwolf> CardinalSin: no clue when it's coming... I assume it's building. :/
<rapha> What is it with archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu? Am I the only one for whom it does not work?
<Nivlem> Anyone know where I can get information on figuring out how to mount my firewire drive partitions under Warty? /dev/sdb
<ironwolf> hawk: you'll be surprised at what you won't need.  I think gstreamer0.8-mad is useful, but other than that it's fully funcitonal.
<daniels> rapha: worksforme
<KeithWeisshar> does ubuntu use an older version of the debian installer than debian sarge installer rc2
<rapha> daniels: Reroutes me to www.pool.ntp.org where there is no /ubuntu directory...
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: in warty, yes
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: seeing as warty was released considerably earlier than rc2
<}cAs{hawk16> Is ubuntu in need of a forum community or anything, i gota load of hosting laying around
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: are you using the hoary installer?
<ironwolf> rapha: works for me, whatcha trying to get/do?
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using warty
<KeithWeisshar> the warty cd
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: what network card?
<rapha> ironwolf: Well, first I tried updating my package list, then when that didn't work I tried going there with a web browser.
<KeithWeisshar> 3c509b
<ironwolf> Kamion: hoary has an installer?
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: can you send that information plus the output of 'cut -f1,2 /proc/bus/pci/devices' in a bug report, please?
<Kamion> ironwolf: yes
<KeithWeisshar> i'ts an isa card
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: oh, hmm
<KeithWeisshar> the newer debian installer asks which card to load the driver for
<KeithWeisshar> the newer debian install from debian sarge asks which nic to use
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: that's probably not so much a matter of newness as the fact that we run at a higher debconf priority to reduce the number of questions.
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: try booting in expert mode, see what you get
<KeithWeisshar> the installer that comes with ubuntu just gives a red screen with a back or continue button
<Kamion> yes, very likely a bug I didn't catch, sorry
<Kamion> try expert mode
<KeithWeisshar> also in the partitioning option, the only option is to erase entire disk or manually edit partition, the new sarge installer gives the option to automatically partition free space
<KitoQ> I upgraded to Hoary and after a reboot it says: http://www.pain-calls-attention.com/ext/xorg-error.gif   Error activating XKB-Configuration
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: I've already put that option back in Hoary
<KeithWeisshar> is there an iso for hoary
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: there was some ... debate between me and my boss about what the partitioner options should look like in warty :)
<Kamion> yes, but I don't recommend it just yet
<Treenaks> KitoQ: it lists 2 commands to run.. could you run those and paste the output to www.pastebin.com?
<KitoQ> Treenaks ok
<KitoQ> Treenaks: here u got it: http://www.pastebin.com/123369
<KeithWeisshar> which sarge installer is the ubuntu installer based on
<Treenaks> KitoQ: hm, it shouldn't be trying to override the config, and still it complains..
<Treenaks> KitoQ: try selecting your keyboard in the gnome keyboard selector again
<KitoQ> I tried it
<ironwolf> Kamion: does hoary have in install-cd then that's ready for testing?
<KitoQ> Treenaks: I tried it, but the error comes again and again
<Treenaks> KitoQ: weird
<KitoQ> yes
<Treenaks> I'd poke daniels :)
<Treenaks> he's teh xorg master dude
<KitoQ> :D
<daniels> thewhatnow?
<Treenaks> daniels: xorg master dude.
<daniels> cool
<Treenaks> daniels: KitoQ kas keyboard problems with xorg: http://www.pastebin.com/123369
<daniels> KitoQ: could you please run dpkg -l xlibs xserver-xorg, and paste the two lines starting with 'ii' in here?
<KitoQ> eh Thx Treenaks
<daniels> Treenaks: yah, just checked that out, thanks dude
<xf_> daniels: geez, you're up late too
<KitoQ> daniels: ok
<daniels> xf_: 4:43pm?
<xf_> 3:13am here
<xf_> oh, you're not in melbourne?
<Treenaks> 17:43 here :)
<jordi> xf_: heh
<KitoQ> daniels: http://www.pastebin.com/123372
<daniels> xf_: nah, London
<xf_> ah, why there?
<daniels> xf_: *shrug*, just random Ubuntu hacking
<Nivlem> Someone tell me other than multiverse, universe, restricted,main what other repositories for Warty?
<xf_> cool :)
<daniels> KitoQ: bizzare!  could you please dump your /var/log/Xorg.0.log there, also?
<KitoQ> daniels: I'll do so
<daniels> KitoQ: rad
<daniels> xf_: aye :) how're you?
<KitoQ> daniels: have fun: http://www.pastebin.com/123373
* Treenaks almost can't wait for next week :)
<stvn> Treenaks: que?
<deFrysk> sinterklaas ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<Treenaks> deFrysk: well, the other spain thing ;)
<stvn> hehe
<deFrysk> :D
<stvn> ah that's next week already?
<Treenaks> my plane leaves on saturday 4 december
<stvn> Treenaks: one day later and it might have been filled with naughty boys ;)
<daniels> KitoQ: w ... e ... i ... r ... d ...
<KitoQ> daniels: u got it
<daniels> KitoQ: what happens if you run the GNOME keyboard tool, and just change something and change it back?
<daniels> KitoQ: so you've got all the same settings, but then hit apply and then log out and back in again
<Treenaks> it has nothing to do with:
<KitoQ> same error occures many times
<Treenaks> (**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
<Treenaks> (**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
<Treenaks> ?
<stvn> in glxinfo does: "direct rendering: No" mean that there's no hardware accelaration?
<KitoQ> daniels: same error occures many times
<daniels> KitoQ: hmm
<pisuke> stvn, yep
<stvn> pisuke: ta
<daniels> Treenaks: nope, XKB is really verbose these days, so if there was a problem, you'd get a few lines about being unable to load the compiled keymap
<daniels> stvn: yes
<pisuke> should be yes for DRI working
<KitoQ> I thinks its getting a reinstall thing :)
* stvn wonders if his radeon9200se card happens to be a newer faster and not supported one
<daniels> KitoQ: that's bizzare
<daniels> stvn: heh
<daniels> stvn: if you want to file a bug on xserver-xorg at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com and assign it to daniel.stone@canonical.com, attaching /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, I'll take a look at it
<stvn> daniels: I did, but filed it under xorg instead of xserver-xorg
<KitoQ> daniels: I attract bizzare things
<stvn> looks like dri is disabled
<stvn> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
<daniels> stvn: sure
<daniels> stvn: oh, right
<daniels> stvn: rmmod fglrx && modprobe radeon
<stvn> daniels: good point, moment
<stvn> daniels: that did it :D
<aim1159> hi all
<aim1159> are there any russians here?
<daniels> stvn: rockin'
<laurens> aim1159: i'm not russian but i speak some russian
<stvn> daniels: closed the bug (4113)
<daniels> rad
<daniels> thanks
<aim1159> laurens: I whant to talk with somebody about russian support in ubuntu
<aim1159> it's ugly!
<aim1159> for some reason the locale set default to iso-8859-5
<aim1159> but the default russian in all unixes is koi8-r
<aim1159> then... X-Chat does not have support of koi8-r
<aim1159> only window$-1251
<laurens> haven't checked it out yet
<housetier> would utf-8 work?
<housetier>  <- supposed to be Russion, I don't know
<housetier> looks cyrillic to me though :)
<Gwildor> all greek to me
<darkersatanic> housetier: Looks good from here.
<darkersatanic> T, R, Ya, M
<housetier> http://screenshots.mine.nu/
<aim1159> housetier: utf-8 of cause works
<housetier> this is how it looks here
<aim1159> housetier: i can't see utf-8 since i'm on the koi8-r terminal
<aim1159> and don't have a utf-8 locales at all
<housetier> you can generate it :)
<Gwildor> i like your desktop
<LifesizeKenDoll> housetier: you do realize that Russian uses the Cyrillic alphabet, right?
<rapha> aim1159: If I right remember, Ubuntu wanted to fully switch to UTF-8 beginning with Hoary
<aim1159> what I whant to figure out is the ubuntu positioning as a distio for novice and it would be better to have default locale koi8-r for russians
<housetier> LifesizeKenDoll I am sure it does
<LifesizeKenDoll> housetier: alright
<aim1159> rapha: whell... at least it should have both utf-8 and koi8-r locales for russian language selected since MANY russians use koi8-r on unixes
<rapha> housetier: could you write some cyrillic again?
<rapha> aim1159: "many russians use" doesn't sound as if _those_ russians are novice computer users.
<housetier> rapha  is about all I can write because I have an auto-replace for it
<rapha> Ah cool
<rapha> This time I could see it.
<housetier> I was told it means "hi"
<ivar> q: has anyone got multiple monitors enabled on a laptop ?
<aim1159> rapha: whell... all russians use koi8-r at IRC. or win-1251.
<rapha> trjam...
<rapha> never heard that.
<rapha> Priviat
<rapha> Or Dobra Dan
<aim1159> rapha: ir's just a default.
<rapha> But "trjam"
<sleon> hi
<sleon> daniels, when are you planning to integrate unichrome driver into Xorg?
<sleon> daniels, is there anything done in this direktion?
<rapha> aim1159: So why would UTF-8 not work as a default? housetier and I have set our charsets to UTF-8 and we can exchange cyrillic characters just fine.
<daniels> sleon: sometime that's after today and before a month from now
<sleon> daniels, are there anyone working on this issue?
<daniels> sleon: i've just finished a major hack and slash through both the ati and nvidia drivers, but have kernel work to finish off beforehand
<daniels> sleon: just me, but it will get done soon enough
<sleon> daniels, can i help?
<sleon> daniels, i have some linux experience
<sleon> daniels, if i will do it it will be mostly quick and evryone will benefit from it :)
<aim1159> rapha: I know this. but all documentation for unixes in russian is point to use koi8-r. and the novice read those docs. at least the must be a faq notice for russians to make 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' after install to add koi8-r support
* eruin upgrades hoary-gnome and prays
<aim1159> the second question -- where did koi8-r gone in X-Chat?
<deFrysk> eruin, it work fine ;)
<daniels> sleon: you can have a shot if you want, try downloading our xorg source package, but it's rather hairy and unfriendly, I'm afraid
<aim1159> I'm sure it has this in default package
<sleon> daniels, i have 4 years linux behind me
<eruin> deFrysk: I just heard someone had trouble starting it after todays update
<eruin> here's hoping ;)
<housetier> [18:12:15] Charset changed to: koi8-r
<rapha> aim1159: I just checked and I do have KOI8-R in xchat.
<housetier> its there
<sleon> daniels, tryed a lots of things, integrated it once already
<deFrysk> eruin, ooh
<sleon> daniels, but how to get your patched xorg?
<daniels> sleon: well, if you can throw me debian/patches/000_stolen_from_unichrome_via_driver.diff, I'll happily integrate it
<daniels> sleon: apt-get source xorg
<eruin> deFrysk: probably a bad move when I *need* it to work to finish off my semester paper :)
<sleon> daniels, the other problem is : we need also kernel patch for via_drm
<daniels> sleon: fun
<sleon> daniels, who is responsible for that?
<sleon> fun hello
<sleon> :)
<rjek> Is hoary safe to upgrade to at the moment?
<aim1159> rapha: do you have koi8-r locale set up?
<eruin> rjek: define "safe" :P - probably.
<aim1159> btw, how can I add/suggest a FAQ entry?
* eruin restarts
<rjek> ie, will I still be able to a) boot, b) log in, c) web browse and ssh out. :)
<Nivlem> I am trying to ./configure for gnomebaker...it can't find aclocal-1.4, synaptic isn't finding it...what other repositories might it be hiding in?
<eruin> rjek: well I'm on hoary and can do all those things
<Rene_S> Probably safer than running Mepis with the xorg package from Hoary slammed into it
<aim1159> and a package: console-cyrillic?
<rjek> eruin: Did you update today?
<sleon> daniels, who is the maintainer of ubuntu kernel?
<eruin> rjek: last updates just installed
<eruin> I'll be back :)
<deFrysk> hoary runs nicely on my box :)
<rjek> Heh :)
<rapha> aim1159: No, I'm on en_US on this machine and on de_DE on my laptop.
<Kamion> ironwolf: the "Array CD" series is announced regularly on mailing lists
<rapha> But I see no problem with switching to KOI8-R.
* aim1159 don't understand why do sarge have great support of russian, including console-cyrillic package, myspell-ru and other pretty, and ubuntu does not have a "russian" subset of packages....
<rapha> Make that ru_RU
<ironwolf> Kamion: thanks.
<daniels> sleon: there's no maintainre for hoary at current, we just fix it as necessary
<Kamion> aim1159: we don't have that for any language yet
<Kamion> aim1159: oh, sorry, you said "sarge"
<sleon> daniels, a ok
<deFrysk> wb eruin
<rapha> aim1159: there's even a russian localization package for OpenOffice in Synaptic.
<deFrysk> or is it e-ruined  now ?
<sleon> daniels, is there any general info for package builders?
<eruin> ty ;)
<Treenaks> are "hack-sessions" planned in Mataro? I think we could get quite a bit of work done in areas like that..
<eruin> last upgrades working just fine
<rapha> And ls /usr/share/locales tells me there's a ru_RU locale.
<eruin> hehe
<Kamion> aim1159: sarge has "russian" and "russian-desktop" tasks, so I don't know what you mean
<Kamion> Treenaks: I expect rather a lot of the time will be spent hacking
<eruin> can't wait for gnome-screenshot to arrive again :P
<Treenaks> Kamion: ok, just to be sure :)
<eruin> that error message while playing games in cedega is a tad annoying :)
<keknehv> How do I list mounted filesystems?
<eruin> "mount" ?
<rjek> "mount"
<rjek> snap!
<Treenaks> keknehv: type 'mount'
<keknehv> DOH
<deFrysk> mount ?
<keknehv> lol... I think i'll go and cry in a corner now...
<eruin> hehe
<PotajiTo> wenas
<aim1159> Kamion: so I just whant some progs from russian and russian-desctop tasks to be added to upcoming release of ubuntu
<aim1159> at least vocabulary for ispell/aspell and console-cyrillic
<Kamion> aim1159: that's something we're planning to brush up in general for hoary
<Kamion> aim1159: it's not just Russian
<keknehv> if a device (/dev/hdd1) shows up, does that mean it can be mounted?
<deFrysk> it means it IS mounted ?
<keknehv> basically, I'm trying to back up some OLD (400 MB, 1.2GB) fat hard drives
<eruin> it means it's already mounted, yeah
<eruin> mount -t vfat /dev/hdxx /media/oldfatdrivex :)
<keknehv> I've already done the first one, but when I try to mount the second one (/dev/hdd1) I get an error message
<keknehv> That's what I was doing
<eruin> and the error message is?
<keknehv> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdd1 /mnt/ancient2
<keknehv> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<keknehv>        or too many mounted file systems
<keknehv> sortof annoying
<ravenqr> i just installed ubuntu...but never had a chance to setup a passwd for root? how can I do this?
<eruin> hmm, try fat instead of vfat
<Treenaks> does /dev/hdd1 exist, does /mnt/ancient2 exist, is /dev/hdd1 vfat?
<keknehv> use sudo
<daniels> sleon: not really, sorry
<keknehv> sudo passwd root
<keknehv> And when it asks for password, enter your own
<eruin> ravenqr: do you really need to?
<keknehv> BTW, how do I enable root Gnome logins?
<ravenqr> cool thx bro
<Treenaks> ravenqr: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo for the reasons that Ubuntu has for not allowing root access by default
<stvn> daniels: any pointers on tv-out with your radeon_drv module?
<sleon> daniels, :)
<Treenaks> keknehv: you do NOT want root X logins
<keknehv> sure thing
<keknehv> Why not?
<daniels> stvn: 'should hopefully work'
<keknehv> I can get root console...
<stvn> daniels: lol
<kensai> what is negaverse? I've heard of universe and multiverse but not negaverse
<keknehv> Why not X?
<stvn> daniels: I meant, how to enable it ;)
<sleon> daniels, ok, what is the command to build a xorg package?
<keknehv> NEGAverse?
<Treenaks> keknehv: root console is to fix a broken system
<Treenaks> keknehv: or to update or something
<sleon> daniels, ok
<keknehv> And to do other stuff
<deFrysk> also vegaverse for veggies
<Treenaks> keknehv: there's no such benefit in running an X root sessino
<Eon|> Anyone knows how can i disable agpgart module? I want to use NVAGP.
<kensai> deFrysk, that one I have already ;)
<keknehv> But what if I want to?
<cenerentola> xmms or ... what's your choice?
<Treenaks> Eon|: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<keknehv> There's no benefit to a lot of crap in apt-get... but you can get it anyways
<Treenaks> keknehv: you should not want to unless you know how to do it on your own :)
<Treenaks> keknehv: see it as a fail-safe :)
<stvn> keknehv: it's a security hazard to run X as root, besides you can alwyas run specific programs as root if needed
<keknehv> ok... I guess I'll have to look into it then...
<eruin> keknehv: gdmsetup
<eruin> allow root to login
<eruin> if you really, really must
<Treenaks> eruin: don't spoil the learning experience here
<keknehv> lol
<keknehv> Already ruined
<keknehv> :d
<keknehv> :D
<deFrysk> running x as root is Not done (exept in lindows/linspire :s)
<daniels> stvn: it's not working right now?
<daniels> sleon: debuild -us -uc
<Treenaks> keknehv: Anyway, you probably want to run single programs as root, use gksudo for that :)
<keknehv> ok
<keknehv> Is there any (linu||uni)x specific networking protocol?
<sleon> daniels, i found a readme in debian directory
<keknehv> I know that linux can do samba, and mac networks, and OS/2 networks...
<eruin> bah, I remember when my only contact with "root" was on a shell I had for moo... seemed so mysterious and all-powerful back then
<TheCan> hi. i've chosen "english" in the installer but i want also the german locales available. is there any package i need to install or do i have to regenerate the locales or something?
<stvn> daniels: I've got a tv connected to tv-out but it doesn't do anything, I assumed I had to set something in linux first, but i'll search for signal on the TV now
<PotajiTo> hi
<eruin> like a computer god
<Treenaks> keknehv: aren't OS/2 networks the same as samba? :)
<keknehv> But does it have its own networking protocols (other than ssh, etc)
<keknehv> no
<keknehv> OS/2 uses IPX
<Treenaks> stvn: uh... signal should be on your TV's SCART IN
<keknehv> doesn't it?
<Treenaks> stvn: aka the "VCR" channel
<Treenaks> stvn: unless you have some scary RF thing there
<PotajiTo> i have an nvidia card, with it's drivers installed, now i want to switch to an ati... how can i do that?i mena the drivers... xorg.. and that things
<daniels> sleon: cool
<Gwildor> dont do it
<keknehv> don't. ati has very little linux support
<daniels> PotajiTo: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" or "nvidia" to "ati"
<Treenaks> PotajiTo: you can't run nvidia drivers on an ati card, but it shuold be as easy as just following the HOWTO on the site again
<PotajiTo> thanks
<daniels> stop trollig, dudes
<PotajiTo> then i will have to install the ati propietary drivers
<keknehv> trollig?
<PotajiTo> are they via apt?
<Gwildor> sorry, want trying to troll
<Eon|> Treenaks: they dont mention anything about agpgart there?
<Gwildor> use ati myself
<stvn> Treenaks: hm maybe I did the wrong thing (TM) then, I discovered a yellow female plug on the TV and a tv-out2idemplug in the videocard box and decided to connect those two
<Treenaks> PotajiTo: just follow http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto  again
<cenerentola> now.. that the cream is gathered: what's your audio player?
<cenerentola> dont say sth like alpine, kenwood...
<eruin> muine / rhythmbox 0.9
<eruin> the latter for burning
<cenerentola> ok thank you.
<ivar> q: is there an easy way to get ubuntu to start in text mode (ie: not use xlogin by default) ?
<cenerentola> what's next? its a poll
<melazyboy> ivar, stop gdm from starting..
<eruin> can't you just add a "3" to the grub line or something?
<ivar> melazyboy, cool thanks.. i didn't know the name of the app..
<deFrysk> killall gdm
<aim1159> aim1159_: 
<aim1159_> aim1159_:   :((((
<melazyboy> now thats annoying..
<deFrysk> nederlands spreken mensen
<melazyboy> I need to take tempfs out of my kernel tree anyone know where it resides?
<housetier> aim1159 what does   mean?
<aim1159> housetier: i was testing russian. sorry. I didnt mention to type /msg before the string
<housetier> well what does it mean? :)
<martinp> I've got a question about apt-package management. Since recently I get the message "Depends: libexpat1 but 1.95.6-8 is to be installed" when trying to upgrade packets.
<sleon> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<melazyboy> w00t got alsa working!
<sleon> how to fix that?
<sleon> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:        LANGUAGE = (unset),        LC_ALL = (unset),       LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"
<melazyboy> ~
<melazyboy> ;
<melazyboy> ;;k;
<melazyboy> k
<}cAs{hawk16> yo
<melazyboy> fuckdroppedkeyboardandbrokespacebar
<daniels> heh
<grelli> hehe
<housetier> martinp what did you do before "recently"?
<}cAs{hawk16> ubuntu owns
<}cAs{hawk16> only good thing about thanksgiving is the food
<}cAs{hawk16> it sucks knowing i have to go to my aunts and sit there in front of a bunch of annoying kids
<}cAs{hawk16> and my laptop is broken
<}cAs{hawk16> (fried hardrive)
<}cAs{hawk16> so i cant do nothing
<}cAs{hawk16> just sit there and wait for food
<}cAs{hawk16> i hate this holiday
<grelli> }cAs{hawk16 set them on fire
<grelli> they're less anoying that way
<}cAs{hawk16> lmao
<hawk16> ok
<hawk16> whats the name of that bitorrent client, not bitornado but it uses your browser
<PotajiTo> .. grelli believe me they aren't
<martinp> housetier: i was unsatisfied with the number of packets available
<eruin> anyone know how to create a textfile containing md5sums of files in a directory? (recursive)
<martinp> so I borked my apt lists I think
<martinp> I'm feeling completely guilty.
<hawk16> ever format then 10 days later u forgot to back something up and you feel like an asshole?
<housetier> martinp I was assuming as much, now paste it to a pastebin, sial.org/pbot for example, so we can investigate and fix it
<Rene_S> Yeah i do that all the time
<Gwildor> every time
<martinp> Uh, do what? I'm completely new to Ubuntu/Debian ...
<housetier> martinp well you changed your sources.list didtn you?
<Gwildor> www.patebin.com
<Gwildor> paste your sourcelist there, paste the url it gives you here
<martinp> yes, though I changed it back
<housetier> martinp did you apt-get update too?
<martinp> I included some debian stuff as I hoped I'd find things like java or eclipse
<martinp> yes I did
<hawk16> whats a good bitorrent client besides bitornado?
<kapputu> I'm surprised that there is no firefox room here
<kent> hawk16, azareus
<kapputu> need help with firefox ppl
<deFrysk> patAzureus rules
<martinp> I think I might have installed some debian packages where I should better not ...
<deFrysk> -pat
<kapputu> How do I get things on the bookmark toolbar ?
<housetier> kapputu there is a specail bookmarks folder for that
<deFrysk> kapputu, add bookmart --> tooolaaar
<deFrysk> mark
<deFrysk> b
<deFrysk> geez
<deFrysk> stupid fingers
<ljlane> or just drag and drop to the bookmarks toolbar
<kent> kapputu, you move them there?  Firefox 1.0 lets you do that when you add bookmarks, i think the firefox in Ubuntu only lets you do that in "manage bookmarks" on the menu
<stvn> Treenaks: heb jij eigenlijk tv-out werkend?
<kapputu> yep got it
<housetier> martinp well that complicates things of course. *I*'d know how to fix it, it'll be very difficult for you though
<hawk16> they should put .isos on sourceforge
<kapputu> I think when you add a bookmark, you store it in the bookmarks toolbar folder
<hawk16> .iso's
<kapputu> it does that by default in IE but not in ubuntu
<hawk16> IE is only good on my operatign system :)
<hawk16> it sucks on everything else
<hawk16> like xp etc...
<martinp> mh
<deFrysk> is there a moderator here ?
<eruin> IE has a borked box model. It's not good for anything.
<deFrysk> all those bad words
<housetier> martinp are you up to a private conversation?
<martinp> Is it something like the ubuntu packages depend on the ubuntu-libexpat and I accidentally installed the debian one?
<housetier> it might be a rather lengthy one...
<martinp> yes
<kent> deFrysk, what bad words?
<deFrysk> Xp IE and more....
<hawk16> I have windows server 2003 installed rightg now (im getting second hardrive for linux, dont bash me) and IE has a lot more secruity on it
<deFrysk> there!
<deFrysk> another one
<hawk16> ?
<housetier> I don't care about windows in #ubuntu
<hawk16> yes
<hawk16> i know
<deFrysk> IE = a spywaresucker
<hawk16> is anywhere here using xchat?
<housetier> hawk16 almost all in #xchat are
<cali> hi
<cali> How do I set the domainname in ubuntu?
<Eon|> Anyone knows how can i disable agpgart module? I want to use NVAGP.
<Gwildor> anyone have any luck with a Intel pro 2200bg wireess lan card??
<Gwildor> what WM you use?
<gwak> cali: computer->system configuration->networking [general[
<Gwildor> oops wrong xhat
<FluFlo> Eon|, the nvidia module has an option to choose the AGP
<cali> gwak: thx, I will try this
<kent> Is ubuntu able to burn dvd's on a default installation or do I need to install another package to be able to do that?
<imanewbie__> does anyone here uses pascal and kdeveloper?
<gwak> are may people here running HoaryHedgehog?
<cenerentola> gwildor: your media player choice is?
<eruin> gwak: probably most of us
<Gwildor> idk, rythmbox for music, totem for movies
<gwak> eruin: great -- i will try upgrading tomorrow at work
<eruin> cenerentola: same here
<kent> gwak, im not. (well, i run it in vmware just to se how it comes up.. )
<Gwildor> i run hoary, gwak
<ravenqr> anybody in here installed quake3 w/out a chroot?
<sleon> i run horrory
<PotajiTo> can I manage a ubuntu pc from a windows one? like virtual desktop or something
<Rene_S> I like amarok for music and kaffeine for movies
<Gwildor> KDE?
<sleon> QT
<Rene_S> No, I just make em work in Gnome
<kent> PotajiTo, you can always log in via ssh :)
<cali> gwak: do you know what does the grafical network-config tool, I mean which text file das it change?
<kent> cali /etc/network/*
<cenerentola> thx... does rythmbox play streams?
<Gwildor> idk, dont listemn to them, but ithink it comes with a list already,
<hawk16> having 1gb of ram is the shit
<sleon> cenerentola, yes, but crashes a lot
<Gwildor> cenerentola, that was to you
<sleon> cenerentola, use better streamtuner for that
<sleon> cenerentola, it is very good
<cenerentola> stream tuner... is not a player...
<sleon> it is only for playing shoutcast streams
<cali> kent: I do not find an option for dnsname in /etc/network/*
<kent> cali, dns is in /etc/resolv.conf
<sleon> apt-get install streamtuner
<cenerentola> no... it needs an external player... afaik
<sleon> cenerentola, yes, but it works bettter then rhytmbox
<cenerentola> sleon: i already usite
<cenerentola> sleon : ...use it
<cenerentola> sleon: i need a player actually..
<gwak> kent: also /etc/resolv.conf
<cali> kent: the dnsname for my local box is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<gwak> kent: these settings can be  overridden by dhcp i think
<imanewbie__> does apt-get has an search option?
<imanewbie__> I need to install free pascal
<Kamion> apt-cache search
<gwak> apt-cache search <regex term>
<PotajiTo> hum imanewbie__ apt-cache search package
<cali> for kerberos I have to set a dnsname, where could I do that
<kent> cali, hmm, do you mean the name in /etc/hostname?
<ogra>  /msg NickServ identify ogra ogra
<ogra> argh
<sleon> hrhrhrhr
<cenerentola> hi ogra
<imanewbie__> root@isengard:/home/imanewbie # apt-cache search fpc
<sleon> ogra, now you need to change the password
<imanewbie__> srecord - Manipulate EPROM load files
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> silly me
<ogra> hi all
<cali> kent: no
<ogra> :)
<ogra> hi
<ogra> my name is ogra
<cenerentola> hi.. mine is oliver
<Gwildor> ogra|bot
<gwak> my name is gwak and i am a ...... ;-] 
<sleon> :))
<sleon> ogra, HRHRHR
<sleon> ogra, :DDDDDDDDDDD
<ogra> grrr
<ogra> :)
<sleon> ogra, :p
<imanewbie__> I need kdeveloper to use gpc instead o fpc =/
<Phr0stByte> imanewbie__: try Anjuta
<imanewbie__> Phr0stByte: too buggy
<Phr0stByte> imanewbie__: Works wonderfully for me
<sleon> imanewbie__, eclipse?
<gwak> Phr0stByte: yea i 2nd eclipse
<Phr0stByte> imanewbie__: eclipse is also nice
<imanewbie__> sleon: I got kdevelop running I just need to iscover how to set the compiler path
<sleon> imanewbie__, a ok
<sleon> imanewbie__,  i fought you need to switch :D
<sleon> imanewbie__, then ask not here but by #kdevelop
<Gwildor> anyone have anylike with centrino wireless
<Gwildor> any luck*
<gwak> yea ipw2100 on a ibm X31
<tyrano> yeh
<Gwildor> gwak,what did it take to get it working?
<tyrano> ipw2200 on asus m68Ne
<ogra> Gwildor: lots of ppl .... execpt cenerentola i guess
<Tomcat_> Anybody have any information on SVHS out connectors and Linux?
<Gwildor> 2200bg is the chip in question
<imanewbie__> no one there knows
<tyrano> i just bought the cd in ;O
<RubenV> how does the ipw2200bg behave?
<ogra> cenerentola: or does it work now ?
<tyrano> bought = put :|
<RubenV> is it a good chipset?
<Gwildor> is it eay in ubuntu, or does it take some configuring
<gwak> Gwildor: a  kernel patch for ACPI -- and latest ipw2100 driver -- but it worked out of the box -- just no suspend support
<RubenV> (does it work wel on long range)
<RubenV> i'm thinking of buying one
<RubenV> mini pci
<Gwildor> RubenV, idk a friend ahs it
<tyrano> i would rather have an orinoco gold card with external antenna, but it works just fine
<tyrano> ;O
<Gwildor> gwak, it works out of the box, but with no suspend, and you did the kernal patch, and drivers to get suspend?
<gwak> i find the newer laptops mac/pc with the ant built into the display is far better then any pcmcia card
<RubenV> gwak: true
<tyrano> never
<gwak> Gwildor: yep -- the iwp2100/2200 dev's (intel) are very active
<Gwildor> gwac, kk, a friend of  mine is having a hard time geting to work with FC3, but i think he may switch to ubntu
<KeithWeisshar> how do i manually configure the isa nic in ubuntu
<gwak> Gwildo: i have random x11 corruption once and a while w/ S3 (suspend to ram i think) which i can fix by then suspending to disk
<KeithWeisshar> it's currently not working after installation
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: what kind of card is it ?
<KeithWeisshar> there is no manual configuration of the nic in ubuntu installer as there is in the original debian rc2 installer
<KeithWeisshar> it's a 3c509b isa
<tyrano> suspend to ram is a bitch a as it is :|
<KeithWeisshar> 3com
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: could you try: lsmod |grep 3c509
<gwak> tyrano: yea it sucks when im sitting in a metting w/ people w/ apple/ms laptops and they see my screen corrupted
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: in a terminal....
<KeithWeisshar> i didn't get a prompt to select the nic during install
<TheCan> any way i can get APM apart from compiling my own kernek?
<TheCan> k=l
<gwak> TheCan: in ubuntu no
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: switch to tty2, modprobe the thing you need?
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: you shouldnt....normally its autodetected
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: did you try expert mode, like I suggested?
<KeithWeisshar> only the original sarge installer had a list of nics during install
<TheCan> yes in ubuntu :D
<ogra> TheCan: add a line reading apm
<ogra> TheCan: to /etc/modules
<gwak> TheCan: maybe i do see the apm mod ules
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: in response to your earlier question about what version of the sarge installer ours is based on, it's not possible to give an answer to that; debian-installer is made up of lots of packages, and we merge them gradually and semi-independently
<KeithWeisshar> is there a command in terminal to configure the nic manually
<TheCan> umm but doesnt the kernel have acpi compiled in by default?
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: warty is roughly somewhere around rc1 with some later bits
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: modprobe <whatever-module-you-need>
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: sudo modprobe 3c509
<Kamion> ogra: no sudo
<ogra> Kamion: ??
<Kamion> ogra: *installer*
<ogra> Kamion: ahh, i see....your domain.....i'll keep silent then :)
<Kamion> ogra: oh, unless he's talking about after the install, in which case you're correct
<ogra> Kamion: yep  ;)
<Kamion> I can't tell because I think he's ignoring my questions :(
<KeithWeisshar> the sarge rc2 installer had an option to manually configure the nic card
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: are you reading what I'm saying?
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: this is not sarge....
<KeithWeisshar> after the install
<KeithWeisshar> how do i load 3c509b each time i boot
<Kamion> add it to /etc/modules
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: add the line: 3c509
<KeithWeisshar> should the sound card be configured with alsaconf
<KeithWeisshar> it's an isa onboard sound
<KeithWeisshar> the aptiva is 6 years old
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: it should also work out of the box, but isa is always a prob....
<KeithWeisshar> it has amd k6-2/300 with 128mb
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: do you know the chipset of the soundcard ?
<KeithWeisshar> crystal cs4235
<ravenqr> is there a way that I can use apt-get to fetch all *-dev packages??
<ravenqr> in one command
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu only good for pci devices
<kent> KeithWeisshar, i think he/she mean that its a problem for linux, not just ubuntu.
<ogra> kent: he, thanks....
<KeithWeisshar> why does linux have detection problems with isa devices
<KeithWeisshar> it can't autodetect isa devices
<ogra> kent: but as ubuntu aims to get it all working out of the box, i see it as a bug until it works ;)
<KeithWeisshar> do i need to replace the pc
<beli> hi there...what's special about ubuntu? what's "new" or "different" to other distributions of linux?
<KeithWeisshar> with more pci slots and no isa support
<bob2> ravenqr: you can't do that, they conflict
<bob2> beli: www.ubuntulinux.org
<gwak> TheCan: i think inorder to disable ACPI and enable APM you will need to pass params to grub something like apm=on
<melazyboy> Has the issue with fglrx and xorg been resolved yet?
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: try: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<gwak> TheCan: not sure what the arg is to disable acpi
<ogra> gwak: acpi=off
<gwak> orga: cheers ;-] 
<ogra> TheCan: but you dont need that
<ogra> TheCan: at least i dont need it on any amp box
<ogra> apm
<ogra> TheCan: just adding the module should be enough
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: there's support for isa devices, but it's not well-tested, largely because not many of the developers have any any more
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: it's probably a relatively small change to fix your case though
<Kamion> KeithWeisshar: which is why I asked if you could please file a bug so it ends up on my to-do list
<gwak> Orga: just curious if there is any conflict having APM and ACPI running in the kerenl at the same time ?
<cyberdrek> daniels, I'm now onto ubuntu unstable with Xorg. Would you be able to tell me how to get Xinerama working. I configured xorg.conf the same way I did with XFree86 but no Xinerama. :(
<TheCan> ogra, i think i'll try then a custom kernel maybe..
<Kamion> gwak: you can only use one or the other
<daniels> cyberdrek: i'm not sure, sorry.  never used it myself.
<ogra> gwak: if there is no acpi interface detected, it just deactivates itself
<TheCan> ogra, for disabling acpi it's just ACPI=off
<ogra> TheCan: yep, but lower case
<cyberdrek> daniels, okydoky.. Thank you.
<daniels> cyberdrek: no worries
<TheCan> ok
<TheCan> well i have an acpi interface in my machine
<TheCan> but for example battery status doesnt work with it :/
<ogra> TheCan: sony laptop ?
<TheCan> ogra, ibm
<ogra> TheCan: same here with an ancient sony...but apm works well
<TheCan> ogra, acpi works for me in NetBSD on it...but standby and hibernation also dont work there in acpi
<TheCan> so i think APM is really better for it..
<gwak> TheCan: how old is your IBM ?
<TheCan> gwak, about 4-5 years - a thinkpad T20 (first of the t-series)
<TheCan> i normally i dont use linux, but vpnc makes a lot of trouble in netbsd so i wanted to try it in linux to try to find the problem with it
<gwak> TheCan:have you tried the ibm-acpi module? http://ibm-acpi.sourceforge.net/
<TheCan> is it in universe or something?
<ravenqr> how come i cannot find the cdrdao in apt-get??
<m00se> hi is there some way to fix galeon in hoary?
<gwak> TheCan: apt-cache search ibm-acpi (not in warty)
<bob2> m00se: "fix"?
<bob2> ravenqr: it's in universe
<m00se> bob2, galeon: error while loading shared libraries: libnautilus.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ogra> hmm, ibm-apci is now also available in the recent mm-kernel v2.6.10-rc1-mm1
<ogra> no chance ...
<bob2> m00se: do you have whatever package created that installed?
<ravenqr> bob2: i have universe in my apt-sources
<ravenqr> it's weird
<ravenqr> is it a diff package name?
<bob2> cdrdao - Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs
<m00se> bob2, i think yesterday's upgrade removed libnautilus.so.2
<ogra> ravenqr: sudo apt-get update ?
<m00se> however i see now that simple ln -s libnautilus-private.so.2 libnautilus.so.2 fixes this situation
<bob2> ew, ew, ew
<MikeGTN> libnautilus and libnautilus-private are not the same thing at all
<m00se> MikeGTN, maybe they aren't but nautilus doesn't seem to notice the difference
<bob2> until it randomly crashes
<m00se> bob2, sure :)
<m00se> OTOH i wonder what galeon needs libnautilus for
<TheCan> btw, is there anything one can do against ugly qt-fonts?
<m00se> TheCan, ugly?
<bob2> use beautiful gtk-fonts
<ogra> TheCan: uninstall qt ?
<ogra> :)
<TheCan> ogra, i dont have it installed. i just installed opera-qt-static binary
<TheCan> and it looks ugly
<m00se> TheCan, install qt3-qtconfig and use it to change default qt font
<TheCan> and i remember from a previous installation on a different machine that everything with QT in gnome looked ugly
<TheCan> m00se, thx
<m00se> by default qt uses bitmap fonts, make it use TTFs
<ogra> TheCan: thats normal, but m00se seems to know the solution
<m00se> i had this problem with skype
<TheCan> m00se, ah cool....i'll look into this
<TheCan> ogra, yes :)
<bob2> qt doesn't use fonctconfig yet?
* ogra finds the qt widgets ugly too
<m00se> bob it does
<bob2> so why is it using a bitmap font by default?
<bob2> by default ubuntu doesn't even make bitmap fonts available to fontconfig
<m00se> histerical raisins i guess
<bob2> ?
<bob2> it can't even access bitmap fonts via fontconfig
<m00se> bob2, i had bitmap fonts in qt apps in debian
<m00se> then i changes qtconfig and copied i t to ubuntu
<m00se> so i don't know what fonts qt apps use in ubuntu by default
<bob2> hm, it at least links against fontconfig
<TheCan> m00se, you changed this with qtconfig? i cant find an appropiate option there
<tolstoy> gnome-panel is broken in hoary, right?
<bob2> works for me
<melazyboy> Does anyone have the links to a tutorial to getting fglrx to work with xorg?
<bob2> it may be buggy in some way, but it's not "broken"
<ravenqr> hmm cannot find mplayer in apt-get
<bob2> ravenqr: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tolstoy> btw, after i update a lot, is logging out and back in (if I have gdm running) good enough to "reset" things?
<melazyboy> are the people that get it to work using apt-get to get the drivers or the ati web site (which says the driver isn't even compatable with 2.6 nevermind xorg)
<m00se> TheCan, second tab is fonts
<TheCan> m00se, yes
<m00se> i can select non ugly fonts there
<TheCan> family for example is "helvetica" there
<m00se> i have family bitstream vera sans
<TheCan> but the sample text there looks ok..
<TheCan> really strange
<TheCan> well i'll try using "yours" :)
<m00se> bob2, you're right, i don't have helvetica in qtconfig font selector
<m00se> but i had in debian :)
<PotajiTo> .. tolstoy it happens to me when i updated some things about gtk
<cyberdrek> Does anybody have a Xinerama(2 screens, one big desktop) enabled xorg.conf that works?
<PotajiTo> i needed to update gdm as well
<bob2> cyberdrek: try asking on the list
<cyberdrek> bob2, what list?
<bob2> cyberdrek: the user list in the topic
<cyberdrek> bob2, cool thanks
<TheCan> m00se, still looks ugly :/
<mjr> cyberdrek, you mentioned that you were using the vesa driver; I don't think that works with multihead
<TheCan> helvetica is also missing there now..
<tolstoy> PotajiTo, are you saying my hosed gnome-panel should be okay if I just (shudder) reboot?
<TheCan> maybe i need to install something more
<Matt|> tolstoy, maybe just killall gnome-panel?
<PotajiTo> oh sorry I missunderstand you, i thought that wou had problems to log on gmd
<PotajiTo> *gdm
<tolstoy> Matt|, did that.  gnome-panel seems remarkably able to maintain its broken state. :)  I can't even bring up a properties dlg.  The virtual screens widget works, though.
<Matt|> tolstoy, panel properties?
<Matt|> fine here
<tolstoy> Matt|, right.
<tolstoy> Matt|, okay. Hm.  I just wonder if something didn't get restarted.
<Matt|> tolstoy, have you restarted X?
<tolstoy> Matt|, I logged out (which send me to the graphical login screen), then back.  That was a question for me: does that really restart X?
<gen> hey guys when i do "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" then attempt to load the nvidia drivers says x is still running, eh?
<Matt|> tolstoy, nope
<Matt|> tolstoy, at gdm do a ctrl del
<tolstoy> Matt|, okay, i'll do the gdm stop thing instead.  oh, okay.
<Matt|> ctl al del
<Matt|> *alt
<Matt|> goddam
<Matt|> ctrl alt backspace
<tolstoy> ctrl-alt-bkspc
* Matt| slaps himself
<gen> hellooo
<ogra> Matt|: no autoagression here please
<ogra> :)
<Matt|> *laughs*
<ogra> hehe
<Matt|> hi oggy
<gen> :/
<melazyboy> how woudl one go about extracting an rpm file on debian when you dont have rpm2tgz?
<Matt|> gen, i don't udnerstand the question
<gen> why not?
<Matt|> melazyboy, there is no need surely?
<Kamion> melazyboy: rpm2cpio
<ogra> melazyboy: should be handled by file-roller
<gen> i'm following the instructions on the ubuntu wiki to install nvidia drivers
<melazyboy> Matt|: There is a need, ati drivers.
<gen> but x is supposedly still running, how to get directly to terminal without x session?
<Kamion> or use alien
<Matt|> melazyboy, you cant get a debian version?
<Matt|> gen, stopping gdm should work
<melazyboy> Matt|: Can't apt-get because the packager wrongly listed xfree as a dependency, and it works with xorg just requires a slight bit of tinkering.
<gen> drivers say x is still running matt|
<Matt|> gen, you talk to your drivers?
<gen> stop being a smartass
<Matt|> melazyboy, ok try alien perhaps
<Matt|> gen, just kidding
<Matt|> gen, what happens exactly?
<gen> ok odd, when i try to load gdm "/etc/init.d/gdm start" says fail
<melazyboy> ogra: Fileroller doesn't open rpms
<zenwhen> I wish the ubuntu devs would release a step by step on how they put together the liveCD.
<zenwhen> that would be rockin.
<ogra> melazyboy: no ? oh, i thought i read it in a changelog somewhere.....
<tolstoy> Matt|, a reboot solved the prob.
<gen> so i assume no one knows how to help me?
<Trotski> I believe the Gnoppix dudes made the live CD ... basing it on Morphix ... or some such
<tolstoy> Matt|, i think maybe it's because I had several days worth of updates without restarting X and something got out of whack.
<Matt|> tolstoy, i had the same problem the other day when updating: restarting x did the trick
<tolstoy> Matt|, probably some errant daemon.
<__daniel> hai
<ogra> __daniel: nahmt
<melazyboy> anyone know the cpio syntax to extract all files in an archive?
<crimsun> a rpm archive?
<melazyboy> rpm2cpio file.rpm | cpio -<whatgoeshere>
<__daniel> hai ogra
<melazyboy> crimsun: But yes, if you know a different way i would be more than happy to use it
<cyberdrek> mjr, actually, xorg is set to ati.
<melazyboy> ?
<ogra> melazyboy: just tried it, works fine with file-roller here
<melazyboy> You got an rpm to open with fileroller?
<ogra> melazyboy: yep, no prob
<melazyboy> Im using 2.9.0 and no joy
<melazyboy> When i click the rpm and go open, it takes me to a directory listing of . int he viewer
<ogra> melazyboy: 2.8.2 here on warty
<melazyboy> and in the help files rpm isn't listed
<bob2> what are you doing with rpms?
<ogra> melazyboy: doubleclick the .
<ogra> hehe
<melazyboy> bob2 extracting the ati drivrs
<bob2> erm, aren't they packaged already?
<melazyboy> ogra: Omfg what kind of stupid idea is that.. . is supposed to be a symlink to the current directory
<melazyboy> bob2: Not for Xorg.
<bob2> lordy
<ogra> melazyboy: but not in a package that gets installed with rpm from /
<daniels> people, please test a new linux-restricted-modules (madwifi, nvidia, and fglrx) for i386 and amd64
<Charbax> Hello cannot mount CD on my AMD64 gn95g5
<daniels> i386: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ l-r-m/i386/
<Kamion> melazyboy: IIRC cpio -id is usually OK
<Charbax> it loads CD in beginning fine, I enter language but then doesn't mount CD
<ogra> daniels: great !!
<daniels> amd64: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ l-r-m/amd64/
<daniels> all the drivers in there have been updated
<daniels> these may cause you errors, so it's best if you're familiar with ubuntu, but all the testing I can get is appreciated
<daniels> seems to work alright here with madwifi, but I own no nVidia hardware, and my ATI cards are on the other side of the world, in a machine that's both turned off and unplugged
<cyberdrek> melazyboy, rpm2cpio <filename>.rpm | cpio -i --make-directories
<ogra> daniels: ppc ?
<daniels> ogra: nope, it's just nvidia/ati/madwifi/acx100 binary drivers; nvidia is i386/amd64, the other three are i386-only
<ogra> daniels: ah, ok....
<melazyboy> cyberdrek: got it thanks though
<bob2> heh, my desktop is still on at home
<daniels> ogra: l-r-m is just the binary modules, but if you want to test the open source nvidia/radeon drivers for powerpc, that'd be much apprecaited
<cyberdrek> melazyboy, no prob
<Charbax> Please help.. "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted.. but I loaded fine in the beginning from the cd.. and I tried burning a new CD at 4 speed.. I installed Windows fine with same dvd-burner drive
<Charbax> "Try again to mount the CD-rom? Yes/No"
<melazyboy> daniels: You packaged the ati drivers for xorg?
<ogra> daniels: i wil switch my card on the weekend in my hoary box for you :)
<melazyboy> daniels: I can try it now if you answer yes =D
<daniels> melazyboy: i have an updated (open source) radeon driver for xorg (not fglrx), and i have an updated fglrx for xfree86
<sleon> melazyboy, yes
<daniels> still no binary driver for xorg
<daniels> ogra: cool, thakns :)
<sleon> hmm
<sleon> i am still building the crappy X
<daniels> it takes a long time
<ogra> sleon: building ??
<sleon> daniels, do i need it for modules?
<daniels> our fastest amd64 build daemon would take like 45min for a full build
<daniels> sleon: yes
<daniels> sleon: debuild -us -uc -B can save you some time
<daniels> but it's a very long process
<melazyboy> daniels: shit i got to go, thanksgiving, ill get back to you tonight -- message me on aim melazyboy if you want me to run some tests later, im using ati radeon 9800, i dont know how the open source drivers compete with fglrx =/
<sleon> daniels, not a problem
<daniels> it's a 'hack on other stuff while you wait' progress
<RubenV> daniels: 45 minutes for X?
<RubenV> that's quite long
<daniels> melazyboy: they won't give you 3D for your card
<daniels> RubenV: that's on the dual 2.4GHz AMD64, which is far and away the fastest machine we have
<RubenV> i recall my (32bit) gentoo do it in the same time
<daniels> RubenV: not quite as fast on my 1.2GHz Pentium M laptop ...
<RubenV> and that was a single cpu
<daniels> RubenV: yes, but we do a number of things to our build
<daniels> such as, say, build it twice
<RubenV> aah, bootstrap alike things
<melazyboy> daniels: Ah thats no joy for me, they have fglrx working on xorg now anyway you just need to add one line to your xorg.conf, could package the fglrx with a sed/perl script to do that
<daniels> RubenV: not really, just a normal server and a debug server
<daniels> RubenV: plus lots of checks and moving stuff around and whatnot; it's *significantly* more complicated than the gentoo build process
<RubenV> should investigate deb autobuilding more
<RubenV> sounds pretty interesting
<daniels> melazyboy: interesting -- URL?
<melazyboy> daniels: One sec joing room with other box
<petergreen> bonsoir a tous
<daniels> melazyboy: cool
<petergreen> installation hier soir sur ibm T42 le reve tout ok + maj en 1h
<Charbax> I got sata harddrive, just before I tried to install windows went fine... But both Fedora Core 3 and Ubuntu stop at the beginning of the install.. They both cannot find the CD drive or something, but they both read from it fine as they both ask for language and so on until it starts copying more files to be installed
<Agrajag> isn't there supposed to be something about the topic about english-only in here?
<seb128> petergreen: bien bien :) (et #ubuntu-fr pour le franais)
* Phr0stByte is very happy 'cause he successfully set his title bar icon using SDL_WM_SeyIcon - please hold all applause...
<Phr0stByte> *SetIcon
<daniels> fabbione: if you could test l-r-m (it has two patches from thomas zander), that would be great, thanks
<petergreen> sorry i write english now
<Agrajag> Charbax: The CD drive is juat plain IDE right?
<ogra> Agrajag: a line or two do no harm :)
<cenerentola> hi there... what can cause "/usr/bin/pumount" (Permission denied)?
<seb128> cenerentola: user not in the plugdev group ?
<bob2> cenerentola: is / mounted nosuid?
<Charbax> Agrajag Yes!
<cenerentola> seb128, bob2 many thx
<Charbax> but my harddrive is SATA, I dunno if that bothers the install
<Agrajag> Charbax: where is it connected, primary master?
<petergreen> bttorrent where i  catch the package libwxgtk2.3-python ?
<Agrajag> Have you tried moving it to the other channel?
<Charbax> I think secondary master
<Charbax> because there is no IDA harddrive, only one SATA
<Agrajag> Charbax: well yeah, then it would probably be on primary, is why I asked. I don't know if that would somehow cause problems
<Agrajag> But I would think both FC3 and Ubuntu would recognize SATA drives
<Charbax> Cool idea! I should try another channel.. even though the cables in this SFF pc are kindof fixed, I'll try put the CD-ROM on primary master and see if it helps
<Agrajag> they're both new, and SATA drives have been around long enough
<Charbax> I have shuttle SN95G5
<Agrajag> well, give it a try, good luck
<Charbax> thanks
<NewComer> anyone got giFToxic working?
<NewComer> did configure giftd yet giFToxic starts with no errors but doesn't connect to any of specified networks
<cyberdrek> NewComer, works fine for me.
<ogra> NewComer: roter/firewall ?
<ogra> router
<cyberdrek> NewComer, it's your giftd that needs some help.
<NewComer> ogra, yeah, but had no problems with archlinux
<gen> Why is it that when i reboot with "id:3:initdefault:" in /etc/inittab i still go into X
<cyberdrek> NewComer, what networks are you using?
<crimsun> gen: because Debian doesn't muck with runlevels
<gen> so how would i fix it
<crimsun> gen: 2-5 are identical
<NewComer> fasttrack, gnutella
<gen> oh
<cyberdrek> ogra, it's not that. I know the issues, just finished dealing with them.
<gen> so how would i go about isntalling my nvidia drivers then
<cyberdrek> NewComer, do you use OpenFT as well?
<gen> x can't be running
<crimsun> gen: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<NewComer> cyberdrek, yeah
<ogra> crimsun: will be reverted on next update.....better remove the symlink manually
<NewComer> cyberdrek, sould i remove OpenFT?
<crimsun> ogra: eh? he just wants to stop gdm [and thus kill X]  to install the nvidia drivers
<melazyboy> alright daniels =D
<NewComer> ooh, it connected to OpenFT now
<melazyboy2> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/243287 for the fix to the video problem
<ogra> crimsun: oh, i didnt read this....but you dont need to stop X for that
<cyberdrek> NewComer, all right, the thing is the files with the hosts in them aren't good anymore. In your /home/user/.giFT/network, you have files that contain hosts. They all have to be replaced.
<sirfred> Hello.
<melazyboy2> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-21368.html for the basic install
<sirfred> Is there any x program using libxcomposite?
<NewComer> cyberdrek, i'm now connected to OpenFT
<melazyboy> And with that im leaving good luck
<__daniel> sirfred:  apt-cache rdepends <package>
<melazyboy> message any im network 'melazyboy' ill be on later, ill keep gaim up for now
<sirfred> __daniel: Interesting. Thanks.
<ogra> crimsun: just restarting it with ctrl-alt-backspace from gdm screen afterwards is enough :)
<cyberdrek> NewComer, replace network by Gnutellaor FastTrack. Gnutella was a bitch to find on the net and so was fasttrack for that matter. I could send you those text files.
<crimsun> ogra: the Nvidia installer/Debian method of compiling nvidia.ko checks for the existence of a X lockfile, so that won't work.
<ogra> crimsun: compiling ????
<ogra> crimsun: there is a package
<crimsun> ogra: sure, but gen didn't specify that. I assumed (blindly) that he was compiling.
<NewComer> cyberdrek, can't find the fasttrack gift plugin in the repos
<Charbax> Agrajag changed to primary master for the dvd drive but didn't help.. after I choose languages it says cannot mount CD
<Agrajag> weird
<cyberdrek> NewComer, they should be there. but that's not important. I'll send you the replacements in a minute.
<NewComer> cyberdrek, sorry , i hit abort by mistak
<cyberdrek> NewComer, the tar.gz contains files separated in 2 folders. just copy the files from the gnutella folder to /home/user/.giFT/Gnutella and the files in fasttrack in /home/user/.giFT/FastTrack and you should be set.
<NewComer> cyberdrek, many thanks
<petergreen> help
<petergreen> QUIT
<cyberdrek> NewComer, restart giftd afterwards and you should be set. It takes a little time for the networks to connect the first time but once they set their lists up, it should work fine. :)
<ogra> petergreen: a slash in front helps :)
<sanitario> Hi! Is there a way that I can change what options my automatically mounted drives get? Like, I don't want to mount my usb-drive with utf8 as charset
<ogra> mvo_: ish customer ???
<mvo_> ogra: yep
<mvo_> good? bad?
<ogra> mvo_: hehe....i built the setup cd
<ogra> mvo_: the one for win
<__daniel> ogra: now you can build an addition linux CD :-)
<ogra> mvo_: i work there.....
<mvo_> ogra: ahh, sounds cool. I have to admit that I never used the setup-cd :P
<KeithWeisshar> why do i get command not found when i try to run sudo alsaconf
<KeithWeisshar> i need to configure my isa sound chip
<ogra> __daniel: not anymore....expert settopboxes now, remember
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu loads alsa on bootup
<KeithWeisshar> but there is no alsaconf
<__daniel> ogra: that's what the ":-)" was for :-)
<ogra> mvo_: great ! so you never used windows with ish.....how do you like the cable ?
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu only has alsa-ctl and alsa-mixer
<mvo_> ogra: it works pretty well
<mvo_> I had a bit of trouble with wireless at first but I can hardly blame ish for that :)
<mvo_> how come that you use dsl if you work for ish :P ?
<sirfred> totem-gstreamer seems not to work yet.
<ogra> mvo_: fine...i saw your screenshot on the planet..... really great ui work !
<ogra> mvo_: no cable in the eifel :(
<__daniel> mvo_: no ish in blankenheim yet :-)
<mvo_> ogra: where is blankenheim :) ?
<ogra> sirfred: for what ?
<speel> hey how do you install metacity themes?
<ogra> mvo_: near nuerburgring......behind euskirchen
<sirfred> ogra: For example listening music, the goom visual effects don't show .
<mvo_> ogra: ahh, I know this area
<imi> in what cases do i need an scsi support kernel? an old laptop from around 96 should be okay w/o scsi support, right?
<sirfred> ogra: The music files didn't have a properties dedicated tab.
<imi> scsi is only cdburner (?)
<sirfred> ogra: I have not a video file here, but I think it will be the same.
<ogra> sirfred: rather use rhythmbox for music.....
<sirfred> ogra: I use beep media player, but that's a workaround.
<ogra> sirfred: the "music player" from the menu in meant....
<ogra> s/in/i
<sirfred> I wonder why gpdf is unable to shows a lot of pdf files that xpdf shows fine.
<sirfred> Just a blank page, no error, no nothing.
<ogra> sirfred: its a bug...shall be solved in the next version
<sirfred> ogra: Hoary?
<ogra> sirfred: thats why warty has xpdf as default
<ogra> sirfred: i think so
<NewComer> cyberdrek, doesn't seem to work
<sirfred> ogra: I'm on Hoary, expecting these things to be resolved. :)
<ogra> sirfred: havent tried gpdf yet
<Eon|> How can i get agpgart module not to load at boot. I want to use nvagp.
<ogra> sirfred: yep, me too.....in april
<sirfred> ogra: Well, xpdf is fine but it looks horrible.
<ogra> sirfred: true, but works
<sirfred> ogra: :)
<gen> after installing my nvidia drivers, and coming back into x, i get this when attempting to load glx gears - "Segmentation fault"
<gen> what would cause that
<edmond> Hi, I have a WinTv (Primo FM) card, which has created two video dev nodes (video0/1), but further than that no application is able to read from it. Any ideas of things to try?
<ogra> gen: you didnt use the ubuntu package ?
<Iblun> somebody knows a gnome program that allow me to edit files on ftp directly ?
<gen> ogra, they didn't work correctly
<ogra> gen: on warty ?
<gen> hoary
<sanitario> gah, my usb-drive is behaving really weird.
<ogra> gen: i386 ?
<gen> yes
<gen> i get no errors on boot, and i have changed modules to nvidia instead of "nv"
<ogra> gen: try this repo: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ l-r-m/i386
<edmond> lblun: gftp is good, nautilus ftp support is worth trying, nice when it works
<daniels> ogra: close
<daniels> gen: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ l-r-m/i386/
<daniels> the trailing / is important
<gen> ok
<daniels> gen: beware that it may TOTALLY BREAK
<ogra> ouch....cpoy n paste trap
<daniels> gen: it's testing material
<ogra> copy
<gen> hm
<edmond> Anyone got any experience with tv cards
<ogra> gen: but probably better than doing it yourself....what seems to break either....
<Iblun> edmond: hmm ok but with gftp i open only an temporary file and edit it ...
<gen> i get segmentation fault on like anything actually
<gen> just noticed
<edmond> lblun: Yeah, for quick edits none of it is that great
<gen> nothing loading
<edmond> lblun: I thought gftp attempted that functionality though
<sgarrity> having some trouble with the Ubuntu Live CD on my laptop - anyone interested in helping me out?
<Iblun> edmond: it seems not ...
<gen> firefox and xchat and stuff like thatopens
<ogra> gen: so rather help daniels testing :) your chances are better there i guess
<edmond> lblun: I'm off. I don't think the tv card will ever serve me :(
<Iblun> edmond: i was trying tha nva editor ... but it dont like my php files really ...
<Iblun> ;)
<sgarrity> Live CD on a ThinkPad T30 runs through the boot process, a friendly Ubuntu background/progress bar comes up, the progress bar goes all the way, then the system reboots. Any ideas?
<xukun> I,m was downloading the live cd on one of my remote pc using ssh, but I rebooted my local pc during the download, is there a way to check if its still downloading it, or how far its?
<xukun> I was..
<giannicola> hi i don't know how to install java plugins
<giannicola> JRE
<__daniel> xukun: wget -c file will resume the download
<ogra> giannicola: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<__daniel> xukun: and md5sum bla.iso will tell you the md5sum of the iso
<ogra> giannicola: i'd suggest method 2
<__daniel> xukun: you just have to compare it with the md5sum on the net
<giannicola> but can I do it from synaptic?
<Gwildor> yeah
<ogra> giannicola: with method 1, yes...
<giannicola> so in synaptic which item do i have to install?
<xukun> __daniel: thanks
<__daniel> xukun: anytime
<ogra> giannicola: look for j2re or j2sdk
<sleon> giannicola, have you got the j2re file?
<giannicola> no
<ogra> giannicola: you followed the wiki page ?
<giannicola> neither the j2sdk
<giannicola> yes
<ogra> giannicola: did you hit refresh in synaptic ?
<giannicola> yes
<ogra> giannicola: and added the repository as described before ?
<giannicola> one moment
<giannicola> i've found j2re
<giannicola> now i'm installing
<ogra> :)
<Ircownik> hello
<giannicola> but the terminal window doesn't close!!! i've read the whole license but...
<vancheese>  lo
<stvn> giannicola: tried q?
<giannicola> thx
<giannicola> hey but it doesn' works...
<giannicola> if i go on a web site...nothing appears!
<stvn> giannicola: about:plugins in your browser adress bar
<Ircownik> Can you halp me? When I am instaling or booting live ubuntu I lose my keyboard connection. My keyboard is death. In live version mouse is ok, end all working, but keyboard no :-(. Can you give me some suggestions? (Sorry about my English :-)
<sleon> giannicola, no porn?
<giannicola> no
<giannicola> chat on a site
<stvn> giannicola: see if it says anything about java
<will> giannicola: i think you need to make a link to the firefox dir for libjavaplugin_oji.so
<giannicola> yes i've installed j2re
<ogra> giannicola: type: about:plugins      in the url field
<stvn> will: it shoudl be done automagically
<sleon> maybe he/she needs to restart firefox
<ogra> stvn: did you use the blackdown packages ? is this sure ?
<will> stvn: did not on mine, but then i used blackdown i think
<stvn> ogra: erm, no i don't think i used blackdown
<ogra> stvn: me neither, so nobody knows .....
<stvn> heh
<ogra> :)
<will> okay blackdown puts the plugin into mozilla-firebird which is A BIT OUTDATED!!!
<stvn> ah ok
<ogra> will: lol
<will> that is j2re1.4
<stvn> tsks open source software, bunch of outdated codemonkeys ;)
<ogra> will: 1.4 is outdated too
<will> 1.4.1.99rc1-2 be careful with that version
<netmonk> Hello! I stoped the update with ntp.ubuntulinux.org with "sudo rm /etc/rcS.d/*ntpdate", how can I start it again?
<gen_> eh im still getting segmentation faults after nvidia drivers
<sleon> netmonk, why not sudo rm -rf / to stop it?
<gen_> glxgears give me Segmentation fault after installing nvidia drivers
<__daniel> gen_: strace <your crashing command>
<stvn> netmonk: add the symlink again
<__daniel> sleon: *GRRRRR*
<ogra> sleon: eh
<netmonk> stvn, how do i do that?
<gen_> __daniel: crashing command?
<__daniel> netmonk: DONT!!!
<__daniel> netmonk: /etc/init.d/ntpdate start
<ogra> stvn: never again please
<gen_> :(
<netmonk> __daniel, my clock keeps on being late
<__daniel> gen_: the thing that segfaults
<__daniel> netmonk: maybe a bad cmos battery
<ogra> stvn: oops i meant sleon
<gen_> __daniel, do you want to see what it says?
<stvn> netmonk: ogra ah
<stvn> -netmonk
<stvn> netmonk: sorry my symlink comment was bulls*it
<__daniel> gen_: no... i won't be any help, but it could you and those guys maintaining it an idea of whats happening
<netmonk> ok, stvn, ;)
<stvn> netmonk: I think you need to reinstall ntpdate
<__daniel> sleon: don't suggest such an asshole crap again, you don't know if anyone doesnt type it for real
<netmonk> ok
<stvn> netmonk: btw the clock being late has nothing to do with ntpdate prolly
<sleon> __daniel, ok
<trukulo> hi
<stvn> netmonk: I have a similar problem with this pc i'm installing on, IIRC the solution was to switch of apci or something like that
* iz is away: slaap
<netmonk> stvn, what is ntp.update doing?
<stvn> netmonk: keep the clock at the right time
<__daniel> netmonk: retrieving the exact time over the net and setting it on your box
<netmonk> aha, i though so
<Aigle_> Salut ,y a t il des french
<stvn> netmonk: it synchronises the clock within milisecs with the international correct atomic turbo clock-thingy
<ogra> Aigle_: #ubuntu-fr perhaps
<Aigle_> thanks ogra
<stvn> is there any change a audio-cd-burner program will be installed at default in hoary?
<__daniel> stvn: mrburns really should be included in hoary
<ogra> __daniel: thanks.....but first i have to rewrite it in python :)
<stvn> __daniel: should as in I think it ought to be or as in is going to happen unless
<mjr> stvn, hopefully Rhythmbox will have audio cd burning by then
<stvn> ogra: get currying ;)
<stvn> mjr: ah I saw someone make a reference to RBs audio burning capabilities today
<stvn> couldn't see it in my RB though ;(
<mjr> stvn, in the devel version
<stvn> mjr: ah ok, but that's not yet in hoary?
<mjr> probably not
<mjr> I don't really know
<stvn> k
<mjr> mmh, mrburns looks nice too
<stvn> mrburns uses libburn?
<ogra> mjr: thanks....for some ppl it actually works
<stvn> heh
<ogra> stvn: nope, its a really bad and quick written perl frontend to mp3burn
<stvn> heh
<ogra> stvn: but if it works with your burning device....its an easy audio burning app
<will> its not in hoary yet
<stvn> k
<stvn> will check it out when I need to burn audio
<ogra> will: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<will> stvn have you tried gnomebaker?
<stvn> nope
<ogra> will: does it do audio ?
<stvn> I use k3b lately
<stvn> and nautilus-cd-burner
<will> its very good, but u have to build from source..and i have not got round to it yet
<TheCan> what do i need to do to be able to get this "java-package"?
<stvn> TheCan: there's a page on the wiki explaining how to install java
<TheCan> yes it tells to fetch java-package
<stvn> ah ok
<stvn> TheCan: sudo apt-get install java-package
<TheCan> but i don't find it, do i need to add something to the sources?
<ogra> TheCan: its in uni- or multiverse
<TheCan> ah in multiverse
<TheCan> i'll try this :)
<TheCan> (just got universe)
<TheCan> ah cool :)
<stvn> is it possible in warty to get a splash screen that hides the usual list of programs that start before gdm?
<TheCan> propably if you use this splash with grub?
<rapha> bootsplash
<rapha> stvn: bootsplash.de
<rapha> Or .org
<will> is it safe to use orphaner? does anyone use it regulary?
<rapha> But .de has the newer patches
<rapha> stvn: And the latest version of SWSusp2 for 2.6.9 has the latest version of bootsplash included, this is what I recommend.
<ogra> stvn: it is planned for hoary in another way: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<stvn> ogra: that I know, but it's for the computer i'm installing now and give to my sister next week ;)
<ogra> stvn: so you have to recompile the kernel :)
<stvn> rapha: hm, bootsplash is probably the best option, don't want to mess too much
<will> anyone here remove orphaned packages with no problem?
<rapha> stvn: I'm using bootsplash for my girlfriends computer, too, and she's never complained about "the cute penguin".
<stvn> rapha: heh
<TheCan> rapha, :D
<stvn> the startup messages wouldn't be much of a preoblem if not for the two FATAL ERRORs that appear during booting - they look kinda scary ;)
<rapha> btw, where can you download a reiserfs 4 patch for 2.6.9?
<rapha> stvn: In that case put "console=/dev/null CONSOLE=/dev/null" into GRUBs config file
<stvn> rapha: not sure if 3 minutes of a black screen is more promising ;)
<rapha> THREE MINUTES!??
<stvn> rapha: staring at a black screen makes time seem slower ;)
<rapha> Well, then amend /etc/init.d/rcS so that its first line says "clear > /dev/tty1; echo Please stand by while the system is booting > /dev/tty1"
<stvn> rapha: it probably is under a minute before gdm starts
<rapha> Was just gonna say. 3 minutes is even longer than my 233MHz notebook takes for booting Ubuntu
<pusling> where can I read about main vs universe vs multiverse vs restricted ?
<ogra> pusling: on the wiki
<_axel> hi, im trying to access a really crappy digital cam under ubuntu, gphoto2 detects it and i can take pics etc and manipulate them with gtkam but only if i do it as root... is there any group i must add myself or whatever to be able to access my cam without sudo?
<__daniel> _axel: maybe group video? *shrug*
<_axel> im already in video
<_axel> i think it must be usb-related
<pusling> what device is your cam? /dev/something?
<__daniel> _axel: look at the ownership of the device file
<_axel> hmm, and what would that be
<_axel> i have no usbxxx in /dev
<pusling> unplug camera, plug in camera, tail var/log/syslog
<ogra> _axel: it will be a sdX or sgX
<_axel> ogra: nope, the cam doesnt use usb mass storage thing
<_axel> its older than that
<_axel> usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<_axel> ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: wakeup
<_axel> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 4
<ogra> jupoh ?
<ogra> oops, wrong win
<will> what is the method to set up the bootsplash in ubuntu?
<ogra> will: you have to patch and recompile the kernel....
<_axel> sigh, i hate this permissions foo with my cam... /me bangs head against monitor
<ogra> _axel: look in the device manager..... there normally is a line for the /dev
<_axel> ah yes
<_axel> forgot about this hal thingy
<will> ogra: oh jez is it the description as on www.bootsplash.org?
<ogra> will: i think so...else wait until april..... its on the list for hoary
<will> ogra: yeah saw that, i think i will wait
<_axel> ogra: k, i see DIGITAL CAMERA listed as a device but there is (uknown) in the 'device' field
<ogra> _axel: is there a block.device field in the details ?
<_axel> ogra: nope
<epod> Hey folks, I'm having an audio issue with Ubuntu... if my music is playing, I can't use any other audio source, it just crashes badly.
<pusling> how big is an ubuntu warty mirror with main, restricted, universe, multiverse ?
<epod> like, totem just tells me it can't play... can linux only have one program making sound at once, or somehting?
<ogra> _axel: hmm, so its probably a gtkam thing....
<kent> epod, it sounds like a bug. I have several programs doing audio at once.
<_axel> ogra: nope, its a gphoto2 thing
<epod> kent: Hm, okay.  Just totem, maybe?  Can you try running rythmbox and totem at the same time and let me know if it works for you?
<ogra> _axel: thats what i meant....
<_axel> ogra: it works all fine as root.. simply barfs when trying as non-privileged user
<pusling> does ubuntu uses grub or lilo?
<epod> pusling, grub
<ogra> _axel: i dont know the exact way gphoto2 works..... i always had usb-storage capable deviaces....
<epod> Does anyone know of any open source tools for resizing my NTFS parition so I can dual-boot ubuntu?
<kent> epod, i can try. But rhythmbox is kind of slow on my computer, i have a very large archive of music. But wait a second.
<will> anyone using hoary here?
<epod> kent: Thank you :)
<ogra> epod: what version of ubutnu are you using ?
<ogra> ubuntu
<epod> ogra: warty
<ogra> epod: up to date or RC ?
<mirak> how often is the async cash flushed ?
<epod> ogra, I want to move my PC to being all Linux, but it needs to 'just work' for my GF to be willing to deal with it.
<mirak> by the kernel
<epod> ogra, um, up to date as far as usuing synpatic to get updates
<will> on hoary who uses hoary-updates ?
<ogra> epod: the RC had some issues in this area
<kent> epod, i can play music in both rhythmbox and totem at the same time.
<epod> ogra, is there a new ISO I ought to d/l?
<epod> kent: hm.. weird.  The livecd crashed all over me when I tried.  Is there a newer livecd I can d/l?
<epod> or install ISO, if I can find a program to resize my windows partition
<ogra> epod: the realease cam out on 20th Oct, if you have a older CD there ....
<ogra> came
<kent> epod, dont know about that the livecd, cant you use partition magic to resize the ntfs?  I dont think there is a free program that does ntfs :(
<epod> ogra, I am not sure when I downloaded the ISO I have, I will re-dl it from ubuntulinux.org
<epod> kent: I don't have a copy of that, and finding a store that sold something like that here would be impossible (I live in a small town.  Here, you buy software at Wal-Mart.)
<ogra> epod: probably the best idea to not fiddle around with solving the old RC bugs :)
<_MacGyver_> good evening
<epod> ogra, lol yeah
<_MacGyver_> someone using dri from cvs ? after typing "make-dri-x86" i get following error msg: /bin/sh: compiler: no such file or directory
<siretart> hi folks. I consider to rebuild my kernel according to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto. But I wonder if I will need to rebuild the restricted modules image. Do I need to do this? How would I do that?
<_axel> k
<kent> epod,  *cough* get it from the internet,  i here its possible to download stuff for free  ;)
<epod> kent: Ohhh.  lol
<_axel> i did strace and i found that the permissions error seems to happen when accessing /proc/bus/usb/001/004
<ogra> siretart: if its not described there i woudl guess no
<epod> stupid ipod.  I hate this thing.
* epod kicks his ipod
<AlvaroBF> Hola
<AlvaroBF> hello
<kent> epod, as for being able to run Ubuntu without problems,  for me i've never had a problem (though i never had any with Fedora either). If you can keep away from running unstable things, i dont see any reason to doubt the stability of Ubuntu.
<epod> kent: Hmm, okay.  One other thing, are you running totem-gstreamer, or totem-xine?
<AlvaroBF> hholas
<kent> epod, totem-xine and the w32codecs (from universe).
<epod> kent: Hm, okay.  Then I guess maybe the livecd just has old versions
<kent> epod, I dont know if totem-gstreamer will use those codecs but i know totem-xine does. I never checked it becaus it was so easy to install totem-xine  :)
<epod> I shall hav eto try again.
* epod nods
<epod> so I can have say, xmms playing, and totem, and both making noise, in theory... wonder why it said the device was in use with the livecd.   Blah.
<kent> epod, ubuntu comes with totem-gstreamer in default. I installed totem-xine after the installation.
<epod> yep
<epod> I had ubuntu on my laptop for a while, I did the same
<epod> totem was doing odd things, though, audio-wise, but it may have been my system.  If i'd pause a video, unpausing it would cause it to crash, etc.  Bad mojo, lol
<kent> epod,  i might be wrong but i think totem with the gstreamer backend is kind of buggy.
<epod> uhh, one last thing.  When I run partitionmagic, and install ubuntu, will it automatically set up dual-boot for windows?
<ogra> epod: yup
<epod> sweet
<siretart> huh? no kernel-tree-2.6.8.1 in warty? or are my sources.list wrong?
<epod> can anyone tell me if xscrabble is in synaptic?
<ogra> siretart: you look for linux-source-2.6.8.1
<eim> Hello folks, I was just wondering if the package "linuxlogo" available in Universe may ship also an "Ubuntu-Logo" for the CLI?
<siretart> ogra: ok, then https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto  is wrong :)
<ogra> epod: i see scrabble
<ogra> epod: but no xscrabble
<epod> ogra: yeah, scrabble is the commandline one.. I will have to compile it from source, unless I can get the windows gamehouse scrabble to work in wine..
<ogra> siretart: i didnt try it....
<ogra> siretart: but there was a 2.9 kernel image announced on the mailing list with suspend enabled
<imi> hi
<siretart> ogra: I think I also read about that, but I lost the email :/
<imi> how do i copy an install cd? do i have to create the image first?
<cyberdrek> imi, just do a cd copy.
<imi> i'll try
* stvn marvles at ubuntu .nl install for putting a nl keymap in X
<cyberdrek> imi, I mean your cd burning program should be able to do cd copies.
<imi> the problem is that i'm trying a laptop install. and the laptop doesnt like 900mb cds so i wanna copy the whole thing to a 700mb one
<epod> I wish ubuntu did en-ca
<epod> I get annoyed at having en-us .. grr
<Matt|> hoary: anyone got totem working?
<stvn> Matt|: you mean in haory=
<stvn> -window 2
<stvn> -window shrink 6
<Matt|> sorry don't understand that
<stvn> ew I hate this keymap
<Matt|> totem is crashing in hoary on my system
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:~ $ totem
<Matt|> (totem:8972): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<Matt|> (totem:8972): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<Matt|> ** (totem:8972): WARNING **: Couldn't find themed icon for "panel-screenshot"
<Matt|> (gnome_segv:8984): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<Matt|> (gnome_segv:8984): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<cyberdrek> imi: how did you manage to get a 900 mb CD? that's kind of weird. I wasn't aware that there were 900Mb CDs.
<imi> 800mb 90min... sorry cyberdrek
<stvn> Matt|: totem/gstreamer or totem/xine=
<Matt|> ?
<Matt|> the former i suppose
<Matt|> just totem
<stvn> Matt|: ah ok, I have totem-kine and no problems there
<stvn> totem-xine
<cyberdrek> imi, Oh ok... :) The thing is, if you try to simply do a cd copy, it will try to copy the cd as is. What you'd need to do is redownload the iso or do a net install, if that's possible.
<Matt|> stvn, ok
<imi> i'm redownloading the iso
<imi> i'm trying to install vector on an old laptop
<cyberdrek> imi, that's the best solution.
<ogra> Matt|: looks like it is relaying on the screenshot app
<ogra> relying
<imi> i'm pleased to see gnomebaker 0.2 btw
<Matt|> ogra, yeah maybe
<cyberdrek> imi, vector linux? if so, pretty nice distro for a laptop. Ran it on mine. When it was working.:)
<thully> Does anybody know what's wrong with flash in Ubuntu hoary?  I can't hear any sound in flash animations currently - while I hear system sounds just fine.
<Matt|> thully, flash in hoary is rather dodgy
* stvn smiles at the b0rked system clock, downlaods are suddenly twice as fast, since time is twice as slow 
<imi> cyberdrek, it's probably the only way to get a 233mhz 64mb ram laptop working :)
<thully> Is there a place to get a better flash deb for hoary?
<Matt|> thully, its not the flash deb i don't think. Although I haven't heard of the sound problem before.
<Matt|> thully, the problem is essentially that they can't debug it because it is closed source
<thully> It worked fine in warty for me
<Matt|> yeah i know
<Matt|> :(
<ogra> hoary....
<cyberdrek> imi, there are other ways. I had a similar laptop but mine was an AMD 200 something, 64mb, 800x600 max. :( but it did the job for me. I ran Vector and QNX(Momentix)
<thully> Also, HSf linmodem drivers (proprietary from LinuxAnt) are currently having trouble w/sound that doesn't occur in regular debian
<Gmail> hehe i got 2 boxes of cds
<Gmail> i thought i changed my order to 100 cds
<Matt|> that's a lot of coasters
<GotD0t> ok somethings seriously wrong... i tried upgrading to hoary, following directions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary to the letter, and when i upgraded i kept getting all these perl locale errors.... and now i cannot even change the locales
<thully> How do you update an existing hoary iso from a week ago to the current version without downloading the whole thing again
<Matt|> GotD0t, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<GotD0t> did that
<Gmail> err the 3 naked people are on the cover
<GotD0t> gives me a locale error Matt|
<d33p> can I move from debian to ubuntu, by just changing the source list of apt and dist-upgrading?
<ogra> GotD0t: thats hoary, there is nothing wrong with the wiki
<__daniel> d33p: what debian flavor?
<GotD0t> ogra: i never said anything wrong with the wiki... i was just pointing out that so you people can help me
<Matt|> GotD0t, hmm
<cardador> thully: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ogra> Gmail: damned, mine are dressed....is it the second season ?
<thully> no - to update the actual CD
<d33p> __daniel, sid
<thully> not the packages on an installed system
<cardador> thully: ahh dont have a clue :) maybe with rsync
<__daniel> d33p: you will have to change /etc/apt/preferences to downgrade some packages, to get a FULL ubuntu system
<ogra> d33p: sid -> hoary could work but is not supported i think.... and hoary has issues....
<thully> I've tried that - it seems like it wants to download the whole thing again, and this ISO is only a week old (dist-upgrade after installing is only 50-60MB)
<__daniel> d33p: and you will encounter one or the other dependency problem, which will work somehow... i did it 2 months ago
<GotD0t> any ideas anybody?
<d33p> __daniel, tell me what I need to change and where is a list of ubuntu repositories?
<Matt|> GotD0t, ask in #ubuntu-devel maybe.
<__daniel> d33p: so if you are experienced with packages and up/downgrades, you'll be fine
<ogra> GotD0t: have you selected a utf-8 locale ?
<Gmail> err
<cyberdrek> GotD0t, try to apt-get remove locales and then apt-get install locales
<eyal> hi, has anybody gotten gnomemeeting to work? everything works, except sound-input. i think it's an alsa-oss-esd problem but i don't know what to do
<Gmail> one box some cds are broken
<GotD0t> ogra: i did... but i cant now
<thully> Has anybody experienced screen corruption in debconf when installing Hoary from a CD snapshot?
<__daniel> d33p: google for /etc/apt/preferences and downgrade... i can't really remember
<d33p> __daniel, sounds risky
<ogra> GotD0t: sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales
<__daniel> d33p: better than a reinstall, isnt it? :-)
<GotD0t> ogra: it tells me that k3b depends on kcontrol but it is not going to be installed
<d33p> __daniel, much better if it does work
<imi> cyberdrek, what's momentix?
<Matt|> nite all
<d33p> c ya all
<GotD0t> ogra: and when i try to install kcontrol it gives me a local error
<GotD0t> locale*
<ogra> GotD0t: but it should install anyway
<ogra> GotD0t: even with a broken locale
<cyberdrek> imi, it's a version of QNX
<imi> cyberdrek, never heard of qnx.
<epod> poop, my internet scrabble game died
<Satz_AFK> hi
<epod> QNX is an embedded RTOS
<cyberdrek> imi, what epod said.
<imi> that's getting complicated :)
<epod> lol
<epod> www.qnx.com afaik
<Satz_AFK> looks right
<cyberdrek> imi, no, it's simply an os for embeded components.
<epod> you can get it for x86
<epod> I've run it before, for all of 20 minutes.. they have a free downloadable version
<pusling> 8.6 gb is the size of an ubuntu mirror
<Satz_AFK> anyone have any info about the testcd function at bootup?
<eyal> anybody gnomemeeting to work? alsa is the problem i think.
<cyberdrek> imi, it's not related to linux so don't bother. I ran it for my job.
<Gmail> is there a howto make the box for the cd anywhere?
<epod> Gmail, eh?
<TheStuff> hi all, i caould not find how to switch between keboard layouts
<imi> cyberdrek, i hope it'll work with a 700mb cd. i'm really eager to install linux on a laptop
<Gmail> my one looks wirod
<cyberdrek> imi, ubuntu fits on a 700mb cd. That's what I used to install on my system.
<eyal> thestuff: computer->desktop preferences->keyboard->layouts
<Gmail> bob2: Kamion: mako: ... any of you know howto
<eyal> or put the 'layout' applet on your panel (rightclick,add-to-panel, search for 'layout')
<eyal> thestuff: sorry, i meant 'keyboard indicator' applet
<icecrash> moin
<epod> argh my LCD has a bad pixel!
* epod cries
<cyberdrek> icecrash, plus
<TheCan> epod, mine had one from the beginning, whats the problem with it?
<yam> my soundcard (sblive) is correctly detected, /proc/asound seems ok, and /dev/dsp is there... but... cannot play sound... player say /dev/dsp does not exist
<epod> TheCan, it's just aggrivating, $400 for a 17-inch LCD monitor, and it has a bad pixel
<yam> any clue?
<epod> yam: ls -al /dev/dsp
<epod> is it there?
<yam> yeah
<TheStuff> eyal, i have the other langauge .. but evry time i want to switch i had to make it default .. is there hotkey for that ?
<TheCan> epod, i paid >600 for my 19" (over a half year ago) and well i can live with it
<TheCan> one badpixel is really normal..
<yam> epod: with correct permissions since I belong to audio group
<epod> TheCan, that's kind of sad.  Apparently 7 have to be bad for me to get to warranty it
<epod> yam, hm.  Can you play audio as root?
<epod> like, if you sudo xmms or whatever?
<yam> havent tried xmms
<yam> because I think is system related... not player dependent
<hanoi_pm> I'm using Debian sarge, I want to know the advantages of unbuntu **over original Debian**
<ogra> hanoi_pm: its a clean neat system that aims to "just work" and focuses on the usability of the desktop
<TheStuff> eyal, my issue has been solved .. pressing both alt keys switchs between ur layouts .. thanx bro
<hanoi_pm> ogra: so ubuntu is not for servers?
<jdub> ubuntu is definitely for servers
<ogra> hanoi_pm: its for servers as well, but there you use it like a debian....
<jdub> we just happen to have a very sexy desktop that tends to get the attention :)
<hanoi_pm> ogra: beside
<hanoi_pm> ogra: beside "just work", what are other advantages
<ogra> hanoi_pm: small footproint
<eyal> thestuff: great
<hanoi_pm> ogra: what does it mean
<ogra> hanoi_pm: you get a ful working desktop system with all necessary apps for productivity use on one CD
<d-b> I love that one cd thing.
<hanoi_pm> ogra: oh great! I see the point now
<vrln_> I like the security policy (root disabled by default for example)
<ogra> hanoi_pm: indeed also a server install is possible.....
<[SPD] RalphNader> root disabled by default?
<vrln_> it uses sudo by default
<[SPD] RalphNader> oh
<[SPD] RalphNader> how does one enable root then?
<vrln_> sudo passwd root
<ogra> hanoi_pm: and a big advantage over debian is the user orientation over the policy.... i.e. there is a officially supported nvidia-driver
<ogra> [SPD] RalphNader: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<[SPD] RalphNader> ahh
<ogra> [SPD] RalphNader: there is no benefit in enabling root if you use the system tools on the desktop
<hanoi_pm> ogra: thank you very much
<d-b> Anyone encountered this issue: My default resolution before upgrading the packages in Synaptic was 1024x768, then after I installed and restarted my computer I'm stuck with 640x480.
<ogra> hanoi_pm: try it out, if you know debian you will love it .... is the last point on my list :)
<epod> d-b: did you edit your xf86config?
<yam> epod: same problem under root
<d-b> epod: no. I just left it as is. And i'm wondering what went wrong.
<yam> epod: either with xmms or any other player
<ogra> yam: do you have system sound ?
<yam> epod: same error -> /dev/dsp does not exist!
<cyberdrek> ogra, that should've been the first one on your list. :P lol..
<epod> yam: weird... hm
<hanoi_pm> ogra: I have been using Debian for servers for ages but still Windows XP for desktop, I think it's time to make a dual boot machine
<yam> ogra: what do you mean
<ogra> hanoi_pm: go on....everybody in here will agree its worth it :)
<cyberdrek> hanoi_pm, in that case, go for ubuntu. :)
<ogra> yam: the event sounds...like the drums if the loginscreen appears
<yam> ogra: no sound at all
<vrln_> hanoi_pm: ubuntu is a very good desktop choice
<hanoi_pm> yeah, I was considering original Debian vs ubuntu, after being here for awhile, I think trying ubuntu will be pleasant
<d-b> Its the best desktop for me.
<ogra> yam: hmm, looks driver related... did you check the volume levels in the mixer app (by right click on the speaker)
<[SPD] RalphNader> so I read the 'root/sudo policy'
<cyberdrek> hanoi_pm, it is. Never had a linux distro as interesting as this one to work with. :)
<[SPD] RalphNader> does ubuntu not ask you for the root password when you execute a sudo command?
<yam> ogra: volume? file is not being played
<yam> an error pops up as soon as I open any media file
<ogra> yam: the control.....
<vrln_> [SPD] RalphNader: it asks you for your user password
<cyberdrek> hanoi_pm, and I've tried a hell of alot of them.
<d-b> hanoi_pm: I look at it this way, Debian is Mozilla Suite, and Ubuntu is Firefox.
<[SPD] RalphNader> oh really
<vrln_> yup
<[SPD] RalphNader> that's interesting
<hanoi_pm> thank you everyone :)
<vrln_> so there's only one password to remember
<hanoi_pm> Debian uses firefox by default, d-b
<[SPD] RalphNader> can any user do sudo then?
<cyberdrek> hanoi_pm, don't sweat it. :)
<yam> 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<ogra> hanoi_pm: come back if you got any probs :)
<vrln_> no, the users have to be in the sudoers group
<[SPD] RalphNader> ahhh
<vrln_> in order to be able to use sudo
<[SPD] RalphNader> that makes a hell of a lot of sense
<vrln_> the user account created during install is of course automatically added to sudoers
<d-b> hanoi_pm: I know. I mean if you were to compare debian with ubuntu. Debian is Mozilla, and Ubuntu is Firefox.
<[SPD] RalphNader> right
<hanoi_pm> d-b: ah, cool
<cyberdrek> d-b, hmmm... never saw it that way but true... :)
<[SPD] RalphNader> so is all the package management done from cmd-line then?
<[SPD] RalphNader> I'm a SuSE user
<vrln_> d-b: interesting comparison :)
<vrln_> [SPD] RalphNader: there is a graphical gui for apt too, called synaptic
<ogra> yam: lsmod | grep snd-emu10k1
<cyberdrek> [SPD] RalphNader, no, use synaptic
<[SPD] RalphNader> so in YaST you're asked for root everytime you click on system mods
<vrln_> it's pretty easy to use and works great
<[SPD] RalphNader> interesting stuff
<cyberdrek> [SPD] RalphNader, no yast in ubuntu. And I sure as hell hope they don't put it anywhere.
<vrln_> although I find using the commandline apt-get easier
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol
<[SPD] RalphNader> not a big fan of YaST either
<cyberdrek> vrln_, easier than clicking?
<vrln_> isn't yast being ported to debian btw?
<vrln_> at least there are some mailing list posts about it (alot actually)
<ogra> vrln_: hopefully never
<kensai> anyone here has run looking glass on Ubuntu Hoary?
<yam> ogra: it is not a module, its built in
<vrln_> cyberdrek: yeah, well, it's easier to type apt-get install xmms than to start a gui, find the package and click install :)
<TheCan> damn i'm so happy vpnc works with ubuntu!
<ogra> yam: built in ??? how that ? did you compile your own kernel ?
<cyberdrek> vrln_, true, I also prefer the command line but just thought I'd get your opinion on why. :)
<Xenguy> cyberdrek: or even quicker, create 'aliases' like 'agu' and 'agi' ('apt-get update' and 'apt-get install')
<JStrike> jdub : How is the coaster packages coming along?
<[SPD] RalphNader> so, not being familiar with debian or ubuntu
<[SPD] RalphNader> how do I install a package system-wide then?
<[SPD] RalphNader> sudo apt-get?
<cyberdrek> Xenguy, no, that wouldn't be the same.
<ogra> [SPD] RalphNader: yep
<vrln_> sudo apt-get install packagename
<[SPD] RalphNader> sweet
<vrln_> it will get all depedencies automatically
<vrln_> so you won't have to worry about them
<Xenguy> cyberdrek: what wouldn't be the same as what?  :-)
<d-b> Well, We have Synaptic too.
<yam> ogra: yes of course
<[SPD] RalphNader> I don't like worrying about them :)
<cyberdrek> Xenguy, having aliases wouldn't be the same as typing sudo apt-get install packagename
<[SPD] RalphNader> anyone installed ximian desktop on ubuntu?
<[SPD] RalphNader> when I installed it on SuSE, it created over 200 (yes 200) package conflicts
<vrln_> [SPD] RalphNader: and to get all security updates the only thing you need to do is apt-get update (update apt package database) and apt-get upgrade
<ogra> [SPD] RalphNader: much nicer is....you never ever have to reinstall if you got a working system and break it...debian dist upgrades "just work"
<d-b> [SPD] RalphNader: You'll just downgrade it.
<TheCan> damn just installed ubuntu on my 5gig partition, and already 70% full :p
<ogra> never break it
<Xenguy> cyberdrek: well I use it on debian every day - I don't expect it's impossible to do on Ubu ;-)
<[SPD] RalphNader> well, I don't want ximian
<[SPD] RalphNader> just curious
<[SPD] RalphNader> how a novell product
<[SPD] RalphNader> would break a novell distro
<yam> I cannot understand why it says /dev/dsp not found
<d-b> I like the Ximian OOo though.
<ogra> yam: because you did miss snd-pcm-oss
<cyberdrek> Xenguy, I never said it was impossible, I just said that for me, doing that wouldn't be the same as typing it in full.
<vrln_> [SPD] RalphNader: ubuntus customized gnome 2.8 is very slick, there's no reason to get ximian gnome :)
<cyberdrek> well, diner time, talk to you all later. :)
<yam> ogra: miss? where?
#ubuntu 2004-12-07
<[SPD] RalphNader> so I've heard vrln
<ogra> yam: snd- indicates its a alsa module, pcm = /dev/dsp , oss = alsas oss emulation
<Xenguy> cyberdrek: where there's a will, there's a way ;-)
<d-b> ogra: About the dist upgrade... Can I upgrade my Warty to Hoary?
<[SPD] RalphNader> I was kind of afraid when I saw proprietary packages, but then I read the docs on how ubuntu handles 'universe' packages
<ogra> yam: while building your kernel
<[SPD] RalphNader> and how they're made to work with the 6 billion trillion debian packages
<[SPD] RalphNader> which I liked
<ogra> d-b: if you can handle a unstable system yes
<cyberdrek> Xenguy, lol... :)
<vrln_> you'll never have to reinstall, when hoary is out you can just dist-upgrade to it
<ogra> d-b: hoary breaks for time to time.....sometimes more, sometimes less
<d-b> ogra: I'd be glad to submit bug reports.
<ogra> [SPD] RalphNader: also wher grumpy is out.....
<ogra> d-b: but keep in mind it can render your system unusable if it comes to its worst :)
<TheCan> anyone of you using ubuntu together with pkgsrc btw?
<ogra> [SPD] RalphNader: or wher perky penguin is out.....even your grandchildren could still upgrade your current install.....
<d-b> (07:04:31) ogra: [SPD] RalphNader: much nicer is....you never ever have to reinstall if you got a working system and break it...debian dist upgrades "just work"
<d-b> (07:04:47) ogra: never break it
<ogra> d-b: yep.....corrected :)
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol ogra
<yam> ogra: no I didnt... kernel is ok... my /proc/asound system is great
<ogra> d-b: the sid on this box that was replaced by ubuntu was actually the first install on this laptop...no reinstalls....my webserver was installed in '98 it is still the first install...always upgraded
<ogra> yam: but you dont have a /dev/dsp....
<ogra> yam: which is created by snd-pcm-oss on module load by udev
<d-b> Wow.
<ogra> [SPD] RalphNader: the reinstall is a typical suse problem....they didnt solve it to today....you have to reinstall each third release or so
<TheCan> ogra, full ack
<ogra> what is pretty weird for servers some 100km away.....
<yam> ogra: ok.... i forgot I have two devices... also a Tv tuner
<yam> ogra: so I have /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1
<ogra> yam: and they are both there ?
<yam> ogra: yes
<yam> ogra: but /dev/dsp is tv tuner and /dev/dsp is sblive
<ogra> yam: which driver did you take for the tv card ?
<yam> bttv
<ogra> yam: thats for video iirc
<Faustus> hey I'm trying to fill out a bug and I get "must fill out component".  I have set it to unkown, as it says I can.
<ogra> yam: i think snd-bt87x would be right
<yam> ogra: anyway
<yam> where do you specify the audio device ?
<yam> in gnome desktop
<Faustus> had to be capitals
<ogra> yam: its defaulting to esd....which is using /dev/dsp
<zenwhen> man i ate too much turkey
<zenwhen> im out of it
<zenwhen> o;
<ogra> yam: you can run gstreamer-properties
<ogra> yam: but it wont solve the device issue i guess....i think with your kernel is something wrong
<yam> ogra: if I delete dsp and rename /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp1, files start playing, but no soun
<yam> d
<yam> there's something really weird
<[SPD] RalphNader> yam do you have and sb card?
<stvn> is there a desktop virus scanner for ubuntu-warty? ( a bit like norton,macaffee and such)?
<cardador> stvn: clam av
<cardador> stvn: and aegis (gui)
<stvn> cardador: does it have a friendly gtk interface?
<cardador> stvn: aegis does
<stvn> aegis, hm couldn't find it in the ubuntu reps.
<d-b> brb
<cardador> stvn: enable universe and multiverse
<stvn> cardador: I have
<cardador> stvn: strange, i found a lot of files after searching "aegis"
<stvn> cardador: so do i, but not aegis-virus-sanner
<cardador> scanner
<HrdwrBoB> why do you need a virus scanner?
<stvn> nope
<cardador> HrdwrBoB: i had to use on at my work, after a shared folder beeing infected
<cardador> use one
<stvn> HrdwrBoB: better safe than sorry
<HrdwrBoB> linux virus scanner are useful for getting rid of windows viruses
<HrdwrBoB> in my experience
<stvn> HrdwrBoB: don't kid yourself, linux viruss do exist
<stvn> they are rare though
<HrdwrBoB> I'm well aware they exist
<stvn> k :)
<Agrajag> stvn: I've been hit by one windows virus, and zero linux viruses, in the last 5 years
<HrdwrBoB> but running a 'virus scanner' is unlikely to help you
<Agrajag> it's a matter of not being an idiot
<Agrajag> not running a virus scanner
<HrdwrBoB> attack vectors in linux are entirely different
<stvn> HrdwrBoB: hm could be
<axisK> virii :(
<stvn> HrdwrBoB: must say that aegis-virus-scanner doesn't appear to be very pro-active (==annoying) ;)
<Agrajag> a linux desktop without a virus scanner is like an elephant without a ballpoint pen
<HrdwrBoB> stvn: I've been a linux admin for .. about 6 years, in that time I have seen LOTS of compromised linux machines
<stvn> Agrajag: I know many elephants being annoyed by their lack of ballpoints ;)
<HrdwrBoB> none of them had 'viruses'
<stvn> HrdwrBoB: true
<HrdwrBoB> if you keep your system updated, you're fine
<HrdwrBoB> but if you don't update your system
<HrdwrBoB> youy're not going to update your 'virus scanner' either
<stvn> HrdwrBoB: but how about someone elses system? (eg my sisters)
<HrdwrBoB> how about it?
<HrdwrBoB> set it up to auto update the security patches
<stvn> HrdwrBoB: how to lock it down nicely without you being able to update it regurarly (my sister lives my kms away)
<stvn> HrdwrBoB: good point
<Agrajag> have a cron job do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade once a day or so
<HrdwrBoB> by default, ubuntu has 0 listening external points
<HrdwrBoB> put in an job to get security updates
<HrdwrBoB> and forget about it for a while
<stvn> i put firestarter init and only opened ssh, so I'm able to login remotely
<Agrajag> HrdwrBoB: huh
<Agrajag> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:111           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3684/portmap
<Agrajag> wait no
<stvn> lol
<Agrajag> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4352/master
* rjek wouldn't do that at all.
<Agrajag> that's the one
<HrdwrBoB> Agrajag: external :P
<Agrajag> I didn't install a mail server
<HrdwrBoB> Agrajag: that's you.
<rjek> I like to know what it's upgrading, and when.
<HrdwrBoB> and also, that's local
<Agrajag> it's listening
<stvn> rjek: i agree
<HrdwrBoB> EXTERNAL
<rjek> It's as bad as the automatic windows update to do that.
<HrdwrBoB> rjek: yes but you can't have your cake and eat it too
<rjek> You never know when debian-legal might change their mind about what's free. :)
<HrdwrBoB> you can EITHER vet updates
<rjek> HrdwrBoB: If absolutely required, I just have it email what's changed and what's new.
<HrdwrBoB> OR you can have magical auto updates you don't have to worry about
<rjek> ... until they break.
<stvn> rjek: it's ubuntu, your not depending on debian-legal but on sabdf ;)
<rjek> stvn: Well, yes.  But you know what I mean. :)
<HrdwrBoB> stvn: you're not your :)
<rjek> stvn: Have you met Mark?
<stvn> so chocky
<rjek> Chockyholics!
<stvn> rjek: nope, and won't be in spain next week either :(
<stvn> :D
<rjek> stvn: You should come to cambridge on Saturday.
* rjek finishes some tiramisu chocolate.
<stvn> rjek: it won't happen I'm afraid, would love to but...
<rjek> stvn: Did you get bill paying down to an art last year, btw?
* rjek leaks between channels.
<stvn> hehe
* rjek has irn bru!
* stvn fetches another brand cuvee
<eruin> one hundred words left till I'm done with my semester paper!
<rjek> Heh.
<eruin> wonder if I should thank openoffice for not crashing randomly on me in the credits
<stvn> eruin: lol
<ogra> eruin: 250 ppl in the room.... if everyone contributes half a word youre done :)
<eruin> hehe
<eruin> if any of them are experts on immanuel kant, then hit me :P
<ogra> kant....
<eruin> david hume I get, but Kant freaks me out
<ogra> hehe....
<stvn> kant was the last guy with the one system thing, right?
<shingoki> Hi all. Anyone had a problem where installing nvidia-glx makes you unable to log out?
* stvn has had kant, but it's been 4 years ago now
<ogra> shingoki: warty  ?
<eruin> stvn: well, he was the founder of modern aesthetics
<shingoki> ogra: Yup
<eruin> and aesthetics is what I'm studying ;O
<ogra> shingoki: with the ubuntu package i never had probs....
<shingoki> ogra: I might be doing it the wrong way - which packages should I install?
<ogra> shingoki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<stvn> eruin: ah right, don't know much about his easthetic side, only discussed his philosophical side
<eruin> Kant: "Act, as if the Maxim of your action could never become a general law of nature through your will." <- sheesh
<eruin> probably a lousy translation from german, but still
<ogra> eruin: heh, sounds funny in english
<imanewbie_> ogra: how can I install it? Does it need any extra configuration?
<stvn> eruin: tsk, you should read the guy in his native language, so much clearer :p
<wildcode_> please please help, dns keeps failing, I've installed resolvconf, pump and dnsmasq as per dns problem howto in the forums, it appeared to work at first but now dns is failing again
<ogra> imanewbie_: nvidia-glx ?
<eruin> stvn: I can only read/write basic german ;)
<imanewbie_> ogra: nvidia drivers
<shingoki> ogra: Did you use this "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable " ?
<shingoki> ogra: Thats the bit I didn't do, I will try it again ;)
<JStrike> I seem to have come up with a peculiar error in Hoary. My installation is not totally current across the distro, but nautilus is. When I try run nautilus, it cant find the libnautilus.so.2 lib
<ogra> shingoki: yep, do it
<JStrike> Which file needs to be updated?
<stvn> wildcode_: are you sure you have network and it is pointing to the right working dNS server?
<shingoki> ogra: I see there are instructions there for ati too, do they actually work?
<JStrike> Nautilus and libnautilus are up to date
<shingoki> ogra: Great thanks :) I'm setting ubuntu up on one machine for a friend with nvidia, and on my own machine with ati
<ogra> imanewbie_: its in restricted...should be in synaptics repositorys
<egon_spengler> Okay, I have the basic "bleah" ubuntu theme, but what happened to the previous one from the release candidate?
<wildcode_> stvn, yes, the same one the rest of the working (windows) network is pointing to
<JStrike> egon_spengler : Are you talking about the wallpaper?
<shingoki> I can't believe there was so much fuss about the previous splashscreen, I guess fascists didn't like it
<shingoki> (j/k)
<stvn> wildcode_: is it a dhcp network or a manual configured one?
<egon_spengler> Wallpaper, splash, and bootsplash
<eruin> bootsplash in ubuntu?
<egon_spengler> Was a link on the main ubuntu page for a bit but can't find it now
<ogra> shingoki: its forbidden in certain religions to show skin
<wildcode_> stvn, the exact same one that it points to when dns is working in ubuntu, the same one that works for windows machines  when ubuntu fails (sorry I've been wrestling with this for several days
<eruin> the "clothes" religion
<imanewbie_> ogra: wich should I install glx or settings?
<shingoki> eruin: Ah yeah, those guys have trouble going swimming and seeing the doctor ;)
<wildcode_> stvn, dhcp network
<JStrike> egon_spengler : You can get the a new wallpaper from Synaptic with the Ubuntu November wallpaper
<JStrike> Just search for ubuntu in Synaptic
<eruin> shingoki: uh,huh, so impractical!
<ogra> imanewbie_: do it like described in the wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<egon_spengler> already did the ubuntu-calendar apt-get install
<shingoki> Well I'm gonna go see if I break my ubuntu install trying to get ati driver. if it works, I will be SO impressed with ubuntu
<egon_spengler> I mean the one featured in the OSDir writeup/screenies
<shingoki> any distro that can get the ati drivers working with a few commands deserves great respect
<eruin> ubuntu breaking? nonsense ;)
<JStrike> egon_spengler : Not sure.
<cardador> shingoki: just follow the howto and itll work out fine
<ogra> shingoki: tra the wiki for ati :)
<ogra> try
<JStrike> So, anyone have an idea about the libnautilus problem?
<stvn> wildcode_: very weird, if /etc/resolv.conf points to the correct DNS server and the DNS server is a normal DNS server, your IP is valid, it should work ...
<egon_spengler> Big foofarah about it, ubuntu listed the package download link, and now can't find it.
<eruin> anyone else noticed how osdirs recent distro screenshots just look like repetitive galleries of basic gnome functions?
<ogra> JStrike: libnautilus ?
<egon_spengler> I LIKED that theme
<imanewbie_> ogra: thx for the link, is the reported bug serious?
<ogra> imanewbie_: the xmms one ? yes
<JStrike> ogra : Scoll up and see my posts from a couple of minutes ago
<wildcode_> stvn, whats weird, is it'll work for a while (occassionally) but then suddenly as it worked, it'll fail (most times it fails including at boot) ... nothing in logs shed any light on it
<imanewbie_> so I cant use xine right? how can I see vidoes?
<ogra> imanewbie_: xine ?
<eruin> I use xine here
<JStrike> egon_spengler : I was good, but not worth going to all the trouble of finding it
<eruin> to view, divx, quicktime, etc
<imanewbie_> eruin: do you used the drivers?
<eruin> imanewbie_: I grabbed avifile and the w32 codecs
<karlheg> Does the libdecss get installed by default?
<eruin> karlheg: no
<stvn> wildcode_: hm, I'm very much at a loss here, better ask a smarter person ;)
<ogra> imanewbie_: the bug is about xmms... an ancient nostalgic music player....
<imanewbie_> oki thx
<karlheg> So one must still get them from the marillat site?
<eruin> yes
<wildcode_> stvn: the time server sync at boot will sometimes succeed, most times fail cause of the dns issue, when it succeeds dns will only work for a little while (a few mins) before ti fails
<karlheg> Ok.
<ogra> karlheg: as long as nobody changes the law....
<stvn> wildcode_: my guess is that something else is interfering
<eruin> what's wrong with libdecss btw?
<wildcode_> stvn, thats what I am thinking, but with no clues ....
<eruin> it's ruled completely legal here
<ogra> eruin: where is here ??
<eruin> norway.
<ogra> ah
<shingoki> ogra, cardador: Just run through the howto... installing last packages... fingers crossed
<eruin> should be in the clear in the EU too?
<shingoki> I've tried soooo many times to install ATI
* ogra is crossing his fingers
<eruin> since we don't have retarded IP laws like the us
* wildcode_ wishes linux was ables to do more verbose logging
<shingoki> eruin: Thats not true any more
<shingoki> eruin: Look for "EUCD" on google
<eruin> poland trashed the ministry ruling
<diego> x doesn't want to start, "no screens found error" on nforce2 board. fresh install
<JStrike> There must be something I am overlooking. Cant really do all that much without Nautilus
<diego> nvidia geforce4 card
<ogra> JStrike: did you search for nautilus in synaptic ? should show up everything with this name
<cardador> JStrike: try to restart X, or reboot. happened to me today
<cardador> JStrike: after a dist-upgrade
<JStrike> ogra : Yep. Have almost everything installed and upgraded bar the -dev packages and the media packages
<jdub> JStrike: using hoary? killall gnome-vfs-daemon
<imi> how long would a used laptop battery run using windows when it runs for 2 hours in linux without x?
<jdub> JStrike: then killall nautilus
<imi> how long would a used laptop battery run using windows when it runs for 2 hours in linux without x?
<diego> well, anyone have anything for me to try so i can start X?
<ogra> diego: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<eruin> shingoki: nm, I was referring to the patent issue
<shingoki> not sure if ATi setup worked, its changed my refresh rate for some reason, but I still get Mesa as glx driver
<imanewbie_> worked =)
<diego> ogra: ty
<JStrike> jdub : Nope. Didn't work
<eruin> shingoki: as in, you can't patent software in EU like you can in US
<eruin> my bad
<ogra> shingoki: you  have to load the kernel module and log out and in again...to be sure its loaded you could also reboot
<shingoki> eruin: Patent thing is coming here too, the European Commission will push it through, they don't care that it has been democratically and analyticallyrejected
<shingoki> ogra: I'm just trying a reboot now
<eruin> shingoki: ohwell, thank god we're not a EU member
<shingoki> eruin: The reason why decss may be (is?) illegal in the US is the DMCA, since it is a "copyright circumvention device" or some such lame thing, that is what the EUCD does for Europe, except that the EUCD is even worse than the DMCA, especially the way the UK plan to implement it
<shingoki> eruin: Which country?
<ogra> shingoki: followed all four points ?
<eruin> shingoki: norway
<shingoki> ogra: Yup... let me see how it goes after reboot
<ogra> shingoki: k
<shingoki> eruin: You;d better hope your government doesn't decide it wants reasonable trading relations with the US, or probably the EU soon, they will use them to force you into similar laws, as has been done with Australia, not that Australia is exactly a beacon of liberty anyway
<ogra> eruin: seen this ? http://tinyurl.com/6d4wf
<eruin> shingoki: we've had a supreme court ruling that "copyright circumvention" for the purpose of enabling playback/usage on non-standard user devices is perfectly legal
<shingoki> eruin: That will probably last as long as a snowball in hell, but good luck to you guys, I like norway :) I might find myself over there soon if things keep going the way they are ;)
<diego> ogra: hmm, it still doesn't want to start. maybe i should try the nvidia accelerated graphics?
<ogra> diego: hmm, nv should work
<d-b> Is there a modem query utility installed in Warty by default?
<eruin> shingoki: yeah, I know, the european economic something treaty... they try forcing us in lots of cases, but we stil have veto.
<ogra> d-b: you mean wvdial ? its handled by the network tool in your computer menu
<eruin> I'll move to india the day we join the EU :p
<shingoki> eruin: Eventually it will get through. The US companies that are the prime motivators behind all this IP crap don't win unless they force us all into copy-cat laws. If any countries stand up and ignore software patents, they actually reap huge benefits for themselves. This is why it is so strange that EU etc. are adopting these laws - but of course the reason is industry lobbying
<d-b> ogra: It doesn't go well with my modem.
<ogra> d-b: but its the default....what you asked....
<eruin> shingoki: hopefull the EU will evolve into something more US-hostile than it already is
<shingoki> eruin: If norway ignores software patents, you guys can all just use free software and get the benefits of that. When you invent something cool, go and patent it in the US, and you still get protected there, and get to sell in a huge market - its the perfect situation for Norwegians
<eruin> shingoki: hmm, government is switching to linux all over the place
<shingoki> eruin: That is why the US will try anything it can to get you guys to shoot yourselves in the foot, so that US corps are able to "own" an idea across the whole globe
<d-b> ogra: Strange my modem doesn't want to dial.
<shingoki> eruin: I'm not being wacko here, and its not jsut the US who want this, probably some EU countries think they will pick up some of the scraps as well... anywya, I hope you manage to resist it ;)
<ogra> d-b: hmm, a external one ?
<d-b> d-b: yeah. on /dev/ttyS1
<eruin> shingoki: obviously they do, yeah. I don't think anyone here is willing to let that happen in any way, though
<shingoki> ok... so looks like boot has stopped after "starting hotplug system"... I'm guessing this is just before X starts?
<ogra> d-b: sure its S1 ? S0 is the first one normally
<imi> does the power consumption of a laptop depend on whether a graphical interface is running or not?
<eruin> right, back to my paper :)
<__daniel> imi: i think so
<d-b> ogra: S1's my mouse. :-(
<d-b> oops
<d-b> S0
<ogra> d-b: ah
<shingoki> eruin: We aren't either - our only democratic representatives in the EU, the europarl, voted strongly against SW patents, but we will get them anyway. Perhaps a similar thing will happen in norway. You see not many people know or care anything about SW patents, so it is fairly easy for a government to push through, for whatever little kickbacks they get (not necessarily bribes, but there must be some nice presents the US can g
<imi> __daniel, the battery i'm talking about ran 1:45 hours without x. how long would it make it with a gui? what do you think?
<shingoki> imi: If the backlight is switched off, that may make a big difference.
<__daniel> *shrug*
<__daniel> imi: no idea
<imi> maybe an hour?
<imi> i wanna sell the battery of my old laptop and the description is targeted mainly to win98 (cough) users
<mirak> damn unison doesn't work
<imi> (ebay)
<mirak> it creates .#something folders
<ogra> d-b: try pppconfig ..... then "pon provider" to dial and "poff" to hangup
<d-b> okay.
<shingoki> oh god, ati driver has completely killed my install
<shingoki> now it has "lost interrupt" on hda
<__daniel> shingoki: i don't think that's related to ATI
<ogra_dogwalk> shingoki: in /etc/hdparm.conf
<ogra_dogwalk> shingoki: enable /dev/hda and set interrupt_unmask = on
<diego> ogra_dogwalk: no framebuffer fixed it
<shingoki> I think its because I booted in safe mode
<ogra_dogwalk> shingoki: lol
<shingoki> would that affect the ide settings and cause that error?
<shingoki> Ah but you see I booted in safe mode because I couldn't get to login any more :(
<shingoki> It's a nforce2 (hrgrgrhhh!) if that explains anything
<ogra_dogwalk> shingoki: try the hdparm stuff....
<shingoki> ogra_dogwalk: I'm just struggling to edit anything ATM, it takes about 30 seconds to read/write anything on drive
<shingoki> I'm quite impressed it manages at all
<ogra_dogwalk> shingoki: hmmm... but this could solve it.... a bootoption like nolapic could probably help or pci=noacpi etc.....
<__daniel> shingoki: your hard disk is alright?
<shingoki> __daniel: I think so, unless it just suddently decided to go.
<LinuxJones> What file can I edit to stop modules from loading like vesafb and agpgart ?
<ogra_dogwalk> LinuxJones: /etc/hotplug/blacklist i think
<shingoki> ogra_dogwalk: I'll see what happens when I boot this time
<shingoki> ogra_dogwalk: It's still not happy
<LinuxJones> ogra_dogwalk, I tried that already :(
<ogra_dogwalk> shingoki: with the hdparm entry ?
<ogra_dogwalk> shingoki: try the edit option in grub and try different boot options
<shingoki> ogra_dogwalk: I'll try that now, I just set the driver back to ati, to see if I could boot in normal mode
<ogra_dogwalk> shingoki: k
<ogra_dogwalk> brb
<shingoki> ogra_dogwalk: Thanks for help btw ;)
<D0wnXcaST> I'm a real newbi with linux taht want to learn :) . I just installed ubuntu 4.10 on my pc, and i would like to know if there is any good documentations or tutos on how to config my internet, and other stuff like that good for newbies like me ?
<LinuxJones> D0wnXcaST, >> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#gettingstarted
<D0wnXcaST> thanks! ill check this out and try to configure my internet so i can look on web for docs to help me out
<LinuxJones> :)
<Cloudchaser> woohoo! i just hooked up cordless mouse on ubuntu and it worked!
<Charbax> I have corless too.. but cannot install ubuntu yet
<Cloudchaser> its awesome
<Cloudchaser> i installed it yesterday
<stvn> what options are there to mess with apci/apm in grub
<Charbax> for now I'm not impressed with cordless and optical.. that blinking red light is driving me nuts
<stvn> I remember pci=noapci and noapic, but there are more iirc
<__daniel> Charbax: take the mouse out of your face and put it back on the mouse pad :-)
<wasabi__> Where is the LANGUAGE environmental variable established by ubuntu?
<wasabi__> Mine is setting to en_GB, when I choose en_US at installation.
<stvn> Charbax: I hope your mouse has an off button, otherwise you''l be awake the entire night watching that marveloous red light ;)
<__daniel> wasabi__: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Cloudchaser> mine's not optical
<wasabi__> odd. locales debconf is set to en_US
<Faustus> who was I talking to about rss-glx and xscreensaver last night?
<D0wnXcaST> linuxjones, can i have irc with linux ?
<wasabi__> but my language env var is still wrong
<stvn> D0wnXcaST: eh?
<wasabi__> Ahh! /etc/environment
<wasabi__> it lists en_GB
<LinuxJones> D0wnXcaST, >> yes xchat is awesome it's available for windows too I think
<D0wnXcaST> ok
<shingoki> Charbax: Optical mice are great, and if the red light irritates you, there must be some that dont have it, or you can tape over the back, it doens't do aything. cordless stuff is generally awful though
<LinuxJones> D0wnXcaST, >> there must be 1,000 irc clients for Linux :D
<D0wnXcaST> I'm presently on my windows partition, because i didnt configure my internet on ubuntu yet. I'll have to find out how, because my cable modem is usb
* stvn damns himself for forgettign the propper command to fix the faulty system clock, it was something like pci=noapci, but can't remember it :(
<D0wnXcaST> ok ! I'm real new to linux stuff , but i think i'll learn a lot
<Charbax> maybe cordless headset, but this mouse.. even when I take out the batteries it keeps blinking like a bicycle backlight.. I think I'm gonna throw it out the window
<Charbax> and use tabs
<D0wnXcaST> first tghing i would liek , is to config. my internet on linux so i could work and read docs in linux
<__daniel> Charbax: :-))
<LinuxJones> D0wnXcaST, you will learn alot about computers using Linux.
<shingoki> D0wnXcaST: That could be interesting... I've got a USB ADSL modem that works though
<shingoki> D0wnXcaST: If you can get one, a nice cable modem with ethernet connection and built in firewall would be a nice thing to have and a lot easier to set up ;)
<D0wnXcaST> ok, my modem as the 2 option, usb or ethernet. would it be easier for me if i use the ehternet port instead of usb?
<Agrajag> yes
<Satz_AFK> oh yeah
<Agrajag> why the hell would you use usb, that's horrible
<Satz_AFK> way easier
<D0wnXcaST> Agrajag: because i used my ethernet card for my xbox
<D0wnXcaST> anyway, i'll unplug it and use it for internet
<shingoki> Agrajag: The USB adsl modem I have was free, it works well, and it's plugged into a smoothwall which I trust way more than a combined ADSL-firewall router
<Satz_AFK> 2nd hand pci nics are cheap... $2-3
<LinuxJones> D0wnXcaST, can you plug a network cable into your cable modem or is it only usb ?
<Satz_AFK> buy another one
<D0wnXcaST> LinuxJones>: sure, i can
<LinuxJones> D0wnXcaST, do that and reboot :)
<D0wnXcaST> ok
<shingoki> D0wnXcaST: How do you use an ethernet card for xbox? You mean you used a patch cable to link pc to xbox, and shared pc connection with xbox?
<D0wnXcaST> yes
<D0wnXcaST> thats it
<shingoki> D0wnXcaST: Ah, in that case what you need is a switch, you should get one ;)
<Agrajag> just get another NIC
<Agrajag> no
<D0wnXcaST> linuxjones, in a few minutes, ill do what you said, plus modem with a network cable, than reboot
<Agrajag> a switch would do no good
<shingoki> D0wnXcaST: then you can have the xbox and PC both on the network
<shingoki> Agrajag: Of course it would
<D0wnXcaST> <shingoki>: i know :)
<Agrajag> he'd only get one IP address from his ISP, most likely.
<shingoki> Agrajag: That is why god invented NAT
<Agrajag> shingoki: then he need s anat box, not a switch.
<Cloudchaser> a linksys-type  router with switchports
<Agrajag> yes
<shingoki> Agrajag: He can run the NAT on his PC, much cheaper to get a plan switch
<shingoki> plan = plain
<Cloudchaser> for 35.00 linksys is easier
<shingoki> Well if he can get a cheap good firewalling NAT router then that would be good too, but I can't say I've ever found one ;)
<HrdwrBoB> and less screwing around
<HrdwrBoB> shingoki: I have a linksys WRT54GS
<D0wnXcaST> Linuxjones: is there any other docs than the unofficial ubuntu installation guide that could help me ?
<D0wnXcaST> getting started &
<shingoki> HrdwrBoB: I'm not a security expert, but doesn't that have lots of known vulnerabilities?
<HrdwrBoB> it cost $155 AUD, it runs full linux (openWRT) has four 10/100 ports, b/g wireless and is aroute
<HrdwrBoB> router
<shingoki> Ah ok if you replaced the firmware ;)
<HrdwrBoB> shingoki: no
<ogra_dogwalk> D0wnXcaST: look at the wiki
<ogra_dogwalk> D0wnXcaST: there is a lot info
<D0wnXcaST> i took a look at it yesterday, but not enough, i'll have to check this out again.
<D0wnXcaST> info for noobds like me ?
<D0wnXcaST> :)
<shingoki> I'm running a little EPIA board I had around anyway, so it wasn't very expensive/hard to make a PC router
<Cloudchaser> HrdwrBoB, i haven't seen that
<LinuxJones> D0wnXcaST, ya wiki will kepp you busy :)
<HrdwrBoB> but it takes next to no power, it doesn't crash, etc etc
<D0wnXcaST> great
<HrdwrBoB> Cloudchaser: it's a neat little package
<shingoki> HrdwrBoB: Well, same for the EPIA, but I have to say I wouldn't mind one of those instead, I assumed you were running original crappy firmware
<D0wnXcaST> so , ill try to go and config my internet over ubuntu, and ill be back
<D0wnXcaST> :)
<D0wnXcaST> thanks guys
<Cloudchaser> HrdwrBoB, did it come like that?
<shingoki> EPIA takes about 80watts I think, and I don't think its ever crashed
<HrdwrBoB> shingoki: even the original firmware is fine
<HrdwrBoB> Cloudchaser: not with openWRT on it, but apart from that
<shingoki> HrdwrBoB: I'd just heard bad things about it, might be another model but I thought it had a back door
<HrdwrBoB> it has a backdoor that allows you to update the firmware
<Cloudchaser> did you put the openWRT on it?
<shingoki> HrdwrBoB: I don't think I would trust a proprietary router firmware, not if you can get an open one
<imanewbie_> hum...
<HrdwrBoB> but that's only accessible from the local side
<HrdwrBoB> Cloudchaser: yes
<imanewbie_> can I run a irc client from my terminal?
<HrdwrBoB> imanewbie_: yes, run 'irssi'
<HrdwrBoB> heh, and you can even install irssi on the router :)
<imanewbie_> HrdwrBoB: time to rtfm
<Cloudchaser> HrdwrBoB, thats very interesting
<Cloudchaser> i googled for it..i might have to put that on my list to try
<HrdwrBoB> Cloudchaser: the WRT54GS has 8mb flash and 32mb ram
<KeithWeisshar> the list of isa nic cards only appear when i install in expert mode
<shingoki> I think the ubuntu startup sound hits the "brown note"
<HrdwrBoB> the WRT54G has less
<HrdwrBoB> KeithWeisshar: this is because ISA is from the dark ages
<KeithWeisshar> my computer is 6 years old
<HrdwrBoB> is it detected when not in expert mode?
<HrdwrBoB> if you want
<HrdwrBoB> I will send you a PCI NIC
<HrdwrBoB> free
<KeithWeisshar> i don't have any empty pci slots
<imanewbie_> HrdwrBoB: I couldnt a find a 3 step tutorial :p
<imanewbie_> HrdwrBoB: I'm too lazy to think now
<HrdwrBoB> imanewbie_: for irssi?
<KeithWeisshar> should i reinstall ubuntu in expert mode
<HrdwrBoB> no need
<imanewbie_> HrdwrBoB: yes
<HrdwrBoB> what card is ot
<HrdwrBoB> it
<KeithWeisshar> 3c509b
<imanewbie_> HrdwrBoB: How do  I join this room with that?
<KeithWeisshar> etherlink iii
<HrdwrBoB> imanewbie_: in 3 seconds, you want /connect to connect to a new server, /join #channel to join channels
<KeithWeisshar> how do i configure dhcp after modprobing 3c509
<HrdwrBoB> KeithWeisshar: if you have run the modprobe and it's fine
<HrdwrBoB> add it to /etc/modules
<HrdwrBoB> then run network-admin
<HrdwrBoB> sudo network-admin
<KeithWeisshar> how do i load the sound driver
<KeithWeisshar> it's an onboad isapnp
<_Imanewbie_> done!
<_Imanewbie_> hi
<KeithWeisshar> how do i load the alsa driver for the cs4235
<_Imanewbie_> 123 testing
<_Imanewbie_> anyone there?
<HrdwrBoB> hey newbie
<_Imanewbie_> wee
<_Imanewbie_> Cool stuff!
<_Imanewbie_> how do I change the actual active window?
<HrdwrBoB> alt+0,1,2,3,4 etc
<HrdwrBoB> to close a query window is /unq
<HrdwrBoB> when you /part a channel it auto closes the window
<_Imanewbie_> cool
<_Imanewbie_> it seems very interesting
<HrdwrBoB> irssi is good
<HrdwrBoB> if you run it with 'screen'
<HrdwrBoB> eg: screen irssi
<HrdwrBoB> you can press ctrl-a, then d
<HrdwrBoB> it detaches it
<HrdwrBoB> and screen -r
<HrdwrBoB> reattaches it
<HrdwrBoB> so you can restart X, come on from an ssh session, etc
<HrdwrBoB> and still use it
<Xenguy> HrdwrBoB: heh - didn't know about the /unq trick
<HrdwrBoB> Xenguy: :)
<HrdwrBoB> leanr something new every day
<HrdwrBoB> what were you doing?
<Xenguy> aye :-)
<HrdwrBoB> leaving them to stack up? :)
<Xenguy> HrdwrBoB: basically, yeah
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<shingoki> I swear I will never buy another ATi graphics card
<Xenguy> shingoki: how come?
<Xenguy> shingoki: (just curious)
<shingoki> Xenguy: Because I must have spent a few working days worth of hours trying to get my card goin under linux, and it jsut isn't funny any more
<shingoki> Xenguy: Apparently the nvidia cards are back to being better bang for buck anyway
<shingoki> Xenguy: I don't want to support a company that thinks good drivers for all platforms are a luxury
<_Imanewbie_>  fogo
<Xenguy> shingoki: nod (all my vid cards are crap, so I don't know one way or another)
<_Imanewbie_> woops sorry wrong tab
<_Imanewbie_> every day I get happier with linux
<_Imanewbie_> I can't figure out how I could have lost so much time with Windows
<shingoki> Xenguy: When I got my card, a 9800, it was a good deal better performance than the nvidia card at the same price. Apparently the nvidia 6600 (i think thats the right number) is good and cheap at the moment
<Cloudchaser> i'd be happier with linux if i could get my gps apps to work on it
<shingoki> _Imanewbie_: Yeah linux rocks :) And the only ways in which it doesn't rock are entirely the fault of M$ and hardware makers ;)
<_Imanewbie_> Cloudchaser: why do you need a gps on your pc?
<Cloudchaser> i don't
<Cloudchaser> i use a gps and the mapping software is windows only
<_Imanewbie_> shingoki: I've tried ubuntu, slackware, and debian
<shingoki> _Imanewbie_: You have my respect for managing to install debian if you are a linux newbie ;)
<_Imanewbie_> slack is the best one to learn, but I was in need of a fast and easy to use distro, so i've tried sarge, it was a PAIN to install, I lost a role afternoon to set up x and finally figure out that that crap dhcp tool couldnt discover my addres
<_Imanewbie_> so I couldnt apt-get stuff
<GotD0t> how do i check FPS in hoary
<__daniel> good night
<shingoki> _Imanewbie_: Yeah I did the same thing with sarge, it's great that there is stuff like ubuntu and mepis and knoppix now, so you don't have to go through the hell of the debian install
<ogra> night all
<shingoki> ogra: Night ;)
<_Imanewbie_> than Ive tried debian CDD-br wich is also a sarge custom distro, and that crap found my dhcp but I was unable to set the x up
<ogra> nacht __daniel
<shingoki> ogra: hda all right again now, not sure why, it kinda fixed itself, so I set the hdparms as well for luck ;)
<shingoki> ogra: Given up on ati driver, it's evil
<plasmo> GotD0t: you could try glxgears but thats pretty unreliable ;)
<_Imanewbie_> so a friend of mine said me to give ubuntu a chance, well I feel I'm using debian. I'm very happy, it is a light distro I dont feel kinda using a red hat or conectiva
<KeithWeisshar> i got my isa nic working
<ogra> shingoki: it should work.... though
<KeithWeisshar> 3c509 in /etc/modules and network-admin
<GotD0t> what config file does hoary use for X
<shingoki> ogra: It should, but you have to remember what ati linux driver is like, I didn't really expect it to work
<KeithWeisshar> is network-admin available on the start menu
<_Imanewbie_> GotD0t : xfree86-4
<shingoki> _Imanewbie_: Redhat is pretty crappy.
<plasmo> hoary = /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ogra> shingoki: it works for some hundrets of ppl currently...
<GotD0t> plasmo: are you sure... i dont see xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<shingoki> _Imanewbie_: I know its kind of minimalist when you install it but AFAICT you can get everything you could get for redhat pretty easily
<plasmo> are you using hoary?
<KeithWeisshar> i still can't get the sound to work
<plasmo> or warty
<shingoki> ogra: Really? The accelerated 3D driver, not the plain ATI 2D one?
<GotD0t> plasmo: yea i am
<_Imanewbie_> GotD0t: look for XFree86config-4
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu gives an error no soundcards found when loading alsa-ctl
<shingoki> ogra: I didn't think a hundred people in the world, on any distro, had got the ati drivers to work
<ogra> shingoki: the ati binary one from the wiki on warty
<KeithWeisshar> what do i need to do to configure the isa soundcard
<shingoki> ogra: Maybe its just me then ;) I went through the steps exactly, doesn't work.
<_Imanewbie_> I think all distros are cool as long as they have a nice phylosophy
<_Imanewbie_> kind a reason to be like they are
<ogra> shingoki: so you probably should file a bug then...some of the X-Men could care then :)
<shingoki> ogra: But I've only heard horrible horrible things about the binary drivers, in terms of them depending on having different settings on different hardware, so I may just have hardware that the drivers dont like. Maybe because it is an nforce2 board. ANyway thanks for help ;)
<plasmo> if you did a dist-upgrade to hoary you should have x.org then :d
<shingoki> ogra: X-Men?
<plasmo> unless u just did a  apt-get upgrade
<ogra> shingoki: daniles or fabbione
<ogra> oops
<ogra> daniels i meant
<ogra> shingoki: the ubuntu X hackers :)
<KeithWeisshar> i'm in ubuntu xchat now
<shingoki> ogra: I certainly don't mind filing a bug report, but at the moment it would just say, "doesn't work" ;) I could dig around to see what is going wrong but I have spent so much time on different distros trying to get stupid ati card to work, I don't want it to claim any more of my soul ;)
<plasmo> lol
<KeithWeisshar> i got the internet working but need to work on the sound
<KeithWeisshar> there is only one more isa device that needs to be setup
<KeithWeisshar> it's the onboard chip\
<ogra> shingoki: if  ("doesn't work")  == bug.... in ubuntu !
<KeithWeisshar> it's a cs4235
<shingoki> ogra: I just got to the point today where stuff is mostly working, finally managed to record sound under linux, yay!
<shingoki> ogra: I'm just guessing that it wouldn't be much help unless I gave the error logs and stuff ;)
<KeithWeisshar> what version of alsa does ubuntu ship with
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: you need the snd-cs4236 module and the snd-mixer-oss module
<shingoki> oh ogra, can I bother you with one more problem?
<ogra> shingoki: they could ask you.....for that ....
<shingoki> ogra: Okee dokee where do I report bug?
<ogra> shingoki: but only a short one, its 2:10am  here
<_Imanewbie_> How many ppl here studies computer science?
<_Imanewbie_> I know it is off-topic so if it is wrong sorry
<ogra> shingoki: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<KeithWeisshar> apt-get upgrade alsa
<plasmo> mmm cs. friend of mine does it :)
<_Imanewbie_> I'm tired of it, I study like a moron and get bombed in tests
<HrdwrBoB> I went to unit for a while
<D0wnXcaST> I'm back, but with no success. I'm trying to get my cable modem to work in ubuntu, and i'm not able at all. anyone has some docs taht could help me?
<HrdwrBoB> er uni
<shingoki> ogra: Heh it's 1:10am here :) Ok super-quick - I've got a crappy soundcard in my PC now, 8738 thingy I think, it works for recording line-in, finally :) But soundblaster live 5.1 didn't work, neither did turtle beach one
<HrdwrBoB> D0wnXcaST: more information
<shingoki> ogra: Is it a known thing that some sound cards just won't record?
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<HrdwrBoB> what cable modem
<HrdwrBoB> what provider
<HrdwrBoB> what error
<D0wnXcaST> HrdwrBoB: ok, my modem cable is link to my pc via my ethernet card
<ogra> shingoki: hmm, never used a mic on linux.....5.1 neither
<_Imanewbie_> doesnt this client saves passed conversation?
<D0wnXcaST> and i'm trying to config. it, but doesnt seem to work. some time the app to config network in ubuntu does an error and ask me if i want to restart application
<Kirsch> hey guys, is there a good file compare program that shows the differences line by line? diff kinda sux
<D0wnXcaST> bob: in windows, my ethernet config are at automatic ip and dns. in linux i tried auto DHCP and didnt work
<_Imanewbie_> Kirsch: I think kdeveloper has this option
<D0wnXcaST> do i have anything else to config ?
<shingoki> ogra: Ah well ;) I was trying to record from mic and also line-in
<KeithWeisshar> why do i get command not found when running alsaconf
<epod> that was so weird.
<ogra> Kirsch: meld
<ogra> KeithWeisshar: its not used in ubuntu
<epod> D0wnXcaST, ifconfig eth0 down ; dhclient eth0 ifconfig eth0 up
<ogra> night guys
<epod> er
<epod> D0wnXcaST, ifconfig eth0 down ; dhclient eth0 ; ifconfig eth0 up
<plasmo> night dude
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to configure the isa soundcard
<shingoki> night ogra
<D0wnXcaST> <epod> : ??? sorry, i'm realy new to linux
<KeithWeisshar> when ubuntu loads alsactl it gives a soundcard not found error
<D0wnXcaST> epod, is it a command that i have to write in console ?
<epod> D0wnXcaST, type the following: sudo ifconfig eth0 down ; dhclient eth0 ; ifconfig eth0 up
<plasmo> downxcat: yes
<epod> D0wnXcaST, yes, see if that brings up your ethernet with DHCP
<KeithWeisshar> how do i configure the crystal cs4235 sound chip
<KeithWeisshar> it's an isapnp chip
<KeithWeisshar> the port is 534, irq is 5 and dma is 1
<D0wnXcaST> epod, ok, so i have to write ifconfig eth0 down ; dhclient eth0 ifconfig eth0 up. in the console ?
<plasmo> yes :D
<KeithWeisshar> sndconfig
<epod> D0wnXcaST, you'll need to write 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down ; dhclient eth0 ; ifconfig eth0 up' without the quotes
<D0wnXcaST> ok,
<D0wnXcaST> ill try this
<D0wnXcaST> what sudo for ?
<epod> sudo lets you do things as root
<epod> your user account won't be able to bring up and down ethernet interfaces
<lancelott> you can do su -c "command here" if you don't have sudo or are not wheel
<epod> lancelott, how could someone on ubuntu not have sudo? ;)
<lancelott> dunno
<KeithWeisshar> how do i configure the isa sound
<epod> good point though.
<plasmo> its disabled by default :>
<epod> KeithWeisshar, ummm... no idea.
<Riddell> Kirsch: kdiff, kompare
<Riddell> kdiff3
<KeithWeisshar> it's a crystal cs4235 chip
<D0wnXcaST> epod, should those command config my ethernet card ?
<epod> D0wnXcaST, if it uses DHCP, yeah.
<D0wnXcaST> anyway, thanks, ill reboot to linux and give it a try. thanks
<D0wnXcaST> ok
<epod> and as long as your kernel is *seeing* your card, i.e. has support for it
<epod> oh.  he left.
<Faustus> does anyone know if the fix for rage 128 cards and OpenGL (wich xscreensaver apparetly uses) are submitted to testing?
<_Imanewbie_> Dudes do you think a 64-bit athlon worths its cost?
<georgia> _Imanewbie_: depends what you plan to do with it really. if you're just an average user, browse the web, some email, listen to music, etc, probably not.
<speel> any one know where i can find some decent games?
<plasmo> wat kind of games
<speel> prefrably first person
<plasmo> enemy terroritory
<plasmo> ut2004
<speel> yea enemy territory has a multiplayer demo does ut have a demo out?
<_Imanewbie_> georgia: I'm a computer science student, I kinda *need* a got hardware currently I have an AMD Thlon XP 2000+ 256 MB RAM and a GeForce FX 5200 Video Card, and I'm kinda happy with it, but I got some money to spare, so I tought about investing it on pc
<plasmo> http://www.3dgamers.com/games/wolfensteinet/downloads/
<plasmo> enemy terrority is full game.lol theres no demo
<speel> yea there is theres a multiplayer demo
<HrdwrBoB> there is?
<georgia> _Imanewbie_: if you're happy with what you have you almost certainly have no reason to upgrade to 64 bit, put some more RAM in your machine, maybe add disk space.
<HrdwrBoB> the whole thing is purely multiplayer
<HrdwrBoB> and free
<speel> then why do they sell it in stores?
<HrdwrBoB> _Imanewbie_: a PC is not an investment :)
<epod> More ram is always good.
<_Imanewbie_> I was thinking about a new video card but I cant see 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 colours so I dont need a 256  MB one
<plasmo> think about halflife2 :)
<housetier> ouch
<HrdwrBoB> _Imanewbie_: if you play games
<calamari_> hi
<HrdwrBoB> a 5200 is ... little more than garbage
<calamari_> hope you're not talking about the Atari 5200 :)
<plasmo> fx5200 aint good :/
<_Imanewbie_> JrdwrBoB I dont play, mostly cause I was unable to find a decent game in ages
<_Imanewbie_> Dudes keep in mind I live in brazil, stuff is expensive here
<calamari_> _Imanewbie_: MAME
<_Imanewbie_> calamari_ ?
<plasmo> all i need is a nice 3d mmorpg
<HrdwrBoB> _Imanewbie_: order it from US
<HrdwrBoB> get it shipped
<evandro> hi !!! can anyone help me on a small problem ? I'm trying to set the backgrounds of ion frames using a picture. I've been trying to use "xsetroot -bitmap filename" at my .xinitrc but it doesn't work. is there another aproach ?
<plasmo> mame is a nice emulator
<evandro> of course I'm using ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> evandro: right click on desktop, change desktop background?
<evandro> and ion = ion window manager
<evandro> HrdwrBoB, no...i think ion it's not so easy and I would like to change this at my .xinitrc. is it possible ?
<calamari_> I don't have Ubuntu yet (ordered the cd), but I'm prepping what I'll need to install.  The docs say that I won't be able to play MP3's.. Doesn't xmms play them, or is the mp3 plugin not available?
<plasmo> gstreamer0.8.mad or something
<MagicFab> Hello
<plasmo> hold on. ill check
<calamari_> plasmo: yeah.. I'm also glad that I can buy licensed games for it so I'm not pirating
<plasmo> 'gstreamer0.8-mad' for mp3
<georgia> _Imanewbie_: more memory is a good bet then, if you dont play many games its either memory or disk space, and your machine will last you a fair while longer
<MagicFab> I'd like to install the "murasaki" package, but it selects a bunch of things to be removed, including ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop meta-p[ackages... why is this ?
<georgia> i'm getting by on a 1GHZ machine, because it does what i need it to do, i even still make REGULAR use of a 200MHz machine, whic is more than powerful enough for what i use it for
<epod> I just downgraded from a 3.2ghz P4 to a 2.8
<epod> the 3.2 was a notebook.. dumb thing was just too heavy/huge/bad battery life
<jdub> MagicFab: it probably conflicts with packages in our seeds
<MagicFab> the usbmgr package does that too...
<jdub> MagicFab: it conflicts with hotplug
<jdub> why would you want to install it?
<jdub> hotplug is the supported tool to do that (and the leading choice)
<MagicFab> it supports my scanner.
<MagicFab> mhhh...
<jdub> that's probably just a matter of getting device ids into hotplug or the module
<MagicFab> I'm really new to hardware problems.. ;)
<MagicFab> not sure how to go about that.
<jdub> well, you probably don't need to deal with it
<jdub> just load the kernel module for your scanner
<calamari_> how big are the universe and multiverse archives?
<MagicFab> the murasaki package seems to be maintained, though
<jdub> as is hotplug :)
<MagicFab> well, I wouldn't know how to "just load the kernel module for my scanner"
<jdub> what kind of scanner do you have?
<MagicFab> Visoneer OneTouch 5300 USB
<_Imanewbie_> wich is the best athlon I can run in a A7S333
<_Imanewbie_> ?
<MagicFab> bug report: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3254
<MagicFab> sane has an ID but can't use it
<plasmo> calamari : u havent installed ubuntu yet? :-)
<D0wnXcaST> NICE :) Im presently on linux ! :) thanks to youguys ! that config in the terminal work just fine
<plasmo> nice to hear that downxcast :P
<D0wnXcaST> thanks :)
<MagicFab> D-cast: bienvenue au club :D
<speel> hey i have a question how do you install a metacity theme?
<D0wnXcaST> MagicFab, merci ! comment sais-tu que je suis francais ^ :)
<MagicFab> jdub: don't leave me here, excited ;)
<D0wnXcaST> ok ! lol :)
<plasmo> computer > desktop perf > themes > install
<speel> o ok i thaught there was a special way
<MagicFab> d-Cast: mc.videotron.ca c'est vident ;)
<D0wnXcaST> oui , je vien de voir ca aussi :)
<speel> man french is currently my worst class lol
<plasmo> such a hot day down here in australia -_-
<MagicFab> jdub: if you find an answer, it'd be nice you add it to my bug report
<speel> freezing here in nyc :(
<plasmo> i would kill for snow lol
<epod> plasmo, we have plenty up here in northern canada
<MagicFab> Does anyone know how to do a  with a "non-deadkeys" keyboard ?
<speel> lol
<MagicFab> sorry... "us w/deadkeys"
<cyberdrek> MagicFab, ton prnom serait-il Fabian Rodriguez? (excuse moi si j'ai mal peler le nom de famille)
<Cloudchaser> heya everyone, anyone up for another newbie question?
<_Imanewbie_> Cloudchaser: we all are =)
<plasmo> go ahead
<Cloudchaser> i installed wine from the repos...tried to install an app
<Cloudchaser> err:dc:CreateDCW no driver found for L"WINEPS"
<Cloudchaser> fixme:winspool:AddPrinterW DocumentPropertiesW on printer 'L"LaserJet-6MP"' fails
<Cloudchaser> err:dc:CreateDCW no driver found for L"WINEPS"
<Cloudchaser> got that error
<Cloudchaser> i googed for it
<speel> what installation path should i install et?
<Cloudchaser> googled
<Cloudchaser> what i found said something about a driver being missing
<Cloudchaser> or wine printing
<Cloudchaser> it said to get a binary from winehq
<plasmo> wat prog u installing
<plasmo> are you trying to install microsoft word in wine? lol :D
<Cloudchaser> no
<Cloudchaser> a game
<Cloudchaser> i know it will work in wine
<Cloudchaser> did it before a while ago
<Cloudchaser> just don't know what to do about that error
<_Imanewbie_> hey guys thx for everything I gtg cya
<plasmo> never seen that error before ?_?
<Cloudchaser> can i get wine from wine hq and compile it myself with a default installation?
<plasmo> hold on. someone compiled the lastest wine for ubuntu. ill get a link
<Cloudchaser> oh thank you ;)
<plasmo> ;-)
<plasmo> https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=118894&package_id=135906&release_id=283484
<Cloudchaser> ok so now the question is...if i've installed from a repos
<plasmo> yah
<Cloudchaser> do i uninstall the one i have?
<plasmo> apt-get remove ?
<melazyboy> are the fglrx drivers available to xorg yet?
<Cloudchaser> which one of those in the list do i get? do i have to get all fo them?
<plasmo> i think wine_0.0.20041019-1.3_i386.deb
<plasmo> wine-utils_0.0.20041019-1.3_i386.deb
<jdub> melazyboy: see daniels's post to ubuntu-users
<plasmo> the rest are libs
<melazyboy> I was talking to daniel, earlier today i gave him 2 links, where is his post located?
<plasmo> libwine-print might solve your problem ?:x
<Cloudchaser> ok please forgive my ignorance...
<Cloudchaser> if i download those 2 packages
<Cloudchaser> it will tell me if i have a dependency?
<Cloudchaser> debian is new to me so i have to look up how to do things ;)
<plasmo> dpkg -i file.deb and itll tell you
<plasmo> thats to install the file . if theres any dependency it should show
<plasmo> are you using hoary?
<melazyboy> jdub: I was talking to daniel, earlier today i gave him 2 links, where is his post located?
<vpalle> hmm.. when executing mplayer it just crashes.. i got it from "multiverse"
<kandinski> hey
<jdub> melazyboy: on the ubuntu-users lsit
<plasmo> vpalle: try gmplayer
<vpalle> plasmo, same thing :(
<plasmo> wat it say in console
<vpalle> Illegal instruction
<Cloudchaser> i got this error:
<Cloudchaser>  wine depends on libwine (= 0.0.20041019-1.3); however:
<Cloudchaser>   Version of libwine on system is 0.0.20040615-1ubuntu1.
<Cloudchaser> so i must uninstall the one thats there
<siimo> can ubuntu use debian packages for xfce4.2RC ?
<Cloudchaser> and install the one from that link?
<plasmo> mmm
<siimo> or does hoary already have RC version
<plasmo> yes
<melazyboy> jdub, not seeing a user list...
<cyberdrek> siimo, let me get you the adress of a great site for repositories to xfce. wait
<Cloudchaser> oh boy what a can of worms
<siimo> cyberdrek, is that the debian one? i already have it
<Cloudchaser> removing libwine gives a depends error too
<plasmo> you should have removed wine first lol
<plasmo> ahh
<cyberdrek> siimo, it's their own version with their own repos. go see. http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=37
<Cloudchaser> i did
<Cloudchaser> i removed it first
<Cloudchaser> apparently it didn't remove everything
<siimo> cyberdrek, yeah that one is what i was talking about
<sg47_> hi fellas
<cyberdrek> siimo, that's what I'm running right now on top of ubuntu which btw is based on debian so all debian repos work with it.
<jdub> cyberdrek: we don't recommend mixing ubuntu and debian repositories. they *don't* all work with it.
<cyberdrek> jdub, I've been using them together for 3 weeks now and everything is fine!
<cyberdrek> jdub, and I do install and uninstall a great deal of apps.
<Seq> is there anything by default that prevents postfix from receiving mail? I cannot even telnet to it from outside of this machine
<sg47_> how do I connect to another machine on the same network?
<jdub> cyberdrek: that won't always be the case. nevertheless, it is not something we suggest or encourage.
<cyberdrek> jdub, the day that isn't the case is the day I will get rid of ubuntu and go back to strictly debian.
<jdub> cyberdrek: that'd be today :)
<cyberdrek> jdub, oh and as for what you guys recommend, I haven't seen any notices anywhere saying not to mix them.
<jdub> ubuntu is a branch of sid
<Cloudchaser> so do i have to search and remove any wine-related things that didn't get installed when i removed wine?
<cyberdrek> jdub, you think you're teaching me something new! <
<jdub> when sarge is sufficiently old, and there are deeper differences with sid, ubuntu will not be 'compatible' with those repositories
<jdub> in much the same way that sarge is not compatible with the sid or woody repositories
<sg47_> how do I connect to another machine on the same network?
<MobyTurbo> jdub, actually, not precisely the same way - woody can be dist-upgraded to sarge or sid without many problems, the same isn't neccesarily the case for ubuntu & Debian repos.
<lamont> Seq: you need to edit master.cf
<lamont> there are 2 lines: 127.0.0.1:smtp and ::1:smtp that need to be tweaked.
<lamont> comment one out, and remove the address from the other, and you've allowed smtp
<jdub> MobyTurbo: in most cases, you'll be able to upgrade from an ubuntu release to sid fairly sanely.
<jdub> at least for the forseeable future. :)
<cyberdrek> jdub, wow, now I understand how repos work. oh btw, sid and sarge aren't compatible but even if you run sarge, you can still install sid apps at your own risk. Same thing for ubuntu repos and debian repos.
<jdub> it's just a branch of sid, remember :)
<jdub> cyberdrek: 'at your own risk', which is not something we'd suggest (obviously), and with less obvious compatibility between ubuntu and sid
<lamont> jdub: better yet, if you have ubuntu and debian packages in your sources.list, and the same version exists in both repositories, you'll fetch one or the other randomly, with potentially interesting results.
<cyberdrek> jdub, 'less obvious compatibility' my left foot.
<Seq> lamont: thanks. I read man pages of tcpd related stuff twice, and was searching all over. what a simple issue :p
<lamont> Seq: yeah - the issue is that by default, warty listens on _NOTHING_
<lamont> well, no externally reachable ports anyway
<jdub> lamont: yeah
* Xenguy notes there was an interesting Ubu vs. FC3 review news headline today (Ubu faired well :-)
<lamont> cyberdrek: my preferred phrase for mixing debian and ubuntu repositories is "fraught with peril"
<lamont> if you do mix them, you _REALLY_ want to use apt-preferences
<jdub> cyberdrek: ubuntu is a branch of sid; woody and sarge are essentially versions on the same track.
<Xenguy> lamont: a nice turn of phrase :-)
<jdub> cyberdrek: there is less obvious compatibility between ubuntu and sid because we make changes that are... not compatible.
<lamont> Xenguy: yeah - dunno where I picked that up, but it was years ago.  Very useful phrase.
<melazyboy> Is there anyway to force the install of the fglrx deb file from apt without having it bitch about it being a broken package because of dependencies, im using xorg instead of xfree86
<Xenguy> heheh
<lamont> Xenguy: right up there with "Individuals of clue will note....."
<lamont> melazyboy: one could file a bug, if it's really broken in hoary.
<cyberdrek> jdub, blah blah blah blah
<jdub> cyberdrek: also, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394/view?searchterm=debian
<jdub> cyberdrek: i'm attempting to explain to you why we don't recommend it on this channel and elsewhere.
<MobyTurbo> cyberdrek, jdub is one of the Ubuntu developers, just possibly he knows what he's talking about?
<melazyboy> lamont: Its broken everyone knows it..
<lamont> melazyboy: then I expect someone will upload a fixed version sometime soon.
<Xenguy> cyberdrek: ooop =)
<lamont> esp after I beat on him.
<cyberdrek> jdub, as if that would change my ways of doing things. If it works. No matter who you are.
<jdub> melazyboy: daniels posted about this on ubuntu-users
<jdub> cyberdrek: if you can handle it, that's great; others do too. but please don't recommend it to others.
<cyberdrek> MobyTurbo, I know.
<lamont> cyberdrek: yes, it generally works.  But it can and does lead to an unknown state on your machine, that can be rather complicated to debug when it does break.
<lamont> if daniels already posted about it, then I don't need to beat him.  cool.
<HrdwrBoB> oh no, the beatings are necesarry
<melazyboy> jdub, and i personally have asked you twice what is this ubuntu users your talking about, if your talking about the users.ubuntu.com/~daniels. that package comes with no instructions readme or build notes, he asked me to test it in the chat, refuses to message me personally or on aim...
<GuBA> xfld desktop on Ubuntu ??
<cyberdrek> jdub, I'll recomend what I know works.
<gen> stupid question, how would i go about moving a directory in home, into another directory in /usr/lib, says can't replace it.
<lamont> HrdwrBoB: but it's getting _BOORING___
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<jdub> cyberdrek: right, and i'm explaining why it won't necessarily work, and why it's a bad idea.
<HrdwrBoB> melazyboy: the testing packages there are intented to be used without documentation :)
<jdub> melazyboy: go to the lists page (see the topic) and click on ubuntu-users.
<lamont> cyberdrek: it is known to break under certain circumstances, and is therefore not recommended unless you're willing to debug your system out of major trouble at some point in the future.  It is certainly not a supported activityl.
<gen>  how would i go about moving a directory in home, into another directory in /usr/lib
<Xenguy> gen: that sounds like something you may not want to do
<gen> xenguy, and why not?
<lamont> gen: but to answer your question, be root and do the move
<Xenguy> gen: meaning, it sounds like an odd thing to do generally (but of course I don't know your details)
<gen> moving firefox install from home dir
<gen> into old 9.3
<gen> in warty
<lamont> gen: generally speaking, you want the package manager to know what you've done with stuff under /usr... dropping stuff directly there doesn't tell dpkg about it...
<cyberdrek> lamont, you guys are unbelievable. the day my system break, I'll stop using ubuntu altogether.
<gen> how do i get a root account in ubuntu though, normally i'd use sudo but what if i want a root account
<cyberdrek> oops breaks
<HrdwrBoB> gen: why do you need it?
<cyberdrek> gen: sudo <command>
<HrdwrBoB> sudo passwd will set the root password
<HrdwrBoB> but you don't need it
<HrdwrBoB> ever :)
<gen> because when i use the gui installer for firefox 1.0 it won't let me install to anything but home dir
<DracosX> agreed, if you really need a root shell (although you probably wouldn't), you can always sudo -s
<MobyTurbo> cyberdrek, I assume you've never had a broken apt repository before. I have, though not with ubuntu, and it ain't pretty - you basically have to sometimes reinstall half your system to fix it.
<melazyboy> Is there anyway to force the install of the fglrx deb file from apt without having it bitch about it being a broken package because of dependencies, im using xorg instead of xfree86
<gen> so how would i go about puting 1.0 in the place of .9.3 on warty then
<MobyTurbo> cyberdrek, since most of debian sid is part of ubuntu's official repositories, I have no reason to want to mess around with debian's repositories.
<lamont> melazyboy: dpkg --force-depends fgl....deb
<cyberdrek> MobyTurbo, I had plenty. I've been running debian and debian based system for a pretty long time and I did happen to have to spend two or three days to fix my system up. That's all part of using a system like deb.
<lamont> melazyboy: of course, apt will fail to install dependencies after that if you don't deal with the issue
<jdub> only if you do silly things :)
<Xenguy> cyberdrek: no it's not
<lamont> jdub:??
<gen> so how would i go about puting 1.0 in the place of .9.3 on warty then..
<DracosX> gen: sudo -s will spawn a root shell
<jdub> lamont: "[breakage is]  all part of using a system like deb"
<Xenguy> cyberdrek: and it's inconsiderate to recommend a reckless approach to people who may not have the skills to recover
<cyberdrek> Xenguy, maybe not for you but keep using it and you will see..
<MobyTurbo> cyberdrek, my problem was a PEBKEC problem, I assume yours was too - and you seem intent on repeating it.
<melazyboy> lamont: Would apt fail if the only things its depending on is Xfree? and thats fake.
<Xenguy> cyberdrek: I've been using it for ages - that's why I don't recommend reckless behaviour
<lamont> jdub: 100% agreement here.  dpkg does very strong dependency management, and the folks who find that annoying tend to be the people who think it's perfectly normal to fight with a system for days to make it right.
<lamont> jdub: if you do things right to start with, then it flows nicely, eh?
<jdub> flows like mud!
<cyberdrek> Xenguy, installing xfce4.2 from os-cillation is far from being reckless.<
<lamont> melazyboy: if there are broken dependencies in the currently installed system, then apt bitches about them _ANY_ time it tries to resolve _ANY_ dependencies.
<jdub> really flowey mud though
<lamont> cyberdrek: that depends entirely on what using the extra repository is doing with your dependencies...
<jdub> lamont: how long does OOo take to build on the i386 buildds?
<lamont> 6 hurs
<lamont> hours
<jdub> ouch
<jdub> man
<lamont> 4 on the others
<lamont> i386 builds arch: all, hence the extra time
<hawk16> sup
<jdub> even if i fix the depends now i won't get instant satisfaction
<hawk16> is it possible to install video card drivers on the live cd?
<lamont> hawk16: it should be possible...
<gen> anyone know of that page that had a list of a whole bunch of howto's, white background..information like for java, azureus, everything. i can't remember the url and google can't fidn it, i was linked to it in here.
<lamont> hawk16: however, note that apt's http method is broken on the live CD
<hawk16> ok
<cyberdrek> gen, http://www.tldp.org
<lamont> hawk16: and /etc/apt/sources.list is completely useless
<lamont> hawk16: that is, what's in it is kinda useless.
<hawk16> yea
<jdub> gen: an ubuntu page? probably the restricted formats page on the wiki
<lamont> but ISTR that ftp methods do work
<melazyboy> btw i just tried daniels package not just does it fail but for the same reason
<gen> wasnt on ubuntu's site, but it was dedicated to ubuntu warty
<cyberdrek> gen, sorry thought you were talking about tldp.
<sebb> I try to install alsa-driver 1.0.7 with this command : ./configure --with-cards=audigyls --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install
<sebb> But I receive this error: configure: error: Unsupported soundcard audigyls make all-deps
<sebb> And Audigy Ls soundcards are supposed to be supported in alsa 1.0.7, (it's also in the list of available soundcards in ./configure --help)
<sebb> Can somebody help me
<sebb> (forget the make all-deps) I copied the line right after by mistake
<lamont> jdub: from the stupid questions department...
<lamont> new machine.  if I play a CD directly, it plays fine.  rip it and play the .ogg and it sounds like crap.  why is that?
<jdub> lamont: sound card?
<lamont> sis
<jdub> so, some sound cards don't put the CD audio through any processing
<lamont> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<lamont> ah.  But would maybe have issues with the capture
<jdub> whereas pcm audio might go through stupid 3d, bass, treble kind of things
<lamont> so do AC97 modems work on warty?
<jdub> and all kinds of other wacked out audio tweakage
<Faustus> no usb scanner users?
<jdub> lamont: do you have a cd player that does digital reading? (ripping for playing)
<jdub> lamont: i think there's an xmms plugin that does it
<lamont> brand new cheap-crap frys special
<jdub> try that, see if it sounds like arse
<jdub> sorry, mean software cd player
<lamont> ah, so try xmms playing instead of 'CD Player"?
<Cloudchaser> plasmo, are you still here?
<jdub> if you have the xmms thing that does extraction for playing
<plasmo> hey
<Cloudchaser> the link you gave me seemed to take care of that error
<Cloudchaser> but now i got another one
<plasmo> alrite
<lamont> jdub: OK.  something to have her try tomorrow (and yes, that's why it matters...)
<plasmo> lol
<jdub> lamont: :)
<Cloudchaser> Please use the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels
<Cloudchaser> to set the screen resolution and remove the "Resolution" entry in the config file
<plasmo> is this the error for the game ur running or wine
<sladen> Cloudchaser: you mean read the windows registry on install?
* lamont wanders off - early day tomorrow (shopping and all that)
<Cloudchaser> ok i''m installing a game with wine
<Cloudchaser> i got that error while installing
<Cloudchaser> not quite sure about how to fix it..going to go look in the wine configuration file and see if i can get an idea
<Cloudchaser> no idea how to edit a registry file in wine ;)
<plasmo> try and hash out ## the "Resolution" = "96" in config
<plasmo> maybe might help
<plasmo> i mean ;;
<Cloudchaser> right but there's also this part:  Please use the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels
<Cloudchaser> to set the screen resolution
<wasabi__> Is 'ssh-agent' suppose to work? ;)
<wasabi__> It's not having any effect. I suspect it's not being set up right.
<hek> what is the easiest way to get firefox 1.0 in place of .9.3 in warty painlessly?
<kensai> hek, maybe downloading the installer
<hek> that made the profiles and everything all screwed up majorly
<kensai> hek, I did thatflawlessly when I had warty
<hek> did you just use it in the home dir?
<kensai> hek, yep
<hek> cause i know it's fine there, but mean REPLACE the other
<kensai> hek, ohhhh
<dee> anyone running firestarter on Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> dee, no but it's available
<Cloudchaser> plasmo i have no Resolution entry in my wine.conf
<Cloudchaser> googling now to try to find an answer
<plasmo> i have one in my ~/.wine/config
<plasmo> i just googled about HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels
<plasmo> seems other people have it on some programs as well :/
<Cloudchaser> thats what i googled on
<Cloudchaser> but i hve no knowledge how to do any registry changes
<plasmo> wat program u tryin to run anyway @_@
<Cloudchaser> just an old game for my son
<plasmo> tried cedega? lol
<Cloudchaser> no i'm unemployed at the moment
<Cloudchaser> can't really afford to buy it
<Cloudchaser> well i just got a part time job but only started monday ;)
<plasmo> :)
<magik_> if i change sources.list from warty to hoary and update apt, should i have any problems? i just want to know in advance :\
<sladen> magik_: as long as you understand that hoary is in *development*.  Will and *does* break from time to time
<magik_> sladen, yeah thats cool, but aside from that... anything else?
<sladen> magik_: you don't need to change anything else to upgrade, if that was your question
<magik_> nah i meant should i have any other problems? also - if i change it back to warty and update again, will it revert back?
<deFrysk> magik_, I use hoary , no probs here
<magik_> deFrysk, ok thanks :D
<deFrysk> magik_, it IS development however Ind I cannot guarantee anything
<magik_> nah its cool, i understand that
<magik_> ;)
<deFrysk> magik_, set locales to utf8 after upgrade (default in hoary)
<magik_> alright
<magik_> thanks dude
<magik_> wait.. how do i do that?
<deFrysk> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<deFrysk> ;p
<deFrysk> sudo of course
<magik_> ahh
<magik_> yup
<magik_> thanks man :D
<magik_> debian rocks
<deFrysk> good luck , dont complain ,report bugs
<magik_> hehe thanks
<deFrysk> and brush your teethe
<deFrysk> teeth
<magik_> :P:
<magik_> LOL
* magik_ runs off to brush his teeth
<allen> Anyone had propblems copying file to a CF card in a reader?
<allen> Sometimes it will go fast and others it will take forever.
<allen> Running Horay
<melazyboy> Anyone in here running fglrx with xorg?
<magik_> i used to
<magik_> i'm on xfree86 now though
<melazyboy> How did you get it working!?!? i have been trying for hours
<magik_> ah well i used to run it on gentoo, so i just emerge at-drivers or whatever
<magik_> and run the fglrx config generator
<melazyboy> not fair
<magik_> ati-drivers*
<melazyboy> I wish we had a package like that, one that would work..
<magik_> i'm assuming you've installed the drivers?
<magik_> heh
<melazyboy> no i haven't not on xorg
<magik_> ah just into the kernel or whatever
<magik_> have you run the fglrxconfig ?
<melazyboy> No i dont have the drivers baked into the kernel i dont have them period...
<magik_> oh ok, what card do you have?
<melazyboy> 9800
<magik_> ok well go to the ati website and download the drivers perhaps
<melazyboy> v. usefull information.
* s0cks wants ubuntu wallpaper
<melazyboy> wants working ati drivers with xorg
<melazyboy> =/
<stuNNed> melazyboy, have you checked in #ati ?
<melazyboy> no ...
<madsen> I still need people to do my little linguistics experiment on http://lillesvin.net/ling/wr/ - that is, if you want to be used as data for my assignment. ;) I would be most grateful if you'd care to take 3-4 minutes to help me out, as I really need all the data I can get. In advance, thanks a _lot_. :)
<said> hi
<plasmo> ahlo
<said> somebody of america?
<plasmo> america? :o
<said> I don't have very good english, but yes Spanish
<said> ???
<HrdwrBoB> australia
<said> anybody ?
<plasmo> i dont speak spanish. im australian
<said> Soy de Mexico
<said> alguien que hable espaol?
<madsen> Mi gato esta loco.
<said> ah bueno
<s0cks> dcm got banned
<said> de donde eres
<said> ?
<s0cks> Is that the dude with the petition?
<madsen> said: Sorry, mi no speaka Spanish for real. :)
<madsen> s0cks: Who?
<said> what?
<plasmo> madsen: i just finished your questioaire thing lol
<madsen> plasmo: Oh, nice. :) Thanks. :)
<aitrus> said: you might want to check out #ubuntu-es
<plasmo> ;)
<madsen> plasmo: Are you the one who has verified the info or the one who has not?
<said> thanks friend, but
<plasmo> i have verified
<madsen> plasmo: Ok, 'cause I just got a "Mail not delivered" notice from my mail-server on an australian guy. :)
<plasmo> ahh lol
<plasmo> no i verified. it said thanks for your time or something
<madsen> plasmo: Great! Thanks again. :)
<plasmo> ;D
<plasmo> well im off. bbl =D
<dablitz> can anyone help me out with a modprobe issue
<dablitz> cpci_hotplug: CompactPCI Hot Plug Core version: 0.2
<dablitz> pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
<dablitz> pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<dablitz> shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<dablitz> pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<dablitz> shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<dablitz>  modprobe pciehp
<dablitz> FATAL: Error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko): Operation not permitted
<HrdwrBoB> you need to use sudo to insert it
<HrdwrBoB> sudo modprove pciehp
<HrdwrBoB> sudo modprobe pciehp
<dablitz> i will try it
<dablitz> :~ $ sudo  modprobe pciehp
<dablitz> Password:
<dablitz> FATAL: Error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko): Operation not permitted
<HrdwrBoB> what is the actual issue?
<dablitz> ok bootup i het this same message. no this is for the touchpad mouse on my laptop. I would really like to use it
<dablitz> its a clean freah install of ubuntu
<melazyboy> dablitz add pcihp and shpchp to your blacklist.d
<melazyboy> I get the whole fatal error thing aswell
<dablitz> linux newbie--how do I do that
<Rene_S> My neighbour is gonna have a fatal error if he doesn't stop yelling at his wife.
<dad> hi from japan
<melazyboy> vim /etc/hostplug/blacklist.d; add pciehp shpchp
<HrdwrBoB> +sudo
<dad> and a fine howdy from japan ?
<HrdwrBoB> hi dad from japan
<dad> heya  Mr bob
<dad> well i;m all ready to ask a question if thats ok?
<dablitz> melazyboy that did not work
<HrdwrBoB> don't ask to ask, ask
<magik_> hmmm how come Dad never told me about being from japan ?!!
<melazyboy> dablitz: I would guess you did it wrong
<dad> lol thanks  ummm usb audio  specifically soundsticks on a ppc
<dad> hello magic im from japan
<dad> via Oz
<melazyboy> dablitz: when you edited the file, did you add those two modules causing the error, and then restarted the comp?
<magik_> you should be at work right now :\
<magik_> and what are we having for tea?
<melazyboy> either that or purge them using rmmod
<dablitz> ok got you
<dad> umm fish heads and i work as little as possible
<HrdwrBoB> my dad is in bangkok, in china, not japan :/
<melazyboy> rmmod -f pciehp or what ever it was
<dad> dont seem to have any sound from cdplayer
<HrdwrBoB> dad: the cd player won't work with a USB sound thingo
<Agrajag> You'll need something that uses CDDA extraction
<dad> oh thats a shame
<Agrajag> there's an xmms plugin for it
<dad> you mean burn ogg files from cd and try to play them?
<lost74> could someone help me I'm trying to install programs  I have downloaded .bin .tar files and I very lost on commands beside dos cd dir
<Agrajag> no
<dad> oh set digital ex option in xmms?
<Agrajag> apt-get install xmms-cdread
<Agrajag> yes
<dad> thanks ill give it a go
<Agrajag> ok
<dablitz> gunna reboot be back in a minute
<dad> hmm failed to run synaptic as root?
<dad> was tha xxms-cdread?
<HrdwrBoB> lost74: what exactly do you want to do
<Agrajag> xmms-cdread
<dad> ok getting thnks
<dablitz> thanks melazyboy that worked perfect
<melazyboy> **bows*
<dablitz> now to get this touchpad to work?
<melazyboy> .. sony laptop?
<dablitz> compaq
<melazyboy> eww
<melazyboy> not sure =/
<dablitz> presario 3210ca 3000+
<melazyboy> that might require some googleing
<dablitz> thanks, bbiab after i google some
<melazyboy> btw that solution i gave you might have some drawbacks, im not sure what that modules just i know others have complained about those errors, i get them too
<s0cks> Didnt someone have another problem with that?
<melazyboy> with what?
<s0cks> The touchpad
<s0cks> last night.
<melazyboy> not sure
<dad> thnks agra its working
<dad> pretty horrible clicking sound though
<melazyboy> I think im going to give up on the fglrx and xorg
<dad> do i need alsa on a ppc?
<dablitz> after i get touchpad working the next step will be "using my cellphone as a modem"
<NetwrkMonkey> oh god you don't want to do that unless you have a 3g cell
<NetwrkMonkey> aircards are slow
<NetwrkMonkey> unless you pay through the nose
<dablitz> yes qualcomm 3g cell
<dablitz> from LG, and I have usbcable for it too
<NetwrkMonkey> cool
<dablitz> I have a winblows cd with software but i am liking ubuntu linux more and more each day i use it
<dad> anyone using a g4 tower?
<NetwrkMonkey> if you use a g4  you should use mac osx
<NetwrkMonkey> i wish i had a mac, but i don't have money falling out of my fur
<dad> totally agree - just wanted to see what this was all about  so far it sooks eggs lol
<gen> sooks eggs?
<dad> sux
<gen> how does it suck eggs
<NetwrkMonkey> what's the proper name for those japanese snow monkies?
<NetwrkMonkey> the cute mean lil buggers
<dad> nihon saru?
<gen> waiting for a reply, dad
<NetwrkMonkey> <shrug>
<NetwrkMonkey> i wanted to mherkhats
<dad> scroll up gen
<NetwrkMonkey> but that's an african prairie doggy
<NetwrkMonkey> Japanese macaque
<NetwrkMonkey> that's it
<dad> well guess i'll leave all this linux crap to the poor -back to a great mutlimedia system  OSX thnks
<melazyboy> dear god totem so blows
<NetwrkMonkey> i just use xine-gui :-)
<melazyboy> i agree its much better
<NetwrkMonkey> but then i'm lazy
<NetwrkMonkey> and i just want to watch
<NetwrkMonkey> not have to futz aroudn with 5 gagillion controls and settttings
<melazyboy> xine has more settings than totem
<melazyboy> by far
<gen> i like vlc and mplayer personally
<melazyboy> hit lord of the known universe and it will enable more settings than you can shake a stick at
<speel> hey is there anyway to install wmv support?
<speel> ???
<Rene_S> there is  a gtk-xine front end
<Rene_S> its simple
<madsen> speel: I think you'd be best of compiling mplayer yourself, it has much better support for various codecs than most other players.
<madsen> Rene_S: Do you know how to install additional codecs for Xine? I seem to have problems doing that... It's using the mplayer codecs (if present), right?
<Rene_S> Yeah
<Rene_S> Download the win32 codec pack from marrilat as well
<madsen> Rene_S: Hmm, so if I dump a new codec in the /usr/lib/win32 dir, then Xine will just use it?
<dablitz> in my device mananger how do I tell if my system is even seeing my touchpad
<Rene_S> as long as xine is configured to use that path
<madsen> dablitz: Is it present in the dev-manager?
<madsen> Rene_S: Hmm, I think I gotta take a closer look at xine, since I'm only using it for DVDs atm. (Menu support, yay!)
<NetwrkMonkey> lol
<dablitz> i don't know because all i see is pci devices
<magik_> hmm when i try to run gdm, it begins to show some stuff, then exits and tells me "an x server appears to be running on :0 already blah blah" .. ?
<dablitz> madsen
<Rene_S> I use xine for almost everything, hell if it could make coffee i would use it for that
<madsen> Rene_S: hehe... If it weren't for mplayer Xine would never have existed. ;)
<melazyboy> magik hold alt and hit F7
<Rene_S> I install that too, never use it though
<speel> hmm i installed gxine and the vid works with wmv's but the sound is messed up any ideas?
<melazyboy> err ctrl+alt
<magik_> melazyboy: yeah, i tried that, but it just takes me to the screen with the X as the mouse cursor etc :\
<melazyboy> magik_: exactly thats x... kill it then
<magik_> i did
<melazyboy> magik_: then you would see a console.. or nothing
<magik_> yeah, i get a console
<magik_> but i don't know how to fix it :\
<melazyboy> after you kill the ugly window with the x, try running gdm
<magik_> yeah i did
<magik_> same result
<melazyboy> if that doesn't work  you might try 'startx gnome'
<melazyboy> I believe that is the command
<melazyboy> or put an .xinit in your ~/ and make it one line with 'gnome'
<magik_> thanks man
<magik_> that worked
<magik_> :)
<melazyboy> heh its a shitty solution you shoulden't thank me =/
<magik_> heh yeah but its better than nothing
<magik_> i can at least google properly now
<magik_> hehe
<melazyboy> there is a better way of doing it i just don't know it, you might want to ask someone how do you set the windowmanager using gdm (would seem to me ass if gdm is supposed to launch gnome as i know of an xdm and a kdm)
<magik_> yeah it does
<magik_> it used to work, but stopped working
<magik_> heh
<melazyboy> funny how that happens isn't it =[
<magik_> heh
<magik_> its ok though
<magik_> i'm sure google can help me
<melazyboy> now find a way for me to install my fglrx drivers on the new xorg =D
<magik_> ahh
<magik_> hehe
<magik_> if you download them, it will come with a script to install
<magik_> then i think you just gotta recompile the kernel
<magik_> then run the config script for fglrx
<dablitz> ok it is considered a touchpad device, needing tpconfig. so I did an apt-get install tpconfig and it installed the config, but cannot open /dev/psaux
<dablitz> anyideas?
<melazyboy> doesn't quite work like that =[ the new version is incompatable with the new xorg, and the drivers ati has don't work with xorg at all, they don't even support the 2.6 kernel,
<melazyboy> i need to take a thanksgiving shit ill brb.. =D
<magik_> ohhh
<NetwrkMonkey> yah know the best thing for heartburn is two tablespoons of vinegar to 1 cup of water
<magik_> haha ok then
<magik_> am i able to revert back to old packages with apt?
<melazyboy> alright.. dablitz Does your kernel have /dev/psaux built in?
<dablitz> well its there, but got the readme on it and it says that I have to kill gpm before running tpconfig
<dablitz> how do I kill gpm
<melazyboy> killall gpm
<dablitz> ok
<pepsi_> hi
<dablitz> that did not work
<diego> hi all, how can i install a .build file?
<HrdwrBoB> diego: what do you want to install
<diego> HrdwrBoB: ftp://developer.ofset.org/dists/sarge/main/binary-all/wxglade_0.3.5.1-1_i386.build
<diego> oh is this just a log?
<HrdwrBoB> you will wabt a deb
<HrdwrBoB> want
<HrdwrBoB> you should be able to add that url to apt
<HrdwrBoB> so you can simply apt-get install wxglade
<diego> hmm
<diego> i can't quite find the .deb in there
<diego> oh nvm
<diego> it's under a different name
<diego> how misleading
<dablitz> i wish i new what hardware this system was using for a touch pad
<HrdwrBoB> dablitz:
<HrdwrBoB> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3994.html
<speel> ey i installed the ubuntu-calalnder-november package how do i acess it?
<dablitz> thanks HrDwrBoB
<speel> ;(
<Cygnia> speel:does the november calendar show up in the wallpaper dialogue?
<ChibiFS> Yey for FreeNX.
<speel> ah yes it does :) thanks
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<ChibiFS> That server-side jpeg compression really helps.
* NetwrkMonkey is thinking about trying ubuntu
<cef_work> anyone recommend a good PCI-X Firewire 800 card for use with ubuntu?
<NetwrkMonkey> does ubuntu have like a calendar overlay for the wallpaper?
<speel> i dont think bout you can use gdeskcal
<magnon> NetwrkMonkey: if you try, you won't be disappointed :)
<speel> hey another question .. you know when you download a .deb from the repos is there any way to get the art work like the icons etc
<speel> or does it even come with it
<zenwhen_> most of the time yes
<speel> how tho?
<jdub> NetwrkMonkey: no, just new wallpapers every month
<NetwrkMonkey> oh
<Gnobody> did anybody else get their cds yet?
<sladen> Gnobody: it depends on when you ordered them (eg, which batch they made it into)
<sladen> Gnobody: and where they've had to be mailed to
<billytwowilly> Gnobody, you got your cds already?
<Gnobody> yes
<Gnobody> they don't work on my DVD-RW
<Gnobody> the install cd hangs on half-way through the install
<Gnobody> and the live cd wont boot at al
<Gnobody> l
<Gnobody> and I have tested multiple cds
<Keybuk> sounds like a hardware issue with your system
<Keybuk> did you try booting a burnt-iso before?
<Gnobody> nah the isos work from ubuntulinux.org
<Gnobody> yes
<Gnobody> I think the media is bad
<Gnobody> I've tried it in 2 computers
<Gnobody> which both work with my burnt cd
<Keybuk> that'd explain it if it were one or two CDs, not all of them
<merriam> there might be a long run of bad cds
<sladen> Gnobody: can you md5sum the CD?
<merriam> Gnobody: you could compare the cds with the correct image
<Gnobody> Ill try it later
<Gnobody> im not that worried I have a working ubuntu install
<Gnobody> I just wanted to give them to my friends
<Keybuk> can your friends boot them?
<Keybuk> it could be your DVD-RW only reading CDs it's burned, for example
<Rene_S> Gremlins or Aliens, thats the answer for everything that goes awry
<billytwowilly> you forgot satan
<gen> satan is my pal
<Rene_S> No, he is too busy with Windows
<Gnobody> OMG DVDJon has done it again he has cracked M$'s Jonas WMP9 copy-protection: http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/04/11/26/0042252.shtml?tid=97&tid=106
<Rene_S> They named it Longhorn not because of a Ski resort or something but in tribute to the evil one himself
<Gnobody> lol
<Gnobody> you mean Bill/Lucifer
<Gnobody> ;)
<Rene_S> Arent they the same guy ?
<Gnobody> yeah
<Rene_S> Really has anyone ever seen Bills feet, I bet there cloven hooves
<Gnobody> when he is bill he wears geeky glasses
<Gnobody> it's his cover
<Gnobody> nah I'd have to say Balmer is more evil than Bill
<Rene_S> He is rounder and dumber, not sure he can spell Evil
<Gnobody> Bill even said Windows may be under the BSD license one day
<AlJ> Gnobody, Really now?
<Gnobody> yes
<Gnobody> it was on CNET
<Rene_S> Demons for Daemons what a concept
<AlJ> I don't understand their hate for the GPL.
<AlJ> They seem to embrace the BSD license pretty well.
<billytwowilly> The BSD licence lets them take and not give back
<billytwowilly> The GPL doesn't
<gpled> just wondering why xchat is at 2.0.8, when 2.4.1 is out?
<Gnobody> they think the GPL is more restrictive but really I think it is because RMS has stated he is the official opposition to MS
<billytwowilly> Thus the hatred
<billytwowilly> gpled, it's out in hoary. You won't see it until hoary is released
* iz is away: terug
* iz is back (gone 00:00:09)
<billytwowilly> Gnobody, the GPL is more restrictive than the BSD licence
<Gnobody> yeah
<jdub> gpled: because warty was released with 2.0.8
<AlJ> Man, This winmodem thing is making my head ache.
<gen> hence the "Win"
<billytwowilly> win = no win
<Rene_S> Man I hate this smoking outside crap, I wanna see overwheight people having to go outside to eat there chocolate cake.
<gen> uh
<ubll> what?
<Rene_S> Oops that was meant for someone else hehe
<Rene_S> I typed in the wrong box
<AlJ> "Super Size Me!"
<AlJ> hehe
<billytwowilly> Rene_S, I would send fat people outside to eat their cake if the were spraying crumbs in my face so that I had to eat cake too;)
<Rene_S> Hehe
<Rene_S> Good point
* billytwowilly is a fat person, but working on changing. Lost 30 lbs.
* billytwowilly recommends Rene_S  becomes a smoker that is working on changing
<AlJ> billytwowilly, congrats!
<Rene_S> I look like an ethiopian now, I got sick and havent gained my wieght back yet
<Rene_S> billytwowilly, I got me 2 weeks worth of patches that I start on Monday
<billytwowilly> Rene_S, Good for you. Smoking, like eating excessively is a horrible habit, but I'm happy we both atleast have the opportunity to indulge our weaknesses.
<billytwowilly> anyhoo, that's enough high and mighty BS.
<Rene_S> Amen
* billytwowilly goes to smoke a joint
<billytwowilly> jk;)
* Rene_S is off to have a smoke and eat apple pie
<billytwowilly> hehe
<Rene_S> Actually I just went to a funeral of a girl who died of cancer and she was 26
<billytwowilly> I'm taking a class called the pharmacology of drug abuse right now. It's pretty interesting. make nicotine illegal and legalize pot and cocaine.
<billytwowilly> ouch..
<Rene_S> left a hubby and 2 kids
<billytwowilly> That's a shame.
<Rene_S> Yeah, so i figure I better quit before I look dumb laying on a slab all splayed out like a holiday ham
<billytwowilly> Good call.
<Rene_S> I really dont need my brain wieghed that badly
<billytwowilly> Where do you live?
<Rene_S> Canada
<billytwowilly> really? I didn't know they did autopsies on people who die of cancer..
<novaburst> how do I find out if there is a monodevelop package for Ubuntu?
<Rene_S> Depends if they died straight out or if there were complications, I think they do it for research sometimes
<billytwowilly> Rene_S, are you in ontario or quebec?
<Rene_S> Ontario
<Rene_S> I am not sure what they do, I have never been dead
* billytwowilly was dead once.
<billytwowilly> Then they brought me back.
<billytwowilly> No white light or anything. Pretty dissapointing overall
<AlJ> novaburst, There is. Check out the FAQ, You need to add a 3rd party repository
<Rene_S> Yeah thats gotta suck, I was thinking of going Muslim for the 72 virgin thing but I prolly would end up dissapointed
<novaburst> AlJ: thank you :)
<billytwowilly> Cenrist Muslim or fundamentalist muslim?
<Rene_S> Whatever gives me the virgins. I just dont know though
<billytwowilly> Heh. Both get 72 virgins.
<billytwowilly> The difference is like comparing the united church to Evangelical Christians;)
<Rene_S> Its prolly all hype and you end up milking cows or something for eternity
<AlJ> Haha.
<Rene_S> Well if I dont have to kill anyone then ill take that one
<Rene_S> With my luck I would die and come back as myself and have to relive the whole thing over
<billytwowilly> That would be sweet. I'd invest in Yahoo and Bre-ex.
<billytwowilly> And not smoke.
<billytwowilly> Then live a long, rich life
<Rene_S> I would snuff out Bill Gates while he was in college
<Rene_S> just for the heck of it
<billytwowilly> hmm. Then we might be running os/2..
<billytwowilly> which would be lame.
<gen> os/2 haha
<skawave> has anyone run ubuntu on k6-2 hardware?
<billytwowilly> k6-2?
<gen> k6-2 is the old amd
<billytwowilly> the one before athlon?
<skawave> almost
<skawave> k6-3 was before the athlon
<skawave> its a i586 cpu
<gen> it's old hardware skawave, should work fine
<billytwowilly> It'll prbably run, but it might be slow
<Gnobody> has anybody successfully got XFCE 4.2 RC1 working on warty?
<|progenic|> excuse me, is there no firefox 1.0 for ubuntu ?
<skawave> should I be using something like fluxbox or xfce?
<gen> would be quicker skawave, yes
<melazyboy> |progenic|: yes upgrade to hoary
<billytwowilly> |progenic|, There is. update to hoary. warty = secure and only security updates. hoary= devel branch
<gen> you don't need hoary for 1.0..
<billytwowilly> If you've run debian unstable/testing you'll be fine.
<Gnobody> is everybody using hoary?
* billytwowilly is
<Gnobody> I went back to warty
<gen> of course everybody isn't gnobody
<Gnobody> I was using hoary for weeks
<gen> i went back to warty also
<billytwowilly> hoary has been hella stable.
<Gnobody> but I got sick of the bugs
* billytwowilly is loving it.
<RaCarter> does ubuntu use rpms?
<Keybuk> Gnobody: did you file them in Bugzilla?
<skawave> one more thing, the laptop I would like to install it on has a Linksys WCP11 802.11 pc card, is wireless supported in ubuntu?
<Rene_S> no .debs
<Gnobody> you can use rpms with alein
<Gnobody> alien
<Gnobody> sudo alien -i whatever.rpm
<Rene_S> See I knew it, Aliens and linux
<Rene_S> Satan and Window
<gen> species
<Gnobody> Keybuk no im too lazy ;)
<RaCarter> so normally ubuntu use dpkg?
<Keybuk> Gnobody: ok, can you hold still a moment so I can read your mind through your monitor so the bugs can be fixed
<Gnobody> yes
<Gnobody> sure thing
<Gnobody> but im hella lazy so hurry up
* Rene_S rubs on his crystal ball, oops thats not the right one
<|progenic|> how to upgrade to hoary ?
<Gnobody> dirty rene
<Gnobody> dirty
<Rene_S> Aww common cut me some slack, I havent been naughty in like months
<Gnobody> that is unhealthy then
<Gnobody> may I suggest pr0n?
<Rene_S> Only if there is sheep in it
* billytwowilly recommends pornotorrent.tk
<Rene_S> ok, lets get back to Ubuntu now
<Gnobody> lol
<AlJ> |progenic|, this should help you: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<ernie> hey folks, happy thanksgiving
<JDahl> are there any links to Hoary/X.org screenshots? I am abit curious since everyone is talking about it
<ernie> im wondering if anyone knows where i can find some documentation on how to delete the files that synaptic downloads
<JDahl> ernie, sudo apt-get clean
<JDahl> (off my memory, if it does work "man apt-get")
<ernie> Jdahl - it wont look any different than hedghog
<JDahl> ernie, ok
<JDahl> ernie, but Xorg is supposed to have alot of new eye-candy isnt it?
<JDahl> transparencies, drop-shadows, etc
<plasmo> but buggy
<melazyboy> JDahl: the ability is in Xfree as well
<melazyboy> JDahl: Gnome won't take advantage of any more of the abilities using xorg than it would using xfree
<jdub> JDahl: not by itself :-)
<jdub> melazyboy: composite, damage, etc. are not in xfree86
<ernie> no actually xorg will be like sort of downgrading from xfree, you see xfree quit abiding to gnu so nobody wants it anymore
<JDahl> so why are everyone so eager to break their Ubuntu installation to get it?
<gen> why not
<ernie> because it is the future of X windows
<melazyboy> JDahl: Xorg is just the newer xfree its not like xfree v2.0 or a complete rewrite, its just a fork originally because of licensing issues with Xfree
<jdub> JDahl: because you can try out the additional software that makes all the crazy eyecandy stuff work
<jdub> JDahl: but most of it is not regarded as stable yet
<ernie> it wont break your install, trust me im a total n00b and use hoary, only a few problems rise once in a while
<melazyboy> JDahl: The creater of Xfree wanted more name recognition so he changed the license so each time the software was used he had to be credited.
* billytwowilly is using hoary as well. no problems at all.
<nevyn> melazyboy: it was more than that...
<billytwowilly> except for one .ICEauthority file problem.
<ernie> but this is an awsome community and bugs are squashed immedieately
<nevyn> melazyboy: it extended to all advertising of compilations.
<Rene_S> I thought Hoary would be more Hairy but its pretty stable
<ernie> is it possible to resize a reiser partition or do i have to format?
<melazyboy> Has there been newer versions of Xfree since he made that decesion i know all of the distros broke from it then, but did he have something up his sleave to warrent that demand like 500k lines of new code ? i mean seems kind of silly to demand something with no bargining chip
<jdub> melazyboy: yes, there was the final release.
<jdub> Rene_S: it's fairly robust, but definitely not stable :)
<ernie> i like the daily updates, make me feel good
<ernie> dont know why, just does
<melazyboy> ernie, lol
<Rene_S> jdub, Yeah I am aware of that, I somehow thought It would have more issues than it does at this stage of the process
* FartClone2 is Away: ( FartClone2 ) | Since: ( Friday, November 26, 2004. 08:03:33 ) Xlack v1.9.2
<ernie> well when u upgrade to hoary now, not a qhole bunch of stuff changes, it will eventually totally change but now only select things are changed, thats how i look at it
<HrdwrBoB> FartClone2: please turn off those messages
<ernie> is it possible to resize a reiser partition or do i have to format?
<HrdwrBoB> ernie: you can resize
<ernie> how?
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html#features
<ernie> thanks bob
<HrdwrBoB> not a worry
<ernie> no worries mate
<pepsi_> zxcvuiop123
<pepsi_> hi
<melazyboy> ernie: reiserfsprogs
<speel> whats assistive technology prefrences?
<jdub> speel: accessibility stuff
<Micksa> hey
<Micksa> is there a way to add http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/debs/ to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Micksa> it's not in the "normal" structure (whatever that is), but it has a Packages.gz
<jdub> deb http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/debs/ ./
<Micksa> ta
<mhlandry> Im interested in setting up ubuntu on some of my computers - but I have one question - how is upgrading the distro handled?
<mhlandry> can you do it through apt or does ti involve burning cds and installing from a cd?
<birme> mhlandry: you use apt and the command dist-upgrade
<mhlandry> brime: that's what i wanted to hear, thanks
<mhlandry> soon as I get some time on my hand ima give it a shot - I've done a few installs and I'm impressed - just wanted to see how it would be to keep updated
<birme> mhlandry: have you ever used debian?
<mhlandry> yes
<mhlandry> but not very often
<birme> then it is quite the same
<mhlandry> the reason I am warry is this
<mhlandry> I tried out mepis once
<mhlandry> and it was a breeze to install
<birme> but a pain to upgrade?
<mhlandry> but apt getting something ususally caused problems
<mhlandry> because the config files were customized by the mepis guy
<mhlandry> so jsut apt-get update would randomly cause errors like sound not working
<birme> update only updates the local packages list, you mean upgrade right?
<mhlandry> nonajme, even something like installing a newer version of a package you already had
<mhlandry> well, yeah I guess
<mhlandry> sorry :)
<mhlandry> its been awhile since I've used debian
<birme> anyway, you could use synaptic package manager. A graphical front end to apt
<mhlandry> I did notice that as wel
<mhlandry> l
<birme> or aptitude which is "curses" based
<mhlandry> command like is fine, I was just interested it apt broke the distro
* birme is not sure if it uses curses but people often know what I mean
<JDahl> birme, even dist-upgrade, right?
<CVirus> what package manager does this distro uses ?
<birme> it is based on dpkg
<birme> i.e. debian packages
<CVirus> .deb ?
<birme> yep
<CVirus> hmm
<CVirus> apt-get is there ?
<birme> yep
<CVirus> what else ?
<birme> and aptitude or synaptic package manager
<birme> if you do not prefer the command line tools
<CVirus> hmm
<birme> easy to install and easy to upgrade IMHO
<birme> I haven't been running ubuntu for so long, but I have been running Debian as long as I can remember
<birme> so now all desktop computers run ubuntu and my servers still run debian
<birme> you can of course run ubuntu on servers, but I don't want to reinstall the servers
<mhlandry> how long have you been running it for birme?
<_MacGyver_> good morning
<mhlandry> morning? ;)
<_MacGyver_> and greetings from germany :)
<plasmo> gday mate
<_MacGyver_> i still have the problem that i cant compile Mesa
<_MacGyver_>  -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions main/api_arrayelt.c -o main/api_arrayelt.o
<_MacGyver_> /bin/sh: compiler: no such file or directory
<_MacGyver_> the question is which compiler mesa need...
<_MacGyver_> gcc,g++ etc are all installed
* sid77 ciao
<mariam> could anyone tell me how to connect a printer that's connected to a windows xp PC via network?
<jiyuu0> mariam, i need to know that too... nautilus can't seem to see the network printer
<mariam> i'm trying to go through the Add a printer wizard, but it doesn't work
<jiyuu0> same here, cause no printer found
<mariam> jiyuu0, i can see the other computer
<mariam> where the printer is connected to
<mariam> but i can't see the printer itself
<jiyuu0> i can see computer (windows)
<jiyuu0> i can see the shared folder
<jiyuu0> but not the printer
<jiyuu0> smbclient shows the printer
<mariam> yeah, same here
<jiyuu0> i wonder anyone else face the same prob...
<mariam> i'm sure
<mariam> everything else has worked perfectly
<mariam> except that
<jdub> printers don't appear in nautilus at all
<Shufla> hello :)
<mariam> jdub, how can i connect to it then?
<mariam> i dont know what the samba url to the printer is
<jdub> mariam: ideally through the 'printing' configuration dialogue
<jdub> you'll be able to see the printer name in smbclient
<jdub> so type smb://<printer> in the add printer dialogue
<jdub> hrm, it wants host/printer
<mariam> yeah, exactly
<mariam> which is which?
<HrdwrBoB> smb://host/printer
<jdub> which host is the printer connected to?
<Shufla> smbclient -N -L //host
<jdub> you're connecting to a host with smbclient, right?
<mariam> yes
<jdub> then you can see the printer name :)
<aru> will ubuntu read my ntfs formatted USB drive, and if so does it auto mount to the desktop or somewhere else?
<mariam> still no luck
<Treenaks> aru: you can read it
<Treenaks> aru: just not write it
<Treenaks> (and why NTFS, and not FAT?)
<birme> mhlandry: debian or ubuntu?
<mhlandry> birme: ubuntu
<aru> Treenaks, does it auto mount it somewhere specific?
<birme> mhlandry: a couple of weeks
<Treenaks> aru: it'll show on your desktop - it'll mount on /media/somewhere
<aru> hmm, its not showing up
<mariam> jdub, i ran 'smbclient -N -l //gagik'
<mariam> and i can see the printer
<Treenaks> mariam: note the upper case L
<|progenic|> excuse me, can QT used in gnome ?
<|progenic|> i mean the library
<mariam> Treenaks, I did use upper case L
<mariam> the pritner name is hppcs900
<|progenic|> my program need a QT to run, so is it possible to install QT and run it on gnome ?
<Shufla> mariam: try to smbclient -N //gagik/hppcs900
<mariam> but when I enter //gagik and hppcs900 into host and printer (repectively), it still wonr't connect
<Shufla> |progenic|: yes.
<|progenic|> just apt-get install qt ?
<aru> Treenaks, what do I need to do if it doesnt show up?
<Treenaks> |progenic|: what are you trying to do? just installing QT won't do anything
<Shufla> |progenic|: well. it's possibile that program wchich you need is in universe or multiverse repo
<Treenaks> aru: check your logfiles
<mariam> Shufla, i get 'Domain=[GAGIK]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] '
<mhlandry> how long have you guys been using ubuntu for?
<mariam> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Shufla> mariam: well. as I see, you need to supply proper password
<plasmo> mhlandry: over 1 month
<|progenic|> i'm trying to use skype, so i need QT 3.2 to run
<Shufla> mhlandry: 2 mnths
<|progenic|> any idea wif that ?
<aru> its showing up in device manager
<Shufla> |progenic|: well. AFAIR there's deb for debian testing on skype download. you shall try it first.
<jiyuu0> |progenic|, try http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/#skype
<aru> hmm...
<Shufla> mariam: do you have NT-domain there?
<mariam> how do i find that out?
<mariam> Shufla, you said i needed to supply a proper password, but the computer doesn't have a password
<aru> Treenaks, I'm not sure what I'm looking for in this log
<Treenaks> aru: does it notice that you insert/remove the device?
<Shufla> mariam: hm... paste me on priv effect of smbclient -N -L //gagik
<aru> from what I can make out, I don't think so
<aru> I guess every distro has to have at least one drawback :)
<jiyuu0> nothing is perferct
<jdub> aru: ntfs stuff doesn't automount atm
<jdub> aru: it probably will in the next release
<aru> oh, that makes more sense then :)
<Shufla> jiyuu0, mariam : give me a sec, I've got to think...
<jiyuu0> Shufla, OK
<aru> this is all laid out perfectly, the people that made this distro must actually use a GUI
<michealbolton> are all .deb packages compatible with ubuntu?
<crimsun> aru: they do. They create one. It's called GNOME. :)
<Shufla> michealbolton: almost. especcialy that provided for debian/sarge aka testing
<Shufla> michealbolton: anyway there is many apps in universe/multiverse
<michealbolton> cool thanks
<bob2> aru: if some device isn't automounting, please file a bug
<jdub> michealbolton: not really. we suggest sticking to universe and multiverse
<bob2> unless it's ntfs/hfs on warty, then it's a known bug :)
<aru> bob2, I think its because its NTFS
<bob2> right, known issue, fixed in hoary
<aru> sweet
<aru> this distro needs to be on my laptop ASAP :)
<michealbolton> i have it on my laptop
<jiyuu0> aru, it's already on my laptop
<michealbolton> it works great
<jiyuu0> same here
<michealbolton> Everything works
<michealbolton> well almost everything, i have no 3d support tho
<jiyuu0> what card?
<michealbolton> savage s3
<aru> how about wireless pcmcia cards for the laptop, anyone have one of those?
<michealbolton> hmm i have internal wireless, i used ndiswrapper with a windows driver
<michealbolton> supposidly ndiswrapper works with pc cards
<jiyuu0> wah... lucky my dell laptop... all hardware ok
<jdub> aru: depends on your card
<jiyuu0> dlink pcmcia plug n play
<aru> oh I don't have one yet, but I figured I would ask before I bought one
<xukun> hi
<xukun> I,m having a problem burning cd's in ubuntu, there is no burner if I do cdrecord --scanbus
<bob2> don't use -scanbus
<Treenaks> xukun: use cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc or something
<bob2> 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc'
<bob2> I'm pretty sure this is in the faq, too
<xukun> ok I will check that
<michealbolton> is there a way I can type in japanese in ubuntu?
<Shufla> mariam, jiyuu0 : i have no idea. i've solved it once. check the printer configuration. afair if it works under win-boxes with anonymous access it do not have to work same way on ubuntu. try to use user/passwords. check printer permissions on win-boxes... howgh, sorry :(
<jiyuu0> Shufla, thanks for ur effort
<Treenaks> michealbolton: yes, there is, but I don't know how.
<plasmo> mmm i got my skype working. time to test it out :D
<plasmo> installed i mean :)
<mariam> Shufla, thank you very much for all your support
<mariam> I'll try to research online and see if i can dig anything up
* sid77 re
<|progenic|> excuse me, is there any ubuntu manual to setup ftp server ?
<stuNNed> |progenic|, probly a debian howto would apply
<|progenic|> ok
<|progenic|> thx
<leyman> hey!
<Shufla> ho!
<leyman> is it possible to do some kind of dist-upgrade from *-i386 to *-amd64?
<bob2> no
<Keybuk> aptitude reinstall "~i" might work *shrug*
<Keybuk> then again, it could explode into little bits as the libc jumps architectures
<leyman> sounds dangerous :)
<Shufla> better is to reinstall full system while going from 32bit arch to 64bit arch
<bob2> you can point aptitude at a different arch? how?
<mhlandry> how the hell could do you a dist-upgrade from i386 to amd64?
<bob2> dpkg does hava --force-architecture option
<leyman> mhlandry, why not, the i386-version runs just fine on amd64, i'm doing that just now
<mhlandry> may I ask why?
<bob2> you can debootstrap a new amd64 system
<bob2> if you have a biarch kernel
<Neill> can you use a 64bit kernel with 32bit userspace?
<Soltek> hi
<nevyn> Neill: yes.
<bob2> well, you can make a kernel that supports both
<Myron> Anyone knows how do i get agpgart module not to load at boot? I want to use nvagp.
<Treenaks> Myron: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto on how to use the NVidia driver
<Myron> There is nothing about how to unload agpgart?
<bob2> load nvagp in /etc/modules
<cardador> Myron: you need to change a line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or XF86Config-4)
<cardador> Myron: try to find the information on the Nvidia driver documentation
<Myron> cardador: i have edited those configs, the conflict is that nvagp module cannot be used if agpgart module is loaded
<Treenaks> Myron: /etc/modules modules get loaded before hotplug loads its modules.. so it'll get loaded first if you put it there
<markus_> Hi. I'd like to install Ubuntu by booting from CD-ROM and then use a network-server for retrieving the packages from. Any hint how I can tell Ubuntu to fetch its packages via network?
<bob2> it asks you during the install
<Myron> u did put nvagp on /etc/modules
<Myron> but still: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!
<tck> anyone get their cd's yet ?
<Moof> tck: yup
<tck> arggh
<bob2> lots of people did
<tck> i haven't :(
<Moof> with the topless guy right on the front
<tck> where are u guys living
<Moof> made a splash in the offcie ;)
<Moof> tck: spain
<tck> and they are been sent from Jersey ?
<bob2> no, the netherlands
<tck> ireland is closer than spain
<tck> ahh ok
<Moof> do we know who the topless guy is?
<Moof> tck: mine were sent from switzerland
<bob2> Moof: a model in SA
<tck> whats the packaging like
<tck> just a cd sleeve ?
<markus_> bob2, hmmm, with "it asks you during the install", did you answer the network-install-topic? (Because I can't find the step where it asks me...)
<Moof> tck: it's a paper cd sleeve for the powerpc one, and a unfoldabel paper two-cd sleeve for i386
<tck> nice
<tck> can't wait
<tck> :)
<bob2> markus_: why don't you want to install the base system fro mthe cd?
<sparehead1> on a base install its still supposed to boot into gdm and then gnome right?
<tck> gonna hand them all out at the next computer meet
<sparehead1> if i wanted to grab the gnome erm is meta-package the right term? that get installed by default what would I apt-get?
<Agrajag> ubuntu-desktop should do it
<markus_> bob2, because the machine doesn't have a built-in CD-ROM, but I only have an external USB-CD-ROM, and I can't get Ubuntu to recognize this drive once I set the language and keyboard...
<bob2> ouch
<bob2> does your machine support pxe or whatever?
<sparehead1> rock, thanks Agrajag
<markus_> I don't know yet. I thought booting from CD and then setting a network-server as apt-source would be easier...?
* sid77 goddbye, all!
<jml> ciao!
<sparehead1> so does ubuntu-desktop not install by default anymore?
<sparehead1> ciao!
<jml> I've just installed scribus on ubuntu
<jml> and it segfaults when it opens my template.
<borgmeister> how do i convert rpm's to deb with alien?
<jml> has anyone used scribus successfully on ubuntu?
<bob2> sparehead1: it is installed by default
<bob2> if you installed totem-xine and didn't look carefully, tho, you might have lost it
<jml> I think this it might be a font thing.
<sparehead1> nope clean install (cause i broke it with gnome-ppp and leaving multiverse in my apt/source.list while trying to get slmodem to work) just did an
<sparehead1> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and its all installing now
<toptnc> hi
<toptnc> 1hi
<Lowry> hi all
<toptnc> yesterday i upgrade my SID with hoary
<toptnc> after upgrading everithing seems to work ok
<toptnc> but when i rebooted, mount doesn't work at all
<toptnc> only root /dev/shm and /dev/pts seems to be well mounted
<toptnc> /proc /sys and /home refuses to mount
<toptnc> i was using a custom kernel 2.6.7
<toptnc> that kernel worked pretty well with my sid
<toptnc> anyway, i installed kernel-image-2.6.9-1-k7 and everything returns to normality
<toptnc> now, i want to know if is it sane to keep my old sid servers with hoary servers into sources.list
<stuNNed> toptnc, probably best to keep either/or not both
<toptnc> well, i can see that in ubuntu servers there are main, multiverse, restricted and universe
<toptnc> any of them have all debian packages?
<bob2> "refuse to mount"?
<bob2> you have *sid* servers?
<toptnc> yes
<toptnc> by now i have ubuntu and sid in sources.list
<toptnc> everithing seems to work ok
<bob2> except you get no security updates
<toptnc> well, i haven't any inconvenience to get a fully ubuntu system.
<toptnc> but i don't want to reinstall all my system
<toptnc> i rather prefer to "upgrade" to ubuntu
<toptnc> what if remove sid servers from my sources.list and make a reinstall of all?
<bob2> that won't help
<bob2> you could play pinning games, but it's not supported
<markus_> Hi. I've recently installed KDE from Universe, and now I don't have a vim-executable anymore. "kvim" offers /usr/bin/vim.org which basically seems to be a vim-executable. Though, "vim" is also installed of course and should provide /usr/bin/vim ... but this file is not available. Any idea?
<bob2> dpkg -L vim | grep vim
<hans_wurst> hello
<markus_> $ dpkg -L vim | grep /usr/bin/vim: lists the vim-executable, and says something about "diverted by kvim to: /usr/bin/vim.org". What does this mean?
<bob2> it means /ur/bin/vim is the one from kvim
<bob2> and /usr/bin/vim.orig is the one from vim
<markus_> bob2: The "dpkg -L vim" lists the file /usr/bin/vim as this file *should* be in the vim-package. The "funny" thing is that I don't have a /usr/bin/vim, as "kvim" doesn't offer such a file. Isn't there a way to tell the "vim"-package to reclaim its file again?
<bob2> you can undivert it
<bob2> but it's easier to remove kvim
<markus_> bob2: I tried that, but removing kvim would remove kde again ...
<markus_> bob2, how could I undiviert it?
<bob2> "kde" is fine to remove
<markus_> bob2, further packages that would go are kdeaddons (which seems to be fine to be removed too) and vimpart, with the latter offering some libraries. I'll try removing it though and hope for the best...
<markus_> bob2, It worked (though I don't know how KDE might re-act on this ... but I suppose it's fine there too.) Many thanks!
<bob2> you're welcome
<bob2> to undivert it, you can use dpkg-divert, but I forget the exact options
<ztonzy> hi :)
<ztonzy> anyone who has recently updated to the lastest k7 kernel ? I have and noticed significant slowlness in gui, overall
<ztonzy> tried to re-install couple of things but haven't helped
<smo> I can't say I've noticed anything different
<bob2> reinstalling packages is never going to make things faster
<markus_> bob2, ok, thanks. I'll check this one day ...
<lupus_> firefox has no firefox -n "url" option ? so I can open a new site in a new tab
<lupus_> ?
<bob2> ztonzy: if it seems slower, and gets fast again when you boot the old kernel,. please file a bug
<ztonzy> bob2, maybe not, but maybe fix them
<ztonzy> well...it seems it overwrite the older k7 kernel
<ztonzy> it was an update
<bob2> ztonzy: no, it won't fix them either
<bob2> ztonzy: yes, try installing the old one
<smo> It shouldn't do?  I still have -2-k7 and -3-k7 in grub & /boot
<ztonzy> I notice it when like when I log out...and this shading on the monitor is stepping rather than going smooth
<ztonzy> bob2, then I must remove current one first...then start over again :)
<bob2> ztonzy: yes
<bob2> smo: there have been multiple versions of -3
<ztonzy> at first it gave menu.lst an default kernel menu...like nothing specific...which I commented out...because there's no such kernel, weird
<ztonzy> I have XP2800+  is a k7 kernel better than a normal i686 ?
<smo> lupus_: It's a little more verbose, but try: firefox --remote "openurl(http://mozilla.org/,new-tab)"
<Adrenal> how do i make the root account?
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ztonzy> bob2, it cant have to do connection between kernelupdate+XFree+nvidiadrivers... ??  I mean the slowness
<Rene_S> Is there away to add the menu items that appear in the computer section of the panel to show up under just the gnome footprint menu ?
<lupus_> what is udeb?
<markus_> I use cplay to play mp3s and oggs. Sometimes, "mpg321" crashes, resulting in all other sounds being played twice as fast. I then need to kill mpg321 manually ... Anybody knows something about it?
<bob2> ztonzy: you changed all those thing at once?
<bob2> lupus_: a package format used by the installer
<hans_wurst> can someone recommend a dvd burner for linux?
<ztonzy> bob2, no...after I felt the "slowness"
<bob2> hah, erm
<mjr> hans_wurst, pretty much any will work
<hans_wurst> ok... or just recommend a dvd burner  ;-(
<hans_wurst> ;-)
<jordi> hey guys
<jordi> can't find the official schedule for the Matar meeting in the wiki
<jordi> Any quick pointer?
<Treenaks> jordi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Conference ?
<bob2> jane's still working on it last I heard
<sparehead1> hans_wurst: most of my friends swear by the pioneers. Most dont run linux and I dont know about compatability with linux (that was my official disclaimer ^_^ ) but all like the pioneer's
<jordi> Treenaks: seen that. Where's the schedule?
<Treenaks> jordi: dunno
<Treenaks> there's a schedule link on there
<jordi> bob2: ok, Quim phoned me and told me it was already up.
<xukun> guys why does the the framebuffer console doesnt work, even vga=791 in /grub/menu.lst doesnt seem to work
<jordi> Treenaks: I'm totally missing it then :)
<Treenaks> There is an initial sketch of ConferenceGoals online. The draft Conference BOF schedule will be up by Thursday, 25th November.
* Treenaks waits for the official schedule then :)
<bob2> Treenaks: that was yesterday
<Treenaks> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MataroSessionsWorkshops
<Treenaks> ?
<bob2> oh, good point
<Treenaks> but on which day is this all?
<bob2> saturday dec 11
<Treenaks> (26 Nov) A conference schedule will be posted soon.
<jordi> Treenaks: first Saturday.
<Rene_S> Is there away to add the menu items that appear in the computer section of the panel to show up under just the gnome footprint menu ?
<bob2> Rene_S: no
<Rene_S> bleh
<Treenaks> jordi: hm.. I'm there from 5-10.. just gone on 11
<jordi> oh well
<bob2> 11th is "jordi shows us around barcelona" day, afaik :-)
<Treenaks> wasn't it pygtk day as well?
<fabbione> hey jordi
<Rene_S> Oh well, I can make space by making the window list smaller then
<fabbione> jordi: que pasa?
<silbs> the schedule is still being worked on. Sorry for the delay - working on getting it posted asap.
<silbs> mega pygtk bof is scheduled for over the weekend.
* bob2 beats Keybuk on principle
<silbs> there is a schedule for the 11th on the wiki, but that is a special case. Schedule for other days coming
<silbs> I believe jdub is supposed to be putting it online
* Treenaks pokes jdub with a 10ft pole
<silbs> jordi: I have you down for the 5th to the 14th - is that approx correct?
<jordi> silbs: that's exact.
<jordi> hi, jane, fabio
<jordi> bob2: well, I could show you guys some places around Barcelona. But hopefully we can get braindmg or nyu to do the real thing, as they actually live in BCN. :)
<jordi> I live ~350 kms south, in Valncia.
<daniels> jordi: oh cool, so you speak Valencian, yeah?
<jordi> lol
<bob2> nah, they speak spanish
<bob2> it's in spain, dude
<jordi> I wonder why a silly Aussie knows about these stupid issues regarding our language :)
<jordi> bob2: it's Catalunya too :)
<bob2> maybe because silly catalins blog about it :-)
<toptnc> jordi: you speak Valencian or a Catalonian variant?
<toptnc> :D
<toptnc> Catalonian == Valencian ??
<nevyn> bob2: that's like saying they speak the same language in firenze and sicillia
<toptnc> Human stupidity is infinite :-P
<stvn> nevyn: they do, 'not-understandable';)
<king_arthur> nevyn: why? don't they? :-)
<nevyn> king_arthur: it's got the same label.. but it aint the same language.
<king_arthur> nevyn: I know... I live there
<jordi> I mean.
<jordi> What do Argentinians speak? Argentinian, or Spanish?
<nevyn> king_arthur: I just did 12 years of school italian ;)
<nevyn> and lived with a bunch of italian tobacco farmers.
<daniels> jordi: well, not Catalan
<king_arthur> nevyn: but have lived a few years downunder as well
<jordi> Does anyone doubt it's Spanish? Well, Valencian and Catalan is the same case. There are some words that vary between Catalan and Valencian, that's all.
<king_arthur> nevyn: my Italian landlord spoke about the same level of Italian and English.. :-)
<nevyn> jordi: but dialects are a tricky business.. a quite innocuous statement can become something completely different
<stvn> king_arthur: italish?
<king_arthur> nevyn: same as my spanish friends did.. spanglish.. :-)
<stvn> :)
<nevyn> all the italian kids cracked the shits.. cause they had to work in yr12 italian.
<nevyn> cause what they spoke at home didn't cut it.
<jordi> nevyn: well, I tell you it's not the case in Catalan/Valencian. There are cases where totally normal words in Spanish (Castilla) are quite funny in Argentina.
<king_arthur> nevyn: I know but this is all a bit O.T.
<jordi> Our word for "shell" (animal shell) is "concha". In Argentina, that means pussy. So what, still same language.
<jdub> haha
<stvn> hehe
<king_arthur> just insatlling Warty right now on a x586
<jdub> thanks jordi, that'll come in handy
<nevyn> see is there a creature in that shell takes on an ENTIRELY different meaning ;)
<stvn> jordi: what I learned from spanish friends was that every spanish word had a second meaning ;)
<daniels> anyway, offtopic!
<jordi> stvn: yeah. EOD on my part :)
<king_arthur> question any of you guys using a double display setup?
<nevyn> yes yes it is but fun.
<Ycros> king_arthur, I am
<nevyn> stop now.
<jordi> or daniels might get angry! And you guys should fear an angry little daniel.
<stvn> :)
<king_arthur> Ycros: was it difficult to setup?
<king_arthur> it didn't work for me
<Ycros> mmm, twinview didn't work for me (nvidia card)
<stvn> daniels: btw I've traced my tv-out problem to wrong cables, so I don't know yet if your radeon driver works, need to fetch new cables
<Ycros> I'm running two separate screens
<king_arthur> I have pulled out one card and starting again
<Ycros> without xinerama extensions
<Ycros> I've never managed to get it working with two separate cards
<daniels> stvn: oh, heh :)
<king_arthur> new installation takes about 3/4 hours :-(
<jordi> jdub: "coger" is a word you use dozens of times every day (to pick up, etc). It means "fuck" in Argentina. :P
<Ycros> I once had it at the stage where I could switch between both cards, but not have them run simultaneously
<king_arthur> Ycros: It should be possible, in theory
<Ycros> yes, people have done it
<Ycros> what cards are you doing it with?
<king_arthur> Ycros: is there a irc channel for xfree to the best of your knowledge?
<Ycros> never been in one
<Ycros> it's probably a scary place. (:
<king_arthur> Ycros: one is SiS and one is Trident
<king_arthur> I agree
<king_arthur> setting up xfree on my first install 2 years agoo took me about 15 days... :-(
<king_arthur> Ycros: question: how comes so many ausies online here?
<Ycros> I don't know, I don't keep count
<bob2> because we're awesome
<jdub> king_arthur: debian is very popular in australia
<king_arthur> Ycros: makes more sense here in Europe but you have nice weather downunder
<jdub> king_arthur: secretly, we want to be spanish
<Ycros> clearly it's jdub's charisma ;)
<bob2> among technical users, at least
<king_arthur> so anybody knows about a xfree irc channel?
<king_arthur> scary question? 8)
<hans_wurst> king_arthur: try the knoppix-trick to setup your xserver
<king_arthur> what's that?
<king_arthur> I know knoppix of course
<bob2> #xfree86 (haha)
<hans_wurst> does x-server work with knoppix?
<king_arthur> bob2: there is a xfree channel, I just joined in
<bob2> yes, I know
<king_arthur> bob2: very quite in there
<bob2> yeah, xfree86 is dead
<daniels> try #xorg
<king_arthur> bob2: so the future is x.org?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> it has more XIZZLE
<king_arthur> bob2: i had a shot at it with hoary but went back to xfree
<nevyn> nah it doesn't.
<nevyn> xizzle is dead.
<king_arthur> what's XIZZLE
<king_arthur> ?
<Treenaks> Fo'shizzle!
<Matt|> xizzle is the word
<king_arthur> hans_wurst: anyway what's the knoppix-trick thing again?
<king_arthur> hans_wurst: jut cecking it under knoppix is that what you ment?
<king_arthur> just one simple/tricky question about xfree86 setup
<rapha> He doods, I got a package from overseas, and guessy what is in there!
<king_arthur> the addres PCI 00:00:00 to put in config file is decial or HEX?
<Treenaks> king_arthur: deciwhat? :P
<king_arthur> for instance if I get lspci 0000:00:13:00 is that what to type into the config file?
<Treenaks> king_arthur: yes
<Matt|> rapha, drugs?
<nevyn> rapha: cd's?
<Matt|> damn
<rapha> Now the next thing we need is free Ubuntu CDs with German cover texts...
<Matt|> so close
<rapha> nevyn: EXACTLY!
<rapha> Thanks a heap Canonical!
<Treenaks> rapha: and Dutch.. and Italian.. and Spanish.. etc.
<nevyn> rapha: how many?
<nevyn> pressed cd's good.
<Matt|> perhaps I'll order some cds, it might be cool to distribute them to people randomly
<king_arthur> Treenaks: if I do so x fails and replys "no screen found"
<rapha> I'm herewith volunteering to organize Ubuntu CDs with German cover texts if Canonical wishes so.
<bob2> nevyn: did you order cds?
<nevyn> I wonder if cannonical's actions will inspire rh to do the same for fedora. given the media issues they've had...
<nevyn> bob2: yep.
<bob2> nevyn: did they arrive yet?
<nevyn> bob2: 100
<nevyn> no
<bob2> ah
<king_arthur> any Italian help needed? I am willing to volunteer
<rapha> nevyn: 25, as ordered
<bob2> I have a ton coming and I won't be there to get them
<nevyn> bob2: where?
<rapha> bob2: A ton?
<bob2> nevyn: coming to my house
<rapha> How many CDs is that, a ton?
<Matt|> king_arthur, you can start by idling in #ubuntu-it
* nevyn thinks how many cd's to the ton...
<Keybuk> bob2: how many did you order?
<bob2> Keybuk: 300
<Matt|> a ton is 100
<bob2> rapha: heh, I mean "lots"
<Matt|> oh
<nevyn> bob2: there were customs issues with the orders over 1000.
<Keybuk> bob2: that's not a ton, is just a reasonable box-size
<rapha> bob2: Okay :)
<king_arthur> Matt|: #ubuntu-it
<Matt|> *laughs*
<nevyn> bob2: that's not a tonne.. there were people who did order 1000+
<bob2> Keybuk: www.dictionary.org/hyperbole
<Matt|> king_arthur, yes
<rapha> Matt|: #ubuntu-de is pretty quiet, unfortunately.
<king_arthur> Matt|: I see it's on and some people there
<Matt|> beh so it -it but occasionally people come in for support that don't speak english
* rapha starts vmware to try the live CD
<bob2> hah, that would seem to somewhat defeat the point of the livecd
<rapha> bob2: Well, I already got Ubuntu installed for real.
<bob2> hah, righ
<rapha> These CDs are all meant for other people. I'll only keep one for myself to be able to show it to my grandchildren :)
<rapha> "See, this is how we started taking on the world of Windows"
* Treenaks almost finished giving away his 25 discs
<smo> I love that livecd .. quite a marketting move.  I keep a slightly modified version at work.  whenever the machines act up, I just go and remove windows from the equation.  now Mr Boss is seriously considering make it a permenant move
<rapha> Lol
<smo> which reminds me, has anyone had any luck getting the cloop module to build on ubuntu's stock kernel?  It's quite a pain to have to boot into the livecd to use it
<Treenaks> smo: you want dm-crypt, not cloop
<Treenaks> smo: (if cloop = cryptoloop)
<ica> hey guys, how can i configure ubuntu to use a proxy, globally, for all users (i.e, with a file, not with the gnome network proxy program)
<smo> Treenaks: Will that work as a drop-in replacement for the livecd's filesystems?
<Treenaks> ica: add 'http_proxy=http://your.proxy.server:port/ to /etc/environment
<Treenaks> smo: don't know
<ica> Treenaks, thanks
<smo> well, it's google-fodder atleast, thanks
<rapha> A SPLASH SCREEN!!!
<king_arthur> Matt|: back here
<rapha> Are these HOARY CDs???
<Matt|> hi
<Treenaks> ica: also, you might want to set the gnome proxy settings as default using gconftool
<Treenaks> rapha: no, live CDs
<Matt|> rapha, a grub splash screen? or boot screen?
<ica> Treenaks, which string do i need to search in gconftool?
<rapha> And a dang pretty boot screen too, if I may says so.
<rapha> Matt|: boot screen. And there was a graphical grub screen as well, of course.
<NOCD> hi
<Treenaks> ica: there's a howto.. let me search
<Matt|> kewl
<Matt|> rapha, is that gnoppix?
<rapha> Matt|: Nope, Ubuntu
<ica> Treenaks, i have a system/http_proxy already set in gconftool (because i used network proxy tool in gnome probably)
<Matt|> is the ubuntu live cd similar to gnoppix?
<rapha> Treenaks: then hopefully hoary will have this same bootscreen in the installed version?
<Treenaks> ica: yes, you have to set that manually, as roto
<smo> as I read it, they're one in the same now  (gnoppix's latest release was warty, and they give @canonical.com as their contact info)
<Treenaks> ica: as root even..
<NOCD> if no cd rom is detected by ubuntu install, what ca i do?
<Treenaks> ica: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/ch01.html
<Treenaks> ica: like this: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/ch01s06.html#gconf-10
<rapha> Matt|: Similar... well, urm, you pop it in and it boots. Like all Live CDs do, nope?
<Matt|> rapha, sure but I read on the gnoppix website that it is based on ubuntu, so I assumed they would be the same
<rapha> Only thing that could be slightly confusing is that it's showing "ramdisk" on the desktop.
<ica> thanks
<rapha> Matt|: The Ubuntu Live CD is based on Gnoppix (as I hear) which in turn is based on Knoppix, which is based on Debian.
<jdub> gnoppix is now based on ubuntu :)
<jdub> ubuntu live cd is built with morphix
<Matt|> rapha, other way round i believe
<Matt|> ah thanks jdub
<rapha> Okay, sorry for the non-information then.
<rapha> jdub: When I ordered those CDs I didn't know so many Windows users around here were interested in Ubuntu, so I only ordered 25. Will there be such a CD ordering programme for Hoary again?
<jdub> yeah
<rapha> Cool
<rapha> Hey, that reminds me -- when can we buy Ubuntu T-Shirts? :-)
<jdub> you can on cafepress
<Treenaks> jdub: cafepress t-shirts aren't ubuntu-brown.. they're white
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> we'll have other stuff going too, soon enough
<rjek> OK.  I give up.  How do you stop windows from obscuring the panel when you maximise them in hoary?
<rjek> And where are the panel's options?
<Treenaks> I want an ubuntu-lightbrown ubuntu shirt :)
<rapha> rjek: gconf-editor
<rjek> Fantastic.
<Treenaks> rapha: don't run xcompmgr :)
<jdub> rjek: are you running xcompmgr?
<rjek> jdub: Nope.
<jdub> shouldn't happen then
<jdub> killall metacity
<rjek> Aha, that appears to do the trick.
* rjek gives jdub a small prize.
<rapha> Oh, and do you Ubuntu guys think it'd be possible to include XFCE, AbiWord and Gnumeric on the CD (not install, just include), so that you don't have to bring a second CD when you're installing Ubuntu on older hardware w/o internet access or only 56k?
<daniels> rapha: the CD is dangerously close to full as is
<rapha> Oh.
<rapha> Then maybe sell a Ubuntu DVD with as much of main, universe, multiverse and whatever other repositories as fits on it?
<rapha> But then... older hardware doesn't have DVD players
<kensai> I hoped to see XFCE4.2 RC1 in Hoary since it is unstable but I'm stuck with the stable 4.0 :(
<RomPres> Hi.  I finally decided to install ubuntu on my G4 Mac after experimenting with it on an older G4 and loving it.
<RomPres> But...
<rapha> kensai: There's this real excellent XFCE 4.2 RC1 installer. Just a few mouse clicks and it'll install it for you.
<rapha> kensai: Just look on the XFCE page.
<kensai> rapha, where I can find it have any direct link?
<rapha> second
<RomPres> The installer runs, and when it goes to load drivers while polling for CD-ROM drives, I get an error:  "Error while running 'modprobe -v aic7xxx'"
<RomPres> I have an option to continue, but when I do, the installer just hangs.
<RomPres> I have a SCSI card installed with a 9GB drive I'll be wanting to use as my boot volume.
<RomPres> Any ideas?  Googling on the error indicates at least one other person has had this trouble with a debian installation.
<RomPres> But that was oddly related to his network card.
<rapha> kensai: With goodies or without goodies
<rapha> s//?
<Treenaks> scred2: goodie?
<rapha> kensai: http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=43 <-- XFCE
<rapha> kensai: http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=44 <-- Goodies
<kent> RomPres, you could try to remove your networkcard and see if it remains?
<rapha> http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=45 <-- GTK + Engine
<rapha> Oh wait, I got 44 and 45 twisted
<kensai> rapha, thanks
<rapha> np
<RomPres> It's not a network card, it's a SCSI card.
<RomPres> I removed the SCSI card and the installer continues just fine.
<RomPres> Which sucks.
<Treenaks> RomPres: try removing another PCI device. or moving the SCSI one around
<RomPres> Because YDL used to work with this card just fine.
<RomPres> I'll try that.
<Treenaks> ydl? it's a mac?
<RomPres> I don't want to use YDL anymore!
<RomPres> Yes it's a Mac.
<Treenaks> ah! important piece of info :)
<RomPres> I believe I stated that at the beginning...
<RomPres> [08:53]  <RomPres> Hi.  I finally decided to install ubuntu on my G4 Mac after experimenting with it on an older G4 and loving it.
<RomPres> Damn.  Same crap.
<RomPres> *sigh*
<RomPres> I guess I'll have to deal with an IDE drive.
<eruin> I just managed getting my pants wet from the knees down
<Matt|> eruin, bit more information than necessary
<Lowry> later
<pastyhermit> I added my JDK to the path statement in /etc/profile but it is not taking effect
<pastyhermit> where else does it need to be added?
<Treenaks> pastyhermit: have you logged in again?
<Treenaks> pastyhermit: /etc/profile is only parsed on login
<pastyhermit> bleh
<pastyhermit> alright
<pastyhermit> bbias
<granlatigo> hi
<dad> hi from japan
<pastyhermit> no soup
<pastyhermit> didnt work
<granlatigo> I have a problem when I type user&passsord in gdm splash screen, after that the screen ask me again for user&pass
<scoon> pastyhermit: i put a source /etc/profile in my ~/.bashrc
<dad> anyone using a G4 tower?
<Treenaks> granlatigo: you might be entering it wrong..
<granlatigo> does anyone knows what`s going on?
<Treenaks> granlatigo: it's case-sensitive
<granlatigo> no..
<Treenaks> granlatigo: so check your caps-lock key, and if you are typing the right password
<granlatigo> it's ok,
<pastyhermit> dad,  heh I wish :D
<Treenaks> granlatigo: does it "log in", and then come back
<dad> hehe pasty
<pastyhermit> got an ibook
<granlatigo> yep
<Treenaks> granlatigo: or does it just ask for the password again directly?
<Kamion> granlatigo: check that the keymap is what you expect; type some of the characters from your password into the username field so that you can see them, and make sure they're right
<dad> good for you  does ubuntu run ok?
<granlatigo> Treenaks, it looks like if it where to load the desktop, but after a blank screen it ask me again user&pass
<pastyhermit> yes it runs rather well
<pastyhermit> except for the evil broadcomm corporattion my wireless doesnt work nativly
<Treenaks> granlatigo: did you do anything special?
<pastyhermit> but other than that its phenominally well done
<kensai> I can't even follow it when it is running
<granlatigo> mm
<Treenaks> granlatigo: (break off an install, upgrade, anything)
<restrex> me llegaron recien los cds de ubuntu
<restrex> !!!!!!!!!!!
<granlatigo> i tryed to install lilo
<restrex> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<dad> ah yes thats the only thing keeping me from sticking on al pb
<kensai> restrex, good for you man
<granlatigo> restrex, yo espero aun en Canarias
<restrex> :D:D:D:D i'm so happy ubuntu rocks
<restrex> :D:D:D:D
<Treenaks> granlatigo: don't do that :)
<kensai> granlatigo, I'm waitning for the cds here in Puerto Rico
<granlatigo> jajajajaa
<pastyhermit> dad, I got a dwl-122, so I do have wireless
<Treenaks> granlatigo: and log in on the console, and check your .xsession-errors for messages
<dad> no sound on the tower cds wont play and the nvidia drivers are awful  apart from that its nice
<pastyhermit> but you will have to do some tinkering to get it to work
<granlatigo> kensai, here in gran n
<pastyhermit> particularly install the wlan-ng drivers
<granlatigo> kensai, here in gran canaria there is a place called puerto rico
<granlatigo> Treenaks, there i go
<dad> hmm i have an airport extreme in the pb ,,,grrr
<kensai> granlatigo, LOL but I'm on Puerto Rico the island
<pastyhermit> dad, I know
<pastyhermit> its the evil broadcomm corporation
<pastyhermit> same problem with my Dell
<granlatigo> kensai, i suppose
<dad> yep i signed the petition
<granlatigo> lol
<dad> now that;ll change things a bit !  not
* kensai goes to log in XFCE4
<dad> pity no sound  cant really make a fair comparison with osx
<pastyhermit> I say we DDOS em lol
<pastyhermit> no just kidding
<pastyhermit> it really pisses me off though
<pastyhermit> I dont want to be stuck runing win-doze
<pastyhermit> its for the "close" minded
<dad> yeah still  wait a year or so mb lol
<dad> well if noone has any suggestions for sound better get googling i guess
<granlatigo> Treenaks, (gnome-terminal:3950): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<granlatigo> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specifie
<granlatigo> Destroying .si
<granlatigo> The application 'Gecko' lost its connection to the display :0.0;
<granlatigo> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<granlatigo> the application.
<RomPres> I have a G4 tower...
<pastyhermit> dad, sorry, mine just worked
<dad> hi Rompres any sound?
<RomPres> Ubuntu runs fantastically on an original G4 I installed it on.  But I'm having trouble instaiing it on my "production" box which has an Adaptec SCSI card in it.
<RomPres> Yep.  Sound works, though it seems rather LOW.  But I don't have external speakers connected.
<dad> to be specific my I can get the pc speaker to work but not my usb soundsticks
<RomPres> Oh....I don't have soundsticks.
<kapputu> dad what are you doing here!!!
<dad> ?
<kapputu> :-p
<pastyhermit> grr
<pastyhermit> stupid ubuntu
<pastyhermit> I cant get eclipse to fire from my gui
<kapputu> what did it do?
<dad> its bloody interesting lol
<kapputu> why not?
<dad> rythmbox grr how do i start this thing?
<pastyhermit> path statements are being a pain and when I launch it it says it cant find startup.jar wich is in the same dir I am launcing it from!
<dad> hehe
<dad> my mrs has jars in the kitchen
<pastyhermit> dad, java programming .jar files are byte code archives
<dad> cool sorry its hard for me  i tunred 69 the other day and this technology is just giving me a real thrashing lol
<Treenaks> jar files are zip files with a java taste
<pastyhermit> dad, you serious dude
<pastyhermit> thats awesome!
<kapputu> tar files to be exact
<dad> what is ?
<kapputu> jar files
<pastyhermit> that fact that your 69 and you run leenux :D
<kapputu> tar is tape archive
<dad> well i wouldnt say run exactly hehe
<Treenaks> kapputu: no, jar files are zip files.. not blessed tars
<dad> is there an age limit on linux or something?
<kapputu> hmm you could say that but if you look at the jar program it supports exactly the same options as tar
<kapputu> yeah strictly 1-140
<pastyhermit> dad, nope Im just happy cause my mom cant even do windows :D
<dad> hehe
<pastyhermit> and she swears at me when it "doesnt work"
<pastyhermit> or she "cant find the address bar"
<dad> i have the same problem supporting my father in Oz hes on xp and hes 93
<Treenaks> dad: get him on ubuntu as well :)
<dad> he started puters when he was 91 lol
<kapputu> lol
<dad> haha yeah grrrr good idea
<kapputu> he'll live longer if he uses Ubuntu
<Treenaks> kapputu: "Ubuntu: Recommended by your MD"?
<kapputu> all the banging on the head he has to do if he uses windows will be saved
<dad> yeah hed give up the puter and exercise a lot more
<pastyhermit> kapputu, yeah hehehe
<kapputu> Ubuntu :- A longer and better life ... - I can imagine an ad like this on TV in a few years
<pastyhermit> if he cant figure out the path statement anyone cant lol
<dad> well better google usb audio sigh thanks guys have fun
<kapputu> Ask your local doctor now.. if he doesn't know , make him use Ubuntu
<dad> night
<Treenaks> dad: oh usb audio should work
<kapputu> bye
<Treenaks> dad: what's the problem?
<dad> I saw the modules but cant route from internal speaker to soundsticks
<dad> only thing stopping me really enjoying ubuntu
<dad> no Frank Sinatra while I scratch my head
<Treenaks> dad: so you want to use the external speakers instead of the built-in ones
<dad> yes
<Treenaks> dad: uh.. let me think :)
<dad> hehe appreciated
<Treenaks> it has to do with forcing the order of loading the drivers I think
<dad> sounds reasonable
<pastyhermit> dad usb audio?
<Treenaks> pastyhermit: yes
<Treenaks> dad: open a terminal
<dad> ok
* pastyhermit is gonna try and login and out again
<Treenaks> dad: then type "lsmod | grep snd" (without the "")
<Treenaks> dad: and paste the output to www.pastebin.com
<rapha> Cool, I just finished The Day Of The Tentacle the first time in my life.
<dad> ok done
<dad> umm how ? sorry
<Treenaks> dad: you know how to copy/paste?
<dad> hehe yeah
<Treenaks> dad: well, copy the output in the terminal to the web form on www.pastebin.com and click "send"
<Treenaks> dad: so we can read it :)
<dad> oh  okies lemme see browser...umm
<sparehead1> thats awwsome!
<Treenaks> sparehead1: what is?
<dad> done
<sparehead1> www.pastebin.com thats gota make trouble shooting for you guys a whole lot easier
<Treenaks> dad: ok, now in the same terminal type:
<Lobo> oi
<Treenaks> dad: sudo nano /etc/modules
<Treenaks> dad: it'll ask for your password, enter that
<Lobo> te fode bicha
<dad> ok
<Treenaks> dad: then you'll see the contents of the configuration file
<dad> yep
<Treenaks> dad: add two new lines to the end of it, the first one with:
<Treenaks> snd_powermac
<Treenaks> dad: the second one with only:
<Treenaks> snd_usb_audio
<Treenaks> uh
<dad> snd-powermac is there
<Treenaks> reverse that
<Treenaks> dad: ah.. add snd_usb_audio before that then
<Treenaks> wait
<Treenaks> just remove snd-powermavc
<dad> remove snd_powermac?
<Treenaks> dad: even better, put a "#" in front of it
<dad> comment it out ok
<Treenaks> then a reboot should do the trick
<dad> ok ill give it a burl cya shortly i hope hehe
<Treenaks> (you could mess around with unloading and re-loading modules, but thats messy)
<Treenaks> good luck
<dad> thnks spock cheers
<Treenaks> dad: did it work?
<dad> heyas
<dad> man you get a carrot lol  np
<dad> nearly knowcked me off my chair
<Treenaks> :)
<dad> you a real guru or wot?
<dad> thanks so much for that
<Treenaks> dad: it's just a common problem :)
<dad> mb but to me its like chicken bones and eye of newt  lol
<dad> now if i could just get my Puccini cd to play
<dad> sorry to be a pain treenaks but xmms says no cd in /dev/cdrom  mb the path is wrong
<ica> hi, is there a way to disable ipv6 all together in ubuntu? it is causing severe slowness in all the system
<bob2> please file a bug
<bob2> and include straces of programs that are slow
<umarmung> Anyone elese here having problems with evolution & IMAP on hoary?
<umarmung> else
<ica> it is a custom configuration, we are using ldap to do authentication
<ica> so login and ssh is really slow
<bob2> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2443
<ica> and so far i cant get gdm to authenticate
<jdub> ica: someone mentioned a good way of doing it on the users list
<bob2> umarmung: if they had, it'd be in the bug system :)
<umarmung> :( haven't found anything in bugzilla
<dad> eep it works
<dad> crackle pop play lol
<dad> should i hdparm my cdplayer?
<ica> jdub: is there a way to search that user list?
<jdub> ica: i don't think so atm, but google isn't too bad with it
<ica> jdub: ldap site:lists.ubuntu.com returns nothing
<ica> i tried to reboot ubuntu, and now it's stuck loading at "setting up ICE socket directory"
<ica> :( what can i do?
<ica> hmm i pressed ctrl-c and it continued booting
<tenco> hi
<tenco> why is the package paw++/paw not installable over universe ubuntu despite its available in debian
<tenco> ?
<dn3> does anyone know if ubuntu has ndiswrapper instaaleed
<Kamion> tenco: when was it added to Debian?
<Kamion> tenco: we froze universe in June 2004
<Rod> hello
<demon666_nl> hi
<Rod> I searched the internet, looked the forum... I cant get my problem solved though.
<Rod> I use ubuntu for a pretty while, last week i got a new computer with a nforce3 motherboard
<Rod> The problem is that ubuntu sees the network well (lsmod shows the right module, forcedeth, loaded)
<Rod> but i still aint got internet
<Rod> no ping or whatsoever
<Rod> there was a file with my hostname and everything in it, which it had to be gotten from the internet
<Rod> My question now is what data you need to see exactly what the problem is
<Rod> or where it is :)
<GotD0t> anybody have any trouble getting GPG to lock memory after upgrading to Hoary?
<tenco> Kamion: iam not sure. packages.debian.org reports a version "2004.01.20-8" for i386
<Rod> *network... i mean networdcard
<Kamion> tenco: that's available in hoary universe (although not for amd64)
<Kamion> tenco: chances are it just didn't build properly for warty
<Kamion> tenco: in general we put very little effort into fixing build problems in universe
<tenco> Kamion: yes, but paw-common, which is needed by paw++, is not
<Kamion> tenco: sure it is, I see it
<Kamion> Package: paw-common
<Kamion> Priority: optional
<Kamion> Section: universe/science
<Rod> nobody can tell my why my network card is detected, but dhcp doesnt work? :-/
<Rod> it works flawlesly in windows
<Rod> and also in gentoo  and fedora
<Rod> not in debian (installer rc2)
<tenco> Kamion: not in my selection
<drac> not supported by debian yet
<drac> ;)
<tenco> Kamion: is synaptic updating the universe package-list?
<Rod> debian includes the forcedeth drivers as well drac ... but they 'fail' to load
<tenco> Kamion: or should i go for apt-get update?
<Rod> cant figure out why
<Kamion> tenco: should do if it's in sources.list
<stvn> hm, my computer clock is running at the wrong speed, any suggestions how to solve it?
<RubenV> stvn: how do you mean?
<stvn> RubenV: it's too slow
<RubenV> laptop
<RubenV> that's normal
<stvn> nope old desktop computer
<RubenV> try doing something like
<RubenV> md5sum /dev/urandom
<RubenV> and it'll throttle up
<RubenV> old desktop pc?
<RubenV> is it an ubuntu only issue?
<stvn> amd 400 with AT mobo
<stvn> nope, it's a general linux issue
<stvn> 1 sec takes about 2sec real time
<RubenV> heh that's strange
<stvn> anyone any suggestion?
<GotD0t> i uninstalled GPG which i installed by way of apt-get, and then i compiled and installed it myself, and now when i run the command gpg it tells me that /usr/bin/gpg doesnt exist, which it doesnt because its now located in /usr/local/bin/gpg... how do i change it so it looks for it in the correct place?
<GoneBoB> GotD0t: restart your shell
<Kamion> hash -r gpg
<Kamion> sorry, hash -d gpg
<GotD0t> gonebob: worked... thanks
<siretart> GotD0t: `hash -r` would also have worked
<dad> ubuntu is amazingly good
<tjsavio> quit
<Gwildor> hello
<Rene_S> Ola
* iz is away: Ik ben bezig
<Bliksem> whats the setting to make nautilus open windows in the same window?
<Bliksem> *folders in the same window
<birme> Computer->Desktop Preferences->File Management
* iz is back (gone 00:04:56)
<Bliksem> birme then what?
<Gwildor> is it know that the ubuntu update manager doesnt update the source list (apt-get update), before it searches for upgrades
<Gwildor> kinda makes it pointless
<Qo-noS> Bliksem: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser true
<birme> Bliksem: the second tab from the left
<birme> first checkbox from the top
<jiyuu0|work> Bliksem, FYI http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#openfoldersamewindow
<sparehead1> whats the difference between universe and multiverse in sources.list?
<jdub> universe == free
<jdub> multiverse == non-free
<sparehead1> ahhh, kewl
<sparehead1> its still a very very BAD thing to cross the streams, I mean have debian sources in your ubuntu source.list right?
<Gwildor> yeah
<ironwolf> sparehead1: yes, don't cross the streams.... :)
<Bliksem> thanks
<sparehead1> right on
<koio> hi.
<koio> how does ubuntu compare to gentoo?
<jk> like apples to pears
<sparehead1> hmm dont have to compile everything from source
<koio> oh.  so it's a binary distro.
<jk> yup
<jk> you can compile from source though
<sdr> my ubuntu install is ignoring all but the first domain in my search list in resolv.conf.
<ironwolf> sdr: what have you tried to verify this?
<sdr> actually, nevermind, I did an apt-get update a couple days ago and I can no longer reproduce the problem.
<sparehead1> is there a new version or name for w32codecs, I'm just trying to get some codecs installed so I can watch and listen to stuff. Do I really need w32codecs (is that like win32 like wma codecs?) or should I be cool with the gstreamer ones
<ironwolf> sdr: glad it's fixed. :)
<kent> sparehead1, i dont know if the totem with gstreamer backend can use those codecs, but totem-xine does. I think you get support for fare more codecs with w32codecs.
<sparehead1> ok. Is there a special way to get it cause when i try to apt-get it it says that its missing but refered to by another package
<mjr> gstreamer does indeed not currently have support for w32codecs
<mjr> such a plugin hasn't apparently been a priority
<sparehead1> on a COMPETELY different note, does anyone know a good bit-torrent client that dont use java?
<Pathfinder> Hi, am a relatively new linux user (BTW, Ubuntu is much easier for newbie to handle than MDK), and need to reed .pdf's in firefox. Battling to set up acrobat reader - can enayone help?  Have copied the file, as instructed, into plug-in directory.
<mjr> sparehead1, bittornado works well enough
<deFrysk> Pathfinder, use xpdf
<sparehead1> k
<Pathfinder> deFrysk: How do I get Xpdf to open them in firefox?
<deFrysk> open with...
<deFrysk> then select xpdf
<deFrysk>  /usr/bin/xpdf
<jiyuu0> Pathfinder, acroread plugin http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<deFrysk> to be precise
<deFrysk> ow IN firefox
<deFrysk> ok
<lala> anybody help me : iget this error when i boot device-mapper dm-linear device lookup failed?
<lala> anybody help me : iget this error when i boot device-mapper dm-linear device lookup failed?
* iz is away: ben evne weg food kopen
<Pathfinder> jiyuu0: thanks
<jiyuu0> Pathfinder, no prob
<NetwrkMonkey> well i think i'm about to install ubuntu
<NetwrkMonkey> not before i back up 20 gigs though
<jiyuu0> NetwrkMonkey, and u r currently using...
<NetwrkMonkey> SuSE
<NetwrkMonkey> :-)
<jiyuu0> ah... kde -> gnome
<NetwrkMonkey> well SuSE 8.1 on the box i'm installing it on
<NetwrkMonkey> yup switching back to gnome
<jiyuu0> suse -> colourful
<jiyuu0> ubuntu -> plain
<NetwrkMonkey> i used ximian for the longest time and i've been keeping an eye on the development
<eruin> Netminder: you won't regret it :)
<eruin> err, NetwrkMonkey
<eruin> apart from the fact that xchat's nick completion is unbelievably sloppy
<eruin> now allow me to install some expos-like hacks :)
<jiyuu0> eruin, and what does the hack do
<eruin> guess
<NetwrkMonkey> well i've known thatt
<eruin> http://www.pycage.de/software_expocity.html
<sparehead1> make the nick complition not sloppy?
<eruin> expos ... ie alt-tab improved
<jiyuu0> issit... let me check
<sparehead1> damn, really thought i had that one
<eruin> apparently it's been proposed for metacity-inclusion
<eruin> only trouble is, ofcourse, that that particular file is dead-old
<NetwrkMonkey> dear god it takes an ice age to bzip2 a 500 mb tar
<NetwrkMonkey> well 700 mb
<eruin> last iceage or the one before that?
<NetwrkMonkey> the one before lol
<NetwrkMonkey> I do weekley backups
<jedthehumanoid> have anyone had any luck compiling trident driver or any other driver from source?
<NetwrkMonkey> just now putting them on cd
<sirfred> jedthehumanoid: You mean for x.org ?
<jedthehumanoid> no, for xfree86 at the moment...i seem to be missing a host.def file...
<eruin> I need a place to follow metacity development
<sirfred> jedthehumanoid: Don't know, sorry
<jedthehumanoid> thx anyway
<jedthehumanoid> but the right way to go if you need the X sources is apt-get source xserver-xfree86 right?
<sirfred> jedthehumanoid: I think so.
<daniels> or xserver-xorg
<sirfred> jedthehumanoid: That's the debian way
<jedthehumanoid> daniels, yeah
<sirfred> I would like to have mach64 dri support in x.org.
<jedthehumanoid> but i dont seem to get the host.def...for my system, is there anyway to generate och create one on my own?
<sirfred> Perhaps I need to compile the package xserver-xorg myself.
<jedthehumanoid> och/or*
<NetwrkMonkey> is it possible to use Xorg in Warty ?
<mp_> hi...just installed Ubuntu, but Grub fails to load in first reboot at stage 1.5, returning error 21 (described here: http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=6846)
<Kamion> 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<Kamion>      This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full
<Kamion>      file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or
<Kamion>      not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<Kamion> sounds like something between grub's device.map and the BIOS is confused
<mp_> Kamion: thx, it looks like a problem w/ HPT370 controller then...
<Kamion> mp_: highpoint? sounds like Ubuntu bug #2254
<RubenV> HPT370 support in linux is problematic
<Kamion> it's assigned to me, but I don't really know how to start going about debugging it
<RubenV> i have one on my desktop
<mp_> Kamion: yes... i will have a look...
<RubenV> but i'm not using it for anything advanced
<Kamion> help appreciated, but I'm afraid I don't really know where to tell you to start
<RubenV> (i'm just not using my desktop recently actually :))
<mp_> i had problem with HPT370 in Redhat 7.3 (there was no driver) but with Redhat 8.0/9.0 onwards there were no problems
<Matt|> anyone know how to use ImageMagick and convert quite well?
<pridkett> Matt|: what do you need to do?
<RubenV> Matt|: what do you want to do?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<RubenV> :D
<RubenV> mogrify is also nice btw, part of ImageMagick too
<pridkett> RubenV: they're basically the same thing, mogrify just does the stuff in place
<Matt|> pridkett, RubenV, I have a folder full of my parents digital photos. I want to seek out the ones which are longer vertically than horizontally and turn them 90 degrees
<Matt|> is that gonna be possible?
<Kamion> mp_: interesting, wonder what RH did
<RubenV> pridkett: true, but i've spent ages using convert before finding out mogrify existed
<RubenV> damn i hated myself when i found that out :)
<pridkett> Matt|: yup, mogrify is the tool you'll want
<wasabi> Is there any reasource for ubuntu help with a lucent ltmodem?
<Matt|> pridkett, it is command line right?
<pridkett> yeah
<Matt|> ok cool
<RubenV> Matt|: i do that with gthumb
<Matt|> is there a good man page
<Matt|> ?
<mp_> Kamion: they integrated the driver that HP provided the source for, and it seemed to work.. the HP driver also worked for me in RH 7.3
<RubenV> gthumb can read exif tags about orientation
<RubenV> if they are there
<Matt|> yeah i dunno about that
<RubenV> so it automattically rotates according to how the camera was used
<RubenV> *automatically
<pridkett> That's probably what you'll want to do
<Kamion> tip of the day: it helps if you install packages of the right architecture *sigh*
<Matt|> probably
<RubenV> that alone makes gthumb a killer app :)
<kristjan> anybody had success with tvout on ati radeon 9600 M10 mobility?
* kristjan kindly waves his hand
<Matt|> k i fired up gthumb and it crashed straight away
<Matt|> killer app...
<RubenV> :D
<RubenV> works great normally
<Matt|> i can't get it working
<RubenV> guess it'll have to be some console magic then
<Matt|> it opens and then crashes
<Matt|> i was looking for console magic anyhow ;p
<RubenV> :)
<RubenV> mogrify then
<Matt|> RubenV, you running hoary?
<RubenV> Matt|: yes
<Matt|> and gthumb works?
<RubenV> yes
<Matt|> try and do something in it
<RubenV> works great
<pridkett> Matt|: you can use the package exif from universe, then run this command to get the orientation of each picture: exif  *.jpg -t 0xa406 | grep Value | sed -e "s/  Value: \(.*\)/\1/"
<Matt|> omg
<pridkett> That will return Portrait or Standard for each one
<Matt|> perhaps something easier
* RubenV loves exif
<RubenV> horribly complex :D
<Matt|> RubenV, you are up2date?
<kristjan> pridkett: nice 1
<RubenV> Matt|: about 8hours old
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> what the hell is wrong with my gthumb
<Rod> hi, my network aint working in ubuntu. What data do you need to analyse?
<Rod> it aint on the forum or faqs
<Matt|> Rod, ifconfig -a
<Rod> eh i did ifconfig... not sure what came out if it though :)
<Rod> lsmod showed all drivers loaded, included the forcedeth which this netword card uses
<bob2> that's not the greatest debugging tool
<bob2> ouchy, forcedeth
<Rod> ifconfig shows 2 network devices.. one at eth0, one sth (or so)0
<Rod> i prefer ubuntu / debian so much above others... but gentoo and fc3 detects it flawlessly and it works alright :-/ (unfortunately :p)
<bob2> did you try noacpi and apic=off?
<Rod> ill do an ifconfig with the live cd.. .any other commands you  need?
<bob2> nvidia chipsets seem to be buggy wrt that a lot.
<Rod> nope, didnt try it yet.. ill write that one down too
<Rod> yeah, its a asus k8n nforce3
<Rod> something else i need to try out?
<Rod> wish me luch then :)
<Matt|> jdub, you around?
<pridkett> Matt|: this script is rapidly becoming more complex than I thought it should be.  Apparently there are lots of issues with rotating photos and making sure the exif tags get done correctly
<Matt|> pridkett, *laughs*
<Matt|> pridkett, i just had a look in the man and couldn't understand anything
<Matt|> but if I open gthumb with a file it appears to work so I'll try that
<siretart> whom do I need to kiss his feet for thanking for updating multisync now supporting evolution2?
<Matt|> pridkett, can gthumb do batch processing of photos? doesn't seem to be able to when I select more than one photo in the folder view
<pridkett> Matt|: Not sure.  I've got a script for you that works for most photos though
<ironwolf> siretart: when in doubt, kiss daniels feet. :)
<Matt|> pridkett, ooh thats nice of you
<Matt|> ironwolf, yeah that's the general rule
<siretart> daniels: many many kudos for updating multisync! :)
<daniels> siretart: er, I did?
<Matt|> pridkett, gulliver666@yahoo.it
<Matt|> oops
<Matt|> yahoo.com
<Matt|> sorry
<Matt|> pridkett, better email it: i haven't set up dcc here
<pridkett> Matt|: it's off
<pridkett> lemme know if it can't handle some photos
<Matt|> pridkett, i've already started rotating some of them - is that gonna be a problem>
<Matt|> ?
<siretart> daniels: nope, ironwolf claimed that. kudos to Michael Bank!
<mp_> Kamion: hmm.., so no Ubuntu for me, unless I want to downgrade to use UDMA 66 then... a shame..
* daniels chuckles.
<birme> siretart: multisync including the evo2 plugin?
<daniels> siretart: thanks for the compliment, however :)
<pridkett> Matt|: it looks at the orientation and image size.  If it is supposed to be rotated and looks like it already has (width < height) then it skips the file.
<siretart> birme: yepp!
<birme> ok, then it is a cvs snapshot I guess
<pridkett> try it on a scratch directory first
<siretart> birme: yepp!
<Matt|> pridkett, ok i'll backup and then try
<Matt|> thanks a million
<siretart> birme: snapshot from 20041125
<birme> siretart: good... then I think you've got the latest fixes too
<Matt|> pridkett, just exim i need right?
<pridkett> Matt|: exif and image magic
<pridkett> not exim, exif
<pridkett> :-)
<Matt|> sorry
<siretart> birme: I just tested it with irda and my siemens s55. works for me [tm]  :)
<birme> siretart: ok, I'm using bluetooth and a t68i
<birme> siretart: still it has problems by creating duplicate phone-book entries in the phone
<Matt|> pridkett, problem. Is it going to work on filenames with space in them?
<pridkett> hmmm...I dunno
<pridkett> lemme fix
<Matt|> *laughs*
<siretart> birme: -v please, what do you mean with that?
<sparehead1> ok I'm tryin to get acroread to work, would /usr/bin/Acrobat5/bin count as the install directory?
<Matt|> ouch
<socomm> Anyone got some tips on getting the i810 video driver working?
<birme> siretart: I mean that if you've modified a contact in evo2 and then sync, it could add a duplicate entry of that contact in the phone
<Matt|> socomm, what is wrong with it?
<housetier> sparehead1 HOW are you trying to get it to work?
<socomm> Matt|: Xorg only starts up to a black screen, and doesn't allow any sort of interaction after that.
<siretart> sparehead1: why not installing the prepackaged acroread from marillat?
<MobyTurbo> sparehead1, if you're installing it outside of the packaging system, use /usr/local as the stem name then make symlinks of the executable to /usr/local/bin
<siretart> birme: ah, but it wont damage my contacts in the phone. ok
<JDahl> socomm, at my work (testint/debian) machine I couldnt get it working also (I blame the cheap integrated Video card), but I can use Vesa... try that
<birme> siretart: I suggest backup the contacts first though
<skeff> why is there no mplayer package in repository?
<birme> to be on the safe side
<socomm> JDahl: what's the error you get?
<siretart> birme: ok
<MobyTurbo> skeff, legal problems. It's GPL but uses binary plugins.
<Matt|> zopi, you are sure you're not looking for linux-headers?
<lamont> zopi: linux-headers should have what you're after
<JDahl> socomm, I dont remember anymore... sorry
<sparehead1> i was reading the unoffial ubuntu guide and followed that i did a..
<Matt|> zopi, linux-headers doesn't have to match your kernel number - they are backwards compatible
<JDahl> socomm, I was with Vesa
<JDahl> happy
<socomm> JDahl: I got it semi usable after upgrading the BIOS.
<zopi> Matt| = I wiill try thanks ;-)
<sparehead1> apt-get install acroread and a acroread-plugin
<pridkett> Matt|: the simple answer is no, it won't work with filenames with spaces
<Matt|> pridkett, it's gonna be a bitch to rename them all ;)
<pridkett> Matt|: Sorry, that requires some hacker that I don't have time to do
<Matt|> pridkett, i will think of something :)
<socomm> JDahl: I'm testing out the vesa driver now.
<MobyTurbo> sparehead1, well, since that is *within* the packaging system disregard my /usr/local advice. It should have put acroread somewhere in your path.
<Matt|> anyone know how to bulk rename?
* iz is back (gone 01:21:54)
<Matt|> :p
<skeff> You're telling me that the "Best media player" for linux, as awarded by Linux New Media AG, is not availiable in Ubuntu?  The open source principle handling is flawed, Flawed I tell yas! :D
<Matt|> which?
<zopi> rescue mode on CD ?
<pridkett> for x in *; do y=`echo $x | sed -e "s/ /_/g"`; mv $x $y; done
<zopi> MPlayer :)
<pridkett> that's for Matt|
<zopi> good or not ?
<JDahl> socomm, do you have a Dell machine? mine is an optiplex... around the time when I installed testing (this spring) alot of people had problems with the Dell Optiplex w/ cheapo integrated graphics... I even had do downgrade the BIOS two releases to get the card working
<Matt|> skeff, which?
<skeff> Matt|, MPlayer
<pridkett> Matt|: err...hold off
<Matt|> skeff, search the wiki for RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> pridkett, np i wouldn't know where to put it anyhow ;p
<pridkett> for x in *; do y=`echo $x | sed -e "s/ /_/g"`; mv "$x" "$y"; done
<pridkett> that's the right script
<Matt|> skeff, you'll find out how to get mplayer
<pridkett> that takes all the files in a directory and replaces the " " with "_"
<pridkett> anywya, I should get back to work
<Matt|> pridkett, omg i've gotta write that down
<socomm> JDahl: The A08 BIOS is rumored to work, that's what I"m using now. My machine is a Dell Inspiron 2600.
<Matt|> pridkett, you're a genius
<skeff> Matt|, I thought the Universe repository was supposed to hold non-GPL software... well if Not, what about creating a repository for non-GPL software, which probably constitues an insane amount of excellent software?
<Matt|> skeff, not my call :)
<skeff> Matt|, But you agree?
<sparehead1> so i had a look in /usr/bin/acroread cause it was giving errors about it couldn't find /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread when I looked it was acroread.sh so I added the .sh to usr/bin/acroread and now it says cannot find install directory
<Matt|> skeff, i'm happy with it as it is
<MobyTurbo> skeff, multiverse carrys legal but non-open-source. universe carries open-source only.
<wood1> Hello to everybody
<socomm> JDahl: Anhow the vesa driver doesn't seem to be working, it only goes into a multicolored mess that doesn't work at all.
<skeff> MobyTurbo, multiverse..?
<MobyTurbo> skeff, since mplayer as constructed breaks the law, ubuntu chose, like Debian, not to include it even in multiverse.
<MobyTurbo> skeff, multiverse = Debian non-free
<sparehead1> when I look in acroread.sh it says "install_dir=REPLACE_ME" so I thought i'd replace it i just dont know what with :/
<wood1> I have a problem during my Ubuntu boot process, it stops with some weird Stack ... Trace call messages
<JDahl> socomm, try changing the amount of allocated shared memory in the bios... I had to do that
<zopi> MPlayer Debian : http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2004/03/msg00235.html
<wood1> I have to restart my Ubuntu PC at least 2-3 times before it finally boots normally
<socomm> JDahl: Video RAM?
<sparehead1> siretart: whats the marillat one?
<jiyuu0> sparehead1, how did u install acroread?
<MobyTurbo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<MobyTurbo> is multiverse
<sparehead1> sudo apt-get install acroread
<wood1> By the way, I can't browse my Windows Workgroup anymore
<wood1> It was working fine till yesterday
<MobyTurbo> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<MobyTurbo> is marillat
<JDahl> socomm, yes... it's probably set to 1M, but I could set it as high as 8M and that did it for me... The early BIOS releases had bug related to this issue, maybe that's what giving you trouble as well
<MobyTurbo> but keep in mind this is not only an unofficial repository it is meant for Debian.
<socomm> JDahl: Yeah read about that, but I don't see that option in my BIOS.
<sparehead1> yeah, I'm trying not to cross the streams
<sparehead1> any idea's as what would count as the install dir?
<MobyTurbo> sparehead1, well, add multiverse and you can install a lot of non-free stuff without leaving ubuntu repos.
<wood1> So what could be the problem which does not let me browse my Windows Workgroup Network anymore ?
<JDahl> socomm, then I'm out of ideas...
<sparehead1> got that in, had to have it to grab acroread I think
<Vince-0> ANY1 got their ATI 9xxx card to run on debian (accelerated) ?
<socomm> JDahl: Thanks anyhow :^)
<sparehead1> I think I'll try some random dir's and if i get it to work I can file a useful bug report! WOHOO!
<daniels> Vince-0: depends whether you mean 9000->9250, or 9550->9800
<MobyTurbo> Vince-0, this isn't #debian. If you're running ubuntu the drivers are available in the restricted repository.
<Vince-0> MobyTurbo , I got an 9600 XT I am having a hell of a time getting to install drivers
<Vince-0> hehe
<JDahl> Vince-0, On my laptop I have a mobile 9000 - and that's accelerated by default in XFree86. I also tried ATI's drivers, and they weren't faster
<Vince-0> Well my 9600 drivers on ubuntu I think are just generic, nothings accelerated, not even the scrnsavers
* Pluk just uses the ones from the ati website
<JDahl> Vince-0, maybe you have to change driver to "radeon", but that should be it
<rip024> hello everyone
<calamari_> hi
<Vince-0> JDahl : I tried, scrnsavers still jolt some
<Vince-0> hehe
<JDahl> Vince-0, what's your glxgears score?
<Vince-0> JDahl : I dunno , not good with these drivers I think
<jiyuu0> sparehead1, i think ur acroread is from a diff repository... i can't seem to find acroread.sh here
<JDahl> Vince-0, could you possible try?
<calamari_> has any GUI burning program surpassed xcdroast for features, etc?
<JDahl> s/possible/possibly/
<Vince-0> JDahl : I will nownow , I am in the wrong OS
<wood1> Doesn't anybody know a fix to Networking in Samba for Ubuntu ?
<MobyTurbo> calamari_, k3b, but you need to install KDE in order to use it.
<rip024> I installed ubuntu thursday I'm having trouble understanding commands.  I've download some programs and can't get anything to work any help
<calamari_> MobyTurbo: don't want to do that.. not a big kde fan :)
<JDahl> MobyTurbo, you only kdelibs to run k3b, and apt-get will take care of it
<calamari_> I suppose I could install the kde libs tho, right?
<jiyuu0> rip024, what program?
<rip024> i386
<MobyTurbo> JDahl, of course apt-get takes care of it. :-)
<calamari_> JDahl: hehe thanks :)
<jiyuu0> i386 is not program... it's architecture
<wood1> Does someone here know about Samba networking ?
<jiyuu0> wood1, samba networking in what?
<rip024> ubuntu new one 4.10
<jiyuu0> wood1, samba networking in what?
<JDahl> MobyTurbo, I didnt mean to be patronizing.. ;) I just meant that you dont much to get k3b running under gnome
<jiyuu0> rip024, try http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<sparehead1> hmm I've got archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty uni and multiverse and restricted. And security.ubuntu. Thats it
<wood1> Well I can't browse from Ubuntu a Windows Workgroup anymore
<rip024> I'll check it out
<jiyuu0> wood1, sometimes i get that too... quite annoying
<wood1> jiyuu0, it was working fine till yesterday
<MobyTurbo> JDahl, OK. :-)
<jiyuu0> try direct smb://pc/folder
<sparehead1> I only installed all of this today so maybe some changes have been made since you installed? I dunno, I'm clutching at straws here
<wood1> Ok I will try that
<wood1> thanks
<jiyuu0> no prob
<speel> hey i need a lil help i installed enemy territory and the patch and when i went to load up the game x closed and came back up with a login screen any ideas?
<Quest-Master> Hi
<wood1> jiyuu0, well I get the same problem
<wood1> I guess that I have to manually edit the samba.conf file
<speel> any ideas ;[
<wood1> But I really have to invest a lot of my time just to understand it
<wood1> What I really don't understand is that it was suppose to be done automatically
<jiyuu0> try by ip
<gson> speel ive got the same problem, but with quake3, x doesnt like when you do vid_REstart or change displayrefresh :), try to write enemyterritory -w
<wood1> In fact, I am using 2 PCs with Ubuntu Lnux
<jiyuu0> smb://ip/folder
<wood1> The PC with Warty works fine but the PC with Hoary does not
<gson> window mode first then do fullscreen, need help with it also. its kinda fucked up:/
<wood1> I have tried that too with much luck, jiyuu0
<jiyuu0> can ping ip?
<wood1> Yes I can ping the IP
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu can use .deb files, correct?
<jiyuu0> Quest-Master, ya
<Quest-Master> Cool.
<Quest-Master> I
<Kamion> Quest-Master: Ubuntu is made up of .deb files
<MobyTurbo> Quest-Master, yes, but you usually install them from apt repositories rather than directly.
<Quest-Master> *I'm looking to move to Ubuntu because of it's support for Gnome.
<jiyuu0> wood1, have u try restart?
<Quest-Master> Currently on Suse, whose support for Gnome isn't good at all
<jiyuu0> wood1, what have u done to ur smb.conf?
<gson> jiyuu0 which mplayer should i use? the one in synaptic?
<jiyuu0> wood1, u can try create another user account and try see can browse... might be ur gnome prob (guesing)
<jiyuu0> gson, u using p4?
<wood1> Well I will give it a try
<jiyuu0> the mplayer ther not gui base
<jiyuu0> and got problem with machines not p4
<jiyuu0> go for xine-ui
<jiyuu0> i use mplayer for streaming video in browser
<socomm> jiyuu0: mplayer-plugin?
<jiyuu0> mozilla-mplayer
<jiyuu0> socomm, visit here for more info http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<calamari_> are there any GUI shell programs that can have a changeable font and also the ability to go actual full screen (non-simulated), similar to Windows Alt-Enter?
<jiyuu0> calamari_, what do u mean gui shell?
<jiyuu0> calamari_, this? Ctrl + F1
<calamari_> jiyuu0: I'm not running ubuntu yet, just prepping :)
<jiyuu0> calamari_ sori Ctrl + Alt + F1
<jiyuu0> ic
<skeff> help! I don't get no sound from the mplayerplug-in in firefox, I've tried both with and without ESD
<calamari_> jiyuu0: I know there are the regular consoles, no prob
<jiyuu0> ok
<MobyTurbo> calamari_, gnome terminal can change fonts. No full-screen though, for that you have to enter a console.
<calamari_> jiyuu0: what I'm looking for is something like xterm, but where I can change the font and also be able to make it go full screen like a regualr console
<calamari_> MobyTurbo: okay thanks
<MobyTurbo> calamari_, you can even change fonts in xterm, but unlike gnome terminal you need to put it on a command line rather than a menu.
<treeSnake> the info on how to create a mirror doesn't quite work for me. might i be missing something?
<gwak> i upgrade to 'hoary' today -- it went 'ok' except it did not upgrade 'gdm' (held back). So when i restarted gdm i had multiple xsessions starting -- once i upgraded gdm everthing was fine -- should i report this as a bug ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<MobyTurbo> gwak, did you dist-upgrade?
<gwak> MobyTurbo: yes
<kristjan> hi, anybody successful with tv out issues on ati mobility radeon 9600? (Thinkpad T42 + Ubuntu)
<MobyTurbo> gwak, if you dist-upgraded and it happened then it is a bug.
<gwak> apt/dpk had marked gdm as 'held back' for as i noticed
<treeSnake> rsync complains "No such file or directory"
<nuOpus> hey whats up?
<gwak> MobyTurbo, will do filling out a bug report now
<MobyTurbo> gwak, usually but not always "held back" occurs when you upgrade but not if you dist-upgrade.
* kristjan hates to have to boot winxp to watch movies on a tv...
<NV> hi, i seem to be having a problem with firefox 1.0.  i just upgraded using the built-in upgrade feature in firefox and now the back/forward buttons dont work and my homepage cant be changed from the firefox page. can anyone help (sorry, if this is an easy fix, but i'm new to linux)?
<MobyTurbo> gwak, make sure to mention at what date you tried dist-upgrading to hoary; since it's a development branch that matters.
<gwak> MobyTurbo:yea your right -- i did it from Synaptic -- not from apt-get -- stupid me
<sparehead1> can someone tell me what there acroread.sh has in as its install dir?
<wood1> Does anybody here notice the difference in image quality between XFree86 and Xorg ?
<sparehead1> none of my guess's worked :(
<MobyTurbo> gwak, then it's not a bug - changing distros means you have to dist-upgrade. (synaptic can do that in it's "auto" mode.)
<Quest-Master> Err
<Quest-Master> Which one I am I supposed to download from here?
<Quest-Master> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<Quest-Master> :P
<Kamion> NV: really shouldn't use the built-in upgrade feature; we disabled that I thought
<Quest-Master> Ah
<Quest-Master> Found it
<NV> ah crap
<Kamion> Quest-Master: warty/warty-release-install-<your-architecture>.iso
<NV> any way for me to fix this?
<gwak> MobyTurbo: yea i just hit the 'smart-upgrade' button -- is that considered 'auto'
<Kamion> NV: I'd 'apt-get --reinstall install mozilla-firefox' to get back to a sane state
<kristjan> wood1: no, but I've noticed the fonts are nicer in xfree..
<MobyTurbo> gwak, sorry, smart-upgrade I think is = dist-upgrade.
<Kamion> NV: firefox 1.0 is in hoary, but not in warty; look around, I think somebody has done proper 1.0 packages for warty
<NV> kamion: do i just do that from sudo root? sorry...new to linux and am figureing my way around
<NV> ah ok
<Kamion> sudo apt-get ..., yeah
<Kamion> sorry, I should be more explicit
<jiyuu0> NV, new to linux and already trying to upgrade ur firefox ;P
<NV> haha yeah.
<gwak> Moby: i will file a bug report and repeat the steps i did -- along with the date (today)
<Kamion> synaptic may have a reinstall option too, but I'm not so familiar with it
<treeSnake> is there some other docs on how to use rsync to create a mirror other than the howto I already found (and that didn't work)?
<NV> i actually changed my desktop to xfce4 as per instructions on the wiki since this is an old laptop
<Kamion> NV: basically once you've installed something with one packaging system it's not a good idea to install it with another packaging system without removing it from the first beforehand; the result of doing that is usually that you confuse both systems
<NV> ah ok
<jiyuu0> NV, if u really want 1.0 have u try download direct from mozilla?
<gson> hehe jiyuu0 cant use gxine when i want to see anime:) for that i need to use mplayer right.?
<darksword> hi there
<Kamion> NV: (if you do that, just make sure to install it in a different place than the firefox that comes with Ubuntu)
<NV> nope, havent. i just used the updater built in to firefox since i thought it would be easier
<treeSnake> i'm trying to set up an ubuntu mirror for the local community and i'm failing miserably. is there at least one in here that can show some mercy?
<jiyuu0> gson, xine-ui can watch provided with w32codecs
<Kamion> NV: easier: have a look at http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ut8g/
<gwak> one other thing w/ the upgrade the mail noticication applet disappeared
<Kamion> NV: with the /etc/apt/sources.list fragments at the bottom, you should just be able to upgrade the mozilla-firefox package with synaptic
<gson> k jiyuu0 ill see if i can get w32codec then:D
<darksword> i have a probleme to use dvd on my laptop. When i insert a dvd, i say "impossible to mount media..."
<jiyuu0> gson, ya it's there
<gson> tnx for the help again..
<darksword> what can i do ?
<jiyuu0> gson, no prob
<gson> :)
<NV> ah ok, thanks!
<treeSnake> well, i tried. nothing else to do in here.
<socomm> darksword: Get a new LapTop :^P
<darksword> :)
<jiyuu0> darksword, all dvd?
<jladage> Hi all,
<treeSnake> take care.
<jladage> Happy as a child with my new powerbook
<NV> thanks a lot for the help!
<darksword> i've tested -R/ +R and multisession/ only one session
<NV> time to see if i can fix this
<jladage> but how do I make it dual boot with ubuntu
<jiyuu0> darksword, when u insert the dvd... does it auto mount? icon appear on desktop?
<darksword> no
<jladage> Can anyone point me to a good how-to on installing ubuntu with dual boot on a powerbook?
<darksword> and i can't mount myself either
<socomm> darksword: ummm have you tried more than one DVD?
<darksword> yes
<socomm> darksword: did you mount with sudo?
<darksword> nope
<jiyuu0> darksword, how about cd?
<darksword> right click on media and mount
<socomm> darksword: to mount *anything* you need super user privileges.
<darksword> ive tried 2 -R 1 +R multissesion and after 1 -R only one session
<socomm> darksword: you need to mount as sudo.
<gson> gah i hate xine! probs with fullscreen all the time
<darksword> root@darksword:/home/darksword # mount /media/cdrom
<darksword> mount: Aucun medium trouv
<darksword> curently it's a BulkPaq +R dvd one session burn with deepBurner on win2k
<socomm> darksword: does it mount at all?
<darksword> socomm ?
<socomm> darksword: is that error in english?
<darksword> hum in english : no media found
<socomm> darksword: try another disk, maybe a store bought movie.
<socomm> darksword: shouldn't be /media/dvd or something
<darksword> i don't know
<jiyuu0> darksword, how drives do u have?
<darksword> only one
<palle> hi i need some help
<jiyuu0> ls -l /media/cdrom
<socomm> darksword: `cd /media && ls'
<palle> with my ubuntu linux
<socomm> darksword: check what entries are there.
<socomm> palle: just ask your questions
<palle> i wan't all my windowsdrives mounted automatically when i start ubuntu linux, how do i do?
<darksword> root@darksword:/media # ls -l /media/cdrom
<darksword> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            6 2004-11-20 16:08 /media/ cdrom -> cdrom0
<jiyuu0> palle, look for windows section at http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<palle> okay, thnx
<socomm> darksword: did you run myy command?
<darksword> socomm, root@darksword:/media/cdrom0 # cd /media && ls
<darksword> cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<jiyuu0> darksword, try put in a normal cd then mount
<socomm> darksword: try mounting on cdrom0
<darksword> for a cd it's ok
<calamari-> re's
<calamari-> is there a list somewhere of the software available on the install cd?
<Kamion> .list files next to the .iso have the filenames
<Kamion> uh, who's running the rabidbt bot please?
<calamari-> Kamion: sorry, should have specified that I don't yet have the cd
<Kamion> 19:20 [Freenode]  -rabidbt(~rabidbt@66.45.74.16)- Kamion: Error: No such plugin 'filesnexttothe.isohavethefilenames' exists.
<jiyuu0> calamari-, go distrowatch
<Kamion> calamari-: I meant on the download sites
<Kamion> I should try to get some more human-readable list up from germinate output at some point
<jiyuu0> http://distrowatch.com/ubuntu
<Cred> Hello. How can I get GD lib supported on Apache2?
<socomm> calamari-: on the FTP sever, should be in the same directory as the ISO image.
<Cred> Can't find the module..
<calamari-> thanks everyone :)
<calamari-> you guys are all very helpful, and I really appreciate it
<darksword> jiyuu0, with a cd : root@darksword:/media # mount /cdrom     ---> cd is mounted and i can read content
<jiyuu0> darksword, u r trying to read a burnt dvd right?
<darksword> yeah
<jiyuu0> could it be media prob?
<jiyuu0> i encounter burnt cd probs b4
<jladage> any mac users in here?
<jiyuu0> but weird thing is on windows seems fine
<jiyuu0> same machine
<Mabus> is there a package-queue or "these packages will soon be upgraded" list somewhere ?
<Mabus> (I'm thinking specifically about thunderbird 0.9)
<s0cks> Jiyuu0 : Get the CD request systems cds. Never read you entire enquiry, but hey...
<jiyuu0> what is CD request systems cds?
<darksword> hum i 'll try with star wars dvd :)
<jiyuu0> darksword, episode 3?
<jiyuu0> hehe
<darksword> arf
<darksword> root@darksword:/media # mount /cdrom
<darksword> mount: Aucun medium trouv
<maskie> Mabus, if you use Warty no packages will be upgraded except for security reasons
<Kamion> Mabus: no, just bugzilla for packages that need merge work done
<darksword> ouned by choubaka
<treeSnake> got things to work. it should be ready for use tomorrow.
<jiyuu0> darksword, may the force be wif u
<treeSnake> is there a channel for ubuntu-se?
<kent> Is there a public schedule for Hoary somewhere? Like, package-freeze, etc. Kind of like the one Fedora have?
<jiyuu0> just to make sure... choubaka u sure ur player dvd???
<kent> treeSnake, ubuntu-se as in a swedish channel?
<jladage> join #ubuntu-mac
<jladage> nope sorry
<darksword> on http://tuxmobil.org/asus_l3800c_e.html i see it have to be ok
<treeSnake> kent: jupp.
<treeSnake> is this kent from the north?
<jiyuu0> darksword, have u tried on the same machine running windows and able to read the DVD?
<gson> jiyuu0 hm still have probs with w32codec:/
<jiyuu0> gson, what prob?
<gson> works with 1 episode
<gson> gtkxine: video driver w32codec failed. <-
<dark`eat`choubak> hum i'm only on ubuntu
<dark`eat`choubak> be back in a few min
<gson> the new naruto episodes doesnt work:(
<jiyuu0> gson, have u apt-get it?
<jiyuu0> what format u playing?
<skeff> It seems all apps compiled for GTK+ 1.x or something looks like shit, I guess because of lack of themes or something for GTK 1.. how to fix this?
<jiyuu0> gson, which episode?
<gson> 110-111
<kent> treeSnake, what do you meen with Kent from the north?  But yes, im from sweden :)
<gson> .avi
<jiyuu0> wah... i haven download 111
<gson> hehe its one big episode, 2 in 1:)
<gson> [DB] _Naruto_110-111_[1D18E613] .avi
<jiyuu0> have u try playing it with mplayer?
<treeSnake> kent: i was sort of hoping that it was a kent i know from the very north of sweden, that's all.
<jiyuu0> sometimes xine not work but mplayer does
<gson> gxine -V w32codec
<kent> treeSnake, I live in Malmo, so its not the north of sweden.
<gson> well, my synaptic can just find 2 different mplayers, but i think that its the wrong one:)
<jiyuu0> gson, i'm not using gxine... but xine-ui
<gson> kej
<gson> works fine ?
<jiyuu0> gson, the custom version
<incandescant> hi, i have found my way here from ubuntulinux.com
<gson> oki doki, i installing now
<incandescant> can anyone help me with a dbus/hal/gvm problem please?
<gson> 0.99-1-1 ?
<treeSnake> kent: not really, no. i'm at least a thousand kms north of you.
<gson> 0.99.1-1 ?:)
<gson> that one jiyuu0 ? xine-ui 0.99.1-1
<jiyuu0> yub
<gson> nice nice
<jiyuu0> if u p4 install also mplayer-custom
<jiyuu0> just in case both xine cannot work then go command with mplayer
<gson> ye
<jiyuu0> too bad the package in the repository not working properly
<gson> have you seeen bleach 8 ?
<jiyuu0> nope
<gson> so nice :)
<jiyuu0> nowadays hardly got time to watch things
* iz is away: banken
<gson> oh that sux
<jiyuu0> now it's like 3:41am and i am stil here
<gson> heh
<gson> 20.00 here in swe
<jiyuu0> malaysia here
<gson> nice:D
<jiyuu0> ok... i think i better go bed...else tomolo zombie
<gson> hah:)
<gson> ye
<jiyuu0> nite
<gson> nite nite
<incandescant> anyone wanna help a newb get to grips with proj utopia please?
<WebMaven> Any Python users here?
<WebMaven> I'm doing some experimentation and am having a few dependecy problems.
<JDahl> WebMaven, I use python
<WebMaven> specifically, wax (a pythonic wrapper around wxPython) is saying that 'This version of Wax requires wxPython 2.4.2.4', but that *is* the version installed.
<JDahl> WebMaven, I dont know about that
<WebMaven> Go to http://zephyrfalcon.org/download/
<WebMaven> get wax-0.2.39.zip
<JDahl> yes sir!
<Cody_> Hello everyone
<Mabus> Kamion: thanks
<WebMaven> extract the wax folder to your desktop
<Cody_> I use fedora core but heard about this ubuntu linux... is it essentially just a slim and easier debian?
<WebMaven> then oipen a root terminal and mv Desktop/wax /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages
<JDahl> WebMaven, I am working... and I dont have a particular interest in wxPython. Sorry I cant help you
<WebMaven> JDahl, OK. Thanks anyway.
<WebMaven> JDahl, what do you use Python for?
<JDahl> WebMaven, numerical optimization
<mig> Hi!
<WebMaven> Anyone here use wxPython at all?
<incandescant> bummer
<gauckler> Hello.
<palle_> how do i change to root access i wan't to be able to write to /usr/local
<gauckler> sudo -s
<palle> okay, but i wan't to have root rights while in the xwindow so i don't have to use the terminal so much
<palle> is that possible?
<gauckler> well. you could start x as root, but you shouldn't. why to have a shell and work from there as root?
<alexander> hello
<Mabus> a sudo executed in the X session will "hold" a couple of minutes, iirc
<gauckler> actually even this ppl say you shouldn't do. you should log in as user and for command requiring root priviledges, you shoud type "sudo command"
<alexander> what is ubuntu based on?
<Mabus> debian
<alexander> interesting
<jiyuu0> palle, http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#allowrootlogingnome
<alexander> i just got a package from switzerland containing 10 cds
<alexander> how is this being paid for?
<Mabus> you are - you have to do community service if you ever visit switzerland or southern africa.
<palle> why should i use sudo so much then? that is so annoying, i want to use the file explorer to copy files that's so much faster then writing all the time...
<Mabus> palle: use another OS.
<Mabus> s/OS/distro
<palle> i guess i could use mandrake
<alexander> oh
<jiyuu0> palle, u can set root on
<alexander> dude
<ogra> palle: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<alexander> just do sudo su
<alexander> lol
<ogra> hi all
<gauckler> alexander/mabus: whats the relation of ubuntu and switzerland?
<fabbione> alexander: did you order these CDs?
<alexander> fabbione: yes i did
<Mabus> gauckler: nothing :) the CDs are shipped from switzerland.
<ogra> hehe
<palle> okay, thnx
<fabbione> alexander: that's it.. you don't have to pay
<pepsi_> i never got my CDs
<pepsi_> wtf is up with that
<ogra> Mabus: mine were from belgium :)
<imaek> Hello.
<Mabus> gauckler: nothing afaik, though - some developers could be based there, I have no clue.
<alexander> i ordered them more than a month ago and i jsut got them
<fabbione> pepsi_: read the FAQ
<alexander> i think a company does it
<fabbione> alexander: yes.. it takes sometime
<alexander> not individual developers by the look of it
<alexander> but i was happily surprised
<fabbione> alexander: yes.. there is a company
<Mabus> alexander: that's not what I said.
<imaek> I am trying to help a friend set up Ubuntu with Dialup, and there is no modem.
<fabbione> Mabus: stop trolling
<pepsi_> the topic says CDs ordered before Nov 12th have been shipped
<Mabus> fabbione: sorry
<alexander> yeah i know I don't have to pay. I just wondered who actually puts down the dough. this seems pretty expensive
<fabbione> pepsi_: if you live in the north pole, it does not take 2 days to get them
<pepsi_> uhm
<fabbione> alexander: Canonical did
<pepsi_> what?
<tost> hey guys, i have a problem with ubuntu
<imaek> Anyone know anything about modem configuration?
<gauckler> imaek: no, please tell me if you find out
<alexander> fabbione: ah ok. i see the "trademark canonical" thing on the box
<fabbione> pepsi_: mine were shipped the 8th of Nov.. but i live in the middle of nowhere... i know i will get them 2 days after hoary is out :-)
<fabbione> just be patience
<tost> i cant startx as user, it always says i havent the rights to do that
<tost> how can i change this ?
<Kamion> Mabus: I don't believe any Canonical staff are based in Switzerland; probably just some delivery company
<ogra> imaek: either sudo pppconfig in a terminal or the network tool from the computer menu
<ogra> tost: did you install k3b before ?
<gauckler> ogra: I'm missing the network tool. do you know the name of the package?
<tost> k3b ?
<wood1> How do I export or edit my "sudoers" file using Emacs instead of visudo ?
<tost> k3b is a cd writing programm (www.k3b.org)
<ogra> tost: a kde burning app that changes the rights of a certain file ..... you cant login on x anymore then
<ploggin> hi
<ploggin> need some help
<ploggin> lets see...
<pepsi_> hrm
<pepsi_> it said it shipped my cds
<pepsi_> so i guess i just wait
<fabbione> pepsi_: correct
<Kamion> wood1: EDITOR=emacs visudo
<ogra> gauckler: its in the computer menu, it belongs to the ubuntu default setup
<Kamion> wood1: I'm sure I gave you this answer the other day
<pepsi_> but then im gunna want to order hoary cds
<alexander> hmm
<ploggin> in GRUB i have 3 different 'versions' i can run, i have a kernel for 386, for 686 and for 686-smp
<tost> ogra, no i installed ubuntu, and then gdm and x doesnt start, so i edit the files but then i havent the right to startx... and ~/.Xauthority is empty
<Kamion> pepsi_: you won't be able to order those for quite some time
<alexander> how long does livecd usually take to boot?
<ploggin> i want to remove two of them
<ploggin> what shall i do?
<fabbione> alexander: it depends from your machine
<wood1> Yes you did, I am sorry that I forgot it, Kamion
<fabbione> alexander: here 3/4 minutes (old box)
<gauckler> ogra: I read about it in the wiki, but I cannot find it unter "Computer"->"Systemconfiguration"
<alexander> mine is taking quite a while for a pentium 4
<ogra> tost: why did you install gdm later ? it should be there by default
<fabbione> alexander: there should be a progress bar
<alexander> yeah i know
<ploggin> any ideas?
<alexander> its done almost
<tost> yeah i told it, i installed ubuntu, and started it, but then it doesnt start x and gdm , because of problems
<toptnc> hi
<alexander> maybe there is something wrong w/ my cdrom drive
<alexander> it doesn't sound very pretty
<tost> so edit the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and after this i hadnt the rights to startx as user
<ogra> ploggin: just uninstall them, the package manager cares for the grub entrys then
<tost> it told me , that there is a mistake in ~/.Xauthority ... how can i edit this file ?
<wood1> You don't have to edit .Xauthority
<wood1> Just change it owner and group to your Username
<tost> wood1, what ?
<ploggin> ogra: i tried with apt-get remove packages i didn't want
<ploggin> they dissappeared
<ploggin> but i can still run those options
<kent> do some one know about a script for nautilus that handles mounting of .iso's as lookback? it would be nice if i could install that for in my brothers computer, so that i wount have to ask him go to the terminal..
<tost> chown -R user /home ?
<gauckler> ogra: I read about it in the wiki, but I cannot find it unter "Computer"->"Systemconfiguration"
<ogra> tost: sudo chown $USER.$USER ~/.Xauthority
<wood1> tost, chown user .Xauthority
<SuperQ> anyone know anything about bluetooth stuff?
<tost> which one ?
<wood1> then chgrp user .Xauthority
<darksword> thx for help jiyuu0
<darksword> i've to shoot myself with a monkey :)
<ogra> ploggin: use synaptic and search the linux-image packages.... they should get removed automatically in grubs menu.lst
<wood1> for your Username that you created when you install the Ubuntu distro
<darksword> cya
<tost> wood1, at first chown user .Xauthority and then chgrp user .Xauthority ?
<imaek> Anyone know anything about configuring modems?
<wood1> Yes tost, that's it
<ogra> gauckler: what do you have in this menu ? are you using warty ?
<tost> ah thx
<alexander> ooh this is very nice
<alexander> great work
<ploggin> ogra: ok, found them :D
<ogra> ploggin: good :)
<fabbione> alexander: thanks
<ploggin> ogra: thanks ;)
<gauckler> ogra: yes, warty. 5 items: screen resolution, printer, logon manager, hardware manager, packet manager (translated from german)
<ogra> imaek: either sudo pppconfig in a terminal or the network tool from the computer menu
<imaek> Does't work.
<imaek> :\
<ogra> gauckler: thats strange...it is in the default setup..... wait....
<imaek> Oh
<imaek> Now it does. :x
<ploggin> oh, just another thing
<ploggin> when ubuntu starts i get this window that shows 'nautilus is loading' etc, how can i change that window?
<ogra> gauckler: look if gnome-system-tools is installed..... did you tweak your system in any way ?
<ploggin> it's the window that appears once you enter user and pass, before everything is loaded
<ogra> ploggin: the splash screen ?
<ogra> ploggin: ahh, the login screen
<ploggin> splash
<ploggin> how do i change it?
<gauckler> ogra: apt-get install gnome-system-tools -> its now being installed.
<ogra> ploggin: in the gconf-editor from applications->system tools
<kent> Im getting the error "Not a directory" when i try to mount a iso on my brothers computer. Whats wrong? I _know_ that the directory exists that i want to mount it to. I have tried more then one..  i still get the same strange message. Its a dvd-iso, does that matter? or are they treated as all other isos? like, mount -o loop..
<ogra> ploggin: look in apps/gnome-session
<gauckler> ogra: thanks a lot. I had this tool before, but I don't know how it disappeard.
<ploggin> great
<ploggin> thanks once again ogra ;)
<ogra> :)
<Rene_S> Woot got my Ubuntu CD in the mail. It came with a livecd and reg one very cool
<wood1> Can anyone help me with my smb Network problem ?
<wood1> I can't browse my Windows Workgroup Network
<palle> any knows a program i can play mp3's with in linux?
<SuperQ> hrm
<SuperQ> palle: yes, many
<SuperQ> palle: under the media menu in ubuntu there is a music player
<palle> i tried to download winamp but there was an exe-file in the package
<wood1> xmms should do it for the MP3 thing
<SuperQ> palle: hahahaha
<Rene_S> Rythmbox, Beep, XMMS, Amarok, pick one.
<wood1> palle,    apt-get install xmms
<ogra> palle: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wood1> sudo apt-get install xmms
<SuperQ> palle: .exe files are for windows, not ubuntu
<wood1> that's it for the MP3 thing
<ogra> palle: read the wiki page, there are several hints
<palle> yeah i noticed that here is a music player but it didn't work with mp3's?
<ogra> palle: its described on the wiki
<palle> okay, thnx
<wood1> Anybody who can help me with the problem in Network browsing ?
<ironwolf> palle: install gstreamer0.8-mad then try with music-player
<gauckler> .. back..
<dablitz> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wood1> dablitz , what is it ????
<palle> gstreamer0.8-mad (for MP3 decoding)
<palle> gstreamer0.8-lame (for MP3 encoding) (in cerkinfo repository
<ironwolf> palle: did installing xmms work?
<dablitz> last night i tried installing the synaptic touchpad from the wiki howto, and it messed up my display
<palle> where are those files then?
<marcelcole> Hello?
* ironwolf grumbles at scrollback
<dablitz> running my laptop now from the ubuntu live cd
<gauckler> ogra: this network tools doesn't work. it cannot take down the wireless interface.
<marcelcole> Anyone have any experience with modems on ubuntu?
<ogra> palle: read it... the add universe
<ogra> then
<rip024> I like that boot disk I crashed it once now I'll try again
<dablitz> how can i fix this, i managed to pullup the howto to change things back, but need root permission to do it
<wood1> Well you don't need the root permission
<wood1> just use the one you provided
<kent> Are there any difference when i mount an iso ripped from a dvd and a iso ripped from a normal cd?  Or are the syntax the same to mount?
<dablitz> so what do I do?
<ironwolf> dablitz: sudo is your friend.
<marcelcole> How do I setup my modem/dial-up connection on ubunut?
<palle> ogra: i read it but all it says is what i wrote there, nothing about where i can download the files or anything
<dablitz> it asks for a password when I sudo
<wood1> sudo pppconfig should do the modem trick
<gauckler> dablitz: your logon password
<ironwolf> dablitz: enter your logon password
<wood1> well just type root
<ogra> palle: there is a link to a detailed explaination on installing packages
<dablitz> i will try it
<marcelcole> wood1 - That should make my modem work properly?
<pere_> I messed up the bottom panel. When I added a new panel, I no longer see my running/minimised programs. Any way to get that back?
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu is awesome. :D
<wood1> Well if it's an external modem, I am sure your modem will work 99 %
<Quest-Master> Just installed it.. really nice.
<ogra> palle: in the section MP3 and Windows Media Audio
<Rene_S> pere click on your new panel
<Rene_S> right click
<Rene_S> then add to panel
* Quest-Master is considering setting up a mirror with the CD ISOs for Ubuntu
<Quest-Master> Since I have so much server space and bandwidth left, most of it is unused
<tvon|x31> dang, cant baz be written in python or something?
<Quest-Master> I just wonder how much traffic there'll be
<Rene_S> Scroll down the box and look for window list
<gauckler> tvon|x31: are you using a x31? I just bought one..
<pere_> Rene_S:Ahh.. great. Thank you!
<tvon|x31> gauckler: yup.  I'm mighty happy with it, thoug the x40 is bulit better
<Rene_S> pere_, your welcome, expect my bill in the mail
<pere_> :)
<gauckler> tvon|x31: but also a bit more expensive.. I had a hard time getting the suspend working the last few days. now i am glad it works...
<tvon|x31> gauckler: honestly I've had the thing for a year and I havent spent much time trying to get suspend/sleep working.  at one point it wokred fine, lately not so much
<wood1> Anybody here, my problem is with samba networking
<Rene_S> hehe, you think thats bad, I still have no idea how to make my sensors work
<gauckler> wood1: what's the problem?
<wood1> Well since updating to Hoary, I have not been able to browse my Windows Workgroup Network
<ogra> wood1: hmm, hoary.....
<gauckler> wood1: dunno about the difference warty/hoary. but i know that you have to be careful setting the encryption mode of the passwords (encrypted vs plaintext)
<gauckler> tvon|x31: did you get the modem working?
<ogra> gauckler: warty is the stable branch, hoary is in steady development and breaks form time to time
<wood1> Well my other PC with Warty works without no problem, it's just the Hoary PC which does not work in Network Browsing
<drac> it's like woody and sarge
<wood1> There PCs of the Network are there but I can access them from the Machine with Hoary
<drac> :)
<ogra> drac: not at all
<ogra> drac:  more like a released sarge and sid :)
<drac> excuse me for my mistake, so it ain't like woody and sarge ;)
<wood1> Well the smb.conf file of both the Machines using Warty and Hoary are the same. I really don't know why Hoary is not working for Network browsng
<gauckler> wood1: have you tried to connect without browsing?
<tvon|x31> gauckler: spent a little time trying to get the modem up without any luck, though at one point I could use my cellphone via usb and gprs when I needed a connection
<drac> but sid is that kid that always want to break all the toys !!!!
<alka_trash> wood1: I had the same thing, reboot and then it worked  :)
<jazzka> comes ubuntu with any tool to practice programming in perl?
<tvon|x31> perl
<ogra> drac: yep
<crimsun> jazzka: perl is available, as are any number of editors
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<wood1> Well I have rebooted it several times
<crimsun> jazzka: you'll find perl references online fairly helpful
<gauckler> tvon|x31: this would be an option for me to (ir+gprs). any hints on how to do this?
<tvon|x31> gauckler: depends on your phone.  I found pretty specific information for my phone t68i), just google for "phonename linux"
<ogra> wood1: its linux...... no need for reboots.....execpt you change kernel stuff
<wood1> gauckler, what exactly do you mean by trying to connect without browsing, I really don't understand the question, forgive me for that
<ogra> wood1: try ctrl-L in nautilus, the type smb://hostname/sharename
<wood1> Well I know, I was just replying to the other question that rebooting works for network browsing
<wood1> Well I have done that but it still refuses to work, ogra
<gauckler> wood1: with smbclient you can try to connect to other machines if you know the ip and the sharename
<wood1> even the IP address does not work
<ogra> wood1: from where to where does what work .... and what not....
<wood1> Well I can get to the part of the IP name
<wood1> I can see the PCs and their shares, it's exactly the shares that I can't access to
<ogra> wood1: you can browse the shares on the hoary box from warty ?
<calamari-> just curious.. what does Applications > Accessories > Text Editor point to?  Is it nano?
<wood1> It's gedit
<ploggin> ogra: about the splash image
<wood1> calamari
<ogra> wood1: and you cant browse/access the shares form hoary to warty ?
<calamari-> wood1: thanks
<ogra> ploggin: yep
<wood1> I can't
<ploggin> should the image i want be in a certain folder o r can i put it in home for example
<calamari-> how about Applications > Multimedia > Music Player (hopefully xmms?)
<wood1> It's not xmms
<ogra> wood1: but the other way works ?
<ogra> calamari-: xmms ?
<ploggin> ogra: know what i mean?
<marcelcole> wood1 - I got through the pppconfig wizard alright (the wizard wouldn't detect my modem so I had to set it manually), and what am I supposed to do after the wizard?
<calamari-> ogra: xmms is a nifty sound player.. I like it
<ploggin> damn, wikipage
<ploggin> sorry i forgot
<wood1> No ogra, the network browsing problem is not about the shares between Warty and Hoary
<ogra> ploggin: /usr/share/pixmaps
<ploggin> ok :D
<ploggin> thanks
<calamari-> is all this info on a wiki page?  I hate to ask FAQ's
<wood1> It's about the Windows 9x and Windows NT machines on my Workgroup Network
<ogra> wood1: ahh.... this was not clear to me
<wood1> So any solutions ???
<jdub> wasabi: do you have a 'Windows Networking' icon in the Network view at all?
<ogra> calamari-: its way old....
<ogra> calamari-: xmms i mean
<calamari-> ogra: oic
<wasabi> jdub: hmm?
<wasabi> oh i see
<wasabi> tab complete.
<jdub> oh
<ironwolf> calamari: music player != xmms
<calamari-> ogra: what does ubuntu give me?
<jdub> wood1: do you have a 'Windows Networking' icon in the Network view at all?
<ogra> calamari-: rhythmbox
<calamari-> ironwolf: hmm, weird.. worked for me in debian to play mp3s hehe
<jugon> rep
<wood1> I have the Windows Networking icon
<jdub> hrm, then i'm not sure.
<jdub> are you fully upgraded and so on?
<wood1> I can access the Windows PCs but I can't access their shares
<ogra> wood1: what happens then, any error ?
<wood1> Well I am fully updated
<calamari-> ogra: thanks
<wood1> Hoary just waits and waits forever to access the Windows shares
<ogra> calamari-: for mp3 playback see also this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wood1> But Warty gets access to the Windows Shares at once
<calamari-> ogra: I think I'll get xmms.. I like its interface since I'm so used to WinAmp
<ogra> calamari-: then better take beep-media-player its the successor
<calamari-> ok
<jdub> wood1: remember that hoary is in development, and in particular, has gnome devel branch packages
<Fwiffo> Does anyone know the status for UTF-8 on Xorg in Hoary at the moment?
<Fwiffo> I'm still getting alot of warnings when using a UTF-8 locale
<wood1> Well Hoary should work for network browsing,
<ogra> wood1: why ? if someone works on the network libs it probably wont.....its hoary....
<jdub> wood1: there's no guarantee that hoary will work for anything :-)
<RuffianSoldier> man, when are theses Ubuntu CDs going to arive :-(
<ironwolf> hoary is fun, but indeed there is no guarrenty that anything will work.
<wood1> Hoary is the latest cut-edge distribution
<wood1> Everything which works for Warty should work for Hoary if not better
<Fwiffo> whoops, never mind - I can see bug #3645 is pending upload, and it looks a lot like my problem :o)
<ironwolf> woodl: hoary is bleeding edge... sometimes we get cut. :(
<ogra> wood1: hoary is a development beast
<wfx> ogra: beep and xmms are bugy for me (sometimes the are crash and my playlist doe no longer work)
<jdub> wood1: hoary is the development branch. right now it's pre-alpha, pre-beta, pre-preview, pre-release, etc.
<ogra> wfx: thats why i take rhythmbox :)
<jdub> wood1: as is gnome 2.9.
<wood1> Well, what am I suppose to do now, my brothers and sisters, switch Hoary back to Warty ?
<mass> looks like mdnsresponder is missing?
<gauckler> gnome browser: can I configure it so that a click on a folder opens the folder in the same window, instead of opening a new one?
<jdub> if you just want to use your system, and not test for the next release, yeah, warty's the way to go.
<jdub> mass: it's there
<wfx> ogra: this one doe not play sid or mod tune
<ogra> gauckler: use shift on doubleclick
<Amaranth> I don't think you can downgrade.
<wfx> i buy a "s"
<gauckler> ogra: thx
<mass> jdub: its hiding from meee
<ogra> gauckler: or middleclick
<jdub> mass: it's in universe
<wood1> Well you might be right, I should just use Warty for my serious work and use Hoary as a test machine
<kent> whats the name of that virtual package that installs gcc and stuff?
<gauckler> rhythmbox cannot play mp3s, do I have to install a decode?
<ogra> wood1: thats what its good for currently.....
<wood1> Anyway, it was nice to discuss these kinds of things and ideas with people like all of you here in the Chatroom
<jdub> kent: build-essential
<kent> jdub, thanks :)
<ogra> gauckler: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wfx> a typical faq ;-)
<palle> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<palle> See `config.log' for more details.
<palle> what does this mean?
<ogra> palle: see jdubs last line..... to kent
<pridkett> palle: if means you need to install gcc
<wood1> By the way, do you know any other great websites or links for Ubuntu Linux
<wood1> besides the current featured links at Ubuntu's webpage ?
<palle> i just logged back in here, so i can't see what jdub wrote
<ogra> palle: oops, you just logged in.... build-essential is the pkg
<palle> how do i install gcc then?
<pridkett> palle: apt-get install build-essential
<wfx> it would be nice when ubuntu show the faq (nvidia, mp3, ...) anywhere on first start
<socomm> Pffft, who needs nVidia or MP3z.
<ogra> wood1: sites with software ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<palle> pridkett should i write that in a terminal?
<epod> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my workstation at work, and when it gets to the part of the install where it extracts the network drivers package, it just repeats itself at 36% over and over...
<crimsun> wfx: in the Applications menu there is About Ubuntu, and if you have a live Internet connection, you can browse right to the faq
<mass> jdub: gnome-user-share is i hoary, but it has a dependancy in universe, thats why I was asking :)
<Fwiffo> palle or install it using synaptic
<pridkett> palle: you can "sudo apt-get install build-essential" or you can click on computer->system configuration->synaptic package manager and select build-essential
<ogra> wood1: sites with artwork ?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CommunityArtwork
<jdub> mass: gnome-user-share itself is in universe :)
<mass> jdub: Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main gnome-user-share 0.3-3 [15.8kB] 
<mass> :)
<jdub> hrm, so it is... it shouldn't be
<socomm> What is `gnome-user-share'?
<wood1> thanks for the links, ogra
<palle> ohhh thnx for the help...
<jdub> socomm: easy, discoverable user level file sharing
<jdub> socomm: it's rad
<mass> socomm: User-level file public file sharing based on Apache, WebDAV, and zeroconf/rendezvous
<ogra> wood1: one contains one to my own site, pure self-interst hehe
<ogra> interest
<pridkett> hey, anyone know why python-gtk doesn't ship with a pkg-config descriptor file?
<socomm> Thanks.
<crimsun> pridkett: ...why would it?
<jdub> pridkett: that'd be in python-gtk2-dev, surely?
<wfx> crimsun: thx i know it, it was only a idea to pop up a window with some info about the most prob/faq.
<marcelcole> Hello
<socomm> pridkett: the *.pc stuff usually comes with the dev package.
<palle> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<palle> what does that mean then?
<Quest-Master> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html#codecs <-- are the codecs not working or is it just my connection?
<palle> how do i install glib?
<pridkett> ahha.  Okay, that explains that.
<ogra> palle: that you want to compile a gtk programm ?
<socomm> palle: means you need to install glib development package.
<ogra> palle: what exactly do you compile ?
<palle> i am trying to compile xmms
<crimsun> install libglib2.0-dev
<crimsun> err
<palle> so i can listen to mo3's
<crimsun> install libglib1.2-dev
<ogra> Quest-Master: take the package: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<socomm> palle: you can install xmms via synaptic.
<pridkett> It seems like it makes some sense to include the .pc files with the actual python pacakges as you can still develop with them without the dev package installed
<ogra> palle: there is a ubuntu package for xmms
<crimsun> xmms is in main
<socomm> palle: are you trying to install the bleeding edge version of XMMS?
<palle> hmmm, i don't know i got an url and i downloaded it
<palle> http://www.xmms.org
<ogra> palle: rather take the package :)
<gauckler> whats a good video player? gmplayer?
<socomm> palle: if you don't have a `good' reason to install the bleeding edge version, just go with the one in synaptic.
<palle> where is the package?
<ogra> gauckler: totem or totem-xine
<pridkett> gauckler: totem
<socomm> gauckler: mplayer.
<ogra> palle: in synaptic
<palle> how do i install the one i synaptic?
<socomm> palle: just check the box left of the package and click the `apply' button.
<ogra> palle: enable universe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<ironwolf> smbclient/mount -t smbfs doesn't seem to work, ping does, seems to be XP-SP2 firewall, although it shows off in local area connection props-->advanced ... any clue where I look now?
<Quest-Master> mplayer-586 <-- isn't this the package in the apt repository?
<Quest-Master> apt-get says it isn't there
<pridkett> Quest-Master: because it's not
<Quest-Master> :o
<socomm> Quest-Master: that's not on Ubuntus repo.
<ogra> Quest-Master: read the wiki.....enable marillat
<Quest-Master> Ah.
<pridkett> Quest-Master: see the faq about restricted formats
<Quest-Master> I see
<ironwolf> Quest-Master: it's in Multiverse
<ogra> ironwolf: the warty pkg is broken afaik
<ironwolf> ogra: well I'm running hoary... and oddly it works with other M$ computers, most notably M$ 2000, but not m$ XP SP2
<StarScream> just saw the screen shots for XFCE 4.2..looks amazing..how long would it take for a new package to appear in ubuntu?
<JDahl> Quest-Master, you could also compile it from source... I've rarely seen a such a big package build so easily
<ogra> ironwolf: but dont assume that everyone else is running it....some of us like stable systems :)
<palle> okay, now there are like 10 different xmms which one should i install to be able to listen to mp3's?
<Quest-Master> Once I add multiverse to the sources.list, can I just do it through apt-get normally?
<palle> or probably mopre like 20-30
<ironwolf> ogra: wouldn't ever dare to assume that ;)  I was just asking *if* anyone knew what to look for next.
<ironwolf> Quest-Master: yes
<socomm> Quest-Master: Yah.
<Quest-Master> Woot.
<gauckler> mplayer doesn't seem to work. do I have to download and self-compile?
<ogra> ironwolf: hehe, i was thinking on your answer to Quest-Master the mplayer package in warty doesnt work
<socomm> gauckler: did you install the right version?
<palle> which xmms package should i install?
<Quest-Master> apt-get is so much better than apt4rpm.
<gauckler> MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.4
<socomm> Quest-Master: You think?
<tyran0> does ubuntu have gcc?
<Fwiffo> palle: just the one named xmms
<ogra> gauckler: from marillat ?
<Quest-Master> socomm: Of course
<ogra> tyran0: sure
<ironwolf> ogra: *sigh* too many convos :)  warty MULTIVERSE has mplayer I was convinced.
<tyran0> or what compiler does it have
<sulkd> tyran0, yes but you have to install it manually.. "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<tyran0> ahh
<gauckler> marillat??? from the usual sources in sources.list
<socomm> gauckler: I meant be sure you've downloaded the appropriate version for your processor.
<ogra> ironwolf: a non working package, yes
<palle> fwiffo: here is no1 named only xmms they are all named like xmms-something
<Fwiffo> palle: if you just single click it you can read a description of what it is exactly
<Fwiffo> hmmm
<palle> swiffo: okay thnx
<ogra> gauckler: see here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ironwolf> gauckler: marillat  = debian, multiverse = ubuntu try installing mplayer from multiverse.. or worst case, from hoary multiverse.
<gauckler> Compiled for x86 CPU , and I have a P-M
<Quest-Master> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Quest-Master> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Quest-Master> is only available from another source
<Quest-Master> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<socomm> Quest-Master: apt-get update
<ogra> Quest-Master: from marillat ?
<gauckler> ironwolf: I'll try. might be that I caught the debian version..
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<Quest-Master> I installed all of the other mplayer packages.
<Quest-Master> mplayer-custom, mplayer-fonts, mozilla-mplayer.
<Hikaru79> I have a network with 2 Ubuntu computers and 2 Windows ones. Each of the two Ubuntu computers can see the Windows network, but not each other. What could be wrong? =/
<Fwiffo> palle: It will have the Ubuntu logo just to the left of the name if that is any help
<socomm> Quest-Master: it installed fine here, a few moments ago.
<ogra> Quest-Master: not from multiverse ....
<palle> fwiffo: i don't have it! this is only plug-ins =(
<socomm> where can I find mozilla-mplayer?
<Quest-Master> Where from then?
<Quest-Master> Do I need to add another repository?
<Quest-Master> socomm: It's in the multiverse repos.
<ogra> Quest-Master: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<socomm> Quest-Master: link?
<ogra> Quest-Master: read it
<Quest-Master> Yeah, I added multiverse
<wfx> :)
<Fwiffo> palle: thats odd :(
<ogra> Quest-Master: marillat
<Quest-Master> Ah.
<palle> fwiffo: ohh i just had to add another repositorie... thnx for the help
<ogra> Quest-Master: w32codecs cant be provided from ubuntu.....
<Fwiffo> palle: have you enabled Universe and Multiverse?
<Fwiffo> palle: aaah great
<socomm> ogra: Thanks for the link.
<ogra> :)
<Quest-Master> ogra: Yeah, I thought they were coming from multiverse
<ogra> Quest-Master: unfortunately there is also a package in multiverse, but thats broken in warty....so take marillat...
<Quest-Master> Yup, done.
<Quest-Master> :)
<Quest-Master> Now, onto XMMS.
<ogra> Quest-Master: mplayer package i mean...i think w32 codecs will be a legal heavyweight to ship
<wfx> ogra: how often this day you write "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats" ;-)
<ogra> hehe
<davidv> just received my Ubunti disks and tried the Live Eval disk.  seems to load fine but no output to my monitor.  i tried expert and safe mode too and no dispaly--any ideas?
<wfx> if you say ubuntu you must also say http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ;-)
<gauckler> wfx ;)
<ogra> wfx: jep, its a thing that should be easier in hoary....lets see.....
<davidv> just received my Ubuntu disks and tried the Live Eval disk.  seems to load fine but no output to my monitor.  i tried expert and safe mode too and no dispaly--any ideas?
<pridkett> david: not to belittle you, but I usually double check if my monitor is plugged in at that point
<davidv> good point but i just rebooted from suse linux and my monitor was fine there
<davidv> has anybody in this channel had the same problem with Live Eval?
<Quest-Master> Weird
<Quest-Master> apt-get says XMMS is already installed
<palle> if i installed xmms through synaptic how do i open it?
<Quest-Master> But I can't find it in Applications -> Multimedia
<ogra> Quest-Master: run it from a treminal
<ogra> terminal
<davidv> try /usr/bin/xmms in a terminal
<Fwiffo> palle: it should be in Programs->Multimedia
<Quest-Master> There it is
<Quest-Master> Eww.. why does it use the old GTK?
<ogra> Quest-Master: because its xmms
<Quest-Master> On Suse it didn't
<wfx> this is why beep live
<pridkett> Quest-Master: You can try BEEP otherwise
<ogra> Quest-Master: beep-media-player is its gtk2 version
<Quest-Master> Ah
<pridkett> Quest-Master: XMMS is a GTK only
<davidv> just received my Ubuntu disks and tried the Live Eval disk.  seems to load fine but no output to my monitor.  i tried expert and safe mode too and no display--any ideas?
<Quest-Master> Where is beep-media-player?
<davidv> and yes, the monitor is plugged in (otherwise i couldn't see this)
<palle> xmms is in /usr/bin can i make a shortcut or put it in the menu?
<ogra> Quest-Master: unicerse
<Quest-Master> Ok
<ogra> universe
<davidv> palle, right click the desktop, create new link to application
<palle> okay, thnx...
<ogra> palle: ctrl-L in nautilus and open applications://
<ogra> palle: this way you can add them to the menu ....
<palle> ogra: how do i get into nautilus?
<ogra> palle: nautilus is the filemanager
<ogra> palle: i.e. Computer->Disks
<palle> aha, okay thnx!
<mike8901> thank you guys! i just got my 5 packs of cds
<mike8901> :)
<mike8901> i think about 400 cds total
<mike8901> imna hand em out to all my friends
<gauckler> is today x-mas day for all you guys and girls getting cds with ubuntu .. hehe..
<davidv> yeah and the live eval won't give me a display
<lizdeika> no cds for me :(
<davidv> they sent me 10
<ironwolf> none for me either yet.
<calamari-> mike8901: when did you order?
<usual> my ubuntu cd's are here!
<lizdeika> i ordered mine ages ago
<usual> i just got them
<usual> sweet
<awg> anyone have CD/DVD burning working under warty?
<Quest-Master> Shouldn't k3b do the job?
<ironwolf> awg: cd? yes dvd? no audio cd? no
<usual> i ordered 20 and got 15 though
<mike8901> calamari-: im not even sure
<ogra> awg: nautilus works fine for me in case of data cds
<mike8901> i completly forgot about it
<awg> xcdroast should do the job, but it doesn't see either of my burners
<mike8901> i didnt count my cds :)
<usual> cool, the cd's come with a live cd and an install cd
<mike8901> i got 5 BAGS shipped from switzerland
<mike8901> zurich
<ogra> awg: did you try nautilus for burning ?
<mike8901> :O
<mike8901> to the US
<mike8901> mustve cost a fortune
<topyli> awg xcdroast is all that works here. i manually entered my device (/dev/hdc it this case), and it just works
* calamari- can hardly wait.. these osdir.com screenshots are killing me.  Everything is organized and looks awesome
<awg> ogra: no, but i know that's not the problem since on SuSE xcdroast worked just fine for both CDs and DVDs
<awg> topyli: ah, i'll try that
<davidv> i can't even get the Eval Cd to give me a display
<awg> topyli: did you have to tell it to use the ide-scsi driver manually, or does it set that up automatically?  in SuSE i remember having to change the bootloader config so it would use ide-scsi
<Shift> hey
<topyli> awg: no scsi. it works without it
<ogra> awg: no ide-scsi anymore in 2.6
<awg> ah, ok, i guess it was under SuSE 8.2 that i had to set that up then
<awg> 9.0/9.1 were 2.6
<Shift> im interested in duelbooting Ubuntu and XP
<topyli> awg: well, those were the days :)
<Shift> i cant find any tutorials on this
<Fwiffo> awg: I thought ide-scsi was'nt used any more?
<awg> alright, i took ide-scsi out of the bootloader options, so i'll just reboot here and then see if it works
<Fwiffo> ohh, sorry
<awg> thanks all
<mhlandry> how does upgrading the kernel work with ubuntu?  I can use apt, right?
<gson> how do you make a file executble?
<topyli> Fwiffo: too slow :)
<Fwiffo> topyli: yeah, I noticed :o)
<mhlandry> chmod +x <filename> ?
<topyli> mhlandry: install a package like "linux-image-686" or something. it will always depend on the latest kernel for your architecture and be updated
<Fwiffo> mhlandry: Do you mean upgrade to a kernel supplied by Ubuntu?
<wfx> Shift: dual boot linux & windows doe not depend on ubuntu. ubuntu use the grub boot manager so...
<wfx> Shift: you need to configure grub for booting
<davidv> wfx: one hard drive or two?
<ogra> Shift: works out of the box
<ogra> Shift: you dont need to configure it
<Fwiffo> Shift: and if it does not, try changing from CHS to LBA in your BIOS
<wfx> one howto is: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<wfx> davidv: anywhere ;-)
<davidv> i dual-boot SuSE 9.1 pro on an IDE drive and XP pro on a SATA drive
<Quest-Master> davidv: Leave SuSE
<davidv> why?
<Quest-Master> Trust me, Ubuntu is like a thousand times better.
<Quest-Master> I moved to Ubuntu today
<Quest-Master> I've been using Suse for a few months too, removed it today and replaced it with Ubuntu.
<davidv> i'd like to test it but the Live Eval cd won't give me a display in any mode
<Quest-Master> Heh, I just skipped over the LiveCD and installed it.
<gauckler> davidv: backup your system and install ubuntu ;)
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu is miles ahead of SuSe.
<davidv> i like to test drive before in install
<gson> hmm someone that knows any good burning application?
<gson> like nero burning
<gauckler> k3b
<gson> hm k
<davidv> gauckler, what deskto do you use, KDE or Gnome?
<gauckler> now gnome, before kde
<Quest-Master> Gnome.
<Quest-Master> Gnome is so fast compared to KDE
<Quest-Master> I used to use KDE too, when starting off with Suse.
<davidv> i don't like the mechanics of Gnome that much
<Quest-Master> Then I tried Gnome on Suse, and it was awesome, but Suse worked horribly with Gnome.
<Quest-Master> So, I moved to Ubuntu.
<ogra> gson: this is important for k3b: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/
<Quest-Master> Mechanics?
<davidv> the way it works
<Quest-Master> KDE is for people who are used to how Windows is set up
<davidv> it is faster though
<Quest-Master> You just have to get used to how Gnome works
<Quest-Master> It's better in the long run
<Quest-Master> :D
<davidv> preference is why there are different platforms
<ogra> guys...please no kde/gnome bashing in here
<Quest-Master> I wouldn't consider it bashing, hehe
<mike8901> is there any way to integrate portage w/ ubuntu
<davidv> i'm not bashing anything Ogra
<mike8901> i love portage as it compiles and optimizes everything
<mike8901> apt-get doesnt have optimized rpms
<crimsun> "portage and ubuntu?"
<davidv> well, maybe just the live eval disk
<crimsun> goodness, man.
<mike8901> why not crimsun?
<ogra> lol
<IamMoo> can anyone help me to as why ubuntu install fails after the hardware detection?
<crimsun> apt-get for ubuntu does not use rpms; it uses debs
<crimsun> debs are usually compiled with -O2
<JDahl> ogra, c'mon just a quick one... then we can do vim vs emacs afterwards
<mike8901> are debs optimized?
<crimsun> mike8901: "optimized" is rather meaningless
<mike8901> why?
<ogra> JDahl: *g* i'll take the vim part ;)
<davidv> i can't figure out why the live eval recognizes my nvidia fx5200 video card but won't give a display once x starts
<IamMoo> annnyone at all
<crimsun> mike8901: for one, what really needs to be optimized?
<mike8901> crimsun: xfree86
<mike8901> gnome
<mike8901> kde
<mike8901> openoffice
* mike8901 could go on and on
<davidv> i am moo, what do you mean fails?
<IamMoo> the install just stops
<IamMoo> blue screen
<IamMoo> nothing happens
<davidv> blue?
<ogra> mike8901: and you notice it ? or is it only measurable ?
<IamMoo> blue with the grey stip at the button
<IamMoo> the ubuntu install background
<crimsun> mike8901: the packages that really need to be optimized are. The kernel. libc6-i686. The crypto packages.
<davidv> i haven't installed it yet but it is most likely a driver issue
<mike8901> crimsun: so you are saying that xfree86 does not benifit in any way from optimization?
<davidv> do you have any weird hardware?
<IamMoo> no
<IamMoo> its a gateway
<davidv> sata?
<crimsun> mike8901: I said the packages that really need to be optimized are.
<ogra> IamMoo: switch to another console with alt-f2
<Fwiffo> IamMoo: how long did you wait before rebooting?
<crimsun> mike8901: the others can be but are not critical.
<IamMoo> after about 3 minutes the computer locks up completely at the blue screen
<IamMoo> and i've waited 30 minutes
<ogra> IamMoo: look if there are errors on alt-f3 or f4 i think....
<davidv> moo, ogra has a point--you can diagnose a bad install by switching to another console
<IamMoo> ok one sec
<Fwiffo> IamMoo: ok, it's just that some times it can take a while to detect hardware, but not that long I would think
<IamMoo> hold a sec and i will do the console thing
<IamMoo> when do i press alt-f3?
<IamMoo> during the install?
<ogra> IamMoo: anytime during the install with alt-f1 you get back....
<IamMoo> k
<davidv> so no ideas on my live eval issue?  i get no output to the monitor at any mode
<davidv> safe mode detects my vid card
<ogra> davidv: hmm....
<Fwiffo> davidv: I haven't a clue, when does it blank?
<davidv> after X starts and the startup sound plays
<Fwiffo> ok
<davidv> then my monitor light goes amber and it just sits
<IamMoo> *searching for ubuntu install on media*
<IamMoo> and thats where it hangs
<davidv> i can get another console but X is dead
<ogra> davidv: tried ctrl-alt-+ or - ?
<Fwiffo> sounds like your monitor is misdetected, and X is tryoing to run it in a mode it does'nt support
<davidv> ^
<ogra> davidv: i.e. numpad plus or minus
<davidv> most likely
<IamMoo> *Kernal panic: fatal exception interrupt*
<IamMoo> *In interrupt handler - not syncing*
<IamMoo> thats my error with alt+f4
<ogra> IamMoo: hmm, probably Kamion has a sec for you.....
<Fwiffo> ogra: does'nt that just change the size of the vitual desktop
<davidv> moo, it looks like Ubuntu hates your Gateway
<IamMoo> poop
<IamMoo> this is no fun
<ogra> Fwiffo: nope, the resolution
<Fwiffo> ogra: ok
<davidv> my monitor is 21", supports just about every resolution
<IamMoo> so nothing else to try with this guys?
<davidv> and refresh rate
<wfx> good night
<davidv> moo...
<IamMoo> yesss? =)
<davidv> i would do a little google search "ubuntu kernal panic on install"
<nomasteryoda> will dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1 work for copying a file system while that file system is mounted?
<IamMoo> good thinking!
<davidv> kernel
<ogra> IamMoo: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/index.html
<ogra> IamMoo: probably there is something .....
<davidv> i'll be back'
<kent> nomasteryoda, i guess you atleast might run into trouble if thing changes on the fs, which it most likely will. So i would not do that..
<speel> hye i have a qucik question in the ubuntu live c gnome was very smoother and now that i have it installed its not any ideas?
<Quest-Master> Usually, it's the opposite
<Quest-Master> Faster on hard drive, slower on CD
<ogra> speel: define smoother
<speel> like the toolbars in the live cd were more polished
<gauckler> I installed ubuntu on a driveless laptop. with the help of the "netboot install howto". still some things didn't went straight. do you think this is worth a new howto?
<calamari-> I have a slow dial-up connection.  There are certain apps I will need, like Java, but I'd rather download them then use synaptic to install them from a burned CD.  Is this easy to do?
<IamMoo> is there a way to do a netboot where it downloads the file instead of running it from the cd?
<speel> o nvm fixed it
<Quest-Master> ..
<wii> hi people! im sure you get this alot but i cant play mp3 files in ubuntu, i have added the repositories (universe) as said in the wiki tutorial at the ubuntu site, but when i search for the package gstreamer0.9-mad it cant find it (only gstream0.8, and that one is already isntalled) any suggestions, or another ubuntu source.list supported url i can try?
<Quest-Master> How come BEEP doesn't have the options that XMMS does?
<gauckler> IamMoo: I did a netboot and installed from the archive.ubuntu.com
<Quest-Master> Like, Play File, Play Directory, etc
<ogra> IamMoo: have you looked at the url  ?
<ogra> wii: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> wii: all the steps you need are described there, read it ....
<Quest-Master> How can I mount my Windows drive?
<wii> ogra , yes i have gone through that, but as i said it dosent fint the package
<ogra> wii: so you havent :)
<nomasteryoda> kent: thks
<ogra> wii: enable universe
<speel> quest: its not mounted already?
<ogra> wii: from the site: Other packages can be found in universe and/or multiverse.
<Quest-Master> No
<Quest-Master> It was usually mounted automatically in SuSE
<wii> ogra yes i enabled it in the synaptic frontend
<speel> well you can do sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt/whatever
<wii> the two sources that was unmarked, the universe
<ogra> wii: and you refreshed indeed
<wii> hmm that one im ot sure of =)
<ogra> wii: :)
<speel> is it a good idea to keep the system current?
<mane1> hi
<Vince-0> <<any1 Got ATI drivers workin on AMD64 arch ?>>
<ogra> speel: with security updates ? yes....
<wii> ogra ok i dident update =) but when i do i get error msgs
<wii> ogra : that the repositorie isent in use
<ogra> wii: set it up like here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/004.jpg/view
<Fwiffo> Quest-Master: You could also have a look at Computer->System Configuration->Disks
<wii> ogra ok thanks! my synaptic just crashed hihi but ill test that probobly will work :>
<ogra> wii: it will, i promose :D
<ogra> promise
<ogra> hwhw
<calamari-> does ubuntu come with wine ?
<wii> ogra  =) laters, thanks
<ogra> calamari-: wine is there, not by default though
<calamari-> ogra: ahh, didn't see it in the cd package list.
<mane1> i'm a newbie in linux. any1 knows ht install sd card memory?
<ogra> calamari-: oh, i'm not sure if its on the cd
<ogra> mane1: just plug it in ?
<mane1> ogra: dont works
<ogra> mane1: what kind of connection ? usb ?
<mane1> ogra: i dont see it
<Quest-Master> Fwiffo: There is no option Disks
<calamari-> ogra: Doesn't seem like it.  I know it'd be in Debian's archive.  I'm still curious, can I download a DEB file and have it be installed by synaptic so that it knows about it, can be upgraded, uninstalled, etc?
<Quest-Master> There is device manager though
<mane1> ogra: it isnt usb
<Fwiffo> Quest-Master: oh, sorry - im running Hoary so it's probably something new then
<Quest-Master> What's Hoary?
<ogra> calamari-: nope... the dependencys could break....99% of debian packages are in universe/multiverse
<ogra> Quest-Master: the development branch
<Quest-Master> Ah
<Fwiffo> Quest-Master: It's the development branch og Ubuntu
<ogra> Quest-Master: use it only if you can handle breakages
<Quest-Master> Nah. :P
<Fwiffo> Quest-Master: yes, I can vouch for that ;)
<calamari-> ogra: I don't quite understand.  If I install universe/multiverse packages I could break the system dependencies?
<ogra> mane1: what else ?
<ogra> calamari-: nope, but if you install debian packages :)
<mane1> ogra: just comes with the notebook
<Fwiffo> Quest-Master: you can mout the disk automatically by putting it in /etc/fstab
<mane1> ogra: the reader
<ogra> mane1: what does the deviace manager show ?
<Fwiffo> mount
<ogra> device
<z2nOnly> can anyone recommend a good gui p2p application?
<calamari-> ogra: oic.. is there any option for someone like me with a slow connection to download the universe/multiverse packages I need elsewhere and then install them later on my machine?
<mane1> cb710 memory card reader
<Fwiffo> Quest-Master: do a google on it, there are plenty of examples lying around :)
<speel> z2: limewire
<ogra> calamari-: there was a thread on the mailing list....
<Vince-0> <how do i see my kernel version ?>
<z2nOnly> speel, thanks!
<speel> np
<ogra> mane1: has it a /dev/something entry in the device manager ?
<mane1> vincet-o: when you boot
<ogra> Vince-0: uname -r
<Vince-0> thnkz
<ogra> speel: but now say that he/she also needs java ;)
<Vince-0> ogra: X-win version ?
<mane1> ogra: says Device:Unknown
<ogra> mane1: on the detailed tab....
<ogra> Vince-0: hmm.... probably in /var/log/XFree86.log
<wii> ogra !! it works :P wiiii \o/
<Vince-0> thnkz
<ogra> :)
<ogra> Vince-0: anywhere in the first lines....
<mane1> ogra: /sys/devices/pci0000 ...
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> I'll try it Fwiffo
<ogra> mane1: so no /dev entry ....
<Quest-Master> Is it normally supposed to be automatically mounted though?
<ogra> Quest-Master: win ? nope
<Quest-Master> ;-;
<mane1> ogra: No. there isnt Device:Unknown
<z2nOnly> speel, is limewire available thru synaptic?
#ubuntu 2004-12-08
<ogra> mane1: ...has it a block.device entry anywhere ? (assuming you have plugged a sd card in)
<Quest-Master> I'm trying to build a web-design editor called Screem and I got this error
<Quest-Master> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Quest-Master> Could I get this through apt-get?
<ogra> z2nOnly: amule, mldonkey or xmule are there
<ogra> Quest-Master: screem is in universe
<mane1> ogra: negative. i have a 128Mb card into the reader but i cant access
<Quest-Master> Oh really
<Quest-Master> Awesome
<z2nOnly> ogra, thanks!  do you recommend one over another?
<ogra> mane1: do you see the card in the device manager ?
<Fwiffo> mane1: any messages in dmesg after plugging it in?
<mane1> ogra: yes i do
<ogra> z2nOnly: i didnt use them a long time though, i liked xmule when i used it, but head amule shall be better
<ogra> mane1: has it a block.device entry ?
<mane1> ogra: there i can read that cb170 memory card reader controller an Vendor ENE ... and OEM vendor HP and ...
<ogra> mane1: i'm all the time talking about the advanced tab....
<mane1> ogra: im looking for at the device, pci and advance tab but in anyone are a block entry
<enntee> Hello. I had a bit of an X crash, and now when I try to start gdm, it keeps insisting that there is already one running on vt7. Could anyone tell me which pid file I need to rm?
<dad> good morning
<ogra> mane1: plug out and in the card and then type dmesg shortly afterwards in a terminal ....post the last lines to #flood then
<ogra> dad: oh, you are here ? where is mom ?
<Vince-0> U guyz all use ubuntu - Whooz actually from Africa ?
<Fwiffo> enntee: try killall X
<enntee> Fwiffo: I've already rebooted the computer a couple times
<Quest-Master> Why is the Python in the repository only Python 2.3?
<Quest-Master> I mean
<Quest-Master> 2.2?
<sirfred> enntee: Ctrl+Alt+F7 doesn't puts you on that X session?
<enntee> so I'm thinking there must be a stale pid file somehwere
<Quest-Master> It should be 2.3.4
<enntee> sirfred: nope
<sirfred> enntee: What do you see when pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7 ?
<enntee> sirfred: GDM offers to start a new one on vt8 because vt7 is busy.
<mane1> ogra: i can send you a screenshoot of the advanced tab if you want
<enntee> sirfred: there's a blank, black screen with the default "X" cursor
<ogra> mane1: no, just do what i wrote above :)
* TheStuff Away
<mane1> ok
<sirfred> enntee: Press then, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<sirfred> enntee: On that black screen with default "x" cursor.
<Quest-Master> ...
<sirfred> enntee: That should kill that session.
<Quest-Master> I mounted my Windows drive
<Quest-Master> And it shows everything
<Quest-Master> Folders and files
<Quest-Master> As individual files
<Quest-Master> Actually
<Quest-Master> As folders with nothing in them.
<enntee> sirfred: yeah, i tried this once already
<sirfred> Quest-Master: I think it's a permission problem
<Quest-Master> Do I have to mount every single folder manually?
<enntee> upon restarting gdm, the same things happens
<Quest-Master> Well I mounted it with sudo of course
<sirfred> enntee: That's strange.
<enntee> sirfred: *nod*. i even tried installing the gdm from hoary
<sirfred> Quest-Master: Try to mount it giving access to your user.
<ogra> Quest-Master: show your fstab line for the win partition
<Quest-Master> ogra: How do I do that?
<Quest-Master> And sirfred: How do I do that too? :P
<ogra> Quest-Master: gedit /etc/fstab and copy and paste the line you added for windows
<sirfred> Quest-Master: Use a uid='your uid' otion
<sirfred> Quest-Master: For example, if you are uid=1000
<Quest-Master> Ah
<Quest-Master> I did sudo xmms
<sirfred> mount /dev/<winpartition> /mnt -o uid=1000
<ogra> sirfred: its an octal value
<Quest-Master> And it worked fine
<ogra> sirfred: should be uid=000
<Quest-Master> :)
<sirfred> ogra: Humm, really?
<the_stick> Hi
<the_stick> <-- downloading ubuntu right now
<sirfred> ogra: Isn't it the user id you want the partition to have access to?
<gauckler> the_stick: you're cool!
<sirfred> ogra: What you're talking about seems like an umask
<the_stick> In the installer , can I create a linux partition with free space from a FAT32/NTFS partition ?
<sirfred> ogra: Perhaps you're talking about umask option.
<the_stick> or will I have to delete a partition , reformat , get some unpartitioned space and use that ?
<sirfred> ogra: But that's not the problem here, I think.
<the_stick> gauckler : heh
<the_stick> anyone ?
* the_stick waits , patiently
<sirfred> the_stick: I don't know. Didn't try that.
<the_stick> oh
<gauckler> the_stick: well, maybe you should partition magic to make the windows partition smaller, and then use the freed space.
<crimsun> the_stick: if the free space exists prior to running the Ubuntu installer, yes.
<sirfred> the_stick: Give it a try, the worse thing that could happen... is that you erase your windows install. Is that bad?
<crimsun> the_stick: the free space must be contiguous, of course
<gauckler> I am starting to like rhythmbox.
<crimsun> the_stick: and by free space, I mean the free space OUTSIDE a vfat partition, not INSIDE the partition
<the_stick> Oh..
<the_stick> sirfred : http://www.q-collective.org/linuxbash.html?236401
<Quest-Master> When I mount something, how can I make it so that not only the root has access to it?
<ogra_> sirfred: sorry you were right before, sorry should be umask=000 with an octal value indeed
<the_stick> duh..just search for 236401 in that page ..
<sirfred> Quest-Master: What you can do is put the option 'users' in that fstab entry
<Quest-Master> Ok
<sirfred> Quest-Master: That way , you don't need to be root to mount it.
<Quest-Master> Also, mplayer starts for a second, and then it exits out quickly
<Quest-Master> :(
<sirfred> Quest-Master: No error?
<Quest-Master> Nope
<mane1> ogra: have you write something? :)
<ogra_> mane1: nope, i got dropped from the net :(
<mane1> :)
<mane1> dont worry
<mane1> yesterday i find the way to configure the wireless and  webcam
<the_stick> is there any tool with which I can remove a chuck of space from an existing partion and leave it as unpartitioned space ?
<mane1> im very happy with ubuntu
<crimsun> the_stick: partition magic
<the_stick> thans
<Quest-Master> #
<Quest-Master> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Quest-Master> proc            /proc           proc    defaults
<Quest-Master> 0       0
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda2       /mnt            fat32   rw,user
<ogra_> mane1: i suspect you are missing the sg module for the reader, you could try it with: sudo modprobe sg
<Quest-Master> 0       0
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Quest-Master> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Quest-Master> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Quest-Master> Err, sorry about that :X
<ogra_> Quest-Master: plaese use #flood
<Quest-Master> Yeah, my bad.
<Quest-Master> Anyhow, is that how my fstab should look like?
<ogra_> Quest-Master: looks good ...for all the linux disks
<sirfred> Quest-Master: Fine.
<ogra_> Quest-Master: what is your win deviace ? hda1 ?
<calamari_> ogra: do you know if synaptic provides a resume feature ?
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda2 is the Windows partition
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda1 is some system recovery thing this HP computer "requires."
<sirfred> Quest-Master: Do you want that partition to be automounted on the system startup?
<mane1> ogra: i execute but block entry dont apppears
<ogra_> for XP : /dev/hda2       /mnt/hda2       ntfs   rw,user,noauto,umask=000  0       0
<ogra_> mane1: plug the card out and in....
<mane1> ogra: yes i have do it
<sirfred> Quest-Master: In that way, you won't be able to access the partition as non privileged user.
<ogra_> Quest-Master: argh, leave the rw....
<sirfred> Quest-Master: Because it will be automounted at startup, as root user.
<sirfred> Quest-Master: You should use a uid=<your uid> as another option.
<mane1> ogra: must i execute some mount command?
<sirfred> Quest-Master: Or you could use 'noauto', but that way it won't be automounted at startup.
<ogra_> i.e. :  /dev/hda2       /mnt/hda2       vfat   rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ogra_> makes it clickable in the "Disks" window for mounting....very comfortable
<ogra> mane1: nope
<ogra> mane1: gnome-volume-menager should mount it....
<StarScream> if i ftp into ubuntu.com can i get 1 package out of hoary? or do i have to use apt to get it?
<ogra> manager
<sirfred> the_stick: Why did you shown me that url?
<Quest-Master> I don't have a Disks window though
<ogra> StarScream: depends....
<sirfred> the_stick: I've just seen it now
<Quest-Master> And would it be possible for anyone to update Python in the apt repository?
<ogra> StarScream: but you shouldnt use hoary packages in warty anyway
<crimsun> Quest-Master: not for Warty, no
<StarScream> ogra, erm ok, well i want to try xfwm4..but its not in warty
<StarScream> so whats the best way to go about it?
<mane1> ogra: is installed
<ogra> StarScream: compiling them is an option though
<ogra> mane1: i konw, its a default ;)
<mane1> :)
<crimsun> StarScream: there are unofficial debs of 4.2RC
<ogra> mane1: but there must be missing something inbetween.....
<StarScream> crimsun, PPC debs?
<crimsun> StarScream: binary, only i386. Source is available, though.
<Quest-Master> Is there any reason why MPlayer is starting up and closing after a second or two?
<StarScream> yeh i tried using the xfwm installer...i had all the deps but it died
<ogra> StarScream: you can try to take the hoary pkgs, but its likely that they depend on hoary stuff....and on next update it could be that this hoary stuff depends on other hoary stuff suddenly
<StarScream> ogra, hrm...how stable is hoary? it might be worth me just using that
<ogra> StarScream: so you would end up pretty mixed and unstable i guess....
<enntee> Just installed Ubuntu, and I'm really happy with it. The only thing that I've noticed, is that especially for graphical stuff, it seems to be a little slower than debian
<enntee> Anyone know if the interactivity patch thing in the ubuntu 2.6 kernel is on by default?
<ogra> StarScream: can you handle breakages from time to time ?
<ogra> StarScream: sometimes small ones, sometimes bigger ?
<sirfred> enntee: Strange. What I like in Ubuntu compared with debian, is that I feel ubuntu faster
<ogra> StarScream: then hoary is ok for you..... else leave it
<enntee> sirfred: well, it certainly felt quicker at first. maybe it's because i'm using the k7 kernel. maybe i should switch back to 686
<sirfred> enntee: I'm on a Piii
<sirfred> enntee: I had a lot of problems on a Duron based system.
<ogra> enntee: do you actually have a k7 ? ;) then you should stick with it
<StarScream> ogra, i can deal with broken packages...if its just a case of manually installing libs or a dpkg or two
<StarScream> to fix it
<enntee> ogra: well i have an xp 1800
<ogra> enntee: was kidding :)
<enntee> ogra: humor in a help channel? man, #debian seems so far away.
<ogra> hehe
<StarScream> orgra i might just try using the dpkg from hoary and risk it..worst case is that i will have to upgrade to hoary.
<ogra> StarScream: decide yourself...there were ppl that were very unhappy...others were fine....hoary is in steady flux, so it _could_ break badly....
<GotD0t> i just recently upgraded to hoary and now whenever i run a 3D accelerated game X crashes
<StarScream> ogra, yeh i'll take my chances with installing the packages manually for now..can i get them via ftp?
<GotD0t> anybody hear anything similar?
<ogra> GotD0t: daniels has packaged new (hoary) ati and nvidia drivers....
<GotD0t> ogra: where would i get these/
<enntee> Is there a way to do apt-pinning in ubuntu? I'd like to have hoary packages available when I need them, but use warty by default
<ogra> GotD0t i386: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ l-r-m/i386/
<ogra> enntee: its not suggested to mix hoary and warty and not supported.... but its apt :) with all functions ....
<enntee> cool.
<ogra> enntee: so its possible....
<StarScream> enntee, whats apt-pinning?
<ogra> enntee: ubuntu is a stabilized snapshot of sid.....
<ogra> enntee: and tewaked a little bit ;)
<ogra> tweaked
<enntee> ogra: yeah, i know. sometimes i'm just too impatient when something new comes out
<enntee> StarScream: it's a way to tell apt what to favor.
<enntee> StarScream: there's some howto's available if you google for apt-pinning.
<ogra> enntee: ubuntu has a 6 month release cycle for stable :) i'm fine with that
<enntee> ogra: i'm not really happy unless my system randomly breaks
<ogra> enntee: go for hoary !!!
<enntee> i'm sure i will eventually
<ogra> enntee: break it !! (and report it indeed *g*)
<enntee> my gf will hate me, but that's alright.
<ogra> enntee: hmm..... i have a second machine for hoary....thats better than family wars *g*
<enntee> ogra: hehe, yeah.
<SmokingFire> hi
<Quest-Master> Darnit, this sucks
<SmokingFire> whats a light weight linux that is able to play real media streaming and is ok with 48mb of ram? Like the linux version of win98 but better.
<AElfwine> hi
<StarScream> SmokingFire, try vector
<SmokingFire> StarScream: thanks, will look
<crimsun> or damnsmall linux
<StarScream> SmokingFire, Slackware will work too but you have to play with it a bit and be careful what you install
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, damn small linux and icewm outta do it
<StarScream> or yeh DSL
<crimsun> maybe movix?
<crimsun> although I think that's geared toward divx and not rm
<StarScream> reading http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto but i have no /etc/apt/apt.conf
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: StarScream I'm not to familiar with linux and the hardware is pretty old but standard. And dsl is no problem as it is dsl but the modem uses built in router and dhcp capabilities.
<crimsun> SmokingFire: DSL == DamnSmall Linux
<StarScream> i meant DamnSmallLinux
<egon_spengler> StarScream, You just create the apt.conf file with the pinning preferences in it
<AElfwine> does anyone knows if nvidia driver can be installed on ubuntu_AMD64 ?
<StarScream> egon_spengler, thanks...new to ubuntu/deb
<egon_spengler> StarScream, New to ubuntu myself, but not debian
<skullbocks> hi
<dad> hello can someone tell me how to mount a cd on dtop ?
<dad> all i get is must specify filesystem even though i -t auto it
<ogra> dad: should happen automatically
<dad> aha
<ogra> dad: if you put it in
<dad> one would think so Ogra
<Rene_S> These Ubuntu cd's are kinda spiffy in there little sleeves, I seen the skinny stud has made his return on the cover
<ogra> dad: happens for me on all my systems
<dad> im on a G4tower?
<dad> if that makes a diff
<Rene_S> Dont jump
<ogra> dad: with a default install ?
<dad> yes
<dad> dvds mount cds dont
<ogra> dad: i have a g3 imac at the office, works there too
<TheStuff> dad, did u checked /etc/fstab ?
<ogra> dad: what kind of cds ?
<Quest-Master> Is there any way I could reinstall Mplayer?
<dad> no i havent thestuff thnks ill have a look
<ogra> dad: iso
<Arrrr> has anyone ever successfully run NVU in Ubuntu?
<ogra> dad: or mac formatted ?
<Arrrr> I got this error message: ./nvu-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rene_S> Quest-Master, apt-get remove mplayer, then apt-get install mplayer
<kent> Quest-Master, use synaptic to install it again?
<netmonk> Arrrr, i am and it works perfect for me
<dad> nope just ordinary dvds and cds i burned with data
<Quest-Master> Ah
<TheStuff> dad, also u may use mount command to mount any drive or partition u want
<Arrrr> netmonk: did you get that error message?
<ogra> Quest-Master: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mplayer
<dad> i tried mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<dad> got a specify filesystem error
<netmonk> never, just installed ti from synaptic and that was it
<dad> sorry ogra burned on a mac\
<ogra> dad: -t iso9660
<dad> oops
<Arrrr> netmonk: are you talking to me???
<Quest-Master> Weird..
<ogra> dad: -t udf
<dad> so no -t?
<Arrrr> netmonk: is nvu in synaptic?
<dad> aha
<Quest-Master> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quest-Master>   mplayer: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed
<Quest-Master>            Depends: libpng10-0 (>= 1.0.17) but 1.0.15-6ubuntu1 is to be installed
<dad> thnkee i'll take a gander
<netmonk> yes, Arrrr, sorry. "never, just installed ti from synaptic and that was it"
<Quest-Master> But I apparently have libggi2 and libpng10-0 both installed
<Arrrr> oh
<Arrrr> netmonk: i can't find it in synaptic...
<ogra> Quest-Master: (>= 1.0.17) but 1.0.15-6ubuntu1
<netmonk> Arrrr, just a sec
<Arrrr> can you send your apt.sources to me??
<ogra> Quest-Master: thats the actual version.....
<ogra> Quest-Master: it wants 1.0.17 but can get only  1.0.15
<Quest-Master> Hm
<ogra> Quest-Master: which marillat repository did you enter in synaptic ? testing or unstable.....you need testing
<netmonk> Arrrr, sorry! you are right, I built it from source - I got it from www.nvu.com
<Quest-Master> Oh
<Arrrr> netmonk: ah .. ok ok
<Quest-Master> Can I add both testing and unstable?
<Quest-Master> Or just testing?
<Arrrr> netmonk: thx!
<ogra> Quest-Master: just one of them
<ogra> Quest-Master: in your case testing
<netmonk> Arrrr, no problem - not much of a help, sorry ;)
<dad> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,
<dad>        or too many mounted file systems
<ogra> dad: hmm
<dad> an unfortunate message i have seen rather a lot
<TheStuff> dad,  ur problem is how to use mount command .. try to check man mount
<Arrrr> netmonk: which version are you running??
<netmonk> Arrrr, warty
<netmonk> has anyone heard of a distro called BetrIX - distrowatch sais it's a live cd based on Ubuntu?
<ogra> TheStuff: its a mac formatted CD
<Arrrr> netmonk: no.. i mean, the version for nvu
<netmonk> Arrrr, Nvu - version 0.50 (20041006)
<dad> perhaps mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom is correct?
<Quest-Master> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ <-- this is Marillat right?
<Arrrr> netmonk: thx! i'll try it now.
<TheStuff> dad, would copy me in private ur fstab ? or send it all
<netmonk> Arrrr, good luck ;)
<TheStuff> dad, would u copy me in private ur fstab ? or send it all
<ogra> dad: if the cd is udf formatted.... else iso9660
<ogra> Quest-Master: yep, the url....
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> I do have it under testing
<Quest-Master> :P
<dad> very nice of you guys   paste here? might be a little long/
<AElfwine> how can I install kernel sources of ubuntu to install a new driver ?
<ogra> Quest-Master: and no other foreign sources (or hoary stuff) ?
<ogra> dad: in #flood please
<Quest-Master> Don't think so
<dad> channel flood?
<ogra> dad: yep, thats what its for :)
<ogra> AElfwine: what kind of driver ?
<AElfwine> ogra : nvidia driver
<mane1> thanks for all ogra
<Quest-Master> ogra: Nope, I don't have any foreign sources
<dad> bit of an old newb im afraid  lol and where might this channel be?where is this fstab beast?
<mane1> bye everybody
<dad> etc?
<ogra> AElfwine: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogra> dad: /join #flood
<AElfwine> great ogra ,
<AElfwine> you are a good guy ;)
<ogra> Quest-Master: hmm, uni and multiverse are enabled ?
<ogra> AElfwine: thankes :)
<dad> well i think its up ogra san
<socomm> Whatever happened to bonobo.
<AElfwine> I 've been looking for a link like this for a long time
<Quest-Master> ogra: Yep.
<ogra> dad: oh, sorry , could you repost ? i was to slow
<ogra> socomm: wfx couldnt bear the costs, it ate a lot of bandwidth
<socomm> ogra: lame.
<ogra> Quest-Master: try stable instead of testing then....ths will depend on older versions of the libs
<dad> oh ok doing
<Quest-Master> For universe?
<Quest-Master> Or marillat?
<ogra> dad: looks ok....
<ogra> Quest-Master: matillat
<ogra> +r
<StarScream> k, i added my apt.conf and hoary sources, ran apt-get -t hoary install xfce4  but it says its still the newest package
<StarScream> even after apt-get update
<dad> i guess i cant edit fstab and change noauto to 1 or something?
<ogra> dad: nope....you could change it to auto....but that would automount it on boot :)
<ogra> dad: the two numbers are for the fs checks on boot
<dad> aha
<dad> i think im too old to use linux lol
<ogra> dad: try pmount /dev/hdc , what does that give you
<ogra> dad: how old ?
<dad> 69
<Quest-Master> ogra, same errors
<Quest-Master>  Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed
<Quest-Master>            Depends: libpng10-0 (>= 1.0.17) but 1.0.15-6ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ogra> dad: thats ok :)
<dad> gives same as before error
<Arrrr> what should i do if i get this kind of error message in ubuntu: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<dad> rather annoying really as I have a lot of files on cds i wanted to bring over to ubuntu
<ogra> Quest-Master: hmm, did you refresh the package lists ? i.e. apt-get update
<Quest-Master> ogra, sure did.
<ogra> dad: and you are sure the CD is ok ?
<dad> fine it mounts splendidly on osx
<dad> actually its a dvd i burned with data
<ogra> dad: could you try it with a data cd ?
<dad> ok
<Quest-Master> ogra, could there be any other media players that support XVid, DivX, and all of those other win32codecs?
<ogra> dad: btw i'm half as old :)
<StarScream> k i have hoary in my apt sources file as well as warty but apt-show-versions -p xfce4 still returns only the warty version
<ogra> Quest-Master: i think totem-xine does it
<dad> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<dad>        or too many mounted file systems
<dad> hehe
<StarScream> yet if i run apt-get update i can clearly see it updating hoary
<ogra> dad: hmm.....weird
<Quest-Master> ogra, hope it works :)
<dad> yes rather difficult all this linux stuff
<ogra> Quest-Master: for me it does .... it just has no mozilla plugin....
<Quest-Master> Hm
<Quest-Master> This doesn't look good
<Arrrr> hellooo
<Quest-Master> I'll paste what I got when trying to install totem-xine in #flood
<Arrrr> how to install gtk2 in ubuntu?
<Arrrr> which package??
<ogra> Arrrr: its already there by default...alll your desktop is gtk2
<StarScream> Arrrr, you can do apt-search gtk2
<Arrrr> hmm.. but when i try to compile nvu from source, it complains about gtk2
<StarScream> Arrrr, if your compiling stuff you want the -dev version
<Arrrr> oooooooooooooooooooo
<Arrrr> thx!
<StarScream> Arrrr, is nvu not in apt?
<dad> funny that dvds will mount automatically and cds wont
<Arrrr> nope
<Quest-Master> ogra: Any idea what that means?
<StarScream> hmm furry muff...
<birme> funny nick... I thought that you all guys were frustrated
<ogra> Arrrr: sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel
<dad> i was frustrated once in 1952
<dad> march
<Quest-Master> lol
<Arrrr> ogra: what's that package for??
<ogra> Quest-Master: that looks like a common error from hoary...strange...you are sure your not using hoary ?
<dad> i suppose i had better google this problem some more
<ogra> Arrrr: pulls in all needed dev packages for gnome desktop apps (incl gtk2-dev glib-dev etc)
<Quest-Master> Nope
<StarScream> enntee, were you doing apt-pinning before or was it some one else?
<Quest-Master> I'm not using Hoary?
<Quest-Master> Well, I shouldn't be
<Quest-Master> Is there a way to check?
<dad> not having a p2p for linux is awful:) no Sinatra no beethoven
<ogra> Quest-Master: do you see hoary anywhere in your repository list in synaptic ?
<StarScream> dad what p2p do you want?
<ogra> dad: what kind of p2p ?
<billytwowilly> Hi, I've got an athlon xp 2700 that keeps making the "i'm overheating" siren noise. I replaced the cpu fan/heatsink with something much better and it still does it. Also, running at full load it comes nowhere near the overheating temp. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Quest-Master> dad: Use BitTorrent :)
<dad> pardon ? is there a p2p?
<Quest-Master> Use BitTorrent.
<ogra> dad: lots of mule derivatives
<Quest-Master> I'm sure you'll be able to find albums and albums of classical music with it.
<StarScream> dad, there is heaps of clients
<Quest-Master> :)
<Quest-Master> BitTorrent happens to be my favorite
<dad> i sense another battle with bitTorrent get and how do i use this lol
<StarScream> dad, just depends which one you want...but yeh bittorrent is better
<AlJ> God. Ubuntu's soo nice. Any nice recommendable apps?
<billytwowilly> azureus is awesome.
<StarScream> dad just get auzeurus (sp?) its java and x platform
<Quest-Master> Azureus is best.
<ogra> Quest-Master: btw, its just a cosmetic error, one of your desktop launchers seems broken....
<dad> being a mac user i just expect all my apps to install automatically and wink at me from an apps folder
<dad> then again i wouldnt be learning anything new eh?
<StarScream> dad i'm running ubuntu under ppc too..on my ibook..i got sick of the winking apps
<skullbocks> hi
<dad> fair enough starscream
<Quest-Master> ogra: Coesmetic error?
<Quest-Master> *cosmetic
<Quest-Master> Should I reboot?
<ogra> dad: ubuntu is not there yet....the menu entry mostly has to be made by hand...but the installing is pretty well already
<skullbocks> can some one help me cedega ?
<dad> can i synaptic azureus?
<ogra> Quest-Master: you are on LINUX
<dad> yes it looks like fun ogra
<skullbocks> i am trying to play war3
* billytwowilly hasn't figured out how to hand edit the gnome menu yet.
<ogra> Quest-Master: you only reboot if you update your kernel or your hardware ;)
<StarScream> Quest-Master, dont reboot
<StarScream> nix isn't made to be rebooted....
<StarScream> however for some reason apple insist on rebooting after every minor update too come to think of it
<Quest-Master> XD
<Venker> hi there
<Quest-Master> Well, what's the fix then?
<Matt|> quick hoary question. I have unresolvable dependencies from the package "openoffice.org-debian-files". What should I do? it's annoying me to have one package which doesn't update
<CraHan_> just installed mdnsresponder and the new gnome-sharing app that uses rendezvous
<ogra> Quest-Master: find the broken desktop launcher :)
<CraHan_> now the ibook detects the share through rendezvous, but it can't access it
<Quest-Master> How to do that? :P
<CraHan_> keeps saying the file can't be found anymore
<ogra> Quest-Master: dunno.....
<CraHan_> Matt|: you using dselect to install packages?
<StarScream> anyone here familiar with apt-pinning?
<ogra> Quest-Master: look for foreign programs, it does not happen with supported apps
<CraHan_> otherwise I think you can ignore it for a day or so until it's updated
<CraHan_> should follow through nicely after that
<dad> i got bittorrent from syanptic i think now how do i start it?
<Matt|> CraHan_, nope synaptic
<StarScream> dad get a torrent file
<Matt|> CraHan_, how come? it's been like this for a few days
<Quest-Master> ogra: Only programs open are Nautilus, X-Chat and Gaim.
<CraHan_> Matt|: ah sorry, don't use thta myself, but you should be able to mark a package fixed so it doesn't try to upgrade
<StarScream> dad, then type bittorrent torrentfile..or if you have a gui for it
<ogra> Quest-Master: the launcher.....
<StarScream> then open up the torrent
<CraHan_> Matt|: no idea, just noticed it here today myself
<Matt|> CraHan_, ah ok
<ogra> Quest-Master: did you create any menu entrys ?
<Matt|> shall i whinge in devel?
<Quest-Master> I don't think so
<dad> ummm from where? I just want to start something like my usenet reader on osx or acquisition
<ogra> Quest-Master: or is there any app you installed that created one ?
<Quest-Master> Ah.
<melazyboy> Man the new evolution in hoary is a piece of shit
<Quest-Master> MPlayer is one
<melazyboy> even for devel
<StarScream> dad, not sure i understand what you mean sorry
<Gnobody> is there anyway to restore a the Windows XP boot loader from linux on a fat32 drive?
<ogra> Quest-Master: maybe thats the evil one
<Matt|> melazyboy, yup
<dad> hehe id like to be able to download some music
<Quest-Master> Uninstall it then?
<Arrrr> does anyone know if i can defragment the file system in linux?
<ogra> StarScream: he wants to know how to start bittorrent gui
<StarScream> Gnobody, fdisk /mbr ?
<Matt|> melazyboy, i have some problems with evolution - occasionally it just randomly disappears
<Matt|> Arrrr, no need
<Matt|> Arrrr, that's for windows :)
<CraHan_> gnome seems to have this admin-share app but it doesn't work
<Quest-Master> lol
<melazyboy> Matt|: I mean so much so that its disguisting this should be prealpha, Matt| jclick contants and right click personal..
<Arrrr> oh ok th
<melazyboy> crash.
<Arrrr> thx
<StarScream> dad, ah ok well bit torrent is slightly different to other p2p programs
<Matt|> melazyboy, hang on
<CraHan_> it asks for the root password at startup and since ubuntu doesn't have root enabled it bails out
<melazyboy> Matt|: And i really need it =/ bah ill need to find a new contant book
<CraHan_> has anyone gotten this app working?
<Arrrr> why linux does not need defragmentation?
<ogra> dad: it has a weird appname ... i dont remember it...wait a sec
<Gnobody> Unable to open /mbr
<StarScream> dad basically you get a .torrent file from a website
<Matt|> melazyboy, that works ok with me
<Gnobody> I accidently deleted ntldr
<StarScream> then you open the torrent file with your chosen bittorrent client
<Gnobody> from linux
<Matt|> Arrrr, the file system does not fragment easily
<StarScream> and it starts downloading
<Arrrr> but it still fragments, right?
<CraHan_> isn't it 'btdownloadcurses torrentfile'?
<melazyboy> Matt|: Don't know why it crashes for me then i imported maybe 10 contacts, and after i click contacts if i right click the pane above it that says personal it crashes on me
<dad> oh ok  i have a lot of music on my osx patition but i guess i cant access it
<CraHan_> or 'btdownloadgui torrentfile'
<ogra> dad: CraHan_
<StarScream> dad yeh you can,
<dad> really? thatd be great
<Matt|> melazyboy, oh well. Sometimes I left click on the view window of emails and it just disappears ;)
<dad> Crahan?
<CraHan_> afaik bittorrent is started as either btdownloadheadless, btdownloadgui or btdownloadcurses
<CraHan_> depending on what interface to bittorrent you need
<Matt|> CraHan_, yeah that's right
<StarScream> dad there is 2 ways, the easy way and the hard way...the easy way is to install an ext2 module into osx
<ogra> dad: look what he writes
<usual> get gnome-bittorrent
<Gnobody> StarScream is there a way I can restore NTLDR
<Gnobody> ?
<Venker> bittornado rules! :)
<StarScream> then mount it and copy it to your home dir
<ogra> dad: open a terminal and run: btdownloadgui
<Gnobody> fixboot on the XP cd from the recovery console doesn't help
<CraHan_> headless I never used, curses gives you a semi gui in a console and the gui version is a gtk interface
<StarScream> Gnobody, i dont know of the top of my head sorry, i haven't used windows since 98 :)
<Gnobody> cool
<dad> did that ogra need wxpython installed error
<gson> is there anyway to convert an ntfs filesystem to an ext2/ext3 filesystem without destroying all the current data on it?
<ogra> dad: ouch.....
<Quest-Master> Yay
<usual> ogra, gnome-bittorrent works great
<dad> thnks starscream
<StarScream> dad if you download azureus its a nice gui
<Quest-Master> Totem can run my DivX movies
<Quest-Master> Whoa
<Quest-Master> The videos are really bright and the color is off though
<dad> ok ill try
<StarScream> dad and its java so its easy and has barely any deps
<ogra> usual: is it in warty ?
<Quest-Master> Any way to fix that?
<Quest-Master> Azureus is a reason why we should code apps in Python and Java :)
<usual> ogra, I don't think so but someone made ubuntu packages, i found it in the wiki
<StarScream> dad http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<ogra> usual: great !
<gson> is there anyway to convert an ntfs filesystem to an ext2/ext3 filesystem without destroying all the current data on it?
<CraHan_> Quest-Master: preferences, second tab (display), bottom
<_|Imanewbie|_> does anyone here has another distro worth mentioning? Im wondering about installing another distro
<CraHan_> Quest-Master: there's options there (sliders) for brightness; contrast and saturation/hue
<StarScream> dad oh crap your on an OSX box ?
<ogra> dad: something to read: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GNOMEBittorrentGUI
<usual> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GNOMEBittorrentGUI
<StarScream> sun dont make a java PPC linux version
<usual> I use it
<usual> works great
<StarScream> and apple dont make a linux ppc version...downsides of non-OSS software
<LinuxJones> gson, can you move the data to another partition then format as ext3 then move the data back. You can't convert ntfs>>ext* as far as I know.
<CraHan_> dad: if you're using OSX then you get the OSX bittorrent package here: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/bittorrent/BitTorrent_OSX_3.4.2.dmg?download
<Quest-Master> Thanks a bunch CraHan
<Quest-Master> I am now finally set to watch my anime :D
<CraHan_> Quest-Master: no problem`
<StarScream> CraHan_, i think he's Ubuntu PPC
<CraHan_> StarScream: ah ok
<StarScream> CraHan_, i wish sun would just OpenSource java...would make life a fcsk load easier
<CraHan_> was playing with the Xorg dropshadows and transparency and holy shit is that stuff slow :)
<Quest-Master> Python is the best :D
<dad> where do i untar azureus?
<StarScream> yeh Xcomposite is slow atm...but when they add the opengl backend it will be quick
<CraHan_> StarScream: yeah I know :(
<CraHan_> StarScream: unfortunately my toshiba has a cyberblade/XP card which isn't 3D accelerated.  Well it is, but it's not supported in linux :/
<dad> thanks crahan i think im switching to overload old brain danger will robinson mode
<StarScream> dad in yer home dir, but what i was saying before is that I dont think you will be able to run it if your under a PPC Linux as sun dont make java for PPC and getting the version from IBM is painful
<CraHan_> so no OpenGL for me
<ogra> CraHan_: tecra 8XXX ?
<dad> aha another gotcha ;)
<CraHan_> ogra: satellite pro 4600
<mike8901> how would you guys suggest i give away my 500+ ubuntu cds?
<StarScream> CraHan_, then composite wont help you at all i'm afraid
<ogra> CraHan_: oh....
<CraHan_> StarScream: yeah that's what I was afraid for
<StarScream> xdamage might though
<ogra> CraHan_: they also had cyberblades.....
<Gnobody> You need to enable RenderAccel
<Gnobody> CraHan_
<LinuxJones> mike8901, how did you get 500 ubuntu cd's ?
<StarScream> i have a crappy ati 7500 in this POS laptop and i can only use the framebuffer
<Gnobody> it makes xcomposites fast
<Venker> so... how are the X.org running under Ubuntu?
<Gnobody> hoary
<Venker> (I'm using Debian Sarge now)
<CraHan_> Gnobody: but doesn't renderaccel require some form of 3D acceleration?
<Gnobody> yes
<StarScream> CraHan_, yeh it does
<ogra> Venker: in the unstable branch
<StarScream> Gnobody, his card doesn't support it
<Venker> unstable branch is Hoary?
<Gnobody> ahh
<CraHan_> Gnobody: don't have 3D support for my card under linux; so I'm stuck I'm afraid :/
<Gnobody> get a new card
<CraHan_> Venker: yup
<Gnobody> ;)
<dad> thanks a bunch fellas think i might fire up osx and get a bit of work done  cheers
<CraHan_> Gnobody: laptop
<Venker> thanks :)
<Gnobody> ahh
<Gnobody> what card is it?
<CraHan_> CyberBlade/XP
<CraHan_> trident
<Gnobody> does it support 3d in windows?
<CraHan_> yeah
<hk-alfa> hi, squid cache is mount on /var/spool/cache as debian?
<StarScream> dad if you need help feel free to come back...it took me a while to get linux going on my ibook
<CraHan_> there's been a whole discussion about this card a year or so ago
<dad> i will  much appreciated
<StarScream> so i know linux PPC isn't the easiest thing
<ogra> dad: youre welcome everytime :)
<dad> chhers
<StarScream> but its worth it if your mainly using X11 apps under OSX anyway
<CraHan_> Trident refused to release the specs forthe card without the devs signing an NDA
<Gnobody> Why do people run PPC Linux what is wrong with OS X?
<CraHan_> so they didn't go forward and just went for plain 2D acceleration
<StarScream> Gnobody, slow, clunky and gets in yer way :)
<CraHan_> Gnobody: I use OSX on the ibook
<CraHan_> I use linux/gnome on the toshiba
<socomm> Gnobody: Something to do.
<StarScream> Gnobody, and it doesn't have Gnome/KDE/XFCE :)
<Gnobody> how slow is it?
<CraHan_> Gnobody: I find it very comfortable
<Gnobody> it can't be as slow as KDE on a modern g4
<CraHan_> of course that's a matter of opinion :)
<StarScream> Gnobody, its fast..if you have a G4 but on a g3 linux is much quicker
<socomm> StarScream: There are ways to install those on almost any OS.
<CraHan_> I use OSX and fink for any linux utils I'm missing
<Gnobody> You can USE X11 on OSX
<CraHan_> yeah you can
<CraHan_> OSX comes with its own X11 server
<Gnobody> so why put linux on
<Gnobody> ?
<StarScream> socomm, yeh but i was using only x11 apps and i had to run aqua underneath it all
<CraHan_> I use X forwarding a lot on this machine
<StarScream> which was pointless since linux runs much better on my g3 800
<CraHan_> isn't it possible to just install Darwin and then install the X apps on top of that?
<StarScream> that and apple dont make wireless drivers to go into monitor mode
<CraHan_> from the GNUDarwin stuff?
<CraHan_> hmmm
<StarScream> CraHan_, yeh probably, but if your doing that..you may as well run linux anyway...quicker install
<Gnobody> does anybody have point2play with cedega?
<CraHan_> I don't think this rendezvous stuff on ubuntu is ready yet :)
<CraHan_> better ditch it and wait for it to become a bit more stable
<StarScream> rendezvous?
<Gnobody> rendezbous for X86?
<CraHan_> StarScream: point taken
<ogra> WOW, who pointed me to gnome-btdownload thats a really grat tool
<ogra> great
<socomm> What is redezvous?
<Gnobody> ogra is a bit torrent client
<CraHan_> Gnobody: yeah there's this mdnsdiscover app which together with a gnome file share thingy enables you to share a public dir in your $home over rendezvous
<Gnobody> ?
<aquarius> I admit that this is strictly a Gnome 2.8 question, but how can I put a panel applet of some kind in the far right corner of the top panel with a warty installation?
<LinuxJones> ogra, bittornado is much better :)
<StarScream> dont get me wrong OSX is great...but when your coming from linux to OSX, it can feel a little restrictive...especially since i use kde so i have EVERYTHING gui related customized
<socomm> ogra: Linkage?
<ogra> Gnobody: i know, but someone pointed me there...i'm just looking at it....nice integrated already
<CraHan_> aquarius: make sure the other applets aren't locked, if they are, right click on them and then select unlock.  Then middle click on the applet you want to move and drag it to the corner
<StarScream> CraHan_, i think gnome 3 will do that when its released
<CraHan_> StarScream: I'll wait then :)
<StarScream> CraHan_, could use samba
<ogra> CraHan_: that could take years ;)
<CraHan_> StarScream: yeah but there's this app in gnome in ubuntu now called admin-share or something
<CraHan_> if you start it, it asks for the root pass
<ogra> CraHan_: i think they will follow the 2.xx for a while.....
<socomm> http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/
<CraHan_> and since ubuntu doesn't have a root user enabled by default it'll fail :)
<aquarius> CraHan_, ahaha! Unlock! I didn't know about that. Thanks!
<CraHan_> aquarius: np
<aquarius> And now I have a window selector widget. Hooray!
<ogra> socomm: ubuntu pkg ;)  http://www.sury.org/ubuntu/
<CraHan_> it's under System Tools and it's called shares
<StarScream> CraHan_, sudo passwd root
<CraHan_> StarScream: yeah but shouldn't it be made to function without that?
<CraHan_> so the regular joe can use it?
<CraHan_> maybe through gksu?
<ogra> CraHan_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<CraHan_> lemme check that out :)
<StarScream> CraHan_, hmm why does it need root perms?
<StarScream> if its designed for end lusers
<CraHan_> no idea, but it's asking for them
<StarScream> are you sure it doesn't just need it for the initial set up
<CraHan_> it says 'to run this tool you need administrator privileges' and it asks for you to enter your root password
<ogra> CraHan_: it should ask for your password, else its a bug, report it
<Quest-Master> When doing a mount, how can I mount it for users too?
<StarScream> see if you can find the projects home page and check out the docs...i'd say that would be your best bet. I can't imagine they would make an end user tool that need root perms
<CraHan_> it doesn't ask for the users password
<StarScream> it could just be to crank up the daemon
<CraHan_> it wants the root pass
<ogra> CraHan_: what happens if you use the user pw ?
<StarScream> anyhoo, me bed now..
<CraHan_> ogra: fails, says it's incorrect
<mike8901> then its right...
<mike8901> you need the ROOT password
<mike8901> not the users password
<CraHan_> yeah I know
<mike8901> soo... whats the problem?
<CraHan_> but since ubuntu is built around the sudo concept
<CraHan_> sholdn't it be changed?
<ogra> CraHan_: file a bug, it uses gksu where it should use gksudo ... this is on hoary ?
<CraHan_> so it uses gksu mike8901 ?
<CraHan_> ogra: yeah
<sidney> can anybody tell me how to set the default sound output device?
<ogra> CraHan_: so go on... you found a bug....squash it ;)
<Arrrr> hmmm
<CraHan_> ogra: yeah adding gksudo in the properties dialog fixes it :)
<Arrrr> nvu compilation takes agesssssssssss
<ogra> sidney: whats wrong with your sound ?
<CraHan_> ogra: that's bug nr 3 I filed so far ;)
<ogra> CraHan_: but you should report it....then it gets fixed in the pkg
<sidney> I have two devices but the sound isn't going out the one I want. How can I change which one it goes out?
<CraHan_> always happy to help though
<CraHan_> ogra: doing that now
<ogra> CraHan_: great
<sidney> ogra, any ideas?
<ogra> sidney: hmm, probably through the load order of the modules of your sound devices..... do you know the modules the two devices use ?
<SuperQ> hrm
<SuperQ> BlueToof
<Arrrr> what's a good firewall program for ubuntu?
<socomm> Arrrr: iptables.
<Arrrr> hmmm
<Arrrr> command line????
<socomm> Arrrr: you probably want firestarter.
<ogra> sidney: the sound output will always use /dev/dsp , the first sounddevice detected claims this device node i think
<socomm> Arrrr: yes iptables == commandline
<LinuxJones> Arrrr, you can try firestarter it's a gnome based gui
<Arrrr> ok
<SuperQ> Arrrrrrrrrrrr!
<SuperQ> I'm a pirate
<Arrrr> hahaah
<SuperQ> damn.. need to figure out ubuntu+bluetooth
<sidney> ogra, soundcore, snd, snd_pcm, usbcore
<socomm> SuperQ: http://google.com/linux
<sidney> those are what i get when I look at lsmod
<SuperQ> socomm: heh.. duh
<ogra> SuperQ: dig through the mailing lists...packages exist......
<SuperQ> ogra: yea.. i'm looking at some of it
<SuperQ> i found some packages
<SuperQ> big problem is, the Treo 650 and the T5 changed their hotsync protocol
<sidney> ogra, I have internal speakers and a usb soundcard
<SuperQ> need to see if anyone has come up with patches for gnome-pilot
<CraHan_> there
<ogra> sidney: look for something like snd-blah123  or post the output of: lsmod|grep snd         to #flood
<CraHan_> bug filed :)
<ogra> sidney: oh
* ogra taps CraHan_s sholder :)
<limaunion> does anyone know how can i change the icons (the image i mean) from gdesklets' starter-bar ?
<SuperQ> .11.8 doesn't seem to work
<SuperQ> (of pilot-link)
<sidney> ogra, I'll put it on #flood
<ogra> sidney: great
<Gnobody> I know I souldn't ask this but could somebody DCC me Point2Play?
<Quest-Master> Is there a program similar to Add/Remove Programs in WinXP here in Ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> Besides Synaptic, it doesn't have a lot of the programs which are really installed
<socomm> Quest-Master: apt-get remove package
<Quest-Master> Is that the only way?
<Gnobody> dpkg -r
<ogra> sidney: snd_ali5451 is one and snd_usb_audio is the other......
<Gnobody> dpkg is more powerful
<socomm> Quest-Master: bach + rm
<socomm> s/bach/bash
<CraHan_> time for me to get to bed
<Quest-Master> Like, 85% of my partition is already used
<ogra> sidney: i guess you want the external sound.....
<CraHan_> I'll see you all later =)
<socomm> Linux is getting boring.
<socomm> :^/
<sidney> ogra, yes
<melazyboy> is there anyway to disable gxines stupid ass warning about wmf files
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu is going to blow away Linux
<ogra> sidney: do you need the internal sound ?
<sidney> nope
<Quest-Master> See, there are programs that CAN'T be removed with dpkg or apt-get
<Quest-Master> Such as the games that are included like Ataxx and Solitaire that I want to remove
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: really, does ubuntu have a new kernel in the works?
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: Ubuntu is a LINUX distro...
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<RuffianSoldier> but its going to break the mould
<melazyboy> ...
<melazyboy> k...
<ogra> sidney: sudo echo snd-ali5451 >>  /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<ogra> sidney: should prevent the internal sound from loading
<melazyboy> if your trying to test alsasound you can just pipe urandom to aplay
<sidney> ogra, and If I do need to get the internal sound back?
<melazyboy> cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<ogra> sidney: if it doesnt work, remove the last line from /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base (i.e. sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base)
<sidney> ogra, check out flood; is that normal?
<ogra> sidney: yep
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: is this a Microkernel, or Monolithic kernel?
<ogra> sidney: these are the deprecated oss modules that arent used anymore....so they are blacklisted to prevent collisions with alsa
<sidney> ogra, so what does the last line have to do anything about anything?
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: Or a hybrid kernel? That would be so 1337!!!!1
<SuperQ> haha
<ogra> sidney: the command i gave you adds snd-ali5451 as the last line
<RuffianSoldier> socomm, naa, they have something up there sleeve
<sidney> ogra, the command, i get "Permission denied"
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: o.O
<ogra> sidney: so if you remove it again the module gets loaded on next boot
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: W00T!
<Quest-Master> Where is the fstab file located?
<sidney> ogra, well, gedit did it for me
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: I'm gonna be like "H4X T3H PL4N3T!!!1" when it's released.
<ogra> sidney: just add it with sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<SuperQ> lol
<ogra> sidney: i forgot you have to use tee if you use echo with sudo, sorry....
<sidney> ogra: so a restart is needed?
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: heh, I'm just playing with. Anyhow I gotta go, cya.
<ogra> sidney: you can remove all the sound related modules manually....a reboot is faster :)
<sidney> ogra, heh thanks for all your help!
<MacRohard> SuperQ, meh. it's not that great ;)
<spity> hi
<SuperQ> MacRohard: heh
<ogra> sidney: hope it works :)
<SuperQ> MacRohard: sup
<MacRohard> no much
<SuperQ> MacRohard: damn.. i can't seem to find the pilot-link cvs tree
<wood1> Hi all
<SuperQ> MacRohard: I guess they have some kind of working T5/Treo650 code in there
<wood1> Can somebody tell me the basics to setup PGP for my Emails
<MacRohard> SuperQ, it's prolly on sourceforge
<SuperQ> yea
<SuperQ> eek
<SuperQ> pilot-link files on sf are old
<SuperQ> wood1: you first need to generate a key
<SuperQ> wood1: have you done that
<Quest-Master> ogra: can you tell me in #flood if this is the right way fstab should be?
<SuperQ> wood1: you're running ubuntu right?
<ogra> SuperQ: would multisync do it ? there are realtively fresh packages....
<Quest-Master> I want the Windows partition to be mounted as soon as I start up too btw
<ogra> Quest-Master: put the two zeros in, like on the other lines
<SuperQ> ogra: dunno, but i guess all the gui apps like gnome-pilot depend on the pilot-link libs
<ogra> SuperQ: ah, i thought you wnated to sync evolution.....
<sidney> OGRA! You are the master. Kudos!
<ogra> wnated
<ogra> sidney: :)
<sidney> Thanks bud!
<ogra> sidney: just good guessing (and a bit experience ....)
<SuperQ> ogra: i do
<MacRohard> SuperQ, maybe it just isn't being worked on
<SuperQ> ogra: gnome-pilot has an evolution conduit
<SuperQ> MacRohard: mailing list says that .12 (.11 is current) is being worked on for T5 and hopefuly Treo650 support
<ogra> SuperQ: could these help ? http://people.debian.org/~mbanck/ubuntu/
<SuperQ> ogra: maybe
<SuperQ> ogra: i havn't used the multisync stuff before
<asubedi> are there any hoary livecds yet?
<tyrano> is there a TeX or LaTeX editor in ubuntu
<SuperQ> tyrano: probably in universe
<bonzai> u can use kile
<ogra> SuperQ: i just followed the thread on the ML.....
<SuperQ> ogra: ok
<SuperQ> ogra: thanks
<ogra> asubedi: sure
<SuperQ> ogra: whichh list
<Rene_S> Hmm, there is no gdk-pixbuf-2.0 in warty or hoary ?  Can't make gdesklets without it.
<ogra> asubedi: hoary...., oh, no....sorry
<ogra> asubedi: i was to fast
<ogra> SuperQ: ubuntu-users
<ilmari> Rene_S: it's in libgtk2.0-dev
<ilmari> libgtk2.0-dev: /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gdk-pixbuf-2.0.pc
<Rene_S> oh, ok thanks
<dad_> hi fellas
<LinuxJones> dad_, hiya
<dad_> pretty addictive this learning stuff
<ogra> dad_: hehe
<SuperQ> hah
<dad_> i was on osx and i thought hey i havent touched the keyboard in 5 mins im bored lol
<ogra> Rene_S: if you compile more often you may like to install gnome-core-devel
<dad_> now can someone please tell me where all my apps are so i can add them to the menus?
<Rene_S> ilmari, thanks alot, I had all the libgdk things installed except that one
<ogra> dad_: first on creating menu entrys: open the file manger (Computer->disks) and type ctrl-L
<ogra> dad_: in the popup type:  applications://
<Rene_S> ogra, normally i would have used the available deb, but for some reason I could not make it work
<Rene_S> ogra, thanks for the tip though I probably will do that now, just in case
<ogra> dad_: there you see your applications menu....if you rightclick now you have the opion to create a launcher or folder in the menu
<dad_> ooh look lotsof colour
<dad_> ok
<bonzai> do u know a way to get g++ less strict ?
<bonzai> i try to compile thread program
<dad_> should i create a launcher?
<bob2> bonzai: "less strict"?
<bonzai> i mean i have written a code
<ogra> dad_: apps normally install their executables in /usr/bin if you installed a package that hasnt created a launcher, look in synaptic in the poackage deatiuls
<bonzai> i compile it at school
<bonzai> but on my box i can't
<ogra> weird typing today....
<bonzai> so i would to configure g++
<melazyboy> bonzai: Welcome to the wonders of coding...
<bonzai> :'(
<bob2> bonzai: sounds like you need to fix your code
<bonzai> yes
<bonzai> i try
<dad_> can i go straight to/usr/bin?
<melazyboy> bonzai: check the version of GCC at school vs at home, as well as glibc, those tend to be the decisive factor in unix platform compatability
<bonzai> but i picked up basic example on the net
<bonzai> but i can't compile any of them
<ogra> dad_: you could go too....but i would use synaptic....for the start and look at the specific package you want a launcher for.....
<melazyboy> ie gcc 2.9x will not compile the same code gcc 3.x will compile and vise versa, thats why gentoo sucks, because half of its packages are for 2.9 other for 3.x and no telling if you will get a clean stable compile or not =D my opinion of coarse
<dad_> i dont see any paths in synaptic when i look at installed package details just version
<melazyboy> bonzai, btw GCC isn't c++ its c, try g++
<mike8901> melazyboy: this could be solved by having both gcc 2.9 and gcc 3.x on the system and designating which to use in the ebuild
<bonzai> i tried g++
<bonzai> but the worst part is
<bonzai> that the code is for QNX
<bonzai> not for linux
<bob2> bonzai: maybe you should just paste the error to #flood instead of making vague comments about "errors"?
<bonzai> :'(
<bonzai> k
<melazyboy> mike8901: It _could_ be but its not, and probably won't ever happen, look at all of the shitty rpm distros still around when we have the pico and dbf pkg management systems...
<melazyboy> bonzai or erxz.com/pb
<jdub> dudes
<ogra> dad_: hmmm, i have five tabs in the details....
<bonzai> /tmp/ccTPz53M.o(.text+0x39): dans la fonction  main :
<bonzai> : undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<bonzai> thats a typicall error
<jdub> distro comparisons elsewhere please :)
<dad_> ah ok properties i see them
* gloin_ looks around for someone to kick in the shins
<ogra> dad_: one is called installed files....
<dad_> yes i see it
<melazyboy> jdub: I don't see how its off topic,, if someone asks why i chose ubuntu over the other distros i state one of the biggest reasons is i'm fed of with RPMs...
<ogra> dad_: look for /usr/bin and you got the executable.....this one you can fill in the launcher (with /usr/bin)
<jdub> melazyboy: it's unnecessary here, there are lots of other places to talk about that stuff. thanks.
<dad_> k
<KeyserSoze> hey fellas is there a netinstall for amd64?
<KeyserSoze> a mini.iso for adm64
<jdub> KeyserSoze: we don't have netinst images for any arch.
<jdub> KeyserSoze: there are netboot images for tftp booting
<LinuxJones> Netinstalls are Awesome !!
<dad_> right thanks a lot ogra
<ogra> ;)
<dad_> i installed systemutils but dont seem to be able to run it
<dad_> the?
<dad_> them?
<KeyserSoze> jdub: fabbione gave me a link for a mini.iso for i386
<Quest-Master> ogra?
<KeyserSoze> wondering if there is one for adm64
<LinuxJones> KeyserSoze, a netinstall for Ubuntu ?
<jdub> KeyserSoze: they're not official
<melazyboy> btw here is a bug in hoary, after upgrading to hoary the link to evolution is changed on the applications menu in gnome but not on the top panel which will remain pointing to v.2.0
<jdub> melazyboy: it's filed.
<KeyserSoze> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ogra> Quest-Master: ?
<KeyserSoze> there we go
<KeyserSoze> jdub: that doesn't concern me
<KeyserSoze> just wanna get a base install
<jdub> KeyserSoze: use a netboot image, or download the CD and type 'custom' at the install prompt
<KeyserSoze> I don't want to download the cd
<KeyserSoze> thats the whole point
* gloin_ has kicked KeyserSoze in the shins!
<gloin_> where's yer tag...
<KeyserSoze> my tag?
<gloin_> hmm
<gloin_> !
<KeyserSoze> my clan tag?
<gloin_> let's just say there appears to be more than one KeyserSoze
<gloin_> or you're on more than one irc network
<Rene_S> Wow compiling gDesklets was a lot like work :(
<Quest-Master> ogra, could you look at my fstab in #flood?
<dad_> noone know how to start sysutils?
<dad_> or alternatively is real player available for ubuntu?
<ogra> dad_: sysutils is a system package that is not for users ;)
<dad_> no music is driving me nuts hehe
<ogra> Quest-Master: post it
<Quest-Master> It's in #flood
<dad_> oh i got it from synaptic it said a collection of little system monitoring apps
<LinuxJones> dad_, you have no sound at all ?
<dad_> yes great sound thnks to you guys harmon kardon soundsticks  just no internet radio or bbc on real player
<LinuxJones> yikes
<dad_> bbc is a time warp i can listen to all the reruns of shows when i was a kid
<dad_> ie pre ww2
<dad_> yikes!
<ogra> Quest-Master: its still the same....
<mgoose> hello all
<LinuxJones> dad_, you can goto real and download their latest media player.
<mgoose> can somebody help me set up my DSL to work on ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> Yeah, is that ok or does anything need to be changed?
<Quest-Master> I want it to be mounted at startup and be available to the users
<dad_> i tried that linux but i couldnt get it installed due to my being a total klutz
<LinuxJones> mgoose, have you tried ppoeconf ?
<mgoose> I have Verizon, but i dont see and DSL configuration packages around the menus
<mgoose> and obviously no way to get them with apt
<mgoose> do I need to dl rp-ppoe?
<ogra> Quest-Master: it should be ok, but for cleanness you should add the two zeros like all the other lines have
<ogra> mgoose: pppoeconf
<dad_> ill try again
<LinuxJones> dad_, you can just install it to your users directory, then adjust the file associations to point to the app in your home dir.
<mgoose> ok ty, and what would the command be once its installed?
<ogra> mgoose: pppoeconf :)
<mgoose> heh excellent
<mgoose> figures :-/
<Quest-Master> Ok
<mgoose> thx again
<ogra> :)
<ogra> come back if you got issues... someone here will help :)
<mgoose> sounds great :-)
<dad_> cannot execute binary file?
<mike8901> is there any other linux distro that gives out cds like ubuntu does?
<Gnobody> no
<Gnobody> not that I know of
* mike8901 loves his 5 packages of ubuntu cds
<mike8901> :D
<dad_> realplayer linux .bin file cannot execute binary file error LinuxJones
<mike8901> how much did it cost to ship it?
<mike8901> from zurich to us
<Gnobody> dad_ change the permissions on it
<Gnobody> right click it
<Gnobody> and check execute
<LinuxJones> dad_, you need to goto console and chmod 770 filename.bin
<Gnobody> or that
<stuNNed> is there a .deb to set up realplayer 10?
<bigbubba> what is a good window manager for a p3 450mhz computer i have heard of fluxbox and tried it but it seems very very minimal and i haven't a clue how to set it up to look right :( i can hardly read the font on it. if anyone is willing to help or point me to a website for reading on how to setup it up that would be great thanks
<Gnobody> XFCE
<Gnobody> XFCE pwnz
<Gnobody> especially 4.2
<dad_> under the file props i have execute permissions?
<LinuxJones> Gnobody, 4.2 looks awesome
<dad_> strange
<dad_> what is the correct file extension for executable?
<ogra> dad_: there is none..... you can use every file extension
<ogra> dad_: linux uses file _rights_
<dad_> ooook....well unfortunately i cant open realplayer bin at all
<_|Imanewbie|_> where can I find the description for using gbittorrent in ubuntu?
<dad_> even after chmodding
<ogra> dad_: is it for linux ppc ?
<ultrakorne> hile_, there is someone unlucky like i am with a smart battery on his laptop?
<dad_> yes it is
<dad_> oh wait let me check
<dad_> perhaps not the download just says linux
<dad_> excellent catch
<ogra> dad_: have a look at streamtuner it knows a million radion stations....
<dad_> oops following the yellowdog.com link still doesnt tell me if its ppc or not
<dad_> yeah ? okie dokie
<ogra> dad_: and already has a menu entry  ;)
<ogra> dad_: if you install streamripper too, you are able to record :)
<dad_> veeeery nice  hehe  works a treat
<Matrix_> anyone know the link for manually going thru ubuntu's pool
<Matrix_> to download an app say..
<Matrix_> have it , its ok
<ogra> Matrix_: why dont you use synaptic ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> does anyone here uses bittornado?
<Matrix_> cause im in a net cafe and dont have inet access at home :)
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: this one looks nice: http://www.sury.org/ubuntu/
<ogra> Matrix_: ah, understand... but if the package has dependencys it wont work to just install it
<ogra> oh....blind me
<dad__> ogra streamtuner is stunning
<ogra> dad__: knew you would like it ;)
<dad__> my soundsticks are sooooo loud   even at lowest system vol
<jind> Does anybody know of some good cd burning programs to gnome?
<dad__> ubuntu is growing on me like a mould
<ogra> jind: nautilus burns data cds just fine......audio is lacking a bit
<jind> Nothing for audio?
<jind> I need that
<jind> I could always install k3b, but then I would not have a pure gnome system
<housetier> as long as it works
<ogra> jind: i started a little mp3 , ogg burner app, but its still very young and doenst work on all systems....
<jind> Does anybody know of a gnome cd burning project to come later on then?
<FSK405C> Anyone been able to get Ubuntu running on Virtual PC on OS X?
<ogra> jind: there is coaster....but no audio yet
* [NK] KimJong`afk has kicked FSK405C in the shins!
<jind> Hmm, I guess k3b is my best bet
<georgia> FSK405C: why not just run the ppc version of it?
<ogra> jind: and rhythmbox will have audio burning in the next gnome release i heard
<ogra> jind: btw: next gnome release == next ubuntu release ;)
<_|Imanewbie|_> Does anyone has a good film suggestion?
<Gnobody> is there anyway to speed up page loads in firefox?
<jind> Gnobody, get a faster internet line
<jind> ;)
<ogra> jind: regard this.... for k3b : https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/
<Gnobody> I have a 5MB line
<Gnobody> I hardly think it is my line
<ogra> Gnobody: double it :)
<jind> ogra, thanks mate :)
<ogra> Gnobody: to prove it :)
<ogra> jind: but if you like to test, feel invited: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<jind> I was looking for exactly that site
<mike8901> haahahaha
<mike8901> * ion has joined #sp
<mike8901> <ion> today's my birthday
<mike8901> <deMoN> yo happy bday man ;)
<mike8901> <ion> thanks, my dad brought me a new case home from his work today
<mike8901> <ion> ok, it's not a new case, it's my old one...i didnt like the gray metal frame so i wanted to change the color
<mike8901> <plague> What color?
<mike8901> <ion> gold. i was going to spray paint it, but it would have ended up melting. so my dad said he'd take it to work
<mike8901> <ion> he works at this metal coating place
<mike8901> <ion> just brought it home today. looks awesome
<mike8901> <plague> So you have a gold plated tower?
<mike8901> <ion> no it's not gold...something else...let me go ask
<mike8901> <ion> copper. it's copper
<mike8901> <plague> Copper plated?? Is it running right now?
<mike8901> <ion> no dude...on my other pc..i just finished hooking up the mobo and stuff, i'm about to start it
<mike8901> <ion> stand back
<mike8901> <plague> Before you turn it on...I think you should know something...
<mike8901> * ion has quit IRC (No Route to Host)
<mike8901> <plague> Copper is a conductor of electricity.
<mike8901> <deMoN> think we should have told him?
<mike8901> <zeff> nah, it's funnier this way.
<mike8901> <plague> of course...<>
<jind> ogra, i have bookmarked it for later :)
<ogra> :)
<jind> First k3b, then perhaps i'll take a look at your project to see how it works :)
<stuNNed> so if running hoary is it safe to uninstall fam if using gamin?
<KeyserSoze> anyone know whats up with the enlightenment package on hoary?
<dad__> any espresso fiends here?
<KeyserSoze> can't install it
<melazyboy> wtf is wrong with my damn comp every time hit ctrl+tab it opens 100 tabs in moz
<KeyserSoze> says package is not available
<dad__> espresso machines are great
<dad__> thanks for all the help bye bye for now
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, you running hoary ?
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: Yes, i know i probably deserve it, but hoary was working fine 10min ago.
<melazyboy> and i haven't upgraded in 15min..
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, muuaahhhhh :)
<melazyboy> so why can't god just give me a little breather on this one
<melazyboy> before i give the computer some swimming lessons
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, move back to warty it works fine :D
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: Was expecting that...
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: thats makes you predictable....
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: And thats something hoary lacks.
<melazyboy> =[
<LinuxJones> heh
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, I had Hoary installed for about an hour, I feel ur pain :D
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: Wow i found the problem
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: And its interesting.
<LinuxJones> ??
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: Aparently when i had 100 copies of totem running, the program randomly crashes because totem blows balls and it should never have made it into Hoary, and it some how interfered with the way moz captured keystrokes, i hit alt+tab once and got 122 tabs
<LinuxJones> lol
<LinuxJones> apt-get --purge remove totem :)
<melazyboy> what exactly does purge do that remove doesn't?
<Arrrr> hello
<melazyboy> that kills all *totem* packages rather than just totem
<vera1> removes all the config files and directoryies
<Arrrr> has anyone successfully compile nvu in ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, it deletes config files etc...
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, total removal
<Quest-Master> ogra: It mounts my Windows partition perfectly, but only su can still access it
<melazyboy> see if i do that it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop
<cef> removes the program and all related data, like config files, data files (sometimes asked about at install time), etc
<melazyboy> which probably isn't a good idea
<Quest-Master> In the options in fstab, shouldn't "user" allow users to access the mount?
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, that's ok it's just a metapackage
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: What if in the future they add more packages to ubuntu-desktop
<egon_spengler> Quest-Master, Try umask0000 instead
<melazyboy> apt-get dist-upgrade won't receive them.. because it removed the distro encapsulating package?
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, it will probably want to re-install it but, hopefully Hoary will be stable by then :D
<Quest-Master> Inside the options?
<melazyboy> LinuxJones: I would think otherwise,,, my idea on it is because ubuntu-desktop requires totem, it will remove the meta package totem, and you will have to specify to get the newer ubuntu-desktop, rather than running a dist-upgrade command for a full upgrade
<egon_spengler> Try /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs,umask0000 0 0
<melazyboy> err remove ubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> melazyboy, I was joking, when you run unstable distros you have to sometimes put up with problems
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda2       /mnt            vfat    rw,umask0000
<Quest-Master> And then a 0    0 after it
<Quest-Master> On the next line
<Quest-Master> Is that correct?
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: ... shoulen't the command in fstab be a simple users,rw
<cef> LinuxJones: yeah, like not being able to boot.. *sigh*
<LinuxJones> cef, ?
<Quest-Master> Oh, users instead of user, hehe
<Quest-Master> Let's see if it works now
<melazyboy> /dev/hda2 /mnt ntfs rw,users
<Quest-Master> brb
<LinuxJones> cef, you upgraded and now can't boot ?
<cef> LinuxJones: when I upgraded a box recently to hoary, the machine lost it's kernel
<cef> I was actually thinking about reinstalling it recently anyway
<cef> wanted to use lvm
<cef> but I was going to wait till the install cd's arrived..
<LinuxJones> cef, stick with Warty it has LVM
<gson> is there anyway to convert an ntfs filesystem to an ext2/ext3 filesystem without destroying all the current data on it?
<melazyboy> I regret upgrading to hoary, i jsut don't care enough to switch back
<LinuxJones> cef, LVM is on by default for me not that I use it :D
<cef> LinuxJones: nah I was just trying out hoary for other reasons.. hence why I'm not worried.. just upgrading stuff and finding the kernel isn't there anymore is no fun
<georgia> gson: not as far as i know.
<gson> k, fuck:/
<melazyboy> gson, only with a temporary partition, tpmfs, or another intermediary partition
<gson> jupp
<_|Imanewbie|_> hum...
<LinuxJones> gson, no you will have to move your data then convert the partition to ext3 then move the data back. afaik
<gson> no good then:)
<cef> LinuxJones: grub had 2 entries for the kernel, neither actually could find a kernel on disk
<melazyboy> gson well you could make a script that does it,,,, i imagine it would take a very very long time though
<gson> heh yepp:)
<gson> heh tnx anyway:)
<LinuxJones> cef, have you looked @ the ubuntu lists this is a known problem I seem to recall
<Quest-Master> Nope, same thing
<melazyboy> move 1gig to tpmfs, resize ntfs 1gig smaller, new partition 1gig, move data from tmpfs restart
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda2       /mnt            vfat    rw,users
<LinuxJones> cef, there might be a work around somewhere
<cef> LinuxJones: yeah.. I know how to fix it.. but I was planning on reformatting the machine anyway
<cef> LinuxJones: ie: going to lvm.. just sort of pointing out to people to be careful before rebooting
<alka_trash> anyone using bmp?
<Quest-Master> Me.
<LinuxJones> cef, it's usually less work to re-install than to fix stuff in development releases :)
<coastie> could i get some help setting up a ppp connection?
<alka_trash> anyone want a deb for playing wma files?
<ironwolf> coastie: sudo pppconfig
<alka_trash> I just built it using hoary
<alka_trash> works well here
<Quest-Master> Can I just put the umask0000 inside the options?
<Quest-Master> rw,umask0000
<LinuxJones> alka_trash, wma is trash use .ogg
<coastie> ironwolf: sweet thanks....is there something in that so that i can specify my modem?
<ironwolf> coastie: I believe so.
<alka_trash> LinuxJones: I agree, but I have some old rips in wma
<coastie> ok thanks...getting ready to do the install.
<alka_trash> and I always run into web sh!t that uses that format
<LinuxJones> alka_trash, I think you can convert them but not without some quality loss :(
<alka_trash> hmm
<Quest-Master> Anyone? ;-;
<alka_trash> okay
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: man fstab|grep user
<Quest-Master> Reformatting fstab(5), please wait...
<Quest-Master>        boot time), ``user'' (allow a user  to  mount),  and  ``owner''  (allow
<melazyboy> right...
<melazyboy> the comand 'user' as an option will allow users to mount the filesystem
<melazyboy> now do the same thing and grep for umask.
<Quest-Master> man umask|grep umask?
<melazyboy> right
<melazyboy> it's not a trick excercise
<melazyboy> it shoulden't find anything
<melazyboy> and for a good reason, its not option (not one i have ever seen if it is)
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: I believe the fstab file differs from 2.4.x to 2.6.x the format for mine would be the following
<Quest-Master> Ok, what I want to do is let the Windows partition be mounted at startup automatically with users being able to view/execute/edit files in it
<melazyboy> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win vfat user,rw 0 0
<Quest-Master> So, would /dev/hda2       /mnt            vfat    rw,umask1000 do it?
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<melazyboy> no
<Quest-Master> I tried rw,user and rw,users and it still didn't work. :\
<melazyboy> a) don't use mnt it has other files in it, might not work at all
<melazyboy> try this Quest-Master
<Quest-Master> Ok
<melazyboy> /dev/hda2 /mnt/win vfat rw,users,auto
<melazyboy> err
<melazyboy> /dev/hda2 /mnt/win vfat rw,users,auto 0 0
<melazyboy> there we go
<melazyboy> =D
<melazyboy> now make a folder 'win' in /mnt
<melazyboy> cd /mnt; mkdir win
<mgoose> hello again guys
<Quest-Master> Ok
<ironwolf> sup mgoose?
<mgoose> lol, what are the chances, looks like i arrived right on time!
<Quest-Master> Could you join #flood and tell me if my fstab file is correct then?
<mgoose> i was gonna ask how i mount a fat32 part
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: One sec
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: I fucked up
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: Take out that auto, its default =/
<melazyboy> yea ill join #flood
<mgoose> it seems ide support is not in the kernel? i /dev/hda1 shows file not found
<ironwolf> mgoose: one time use?
<bonzai> what can i use to unrar a file ?
<bonzai> i can't apt unrar
<mgoose> nope, want to add to fstab, ironwolf
<cef> bonzai: not in universe?
<melazyboy> mgoose: Thats because its not mounted mgoose, its the location of the harddrive
<bonzai> cef, no
<mgoose> yep, trying to do "mount /dev/hda1 /media/D" fails
<cef> bonzai: hrm. that needs to be fixed then
<melazyboy> mgoose, create a folder /mnt/drive and type 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/drive'
<bonzai> Aucune version du paquet unrar n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base
<bonzai> de donnes. Cela signifie en gnral que le paquet est manquant, qu'il est devenu obsolte
<bonzai> ou qu'il n'est disponible que sur une autre source
<bonzai> ok
<bonzai> a in english
<cef> bonzai: really should be in main imho.. simply because it gets used by mail scanners like amavisd-new on servers
<Zugwrack> I am looking for information on who to contact regarding Ubuntu PPC development...
<LinuxJones> mgoose, >> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#gettingstarted     see >> Windows << section
<cef> bonzai: you could download rar from the rar people. they have a linux version.. binary only I'm afraid
<bonzai> ok thx i'll chack that
<mgoose> thanks, LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> :)
<s0cks> How is Hoary coming along?
<LinuxJones> s0cks, it is not very stable for some :D
<ironwolf> s0cks: it's coming well. :)
<Zugwrack> ogra: You around?
<ironwolf> s0cks: for some... for others not so much I guess. :)
<s0cks> It will be plenty stable when it is released
<LinuxJones> :D
<s0cks> Sorry I can't be helping at the moment. Kinda busy with alot of other projects.
<linux_galore> just tested the ubuntu live CD on my Intel 820 chipset based system works great
<s0cks> I want my CDs to hurry up and get here.
<linux_galore> heh heh got mine
<smo> gave most of mine away already :/
* jdub has a table full of CDs :-)
<Hikaru79> I'm trying to install the 'cpdvd' package in Synaptic and I'm getting the following error:
<Hikaru79> cpdvd:
<Hikaru79>  Depends: transcode but it is not installable
<linux_galore> well I finally got my PPC version of Ubuntu thats turning over as we speak
<LinuxJones> linux_galore, you have to install it right NOW :D
<Hikaru79> Is 'transcode' something I need to manually find and install?
<s0cks> I need to figure out a way to pad the armrests on my computer chair.
<smo> Hikaru79: It's in the marilliat repositor .. see the wiki page for encumbered packages.  ( http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats )
<Hikaru79> I see =)
<linux_galore> s0cks: there is a plastic thing you can buy that sits under your keyboard and has these padded arm rests that come out to the left and right of you
<mgoose> hey LinuxJones,that website had just general info
<mgoose> I think I have a more advanced problem as in /dev/hda1 is not there at all
<linux_galore> s0cks: looks like a 1/3 moon
<mgoose> maybe i installed the wrong kernel or the proper modules arent being loaded? but i just chose the default options, should be fine
<LinuxJones> mgoose, do you have more than 1 hard drive ?
<mgoose> yes, a IDE and an SATA
<linux_galore> s0cks: make one yourself easy out of some wood
<LinuxJones> mgoose, which one is the windows partition , the sata ?
<mgoose> my IDE is completely Fat32
<mgoose> nope, its the IDE
<LinuxJones> mgoose, ok 1 partition  or more ?
<mgoose> 1 partition only
<mgoose> as far as my drives go, in /dev i only seem to see hdc, hdd, and my sata ones
<mgoose> hdc and hdd are my cdrw/dvd drives
<s0cks> Fixed it
<s0cks> With a metal file
<Hikaru79> OK, so I added the marilliat repository, but now when trying to add the transcode package, i'm missing THESE dependencies:
<Hikaru79> transcode:
<Hikaru79>  Depends: libjasper-1.701-1 but it is not installable
<Hikaru79>   Depends: libpng12-0 but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Hikaru79>  Depends: libquicktime1 but it is not going to be installed
<s0cks> There were lil sharp things where my cats claws messed it up
<LinuxJones> ok replace /dev/hda with /dev/hdb on that site I gave you earlier
<mgoose> ok let me see here
<mgoose> "special device /dev/hdb does not exist"
<linux_galore> finnished reboot time lets see if i can get this laptop running Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> mgoose, sorry you have sata I don't know (where/what) that does to naming conventions, I drank too many beer :) Come back tomorrow a.m. I will try to help out :D
* s0cks must attend to other projects.
<s0cks> Busy computer night
<s0cks> Luckily I have two days before school
<mgoose> heh ok :)
<mgoose> btw, the drive im trying to mount is a fat32
<mgoose> indeed you must have drank a lil too much :-P
<bigbubba> question: what is a fairly simply lightweight desktop for a newbie to configure? i have a p3 450mhz  i have looked at fluxbox but its confusing to me :(
<mgoose> try xfce
<mgoose> im not sure how well it will run on your configuration
<bigbubba> will gnome seems to just be mamking my system run slow
<FSK405C> georgia: Cuz ppc linux doesn't support x86 binaries ;)
<mgoose> but its reported as being a good mix between being reponsive and easy to use
<mgoose> yea gnome is slowwwwwww :)
<bigbubba> fluxbox looks cool but i haven't the slightest idea how to configure it correctly even after trying to understand the documentation
<mgoose> i didnt even check out the docs
<bigbubba> i'm gonna go look at it now
<bigbubba> thanks
<mgoose> ive seen some very cool screenies using flux and the startup time is like 1 second
<mgoose> but eh :-/ dont wanna configure it
<mgoose> lol
<mgoose> hey bigbubba
<bigbubba> well its not that i don't wanan configure it its more of i'm not sure how to i'm having to damn get my grandpa's glasses to even read the screen
<bigbubba> the font is so small
<bigbubba> yes mgoose?
<mgoose> http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=37 may be a good place to start
<mgoose> the commands on there worked for me just fine, no probs whatsoever
<bigbubba> aww so it is for debian good deal
<bigbubba> so your using it?
<mgoose> as we speak :)
<AlJ2> Anyone here running ubuntu on a < 500mhz processor?
<bigbubba> ok gonan go see if i can do the same
<bigbubba> you gonan be around if i run into trouble?
<mgoose> yep yep, good luck
<mgoose> sure, though ill run if you have major problems :P
<bigbubba> haha
<bonzai> anyone playing Warcraft III on ubuntu ?
<bigbubba> no biggy i'm totally new to linux but learning alot
<bigbubba> reading tons of documents and amazed at what it can do
<mgoose> ah same here, same here
<mgoose> though ive been lazy about reading the docs mostly
<calamari> hi
<mgoose> hey calamari
<AlJ2> hey calamari
<sivang> any body knows how to fix a bad pam error? su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<sivang> Sorry.
<calamari> hi mgoose
<bigbubba> well i dn't know me i look at them and read and read and go damn this sucks haha but brb let me get on my linux box and look at this xfc
* calamari is now running ubuntu, and it's awesome!  I don't know how you got sound running, but it is :)
<FSK405C> So anybody got some tips on dealing with the x11 display issues when using Ubuntu in VPC on PPC/OS X?
<AlJ2> Anyone here running ubuntu on a < 500mhz processor?
<mgoose> nope, AlJ2
<FSK405C> I would be running on a less than 500 mhz emulated processor ... well I am but having nasty display issues.
<calamari> I did make one mistake during setup.. when making my user account I told it the username twice instead of typing my real name.  Can I fix that?
<mgoose> why do you have any trouble with it specifically
<FSK405C> I have a friend who recommended it for slow processors though - said he was running it on a few 200mhz p2s or some such.
<mgoose> calamari: yes, problably in users option
<AlJ2> 500mhz maybe too slow for ubuntu.
<FSK405C> or is that 300 mhz...gah like I could remember.
<mgoose> though I dont know quite where it is
<bonzai> is there a way to support NTFS partition without recompile the kerne ?
<AlJ2> Or maybe its just my ram.
<mgoose> bonzai: are you using the default kernel?
<FSK405C> alj2: Not according to my friend - might be your ram. I've had positive reports of ubuntu running on ancient hardware :)
<linux_galore> ok had to play with x a bit but now my iBook M9627 is running Ubuntu
<mgoose> mines installed fine with ntfs support
<bonzai> mgoose, yes
<calamari> mgoose: you're right, thanks :)
<mgoose> yep, np
<mgoose> bonzai: should just work
<FSK405C> linux: PPC or emulated x86?
<FSK405C> linux_galore, even.
<mgoose> you just dont know what to do to use it?
<linux_galore> FSK405C: PPC
<AlJ2> must be my ram. Only 64 mb. :-(
<bonzai> i try to add the entry in fstab
<FSK405C> gahhh
<linux_galore> FSK405C: I put in a new hardisk
<bonzai> and i have the maessage
<bonzai> NTFS not supported by the kernel
<FSK405C> linux_galore: Sounds like good fun. Never messed with drives in a power book.
<linux_galore> bonzai: you need to grab a nice GTK based app called Captive.......dont need the kernel to have NTFS support captive does all the work for you even has a nice UI graphical setup tool
<mgoose> Captive is if you want write priveledges
<linux_galore> mgoose: write and read
<bonzai> linux_galore, thx
<mgoose> the default kernel should be able to read it just fine, i thought thats what you meant?
<mgoose> ooh ok nvm then
<bonzai> i ll take a look
<snerfu> I have a laptop and the cd drive has seen some abuse, I can boot up to the installer but when I am installing the base system it errors out, I have tried 3 different CD's. How can I get it to install base from the network?
<bonzai> yes i just want to read
<FSK405C> So no takers for help with display issues on ubuntu in VPC under OS X, hrmmm?
* linux_galore wonders if Ubuntu have floppy images for a base install like Debian
<ilmari> d
<snerfu> There is something about a network install on the wiki, but its from a tftp boot.
<linux_galore> could you use the Debian 3 x floppy network install floppies and just point it at the ubuntu server I wonder
<mgoose> linux_galore that would be pretty cool
* FSK405C sighs
<linux_galore> man Ubuntu is cool on a iBook...Im downloading some more themes
<FSK405C> it'd be better on a desktop G4 under vpc :P j/k
<calamari> it possible to put the Computer menu inside the Applications Menu, then Rename the Applications menu to ""
<linux_galore> ati driver though is a bit sucky
<calamari> never mind, found the convenient help
<calamari> I'll try it first :)
<linux_galore> hmm see if I can find a comerical ATi driver
<mgoose> on the ubuntu repo?
<mgoose> can you let me know if you find it and its relatively easy to install
<linux_galore> mgoose: there is comercial on on the repo....hmm better power up synaptic
<linux_galore> ack  so many packages so little time
<mgoose> alright, will look
<mgoose> all i have to do is install it and 3d should work?
<calamari> is there a way to increase my monitor refresh rate past 75Hz?  I know the monitor is capable of it
<calamari> I don't mind editing a config file if necessary
<s0cks> Not with Ubuntu I think. Alot of people are complaining about that
<mgoose> calamari, might like to try checking out "sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
<mgoose> hmm i wonder if thats the right file on ubuntu
<FSK405C> yep
* mgoose *checks*
<FSK405C> its in there
<mgoose> oh ok
<palle> is there a way that i share my internet connection to a computer on my network running windows?
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes
<calamari> mgoose: thanks again, I'll check that out
<palle> you know how?
<FSK405C> but of course :)
* calamari perks up.. ICS? 
<mgoose> no problem
<palle> is there a way that i share my internet connection to a computer on my network running windows? any1 that can tell me how to do or where i can read about it?
<calamari> palle: no need to repeat.. if someone knows they help.. these ppl are great
<FSK405C> looking for linkage palle - I've not done that under ubuntu myself
<palle> are here any professionals in here?
<mgoose> not me!
<ironwolf> palle: it's possible, and it's been done before, but it's ugly.
<palle> ohh, it's so hard?
<smo> I guess it depends if which machine is hosting the net connection? the windows one or the ubuntu one?
<gson> jiyuu0|work bah you will hate naruto 110-111 :D
<palle> the ubuntu
<palle> but i guess i could change to the windows one to if it's impossible otherwise...
<ironwolf> palle: I only know 1 person who's made it work.... lamont you around?
<palle> can't you ask him how to do?
<lamont> palle: actually, it's pretty trivial...
<palle> what does trivial mean?
<lamont> although I wind up debugging it into existance everytime I need to do it...
<smo> I can't remember where the option is to enable ip_forward by default .. but iirc that's all it really needs
<lamont> (1) configure the second interface
<lamont> (2) configure the ubuntu box (iptables) to NAT all traffic originating from the windoze box
<snerfu> ip_forwarding
<lamont> (3) turn on ip forwarding (echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward)
<lamont> simple. :-)
<gson> ;)
<lamont> let me go dig up some commands for step 2
<snerfu> take a look at netfilter.org they have howtos for that
<FSK405C> aha
<smo> for 3, in /etc/network/options .. changing it to ip_forward=yes   will do the ip_forward line on boot
<FSK405C> same trick that works for vpc under windows works for vpc under os x...
<FSK405C> odd though...redhat and ubuntu both choke on the vpc setup while suse handles it fine...hrmmm...now Im getting curious
<lamont> palle: do you have a static or dynamic IP for the ubuntu box?
<palle> dynamic
<palle> is that a problem?
<lamont> easiest thing is to whack google with something like 'iptables MASQUERADE howto'
<lamont> nah
<gson> hehe lamont do you know the standard ports that dcc uses?
<lamont> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<palle> Downloads
<palle> iptables-1.2.11
<lamont> gson: no clue
<gson> hehe....thats what i though, its fkn hard to get right:D
<lamont> I know that my firewall blocks it though.. :)
<gson> heh yepp
<palle> what is ip-masquerade? what does it mean?
<FSK405C> it varies, gson
<lamont> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/ipmasq-background2.1.html
<lamont> :-)
<FSK405C> usually its a specified port range
<gson> FSK405C k, what do you use?
<gson> so i can check i out
<FSK405C> gson: Under XChat I just use default settings whatever those happen to be...but hold up...I think one client I use to use...had a static set of ports that I opened on my fw
<Rene_S> mplayer needs multiverse enabled to run ?
<Xenguy> palle: I used 'shorewall' firewall to set up masquerading/nat -- and I got a firewall out of the deal too ;-)
<gson> nice FSK405C would be nice if you can look it up
<lamont> palle: basically, you munge all the outbound packets from the windoze box to have the source IP of your ubuntu box's external interface, on some (semi) random port.  The kernel tracks the mapping back to the windoze address, and fixes things back up on the return packets
<lamont> mind you, doing that with an actual firewall on the machine used to be much more difficult before iptables.
<Rene_S> err not run, install rather.
<FSK405C> Im looking, gson
<gson> goodie FSK405C :)
<palle> okay
<ironwolf> thank you lamont :)
<jind> Does anybody here know where I can find a mplayerplug-in package to ubuntu?
<mgoose> what sources do i need to install mplayer in ubuntu?
<lamont> palle: if you still haven't figured it out in a week or so, poke me... I have to configure NAT on my firewall for a machine here anyway
<FSK405C> 2070-2075 is the range commonly used in ~gags~ mirc
<palle> okay thnx for the help!
<lamont> mgoose: mplayer source is in multiverse.
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: cant you simple -> #apt-get mplayer? Worked fine here
<jind> mgoose, alle mplayer stuff is found at the mplayer homepage: www.mplayerhq.hu
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: apt-get install mplayer I mean
<gson> FSK405C k, ill test it
<lamont> hoary mplayer "just works".  warty mplayer (i386) "just works", for values of i386 == p4
<mgoose> eh? no mplayer doesnt seem to be in the package store for me
<vera1> have to add the nerim repository
<jind> I didn't find mplayer in the ubuntu repositums either
<vera1> check the wiki on ubuntu.org
<jind> I downloaded and compiled from spurce
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: go to your sources.lst and uncomment the universe mirrors
<mgoose> ah ic, vera1
<jind> source
<mgoose> ok ty
<mgoose> i think i uncommented everything aldready but will dbl check
<vera1> get the win32codecs as well
<lamont> _|Imanewbie|_: it's not in universe, it's in multiverse
<Rene_S> Turns out mplayer will install k7 if you use the marillat testing repo
<_|Imanewbie|_> lamont: But he can get that from apt just uncommenting that lines right?
<lamont> only if he adds 'multiverse' after 'universe'
<gson> bah doesnt work:/
<gson> FSK405C :/
<sivang> palle : you needed help with firewalling/NAT ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> lamont: where is source.lst placed?
<zenwhen_> /etc/apt/
<sivang> _|Imanewbie|_ : /etc/apt/
<_|Imanewbie|_> is it "safe" to add multiuniverse?
<_|Imanewbie|_> sivang: thx
<palle> yeah i wanted to be able to share my internet connection with a computer running windows
<mgoose> no probably not, since its evidently called multiverse
<sivang> palle : ah! this is just superb, linux is wonderful for this
<mgoose> multiuniverse will probably cause cosmic chaos
<mgoose> :)
<sivang> palle : and ubuntu is of no exception :)
<palle> ohh
<palle> okay, sounds great =)
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: can a black hole get me in multy universe? =p
<sivang> palle : I will send you a link to something very nice, basically this is a script that want a machine with 2 network cards.
<palle> okay
<palle> that's whatigot
<sivang> palle : one nic connected to the outside world, the other to your internal lan or another machine.
<gson> whats the command to see what ports thats enable and thats open
<Xenguy> sivang: what is the script name?
<jind> lamont, thanks for the "add multiverse after universe" tip :-)
<gson> netstat ?
<mgoose> lol _|Imanewbie|_
<lamont> jind: np
<palle> that's exactly howi got it...
<Adrenal> on default install
<Adrenal> where is gaim.pc located?
<lamont> _|Imanewbie|_: ever read much Heinlein?
<_|Imanewbie|_> lamont: Nope, why?
<lamont> multiverse is a term coined in Heinlein's _Number of the Beast_
<palle> but how can u send the script?
<sivang> palle : http://www.debian-administration.org/?article=23
<_|Imanewbie|_> lamont: I like kafka, dostoieviski and all this feel happy authors
<lamont> heh
<sivang> Xenguy : http://www.debian-administration.org/?article=23
<lamont> sci-fi is much better for you, of course. :-)
<Xenguy> sivang: tx
<_|Imanewbie|_> I'm going multiverse better take care with the space debris too
<palle> okay
<Adrenal> where is gaim.pc?
<lamont> dpkg -S gaim.pc
<lamont> dpkg: *gaim.pc* not found.
<mgoose> oh dag nammit i installed mplayer but nothing seeems to open
<sivang> palle : this is a very basic script to set up a firewall and a frwarding machine that enables a local lan connected through i.e. a hub to one of the nics to use the net within NAT
<gson> hm how do i see which port thats enable and open?
<Adrenal> lamont: then how do i isntall plugins?
<lamont> Adrenal: what is gaim.pc?
<sivang> palle : I use this to run my router, a 100mhz old machine and it's rocking. :)
<Adrenal> when i try to install the guifications plugin
<Xenguy> sivang: have you heard of 'shorewall' ?
<palle> okay =)
<lamont> I go to Tools->Preferences->Plugins
<Adrenal> it says i need to find it
<Adrenal> but new plugins
<Adrenal> ones i'vd downloaded
<bonzai> can someone help me to launch Warcraft III ?
<palle> but how do i set up the windows computer
<lamont> Adrenal: looks like the gaim plugins are in /usr/lib/gaim
<sivang> Xenguy : no, just looked it up in google, looks nice
* lamont just rolls his own firewalls
<_|Imanewbie|_> this week I will try to install gentoo, so I must uninstall a OS toget more space, well bye bye windows \o
<Adrenal> ah cheers
<Xenguy> sivang: I'm not sure how it compares, but it may be a bit more comprehensive as a firewall (just my gut feeling tho)
<mgoose> forget gentoo man, try arch
<lamont> _|Imanewbie|_: life is too short to compile everything, and hand root to all the web sites hosting software you use...
<mgoose> you wont need to spend your life compiling stuff
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: arch?
<mgoose> yep, Arch Linux
<mgoose> www.archlinux.org i think
<sivang> Xenguy : well, the script from that link I gave if pretty small, and does the job (I tested the firewall from the outside as well) but feel free to use whatever suits you :)
<mgoose> easier to install too, from what it seems
<mgoose> (ive installed Arch but not Gentoo)
<Xenguy> sivang: yeah, exactly, it's whatever works, agreed :-)
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: has all that optimization stuff they claim to have?
<mgoose> yep, runs well
<mgoose> support is also pretty good
<gson> how do i kill a windows comp in my network?:)
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: Ive tried debian -> crep installer damm boring to configure, slackware-> good installer and crep maintence, ubuntu-> cool installer, good packges, fast install and I dont feel to be using a "fake" distro
<lamont> gson: coke in the powersupply has always worked for me...
<mgoose> oh Arch is very real, i assure you
<housetier> can someone confirm that the micromaxx usb/web cam is working in ubuntu? it has an STV0680B-001 chip
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: anyway I will try gentoo first, even if it is just to say it sucks
<mgoose> and its developers dont "not believe in automatic package dependencies" as I think Slacks maintainer said
<mgoose> well its up to you, but id try Arch first and save a few days of your life :-P
<mgoose> i think i printed the gentoo install manual...... all 102 pages of it
<mgoose> haha
<mgoose> but if that floats your boat, go for it
<lamont> inventor of k-rations dead nov 20 at age 100...
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: I'm young I will "waste" some time with gentoo before =)
<tvon|x31> 102 pages? its pretty short IIRC
<mgoose> heh alllllrighty but remember i warned ya
<tvon|x31> was when I used gentoo
<zenwhen> I tried Gentoo, and found it to be the crashiest Linux I had tried. I tried Fedora, and found it to be the bloatiest Linux I had tried. I used slackware for a very long time and it was perfect, but not easy. Ubuntu is a shiny Debian, and I love it.
<zenwhen> Slackware will teach you how to *use linux*.
<mgoose> I am trying to decide btw Ubuntu/Mepis/Kanotix/Arch
<mgoose> zenwhen: Arch does the same
<gson> lamont hehehe:)
<Tsjoklat> hey zenwhen
<zenwhen> When there is not package for a program you want, and there are no instructions, you will know what to do after having run slack.
<kensai> mgoose, mepis is broken
<zenwhen> Arch has pacman.
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenwhen: Yeah, but keep in mind Im in university and sometimes I need to install a mystical software I cant waste time solving dependiencies and stuff on scratch
<kensai> mgoose, stay away from mepis
<zenwhen> Im not saying its easiest.
<mgoose> I am glad I gave Ubuntu a 3rd try, sorta
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen, you got realplayer?
<zenwhen> Or that its the best,
<mgoose> kensai: too late, heh
<zenwhen> Im just saying it teaches you.
<lamont> mgoose: what happened on try 1 and 2???
<mgoose> its actually worked pretty well in my experience
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, yes.
<mgoose> well I found it quite boring the first and second times
<zenwhen> I got the binary from realplayer.com.
<kensai> mgoose, also live cds installed to hdd makes the worst desktop ;)
<zenwhen> It installed fine.
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen did you use the bin or the rpm?
<zenwhen> bin
<gson> FSK405C how did you get your dcc work?..
<mgoose> it didnt configure my network, and i dont like gnome much
<gson> big prob here:)
<mgoose> but then i dug it up and tried it again, and even though it doesnt seem to use any special options its pretty responsive
<FSK405C> gson: Which client and which platform? For the record - sometimes it just doesn't work eg the problem is on "their" end...
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, did you have issues with the bin?
<mgoose> I still don't like the default package selection much
<lamont> mgoose: the vast majority of the time in a process is spent not using mmx instructions
<mgoose> doesnt even come with xmms, to my knowledge
<zenwhen> I think Ubuntu comes default as a very useable Desktop OS.
<gson> ye but its not on "their" end, so its prob with my comp heh
<FSK405C> if real is the best commercial media player available apple needs to revive qt for java :)
<lamont> so -mcpu=686 helps on some apps, but generally doesn't do much for you in a typical user's world
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen no I am on the d/l page... not sure which/what to d/l.... after it finishes do I follow the install instructions in synaptic?
<mgoose> ah ic
<FSK405C> gson: What client are you using?
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, no. You chmod it +x and then run it with "./filename"
<lamont> mgoose: xmms is in main, dunno if it's in the seed or not.
<_|Imanewbie|_> just a point about gentoo giving root access to sites, well doesnt debian and even ubuntu do the samething?
<lamont> mgoose: not seeded - you have to install it if you want it.
<zenwhen> It will guide you through the rest. You should sudo to install it.
<mgoose> well yea it was easy enough to apt-get it but its sorta wierd that they dont install it by default
<Tsjoklat> Please visit http://scopes.real.com/real/player/unix/unix.html Select 'Linux 2.x (libc6 i386) RPM'. Download it, and ensure permissions are appropriate. It should be called rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm. When prompted, enter the directory you downloaded it to (defaults to /root).
<lamont> although the cd player that is installed seems to do pretty welll.
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen chmod to what? 755?
<FSK405C> makes me so sad to see all this chat about other distros...and no mention of BSD...*cries*
<zenwhen> chmod +x would work
<gson> fack..
<zenwhen> just to make it executable
<_|Imanewbie|_> FSK405C: we are talking about linux, BSD is NOT linux =)
<mgoose> im also disturbed by the fact that my IDE drive doesnt work out of the box.... I havent had a problem with it on ANY other distro
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen... keyword: should? :)
<lamont> mgoose: ???
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: wich distro?
<mgoose> I still have to figure out how to make it work...
<lamont> mgoose: my machine is ide-only
<mgoose> Ubuntu
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, what? :)
<lamont> mgoose: what controller, etc?
<mgoose> controller? it plugs right in my mobo
<lamont> and lspci shows what ide controller?
<mgoose> and its a seagate 160gb
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen you said: chmod +x would work... I was trying to be 'funny'
<lamont> e.g.: 0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE] 
<mgoose>  IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT82 3x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, oh sorry. ;-;
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: wich problem are you facing? the only "problem" I had with ubuntu is that I had to edit my fstab all manually, the first install was unable to find the other partitions
<mgoose> ^ I had the same problem
<lamont> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<mgoose> but thats not difficult, though when /dev/hda1 isnt there I start to get worried
<mgoose> lol
<lamont> that's on the machine that my 9 year old installed yesterday.
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: lol
<FSK405C> newbie: Yah, right, I'm aware of that but they do share a common heritage.
<mgoose> lamont: thanks but how does that help me
<mgoose> lol
<_|Imanewbie|_> FSK405C: what do you mean?
<calamari> when I drag a window around it leaves trails, is that on purpose?  If is it, can I remove the trails?
<Tsjoklat> argh only two hours until the bin is finished ... yah!
<mgoose> its probably a slower machine/graphics card, calamari
* gloin has kicked FSK405C in the shins!
<mike8901> mmmmmmmmmmmmm calamari ghaahaaaaa
<lamont> mgoose: I expect that 'fdisk /dev/hda' should be happy, no?
<GotD0t> how do you make certain apps load at startup
<lamont> wonder if maybe fdisk didn't like the drive contentws
<FSK405C> newbie: There are patents on how things are done as well as the end result...while how things are done between bsd and linux may differ...the end result is very much similar...a unix like operating system that owns any commercial os :)
<calamari> mgoose: nvidia ti4200 hope thats not considered slow now hehe
<mgoose> hmm
<FSK405C> it is slow calamari :(
<FSK405C> <---suffers from same card :(
<mgoose> "Unable to open /dev/hda"
<lamont> any bitchiness from dmesg about it?
<calamari> seems to be only the terminal that does it, so maybe its just the app
<lamont> that is, during bootup, what does it say about ide stuff.
<zenwhen> My 6800 doesn't give me any issues. :)
<mgoose> lamont: maybe its all that porn?
<mgoose> hmm
<mgoose> lol
<calamari> FSK405C: seriously?  lol, that was a top of the line card it seems like only a year ago
<FSK405C> yep gloin == fifi
<FSK405C> calamari: I know man, I know...I have a ti4600 myself...and...gamers laugh at me now :(
* gloin laughs at FSK405C for other reasons
<gson> FSK405C why ? ive got ti4600 and owns?:)
<gson> best in europe
<FSK405C> gloin: Shaddup
<gson> :D
<GotD0t> how do you make certain apps load at startup
<FSK405C> gson: The latest radeon and nvidia cards own the ti4600
<_|Imanewbie|_> FSK405C: last nvidia and radion suport like 10000000000000000000000000000 colours and I'm pretty much sure you dont need half of that
<_|Imanewbie|_> FSK405C: cause you simple cant see it
<FSK405C> newbie: It's got so much more to do with aside from color depth
<lamont> GotD0t: Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Sessions
* gloin puts on asbestos undies
<FSK405C> a lot of it is how fast it can move data across the pipe
<_|Imanewbie|_> FSK405C: and how much data is moved
* FSK405C laughs as gloin failed to notice I soaked his asbestos drawers in amonnium triiodide
* lamont knows some nvidia engineers, will likely buy one of them thar cards next time.  (just found out that's where they work...)
<GotD0t> thanks lamont
<lamont> GotD0t: np
<gloin> lol lamont
<FSK405C> newbie: That too...for me Im on a 22 inch lcd...so even my 4600 chokes a bit...
<gloin> lamont: send me a 6800U if you get a second =] 
<FSK405C> I'd kill for a G5 and that monster nvidia card they've got in there
<lamont> gloin: doesn't motorola make that??
<gloin> hehe
<_|Imanewbie|_> FSK405C: a major problem is thar new games are doing thing like: malloc(*system(totalmemory/2))
<lamont> gloin: mostly I don't care what the graphics is, as long as it has lots of deep pixels.
<lamont> which is really sad for a former graphics engineer
<gson> FSK405C the graphic card doesnt do the player:D...if we talk quake3 works just fine with ti4600 :D
<FSK405C> gson: I'm an urban terror addict
<gloin> gson: doom3 likes big fat expensive vidcards that I can't afford
<gson> hehe nice FSK405C, do you know zooman ?
<gloin> and I like to have 350fps in any game =] 
<_|Imanewbie|_> FSK405C: doom 3 is a piece of $h17
<FSK405C> and it doesn't do so well with 1600*1024 with decent options
<gson> gloin gl hf with that m8:)
<mgoose> lamont: dmesg says "hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive" which is correct
<gson> FSK405C heh true:)
<mgoose> but I also see
<FSK405C> gson: Don't know him...but I've seen the name around
<FSK405C> stupid 22 inch display has ruined my fps
<gloin> <---trying to figure out the doom3 SDK right now
<mgoose> "VP_IDE: chipset revision 6
<mgoose> VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
<mgoose> VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1
<mgoose> VP_IDE: port 0x01f0 already claimed by ide0
<mgoose> VP_IDE: port 0x0170 already claimed by ide1
<mgoose> VP_IDE: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)
<mgoose> "
<FSK405C> and just so people know
<lamont> mgoose: ew
<FSK405C> gloin is a troll :)
<FSK405C> :P
* _|Imanewbie|_ need to sleep
<gloin> someone op me for a second
<mike8901> :P
* Xenguy is ready to /ignore someone...
<mgoose> im guessing "ew" is a bad thing?
<FSK405C> nooooo
<mgoose> heh
<calamari> well, I'm stumped.. anyone know how I can rename the Applications menu?
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: I think the last really funny game Ive played was stunts
<gson> FSK405C then you can help me with my q3 in ubuntu
<mgoose> stunts? cant say ive tried it
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: take a look at the underdogs
<gloin> gson: you might want to talk to me as I actually play q3 in ubuntu - FSK405C is just setting virtual pc up to run ubuntu
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: how old are you?
<FSK405C> gson: I can't...but gloin might be able to...only x86 available to me is virtual pc
<gson> why tha hell cant i use 120hz in ubuntu? r_Displayrefresh 120 in q3, if i change it to r_displayrefresh in q3 and do vid_Restart, my whole x dies and i have to login once again
<FSK405C> so all my trash is emulated
<gson> k
<FSK405C> yeah like what gloin said :)
<gson> heh
<gloin> hrm
<mgoose> 21 now
<gson> gloin do you use 120hz in ubuntu?
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: hum... so you should have played stunts
<gloin> gson: you're probably going way out of the parameters of what your monitor can handle with that refresh rate
<FSK405C> gloin is a leet q3 on linux guy :) played it under every distro it can be played under, Im sure
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: this game is a myth
<gloin> gson: leave it at 60 - that's as fast as your brain can interpret anyhow
<gson> ye think so to, but it worked in windows, might be the driver that makes the monitor to handle 120hz..
<gson> hehe gloin :)
<mgoose> hmm maybe ive played it but dont remember the name
<gloin> gson: seriously
<gloin> set your refresh to default
<gson> well now i use 85hz
<gloin> set com_maxfps to 76
<gson> thats enough
<gloin> cool
<gson> k
<gloin> 85 is fine
<gloin> and 76 is a magic number for fps
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: it a race game you choose a carand build a track with loops, jumps and stuff
<gson> heheheh:D
<FSK405C> magic number, fifi?
<gloin> yeah
<gson> and r_Displayrefresh 85 also then..
<gloin> talk to zane
<gloin> he can 'splain it
<FSK405C> no screw that
<FSK405C> you can explain it :)
<gloin> basically, it has to to do with the mathematics of the q3 engine and something important that I forget
<mgoose> hmmm sounds fun
<FSK405C> you mentioned it...you baited the hook...I bit...now you reel in :)
<gloin> but you actually move faster
<gloin> if you go 76
<FSK405C> wtf
<FSK405C> you bsing us man?
<gloin> 27 or LT1 might know
<gloin> negative, this is truth
<gson> hehe well all i need to know is that have you had the problem when you make a vid_REstart then it just kills x and you have to login again?
<gloin> gson: nope =] 
<FSK405C> Ill get you banned across every underground supporting server if yer jerking my chain
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: but back to gentoo talking, wich is the difference between the kind of access debian or ubuntu provide to their repositories and the one offered by gentoo?
<gson> k ill get it all the time, maybe me cfg thats fucked up in linux :)
<gson> all i need to do is com_maxfps 76, r_Displayrefresh 85 and what else?:)
<GotD0t> anybody know why 3D accelerated games crash X in hoary?
<gloin> GotD0t: what vidcard?
<GotD0t> gloin: 9700pro... dual head
<gloin> eek, ATI
<gson> heh
<gson> thats all i need to do gloin?
<gloin> no clue GotD0t
<gloin> gson: yep =] 
<mgoose> I think Gentoo is more up to date
<mgoose> and has more packages
<gloin> lol mgoose
<gloin> ever heard of "debian?"
<gson> have you played in windows before? or in other distros?
<mgoose> lol
<gloin> gson: yeah, and yeah
<gson> because the feeling is so different
<gson> :)
<mgoose> some guy claimed gentoo has 9x,xxx something packages? thats insane man
<_|Imanewbie|_> gloin: debian is known for "slow" update rate
<mgoose> deb has ~ 16,xxx
<gloin> and so far, ubuntu is the best of the distros for gaming for me, and any distro is better than windows for q3 and other opengl games =] 
<crimsun> 19k maybe for Gentoo
<gson> heh true gloin
<gloin> mgoose: how many of those packages to you expect to use?
<crimsun> 90k is quite a stretch
<_|Imanewbie|_> gloin: if they are there to be used I expect to use them all =)
* gloin doesn't give a rat's arse about the number of packages if they aren't used and if he can do ./configure;make;make install then who cares?
<mgoose> gloin: all of them!!!!! mwahaha
<Rene_S> Actually Gentoo could claim that they can use any package, anytime, anywhere if your willing to compile it yourself
<mgoose> lol jk
<gloin> lol
<gloin> anyhow
<mgoose> but its nice to know that theyre there if i should ever want to
<Rene_S> but then again so can any other linux distro. so arguing is kinda pointless
<gloin> ubuntu is based upon debian, but is updated a helluva lot sooner than debian is - one of the reasons I don't use deb is because it feels ancient to me.  gentoo is a different animal entirely - I tried it, inhaled even, but ultimately put it down in favor of a binary distro
<_|Imanewbie|_> Rene_S: we arent "arguing", we are just "discussing" linux =)
<mgoose> thats why Arch is so cool, gloin
<gloin> ?
<mgoose> it still has the flexibility of gentoo but its binary based
<Rene_S> arguing, debating, chatting, discussing all feel the same these days
<mgoose> 686 optimized
<gloin> heh
<gloin> I had a look at arch
<gloin> happier with Ubuntu
<mgoose> to each his own
<gloin> distros are like cars: you pick the one you like based upon asthetics and purpose
<gloin> =] 
<Tsjoklat> *yawn*
<mike8901> =] 
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: only thing I get mad about linux is that you must configure video and internet by your self, that is a dumb waste of time
<gloin> heh
<lamont> GotD0t: I expect it's because of X bugs...
<gloin> you are a newbie lol
<mgoose> _|Imanewbie|_,  not on all distros
<taer> anyone here using ubuntu as a server? Having growing pains w/ debian stable(yes, know of backports.org). I assume it's very debian like from the console(ie, no X)
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen, if you haven't fallen into a coma by now (because of the exciting convo) it works
<mgoose> I too am a newbie!
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: most of them
<mgoose> what sort of internet connection do you have?
<_|Imanewbie|_> gloin: Ive managed to configure xfree in slackware, debian, and some other distros and it didnt gave me any usefull knowledgement
<Tsjoklat> two hamsters and a bucket of carrots
<Tsjoklat> hello Rene_S :P
<Rene_S> So if Linux is like cars then Fedora Core would be a Lada
<gloin> lol
<gloin> don't rip on Ladas like that Rene_S!
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, rockin. :D
<gloin> maybe a Trabant
* gloin likes his Soviet-made Fiat
<mgoose> _|Imanewbie|_, you have no business installing linux, us geeks would take joy just at knowing pointless facts like how to configure xfree :)
<Tsjoklat> that'sad that an Italian car is made in Russia
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: I prefer to have a X auto-configured and wast my time coding
<mike8901> thanks ubuntu for 500 cds of ubuntu goodness :D
<mgoose> is it really? one more thing to add to my random & useless collection of facts
<zenwhen> mike8901, they sent you 500 cds?
<gloin> mgoose: it's pointless until you're given the task of setting up thin-client servers across diverse hardware, at which time understanding how to properly-configure X11 is VERY useful
<mike8901> i dunno zenwhen
<mike8901> all i know
<mike8901> is 5 white packages
<mike8901> :)
<Rene_S> I like the cd's they were nice enough to provide a live cd too
<mike8901> didnt count em
<Quest-Master> I can't believe they send CDs for free with no shipping.
<zenwhen> You requested them?
<lamont> _|Imanewbie|_: I've configured X on a distro or 2, and was very glad to _NOT_NEED_TO_KNOW_HOW_ for ubuntu
<mike8901> i requested a lot cant remember
<Quest-Master> That's.. too nice.
<zenwhen> What are you going to do with them?
<Quest-Master> I would hate for someone to abuse it. :(
<mike8901> give em to friends
<mgoose> mike damn 500 cds? jesus
* Quest-Master coughs
<mike8901> hand em out like AOL cds
<zenwhen> Oh cool
<mike8901> :D
<Tsjoklat> use 'em as coasters
<mike8901> i work at a teen center
* gloin misses AOL floppies
<zenwhen> I was hoping you werent going to build a throne with them
<mike8901> i'll jsut be like here take a disc
<mgoose> I felt bad asking for 10 and not paying for them
<gloin> at least those were useful =] 
<lamont> mike8901: 50 cd's per small box...
<zenwhen> Because I would be tempted.
<KeyserSoze> anyone know why the enlightenment package isn't installable in hoary?
<_|Imanewbie|_> I think they shouldnt send so many cds
<Quest-Master> I was going to order one, but felt bad for them having to pay for it on their own
<zenwhen> An ubuntu cd throne :O Wiht a lighter and enough time to waste you can make it happen.
<mike8901> its financed by a MILLIONAIRE
<zenwhen> I built an AOL cd throne once.
<Quest-Master> Who?
<zenwhen> That one dude.
<zenwhen> lol
<gson> gloin nope it died:)
<Tsjoklat> hey Rene_S I caved it
<gson> but i think i know what the prob is
<Xenguy> Quest-Master: www.markshuttleworth.com
<gloin> gson: try moving your config out
<gson> but still one problem that you might had
<mgoose> it doesnt really matter who its financed by, its the matter of taking someting without payin for it
<gson> the mouse, did you see the walls lagg?
<mgoose> i wouldnt care if bill gates sent me the damn cds
<Tsjoklat> if Bill Gates sent me any cds I would use them for target shooting
<_|Imanewbie|_> hey, will they ever re-open cd ordering?
<Xenguy> mgoose: you've got the wrong idea -- this actually *is* free software (not just as in price)  :-)
<mike8901> Tsjoklat: bill gates sent me a free copy of vb.net along w/ 2 books
<mike8901> :D
<Tsjoklat> mike8901 yeah Bill is getting desperate to keep customers :P
<zenwhen> I hope I get my 10 cds
<Xenguy> mike8901: the first hit is always 'free' ;-)
<zenwhen> I want a live cd.
<zenwhen> O;
<gson> gloin did you have that problem? with the mouse, when you move the walls are lagging, its all laggy
<gloin> gson: no
<gson> bah
<zenwhen> I hate dialup sometimes.
* Tsjoklat throws a cd to zenwhen... live... see!
<gson> then my q3 is all fucked:D
<mgoose> I also hope I get my 10, havent gotten them yet
<gson> what do you have in com_hunkmegs ?
<mgoose> I understand about the software being free and all but that doesnt include making a cd and shipping doe sit?
<mgoose> eh o wells
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen try dial-up with a house of guys having to d/l porn 24/7
* lamont has managed to unload quite a few
<gson> ive got 119, might be to high
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat... always taunting me D:
<mike8901> wow #coolchannel is really cool
<zenwhen> Whoa
<mike8901> :)
<zenwhen> You share dialup?
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen just trying to be helpful *cough*
<lamont> _|Imanewbie|_: from the topic: CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs
<zenwhen> he totally flooded
<gloin> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/11/26/dwp_network_outage/
<gloin> hehe
<zenwhen> haha
<gloin> oopsies
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen I share dial-up with boys that are having testerone issues
<Xenguy> mgoose: like someone else said, the fellow paying for this has multi-millions -- he's not in this project for the money
<zenwhen> mike8901, perhaps spamming that swastika in #coolchannel is a bad idea?
<zenwhen> You seem to be flooding out when you try.
<_|Imanewbie|_> mgoose: maybe you already answered me, but I could find it on the log... Wich is the difference between the kind of acces ubuntu and debian give to the sites and the one given by gentoo?
<mgoose> Xenguy: true
<_|Imanewbie|_> lamont: thx!
<mike8901> zenwhen: pardon?
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, poor girl. :(
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen what is that channel you are on?
<mgoose> hmm _|Imanewbie|_I did sort of answer, but you might want more expert advice
<Xenguy> mgoose: check out his homepage, he seems pretty interesting :-)
<zenwhen> #coolchannel is the cool channel where mike8901 spams swatikas
<mgoose> I think gloin would be more knowledgable
<zenwhen> apparently
<mgoose> Xenguy, will do
<Xenguy> zenwhen: ugh
<gloin> huh?
<gloin> me knowledgable?
<zenwhen> Xenguy, he first was so kind to spam the channel name in here.
<gloin> uhh...
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen can I join?
<zenwhen> Im there alone now but sure.
<lamont> _|Imanewbie|_:  "kind of acces ubuntu and debian give to the sites"?? (which sites?)
<Rene_S> I go away for a min and people are discussing Swastika's ?
<zenwhen> ;)
<_|Imanewbie|_> lamont: repositories
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen lol you are? being stoked by mike8901 and his swastikas?
<lamont> _|Imanewbie|_: so you mean ways of accessing the repositories, or what?
<zenwhen> yes D:
<zenwhen> He wants to hitler me.
* Xenguy notes that originally the swastika was a sacred symbol, before the Nazi party dudes got their grubby hands on it...
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S you have no idea.. we went from millionairs to Bill Gates to cool to swastikas
<lamont> GotD0t: I'm not an X expert...
<zenwhen> The Ubuntu forums slowed down a lot when the server started crashing all the time.
* Tsjoklat notes that is was the personal symbol of Tsarina Alexandria of Russia
<Tsjoklat> if we are going to do history
<zenwhen> Has anyone seen "The Day After Tomorrow"
<zenwhen> That movie is freaking scary.
<Tsjoklat> I just did zenwhen.. awesome
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen thin story but skip the people... :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> lamont: I mean why mgoose said that debian and ubuntu were safer than gentoo in the downloand and installing software point
<Tsjoklat> I liked the part where the flag froze
<bigbubba> can someone recommend a good desktop enviroment please? fluxbox seems to lightweight, gnome seems like a resource hog
<zenwhen> I didnt. Poor flag. :(
<_|Imanewbie|_> bigbubba: Gnome?
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen the flag will survive lol.. it just defrosts
<_|Imanewbie|_> bigbubba: kde?
<mgoose> wait a minute, i dont remember saying that, lol
<Xenguy> Tsjoklat: the swastika symbol has definitely gotten around (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika)
<Tsjoklat> Xenguy.. used and abused :)
<Xenguy> Tsjoklat: nod
<mgoose> the swastika actually came from an indian religious thing
<Tsjoklat> Hindi
<bigbubba> is kde better? i just notice that after about 3 hours of using gnome my computer goes to the dogs
<egon_spengler> bigbubba try fvwm2, windowmaker, afterstep, or icewm
<bigbubba> everything is slow
<zenwhen> KDE is most certainly not "better" in any sense of the word.
<mgoose> Tsjoklat, hindi is just a language
<bigbubba> ok out of those which one do you recommend for a newbie?
<mgoose> KDE
<zenwhen> Some people may find is subjectively "pretier" but some people also liked the movie "Fast and the Furious".
<zenwhen> it*
<egon_spengler> bigbubba, Icewm then
<bigbubba> ok
<bigbubba> thanks will check it out
<Tsjoklat> Hindu... Buddhism.. you get the idea
<bigbubba> is there a deb distro on it?
<Xenguy> bigbubba: icewm (or windowmaker if you like quirky but effective desktops :-)
<_|Imanewbie|_> bigbubba: I dont like KDE personally but I use Kdeveloper3 here so dunno
<_|Imanewbie|_> bigbubba: a debian package you mean?
<bigbubba> basically i want something simple with a little bit of eye candy
<zenwhen> XFCE
<bigbubba> package distro whtaever you get the idea :)
<novaburst> let me just say that even though I liked the movie "Fast and the Furious", I like and use Gnome ;)
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen you use the mouse?
<Xenguy> bigbubba: right, XFCE is another good one
<bigbubba> i'm using that
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, it uses me.
<mgoose> Tsjoklat, well actually I wouldnt, since hindi by itself doesnt imply or equate with any particular religion or any religious theme at all
<bigbubba> but i don't like how the panel is
<mgoose> but thats just me
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen you like it?
<Quest-Master> Hindu does though. ;)
<bigbubba> and how its a pain to get the sound slider to work
<Tsjoklat> mgoose... need more salt? or more slugs?
<mgoose> one more thing: buddhists would probably not speak hindi
<zenwhen> Mouse, yes. I'm fond of it.
<bigbubba> let me try icewm and thanks
<Tsjoklat> mgoose no I don't speak Hindi
<s0cks> Hey. Who here owns PDAs?
<rexiboy> helo bros an sis
<zenwhen> I have two monitors and run two x servers, and things would get hairy without it.
<mgoose> um ok, are you buddhist
<mgoose> lol
<Tsjoklat> shinto-buddhist mgoose
<mgoose> ah ok
<zenwhen> Oh, really?
<calamari> well, now I have a main menu, but I'm not sure how to get the stuff from the Computer menu and put it in a Setup foldere that I created
<mgoose> dammit how do i strech that panel in XFce out and add the taskbar to it
<zenwhen> I dont know, I dont like XFCE, but its sorta pretty and really light.
<zenwhen> I love Gnome. :))
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen but you are using it? even though you don't like it?
<Quest-Master> Gnome is <3
<gloin> negative
<gloin> KDE > *
<zenwhen> I use Gnome.
<zenwhen> what
<Quest-Master> I used KDE for many months.
<zenwhen> BLASPHEMY
<Quest-Master> And trust me.
<Quest-Master> Gnome IS better.
<gloin> nope
<Quest-Master> :)
<gloin> I manage LTSP servers
<zenwhen> Subjectively, yes.
<Quest-Master> KDE is good for people migrating from Windows.
<gloin> KDE has something there that Gnome does not
<zenwhen> gloin, what you manage does not make your DE choice more important.
<mgoose> I like KDE much better, easier to get around and makes more sense imo
<zenwhen> lol
<Tsjoklat> KDE looks fab but works donkey balls
<Quest-Master> After a while, they should get accustomed to Gnome
<Quest-Master> Well.
<gloin> actually zenwhen for what I do, I need the functionality in KDE
<Quest-Master> I agree with mgoose
<gloin> ever hear of the Kiosk API?
<gloin> it's amazingly useful
<zenwhen> KDE makes more sense if you can ween yourself off of Windows habits.
<gloin> and gnome does not have it
<Quest-Master> Does Ubuntuu even work with KDE?
* gloin also likes the greater degree of customizability with KDE
<gloin> Quest-Master: I'm using KDE on ubuntu right now =] 
<LeeColleton> How do I cause non-interactive ssh to display the output of a program on the remote machine?
<mgoose> Quest-Master we're all entitled to our wrong opinions :)
<mgoose> lol
<Quest-Master> Gnome runs so much faster and smoother though than KDE
<zenwhen> This is a bad convo.
<gloin> it also looks and acts like Windows 95
<gloin> Hmm
<Tsjoklat> flame wars
<Quest-Master> .. lol
<rushibhai> i'm happy as long as i can open a terminal with screen :-) who cares about kde/gnome
<zenwhen> Really it is.
<gloin> open a new window for each folder that gets clicked on
<gloin> great idea!
* linux_galore finds KDE runs fast finds the gnome is faster than kde thing BS
<zenwhen> I shouldnt be in it.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Quest-Master: It WAS true once now I have my doubts
<calamari> coming from windows 98, I have to say I like Gnome a lot better than I ever liked KDE
* Tsjoklat removes zenwhen
<zenwhen> Because Ill be immature and Tsjoklat will hit me.
<lamont> rushibhai: I used fvwm until jdub made me switch to gnome.
<zenwhen> D:
<lamont> who needs session managers, anyway?
<Quest-Master> Well.
<Quest-Master> I'm on a 2.2Ghz Celeron.
<linux_galore> to be honest gnome and kde speeds sem pretty much the same to me
<linux_galore> seem*
<_|Imanewbie|_> linux_galore: amem
<rushibhai> lamont: i use gnome because its pre-installed.
* Tsjoklat always hits
<egon_spengler> Let's here it for NetBSD and console
<calamari> but, right now I have extra menus that I can't seem to get rid of hehe
<Quest-Master> I don't know about you guys, but I can tell you honestly that Gnome runs faster than KDE.
<Quest-Master> Oh.
<Quest-Master> By the way.
<zenwhen> Abuse!
<mgoose> well thats not such a great argument rushibhai
<lamont> rushibhai: I switched so that I could better help our users... :-)
<Quest-Master> I have a 5 year old computer in the basement that runs Gnome pretty well, and barely runs KDE.
<Tsjoklat> I like to abuse men zenwhen you know that
<gloin> I use KDE because I like it better and think the Gnome UI guidelines are probably the stupidest set of hare-brained "concepts" I've ever seen.
<mgoose> Quest-Master, maybe only with Ubuntu, they probably patch it up
<gloin> seriously
<lamont> although I've been known to just sit there and hit alt-f4 for a while after logging in on my laptop, just to get to a sane state.. But that's a special situation
<rushibhai> lamont, you part of the staff? i'm new to this chat and ubuntu (am formerly debian)
<linux_galore> Quest-Master: lol you do know KDE has a pre loader for its base libs and the file amanger so things open under 1 second for me
<_|Imanewbie|_> well guys that was a nice chat but I gtg night everybody!
<Tsjoklat> part of the staff... LOL
<lamont> rushibhai: I'm canonical staff, yes
<gloin> someone explain to me why the "Open each folder in a new window" concept was anything short of utter idiocy
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, thats why you're my #1 #ubuntu girl. (it helps that you are the only one)
<Tsjoklat> lamont juse sent us two emails today
<mgoose> cya newbie
<Quest-Master> gloin: I must agree with you there
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen and hypia being number two?
<lamont> Tsjoklat: I did
<Quest-Master> I want to find a way to disable that
<gloin> that was fucking stupid
<lamont> ?
<rexiboy> any1 knows about a good keylogger for ubuntu64?
<Quest-Master> It sucks.
<gloin> sorry bout the language
<gloin> Quest-Master: you can easily disable it
<zenwhen> Oh?
<rushibhai> lamont. its cool to have staff people hanging out on irc. cool! like your distro so far..
<mgoose> lol gloin, yea man what the hell is that
<Quest-Master> You're right about that.
<zenwhen> I had no clue.
<Quest-Master> How?
<gloin> err
<gloin> there's a way
<mgoose> i was like how can somebody actually use this pos
<gloin> it's kind of non-intuitive to get to
<lamont> rushibhai: there tend to be several developers in the channel at any given time..
<zenwhen> Yes
<Quest-Master> Btw, how do you actually install KDE on Ubuntu?
<gloin> somewhere there's a setting that basically says use nautilus in browser mode
<zenwhen> Kamion is a dev too
<mgoose> apt-get install kde, though im sure something is bound to be broken
<gloin> Quest-Master: enable universe and multiverse in your repositories and search for KDE
<gloin> it's easy
<gloin> mgoose: negative
<mgoose> im doing it right now, so ill let you know
<gloin> it works well
<mgoose> oh ok
<Quest-Master> Only KDE is needed?
<mgoose> good to know :)
* gloin is using KDE on Hoary and it's stable
<lamont> gloin: kde is all in universe
<mgoose> apt = great
<gloin> Quest-Master: look at what comes up when you search for KDE and pick what you want =] 
<mgoose> will install all deps, quest
<zenwhen> gloin, Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> File Management -> Behaviour -> Always open in browser windows.
<rexiboy> lamont, any keylogger for U64?
<Quest-Master> Ack, needs 416MB
<gloin> thanks zenwhen
<lamont> rexiboy: dunno
<gloin> yean Quest-Master you don't want to do it over dialup
<Quest-Master> I'll do it anyhow.
<Quest-Master> 3mbps cable = :)
<Tsjoklat> I am happy flappy back on warty
<zenwhen> I am also on warty.
<rushibhai> lamnnt: nice.. that's super! keep up the good work. and please try to move to firefox 1 sometime before the next release, so that one doesn't have to install *anything* from outside the apt sources ;)
<Tsjoklat> hoary + UTF is not for me
<zenwhen> AND DOWNLOADED IT OVER DIALUP, so my "<3 ubuntu" is bigger than yours. >:o
<lamont> rushibhai: we dropped back because ffox 1 wasn't ready.  I think it's there in hoary already
<gloin> firefox 1 is in hoary
<lamont> web/mozilla-firefox_1.0-2ubuntu3: Installed [optional:out-of-date] 
<gloin> and I disagree with the statement that it isn't ready
<gloin> it's fine
<gloin> unless there is a "not ready" that isn't obvious to me
<rushibhai> lamont: i know the story, its just my 2 cents..
<Quest-Master> How much more bandwidth do you think I'd get if I was to mirror the CD ISOs for Ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> I d/l it over dial-up too! with the three porn downloaders remember!
* Quest-Master wants to somehow contribute and can do so this way
<zenwhen> My Ubuntu install is tainted with bits an pieces of debian unstable though. Ill go back to pure ubuntu when Hoary is done.
<lamont> gloin: known to randomly crash when visiting certain web sites.
<gloin> lamont: so is IE
<lamont> gloin: yeah, but 0.93 didn't crash
<linux_galore> digs around the internet and finds crossover-standard_4[1] .0-1_i386.deb
<Tsjoklat> I went to epiphany, I hope to get rid of Mozilla all together
<Quest-Master> Do any of you guys use BitTorrent? Azureus, namely?
<gloin> Quest-Master: yes
<gloin> why
<rushibhai> zenwhen: i moved from unstable to ubuntu because this one is about as recent as it gets without dist-upgrading daily :)
<gloin> oh speaking of which
<Quest-Master> I'm trying to install the Java JRE
<Quest-Master> So I can run Azureus
<Quest-Master> It isn't working though
<gloin> Quest-Master: did you download the current one?
<gloin> is important
<Quest-Master> Yup.
<calamari> lamont: is there a way to move the setup stuff out of the Computer menu into the Applications menu?
<gloin> there's a bad security vuln
<gloin> anyhow
<gloin> sudo ./jr3blahblah
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<gloin> it will make a directory in cwd
<deFrysk> Quest-Master, azureus runs fine here
<gloin> sudo mv j2reblah /usr
<Quest-Master> It's supposed to install it under /usr/java right?
<lamont> calamari: nfc, but I believe the answer is "you don't want to do that, it hurts".  Or something like that. :-)
<Quest-Master> Ah.
<gloin> then sudo ln -s /usr/j2reblah/bin/* /usr/bin
<Quest-Master> :)
<Quest-Master> I see.
<calamari> lamont:  will it break things?
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html
<lamont> calamari: dunno
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks :)
<zenwhen_> My dialup ISP boots me once every twelve hours.
<Quest-Master> Ah, thanks Treenaks.
<FSK405C> I must admit ubuntu is fairly impressive :)
<zenwhen_> it just happened.
<lamont> editing gnome menus is specifically not something that gnome wants you to do
<calamari> lamont: I'd love to see an option to have all the setup stuff in a "Control Panel", accessible from either main menu or applications
<calamari> lamont: oic
<gloin> lamont: that's one of the many many lame things about gnome
<zenwhen> gnome-control-center
<linux_galore> I like the dual CD package for Ubuntu (nearly typed gentoo lol) you can take the live CD to your local PC seller and see if it works before you buy
<gloin> and the gnome-control-center reminds me oh-so-much of the Windows Registry
<calamari> gloin: yeah it has that feel, doesn't it
<gloin> it's horrid
<zenwhen> more like control panel
<gloin> I think gnome needs a real leadership overhaul
<lamont> gloin: the target is the end user, not the technocrat.  Although it's nice to have happy technocrats too
<zenwhen> I dont like kcontrol
<zenwhen> I think gnome needs to keep ging the direction its headed.
<zenwhen> going*
<linux_galore> calamari: lol port mandrake control panel to Ubuntu its all gtk based
<gloin> lamont: can you explain the "open-each-folder-in-new-window" so-called feature in the current Gnome?  I haven't seen a cogent argument for why they pulled that number.
<gloin> it really feels archaic
<zenwhen> I knwo a lot of people who prefer it.
<FSK405C> gloin: Some people like that
<Quest-Master> I think Gnome needs a better feeling of where the user knows what they are doing and don't feel lonely.
<Rene_S> I could lead Gnome, however I tend to be lazy so It would end up looking like KDE
<zenwhen> Its very clasic mac like.
<calamari> linux_galore: I like the things on the COmputer menu.. I just wish there didn't have to be a computer menu.. I like my screen real estate :)
<FSK405C> there is a similar feature in os x Ive never heard you cry about it :P
<lamont> gloin: you're assuming that I actually use nautilus
<gloin> heh
<rushibhai> gloin: you can middle-double-click to open in the same window.
<linux_galore> isnt there something about moving Yast to Ubuntu now its GPL
<gloin> zenwhen: yeah, it's very windows 3.1 like
<Quest-Master> :o
<zenwhen> gloin, whos to say that old is wrong
<deFrysk> yast ? omg :s
<Quest-Master> YaST is cool.
<gloin> zenwhen: old is wrong when it clutters up your desktop with a plethora of windows
<Quest-Master> But apt-get is better ;)
<linux_galore> Ubuntu is nice but it really needs a nice central control center
<Tsjoklat> yast: gives me YEAST
<zenwhen> its wrong when you dont like it
<Tsjoklat> brb
<zenwhen> many people do
<zenwhen> yeast O:
<gloin> zenwhen: do you like it?
<Quest-Master> Also.
<zenwhen> Personally, no.
<zenwhen> But I changed it.
<jdub> lamont: harsh
<Quest-Master> I think the Ubuntu developers should make an installer like the one Suse has.
<zenwhen> I dont want Gnome to bend around me.
<Quest-Master> All nice looking and user-friendly.
<gloin> see?
<deFrysk> suse ? omg :s
<Quest-Master> Not command-line looking.
<gloin> lol
<calamari> lamont: btw, Ubuntu is the best linux distro I've ever used.  You guys are doing an awesome job.. keep it up :)
<zenwhen> I like the sarge installer.
<lamont> calamari: thanks
<gloin> agreed, calamari
<Quest-Master> Well, I think that'd be better for new users
<mgoose> I like the command like look, personally
<gloin> there's a reason I'm here, griping about Gnome =] 
<Quest-Master> I liked the installer a lot though
<gloin> the installer is easy enough to deal with
<linux_galore> suse lol  I prefere the Mandrake installer personally...nice pretty doesnt ask much
<zenwhen> The ubuntu expert setup is perfect.
<deFrysk> mandrake ? geez
<gloin> and doesn't require a 300-meg ramdisk to be setup first
<Quest-Master> lamont: You develop for Ubuntu it seems?
<zenwhen> I couldnt ask for anything more and certainly dont need a mouse to set up an OS.
<lamont> Quest-Master: I build stuff and fix bugs
<Quest-Master> Awesome. :)
<lamont> "loose canon about town" :-)
<mgoose> agh dammit unstable doesnt have kde 3.3.1
<gloin> lol
<mgoose> it installed the inferior 3.2.3
<mgoose> lol
<deFrysk> kde sucks
<zenwhen> you said it
<gloin> deFrysk: eat my shorts
<Quest-Master> Let's not go back to that. :P
<zenwhen> XD
<deFrysk> gloin, they suck too
<gloin> gnome is for people who thought windows 3.1 was the Best OS Ever
<linux_galore> yeah kde 3.2.x is horrible for me I just download kde 3.3.1 and compiled it
<zenwhen> gloin, now see
<zenwhen> that was a personal attack
<zenwhen> bad boy
<gloin> oops
<gloin> fair 'nough
<mgoose> damn galore, how long did that take ya/
<gloin> deFrysk: sorry I told you to eat my shorts
<gloin> better/
<gloin> ?
<mgoose> i was just plannin on adding some apt sources and doing it again
<mgoose> lol
<zenwhen> oh yeah
<linux_galore> mgoose: not long I have my own cluster
<mgoose> oh cool
<gloin> lamont: who does the kde packages for ubuntu?
<Rene_S> After 5 weeks of putzing around I think I am starting to enjoy gnome
<linux_galore> mgoose: just read the logs total build time is 57 min
<lamont> gloin: the community
<deFrysk> the new nautilus in hoary can be simply set to browser in settings of nautilus itself now btw
<mgoose> my one friend does cool stuff with all the boxes he has lying around, he liks splits up the compile among the different machines and sends it back or something
<mgoose> si that the same thing you do?
<lamont> gloin: having said that, I was the one that battered kde into building as well as it did for warty.
<gloin> deFrysk: that should be default
<zenwhen> KDE isnt an Ubuntu Dev thing.
<deFrysk> gloin, thats an opinion, not a fact
<zenwhen> gloin, thats opnion
<zenwhen> oop
<zenwhen> s
<gloin> yeah yeah
<Quest-Master> The reason I stumbled upon Ubuntu because I was looking for a Gnome friendly distro.
<Quest-Master> :D
<gloin> it's an opinion that Many Share
<lamont> zenwhen: it falls within ubuntu-developers, but it's not funded by canonical.
<zenwhen> oh cool
<linux_galore> mgoose: yeah I usually dont have the cluster running but now and again I decide one machine is not enough so I power the cluster up
<mgoose> lamont is kde 3.3.1 even in the ubuntu repo anywhere?
<deFrysk> nautilus starting up as browser needs more time/resourses
<gloin> Anyone I've ever talked to who uses Gnome for the first time says "WTF is this crap with all the windows opening?"
<zenwhen> I really want to see KDE stay far away from my precious Ubuntu.
<zenwhen> :D
<[SPD] RalphNader> hello all
<gloin> zenwhen: no chance
* linux_galore should have built .deb packages for Ubuntu
<deFrysk> so spatial is still faste
<lamont> Quest-Master: universe/kde/kdelibs_4:3.3.1-1: Installed [optional:out-of-date] 
<FSK405C> I'll second gloin's statement on the multiple window junk
<lamont> sigh. mgoose ^^
<[SPD] RalphNader> I have a question if someone is willing
<Quest-Master> lamont: ?
<zenwhen> gloin, the poll on the forums showed that most people there supported my line of thinking.
<FSK405C> heya ralph :)
<lamont> Quest-Master: fat fingers
<[SPD] RalphNader> I had warty 4.10, and all went well with the basic install
<mgoose> whoops, did you just answer that? sry
<gloin> deFrysk: it's a mess, though, and reminds people of operating systems that they knew to be unstable, and generally horrid
<LeeColleton> omg it's Ralph Nader!
<[SPD] RalphNader> but I get no consoles when pressing ctrl-alt-f1-f6
<[SPD] RalphNader> is this a known issue?
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol lee
<gloin> ralph has a serious question
<zenwhen> Hopefully Ubuntu can stay a nice focused gnome-based distro.
<deFrysk> gloin, works fine for me
<lamont> Quest-Master: was going to say that yes, ubuntu is rather gnome-friendly (er, gnome-agressive?? supportive??)
<mgoose> ppl type too fast for me to stay up with at 1:00am
<linux_galore> yeah Ubuntu is going fine here some minor hacks here and there and download a few odds and ends from universe and Im happy
<lamont> then I got distracted..
<[SPD] RalphNader> yes but I'm fine with joking around
<[SPD] RalphNader> has anyone heard of this problem before?
<lamont> [SPD] RalphNader: should just work
<Quest-Master> lamont: Ubuntu is the finest distro I've used yet. :)
<gloin> ralph, did you check to be sure that you don't have a special keyboard feature like "F-Key Lock" enabled?  My keyboard has one of those and it gets me occasionally.
<zenwhen> Yeah
<[SPD] RalphNader> that's what my buddy told me
<[SPD] RalphNader> he suggested I upgrade to hoary, which I did
<[SPD] RalphNader> still same problem
<lamont> [SPD] RalphNader: and ctl-alt-f7 should get you back to X
<zenwhen> Ive never seen that on any distro.
<[SPD] RalphNader> I have a pretty generic keyboard gloin
<[SPD] RalphNader> and it always worked fine under SuSE
<LeeColleton> [SPD] RalphNader: /etc/inittab controls which terminals are active
<linux_galore> is there a SMP kernel option for Ubuntu on the servers ....
<gloin> hmm
<[SPD] RalphNader> rescued me many times
<zenwhen> linux_galore,
* gloin has kicked [SPD] RalphNader in the shins!
<FSK405C> I liked Mac OS 9 but the multiple window thing is an atrocious throwback in terms of UI. Leaves more work to the user. Sometimes you want multiple windows so open a new window and find your way there ... there are so many ways to address the problem but leaving the management of "junk" windows to the user is just lame IMO.
<lamont> unless you hacked over /etc/inittab, they should be there....
<[SPD] RalphNader> omg
<zenwhen> linix-686-smp
<[SPD] RalphNader> it's C
<[SPD] RalphNader> sup dude!
<jdub> linux_galore: apt-cache search linux smp
<zenwhen> linux-686-smp
<mgoose> Nader: I think its something with the kernel
<lamont> linux_galore: see the linux-image pacakges
<linux_galore> zenwhen: thanks yeah one machine left to swap to ubuntu and its a smp rigg
<lamont> apt-cache search linux-image
<[SPD] RalphNader> I didn't touch inittab
<mgoose> i recompiled a kernel recently that i messed something up on and slashed away too many modules
<[SPD] RalphNader> just did the basic install
<mgoose> and then i had the same sort of problem
<lamont> [SPD] RalphNader: didn't expect you had...
<gloin> I wonder if your keyboard is dying
<[SPD] RalphNader> haven't even touched the kernel
<[SPD] RalphNader> Hostname: jasen - OS: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386/i686 - CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 (1794.761 MHz) - Processes: 84
<[SPD] RalphNader> Hostname: jasen - OS: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386/i686 - CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 (1794.761 MHz) - Processes: 83
<linux_galore> thanks jdub
<[SPD] RalphNader> ooh
<lamont> [SPD] RalphNader: dunno why it would do that
<gloin> like a bad ctrl-key
<[SPD] RalphNader> sorry for spam
<[SPD] RalphNader> SORRY!
<zenwhen> My custom 2.6.9 build + Ubuntu has been a dream.
<FSK405C> Ralph: How much beer did you spill on your keyboard last night?
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol C
<[SPD] RalphNader> shaddup
<linux_galore> might swap my admin machine to Ubuntu tomorrow the live CD worked fine on it
<[SPD] RalphNader> that's the kernel I have
<gloin> seriously though
<lamont> jdub: your search string is better. pout.
<gloin> try swapping keyboards with another computer
<gloin> I know you have one there
<gloin> see if the problem continues
<[SPD] RalphNader> yeah I do but it's not the f-keys
<[SPD] RalphNader> because I can move back with f7 just fine
<linux_galore> jdub: you still sick
<[SPD] RalphNader> and hitting ctrl-alt-f1 actually DOES something
<gloin> ahh
<jdub> linux_galore: a bit
<[SPD] RalphNader> but not waht is desired
<Rene_S> Odd synaptic keeps closing with no error message when I choose apply
<gloin> it takes you to a blank screen, right?
<[SPD] RalphNader> it gives me a black screen
<[SPD] RalphNader> yup
<zenwhen> Whats really odd is that that console switching has barely anything to do with work done by the ubuntu Devs. It should just work.
<[SPD] RalphNader> and if I hit enter a bunch, I can see the init procedure
<[SPD] RalphNader> but it loops
<linux_galore> jdub: yeah Ive been crap for 4 weeks....noticed you didnt turn up to slug
<[SPD] RalphNader> and no prompt
* gloin junks another C1AL15 email...
<[SPD] RalphNader> what is that gloin?
<FSK405C> hey man Im serious...Ive had only top or bottom rows on my kb choke due to spilled beer :P j/k Ima shut up now
<mgoose> I know its not recommended but should adding an apt repo for kde 3.3 be ok?
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol C
<[SPD] RalphNader> the keys work fine :)
<lamont> mgoose: just add universe
<[SPD] RalphNader> they just make the system do... less than smart things
<linux_galore> FSK405C: just unskrew it and clean it out..I do it all the time
<[SPD] RalphNader> when I should get consoles
<linux_galore> unscrew*
<FSK405C> linux_galore: Try unscrewing an apple pro keyboard. It doesn't happen.
<[SPD] RalphNader> gloin, have you heard if this before then?
<gloin> negative ralph
<FSK405C> I've spent hours trying to get inside these blasted things :D
<[SPD] RalphNader> omg
* linux_galore wife spilt soup all over his brand new Microsoft Naturally Multi Media Pro keyboard....took me two hours to clean it out
<mgoose> lamont: same results, keeps saying kde is installed and latest, etc
<lamont> mgoose: and if that doesn't work, scream at me with package names and I'll add them to my "fix these if you're ever bored" list
<lamont> mgoose: warty or hoary?
<FSK405C> well Im glad I don't have gloin's kb...thats got worse the beer or soda or soup gumming up the works... :P
<gloin> ralph, you might wanna try asking in #linux
<mgoose> warty, should i apt-get dist-upgrade?
<linux_galore> FSK405C: dont they have star screws....you can get a screwdriver for that from most electronics shops
<lamont> should is a relative term...
<calamari> brb, hopefully
<lamont> mgoose: hoary is still rather fluid... if you're willing to tolerate occasional b0rkage, then running hoary would help the developers out at least a little bit.  Then again, it can be painful to be dragged into the bleeding edge.
<FSK405C> linux_galore: The board for controlling the keyboard is positioned in such a way that it is physically impossible to separate the top and bottom of the kb without engaging in soldering. I don't like burning myself.
<mgoose> bleeding edge gooooog
<mgoose> *d
<mgoose> lol
<Tsjoklat> hey zenwhen...  you are on warty.. does synaptic ever craps out on you?
<lamont> speaking of which, I think monday will be desktop-to-hoary day for me.  good dogfood.
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, never. Yours does?
<linux_galore> FSK405C: lol Im a solder jockey.... doesnt bother me...I pull laptops apart all the time to recover parts
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen no.. but I know somebody that is having issues
<zenwhen> Whats going on with them?
* mgoose is doing an upgrade and then a dist-upgrade
<Tsjoklat> well he says his synaptic craps out on him
<mgoose> hope it works
<zenwhen> Odd
<FSK405C> linux_galore: I do software myself. Can't stand f'ing directly with the iron very well.
<Rene_S> I dunno, whenever i choose some apps in Synaptic and I press mark it closes
<Tsjoklat> selecting apps and mark and poof
<zenwhen> Has he tried upgrading it?
<lamont> mgoose: but kde 3.3.1 won't be showing up in warty, ever.
<lamont> it'll be in hoary.
<mgoose> heh
<lamont> probably
<mgoose> alrighty
<linux_galore> is happy has his new shiny iBook running Linux.....man anyone tells me OSX is nice I will kill them
<lamont> :-)
<zenwhen> osx is nice
<Tsjoklat> isn't Ibook OSX?
<linux_galore> yep
<mgoose> OSX looks good for a few minutes but bleh
<linux_galore> everything is in weird places
<lamont> Tsjoklat: /is/was/?
<mgoose> it gets very boring very fast
<Tsjoklat> lamont: ?
<zenwhen> I am buying an Ibook to run Ubuntu on soon.
<gloin> OS X is the hood not welded but the dashboard is
<lamont> I don't think his iBook is running OSX anymore... :)
<linux_galore> also I didnt like how users could easily trash things in the system directories
<mgoose> wow just for ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> I don't know anything but OSX.. unexplored terrain
<gloin> OS X does a lot
<Tsjoklat> Lamont oh :P
* gloin uses it daily
<gloin> it's actually an excellent desktop unix
<zenwhen> mgoose, yes. It will have OSX on it for an hour after I buy it.
<gloin> much much better for desktop end-users than any linux that I've seen
<moyogo> what package do i need to install to get gstreamer-libs-0.8.pc to please pkg-config? libgstreamer0.8-dev doesn't provide it
<gloin> but
* lamont bought a G3 from a local scrap house to have a ppc/ubuntu machine in the house.
* gloin still likes linux =] 
<mgoose> lol zenwhen
<linux_galore> zenwhen: lol I lasted 9 days before i couldnt stand it anymore lol
<Tsjoklat> then why buy OSX.....?
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: I want PPC laptop
<zenwhen> I don't like any pice of software that apple has put out, but I like the screns on apple's laptops.
<zenwhen> Plus they just look so much nicer at Starbucks. :D
<mgoose> lal those rounded corners and stuff was revolting
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: also it was on sale
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore that's good enough for me
<mgoose> I thought Mac ppl loved osx tho
<Xenguy> (if it ain't free as in freedom, it's craaaaaappppppp  ;-)
<zenwhen> Im not a mac person.
<linux_galore> mgoose: Im not a Mac person to be honest Im more a  hai I never tried putting Linux on that yet lets try it...person
<mgoose> ah very nice
<zenwhen> I dont even like apple. I just like the way the Ibook looks. It also happens to be a decent computer.
<Rene_S> Woot upgrading synaptic worked
<gloin> heh
<linux_galore> I like the ibook keyboard and the general build is nice even on the cheap models
<Rene_S> odd that it did that
<Tsjoklat> yah!
<gloin> I dropped my 12" powerbook out of the knapsack onto pavement
<gloin> it works fine
<s0cks> Rene_S : Do you own a pda
<s0cks> ?
<gloin> needs a body-and-fender tech
<gloin> but damn
<gloin> imagine doing that to a Dell
<gloin> *CRUNCH*
<zenwhen> I'll always have an Intel CPU / Intel Chipset x86 machine for my desktop needs.
<linux_galore> also the ibook runs for ages on battery compared to my last Del machine
<gloin> and also
<Rene_S> No i do not own a PDA, I dont want to be tied down to my job with one of those
<s0cks> lol
<mgoose> while I do appreciate innovation, it sometimes seems apple just changes stuff to be different sometimes
<gloin> wireless integration on the powerbook is much much better than any x86 laptop I've ever seen
<s0cks> I play games on mine :P
<mgoose> its annoying
* jdub has a dell x300 -> very sweet.
<Xenguy> Rene_S: exactly (and what a horrible *little* interface too)
<mgoose> like why the fuck dont computers come with disk drives that just blows my mind
<gloin> joining a new wireless node on OS X is ONE CLICK
<mgoose> sry for the language but
<mgoose> yea
<linux_galore> dont get a blackberry it will take over your life.....they nick name blackerries  CrackBerries  lol
<jdub> gloin: fairly likely you'll see that in hoary.
<gloin> try that in *nix or winxp
<rushibhai> gloin, go IBM thinkpad!!
<gloin> jdub: yeah?
<rushibhai> loving it.
<gloin> rushibhai: heh, for a comparibly-featured thinkpad to the 12" powerbook, you'd pay twice as much =] 
<Rene_S> I was going to work for RIM, they were giving away Blackberry's to successful applicants, never went to the interview
<gloin> not saying they aren't nice
<zenwhen> the gnome project is serious about wireless integration right now
<gloin> they are
<gloin> but dollars count
<rushibhai> gloin, i got my R40 with 1400x1050 screen for 1250. whatcha talking about? :)
<gloin> What I really want is one of those mil-spec ruggedized models... I'm hell on wheels on hardware.
<rushibhai> glin: if you need thin and light, i thoroughly agree with you tho.
<gloin> rushibhai: how big is that?  How much does it weigh?  Does it have a combo-drive?  Built-in 802.11g?
<linux_galore> lol I looked at IBM Thinkpads... I can get a more power full Apple ibook right now cheaper than the prices for a thinkpad
<mgoose> alrighty fellas, gotta sleep
<mgoose> nice talking to you all
<rushibhai> gloin: i pre-empted you heheh.
<Rene_S> Its bad enough  I have to spend 8900 dollars on a Digital Camera for work, dont need a digital boss as well
<gloin> lol
* gloin goes to fridge
<linux_galore> yeah remember the IT code for dumb bosses......and Etcha Skethc is a really neat laptop that has amazing uptime OK
<linux_galore> sketch*
<linux_galore> hmm room died
<Treenaks> X-(
<rushibhai> brb
* linux_galore ducks the prjectiles made from vegtable matter
<linux_galore> hmm
<zenwhen> yeah
<LeeColleton> if I looking for frog
<zenwhen> perhaps we should discuss desktop environments :D
<LeeColleton> him name is hopkin green frog
<Tsjoklat> I am looking at coffee machines
<zenwhen> Buy me one
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks fault
<zenwhen> :) :)
<Rene_S> I think i can convert my microwave into a embedded linux pda
<zenwhen> Im getting pulled back in by rhythmbox.
<zenwhen> I was so happy with mpd.
<Tsjoklat> with what?
<Tsjoklat> mpd?
<zenwhen> Music Player Daemon
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks is a walking link machine.. ask for something and he has a link to it
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: what's my fault?
<Tsjoklat> oh MPD bleh
<zenwhen> Its a system damon that plays music
<Rene_S> Multiple Personality Disorder ?
<Tsjoklat> the coffee machine dear
<zenwhen> you can kill x and your music keeps playing
<Rene_S> how you play music with that ?
<zenwhen> :D
<gloin> in case anyone wants to help, RalphNader's inittab file is exactly the same as mine, and my computer works correctly.  Can anyone here talk about keymapping perhaps?  I'm not sure how Ubuntu handles it.
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: you clicked the link :)
<zenwhen> I made a HOWTO o the forums
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks of course I did :)
<Tsjoklat> I'm sticking with rhythm
<zenwhen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5194
<RalphNader> ty gloin
<zenwhen> Thats it.
<Tsjoklat> does that font thing you wrote really work zenwhen
<zenwhen> It did for me and a few others.
<zenwhen> The MPD devs gave me a thumbs up.
<zenwhen> So I figure its an alright howto.
<zenwhen> That dude in there was pretty clueless.
<Tsjoklat> it is goed, I just don't use it :P
<zenwhen> MPD really isnt for epople who just want to play their music and set somehting up through a GUI.
<zenwhen> Its really for insane people who want to control their music player in 10000 different ways.
<zenwhen> Like me.
<zenwhen> :D
<Tsjoklat> ah zenwhen that is just like somebody asking me what a console is.. 'does that play video?'
<Rene_S> Ok I think I am tired I just linked an Icon to my app and then sat here wondering what went wrong
* lamont sleeps
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, yeah
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> nite lamont
<Tsjoklat> lamont happy sleepers
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S old age kicking in
<Rene_S> Old something
<FSK405C> meh so how does one go about configuring their sound card in ubuntu?
<Rene_S> If i dont get my beauty sleep i wake up looking like Brad Pitt
<Tsjoklat> FSK405C you say: play... damnit I said play
<zenwhen> FSK405C, what card?
<Pizbit> Rene_S: Please rune *grin*
<Pizbit> run*
<FSK405C> Tsjoklat: What did I say now eh?
<FSK405C> zenwhen: An emulated sb16 ;)
<zenwhen> fun
<Tsjoklat> FSK405C me bad... Treenaks fault
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: yeah keep blaming me! :P
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks works doesn' it :P
<FSK405C> Tsjoklat: Tree? Who has tree? I need tree! ... oh :P
<Rene_S> I seen the creepiest thing a while back, I went to Chinatown in Toronto and everywhere I looked there were smiling Val Kilmer pictures
<Tsjoklat> is he still alive?
<Rene_S> Apparently he lives on the walls of Toronto's Chinatown
<RuffianSoldier> Everyone who loves Ubuntu - check out www.watsky.net        very very good Ubuntu based distro, called BeatrIX, come to #beatrix       My friend just installed, and is amazed witht he blazing fast Ubuntu goodness (it even has Sudo!)
<Tsjoklat> and hello to you too Ruffian
<Rene_S> Wow next time try and be more direct, your a little vague on the details
* Xenguy sighs...
<Tsjoklat> he is cute Rene_S Ruffian only says something when he needs to vent
<Tsjoklat> (which is often I admit)
<Rene_S> I am cuter, I just say any old thing that comes to mind
<Tsjoklat> Ruffian just always reminds me to keep taking my medication
<Rene_S> Good point, i need to find my Crack err Sleeping aids
<Tsjoklat> hey Treenaks we should run Beatrix
<Tsjoklat> in honor of our queen
<Tsjoklat> "I am running queen Beatrix linux... weeeee"
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: www.republikeinsgenootschap.nl
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: I won't honor a non-democratic head of state :)
<Tsjoklat> ooooh Bea is a cool twat come on... :)
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks are you trying to get rid of poor ol' Bea?
<Treenaks> not actively
<Tsjoklat> tsk tsk... Bea Linux has a neat cat as logo... Burmese I think
<Rene_S> Man what a sad group photo not one hawaiin shirt in the bunch
<Tsjoklat> they look like a bunch of ouwe lullen Treenaks.. no offense
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S very bad word if I would translate that in English.. best not :)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: they are.. Theo van Gogh was a member though :)
<Tsjoklat> was he?
<Tsjoklat> are they all in hiding now?
<Rene_S> Oh sorry was a spelling mistake
<Tsjoklat> you stun me Treenaks
<Tsjoklat> that you don't like Bea
<Tsjoklat> I admit.. if only we had Wills
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: I don't hate her
<Tsjoklat> but instead we have to deal with Alexje
<Tsjoklat> I never said you did :P
<Rene_S> So who are all those Donald Trump wannabe's in that pic ?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: it's just that I don't like the fact that she inherited her status, instead of gaining it by democratic means
<Tsjoklat> what's next.. you are going to tell me you want it to be like America?
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S nobody knows but Treenaks lol
<Tsjoklat> maybe it's his relatives
<Rene_S> I see
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: NO!
<Rene_S> They need new suits
<Tsjoklat> they need a party
<Tsjoklat> so this Bea Linux.. what is it? I can't make cheese out of it
<FSK405C> so how to configure sound cards under ubuntu? is there even a ui for that?
<zenwhen> OH GOD COLD
<zenwhen> oops
<Agrajag> oops
<zenwhen> Agrajag 8)))
<Agrajag> (((8
<zenwhen> let me in on this
<Tsjoklat> Agrajag :8))
<Agrajag> what is that, piggy-smile?
<Tsjoklat> weirdest smile ever
<zenwhen> Im cold. And my coffee is cold.
<Tsjoklat> beats me.. everybody is doing it.. I wanna be cool too
<zenwhen> :(((
<Tsjoklat> so 8)))
<Tsjoklat> weeeeee
* zenwhen lets Tsjoklat in on this
* Tsjoklat is awaiting 
* Tsjoklat kicks zenwhen.. greeter of the month you ain't gonna be
<zenwhen> Can I be the goobye'er?
<zenwhen> :D
<Tsjoklat> so what is the 8)) deal
<AlJ> hmm. I'll do that too.
<AlJ> 8))
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> Its a smilie from another irc channel that Agrajag and I frequent.
<Tsjoklat> sort of a pissy one isn't it
<zenwhen> Oh thats the best part.
<Tsjoklat> like a racoon on speed or something
<pdaoust> sooooooooooooo...
<AlJ> I thought it's a smile from Yahoo Messenger.
<pdaoust> I've followed the HOWTO on the ubuntuforums.org website on getting FreeNX working... and I'm pretty sure there are some NX-savvy people on this channel... any idea why I would be getting 'authentication failed' without any further explanation? the people in the forum seemed to solve a similar problem, but didn't share the solution with the forum.
<pdaoust> no idea?
<pdaoust> yokay then
<Abercrombie> Anyone here heard of Beatrix?
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<Tsjoklat> yeah Treenaks is her biggest fan
<AlJ> Who is Beatrix?
<Abercrombie> its a distro
<deFrysk> A queen
<Treenaks> Beatrix is the name of the queen of the Netherlands.
<Abercrombie> its also a distro
<Tsjoklat> hahah
<Abercrombie> I'm just asking because it has to do with Ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> our Bea has her own distro
<Tsjoklat> who would have thought that
<Abercrombie> www.watsky.net
<Tsjoklat> Abercrombie and what is the link between ubu and Bea?
<RuffianSoldier> i own the #beatrix channel
<Tsjoklat> that's nice Ruffian
<Tsjoklat> what is the link between ubu and Bea?
<RuffianSoldier> Bea is based off Ubuntu
<pdaoust> soooooo... nobody has a clue as to why my FreeNX server wouldn't work even after creating keys like a good boy?
<Abercrombie> I also own the channel :)
<Tsjoklat> deb based?
<Abercrombie> ya
<deFrysk> ubu is free and bea costs taxpayers money
<RuffianSoldier> nonono
<RuffianSoldier> not at all
<Rod> hello
<RuffianSoldier> hi
<pdaoust> hey, Rod
* Xenguy /ignores...
<Tsjoklat> what can Bea do for me that ubu can't?
<RuffianSoldier> its faster
<RuffianSoldier> can be installed and ran off a pen drive
<Abercrombie> way faster
<Abercrombie> i installed it in less than 10minutes on my slow system
<Abercrombie> Gnome 2.8
<Rod> i have problems getting on internet with the life cd.. Yesterday I got some commands of someone here on IRC to run to analyse the problem... Would you like the output of lsmod and ifconfig -a?
<Tsjoklat> so if I understand right... Bea took ubu and build their distro?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<RuffianSoldier> the guys at Ubuntu are amazed with Bea and are wanting there secrets, confronting them with mad cash
<Tsjoklat> then what
<Rod> the network cards are detected, but still no internte wile I have a simple dhcp setup up... Windows, Gentoo and FC work flawlessly :-/
<RuffianSoldier> Tsjoklat, they use same repositories, and same idea as Ubuntu (sudo - ubuntuized debs_
<Tsjoklat> mad cash
<pdaoust> Rod: throw the output of lsmod and ifconfig -a into the #flood channel, and I'll take a look at them.
<Rod> thank you pdaoust
<Tsjoklat> are you telling me that ubu wants to buy up Bea?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<RuffianSoldier> they want to know how they got an Ubuntu distro under 200MBs
<RuffianSoldier> they have been trying
<RuffianSoldier> and failed
<RuffianSoldier> but Bea is great
<Tsjoklat> and how did they come by the name Bea?
<RuffianSoldier> its the founders cats name
<RuffianSoldier> its also the mascot
<RuffianSoldier> its a Burmese cat
<Tsjoklat> the Burmese?
* Xenguy /ignores again...
<Tsjoklat> yeah I use to breed them
<RuffianSoldier> cool!
<RuffianSoldier> Steven Watsky would be happy
<Tsjoklat> and where is Watsky located?
<Tsjoklat> wb zenwhen
<ctd> RuffianSoldier: Funny thing there's nothing whatsoever about it in google. :>
<RuffianSoldier> Europe
<Tsjoklat> Europe where?
<Tsjoklat> big place Europe
<RuffianSoldier> ctd, actually, thats wehre I found it before it was on distrowatch
<zenwhen_> oh thanks
<RuffianSoldier> Czech
<RuffianSoldier> i think
<Tsjoklat> well I'll give it a go Ruffian
<Tsjoklat> got a box laying around
<ctd> RuffianSoldier: BeatrIX?
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: do you just enjoy making shit up?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<RuffianSoldier> ctd, BeatrIX yes
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: You seem to have the mentality of a 2yr old.
<Rene_S> Lets all try and keep this civil
<RuffianSoldier> meazyboy, wtf are you talking about
* Tsjoklat hands out cookies
<melazyboy> they want to know how they got an Ubuntu distro under they have been trying and failed
<melazyboy> where the hell did you get that..
<RuffianSoldier> they want to know how they got an Ubuntu based distro under 200MBs
<deFrysk> RuffianSoldier, i can imagine they want
<melazyboy> ,,, you are complete idiot, sorry channel -- he is deserving.... how do you think they did it?
<Tsjoklat> Klowner Klowner.. isn't that the geezer that makes those fab wallpapers
<Rod> pdaoust, are you still here?
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, wtf is your problem?
<Klowner> Tsjoklat: I'm only 21, but yes :)
<Tsjoklat> Klowner I love your work! :) thanks for it
<zenwhen> melazyboy, why are you trolling in here?
<Klowner> Tsjoklat: thanks for the complement, makes me feel special :)
<Tsjoklat> Klowner you are so most welcome :)
<RuffianSoldier> Klowner, you make cool wallpaper? send me one!
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: Your talking out of your ass, if Ubuntu, a corperatly funded disto with a lengthy development team wanted to make a 200mb distro they can, after all its not without a tradeoff, beatrix logically would have made that speed by either a) compression, or b) cutting packages. Either of which the ubuntu team is fully capable of doing
<melazyboy> Thats my first problem with you.
<Klowner> RuffianSoldier: klowner.com
<zenwhen> melazyboy, why are you being so rude?
<RuffianSoldier> nice
<Rene_S> Well this is degenerating into a flamefest, so I am off to bed
<melazyboy> My second problem with you is the first thing you did after reading the beatrix article is to jump into the room and get admin privledges and then shout that here, like it is either a) hard to become an admin of an empty channel; or b) ethically right to channel hijack someone elses distro for the cause of mainting admin rights in the event they ever want to use it.
<melazyboy> zenwhen: Because he has no right to nock the abilitys of the ubuntu devels, in a ubuntu channel.
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, I ask the founder personally for the channel, and I talk to him frequently
<zenwhen> RuffianSoldier, what specifically was your claim? That Ubuntu couldnt get under 200MB and be useful as a esktop OS?
<zenwhen> desktop*
<Rene_S> Children, why not take this into a private chat space, We dont all need to hear your tantrum
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: I find what you spew hard to swallow -- i too am heading off rather than draging this out to a flamewar...
<pdaoust> hey, folks, any reason why a stock Ubuntu install would turn on IPv6->IPv4 tunnelling by default? I'm trying to help a user in the #flood channel who can't get an IP from his router because his eth0 is stolen and turned into sit0.
<RuffianSoldier> zenwhen, im not sure exactly what he said, but Ubuntu wanted to know how they got it that low - and were offering cash
<zenwhen> Oh, I was just wondering what got him so all-fired mad.
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, You dont know my situation , so stfu - I asked Steven Watsky (Founder) if I could create the channel, he said sure, and that any help was welcome
<zenwhen> hey Tsjoklat whats up? :P
<RuffianSoldier> klowner, NICE Walpapers!
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: Your full of shit and need to find a more selfless hobby than pestering a channel with your inaine blather, suicide for example, ubuntu never offered money to beatrix, you have no backing for that statement
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen falling asleep by melazyboy's babbling
<Klowner> RuffianSoldier: thanks
<Rene_S> Toodles everyone
<zenwhen> I laughed really hard at the last thing he said. I dindt really read it though.
<Tsjoklat> night Rene_S
<Rene_S> Try and not mureder one and other
<zenwhen> I just saw a spew of profanity.
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, your right, I have no backing for that statement, but I do talk to the founder.
<Rene_S> wow i need to work on spelling
<Tsjoklat> awww we are bored Rene_S
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy is entertaining us
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: People put the packages into ubuntu-desktop, they can just as easily remove them, Beatrix hasn't created an encryption algo, they ASSEMBLED a lite version of ubuntu lacking in packages. big deal.
<Rene_S> See ya
<Tsjoklat> and here we go: round four
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, hhahahaha, you dont know the half!
<Tsjoklat> we need some soda zenwhen be good and fetch us some
<pdaoust> so I guess that means that nobody has had any experience with IPv6->IPv4 tunnelling, right? :-D
<zenwhen> I searched for Beatrix and found Harry Potter stuff. D:
<melazyboy> Sorry if this is bothering others in channel... in advance... feel free to take a pop at him
<Treenaks> zenwhen: likely.. our prime minister looks like Harry Potter
<Tsjoklat> hahahahah
<Treenaks> http://www.tiscali.nl/images/7/6/harry_balkenende1.jpg
<zenwhen> melazyboy, its your fight. I dont care if he claims he is the devine inspiration for Ubuntu and he pooped the source from his arse.
<jmhodges> ok.. im booted into a ubuntu live cd.. two questions..
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, no need to be an asshole (Sorry for language) you have no reason to act like that, quit it, people dont want to here it!
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen lmao
<melazyboy> zenwhen: Im not concered about his claim, im concered about others gullibility
<zenwhen> raging on irc is solving this?
<jmhodges> 1) how the hell did it  know what my alias were that i made in a ubuntu install on my hd?
<RuffianSoldier> nice flux themes klowner!
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, still want that soda?
<zenwhen> oh man that scared me
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen hell yeah... hit me
<jmhodges> 2) I'm now on to my third boot into a livecd trying to recover some semblance of grub normality.. this time im using one of the LiveCDS that got sent out en masse
<zenwhen> One of my friends opened my gaim icon in the gimp and drew a penis on it. I keep forgetting to change it back.
* zenwhen hits Tsjoklat 
<jmhodges> zenwhen, ouch hehe
<zenwhen> http://zenhardwhere.com/images/gaym.png
<zenwhen> that was the result
<zenwhen> D:
<melazyboy> zenwhen: No -- like any irc arguement no one will ever win, put pointing out flaws in someones arguement does damage their reputation and thats a form of self-delt karma =/
<jmhodges> zenwhen, haha
<zenwhen> melazyboy, actually all you did was make me interested in his project and bore me
<zenwhen> so it kind of backfired
<frankps> Hi all
<Tsjoklat> are we still flaming?
<zenwhen> But this isnt my fight.
<frankps> Has someone here installed Beagle?
<zenwhen> I wont respond to you further.
<Abercrombie> Tsjoklat: www.watsky.net
<swim> hi, can ubuntu use debian, or some other distros packages?
<melazyboy> yes
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, please try it out - you might enjoy!
<melazyboy> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tsjoklat> Abercrombie got it going to d/l it.. if only to piss melazyboy off
<zenwhen> yep
<zenwhen> Me too
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<RuffianSoldier> YAY!
<pdaoust> swim: it can use any debian repository; I have a lot of non-Ubuntu repositories in my /etc/sources.list
<zenwhen> Im very excited
<Abercrombie> =0
* RuffianSoldier Is Watching Space Balls
<Beatrix> :)
<RuffianSoldier> hi :-D
<pdaoust> swim: it just sometimes makes dependencies a little harder to figure out, although (truth be told) I've had very few problems.
<zenwhen> It would be nice to have it small enough to fit on a 3 inch cd
<jmhodges> who wants to practice their grub-fu ?
<zenwhen> that would rock
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: I fail to see the usefullness of 200mb distro, it won't fit on a floppy and its 550mbps wasted on a cd... on the flip side i coulden't be happier with ubuntu the chat room with its users, the devs that create it... (well maybe with the exception of fglrx not working with xorg 1.8 but i'll live)
<zenwhen> Pocket Gnome
<Beatrix> #beatrix .... www.watsky.net
<swoon> sorry did anyone  answer swim? I am swim, but had a connection problem
<jmhodges> swoon, <pdaoust> swim: it just sometimes makes dependencies a little harder to figure out, although (truth be told) I've had very few problems.
<jmhodges> swoon, the answer is pretty much yes
<jmhodges> but beware.. Bewaaaaaaare!
<pdaoust> jmhodges: ha ha
<jmhodges> hehe
<pdaoust> jmhodges: by the way, what's your grub grief?
<swoon> hrmm ok, I just recieved 10 ubuntu cds in the mail... didnt even order them!
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, it has been modded to be ran off a Pen Drive also
<melazyboy> I use debian's sid repositories, there are some issues i have assited in trouble shooting that woulden't work without them, problems with k3b lacking libs and such
<jmhodges> pdaoust, oh, i had to install windows in another partition.. it overwrote my MBR, and somehow my stage2 in my ubuntu part got wiped.. im sitting here 4 days now with no linux besides these lovely livecds
<jmhodges> pdaoust, i've tried all of the "easy" stuff it seems
<jmhodges> i should have written it all down.. damn.
<pdaoust> jmhodges: got a Mandrake CD kicking around?
<jmhodges> im more than willing to go back over it though hehe
<jmhodges> pdaoust, gah.. maybe.. an old one.. why?
<swoon> oh I installed ubuntu, and had a kernel panic on boot, that said I should try booting with noapic, but I couldnt figure out how to boot with noapic... incase it happens on next ubuntu install how could I fix that?
<pdaoust> jmhodges: I dunno; maybe you could use the MBR repair tool on the Mandrake CD.
<jmhodges> ohh. gotcha
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: They sell 1g pen drives on thinkgeek as of now, i believe they are 100.00 and they can run the full shebang
<pdaoust> jmhodges: but I'm sure you can use grub-install for the same purposes. Don't think it's on the Ubuntu LiveCD tho
<pdaoust> jmhodges: it removed your stage2 too? do you have /boot on a separate partition?
<jmhodges> well.. im thinking i do have this rather large blank space in between the ubuntu and the windows part that i might decide could be great for a temp fresh ubuntu install.. ill let it go in, clean up the grub.. reboot into the old ubuntu part and reinstall/configure grub
<Tsjoklat> well at least melazyboy is talking to you again Ruffian
<RuffianSoldier> hehe
<jmhodges> pdaoust, i think the stage2 got fscked by a missed type grub shell command
<jmhodges> pdaoust, i tried grub-install with some help from folks in here but no luck
<Tsjoklat> drat guess we have to find other entertaining now zenwhen
<Tsjoklat> let's blame Treenaks again
<jmhodges> pdaoust, and grub-install is on the livecd, it just no worky
<melazyboy> Ill get over it..
<swoon> anyone?
<zenwhen> Yes
* Treenaks is impervious to blame
<Tsjoklat> you are what?
<zenwhen> ARG
<Tsjoklat> impervious?
<zenwhen> I cannot remember how much data a 3 inch cdr hold
<zenwhen> s
<Treenaks> zenwhen: 80mm, and 180mb
<zenwhen> Someone tell me or my head will cave in.
<pdaoust> jmhodges: gee... ummmmmmm... I think the last time I had problems like that, I was a pretty green Linux user, so my solution was to reinstall Linux from scratch :)
<zenwhen> Thanks so much.
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, try it - youll like it!
<jmhodges> lol
<jmhodges> pdaoust, fun fun
<Tsjoklat> ask Treenaks for a link... any link
<Tsjoklat> he'll know it
<jmhodges> i've got something around 5 years but all of it with lilo besides my ubuntu install
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: One advantage over Ubuntu?
<pdaoust> jmhodges: yeah, I liked the 'steamroller' approach back then :)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: Link? www.zelda.com?
<jmhodges> hehehe
<pdaoust> jmhodges: five years of data?
<Tsjoklat> <-- follows every link Treenaks spits out.. what is impervious?
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, my friend tried Ubuntu - and then BeatrIX  - BeatrIX was faster . way faster        and it has Gnome 2.8
<jmhodges> pdaoust, god no.. five years of linux experience
<jmhodges> hahaha
<pdaoust> jmhodges: ah
<jmhodges> i killed my data many times.. perhaps some is left over from one of the Great Purges but i doubt it
<pdaoust> jmhodges: all my real Linux experience came with Gentoo, which recommends grub...
* jmhodges nods
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier Hoary is using gnome 2.8 =/
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat:   impervious
<Treenaks>        adj : not admitting of passage or capable of being affected; "a
<Treenaks>              material impervious to water"; "someone impervious to
<Treenaks>              argument" [syn: {imperviable}]  [ant: {pervious}] 
<ironwolf> swoon: when booting, there should be a varible you can set that does noacpi on the boot line.
<Tsjoklat> huh huh
<Tsjoklat> walking dictionary aswell
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy - just give it a try
<pdaoust> jmhodges: I know what that's like; I've purged things by accident before... and then sometimes the hard drive dies on me; I've had two hard drives die in a month.
<jmhodges> gahh
<pdaoust> jmhodges: so, you need your MBR back
<pdaoust> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<jmhodges> indeed
<jmhodges> just something to say "boot into /dev/hda1" is all i really need
<jmhodges> but all of this stageX business leaves me confused
<pdaoust> yeah..... hum.
<jmhodges> im used to "hack on /etc/lilo.conf; hit lilo; reboot"
<jmhodges> or variations depending on if im on a cd and such
<jmhodges> what exactly are these stage files anyway?
<pdaoust> jmhodges: stage1 is the MBR
<pdaoust> jmhodges: have you been swapping masters and slaves and cables around?
<bur[n] er> has anyone tried cedega or crossover office on Ubuntu?
<jmhodges> pdaoust, ahhhh.. not on the harddrives.. why?
<Treenaks> what's wrong with openoffice?
<bur[n] er> Treenaks: something i'd rather not get into atm ;)
<pdaoust> jmhodges: might not be able to find stage1 and stage2 because it looks for them by their names on the channels
<Treenaks> bur[n] er: i.e. nothing :)
<jmhodges> there was a cd writer addition but even that was just an addition of hardware.. no actual slave/master swapping
<jmhodges> pdaoust, gahh..
<bur[n] er> Treenaks: i have to use Outlook... my employer sends out calendar events in the outlook winmail.dat format
<pdaoust> jmhodges: in GRUB's case, it looks for them on hd(0,0) or hd(0,1) or wherever the /boot partition might be. But if you didn't change any HDs around, shouldn't be an issue.
<Treenaks> bur[n] er: doesn't evo grok that?
<calamari> anyhow happen to know if ppp creates any files or environment vars when online?  Trying to make myself a little connect/disconnect script for pon/poff
<bur[n] er> no
<calamari> anyhow -> anyone
<jmhodges> pdaoust, roger.. then not my issue :-/
<bur[n] er> in any event, just curious if anyone had experience, but i'll just have to go for it and see if it works out :)
<pdaoust> jmhodges: oh, here's something I discovered..... one sec, while I double check it
<Rod> so i just re-install ubuntu, choose for the cd-rom install instead of network one... and add these 4 lines to the interfaces file
<zenwhen> ahahahhaahhahhahhaha
<zenwhen> sorry
<jmhodges> pdaoust, cool
<zenwhen> the beatrix site is so funny
<crimsun> Rod: yes
<Rod> alright.. ill be back as soon as possible! can take 45 minutes though.
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen are you trying to rile up melazyboy again?
<crimsun> Rod: then we can edit your sources.list so you can finish installing from the 'net
<zenwhen> No
<RuffianSoldier> zenwhen - ya, its a great site - its "cozy" - silly
<zenwhen> Have you read their site?
<melazyboy> www.5url.com hhahhahahahah
<zenwhen> if you've got a bit of skill. You can re-compile the Linux
<zenwhen> lololololllll
<pdaoust> my word, what is that 5url.com?!?
<ctd> bong.
<melazyboy> zenwhen: Why is the beatrix site funny?
<zenwhen> Its a joke.
<zenwhen> I havent laughed this hard in years.
<Tsjoklat> BeatrIX Linux: Faster than the average moth or butterfly
<Tsjoklat> because of that
<zenwhen> No
<spikys> hello
<pdaoust> jmhodges: do you have a LiveCD of any sort lying around? doesn't matter what type
<Tsjoklat> then what
<jmhodges> pdaoust, im running one right now :)
<spikys> everyone is on ubuntu here?
<jmhodges> im on the ubuntu warty livecd
<pdaoust> jmhodges: ah, excellent :)
<Tsjoklat> no spikys suse
<jmhodges> hehe
<pdaoust> spikys: most of us -- some of us are still in WinXP with network config problems :)
<zenwhen> The technical parts. "Linux 2.6.7: If you're moving to Linux from Windows, you may remember the days of the DOS prompt, c:/. This is the same, basically."
<pdaoust> (spikys: glad to say I'm not in that group myself)
<spikys> oh ok
<king_arthur> hi everybody
<RuffianSoldier> hi
<spikys> does ubuntu have torrent download?
<Tsjoklat> spikys just kidding.. all ubu and bea in here
<pdaoust> spikys: that's where I got mine
<king_arthur> anybody here familiar with the koppix live CD?
<zenwhen> Whoever wrote this site has no clue what they are talking about. If the same person developed the distro, then melazyboy was totally right.
<pdaoust> spikys: should be able to find the torrent URIs on the Ubuntu download page somewhere; forget where.
<spikys> torrent...where's the tracker? can get at the homepage?
<pdaoust> spikys: yep, I think so
<pdaoust> (real helpful, eh? ;) )
<spikys> so is it really a 25 minutes install?
<Tsjoklat> oh joy another round
<Tsjoklat> soda zenwhen?
<zenwhen> yes
<melazyboy> zenwhen: Wow i just looked at the site i have to agree i also think its a joke now -- read this. "Beatrix is optimized for _any_ Pentium-class computer of _any_ speed with at least 64megs of ram" that can't be so...
<pdaoust> spikys: depends on the hardware. I think it took me about 30 min
<pdaoust> spikys: although I did decide to do some fancy partitioning, and tha tmade it more like 45 min
* zenwhen hits Tsjoklat with some more soda
<spikys> ok wat...at least not like an hour
<pdaoust> okay, jmhodges, what we're going to do is get into the environment of your hd-installed Ubuntu
<king_arthur> I am trying to modify Ubuntu XFreeserver config file according to the Knoppix config file
<pdaoust> jmhodges: bring up a prompt
<spikys> erm..another question, ubuntu can only use gnome?
<king_arthur> can anybody pls help?
<RuffianSoldier> hahah
<melazyboy> Because the kernel has optimizations for P1, P2/3, P4, and PM machines, as well as requiring bigmem for computers with over a gig of ram
<zenwhen> hey melazyboy look in #flood
<RuffianSoldier> spikys, hell no!  I use KDE and Gnome and Flux and XFce4
<pdaoust> jmhodges: first of all, what partition is your Ubuntu installed on?
<jmhodges> pdaoust, ok, booted up the root term
<jmhodges> pdaoust, hda1, or (hd0,0) iirc
<Tsjoklat> I feel like my period is coming up
<spikys> i thought once the installation complete it came wit gnome
<pdaoust> king_arthur: what are you trying to do specifically?
<jmhodges> definitely hda1 hehe.. i just think the latter is how grub interprets it
<pdaoust> okay, jmhodges, mount that somewhere
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, :(
<jmhodges> done, mounted at /mnt/hda1
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen you hit me!
<king_arthur> pdaoust: problem is Xserver did not config correctly and doesnt run with warty
<pdaoust> jmhodges: that's right; just different terminology for Linux and for GRUB
<king_arthur> pdaoust: tryin to config manually
<pdaoust> jmhodges: chroot /mnt/hda1 && source /etc/profile
<jmhodges> pdaoust, of course, i was double checking mygrub knowledge heh
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Knoppix uses prelinking, ubuntu does not, it's advantages aren't that extensive, they build all of their packages with prelinking enabled
<pdaoust> jmhodges: that will dump you into your HD-installed enviro
<jmhodges> pdaoust, oo.. that source i hadnt tried
<jmhodges> right.. i had some /dev issues in here before
<jmhodges> done
<pdaoust> king_arthur: okay, are there any specific spots in XF86Config that you need help with?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: that's great but I want the Xserver to work so hat to do?
<pdaoust> okay, jmhodges, go grub
<pdaoust> (that's the whole command... just 'grub')
<jmhodges> right
<jmhodges> into the grub shell i go
<pdaoust> king_arthur: and can we see a copy of the error messages X spits out when it crashes, if you have a copy? (post into #flood to keep #ubuntu tidy)
<jmhodges> pdaoust, done
<king_arthur> pdaoust: I was considering trying to just copy the XFConfig-4 file from to the other
<pdaoust> jmhodges: I b'lieve... oh wait, you said the stage2 was screwed
<Tsjoklat> so where are we in the convo?
<pdaoust> king_arthur: hmmmmmmm... could work, possibly... dunno... there's a lot of auto-detection stuff and things that might be slightly different
<pdaoust> jmhodges: okay, quit
<pdaoust> (using command 'quit')
<jmhodges> right
<jmhodges> ok, now what my man?
<jmhodges> wait..
<jmhodges> wtf..
<jmhodges> my stage2 is back..
<pdaoust> jmhodges: maybe it's corrupted?
<jmhodges> i must have be smoking something terrible the other night
<king_arthur> pdaoust: TKS that will need some hacking and time
<pdaoust> :D
<jmhodges> pdaoust, possible, lets assume its ok still
<jmhodges> walk me through this.. i think i tried something like this before.. but a hand hold would be nice hehe
<pdaoust> jmhodges: okay, if we're assuming it's okay, get back into the grub prompt (sorry)
<pdaoust> king_arthur: what sort of hardware do you have?
<king_arthur> pdaoust: I have a look but need to restart everything, how about just trying first simple copy
<jmhodges> pdaoust, nah, no problem.. you went with what you had :D
<pdaoust> jmhodges: which wasn't much :D I'm winging it myself.....
<king_arthur> pdaoust: HP Vectra Pentium I 165 integrated SiS video card
<pdaoust> jmhodges: in the grub prompt:
<jmhodges> pdaoust, hehe
<linux_galore> its funny I find this channel more easy going than many of the other distro channels
<swim> I installed ubuntu a while ago, I got a kernel panic at boot, said I should boot with noapic, how do I that?
<king_arthur> pdaoust: have tried manual configuration of the Xserver but did not succeed
<pdaoust> install --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 (hd0,0)/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0,0)/grub/stage2 p /grub/grub.conf
<pdaoust> (that last line was for jmhodges)
<jmhodges> natch
<pdaoust> king_arthur: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<pdaoust> okay
<jmhodges> thats.. interesting..
<jmhodges> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<king_arthur> pdaoust: whow how do you do all this "brain sharing"? :-)
<pdaoust> king_arthur: sorry, I forget -- did you already try just copying the Knoppix XF86Config over, or are you still wondering if you should or not?
<pdaoust> king_arthur: I can't; my brains are leaking out my ears :-D
<king_arthur> pdaoust: I want to do it
<jmhodges> pdaoust, see that error
<pdaoust> going into meltdown..............
<jmhodges> ?
<pdaoust> jmhodges: yeah.....
<jmhodges> k :-/
<pdaoust> dat is bizarre
<jmhodges> very
<jmhodges> wait.!
<jmhodges> found it
<pdaoust> yes?
* linux_galore does the old "duck and cover"  cant stand brain tissue in my shoes
<swim> anyone?
<jmhodges> the /grub/stage2 at the end
<jmhodges> nope..
<pdaoust> no?
<jmhodges> oh and the /grub/grub.conf
<spikehead> anyone playing nfsu2?
<pdaoust> try both, eyah
<pdaoust> was just about to suggest
<pdaoust> spikehead: most advanced game I play is Frozen-Bubble :D
<king_arthur> pdaoust: so the real question should be how to do it firt
<geoffj> hi all
<jmhodges> pdaoust,  perhaps it was the 'p' in there?
<pdaoust> jmhodges...... hmmmmmmmmmm... dunno
<spikehead> pdaoust: ok
<jmhodges> or the --stage2 bit?
<jmhodges> needing (hd0,0)
<pdaoust> jmhodges: owing to the fact that I don't even know what the p is for and I'm just winging it there too! ha! :-D
<jmhodges> hehehe
<pdaoust> king_arthur: well, I guess that if you're not having any luck configuring it the normal ways, you could make a backup copy of XF86Config and copy the Knoppix version over
<pdaoust> king_arthur: beware, sometimes the new version of XFree86 uses the file XF86Config-4, and if you have both config files, it could get confused.
<swim> I installed ubuntu a while ago, I got a kernel panic at boot, said I should boot with noapic, how do I that? anybody??
<geoffj> I have just upgraded my server from sid to hoary and the nfs-kernel-server is not working: when I try from another machine I get connection refused and there is nothing in the server's log files :( help please.
<king_arthur> pdaoust: that's what I was asking for but I don't know   how to do
<jmhodges> pdaoust, nada.. even with (hd0,0)/boot/ added as prefixes to everything
<pdaoust> king_arthur: okay, I getcha
<pdaoust> king_arthur: are you in a working installed Ubuntu environment right now, or are you in Windows, or are you in Knoppix?
<king_arthur> pdaoust: Knoppix right now and xserver works
<pdaoust> king_arthur: is Knoppix using the new X.org 6.8?
<pdaoust> jmhodges: okay, here's what 'help install' tells me:
<king_arthur> pdaoust: azzzzz how to find out?
<king_arthur> pdaoust: it's 3.2
<pdaoust> king_arthur: go 'less /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (without quotation marks) -- if it says there's no file like that, then you're using XFree86
<king_arthur> pdaoust: no no I can see the XFConfig-4 file
<pdaoust> jmhodges: "If the option 'p' is present, then the first block of Stage 2 is patched with new values of the partition and name of the configuration file used by the true Stage 2 at boot time."
<pdaoust> jmhodges: there you go. clear as the sludge on the bottom of a swamp.
<king_arthur> pdaoust: anyway one problem is that knoppix ain't using standard directory
<pdaoust> king_arthur: ugh, really?
<king_arthur> pdaoust: well it's all in ram isn't it?
<jmhodges> pdaoust, hehe
<pdaoust> king_arthur: some of the stuff is in ram, some is still on the CD
<pdaoust> jmhodges: I wonder, do you have root access to your new chrooted environment?
<pdaoust> (I guess what I'm asking is do you have a $ or a #?)
<king_arthur> pdaoust: had a look it's xfree
<pdaoust> king_arthur: okay, should work fine copying over then.
<king_arthur> so question is where can I find my hda1 directories?
<pdaoust> king_arthur: I'm assuming it's /mnt/hda1 -- that's where some Debian-based LiveCDs put their mounted discs
<jmhodges> pdaoust, whoami retursn root
<king_arthur> pdaoust: have done so but looks empty :-(
<pdaoust> jmhodges: kay, just wondering if it wasn't able to patch the necessary files and stuff
<jmhodges> right
<pdaoust> king_arthur: that reminds me -- I think it doesn't mount them by default either, so you'll have to go 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1' first
<pdaoust> :)
<king_arthur> pdaoust: OK wiill do so
<jmhodges> pdaoust, i think im just going to go with the damnable idea of starting up the ubuntu install..
<jmhodges> bleh..
<jmhodges> but it must be..
<pdaoust> jmhodges: mebbe... but before you do, I'm gonna try to make some sense of this silly grub manual
<jmhodges> k
<jmhodges> oh, is there a way to install ubuntu from the live cd itself?
<pdaoust> jmhodges: I've heard people say there isn't
* jmhodges bonks
<pdaoust> :_S
<jmhodges> thats just sillly
<king_arthur> pdaoust: great that was the problem!!! I will copy and restart and see what happens tks
<pdaoust> king_arthur: no prob; good luck!
<king_arthur> pdaoust: see you in a few minutes hold on :-)
<jmhodges> i suppose thats why they bundled the live cd and the install cd together
<pdaoust> jmhodges: think so
<Rod> hello :)
<pdaoust> Rod, how's it going?
<Rod> Guess what.. with this install those 4 lines are already in the file
<pdaoust> Rod: thought so; I think the problem goes deeper
<Rod> I have some other interesting news though
<Rod> I told you I have a nvidia 6800 card
<pdaoust> yep
<Rod> the driver in XF86config gets set on nv automaticly, which seems to be ok
<Rod> but X wont start, it says no device detected
<pdaoust> Rod: kinda slow acceleration in my opinion
<pdaoust> Rod: that's weird
<Rod> so i had to switch to the vga driver, with a screenres of something like 300x200
<pdaoust> Rod: any problems with LiveCDs (or have you tried them?)
<Rod> so maybe its a motherboard issue?
<Rod> no, the livecd takes a decent resolution
<pdaoust> Rod: yeah, maybe the nforce3 drivers are just too young and buggy yet...
<pdaoust> Rod: oh, if the LiveCD works, that's weird
<Rod> not sure if it's nv, but pretty sure... vga cant take that high res with plenty of colours
<pdaoust> Rod: indeed
<pdaoust> Rod: but maybe it's using the vesafb drivers?
<Rod> nvidia has some closed sourced drivers on their site... should I take those? :s  although i dont think the other working distro's took these
<king_arthur> Hey guys, can anybody pls tell if there is an app to run irc in trminal (no xscreen)?
<geoffj> I have just upgraded my server from sid to hoary and the nfs-kernel-server is not working: when I try from another machine I get connection refused and there is nothing in the server's log files :( help please.
<crimsun> king_arthur: irssi-text
<Rod> yeah, vesafb could be as well... Never payd attention to that actually
<crimsun> king_arthur: I also recommend screen
<crimsun> Rod: there are nvidia packages for ubuntu
<pdaoust> king_arthur: irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n king_arthur works for me
<Rod> on the cd crimsun ?
<king_arthur> crimsun: just apt-get install irssi?
<pdaoust> king_arthur: the interface is hard to get used to, but it does work in a pinch
<crimsun> Rod: doubtful. you'll download them via apt-get
<crimsun> king_arthur: sudo apt-get..., or use Synaptic, sure.
<pdaoust> (if his ethernet driver was working :) )
<king_arthur> crimsun: of course :-)
<Rod> :)
<king_arthur> pdaoust: it is 8-)
<jmhodges> pdaoust, hey dont worry about my little issue.. ill just slap a ubuntu install on this empty space on my drive and fix things from there :)
<pdaoust> jmhodges, thanks :)
<crimsun> Rod: the 6800 is supported for 2d in 4.4.0 or X.Org 6.8+ iirc
<crimsun> Rod: but Warty ships with a highly modified XFree86 4.3.0
<geoffj> don't worry I have solved my problem using wiki, thanks
<pdaoust> My dad just recently told me about this article he read, that said that multitasking is hugely damaging on the human mind :)
<crimsun> Rod: so you'll need to use 'vesa'
<Rod> aii ok crimsun
<pdaoust> king_arthur: I mean Rod, who is having trouble finding the nvidia drivers
<Rod> well i can take them from the nvidia website
<Rod> not sure how to install the kernel-sources and such
<crimsun> Rod: until you get network up; then you can install linux-restricted-modules.., nvidia-glx, and nvidia-common
<Rod> is it under the headers package?
<crimsun> Rod: no need for that. Warty already has them packaged; you just need network access to pull the necessary packages from Ubuntu's ftp site.
<Rod> well, i can download it now, and copy it over the the linux partition\
<melazyboy> Rod apt-get install kernel-tree
<Rod> and then install it with dpkg
<melazyboy> Rod: There is a tutorial on the wiki about it
<crimsun> Rod: is network up? Have you installed Warty?
<Rod> network isnt up crimsun
<pdaoust> jmhodges: you mean just slap an install into an empty spot, just so it reinstalls the MBR and configures stage1 and stage2 properly? now there's an idea...
<Rod> still same errors, except for those 4 lines which are already in the interfaces file
<pdaoust> Rod: yeah, I was thinking you'd still have problems with that.
<pdaoust> maybe ask the channel: anybody have any problems with an nForce3 chipset (AMD64 mobo), and Ubuntu not finding the drivers for the network card?
<crimsun> Rod: is forcedeth loaded?
<pdaoust> (thinking to myself, how is he gonna apt-get the nvidia drivers without a 'Net connection.......)
<Rod> afaik not crimsun
<crimsun> Rod: you need to load it
<Rod> but i loaded it before, but it didnt gave me internet or whatso ever
<pdaoust> Rod: you were having problems loading it, weren't you
<jmhodges> pdaoust, yep
<pdaoust> hm
<jmhodges> pdaoust, that was my fall back plan
* jmhodges starts falling backwards..
<crimsun> Rod: sudo modprobe forcedeth
<Rod> pdaoust, only on debian it gave me an error.. on ubuntu it doesnt give me any output, which is good i think
<pdaoust> jmhodges: that's an idea... maybe go into advanced mode, so you only have to install the basest of systems
<crimsun> Rod: that should return you immediately to a prompt
<jmhodges> pdaoust, think i will :)
<pdaoust> Rod: that's interesting... I hope that's good :)
<jmhodges> k, hopefully see you folks either tonight or when i get up in the morning
<jmhodges> later!
<Rod> do I need to enter other commonds to get connection to the network after running the modprobe command?
<crimsun> bye jmhodges
<pdaoust> righto, jmhodges, good luck :)
<crimsun> Rod: sudo ifup eth0
<Rod> ok
<Rod> that should do it :)
<pdaoust> hopefully :)
<jmhodges> thanks
<Rod> see you hopefully soon in ubuntu ;)
<pdaoust> righto.
<pdaoust> actually, I'm probably not gonna be there when Rod gets back... I'm falling asleep... but before I leave, does anybody know how to get rid of that bastardly authentication problems that have been plaguing Ubuntu users who try to install the FreeNX packages?
<pdaoust> I reeeeeeeally wanna use my computer from a remote machine :)
<crimsun> sorry, I have no experience with NX
<pdaoust> yokay, no prob
<pdaoust> worked so easily on Gentoo...
<pdaoust> (but, as a tradeoff, everything ELSE works so easily on Ubuntu, as compared to Gentoo :-D )
<pdaoust> righto, folks, I'm knackered. I'm going to bed.
<king_arthur> pdaoust: it is working!!! knppix an immensely resorcefoul thing!! thank knoppix, thank you ubuntu, thank you pdaoust!! :-)
<pdaoust> king_arthur: hey, that's good news! Glad it worked for you; I was kinda expecting it not to.
<king_arthur> pdaoust: 8-)
<king_arthur> pdaoust: my real question is wy did it not work in first instance?....
<king_arthur> pdaoust: I did two installs and replaced a card just to be extra sure
<crimsun> ni pdaoust
<pdaoust> king_arthur: not sure, really... maybe the onboard SiS hardware was too exotic for it?
<king_arthur> pdaoust: 8 years old 800x600 resolution?
<pdaoust> king_arthur: hmm, yeah, you'd think they'd have support for that by now ^_^
<pdaoust> king_arthur: Knoppix puts a *lot* of work into making sure their LiveCDs boot up on every conceivable piece of hardware under the sun, so maybe they've put more work into it than the Ubuntu devs have?
<pdaoust> crimsun: sorry, what does 'ni' mean?
<crimsun> pdaoust: 'night.
<pdaoust> (I'm new to this 'Intarweb' thing)
<pdaoust> crimsun: ah
<pdaoust> thanky
<crimsun> or 'morning
<pdaoust> yeah, it's 0026 hours, for those of you who do things the military way :)
<pdaoust> I shoulda gone to bed ages ago
<pdaoust> see ya later folks.................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<melazyboy> I would agree
<melazyboy> nopix is wonderfull
<melazyboy> start it, kill of modules untill shit breaks
<king_arthur> pdaoust: so a matter of may be just clever German tuning of opensource s/w
<melazyboy> Thats the module im missing!!!
<melazyboy> excelent way to get stuff done
<pdaoust> king_arthur: that's my guess. Some people will say that the distro isn't important; it's the technology behind it -- but some distros are just better for certain things out of the box
<pdaoust> anyway, I'm gonna fall unconscious and slide off my chair prtty soon...
<melazyboy> I agree, knopix is good for popping in a CD and having the question "will this work with less than 100hrs of labor" answered instantly, if it doesn't work on knopix chances are your better off buying new equipment
<Tsjoklat> use Bea linux :P
<Treenaks> melazyboy: that's why the Ubuntu Live CD rocks :)
<Treenaks> hm.. I know the local PC store owners.. I might give them a few Ubuntu discs (and buy a working webcam: tested with the live CD :))
<zenwhen> Bea linux LMAO
<Tsjoklat> you gotta keep one cd Treenaks!
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: I know :)
* Tsjoklat fights for her cd
<Tsjoklat> you can always hand out Bea Linux cds?
<melazyboy> Treenaks: While i would handsdown give ubuntu the 'best all around' os, i would still have to handle net compatibility to knopix, thats all they do..
<melazyboy> Anyway im off to bed if anyone has anything important im on aim or whatever othr im network
<melazyboy> tomorrow is saturday... still no work, muahah
<Tsjoklat> on AIM?
<Tsjoklat> what do we use? meboredboy?
<melazyboy> close,
<melazyboy> bet you can get it on your second guess =)
<albert> pdaoust> this is king?arthur on ubuntu :=)
<albert> jsut getting used to different keyboard
<Tsjoklat> mehatebealinux?
<albert> some minor tweaks for the interface
<melazyboy> Not enogh hate to waste it with a distro of linux =/
<melazyboy> ill use it more constructivly in the real world
<albert> btw how do I change nick on a irc channel
<melazyboy> type /nick name
<melazyboy> where name is what you want
<melazyboy> assuming you are using irc2, bitchx or irssi =/
<albert> X-chat
<melazyboy> probably the same
<albert> but /nick didnt work
<melazyboy> it seems to be an unspoke client standard, /nick or /name, /leave or /part, /join, /server
<melazyboy> they aren't to creative.. /whois /who /ban /kick
<albert> noluck
<melazyboy> ... having a hard time believing both /nick and /name
<melazyboy> didn't work
<jirwin> hello
<melazyboy> ,,,
<jirwin> I am having trouble getting postgres support for php with apache2 using synaptic
<jirwin> I was curious if someone could point me in the right direction
<jirwin> i have installed apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4
<jirwin> and php works
<melazyboy> apt-cache search postgre php
<jirwin> i have installed postgres
<melazyboy> Im not sure, i use perl and the DBI/DBD
<melazyboy> and mysql
<Rod> argh I give up :0
<jirwin> well I mean
<Rod> I'd do better posting this on a forum, wouldnt I?
<jirwin> php4 has a bunch of modules for it
<jirwin> how do I get those to work with the phpmodule for apache
<melazyboy> jirwin: I didn't think php4 had modules, i thought it just had an oversized engine =/
<melazyboy> joking no flamewars lol
<jirwin> heh.
<jmhodges> woo
<jmhodges> im back in my original ubuntu install
<melazyboy> not sure jirwin, i would take this question to either our #php on freenode, or #php or #php-help on efnet
<jirwin> any ideas on how to do that?
<jirwin> oh ok thanks
<melazyboy> sry =/
<crimsun> Rod: what happened?
<jmhodges> now to figure out how the heck the install cd auto-detected the other operating systems on this hard drive and how to make it "see" another partition as a part of LVM
<Rod> pff I cant even get these binaries working crimsun
<jmhodges> when i didnt use LVM inthe install
<jmhodges> ok.. first things first..
<Rod> the install goes ok.. but then i need to edit /etc/modules.conf.. but that isnt there
<Rod> *the install of the nvidia drivers
<jmhodges> how does Ubuntu detect the other operating systems and then auto-adds them to the grub set up?
<calamari> hi
<Tsjoklat> it smells it
<calamari> when I go to uninstall some of the default apps, it also wants to uninstall ubuntu-base or ubuntu-desktop.  If I uninstall those will it break everything?
<frankps> Can somebody please tell me how I can get listed optional files that I can install through apt?
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: hehe, but i suppose i'd like to see what the sniffing software was
<melazyboy> calamari: No but there is a logical downside
<jmhodges> perhaps a dpkg-reconfigure would be enough
<calamari> melazyboy: what'
<calamari> s that?
<melazyboy> calamari: As i see it, if you break the ubuntu-base install then when a new version of ubuntu-base is released you won't receive notification with upgrade, or dist-upgrade, because you have already removed the meta package that contains all of the ubuntu programs
<calamari> just that I won't know which apps are ubuntu and which aren't?
<frankps> szia Potn: Mar itt is vagy?
<jdub> calamari: what are you removing, out of interest?
<melazyboy> so in the event the ubuntu commity decides to remove packages, or add new packages, they will modify ubuntu-desktop to include the new definition, then when people go dist-upgrade, or upgrade, they will get the new version removing or adding the changes made to the distro, you will loose the meta package and forfit that functionality if you want it back you will have to apt-get install it manually assuming you remember
<frankps> Mondja mar egy csatornat a hol nem vagy :-)
<calamari> jdub: I wanted to remove a bunch of things, like emacs, vim, evolution, rhythmbox, more later
<jirwin> hey...how would I recompile a package?
<calamari> I didn't finish looking because I wasn't sure about the dependencies
<spacey`ki> poor vim ;(
<melazyboy> If you see where im going -- by my understanding other than the graphical installer, ubuntu is esentially a small debian installation with macro to apt-get a big all encompassing package, ubuntu-desktop
<calamari> spacey`ki: time for the editor wars!
<Tsjoklat> spacey`ki :P
<ironwolf> any samba experts around that know how to enable "signing support" ?
<calamari> I am actually looking for a textpad substitute
<melazyboy> textpad is supposed to run pretty good with wine
<melazyboy> thats my second fav, i learned vim..
<calamari> I need an editor with the concept of virtual cursor space
<melazyboy> like vim's visual block?
<melazyboy> ctrl+v
<calamari> melazyboy: hmm, maybe I'll bite the bullet and install wine then, if the universe package lists ever finish downloading :)
<spacey`ki> melazyboy, what is that visual block?
<ironwolf> samba? anyone?
<spacey`ki> ironwolf, i prefer a beer;)
<calamari> yay for uninstallable dependencies
<melazyboy> spacey`ki: lets say you have 100lines of code, in a 'if' condiditonal, and you delete the encapsulating if statement
<melazyboy> what do you do?
<melazyboy> well in vim you can enter in visual mode and highlight one vertical block of tabs for 100 lines, and delete them
<melazyboy> ... or of coarse you can run a 1,100s/^\t//;
<jmhodges> the hell?
<jmhodges> since when did openoffice depend on kde stuff in hoary?
<melazyboy> jmhodges: What exactly are we talking about
<jmhodges> eh?
<jmhodges> hehe
<melazyboy> jmhodges: Define 'stuff'
<jmhodges> one sec.. jackd, kdelibs-bin etc
<jmhodges> kdelibs-data, libarts1
<melazyboy> I dont have kdelibs-bin installed
<jmhodges> libjack0.80.jesus.im.not-writing-this-out
<jmhodges> melazyboy: well, seeing as ijust updated and i had a conflict error in openoffice.org-debian-files i thought i would uninstall it and then reinstall but now its coming up with all of these new dependencies
<Tsjoklat> lol
<jirwin> hey...is there anyway to recompile a package installed with apt?
<Tsjoklat> you must have enabled kde support jmhodges
<jmhodges> ??
<Tsjoklat> the mimelink thing
<jmhodges> how the hell did i do that?
<jirwin> such as compiling apache with php support
<calamari> why doesn't the universe include libglib1.2 or libgtk1.2?  everything gnome seems to depend on them
<Tsjoklat> ooo has a package called mimelink for use with/on kde
<jmhodges> mimelink? there was something of that nature.. i dont know how it got there.. but i removed it
<melazyboy> jmhodges: I already upgraded today, and when i apt-get --purge remove those pkges you just mentioned none of them list at all, never mind claiming as a dependant for openoffice, kind of odd =/
<Tsjoklat> OpenOffice.org MIME bindings for KDE
<Tsjoklat> OpenOffice.org is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
<Tsjoklat> a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
<Tsjoklat> This package contains the OpenOffice.org KDE MIME bindings for use with
<Tsjoklat> KDE and KOffice.
<jmhodges> i know.. i just upgraded just now however.. and iirc debian's pkgs get synced in late/early
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: i found that, and i removed it before trying to reinstall openoffice.. the depends are the same..
<Tsjoklat> purge it?
<ulisse_> Hi Channel!
<Tsjoklat> log out?
<jmhodges> restarting synaptic..
<jmhodges> that didnt do it
<jmhodges> i cant purge it via synatpic oddly
<ulisse_> someone using hoary?
<Tsjoklat> wacky
<Rod> thanks for the help crimsun and the other guy whom i forgot the name of :)
<Tsjoklat> jmhodges: console type dpkg -l packagename
<Tsjoklat> what does it give you
<ironwolf> ulisse_: I am, whatcha need?
<ulisse_> ironwolf, since alst update (yesterday) I found changes in the "computer://" folder
<ulisse_> it seems it is no more looking into fstab
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: http://www.pastebin.com/123846
<Tsjoklat> lemme look jmhodges
<jmhodges> bah, that must be wrong
<ulisse_> before I saw my partitions as disks, in that folder
<jmhodges> i thought i had the name right.. thats what it shows as in synaptic
<jmhodges> or i thought it was..
<Tsjoklat> it's purged
<jmhodges> yep thats what it is
<Tsjoklat> hoary?
<jmhodges> ok then..
<jmhodges> yeah hoary
<ironwolf> ulisse_: what do you see now?
<ulisse_> but now I cannot mount my partitions with a rightclick...
<Tsjoklat> maybe it got warped?
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: argh..
<jmhodges> thats what im afraid of
<Tsjoklat> did you check bugzilla?
<jmhodges> ill have to hope and pray that this is just a debain sync up problem
<jmhodges> not yet
<pepsi_> does whorey have xorg?
<Tsjoklat> if anyone else has the same issue?
<jmhodges> will do
<ulisse_> I see the cdroms, the floppy, the network and the filesystem
<Tsjoklat> whorey... lol
<plasmo> pepsi_: yes
<Burgundavia> Peltoilves: hoary does yes
<Tsjoklat> we went from warts to whores
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: not seeing it
<melazyboy> xorg blows
<melazyboy> xorg--
<Tsjoklat> you could file a bug report about it... or zit it out for a tad?
<melazyboy> and its hoary =D
<Tsjoklat> it does melazyboy
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: i think ill wait until tomorrow night.. and then ill freak out :)
<pepsi_> why does everyone want xorg then?
<jmhodges> im just hoping that this is just a sync up problem
<ironwolf> ulisse_: that's waht I see. :( sorry
<Tsjoklat> yeah sounds like a plan :)
<Tsjoklat> pepsi just like everybody wants firefox: to be ubercool
<jmhodges> pepsi_: because its a more modular design, and it makes pretty things like transparency happen correctly
<melazyboy> pepsi_: Because everyone has fancy nvidia cards and poor me is stuck with a puney ati =/
<jmhodges> hehe
<pepsi_> lol, who cares about graphics cards :P
<jmhodges> same here.. i just gto this vid card too
<ulisse_> ironwolf, do you have a partition that is not automatically mounted at startup?
<Tsjoklat> I got both
<Tsjoklat> thought ATI was the state of the art
<Tsjoklat> paid for more the damn thing
<jmhodges> hehe
* jmhodges nods
<melazyboy> pepsi_: Well with xfree i had 3d acceleration and the fglrx drivers =/ on xorg i have stupid 2d ati drivers that aren't 1/3 as good
<pepsi_> i dont care about 3d
* Tsjoklat is going to throw nvid back in
<jmhodges> pepsi_: well, thats great for you :).. us however..
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: bastard hehe
<jmhodges> s/us/we/
<melazyboy> *is jealous of Tsjoklat for having no affiliation with Texas, and owning an nvidia card*
<Tsjoklat> jmhodges sowwy :P
<jmhodges> hehe
<pepsi_> so 3d aside, how is xorg compared for xfree86?
<Tsjoklat> hahahah
<pepsi_> to
<Tsjoklat> you're smart or you ain't :)
<jmhodges> <jmhodges> pepsi_: because its a more modular design, and it makes pretty things like transparency happen correctly
<jmhodges> pepsi_: ^
<pepsi_> k
<jmhodges> its prettier, its faster, and its lighter
<melazyboy> pepsi_: Xorg has a different license... and thats about it!!!!
<jmhodges> and that too
<jmhodges> hehe
<pepsi_> ok
<melazyboy> pepsi_: The other changes include, xfree86-4.conf -> xorg.conf
<pepsi_> are many of you using hoary?
<Tsjoklat> and it sucks donkey balls
<ironwolf> ulisse_: all of mine mount correctly.
<melazyboy> and uh .. wait thats the only other change noticable without state of the art benchmarking
<ironwolf> pepsi_: hoary user here.
<plasmo> pepsi_: is cokie or pepsi better? :|
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Well phraised
<pepsi_> coke
<rocky_> G/day ppl
<jmhodges> pepsi_: me, and i think this is my 2nd time of getting ever so slightly fucked by it
<jmhodges> pepsi_: bewaaaaare!
<plasmo> ;)
<pepsi_> jmhodges: howso?
<Tsjoklat> dr. Pepper
<plasmo> rocky_: gday mate
<ironwolf> pepsi_: it's a development release.  It's very, very fluid... sometimes that breaks things, sometimes that breaks LOTS of things.
<jmhodges> pepsi_: for instance, a little while a go when the Ubuntu reops synced up with Debian's repos and the Deb repos had a borked sed pkg..
<rocky_> how you doing plasmo
<melazyboy> Yea ubuntu isn't like sid, when they say it can break, they mean it will break.
<plasmo> good good ;)
<melazyboy> err s/ubuntu/hoary/;
<jmhodges> pepsi_: imagine finding out you can't install or remove anything :) but that only lasted a day..
<pepsi_> hrm
<Tsjoklat> hoary is worse then sid
<jmhodges> pepsi_: things break, c'est la vie.. i like having the shiny new gaim etc
<Tsjoklat> sid ppl wait for fixes in hoary
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: haha, what?
<Tsjoklat> sid blokes wait for fixes in hoary before they throw it in their rep
<pepsi_> how can i see whats all in the hoary repositories?
<melazyboy> pepsi open up an html browser
<melazyboy> and go it out
<melazyboy> lol
<ironwolf> pepsi_: hoary is like sarge+sid, mixed with a fair helping of 'experimental'
<Tsjoklat> hoary is like sid and beyond
<melazyboy> I would argue thats in large misleading ironwolf, because sid has packages in it that are what 2 yrs old? where as all of hoary's were built in the past month?
<Tsjoklat> read above
<jmhodges> hoary is like taking crack, shrooms and washing it down with a nice gulp of liquid acid
<jmhodges> i like tossing in hyperbole
<Tsjoklat> comes close jmhodges
<plasmo> ^ lol
<jmhodges> hehe
<jmhodges> alright, 0417 and im making bad narco jokes.. time for sleep
<jmhodges> thanks folks
<plasmo> night
<jmhodges> night
<Tsjoklat> toodles jmhodges
<Maligant> anyone know how to configure auto-login?
<b_e_n_z> Maligant, gdmsetup
<Maligant> Thanks benz... that was too easy
<jmhodges> Maligant: nice gui way .. go to Computer>System Configuration>Login Screen Setup
<Tsjoklat> jmhodges: go away :P
<ironwolf> melazyboy: some of sid is older.  Most of experimental is fairly new.  Some of hoary is older, some is new.  The important thing is that it's a development release.  Not ready for stable/productional use.
<jmhodges> Tsjoklat: hehe, im going im going
<melazyboy> Anyone here in houston, or texas?
<Tsjoklat> only you melazyboy
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Thanks self esteem is soaring..
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy sowwy.. it is Treenaks fault.. he made me type it
<melazyboy> thats right always defer the blame
<Tsjoklat> it is true
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: I did?
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks does it all
<Treenaks> I do?
<Tsjoklat> yes tomorrow it is iz
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: oh ok :)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Tsjoklat> and if he is MIA ... we'll take joolz
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: or tering ;)
<Tsjoklat> yes let's use tering :)
<Tsjoklat> might as well :P
<Tsjoklat> night everybody be good
<melazyboy> no.
<melazyboy> good night
<calamari> ahh.. bump-media-player that's more like it.  I wish I could have it minimize to the system tray only tho.. even cd player doesn't seem to do that
<melazyboy> mp3blaster =D
<calamari> hehe
<dad> good evening eneryone
<dad> everyone ?
<lool> _evening_ ?
<lool> what country is this :)
<dad> japan
<dad> i think:)
<lool> oh yeah sorry, should've seen that
<dad> np
<dad> is it ok to ask a question?
<dad> oh well  - ummm force monitor refresh rate in XF84Conf
<dad> stuck at 60 but want 70
<dad> hmm bit like fishing lol
<dad> anyone know if a single setting of 70  instead of 30-80 for refresh rate in XF86Conf will force refresh rate or not?
<timo> does anybody know how to install the distutils for ptyhon-2.3.4 ?
<timo> i get the following error: AttributeError: DistributionMetadata instance has no attribute 'get___doc__'
<Kamion> timo: install the python-dev package
<timo> yes i tried that
<timo> but its not listed in synaptic
<the_stick> Aaaah
<the_stick> I just installed ubuntu , how do I change the res+refresh rate ?
<the_stick> btw .. it looks awesome
<Kamion> timo: python2.3-dev?
<Kamion> timo: it's probably not on the CD
<the_stick> huh ?
<the_stick> oh
<fabbione> hey Kamion
<Kamion> hi fabio
<fabbione> Kamion: you have plenty of nice udebs in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/
<Kamion> hooray
<Kamion> nice work
<timo> its not on the cd and i didnt find it on the packet sources
<fabbione> Kamion: let see if they work first :-)
<Kamion> python-dev | 2.3.4-1ubuntu1 |         warty | all
<Kamion> definitely in warty
<the_stick> can someone please help me ? *_*
<Kamion> timo: for hoary we've moved distutils into the main python package
<timo> which packet source do i need???
<timo> warty -> hoary?
<Kamion> no, warty should be just fine
<Kamion> you need 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main'
<timo> so hoary is the upcoming release?
<Kamion> yes, April 2005
<timo> ok thx i'll try that
<Kamion> it's still kind of flaky sometimes
<the_stick> it says my monitor can handle only 60hz @ 1024x768/
<the_stick> can you read this ?
<fabbione> Kamion: i am off for a while.. let me know (via email) if something is broken
<fabbione> Kamion: i will be able to look at them tomorrow or max monday
<Kamion> fabbione: ok; may not be around much myself today, though
<fabbione> Kamion: eheh don't worry
<fabbione> Kamion: if there are problems, i want to get them fixed before i start working on 2.6.9
<timo> Kamion: when searching for "python-dev" i only get the match "libboost-python-dev"
<Kamion> timo: it's definitely there; try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-dev' at a terminal
<timo> ok i'll do
<timo> Kamion: thx a lot, now its downloading at least :> but im sure it was not listed in synaptic..
<Kamion> did you hit "Reload" in synaptic after editing repositories?
<timo> no.. but it restarted the whole synaptics many times
<timo> or wasnt that enough?
<CardinalSin> hi all.
<timo> Kamion: yes, that was my fault.. after hitting the reload button it suddenly appeared
<Kamion> restarting isn't enough, indeed; reload is the equivalent of 'apt-get update'
<CardinalSin> newish Ubuntu user question. can i run "nautilus --no-desktop --browser" as root (or sudo)? if so how?
<timo> but woudnt it be kind of more user-friendly if restarting would be combined with offering a reload?
<CardinalSin> i don't want to have to open a root terminal every time.
<Kamion> timo: reload is expensive, particularly over dialup
<Kamion> timo: there'd be a riot if dialup users had to fetch the Packages files every time they started synaptic
<Kamion> although *offer* a reload, maybe; dunno ...
<Matt|> hi there. I'm a bit unfamiliar with apt. Can someone help me out? Is there a utility for removing unneeded dependencies? So, after installing a package which has required 5 dependencies, after removing that package, how can I remove the unwanted dependencies?
<timo> no, not a forced reload every startup, but a dialog telling the user that his package list could be out of date or something
<Matt|> ?
<Kamion> Matt|: deborphan
<Kamion> Matt|: aptitude can do it too, if you always installed packages with aptitude
<Matt|> Kamion, ok thanks, I don't have that package but I will look for it
<Matt|> no i don't use aptitude
<lifeless> ah, so ... use aptitude :) did you know it can be run like apt - that is aptitude install foo'
<Matt|> yes
<Matt|> but i use synaptic ;p
<RubenV> are these invalid module format errors on ndiswrapper normal?
<RubenV> or should i lock my version to .10
<Matt|> has anyone tried the new kernel image btw?
<RubenV> Matt|: just installed it
<RubenV> not yet booted
<Matt|> me neither
<RubenV> seems like lots of minor fixes
<RubenV> nothing big
<Matt|> :(
<Matt|> you've had a look at the changelog?
<RubenV> looks like lots of sparc stuff
<Matt|> :(
<Matt|> anything to acpi?
<RubenV> (quick look though)
<RubenV> lemme see
<RubenV> mostly sparc stuff
<Matt|> Kamion, when  run deborphan with no flags it lists some packages which seem important. Does it literally mean that nothing depends on those packages it lists?
<Kamion> Matt|: what packages?
<Matt|> a number of gstreamer packages
<Matt|> i don't know if i use them or not
<Kamion> Matt|: yes, I don't believe deborphan will ever list a package that is depended on by something installed
<tensor> heya! can i view divx movies with the totem movie player? are there divx codecs for ubuntu?
<Kamion> Matt|: if you aren't sure it might be better to leave them installed
<Matt|> yeah probably :)
<Matt|> what about libgtkhtml2-0?
<Matt|> sounds important ;)
<Kamion> Matt|: if you mean the new kernel image in hoary, it shouldn't change anything from a user point of view
<Matt|> Kamion, k
<Matt|> yeah i did mean that
<faisal> how do I mount my other NTFS and windows partitions in linux ?
<Kamion> 'apt-cache showpkg libgtkhtml2-0' will tell you reverse-deps
<faisal> I'm pasting from the root window
<Kamion> although I think that includes uninstalled packages
<faisal> root@ubuntu:/ # mount dev/hdc1
<faisal> mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Matt|> faisal, it's mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc# /mnt_point, but do it with care because you could destroy the windows partition if you try and write to it
<Kamion> faisal: pmount /dev/hdc1
<Kamion> you don't need to be root for that
<faisal> ok
<Matt|> i would suggest making it read only tho
<Kamion> true, pmount doesn't let you pass options and always mounts rw
<Matt|> or has ntfs support got better in linux now?
<faisal> root@ubuntu:/ # mount dev/hdc1
<faisal> mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kamion> so 'sudo mount -o ro -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /some/directory'
<Kamion> faisal: you didn't read carefully
<Kamion> but sorry, pmount won't work on a non-removable device, so ignore me
<faisal> sorry i tried that
<Matt|> faisal, as kamion says, try the command "sudo mount -o ro -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows"
<Matt|> faisal, you have to make the directory /mnt/windows first if you don't have it
<faisal> oh
<Matt|> Kamion, sorry to tap off your apt knowledge, but how can I use apt-cache to search which packages I have installed?
<Matt|> and if I do an apt-cache rdepends libgtkhtml2-0, are the packages its showing me ones which i have installed, or are they just all the packages which might depend on it
<Kamion> "how can I use my coffee machine to make tea?" :-)
<Kamion> try 'dpkg -l'
<Matt|> k
<Matt|> coffee machines make tea... and hot chocolate... and soup, some of them
<Kamion> apt-cache rdepends is showing all reverse-dependencies it knows about, not necessarily just installed ones
<Matt|> yeah ok cool
<Matt|> right I'm getting there
<Matt|> Kamion, thanks for ya help
<Matt|> Kamion, is there a command which removes all orphaned packages? a really unsafe command...
<Matt|> Kamion, ok i see it, don't worry
<faisal> how do i get into my root asccount in ubuntu?
<Matt|> faisal, you use sudo to get temporary root privileges
<mjr> I believe that's a faq
<faisal> sorry
<Matt|> mjr, i believe this is a help channel
<Matt|> faisal, type "sudo" before commands when you need to be root
<faisal> at 60hz, xchat black window is the only bearable window
<faisal> ok
<faisal> how do i stop x server ?
<mjr> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Matt|> faisal, log out, then do CTRL ALT F1, then log in to the console, and stop gdm
<faisal> <-- will stop askinfg Q's when the nvidia driver is installed
<faisal> ok
<faisal> thanks
<mjr> (with sudo)
<jind> How do I uninstall a deb package?
<Matt|> apt-get remove package is nice
<jind> Thanks :)
<jind> Checkinstall is nice too ;)
<jind> hmm, it's a locally installed package
<calamari> if I want to add something to the PATH globally, what file does it go in?
<jind> Isn't apt-get only for remetly fetched packages?
<ctd> jind: apt-get remove applies for all installed debs
<Matt|> is it not working?
<calamari> nm
<jind> ctd, thanks :)
<Vince-0> calamari - u find that file ?
<zopy> is it possible to add by default Gartoon Icons => http://zeus.qballcow.nl/icons.php ?
<zopy> or you want to make your own ?
<ctd> bob2: How does one usually change consoles on this hardware?
<Vince-0> no idea
<bob2> ctd: change consoles?
<bob2> like chvt?
<the_stick> Linux is tough
<the_stick> lot's of new stuff to learn o_O
<bob2> well, if you haven't used it before
<bob2> windows is confusing to me after not using it for years
<the_stick> i used SuSe
<the_stick> for a day
<the_stick> very slow and unstable
<bob2> it shouldn't be, don't forget to file bugs!
<the_stick> but this ubuntu this is very fast
<the_stick> thing*
<the_stick> really nice to use too
<the_stick> gnome > KDE
<the_stick> imo
<plasmo> D:
<altorus> hi, and is anyone familiar with the powernow daemon in here?
<altorus> its running on the default runlevel, but would like to change it from active to passive, it scales too quickly
<altorus> the init script tells me to creaate /etc/default/powernowd for custom options, but i'm unsure of the format
<ctd> bob2: virtual terminals
<zopy> is there another url for humanxmms because this failed http://anka.org/henrik/humanxmms/
<bob2> ctd: chvt
<zopy> ?
<ctd> uh?
<zopy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409 xmms skins
<Vince-0> what Gfx cards u guyz running ?
<zopy> this work http://www.xwebnet.com/files/HumanXMMS-0.2.tar.bz2 cool
<zopy> Matrox G400
<tolle> are there any easy to use graphical networksetting program that works, some dude needs one and he is 200km from here so i cant realy help him.
<tolle> ah it worked out, he was messing with the wrong networkinterface
<the_stick> Evolution Mail is pretty slick
<Rene_S> Is there a way to make application cover a panel ?
<bob2> ctd: to change from one virtual terminal to another, use chvt
<bob2> tho I think I don't get your question
<Matt|> what is the best way to backup my home directory?
<bob2> rsync it to another machine
<daniels> ctd: are you talking about the fact you can't do ctrl-alt-f1 or such with the ibook?
<bob2> ah
<Matt|> bob2, i was gonna compress it first if poss
<Matt|> then i'll copy it to another machine
<altorus> any laptop/powernowd users at all?
<bob2> rsync compresses
<Matt|> bob2, how does it work?
<Matt|> i need a server on the other machine?
<faisal> with which app do I open .deb files ?
<Vince-0> <R any of U guyz runnung AMD64 > * ?
<RubenV> altorus: full time laptop user here
<bob2> altorus: did you readf the man page?
<RubenV> lot's of em i think
<altorus> Yes i did, it doesn't give details as to the syntax of the debian specific optional config file
<bob2> Matt|: no, it can work over ssh
<Fwiffo> faisal: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Matt|> bob2, ok that's good. How do i get it working?
<bob2> altorus: sure it can take a config file at all?
<bob2> (the man page doesn't seem to say so)
<altorus> from the init script : # create the file /etc/default/powernowd if you want to override the value of
<altorus> # variable OPTIONS and change the default behavior of the daemon as launched
<bob2> Matt|: rsync -a -z -vv --partial /home/blah/ you@remote:/home/blah/backup/
<Matt|> wow
<altorus> it defaults to aggressive, which is too much on this machine would prefer passive
<bob2> altorus: oh, yeah, that's just to override command line options
<bob2> altorus: you can just edit /etc/init.d/powernowd
<altorus> bob2, yep, thats where i figured setting a different mode would happen :)
<altorus> i didn't see any mode settings in there, it just uses the default
<faisal> Fwiffo,  I want to install bittorrent
<bob2> altorus: or make a file called /etc/default/powernowd with the words: OPTIONS="-m2"
<bob2> faisal: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<bob2> faisal: but bittorrent is in ubuntu...
<altorus> bob2, thatnks thats the kind of syntax i was after :D
<bob2> altorus: erm, how do you mean?
<Fwiffo> faisal: yes, my advice is to use what's in the repositories
<faisal> it is o_O
<faisal> ok
<bob2> altorus: it's how you set settings for powernowd
<Vince-0> <R any of U guyz runnung AMD64 > * ?
<altorus> as in the syntax for that actual file, thru /etc/defaults its kinda all over the place
<bob2> Vince-0: it's best to just ask your question
<altorus> a lot of it being program specific
<Vince-0> bob2 - thats just my question
<bob2> altorus: everything I know of in /etc/default/ are shell scripts that get sources
<bob2> Vince-0: lots of people are using it
<Vince-0> kk kewl
<Matt|> bob2, wow rsync is clever. How can i compress the stuff?
<bob2> Matt|: -z says use compression
<altorus> nope still aggressive.
<bob2> altorus: did you restart it?
<Matt|> bob2, kthx
<Fwiffo> faisal: fwiw Azerus should be a good client for torrents
<Vince-0> Bitcommet is the best client
<Fwiffo> ok
<altorus> bob2, yep, just rereading the initscript, see if it gives any hinters
<bob2> 'start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec $DAEMON -- $OPTIONS >/dev/null 2>&1'
<bob2> you really just need to set $OPTIONS
<Matt|> bob2, its working thanks a million you rock
<altorus> ./powernowd
<altorus>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/powernowd {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<altorus> no options specified.
<bob2> erm
<bob2> sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd restart
<altorus> still too used to the gentoo way of doing things :
<altorus> :| rather
<altorus> woops, the dreaded G word - hehe
<jind> Can anybody recommend a gnome frontend to mplayer for me?
<jind> Preferably something in the repositories
<Vince-0> dunno
<Vince-0> sorry
<ctd_> Any particular reason it would be for mplayer?
<echylo> hi have a question
<echylo> just reinstalled ubuntu, from shipped cd
<altorus> jind, is gmplayer in the reps?  it /should/ be a part of the standard mplayer package
<echylo> now I want to mount my ntfs & fat partitions
<echylo> but it says its not supported by kernel
<Vince-0> echylo
<echylo> that's me yes..
<Vince-0> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdXx /mnt/xxx
<echylo> did that :)
<echylo> ntfs is not supported by kernel
<Vince-0> hmm
<bob2> echylo: what does "uname -r" print out?
<echylo> and in the previous it was
<bob2> it really is supported by the kernel
<Vince-0>  Imounted ntfs
<echylo> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Fwiffo> echylo: sudo modprobe ntfs
<bob2> echylo: and what *exactly* are you running?
<echylo> ?
<jind> gmplayer is installed be not working
<echylo> exactly?
<echylo> ubuntu 4.10?
<bob2> what is the exact command line you're using
<jind> /s/be/but
<Fwiffo> echylo: yes, that will load the needed kernel module
<echylo> doesn't work Fwiffo
<bob2> I'm 99% certain mount will load the module automagically
<echylo> ow it does
<bob2> show us the exact command you're running
<echylo> w8
<bob2> "wait"?
<echylo> yes
<Fwiffo> well I had that problem once and loading the module manually fixed it :/
<echylo> ok it works now
<echylo> thanks
<Matt|> bob2, rsync has not worked properly: rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(702)
<bob2> erm
<bob2> does it happen if you try again?
<bob2> what if you add another -v?
<Vince-0> Q! - has any1 had issies with apt -get fglrx and AMD64 ? > *
<Matt|> ok i'll try but it will take a while
<Vince-0> issues*
<bob2> Vince-0: you can just use normal english in here, you don't need to prefix or suffix questions with random characters
<Vince-0> I will do that bob
<bob2> Matt|: it should be very quicdk, it won't transfer anything that hasn't had it's mtime change
<Matt|> oh shit
<Kamion> Vince-0: they're only supported on i386 at the moment
<Matt|> bob2, too late for that, i've already deleted the remote dir
<bob2> Matt|: gah
<Vince-0> i emailed ATI - chooned them to make a working driver for us 64bitters
<Matt|> bob2, ;) i'll be back soon
<daniels> emailing ATI won't help, I'm afraid
<Matt|> Vince-0, that's not gonna do any good
<Vince-0> yar I know , its all I can do
<Matt|> they don't listen to 17000 strong petitions
<Vince-0> well then I am stuck with 2d
<Matt|> :(
<Vince-0> what kewl stuff have u guyz accomlished in Ubunt ?
<Vince-0> I wanna replace my winXp
<Matt|> Vince-0, you've got 3d graphics in winxp i guess
<Matt|> if you play games and stuff i guess you should keep windoze
<Vince-0> Matt| : indeed I do - the first thing stoping me from migrating
<Matt|> Vince-0, or you could buy a new video card i guess ;)
<Vince-0> Matt| : nought , thats not an option
<Matt|> k
<Vince-0> Matt| : what u doin about it ?
<Matt|> about what?
<RubenV> errr
<RubenV> the point is more: do you need 3D in linux,
<Matt|> RubenV, sure you do
<Vince-0> yeah u do
<RubenV> Matt|: I haven't seen much 3D on my desktop yet :)
<bob2> not everyone does
<Vince-0> well, get Cedega and Doom3
<bob2> I had some silly geforce2 for years and never used 3d on it
<Matt|> RubenV, i haven't seen much X on my desktop yet
<bob2> unrelated to the fact the silly binary drivers oopsed my machine
<Matt|> but if you wanna play games...
<Matt|> ok bob2 same rsync error
<RubenV> games can be missed
<Vince-0> indeed i wanna jamsom games
<Vince-0> well I donRubenV : so then u got a serverbx ?
<RubenV> Vince-0: ??
<Matt|> bob2, here is the error (3 lines)
<Matt|> total size is 559062878  speedup is 3808.67
<Matt|> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(702)
<Matt|> _exit_cleanup(code=0, file=main.c, line=702): about to call exit(23)
<bob2> RubenV: he's saying "so you don't play games, you must only have a server?"
<Vince-0> RubenV : if u dont use 3D then u running services - dont u get bored ?
<bob2> Matt|: erm, I don't know, that's odd
<RubenV> I have a desktop (which I don't use) and a laptop
<RubenV> why would i get bored?
<bob2> Matt|: maybe you don't have read permissions on some of the files?
<Matt|> bob2, remote dir: 564360  kallisto_backup/
<dad> can anyone give me a clue as to how to change refresh rate from 60hz on a G4 tower?
<Matt|> bob2, must be yeah
<bob2> Matt|: hm, stuff like ~/.aptitude is owned by root
<Kamion> Vince-0: plenty of non-3D games out there
<RubenV> computers can do more then just gaming :)
<bob2> Matt|: you could run rsync with sudo I guess
<zombics> after i installed the nvidia-glx i tryed to run X. i got this error: failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!  what can i do?
<RubenV> Kamion: I don't play games at all
<RubenV> :)
<Matt|> bob2, will it maintain the owners and permissions?
<Kamion> RubenV: yeah, *even* for gamers though
<Vince-0> Kamion : hehe - yar - but .... 3d common man - its imperrative
<bob2> Matt|: yes
<dad> ouch zombics:(
<RubenV> When i get bored, I try to find stuff to put in the bugzilla :D
<Kamion> Vince-0: *shrug* I play games and none of them are 3D
<Matt|> bob2, ok so would you recommend running it with sudo?
<Matt|> Kamion, tuxracer man
<Matt|> :p
<zombics> dad, dont like the sound of that :\
<Matt|> bob2, the alternative i changing the permissions on the local home dir ;)
<Vince-0> Lets just say, W/o drivers my srnsavers jolt
<bob2> zombics: load the module
<dad> oh ok  sorry cant help you then?
<bob2> zombics: "sudo modprobe nvidia", then add it to /etc/moduleses
<CraHan[zZz] > good morning everyone
<Vince-0> good morning, what country u in ?
<dad> good evening crahan
<CraHan> Belgium :)
<Rene_S> go back to bed its too early to be up
<RubenV> goeiemorgen :D
<Vince-0> that would explain it
<CraHan> it's around 1pm
<CraHan> but I just woke up
<CraHan> so it's morning :)
<CraHan> RubenV: heyhey :D
<zombics> bob2, thx! going to try it :)
<dad> bob2 i sudoed modprobe nvidia and got fatal erro not found ? :)
<bob2> dad: install the resitrcted modules package
<Matt|> bob2, will rsync delete files in the remote directory that aren't found on the local dir?
<bob2> no
<Matt|> k
<bob2> not unless you pass --delete
<bob2> but, it will nuke all changes on the remote side
<dad> restricted nvidia mods ok ill try thnkee
<bob2> so don't edit both ends
<Matt|> no it's only to backup
<Matt|> bob2, .bash_history is owned by root in my home directory. Perhaps i should delete that
<dad> what is the url for the restricted packages ?
<Matt|> dad, use synaptic to install it
<Matt|> it's called linux-restricted-modules or something similar
<dad> thnks matt i will have to add restricted to repos i guess?
<Matt|> dad, nope
<dad> oops okies ill have a peek
<Matt|> dad, dunno which repository it is in, but have a look
<Matt|> bob2, why is it saving my sudo .bash_history in my home directory do you know?
<lourens> hey
<dad> matt all i can find is nvdia-kernel-common?
<Matt|> dad, hang on a sec
<dad> ok thnks
<bram> hi... noob allert :-D
<bram> noob being, ... me !
<dad> its a big club bram :)
<Kamion> Matt|: use the -H option to sudo if you want it to change the home directory
<Matt|> dad, did you follow the wiki for the nvidia thing
<bram> installed ubuntu - all working well - except wireless, so... here I am :D
<azeem> hi
<Kamion> dad: linux-restricted-modules is installed by default
<Kamion> dad: you might need nvidia-glx though
<dad> no i didnt  im on a ppc  i dont see restricted mods in repositories
<dad> ah yes
<Matt|> Kamion, i think it's saving the commands i do with sudo -s in that file. Is there any way to save them permanently to /root/.bash_history instead of me passing -H
<Kamion> Matt|: no; sudo -H each time
<Matt|> nvidia-glx depends on linux-restricted-modules i think
<Kamion> or sudo -H -s
<Matt|> Kamion, ok
<bram> sooo. does anyone feel like guiding a nood through trying to figure out what's wrong w/ his wifi?
<Matt|> :(
<Matt|> bram, go ahead people will try and help
<Kamion> Matt|: or 'alias sudo="sudo -H"' in your .bashrc
<Matt|> Kamion, good idea thx
<CraHan> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3244
<Kamion> dad: nvidia-glx is only available on amd64 and i386, sorry
<azeem> how do I add a swap partition to ubuntu? I have '/dev/hda6 none swap sw 0 0' in /etc/fstab, but swapon -a fails with "/dev/hda6: Invalid argument"
<CraHan> question about that bug
<bram> well, I think it KINDA works, because the wifi connector thingy in gmome tells me 83% link strength
<Kamion> azeem: did you mkswap it?
<dad> uhoh lol guess i can live with it ..pretty awful artifactees though  thnks matt
<bram> however - trying to "enable" the wifi in the network settings (gnome) only switched it back off
<azeem> Kamion: eh :)
<Matt|> CraHan, seems quite clear
<lourens> I'd like to remap a key, but it seems that GNOME and/or Ubuntu won't let me
* azeem mumbles about misleading error messages
<CraHan> I,don't get that share folder option in the contect menu
<azeem> Kamion: cheers
<Matt|> CraHan, oh
<lourens> I created a .Xmodmap with the mapping and a .xinitrc to load it
<CraHan> if I right click a folder I have no option that let's me do that :)
<bram> I've got an Atheros chipset, supported by the madwifi project - which is supposedly used by Ubuntu...
<Kamion> CraHan: might be a hoary thing
<lourens> but when I first tried it GNOME informed me explicitly that it ignored my .Xmodmap
<CraHan> Kamion: I'm using hoary though
<lourens> and on a second attempt X wouldn't load at all if I had any kind of .xinitrc, even an empty one
<Matt|> CraHan, that's what he means
<CraHan> oh I see
<bram> so: Question => how do I figure out if my wifi 'sees' any of the networks floating around here, and how do I connect to it.
<CraHan> gonna have to add a comment in the big report then :)
<azeem> lourens: did you try 'Desktop Settings->Keyboard' and tweaking the layout there?
<Kamion> CraHan: do you have gnome-user-share installed? (I think that's the package name)
<CraHan> aah let me check that
<Matt|> new since yesterday
<CraHan> isn't that 2 different things?  They reassigned my bugreport about the samba sharing to this one, but I don't think gnome-useshare has anything to do with sambe
<CraHan> *samba rather
<lourens> bram: I've no experience with wireless, but may iwlist does the trick?
<Kamion> no idea
<lourens> try "man iwlist" in a console
<jdub> Kamion: yeah, gnome-user-share doesn't do samba configuration stuff
<CraHan> jdub: indeed, it does rendezvous and webdav
<jdub> CraHan: shares-admin
<lourens> azeem: well, it lets me choose another layout...but I have a laptop which has two backslash keys
<jdub> CraHan: i packaged it :)
<Matt|> LOL
<CraHan> jdub: I installed that and I reported a bug for it
<lourens> one to the bottom left of the return key, and one next to the left shift key
<CraHan> jdub: the menu entry didn't have the gksudo set
<lourens> the key next to the return key works as expected, the one next to the shift is dead
<jdub> CraHan: yes, known bug
<azeem> lourens: hmm, dunno about that
<CraHan> jdub: so I added a bugreport for it, but now they assigned it to a bugreport about the context menu, I don't have any option for sharing in the context menu of a folder :/
<lourens> so I want to have the one next to the shift key as backslash bar, and the one next to the return key as return as well, thus creating a big return key
<azeem> lourens: it might be that GNOME-2.10 will be more configurable in this regard
<lourens> which should me a matter of keycode 94 = backslash bar and keycode 51 = Return
<lourens> I had that setup on my previous Slackware install and it worked just fine
<lourens> I don't really care for a more powerful GUI config tool, as long as the thing wouldn't explicitly work against me :(
<lourens> if I want a system that thinks it knows better than me I'll go back to Windows...
<lourens> well, actually I wouldn't since I have no idea how to use Windows, but as a figure of speech ;)
<lourens> bram, does iwlist do anything interesting?
<Vince-0> I am just stoked I can even get into here with my Ubuntu ....
<lourens> sorry for griping :(
<bram> OKay, iwlist works - so I can see the networks - now - how do I connect ? I tried the Gnome network config thingy, but no luck
<lourens> I've been running Slack with icewm and KDE for the past five years or so, and I'm used to having a lot of power and nothing in the way of using it
<lourens> GNOME feels very limited to me...
<bram> ( gnome network settings => if I hit the "active" checkbox, it just de-activates itself )
<lourens> what does it say in properties?
<bram> wireless network + name of my SSID
<bram> DHCP...
<vIkSiT> Greetings all
<lourens> hi viksit
<lolo> Hello !
<vIkSiT> hey lourens
<lourens> bram: if you type traceroute www.google.com in a console, what does it say?
<lourens> hello lolo
<lourens> whoops
<lourens> I have to go get my laundry out of the machie
<lourens> machine even
<lourens> be back in ten minutes or so
<lolo> i've juste a (stupid) question : can i add debian server to my sources.list ?
<bram> well - I'm using my wired connection rite now - so I'm sure it'll do a proper trace... which makes me think: do I need to kill my wired connection in order to connect my wireless?
<vIkSiT> I was wondering.. how does the project cover the costs for the CD-shipment? I mean, are they *totally free of cost?
<lolo> whithout trouble with ubuntu packages.
<azeem> lolo: better don't
<azeem> lolo: what are you missing from Ubuntu?
<vIkSiT> Because for small organizations, its a heaven-sent when trying to propogate linux to more people..
<lolo> azeem: I can't install PAN newsreader :-/
<lolo> azeem: 2 dependance packages in error
<azeem> wat's the error?
<lolo> azeem: Dpend: libgnet2.0-0 (>= 2.0.4) and  Dpend: libpcre3 (>= 4.5) but not installable.
<Vince-0> What IRC clients r U guyz using (I dont like Xchat much) ?
<lolo> Vince-0: Try ChatZilla :)
<frankps> Gaim is an ok alternative
<azeem> Vince-0: irssi
<Vince-0> lolo :thnkz
<vIkSiT> Vince-0, try irssi?
<Vince-0> I cant get the nick list on the right of the chan window in Xchat
<vIkSiT> or even something like KDE's Kommunicate
<vIkSiT> Vince-0, ? Just pull the tab with the mouse towards the right..
<vIkSiT> tab == dividing bar between conversation and nick lists
<Vince-0> OMS! it was hidden there, thnkz
<vIkSiT> :) You're welcome
<plasmo> lolo: i can install both of those pakages u mentioned libgnet libpcre3
<azeem> plasmo: what versions?
<plasmo> libgnet 2.0.4-1
<lolo> plasmo: what servers are in your sources.list ?
<plasmo> pcre3 4.5-1.1
<plasmo> hoary
<lolo> Hum... I use warty
<plasmo> :D
<lolo> What is the difference hoary/warty ?
<plasmo> new pakages. lastest stuff
<Vince-0> What other appz r worth getting for my new Ubuntu /? - (general use ones, music,movies ...)
<lourens> back
<jdub> lolo: warty == stable release, hoary == development branch.
<lolo> jdub: like in debian Sarge/Sid ?
<CraHan> I like to live dangerously
<jdub> lolo: sort of
<CraHan> hoary all the way
<jdub> lolo: though hoary will be frozen and have a release
<jdub> lolo: whereas sid is a permanent development branch
<CraHan> I just love the uncertainty of doing a apt-get upgrade
<plasmo> dist-upgrade :)
<lolo> jdub: Can i use package from the 2 dists ?
<lourens> I used to use BitchX all the time, currently XChat
<lolo> or it is preferable to me tu upgrade the dist ?
<jdub> lolo: strongly discouraged to mix.
<jdub> lolo: you should really choose one or the other.
<lourens> bram: hmm, that may be a problem, yes
<jdub> lolo: if you are comfortable running sid and fixing debian machines, hoary won't be too much of a shock, though it does move a bit faster.
<lourens> I'm not sure what happens if you use two DHCP-enabled adapters at the same time
<bram> hrm
<lourens> at least the adapter is working properly I guess, if you have signal strength and can see the network
<bram> I think so - yea
<lourens> but if one connection's DHCP wants you to use one DNS server and the other another one for example, then who decides which is the one to take?
<lourens> and who decides which gets routed where?
<lolo> jdub: ok. But i whant USE my system, not debug it all time like in SID (that why i chosse Ubuntu)
<bram> okay - so - how do I kill the wired connection ?
<bram> how do I release the DHCP ?
<jdub> lolo: great, that's what releases are for. :-) use warty.
<bram> w/out having to unplug the cable and reboot ( ;-) )
<vIkSiT> later people
<lolo> jdub: hoary is must stable than sid ?
<lourens> well, you can probably disable it in the network dialog box
<bram> tried that before tho :-/
<bram> disable wired, then enable the wireless
<lourens> hmm
<bram> but it just unchecks the checkbox itself after 5 secs
<lemsx1> bram, what about: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<jdub> lolo: hoary is a branch of sid.
<jdub> lolo: and includes stuff like xorg and gnome 2.9, which are not in sid. it's definitely the development branch. :-)\
<bram> lemsxl: better tell me EVERYTHING I need to know, 'cos right now I'm talking to you on this wired connection ;-)
<lourens> that would be ifdown eth0 and ifup ath0 then I guess
<bram> so, if I take it down, :D
<lolo> jdub: ok, not for me :-p. But why there is unstallable package in warty ?
<lemsx1> bram, if that doesn't work, you will need to: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bram> okay - let's give it a shot :-)
<lemsx1> bram
<bram> see you guys in a bit
<bram> oh
<bram> yes?
<lourens> well, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should get you online again
<lourens> ah :)
* lolo is sorry for his stupid question, but he whant understand
<lemsx1> bram, and even if that doesn't work, this will: telinit 1 and then CTRL+D when asked for a password for root :-D
<jdub> lolo: unstallable?
<lourens> good luck bram
<lourens> jdub: yeah, that means that they won't deadlock :)
<lolo> jdub: Yes, i can't install PAN because there are 2 uninstallable pachages.
<jdub> lolo: not sure. pan is not in our supported set -> there may be breakages like that in universe.
<lourens> ah
<giannicola> #ubuntu-it
<bram> <test>
<bram> okay
<bram> it didn't work
<bram> :)
<lourens> hmm
<bram> but - at least I have some actual information now
<lourens> ah :)
<bram> I THINK it's just trying to connect to the wrong network
<giannicola> hi i want to change my ubuntu live language (of the menus), how can i do it?
<bram> it's up, it works, it tries to connect - but it doesn't get an IP
<lourens> aha
<bram> No DHCPOFFERS received. / No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<giannicola> hi i want to change my ubuntu live language (of the menus), how can i do it?
<Vince-0> how do I see what my current kernel is ?
<car1> hello,
<car1> I am trying to install warty on a pentium 3 with only scsi CD-ROMs
<Vince-0> waoh
<car1> I've tried to follow the instructions in the wiki boot floppies howto, but I get an error
<car1> I've summarised it on the forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=24705
<lourens> giannicola: I'm trying to find out, it would be nice to be able to switch easily...
<car1> Vince-0: current kernel: uname -a in a console
<lourens> vince-0: type uname -a at a command prompt
<lourens> eek!
<lourens> been using too much Windows at work lately...."command prompt"
<Vince-0> thnkz guyz
<Vince-0> terminal
<lourens> yeah, or console, or shell...
<Vince-0> or the typer thing
<clockorange> Im having some problems with Ubuntu Freezing sometimes.
<Vince-0> I have : 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic, can I just get 2.2.8.1 kernel source ?
<Vince-0> Freezin ? never heard of that in Ubuntu
<clockorange> Spec: Asus A7N8X-X, Barton 2500+,
<clockorange> Well, it just totally freezez, and the only option is to plug off the power
<Vince-0> hmmm -drivers ?
<Vince-0> does it freez in any other OS ?
<lourens> hmm, the only thing I can find about setting languages is that GNOME is supposed to have a Language setting in the System menu...but I don't have it
<lourens> clockorange: what other hardware do you have?
<clockorange> I dual-boot between win98SE & Ubuntu. Win98se runs fine
<clockorange> lourens, just a moment...
<lolo> I've find for my probem with PAN. I just add in my source list => warty main restricted universe multiverse
<olimar> Hi all, can someone help me? I installed Ubuntu everything worked fine till yesterday I don't get any sound from my notebook anymore
<lourens> olimar: what kind of notebook is it?
<clockorange> lourens, Well, theres all these integrated komponents on the motherboard, like LAN, USB & stuff. Geforce5200,
<olimar> Fujitsu siemens Celeron 1,5
<olimar> etc...
<olimar> any specific thing you want to know?
<clockorange> lourens, maybe i should update the Nforce-drivers?
* lolo thanks all for help and explanations.
<lourens> clockorange: hmm, have a look at /var/log/syslog.0 to see if it lists any errors
<lourens> ahh, proprietary drivers...that's always messy
<lourens> or are they open source?
<clockorange> lourens, ok
<clockorange> lourens, hmm...sorry, but no syslog.0
<lourens> ok olimar, let's look at the obvious stuff first
<lourens> you're sure nothing is muted?
<scaroo> hi ppl ! it seems that a recent linux-image update has deleted my initrd file, so i m unable to boot ... quite anoying, is there a way to repair that without booting into another os and then chroot?
<lourens> no syslog?
<lourens> is there anything named syslog or similar in /var/log?
<clockorange> lourens, Okay! Just found it :)
<lourens> ah
<clockorange> lourens, Hmmm...maybe i should post this in #flood
<lourens> scaroo: well if it doesn't boot then I don't see another option than to boot into something else to fix it...
<lourens> I'm there clockorange, so go ahead
<Evil_Furby> Hi, I need a little help. I want to get my Netgear WG511T wireless card working on my laptop.
<scaroo> lourens, of course but, dunno maybe a grub option or something
<scaroo> so i m gonna dl a live cd
<lourens> hmm, well maybe grub could do it
<lourens> I don't know very much about grub really, sory
<lourens> sorry even
<olimar> well ok
<olimar> so what ? search the syslog?
<lourens> I was thinking of checking the mute buttons
<lourens> ALSA mutes everything by default when you start up
<olimar> Aha
<lourens> I guess GNOME mixer would then load your previous values afterwards
<olimar> ok
<lourens> but if it didn't...
<olimar> ic
<lourens> if you try to play what happens, does it play but without sound, or does it give an error message?
<olimar> it plays without sound
<lourens> ah, then a volume/mute problem is likely
<olimar> everyhting plays without sound so I think you guess is true
<olimar> but how can I "unmute" or reload my values then?
<lourens> well, you could right-click on the volume icon in the tray, and select Open Volume Control
<lourens> that should give you the mixer, and you can check what is and isn't muted
<zombics> i cant install anything from apt-get :/ every thing i am trying to install its telling me thats the packedge is broken :/
<zombics> o... never mind fixed it
<plasmo> O_O
<lourens> wow zombics, that's quick :)
<triablo> i have this big problem: after like 15 to 20 mins the x server shuts itself down without me wanting it.. :S wtf?
<muhammad> Does checkinstall work well for Ubuntu?
<plasmo> yep works nicely
<lourens> triablo: maybe it got unionised? ;)
<olimar> Great!
<lourens> but seriously, what hardware do you have?
<plasmo> apt-get install checkinstall ;)
<olimar> unmuted the also Mixer and everything works!
<olimar> Alsa imena
<lourens> perfect!
<olimar> mean
<olimar> but then why didn't it unmute or reload the values?
<triablo> lourens: huh?
<lourens> sorry triablo, bad joke
<olimar> and why do i have an Alsa mixer Tab and a hardware Tab with the OSS mixer on it?
<plasmo> olimar: update to hoary and itll be gone :D
<olimar> hoary?
<triablo> and another problem: it might take up to 15 mins for event the lightest applications to start sometimes
<lourens> well, probably because Linux is in a bit of a transition phase between ALSA and OSS, so current systems are both ALSA and OSS compatible
<olimar> what's hoary ? ;)
<lourens> so your mixer shows up twice
<triablo> just starting gkrellm takes like 10 mins
<lourens> hmm
<lourens> then there is something seriously wrong...
<triablo> you bet
<triablo> i am thinking of reinstalling the whole shit
<triablo> and see if it works better then
<olimar> well...
<olimar> lourens are sou speaking about me or triablos gkrellm?
<lourens> triablo
<lourens> you seem to be fine now right?
<lourens> the question is if your settings will survive the next reboot
<olimar> ah good #puh# I thoguht i hae  a serious problem O_o
<olimar> ok gotta go and many thanx again lourens!
<lourens> you're welcome
<lourens> drat
<lourens> too late
<triablo> ok ill just re-install. back in 30 mins =)
<lourens> ok
<plasmo> goodluck ;)
<warty> hi i can't install flash plugins
<warty> how can i?
<Skwid_> hey
<warty> hi i can't install flash plugins
<Skwid_> i need to install my ubuntu without booting on a cd, can i do it from my current win98 ? :/
<plasmo> hello warty
<warty> hi
<warty> can you help me?
<plasmo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=flash
<warty> can you help me?
<viktor_> Hi, I thought I'd be able to upgrade to Hoary by in synaptic repository settings replace "warty" with "hoary". I did so, marked all upgrades, and applied it.
<Skwid_> i saw people on mailing lists that copied the files to the hard drive, and installed distributions like debian by running a dos script
<viktor_> But when I rebooted I had a slight problem, or well - I couldn't boot. It finds my kernel but not the initrd.img... I booted with a live cd and there is no initrd.img, except a symbolic link in /...
<viktor_> anyone got an idea of how to fix this?
<scaroo> viktor_, the sqme here
<plasmo> viktor_: did you do a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<viktor_> plasmo: no, is that the problem..
<scaroo> boot using q livecd, then chroot, then "mkinitrd"
<viktor_> ?
<plasmo> so u just marked it in synaptic
<Skwid_> anybody have a clue ?
<viktor_> scaroo: ok, thanks... should I do the apt-get dist-upgrade after that?
<plasmo> try dist-upgrade so that it upgrades to hoary
<plasmo> remember apt-get update first
<viktor_> plasmo: yeah, foolish isn't it? (I got so gazed away by the usability of ubuntu)
<plasmo> lol
<lourens> Skwid_: hmm, no no clue
<Skwid_> ok
<Skwid_> thx
<lourens> the problem is that you don't have a cdrom drive in the PC?
<Skwid_> lourens: nope, just a usb one
<Skwid_> and can't manage to boot on it
<Skwid_> no floppy either
<lourens> hm, tricky...
<Skwid_> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<Skwid_> found this
<Skwid_> gonna try
<lourens> well good luck :)
<Skwid_> yeah ... thanks :)
<lourens> I'm going to grab some lunch
<lourens> almost 3 pm already here..
<pmfp> Hi everybody, why isn't UTF-8 standard?
<Treenaks> pmfp: because it will be in the next version.
<Treenaks> pmfp: there wasn't enough time to fix all programs for this release
<pmfp> Treenaks: understood
<snerfu> hi
<snerfu> I have a laptop and the cd drive has seen some abuse, I can boot up to the installer but when I am installing the base system it errors out, I have tried 3 different CD's. How can I get it to install base from the network?
<snerfu> I have no floppy drive unfortunately.
<Treenaks> snerfu: isn't there an howto on the wiki?
<snerfu> The wiki tells of a tftp boot, but I would rather not do that
<snerfu> Treenaks, what i was looking to do is not really covered on the network install on the wiki hehe
<pmfp> snerfu: perhaps use Knoppix to install it?
<snerfu> it could be somewhere else on the wiki I havent seen. I have looked pretty extensively.
<snerfu> pmfp, ahh good idea. that boots well.
<snerfu> Ill give it a try
<viktor_> scaroo: which livecd did you use? i'm experiencing some problems here..
<BenZ|iBook> night guys
<Rene_S> so fam and gamin can't co-exist eh ?
<Skwid_> snerfu: i have the same problem :(
<Boeboe> question
<Skwid_> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<Boeboe> I am running the livecd right now. this damn thing wont recognise my radeon9600, wont play any mpg or avi files, is slow as hell and wont let me write to ntfs partitions
<Boeboe> why the hell would someone want to switch to this....thing
<Boeboe> oh, and I havent mentioned the annoying 60Hz that is burning out my eyes right now
<CraHan> strange
<scaroo> Boeboe, i cannot speak about the livecd, but the installed system is really usable and attractive, and easily administred
<CraHan> nautilus doesn't show the 'create archive', 'add to music library' and 'share' options when I right click on a folder
<CraHan> I could have sworn that I used to have those
<scaroo> CraHan, i think that nautilus 2.9.1 has introduced q change in the plugin api
<CraHan> aha
<CraHan> that might explain it
<Boeboe> scaruu, this is how they hope to convince a windows user like me? Im no idiot, I like to keep my computer usable without having to worry about weither it -might- work or not
<Boeboe> so, this livecd isnt exactly good advertisment :p
<CraHan> Boeboe: I don't see any windows live cd's floating around, so I'd say the linux live cd is an added bonus :)
<CraHan> besides, it might save your behind if windows ever comes into a non bootable state
<CraHan> ;)
<Boeboe> you dont? I use them all the time at work, for troubleshooting
<Elwood> i know about windows live cd..,but nothig special
<Boeboe> okay, that livecd wasnt made by microsoft, but it exists
<Boeboe> and its REALLY convenient
<CraHan> I'll have to investigate that
<Elwood> CraHan, sure..you can easily found the script for make your own
<pmfp> What does it matter if others make bad live cds? if you, Ubuntu, makes a live cd, it is there to be useful
<blight> Hi all, I'm running 4.10 on P3-800 256MB RAM and it's quite slow, any hints on speeding it up?
<CraHan> question is of course, with my linux bootcd I can access all my windows ^partitions and do a lot of stuff.  I'm in doubt if the windows boot cd will let me access my linux partitions :)
<Elwood> blight, sure
<pmfp> (with that said, I haven't tried it, but I believe Boeboe made a good point)
<Elwood> CraHan, lol
<Elwood> blight,  remove all unuseful packs :)
<CraHan> blight: I'm using it on the same hardware and it's rather speedy here, of course it depends on ones own experience
<CraHan> blight: you could go over the installed packages and see if there's anything you can uninstall
<Boeboe> difference: I dont see any system diagnostic tools on the ubuntu liveCD, while I can troubleshoot almost everything with my windows livecd :p
<blight> Elwood, it's a VAIO notebook, reason I'm asking is that Fedora Core 2 seemed alot more responsive
<CraHan> Boeboe: I personally use Knoppix as a live cd
<Boeboe> I use ubuntu liveCD to evaluate if it is a good idea to switch away from my windows desktop
<CraHan> ah ic
<Boeboe> so far it didnt impress me at all, horrible display support and that totem video player doesnt seem to work
<blight> My load ave is sitting at 2 and besides X, gnome and xchat there is not much running that I can see
<Boeboe> cant display flash animations. wont let me write to ntfs either
<CraHan> Boeboe: I have no problem with those things on my Ubuntu install
<CraHan> of course I can't comment on the livecd
<CraHan> but I'd understand if a lot of stuff isn't on there because of space restrictions
<Boeboe> Im looking at 60 hertz on a crt monitor
<Boeboe> no way to change it
<Elwood> blight, i removed gnome and i use fluxbox
<Boeboe> my videocard, one of the most generic ones these days isnt recognised
<CraHan> if I go to screen resolution in my gnome system preferences I can set the refresh rate
<CraHan> Boeboe: what videocard is that?
<Boeboe> it doesnt recognise a radeon9600, do you have any idea how mamy people use that?
<Boeboe> crahan, if I try that, ubuntu wants to reboot
<CraHan> Boeboe: I have a cyberbladeXP myself
<CraHan> no 3D support either
<Boeboe> in windows, you can do that on the fly
<CraHan> and you know why that is?
<maskie> Boeboe, i running livecd and i can change refresh and resolution .... might be something to do with your videocard
<CraHan> because the manufacturer trident refuses to release the specs for it
<Boeboe> I checked, there are linuxdrivers for my videocard
<pmfp> Boeboe: you can download drivers for your graphics card from ATIs site
<Boeboe> Ive even seen mandrake use them
<Boeboe> but it wants me to compile and stuff
<Boeboe> and since Im an everyday user
<pmfp> Boeboe: I'd guess that Ubuntu refuses to package them for licensing reasons
<CraHan> if you install ubuntu you can install a set of nonfree modules
<Boeboe> I expect ubuntu to do that for me
<CraHan> which include nvidia drivers and a lot of other stuff
<CraHan> but as I understand it support for ATI cards is below average on linux as a whole
<CraHan> and we have ATI to thank for that
<maskie> there is a lot of restricted stuff like java, drivers, flash, codecs that are not allowed to be distributed due to licence issues
<CraHan> not the people responsible for ubuntu
<CraHan> as long as companies refuse to release specs for their hardware, there's going to be problems
<pmfp> CraHan: it's the people responsible for Ubuntu who will not include the drivers because of the license they have chosen and the restrictions they have imposed, not someone else
<CraHan> pmfp: ATI support on all linux distro's is not up to par
<CraHan> nvidia is fine
<Boeboe> so
<Boeboe> lets put it this way
<CraHan> in any case, I have flash working, java, play divx, mpg and wmv movies
<pmfp> CraHan: and is nVidia's drivers includes?
<CraHan> so I can't say it's not working here :)
<Boeboe> if I install ubuntu on my HD, can you ensure me there will be an easy way for me to get radeon 3D support on my pc?
<CraHan> pmfp: you can use the default nv driver or install the non free nvidia one easily
<pmfp> CraHan I believe you, I've had that running on Linux without problems
<pmfp> CraHan: still no out-of-the-box 3d support, still not optimal 2d performance - sort of like ATI
<CraHan> true
<CraHan> and no Boeboe I can't guarantee that because I haven't been able to setup a linux machine with that card personally :)
<CraHan> I'll never say something I couldn't try myself first
<CraHan> brb
<Boeboe> one of the most popular brands of videocards and they dont even know if it will work...
<Boeboe> wow
<Boeboe> synaptic gives a bunch of errors
<pmfp> Boeboe: besides not including a non-free driver, which I think they should work out a way to, it actually is not their fault that there is no Open Source version of the driver available, because ATI does not provide the source, due NDAs and such
<Sorcy> Boeboe, blame ati
<CraHan> k
<Boeboe> ok
<CraHan> Boeboe: I'm not an ubuntu dev, I just *use* it
<Boeboe> so ati users shouldnt install linux since there is no easy way to get it working, I get it
<CraHan> and I don't speak for everyone when I say something in here
<CraHan> I never said it's not possible or not easy
<CraHan> I'm just saying that I don't know if it's easy or feasible because I don't have the first hand experience
<pmfp> Boeboe: it depends on your ability, whether or not it's easy. I never had a problem with the nVidia non-free ones, but I've never tried ATI's since I don't have any of their cards
<CraHan> if you'd ask me how the support is on a Toshiba Satellite pro 4600 or a G3 Ibook I'd be able to give you a perfect roundup
<CraHan> I don't think is very smart to generalize the statements of one individual to the whole of the linux community
<CraHan> just because I haven't had the chance to try it doesn't make it impossible :)
<pmfp> Boeboe: perhaps you should stay with Windows for the time being, or you could try some Linux distro. If you want to start easy, perhaps SuSE or Mandrake would be a better choice. Or you can always let it mature and come back in half a year or so.
<CraHan> heck, even if I tried it it might be related to my abilities :)
<CraHan> pmfp: well said
<Boeboe> well
<CraHan> I always say that you should use what fits your needs best
<CraHan> in my case, that' slinux
<CraHan> ^ personal statement :)
<Boeboe> I tried ubuntu just because they said it was easy :p
<CraHan> the livecd, not the actual install on a HD
<maskie> or have a dualboot between windows and linux ... then you can always go back to windows if things do not work out
<CraHan> if you have a spare HD I'd suggest you try to install it
<CraHan> might get you further
<Cody_> Hello
<Cody_> I'm having a problem with the Ubuntu installer
<CraHan> brb
<Boeboe> anyway
<Boeboe> back to windows for now, screen is killing my eyes
<Cody_> Ubuntu install almost complete, went to "Finish Configuring" said it was done, it said I could login.... but the next step was "Open a shell" so I did that and it said "linux not found" gave me a shell, and when I restart I get the whole installer again
<pmfp> Is there an ETA for the next release of Ubuntu?
<maskie> pmfp, April 2005
<Cody_> also, how does one pronounce ubuntu?
<pmfp> maskie: oh
<pmfp> Well, I'm off for some studies
<pmfp> later
<pmfp> (will try out Ubuntu on my new laptop 'round christmas)
<frytus> ;] 
<Cody_> any ideas for my install issues?
<maskie> Cody_, no idea
<Cody_> what's the installer supposed to do once you do the second-to-last step of configuring?
<Cody_> mine just says it's done you can login, and when I hit OK it goes back to the list of install steps!
<NetwrkMonkey> does ubuntu have the madwifi drivers in the base install?
<cody_> I have a problem.
<cody_> I didn't set a root password in install (it didn't ask me to, I dont' think) and doing sudo passwd root as the website suggests just asks me for my root password
<Kamion> cody_: no, it's asking for *your* password
<Kamion> cody_: you don't need to set a root password if you don't want to; you can just leave it unset and use sudo to gain root privileges
<cody_> oh
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> I did an upgrade lately, and I cannot log into my system anymore, before that I tried su and sudo and got an error "couldn't find authentication service" - anyone idea?
<Vince-0> nought bra
<sparehead1> hello people, I broke it again ^_^
<palle> hi how do i activate smb-support?
<Vince-0> ehhe
<Vince-0> smb ? - should be running automatically
<palle> it tells me it doesn't
<Vince-0> cant browse windows machines ?
<palle> im trying to change something and it says activate smb-support
<palle> no i wan't to browse my sisters machine...
<Vince-0> is it Linux ?
<palle> and i would also like to share my internet connection with her
<Vince-0> heh
<palle> no she have windoze
<Vince-0> kk
<sparehead1> ahhh, new kernel, nvidia module isn't loading at boot up but Xfree refers to it
<Vince-0> Use internet connection sharing on the Win machine
<palle> is that easier then?
<sparehead1> sorry, talking to myself, dont mind me
<Vince-0> palle : enable the services u want to share in the properties of the connection
<Vince-0> palle: advanced tab i think
<Vince-0> palle : enable (http, https) and whatever u need
<Vince-0> the ICS machine must have an IP of 192.168.0.1
<Vince-0> kk , done ?
<palle> vince-0 i can't find where to change it
<Vince-0> My network places, on the left panel go to 'View my connections"
<palle> vince-0 k i have changed ip now
<Vince-0> is it WinXP ?
<Matt|> tseng, is it possible to remove evolution cleanly and continue using gnome?
<palle> no this is linux
<palle> my sister has winxp though
<Vince-0> palle : the server machine is XP
<Vince-0> ?
<Matt|> thanks
<Matt|> tseng, is it possible to remove evolution cleanly and continue using gnome?
<palle> so i should use the XP-machine to share internet with?
<tseng> Matt|: hrm, the panel is built against it now i believe (in hoary)
<Vince-0> palle : the XP machine has the modem ? then share the connection ...
<palle> vince-0 the server now is my linux machine
<Vince-0> oh ok
<Matt|> tseng, that's what i mean with the "outlook express" thing
<palle> vince-0 no i have internet on linux machine
<Vince-0> ok ok
<Vince-0> thats different
<palle> vince-0 ok
<Vince-0> and a mission
<Vince-0> lemme see...
<palle> k
<tseng> Matt|: well, the backend and what you are thinking of as "Evolution" (the client) will become more seperate i believe
<tseng> Matt|: the panel is built against evolution-data-server
<Matt|> is it
<Matt|> do "apt-cache rdepends evolution-data-server"
<palle> i guess i would have to activate SMB first?
<Vince-0> palle : smb is for file sharing I think .
<palle> okay...
<usual> palle are you trying to share net access with multiple pc's?
<Vince-0> palle : but the syntax is : service smb start
<palle> usual no only with 1 comp that uses WinXP
<Matt|> tseng, do "apt-cache rdepends evolution-data-server"
<tseng> Matt|: i did
<Vince-0> palle : it would be far easier to have the modem in the XP machine and share it from there...
<palle> vince-0 okay thnx
<tseng> Matt|: anyway
<Matt|> tseng, looks clean?
<tseng> it does, besides
<tseng>      - build again with evolution-data-server.
<tseng> from the gnome-panel changelog
<Matt|> tseng, compare with apt-cache rdepends evolution
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> so gnome doesn't run without evolution-data-server
<palle> vince-0 okay can you tell me how to do if i change modem to the Xp-Machine then?
<tseng> oh, there you have it
<tseng> e-d-s dep on evolution
<tseng> i wouldnt touch anything in that case.
<Vince-0> palle : I am using ICS off an XP pc now - I am on me Ubuntu box... Its easy
<Matt|> tseng, yeah
<palle> vince-0 okay
<sparehead1> anyone here running 2.6.8.1-3-686 kernel with the nvidia module? I just installed it but it wont take the nvidia module, says it cant find it. I had it running on the 386 version of the kernel. I'm thinking there in lies my problem. SHould I uninstall the nvidia packages and install while running the 686 kernel?
<Matt|> tseng, so even if someone wants to use a different email client, they have to have evolution?
<palle> vince-0 are there any howto's or something?
<tseng> Matt|: seems that way atm
<Matt|> sparehead1, did you install the restricted-modules
<Vince-0> palle - I dunno - I just know how to do it- I will tell u when U install the modem
<palle> vince-0 or if you can tell me, i'd have to write it down though
<Matt|> tseng, it's gonna be that way forever right?
<Matt|> :(
<tseng> well, id hope that e-d-s and evolution will be seperate entities someday
<Vince-0> palle : install the modem first and make the connection , but dont connect as of yet
<Matt|> tseng, what does eds do?
<tseng> it stores contacts, calenders, etc
<palle> install it on the windoze machine and then come back?
<tseng> its the backend database to evolution.
<Matt|> tseng, so it is likely that it will become separate to evo?
<Vince-0> palle : yar - do that then come back here....
<tseng> so for example, an IM client could use the same contact list as evo
<tseng> is where this is going
<sparehead1> umm, not explicityl. I've got multiverse in my source. And I did have the nvidia module running on the 386 kernel (followed the instruction from the unofficial guide, exept i didn't put the debian sources in my list)
<Matt|> tseng, sounds like outlook express to me
<tseng> Matt|: sounds smart to me.
<palle> vince-0 ikay
<palle> okay*
<Matt|> sparehead1, you need linux-restricted-modules for the 686 kernel i believe
<tseng> the problem with outlook isnt a bad concept
<Vince-0> palle: kk
<tseng> its a bad implementation
<Matt|> guess so
<sparehead1> ok, I'll have a lookie, thanks matt|
<tseng> with an open source implementation, anyone can freely access the database
<Matt|> still the idea that processes are running which integrate my email with my IM is a scary one
<Matt|> i'll rephrase
<plusch> Hi. I'm just building a local Ubuntu-mirror for Warty and according Security and was wondering if the security-Upgrade-packages (naming-scheme '*ubuntu*deb') really also reside in the normal pool-directory-tree of Warty? (With Debian Woody, it's necessary to both mirror Woody and Security, but for Ubuntu, will it be enough to mirror a Warty-server only, and the Security-Upgrades are included automatically?)
<cardador> hello. anyone knows how can i connect to the internet with an ADSL USB icedata 500?
<Matt|> it's scary if I don't have a choice about it
<Matt|> cardador, usb modem... mmmmm...
<tseng> Matt|: you have a choice not to use it at all
<Matt|> tseng, how is that done?
<tseng> dont use it
<Matt|> tseng, don't use gnome?
<tseng> you can use gnome and never start evolution
<Matt|> so eds only starts when evolution starts?
<tseng> Matt|: its in my session but.. if you arent using apps that access it
<tseng> who cares
<tseng> pretend you dont see it if it bothers you, i guess
<Matt|> tseng, maybe - does it take up memory?
<Karakth> Can I customize the ubuntu liveCD as far as the default gnome background and stuff goes?
<tseng> 1.3% of 512mb
<Matt|> tseng, k
<tseng> i hope e-d-s doesnt always dep on the client, however
<Matt|> tseng, how do you find out how much memory it is taking up?
<Vince-0> Karakth : dunno about that, thing is you have to save the settings somehow so they get used again... I dont use live CD
<tseng> ps aux | grep evolution
<tseng> 4th column
<Karakth> Vince-0: Well ideally I'd take the liveCD iso, change some stuff, and burn it.
<Matt|> tseng, ok well alarm_notify and exchange_component are taking up more
<Vince-0> Karakth : You specifically want a LiveCD ? I use DamnSmallLinux and it worked like a bomb !
<Vince-0> 49Meg
<tseng> Matt|: you might check out #evolution on gimpnet
<Matt|> what does the calender_alarm_notify one do?
<tseng> you can set alarms in evolution
<Karakth> Vince-0: Well, I want to give liveCDs as a christmas present. So I'd want to change some of the splashscreens, background pics, etc, to make the chritmassy and give them a personal touch.
<tseng> that pops up a dialog when an alarm goes off
<tseng> for a meeting or whatnot
<Matt|> tseng, does the dialogue come up even if the client is not open?
<tseng> ya, thats why its a daemon
<tseng> it runs seperately.
<Vince-0> Karakth: good I idea! but I dunno about the configuring thing, isnt there a Chan for LiveCD ?
<Karakth> Vince-0: This is for windows-users, so it has to be easy-to-use and stuff.
<Matt|> tseng, ok that's pretty clever
<tseng> Matt|: another neat thing is
<tseng> Matt|: if you have stuff in your evo calender, it shows up in the minicalender on the panel
<tseng> Matt|: when you click the clock
<Matt|> tseng, yeah ok i think that is worth 4% of my ram, even if i don't use it atm
<Matt|> tseng, ok thanks for all the help :)
<tseng> nps
<sparehead1> i think thats got it Matt|, YOU ROCK!!
<Matt|> sparehead1, good
<Matt|> tseng, how come you are in #devel but not in here?
<tseng> this channel is mighty busy sometimes
<tseng> and not very useful to me
<tseng> i like to help people sometimes, but it gets old.
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> fair enough
<Treenaks> wb
<Matt|> tseng, are you working on ubuntu?
<tseng> not directly, no.
<tseng> i help where i can
<Matt|> :)
<Matt|> this is a nice community i think
<Gwildor> morning all
<GotD0t> mornin
<CraHan> tseng: well your repository is a great help :)
<CraHan> does anyone else have a problem in hoary that there's no more 'add music to library' and 'add to archive' options in the context menus for folders in nautilus?
<Gwildor> yeah,  i have that problem
<dimgr> is ubuntu debian unstable?
<Gwildor> ubuntu is ubuntu
<tseng> dimgr: ubuntu is derived from debian unstable
<CraHan> Gwildor: great to hear, that way I know it's not me :)
<Gwildor> crahan, if you want to call it great, i miss that function
<tseng> dimgr: with modifications of many packages, and a few packages that havent hit sid yet
<RubenV> CraHan: that's because there's almost no bonobo left in nautilus
<RubenV> those two were bonobo thingies
<Gwildor> bonobo is gone from the room too :(
<CraHan> RubenV: yeah but there's also no 'share this folder' either
<RubenV> thank god!
<CraHan> which is something that was added in the newest gnome-system-tools
<dimgr> i think i'll give it a try ...but i hate gnome:P
<RubenV> dimgr: why?
<Gwildor> RubenV, why did they remove that feature?
<dimgr> i have been using fluxbox
<CraHan> Gwildor: yeah I like that feature too to be honest
<Gwildor> dimgr, fluxbox is apt-getable
<dimgr> yes i know
<dimgr> welll
<RubenV> Gwildor: don't know the exact reasons why bonobo was deprecated
<dimgr> i think ill install ubuntu to see how it is different than other distros
<RubenV> but you should be able to find it on gnome-desktop-devel
<GreenBox> how do i get root access?
<Gwildor> RubenV, CraHan, is the feature gonna come back?
<RubenV> GreenBox: not
<GreenBox> sudo -?
<RubenV> use sudo
<CraHan> i personally like ubuntu because of its use of dbus and hal
<Gwildor> GreenBox, with sudo
<tseng> GreenBox: sudo command, or sudo -s for a shell
<CraHan> whatever USB device I throw at it, it works :)
<GreenBox> ok
<RubenV> CraHan: idd :)
<CraHan> external DVD burner, bluetooth dongle, flash card
<tseng> GreenBox: its better to not take a full shell if you can get used to it
<Karakth> I'm thinking of introducing some people to linux...Is ubuntu suitable?
<CraHan> all work out of the box
<dimgr> the only thing i dont know if i will like is the sudo thing all the time instead of su - pass
<GreenBox> but why can't i just su - ?
<RubenV> Karakth: yes
<RubenV> highly
<CraHan> I've grown used to the sudo thing myself
<RubenV> GreenBox: don't use root
<RubenV> sudo
<CraHan> I tend to use sudo on the debian machine too as of late
<GreenBox> omg
<RubenV> as little as possible
<Gwildor> GreenBox, you can if you enable it, but its best not to
<Karakth> Ok
<CraHan> I like the no root approach
<Karakth> Thanks
<GreenBox> im using root do to things that require root permission. i don't wan anyone to access my root account, so i sudo -s and change password, and then use su -.
<tseng> ...
<tseng> you just defeated the purpose
<dimgr> what if i create another user and give it a pass then su - pass - root will work right?
<Gwildor> GreenBox, this that require root....do this I.E. sudo apt-get update              sudo apt-get upgrade
<Matt|> CraHan, *grins* i keep trying use sudo on my other machine nowadays
<Vince-0> jeez
<Matt|> dimgr, you need a root account if you want to use su. but it's not necessary
<Vince-0> How do I restart my eth0 ?
<Matt|> Vince-0, /etc/init.d/network restart should do the trick
<Vince-0> shot Matt
<GreenBox> i dont like sudo, that's all
<edulix> /etc/init.d/networking I guess :P
<GreenBox> don't *
<Matt|> sorry networking
<Matt|> GreenBox, you can enable the root account
<Matt|> GreenBox, check the faq
<GreenBox> ....
<GreenBox> brb
<Chand> hi
<Chand> i cant see openoffice 1.1.3 packages on main
<edulix> Matt|: I've already had that confusion several times- in suse it's also "network".. :P
<Matt|> edulix, *grins*
<GreenBox> with sudo i don't need to write password each time, right?
<Matt|> GreenBox, no it remembers it for a short time
<Chand> but there is an announce for openoffice 1.1.3 on hoary-changes
<Vince-0> Matt| : woah dood , isnt there like a service restart or summing ? - that file is too deep for my current knowledge
<GreenBox> well that fucks it. then everyone with access to my computer while im loges on can also access root
<Vince-0> issues there GreenBox
<Gwildor> GreenBox, only if they know your user pass
<Matt|> Vince-0, sorry: type this: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Vince-0> kk
<Matt|> GreenBox, no only the administrator
<NetwrkMonkey> how do i find out which language packs are installed?
* StarScream upgrading to hoary
<GreenBox> Gwildor: i meant WHILE I (my user account) is LOGGED ON
<NetwrkMonkey> How do I update firefox to 1.0?
<NetwrkMonkey> i saw the wiki page but it didn't say anything
<Treenaks> NetwrkMonkey: there's no such thing as 'language packs', but you can select languages using "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<Treenaks> NetwrkMonkey: you don't need to upgrade if you want to keep running warty
<triablo> ok i just found out the only problem that made me format my computer, is still there.
<Gwildor> GreenBox, yeah, but the USER will have to sudo before evry command they need root for, and if they dont know your user pass, they cant get root
<GreenBox> ...
<GreenBox> ok
<GreenBox> like that
<GreenBox> this makes my user pass just as importent as the root pass
<Gwildor> GreenBox, sudo doesnt remember your pass for long, if you sudo apt-get update (enter your pass), then sudo apt-get upgrade (it will have your pass already), it doesnt REMEMBER much longer than that
<Debbie> Hi all, just wondering if anyone that helped me last week is still in here?
<triablo> GreenBox: i assume that you don't usually give any of these passwords away to anyone?
<GreenBox> uhm
<eruin> anyone else having trouble with their camera on last hoary update?
<eruin> when I connect it I get "images on this device - import?" but gthumb doesnt recognize it
<Anti_> Hi
<apoka> ubuntu-es :(
<triablo> i miss the "amp" and the "play" utulities in apt
<gorecky> hi to evreybody!
<Zugwrack> Greetings back to you...
<triablo> hi
<gorecky> im in here for the first time, preparing to get ubuntu installed on my system..
<Zugwrack> Hey everyone..what was the name of the file that rhytmbox needs to stream mp3 and listen to it? libmad something?
<gorecky> therefore, i still got some questions before i can go about it..
<Zugwrack> gorecky: Awesome... PC version or PPC(mac)?
<gorecky> yeah, awesome.. ;)
<gorecky> pc
<Zugwrack> Ask away..
<gorecky> so, do i need to erase existing windows-partitions (ntfs) or can i leave them and just add new ones for the new ubuntu-system?
<Zugwrack> gorecky: Depends...do you want to still dual boot into windows?
<gorecky> yeah, i need some win-apps for my work
<gorecky> dual-boot with winxp is what i wanna get
<Zugwrack> gorecky: So do you have partition magic or something that will allow you to open up some free space on the hard drive?
<gorecky> dont think i got partition magic yet, but i'll get it if needed
<Zugwrack> In WinXp I think you can right click on the My computer icon select manage and then adjust your hard drive size that way
<gorecky> i'll clear up enough space, that will work, but do i have to care about the partition before installation?
<Zugwrack> Sorry select disk management...then try resizing the free space on your drive...
<zombics> how can i make that modprobe nvidia will work at boot?
<Zugwrack> No...Ubuntu will ask you which partitions to use...
<gorecky> and it will add a new one or more by itself?
<gorecky> but i guess so..
<Vince-0> If u guyz see " palle " choon him I will be back later ... thnkz
<Zugwrack> gorecky: If you have one drive the hard drive name should be /dev/hda...then /dev/hda1 would be the windows partition...Ubuntu will slice up the free space and make /dev/hda2, 3 or whatever it needs
<Zugwrack> zombics: Once you run modprobe, assuming you have no errors it should load on the next boot
<gorecky> i got two hdds, is it wise to use one for linux, leave the other for windows?
<Zugwrack> gorecky: If you can spare the second drive just use all of it..that is what I did on my mac...I have a 20 gig just for Ubunut
<Zugwrack> *Ubuntu
<Zugwrack> Tell it to erase all of drive /hdb
* eim got Doom III successfully running on Warty. Nice.
<gorecky> aha, but then i'd have to set the start device in my boot menu?
<Zugwrack> gorecky: Ubuntu will check to see if there are other Operating systems and add them as a choice to choose at boot
<gorecky> cool
<Zugwrack> gorecky: No need for all of that...
<Zugwrack> gorecky: If you just use the second drive just sit back and relax...are you using a router?
<gorecky> ah, yeah
<zombics> Zugwrack, i have no errors but it still dont run at the boot
<NetwrkMonkey> anyohne else experiencing crashes when trying to configure the weather applet?
<Zugwrack> Ok is it setup to use DHCP?
<Zugwrack> Or as a DHCP server I should say?
<gorecky> yes
<gorecky> but what is that concerning?
<Zugwrack> Ok then during install it will assign an ip and update(answer yes when asked)
<gorecky> ok, i read about that
<Zugwrack> zombics: What do you mean exactly? Once you modprobe a module, it automatically loads that module during boot...no need to re-run modprobe again
<Zugwrack> gorecky: Do you have a second box that you can be on IRC with during install?
<gorecky> zugwrack: no, thats somehow my concern, if anything happens..
<gorecky> zugwrack: but as a conclusion, what if i'll erase my existing partition and go about setting up both systems new?
<Zugwrack> gorecky: I haven't installed the PC version of Ubuntu...but as far as Mac is concerned it is the best installer I have ever seen..so you shouldn't have any issue
<Zugwrack> gorecky: I am not sure what you mean?
<Gwildor> Zugwrack, erase everything..start from scratch
<wasabi__> Having some problems with ssh-agent.
<Zugwrack> You mean on hard drive 1?
<wasabi__> Namely, it's not doing what I think it's suppose to do: cache key passwords.
<gorecky> yeah
<Zugwrack> Gwildor: I have already stated that to gorecky ;-)
<gorecky> erase win-partition, theres too much crap on
<Zugwrack> Well that is an option...
<gorecky> yeah, sort of better feeling too, not to add, but to start with it new
<Zugwrack> gorecky: If it was me...and you need to clean up your windows drive...I would wipe it...reinstall windows since you need it..then still use your second drive dedicated to Linux...I think most would agree with that statement
<djk_> It seems Ubunutu doesn't have freetype's bytecode interpreter compiled in. Is this true?
<gorecky> ok, my first intention was to use the second drive only for data, but i guess this is the more secure way..
<triablo> why the hell isnt mPlayer included?
<Oly> hi, got a new ubuntu install, but need help getting wifi working
<NetwrkMonkey> oh i figured out my gweather issue, reinstaled the gnome applets
<gorecky> zugwrack: on the other side, i'd have to save my 16 gigs on second drive to cd, that's quite a disadvantage..
<Oly> i have a belkin pcmicia card
<Zugwrack> gorecky: Be advised that you can read from ntfs filesystem, but you have to compile in the kernel write capability..this may have changed I am not positive
<Oly> and found the atmel drivers
<Oly> but its going on about making the drivers and all i get are errors
<Oly> its not even saying what they are only that there was 2
<gorecky> but if linux got its own partition, that would be no topic
<Zugwrack> gorecky: What about copying the 16 gigs to your first hard drive under windows...leave it alone ...then you can use drive 2 for linux
<gorecky> hm... ;)
<gorecky> i guess thats what ill do
<Zugwrack> gorecky: It is all about choice...whatever will work for you...we could probably come up collectively with 25 variations on how to install linux...it is all up to you and what you need to do with your system ;-)
<gorecky> zugwrack: yeah i know, but theres nothing special need..
<Zugwrack> gorecky: No..just do it dude...
<Zugwrack> At the very worst all you have to do is reinstall everything...and lets not get into the backup thing...everyone should always back up data...irregardless of OS
<gorecky> i just wanna use mainly linux, win for any cases..
<the_stick> Hi
<the_stick> I downloaded amsn , but I can't install :(
<Zugwrack> Hi the_stick:
<gorecky> and using two diffrent hdds is more secure?
<the_stick> it asks for 'dependencies'
<Zugwrack> gorecky: I suppose...
<the_stick> so , what do I do ?
<gorecky> allright..
<the_stick> Matt| = very helpful dude
<triablo> the_stick: "apt-get install amsn" and you get a precompiled package
<the_stick> ah
<Zugwrack> the_stick: Is this something you are needing to compile?
<Zugwrack> thanks triablo
<the_stick> it's a .deb file
<gorecky> and to my second question, as i checked out knoppix, suse and debian (last two on different pcs)  i decided to go for the kde-desktop -> how easy/difficult is to pick that instead of gnome?
<Zugwrack> dkpkg would be the program used to instal locall files...but
<the_stick> yeah I tried that , but it fails because dependencies are not found
<Zugwrack> gorecky: Ubuntu uses gnome default...so there is a wiki page on how to install kde
<the_stick> gorecky, KDE is like windows
<the_stick> more like windows*
<gorecky> well, you could compare its look also to osX..
<Zugwrack> then go ahead and use synaptic..or the command triablo gave you to let apt handle the dependencies
<gorecky> i feel more comfortable working with it
<triablo> xfce looks more like osx
<the_stick> Zugwrack, ok suppose it's thingy.deb , what should I run ?
<Zugwrack> gorecky: There is information on the ubuntu wiki page about how to install kde...and gnome has a browser link to click after install...you should be able to do that..
<kent> does any one know what module to load to get a topcom lancard 115 working in linux?
<gorecky> sure thing, just wanted to check if someone has experience with that
<the_stick> and how do I make my /home directory show up in Synaptic so that I can directly install any packages I download ?
<gorecky> in deciding what distribution to chose, kde was a main factor
<Zugwrack> the_stick: If you are getting dependencies needed to install the .deb file then you would first need to use apt instal <.deb> for the dependencies required..after that you should be able to install the package you are trying to use now
<the_stick> ah . thanks
<Zugwrack> the_stick: np
<gorecky> for ubuntu is mainly supporting gnome, i was thinking about taking a distri with kde as default
<Zugwrack> gorecky: You can use synaptic to download and install kde....it really isn't that big of a deal unless you have a dial up connection
<the_stick> Zugwrack : it says "E: Couldn't find package amsn_0.94-1_i386.deb
<the_stick> " after reading packages , and building dependency riewas ?
<the_stick> riewas = trees .. *
<Cred> Evening. How do I get support for GD library in Apache2? I can't find any proper modules.
<Treenaks> GD in apache or in php?
<gorecky> ok, just the question if kde as preference is a big reason not to take ubuntu
<Cred> Treenaks, PHP
<Cred> Or the same actually. I just want to use GD with PHP :)
<Zugwrack> gorecky: If you want a really good bloated install of a linux version that will let you try about ten different window managers then Mandrake linux 10.1 would be your choice..it is probably the best for newbies, or persons not wanting to invest time in configuring linux
<Treenaks> Cred: apt-cache search php4 gd
<Treenaks> Cred: and you'll see
<gorecky> but i guess my question is more concerning the idea of ubuntu, not the practice..
<Cred> Treenaks, thanks!
<Treenaks> gorecky: the idea of ubuntu?
<Zugwrack> gorecky: If you want the philosopy behind Ubuntu then go to the home page...
<zombics> how can i change my screen res?
<Zugwrack> *philosophy
<Zugwrack> greets Treenaks:
<Treenaks> hey trainwreck
<gorecky> i was there several times, dont worry. ubuntu obviously had some reasons to take gnome.
* Zugwrack wow he can translate german too...heh
<the_stick> still doesnt work :(
<the_stick> Zugwrack, can I PM you what it says ?
<Treenaks> gorecky: oh the reason ubuntu chose gnome, not "the meaning of the word Ubuntu"
<gorecky> yeah, i should have explained it better..
<the_stick> if only I got log in as root in ubuntu :(
<Zugwrack> the_stick: I understand that you want to learn how to solve why your .deb package is bombing...I have other things I  need to complete...sorry..
<the_stick> NP dude
<Treenaks> the_stick: what does not work?
<Treenaks> (just tuning in)
<gorecky> i spent the day browsing through the distributor's sites 2 make a choice
<the_stick> Treenaks: I can't install amsn 94
<the_stick> it's a .deb package
<Zugwrack> the_stick: You use "sudo <command>" in Ubuntu
<Treenaks> the_stick: apt-get install amsn?
<the_stick> I install it using dpkg but it quites because it can't find dependencies
<Treenaks> the_stick: what's the error message?
<Treenaks> the_stick: the exact ones, preferably :)
<zombics> how can i change my screen resolution?
<the_stick> oh
<the_stick> can I PM them to you ?
<the_stick> Treenaks : it's ~ 14 lines
<Treenaks> the_stick: use www.pastebin.com
<Treenaks> the_stick: also, what's wrong with gaim that you want amsn?
<gorecky> as a conclusion, how much time/effort would i have to invest to handle my ubuntu-system?
<Treenaks> gorecky: very little
<gorecky> considering me being an absolute newby to linux?
<the_stick> http://www.pastebin.com/123947
<Treenaks> gorecky: you'll manage, especially if you come back to this channel :)
<gson> wooooooooooooooha
<gson> goodmorning
<Quest-Master> Which apt package has the KDE games in it?
<Quest-Master> Besides kde-games
<Quest-Master> I already removed that, and there still a bunch of games in the Debian folder
<Treenaks> the_stick: apt-get install all the packages named 'However: <this name> not installed'
<Quest-Master> Anyway to remove them?
<gorecky> i spent quite some time looking for the right distri..   ubuntu seemed to be the right one, it is just about getting serious, and same for me with linux, that has to fit! ;)
<Zugwrack> Treenaks: Which .deb package do I need to get the mad(MP3) support installed for Rhythmbox?
<Quest-Master> Zugwrack: Just use XMMS or BEEP
<Zugwrack> can't remember the name
<Treenaks> Zugwrack: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> Zugwrack: it has an explanatins
<Zugwrack> thanks
<Treenaks> explanation, too
<gorecky> ok, i'll go about it, thanks for your answer, i'll be back fo r sure.. :)
* Zugwrack heck I already got it installed just looking for *mad*..hehe
<skeff> I have ddclient running but it doesn't seem to do anything
<gson> jiyuu0 seen naruto 110-111 ?:)
<jiyuu0> gson, not yet... it's still in my housemate pc
<gson> oh k, same old naruto ep....:/
<jiyuu0> but i just read 240
<gson> but i got it to work in mplayer so iam happy:D
<gson> k your on the manga..
<jiyuu0> yub
<jiyuu0> got the whole set
<gson> what else do you read? one piece?
<jiyuu0> nearly a cd
<gson> hehe nice:)
<StarScream> anyone running hoary on PPC?
<jiyuu0> i think that's the only one
<gson> k, there are many others thats worth reading
<Olivier_54> yop
<gson> i want to see naruto movie!
<jiyuu0> me too
<jiyuu0> seems nice
<gson> very nice
<jiyuu0> machine that can seal his chakra
<gson> heh ye
<jiyuu0> gson, so i guess ur time is 7 something?
<gson> yepp true
<gson> 18.26
<jiyuu0> here 1:26am
<gson> heh, sick :)
<jiyuu0> i only got time for guide at night
<gson> yepp
<gson> i need to find some kaizokufansubs releases now, beucase i cant write to my other disks:(
<gson> ntfs...
<gson> hate it:)
<jiyuu0> write to ntfs... stable?
<jiyuu0> i scared screw the ntfs system
<gson> ye, well i think i will stick to ubuntu now
<gson> so i will kill all ntfs disks
<jiyuu0> haha
<gson> :D
<jiyuu0> how bout vfat?
<gson> hm
<gson> can i have all data left after changes?
<GotD0t> if i add an option for a module in /etc/modules.conf and then i reload the module doing rmmod ipaq and then modprobe ipaq it should update corectly right?
<jiyuu0> gson, don't catch ur question
<gson> heh
<gson> nevermind
<jiyuu0> ok
* jiyuu0 back to work
<gson> cu laters:)
<jiyuu0> :)
<kagou> hi
<slysy81> Can someone help me please I cant load Ubuntu in graphical mode
<slysy81> Using an x800xt
<Vince-0> slysy81 : u using AMD64 ?
<slysy81> nope its a 32bit AMD
<slysy81> I have the same problem with Fedora Core 3
<Vince-0> hmmm , did it find ur ATI driver ? or did u select one ?
<slysy81> I chose ATI in the Ubuntu install
<slysy81> The live CD works a treat though
<Vince-0> I used the raedeon generic driver on my 9600xt and it worked
<Vince-0> I sense its a driver problem
<slysy81> You mean you just chose ATI?
<slysy81> Yeah weird thing is I googled it and found nothing
<Vince-0> yar therz issues with ATI drivers
<Vince-0>  Iam not sure what driver the x800 would use , but u must find the right one
<slysy81> I dont understand why the live CD works surely drivers are the same?
<slysy81> How would I install it from just text mode? I have no idea
<Vince-0> dunno dood, I am new to this 2. I just went with the flow installing and it was fine
<Vince-0> palle !
<palle> how do i activate smb?
<Vince-0> service smd start
<Vince-0> smb *
<palle> yeah it doesnt work
<palle> in a terminal?
<Vince-0> wierd
<Vince-0> yar obv.
<palle> huh?
<Vince-0> in terminal obviosly - use root terminal
<egon_spengler> slysy81: Try, if offered, using the radeon vice the ati driver. The ati driver is for older cards than the radeon
<palle> yeah thats what i tried
<palle> "command not found"
<slysy81> I see so theres a choice of radeon or ATI?
<slysy81> Do I need to reinstall to do that?
<Vince-0> palle : smb is for file sharing - u know this
<palle> yeah
<egon_spengler> slysy81: Can you get to a command prompt, text mode?
<slysy81> yes
<egon_spengler> try Xfree -config
<palle> vince-0 can you tell me now how to do with the internet sharing?
<kent> My brother bought a new networdcard and put it into his computer.   How does Ubuntu handle that? Should it be autodetected directly, or will it be added if he tries to use eth1? When he ran dhclient from the command the eth1 got detected. Should i take the name of that module that it uses and put it in /etc/modules (well, somewhere like that) ? Since its not automaticly detected, i guess we have to make it load that module everytime somehow..?
<mjr> The ati driver should start the radeon driver when necessary (though this doesn't actually work in hoary for at least 9250s)
<Vince-0> palle : u got the modem in the XP machine ?
<egon_spengler> If that doesn't do it, then xf86config will get you a text mode setup to configure X
<mjr> kent, should be detected if it's a pci card
<skeff> What CD writer software is recommended for Ubuntu=
<palle> no, i could'nt do that now, since my sister is using the windows comp
<slysy81> thanks I will try it
<palle> but if you tell me i can write it all down so i can do it later...
<mjr> kent, you'll have to configure it separately eg. with the gnome network configuration tool
<mjr> skeff, nautilus mostly
<Vince-0> palle : ok
<palle> vince-0 ok
<Vince-0> palle : pm me
<skeff> mjr, so how do I burn an ISO9660 image with Nautilus?
<tvon|x31> Q: do I want 'discover' to manage mount points?
<mjr> skeff, right-click it and an option to burn should present itself
<skeff> mjr ok
<skeff> mjr, and otherwise just drag and drop for normal data CD?
<mjr> yeah, to the CD writer window
<skeff> mjr is it possible to configure Rock Ridge, Joliet extensions somewhere?
<kent> mjr, well, its a topcom 115 (they mention realtek-drivers on their homepage), but when my brother boots his computer it does not autodetect right now, but perhaps its my fault. it does not show up with ifconfig, but perhaps that becaus its not configured right now?
<mjr> I don't think so, I believe it uses them by default though
* iz is away: Ik ben bezig
<mjr> kent, yep, only configured interfaces show up in ifconfig
* iz is back (gone 00:00:04)
<sparehead1> how many people game on ubuntu?
<sparehead1> and do people use ubuntu for servers or just desktop?
<snerfu> i wouldnt use it for a server.
<snerfu> debian would be better
<snerfu> for that
<sparehead1> fair enough
<RaCarter> how do you enable root user in ubuntu?
<_|Imanewbie|_> RaCarter: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tvon|x31> RaCarter: you don't need to, but if you really really want to, run "sudo passwd root" and give root a password
<tvon|x31> So, with the default setup in Hoary, is discover supposed to handle mount points or no?
<_|Imanewbie|_> tvon|x31: I edited that manually here.
<jmhodges> inotify isn't in the hoary kernel, yet, correct?
<_|Imanewbie|_> *ive
<RaCarter> thank you
<tvon|x31> jmhodges: I think that is correct
<jmhodges> cool
<tvon|x31> jmhodges: though if you have /dev/inotify it is
<jmhodges> ahhh, i was wondering if there was a simple way.. thanks tvon|x31
<RaCarter> I guess you don't need root but it would be annoying if you had to do a series of tasks and execute more than one program as root using sudo each time
<tvon|x31> jmhodges: np
<jmhodges> tvon|x31: doesn't look like it :) thanks
<tvon|x31> RaCarter: "sudo -s" gives you a root shell
<tvon|x31> RaCarter: Its mostly a matter of changing the way you do things really..shrugging old habits
<jmhodges> tvon|x31: is that more like `sudo su -` or `sudo su` ?
<GotD0t> i would think sudo su is a bit redundant
<tvon|x31> jmhodges: I think they do the same thing in the end, but "sudo -s" is the "sudo way" so I figure it makes more sense
<jmhodges> ahh ok
<_|Imanewbie|_> jmhodges: sudo -s or su -> su = super user, will ask you the root password and allow you to become a super user
* jmhodges will just read a man page
<jmhodges> right, but there's a difference between su - and su
<tvon|x31> _|Imanewbie|_: yeah, but with the normal setup there is no root password
<_|Imanewbie|_> tvon|x31: but I gave him the url for that
<RaCarter> yeah
<snerfu> sudo with option that gives you roots path, i forgot what it is, works just as good as being root.
<RaCarter> it seems like sudo -s asks me for my user password, not root password
<tvon|x31> RaCarter: that is correct
<_|Imanewbie|_> RaCarter: yes so read, the url Ive sent you
<snerfu> thats right
<tvon|x31> sudo will only ever ask you for 'your' password
<snerfu> because your in the sudo group
<_|Imanewbie|_> RaCarter: but you can change it
<tvon|x31> The point is there is zero reason to give root a password
<tvon|x31> except...
<_|Imanewbie|_> tvon|x31: except?
<tvon|x31> except for GUI apps that use something like gtksu
<tvon|x31> though the ones in Warty were modified to use gtksudo
<tvon|x31> granted you can always run them anyways
<RaCarter> ok, how do I change that behavior?
<tvon|x31> but for a nicer experience you might want to give root a password so you can run them via the gui I suppose
<tvon|x31> RaCarter: which behavior?
<RaCarter> if I give someone else an account they can install things as root using sudo -s ?
<RaCarter> using their own password?
<tvon|x31> I don't know what the default restrictions are.  I think only the first user has that kind of privledges.  This is controlled in /etc/sudoers
<tvon|x31> s/that/those/
<_|Imanewbie|_> RaCarter: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<_|Imanewbie|_> Wich is the URL of that site that gives the amount of downloads of the linux distros daily and give it reviews?
<Gwildor> distrowatch?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Gwildor: I suppose, can you give me the url?
<Gwildor> diestrowatch.com
<Gwildor> distrowatch.com
<Gwildor> sorry
<_|Imanewbie|_> Gwildor: Thanks a lot =)
<Gwildor> :)
<sulkd> ehm guys.. if you haven't already, you should register yourself and your boxen at http://counter.li.org.. need to get ubuntu use high enough that it actually gets its own column..
<tvon|x31> _|Imanewbie|_: back to 'discover'.  You say you editied it manually...was it in use by default or no?
<Zugwrack> I was asking what the method of updating the menu system is after installing packages? Some don't seem to show up on the menu after install with synaptic
<_|Imanewbie|_> tvon|x31: no
<tvon|x31> _|Imanewbie|_: Thanks
<anselme> hi
<Vince-0> (I proud , I helped my first n00b)
<_|Imanewbie|_> Vince-0: congrats =)
<Vince-0> thnks
<Vince-0> what u up to Imanewbie ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ive been a newbie for like 3 years with linux
<_|Imanewbie|_> so I'm a kind of an oldie newbie =)
<Vince-0> I have been a newbie for like a month
<Vince-0> will always be one tho
<Vince-0> dood - U could prob help me out -- hehe
<plagiats_> hi!
<_|Imanewbie|_> Vince-0: why will alllways be one? Sooner or lather you get the idea, and things become allways the "same"
<Vince-0> I wish
<the_stick> <-- getting a headache
<the_stick> I can't install anything
<Vince-0> Il get there one day
<Vince-0> I am gonna make a manual for noobs as I learn
<the_stick> it ALAWAYS returns an error message..
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: what do you meant by "cant install anything?"
<the_stick> either "You don't have access" , "You don't have this , you don't have that"
<the_stick> _|Imanewbie|_,  : I have a .deb package , it doesnt install
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: are you triing to do it as super user?
<anselme> give the exact one, pls
<the_stick> I'm as the default user
<Quest-Master> Does anyone know if Wine can emulate things like PaintShop Pro or Photoshop?
<the_stick> life wouldve been easier if I could login as root
<anselme> u can do sudo passwd root ;-)
<Skwid_> Quest-Master: you nuts ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: do su, in a terminall shell, it will ask for a super user pass, give yourt user pass
<kristjan> hi all
<Skwid_> Quest-Master: get gimp
<Quest-Master> Skwid_: ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: then apt-get install whatever you want
<_|Imanewbie|_> Does FreeBSD worths to be used for a home user?
<gson> hm what ftp prog do you all use ?
<kristjan> i want to install firehol. how do i make it start on each boot? is it enough if i just copy the firehol(.sh) script to /etc/init.d?
<vrln_> _|Imanewbie|_: that's a question of opinion
<frytus> ;] 
<vrln_> most linux users would say no, all bsd users would say yes
<vrln_> :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> vrln_: =)
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ubuntu isnt in linuxiso.org =(
<frytus> why you want bsd if you have ubuntu hehe ;] 
<Quest-Master> Skwid_: There are a lot of features missing in it :(
<gson> whats the best ftp application ?
<kristjan> anybody?
<Quest-Master> gFTP is a good one gson
<gson> oki tnx
<Quest-Master> sudo apt-get install gftp
<gson> heh mm
<gson> synaptic
<frytus> vsftp ;)
<_|Imanewbie|_> gson: I use ftp from shell
<_|Imanewbie|_> gson: so it is installed by default
<gson> ye ive done it some time but sick and tierd of it:)
<the_stick> ok , how do I setup a root account
* kristjan feels ignored.
<anselme> @gsno: ncftp
<the_stick> I want to always use root
<the_stick> don't want to sudo everytime
<Quest-Master> You have to do sudo everytime
<kristjan> the_stick: sudo passwd
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu was built like that the_stick
<the_stick> oh
<gson> k anselme, ill check gftp first:)
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: youy shouldnt use root all the ime
<the_stick> it's ok , I'm not worried about security , nothing 'valuable' or 'private' in my PC
<kristjan> the_stick: sudo passwd
<vrln_> using root all the time is is very bad idea
<gson> yepp, i never use root heh
<vrln_> and just because you don't have anything important on your system is not a good excuse to use root all the time
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: it is not about security, if you are logged as root and slip you finger in delete buttun you may distroy your system
<vrln_> think for the good of the entire internet
<vrln_> it's not nice to let your system become a zombie/bot
<gson> :D
<vrln_> there are enough such systems already anyway
* tvon|x31 has no clue why everyone wants root
<the_stick> ok , I just want to use root to install all my applications , and then I'll go back to using a normal account
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: so do su
<the_stick> I tried that , I can't login
<gson> sudo works fine?
<NewNick> does ubuntu have patched FGLRX drivers for XORG yet?
<tvon|x31> sudo
<tvon|x31> sudo sudo sudo
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: it will ask for a root pass you give it
<the_stick> done it
<_|Imanewbie|_> tvon|x31: whatever
<the_stick> I then logged out , but I can't login as root in the main login screen
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: give you normal user pass
<tvon|x31> the_stick: in GDM?
<the_stick> yeag
<anselme> the_stick: do sudo passwd root before doing su
<tvon|x31> dont login as root in gdm
<the_stick> oh
<the_stick> then how?
<_|Imanewbie|_> the_stick: just become a super user in a terminal screen
<tvon|x31> the_stick: you want to use the console to install packages?  meaning, you don't want to use synaptic?
<the_stick> yeah , but I want the x-server thing too
<tvon|x31> (synaptic == gui for managing packages)
<GotD0t> did you guys see the /. article about the guy who released a build of OOo 1.1.3 that integrates with KDE and Gnome
<the_stick> I want to install amsn 94 but it keeps telling me it can't find dependencies
<the_stick> I tried apt-get
<tvon|x31> GoneBoB: yeah.  gnome integrated OOo is going to be in Hoary
<tvon|x31> "sudo apt-get install amsn" fails?
<tvon|x31> then you are probably missing repositories (eg, universe/restricted/multiverse or something)
<GotD0t> tvon|x31 any clue on when it ends up in the repos?
<tvon|x31> GoneBoB: its due for upload..not sure when
<GotD0t> tvon|x31 you might wanna check the name... this is not GoneBoB ;-)
<tvon|x31> whoops :)
<tvon|x31> bitten by tab-complete
<Thanatos> hi @ll
<tvon|x31> and laziness
<tvon|x31> the_stick ran off?
<Thanatos> can sb tell me how to configure my soundcard with ubuntu?
<Thanatos> fuckin laptop problems
<anselme> which laptop or card ?
<Thanatos> Siemens Mobile 510 AGP
<Gwildor> i am looking for the easiest noob friendly FREE distro, linspire would be perforct for the person in mind, but i need something free for him
<plagiats> maybe ubuntu is the right choice Gwildor !
<Thanatos> *s*
<_|Imanewbie|_> My University is going to have a freesoftware week
<Gwildor> plagiats, hmmm maybe warty would be
<_|Imanewbie|_> I'm wondering to order some ubuntu cds and give them for ppl that watch the lectures
<_|Imanewbie|_> and maybe do a install fest
<epod> does anyone know where I can fix a .deb of xscrabble ?
<anselme> Thanatos : have u looked at tuxmobil.org ?
<clockorange> Im using X-chat right now. But i want a IRC-chat to use in the console?
<Thanatos> no....
<Thanatos> gonna try it
<_|Imanewbie|_> clockorange: irssi
<tvon|x31> clockorange: ir..what he said
<clockorange> _|Imanewbie|_, ok ;)
<_|Imanewbie|_> clockorange: I'm using it right now and it is VERY cool
<clockorange> _|Imanewbie|_, Hey! Its already installed. Cool :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> clockorange: yay
<gwildor_> just type irc in terminal
<clockorange> ok
<gwildor_>    /connect irc.freenode.net
<gwildor_>   /join #ubuntu
<_|Imanewbie|_> clockorange: www.irssi.org
<gwildor_> exit
<Gwildor> irssi is tha same thing as irc in terminal
<_|Imanewbie|_> Gwildor: that is what clockorange wants I suppose
<gwildor_> i was just stating that the irssi command and irc command do the same exact thing
<kristjan> gwildor  /quit ;)
<clockorange> Yes - i think i got it know ;). Thanks Gwildor :)
<Gwildor> kristjan, /exit works too, just forgot the "/"
<Gwildor> kristjan, but thnx :)
<kristjan> Gwildor: np
<vidrohi> hello folks
<tvon|x31>  /usr/bin/irc is linked up with irssi via alternatives
<Gwildor> ahhh.....ok
<Ruffian|Q|> hi
<_|Imanewbie|_> As a CS student I must admit the most important day in my academic life was the day my mates installed linux here for me first time, it costed 2 cokes and a beer but worthed =)
<vidrohi> can i get some help?
<Gwildor> vidrohi, just ask
<tvon|x31> depends
<Gwildor> :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> vidrohi: sure, we are here for it
<vidrohi> ubuntu install really messed up with my PC. i started its installation on f: (which i asked it for format then use). it ran for some time, and after i come back, comp had restarted and now refuses to boot into any OS
<Quest-Master> I need to paste MFC42.dll in my "primary" Linux directory
<Quest-Master> What directory is that?
<kristjan> i just installed a VERY cool proggy for handlinh init.d stuff (configuring startup of services)
<Quest-Master> I am doing this so an application will work with Wine
<kristjan> so, if anybody is interested: sysv-rc-conf
<vidrohi> i booted up with CD, and it shows all partitions in order. but f: is still in FAT32.
* vidrohi asks for some help with his above question
(EfaistOs/#ubuntu) is there a command to update the gnome menu after a software installation ?
<rod> yes EfaistOs
<rod> open a terminal, enter xkill, and click on the panel
<rod> it will reload with the updated menu
<rod> now my turn to ask a question :)
<rod> http://apt.cerkinfo.be/
<rod> when I properly add the correspondening lines to my sources.list i get:
<rod> Failed to fetch http://apt.cerkinfo.be/dists/unstable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<rod> fact is that i installed the amd64 version, but I dont have anything with amd64 mentioned in my sources.list
<rod> it automaticly goes to the amd64 directory
<rod> how to get mp3 support with the amd64 ubuntu version?
(EfaistOs/#ubuntu) it's weird i just installed grisbi but i cant find it in the menus ....
<rod> did xkill yet EfaistOs?
(EfaistOs/#ubuntu) in the debian menus we used to havbe all the softs but not now
(EfaistOs/#ubuntu) rod, i used xkill but nothing happened
<plagiats> Roa, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<plagiats> rod sorry.
<rod> then the menu wont get updated EfaistOs :-/
<speel> hey how do you uninstall stuff?
<rod> that website says The following repository has packages for ''i386 only''. plagiats
<_|Imanewbie|_> speel: apt-get remove package_name
<rod> speel, apt-get remove blaaaat
<rod> ^^
<speel> what if you dident use apt get to get it in the beginning?
<gwak> Hello all - some more upgrades (hoary) issues -- Nautilus is very slow when opening menus/folders - for example it takes 30 seconds to open desktop/home/ect and X.org xserver is always using 1% cpu useage .. any simple fixes?
<rod> gwak, do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<frytus> speel: man dpkg
<rod> all will be fast again
<Zugwrack> speel: Just use synaptic and look for the proggie you installed...
<daniels> gwak: sudo apt-get install gamin
<speel> cause i installed enemy territory it dosent work and i wanna get rid of it
<Zugwrack> I don't seem to be able to stream .asx to totem which was detected as the default player...how to add or update to allow this?
<gwak> rod:cheers -- doing it now --
<usual> there is an article on slashdot about openoffice now being able to be built with integration into gnome/kde, I was under the impression that it already was....gnome icons etc...in unbuntu...whats this all about?
<Skwid_> usual: when you do 'open file'
<Skwid_> it will show the gnome/kde standard open file menu
<Skwid_> (for example)
<tvon|x31> gnome-vfs integration is the key
<usual> k
<melanie> i'm using apollon. after starting there should be an icon in system tray. but it opens a new window with the icon in it. i tried to unlock time and sound symbol but nothing changed. how culd i get this icon into the system tray?
<rod> did it work gwak?
<vidrohi> anybody have idea why ubuntu installation crashed, not even changed the FS, and made other drive (C: on winxp) non-bootable too?
<rod> ow, nvm
<rod> no idea vidrohi
<vidrohi> it didn't even work from teh Live Disc. Started loading........ never completed
<rod> try the expert mode vidrohi
<rod> you will see the errors
<rod> and did you check the cd in windows, md5 check
<gson> how do i see which port thats active and open?
<tvon|x31> vidrohi: if it tried to install the bootloader into the boot sector it would be a problem.  Thats all I can think of
<Zugwrack> gson: netstat?
<rod> and gwak?
<gwak> rod: thanks night and day
<rod> ^^
<Zugwrack> Hello Melanie: Wie gehts?
<gwak> rod: any idea what the package changed dbus?
<rod> you just made my day as well :)
<gwak> Zugwrack: gut und du?
<rod> i dont understand gwak?
<Zugwrack> Ich bin gut..danke
<rod> Melanie ist gwak?
<melanie> Zugwrack: gut, danke. hast du eine antwort auf meine frage oben?
<rod> ow lol
<Zugwrack> Nein ich habe nicht...das tut mir leid
<gwak> rod: just wondering what package in ubuntu-desktop was responsible for the speedup
<gson> ive got a little problem with xmms, cant add any url.pls
<rod> gwak, i forgot the name, but it was the first package
<Zugwrack> melanie: I have to practice my german...heh...I also work with a good friend who lives here in Texas, US that is Swiss... ;-)
<rod> ich spreche Deutsch
<rod> ich komme aus Venlo, der Niederlanden :)
<rod> how about that :p
<rod> Oktoberfesten, Munchen :) ... E-dry Geldern
<gwak> gwak: ich spreche auslander deutsch
<Zugwrack> rod: kewl from the Netherlands... sehr nett
<gwak> rod: ich wohnte in nijmegen
<gson> ive got a little problem with xmms, cant add any url.pls
<clockorange> How do i get out of X. I press: ctrl, alt, backflash - but it wont stay out there ;(
<rod> kennst du niederlandisch sprechen gwak?
<rod> clockorange, go to terminal 1 (control alt f1)
<Zugwrack> gson: right click the stream you are playing(if you are saving a stream) select save..then drop down the combo box to select .pls and also add it to the filename you are saving as..
<alex_f> clockorange: try 'telinit 3' or 'init 3'
<rod> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<clockorange> ok
<clockorange> thanks ;)
<gwak> rod: when i moved to german all my dutch was replaced by german ;-] 
<rod> dus dit versta je gewoon :) grapjas :p
<frytus> ;] 
<rod> went out in nijmegen couple of times.. the matrixx and 3 gestusters as well :)
<rod> s
<clockorange> Hmm...wont work?
<vidrohi> thx guys
<rod> what is the output clockorange?
<vidrohi> bye
<gwak> rod: the thing i miss most from nijmegen is the Lux
<rod> the Lux? doesnt ring a bell
<clockorange> rod, The output?
<gwak> rod: its a 'community' run movie theater / bar
<rod> yeah clockorange.. why is it not working?
<rod> hmm ill have a look for it gwak :)
<gwak> rod: great art house movies / great selection of Belgian beers
<rod> hehe.. you mean they have got jupiler?
<clockorange> rod, oh, i do not know. It doesnt do anything. And i get no errors
<rod> clockorange, what command did you use?
<Zugwrack> Why not just edit inittab directly?
<plagiats> bye
<clockorange> rod, init 3, telinit
<rod> well.. i adviced you something else...
<rod> control - alt- f1
<Zugwrack> BTW runlevel 2 is the default runlevel in Ubuntu...Usually GUI is 5 and console is 3...hmmm
<rod> and then enter sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gwak> rod: heh not sure what juplier is but the have qwark(sp) / leffe / palm / duvel
<clockorange> okay
<alex_f> clockorange: that was my advice - you might want to try what rod is suggesting
<clockorange> thanks :)
<alex_f> clockorange: although from what I know...that should work on most distros, heh
<rod> arghhh you dont know Jupiler? hehe... it's the best belgian beer imho
<rod> duvel is heavy stuff lol
<gwak> rod: i look for it next time im in holland -- germans refuse to belive that IMO belgian beer is better then german beer ;-] 
<rod> what do you think excellent german beer is?
<rod> warsteiner? :)
<clockora1ge> ok, it worked :)
<olimar> HI all was reading through the ubuntu site, how can I update my warty installing to haory?
<kristjan> rod: the best german beer is loewenbrau weiss bier!
<Treenaks> Lwenbrau!
<olimar> generally how can I use synaptic to update my installation?
<rod> great to hear clockoralge :)
<kristjan> Treenaks: no1 can read this! ;)
<gwak> rod: no, dull watery - i like the heavy Weisen beers from bavaria
<rod> yeah, i remember some beers when I was at the oktoberfesten in munchen... 1 remember one by name -- Lass mir raten, trinke Spaten! ...
<rod> The other beers had weird names :s
<Treenaks> kristjan: utf-8 ;)
<clockora1ge> budweisser
<rod> weisen means wit / WeiB beer?
<gwak> rod: wheat beer me thinks
* kristjan just installed fireHOL and is very happy with it (it's a firewall)
<rod> loewenbrau.. ill try to keep that one in mind :)
<Treenaks> gwak: weiss = "white" (that's how it's translated in Dutch: wit)
<kristjan> rod: make sure!
<Treenaks> gwak: ask wikipedia :)
<clockora1ge> BTW: is it a god idea to have a firewall
<gwak> or leo.org
<rod> not really necesarry clockora
<usual> this is my first time since redhat 5 having official linux CD's
<kristjan> clockorange: yes
<rod> but you could check out firestarter if you really want to
<rod> i would not advise a firewall though since ubuntu shuts all ports off by default
<Zugwrack> Depends...if you are behind a router running NAT then probably not a big deal...
<kristjan> rod: firestarter sucks, caouse it only allows one interface.
<clockora1ge> ok
<gwak> wikipedia had nothing ;-[
<kristjan> + i had problems with it
<Treenaks> gwak: under plain 'Beer'
<rod> well, its kinda hard to dig in iptables itself :s... But a firewall is not necesarry imo
* kristjan just switched from firestarter to fireHOL
<kristjan> rod: it IS neccessary
<Treenaks> gwak: but yes, it's wheat
<klonical> hi
<clockora1ge> Waht about anti-virus ;)
<Treenaks> gwak: "The two most important varieties of wheat beer are Belgian witbier and German Weizenbier."
<StarScream> speaking of firewalls, is there a non iptables linux firewall?
<rod> kristjan, you think a firewall is neccessary in ubuntu?
<klonical> where is the ksh package for ubuntu??
<gwak> Treenaks: thks
<kristjan> rod: yes
<Zugwrack> clock: There are not very many known viruses in Linux
<kristjan> rod: i think it's neccessary in _any_ system
<rod> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/firewall/view?searchterm=firewall
<rod> check this..
<clockora1ge> How many is there?
<rod> Im not quite technical and all, but I trust that link :)
<Zugwrack> clockoralge: Dunno anymore...
<rod> Since Ubuntu doesn't run any daemons that listen to the outside world by default (the postfix install only listens on localhost) there's no need for a default firewall.
<kristjan> rod: suit yourself.
<rod> The rationale is that if a user's got a need for installing a world-facing daemon, they'll be aware that they should configure a firewall/ACL for it too.
<rod> but yeah, i can imagine if you have a server or important stuff on your computer, a firewall is a good idea
<kristjan> rod: doesn't matter. attacks come in other forms...
<StarScream> kristjan, rod has a point..its not like windows machines where they have a bunch o ports open
<clockora1ge> Wouldn't there be alot more if Linux was the dominant OS?
<epod> Hey, I've got a question, I have a java program, that, for some godunknown reason, only works when run as root.  I have to execute it via java -jar blah.jar - is there a way I can automate this so I don't have to give my root pw by sudo'ing every time I want to run it?
<lamont> klonical: it's in univers
<lamont> e
<kristjan> StarScream: don't be so sure.
<StarScream> kristjan, explain...
<olimar> anyone knows how to update packs via synaptic? (come on...)
<gwak> clockora1ge: sure if people didnt update there linux boxes when exploits where found --t here was a sshd exploite a few months ago that i think was an accelrated perms exploit
<billytwowilly> where do I report problems with packages in universe?
<lamont> billytwowilly: here
<kristjan> StarScream: we should switch to #flood for me 2 explain... ;)
<lamont> or the ubunut-users mailinglist
<clockora1ge> rod: ok
<StarScream> kristjan, done
<billytwowilly> ok. k3b give me this error:
<clockora1ge> gwak: ok
<billytwowilly> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fileshareset', which is also in package kdelibs-bin
<billytwowilly> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<lamont> billytwowilly: hoary or warty?
<kristjan> StarScream: i was kidding.... google!
<billytwowilly> lamont, it did it in warty, i uninstalled it and hadn't used it for a while. I'm now in hoary and it is stil doing it
<StarScream> kristjan, no, if you have a statement back it up or shut up
<StarScream> kristjan, explain to me why i need a firewall if i have no services
<klonical> lamont, something more exact? :)
<Zugwrack> anyone else in here running Ubuntu Warty PPC?
<StarScream> since you disagreed with both rod and I
<lamont> klonical: vi /etc/apt/sources.list (as root), read and understand the comment, and then uncomment the universe lines.
<wii> hi there ogra :P
<epod> um.. why do I have no option for sound in frozen-bubble! *cries*
<Treenaks> epod: I have f-b on my phone :)
<usual> can you guys get to this http://colin.homeunix.org/
<klonical> lamont, i have already done that :?
<kristjan> StarScream: one example: http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/D/DoS_attack.html
<kristjan> StarScream: and don't b rude
<billytwowilly> lamont, is that all I have to do? are you going to pass the info on to the right people??
<epod> Treenaks, grr.  Would perhaps removing SDL-oss and installing SDL-esd help?
<Treenaks> epod: you shouldn't need to
<rod> well, see you around
<Treenaks> epod: the default ESD has all sound output options
<lamont> klonical: there is a pdksh in warty/universe
<epod> Treenaks, shouldn't, yes.  But I got no sound :)
<rod> kristjan, nice talking to you :)
<epod> Treenaks, in fact, frozen-bubble wouldn't even put a checkmark next to sound
<lamont> billytwowilly: I'd recommend sending email to ubuntu-users
<Zugwrack> see you rod: Take care
<billytwowilly> lamont, do I have to subscribe?
<klonical> lamont, ok i will check it again. thanks
<lamont> billytwowilly: dunno.  canonical does not support universe, hence it's deal with the users list,etc
<StarScream> kristjan, firewalls aren't going to help you with a DOS. An IDS would becuase it would allow you to dynamically configure network interfaces to reject packets from certain ips etc..
<billytwowilly> lamont, what's the email addy for ubuntu - users?
<kristjan> StarScream: firewall will help in 90% attacks
<epod> Treenaks, well, it fixed it.  Go figure.
<kristjan> StarScream: for the other 10, you'll have to throw your computer away 2 b safe...
<StarScream> kristjan, how is a firewall going to help in a DOS..firewalls aren't smart..
<epod> Treenaks, and btw, how do you have FB on your phone?
<lamont> billytwowilly: I'm thinking ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com, but see http://lists.ubuntu.com
<johnnyq> Hi
<Treenaks> epod: http://fb-s60.sf.net I think it was
<kristjan> StarScream: they block certain packets and stealth your computer...
<kristjan> anyway, I have posted my fireHOL experience for people that want a firewall.
<kristjan> StarScream: if you don't belong to that category, don't bother...
<epod> Treenaks, I am so getting one of those phones.
<Treenaks> epod: :P
<Treenaks> just for the game? :)
<StarScream> kristjan, if i have no services open i have no packets to let in aside from what i choose to open through web browser etc..
<Quest-Master> I want to uninstall Python through apt-get
<Quest-Master> However
<Quest-Master> When I do sudo apt-get remove python
<Quest-Master> It wants to remove like a 1000 other packages
<Quest-Master> How can I get it to remove only the Python package?
<StarScream> kristjan, if you ARE running services, then I agree, yhou should have a firewall
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: all those packages depend on python being installed] 
<epod> Treenaks, darn right :D
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: they don't work without it
<rip024> having trouble installing Mplayer can anyone help
<Quest-Master> Treenaks: I have 2.3.4 Python installed
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: so basically, you do not want to remove python
<StarScream> but if your computer accepts nothing by default then it doesnt matter what you send to my machine..its not going to do anything with it
<Quest-Master> Treenaks: I want to remove the 2.2.3
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: from the packages? or compiled yourself?
<Quest-Master> apt-get has the old Python.
<Quest-Master> I wish someone updated it.
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: apt has python 2.2, 2.3 and 2.4
<Hikaru79> Is it just me or is xine very prone to crashes?
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: look harder in aptitude/synaptic/whatever
<Quest-Master> Well, when I do apt-get install python it doesn't install the new one
<kristjan> anybody sucessful making tv out work on ati mobility 9600?
<Zugwrack> clear
<Quest-Master> Treenaks: Shouldn't apt-get itself have the newest Python?
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: it also has that
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: but  I can assure you, that ubuntu has the latest python
<Treenaks> Quest-Master: apt-cache search python, look through the list
<Hikaru79> And why am I unable to kill xine, with the 'kill PID' command?
<Treenaks> Hikaru79: what's the error?
<speel> hey i need some help i poped in a burned audio cd and when i clicked on cd-rom one i got this error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<speel>        or too many mounted file systems
<speel> any ideas?
<Treenaks> speel: you can't mount audio CDs
<Hikaru79> Treenaks, no error, just froze and won't be 'kill'ed
<speel> ah yes i forgot that lol
<speel> well its playing in the cd player program but i have no sound :(
<Treenaks> Hikaru79: don't know then
<Treenaks> speel: open your volume panel
<Treenaks> speel: check the volume there
<speel> everything is fine i just tested the sound on a internet radio station
<melazyboy> Hikaru79: Kill xine with the 'killall -s 9 xine'
<melazyboy> Hikaru79: Try this to test alsa, 'cat /dev/urandom | aplay'
<melazyboy> You can use the utility 'alsamixer' to modify your alsa sound levels.
<melazyboy> In addition make sure that Xine is using alsa, by going into the options menu setting it to advanced levels, then going to the sound tab and selecting alsa as the driver
<xhyldazhk> hi allll
<xhyldazhk> hey how do I install bttv driver on ubuntu ?
<Hikaru79> melazyboy, you rule :)
<melazyboy> I know it, thanks =D
<Ferry> hi anyone else having probs with samba support in nautilus with hoary. It sees the machines but i cant connect the password window never pops up
<melazyboy> Hikaru damit, i just screwed up my aplay =/
<xhyldazhk> hi anyone knows how to install bttv driver from synaptic?
<epod> Can anyone tell me how I connect to the servers on my workplace's windows network?  When I click on the icons for them, I don't get a password window, I just get told I can't connect
<kristjan> Ferry: it is a bit strange, connect using smb://machine_name/share
<melazyboy> epod: I have always wondered how to do it with the gui, you can use the command smbmount to do it easily though
<kristjan> Ferry: if you don't specify share it doesn't work...
<melazyboy> epod: Such as 'smbmount //comp_name/share_name -o username=test,password=test,rw'
<melazyboy> you can either add comp_name to your /etc/resolv.conf if it fails to resolv, or you can make it an ip and add the -i option as well
<Ferry> kristjan: well it finds the shares
<Ferry> kristjan: but wont show me the files on it
<kristjan> Ferry: works?
<Ferry> kristjan: nope same
<Ferry> kristjan: dont get an error it cant connect it just wont show anything
<epod> melazyboy, thanks :)
<kristjan> Ferry: works for me out of the box...
<Ferry> with hoary?
<KeyserSoze> what controls the automatic module loading under ubuntu?
<KeyserSoze> because I got rid of discover
<kristjan> Ferry: setup permissions on target machine (which is?)
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: /etc/modules
<KeyserSoze> and its still loading modules that aren't listed under /etc/modules
<KeyserSoze> already checked there
<melazyboy> etc modules generates /etc/modules.conf
<Ferry> kristjan: worked fine this morning in warty so its hoary related
<KeyserSoze> there is no modules.conf
<KeyserSoze> thats on debian... there is no modconf either
<KeyserSoze> which is kind of annoying since its a very nice tool
<melazyboy> .. there should be an /etc/modules.conf, if not run update-modules to generate one it will list all of your modules under what caused them to be generated
<kristjan> Ferry: i don't know.
<Ferry> kristjan: but it works for you in hoary? DId you do a fresh install or upgraded from warty?
<KeyserSoze> just ran update-modules it didn't create it
<kristjan> Ferry: fresh install
<Ferry> kristjan: ah that could be my prob
<melazyboy> There is also /etc/modprobe.d
<melazyboy> and /etc/modprobe.conf
<xhyldazhk> hi anyone knows how to install bttv driver from synaptic????
<KeyserSoze> well the reason update-modules does nothing is because its a script that calls /sbin/update-modules.modutils
<KeyserSoze> but that file doesn't exist
<KeyserSoze> there is only /etc/modprobe.d/ and /etc/modutils
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: its already installed in your kenrel
<KeyserSoze> but neither has a list of what modules are being loaded from where
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: modprobe bttv should be run when you boot up after you install the hardware
<KeyserSoze> and its getting annoying to have to go in and manually rmmod all the alsa modules
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: Modprobe.d is a directory where each line in each file is read into modprobe
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: it not.. run it yourself `modprobe bttv`
<Zugwrack> hmmmm....found an interesting situation that people might like to know about...
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: In addition you can, 'apt-get --reinstall install module-init-tools' to get that script
<Zugwrack> I have a external firewire drive....after adding entries to fstab and rebooting...it looks like fstab is being read before the system can initialize the firewire modules...
<KeyserSoze> just did a reinstall and still nothing
<KeyserSoze> I'm on amd64
<KeyserSoze> maybe is fine under i386
<KeyserSoze> melazyboy: you're telling me you have a /sbin/update-modules.modutils
<KeyserSoze> ?
<melazyboy> Yes.
<melazyboy> I do
<xhyldazhk> jmhodges, if i didn't did that at install time can i copy the module from ubuntu cd?
<KeyserSoze> ok then there is something wrong with the amd64 module-init-tools package
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: you don't have to.. its in your kernel as a module
<Zugwrack> Is it necessary to re-compile the kernel to allow read write access to firewire drives?
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: its part of the linux kernel ubuntu installed on your machine.. all you have to do is put your hw into your box and it should automagically start up the bttv module
<KeyserSoze> melazyboy: looks like the package is doing alot of diverts that point to missing binaries
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: if for some reason, the bttv module does not get put in place ( i.e. it isn't found when running the command `lsmod | grep bttv`) then you will have to run modprobe bttv yourself
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: but of course, you need hw that actually uses bttv, so make sure of that
<KeyserSoze> package diverts others to: /sbin/insmod.modutils
<KeyserSoze> and there is no insmod.modutils
<KeyserSoze> everything that it diverts too is missing as a matter of fact
<melazyboy> Insmod is a binary
<KeyserSoze> so?
<melazyboy> it was a failed attempt at making modprobe eaiser to use
<xhyldazhk> jmhodges, i have a ASTV 99 card, and under fedora core it ran with bttv module
* jmhodges shrugs
<melazyboy> its not a script, its just /sbin/insmod, all it is used for now is to load the ethernet module tulip
<KeyserSoze> that just an example of the diverts the modules-init-tools is making
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: sure.. anyway, the module should be loaded but if it isn't run `modprobe bttv`
<KeyserSoze> I don't care about insmod
<KeyserSoze> point is the package is missing stuff
<melazyboy> ...
<keknehv> Hi all
<Zugwrack> Treeknaks: Got a sec to answer a couple questions?
<melazyboy> apt-cache showpkg module-init-tools
<xhyldazhk> jmhodges, thanx, im getting xawtv :)
<KeyserSoze> anything specific you want from there?
<jmhodges> xhyldazhk: np
<keknehv> I have two monitor outs: one on a PCI card and one built into the motherboard. Currently, my monitor is hooked up to the PCI card. Is there any way to get dual monitors?
<keknehv> (I have two monitors)
<KeyserSoze> melazyboy: ok... you're telling me you have a /sbin/update-modules.modutils right? which is what the /sbin/update-modules calls... well /sbin/update-modules.modutils is missing
<Treenaks> KeyserSoze: apt-get install modutils
<Treenaks> KeyserSoze: and don't go removing random packages
<Treenaks> also, modutils is only used on 2.4 kernels
<Treenaks> so modutils is never needed
<KeyserSoze> well first of all I didn't remove it
<KeyserSoze> and second thats not really my problem
<ztonzy> hello
<KeyserSoze> my problem is that upon bootup, the alsa modules for my sound card are getting loaded instead of the oss module and I can't find where and what is loading them automatically
<ztonzy> bob2, you awake :) ?
<KeyserSoze> and I already got rid of discover
<KeyserSoze> and there are no aliases that should be loading it
<keknehv> So is there any way to get two monitors running under gnome?
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: Or they could be baked into your kernel
<jmhodges> melazyboy: wouldn't it be easier to remove the /etc/init.d/alsa from the /etc/rc. beits?
* ztonzy switched to kde from gnome which is way faster gui than gnome :)
<jmhodges> s/beits/bits/
<KeyserSoze> melazyboy: what part about "modules" being loaded would make you think they are built in?
<melazyboy> jmhodges: Yes thats a better idea
<jmhodges> KeyserSoze: try getting rid of the S*alsa and K*alsa in /etc/rc*.d/ files
<GotD0t> keknehv: i have two monitors running under gnome
<KeyserSoze> already got rid of all alsa packages
<GotD0t> keknehv: what gfx card do you have
<KeyserSoze> and there is no /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: /etc/init.d/alsa stop & rm /etc/init.d/alsa
<KeyserSoze> alsa is gone
<jmhodges> KeyserSoze: uhh.. did you check?
<klonical> does anyone know why at the startup, the process stops while some minutes showing "Starting ubuntu..."???
<jmhodges> because i bet its filed under "configuration file" and i bet you didnt purge it when you removed them
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: You can build in alsa-bake, and not the all of alsa, infact by default thats how it works if i remember right in the ubuntu kernel tree
<keknehv> I have an NVidia Geforce 4 and an integrated Intel Extreme
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Which base modules did U install with synaptic?
<jmhodges> melazyboy: yep
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, mom
<jmhodges> KeyserSoze: the modules are still in the kernel, you can't remove those without recompiling it
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: if alsa-base is baked in, and it requires a sound card driver to run then it might just automate that itself...
<KeyserSoze> jmhodges: I'm a sr. unix sys admin not a kiddie man... come on
<GotD0t> keknehv: and both monitors are going to be connected to the geforce?
<jmhodges> KeyserSoze: hehe
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: What? You switched to KDE what are the main components to install?
<jmhodges> KeyserSoze: sorry, thats just who im used to helping
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, I just picked kdebase and the rest was selected by auto
<Riddell> Zugwrack: kdelibs, kdebase and kdm
<KeyserSoze> melazyboy: that still doesn't explain why the alsa modules are being loaded automatically
<xhyldazhk> Hi all again... how do I make a dev node be created every time the system starts?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy, Riddell: Ok thank you...
<keknehv> I would prefer one hooked up to each one, but would it be easier to just get a DVI->Monitor converter?
<Riddell> Zugwrack: I have KDE 3.3 debs for hary should ytou want them
<KeyserSoze> and the fact that alsa-base is or isn't built into the kernel doesn't make it autoload modules
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, I think I did a gnome update and suddenly whole gui went lagging, and I am used to kde more than gnome...so I have it a try and it feels sooo slick !
<ztonzy> well, kdm is not needed...still use gdm ;)
<Zugwrack> Riddell: thanks...but I am running Warty
<KeyserSoze> there is some mechanism somewhere detecting the presence of the card and loading the alsa modules
<KeyserSoze> what I want to find is that mechanism and make it load the oss module instead of the alsa crap
<Riddell> ztonzy: gdm theme support for kdm is in CVS, very nice
<melazyboy> KeyserSoze: Quite possibly the baked in alsa-base does that..
<ztonzy> Riddell, didnt know :)
<default> i'm having problems with my display resolution when i try to start the live cd of ubuntu
<KeyserSoze> so you're telling me that alsa is probing my hardware and then in turn loading modules automatically without any piece of software aiding it? yeah ok...
<GotD0t> keknehv, im not sure... but it should be possible either way
<keknehv> default: that's interesting; I was having troubles with my normal install, but the live cd worked
<KeyserSoze> never seen the kernel autoload modules all by itself
<ztonzy> Riddell, well anyone doing gnomeupdate should stay off from it, my 2 cents...I even uninstalled my k7 kernel because I did update on that too..so I thought it might be that but now I know it wasnt that !
<keknehv> GotD0t: what did you use to configure it?
<Zugwrack> Riddell: I am getting errors...I am thinking I need another repository added? I have main, restricted,universe,multiverse now...when I select kdebase it lists a bunch of stuff it can't find then exits without selection
<Riddell> Zugwrack: what does it say it can't find?
<default> keknehv: i got a package of a few live cd- normal install cds in the mail today and all the normal install ones can't find some sort of library, and my screen flickers and pentuples everything
<GotD0t> keknehv, if you're running two differeng cards you should be able to use the XF86Config utility... although i forgot the command, there should be something in the wiki abotu it
<Zugwrack> Riddell: Wait one...
<jmhodges> KeyserSoze: the only thing that's loading the alsa modules is /etc/init.d/alsa
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> Riddell, my kde install are from "universe"
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, do you have that repositry?
<keknehv> default: I don't know how to help; I was just commenting. Sorry :(. Eventually I just copied some WORKING settings
* ztonzy thinks he just need to uncomment those lines in apt-get list
<keknehv> GotD0t: Okay, thanks. I guess I'll try that
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Yes i have it...
<Zugwrack> Riddell: Check #flood for my problem(s)
<KeyserSoze> neway thx for trying to help
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: I am using synaptic
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, I did that too, :)
<KeyserSoze> I guess I'll just keep checking
<ztonzy> slick tool :D
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Just double checked...I still have all the listed repositories in synaptic...hmmm
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, so what's the issue ?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Join #flood and check it out..
* ztonzy is afraid of #flood , never been there :P
<ztonzy> ok I am in
<Zugwrack> You don't see my post?
<Faustus> tell me if I install on a laptop w/ the wireless card inserted, does it get configured w/ ndiswrapper? My brother lost his ethernet  card and I installing onto his laptop!
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, in thar room ?  post ?
<ztonzy> that*
<ztonzy> I see now
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: I just did it again...you should see it now
<ztonzy> how did you stat Synaptic ?
<ztonzy> start*
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: From the link in the menu
* ztonzy is sorry for some typos, bought new keyboard today
<xhyldazhk> heyy.. how do i configure my system to create a /dev node on startup or to not use a tmpfs for /dev?
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, ok...and you needed to type the sudo password ?
<ztonzy> (usually main user pwd's)
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: yes it prompted for it...
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Let me try closing synaptic and doing su in console...then if I run apt-get install kdebase it should pick up all the needed deps no?
<ztonzy> not su
<ztonzy> 'sudo synaptic'
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, yes I think so too
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Ok...
<ztonzy> synaptic is just a apt-get frontend
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Yes I know...however it bombed again with the same problem....
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, ever had this problem before ?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: nope
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: apt-get install kdebase errored with "broken packages" message
<melazyboy> kde isn't supported with ubuntu
<melazyboy> You will most probably have to add the debian repository
<ztonzy> melazyboy, it is...I use it now :)
<Riddell> melazyboy: no, it's in universe
<Riddell> Zugwrack: tryed sudo apt-get update  ?
<melazyboy> ztonzy: The official statement from ubuntu, was, and is, they do not have enough resources to maintain a kde distro, any kde support will be 'on the backburner' so to speak
<Zugwrack> Riddell: No I didn't do that...
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, if you select "Sections" in pulldownmenus...go to "KDE Desktop Enviroment (universe)" and pick kdebase...
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Ok I will check that..
<ztonzy> melazyboy, that might be, but since my last gnome update made gnome gui all laggish I wanted to try out this...which was luck for me :)
<ztonzy> dont know why it happened
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, you also need to do "Reload" now and then to update all repositries
<melazyboy> Kde might work -- and it might not, but the kde package in the debian repositiories will work, and is complete -- because adding a repositiory can't hurt, if i had errors as such i would add the repository if for nothing else than just that one package. it ensuring that all of the dependencies of the meta-containter kde-desktop are taken care of
<gson> anyone know of a good graphical cd-burning program?
<ztonzy> gson, k3b ? :)
<melazyboy> k3b
<gson> thanks
<ztonzy> very nice
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: I did that before trying to add kdebase in synaptic
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, ok :)
<xhyldazhk> how can I avoid using a tmpfs on /dev or how can i create a dev node in boot time?
<melazyboy> the former: you can remove tpmfs from the kernel
<ljlane> sounds like you want to configure udev instead
<xhyldazhk> udev? well my modem is always installed as /dev/ttyLT0
<xhyldazhk> but each time I boot i nedd to create that node manually
<xhyldazhk> and i want to make it automatic
<sturmkind> hello
<Specterwulf> anyone here had problems with Warty crashing when using a prism54 based Pcmcia card?
<Hikaru79> Can nautilus' cd burning app copy audio cd's?
<Treenaks> Hikaru79: no
<Treenaks> Hikaru79: not yet
<Hikaru79> I see
<Hikaru79> What do you reccomend instead? (besides xcdroast)?
<sturmkind> k3b is possible but it's kde
<xhyldazhk> nautilus cdburner doesn't work?
<sturmkind> xhyldazhk, no it couldn't copy audio-cds :-)
<TheCan> cdrdao works for this ;-)
<sturmkind> (uh my bad englisch 8-)
<sturmkind> TheCan: gnome need a programm like nero or k3b im sure :-)
<nicnac> hi everybody
<nicnac> are any ppc users here?
<sturmkind> hi again nicnac ;-)
<nicnac> *ggg*
<sturmkind> nicnac, i think its to early into the morning *g*
<calamari> hi
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, how does it go ?
<nicnac> is there anybody who has successfully installed on ppc
* calamari wonders why anyone would want to get rid of OS X
<calamari> serious question.. not trolling
<sjoerd> calamari: because some just like gnu/linux better
* sjoerd does
<calamari> sjoerd: is there something you are missing in OS X as far as *nix support goes?
<calamari> Or just don't like the GUI, etc?
<sjoerd> it's not a debian system
<sjoerd> if it breaks i don't know how to fix it
<sjoerd> and it doesn't give me the freedom i'm used too ?
<calamari> oic
<Hikaru79> When using K3B, it's enough to use the 'copy cd' feature right? It
<nicnac> that's the inevitable question, *gg* no, im fine with OSX, but just like to play around with different *nix's
<Hikaru79> *It'll automatically detect if it's an audio or data cd?
<Hikaru79> Or do I have to specify somewhere that this is an audio cd and should be copied as one?
<melanie> how can i play midi files on ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> melanie, with xmms?
<calamari> nicnac: hehe I hear that.. I like win98, but here I am in Ubuntu :)
<calamari> nicnac: I don't own a mac, but I do remember seeing some mac howtos on the wiki
<nicnac> Ive had problem with the keyboard on previous linux@ppc installations. any experiences? esp. *german kbd*
<melanie> Hikaru79: yes
<nicnac> I had a look around several howtos etc. an im pretty sure it will install, but the keyboard is a drag
<calamari> melanie: good question.. I installed bump-media-player but there was no midi plugin.. you had to compile it yourself and it wasn't compiling, so don't use that :)
<calamari> err bump -> beep
<melanie> calamari: i'll remember :)
<calamari> I should install xmms and see if my midi daughterboard works
<melazyboy> Does anyone know if xorg and fglrx are fixed yet?
<calamari> can't right now though, because I'm in the middle of installing wine on dialup
<Hikaru79> fglrx needs to be 'fixed'??
<daniels> melazyboy: no
<daniels> melazyboy: (as in, no it isn't)
<melazyboy> *crys*
<Hikaru79> So *that's* why my friends card wasn't working
<melazyboy> Hikaru79: Fglrx isn't compatable with hoary xorg
<im_ka> are 16bit pcmcia lan cards different to 32bit ones in shape, size?
<Hikaru79> Oh, hoary
<Hikaru79> Never mind
<melazyboy> daniels: did those two links i sent you thursday help at all?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Sorry my wife ambushed me with something that had to be done..
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, heh... ;)
<ztonzy> that's the way of life
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: yeah thats for sure...heh....  I have no idea why the packages are broken...
<TheCan> i didnt find the source for the 2.6.8.1 kernel from ubuntu. do i need this deb-src entry for it?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Found another problem with Ubuntu...it thinks my printer is stopped and I can't select resume to print...
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, there are a menu for fix broken packages in synaptic...look for it
<im_ka> are 16bit pcmcia lan cards different to 32bit ones in shape, size?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Ok
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, ack! sorry, I dont use printer here lol
<sjoerd> im_ka: the 32 bit ones are cardbus not pcmcia
<swim> hi, is there a grub file where I can add noapic to the boot parameters?
<giannicola> ho
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: yeah that didn't work either
<swim> can anyone read this?
<Zugwrack> swim: yes
<swim> thanks
<calamari> is there a way to have my modem connection more equally shared between applications?  It seems like synaptic hogs all my bandwidth
<sjoerd> im_ka: size is the same though
<NewNick> has fglrx been patched to work with XORG yet?
<daniels> NewNick: ni
<im_ka> sjoerd my problem is that the 32bit card i got is not sitting firmly in the socket
<NewNick> damn
<ljlane> swim, try grub.conf or menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<swim> thanks ljlane
<swim> brb
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, sorry, wished I knew how to help you
<im_ka> i can unplug it w/o any resistance or using the lil button
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Let me ask you....how do I upgrade the whole bleedin thing to Hoary?
<giannicola> hi
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Least that can happen is that it won't work either...
<melazyboy> Zugwrack: s/warty/hoary/g in /etc/atp/sources.list
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, just change name to Hoary in repositries instead of Warthy (or how it is spelled) but I wont do it
<melazyboy> then update, and dist-upgrade in apt-get
* kingsley would like to see a shared "whiteboard" application.
<giannicola> do you know where i can find the gnome theme that seem to be using an apple pc?
<ljlane> swim: there a graphical app name grubconf too. I don't know if it's in ubuntu.
<giannicola> and what is it's name?
<Zugwrack> melazyboy: just like the syntax you gave?
<melazyboy> Zugwrack: s/warty/hoary/g, is a regex, its more of a notatation replace all isntances of warty with hoary
<calamari> is there a way to change the background color so that it isn't as bright white?
<TheCan> calamari, right click on the desktop and click change background
<giannicola> do you know where i can find the gnome theme that seem to be using an apple pc?
<giannicola> and what is it's name?
<calamari> TheCan: sorry, I mean the window backgrounds
<calamari> TheCan: I think I need to modify a theme
<TheCan> calamari, you need a different theme for this
<TheCan> just get one from themes.org for example
<TheCan> if you like the darker backgrounds like in solaris, i propose mist-solaris theme
<calamari> can I just edit a theme for a different background color?
<calamari> I like the windows-grey color, it doesn't hurt my eyes as much
<TheCan> calamari, yes sure
<_|Imanewbie|_> did Ive lost con?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ls
<_|Imanewbie|_> ops wrong terminal =)
<calamari> hmm, there's Redmond95, but that has way ugly controls.. Industrial is much better :)
<strixy> <-- New user
<strixy> heloo
<calamari> do you know where the themes are located?  I might try to hack one up
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: wish me luck...be back in a little while...heh
<strixy> I was wondering how I configure services in Ubuntu
<TheCan> calamari, maybe ask in #gnome ?
<calamari> 'k
<swim> hi, Im getting a problem when booting ubuntu, I guess it boots into x I can here a little ubuntu sound and I get a black screen, but do not see gnome...
<swim> could it be something to do with nvidia?
<swim> I havent installed the drivers yet
<calamari> swim: try pushing ctrl-alt minus
<swim> calamari: when I see the black screen?
<calamari> swim: yeah... mine was displaying an invalid video mode
<calamari> ctrl-alt +/- change your video mode
<swim> oh ok Ill try that...
<Faustus> does ubuntu set up a firewall by default?
<swim> brb thanks
<calamari> swim: good luck
<fissy> hiya.... how would i create a .deb package from a tar.gz archive?
<strixy> Faustus, A. No. Reason is here -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/firewall
* iz is away: pittuh
<fissy> would be nice if firestarter were a supported package though...
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Updating...
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, works ?
<Zugwrack> melazyboy: do you know if the smp kernels are available yet in Hoary?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: won't know for about another 14 minutes..heh
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, hehe...how many packages ?
<strixy> fissy. Alien, parhaps would help.Alien allows you to convert LSB, Red Hat, Stampede and Slackware Packages
<strixy> into Debian packages, which can be installed with dpkg.
<strixy> It can also generate packages of any of the other formats.
<strixy> This is a tool only suitable for binary packages.
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: 600 using the smart selection
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, I got only 292 :)
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Yes, but this is also a macintosh version...
<swim> hi again... calamari that didnt work :(  any other ideas?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: So you are running Hoary, or Warty?
<ztonzy> warty
<Zugwrack> Ahhh
<ztonzy> wont update to hoary until final release
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Ahhh...don't be scared..heh
<Zugwrack> All that can happen is I will have to re-install...
<fissy> strixy, i've installed beep 0.9.7 and some of the plugins for it from source, and i'd like to install them on a friends computer without going through the hassle of installing all the dev packages like i had to.
<Zugwrack> Only takes about 15-20 mins on my g4
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, I just had issues with laggy gnome, that's enough ;)
<swim> Im getting a problem when I boot ubuntu, I think it starts x but all I get is a black screen... (I think I hear gnome starting though) help? do I need to install the nvidia drivers first?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Yes but wasn't that just trying to upgrade Gnome? and not the whole system?
<_|Imanewbie|_> swim: wich is you video card?
<LinuxNT> Good day! Where to check snapshots from Ubuntu?
<swim> _|Imanewbie|_: Ive got a geforce 4 440 I think
<calamari> swim: nope, sorry... I'm pretty new
<_|Imanewbie|_> swim: I got no problems with my nvidia
<swim> _|Imanewbie|_: you didnt install new nvidia drivers ?
<strixy> I just migrated from FC2 and was wondering how, in Ubuntu, I can configure services. Specifically, turn daemons on at boot.
<carbomb> Hi everyone... I am new to linux and I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PC.  I go through the install process after booting from the CD, and everything seems fine.  After the installer finishes, it asks me to remove the CD and reboot.  When I do, I only get the message "Grub Loading, Please Wait" and then the machine stops responding.  Any idea how I can resolve this?
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, no, just some gnome parts
<_|Imanewbie|_> swim: Ive made the normal install and AFTER (it booted all oki) Ive installed nvdia, but my gnome worked out of of the box
<calamari> swim: nope you don't need to install new drivers (I'm running NVidia Ti4200)
<swim> hrmm
<ztonzy> stupid...wouldnt do it again...basic install should be enough :P
<LinuxNT> ...
<swim> so what the heck is going on?
<_|Imanewbie|_> swim: What kind of monitor are you using?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: you have any idea how to update the menu(with script) to add items that don't just pop in after install?
<swim> _|Imanewbie|_: its a laptop... lcd
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, hmm, in Gnome main menu ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> swim: I have no previous experiences with laptops sorry =(
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Yes..like under games or whatever...I installed tuxkart...but it didn't add to the games menu
<Zugwrack> ztonzy:or use the configuration editor?
<cuga> Hey, I have accelerated ATI drivers installed, which I had to overwrite some gl libs, but now i can't apt-get anything cause it says my gl libs dependencies are unmet, how can i make it not look at tha package?
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, no I dont...I am not that long time linux user...but if you knew where it is installed you could just rightclick in menu add it yourself
<ztonzy> quite easy in gnome 2.8
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Ok...Mandrake has a little script update-menus..that addresses this small problem
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, gnome or kde ?
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: kde
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, yepp...I think I have seen it once or so
<swim> can anyone help? I boot ubuntu, but instead of getting gnome I get a black screen, and can hear gnome starting...  (Im on a laptop btw)
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: however I am about 45 packages away from crashing horribly or being upgraded to a Hoary..heh
<Zugwrack> BRB
<ztonzy> lol
<carbomb> Hi everyone... I am new to linux and I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PC.  I go through the install process after booting from the CD, and everything seems fine.  After the installer finishes, it asks me to remove the CD and reboot.  When I do, I only get the message "Grub Loading, Please Wait" and then the machine stops responding.  Any idea how I can resolve this?
<sebb> I have problems installing alsa 1.0.7, saying that I don't have my kernel sources, while I have them
<_|Imanewbie|_> carbomb: Maybe, 90% sure your grub is crashed, I would suggest you to try boot from a floppy disk
<ztonzy> carbomb, dualboot with windows xp ?
<strixy> Question? Is there a GUI system config tool in Ubuntu?
<strixy> or am I editing by hand?
<_|Imanewbie|_> strixy: Wich kind of config? You have gnome gui
<carbomb> Imanewbie: OK, is there a GRUB boot floppy I can download?  ztonzy: No dual boot... ubuntu is the only thing on the HD... the installer automatically partitioned the entire drive.
<ztonzy> carbomb, sometimes when i have had problems I set hd's to LBA in BIOS
<_|Imanewbie|_> carbomb: Did you mess up your partitiosn right?
<_|Imanewbie|_> carbomb: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<the_stick> Hi
<carbomb> ztonzy: I can check the BIOS and try that.  Will I have to reinstall the OS, or should just changing it to LBA work?
<the_stick> what's the command to copy a file in the terminal?
<carbomb> Imanewbie: I didn't manually do anything to the partitions... I just let the ubuntu setup cd do its thing automatically.
<_|Imanewbie|_> ops
<Vince-0> sup
<_|Imanewbie|_> how can I close a tab on irsii?
<carbomb> Imanewbie: I didn't manually do anything to the partitions... I just let the ubuntu setup cd do its thing automatically
<Vince-0> dunno
<strixy> Imanewbie: I'm looking to edit system config files for services. I'm in Gnome.
<_|Imanewbie|_> strixy: wich kind of service?
<strixy> specifically? LAMP
(EfaistOs/#ubuntu) how to refresh the desktop ? i have downloaded some jpeg on desktop but they dont appear *
<_|Imanewbie|_> carbomb: didnt you install grub during the commom installing process?
<strixy> Apache, Mysql, PHP
<_|Imanewbie|_> strixy: I think you dont havea guy for it by default
<carbomb> imanewbie: GRUB wsa installed during the Ubuntu setup process, but it didn't give me any options to set.  It was handled automatically by the installer.
<apoka> debmod in ubuntu?
<_|Imanewbie|_> carbomb: so the problem is grub inst there or your windows partition is missing?
<strixy> is there something post-install I can look for or should I just start hacking init.d
<the_stick> whats the command ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> carbomb: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-support.en.html here you can have grub support, faq and howtos
<the_stick> I want to copy a file from /home/Desktop to /etc/X11/gdm
<swoon> is there a tool to configure X? like monitor and stuff?
<strixy> carbomb: are you trying to install Ubuntu as a dual-boot with Win?
<the_stick> any kind person willing to help ?
<carbomb> strixy: It shouldn't have a windows partition.  No dual boot, just ubuntu.
<rapha> the_stick: "sudo cp /home/Desktop/my/file /etc/X11/gdm"
<strixy> (I can't remember, help me a sec) Did Ubuntu allow you to install GRUB to your MBR?
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I register my nickname on irc?
<swoon> ... hmm anyone?
<rapha> strixy: Well, mine is there. Not sure if it got there by way of the Ubuntu installer though.
<Faustus> thnks strixy
<strixy> NP :)
<carbomb> strixy: it didn't give me any options at all for installing GRUB.  The only thing I had to do in the ubuntu installer was pick country, language, and tell it to automatically partition my drives.
<giannicola> hi
<giannicola> today in italy was LINUX DAY
<giannicola> fantastic!
<bwlang> giannicola: every day is linux day in my house ;)  did you help anyboy install ubuntu?
<strixy> carbomb: How are you online now? (2nd box?)
<_|Imanewbie|_> wee registered my nick
<giannicola> yes
<carbomb> strixy: I am using the version of ubuntu that runs off of CD-ROM and doesn't require an install.
<giannicola> and we made troubleshooting
<giannicola> very very crowded
<giannicola> and tomorrow install fest!
<strixy> carbomb: What type of processor, mobo and HD are you using?
<apoka> debmod in ubuntu
<apoka> ?
<apoka> howto
<apoka> ?
<Quest-Master> KMid isn't working for me at all :(
<carbomb> strixy: Intel P4 2.8ghz, some intel MB (not sure of model) Maxtor 120GB hd.  Using the ubuntu 4.10 install CD that came in the mail yesterday.
<Quest-Master> It says it can't get access to /dev/sequencer and that their might me another program running it
<Quest-Master> But there isn't
<Quest-Master> And, I tried running it as su
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I close a chat tab on irsii?
<Xenguy> _|Imanewbie|_: /unq
<Xenguy> _|Imanewbie|_: mnemonic -> unquery
<Quest-Master> Anyone have any idea why it won't work?
<swim> can anyone tell me how to turn off start X at boot?
<Xenguy> swim: I bet that is a FAQ by now, but one way is to apt-get install rcconf, then use rcconf to turn off gdm startup at boot
<swim> Iknow that there is a gdm file somewhere that you can just rename and it will stop loading at boot
<swim> I just dont know where
<Xenguy> /etc/init.d/gdm
<swim> ah thanks
<Xenguy> swim: yw
<strixy> carbomb: I'm wondering what would happen if you were to try "grub-install /dev/hda" from your current environment and then try to install.
<_|Imanewbie|_> daamm /nickserv identify doesnt work
<bwlang> swim: it's not generally a good idea to just delete files...   you might want to have a look at update-rc.d
<Quest-Master> _|Imanewbie|_: Try /ns IDENTIFY
<egon_spengler> _|Imanewbie|_: Try /msg nickserv identify
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: Whew....made it...doesn't look like anything is broken...
<carbomb> strixy: hold on, I'll give that a try.
<_|Imanewbie|_> egon_spengler: thanks it worked =)
<ztonzy> Zugwrack, yay
<ztonzy> :)
<egon_spengler> NP _|Imanewbie|_
<carbomb> strixy:  root@ubuntu:/home/warty # grub-install /dev/hda
<carbomb> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<carbomb> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I close tabs on irsii I promisse this time I will take note =)
<carbomb> I am running off the LiveCD, and it looks like when I do it puts the HDA in read-only mode.  I'm not sure if that is what caused this error.
<egon_spengler> _|Imanewbie|_: Are you through with that window?
<_|Imanewbie|_> solved =)
<_|Imanewbie|_> egon_spengler: yes
<egon_spengler> try /part
<strixy> It's reading your CD as HDa
<strixy> not your harddrive
<strixy> I guess that
<strixy> 's to be expected
<carbomb> I don't know strixy... when I access HDA, the drive light goes on.
<Hikaru79> Is there any sort of app that will allow more than one program to use the sound card at once? At the moment, if I have a program like cgoban running, .avi's will run without sound and vice versa
<Hikaru79> Any workaround?
<strixy> What extension is it giving your HD?
<strixy> HDb?
<carbomb> HDA1
<bwlang> Hikaru79: alsa has support for something called dmix that will do what you want ... but you could also use arts (kde) or esd (gnome) or nasd, or jack... etc.
<Gwildor> umm, guys, ctrl-H isnt working, i cant unhide files....hoary
<tseng> view - hidden files works
<Zugwrack> Hey I need some help...I don't understand why after I mount one of my firewire hard drive partitions..the first tree node under the partition is rwx..but then the node underneath that is mounted read only?
<Gwildor> thank you, any idea why ctrl-h doesnt work tseng ?
<xzgv> hile_, is it true there is no 'modconf' in the ubuntu repositories?
<xzgv> i meant hi
<Zugwrack> Example... Albums is the main directory...under that are all the individual album music for a given artist...these are all marked read only??
<_|Imanewbie|_> xzgv: try adding universe
<xzgv> add universe to the repositories?
<_|Imanewbie|_> go to your sorces.list and add universe to it
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: I am updating to KDE in Hoary as I type...heh
<_|Imanewbie|_> xzgv: yes
<xzgv> thanks a lot bud
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: was is necessary for you to reboot after install...or just log out?
<Gwildor> i cant install hoary....missing some dependancies
<Gwildor> err....kde
<Gwildor> kde in hoary
<Zugwrack> Gwildor: I am doing it right now...
<Zugwrack> some packages seem to be broken...just select kdebase and see what happens...your mileage will vary from there..
<Gwildor> Zugwrack, i need kdeaddons  kdegraphics  kdeutils
<Gwildor> oh...ok
<Quest-Master> KMid >:
<Nap_> good evening
<Gwildor> Zugwrack, good, i feel better about that ne ways...less K stuff to install
<Zugwrack> Gwildor: Give me a sec to see what happens...it is still installing my packages I selected...
<king_arthur> Nap_: Hi
<Gwildor> Zugwrack, too late...installing now
<Nap_> I have a problem with ndiswrapper
<Nap_> mahe:/home/francois# modprobe ndiswrapper
<Nap_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<Zugwrack> Gwildor: ;->))
<Gwildor> Zugwrack, good luck.....ill ttyl..............brb
<Nap_> Is it a problem with the k7 kernel ?
<bob2> Nap_: reinstall whatever package it came from
<calamari> anyone using wine with Ubuntu?  Just installed it and it's getting Seg faults, even on sol.exe
<Nap_> bob2: the kernel module is shiped with the kernel package
<bob2> Nap_: no it's not
<bob2> I mean, I really hope we're not actually including ndiswrapper in the default kernels
<Nap_> the only ndiswrapper package is ndiswrapper-utils which provide the user space utilities
<bob2> ouch
<Zugwrack> Well it appears that kcontrol package is broken...it is erroring out...and deselecting it won't let the install of kde complete
<Riddell> Gwildor: hoary seems to have a strange mix of KDE 3.2 and KDE 3.3
<Zugwrack> Riddell: Any sage words of advice for me?
<Riddell> Gwildor: my packages fill in the gaps "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<Nap_> bob2: look at the file list of the kernel package
<PorscheBoy> Girl: "Forgive me father for i have sinned."
<PorscheBoy> Priest:"What have you done my child?"
<PorscheBoy> Girl:"I called a man a son of a *bleep*."
<PorscheBoy> Priest:"Why did you call him a son of a *bleep*."
<PorscheBoy> Girl:"Because he touched my hand."
<PorscheBoy> Priest:"Like this?" (as he touches her hand)
<Nap_> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<PorscheBoy> Girl:"Yes father."
<PorscheBoy> Priest:"That`s no reason to call a man of a son of a *bleep*."
<PorscheBoy> Girl:"Then he touched my bleep."
<PorscheBoy> Priest:"Like this?" (as he touches her bleep)
<PorscheBoy> Girl:"Yes father."
<PorscheBoy> Priest:"That`s no reason to call him a son of a *bleep*."
<PorscheBoy> Girl:"Then he took off my clothes, father."
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<PorscheBoy> Priest:"Like this?" (as he takes off her clothes)
<Riddell> Zugwrack: if you're using hoary try my packages
* PorscheBoy was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
* Xenguy notes there is no anti-flood bot in this channel...
<Zugwrack> Riddell: Can you send them..or point me where to get them?
<Zugwrack> Riddell: It shouldn't matter that I am using PPC?
<Riddell> Zugwrack: ah, they're not compiled for ppc
<Zugwrack> Riddell: now that is a bummer...yep I upgraded to Hoary..and the only package not to work is kcontrol...I can't get the darn thing installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b PorscheBoy!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Nap_> so does someone have heard of a problem with the ndiswrapper module of the k7 kernel ?
<melazyboy> did PorscheBoy get a perma ban?
<melazyboy> Ha thats funny
<melazyboy> only a nick ban
<bob2> what's the point of banning a dyamic ip?
<daniels> and *!*PorscheBo@*.ne.client2.attbi.com is pointless, 'cause he'll just change his username
<bob2> plus I've seen a moron by that nick before
<siimo> hi is there a CLI command to check memory usage that will show the value that gkrellm shows? (not top)
<ik5pvx> vmstat?
<melazyboy> bob2: Not saying there is a point, you should probably go ahead and ban any nick with a car manufacture embedded in it... stupid car fanatics
<melazyboy> there all irritating anyway
<jmhodges> thats odd..
<jmhodges> i have a dvdom and a cdrw on this machine.. but ubuntu only shows the dvdrom..
<Quest-Master> I am going to kill myself unless I find a freaking solution to fixing KMid
<Quest-Master> x_x
<jmhodges> the cdrw turns on its "active" light .. but leaves it on..
<jmhodges> i can burn to it, but i can't mount it
<jmhodges> it works fine in the windows partition i have set up
<ernie> hello all
<TheCan> re
<TheCan> damn..where can i get the ubuntu kernel source from?
<Cualti> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu Linux and I was wondering if there is a command you can execute to strip down the system? I dont need everything Ubuntu has to offer
<davmor2> hi guys a newbie here I would like to install NVIDIA's own drivers but how do I exit x and have a runlevel 3 so i can install them and is there any benefit
<bob2> TheCan: from the ubuntu archive
<bob2> apt-get install linux-source-2.6
<bob2> Cualti: do a custom install
<TheCan> but do i get then really 2.6.8.1 ?
<bob2> davmor2: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> switching to runlevel 3 does nothing, this is not redhat
<Cualti> Ive already installed everything
<bob2> TheCan: erm, yes?
<bob2> Cualti: then uninstall stuff with apt./aptitude/dselect
<TheCan> bob2, ok, thx!
<Cualti> thanks
<bob2> there's no simple way for aptitude to guess what you want to install
* Zugwrack jumps gleefully about with his new Hoary install with PPC smp kernel 2.6.8 heheh
<Zugwrack> Who in here is involved with Ubuntu development for Hoary?
<moj0rising> would anyone here know why I get the message "failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:...
<bob2> lots of people
<moj0rising> ...CHild terminated with 1 status"
<moj0rising> when I try to run synaptic?
<bob2> melazyboy: hint: when asking a question, provide detail so it's possibel to answer at all
<ernie> hey -- newbeee here.....I installed Warty - it did not give me a chance to dual boot my Win disc
<Zugwrack> bob2: I just wanted to report on Hoary for PPC since there aren't many running NewWorld Mac
<bob2> for instance, say a) how you're running it, b) what you've done to your system lately, c) what version of ubuntu
<bob2> ernie: it should have detected it
<bob2> Zugwrack: there are lots of us running new world macs
<ernie> bob2:  I know, but it didn't....so how do I get into Win on hd0,0??
<Zugwrack> bob2: Well then why don't you reply when questions are asked...for example...regarding Warty
<Zugwrack> I have an external Firewire drive that wouldn't load the partitions at boot time...
<bob2> Zugwrack: sorry I don't read every single line ever said in this channel
<bob2> I'm a terrible person
<Zugwrack> bob2: I am not attempting to infer that you do...
<ernie> don't take it so hard, bob2
<bob2> ernie: you need to edit /boot/grub.lst or so, the format is pretty obvious from the other sections in there
<davmor2> bob2 can you help me please i would like to know how to exit x and have a runlevel of 3 so I can install nvidia drivers
<bob2> Zugwrack: 'Well then why don't you reply when questions are asked'
<Cualti> you have to edit /etc/inittab
<bob2> davmor2: 08:45:30           bob2 | davmor2: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cualti> and set the runlevel to 3
<bob2> Cualti: no you don't
<ernie> ah ha -- I tried, but the "no root password" thingy kept stopping me
<bob2> please don't give people horribly broken advice
<bob2> davmor2: 08:45:37           bob2 | switching to runlevel 3 does nothing, this is not redhat
<Zugwrack> Usually one expects some response when a channel question such as "Is anyone here running PPC" is asked...I do I have been here most of the day..and when I have good information based on my limited knowledge of *nix I do offer it..
<bob2> Zugwrack: no, that's stupid
<bob2> since having 20 people say "I run it on ppc!" would make everyone's screens scroll by 20 lines for no reason
<davmor2> bob2 i did shutdown -H to get out of x and it said i had a runlevel of 1 and it need to be 3
<bob2> you ask your question and then if someone knows, they will answer
<daniels> (and then no-one knows why FireWire is broken in this particular case anyway)
<bob2> davmor2: no, read the actual wiki page I told you about
<bob2> you do not need to be in level 3
<davmor2> bob2 but ta for the wiki info
<TheCan> bob2, where does the package put the source?
<bob2> TheCan: /usr/sbin/
<amer_> where can i set my network card to use half-duplex instead of full-duplex in ubuntu?
<bob2> er, /usr/src/
<Zugwrack> bob2: My intention is not to be contentious with anyone...I have asked questions pertinent to PPC noting that is the case since this is a mixed group...sorry you feel that kind of question is stupid...
<bob2> amer_: mii-tool might be able to do it
<TheCan> i dont see it there :7
<bob2> Zugwrack: it's highly annoying and wasteful, and 90% of the time quesionts are not arch-specific
<bob2> TheCan: dpkg -L linux-source-2.6.8.1
<TheCan> bob2, ah i see
<TheCan> it doesnt unpack the source
<bob2> right
<Zugwrack> bob2: Here is the question then... When using Warty and adding the appropriate entries to fstab...it woulb bomb out and say it could not mount special filesystem /dev/sdb9 for example... Why?
<usual> is their a 2.6.9 kernel image in hoary? I see a few 2.6.9 packages but no image
<bob2> Zugwrack: this is the sort of thing you can investigate.
<burtie> hello, is the package ubuntu-desktop really needed?
<bob2> Zugwrack: is /dev/sdb9 correct?  does a manual mount work?
<amer_> bob2, how do i check if it works? ifconfig wont show what duplex im running
<bob2> amer_: mii-tool.
<bob2> burtie: it is needed if you want smooth upgrades in the future
<bob2> usual: kernel-source is a Debian kernel, not a Ubuntu one
<Zugwrack> bob2: Of course it did...I also noted that in the orignial post..it looked like to me that the /dev/sdb wasn't being intialized before the call was made to read fstab...this is just a guess since my experience with Linux in general is limited..
<bob2> Zugwrack: another tip is to ask "how do I ...?" questions instead of long complicated stories about how things you've tried aren't working
<burtie> how does it help upgrades, am new to this world
<bob2> Zugwrack: for example, in this case, just having the firewire drive plugged in should have it get mounted by gnome-volume-manager automatically
<bob2> burtie: by ensuring you get new ubuntu desktop-system packages in future
<bob2> burtie: if you don't understand, just leave it installed
<amer_> bob2, my internet seems  very slow, i get low ms to hosts i ping, but it takes forever to ping them
#ubuntu 2004-12-09
<bob2> amer_: ok
<burtie> is there any recommened reading to understand it?
<Zugwrack> bob2: I am advising you this was the case...Hoary is doing just fine and automatically recognizing and mounting the partitions
<amer_> bob2, any idea what might be wrong ?
<bob2> burtie: it's just a general dependency thing, maybe the apt howto would help
<bob2> Zugwrack: ok
<burtie> bob2: thanks, will read and learn
<Zugwrack> bob2: Also there is a problem with ALSA sound output.
<Nap_> mahe:/home/francois# modprobe ndiswrapper
<Nap_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<Nap_> mahe:/home/francois# dmesg | grep ndiswrapper
<Nap_> ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<Nap_> ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:2286): loadndiswrapper failed (1536);check utils version mismatch
<Nap_> it semms to mean that I have a wrong version of ndiswrapper-utils
<bob2> no
<Nap_> I am in hoary
<Nap_> ah ?
<Nap_> what does it mean ?
<Nap_> how can I install an old version of a package
<Nap_> ?
<Evaso> hi guys
<Nap_> hi Evaso
<bob2> you can look for it on the archive server
<bob2> but it's probably gone
<Nap_> :/
<Evaso> i had just instelled ubuntu yesterday on my uncle laptop
<calamari> whew!  icons -> 75% is so much better.. don't feel like I'm running at 640x480 anymore :)
<Evaso> i had a problem with a prism chipset wirless card
<Evaso> I know that this type of card are detected and works fine with Ubuntu
<Evaso> but the card seems death
<TheCan> Evaso, well i "killed" mine too flashing in the wrong firmware
<TheCan> does the card work somewhere else?
<Evaso> TheCan: My PCMCIA wifi card uses the prism54 driver. The driver is provided in the default kernel, but the firmware file - isl3890 - is missing. Just get a copy off the net and put it in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware (with the name "isl3890") and it works nicely.
<melazyboy> Daniels are you there i have a quick question for you about the way xorg does 3d/2d
<daniels> melazyboy: sup
<melazyboy> ever since i upgraded to hoary and lost fglrx, i noticed that when i highlight the background on gnome and move the cursor from one side of the screen to the other the update is about 100times slower
<melazyboy> the shaded box, if i make it big on the verticle, and drag it to the oppisite side on the horizontal, it takes like a second to update
<melazyboy> isn't that also 2d though?
<anders_> hi everyone. im new to linux so I guess this is a stupid question but anyway... Is there any list with hardware supported by Ubuntu?
<JStrike> jdub : I see gnome-user-share appeared in the repo the other day. Is it the same as GPWS or something else entirely?
<melazyboy> or am i just imagining things
<daniels> yah, that is a 2D operation
<daniels> however, you could use the 3D engine to accelerate that if you wanted to, which fglrx may actually do
<melazyboy> daniels: Is it that much slower without fglrx
<daniels> apparently
<Evaso-> sorry i was hang-up
<Evaso-> My PCMCIA wifi card uses the prism54 driver. The driver is provided in the default kernel, but the firmware file - isl3890 - is missing. Just get a copy off the net and put it in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware (with the name "isl3890") and it works nicely.
<JStrike> anders_ : There is. Google for it
<daniels> i've not owned a card that hasn't had full 3d acceleration with the standard drivfers
<melazyboy> It just seems like the whole gnome experience is a little inept without fglrx when i booted it i was aucutally able to see the gdm login screen being drawn from top to bottom, i don't ever remember seeing that done before
<JStrike> LinuxHardware I think
<TheCan> Evaso, i got it
<Nap_> yeah that works
<default> are there any keyboard shortcuts to change the display resolution? what is the lowest supported display resolution does anybody know? the display resolution in the live cd is too high for my monitor to support so instead it shows about 7 or 8 of the same picture all lined up vertically, thanks.
<TheCan> Evaso, but i "flashed" the card dead..doesnt work even under windows
<melazyboy> i just thought all fglrx added was 3d -- thanks for clearing up the confusion anyway
<TheCan> default, ctrl,alt,+ ctrl,alt,+
<TheCan> err
<anders_> Ok JStrike I'll do that. Thanks!
<TheCan> ctrl,alt,- i mean
<default> thecan: thanks a lot
<Nap_> so guys if you use hoary and ndiswrapper, you can't use the ndiswrapper-utils package, because of a version mismatch with the ndiswrapper kernel module
<Nap_> how can I file a bug ?
<Matt|> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Nap_> thx
<bob2> 66is ndiswrapper supported?
<daniels> bob2: yes, but none of the drivers are
<JStrike> Well, jdub packaged it, but maybe one of the other packagers can answer?
<melazyboy> can anyone thing of a reason why when i run a command like apt-get or apt-update or any shell command as it runs the command it acts as if enter is being held down
<TheCan> anybody got problems getting acroread working?
<melazyboy> injecting \n into the console
<anders_> for acroread try this page http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#acroread
<billytwowilly> doesn't acroread have a huge memory leak?
<TheCan> anders_, thx
<bob2> it has huge issuesm including security ones
<bob2> it was removed from debian because it's buggy and unfixable
* billytwowilly really likes xpdf
<nomasteryoda> adobe sucks
<TheCan> anders_, well it doesnt work
<TheCan> apt-get install acroread is not the point where i fail :p
<Evaso-> anybody had setupped an lucent winmodem over ubuntu?
<anders_> ok what's the problem
<TheCan> it looks for /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread
<TheCan> which is not there...there is only "acroread.sh" in that directory
<calc> i got my ubuntu cd's today :)
<Faustus> what the problem with the desktop not showing the time?  Does it need to be configured or should I just install ntp-simple ?
<TheCan> xpdf doesnt really work good for me...it doesnt support fullscreen and it's much slower
<calc> gpdf needs to have search support
<JStrike> TheCan : What happens when you run "sh /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread.sh" ?
<Matt|> TheCan, someone had this problem the other day. might be a bug in the build
<billytwowilly> calc, where are you located?
<calc> billytwowilly: Texas, USA
<Matt|> gpdf needs to have support for scrolling down the screen with the arrow keys ;)
<billytwowilly> calc, sweet.
<billytwowilly> maybe I'll get mine soon then
<Matt|> oh hang on it isn't gpdf i'm thinking of
<Riddell> calc: use kpdf from CVS branch, it has everyone you need
<default> i was just in here asking for keyboard shortcuts, and the ctrl + alt (+/-) didn't change the screen resolution on the live cd, does anybody know any other shortcuts for this because i can't really use it until i get this figured out sorry if i''m wasting people's time
<anders_> strange...i'm new to linux so im afraid i dont know the answer. but I start the prog by just typing acroread
<Matt|> TheCan, has it installed already or is it afterwards that you fail?
<TheCan> Matt|, the script doesnt work complains about a directory
<TheCan> or something missing
<Matt|> TheCan, yeah it's probably out of date
<Matt|> the install script?
<TheCan> i think you need to specify the installation directory or something in the script
<TheCan> the acroread.sh script i mean now
<TheCan> i got the newest acroread, my sources are hopefully uptodate :)
<calc> Riddell: i could just xpdf then, its good enough but isn't consistent with gnome gui
<Matt|> yeah that is gtk i think
<warty> hi
<default> does anybody know? or is it useless asking here?
* calc bbl
<warty> don't know
* rjek wonders if warty is the same person as Ubuntu.
<warty> i am ron
<the_stick> Hi
<the_stick> I downloaded the nvidia drivers
<warty> warty is default
<warty> hi stick
<the_stick> and when installing it tells me it can't find a matching precompiled kernel something
<default> could anybody tell me where to get keyboard shortcuts
<the_stick> hi warty
<the_stick> so what should I do ?
<warty> i am running mine on cd
<bob2> the_stick: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<default> ubuntu is a pain in the ass
<burtie> default: ctrl and alt and - or + on the num pad
<warty> have yu tried xandros?
<default> so that has to be on the number pad
<burtie> works for me
<the_stick> bob2: it says it's not there , but is referenced by another package
<default> ok i didnt use the number pad first thanks
<bob2> the_stick: can you be more vague?
<bob2> or explain what "it" is in that sentence?
<Hikaru79> bob2, "can you be more vague?"
<Hikaru79> Sarcasm?
<bob2> never!
<Hikaru79> =P
<paper> is there anyway i can remove openoffice? i tried with apt and it wanted to remove the whole dang ubuntu-desktop
<the_stick> it's still very slow
<the_stick> the simple screensavers go at .. 5 FPS
<the_stick> 2 FPS
<the_stick> i downloaded drivers from nvidias site
<the_stick> but it tells me it cant find a matching precompiled kernel header file or something
<bob2> paper: you can't remove it without removing ubuntu-desktop
<thrift> is there any reason that as root I should not be permitted to delete a file?
<paper> bob2, now that is just plan ol dumb
<bob2> but you actually want to remove it, so I'm not sure what the problem is
<Evaso-> Anybody had problem with ubuntu about mounting vfat floppy disk??
<bob2> paper: no, it's not
<bob2> thrift: disk corruption can do that
<the_stick> also , what's the bus identity of an AGP slot ?
<bob2> the_stick: leave it blank
<bob2> like it says
<paper> bob2, explain to me why it isnt dumb, that a package is installe, taking up about 1gb worth of space, and i cant remove it because the whole freakin desktop will be removed
<bob2> paper: no, you're wrong, stop insisting please
<paper> ok
<thrift> bob2: should I see errors in dmesg and/or crazyness with the hard disk if that's going on.  Everything seems fine, but I can't delete a couple files in this one directory
<the_stick> bob2 : it says PCI 1.0.0
<paper> then how am i able to remove open office
<bob2> paper: 'ubuntu-desktop' is a meta package.  it depends on all the other packages in the basic ubuntu desktop
<the_stick> this is in the Xserver-xfree86 config thingy
<bob2> but removing openoffice, you're saying "I don't want the basic ubuntu desktop anymore"
<bob2> so remove openoffice if you really care
<bob2> and lose ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> the_stick: you don't need to specify for single head i386
<paper> bob2, then i guess i was wrong, what exactly is ubuntu-desktop?
<the_stick> oh
<bob2> 09:52:02           bob2 | paper: 'ubuntu-desktop' is a meta package.  it depends on all the other packages in the basic ubuntu desktop
<the_stick> how do I download the kernel source files ?
<thrift> bob2: I think what happened was, is that I was running a sudo without -H nautilus, deleted some files on my raid, now it's created a .Trash-user directory and I can't delete them as root or empty my trash...
<kent> is there a way to check what module eth0 is using? Im trying to figure out what module one of the networkcards on my brothers computer is using, but i cant figure out which.. :(
<paper> kent lspci
<bob2> thrift: install linux-source-2.6
<bob2> the_stick: ^
<bob2> the_stick: but why?
<bob2> kent: dmesg | grep eth0
<thrift> bob2: linux-source-2.6.8.1 is installed
<paper> bob2, i just want to make sure that by removing ubuntu-desktop im not cutting of my left leg hehe
<bob2> thrift: ls /usr/src/
<Matt|> paper, its worse than that
<Matt|> paper, more like both legs
<thrift> linux                        linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-k7    rpm
<thrift> linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3      linux-source-2.6.8.1
<thrift> linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386  linux-source-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2
<bob2> paper: you're saying 'please don't install new desktop packages in future'
<daniels> TheCan: if you read the BinaryDriverHowto, you'd see that you don't need to build your own nVidia module
<paper> ah
<paper> ouch
<paper> ok
<Matt|> paper, just kidding
<paper> bob2, so basically i gotta just suck it up and ignore openoffice lol
<the_stick> hmm
<warty> hey!  I just burned the dang live iso... booted and configured without a hitch!  I got high expections for the freinds I'll give it to who are still on Windoze!!!
<kent> paper, according to lspci its a realtek, and lsmod says that atleast 8139too and 8139cp. So i guess its those modules then. Thanks
<bob2> how much do you care?
<TheCan> daniels, i don't own a nvidia card ;-)
<the_stick> how do I find packages with that apt thing ?
<the_stick> apt-get seach nvidia
<the_stick> doesnt work
<TheCan> the_stick, apt-cache search package
<the_stick> ah
<paper> kent, glad to see that worked for you
<Matt|> paper, it's not a problem, what he means is that when the collection of packages in "ubuntu-desktop" changes, you won't get the benefit of that change. But it's not an issue - if you know what you want, it's better to add and remove packages manually
<bob2> the_stick: I already told you, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryModuleHowto
<paper> Matt|, so basically an apt-get update will not update what specific packages? is there anywhere i can see like a dependency tree?
<the_stick> bob2, that's not working my friend
<thrift> root@Io:/home/raid/.Trash-thrift # rm -f falcorscreenshot.jpg
<thrift> rm: cannot remove `falcorscreenshot.jpg': Permission denied
<thrift>  .. anyone know what to do about that?
<bob2> the_stick: "not working" is not a useful description of a problem
<the_stick> it says it doesnt find nvidia-glx
<bob2> did you install it?
<the_stick> no
<super> hey room
<gloin> anyone here got raidant working under ubuntu?  Damn so-and-sos at qeradiant.com only provide an rpm or source (which is built using some oddity called "scons")
<Matt|> paper, ubuntu-desktop is like a virtual package which contains the programs which ubuntu decide to include in their standard desktop. If you remove the package, it will not hurt your system, just that when they change what is in their standard desktop, you will not get the benefit of the changes. It is fine to remove it if you know what programs you want to use.
<CodyDH> hello
<paper> Matt|, I know exactly what I want to use.... :) thanks that cleared up alot...By any chance can you tell me how i can turn off services that are starting at boot, ie postfix cupsys,,,etc
<Matt|> paper, yes it's not easy unfortunately.
<bob2> cd /etc/rc2.d
<bob2> rm *postfix *cupsys
<Matt|> paper, you rename the links in /etc/rc2.d
<Matt|> paper, just uninstall postfix if you don't want it
<Matt|> bob2, surely better to rename em?
<bob2> why?
<CodyDH> how do I kill X in ubuntu installed default (such as that X starts on bootup)
<Matt|> bob2, so you can get em back easily
<gloin> CodyDH: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bob2> you can get them back with "update-rc.d postfix defaults"
<paper> Matt|, and how would i uninstall them?
<CodyDH> gloin: that'll take all of X down so I can install the nvidia drivers?
<Matt|> paper, apt-get remove package
<gloin> CodyDH: correct
<paper> umm
<Matt|> bob2, i did not know that rc-update works with ubuntu
<CodyDH> gloin: thanks
<Matt|> bob2, surely it can be used to remove em then too right
<paper> Matt|, now i loost ubuntu-base
<gloin> =] 
<Matt|> paper, np
<bob2> Matt|: sure
<Matt|> paper, same principle
<bob2> but I can never remember the syntax for that :)
<paper> Matt|, this is odd for me
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> paper, wassup?
<KneelBeforeXorg> How come ubuntu won't print kanji, when debian testing used to do it just fine?  Even ggv just shows boxes, and I have all the gsfonts and ttf and X fonts installed.
<CodyDH> errr... in my F2 terminal, I keep getting strings of text like:
<CodyDH> IN: ETH1 OUT: Mac address DEST: etc...
<paper> Matt|, well this whole everything depending on these 2 packages, i was a fc2 fan, but now trying this so the change is a bit different
<TheCan> "f2 terminal" :-)
<Matt|> bob2, rsync was working a treat btw thanks for helping me with that earlier.
<CodyDH> TheCan: TTY2? :)
<bob2> Matt|: you're welcome
<KneelBeforeXorg> anyone here familiar with CJK stuff on ubuntu?
<Matt|> paper, just remove that package it is a fake package like ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> i think that was yesterdaym but i'm not sure
<paper> Matt|, thank you so much :)
<Matt|> bob2, 00.05 so yeah
<KneelBeforeXorg> I can't get a /list of channels here, so I don't know if there's an #ubuntu-ja or whatever
<Matt|> bob2, where are you atm?
<bob2> Matt|: cambridge
<Matt|> KneelBeforeXorg, "/cs list *ubuntu*
<CodyDH> hmmm... local network stuff
<CodyDH> n/m then.
<Matt|> bob2, uk or us?
<KneelBeforeXorg> 16:05 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: cs
<bob2> Matt|: heh, uk, at the debian bug squashing party
<KneelBeforeXorg> Matt|: also a /list *ubuntu* gives me an empty list
<Matt|> KneelBeforeXorg, /msg chanserv list *ubuntu*
<KneelBeforeXorg> thanks
<Matt|> bob2, cambridge eh... debian sucks
<gloin> anyone here got raidant working under ubuntu?  Damn so-and-sos at qeradiant.com only provide an rpm or source (which is built using some oddity called "scons") (try #2)
<kent> Do linux assing eth0 and eth1 according to which modules gets loaded first, or do that depend on hardware?
<Matt|> bob2, they could have at least splashed out on bermuda
<bob2> Matt|: hah
<paper> Matt|, by any chance do you use enlightenment as your window manager?
<Matt|> paper, nope
<KneelBeforeXorg> well it seems that there isn't a japanese channel
<Matt|> *laughs*
<paper> darn
<bob2> Matt|: beer + bandwidth + bugs
<Matt|> KneelBeforeXorg, guess not
<KneelBeforeXorg> so can anyone here help me with my ghostscript problems?
<bob2> you don't need anything else
<mjr_> kent, pretty much the loading order, semirandom for those cards that are used by the same driver
<Matt|> bob2, oh you're in the uni?
<bob2> Matt|: nah, a house
<Matt|> but big bandwidth?
<bob2> well, enough ;)
<Matt|> kewl
<bob2> wanted to see some of the uni...
<Matt|> bob2, how is cambridge?
<bob2> but it gets dark at FOUR PM
<Matt|> LOL
<bob2> your country is broken
<Matt|> yeah tell me about it
<Matt|> bob2, it was dark before i'd got moving properly today
<Matt|> bob2, where are you from again spain?
<bob2> .au
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> austria huh...
<Matt|> :p
<bob2> heh
<[KrusheR] > wassup
<NetwrkMonkey> anyone have a Logitech MX 500 mouse?
<Matt|> bob2, is cambridge nice?
<NetwrkMonkey> My mouse works but i'm thinking of redoing the mouse keys
<bob2> Matt|: it seems pretty cool...bikes *everywhere*.  much more...college-y than oxford seemed
<XhyldazhK> hi all!
<Matt|> bob2, *grins* you're getting around
<XhyldazhK> how do I get the gdm login screen that appears in the ubuntu homepage?
<kent> mjr, and the order of which linux loads the modules, is that constant between boots?  My brother has two ethernet-cards. One to the adsl and one to his xbox.  I think i have to know which gets which eth* so that i can configure them in the interfaces file :(  The cards differ in brand (and chip).
<bob2> Matt|: heh, yeah, this side of it's fun :)
<Matt|> bob2, hectic but fun i guess..
<bob2> yeah, 'xactly
<Matt|> better than studying law
<mjr> kent, well, it's pretty much stable, but theoretically if hotplug (the component that's in charge of loading the drivers) is upgraded, the order might change - I suppose they'll be trying to keep it so that it won't, though
<egon_spengler> kent: The cards are read in PCI slot order, slot one gets eth0 slot 2 gets eth1 and so on
<Matt|> bob2, i've often wondered how you squash bugs... is bug fixing a group activity, or do developers just work on them individually until they resolve it
<XhyldazhK> anyone knows how to get the gdm login screen that appears in the Ubuntu home page?
<Matt|> XhyldazhK, i'm not sure which one you mean
<Matt|> XhyldazhK, have you got ubuntu-artwork installed?
<bob2> Matt|: well, it's mostly individual here, but there's fairly frequent "is the submitter of #1234 completely insane?"-style calls
<Matt|> *laughs*
<bob2> Matt|: msotly seems to be a awy to get people motivated on it all at once
<XhyldazhK> Matt|, oops I wull get that ;) thanx!
<Matt|> bob2, i still cannot tell my battery state :( I got an email today from another user with the same problem. There is a whole class of compaq and HP laptops with the same problem
* Matt| drags power cord across room
<egon_spengler> XhyldazhK: Try getting the ubuntu-calendar-october for the artwork
<XhyldazhK> egon_spengler, thanx! I will
<Nu-B> Hi Im new to ubuntu
<Matt|> Nu-B, hi
<bob2> Matt|: ah, suck, is it in ubuntu's bts?
<CraHan> Hey 'new to ubutu', erhm Nu-B :)
<Matt|> bts?
<Nu-B> well I tried it as it fits on one CD
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> welcome Nu-B
<Matt|> you won't regret it
<Nu-B> and DSL is a bit
<Nu-B> well
<Nu-B> not sure really
<Matt|> unless you have a compaq presario
<Nu-B> this looks nice and tidy
<Matt|> bob2, what is bts?
<Nu-B> has anyone got any tips on using the media player
<Nu-B> it doesnt want to play mp3s
<bob2> Matt|: bugzilla
<Matt|> bob2, oh right, yeah for a while :(
<Matt|> 2711
<bob2> ah
<Matt|> Nu-B, go to the wiki, and search for RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> Nu-B, that should help ya out
<Nu-B> oh, so its install another media player then
<kent> I have configured the static eth0 which is connected to my brothers xbox, and when i run ifup/ifdown it sort of works now. But i get "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)" when i run ifup, even though its configured correctly afterwards. how come i get that message?
<Nu-B> XMMS here I come then
<Matt|> Nu-B, nope mp3 support is not in ubuntu by default
<Nu-B> I see didnt realise
<Nu-B> bit like Xine in SuSE
<Nu-B> then
<Nu-B> that was a pain
<Matt|> Nu-B, like fedora, they concentrate on free stuff
<Matt|> Nu-B, its not the media player, its the decoder that is not installed. The media player will work fine once you sort out mp3s
<Nu-B> ah
<Nu-B> okay ill go and have a search on the wiki
<Nu-B> read up a bit
<sgarrity> anyone run into the Live CD running through the progress-bar on boot-up, then rebooting as soon as the progress bar is complete?
<Matt|> OMG cracking television: "so, have you ever snorted cocaine off a prostitute's bottom?" "yes." "really?" "yes."
<billytwowilly> bah.
<billytwowilly> snorting cocaine off a prostitutes bottom is no big thang.
<Matt|> well i haven't done it
<kent> Its not even a wlan-card, so why is the ifup-script complaining about wireless request?
<Matt|> what have i done with my life?
<billytwowilly> It's not a big deal. If you want to do something crazy drink the piss of a meth user. most of the meth is excreted unchanged into their urine.
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> be back in 5
<CraHan> why do i have a feeling that Matt| has run of to test out billytwowilly's tip?
<Matt|> (slurred speech) wwwwhhhhhaat???
<billytwowilly> heh. because he has
<CraHan> lol
* Matt| falls over
<billytwowilly> you don't get slurred speech from amphetamine...
<Matt|> ok sorry
<CraHan> I wouldn't have a clue myself
* Matt| halucinates and then dies
<Matt|> enough of this now
<billytwowilly> He must have been eating poison mushrooms or something as well.
* Matt| changes mode +ontopic
<CraHan> well that was cool, running an xnest session over ssh so I get an ubuntu session on the Mac :)
* grelli looks at billytwowilly
<Matt|> *laughs*
<grelli> you pick that up on the southside there?
<CraHan> dunno why I'd ever need that, but heck, 't was fun
<grelli> that what you guys do for fun?
<billytwowilly> grelli, no, from pharmacology 305;)
* Matt| changes mode billytwowilly+ontopic
<billytwowilly> grelli, the pharmacology of drug abuse;) best class ever;)
<keknehv> How do I mount a fat32 filesystem in read-write mode for all users?
<Matt|> keknehv, mount -t vfat /dev/hda# /mnt_point
<Matt|> for your user
<keknehv> But that's not in Read-write mode for everything
<Matt|> true
<Matt|> edit /etc/fstab
<keknehv> And it doesn't work for my user
<CraHan> set the gid too
<keknehv> gid?
<billytwowilly> can't you just mount it normally in /etc/fstab then chmod 777 the directory you mounted it to?
<CraHan> mount has an option to set the groud id too
<CraHan> or user id, whichever you prefer
<CraHan> *group id
<keknehv> thanks
<CraHan> -o gid=number
<keknehv> Dang... still doesn't work
<CraHan> that sets the owner of the mountpoint to that specific group
<CraHan> does the mountpoint have write access for that group?
<keknehv> Odd thing is, Gnome still sees it, even though I can't cd to it
<keknehv> Yes
<keknehv> For the root group
<netsplit> Hi, does anyone see apache-ant in apt-cache?
<netsplit> "ant" is a Debian package, but I can't find it in Ubuntu.
<CraHan> netsplit: not me
<CraHan> apt-cache search apache-ant returned nothing
<keknehv> Whoops... now it says it's busy. What's the command to see processes using a mount again?
<CraHan> lsof?
<CraHan> that lists the open files
<keknehv> Yes... that's the one
<CraHan> time to get to bed here :)
<keknehv> Wait... no it isn't
<CraHan> 1.45am :)
<keknehv> noo... now I'm all alone :D
<keknehv> night
<CraHan> seeya around
<keknehv> enjoy your ~4-5 hours of sleep :d
<CraHan[zZz] > more ubuntu goodness tomorrow
<Matt|> keknehv, did you cd into the mount directory?
<keknehv> ryanh@pulaewe:/home $ cd /mnt/windows
<keknehv> bash: cd: /mnt/windows: Permission denied
<keknehv> basically, I'm trying to run wine on something
<Matt|> keknehv, unmount it
<keknehv> ryanh@pulaewe:/home $ sudo umount /dev/hda1
<keknehv> umount: /mnt/windows: device is busy
<keknehv> umount: /mnt/windows: device is busy
<keknehv>  -_-
<keknehv> and "lsof | grep mnt" doesn't turn up anything
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> well i can't think of anything
<[KrusheR] > hmm
<Matt|> reboot or something
<[KrusheR] > is any utility to format partitions to fat32 under linux?
<keknehv> Erg... okay
<jmhodges> kent: no dont!
<Orcrist> hello all
<jmhodges> fuck.. i meant keknehv
<jmhodges> all it meant was that he had a shell open in that directory
<jmhodges> gaaah.
<Orcrist> any of you guys having trouble in with the default nvidia driver in warty/hoary?
<jmhodges> i had none a week ago.. i've since moved to ati
<jmhodges> Orcrist: whats the issue?
<Orcrist> well
<Orcrist> when I  try to ctrl-alt-f1-f6
<Orcrist> I get a black screen... and in this screen if I scroll down I see all the text left over from init plus a lot of colored ascii garbage
<Orcrist> like it's just showing me junk from the page frame buffer
<Orcrist> but I get no tty consoles
<Orcrist> and they're enabled in inittab just like they're supposed to be
<Orcrist> in fact, I've done almost nothing to #ubuntu
<Orcrist> erm
<Orcrist> ubuntu :)
<Cloudchaser> i had the same time of problem as keknehv only with cdrom. i couldn't unmount it because it was "busy"
<Cloudchaser> i ended up rebooting because i didn't know what else to do...i didn't have anything open that used cdrom
<billytwowilly> Cloudchaser, I've had that problem too.
<Cloudchaser> is there a way without rebooting?
<Matt|> bizarre
<Matt|> that shouldn't happen
<Cloudchaser> i used to get the same thing with CF on rh9, but killall fam took care of that
<Cloudchaser> didn't on ubuntu though
<billytwowilly> Cloudchaser, I haven't found it. fuser -a /media/cdrom0 should display what is accessing it and it doesn't
<billytwowilly> and nothing is shown
<Cloudchaser> ah ok i'll try that next time
* Cloudchaser makes a note
<billytwowilly> well, that didn't fix it.. it didnt show anything as accessing it.
<Cloudchaser> well its one step to try anyway
<Cloudchaser> to see if something is showing
<KneelBeforeXorg> okay, so ghostscript just isn't finding my fonts at all
<Faustus> does anyone have a workraround for the "unable to mount floppy" problem?  Googlw doesn't bring up much
<Matt|> meh i'm off to bed. Nite all, bob2
<Orcrist> so does anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<Orcrist> could it be the driver or is it maybe a problem with x.org?
<billytwowilly> Orcrist, what problem?
<NetwrkMonkey> how do you configure samba?
<NetwrkMonkey> i know how to turn it on but :/
<billytwowilly> NetwrkMonkey, I'd like to know the same thing;)
<ChibiFS> Well, you need some maraccas, and some toms perhaps
<LinuxJones> dvdrip seems to be broken anybody know of a working repository ?
<billytwowilly> marillat
<Orcrist> billy, I'll just cut and paste
<LinuxJones> marillat is broken apparently
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> any of you guys having trouble in with the default nvidia driver in warty/hoary?
<Orcrist> <-- sivang (~sivang@80.179.93.130.forward.012.net.il) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<Orcrist> <jmhodges> i had none a week ago.. i've since moved to ati
<Orcrist> <jmhodges> Orcrist: whats the issue?
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> well
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> when I  try to ctrl-alt-f1-f6
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> I get a black screen... and in this screen if I scroll down I see all the text left over from init plus a lot of colored ascii garbage
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> like it's just showing me junk from the page frame buffer
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> but I get no tty consoles
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> and they're enabled in inittab just like they're supposed to be
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> in fact, I've done almost nothing to #ubuntu
<ChibiFS> And those  ghetto trashcan drums. Then you might have a good samba setup
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> erm
<Orcrist> <Orcrist> ubuntu :
<KneelBeforeXorg> okay
<KneelBeforeXorg> found i
<KneelBeforeXorg> the ryumin font doesn't have a ghostscript counterpart for some reason
<KneelBeforeXorg> and that's what firefox likes to spit out as the postcript font for japanese
<billytwowilly> orcrist did you try hitting ctrl-c in the tty console? Maybe something funky is happening. Works great over here.
<amer_> hey, where can i download azuereus ?
<Orcrist> billy, you mean switch to the console then try ctrl-c?
<Orcrist> just tried ctrl-c and ctrl-x... no good
<Orcrist> amer
<billytwowilly> no idea then.. sorry...
<Orcrist> I believe it's azureus.sourceforge.net
<Orcrist> billy thanks anyways
<Orcrist> noone seems to know what it is
<Orcrist> I'm thinking maybe my card doesn't like the default ubuntu nvidia driver
<Orcrist> the package I ran under SuSE handled it just fine
<billytwowilly> join one of the ubuntu mailing lists and ask there.
<djtansey> anyone else here have problems with hotplug? mine takes FOREVER to load during bootup. 30 or so seconds.
<Orcrist> where do I find this mailing list?
<MobyTurbo> Orcrist, /topic
<ChibiFS> djtansey - Don't update hotplug, it's bad for you D:
<Orcrist> ahh there we go moby
<Orcrist> didn't see it at first
<djtansey> ChibiFS: how do you mean? the package? well it's already updated.
<ChibiFS> Go backward. :P
<djtansey> ChibiFS: what version?
<ChibiFS> Well, are you using Hoary or Warty now?
<djtansey> ChibiFS: and why isn't the package being fixed so an update will do it?
<djtansey> warty
<ChibiFS> Hrrmmm.. :/
<ChibiFS> Do you have any cameras plugged in or anything?
<djtansey> CHibiFS: when i boot i have next to nothing. laptop with CDRW/DVD, and nothing else plugged in.
<TheCan> you really need cdrw/dvd? i prefer 2nd battery :D
<djtansey> ChibiFS: and i can't seem to figure out where it logs what it is doing
<ChibiFS> Hotplug is fairly expirimental. It likes to be explodey at the smallest things. :/
<MobyTurbo> djtansey, /var/log/messages, other /var/log files and the dmesg command
<djtansey> TheCan: i have an ibm x40 -- i boot with my docking station (where the CD is). i get 7.5 hours with my battery.
<TheCan> djtansey, nice :)
<TheCan> i will have one too, but propably in 3-4 years ;)
<ChibiFS> Like.. err... My mouse for example. o_O;.. It didn't like my mouse, and wouldn't let me boot with my mouse plugged in.
<MobyTurbo> IBM makes sweet laptops
<netsplit> Wow @ 7.5 hours.
<avatar> hey guys :) ... how can i disable UTC? windows and ubuntu are constantly fighting with the clock
<djtansey> MobyTurbo: mean anything to you?
<djtansey> Moby: user.log:Nov 21 20:49:53 localhost hal.hotplug[19355] : DEVPATH is not set
<bob2> avatar: /etc/default/rcS
<djtansey> Moby: indeed they do make sweet laptops.
<avatar> bob2: thanks :)
<djtansey> Moby: or this? syslog.0:Nov 18 10:03:17 localhost hal.hotplug[11682] : timout(10000 ms) waiting for /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0
<MobyTurbo> djtansey, unfortunately not. Are you using an ubuntu kernel?
<ChibiFS> Oh yeah?!.. Well I've got a compaq LTE 5300 with a 133 mhz processor, 32 megs of ram, a 1.3 gig 4200 rpm hard-disk, and a 6 speed cdrom drive! D:
<djtansey> Moby: up. 2.6.8
<NetwrkMonkey> hey billytwowilly i found how to configure samba
<NetwrkMonkey> :-)
<MobyTurbo> djtansey, that sounds like something is wrong with udev or devfs or something.
<TheCan> ChibiFS, this very thin one? :)
<djtansey> Moby: doesn't matter anyways. just looked up just stuff from this boot. nothing interesting.
<ChibiFS> Thin? It's 8 pounds, from 1996. I got it for 28 bucks, and use it to NX to home. :P
<djtansey> another, unrelated, question -- can you change how many boots are between mandatory fsck checks?
<MobyTurbo> djtansey, go to www.google.com/linux and plug in that error message there. That tends to be a great debugging tool. :-)
<djtansey> Moby: I guessed that. saw some mention online but no answers. don't know what else to try. i'll try the google site
<kapland> I just enabled universe, now whats this multiverse thing?
<MobyTurbo> djtansey, you can change how many boots between fscks, I think with e2fsck tho I might be mistaken.
<ChibiFS> multiverse is the most unsupported software, but it still works.
<TheCan> breakverse :-)
<MobyTurbo> kapland, multiverse is non-free-licensed software.
<happyhobo> hello
<KneelBeforeXorg> okay
<KneelBeforeXorg> I narrowed it down
<KneelBeforeXorg> mozilla-firefox just picks a bogus font for japanese
<KneelBeforeXorg> epiphany too
<sertmann> are there any databases avaible through the ubuntu respositories?
<jono> hi all
<MobyTurbo> sertmann, in universe there should be mysql and postgresql, among others.
<jono> anyone here know how to clone a machine with linux?
<KFM> Has anyone else had a problem of a blue screen during install?
<happyhobo> I'm a Mepis user with Gnome 2.6.1 installed.  I wanted Ubuntu for its update and supports.  I was happy to find my new Ubuntu discs in the mail.   I ran the live CD and only the center 640 by 480 of my monitor.
<kapland> MobyTurbo: ok, thanks
<happyhobo> Mepis doesn't have this issue
<kapland> MobyTurbo: equiv to debian non-free?
<sertmann> MobyTurbo: all i could find was sql server, does the mysql project make something similar to access on windows?
<MobyTurbo> kapland, yes
<ChibiFS> happyhobo - It's a live CD, you need to specify the resolution on boot.
<LinuxJones> happyhobo, what kind of video card do you have ?
<bob2> MobyTurbo: kapland no
<bob2> kapland: universe is unsupported Free software
<bob2> multiverse is random non-free stuff
<djtansey> btw -- i'm thinking of getting a new PDA. does anyone here have experience with palm PDAs and syncing with evolution?
<MobyTurbo> sertmann, mysql is another sql style server.
<kapland> where can you edit the gnome menu's in ubuntu?
<happyhobo> dell inspiron 1100 intel extreme graphics 845 GL
<ChibiFS> menu:///
<ChibiFS> or applications:///
<bob2> kapland: applications:/// in nautilus
<jono>  would anyone here be interested in writing a hack for linux desktop hacks by o'reilly on cloning a machine with linux?
<MobyTurbo> sertmann, there may be more easy to use database programs in the repository. Use apt-cache search and apt-cache show to look for them, or synaptic.
<KFM> Has anyone else had a problem of a blue screen during install?
<LinuxJones> jono, you mean making a system backup image of a Linux Desktop ?
<sertmann> MobyTurbo: used synaptic, but couldn't find anything that worked
<jono> LinuxJones, well cloning a machine so you can take a single cloned image and install it across lots of machines
<MobyTurbo> sertmann, the non-free version of open-office, star office, includes a database. Other than that I don't know.
<LinuxJones> jono, I would be interested in doing that sure, is there any money in it ;D
<happyhobo> no matter what I specify on boot up it still center screens and when in gnome I can't change to anything higher
<MobyTurbo> sertmann, considering that universe is *huge* I'm sure there's something there for you.
<sertmann> hmmm
<jono> LinuxJones, could you /msg me so we can discuss it
<LinuxJones> jono, sure
<jono> not seeing a /msg
<happyhobo> any ideas?
<NetwrkMonkey> mmm
<MobyTurbo> happyhobo, I couldn't even get the live CD to boot, I guess you're better off than me. :-)
<MobyTurbo> happyhobo, the install CD is fine though. :-)
<happyhobo> dang
<NetwrkMonkey> Just installed ubuntu today and so far I like what I see
<sertmann> even google doesn't come up with something usefull, how can there be no big database that you can actually enter data into for linux.... ah well, guess ill just use CrossOver office and install access through that
<moj0rising> has anyone had trouble running synaptic or any other admin tools?
<happyhobo> I'd like what I saw if it didn't have freq issues and res issues
<moj0rising> I get an error: "child treminated with 1 status"
<NetwrkMonkey> nope
<bob2> sertmann: big database != desktop thing with built in Visual Basic
<moj0rising> does anyone here know what that means?
<bob2> m0you're not on hoary, right?
<moj0rising> warty
<happyhobo> I'm on warty
<moj0rising> I had the PR and used apt get ..
<happyhobo> actually I'm on Simply Mepis RC2
<moj0rising> ..to upgrade to current warty.
<moj0rising> I also am doing the normal root thing..
<moj0rising> ..instead of sudo.
<moj0rising> because that is what I'm more accustomed to.
<sertmann> bob2: isn't a commandline database pretty hard to work with :-/
<zerox> whats the apt-get packages for the c++ compiler?
<moj0rising> boI think
<scaroo> ok, not really ubuntu related but, i dunno which X lib i must use tu get the XF86VidModeQueryVersion method, isnt the vidmode extention part of xorg ??
<BeatrIX> Who here uses a slow cpu and ubuntu?
<zerox> is it like gcc-c++ or something
<sertmann> and i meant big as in widely used btw :)
<MobyTurbo> sertmann, there are many web front-ends to it. PHP is commonly used for front ends to mysql.
<bob2> sertmann: no, you write an actual access layer for it
<happyhobo> it appears that a straight gnome/debian linux distro won't work on this laptop
<bob2> sertmann: or use something dodgy like openoffice's db thing
<bob2> or phpmyadmin
<TheCan> happyhobo, boot with "custom"
<happyhobo> Gnoppix 0.8.1 did the exact same thing
<moj0rising> bob2, I think my problem is from the way I use the root acct. WHat do you think?
<kapland> bob2: thanks (that was kinda delayed :)
<happyhobo> TheCan, custom?
<zerox> *echo* c++ compiler package *echo* heeh
<bob2> moj0rising: haha, possibly
<TheCan> happyhobo, yes just install a minimal system without gnome, and install some small windowmanager on it
<moj0rising> any ideas on how I can fix it?
<moj0rising> Have you ever heard of this?
<happyhobo> I want gnome though, YheCan
<scaroo> zerox, g++
<bob2> zerox: install build-essential
<TheCan> Hak`M, oh sorry i thought you was this  low resource guy ;)
<zerox> oy veigh thanks
<bob2> g++ by itself won't do anything
<zerox> what will build-essential do
<TheCan> well you need to edit your X config file then by hand
<TheCan> if this doesnt work
<happyhobo> How?  LOL
<Hak`M> TheCan: next time highlight the right person please :P
<TheCan> :D
<scaroo> zealot, build-essential is a mewtapackage installing gcc/g++/libc and so on ... everything needed to compile
<TheCan> i'm sorry
<bob2> zerox: read the package description
<scaroo> ^zerox
<happyhobo> how?
<scaroo> so anybody knows about "XF86VIDMODE" ?
<scaroo> this extension seems to have been dumped in xorg ... and a lot of things compile against it .. :(
<bob2> a "lot of things"?
<bob2> like what?
<scaroo> like cairo for example
<scaroo> not cairo
<scaroo> glitz actually
<bob2> cairo is not a "lot of things", it's a low-level X library
<bob2> same
<scaroo> hum a lot of program (will) need it
<bob2> no, they;ll link against glitz or whatever
<scaroo> gtk aims to use cairo for its rendering
<bob2> apt-get install libxxf86vm-dev
<bob2> (daniels)
<scaroo> well , great thank you !
<ghj> there is a problem for mounting vfat floppy
<Faustus> can someone please help with an issue here with a floppy?
<ghj> i need to modprobe vfat before mount it
<ghj> faustus: is this the problem?
<Faustus> well it doesn't mount, so I can't access it
<Faustus> not from gui
<ghj> faustus open a termian
<Faustus> unless I sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0/ media/floppy0
<ghj> digit sudo modprobe vfat
<zerox> not sure if anyone knows how to handle this http://www.pastebin.com/124069 ... anyone answers would help =)
<ghj> and try to mount and umount it from the guy
<Faustus> but even there Ican open the documents contained.
<Faustus> I'll try sudo modprobe vfat
<kent> zerox, it seems as if you are trying to compile something that needs a gaim-devel package or something? what are you trying to compile?
<zerox> guifications plugin
<g3r4rd0> did anyone had a slow, very slow boot in ubuntu???
<g3r4rd0> that's when i install linux-686, with the 386 version, boots ok
<kent> zerox, I did a search for gaim in ubuntu with synaptic and i found only the gaim binary, so perhaps you should file a bug?
<zerox> its just a lpugin for gaim im trying to compile, just says it cant find gaim installed
<kent> zerox, when a configure-script complains about lack of .pc file, it's always  the lack of development-files for the named package that it means. Like gaim.pc means the dev-files for gaim.
<zerox> so i should file a bug?
<kent> zerox, yes, i would think so.
<zerox> okey dokey
<zerox> thanks
<kent> zerox, On gaim.sourceforge.net there is -devel packages for Fedora,  so i think also Ubuntu should ship a -devel package, so that peopl can compile their own plugins for gaim. That seems fair.
<jono> anyone else know how to clone a machine?
<happyhobo> It looks like I just need to stick to Mepis with gnome added because this way i don't have to fight to just get my whole screen
<happyhobo> The Dell Inspiron 1100 is a horrid little machine for Linux anyways
<g3r4rd0> vguerra, did you fix your problem??
<NetwrkMonkey> the 1100 is horrid for anything
<happyhobo> Things like this make me wonder if linux will make it mainstream though
<NetwrkMonkey> thep roblem is dell uses proprietary shit
<NetwrkMonkey> :-)
<NetwrkMonkey> let me emphasize the *shit* part heh
<NetwrkMonkey> they used to use good parts
<NetwrkMonkey> then they switched everything overseas and the quality started to slip horridly
<zerox> sorry one last question... apt-get install gtk is it gtk or something like gtk2.0_0-devel
<TheCan> arr
<TheCan> why doesnt this mppe patch work?
<happyhobo> yes but i could get old 3.1 to work on here and as advanced as linux has gotten very few distros work out of the box
<TheCan> it says it didnt find any patches for 2.6.8.1-2
<happyhobo> Mandrake and Mepis neither of which I want to use are the only ones that work immediately
<egon_spengler> zerox: Try apt-cache search gtk for all the gtk items. That will give you the exact name you want
<happyhobo> Mepis is awesome, can't knock it but it is tied up tight with Kde so there are conflicts installing gnome
<ironwolf> hurray!  I solved my mount problem... many thanks to all who helped.
<happyhobo> congrats ironwolf
<linux_galore> hai folks
<zerox> thanks
<happyhobo> hi linux galore
<ironwolf> anyone seeing where your cmos loses current date/time with latest hoary?
<zerox> it says im using gtk 2.0 but when i compile gaim it says http://www.pastebin.com/124074
<SCOUnix> hi
<SCOUnix> so whats the latest with ubuntu?
<GoneBoB> ?
<ironwolf> SCOUnix: could you quantify a bit more?
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<SCOUnix> just wondering
<XhyldazhK> debain packages are usable in Ubuntu?
<GoneBoB> XhyldazhK: not exactly
<kent> zerox, are you sure you have the libgtk2.0-dev package?    having the library is not the same thing as having the -devel package installed.
<GoneBoB> however 'universe' packaes are debian
<kent> zerox, install libgtk2.0-dev  using synaptic.
<LinuxJones> SCOUnix, that's not a very pleasing name you have there :D
<zerox> man im such a newb... thanks Kent
<XhyldazhK> GoneBoB, how do I add debian repositories to synaptic?
<KneelBeforeXorg> SCOUnix: that's not a very interesting troll
<GoneBoB> XhyldazhK: it's not recommended, you should simplyt  enable universe
<GoneBoB> what do you actually want to ACHEIVE
<vguerra> hi all!
<XhyldazhK> GoneBoB, have latest latest latest games
<LinuxJones> vguerra, hiya
<kent> zerox, every one have been there, its nothing to be ashemed of. All that matters is to be able to ask precise questions, i guess..
<vguerra> im having problems updating my kernel from 386 to 686
<GoneBoB> latest games are all payfor and not packaged, last time I checked
<XhyldazhK> latest opensourced versions of games and 3d stuff
<zerox> and would you believe i installed gentoo stage1 in 3 weeks.. haha.. i must have installed it 10 times before it worked semi then i switched haha
<XhyldazhK> or at least free ones like quake2 and wolfenstein et
<vguerra> everithing goes cool.. but when i reboot with the 686 kernel image.. the system goes so slow ..
<LinuxJones> vguerra, you mean the pre-packaged linux-images ?
<vguerra> linuxjones, yeah.. the pre-package linux-images
<GoneBoB> XhyldazhK: debian q2 is .. not very good
<GoneBoB> and ET has it's own installer
<LinuxJones> vguerra, what processor do you have ?
<GoneBoB> ok, I'm out
<XhyldazhK> thanx
<vguerra> linuxjones, i have an intel pentium m
<SCOUnix> linuxjones:  Im pro sco in the lawsuit but im not anti linux
<kent> zerox, most errors you get from running the configure script is about lack of devel packages. Like, to compile a package that uses gtk/gnome or something, you need both the library and the development package for that library. Thats the first thing to check when you get errors.  Use synaptic to check if you got packages like that installed. If it still complains, ask here :)
<LinuxJones> SCOUnix, how can you possibly be pro-SCO, they have nothing ?
<vguerra> linuxjones: i already tried installing the kernel from the source... and the result is the same
<SCOUnix> linuxjones:  I havent seen an OS ready for the desktop yet
<lil_anthony> anyone know if there is a debian package for fbsetbg? i'm using fluxbox and can't seem to find that package
<zerox> thanks kent :)
<SCOUnix> linuxjones:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<SCOUnix> thanks
<zerox> well, im gonna go... i just used make on gaim.... i fear the results it will display upon my terminal
<SCOUnix> linuxjones:  we talk about ubuntu here
<LinuxJones> vguerra, it is probably that intel hasn't provided many specs for the Mobile processor, might be easier to jsut use the 386 kernel unless you need some functionality from the 686 kernel
<bob2> LinuxJones: please try to ignore the obvious trolls
<LinuxJones> SCOUnix, thanks for the information, I really appreciate it troll
<vguerra> linuxjones: well 386 kernel work just fine for me.. its not so necesary the 686 kernel
<SCOUnix> whos trolling, u brought up my nick
<SCOUnix> i didnt make the 1st comment, u did
<LinuxJones> bob2, I have a few beer into me :D
<bob2> SCOUnix: please stop trolling
<SCOUnix> bob2:  Huh?
<SCOUnix> bob2:  We talk about ubuntu here
<bob2> SCOUnix: your nick is designed to be annoyingly stupid, so just drop it completely
<SCOUnix> bob2:  WTF?
<bob2> SCOUnix: thanks
<LinuxJones> SCOUnix, you entered here with it and started about backing SCO but being pro-Linux just leave please !!
<bob2> LinuxJones: dude.
<vguerra> linuxjones: i just wanted to install the 686 kernel because im having problems with the temperature.. my machine is going down because it tells that has reached the cretical temperature
<LinuxJones> bob2, I know
<bob2> thanks
<vguerra> linuxjones: but i guess that it sounds more like a acpi problem
<LinuxJones> vguerra, are your fans working properly ?
<vguerra> linuxjones: yeha the fans works all the time
<Faustus> thks that solved the floppy prob
<grelli> and how is #ubuntu this -0700 evening?
<vguerra> linuxjones: it kind of weird cause i can spend hours working with my laptop.. but if i ( for example ) try to compile the kernel.. it doesnt make it.. and goes down
<LinuxJones> vguerra, I would re-boot and check the temperature settings in bios. I would rely on that information from there just to double check.
<LinuxJones> thank god
<grelli> SCOUnix eh?
<LinuxJones> what an idiot
<grelli> pro sco but not anti-linux
<grelli> I don't get it
<grelli> how does that work?
<grelli> and why?
<egon_spengler> Maybe some kin to Darl?
<LinuxJones> grelli, probably a SCO lawyer looking to make a case for the entire world against their client :D
<grelli> hehe
<grelli> understandably
<grelli> they're going to get spanked by IBM at some point
<grelli> may as well line the next one up
<bob2> it's just a stupid nick
<grelli> bob2 don't be so loud, you'll upset nick
<grelli> anywho
<Fubar> did ubuntu cd ship yet?
<LinuxJones> grelli, they have no case at all, not long ago Darl was saying that Linux had over a million lines of code that belonged to SCO. That has all gone away and now it is jsut a case of breach of contract or some garbage. I guess lying to the courts is not a crime in America ?
<Fubar> i ordered one like on nov 20th
<Fubar> err
<bob2> Fubar: yes
<Fubar> around there
<grelli> I've noticed a rather odd behaviour lately
<bob2> Fubar: if you rdered 8 days ago, yours on't be there for a while
<Fubar> bob2:  how long ?  like a month?
<bob2> Fubar: about that
<grelli> if I select reboot or shutdown, upon re-logging in the X session dies
<Fubar> i gather there would be a big waiting list
<grelli> the fix is to chown $USER ~/.ICEauthority
<bob2> Fubar: it's not a problem with that
<Fubar> bob2:  ubuntu was nice enough to ship those cds out :)
<grelli> has anyone else been seeing this
<bob2> grelli: don't run k3b
<LinuxJones> grelli, ya you have k3b installed
<Fubar> bob2 oh
<grelli> it's k3b that's doing that eh?
<bob2> yes
<grelli> I was wondering what would be causing it
* LinuxJones says *In a Cartmen Voice* You will respect the .ICEAuthoritahhhhhhhh
<grelli> hehehe
<grelli> what gnome burners are available?
<grelli> before toying with k3b I was an x-cd-roast guy
<bob2> nautilus
<grelli> that's seemed to not like me
<grelli> though I am running Hoary, so I shouldn't be suprise
<grelli> d
<bob2> what's the number of the bug you filed?
<ZeroX|AFK> does anyone know what package for ubuntu i need to shut it up from saying SSL support needed for GAIM
<Fubar> bob2:  How do i take a screenshot for a bug i filed with x?
<egon_spengler> ZeroX|AFK: Could be libnspr from mozilla for security
<bob2> Fubar: computer -> screenshot or so
<Fubar> oh
<Fubar> doh
<bob2> not in hoary tho, but then you know to read the "import" manpage
<Fubar> bob2:  thats the wrong one actually...... uhmm
<Fubar> hold on let me get the bug report
<Fubar> lspci output, how do i get this?
<Fubar> i have a livecd i just burnt
<bob2> "lspci"
<bob2> run it
<Fubar> oh
<Fubar> how do i run it so i can cut and paste it i mean
<Fubar> like in windows its >filename.txt im used to
<Fubar> is there a way with lspci?
<Fubar> like lspci >filename.txt?
<LinuxJones> lspci >> filename
<bob2> erm, just do that
<Fubar> oh 2 >>
<Fubar> ok thanks :)
<bob2> windows got that from unix shells
<bob2> no, one >
<Fubar> oh
<LinuxJones> eother will work
<ghj> is needed hald to automount usb key on ubuntu?
<Fubar> thanks
<LinuxJones> terr either
<Fubar> let me boot up ubuntu
<LinuxJones> err err
<Fubar> brb
<bob2> ghj: yes
<bob2> it's generally a bad idea to remove stuff like that
<grelli> bob2 I haven't filed a bug yet
<ghj> bob2: but ubuntu had not installed it
<grelli> I've been trying to stabilize the rest of my system
<snausages> I'm having trouble downloading the ISO
<grelli> I get the distinct impression something is dieing on me, but I'm not sure what yet
<bob2> ghj: hal is in the default desktop system
<gson> huttan nope
<gson> sger inget
<snausages> the last one I downloaded and burned on a cd didn't work, the install hung
<bob2> snausages: just check the md5sum of the cd after you burn it
<LinuxJones> snausages, it was probably a bad disk maybe
<snausages> bob2, how do i check?
<snausages> actually i downloaded the torrent file
<snausages> and i thought that would complete properly
<bob2> snausages: md5sum /dev/hdc or whatever
<snausages> i'm on windows
<bob2> oh well
<LinuxJones> snausages, re-join the stream maybe you got dropped or something
<bob2> that won't be the problem
<snausages> I'll just download it again. and burn a new iso
<LinuxJones> umm
<bob2> not burning the CD correctly is a bigger issue
<LinuxJones> yes it could be the problem
<snausages> btw, at what speed should i burn the iso?
<bob2> don't waste 650MB of bandwidth again
<snausages> i burned the last one at 8x
<LinuxJones> bob2, he has to re-join the same stream
<bob2> LinuxJones: if you don't close BT early, I really doubt it downloaded incorrectly
<snausages> I left it for a longer time that what it needed to download
<LinuxJones> bob2, ya but I have been dropped from a bt stream before
<snausages> but again, at which speed should i burn it?
<bob2> do 2 or whatever if your drive is dodgy
<snausages> ok
<snausages> the lowest i can select is 4x
<snausages> do i have to finalize the cd?
<bob2> um, of course
<warty> this is interesting
<Fubar> oops
<Fubar> bob2:  I tried gnoppix (powered by ubuntu)
<Fubar> it doesnt have that same bug
<Fubar> latest version
<Fubar> i was going to use this to report it
<bob2> the lspci output won't differ
<MobyTurbo> gnoppix is Debian-based, not Ubuntu-based (though to add to the confusion Ubuntu is also Debian-based.)
<Fubar> mobyturbo:  it says powered by ubuntu
<MobyTurbo> Fubar, not originally at least, maybe there are new developments...
<Fubar> mobyturbo:  I have the latest one
<MobyTurbo> Fubar, gnoppix was originally a GNOME version of knoppix, which is Debian-based.
<Fubar> yeah now ubuntu and gnoppix are working together
<Fubar> in the gnome bar it has the about ubunut
<Fubar> err ubuntu
<MobyTurbo> Fubar, that's good, because my ubuntu live CD didn't work.
<Fubar> i tried this one cause it had a newer version than ubuntu's livecd
<Fubar> bob2 nope still get the error
<MobyTurbo> luckily the ubuntu install CD works fine. :-)
<Fubar> ill do the lspci now
<bob2> gnoppix is very much involved with ubuntu
<bob2> the latest release of gnoppix is the ubuntu live cd
<MobyTurbo> bob2, the same as the warty one that didn't work here?
<GotD0t> does anybody have dual-head configured in hoary?
<bob2> the md5sums of the isos are the same, dude
<MobyTurbo> bob2, hopefully both projects will fix this problem.
<MobyTurbo> though I personally don't have much of a need of a Live CD, I have friends that would probably prefer trying a live CD first before committing to a dual-boot or Linux-only system.
<GotD0t> how do you clear the bash history
<jiyuu0> rm it
<MobyTurbo> GotD0t, rm ~/.bash_history
<Fubar> bob2:  is the one before latest which is also ubuntu powered the same as the livecd?
<GotD0t> thanks MobyTurbo
<Fubar> or is the latest one the same where it was brought up to sync?
<Fubar> i downloaded this one cause it was a newer file date
<Fubar> but i take it the 2 projects will be merged?
<shingokii> Hi - whats the best way to get reaplayer going on ubuntu?
<bob2> Fubar: no idea
<Fubar> bob2:  how do i take a screenshot on the fly?
<Fubar> bob2:  I need to record an error
<Fubar> on the screen
<Quest-Master> join #ika
<Quest-Master> Eek
<MobyTurbo> Fubar, Computer > take screenshot...
<Fubar> moby i need to get to it by clicking an icon tho
<Fubar> it occurs when i click on something
<MobyTurbo> Fubar, maybe drag and drop the menu item.
<Fubar> is there a command to do it so i can do it as i click on the browser?
<MobyTurbo> Fubar, or use export from imagemagik, which is in the main repository.
<bob2> Fubar: sleep ; import -window root ./screen,png
<bob2> er, 'sleep 5s'
<MobyTurbo> s/imagemagik/imagemagick
<Fubar> bob2 so click on it then put it to sleep?
<Fubar> bbo2:  It occurs as soon as i click on the icon, really fast
<bob2> um, ok
<bob2> no idea then
<Fubar> no shortcut for screenshot?
<shingokii> ah well I just used the bin installer, seemed to work ;)
<sulkd> in current hoary? well the gnome team moved the shortcut from the panel package to the utils.. it will probably resurface next time the utils package gets released
<bob2> it's an upstream gnome issue, not a ubuntu one
<s0cks>      #
<gnurt> --- # :Illegal channel name
<KneelBeforeXorg> haha
<KneelBeforeXorg> he's typing english in cyrillic
<KneelBeforeXorg> hi people of the channel ubuntu
<snerfu> hi
<KneelBeforeXorg> it's a russian keyboard layout on a US keyboard
<s0cks> :P
<s0cks> He got me
<Fubar> wow
<Fubar> ubuntu is working overtime tonite :)
<Fubar> i sent out the logs for my bug, hit one of the developers in a collision on bugzilla :)
<Fubar> turns out they wanted more info so i shot it over
<eruin> freeciv is fun
<eruin> :>
<_|Imanewbie|_> eruin: Indeed
<_|Imanewbie|_> I need an opinion
<Fubar> why are bugs deleted from bugzilla?
<Fubar> i gave them more info and the bug isnt on the list anymore
<_|Imanewbie|_> Should I still go out? it is 1 AM here
<Fubar> does that mean it was accepted?
<Fubar> or deleted?
<snerfu> no
<_|Imanewbie|_> snerfu: no for me?
<s0cks>     ,     . !
<Fubar> dang
<Fubar> ubuntu will never make it to primetime
<Fubar> they keep closing out my bugs
<Fubar> seems like they need more resources
<Fubar> i had a screen rendering problem, they are like VESA is often problematic
<s0cks> Fubar : Maybe it is just a multiple reference.
<Fubar> s0cks:  Dunno
<Fubar> s0cks:  i shot back problem occurs with warty install cd as well
<Fubar> Please reopen this bug if you can reproduce this problem on the install CD;
<Fubar> VESA is often problematic.
<Fubar> which it does
<Fubar> with the glx drivers
<s0cks> When are they making the bug reporting client?
<Fubar> new client?
<Fubar> to replace bugzilla?
<s0cks> Yeah
<s0cks> It mentioned something somewhere.
<_|Imanewbie|_> l
<Fubar> linux tries to do too much
<Fubar> it should not worry about drivers for others hardware
<Fubar> should let the manufacturers handle those
<Fubar> opensource of course :)
<eruin> you wish
<KneelBeforeXorg> the manufacturers don't make them, dude
<KneelBeforeXorg> besides, they'd never do a good job
<KneelBeforeXorg> they never do
<Fubar> kneel:  With windows who makes the drivers?
<Fubar> the hardware makers?
<KneelBeforeXorg> Fubar: they do
<Fubar> or microsoft?
<KneelBeforeXorg> but that's not the way free software works
<Fubar> kneel:  linux has limited resources
<GotD0t> is it possible to set up 3d acceleration in hoary?
<KneelBeforeXorg> hahahahaha
<KneelBeforeXorg> you're joking
<Fubar> they try to do too much
<big> does aney 1 need help?
<Fubar> does Sun use the same xfree client?
<Fubar> or they use their own?
<Fubar> just curious
<Fubar> they used to have their own
<KneelBeforeXorg> I'll take 500 bored norwegians pounding on PCI dumps during the white nights over some underpaid hardware tech at S3
<KneelBeforeXorg> microsoft has the power to FORCE the hw vendors to write their own drivers
<Fubar> kneel:  Alot of em do tho..... just not opensource for linux
<Fubar> like nvidia has linux drivers
<Fubar> the glx drivers are closed source right?
<_|Imanewbie|_> MS is d00med
<Hikaru79> How efficient is kill and killall? Does it completely free up the resources and memory used up by the 'kill'ed application?
<KneelBeforeXorg> And they break every time Xfree changes their ABIs
<netsplit> How bad is it to plug a 5V power adapter into a device that wants 4.5V?
<GotD0t> i wish you were right _|Imanewbie|_
<KneelBeforeXorg> Hikaru79: a killed application will release all non-shared resources
<KneelBeforeXorg> netsplit: what's the tolerance listed?
<KneelBeforeXorg> netsplit: sometimes the device will have a +/-
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: Ubuntu is the kind of project that shows hoe simple and power full linux can be
<KneelBeforeXorg> and so will the adapter
<s0cks> KneelBeforeXorg: You in the linux mafia?
<KneelBeforeXorg> s0cks: you mean rick moen?
<s0cks> KneelBeforeXorg : You are linux genious.
<KneelBeforeXorg> ...
<_|Imanewbie|_> besides look at the crappy programs they offer like explorer compared with mozilla it is a piece of $hit
<netsplit> KneelBeforeXorg: The adapter says: INPUT: 100-240V ~ 50/60Hz 0.27-0.17A 23-32VA 13W
<s0cks> Yeah
<s0cks> Mozilla pwns all
<netsplit> KneelBeforeXorg: OUTPUT: 5V 2A
<KneelBeforeXorg> hmmm
<Burgundavia> netsplit: you might kill the thing, but amps are worse
<s0cks> Some moron prefers IE to Firefox even though he has used both.
<KneelBeforeXorg> netsplit: yeah, amps are the big problem.
<netsplit> Burgundavia: which am I likely to kill, the adapter or the radio?
<KneelBeforeXorg> radio
<Burgundavia> the radio
<KneelBeforeXorg> overvoltage isn't as bad as undervoltage
<Burgundavia> adapters are pretty tough
<_|Imanewbie|_> s0cks: some people prefer masturbation than sex, there allways be dump ppl
<GotD0t> netsplit, what type of radio?
<KneelBeforeXorg> what does the radio say about the amps?
<KneelBeforeXorg> you can calculate
<KneelBeforeXorg> see if it comes out in the wash
<netsplit> KneelBeforeXorg: Either 70A or 70mA, don't remember which.
<s0cks> There is this one song that is like 'and I think sex is over rated too.
<KneelBeforeXorg> hahahaha
<KneelBeforeXorg> 70A!!!
<netsplit> GotD0t: it's a Sony ICF-M410V digital radio.
<KneelBeforeXorg> almost certainly mA
<netsplit> OK, pardon me. 70mA it is.
<KneelBeforeXorg> sorry
<KneelBeforeXorg> for most electronics you'll rarely see more than a handful of amperes
<netsplit> KneelBeforeXorg: it takes 3 1.5V AA batteries.
<_|Imanewbie|_> I'm going to eat something or someone =p lets see what the bar has to offer back sometime
* _|Imanewbie|_ gone
<KneelBeforeXorg> aha, now we're getting somewhere
<linux_galore> hmm milliamperes
<KneelBeforeXorg> is it a tiny little device?
<GotD0t> netsplit, but the question is are the batteries in series or parallel ;-)
<KneelBeforeXorg> hahaha
<KneelBeforeXorg> GotD0t: almost certainly in series, you goof
<GotD0t> KneelBeforeXorg, it was a joke
<linux_galore> Ive got cpu's Im designing into new products thats use micro amperes
<netsplit> Yes, it's pretty small.
<GotD0t> KneelBeforeXorg, is a dinky little AM/FM/Weather band reciever
<KneelBeforeXorg> ah
<netsplit> Yes.
<KneelBeforeXorg> yeah, it's probably not got much in the way of power tolerance
<netsplit> That didn't come with an adapter.
<KneelBeforeXorg> also
<GotD0t> wanna see what radio i'm getting?
<netsplit> The adapter I'm thinking of using came from my PDA.
<KneelBeforeXorg> check to make sure that the power brick's polarity matches the radio's
<GotD0t> http://www.icomamerica.com/products/amateur/t2h/
<netsplit> The polarity matches.
<KneelBeforeXorg> okay
<KneelBeforeXorg> and the connector's the same size?
<netsplit> Yes, same size.
<KneelBeforeXorg> wow
<KneelBeforeXorg> what luck
<Burgundavia> I have a question regarded fam and gamin
<netsplit> Question is can I use it? Hehe.
<KneelBeforeXorg> my guess is that you could risk it
<Burgundavia> Can I remove fam now that gamin is installed?
<GotD0t> netsplit, you might be able to pick one up from radio shack at the correct Voltage
<KneelBeforeXorg> yeah
<netsplit> KneelBeforeXorg: so you think the adapter won't go bad?  I'm more worried about the adapter because the PDA was expensive and would be useless without one hehe.
<KneelBeforeXorg> it's best to get one that matches
<KneelBeforeXorg> aha
<KneelBeforeXorg> the adapter will be ine
<KneelBeforeXorg> but you could blow a zener or something in the radio
<KneelBeforeXorg> pumping too much power out
<GotD0t> netsplit, whats the correct voltage? 4.5?
* linux_galore has a small mountain of power bricks.... I always grab them on the yearly junk week.....people throw power packs out all the time with the broken device
<Gmail> KneelBeforeXorg: no KneelBeforeXfree
<netsplit> Yes, the radio wants 4.5.
<KneelBeforeXorg> Gmail: cower under the might of the tyrant from Krypton!
<GotD0t> netsplit, AC or DC?
<KneelBeforeXorg> GotD0t: troll.
<netsplit> The radio wants DC.
<GotD0t> KneelBeforeXorg, troll that has taken up residence
<KneelBeforeXorg> haha
<KneelBeforeXorg> it wants the same profile as three AA batteries
<GotD0t> netsplit, radioshack sells them
<GotD0t> netsplit, i just checked... they have them in 4.5V
<linux_galore> if its a radio it will be DC.....if itsd a small portable job  2.7-6v should be fine @ 100-200ma
<netsplit> I have a universal adapter from Radio Shack from years ago, and it didn't have a plug that fit this hole.
<s0cks> gmail : Kneelbeforeopenoffice
<GotD0t> netsplit, but its the right votltage?
<netsplit> Yes, I have a universal adapter that does from 1.5 to 9V I think, but none of the plugs fit.
<GotD0t> err... votltage = voltage,
<GotD0t> go to radioshack... they sell adapters that should fit
<linux_galore> GotD0t: with small devices the volatge isnt a problem its the current...the single trasistor regulators in those things have a +- of over 100%
<GotD0t> like individuals
<KneelBeforeXorg> what you need is a voltaic pile
<Gmail> s0cks: KneelBeforeDebian
<GotD0t> Gmail: shut up
<linux_galore> netsplit: whats thew current rating on the brick
<s0cks> Gmail : Shut up.
<netsplit> linux_galore: 70mA.
<s0cks> Debian < Ubuntu
<bob2> Gmail: s0cks please stop it
<linux_galore> Net fine is this a small 2  AA battery radio or 4 battery
<s0cks> bob2 : me? Little old me?
<bob2> this isn't an approriate place to have 'distro warz'
<netsplit> linux_galore: the radio wants three AA battries.
<s0cks> Im innocent.
<bob2> s0cks: anyway
<linux_galore> Net ok you will need 6v  to compensate for the 30% loss on the regulator
<GotD0t> netsplit, best thing to do would be to take it to radioshack and have them take a look at it
<linux_galore> Net I design small portable devices for a living
<netsplit> linux_galore: could you explain that?
<Gmail> GotD0t: shut up too
<GotD0t> netsplit, you nevermind... listen to him
<netsplit> My adapter does 5V 2A I think, and the radio wants 4.5V 70mA.
<egon_spengler> netsplit Ratshack would have one of the variable voltage adapters for yer device, running about 12-14 USD
<netsplit> egon_spengler: You're losing me, why do I want variable voltage?  I want exactly 4.5 volts right?
<linux_galore> Net well ok for starters 3 x 1.5 is 4.5  ok now thats un-regulated so its fed straight onto the power rail in the radio with a power pack you usually regulate it because power packs are crap in general and with that comes some loss because your using an el-cheapo single transistor regulator in a radio
<s0cks> hmm. I wish my install cds would get here.
<egon_spengler> netsplit: The adapter has slider for 1.5/3/4.5/6 volts DC, based on one, two, three, or four 1.5 v cells.
<linux_galore> Net so 6v from a power pack after its regulated would hit the power raid at about 4.5
<netsplit> egon_spengler: Yes, I have one of those, but the plug doesn't fit the hole.
<linux_galore> rail*
<bob2> GotD0t: Gmail: stop telling people to shut up
<netsplit> linux_galore: so my PDA adapter that does 5V is too weak?
<egon_spengler> netsplit: The newer ones from RatShack have a socket and you get to pick the one that fits yer socket. They have an octopus to let you check to see which one fits.
<netsplit> linux_galore: is it safe for me to try it then without fear of breaking the adapter or the radio?
<linux_galore> Net no most power packs usually over supply also by about 20% so you should get away with it
<netsplit> egon_spengler: OK and lol @ RatShack.
<egon_spengler> netsplit: I was a wage slave at the place for five years
<netsplit> Aha.
<epod> I will be so happy when I get my new motherboard and can format my home pc for ubuntu..
<linux_galore> Net thats why you have to have the regulator on the power pack socket.....dont put one on the socket and even if you do use the right power pack the device wont last long so all devices have a regulator on power pack sockets
<GotD0t> i will be so happy when this CRT finally dies so i can get a new one and not go crazy from this f'in ringing
<netsplit> linux_galore: what's a power pack socket?
<linux_galore> Net anything that allows you to plug a power pack into a device there is a massive range of them
<usual> firestarter is cool
<GotD0t> netsplit i dont suppose you would know of a way to reduce the ringing in my dying CRT?
<linux_galore> Net  a socket is usually referred to as the female side of the relationship with a "plug"
<netsplit> GotD0t: Err ... no?
<netsplit> linux_galore: so the socket is on the radio?
<linux_galore> Net yep
<linux_galore> GotD0t:  your crt got flicker
<netsplit> linux_galore: so you're telling me the radio has a regulator inside, so it won't get hurt if I feed it too much or too little power?
<GotD0t> linux_galore, excuse me?
<GotD0t> linux_galore, there this high pitched whine coming from it
<linux_galore> Net well too little will just mean you wont get max volume too much will blow the regulator but the regulator is pretty tolerant
<GotD0t> linux_galore, used to be only when there was a high concentration of white on the screen, but now its always
<linux_galore> GotD0t: aaah means one of the large power regulator caps is going south or the EHT is running hot from the latter
<GotD0t> linux_galore, i have no idea what you just said, but ill take it
<_|Imanewbie|_> back
<linux_galore> GotD0t:  basically its getting old and a cap is failing soon it will collapse all together and you will have a nice crappy picture or none
<_|Imanewbie|_> I wonder where to go out to get a chick
<GotD0t> linux_galore, anyway to fix whatever you just said... or would it be easier and/or cheaper to get a new one
<GotD0t> linux_galore, well obviously not a new CRT
<linux_galore> GotD0t:  usually you can track it with some hot/cold solvent just spray the caps when they are warm when it stops the one you sprayed needs replacing
<GotD0t> linux_galore, but that would require me to open it up ;-)
<linux_galore> GotD0t: lol I forget at times not everyone lives with piles of junk open on their desk at work
<GotD0t> linux_galore, i do live with them... but i've heard stories of people cracking open a CRT and well not being too happy afterwards
<epod> linux_galore, I do, but in my case, people seem to think they're 'computers' that are worth using
<linux_galore> GotD0t: actually new crt's are pretty simplen compared to some of the earlier svg stuff that came out
* epod shakes his fist at being expected to get office 2003 on a PII running XP in 128mb RAM
<GotD0t> linux_galore, im not about to crack it open, i know a lot about electronics but i really wouldn't like to test my knowledge on it
<netsplit> linux_galore: OK, I plugged it in and it seems to work.  Do you think this will shorten the lifetime of the radio and if so by how much?
<linux_galore> epod: just run Office 97 under codeweavers
<linux_galore> ls ~/Desktop/cross*:
<linux_galore> /home/logan1/Desktop/crossover-standard_4[1] .0-1_i386.deb
<LucidVisions> epod: ive done it,its doable
<epod> openoffice > MS Office - but no, I fix people's PC's, installing Linux on them isn't really so much of an option ;)
<LucidVisions> but rough
<epod> I am having an fun time convincing my GF to let me put Linux on our home PC
<LucidVisions> epod: just cut down the xp services, and turn off the gui effects
<epod> I am having to get her addicted to frozenbubble and pingus so that she likes games that are on linux ;)
<epod> LucidVisions, yeah, true.
<linux_galore> Net well this is a 5v power pack at 70ma right....to be honest it should last years at that rating
<s0cks> Linux has better screen savers than windows
<GotD0t> anybody know how to get dual head working in hoary?
<linux_galore> yeah some of the OpenGL screensavers in Linux are stunning
<netsplit> linux_galore: Well the adapter is 5V, I've got no idea how many amps.  The radio wants 70mA.  The adapter says: INPUT: 100-240V ~ 50-60Hz 0.27-0.17A 23-32VA 13W OUTPUT: 5V 2A ... if that means anything to you.
<sjoerd> linux_galore: have a look at an sgi machine sometime, they have some very very nice screensavers
<netsplit> (/me loves Mac OS X screensavers.(
<netsplit> )*
<linux_galore> Net dont use it too much amperage
<linux_galore> Net its 2A out
<big> does aney 1 need help?
<linux_galore> thats  2,000ma  you want  70ma
<netsplit> linux_galore: Oh, uh oh?  I just plugged it in and it worked.
<linux_galore> Net pull it out before you over heat the regulator
<GotD0t> haha
<shaolin_> me!
<shaolin_> hey big
<GotD0t> big if someone needs help im sure they'll ask
<shaolin_> notorius b.i.g.
<linux_galore> Net as I said the voltage isnt the big danger its the OUTPUT Amperage
<shaolin_> ok the version of firefox installed is a "reverted .93"
<shaolin_> but I would like to install 1.0
<GotD0t> shaolin_, pull the binary from firefox.com
<shaolin_> I googled and found a procedure to set a trivial repository
<shaolin_> hey dot...don't speak out of line
<shaolin_> my question wasn't that anyways
<shaolin_> It was ...what instability would i encoutner
<linux_galore> Net you can run a small TV of 12v 2A  lol
<shaolin_> since unbuntu must have had a good reason to not include it
<LucidVisions> does anyone know that program that makes kde and gnome apps look alike..ie..more fluid and seamless
<GotD0t> shaolin_, firefox 1 is stable and it came out after warty was released
<linux_galore> lol 2 firefox 1 being stable
<GotD0t> linux_galore, details
<shaolin_> it seems more buggy then 1.0PR
<netsplit> linux_galore: Why does my PDA want that many amps?
<GotD0t> then why upgrade?
<linux_galore> GotD0t:  the extensions and themes menu UI tool makes Firefox randomly crash
<GotD0t> linux_galore, is that true?
<linux_galore> GotD0t: I went back to 0.9
<shaolin_> it's more stable than .93
<shaolin_> at least the mini back buttons with your history works
<GotD0t> GAH... i want my warty back
<shaolin_> in the vanilla install it becomes greyed out at times
<shaolin_> and my mozillamplayer plug-in is missing it's controls
<shaolin_> I wanted to try it on 1.0
<linux_galore> GotD0t: I wasnt the only person noticing that lots of people noticed how 1.0 was less stable than 0.9x  even an article on slashdot about it last week
<GotD0t> linux_galore, i havent had probs with it
<linux_galore> although I must admit Java works better on 1.0
<shaolin_> it's better than IE ok
<shaolin_> which is at 6.0
<GotD0t> linux_galore, then again i didnt have problems with 1PR or .9x
<linux_galore> GotD0t: 0.9 was fine....but 1.0 as soon as I started to add stuff and play with the menu options started crashing
<ghj> hi anybody know why on ubuntu i cant resolve dns from a shared internet connection?
<GotD0t> brb
<linux_galore> ghj: eeer you havent defined your gateway properly
<ghj> linux_galore: i'm running a dhcp server, ubunt get ip and gataway from here
<GotD0t> ok im back... had to restart x
<linux_galore> ghj: type route  make sure the gateway is there
<shaolin_> ghj then check your dhcpizzle my nizzle
<ghj> shaolin_ : from a windows machinge works
<shaolin_> your ethernet is working fine right?
<ghj> linux_galore: route is empty
<ghj> shaolin
<shaolin_> ifconfig
<ghj> _ping on internal ip works fine
<ghj> yes if config is fine
<shaolin_> when you installed ubuntu was the internet connectivity working?
<erik> hey, does wine/winex work with ubuntu amd64?
<shaolin_> did you opt to download the updates and what not
<linux_galore> erik: should do amd/64 run x86-32
<linux_galore> runs*
<erik> linux_galore: *should* but doesn't *seem* to and I'm wondering what I did wrong :p
<netsplit> linux_galore: OK, I got the thing just a little wrong.  The radio wants 700mA and 4.5V, so how bad with an adapter that does 5V and 2A?
<linux_galore> Net I wouldnt go above 1A
<netsplit> linux_galore: OK, thanks!
<shaolin_> dude u don't have enough voltage
<linux_galore> Net you can get generic 800ma supplies everywhere
<shaolin_> make one
<shaolin_> step down transformer
<shaolin_> then rectifier bridge
<linux_galore> Net 600->1a  5->6v  should be fine
<shaolin_> then an rlc circuit for filtering
<shaolin_> and voila
<netsplit> linux_galore: OK, thanks.
<linux_galore> shaolin_: just use a simple dc->dc regulator lol with a fat heatsink
<shaolin_> they could if their source was dc already
<linux_galore> shaolin_: it is
<shaolin_> shit...just get some batteries yo
<netsplit> The source is the adapter for my PDA.
<shaolin_> if you want a "quick" work around
<linux_galore> shaolin_: at 700ma those batteries are going to be flat fast
<netsplit> Well I *was* using batteries, but three AA batteries only lasted a week.
<shaolin_> not a lead acid
<shaolin_> they have lead acid batteries for laptops
<shaolin_> or what about lion?
<shaolin_> a laptop battery
<linux_galore> Net you could always get a cheap assed 6v gel cel battery and use that power pack to recharge it and that cell should run for a few weeks
<shaolin_> or just get a new powerpack
<shaolin_> lol
<shaolin_> i'm not really laughing however
<linux_galore> depends how mobile he wants to be
<shaolin_> he could gut out one of those hand powered flashlights
<shaolin_> and connect that
<shaolin_> he'd have to keep spinning it around though
<shaolin_> weee
<linux_galore> you can buy a battery pack that holds D cells with a power pack connector and a switch if you want it still portable but to last longer
<shaolin_> d cells are huge
<netsplit> How do I connect that D type batteries to the radio?
<linux_galore> I saw a wind up radio at the markets they make them cheap now
<shaolin_> might as well use the lion
<sulkd> anyone else having problems getting disks-admin to create new mountpoints and sync them with fstab?
<shaolin_> shit....just buy a radio
<shaolin_> lol
<Gmail> why is ubuntu live based on morphix when it can just be gnoppix which is based on ubuntu
<sulkd> and why does the icon for disks-admin in system-configuration run the app, then ask for a sudo password when I close it at which point it will start it again?
<linux_galore> Net well you can buy a pre-built battery holder now with the power pack connector and cable already setup just put the d cells in the box and plug the power cable in the power cable socket on the device in question
<shaolin_> gnoppix is not based on ubuntu
<shaolin_> knoppix/gnoppix and unbuntu are based on debian
<shaolin_> gnoppix is just called that cause it uses gnome
<linux_galore> though Ubuntu is actually more based on morphix/debian
<linux_galore> thought*
<shaolin_> debian is the root
<shaolin_> it's not like these people are innovating
<linux_galore> yes but Ubuntu used morphix to fast track its live CD rigg because morphix is very modular so you can create your own rig easily
<mdz> shaolin_: gnoppix is (now) based on Ubuntu
<shaolin_> does it have k3b?
<linux_galore> lol doubt it
<linux_galore> k3b is a kde app
<mdz> if "it" is gnoppix, then no
<shaolin_> u can run k3b on ubuntu
<shaolin_> which is gnome
<shaolin_> they have a gtk version
<mdz> you can run it on gnoppix as well, but it is not installed on the live CD that you download
<gson> hm ive got some problem with the sound in gmplayer
<linux_galore> ?? is there a gtk based version of k3b??   news to me
<gson> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.Audio: no sound
<shaolin_> dude it's on the unbuntu website
<shaolin_> look in the howto section
<linux_galore> shaolin_: yeah but dont you have to download all the kde base stuff first to run k3b
<shaolin_> nope
<shaolin_> I'm running it right now
<shaolin_> burning 5th hope mp3's
<linux_galore> so what widget set is k3b using then
<enntee> I'm having some issues with rhythmbox/gstreamer on ubuntu. All my files played flawlessly on debian, but after upgrading (*grin*) to ubuntu, a lot of my songs no longer play with gstreamer. I have gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-lame installed, and everything plays fine with xine. Any thoughts?
<shaolin_> gtk!
<shaolin_> i just said "gtk version"
<shaolin_> just look at the site
<linux_galore> shaolin_: so the answer to my first question is "yes there is a gtk version of k3b"
<shaolin_> if you don't believe me
<shaolin_> www.ubuntulinux.org
<shaolin_> omg...
<shaolin_> i said...gtk version of k3b
<billytwowilly> gtk version of k3b?
<shaolin_> billy get with the program
<shaolin_> bottom line you can run k3b on ubuntu
<billytwowilly> heh. never hear do of it. k3b is horribly broken anyway
<gson> someone that had some prob with the sound in gmplayer?
<shaolin_> WHAt?!
<shaolin_> why do you say that
<billytwowilly> requires kcontrol, which has a file that is included in another kde package I have installed
<shaolin_> how do you know it's not just your cdburner
<shaolin_> or dvd burner
<shaolin_> as the case may be
<gson> k3b owns
<gson> works just fine
<shaolin_> amen
<billytwowilly> When apt tries install kcontrol it fails because it can't overwrite the file
<shaolin_> it installed on mine
<gson> same here
<shaolin_> no failing at all
<billytwowilly> yah, it works, just the package is borked, or more accurately, kcontrol and another kde package is borked
<shaolin_> kcontrol cdrdao and k3b from apt command line
<billytwowilly> they provide the same file..
<gson> shaolin_ do you use gmplayer?
<mdz> there is no gtk port of k3b as far as I am aware
<shaolin_> yeah
<shaolin_> it doesn't even come up
<mdz> however, you can install the usual KDE version of k3b on Ubuntu
<gson> no problem with the sound?
<shaolin_> but the mozillamplayer plug in works
<shaolin_> and so does xmms
<gson> jupp
<shaolin_> sound works
<gson> xmms works fine and everything else, just gmplayer that wont work:/
<billytwowilly> shaolin_,  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fileshareset', which is also in package kdelibs-bin
<shaolin_> but i think a skin or something isn't working
<billytwowilly> shaolin_, dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<mdz> billytwowilly: warty or hoary?
<shaolin_> billy i'm saying mine worked
<billytwowilly> mdz, it happened in both. I'm currently running hoary
<gson> oh well, its 05.40 here so iam off to bed
<shaolin_> I just burned my friend a dvd yesterday
<billytwowilly> shaolin_, yah, k3b works fine, it's the package deps that are borked.
<shaolin_> i could see that
<shaolin_> I've never used kde in my life
<shaolin_> aside from casual knoppix use
<billytwowilly> kde rocks
<linux_galore> hmm cant find any gtk version of kde listed anywere all QT based
<shaolin_> but i stay on commandline
<billytwowilly> It's better than gnome in so many ways, then again gnome is better than kde in so many ways as well.
<shaolin_> it's just preference
<shaolin_> I'm not a kde hater or anything
<shaolin_> I'm just not use to it
<shaolin_> plus it's not totally free
<linux_galore> gtk based version of k3b sorry
<shaolin_> and I believe in free software
<linux_galore> for starters k3b is c++
<billytwowilly> kde is totally free. It uses the gpld version of QT
<shaolin_> ok you must not know what gtk and qt are
<shaolin_> if you're citing the LANGUAGE it's written in
<shaolin_> they use some xfree remanants
* epod yawns
<shaolin_> which are not totaly free
<linux_galore> shaolin_: you just told me there is a gtk version of k3b but k3b is all QT and c++
<billytwowilly> xfree remnants in kde?
<linux_galore> shaolin_: also k3b used kmfclient and you need kde base for that
<linux_galore> uses
<linux_galore> <-- is on the k3b home page
<epod> k3b also doesn't work properly with 2.6.8
<linux_galore> epod: thats not k3b fault thats a kernel bug thats why you use 2.6.8-1
* LucidVisions has never used k3b,im going to install it right now,sounds cool
<epod> linux_galore, bug still exists in 2.6.8-1.
<GotD0t> i know ive asked it a million times... but is it possible to get 3d acceleration working in hoary?
<linux_galore> epod: not on my machine it doesnt
<epod> LucidVisions, it looks like crap in gnome unless you somehow make it use your GTK theme
<LucidVisions> epod: its cool,im using kde
<Gmail> hey how do a format a usb thumd i got a guy comig soon wanting me to do it for him
<epod> LucidVisions, then it'll look fine :)
<linux_galore> epod: use the gtk-kde tool that maps themes to different apps
<GotD0t> gmail: why did you offer to format it, if you didnt know how to in the first place?
<linux_galore> epod: you can map your local gnome theme to kde apps
<linux_galore> epod: and vice versa now
<epod> linux_galore, hm, cool.  Got a url with instructions on that?
<linux_galore> epod: last I saw it was on both these sites http://www.kde-look.org and http://www.kde-apps.org
<linux_galore> I never used it because Im just too plain lazy
<Gmail> GotD0t: i didn't offer he made me too because i installed linux on hisnew system
<macewan> cool, just installed dashboard :)
<epod> Gmail, mkefs
<epod> mkfs.. something like that
<linux_galore> epod: the apps called  gtk-qt
<linux_galore> lets you intergarte qt/gtk themes so apps all look the same
<LucidVisions> linux_galore: your a life saver,,ive been searching for that app for 2 hours..
* Gmail googles
* LucidVisions slaps synaptic
<GotD0t> gmail... just do man mkfs its fairly simple
<linux_galore> heres what I found on gtk-qt -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/search.php?PHPSESSID=9402384e020777f8b464dcfbb66d8dcf
<linux_galore> few odds and ends
<linux_galore> slashdot also did an article about it early this year
<Faustus> any of you guys know about the "temporary failure in name resolution"  when booting and trying to synchonisw time?
<linux_galore> hmm although gtk-qt is the wrong app you need  qt-gtk really
<LucidVisions> both would be good a,,i just installed this,http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/gtk-qt,so everything would be fluid
<LucidVisions> im lame,,i need to learn how to post up a proper link,sorry wont happen again
<linux_galore> looks ok here
<linux_galore> seems theres a missing app there something that changes QT apps into GTK because they already have something for the other way around
<linux_galore> theme wise
<LucidVisions> true..
<linux_galore> cant see the Ubuntu gnome hugging folk defaulting to a QT theme so everything looks the same
<linux_galore> unless they port the theme to QT first
<linux_galore> from gnome
<LucidVisions> hehe,very true.
<linux_galore> shame really some nice tools in the kde toolbox
<LucidVisions> most definatly
<netsplit> If there's a problem with the kernel and it doesn't boot, how do you catch the boot messages as it scrolls by?
<linux_galore> I can understand the freedesktop.org logic now pick the best app for a newbie and ignore were it comes from then glue it all together
<linux_galore> Net kernel log in /var
<linux_galore> Net or dmesg
<netsplit> linux_galore: it doesn't boot.
<linux_galore> Net hmm
<netsplit> linux_galore: couldn't find init.
<billytwowilly> knoppix boot cd then look at the logs
<linux_galore> Net on your system is init under /
<piero> hi
<netsplit> billytwowilly: will it show in /var/logs?
<netsplit> linux_galore: It boots with a different kernel, so init is there.
<billytwowilly> netsplit, probably some log somewhere. That's a good one to start in;)
<linux_galore> Net hmm could be the kernel hasnt got the correct fs support for your system cant mount / so cant find init
<netsplit> linux_galore: Have you ever seen the following error:
<netsplit> mount error 19 monitng ext3
<netsplit> pivotroot:: pivor_root(sysroot,/sysroot/initrd) failed : 2
<linux_galore> aaaah yes I have
<netsplit> unmount /initrd/proc failed 2
<netsplit> Yes?  Pray tell :)
<linux_galore> someone reported the same bug on my LUG list a few weeks ago running ubuntu
<linux_galore> ended up being the kernel didnt have the proper fs support for were the kernel resided
<jazzanova__> hi
<netsplit> linux_galore: OK, so you're suggesting the initrd was created wrong?
<reversal> Why, when I change the root password in the terminal as root, its not the same when i log out?
<netsplit> linux_galore: does it have anything to do with jfsutils?
<linux_galore> Net no its fine the kernel cant read were init is on the file system .....its 100% a kernel problem
<linux_galore> Net you using jfs ??
<netsplit> Not that I know of.
<linux_galore> Net jfs is a file system....didnt think Ubuntu used it
<jazzanova__> how is ubuntu good ?
<linux_galore> Net recompile the kernel this time make sure all the ext3/ext2 support is there
<netsplit> linux_galore: I mean ext3 is a kernel module right?  So if it can't read a ext3 file system, the maybe it couldn't load that kernel module?
<Gmail> i need help formatting a usb thumb
<linux_galore> Net could be thats why I said check if everything for ext2/3 is marked
<jazzanova__> is ubuntu rpm based ?
<eruin> no
<linux_galore> jazzanova__: no its debian based
<jazzanova__> debian ?
<eruin> yes
<jazzanova__> cool
<jazzanova__> so how is it different from debian ?
<eruin> though debian/rpm arent exactly two comparable things
<eruin> ;P
<eruin> it aims to be userfriendly and desktop-oriented
<linux_galore> jazzanova__: easier less clutter and to_the_point
<linux_galore> jazzanova__: also it has a "just works" principal  ie plug in stuff and it works
* LucidVisions smacks rpm's
<eruin> sheesh, whats wrong with rpms now?
<linux_galore> eruin: I have nothing against rpm's personally........I use the format all the time so dont look at me
* LucidVisions says stay far,,far away from dependancy hell
<jazzanova__> but does it have apt-get ?
<eruin> and what the fsck does rpms have to do with dependancy hell?
<reversal> thats called rpm hell
<linux_galore> you dont get dep hell with rpm's unless you want it....
<eruin> the package system is responsible for dependancies, not the package itself ;P
<LucidVisions> eruin: can you honestly say that?
<eruin> yes I can
<reversal> problem with updating packages etc.
<linux_galore> you can get .deb hell and .dll hell so whats new
<eruin> exactly
<linux_galore> reversal: urpmi = never had a dep problem in 3 years
<eruin> I'm fed up on people bashing rpm distros when they dont have a clue what theyre talking about in the first place ;)
<linux_galore> urpmi is to rpm as apt-get is to .deb  the commands are also very similar
<reversal> red hat was my first linux distro and i just hated the rpm
<eruin> rpms ARE inferior to debs, BUT theres nothing wrong with them either, and theyre definately not responsible for your "rpm-hell"
<eruin> thats because theyd idnt have a package manager then, lol
<reversal> fedora, im sorry.
<reversal> core 2
<eruin> oh, please do tell me how you managed to get into dependancy hell on fedora with yum
<linux_galore> usually you find people who get dep problems are when people try to update from a unstable ftp branch or when they download an rpm at random......Ive done all the bad things in the past....these days I just use urpmi for my rpm needs total no brainer
<reversal> Anyway, with apt, how do you get it to update a program speficially, like firefox?
<reversal> because i didnt use yum
<encryptio> apt-get upgrade firefox
<eruin> well there you have it
<eruin> usererror as always
<eruin> reversal: apt-get upgrade firefox ?
<encryptio> :P
<reversal> i guess my sources.lst isnt set up
<eruin> no wonder you're getting into trouble ;P
<reversal> what shold be in there?
<encryptio> is there a new version in the repository?
<netsplit> linux_galore: will you please ls -l /dev/loop* for me?  I'm missing those device nodes.
<reversal> no
<reversal> .9
<encryptio> then you can't upgrade it
<netsplit> linux_galore: Never mind.
<eruin> err, apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox
<linux_galore> lol
<reversal> right but arent there different repositories
<reversal> yeah i know that eruin :p
<netsplit> linux_galore: I can copy it another parititon.
<linux_galore> Net couldnt anyway Im running my own distro
<eruin> latest is 1.0-2ubuntu3
<eruin> and firefox is in base afaik
<LucidVisions> eruin: tell me you have never had urpmi do an unintentional rollback?
<eruin> LucidVisions: never ever used urpmi
<eruin> thats mandrake afaik
<encryptio> well, try upgrading mozilla-firefox instead
<LucidVisions> then what were you ranting about?
<eruin> I'm redhat->debian->gentoo->fedora->ubuntu
<reversal> So what should I add to my sources.lst to include the latest packages? ive already apt-get upgraded and updated
<linux_galore> yeah urpmi is mandrake but also has been ported to fedora
<reversal> yeah it says its the latest version
<eruin> LucidVisions: I havent said squat about urpmi
<encryptio> reversal: try synaptic for starters.
<eruin> nobody in their right mind would use urpmi for fedora ;)
<eruin> not as bad as this guy I saw earlier using yum+rpm on ubuntu :P
<linux_galore> eruin: why not.......all the really neat codecs missing in Fedora are freely available to urpmi thanks to the mandrake community
<encryptio> reversal: then (if you absolutely MUST have this app and wish to be unsupported officially) add hoary to your sources.list. i've done that and fucked my install twice, now i know what to avoid when going through that
<reversal> in synaptic i cant do an update all i can dois remove
<eruin> linux_galore: that depends on your SOURCES, lol
<eruin> add the livna repository to your yum.conf and voila.
<reversal> ive done it with debian before
<reversal> and worked fine
<eruin> the package manager doesnt decide which packages you have access too
<eruin> to*
<encryptio> debian's different, it's much closer to warty.
<reversal> i have warty
<encryptio> hoary is getting further away by the minute
<linux_galore> eruin: look at the packages here and cry every one of them missing on fedora's server -> ftp://ftp.easynet.fr/plf/mandrake/10.0
<linux_galore> plf = Penguin Liberation Foundation
<eruin> linux_galore: all of which are available through 3rd party fedora repositories for yum
<eruin> what's your point?
<eruin> that's no official mandrake repository either
<linux_galore> eruin: so there are east euro yum repositories
<eruin> no, there are non-corporate-associated repositories
<linux_galore> eruin: found that link from mandrake home help site lol
<eruin> point is, a corporation based in the shitty US cant supply these packages due to an idiotic legal system
<linux_galore> eruin: doubt anyone would put their company name to those sites lol suicide
<eruin> linux_galore: same story with universe/multiverse/marillat
<reversal> more importantly though, i can change my root passwordwhen i go to users and groups, and then i can login as root in the terminal and it works fine, but when i log out and then try and log in as root, it doesnt keep the new password
<eruin> reversal: read the wiki about rootsudo
<linux_galore> eruin: need to setup a ubuntu plf organisation  in eastern europe
<eruin> .fr is hardly eastern europe
* encryptio goes away for awhile
<Gmail> is there any book for howto use gnome/ubuntu?
<linux_galore> eruin: no not in that case.....Im suprised really the french are usually very anal
<Gmail> or printable docs
<GotD0t> Gmail im sure there isn't a book on ubuntu just quite yet... but im certain there are a million on gnome
<eruin> linux_galore: nah, not really
<eruin> theyre part of liberal europe
<eruin> anal -> britain
<eruin> usa-copycats
<linux_galore> eruin: well under French law ssh is illegal
<eruin> oh?
<eruin> on what grounds?
<linux_galore> yes the french have a strict ban on crypto were the gov doesnt have free access
<netsplit> French people don't use ssh?
<eruin> does mandrake seriously optimize their packages for i586?
<eruin> speak to me if you want _REAL_ crypto
<GotD0t> on the grounds that anything that is encrypted MUST be anti-governmen t
<linux_galore> eruin: yes and no in the new stuff there is i686 stuff creeping in
<eruin> my dirty hands handle amst1152, aka top secret nato crypto ;>
<eruin> or, err, top secret national, secret nato
<eruin> cosmic top secret I will never get my hands on ;P
<linux_galore> is ubuntu all i386 or is it a mixed bag
<GotD0t> linux_galore, i use the 686 kernel
<eruin> I use the k7 kernel
<Agrajag> the userland programs are all i386
<linux_galore> yeah Im using the i686smp kernel jdub pointed out to me
<linux_galore> works pretty well
<eruin> I'd like kernel, glibc, gcc, etc to be more optimized
<eruin> no point in supporting all i386-class computers on a desktop distro
<LucidVisions> eruin: you seem to hate americans,english,french, i bet your russian
<netsplit> I use the AMD64 port of ubuntu, so everything is 64 bit.
<eruin> I dont hate any of the above
<LucidVisions> why so bitter
<netsplit> $ file /bin/ls
<netsplit> /bin/ls: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<netsplit> For example.
<linux_galore> I would love to see a distro that asks you ig you want to build a kernel and your base gcc libs for your machine as part of the install then just uses the normal binaries from there on
<calc> hello
<linux_galore> if*
<eruin> I like the french although their language is crap, I like brits since I am one myself, I like americans but would rather see their government killed in a terrorist attack, etc
<GotD0t> thats nice netsplit
<LucidVisions> ah,,i see
<LucidVisions> very well
<linux_galore> lol
<eruin> so there you go, no bitterness ;>
<linux_galore> very harsh opinion
<billytwowilly> french is a dead language. The number of people using it has stagnated and is now in decline
<reversal> alright got sudo down.
<eruin> billytwowilly: hopefully it will die silently
<GotD0t> billytwowilly, thats because all the french are dying.
<eruin> along witht their cooking cuisine
<billytwowilly> It's because the french youth are using english more and more
<eruin> I mean, calling snails a delicacy, sheesh
<netsplit> What about French-Canadians?  Also a dead people?
<linux_galore> lol english dont have the best cousine either all starch
<CRBVegas> Hey there.
<reversal> When  i installed ubuntu, grub didnt include my windows partition, but i mounted it and can view all my files when im in ubuntu, how can i add it to my menu.lst?
<GotD0t> billytwowilly, of course... the french all hate americans... but they love american culture
<billytwowilly> snails are good you uncouth redneck;)
<eruin> linux_galore: thankfully I dont live in britain, but in norway ;)
<CRBVegas> GUESS WHAT?!
<CRBVegas> i need help.
<LucidVisions> netsplit: good point
<billytwowilly> hehe;)
<linux_galore> eruin: very healthy lots of seafood
<billytwowilly> CRBVegas, ask your question.. maybe we can help you
<eruin> linux_galore: seafood isnt good for you, that's just nasty norwegian propaganda
<Gmail> is there any book for howto use gnome/ubuntu?
<Gmail> or printable docs
<linux_galore> eruin: lol
<GotD0t> Gmail like i said earlier... im sure there are not any books on ubuntu just quite yet... and there are a MILLION books out for gnome
<CRBVegas> i need a linuxian - english translater, can anyone help?
<GotD0t> Gmail of course you probably blocked me because you're retarded
<eruin> true
<reversal> anyone?
<Gmail> GotD0t: what
<linux_galore> actually wouldnt a good debian/gnome book be ok...or even better get something like the LPIC Bible By Hungry Minds"   that covers everything including apt
<Gmail> GotD0t: i ment online books
<eruin> I'd never read it ;)
<GotD0t> Gmail the same still applys im sure
<eruin> that's about as blasphemic as reading the manual for your new gadget
<linux_galore> actually the LPIC bible can be downloaded online.....
<CRBVegas> this may sound kind of basic...  but i don't know what this means: You don't have SMB support installed. Please install SMB support in the system to enable file sharing in Windows networks
<CRBVegas> i just moved from windows.
<eruin> apt-get install samba
<eruin> er, sudo apt-get install samba
<linux_galore> lol
<eruin> that's the english translation
<CRBVegas> get samba
<billytwowilly> that sudo thing pisses me off.
<reversal> yeah
<reversal> :/
<eruin> then turn it off
<billytwowilly> I did;)
<CRBVegas> i checked there website, and im not sure if that is good for this distro of linux
<eruin> or sudo su
<LucidVisions> or make a root password
<eruin> whatever ;)
<billytwowilly> I did that as well;)
<Gmail> GotD0t: a small howto
<CRBVegas> there was not compiled binaries.. (am i making sence?)  for ubuntu
<s0cks> There is no root?
<Gmail> for gnome 2.8
<eruin> CRBVegas: open a terminal
<LucidVisions> sudo passwd root
<LucidVisions> and walla
<eruin> enter "sudo apt-get install samba"
<reversal> can anyone help me with my grub problem?
<CRBVegas> ok
<LucidVisions> make a root password
<eruin> and stop looking at silly websites
<s0cks> Gmail : What OS are you on?
<eruin> websites lie.
<GotD0t> Gmail you should try this new fangled website called google.com, its really helpful... you give it a few words and it will give you a list of websites (perhaps you've heard of those) that has information that pertains to what words you gave it
<CRBVegas> how do i open a terminal
<linux_galore> might want to also install "swat" for samba......why make life hard when you have swat to make samba admin a no brainer
<eruin> GotD0t: I think what you're trying to say is http://google.endofinternet.net/
<eruin> CRBVegas: are you in gnome?
<eruin> if so, right click the desktop, select open terminal
<Gmail> s0cks: wtf
<CRBVegas> i just now, for the very first time am running linux... the ubuntu distro that i just got in the mail... i dont know what the hell im doing
<GotD0t> oh sorry eruin... i believe you're correct
<Gmail> s0cks: my friend wants a book
<s0cks> Gmail : JW
<eruin> CRBVegas: well, we all feel that way at some point ;P
<adoyretsamon> CRBVegas, congrats
<linux_galore> CRBVegas: so you have done the install right
<Gmail> GotD0t: heh
<CRBVegas> thanks man
<CRBVegas> appreciate it
<s0cks> Gmail : Do you take offence to that?
<CRBVegas> its really clean and good looking
<CRBVegas> so anyways,
<CRBVegas> got to the termindal
<CRBVegas> er
<CRBVegas> terminal
<CRBVegas> would this be the equivalent of a dos-prompt?
<eruin> yeah
<CRBVegas> ok
<linux_galore> Cr on steroids yes
<eruin> only _ALOT_ more powerful
<CRBVegas> cool
<s0cks> terminal  = command prompt
<s0cks> or console
<CRBVegas> i see.
<CRBVegas> alright
<s0cks> depending on who you tlak to
<eruin> CRBVegas: same thing you get if you press CTRL+ALT+F1
<linux_galore> or plain cli
<CRBVegas> so this is my new CP: now known as the terminal
<CRBVegas> alright
<eruin> CRBVegas: to get back from that, press ALT+7
<CRBVegas> ?
<CRBVegas> does nothing
<eruin> try pressing ctrl+alt+f1... takes you to a terminal
<Gmail> google gives me crappy answers
<linux_galore> CRBVegas: yep a terminal allows you to quicly admin things on the system you can also use the menu system
<Gmail> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=gnome+2.8+%2B+book&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<eruin> pressing alt+7 will get you back into X
<s0cks> Gmail : You give me crappy answers
<GotD0t> Gmail: maybe you should try asking the proper question
<Seq> im noticing metacity tends to pop up new windows out of focus, does anybody know if there is a preference to change this behaviour?
<GotD0t> Seq you using hoary? because that was irritating me as well
<eruin> CRBVegas: ah, yeah, another thing you'd probably like to look at (to avoid using the terminal for now) is the "computer" menu at top... select that, then goto system configuration -> synaptic
<jeronim_> handy hint: do NOT move /etc/hosts out of the way before putting a new one there, because then sudo won't work and you're screwed
<Seq> GotD0t: i am
<Gmail> GotD0t: i am refering to what we said some lines up
<eruin> CRBVegas: that's a nice searchable GUI interface for apt-get ;)
<s0cks> Gmail : What OS are you running
<s0cks> ?
<eruin> (and I hope the poor guy isnt stuck in tty1 now ;)
<GotD0t> Seq: well then im sure there is an option to change that
<Seq> GotD0t: yeah, im looking through with the gconf-editor, but i didnt see anything that jumps out at me
<linux_galore> eruin: lol bet the guy is stuck in the terminal going wtf how do i get out of this and cant see what your typing.....
<eruin> uh-huh :P
<CRBVegas> HOLY SHIT
<CRBVegas> i thought i got lossed
<GotD0t> Seq if oyu find something let me know
<adoyretsamon> lol
<CRBVegas> excuse the language
<eruin> lool
<CRBVegas> alright
<CRBVegas> SO ALT F7 TAKES ME OUT OF HELL.
<eruin> haha
<CRBVegas> remember that
<eruin> correct, sir
<linux_galore> CRBVegas:  ctrl alt F7
<eruin> nah, not if he's already in console
<linux_galore> aah
<Gmail> s0cks: ubuntu
<eruin> ctrl is needed in x only ;)
<CRBVegas> alright
<CRBVegas> so anyways about my:::::   You don't have SMB support installed. Please install SMB support in the system to enable file sharing in Windows networks
<Gmail> s0cks: i am having know problem i know howto use cli
<eruin> CRBVegas: yeah, did you install samba yet?
<eruin> CRBVegas: using that command I gave you earlier
<Seq> CRBVegas: yeah, actual consoles are hell. i dont know how people lived before they could tile six xterms across the screen
<CRBVegas> i dont know anything about that...
<Gmail> i just want a book/howto for my friend for gnome 2.8
<linux_galore> eruin: dos ubuntu have swat intergrated into the package
* Seq hopes nobody says `screen` now that he thinks about it
<linux_galore> does*
<GotD0t> Seq amen to that
<CRBVegas> alright
<eruin> lol seq
<CRBVegas> the command.... what was it
<eruin> sudo apt-get install samba
<eruin> then you'll have to type your password
<GotD0t> Seq six terms across two screens is how i usually end up
<linux_galore> eruin: might want to get him to install swat too
<eruin> or, you could check the top computer menu, goto system config, run synaptic ;)
<CRBVegas> its downloading something
<eruin> linux_galore: swat is pure evil
<eruin> it eats resources like candy
<linux_galore> eruin: for newbies its a life saver and its on the official samba home page
<eruin> linux_galore: shares-admin in hoary is the real lifesaver ;)
<linux_galore> eruin: you dont need to run swat 24/7 lol
<Seq> GotD0t: i usually end up with two columns of terminals, one for each of my servers :p
<Seq> GotD0t: when i actually have to touch them, that is
<CRBVegas> jeez
<CRBVegas> ok
<eruin> CRBVegas: yeah, after that's finished and installed, you should be able to browse your windows netowrk
<CRBVegas> now for my second question
<Gmail> GotD0t: look at these crap resolts http://www.google.com.au/search?q=howto+use+gnome+2.8&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<CRBVegas> yeah, i can sort of
<GotD0t> i never could figure out samba... decided to go the easy way and transfer files using SCP and share printers through IPP/Cups
<Gmail> the are so shitty
<CRBVegas> i'll have to play with it
<CRBVegas> BUT THANKS
<CRBVegas> seriously
<eruin> ;>
<eruin> 7am
<eruin> I got home at 5
<CRBVegas> how do i get my freaking printer to work, and be shared.
<CRBVegas> to windows computers
<eruin> that means I've been here for two hours playing freeciv and sitting in here, sheesh
<GotD0t> Gmail: then ask someone a specific question and maybe you'll get an answer
<linux_galore> GotD0t: or use sftp://ip_number   thats what I used now Im used apache and webdav
<linux_galore> using*
<eruin> CRBVegas: oh, I'm the wrong person to ask about that ;D
<CRBVegas> gmail?
<GotD0t> CBRVegas all you want is to let a windows computer use a printer attached to your linux box?
<Gmail> http://www.gnome.org/learn/
<Gmail> GotD0t: thats what i was looking for
<GotD0t> CBRVegas: if thast the case then what version of windows do you use
<eruin> CRBVegas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWin2K/view?searchterm=printer
<eruin> that might be an interesting read
<CRBVegas> my other two computers are using windows xp
<CRBVegas> and i just bought a computer at frys for 99 dollars for the black friday special
<GotD0t> CRBVegas, then i would use IPP and CUPS... its quite simple actually
<CRBVegas> so anyways, i loaded linux onto it
<uman> and how did it go ?
<CRBVegas> Cups?
<CRBVegas> IPP
<CRBVegas> you pee in cups?
<socomm> Common Unix Printing System.
<CRBVegas> ?
<CRBVegas> heh.
<GotD0t> CRBVegas, haha sorry... IPP is internet printing protocol
<GotD0t> CRBVegas, i think all windows 98 and up natively support it...
<socomm> Don't most of the cheapo PC's from Fry's come with Linux pre-installed?
<CRBVegas> yeah, but i cant even get my printer installed locally
<CRBVegas> to my linux box
<eruin> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba   <- also worth a read
<GotD0t> CRBVegas, really?
<socomm> A Korean distro, if I'm not mistaken.
<CRBVegas> yeah, becuase im unsmart
<linux_galore> CRBVegas: whats the printer make/model
<CRBVegas> canon i560
<CRBVegas> just an inkjet
<linux_galore> aack @ canon
<CRBVegas> excuse me
<eruin> don't you just love how friendly linux users are when somebody needs help?
<CRBVegas> i560s
<socomm> CRBVegas: http://www.linuxprinting.org
<CRBVegas> seriously
<CRBVegas> WOW
<CRBVegas> THEY HAVE A WEBSITE.
<GotD0t> CRBVegas, all things linux has a website
<GotD0t> err
<Micksa> websites cost a dollar. you'd expect them to have a website these days.
<GotD0t> dont mind the horrible grammatical errors in that sentence
<Micksa> you won't find a web site for "having sex with goats on fire"
<Micksa> because you need to figure out which kind of goat first
<socomm> CRBVegas: You're printer may not be supported under UNIX/UNIX-Like OSes.
<Micksa> then find the website for *that*
<LucidVisions> 1$ usd=crap
<Micksa> Lucid: I was talking aboout $1AU :)
<calamari> hi
<Micksa> er, which is slightly more crap
<socomm> CRBVegas: I had a Canon printer way back and the support was not too hot.
<Micksa> but you get the idea
<LucidVisions> Ahh,,very well
<linux_galore> no bjc 5XX series printers suported in Linux ouch
<calamari> is there a way to find out which package a certain library is in, for example: libqt.so.2
<CRBVegas> doh
<socomm> Yes the US Dollar == stinky pile of poop.
<CRBVegas> what if my printer isnt listed
<CRBVegas> am i sol?
<LucidVisions> unfourtanatly
<linux_galore> yeah canon have a pretty crappy suport list when it comes to Linux I usually stick to HP
<CRBVegas> man, that sucks
<socomm> CRBVegas: You can use drivers for the printer that is most like yours.
<uman> well, check next time  BEFORE buying a printer
<LucidVisions> i have a cannon ip1500,nogo
<CRBVegas> jeeez.....  well i didnt get linux until a year after my printer so....
<CRBVegas> i mean, next time i will....
<calamari> my Brother printer prints, but for some reason linux doesn't detect a bottom margin so it prints off the end of the page! hehe
<linux_galore> yeah there are though some not so legal cannon drivers running around....reason being last guy who made a canon driver got sued by canon
<uman> CRBVegas, write to canon then and complain
<CRBVegas> i cant believe how well this thing works.
<socomm> CRBVegas: Most of the cheap stuff comes with MS only support.
<uman> linux_galore, iirc there's one on their japanese website
<uman> but I don't read japanese
<CRBVegas> alright
<CRBVegas> so i want to fiddle around with my new linux
<CRBVegas> and install some programs
<CRBVegas> where do i go
<socomm> CRBVegas: Yeah also write cannon, ask them to include linux support or something.
<CRBVegas> and what do i do
<CRBVegas> i should....
<CRBVegas> fuckers....
<linux_galore> CRBVegas: usually you find 98% of things can be worked around in Linux thats the nature of the beast
<CRBVegas> why dont they make them i wonder
<socomm> CRBVegas: Open a terminal and type `sudo synaptic'
<LucidVisions> uman: bablefish will translate http://babelfish.altavista.com/
<uman> I'm not touching canon printers with a 30 foot pole
<linux_galore> uman: lol cant agree more with that one
<uman> you can get cheap lasers with linux support now... was it samsung ?
* LucidVisions covers my ip1500 in shame
<linux_galore> also canon refils are a rippoff...cold dust costs less than canon toner
<linux_galore> gold*
<stuNNed> hp has open source project many printers supported...hpijs
<uman> I think it's such a shame they fill the cartridges that come with the printer only a third or so
<CRBVegas> cool
<uman> very rude
<linux_galore> uman: I usually just grab a second hand HP industrial printer
<uman> yeah, HPs work well, good ol postscript
<linux_galore> uman: or just grab a 4/5/6L printer they work fine
<uman> and I've got the service manuals for them ,too ,hehehe
<socomm> linux_galore: that'st not a bad idea.
<calc> is dma force disabled on ubuntu warty for some reason?
<socomm> linux_galore: how much does a pre-used HP printer go for?
<calc> i tried turning it on a 120gb drive and it failed
<zwanem> calc, wit hwhat?
<uman> socomm, summink like $A100
<linux_galore> socomm: well I got a 5L with a spare toner for $15
<calc> /dev/hdc:
<calc>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<calc>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<socomm> linux_galore: nice.
<uman> which is like $65 US or such >
<linux_galore> lol
<uman> linux_galore, nice
<socomm> calamari: you need to enable that in your kernel.
<linux_galore> uman: no AUD$15 is like US$12
<uman> I found the 4s are a bit low on mem
<socomm> Whoops calc, not calamari.
<uman> ah, no, that was a canon
<zwanem> calc, you shouldnt really be doing that
<zwanem> calc, hdparm isn't user serviceable parts
<linux_galore> uman: 5L you can get for a dime a dozen usually the paper feeder roller isnt working just clean it with some alcohol and its good as new
* uman was wondering where galore was hanging out
<socomm> Isn't DMA sort of dangerous?
<calc> zwanem: i'm a dd i've used hdparm for 10 years :)
<zwanem> socomm, no, it's safer than no DMA
<zwanem> calc, doesnt matter
<calc> i'm trying to figure out why dma is disabled
<zwanem> calc, things change, hdparm isn't safe
<calc> older kernels didn't even enable dma by default
<zwanem> calc, check dmesg
<zwanem> calc, yes, that's older kernels
<zwanem> things change
<calc> there is no mention of dma in dmesg already checked it
<zwanem> calc, do you have a chipset driver?
<potato> linux_galore, isopropyl is good
<potato> it doesn't dry out the rubber much
<linux_galore> potato: even better
<calc> can't tell
* calc checks lsmod
<zwanem> lsmod doesnt always help
<zwanem> the driver may be built in
<zwanem> look for something akin to the following;
<linux_galore> you can now get HP 6/L laser printers second hand cheap too
<zwanem> ICH3: chipset revision 2
<zwanem> ICH3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
<zwanem>     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x6c60-0x6c67, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio
<zwanem>     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x6c68-0x6c6f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
<potato> linux_galore, depends on which city you're in, too
<zwanem> calamari, also do lspci | grep -i IDE
<zwanem> calc, also do lspci | grep -i IDE
<zwanem> and; lspci | grep -i ATA
<calc> hmm yea
<linux_galore> potato: yeah...sydney people are pretty lazy....they prefere to just get a new unit
<calc> hehe i think i found the problem
<potato> linux_galore, up here are just more people huting such stuff and less lazy people, heh
<potato> hunting ^
<calc> it appears the ICH5 is disabled in the bios and linux sees the drivers but doesn't poke the pci registers with the values needed for dma
<calc> s/drivers/drives/
* calc reboots the box
<linux_galore> potato: Ive got a pile of nice looking printers Ive fixed that ive found thrown out or in a garage sale...Ive got a beutiful A3 HP Colour laser printer that was thrown out because a fuse had blown
<potato> niiice
<potato> those weren't cheap
<adoyretsamon> linux_galore, cool... a dumpster diver
<potato> I just couldn't be bothered to invest too much time into it
<linux_galore> potato: $3k printer new....couldnt believe it..nearly broke my back draging it home on the bus
<potato> on the bus ? omg
<linux_galore> potato: yeah its huge beast must be about 20kg
<socomm> linux_galore: hehe public transportation sucks :^)
<potato> hmmm...sweet pork smell :) nothin like roast dinner
<potato> it's good when it comes to parking, but that's about it
<zwanem> what on earth am i doing here
<linux_galore> potato: syteny sucks for parking I have a motorbike but I use that only on weekends and its useless for carrying big things Ok for shopping
<linux_galore> sydney*
<calc> grr it was set right in the bios, it appears the thing i was reading was talking about the sata ports on the ICH5 (which are disabled)
* calc looks some more
<linux_galore> only problem being a tech guy who can solder is you cant pass stuff on the street without poking at it first
<socomm> linux_galore: can't you get like side pockets on your bike?
<calc> ok this message is quite strange
<illsorted> how would I go about installing blackbox window manager? i don't see it available in synaptic.
<linux_galore> socomm: paniers.....yes i have them but their only good for shopping
<calc> maybe i have to enable sata for it to work at all under newer linux kernels
<calc> it used to work fine several months ago without having to do anything special
<calc> i haven't used the box in months though and tried installing ubuntu on it tonight
<socomm> illsorted: You can install from source, granted that you have all the dev tools installed.
<socomm> illsorted: why not use fluxbox, it's almost the same as blackbox.
<linux_galore> or use xfce4
<calc> the stranger part about this is it seems to detect it using the default driver, then later probes for it with the chipset driver
<socomm> xfce4 .... I prefered the 3.X branch.
<linux_galore> actually HP now sell terminals with citrix client on it running Linux (100% diskless terminals) and the default desktop is XFCE4
<calc> i wonder if that is the issue
<socomm> linux_galore: yeah, I've read about that.
<linux_galore> socomm: Ive played with one.....pretty neat...cant break anything
<illsorted> any light(er)-weight wm will probably work for me. I don't see xfce or fluxbox listed either. are there some more sources I should add for synaptic?
<stuNNed> is there a package to make dealing with init script a littler easier than the ubuntu/debian standard?
<socomm> linux_galore: the concepts looks very cool.
<linux_galore> socomm: yeah virus free user machines with zero admin
<socomm> illsorted: have you uncommented the universe entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<illsorted> socomm: don't think so
<socomm> illsorted: uncomment those entries, and update apt's cache.
<linux_galore> suprised Ubuntu doesnt have the lightweight desktops there.especially xfce4 thats gtk based
<illsorted> will do
<_calamari> is there a way to find out which package a certain library is in, for example: libqt.so.2 ?
<jeronim_> _calamari,  /join #debian, then /msg dpkg find libqt.so.2
<jeronim_> or does this channel have a bot like that too?
<calc> ok its verified even with the ports enabled the ubuntu kernel gets confused
<calc> it seems it doesn't load the ICH5 driver in time
<_calamari> uh-oh no results.. hehe
<calc> so i get fun stuff like:
<calc> ICH5: port 0x01f0 already claimed by ide0
<calc> ICH5: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)
<socomm> _calamari: could you expand on that question?
<_calamari> socomm: what question? :)
* calc decides to build a custom kernel to see if that fixes his problem
<_calamari> socomm: I'm trying to get Dev-C++ working to see if the editor is decent
<socomm> Errr .. I'm an idiot.
<socomm> I missread your question.
<_calamari> socomm: I can't find a decent editor for linux.. I really want completely unrestrained cursor movement and the old shift style selecting
<jeronim_> kate is a nice editor
<jeronim_> it's in kde somewhere
<_calamari> like dos edit basically.. not finding it tho
<socomm> _calamari: vim.
<socomm> _calamari: or nano
<deFrysk> pico
<socomm> Nano would probably easier for someone like yourself.
<illsorted> I don't suppose there is a package for citrix ICA client? :)
<jeronim_> do either of them have shift-style selection?
<_calamari> socomm: neither have unrestrained cursor
<deFrysk> emacs ;p
<_calamari> I want to be able to move to places where there is no text
<_calamari> it's so convenient when coding
* KneelBeforeXorg files bugs agin' fireweasel
<_calamari> I've considered writing my own editor many times.. hehe
<socomm> _calamari: you can tweak vim to do that.
<KneelBeforeXorg> writing your own text editor is a good programming exercise
<_calamari> socomm: what about being able to hold shift to select text?
* LucidVisions gulps Rooibos
<_calamari> KneelBeforeXorg: yeah.. maybe I'll attempt it over winter break from school
<socomm> _calamari: Never done that. You want something like that QBasic editor, right?
<_calamari> mm, recently discovered that tea.. good stuff
<_calamari> socomm: exactly
<LucidVisions> very true.
<socomm> I forget what that editor is called.
<guile> hello all
<socomm> _calamari: I think I've seen an editor like that, I forget what it's called though.
<socomm> joe, or elvis
<socomm> I'm not sure which one.
<KneelBeforeXorg> _calamari: which tea?
<_calamari> KneelBeforeXorg: Rooibos
<alka_trash> anyone here gotten there keyboard shortcuts for Internet browsing working with gnome and firefox?
<KneelBeforeXorg> _calamari: what you're talking about in the editor sounds like wordstar stuff.  Jed is a pretty good wordstar clone
<alka_trash> I was thinking that it would be pretty cool
<KneelBeforeXorg> _calamari: roobios, eh?  I'm a PG Tips man myself
<socomm> KneelBeforeXorg: jed, I think that's it.
<LucidVisions> KneelBeforeXorg: what is PG Tips?
<KneelBeforeXorg> LucidVisions: it's a brand of tea that uses just the bud and the top two leaves of the plant
<KneelBeforeXorg> makes it less acidic
<KneelBeforeXorg> more flavorful
<LucidVisions> nice, sounds really good
<KneelBeforeXorg> yeah
<KneelBeforeXorg> all the top-brass teas do something like that, but they made a gimmick out of it
<LucidVisions> is it english?
<KneelBeforeXorg> yeah
<KneelBeforeXorg> scottish I think
<LucidVisions> ahh,,i see
<KneelBeforeXorg> although on the packaging is a picture of an Indian woman harvesting
<guile> help needed: when i boot using ubuntu live CD, it loads up, and then monitor goes in sleep mode. i can still use the menus and hear clicks on using the mouse and kbd. is it due to lack of drivers for monitor? same thing happ with mandarke.
<KneelBeforeXorg> the "PG" stands for "Pro-Gestive" as in promotes digestion
<stuNNed> sounds like the guessing of your monitor's refresh rates is off for some
<pdaoust> quick question: does anybody know how to add a password using 'usermod'? of course, you need to feed an encrypted password to usermod, but without the 'crypt' command being installed, I don't exactly know how to do that...
<KneelBeforeXorg> some goofy 19th century biobabble
<LucidVisions> hehe,but it makes it sound more intresting
<guile> monitor's model is LG Studioworks 44i. pretty popular. so i guess the drivers would've been included with CD. but why does it go dark then?
<guile> would graphic card hav any sort of issues? its gef2. can't pinpoint the exact prob
<KneelBeforeXorg> guile: have you tried turning off the xdmcp or whatever it is?
<KneelBeforeXorg> does it do this in VESA mode or only in X?
<LucidVisions> anyone here run with a matrox?
<GoneBoB> I have used a matrox with ubuntu
<LucidVisions> GoneBob: cool,im currently running a g550,what did you use?
<GoneBoB> g400
<GoneBoB> it Just Worked
<LucidVisions> ahh,,do you rember what you were getting with glxgears?
<GoneBoB> nfi
<GoneBoB> I didn't use it for 3d aside from testing that it worked
<GoneBoB> not good for much above q3
<LucidVisions> i see, well ive been using cedega,and im quite shocked
<crimsun> LucidVisions: glxgears is a very poor indicator of performance
<LucidVisions> i was just wondering cause i thought this card was not very good,but it is beating my ati 9200 i was using before
<linux_galore> guile: that monitor you mentioned isnt waht I would say new it might be you dont have high resolution suppot
<_scp> so I notice that my $PATH when I login from the console has reads .bash_profile like it should, but gnome-terminal apparently doesn't. What's wrong here?
<linux_galore> hmm
<linux_galore> terrible spelling
<crimsun> _scp: ~/.bash_profile is not read for non-interactive logins
<LucidVisions> GoneBoB: do you think this matrox is faster than my 9200 cause of the drivers,,i was using the 9200 before with the ubintu fglrx package,,
<_scp> crimsun, and gnome-terminal is not considered interactive?
<crimsun> _scp: you should place something in ~/.bashrc if you want it read regardless of login type
<guile> well i run winXP on it at 1024*768. so res support may not be issue
<_scp> crimsun, my .bashrc says to read .bash_profile
<KneelBeforeXorg> _scp: you can configure your current gnome-terminal profile to make your shells a login shell
<crimsun> _scp: gnome-terminal's login shell type is not set to interactive by default
<LucidVisions> now i threw in the matrox,and can play all my games under cedega with around 10-15% more fps
<_scp> AH
<linux_galore> Model StudioWorks 44i
<linux_galore> Max
<linux_galore> Hsync 30.0-50.0
<linux_galore> Vsync 50.0-90.0
<_scp> OK... now that works
<GoneBoB> LucidVisions: it should be considerably faster
<_scp> why the hell would a gnome-terminal not be an interactive session?
<LucidVisions> the 9200?
<_scp> KneelBeforeXorg, crimsun, thanks !
<LucidVisions> thats what i thought also..
<GoneBoB> no
<GoneBoB> the g550
<LucidVisions> ahh
<GoneBoB> the drivers for the ati in linux are ... not very good
<GoneBoB> the matrox drivers are fairly mature
<calc> they seem to work great for 2d
<GoneBoB> calc: well yes
<GoneBoB> but wrt 3d
<calc> and 3d is useless in general
<GoneBoB> calc: ... unless you want tp play games
<calc> what needs 3d besides games
<GoneBoB> .. which he does
<calc> ah
<LucidVisions> maya,,blender
<LucidVisions> etc...
<LucidVisions> calc: many things need 3d
<GoneBoB> LucidVisions: the 9200 is not a very good card anyway, and the drivers for it aren't very good
<GoneBoB> so the 550 is faster
<calc> LucidVisions: maya/blender don't need exceptionally fast 3d
<GoneBoB> if you had an equivalent nvidia card with their drivers, it would be faster
<calc> GoneBoB: the 550 is faster than the 9200?
<LucidVisions> GoneBob: very true
<LucidVisions> calc: suprisengly so
<GoneBoB> calc: I doubt it, but with the ati drivers it is
<calc> 550 is essentially 5yr+ old tech, that is suprising
<GoneBoB> the 9200 is pretty old tech
<guile> KneelBefore: xdmcp thing coms later (thnk so). and the live cd is supposed to boot itself and load generic drivers for monitor if doesn't find specific ones.
<calc> GoneBoB: 9200 is basically a 8500
<LucidVisions> calc: im blown away also,,the g550 has a half ass directx 8 t&l unit,,but its beating my 9200 by around 10-15% on average
<calc> 550 is basically a g400 which is from ~ 1998
<LucidVisions> so the g550 is directx 7 then?
<calc> LucidVisions: i think so, though they might have updated it to 8
<LucidVisions> and the 9200 directx 8 gpu?
<calc> not really certain
<calc> yes 9200 is dx8
<GoneBoB> yeah but the matrox drivers are essentially the best 3d drivers that linux has seen ever
<GoneBoB> so you're getting 100% of the hardware
<LucidVisions> true,the xorg composite stuff is running fast also
<GoneBoB> a friend of mine has a 9600XT that can barely run unreal tournament under linux
<Seq> i have a 9200 and it sucked for anything other than desktop use, really
<GoneBoB> yet my FX5700 (approx equiv) runs very fast
<GoneBoB> seq:yep
<LucidVisions> do you use the xorg composite stuff?
<calc> not surprising, ati sucks at opengl everywhere
<Seq> its nice using the OS drivers, but switching to firegl drivers gives you slight speed increase (also: instability and a nice memory leak)
* LucidVisions slaps memory leak
<LucidVisions> yeah,,for once im glad i have this matrox,im happy for now
<Seq> the advantage of having the 9200 was it was a graphics card that didnt completely suck (though it mostly did in retrospect), that can be used without binary drivers and cost under $100 canadian
<LucidVisions> i should get a parheilla,or do you think that nvidas drivers are more mature?
<LucidVisions> cause after running this g550 im shocked
<Seq> im actually having pretty good luck with my new-to-me nvidia ti4200
<calc> i use ati cards because the 9200/9600 are fanless and cheap
<GoneBoB> LucidVisions: if you want to play games under linux right now
<GoneBoB> you need an nvidia card
<GoneBoB> (basicallY)
<LucidVisions> i see,,i do love my cedega
<alka_trash> Seq: I have the same card, and it's pretty good :D
<_scp> is it nautalis that is probing for media changes on my machine?
<LucidVisions> do any of you use cedega/winex?
<alka_trash> LucidVisions:  have in the past
<alka_trash> LucidVisions: what's up?
<LucidVisions> did your ti4200 run well
<alka_trash> yep, you have to check a couple of things
<alka_trash> let me see ...
<GoneBoB> LucidVisions: yes I use cedega
<GoneBoB> mostly with warcraft3
<alka_trash> LucidVisions: what game is it sucking in?
<LucidVisions> do you notice when you exit a game a hal window pops up?,,its not sucking,,im just wondering how hal is playing into it
<GoneBoB> the window that is the game is called the wine directdraw HAL
<LucidVisions> ah,,,i thought it was ubuntu's hal package
<alka_trash> GoneBoB: thanks I didn't know
<LucidVisions> hehe
<LucidVisions> I thought the linux hal daemon was running with cedega,,im lame
<GoneBoB> hehe
<GoneBoB> wine has it's own HAL stuff
<LucidVisions> ahh,,
<alka_trash> LucidVisions: I even if it's running good, I would check the config file /home/user/.transgamming/conf, I noticed mine didn't pick up the correct amount of video mem and some other stuff
<LucidVisions> alka_trash: thanks,ill check it right now,couldnt hurt
<alka_trash> LucidVisions: look for videoram and agpvertexram
<alka_trash> anyone know how to bind a key to a program?
<_scp> Does anyone know of any bounties or "TODOs" to implement a MacOSX "Expose" type feature in Gnome?
<_scp> because it is really cool
<eruin> google skippy
<Gmail> bob2: here? if not forgot it
<Seq> _scp: expocity does that
<eruin> expocity is old
<_scp> eruin, COOOL THANKS
<_scp> eruin, imagine that, google having what I am looking for ... :)
<eruin> ;] 
<LucidVisions> alka_trash: luckly everything is good,there is quite alot of intresting things in that config file
<alka_trash> LucidVisions: right on
<Gmail>  whats the link for requesting for a package to be added to the debian repos
<alka_trash> wow it's pretty quite
<_scp> Seq, you use expocity?
<s0cks>    # :  ,   .     .
<Seq> _scp: nope. i tried it a while back
<_scp> Seq, well, I was going to install it, until I read a little bit
<_scp> Seq, didn't know it was a metacity  /replacement/
<_scp> later guys....
<LucidVisions> man,,its hella dead in here tonight.
<alka_trash> ( yawn )
<LucidVisions> But i suppose its pretty late for most,,its 11:35 in my area though,,so not really late
<alka_trash> There needs to be more calendars for ubuntu, maybe a ladies of ubuntu calendar  :D
<LucidVisions> maby many peeps are in the EU and fell asleep on there keyboards
<alka_trash> be on the lookout for "adsl;fkjas/of/lerfih/eaw/lawifn l "
<LucidVisions> alka_trash:I hear that,its pretty cool artwork
<LucidVisions> some more of that blond chick would be nice
<alka_trash> LucidVisions: it's not bad
<alka_trash> Yeah
<pdaous1> quick question: I've been STFW about this and haven't found anything yet. I have an Ensoniq ES1371 PCI sound card, and whenever I play any files, it stutters and skips, like it's being badly decoded or something... CPU usage is only 7 % though
<LucidVisions> pdaousl: are you using alsa? or oss
<pdaous1> ALSA, AFAIK -- I just installed the stock Ubuntu base system.
<alka_trash> hmm oss
<pdaous1> alka_trash: hmm?
<LucidVisions> ahh,,,,ok..your going to need to use alsa prolly for some full duplex action
<LucidVisions> just sec..
<pdaous1> LucidVisions: is there any reason I'd need full-duplex? I'm not doing any recording...
<LucidVisions> Ok,,,then you should be ok.
<LucidVisions> odd
<pdaous1> yeah, it is.
<alka_trash> what program is it in
<pdaous1> alka_trash: both MP3 and OGG files in mpd, and MP3 files in mpg321
<LucidVisions> you could always install alsa,it has a better more advances arch and driver set
<pdaous1> the files all sound like they're missing bits... you know when it skips and makes that weird chirping noise.......
<pdaous1> you know, something just occurred to me
<alka_trash> sounds like a buffer issue
<pdaous1> I copied them using Nautilus' built-in FTP proggie... which always screws up JPEGs... I wonder if it screwed up the MP3s and they're dropping frames or something! I'ma go check
<alka_trash> pdaous1: try this command
<alka_trash> cat /proc/devices | grep alsa
<calc> ok a custom kernel works fine with dma on the box
<pdaous1> 116 alsa
<pdaous1> looks okay there
<calc> so its definitely the fault of the ubuntu kernel :\
<alka_trash> sh!t your using alsa
<alka_trash> which kernel?
<pdaous1> alka_trash: yep :-S
<pdaous1> alka_trash: 2.6.8.1-ubuntu, right off the CD
<pdaous1> (Warty)
<alka_trash> have you upgraded lately?
<alka_trash> I mean updated
<pdaous1> alka_trash: only a few packages, libao for one
<alka_trash> try another program totem or xmms, I wonder if the current prog isn't buffering correctly
<pdaous1> alka_trash: total console mode here, without even X installed
<alka_trash> okay
<LucidVisions> maby he should run alsaconfig?
<pdaous1> alka_trash: but I will try cat'ing a wave file to /dev/dsp, ALSA's OSS emulation thingy
<LucidVisions> and reconfigure the card?
<pdaous1> perhaps
<alka_trash> might do too
<pdaous1> any idea what package that's in? doesn't seem to be installed on mine
<LucidVisions> alsaconfig?
<pdaous1> okay, yeah, I feel like a boob....... I re-uploaded all the MP3 and OGG files to the computer (it's a jukebox server running MPD), tried playing the songs again, and -- voila! -- works perfectly.
<pdaous1> which kinda confuses me, because the files were exactly the same size on my comp as they were on the remote comp.
<alka_trash> ass
<LucidVisions> odd indeed..
<pdaous1> but anyway, it's just another example of Nautilus BOTCHING ftp uploads.
<Treenaks> pdaous1: permission issue?
<pdaous1> Treenaks: not even; it's just Nautilus, I think
<Treenaks> pdaous1: in other news, use sftp/ssh connections, they're more secure?
<LucidVisions> ssh= pimpness
<alka_trash> I'm glad that it's working though
<pdaous1> Treenaks: dunno, is it necessary? both computers are behind a router
<pdaous1> alka_trash: yeah, I'm glad too -- sorry for confusing you guys ^_^
<Treenaks> pdaous1: still... I don't have ftp anywhere..
<Treenaks> pdaous1: I just use ssh
<pdaous1> Treenaks: but you use sftp as an alternative?
<Treenaks> yes
<pdaous1> Treenaks: dumb question, and maybe I should just go 'man proftpd', but can ProFTP tunnel its goodness over SSH?
<Treenaks> pdaous1: probably not
<Treenaks> pdaous1: or maybe it can, but that's not sftp...
<Treenaks> pdaous1: for sftp you need sshd
<Treenaks> pdaous1: no thing more.
<pdaous1> Treenaks: righto.
<Treenaks> for "FTP over TLS" you can use proftpd or vsftpd I think
<Treenaks> but that's different :)
<pdaous1> Treenaks: cool, thanks -- I'll look into it. I've been able to tunnel X sessions and bash sessions over SSH, but it's all still magical to me; I don't even know how it works ^_^
<Abercrombie> Anyone knows how I can install a different Login Look?
<alka_trash> vsftp rocks
<pdaous1> Abercrombie: I think so... where is it...
<Treenaks> Abercrombie: in the 'Computer' menu, under
<Treenaks> Abercrombie: System Configuration
<Treenaks> Abercrombie: there's an entry about the login screen
<pdaous1> yeah, that's right. If you go to the 'Graphical Greeter' under the aforementioned login screen setup, there's a 'Install new theme' button. Just press the button and use the file chooser to find your .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 GDM theme file. It automagically unzips it and installs it into /usr/share/themes or something like that.
* linux_galor1 lives on ssh and sftp
<pdaous1> yeah, I sure like ssh meself :)
<linux_galor1> once you get a handle on ssh its very much a no brainer
* LucidVisions says its time to bust out nessus,ahh,,the joys of getting port scanned..no one here im sure,
<pdaous1> linux_galor1: am I right in assuming that everything comes into the computer with SSHD at port 22, and then.... what?
<Abercrombie> pdaous1: thanks but how do I get a theme?
<linux_galor1> pdaous1: pretty much there is another port from memory ssh uses
<pdaous1> Abercrombie: great place is http://gnome-look.org , another is http://art.gnome.org
<Treenaks> no, ssh only uses 22
<pdaous1> Abercrombie: you're looking for the 'GDM themes' section
<Treenaks> incoming
<linux_galor1> wtf -wp ssh:
<linux_galor1> Service         Port#      Description
<linux_galor1> ~~~~~~~         ~~~~~      ~~~~~~~~~~~
<linux_galor1> ssh              22/tcp    SSH Remote Login Protocol
<linux_galor1> sshell		614/tcp    SSLshell
<Abercrombie> thanks :)
<Treenaks> sslshell != ssh
<linux_galor1> sorry
<pdaous1> Treenaks: that's what I thought.
<pdaous1> but ssh just handles the connection, and regular traffic tunnels through it, right?
<pdaous1> for instance, when I get a shell account by going ssh paul@othercomputer, is it a telnet-over-ssh tunnel, or what?
<Treenaks> yes, well, if you make a tunnel for it...
<Treenaks> pdaous1: no, that's just "plain" ssh.. no telnet involved
<pdaous1> Treenaks: ahhh
<pdaous1> it's all starting to make sense... sorta ^_^
<Abercrombie> ok I'm downloading 1 so I can learn how to do it, where am I suppose to download it
<reversal> How do i get grub to have my windows partition listed?
<pdaous1> reversal: it didn't recognise the partition when you installed Ubuntu?
<pdaous1> or is it a new addition?
<reversal> no
<reversal> well windows is on /dev/hda
<pdaous1> reversal: in your /boot/grub/grub.conf file, you need to
<pdaous1> oh, first of all... /dev/hda1? or a different partition?
<reversal> hda1 im sorry
<pdaous1> coo
<pdaous1> righto, let's see
<pdaous1> reversal: ah, here we go:
<pdaous1> title Microsoft Windows XP (or whatever you want to appear as the title)
<pdaous1> rootnoverify (hd0,0) # this is the GRUB equivalent of hda1
<pdaous1> chainloader +1
<reversal> i add that to menu.lst?
<pdaous1> reversal: that's right
<Abercrombie> Nevermind it downloaded to the correct place automatically, and I installed it :) .... How do I make my lock screen take it to the login ?
<linux_galor1> here we go ->title Windows 98SE
<linux_galor1>         rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<linux_galor1>         makeactive
<linux_galor1>         chainloader +1
<reversal> justy anywhere? or after the recovery mode?
<pdaous1> Abercrombie: gee, good question... I think xscreensaver exclusively handles 'lock screen', if I'm not mistaken, and the xscreensaver team isn't too keen on integrating 'lock screen' with login managers, because of security issues
<Gmail> wb king_arthur
<pdaous1> reversal: anywhere you feel :)
<pdaous1> reversal: whatever's most convenient.
<calc> if you are using the autogenerated grub file it might be useful to stick it where it tells you to
<linux_galor1> I usually put windows right at the end lol
<pdaous1> same here :)
<Abercrombie> thanks again pdaous1
<pdaous1> unless it's WIndows 98, whose partition still needs to start before 2GB, if I'm not mistaken
<reversal> nope its xp
<pdaous1> Abercrombie: no prob! not very helpful answer, I know, but that's the only answer I know of, unfortunately :)
* Gmail hits king_arthur  with a breath taking Pentium 4 CPU
<pdaous1> reversal: good to hear... XP is nice, 98 was a piece of crap
<linux_galor1> pdaous1: well I "used" to put win98 on the first partition
<Abercrombie> hey its very helpful you said the truth :)
<linux_galor1> pdaous1: these days I dont use windows full stop
<reversal> yeah i had 98 :p alright gonna restart, hope it works. thanks :D
<pdaous1> linux_galor: same here, my Windows XP drive died (it was one of the infamous IBM DeathStar drives), and I only ever use Wine for the most trivial tasks
<pdaous1> haven't looked back, really
<pdaous1> hey, does anyone know off-hand... is the venerable Realtek RTL8029 a 10 mbit card or a 10/100?
<jdub> 10mbit
<pdaous1> dangit
<pdaous1> that's why it's going so slowly... I'm copying my entire music collection to a new jukebox server I just cobbled together :)
<king_arthur> Gmail: g'dday mate
<linux_galor1> pdaous1: Ive got a copy of crossover so when things get ugly I use it ..to be honest I havent used any of the win apps toher than IE that I have running under crossover for ages
<Gmail> king_arthur: it is so hot
<pdaous1> linux_galor1: nice stuff :)
<king_arthur> Gmail: how about bondi beach?
<ryan> linux_galor1: do you just run ie to make sure your webpages render correctly?
<Gmail> NEVER
<pdaous1> linux_galor: I should get myself a copy of CrossOver; I haven't been able to get IE running, and I think I should, just to cross-test all the web apps that look great in Firefox
<pdaous1> :)
<Gmail> king_arthur: everyone is naked there
<pdaous1> what on earth are you guys talking about?!?
<ryan> in that case, making sure you mutilate your css code to accommodate the stupid browser ;)
<linux_galor1> ryan: that and I have to install it for the company pointy headed people for the bank
<reversal`> worked, thanks :D
<ryan> ah hehe
<pdaous1> reversal: excellent!
<linux_galor1> ryan: I got Firefox working with the bank but they still want IE so Im like fine use it
<pdaous1> ryan: isn't it awful? my web app looked so nice in Firefox... in IE, of course, there are these nasty borders around everything.......
<reversal`> see last time i tried it i mustve changed the partition type because it couldnt be mounted or anything
<reversal`> i tried almost the exact same thing
<pdaous1> reversal: weird stuff... even had the chainloader +1 in there?
<reversal`> yeah
<erik> I love firefox's web developer extensions so much
<ryan> pdaous1: not so much that as it screwing with margins and padding
<erik> on the fly CSS editing
<erik> <3
<pdaous1> erik: yeah, they're pretty handy
<pdaous1> I like that little tool that lets you outline different elements with a dotted line; it's great for seeing if your box model is working
<pdaous1> ryan: yeah, that's what I meant... not borders, just padding
<linux_galor1> erik: you should try NVU its mozilla's web page editor sponsored by linspire 100% free and open source
<king_arthur> pdaamazingly people are scared about using Firefox on theyir cpmputers
<ryan> heh
<erik> linux_galor1: I never actually *make web pages*
<king_arthur> they don't like many changes
<erik> just write perl in emacs that makes web pages for me :)
<ryan> my mom didn't like it because she couldn't clear the history (this was a long time ago)
<pdaous1> king_arthur: yeah, I was reading a Slashdot article about that just the other day... amazing stuff. Whenever I fix up a computer (spyware/virus cleaning, etc) I always install Firefox and make it the default browser
<ryan> so my parents still use ie on their computer
<ryan> but i haven't had to go over there to fix their computer in a long long time
<king_arthur> pdaous1: I just find out tat with live CD this is almost automatic
<pdaous1> ryan: good to hear
<king_arthur> pdaous1: A must
<linux_galor1> ryan: look in extensions list for Firefox  lots of nice add ons for history stuff
<pdaous1> king_arthur: what's almost automatic?
<king_arthur> pdaous1: installing Firefox and Thunderbird
<linux_galor1> yeah the Ubuntu Live CD is "wack"
<pdaous1> king_arthur: installing them on... Windows?
<linux_galor1> blew me away aked one question and figured out everything on my tangled mess of a system
<calc> live cd has a splash but ubuntu itself doesn't :\
<linux_galor1> asked*
<pdaous1> calc: yeah, I was disappointed :)
<king_arthur> pdaous1: Just flip in the CD under Winkozz and click on the app installer
<pdaous1> king_arthur: well I'll be
<pdaous1> I never knew that
<pdaous1> that is handy
<CRBVegas> hello
<linux_galor1> yeah the ubuntu live CD also has some nice free windows stuff
<pdaous1> what I like to do is burn the latest Firefox and Thunderbird (and AdAware and so on) onto a little business-card-sized CD, and keep it in my wallet :)
<king_arthur> pdaous1: that's Very handy, though it's 1.0 PR
<pdaous1> hello, CRBVegas
<ryan> linux_galor1: free windows stuff?
<CRBVegas> i was here earlier and now im back.
<pdaous1> king_arthur: oh...
<CRBVegas> im am linux stupid.
<linux_galor1> ryan: on the live CD is some open source windows apps
<pdaous1> king_arthur: but isn't the Warty Firefox something like 0.9?
* pdaous1 goes to check
<CRBVegas> Did you guys know that you can't just install programs in Linux?
<king_arthur> pdaous1: You also get the Gimp an othr usefull stuff
<CRBVegas> no
<CRBVegas> you need to figure out how the hell to do something i dont know how to do
<CRBVegas> sometimes infact
<CRBVegas> according to one website....
<pdaous1> CRBVegas: you using an installed Ubuntu distro?
<king_arthur> pdaous1: it says 1.0 PR on the disk
<calc> yes it is very hard to install apps in linux :)
<CRBVegas> i need to create programs to install programs.
<CRBVegas> ???? WHY
<CRBVegas> you know... this is why people dont use linux
<calc> CRBVegas: i am being sarcastic
<linux_galor1> CRBVegas: actually you can....you can create a self installing file ....Ive made a few over the years but also there is a Linux comercial eq of Instal Shield out now for Linux
<king_arthur> pdaous1: but you are right, warty-FF is 0.9
<calc> CRBVegas: just use synaptic in ubuntu it lists all the programs you can select from
<linux_galor1> equivalent*
<CRBVegas> use what?
<king_arthur> have a question about networking and NIC's
<pdaous1> CRBVegas: sometimes you have to do that, but if you're using Ubuntu, it's ten times easier to install Linux apps than Windows apps... just fire up the 'Synaptic' package manager, and it gives you a huge list of programs, free for the taking... click on them, choose "mark for installation', click 'Apply', and they're installed
<stuNNed> if you guys want to take chances and backport firefox 1.0 to warty, here's a link: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/012158.html
<linux_galor1> pdaous1: think he's going on about apps you find when wandering the nether regions of the web
<pdaous1> king_arthur: weird, maybe they have the 1.0PR windows version and the 0.9.3 linux version because they want to make triply sure the Linux version is bug-free (in the grand ol' Debian tradition)
<pdaous1> linux_galor1: yeah, those can be pretty scary :)
<king_arthur> I made an install yesterday on a friend's PC and had to make a few tweaks to get the xserver to work
<CRBVegas> where do i find this synaptic?
<calc> CRBVegas: synaptic is a package manager: http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/images/0.53-main.png
<king_arthur> pdaous1: that is possible
<linux_galor1> CRBVegas: its in the second menu on the taskbar
<pdaous1> okay, folks, I have to leave this chat room and go to bed before my brains start leaking out my ears. Good night, and thanks for the help with my MP3s :)
<king_arthur> well after I finished the (network install) I have lost the ability to use the net :-(
<pdaous1> king_arthur: that's weird
<pdaous1> on all computers?
<reversal> If I remove "hiddenmenu" from menu.lst in grub will it go straight to the grub list?
<linux_galor1> often people think installing "all windows" apps is a snap.....yep it install easy but often it either wipes out old DLL's or install the same DLL's twice making things even more bloated
<king_arthur> the /etc/network/interfaces file seems OK to me
<pdaous1> king_arthur: can it grab an IP address at least?
<king_arthur> no that's the problem
<king_arthur> card doesn't stay up
<pdaous1> king_arthur: crazy
<pdaous1> but unfortunately... hope you don't mind... I have to leave... I'm so bushed and I have to get up for church tomorrow morning :)
<CRBVegas> alright
<CRBVegas> so i want to load bit tornado
<CRBVegas> what do i do
<king_arthur> pdaous1: church?
<CRBVegas> MAKE ME A LINUX BELIEVER
<CRBVegas> OR ILL PRESS THE BUTTON ON MY KVM AND GO BACK TO XP.
<pdaous1> CRBVegas: go into Synaptic, search for 'gnome-btdownload', and it should be there -- I think
<king_arthur> can anybody else suhhest here?
<pdaous1> CRBVegas: sorry, that's not the right one
<linux_galor1> CRBVegas: with Linux and Ubuntu we try to avoid installing apps you grab randomly of websites because of security concerns with said packages...so what we do is have a package manager and ftp servers with secure tested packages with security checks added so when the package is downloaded the package manager can test it before it installs to make sure its not tampered with
<calc> CRBVegas: go back :(
<calc> er :)
<CRBVegas> oh i see
<LucidVisions> L8T3R CRBVegas:dont let that door hit you in the ass
<linux_galor1> CRBVegas: install mldonkey  makes any windows p2p program look like a toy
<CRBVegas> go back?
<king_arthur> Gmail: do you have any ideas about my network problem?
<CRBVegas> thanks buddy.
<CRBVegas> later.
<Gmail> king_arthur: i got my own problems
<Gmail> i fund the best program
<Gmail> http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/index.php3
<king_arthur> Gmail: sunburnt? 8-)
<Gmail> a download maniger
<Gmail> king_arthur: no
<Gmail> king_arthur: i haven't set up a network ever
<king_arthur> Gmail: so you are a newbie?
<king_arthur> Gmail: excellent reason to start your first network setup
<plasmo> ah yeah i use d4x as well
<Gmail> king_arthur: no
<Gmail> king_arthur: i can't have cables runing around the unit and i don't have enuff money for wireless off ebay
<king_arthur> Gmail: are you on laptop?
<Gmail> king_arthur: no
<CRBVegas> ok
<CRBVegas> going to test my bittorrent
<CRBVegas> do i need to restart after installing/updating everything using the synaptic?
<maskie> CRBVegas, usually no ...
<CRBVegas> alright
<CRBVegas> so i tried just using bittorrent
<CRBVegas> and it tells me i need to have have to have wxPython installed
<CRBVegas> but
<CRBVegas> i got to synaptic and theres like a million different things for python
<CRBVegas> any ideas?
<enabl> hi, anyone here using sata hard drives?
<CRBVegas> nuhuh
<rapha> GEEES! How can this damned dhclient be stopped from overwriting /etc/resolv.conf?
<Gmail> rapha: i am having the same problem
<king_arthur> rapha: stop DHCP client
<rapha> king_arthur: But I want it to get an IP address for me...
<king_arthur> rapha: what exactly do you want to do?
<king_arthur> rapha: OK that's understandable but what is your problem with resolv.conf?
<rapha> I want dhclient (or another DHCP client, for that matter) to assign an IP address and a gateway UP but NOT touch my resolv.conf. Problem is that the routers DNS server is broken, it always returns the first IP address it was asked for.
<king_arthur> rapha: DHCP server is remote or local router?
<rapha> local router.
<king_arthur> uhmmm
<rapha> (local as in "in my LAN, under my control")
<king_arthur> so real problem is DNS location?
<king_arthur> BTW it's dhcp server that assigns IP's not the client
<rapha> The real problem is that when resolv.conf contains 10.0.0.1 as a name server, I can't use the internet properly. When it contains 141.1.1.1, it works.
<rapha> I KNOW it is the server, but the client makes the change to my resolv.conf in the end.
<king_arthur> BTW it's dhcp server that assigns IP's not the clienshould be possible to reconfigure that. have you tried http://10.0.0.1?
<king_arthur> sorry for miistyping 8)
<rapha> Hey boy, I'm not stupid. My server doesn't have a setting for disabling the DNS server assignment over DHCP. Either you use DHCP and get it assigned or you don't and do not.
<wig> Hey, guys. I'm on Ubuntu Linux. What's the command to find out what kernel you're using? Forgot it :-P
<rapha> wig: uname -a
<wig> agh, 2.6.7. is there modem drivers for that yet? the lucent winmodems?
<melazyboy> rapha: ... you can set it up so not to use the dns assignment from the dhcp server
<king_arthur> wig: and that's for every linux and BSD as well
<rapha> wig: www.linmodem.org
<linux_galor1> bye folks
<king_arthur> melazyboy: that's the way to go
<rapha> melazyboy: Exactly that's what I want to do, just how/where?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: you go first
<melazyboy> rapha: Well the absolute easiest way to would be to modify resolf.conf in the short run, or edit your ifup
<wig> ill have to try at home
<wig> this is nice stuff though, im on the live cd right now
<king_arthur> melazyboy: you may be able to help me as well, after you finish 8)
<rapha> melazyboy: EACH TIME I edit the resolv.conf, it OVERWRITES it. And I can't tell it NOT to do.
<rapha> melazyboy: But I'll try ifup.
<rapha> melazyboy: Dang, ifup is only used with PPP. I don't use PPP. So much about that.
<Darky> hello ,i have a problem with ubutnu 64bit.Can anyone help for 5 mins?
<wig> gcc is on the regular ubuntu cd right?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I made an install yesterday on a friend's PC and had to make a few tweaks to get the xserver to work after I finished I restarted the PC, xserver works fine but NIC doesn't stay up any more
<rapha> wig: should be wig, yes
<wig> alright. later everyone
<melazyboy> rapha: You could always change permissions on resolv.conf if you truly wanted to get it working without research im not sure how it would be done but thats an idea chmod it to 111
<Darky> i have xp sp2 in my 1st partition and I installed ubuntu 64 on my second .when I clean install any of the 2 systems in a clean hdd they work fine .But when I have xpsp2 already and i install ubuntu in my snd partition I have a problem during boot .Grub writes"Grub is loading" and it stucks there . Any ideas?
<rapha> melazyboy: chmod ugo-w didn't help any. It still overwrites it.
<king_arthur> that's good thinking
<rapha> king_arthur: It is, but I ain't no noob either.
<Darky> Any ideas?
<king_arthur> rapha: in that case it's the usual matter of trial and error
<rapha> king_arthur, no offense, but you don't seem to know what you're talkingl.
<king_arthur> rapha: untill you find the solution , anyway no way you can reconfigure the router?
<king_arthur> rapha: :-)
<potato> darkersatanic, maybe you're trying to boot from the first partition as linux
<rapha> Yes there IS a way to reconfigure that, but I don't WANT it.
<potato> try to boot from your root partition
<king_arthur> rapha: just trying to put in my 10 cent
<melazyboy> rapha: After some tracking ibelieve dns-clean is responsible for setting resolv.conf in ubuntu
* rapha will try a couple of other dhcp clients and if that doesn't work he'll hack dhclient
<melazyboy> rapha: move that outside of the /etc/init.d directory and restart see if it works
<rapha> np king_arthur
<rapha> let me see melazyboy
<rapha> melazyboy: seems you were right. Thanks a heap!
<melazyboy> rapha: =D **bows**
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Still need help?
<king_arthur> rapha: yup
<king_arthur> rapha: can't get it up
<king_arthur> rapha: eth0 :-)
<melazyboy> and when you do what error message do you get?
<fuflo> hey. i try to install ubuntu to my laptop and it stops ata certain point.
<fuflo> its stops at jfsutils-udev
<fuflo> the screen starts flikering after some time
<king_arthur> melazyboy: to be honest I was trying GUI interface. It just dies silently
<Ruffian|Q|> hello melazyboy
<king_arthur> melazyboy: click on activate and that dosn't work
<king_arthur> melazyboy: however, /etc/network/interfaces seems allright to me
<melazyboy> king_arthur: well thats a bad idea when it comes to trouble shooting, find the name of the gui interface, and laucnch it through a terminal see why the gui is dieing it should output something more usefull because you will be able to see stderr
<king_arthur> melazyboy: and I use the NIC for a network install of ubuntu
<melazyboy> king_arthur: I doubt the NIC is the problem or that its set up wrong, you can just open a terminal and type 'ifup eth0' that should work...
<king_arthur> melazyboy: If you have got a fem minutes I'll go ot the other box and try
<fuflo> hm.. strange thing.. ubuntu does what i said only when i select "lithuanian" as the installer interface.. :/
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Im here to help =/
<melazyboy> fuflo: Well lithuanian probably needs a little more trial and error and bug reporting... i think all of 2 people use it
<fuflo> yeah.. but still..
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: Do you remember the problem you where having with modules loading and you not being able to find out where they came from?
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, no
<rapha> That GUI interface is flawed.
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, if I think its what your talking about I just used KDEs runnaway process  catcher
<melazyboy> RuffianSoldier: No it was with an alsa module you coulden't track down how to stop it from loading
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, i dont even know wtf an alsa module is
<king_arthur> melazyboy: weird things happening
<king_arthur> melazyboy: Error for wireless request and then a few SIOCADDRESS errors
<melazyboy> king_arthur: What are you doing, ifup or gui?
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Are you using wireless or wired?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: ifup
<RuffianSoldier> 
<melazyboy> king_arthur: there is a wireless up script on most distros let me check to see if ubuntu has it
<JVaughn> /l/
<melazyboy> No it doens't
<king_arthur> melazyboy: ifup eth0
<king_arthur> melazyboy: no wireless
<melazyboy> king_arthur: you can try to force the ip try 'ifdown eth0' than 'ifconfig eth0 legal_ip_address broadcast_addy up'
<king_arthur> melazyboy: but I have NO WiFI card
<king_arthur> melazyboy: OK I try that hold on I go to the other room :-)
<king_arthur> melazyboy: well basically it says "no devicce found"
<king_arthur> melazyboy: if I try GUI it tells me no interface available
<RuffianSoldier> melazyboy, what were you talking about?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: it seems like the card modules have gone, is that possible?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I mean drivers
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Very very unlikely i would say something else is flakey
<melazyboy> king_arthur: you should dpkg --reconfigure it
<king_arthur> melazyboy: what?
<melazyboy> king_arthur: One sec looking up network package name
<king_arthur> melazyboy: is there any chance that modifying the xserver.config file has tainted the network interfaces?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I can't see any relation among things
<melazyboy> king_arthur: None.. two completly different ball games (to my knowledge anyway), that ifconfig should run independent of x completly you can uninstall x and it should work
<king_arthur> melazyboy: that's what I thought
<king_arthur> melazyboy: so it's ifconfig you are looking for into a package?
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Yes but apt-find wasn't to usefull
<king_arthur> melazyboy: how about apt-cache search ifconfig? :-)
<agenteo> when I unmount the floppy from the GNOME GUI I've got this error! "Impossible to execute child process "/usr/bin/pumount" (Permission denied)" There isn't problem If I mount and unmount from the shell... someone have a clue?
<crimsun> melazyboy: net-tools
<king_arthur> crimsun: thanks mate
<melazyboy> there ya go
<melazyboy> dpkg-reconfigure net-tools
<king_arthur> melazyboy: OK I'll give it a shot and see what happens and return here
<ender_first> does anybody have an idea why my toshiba laptop lookup when removing pcmcia card?
<crimsun> do you mean "locks up?"
<ender_first> freeze
<ender_first> dead
<ender_first> need reboot
<crimsun> ok, just didn't know what you meant by "lookup"
<ender_first> bad english :-)
<crimsun> are you stopping any services before you eject/remove the card?
<ender_first> yes and have done the rmmod
<ender_first> it does not happen with the new mandrake official 10.1. That's the only one distrib where it works
<crimsun> which model toshiba? (I haven't used a toshiba laptop w/ Linux, so I'm not sure)
<potato> enabl, what kind of PCMCIA card ?
<ender_first> satelite 2800/500
<potato> ender_first I meant
<ender_first> netgear 511 and even a cisco
<potato> you don't have some NFS shares or such ?
<ender_first> nope no nfs
<ender_first> i know this laptop is mostly not acpi compliant. so usually i do pci=noacpi
<wood1> I can't access my Windows Workgroup Network using Hoary
<melazyboy> does anyone else get an error message when they try to open up a .wmf that has an asf stream in it?
<melazyboy> is there anyway to disable that?
<wood1> Is there someone who is an expert in samba networking ?
<potato> wood1, what's the question ?
<wood1> potato, I can't access my Windows Network from Hoary
<wood1> I can easily browse the Network using Warty
<melazyboy> wood1: That narrows the problem down alot, it could now be 50 trillion different things
<crimsun> could you be more specific? What steps are you taking? What messages do you see? What does the program appear to be doing?
<melazyboy> Windows discovery blows anyway half the time windows-windows doesn't work
<crimsun> I don't think anyone knows for certain if it works :p
<crimsun> a frankenstein in every sense
<potato> wood1, have a look in /var/log
<wood1> Well the configuration of the smb.conf file is the same for both Hoary and Warty
<wood1> Hoary just does not work on the Network Browsing thing
<melazyboy> smb.conf has nothing to do with your not being able to see them, or them not being able to see you...
<melazyboy> smb.conf is the what your linux box is hosting and the permissions set on it
<wood1> Well then could anybody suggest something why I can't browse the Windows Network using Hoary
<melazyboy> well aucutally you might be able to do some changing with the way the box reports itself -- but if your having a problem viewing other computers from the samba box i would look elsewhere for the problem
<king_arthur> melazyboy: here I am back, re-installed net-tools and gnome-nettools to no effect
<potato> wood1, can you ping the other machines ?
<wood1> I can't seem to find the problem, It works perfectly with Warty
<wood1> Ping works without any problems
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Try 'ifconfig eth0 up' and see what it says
<potato> wood1, have a look in /var/log/samba
<king_arthur> melazyboy: it feels like there isn't an appropriate NIC driver
<king_arthur> melazyboy: exactly the same
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Try repoving the module thats acting as the driver, and using 'insmod tulip'
<king_arthur> melazyboy: exactly what I wanted to do BTW in Debian there is modconfig to install/remove drivers, what have got in ubuntu?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: and insmod tulip whas that just a guess name?
<melazyboy> king_arthur: in debian there is rmmod, lsmod, insmod, and modprobe, just like ubuntu =D
<melazyboy> insmod tulip is a driver that covers like 80% of the most popular nick cards
<melazyboy> its pretty l33t
<king_arthur> melazyboy: those work when you already have the driver
<wood1> there is no /var/log/samba
<wood1> ifconfig eth0 up gives nothing
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Everyone here should have tulip, its pretty generic
<melazyboy> wood1: was talking to king_arthur
<wood1> So what could be the problem to my Network Browsing thing in Hoary ?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: "can't read 'tulip' no soch a file or directory" :-(
<wood1> I can see the Windows PCs in the Network but I can't access their shares
<melazyboy> king_arthur: now thats weird....
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I guess the core of the problem
<melazyboy> king_arthur: No because there is a good chance you could not have tulip and have other drivers.. the things that throwing me off with you is the eth0 registering as wireless
<king_arthur> melazyboy: but let me insist: in the good old potato/woody days there was such a thing as modconfig to add drivers
<melazyboy> if you do ifup eth0, it should run get a dhcp address, and set up dns
<melazyboy> you can use modprobe to add drivers... but im not sure which one your using
<wood1> Anybody, what else do I have to configure before accessing the Windows Workgoup Network ?
<king_arthur> was that one for me?
<melazyboy> king_arthur: yar only talking to you =/
<wood1> Also, Gaim does not work for my MSN Messenger
<king_arthur> melazyboy: if I give a lspci I see all SiS (Silicon drivers)
<melazyboy> king_arthur: And are you using a SiS network card?
<melazyboy> I don't even thing they make one
<king_arthur> melazyboy: and no, I can't get a dhcp driver but that might have been disabled from my router
<melazyboy> err lspci should show the cards info, lsmod will show the modules loaded
<melazyboy> ifup runs with dhcp
<king_arthur> Okky dokky let me try
<king_arthur> melazyboy: but the weirdest thing is that I made a full install trough network
<king_arthur> melazyboy: so everything necessary was there
<melazyboy> yar =/
<king_arthur> melazyboy: than I did some browsing and eventually tried to set up my local network adding names and IP's that's when the trouble started
<melazyboy> hrm...
<melazyboy> do you know your routers ip?
<melazyboy> try this.
<king_arthur> melazyboy: 10.0.0.2
<melazyboy> route add default gw 10.0.0.2
<wood1> hey potato, any hints for the Network Browsing problem in Hoary ?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: the problem is I can't get the damn card on
<potato> did you have a look in your logs ?
<potato> can you contact a windows machine with smbclient -L machinename ?
<king_arthur> potato: whas that one for me?
<wood1> which logs ?
<potato> in /var/log/samba
<melazyboy> king_arthur: I think you got me.. im not sure what exactly is going on with your box, you could modprobe if you know the drivers you could run ifup again and google with the error message, but its beyond me never had that before
<king_arthur> melazyboy: did you get that one?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: :-(
<king_arthur> melazyboy: but this is shitty as everything worked real fine
<king_arthur> melazyboy: doing a new install takes about 5 hours on this slow machine and would like to avoid that
<wood1> I can
<melazyboy> king_arthur: I don't know what to tell you, might want to stick around longer then and ask around i used to get those c
<melazyboy> SIOCADDRESS errors but they never interferred with performance, ib elieve they are caused by ipv6 or some shit
<potato> wood1, name resolution can be a pain at times when getting browser elections etc
<wood1> I am now using Hoary in one of my machines, what will happen if I switch it back to Warty ?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: anyway, I have learnt from the past that when things get real bad you just stop for a while and after a  few days you may find a solution
<potato> I tend to run a WINS server on the linux machine and all the other machines get told that by the dhcp server
<melazyboy> If you cant run ifconfig, you have a driver problem... ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.3 255.0.0.0 up
<melazyboy> should configure your card
<melazyboy> then you need a route add default gw 10.0.0.2
<wood1> Well my machines are using a static IP Addresses
<melazyboy> then you should be able to ping any address you resolve yourself, or you edit /etc/resolv.conf and add nameserver <ip> and your good
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I know so what I am wanting to do is look for the driver but I was used do modconfig which apparently is not here anymore
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I know I know
<melazyboy> king_arthur: modprobe is very easy to use, modprobe <driver name>
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I know but this is assuming that driver is already installed
<king_arthur> melazyboy: It just triggers the module
<wood1> Well the NS are there in the /etc/resolv.conf
<king_arthur> melazyboy: suppose you have a new driver on a floppy or cd what do you do?
<melazyboy> king_arthur: By default ubuntu builds everything as a module
<melazyboy> king_arthur: So there are no modules you could possibly have to build for that area
<king_arthur> melazyboy: woody had a modconfig command
<king_arthur> melazyboy: woody had a modconfig command to solve that
<melazyboy> king_arthur: You won't have a driver on a floppy, or cd, they are all there like 100 of them
<FSK405C> anyone wanna tell me how to add a new soundcard/edit a soundcard's settings? :D
<melazyboy> if you apt-get install kernel-tree-2.6.8.1, or what ever they are at, you can make menuconfig, and view all of the modules made for ethernet and pick which one matches your card
<crimsun> FSK405C: sudo alsaconf
<king_arthur> melazyboy: but thay wan't be all compiled into the Kernel I hope
<melazyboy> king_arthur: They will all be compiled as modules, you just modprobe them to get them into the kernel
<FSK405C> thx crim
<king_arthur> melazyboy: that gives for a HUGE kernell but I gess this is to make it suitable for most of us
<wood1> what could be the problem, where I can ping Network Machines and not browse them ?
<potato> wood1, you don't know how SMB works
<king_arthur> melazyboy: anyway, this is not the issue as even insmod tulip doesn't seem to work
<potato> when there's no WINS server, windows machines will do browser elections
<wood1> well I am not that sure
<potato> you should see what happens and if there are any troubles about that in your /var/log/samba/nmbd.log
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Yes it is very large you even have the radio and television specific modules compiled by default, i trimmed mine down quite a bit disableing lots of stupid crap i will never use, like oss, serial, parellel port, wan routers and such
<nick01> hi
<melazyboy> king_arthur: makes frequent compiles much faster
<nick01> how do Iconfigure services ?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: so what now? just re-install? like the average Winkozz player?
<wood1> potato, there is no samba directory in my /var/log ???
<potato> wood1, http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch05_01.html
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I hve done the same you did on Knoppix which I have been using for a while
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I mean, trimming down and recompiling
<potato> am not sure how ubuntu works it, if it keeps the log files maybe somewhere else
<melazyboy> king_arthur: I won't suggest that ill just say i can't help any futher nothing is ringing to me at 4:20am, and i have no idea what your problem is
<FSK405C> hrmmm...command not found :/ alsaconf - the spelling correct there?
<nick01> how do I stop services from starting ?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: whow you better get some sleep than... are you working or studying tomorrow?
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Studying =/
<melazyboy> king_arthur: if i feel like it
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I see you are west of greenwich are you?
<BeatrIX> Is there a way to install ubuntu via net-installe (boot.iso) ?
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Yes Texas =[
<melazyboy> -8
<king_arthur> melazyboy:give my best regards to GWB
<MobyTurbo> melazyboy, you aren't the only one up at "o-dark-thirty", it's 5:46 here.
<king_arthur> melazyboy:and see you around thanks anyway for the help
<melazyboy> MobyTurbo: nice.
<melazyboy> See you later room
<carlos> Kamion: around?
<king_arthur> melazyboy:goodnite
<MobyTurbo> melazyboy, goodnight, or should that be good morning?
<FSK405C> hmmm
* FSK405C sighs
<Kamion> carlos: yeah?
<carlos> Kamion, I cannot boot my laptop
<carlos> Kamion, and don't know how recover it, all seems to be ok, but openfirmware does not sees the initrd.img file
<king_arthur> hey guys just a quick question: how do I get a list of the available modules?
<king_arthur> lsmod gives a list of the installed modules
<Kamion> carlos: worth a quick ybin?
<Kamion> king_arthur: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name \*.ko
<carlos> should I do it after the dist-upgrade ?
<Kamion> carlos: won't matter unless you're upgrading the kernel
<carlos> I did
<king_arthur> Kamion: what does that return
<carlos> but I thought the installation script does it
<carlos> ok, let me try to do it from the installation CD
<king_arthur> Kamion: what I exactly want to do is find if a module is available or not to insmod
<king_arthur> Kamion: BTW are you sure that your spelling is correct?
<Kamion> king_arthur: yes
<Kamion> king_arthur: what do you believe is wrong?
<Kamion> king_arthur: why not try 'modprobe -n'?
<king_arthur> Kamion: 'uname -r'
<Kamion> backticks, not single quotes
<king_arthur> Kamion: what does that return?
<Kamion> ` as opposed to '
<Kamion> try it?
<Kamion> list of filenames
<Kamion> see modprobe(8) for the -n option
<king_arthur> Kamion: OK that's exactly what I could not find on my keyboard :-)
<wood1> How about Network Browsing
<Kamion> modprobe -l is simpler
<MobyTurbo> king_arthur, if it really isn't on your keyboard, use $()
<Matt|> hi Kamion could you gimme a quick hand? I'm trying the 2.6.9 kernel from mjr but i'm getting a kernel panic right away. It says "unable to mount root on unknown block"
<king_arthur> Kamion: I mean, the alternate to " ' "
<Kamion> Matt|: sorry, just 'cos I answer one kernel question doesn't mean I know the answer to them all :)
<Kamion> perhaps direct your question to the channel
<Matt|> *grins*
* Matt| directs question to the channel
<Kamion> king_arthur: as MobyTurbo says, $(uname -r) is an alternative
<Matt|> sorry for excluding you channel
<king_arthur> okky dokky I give that one a shot
<polytan> salut
<MobyTurbo> ` is next to your top-row 1 key, at least on an American keyboard.
<MobyTurbo> $() has the disadvantage of not being Bourne-shell compatable, but it, unlike `, is nestable.
<MobyTurbo> I tend to use `, less keystrokes and shift-key-ing, unless of course I need nesting.
* Keybuk finds $(..) clearer too
<king_arthur> MobyTurbo: I am on Italian K :-)
<MobyTurbo> <homer simpson mode on>mmmm Italian food...</homer simpson mode off>
<Matt|> *laughs*
<agenteo> how big should be the root patition in ubuntu?
<carlos> Kamion, does not work, I think I will take this as an excuse to reinstall the laptop... (if I'm able to copy the data outside :-P)
<king_arthur> so let me just summarize: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name \*.ko whould that do the trick od listing the available kernel modules not yet isntalled?
<wood1> On my Warty machine, there is no samba directory
<MobyTurbo> agenteo, about 5 gigs, maybe a little less if you need a gig or two.
<king_arthur> Kamion: you still there?
<Matt|> Kamion, ok i've left a query for mjg59
<edulix> hello !
<MobyTurbo> agenteo, my system says I'm using 2.3 gigs, but I haven't installed a lot of stuff from universe yet.
<agenteo> MobyTurbo: 5GB even if you have /usr and /var on another partitions?
<MobyTurbo> agenteo, no.
<agenteo> MobyTurbo: ok, just / without home usr and var?
<agenteo> MobyTurbo: how much should it be?
<Kamion> carlos: also check that /etc/yaboot.conf is sane
<Kamion> king_arthur: not "not yet installed", just everything that's available full stop
<Kamion> king_arthur: 'modprobe -n' lets you query an individual module, and may be rather more useful
<MobyTurbo> agenteo, my /usr is 1.7G at present. That will grow a lot if you install more programs.
<Kamion> king_arthur: you need to articulate clearly what you're trying to do, though
<agenteo> ok thank you
* MobyTurbo doesn't have seperate partitions from / at present.
<king_arthur> Kamion: I am just looking for module suitable to my NIC which isn't working and force loading
<Kamion> randomly running around modprobing modules is almost always the wrong answer
<Kamion> with badly written drivers it could easily crash your system
<king_arthur> Kamion: had a long chat before you with melazyboy on this topic
<edulix> uhm, I'm having small annoying problem: sometimes after logging, in random cricunstance, X crashes and gdm is shown
<king_arthur> just to summarize briefly
<edulix> circumstances
<carlos> Kamion, it is
<king_arthur> can't get my NIC up anymore but did a network install. Very weird
<king_arthur> Kamion: you got that one?
<carlos> Kamion, is it normal that it looks for the  initrd.img at /boot/initrd of the ext3 partition instead of the bootstrap one?
<Kamion> carlos: initrd.img certainly shouldn't live on the bootstrap partition
<king_arthur> too many questions for Kamion.... :-)
<carlos> ok, so that's normal :-)
<Kamion> carlos: are your symlinks in / correct?
<bob2> Gmail: ?
<wood1> Is there somebody who can help me with my Networking in Samba ?
<carlos> yaboot.conf references directly /boot
<carlos> and there are no links at /
<Kamion> carlos: well, your symlinks in /boot then
<Gmail> bob2: can you pm the link that you gave me the other day for requesting something to be added into the debian repos
<Kamion> unless you've discarded the symlink approach
<carlos> Kamion, ok, that was the problem, the initrd link is not there. Thanks for the hint
<Kamion> carlos: ah, ok, good
<carlos> Kamion, but I did not changed anything so I suppose there is a problem with latest kernel packages... (hoary)
<carlos> I mean, I just upgraded my system to latest kernel
<carlos> nothing more
<Kamion> carlos: what exactly was the state of the links?
<bob2> Gmail: www.debian.org/devel/wnpp
<Kamion> carlos: basically I don't know the answer here though, sorry, maybe file a bug
<carlos> Kamion, the vmlinux was pointing to the vmlinux image and the initrd.img link don't exists
<carlos>  /s/don't/doesn't/
<Kamion> carlos: if you still have the log of the upgrade that would be useful
<king_arthur> Kamion: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name \*.ko returns "find: predicato -name \*.ko' non valido
<carlos> Kamion, don't think so, is there any place where it's stored automatically?
<Kamion> carlos: no
<carlos> I will try to reproduce it
<wood1> How does Computer>Network works in Ubuntu ?
<Kamion> king_arthur: looks like you have a stray ' at the end
<Kamion> king_arthur: if not, you need to cut-and-paste the output
<king_arthur> Kamion: I have checked but I have not
<Nap> hello
<Kamion> king_arthur: (including the command you typed)
<king_arthur> Kamion: problem is that linuxbox is in another room with no network connection
<king_arthur> so I have to hop back and foward
<Kamion> king_arthur: just use 'modprobe -l' then
<king_arthur> any way Kamion pls have a look at this
<king_arthur> can't get my NIC up anymore but did a network install. Very weird
<Kamion> I'm afraid I don't know, I would suspect either dodgy hardware or a dodgy driver, neither of which are within my fields of expertise
<king_arthur> Kamion: that was regarding your original argument against insmod randomly
<Kamion> king_arthur: it stands
<Kamion> but it's your system :)
<king_arthur> Kamion: yup but at this stage can't see any alternative other than re-installing todo mundo
<king_arthur> Kamion: which is stupid for a (almost) 100% working system
<carlos> Kamion: it's a bug in the kernel package, I was able to reproduce it
* carlos files a bug
<Nap> sometimes when I'm typing a text my keyboard get blocked and the same letter is typed a hundred times, or sometimes it does not display anything and eventually display every key I typed, but 5 seconds later (and all this has been happening since my upgrade to hoary and to nvidia drivers)
<StarScream> hey guys, running gnome (possibly x) seem really freaking slow in hoary. Is this something other people are experiencing too?
<Kamion> carlos: ok
<Kamion> carlos: cool, thanks
<Matt|> StarScream, you need to install gamin
<Nap> StarScream: I find it faster than in warty
<Nap> ah yes
<Nap> gamin :)
<Matt|> meh they really have to make that a gnome dependency.
<StarScream> gamin?
<Kamion> fam replacement
<Matt|> StarScream, yeah install it and all will be sweet
<Kamion> (file access monitor)
<StarScream> ah..cool, you guys rock
<StarScream> this is the best community in the world =)
<Matt|> StarScream, not really. my view is that it is a bug
<Nap> Matt|: yesterday I upgraded to hoary and gamin was upgraded automatically
<Nap> installed
<Nap> not upgraded
<Matt|> Nap, you have ubuntu-desktop installed probably
<Nap> yes probably
<bob2> it's a bug in the people who remove ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> if you want smooth upgrades, leave it
<Matt|> bob2, meh. you know my views
<Matt|> bob2, morning
<crimsun> I think it's evening/night in his neck o' the woods.
<Matt|> crimsun, 11.36
<Matt|> still just about morning
<crimsun> I thought he's in .au, but I could have misread
<Matt|> the number of people who remove ubuntu-desktop and still want to use gnome must be immense
<Matt|> crimsun, he is visiting my great country
<crimsun> ah
<Matt|> hands up if you use gnome and have left the ubuntu-desktop package preserved?
<Matt|> >_>
<Matt|> <_<
<Nap> \o/
<bob2> me
<Nap> :)
<crimsun> it's still present.
<Matt|> damn you all...
<Nap> but yes, if for example you want to use totem-xine, no more ubuntu-desktop
<Matt|> correct
<bob2> right
<bob2> but you're saying 'I don't want the supported set of installed packages'
<Matt|> and also if you have a small hard drive and want to remove some programs you don't use
<Matt|> bob2, if gamin was brought in by the gnome upgrade, or the fam removal, then that would be 100 less questions in here
<Matt|> maybe more
<bob2> it's in the faq
<Matt|> *laughs*
<bob2> and only affects people who explicitly removed stuff
<bob2> totally not my decision, but my sympathy is low
<Matt|> bob2, the liberty to remove programs is important
<Matt|> imo
<bob2> you can
<bob2> and then you can look at what ubuntu-desktop installs and make sure you have the important bits
<Matt|> well imo that's not really going with the least intrusive option
<Matt|> oh well its no big deal i guess
<Kamion> Matt|: hoary's still in development, so it may well be changed, and I believe Jeff's been thinking about it; however if it isn't we'll include it in the hoary upgrade notes
<Kamion> Matt|: (people who don't read the upgrade notes really do lose)
<Matt|> true
<Matt|> Kamion, i was just voicing my opinion
<Matt|> no biggie
<Kamion> sure, it's a valid opinion; just saying that this sort of thing happens in development trees
<Matt|> now, on the other hand, my inability to boot 2 kernels is a big deal. I'm sure there is an easy solution to this
<Matt|> Kamion, sure np
<Matt|> Be RiGhT bAcK
<crimsun> RE: upgrade notes: is it a good idea to have them pop up in a mozilla-firefox window on the first X Windows login after the upgrade?
<crimsun> or would that be considered too intrusive?
<TheCan> Hi. Anyone with a thinkpad here? are those "thinkpad-modules" already part of the normal ubuntu kernels?
<Nap> # locate thinkpad
<Nap> /etc/X11/xkb/geometry/ibm/thinkpad
<Nap> i don't have thinkpad modules
<Nap> i don't have a thinkpad :)
<Nap> but i have the normal ubuntu kernel
<Kamion> crimsun: very intrusive IMHO; consider somebody upgrading 100 machines
<Kamion> (besides, you might need to read the notes before the upgrade)
<ogra> hi all
<ogra> TheCan: did you mean these ? http://debian.isg.ee.ethz.ch/public/
<yann_> hi
<yann_> i'm looking for a howto configure a pppoe internet access
<ogra> yann_: use pppoeconf :)
<ogra> yann_: i.e.: sudo pppoeconf  in a terminal
<TheCan> ogra, nope
<TheCan> what is the normal way when i download a modules package to get it built? it's been some time i used debian last time
<ogra> TheCan: third party modules ?
<TheCan> yeah like those thinkpad-modules
<TheCan> for example i got now thinkpad-modules-source package
<TheCan> what do i do to get a nice .deb containing the modules for my kernel?
<sangreal1969> hello there
<sangreal1969> I'm new to this, so please excuse beforehand any stupid questions :)
<sangreal1969> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a AMD64, but the installations stops
<ogra> TheCan: if you can get it through a dep-src sources.list line, sudo apt-get build-dep && sudo apt-get souce -b <packagename>
<Kamion> sangreal1969: need more detail than that
<sangreal1969> at hardware reconqnition... the last command I see is: module 'aic7xxx' for
<TheCan> yeah but those are kernel modules i thought it was done with make-kpkg then
<sangreal1969> adaptec AHA 7850 is being loaded
<sangreal1969> and then the system just stops
<sangreal1969> any ideas?
<ogra> TheCan: not if they build a external package..... make-kpkg builds a kernel and module package are you sure thinkpad-modules goes in this module package ?
<TheCan> ogra, ah i found it
<TheCan> make-kpkg --added-modules thinkpad did the trick
<ogra> TheCan: great !
<Kamion> sangreal1969: can you switch to tty2 (press alt-f2)?
<sangreal1969> kamion: no, the computer doesn't react anymore to input from the keyboard
<Kamion> ouch
<Kamion> sangreal1969: I suppose you could test whether it's aic7xxx causing the problem by restarting the installation and, before you get to that point, editing /usr/share/discover/pci.lst (use nano) and removing all the AHA-7850 lines
<Kamion> sangreal1969: probably won't actually help you get further though, just to narrow it down
<sangreal1969> Kamion: I will try that, but this card was never before a problem with any other OS
<|progenic|> anybody, can somebody recommend me good circuit design tools in linux
<ogra> sangreal1969: what kind of hardware setup do you have there ? beyond a amd64 cpu ?
<TheCan> ogra, hmm but i installed this new .deb with the modules, but where did my modules go...modprobe doesnt seem to work really
<sangreal1969> ogra: 1gig DDR400 mem, this adaptec 7850 card with 2 DDS3 tapeunits from HP, a E-IDE 40gig harddisk
<ogra> TheCan: dpkg --contents <package.deb> |less
<cristiano> hi guys
<cristiano> can i have a little help?
<sangreal1969> ogra: ow, and a Sony DVD-rom reader for installing the OS :)
<wood1> i want to learn more online
<cristiano> guys i'm not able using apt-get install command with the .deb package i download from the net, someone can tell me why?
<ogra> sangreal1969: doesnt sound extravagant....
<sangreal1969> ogra: no it doesn't :)
<TheCan> ogra, thx!
<ogra> cristiano: use dpkg -i <package.deb>
<TheCan> ogra, looks like it puts it into /lib/modules/kernelversion/thinkpad then
<cristiano> ogra: thx!!^^
<TheCan> is there a way to load them from /etc/modules this way?
<TheCan> cause i dont think modprobe really finds the modules in there
<ogra> TheCan: /etc/modules just executes modprobe
<TheCan> ogra, yes but i think it looks rather in /lib/modules/kernelversion/drivers
<ogra> TheCan: or better, tells modprobe which ones to load.....
<ogra> TheCan: yep
<TheCan> ogra, i think i found the mistake. make-kpkg built it for the wrong kernel version
<ogra> TheCan: ahh...
<TheCan> my actual version is 2.6.8.1-2 but it built them for 2.6.8.1
<ogra> TheCan: where did you get these sources ?
<TheCan> via apt-get?
<ogra> oh
<TheCan> i think i just did apt-get install linux-source-2.6
<TheCan> and it gave me two possibilities
<TheCan> so i chose the newer kernel
<cristiano> guys can u suggest me a Mule client to use with ubuntu already compiled for it?
<ogra> cristiano: xmule amule mldonkey
<sangreal1969> Kamion: tried your idea and the installation continues
<Kamion> sangreal1969: right, but can you see your disks?
<ogra> TheCan: linux headers shouuld have been enough there...
<Kamion> sangreal1969: sounds like a broken driver
<TheCan> ogra, hmm so how could i get the modules-package built properly?
<sangreal1969> Kamion: the disk is on IDE not SCSI
<ogra> TheCan: wait a sec
<sangreal1969> Kamion: only two DDS-3 tapeunits
<sangreal1969> Kamion: but the 7850 is an old card
<cristiano> ogra: i'm trying to install xmule and amule but they don't find libtiff.so.3
<sangreal1969> Kamion: and normally very well supported
<ogra> TheCan: have you used the --revision switch with make-kpkg ?
<ogra> cristiano: from the ubuntu package ?
<stvn> how do i get thumbnails for video files?
<CraHan> whoopsy... 1.30am again
<CraHan> I gotta start setting an alarm clock
<CraHan> pm rather
<ogra> CraHan: hehe, 1:30 pm here.....
<CraHan> I got to start reading the clock right too :)
<TheCan> ogra, nope
<ogra> CraHan: *G*
<TheCan> i dont think so
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<ogra> TheCan: it sets the version number right i think
<TheCan> cant i just tell it something like --revision 'uname --kernel-version' or something?
<cristiano> ogra: from ubuntu there is libtiff.so.3 but they request libtiff.so.3 do u have any links where i can find all that i need?
<ogra> TheCan: from the SuspendHowto wiki site: sudo make-kpkg --revision 2.6.8.1-1 --append_to_version -3-yourprocessor --initrd binary
<ogra> cristiano: i mean the mule packages
<TheCan> uname -r sorry
<cristiano> i cant' fint with synaptic any mule packages under ubuntu
<cristiano> ogra: i cant' fint with synaptic any mule packages under ubuntu
<ogra> cristiano: have you enabled universe ?
<|progenic|> anybody, can somebody recommend me good circuit design tools in linux
<cristiano> ogra: where i should find this option?
<ogra> cristiano: see here how to enable it: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Ti_Uhl> i run ubuntu on a laptop and it has only one sound card ( intel ) but when open the volume control i see 2 tabs for different cards although they both control the same sound card : Realtek AL202 rev 0 [OSS Mixer]  and Intel 82801DB-ICH4 [ Alsa Mixer] . Is that normal or how should i uninstall one of the drivers because i recompiled my kernel and i only selected one sound card
<daniels> why did you recompile your kernel?
<Ti_Uhl> daniels : i always do
<Ti_Uhl> :
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<ogra> |progenic|: eagle ? electric ?
<sangreal1969> okay, booted after installation and now I get two fatal errors on modprobe on /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/pci/hptplug/pciehp.ko and shpchp.ko: operation not permitted
<sangreal1969> and yes, it hangs again
<daniels> sangreal1969: it's not a problem
<sangreal1969> daniels: well, it the computer hangs, it IS a problem :)
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: beware that by doing that, you just lost all security and bug support for your system
<|progenic|> ic
<|progenic|> ok thx
<|progenic|> i'll try it
<daniels> sangreal1969: the errors are caused by things other than pciehp and shpchp, they're just needlessly noisy
<Ti_Uhl> daniels : bug support ? what do u mean ?
<sangreal1969> daniels: normally I would agree with you, but the computer hangs again :(
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: well, if you're using our kernel, you get to file bugs on our bugzilla about it and have us fix them
<cristiano> ogra: finally done, i try it right now!^^ thx again!:D
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: if you rebuild your own kernel, we can't support that
<Ti_Uhl> daniels: and is there any way i can patch my kernel to do that ?
<ogra> sangreal1969: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BootHotPlugErrors
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: to do what?
<Ti_Uhl> bug support ,
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: by using our kernel, and not one that you recompiled?
<daniels> recompiling a kernel is pretty pointless
<CraHan> I gave up on recompiling the kernel
<Ti_Uhl> daniels : no by patching my kernel ?
<ogra> daniels: trains your skills :)
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: how can you get bug support by patching your kernel?
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: why are you recompiling in the first place?
<CraHan> on debian I always recompiled, on ubuntu I don't... not worth the effort IMHO
<Ti_Uhl> daniels : i found it odd myself but u said that by recompiling my kernel there wasn't any bug support anymore
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: if you use our kernel, we can support that.  if you use your kernel, we can't.
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: so either you can use our kernel and get bug support for it, or use your own and be on your own
<ogra> Ti_Uhl: nobody knows what you compiled in there...etc
<daniels> and our kernel has lots of patches that aren't in the normal kernel
<Ti_Uhl> oh ok
<sangreal1969> ogra: thank you for the link, but how can I change that file, if I can't use the computer anymore??
<Ti_Uhl> so u won't be able to help me with my soundcard problem ?
<jono> anyone here know how to clone a linu system?
<XhyldazhK> Hey... How do I share my Internet connection?
<jono> linux that is
<sangreal1969> jono: try mondo resque
<sangreal1969> rescue (sorry :) )
<ogra> sangreal1969: there must be something else in the game..... i would guess acpi or apic bootopions could help here
<jono> sangreal1969, have you done this?
<XhyldazhK> jono, someone told me yesterday that a linux system can be cloned using cp -a and then reinstalling the bootloader in the cloned disk, but i've never tried that
<XhyldazhK> anyone knows how to share my internet connection in ubuntu?
<siretart> XhyldazhK: define "share internet connection"
<sangreal1969> jono: I haven't tried it, but I was looking on the HP site for a Linux version of HP-UX's Ignite software, and then one finds mention of Mondo Rescue a lot
<XhyldazhK> siretart, act as a gateway to another machines on my network
<jono> ahhh right
<Ti_Uhl> daniels: so u won't be able to help me with my sound card problem ?
<jono> I am looking for someone to write a hack for O'Reilly Linux Desktop Hacks, and one of the topics is cloning a machine
<CraHan> speaking of kernels, is there a 2.6.9 deb for ubuntu somewhere?
<siretart> XhyldazhK: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE && echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ogra> CraHan: dig the mailing lists, there was one announced ....
<sangreal1969> jono: look at: http://www.microwerks.net/~hugo/
<CraHan> ogra, cool thanks
<daniels> Ti_Uhl: not really, because I don't know what you've compiled in, and it probably worked before you recompiled your kernel
<XhyldazhK> siretart, thanx... how do I enable that at boot time?
<jono> anyone fancy contributing to this book?
<siretart> XhyldazhK: should do the trick, but I think you would rather look for a package doing it more sophisticated..
<Ti_Uhl> daniels: it worked before i recompiled and it still works but it uses 2 different mixers for the same device ? wich isn't that much of a problem but it ain't right either
<ogra> Ti_Uhl: it is right....
<siretart> XhyldazhK: I use the package ipmasq on my sarge box, but it should also work in ubuntu. try that
<ender_first> jono: what are you looking for?
<Ti_Uhl> ogra : and in what wy should that be right ? :)
<XhyldazhK> siretart, there is such package in ubuntu?
<siretart> XhyldazhK: yes, in universe
<XhyldazhK> siretart, how is it called?
<siretart> XhyldazhK: ipmasq
<ogra> Ti_Uhl: ubuntu uses alsa by default, so there is an alsa mixer....for old apps out of compatibility reasons there is also loaded the oss mixer emulation from alsa
<XhyldazhK> siretart, ok I will try it, Thanx!
<ender_first> jono: wife calling for lunch email ender2003@free.fr see you
<ogra> Ti_Uhl: as long as the UI isnt fixed (what is planned for gnome 2.10) you will see two mixers there in this case :)
<sangreal1969> ogra: where and how do I set these bootoptions?
<ogra> Ti_Uhl: or as long as old apps need oss emu :)
<ogra> sangreal1969: hit escape on boot, you get the option ot edit the bootoptions.....
<Ti_Uhl> ogra : so the 2 mixer are only there because of compatibility ?
<sangreal1969> ogra: I was there already, I have chosen to edit ubuntu, kernel and then what?
<ogra> sangreal1969: edit the kernel line and append acpi=off with a space behind the word "splash" thn hit b to boot
<Ti_Uhl> so next question what is the boot option splash in the default kernel because i don't get a spash screen when i boot
<ogra> Ti_Uhl: certain apps need oss compatibility.....others are already future oriented and use alsa ...
<Ti_Uhl> ogra : ok thx :)
<Ti_Uhl> then i'll leave it that way :)
<ogra> Ti_Uhl: there is no splash yet.....
<sangreal1969> ogra: did that, same errors, same result
<Ti_Uhl> ogra : ok :)
<Ti_Uhl> thx
<Ti_Uhl> :
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<rss> how to install a ttf font?
<jono> ender_first, /msg me when you are back :)
<ogra> sangreal1969: hmm, you can try several others.... cant remember all from the top of my head, but some are pci=noacpi nolapic noapic
<rss> ?
<ogra> sangreal1969: same errors ? what do you mean ? you got errors beyond the pciehp shpchp ?
<sangreal1969> ogra: I tried the edit bootoptions and still get the same errors as before
<sangreal1969> ogra: it is in the starting hotplug subsystem section
<ogra> sangreal1969: are there any other errormessages except pciehp shpchp ?
<sangreal1969> ogra: earlier I see: cannot access the hardware clock via any known method
<sangreal1969> ogra: no other errors messages
<cristiano> how can i change my display drivers in the Xenviroment?
<ogra> cristiano: to what ?
<sangreal1969> ogra: the only other PCI card in the system (except the SCSI) is a Radeon 9200 SE PCI card
<cristiano> ogra: I have now downloaded and installed from Synaptic the Nvidia drivers compiled for ubuntu so i'd like to use them
<ogra> sangreal1969: how long did you wait for the system to boot ? i think hotplug probes your scsi devices on load....for me this takes a long time with slow responding deviaces....
<ogra> cristiano: see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matt|> hi all
<ogra> hi Matt :)
<Matt|> ogra you run hoary?
<Matt|> hiya
<sangreal1969> ogra: several minutes
<skeff> I feel that all software compiled for GTK 1 looks like crap in Ubuntu, is this perhaps because there are no GTK 1 themes installed?  For instance, the Acrobat Reader.. it has some old fart user interface.
<ogra> Matt|: i got a box in the other room.....with hoary....
<Matt|> ogra, i can't boot the new kernel, or the 2.6.9 test kernel. I think it must be a grub problem
<ogra> skeff: Acrobat Reader isnt compiled with gtk
<skeff> ogra, What then
<ogra> skeff: some sort of motif i think.....
<skeff> ogra, Why must it look so ugly
<ogra> skeff: hahahaha
<ogra> skeff: ask the motif developers ;)
<kent> skeff, ask acrobat.  They made it that way.
<bob2> acrobat has serious security issues, too
<ogra> Matt|: where does it hang ?
<Matt|> ogra, kernel panic straight away
<ogra> sangreal1969: the slowes i had was about two minutes....
<Evaso> hi guys, i need to install resolvconf package to use the dns of a shared connection?
<sangreal1969> ogra: this goes well beyond two minutes :)
<Matt|> ogra, vfs error unable to mount on unknown block (0,0)
<ogra> sangreal1969: are you able to boot in rescue ?
<ogra> Matt|: hmm, looks like you have the wrong disk in your grub line....
<siretart> skeff: when you are at it: blame adobe for not having released acroread6 for linux too ;)
<sangreal1969> ogra: no, can't boot, same errors
<bob2> Evaso: no
<Matt|> ogra, i've checked it
<skeff> siretart, 7 is coming
<Evaso> bob2: i cant resolv ip adress with ubuntu
<Evaso> bob2: the route is right
<bob2> Evaso: have you pointed your system at a dns server?
<Evaso> bob2: ping ip woks fine
<Evaso> bob2: i use dhcp
<Matt|> Evaso, what is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<ctd> Evaso: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ogra> Evaso: look at your /etc/resolv.conf
<Matt|> *laughs*
<ogra> :)
<Matt|> snap
<Matt|> jinx etc
<Evaso> resolv.conf is empty
<TheCan> arr installing a custom kernel in ubuntu is a pain
<ogra> sangreal1969: thats weird.....i dunno what is causing this.....last resort could be unplugging the controller though.....
<siretart> skeff: for os other than windows2000/xp?
<sangreal1969> ogra: when everything fails, take screwdriver :)
<ogra> Evaso: there should be a nameserver entry in ..... especially if you recieve it by dhcp.....
<ogra> sangreal1969: unfortunately.... i think there could be  bootoption, but i dont know it :(
<skeff> siretart, who knows :)
<bob2> TheCan: how so?
<Matt|> bob2, carry on here then.
<Matt|> its a devel kernel tho
<bob2> well, yeah, but not a development issue
<bob2> gah it's cold
<Matt|> going to #flood now, it's a biggie
<ogra> Matt|: you cant boot the old kernel either ?
<jono> anyone here done any kind of Linux localisation?
<sangreal1969> ogra: the plot thickens, I still get the errors, but the system boots now
<Matt|> ogra, yeah old kernel is fine
<Matt|> crap
<Matt|> bob2, oh well the key line is the one beginning # kopt
<ogra> sangreal1969: pciehp shpchp are no errors.... just a bad way to tell you there is no such device.....its a consmetic thing
<sangreal1969> ogra: ah okay
<bob2> you have like no kernels in there
<sangreal1969> ogra: I have a adaptec 2940 UW pro, do you know if this works?
<ogra> Matt|: how do you boot your old kernel with that ?
<Matt|> bob2, it goes down further, but as i say, the 2.6.9 kernel is the line beginning # kopt
<Matt|> ogra, sorry it didn't paste the whole thing its too long
<ogra> sangreal1969: in my compaq box its the onboard one...(i686), there it works
<bob2> well, ok, I have no idea what the rest of your config says
<Matt|> ok i'll try again
<bob2> pass it through grep -v ^#
<ogra> Matt|: only the last lines are interesting :)
<sangreal1969> ogra: okay, after the install completes, I will reboot with the other adaptec
<ogra> Matt|: or better listen to bob2
<Matt|> bob2, the lines which start the 2.6.9 kernel all begin with #
<ogra> Matt|: so its disabled
<Matt|> nope
<bob2> that means therea re no lines starting the 2.6.9 kernel
<ogra> Matt|: lines with a # in the beginning arent read
<Matt|> ogra, go figure
<Matt|> from the wiki:
<Matt|> # kopt root=/dev/hda1 resume=/dev/hda2 ro
<Kamion> # in grub's menu.lst is weird
<bob2> god
<Kamion> it's not a simple comment
<Kamion> update-grub parses it; see its man page
<Matt|> quite
<ogra> Kamion: someone should hit the grub guys for that
<bob2> ah
<Matt|> yeah i agree
<Matt|> grub sucks
<Kamion> in fairness update-grub is a weirdo Debian grub hack IIRC
<Matt|> how about i just rewrite the menu.lst using the normal, uncommented way
<ogra> Kamion: so it should get cleaned .....
<Kamion> ogra: compatibility :-/
* ogra doesnt want weird hacks in his ubuntu
<ogra> :(
<ogra> k
<Matt|> hmmm
<Matt|> ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Matt|> ## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
<Matt|> ## by the debian update-grub script except for the default optons below
<Matt|> ## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs
<Matt|> ## ## Start Default Options ##
<trilluser> hello...how does Ubuntu work on laptops with wireless cards?
<ogra> trilluser: great
<Matt|> trilluser, depends...
<trilluser> i have an Orinoco card and a linksys
<ogra> trilluser: orinoco works pretty sure out of the box.....
<trilluser> and is there anyone running beagle?
<CraHan> I'm waiting for a kernel with the inotify patch myself
<CraHan> if there's one available I'll be able to test beagle
<trilluser> i understand
<trilluser> from what i see..Ubuntu looks like Sun JDS and Novell Linux Desktop but runs Debian rather than SUSE
<ogra> what a comparison......
<trilluser> am i correct?
<ogra> i would say ubuntu is far beyond both of them....
<ogra> :)
<trilluser> in what ways?
<bob2> how can it look like anything?
<ogra> but i think i am a little bit biased ;)
<bob2> it's gnome
<bob2> it looks like gnome
<trilluser> ok
<trilluser> so do JDS and NLD
<bob2> right, so every gnome-based system looks like every other one, equally
<frytus> hmmm i have postfix and popa3d.. and i can only get mail sended from localhost...
<frytus> any ideas:?
<ogra> trilluser: from the screenshots i have seen JDS aims to look like a win clone.....
<trilluser> well...not really...redhat is gnome based and doesnt look like
<trilluser> ogra...i like the simple look
<ogra> trilluser: so try ubuntu.... and judge yourself :)
<trilluser> im downloading now
<ogra> downgrading ?
<trilluser> lol
<Jimi> anyone speak spanish?
<Safari_Al> Jimi, why do you ask?
<Jimi> spanish
<bob2> Jimi: #ubuntu-es
<Jimi> well, in this channel only have 9 users
<Jimi> 
<frytus> hmm ubuntu has firewall or what.. why mails doesn't come to my server.. ;???
<bob2> frytus: no, it doesn't
<bob2> frytus: there are a million things you might have forgotten to configure
<bob2> tell us what you have done
<Skwid_> how can i access my windows partitions from ubuntu ?
<trilluser> CraHan
<trilluser> Inotify
<trilluser> 
<trilluser> Note: If you don't want to build a kernel, I have prepared a kernel that is the stock Ubuntu kernel with Inotify already patched in. You can find them at http://69.155.172.150/download
<trilluser> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BeagleInstallHowto
<bob2> downloading kernels from random users on IRC is a really really bad idea
<bob2> no offence to whoever made it
<ogra> lol
<daniels> phenomenally
<bob2> especially one that doesn't even have dns
<trilluser> its from the ubuntu wiki
<cristiano> i'm back guys
<bob2> s/IRC/the wiki/, still correct
<ogra> trilluser: its a wiki.....everyone can add to it.......
<micsch> what's the equivalent of karamba for gnome?
<Tsjoklat> hey all
<bob2> micsch: gdesklets
<Skwid_> gdesklets
<micsch> Skwid_, thx
<Skwid_> how come my /mnt is empty ?
<cristiano> guys can u tell me a dvd/divx player compatible with ubuntu?xine says that i have no necessary permission to access dvd and cdrom
<cristiano> Skwid: mine too
<ogra> Skwid_: look in /media its the FHS
<Skwid_> fhs ?
<ogra> filesystem hierarchy standard (for linux) ubuntu follows it
<bob2> cristiano: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Skwid_> so that's where my windows stuff is ?
<bob2> Skwid_: things generally get mounted under /med in ubuntu
<bob2> Skwid_: windows fixed partitions are not automatically mounted in warty, sorry
<Skwid_> bob2: i don't understand though, when i put the live cd in, they were mounted
<Skwid_> and then i installed with the normal cd ... nothing is mounted
<bob2> I guess that's one difference between them
<ogra> Skwid_: there are two differnt systems below.....
<Skwid_> ok
<Skwid_> and how come there is no root user ?
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> (also in the faq)
<ogra> Skwid_: see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Skwid_> ok
<cristiano> bob2 i installed the libraries now which player to use under ubuntu?^__^
<bob2> cristiano: ? whicever one you installed libraries for
<ogra> bob2: seen the new entrys on the RootSudo site....sudo is used because of golf accidents ;)
<frytus> bob2: i configured postfix and popa3d... and config is good.. because i have it in woody...
<ogra> hehe
<Skwid_> bob2: so anybody using my user account can have root access ?
<cristiano> bob2 i installed the libdvd library i think they are generic
<ogra> Skwid_: add them a new account instead of giving yours away
<Skwid_> ogra: i was just wondering
<bob2> frytus: but it's not working?
<bob2> Skwid_: anyone who you give your password to, yes
<ogra> Skwid_: if you give your pw away they can....as well as if you give the root pw away on other systems
<bob2> cristiano: well, whatever you want then.  gxine or mplayer should work now.
<Skwid_> ok
<Skwid_> but another user account won't be able to use sudo, right ?
<ogra> Skwid_: you would haver to enable him/her
<ogra> have
<bob2> Skwid_: unless you enable them, no
<cenerentola> ciao
<Skwid_> ok
<Skwid_> thanks for the answers
<ogra> hi cenerentola
<Skwid_> and for packages, if i don't find them in synaptic, i just download a .deb package and do: sudo apt-get install package.deb
<Skwid_> ??
<cristiano> bob2 gxine still tells me that i have no permission to access cdrom and dvd O___O
<ogra> Skwid_: nope...there are things to enabl in synaptic to use all the other packages: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<bob2> cristiano: is it right?
<jiyuu0> cristiano, have u install libdvdcss2
<bob2> jiyuu0: yes, he/she has
<micsch> gdesktlets didn't work :-(
<ogra> Skwid_: this one should be interesting too: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial
<cristiano> bob2 dunno why it tells so
<bob2> micsch: is that because you didn't read the README which explains how to start it?
<cenerentola> does someone know where the frequency value is stored in the x config file? in the modline?
<cristiano> jiyuu0 yes
<Skwid_> ogra: thanks a lot
<bob2> cristiano: do you have permission to access those devices?
<Tsjoklat> micsch are you on hoary and are you trying to start the starterbar display?
<cristiano> bob2 yes
<micsch> bob2, Tsjoklat no :-)
<jiyuu0> cristiano, is the cd mounted?
<bob2> cristiano: how sure are you?
<bob2> cristiano: and don't mount  the dvd when trying to play it
<cristiano> yep guys
<Skwid_> ogra: i just put a local path on the repository menu ?
<Tsjoklat> micsch you are on warty? and not trying to start the starterbar display?
<cristiano> however now xine tells that can't find the plugin for DVD playing...
<ogra> Skwid_: no you first look if there is a ubuntu compiled package available in the repositorys
<micsch> bob2, where is the readme?
<micsch> i read the man page
<Skwid_> ogra: i did, and i don't find most of the stuff i'm looking for
<ogra> Skwid_: what are you looking for ?
<Tsjoklat> micsch you have to start the demon up first, then select the display you want
<Skwid_> ogra: amsn, blender, firefox 1.0 ....
<Skwid_> php5
<bob2> micsch: /usr/share/doc/gdesklets/
<Skwid_> gdesklets
<bob2> hahaha
<ogra> Skwid_: blenader is in universe.....
<micsch> Tsjoklat, i just start gdesklets but nothing happen
<ogra> Skwid_: gedsklets too
<bob2> micsch: yes, that's how it works
<bob2> micsch: then you start whatever "applets" you want
<Tsjoklat> micsch you just started the demon... you still have to select the display you want
<Skwid_> ogra: well, i typed in search, didn't find anything
<micsch> i know but i cannot choose a display
<cenerentola> ciao MattX
<cenerentola> ...*|
<Tsjoklat> micsch which display do you want?
<micsch> first weather
<ogra> Skwid_: firefox 1.0 wasnt ready when warty got stable....but there is a backport that works fine for me here (except the lang pkgs) : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<sangreal1969> Hmmmmm, doesn't like the 2940 either :(
<bob2> micsch: gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/whatever.display
<bob2> (this is in the README)
<Tsjoklat> you can do this: /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/folderofthedisplayyouwant/ and right click the file .display and click open wit gdesklets
<bob2> please don't encourage people to use random backports
<ogra> Skwid_: have you read the wiki pages i gave you ? you must enable universe.....and multiverse perhaps.....and hit the refresh button
<Tsjoklat> micsch it is in the folder Display, not lower case dislay
<Skwid_> ok
<micsch> i will try it
<Tsjoklat> gawd typing is a crime at 05.43
<Tsjoklat> micsch if all fails.. on the ubu forums are loads of threads about gdesklets
<ogra> bob2: k .... sorry, works fine on all setups i got there though
<micsch> gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/wireless-desklet/Wireless.display nothing happens
<dad> hello
<Tsjoklat> micsch did you right click on it and picked gdesklets?
<micsch> right click on what?
<Tsjoklat> after you do that, check your dt... it should pop up there now
<Tsjoklat> the .display file
<Tsjoklat> pick 'open with gdesklets'
<micsch> no pop ups :-(
<dad> does anyone know if there are nvidia drivers for ppc?
<Tsjoklat> did you go to your dt?
<Tsjoklat> and checked?
<|progenic|> excuse me, is xmms after we install the mad plugins, can it play wma file ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> look at the description for the mad plugin
<sangreal1969> the only other SCSI controller I have is an Adaptec xx160, but this doesn't have a connection for narrow SCSI for the tapeunits
<candyman> hi all. I am trying to set up a dual boot system with windows and ubuntu, but ubuntu does not let me go through without partitioning. I had already partitioned using a knoppix live cd. I don't want to repartition as the windows is already installed. What can I be doing wrong?
<dad> does anyone know of nvidia driver for ppc linux?
<|progenic|> so how can i play wma file ?
<micsch> Tsjoklat, it doesn't work, but also no error message
<ogra> candyman: just dont partition them....but mark them for formatting as this will guarantee they will be clean for ubuntu
<bob2> dad: hahahaha
<vpalle> |progenic|, w32codec
<bob2> dad: ask nvidia (there isn't one aside from the one in X)
<dad> i gather i asked something funny?
<dad> oh thats a shame
<|progenic|> so can it play in xmms then ?
<dad> Ubuntu is really nice but without reasonable graphics seems little point
<kandinski> ogra, ubuntu does not let me not partition them
<wood1> Can someone give me some ideas for Networking in Ubuntu ?
<Tsjoklat> you are sure you started the deamon? and are you on warty or hoary??
<micsch> it works :-)
<wood1> I can't access my Windows Shares
<kandinski> (I am candyman in my real nick)
<kent> |progenic|,  use totem and the w32plugins. That way you can play many codecs.
<bob2> dad: how are they unreasonable?
<StarScreem> heya
<StarScreem> hoary's working good now :) thanks guys
<dad> rather a lot of artifacts whenever i drag windows
<dad> any ideas?
<ogra> kandinski: you can select partitions that already exist, it also offers to keep the data on them....
<dad> hello ogra thnks for the help the other day
<kandinski> well, it does not recognise the partitions
<ogra> hey dad :)
<StarScreem> dad artifacts are a side effect of X, but you can turn on reduced resources
<ogra> dad: so you jumped into the community now :)
<StarScreem> that uses fireframe
<Matt|> bob2, sorted it by adding the initrd to grub and ignoring that weird ## section. Thanks.
<StarScreem> dad: and if you have 3d accel you can turn on XComposite and XDamage in Xorg
<dad> hello starscream and yes ogra if i may Id like to learn more about linux
<dad> um im on a ppc g4 starscream is that a problem?
<ogra> dad: you found the right place ;)
<dad> looks like it:)
<bob2> Matt|: yeah
<Matt|> i think that as long as you don't use "grub-update" then the commented section doesn't matter
<ogra> kandinski: what does it offer ?
<daniels> artifacts are not 'a side effect of X'
<daniels> they're a bug that should be fixed
<daniels> but if it's an nVidia card, then they're the only people who can fix them
<cenerentola> ppl where does gnome-session-manager puts his hands in?
<StarScreem> daniels, true..
<StarScreem> dad its not a prob, i'm running ibook g3 800
<StarScreem> dad but unfortunately ATI dont make PPC linux drivers
<dad> im not really bothered too much but id like to be able to drag windows without big black holes appearing
<StarScreem> so if you have an ATI card your stuck with framebuffer which is much slower
<daniels> StarScreem: sure they do
<daniels> StarScreem: untrue.
<bob2> (he's using the nv driver, not the binary one)
<StarScreem> daniels, where....?
<daniels> bob2: which is as good as the same thing
<dad> no i have an nvidia i think
<kandinski> it offers "partition" and shows the whole disk
<kandinski> when I try to get to the install part, it tries to do a partition anyway
<daniels> StarScreem: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/{ati{,misc},r{128,adeon}}_drv.o
<kandinski> it starts by asking if I want to create a new partition table
<StarScreem> daniels, doesn't work with my card man...
<daniels> StarScreem: what sort of card do you have?
<bob2> daniels: ah
<daniels> StarScreem: i have not heard of any powerpc ati card unsupported by the standard driver
<StarScreem> daniels, its onboard ati 7500? g3 ibook
<daniels> StarScreem: works fine
<StarScreem> daniels i can only use framebuffer....x just wont display anything...
<StarScreem> even the default config for ubuntu uses framebuffer
<daniels> StarScreem: please file a bug on https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com with the content of /var/log/XFree86.0.log, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, and the output of lspci
<dad> so i guess im stuck with the artifcats then ?:)
<daniels> StarScreem: no, the default configuration has UseFBDev, which is entirely different to using the framebuffer
<daniels> UseFBDev still gives you 2D acceleration, unlike the fb proper
<StarScreem> daniels, its not ubuntu..it was the same with yellow dog, debian, mandrake
<daniels> but, that being said, I have a patch that should eliminate the need for UseFBDev
<StarScreem> i've tried almost every PPC distro
<daniels> StarScreem: even so, I would love to see the output so we can hopefully fix this small bug
<StarScreem> k
<kandinski> well, in any case, is the installer a front end to fdisk?
<kandinski> I have brought up a console, but no fdisk
<kandinski> if not, I humbly suggest it is put in
<bob2> hey james
<jblack> bob2!
<dad> so is there some fine tuning i can do to maybe improve my display?
<jblack> How's it going up there at the squish?
<daniels> jblack: hey dude
<jblack> kandinski: Try apt-get install util-linux
<jblack> daniels: Heya!
<jblack> Just woke up from a nap, and nobody's here. :)
<daniels> heh!
<StarScreem> daniels, even so, ati dont make 3d ppc linux drivers which was the point of my initial conversation with dad
<daniels> they're all off being all touristy?
<ogra> jblack: kandinski is at the installer :)
<bob2> jblack: just...sitting on the couch, really
<daniels> StarScreem: again, this is not true.
<bob2> StarScreem: yes they do
<jblack> ogra: Ahhhh.
<kandinski> jblack, from where? from the ubuntu console? will that apt-get install to ramdisk?
<daniels> StarScreem: radeons up to the 9250 are fully supported for all architectures
<bob2> StarScreem: my ibook g4 has excellent 3d acceleration
<daniels> StarScreem: by fully supported, I mean 2D and 3D acceleration
<dad> but i have an nvidia ? lol
<StarScreem> hmm
<daniels> everything above that has basic 2D acceleration
<jblack> kandinski: Sorry. Misunderstood what you were doing. There's an fdisk equivilant in the installer that you can massage.
<kandinski> I have a blank disk (well, windows in it) as far as Ubuntu is concerned
<StarScreem> so i can use composite then?
<daniels> dad: yeah, unfortunately nVidia are the only ones who can even think about fixing your problem
<ogra> dad: look in the device-manager... it should be listed there
<dad> ok i see so theres nothing i can do to check im getting the best i can with my setup as it is?
<StarScreem> daniels, my apologies...glx gears runs...albeit extremely slow
<jblack> daniels: Well, you and bob2 are at the squish, keybuck left a couple days ago. I think lifeless and mpoole are off in an orgy of theoretical merges, and I have no clue where ddaa and abentely are.
<dad> ah thnks ogra the device- mangager sounds fun umm where is it?
<daniels> jblack: heh!
<bob2> jblack: hrm, sucky
<ogra> dad: computer-> system tools i think (german setup here)
* jblack hits #arch to see if there's any londoners there
<kandinski> jblack, name of the fdisk equivalent?
<jblack> kandinski: I'm not quite sure what the fdisk equivilant is called (I'm not distro), but its there. ;)
<ogra> kandinski: probably cfdisk
<dad> yes i found the card but have no idea what to look for :)
<ogra> dad: you sounded not sure if its an nvidia....this should be written there.....
<jblack> Either you passed it, or you're not there yet. Look for the part where you define your root filesystem
<dad> oh yes its a nvifia gforce 4 mx 440
<kandinski> thanks
<jblack> there's a partition manager built into that.
<kandinski> jblack, that part does not recognise my partitions
<kandinski> bad table? I dunno
<dad> funny it seemed to be fine until i ran apt upgrade
<kandinski> ogra, if any of you on the distro, humbly suggesting making fdisk a symlink to cfdisk, or whatever
<ogra> dad: with what kind of packages ?
<kandinski> some of us have a little knowledge (a dangerous thing), but not enough to know alternatives
<dad> i think it was a kernel upgrade
<dad> or something to that effect
<kandinski> informal wishlist bug given, I return to my task
<kandinski> thanks all
<ogra> kandinski: nope, the right way is to recognize your partitions, not to tweak around with fdisk ;)
<jblack> welcome
<CraHan> does anyone know how to load the fbdev module at startup so I can have a high res console?
<wood1> How do I make my home directories read only in a Shared Ubuntu System with all Users having Root Level Access ?
<kandinski> ogra, that too
<ogra> wood1: with all Users having Root Level Access ??
<dad> i guess i could go buy another vid card
<|progenic|> so frustrating, cannot play wma, how to add wma files to rhythmbox ?
<jblack> kandinski: Maybe you'd like to hit bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jblack> kandinski: There, you can file an enhancement request for fdisk during install.
<wood1> Well one of my Ubuntu system has all the Users having root level access
<kandinski> jblack, yep, maybe later
<|progenic|> i have installed w32codecs, and gstreamer-0.8mad
<ogra> wood1: why did you do that ?
<wood1> Is there a way where I can make my Home directories read only
<wood1> Well that's some politics in my office
<ogra> wood1: root access to damage the system is a polocy at your office ? thats weird
<|progenic|> i mean gstreamer-0.8-plugins
<ogra> policiy
<kandinski> stupidly enough, my installing Debian on a floppyless, cd-less, non-usb-booting, only-bootable-through-pxe Toshiba Portege 3500 Tablet PC requires I first have win2k/debian dualbooting on my desktop... I don't think you want to ask
<kandinski> but thanks all, really
<kandinski> I will try to see some of you at Matar
<dad> ogra i noticed that x config has my card set for 16mb but i think its a 64m card?
<ogra> kandinski: great !!
<wood1> Well actually, the machine is there for everyone and I installed Ubuntu in it
<ogra> kandinski: bring the tablet with you then *g*
<ogra> wood1: s why not a account for everyone ?
<wood1> Since the my collegues complain that they want Root Level access, I include all of them in my sudoers file
<ogra> wood1: what for ? you will have to set it up over and over again if they break it....
<wood1> Is there a way to restrict them from viewing or modifying some home directories
<dad> well thnks fellas goodnight
<kandinski> ogra, if I don't manage to do it myself  first, I will follow you until it is dual-boot installed! it is a threat, not a promise!
<ogra> kandinski: bug me then ;)
<wood1> That's OK if they break it, as I said that the PC is a something like a Test Machine
<ogra> kandinski: i am always interested in funny hardware .....
<wood1> Now how do I restrict the sudoers from my Home directory
<ogra> wood1: probably through removing the group rights ?
<kandinski> ogra: funny is the understatement of the year
<kandinski> ogra: this is not your grandad's funny
<kandinski> ogra: this is alternative funny, the kind you recognise because you say "funny" but don't laugh
<wood1> Well I have already added their Usernames in the sudoers file
* kandinski is frustrated, bellows chewbacca-style, leaves the channel
* ogra wonders should i have said strange HW ?
<ogra> wood1: so they could always access as sudo.....i dont thik there is a easy way to hide the /home from root...you will have to adjust a lot in the sudo setup i guess
<BillyRayC> newbie has a question about setting up Ubuntu Live CD
<BillyRayC> I'm not sure how to make a bootable CD; can someone explain that step
<wood1> Ok ogra, I got the point
<wood1> ogra, do you know about Samba Networking ?
<skwid_> i installed the nvidia drivers
<ogra> wood1: a bit....i use it sometimes if no nfs is available
<skwid_> and my Xserver won't start anymore :(
<ogra> skwid_: from the wiki ?
<skwid_> ogra: hum, i followed the instructions on the unnoficial manual or something
<wood1> How do I see if samba is running on my system currently ?
<ogra> skwid_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogra> wood1: ps ax|grep smb
<skwid_> hum, what is installed for a command browser ? :/
<wood1> What is the difference between NFS and Samba ?
<ogra> wood1: nfs is unix based and offers all the advantages of a unix filesystem.....
<skwid_> please :(
<wood1> The Network icon in >Computer>Network  . Is that running on NFS or Samba ?
<StarScreem> skwid_, lynx?
<ogra> wood1: samby
<ogra> +a
<wood1> I see
<skwid_> StarScreem: not installed aparently
<wood1> Well since, I can connect to that Network, does that mean that my Samba client is running
<skwid_> well.. installing it
<ogra> skwid_: w3m
<wood1> And what is the difference between a Samba Server and a Samba Client ?
<ogra> wood1: its a task done by gnome-vfs you dont need a samba client "running"
<wood1> Hum, I see, what is the first step to create a Share in Ubuntu which can also to access from Windows Workgroup PCs ?
<kent> what program do i need to burn video dvd's in Ubuntu?  K3b seem to only have support for data-dvd's?
<ogra> wood1: a samba server offers the folders on your system to the outside world.....you need to adjust /etc/samba/smb.conf to share
<wood1> How do I see if my Samba Server is actually running or not ?
<ogra> wood1: ps ax|grep smb
<skwid_> ogra: can you give me the link back please, i'm on command line and don't know how to scroll up :(
<ogra> skwid_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kabuto> I'm having problem with "apt-get update".  I get "connection failed" message. Need help.
<wood1> ogra,  it shows: 8275 pts/4 S+ 0:00 grep smb
<ogra> wood1: so its not running....
<ogra>  ps ax|grep smb
<ogra>  3407 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
<StarScreem> skwid_, to scroll up ctrl+shift+pgup
<Kabuto> I'm getting "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages" "connection failed" and so on.
<ogra> Kabuto: are you behind a proxy ?
<wood1> how do I run the Samba Server in the first place ?
<ogra> wood1: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<Kabuto> I'm using shorewall with default config, plus NAT.
<Kabuto> NAT is on a different box.
<ogra> wood1: but you need to adjust the config before....there is nothing shared by default i think
<wood1> ogra, I think that I have not installed the Samba Server in the first place
<wood1> ogra, what is the command to install it ?
<ogra> wood1: ahh, yep, its not there by default......sudo apt-get install samba will do it
<wood1> thanks ogra, it now installing
<wood1> After it gets installed and starts running, will it have any conflicts with gnome-vfs ?
<ogra> wood1: samba = server, gnome-vfs = client.....
<ogra> wood1: not related....
<jiyuu0> wood1, fyi samba section http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<ogra> wood1: or: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<scaroo> hi ppl ! is there a way to set the number of "steps" the scrollbars are scrolling when using myy mousewheel ?
<scaroo> (when i use up/down keyboard keys the scrolling area scrolls 20 pixels or so, with mousewhell it is more 50 pxls)
<wood1> I can't get samba to start
<ogra> wood1: you ned to configure it first
<ogra> need
<wood1> It gives * Starting Samb daemons..  [fail] 
<scaroo> wood1, look at /etc/samba/smb.cof
<ogra> wood1: see here..... or the other url mentioned above : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Abumosmar> anyone who knows how to get vlc to work on my external monitor? been searching for answers for awhile now and I'm not getting anywhere...
<Kabuto> ogra: By proxy you mean http proxy?
<ogra> Kabuto: yep....
<Skwid_> ok ... my linux is all destroyed already :)
<ogra> Skwid_: ??
<Kabuto> hmm.... I go thorough no http proxy that I know of.  apt-get used to work fine.
<Skwid_> the X server won't boot
<Skwid_> oh well
<Skwid_> got to go anyway
<ogra> Skwid_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Skwid_> yeah
<Skwid_> i did
<Skwid_> anw, have a nice day
<Kabuto> Only thing I'm doing different from default is enabling universe.  Installing one application from source. Having a separate box for NAT.  Shorewall is now diabled.
<ogra> Kabuto: hmm, post your sources.list in #flood
<TheEdge> hello !
<Kabuto> Is there a man page on how to do that?
<deFrysk> Kabuto, /j #flood
<TheEdge> I'm looking for help concerning file sharing with windows.
<TheEdge> can s/o help me plz ?
<bob2> TheEdge: please just ask your question
<TheEdge> I cannot open the documents located on a windows shared folder from ubuntu
<TheEdge> I can browse trhrough the folder, but when I try to open a file it says it doesn't exist
<Vince-0> Hmm . thats a tricky one
<bob2> do you mean, "I browse to the share in nautilus, and it works fine, but when I double click on a file and try to open it with openoffice, it doesn't work"?
<Vince-0> application probs ...
<TheEdge> yep thats it bob2
<ogra> missing vfs.....in ooo :( next release ......
<TheEdge> these are actually doc files
<bob2> copy them to your local disk
<ogra> TheEdge: you must copy them locally....
<TheEdge> oh yes I tried that and it works indeed
<TheEdge> but i wanted to work directly on the files
<TheEdge> it's not possible ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Guys what do you suggest  I will upgrade my pc currently I have anathlon XP 2000+ A7S333 mobo, geforce fx 5200 video card, 256 mb ram 266
<_|Imanewbie|_> should I buy a new mobo?
<bob2> TheEdge: not in warty
<bob2> _|Imanewbie|_: why?  what is it too slow for?
<TheEdge> ah :(
<_|Imanewbie|_> Because A7S333 doesnt support ram 400 or I can stay cool with ram 333?
* ogra looks at his 600mhz sony laptop
<TheEdge> too bad
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: no :)
<bob2> _|Imanewbie|_: do you really know how much faster 400MBHz ram is?
<_|Imanewbie|_> bob2: ogra so I should keep the mobo right?
<TheEdge> so I should change my distro ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> bob2: I assumo something like 100x = nothing
<_|Imanewbie|_> *assume
<bob2> TheEdge: erm, if you want
<bob2> TheEdge: don't know of any others that include that fix
<TheEdge> So it's not a specific issue to ubuntu
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: what kind of high perfomance computing tasks do you want to run ? *g*
<_|Imanewbie|_> so he best deal would be buy a new processor and 512 ram 333?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: I'm CS student, well I got no car, my parents gave me nutthing when I got to a FREE and GREAT University so they offered me an upgrade for my PC
<bob2> TheEdge: it's a OO issue, sort of
<ogra> TheEdge: its an application issue of openoffice...a task that they work on, currently.....
<Abumosmar> I dont wanna flod with the same question over and over again... will just ask one more time... is there anyone here who knows how to get vlc to work properly on an external monitor? it runs just fine exept that I only get a picture on my laptop..
<bob2> Abumosmar: just ask on the list
<TheEdge> ah ok :) hehe sorry i'm a total newbie
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: I want to run Doom 3 =p
<TheEdge> ok then i'll keep my ubuntu as it
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: hehe
<Abumosmar> bob2: what list? the mailinglist?
<bob2> Abumosmar: yes
<_|Imanewbie|_> so what would be the best deal for me?
<Abumosmar> bob2: ok... will do that.. thx
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: i am fine with the 600mhz here for all tasks i do, so what should i guess :)
<TheEdge> bob2 > ok. thanks a lot :)
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: i would keep the money until this HW is to slow and buy new stuff then....
<bob2> TheEdge: you're welcome
<bob2> _|Imanewbie|_: ram would probably be the biggest boost
<Kabuto> ogra: sources.list is on flood.
<_|Imanewbie|_> bob2: that is why I will buy 512 RAM =)
<ogra> Kabuto: remove the "main" in the last two lines
<Kabuto> oki
<ogra> Kabuto: ah, stop
<kent> Have some one tried gear dvd-burner application?  I need an application that can burn dvd videos easely in a GUI,  cant seem to find one :(
<ogra> Kabuto:  in the universe lines i mean
<Kabuto> oki again
<ogra> Kabuto: restricted seems also doubled....remove that too there....
<Slackman> kent, what has googled turned up in the way of guis?
<Kabuto> alright
<Slackman> sorry that was for Kabuto
<Slackman> actually nope..for kent
<wood1> ogra, I have created the neccessary shares in the smb.conf , how do I connect to it from my Windows PC ?
<ogra> wood1: browse network ?
<Slackman> wood1, start smnb and nmdb then use windows network thingy
<kent> Slackman, i found out that k3b --videodvd   can help me burn videodvd's :)
<GotD0t> kent: can it do menus?
<Slackman> kent, ah cool....since your doing dvd videos, have you heard of a product called DVD shrink....a friend of mine was asking about a linux alternative the other day
<wood1> Slackman, I don't understand
<Slackman> but i dont have a dvd drive s
<Slackman> wood1, i think its called network neighbourhood in windows
<GotD0t> kent: do you know if you can make menus for the video DVD's
<wood1> I can see my Ubuntu PC in my Windows Network, I can't access it
<Slackman> wood1, you need to make sure than the dir is writable
<Slackman> to the smb group
<Slackman> and readable
<wood1> It asks for a password \\MachineName\IPC$
<ogra> wood1: sis you follow the wiki ?
<Slackman> wood1, is it not supposed to>?
<ogra> did
<Slackman> wood1, if you odnt want a password  you have to change the security mode
<Slackman> in smb.conf
<GotD0t> Slackman about a dvd shrink like app for linux ive heard you can use DVD shrink through wine
<Kabuto> "main" from last four lines removed.
<Kabuto> I'll try apt-get again.
<ogra> Kabuto: no, not the last two...thats security updates
<Slackman> GotD0t, ah cool...i'll pass it on..
<Kabuto> Undo on security.  Removed "main" from archive sources.
<GotD0t> but Slackman do you know if k3b lets you create the menu's for burning DVDs
<Sgood1971> I tried DVD shrink through wine on SuSE 9.1 Pro and could not get it to work. Could have been just me though.
<ogra> Kabuto: good :)
<wood1> Slackman, I still can't connect to my Ubuntu PC from Windows Network ?
<ogra> wood1: again, did you follow the wiki ?
<wood1> Yes I did
<ogra> wood1: with the smbpassword stuff and all ?
<Slackman> wood1, k well i'll help you if you can give me some more info :)
<Slackman> wood1, otherwise i can't help because i have no idea what your seeing/ what you've done
<Slackman> wood1, also ogra seems to think that your missing something out of the wikki by the looks of it so ther is a 90% chance you haven't quite read/followed the wikki properly
<Slackman> wood1, and remember you have to restart smdb and nmdb every time you change the smb.conf
<ogra> Slackman: good point :)
<d0gmaz> anyone can check if my webserver comes up http://62.166.246.26
<wood1> Well I did the smbpasswd -a username thing
<Matt|> doesn't look like it
<d0gmaz> damn
<KobrAs> d0gmaz: it doesnt
<d0gmaz> what does it say?
<wood1> ogra, I did the smbpasswd
<KobrAs> time out
<Slackman> d0gmaz, not working for me
<Matt|> no connection
<ogra> wood1: and you use the username you gave it ?
<ogra> wood1: at the password prompt ?
<wood1> I can't get the Username field from my Windows Network
<wood1> I just get the password box
<Slackman> wood1, what are you using to connect,...win98 or 2k?
<wood1> It's Windows 98
<Slackman> wood1, ah....there's your issue
<Slackman> wood1, your trying to use 2k auth when your only running 98
<Slackman> you have to have either no password or your 98 username the same as your linux smb one
<wood1> Well I can connect from  Windows 2000 but not from Windows 98
<wood1> thanks for the tips
<wood1> Well how do I connect from Windows 98 though
<wood1> ???
<Slackman> wood1, did you see my post above
<gson> mmm
<Slackman> i gave you the answer
<gson> where can i find direct connect? or kazaa ?
<wood1> Slackman, I don't understand using my Win2K authority thing ?
<ogra> Kabuto: there is still one "restricted" too much in your universe line....
<Slackman> wood1, look very closely i said "you have to have either no password OR your 98 username must be the same as your linux smb one"
<Kabuto> alright
<gson> someone that knows?
<d0gmaz> anyone can check again if my webserver comes up http://62.166.246.26
<wood1> Slackman, I got it thanks
<Slackman> np
<ogra> d0gmaz: yep
<Slackman> d0gmaz, yep
<Matt|> d0gmaz, yea
<d0gmaz> ah working
<ogra> d0gmaz: if you got a lot of dirs there.....
<Slackman> d0gmaz, thats alot of music :)
<Matt|> *grins*
<d0gmaz> heh
<d0gmaz> its only my psytrance
<wood1> Slackman, do you have any ideas why I can't browse my Network from my other PC running on Ubuntu Hoary ?
<d0gmaz> i got a problem with grub
<Slackman> wood1, well depends what error you get :)
<jcoventry> Hello.
<ogra> wood1: there are bugs in hoary at this level it seems, there were several other ppl this week with the same probs
<jcoventry> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu on an iMac G3.
<d0gmaz> if i install freebsd wich uses grub everything goes fine i get 2 choices 1. Freebsd 2. unknown (windowsxp) but if i install ubuntu i can choose windows but it doesnt boot
<wood1> Well, Slackman, I can browse the Network with no problem, it's the shares that I can't access
<Slackman> jcoventry, whats the prob/error?
<jcoventry> it cant mount the CD-ROM
<jcoventry> yet it burned fine and i did the checksum in terminal under Mac OS X.
<Slackman> wood1, check the permissions on the dirs otherwise it may be the problem ogra was describing
<MobyTurbo> d0gmaz, is your windows partition marked as bootable?
<d0gmaz> mobyturbo, yes
<Slackman> jcoventry, hmm i'd just try another CD....i have it running on my ibook g3
<jcoventry> ok
<MobyTurbo> d0gmaz, well, my main solution to windows problems is rm -rf /mnt/windows. ;-)
<d0gmaz> hehehe
<ogra> wood1: hoary is a unstable development system....if someone works on the librarys that are responsive it gets buggy
<jcoventry> was i meant to do anything else?
<jcoventry> i did : md5 /path/to/iso , to the ISO file under mac osx before burning it.
<ogra> jcoventry: burn at a slower speed
<jcoventry> i burned at 24x.
<jcoventry> what speed do you suggest?
<Slackman> jcoventry, i meant the disk its self
<d0gmaz> jcoventry you press the "C" button while booting?
<ogra> jcoventry: 8x is a good spped
<jcoventry> yes, d0gmaz.
<jcoventry> ok, ogra.
<Slackman> jcoventry, buy better quality disks :)
<Matt|> did anyone figure out the problem with openoffice and bold text?
<jcoventry> lol.
<wood1> Well I can browse the Network from a Warty PC but not a Hoary PC
<jcoventry> i use discs from amazon , BENQ
<Slackman> wood1, its prolly the hoary bug then...the price you pay for unstable software i guess
<ogra> wood1: read what i wrote before ? look in bugzilla....if its not already there, file a bug :)
<d0gmaz> jcocentry do you burn with toast?
<Slackman> having said that, i'm running hoary myself...
<wood1> So, Slackman and ogra So it's probably a problem with Hoary
<jcoventry> i also burned the 4 yellowdog linux ISOs, and they also didn't work.
<jcoventry> yes i used Toast Titanium 6 for Mac OS X.
<d0gmaz> hmm
<ogra> jcoventry: all at 24x ?
<d0gmaz> hehe
<d0gmaz> i think he doesnt know how toast works and burns the iso as a file on the disc
<jcoventry> i was disconnected, sorry.
<joh> Hello, I've got an amd64 computer running ubuntu (amd64 version), but I have some problems with certan applications like firefox (which segfaults when typing some characters in a form) and neverwinter nights (the graphics (textures especially) are terrible). Also, using amd64 binaries makes things a bit bothersome, as there aren't always 64bit binaries around. So I'm wondering if there would be much difference in performance/etc. if running a 32bit os..?
<d0gmaz> jcocentry, you burned the is as a image?
<ogra> jcoventry: did you burn em all at 24x ?
<jcoventry> yes to d0gmaz and ogra
<d0gmaz> jcocentry, you can mount iso's on the desktop with toast
<jcoventry> no
<d0gmaz> try that
<jcoventry> just drag them in and burn em
<d0gmaz> no
<d0gmaz> dont
<jcoventry> ok.
<jcoventry> so ,
<jcoventry> 8x and mount them before burning?
<ogra> joh: hoary or warty ?
<d0gmaz> im not on mac right now but there is an option for burning iso images
<d0gmaz> dont drag em in
<joh> ogra: warty
<jcoventry> should i use Disk Utility instead?
<d0gmaz> no
<jcoventry> okay.
<d0gmaz> its on other or something in toast
<d0gmaz> you got three tabs or something last one is somthing with iso
<jcoventry> i've been using the copy feature and then selecting 'Image/File' in the drawer.
<Spherical`> Where do I download hoary ISO?
<ogra> joh: i have no amd64, but afaik you can set up a chroot environment to run 32 bit versions....
<franc1> Hi to all ubuntu people
<joh> ogra: or just put libraries in /usr/lib32 and add it to LD_LIBRARY_PATH... but I still have the same problem with the graphics in nwn.
<d0gmaz> jcoventry http://art.nmu.edu/lab/CD%20BURNING/Toast-2.jpg its under the 4th tab i think
<jcoventry> hah
<jcoventry> i'm using a newer toast
<jcoventry> with a totally different interface
<d0gmaz> yes i know
<ogra> Spherical`: why not upgrade ?
<franc1> please, can anybody help me setting up  a quickcam?
<Spherical`> Will do, also I have a question for anybody that got their cam working..
<Spherical`> I have a creative pc-cam 300, and I've seen a chipset driver for it.. does the kernel source come set up on the CD?
<gerg> hello there.  is this a good channel for a linux/ubuntu newbioe to ask potentially stupid questions? :)
<jcoventry> d0gmaz,  www.twilightice.net/~joshuacoventry/toast.jpg
<_|Imanewbie|_> gerg: ask here =)
<gerg> thanks :)  now i can't actually think of any though :D
<gerg> aha. here is one.  i tried to install gftp as described ont eh forums HOWTO
<_|Imanewbie|_> gerg: we are allways around to help as much as possible
<ogra> Spherical`: libgphoto2 seems to have a module.....(libgphoto2_pccam300)
<gerg> apt-get install gftp - but it doesn't find the package
<_|Imanewbie|_> try first apt-get update
<_|Imanewbie|_> than apt-get install
<Spherical`> ogra would that work for streaming video on gnomemeeting though?
<ogra> Spherical`: nope, its a photo lib.....
<GotD0t> Slackman, you still here?
<ogra> franc1: color or bw ?
<franc1> I also have another question, concerning compatibility with debian/sarge binaries and ubuntu... can I safely add sarge contrib main etc.. to synaptic repositories?
<franc1> ogra: color
<ogra> gerg: did you enable universe ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> franc1: no
<jcoventry> d0gmaz, still alive?
<gerg> ogra- not knowing what that is, i expect i probably haven't :)
<ogra> franc1: should be handled by the c-qcam module
<_|Imanewbie|_> franc1: you can use on your own risk
<franc1> Imanewbie: no sarge on ububtu?
<ogra> gerg: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<d0gmaz> jcoventry,  http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/support/solutions/ydl_general/iso_burn-mac.shtml
<gerg> ogra - thanks :) you should've just told me to rtfm ;)
<_|Imanewbie|_> franc1: the packages are different
<ogra> franc1: 99% of debian pacjkages are in ubuntu :)
<franc1> ogra: I'll try c-qcam...
<_|Imanewbie|_> franc1: as Ive said you CAN use, but you shouldnt
<epod> franc1, I think it's kind of a case of, 'try it if you'd like, but you might break it'
<jcoventry> thank you, d0gmaz.
<_|Imanewbie|_> epod: amem
<jcoventry> does this apply to Ubuntu as well?
<confrey> hi everybody
<bob2> franc1: ubuntu is more recent than sarge in almost all cases
<d0gmaz> jcoventry, yes
<_|Imanewbie|_> franc1: and it supposed to be updated more often
<epod> Except the silly 0.9.3 firefox.
* epod shakes his fist
<jcoventry> d0gmaz, i found a different section in Toast 6 which may be what i want...
<jcoventry> Custom Hybrid type data has a feature to select an ISO?
<franc1> ok. my idea with sarge was (1) use a mirror near by and (2) free ubuntu ftp servers... Thanks.
<bob2> epod: what's wrong with it?
<epod> bob2, theme issues is about all
<_|Imanewbie|_> by the way, when will be firefox 1.0 be avaliable?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: when hoary gets out :)
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_, when its more stable than .93 im sure
<jcoventry> ohhh i mounted and  i understand it now, thank you very much d0gmaz.
<Kabuto> ogra: apt-get failed on connection.  Could it be something more simple like being banned?
<ogra> Kabuto: i dont think so....
<bob2> I really really doubt you're 'banned'
<bob2> try a different server
<ogra> Kabuto: show your sources.list again .....
<Kabuto> oki
<saf4> can someone help me to connect to the msn network
<Matt|> how can i fix this unresolvable dependency in hoary:
<Matt|> openoffice.org-debian-files:
<Matt|>   Depends: openoffice.org (>1.1.2+1.1.3) but 1.1.2dfsg1-2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Matt|>   Depends: openoffice.org-bin (>1.1.2+1.1.3) but 1.1.2dfsg1-2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ogra> Kabuto: you also edited the two upper lines it seems......
<ogra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<ogra> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<ogra> Kabuto: thats what they should look like
<Kabuto> Trying apt-get update again.
<franc1> about the color quickcam... humm... where is the c-qcam module? I can't findit...
<ogra> franc1: run: sudo modprobe c-qcam
<ogra> franc1: in a terminal
<franc1> ok. I was running insmod c-qcam! Newbies!!!
<Matt|> franc1, i did that yesterday too
<Matt|> doh
<Matt|> anyone help with that openoffice thing?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Matt|: what is worng?
<Matt|> nothing just that error message
<_|Imanewbie|_> ?
<Matt|> ^^
<GotD0t> how do i reinstall grub?
<_|Imanewbie|_> anyone has a good site to get cool backgrounds?
<Matt|> _|Imanewbie|_, see it?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Matt|: wich error message?
<ogra> Matt|: uninstall openoffice.org-debian-files perhaps ??
<franc1> yet the quickcam: what is the device? I have no /dev/video or /dev/v4l/* ....
<Matt|> ogra, what will that remove?
<ogra> franc1: try sudo modprobe videodev
<ogra> Matt|: dunno..... but then the error is gone....
<franc1> lsmod
<Matt|> ogra, have you used that solution? openoffice still works ok?
<Kabuto> ogra: Thanks for the help.  I'll call it quits for now.  Maybe some bright idea may come up if I rest on it.
<ogra> Matt|: nope, i havent, but i dont think it will break.....
<Matt|> k i'll try
<ogra> Kabuto: doesnt work ?
<Kabuto> No it doesn't.
<Kabuto> I get hits but no connection.
<ogra> Matt|: you can always hit stop if it wantd to remove to much
<ogra> Kabuto: can you try: ping archive.ubuntu.com
<Karakth> Does ubuntu disable root?
<ogra> Karakth: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<RubenV> yes
<RubenV> for a reason :)
<Karakth> k
<franc1> yet the quickcam: Should "modprobe videodev"  create a /dev/video* or /dev/v4l/* ? It didn't...
<Kabuto> ogra: see the #flood.
<jblack> anybody in London?
<gerg> i'm in Bristol which is almost close :)
<ogra> Kabuto: could you use synaptic ? and set up your repositorys like this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ogra> Kabuto: btw, you need no sudo for ping :)
<Skwid_> can i use lilo rather than grub ??
<Matt|> jblack, yes
<_|Imanewbie|_> Skwid_: yes
<Skwid_> ok
<ogra> Skwid_: you can, but i wouldnt.....
<_|Imanewbie|_> Skwid_: LILO is a piece of crap
<jblack> matt: Cool. Anything cool to do on sunday night that's reachable via the underground?
<Skwid_> hum, grub is ugly :)
<Matt|> jblack, erm... what do you like doing?
<ogra> Skwid_: grub is well integrated.....
<_|Imanewbie|_> Skwid_: LILO is even worse
<_|Imanewbie|_> Skwid_: you can place skins on grub
<jblack> That's a difficult question.
<Skwid_> ok
<ogra> Skwid_: grub offers you to edit the settings on boot
<Kabuto> Ok my synaptic is open.
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_, whats the point of putting skins on grub?
<ogra> Skwid_: ever tried to edit lilo.conf before boot ? *g*
<Skwid_> ogra: so how do i install stuff i don't find on synaptic, even with uni/multiverse on ?
<jblack> something reasonably cheap, that involves some people, but not too many.
<ogra> Skwid_: what for instance ?
<Skwid_> ogra: php5
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: Feelling happy while watching your boot
<ogra> Kabuto: make it look like in the shots.....
<Skwid_> and amsn is at version 0.92 ...
<Matt|> jblack, erm dunno better try timeout magazine
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_, you mean feeling happy while deciding what to boot?
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: Yes
<jblack> Ok. THanks for the advice.
<ogra> Skwid_: the clean way would....compile it and build a .deb
<ogra> be
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: Imagine a Naomi Campbell "boot"
<Matt|> jblack, sorry i haven't been here long either
<Matt|> ewwwwwwwww
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_, point taken
<Matt|> not by me
<Matt|> that's horrible
<Skwid_> ogra: uh ??
<ogra> Skwid_: so you can be sure it works on your sys :)
<Matt|> ogra, all of the openoffice packages depend on the debian one
<Kabuto> Do I need "deb-src" on repositories?
<ogra> Matt|: hmm, bad
<Matt|> *grins*
<Skwid_> ogra: debian packages don't work on ubuntu ?
<Matt|> bloody debian
<ogra> Kabuto: to build from source....
<_|Imanewbie|_> Skwid_: Can work but can crash your system too
<ogra> Skwid_: you shouldnt mix the distros....
<GotD0t> so anybody know how to get my ATI 9700 pro 3D accelerated in hoary?
<Skwid_> stinx
<ogra> Kabuto: you dont need them if you dont want to compile stuff....
<ogra> GotD0t: daniels has put up some experimental packages ...... *EXPERIMENTAL* !
<GotD0t> ogra, link?
<daniels> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ l-r-m/$(ARCH)/
<ogra> GotD0t: wannw try them ? i386: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ l-r-m/i386/
<franc1> yet the quickcam: modules 'c-qcam' and 'videodev' are loaded, but i still can't see a video device...
<ogra> :)
<GotD0t> ogra: what are the packages called
<ogra> franc1: look in the device manager....the advanced tab shows if there is a /dev/... and how it is named
<Kabuto> ogra: synaptic gave me a weird message.
<ogra> Kabuto: but it looks exactly like in the Howto ?
<Kabuto> Yeah just have "deb archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" and "deb security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<micsch> hi
<ogra> Kabuto: distrtibution lines for show warty ?
<ogra> -show
<micsch> bob2: gdesklets works fine, thank you
<netmonk> Does anyone know if hoary will include a more developed dc/dvd burning program?
<ogra> Kabuto: and in the non security one the sections: main restricted universe ?
* RubenV votes coaster
<RubenV> when it matures
<Kabuto> No I'll change that.
<ogra> RubenV: still missing audio :(
<RubenV> rhythmbox
<micsch> irc and festival is very funny :-)
<franc1> About the quickcam device: Does  someting like "/sys/devices/pci0000\:00/0000\:00\:1f.2/usb1/1-2" makes any sense?
<ogra> Kabuto: just make it look the same....and for testing, just leave this one checked
<GotD0t> is there a way i can view only the packages in a certain repo?
<Kabuto> Received the same error.
<ogra> franc1: this indicates the kernel module seems to work fine :)
<ogra> Kabuto: switched off everything execpt this entry ?
<franc1> ogra: yes, the modprobes didn't complain
<ogra> franc1: i have no idea why your videodev is missing though
<franc1> ogra: :(
<_|Imanewbie|_> My father dislikes iron maiden and likes green day I'm d00med
<ogra> franc1: does: lsmod|grep v4l    show something ?
<Kabuto> What do you mean by switching off everything?  I have only two enabled on repositiores.
<ogra> Kabuto: enable just the one that is shown in the screenshot....uncheck security while we are testing.....
<franc1> lsmod!grep v4l shows "v4l2_common             6400  0" (I also did modprobe to v4l2_common)
<GotD0t> once i install the stuff from daniels repo what do i do
<ogra> GotD0t: i guess following the BinaryDriverHowto will work....havent tried it yet though
<Micksa> could debootstrap be used to bootstrap ubuntu?
<Micksa> I guess I could give it a shot huh
<ogra>  Micksa: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/index.html
<Kabuto> Its the same network problem again.
<Micksa> ah, it's all in there, neat :)
<ogra> Kabuto: show your sources.list again....
<siretart> I've just written an howto for using x2x in ubuntu. would someone review it please: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/X2xHowto
<ogra> Kabuto: looks sane now.... strange
<ogra> Kabuto: and you can ping the server ?
<Kabuto> Yes
<DutchFish> Can I ask a q about ubuntu configuration?
<ogra> Kabuto: can you see this url ? http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/
<Kabuto> Oki
<DutchFish> yes, why?
<Matt|> DutchFish, go ahead and ask
<ogra> Kabuto: seeing it in firefox.......?
<Kabuto> My firefox can see it.
<DutchFish> mine too
<KobrAs> i can
<ogra> Kabuto: hmm, thats really strange....the Packages.gz is what synaptic wants, so its no network prob....synaptic is set up correctly....
<ogra> Kabuto: i have no idea anymore, except you have set up a proxy or something in synaptic.....
<DutchFish> Who can help me with configuration of my monitors freqenties? (where to find the config)
<DutchFish> I am new to ubuntu
<Kabuto> Ok thanks anyways ogra.  I'll look into this strange thing.
<GotD0t> well i tried restarting X and i still get the message saying "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<DutchFish> is there a config tool (graphical) in ubuntu... xconfig isnt there
<_|Imanewbie|_> DutchFish: Lookf for XFree86-4
<_|Imanewbie|_> how can I search for an specific file in my system?
<DutchFish> man find
<ogra> DutchFish: in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<_|Imanewbie|_> like a search command to catch parcial matches
<DutchFish> ty
<_|Imanewbie|_> what is state.sah?
<DutchFish> yes find can do that Iman
<GotD0t> anybody know how to make sure firefox will only open on a certain display... no matter which display called it?
<MobyTurbo> _|Imanewbie|_, if updatedb has run, "locate" is the fastest. Otherwise use "find".
<rapha> Yo
<Hikaru79> How do you check the md5sum of something in Windows?
<rapha> What package is inittools in?
<rapha> Hikaru79: search google for "md5 win32" or something.
<ogra> rapha: what is inittools ?
<rapha> ogra: /sbin/init and the like
<Tomcat_> Hikaru79: Get "fsum"
<rapha> ogra: I need the source.
<_|Imanewbie|_> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<rapha> ogra: Except if you can tell me how to halt the computer using system calls.
<Tomcat_> fsum can do MD2, MD4, MD5, SHA-1, SHA-2( 256, 384, 512), RIPEMD-160, PANAMA, TIGER, ADLER32, CRC32;
<MobyTurbo> _|Imanewbie|_, then the updatedb cron job hasn't run yet, as I'd mentioned.
<sfvg> hello...where can i get flash
<_|Imanewbie|_> MobyTurbo: oki
<MobyTurbo> _|Imanewbie|_, run updatedb manually or use find.
<_|Imanewbie|_> sfvg: go to www.macromedia.com and jkust get the binarie, run it and everything will be auto set ut
<sfvg> which binary?
<Tomcat_> Better get the flash plugin from universe...
<sfvg> thank you
<Tomcat_> Or multiverse... whatever.
<ogra> rapha: initscripts i think
<Tomcat_> Wait a sec.
<rapha> Oh! no I was wrong ogra, it's called sysvinit.
<rapha> Okay, that should tell the package name as well :] 
<_|Imanewbie|_> sfvg: What for Tomcat_ he said Ubuntu has a package...
<MobyTurbo> sfvg, flashplayer-mozilla is in multiverse.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Bad typo dammit
<Tomcat_> sfvg: flashplayer-mozilla in multiverse... works with Firefox from the start.
<Tomcat_> Oh... MobyTurbo had it first. :)
<ogra> rapha: dpkg -S /sbin/halt ;)
<sfvg> im getting it now from universe
<MobyTurbo> Tomcat_, sorry about that. :-)
<sfvg> thank you
<rapha> thx ogra :)
<sfvg> i have ubuntu installed and working with my Orinoco card..but its connected to the wrong wireless access point...where can i change that?
<siretart> sfvg: in computer->systemconfiguration->network you can change the essid
<gson> my mplayer wont find esd(dsl) sound output, do i have to compile it in a certain way, or how do i make it work?
<siretart> sfvg: or do you have multiple ap serving the same network?
<sfvg> im there and not seeing essid settings
<sfvg> no
<ogra> siretart: on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/X2xHowto ... you should point out the big security hole you open with enabling TCP conns in gdm
<siretart> sfvg: remove the network interface and readd it
<sfvg> ok
<sfvg> thank you
<siretart> ogra: are you aware of concrete threads?
<siretart> s/threads/threats/
<ogra> siretart: nope, but you open a port on a system where every external access is disabled by default....if someone relies on that he/she should be aware that
<ogra> so a wrning would be goo i think
<ogra> warning
<siretart> ogra: ok, i'm on it..
<ogra> siretart: otherwise it looks ok.... :)
<gson> my mplayer wont find esd(dsl) sound output, do i have to compile it in a certain way, or how do i make it work?
<gson> jiyuu0 help me m8 :)
<Mayday> gson: mplayer will find esd if you have the esd dev packages installed when you "./configure" it
<siretart> ogra: i've added a note. do you agree to that?
<ogra> siretart: yep, looks fine :)
* iz is back (gone 19:34:22)
<gson> Mayday jupp
<gson> which packet do i need so mplayer will find esd?
<gson> because it wont find it auto
<WoRsTeBoY> hi, i am a compleet newb, reading a guide, they want me to execute a .sh file, how do i do that
<ogra> gson: does it work with the -ao esd option ?
<KobrAs> WoRsTeBoY: sh name.sh
<gson> wont find esd...
<ogra> WoRsTeBoY: sh file.sh
<gson> only oss and the others
<gson> like 4 different drivers
<WoRsTeBoY> Lol that is so easy that i'm embarrased i didnt find it myselve
<WoRsTeBoY> thnx KobrAs
<gson> but not esd
<dmzen> Does anyone have experience getting spamassassin working with Evolution?
<gson> which packet do i need in synaptic
<ogra> gson: libesd0-dev is installed ?
<gson> yepp
<gson> liballe-esdplugin?
<eruin> pfff, I have to chmod 777 /dev/nv* on every boot to run fullscreen 3d stuff
<gson> hm. maybe alsa works
<siretart> gson: <hint> marillat's mplayer for sarge is already compiled with esd support
<siretart> eruin: you might want to edit /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions
<ogra> siretart: i heard marillat has dependency issues ....
<siretart> ogra: really? i'm not aware of any. but you need to use the sarge versions..
<siretart> ogra: if there are any, then someone should recompile the repository for ubuntu..
<ogra> siretart: i know....there were some ppl last week where it didnt work anymore
<siretart> oh..
<siretart> but.. "it works for me" [tm]  :/
<sfvg> thanks sire...all connected to the right ap now...it did take a restart tho
<WoRsTeBoY> anyone an idea of this chinese phrase ? Please enter CVS password (3 tries):
<WoRsTeBoY> \033Password is probably\033 : \033cvs\033
<ogra> siretart: just trying.....
<CraHan> ok so what's been cooking in here?
* CraHan reads up
<gson> siretart ill try with alsa now..
<jcoventry> 75% of Ubuntu installed on my iMac...
<jcoventry> hehe
<ogra> siretart: seems to work.....no probs
<ogra> siretart: wrong alert....sorry
<ogra> gson: so why dont you take the precompiled packages ?
<gson> because they are not in synaptic
<gson> where can i get em?
<gson> iam trying with alsa, lets see if it works :)
<ogra> gson: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gson> k nice man
<siretart> ogra: well, you are right nevertheless: marillat compiles his packages for debian. dependency problems could and will occur sometime. I think someone should "fork" his work for ubuntu.
<ogra> gson: add the marillat repository, refresh  and install
<ogra> siretart: probably.... but this someone should have free bandwidth for his repos..... ;)
<siretart> ogra: and a working buildd/sbuild setup! i have no experience in that.. :(
<gson> k ogra
<ogra> siretart: i think its documented, so it shouldnt be a prob to set up
<siretart> ogra: hmm.. perhaps i find some time the next weeks to set something up...
<ogra> siretart: :)
<gson> works fine now ogra
<ogra> gson: good :)
<gson> mplayer found esd driver when i switched in synaptic to alsa:)
<gson> dont know why but heh
<ogra>  when i switched in synaptic to alsa ???
* ogra scratches his head.....
<gson> i installed alsa package in synaptic
<gson> instead of the esd-dev
<ogra> gson: ah...
<gson> and then it worked
<gson> :)
<ogra> gson: now it makes sense to me.....
<gson> hehe:D
<gson> movie time! cya
<gson> tnx for the help
<amr> hey, im a total newb, i've used linux for about 2 days, and i would like to know how to change the desktop wallpaper can anyone help me ?
<WoRsTeBoY> right mousebutton
<ogra> amr: right clik on the desktop :)
<WoRsTeBoY> and i'm a noob from one day :D
<amr> haha
<amr> it says change desktop wallpaper or something but still wont work
<amr> when i click on it
<siretart> amr: i get a dialogue with wallpaper selection
<amr> wierd
<amr> any other way
<amr> ??
<ogra> amr: you are using warty in a default setup ?
<egon_spengler> Or use Computer->Desktop Preferences->Desktop Background
<amr> im sorry i have no idea what that means im a total newb, a friend of my friends installed it for me :)
<egon_spengler> amr, Top Bar, Item labeled Computer, then Desktop Preferences Item, then Desktop Background item
<ogra> amr: type cat /etc/issue in a terminal and see what it says
<siretart> a friend is trying to install ubuntu, but he doesnt get to the installer. isolinux says this: loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it.. isolinux: found something at drive = 9F
<siretart> anyone having a idea whats going wrong?
<amr> egon_spengler, hmm i found it but it loads for about 30 seconds and then nothing happens
<WoRsTeBoY> rpm -Uvh msfonts-1.2.1-1.src.rpm gives error: cannot write to %sourcedir /usr/src/rpm/SOURCES (me = noob)
<amr> i feel that something isnt right cuz now i cant even open a terminal
<ogra> WoRsTeBoY: rpm isnt used in ubuntu
<ogra> amr: that sounds bad
<WoRsTeBoY> i have to use alien to convert to deb ?
<siretart> WoRsTeBoY: try "apt-get install msttcorefonts". perhaps you want that
<WoRsTeBoY> ah,
<WoRsTeBoY> k
<amr> how can i reboot without the terminal ?
<WoRsTeBoY> ill search the package
<ogra> siretart: what kind of CD is that ?
<ogra> amr: just logout, it offers to reboot
<siretart> ogra: ubuntu warty release install cd. i386
<ogra> amr: on boot look if there is written
<ogra> Hoary
<ogra> hmm
<Matt|> siretart, where do you get that package?
<siretart> Matt|: its in ubuntu universe
<Matt|> nope
<WoRsTeBoY> siretart: if i convert the RPM with alien to an .deb, then can i use it ? (I like tahoma and that isnt in "apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<Matt|> i can't find that package at all
<Matt|> :(
<ogra> Matt|: i can....
<Matt|> ogra, where is it?
<WoRsTeBoY> Matt|:  you search the fonts ?
<siretart> WoRsTeBoY: nobody can guarantee that that rpm will not interfere with ubuntu's own packages. I recommend using rpm2cpio and putting that tahoma.ttf in your ~/.gnome2/fonts
<Matt|> no package found
<ogra> Matt|: hmm, multiverse (its not tagged) ?
<Matt|> i don't know if i've stuck in multiverse
<WoRsTeBoY> owke siretart now some freaky shit is happening, but i have mounted my windows ntfs disks, so can i copy tahoma.ttf to ~/.gnome2/fonts for the same effect ?
<siretart> Matt|: try this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_1.1.11_all.deb
<Matt|> alright
<ogra> hehe
<Matt|> it's obviously not in the hoary branch
<WoRsTeBoY> brb food !
<Matt|> thanks siretart
<ogra> WoRsTeBoY: enable universe: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<siretart> WoRsTeBoY: try it. i think you need to relogin, but i never tried that myself..
<siretart> Matt|: perhaps you want to have both warty and hoary lines in your sources.list?
<ogra> siretart: bah, no
<Matt|> siretart, maybe.
<siretart> ;)
<Matt|> ogra, what is multiverse btw?
<siretart> Matt|: debian contrib, i.e. non-free stuff
<ogra> Matt|: like debians non-free
<Matt|> ogra, there is nothing about it on that wiki page
<ogra> Matt|: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247/
<Matt|> ogra, what is the address?
<ogra> Matt|: read it ;)
<Matt|> i have
<micsch> does anybody know how i can move the gdesklets displays?
<Matt|> ogra, i dont follow ya
<ogra> <Matt|> ogra, what is multiverse btw?
<Matt|> oh yeah i got that part
<Matt|> you already answered it :)
<Matt|> what about the address part?
<ogra> Matt| address part ?
<micsch> i should read the man page, sorry for spamming ;-)
<Matt|> what is the address for multiverse
<ogra> Matt|: just add it behind universe in your repos
<ogra> Matt|: space separated
<Matt|> oh i c
<dacobi> any info wether work is being done on an official netinst image?
<Matt|> thanks ogra
<ogra> :)
<Matt|> yeah found that pesky font package
<GotD0t> ogra: any last ideas about daneils drivers and actually getting them 3d Accelerated?
<ogra> GotD0t: only whats written on the wiki....i.e. make sure the nvidia module gets loaded and use the nvidia X driver
<GotD0t> ogra: you mean the binarydriver howto?
<ogra> GotD0t: yep
<Tomcat_> My laptop won
<Tomcat_> My laptop won't come back up after suspend-to-RAM... what can I do? (Screen stays black, everything else starts normally... can even ssh in)
<Fubar> hello
<GotD0t> ogra: that requires me to install fglrx-driver... which i cant because it conflicts with xorg
<Fubar> how can i install ubuntu for vmware?
<ogra> Tomcat_: try switching to console and back
<Fubar> i installed vmware just now
<Fubar> i want to use ubuntu
<netmonk> Tomcat_,  try Ctrl+F1 and then Ctrl+F7
<Tomcat_> ogra: Didn't help.
<Matt|> Tomcat_, they are working on it
<Fubar> do i just install ubuntu normally?
<Matt|> Tomcat_, you could try ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<ogra> GotD0t: isnt that in daniels repo
<Tomcat_> Matt|: Okay... it's nothing serious as Ubuntu is really fast starting up... but it would be nice to have a quick suspend.
<gelfling> does anyone know much about ssh and scp. Basicly I want to ssh into a machine and copy some files off it my my home dir
<Matt|> Tomcat_, yeah i know what you mean
<Tomcat_> Matt|: I saw this page... not sure if I should try it... :o
<Matt|> Tomcat_, try that kernel and maybe report it if it doesn't work, then they can get fixing
<ogra> gelfling: use nautilus
<Matt|> Tomcat_, just make sure you keep your other kernel ;)
<dacobi> Fubar: a normal instalation ought to work
<GotD0t> ogra: from what i can tell the only thing in his repo are the updated linux-restricted modules
<Fubar> dacobi:  u use vmware?
<gelfling> ogra: ???
<Fubar> dacobi:  I never used vmware before, i got a trial version
<Fubar> dacobi:  I want to install ubuntu on my 2nd hd
<ogra> gelfling: File->Connect to Server
<chihau> hello, i have problems with the MP3 files and Rhythmbox, its the rhythmbox error: "there is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file"
<ogra> gelfling: select ssh
<Matt|> gelfling, yeah nautilus is excellent for that
<ogra> gelfling: then drag and drop ;)
<gelfling> oh, wow. didn't know you could do that. Awsome!
<Fwiffo> Tomcat_: have you tried disbling DRI in your XF86config?
<Fubar> dacobi:  So i install it then setup virtual for it?
<Tomcat_> Fwiffo: Not yet...
<Fwiffo> ok, DRI is usully giving trouble like the ones you describe
<Fwiffo> usually
<dacobi> Fubar: do you want to install on a virtual disk or a real one?
<ogra> GotD0t: look at the repo http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/l-r-m/i386/
<gelfling> cause all the bits I read for scp where "heres how to copy file to a remote system" and I wanted from remote
<gelfling> kewl thanks guys ^_^
<GotD0t> ogra: hmm... synaptic isnt showing the new fglrx-driver options
<dacobi> Fubar: I dont follow you: setup virtual?
<ogra> GotD0t: refreshed ?
<Fubar> dacobi:  You use vmware?
<dacobi> Fubar: its been a while since I've used it
<Fubar> oh ok
<GotD0t> ogra: his versions require xserver-xfree86
<Fubar> nevermind then
<Fubar> ill figure it ok
<dacobi> Fubar: but I installed debian under vmware once
<Fubar> dacobi i see, and it worked fine?
<GotD0t> ogra: which cannot be installed because they conflict with xserver-xorg
<TheCan> what modules do i need to activate to be able to boot my custom kernel (without initrd) ?
<ogra> GotD0t: i thought he said they are hoary.....hmmm....
<dacobi> Fubar: once vmware was configured the debian install process was no different then a normal install
<ogra> TheCan: the ones that are currently loaded i guess
<GotD0t> ogra: apparently the nvidia glx drivers he supplied dont require xserver-xfree86
<ogra> TheCan: at least disk and filesystems......
<TheCan> ogra, ah good idea...it looks like i dont have the ide driver compiled in thats why it panics
<GotD0t> ogra: when he comes around we'll have to mention that to him
<gelfling> hmmm what am i missing, I can ssh to the box from bash but not nautilus
<ogra> GotD0t: yep....except it is wanted this way.....
<GotD0t> ogra, what do you mean
<ogra> GotD0t: so ask him before you bug him ;)
<micsch> bob2, here is my screenshot, thanx for your gdesklets tips http://stud.uni-sb.de/~misc5001/Bildschirmfoto-2.png
<GotD0t> ogra, what do you mean its wanted this way.... i thought the point was to get 3d accleration working in hoary
<ogra> GotD0t: probably the ati drivers are some other updates....
<GotD0t> ogra, hmm... whatever, ill just ask him botu it
<ogra> thats what i meant ;)
<Tomcat_> Fwiffo: Disabling DRI didn't help, but Thanks.
<Fwiffo> Tomcat_: too bad :/
<gelfling> hmmm what am i missing, I can ssh to the box from bash but not nautilus
<GotD0t> ogra: in his article he posted about the drivers he had told you replace the driver in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ do you know what that was to accomplish?
<Fwiffo> Tomcat_: I think i read something about some people having to do some 'chvt's to get their display bac up after resume
<Fwiffo> Tomcat_: perhaps something you migt look into
<Tomcat_> chvt... mh...
<Fwiffo> something like chvt 1 chvt 7
<Tomcat_> Well I tried switching between terminals and X...
<Tomcat_> But that didn't help.
<Fwiffo> ok :(
<Yuusen> does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu powerpc edition on an external firewire hard drive?
<gelfling> has anyone used nautilus to ssh into a box?
<ogra> GotD0t: this one ? http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/013184.html
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> gelfling: yep....
<kaiser-> where can i get mplayer?
<ogra> kaiser-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gelfling> cool....
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<ogra> gelfling: works ?
<gelfling> nope, i trying to find the eqivlent of ssh user@server so far i get You can stop this operation by clicking cancel
<gelfling> and thats about it
<Stuttergart> gelfling: you are trying to use nautilus to copy files over SSH?
<ogra> gelfling: using the connect to server dialog ?
<gelfling> yup
<gelfling> to both
<Stuttergart> sftp://username@host/path
<Stuttergart> ?
<ogra> gelfling: filled the form correctly ?
<Stuttergart> or, as ogra says, you can use the "Connect to server" menu item.
<Stuttergart> or do I misunderstand the issue?
<ogra> Stuttergart: nope...
<gelfling> probably not if its not working, I know the server and the user name i want to use, its using port 22 for ssh
<ogra> gelfling: know the dir ?
<chihau> hello, i have problems with the MP3 files and Rhythmbox, its the rhythmbox error: "there is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file"
<Treenaks> chihau: read the website/wiki
<Treenaks> chihau: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> chihau: that page explains why mp3 isn't supported by default, and how to enable it
<gelfling> well i want some configs out of /etc but i can find out what dir i normaly get dumped into on ssh login. I'll try add that
<chihau> Treenaks, thank
<ogra> gelfling: login manually and type: pwd
<Treenaks> gelfling: if you login with ssh you come in your homedir..
<gelfling> yup
<deadshell> hi anyone home?
<gelfling> what the diff between user name and name to use for connection?
<gelfling> hello deadshell
<deadshell> gelfling, name for connection should be on machine trying to connect to
<ogra> gelfling: name to use for connection is the name that appears on the icon if mounted
<gelfling> so its fine if there both the same, aslong as its the user name i want to use right?
<evandro> hi all !!! can anyone tell me how do I set vim as my man pages viewer ?
<deadshell> yeah it makes it easier
<ogra> gelfling: it doesnt matter what you give as name to use for connection ...
<evandro> I'm trying many aproaches but none of them works good
<ogra> gelfling: any descriptive one will do
<speel> hey my ubuntu install came with the old xfree any ideas how to upgrade to xorg :) ?
<deadshell> im trying to get a printer working (hp deskjet 845c) using usb port when i add printer then choose driver its says "Select a PPD file" Whats that?
<gelfling> speel: i think xorg is going to be in hoary but not warty
<speel> yea i heard that to but i thaught they released xorg for ubuntu ah guess i was wrong
<hornbeck> gelfling: xorg is in Hoary right now
<ogra> speel: it isnt released
<hornbeck> speel: Hoary is the next release for Ubuntu
<ogra> speel: its unstable/development, it will get released in april
<speel> yea i know that i just thaught they released xorg for warty
<hornbeck> speel: nope
<ogra> speel: nope, wont happen
<speel> ah ok ty all :)
<Ubnewbie> Hi, all. Anybody know if a 400MHz G3, 224MB RAM is enough to run PPC Ubuntu? I don't see "minimum requirements" on the Ubuntu web site.
<kaiser-> hmm what ports do i need to have open in order for a friend to use a vnc on my computer ?
<deadshell> i got it to work ha ha ha ha
<ogra> Ubnewbie: its enough ;)
<Zugot> I'm going to run it on p3 450 laptop with 128MB of memory
<Zugot> as soon as I download the cd
<Ubnewbie> ogra: Many thanks! Off I go to download.
<gelfling> ok nautilus hates me, back to scp man reading
<kaiser-> im on a p4 3.06ghz with 1024 RAM
<gelfling> thanks for tryin anyway guys
<Treenaks> kaiser-: 6900
<Treenaks> kaiser-: I think
<kaiser-> okay
<hornbeck> gelfling: what is wrong?
<gelfling> no idea
<ogra> kaiser-: you enable vnc in Computer->Desktop Settings->Remote Desktop
<hornbeck> gelfling: what kind of problem are you having?
<ogra> hornbeck: sftp with nautilus.....
<hornbeck> ogra: thanks
<ogra> hornbeck: connect seems not to work
<Sgood1971> Could someone please tell me if I will mess up my install if I add regular Debian sources to sources.list? Will it hose me if I do an apt-get upgrade?
<hornbeck> Sgood1971: yes it will mess it up
<ogra> Sgood1971: maybe....
<kaiser-> ogra i enabled it in the terminal
<hornbeck> Sgood1971: unless you know pinning
<ogra> Sgood1971: rather sure, depends on the packages.....but i wouldnt try it....99% of debian are in ubuntu
<gelfling> ssh into box, copy files off it. Cant do it, I mean I'm sure warty can, just I cant.
<kaiser-> ogra /vnc-4.0-x86_linux # vncserver
<Sgood1971> hornbeck, I do not, so I will leave it alone.
<ogra> kaiser-: why not with the tool ? it is proven to work....
<siretart> gelfling: nautilus supports "ssh://username@ip" uris. they are working fine here..
<hornbeck> Sgood1971: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto/
<kaiser-> well i have ubuntu on swedish and i cant seem to find anything that matches with what you said so i use the terminal
<kaiser-> thats why
<hornbeck> Sgood1971: that is a start
<Sgood1971> ogra, I was trying to install gkrellm and could not find it. I guess I can compile from source.
<CraHan> what's the status on the bootup splash sequence for ubuntu?
<Sgood1971> hornbeck: Thanks for the link
<ogra> gelfling: try what siretart said with ctrl-L in nautilus
<ogra> Sgood1971: its there
<gelfling> cool, I'll give it a shot
<hornbeck> Sgood1971: apt-cache search gkrellm
<hornbeck> that will list all the gkrellm packages
<ogra> Sgood1971: enable universe: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Sgood1971> ogra: and hornbeck: I did apt-cache search gkrellm and found nothing.
<ogra> Sgood1971: as i said, you need universe enabled
<hornbeck> Sgood1971: you will need to enable universe
<Sgood1971> ogra: ah-ha !!! thanks
<gelfling> siretart: whats the uris bit?
<siretart> gelfling: excuse me?
<Sgood1971> that will do it. Thanks people.
<kaiser-> im starting to dislike this... i cant seem to enter my "home" folder on my desktop....
<gelfling> siretart: "ssh://username@ip" uris
<ogra> kaiser-: ??
<siretart> gelfling: just replace "username" and "ip" with the correct values.
<Sgood1971> kaiser-: you can add it to your panel.
<kaiser-> yea i have it
<kaiser-> it still wont open
<siretart> gelfling: you may also use hostnames if your resolver is configured correctly
<Matt|> my  sign doesn't work in openoffice, any ideas?
<gelfling> ok, yeah nautilus hates me. Thanks anyway guys. You've gone above and beyond to try and help and I apriciate that
<WoRsTeBoY> what was the font directory again ? cant find it using google
<ogra> WoRsTeBoY: ~/.fonts ?
<siretart> WoRsTeBoY: you mean ~/.gnome2/fonts
<siretart> ?
<siretart> ogra: i'm not quite sure whats the right location, do you have experience?
<WoRsTeBoY> thnx siretart
<ogra> siretart: ~/.fonts works fine for me, never tried  ~/.gnome2/fonts
<ogra> WoRsTeBoY: you will probably have to run fc-cache if you copy them manually
<deadshell> what vnc app should i use?
<ogra> deadshell: the built in ?
<deadshell> whats it called/where is it i've been looking
<ogra>  deadshell: for server: Computer->Desktop Settings->Remote Desktop
<WoRsTeBoY> cant go there :s
<WoRsTeBoY> i am using console, i am in gnome2
<WoRsTeBoY> but no such map fonts
<ogra>  deadshell: for client: Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<siretart> WoRsTeBoY: oh, then you should hear to ogra, i never tried that myself..
<WoRsTeBoY> ogra you got an idea, i mounted my ntfs disks and linux can actualy read my fonts :)
<d0gmaz> i installed ubuntu on a ext2 partition and everytime i shutdown and reboot it says my filesystem is not shutdown properly can i change something in the shutdown script so it willl shutdown properly
<WoRsTeBoY> but now i want to copy them ;)
<Matt|> the  sign on my keyboard doesn't work in openoffice, any ideas? it just doesn't do anything. It's fine in other applications 
<deadshell> ogra, thanks thats not what i would think it was called :P
<siretart> Matt|: you said before you use hoary. no? i think you have a broken locales setup.. sorry, I lack experience in that field..
<Matt|> yeah hoary
<ogra> WoRsTeBoY: copy them over to ~/.fonts and run fc-cache in a terminal
<WoRsTeBoY> thnx
<ogra> deadshell: hehe....sometimes they hide it
<deadshell> ogra, in plain site even : )
<WoRsTeBoY> bash: cd: /home/worstenboy/.fonts: Onbekend bestand of map "doesnt exist" create a folder then or do all my commands as root ?
<ogra> d0gmaz: rather use ext3
<d0gmaz> ogra, can i change it?
<ogra> WoRsTeBoY: create it as the owner of the dir
<WoRsTeBoY> ok ty
<ogra> d0gmaz: with tune2fs -j /dev/hdX and change the fstab line for the disk to ext3
<ogra> d0gmaz: ext3 is in fact ext2 with a journal :)
<GotD0t> i think there is something wrong with the keyboard drivers in hoary.... as sometimes my entire system freezes up if i press a single key to fast too many times
<d0gmaz> :) never knew that i thought it was a filesystem for servers and things with extra data security
<WoRsTeBoY> ogra: Very much thanx, it worked !!!!!!!
<TheCan> damn it...do i need to put out "initrd" support from the kernel to boot it without initrd?
<ogra> d0gmaz: the journal offers this security.....you can pull the plug and the data gets restored  (mostly)
<siretart> ogra: you are right. ~/.fonts is used by font-config. ~/.gnome2/fonts seams to be someting gnome specific, so fonts would only be available in gnome apps. ~/.fonts should work for every X app.
<ogra> WoRsTeBoY: :)
<d0gmaz> ogra, do i need to "update" the fstab when i added or edit something?
<d0gmaz> i can remember something like that
<ogra> d0gmaz: nope
<d0gmaz> i also added my ntfs partition but i cant mount it
<ogra> d0gmaz: show the line
<d0gmaz> /dev/hdb1	/mnt/disk2      ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<ogra> d0gmaz: probably : /dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk2      ntfs    defaults,user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<ogra> d0gmaz: or : /dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk2      ntfs    user,noauto,umask=000 0 0
<ogra> d0gmaz: would not mount it on bott but gives the mount option to users
<ogra> boot
<d0gmaz> i'm sorry its mounted but wont come up in the list in gnome
<GotD0t> ogra: you need to set the umask=0 and add the option ro
<johnny66> hi,i am trying a ubuntu live cd which is not booting on my box
<ogra> d0gmaz: try it with the user mountable option
<ogra> GotD0t: umask=000 is a octal 0
<d0gmaz> ogra, ill try ill reboot anyway for the ext3
<GotD0t> ogra: i was pointing out that you NEED it...
<ogra> GotD0t: ro is the default for ntfs afaik, do you need it ?
<GotD0t> johnny66, get into your bios and tell it to boot from a CD... sometimes they have the hard drive boot before the CD
<GotD0t> ogra: i had problems without it
<GotD0t> ogra, best to be on the safe side
<ogra> GotD0t: good to know, thanks....(got no ntfs here)
<d0gmaz> uhm what should i do? :P
<ogra> GotD0t: yep, but the driver wont allow it anyway i think
<Tomcat_> Mh... seems like I fixed my suspend problem.
<johnny66> the bios is allready configured to boot from cd,it boots until i get the ubuntu scree & hangs there
<ogra> d0gmaz: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk2      ntfs    ro,user,noauto,umask=000 0 0
<GotD0t> johnny66, before you burned it, did you check the md5sum against those posted on the site... it might have been corrupted
<d0gmaz> ogra ok :)
<d0gmaz> thanks
<johnny66> checked that too,it the right md5sum
<ogra> johnny66: the burning speed is essential......how fast did you burn the iso ?
<johnny66> 0
<ogra> johnny66: you shouldnt use faster then 8x
<GotD0t> johnny66, your media might have been corrupted it you burned it to fast
<eruin> what exactly is xaw3d ?
<johnny66> i will reburn it & try again
<GotD0t> johnny66, i would do 6x
<d0gmaz> ogra, somthing else it complains about a randomize module wich i dont have on startup how can i stop loading it?
<ogra> eruin: the widget set xpdf uses afaik
<ogra> d0gmaz: pciehp ?
<johnny66> ok gonna try at six
<eruin> just say ugly ;)
<d0gmaz> ogra, no
<ogra> eruin: hehe
<johnny66> will be back if any problem
<ogra> d0gmaz: what else ?
<d0gmaz> ogra, ill write it down when im back
<ogra> d0gmaz: k
<d0gmaz> ogra, its hw.random.ko a module
<ogra> d0gmaz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BootHotPlugErrors
<ogra> d0gmaz: applys to hwrandom too
<d0gmaz> ogra, should i put in a line with just hw.random.ko or random ?
<ogra> hwrandom
<d0gmaz> what is it?
<ogra> better: hw_random
<durandal> has anyone experienced the same thing i have: after installing Ubuntu, booting from the CD-ROM drive _stops_ working?
<ogra> modinfo hw_random: description:    H/W Random Number Generator (RNG) driver
<dare2dreamer> lo all.
<GotD0t> ogra: do you think blacklisting it is a good idea, don't you think trying to fix it would be better
<dare2dreamer> Anyone got a sec for a newbie question regarding the find command?
<d0gmaz> hehe
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer, ask it
<ogra> GotD0t: you think i should solder a RNG chip on d0gmaz mainboard ?
<d0gmaz> lol
<GotD0t> ogra, is that what it is?
<GotD0t> ogra, and i think you should
<ogra> GotD0t: hehe
<GotD0t> ogra, ;-)
<Yuusen> im trying to install ubuntu on an external firewire drive using an apple powerbook. the initial installation stage has finished and the cd has ejected itself. how on earth do i now boot the firewire drive?
<d0gmaz> i got a asus p4p800se i'll take a look if there is one on it
<GotD0t> ogra, is it normal to have one on your mobo?
<ogra> GotD0t: but you are right, there should be a script that doe the blacklisting after install
<GotD0t> ogra, yea
<dare2dreamer> thanks, Got. I was trying to do some file moves from my now defunct windows box, and I was trying to recursively change the file permissions on a bunch of files. I tried "find ./ -type f -exec chmod og-rwx {} ;" but got an error "find: missing argument to `-exec'"
<GotD0t> ogra, just like the pciehp and scphp or whatever those are
<ogra> d0gmaz: at least there is none the hw_random driver can wirk with
<d0gmaz> ogra, i had this problem after i installed a kernel matching my cpu
<ogra> GotD0t: yep
<dare2dreamer> can't you toss those in hotplug's blacklist file? I know you can do that on stock debian
<ogra> dare2dreamer: they should get in there by default....ubuntu is not debian ;)
<dare2dreamer> I'm aware, and loving it. :-)
<ogra> dare2dreamer: ;)
<dare2dreamer> any thoughts on my find dilemma?
<GotD0t> ogra, its not deadly to keep them enabled... but disabling them if they are not needed makes it more user-friendly... because it freaks people out
<dare2dreamer> no one likes to see "fatal error, could not load module." Of course it just made me go look up what the hell "wasn't working" at the time.
<ogra> GotD0t: first of all, yes...but second, the splash will be in hoary, so you wont see them anymore
<GotD0t> ogra, but you still will be able to see them, right?
* dare2dreamer makes a note to disable splash. Call me weird, but I like seeing the facts spin by.
<Yuusen> um, guys, im having an installation issue. anyone wanna help?
<dare2dreamer> Gotdot: any ideas on my find question?
<ogra> GotD0t: if you want to, i guess yes.....but not by default
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer, no clue... but i agree with you on the splash, i like seeing whats going on
<dare2dreamer> bummer. too many files to do by hand. guess I'll have to hack at them some more.
<d0gmaz> you should have a button to turn the splash off
<dare2dreamer> F2
<dare2dreamer> kills splash on grub in most other distros.
<dare2dreamer> think its a bootsplash default.
<ogra> d0gmaz: there will be an option for sure
<GotD0t> d0gmaz: you should have an option to always have it off
<ogra> dare2dreamer: you never know what they make up for usplash ;)
<durandal> i'm about ready to throw my laptop out the window. Ubuntu pre-emptively boots from the hard drive instead of from the CD-ROM...
<dare2dreamer> yeah, more naked people. :-)
<GotD0t> durandal: go into the bios...
<durandal> i DID
<d0gmaz> i think wine should be shipped
<durandal> and i put CD-ROM first and Grub still loads up
<ogra> dare2dreamer: i mean in case of functionallity....it wont be bootsplash
<dare2dreamer> dog, I'm trying to de-windows my box...I'm just happy I didn't have to install a samba server for a change.
<Yuusen> and while were on a startup topic. why wont yaboot install on my external firewire drive?
<durandal> CDROM - Boot Floppy - Hard Drive - Network Boot
<durandal> in that order
<GotD0t> durandal: do you have two optical drives?
<dare2dreamer> durandal, external cdrom?
<durandal> no, just one
<dare2dreamer> might try a boot floppy, laptop hardware sometimes acts weird on boot.
<dare2dreamer> did a friend's laptop and the cdrom gave us fits.
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer:  is there a way he can have grub boot from the cd?
<durandal> yeah, but how/where can i get a boot floppy for WinXP? ;)
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer: like have a thing he can select to boot the CD
<durandal> i'm de-Linuxing my laptop... i've tried a half dozen distros of linux and i dont like any of em
<gson> kaiser- ahoj
<gson> priv
<dare2dreamer> got, I think so...but damned if I remember how. prolly just point at an entry with the appropriate /dev for the cd device.
<GotD0t> durandal: which have you tried...
<dare2dreamer> if not, check out syslinux. it's a lifesaver for weird hardware. boot from anything.
<dare2dreamer> think it can do the floppy thing too.
<d0gmaz> durandal, maybe you should try BSD
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer: i know it can do the floppy... thats why i was asking
<dare2dreamer> basically acts as a bios loader for bootable cdroms on systems without bootcd bios.
<durandal> Fedora Cores 2 and 3, Mandrake, MEPIS, Knoppix/Gnoppix, and Ubuntu
<dare2dreamer> I'd imagine grub can, hell I've seen people use grub to load from isos before.
<durandal> and Ubuntu is the one i've had the most problems with
<GotD0t> durandal: what didn't you like about ubuntu
<skullbocks> hi
<dare2dreamer> really? Ubuntu made me a switcher.
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer: really? thats cool
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer: really about booting from isos
<ogra> dare2dreamer: :)
<dare2dreamer> Got, yeah...if you search around the damnsmalllinux forums you'll likely find something on it.
<dare2dreamer> I think it was isos, it may have been the loop files in the iso though.
<skullbocks> does anyboby manage to play war3 with ubuntu ?
<durandal> well, i really dont like Linux _at all_... its not ready for the desktop
<durandal> in my humble opinion
<dare2dreamer> duran, I thought that till recently. Then my windows box almost took out my business.
<GotD0t> durandal: well ubuntu seems to be the thing that will eject linux into the mainstream
<dare2dreamer> Now, my company did the Ernie Ball thing and switched like there was no turning back.
<GotD0t> durandal: in my humble opinion
<Yuusen> can someone spare a moment from the ubuntu back-slapping to help me out with an installation problem?
<durandal> i may be getting an iBook in a month or two, but until then i want a usable laptop
<dare2dreamer> I'll take a crack at it.
<GotD0t> Yuusen: whats goingo n
<GotD0t> durandal: why not go for a powerbook?
<dare2dreamer> powerbooks, lovely but pricey.
<GotD0t> durandal: i've decided the next computer i'll buy will tbe the 12 inch powerbook
<d0gmaz> durandal, on what platform are you?
<dare2dreamer> Yuusen, what's the hangup?
<durandal> cant afford one, really.
<Yuusen> im trying to install ubuntu on my powerbook. i want to try it out on an external drive before i wipe my main. the installer disk recognises the external drive and installs the first stage.
<GotD0t> Yuusen: yea man.. ask your problem
<Yuusen> the only thing is that yaboot doesnt install and i have no obvious way to boot from the drive to complete the installation.
<durandal> my current laptop is a hefty Compaq Presario 700 (x86)
<dare2dreamer> man, I haven't played with enough ppc hardware to really be of use here. Someone else a macified genius?
<dare2dreamer> there is another bootloader for ppc I saw once, might try it.
<GotD0t> Yuusen: i wish i could help... only thing i know about powerbooks and macs in general is that i want one
<d0gmaz> :)
<dare2dreamer> can't remember the name though...only saw it once when I was helping a friend do evil things to an old powerpc.
<GotD0t> evil things dare2dreamer?
<Yuusen> okay, so i wonder if you could help me applying some general linux knowledge instead: the installer suggested that i boot the kernel by hand. how do i do that?
<dare2dreamer> yes, EVIL things. As I recall said 50 pound pile of scrap is now running his network. :-)
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer: haha
<dare2dreamer> boot by hand? Hm. That actually sounds like that other loader I read about. hang on, let me see if I can find something on it,
<Yuusen> thankx very much dare2dreamer
<dare2dreamer> no problem.
<dare2dreamer> back in a flash, hopefully with news
<jcoventry> i'm back
<jcoventry> now that i'm in ubuntu
<jcoventry> i want to install VLC but cant get into the root account to do so.
<GotD0t> jcoventry: use sudo and your user password
<durandal> jcoventry: sudo -s
<GotD0t> jcoventry: ubuntu doesn't use an actual root account
<dare2dreamer> what kind of firmware on that ppc? oldworld or new?
<jcoventry> ok
<Yuusen> new
<GotD0t> haha.... i just realized, the clock on one of my screen displays civi time and the other displays military time
<dare2dreamer> there's allegedly a yabin that comes along with yaboot that acts like lilo. might work for you.
<Yuusen> got a uri to the document?
<ogra> Yuusen probably this thread sheds some light: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/007451.html
<dare2dreamer> sure, just a sec
<Yuusen> thankyou ogra
<dare2dreamer> http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/yaboot/
<ogra> Yuusen: :/
<dare2dreamer> you might also try http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/install for more help
<yam> I have to reboot lot of times in order to be able to log in X windows, the most of the times screen is just black
<ogra> Yuusen: wont be to helpfull...
<yam> heard of this problem? Have an ati radeon 9800
<Yuusen> ogra: no its more of a sympathetic ear. lol
<dare2dreamer> try turning off DPMS in X, read something about it in the forums.
<GotD0t> yam: but you can get into X?
<ogra> Yuusen: :)
<d0gmaz> how can i get libwxgtk2.3-python, btdownloadgui cannot run without it, i got that through synaptic
<dare2dreamer> gonna jet for a bit, gotta try to hash out this file/find thing.
<yam> GotD0t: GDM always works
<GotD0t> dare2dreamer: have fun
<yam> GotD0t: but when I enter my username/password, screen goes black and monitor led goes orange
<ogra> d0gmaz: so  libwxgtk2.3-python should be there too
<durandal> d0gmaz: apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python
<dare2dreamer> ayup
<dare2dreamer> later all.
<GotD0t> yam: try what dare2dreamer suggested, dont have a clue
<durandal> its actually 2.4, not 2.3 if memory serves
<Yuusen> later dare2
<Yuusen> thanks for the help
<d0gmaz> ogra, i though synaptic solves dependencies?
<ogra> d0gmaz: normally it should....
<d0gmaz> Package libwxgtk2.4-python is not available
<d0gmaz> i installed bittorent through synaptic
<GotD0t> d0gmaz: do a search for libwxgtk in synaptic
<d0gmaz> i run warty
<ogra> d0gmaz: that may be the prob .....
<d0gmaz> cannot find anything
<ogra> d0gmaz: its in universe
<d0gmaz> ogra, aha
<GotD0t> ogra: thats strange... why would a dependency be in universe when the main package is not
<ogra> GotD0t: dunno....
<d0gmaz> yeah i just did a clean ubuntu install updated everything not with universe or hoary on
<d0gmaz> and installed bittorrent
<d0gmaz> try it yourself :P
<GotD0t> d0gmaz: i believe you, i just think its strange that it would end up like that
<ogra> d0gmaz: bittorrent != btdownloadgui
<johnny66> no,it does not want to seem to run on my box, i tr-burnt the ubuntu live cd,it goes until tje ubuntu screen & hangs there
<d0gmaz> i think it is because the headless version does work
<GotD0t> johnny66: forgive me if this sounds cynical... but did it ask you to press any buttons?
<ogra> d0gmaz: yep....
<bogl> Anyone help with reprobing for a monitor?
<johnny66> well it gives you a lot of options,i left it to boot on ubuntu
<GotD0t> johnny66: what do you mean
<ogra> bogl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xfree86
<jcoventry> i couldn't do the sudo command
<jcoventry> and i cannot use the apt-get command either
<bogl> ogra: aha, that's not on the wiki - thanks!
<GotD0t> jcoventry: well you need to use sudo to do apt-get
<johnny66> well,the cd boots from the cdrom,it loads up well then you got the options,if you want to boot on failsafe or expert etc...,i left it boot on ubuntu normal
<ogra> bogl: more detailed with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --plow xerver-xfree86 (if the first isnt enough)
<johnny66> going to try on another box
<darren> Can anyone answer a question about the free Ubuntu cd's?
<gson> someone that plays world of warcraft in ubuntu?
<GotD0t> darren: whats your question
<d0gmaz> but i have to say this is the best distro i tried only slackware is on nr.2
<bogl> ogra: just checking, that is xerver not xServer?
<ogra> bogl: argh, typo....
<ogra> bogl: you are right
<darren> GotD0t, If I ordered 30 would they all be sent in the same parcel?
<GotD0t> darren: they're not free in the "i just need your credit card to make sure you're alive" sense of the word
<bogl> ogra: no worries, thanks for that, will go & try
<ogra> bogl: and plow uses only one dash btw
<GotD0t> darren: i would assume so
<johnny66> well,it's booting from an old pentium3 450mhz which is much older thatn the amd
<bogl> ogra: thanks a lot, much obliged.  This is a great community indeed
<darren> GotD0t, they're not free in the "i just need your credit card to make sure you're alive" sense of the word ?
<GotD0t> darren: it was a joke...
<GotD0t> darren: and a poor one at that
<jcoventry> GotD0t, I got an error when trying the sudo
<ogra> :)
<darren> heh
<GotD0t> jcoventry: what does it wasy
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> jcoventry: what does it say
<mauriz> hi
<GotD0t> hellow mauriz
<jcoventry> hold on
<gson> nobody that plays wow in ubuntu?:)
<mauriz> do ubuntu mount automatically external hard disk drives?
<jcoventry> it says
<jcoventry> cannot execute binary file
<ogra> jcoventry:
<ogra> mauriz: yep
<mauriz> ogra, hum...it means I have a pb
<GotD0t> ogra you sure?
<ogra> mauriz: usb ?
<d0gmaz> someone uses the cedega transgaming?
<mauriz> ogra, firewire
<ogra> mauriz: should get mounted...
<ogra> mauriz: tried plugging out and in ?
<jcoventry> ogra, finish.
<jcoventry> :P
<mauriz> ogra, just tried: nothing happen
<GotD0t> jcoventry: show me the exact command you're typing
<ogra> jcoventry: thats all ?
<jcoventry> sudo -s nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<d0gmaz> jcoventry, you got the discs burned?
<ogra> mauriz: look in Computer->Desktop settings->Removable Media
<jcoventry> yes d0gmaz
<GotD0t> jcoventry: did you try removing the -s
<jcoventry> but trying to install VLC right now.
<jcoventry> no, i didn't.
<jcoventry> worked.
<GotD0t> sudo -s is comparable with su - i believe
<mauriz> ogra, everything is checked, nothing happen :/
<GotD0t> use sudo when running ONE command as the super user
<slysy81> can someone tell me why I get this when I try an xstart? The following is the message I get if I try a startx command:
<slysy81> [img] http://www.powersweb.co.uk/ubuntu_error.jpg[/img] 
<ogra> mauriz: could you open Computer->Desktop ?
<johnny66> GotDot;it booted well from my sons box but does not want to boot on mine
<mauriz> ogra, yes
<ogra> mauriz: is it shown there ?
<mauriz> ogra, nope
<ogra> mauriz: smoetimes the Desktop doesnt get updated proper....
<GotD0t> slysy81: were you editing /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<ogra> mauriz: what gives: mount  .... in a terminl
<ogra> +a
<GotD0t> johnny66: you said yours was an amd... is it perchance the amd 64?
<slysy81> I ran xf86config but got the same problem before I did that
<mauriz> ogra, hum only mount? (i'm a linux newbie)
<johnny66> how can i find out if its 64
<ogra> slysy81: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<GotD0t> johnny66: you would know if it was 64
<slysy81> I just cant seem to get it into graphical mode at all
<johnny66> hold on
<GotD0t> slysy81: thats becase you don't have any screens configured
<ogra> mauriz: mount without args shows all munted disks
<bogl> ogra: thanks for the monitor help.  15in backup now working a treat.  Much obliged!
<ogra> :)
<mauriz> ogra, my disk doesn't show
<GotD0t> slysy81: are you using a CRT?
<slysy81> ITs a TFT connected via DVI
<ogra> mauriz: look if it is shown in your device manager
<slysy81> The liveCD boots ok!
<GotD0t> slysy81: ok thats what i thought... because i didnt see any refresh lines on that photo you took
* Devel0per si necesitas un Web Site que identifique a tu empresa, no busques mas http://www.corelan.com.ar es tu mejor opcion.
<slysy81> Just not the install
<jcoventry> now that i've done the sudo part...
<GotD0t> jcoventry: hehe
<jcoventry> i'm having a problem with the apt-get command
<GotD0t> jcoventry: whats going on
<jcoventry> i've put the two lines in and pressed enter and nothing happens
<mauriz> ogra, yes it does, attached to firewire controler
<johnny66> its an amd athlon MP 1.47 GHZ proc.platform :socket A(462PIN opga PACKAGE) FAMILY:6 MODEL:6 STEPPING:2
<ogra> mauriz: does it have a /dev/sdX entry in the advanced tab ?
<jcoventry> # apt-get update
<jcoventry> # apt-get install gnome-vlc libdvdcss2
<GotD0t> jcoventry: what happens?
<kaiser-> hum when i try to configure mplayer i get Error: help/help_mp-en.h not found
<jcoventry> nothing!
<jcoventry> it just sits there
<slysy81> Im going to try the command ogra suggested, anything else worth trying at the same time?
<jcoventry> :P
<mauriz> ogra, no
<ogra> kaiser-: why dont you use the package ?
<skullbocks> does any body have an idea why i can't use cout in my program ?
<ogra> mauriz: try in a terminal: sudo modprobe sg
<mauriz> ogra, I mounted /dev/sda1 and I can access my files
<kaiser-> ogra,, now i dont get it... use what how ?
<Nivlem> How do I get my firewire drive to mount read/write instead of just mounting readonly?
<ogra> kaiser-: the mplayer package
<jcoventry> GotD0t, got any ideas?
<GotD0t> Nivlem: what type of filesystem is on your drive
<GotD0t> jcoventry: one sec
<slysy81> ok I will try it and let you know how it goes, thanks
<Nivlem> GotD0t: hfsplus
<jcoventry> ok.
<GotD0t> jcoventry: were you using sudo
<jcoventry> yes
<kaiser-> ogra, i try to install it by ./configure --enable-gui
<johnny66> power management contro;current c2 divisor:64
<johnny66> default c2 divisor:64
<melazyboy> wow gtkpod pretty l33t
<melazyboy> one of the first gui programs that i feel is better than the windows alternatives
<ogra> kaiser-: the marillat package is compiled with gui support.... why do you compile it yourself ?
<GotD0t> jcoventry: so you do sudo apt-get install gnome-vlc libdvdcss2
<kaiser-> marillat ?
<jcoventry> no
<zig`zag> wow this channel is a lot bigger than i thought it would be
<jcoventry> without the sudo part there
<ogra> kaiser-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kaiser-> k
<GotD0t> jcoventry: but you used sudo -s before?
<ogra> kaiser-: add the marillat repository to synaptic....
<jcoventry> hold on
<Bliksem> does ubuntu have a bootsplash?
<ogra> Bliksem: not yet
<Bliksem> I undertood there would be one
<GotD0t> x-chat is retarded... it doesn't use the commands i set for firefox when opening links
<jcoventry> ok i did that commmand you said there
<jcoventry> and now it says it cant find the package gnome-vlc
<GotD0t> Bliksem: its going to be in hoary from what i understand
<Bliksem> ah
<mauriz> ogra, no idea why it doesn't automount?
<ogra>  Bliksem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<GotD0t> jcoventry: then they're prob in universe or multiverse.... which means you have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jcoventry> i did that!
<ogra> mauriz: have you loaded the sg module ?
<jcoventry> thats what the sudo was for, before.
<Aktarus_> hello, i need help with installation, can somebody help me please?
<mauriz> ogra, sg module?
<ogra> <ogra> mauriz: try in a terminal: sudo modprobe sg
<GotD0t> jcoventry: oh right... haha sorry, did you do sudo apt-get update?
<Nivlem> I have the same problem with my external firewire drive...I have to unplug the power the plug back in...it does not automount on boot
<NewComer> no rar in restricted?
<jcoventry> no, sudo apt-get install
<ogra> mauriz: unmount it and plug out/in
<GotD0t> jcoventry: no i mean before you did the install
<FSK405C> what gives
<mauriz> ogra, still nothing happen :/
<jcoventry> no, i didn't.
<FSK405C> the air force uses microsoft to avoid costs associated with security updates?
<GotD0t> jcoventry: do that
<FSK405C> anybody else see a problem with that?
<ogra> mauriz: hmm, no idea...
<GotD0t> FSK405C: i do
<jcoventry> ok
<jcoventry> error
<jcoventry> it says unable to lock the administration directory, are you in root?
<FSK405C> gotd0t: I'm glad I'm not the only one.
<mauriz> ogra, ok, thx :)
<GotD0t> jcoventry: you wouldn't happen to have synaptic open... would you?
<FSK405C> Now here's a question ... whereabouts in the tree does alsaconfig sit?
<ogra> nowhere
<jesse_132> I installed mysql server & webmin ...  but when I try to use mysql I get "Failed to ... (create database/access database) : DBI connect failed : Access denied for user: '@localhost' to database mysql
<jcoventry> i dont have synaptic
<FSK405C> nowhere?
<GotD0t> jcoventry: hmm
<ogra> nowhere
<slysy81> That sorted it ogra, thank you very much!
<GotD0t> jcoventry: do ps aux and look for something along the lines of apt
<ogra> :)
<slysy81> Ive spent days fiddling about trying to get it to work, really appreciate it
<Aktarus_> during the installation from the install-cd (i386), when I must partition the HD, it sees the partitions correctly but there is an error when the system triesto format or to mount them, and I noticed that on the devfs filesytem, for that hard disk are present only the "disc" and "part1" devices, while the other partiton not. I tried to make "part2", "part3" and "part4" with mknod but the system can't use these partition anyway.
<jcoventry> woops, i do have Synaptic.
<GotD0t> jcoventry: haha...
<GotD0t> jcoventry: is it running?
<jcoventry> yes, it is now.
<GotD0t> jcoventry: the point was to make sure it is not running
<GotD0t> jcoventry: haha
<jcoventry> rofl ok
<GotD0t> jcoventry: exit it and try and run the command again
<jcoventry> ok but doesn't this thing make it easier to install apps?
<GotD0t> jcoventry: yea... but i figured since you weren't using it that you liked the command line
<lupus_> to bad gimp 2.2 isn't in hoary :(
<jind-lap> Hi folks, I was just wondering: What is the name of the wifi applet in gnome?
<GotD0t> jcoventry: some people are just weird like that (take me for example)
<johnny66> i get this on boot mp bios bug 8254 timer not connected
<jesse_132> 2.2 is out?
<Exasparilla> Does x.org work well enough in Hoary for me to install it on my fiance's computer? (She has an nvidia card)
<jcoventry> gotdot, i'd rather use synaptic.
<jcoventry> not quite sure how it works though.
<GotD0t> jcoventry:  then search for what you're looking for
<GotD0t> Exasparilla: i would suggest otherwise
<lupus_> jesse_132, no is pre
<jesse_132> lupus_, ahh... cool still
<Exasparilla> GotD0t: stick with xfree?
<jind-lap> I used ubuntu before, and there was a very nice wifi applet and battery applet, and I want to have that here - but since I am using another distro right now I don't have it preinstalled
<Exasparilla> and warty?
<GotD0t> Exasparilla: yea
<Exasparilla> GotD0t: thx
<Exasparilla> I thought I could cure her of her mac envy
<Exasparilla> (shadows and all that)
<GotD0t> Exasparilla: oh... hehe
<ogra_dinner> Exasparilla: in april ;)
<Exasparilla> yeah
<jcoventry> the search doesn't return any results.
<GotD0t> jcoventry: make sure you click update
<jcoventry> i dont see an update button/option
<GotD0t> Exasparilla: except for the small fact that every thing in the gui for mac osx is 3d textured
<GotD0t> jcoventry: sorry... reload
<lupus_> I have read that someone is packaging the recent wine what is cool :)
<ogra_dinner> jcoventry: refresh
<Exasparilla> GotD0t: As long as it looks pretty, it'd be ok.  There are lots of nice gnome themes.
<jcoventry> i must be missing something!
<Telep> I guess there's no way to get three adjacent panes in Evolution?
<GotD0t> jcoventry: there is a button that says reload in the top left corner with two green arrows
<jcoventry> i dont have the toolbar....
<jcoventry> ah did it via menu.
<jcoventry> there we go
<GotD0t> to get the toolbar go to settings > toolbar
<GotD0t> im really tempted to nuke my windows partition all together
<deang> Odd problem:  My uppercase b and question mark key do not work.
<GotD0t> deang: thats very interesting...
<GotD0t> deang: i can understand needed the question mark... but who uses the uppercase B?
<zig`zag> i do
<ogra_dinner> lol
<jcoventry> i search for VLC and i've also tried videolan and VLC media player and it never gets the right thing?
<GotD0t> man... you people have no sense of humor
<GotD0t> AHH! firefox is really pissing me off
<Matt|> is the rss headline feed thing in firefox permanently down now?
<grendel> hello to everyone
<GotD0t> firefox apparently doesn't like my search choices
<GotD0t> as it keeps removing the search engine add-ons that i add
<GotD0t> and replacing them with broken ones
<grendel> does anyone know why is the ubuntu installation cd failing at copying files from the cd ?
<grendel> is this common ?
<zig`zag> corrupted cd?
<Matt|> grendel, must be a cd failure
<GotD0t> grendel: did you check the md5sum of the cd before burning... and what speed did you burn it at
<Evgh> hi guys there are ready ltmodem driver for ubuntu kernel? the debian one are only for 686 compiled kernel?
<zig`zag> or it could be the drive
<grendel> zig`zag, Matt|, but it installed the base system just fine..
<Matt|> grendel, might be corrupted cd anyway
<grendel> GotD0t, yep..
<grendel> Matt|, ok going to burn again.
<GotD0t> grendel: you installing apps from the cd?
<d0gmaz> how can i backup my whole boot enchilada i have ubuntu installed and have free space where im gonna install windows XP wich is gonna overwrite my mbr so i need to backup and put it back how can i do it?
<Evgh> http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/
<ogra_dinner> grendel: burn it slow !
<grendel> ogra_dinner, ok.
<zig`zag> just update/add packages throgh synaptic if you have the bandwidth
<GotD0t> d0gmaz: you should make a boot floppy
<d0gmaz> GotD0t, tell me all about it :)
<GotD0t> d0gmaz: i dunno how to accomplish said task...
<GotD0t> d0gmaz: but there is a way
<zig`zag> if you have a live cd you dont really need a boot floppy, you can reinstall grub/lillo through knoppix or the like
<GotD0t> true
<GotD0t> but boot floppies are safer IMHO
<zig`zag> probably
<Zugot2> ubuntu linux loads smoothly
<Zugot2> i'm impressed
<d0gmaz> yes because i dont know a thing about the bootloader and wich mountpoint and kernel stuff i have to know
<d0gmaz> i want to backup it
<wasabi> um. my ubuntu just "died". =( I can't place it to any change either. X starts, shows the X cursor, does nothing. as soon as I move the mouse, X dies and doesn't come back
<Evgh> hi guys there are ready ltmodem driver for ubuntu kernel? the debian one are only for 686 compiled kernel?
<jesse_132> anyone running mythtv?
<GotD0t> wasabi: your ubuntu didnt die... your x died
<wasabi> well yes.
<bruceonline> hi, does something like www.cpanel.net exist for ubuntu?
<GotD0t> what is cpanel?
<wasabi> that's why he pasted the site
<bruceonline> its a control panel for webservers
<Riddell> bruceonline: try webmin
<GotD0t> bruceonline: apparently it does... because im seeing them in my repos
<lumpi> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<zig`zag> d0gmaz: nothing to do with the kernel, /etc/fstab has all your mountpoint info - its safe. just make a boot disk/use a livecd after you insall windows and reinstall grub or lillo, they are both good boot managers. they both have FAQs on the net just search google
<bruceonline> jup
<GotD0t> bruceonline: but im using hoary... so it might not be in the repos for warty
<ogra> lumpi: hast du ubuntu-de schon probiert ?
<GotD0t> wow... ogra speaks german
<bruceonline> nicht nur orga... ;)
<d0gmaz> zig`zag, arent there config files like in lilo with the info where the kernel is?
<ogra> GotD0t: yep....my mothers tongue :)
* GotD0t feels inadequate... as hes only just learning spanish and not doing so well
* ogra thinks about a spnaish crashcourse for mataro
<lumpi> thx
<bruceonline> thx for the infos...
<GotD0t> well i live in south florida... where english is a second language
<Slackman> heh
<ogra> GotD0t: lol
<Slackman> much like london :)
<Matt|> oy
<Matt|> we speak the queens english here
<zig`zag> dog: the kernel and everything should be in /boot, if your using warty it will be something like /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.x
<Slackman> Matt|, just not most of london :)
<GotD0t> im bored
<Slackman> Matt|, when i landed I thought i'd come to the wrong country =)
<ogra> d0gmaz: the equivalent to lilo.conf is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Matt|> bah not true
<zig`zag> dog: i use grub and you just specify that info when installing grub, not through a config file, if i remeber correctly
<Matt|> Slackman, our multiculturalism is a strength :)
<Matt|> but everyone speaks english...
<Slackman> Matt|, i didn't say it wasn't :) i'm just saying enlish is a second language to most of london
<Matt|> hmm
<ogra> GotD0t: against the boredom: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9804.0/0930.html
<Matt|> not sure
<d0gmaz> zig`zag, i dont use lilo i use grub but im new to linux so i need to know exactly before im prompted for the kernel name and dir
* GotD0t smacks X-Chat for not opening up links in the right display
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Nivlem> How does one get Ubuntu to mount hfsplus filesystem read/write...the info at sourceforge only have information about a patch for 2.4 kernels.
<Aktarus_> grazie! :)
<Matt|> *laughs*
<zig`zag> if english is a second langauage to most in london, whats the first?
<Matt|> zig`zag, he means most people have a different first language
<ogra> zig`zag: probably something arabospanishchinese ?
<Matt|> Aktarus_, want me to copy and paste?
<Slackman> zig`zag, not all the same first language...
<Aktarus_> english a second language in london? sounds fun...
<Slackman> zig`zag, its not strictly true.. =)
<Matt|> Slackman, whereabouts were you staying?
<zig`zag> yeah, i phrased that wrong i think... makes sense all the immigrants arn't coming from the same country
<Slackman> Matt|, up in Tunbridge wells atm....tis very nice....very cold though
<d0gmaz> is there something nicer than xpdf its horrible
<Slackman> d0gmaz, gpdf
<Matt|> Slackman, ah nice
<zig`zag> xpdf isnt horrible, lol
<bruceonline> what antivirus scanner is good for ubuntu to check mails ?
<Matt|> omg
<ogra> Slackman: not on warty.....(read it doesnt work)
<Matt|> bruceonline, not needed
<RubenV> bruceonline: it's linux
<Slackman> Matt|, where abouts are you?
<Aktarus_> during the installation from the install-cd (i386), when I must partition the HD, it sees the partitions correctly but there is an error when the system triesto format or to mount them, and I noticed that on the devfs filesytem, for that hard disk are present only the "disc" and "part1" devices, while the other partiton not. I tried to make "part2", "part3" and "part4" with mknod but the system can't use these partition anyway.
<RubenV> forget about virusses :)
<Matt|> Slackman, docklands
<Matt|> east london
<bruceonline> Hm i want to make a mailserver for windows clients... and
<GotD0t> bruceonline: unless you want to make sure you're sending them to your windows buddies
<bruceonline> ...
<ogra> bruceonline: look for aegis at gnomefiles.org
<Slackman> Matt|, ah nice...i went for an interview there...its very nice
<Slackman> Matt|, very expensive too
<Matt|> pretty nice
<Matt|> nah
<ogra> bruceonline: for servers clamav
<Matt|> i'm very east ;)
<Matt|> Slackman, where i am is quite comfy but very souless
<Slackman> Matt|, souless?
<iva> hey s0cks
<Matt|> when my brother visited he called it a barren wasteland
<Matt|> Slackman, not much to do ;)
<Aktarus_> during the installation from the install-cd (i386), when I must partition the HD, it sees the partitions correctly but there is an error when the system tries to format or to mount them, and I noticed that on the devfs filesytem, for that hard disk are present only the "disc" and "part1" devices, while the other partitons not. I tried to make "part2", "part3" and "part4" with mknod but the system can't use these partitions anyway.
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Slackman> heh, can't you take the DLR to somewhere interesting though?
<Matt|> someone help hiM!
<bruceonline> thx for infos... ;)
<Matt|> someone help Aktarus_
<s0cks> Hey iva.
<Slackman> i kinda wish i was in london now...Tunbridge Wells has nothing...
<Matt|> Slackman, yeah canary wharf isn't too far
<xukun> Aktarus_: how big is hdd?
<Aktarus_> 80gb
<Matt|> his first partition is nfts
<Matt|> ntfs
<Aktarus_> maxtor ultradma 133
<Aktarus_> yes
<Nivlem> Does Ubuntu use LVM to detect drives and the appropriate filesystem?
<Aktarus_> and kernel 2.4 sees all correctly (on gentoo 2004.3)
<Aktarus_> no
<Zugot2> p3/500 with 128MB is not enough for ubuntu and gnome
<Aktarus_> no LVM, normal way only
<Zugot2> this thing is slow...
<ogra> Zugot2: add some mem.....
<Matt|> Zugot2, ^^
<xukun> Aktarus_: I had similar problem, and it only partioned after I let it auto partition
<Matt|> aha
<d0gmaz> how can i see where grub is installed on the mbr or partition?
<Matt|> d0gmaz, you got a separate partition for /boot?
<Nivlem> Aktarus: Are you typing at me? I am trying to figure out what mounts my firewire drive with HFSPLUS when I unplug/replug it in? That way I can try and determine how(if it is possible) to mount the partitions read/write
<Aktarus_> but with auto partition does it erese all data on the hd?
<Matt|> Aktarus_, yeah
<Matt|> :(
<Matt|> bye bye windows...
<ViN86> hello
<ViN86> im tryin out ubuntu
<ViN86> on a live cd
<Matt|> hi
<ViN86> and i want to try to get my wireless workin
<Slackman> hmm i know that LVM is Logical Volume Manager but what does it actually do?
<ViN86> cept, i cant. heh
<Aktarus_> Nivle: no, sorry.. :)
<Nivlem> Aktaru: Ok sorry...I just saw you mention LVM
<ViN86> any specific module i need to load?
<xukun> Aktarus_: hmm, I think its possible to auto partion only the partition you want to use, but not sure
<osiris_22> ok
<Matt|> ViN86, the module for your wifi card. But you will also probably need the firmware. Don't know how you could do that with a live cd
<Aktarus_> nivlem: yes, it's a big mess in this channell...
<osiris_22> can someone tell me the command to mount my ntfs partition on hda1?
<Matt|> Aktarus_, how big is your ntfs partition?
<ViN86> Matt|: :o dang.  my gigabit works nicely, just wanted to see how wireless worked
<ViN86> this is a laptop, and i need wireless at school, heh
<Aktarus_> matt|: 52GB
<Matt|> ViN86, well it will work with the installed version, because then you can copy the firmware to the harddisk
<Matt|> Aktarus_, maybe if you made that smaller
<Matt|> Aktarus_, like 48 gigs smaller
<xukun> ViN86: which card?
<susanne1729> HI all
<ViN86> eh, one sec, ill get info
<Matt|> i'm off
<Aktarus_> Matt|: maybe, but the strange thing is that the old kernel 2.4 sees al correctly...
<ogra> hi
<Matt|> bye all
<ogra> bye
<Matt|> Aktarus_, good luck mate
<ViN86> device manager says, Atheros Communications Inc 802.11abg NIC
<xukun> Aktarus_: that is very strange!
<osiris_22> no one knows how i can moutn my ntfs partition
<osiris_22> come on some one.
<ViN86> AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<susanne1729> Can sb. help me? whenever I want to compile a c++ prog, it get: gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': File or Directory not found
<Aktarus_> xukun: yes I know
<Nivlem> osiris_22: Yes I can help
<osiris_22> thanks nivlem
<ogra> susanne1729: install build-essential
<osiris_22> what do i gotta do to mount it?
<ViN86> osiris_22: i only know slackware procedures at the moment, heh
<siretart> susanne1729: apt-get install build-essential
<zig`zag> osi: mount -t ntfs /dev/patition /mnt/point
<zig`zag> something like that
<Aktarus_> xukun: I also tried to post my problem on usenet, maybe somone will answer me the solution... :)
<Pluk> hi all
<Nivlem> osiris_22: This is the command line way... mount -tntfs /dev/hdaX /media/<your directory>
<xukun> Aktarus_: try partioning your hdd with other os like knoppix
<zig`zag> osi: "man mount"
<zig`zag> oh that sounds dirty
<ViN86> lmao
<osiris_22> umm i dont understad what my directory is?
<xukun> Aktarus_: I think that would be a bad I idea!
<Nivlem> osiris_22: I don't know for sure on the newer kernels if the ability to write to ntfs is enabled...it was necessary to compile the kernel if you wanted to write and read..otherwise it defaults to just read access
<Aktarus_> xukun: I tried to partition and format all from the gentoo live cd 2004.3: I've done that correctly, but then the ubuntu installation program DOESN'T SEE the partitons!!!
<xukun> Aktarus_: I think that would be not a bad I idea!
<osiris_22> nivlem
<osiris_22> whayt is your directory
<Nivlem> osiris_22: Wait one..
<Aktarus_> xukun: do you refer to the idea of posting on usenet?
<xukun> Aktarus_: do you have any ata or some strange other drives in your system?
<d0gmaz> can i install windows xp (wich overwrites my mbr) pop in my ubuntu cd start it with expert and reinstall grub?
<xukun> Aktarus_: no
<zig`zag> nick Pork
<Zugot2> what vpn software comes with ubuntu?
<Aktarus_> xukun: I have another HD on the same ide channel, and on the other ide channel i've got a cd-rw and a dvd-ram
<Zugot2> freeswan?   openvpn?
<xukun> Aktarus_: I mean the idea of using other live cd like knoppix
<Aktarus_> xukun: oh, ok. but why? I uset the gentto live cd succesfully!! :)
<ogra> Aktarus_: what is set in your BIOS ? try playing with the LBA option.....i ve seen this work
<grendel> so dudes, how's the package support for Ubuntu ?
<xukun> Aktarus_: ogra has a good point!
<Aktarus_> ogra: ok, I'll try!! Thanks!! :)
<grendel> I have been using debian for a long time....and I'm considering to move to Ubuntu...
<xukun> Aktarus_: I would realy also try the knoppix cd
<osiris_22> dude there no dierectery in media that i can put in
<grendel> and the package support for debian is really good.
<osiris_22> it dont even make sence to jme
<Aktarus_> xukun: ok, I'ltry also with knoppix!! :)
<xukun> Aktarus_: good luck man
<Aktarus_> xukun: thank you!!
<Aktarus_> now I've got to rebbot to try in these ways...
<xukun> grendel: ubuntu is supper
<Nivlem> osiris_22: Sorry had to do something...you need to create a directory under /media that will be the mount point for the filesystem
<ogra> Aktarus_: good luck ;)
<Aktarus_> thank you all and good bye!! :(
<xukun> bye
<Aktarus_> thank you all and good bye!! :)
<grendel> xukun, are there w32codecs in Ubuntu ?
<Nivlem> osiris_22: You would do this with this command... sudo mkdir /media/ntfs(if you want the directory to be called ntfs)...
<ogra> grendel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<grendel>  ogra, thanks
<Nivlem> osiris_22: Then you would issue the mount command I gave you earlier ;-)
<osiris_22> 'ok nivlem when i try to do it.. it tells me conotents cant be displayed
<ogra> grendel: you need marillat :)
<Nivlem> osiris_22: What command did you issue?
* GotD0t secretly things ogra is marillat
<grendel> ogra, heheh it works the same way in debian... yep that is the apt source I use...
<ogra> GotD0t: hahahaha
<grendel> ogra, that is great... does debian apt sources work on ubuntu or are they completly diffenrent ?
<ogra> grendel: normal debian apt-sources will bring up conflicts...
<ogra> grendel: but marillat testing is fine with warty
<Nivlem> osiris_22: What command did you issue to get the "contents can't be displayed"?
<grendel> ogra, ohh ok... cool...
<grendel> ogra, thanks
* GotD0t wishes he hadn't switched to hoary, so he could play AA
<ogra> GotD0t: hehe... reinstall ....
<GotD0t> ogra: im not that desparate
<ogra> lol
<GotD0t> of course the irony is that i switched to hoary because my friend told me about the updated drivers
<bruceonline> Where can i get a good lamp tutorial?
<ogra> GotD0t: they are updated ;) just not the binary ones *g*
<GotD0t> that and i was missing regular crashes in windows... so i figured if i switch to a dev release i'd get some crashes
<Slackman> bruceonline, lamphp or lampearl?
<bruceonline> lamphp
<Slackman> bruceonline, php.net...i'd recommend using apache 2 but use MPM=prefork
<Slackman> when your compiling
<Hikaru79> Can someone look at this URL and tell me if they're able to connect: ftp://24.57.4.59
<xukun> what is the reason that cdrecord --scanbus does not show my burner in ubuntu?
<e6> Hello
<bruceonline> @Slackman thx
<Slackman> np
<e6> Looking for help with a Supramax (2920) winmodem on ubuntu
<ender__> Hikaru79: An error occurred while loading ftp://24.57.4.59:
<ender__> Could not connect to host 24.57.4.59
<sfvg> anyone using realplayer
<e6> #help
<Hikaru79> =/ I see
<Hikaru79> ender__, ever used vsftpd?
<ogra> GotD0t: oh, btw: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/013184.html
<loevborg_> xukun, cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI maybe?
<ender__> yes
<Slackman> vsftpd is quite good
<dher> hmm, any php4 imap package available?
<Hikaru79> =O Could you perhaps give me a hand>?
<Hikaru79> See, I can't connect remotely, as you just confirmed
<ender__> of course what's up?
<Hikaru79> But I *can* connect locally
<Hikaru79> At ftp://192.168.1.15
<Hikaru79> Which is it's local IP
<e6> Thats because the config of the ftp server
<Hikaru79> That works fine... from outside the network though, nothing >>
<Hikaru79> Thought so
<Hikaru79> But I've been messing with it for days
<GotD0t> ogra: i saw that
<Hikaru79> And no progress
<ender__> the ip you gave is internal and means you have opened your firewall for the port and done the right forward isn't it?
<Hikaru79> I have no firewall. But I've forwarded ports 20-23 and 77
<Zugot2> wow... toshiba notebook memory is damn expensive
<Hikaru79> Since all of those seem to be mentioned at some point in the conf file
<e6> Could anybody tell me where to look for drivers on Winmodem SupraMax USB 2920
<ender__> to xxx.xxx.1.15
<ogra> Hikaru79: for web you need port 80
<ender__> let me look to my vsftpd.conf to sec
<Zugot2> i might just be keeping this notebook at 128MB for a while
<xukun> loevborg_: cdrecord --scanbus dev=ATAPI doesnt show anything
<loevborg_> xukun, that is indeed strange. 1) run it as root, 2) check your /var/log/messages
<xukun> loevborg_: burning in nautilus is no problem, work fine
<ogra> xukun: simply burn with cdrecord dev=/dev/hdX where X is the device letter
<Hikaru79> ogra, I forwarded 80 too, but my Apache server works fine, so I didn't list that one.
<Hikaru79> Just my vsftpd with problems
<xukun> ogra: maybe stupid thing to ask, but how can I find which hdx its?
<ogra> Hikaru79: i missed the ftp://
<ogra> Hikaru79: sorry
<ogra> xukun: device-manager ?
<jnk_> hi
<ogra> xukun: in the advanced tab
<jnk_> is it possible to have emacs keybindings in gedit ?
<AElfwine> hey
<AElfwine> does anybody have already had problems with nvidia driver ?
<xukun> ogra: thanks
<ogra> AElfwine: did you use the ubuntu package ?
<RubenV> jnk_: why not use emacs then?
<ender__> Hikaru79: do you have a own compiled kernel?
<jnk_> RubenV: well key-bindings are not the only thing criterium to consider in an editor :)
<RubenV> gedit is nice for simple text stuff
<confrey> hi everybody
<AElfwine> ogra : i have doin a #sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<RubenV> but for though work
<RubenV> rather not :)
<AElfwine> and followed the instructions
<ogra> AElfwine: did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<AElfwine> ogra : yes
<jnk_> RubenV: yep! but even for simple stuff I like to have emacs keybindings...
<ogra> AElfwine: on warty ?
<ender__> Hikaru79: you don't have a firewall but nmap shows nothing on the IP you gave.
<CraHan> hmm emacs... guess I'll have to take a chance and learn how to use that someday
<AElfwine> ogra : of course
<RubenV> CraHan: vim!
<CraHan> uh oh
<ogra> AElfwine: so what is the error ?
<AElfwine> ogra : and also removed lines Load "dri" and Load "GLcore" in XF86Config-4
* CraHan retracts his statement
<confrey> Ihave just installed ubuntu, but : how can I play mp3?
<CraHan> it's ok RubenV, no harm done, I didn't say antything
<RubenV> :D
<RubenV> just a matter of personal taste anyway
<RubenV> but if you gotta learn one
<RubenV> take vim ;)
<ogra> AElfwine: and what error do you have ?
<AElfwine> ogra : the pb is the X server start correctly, a nvidia screens appear but X crashes just after with eror message type 11 ...
<CraHan> I've been playing with vim a bit
<melazyboy> isn't -s 9 the highest precedent for a kill signal you can send?
<CraHan> I'm starting to get the hang of it
<CraHan> 9 is kill
<CraHan> it's a license to kill :)
<CraHan> you can't be anymore insistent :)
<confrey> Ihave just installed ubuntu, but : how can I play mp3?
<RubenV> CraHan: use the vimtutor
<melazyboy> nevermind i figured it out, was wondering why a set of processes woulden't die, they are zombied and dead
<CraHan> afaik there's TERM (which asks nicely), and then there's kill
<CraHan> RubenV: ah ok, I'll give that a go
<RubenV> CraHan: there's a whole motherload of signals
<RubenV> but term and kill are the ones that eliminate
<RubenV> man signal for more details
<CraHan> RubenV: yeah I know, but afaik kill is the most drastic you can send a process
<RubenV> true
<melazyboy> CraHan: Term is -s 5 right?
<RubenV> or, you could ofcourse power off the box
<CraHan> no idea, I use kill -TERM for that
<RubenV> that's even more drastic
<RubenV> term is default, afaik
<warty> my web pages are taking a long time to come up,i guess ipv6 is configured by default on ubantu
<CraHan> RubenV: no, yanking out the powercable is even more drastic :)
<ender__> Hikaru79: here it is: https://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-ftp-vsftpd-conf.html
<RubenV> kill <pid> equals sending sigterm
<warty> do i have to disable ipv6
<melazyboy> whats the difference between SIGKILL and KILL?
<RubenV> it's the same
<RubenV> -9 -KILL or -SIGKILL are equivalent
<melazyboy> then why is there -SIGKILL and -KILL
<melazyboy> seems silly
<melazyboy> what does HUP do?
<AElfwine> ogra : ?
<RubenV> hup is mostly a restart signal
<RubenV> man signal :)
<ogra> AElfwine: hmm, no idea
<d-b_> HOw will I find out the instalation details of a package?
<warty> does apt-get work with ubantu
<CraHan> warty: yes it does
<warty> & about the ipv6 do i have to disable it
<xukun> AElfwine: what does log say
<ogra> AElfwine: anyhow it doen not look driver related....what kind of HW do you have ?
<ogra> does
<CraHan> warty: I'd leave it as is, at least, I haven't disabled anything ipv6 related myself
<AElfwine> ogra : Nvidia Geforce FX 5700
<AElfwine> xukun : wait 2 sec
<ogra> AElfwine: i mean the rest ;)
<AElfwine> lol
<warty> yeah,but web pages take a long time to load on a adsl connection
<ogra> warty: look in the about:config url and search for v6 ...try if it is better if you disable it in firefox
<AElfwine> ogra : portable computer (or laptop ? - sorry I'm french) : Athlon 64 3000 + , Nvidia Geforce FX 5700 @64Mo, HD 60 Go , wifi g, network interface ...
<ogra> AElfwine: ah, athlon 64
<ogra> AElfwine: that may be the prob....
<AElfwine> ogra : ... :(
<AElfwine> ogra : no driver for this architecture ?
<warty> can i save files on a live cd
<ogra> AElfwine: i am not sure if the nvidia-glx drivers work with 64bit
<warty> i had a problem on my nvidia vard
<ogra> AElfwine: does nvidia provide them at all ?
<AElfwine> ogra : there is just ine file to dowload on the nvidia site ..
<ogra> AElfwine: does it indicate the arch anywhere ?
<Hikaru79> ender__, will that link's instructions still apply to Ubuntu?
<AElfwine> ogra : i mean : there is inly one for AMD64 ...
<AElfwine> ogra : so I suppod
<AElfwine> s$
<AElfwine> oups
<AElfwine> ogra : so i suppose it would work fine ..
<Pluk> nvidia drivers for amd64 work ok
<xukun> AElfwine: are u using the 64 or 32 kernel?
<ogra> AElfwine: hmm, so they should be right...
<AElfwine> 64
<AElfwine> do you want to see my log file ?
<AElfwine> i don t understand everything inside
<confrey^^> hi again
<ogra> AElfwine: hmm, immoral offers :)
<ogra> AElfwine: post it to #flood
<confrey^^> how can I play mp3s in ubuntu?
<ender__> Hikaru79: the conf part of course. and also hide the conf page you have on port 80 :-)
<ogra> confrey^^: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ender__> but if your ip change you'll have to find a trick to update and reload vsftpd
<Hikaru79> What do you mean, ender__?
<ender__> vsftpd is step by default for being passive ftp server. So it needs to know the ip from outside
<ender__> that's in the page i gave you
<Hikaru79> Right
<Hikaru79> So do I just put my external IP address? 24.57.4.59?
<ender__> yes: do the test
<Tpyo_Knig> Hi
<ender__> perhaps not that never know :-)
<jelte> Hi all... just installed ubuntu and it looks good. Just a quick question. I'd like to install muine the music player, but synaptic doesn't list it. Should i add something to my sources.list?  i'm a little worried that that will screw things up with regards to using the 'smart upgrade' of synaptic.. since it might make different decisions if i have more repositories than just the ubuntu ones?
* ogra wonders how one can Excess Flood in #flood
<Hikaru79> jelte, why not download the binary/source from it's homepage and manually install it?
<melazyboy> jelte: Yes you should probably add the debian repos
<jelte> Hikaru79, well that was my second option... just wondering if its not easier/better to just use synaptic/apt .. its what its designed for i s'pose ;-)
<ogra> jelte: there is no mono in ubuntu by default try here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<melazyboy> jelte: Or uncomment it as most would have it
<ogra> jelte: there is also muine for ubuntu in the mono repo
<seemen> is there any abandonware from Loki now that theyre closed down, anyone?
<jelte> ogra, thanks for the link... but i'm afraid I'm lost ;-/    what's mono?  related somehow to muine?
<seemen> i need a good game
<ogra> jelte: muine is programmed in mono, its a language
<jelte> ogra, ah.. so i'd need that first before installing?   perhaps its better to just grab the rpm and use alien
<ogra> jelte: you need the tseng repository in synaptic....there is also a muine package compiled for ubuntu
<jelte> that way my repositories will be ok
<jelte> ogra, so how would that effect a smart upgrade?
<AElfwine> ogra : a idea ?
<Tpyo_Knig> how can I use apt-get to install ndiswrapper?
<ogra> jelte: in no way, except there are newer official mono/muine packages, then they would get updated :)
<melazyboy> Tpyo_Knig: you can't
<ogra> AElfwine: you got dropped in the middle of the file :(
<Tpyo_Knig> :(
<melazyboy> Tpyo_Knig: Its a module not a program
<AElfwine> arg
<Tpyo_Knig> melazyboy I have the package, .tar.gz i did the make
<jelte> ogra, well that shouldn't be too bad! ;-)   also, maybe i missed something, but shouldn't synaptic have some sort of 'update' function?  equivalent to apt-get update?
<Tpyo_Knig> but it wont make install
<Tpyo_Knig> with version .11
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363
<melazyboy> Tpyo_Knig: Not sure what you need to do, when you type make install what does it tell you?
<dingo> just now i installed ubuntu , the install script did not ask for root password is this the righ behaviour??
<melazyboy> Tpyo_Knig: And did you ./configure it yet?
<ogra> melazyboy: you dont need to compile anything
<ogra> dingo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lizdeika> why there is no runlelvel admin in ubuntu's gnome-system-tools ?
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: ignore the line with the kernel update, yoiur kernel is up to date, the hiwto is a bit outdated
<jdub> lizdeika: because it's not supported by upstream, and we don't think it's the right way to go about providing a gui for those tasks.
* dingo ubuntu looks cool my ac97 based sound card is workin 
<Tpyo_Knig> it says no target to make install
<GoneBoB> realistically, I haven't changed runlevel except to reboot or shutdown... in many years
<ogra> jdub: what about something like that (probbly cut down a bit more) ? http://www.grawert.net/services.png
<GoneBoB> though people tend to get very upset when you mention a better boot system
<lizdeika> jdub: whats alternative ?
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: follow the howto i gave you
<bob2> GoneBoB: they tend to ask people to justify massive changes for small gains, ime
<Zugot2> hmm
<AElfwine> ogra : too big file ....
<AElfwine> ogra : i resend just the end .
<ogra> AElfwine: the last lines will do
<GoneBoB> bob2: yes, but there's nothign inherently wrong with change
<Tpyo_Knig> ogra, where can I get the, ndiswrapper-utils? it isnt in synaptic and apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils yields nothing
<FSK405C> so how would one go about adding a sound card to ubuntu? others have suggested alsaconfig but even after reinstalling alsa packages I cant find that proggie anywhere. Any suggestions for an ubuntu n00blar?
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: on which architecture are you  ? ix86 ?
<bob2> GoneBoB: to a dependency-based system?  it's just a ton of work, in theory it's very cool.
<Zugot2> anyone know off the top of their head where the wireless settings are kept?   like web key and such?
<bob2> FSK405C: plugging it in is enough.
<bob2> Zugot2: /etc/network/interfaces
<Tpyo_Knig> ogra, correct
<FSK405C> bob2: Nope. It refuses to identify the card. :/
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: its normally there
<bob2> FSK405C: unless you have more than one card, then you have a bug.
<bob2> FSK405C: how do you know it's not identifying it?
<jdub> ogra: yeah, something fairly similar to that
<Zugot2> bob2, thanks
<FSK405C> bob2: Just the one card ... no devices/mixers found error, sound volume constant snaps back to 0 on attempts to adjust
<Tpyo_Knig> root@wdbt:/home/twiztid # apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Tpyo_Knig> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Tpyo_Knig> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Tpyo_Knig> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils
<dingo> how can i change the screen resolution being a normal user?
<webmaven_> hello folks.
<AElfwine> ogra : done
<ogra> jdub: great, i would like to drop it in a pygtk class in mataro to get it improved by ppl there ;)
<bob2> FSK405C: does it show up in dmesg?
<GoneBoB> myself and a freind were postulating on the possibility of a 'suspend to disk' type startup accelerator (ie: on first load, it loads programs, then saves a snapshot, which in future it loads)
<Mayday> is it just me or is natulius dead slow in hoary?
<webmaven_> I am trying the Live CD on a laptop, but am stuck in 640x480.
<melazyboy> What do you guys use to unrar i tried the package 'unrar' but no joy
<bob2> dingo: you can use the gnome-xrandr applet
<jelte> ogra, so much for that ... tseng repository doesn't seem to contain all the stuff that muine needs (even though it's got muine).. :-(
<GoneBoB> is there anything inherently stupid about that I've overlooked?
<bob2> ogra: you're coming to spain?
<bob2> Mayday: install gamin
<ogra> bob2: yep
<bob2> Mayday: you removed ubuntu-desktop and forgot to see what it Depends on nowadays
<mjr> dingo, computer / system settings / resolution or somesuch
<FSK405C> bob2 lemme check ;)
<ogra> bob2: see OliverGrawert....on the ConferenceAtendees site
<bob2> GoneBoB: programs are not generally that stable
<kaiser-> what does "you should exit the X server." mean ?
<webmaven_> mjr, did you mean me?
<bob2> ogra: oooooh, didn't link the name and irc nick in my head.  cool :-)
<GoneBoB> kaiser-: sudo vi /etc/X11/XF86Config
<kaiser-> im triying to install some drivers for my graphic card
<mjr> webmaven_, no, actually
<kaiser-> should i just type that ?
<GoneBoB> kaiser-: no
<GoneBoB> what card
<ogra> bob2: ;)
<bob2> kaiser-: what card?
<kaiser-> geforce 4 ti4200
<Mayday> bob2: thanks, apt-get install gamin fixed the problem
<Tpyo_Knig> ogra, no luck on apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils, and yes @ ix86
<FSK405C> yep it does
<GoneBoB> kaiser-: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: strange....
<GoneBoB> then run nvidia-glx-config enable
<Tpyo_Knig> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Tpyo_Knig> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils
<GoneBoB> you'll have to enable restricted
<webmaven_> When I go to Computer/System Configuration/Screen Resolution I only have 640x480 and 75Hz as options.
<kaiser-> you mean i havae to do it as root ?
<ogra> AElfwine: i am wondering if the synaptics driver causes probs with the amd64 nvidia one
<newtolinux> hello, im trying to get php on my ubuntu box yet apt-get isntall php returns with no package
<newtolinux> does anyone know what the package is called?
<kaiser-> btw GoneBoB what do i do after its done ?
<kaiser-> should i reboot or something ?
<Ja1> php4
<GoneBoB> newtolinux: you can seach with apt-cache search X
<GoneBoB> newtolinux: you can seach with apt-cache search php
<GoneBoB> kaiser-: logout, login again
<kaiser-> okay
<AElfwine> ogra : synaptics  ?
<bob2> kaiser-: what sort of cord is it?
<RubenV> AElfwine: touchpad driver
<bob2> newtolinux: libapache2-mod-php4
<bob2> for apache2
<ogra> AElfwine: its mentioned in your last log lines.....
<webmaven_> What do I need to do to get the liveCD to recognize that my laptop's resolution is actually 1024x768?
<ogra> AElfwine: its for the touchpad
<newtolinux> ive got apache
<newtolinux> 1.3.31
<newtolinux> how would i unstall my current apache version
<bob2> newtolinux: apt-get remove apache
<newtolinux> then i can install apache 2 with php
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: it is at least on the CD afaik....look in the pool directory of the install cd
<Tpyo_Knig> webmaven_, screen=1024x768 for an argument, try that :/
<bob2> apt-get install apache2
<newtolinux> k
<AElfwine> ogra : how could I remplace it ?
<webmaven_> Tpyo_Knig, when do I try that, exactly?
<AElfwine> ogra : putting a real mouse ?
<Tpyo_Knig> when selecting kernel
<GoneBoB> Tpyo_Knig: where did you pull that from?
<AElfwine> ogra : or change the driver ?
<Tpyo_Knig> after u select it , before u hit enter
<ogra> AElfwine: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and change the input device
<GoneBoB> ah, set the framebuffer to 1024
<Tpyo_Knig> GoneBoB, I do it with other LiveCD's that dont like my GFX card
<webmaven_> Tpyo_Knig, Hmm. I may have missed that, the CD seemed to boot without asking me anything. Did I just look away at the wrong moment?
<ogra> AElfwine: but its only a guess....the nvidia drivers are hard to debug
<kaiser-> GoneBoB, hmm i still cant change my hz to higher
<kaiser-> doesnt seem like anything's changed
<AElfwine> ogra : i will try it later
<AElfwine> ogra : thanks for your ideas
<anders_> anybody having problems with alsa in hoary?
<Tpyo_Knig> webmaven_ yes, the cd asked me what i wanted to used, kernel with acpi, sagfe mode kernel, etc...
<webmaven_> OK, I'll reboot and try again. Thanks Tpyo_Knig
<AElfwine> and thanks to RubenV and xukun too
<Tpyo_Knig> no
<newtolinux> ok, now i removed a file wich i dont want to remove
<Tpyo_Knig> ogra, what directory in pool on the install cd?
<newtolinux> any suggestions on getting it back?
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: anywhere below n .... dunno....
<GoneBoB> kaiser-: try pressing ctrl+alt+bksp :)
<GoneBoB> that will force a restart of X
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: it is a supported package, so i am sure its on the cd
<newtolinux> any suggestions on how to get back a file i removed??
<RubenV> newtolinux: can't
<xukun> AElfwine: does it work now?
<newtolinux> :/
<Myke> hi there...
<newtolinux> that sucks
<RubenV> newtolinux: how did you delete it?
<anders_> alsa stops working after each reboot, only way I figured out to fix it is to apt-get --purge remove hotplug and apt-get install hotpug plus the deps it removed. Alsa is always broken on reboot, and this method always fixes it.
<newtolinux> rm
<newtolinux> rm index.php
<newtolinux> its still in my trash
<RubenV> rm doesn't trash ;)
<newtolinux> :(
<newtolinux> ok, yet another question
<Tpyo_Knig> >.<
<kaiser-> hmm :=
<Myke> newtolinux: if you have some knowlege about the contents of your file and possible size, you can always try to search in the disk...
<melazyboy> anders_: why not just apt-get --reinstall install hotplug ?
<Myke> there's a chance the file in not yet written over
<ogra> melazyboy: why at all ?
<newtolinux> when i ftp into my webhost is there a way i can get eg the entire www folder instead of having to download every file seperatly?
<newtolinux> i tried get /www but that said it could only retreive single files
<anders_> melazyboy: will that purge configuration files?
<melazyboy> Does anyone know how to fix this error message -- The filename indicates that this file is of type 'microsoft wmv video' the contents of the file indicate that the file is of type 'microsoft asf vide' if you open this file the file might present a security risk to your system
<Tpyo_Knig> newtolinux, wget -mr ftp://username:password@ftp.blah.com/www/
<Myke> newtolinux: you probably want to use a graphic ftp tool for that..
<RubenV> melazyboy: rename it
<melazyboy> is that done through gnome?
<Tpyo_Knig> melazyboy, commandline
<Myke> the ftp command for mutiple files is: mget
<melazyboy> RubenV: I dont want to rename them all i just want it to do what im telling it--open them through associated player
<ogra> newtolinux: try nautilus with the connect to server dialog
<newtolinux> k
<anders_> melazyboy: ok, I'll reboot and try it
<Tpyo_Knig> >.<
<Myke> i would never imagine the ubuntu comunity so big.. so fast... :)
<Tpyo_Knig> damn apt-get
<melazyboy> any ideas on how to kill that stupid error message?
<RubenV> Myke: cause it kicks arse :)
<newtolinux> its the best beginner distro ever
<TheStuff> hi all
<ogra> melazyboy:  rename the file
<newtolinux> does anyone know how long it takes to ship cd's orderd from the ubuntu website?
<FSK405C> ok...new question - how to configure irq, etc for a soundcard under ubuntu?
<ogra> melazyboy: make it a .asf
<RubenV> newtolinux: mine are already a month on it's way :)
<jdub> newtolinux: should be there this month if you ordered them before the cutoff - lots of people have them already
<melazyboy> ogra: I have 15k files for the 15th time i dont want to rename the file! i want it to pass the file to the associated app.
<Tpyo_Knig> newtolinux, I ordered mine like a month ago
<Tpyo_Knig> and got them yesterday
<newtolinux> kewl
<Tpyo_Knig> I handed out a few and I just installed it today
<Tpyo_Knig> and am about to rm -rf /
<ogra> melazyboy: the file has the wrong suffix for its mime type
<Myke> by the way... as soon as i have some free time, i'm goint to install a new server here at home with ubuntu, of course, and change the desktops to ubuntu also (right now, i only use it in my laptop), the thing is... that i'm thinking about doing some automatic logins using usb pens, just put the pen in the computer and login should be automatic... any ideas on that?
<Tpyo_Knig> >.<
<newtolinux> i orderd a few 3 weeks ago
<melazyboy> ogra: So.. i don't care.. thats not the job of gnome.
<jdub> Myke: hrm, can't do atm, i don't believe.
<Myke> melazyboy, if the problem is because you have 15k files.. you can always use a script to rename that...
<ogra> melazyboy: so live with the error
<jdub> Myke: you'd have to write or find a pam module that checked a usb device for a particular signature, or mounted it and found a particular file
<melazyboy> Myke: You guys must be completly missing the damn point...
<newtolinux> ok, now im in my ftp via nautilus yet there is no option to download a complete directory, should i copy every file?
<RubenV> melazyboy: no we dodn't
<RubenV> those files are named incorrectly
<RubenV> .wmv ain't for .asf
<RubenV> just blame MS for being so crappy
<RubenV> it's like naming a .jpg to .png
<Tpyo_Knig> newtolinux, easier to use the method I said...
<Myke> melazyboy, we have wrong ext for that file name, the program is warning you... you can change the ext for the files names... or change the program to supress the warning
<melazyboy> Myke: Since when where stupid precations hard coded into linux --- i don't want that one, now how do i change it? your essentially telling me 'install windows you can't have it your way', and im responding with, i don't want a workaround i want to fix the problem... these are shared on windows boxes as well
<Myke> (don't know witch program it is.. btw)
<newtolinux> typoking: i thought you meant nautilus as tool
<ogra> newtolinux: drag n drop
<melazyboy> I thought it was being done through gnome... not the associated app
<Tpyo_Knig> newtolinux, no, i said wget -mr ftp://username:password@ftp.ursite.com/www/
<ogra> melazyboy: everything relys on the mime system ;)
<Tpyo_Knig> melazyboy, what are you trying to do?
<Myke> ok.. let me read your problem carefully (just crosses my eyes before)
<newtolinux> thanks orga, that works
<melazyboy> Yea because when i get the warning if i ps -a, it the app doesn't list
<newtolinux> typo_king: ill remeber that
<melazyboy> Simple... logically i have a set of files that have .wmv, and logically those files have an associated application to play them... i want them to be played and not some stupid brick wall to be placed inbetween them..
<newtolinux> yet another question, i installed libapache2-mod-php4 yet when i try to view a php file it asks me if i want to save the file and it doesnt display it as i would expect :/
<jdub> melazyboy: that error dialogue? it's a bug, and will end up being fixed.
<RubenV> if you had spent all this time rambling on a simple command to rename em :)
<Myke> ok... but, those files are in fact .asf but with .wmp, right?
<RubenV> Myke: yes .wmv
<melazyboy> RubenV: Ive been programming w/ perl for quite some time your complete ignorance to the objective of the question is starting to irratate me, thanks for the info jdub.
<ogra> melazyboy: currently your best option is to rename the file to play it...or see that the generating apop uses the right extension
<ogra> app
<newtolinux> anyone?
<Myke> melazyboy: since that looks like a security feature, you probably don't have a easy way out..
<Myke> you can look at gconf for some obscure choice
<RubenV> melazyboy: why perl? and, uh, ignorance? well thanks
<Myke> or you can look at the code...
<lizdeika> can do smth to make usb pen to automount ?
<melazyboy> I could also go about the problem by dunking my computer into water loosing all data, cating urandom to a random length file untill i have data that resembles that lost, install a vmachine run windows and achive the same thing -- thats not what im looking to do.
<webmaven_> Tpyo_Knig, it didn't work.
<Myke> usually supressing something isn't that hard...
<ogra> newtolinux: did you restart apache after installing ?
<newtolinux> i dunno
<newtolinux> i removed my old, installed this 1
<Myke> lizdeika: are you using ubuntu?
<lizdeika> Myke yes
<Myke> because, with default install... usb pens are automounted here
<ogra> newtolinux: apache needs to be restarted to be aware of the php4 module
<Myke> i've tried two diferent brands
<Ruffian|Q|> hi
<lizdeika> Myke, i inserted and nothing happend :(
<melazyboy> RubenV: Im not looking for a solution to get the files to play, im looking for a solution to disable what ever precaution is preventing them from playing.
<newtolinux> how do i restart it, i relay have no clue what im doing
<newtolinux> *realy
<RubenV> melazyboy: and the solution is to rename em
<webmaven_> Tpyo_Knig, before gnome starts up it looks like the whole screen is being used at the right resolution, but Gnome is only using 640x480 (scaled up) with a 0.5" black border.
* iz is away: snel slapen morguh 6.00 gaat de wekker
<RubenV> like i've been saying all the time
<RubenV> it's 1 simple bash command
<Myke> melazyboy: try to grep gnome-vfs sources for that string...
<RubenV> *sigh*
<melazyboy> RubenV Thats funny i almost never use ignore, congrats. and welcome.
<ogra> melazyboy: its a wrong mime association made ba the generating app or user, gnome isnt able to handle that currently, but its been worked on as jdub said
<RubenV> and btw, it's just an extension to mime mapping error :)
<newtolinux> how do i restart apache?
<Tpyo_Knig> webmaven_ u mind in i /msg u?
* RubenV get's into his bed
<webmaven_> plz do.
<Tpyo_Knig> if^
<Riddell> newtolinux: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<RubenV> not going well anymore
<ogra> melazyboy: the only workaround is currently to rename the file with the right filetype extension
<newtolinux> /usr/sbin/apachectl is not executable, exiting
<grendel> dudes, does anyone know if the Ubuntu installation has a default passwd set for root ? A friend oif mine who just installed Ubuntu said the installer never asked...
<jdub> grendel: root is disabled
<newtolinux> it doesnt set a root password
<grendel> I really think he forgot the passwd...
<newtolinux> as there is no root user
<jdub> grendel: see the FAQ on the website for more info
<ogra> grendel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Myke> newtolinux: /etc/rc3.d/Sxxapache start
<anders_> apt-get --reinstall hotplug did not work, --purge remove and install is only way to get alsa running, how should I debug this further?
<newtolinux> he only needs the password of the first user
<Myke> newtolinux: or /etc/rc3.d/Sxxhttpd start
<grendel> ogra, ok thanks let me read on :D
<ogra> anders_: reinstalling hotplug is not the solution
<Tpyo_Knig> newtolinux, try this.... sudo chmod a+x /usr/sbin/apachectl
<ogra> newtolinux: dont
<ogra> newtolinux: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<anders_> ogra: no, what is?
<Tpyo_Knig> or not...
<Myke> ogra: or that :p
<grendel> oohhh that feature is really cool....
<grendel> :D
<newtolinux> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart works
<ogra> anders_: lets find the error rather then reinstalling hotplug every reboot
<Myke> btw, i don't know why... sudo didn't work for me... my user pass was not acceptable...
<MaERkY> people
<Myke> so, i had to put a root password
<grendel> I think I'm going to install ubuntu
<GoneBoB> ...
<grendel> :D
<anders_> ogra: would be nice yea :)
<Myke> since, you can't put a root password without having root...
<GoneBoB> Myke: how did you set a root password if the user password didn't work
<Myke> you have to boot with: linux=1 option
<MaERkY> i have a pctel modem but when i try installing it in ubuntu the driver supports on kernel 2.4
<MaERkY> pm me
<MaERkY> help
<ogra> anders_: what kind of card ?
<Myke> that way, you go strait for single user mode, root account
<anders_> ogra: it's a extigy (snd-usb-audio)
<ogra> anders_: was it recognized automatically from the installer ?
<Myke> and, it's a good idea that you set up a root password
<ogra> anders_: ahh , usb
<Myke> because anyone can login to your machine (with local access) just booting with: linux=1 as a option
<ogra> anders_: do you have a onboard card ?
<newtolinux> http://195.240.197.240/index.php can someone tell me what the result of that is
<anders_> ogra: yes, I've blacklisted the onboard since the extigy sounds better. I'm on hoary current
<ogra> anders_: hmm, hoary.....
<Riddell> newtolinux: "An error occurred while loading http://195.240.197.240/index.php"
<newtolinux> :/
<Myke> anders_: any diferent from hoary to warry ?
<anders_> ogra: yes, after an upgrade of hotplug something broke I think
<newtolinux> i restarted apache, placed the file in there
<newtolinux> yet no results :(
<Riddell> newtolinux: tail /var/log/apache/error.log
<ogra> anders_: if your sound doesnt work, have you had a look in the loaded modules ?
<anders_> Myke: was ok in warty exept for me needing to blacklist the old "audio" module which iterferes with "snd-usb-audio"
<ogra>  /in/at
<anders_> ogra: oh yes it works
<anders_> ogra: but stops working after each reeboot
<ogra> anders_: the blacklisting too ?
<Myke> anders_: but, any visible diference between hoary and warry?
<keknehv> How can I set up sshd to use IPv4?
<newtolinux> riddell no errors in there
<keknehv> (not IPv6)
<anders_> things worked for a while in hoary until getting the current hotplug upgrade I think
<ogra> anders_: i had issues with blacklisting a sound module in the ordinary /etc/hotplug/blacklist file , i had to use /etc/hotplug.d/alsa-base
<sri> is there a 2.6.9 image for ubuntu?
<ogra> sri: look ate the mailingf lists
<Myke> how is nautilus between hoary and warry?
<sri> ogra: okay
<Myke> sri: i'm compiling one right know...
<Myke> :p
<anders_> ogra: I made a personal blacklist file, /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/myblacklist seems to work
<sri> yeah, I wanted to avoid that
<Myke> it's very easy
<sri> I mean I can do it, but I have some strange problem with debian where I can't seem to get it to book without a initrd
<ogra> anders_: hmm, seems hoary related....have you had a look at bugzilla ?
<Myke> just download 2.6.9
<Myke> copy /boot/config.something to .config in linux-2.6.9 dir
<newtolinux> people, suggestions why php aint working or atleast my php files aint viewable?
<anders_> ogra: yes have searched for hotplug and alsa
<Myke> make
<sri> Myke: yep, thast what I'm doing right now
<Myke> anwser few questions, et voila
<sri> Myke: but I'm lazy, see. :-)
<Myke> the only reason i'm doing this it's to get suspend2 compiled in
<Myke> otherwise i would not this...
<sri> oh, I ahven't done that yet, and I"m not sure how well it will work on my laptop
<Myke> anyone here from Portugal, btw?
<sri> now I found a place that has ubuntu kernel
<sri> but I'm not sure I snould point myself at it.
<Myke> sri, with suspend2? :p
<sri> Myke: dunno, I'm compiling this on my desktop
<jmhodges> gah, i'm trying to install vpython, but its ./configure is telling me i dont have OpenGL, even when i did "CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/include/GL ./configure"
<jmhodges> am i doing something wrong or is the configure just borked?
<Myke> i'm compiling this on my laptop, for quite some time...
<sri> Myke: I have some strange problem where ubuntu doesn't recognize my usb 2.0 ports, and thinks they are all on uhci_hcd
<Myke> kernel has got quite bigger since last time i did this...
<anders_> ogra: do you think I should open a bug? I'm able to recreate the symptoms at each bootup and solve it in a way
<manco> has anyone had any luck getting xfce4.2rc1?
<manco> on hoary
<Myke> jmhodges: do you have opengl instaled?
<Myke> not just run times, but dev packages also?
<newtolinux> anyone?
<jmhodges> Myke: i thought i did, i have a /usr/include/GL/gl.h
<jmhodges> Myke: i would assume that since i installed gtkglarea-dev that this would bring in all the proper depends
<Myke> i don't know that package... isn't it depend on mesa-gl?
<beh> what is a terminal command to show the freespace for all the partitions?
<seemen> is there any city building games for linux (ala simcity)
<seemen> df
<beh> seemen: thanks
<ogra> anders_: yep, do it ... and have a look at the loaded modules dirctly after boot, before you reinstall hotplug and then compare them to the modules loaded later
<FSK405C> ok...new question - how to configure irq, etc for a soundcard under ubuntu?
<Myke> does anyone here uses linux as a gateway for a localnet with windows clients?
<anders_> ogra: ok
<jmhodges> Myke: it depends on xmesalib-gl  and -glu
<jmhodges> or libgl1 and libglu1
<keknehv> how do I set linux to get a static local network ip address (e.g. 192.168.1.50)
<Myke> what do you see when you try to compile vpython?
<newtolinux_> any suggestions why php wont work and apache wont display my files?
<Myke> newtolinux_: check the logs
<Myke> what do they say?
<ogra> keknehv: in the network tool ..... in Computer->System Tools
<jmhodges> Myke: "checking for GL... no"
<newtolinux_> myke: nothing
<jmhodges> well, one sec.. lemme past the whole thing
<ogra> keknehv: or by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<jmhodges> well, not whole, but the last 4 lines
<KneelBeforeXorg> jdub: what's that about the coat hanger?
<jmhodges> Myke: http://www.pastebin.com/124293 I think the final line is because of the missing GL
<Myke> do you have lib-glu1-mesa-dev and mesag-dev installed?
<jmhodges> no, i have xlibmesa-gl-dev .. not glu.. fsck..
<Myke> and xlibmesa-dl-dev
<jmhodges> i think xlibmesa-gl-dev is for xorg isnt it?.. i need the xfree pkgs perhaps..
<Myke> xlibmesa-glu-dev
<jmhodges> i have that one..
<keknehv> What should I put for subnet mask and gateway address?
<jmhodges> but not libglu1-mesa-dev
<melazyboy> Is there a package that installs all of the windows .dlls for you to play wmv and asf files
<Myke> in ubuntu warry they are for xfree
<newtolinux_> can someone try http://195.240.197.240/index.php
<keknehv> (my router's address is 192.168.1.100, modem is 192.168.100.1)
<Myke> it works newtolinux
<ogra>  keknehv: mask: 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.100
<jmhodges> Myke: ah, crap, im using hoary..
<newtolinux> myke: what does the page say?
<keknehv> thanks ogra
<Myke> but, with some mistakes there...
<keknehv> I'll try that
<keknehv> If I'm out for a sec... you know why
<jmhodges> Myke: i dont know.. its very confusing.. there appears to be no libgl1 in hoary..
<ogra> Welcome to Roelandonline.com the online place for information about Roeland Hemsteede
<newtolinux> kewl, finaly works then
<newtolinux> :/
<Myke> jmhodges: i guess.. in hoary, xlibmesa is compiled against xfree :p
<jmhodges> hehe, ok
<newtolinux> dunno why i only see the apache welcome page
<keknehv> Am I still here?
<ogra> yep
<jmhodges> Myke: im going to install all of these glu bits and see whats going on..
<keknehv> Huh. Must not have had time to time out :D
<newtolinux> another question, how do i kill my ftp service i dont want it running
* FSK405C sighs
<Myke> newtolinux: you only see apache page, because you're not using index.php after your ip
<Myke> in default config, index.html comes first
<ogra> FSK405C: an ISA card ?
<keknehv> testing...
<keknehv> I'm still here?
<Myke> yes
<ogra> keknehv: no+
<_|Imanewbie|_> keknehv: yes
<Myke> i'm still compiling this kernel... gees
<Myke> i really need to install distcc around here...
<Ja1> does anybody know how to select monochromatic text rendering for gnome-terminal only? The smeared fonts look ugly on black background.
<jmhodges> Myke: it was the missing glu and xmesa* works fine for xfree it seems
<Myke> you're using hoary with xfree?
<ogra> Ja1: it is possible.... but i cant tell you from the top of my head
<ogra> FSK405C: ??
<newtolinux> ok, then my final question of the night, i download the complete www folder of my website yet when i try to move my www folder to /var/www it says i cant overwrite directory's so i tried to open my home directory using the gui and cut move all files to another opend gui window with the /var/www folder, then it says i dont have enough permissions
<_|Imanewbie|_> how many programs +- are avaliable in ubuntu repositories?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: about 14000
<Myke> /var/www should belong to user nobody
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: thx
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: packages.....
<Myke> so... you don't have permissions to do that...
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: i dunno the amount of binarys in there ;)
<Myke> try: sudo cp www/* /var/www -rf
<newtolinux> k
<newtolinux> cp = copy paste?
<FSK405C> ogra: yep
<ogra> newtolinux: cp = copy
<Myke> no... it's copy comand...
<ogra> FSK405C: isa ?
<Myke> you have to write that in shell :)
<newtolinux> yeah :)
<FSK405C> Ogra: Yes, at least dmesg lists it as so
<ogra> FSK405C: you know the module name ?
<ogra> FSK405C: else....what kind of card is it ?
<newtolinux> it just says omiting directory /home/newtolinux/www
<FSK405C> ogra: Heh - I can't say I do. It's a sb16 card.
<newtolinux> yet it didnt copy all files to /var/www
<ogra> FSK405C: a real one ?
<Myke> btw, anyone here having problems with evolution and imap ?
<FSK405C> ogra: Uhmmm errr ahhh ... define real. :D It's an emulated card - am running under VPC on OS X to run some x86 linux binaries. I've been able to get everything but the sound card to function thus far.
<Myke> i've tried evolution for some time, but, it keeps crasching on me...
<Nivlem> newtolinux: cp = copy a file
<pmfp> newtolinux: man cp (shows manual for the program), says recursive copying is done with the option -r, for instance: cp -r /home/pmfp /archive/backup/
<melazyboy> I just added the sid repository to my sources.list, and the size of update when from 4 packages to 262,... are ubuntu's packages that much older?
<ogra> FSK405C: the right module would be snd-sb16 , modinfo snd-sb16 shows available parameters
<keknehv> How can I set up the ssh client to use a port OTHER than 22?
<pmfp> newtolinux: recursive means it will go into subdirectories and copy everything
<Myke> melazyboy, something tells me you shouldn't mix ubuntu and debian sid
<newtolinux> sudo cp -r /home/newtolinux/www/* /var/www worked
<newtolinux> :D
<pmfp> newtolinux: the move command, mv, moves everything right away, doesn't require an option
<ogra> pmfp: not the directorys
<pmfp> ogra: ?
<Nivlem> Is there a wiki or something about how to enable ports in Warty? I want to install and use ident2, but can't since port 113 isn't open..
<melazyboy> Myke: I would be inclined to agree, but still ... 262 newer pacakges... thats pretty sad
<_|Imanewbie|_> what a hell is that!? imanewbie@isengard:~ $ uptime
<_|Imanewbie|_>  20:53:00 up  1:14,  3 users,  load average: 0.26, 0.35, 0.33
<ogra> pmfp: cp -Dr copies the dirs recursively, else you copy only the files
<FSK405C> ogra: thx thats the most helpful pointer I've gotten yet - much appreciated =] 
<_|Imanewbie|_> how can there be 3 users!?
<keknehv> how can I make ssh use a different port?
<melazyboy> Myke: one fo them is xorg-driver-synaptics, i wonder if that will fix my fglrx driver problem
<ogra> FSK405C: try adding it to /etc/modules then ;)
<pmfp> ogra: um, no
<keknehv> Assume that the port I want is port 5000, my username is dumbo, and my hostname is homecomputer
<FSK405C> will do so =] 
<pmfp> ogra: cp -r will get subdirectories too
<Myke> what fglrx problem?
* FSK405C makes his way off to beat ununtu into compliance with his unrealistic demands
<keknehv> so... what would the command be?
* ogra reads man
<_|Imanewbie|_> keknehv: ssh youthost:xx (xx is the port)?
<TheStuff> brb
<pmfp> ogra: you can try it right away, I'm right :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> anyone has any clue about my "uptime"?
<ogra> pmfp: sorry, yes....i got so used to -a ;)
<newtolinux> ok, final question: ive got an ftp server running at boot, i want to shut it down right now and dont have it start on boot anymore
<newtolinux> how would i do that?
<pmfp> ogra: np np ;)
<FSK405C> well I do rtfm myself when I know which man pages to look in...Im new to ubuntu and not familiar with the architecture just yet :/
<Nivlem> _|Imanewbie|_: Are you logged into 3 different virtual consoles and forgot?
<epod> oog
<Myke> newtolinux: in /etc/rc2.d you have something like: Sxxftp..
<epod> This is so harsh, I have ear infections in both ears :(
<_|Imanewbie|_> Nivlem: no I'm not! How can I check it?
<Myke> mv Sxxftp.. to Kxxftp
<epod> nick zenpod
<Myke> telinit 2
<pmfp> newtolinux: to shut it down right now, /etc/init.d/xxftp (exchange xxftp for whatever the name is... of course :) )
<pmfp> newtolinux: oops, meant: /etc/init.d/xxftp stop
<_|Imanewbie|_> Myke: than so?
<_|Imanewbie|_> How do I close it? Btw how do I take screenshots in Ubuntu?
<ogra> newtolinux: put a sudo in front ;)
<melazyboy> does anyone in here activly keep debian sid in their sources.list? and when they update do the two colide? I woulden't think so...
<newtolinux_> sudo: /etc/init.d/Sxxftp: command not found
<keknehv> I ran the command "ssh blah@blah.com:5000"
<keknehv> It didn't work
<keknehv> How do I select the port?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: Computer menu
<Myke> melazyboy: they probably colide
<ljlane> keknehv, ssh -p 5000 blah@blah.com
<Myke> if you want up to date packs in ubuntu, change warry into hoary
<ogra> melazyboy: dont do that
<Nivlem> <_|Imanewbie|_: Just use Ctrl-Alt+F1, F2 ,etc...F7 will take you back to gnome desktop
<pmfp> newtolinux: like I said, exchange Sxxftp for the name of the ftp
<pmfp> newtolinux: ls /etc/init.d | grep ftp
<keknehv> Ohhhhh... ok, thanks!
<ogra> melazyboy: dont mix debian with ubuntu .....
<newtolinux> ls /etc/init.d | grep ftp returns nothing
<melazyboy> odd... the order of your list in sources changes the priority of the install before with debian at the top there where 262 needing upgrading, now there are only 88
<pmfp> newtolinux: ls lists contents of a directory (man ls, if you want options or other info), the | pipes/shovels the output to something, in this case grep, and grep only lets through the lines containing what comes after it, in this case ftp
<seemen> how do i install a program from a .deb?
<TheCan> hi
<pmfp> newtolinux: do you know the name of it? ps aux | grep ftp perhaps?
#ubuntu 2004-12-10
<TheCan> i just installed sshd, is there a way not to have the server running by default?
<zenpod> seemen, dpkg -i package.deb
<ogra> seemen: sudo dpkg -i <program.deb>
<seemen> thanks
<TheCan> dpkg-reconfigure doesnt help really
<Myke> oh my...
<visor> TheCan: unset the x (eXecutable) bit from the /etc/init.d/sshd file
<pmfp> visor: that's pretty rough
<Myke> just had a phone call from my firlfriend... she didn't stop talking on the phone...
<Myke> i had to lie and tell her i'm working hard right now :p
<visor> pmfp: a better solution then would be...?
<ogra> TheCan: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S??sshd
<_|Imanewbie|_> Hum... I still getting I have 2 users
<zenpod> Myke, lying is bad, mmkay ;)
<newtolinux_> pfmp: ps -aux | grep ftp reutns nothing
<TheCan> visor, ogra: and i still will be able to run it manually then?
<ogra> TheCan: with my method .... yes
<pmfp> visor: dpkg-reconfigure ssh and say no to starting it automatically, second question that pops up if I don't remember incorrectly
<Myke> melazyboy: in sid and ubuntu you have packages with diferent versions orders... so, you can end up updating to a older version.. and that's, not talking about that the two packs were compiled by diferent groups for diferent systems... so, one pack or two can be ok... system wide mixing of the two, probably ends up with some trouble
<visor> TheCan: yes, as long as you do something like "sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start"
<_|Imanewbie|_> I know it isnt a big deal but I wonder why do it says I have 2 users
<pmfp> TheCan: don't remove /etc/init.d/sshd
<ogra> TheCan: remove the link in /etc/rc2.d
<Myke> _|Imanewbie|_: one user is your graphic login, plus one user for you shell...
<pmfp> TheCan: run dpkg-reconfigure ssh and answer right to the second (?) question... you'll see
<newtolinux_> pmfp: im sure my ftp is running yet i tried the thingsid wany resultithout  you sa
<TheCan> pmfp, dpkg-reconfigure ssh has no effect for me :/
<Myke> more command lines, more users
<_|Imanewbie|_> Myke: thanks!
<Myke> you can see that by typing: who
<pmfp> TheCan: did you see the question for it?
<TheCan> no i dont get any question
<melazyboy> Myke: Yea i can see it happening, just taking note to the difference... Ill have to designate a machine in the future to play around with that half of the prodcuts would be branned ubuntu, other half debian hahaga
<ogra> TheCan: it only removes the link for you  ;)
<pmfp> TheCan: what does it say?
<melazyboy> branded*
<TheCan> it drops me back into commandline
<_|Imanewbie|_> Well and the screenshot how can I get it?
<ogra> pmfp: ubuntus debconf has another priority
<pmfp> ogra: oh
<pmfp> ogra: I'm a Debianite
<Myke> melazyboy: if you want what's in sid, just go for hoary...
<Myke> ubuntu hoary is much more updated than sid
<Myke> and, is compatible with warry :p
<melazyboy> Myke: Im using hoary
<ogra> TheCan: you can do a dpkg-reconfigure -plow openssh-server
<Myke> so, probably packs in sid are not more uptodate than that
<Myke> check the versions...
<TheCan> i already removed this symlink
<ogra> TheCan: but it still only removes the link for you ;)
<TheCan> lets see if it helps :-)
<melazyboy> Myke: Sid still had 88 packages listing w/ higher versions, i checked some of them sid openoffice was newer than hoary, but for the reasons mentioned about target audience i think id prefer to not upgrade
<Myke> you can in fact have older versions in sid looking like updates
<pmfp> TheCan: what you should do, is: touch /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run
<davmor2> bob2 ta for the NVIDIA tip works great.
<Myke> you have to versions in pack, program version, and pack version
<ogra> pmfp: great idea !
<pmfp> TheCan: I checked /etc/rc0.d/K20ssh, it checks if that exists, and if it does it will not run
<_|Imanewbie|_> Cant I use a key on the kb to takea screenshot?
<TheCan> isnt there any "standard" approach for just about any server?
<Myke> a higher pack version doesn't mean more up to date
<pmfp> newtolinux: what's the name of the server you think is running?
<TheCan> i'm used to bsd where you can just say serverxy=YES or serverxy=NO in /etc/rc.conf
<ogra> TheCan: not yet ;) http://www.grawert.net/services.png
<Myke> TheCan: in linux, you can do that by changing the first letter in /etc/rcx.d
<Myke> S to start you startup
<melazyboy> Myke well i think when i checked openoffice, it was like 1.2.0-2, and sid was like 1.2.0-3, nothing major
<Myke> K to kill (not start) on startup
<newtolinux> anyone mind helping me further wich solving this ftp prob of mine?
<kaiser-> is there a way to see the taskmanager in linux ?
<pmfp> newtolinux: do you know the name of it?
<Myke> 1.2.0 is the program version
<Myke> so, same version there...
<Myke> -3 is the package version
<newtolinux> pmfp: no
<Myke> it means it was packed twice in ubuntu and three times in sid
<ogra> kaiser-: look in applications->system tools
<melazyboy> hrm did not know that -3 was the package version
<pmfp> newtolinux: dpkg -l | grep ftp
<Myke> it doesn't tell you wich one is better off
<TheCan> like change the S into something else?
<Myke> from S to K
<FromOnHigh_> 	Hello.. I'm using Ubuntu Linux and I'd like to do two things.. One, mount several FAT32 hard drives and change the GNOME interface to XFCE4 with iDesk while deleting all traces of GNOME from my desktop.. I'm moreless clueless (I downloaded XFCE4 but it crashed my system and made the boot loader non-functional)
<Myke> or from K to S
<Myke> just those two letters
<TheCan> ok when i try to access the box now i get: ssh: connect to host 192.168.8.20 port 22: Connection refused
<ogra> TheCan: so ssh is off
<TheCan> but i would expect to get nothing rather...
<_|Imanewbie|_> Why the system doesnt takea shot if I press print screen?
<Nefarous> Where can I find libqt-mt (not showing anything Qt related in apt-cache)
<newtolinux_> ii  ftp            0.17-12        The FTP client.
<newtolinux_> ii  lftp           3.0.5-1        Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client p
<TheCan> like on any other port where no server is running
<ogra> newtolinux_: only clients
<kaiser-> cuz i cant get any sound in quake 3 and my friend told me to closedown xmms
<pmfp> TheCan: you can use a firewall to drop all connection attempts
<kaiser-> and i cant even turn it on
<TheCan> well i want to ommit a firewall, it complicates things often
<pmfp> TheCan: I'm not sure, it might say connection refused after a few hundred ages too anyway
<newtolinux> orga: when i try to conenct to myself on port 21 it asks for a password
<Myke> TheCan: look for qShield script
<TheCan> well anyways it's not running anymore and thats what i wanted, thank you guys :-)
<Myke> makes configuring a firewall a very easy task
<zenpod> I need an artist at my disposal, darnit.
<pmfp> newtolinux: netstat -tap, what's running on the ftp port?
<Myke> gShield
<Myke> sorry :p
<zenpod> kaiser-, check the sound output quake 3 or xmms are using.  Are you using GNOME?
<pmfp> quake3 uses OSS
<ogra> zenpod: what a question in a ubuntu channel ;)
<kaiser-> zenpod,  yea but i dont know how to do that
<pmfp> xmms can use ALSA using plugins
<TheCan> well then there is only this kernel issues yet :/
<kaiser-> zenpod,  im still new to linux
<zenpod> ogra, I ran into a guy this morning who was using KDE ;)
<TheCan> i no one of you running a normal "vanilla" kernel in ubuntu?
<zenpod> kaiser-, set XMMS to use ALSA or ESD
<ogra> zenpod: yes, i heard there are some :)
<zenpod> kaiser-, then it won't conflict with OSS for Q3.
<TheCan> i tried so many times today, but all make-kpkg'ed kernel dont want to work because there is something missing so it cant find the hard drive
<Myke> i'm going to get killed by this... but, i had to change the defaults looks of gnome... i opted for a winxp look :|
<zenpod> TheCan, I use linux-686-smp from the ubuntu repository
<kaiser-> zenpod, what you just said wont tell me anything, you have to go down to details :)
<ogra> kaiser-: did i understand right that you dont know how to turn on xmms ? but your friend told you to stop it ?
<anders_> made a bug about the hotplug alsa snd-usb-audio thing #4202
<zenpod> kaiser-, see the little X logo in XMMS? Right click on it, select properties, or whatever.. chanjge the sound output to ALSA or ESD
<ogra> anders_: great ;)
* zenpod can't tell you exactly, as he's in XP at the moment.
<anders_> :)
<kaiser-> no i dont see it zenwhen
<Myke> so, anyone here using linux as gateway for windows clients?
<zenpod> ogra, the *only* think KDE has over gnome is K3b
<pmfp> Well, I'm off to bed, school, sparring and france
<FromOnHigh_> Is there a way to uninstall GNOME from Ubuntu and add XFCE?
<kaiser-> i dont know how to turn it off, cuz when i start it it just loads for a sec
<zenpod> kaiser-, erg.  Is your XMMS black with blue text?
<kaiser-> and then nothing
<zenpod> oh.
<SmokingFire> what's the command again to create a directory?
<RuffianSoldier> http://www.bootstrike.com/LaughterHell/Featured/windowsrg.html
<kaiser-> you mean the icon ?
<zenpod> I suspect xmms running isn't the problem then :)
<Myke> mkdir
<pmfp> SmokingFire: mkdir tjo
<TheCan> SmokingFire, mkdir
<zenpod> SmokingFire, mkdir
<SmokingFire> I'm used to the amiga md command
<SmokingFire> thanks guys
<TheCan> SmokingFire, you can setup an alias in your shell
<TheCan> :)
<zenpod> kaiser-, so you don't see a nice little winamp-looking interface?
<kaiser-> no
<SmokingFire> TheCan: I should do that
<Myke> SmokingFire: pico ~/.bashrc
<zenpod> kaiser-, xmms isn't running then.  Do you use nvidia drivers by chance?
<Myke> add: alias md='mkdir'
<kaiser-> i cant turn it on either
<kaiser-> yes i do
<zenpod> kaiser-, install libmikmod2 from synaptic
<zenpod> kaiser-, it's a known bug
<zenpod> xmms will run once you install libmikmod2.
<SmokingFire> Myke: at what point?
<Myke> SmokingFire: at any point you want
<SmokingFire> totally below?
<kaiser-> do i have to reboot zenwhen ?
<Nefarous> I want to run nvmixer, but it requires libqt-mt ... don't see it in the apt-cache, any clues???
<Myke> next time you open a shell
<Myke> you can use md as mkdir
<kaiser-> sorry zenwhen i ment zenpod *
<zenpod> speaking of, I saw the funniest post on the ubuntu forums today.  'apt-get install *lib - be like microsoft, and have no dependancy issues!'
<zenpod> kaiser-, nope
<Myke> lol
<SmokingFire> how do you save in pico?
<kaiser-> and now the sound will work in quake 3 ?
<FromOnHigh_> How do I uninstall Ubuntu without killing any other OSes on my computer?
<Myke> they forgot: sudo before apt-get
<SmokingFire> its writeout?
<FromOnHigh_> Namely the Boot loader?
<Myke> SmokingFire: control + X
<zenpod> kaiser-, we'll deal with that shortly :)
<Myke> then Y
<kaiser-> i gotta game to play now
<zenpod> kaiser-, go fix xmms, hehe
<kaiser-> ill be back later
<zenpod> see ya.
<_|Imanewbie|_> printscreen doesnt want to print the screen =/
<zenpod> SmokingFire, nano > pico, btw
<SmokingFire> zenpod: I never used it before.
<Myke> _|Imanewbie|_: click in the bar, where it say "computer" 3 option from below
<Myke> capture something, should do the trick
<zenpod> SmokingFire, pico is like the pine email client, ever used that?
<Myke> (i can't say it in english because my desktop it's not in english :)
<zenpod> SmokingFire, as far as editing and stuff goes.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Myke: cant I use a kb shortcut?
<SmokingFire> zenpod: nope sorry I haven't
<zenpod> SmokingFire, oh ok.
<SmokingFire> how do I download a whole website with wget? just wget <url> * ?
<zenpod> SmokingFire, pico and nano are similar, I just prefer nano.  They're simple to use, and nicer than vi or emacs
<zenpod> Heh, realplayer 10 actually works well in gnome.  Go figure.
<SmokingFire> well, I think I have used vi once, when my video config was wrong.
<SmokingFire> But normally I prefer gedit.
<jdub> the real guys have been coming to gnome events for ages now ;)
<zenpod> SmokingFire, I prefer vi to emacs, but we won't even start that. :)
* zenpod laughs
<Myke> zenpod: pico and nano are similar for a reason
<zenpod> Myke, yah
<Myke> pico it's not free and nano is a copy of pico
<zenpod> Myke, I just prefer nano personally.
* zenpod nods
<zenpod> pico is Uwashinton stuff, iirc.
<Myke> they behave the same :p
<Tpyo_Knig> anyone had/have any luck compiling gDesklets .31.1?
<Tpyo_Knig> it keeps telling me that cpp fails the sanity check
<Tpyo_Knig> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<zenpod> Myke, hush, don't burst my bubble ;)
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: install build-essential
<Myke> eheheheh
<Tpyo_Knig> already had to do an apt-get install gcc
<zenpod> I love this new wireless keyboard and mouse
<ogra> no idea what gdesklets (python) does with g++
<Tpyo_Knig> ogra, that worked
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: gcc != g++
<Tpyo_Knig> thx
<Tpyo_Knig> ogra, this required gcc lol
<Tpyo_Knig> it said explictly : gcc not found
<Myke> anyone here wants to go to the airport tomorrow morning get my gf?
<Myke> i want to sleep :|
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> Myke: _get_ your gf ?
<Myke> from the airport to her house here...
<superted> hehe
<Myke> (she went to visit her family for the weekend)
<Tpyo_Knig> now what...
<Tpyo_Knig> checking for glib-2.0 gdk-pixbuf-2.0 gtk+-2.0 pygtk-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Tpyo_Knig> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc'
<Myke> apt-get install glib :)
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: now: sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel
<Myke> and so on...
<Myke> there should be a program to take file request... with a database of wich file is in wich package...
<Tpyo_Knig> E: Couldn't find package gnome-core-devel
<Tpyo_Knig> root@wdbt:/home/twiztid #
<Tpyo_Knig> :/
<Myke> and auto-install packages as soon as they are required
<ogra> gnome-core-devel - The GNOME Desktop Environment -- development components
<ogra> hmm
<Myke> a message should pop-up: Program X is looking for Y pack that is not available, do you wish to install it?
<Myke> :p
<keknehv>  I just set up apache2, and now I have in my /var/www folder, an "apache2-default" folder
<Myke> ogra: isn't gnome-core-devel in universe ?
<Tpyo_Knig> ogra, what repo is it in?
<keknehv> Can I safely delete this folder and put index.html and such in the main /var/www
<zenpod> hm cool, cedega .debs
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: its in universe
<ogra> i'm a bit astonished
<_|Imanewbie|_> how can I change my username in ubuntu?
<keknehv> So how do I change what web pages apache serves?
<Myke> keknehv: apache serves what's in /var/www
<keknehv> yes...
<keknehv> I have a 'default
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: user and groups tool in the system tools menu below computer
<Myke> you just remove everything there
<keknehv> okay
<Myke> and put there what you want served
<keknehv> brb
<zenpod> silly question, is php and mysql in synaptic, by chance?
<Myke> zenpod: yes
<zenpod> can someone in ubuntu at the moment check for me?
<zenpod> ah sweet
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: btw, gdesklets is in universe too
* zenpod has to set up a webserver for his gf's blog.
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: thx
<Myke> zenpod: with photo blog?
<Myke> with naked photos?
<zenpod> Myke, no, just normal blog
<zenpod> sorry, none of that :)
<Myke> what a waste of apache resources
<zenpod> haha
* zenpod isn't about to share his gf naked with the world, sorry!
<Tpyo_Knig> I didnt have universe enabled as a repo
<Myke> so many man hours to produce apache... as you used to let a girl speak even more...
<keknehv> it's still trying to send me to apache-default
<Myke> s/as/and
<Myke> does anyone here knows anything about upnp?
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: so enable it and save the time for compiling ;)
<keknehv> if I put an index.html in /var/www, shouldn't apache recognize it and send me there?
<Myke> keknehv: usually yes...
<Myke> if you didn't mess up with apache conf :p
<keknehv> what?
<keknehv>  what should I change in apache conf?
<keknehv> go here to see the message: http://keknehv.no-ip.com:5080
<Myke> do you have something about red chicken in index.html ?
<keknehv> what?
<keknehv> red chicken?
<keknehv> NOOO...
<ogra> keknehv: change /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<keknehv> oh.... ok
<keknehv> thanks
<Myke> check for yourself
<Myke> you do have fire chicken on your site
<ogra> keknehv: comment the RedirectMatch line
<Tpyo_Knig> yuck ogra the gdesklets in universe is .26
<Tpyo_Knig> new version is .31.1
<Nefarous> What package can I use for rar files under ubuntu?
<keknehv> Myke... what are you sending me?
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: what advantages has .31.1 over .26 ?
<keknehv> BTW, it's working now. (don't go there--please [it's about 4 years old] )
<Tpyo_Knig> newer commands for the plugings
<Myke> keknehv: screnshoot of you chicken page
<Tpyo_Knig> that and the ./configure still doesnt detect it
<keknehv> oh... ok
<ogra> Nefarous: unrar-nonfree i think .... from multiverse
<keknehv> I think I'm gonna get rid of that now :D
<Tpyo_Knig> configure: error: Library requirements (glib-2.0 gdk-pixbuf-2.0 gtk+-2.0 pygtk-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met
<Nefarous> ogra: thanks, I'll add it to my repo list ... I haven't gone there yet.
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel
<Tpyo_Knig> i did that
<kaiser-> zenpod, you there? ^^
<zenpod> kaiser-, eh, kidna
<bruceonline> n8 cu
<Tpyo_Knig> gnome-core-devel is already the newest version.
<Tpyo_Knig> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zenpod> putting drops in my ears for ear infection :/
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: did it install a big bunch of files ?
<Tpyo_Knig> 70 sum mb
<IRCMonkey> Typo_Knig and ogra - I get the same error and did gnome-core-devel
<keknehv> uh-oh.... where did that file go?
<kaiser-> thats to much info
<kaiser-> so you know what the prob might be ?
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig: on warty or hoary ?
<kaiser-> with my quake 3 ?
<Tpyo_Knig> warty
<Myke> sudo: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<Myke> and so on for, pixbuf and gtk+
<Tpyo_Knig> libglib2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<keknehv> Ahhh.... the page is MUCH better
<Myke> and, pygtk
<keknehv> Where do files go once received in X-Chat?
<Myke> what?
<Myke> no more chicken? :S
<zenpod> kaiser-, are you using any other programs that play sound besides quake3?
<keknehv> lol
<keknehv> That thing was made by HAND
<Myke> .xchat/download
<_|Imanewbie|_> Does ubuntu has a .deb package to set uo java on firefox?
<keknehv> ouch... painful
<Myke> or something like that
<zenpod> keknehv, .xchat/download
<zenpod> er heh
<ogra> Tpyo_Knig:  python-gtk2-dev
<nitin> anyone know how i can force fglrx or XFREE to think im using a 9700 PRO (which i am) right now it thinks im using a 9500 generic
<joh> Anyone on hoary noticed how the gnome-terminal doesn't take focus when started?
<kaiser-> zenpod, nop
<nitin> i checked CHIPID but its nto helping
<nitin> all i can do with chipid is switch it from generic to pro
<nitin> anyone?
<keknehv> If you still want to see my old page, it's at geocities.com/firechicken
<Myke> keknehv: do you like that screen shoot? :p
<TheStuff> hi all
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<TheStuff> how can i re-install GRUB ?
<keknehv> lol
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: i would suggest method two
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: thanks!
<keknehv> it's... okay
<zenpod> kaiser-, sudo lsod /dev/dsp
<zenpod> kaiser-, sudo lsod /dev/dsp
<Myke> TheStuff: open synaptic
<zenpod> ack - kaiser-, sudo lsof /dev/dsp
* zenpod sucks
<Myke> select grub, then reinstall option
<zenpod> kaiser-, tell me if there's any output
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: but method one is what yo asked for :)
<kaiser-> lsod command not found
<TheStuff> Myke, open synaptic ? whts that ?
<ogra> kaiser-: missing a m
<keknehv> I'm too lazy to look it up so... how do you make apache2 add something to the bottom of every page?
<zenpod> kaiser-, lsof
<zenpod> I typo'd
<Myke> it's the package manager
<Myke> it's like apt-get
<ogra> zenpod: ahh, i though lsmod :)
<Myke> but, in X, and.. better :p
<kaiser-> hmm and then when im done with that?
<TheStuff> ok Myke .. i`ll check out
<zenpod> ogra, hehe :)
<zenpod> kaiser-, tell me if there's any result from that command.  It'll list if any other programs are using your soundcard
<Myke> keknehv: you have several options...
<kaiser-> there wasnt any
<Myke> one of them, is to use server side includes
<Myke> just activate that option in apache conf
<Myke> change from .html to .shtml
<Myke> and you can include other files in your .shtml
<zenpod> kaiser-, hm.  Okay, so that's weird.
<Tpyo_Knig> yay
<kaiser-> yea
<Tpyo_Knig> finally got it to work
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: I will do it manually and link stuff my self
<keknehv> oh... okay
<keknehv> I remember reading that
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: I'm used to do it from slack
<zenpod> kaiser-, are you running quake3 from console?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: ok.... but method 2 brings v1.5 in :)
<keknehv> so... ssh... check... webserver... check... now to get ftp...
<zenpod> kaiser-, if so, are you seeing any error messages?
<kaiser-> you mean from the termina ?
<zenpod> yeah
<kaiser-> terminal*
<kaiser-> yes and no
<zenpod> hmmm.
<kaiser-> i run from terminal = yes
<keknehv> what ftp server do you recommend?
<kaiser-> error = no
<keknehv> (you=you all)
<Tpyo_Knig> damnit :/
<zenpod> kaiser-, I'm stumped.  Sorry.  If nothing is using /dev/dsp, it *ought* to work.
<Hikaru79> Guys... HUGE problem x_x
<Hikaru79> I was on my Ubuntu system
<kaiser-> ok i know someone who might know how to fix
<keknehv> what? X_X
<Hikaru79> Happily working away
<keknehv> and...?
<stuNNed> keknehv, did you get your mount vfat partition sorted?
<zenpod> kaiser-, cool :)
<Hikaru79> Then... power outage
<Hikaru79> Power comes back on
<Hikaru79> I turn my computer back on
<Hikaru79> And I get to the login screen
<keknehv> No, stupid thing -_-
<Hikaru79> I put in my user/pass
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: what does "** edit /usr/share/java-package/sun-j2sdk.sh to reflect the actual JDK 1.5 release version" means?
<Hikaru79> It does some processing
<keknehv> and...?
<Hikaru79> Then spits out this error: http://www.pastebin.com/124313
<keknehv> ***GASP***
<Hikaru79> I know.
<Hikaru79> Ph33r :(
<keknehv> lol
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, edit that file, where it says 'beta2' , remove it
<nitin> how do i force my vid card to be detected as a 9700 pro (which it is)
<nitin> chipid isnt working
<Hikaru79> I *really* don't want to have to reformat my drive... any ideas? x_x Please?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: nothing anymore it think...it was fixed afaik ....but else you would have to edit one line in the script from 1.4 to 1.5
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: and I will still have to do ln -s stuff?
<Hikaru79> And just for the record, I am *sure* I am nowehere near out of diskspace
<Hikaru79> I have over 40 GB left, actually
<Myke> Hikaru79: that out of disk space is suspicious...
<Hikaru79> Over 40 GB
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, ehh? what instructions are you following?
<martinald> hi
<Myke> have you checked that you root fs was mounted read write and not read only
<martinald> how can i get intltoolize on ubuntu
<Myke> maybe there was some problem with the filesystem because of light out...
<ogra> Hikaru79: is /home/hikaru79/.ICEauthority there ?
<Hikaru79> Myke, my system was working fine before the outage.
<Hikaru79> Lemme check
<Myke> and ext3 didn't managed to fix in automatic way
<martinald> i am trying to recompile metacity minus composite
<ogra> Hikaru79: and which permissions has it if yes ?
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java, use method 2.
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: oki, well it cant find the package
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, one sec
<martinald> but i need intltoolize (i have installed intltool-debian to no avail)
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: its in uni or multiverse
<Myke> also, check if file /home/hikaru79/.ICEauthority
<Myke> is present and readable
<keknehv> How do you see how much disk space is left?
<Myke> df
<martinald> keknehv df or goto system monitor (in applications menu)
<Hikaru79> Myke, /home/hikaru79/.ICEauthority is not there...
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, http://neo.caslab.queensu.ca/~bhall/jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<keknehv> /dev/hda2             28837236  17642264   9730124  65% /
<keknehv> tmpfs                    95744         0     95744   0% /dev/shm
<keknehv> /dev/hda1             39695360   3978048  35717312  11% /mnt/windows
<ogra> keknehv: df -h
<Hikaru79> Yes, I am checking hidden files
<keknehv> dang -_-
<martinald> anyone want to help me install intltoolize on ubuntu :(?
<Hikaru79> How could it have disappeared? :S
<keknehv> That's the last time that I try to get every game in the universe, multiverse, and the base
<keknehv> :D
<Hikaru79> LMAO, keknehv  ^ ^;;
<zenpod> Hikaru79, you could try 'touch /home/hikaru79/.ICEauthority' may or may not help
<keknehv> It took about three hours to download and install :D
<Myke> Hikaru79: try to add a new user
<Myke> and login with that new user
<Myke> maybe you just got corrupt home dir files
<keknehv> So now I've got over 600 games in /usr/games
<Hikaru79> knoppix@ttyp0[hikaru79] $ touch /home/hikaru79/.ICEauthority
<Hikaru79> touch: cannot touch `/home/hikaru79/.ICEauthority': No such file or directory
<zenpod> keknehv, bwahaha.
<zenpod> Hikaru79, just make an empty text file
<Hikaru79> Myke, *can* I create a new user for Ubuntu through Knoppix? o_O;
<keknehv> and I feel an urge to try them all!
<keknehv> ^_^
<Hikaru79> Oh wait!
<Hikaru79> I found it!
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: where do I save it?
<zenpod> aha.
<Hikaru79> It *is* here... but it's a file, not a directory
<Myke> Hikaru79: you should be hable to boot ubuntu
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, whereever.  doesn't matter
<Hikaru79> Myke, I can't
<Hikaru79> Oh wait
<Myke> and get a command line (no graphic) root login
<Hikaru79> Yeah I can
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, you're going to use java-package to make a .deb from it
<Hikaru79> Command line ^ ^:;
<Hikaru79> I found .ICEauthority, by the way...
<martinald> anyone want to help me install intltoolize on ubuntu :(?
<Myke> then, if the problem is just with your home dir
<sect2k> hi, can someone please tell me where ubuntu logs boot messages?
<Myke> creating a new user should be a quick fix
<zenpod> sect2k, /var/messages I expect
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: oki
<zenpod> er /var/log/messages
<carlos> sect2k: dmesg|less
<keknehv> what's the tmpfs filesystem?
<ogra> sect2k: /var/log/dmesg holds only the boot messages
<Myke> keknehv: it's a export to user space of shm kernel system
<keknehv> oh... ok
<Hikaru79> knoppix@ttyp0[hikaru79] $ touch .ICEauthority
<Hikaru79> touch: cannot touch `.ICEauthority': Read-only file system
<Hikaru79> Should it be read and write?
<keknehv> So what's the best ftp server out there?
<Myke> yes, it should
<Hikaru79> Aha!
<zenpod> Hikaru79, umm... did you boot in ro?
<zenpod> that'd be an issue, lol
<sect2k> i've look at those files, but i can't find an error message i see during boot
<ogra> Hikaru79: nope it shouldnt...its knoppix
<Hikaru79> So should I use root terminal to make it +x/
<Hikaru79> *?
<Myke> Hikaru79: what's the output of: mount
<Hikaru79> But... this is on the original /home/hikaru79
<martinald> also, how can i get firefox 1.0?
<ogra> Hikaru79: remount with the rw option
<Hikaru79> Output of mount: knoppix@ttyp0[hikaru79] $ mount
<Hikaru79> /dev/root on / type ext2 (rw)
<Hikaru79> /dev/scd0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro)
<Hikaru79> /dev/cloop on /KNOPPIX type iso9660 (ro)
<Hikaru79> /proc/bus/usb on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw,devmode=0666)
<ogra> Hikaru79: knoppix is supposed to mount ro by default
<Hikaru79> automount(pid512) on /mnt/auto type autofs (rw,fd=4,pgrp=512,minproto=2,maxproto=4)
<Hikaru79> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type ext3 (ro,nosuid,nodev)
<Hikaru79> 'ro'?
<Myke> read only
<Hikaru79> Oooh
<zenpod> martinald, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5289&highlight=firefox+1.0
<Myke> i have to mount that rw to write there
<Hikaru79> So *everything* will be read only in Knoppix?
<Hikaru79> By default?
<Myke> but, you're not in ubuntu
<Xenguy> keknehv: I don't use ftp servers, but I have heard that vsftpd is worth a look (designed with security in mind IIRC)
<Myke> why don't you change into ubuntu
<Myke> login with root
<zenpod> Hikaru79, just umount it, then mount it again ro
<Myke> create a new user
<Myke> and try that
<Hikaru79> OK...
<keknehv> okay, thanks Xenguy (I think I already have that one installed, too)
<ogra> Hikaru79: remount it with rw option
<zenpod> er, rw, yeah, what ogra said
<zenpod> I am dumb today :P
<Xenguy> keknehv: I'd be interested to know what others think about good ftp servers too
<Hikaru79> Hm
<martinald> ok another question.. any way to enable drop shadows
<_|Imanewbie|_> martinald: I think firefox 1.0 isnt avaliable in ubuntu repositories
<martinald> im using xorg, hoary
<martinald> yea i undersstand.. that sucks.
<ogra> Hikaru79: mount -o remount,rw dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<_|Imanewbie|_> martinald: what is the advantage of xorg toward xfree?
<Hikaru79> Thanks :)
<zenpod> martinald, you can just install it from firefox website.
<Hikaru79> Done ^ ^
<Hikaru79> Next?
<FromOnHigh_> How do you uninstall Ubuntu and the boot loader without doing a full system format?
<hypa7ia> FromOnHigh_: you need to resize your partitions
<martinald> iamanewbie: not much yet, but i'd like to have drop shadows
<ogra> Hikaru79: touch the file :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> FromOnHigh_: fdisk /mbr cleans the boot loard
<TheStuff> hi all
<zenpod> ogra, that sounds almost perverted, lol
<TheStuff> Myke, re-installing grub did not solve my issue
<zenpod> 'Touch the file! Touch the file!
<Hikaru79> K
<ogra> hehe
<FromOnHigh_> Does the file... Squirm?
<Myke> TheStuff: tell the problem once more.. i forgot :p
<Hikaru79> Do I use sudo with it? Because without, it's saying "permission denied"
<Hikaru79> OK, I did: sudo touch .ICEauthority
<Hikaru79> Is that it?
<ogra> Hikaru79: is the file there ?
<Hikaru79> Yes
<TheStuff> Myke, i didn`t tell u befor .. :) any way .. my winXP system had crushed, i have ghost for the system .. but the problem is that when i ghost it, it do not boot only win intializing then the PC restart it seld .. any clue ?
<Hikaru79> It's there
<TheStuff> Myke, i didn`t tell u befor .. :) any way .. my winXP system had crushed, i have ghost for the system ..
<ogra> Hikaru79: you will need to chown it to the dir owner.... dunno if that works from knoppix
<TheStuff> but the problem is that when i ghost it, it do not boot only win intializing then the PC restart it seld .. any clue ?
<Hikaru79> How would I do that? *blush*
<TheStuff> restart it self
<ogra> Hikaru79: in ubuntu ....from the console
<ogra> Hikaru79: if you are at the login screen, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get there
<Hikaru79> OK, I'll do that from command line. What's the line?
<ogra> Hikaru79: login, type: sudo chown $USER.$USER .ICEauthority
<Hikaru79> Where $USER = hikaru79?
<ogra> Hikaru79: hit ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to graph
<ogra> where $USER = $USER ;)
<ogra> Hikaru79: try echo $USER if you are logged in in ubuntu ;)
<Hikaru79> OK ^ ^
<Hikaru79> I'll try that now
<Hikaru79> BRB in a bit?
<TheStuff> ogra, how r u man
<ogra> fine, thanks :)
<zenpod> I am sooo bored
<TheStuff> ogra, i think Ubuntu crashes MS winxp, do u ?
<calamari_> hi
<_|Imanewbie|_> wich is the command line to take a screenshot?
<ogra> zenpod: for the bored http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=53
<martinald> yet more questions, lol. any really easy way to get windows fonts on ubuntu?
<TheStuff> martinald, copy paste :)
<ogra> TheStuff: i dont crash XP , no ;)
<calamari_> I made a customized windows .FON font (bitmap style).  How can I make it useable under Linux?  If its easier to rebuild from scratch, I can do that too.
<calamari_> martinald: lol, scary
<martinald> nah i don't have the windows fonts nearby
<martinald> i could always extract from corefonts but it's a pita.. just wondering if i can add sommet to sources.list and type apt-get install corefonts
<calamari_> TheStuff: does copy/paste work for FON style also?
<ogra> martinald: install msttcorefonts from uni- or muliverse
<martinald> really :D?
<TheStuff> calamari_,  i dont know , its worked with .ttf
<calamari_> 'stuff: oic
<Hikaru79> =)
<Hikaru79> Ogra
<Hikaru79> You rule
<Hikaru79> ^__^
<Hikaru79> Worked like a charm!
<ogra> :)
<Hikaru79> Lifesaver!
<TheStuff> lol
<calamari_> TheStuff: I happen to be in Windows atm (grabbing some color settings).. where do I drag the fonts to?
<_|Imanewbie|_> wich command I can use in terminal to take a screenshot?
<martinald> i can't find msttfcorefonts in universe
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: gnome-panel-screenshot
* _|Imanewbie|_ hits the wall with the head
<huttan> how do i mount a .bin file ?
<calamari_> martinald: I remember them not looking exactly like the M$ versions anyways
<ogra> huttan: mount ???
<gen> mount a .bin?
<ogra> huttan: a bin file ???
<huttan> like a cd-image
<TheStuff> calamari_, into ur font folder
<huttan> bin/cue
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: I want to show a thing on applications menu to my friend so I cant select both!
<calamari_> TheStuff: hmm.. guess I don't remember.. thanks :)
<gen> why would you mount a .bin
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: use gimp....there is a aquire option in the file menu
<TheStuff> calamari_,  type fonts:/// in nautilus
<ogra> martinald: have you refreshed your package lists ?
<calamari_> 'stuff: thanks again :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: thanks
* _|Imanewbie|_ wonders why the damm printscreen doesnt works properly
<martinald> ogra: yes
<martinald> oh well i'm going back to windows. heh.
<KitoQ> XCDRoast tells me, that I need to activate SCSI-Emulation in the Kernel. How do I do that?
<martinald> ubuntu edges ever nearer though :)
<calamari_> blah
<ogra> martinald: hmm, also enabled multiverse ?
<lupus_> Site error
<lupus_> This site encountered an error trying to fulfill your request. The errors were:
<lupus_> Error Type
<lupus_>     KeyError
<lupus_> Error Value
<lupus_>     'id'
<lupus_> Request made at
<lupus_>     2004/11/29 00:29:27.689 GMT
<lupus_> on the wiki site
<lupus_> sorry for the flood :s
<ogra> lupus_: url ?
<lupus_> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/join_form
<calamari_> hehe... actually, Windows might have finally lost me this time.
<gen> lupus_, don't do that
<ogra> lupus_: hmmm
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: it worked fine thx a lot
<ogra> :)
<ogra> calamari_: great to hear :)
<calamari_> only problems at this point are Paint Shop Pro, WinRAR, and a decent text editor (need to write my own)
<wig> Wondering. Anyone know where I can get a 2.6.7 linmodem patch (lucent/agere)?
<keknehv> just wondering, do any of you know how to set the listening port on vsftpd
<ogra> calamari_: look for unrar-nonfree in multiverse or universe
<calamari_> ogra: yeah.. I know it's just a matter of time before I can't use '98 anymore.
<zenpod> calamari_, you're telling me none of the 482894728947298 text editors available for linux are what you need? :)
<ogra> calamari_: if its installed, filroller can handle rar
<calamari_> zenpod: that's what I'm saying.. yep :)
<lupus_> ogra, winrar in muliverse isn't that for 2.x rar files only?
<zenpod> calamari_, OpenOffice, gedit, abiword, vi, emacs, kwrite, etc?
<GoneBoB> gimp > PSP
<calamari_> zenpod: textpad
<zenpod> calamari_, I'm unfamiliar with that
<ogra> lupus_: unrar-nonfree , i think its for all rar files
<keknehv> You can download a winrar command line for linux
<keknehv> It's has quasi-bzip and tar commands
<calamari_> zenpod: its extremely configurable.. I have it looking and acting excatly like MS_DOS edit
<keknehv> It's free, but not as in freedom
<zenpod> calamari_, cool.
<keknehv> calamari_: use vi. It is awesome
<keknehv> :) I use vi all the time... emacs is confusing :D
<zenpod> I have no clue about emacs.
<calamari_> I think I have an unrar with my WinRAR reg.. but I rather like the UI integration and GUI that WinRAR offers.  Maybe when I get wine working I'll be set
<zenpod> vi works.
<melazyboy> dear god does tab not work on openoffice in hoary for anyone else?
<calamari_> keknehv: no thanks, I still have hair left :)
<keknehv> lol
<keknehv> well, you could probably rip edit off of a windows installation
<wig> anyone have experience with lucent/agere modems on linux?
<keknehv> Then again, I read about an edit-like editor for linux in the linux cookbook...
<keknehv> brb...
<GotD0t> melazyboy: my tab works in OO
<ogra> calamari_: unrar-nonfree and file-roller ....smart out winrar by far
<calamari_> ogra: one annoyance with file rol;ler is that I don't seem to have the right click option to extract to a folder, only "extract here"
<ogra> calamari_: dragging it to the dir before is no option ?
<calamari_> ogra: Can the right click menus be edited?  If so, I bet it could be added
<ogra> calamari_: btw, there are tons of nautilus scripts out there for such tasks
<zenpod> can anyone direct me to step by step instructions on how to get k3b to work in warty *and* look nice?
<GotD0t> zenpod: what do you mean and look nice?
<wig> anyone have experience with lucent/agere modems on linux?
<gen> wig, like dial up?
<_|Imanewbie|_> how can I make grub load windows by default and has a bigger delay time?
<zenpod> GotD0t, match my gnome, not have fonts that look hideously ugly on my LCD
<wig> gen, yeah, it is.
<ogra> zenpod: its qt
<zenpod> ogra, I know.
<ogra> zenpod: ugly by design :)
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: why would you want to do such a thing
<zenpod> ogra, I've seen screenshots from people running it in gnome and not looking like a sore thumb, though :)
<calamari_> or make grub boot ubuntu by default with no delay time, hold a key (like lilo's shift) for the menu?
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: cause my mum and my sister can press down twice and select wnblows
<_|Imanewbie|_> *winblows
<JStrike> Hasn't Coaster been packages yet?
<ogra> zenpod: there is some config tool for qt...but as i dont touch qt stuff and refuse to have any on my machine i dont know the name
<JStrike> s/packages/packaged
<ogra> zenpod: search for qt config
<TheStuff> ogra, how can i install grub when MBR had overwrite ?
<splinta> why gnome not kde ?
<JStrike> splinta : ?
<KitoQ> why kde not gnome?
<wig> how much space do you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<calamari_> wig: I installed in 10gig's and have abount 4gig free
<splinta> just another gnome distro
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: do you have a clue about how can I do it?
<ogra> TheStuff: assuming your mounted on /mnt and install in the mbr: grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt/boot/grub /dev/hda
<JStrike> wig : 1.8Gb+
<splinta> why ubuntu ?
<calamari_> splinta: have you tried Ubuntu?  It's awesome
<zenpod> ogra, I'd prefer to not use k3b, but Ubuntu did the silly thing of shipping w/o a decent cd burning program for audiocds...
<TheStuff> wig, ubuntu need 1.8GB for the system and 350MB for min pkg
<JStrike> splinta : It pays the Gnome Devs a salary?
<ogra> splinta: teel about _any_ gnome distro
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: yea... get into your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<erik> uh oh, locales upgrade
<erik> is this the one that fixes all the locale not supported messages?
<JStrike> splinta : And Mark can do with his money as he pleases?
<ogra> zenpod: i know...thats why i started: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<keknehv> calamari_: try joe. "joe 	 Joe's Own Editor, joe, is a full-screen editor with a look and feel reminiscent of old DOS text editors like EDIT. {@sf{Debian}}: `joe' {@sf{WWW}}: ftp://ftp.std.com/src/editors/"
<splinta> calm down calm down....was only asking
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: there Im
<JStrike> splinta : And Ubuntu's design philosophy is pretty similar to Gnomes
<keknehv> (from the linux cookbook)
<zenpod> ogra, you make that?  I am just looking at that site now, oddly.
<ogra> zenpod: but i think rhythmbox will have audio burning in hoary
<ogra> zenpod: yep, i made it
<erik> MrBurns looks pretty nice
<zenpod> ogra, sweet :)  Is it simple enough for my gf to make audio cds for her car?
<JStrike> I thought someone was looking into packaging Coaster
<zenpod> it looks simple.  hm
<calamari_> keknehv: thanks.. I've actually tried joe.
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: change the number next to timeout to whatever you want... change the number next to default to read saved and then go down to where it says your windows OS and add savedefault underneath root
<keknehv> gtg... dinner (hope it's not more thanksgiving leftovers :P)
<zenpod> JStrike, coaster is at something like v0.0000000001 right now, if I recall
<ogra> zenpod: depends, if your burner works, yes...if not, no *g*
<GotD0t> keknehv: i wouldn't get your hops up
<Milo_italia> hello
<ogra> zenpod: i cant tell it in advance
<zenpod> ogra, lol, I have an LG burner.  everything loves LG. :)
<JStrike> zenpod : Works quite well already
<ogra> zenpod: does nautilus burn with it ?
<zenpod> JStrike, I may have to try it, I have this aversion to installing anything w/o a .deb
<zenpod> ogra, yep
<ogra> zenpod: so it _could_ work ....
<zenpod> ogra, I'll give it a whirl and get back to you, lol
<ogra> zenpod: just pull it from my repo, its only about 50k
<JStrike> zenpod : jdub was talking about getting it packaged. So a deb should be along pretty soon
<ogra> JStrike: yep, but no audio....
<zenpod> Cool.  I'll try mrburns, since that's what I need for now.  I'll be happy if they get coaster working, with audio, dvd, etc, eventually.  Gnome needs something to one-up k3b.
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: there is save default under it
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: then you're golden
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: just make sure you change the default option
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: should I delete save default under ubuntu entries?
<JStrike> ogra : Muine with the cd-burning patch is perfect for that
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: just comment them out
<ogra> JStrike: hmm, but mono is not in yet
<TheStuff> JStrike, i have problem with GRUB .. caould u help ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: just that? anything else?
<ogra> TheStuff: did you read my last msg to you ?
<JStrike> TheStuff : GRUB is not my area of expertise. Sorry
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: and i believe you have to do sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<TheStuff> ogra, no
<ogra> TheStuff: assuming your mounted on /mnt and install in the mbr: grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt/boot/grub /dev/hda
<mac> TheStuff google for it, there are a plenty of docs that explain how to do it
<ogra> TheStuff: you need a boot CD like knoppix or something.,...
<zenpod> hahaha cool, xdesktopwaves looks neat.  with fishes and turtles!
<ogra> zenpod: someone announced it here....and there was no package looks funny...but kills your cpu ;)
<TheStuff> ogra, i couldn`t use ubuntu CD, right ?
<ogra> TheStuff: you could, but i dont know when you have to stop the install to do a clean mount
<zenpod> ogra, yeah, no doubt.  I have a 2.8HT P4 tho... might have some cycles to spare.  I'll have to try it out
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: why? the grub was working cool with all OS why I would nee to do grubinstall again?
<TheStuff> ogra, i got it thanx alot
<ogra> TheStuff: probably the liveCD could work for that
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: i believe you need that to update the menu, as grub is saved in the MBR... and if im wrong about needing it, then it cant hurt
<_|Imanewbie|_> oki lemme test
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: http://www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: thanks
<ogra> :)
<GotD0t> ogra: whats the point? he can just edit the file directly?
<cardador> anyone who have adsl usb knows how to share the internet to another pc?
<ogra> GotD0t: yep, he can....
<GotD0t> cardador: you need a router
<KneelBeforeXorg> cardador: you can set up an application-level proxy or run IPMASQ
<GotD0t> cardador: oh hmm.. nevermind
<ogra> GotD0t: its just nicer to have a gui :)
<GotD0t> cardador: missed the USB
<TheStuff> ogra, yes sure  .. its work but no LiveCD available at the moment thats why i did ask :)
<JStrike> cardador : It is not too easy if I remember correctly
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: where should I save it so ubuntu can chek it with apt?
<cardador> KneelBeforeXorg: i have an ethernet card, but as soon as i enable it, my ppp connection dies
<GotD0t> ogra: bah... CUI > GUI where USER=editing config files
<cardador> JStrike: i had a shared connection with a cable modem, but now i changed to adsl usb
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: either add the repo from the software page or do it with dpkg -i <package.deb> on the commadline
<GotD0t> cardador: call up your ISP and tell them they're retarded for sending you a USB modem
<cardador> GotD0t: :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: I dont get it
<GotD0t> cardador: they do it so you have to go through them to set up a network
<Gmail> crap my mouse is moving funny
<_|Imanewbie|_> I download it with my browser?
<GotD0t> Gmail: get a new one
<cardador> GotD0t: they sent me a crazy modem, and i had to swap it for a speedtouch (better suported on linux)
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: http://www.grawert.net/software.html
<Gmail> GotD0t: its a new logitech mx700
<GotD0t> Gmail: check the battery
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: add it to synaptic, hit refresh and install ;)
<GotD0t> Gmail: oh... its USB, which means your system is set up to the wrong protocol
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: i guarantee it will do you no harm (its my site)
<GotD0t> Gmail: two choices... change the protocol in your XF86Config-4 file, or use that litle green USB - PS/2 adapter they sent you
<Gmail> GotD0t: i have been using it for 9months
<Gmail> it is ps2
<Gmail> not usd
<Gmail> i setted it up using ps/2
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: lol I will nuke you if it attempts to kill me =p
<Gmail> restart x
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: hehe
<Gmail> ahh
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: don't trust ogra... he helps everyone who walks in the door in order to gain their trust
<Gmail> GotD0t: i went to computer log off and it became normal
<ogra> *g*
<bash> j #linux
<bash> fuc!..
<GotD0t> Gmail: well if you've been using it for 9months then you need to do two things, review your definition of the term "new" and check the darned batteries
<ogra> GotD0t: got my number
<zenpod> hm, gnomebaker looks like it has potential, but no .deb
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_:  i know his type
<_|Imanewbie|_> GotD0t: than he proposes casual sex right? =p
<ogra> zenpod: someone packaged it ....there is a thread on the list....
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: how do I add your site to synaptic?
<zenpod> there is? I can't find it on gooogle
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: no... he directs you to his website so you can download the nonexistant linux virus ;-)
<Gmail> GotD0t: its working and it less than a year old so new
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto#adding-outside-repositories
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: fortunately my repo is the example
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: I add it as a source or bin repos?
<GotD0t> ogra: does your xDesktopwaves app run smoothly?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_:as you like...one or the other
<ogra> GotD0t: not on my piii 600
<zenpod> ogra, where can I find a searchable archive of the list?
<GotD0t> ogra: haha... it looks cool
<GotD0t> ogra: does it use glx?
<ogra> GotD0t: havent tried it on faster machines.....
<ogra> GotD0t: i dont think so.,....
<GotD0t> ogra: isn't it your app?
<ogra> GotD0t: its not mine, i just packaged it
<GotD0t> ogra: oh... hehe
<ogra> GotD0t: it came up here ... a week ago or so.....and there was no pkg
<eclipse6> which filesystem is better for storing and accessing MP3's...ReiserFS or XFS?
<GotD0t> ogra: that was nice of you
<ogra> eclipse6: i would prefer xfs (but i also wouldnt touch reiser)
<keknehv|stuffed|> back
<eclipse6> ogra, so u think xfs is better for music and stuff?
<GotD0t> keknehv|stuffed|: so was it leftovers?
<keknehv|stuffed|> Lucky me, 'twas not turkey, but turkey noodle soup
<keknehv|stuffed|> YAY!
<keknehv|stuffed|> The noodles were homemade... (not pretty, but tasty)
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: added now?
<GotD0t> keknehv|stuffed|: haha
<ogra> eclipse6: no, i think i wouldnt entrust my data to reiser ;)
<keknehv> I digest things fast :D
<erik> everyone always bitches about reiserfs integrity
<eclipse6> damn...right now i'm running Fedora 3 and it sucks when trying to download stuff thru yum and up2date
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: hit reload in synaptic
<erik> but I've had less problems with reiser than ext3
<EricNeon> morning all
<eclipse6> ogra, so xfs is more reliable than reiserfs?
<ogra> erik: ive seen whole servers wiping out their disks
<erik> ogra: I have too, and it's never been reiserfs's fault
<keknehv> Does anyone know how to specify the port that vsftpd uses?
<ogra> eclipse6: its more mature
<GoneBoB> I had XFS explode on me
<GoneBoB> though that was because the disks got unplugged in use
<ogra> GoneBoB: whoo, how that ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: already reloaded, well it seems unable to find your site =/
<ogra> lol
<eclipse6> ogra, xfs is a true 64-bit fs, right?
<erik> I've had lots of reiserFSs die but only when they were on disks where the SMART logs indicated massive failure
<ogra> eclipse6: yep, i think so....as it comes from an ancient 64 bit environment
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: my ault
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: got it ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra:think so
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: great
<eclipse6> ok, i'm gonna install using xfs cause fc3 sux
<zenpod> I need a decent IDE for pascal for Linux.  Hm.
* zenpod is weird and doesn't know C.
<erik> you can't use XFS as the root and use grub
<erik> because grub for some reason dies when you go to install it
<ogra> zenpod: wow pascal....
<zenpod> ogra, I like it :)
<eclipse6> erik, so what should i do?
<ogra> zenpod: i learnt it at scholl 20 years ago
<keknehv> I had an old disk on an hp computer that kept on saying something like "SMART failure detected. Disk loss iminent. Please backup and replace the disk as soon as possible"
<ogra> school
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<zenpod> ogra, same place, less time ago, for me.  I use GTK in pascal, etc.  I want to make some nice gnome apps. :)
<keknehv> ...and yet it worked for over six months without a hich
<keknehv> hich(SP)
<erik> eclipse6: well, if the installer will let you use lilo, do that
<erik> eclipse6: alternatively make XFS a big partition and put your boot stuff in a smaller partition befor eit
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: dont add deb-src
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: there are none yet
<eclipse6> erik, what's the difference between lilo and grub?
<erik> eclipse6: about 800kb *rimshot*
<erik> lilo's much smaller
<erik> grub is "more modern"
<eclipse6> erik, that's it?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: done! =)
<erik> after the machine boots you don't care what bootloader you used anyway
<ogra> eclipse6: grub lets you edit its parameters on boot
<erik> grub can browse your filessytems too
<keknehv> how do you list channels in X-Chat?
<eclipse6> well, i don't reall care about that
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: startup-settings installs in the Computer->System Tools menu
<eclipse6> keknehv, /list
<GotD0t> ogra: this waves thing is gonna drive me nuts... haha
<keknehv> oh...thanks
<ogra> eclipse6: if you have any breakdown or such, you will love thios feature
<ogra> GotD0t: lol
<ogra> GotD0t: do you try it ?
<GotD0t> ogra: yea... but i stopped it and it wont start again
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: Ive ran it on terminal, it appears to dont want to open as I'm logged as a commom user
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: run it from the menu or with sudo
<GotD0t> ogra: and it wont get rid of the haze over my background
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: From the menu it doesnt want to pen up, Ive ran it fine with sudo
<Gmail> i fund a bug
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: no ? oh
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: did it give an error ?
<keknehv> Gmail: what bug?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: simple doesnt show up
<GotD0t> ogra: its stuck
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: by the way I think it is quite right
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: not even the password dialog ?
<Gmail> gnome-control-center > System tools > Boot == crash x
<Gmail> in hoary
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: nothing
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: weird
<keknehv> anyone know how to make nautilus display fat filesystems correctly? Right now it's showing everything in mine with a foot icon, and they dissapear when right clicked
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: could you look in the preferences of the starter ?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: i.e. right click the menu entry
<GotD0t> ogra: help...
<palle> which file do i edit if i want to use enlightenment?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: i.e. right click the menu entry and tell me what is there in the command field ?
<ogra> GotD0t: ps ax|grep xdesk
<ogra> GotD0t: does it show anything ?
<GotD0t> ogra: yea... they're al listed as T
<ogra> GotD0t: could you try: killall -9 xdesktopwaves
<GotD0t> ogra: thanks
<palle> which file do i edit if i want to use enlightenment?
<keknehv> any idea what the heck EtherApe is supposed to do?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: gksudo startup-settings
<ogra> keknehv: visualize your network.....make some traffic if it runs...you will see
<keknehv> wow... this is weird
<eclipse6> ogra, but since linux has like millions of small files and dirs...maybe i should stick with reiserfs, huh?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: could you run this from the terminal ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> world is amazing amazing, my mates have a SEMESTER to do a dumb text editor in pascal, tommorow is the deadline and they call me to have mine
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: yes
<ogra> eclipse6: i'm using xfs on several servers, they are fine with xfs....but its your choice
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: does it start this way ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: yes, starts perfectly from the terminal
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: i mean  gksudo startup-settings not sudo startup-settings
<eclipse6> ok...then i'll give xfs a try
<palle> which file do i edit if i want to use enlightenment?
<eclipse6> ogra, but i have to use lilo, right?
<_|Imanewbie|_> rofl
<ogra> eclipse6: just do the grub install twice in the installer........the same goes for reiser
<_|Imanewbie|_> my user isnt in the group I will be reported =)
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: hmm, you can run things like synaptic ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: not as my default user
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: ahh....that drops another light on it....i thought it was the app :)
<eclipse6> ogra, what do u mean by "install twice"?
<melazyboy> can someone eplain what the option that says "CPU Frequency Scaleing Support [failed] " on bootup is refering too?
<Evaso> what about ltmodem driver support?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: but sinaptyc askes me for a root password so I can log on it
<ogra> eclipse6: the installer had a serious bug last time i tried it, with reiser as well as with xfs i dunno if it got fixed before the release
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: thats what startup-settings is supposed to do too
<egon_spengler> melazyboy: Laptop CPUs step up or down to conserve battery power
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: but it doesnt =p
<eclipse6> ogra...i think it should be fine cause i'm running downloading the daily build one
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: but not root, your pw
<ogra> eclipse6: hoary ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> well I gtg I must code some stuff for mips till tommorow
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: it askes no pass
<_|Imanewbie|_> *asks
<melazyboy> egon_spengler: That what i originally thought but then shoulden't that be under a tree for laptops or Pentium Ms rather than independant
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: strange
<eclipse6> ogra, yes
<_|Imanewbie|_> well guys I love you all but mips is calling me, I dont want to see that assembly all over again for beeing chatting on the web =p
<_|Imanewbie|_> ciao
<ogra> eclipse6: hmm. then it doesnt matter wherther you tahe reiser or xfs....its unstable anyway
<ogra> eclipse6: hoary is the development version....it will break from time to time....sometimes just a little bit, sometimes hard
<keknehv> ext3 is a 'journaling' filesystem, right? So if I deleted something, how would I restore it?
<wasabi> you don't
<ogra> keknehv: you cant
<wasabi> you misunder stand what journaling means
<palle> which file do i edit if i want to use enlightenment?
<ogra> keknehv: thats not what journaling means
<ogra> palle: just install it
<keknehv> what does it mean?
<ogra> keknehv: you can pull the plug and your system is still fine on next boot
<keknehv> oh... ok
<keknehv> Well, I *am* glad for that
<keknehv> :D
<ogra> keknehv: it watches open files
<ogra> keknehv: but rm is rm anyway
<wasabi> no
<wasabi> tat's not what it means etiher
<wasabi> geeze
<Gmail> <FennecFoxen> whee, SCO got hacked, fun! :)
<Gmail> <FennecFoxen> http://www.sco.com/redhat/
<Gmail> ooops wrong channel
<wasabi> journaling means file modifications are done first to a journal area, ordered.
<wasabi> and then commited to the normal disk structure
<wasabi> in case of a system failure, the data can be rolled back to a consistant state
<zenpod> haha, Gmail , lol
<ogra> wasabi: simplified: : it watches open files
<palle> ogra yes i did install it and tried to run it and it said that it have to edit a file, but how do i switch back to gnome later if i don't know which file it edit's?
<wasabi> no
<wasabi> that's not even close
<wasabi> FAM watches open files
<Gmail> zenpod: ROTFL
<wasabi> or something, anyways, you're wrong. :0
<ogra> wasabi: ok ok ok
<ogra> wasabi: givinng up....
<eclipse6> RPM packages r really pain in the ass to install
<zenpod> alien then
<zenpod> it worked me me and xscrabble
<eclipse6> huh?
<zenpod> alien rpmname
<zenpod> poof, a shiny .deb
<zenpod> I wanted xscrabble, but could find no .deb, so I grabbed the SuSE RPM and used alien on it
<ogra> hmm, shiny is something else i guess
<eclipse6> plus it takes longer to install a .rpm file than .deb
* zenpod likes alien
* ogra too...but only as last resort
* zenpod agrees
<zenpod> I'd rather alien an rpm than install from source and not be able to easily remove a package
<alka_trash> hey lets get Half life 2 on Linux, sign a partition :  http://cgi.riblet.plus.com/petition.php
<ogra> i'd rather build a deb from source
<zenpod> alka_trash, I don't want half life 2 for windows, let alone linux :)
<zenpod> ogra, ahh, I don't know how to do that.
<ogra> zenpod: there is the deb-make command.....
<zenpod> maybe I will learn, and make xscrabble debs, and submit them to ubuntu.  Everyone needs xscrabble
<alka_trash> but I want it
<ogra> zenpod: i would use them if you made them
<zenpod> ogra, I will go read up on how to make them
<ogra> alka_trash: sign it then ;)
<alka_trash> I did
<alka_trash> only took about 10 seconds, just FYI
<Captain> hi
* zenpod wants more free, open source games of high quality, like frozen bubble.
<melazyboy> alka_trash: Half Life 2, will be supported to the full extent w/ Cedaga
<zenpod> Cedega is... questionable.
* ogra is called to bed by his GF [02:47 am] 
<zenpod> imo.
<zenpod> gnight ogra
<alka_trash> nothing like native support :)
<ogra> night guys
<wasabi> hl2 won't be native
<wasabi> it's directx
<Captain> hey does anyone know if geting usb sound working with a xitel MD-PERT AN1 is just a matter of using the extracting digital sound from xmms, there seems to be little google stuff on getting this working unless thi is a given in linux now.
<wasabi> that would be... a big rewrite
<raja> hello all
<zenpod> hi rabidbt
<zenpod> er raja
<palle> hmmm, when i run who it shows 2 users is online why?
<trans_err> is sshd installed and enabled on default?
<jdub> no
<jdub> apt-get install openssh-server
<jdub> it's on the cd
<_Imanewbie_> ogra: it is working cool now the problem was the uncommented lines
<geppy> Is there a way to make the workspace switcher flash if an event occurs on another workspace, for example;  you get instant messaged on a different workspace.
<keknehv> how do you enable php scripting in apache?
<jdub> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<geppy> keknehv: Download php.
<keknehv> thanks
<Attila> Hello. Does the xorg release in hoary include the acecad (serial tablet) module? OR is there an xfree package for debian/ubuntu that includes acecad support?
<tux> has anyone not received their cd's from the first initial ship date ?
<GotD0t> tux me
<tux> ok
<GotD0t> tux: why
<tux> grand, i haven't gotten any either
<GotD0t> tux: when did you order?
<tux> ages ago
<GotD0t> anybody know of bugs relating to keyboard shortcuts in hoary?
<Gwildor> hey, i have a package downloaded from synaptic that doesnt install, gives errors, i was wondering how i could delete that package, so that i can downoad it again
<keknehv> how do I set up a MySql database?
<lupus_> do a lot of packages depend on emacs or why is it default included?
<geppy> lupus_: Lots of people use it.
<geppy> That's the same reason that vi and pico are default.
<geppy> They're commonly used text editors.
<zenpod> nano
<zenpod> !!!
<jdub> lupus_: it's nice to have sexy unix tools available in the desktop install, even though they're hidden in the system, away from gui users :)
<rajasun> zenpod: yeah, nano is a no brainer for n00bs ;-)
<jdub> lupus_: looked at an OS X install recently? :)
<lupus_> true I can't miss vim :p
<zenpod> rajasun, hence it is good
<rajasun> zenpod: and that's why Debian and debian-based distros have them as default ;)
<rajasun> s/them/it
<zenpod> rajasun, good point :)
<erik> hey, how can I turn off the stupid PC speaker?
<erik> I dist-upgraded hoary a while ago and all of the sudden the damn thing is on again
<suchit> do you know the equivalent of rc.conf on ubuntu ?
<erik> Nope
<suchit> i am trying to do a locate rc.conf
<scoon> suchit: try man update-rc.d
<suchit> but it does not return anything
<scoon> suchit: ? ? ?
<suchit> yes i am trying that
<scoon> suchit: man pages don't really return anything, you just read them....
<erik> oh god, my sound card stopped working too
<erik> hmm
<erik> They May Be Connected
<GotD0t> erik that sounds like the upgrade set the PC speaker to be the default output speaker
<lupus_> easytag kicks ass :)
<GotD0t> what is easytag?
<pancho123123> quien abla espanol pa que me esplique esto
<suchit> no...let me explain
<suchit> i did a locate rc.conf and this did not return anything
<suchit> thats y i asked for an equivalent of rc.conf in ubuntu
<scoon> suchit: what do you want to do.
<lupus_> GotD0t, to edit id3
<Attila> Hello! Could someone using hoary tell me if the xorg package includes the acecad module, please ?
<suchit> i am setting up a NAT box
<suchit> and would like to use settings specified for BSD
<suchit> for which i have documentation
<scoon> suchit: maybe check in /etc/default
<GotD0t> lupus_ oh cool
<suchit> but my machine is a debian / Ubuntu
<scoon> suchit: that is a place where defaults, of all things get set up.
<suchit> ok thanks
<scoon> suchit: if not there, peek /etc/inittab ?  I have not set up a NAT box, so I am not certain what you need.
<dad_> hello whats the name of that internet radio thingee?
<dad_> shoutcast or something?
<zenpod> shoutcast would be it, I think
<dad_> thnkee
<lupus_> GotD0t, it is in debian experimental ;)
<lupus_> so you don't have to build :)
<TheStuff> suchit, check this /etc/init.d there is readme file
<Xenguy> dad_: I seem to recall something called icecast also - don't know anything about it tho
<dad_> thnks ill take a look
<stephen87> hi
<palle> error: can't open packetdatabase in /var/lib/rpm
<palle> why do i get that errormessage??
<MagicFab> COuld someone explain Hoary to me ?
<jdub> MagicFab: it's the development branch for the next version of ubuntu
<jdub> MagicFab: it will be released as a preview in march, and as a final supported version in april
<MagicFab> how can I upgrade a package to its "hoary" version...
<MagicFab> ?
<jdub> you shouldn't do that
<jdub> either you upgrade your full system to hoary, or stick with warty
* RuffianSoldier ! ! ! ! ! !
<zenpod> Warty is good and stable.
<MagicFab> ah, great.
<MagicFab> See:https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3254#c5
<MagicFab> --> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3254#c5
<MagicFab> It seems I am stuck with an unsupported / "bitch to support" scanner
<stephen87> does ubuntu support dual processors?
<GotD0t> lupus_: doesn't work with UTF-8
<lupus_> bleh
<GotD0t> lupus_: as in it doesn't work with hoary ;-)
<lupus_> I have hoary
<GotD0t> lupus_: and its writing?
<lupus_> yeah
<GotD0t> lupus_: maybe im doing something wrong
<lupus_> and my locales is set to UTF-8 so :)
<GotD0t> lupus_: maybe i did something wrong
<jdub> stephen87: yes, just install the smp kernel
<lupus_> ps gimp 2.2 is also in experimental ;)
<stephen87> ty: jdub
<dad_> cant seem to find that internet radio player thingee ogra told me about yesterday  ...getting old :(
<lupus_> looks more userfriendly :)
<jdub> stephen87: apt-cache search linux smp :-)
<basejumper944> anyone know where i can find a how-to on setting up a Linux box to be like a win nt or 2000 one so as that users can log into the local server?
<lupus_> samba
<lupus_> look for samba domain controller
<basejumper944> ok thanks
<lupus_> wow just client?
<eclipse> hello
<lupus_> or server?
<stephen87> jdub: ty
<lupus_> nm :)
<basejumper944> no just client
<basejumper944> i need it to add users and delete them automagicaly
<lupus_> euhm
<MagicFab> I'd need some help getting the right resolution for a new monitor
<jdub> basejumper944: so you can get the users and groups manager in windows to talk to samba like a normal domain controller
<jdub> basejumper944: and there are some samba settings that let it do the system dirty work
<basejumper944> ok
<MagicFab> I've played  abit with the /etx/X11/XF86Config-4 file...
<jdub> basejumper944: probably google for "samba administration windows users and groups" or something
<MagicFab> but can't seem to get it right. The tech spec are here:
<RuffianSoldier> ya ther Klowner_ ?
<MagicFab> http://www.benq-eu.com/Products/LCD/index.cfm?product=368&page=specifications&pgid=2
<basejumper944> ok thats what i was looking for but juat couldnt find it
<lupus_> http://info.ccone.at/INFO/Samba/winbind.html
<lupus_> this?
<basejumper944> yes!
<lupus_> winbind is a component of the Samba suite of programs that solves the unified logon problem. Winbind uses a UNIX implementation of Microsoft RPC calls, Pluggable Authentication Modules, and the Name Service Switch to allow Windows NT domain users to appear and operate as UNIX users on a UNIX machine. This chapter describes the Winbind system, explaining the functionality it provides, how it is configured, and how it works internally.
<basejumper944> thanks thats persicely what i was looking for
<lupus_> k :)
<Sensebend> hey
<Sensebend> I need to release and renew an IP
<Sensebend> how do I do that?
<Sensebend> sorry for the newbish question
<lupus_> ifconfig --help
<lupus_> sorry :)
<lupus_> I'm used to use ipconfig
<zenpod> Sensebend, ifconfig eth0 down, dhclient eth0, ifconfig eth0 up
<zenpod> ymmv.
<lupus_> or restarting networking service
<lupus_> but then all cards do that :)
<GotD0t> lupus_: do you know how to remove a field from files?
<lupus_> what do you mean by field?
<lupus_> a spacing?
<GotD0t> lupus_: like remove the Album data from all the files?
<lupus_> aj
<MagicFab> Is there a utility in Ubuntu to configure a monitor (other than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ) ?
<Xenguy> GotD0t: do you mean filenames?
<lupus_> GotD0t, first select
<lupus_> tag files with this field
<GotD0t> Xenguy: no... the ID3 tags in mp3 files... he showed this app that batch edits ID3 tags
<lupus_> I think :)
<Xenguy> GotD0t: ahh
<zenpod> mp3 is evil
<zenpod> .ogg is good
<lupus_> I think I'm going to fill in some enhancement reports for it :)
* zenpod votes for .ogg.
<lupus_> true :)
<Sensebend> I vote for FLAC
<lupus_> but making ogg files from mp3 is not healthy :p
<clee> could lead to cancer
<lupus_> hehe :)
* zenpod has no idea about flac
<lupus_> no just more losing of quality :)
<zenpod> but ogg has no patents!
<zenpod> mmm.. patent-free-musical-goodness
<lupus_> to bad not a lot of music players support ogg :(
* Sensebend kicks zenpod
<Sensebend> FLAC is an open source project
<zenpod> Ow!
<Sensebend> lol
<lupus_> drm is worse then mp3 :p
<zenpod> I said I had no idea about it :)
<zenpod> lol
<Sensebend> stands for free lossless audio codec
<Sensebend> http://flac.sourceforge.net/
<zenpod> lupus_, iriver supports .ogg, my palm plays them too
<Sensebend> best sounding files out there
<lupus_> nice
<zenpod> Sensebend, lossless? are the files huge?
<Sensebend> yeah
<lupus_> yes
<lupus_> :)
<Sensebend> but size doesn't matter
<zenpod> ahh, so not to good for portables.
<Sensebend> quality does
<zenpod> to be frank, I'm not enough of an audiophile to generally notice.
<lupus_> 20% smaller then .wav I think :)
<zenpod> I'll stick with ogg then, lol, I only have a 128mb SD card for my palm
<Sensebend> yeah sounds about lupus_
<zenpod> and I can't afford an iRiver iHP 320 right now
<lupus_> flac is handy for backupping
<s0cks> I got a Rio Karma and a Rio Forge 512 with a 1gb sd card
<Sensebend> or useneting * looks arround *
<Sensebend> lol
* Sensebend hugs giganews
<lupus_> I wonder what it would give if you install linux on a flash card
<lupus_> how fast it would go
<zenpod> I could slap a 1gb card in my palm, but yeah.  I want an iriver though.  I had an ipod mini, but I disliked the AAC
<lupus_> and multimedia files and documents put on a hd :)
<erik> hey, the new 2.6.8.1-3 linux kernel package in hoary seems to have broken my intel8x0 sound
<erik> "Intel ICH: probe of 0000:00:1f.5 failed with error -16
<lupus_> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0405.1/0198.html
<lupus_> related?
<zenpod> erik, that can probably be chocked up to it being hoary..
<erik> lemme check
<erik> zenpod: not whining, trying to bugreport + fix
<zenpod> erik, Oh, no, I wasn't saying you were
<zenpod> sorry to give that impression :)
<erik> yeah it works in warty fine :p
<erik> lupus_: don't think so
<davidv> any ideas on how to get NTP running?
<erik> davidv: isn't it supposed to just kinda start on boot?
<davidv> yes
<davidv> however, i never saw an option when installing
<davidv> so now i'm trying to manually install
<erik>  * Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org...                         [ ok ] 
<erik> that's from /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<erik> it should NTP on boot ... not quite as nice as ntpd though
<erik> in debian the package is called ntp-simple
<erik> if that helps
<davidv> ntp-simple isn't installed, i'll try that
<keknehv> just make sure that you install the client, not the server
<lupus_> Erik I think it is best to open a bugreport
<erik> lupus_: yeah, I'm trying http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.acpi.devel/9265 this
<erik> if that works, I think I've seen the bugreport already
<davidv> apt won't let me get one without the other
<erik> er
<davidv> if i check simple it adds server
<erik> aren't all NTP clients also servers?
<dad_> noone have any idea what i need to play shoutcast streams?
<erik> dad_: xmms works
<erik> dad_: also mpg123
<erik> brb :)
<lupus_> I have read about kernel 2.6.9 also having lot of acpi issues
<palle> the ip adresses i can get by rightclinking your names is that your real ip-adresses?
<zenpod> whois palle
<zenpod> er
<zenpod> heh
<zenpod> yeah looks like
<zenpod> freenode doesn't seem to mask
<eclipse> hh
<palle> hmmz...
<palle> okay
<eclipse> g.......
<Adrenal> whats a bittorent client i can use, that, if i shut down, it will save th dl and allow me to continue later?
<Hikaru79> Adrenal, just about all of them
<Hikaru79> I reccomend azureus
<Hikaru79> http://azureus.sourceforge.net
<erik> is there supposed to be a splash screen on boot?
<eclipse> dd
<Adrenal> that needs java
<erik> I've never seen one with ubuntu ... hoary or warty
<Hikaru79> Yes, it does
<erik> but I see this "splash" option in menu.lst
<Adrenal> any known java ones?
<Hikaru79> You can get java at http://java.sun.com
<erik> java is a bit torrent client
<Hikaru79> You mean non-java?
<Adrenal> *non java
<erik> er
<erik> aaurgh
<erik> azureus is a java bt client
<eclipse> hey i just got like tons of Ubuntu CD's few days ago
<Hikaru79> Adrenal, you can get the "gnome-btdownload" package from synaptic
<Adrenal> that java is only an rpm though
<erik> gnome-btdownload is a good GNOME client
<Hikaru79> Not exactly full of features but it does the job
* Xenguy is still waiting...
<Hikaru79> Xenguy, whatcha waiting for?
<erik> personally I just use screen + btdownloadheadless
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: CDs...
<Hikaru79> w00t for Azureus :D
<Hikaru79> Oh, your Ubuntu CD's?
<Hikaru79> Me too :(
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: ordered them just before the Nov 11 deadline
<Hikaru79> When'd you order?
<Hikaru79> Heh, I ordered them in October... still nothing ;_;
<Xenguy> eclipse: when did you order?
<Sensebend> yeah same with me Hikaru79
<Sensebend> I don't mind though
<Hikaru79> :P
<Sensebend> I was just gonna pass them out
<Hikaru79> I live in Canada though, so maybe that's why
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: me too
<Sensebend> I have a fast enough internet connection
<Hikaru79> BTW, anyone know a good graphical FTP client for Linux?
<eclipse> xenguy, like a month ago
<Adrenal> ok, how do i install the java then?
<Hikaru79> Adrenal, did you download the SDK?
<scoon> Hikaru79: gftp
<Xenguy> eclipse: good, that means mine are coming and might get here before Xmas :-)
<Hikaru79> Thanks, scoon :)
<Hikaru79> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp  <-- Download this, Adrenal
<eclipse> i just installed the one that they sent me
<scoon> Hikaru79: np, it also comes w/ a CLI
<Hikaru79> And follow these instructions: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/install-linux.html
<Hikaru79> CLI?
<eclipse> after using hoary for a month...too many bugs so i switched back to warty
<Adrenal> jre?
<scoon> Hikaru79: Command Line Interface
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: command line interface
<Hikaru79> No
<Hikaru79> Not the JRE
<Hikaru79> The SDK
<Hikaru79> Er
<Hikaru79> Wait
<Hikaru79> Never mind
<Hikaru79> JRE is fine, you just want to run Azureus
<Hikaru79> SDK will work too, but unnecesary. JRE is enough
<Adrenal> kk
<erik> yeah this was just the old pci=noacpi kernel bug
<erik> why does linux suck so much :(
<Hikaru79> Synaptic is getting gftp :)
<Adrenal> and the one which doesn't say rpm?
<Hikaru79> Yes
<Hikaru79> The source tarball
<Hikaru79> Er
<Hikaru79> Actually, it's a binary
<Hikaru79> Just non-RPM
<erik> are you downloading java from sun?
<Hikaru79> Instruction is easy
<Hikaru79> Yes, he is
<erik> there's a nice deb source for it
<Hikaru79> :| Are you serious?
<erik> yes
<Hikaru79> Gah, why'd I never learn of this ;_;
<erik> hang on
<OS_Tiberius-L-> disconnect
<OS_Tiberius-L-> oops
<Xenguy> erik: do tell :-)
<erik> deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
<erik> that might be it
<erik> let me go check the ubuntu wiki where they tell you all about it
<erik> the package is called j2re1.4
<erik> and j2sdk1.4
<Adrenal> both?
<erik> well
<erik> depending on if you want the SDK or just the JRE
<erik> you have to go into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and ln -s the plugins in there
<erik> if you want firefox java plugins
<zenpod> erik, that's the hard way
<scoon> erik: no
<erik> not compared to installing from sun ...
<zenpod> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<zenpod> method 2
<scoon> erik: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<erik> scoon: I suppose
<scoon> erik: ln -s to there.
<erik> at any rate
<erik> the deb works great for me
<erik> it's not java 5 but as I don't even know what's new in java 5 I think I'll be all right :)
<zenpod> file you need is http://neo.caslab.queensu.ca/~bhall/jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<Hikaru79> Thanks, scoon :) gftp looks good
<Hikaru79> I'll be back on soon asking about vsftpd config options ;P
<Hikaru79> BRB
<scoon> Hikaru79: one of my fav's.  been using it for years.
<Adrenal> i already installed j2re-1.4.2-01-linux-i586.bin
<Adrenal> a while back
<Adrenal> can i just use that?
<erik> are there any good graphical scp/sftp clients?
<erik> if you're not using nautilus
<zenpod> erik, does gftp not work?
<erik> gftp does scp/sftp??
<Adrenal> what can i use instead of nautilus?
<zenpod> erik, I do not know
<erik> Adrenal: well, I don't use a filemanager at all heh
<Adrenal> i...c
<Adrenal> ok
<erik> but there are alternatives
<Adrenal> so which one do i get?
<Adrenal> link?
<zenpod> erik, http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Using_gFTP_with_ssh_sftp.html
<erik> zenpod: neat
<Adrenal> whcih java do i use?
<melazyboy> fglrx needs fixing... =/
<erik> Adrenal: I recommend "option 1" from the wiki java page
<erik> there are naysayers here who claim otherwise
<erik> so ....
<erik> you pick :)
<Adrenal> erik
<Adrenal> link
<Adrenal> which ever one is easier
<erik> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<lobo_nz> I want to install perlmagick but I get a dependancy problem perlmagick wants libmagick6 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1 but I have 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1.1 is there an easy way to resolve this?
<romeo_> I'm having trouble installing a .deb package, would someone be willing to try to help me figure this out?
<Xenguy> romeo_: ask and find out :-)
<Rene_S> Hola funky Ubuntu freaks
<romeo_> well, I'm trying to install mpeg4ip-libs which is a dependancy of faac, but when it goes to install it errors out with an error that says can't overwrite /usr/lib/libmp4v2.so.0.0.0 of another package. I've tried just moving the other file so it wouldn't have a problem overwriting it but I'm still getting the same error. What gives?
<Hikaru79> Try running the dpkg command with sudo?
<hypa7ia> hey Rene_S!
<romeo_> i am running it with sudo, good tip though :)
<aitrus> anyone have an idea why transcode isn't in main/restricted/universe or even multiverse?
<Hikaru79> Hm, I see =./
<Hikaru79> Aitirus, legal issues
<Hikaru79> There is a special repository for it though
<Hikaru79> Lemme get it for you
<aitrus> thanks
<lil_anthony> question: i downloaded the deb package of xfonts-artwiz but for some reason when i type xfontsel in terminal i do not see the font? after trying to find the answer on google closest i came was xset fp+ /pathname but i get an error can someone please help
<AngryLogic> romeo: it doesn't matter that you moved the file, apt shows it belonging to another package and so in its database that file is still there.
<Hikaru79> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/     Distribution: testing     Sections: main
<Hikaru79> Add that repo :)
<aitrus> thanks
<Hikaru79> NP
<Sensebend> that's a good repo ;)
<Sensebend> you criminal
<Sensebend> 1/2 the stuff in that repo is illegal
<Sensebend> lol
<Sensebend> stupid proprietary codecs and file formats
<romeo_> AngryLogic: Thanks, what should I do, uninstall the other package maybe?
<AngryLogic> romeo_: you'll have to find whatever package owned that file originally and remove it.
<romeo_> AngryLogic: I'll try that. Thanks
<Gmail> Sensebend: why is it illegal its just not legal thats all
<kensai> is there an mplayer repository that works on warty?
<erik> kensai: check out RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<kensai> erik, that one don't work is a broken mplayer
<zenpod> uhhh
<Sensebend> lol Gmail
<zenpod> ftp.nerim(sp).net
<erik> hm
<zenpod> that one works
<erik> dunno, I'm on hoary
<Sensebend> proprietary formats bother me
<Sensebend> I proprietary software doesn't
<zenpod> URI:            ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<zenpod> Distribution:   testing (use unstable here if you are using hoary)
<zenpod> Section(s):     main
<kensai> erik, I was in hoary which worked for you? I'll go to hoary in a few days again
<Sensebend> as long as the data is in a format that is universal
<zenpod> that one works
<erik> kensai: nerim.net
<kensai> erik,ok
<kensai> erik, didn't worked neither on hoary
<jessta> hey all, I'm wondering if it's possible to do a warty install from the livecd?
<kensai> erik, it hangs when loading
<zenpod> kensai, check your ao and vo settings for mplayer
<zenpod> If they're not right, it won't work.
<kensai> zenpod, thats like japanese? ao vo?
* Abercrombie is away: I'm busy ... LibraNet : BeatrIX !! 
<zenpod> on my notebook, ONLY vo=gl2 worked
<zenpod> audio and video out settings.
<erik> kensai: ah
<zenpod> read the manpage :P
<erik> kensai: run mplayer -ao esd
<erik> kensai: GNOME is retarded and grabs control of your soundcard with esd
<kensai> erik,ok and thats all?
<erik> yep
<erik> should do the trick
<erik> try -ao null or -vo null too to turn off audio and video respectively
<erik> see if you can get something going that way ... it'll help narrow it down
<zenpod> erik, I don't think that's such a bad thing generally, as long as all your apps work well with it.  Gnome needs to somehow make all program that use OSS pipe through esd... that'd make life easy
<rajasun> erik: think esd will be replaced by polypaudio in GNOME 2.10 though
<erik> still like
<zenpod> or linux needs vchans like freebsd has, so you can assign apps to use like /dev/dsp0, /dev/dsp1, etc.
<erik> a userspace mixing daemon is retarded.
<erik> alsa should just provide mixing for cards that don't support hardware mixing
<erik> so everyone can use /dev/dsp and be happy
<zenpod> erik, imo linux needs to work like windows and just work.
<zenpod> yes.
<zenpod> hm
<kensai> zenpod, please don't put Linux and that other thing they call an Operating system on the same line ;)
<zenpod> kensai, lol
<kensai> zenpod, Windows xp is like the 9th beta release?
<kensai> they are still beta testing it
<zenpod> lol
<rajasun> zenpod: like windows? just work? why not be better i.e. be like OS X? but with more room for power users to tweak settings till their hearts delight
<zenpod> rajasun, yes, of course, but I mean, I want my gf to be able to use the computer w/o having totem lock up on her when she makes the mistake of playing music in xmms and trying to watch a video clip at once :)
<kensai> zenpod, just tweak it for her so she won't have any problems again just the way window is tweaked for dummys.
<rajasun> zenpod: I think for that to happen Linux has to redesign how diff apps gets time with regards to use of sound server
* zenpod nods
<zenpod> for now, I just set *everything* to use ESD and let gnome handle it
<zenpod> seems to work...
<zenpod> xmms, totem, mplayer, etc.
<rajasun> zenpod: I guess you are not alone in not liking esd much ;-)
<kensai> zenpod, Just think that Windows does all that risking Stability and security thats why it is the less stable and secure os in the market
<kensai> If Linux were to give all that easy to configure and handle than even my grandma can use it without not knowing what a computer is then linux will be infeccted
<Gmail> crap xfce has some features gnome needs
<Gmail> like a menu editor
<kensai> Gmail, Gnome has menu editor
<Gmail> settings maniger (gnome-control-center is crap)
<kensai> Gmail, right click on it
<Gmail> kensai: thats a peace of crap
<rajasun> kensai: but the prob is a lot of users are so attuned to the instability and insecurity by design philosophy of windows, they can't care less. Convenience is what they desire utmost. Not saying this is right though. But I guess MS do understand what the average Joe/Mary out there is like
<zenpod> see, that's the thing.  I need gnome to work as easily as Windows to a user who just expects the computer to do things.
<zenpod> Trying to convice my gf that 'yeah, it's ok that this program doesn't work when that one is running, because it's secure!' just will get me nowhere, lol
<Gmail> kensai: look at http://www.us.xfce.org/images/screenshots/default3.png
<Gmail> its in the background at the left
<kensai> rajasun and zenpod, If thats the way we are going to be mainstream doing that. Then I hope by Heart Linux never makes it mainstream
<zenpod> kensai, Mac OS X did it.. why can't linux?
<zenpod> I just can't run OS X, not owning a mac and all.
<kensai> zenpod, mac os x is closed it is closed and never be open
<kensai> Gmail, thats kool
<Gmail> SOMEONE port thats menu editor
<zenpod> kensai, Darwin is hardly closed. Just the nice GUI stuff is.
<rajasun> kensai: I'm not saying we ought to ape MS in all their ways and definitely we should never be daft enough to dump everything into the kernel but the minor things e.g. UI, desktop integration, n00b friendly documentation are must haves
<Hikaru79> Are there any easy-to-use graphical FTP server softwares to save me all the headache that is vsftpd? =/ You know, like Windows' G6 Bulletproof FTP server
<Gmail> gftp
<Hikaru79> Gmail, that's a CLIENT
<Hikaru79> I need a SERVER
<kensai> rajasun, take for example Mandrake it is like windows thats why Mandrake is the biggest piece of * and the most buggy linux. Because of being newbie friendly. I hope Linux never gets that way.
<zenpod> kensai, um, mandrake is a linux distro.
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: why graphical server? thats pointless
<Gmail> Hikaru79: vhcs.net
<zenpod> and frankly, ubuntu is more newbie friendly than mandrake.
<kensai> zenpod, trying to be like windows thats why
<AngryLogic> Hikaru: do you want a graphical server or just a graphical configuration utility for a server?
<Hikaru79> Just a graphical configuration utility
<Hikaru79> Because I've been ripping my hair out for the last week trying to make vsftpd work properly
<kensai> zenpod, thats what you an I believe because we have used Linux before but give mandrake and Ubuntu to a n00b he will go with mandrake
<Hikaru79> So far, I've got it locally accepting anonymous connections
<Hikaru79> Forget global connections :P
<Hikaru79> Simply won't work
<zenpod> kensai, Mandrake is still better than Windows :)
<kensai> zenpod, a little
<zenpod> Once I get my new motherboard on monday, this system is becoming Linux-only
<rajasun> kensai: don't get me wrong. I'm all for stability and security and do e.g. suggest cmdline apt over gui synaptic but we can sure work on the UI and other stuff mentioned above
<zenpod> then I have to show my gf and roommate how to use Linux.
<Gmail> kensai: not when ubuntu hoary comes out so many new features
* zenpod wants linux to be guiish and nice.  It can be secure AND user-friendly.
<kensai> rajasun, thats right you are very right
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: i don't know of any graphical utilities, i use proftpd which is easy to setup
<zenpod> Linux should work for all levels of user
<Rene_S> an etcha-sketch is better than windows
<rajasun> and in this respect, Ubuntu with GNOME is the right way to go for those who want a useable desktop
<zenpod> I use commandline alot, but hey.
<jdub> kensai: mandrake is not buggy because it's "newbie friendly".
<zenpod> rajasun, quite.  Gnome is nice.
<s0cks> ( . Y . )
<Hikaru79> proftpd, eh? You got it going the way you like?
<kensai> Gmail, yep it is going to be the bomb but I still belive it will not be user friendly neither to the point of mandrake and if it is then I switch back to debian
<s0cks>      \/
<kurtw> Hikaru79, Do you have a firewall running?
<kensai> jdub, in part yes
<Hikaru79> kurtw, not a firewall. I do have a router, but I forwarded all the correct ports
<zenpod> I need to set up the home system to run Apache/PHP/MySQL, and still function normally
<jdub> kensai: there is no logical link between "buggy" and "newbie friendly".
<zenpod> I am guessing those won't take tons of system resources?
<kensai> jdub, also they did everything wrong
<zenpod> does anyone know?
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: yup,, but i only allow 3 people access :)
<Hikaru79> I've got Apache, MySQL, and PHP working fine on the server computer. But vsftpd is beyond me >>
<rajasun> zenpod: hehe...seldom use any other DE maybe Xfce but there's just that something about GNOME that keeps luring me back. guess you know what I mean ;-)
<jdub> zenpod: they don't, really.
<kurtw> Hikaru79, Run an nmap from an external source to verify that the ports are open and working
<Hikaru79> |Quad|, that's OK :) I only need it to upload pieces of the website anyway
<Hikaru79> 'external source' means not from within the same LAN right?
<zenpod> jdub, cool.. since I can't afford a dedicated server pc at the moment, and I have to build the media server for mythtv first...
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: it shouldn't be bad, proftpd is pretty easy
<kensai> Anyways when Linux becomes mainstream there will be Hurd to save the OS
<zenpod> jdub, just have to host the GF's blog.
<kurtw> Hikaru79, yes.  Msg me is you need a hand doing a scan from remote.
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: whats your ip, i will portscan you
<zenpod> kensai, yes, and Duke Nuken Forever will run on it.
<Hikaru79> |Quad|, 24.57.4.59
<zenpod> *Nukem.
<kensai> zenpod, why will I need it ?
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: scanning
<jdub> kensai: that makes no sense at all.
<Hikaru79> Thanks ^ ^
<zenpod> kensai, er... nevermind, it was a joke :)
<|QuaD|> is hurd a monolithic kernel?
<zenpod> hurd is based on mach microkernel, I think
<kensai> zenpod, I know I was replying with a sarscams
<Hikaru79> But if I have multiple computers running on that IP, each with different ports forwarded, will the scan return the total ports from every one of them?
<zenpod> kensai, ahh, sarcasm over irc.  I always miss it. :)
<kensai> zenpod, spelled it wrong sorry
<palle> are there any good firewalls for linux?
<palle> since i have like 10 ports open
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: yup
<AngryLogic> palle: try iptables
<palle> and i feel a little unsecure
<Hikaru79> Ah, OK :)
<|QuaD|> zenpod: microkernels are supposedly better
<kurtw> palle, FireStarter
<palle> angrylogic: iptables?
<rajasun> kensai: there's anough room for all the oses including hobbyist ones. But sure like what will come out of the kFreeBSD and Debian GNU/NetBSD projects though
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: disconnect the other comps?
<palle> thnx kurtw
<Hikaru79> Why?
<zenpod> |QuaD|, that's because, afaik, they don't require a reboot to install/uninstall drivers, etc.
<kensai> jdub, Youre getting me wrong or I'm not explaining very well. I refer it Linux comes to be like windows
<Xenguy> palle: shorewall
<Hikaru79> As long as the correct ports turn up *somewhere*, it's all good right?
<rajasun> palles: firestarter
<|QuaD|> zenpod: i was told they are more effecient also, dunno though
<Hikaru79> The only comp with ports 20-22 opened is the server computer, so if your scan shows them as open, it's all good
<jdub> kensai: that has nothing to do with being "newbie friendly".
<zenpod> |QuaD|, I don't know much about OS theory or anything, so I couldn't comment.
<rajasun> palle: or fireHOL
<|QuaD|> zenpod: me neither
<|QuaD|> maybe i will look into hurd... how is the support for it?
<kurtw> Hikaru79, Either your ISP is blocking traffic our your router is not configured correctly.  I was not able to return any ports being open.  I just scanned from three different major ISP's with the same results.
* |QuaD| wishes vmware was free
<zenpod> |QuaD|, HURD is so unfinished.
<zenpod> heh.
<|QuaD|> haha
<zenpod> it'll be done when DNF is done, I expect.
<kensai> jdub, I know, but the problem behing Windows being unstable is newbie friendlyness and there are some analyst that has proven this point
<Hikaru79> T_T Wha-?
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: re: FTPD's: the big 3 (not counting wu, which regularly shows security holes like a mac truck) appear to be proftpd, vsftpd, and pure-ftpd -- FWIW
<Hikaru79> But I know some of them are open for sure. Like, my Apache server works, for example
<rajasun> zenpod: give another 10 years...Hurd may not even be finished then lol
<|QuaD|> zenpod: dnf?
<zenpod> kensai, that is entirely fallacious logic
<Hikaru79> Apache wouldn't work without 80 being forwarded right?
<zenpod> |QuaD|, Duke Nukem Forever
<jdub> kensai: no, there is no logical link between "instability" and "newbie friendliness".
<melazyboy> Does anyone knwo where VIA is in the 2.6.x menuconfig
<kensai> zenpod, prove it wrong and I'll believe it
<zenpod> Hikaru79, generally, no
<|QuaD|> zenpod: lo
<|QuaD|> *lol
<Hikaru79> Therefore, if my Apache works, my forwarding of 80 must've worked...
<zenpod> melazybo2, via what?
<kurtw> Hikaru79, Scratch that, I just got the port list.
<zenpod> Hikaru79, IP?
<Hikaru79> 24.57.4.59
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: my scan isn't over yet
<Hikaru79> Ah, I see kurtw :)
<kensai> jdub, then prove it wrong, To believe something I just need someone prove what the analyst says worng
<zenpod> Hikaru79, connection refused here
<Hikaru79> zenpod, connection refused when doing what?
<melazyboy> zenpod: Im having a problem with getting DMA to work i googled, it said i needed to enable VIA in the kernel, i can't find it i must have disabled it on accident
<zenpod> kensai, in debate, burden of proof is on the one making the claims.  You prove it's right :)
<kurtw> Hikaru79, connection is refused but the port is open.
<Hikaru79> Connection refused for what?
<zenpod> Hikaru79, trying to http to that UP
<Hikaru79> The webserver?
<zenpod> *IP
<Hikaru79> Oh, it's off
<zenpod> yes
<Gmail> kensai: ubuntu is already user friendly
<Hikaru79> Want me to turn it on?
<zenpod> oh ok
<zenpod> sure
<Hikaru79> Lemme go put it on
<rajasun> hmmm anyone having probs connecting to http://www.irssi.org/scripts/? or is it just me?
<kurtw> Hikaru79, Is vsftp set to listen on your LAN interface?
<jdub> kensai: "the analyst" means nothing. a huge proportion of windows instability is due to third party drivers and software. "newbie friendliness" has nothing to do with software or system robustness.
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: permission to scan your IP?
<zenpod> rajasun, works here
<jdub> kensai: it's not a matter of proof, it's a matter of logic.
<|QuaD|> zenpod: according to the hurd website, it looks pretty developed
<rajasun> zenpod: hmmm
<|QuaD|> are there anyother microkernel os's?
<kensai> jdub, But I believe your point on what youre trying to say. I'm just adding that caring to much about user friendlynes makes it more unstable but this a windows problem what I said about mandrake was to much exageration
<zenpod> |QuaD|, read the install docs.
<jdub> kensai: you are wrong. sorry.
<|QuaD|> ok
<kensai> Then this is not a windows problem?
<kensai> then windows is the mot stable os?
<zenpod> kensai, sacrificing stability in favour of user friendliness would be silly.  Doing both is good sense.
<rajasun> |QuaD|: othe microkernel oses? maybe Haiku
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: OK I won't scan your IP
<jdub> kensai: my dishwasher is very user friendly. i did not need to read the manual. also, it does not flood my kitchen.
<Hikaru79> Back
<Hikaru79> OK, apache is on
<Hikaru79> Xenguy, it's 24.57.4.59
<jdub> kensai: dude, there is *no connection* between "user friendly" and "unstable". you cannot infer anything about one from the other.
<Hikaru79> http://24.57.4.59
<kensai> jdub, thats totally different, programming is other world
<zenpod>  	Linux webserver 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686
<jdub> kensai: i don't think windows is particularly stable or friendly.
<zenpod> it works, Hikaru79
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: OK, I'll scan your IP :-)
<jdub> kensai: it is a logical demonstration.
<Hikaru79> kurtw: What do you mean? I can connect to the ftp from within the lan, but from anywhere else, it's 'connection refused'
<jdub> kensai: you are conflating two entirely separate issues.
<kensai> Programing is what can make this little error
<zenpod> Hikaru79, you have ipv6 enabled?
<jdub> kensai: no, that is also wrong.
<Hikaru79> I believe not
<|QuaD|> Hikaru79: that sounds like a forwarding problem
<zenpod> Hikaru79, check your port forwarding on your router.
<zenpod> Hikaru79, and you do have IPv6 enabled, apache says so.
<kurtw> Hikaru79, check the port forwarding on the router.
<zenpod> Hikaru79, if you don't use it, turning it off can speed things up a bit
<Hikaru79> It's not, because I forwarded port 80 in the same way as port 20-21 and port 80 works so why wouldn't 20-21?
<kensai> then I can make a program not caring about the bugs I left behind and make it the most user friendly?
<Hikaru79> I'm 99% sure the problem is in my conf file... I'm not experienced enough yet to understand half of these paramaters that I have to set
<jdub> kensai: you are conflating two entirely separate issues.
<kensai> It'll still unstable
<eclipse> zenpod, how do u know if ipv6 is enabled?
<zenpod> eclipse, it's on by default in ubuntu
<zenpod> iirc
<kensai> jdub, then sorry I didn't explained well my point
<jdub> kensai: your point is wrong. you have made a logical mistake.
<eclipse> zenpod, so if i disable that my internet connection will be faster or more responsive?
<zenpod> eclipse, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713&highlight=firefox
<eclipse> cool, thnx
<melazyboy> Anyone know what you have to enablee in the kernel to get dma working
<Hikaru79> BRB
<kensai> jdub,I'm just trying to find the articles of those two Computer engineers that bringed up this issue
<zenpod> er http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 w/o the highlighting :D
<zenpod> melazybo2, it ought to be on by default.  Make sure it's enabled in your BIOS
<melazyboy> zenpod: It is, and i recompiled my own kernel, and i think i might have disabled it
<melazyboy> zenpod: Any idea of what needs to be enabled to get it working?
<kensai> jdub, anyways I believe your right. My point is wrong in the way that I don't know how to explain it well. My first language is spanish ;)
<zenpod> melazyboy, ahhh.  Not offhand, I know it's in the kernel config.  make xconfig or menuconfig and go looking, I guess.
<melazyboy> im looking and not seeing =[
<melazyboy> Found it
<melazyboy> how silly
<zenpod> melazyboy, there ya go :)
* kensai is falling asllep and is having a nightmare, Windows xp has 3 open aplications and it hasn't frozen.
<melazyboy> its under the parrent tree of generic/default ide chipset support
<kensai> Gnite
<|QuaD|> has the stability of gnome improved any in hoary?
<kensai> |QuaD|, it has decreased
<zenpod> kensai, I'm on XP and it hasn't crashed for days.
<Hikaru79> Well, it's still a development
<|QuaD|> ??
<Hikaru79> *al version
<|QuaD|> kensai: what ?
<kensai> |QuaD|, we are waiting for 2.10
<Hikaru79> It'll be stable enough by the time it's ready for release right?
<Hikaru79> kensai is an ubuntu developer?
<kensai> Nope
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: do you mind if I /msg you?
<|QuaD|> kensai: my question is is it any more stable? i looked at it 2 weeks ago and it was having problems
<kensai> |QuaD|, it is 2.9.1 development version right now
<zenpod> I'd just wait until april for hoary
<kensai> |QuaD|, maybe more stable than two weeks ago not that much
<Hikaru79> Xenguy of course not :)
<|QuaD|> zenpod: i am
<|QuaD|> jsut trying to figure out the status
<|QuaD|> kensai: alright :0
<|QuaD|> :)
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: very well
<kensai> zenpod, I was just joking about XP doesn't have sense of Humor?
<hoffman> ver
<zenpod> kensai, nah, I do :)
<Hikaru79> Xenguy, I meant I don't mind... you can /msg me, of course1
<Hikaru79> *!
<melazyboy> wait
<melazyboy> does pci ide only apply to ide card connected through expansion slots
<kensai> zenpod, I think overall XP is good...... If you want to die of a heart disease because of all the bugs and infestation LOL
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: I thought so, but it is considered good form to ask first ;-)
<Hikaru79> ^ ^
<georgia> melazyboy: no
<melazyboy> georgia: Hrm thats how i read it, what does PCI have to do with IDE then and why is the DMA option under that tree
<kensai> Sorry for the minutes ago I think I was a bit exalted by the idea Linux can become like Windows but now I'm confident it won't
<kensai> Long live Linus Torvald ! Hurrayy!
<georgia> melazyboy: your ide controller on board is actually on the pci bus, its not in a slot, but it is on that bus, and its the pci us that allows DMA
<reversal> What are some repositories I can add for apt, amd64-wise?
<melazyboy> georgia: Wow good information did not know that. i thought the pci bus branched off the ide bus
<georgia> nope, its the other way round.
<georgia> just abotu every onboard device is actually a device on the pci bus
<melazyboy> georgia: Well one more question since you seem to know your stuff, my computer is working fine now with 'generic pci ide chipset support' built in or compiled as module from the kernel, what exactly does that do, and will i need it to use DMA which is located in the same tree under 'pci ide chipset support'
<melazyboy> err working fine without *
<georgia> to be honest i'm not entirely sure, never done much kernel tweaking, i can almost always get away with stock kernels. i'm more of a hardware girl than a software girl.
<georgia> though it seems a bit weird that everything works without that, unless there is a specific driver loaded for your onboard ide controller
<melazyboy> Yes i was thinking the same thing
<melazyboy> i mean i seriously killed the whole PCI IDE tree, and im running cds, and using an 2 ide hds right now
<georgia> have you booted off the new kernel?
<melazyboy> georgia: Yea im using it as we speak
<georgia> run the command "uname -a" in a terminal and let me know what the output of that is
<melazyboy> I mean i had ata/atapi/mfm/rll tree, in it i had the 'include ide/ata-2 disk support', and 'include ide/atapi cdrom support' and the 'generic default ide chipset support', but becasue of my misunderstanding the big subtree of 'ata/atapi/mfm/rll support', entitled 'pci ide chipset support' was removed
<melazyboy> 2.6.7.1. #9 Sat Nov 27 18:26:43 CST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<melazyboy> made it yesterday
<melazyboy> Any way crummy kernel docs on that one, pretty blurry for a new guy to figure out
<melazyboy> err
<melazyboy> thats 2.6.8.1
<melazyboy> i typed it, this is my irc/raid box =/
<zenpod> omh
<zenpod> *omg
<zenpod> Neverball is HARD
<georgia> melazyboy: that's weird, totally lost me.
<georgia> ok, try "sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda" melazyboy
<melazyboy> one sec let me get in with another irc client on other box
<melazyboy2> ok there we go
<melazyboy2> melazyboy@l33t-4nd-l4zy-n1gg3r:~ $ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<melazyboy2> bah no multiline paste in xchat
<georgia> if you had done just "-d" it would have told you the current setting
<melazyboy2> its off.. otherwise i woulden't be doing this lol
<melazyboy2> the error is probably a little more usefull
<melazyboy2>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<melazyboy2>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<melazyboy2>   HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<melazyboy2>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<trevor> Hello all.  I just installed Ubuntu Linux and during the setup I accidentally chose 1024 besides 1280 for my resolution
<melazyboy2> hold ctrl and hit plus in x
<trevor> How can I change my reolution to 1280?
<melazyboy2> err thats ctrl + alt + (plus sign) lol
<Hikaru79> Computer --> System Configuration --> Screen Resoltuion
<georgia> melazyboy: was just making sure, ok, i think you should probably recompile with that module, hopefully you'll get dma then, but i'm not 100% sure
<melazyboy2> Im pretty sure thats it, im good at breaking stuff
<melazyboy2> luckily im not that shabby at fixing it
<trevor> Yes, but 1280 isn't on there.  I didn't add it when I did the set-up
<melazyboy2> err
<melazyboy2> or ther other way around =/
<melazyboy2> anyway its late recompile and finish take home test
<melazyboy2> see everyone later, good night
<trevor> I guess the question should be:  How can I edit whatever configuration I need to so I can have the option to change my resolution to 1280?
<melazyboy> trevor: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xfree86*
<trev0r> Neither of those files exist
<trev0r> I know I have XFree
<melazyboy> Err..
<melazyboy> XFree86*
<melazyboy> what ever its called i think its /etc/X11/XFree86-4.conf
<trev0r> Hmm, I see
<melazyboy> im not sure im using xorg, even though i regret it... really really regret it
<trev0r> This looks a bit complicated
<melazyboy> trev0r: Nah just find the color depth you have and add the resolution you want
<melazyboy> or you cna use dpkg to do it
<|QuaD|> trev0r: its not really complicated
<Agrajag> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<|QuaD|> copy and paste what you have before
<melazyboy> its like 'dpkg-reconfig x-window-system'
<melazyboy> or something on those lines
<Hikaru79> I think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-XFree86
<melazyboy> either x-window-system, or x-windows-system
<melazyboy> or that... ubuntu could have changed it..
<_|Imanewbie|_> cool I got no sound
<Hikaru79> Or (very likely), I'm wrong :P
<GotD0t> _|Imanewbie|_: what did you do?
<trev0r> trevor@zeppelin:/etc/X11 $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-XFree86
<melazyboy> _|Imanewbie|_: 'cat /dev/urandom | /dev/dsp' or 'cat /dev/urandom | aplay' (oss : alsa)
<_|Imanewbie|_> Now by NO REASON if I try to run BMP it says it couldnt open audio
<trev0r> I did that and nothing happened
<trev0r> I think I will do it manually
<trev0r> What is the height when the width is 1280?
<Gmail> NOOOOO the sco hack page has been fixed
<melazyboy> 1280*768 if i remember rihgt
<_|Imanewbie|_> Playing raw data 'stdin' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<trev0r> Well, I know it is 1024x768
<trev0r> So I don't think 768 is right
<melazyboy> Gmail: Reverted, if its not back hacked in 10min, then the exploit isn't fixed.
<Agrajag> trev0r: 1280x960 if it's a CRT
<melazyboy> trev0r: err your right
<Agrajag> 1280x1024 if it's and LCD
<trev0r> Ok, its a LCD
<|QuaD|> Gmail: sco hack page?
<trev0r> Thank you
<_|Imanewbie|_> if I try to put volume it it auto goes down
<_|Imanewbie|_> *volume up
<kurtw> I am not in front of my Ubuntu comp right now.  Ubuntu come with xinetd or inetd?
<_|Imanewbie|_> dammit!
<Gmail> |QuaD|: look at my artical on neowin.net 's home page
<Gmail> another GTK 2.5 bug
<|QuaD|> lol
<_|Imanewbie|_> =( I have no more sound!
<Hikaru79> kurtw, it comes with inetd
<_|Imanewbie|_> solved
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ive changed my user name and the system kicked me out of the user groups for audio and stuff
<BeanDip> Hot damn!
<BeanDip> E17 is in CVS
<BeanDip> is anyone going to be putting together E17 packages for ubuntu?
<|QuaD|> where is the php binary located in warty?
<ajmitch_> BeanDip: note that it's pretty much unusable at the moment
<ajmitch_> and considered pre-alpha code at best
<_|Imanewbie|_> wich groups can a user acces by default?
<BeanDip> http://www.eshots.de.gg/
<zenpod> Apparently I'm not the only one who checks slashdot like 284732984 times a day
<zenpod> lol
<BeanDip> check that shit out
* zenpod points at BeanDip 
<BeanDip> especially the two videos at the bottom of the page
<|QuaD|> whats e17?
<|QuaD|> how do i install the php-cli?
<|QuaD|> i have the php4 package but i don't think it installed the cli
<Rene_S> enlightenment is almost e17
<_|Imanewbie|_> wich groups can a user acces by default?
<zenpod> omg I can almost hear
<zenpod> it's a miracle!
<BeanDip> _|Imanewbie|_, 'cat /etc/group | more'
<_|Imanewbie|_> BeanDip: Ive screwed up mine =)
<_|Imanewbie|_> BeanDip: so I cant check it =)
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, well, don't do that! ;)
<jessta> so, no way of installing ubuntu from the livecd?
<zenpod> can someone direct me to some theora videos?
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: can you list me the groups your user can use?
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, Um.. let's see.. Administrators.  I'm in XP atm ;)
<|QuaD|> anyone? how to get a php cli?
<melazyboy> zenpod: ??? XP OMFG, EVERYONE OVERREACT THIS IS A LINUX CHAT ROOM...
<melazyboy> zenpod: it probably wasn't called for but it seemed like the popular thing to do
<zenpod> melazyboy, heehee :D
<zenpod> EXEC	The system cannot find the file specified.
<zenpod> EXEC	The system cannot find the file specified.
<zenpod> hm
<zenpod> I can't get ver to work, since it's built into cmd.exe
<zenpod> haha
<eclipse> where do i go to get the linux source or header?
<_|Imanewbie|_> melazyboy: can you give me the groups your first user in ubuntu uses?
<zenpod> odd, xp has command.com  go figure.
<melazyboy> im thinking root:root
<_|Imanewbie|_> melazyboy: take a look on users and groups for me plz
<melazyboy> root:x:0
<melazyboy> root is in the group... root
<melazyboy> so root:root... =/
<_|Imanewbie|_> should my ordinary be on the group bin?
<_|Imanewbie|_> my ordinary user
<melazyboy> no int he group adm
<_|Imanewbie|_> no int?
<melazyboy> adm:x:4:melazyboy
<zenpod> bppppredppppp,
<zenpod> er.. boooredommm ;)
<melazyboy> recompile kernel
<melazyboy> im on number 10
<_|Imanewbie|_> ls
<zenpod> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] 
<zenpod> AHA
<zenpod> I got it to work.
<zenpod> instead of /exec -o uname -a, it's /exec -o cmd /c ver
<zenpod> I am wayyy too proud of myself for that
* zenpod goes to get professional psychiatric help
<_|Imanewbie|_> exit
<zenpod> wb _|Imanewbie|_
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: what?
<zenpod> welcome back
<zenpod> lol
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: can you help me?
<zenpod> um
<zenpod> depends, with what?
<zenpod> If I can, I will.
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: I just need to know in witch groups the first user ubuntu creates is listed
<_|Imanewbie|_> you can see it in SystemConfiguration -> Users and Groups
<zenpod> Oh, I have no idea, sorry.. users, maybe wheel.
<zenpod> I am not sure
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: you can check it ->Computer -> SystemCOnfugration->Users and Groups
<melazyboy> is stopping make risky when its compiling?
<melazyboy> I want to halt it so i can finish watching a movie
<melazyboy> do i risk fucking it up if i do?
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, umm...
<zenpod> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] 
* zenpod is not in Linux at the moment.
* _|Imanewbie|_ attempts to suicide
<melazyboy> anyone?
<zenpod> melazyboy, well, you can hit ctrl+c to kill it, then try running it again.. I don't know, it worked for me in FreeBSD all the time, but YMMV...
<melazyboy> YMMV?
<zenpod> when I was building ports, it caused me no issues.
<zenpod> Your Mileage May Vary
<melazyboy> I want too ctrl+z it and bring it back later
<zenpod> i.e. I can promise it'll work
<zenpod> *can't
<_|Imanewbie|_> anyone here can help me out please?
<|progenic|> excuse me, can xine play ogm file ?
<|progenic|> or what package i have to installed in order to make it work
<melazyboy> |progenic|: Get vlc it can play anything
<melazyboy> mostly...
<clee> mdz: fuck svgalib, get rid of it
<Safari_Al> I have a dds-4 tape drive on an ubuntu system, the st module is loaded so the /dev/st* entries appear, but `mt -f /dev/st0 erase` takes absolutely forever... I stopped it after an hour and a half and it was only probably half way through.  Anyone have thoughts on why this could be so_
<Safari_Al> ?
<krusty> Hi!!!
<krusty> I'm new on linux Ubundu
<krusty> Where can I found Tutorials, to learn about??
<Gmail> ubuntulinux.com
<Gmail> ubuntulinux.org
<Gmail> krusty: you want doc for gnome?
<krusty> yes I want it Gmail...
<krusty> I want to learn about programming on linux to give back for the community...
<eclipse> can someone help me with this error:
<eclipse> Error activating XKB configuration.
<eclipse> Probably internal X server problem.
<eclipse> X server version data:
<eclipse> The X.Org Foundation
<eclipse> 60801000
<eclipse> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<eclipse> - The result of xprop -root | grep XKB
<eclipse> - The result of gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/xkb
<eclipse> this is after i upgraded to xorg
<eclipse> is there a setting that i can adjust to fix this error message?
<Gmail> krusty: gnome.org/learn
<krusty> thanx Gmail
<JDay> I'm having trouble getting the ATI drivers running.
<JDay> Is there anyone here with experience with that that'd be willing to help me out?
<GotD0t> JDay: i would help but i got an early class in the morning, i gotta hit the sack
<JDay> Alright, thanks, anyway.
<awtcmc> can anyone help with gnomerar?
<billytwowilly> what's the program that is called network settings called on the command line?
<billytwowilly> network-admin!
<billytwowilly> yay!
<JDay> Anyone with ideas for the ATI driver? The guide in the wiki didn't work for me. It's a 9600 XT on an nforce2 motherboard.
<dad_> anyone know how i can access shoutcast streams?
<housetier> dad_ xmms should be able to, as well as beep-media-player and rhythmbox
<dad_> ah yes rythmbox thnks ill try it
<dad_> err where might I find rythmbox?
<clee> rhythmbox.org ? :)
<dad_> sterling idea lol
<housetier> erm can't you find it with synaptic?
<dad_> no its not there
<Amaranth> anyone else having issues with openoffice.org-debian-files?
<Amaranth> in hoary
<dad_> got it thnks housetier
<lil_anthony> wth when i go to shoutcast and open the location in rhytmbox i get error can't open resourse for writing anyone else ever get that
<melazyboy> what command can i use to find the priority of a ps
<Agrajag> priority of a what?
<melazyboy> the nice priority
<Agrajag> of a ps?
<Agrajag> ???
<melazyboy> process
<Agrajag> what's a ps?
<Agrajag> ok
<melazyboy> dont know?
<Agrajag> doesn't seem to be an option in ps to do it, that's weird
<Agrajag> top will tell you though
<lil_anthony> type top that shows you the top most
<melazyboy> your telling me there isnt one app that just simply returns the niceness of a process?
<melazyboy> seems v. odd
<lil_anthony> top shows the nice value
<moj0rising> I am getting errors when I attempt to run synaptic or anything in gnome requiring root access...
<moj0rising> ..does anyone know what some possible causes could be?
<moj0rising> I have searched around and posted to the forums..
<moj0rising> and so far, no dice.
<melazyboy> try ps -eo fname,ni
<calamari> anyone know if I can use fonts besides ttf in the fonts:/// folder?
<Myke> good night lads
<dad_> goodnight
<Myke> after 8 hours or so... i finally managed to have suspend-to-disk working in linux :)
<dad_> any senior linux users here?
<dad_> as in old guys?
<Myke> i don't think i'm old... :)
<housetier> how old? ;)
<Myke> 24
<dad_> umm over 65?
<gloin> heh
<gloin> My age could be accurately measured as being precisely 100000
<dad_> outstanding lol
<gloin> but I wouldn't get a senior discount at the dime store
<Myke> so, you're 32... time will come...
<Myke> and, faster for you than for me...
<dad_> its that time for me already hehe
* gloin looks at the clock, then his bed, and knows what time it is...
<Myke> dad_, you're 60 something?
<gloin> night all
<dad_> 69 myke
<Myke> lol
<dad_> goodnight
<Myke> no night for me..
<dad_> or me  its 4pm here
<Myke> i have to wakeup in 51 minutes to go to the airport
<Myke> it's 7 am here
<Karthik085> Hey, I want to install Ubuntu for my laptop which runs AMD XP 3000. When I looked at Download page of linux, it doesn't have a release for it. Is there a previous version that supports amd xp?
<Myke> Karthik085: ubuntu supports your cpu
<Myke> you probably out of luck in respect to suspend-to-disk
<jdub> Karthik085: the i386 version is the one for you
<Karthik085> awesome...what version should I download??
<Myke> there's only one version of ubuntu yet
<Myke> 4.1
<dad_> Myke id like to listen to internet radio but im a bit unsure as to how to go about it - any clues?
<Myke> dad_: find web page with radio, then listen :)
<Karthik085> but i386 support only intel machines, rite??
<dad_> well thats a help lol
<Myke> Karthik085: no..
<Myke> i386 is a general term for intel, amd and someothers
<Karthik085> okay, thanks.
<melazyboy> while we are talking about that, just to confirm i686 does not support AMD right?
<melazyboy> because 686 has pentium specific optimizations
<Myke> melazyboy, wrong
<Sensebend> i686 will run on AMD
<Sensebend> just fine
<Myke> you should use i686 for xp and up
<Sensebend> but yeah Myke is right
<jdub> rather, you should install the k7 kernels on amd athlon and duron machines
<jdub> and i686 on intel
<melazyboy> when you use the k7 kernels do the list with uname -a as i686 or k7?
<melazyboy> see i was always told what jdub just said -- but my expereicen with linux and amd is almost nonexistant - im just wondering if use K7 optimizations will it list as i686, and does i686 run on k7 chips
<Ruffian|Q|> http://img113.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img113&image=OSXLikeXP.jpg
<Myke> melazyboy, i686 runs on k7
<Myke> 40 minutes to get up :p
<Myke> better go to bed first a bit :)
<melazyboy> What do you have to do to give groups other than root the ability to shutdown
<Agrajag> give other groups execute access on /sbin/shutdown?
<melazyboy> they can execute,, it just says you must be root to do that
<melazyboy> /etc/shutdown.allow
<Myke> chmod +s /sbin/shutdown ? :p
<melazyboy> what does the sticky flag do again?
<Myke> well.. it just runs the program as root
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> that's setuid
<Agrajag> sticky is ont the same
<melazyboy> +s is turn sticky flag on right?
<Agrajag> http://www.faqs.org/faqs/hp/hpux-faq/section-70.html
<melazyboy> i just never understood what it did
<Agrajag> well read that link
<Agrajag> it's for hp-ux but it's the same
<melazyboy> thanks Agrajag its on my list of things to do tomorrow, right after finish take home test
<Myke> 21 minutes to wake up :|
<hartbrkr> is it possible to uninstall mozilla firefox that's installed with ubuntu (warty), and install the newer mozilla firefox 1.0? in the package manager it says that if I remove mozilla it will also remove a package that's called "ubuntu-desktop" .. what do I do?
<hartbrkr> is it possible to uninstall mozilla firefox that's installed with ubuntu (warty), and install the newer mozilla firefox 1.0? in the package manager it says that if I remove mozilla it will also remove a package that's called "ubuntu-desktop" .. what do I do?
<Esc_Ctrl> where can i get a screen shot of ubuntu
<netsplit> Esc_Ctrl: It's a Linux distribution.  Screenshots won't tell you anything.
<hartbrkr> is it possible to uninstall mozilla firefox that's installed with ubuntu (warty), and install the newer mozilla firefox 1.0? in the package manager it says that if I remove mozilla it will also remove a package that's called "ubuntu-desktop" .. what do I do???????
<netsplit> hartbrkr: you can upgrade to hoary for Mozilla Firefox 1.0.
<hartbrkr> netsplit: hoary? what do you mean?
<netsplit> hartbrkr: That's the distribution of Ubuntu that's currently in development.
<Treenaks> but it's in heavy flux
<Treenaks> and it's not supported yet
<netsplit> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Treenaks> and you really don't want it if you want your system to 'Just Work'
<hartbrkr> netsplit: is that the only way I can do it? I can't just remove firefox? what will happen if I remove the package ubuntu-desktop that depends on it for some reason?
<Treenaks> hartbrkr: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package and can be removed safely, but it'll make upgrading to hoary harder when it's released (in April)
<netsplit> Description: The Ubuntu desktop system
<netsplit>  This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu desktop system
<netsplit>  .
<netsplit>  It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are
<netsplit>  not desired.
<netsplit> Hmm, yeah, I think you can just remove it.
<netsplit> I don't have it installed I think.
<hartbrkr> can I just reinstall it again after i install firefox 1.0?
<Treenaks> no
<Treenaks> it depends on the current version for warty
<netsplit> You don't need it.
<Treenaks> also, where do you intend to get firefox 1.0?
<Amaranth> anyone else having issues with openoffice.org-debian-files in hoary?
<Treenaks> you want the package, but the firefox 1.0 package from hoary probably won't work on warty
<hartbrkr> Treenaks: isn't that the newest version?
<Treenaks> hartbrkr: yes, but 0.9.3 is the "supported" version by Warty.. best thing to do is just wait for hoary.. testing releases should be due in a few months
<hartbrkr> Treenaks: can't i just get it from mozilla org?
<Treenaks> hartbrkr: no, that'll break upgrades
<Treenaks> hartbrkr: because the package manager won't know that you have it installed
* Amaranth got it from mozilla.org and installed it in /opt/mozilla-firefox
<Treenaks> Amaranth: eeks
<Amaranth> that way it can coexist with the warty system and i can use it
<Amaranth> then i switched to hoary, but still ;)
<hartbrkr> Amaranth: did you remove firefox that came with warty?
<Amaranth> no
<Zotnix> Anyone know what package would install the xorg-x11 Xauth.h file? (That should be in /usr/X11R6/include)
<fabbione> libxau-dev
<hartbrkr> Amaranth: maybe i'll try that out, thanks
<Amaranth> i just set sensible-browser to /opt/mozilla-firefox/firefox and editted the shortcuts to the warty version
<netsplit> xlibs-dev <- perhaps.
<Treenaks> xlibs-dev = all X development headers, right?
<Amaranth> you get the real icon with the mozilla.org version, thats my main reason for using it
<Zotnix> Thanks fabbione
<Treenaks> Amaranth: the MAIN reason is the ICON??
<Zotnix> xau has it.
<Amaranth> Treenaks:  yes
<Treenaks> Amaranth: scary :)
<Treenaks> Amaranth: you could've just downloaded the icon :)
<Amaranth> Sure, but now my version has all the plugins and such setup correctly
<netsplit> lol @ Amaranth.
<Zotnix> Spent the last half hour looking in all the packages and googling.
* Zotnix smirs.
<Zotnix> smirks*
<netsplit> Zotnix: next time, look at packages.debian.org, it lets you search for files.
<netsplit> Though it didn't find libxau-dev ...
<Zotnix> netsplit, ah, okay. Thanks.
<Gmail> why isn't nvu in debian repos or ubuntu's?
<ctd> Because nvu sucks?
<jdub> because no one has packaged it yet
<jdub> ctd: no.
<Gmail> ctd: have you seen it
<ctd> jdub: Honestly, trying to package it for arch.. was hell..
<ctd> Gmail: Yeah.
<ctd> Gmail: It really is just a re-badged mozilla composer.
<Gmail> jdub: why doesn't someone do it besides writing in the wiki howyo install he cound of just made a .deb
<jdub> Gmail: he might not know how. instead of asking why no one has done it, why don't you do it?
<Gmail> ctd: you can't do 10% of what you can do with nvu
<Treenaks> Gmail: vim can do even more
<ctd> Gmail: Can you be so sure?
<Gmail> jdub: can you give me the NEW howto make a deb besides the old way dpkg-build....
<jdub> Treenaks: (that is totally not a valid argument...)
<jdub> Gmail: see the new maintainer's guide on debian.org
<Gmail> Treenaks: ^^
<Treenaks> jdub: I know :)
<Gmail> jdub: link?
<ctd> Gmail: http://debian.org/ and follow the links.
<jdub> Gmail: i'm sure you can find it on debian.org or with google faster than i can find it for you
<ctd> ..like jdub said.
<Gmail> search is b0rken
<MobyTurbo> use google with site:www.debian.org
<jdub> sheesh dude
<jdub> just type "new maintainer's guide" into google
<Gmail> or use debian google thingy
<jdub> and press i'm feeling lucky
<Gmail> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-start.en.html
<Gmail> shees i fund it before i said <Gmail> search is b0rken
<dad_> can anyone tell me how to add debian-marillat to my apt sources?
<dad_> does marillat have ppc packages?
<MobyTurbo> dad_, add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ctd> dad_: Just use multiverse.
<Gmail> dad_: what are you doing on irc
<dad_> what is the full multiverse entry?
<jdub> dad_: just add multiverse to your existing lines
<dad_> trying to wrap my 70 yold brain around linux
<MobyTurbo> dad_, same as the universe entry, except with "multi"
<ctd> dad_: Add to the end of your existing universe
<dad_> okies thanks
<ctd> ..line.
<dad_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multi ?
<Gmail> dad_: what are you doing on irc?!?!?
<stuNNed> dad_, not multi, multiverse
<jdub> dad_: 'multiverse'
<dad_> uhoh lol
<dad_> GMAIL clean your room this instant!
<Gmail> dad_: make me
<dad_> not woring no such error
<Treenaks> dad_: no such error? that's a new one :)
<dad_> hehe
<dad_> as in no such file directory error
<dad_> having the dickens of a time trying to get mplayer installed
<Micksa> okay, so um, should I install warty or hoary? :)
<housetier> warty
<jdub> Micksa: install warty, consider upgrading to hoary later on.
<Micksa> are releases going to get bugfix updates? or is it the same deal as debian?
<Micksa> (ie security updates only)
<jdub> Micksa: some bugfixes for high impact bugs (same as debian)
<Micksa> (essentially)
<Micksa> ok
<Gmail> wb king_arthur
<king_arthur> Gmail: g'dday :-)
<dad_> anyone have time to look at my apt sources.list?
<king_arthur> dad_: go ahead
<dad_> thanks and g-day
<dad_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<dad_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<dad_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<dad_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<dad_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<dad_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<dad_> cant seem to get synaptic to acces multiverse
<king_arthur> I have a minor problem with the gnome session manager
<king_arthur> dad_: what is the question?
<wood1> What is the problem with Gaim 1.0.0, I can't connect to MSN Messenger ?
<dad_> is there something wrong with the multiverse entry?synaptic cant access it
<Treenaks> wood1: it's a known bug
<king_arthur> dad_: pls forgive my ignorance but what is multiverese?
<wood1> Well can something be done to Gaim to connect to MSN ?
<dad_> oops  i guess its like no such error? lol
<king_arthur> dad_: multiverse?
<MobyTurbo> king_arthur, like universe except for non-free packages.
<dad_> yeah  what a nork i am
<dad_> thnks
<wood1> Treenaks, how do I upgrade Gaim to Version 1.0.3 ?
<king_arthur> MobyTurbo: tks perhaps you have the other answer as well. To me it looks OK
<Gmail> king_arthur: g'd night
<MobyTurbo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<Treenaks> wood1: change the deb-src lines (ONLY those!) to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.lst, apt-get build-dep gaim; cd gaim; dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc; cd ..; ls *deb
<MobyTurbo> is my multiverse line. You also need the universe, security, and main repository lines.
<king_arthur> Gmail: it's morning here, cathyoulater.
<Treenaks> wood1: uh, sorrt, after apt-get build-dep gaim do "apt-get source gaim", and THEN cd gaim-1.0.3
<wood1> Treenaks, I am using Warty in this Machine
<Treenaks> wood1: yes, I know
<MobyTurbo> wood1, actually I'd reccomend pinning, and add the deb and/or deb-source lines rather than replace them.
<wood1> Well, I just remove Gaim from Synaptic
<Treenaks> wood1: what I just said is: Get the newest source from hoary, and build it on warty
<Treenaks> wood1: no!
<wood1> Well what is the exact steps for doing that in Warty ?
<wood1> I am in the root terminal now
<Treenaks> wood1: edit ONLY the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to point to hoary instead of warty
<Treenaks> wood1: then apt-get update
<Treenaks> wood1: then apt-get build-dep gaim
<stuNNed> what is apt pinning?
<Treenaks> wood1: then apt-get source gaim
<Treenaks> wood1: sorry, apt-get -b source gaim
<MobyTurbo> stuNNed, man apt_preferences
<Treenaks> wood1: then look in the current directory for gaim(something).deb
<stuNNed> MobyTurbo, ah ok thanks
<wood1> treenaks, you mean change warty to hoary in deb-src ... main restricted
<Treenaks> wood1: yes, just change the word warty to hoary on all lines that start with 'deb-src'
<MobyTurbo> or better yet use pinning and not break your deb-src'es
<Treenaks> MobyTurbo: deb-src is only used for apt-get source
<Treenaks> MobyTurbo: as nobody ever does that (almost..)
<MobyTurbo> Treenaks, I know - and you've made it impossible to get source for warty packages when you do that. You could always pin when you get source too, though I don't see why.
<Treenaks> MobyTurbo: you can change your sources.list back too
<Treenaks> MobyTurbo: that's what I tend to do
<Treenaks> because pinning is too much of a hassle
<MobyTurbo> Treenaks, pinning requires you make the change only once, then it'll work very simple from that point onward.
<Treenaks> (I never know what to put in /etc/apt/somefile -- and what the file should be called)
<MobyTurbo> Treenaks, the dpkg bot on #debian has links to some excellent pinning tutorials.
<Treenaks> MobyTurbo: Believe me, for me editing sources.list is quicker :)
<wood1> treenaks, the apt-get update to hoary has finished
<wood1> Do I have to do:   apt-get upgrade or
<wood1> apt-get build-dep gaim
<wood1> treenaks, I received some errors while doing: apt-get build-dep gaim
<king_arthur> I have a minor problem with the gnome session manager
<wood1> ok, treenaks, I have to log out of Ubuntu
<wood1> I will contact you later
<wood1> bye
<king_arthur> two users; one keeps screen resolution (800x600) the other always starts at 1024x800 and I have to set manually. Any idea out there?
<king_arthur> I wander where Gnome is storing this information
<mjr> king_arthur, computer/system settings/resolution
<king_arthur> mjr: yup
* sciboy is still looking at how to implement the wacom drivers without requiring a kernel recompile...
<mjr> it should, I believe, ask if you want to store the change?
<sciboy> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/debwacom
<king_arthur> mjr: I do it all the time and if I log out or restart the computer, I have to set it again and again and again
<king_arthur> mjr: yes it does
<Treenaks> sciboy: the wacom drivers are included with xorg and the kernel afaik
<king_arthur> mjr:  it does ask but it doesn't store... kind of weird
<king_arthur> mjr:  Actually I was surprised when I created a new user only to find out that this one was logging in all times at the correct screen resolution
<mjr> king_arthur, ok. Bugger.
<sciboy> Treenaks: Only the wacom module however, there are 4 other modules that are also included in the kernel but don't include the required wacom modifications to get it working.
<Treenaks> sciboy: be sure to file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<mjr> king_arthur, then I don't really know what to try next
<king_arthur> mjr:  I think the problem is with session manager
<king_arthur> mjr:  I found I have little control over it
<Treenaks> king_arthur: check the configuration editor
<king_arthur> mjr:  perhaps writing to the package manager could be an idea... :-)
<king_arthur> mjr:  interesting... and than?
<warty> I need help
<sciboy> Why can't we implement these changes from linuxwacom into the stock kernels? The modules included in linuxwacom do the following jobs for Wacom tablet: mousedev.c ignores Wacom device as a HID device; usbmouse.c ignores Wacom device as a USB mouse; hid-core.c adds new Wacom devices into the support device list; evdev.c enables Wacom tablet after replugging the tablet.
<king_arthur> warty: we all do :-)
<Treenaks> sciboy: file a bug on http://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org :)
* Treenaks still needs a new pen for his "Graphire I" tablet
<jdub> sciboy: there's a bug filed about it already. might go into hoary's kernel.
<king_arthur> mjr: you still there?
<hartbrkr> how do I add a new menu item/folder to the gnome foot menu?
<mjr> king_arthur, I am, but you probably mean Treenaks
<king_arthur> mjr: totally frozen to dead in cold lapland?
<mjr> I already gave up :)
<king_arthur> mjr: I see :-(
<Treenaks> hm?
<mjr> lapland is a couple of hundred kilometers north :)
<king_arthur> mjr: must be cold but nice up there
<mjr> Treenaks, you suggested the configuration editor for him
<king_arthur> mjr: yup
<Treenaks> yes, you can find your settings in there...
<Treenaks> if you want to fine-tune but not use the session-editor
<Treenaks> I guess?
<mjr> well, now it's actually +1 celsius :)
<mjr> positive degrees aren't cold ;P
<dad> treenaks grant methe solutions to 5 problems and i will send you my old graphire pen  im not using it lol
<king_arthur> mjr: that's not to bad we have 6 here
<Treenaks> dad: :)
<dad> deal or no?
<king_arthur> Treenaks: I have opened...
<dad> :)
* mjr actually tried to find something referring to resolution or xrandr from the configuration editor but failed
<Treenaks> dad: ok :)
<dad> hehe good man
<dad> just gimme yer addy  im in japan where r u?
<king_arthur> Treenaks: ohh I see what you mean just edit that info?
<Treenaks> dad: The Netherlands
<dad> no probs
<king_arthur> Treenaks: I just went to the GConf Editor only to find out that screen resolution is setup at 800x600 but in reality it is 1024x800...
<dad> treenaks thats a serious offer btw
<Treenaks> dad: cool :)
<Treenaks> king_arthur: weird, don't know about that..
<king_arthur> Treenaks: geen idee?
<Treenaks> dad: pm me your email address, I'll send you my address (how many problems left? :))
<Treenaks> king_arthur: #ubuntu-nl :)
<calamari> re's
<king_arthur> Treenaks: I am Dutch but live in italy  #ubuntu-it :-)
<Treenaks> king_arthur: we speak Dutch on #ubuntu-nl :)
<king_arthur> Treenaks: I do but my writing skills are poor
<Treenaks> king_arthur: so? :)
<king_arthur> Treenaks: well better stick here I guess...
<Treenaks> king_arthur: I have no clue about your problem, what are you trying to do?
* calamari likes the autohinted fonts (very nice!), but I also like the hard edges that the microsoft rendering gives.  Is there a way to get hard edges for the smaller fonts?
<Treenaks> king_arthur: get a highrer resolution than you see in the resolution applet?
<king_arthur> Treenaks: just summarizing briefly
<king_arthur> Treenaks: I have to set 800x600 every time I log in
<king_arthur> Treenaks: when I created a new user I found that it was not necessary as this one keeps the corect resolution
<Treenaks> king_arthur: ah, well, set it to the "right" resolution in the resolution applet
<king_arthur> Treenaks: what is the resolution applet?
<Treenaks> king_arthur: it's in the Computer menu on the panel
<king_arthur> Treenaks: well that's what I keep doing every time
<king_arthur> Treenaks: first I have to switch to a lower resolution with the keyboard ctrl-halt -
<king_arthur> Treenaks:doing that I can actually "see" what's on the screen but I get a small window on a large desk
<king_arthur> Treenaks:than by setting "resolution" I finally get what I want
<king_arthur> Treenaks:that is because I am using an old monitor limited to 60hz refreshing mode did you get what I mean?
<Treenaks> king_arthur: it's weird... you should try removing/unsetting the gconf keys with the resolution
<king_arthur> Treenaks: I had given up on this problem because I though that was the way it ought to be but now I found it isn't
<king_arthur> Treenaks: so where are those keys?
* Gmail hits king_arthur with an extra large salmon
<daniels> Gman: what was that for?
<daniels> s/Gman/Gmail/
<king_arthur> Gmail: I love fish and chips
* daniels files a bug on irssi: 'I hit tab and it didn't do what I meant; extremely disappointed.'
* tck waits patiently for the postman 
<tck> i want my cd's
<hartbrkr> how can I install xine in ubuntu? in synaptic it doesn't show up as an available package when I search for "xine"
<jdub> hartbrkr: enable universe and install totem-xine (a nice gnome frontend to xine)
<Mayday> when will a drive show up in the disk-mounter? does it need to be vfat, udf och iso9660?
<Gmail> daniels: what?
<daniels> Gmail: why did you hit him with an extra large salmon?
<Gmail> daniels: what where who...?
<Gmail> can i sudo apt-get eat pizza
<king_arthur> Gmail: you slapped me in my face and can't even remember....
<tck> jdub, try totem-xine
<daniels> Gmail: 09:46  * Gmail hits king_arthur with an extra large salmon
<jdub> tck: (that's what i'm suggesting hartbrkr does)
<Gmail> king_arthur: where?
<tck> oh shit, c that now :/
<Gmail> daniels: how long ago was that
<king_arthur> Gmail: in my face...
<hartbrkr> jdub: how do I enable universe?
<king_arthur> OK guys I have got some work to do
<jdub> hartbrkr: uncomment the lines in sources.list, or enable the lines in synaptic's settings > repositories dialogue
<king_arthur> It was nice but it's over for a little while
<Gmail> jdub: DON'T SAY THAT
<king_arthur> I'll see you around
<Gmail> jdub: he will uncomment to lines saying blah blah blah
<jdub> Gmail: dude, chill out.
<jdub> Gmail: i'm well aware of what i'm saying, thanks.
<hartbrkr> thanks jdub
<Gmail> jdub: soory caps lock
<daniels> Gmail: it was thirteen minutes ago.
<daniels> Gmail: a few days ago, I asked you very nicely, to please show respect and politeness to others at all times, and to be a little less flippant in your dealings -- think more carefully about what you say.  please keep that in mind, ok?
<Gmail> daniels: my brother was using my computer then i had no control over it (stupid dad)
<fabbione> Gmail: sorry but that's not an excuse
<Gmail> fabbione: you fight a ggenst my dad i am not
<fabbione> if you don't want these things to happen you can just logout from irc
<fabbione> i don't need to fight anybody
<fabbione> next time just be more careful
<ctd> ...or lock your terminal.
<Treenaks> there's a 'Lock Display' entry in the Computer menu right?
<Gmail> yea but when your dad come into your room chucks you off your cumputer and puts your brother on you can't lock anything
<Gmail> Treenaks: nooooooooow there isn't </sicasam>
<Treenaks> Gmail: make a keyboard shortcut ;)
<Treenaks> Gmail: windows-key = immediate lock :)
<crimsun> ctrl+alt+backspace works if you're in X Windows ;)
<Treenaks> ;)
<housetier> one could try and reason out a time schedule for using the pc...
<housetier> of course all interested parties would have to follow this schedule
<housetier> discipline isnt a bad idea :)
<ctd> or invest in your own computer.
<ctd> rather than whining about other people using what is not yours.
<Gmail> crimsun: i have a lock botton on my keyboard
<Gmail> it is mine
<ajmitch_> you could always just quit your irc client when that happens
<ctd> Gmail: Did you pay for it?
<Gmail> it just that mine is the only one with an internet connection becvause my dad doesn't want have cable going around the house
<Gmail> ctd: i worked for it
<ctd> Gmail: Then invest in wireless.
<ctd> Wireless is dirt-cheap, these days.
<ctd> Maybe not dirt-cheap.. but very cheap.
<housetier> /quit is cheaper though :)
<Gmail> ctd: my day is not paying more than $50
<ctd> There is such a thing as saving money.
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail> ctd: i am not paying 1c
<clockorange> Whats the best server-program for Ubuntu?
<Treenaks> clockorange: "server-program"? what do you mean by that?
<clockorange> Think its called that?
<housetier> clockorange hmmmm what do you want to serve?
<clockorange> Like 'apache'
<ctd> Gmail: Do you pay for your internet?
<Treenaks> clockorange: that's a web server
<clockorange> Treenaks, Yes! That is what i want
<Treenaks> clockorange: just select it in the package manager
<clockorange> Is Apache the best?
<Gmail> apache
<Gmail> clockorange: i sudjest you look into vhcs.net and join #vhcs
<Gmail> you look like a n00b that will not be able to config apache
<ctd> Gmail: Apache doesn't require much configuration.
<Gmail> ctd: no
<ctd> Gmail: Well, the alternative is that they can take the connection off you.
<clockorange> Yes, im a newbie at this
<ctd> clockorange: Install the 'apache' package in synaptic.
<clockorange> ctd, ok
<clockorange> Is it hard to learn?
<Gmail> ctd: he is a n00b and i think he will like vhcs
<Gmail> ctd: no my mums shop pays for this wireless internet
<jdub> ctd: (apache2)
<Lathiat> Anyone know if ~/.Xsession is sourced by xsession or execd to replace it?
<ctd> clockorange: In most cases, it will work without any configuration.
<clockorange> ctd, ok
<Gmail> clockorange: i sudjest you look into vhcs
<ctd> hi Lathiat!
<clockorange> Thanks people ;)
<Lathiat> hey ctd :)
<m00se> hi
<m00se> how can i change default options for parport_pc module?
<m00se> i want to disable EPP ECP and DMA because my hardware doesn't like it
<Russell_> hi does anyone know wether ubuntu is compatible with nvidia graphics cards?
<Treenaks> it is
<Russell_> cool
<Russell_> cause mandrake gives me real headaches!
<Gmail> it has been it will be...
<Gmail> Russell_: mandrake is a headach
<Russell_> great thanks
<Russell_> yeah
<Russell_> tell me about it
<Russell_> it keeps freezing up
<Gmail> heh
<Russell_> especially whenever i try to alter settings!
<Russell_> oh well
<Russell_> i'll try ubuntu instead
<Gmail> mandrake add code to the kernel to make it more windoze like
<Gmail> like more crash
<Russell_> uhuh
<Gmail> ...
<Russell_> oh
<daniels> Gmail: enough
<Russell_> that's a bit silly
<Gmail> Russell_: but mandrake tries to be as much as possible like windoze
<Gmail> daniels: okay
<crimsun> that's quite a leap of faith...in the wrong direction.
<crimsun> mandrake is good at what it does, but it's not ubuntu :)
<Russell_> haha :)
<Russell_> so is ubuntu any good?
<crimsun> try it and decide for yourself. I volunteer that it's stellar.
<Gmail> ubuntu is the best debian based distro
<Gmail> debian is the best distro
<Russell_> cool
<Russell_> good stuff
<Gmail> Russell_: there is some much new stuff in hoary
<Russell_> hoary?
<bruceonline> hi what filesharing tool can you recomend me? aMule is making truble...
* iz is back (gone 12:31:53)
* iz is away: Ik ben bezig
<Russell_> pardon me what do you mean by "hoary?"
<crimsun> Russell_: "Hoary" is the codename for the next stable release of Ubuntu
<Russell_> uhuh
<Russell_> cool
<Russell_> i'm just downloading it as we speak actually
<crimsun> Russell_: October + 6 months (because a new stable version is released every six months)
<Russell_> oh
<Russell_> ok
<Russell_> i mean the one that's downloadable then!
<Russell_> i only found ubuntu today
<crimsun> Russell_: the one you're downloading is Ubuntu "Warty"
<Russell_> uhuh
<Russell_> so the next one is due in april i guess
<bruceonline> no idea about other tools?
<crimsun> bruceonline: the tools are dependent on the network
<crimsun> Russell_: yep
<Russell_> cool
<Cred> http://sco.com/
<bruceonline> @crimsun hm don't understand what they are depending on...
<Cred> A bit unrelated though
<bruceonline> I just ned something like amule, cause amule doesn't work propper
<Micksa> don't know if anyone cares but
<Cred> bruceonline, I'd go for mldonkey
<Micksa> ubuntu runs just fine in uml :)
<Micksa> so far
<crimsun> 'mldonkey-gui' I think is the package name
<Russell_> does anyone know whether there is a program that will allow me message people like MSN Messenger for ubuntu?
<Lathiat> Russell_: yess, gaim, its included in a default ubuntu install
<crimsun> Russell_: Gaim
<Russell_> cool
<Russell_> thanks
<Lathiat> Russell_: applications->internet-> gaim instant messanger
<Lathiat> Russell_: it does icq, msn, etc etc
<Russell_> wow
<Russell_> great
<Lathiat> if you need to chat on a protocol that is not supported, I'd like to know :)
<Russell_> (sorry bit new to all this!)
<Russell_> uhuh
<Russell_> well i'll let you know
<bruceonline> hm does it make any difference between sudo apt-get install .... or between root server: apt-get install????
<Woodwizzle> hello
<bruceonline> hi
<Russell_> howdy
<scoon> hey there
<Woodwizzle> I'm just curious. I've been reading a bit on the ubuntu page, but I'm not quite sure what is different about ubuntu over other distros, like say debian which it was stemmed from
<Woodwizzle> is it just the installer and the release schedule?
<scoon> Woodwizzle: when comparing it to debian, yes.
<Russell_> so is it very easy to install?
<Lathiat> and better integration among other things [compared ot debian] 
<Lathiat> Russell_: it is
<Russell_> cool
<scoon> Russell_: quite easy.
<Russell_> thanks :)
<Russell_> i had some probs trying to install gentoo... but then again i am a bit of a novice!
<scoon> Russell_: there is a live cd that you can check out to see how well all of your h/w works.
<scoon> Russell_: yikes.  i bet you did.
<Lathiat> Russell_: installing gentoo is a nightmare :)
<Russell_> uhuh
<Woodwizzle> what do you mean by better integration? Do you mean the software with other softwarwe, ot integration with hardware?
<Lathiat> Russell_: ubuntu is very easy
<Russell_> cool
<Russell_> :)
<scoon> Russell_: no nitemares here.  I have been running linux as my primary since 1996.
<Russell_> wow
<Woodwizzle> I personally love gentoo, but I'm looking for something more laptop-centric
<Russell_> i tried redhat 5. something back then but it didn't work very well...
<scoon> Russell_: I ran gentoo for about 18mos and became a slave to emerge.  and then it broke my box.
<Russell_> oh boy
<Russell_> how did it brake your box?
<Woodwizzle> I really dislike RPM package managers and the distros that use 'em
<scoon> Russell_: yeah, rh5 was pretty crappy.  but ubuntu is the BEST my box has run in years.
<scoon> Russell_: not really break, just got tired of chasing down buggy libs and hacking shit together.
<Russell_> uhuh
<Russell_> not too user friendly then... which i kinda guessed after spending a day trying to install the thing!
<scoon> Russell_: so it was either always broken or always almost broken.  the emerge slave kinda bummed me out.  but I just couldn't control myself.
<Russell_> i know the feeling!
<Woodwizzle> Emerge isnt all that bad if you use it safely and conservatively.
<scoon> Russell_: source based usually is not very user friendly.  gentoo likes to have noobs install it for proof of something.
<scoon> Woodwizzle: yes but I was an emerge junky.
<scoon> Woodwizzle: I loved it.
<Russell_> well i'm the noob dude...
<Russell_> to coin a phrase!
<Woodwizzle> lol, just dying for your emerge sync fix so you can ACCEPT_KEYWORDS another masked package eh?
<scoon> Russell_: everyone was once.
<Russell_> yeah true
<scoon> Woodwizzle: gcc 3.4 and ~x86 bro.  c'mon, I was in way to deep.
* ctd checks if he's in #ubuntu
<Woodwizzle> lol
<Russell_> like i don't even know how to make people's names appear before posts on this message thingy!
<Russell_> :(
<Woodwizzle> Does ubuntu favor one DM or WM over any others?
<potato> try typing the first few characters and press tab
<potato> Russell_, like this
<Russell_> potato, yes
<Woodwizzle> Thtat works in ChatZilla
<Russell_> Woodwizzle,  ho hum
<Russell_> potato, it works!
<Russell_> thanks
<scoon> potato, and in xchat.
<Woodwizzle> I miss xchat, I miss linux altogethor though. I'm in XP Home rigt now :P
<potato> xchat is nice
* Tsjoklat burns Woodwizzle :P
<Russell_> Woodwizzle, i'm in xp home as well at the moment, downloading ubuntu
<scoon> Woodwizzle, yikes.  I would much rather emerge than run that.
<Woodwizzle> metoo
<Woodwizzle> it came with my laptop (and with no windows disk for me to reinstall!!!)
<Russell_> can anyone tell me how to manually mnt a ntfs drive in read only mode?
<scoon> Woodwizzle, usually a sign to put linux on it.
<scoon> Woodwizzle, the "box" works in mysterious ways.
<Woodwizzle> I'm waiting a while before I install linux and in the mean time I'm researching possible alternative distros
<Woodwizzle> I need windows for a class right now, but after that it's gone. or maybe I'll dual boot if I can manage it
<potato> Woodwizzle, try out mepis
<yam> I can log in to xserver only from time to time
<yam> most the times monitor just sits black
<yam> heard aboput shutting off DPMS
<yam> I did, but still same problem
<yam> any other clue?
<scoon> Russell_, according to man, ntfs are mounted as ro by default.
<daniels> yam: try commenting out 'Option "DPMS"'
<Russell_> oh ok
<Russell_> cool
<scoon> Russell_, but that can be adjusted w/ uid=
<Russell_> scoon, thanks
<scoon> Russell_, np
<Lathiat> k'plah!
<Russell_> Lathiat, is that klingon for something?
<Lathiat> Russell_: yeh, for hello (more or less)
<Russell_> Lathiat, k'plah to you too :)
<Qo-noS> lol so many klingons around...time for some serious headbanging I think ;)
<bitserf> lol, http://sco.com :P
<Russell_> bitserf, what's all this about sco.com? eh!
<Russell_> bitserf, i know what's there btw
<bitserf> sorry..
<Russell_> bitserf, dont worry i wasn't getting at you!
<Russell_> bitserf, i was just curious
<bitserf> i just find it amusing that they've still not noticed..
<Russell_> bitserf, about what?
<Lathiat> anyone know the option to change the pixel order
<Lathiat> for subpixel hinting etc
<Moof> giggle of the day. Take a look at http://sco.com/
<Treenaks> in the fonts applet?
<bitserf> russel: the logo..
<Russell_> bitserf, ok i'll have a look
<bitserf> probably a good idea to use firefox when doing so..
<bitserf> given what happened on theregister.co.uk
<Russell_> bitserf, yup i'm using firefox ;)
<bitserf> anyhow, don't want to waste channel bandwidth on this, sorry guys!
<Russell_> bitserf, ok so there is a gal there writing something.. is that it (i'm sorry too!)
<yam> daniels: already commented it out
<Russell_> bitserf, hahaha!
<Russell_> i seen it now
<Russell_> thanks!
<Russell_> pay us all your money indeed
<Russell_> man this has gone quiet....
<zombics> how can i change the premission of /mnt/windows that i chold run it with my normal suer?
<zombics> user*
<Rolled_s0cks> AFK schoole.
<crimsun> zombics: mount it with umask=000
<quinn> On the Warty LiveCD is there anyway to stop it from rebooting after the X session stops? When I tried booting with the Nonfree nvidia driver, X didn't start up, and I wasn't able to see what errors it caused. (free Nv driver works fine though)
<zombics> crimsun, thx :)
<crimsun> np
<Gmail> lol http://www.hypergallery.co.uk/funny/sco_owned?full=1
<Qo-noS> Ok which of you wise guys did it? C'mmon now own up? Is it you Gmail? o_0 ;)
<seemen> Anyone know a stream ripper for linux? perferably gtk
<Kabuto> Can anybody help with apt-get problem?
<Kabuto> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Kabuto> What do I do to fix the above?
<Russell_> seemen, hey i'd like to know about stream rippers too!
<Russell_> anybody know about them?
<Tsjoklat> Kabuto do apt-get update again
<Tsjoklat> usually goes away
<seemen> theres one called streamripper , it supports shoutcast but i dunno about icecast which is what i want
<Russell_> seemen, oh ok cool thanks
<seemen> theres a kde one too, but ugh
<Russell_> seemen, yeah? bad huh?
<Kabuto> apt-get update only works with security updates.  I get no connection with others.  I'll do apt-get update again just to double check.
<Riddell> kaffeine saves most streams
<Russell_> Riddell, cool ok, does kaffeine come with ubuntu?
<Pork> im trying to avoid installing any kde libs
<Kabuto> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<Kabuto>   Connection failed
<Kabuto> No luck here.
<Kabuto> Is it possible to use ftp rather than http for apt-get?
<mjr> yes
<mjr> I don't know if the ubuntu archives support it though
<Russell_> Kabuto, yeah just try the website without warty/main only cdimiage/ and ubuntu/ show...
<Kamion> mjr: yes, it does
<Pork> i wonder how hard it would be to write a gtk frontend to streamripper
<mjr> ok
<Russell_> Kabuto, http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/warty/ is that what you wanted?
<Riddell> Russell_: looks like it does (although I'm using hoary)
<Russell_> Kabuto, or this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/
<Russell_> Riddell, oh ok
<Kabuto> Let me see.
<Russell_> Riddell, thanks :)
<Kabuto> My apt isn't that specific.  It only goes as far as http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Russell_> oh
<Russell_> Kabuto, what precisely are you looking for?
<Kabuto> I'm looking to make apt-get work.  So far I get connection errors.  I'm thinking maybe its something more physical like a broken server or using http thats the problem.
<Russell_> Kabuto, you're typing the address right huh?
<Kabuto> No I use the default config that came with Ubuntu.
<Kabuto> Plus the universe bit.
<Russell_> Kabuto, looks like it might be out of date
<Russell_> Kabuto, as there are only two main folders on that website
<Russell_> and /main isn't one of them
<Russell_> Kabuto, there is either cdimage/ or ubuntu/ at archive.ubuntu.com
<Russell_> Kabuto, /main appears in the ubuntu/ folder if you delve deep enough
<Russell_> are you able to manually alter the path in the application?
<Kabuto> So how does the path look like on your sources.lists?
<Russell_> Kabuto, sorry i don't have access to that as i'm in xp home at the moment!
<Russell_> i'm just looking via firefox
<Russell_> i typed in archive.ubuntu.com and got two folders in the index
<Russell_> folders are cdimage or ubuntu
<Kabuto> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/
<Russell_> Kabuto, is that what you get?
<Kabuto> Thats what I found with firefox.
<Russell_> oh ok
<Kabuto>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Russell_> yup
<Kabuto> Thats what apt thinks is the correct path.
<Russell_> well that's not deep enough...
<Russell_> do you know what apt your trying to get?
<Kabuto> Ok I'll try the new path and see what happen.
<Russell_> uhuh
<Russell_> cool
<ctd> jdub: debmirror working well, thanks for the tip.
<ploum> (just for people that aren't aware and want to laugh : http://sco.com is defaced )
<iz> uhmz..
<iz> ploum, where ?
<zombics> when i try to run xmms this is what i get:
<zombics> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zombics> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<bob2> it's a bug in the nvidia driver
<bob2> no one but them can fix it
<ploum> iz, look the main logo :
<bob2> a workaround is to nstall libmokmod2
<ploum> "pay us all your money"
<iz> wow whoehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<netmonk> ploum, how long has it been like that?
<ploum> netmonk, I don't know but for at least 15 min
<bob2> at least a few hours
<ploum> bob2, you are maybe true, but I was working and wasn't checking my IM ;-)
* sid77 hi!
<bob2> well, so was I, but someone pointed it out to me
<davidpc> hey
<davidpc> has anyone had any luck with ubuntu detecting Belking wifi PCI cards on install?
<davidpc> it's a belkin F5D7001
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: Have you researched it for linux support yet?  It might require the ndiswrapper...
<davidpc> looking at that now
<davidpc> looks like the F5D7000 are listed in ndiswrapper list, yup
<davidpc> but not the F5D7001 (which I suspect is the uk model, since it does have 'uk' after the number)
<davidpc> hm...
<mjg59> davidpc: It won't be detected on install, because it's a Broadcom chipset that's only supported by ndiswrapper
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc:  you know how to install ndiswrapper?  It's on the wiki
<mjg59> After install, you should be able to use ndiswrapper to drive it
<mjg59> With a bit of luck, the situation will be better for Hoardy
<davidpc> mjg59: damn. I *knew* I shoud have bought the linksys instead
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: I'll look for that, thanks
<mjg59> We're working on better hardware support in that respect
<davidpc> so basically cannot install with a network connection. grand. argh.
* jdub notes that he will have to work on mjg59's hardware if he can't manage to spell hoary right.
<davidpc> but, I can just install ndiswrapper after install and the network configuration will be ok?
<mjg59> davidpc: Yup
<davidpc> hmok thanks
* davidpc ponders going to get linksys card instead
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc:  Make sure that whatever you get has linux support... I'm thinking that a lot of the linksys use broadcom as well
<mjg59> davidpc: Find out what chipset it is first, though
<mjg59> Several of the linksys ones use various unsupported chipsets
<davidpc> huh, right. looking at wiki page on cards. linksys not there.
<davidpc> mjg59: I see :-(
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: ndiswrapper isn't a *bad*  solution -  It's done the job for me quite reliably
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: oh ok thanks. there isn't a huge advantage in having a connection on install, I don't suppose
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: if you have the ndiswrapper-utils deb on hand and your windows drivers you can get wifi for your internet right after install...
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: I just came into this room and the ndiswrapper topic is of great interest to me
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: does it work well?
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: YeaH?
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: is it a pain to install?
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: I have used it without any problem with a Broadcom 94306
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: huh so I need the debian package for the utilities and the inf files?
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: IN warty it is real easy... Exactly the utils deb and your windows driver
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: I have tried a while ago on SuSe linu but haven't been particularly succesful
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: is there a decent howto to follow?
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: Yeah that was a pain because you had to manually compile the driver
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: ok just on osx powerbook, so I guess can look for deb package and windows driver and burn to a cd, then give that to ubuntu when it finishes install?
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: It's on the wiki
<Todd_MA_1975> david_pc: ndiswrapper won't work on PowerPC
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: I am 99.9% sure....
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: where?
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: no sorry I mean my only machine on the network right now (this one) is a powerbook
<davidpc> installing on normal box currently running debian sarge
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: Let me grab the link.....
<king_arthur> davidpc: Apple? :-)
<davidpc> king_arthur: yup
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: OK - sorry I misunderstood you
<king_arthur> davidpc: with Ubuntu?
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975:  huh wiki page seems to want people to install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 as well and boot with new kernel?
<davidpc> king_arthur: no  I'm installing ubuntu on different machine
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: No - you don't need to do that....
<tck> http://www.sco.com/
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: oh ok phew ;-)
<king_arthur> davidpc: Ubuntu doesn't make much sense if you have OSX running
<tck> check out the banner on the site :P
<davidpc> king_arthur: using ubuntu to replace debian on a machine I use as mp3 and print server (and some apache-ruby-rails development)
<davidpc> tck: ROFL, wtf
<king_arthur> davidpc: with Ubuntu I have succesfully converted a Linux box into a daap server and can share my mp3s for iTunes
<tck> look at what the chick is writing on the blackboard
<tck> poor sco !
<davidpc> not much sympathy for sco here ;-)
<davidpc> king_arthur: that sounds like what I want to do, yup
<king_arthur> davidpc: it's easy
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc:OK - I'm not seeing it on the Wiki anymore.....  but the basics of it is... install the ndiswrapper-utils deb
<king_arthur> davidpc: there is a precompiled deb package that does it all for you... :-)
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: then as sudo root -> ndiswrapper -i /pathto_windows_driver.inf
<king_arthur> davidpc: will have a look at the link
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: How about the ndiswrapper lonk to howto? :-)
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: the link I'm looking at: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: is that old, or mostly accurate?
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: yes - although you don't have to do anything with the kernel
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: just install the ndiswrapper-utils
<king_arthur> davidpc: here's you link: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-kuleszth/
<zombics> when i tryed to compile xmms it told me i need glib where i can get it? :/
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: then skip to #4
<king_arthur> davidpc: follow the instruction it works fine for me in Hoary 8-)
<davidpc> king_arthur: thanks!
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: ok cool thank you
<davidpc> huh. ubuntu seems to have ignored an entire HD
<king_arthur> davidpc: no prob, just help me with ndiswrapper..
<davidpc> only sees first two
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: ndiswrapper is wicked easy in Ubuntu Warty...Thanks canonical...
<davidpc> king_arthur: heh ok
<king_arthur> Hey you guys, don't forget me pls!!!
<markus__> Hi. In a NIS-served network, I'd like to add all NIS-users to client-local groups such as "floppy" and "cdrom". How can I do that? (Changing the MINGID-value on the NIS-server to spread the groups to all NIS-clients is not an option, as the clients are different OS's...)
<davidpc> king_arthur: follow link above I posted, skip to step #4 link Todd said... should be ok
<dad> anyone know how i can set permissions to access files on my mounted osx partition?
<davidpc> I will try it later and report back
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: you can msg me if you get stuck
<king_arthur> davidpc: tks.
<zombics> where can i get glib?
<king_arthur> Boys, Ubuntu is just great!!!
<jdub> zombics: if you've done a default install, you already have glib
<dad> it is excellent on a G4 tower
<mjr> king_arthur, yes, yes it is :)
<king_arthur> Good to be part of such a community!!
<Rory> hi
<bruceonline> i did: suda apt-get install mldonkey-server && sudo apt-get install mldonkey-gui . the server works, and I can start the webinterface. But how can i start the gui???
<zombics> jdub, did default install but i still dont have glib
<dad> indeed and i like your movie king arthur
<jdub> zombics: you definitely do :)
<Rory> ive installed ubuntu on a few machines and a common problem is nautilus not being able to access SMB shares
<jdub> zombics: dpkg -l libglib2.0-0
<Rory> it is either EXTEREMELY slow or wont access at all
<jdub> zombics: oh, are you trying to build something?
<Todd_MA_1975> bruceonline: I think it's mlgui if my memory serves me right...but it is a dog
<zombics> jdub, yea
<jdub> zombics: what are you building?
<dad> hi again treenaks i got some sleep
<zombics> jdub, xmms
<bruceonline> @Todd: thx!   a dog= shit???
<Treenaks> hi dad :)
<jdub> zombics: xmms is available in universe
<zombics> jdub, apt-get installs it but i cant run it :/
<dad> i think i need to use wish no.2
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: I had a look now at the ubuntu howto they make it seem realy eazzy. Does it work?
<lupus_> zombics,
<lupus_> apt-get install imlib2
<lupus_> I think
<lupus_> a moment
<jdub> zombics: what happens when you run it from the terminal?
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: I don't have the machine here but can't wait to get my hands on it...
<lupus_> xmms is broken
<lupus_> you need to install an extra package
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: Yeah it works perfect in Warty....  I recently ran into trouble with it in Hoary and had to recompile from source, but such things are expected
<jdub> zombics: you using nvidia drivers? if so, install libmikmod2
<dad> treenaks any idea how i can set permissions to access a mounted os x partitions files?
<jdub> zombics: otherwise, run it from the terminal and tell us more about the problem
<zombics> jdub, k...
<Rory> anyone at all wanna volunteer help with nautilus ?
<jdub> zombics: you don't need to build it
<lupus_> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=392
<lupus_> aah jdub it is because of nvidia?
<Treenaks> dad: uh.. mounted as root, or as user?
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: so you are suggesting to stick to Warty on that friend's install but just upgrade the kernell?
<zombics> jdub, but i need to build ather staff that are not in the soures.. .so i want to know what i need to install :\
<dad> aha lemme try to mount as root
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: you don't need to do anything with the kernel
<jdub> zombics: you don't need to build xmms
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: the how-to is wrong on that step
<jdub> zombics: install the libmikmod2 package; it's fairly likely that xmms will work if you do that
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: so just standard warty kernell will do?
<zombics> jdub, yra its working :) thx :)
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: sounds to good to be true... 8-)
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur:  Yep the ndisdriver module is already built in.  You just need the utils package to control it
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: It was a surprise to me too... coming from other distros where you have to rebuild the kernel and build everything from source...
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: greta btw what's your UTC?
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur:  it was a pain on Gentoo
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: Eastern US
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: So I may be able to pick you up just in case in our evening?
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: that is 21 UTC + 1
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur:  Yeah - if I'm here... go ahead and PVT me....
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: thanks a ton
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur:  I dunno - It's 8:00 Am now
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: i don't mind you being american even if you didn't vote properly... :-)
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: Just joking 8-)
<dad> mounted as root Treenaks
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur:  Don't get me started - I'm waiting to be picked up for un-american activities any day now...
<davidpc> do people recognise this link : http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/debian/ndiswrapper-source_0.12-1_i386.deb
<Treenaks> dad: you might want to add it to /etc/fstab -- and add a 'user' option so you can mount it as a user
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: :0)
<Treenaks> dad: then you shuold be able to access the file as that user
<davidpc> as the correct place to get deb package for ndiswrapper?
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: you don't need that....
<dad> you mean as the owner name as set in os x?
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: oh I thought I needed the .deb for it; do you mean I don't the sources?
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: I guess the package is in Universe?
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: sorry to bug you but do you have a link to the right package if so?
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: ndiswrapper-utils is in main....that is the only package you need.
<dad> i already have that option set in fstab i cant axxess the music files mounted under root or user
<dad> i can see the files fine
<Todd_MA_1975> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: ok gotcha, thanks
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: in main, just easier
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: A whole lot easier than having to build the driver from source
<Amaranth> whoops
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: actually building is lot of fun especially with Debian
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: provided you don't have to tweak to much with source code
<maliks> Hi!
<Talliesin_> *cough* http://www.sco.com/images/landing_pages_new/webinar_land2-1.jpg *cough*
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: I like developing, but I prefer to play with stuff that isn't mission critical to my machine...
<maliks> Ubuntu rocks for me
<maliks> But the boot time is still VERY slow as compared to ***Doze
<maliks> is thereany way I can reduce boot times?
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: problem starts always with friend's computers and H/W you don't know
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: that's where you get surprises
* maliks Help me 
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: Exactly....
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: er, can't apt-get until I get network working, and can't get net working till I get the package ;-) gonna search for package on web and burn to cd, I guess
<traz^^> hi, i think i have a big problem, yesterday i didnt turn off my computer and today when i wake up its off, when i try to start it it says "Lilo 22.5.9 LoadingEBDA is big; the kernel setup stack overlaps lilo second stage
* maliks says help me please HOWTO reduce boot times?
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: and they telling you shitty Linux is crap
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: sometimes
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: most of times they are rel impressed in particular wit h Ubuntu has made my life so much easier :))))))
<rory__> ubuntu has made my life hell
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: You do what you can....
<dad> no ideas Treenaks ?
<rory__> think ill install windows on all the machines
<king_arthur> rory__: what was it like before?
<Todd_MA_1975> king_arthur: Ubuntu has a lot going for it...  I hope to see it go even further.
<rory__> blissful king_arthur
<Treenaks> dad: you should mount is as the user
<Treenaks> dad: not as root
<davidpc> wow shpchp error FATAL error on boot
<dad> you mean use my os x username ?
<Treenaks> dad: no, mount it as a user in ubuntu, instead of as root
<Treenaks> davidpc: ignore that..
<dad> k
<king_arthur> rory__: I go and make another install staight away now that you told me so... 8)
* Tsjoklat ignores everything and everyone
<traz^^> so anyone knows my prob yet?
<king_arthur> bye for now
<wezzer> hi everyone
<wezzer> I installed ubuntu few days ago
<dad> i get only root can mount message
<wezzer> it worked fine, and I'm very glad with it
<wezzer> but now, I have problem with gdm
<dad> must have to change an option in fstab
<traz^^> hi, i think i have a big problem, yesterday i didnt turn off my computer and today when i wake up its off, when i try to start it it says "Lilo 22.5.9 LoadingEBDA is big; the kernel setup stack overlaps lilo second stage
<dad> ?mb lol
<wezzer> when I boot up my machine, it launches gdm, but i see only cursor, the whole screen is black
<wezzer> if I move the mouse or type something, it says, that there is also a gdm in screen:0
<wezzer> I don't know, but it _may_ be kde-libs, which I installed, which is behind all this mess
<wezzer> do you have any suggestions what I should try to get gdm work again?
<GotD0t> wezzer: kde-libs *SHOULDNT* screw up gdm
<Todd_MA_1975>  traz^^: Where did you get lilo?
<wezzer> okay, so the problem must be somewhere else...
<Riddell> it would be a very broken gdm is kdelibs did break it
<GotD0t> wezzer open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wezzer> whoops, maybe I shouldn't do that when I had X open :P
<GotD0t> wezzer: doesn't hurt ;-) but did it do anything
<wezzer> but I'll reboot my machine and see what does it say
<GotD0t> wezzer: KE
<GotD0t> err, k
<nevyn> daniels: I'm officially a corporate shill. (sat CCNA today)
<bob2> haha
<nevyn> bob2: shuddup...
<nevyn> it was a quarter of the cost of CompTIA Linux+
<GotD0t> well that sucked... i just updated hoary again and now my system is all buggered
<rory__> install windows
<GotD0t> the desktop essentially crashed... but none of the apps i have open crashed
<nevyn> bob2: CompTIA Linux+ is almost worthless imho.
<jdub> GotD0t: killall gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus trashapplet
<GotD0t> like i can use X-Chat and gaim
<rory__> ./etc/init.d/gdm start maybe....
<bob2> nevyn: there was an implied 'congrats' :-)
<GotD0t> jdub i cant get into a terminal
<jdub> GotD0t: ctrl-alt-f1
<GotD0t> tried that
<GotD0t> this is interesting
<nevyn> bob2: I know. it's just I feel bad about it a month after rms was in town.
<nevyn> he basically said my course was morally bankrupt. problem is that I agree with him
<wezzer> argh, this gdm thing doesn't work
<nevyn> bob2: they want nearly $400 to sit CompTIA Linux+
<wezzer> I'm ok with text-based login (or whatever you call it)
<bob2> nevyn: hm, wow
<nevyn> bob2: and it's you can run ls.
<wezzer> I changed runlevel to 3 at /etc/inittab
<nevyn> bob2: and get a process listing and the real basic stuff.
<wezzer> but still gdm starts
<bob2> nevyn: wow, dodgy.  is it demanded much by employers?
<nevyn> bob2: I don't think so. which is why I'm not sitting it.
<bob2> nevyn: ah
<nevyn> I'd rather do LPI than that.
<wezzer> is there some startup-script which launches gdm?
<Lathiat> hrmm.. when i login it stalls
<Lathiat> if i add another user it doesnt
<Lathiat> and if i wipe ou tmy homedir is doesnt
<Lathiat> whacked...
<nevyn> but LPI isn't being sold to employers like CCNA and MSCE are.
<Lathiat> erghh
<Lathiat> wipe out my homedir it *still does* rather
<jdub> wezzer: don't change the default runlevel, just remove or disable gdm
<rory__> <wezzer> I changed runlevel to 3 at /etc/inittab
<rory__> <wezzer> but still gdm starts
<rory__> yep
<jdub> wezzer: either "apt-get remove --purge gdm"
<rory__> the runlevel setup in ubuntu is stupid
<jdub> wezzer: or "update-rc.d -f gdm rmeove"
<bob2> rory__: no it's not
<nevyn> rory__: nope it's not.
<bob2> rory__: if you want non-default behaviour, change it
<wezzer> thanks guys
<wezzer> I'll try those
<jdub> rory__: no, it's just different to what you may be used to
<bob2> wezzer: the runleve 3 thing is a redhat-ism, fwiw
<wezzer> (or one of them of course :^)
<nevyn> I take it it's just like debian ?
<GotD0t> well that was interesting
<bob2> nevyn: yeah
<rory__> whats the point of initializing everything after rl 2 and not having any granularity?
<bob2> rory__: you have granularity.  you're welcome to make runlevel 3 do whatever you want.
<nevyn> rory__: 2-5 can be customised however the administrator wants.
<jdub> rory__: because that granularity is a blinkered benefit
<rory__> ok
<bob2> I think it stems from the simplicity of package installation in Debian
<nevyn> bob2: and removal
<bob2> yeah
<jdub> rory__: the assumption in debian is that "if it's installed, it runs"
<rory__> speaking of which, how many other people just end up adding a whole lot of debian repositories to install off?
<jdub> rory__: that has not been the case, historically, in red hat distributions
<wezzer> whoops, it removed ubuntu-desktop also
<wezzer> is that bad thing?
<nevyn> rory__: nobody who likes a stable system?
<jdub> rory__: not many, most of debian is available in universe/multiverse
<jdub> wezzer: no
<GotD0t> wezzer: not really...
<bob2> rory__: what's missing?
<wezzer> thank god
<wezzer> :-)
<rory__> ok
<jdub> wezzer: are you removing gdm because you prefer to use startx, or...?
<GotD0t> wezzer: it has some components you mind find useful
<nevyn> rory__: if you want a wide variety of software enable universe\|multiverse
<rory__> other prob is why does apt-get remove half of gnome when you want to do a "install php5" ?
<wezzer> jdub: actually gdm won't work for some reason
<wezzer> and I used to do the startx -thing
<Lathiat> So... login freezes for me even with a fresh home directory, if i add another user it works fine.. if i change all references in /etc/group of the first user to the second user it no longer works on the second user.... any ideas?
<bob2> rory__: that's a bug in whoever made those php5 packages
<nevyn> Lathiat: did you clean temp?
<rory__> ok
<Lathiat> nevyn: /tmp?
<Lathiat> nevyn: hrmm no
<Lathiat> ill try that, brb
<wezzer> wohoo! it worked
<wezzer> thank you
<rory__> well thats most of my probs "fixed"
<rory__> or at least explained
<rory__> so im almost happy
<GotD0t> uhh... my upgrade to hoary removed ttyUSB0 from /dev any clue on what i use instead?
<rory__> its just that nautilus is very slow or wont connect to smb shares
<rory__> something like  mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.12/dropbox /mnt/dropbox
<rory__> that works perfectly
<wood1> treenaks, I am still having problems while updating Gaim 1.0.0 to 1.0.3
<Treenaks> wood1: what's the problem?
<GotD0t> any clue on what i can use instead of ttyUSB0
<Treenaks> (exact message, please)
<jdub> GotD0t: plug in the usb serial hardware
<davidpc> erk. argh. the wifi card driver for ndiswrapper for my card is a windows EXE file, and 'unzip -a' doesn't seem to open it up. anyone?
<GotD0t> it is plugged in
<Lathiat> nevyn: champion :)
<Treenaks> GotD0t: it could be that your kernel has been upgraded, then you need to reboot first
<Lathiat> nwo i have to resetup evo and my panel and stuff
<Lathiat> blew away gconf and shit
<Lathiat> gah
<rory__> anyone know how to disable DMA from grub for installation?
<GotD0t> Treenaks: i upgraded a few days ago... just noticed the problem now
<rory__> like "nodma" in knoppix
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: what is your card again?
<GotD0t> Treenaks: rebooted several times since then
<wood1> I get the Error that the package libgnutlsll-dev could not be found
<wood1> using giving the command:    apt-get build-dep gaim
<Treenaks> 11-dev I think
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: belkin F5D7001
<Todd_MA_1975> davidpc: do you have access to a windows machine? to see if the file will extract itself?
<Treenaks> wood1: don't know then, sorry
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: nope :-(
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: just os x and now ubuntu
* davidpc looks at the login screen, makes 'ohh ahh' noises
<wood1> Can't I just download Gaim1.0.3 and build it by source ?
* davidpc remembers debian in 1997
<rory__> feel free to dcc me ur windows exe
<lupus_> The GStreamer team is proud to announce the first stable release of the Python bindings targetting the 0.8.x series of GStreamer.
<lupus_> nice :)
<mjr> yay
<davidpc> Todd_MA_1975: er, nevermind, sorry for noise, I cracked it open
<rory__> cool
<rory__> anyone wanna recommend a good SIP client for ubuntu?
<sladen> rory__: maybe gnome-meeting?
<jand> Hi folks, does anybody have a laptop with variable cpu freqency here today?
<rory__> ill take a look at it, thanks sladen
<bob2> jand: lots of people do
<bob2> it's best to just ask your question
<wood1> treenaks, do you know alot about SSH ?
<jand> I was just wondering if anybody who have that could be so kind to send me a copy of their /etc/cpufreqd.conf file for referance?
<jdub> jand: ubuntu uses powernowd
<jand> Oh
<wood1> bob2, how about you? do you know alot about SSH ?
<Kamion> wood1: why don't you just ask the channel?
<rory__> lol
<bob2> yeah, it's a lot more efficient
<Kamion> many people will not answer such vague questions when they don't know what they're letting themselves in for
<bob2> and you might happen to find someone who knows a lot more about ssh is in here
<rory__> "a lot" is so relative
<jand> Powernowd is just for amd prosessors I see
<bob2> jand: no
<jand> I have a centrino prosessor here
<bob2> 'not just those from AMD'
<bob2> (from the description)
<wood1> Does anybody here knows alot about SSH ?
<Kamion> wood1: just ask your question
<rory__> yes wood1
<rory__> i know lots about ssh
<bob2> wood1: if you'd asked your question, you could have an anaswer by now
<jand> bob2, ok
<wood1> I can login to another machine using SSH
<jand> Is it difficult to set up then?
<rory__> no
<jand> Yeah, i'm not currently using ubuntu
<bob2> powernowd is installed by default
<bob2> on laptops, at least
<rory__> what are you using?
<jand> Archlinux
<jand> I am too used to the package system to change
<jand> But I installed ubuntu to find out how to set up my wifi card
<tolle> Orinoco chipset?
<fox2mike> hey guys
<wood1> My question is: how do I copy files from the remote machine to my local machine ?
<jand> And then I discovered the cpustepping feature and I want it here :)
<wood1> using SSH ?
<fox2mike> I need some help
<rory__> scp
<fox2mike> we're organising a huge Linux event
<jand> I have a intel pro ipw2100 chipset :)
<tolle> jand: thats just a kernel thing and a daemon
<Kamion> wood1: scp
<Kamion> oh, rory__ beat me to it
<Kamion> sftp is also available
<tolle> jand: for the cpu frequency scaling
<fox2mike> the biggest in this part of the world, at Bangalore India, called Linux Bangalore/2004
<fox2mike> http://linux-bangalore.org/2004
<tolle> fox2mike: Cool
<jand> I have set up the frequency scaling in the kernel, and I can change it manually
<fox2mike> and we're wondering if we can get some Ubuntu CDs to give away
<fox2mike> some = atleast about a 1000
<tolle> jand: I think the daemon is called cpufreqd or something
<spity> hi
<fox2mike> The event is on 1,2,3 Dec though
<tolle> fox2mike: theres a site to order free cds on
<fox2mike> too short notice
<jand> I have cpufreqd installed, but don't understand the config file
<fox2mike> I know tolle, but we need this really fast
<bob2> fox2mike: how quickly?
<jand> I was wondering if anybody had a working config for me?
<tolle> in 2 days
<tolle> hehe
<fox2mike> bob2, 2 days
<wood1> scp
<bob2> jand: it's in the package
<wood1> ???
<bob2> silbs: ^^^
<rory__> fox2mike, download the iso and burn 1000 copies?
<jand> bob2, you see - I am _not_ using ubuntu now, so I don't have that config :)
<tolle> well, the only solution to that is to fire up your own burner, 2days is a realy short notice.
<fox2mike> rory__, good point, but no resources
<bob2> jand: so...#archlinux maybe?
<spity> i have a strange problem with fonts, nimbus sans is very narrow and quite small, i can't isolate the change that introduce this new behaviour, does anybody else experience this?
<jand> So therefore I am asking here, if anybody who have a working setup would be willing to share that with me?
<tolle> jand: google it
<bob2> tolle: please don't speak for canonical
<Kamion> wood1: read the man page
<fox2mike> bob2, you're from Canonical?
<Kamion> wood1: 'man scp'
<bob2> fox2mike: yes, but I don't speak for it either :)
<fox2mike> lol
<rory__> ok, must go work... irc == evil
<fox2mike> anyone I can get onto to get the CDs
<fox2mike> the reason being
<tolle> bob2: canonical?
<fox2mike> We need it to look official
<bob2> tolle: the company who is behind ubuntu
<rory__> call mark shuttleworth fox2mike
<fox2mike> who'
<rory__> he'll send some over in a rocket
<fox2mike> s
<fox2mike> mark & where can I get his number?
<kensai> today is the seed frezze of hoary
<bob2> do not call marik
<fox2mike> bob2, what do you advise?
<Treenaks> Just mail to the addess listed on the website?
<fox2mike> we need to get to someone and we need to get to them Fast
<bob2> fox2mike: sorry, not going to happen
<kensai> anybody can explain the seed freeze to me?
<bob2> fox2mike: you can email info@canonical.com about it
<fox2mike> will do, anything else?
<Kamion> kensai: (theoretically) we stop changing the list of packages that will be in the release
<wezzer> umm, after uninstalling gdm synaptic package manager won't work
<Kamion> kensai: I'm not convinced that's actually happening today though :)
<bob2> wezzer: hoary?
<wezzer> warthy
<bob2> fox2mike: um, plan ahead in future? ;)
<fox2mike> hehe
<fox2mike> true
<kensai> Kamion, Ohhhh ok I'll go to Hoary today though
<wood1> Well what is the exact syntax for scp using SSH ?
<wood1> Support I have a file name foo.txt at the remote machine and I want to copy it to my current machine? How do I do that ?
<bob2> the manpage explains exactly how to use it
<bob2> foo user@remotehost:/path/to/foo.txt .
<bob2> er, s/^foo/scp/
<wood1> Ok now I am at the remote host
<bob2> ?
<bob2> you run that on the local machine
<wood1> My current directory is wood
<wood1> Well my local machine is wood@warty
<wood1> My remote machine is: wood@hoary
<wood1> Now I am at the wood@hoary remote machine using SSH
<wood1> Now I want to copy a file name customers.txt to my local machine which is: wood@warty
<netmonk> wood1, why don't you use scp?
<wood1> Well I really don't know the basics of scp
<Kamion> so scp customers.txt wood@warty:
<Kamion> there are howtos on this sort of stuff on the web
<Kamion> googling for 'scp howto' finds some
<netmonk> it's really easy, wood1, if I could do it ;)
<wood1> scp customers.txt wood@warty did not work ???
<netmonk> wood1, the one that I use is "scp arsovy@192.168.1.2:/home/arsovy/Collateral/CD1.avi netmonk@192.168.1.5"
<Kabuto> MSG ogra Solution for apt-get is to use ftp instead of http.  Many possible causes, but nothing substantial.  Main suspect is some sort of filter either at server or the ISP. P.S. My ISP is demon.  Another is http's reliability.  Also simply the server could have been overloaded.  Thanks.
<Kabuto> ignore my last
<Kamion> wood1: the final colon wasn't just for fun
<wood1> Oh I see
<wood1> Kamion, Well it does not work even after the colon:
<wood1> It instead copies the file to it's own current directory in the remote machine which is: wood@hoary
<wood1> Do I have to be connected to the remote machine to use "scp" ?
<king_arthur> Hi guys
<king_arthur> Just a very quick Synaptic question
<king_arthur> I would like to download a package, without actually installing it, I believe that is possible but, how?
<Kamion> wood1: no, you don't
<Kamion> wood1: please read the documentation on the web, there's plenty of it
<king_arthur> What I really want to do is install it on anotre machine where I do not have intrnet acces
<wood1> Well, can you provide some links
<Kamion> 14:13 < Kamion> googling for 'scp howto' finds some
<Kamion> google.com is your friend
<wood1> I receive the Error: Host key verification failed.
<davidv> i'm having trouble downloading GKrellm thru synaptic and if i manually install the .deb it gives huge dependency errors, any ideas?
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: are you still there and willing to advice?
<Todd_MA_1975>  king_arthur: Sure....
<Todd_MA_1975>  king_arthur: PVT me
<king_arthur> Todd_MA_1975: pls have a lookat what I jus posted
<wood1> kamion, I think that I have solved the SSH's scp problem
<davidv> i'm having trouble downloading GKrellm thru synaptic and if i manually install the .deb it gives huge dependency errors, any ideas?
<davidv> i'm having trouble downloading GKrellm thru synaptic and if i manually install the .deb it gives huge dependency errors, any ideas?
<Treenaks> davidv: did you add the universe repository to sources.list
<davidv> no, i havebn't touched the sources list yet
<davidv> i just installed this last night
<Treenaks> davidv: enable 'universe' (look in synaptic)
<Treenaks> then installing grkellm should work
<davidv> taking a look
<davidv> Treenaks: this is what i got after enabling it--Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Treenaks> davidv: do update first
<davidv> ok
<davidv> Treenaks: it's updating 9 files
<Treenaks> davidv: yes, and after that you should be able to find gkrellm in synaptic
<Treenaks> davidv: and be able to install it
<davidv> hopefully, thanks for the tips
<davidv> although i've palyed around with gnome a little, i've mostly used KDE for about the last 8 years
<davidv> has anyone changed to KDE on ubuntu?
<wood1> By the way, does somebody know some website links for some quick tutorials for Ubuntu Linux
<Treenaks> wood1: www.ubuntulinux.org
<Childe> Hi. I don't want the dhcp client to modify /etc/resolv.conf. How to configure it?
<Treenaks> Childe: vim /etc/dhclient.conf ?
<Treenaks> Childe: or nano
<Childe> Treenaks: Whick line in this file to modify? sorry
<Treenaks> Childe: read the file, it's documented
<Childe> OK
<Treenaks> Childe: and read 'man dhclient.conf'
<wood1> Treenaks, "scp" works well if I am connected to the remote machine. However, it does not work when I am not connected to the remote machine
<Treenaks> wood1: what happens then?
<wood1> I get the Error:     Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<Treenaks> wood1: what are you typing?
<Kamion> that just means authentication failed
<wood1> I am typing the Error Message I get when using "scp" from my local machine
<Kamion> what do you mean by "connected"?
<traz^^> hi, i think i have a big problem, yesterday i didnt turn off my computer and today when i wake up its off, when i try to start it it says "Lilo 22.5.9 LoadingEBDA is big; the kernel setup stack overlaps lilo second stage
<Kamion> scp uses ssh, which requires some means to authenticate to the remote machine (where remote is with respect to wherever you're running scp)
<wood1> Well "connected" means that I am connected to the remote machine using SSH
<Treenaks> wood1: what's your scp command line?
<Treenaks> wood1: and are you typing it on the remote or the local host?
<wood1> scp works fine when I am connected to the remote machine
<Treenaks> wood1: what do you mean???
<Treenaks> wood1: can you give us a sequence of events (I type this on "this" computer, then I type "that" on the remote computer, etc.)
<Kamion> wood1: it would be clearer to say where you're running the scp command, rather than this vague talk of "connected"
<wood1> I am typing on my local machine: scp  wood@hoary:/home/wood/customers.txt  wood@warty:/home/staff/accounts/:
<wood1> Treenaks and Kamion
<Treenaks> wood1: you can't use 2 hostnames
<Treenaks> wood1: you should use only one "user@host" pair
<Treenaks> wood1: so scp wood@hoary:/some/where /some/where/else
<Treenaks> wood1: or scp /some/where wood@hoary:/some/where/else
<wood1> Treenaks, thanks alot
<wood1> It is working perfectly now
<wood1> The saying: Everyday you learn a new thing is indeed very true
<demon666_nl> hi
<yoshima> Hi, anyone is using hoary?
<wood1> yoshima, I am also using Hoary
<yoshima> have you been able to update to latests openoffice (1.1.3)?
<Myke> hi there
<Kamion> wood1: also that final colon was wrong in the command you gave; the colon separates user@host from path
<jdub> yoshima: no, there's a dependency problem at the moment
<wezzer> ahum, it seems that after uninstalling gdm, command gksudo won't work
<yoshima> jdub, do you know if there's a fix?
<jdub> yoshima: there will be
<yoshima> :)
<wood1> Kamion, got it
<wood1> Kamion, is there a way to update Gaim 1.0.0 to 1.0.3 in Warty ?
<Tomcat_> wood1: Sure... many ways... but then your installation is unsupported.
<wood1> Tomcat, Well I can try if you give me some hints
<demon666_nl> wood1: you can get gaim from hoary by changing warty to hoary in your sources.list and apt-get upgrade gaim .. and then changing sources.list back .. but yeah it's unsupported
<demon666_nl> or you build the sourcecode yourself
<wood1> I have tried doing that
<demon666_nl> wood1 : what did you try ?
<Myke> what are the diferences between gaim 1.0.0 and 1.0.3 ?
<wood1> After changing the sources.list. I typed the command is: apt-get update
<wood1> After that what is the command ?
<Myke> also, i have this guess than in passive mode, (behing gateways) gaim uses microsoft servers as midpoint for file transfers... am i right on this?
<Kamion> demon666_nl: 'apt-get upgrade gaim' would be wrong anyway - see the apt-get documentation
<demon666_nl> sudo apt-get update and after that sudo apt-get upgrade gaim
<wood1> Well Gaim 1.0.0 does not seem to support MSN Messenger
<demon666_nl> apt-get install gaim then
<Myke> yes it does
<Myke> i'm using it right now
<wood1> Well what is the exact syntax after modifying the sources.list
<Kamion> read the man page?
<demon666_nl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gaim
<demon666_nl> but gaim 1.0.0 should work
<Myke> wood1: gaim 1.0.0 supports msn
<Myke> your problem is not with the version but, with the configuration
<wood1> Well it does sometimes, but most of the time, it does not
<wood1> By the way, what will be the first step to use PGP in Evolution ?
<Tomcat_> Don't... use GPG :o
<Tomcat_> And I guess the first step would be to get GnuPG :)
<wood1> Well how do we know if GnuPG is install in my System ?
<stuNNed> wood1, seahorse is an easy to use frontend to gnupg
<Tomcat_> find / | grep gpg ? :)
<wezzer> I have a question: let's say that gimp 2.2 release will be tomorrow
<wezzer> how long does it take, that gimp 2.2 can be found from synaptic package manager?
<Riddell> wezzer: depends how long it takes for debian to package it then for ubuntu to pick up the debian package
<wood1> Well tomcat, pgp and pgpgpg are there
<wezzer> Riddell: okay, thanks. How long does it take "usually"? :-)
<Myke> Riddell: most packages in ubuntu are not in debian yet
<Riddell> wezzer: no such thing as usual, debian could have it same day or could take some months, usuntu should have it in hoary fairly fast
<wezzer> okay
<wezzer> thanks :)
<wood1> How do I setup Gpg in the first place ?
<wood1> tomcat and stuNned ???
<stuNNed> wood1, again, package 'seahorse' is easy frontend to gnupg, do you see that?
<Riddell> Myke: example?
<stuNNed> wood1, i think seahorse is in universe repository
<wood1> sudo apt-get install seahorse should do it
<wood1> ???
<stuNNed> wood1, yes, if you have universe repo's enabled.
<Myke> Riddell: gnome 2.8
<Tomcat_> Riddell: Gimp will never come to warty, right?
<Myke> debian is at 2.4, starting to migrate now to 2.6
<Tomcat_> Riddell: Eh... Gimp 2.2
<Riddell> Tomcat_: correct, warty won't change
<wood1> Well, stuNNed, I have just installed seahorse, what's the next step ???
<Tomcat_> k :)
<Riddell> Myke: gnome is a special case
<Myke> but, by April we should have another release
<Tomcat_> Lucky that Ubuntu has 6 months release period :o
<Tomcat_> Not 5 years like Debian :D
<Myke> riddell and many other packages
<Myke> just look at how many packages ubuntu has
<ploum> Hello,
<wood1> stuNNed, what's next after installing "seahorse" ?
<stuNNed> wood1, launch it, create your own key pair
<ploum> I want to write an article about what you can expect from Hoary
<ploum> I've already listed :
<ploum> esd -> polypaudio, fam-> gamin, gnome-sound-mixer, X.org, gnome-app-installation and share-admin
<Myke> ploum: change sources from warry to hoary
<ploum> Do you see anything else ?
<Myke> go to synaptic, control+R
<ploum> Myke, It's already done
<Myke> see whats changed :p
<ploum> The list I've see is above. But I've maybe missed something and there's maybe other important things planned before march
<Myke> they are thinking about suspend in kernel
<bob2> ploum: there's a whole page on the wiki
<ploum> bob2, just, I forgot it !
<goonie> can anyone help me with diabling taps on my laptop's touchpad ?
<AndyFit1> warty is having issues with an ati radeon 9250  . XFree86 is crashing and claiming no screens were found.. XF86config-4 mentions everything perfectly about the screen
<stuNNed> livin` on the edge!  with ubuntu unstable!
<eruin> http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/
<rookiehwm> AndyFit1: mouse configured correctly?
<eruin> that any usable on hoary / no wireless?
<bob2> eruin: no
<bob2> well, maybe
<wood1> stuNNed, now that I have created my own Key Pair in Seahorse, what's the next step to use it in Evolution ?
<eruin> bob2: ty
<eruin> debating whether to allow a dbus upgrade just to have some new toy ;P
<wood1> Is the 1024 key length be efficient ?
<bob2> 1024 is smallish these days
<bob2> but most people who made their key more than a year or so ago have only 1024
<AndyFit1> rookiehwm: pretty sure it is
<eruin> isnt 1024 quite sufficient?
<wood1> What is the best key length, 4096 ?
<rookiehwm> AndyFit1: can you put your xf86config-4 on pastebin or dcc it to me?
<bob2> if you're asking, 1024 is fine
<wood1> Should I put the key length as: 4096 ?
<wood1> What is PassPhrase ?
<bob2> it's your passphrase
<eruin> bah, I just dist-upgraded and here's another batch of upgrades available ;)
<bob2> the string you enter so you can use the key
<wood1> Can the PassPhrase be 6 characters long ?
<Abercrombie> how's everybody doing here?
<bob2> if you want
<bob2> 6 is pretty short, tho
<Moof> Abercrombie: you really don't want to hear the answer to that ;)
<Abercrombie> Sure I do :)
<eruin> I'm doing FINE!
<eruin> :p
<eruin> no, really, I am
<AndyFit1> rookiehwm its a bit hard. xserver wont start and I'm less than average with moving text from console
<AndyFit1> xserver = xfree86 sorry
<Moof> Abercrombie: my scoliosis is playing up, my kidneys might have a stone in them, my fistule is suppurating, and I have to stay in late at work. How are you?
<rookiehwm> AndyFit1: can you put a guest account on your machine with read access to XF86Config-4?
<Abercrombie> damn
<Abercrombie> I'm really bad too
<Moof> ah, good.
<Moof> I'm not alone then
<Abercrombie> I don't have a job
<AndyFit1> sure rookiehwm, how can I do that ?
<Abercrombie> I am not good at home (with parents)
<Abercrombie> I am economically bad also etc........
<wood1> I don't see the pair of keys in seahorse
<eruin> I don't have a job
<eruin> I'm doing horrible economically
<eruin> I don't live at home
<Abercrombie> sucks of us
<eruin> and uhm, I study aesthetics as in I'll never get a real job :)
* Moof starts up a #ubuntu group hug (just mind my back)
<Abercrombie> OOo
<wood1> stuNNed, are you still there?
<stuNNed> yes
<wood1> I don't see anything in Seahorse's window ?
* Moof goes to moan at the reservations people
<stuNNed> wood1, did you go to Key -> New and create a new keypair?
<wood1> Yes I did
<wood1> Now, Seahorse is not responding anymore
<wood1> Should I just close it ?
<wood1> and restart it
<stuNNed> sure can try
<stuNNed> wood1, just did a test run, generated a key here fine
<wood1> How do I stop services from Ubuntu Linux ?
<netsplit> What services?
<electroglas> Is there a way to split a zip file in Linux so chunks can be e-mailed to a Windows luser?
<wood1> running :  ps aux    gives me tons of programs running on my system
<davidpc> is there a log of this channel? I missed a link earlier to howto on turning ubuntu into daap server, etc
<TheCan> Hi. how can i make my own initrd kernel image for a custom kernel? mkinitrd but how exactly?
<wood1> How do we control the services from booting in the first place ?
<Bentley> hello - something odd started on my ubuntu box this weekend. My resource monitor shows my cpu is pinned(100%) with user processes.  However, neither the 'process listing' nor top reveal this process when sorting by cpu%
<f_favila> Bentley:  The same thing happens to me. I finally realized it was firefox.
<demon666_nl> swfplayer ate op my resources once ... I removed it after that
<Bentley> shouldn't 'top' reveal that a particular process is using up the cpu time?
<bob2> wood1: update-rc.d or sysv-rc-conf
<Bentley> i just killed firefox, and it's still pinned
<demon666_nl> bentley maybe it's a daily cronjob ?
<f_favila> Bentley:  Thats what I thought but it doesn't.
<bob2> davidpc: there are
<electroglas> Bentley - Have you chosen to "view all processes" in the process listing window? I guess you are displaying the CPU %...
<Bentley> electroglas, yes I have
<russell_> woohoo, one happy ubuntu user!
<russell_> hello
<wezzer> hi
<davidpc> does anyone have any idea where to find working daap server packages?
<russell_> i just installed ubuntu
<russell_> !
<wood1> bye to all, see you all later
<davidpc> the ones here: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-kuleszth/#mozTocId270007
<davidpc> are broken
<wood1> happy using Ubuntu
<russell_> yup!
<russell_> very happy
<davidpc> because of libstdc2.10 dependencies
<russell_> :)
<electroglas> No way to span or split a zip file???
<netsplit> TheCan: mkinitrd -o <filename> <version> ?
<netsplit> electroglas: well there's a command named "split", but I don't know how you'd put it back together on Windows.
<TheCan> netsplit: and it will generate then a "standard" initrd like the one ubuntu uses for the default kernel?
<netsplit> TheCan: Sure.
<eruin> hmm, someone on the forums recommends linux-i686 for athlonxp, linux-k7 for all amds ;P
<TheCan> netsplit: and do i have to invoke this from the kernel tree? or for what kernel will it generate it?
<netsplit> TheCan: It's like mkinitrd -o <filename> 2.6.9
<TheCan> netsplit: ah ic
<TheCan> i'll try this then, thx :)
<netsplit> Welcome.
<Bentley> is there a 'services' type control panel in ubuntu?  CUPSd is tarting at boot, and I want to stop it from doing so
<netsplit> Bentley: /etc/init.d/
<TheCan> netsplit: wow cool this seems to work!! you should have been here yesterday, i was trying for the whole day to get the damn custom kernel booting! :)
<netsplit> TheCan: nice :)
<Bentley> the old fashioned way, huh?  thx netsplit!
<TheCan> (without initrd then, but it didnt want to put whatever driver i put in there statically: ( )
<Skwid_> how can i reconfigure my xfree86 the way it was when ubuntu installed ???
<TheCan> normally i don't like netsplits, but you are really helpful :-)
<Skwid_> ??
<markus_> Hi. How can I add all NIS-users to local groups such as "video"?
<StarScreem> ya!
<StarScreem> man i love hoary...runs so nice on my ibook...all my fonts are crisp and clean
<Skwid_> drop a screenshot :)
<_kanitz_> is there any RAID options in the installation of ubuntu ?
<markus_> _kanitz_, Software-Raid, yes.
<_kanitz_> ah..good for me :)
<_kanitz_> thanks markus_ :)
<markus_> _kanitz_, Ubuntu is based on Debian Sarge's D-I, and the new Debian-Installer offers Software-RAID and LVM.
<markus_> _kanitz_, AFAIR at least, I haven't tried it yet ;) ...
<_kanitz_> ah
<_kanitz_> i tried to install woody 3.0, but you most do a ride manuely
<_kanitz_> i would not rtfm when i have short time :)
<darren> Anyone know where I can download a torrent for the Ubuntu Live CD?
<wezzer> http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/4.10/warty-release-live-i386.iso.torrent
<wezzer> there you go
<Skwid_> http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/4.10/warty-release-live-i386.iso.torrent
<Skwid_> grrrrr !
<Skwid_> darren: the first place i would look would be .... a download mirror ? :/
<darren> thanks wezzer & Skwid_
<zenwhen> hi darren, are you the darren I know?
<stuNNed> what does 'pci=noacpi' on kernel line in grub do?
<zenwhen> turns off acpi
<zenwhen> are you having lockup and crashing issues?
<stuNNed> zenwhen, don't think pci=noacpi turns it completely off does it?  i'm trying to get power management working on a laptop, but ubuntu doesn't seem to like apm on my laptop
<zenwhen> I think it does turn off ACPI.
<zenwhen> Though I know jack all about laptops.
<ulisse> hi channel!
<ulisse> nobody listening?
<darren> zenwhen, how would I know that?
<olivier_mu> hola, amigos/as
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> You would know if you knew me.
<zenwhen> Wrong daren
<zenwhen> :)
<olivier_mu> any speak spanish / alguien habla espanol?
<ulisse> somebody using hoary?
<darren> zenwhen, I have the momory of a goldfish
<zenwhen> o
<ulisse> after last update (10 mins ago) i am unable to run Firefox or Thunderbird as user
<ulisse> is it a known bug?
<topyli> olivier_mu: i think there's a #ubuntu-es channel :)
<russell_> hi!
<wezzer> i had some very interesting problems when I updated to firefox 1.0 and had 0.9.3 running on background
<russell_> how do i rename a windows .exe file to make it executable in linux?
<olivier_mu> thank you topyli
<deFrysk> russell_, you dont
<topyli> russell_: windows executables are executable on windows, no renaming will cure that
<olivier_mu> good bye
<russell_> topyli, when i double click on it it tells me that i should rename it to type "executable" to execute it!
<topyli> russell_: what would tell you such a thing? nautilus? :)
<deFrysk> :D
<russell_> topyli, just using Disks in Computer and double clicking on it!
<stuNNed> ubuntu doesn't seem to like apm
<ulisse> wezzer, I already had FF 1.0
<topyli> russell_: it's hallucinating. windows is a different system, the exe won't work on linux, period.
<topyli> russell_: besides, the name of a file does not set the executable bit on linux, it doesn't matter what you name it :)
<Skwid_> dude
<Skwid_> that's the best question i've ever seen
<russell_> topyli, well it seems to running now
<russell_> topyli, i used the ./FAH5-Linux.exe command
<russell_> topyli, though i am a noob to linux...
<TheCan> is there an easy way to change the "default" kernel in grub?
<bob2> stuNNed: works for me
<stuNNed> i deleted two file in /etc/rc2.d how to add them back?
<TheCan> stuNNed: make the symlink back there
<stuNNed> bob2, how so?
<topyli> russell_: then it's not a real windows executable :)
<russell_> topyli, oh ok :)
<bob2> stuNNed: man update-rc.d , look at the 'defaults' command
<bob2> stuNNed: load the module. profit!
<stuNNed> bob2, i get 'No such device' when modprobe apm
<bob2> stuNNed: then you don't have apm hardware
<bob2> or the kenrle is buggy (unlikely)
<melazyboy2> Any kernel monkeys here, I'm having lots of problems getting dma to work, does anyone know what it takes to be enabled to get dma functioning im getting this when i try to turn it on
<melazyboy2> /dev/hdb:
<melazyboy2>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<melazyboy2>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<melazyboy2>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<stuNNed> bob2, dmesg|grep -i apm says "apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16c)
<bob2> melazyboy2: that means the kernel doesn't support dma on your ide chipset
<bob2> melazyboy2: (assuming you're root)
<melazyboy2> bob2, Thats what i figured -- but it should...
<melazyboy2> I did run as root
<bob2> melazyboy2: it should?
<melazyboy2> bob2, I mean all of the config options should be enabled that need to be..
<melazyboy2> Yar i mean with a stock kernel i can get DMA to run
<stuNNed> bob2, and if i acpi=off at boot hangs when 'starting ubuntu'
<bob2> stuNNed: oh, right, apm won't load if acpi is.
<bob2> stuNNed: that hang is weird
<bob2> melazyboy2: oh, you built your own kernel?
<melazyboy2> bob2, Yar... and i just need a wiz to check config and see what im missing, because im aparently uncapable of finding the problem
<bob2> melazyboy2: what's wrong with the default ubuntu kernel?
<jono> hi all
<will_> hi'
<jono> is there a way to view quicktime vids in firefox?
<will_> jono: i use the VLC plugin for mozilla....works most the time
<melazyboy2> bob2, I just wanted to tweak it a little and in the processes i broke something =/
<bob2> melazyboy2: tweak for what? (if the ubuntu kernel is missing something, it's a bug)
<russell_> how do i play .mp3 files in ubuntu???
<melazyboy2> bob2, Its missing alot, like 686 optimizations.
<bob2> melazyboy2: no it's not
<bob2> russell_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> melazyboy2: apt-cache search linux-image-2.6
<melazyboy2> bob2, When i got the default ubuntu kernel, and i downloaded the kernel-tree, P4 optimizations where not enabled.
<wezzer> russell_: there is no such thing that mplayer won't play
<bob2> melazyboy2: indeed, run the command I suggested
<TheCan> with only acpi enabled, how can i see battery status?
<bob2> TheCan: cat /proc/acpi/<tab>
<melazyboy2> bob2, not interested -- looking for DMA packages not synaptic names... you said default ubuntu kernel, i state that my default ubuntu kernel was not built with P4 optimizations, it was built without them generic i386
<TheCan> bob2: isnt there some nice app for gnome like the one that comes by default?
<bob2> melazyboy2: yes, because a p4 kernel doesn't work on other cpus.  please run the command I suggested so you can get a p4-optimised kernel.
<bob2> TheCan: gnome's battery applet doesn't do acpi?
<melazyboy2> bob2, I dont want the p4 optimized kernel, i wan't mine working with dma -- if you can't buy that answer than its a learning experiece for me.
<bob2> melazyboy2: ok...good luck.
<will_> melazyboy2: just use the 686/586 kernel image
<Kamion> melazyboy2: the default kernel is 386 because we don't want to bloat the CD up with lots of differently-optimised kernels; as bob2 says, kernels optimised in different ways are available in the archive.
<StarScreem> melazybo2, you want dma working on your hd?
<Kamion> melazyboy2: if you want to start with the Ubuntu kernel and tweak, the .config we use is available in debian/config/, and the patches in debian/patches/
<bob2> melazyboy2: if it's a grauitous kernel recompile, newbiedoc.sf.net has a nice howto for it.  the ubuntu kernel config is in /boot/, would be a good base.
<melazyboy2> bob2, will_ , Kamion , Kind of seems ironic how everyone is so quick to answer to what is not being asked, its like a great awakening, taking a Microsoft perspective on linux issues -- "i don't care what you want you can accomplish what you ask in this way.." Might i remind you that im not looking for a synaptic pacakge, Im looking for assistance on why DMA is failing to run with my kernel's .config; thats it.. stop reading into
<melazyboy2>  the question to pull outsomething i didn't ask for.
<bob2> melazyboy2: ok, good luck.
<will_> kamion: does the linux-image-686 support the first version of celerons well?
<mjg59> will_: Yes
<StarScreem> melazybo2, ok what happens when you try turn on dma?
<mjg59> melazybo2: That error means that your kernel is missing a driver for your IDE chipset
<melazyboy2> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
<melazyboy2> /dev/hdb:
<melazyboy2>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<melazyboy2>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<melazyboy2>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<will_> melazyboy2:dma runs fine, but maybe one of your hd's are not compatible
<melazyboy2> mjg59, Yes but to my knowledge i have all of the drivers for the chipset baked in that need to be
<lemsx1> melazybo2, in order to get dma to work you might have to pass this to your kernel (from grub's menu.lst):
<StarScreem> melazybo2, ok question 1, have you had DMA working before?
<lemsx1> melazybo2,  kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro idebus=66 ide0=ata66 ide1=ata66 noapic acpi=on apm=off.
<mjg59> melazybo2: If you did, it would probably work
<melazyboy2> StarScreem, Yes i have.
<funky> hi
<StarScreem> melazybo2, ok well is it IDE or SATA?
<melazyboy2> StarScreem, Now if DMA was working with ubuntu default i do not know, but i have had it working with debian last month, and yoper last week.
<melazyboy2> StarScreem, IDE
<mjg59> lemsx1: Argh! NEVER pass idebus=66
<mjg59> It doesn't do what you think it does
<Kamion> melazyboy2: I was replying purely to your comment about P4 optimisations. If you wish to take trying to be helpful as a "Microsoft perspective", that's your prerogative.
<will_> melazyboy2: tty nodma=off in grub
<StarScreem> melazybo2, wanna go into pm?
<melazyboy2> Sure.
<lemsx1> mjg59, i have read the documentation for the kernel many times. my systems work like a charm like that
<mjg59> lemsx1: idebus=66 tells the kernel that your PIO transfers are clocked at 66MHz. It doesn't cause them to be clocked at 66MHz. As a result, PIO actually becomes twice as *slow*
<will_> no microsoft here...... :)
<Kamion> melazyboy2: sometimes people can't follow quite all the conversation and therefore jump in in the middle without realising they're doing so.
<mjg59> lemsx1: And I've read the source code
<lemsx1> mjg59, it does do what the kernel manuals (documentation) says
<mjg59> lemsx1: The documentation says that idebus= tells the kernel how fast your PIO transfers are clocked
<mjg59> lemsx1: It does *not* make your PIO transfers run at 66MHz
<mjg59> So the kernel then believes something that isn't true, and things don't work properly
<will_> PIO=R U B B I S H
<lemsx1> mjg59, ummm, mine doesn't work any slower... if i leave it out, DMA is not set to 5 and i get a warning about the kernel picking 33MHz during boot
<melazyboy2> Kamion, Thats not what i did, i stated a question and everyone suggested i do something that was so unreleated to what i was asking, i read 'download a synaptic package' as 'install a different operating system', im not looking for your pacakge, i want to know why mine what i have spent hours in isn't working
<mjg59> lemsx1: 33MHz is the correct speed for PIO to run at
<mjg59> If you leave out the idebus= bit and leave the others, it should continue to work
<lemsx1> mjg59, i'll take your advise for it
<Kamion> melazyboy2: *shrug*
<bob2> melazyboy2: if you want DMA, by far the easiest way is to use the working kernel ubnuntnu shipped with
<lemsx1> mjg59, in any case, the other arguments should work fine: kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro ide0=ata66 ide1=ata66 noapic acpi=on apm=off
<bob2> melazyboy2: if you want that with p4 optimisations, I told you how to get it
<mjg59> lemsx1: Yeah. apm=off won't do anything, but it won't hurt anything either
<Kamion> melazyboy2: I meant that *I* jumped in in the middle without having seen your original question because there's generally too much stuff in this channel to be able to follow all of it. OK?
<melazyboy2> bob2, or i can install windows, or knoppix right, they run of cd and have dma?
<bob2> melazyboy2: if you want to recompile for no reason, go for it, I pointed tou at a howto.
<bob2> melazyboy2: as does ubuntu's default install
<Kamion> bob2: well, it's possible there's a bug with respect to his chipset
<bob2> Kamion: sure, which is a bug like I suggested earlier :)
<lemsx1> mjg59, in my system (SMP) it does help greatly to have apm=off... my usb works fine when i do that
<Kamion> melazyboy2: you say that you've got DMA working with a stock kernel? Perhaps you could diff the .config from that kernel against the default Ubuntu config and look for the differences.
<lemsx1> mjg59, but there is no solution that works for everybody :-) at least not yet
<will_> melazyboy2: do you get a big delay in the kernel & another mid boot up?
<mjg59> lemsx1: Uh. The Warty kernel doesn't have apm support built in
<will_> i had DMA Hell a few months ago with warty
<will_> and a fujitsu hd
<bob2> is it fixed now?
<will_> yeah, the hd was just not supporting DMA, for some unknown reason (it was previously DMA66) and i think it has something to do with one pin that got broken, and i jamed it back in
<will_> works fine in PIO Mode
<goonie> can anyone help me with diabling taps on my laptop's touchpad ?
<will_> melazyboy2:is it working?
<melazyboy2> talking to StarScreem now about kernel options needed
<TheCan> wohoo perfect! now everything works in my thinkpad: Suspend to RAM and hibernate (suspend to disk) with APM - well finally :-)
<xeph> How can I add a user to Samba? I tried `smbpasswd -a user' but when I to map a drive via Windows, it doesn't log in.
<bob2> TheCan: hm, what model?
<bob2> a T?
<TheCan> bob2: yes, T20
<darren> Anyone know when the next lot of cd's will be shipped?
<daniels> yeah, IBMs have fantastic ACPI support
<daniels> thinkpads rock
<TheCan> i had it working previously under netbsd, but for example under X when going to hibernate i had to change to console first, but seems to work without this need under linux now
<bob2> x.org should support that better
<TheCan> yeah maybe it's also because of x.org - i really dunno
<A|F> Installing Ubuntu here on my slow cpu Celeron 633mhz ... is that ok?
<TheCan> but i'm glad it works now
<zenwhen> http://zenhardwhere.com/images/ubuntucds.jpg I got my CD's.
<A|F> 256sdram * 20gb
<zenwhen> Im going to hand them out this week.
<TheCan> A|F: sure
<A|F> thanks
<A|F> I want to right into hoary ;)
<goonie> can anyone help me with disabling taps on my laptop's touchpad ?
<A|F> I can edit my sources via console or something like synaptic instead?
<TheCan> A|F: yes you can do it in synaptic
<TheCan> A|F: settings -> repositories
<A|F> Is it better that way?
<A|F> Do I delete the old sources and add the new ones? (Delete everything in there if I do it via console, gedit or nano) ?
<TheCan> well it's the same i guess
<TheCan> no i think synaptic should be able to "parse" the sources.list correctly and thus you should be able to use both methods
<A|F> thanks
<A|F> Well it said the first stage is done, I just took out the cd
<A|F> I hope it runs smooth on this slow pc, because I tried it before and ahhh let me stay shut. BeatrIX (ubuntu's alternative runs great) but is new and you know needs work and not upgradable yet like Ubuntu , so I'm here giving it another try
<melazyboy2> Kamion, bob2 will_, we are currently thinking the problem was me using the VIA bus driver for my intel board, rather than the one with the term intelp2 in it, because i saw it and thought it would be incompatable with p4
<melazyboy> BeatrIX is a joke.
<ironwolf> A|F: synaptic and apt-get use the same /etc/apt/sources.list
<will_> interesting
<A|F> I know they do
<A|F> I just dont know what to do if either erase whats there and replace the new ones ( when I was reading the guide to hoary on ubuntu's site)
<ploum> Hello
<duncanm> hello
<ploum> I've a very strange bug with selection in xchat and firefox adress bar
<ploum> No idea of where I can post it
<ploum> All details are here :
<ploum> http://ploum.frimouvy.org/movies/xvidcap/
<duncanm> is it the case that ubuntu doesn't read $HOME/.bashrc and $HOME/.bash_profile?
<duncanm> i have some stuff in there (env. variables, prompt changes, etc) and it's not getting picked up
<ironwolf> A|F: if you go from warty--> hoary then yeah, you'll get hoary versions.  that's independant of what tool you use to upgrade with.
<A|F> Yea, I want to feel hoary
<will_> is there a hoary multiverse?
<ironwolf> will_: yes
<pdaoust> will_: I think so; I'm pretty sure I've grabbed files from the hoary multiverse
<pdaoust> I apologise for the extremely n00b question... I've been using Linux as a server admin for five years, so I should know this crap, but... how on earth do you make a user's environment variables stick around, so they come back next session?
<ironwolf> pdaoust: /home/$user/.bashrc
<mjr> pdaoust, well, if it's a gnome session started via gdm, essentially you make an ~/.xsession that sets the variables and then execs gnome-session
<pdaoust> ironwolf: thanks! I kinda guessed that's where it'd be, but does that work, say, as soon as you fire up GNOME and before you run a terminal?
<ironwolf> A|F: hoary works ok for me. but some have a bumpier ride.
<pdaoust> mjr: heh, thanks
<ironwolf> pdaoust: unsure, test?
<pdaoust> ironwolf: sounds good to me; I'll check it out. Thanks, guys!
<A|F> how does it feel having the latest cutting edge softwares?
<pdaoust> A|F: bleedy
<A|F> bleedy?
<ironwolf> A|F: there's lots of blood on the floor here.
<mjr> bash init files only affect shell sessions, but if that's enough, ok then
<A|F> what you mean
<pdaoust> A|F: I borked something serious a while ago, I think when I upgraded GLib or GTK+ or something... never even showed my login screen. I didn't have the wits to figure out what packages to downgrade, so I just reinstalled Ubuntu.
<pdaoust> A|F: when you play with the cutting edge, you get cut ^_^
<A|F> hey
<TheCan> where can i edit the gnome mime types?
<A|F> that happent o me
<pdaoust> A|F: no login screen, just a 'please wait' mouse pointer?
<wezzer> TheCan: do you mean how can you change the program which opens certain files?
<TheCan> wezzer: yes
<wezzer> right-click the file
<wezzer> then preferences
<wezzer> open with a program... -tab should be the right one
<pdaoust> gotta go, folks... gotta drive my brother to work :)
<ironwolf> A|F: sed stopping working was a bitch.
<wezzer> I have finnish translated gnome, so I'm not sure what is that tab's name :)
<TheCan> wezzer: i found it. thanks!
<TheCan> this is a very nice way to edit this :)
<A|F> Ironwolf
<A|F> I had that
<A|F> and something else too
<wezzer> no problem :)
<xeph> Is smbfs in the Universe repository
<xeph> ?
<ironwolf> xeph: here it's called samba.  don't ask me why.
<TheCan> wezzer: yeah somewise gnome isnt really very intuitive in finding certain settings. but still quite good once you know where to look for what :)
<wezzer> yea, i agree :)
<betco> hi
<TheCan> wezzer: btw - you know how i can assign a shortcut like ctrl+alt+t to open a new terminal?
<betco> can u  plz help me  config the server?
<wezzer> umm, yes
<wezzer> let me check one thing first
<xeph> ironwolf: If I do 'mount -t samba //windowsbox mountpt it says "mount: fs type samba not supported by kernel"
<TheCan> ah found it
<StarScreem> ok, my ibook keeps opening my cdrom drive and every time i close it, it opens again
<bob2> betco: you need to be a lot more specific
<wezzer> hehe, ok :)
<TheCan> keyboard shortcuts simply
<bob2> xeph: smb, not samba
<wezzer> yep
<betco> ok
<betco> how  can i config the  samba?
<TheCan> let's see if it also supports my sun type 6 :)
<xeph> bob2: It says the same thing.
<StarScreem> hmm anyone know how to stop it from opening
<bob2> xeph: use smbmount instead?
<wezzer> somethings have changed since gnome 2.6 and I have problems finding those old features :-)
<wezzer> erm, some things
<xeph> bob2: I don't have it, and my apt-get says its not in Universe?
<bob2> xeph: yes it is
<ironwolf> xeph: what kernel do you have?
<bob2> it's in 'smbfs'
<xeph> ironwolf: 2.6.8 the default warty one
<xeph> bob2: It says "Package smbfs is not available
<LinuxJones> xeph, did you do an apt-get update before trying to install samba ?
<xeph> LinuxJones: Yep
<ironwolf> xeph: samba is in hoary main.
<xeph> ironwolf: Should I edit my sources.list file and replace warty with hoary?
<StarScreem> xeph, i've had a good experience with hoary on my PPC but it can break occasionally
<stuNNed> bob2, whoa, no funky dsdt debugger needed, acpi pm now works, just had to disable agp modules :D
<zenwhen> Wow
<bob2> stuNNed: hah, cool
<xeph> StarScreem: Break as in ... break my entire system?
<zenwhen> The LiveCD rocks.
<StarScreem> xeph, hmm well no guarantees, it usually doesn't do anything that extreeme
<StarScreem> xeph, it hasn't broken since i've used it
<st1an> ubuntu site seems down :S
<st1an> Ubuntu installer hangs after base install, when system conf loads after reboot my systemn hangs... thought I read something about it but cant access the site :/
<stuNNed> bob2, this is a first, never worked before with any other distro...btw with 2.6.8-3-686 fn+sleep works as well and closing lid it goes beddy bye too!
<bob2> heheh, awesome
<bob2> st1an: try the acpi/noapic trick?
<st1an> enlighten me :D
<st1an> so bob2?
<brainiac> hi
<bob2> st1an: boot the installer with 'installer noapic' or such
<Ruffian|Q|> How come Shuttlesworth never shows up here?
<bob2> he does
<st1an> Ill try, thanks :)
<bob2> st1an: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<bob2> (more details)
<bob2> acpi=off is another one that might help
<daniels> Ruffian|Q|: you're assuming he's not here now
<A|F> I finish installing Ubuntu
<Ruffian|Q|> aaaaaaaaaaah
<st1an> ubuntu site doent load for me :S
<bob2> does for me
<Matt|> bob2, i have a question about rsync can you help me out?
<Matt|> good evening as well
<Kamion> Ruffian|Q|: if you were a CEO, I bet you wouldn't have time to hang out on IRC. I'm impressed he manages it at all. :-)
<Ruffian|Q|> hahahah
<Ruffian|Q|> true Kamion
<Ruffian|Q|> i would enjoy it htoguh
<Matt|> did anyone else get spam from poppakloz?
<daniels> Ruffian|Q|: enjoy not doing the stuff you need to do?  heh
<Towny> yes
<Ruffian|Q|> whaat?
<bob2> Matt|: ?
<Matt|> damn disconnected by accident
<Matt|> sorry dudes
<Matt|> damn touchpad
<melazyboy> Where is it set when your first boot ubuntu the bootup screen that has things like "CPU Throttling" and usch with the astricks that change colors, how can i track what cpu throttling refers to?
<Matt|> so did anyone else get that spam from PoppaKloz?
<alindeman> Matt|: I just nuked it
<alindeman> Thanks for reporting it
<Kamion> melazyboy: grep in /etc/init.d/*
<Matt|> np
<bob2> alindeman: thanks
<Matt|> thanks alindeman
<alindeman> np!
<bob2> Matt|: most large channels get on-join-spambots
<Matt|> bob2, k np
<Matt|> how are ya?
<bob2> not too shabby
<bob2> yourself?
<Matt|> fine fine
<Matt|> so rsync
<Matt|> i keep doing it, but some of the new files in the local directory don't get added to the remote directory, and it reports "is uptodate"
<bob2> how are you running it?
<Matt|> rsync -a -vv --stats /home/matt matt@192.168.2.3:/home/matt/kallisto_backup |grep BVC
<Matt|> the grep is just to see the file i'm talking about
<Matt|> matt/BVC/Written skills/Drafting - hand in exercise.sxw is uptodate
<Matt|> that file is not in the remote directory
<Kamion> I usually include a trailing / when rsyncing directories; IIRC it makes a difference
<bob2> yeah
<Matt|> ah
<Matt|> retrying
<xeph> I've just apt-get install'ed apache2, when I try 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2' it doesn't start? (I can't access it on Firefox). Anyone know why?
<Matt|> xeph, check the log file
<Matt|> Kamion, bob2, thanks that has done the trick
<bob2> ah
<bob2> xeph: you had a trailing 'start', right?
<Matt|> *grins*
<A|E> nobody is active here?
<lifeless> noone at all :] 
<bob2> lots of people are
<|trey|> haha @ "99 RC bugs on the wall, 99 RC bug?take one down, squash it with work. 104 RC bugs on the wall."
<A|E> i want to get gnome 2.8
<A|E> i dont want to get full hoary because i dont want the beta versions of softwares, i want the latest testing version (for ex. kde 3.3 , gnome 2.8 )
<|trey|> A|E: umm, most distro's (with the exception of Novell based) are using GNOME 2.8 for their GNOME...
<Treenaks> A|E: the latest stable version you mean :)
<A|E> no stable is what gnome comes with already lol, stable is also outdated sometimes
<bob2> ubuntu stable has gnome 2.8
<|trey|> A|E: umm, warty has GNOME 2.8.. hoary has (some of) 2.9
<melazyboy> Is there an easy way to find out why and where dd is starting with ubunutu
<A|E> for real ?
<A|E> how do I kno what version I have
<bob2> A|E: which did you install?
<A|E> ubuntu :-p
<aaroncuk> hi guys.  whats the deal with cpu specific kernels?
<|trey|> A|E: you have 2.8 then
<Matt|> melazybo2, dd?
<Matt|> aaroncuk, what do ya mean?
<|trey|> A|E: umm, dpkg -l gnome-session for instance to see  :)
<A|E> oh sure doesnt look like it :p .. beatrix made me think it was different
<melazyboy> Matt|: Yea the backup/iso prog, i didn't ask for it and when gdm starts and i do ps -a, its listed
<jcole> anyone here know of a "bash2html" type of program? something similar to code2html
<Treenaks> jcole: put it in <code> tags?
<aaroncuk> saw a post that said if you apt-get a cpu specific kernel then you can increase speed etc
<Matt|> melazyboy, erm its listed under ps -a?
<|trey|> aaroncuk: this isn't peticularly noticeable... but you can install linux-686 or linux-k7 for instance
<jcole> Treenaks: the browser will source highlight in html if i do that?
<Treenaks> no
<Treenaks> it'll just display it in a special font :)
<aaroncuk> oh right cool
<Matt|> melazyboy, i hardly get anything with ps a
<melazyboy> Matt|: Yes, and its also listed in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, and /etc/init.d/urandom
<jcole> Treenaks: ya, probably just typewriter font
<melazyboy> Matt|: 'ps -A'
<melazyboy> Matt|: Capital
<Matt|> oh
<|trey|> aaroncuk: Ubuntu uses libc-686 anyways, so basically, all C apps are optimized anyways afaik
<Matt|> melazyboy, i have that started too
<Matt|> maybe a part of gnome?
* |trey| is starting to think 1280x1024 is a little too big... everything is sooo small  :(
<Matt|> |trey|, beh i'm kealous
<Matt|> *jealous
<Ruffian|Q|> Whenever I put in any bootable CD (I dotn have grub on HD to boot Ubuntu) I get the message "You have passed an undifined mode number, press return for avalible video modes or press space to continue"  if I press space X wont start on the liveCD
<A|E> wow
<Matt|> Ruffian|Q|, i get that a lot
<|trey|> Matt|: heh... 17 inch monitor... HorizSync 30-72, VertSync 50-160, and make sure mode "1280x1024" is mentioned in depth 24...
<A|E> I dont :)
<aaroncuk> is there a way to stop the ubuntu GUI loading automatically?
<Ruffian|Q|> any advice?
<|trey|> Supposed to work for any modern monitor though, default values for 1280x1024  :)
<Matt|> Ruffian|Q|, its not a big deal
<Ruffian|Q|> but X wont start
<Ruffian|Q|> so it is a big deal
<Matt|> you said that only happens if you press space
<xeph> How can I install the Nvidia drivers? It's telling me it doesn't support this kernel or something.
<|trey|> aaroncuk: cat NONE > /etc/X11/default-desktop-environment
<Ruffian|Q|> ya, I just tried other modes, all of them look ugly and X wont start
<cardador> xeph: install linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<A|E> hello I cant no apt-get install , I gotta go edit my sources do i add multiverse after universe?
<|trey|> aaroncuk: to change it back, remove file, or use absolute path to define /usr/bin/gdm  :)
<Matt|> Ruffian|Q|, bummer
<Matt|> not sure
<melazyboy> |trey|: You sure you didn't mean to type 'echo NONE' ?
<|trey|> A|E: doesn't matter where you add it...
<Ruffian|Q|> Well WTF is wrong with it?  Why would it do that?
<mac> hello, does anyone was able to install openoffice on hoary?
<|trey|> melazybo2: eh, yeah, that too  :P
<Matt|> hey what's with the new openoffice packages in hoary? Synaptic wants to install loads of kdelibs as a dependency
<|trey|> mac: its installed... it doesn't want to upgrade right now though... haven't checked to see why  :/
<newtolinux> ive got a problem, every time i try to login i get the error saying GDM could not write to my authorization file and thyat this might be because my disk is full
<newtolinux> is there any way i can fix this
<Matt|> |trey|, looks like a rogue dependency to me
<mac> |trey|: thanks, sorry that is what I mean upgrading ;)
<Matt|> newtolinux, is your disk full?
<xeph> cardador: thanks :)
<newtolinux> matt: yes
<cardador> xeph: ;)
<|trey|> Matt|: I just left it... they will figure out how to not make me install KDE eventually  :)
<Matt|> *laughs*
<LinuxJones> newtolinux, have you run k3b ?
<Matt|> |trey|, i think it is because it depends on ooq-kde
<xeph> cardador: Do I apt-get it?
<newtolinux> i deleted some files to freeup diskspace but i just hit the del button wich obviuosle didnt free up space
<wezzer> eek, is k3b safe to run?
<cardador> xeph: use synaptic to search for it
<|trey|> LinuxJones: grr... don't recommend KDE crap... recommend coaster or something  :/
<Matt|> newtolinux, ok perhaps empty your trash
<wezzer> i mean, I just burned one cd with it
<newtolinux> linuxjones: no and i cant login
<wezzer> for the first time
<newtolinux> matt: i cant do anything, i cant even login
<LinuxJones> |trey|, I am not recommending he run it I am as king IF he ran it
<Matt|> newtolinux, kill gdm and log into the console
<newtolinux> how?
<wezzer> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wezzer> or some like that
<xeph> cardador: Synaptic says It's already installed :/
<|trey|> Matt|: surely he would need to log in prior to killing gdm?  ;)
<newtolinux> uhm wezzer, you cant do things like that when your not even logged in
<cardador> xeph: how did you install the drivers?
<Matt|> newtolinux, press ctrl alt F1
<xeph> cardador: The nvidia drivers?
<cardador> xeph: yes
<newtolinux> ok matt, that worked
<newtolinux> but how do i empty my trash?
<Matt|> newtolinux, then log in and do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<|trey|> newtolinux: there is no logical reason why you can't log it to at least a terminal...
<Matt|> newtolinux, then do "rm ~/.Trash/*
<Matt|> "
<|trey|> newtolinux: rm -r ~/.trash
<|trey|> newtolinux: rm -r ~/.trash/ *
<|trey|> trailing slash is important *nods*
<Matt|> its a capital T on my install
<wezzer> i have capital too
<|trey|> Matt|: I thought so... blah...
<xeph> cardador: I just 'sh NVIDIA-.....bin' them.
<|trey|> Matt|: mostly, I just hit tab a lot  :)
<Tpyo_knig> anyway that I can apt-get dhcpcd ? Currently when I try it, it wanted to remove dhcp3-client and ubuntu-base
<aaroncuk> is ubuntu likely to fall over if i swap cpu?
<cardador> xeph: dont do that
<CraHan_> hmmm
<Matt|> newtolinux, how ya getting on
<CraHan_> that's nice, the gnome network browser is borked
<cardador> xeph: you can use synaptic to install the drivers, just search for nvidia
<CraHan_> doesn't pick up a thing anymore
<mjr> aaroncuk, nope
<mjr> aaroncuk, if you don't plan on doing it on the fly, that is :)
<aaroncuk> cool, got a new on ordered
<aaroncuk> hehe
<Tpyo_knig> aaroncuk, not as long as your try from ppc -> x86 or x86 -> ppc
<newtolinux> isnt there a way to say yes to all, else i have to manualy confirm the removeing of every file
<aaroncuk> nah, its athlon to semperon
<newtolinux> wich will take ages
<wezzer> hey, is synaptic safe way to install ati drivers?
<Tpyo_knig> newtolinux, rm -rf
<Tpyo_knig> will do it
<Tpyo_knig> eg: rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<Gwildor|work> aaroncuk, what is the semperon...like a celeron.......centrino?
<cardador> xeph: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<aaroncuk> yeah think so, its a budget chip, they are pretty good tho
<xeph> cardador: I've searched for it, and it says it's already installed. Hmm. For some reason, my pc is just hanging a lot. I thought it was the video drivers.
<newtolinux> tpyo_knig im not at a commandprompt
<Matt|> nah it is not intel
<newtolinux> im already removing the files
<Matt|> the crappy AMD chip
<|trey|> newtolinux: then get to one!
<Tpyo_knig> :/
<aaroncuk> oh :(
<Matt|> newtolinux, be careful with rm -rf, you don't wanna remove something important ;)
* |trey| is so confused about newtolinux's problem  :(
<newtolinux> trey: uhm, once again i dunno how
<Gwildor|work> I know its not intel.....guess is hould have said equivalent
<Matt|> newtolinux, you killed gnome right?
<newtolinux> as im removing the files manualy
<newtolinux> yes
<|trey|> newtolinux: you were told... ctrl alt f1 and log in there...
<Matt|> ok in that case you are at a command prompt
<newtolinux> i did trey, follow the story ;)
<newtolinux> matt: im logged in and removing stuff
<Matt|> newtolinux, ok don't get distracted
<|trey|> newtolinux: I am... cept you just said you weren't at a command prompt  :/
<newtolinux> but ive got tons of files in my trash and wonderd if there wasnt something like yes to all
<Matt|> newtolinux, "rm -rf ~/.Trash/*" will remove all of it
<Tpyo_knig> model name	: mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M (LV) 2000+
<Matt|> newtolinux, but BE CAREFUL
<xeph> cardador: Lol. Is it normal to not have a /proc/pci?
<|trey|> newtolinux: yes | what_we_said
<newtolinux> cause it asks me if im sure if i want to remove every file seperatly
* |trey| hugs yes
<Tpyo_knig> newtolinux, use the command prompt and you wont have a "yes"
<Tpyo_knig> rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<cardador> xeph: dont know. can you explain when it hangs?
<|trey|> 'yes | rm -rf ~/.Trash/*' works  :/
<Matt|> newtolinux, just do the commands which we have said and it will be fine
<newtolinux> you dont understand, i am already removing stuff, but the only thing i can enter is a y or a n
<Matt|> newtolinux, cancel that with CTRL C
<|trey|> newtolinux: ctrl c
<newtolinux> ah, ok
<Treenaks> |trey|: try 'yes no'
<Tpyo_knig> anyway that I can apt-get dhcpcd ? Currently when I try it, it wanted to remove dhcp3-client and ubuntu-base
<Matt|> newtolinux, then do that command
<newtolinux> thats what i was looking for
<Matt|> Tpyo_knig, yeah i think ubuntu uses dhclient by default to obtain IP addresses from dhcp servers
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: ubuntu-base is a meta-package... not a big deal... and dhcp3-client and dhcpcd have the same functionality...
<Tpyo_knig> yes, but I prefer dhcpcd over dhclient, is there a way to have dhcpcd
<xeph> cardador: It's like totally random. I don't do anything that eats up the CPU or memory. Like when I was logging into Gmail, and when I clicked on a another tab in Xchat.
<Matt|> Tpyo_knig, uninstall one and install the other
<Tpyo_knig> so removing ubuntu-base wont mess anything up?
<Matt|> Tpyo_knig, it will not mess anything up, just when ubuntu add packages to the ubuntu-base list, you will not get them
<Matt|> not a big deal
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: not for now, no... you will need to pay attention through updates though...
<Tpyo_knig> :/
<cardador> xeph: have you tried to reboot? or did you recentrly upgrade ubuntu?
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: you're the one that wants dhcpcd... they are barely different...
<Matt|> Tpyo_knig, if i were you i would stick to dhclient
<Matt|> not a big deal
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: all you need them to do is get dhcp data... why does it matter whats used so long as it works?
<Tpyo_knig> Ill get dhcpcd source and compile it
<Tpyo_knig> so I can have both
<Matt|> *laughs*
<xeph> cardador: I did a fresh install. Everytime it hung, I had to reboot. The screen doesn't really freeze (I can see my mail icon twirling). The keyboard in inactive, and I can move the mouse.
<melazyboy> Has anyone gotten the DRI for the ATI radeons to work with xorg in hoary?
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: have fun with that   :/
<Matt|> melazyboy, mine works ok
<Tpyo_knig> they should be able to co-exist
<ironwolf> melayboy: mine works.
<Matt|> melazyboy, i think they cary
<Matt|> *vary
<Ruffian|Q|> melazyboy, Live CD works on my ATI Radeon computer
<Ruffian|Q|> oh, thats not haory
<cardador> xeph: fresh install of warty or hoary?
<melazyboy> Ruffian|Q|: And live cd probably doesn't use 3d accel
<newtolinux> hmm, that rm -rf removed everything in my home directory
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: umm, they do the same thing... its like the saying "too many cooks ruin the food"... they will argue about what to set...
<xeph> cardador: warty
<newtolinux> whyle im sute i did rm -rf ~/,Trash/8
<|trey|> newtolinux: ugh... then you didn't do what we said.
<newtolinux> was that meant to happen
<Matt|> newtolinux, it is a full stop not a comma, and a star not an 8
<cardador> xeph: thats pretty strange... i bet you already checked you keyboard cable :) didnt you?
<|trey|> newtolinux: sute?
<newtolinux> *sure
<Matt|> newtolinux, omg
<Matt|> newtolinux, ls -a to see your home directory
<newtolinux> damn typo's on this laptop
<xeph> cardador: Uh ... no ... lol. I had Mandrake before Warty and it worked fine then.
<newtolinux> but ive got my space back, restarted gnome and its still working
<|trey|> xeph: such comments are not helpful!
<newtolinux> ill be more carefull next time, thanks for the help guys
<cardador> xeph: maybe you can tells your specs and someone else can help too.
<Matt|> newtolinux, you may have lost some vital stuff in your home directory
<xeph> |trey|: Lol, I meant my keyboard worked fine then. I hated Mandrake.
<Matt|> newtolinux, but i doubt you've deleted the whole thing surely
<|trey|> Matt|: there is nothing vital in home dir's  ;)
<newtolinux> the home dir is still there
<Matt|> |trey|, i dispute that
<newtolinux> just most files are gone
<|trey|> xeph: umm, still not useful...
<Matt|> |trey|, i'd rather delete /etc than /home/matt
<|trey|> Matt|: hah
<|trey|> Matt|: that isn't very smart...
<|trey|> you can create a new user... without /etc, you are in a world of hurt...
<newtolinux> just a last question, when im in a terminal and want to move to a directory called eg php scripts meaning there is a space in the directory name how would i do this
<xeph> cardador: I've got a Athlon XP 2400+, 512Mb Ram, Nvidia Geforce 4, and 160Gb hard drive.
<|trey|> Matt|: important personal crap should be on CD's...
<supos> newtolinux: type "cd php\ scripts"
<newtolinux> k
<Matt|> |trey|, erm i'm not saying that I don't back up
<cardador> xeph: if the keyboard is the only thing that hangs, maybe you can try with a different one
<lil_anthony> is there a terminal command or key sequence in ubuntu to minimize all windows?
<|trey|> Matt|: I don't really back up anything... I just don't put crap I want on the harddrive... I reinstall too much...
<Matt|> lil_anthony, you can set keyboard shortcuts in the Computer--> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<lil_anthony> ok but whats the command it needs to launch?
<|trey|> lil_anthony: bottem left corner...
<|trey|> hit that button
<Matt|> he wants a keybaord shortcut tho
<xeph> cardador: No, its not only the keyboard. All the windows that are open on my screen are also not responsive. The gnome-terminal also doesn't work. It's only the time that ticks on.
<lil_anthony> bottom left corner i'm not using gnome i'm running on fluxbox
<Matt|> lil_anthony, have you got your gnome menus?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Anyone else having trouble using print screen in ubuntu?
<lil_anthony> yeah i do
<lil_anthony> i'm just wondernig what the command is
<cardador> xeph: that seems a problem with the nvidia driver. does it hang with another driver?
<theantix> yeah, the print screen key doesn't work for me either
<xeph> cardador: I haven't tried any.
<Matt|> lil_anthony, gnome-keybinding-properties
<|trey|> lil_anthony: ctrl alt d
<cardador> xeph: change the driver from "nvidia" to "nv"
<xeph> cardador: I just realised I hadn't uncommented the restricted sources in sources.list. That explains why I've been getting "not available" message in apt-get install. I'm dowloading nvidia-glx now.
<lil_anthony> ok thanks
<cardador> xeph: hmm so you dont have it installed?
<Matt|> out of interest, gnome-keybinding-properties crashes on my system when run from a terminal
* Matt| --> bug list
<_|Imanewbie|_> theantix: anyclue why?
<xeph> cardador: No. Just the default out-of-the-box warty one.
<|trey|> Matt|: hoary, and its fine here... wierd...
<lil_anthony> trey: control alt d does nothing at all
<cardador> xeph: :\ ok so just follow the howto from ubuntu page
<Matt|> |trey|, really?
<Matt|> |trey|, from a terminal?
<|trey|> lil_anthony: its the default binding for "show desktop"...
<lil_anthony> Matt|: i know you said keybinding properties is that the same as keyboard shorcut settings
<Matt|> |trey|, i'll wait until the last updates before doing anything about it
<|trey|> Matt|: from gnome-terminal, yeah
<xeph> cardador: Okay. Thanks :)
<cardador> xeph: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<|trey|> lil_anthony: yes
<lil_anthony> but is that global or is that gnome specific
<Matt|> not sure
<|trey|> lil_anthony: gnome specific of course
<Matt|> good point
<lil_anthony> well i'm not in gnome once again ;)
<|trey|> lil_anthony: actually, its a metacity binding...
<|trey|> lil_anthony: blah...
<Matt|> you'll need to work out fluxbox config
<lil_anthony> understood thats why i'm asking is there a terminal command to minimize all
<|trey|> lil_anthony: gnome/metacity is only de/wm supported...
<Matt|> lil_anthony, you'll need to set a fluxbox keybinding
<lil_anthony> ok i'll figure it out
<|trey|> lil_anthony: have fun.
<aaroncuk> can anyone help me edit the default site on apache2?
<lil_anthony> i was just wondering if there was like a built in distro key stroke or something
<Matt|> aaroncuk, *laughs*
<aaroncuk> oh :(
<|trey|> lil_anthony: yes... built into the default environment...
<Matt|> aaroncuk, you mean, how to write html?
<|trey|> aaroncuk: yeah, I don't think anyone wants to help you learn HTML...
<aaroncuk> no, i know how to do that, i want to change the site that appears as the default one!
<st1an> whats the default root pw in ubuntu? :p
<Matt|> aaroncuk, write an index.html and put it in your apache folder
<Kamion> st1an: see RootSudo on the wiki
<Matt|> st1an, wat he said
* |trey| wonders why there is a funky A in what stlan just said
<st1an> my isp is fewked atm, cant access ubuntus pages :(
<Tpyo_knig> yay
<Matt|> st1an, ok
<Tpyo_knig> ndiswrapper+dhcpcd :D
<Matt|> st1an, root account is disabled
<Tpyo_knig> heh
<Matt|> st1an, you use the command "sudo" to get root permissions
<Tpyo_knig> not my root account
<Tpyo_knig> I re-enabled that mofo
<|trey|> st1an: when prompted for password, type your password..
<st1an> so
<Matt|> st1an, the password is the password of the first user installed
<st1an> no regular su at all?
<Matt|> ie you
<Matt|> nope
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: umm... good job... cept its actually quite nice using sudo  :/
<Tpyo_knig> nah
<Matt|> yup
<st1an> hehe ok, no woder Im stuck, looking in all the wrong places :p ty
<Tpyo_knig> su <3
<Matt|> sudo roxors
<aaroncuk> done that guys, but as soon as i load the servers ip it take me to the default page ie.  10.0.0.10/apache2-default/
<Tpyo_knig> su > sudo
<Matt|> aaroncuk, you must have put it in the right place
<Matt|> Tpyo_knig, you're a weird guy
<Tpyo_knig> lol how u get that?
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: I can root your box in seconds if you have a root account... I have to guess a user account...
<aaroncuk> its in /var/www
<st1an> so, how can I gget sudo to give me rights to mount hds?
<|trey|> st1an: sudo -s gives you basically su -
<Tpyo_knig> lol
<Tpyo_knig> try it :)
<Matt|> aaroncuk, not sure where the default is on ubuntu, but it's probably in /var/www/localhost/htdocs
<st1an> thanks trey
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: if I do, rm -rf / will be issued.
<st1an> worked, thanks :)
<|trey|> Tpyo_knig: its like mandatory...
<Tpyo_knig> lol
<Tpyo_knig> try it
<duncanm> hi, i'm trying to install subversion on hoary
<Matt|> *sighs*
<duncanm> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<duncanm> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<|trey|> grrr... no... don't be dumb... being malicious is not fun.
<Tpyo_knig> 25/tcp  open  smtp
<Tpyo_knig> 111/tcp open  rpcbind
<Tpyo_knig> 631/tcp open  ipp
<Tpyo_knig> 839/tcp open  unknow
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Tpyo_knig> that all 4 open ports
<duncanm> i ran dpkg-reconfigure locale and selected the en_US.UTF8
<Tpyo_knig> BUT they are behind a few firewalls
<duncanm> as i read on the Wiki
<Tpyo_knig> so give it a go
<Matt|> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<Kamion> duncanm: make sure your $LANG matches that
<Kamion> duncanm: i.e. export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Matt|> or #ubuntu-machobullshut
<Matt|> *i
<duncanm> aha
<duncanm> Kamion: so i should set that in my .bashrc?
<Kamion> duncanm: yup
<Matt|> Kamion, know anything about the OOo packages?
<Kamion> Matt|: nnope
<Kamion> nope
<Matt|> k
<xeph> cardador: Just installed. I'm gonna relogin now. Thanks for all your help!
<aaroncuk> its something to do with virtual hosts, the files are in the /var/www dir which is where they need to be
<Matt|> aaroncuk, you get the default apache page at the moment?
<aaroncuk> yeah
<aaroncuk> i dont know how to edit the sites-enabled thing
<Matt|> aaroncuk, try #apache
<aaroncuk> true lol
<mxpxpod> bob2: ping
<Matt|> also send me a ls -al of your apache directory in /query
<siretart> is there any progress with NetworkManager? The packages havn't been updated since a while :(
<ogra> evening everybody
<Matt|> hi ogra
<ogra> hi MAtt| :)
<siretart> hi ogra
<ogra> :)
<JetlagJen> Can someone help me with a shared FAT32 partition that seems to have mounted ok, but isn't working right?
<ogra> JetlagJen: whats the error ?
<siretart> JetlagJen: probably, but you have to ask
<JetlagJen> I can see the partition, but everything in it is odd.
<JetlagJen> I have lots of files and directories, but they're not showing up as that
<ogra> JetlagJen: show us the fstab line for the partition
<JetlagJen> How do I find that?
<siretart> JetlagJen: tell us the output of `grep vfat /etc/fstab`
<JetlagJen>  /dev/hda6       /docs           vfat    quiet           0       0
<JetlagJen> I set it up during installation of Ubuntu.
<ogra>  /dev/hda6       /docs           vfat    rw,auto,umask=000           0       0
<siretart> JetlagJen: perhaps you want to read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ogra> JetlagJen: change it with sudo gedit /etc/fstab so that it looks exactly the same
<iz> Er is een project gestart om een Open source grafische kaart te maken. Dit zou inhouden dat de drivers (ook 3d) en heel de chip zelf voor iedereen beschikbaar word. De specs kan je hier vinden http://open-graphics.duskglow.com/openspec.pdf
<JetlagJen> I'll give it a go
<iz> ai sorry it was for #ubuntu-nl
<ogra> iz: thats what we were suspecting ;)
<|trey|> iz: english please
<Matt|> awww
<iz> sorry dewds
<Matt|> any idea why my openoffice upgrades are being kept back? It wants to install loads of kdelibs, which i suspect must be because of ooqs-kde or whatever it is called, but the dependencies look kewl
<iz> its about a project for opensource and graphic card
<ogra> Matt|: do you need ooqs-kde ?
<|trey|> Matt|: its happening to everyone... just wait till they get rid of that crap...
<|trey|> Its not even 1.9 etc... so its not like its exciting...
* |trey| hopes OOo 2.0 makes it to hoary  8)
<Matt|> ogra, no i don't
<ogra> Matt|: cant get rid of it ?
<Matt|> i don't have it installed
<ogra> Matt|: as yesterday with the other dependency ?
<Matt|> ogra, not following ya
<A|E> who can help change my sources to go to hoary :)
<|trey|> Matt|: how don't you have it installed?
<ogra> Matt|: havent you had a similar ooo prob yesterday ?
<|trey|> you removed it?
<|trey|> Its just not upgrading...
<Matt|> ogra, today some new openoffice packages came out
<Matt|> |trey|, i don't have oooqs-kde installed i mean
<ogra> A|E: are you sure you want do that ?
<|trey|> Matt|: just wait...
<Matt|> |trey|, i could wait, or i could try and figure out the problem
<A|E> Yea I want to try if it breaks I'll reinstall and learn I gotta wait
<|trey|> Matt|: A devel will notice and get rid of the KDE deps...
<ogra> A|E: i mean do you know that its unstable, may break heavyli
<iz> any spamassassin guru here?
<Matt|> |trey|, only if someone tells them what is wrong
<ogra> A|E: so just change the sources in synaptic from warty to hoary...thats all
<|trey|> Matt|: apt-get install each individually... eventually you will figure out whats wrong if you don't trust EVERYONE else...
<Matt|> huh?
<A|E> what about the ones on security-?
<Matt|> |trey|, what do you mean don't trust em?
<A|E> warty-security , hoary-security?
<ogra> A|E: then do a smart-upgrade
<|trey|> Matt|: apt-get dist-upgrade... install each individually.
<ogra> A|E: nope, i dont think there are security sources for hoary yet
<JetlagJen> I've had a look at the links, and sorted out the fstab accordingly. The mounted partition now seems to be working properly
<|trey|> When it tells you something else can't be installed, apt-get install that...
<A|E> ogra, so i dont gotta do apt-get update, apt-upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<JetlagJen> Thanks, guys :-)
<zenwhen> Someone is telling me the new gtk updates are breaking mozilla based browsers
<Matt|> |trey|, don't think that is gonna work as they all depend on each other
<|trey|> Matt|: eventually it will say exactly whats wrong, and you will be enlightened.
<ogra> A|E: you can do it also this way....its similar to synaptic smart-upgrade
<A|E> oh
<A|E> so synaptic its just quicker/easier
<ogra> A|E: yep
<ogra> A|E: they both use the same backend.....
<melazyboy> |trey|: It would never tell you it can't install something if you can, apt will check what a package depends on, and IF that package is in any of the repositories listed in your sources.list it will get them as well..
<A|E> ok im doing it thru synaptic
<A|E> 624 wo
<A|E> wow*
<melazyboy> If it tells you it can't install a package then you should add a bigger repository like debian sid to your sources list, update, install what you wanted to, then remove debian sid and update again.
<|trey|> OpenOffice won't install because "language-support-en" doesn't exist...
<ogra> melazyboy: not on ubuntu
<Matt|> there are many things wrong i think
<Matt|> ooqs-gnome or ooqs-kde is a dependency
<melazyboy> ogra: I have assisted numerious people with debian sid repository because of broken packages and nonexistant dependencies from hoary's repos
<imka> hi
* Matt| gives melazyboy medal
<ogra> melazyboy: so you will fix their broken systems in one or two weeks ?
<imka> i can't access my floppy
<ogra> melazyboy: dont do such things !
<imka> it says that it cant determine the fs type
<imka> it's set to auto
<|trey|> Matt|: umm, ooqs-gnome would satisfy that dep though, so thats not it...
<ogra> melazyboy: except you are a pinning expert
<Rene_S> Hmm I thought If I lock or pin a version of a program it wouldn't be touched if i do an upgrade
<melazyboy> ogra: Using some libs off of sid will hardly hurt things.
<duncanm> can i use the warty CD as a rescue disk?
<duncanm> i need to run xfs_repair
<duncanm> hey melazybo2
<|trey|> Matt|: language-support-en doesn't exist though.... wait for that, and ooo will install
<ogra> melazyboy: that depends on what these libs depend on next upgrade
<duncanm> melazyboy: thanks for your help last time, it's working alright now
<|trey|> Matt|: I don't think you should have installed hoary...
<ogra> melazyboy: you mixed two moving targets, what do you think will be the outcome ?
<Matt|> |trey|, why not?
<|trey|> Matt|: Because you are making such a big deal about something so petty... this is a regular occurance with devel branches.
<melazyboy> duncanm: better off asking someone else that  question.. never used xfs and i don't know what it takes to repair it
<Matt|> i didn't mean it to sound like a big deal, just wanted to help find out the problem
<|trey|> Matt|: I just told you.... now drop it?
<Matt|> surely that is the point of using the branch
<melazyboy> Im off to lunch, later
<|trey|> Matt|: the point is to work on new code... if things are held back due to something just not existing, you can do nothing but wait...
<Matt|> *sighs*
<Matt|> i was just trying to help
<Matt|> now leave off
<|trey|> Matt|: enless you want to edit the debian/rules, but I'm not teaching you how...
<Skwid_> how come all the software on synaptic is outdated ? :/
<ogra> Skwid_: ??
<Matt|> Skwid_, that's just how it is
<ogra> Matt|: not on my ubuntu
<Matt|> well you know what he means
<Skwid_> ok ...
<Skwid_> ogra: there is no firefox 1.0, no php5 ... and the list goes on
<Matt|> Skwid_, yeah
<Matt|> Skwid_, like it or lump it i'm afraid
<ogra> Skwid_: that was the software that was there when warty got stable
<Skwid_> ogra: no way to get the new packages ?
<ogra> Skwid_: nope, except you compile yourself, find a backport or switch to the unstable/development version of ubuntu.....
<Skwid_> ogra: oh, does hoary have all the new packages ?
<ogra> Skwid_: some of them, but it breaks from time to time.....sometimes less, sometimes hard
<ogra> Skwid_: afaik no php5 yet.....
<Skwid_> hum :(
<jcoventry> hello
<Skwid_> where can i see the versions that hoary has ?
<jcoventry> i'm having problems using the ubuntu synaptic package manager program
<ogra> Skwid_: fatest would be to ask Matt|  *g*
<Matt|> oy
<ogra> jcoventry: tell us about
<Skwid_> ahah :)
<Matt|> /slap ogra
<ogra> hehe
<Matt|> Skwid_, hang on
<Skwid_> to ?? the keyboard ? :)
<jcoventry> ogra: i am trying to install xvnc server but the package program cant find it, not even when i update the list.
<Matt|> Skwid_, which do you wanna know
<Skwid_> Matt|: hum ... amsn ?
<Skwid_> firefox ?
<ogra> jcoventry: why dont you use the built in vnc ?
<Skwid_> xchat ?
<Matt|> Skwid_, firefox is 1, xchat 2-4-0, hang on for amsn
<Skwid_> ok, i'm switchin :)
<Matt|> *laughs*
<ogra> Skwid_: but make a good bacvkup before ;)
<Matt|> Skwid_, the changes in those packages aren't exactly immense
<jcoventry> ogra: didn't know
<Skwid_> ogra: nothing to backup, just installed today :)
<ogra> jcoventry: Computer->Desktop settings-> Remote Desktop
<Matt|> it's not like xchat 2-4-0 bring whole new ground breaking security
<Skwid_> Matt|: yeah but heck ... they make new versions, why not use them :)
<ogra> Matt|: at least not on an unstable/dev system lol
<Matt|> up to you
<Matt|> erm amsn is 0.94
<Skwid_> Matt|: ok, all that I want
<Skwid_> how do I switch ? :$
<Matt|> Skwid_, replace instances of "warty" with "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogra> Skwid_: open up synaptic, go to the repositorys and change all warty lines to hoary.....reload and do a smart-upgrade
<Matt|> yeah wat he said
<Skwid_> going ... going :)
<ogra> Skwid_: both ways work...take the one you like :)
<lupus_> is preview of movies in nautilius disabled or something?
<Skwid_> ogra: exactly the same ?
<ogra> lupus_: not on mine
<Matt|> lupus_, you can configure that
<king_arthur> amazing.. how to switch from warty to hoary one of the FAQ's :-)
<ogra> Skwid_: similar
<Matt|> the same
<ogra> king_arthur: hopefully not....
<Matt|> no?
<ogra> Matt|: one is gui the other is commandline ;)
<king_arthur> ogra: :-) just the feeling I get sometimes here...
<Skwid_> do I change warty-security to hoary-security too ?
<Matt|> yep
<Skwid_> gone :)
<ogra> Matt|: yep ? is theer already a hoary-security ??
<ogra> king_arthur: i am always faering the ppl that dont know what they are doing.... hoary is simply noit for the masses...thats why i am fearing this to become a faq before march
* ogra sees weird typos
<king_arthur> ogra: you have a point there I was just wondering what makes newcomers always desire the very latest extra super new release of every thing?
<ogra> king_arthur: me too.... :/
<king_arthur> ogra: uncle Bill made a fortune out of it :-)
<ogra> king_arthur: especially while we got a 6month release cycle....
<king_arthur> ogra: that's an absolutely brilliant idea. Exactly what Debian was missing...
<ogra> yep
<ztonzy> hey :)
<wood1> stuNNed, are you there ?
<Skwid_> ogra: does going on hoary switch to xorg ?
<ztonzy> is it possible to install kde 3.3 with hoarty on warty ?
<ogra> king_arthur: jdub is a brilliant release manager he made this already with gnome ;)
<ogra> Skwid_: yep
<Skwid_> ogra: hu... while i'm on X ?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<wood1> ogra, how I use seahorse ?
<ogra> ztonzy: dont mix the distributions
<rene> hi
<ztonzy> ogra, thanks :)  wont do
<rene> anyone to help me?
<ztonzy> ogra, kde 3.2.3 works perfect here
<ogra> Skwid_: on next login its xorg
<rene> now i can't run windows
<Skwid_> ogra: sweet :)
<king_arthur> ogra: what did jdub do? :-)
<rene> but files are there
<rene> how can i do?
<ztonzy> rene, windows are in grub ?
<rene> yes
<ztonzy> first hd ?
<ogra> king_arthur: dunno, ask him if hes around....he brought the gnome team to a 6 month cycle....i belive he can do that with ubuntu too ;)
<rene> if i try to run it
<king_arthur> hey guys is kde worth a try?
<rene> i see a blue windows
<ztonzy> king_arthur, yes! I use it as I type
<Riddell> king_arthur: certainly is
<rene> say to me that is not bootable or sometyhing similar
<ztonzy> rene, blue windows ?
<king_arthur> on Hoary?
<rene> yes arg
<wood1> can I use seahorse to create a Key Pair for the same Email address ?
<ztonzy> grub is default are white/blue
<Riddell> ztonzy: you need hoary for KDE 3.3 and you need my packages for kdebase 3.3
<ztonzy> king_arthur, no...universe
<rene> files are there
<rene> what can i do?
<ogra> wood1: no idea....sorry....
<ztonzy> Riddell, ok... dont know if I want to go into that
<rene> is a problem with grub?
<ztonzy> (kde 3.3 that is)
<king_arthur> ztonzy: On Universe in warty?
<ztonzy> king_arthur, yes
<ztonzy> kde 3.2.3
<king_arthur> ztonzy: I am on hoary already... :-)
<ztonzy> king_arthur, hehe...well, I dont want it experiment too much...had problems enough with debian "sarge" before I entered Ubuntu
<wood1> Does somebody here know how Gpgp works ?
<ztonzy> rene, sorry...what happens when you select windows in grub ?
<Riddell> ztonzy: it doesn't require you to upgrade everything, just change warty to hoary in sources.list and apt-get install kdebase and it'll install what it needs without having to upgrade the whole system
<king_arthur> ztonzy: I know the feeling... :-)
<Gwildor|work> kcontrol isnt installing properly for me...so be warned
<ztonzy> Riddell, yes my thought too...but it wanted to remove a lot of stuff :(
<rene> it? begin to run but when i can see the logo to charge it shows a blue screen with the message that it can find booteable part
<ztonzy> rene, blue screen of death ?
<Gwildor|work> ahhhhhhhhhh!!!
<rene> yes :(
<wood1> Any ideas how PGP works in Ubuntu ?
<Riddell> Gwildor|work: if you're trying KDE 3.3 hoary doesn't seem to have KDE 3.3 for kdebase, I have packages for that
<ztonzy> rene, how many hd's ?  1 or 2 ?
<ztonzy> ide0 ide1 ?
<rene> if i restart with xp cd and try to console  fixmbr it runs?
<king_arthur> Riddell: I am on Hoary, would apt-get install kde-base do the trick?
<Gwildor|work> riddell, kk, its no biggie, just thought id state the fact...but thnx, im gonna uninstall kde
<Gwildor|work> king_arthur, yes
<wood1> Well KDE works but to a certain extent
<duncanm> hrm
<Riddell> king_arthur: apt-get install kdebase  (no dash)
<duncanm> i did apt-get install automake
<duncanm> and now
<fabiand> hey, has someone tried to modprobe pktgen?
<ztonzy> rene, is your XP hd primary hd ?  (hd0,0)
<king_arthur> Gwildor|work: I like extreme sex.. I go give it a shot right now
<duncanm> mono/mini/Makefile.am:244: warning: automake does not support conditional definition of libmono_la_SOURCES in libmono_static_la_SOURCES
<rene> yes i guess yes
<duncanm> so by default i get automake 1.4p6
<Riddell> king_arthur: add "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main" for kdebase 3.3
<duncanm> i also installed automake1.7 and automake1.8
<ztonzy> rene, and linux is secondary on first channel?  (hd1,0)
<ogra> duncanm: why dont you take the mono packages of treys repo ?
<duncanm> how do i choose to use those instead of 1.4
<duncanm> ogra: cuz i'm a dev
<king_arthur> Riddell: tks just a question
<rene> i don't know? how can i see this?
<duncanm> ogra: i code Mono, so i wanna run the latest stuff...
<king_arthur> Riddell: installing KDE is a one way trip only?
* ogra takes a bow to the ximian guy (kudos)
<ztonzy> rene, if you build your own system you mostly know it
<ztonzy> but everyone doesnt
<rene> zi had windows xp with 2 partitions before install ubuntu
<Riddell> king_arthur: not at all, you can still switch to using gnome at any time or uninstall kde
<duncanm> ogra: i'm new to Debian/Ubuntu
<duncanm> my friend had the CDs ready, so i installed it on my home machine
<rene> I'm desesperate
<king_arthur> Riddell: good, as I guess we all like living a bit on the edge...
<ztonzy> Riddell, no deb-src then too ?
<ztonzy> rene, xp with 2 partitions ?   one harddrive only ?
<rene> yes
<rene> 2 partitions of ntfs for windows and files and the linux others
<ztonzy> rene, hmm...how big and how did you split it?
<ztonzy> ah
<rene> but this ran good before install ubuntu
<rene> how can i modificate in grub for ok?
<Riddell> ztonzy: there are some sources there, but since they just come from debian you could get the sources from debian too :)
<ztonzy> rene, are you in XP now ?
<rene> my grub file contains this =>  (hd0)	/dev/hda
<rene> no, i on ubuntu
<ztonzy> Riddell, oh
<ztonzy> ok
<ftwig> anyone got ardour working?
<ztonzy> rene, you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst   ?
<ogra> duncanm: i really admire everybod working at ximian, i whish i could help you out......did you install build-essential already ?
<Hikaru79> What is the difference between running an FTP server stand-alone as opposed to through inetd/xinetd?
<rene> ok i'm there
<ctd> Hikaru79: stand-alone means the ftp server is always running, whereas running it from inetd means that it's launched when it gets a connection.
<rene> and now?
<Hikaru79> Oooh, I see
<ztonzy> rene, my windows menu looks like this...I could paste in pm if you want
<duncanm> ogra: installing that now
<Hikaru79> If I want to run vsftpd through inetd instead of standalone, how would I do that? Do I have to 'enable' inetd in any way or do I just tell vsftpd to not run standalone?
<duncanm> ogra: but that's just getting me g++
<duncanm> ogra: is there a way to chooose which automake gets used?
<ctd> Hikaru79: Can't say I know about vsftp, but you'd have to add an entry to the inetd.conf too.
<ogra> duncanm: sorry, dunno, but i'll have a look at the build depends of treys mono packages....
<king_arthur_> Riddell: I changed to the Linux box right no, could you pls forward the link to kde repository again, for cut & paste?
<ctd> Hikaru79: If daemons isn't an issue, proftpd (in universe) setups it up for you in debconf.
<Riddell> king_arthur_: change warty to hoary if you havn't already and add "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<ogra> duncanm: 1.7
<Hikaru79> :o
<Hikaru79> Awesome, ctd!
<Hikaru79> Thanks :)
<duncanm> ogra: i have 1.7 installed, how do i choose it?
<king_arthur_> Riddell: tks a ton
<ogra> duncanm: exactly: automake1.7 bison dpatch libicu28 libicu28-dev
<duncanm> ah i get it
<king_arthur_> Riddell: I am on hoary right now
<Hikaru79> So proftpd's package in synaptic is ready to go out of the box, pretty much?
<duncanm> i just removed automake, and that's an alias to automake 1.4
<Riddell> king_arthur_: tell us if it works or not
<ctd> Hikaru79: Yeap.
<ctd> Hikaru79: proftpd is what I've always used, anyway.
<ogra> duncanm: sudo update-alternatives --config automake
<Hikaru79> :) Thanks, ctd
<duncanm> ah
<duncanm> ogra: i think i figured it out
<duncanm> thanks a lot
<ogra> :)
<Hikaru79> Wow, ProFTPd's site is *really* out of date
<Hikaru79> Under "sites that use ProFTPD"
<Hikaru79> They have:
<Hikaru79> FuitadNET
<Hikaru79>     A free webhosting service running ProFTPD.
<Hikaru79> Fuitadnet is neither free, nor does it use ProFTPD
<tim1> hi
<ctd> Does it matter who uses it? :_
<ctd> :)
<Hikaru79> Hi, tim1 :)
<Hikaru79> Nono ^ ;;
<Hikaru79> *^ ^;;
<Hikaru79> Just saying
<tim1> could somebody help me configuring my sound ?
<ztonzy> Riddell, so if I want, the only thing I need is "kdebase" ?
<tim1> because some applictions (xine/totem, muine) work whereas others don't
<tim1> because of /dev/dsp is missing somehow
<ficusplanet> I've read in a couple places that there is a new package manager in the works for Hoary.  Is there any place that I could find more information on that?
<ogra> ficusplanet: there was a screenshot on planet.gnome.org i think
<Hikaru79> ;_; What's wrong with synaptic?
<topyli> tim1: did you check if /dev/dsp is really not there? maybe it's just in use by esound or something.
<Riddell> ztonzy: yes, that will bring in kdelibs too, I also usually install juk and and libarts1-mpeglib
<ficusplanet> Hikaru79, Not all that intuitive.  It would be nice to have find-as-you-type, descriptive names, a way to hide libraries and other non-gui-application packages, the queue/apply  stuff is rather confusing to new users.
* |trey| wonders why he gets an audio CD put on his desktop when he inserts one... thats not useful  :(
<ogra> Hikaru79: ask its developer...he also wrote on the new one :)
<ztonzy> Riddell, you use warty or hoary ?
<Riddell> ztonzy: also kdm is the login manager, but it's not as good looking as gdm yet
<Riddell> ztonzy: warty install with hoary as apt sources
<ztonzy> Riddell, yes...I had it earlier today (kdm) looked ugly has hell
<tim1> ficusplanet: i'm pretty sure, esd is not running
<ztonzy> so I removed it and got back to gdm
<ogra> ficusplanet: http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/screenshots/screen.html
<Riddell> ztonzy: gdm theme support for kdm is in CVS :)
<ztonzy> cvs ?
<tim1> tim@ubuntu ~ $ lsof /dev/dsp
<tim1> lsof: status error on /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<ztonzy> Riddell, but the fonts looked all messed up
<tim1> but sound IS working in muine and some others
<Riddell> ztonzy: strange, don't know why that would be
<djtansey> how do you add a new WM to the gdm menu? i installed enlightenment but it didn't do anything... thanks!
<ogra> ficusplanet: but it looks like its only a part of a complete new system
<ztonzy> Riddell, in kdm I mean
<topyli> tim1: try plain ls /dev/dsp
<ficusplanet> ogra, Is there any work for the add/remove part of the system that I can look at or help out with?
<ztonzy> Riddell, and it cant read swedish characters either!
<ztonzy> blank space for hat
<ogra> ficusplanet: probably mvo can answer this....i dunno...
<ficusplanet> ogra, Thanks.
<tim1> ficusplanet: ls: /dev/dsp: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden (translation: file or folder not found)
<Riddell> ztonzy: it does have full unicode support, must be something not set right somewhere
<topyli> hmm
<|trey|> tim1: ls /dev/dsp0
<ztonzy> Riddell, maybe :)  my full name in user picker in kdm was left out as character O with two dots above
<ztonzy> 
<RuffianSoldier> Boycott Fedora!
<|trey|> ztonzy: #debian-kde would be more useful...
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: please
<RuffianSoldier> ogra, please what?
<|trey|> ztonzy: same packages... we don't support KDE here..
<Riddell> ztonzy: it'll be the locale not set properly, unfortunatly I've never worked out where or how that's set
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: leave such things out here.....
<|trey|> Riddell: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ztonzy> |trey|, sorry :)
<tim1> |trey|: ls: /dev/dsp*: not found
<Riddell> |trey|: I try to support KDE here :)
<|trey|> tim1: yeah, thats not a good thing...
<Riddell> |trey|: did that, it worked for until I rebooted so something isn't picking something up
<|trey|> Riddell: you should take them to #debian-kde where the devels hang out...
<topyli> tim1: that's all wrong :(
<ztonzy> |trey|, it all started that when I did gnome update (to 2.8.1) in warty all gui became sluggish...so I thought...I gave kde a shot
<tim1> so where can i start ? 'cause i have _no_ idea
<ztonzy> even removed my k7 kernel too, because first I thought it was that
<Seveas> intersting, you dant want sluggishness, so you use a sluggish desktop environment instead of gnome
<Seveas> </rant mode>
<|trey|> ztonzy: I've heard people report gnome becomes slow if gamin isn't installed for hoary packages... maybe thats why?
<|trey|> ztonzy: apt-get install gamin and see if it fixes the slowness...
<ztonzy> |trey|, I dont use hoary, I use warty
<ztonzy> ok
<ogra> tim1: sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<|trey|> ztonzy: still... hoary packages are mostly 2.8.1 also... so likely to be same issue...
<ogra> tim1: see if its there then....
<ztonzy> oh no...it wants to remove kde then ;) (in synaptic)
<|trey|> ztonzy: weird, kde doesn't use fam, thats retarded
<|trey|> calc: you around?
<Hikaru79> ctd, can I priv message you?
<ztonzy> |trey|, beats me....
<Rene_S> Whats a good replacement for Totem?.  Mine never seems to work correctly
<tim1> ogra: it is there ! thank you so much !
<zenwhen> vlc and mplayer'
<|trey|> Rene_S: totem-xine or mplayer + codecs
<Rene_S> k
<Hikaru79> =/
<ogra> tim1: should get loaded automatically....its a bit weird
<|trey|> zenwhen: cept vlc sucks  8)
<Rene_S> I can handle mplayer
<|trey|> crimsun: you around?
* tim1 dances to the sound ;)
<zenwhen> |trey|, what does it suck at?
<|trey|> zenwhen: playing movies without flickering etc
<ztonzy> |trey|, what is libfam* ?
<zenwhen> I dont use it, but it is a perfectly fine player
<Rene_S> Im so used to Kaffeine, I use it for the plugin alot gives a fullscreen watching movie trailers
<ogra> |trey|: not for me
<|trey|> ztonzy: library for file alteration monitoring... kde has its own mechanism for that though afaik
<zenwhen> |trey|, you shoudl try not to apply your experience as a blanket critisism
<Riddell> |trey|: kde does use fam
<zenwhen> should*
<ogra> |trey|: probably your card ?
<|trey|> Riddell: thats why I'm trying to bother kde maintainers... its not needed by KDE at all...
<zenwhen> It works fine for me.
<ztonzy> |trey|, when doing what you told me, it wanted to remove these: "kde-devel kdebase-dev kdelibs4-dev kdesdk kspy libfam-dev libfam0c102 libkonq4-dev"
<ogra> zenwhen: for me too :)
<zenwhen> I use mplayer myself, but use VLC for DVD's.
<Matt|> ok weird. my home partition was just randomly unmounted. Any idea why that might be?
<zenwhen> :)
<zenwhen> Because it does the menus right.
<ztonzy> sorry for bother you with kde :(
<ogra> zenwhen: ever tried the moz plugin ?
<zenwhen> Nah
<numb> does someone know how can i use the live cd, with a ati radeon x800 pro, and i do not want the command line ;-)
<zenwhen> I dont do streaming video much.
<Rene_S> Im not worried about the dvd playback, I have one attached to my tv
<palle> sivang are you there?
<zenwhen> <-- dialup
<sivang> palle : yes palle! What's up?
<ogra> ztonzy: go on, looks finny to see all these ksomethings.....hehe
<|trey|> numb: I'd think they would be loaded... file a bug if they aren't...
<Rene_S> I do a fair amount of streaming
<ogra> zenwhen: :(
* |trey| still wants to figure out why fam is used by kde.
<tim1> ogra: where is the config that should it load automatically ? so i can fix it ..
<palle> sivang : i just fixed the linux - windows internetsharing
<ztonzy> ogra, lol what ? :D
<zenwhen> ogra, are you a dev?
<zenpod> ogra is just spiffy
<numb> |trey|: when i starts booting the screen turns black, and appears the message "no signal" in the screen
<Hikaru79> I have proftpd installed now; but I want to run it through inetd not through 'sudo proftpd' ... how would I do that?
<|trey|> zenwhen: no, he's just fairly smart  :)
<numb> *when it
<ogra> zenwhen: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates (Oliver GRAwert)
<|trey|> numb: ok... well thats a bug...
<zenwhen> Someone needs to get gnome-ppp into the default ubuntu install.
<palle> sivang : i wrote a little howto about it as you said
<Hikaru79> nvm, found it :)
<sivang> palle : nice! could you pass on the link?
<Matt|> no one else had random unmounting of partitions?
<ogra> tim1: sudo gedit /etc/modules and add snd-pcm-oss in the end (you probably like snd-mixer-oss too if its not loaded yet)
<Rene_S> Argg, damned wife sprayed room deodorizer into my coffee again
<zenpod> I have random rebooting of my system, but that's only under XP
<zenpod> ;)
<palle> sivang : i never sent it to wiki i was wondering if you could do that?
<ogra> zenpod: lol
<sivang> palle : I will give it a look, maybe polish if I think it needs so and then post it? is it ok? :)
<palle> sivang : since it's not a complete howto and mabey you now what to fix it it?
<zenpod> ogra, I suspect it might be related to my motherboard insisting the CPU fan isn't working, when it is.  Ah well, my new motherboard should be in tommorow.
<Rene_S> apt-get remove wife
<Rene_S> apt-get install Pretty Blonde
<palle> sivang : yes that would be great...
<ogra> Rene_S: huh ?
<ogra> Rene_S: hehe
<Gwildor|work> Rene_S, does that work???.......special repo?
<palle> sivang : i had to use the firestarter firewall to get it work though...
<zenpod> Rene_S, wife has dependancies like allyourmoneylib-1.0, yourhouselib-3.4
<Rene_S> If only everything were as easy as Debian
<sivang> palle : thanks, I'll look at it in the following time and see what I can do :)
<palle> sivang : okay, and thank you for the help... cya
<sivang> palle : btw, you don't need to be afraid of playing with the wiki, you can just go and start doing some private page for a sketch area and learn as you go, wiki can be fun :)
<Rene_S> and she leaves behind dependant-children.lib 10
<Gwildor|work> Rene_S, not even married yet and my GF is ful of problems....brain surjury last october...'03....back surjury tomarrow....only 20
<|trey|> zenpod: wife satisfies deps like sexwhenimold and foodonthetable though  :/
<palle> sivang : hehe okay, i may do that later =)
<sivang> palle : not to push you or anything, ofcourse :)
<Rene_S> Ouch
<Gwildor|work> ya
<Rene_S> she is falling apart at the seems, must be related to windows somehow
<Rene_S> hehe
<Gwildor|work> hahaha
<topyli> |trey|: those are just recommends
<Gwildor|work> yeah, just started linux a few months ago...maybe she'll get better too
<|trey|> topyli: bah... here they are depends  ;)
<|trey|> I would go insane without either  :(
<calc> |trey|: yes whats up?
<Rene_S> Well after 10 years, you would think she would learn not to contaminate my coffee
* ogra likes this class on packaging
<|trey|> calc: ahh... its kinda off topic now... but I was just wondering how kde used fam? thought kde had its own mechanism for that?
<calc> |trey|: i think kde uses fam, but i don't recall
<tim1> ogra: now everything seems to work, thank you very much
<Rene_S> I have no idea, how or why fam is used
<ogra> tim1: :)
<|trey|> calc: damnit, you're useless, you're supposed to know that stuff  :P
<Riddell> KDE does use fam but if it can't find fam it resorts to polling the filesystem
* calc doesn't even run kde anymore
<numb> |trey|: do you think it could be about this: bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3917
* calc bbl
<|trey|> calc: have a good day  :)
<Rene_S> What i am confused by is pinning, I locked my Evolution version at whatever warty is at, then when i went to upgrade to hoary it wanted to remove it
<Riddell> calc: you don't?
<|trey|> numb: he mentions radeon, so likely... although not explicitly... enless he needs a cluebat :)
<Hikaru79> How can I force my inetd session to rehash and reconfigure itself? (Seeing as I just wrote some changes to inetd.conf)?
<numb> |trey|: is that i'm using an lcd
<davidpc> huh. anyone have printer setup problems with fresh ubuntu install by any chance? epson stylus photo R200 here...
<ogra> Hikaru79: killall -HUP inetd is an option
<|trey|> numb: hmm, you didn't say that... k.. then yeah, perhaps... add a comment to that with details that are specific and different if you want  :)
<ogra> Hikaru79: with sudo
<ztonzy> anyone uses Blender :) ?
<ogra> Hikaru79: or sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<Hikaru79> Thanks :D
<|trey|> ztonzy: I've played with it, does that count?
<numb> |trey|: tnx
<Rene_S> aww crap, i guess i am gonna use Thunderbird now
<ztonzy> |trey|, sure :)  I am a mod in those main forums...and also bugtester and artist
<ztonzy> |trey|,  you use i386 ?
<|trey|> ztonzy: yup...
<|trey|> ztonzy: how close are you to completing icon set?  :)
<ztonzy> |trey|, okey to paste testbuld link here? from blender.org site ?
<ztonzy> aaarrh
<ztonzy> what ?
<|trey|> ztonzy: ahh.. . nm
<|trey|> blah... not here though
<ogra> ztonzy: paste
<|trey|> #flood
<|trey|> ogra: no, not here, its annoying for everyone else  :(
<ztonzy> it is really late build from cvs
<ogra> |trey|: a link....
<ztonzy> http://www.blender.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=phpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4666
<Riddell> calc: why don't you run KDE and who's going to make all the Debian KDE pacakges?
<|trey|> ogra: hah... blah... people don't usually ask permission to post links here  :)
<ztonzy> enjoy
<ogra> |trey|: heh
<|trey|> Riddell: he said he's gone...
<popey> m00
<ztonzy> |trey|, well in our rooms we dont like paste to much before asking...
<ztonzy> |trey|,   blender 2.35 has got a lot of new fancy things :)
<ogra> ztonzy: a link or one or two output lines is always ok
<|trey|> Riddell: He's said he has never really liked KDE, just maintained it as a service to Debian... now their are a few people taking part in the KDE/Qt Maintainers group, so he was able to step down...
<magnon> hm, does gnome-vfs have woes in 2.9?
<ztonzy> ogra, want to read changelogs ?
<zenpod> just don't /exec -o ls -r /
<zenpod> ;)
<|trey|> Riddell: he actually orphaned the packages and gave them to the group a while ago...
<ulisse> hi channel
<ztonzy> rene, hi how did it go ?
<ulisse> somebody using hoary?
<|trey|> ulisse: yes
<ogra> ztonzy: i dont use blender....sorry, never managed to understand the interface
<ztonzy> ogra, everyone says that, but how many 3d tools has almost for every other platform out there ;) ?
<ztonzy> oh a friend :)
<ztonzy> bjornmose, hi
<ztonzy> ogra, read the docs ;) and the community is quite helpfull too
<|trey|> ztonzy: compared to others, its pretty easy actually...
<mroth> anyone have any experience in getting wpa_supplicant to work on a PPC powerbook with airport(orinoco) card?
* bjornmose showed wife #ubuntu
* ztonzy ducks
<Riddell> |trey|: right, I'm behind on my debian-kde gossip
<ulisse> |trey|, I',m having troubles with FireFox and ThunderBird
<ztonzy> |trey|, I am sure it is...even better now, and will get better UI too
<|trey|> ulisse: whats the issue with Firefox... not running thunderbird though...
<ztonzy> but it seems warty only have 2.33a  and blendercoders move fast ;)
<ogra> ztonzy: i will ... if i need to do 3d stuff .... currently i'm fine with fake 3d with gimp and inkscape :)
<ulisse> |trey|, Both them gives segfault
<|trey|> ztonzy: ahh... just don't dumb it down... such tools shouldn't be dumbed down, just makes it harder to figure out how to do anything...
<ztonzy> we are about to release 2.36 as the stable release
<ztonzy> dumb ?
<|trey|> ulisse: I'm running Firefox right now...
<ogra> ztonzy: then it will be in hoary, fine :)
* ztonzy wonders if he did :O
* ztonzy cant imagine what 2.37 will be =O
* davidpc curses himself for buying  a new printer, wishes he'd jjust ebayed an old bag of shite instead
<|trey|> ztonzy: I'd pretty much have to shoot you if you did  :P
<ulisse> |trey|, can I post in pvt the terminal output?
<|trey|> ulisse: nope...
<|trey|> In #flood though, sure
<ztonzy> |trey|, "shoot" ?
<ztonzy> ah
<ztonzy> blah
<|trey|> ztonzy: gun go "bang"...
* ztonzy faints
<ztonzy> |trey|, we deal with those "dumb" "crap interface" daily in the forums ;)
* |trey| isn't a huge fan of /msg's enless he knows the person... 
<|trey|> ztonzy: "dumb" and "crap" are not the same... some might just be retards  :P
<ztonzy> but users never go and learn interface from docs before bashing
<palle> i need to transfer some space from my /home partition to the / partition any knows a good partition prog i can do this with?
<mjr> gnu parted is pretty much the best free game in town for that
<ztonzy> |trey|, hehe...well I bought the manual when I first started, and it really kickestarted
<|trey|> ztonzy: I am used to the professional tools.. certainly no more complicated then those beasts  :)
<mjr> palle, it's available in ubuntu main, even
<ztonzy> |trey|, good!
<palle> ohh, mjr what is it called?
<|trey|> 3dmax, maya... these are tough interfaces.... blender is just fun... but needs more features  :(
<mjr> though I don't know if you can actually use it on partitions that you have active at the moment
<ztonzy> |trey|, Blender is like.... one hand on keyboard other hand on the mouse :o)
<mjr> probably not
<mjr> palle, "parted" :)
<zenpod> Neverball is too hard!
<ztonzy> |trey|, will come, any suggestions :) ? (ideas/features)
<|trey|> zenpod: never played it  :(
<palle> okay mjr thnx i'll check it out...
<zenpod> |trey|, it's probably in synaptic.
<mjr> palle, you might have to find a boot floppy/cd image to boot from to do the thing
<ztonzy> rene, wb
<|trey|> ztonzy: none right now... always want to do stuff that I can't yet though :(
<|trey|> ztonzy: although I haven't used it in a while  :/
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: hey you  :)
<mjr> palle, one that has parted installed, that is. I don't know if the ubuntu live cd does.
<palle> mjr okay, mabey there is some funtion in the program that can help me with that?
<Tsjoklat> hey |trey| :)
<ztonzy> |trey|, hehe...if you read all the lasts changelogs you would be stunned, maya dont have AO  , Blender does !
<fogboy> trying to install ubuntu (AMD 64) and couldn't find in docs answer to screen going dark after splash - no keyboard or mouse input yet confirmed both ok
<fogboy> ideas?
<mjr> palle, I wouldn't know about that, sorry. Haven't done anything with it myself, I just know it exists :)
<ztonzy> |trey|, AO = Ambient Occlusion
<billytwowilly>  I get this message in dmesg: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40) Does that mean the CPU is broken?
<palle> okay, thnx anyway mjr i guess i can just use pqmagic from windoze otherwise...
<|trey|> ztonzy: :)  I just play with that stuff for fun... go to a graphic school, but studying Network Technology...
<ztonzy> |trey|, ah...
<ztonzy> I wished I could code though...
<mjr> palle, yes, I seem to recall that pmagic supports resizing ext2 partitions
<|trey|> palle: parted should be on the disk...
* |trey| cusses a bunch about partition magic not being so magic  :|
<|trey|> Enless its trick = breaking every fucking thing  >:|
<palle> hehehe okay |trey|
* Tsjoklat hands |trey| the soap, tsk tsk
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: haha... I'm sorry  :)
<Tsjoklat> |trey| :P
<davidpc> hey how do you do ubuntu updates? on install it complained there was no network (bad wifi card chipset, fixed since), so is it just like normal debian, apt-get update stuff?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: grr... it is responsible for Windows 2k3 not being installed anymore though... it b0rked the partition, and I couldn't be asked to reinstall  :)
* |trey| goes to get ready to go out though
<zenpod> davidpc, use synaptic
<|trey|> Later everyone  :)
<zenpod> davidpc, then just use smart upgrade
<fogboy> if i'm in the wrong place can someone let me know? otherwise any help much appreciated: trying to install ubuntu (AMD 64) and couldn't find in docs answer to screen going dark after splash - no keyboard or mouse input yet confirmed both ok
<davidpc> zenpod: hm ok
<Tsjoklat> |trey| why would you want to install that anyhow
<davidpc> zenpod: thanks
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: to play mainly...
<zenpod> fogboy, are you using an amd64 iso image?
<zenpod> davidpc, np.
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: I have nothing against any OS... just prefer Linux  :)
<Tsjoklat> |trey| 2K would do it for you...?
<fogboy> yes 4 sure
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: but I have 2k3 ...
<zenpod> fogboy, have you tried pci=noacpi as a boot option?
<Tsjoklat> |trey| could have fooled me :P
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: was free... so yeah  :P
<fogboy> the scrollbar goes all the way to end then screen goes dark
<fogboy> (scroll on ubuntu splash screen)
<ogra> fogboy: thats the live CD
<zenpod> yeah
* |trey| hearts his school for making a deal with the devil  :)
<ogra> fogboy: not the installer
<zenpod> the install cd has no such splashy thingy
<|trey|> zenpod: haha @ splashy thingy  :P
<fogboy> um. i thought i had the install cd for sure. lemme double check
* |trey| was leaving though
<zenpod> bye |trey| have fun with 2k3
<stephen87> hi
<|trey|> zenpod: bah, its not installed... it actually isn't bad though, like I said...
<zenpod> fogboy, you want http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-amd64.iso
<ryanh> How do I send messages to other users on a system (via command line)
<|trey|> Although everything is way too easy... kinda want to get Virtual PC installed on it though, then I don't have to reboot either  :)
<zenpod> ryan, wall works, or talk
<|trey|> ryan: write blah hey
<zenpod> ryan, depends if you want everyone to see a message, or what
<ryanh> I want everyone to see it
<zenpod> wall, then
<ryanh> so I write "blah [message] "?
<ryanh> okat
<ryanh> okay* thanks
<|trey|> ryan: no... 'write user msg"... but wall = write all
* |trey| sucks @ leaving
<zenpod> lol
* zenpod is moving in two days and ought to be packing
<zenpod> instead I'm on irc.
<|trey|> zenpod: procrastination rocks  :)
<zenpod> doesn't it just? :D
<fogboy> aha yes the OTHER disk image was installer thanks everyone
<ryanh> Wall doesn't work
<ryanh> and blah doesn't work
<zenpod> fogboy, lol np.
<ryanh> I mean talking at the BASH shell
<|trey|> ryan: moron... heh... blah = the user...
<|trey|> man write
<ryanh> OH
<ryanh> lol
<ryanh> :q
<ogra> fogboy: btw, the live CD is only i386
<zenpod> ryan, yeah.  read the manpage :)
<ogra> fogboy: so it couldnt boot :)
<|trey|> damnit, hope he didn't take offense  :(
<ztonzy> |trey|, did you grab my blender build ?
<Slackman> ok hoary's fcked its self :)
<Slackman> upgraded and now my system just chunks
<Slackman> back in OSX now :(
<Matt|> Slackman, just changed to hoary now?
<|trey|> ztonzy: nah... don't wanna play with it yet  :/
<ogra> Slackman: thats hoary.....
<KitoQ> thats the deal with unstable distris
<ztonzy> |trey|,  :P
<Slackman> changed yesterday...it was brilliant
<Slackman> everything worked
<Matt|> Slackman, did you install gamin?
<zenpod> I wish I could afford a mac.
* zenpod cries
<Slackman> and today it just packed it :)
<ogra> Slackman: nobody warned you ?
<Slackman> yeh installed gamin
<Slackman> nah everyone warned me :)
<Matt|> Slackman, whats wrong with it?
* |trey| cries with zenpod ... then remembers he's supposed to be getting one donated soon  8)
<Slackman> Matt| erm well top doesn't run..it just resets the scren
<Skwid_> Matt|: everything works perfect, all the versions I wanted, thanks ;)
<ztonzy> zenpod ?
* ztonzy must feel old here
<Slackman> so i got no idea whats happening
<zenpod> ztonzy, eh?
<ztonzy> ah
<Matt|> Slackman, top?
<ztonzy> zenpod, didnt know it was a user ;)
<Pork> i installed nicotine but the connection option is greyed out. anyone know what gives?
* ztonzy thought it was an mp3 player or so
<Matt|> Skwid_, glad
<zenpod> ztonzy, oh, lol ok :)
<Skwid_> hum
<Skwid_> but i have an error on boot
<zenpod> yes, an unholy amalgamation of Creative and Apple
<ztonzy> zenpod, |trey| typed it...sorry :P
<Skwid_> (that was there with warty too)
<Slackman> Matt| yeh wanted to see what was taking up resources, so i ran top, and it just reset the framebuffer...also my usbmodem just stopped too
<Skwid_> it talks about a PnP bios ?
<zenpod> ztonzy, no wirres :)
<reformed> I know a little off topic, anyone here speak Russian?
<Slackman> warty would have been perfect if they had just used Xorg...
<ogra> Skwid_:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BootHotPlugErrors
<Matt|> Slackman, sounds like you have an adventure ahead
<zenpod> xfree works for now
<Slackman> Matt| i think i'll just reinstall warty tomorrow
<zenpod> I will upgrade to xorg in april when hoary is stable
<crimsun> |trey|: what's up?
<Matt|> Slackman, giving in huh
<Slackman> and maybe upgrade in a few days...see if its settles
<|trey|> Slackman: it's really not THAT different... about 700,000 lines difference  :P
<Slackman> |trey| whats not that different?
<|trey|> crimsun: ahh... already talked to calc, you were slow  :P
<zenpod> jigdo is evil.
<|trey|> Slackman: Xorg and XFree
<crimsun> |trey|: just reattached.
<Slackman> |trey| dunno what the diff is, but man my fonts look ugly in xfree but sweet in Xorg
<Skwid_> ogra: looking
<|trey|> Slackman: well, Debian/Ubuntu's XFree and XOrg...
<|trey|> crimsun: screen rules  :)
<zenpod> Slackman, subpixel hinting?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<Slackman> zenpod, nah i tried that in xfree too
<|trey|> crimsun: you and calc stop working on KDE?
<ogra> Skwid_: they are just cosmetic ones.....its a faq
<zenpod> Slackman, ahh ok
<Slackman> anyhoo its my own fault for upgrading :)
<Hikaru79> Do I have to do anything to *start* proftpd through inetd? Or is it automatically running when the computer is rebooted?
<zenpod> ack, I am almost out of Holiday Spice Pepsi!
<FX|Laptop> I have a buddy thats going to try ubuntu. He has 15 gigs of space. Is that enough space to setup a seperate /home partition also?
<ulisse> hi all!
<FX|Laptop> and how much should I use for it?
<ogra> FX|Laptop: far enough
<|trey|> Hikaru79: thats kinda the point of inetd... to start services only when needed  :)
<Skwid_> ogra: what dyou mean ?
<crimsun> |trey|: calc works on KDE. I just use some KDE apps.
<Slackman> how different is hoary to whats in debian sid?
<ogra> FX|Laptop: for a complete system you need a minimum of 2gig
<|trey|> Hikaru79: if inetd is running, you don't need to play with proftpd's scripts...
<ulisse> I get this error launching FireFox:
<ulisse> *** ExtensionManager:_updateManifests: no access privileges to application directory, skipping.
<ulisse> Segmentation fault
<FX|Laptop> ah heck then. thanks. I'll just split it in half.
<Matt|> and Thunderbird
<|trey|> crimsun: hmm, well he says "I don't even use KDE anymore"...
<FX|Laptop> thanks.
<ogra> Skwid_: the pciehp and shpchp module errors on boot
<ulisse> someone can help?
<Skwid_> ogra: mine says PnP bios ?
<FX|Laptop> orga thanks again.
<|trey|> ulisse: ignore it
<ogra> FX|Laptop :)
<zenpod> Skwid_, disable pnp bios for linux
<demon666_nl> I can't chmod a file. What could I try ?
<zenpod> Skwid_, is, iirc, the general rule
<ogra> ulisse: the ubuntu package ?
<|trey|> demon666_nl: being root?
<zenpod> er 'PnP OS' in your BIOS
<demon666_nl> yeah
<ogra> ulisse: in warty ?
<demon666_nl> being root
<|trey|> ogra: yes... I got it too... but it broke nothing...
<Skwid_> zenpod: uh ?
<ulisse> |trey|, how could I ignore it, the browser crashes!
<|trey|> demon666_nl: sudo -s
<crimsun> |trey|: indeed, he's a gnomer now ;)  Still packages portions of KDE, though.
<zenpod> Skwid_, does your BIOS have an option for 'PnP OS'?
<ulisse> ogra, the ubuntu hoary package
<|trey|> ulisse: ahh... well I got the same issue, and it broke nothing...
<ogra> |trey|: thought you run hoary
<Skwid_> zenpod: dunno
<demon666_nl> I can't chmod a file being root .. why would sudo -s help ?
<|trey|> crimsun: that has to be just wrong  :)
<ogra> ulisse: ah, ok
<zenpod> Skwid_, check, if it does, set it to 'NO' or off, or whatever.
<duncanm> is there an uber package for installing all of the GNOME dev packages?
<|trey|> ogra: I do... firefox is fine here..
<Skwid_> ok
<ulisse> ogra, I have a similar issue with ThunderBird
<|trey|> duncanm: gnome
<Skwid_> does anyone know why the firefox/tbird icons aren't the new ones ?
<duncanm> i'm missing gnome-vfs, libgnome, librsvf and gtkhtml
<demon666_nl> anyone ?
<zenpod> Skwid_, it's firefox 0.9.3
<|trey|> duncanm: or ubuntu-desktop
<Skwid_> zenpod: nop, 1.0
<Matt|> Skwid_, i think that they are not open source
<ogra> duncanm: the package is called gnome-core-devel
<duncanm> |trey|: not the desktop, the header files
<zenpod> Skwid_, ff in warty is 0.9.3, and ubuntu uses diff icons.
<enntee> What version of Gnome is in hoary? is it the 2.9 tree?
<duncanm> aha
<zenpod> Skwid_, if you don't like it, just change the icon :)
<duncanm> gnome-core-devel
<demon666_nl> hoary is still 2.8
<Matt|> zenpod, the ff icons are not free i believe
<ogra> duncanm: yep, pulls in all the headers
<Skwid_> zenpod: yaya, i know, just wondering
<duncanm> |trey|: so you're the packager for Mono?
<zenpod> Matt|, really? odd.
<Matt|> yeah
<|trey|> duncanm: ahh... libgnome-dev
<|trey|> duncanm: hah... no
* zenpod has heard of people catching mono, and that it's generally bad
<demon666_nl> does anyone have an idea about what to do when you can't chown or chmod a file while being root ?
<|trey|> duncanm: if thats what you want though, you need universe...
<Matt|> ulisse, does it work as root?
<zenpod> demon666_nl, are you really root, or just sudo'd?
<duncanm> |trey|: i have that
<ulisse> Matt|, yes
<socomm> demon666_nl: check the flags.
<demon666_nl> both don't work
<|trey|> duncanm: monodevelop etc is all there...
<socomm> demon666_nl: there's a flag that disallows any modifications.
* |trey| would have figured monodevelop would depend on most things gnome devel related  :/
<Matt|> ulisse, you've moved .mozilla somewhere else?
<demon666_nl> what flags ? chattr -i doesn't help
<ogra> duncanm: i mixed up the names, the guy is called tseng
<duncanm> ah
<Matt|> ulisse, as in "mv .mozilla .backup_mozilla"
<ulisse> Matt|, I tried, but it didn't work
<Skwid_> Matt|: http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/portfolio/?c=icons+and+branding <=== they dont look closed source
<Matt|> Skwid_, i'm not 100%
<demon666_nl> anyone ?
<ulisse> Matt|, FF generates new .mozilla files, it works only until I go to a webpage
<ulisse> then it crashes
<socomm> demon666_nl: I forget the flag.
<|trey|> ulisse: what site...
<Matt|> *laughs*
<|trey|> ulisse: might be due to the site...
<ogra> ulisse: did you ever run ff with sudo  ? that can break the .mozilla dirs
<ulisse> |trey|, Any site, google
<Matt|> Skwid_, i think they are "not free"
<s0cks> One successfully converted!
<Varg_> I'm pretty sure that this is offtopic here, but: do the xorg ubuntu-debs work on a regular debian system as well by any chance?
<|trey|> Matt|: they're not non-free... ubuntu just uses something different...
<s0cks> Red hat to ubuntu.
<Skwid_> Matt|: ok
<s0cks> Not as good as windows to ubuntu, but close.
<demon666_nl> the only flag I did set for some files is the i flag ... but I didnt do that for this file ... besides it doesn't help
<ulisse> ogra I ran by root
<Matt|> |trey|, ok. Fedora doesn't use em either.
<ogra> ulisse: hmm
<|trey|> Matt|: FC3 does....
<Matt|> ok
<ogra> ulisse: look at the permissions of and in .mozilla
<Matt|> oh yeah good idea
<ulisse> ogra, after this issue, I think I tried with sudo too, I don't remember
<ogra> ulisse: look at the permissions ...
* |trey| will never get used to updating libroken
<zenpod> isn't it broken, |trey|
<|trey|> ulisse: running Firefox here... latest, nothing bad
<ulisse> -rw-r--r--  1 ulisse ulisse  335 2004-09-29 07:23 appreg
<ulisse> drwxr-xr-x  3 ulisse ulisse 4096 2004-09-29 07:23 firefox
<ulisse> -rw-r--r--  1 ulisse ulisse 1103 2004-10-25 22:18 mozver.dat
<ulisse> -rw-------  1 ulisse ulisse  839 2004-10-13 19:57 pluginreg.dat
<|trey|> zenpod: thats the part that gets me... cept its something useful I guess  :/
<ulisse> maybe pluginreg.dat?
<britt_radiofree> so why does oo.o1.1.3 require kdelibs and binaries?
<ogra> ulisse: nope. lloks ok
<zenpod> |trey|, go figure :)
<|trey|> britt_radiofree: no one knows...
<Matt|> ulisse, check inside firefox, especially look at the extensions
<britt_radiofree> |trey|, hrm, odd.
<ulisse> -rw-------  1 ulisse ulisse  589 2004-11-16 19:06 pluginreg.dat
<ulisse> -rw-r--r--  1 ulisse ulisse  104 2004-11-15 17:40 profiles.ini
<ulisse> drwx------  7 ulisse ulisse 4096 2004-11-29 22:57 va3nsov9.default
<ogra> ulisse: its ok....
* |trey| wonders where Mattias Klose is hiding/what his IRC username is?
<ogra> ulisse: just llok if there are any files belonging to root....but as it look now it seems to be ok
<Skwid_> hum...
<Skwid_> sound doesn't work :/
<Matt|> ulisse, inside va3.../extensions?
<crimsun> |trey|: 'doko'
<ulisse> inside extensions dir everything is drwxr-xr-x and belongs to ulisse
<ogra> Skwid_: card ?
<Skwid_> ogra: intel chipset
<Skwid_> but actually ... i have two
<Matt|> *laughs* |trey| didn't you just bitch at me for complaining about ooo?
<|trey|> crimsun: thanks  :)
<ogra> ulisse: its no sudo issue
<Skwid_> oh no my stuff is plugged in on the aureal one :)
<ulisse> Matt|, except Extensions.rdf that is -rw-r--r--
<ogra> Skwid_: hmm, and neither works ?
<Skwid_> in the 'sound control' the 2 cards appear
<|trey|> Matt|: I'm getting sick of people bringing it up...
<stephen87> how can i check if ubuntu recognises my firewire ports?
<Skwid_> do i need to delete one ?
<Matt|> |trey|, good pun
<ogra> Skwid_: you  can blacklist one
<Skwid_> wow
<Skwid_> what hapened
<|trey|> Matt|: haha... not even intended  :)
<Skwid_> sound control looks awesome :)
<|trey|> Sound Control?
<Skwid_> volume control
<ogra> Skwid_: thank havoc pennington ;)
<|trey|> Skwid_: ohh... just upgraded to hoary?
<icecrash> moin
<Skwid_> yeah :)
<ogra> Skwid_: i think he pushed that
<Skwid_> it's awesome :)
<|trey|> ogra: ahh, he didn't do it, he just bitched a lot about how it used to be...
<Skwid_> whats the diff between oss and alsa mixers ?
<ogra> |trey|: ah, cmon, he has a reasonable voice in gnome...and if he pushes ......you know....
<ogra> Skwid_: alsa is the future
<Skwid_> :)
<Skwid_> what gnome is on hoary ?
<ogra> Skwid_: oss is for backwards compatibility
<ogra> Skwid_: 2.9
<Skwid_> sweet :)
<Matt|> some packages are 2.8
<Matt|> gnome-session
<|trey|> ogra: him and miguels arguments get quite amusing.. but still, someone else did it just to shut him up I think... and its still not like he wants...
<ogra> |trey|: a reasonable voice.... *g*
<|trey|> he wants ONE bar that effects whatever is playing... right now, its just cosmetic...
<Skwid_> are there codecs to install to play mp3s ?
<ogra> |trey|: he will get it.... i am sure there.....
<Matt|> Skwid_, wiki, restricted formats
<|trey|> He wants to be rid of PCM too...  I still want to know what that means...
<|trey|> plus how PCM-1 differes from PCM-2  :/
<socomm> Someone should add the Restricted Format link to the topic.
<ogra> |trey|: of the extra control for pcm....not for pcm
<|trey|> socomm: whats the URL?
<Matt|> socomm, it would be a long topic tho...
<ogra> |trey|: pcm = /dev/dsp
<socomm> Matt|: http://tinyurl.com
<Matt|> and there are other wikis that get called a lot
<ponds> i had my network cable unplugged with i installed, so i couldnt config it with dhcp, now it won't use dhcp by default and i'd like it to, so i added "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to /etc/network/interfaces, but i get nothing, how am i supposed to config eth0 for dhcp?
<Matt|> socomm, you can change the topic
<|trey|> socomm: its not secured... anyone can change it if they want  :)
<ogra> socomm: we had a bot in here for that ....
<kaiser-> hey, anyone that can tell me how to change the network settings ?
<socomm> |trey|: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> socomm: but it made to much traffic
<socomm> ogra: I know.
<ztonzy> night
<Zugwrack> kaiser-: Yep...the system settings network...then edit eth0
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:|trey|] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | official forums ubuntuforums.org  || http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Zugwrack> ztonzy: L8R...
<socomm> ogra: Can't ubuntu host the bot?
<ogra> |trey|: and what about binary drivers ?
<ogra> |trey|: and java
<ogra> |trey|: and hotplug errors
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:|trey|] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | official forums ubuntuforums.org | For MP3 etc info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> |trey|: and synaptic howto
<|trey|> ogra: blah, I don't wanna go find it... :)
<Matt|> ogra, yep
<Hikaru79> Why would Java have any objections to their compiler being on a repo? =/
<Skwid_> guys
<Hikaru79> Er, *Sun*
<Skwid_> gstreamer seems installed :/
<socomm> Damn we should just create a page on the wiki providing all the appropriate links.
<|trey|> Hikaru79: because Sun higherups have sticks in their butts...
<Matt|> problem with the topic is this: people who look for that kind of information, DON'T READ THE TOPIC
<Hikaru79> |trey|, I see :P
<ogra> |trey|: i could give them all in a minute, but the topic would scroll two pages then....
<|trey|> Matt|: at least we can say "Look in the topic" now though...
<Hikaru79> Judging by their blogs, they seem really openminded
<Matt|> |trey|, true, but you could say that already ;)
<king_arthur_> Riddell: you still there?
<socomm> ogra: Why don't you add all the links on a wiki page, then we can just link it from here.
<stvn> er... is it normal that xorg uses 153MB(!) of memory? (according to top)
<|trey|> ogra: you can add  :)   needs to be a wiki page that links to most common wiki pages maybe?
<ogra> socomm: hmm, the wiki has a wonderful search function.....
<legend> hey yall! how do i reach my old ntfs-part from ubuntu?
<GoneBoB> stvn: that also includes your display adapter memory
<s0cks> ogra : How was the convention?'
<|trey|> ogra: would make life a lot easier  :)
<Matt|> stvn, yeah
<GoneBoB> that's mapped to X
<ogra> s0cks: was ?
<stvn> ah ok
<GoneBoB> stvn: so it's not ACTUALLY using 153mb
<s0cks> ogra : What method do the cds come from?
<king_arthur_> Riddell: installing kde didn't work.
<MobyTurbo> Hikaru79, actually they have no problem with *their* version of Java being on a repository, on the condition that no other versions of Java are distributed there, such as gcj or kaffe. That restriction on the freedom to distribute free software can't be tolerated.
<GoneBoB> stvn: run 'free -m'
<ogra> s0cks: it starts on sunday
<socomm> ogra: Do you think most people would bother with that though?
<GoneBoB> to see how much memory is used
<s0cks> OO. Indeed.
<Hikaru79> I see, MobyTurbo. That makes sense.
<s0cks> ogra : How far must you travel?
<kaiser-> Zugwrack hmm i didnt understand that im a total newb :)
<ogra> socomm: i think about it
<|trey|> ogra: feel free to do that... a page linking to all common pages from here.. then put that in the topic instead  :)  (would save room)
<ogra> s0cks: from germany .... not to far
<usual> wow 91 packages upgraded in hoary
* |trey| has to go soon  :(
<usual> w00t
<stvn> GoneBoB: my new machine feels sluggish compared to my old one, while the proc went from K6-400 to athlon XP 2200, trying to figure out what's causing it
<GoneBoB> ouch
<legenden> i remember being able to find it somewhere in /dev/ but now there is nothing there =s
<s0cks> ogra : What method do cds come by?
<Riddell> king_arthur_: what didn't work about it?
<usual> the cd sleves are very nice
<GotD0t> stvn ram?
<GoneBoB> stvn: is your processor running at the right speed
<ogra> s0cks: by post....what do you mean ?
<stvn> GoneBoB: thinking memory since it went from 384 to 256, and was amazed by the xorg mem use
<GoneBoB> stvn: some older motherboards need a jumper to switch to 133Mhz FSB
<socomm> s0cks: penguin delivery. :^P
<GoneBoB> oh, yes that would make a difference
<GoneBoB> I wouldn't recommend having a machine with <512mb these days
<GoneBoB> since it's so cheap
<Zugwrack> kaiser-: At the bottom of you gnome desktop on the panel there are 2 menus you can click the one on the right hand after it is clicked has a menu option system settings...when that flies out you should see network..click it and you will be able to edit your eth0 interface...check though since I ain't booted into Ubuntu right now...
<stvn> cpu = 1800MHz, so that's ok
<keknehv> back
<Matt|> GoneBoB, 192, shared with video
<GotD0t> stvn make sure of the speed of the ram is right as well
<MobyTurbo> s0cks, I got my CDs last week, they were shipped on the 8th. Keep in mind that ubuntu originates in South Africa.
<|trey|> stvn: any reason you didn't just say 1.8 Ghz?  :P
<king_arthur_> Riddell: I wasn't there but borken packages and links
<GoneBoB> Matt|: laptop?
<Matt|> yeah
<GoneBoB> yeah
<keknehv> How can I set up a MySQL database server? (for phpBB)?
<Matt|> 128 on my desktop tho :)
<Matt|> ph33r
<GoneBoB> ooh ouch
<s0cks> MobyTurbo : By regular mail?
<king_arthur_> Riddell: I found that it actually has a problem with the link you gave me
<stvn> |trey|: i'm horrible at maths ;)
<GoneBoB> I mean damn, I have 512mb ram here on my desk
<GoneBoB> and another on my desk at home
<Matt|> GoneBoB, mail it to me
<king_arthur_> Riddell: something like directories not found or similar error
<GoneBoB> well this one belongs to work
<|trey|> stvn: I am too... but its just moving the decimal  :)
<MobyTurbo> s0cks, some sort of forign parcel post service.
<GoneBoB> and the stuff at home is ECC
<Matt|> GoneBoB, it's ok i don't need more :)
<stvn> |trey|: shh ;)
<GoneBoB> pity I have no ECC mobos
<GoneBoB> 512mb ram is ~$100 AUD
<keknehv> erm... so how would I set up a MySQL database?
<|trey|> actually, I'm ok, until I get to numbers... then my head goes BOOM... equations are easy though  :)
<keknehv> (commands)
<stvn> still it's a bit overkill that it needs more than 256 to work properly, or maybe it's me running too much with too little memory :(
<GoneBoB> keknehv: install mysql-server
<MobyTurbo> s0cks, hmm, amend that - I think it did arrive via regular mail. (Someone else at my building picked it up.)
<keknehv> okay...
<s0cks> My friend just ordered 7.5 intel cds
<GoneBoB> keknehv: then run 'mysql'
<GoneBoB> CREATE DATABASE dbname
<|trey|> s0cks: 7 1/2 CD's?  idgi
<keknehv> sec
<MobyTurbo> s0cks, you shouldn't expect them to be air mailed for free.
<GoneBoB> GRANT ALL ON dbname.* TO user@'%' IDENTIFIED BY 'password'
<GoneBoB> ;
<MobyTurbo> s0cks, Mark Shuttleworth is rich but he's not Bill Gates.
<s0cks> MobyTurbo : I know. My friend (Nigel) lives in NZ. And he wants some.
<keknehv> thanks a lot GoneBob
<GoneBoB> keknehv: np
<Riddell> king_arthur: "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"  works for me
<|trey|> MobyTurbo: from what I've heard, he's not even what I would call rich... just well off and generous  :)
<MobyTurbo> s0cks, does he have broadband? It might be better for him to use an Australian mirror and download the iso.
<GoneBoB> |trey|: wow, you have high standards of rich
<GoneBoB> |trey|: I could call myself well off
<|trey|> $1b = rich .... he's got about half that afaik
<legenden> okok nevermind that then, where do you put keymaps for XFree86?
<GoneBoB> s0cks: if he's in NZ I can send him one free, I'm feeling generous today
<ogra> MobyTurbo: mine didnt come by carrier.....i'm considering a complaintment *g*
<MobyTurbo> $500 million by my standards is rich.
<GoneBoB> I have some stamps here
<arthur_junior> Riddell: could you pls repost your message here? or in PVT
<s0cks> I live in the USA. Kinda feel bad about asking for them for free....
<Riddell> arthur_junior: which message?
<GoneBoB> |trey|: what about the diminishing middle class and the 'poor' people'
<MobyTurbo> one can live off the interest of $500,000
<Tsjoklat> rich can be defined in many ways, it doesn't mean having heaps of money
<GoneBoB> MobyTurbo: not really
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: dictionary.com disagree's  :P
<arthur_junior> Riddell: sorry this is king_arthur
<GoneBoB> MobyTurbo: 500million you can though :)
<Pork> anyone tell me where /what the binary for "Music Player" is?
<GoneBoB> Pork: rhythmbox
<Tsjoklat> |trey| just getting bored about the convo about how rich he is
* |trey| would be comfortable with 500 million... but would still want to make more money...
<Pork> gonebob: thanks
<|trey|> Pork: usually /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<keknehv> GoneBoB: I get an error: Access denied for 'root@localhost' (Using password=YES)
<socomm> Pork: `whereis rhythmbox'
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: bah, it just came up  :(
<GoneBoB> keknehv: you don't want to use a password
<GoneBoB> just run 'mysql'
<Tsjoklat> |trey| he probably gets bored with it to, after all it's about the distro not the millionair
<GoneBoB> |trey|: to be honest, there are other things to worry about
<Tsjoklat> |trey| you think anyone who buys a record at Virgin Records swoons about Richard's millions? yawn
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: the millionaire pays for the distro...  without him, we would be using Fedora or Debian...
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: I do  *shrug*  :P
<GoneBoB> hell I have a hell of a lot less money than that and I spend a lot of my time trying to ignore money
<Matt|> or gentoo
<Tsjoklat> |trey| true but I just don't get the hype
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: ps, he is rich... worth $12b
<Matt|> so is Richard
<Tsjoklat> |trey| good for him :)
<GoneBoB> rich is all relative
<|trey|> Thats who we're talking about Matt|   ;)
<keknehv> GoneBob: Uh-oh. I think I messed it up earlier when I tried to get it to work. Should I re-install the MySQL stuff?
<Matt|> ah gotcha
<GoneBoB> keknehv: just running 'mysql' should work, is that the error you get?
<keknehv> yes
* |trey| thinks he just has high aspirations
<Tsjoklat> |trey| ah never mind, I am just not easily impressed by things like that :P
<GoneBoB> |trey|: 'enough' money is money enough that you don't have to worry about money
<Matt|> yup
<Matt|> that is different for everyone
<GoneBoB> don't get hung up on money for moneys sake
<ogra> GoneBoB: i second that
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: money makes the world go round... simple fact...
<keknehv> Get hung up on money for computing's sakes
<keknehv> :D
<Tsjoklat> |trey| sad but true
<Pork> im rich, and i dont even make enough money to pay the rent
<GoneBoB> |trey|: no, the world goes around according to the laws of physics
<GoneBoB> and people make money
<GoneBoB> people > money
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: lost a few girls due to not having enough money right now  :/
<socomm> Pork: Rich in cholesterol?
<Tsjoklat> |trey| you didn't want to be with women like that to begin with.. period
<GoneBoB> Pork: heh, it's all relative
<GoneBoB> I'm classed as 'rich' by my friends, and yet I wouldn't consider myself rich
<|trey|> GoneBoB: Money respesents time... People spend time to get money... without money, you have nothing.
<Pork> rich in apathy :)
<Matt|> man those type of girls really suck
<MobyTurbo> Tsjoklat, |trey|, I agree, women that care about money aren't worth it.
<Tsjoklat> I am filthy rich, I got mr. Bo :0
<socomm> |trey|: the operative word being `girls'.
<Pork> almost all women care about money
<|trey|> MobyTurbo: didn't make it easier to part with them...
<GoneBoB> |trey|: money is required for lots of stuff, however without proper... reality.. and people, money becomes pointless
<Pork> shallow creatures, most of them
<GoneBoB> and it's easy enough for your life to become pointless and lose any sense of purpose
<Matt|> Pork, you're meeting the wrong women
* Tsjoklat is glad she is one of the 'other' kind
<|trey|> socomm: no, most women want security... money represents that today...
<GoneBoB> standard evolutionary trait though
<Tsjoklat> |trey| security is relative
<ogra> Tsjoklat: lol
<|trey|> They want to know they have a roof, a car, etc etc... woman want those things.
<GoneBoB> women go for the men that can provide the best for them
<socomm> This is way offtopic.
<GoneBoB> it's not exactly surprising :)
<GoneBoB> true
<keknehv> socomm: LOL
<Tsjoklat> socomm not really... I just want a man that uses ubu :P~~~~~~
<GoneBoB> #ubuntu-offtopic if anyone wants to continue
<keknehv> meh
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: haha... you're not picky at all  :P
<keknehv> I'm too lazy to open that channel
<Pork> yeah, they should support there own selves, but they dont really want equality, no matter what they say
<Tsjoklat> |trey| nope, just a fun guy that likes linux.. and mr. Bo heheh
<|trey|> Pork: I agree very much about that!!   but yeah, I got slapped last time I said that out loud  :(
<MobyTurbo> um, who's "mr. Bo"?
<Zugwrack> I need to open port 113 which man page will cover this topic?
<|trey|> MobyTurbo: her fat cat  :P
<Pork> lol, im confident i wont see any females in this chan though
<Tsjoklat> mr. Bo is my cat, she is a huge Maine Coon
<keknehv> For example; the NY fire department has had to lower its physical standards of entry to make it easier for the "fairer sex" to get in.
<socomm> Zugwrack: are you using iptables?
* Tsjoklat kicks |trey| she is not FAT she is bigboned!
<|trey|> MobyTurbo: funily enough, mr Bo is female... I didn't get it either  :(
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: oh yeah huh  :P
<|trey|> I keep forgetting  :)
<Tsjoklat> my cat thinks/acts like she has balls.. hence MISTER
<Pork> What is Mr. Bo?
<Zugwrack> socomm: Does Ubuntu us this on a default install? If so yes..if not No
<|trey|> Pork:  a big bonned cat  :)
<Zugwrack> *use*
<GoneBoB> Tsjoklat: haha my SO wanted the 'naked people'
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: ohh... now I get it  :)
<socomm> Zugwrack: I'm not sure.
<GoneBoB> (original ubuntu artwork)
<Zugwrack> socomm: Lemme check..
<socomm> Zugwrack: As far as I know ubuntu doesn't utilise any firewall software.
<Hrdwr_BoB> no it doesn't
<Hrdwr_BoB> but also there is no external listening ports by default
<Hrdwr_BoB> so a 'firewall' is not required
<Tsjoklat> Pork: I am a female.. be warned :P
<keknehv> Unless with your install you install a server
<keknehv> lol Porl
<keknehv> Pork*
<Zugwrack> socomm: So which man page covers how to enable a given port number?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: you don't scare us just cuz you're female
<keknehv> Zugwrack: what do you want this port open for?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: only cuz you're so far away though  :P
<Tsjoklat> |trey| you should be.. I am not your average one
<|trey|> daniels: welcome back  :)
<socomm> Zugwrack: dunno.
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: all girls say that  :(
<tvon|x31> Female?
<daniels> |trey|: um, thanks?
<tvon|x31> FBI AGENT!
<socomm> Anyone know how to open up ports?
<Zugwrack> keknehv: Because if I want to run ident2 it need to have port 113 open so it can "bind" to it
<Tsjoklat> |trey| thought I had proven that to you by now
<|trey|> daniels: why the question mark?  :)
<Tsjoklat> tvon|x31 yes scary huh
<tvon|x31> Tsjoklat: ;)
<Pork> she CAN'T be average if shes in a linux chan on irc
<Tsjoklat> tvon|x31 :)
<Pork> i belive it
<kensai> Tsjoklat, yeah your not average one cause you are a geek female ;) am I wrong?
<keknehv> lol
<Tsjoklat> kensai not wrong at all
<|trey|> YOU'RE DAMNIT
<keknehv> THAT'S why she scares us
<mirak> hi
* |trey| hates that  :(
<mirak> anyone ever noticed that partition created with fdisk are not manageable with partition magic ?
<tvon|x31> Whats that saying? "Where men are men, boys are men and 16 year old girls are FBI agents"?
<socomm> Pork: How do you know `she' is running GNU/Linux?
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<Tsjoklat> "SHE" has four debian boxes, two ubu boxes and a lap with winhole
<Pork> i didnt say she was running linux, i just said shes in a linux channel, and thats geeky enough for me
<keknehv> lol
<|trey|> Tsjoklat: I still fail to see how that makes you not like any other girl though... most girls play mind games... you appear to like to also... Linux is just a hobby... no 2 females share everything in common  :P
<daniels> OFF-TOPIC.
* ogra is not scared
<Hikaru79> tvon|x31, that's DalNet's old motto, I believe
<keknehv> Lol
<kensai> Tsjoklat, everything OK but thew laptop ;)
<|trey|> daniels: we already discussed not wanting to go to #ubuntu-offtopic  :(
<Tsjoklat> kensai I know, work related though
<tvon|x31> jeez, cmon people
<mirak> what is a geek ?
<tvon|x31> Hikaru79: ah, nice
<Tsjoklat> alrighty we're out
<keknehv> Someone who knows much
<daniels> |trey|: find somewhere else, then
<kensai> Tsjoklat, ;) Understand
<Tsjoklat> mr. bo wants a nap
<Tsjoklat> toodles
<Hikaru79> mr. bo?
<keknehv> A nerd is someone who knows little, but studies much
<|trey|> daniels: I'm just liking the conversation, wherever it goes, I will continue  :)
<keknehv> Geeks know naturally, but study little
<keknehv> <--- geek
<Hikaru79> :P
<Tsjoklat> Hikaru79 scroll back... tara!
<Pork> nerds are like geeks but not as cool/smart
<|trey|> keknehv: ahh... people in my class get pissed at me for that  :)
<Pork> actually i dont think a geek really needs to be smart so much as curious
<daniels> guys.  this is not about ubuntu.  and it's gone on for ages.
<|trey|> keknehv: they study for hours... I never do, but still get higher grades  :)
* |trey| points at Ubuntu-Offtopic
<tvon|x31> daniels: its more void filling than distracting I think...if someone had an ubuntu question I'm sure the subject matter would shift
<Pork> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek
* Pork loves wikipedia
<Myke> geeks think they know a lot and study litle, then they meet college :)
<|trey|> tvon|x31: most won't ask because they don't think they would be heard though... which is daniels problem with it...  :(
<keknehv> Myke: lol
<Zugwrack> Ummm..hello I asked one and still have not gotten an answer...so that can't be true
<tvon|x31> |trey|: true
<tvon|x31> its just a way to filter out the weak
<|trey|> Myke: I'm getting straight A's and not studying... so yeah  :P
* |trey| is in college...
<tvon|x31> irc darwinism
<keknehv> Zugwrack: We don't understand the nature of your question exactly
<Pork> i had to study a lot in college
<Myke> |trey|: what's your major?
<ogra> tvon|x31: thats not what we want
<keknehv> Natural Darwinism... Social Darwinism... IRC Darwinism...
<|trey|> Myke: Network Technology.
<Myke> i guess that is some kind of programming degree, right?
<Pork> at our school networking was the course everyone took when they dropped out of engineering
<|trey|> Myke: hahh... no... basically everything you never wanted to know about how we are talking right now
<|trey|> Thats the easiest way to explain...
<Myke> |trey|: i like to know those things... :p
<socomm> Zugwrack: Ask again.
<|trey|> Everything from OSI model to TCP stack, to implementing web/dhcp/dsn etc servers and everything else you can think of
<Sintara> Hi, all.  Anyone have time to help with an NFS issue?
<|trey|> Sintara: depends what the issue is  :)
<tvon|x31> Sintara: just ask, if someone knows they'll try to help
<syK|Dash> is there any tool for automatically mounting/configuring a hd?
<Myke> |trey|: implementing web,... it's programing...
<Myke> i'm now into implementing upnp in linux
<|trey|> Myke: I never considered HTML programming, but ok  :P
<Sintara> When trying to mount an NFS share, I am informed that the server is down.  The server isn't down, of course.
<Myke> i was thinking more in the lines of doing a web server like apache
<|trey|> Myke: they wouldn't teach us Apache... got stuck with IIS  :(
<|trey|> Bachelors apparently will be teaching Apache though  :/
<Myke> lol
<Myke> doing web pages and configuration of dhcp and dns, it's easy things...
<Myke> i don't believe they teach that in college
<|trey|> Myke: I was pissed... you have no idea how mind numbingly simple IIS is... and they try to spend 2 whole weeks on it... blah...
<keknehv> syK|Dash: There is one. It is called fstab. "vi /etc/fstab"
<Zugwrack> all services use a virtual port...they have numeric designations..I am sure you know port 21 is  associated with FTP unless modified. Ident2 (ident) needs to use port 113. All of them are disable in the default install of Ubuntu...
<ogra> keknehv: vi ??
<|trey|> Myke: they do... its annoying   :/
<keknehv> It contains automount parameters
<keknehv> vi is a text editor
<Myke> no wonder you get strait A :p
<Zugwrack> So my question was/is where can I read the information to learn how to change this?
<socomm> ogra: vim
<|trey|> Myke: I want to eventually get a masters in network security though, so this is stepping stones...
<Myke> i'm learning how to resolv primitives by aproximation on computers now
<socomm> keknehv: vi, is not installed.
<keknehv> Network Security 101: why not to use windows
<ogra> keknehv: i know its just not nice to advise someone to use vi if you dont know his/her skills
<Myke> i don't like them... and they don't like me... (the primitives)
<keknehv> Syk|Dash: Well, look in the fstab file with your text editor of choice
<|trey|> keknehv: actually, enless I can find a specific course, its likely the theories will be put to practice on a windows system  :(
<ogra> keknehv: gedit is nioce for everyone, ppl that know vi will use it themselves
<Myke> |trey|: where are you from?
<keknehv> ogra: that's weird. Once someone told me to run "sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
<|trey|> Myke: orginally, Coventry England... but living in Phoenix Arizona...
<keknehv> And I got scared by nano. It's weird
<ogra> keknehv: nano is pretty well
<Sintara> So how do I enable the services I need?  (It's been quite a while since working with Linux)
<socomm> keknehv: nano is probably the best editor for neophytes.
<ogra> keknehv: remember you first vi session ?
<Zugwrack> Oh yeah..where in Phoenix?
<Myke> Sintara: you install them... usually that's enough
<|trey|> Sintara: /etc/init.d/blah start or stop or restart...
<|trey|> Zugwrack: North.... you in the Valley too?
<Myke> if you want ssh service, just install ssh and so on
<ogra> keknehv: it took me an hour or so to find out how to quit it
<socomm> keknehv: assuming that they have to go with a console app.
<Myke> ogra: control+X
<Sintara> That's what I thought, Myke.  But I'm having no luck accessing my NFS share.
<Myke> :)
<|trey|> Zugwrack: more specifically, Deer Valley
<keknehv> ogra: I remember the first vi session. I read a linux tutorial book (RedHat... BLECH) and it had a section on command line
<Zugwrack> No...I was born and raised there...I went to Paradise Valley high school many years back
<keknehv> vi was the first introduced
<Myke> Sintara: for NFS you have to config something to export the share
<candyman> hey all: I am trying to install Ubuntu on a partition on an already partitioned disk that has data, but I can't find out how. Is it possible at all? I need that since I am trying to get a dual-boot system with an already installed OS. Thanks.
<Zugwrack> Oh yeah...my kids live out in Cave Creek area
<ogra> keknehv: i was just told to use vi to edit a file
<Myke> and, on clients, more configuration to use the share
<keknehv> And then it told us about emacs, and how much better it was... but I understood vi
<|trey|> Zugwrack: I've attended Barry Goldwater and Saguaro  :)
<macewan> *think I'll test Hoary tonight
<keknehv> ogra: lol. I got the basics at least.
<ogra> keknehv: nobody told me how to use vi
<keknehv> ouch
<Zugwrack> Kewl
<Sintara> Yes, I know.  I have my /etc/exports and /etc/hosts.allow set up correctly.  I've checked ubuntulinux.org and tldp.org docs and that's the extent of the directions I found.
<ogra> keknehv: was eight years ago...now i use it daily....
<|trey|> damnit @ the time... I should be out...
<Myke> in portugal, we're starting to get to be first world countrys.... we now have dsl 8 mbps for "only" 60 euros...
<Sintara> At first, I was getting a refusal, but now it's "server is down."
<ogra> Myke: cheapo
<sivang> Myke : now that's a WOW
<Amaranth> hey, libxklavier9 has been replaced with libxklavier10 in hoary so everything that depends on it won't install (ex: gnome)
<candyman> partitions are totally sane: 20G vfat, 1G swap, 20G ext3, rest in vfat and ext3 logical drives for storage. I am trying to install on partition 3. This is hda, a 160G disk, btw. But Ubuntu does not recognise the existing partitions. Vexing.
<Myke> we also have 2 mbps for 22 euros
<Myke> but, those services are available for less than 1% of the population
* |trey| gets 5mbps down for $25.... thought that was cheap  :/
<Myke> for the others... 1 mbps for 60 euros
* calc back now
<ogra> Myke: thats a common price here in germany... (flatrate + line)
<|trey|> calc: welcome back  :)
<keknehv> candyman: ubuntu by default tries to steal your whole disk. What part of it doesn't recognize the partitions?
#ubuntu 2004-12-11
<Myke> but, here it's not flat rate..
<|trey|> keknehv: first 8 kb's or whatever...
<Myke> we have downloads limits
<|trey|> keknehv: which is the MBR
<Myke> more than 4 Gb (in 1 mbps) per month and we pay extra
<keknehv> ok...
<candyman> the part that tries to partition
<ogra> candyman: tried to switch your LBA settings in the BIOS ?
<grape> thanks for the disks ubuntu :-)
<candyman> just before, where it....
<candyman> ah,
<candyman> no, LBA in BIOS: check.
<candyman> back in a jiffy. thanks keknehv and ogra.
<keknehv> luckily, I know an ubuntu dev who walked me through the install process (compared to debian, it's a breeze)
<socomm> Sorry Ubuntu isn't here right, please leave your name and number and we'll get back to you.
<socomm> *beep*
<grape> lol
<ogra> candyman: i dunno which setting is right there.... so test it.....for some ppl it helps
<ogra> socomm :)
<grape> socomm: ubuntu already has my name and number ;-)
<Hrdwr_BoB> ahar, I can get 12gb downloads at 6mbit for $50aud/month
<candyman> ogra, I just helps it also works with my other OS
<Hrdwr_BoB> which is the best value consumer net in .au
<Myke> Hrdwr_BoB: how much is $50aud in real money? :p
<keknehv> I get unlimited bandwith at 2mbit for $50US
<ogra> hehe
<keknehv> $25US
<Hrdwr_BoB> Myke: aud is realy money
<Hrdwr_BoB> Myke: ~75%
<Hrdwr_BoB> keknehv: no
<keknehv> oh
<keknehv> sorry, old exchange rate
<Myke> in euros? how much?
<socomm> keknehv: what ISP?
<keknehv> :P
<keknehv> comcast
<Hrdwr_BoB> in euros? nfi, hangon
<socomm> Bleh, cable.
<keknehv> One thing stinks: you're not supposed to run web servers on it...
<Myke> humm... maybe i could link to you guys by wireless... then use you net connection :D
<daniels> AUD1 == GBP0.40
<Hrdwr_BoB> 29 euros
<keknehv> socomm: I actually really want to get fiber optic ;D
<Myke> uncaped 2 mbps for only 29 euros?
<Myke> :(
<Myke> ok... back to 3 world
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's 12gb capped
<will_> which country? the UK?
<Hrdwr_BoB> but yeah
<Myke> for 22 euros, i can get (when available where i live) 10 Gb at 2 mbps
<Hrdwr_BoB> most australian net is ADSL for ~ 41 euros a month
<Hrdwr_BoB> you get 512kbit
<will_> i have unlimited 8Mbit in sweden, if i was 50 meters closer to the exchange..i could have got 26Mbit !!
<calc> for ~ 22E i can get 1mbps uncapped :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> with 10-20gb download limit
<Pork> DROOL
<Hrdwr_BoB> will_: damnit!
<keknehv> will_: WOW
* calc used to get 8mbps for free
<Myke> will_: how much?
<socomm> For 5 Euros I can get 10 quarts of goat milk and a blank CD-R :^P
<grape> lol
<Pork> ive got unstable cable and the most ive ever gotten from it is about 500k/s
<Myke> socomm: breast feeded? :p
<Pork> mmm goat milk
* calc didn't realize a euro was worth so much more than USD now
<will_> it costs 400 swedish crowns
<socomm> calc: welcome too 2004.
<mjr> In Helsinki, eg. 0.5/0.5M 24 /month, 8/1M 50 /month, ADSL2 12/1M 63 /month
<calc> i'm not too surprised considering how crappy the US economy is
<Myke> mjr for what i'm paying right now for, 512/128
<will_> i think its about 35euro
<Quest-Master> My god, I hope one day Ubuntu allows su. :(
<Myke> there, i could get 8mbps/1mbps and still have money left for coffe
<Myke> :|
<will_> i get 8Mbit down, 1Mbit up :))
<mjr> Quest-Master, sudo passwd if you really want it
<ogra> Quest-Master: sudo is a sort of su ;)
<Quest-Master> I know
<calc> sudo su -
<keknehv> Quest-Master: gksudo x-term :D
<Myke> our 8 mbit service comes with only 400 kbps up
<Quest-Master> But a lot of programs I know of use su
<Myke> :|
<socomm> Quest-Master: `sudo -s' `passwd' `exit' `su'
<Quest-Master> Which I really can't change
<Hrdwr_BoB> Myke: yeah we only get 384
<Pork> lol calc
<will_> Myke: thats a bit boring!
<keknehv> Or go to "root terminal" in Applications-->System Tools
<Hrdwr_BoB> 256 with 'normal' adsl
<Quest-Master> Just gets annoying after a while x_x
<ogra> keknehv: that was the exact opposite to vi /etc/fstab lol
<Pork> the internet sucks now
<Myke> well... i live 22 kms away from college...
<Hrdwr_BoB> the problem is, in australia, the network is owned by telstra
<Hrdwr_BoB> who owns almost all the DSLAMs
<keknehv> ogra: what?
<Myke> and, i'm in a project to build a wireless bridge into there...
<ogra> <keknehv> Quest-Master: gksudo x-term :D
<dad> goodmorning Ogra
<Myke> we have 200 mbps at university
<keknehv> ogra: what about it?
<ogra> dad: hi dad, good evening :)
<Myke> so... i can max out a 50 wireless mbps link if i can build it :)
<ogra> <ogra> keknehv: that was the exact opposite to vi /etc/fstab lol
<keknehv> ogra: I'm still confused. How was that the opposite?
<mjr> (in Tampere, Finland, the bastards get ADSL2+ 24M/1M for 63 /month ;)
<Amaranth> gksudo gnome-terminal ;)
<keknehv> that too
<ogra> keknehv: gksudo x-term  100% gui, userfriendly, nice...... vi /etc/fstab .....
<dad> in japan i get 100mbs optical cable for $45 au
<ogra> hmm
<Quest-Master> Does anyone know how to fix KMid so it stops saying "Cannot get access to /dev/sequencer; maybe another program is using it?"
<Quest-Master> At first
<zenwhen_> :(
<Quest-Master> There was no /dev/sequencer
<Quest-Master> So I made it
<zenwhen_> wtf the color of undustrial changed
<Amaranth> ...
<Quest-Master> And gave users and root access to it
<ogra> Quest-Master: wont help.....
<Quest-Master> And it still doesn't work
<Amaranth> you can't "create" it
<ogra> Quest-Master: udev will delete it
<Quest-Master> Hm
<keknehv> Is 3GB swap space overkill if I only have 192M RAM?
<Quest-Master> I think so
<Quest-Master> :P
<Amaranth> keknehv: i never used more then 512MB total RAM, so i'd say so
<ogra> Quest-Master: you will need a actual sequencer device for it to appear
<socomm> keknehv: yes.
<Myke> keknehv: yes
<keknehv> lol... (I KNEW it...)
<mjr> keknehv, let's put it this way; if you ever need 3G swap, your system is already quite unusable ;)
<Myke> so, why did you asked?
<keknehv> Yah, I need to get more ram...
<Quest-Master> ogra: And how do I get that?
<Quest-Master> Midi works fine in Windows
<Myke> i need to get a atx box :|
<ogra> Quest-Master: by loading the right driver (module) if your soundcard supports it
<keknehv> System (basic) specs: 700 MHz PII, 80GB 7200 RPM Seagate IDE/133,64MB PCI NvidiaMX440...
<keknehv> It's a land of unbalanced stuff :D
<Quest-Master> ogra: Any guides on how to do that?
<Hrdwr_BoB> computers are disposable these days
<Hrdwr_BoB> so incredibly cheap
<Myke> hummm..
<Myke> do you want to dispose some computers to my house? :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> heh
<Hrdwr_BoB> I just disposed about 20
<Myke> :(
<keknehv> AAAAHHH!!!
<socomm> Hrdwr_BoB: why not keep them around?
<Myke> 20... a perfecly nice cluster
<keknehv> Hrdwr_BoB: HERESY!
<matlads> hello
<Myke> what where the specs of those computers?
<keknehv> hello
<socomm> Myke: Or repair parts.
<matlads> can I install ubuntu's xorg cleanly on a sid system?
<Hrdwr_BoB> socomm: because they were crap
<Quest-Master> And, is Qt in the apt repos.?
<Hrdwr_BoB> PII and below
<Hrdwr_BoB> we only have so much space
<Myke> i could use those computers...
<Hrdwr_BoB> even in terms of the power they use for the computing power they provide
<Hrdwr_BoB> Myke: yes and they were donated to .. some computing-group-or-other
<keknehv> Just wondering... anyone have any idea if I can connect GNiall (basically AI) to IRC? Place IRC input into GNiall (It's a GTK-Input)
<Myke> with the ones less than 400 mhz and more than 100 mhz, i would build hot spots for wireless
<Myke> so i could hang them out in trees and such for higher coverage
<Hrdwr_BoB> lol
<keknehv> Myke: Weird picture. LOL
<Myke> i have a very flat city
<mjr> keknehv, you'd probably have to code some glue yourself
<Myke> with 5 hot spots in the right places...
<keknehv> Ack... ok
<Myke> it would be possible to cover it all
<keknehv> Myke: Wireless is less secure... ETHERNET SHALL RULE THE WORLD
<socomm> Myke: Necessity, mother of all invention.
<Myke> keknehv: try to have 4 kms ethernet cables
<graham> hi. I just tried running straw on hoary and it fails. It doesn't appear to be compatible with the version of python-gnome installed. straw is in universe; will that kind of thing be dealt with before hoary is released?
<socomm> Lazy Americans with their Ethernet cables.
<Myke> just put two ap's and two antenas on roof tops and et voila, link
* socomm nods head in disgust.
<Myke> ipsec over the link and, perfecly secure
<keknehv> Myke: a great start to a computer... 20 ~300MHz computers
<keknehv> socomm: lol
<keknehv> Are there any standard IRC accessing libs?
<Myke> i made a 13 kms wireless link by mistake... :)
<daniels> Myke: interesting
<Myke> i was aiming at one friend on the same city at 3 kms...
<daniels> Myke: most wireless firmware has a timeout of 10ms for packets
<socomm> graham: maybe, report it to the mailing list.
<Myke> and end up catching another friend in another city 13 kms away
<Myke> (strait line)
<daniels> Myke: doing a quick back-of-the-hand calculation on the speed of light, you wouldn't get more than three
<graham> socomm, okay, thanks.
<daniels> without hacking the firmware on whichever wireless hardware you were using
<daniels> (three -> three kilometres)
<Myke> daniels, 10 ms for light to travel 3 kms?
<Myke> so... light travels at 300 kms per second?
<keknehv> that's sortof bogus...
<keknehv> LOL
<keknehv> Slower than a speeding jet... LIGHT!
<graham> fast jet
<Myke> lol
<graham> mach 1000
<keknehv> graham: even more than that
<Myke> daniels: at 13 kms i get around 4 ms pings
<keknehv> Myke: what kind of connection is this?
<daniels> er, sorry, microseconds
<Myke> i get 400 kbps download in 802.11b
<warty_> hihi
<Myke> keknehv: wireless, b norm
<keknehv> ...hello...
<Myke> 11 mbps wireless
<warty_> werent ppl saying that the lived cd's from shi it are messed?
<daniels> Myke: really?
<daniels> Myke: that's really amazing
<keknehv> Myke: I thought it was limited to below 150ft
<Myke> 400 Mbytes/s real speed
<Myke> more wireless devices have 35 mw power
<Myke> i just buy senao hardware, working at 200 mw
<Myke> and connect them to a 24 dbi antenas
<keknehv> Myke: You cranked up the power?
<keknehv> Myke: well that explains it
<Myke> no, they come like this from factory
<daniels> Myke: the fact your pings travel 26km over an incredibly unreliable link in 4ms is quite staggering
<daniels> Myke: not to mention the latency caused by hardware
<Myke> the link it's quite stable
<Myke> think in wireless frequencies a bit like light
<Myke> you can't see what's in another side of the wall
<eclipse> f
<eclipse> d
<daniels> Myke: so you don't get any packet loss whatsoever over 13km?
<Myke> but, you can see a flashlight kms away with the right devices
<graham> keknehv, eh? mach 1 == ~300 m/s -> 300 km/s is a 1000 times faster. or not?
<candyman> this is really fucked up: the ubuntu install disk does not recognise my partitions, but the live one does!
<candyman> wtf!
<Myke> daniels: depends.. on the link...
<keknehv> graham: NOOOO... mach 1 = ~300m/h Meters per HOUR... not second
<daniels> Myke: zero packet loss over 13km is truly staggering
<daniels> Myke: i commend you on your network engineering efforts
<Myke> the link at 13 kms it's a clear sight link.. so, almost no packet loss.. no more than usual
<graham> keknehv, I can walk 300 m in a hour.
<usual> more than who
* candyman kicks ubuntu in the shin
<daniels> Myke: none caused by interference, of course
<Myke> the one at 3 kms it's a bit tricky.. so, more packloss.. real 200 kbytes/s at 3 kms
<ogra> graham: wow
<daniels> you should document your experiences and loudly start recommending this hardware and show everyone yours etup
<keknehv> graham: woops... that's 300km/h
<daniels> because this truly is amazing wireless hardware -- congratulations again on your setup
<daniels> look forward to seeing your site soon
<Amaranth> wimax?
<Myke> 300 km/h it's not match 1
<keknehv> I get an error message when tring to run mysql. ryanh@pulaewe:~ $ mysql
<keknehv> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Myke> daniels: it's not that amazing...
* Amaranth kicks libxklavier10
<siimo> does any ubuntu user use Eclipse 3.0 ?
<Myke> in arizona (if my memory is correct) the was a link at 70 kms
<Myke> i saw it on slashdot
<Amaranth> 13km ~= 6mi?
<keknehv> slashdot is awesome
<siimo> with the default ubuntu theme eclipse buttons are cut in half o_O
<daniels> Myke: with stock wireless hardware, obviously
<Quest-Master> Stupid /dev/sequencer
<graham> keknehv, http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/sound/souspe.html
<keknehv> Did you see the article on Blu-Ray discs made out of corn?
<Quest-Master> MURDER TIME
<daniels> Myke: that they didn't aim, and just got there by accident
<keknehv> so how do I get mysql working?
<keknehv> error message:
<keknehv> <daniels> Myke: that they didn't aim, and just got there by accident
<ogra> Quest-Master: tried: sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss ?
<keknehv> doh
<ficusplanet> I just moved to hoary.  How do I make it automatically check for updates?
<keknehv> ryanh@pulaewe:~ $ mysql
<keknehv> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Myke> they are in strait line...
<graham> ficusplanet, why automatically? wouldn't you rather be around?
<Myke> almost strait line...
<keknehv> What do I run to start the MySql Server?
<Myke> and the antenas give % amplitude coverage
<Amaranth> 6mi wireless connection?
<graham> keknehv, /etc/init.d/mysql start? (I've not got it)
<ogra> ficusplanet: hoary is unstable.... you should check your updates all the time
<Amaranth> damn, my router won't make it to the front porch
<ficusplanet> I don't want to manually check for updates.  I want it to notify when they are available.
<Myke> so, we got the signal in the antena... and when we saw the signal there... we just aimed it a litle better mesauring the link quality and power
<Amaranth> brb
<Myke> we have a portuguese site with all the activities our wireless comunity is doing... checkit out... http://wireless.com.pt
<graham> ficusplanet, do an "apt-get update" and then an "apt-get -s dist-upgrade" to see what would happen. slap it in a cron job and it'll email you the output, then you can see if it would download anything if you ran it without -s
<Zugot> what firewall software do you use on top of ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> ogra: modprobe returns some syntax stuff
<graham> Zugot, iptables
<Myke> Zugot: gShield script
<Quest-Master> ogra: snd-seq-oss isn't found
<Quest-Master> Try to install it?
<ficusplanet> graham, Are you sure there is a way to make the Ubuntu Update Manager just check for me?
<Myke> Quest-Master: oss? why don't you try alsa?
<ogra> Quest-Master: thats impossible, its in the standard kernel
<ogra> Myke: that is alsa
<Quest-Master> o_0
<graham> ficusplanet, ah, synaptic? not sure. I imagine it would only be interactive, but I may be wrong.
<Quest-Master> Well, it's not working apparently
<Zugot> graham, i was looking for a package...
<Zugot> hmm
<ogra> Myke: its the oss emu.....needed for /dev/sequencer
<Myke> oh... i just saw.. oss, was guessing it was from open sound system
<graham> Zugot, there's firestarter, but I've never tried it so can't recommend...
<ficusplanet> graham, No.  Ubuntu Update Manager.  If you're in Hoary, install update-manager and then look in your system tools menu.
<siimo> Qo-noS, modprobe snd-seq-oss
<ogra> Myke: its a bit confusing ;)
<graham> ficusplanet, cool. downloading...
<Quest-Master> I'm really having problems with apt-get
<Quest-Master> :x
<Quest-Master> It installs things, and then other programs can't find them
<ogra> Quest-Master: what says: uname -r
<Quest-Master> And I try to install them again, and apt-get insists they are installed
<Quest-Master> Anyhow
<Quest-Master> I'm trying that now ogra
<Quest-Master> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<ogra> Quest-Master: looks ok
<ogra> Quest-Master: ls /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-*/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko
<Myke> Quest-Master: do this: lsmod | grep snd
<Zugot> what are the sources for warty?
<Zugot> i don't have the ability to update from the cd
<Zugot> nevermind... it was commented out in the sources.list file
<Zugot> i need to stop rushing
<ogra> hehe
<Zugot> i just installed ubuntu to use as my router
<Zugot> i'll put the wireless ap behind that
<Zugot> i'm tired of routing through the ap... not enough control
<Myke> Zugot: do you want to connect wireless to me? :)
<dad> any way to rmv a full directory ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> rm -r dir
<Myke> rm -rf dir
<dad> thnks
<Myke> better use the f
<Myke> or you will have to type "y" lots of times
<Zugot> now i need to find a firestarter deb
<Myke> also, rm doesn't move to trash
<socomm> Zugot: firestarter is the Universe repo.
<Myke> you can always use nautilus to remove that dir
<ficusplanet> for anyone interested, upgrade-notifier will automatically check for updates in hoary
<dad> thnks that was easy
<Zugot> socomm, i see it now.... thanks
<graham> ficusplanet, cool. I downloaded it and then typed "pkill -f gnome" to restart my panel. oops.
<Zugot> using ubuntu after using gentoo for so long make everything seem way quicker
<Quest-Master> ogra: Trying that now
<Quest-Master> ogra: The first thing just returns itself
<Quest-Master> Trying grep and lsmod
<ogra> Quest-Master: or try: sudo modprobe snd-seq-device
<graham> ficusplanet, have you managed to see a package's changes in update-manager? mine is giving me trace backs on the console.
<Quest-Master> ogra: the second returns a bunch of values
<Quest-Master> Wanna see them in #flood ogra?
<ogra> Quest-Master: show thwm
<ogra> them
<ficusplanet> graham, It works fine for me.
<Gmail> wb dad
<graham> ficusplanet, must be my crap connection. it looks like DNS failures.
<ogra> Quest-Master: ok, try: sudo modprobe snd-seq-device
<graham> ah, I had a bad proxy variable set.
<Quest-Master> Ok
<riddley> if I'm *very* comfortable with upgrading distributions (say, testing->unstable) in Debian, should I find warty->hoary on AMD64 any more difficult? Also, how's Hoary's stability when compared to Debian stable?
<Quest-Master> ogra: It doesn't return anything
<ogra> Quest-Master: great
<riddley> er s/compared to Debian stable/compared to Debian UNstable/
<ogra> Quest-Master: is the /dev/sequencer there ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> riddley: then you should be fine
<Hrdwr_BoB> there will probably be a few issues
<riddley> Hrdwr_BoB: thanks :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> but as long as you're cool with that
<Quest-Master> Well, the one I made is
<Quest-Master> Otherwise, there wasn't one there
<ogra> Quest-Master: the one you made wasnt working.....
<Myke> Quest-Master: why do you need /dev/sequencer ?
<Quest-Master> Seems not
<Quest-Master> Myke: For KMid
<riddley> anyone know why there's no gkrellm package for amd64 ?
<ogra> Quest-Master: normally the device nodes in /dev are created by udev
<ogra> Quest-Master: if the module for the device is loaded....
<Quest-Master> ogra: I have no idea why it wouldn't
<ogra> Quest-Master: funnily yout module listing shows all modules needed.....
<ogra> Quest-Master: was this warty or hoary ?
<Quest-Master> Warty.
<ogra> Quest-Master: hmm, there it should work flawless
<fissh> hi
<coolio> hi
<Quest-Master> ogra: Trouble seems to follow me EVERYWHERE in the Linux world.
<coolio> I have a question about using the ruby scripting language and ubuntu
<Quest-Master> Looks like it has caught up to me now in Ubuntu XD
<ogra> Quest-Master: just dont give up.... :)
<Quest-Master> I gave up on Suse, lol.
<fissh> does any budy known how can i do $sudo modconf
<fissh> ther? no modconf
<Quest-Master> When I can't find any help anywhere, I give up and move to the next distro
<ogra> Quest-Master: ubuntu is the most likely one to get over it.....
<Quest-Master> Yeah, it's worked beautifully so far
<Quest-Master> It's just those few problems that annoy me so much
<graham> coolio, I don't use it, but fire away anyway.
<Quest-Master> Plus, this is probably the IRC channel that has the most users anyhow XD
<Myke> Quest-Master: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<ogra> fissh: because modconf isnt there ?
<Quest-Master> Everyone else has around 150
<Quest-Master> Ok myke
<coolio> After installing ruby with apt-get...why is the command for ruby "ruby1.8" but when you install from source it is just "ruby"
<Quest-Master> Woot, it looks like that wasn't installed
<socomm> coolio: there are different versions in the repo.
<Quest-Master> Installing it now
<Quest-Master> :D
<socomm> coolio: meaning that each version installs its own binary for instance ruby1.8.
<coolio> Is that normal for debian to label programs with version numbers...just make sure there is no confusion
<ogra> Myke: i dont think this will solve the device issue
<graham> coolio, have you installed ruby and ruby1.8? I'm guessing here, but I imagine the ruby package will manage a link that gives you /usr/bin/ruby
<graham> coolio, debian has some rather cool stuff for managing alternative versions of stuff; the symlinks I just mentioned are the result
<Myke> ogra: i'm looking into it... let me see :p
<socomm> coolio: yes some programs and libraries do this.
<socomm> coolio: some not most.
<coolio> oh...ok...Thanks...I'll check that directory
<graham> at least, that was what the python packages did last time I checked.
<ogra> Quest-Master: look if there are any midi devices in the list from: cat /dev/sndstat
<Myke> ogra: i believe that's some kind of lib so that oss programs use alsa
<Myke> but, i couldn't test it yet...
<ogra> Myke: hmm....but the app checks for a working /dev/sequencer apparently
<coolio> Thanks alot...makes sense
* graham puts on his pyjamas...
<graham> night
<Zugot> what program can i use to graphically install and remove programs?
<ogra> Zugot: synaptic
<ogra> Zugot: Computer->System Tools->Synaptic
<Zugot> ogra... i'm not using gnome... i'll just run it from the command line
<fissh> thanks ogra
<fissh> bye
<ogra> Zugot: sudo synaptic , or gksudo synaptic
<Myke> just did: sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss
<Myke> and problem solved
<Tsjoklat> Zugot: or use kpackage
<ogra> Myke: thats what i tried first
<Myke> but, can't be sure that stock kernel also works... (i build my recently)
<Myke> but, the module is there.. comes with 2.6.8.1
<ogra> Myke: stock works....
<ogra> Myke: its already loaded according to his lsmod output
<Myke> well... he has to: rmmod snq-seq-oss
<Myke> rm /dev/sequencer
<Myke> that he created
<Myke> then modprobe once more
<coolio> #quit
<coolio> quit
<Myke> anyone here managed to put suspend to disk working?
<Myke> coolio: try using /quit :p
<socomm> coolio: /quit
<coolio> thanks
<ogra> Myke: tried the howto ?
<chitiri> which jabber client would you recommend to do jabber administrative tasks ?
<Myke> ogra: i did it last night
<Myke> i just don't seam capable of mixing it with bottsplash
<ogra> Myke: bah bootsplash
<Myke> :D
<Myke> it would look cool...
<Myke> but... my "cool" definition would probably get me killed by most linux fans
* ogra can patiently wait for usplash
<Myke> usplash?
<Myke> what's that?
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<Skwid_> http://shweet.bendug.org/~mark/
<Skwid_> dude
<Skwid_> these are sweet
<socomm> Skwid_: thanks for the link.
<Myke> so sweet
<Myke> just changed my wallpaper :)
<Myke> i like "ubuntu onfire" :)
<chitiri> do exists something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<Skwid_> i like the blue one
<ogra> chitiri: not yet
<ogra> chitiri: but it is planned
<chitiri> ok
<ogra> chitiri: for now use synaptic.....
<Pork> theyre all so low res
<ogra> chitiri: or apt-cache / apt-file
<GotD0t> anybody know why those OOo packages in hoary don't upgrade?
<Rene_S> Did anyone do a warty to hoary update today ?  And if you did, did you experience any problems ?
<GotD0t> Rene_S: what seems to be your problem?
<ogra> Pork: look on the mailing list for announcements from volvoguy, he makes svg backgrounds....(never seen them though)
<grape> Rene_S: no problems here on hoary
<Rene_S> GotD0t, not everything updated cleanly, as a matter of fact it didnt download the panel or the control centre
<bytecoder> I've been hearing a lot about Hoary lately. Can anyone tell me what's so special about it compared to Warty?
<GotD0t> Rene_S: define not updated cleanly
<Quest-Master> Myke: Installed that package
<ogra> bytecoder: its unstable/development
<bytecoder> ogra: I know, I was talking feature-wise
<socomm> Rene_S: dist-upgrade
<ogra> bytecoder: me too ;)
<Rene_S> Well normally when i do a system upgrade all the things that can be updated are.  Today they were not,
<Quest-Master> ogra, doing cat /dev/sndstat now
<ogra> Quest-Master: look for midi
<Myke> just noticed something
<Quest-Master> Wow, it's there
* Quest-Master sees if KMid works
<Rene_S> Its not that big of a deal, I just wondering if I missed something or if i did something wrong
<GotD0t> Rene_S: what packages were not updated
<Myke> since my upgrade samba (the recent security updates)
<Myke> i can't see my local network in nautilus
<candyman> I think I have found the problem with my disk, if someone wants to follow me to #flood I can paste the partition table for you. I don't know how to fix it, though.
<grape> hmm something was wonky with grabbing time from the ntp server...
<Quest-Master> YESYESYESYESYES
<Quest-Master> Thank you myke and ogra :D
<candyman> say when
<ogra> Quest-Master :)
<grape> but that's whatcha get running unstable ;-)
<Rene_S> gnome-panel, gnome-control centre, evolution capplets and someothers i forgot to write down
<Myke> Quest-Master: did it work?
<Quest-Master> Of course :D
<Quest-Master> Thanks
<Myke> what was the problem?
<Quest-Master> That driver.
<Myke> your hand made dir?
<Quest-Master> No
<ogra> Quest-Master: add snd-seq-oss to /etc/modules
<Quest-Master> It was the driver which wasn't installed
<Quest-Master> Ok
<ogra> Quest-Master: so its loaded on boot
<GotD0t> Rene_S: i dont think its a problem... you can try selecting them by hand if you want
<speel> hey does ubuntu have a security patch repository?
<Rene_S> when i do that i get a libxklavier dependency problem, apparently it wants 9 and 8 and 10 are on the servers
<ogra> speel: look in your sources.list/synaptic repositorys
<Matt|> hi all. When new windows appear in metacity, they are not automatically the active window. Does anyone know how to change this?
<Rene_S> I am gonna try it again, it may have been a glitch, basically just wondering if they broke something today or not
<speel> no secuirty repos come with the stock install im asking if there is any i can add
<ogra> speel: they are in the default sources.list
<ogra> speel: just enable them
<Myke> anyone here stoped seeing lan members after samba upgrade?
<Quest-Master> Hm
<ogra> ?
<Quest-Master> The MIDI is playing.. except I can't hear it
<ogra> Quest-Master: volume control ?
<Myke> Quest-Master: use the mixer to put it up
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> I put them all up, still can't hear it
<Quest-Master> Going to look at the other options
<Quest-Master> Which one represents the MIDI output?
<ogra> Quest-Master: good question....just turn them all up a bit....
<Quest-Master> Hehe
<Matt|> no one for the metacity question?
* ogra can fully agree havoc penningtons rants about the mixer app
<Matt|> Quest-Master, make sure none of em are muted :)
<ogra> Matt|: looks like a hoary bug
<WebMaven> hello folks.
<WebMaven> is this the correct place to report a problem with Shipit?
<Matt|> ogra, yeah? It's been like this for a while
<ogra> WebMaven: tell us, but better file a bug or write to the mailing list to make it not disappear
<Skwid_> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=160&PHPSESSID=9f7def1293e3311082589f8746b62296
<Skwid_> a lot of ubuntu stuff on there too :)
<ogra> Matt|: probably preparation for xcompmgr ?
<Quest-Master> I should look at the Alsa Mixer right?
<Matt|> ogra, oh i'm not sure. try it on your hoary box: the window comes to the top ok, but is not highlighted. So for example, when you close firefox and there are more tabs open, you get the little prompt up, but it is not active window
<ogra> Quest-Master: if in doubt.... on both :)
<ogra> Matt|: i noticed it already.... but didnt look deeper into it
<Matt|> ogra, ok as long as its not me and there is no obvious fix
<Bunbu> hello everyone. This is the first time that I use IRC so I ignore the proper etiquette.
<ogra> Matt|: look in gconf-editor if there is an option...dunno
<Matt|> ogra, yeah have looked
<Matt|> ogra, 3159
<Bunbu> I have a problem with totem, it works fine when is windowed but when I play any video full screen it just disappears.
<socomm> Bunbu: you mean crashes.
<Quest-Master> x_x, nothing's working
<Bunbu> I guess but I don't receive any error message, totem just disappears from my desktop.
<ogra> Bunbu: warty or hoary ?
<Bunbu> warty
<ogra> Bunbu: totem or totem-xine ?
<Bunbu> totem
<Quest-Master> Argh
<Bunbu> totem-xine works ok
<candyman> hey, what kernel does ubuntu-installer run?
<candyman> is it the same as ubuntu-live?
<ogra> Matt|: looks like 3159, yes
<Matt|> ogra, yeah that is it
<Quest-Master> Bunbu: That happens to me too every now and then with lots of programs
<duncanm> any have experience setting up SCIM/UIM on ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> Got so far, and had to get stuck on Volume Control
<Quest-Master> XD
<ogra> candyman: the kernels may be similar, but the hw detection system on the live cd is different i guess
<Bunbu> it just happens with totem. I think it has something to do with gstreamer cause gxine and totem-xine work alright
<Matt|> nite all
<ogra> Quest-Master: the modules may be loaded in the wrong order, or your hand created device broke it.....
<candyman> well, the problem seems to be a 137 GB limit with disks, or so I'm tlod
<Quest-Master> :(
<Quest-Master> Should I delete the /dev/sequencer and reboot?
<ogra> Quest-Master: udev will clean /dev on next boot...
<Quest-Master> Or just reboot?
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Gwildor> .join #beatrix
<Quest-Master> I'll do that then
<A|F> Hello how do i know if I have hoary already?
<ogra> Quest-Master: that will clean /dev
<Quest-Master> ok
<Quest-Master> :)
<Gwildor> A|F, did you change your sourcelist, and apt-get upgrade?
<Rob|Linux> Gwildor, I changed my sourcelist through synaptic ( changed warty to haory ) and did the smart upgrade through synaptic too
<Gwildor> Rob|Linux, then you are hoary
<giard> what's the easiest way to see which package provides a certain file?
<giard> I'm looking for Xauth.h
<Rob|Linux> when I had mandrake I would go into the console and type something and it said mandrakelinux official for the i586 , how do you dothat n ubuntu
<ogra> giard: you could install apt-file
<Dethread> uname -a ?
<ogra> Rob|Linux: cat /etc/issue
<WebMaven> ogra, I ordered 5 i386 CDs and 5 AMD64, and got 10 i386.
<ogra> WebMaven: damnit...thats bad....
<Rob|Linux> yea
<giard> ogra, do I just run "apt-file search Xauth.h"?
<WebMaven> It *might* have been that I originally ordered 10 i386, but changed it 5 minutes later.
<Rob|Linux> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<ogra> giard: first apt-file update
<ogra> giard: afterwards...yes
<WebMaven> ogra, so, I have now changed it again (after receiving the CDs) to 20 AMD64.
<giard> ogra, ah!  thanks
<ogra> WebMaven: post it to the mailing list (ubuntu-users i guess)
<Cloudchaser> hello..will i be able to fix grup if i have to reinstall windows on dual boot system?
<Cloudchaser> thats grub :) not grup
<ogra> giard: its like packages.debian.org without web interface :)
<clee> ogra: yeah, you'll be able to fix it
<zapada_> how do I know if my ubuntu CD's have beenshipped or not?
<WebMaven> ogra, So, can I expect to get more CDs, or do edits just not affect the shipit system?
<giard> how strange
<giard> so, I have the package installed
<ogra> WebMaven: i am not sure....i got 10 i386 as ordered....
<giard> but I don't see the file
<WebMaven> zapada_, the shipit system will only show if the order has been sent to the manufacturer.
<zapada_> ok
<zapada_> I don't see anything changed
<zapada_> and I ordered nov 14th
<WebMaven> ogra, but, I'm assuming you didn't change your order?
<Myke> strange... i can acess smb://computer in nautilus.. but it no longer finds those computers right away... so, i don't see the computers in my lan when in network folder :|
<ogra> WebMaven: i added some ppc and amd64 later.... so i assume, if i get them i get them far later
<WebMaven> zapada_, it will take a while, but that page will eventually show whether the CD order has been sent to the manufacturer (at the top of the page).
<ogra> giard: xlibs-static-dev is installed ?
<WebMaven> ogra, Hmm.
<yann_> hi :)
<WebMaven> OK, Maybe so.
<Quest-Master> Hey
<Quest-Master> Well, ogra, it didn't work
<Quest-Master> XD
<yann_> I'm french, and considering opening a french ubuntu-fan site
<WebMaven> ogra, OK, I will send it to the mailing list.
<WebMaven> thanks.
<yann_> ubuntu-fr.org, why not
<ogra> Quest-Master: claning /dev didnt work ?
<yann_> would that be ok for ubuntu developpers?
<Quest-Master> I'm not French, but I know a good amount :)
<Quest-Master> Took it as Foreign Language :D
<Quest-Master> ogra: Dunno if it did
<Quest-Master> But it still isn't coming out of those darn speakers XD
<Quest-Master> Oh.
<ogra> Quest-Master: look if /dev/sequencer is gone now
<zapada_> I WANT UBUNTU!
<Quest-Master> And I believe no MIDI output is being produced
<Quest-Master> Which might be why I can't hear it, lol
<Dethread> zapada: ?
<ogra> zapada_: download it
<zapada_> I cant
<giard> ogra:  yeap, and I'm looking at it dpkg-query -L output, and I don't see Xauth.h
<zapada_> 56k :(
<zapada_> that's why I ordered CDs
<Quest-Master> Order a CD!
<zapada_> I DID
<giard> ogra:  unfortunately the problem might just be that I'm using hoary
<Quest-Master> Ah, good :)
<samrolken> Is this the right place to ask a question about the gnoppix livecd?
<zapada_> its been since Nov. 14 since I ordered
<zapada_> and no updates
<Quest-Master> Most likely not
<ogra> Quest-Master: what does cat /dev/sndstat say now ?
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<Gwildor> zapada_, mine shipped the 11th, i just got them today
<ogra> zapada_: they take some time
<zapada_> damn
<zapada_> ok
<Quest-Master> I'll show in #flood
<zapada_> could I get them before xmas? :)
<zapada_> would be a nice present
<ogra> giard: hehe, no xlibs-static-dev then i guess ....hoary == xorg
<samrolken> Where would I find some help with a question about the gnoppix livecd?
<socomm> samrolken: #gnoppix?
<Gwildor> why wont OOo upgrade, in synaptic, hoary, when i do a smart upgrade, all of the OOo packages get left behind <not to be upgraded>
<socomm> samrolken: guess not.
<Quest-Master> ogra: Showed it in #flood
<Quest-Master> Look at it fast before zapada's webpage takes over!
<ogra> Quest-Master: could hardly read it....
<Quest-Master> Paste it again then?
<Myke> ppl, any idea, why when i go to: network:/// in nautilus i can't see any other computer?
<ogra> Quest-Master: nope.... midi seems there
<giard> ogra:  Ahhh!  got it, it's called "libxau-dev"
<Quest-Master> There
<Quest-Master> What could it possibly be then? :(
<ogra> Quest-Master: try: lsmod|grep snd_seq
<zapada_> UBUNTU MUST COME TO ME
<Quest-Master> There, it's in #flood ogra
<ogra> Quest-Master: no snd_seq_device ?
<ogra> ahh, see it
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> What it could it be.
<lupus_> I have a multimedia keyboard
<lupus_> and started xev
<ogra> Quest-Master: look in /dev for sequencer, then try an additional: sudo modprobe snd_seq_oss and look again
<lupus_> but with 7 keys
<lupus_> I don't get any debug info
<Quest-Master> Ok ogra.
<Quest-Master> ogra: There's no folder called sequencer, but there is a file
<ogra> Quest-Master: thats ok... was it there before the modprobe command ?
<Quest-Master> I didn't check
<ogra> argh
<illustre> can someone define ubuntu for me?
<zapada_> a linux distro.
<ogra> illustre: humanity to others
<illustre> source rpms what format?
<zapada_> is ubuntu really based in isle of man?
<yann_> well, french support site for ubuntu coming soon, i hope :)
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/meaning-of-ubuntu
<illustre> what is warty
<mjr> "Come to the Isle of Man. Please."
<zapada_> je suis francais
<ogra> illustre: the stable release
<ogra> illustre: warty warthog
<illustre> is it a source oriented distro?  rpms?
<ogra> Quest-Master: chack kmidi
<yann_> lo zapada :)
<ogra> illustre: debian based
<ogra> illustre: gnome based
<mjr> hmm, so more presicely, ubuntu is Zulu?
<EfaistOs> hi
<mjr> good to know, somebody asked me that :)
<illustre> ohhh i like that gnome based
<EfaistOs> is there some problems in hoary tonight ?
<Quest-Master> KMid you mean right ogra?
<ogra> Quest-Master: yep....(last time i used kde was about 1.2)
<Quest-Master> Oh, rofl
<illustre> downloding live iso shut 9 hours to go on my dsl connection
<Quest-Master> I'm back on KDE.. even though I love Gnome to death
<Quest-Master> Btw, it's still not working
<ogra> Quest-Master: why do you use kde then, if you like gnome this much ?
<illustre> ogra: main hq where?
<Quest-Master> I feel in outer space when I use Gnome XD
<Quest-Master> Like, I don't have full control over my computer
<ogra> illustre: living room of mark shuttleworth probably
<illustre> ogra: and he is ?
<Quest-Master> And I don't know what I am doing or such (even though really I do, but yeah, it's just that feeling)
<Quest-Master> I hope they address that in the next Gnome release
<ogra> illustre: the nice guy who pays for it all
<zapada_> is ubuntu rich?
<zapada_> they pay to ship their CDs
<zapada_> that incredable
<zapada_> I love you ALL
<ogra> illustre: google for him
<Quest-Master> Do you guys know how he got so rich?
<ogra> Quest-Master: he founded thawte
<Quest-Master> What's that?
<ogra> Quest-Master: a security company (encryption and such)
<pcnerd37> Can anybody tell me what AMD processors does Ubuntu Linux support?
<ogra> pcnerd37: all ?
<pcnerd37> if possible
<ogra> pcnerd37: all
<ogra> pcnerd37: i think
<pcnerd37> im mainly curious if it supports the AMD Althon XP 2600+?
<zapada_> who created thawte""?
<ogra> pcnerd37: pretty sure
<pcnerd37> ok, thanks alot ogra
<illustre> ogra :where is he from?
<Quest-Master> Still no MIDI output ;-;
<pcnerd37> i got my big package of cds today and i was just curious to make sure it would run on my system
<ogra> pcnerd37: install linux-image-k7 after installation
<pcnerd37> where can i get that?
<pcnerd37> and what does it do?
<ogra> pcnerd37: use the i386 cd for athlon
<pcnerd37> ok
<ogra> pcnerd37: that is the athlon optimized kernel
<Poof> Hello All! I just installed Ubuntu on my AMD 64, I have 2 hard disks and i wanted to make it a dual boot system, I have Window$ installed already... When installer reached GRUB it does not see the windows partition, so I let it finish without doing grub... is there a way for me to boot into Ubuntu?
<ogra> Quest-Master: sorry, no idea anymore...im not too good in midi....
<pcnerd37> i dont think i have the i386 cd, the only one that makes reference to AMD is the AMD64/EM64T edition
<Quest-Master> Aww
<Quest-Master> :(
<Quest-Master> Do any of you guys still use Windows anywhere?
<mroth> does anyone know what the kernel target is for hoary?  i'm not seeing any discussion in the -devel list
<ogra> pcnerd37: but you got an AMD32 which is similar to i386
<Myke> Quest-Master: yes
<Myke> well... kind of...
<mjr> Quest-Master, I haven't used windows for years, except for the occasional ssh client need
<Quest-Master> lol
<Mesta> hey guys, I hate to ask this but I stuck ubuntu on my brother's CD and now he wants to put windoze back on (believe it), anyway he gets a ubuntu backsplash.  How does he boot from the windoze CD?
<ogra> Quest-Master: nope, nowhere
<keknehv> Mesta: take out the ubuntu cd, then restart
<pcnerd37> the cds that i got are the Power PC edition, the previously mentioned AMD cd, and the Intel x86 cd
<Quest-Master> I've got to get these MIDIs working
* ogra prepares for sleep 02:10am
<Quest-Master> Where do you live ogra?
<Mesta> there is on ubuntu CD.  It is already installed. It's windoze he wants to boot from.
<ogra> Quest-Master: sorry... no idea anymore
<Quest-Master> 8:11 EST :)
<ogra> Quest-Master: germany
<Quest-Master> Ah
<Poof> is there a way i can boot from CDROM to Ubunto?
<ogra> Mesta: take the CD out of the drive
<riddley> what's the best way to get around the libxklavier9 issue with gnome on amd64 right now? equivs?
<ogra> Quest-Master: morning ?
<Quest-Master> Night.
<Quest-Master> :P
<Mesta> keknehv orga:  Take the CD out and inicite the stupid windoze install while booted from ubuntu?
<riddley> it appears that libxklavier10 replaced it, but capplets still depends upon it.
<pcnerd37> which cd is the i386 CD?
<pcnerd37> i just checked the order form that i orded my cds from, and there is no mention of the i386 cd to be able to order it
<riddley> netsplit?
<Poof> 0o
<Poof> o0
<ogra> Mesta: logout from ubuntu and take the cd out....restart the computer....
<pcnerd37> apparently im not going to get an answer on my last question
<Cloudchaser> well fooey i think i'll have to start all over and reinstall ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> :(
<ogra> pcnerd37: i thought they are there
<Cloudchaser> i've just gotten it all set up nicely
<riddley> Cloudchaser back up your home dir and important files prior to reinstall...
<Cloudchaser> well i don't have any important files really
<pcnerd37> the only ones i was able to order is the Power PC cd, the Intex x86 cd, and the AMD64/EM64T cd
<ogra> pcnerd37: they are called Intel/x86
<Cloudchaser> just my installation with all the media stuff but i can follow that nice ubuntu starters how-to again
<ogra> pcnerd37: i386 is equal to Intel/x86
<Cloudchaser> i just hope i can remember how to do all the stuff i did
<pcnerd37> really?, ok, great.  The Intel threw me off
<ogra> pcnerd37: which is equal to amd32
<pcnerd37> ah, ok, good
<ogra> pcnerd37: amd64 is opteron and such
<pcnerd37> will Ununtu run on my Acer Aspire 2012 notebook with the Centrino setup at 1.5GHZ?
<illustre> i like what i am reading at home page looks i will try this distro, i am happy with the one i use but ill try this just in case :-)
<pcnerd37> yea, AMD64 i knew
<ogra> pcnerd37: yep it will run
<pcnerd37> sweet
<ogra> illustre: good idea
<ogra> :)
<pcnerd37> my hard drive is all one big partition, is there any free partitioning program that i can shrink the partition and make another for another OS like Ubuntu?
<wig> how do i add a root user in ubuntu?
<illustre> ogra: does it bring wireless support for laptops?
<Amaranth> wig: don't, use sudo
<wig> Amaranth: how come?
<wig> Amaranth: and how should i use it, ive always used su
<ogra> wig: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Amaranth> sudo command
<Cloudchaser> can ubuntu installer CD repair grub without removing my installation of ubuntu?
<ogra> illustre: yep
<wig> Amaranth: so just "sudo" and it goes to root?
<ogra> wig: read the wiki
<wig> ogra: this is for personal support, i'd rather have that. :)
<Poof> is there a way for me to boot into ubuntu from the install CD? A commandline? Grub did not install
<Cloudchaser> poof thats kinda related to my question so hopefully i'll hear an answer that will help me too ;)
<ogra> wig: then read it afterwards... its good to know if you use sudo and ubuntu
<illustre> ogra: mmmmm schooltool as well diff project ?
<Poof> I guess we might just have to get a Bootloader
<ogra> illustre: ??
<illustre> ogra: i saw on his page a project called schooltool  i like that something i might need  http://www.schooltool.org/schoolbell
<wig> one more question. what can i use in ubuntu to use dial up connection?
<ogra> wig: pppconfig or wvdial
<wig> thank you
<transzorp> so just out of curiosity has anyone tried booting a kernel using grub 2.0 on ppc? I've heard it now has support for ppc
<NewNick> anyone have a X300 card running properly?
<NewNick> like a 9700 pro
<Zugot> good luck
<NewNick> fglrxinfo says that im using a 9600 pro when im using a 9700 pro :(
<NewNick> gah
<Zugot> i sold my 9800 xt because it caused some much trouble
<NewNick> damn them
<Zugot> i'm back to my nvidia ti4600
<Myke> NewNick: are there any diference between the two boards?
<Zugot> (which isn't a bad card)
<Myke> or just same chip diferent speeds?
<NewNick> yea - my 9700 pro is much more powerful
<NewNick> its limiting my gpu's capabilities
<NewNick> cause it doesn't know it has them
<NewNick> gah
<Myke> NewNick: if it's the same chip but, with diferent speeds
<Zugot> NewNick, what exactly are you going to be doing with it in X?
<Myke> like geforce ti 4200, ti 4400 and so on..
<NewNick> well it would be great if I could play w3x :)
<Myke> then, you don't have a problem
<NewNick> I tried CHIPIDing in my xfree86config but it only switched froma  9600 generic to a 9600 pro even with the 9700 pro's chipid
<NewNick> really gah
<NewNick> SUSE was able to get my 9700 pro properly I remember..
<NewNick> anyone know if ubuntu/ati is going to get this shit working
<_jon_> why doesn't alsa work? wank wank wank
<Myke> _jon_: alsa works
* _jon_ just can't find find any docs on your server
* _jon_ plays hide and go seek with alsa
<billytwowilly> wow
* billytwowilly feels sorry for american children
<Zugot> billytwowilly, why?
<_|Imanewbie|_> hail everybody
<RealWorld> hello, I'm on hoary and I want to know how can I can install the latest xfce4 and kde 3.3 ?
<st1an> doh, how can i set folder permissions in terminal?
<scoon> RealWorld: well xfce has an installer now that gets all that from cvs
<RealWorld> well I'll try xfce4 first then
<_|Imanewbie|_> st1an: do you mean chmod?
<st1an> yeah prolly :p
<Zugot> does firefox 1.0 come with hoary?
<st1an> I wana make it read write to my user, and not only root
<_|Imanewbie|_> st1an: do sudo chmod *code* folder_name
<billytwowilly> Zugot, I just finished watching a speech by Mrs. Peg Liksik, founder and CEO of Mom's House International. Basically, the US education system is one huge Big brother complex grooming the children to be mindless zombie workers.
<_|Imanewbie|_> st1an: look at google but I THINK it is chmod 745
<RealWorld> to get kde 3.3 just do apt-get install kde ?
<st1an> I cant google :( my isp is having trubble, thats why Im asking
<scoon> billytwowilly, huh ?  I am a product of the american education system!!!!! where can i see this ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> st1an: lemme look for you
<_|Imanewbie|_> well i'm sure 777 allowes EVERYBODY to write on
<billytwowilly> Zugot, I could send it to you I suppose.
<st1an> hehe that would do the trick realy
<st1an> :)
<billytwowilly> Zugot, I think I got it off of demonoid.com or torrentreactor.to, but I don't see it now
<st1an> thanks
<st1an> Il look in tho chmood later, now I wana hear music, and get my ntfs partiotion mounted ;) gnight!
<Lin> Hi all
<Lin> Why when I starting GDM it says. There is already a gdm session running.. As I can see there is 2 gdm sessions openend.
<Mesta> exit
<Hikaru79> When does this happen, Lin?
<Lin> when I do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Hikaru79> With gdm already started?
<Lin> Hikaru79: of course, there isn't
<Hikaru79> So, when you're in command-line ONLY? Single-user mode?
<_|Imanewbie|_> st1an: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchmod.htm
<Lin> no
<Hikaru79> In GNOME?
<Lin> I didn't use gdm from startup
<Lin> in command line
<Hikaru79> But is Gnome running or not?
<Lin> I never tried in another way
<Hikaru79> When you try to run gdm
<Lin> Hikaru79: not
<Hikaru79> Then try this
<Lin> Hikaru79: there is no gnome running
<Hikaru79> Press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Hikaru79> In the command line mode
<Lin> Alt+F7 will do the job
<Hikaru79> Oh, just alt?
<Lin> there isn't anything
<Hikaru79> Hm... :|
<Hikaru79> And it says there's already a sessio running?
<Lin> CTRL should be used only if you're inside X
<Lin> HolyGod: of course not :-)
<Hikaru79> But Alt+F7 doesn't do anything?
<Lin> Open an empty terminal
<Lin> Hikaru79: I'm not a newbie
<Hikaru79> I see ^ ^;;
<Lin> Hikaru79: this is a bug?
<Hikaru79> Perhaps, but I'm still confused about the circumstances
<Hikaru79> This is on a different computer right?
<Lin> what mean "different computer" ?
<Hikaru79> What computer are you trying to do this on?
<Lin> in my computer
<Lin> I'm inside it right now
<Hikaru79> The one you're using right now to talk on IRC?
<Lin> Using irssi to talk with you
<Lin> yes
<Hikaru79> irssi? So you're not in GNOME right now?
<Lin> as I said before.. no.. I'm not in gnome
<Hikaru79> K
<Hikaru79> Just checking
<Lin> ;_P fine
<Hikaru79> Do: sudo gdm       and paste the output
<scoon> Lin, try this: killall gdm && killall xdm
<Lin> I will run with root
<macewan> after upgrading to hoary and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gnome barfs on starting with: Failed to start message bus: Attribute "if_selinux_enabled" is invalid on <include> element in this context.
<Lin> scoon: :_P same problem happens
<scoon> Lin, ps aux | grep -i dm
<scoon> nothing shows  ?
<Lin> there is no xdm installed
<Lin> gdm isn't running
<Lin> only the grep :-)
<scoon> Lin, xdm comes w/ xorg or xfree
<scoon> Lin, sorry brother, but it is.
<ajmitch_> scoon: doesn't mean it's running
<scoon> Lin, try to unload all of your video drivers.
<mroth> hrm, the perl install in hoary doesnt have LWP::Simple?
<scoon> ajmitch_, no it doesn't but it is STILL INSTALLED.
<ajmitch_> there's possibly a file in /var/run, eg /var/run/gdm.pid
<ajmitch_> scoon: calm down with the caps
<Lin> scoon: only if you install x-window-system
<scoon> ajmitch_, but i love them.
<scoon> Lin, so do you have an X installed ?
<Hikaru79> ajmitch_, he's not abusing them or anything.
<Lin> numenor:~# /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lin> Stopping GNOME Display Manager: gdm not running.
<Lin> numenor:~# killall xdm kdm
<Lin> xdm: no process killed
<Lin> kdm: no process killed
<Zugot> to upgrade to hoary, all i would have to do is change my sources.list and then do a apt-get upgrade?
<Lin> numenor:~# ps ax | grep -i dm | grep -v grep
<reversal`> how can i change ownership of something like /mnt/win, or change it so its not read only?
<reversal`> Zugot: if you change it to hoary make sure you do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lin> then when I start gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Zugot> ah...
<_|Imanewbie|_> cant I use "import" to take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<Nexus6> any install experts around? especially GRUB/LILO experts?
<Nexus6> My AMD64 box won't boot via GRUB
<reversal`> i just finished doing that
<reversal`> took forever tho
<reversal`> :P
<Lin> I notice that there is a X running in: VT7
<Lin>  3022 ?        SL     0:02 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Nexus6> and I can't work out how to get Lilo onto the box to rework the boot stuff
<Lin> but gdm open open a dialog in terminal 8:  3180 tty8     Ss+    0:00 /usr/bin/dialog --yesno blablabla
<_|Imanewbie|_> anyone else having troubles with import?
<Zugot> ok... upgrading to hoary right now
<Zugot> this ought to be interesting
<Nexus6> Any boot gurus at all?
<Nexus6> I could just go sleep
<Nexus6> :-(
<reversal`> what do you need?
<Nexus6> a way to install LILO off the net while installing Warty
<reversal`> i use grub :o
<Nexus6> Grub hangs on my box
<Nexus6> Hung for Mandrake 10.1
<_jon_> LILO hangs on my shelf
<Nexus6> Hangs for Ubuntu
<scoon> Lin, so ? what about killall gdm ?
<Nexus6> Probably my BIOS, but I don't see an update
<punkass> is there any info i can find abou the shipping of the warty CD's?
<stuNNed_> howdy how howdy ho ho now that acpi pm is working, let's see if updated kernel fixes linuxant modem oops as well!  can i file an oops with ubuntu bugzilla regarding linuxant hsf modem drivers?
<punkass> just curious when the next shipment is going out...
<punkass> by boss is using a hsf modem driver on his dell D600 with ubuntu and its fine
<punkass> by = my
<Nexus6> or *gulp* is there a way to make a boot floppy in the Warty installer?
<stuNNed_> punkass, aha! know how he got it working?
<s0cks> Welcome to Ubuntu aperson!
<punkass> I did it..all i did was follow the instructions on there site..
<stuNNed_> punkass, installed the .deb?
<punkass> yes
<stuNNed_> punkass, warty? hoary? what kernel?
<punkass> just a plain warty install
<jmhodges> ok folks i need some help
<stuNNed_> don't know why mine is oopsing then, oh well
<Lin> scoon: when I repeat the process gdm stop/ killall gdm /ps axu | grep -i dm (verify that no gdm or X is running) , and start gdm again. Same thing occurs..
<jmhodges> for some reason, openoffice is trying to install kdelibs and jackd etc
<jmhodges> BUT i dont have the oo-mimelnk installed
<punkass> whats it doing..or not doing
<scoon> Lin, so try /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scoon> Lin, and then do a killall gdm, just to be certain
<scoon> Lin, just to be 3X certain, unload your video card drivers.
<jmhodges> punkass: you talking to me?
<punkass> no to stuNNed
<Lin> scoon: unload video drivers??!? ok! I will try that..
<stuNNed_> punkass, i get in syslog:
<stuNNed_> Nov 10 21:15:00 localhost kernel: Conexant: RX FIFO OVERRUN (Bus Latency) - FIFOE
<stuNNed_> Nov 10 21:15:00 localhost kernel: Conexant: TX FIFO UNDERRUN (Bus Latency) - FIFOE
<scoon> Lin, what do you have to loose ?
<Ruffian|Q|> heh
<scoon> Lin, never overlook the not-so-obvious
<punkass> so u can run hsfconfig and it installs et?
<punkass> et = etc
<sphexus> hi guys, i need help, someone please help me
<stuNNed_> punkass, yes
<illustre> how can i tell driver version with modprobe
<Lin> numenor:~# lsmod|grep nvidia
<Lin> nvidia               4819604  0
<punkass> stuNNEd: i would email them..they are pretty quick at responding and pretty helpful
<punkass> them being linuxant
<Lin> scoon: all empty
<Lin> scoon: starting
<stuNNed_> yes i have they said try another kernel with piix built in and not as module, which i did, didn't help, now they are saying try a whole different kernel w/out ubuntu patchset i guess
<Cloudchaser> for whoever had the question about installing grub after ubuntu is installed, i found this: > How do i reinstall the grub loader without reinstalling the whole
<Cloudchaser> > system?
<Cloudchaser> Boot from an Ubuntu livecd and install grub on your master hard drive.
<Cloudchaser> Make sure that it has a menu entry to boot your Windows system too
<sphexus> hoary has screwed up my display, and so im trying to reinstall warty stuff using "apt-get update," but my internet isn't working
<Lin> scoon: same problem
<illustre> Lin:that does not show driver version
<sphexus> does anyone know how i can get linux to get the internet working again?
<Lin> scoon: I wil try to reboot (I HATE REBOOTS)
<scoon> Lin, WAIT
<punkass> oh...well at least you know there is one computer running ubuntu out there that it works on...
<scoon> Lin, try this as a final attempt,
<Lin> illustre: yes didn't show, I'm using 6111 nvidia driver
<scoon> Lin: apt-get check
<sphexus> my internet is up, but it's not working on linux.  anyone know what i can do to get it working?
<stuNNed_> punkass, must be something odd with this laptop and hal or something, no clue
<punkass> sphexus: sudo ifup eth0
<Lin> scoon: no broken packages
<zenpod> sphexus, do you use DHCP?
<scoon>  Lin, cat /etc/inittab | grep default  ? ? ?
<sphexus> thanks punkass
<sphexus> yes, zen, i do
<punkass> did that work?
<sphexus> i got it, i had to run /sbin/ifconfig
<Lin> scoon: runlevel 2
<stuNNed_> punkass, thanks though, cya
<Lin> id:2:initdefault:
<scoon> Lin, yeah, that is what I have.  sorry, got no more ideas !
<zenpod> sphexus, ok, I was just going to say, ifconfig eth0 down, dhclient eth0, ifconfig eth0 up
<zenpod> :D
<Lin> scoon: Me too.. I have tried everything
<Lin> scoon: Running gdm from comand line (without gdm script) happen the same thing :-(
<scoon> Lin, even startx ?
<punkass> jdub u around?
<sphexus> yup, thanks guys, i appreciate your help
<jdub> punkass: yeah
<Lin> startx works ;-)
<punkass> just curious about the cd orders
<Lin> scoon: but without gdm, of course :-)
<scoon> Lin: hmmm.  why not try and re-apt gdm then ?
<punkass> buddy of mine just got his today.. but mine still says it hasnt been sent
<scoon> Lin, also check the X-log in /var/log
<punkass> we both ordered near the beginning of Oct i believe.
<punkass> not sure if this is your department or not...
<Lin> scoon: I have done it already
<Lin> I will see the logs
<scoon> Lin, sorry then all i'd say to try would be to re-apt gdm
<Lin> nothing wrong in logs
<ajmitch_> jdub: btw, how often do you sync from sid at the moment?
<gpled> is their a doc for getting my sound card to work?
<punkass> out of curiousity whats not working Lin?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Can I ask for 100 ubuntu CDs or it is too much?
<adoyretsamon> lol
<_|Imanewbie|_> It is for an install fest
<jdub> ajmitch_: AS FAST AS WE CAN
<jdub> ajmitch_: daily, i think
<jdub> ajmitch_: no rest for the rocking.
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, I think you can
<ajmitch_> that's useful
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, I asked for 12
<zenpod> 5 i386, 2 PPC, 5 AMD64
<ajmitch_> jdub: all source packages imported are built for universe, or not?
<jdub> ajmitch_: we bring in source; everything is built against ubuntu
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: The site says I can order "as many as I want" but I dont wanna be the childish who orders a huge amount of CDs and make they think I'm cheating them or wasting their money
<ajmitch_> jdub: alright, I just noticed some warty packages that only had source, no binaries
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: Can I make multiple orders I mean order like 25 now, 25 next month and this way go?
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, I think as long as you're actually using them, it's okay.  Really, the only one who will know or care is your and your conscience.  If you need 100, order 100.
<jdub> ajmitch_: build failures, here are the logs:
<jdub> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, I have no idea.  Still, the spirit of ubuntu seems to be, if you really need 100, I think they'd give you 100.
<Amaranth> heh, buggy update-manager
<_|Imanewbie|_> zenpod: for a meeting of like 500~700 ppl I think 100 cds are a cool number right?
<zenpod> _|Imanewbie|_, I guess, I've never done/been to/arranged an installfest
<ajmitch_> jdub: thanks..
<ajmitch_>  /bin/sh: line 1: python: command not found
<ajmitch_> that's an interesting failure for my package
<ajmitch_> the later version for hoary built fine, so I'm not too concerned
<punkass> jdub: so is there someone i can mail to ask?
<Amaranth> yea! gnome packages are building on libxklavier10 now
<Amaranth> it was a PITA getting libxklavier9 and manually installing it
<jdub> punkass: what's the question?
<punkass> lol
<punkass> just curious about the cd orders
<punkass> buddy of mine just got his today.. but mine still says it hasnt been sent
<punkass> we both ordered near the beginning of Oct i believe
<jdub> depends on when you ordered them - you might have done it after the first cutoff
<jdub> there should be a mail address up there for you to mail
<Quest-Master> Has anyone gotten MIDI to work?
<palle> how can i see all my partitions and info about them on a harddrive?
<punkass> jdub: ah right at the bottom of the faqs...thanks
<ixus> palle:  go into system tools / system monitor
<ixus> fromthe application menu
<palle> okay, thnx ixus
<tommie_> i am stuck
<tommie_> anybody there
<warty> hi
<Lin> Why ubuntu openoffice requires: Depends: language-support-pt-br
<Lin> if there isn't that package in repositories?
<warty> do you have a portugeese install
<tommie_> i hooked up another hard drive after i installed ubuntu, now whenever it starts no GUI will come up or anything, it'll say something like Display already set on :1 or something like that
<Lin> or language-suporte-en
<palle> ixus do you know if i can transfer space from one partition to another using linux?
<Lin> teigor@numenor:~$ apt-cache search language-support
<palle> i'd like to transfer some space from /home to / is that possible?
<Lin> no response..
<warty> palle what file system?
<warty> if it is ext3 you can do it with a knoppix disk using qtparted
<palle> ext3
<ixus> palle:  the only way I know is at install - rewriting the partition table
<warty> ext3 is resizable
<ixus> why, what do you want to do?
<warty> bye bye
<tommie_> anybody know what i should do? i'm in recovery mode right now
<palle> ohh, what is a knoppix disk warty?
<ixus> does the command line come up?
<ixus> palle:  knoppix is a liveCD based on debian
<_|Imanewbie|_> why my apt-get inst prompting for confirmation before installing new packages
<_|Imanewbie|_> ?
<tommie_> ixus talking to me?
<ixus> yeah :)
<palle> ixus: it's the live cd i got with my ubuntu dist?
<palle> and if it is, i only have to boot my computer with the cd?
<Lin> another weird thing:
<Lin> igor@numenor:~$ apt-cache policy gnome-session | grep Candidate
<Lin>   Candidate: 2.8.1-3ubuntu1
<Lin> igor@numenor:~$ apt-cache policy gnome-panel | grep Candidate
<Lin>   Candidate: 2.9.1-0ubuntu2
<tommie_> yes i can get to a cmd line through recovery mode
<ixus> palle: - I don't know.  I downloaded my ubuntu - no idea how it ships
<palle> okay
<Lin> why there is difference in gnome versions?
<tommie_> other than that i'll get a messed up looking xfree86 gui
<palle> and warty left =(
<ixus> tommie:  try typing 'xorgconfig'  at the command line, before X loads
<jdub> Lin: well, first - you're running hoary, and 2.9 is the gnome development release.
<jdub> Lin: second, there's no guarantee that the versions between any of those packages will be the same.
<tommie_> alright, i'lll go give that a try
<Zugot> my hoary upgrade seems to have worked fine
<Lin> jdub: yes.. I'm running hoary
<tommie_> ok well, i'm in recovery mode, xorgconfig not a known command
<Zugot> magilla@fire:~ $ glxgears
<Zugot> 21191 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4238.200 FPS
<Zugot> :)
<Zugot> finally
<Zugot> it was 200FPS before
<tommie_> i don't know how to bring up a command line because i'll get stuck in the display already set thing
<ixus> Is anybody in here using a Via mini-itx board with ubuntu?
<krusty> hi, anybody knows a msn client support webcams???
<Gmail> gaim i think has a half working plug in
<krusty> what plug in is Gmail??
<gpled> i did modprobe snd-cs4236 and modprobe ad1848. now my sound works.  how can i make it stick? so i dont keep having to modprobe it in.
<wig> hey, where's the kernel source for ubuntu?
<Gmail> krusty: look at gaim.sf.net and look
<Gmail> wig: kernel.org
<wig> gmail, doh, i mean in ubuntu. isn't it installed?
<Gmail> wig: you can also apt-get it
<wig> i have dial up, that'll take too long. :-/
<Gmail> its binary
<Gmail> wig: i remeber downloading it on dail up 10MB
<wig> gmail: huh?
<Gmail> why do you need it
<wig> for some dial up stuff.
<wig> i need to get my modem to work on ubuntu 2.6.8 kernel
<wig> but i need the source, apparently.
<wig> anyone?
<wig> is kernel source even in ubuntu?
<krusty> there are no plug in for webcam on gaim
<jdub> wig: apt-cache search linux source
<electroglas> I have setup a Laserjet 4 on one Ubuntu computer and wish to print to it from another Ubuntu computer. What do I enter into the URI for this remote printer? Would it be ipp://192.168.2.16/ipp ?
<scoon> Lin, any luck ?
<tommie_> "There already appears to be an X server running on display :0 Should I try another display number?" ... Anybody see this before?
<wig> anyone? kernel source on ubuntu?
<tommie_> GNOME won't start
<Zugot> so what exactly does xcompmgr do anyways?
<scoon> tommie_: ask Lin about that !!!!
<Zugot> just the drop shadow?
<tommie_> :(
<wig> tommie_: havey ou restarted it?
<scoon> tommie_, are you running warty or hoary ?
<tommie_> Yes, it just gives me another one saying "running on display :1" then it'll go to :2 then :3
<tommie_> warty
<wig> anyone? is there kernel source on ubuntu?
<scoon> wig, try synaptic
<wig> what's that?
<wig> scoon:
<scoon> wig, the GUI for apt-get
<tommie_> all I remember is installing xchat/gaim from the hoary sources and then hooking up an ntfs as a slave then I get that message on booting
<wig> agh. im on dial-up. is it NOT on ubuntu then?
<scoon> wig, dunno, i get my source from kernel.org
<wig> hmm
<scoon> tommie_, what are the chances that you just did a complete hoary install on accident ?
<GotD0t> are you supposed to be able to get into a terminal using the LiveCD?
<tommie_> Oh no, I did apt-get install gaim then xchat then switched the sources back to warty
<scoon> tommie_, did anything else get installed ?
<wig> anyone? does anyone know if the kernel source comes on ubuntu install?
<Sensebend> I think a new gtk might be installed
<Sensebend> with those package selections
<scoon> tommie_, what does X -version give up ?
<Sensebend> which might be making gdm go crazy
<tommie_> I'll go check
<Sensebend> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5947&highlight=gdm
<scoon> has tommie heard of gnome-terminal ?
<Sensebend> this post might be relevant
<wig> anyone?
<wig> anyone know if ubuntu comes with the kernel source??!?
<scoon> wig: do you mean the CD ?
<Sensebend> wig, it's in the repos. afaik
<wig> scoon: yeah.
<wig> Sensebend: what do you mean?
<Sensebend> in the apt repositories
<Sensebend> I believe the kernel sources are there
<wig> Sensebend: what are those?
<scoon> wig, try find /media/cdrom0 | grep -i kernel
<Sensebend> they might be on the CD
<Sensebend> I dunno
<Sensebend> I haven't needed them yet
<wig> let me check the cd.
<tommie_> Ok, what do I type to find out the version # of x server? *newbie alert!*
<wig> im not on linux right now cause i can't get dial up working on it
<Sensebend> X -version
<scoon> tommie_, X -version from gnome-terminal
<Sensebend> scoon, he can't start X
<tommie_> gnome terminal ok cause x didn't do anything
<scoon> Sensebend, damn, my bad.
<Sensebend> no problem
<Sensebend> :)
<tommie_> haha, well i thought that'd work
<wig> has anyone worked with lucent/agere modems?
<scoon> tommie_, try this: dpkg -l | grep xfree
<wig> hey, guyes. how do i look in the linux cd? it's just a bunch of folders, iso
<tommie_> alright
<NeCrOsYs> hello everybody
* Sensebend wonders if tommie knows about virtual terminals
<LucidVisions> greetings
<scoon> what is the larges mp3 collection anyone has loaded into rhythmbox ?
<ixus> Anyone using a via mainboard? I'm not sure wether to go with via graphic drivers orxorg unichrome
<ixus> any ideas?
<Sensebend> I have one with a via chipset
<ixus> sensebend: how's you 3D?
<Sensebend> works ok
<Sensebend> and I don't use 3D
<wig> anyone know?
<tommie_> ok, that brought up 3 things
<ixus> ah, mine sucks - just tried playing chromium - system slowed to a crawl
<tommie_> xfree86-common 4.30.dfsg.1-6, xfree86-driver 0.13.3-1, xserver-xfree8 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6
<Sensebend> I use a 30GB collection in XMMS
<Sensebend> loaded as a playlist
<Quest-Master> I have a 40GB hard-drive.. ;_;
<scoon> tommie_, so you have xfree installed.
<Quest-Master> Is Ubuntu going to begin using Xorg?
<Sensebend> Quest-Master, it will
<Sensebend> in Hoary
<tommie_> what should i do?
<Quest-Master> :)
<Sensebend> it's running it now if you want to run the hoary work in progress version
<ixus> what's all this?  My ubunti does use Xorg
<Sensebend> :)
<Sensebend> if you don't mind occasional breakage
<Sensebend> or can't wait til' april
<ixus> I have the preview release, doesn't the main relese use it?
<Quest-Master> I'll wait till April
<Sensebend> warty does not
<Quest-Master> Software breaks enough for me right now in Linux
<Sensebend> hoary does
<Quest-Master> XD
<Sensebend> :D
<scoon> warty is the most stable thing i have used in quite some time
<scoon> i love it
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<ixus> ah, which is the later?  I was sure I had warty preview & that has Xorg
<Quest-Master> A lot of the software like totem and BEEP are't though
<Quest-Master> *aren't
<Sensebend> most stable thing I've used is freebsd 4.x
<Quest-Master> Heh
<Sensebend> not to start a flamewar :)
<ixus> Slackware has been pretty rock solid for me
<Quest-Master> I've never used it.
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu is very nicely stable.
<Quest-Master> Just wish some of this software would shape up.
<Quest-Master> :X
<wig> is there kernel source on ubunt?
* LucidVisions has rock solid xorg performance with my matrox g550
<jdub> wig: apt-cache search linux source
<LucidVisions> even composite transparency
<wig> jdub: i dont want to get it from offline. is it not on ubuntu?
<jdub> wig: no, it's not installed by default or available on the cd.
<wig> agh.
<wig> damn it. what kernel is provided with the cd they sent out?
<jdub> wig: we ship 2.6.8.1.
<jdub> wig: what do you need?
<Sensebend> oh speaking of the CD shipments, I never got mine
<wig> jdub: im trying to install some modem patches for a lucent/agere modem, but i need the kernel source
<ixus> jdub:  Any idea for via epia graphics drivers?
<jdub> ixus: not sure, no
<ixus> I shall get back to the boards then if I have any luck
<Zugot> i'm not sure if i'm sold on xcompmgr yet
<Zugot> maybe... but i'm not sure
<wig> jdub: i was hoping that 2.6.n had rectified this problem, but no such luck :-P
<Myke> also nice, would be gnomemeeting that's still in cvs... it supports v4l2, and some cheap webcams only have drivers for this, not for v4l...
<LucidVisions> anyone here use xfce4?
<scoon> LucidVisions, YES
<dad> anyone map multifunction keys on an apple pro keyboard?
<LucidVisions> scoon: how do you enable the debian menu, when i right click shaded out,but there
<ixus> Lucidvisions:  yes.  xfce 4 is pretty sweet
<scoon> LucidVisions, good question, i have not looked into doing that, sorry.
<ixus> graphical installer too, takes care of everything
<LucidVisions> its cool,ill have to figure it out,xfce4 is pimp
<LucidVisions> its fast as hell
<ixus> did you download the goodies pack too?
<LucidVisions> ixus: um,,ill do that now,maby thats it a
<scoon> LucidVisions, yea it is.  i like it a bunch.
<GotD0t> whats the root password for the LiveCD
<ixus> is there an app in Ubuntu to convert rpms to source, or install them?
<skvidal> is there anyway to install ubuntu on a system w/o a cd drive?
<GotD0t> skvidal: i think you can do a network install
<skvidal> GotD0t: but how do I boot it?
<skvidal> in rh-based distros I could boot from a kernel and an initrd
<skvidal> is there a way to do that w/ubuntu?
<electroglas> I want to print from an Ubuntu PC to a PC that has Ubuntu and a printer installed. What format would the URI be in? ipp://192.168.2.16/ippXXXXXXXX
<blicksky> hey...im' wondering if anyone can help me get my Irda port working on my thinkpad T22
<GotD0t> skvidal: i don't know
<skvidal> GotD0t: okay
<blicksky> anyone have any experience with that?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ixus: maybe rpm2deb?
<zenpod> slirn
<zenpod> *alien
<Sensebend> ixus use alien
<Sensebend> alien -i rpmfile.rpm
<jmhodges> hey could someone help me with some scewy dependency problems with openoffice
<jmhodges> ?
<jdub> jmhodges: on hoary? it's being fixed.
<jmhodges> jdub: i less than 3 you, you should know that.
<gen> 3?
<_|Imanewbie|_> guys gtg good night everybody
<phlaegel> are there mono dependency problems in hoary at the moment?
<phlaegel> mono-assemblies-base in particular?
<jmhodges> phlaegel: what kind of problem are you having?
<jmhodges> gen: <3
<gen> <3
<jmhodges> hehe
<phlaegel> mono-assemblies-base won't upgrade
<phlaegel> I'm switching a warty box to hoary
<jmhodges> ah, try removing it and then reinstalling
<phlaegel> it seems like mono-jit and mono-assemblies-arch have already updated, but -base won't go, which chokes the whole thing.
<usual> phlaegel, what does it say
<phlaegel> Unmet dependencies is the error
<blicksky> no one knows anything about Irda in ubuntu?
<phlaegel> -f install doesn't help
<usual> phlaegel, did you try apt-get -f install
<usual> oh
<ixus> thanks Imanewbie & Sensebend :)
<jmhodges> phlaegel: whats it asking for?
<ixus> I'll try those
<phlaegel> mono-assemblies-base
<usual> mono-assemblies-base - the Mono .NET class libraries
<usual> it's in there
<phlaegel> no kidding
<jmhodges> yep
<jmhodges> so lets see if i can duplicate in a similar fashion
<jmhodges> i dont have it installed already though..
<phlaegel> I know it's there, it won't install it... trying to get a more specific error
<eclipse> how come i can't open firefox that i just installed?
<jmhodges> eclipse: eh?
<zenpod> eclipse, which firefox, 1.0?
<eclipse> yes
<zenpod> eclipse, did you set a symlink to /usr/bin/firefox?
<LucidVisions> blicksky: that is a tough one
<eclipse> zenpod, i open the dir where i installed the app
<zenpod> or /usr/local/bin/firefox ..whatever
<zenpod> eclipse, and?
<blicksky> lucidvisions: yeah, i found something about someone getting it working under another distro...something about editing the /etc/modules file, but i didn't that and it didn't help
<eclipse> well, i installed in /usr/share/firefox
<zenpod> eclipse, ok.  did you install as user, or as root?
<blicksky> lucidvisions: i also got the irda-utils package off synaptic
<jmhodges> phlaegel: hmm.. i can't duplicate here..
* jmhodges ponders.. 
<jmhodges> have you tried installing -base by itself?
<LucidVisions> ahh,,are you running warty,or hoary?
<eclipse> zenpod, i used sudo to install it
<blicksky> warty
<zenpod> eclipse, ahh...
<jmhodges> phlaegel: or did i miss something in your description
<eclipse> as root i would say
<jmhodges> eclipse: you mean you ran apt-get with sudo? like `sudo apt-get <etc>`
<eclipse> no, i downloaded firefox thru firefox.com
<zenpod> eclipse, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4206&highlight=firefox+1
<LucidVisions> blicksky: I know this sounds risky,but what if you install the irda-utils package from hoary,it shouldnt break anything
<LucidVisions> its alot newer
<eclipse> zenpod, i can't go online cause firefox won't freaking open
<zenpod> eclipse, lol oh
<blicksky> lucidvisions: alright, but how do I do that?
<zenpod> eclipse, what's the error you get?
<usual> phlaegel, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mcs/
<usual> download it and force it
<usual> if ya have to
<eclipse> something like not compatible with locale or locale is not comp. with Xlib
<phlaegel> jmhodges: I've tried several things now. Seems no matter what I try, it complains that it can't install that pkg. Why can't apt do some tasks, and ignore the broken ones?
<usual> or maybe you don't have universe enabled in sources.list
<LucidVisions> you can change the /etc/apt/sources.list,,evey line that has warty in it change it to hoary,
<zenpod> eclipse, ahhh.. which locale do you use?
<blicksky> ok
<zenpod> US?
<eclipse> enUS
<eclipse> yes
<zenpod> hm.
<eclipse> default
<zenpod> and you downloaded the en_us ff?
<usual>  mono-assemblies-base_1.0.2-1_all.deb
<LucidVisions> then fire up synaptic and update the list,refresh
<blicksky> lucidvisions: can i change it all to hoary and do a mass upgrade? or is it not safe to do that yet?
<zenpod> eclipse, try installing it as your user to your home dir, see if you can get it to run, or if you get that same error.  I've heard installing it via sudo can break stuff.
<phlaegel> here we go: mono-assemblies-base wants to overwrite /usr/lib/mono, which is also in libdbus-cil
<LucidVisions> you can,but you can also just change it for the time being to upgrade a package or 2
<eclipse> zenpod, so what do u think man?
<LucidVisions> and change back to warty
<LucidVisions> blicksky: eitherway,,i did that a few days ago to get the new mozilla and xchat
<eclipse> that could be the case
<zenpod> LucidVisions, but next time you upgrade, won't it revert back to the old ones?
<eclipse> let me try that
<zenpod> eclipse, give it a shot
<eclipse> ok, one sec
<ixus> right, I'm off to install unichrome to sort out my graphics. . .
<blicksky> lucidvisions: great, thanks, i was wondering how to get the latest packages....am I write in thinking that Warty froze at what was released for 4.10, and nothing new will be added to it?
<blicksky> right*
<ixus> it i t works first time I'll b back to report :)
<LucidVisions> zenpod: it shouldnt,,if you apt-get upgrade,,but if you apt-get -dist upgrade it will
<zenpod> blicksky, except for security updates, yes
<blicksky> ok, cool
<zenpod> LucidVisions, so smart upgrade in synaptic is which?
<zenpod> LucidVisions, just curious, since it's what I use, and I am considering doing your trick there to get FF1.0 in Warty
<LucidVisions> just sec,,
<blicksky> hrm....i got a bunch of errors in synaptic, it didn't seem to like what I changed
<LucidVisions> errors? thats odd
<zenpod> blicksky, did you reload your repository list?
<zenpod> refresh/reload/etc
<zenpod> download the updated lists :)
<blicksky> maybe not, i only pressed the refresh button
<eclipse> zenpod, damn it didn't work man
<zenpod> eclipse, you will need to delete it, and reinstall 0.9.3
<zenpod> eclipse, I had the same issue
<blicksky> alright, i think I've got it
<eclipse> zenpod, and then install 1.0?
<zenpod> eclipse, yeah, but you may want to try setting your main to hoary, and installing ONLY FF1.0, then setting it back to warty.  I expect that'd be the easiest way to install it.
<blicksky> this'll take a while, i'll be back later if i still need help...thanks!
<zenpod> blicksky, :)
<LucidVisions> blicksky: no prob,,good luck
<eclipse> well, i'm running hoary not warty
<zenpod> Ack
<zenpod> then just get it from apt. LOL
<eclipse> zenpod, so you're running warty 4.10?
<zenpod> generally yes
<zenpod> atm I'm running
<zenpod> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] 
* LucidVisions corprate version,,
<zenpod> I have warty on my workstation at work, and will be installing it on my home PC here as soon as my new motherboard gets here.  Stupid slow shipping.
* LucidVisions says to zenpod at least your sticking it to 'em by running xp corprate
<zenpod> LucidVisions, no, I'm not.  XP Home.
<zenpod> sorry :)
<LucidVisions> ah,,i was mistaken on my xp version numbers,,so is 2600 the home
<eclipse> anyone in here tried the new windows?
<LucidVisions> eclipse: longhorn is ok
<eclipse> u tried it?
<Bic> Hello.
<LucidVisions> i was dinking around with the last version,,i think it was 4074
<zenpod> it's like XP, but slower. heh.
<LucidVisions> its slow,..
<LucidVisions> yeo
<Bic> Can i install ubuntu or my external hd?
<zenpod> Bic, I don't see why not.  Can you boot from it?
<eclipse> zenpod, cause it's designed to run on at least 128mb video card, 512mb ram, and 64-bit cpu
<Bic> noob question
<zenpod> if you can't, you'll need a boot disk
<LucidVisions> eclipse: it diddnt have all the features implemented also
<LucidVisions> and winfs is nomore
<zenpod> eclipse, it's not build for x86-64, and I have a 2.8ghz P4 w/HT and 1GB Ram.  It's still slow.
<eclipse> man, i don't know when ubuntu dev. team going to fix the locale problem crap
<zenpod> eclipse, that's the risk with using Hoary
<eclipse> zenpod, well i like using the latest apps
<LucidVisions> zenpod: thats a fast system, what vid card are you running with?
<zenpod> then you sacrifice reliability and stability *shrug*  for me, I'll wait for April
<eclipse> well, i gotta reboot my sys cause i just upgraded my system
<zenpod> LucidVisions, lol, Nvidia GeForce 440 MX :D
<zenpod> I went cheap on the video
<zenpod> hehe
<LucidVisions> ,hehe,,its ok,at least you dont have to use a matrox g550
<zenpod> my notebook I just sold was a 3.2 Ghz HT P4 w/ 1GB Ram, Radeon Mobility 9600 w/ 128mb Ram, and a 17" Widescreen display
<zenpod> stupid thing weighed 10lbs, and ATI + Linux sucks
<discharge> i'm having a problem with grub... after installing ubuntu, grub won't boot my winxp partition
<discharge> i used to have debian+grub and it booted by windows partition okay.   now it just sits there
<zenpod> discharge, google for 'adding windows xp to grub' you'll find tutorials on it
<zenpod> I'd help you further, but I don't dual boot.  Sorry.
<zenpod> i.e. I have no real clue :)
<discharge> zenpod, i have winxp in my menu.lst already.  i've tried the example from the grub manual and the one that ubuntu install generated
<zenpod> discharge, hm.
<zenpod> discharge, is winxp your hda1 ?
<discharge> yeah
<discharge> and my filesystem is still there, i can mount it in linux
<zenpod> hm, I really have no idea, except maybe grub overwrote your XP bootsector... but I don't know if that would even matter
<zenpod> I don't dual boot.  Maybe someone else here does, or knows about it
<zenpod> sorry :(
<Lin> congratulations to ubuntu project
<Lin> the distribuion exceeds my expectatives :-D
<gen> lin, of course it does
<Lin> I'm a debian power user and applicant to debian project.. but I'm very amazed with ubuntu
<discharge> when i try to boot windows from grub it displays:  root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7. makeactive.  chainloader +1
<discharge> and then just sits there.  any suggestions?
<LucidVisions> Lin: I used deb/unstable for 2 years,but a few weeks ago i made the switch to ubuntu also
<LucidVisions> hehe
<Lin> what is the size of ubuntu repositories?
<Lin> I think that ubuntu goes to the rigth way...
<Lin> the cam support it's good too. my girlfriend will love it
<adoyretsamon> i think its many gigabytes
<adoyretsamon> and debian is like 20gb
<discharge> if you change boot config files for grub, is there a command you run afterwards like you would with lilo?
<zenpod> discharge, yeah, I think you re-run grub
<zenpod> I *think*
<discharge> grub opens grub shell thing
<zenpod> maybe point it at your config.  man grub for more info.
<adoyretsamon> discharge, make sure to point to correct location of kernel and initrd
<adoyretsamon> that is all i have done
<adoyretsamon> and it has worked every time
<zenpod>   r5fc44ack I hate it when I drop my wireless keyboard
<adoyretsamon> yea... and batteries drop out
<zenpod>  heehe
<adoyretsamon> i hate it when i drop mine too... but i breaks the LCD screen... hehe
* LucidVisions says at least none of you have spilled bong water on your keyboard,hehe
<bborkk> Does ACPI work for anyone?
* LucidVisions borked a whole system that way,oops
<bborkk> Someone suggest I boot with acpi_sleep=s3_bios.  Anyone know how to do this?
<adoyretsamon> you can modify grub to do it
<crimsun> or simply enter it at the grub boot prompt
<adoyretsamon> yea
<adoyretsamon> that is what i meant
<adoyretsamon> to test it
<bborkk> So, start typing it in before the doomsday counter gets to zero?
<adoyretsamon> hit Esc
<adoyretsamon> then e to edit the line
<bborkk> Ah.
<adoyretsamon> yea
<bborkk> I'll try that.  Thanks.
<adoyretsamon> np
<krusty> anybody knows a msn client support webcams??? for ubuntu
<romeo> think gaim-vv does that
<romeo> krusty
<housetier> gnomemeeting ?
<krusty> gaim-vv??? where I can find it Romeo
<romeo> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<krusty> can i found it, by terminal???
<krusty> or just on that website??
<adoyretsamon> krusty, did you try "apt-get install gaim*"
<romeo> krusty: I don't see it in synaptic so you'll probably have to get it from the website. I don't have it myself
<adoyretsamon> is it listed
<adoyretsamon> nvm
<krusty> yes I try it
<romeo> you might want to check apt-get.org to see if somebody has a repository that might have it in also
<krusty> well i'll go to the site
<zenpod> huh, gaim-vv looks cool
<dad> is there anyway to have folder windows disapear when a new folder is opened?
<zenpod> why is it not in ubuntu repositories! that is SUCH a desktop-needed feature
<krusty> thanx Romeo
<romeo> hope it works well for you Krusty
<krusty> I hope so, if works i'll tell u later man
<krusty> brb
<zenpod> gaim-vv deb @ http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/samuel.mimram/debian.php
<dad> i seem to have folder windows all over the desktop when i dig deep
<deadcat> i just got my cds in the mail today. (=
<deadcat> whens the live ppc coming out?
<Linux|GIT> how do i know what version of ubuntu i'm using? and how do I get kde 3.3 i did apt-get install kde but i have 2.2 and im just testin
<zenpod> krusty, http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/samuel.mimram/debian.php
<krusty> Thanx Zenpod I already downloaded from the "official" site of gaim-vv
<krusty> :)
<dad> control double click hmmm
<dad> shift double
<zenpod> krusty, okies, just thought you might want .debs
<LucidVisions> am i strange for switching mouse hands every month,,ie..last month left hand,this month right
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
<LucidVisions> I heard that you use diffrent regions of the brain by doing this
<stuNNed> LucidVisions, you are just ambientdexterous
<LucidVisions> I thought so,,i can even game with both hands,,its pretty cool at lan's
<LucidVisions> allthough it took a few months with the fps games
<hypa7ia> hey folks... i trashed my kernel images on upgrading to hoary... how do i ls within grub?
<GotD0t> hypa7ia you dont ;-)
<hypa7ia> :-(
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: what arch you running
<hypa7ia> how do i see if i have any kernels installed?
<hypa7ia> pentium m
<GotD0t> ok so you're either running 686 or 386 kernel
<hypa7ia> i have in grub 2 368 kern;s and a 686 i installed, plus their respective recovery modes
<hypa7ia> the 2 386 ones give me a file not found
<Servax> Hello, I was just wondering what gui this linux dis comes with...
<hypa7ia> and the 686 just goes blank when i try it
<hypa7ia> Servax, gnome 2.8
<GotD0t> to load 686 kernel (whcih is prob default) the kernel is at vmlinux-2.6.8.1-3-686 and the initrd is at initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-686
<Servax> WHen was this OS made, like when was it started cause it looks really new...
<GotD0t> Servax: it is relatively new
<hypa7ia> YAY!!!
<hypa7ia> uh
<hypa7ia> doh
<GotD0t> ?
<hypa7ia> kernel panic
<GotD0t> der
<GotD0t> tell me what exactly your boot opts were
<hypa7ia> "please append a correct "root=" boot option" that sounds important :-p
<Servax> And they will actually ship me the free cds? Is the sponsor like rich?
<GotD0t> Servax: they will, my friend was giving some out at school today
<hypa7ia> i hope i get mine soon
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: read me the kernel options
<Servax> I ordered 20 CD's total haha
<hypa7ia> GotD0t, where do i find those?
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: the same way you specified the kernel image
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: select the correct kernel and hit e i believe
<phlaegel> anyboyd know if inotify is going to be in the hoary kernel?
<hypa7ia> oh neat, e brings up a secret menu :-)
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> tell me exactly what you see
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: lemme guess... when you dist-upgraded they all threw locale errors?
<hypa7ia> root (hd0,4) // kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686 root=/dev/hda5 ro vga=771 quiet s-> // saveddefault // boot
<hypa7ia> the //'s are newlines
<GotD0t> gotcha
<hypa7ia> GotD0t, no, i used synsptics and got throught with mostly no erroprs
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: mostly no errors?
<hypa7ia> yeah, just xorg-driver-synaptics for my touchpad
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: did you change the locale?
<hypa7ia> GotD0t, no
<GotD0t>         root (hd0,4)
<GotD0t>         kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686 root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash
<GotD0t>         initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-686
<eclipse> ff
<GotD0t> try that
<hypa7ia> there's no initrd in /boot
<GotD0t> what?
<hypa7ia> perhaps that is the issue?
<GotD0t> gave you that error?
<hypa7ia> i go to add that line, and tab-tab to see what's in boot, and there's no such file there
<GotD0t> but you can see the files in there?
<hypa7ia> yup
<GotD0t> whats in it
<hypa7ia> grub/ System.map-bla-bla x2 2 kernel configs and 2 vmlinuz's
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: thats... interesting
<hypa7ia> yeah, tell me about it
<GotD0t> thats bad...
<hypa7ia> GotD0t, there is one in /
<GotD0t> oh
<hypa7ia> like, not in /boot
<GotD0t> point to that one
<GotD0t> thats interesting... why would it get moved
<GotD0t> just point to that one
<hypa7ia> arright, bad file or directory type
<GotD0t> what did you tell it exactly
<hypa7ia> GotD0t, initrd /initrd
<eclipse> ...
<hypa7ia> because that's the file na,e
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: thats a directory... see whats in the directory
<hypa7ia> nada
<hypa7ia> GotD0t, if i booted into something like knoppix couldi just copy down an initrd temporarily?
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: might work...
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: what i did to fix it when i had this problem was pop in my SuSe 9.2 pro CD and do a manual "repair" on the OS which basically lets you bypass the bootloader
<hypa7ia> sheesh.  how could this have happened?
* hypa7ia nods
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: so i was in my system and i moved a few files around and did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: and it fixed it
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: so if knoppix will boot your system for you then you could do that
<GotD0t> did you follow the how-to on upgrading to hoary?
<hypa7ia> GotD0t, i just changed the hwarty sources to hoary and went for it
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: man... i gotta sleep, early class tomorrow... try seeing what you can do from knoppix
<hypa7ia> thanks for helping
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: theres your problem... hoary uses UTF-8
<hypa7ia> :-))
<hypa7ia> hmm
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: you needed to change your character encoding to UTF-8
<hypa7ia> that would cause my kernel images to go poof?
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: no... but a failed upgrade could ;-)
* hypa7ia nods
<hypa7ia> one last q :-)
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: shoot
<hypa7ia> can i run apt within knoppix?
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: i dont know if it allows you to boot an OS from the hard-disk
* hypa7ia nods
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: ive never used it before
<hypa7ia> okay, i'll try manually installing the kernel
<hypa7ia> thanks a ton GotD0t :-))
<GotD0t> hypa7ia: look around for a repair option when going into knoppix
<GotD0t> oh not a problem
* hypa7ia nods
<GotD0t> night
<hypa7ia> nitenite!
<tommie_> fixed that X problem by upgrading everything to hoary
<cef_work> anyone had any problems with LVM on ubuntu, specifically on amd64?
<wi1> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.gz
<wi1> that's the correct source for ubuntu, correct?
<Tomcat_> No wi1...
<wi1> what is then?
<cef_work> it's the core, there are patches on top of that
<Tomcat_> Use Synaptic or apt-get to install the kernel-source package.
<Tomcat_> I need to install it myself actually, so wait a few minutes...
<wi1> Tomcat_:  i can't dude.
<Tomcat_> Oh..
<Tomcat_> Well the source is correct, but it won't help you much, as the Ubuntu kernel is patched and stuff. :o
<wi1> goddam it
<Tomcat_> Also, for my Cisco VPN Client I needed sources *after* compile.
<cef_work> wil: can't wait or can't use apt-get/synaptic?
<wi1> cef_work: no, im on windows.
<wi1> cef_work: i need the source to get dial up working on linux
<cef_work> wil: ahh ok.. hold a sec
<wi1> cef_work: okay
<cef_work> wil: trying to set up a windows modem?
<wi1> cef_work: bingo
<wi1> cef_work: it's easy with the 2.4.22 kernel, but 2.6.n pathces require the kernel source
<cef_work> wil: ahh ok.. have you got ubuntu installed at all?
<wi1> cef_work: yeah
<cef_work> wil: tried with the kernel headers or do you need full source?
<wi1> cef_work: i have no clue.
<wi1> cef_work: want the packages i downloaded?
<cef_work> wil: nah it's ok... hold a sec
<cef_work> wil: so x86 correct?
<wi1> cef_work:  yeah
<Tomcat_> What package do I need to install for custom kernel modules?
<hypa7ia> are there hoary install iso's anywhere yet?
<hypa7ia> Tomcat_, linux-headers i think
<Tomcat_> The program's howto says I need the kernel source, but there's not kernel source package with Ubuntu... :o
<subterrific> hypa7ia: i was just about to ask the same thing
<tommie_> hypa7ia: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/
<tommie_> i tried a hoary disc this morning, it wouldn't detect my cd-rom during setup so i couldn't install anything
<hypa7ia> woo hoo
<hypa7ia> okay
<cef_work> wil: deb is here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16.1_all.deb , diff from upstreak kernel source is here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16.1.diff.gz
<hypa7ia> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/daily/20041129/ <-- today's
<Tomcat_> Ah...
<cef_work> erm, upstreak = upstream
<wi1> cef_work: which should i get?
<Tomcat_> linux-source... just read it in the Wiki.
<tommie_> ya that's the one i tried i think
<hypa7ia> other bonehead q: is it possible to not format my /home during install?
<cef_work> wil: if you have kernel source already, just download the diff (smaller).. if you don't, download the .deb
<wi1> cef_work: okay.
<hypa7ia> i have 4 partitions, and just want the /root to get formatted
<cef_work> wil: then just 'dpkg -i linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16.1_all.deb' and it'll create a source tree that you can build images and the like from
<wi1> cef_work: huh?
<wi1> cef_work: i need to get it into /usr/src so i can do minimal work, possible :-P
<cef_work> wil: once you download the linux-source deb, get into linux, copy the .deb somewhere and just run 'dpkg -i linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16.1_all.deb' and it'll create the source tree. afaik, it puts it in /usr/src
<MFen> is there a release schedule available somewhere?
<wi1> cef_work: thanks.
<wi1> cef_work: much appreciated.
<cef_work> MFen: somewhere on the website/wiki yes.. but basically every 6ish months is the goal\
<MFen> cef_work: is hoary coming soon based on that?
<cef_work> MFen: next year, yeah.. march i think
<MFen> cef_work: okie dokie, thanks
<electroglas> What is the correct format for the name of an Ubuntu shared ipp printer?
<electroglas> I have tried http://192.168.2.16:631 etc with no luck
<subterrific> http? the printer uses http?
<electroglas> I can see the Ubuntu printer web admin page with the above address, but I can't figure out how to setup this network printer using ipp...
<subterrific> take off the http
<electroglas> ipp://192.168.2.16:631????????
<subterrific> i don't think any printers use http for printing ;)
<subterrific> try just the ip address?
<electroglas> From the wiki:    In Windows 2000, I selected Start->Settings->Printers, and double-clicked on Add Printer to start the Add Printer Wizard. I chose Network Printer, and I chose Connect to a printer on the Internet or on your intranet. For the URL, I entered
<electroglas>     *
<electroglas>       http://192.168.1.2:631/printers/ML-1750
<wi1> hey, who built ubuntu? cause it's slick. i like it. i also like how it doesn't include KDE< cause KDE is slow as hell, and just jumbled. but gnome is slick.
<Lin> Hi all.. where can I found language-support* packages?
<electroglas> With only the ip, I get destination not found
<melazyboy> wi1: Thats very profound.
<wi1> melazyboy: haha.
<wi1> i can explain it, but i as soon as i received it in the mail, i installed it.the live CD is awesome too
<melazyboy> does anyone have a radeon card with 3d acceleration in hoary xorg  yet?
<cef_work> ipp uses http commands on port 631
<melazyboy> wi1: Amazing!!!
<wi1> melazyboy: i got a feeling your being sarcastic (and you are :-p) but i dont care, cause i got a download going
<cef_work> and ipp is supported by an expanding number of network printers, and cups uses ipp by default
<melazyboy> wi1: Holy Jesus, thats so unreal!!!
<Xenguy> yeah, drop the sarcasm, it achieves nothing
<melazyboy> lol
<melazyboy> I just didn't know you could download something with linux
<Lin> there is jigdo repositories to build ubuntu disks?
<electroglas> I can print on the Ubuntu PC with the printer installed on LPT1, but not from another Ubuntu PC using a remote network printer
<jdub> Lin: there are jigdo files on releases.ubuntu.com
<Xenguy> well I could always /ignore I suppose if you insist =)
<wi1> melazyboy: you cant, im using windows (it's a joke)
<melazyboy> on a more serious note, does anyone have Fglrx working or the DRI to the point where they can get over 1k fps in glxgears using the new edition of xorg
<Lin> jdub, thank you!
<jdub> Lin: the language-support-* packages don't exist uet
<electroglas> Can I share the printer using Samba?
<cef_work> electroglas: the wiki does mention the name of the printer. you've tried using the name you defined?
<jdub> Lin: (the openoffice.org package will be fixed soon)
<Lin> jdub, thank you again! :-)
<electroglas> It set itself to hplaser-4 and I have tried many combinations - any suggestions for another stab??
<Lin> jdub, there is some way to install openoffice.org?
<Lin> some workaround?
<cef_work> electroglas: I'd go through it with you myself, but my ubuntu box is currently reinstalling stuff
<LucidVisions> melazyboy: i am,but with a matrox,hehe
<melazyboy> =[
<jdub> Lin: you'll be able to upgrade it normally as soon as the depends bug is fixed
<melazyboy> You would think with the radeon chipset so big, more people would be complaining about this, and it would have been hammered out
<electroglas> How about the format for the path? Would it be ipp://192.168.2.16/hplaserjet-4
<suchit> I am trying to deliver mails in pstfix from a client machine to local users on the relay host machine
<Lin> jdub, there isn't hoary jigdo files. :-/
<suchit> Error: Connection refused
<jdub> Lin: yeah, wouldn't recommend installing hoary from cd yet anyway
<suchit> please help
<LucidVisions> melazyboy: true,but ati is working hard to improve there drivers,soon they will be solid
<melazyboy> LucidVisions: Im calling you on that one, bullshit.
<Lin> jdub, ok. thank you again.. because I'm mirroring hoary and I'm trying to generate iso files.
<melazyboy> LucidVisions: =/
<melazyboy> LucidVisions: I mean oblvious to Xorg, fyi the rglrx drivers aren't supported for the 2.6 kernel..
<melazyboy> flgrx*
<LucidVisions> what do you mean,,its been well documented by the driver developers
<wi1> jdub: you're a pimp. what part of ubuntu you work on?
<melazyboy> LucidVisions: they will work, but are no supported.
<jdub> wi1: release management, desktop team lead.
<subterrific> jdub: hmm, why isn't it a good idea to install hoary from cd yet?
<LucidVisions> ahh,,
<Ubuntu> I am trying to deliver mails in pstfix from a client machine to local users on the relay host machine
<Ubuntu> Error: Connection refused
<wi1> jdub: were you in it from the beginning?
<melazyboy> LucidVisions: They don't have an FAQ or mention of further development on fglrx, or an acknowledgement of the current problems with it
<jdub> wi1: yeah
<hypa7ia> lol Problematic
<jdub> subterrific: it won't work very well :)
<Problematic> haha
<jdub> subterrific: better to upgrade from warty to hoary
<wi1> jdub: nice. keep doing the good work man, ubuntu looks pretty promising.
<Problematic> need some help to resolve
<hypa7ia> --- Ubuntu is now known as Problematic
* hypa7ia giggles
<subterrific> jdub: bleh, i just want to try it on my amd64 :(
<LucidVisions> um,,,ok,,your right,anyhow i love my matrox,my 9200 is back sitting in the box
<Problematic> does anybody know anythin about this? I am stuck with email problems
<LucidVisions> I was talking about the "real" ati drivers that are under heavy development
<Problematic> :(
<LucidVisions> Have you tried them yet? I had my 9200 working fast with them,
<LucidVisions> hard to setup though,
<RuffianSoldier> When will these damn Ubuntu CDs arive?
<electroglas> Network printing was easier to setup from Ubuntu to WinXP................
<electroglas> Ubuntu to Ubuntu is a PITA
<|trey|> RuffianSoldier: mine came in today...
<RuffianSoldier> AWsome
<Problematic> I am trying to deliver mails in pstfix from a client machine to local users on the relay host machine. Error at client machine says "Connection Refused" and mail is sent back to sender.
<Problematic> please help
<Problematic> would be appreciated
<cef_work> hrm, that's annoying.. I can't seem to get ubuntu to connect to an IPP/Cups printer
<ernesto> hello everyone, does anybody knows why Totem movie player doesn't play mpeg movies under ubuntu?
<ernesto> I just finished installing ubuntu, but when I try to play an mpg file with totem it says it can't play the movie for unknown reasons
<hypa7ia> so i'm doing a fresh install, was a dumbass and didn't change the locale in warty when i tried to go to hoary and broke many things.  so i'm reinstalling and wanted to know if how to tell the installer not to format my old /home drive
<|trey|> ernesto: you need codecs
<|QuaD|> ernesto: you might want to install the xine version
<ernesto> trey, thanks, how or where do I get the codecs?
<cef_work> jdub: who wrote the pinter interface thing for gnome? it's a bit lacking, painful to use, and buggy
<|QuaD|> ernesto: easier... apt-get remove totem
<|QuaD|> apt-get install totem-xine
<electroglas> Crash, crash and crash
<cef_work> jdub: erm, printer even
<cef_work> electroglas: yeah.. crashes if you do anything more than once
<RuffianSoldier> |trey|, Why do I have 2 cup holders on my computer case?
<|QuaD|> ernesto: you might have to apt-get remove totem-gstreamer
<ernesto> QuaD, during the installation it never asked me for a root password, what'd the password?
<Lin> good bye
<|QuaD|> ernesto do "sudo apt-get remove ...."
<cef_work> ernesto: if you get asked for a password, it'll be your password always.. there is no root
<|QuaD|> type your pass as root password
<ernesto> ok
<electroglas> cef_work - I noticed the crashing after 50-100 retries on the network printer
<rory__> morning
<electroglas> :(
<ernesto> I already tried my password as root password and didn't work doing the su
<|QuaD|> do it as i said
<subterrific> ernesto: use sudo
<subterrific> not su
<ernesto> let me try
<subterrific> and if you want roots environment, then do: sudo su -
<cef_work> electroglas: yeah. I've got a xerox/tektronix colour postscript printer that does ipp/lpd/etc
<ernesto> guys, it's working :)
<rory__> why "sudo su -" ?
<|QuaD|> we figured it would
<subterrific> rory__: to get roots full environment
<ernesto> QuaD, I'm doing install totem-xine and says package doesn't exist
<|QuaD|> do you have universal repo?
<rory__> but why not just "su" ?
<subterrific> su doesn't give you the full environment
<subterrific> you need that -
<ernesto> QuaD, I have my sources.lists configured just the way ubuntu installed it, I haven't edited it
<rory__> ok
<|QuaD|> add the universal repo
<|QuaD|> i believe you just uncomment out a line
<rory__> and the diff between "sudo su -" and "su -" ?
<ernesto> QuaD: don't want to be a pest...but...how do I add the universal repo?
<subterrific> rory__: it isn't as important with ubuntu, but with other distros where normal users don't have /sbin in their PATH, it is helpful
<|QuaD|> sudo /etc/apt/sources.[some extension] 
<rory__> oh right... ok cool
<|QuaD|> i forget the extension
<rory__> .list
<|QuaD|> that makes sense :)
<ernesto> ok QuaD and after doing that?
<subterrific> rory__: for example, i use it a lot on gentoo
<rory__> [08:27:26]  <rory__> .list
<rory__> [08:27:26]  -rabidbt- rory__: Admin, Channel, ChannelLogger, ChannelStats, Config, Google, KeepAlive, Misc, Owner, Seen, and User
<rory__> ?
<|QuaD|> uncomment out the line with universal
<ernesto> Quad, you mean I should open the sources.list?
<fabbione> .list
<|QuaD|> ?
<|QuaD|> i told you what to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<ernesto> sorry, I just read it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b rabidbt *!*rabidbt@66.45.74.*]  by fabbione
* rabidbt was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  no bot/scripts in here... kthxbye)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<ernesto> now I'm doing an apt-get update :D
<|QuaD|> ok
* LucidVisions says life is much easyer if one makes a root password
<rory__> ta
<ernesto> what if I want to play AVIs?
<rory__> hehe LucidVisions
<subterrific> LucidVisions: you're wrong
<subterrific> :)
<LucidVisions> why am i wrong?
<rory__> im one of those "bad" admins that just logs in as root
<subterrific> LucidVisions: how is remembering two passwords easier than one?
<ernesto> rory, are you the guy that has a blog at neopoleon?
<rory__> subterrific, make them the same :P
<rory__> no ernesto
<subterrific> rory__: thats pointless, you might as well use sudo
* LucidVisions has fantastic memory
<LucidVisions> hehe
<rory__> its 5 extra characters to type
<ernesto> QuaD, do you know how to play AVIs on totem-xine?
<|QuaD|> they play natively
<ernesto> MPGs are playing fine now
<ernesto> but AVIs, I just hear sound
<ernesto> no video
<ernesto> hum...maybe is DivX
<|QuaD|> could be your sound
<|QuaD|> i mean file
<ernesto> you are right
<ernesto> it played now
<ernesto> thank you :)
<ernesto> thanks a lot everyone
* ernesto likes ubuntu
<|QuaD|> i liek it more and more everyday
<ernesto> I like the fact that it uses gnome 2.8
<|QuaD|> thats one of my 2 dislikes
* LucidVisions loves xfce4
<rory__> i dont like that nautilus lan browsing sucks
<rory__> but konqueror is ok with smb://
<|QuaD|> i like kde
<melazyboy> is there anyway to find out if your using kernel functionality, im wondering if i can say no to CONFIG_AGP_INTEL -- is there anyway to find out if im using that currently or not
<melazyboy> Im using an intel motherboard, and an ATI Radeon card, there is a CONFIG_AGP_ATI as well, im not sure if the CONFIG_AGP_* is reffering to the bus, or the card, or maybe the ATI refers to the card while the INTEL refers to the bus, while that woulden't be all that logical
<ernesto> how do I set a password for root?
<melazyboy> BRB AFK one sec
<melazyboy> ernesto: passwd root
<|QuaD|> ernesto: check the wicki
<|QuaD|> *wiki
<LucidVisions> sudo passwd root
<LucidVisions> then tyoe in the password you want for your root
<ernesto> thanks a lot guys
<ernesto> will keep playing with this baby
<ernesto> thanks!
<LucidVisions> QuaD: ive almost got bitc@ slapped for not saying sudo passwd root
<LucidVisions> hehe
<|QuaD|> lol
<jmhodges> anyone know why flash-player nonfree depends on ruby of all things?
<melazyboy> putting sudo before everything is redundant
<melazyboy> what if they already hit sudo -s
<LucidVisions> true,,
<melazyboy> not to mention knowing what sudo does is very important, when im teaching linux to others i have them ask themselves the question "If i did this wrong, could i permently fuck things up?" and if they answer yes, it requires root.
<bborkk> Does Ubuntu have a stand on which GUI toolkit to use with Python?  I'm thinking of pyGTK, wxPython, Tkinter, Tix, etc.
<jdub> bborkk: pygtk is the most likely
<bborkk> jdub: What do you mean by most likely?
<jdub> bborkk: it's the one we would most likely prefer
<melazyboy> The answer to my question, incase anyone cares is CONFIG_AGP_ATI refers to ati's implimintation of AGP in laptops
<jdub> bborkk: it's basically between pygtk and wxpython ;)
<Dethread> anyone know which package contains the C standard library man pages?
<jdub> Dethread: manpages-dev?
<bborkk> jdub: Is there someplace that documents the discussion regarding the two?
<Poof> Hello :) I was wondering if ubuntu uses Debian APT repositories? TIA :)
<jdub> bborkk: no, there was no discussion
<jdub> Poof: no, we have our own.
<Poof> in a pinch can I use DEB packages?
<bborkk> jdub: Why would pyGTK be preferred?
<hypa7ia> oy, the curses installer is all wonky in the daily hoary iso
<Poof> is there a package list somewhare?
<Dethread> jdub: I have those installed, but when I do "man 2 printf" it says no such man page exists :(
<jdub> bborkk: because it's one of the official gnome bindings, gnome related things tend to be written with it, etc.
<melazyboy> Poof: Yes
<Poof> Thankyou :)
<jdub> Poof: we strongly discourage using packages from debian
<Dethread> jdub, never mind, it's in 3 :)
<melazyboy> Poof: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, don't mention it here people will eat you
<Poof> :)
<jdub> Poof: you're better off sticking to the ubuntu repos - the combination of main, universe and multiverse cover almost all of the debian packages, built for ubuntu.
<melazyboy> Poof: =D it really isn't a good idea, to do that and do something radical like dist-upgrade, and be carefull not to break ubuntu-desktop, if you use apt's upgrade and dist-upgrade fetures
<Poof> Ok i do a dist upgrade before I tweak the sourcelist :)
<Poof> then change back after I get what I need :)
<Poof> I need Blender for X86-64bit
<melazyboy> Poof: Thats what i would suggest, and i really would have to side with jdub, if your using hoary the Ubuntu universe has 90% of the usefull packages of Debian's repos
<Poof> and some video editing software
<Poof> Cool :)
<jdub> Poof: start without debian repositories. if there's something you need that isn't available, ask about it.
<Poof> Ok cool :)
<melazyboy> Poof: Did you check hoary for those packages?
<Poof> what is hoary?
<melazyboy> Poof: Hoary is the equiv of deb's sid
<Poof> I am installing warty
<melazyboy> Poof: Its the devel branch, where as warty is the woody of deb
<Poof> on other system
<melazyboy> Poof: Just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, and s/warty/hoary
<Poof> warty for 86_64 bit
<|QuaD|> but remember, hoarty is actually unstable
<Poof> Cool! I always run SID anyways :)
<|QuaD|> Poof: i used to run sid, make sure you understand HOW unstable hoary is
<|QuaD|> sid never crashed... hoary will
<melazyboy> Poof: I figured most of us with the live dangerously attitude do
<|QuaD|> hoary is TRUELY bleeding edge
<Poof> yea I have tried 3 distros today :)
<jmhodges> well, i dont know if "will crash" is likely
<Poof> fedora core 2,3 and #ubuntu
<jmhodges> but perhaps i just have a nice easy system on it..
<jmhodges> s/on/using/
<melazyboy> |QuaD|: Hoary and sid have the same versions in all of their major packages, xorg, kernel, gnome/kde etc, i don't see much grounds to calling Hoary less stable then sid
<Poof> I am happy to have a 64 bit Debian based system :)
<|QuaD|> melazyboy: are you sure? what version of gnome/gtk does each use?
<Poof> Sweet! it is installing Xfree 4.3.0! I can use my ATI card with it :D
<Poof> is there KDE for #ubuntu?
<melazyboy> |QuaD|: Add hoary sid to your sources, and do apt-cache shopkg, it will list them all
<melazyboy> showpkg*
<melazyboy> all meaning all distros listed with that package name
<|QuaD|> melazyboy: not now
<|QuaD|> but from what i understand, hoary is more bleeding edge
<melazyboy> Poof: Don't upgrade to hoary!! caveat, ati will not work with hoary if you use FGLRX it wil take a big stinky dump on you
<rory__> lol
<Poof> ok I leave it default :)
<hypa7ia> so the hoary installer fails to find my laptop's cdrom drive.  methinks i should bugreport this, no?
<melazyboy> Poof: Yea you would be in the same position i am.. 200fps on glxgears and no 3d accel, bad x performance
<Poof> 0o
<Poof> I need 3d excell
<Poof> for wings and Blender
<Poof> I am a 3d artist :)
<Poof> http://www.s91842597.onlinehome.us/NEWGALLERY/NEWGALLERY.htm
<Poof> my gallery
<|QuaD|> ahhh... soo much javascript?
<|QuaD|> i mean !
<glar00k> uh, damn ... that cursor thing sucks :)
<electroglas> I fixed the Ubuntu to Ubuntu network ipp printing issue by adding the servername (192.168.2.16) to client.conf and then running lpq
<Poof> wow! this is a lot faster than Fedora core :)
<RuffianSoldier> Poof, hahahah! DUH!
<RuffianSoldier> I HATE FEDORA!
<RuffianSoldier> BLOATED CRAP, and it ruined a great system
<|QuaD|> the question is... is does it boot up in 40 seconds like fedora can (for the record, i hate fedora)
<jdub> RuffianSoldier: dude, none of that please.
<RuffianSoldier> jdub, :-/
<deFrysk> why hate fedora ?
<LucidVisions> Poof: thoes frogs are pimp
<deFrysk> is that important ?
<|QuaD|> i hate rpms
<|QuaD|> i haven't used fedora, i used redhat 8, mandrake 9, then went to debian
* deFrysk never had any probs with rpms
<|QuaD|> recently tried suse
<|QuaD|> wow did i hate suse
<crimsun> |QuaD|: if there's sufficient interest, perhaps. The boot sequence is always being tweaked, of course.
<spacey`ki> i just don't use it:) no need to curse them
<Poof> Hooray! I found synaptic!
<|QuaD|> crimsun: it was a joke :)
<deFrysk> spacey, agree
<Poof> no kde ? 0o
<|QuaD|> Poof: you can put it on, i reccomend against it, i was a diehard kde user
<spacey`ki> hollandse nuchterheid =P
<jdub> Poof: kde is not supported in ubuntu, but it's available in universe.
<Poof> ok thanks :)
* LucidVisions says right on! its starting to snow here
<glar00k> any chance that gpdf gets supported? :)
<Poof> no blender :(
<jdub> glar00k: potentially for hoary
<glar00k> jdub, cool
<LucidVisions> anyone here have any experience with user mode linux?
<crimsun> LucidVisions: yes.
<Poof> can I do the  FGLRX for my ATI card from the terminal?
<jdub> totem http://home.waugh.id.au:8800/
<jdub> ^ or mplayer
<LucidVisions> crimsun: Is it pretty stable to run,ive been using vmware under ubintu to run gentoo,but would i get more performance/stablity with uml?
<|QuaD|> LucidVisions: i want to run vmware... sux it costs an arm and a le
<Agrajag> UML is stable enough that a lot of kernel hackers are using it for testing
<rory__> how do you disable DMA in grub when installing Ubuntu ?
<crimsun> LucidVisions: depending on if you use extra kernel modules for vmware in ubuntu, u-m-l will probably be slower, though it certainly is stable and works.
<LucidVisions> crimsun: cool,thanks..I just want to quit using a theved vmware,,hehe.So I think ill use uml,Im also using pearpc to run osx,but its pretty slow,hehe
<mdz> jdub: are those your pants, cast asunder in the background?
<jdub> oh
<jdub> that's a towel
<|QuaD|> LucidVisions: you don't like vmware?
<jdub> but i am not wearing any pants
<crimsun> LucidVisions: I've heard similar reports of sluggishness in PearPC
<bborkk> Poof: Do you have fglrx running on a laptop?
<LucidVisions> QuaD: I like it alot,but im using a theved copy,and feel bad,im trying to be more zen
<LucidVisions> hehe
<crimsun> LucidVisions: why not try Xen instead?
<|QuaD|> LucidVisions: oh, lol.... it sux there are no free alternatives that are as fast
<LucidVisions> crimsun: Is zen another progge like pearpc?
<rory__> any complaints about bochs?
<LucidVisions> QuaD; true
<rory__> i want to install a virtual ubuntu
<crimsun> LucidVisions: comparable to VMWare, except it's free and possibly faster.
<LucidVisions> nice,,ill look it up real quick
<LucidVisions> thanks,,
<|QuaD|> crimsun: faster?
<crimsun> |QuaD|: try it and judge.
<Poof>  FGLRX is not for 64 bit yet :(
<|QuaD|> crimsun: is it as easy to make vm's as vmware?
<jdub> totem http://home.waugh.id.au:8800/
<jdub> ^ or mplayer
<crimsun> |QuaD|: I don't believe it's as point-n'-click simple, no
<|QuaD|> :( oh well can't have everything
<LucidVisions> cool,it looks intresting http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/index.html
<|QuaD|> crimsun: "Xen requires that OSes are ported to run on it"
<|QuaD|> thats not a good thing
<crimsun> |QuaD|: good thing Linux is a primary platform for Xen's development, eh?
<|QuaD|> LOL
<|QuaD|> i want to experiment with hurd and freebsd (or even open, never cared for net though)
<crimsun> FreeBSD will run under Xen soon
<|QuaD|> heh
<Tsjoklat> hey Klowner :0
<LucidVisions> I cant believe ive never heard of Xen,thanks a million,ill add it to my assortment
<rory__> is it faster than bochs?
<crimsun> rory__: Xen? Yes, though it's a bit misleading to compare the two.
<de_wizze> how do I remove a share that I created under network:///
<ironwolf> is bluetooth supported in warty?
<LucidVisions> rory: do you use bochs? I just read that you can emulate an AMD64
<LucidVisions> thats cool
<cef_work> is there actually a packages.d.o equivalent for ubuntu yet?
<cef_work> damnit.. backed up some stuff to a firewire device (h/drive) and now a reinstall has trouble reading it.. *sigh*
<cef_work> just exactly what I don't need
<|QuaD|> what is that quit message?
<cef_work> now it works.. argh!!!
<LucidVisions> Poof: needs a woman,lol
* LucidVisions says linux geeks need lovin too
* LucidVisions smacks my girls ass,,anyhow hehe
<LucidVisions> I just grabbed that Xen tarball,,im reading up on it now,looks good
<Pitr> http://mako.yukidoke.org/copyrighteous/reflections/20041128-00.html
<|QuaD|> they should gpl vmware
<|QuaD|> we should start a petition!
<UdontKnow> |QuaD|: why not just grab qemu?
<|QuaD|> slow
<UdontKnow> at least, qemu's vga support is way better than vmware
<UdontKnow> qemu can run framebuffer
<LucidVisions> Pitr: thats funny stuff indeed
<ironwolf> bluetooth, warty anyone?  Is it in hoary?
<cef_work> ok, what in the kernel would spit out 'Read (10) xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx' where xx = hex digits.. I'm getting this in dmesg and /var/log/messages
<crimsun> ironwolf: yes.
<crimsun> (to both)
<ironwolf> crimsun: where's the how-to?
<crimsun> ironwolf: beats me; I have 0 BT devices.
<crimsun> ironwolf: feel free to contribute one
<rory__> LucidVisions, not really... i use vmware sometimes
<|QuaD|> alright... night folks
<rory__> but dont have a spare license so using bochs
<LucidVisions> laterz QuaD
<rory__> im busy setting up a virtual machine to install ubuntu on
<LucidVisions> have a good one
<LucidVisions> thanks again
<siimo> hi any xfce users here
<ironwolf> *sigh* friend loaded ubuntu, he can't figure how to get bluetooth support.
<LucidVisions> siimo: i use xfce4
<jdub> ironwolf: what kind of bluetooth support?
<ironwolf> jdub: a bluetooth phone
* cef_work shoots ieee1394
<jdub> ironwolf: people.ubuntulinux.org/~jdub/warty/
<jdub> ironwolf: and michael banck has multisync packages for warty, that support evolution 2
<ulisse> Goood Mooornin' Ubuuuntuuuu!
<LucidVisions> siimo: whats up with your xfce?
<tommie_> Hey guys.. how do I change the functions of my extra mouse buttons (mouse4/mouse5?) to act as back/forward for Firefox?
<siimo> its borked
<herman_> my guts tell me ubuntu is running with only 256 colors. do i need to edit XFree config file or is there some tool to check/fix such things?
<LucidVisions> dam,,in what way is it borked
<LucidVisions> rory: what are you using as a vm currenly?
<siimo> when i go in it it bumps me back out saying session ended in less than 10 seconds or somethingg
<rory__> erm, as in host/guest/application ?
<LucidVisions> host
<rory__> win2k
<LucidVisions> ah,,i see
<ironwolf> jdub: do I add that to souces.list? then install bluez ?
<gloin> http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<gloin> =] 
<gloin> <---new server project for me
<LucidVisions> siimo: that is a new on for me,havent heatd of that problem before
<crimsun> siimo: using 4.0.x or 4.2x?
<crimsun> siimo: both work fine here
<cef_work> grrrr. dumb scsi layer messages
<siimo> whatever that is in ubuntu
<melazyboy> herman_: try dpkg-reconfigure XFree89
<gloin> apt-get install badger-linux
<cef_work> XFree89???
<fabbione> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<LucidVisions> 89,,haha
<cef_work> fabbione: heya
<LucidVisions> tired?
<fabbione> hey
<LucidVisions> hehe
<melazyboy> herman_: try dpkg-reconfigure XFree86
<cef_work> fabbione: so can we beat up daniels yet? *grin*
<fabbione> fabbione]   [#ubuntu-devel(+n)] 
<fabbione> <fabbione> hey
<fabbione> <LucidVisions> hehe
<fabbione> <melazyboyops
<fabbione> sorry
<fabbione> melazyboy: no that is wrong
<herman_> melazyboy, k :)
<fabbione> herman_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<melazyboy> Yar im wrong
<fabbione> the other is plain wrong
<melazyboy> there we go thats right
<cef_work> bbk in 5
<crimsun> xserver-xorg for Hoary; xserver-xfree86 for Warty
<dementis> Hi all, anyone running Warty on Toshiba satellite A30/M34 ?
<melazyboy> eta yet on fglrx and xorg, and who needs to do fixing xorg or ati
<dementis> I'm having trouble getting the touchpad to work.
<melazyboy> You know we have one person a day that comes in here and asks the same question... this time when someone answers it im going to pay attention
<fabbione> melazyboy: daniles
<fabbione> daniels
<freakabcd> hi all
<fabbione> siretart: unknown.. it should have been done already
<dementis> heh, not me... first time here :)
<melazyboy> I wonder if there is a way to flush my dc++ log to a file
<freakabcd> anyone in .AU received their ubuntu CDs yet?
<cef_work> freakabcd: not me
<Tsjoklat> hey melazyboy
<freakabcd> yeah, i haven;t got them either
<crimsun> siimo: so 4.0.6?
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Whats up =D
<dementis> plenty of people on SLUG list raving about receiving theirs
<cef_work> sounds typical
<freakabcd> dementis, SLUG ?
<freakabcd> Sydney?
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy not much... how is TX treating you today
<dementis> yeah, sorry...
<cef_work> meanwhile, I'll just continue to wrestle with the scsi layer with this firewire device. ARGHHHH!
<jdub> freakabcd: yeah, quite a few people have received them here,.
* LucidVisions says SLUG sounds cooler than PLUG.thats ours here
<freakabcd> jdub, here is where in .au ?
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: odd you asked that, it rained in the morning, was extremly humid during the day, now its 60deg, tomorrow it will rain and drop down to 40deg, and there are still 17 mexican rap stations
<cef_work> freakabcd: jdub = in sydney
<freakabcd> man, i'm trying to find out how the heck BLUG works!
<herman_> my cd never arrived
<cef_work> freakabcd: cef = in melb
<stuNNed> where are they being shipped from?
<jdub> stuNNed: .nl
<herman_> good think i got an cd burner
<cef_work> freakabcd: LucidVisions = in perth
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: on the bright side, i didn't pay to see alexander
<freakabcd> or even if its called BLUG and whether it has _any_ meetings ever!
<gloin> ahh
<gloin> you gotta try badger-linux
* freakabcd in Bris
<gloin> this is the ultimate case mod
<gloin> Dead badgers do not heal, and a badger with broken legs will display limited mobility
<stuNNed> punkass, hi, did you need to install kernel source .deb to get linuxant drivers working?  i think i've messed up a bit the install or something, is there .deb instructions on their site?
<LucidVisions> nope,,LucidVisions = portland,Oregon
<gloin> http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
* gloin has kicked LucidVisions in the shins!
<gloin> <---Ashland, OR
<ironwolf> jdub: did you see the question?
<punkass> so i had nvidia drivers installed and working fine..i just updated to the K7 kernel and no nvidia drivers wont load, tried to reinstall nvidia-glx but that didnt seem to help
* LucidVisions says argg
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy how was it?
<cef_work> Im really starting to hate scsi devices
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: I didn't see it and im celebrating
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: I heard it was that bad.
<punkass> stuNNed: just some basic instructions
<LucidVisions> gloin: we were a blue state
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy hamana? celebrating what? you are moving? :P
<punkass> and yes i believe i did install the source package
<punkass> the deb they give u is just the source
<crimsun> punkass: you need the linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` package
<punkass> ah ok thanks
<gloin> LucidVisions: we are always a blue state
<cef_work> LucidVisions: ahh, just plug also is the Perth Linux Users Group...
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: No celebrating, not wasting my money on that stupid movie, lol some day ill move -- probably a few years away =/
<gloin> LucidVisions: I'd live somewhere else if we were a red state
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: *No celebrating on not wasting my money on that stupid movie, lol some day ill move -- probably a few years away =/
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy didn't you say you got to see it for free?... <-- puzzled
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: No no, Im celebrating not having seen it at all
<dementis> Any tips on the Satellite A30 touchpad? Also, keyboard sometimes requires pressing <ctrl>+<shift> before it will work...
<freakabcd> melazyboy, what movie?
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy err then why did you say you saw Alexander?
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: It was so bad that im told the whole movie theater jointly walked out, it happened 3 times on opening day, worst opening day ever is the rumor
<Tsjoklat> the movie is not screened in my town, because of the fact that Alexander is being presented as bisexual...
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Friends called up sunday to go see movie, and i was busy with homework, i coulden't go, im celebrating making that decision because they just told me how bad that movie was
<ulisse> Since yesterday's update, on my hoary, ThunderBird and FireFox crashes
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Really, the religious reich here is alittle pissed off about that too
<ulisse> I think it could be due to locales
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy I am in no hurry to see it either.. just find it mighty lame that they won't air it... for Traffic I hate to drive to another town (two hours)
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Where do you live again -- i remember you saying you were born in the netherlands
<Tsjoklat> hate: had
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy CA atm
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Well lucky you.
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy in buttf*(&nowhere
<ulisse> noone can help?
<melazyboy> ulisse: run them out of a console, consoles catch error out
* LucidVisions says ahh
<crimsun> ulisse: are you current w/ Hoary?
<ulisse> yes
<crimsun> ulisse: follow melazyboy's suggestion
<Tsjoklat> ulisse did you change to utf?
<ulisse> *** ExtensionManager:_updateManifests: no access privileges to application directory, skipping.
<ulisse> Segmentation fault
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: How old are you?
<gloin> Badgers may be run without security antennas, but this is not recommended. Insecure badgers may be hacked by anyone with a compatible card and badger bits.
<ulisse> yes, i have it_IT UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy asking: how old are you is assuming I am old
<Tsjoklat> ulisse.. I went back to ISO.. too much hassle with utf and hoary
<Tsjoklat> ISO-8859-1
<Tsjoklat> I know, most dev will hang me for this.. but I had nothing but problems with it..
<siimo> hoary is for bleeding edge whores
<Tsjoklat> siimo mind your tongue please
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: not at all was going to follow it up with what college are you going to or planning on going to... most of the people i meet on irc are either working in silicon valley or attending some important college
<gloin> <--bleeding edge whore
<ProfQki> hi! I need some help with installing samba
<Tsjoklat> siimo this is not #slackware
<gloin> !
<gloin> lol
<gloin> Tsjoklat: oh man
<gloin> ho ho ho
<siimo> ive never been 2 sw
* gloin is still laughing
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: either of which im envious of.
<ulisse> Tsjoklat, ok, I switched back to ISO, let me restart X and back here...
<melazyboy> ProfQki: needing help with installing samba is pretty broad, are you using synaptic?
<melazyboy> ProfQki: Or needing help with smb.conf
<ixus> Good morning.  Any via users here?  I could do with some graphics advice
* LucidVisions is in the silicon forest
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy I am not attending any posh UNI sorry neither do I work in the valley of silicon
<LucidVisions> the OSDL is 20 milles from me
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy I am mearly the furniture in this channel :P
<ProfQki> i use apt... and i' ve got an error message
<Tsjoklat> wb ulisse
<ProfQki> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ProfQki>   samba: Fgg: samba-common (= 3.0.7-1ubuntu6) de 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2 mr teleptend
<ProfQki> E: Broken packages
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: lol
<ulisse> nothing changed
<ProfQki> and i cant install samba
<ProfQki> how can i repair it?
<Tsjoklat> ulisse.. I didn't get a change to tell you that changing back won't help... it is already set on your system.. I had to reinstall :{
<melazyboy> ProfQki: 'apt-get -reinstall install samba-common'
<melazyboy> ulisse: What exactly is the problem your locals are borked? or you don't know the problem and your making a speculation?
<ulisse> Tsjoklat, is there a way to reinstall over current installation via apt?
<Tsjoklat> ulisse utf+hoary did not work for me
<siimo> ProfQki, are you using warty
<Tsjoklat> ulisse do you want to stay with hoary or go back to warty?
<melazyboy> ulisse: Yes the same context i just said, should reconfigure all of ubuntu if applied to the meta package, 'apt-get -reinstall install ubuntu-desktop'
<ProfQki> siimo: yes iam using wart
<LucidVisions> does nessus-update-plugins work for anyone else?
<ProfQki> reinstall error message: Reinstallation of samba-common is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<LucidVisions> im getting a wget not found,,but its installed
<ulisse> melazboy, I think the problem is in the locales because yesterday Apt updated Locales, an I have also strange characters in the login screen
<melazyboy> LucidVisions: is it in /usr/bin/wget?
<LucidVisions> um,,lemme check
<ulisse> melazyboy, instead of the * for the password I have a square with some numbers inside
<siimo> ProfQki, have you tried apt-get update
<LucidVisions> yeo
<siimo> apt-get -f install
<crimsun> ulisse: the locales package that was updated yesterday is a minor fix
<ulisse> Tsjoklat, I'd like to stay with hoary
<crimsun> ulisse: it won't affect locales proper
<ProfQki> siimo: yes, it's done
<melazyboy> ulisse: ulisse I might have to agree with your assumntion then, there is a dpkg that reconfigure locals one sec
<davidpc> hey all. my wifi card (yup, broadcom chipset), which was working fine, has decided *not* to talk to my dhcp server anymore
<ProfQki> siimo: any other idea?
<davidpc> totally fresh install other than ndiswrapper
<siimo> its working for me im not sure sry
<Tsjoklat> ulisse... type: echo $LC_TYPE
<ulisse> melazyboy, dpkg --configure locales
<ulisse> dpkg: errore processando locales (--configure):
<ulisse>  il pacchetto locales  gi installato e configurato
<ulisse> Sono occorsi degli errori processando:
<ulisse>  locales
<Tsjoklat> what does that tell you
<davidpc> getting no dhcpoffers even though other machines on the network are fine
<melazyboy> ulisse: Thats because its dpkg-configre
<melazyboy> ulisse: Thats because its dpkg-configure
<gloin> does anyone here know any latin?
<crimsun> melazyboy: you mean -reco..
<Treenaks> gloin: you want to start #ubuntu-la ?
<Treenaks> latin support?
<gloin> Treenaks: nah heh
<gloin> I just was wanting a snippet translated
<melazyboy> ulisse: ***Thats because its 'dpkg-reconfigure locals'
<melazyboy> there we go
<crimsun> hehe
<gloin> Suse vivo vixi victum reduco is ea id creatura absit decessus a facultas Linux! Dev root, dev root!
<LucidVisions> nevermind,,its updating
<deFrysk> locals= locales
<gloin> the last bit I understand well enough
* LucidVisions smacks wget
<melazyboy> deFrysk: Thanks... =[
* davidpc smacks wlan0
<Tsjoklat> ulisse what did echo do?
<ulisse> melazyboy, echo $LC_TYPE returns nothing
<cef_work> well that's "oh so unhelpful".. *sigh* seems firewire is broken for me
* LucidVisions smacks wlan0 for davidpc
* davidpc smacks wget for LucidVisions
<Tsjoklat> ulisse if it was set up correctly it should give you a value for that
<Tsjoklat> ulisse... I can only tell you what I had to do... sorry
* Tsjoklat stays far away from UTF-8
<deFrysk> locale charmap <enter>
<deFrysk> UTF-8
<deFrysk> ;)
<davidpc> has anyone had a ndsiwrapper-bound card suddenly decide not to work? any advice on how to wake it up? dhcp server working fine and connection alive...just ubuntu machine not able to see it...any way to monitor wifi signal, perhaps?
<Tsjoklat> and before anyone starts yelling about file a bug... no thank you, there are numerous of bugreports about xorg/utf-8 and what not
<Tsjoklat> and it might work for you, awesome, it just didn't for me
<Tsjoklat> basta
<ulisse> Tsjoklat, do you speak Italian?
<melazyboy> ulisse: Try deFrysk's advice before your nuke, 'local charmap'
<deFrysk> local = locale
<deFrysk> ;)
<melazyboy> yar damit
<deFrysk> :D
<melazyboy> stupid homonymous
<ulisse> deFrysk, if I type locale charmap i get ISO-8859-1
<deFrysk> restart x
<deFrysk> and try again
<ulisse> deFrysk, what exactly I have to do?
<deFrysk> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Tsjoklat> ulisse I do
<deFrysk> and come back
<melazyboy> deFrysk: CTRL+BACKSPACE
<melazyboy> or ctrl+alt+backspace rather
<ulisse> deFrysk, but what should change restarting X?
<deFrysk> your locales
<deFrysk> should change
<deFrysk> after restering/resetting/ x
<deFrysk> restarting
<ulisse> deFrysk, I think I have to do something before restarting X... or not?
<deFrysk> ulisse, have you settet your locales to utf-8 ?
<ulisse> deFrysk, to change locales, i mean
<deFrysk> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<deFrysk> choose utf-8
<deFrysk> or an equivalent
<deFrysk> use sudo
<deFrysk> when done restart x
<deFrysk> then check locale with locale charmap
<deFrysk> done :/
<ulisse> deFrysk, I have 2 UTF-8 choiches for it_IT: UTF-8 and UTF-8@euro
<Treenaks> ulisse: use the UTF8 one, not the @euro one
<ulisse> ok
<ulisse> I'll back in a minute
<deFrysk> Treenaks, :)
<Treenaks> hey deFrysk
<deFrysk> morning
<cef_work> grrrr.. stupid damn ieee1394 driver
<Treenaks> cef_work: what's with it?
<cef_work> Treenaks: lots of "Read (10)" errors courtsey of the SCSI layer
<Treenaks> nice
<ulisse> Tsjoklat, locale charmap now returns UTF-8
* davidpc kicks wlan0 all over the room
<davidpc> work, dammit!
<cef_work> Treenaks: annoyhing is the 55G of data on the firewire drive
<Treenaks> ulisse: then you now have an UTF-8 system, congratulations :)
<cef_work> Treenaks: put on there by the same machine, with all the same hardware, running the same release of ubuntu
<ulisse> Yes, but FF still crashes
<melazyboy> cef_work: 'echo ieee1394 >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d'
<cef_work> melazybo2: erm, Im actually TRYING to use the device
<melazyboy> cef_work: ah different story then.
<deFrysk> ulisse, FF = firefox ?
<ulisse> deFrysk, yes, sorry
<cef_work> melazyboy: might have to resort to usb 1.1 to get the data off the drive.. ughh!!!
<deFrysk> java is correctly installed on ff ?
<Tsjoklate> ulisse how are doing on your ordeal?
<ulisse> deFrysk,  i haven't java
<ulisse> Tsjoklat, what do you mean with ordeal?
<deFrysk> and flash ?
<Tsjoklate> utf/iso
<ulisse> deFrysk, flash is ok
<deFrysk> ulisse, doe u have a complete hoary install ?
<bluewheel> question for ubuntu ppc people. I recompiled the kernel and didn't ybin, at the boot prompt I manually tell it to look on the root hard disk and then specify root=/dev/hda10. While booting it says "VFS:cannot open root device"any ideas ?
<ulisse> deFrysk, I updated from warty with dist-upgrade
<deFrysk> ulisse, should work fine then :/
<ulisse> deFrysk, it worked until yesterday, before an upgrade
<ulisse> deFrysk, a dist-upgrade, i mean
<deFrysk> yeah
<deFrysk> I understand
<deFrysk> maybe you should report it as a bug
<deFrysk> i have to walk my dog :s
<melazyboy> bluewheel: any more info than that?
<deFrysk> later folks
<melazyboy> bluewheel: I think i know what it is aucutally
<Treenaks> Where can I send an email requesting a key signing party during the conference BEFORE friday? I won't be able to catch my plane if I go to the currently planned one :)
<ulisse> deFrysk, but if I can't access the web, it is difficult to report a bug...
<Treenaks> (hm, mako it is)
<melazyboy> bluewheel: Let me start by telling you something with nothing else from you, the 2.6 kernel does not require a initrd with that said if you chose to not use one, you must build in a good amount of drives releated to your root drive into the kernel (bake)
<wig> Does Ubuntu not come with gcc?
<bluewheel> melazyboy, do you think it wants me to specify the device with the OpenFirmware device path ?
<wig> cef_work: you here?
<cryptomatt> anyone set up jabber on ubuntu?
<ulisse> deFrysk, yesterday I tried with the firefox binaries from mozilla site, too
<ulisse> deFrysk, it crashes at the same way
<melazyboy> bluewheel: No thats how you specify the root directive, is root mounted on a firmware device?
<ulisse> deFrysk, it works only by root
<wig> hey, does ubuntu come with GCC?
<melazyboy> bluewheel: Im not sure you can use firewire without an initrd
<b_e_n_z> wig, yes
<melazyboy> bluewheel: Boot from firewire, rather.
<wig> b_e_n_z: how come i get this error then? "gcc command not recognized" or something like that
<b_e_n_z> wig, you need to apt-get it
<freakabcd> wig, maybe you haven;t installed it?
<wig> b_e_n_z: you just said it came with ubuntu
<wig> freakabcd: i thought it came standard.
<wood1> Good Afternoon and Morning to All
<bluewheel> nha it's a hard disk boot
<bluewheel> not firewire
<freakabcd> wig, heh.. one must choose to install it, iirc
<wood1> Can someone give me a picture of how PGP works ?
<wig> freakabcd: it didn't give me any options.
<melazyboy> bluewheel: Are you using ATA drives ?
<wood1> I went through the PGP's website documentation and I am still where I was before
<wig> freakabcd: i just put the cd in, and it did whatever it does.
<freakabcd> i dunno man. i've never used ubuntu! i'm still waiting to receive my cds :)
<bluewheel> melazyboy, Yes ATA it's a powerbook G4
<wig> freakabcd: damn.
<freakabcd> does apt-get install gcc
<wood1> Hello, stuNNed, are you there ?
<freakabcd> does that work?
<wig> freakabcd: doesn't matter, i dont got internet connection on ubuntu
<wood1> Treenaks, are you there ?
<wig> freakabcd: that's what im trying to accomplish
<melazyboy> bluewheel: Ok in your ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support Tree in your kernel you will NEED all things relevent to booting  your OS BAKED in
<Treenaks> wood1: almost.. I'm working
<freakabcd> well, afaik you should be able to make your cd a src and apt-get install it from there!
<wood1> Can you teach me how to setup Gpgp ?
<bluewheel> one of the kernels I specify is the old stock ubuntu kernel and it has the same problem, using the install cd I can boot and mount the disk just fine
<Treenaks> wood1: I wouldn't know how it works
<bluewheel> and being the stock kernel I know it works, well it used to
<bluewheel> too
<wig> freakabcd: eh?
<melazyboy> bluewheel: that includes, the top of the tree, 'ehanced ide/mfm/rll disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support', if you have a slave drive you will need 'include ide/ata-2 disk support', you will also need 'generic/default IDE chipset support', and 'PCI IDE chipset support', as well as 'Generic PCI IDE chipset support'
<wood1> Well does anybody know how to setup Gpgp in Ubuntu ?
<wood1> Help, help, I am stuck with Gpgp
<freakabcd> wig, the packages should be on the cd. hence, if you setup apt to use the cd as a package src, then you should just be able to apt-get install gcc
<cef_work> damn firewire... grrrr
<melazyboy> bluewheel: If any of your drives or chipsets are nongeric substitute them with the appropriate alterntive on the same tier
<cef_work> freakabcd: and a good reference on setting up a source for someone who has no idea what one is?
<melazyboy> BTW anyone in the houston area hiring, will work for food broadband and rent
<freakabcd> cef_work, i have no clue. i've never admin'ed a deb box, or even installed a deb box :)
<melazyboy> bluewheel: where any of those not enabled?
<melazyboy> bluewheel: and/or not built into the kernel
<bluewheel> melazyboy, but if the kernel that worked yesterday should be the symlink to vmlinux.old after installing using the dpkg, but now it seems to be failing when i explicitly specify the kernel of vmlinux.old my issue seems to be that it can't find the partition
<wood1> Can somebody here tell me how to setup Gpgp in Evolution ?
<wig> cef_work: hey, does gcc come installed on ubuntu?
<b_e_n_z> melazyboy, halliburton perhaps?
<cef_work> wig: not installed by default.. afaik, it's on the cd
<wig> cef_work: how do i install that sucker?
<cef_work> but I'm not sure
<bluewheel> melazyboy, it says Unbable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<cef_work> mainly cos I don't have a full cd here. just net installs
<melazyboy> bluewheel: If you built your own kernel then those options will yeild that error, when not baked in, i know your error, its a big one 80
* cef_work waits for his 240 cd's to turn up
<wig> cef_work: damn
<freakabcd> wig, you're best in asking how to setup a cd as a package source
<melazyboy> bluewheel: err, 80% of the peopel that try without initrd screw up the first time it took me a fwe trys i just figured it out yesterday
<wood1> Is there nobody here who can guide me through the setup process of Gpgp in Evolution ?
<freakabcd> cef_work, you ordered what???
<freakabcd> 240 CDs ??
<wig> freakabcd: how do i setupi a cd as a package source
<cef_work> wig: tell me about it. I'm sick of downloading stuff all the time
<melazyboy> b_e_n_z: You have a job at halliburton, or your telling me to apply there
<bluewheel> melazyboy, ok thanks for your help I will keep playing with it
<freakabcd> as i mentioned earlier i _don't_ know!
<cef_work> freakabcd: yeah.. I probably should have ordered more
* LucidVisions says hoah...thats quite a stack of cds
<freakabcd> google should be able to help
<LucidVisions> wow
<b_e_n_z> melazyboy, oh they have tons of jobs... esp those contract jobs in Iraq
<freakabcd> cef_work, ordered more!
<melazyboy> bluewheel: No problem, just remember anything your using in the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support should be baked in
<cef_work> freakabcd: I'm the president of a 1000+ LUG.. going to give some away
<freakabcd> are you like distributor for your city? :p
<wig> i dont even know how to use apt-get or whatever
<melazyboy> b_e_n_z: I don't really want to go to iraq, i already have a job too i just don't like it
* LucidVisions 240 cd's = ubuntu dealer
<LucidVisions> lol
<cef_work> wonder how that guy who ordered 3000 got on
<freakabcd> 3000!!!!
<freakabcd> holy crap
<freakabcd> really?
<cef_work> yup
<freakabcd> no way! you're pulling my leg
<LucidVisions> cef_work: are thats unreal,wow man
<cef_work> hey, they're free.. long as you have a good reason, they'll give em away
<LucidVisions> cool beans
<freakabcd> what, that 3000 guy is like the cupplier for Tonga or something ?
<cef_work> he's apparently aiming to give them to every attendee for some conference or show or something
<freakabcd> an entire country!
<freakabcd> hehe
<melazyboy> Because all companies that give away CDs are successfull look at AOL... wait wait.. thats right they are failing horrably..
<nada> hello all.  i have been running ubuntu warty on my laptop for a few weeks and i love it.  but today i did an apt-get upgrade and suddenly my internal wireless stopped working
<cef_work> melazyboy: yeah but they give them to people who don't ask for them
<nada> anyone able to help me with that?
<wig> anyone know how to apt-get from a cd?
<melazyboy> cef_work: ... and i imagine a good portion of those asking for them will do either that, or play frisbee
<cef_work> wig: 'apt-cdrom' afaik
<freakabcd> i'm out.. i ordered a measly 15. i'll give away everyone (excepting 2) to people who are interested at UNI
<wig> what's afaik mean?
<cef_work> as far as I know
<wig> okay, so apt-cdrom, what's that do?
<ulisse> how can I reinstall ubuntu via apt?
<cef_work> adds cdroms as apt sources
<wig> cef_work: then i just pick what i want?
<melazyboy> ulisse: 'apt-get -reinstall install ubuntu-desktop'
<cef_work> wig: then you should just be able to use synaptic or apt-get
<wig> cef_work: what's apt-get? ive never used before.
<freakabcd> wig, apt-cdrom add; apt-get install gcc
<freakabcd> see if that works
<nada> anyone know how i can determine what hardware my internal wireless card is?  ubuntu autodetected it before, but now broken. :(
<wig> freakabcd: alrighty
<ironwolf> nada: what's your model #?
<melazyboy> nada, lspci -a
<wig> cef_work: also, when i put the kernel sources in the /usr/src place, the "make" file on the modem patch says ".config" can't be found
<cef_work> or go into synaptic and select 'Edit -> add CDRom' and then pick/choose the packages to install
<nada> fujitsu s7010
<melazyboy> nada, rather, lspci -vv
<davidpc> nada: join me in wifi hell, the water's warm ;-)
<cef_work> wig: cos you haven't built them yet
<wig> cef_work: built what? o_O
<cef_work> wig: the kernel.. using gcc
<freakabcd> cef_work, err.. done a config yet
<wig> cef_work: i gotta BUILD the kernel too?
<cef_work> errr.. true..
<cef_work> wig: well you're building the driver, right?
<wig> cef_work: it's from a tar.g i downloaded
<Tsjoklat> wig just had a fit.. kernel building!
<ironwolf> davidpc: what's your card?
<freakabcd> wig no need to rebuild the kernel if the driver can be loaded as a module
<cef_work> wig: actually you only need to copy the config into the right place.. it's just that the drive 'expects' that you've just build a kernel
<cef_work> driver even
<wig> cef_work: how do i do that?
<freakabcd> wig, like i said earlier:: GET gcc installed first!
<freakabcd> you're not going to get anywhere without gcc!
<cef_work> wig: cd into the kernel source, then 'cp /boot/config-<tab> .config'
<wig> freakabcd: i just want all my info right now, cause it's a bitch rebooting
<nada> ok, i found that i have an intel pro/wireless 2200bg
<cef_work> wig: the config depends on what kernel you're running at the time
<freakabcd> wig, reboot what? after installing gcc?
<freakabcd> no need to reboot
<wig> freakabcd: im on windows now
<freakabcd> doh.. ok
<wig> :-P
<cef_work> hrm... really wonder why this can't be done with kernel headers.. wish I had a machine that wasn't doing production work to test this sort of stuff on
<wig> anyway, i think that's about it.
<wig> im sorry for being so retarded about this
<freakabcd> wig everyone is when they start! :)
<cef_work> wig: nah it's called 'stupid winmodem' syndrome
<Tsjoklat> wig we all had to learn
<wig> haha
<cef_work> wig: what brand winmodem?
<wig> cef_work: lucent/agere
<cef_work> ahhh yukko
<freakabcd> wig, those will work like a charm!
<wig> freakabcd: yeah. ive got it working with the 2.4.22 kernel before
<freakabcd> and let me tell you know there is NO kernel recompile necessary for them
<wig> freakabcd: but goddam 2.6.n is tuff.
<wig> tough*
<wood1> wig, do you have expertise in Gpgp ?
<freakabcd> just build the driver as a module and load away
<wig> wood1: i got expertise is nothing .:-P what's gpgp?
<wig> freakabcd: yeah, im gonna go get on that
<wood1> Well it's OK
<wig> thanks for the help everyone, much appreciated.
<wood1> freakabcd, do you have any idea on Gpgp ?
<freakabcd> can;t say i've used it
<wood1> How do we use Gpgp ?
<freakabcd> are you trying to get a pgp sig ?
<melazyboy> When you use dri with radeon drivers, how do you tell x to use them in xorg.conf, you have it boot with what as the driver? 'ati'? or is there a diff name for dri?
<wood1> Well I have got the signature from Seahorse, how do we use that Signature in Evolution mail ?
<nada> so, my internal wireless is intel pro 2200bg, and a previous ubuntu post says it works with the  ipw2200.sf.net  driver.  but not sure how to -reinstall that
<freakabcd> wood1, theres an option to put/use the sig in evo
<wood1> I have the key ID, how do I use that key in Evolution
<wood1> Well I got the Error while doing that
<freakabcd> what error?
<freakabcd> gotta run, talk later
<cef_work> well now that I've started a copy of 55G over USB 1.1, I'm going to go home.. hopefully it'll be finished by monday the 6th.. *sigh*
<mjr> melazyboy, ati should do fine
<mjr> melazyboy, as long as there's the Load "dri" line and frined
<mjr> s
<melazyboy> mjr: Im only getting 200fps with glxgears, with fglrx i got 2k? how come such a big differnce then?
<mjr> melazyboy, what radeon do you have?
<melazyboy> 9800pro
<wood1> Error saying that the path of Gpgp could not be found
<mjr> melazyboy, it isn't supported by dri, ATI won't give the specs
<mjr> there's a project to reverse-engineer it, but I don't think they've gotten too far at this point
<melazyboy> well that sucks...
<melazyboy> So no reason to use DRI at all then?
<mjr> yes, it does
<mjr> not for you
<melazyboy> ill just remove it from kernel and xorg.conf then... thats blows
<wood1> mjr, can you help me to setup Gpgp in Evolution ?
<bluewheel> melazyboy, yea I had the same problem with my R7500 but now it "works"
<wood1> freakabcd ?
<melazyboy> mjr: thanks for help
<melazyboy> bluewheel: what did you do to get it working?
<mjr> wood1, it's not something that you really should need to set up, should Just Work ;) But you can define the key in settings/mail accounts/security
<bluewheel> melazyboy, Michel Danzers DRI but it will not work with your chip yet
<mjr> well, R7500 is a different beast, for that there's specs and all
<mjr> the latest ATI card with specs and working DRI drivers is 9250
<melazyboy> bluewheel: Funny thing is ATI mentions his web site for open source drivers
<mjr> (which also therefore happens to be what I bought for my new box)
<wood1> mjr, you mean just type in the Key ID in Evolution's security PGP Key ?
<melazyboy> Another funny thing is the kernel docs point to a page that is unavailble
<mjr> wood1, for example, or the key's e-mail address or something
<bluewheel> melazyboy, at least I highly doubt it, but I know for DRI support it took a fair while but then it does have limitations, "blender" will crash when rendering for one thing
<melazyboy> They point you to www.ati.com/na/pages/products/pc/radeon32/index.html
<mjr> wood1, it should use a key matching the sending e-mail address by default, I think, though
<bluewheel> melazyboy, I just use OSX for my graphics stuff it's very well supported, then linux for all my other stuff
<bluewheel> saves a lot of headaches
<bluewheel> but creates a few in it's self of course :-)
<melazyboy> bluewheel: But having fglrx made my linux experience much more friendly
<bluewheel> fglrx ?
<bluewheel> never heard of it
<wood1> mjr, I have already created a Key using Seahorse, how do I use it in Evolution ?
* LucidVisions loves my matrox,,,,
<LucidVisions> great drivers
<melazyboy> bluewheel: The ati proprietary driver
<bluewheel> google ... click ahhh :-)
<mjr> wood1, as I said, it should just work if you tell it to pgp sign messages
<mjr> wood1, and as I also said, you can type the ID in there if it doesn't
<bluewheel> ahh but it will not support my radeon which is too old now :(
<wood1> How do we create a Gpgp Key in the first place ?
<bluewheel> reason for a new powerook I guess :-)
<lessthankyle> anyone around?
<bluewheel> lessthankyle, yea
<lessthankyle> cool
<lessthankyle> i could use some advice
<Tsjoklat> 276 in total
<bluewheel> lessthankyle, don't ask to ask, just ask :-) you'll get less flames that way
<lessthankyle> fair enough
<lessthankyle> i just installed a bit ago, and i need to be able to access my secondary hard drive from it, but it didn't pick it up
<melazyboy> mjr: hwo does lspci work?
<bluewheel> what do you mean didn't pick it up ? there is no /dev entry or it does not have a entry on the desktop ?
<melazyboy> mjr: Its listing my card as an Radeon R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] 
<melazyboy> mjr: Could it be listing it wrong, or does it get that from the card itself, i thought the card was a 9800pro
<lessthankyle> there is a dev entry
<lessthankyle> nothingon the desktop or in the filesystem
<lessthankyle> for the actual files
<lessthankyle> it has the hdbl partition in the dev folder
<mjr> melazyboy, it's the same thing with 9500, so doesn't really matter for this
<bluewheel> so on hard disk 'B' it's partition l you want to mount ? what file system is it ?
<lessthankyle> fat32
<melazyboy> mjr: bah no love
<bluewheel> ahhh cool, ok wall you need to sudo or have root access to mount the device
<lessthankyle> i do
<mjr> wood1, seahorse is a frontend for gpg, so creating a key with that should work
<bluewheel> then when it works add it to your /etc/fstab file to mount at boot time, so lets mount it first
<melazyboy> mjr: I wonde why the kernel doesn't make a note for DRI under Radeon that 9k+ are not supported
<lessthankyle> i found a wiki entry for that, and followed it
<bluewheel> have you made a dir for it to mount into, something like /mnt/Windows
<lessthankyle> i made /mnt/win98
<lessthankyle> and this is what i added to my fstab file
<bluewheel> partly, there is more to add than just that. What command did you use to mount it ?
<bluewheel> try mount -t vfat /dev/hdbl /mnt/win98
<lessthankyle> in the fstab: /dev/hdbl  /mnt/win98   vfat    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000   0    0
<wood1> bluewheel, do you have some ideas using Gpgp ?
<mjr> melazyboy, because that's not true, up to 9250 are supported as I said :)
<mjr> but yeah, it might say something more accurate about it
<melazyboy> mjr: Point being it should make a note that 9250+ are NOT supported
<melazyboy>  =D
<melazyboy> mjr: Yea or atleast not point to a 404 website.
<bluewheel> wood1, sorry dude never used Gpgp i'd like to know how though at some point :-) but right now I am busy with a broken kernel :-)
<bluewheel> lessthankyle, how did it go /
<lessthankyle> well it brought it up
<bluewheel> lessthankyle, so it worked ?
<lessthankyle> let me reboot and make sure it still comes up
<bluewheel> well I have not looked at the fstab entry yet, but at least you can get it to work :-)
<bluewheel> emmm ....
<lessthankyle> alright, it is in the /mnt/win98 dir now
<lessthankyle> but i can't seem to open any of the folders in it
<Tsjoklat> lessythankyle what does your fstab say?
<lessthankyle> in the fstab: /dev/hdbl  /mnt/win98   vfat    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000   0    0
<Tsjoklat> /dev/hda2       /windows/D      vfat    noauto,users,gid=users,umask=0002,iocharset=iso8859-1 0 0
<Tsjoklat> is mine
<lessthankyle> just change the options on mine then?
<Tsjoklat> you could give it a go
<lessthankyle> ok
<Tsjoklat> if it works cool beans right :)
<lessthankyle> well it shows up on the desktop now
<lessthankyle> but whenever i try to open anything in it (they all have the same icon, the green footprint), it just disappears
<Tsjoklat> lessthankyle what does 'mount' say in console?
<Tsjoklat> without '
<bluewheel> Tsjoklat, could it be a permission problem ? i am on ppc so I have not used fat32 before :-)
<lessthankyle> a number of lines
<lessthankyle> any in particular you want? or should i type all of them
<bluewheel> lessthankyle, what does it say against /dev/hdbl
<bluewheel> (rw) or (ro) ?
<Tsjoklat> does it say anywhere your win98?
<Tsjoklat> what does /dev/hdb1 say?
<lessthankyle> it says : /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/win98 type vfat (rw)
<Tsjoklat> I think the (rw) is your problem
<Tsjoklat> I don't use it
<lessthankyle> i'd imagine that just points to the fact it's rewriteable? not read only?
<Tsjoklat> don't know, all I know is that I don't have it in mine
<jiyuu0> lessthankyle, what u trying to do?
<lessthankyle> well i have the other drive mountedn ow
<lessthankyle> now i'm just trying to access the files on it
<Tsjoklat> hey seb128
<bluewheel> lessthankyle, ls -l /mnt/win98
<seb128> morning
<lessthankyle> ok
<lessthankyle> it lists out the files of the drive
<lessthankyle> well, i can toy around with it for a bit longer
<lessthankyle> i appreciate the help so far, thank you
<lessthankyle> off to bed for now
<melazyboy> What do the different umask values mean?
<melazyboy> "The bitmask of the permissions that are _not_ present). The default is the umask of the current process. The value is given in octal.
<melazyboy> "
<melazyboy> thats a pretty shotty description
<Treenaks> well, max permissions is 4777 .. so if umask is 0022, files that programs open as "0777" will become 0755
<melazyboy> Would the max umask be 1777
<melazyboy> im reading a tutorial
<melazyboy> because there is only one value for the sticky bit right?
<davidstylesjr> i believe so
<davidstylesjr> has anyone upgraded to gaim 1.0.3 on warty and how did you do it
<melazyboy> davidstylesjr: I haven't but im sure they did an apt-get update && apt-get install gaim
<davidstylesjr> melazy:  its not in the warty repositories, only up to version 1.0
<melazyboy> davidstylesjr: Then you have to change to hoary repositories
<davidstylesjr> doing that breaks x even with only a gaim upgrade :)
<melazyboy> davidstylesjr: Don't upgrade X
<melazyboy> davidstylesjr: Just apt-get update, get the new version of gaim, and revert to warty repositories
<davidstylesjr> melazyboy:  im not, simply by upgrading gaim and its dependencies
<davidstylesjr> x gets broken
<davidstylesjr> it continously tries to start upon booting...have heard of this problem from others attempting update
<davidstylesjr> so im trying to find out if anyone has done it successfully using an alternate method
<melazyboy> davidstylesjr: That can't be, the packager would specify what t he bare minimum version of X that will run with GAIM is and when you install GAIM it would install all the packages needed to meet the dependency of GAIM
<melazyboy> davidstylesjr: Well there could be a problem, you can always build them from source, but then your setting yourself up for failure in the future because sources bypas dpkg.
<davidstylesjr> melazyboy:  i believe that gaim for hoary is different since its designed to run on xorg
<Tsjoklat> sinds when is x an requirement for gaim?
<melazyboy> you basicly have 2 of choices, maintain your deb archive, or break it, you can break it with alien, or sources and achive your objective, or you can risk it with hoary or sid repositories
<melazyboy> If your sure hoary has a defective package (which it really shoulden't im using it) you can revert to sid, and run through the same procedure
<Tsjoklat> davidstylesjr are you saying when you upgrade to hoary gaim on your warty box it wants to d/l xorg?
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: You woudlen't think
<davidstylesjr> melazyboy:  no, but many other dependencies
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Wait he is right...
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy really? waaaww
<Tsjoklat> melazyboy that is funky
<davidstylesjr> and then x will not run correctly from then on
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: it has listed for 'reverse depends' ubuntu-desktop
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: I imagine that could see the ubuntu-desktop in hoary, and want to replace the one from warty because of the higher version number, since that a meta-package i would imagine it would function almost the same as a full blown dist-upgrade
<melazyboy> It could see the ubuntu-desktop*
<Tsjoklat> hey pitti :)
<Tsjoklat> well I guess it is not a good idea anymore to use hoary packages on a warty box then
<pitti> Hey Tsjoklat! I keep coming and going today, frequent reboots...
<melazyboy> Im not sure how reverse depends work, if thats just a foot note that a package currently depends on that -- or if it will seek to upgrade the reverse depends just like the depends
<Tsjoklat> pitti I saw that.. need some superglue? :)
<davidstylesjr> tsjoklat:  attempting that has seriously crippled three different warty installations i have tried it on
<davidstylesjr> tsjoklat:  trying various packages such as firefox, gaim and xorg only
<Tsjoklat> davidstylesjr I guess the thread on the forum should be amended then.. since it says it is fine to do so
<pitti> Tsjoklat: no, some fixed kernels :-)
<melazyboy> davidstylesjr: xorg will break fglrx if you use them
<davidstylesjr> tsjoklat:  any only filling dependencies w/o a complete upgrade
* Tsjoklat sends pitti some fixed superglued kernels :)
* pitti thanks Tsjoklat and never has to reboot again
<Tsjoklat> mmm I was going to try to upgrade some packages from hoary but I guess I will pass
<Tsjoklat> pitti :)
<davidstylesjr> for firefox, i used the sid debs to upgrade instead, but that is only one out of many...i wish xorg would upgrade reliably as complete hoary installs have been unstable for me
<Tsjoklat> davidstylesjr I am not updating to hoary until xorg is a tad more stable
<davidstylesjr> agreed
<Tsjoklat> davidstylesjr I guess it is too early for my liking.. I am certain it will all be fab by the release date but that is still far away
<davidstylesjr> tsjoklat:  sigh...
<Tsjoklat> davidstylesjr gotta have patience :)
<Tsjoklat> or courage :P
<davidstylesjr> i have an odd question for all, and i only ask here because i need printing services semi-soon for school purposes, and i do not know much about cups...my printer is not available as an option, whereas it has been in all other late linux distributions i have tried, how can i add support for particular models
<melazyboy> I wish xorg would support fglrx
<daniels> melazyboy: you mean you wish fglrx would support xorg
<melazyboy> Either way... fglrx worked fine with xfree86, what did xorg do that was so important they coulden't include legacy code, granted im talking out of my ass but still..
<melazyboy> I just don't think too highly of Xorg after that executive decision, they should have it in big bold letters does not support radeon 9250+ on the front page, it applies to what 15% of the xfree userbase, if you take into account the userbase that is willing to upgrade to a newer xserver its probably closer to 30%
<wood1> Can anyone teach me how to setup Gnupg in Evolution ?
<wood1> melazyboy, do you have expertise in Gnupg ?
<melazyboy> wood1: sorry can't say i do, I dont care much about pgp
<wood1> daniels, do you have expertise in Gnupg ?
<tck> i hope my cd's come today
<daniels> wood1: sort of, but kind of short of time
<daniels> melazyboy: um, dude, x.org added new features, it wasn't removing anything old.  it was stuff that was needed to properly go forward, and ati has not updated their drivers.
<daniels> melazyboy: and x.org supports every ati card you can currently buy, and a few you can't.  3d acceleration in r3xx/r4xx is not there yet, but saying it doesn't support r3xx/r4xx is entirely disingenuous.
<melazyboy> daniels: I coulden't possibly think any lower of ATI --  with that said, i just fail to see the reason legacy code couldn't have been implimented -- or even a warning when you upgrade, will loose fglrx drivers, i see a noticable difference between the two xfree86, and xorg on the 2d layers aswell transparencies get killed
<daniels> melazyboy: it is not 'legacy code' that was removed, it was new code that was added and unavoidably changed the driver model a bit.  this has happened in most major xfree86 releases.
<melazyboy> daniels: It was rumored on one of the boards that ATI annouced 3 months untill driver upgrades
<melazyboy> daniels: And on atis fglrx faq, they don't even officially support 2.6 yet =/
<jono> jdub, ping
<jono> anyone here compile the GNOME CVS?
<Kamion> melazyboy: reverse dependencies of foo aren't upgraded automatically when you say 'apt-get install foo'; even dependencies are only upgraded if the dependency is versioned to something newer than what you have installed
<jdub> jono: pong
<melazyboy> Kamion: And woulden't all of Hoary's versioning be greater than sid?
<melazyboy> version numbers*
<Kamion> melazyboy: no
<Kamion> much of it is equal to sid
<melazyboy> ... ubuntu-desktop>?
<Kamion> melazyboy: versioned dependencies are increased where necessary, depending on the library API; it's not a "this distribution > that other distribution" kind of thing
<Kamion> API/ABI, I mean
<Kamion> ubuntu-desktop is just an installed-by-default package that isn't in sid, nothing special
<melazyboy> Kamion: since all of the packages in hoary are upgraded on a more regular baises, would that not mean that ubuntu-desktop would also have to be upgraded because it is a meta package that includes all others?
<Kamion> melazyboy: nope, doesn't work that way
<Kamion> melazyboy: ubuntu-desktop simply says "in order to have this package installed, all these other packages must be installed too"
<Kamion> it doesn't "include" anything much to speak of in the usual sense of inclusion
<Kamion> damn, this box is slow
<melazyboy> The version of ubuntu-desktop in hoary, is .8; while the one in warty is .3...
<melazyboy> I would imagine because the hoary package set changes, when they change the list of what it contains, it has to be incremented to reflect the change
<Kamion> melazyboy: we update it when the set of packages involved changes
<Kamion> correct
<tck> can one download a pre-lease of hoary now
<tck> or is it only for developers ?
<Kamion> tck: hoary is public
<tck> doh!
<tck> linkage ?
<subterrific> is ubuntu working on multiarch support for amd64 at all?>
<Kamion> tck: to what exactly?
<tck> a download
<melazyboy> tck: edit /etc/apt/sources.list change all occurances of 'warty', with 'hoary'
<Kamion> subterrific: well, one of our staff is one of the main multiarch designers/developers, if that's what you mean
<tck> cool
<melazyboy> run apt-get update, and 'apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade'
<Kamion> tck: if you need a CD image, links to ISOs went out on the mailing list a while back; search for Subject: Array CD 1
<Kamion> just 'apt-get dist-upgrade', no need to say upgrade too
<tck> cool :)
<tck> whats hoary like compared to warty, any views on it
<Kamion> in quite a bit of flux, upgrades not guaranteed to work
* Kamion starts with the warnings
<tck> i dont use flux, X.org is in there innit
<Kamion> installs not guaranteed to work, for that matter :) I'm trying to get the daily CDs fixed ...
<melazyboy> tck: do you use a radeon 9250+
<Kamion> tck: uh ... flux is a term meaning lots of change
<Kamion> X.org is there, yes
<tck> nope, its an old laptop
<subterrific> Kamion: i guess that answers my question :) i'm currently using gentoo on my amd64 box because it had the best amd64 support around when i built it. i'd really like to switch to ubuntu though and multiarch support is really the only thing holding me back
<tck> *mental note* flux = change
<Kamion> subterrific: dunno if we're doing multiarch for hoary though, it's a huge and complicated shift and will be easier if we're doing it in rough sync with Debian
<Tsjoklat> night everybody, melazyboy I hope TX is nicer to you tomorrow :)
<karp> hey, have anyone got cedega to work with amd64?
<melazyboy> Tsjoklat: Thanks, see you later -- you should come to texas its fun i swear..
<subterrific> Kamion: i understand. thanks for the info.
<subterrific> karp: i was just reading about that actually
<karp> i really want to play warcraft :(
<melazyboy> karp: get cedega
<linux_galore> gave my CD Ubuntu pack to a friend so he could try the live CD.he liked it so much he intalled it lol
<karp> got it
<karp> and i installed it but i get insert cd error, and i use nocd patch
<subterrific> karp: on some wiki i read that using a 32bit chroot is the best way, but i don't really buy that. i think it should be possible to install the correct libraries into /usr/lib32 to make it work
<tck> postman just came ; no cd's :/
<subterrific> karp: what did you do to get it running on amd64?
<melazyboy> karp, did you patch before you used no cd patch?
<karp> heh im using my windows version
<karp> i cant install it i linux with cedega
<melazyboy> karp: No cd patches are specific to the diff versions of the game, you will need to apply the warcraft patch, then the no cdpatch to get it working
<melazyboy> karp, what os are you getting the no cd error with?
<subterrific> karp: what did you do to get cedega running on amd64? are you using a pure64 install?
<karp> ive installed ubuntu with 64 bit support and then i just installed the cedega deb package with --force-architecture
<karp> if thats an answer
<karp> =)
<subterrific> it is, but i thought cedega required libpng
<subterrific> did you not install a 32bit libpng?
<karp> i got 32bit libs
<karp> do you know the package name?
<subterrific> libpng3 is what the cedega deb has listed as a requirement
<karp> yes i have it
<karp> but check this
<subterrific> i can figure it out myself, i was just wondering if you did a chroot or what
<karp> if i put wc roc cd in the drive
<karp> and try use install.exe
<karp> Your system requires the use of pthreads but the maximum system allowed stack size of 2052 kB may be too small for some games.
<jono> jdub, no worries, sorted it now :)
<subterrific> yeah, just use -use-pthread no
<karp> and if i use -use-pthreads nothing happends
<subterrific> karp: thats wrong
<karp> sry i missed a no
<subterrific> karp: -use-pthread no
<karp> yes i do that
<karp> nothing happends
<karp> cedega -use-pthreads no /cdrom/install.exe
<subterrific> hrm
<subterrific> have you gotten it to run anything?
<karp> nopes
<karp> i only have wc3 on my drive right now
<karp> but i got games on cds i could try
<jimro> Hello, I wonder if there are any Open Source-developers here who could be so kind to participate in a interview for a researchpaper?
<jdub> jimro: sounds interesting, what are you researching?
<jimro> jdub: Open Source and motivational factors
<jdub> jimro: ah. cool.
<jdub> jimro: how many questions? :)
<subterrific> jimro: curious, how are you focusing it on open source developers and not just any developer? how is there a difference?
<jimro> jdub: about 20-30 questions
<jdub> jimro: i contribute to gnome and ubuntu, you're welcome to mail me. jdub@gnome.org
<jimro> subterrific: well there is something called intrinsic and extrinsic motivation, there seems to be a difference between open and closed source :)
<jdub> heh
<jimro> jdub: can i msg you?
<jdub> sure
<subterrific> jimro: do you really think it is that black and white?
<karp> subterrific, http://rafb.net/paste/results/mj0pM088.html
<jimro> subterrific: no, but this research is focusing on open source
<karp> seems like Xrender fucks with me
<rea> For some reason my installation inists I can only have a monitor refresh rate of 60hz, this is really hurting my eye's how can I change it ? (I presume its a XF86config-4 setting?)
<hypa7ia> so i'm getting a ton of locale errors in my hoary upgrade
<subterrific> jimro: well it sounds like a very complex topic, you've got your work cut out for you
<tck> rea, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<tck> see if that allows you to adjust scan rate
<rory__> eish
<rory__> cant get bochs to run ubuntu
<rea> tck, brb, need to reset X
<linux_galore> hmm
<subterrific> karp: hrm, that doesn't look good. can you get anything at all to run?
<rory__> i can get the demo linux that comes with the installer to run
<rory__> ubuntu shows first splash for install
<tck> man those ubuntu cd cases look well swanky
<tck> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/story37848.html
<tck> i thought they'd be a little plastic sleeve or something, can't wait  :))
<linux_galore> yeah I gave the two sets I have out on a loaner now i cant get the things back
<rory__> lol
<rory__> i ordered my 10 to work address but wont be here when they get here
<linux_galore> Im stuck with copies of the cd's
<tck> :)
<linux_galore> cant wait for the next release....hmmm xorg
<tck> i have all my mates converted already
<tck> gonna hand some out at the next 2600 meet too
<tck> i'll prob. need more :)
* linux_galore hassles jdub for months  "is it released yet"  "is it released yet"
<linux_galore> tck: what 2600 meeting place is that
<tck> dublin
<linux_galore> aaah they have a meeting place here in Sydney
<linux_galore> its a pub near central station.......they always play.....spot the fed
<tck> haha, well the ones here have great people that go, linux peeps, radio , wi-fi
<tck> just a nice group that go out grab some food , have a drink, fairly old crowd too :)
<hypa7ia> toronto 2600 rocks too :-)
* davidpc dispairs and kicks wlan0 until it's not actually wireless anymore
<tck> hey are there plans for official ubuntu t-shirts :P
<hypa7ia> tck, there already are some :-)
<tck> damn.
<Qo-noS> hey any one around too kickban some spanish fascists spammers in#debian? they are spoiling it for everyone there
<tck> debian chan is way to up its own arse for me
<tck> *too
<Qo-noS> tck: that's no excuse for tolerating some fascist nonsense and condoning of actions of the Real Madrid Ultras
<tck> i dont know the whole story , so im staying out of political disputes
<wood1> Does somebody here knows about Gpg ?
<wood1> Qo-noS, ?
<wood1> tck, do you have expertise in Gpg ?
<tck> the crypto
* hypa7ia installs warty AGAIN.... *must be patient and wait for hoary to be more stable*
<tck> yes i know a tiny bit
<wood1> hypa7ia, do you have expertise in Gpg ?
<hypa7ia> alas, i don't
<fabbione> wood1: just ask
<tck> what's the problem ?
<fabbione> wood1: who knowns will answer
<wood1> Well I have created a key using: pgp --keygen
<wood1> fabbione, what's the next step to integrate it to Evolution ?
<Kamion> pgp != gpg
<Kamion> pgp is the original non-free implementation; you're on your own
<wood1> I am using gpg
<fabbione> wood1: you need an "evolution" expert for that
<fabbione> not a gpg expert
<tck> :)
<wood1> Well how can I use encrption in Evolution then ?
<hypa7ia> wood1, it should happen automagically
<hypa7ia> go to send a message
<hypa7ia> look under "securiy:
<hypa7ia> err security
<wood1> How do I see my Key ID using gpg ?
<hypa7ia> now that the man page can prolly tell you :-)
<mjr> gpg --list-keys
<tck> where are the factories for ubuntu shippit orders ?
<tck> anyone know
<wood1> gpg --list-keys show nothing
<Elw0od_21> what about j2r?
<wood1> Can somebody tell me how to setup pgp/gpg in Evolution ?
<tck> google it sure, must be some good docs or maybe some useful how to's
<Newbie9000> out of idle curiosity, is there a confirmation of a cd order on the free cd's? i've ordered some, but can't find a confirm button or get any automatic email response... just curious
<Kamion> wood1: you said you used 'pgp --keygen', then you said "I am using gpg". These two statements are not consistent. If you generate a key with pgp, 'gpg --list-keys' won't show it.
<wood1> I misquoted
<Nermal> anyone know what version of ndiswrapper comes with ubuntu ?
<scoon> wood1, maybe here could help you -> http://gnome.org/projects/evolution/
<wood1> I am using: gpg --keygen
<Nermal> I've just installed ndiswrapper on this gentoo system and I'm getting wep encryption listed as supported when I plug the card in, but not on ubuntu
<wood1> Kamion, you got my point
<Nermal> just wondering if it could be a version issue
<tck> Newbie9000, theres a shipping date on ur a/c if u log back in
<davidpc_> is there a wiki page for desperately fubared network setups in ubuntu?
<rory__> lol
<wood1> How do I integrate gpg into Evolution ?
<tck> Newbie9000, http://www.shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<hypa7ia> wood1, did you have a look to see if you can sign messages when you;re sending them?
<Newbie9000> tck: i just get the user data form and the "how many cd's would you like" form...
<Newbie9000> when i go to update, it says that x cd's will be shipped to this address, but no date :(
<tck> is everything filled out correctly
<jimro> jdub
<tck> i know with one of my friends, they left out the city name within the country, (only st. address)
<Newbie9000> just filled everything in (company name and st. 2 with a -) and still no date
<wood1> hypa7ia, I got some errors while sending mails using the singatures in Evolution
<karp> i got my cds yesterday
<tck> what was the ship date ?
<karp> on my package?
<tck> aye
<karp> ill check, maybe they are burned in europe?
<tck> from ur a/c
<tck> u know shippit says date it was shipped etc..
<hypa7ia> wood1, errors such as?
<karp> i didnt understand it was the cds at first, heh, i thought it was something else
<wood1> .gnupg/secring.gpg: Permission deined
<wood1> .gnupg/secring.gpg file open error
<wood1> .gnupg/pubring.gpg: Permission denied
<bob2> wood1: ls -ld .gnupg/pubring.gpg
<wood1> It belongs to root
<bob2> why?
<wood1> Will changing the owner and group help
<bob2> of course
<bob2> that's what 'Permission denied' meant
<wood1> I created the keys using root's account
* davidpc got dropped from network again, missed any (possible) replies you guys might've had
<bob2> wood1: why?
<wood1> using my normal account did not allow me to create a key using: gpg --keygen
<Newbie9000> stuff it - i'll try to download them later :(
<bob2> wood1: well, it does, since that's how everyone else does it
<bob2> wood1: if you got an error, you should have asked for help fixing that
<wood1> bob2, after I create a Key with: gpg --keygen, how am I suppose to integrate it with Evolution ?
<bob2> wood1: I don't know, I don't use evolution
<chemaja> can some kind soul tell me if fluxbox does snap-to-{window,edge}? i can't see the feature on their www site
<hypa7ia> wood1, that should be the case
<jdub> wood1: in your account settings
<wood1> Well what about the account settings
<wood1> in Evolution ?
<tck> wasabi_, http://fedoranews.org/alex/tutorial/evolution/
<tck> shit that was for wood1
<wood1> What should I do to get my emails encrypted ?
<hypa7ia> wood, have a look at the link tck just posted
<tck> just going thru it now wood1 , seems to cover all u need to use it with evolution
<wood1> OK, I will see that link
<wood1> ok tck
<wood1> thanks
<wood1> Hope it will solve the problem
<scizzo> wow...nice people.. :)
<scizzo> ummm...help..:)
<scizzo> I have been looking around for answers when it comes to IPv6 -> IPv4 problems
<scizzo> I need to use IPv4 and the internal card in the computer seems to be using IPv6 standard?
<steven_> daniels: you there?
<scizzo> Anyone that knows how I can change this...I have been searching around and can't find any place where I can change the IP version
<daniels> steve: sup
<daniels> er
<daniels> stvn-uni: sup
<davyd> hey hey!
<davyd> has Ubuntu dropped it's initrd on purpose?
<davyd> or has something gone terribly wrong for me?
<stvn-uni> daniels: in xorg is ati or radeon the prefered driver for radeon cards? i just upgraded my laptop to hoary and now it doesn't find my laptop screen anymore
<hypa7ia> hey that happened to me too davyd
<fabbione> it's a bug
<stvn-uni> i work on 640x480 on the attached crt
<bob2> davyd: on i386 it uses initrd afaik
<fabbione> bob2: there is a bug in -17 postinst script
<daniels> stvn-uni: either is fine
<fabbione> that trashes the kernel symlinks
<davyd> bob2: well I no longer have one... ominous
<bob2> fabbione: ah
<hypa7ia> Ominous!
<daniels> stvn-uni: what sort of laptop do you have?  please send /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, as well as the output of lspci
<davyd> hmm, so don't reboot then?
<daniels> stvn-uni: (daniel.stone@canonical.com)
<daniels> davyd: OMINOUS
<davyd> daniels: Exuberance!
<stvn-uni> daniels: asus 6000Ne - worked perfect in warty
<stvn-uni> will do
<davyd> Erich Schubert talks about adding instructions to CPUs to count the length of unicode strings
<davyd> not cool!
<hypa7ia> stvn-uni:  have the same one :-)
<daniels> stvn-uni: ta
<daniels> davyd: insubstantial
<ajmitch_> scizzo: ipv4 & ipv6 work at the same time
<davyd> Ham!
<scizzo> ajmitch_: well it won't give me any ip
<scizzo> my dmesg seems to give me a bunch of nice errors to
<ajmitch_> scizzo: are you trying to use dhcp?
<davyd> daniels: so our conversation the other day, left me dreaming about RISC GPUs
<scizzo> yes
<daniels> davyd: heh!
<davyd> I want a RISC GPU!
<daniels> did you wake up screaming? :P
<scizzo> found the problem
<scizzo> hmmm
<davyd> daniels: to quote Hackers, "yeah RISC is good..."
<daniels> yeah man
<davyd> daniels: I'm just not sure how it would work in a GPU
<stvn-uni> damn it's difficult to write email on 640x480 :(
<davyd> I mean, the entire point is to have 28 different instructions to multiply scalars and vectors
<davyd> and being able to choose the right one to maximise your render pipeline
<king_arthur> Riddell: are you there?
<davyd> still... if I ever end up moving in that direction, it would make a damned good thesis topic
<scizzo> ajmitch_: seems like the system tries to use the wireless before the standard interface...
<king_arthur> Riddell: Just wanted to let you know that KDE works just fine on Hoary thanks to your link :-)
<scizzo> ajmitch_: after looking in the dmesg log I found that the eth1 is the thingy to use
<ajmitch_> scizzo: aha :)
<scizzo> ajmitch_: not very logical IMHO but still..that was the problem
<ajmitch_> eth* devices are numbered based on the order of driver loading
<davyd> ajmitch_: you can fiddle with the names though
<davyd> there is a way to do it
<ajmitch_> sure, but I've never needed to do that
<davyd> we have a pptp server, we were going to have it assign ppp interfaces names ppp-username, like ppp-madeld01
<ajmitch_> so I haven't checked out how
<jdub> /etc/iftab
<davyd> only in the end we figured there might be whacky ways to exploit that...
<ajmitch_> aha, thanks jdub :)
<daniels> davyd: what, if your username was madeld$(echo * * * * * give-davyd-root >> /etc/crontab && killall -HUP crond) ?
<scizzo> ooo..jdub..hi.. :)
<davyd> daniels: it sounds silly doesn't it
<davyd> but the idea was abandoned anyway
<stvn-uni> hm
<scizzo> ummm...my iftab says that eth0 is the normal card and not the wireless...hmmmm
<karp> i cant mount my floppy with filesystem auto in fstab, what filesys should i choose instead of auto?
<jdub> karp: try vfat
<karp> still no success :(
<Nermal> msdos ?
<karp> maybe i should remove the floppy and make a new one with MAKEFLOPPIES
<karp> dosent work with msdos either
<daniels> stvn-uni: oh, dude
<daniels> any money you have the stretching bug
<daniels> stvn-uni: grab http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xorg/i386-radeon-drv.o
<daniels> er
<daniels> stvn-uni: grab http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xorg/i386-radeon_drv.o
<stvn-uni> k
<daniels> stvn-uni: chuck it on top of /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o
<stvn-uni> brb
<fsmw> is there a bugzilla or something for ubuntu?, i'm using hoary and i want to follow up some issues
<stvn-uni> daniels: alas, didn't work
<daniels> stvn: bugger
<daniels> please send new xorg.0.log
<stvn> daniels: if i have no external monitor plugged in, it works perfectly
<daniels> aahhh
<daniels> try Option "LVDSProbePLL"
<stvn> k, moment
<karp> can you help me with a floppy problem?
<karp> i cant mount my floppy, ive tried to remove /dev/fd0 and make a new one but it still dosent work
<karp> i also tried change filesystem in fstab without success
* sid77 hi!
<stvn> daniels: nope, worked neither
<daniels> stvn: is the mode you put in valid for both the external monitor and the laptop?
<daniels> try kicking HorizSync and VertRefresh out
<stvn> daniels: no, the laptop does 1280x800 and the external can only handle 1024*768 (according to xorg) it actually /can/ handle 1280x1024 but that's stretching it
<daniels> stvn: oh, arse
<daniels> stvn: you'll need to set up xinerama for that, then
<stvn> daniels: ok
<Elw0od_21> i hate java
<nevyn> why?
<stvn> daniels: i'll test the current setup when i'm at home, where I have a 17" and see if that works
<nevyn> there aer many good reasons to hate java..
<daniels> stvn: cool
<nevyn> but it's api is nice.
<daniels> stvn: (you're in one of the rare cases where there's no resolution that works on both, so you need xinerama)
<stvn> heh
<Elw0od_21> 46% [1 j2re1.4 10255367/22.0MB 46%]                               4818B/s 40m36s
<stvn> it looks like ubuntu doesn't recognise cpu scaling, battery life and wireless either, but that's for later concern
<GotD0t> uhh
<GotD0t> something is wrong... i have WAY to many entries in /dev
<_axel> hi, a friend got her XP box completely hosed by viruses and simply brought the computer here so i 'clean it up', but i only got my linux box for forensics... is there any decent anti-virus that runs on linux i can use to clean her hard drive or i better just format the f*ck out of it?
<Treenaks> _axel: install ubuntu and be done with it :)
<rory__> lol
<_axel> Treenaks: i wish, but she barely can use Word, so better not go that way ;)
<Treenaks> cleaning a windows disk from linux is extremely hard.. you could try backupping the data
<Treenaks> then installing windows, and a virus scanner
<Treenaks> then copying the data back
<_axel> Treenaks: yep, but i guess if i backup infected data then it'll just start over again
<Treenaks> _axel: yes, that's why you install the virus scanner before restoring the backup
<_axel> she even has some lousy .EXE ms-access databases that she absolutely needs to keep
<Treenaks> and scan the backup before restoring
<_axel> scan from the newly formatted xp box you mean?
<Treenaks> yes
<Treenaks> back it up to CD or a samba share or something like that
<rory__> just install an av with resident shield on clean xp box before u copy back
<_axel> and what good virus scanner can i find for free? cause im not going to spend a cent on this, and im sure as hell not going to get a trojaned, virused, bombed, warezed virus scanner from p2p
<rory__> avg
<darkersatanic> AVG from grisoft
* _axel googles
<Treenaks> oh and install an anti-spyware tool too
<Treenaks> (i.e. firefox ;))
<rory__> and firefox :p
<rory__> hehe
<_axel> yeah thats for sure
<_axel> and possibly ooo
<stvn> any idea if it is possible to work from a webdav share, 'mounted' with connect to server in nautilus?
<Treenaks> maybe abiword? that looks more like word, and has less confusing features
<Treenaks> _axel: mozilla thunderbird for mail
<_axel> dunno about abiword... i've tried it several times over the years, and could never make it work for more than 10 minutes without crashing or running into some outrageous missing feature
<Treenaks> 2.2 was just released
<Treenaks> or is just about to be
<_axel> i personally love TeXmacs, its really cool for uni papers and etc... but i admit that's an acquired taste :P
<rory__> ubuntu 45% installed...
<deFrysk> 2.1.96 in hoary
<_axel> funny, firefox just got really silly rendering this AVG website
<rory__> use ie
<_axel> and made X go poopoo eating 88% cpu
<deFrysk> looks pretty slick actually
<_axel> i guess it was some stupid java or flash all over the place
<_axel> anyways me's gotta be goin, i got a dumb xp box to format and some forensics to do... thanks for the help!
<rory__> cheers
<rory__> gl
<rory__> fucking lag
<triablo> does ubuntu kernel support framebuffer so i can set the console resolition to 1024*768?
<Treenaks> I think so
<triablo> ok
<triablo> then how? (im not used to grub)
<Treenaks> triablo: you can add command line parameters in grub.. try some out first (press ESC to get the menu - the rest of the screens have help in them)
<Treenaks> triablo: if it works, add it to the # kopt= line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> triablo: (don't uncomment it!)
<Treenaks> then update-grub -> reboot
<triablo> ok Treenaks
<triablo> thx
<wood1> Which file do we have to edit to enable our Services ?
<Treenaks> wood1: Services? in what context?
<triablo> are we talking gollum today?
<triablo> :p
<CraHan_> does anyone else have trouble browsing samba shares using nautilus since the latest update in hoary?
<CraHan_> if I browse the network using the debian machine it's all fine, but when I use the ubuntu laptop I canbrowse into folders, but as soon as I should be seeing folder contents it hangs/keeps waiting
<triablo> try uninstalling it and dl/make it from source
<bob2> triablo: do you know it will work?
<bob2> if not, then CraHan_ should file a bug
<CraHan_> recompile wat from source?  what's responsible for the network browsing code?
<CraHan_> recompile nautilus completely?
<Treenaks> CraHan_: just file the bug.
<CraHan_> okido
<rory__> [15:43:00]  <CraHan_> if I browse the network using the debian machine it's all fine, but when I use the ubuntu laptop I canbrowse into folders, but as soon as I should be seeing folder contents it hangs/keeps waiting
<rory__> yeah
<rory__> have same prob
<rory__> but with warty
<rory__> no1 seems to have any clue why
<pa> Witch package need i to instal to get cc and other stuff to compile programs? :)
<Treenaks> pa: what are you trying to compile? isn't there a package?
<rory__> gcc
<pa> nope :/
<Treenaks> pa: otherwise, install "build-essential"
<Treenaks> pa: have you looked in 'universe' ?
<pa> Treenaks, what is that? :)
<Treenaks> pa: universe is the repository with most debian packages
<Treenaks> pa: look in /etc/apt/sources.list on instructions on how to enable it
<pa> okay..thanks :)
<Treenaks> pa: it includes 99% of the software you might want :)
<pa> ah :)
<pa> i think ubuntu is better than debian, and i have use it about 30 minutes :P
<Treenaks> :)
<pa> mabey i install ubuntu insted for my gentoo workstation :P
<rory__> im installing ubuntu now on a virtual machine
<Mayday> anyway to get a reiserfs fs to show up in the disk-mounter applet?
<Timerever> i've heard a big fuss about Ubuntu Linux, anyone care to explain me a few things?
<Treenaks> Timerever: ask away :)
<fwest_> hello,
<fwest_> can i debootstrap this distro?
<rory__> yes
<Treenaks> fwest_: yes, look on the wiki
<Treenaks> fwest_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ -- it has a detailed description of how to do it
<fwest_> sorry should have googled first
<Timerever> Treenaks:  is ubuntu debian based?
<rory__> yes
<Treenaks> Timerever: yes.
<Timerever> that explains the debs packages
<rory__> yep
<Timerever> are the debain packs compatible with ubuntu (doubt)?
<fwest_> i wanted to try it under gentoo's debootstrap
<rory__> yes
<fwest_> i guess i need ubuntu's verion
<Treenaks> Timerever: you can use debian's packages, but there might be dependancy problems/conflicts, especially on upgrade
<rory__> yeh, sometimes deps get crazy
<Treenaks> Timerever: it's better to use the debian packages ubuntu included in the 'universe' repository
<rory__> but most of the time you wont need to use a debian pkg
<Treenaks> Timerever: they're a bigfixed snapshot of debian/sid
<Treenaks> bugfixed even
<Timerever> does ubuntu have nice (and easy) management tools (like mandrake's Drake* or suse Yast)
<Treenaks> Timerever: there's the gnome system tools (for settings), and synaptic (for packages)
<Timerever> and the install tools? aren't they available later like mandrake's and suse's?
<Treenaks> people are working on even cooler stuff: an automatic update notifier for the panel
<Treenaks> Timerever: install tools? what do you mean by that?
<Treenaks> Timerever: package installation is done by synaptic. configuration file editing is done by the gnome system tools (without you ever seeing the file: it's all in a GUI)
<Timerever> those distros detect your hardware, install the packages, and configure the stuff during the install time
<Timerever> does ubuntu do it?
<rory__> of course
<rory__> more or less, as with all distros
<Timerever> but it still is a text based install
<rory__> yeah
<Treenaks> Timerever: yes, but "text-based" doesn't mean "bad"
<Timerever> does ubuntu ships with useless (no insult intended to people who use these software) software like Vi, emacs, apache (?), whatever server tool
<rory__> omg...
<rory__> vi, emacs, apache are useless ???
<Timerever> i'm tired of 3/4 cds distros filled with things i don't even know they exist
<Treenaks> Timerever: vi and emacs are both installed by default, as a considerable amount of users are actually power-users :)
<rory__> well ubuntu is 1 cd
<Treenaks> Timerever: apache you have to install yourself :)
<rory__> you can always install/uninstall whatever...
<Sensebend> since when did Vi and emacs become useless?
<Sensebend> did I miss that memo?
<Timerever> since there are better editors like KDevelop
<Treenaks> Timerever: uh.. there is no better editor than vim :)
<Treenaks> Timerever: really :)
<Timerever> but lest not go into trolling
<rory__> lol
<|QuaD|> vim=useless?
<|QuaD|> LOL
<Timerever> the thing is that my bandwidht is not that big and it takes me a lot of time to download a CD, and i have to do it at night or else... $$$$$$$$$$$ as bill ;)
<rory__> u wanna be running an x server and wait for kdevelop to load when u could have already done what you wanted with vim ?
<fwest_> vim default colours bug me, dark blue on a black terminal, smart default colours there
<mjr> This is #ubuntu. Most here want to be running an X server :
<daniels> guys, editor wars.  offtopic.
<rory__> lol
<rory__> ./clear
<rory__> or click the clear button or whatever u do
<Timerever> ok it was my bad trolling against Vi, i find it useless but people may like it so don't talk b'out it anymore (remembers me of OSNews wars)
<fwest_> hell, you aren't hardcore if you use an editor, you should use cat and sed
<Sensebend> graphical configuration is overrated
<Timerever> i'm seeing at Distrowatch that KDE is not included
<Timerever> is it right?
<Sensebend> Timerever, it's in the repos
<Sensebend> just not on the CD
<Treenaks> Timerever: not on the CD, but it is available online
<Treenaks> Timerever: in the 'universe' component
<scizzo> Timerever: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<scizzo> Timerever: you will find all the info you need there I guess
<fwest_> im want a good platform for my tomcat/java/apache/mysql platform
<rory__> yeah, something like redhat install with graphical or text based theres basically no diff except that u have to use the mouse in graphical (so it must detect video card right and mouse)
<Timerever> cool, so ubuntu is a distro easy to use for newbie people on linux?
<Sensebend> pretty much Timerever
<fwest_> i don't care what i need to do to install, im happy getting a usb hdd, and debootstrapping :p
<rory__> Timerever: yes
<scizzo> Timerever: ubuntu is really good for newbies
<rory__> its really simple to install
<Sensebend> not only that there's lots of experienced debian converts here
<Timerever> and the packages are normally up2date?
<fwest_> how does it fair with java/tomcat/apache?
<Sensebend> to help you out :)
<rory__> but more advanced ppl may think its too simple because it doesnt let you config much in the install
<Sensebend> yeah but any advanced user
<Sensebend> can tweak anyway they want
<Sensebend> with a editor
<rory__> yeah, what Sensebend said....
<electro> yo yo niggaz
<rory__> with vim
<rory__> :p
<fwest_> i thought this was just debian with more upto date packages
<CraHan_> bug filed
<Sensebend> it's good defaults for the newbie
<Sensebend> and makes a solid box
<Sensebend> for desktop use
<CraHan_> I tried the debian package for libsmbclient but it had no effect
<rory__> except for nautilus sucking...
<Sensebend> yeah, agreed
<CraHan_> so I reverted back to the ubuntu package
<rory__> cant get it to browse shares
<CraHan_> rory__: indeed
<Timerever> yeah but the packages? up2date? it makes me really angry to be able to install a program only after 3 weeks
<fwest_> is tomcat5 packaged?
<CraHan_> also, the right click context stuff on folders is gone in nautilus
<Treenaks> Timerever: you can always install everything..
<CraHan_> there used to be 'add to music library', 'add to archive' etc
<Treenaks> Timerever: and up2date? what does that do? update the system?
<rory__> Timerever, you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file to specify where you want to get packages from
<CraHan_> those are now gone in nautilus
<Sensebend> yeah, sometimes not being bleeding edge is a good thing
<Timerever> Up to date packages (not 3 versions old)
<Sensebend> I prefer cutting edge
<rory__> there is no up2date app, thats just redhat i think
<electro> anybody seen jeff?
<Sensebend> let the others test things first
<ProfQki> hi! can somebody send me a sources.list file? it think something goes wrong at my system
<Sensebend> I need stability
<ProfQki> it would be a great help
<fwest_> i can't see an on-line package db,? am i blind?
<CraHan_> Sensebend: I'm happy to test all of this :)
<CraHan_> been looking for a way to contribute back
<Sensebend> well by cutting edge I'm running hoary :)
<Sensebend> I just don't upgrade daily
<Sensebend> lol
<CraHan_> yeah I do
<CraHan_> upgrade hourly even
<Sensebend> a bit excessive?
<Timerever> ??
<CraHan_> this morning there was a lot of gnome stuff :)
<electro> is there somebody here that can help me install redhat?
<rory__> well the more often you update the less u have to download at once :p
<CraHan_> erhm
<rory__> why do you need help to install redhat?
<Sensebend> did you setup a cron job for the hourly updates?
<Timerever> anyway i have a guy who want to test linux so should i sugest ubuntu to him?
<CraHan_> redhat I don't know much about personally
<Timerever> he never used linux
<CraHan_> Sensebend: oh nono, just check if there new stuff on a regular basis when I'm working
<electro> because i cant install it it keeps wanting to know my ip address but its automatically assigned so i dont know it
<rory__> yes Timerever
<ProfQki> nobody can send me the file???
<ProfQki> please please
<ProfQki> :)
<rory__> sorry electro, i havent installed it in a while so cant really help
<rory__> do you know what portion of it is asking for ip?
<CraHan_> hmmm looks like nautilus's desktop refresh is borked too
<electro> for the install it wants the ip
<Timerever> and finally.... will my graphics table (a Trust 400) be nicely detected?!?
<rory__> do you see any options that say "dhcp" ?
<CraHan_> when I create a file in $HOME/Desktop I don't get to see it on the desktop
<scizzo> Timerever: The best thing you should do is to try it out...
<electro> rory__: I dont use dhcp my ip address is automatically assigned
<Castr0> do you mean dhcp?
<scizzo> Timerever: its what I always do when I want to see how things are...
<rory__> what do you use to automatically assign ip?
<electro> Castr0: I dont use dhcp my ip address is automatically assigned
<Timerever> ok thanks all for your help
<jedi> hey guys, since warty uses a 2.6.8.1 based kernel, does it have issues with ide cd burning?
<electro> rory__: the internet
<scizzo> jedi: you have problems using ATAPI?
<rory__> have you tried enabling dhcp?
<jedi> scizzo: well i'm about to recommend ubuntu to my friend, but i don't want to do that if he can't burn CDs still.. :)
<Timerever> i'll be going now, c'ya!
<electro> rory__: No there isnt any enable just a box with an x or not
<rory__> well put an x in that
<electro> rory__: im also having a problem with the sims
<rory__> lol, cant help u with that :p
<electro> rory__: I put the disk in at gnome but the installer never starts
<electro> rory__: do you think its a problem with lunix?
<electro> rory__: i mean redhat
<rory__> does sims run on linux?
<rory__> i wouldnt know
<electro> rory__: I bought it at the computer store
<Castr0> maybe the sims is preventing you from getting on the internet electro
<Sensebend> sims should run in cedega I believe
<electro> should i call maxis?
<Sensebend> and I think there was a port
<Sensebend> at one time
<Castr0> I dont know I am not a computer expert
<electro> im tring to get redhat installed so i can learn lunix and hack and stuff like that with wireless and cable modems
<|QuaD|> electro: LOL!!!!!'
<electro> so far none of my games work in gnome
<electro> i put the cd in but nothing happens
<daniels> electro: #redhat can help you with red hat
<rory__> eish
<electro> daniels: oh but they told me to come here
<rory__> i dont blame them
<|QuaD|> electro: i find that hard to believe
<daniels> electro: sorry, we can't help with red hat.
<electro> they said ubuntu means redhat help in gaylic or something
<rory__> LOL
<daniels> electro: no, sorry.
<sid77> -_-'
<electro> it means sorry?
<scizzo> jedi: haven't tried that system with burning yet
<Castr0> wait so this isn't a redhat help channel?
<|QuaD|> ubuntu means "I am what I am because of who we all are"
<scizzo> jedi: AFAIK using ATAPI *should* work
<daniels> electro: no, ubuntu is another distribution.  sorry to disappoint you, but we really can't help you with red hat.
<Castr0> liars
<electro> daniels: im using redhat lunix though
<Sensebend> I'm gonna go on a limb and call "troll"
<jedi> ok thanks scizzo
<Castr0> whats a troll?
<gauckler> hi..
<electro> like in the hobbit?
<rory__> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Keybuk]  by ChanServ
<electro> is bilbo baggins a troll?
<gauckler> hi..z
<gauckler> hi..zu
<|QuaD|> electro: this channel does not support red hat linux, we are sorry you chose them
<rory__> a troll is usually used to refer to a post/comment designed to cause trouble
<daniels> electro: i assume linuxis.net know about linux, ask them.
<electro> |qa: well if you want to run lunix you have to use redhat i know it sucks
<triablo> Treenaks?
<Treenaks> triablo: ?
<Castr0> rory__, thats stupid
<fwest_> oh no list of ubuntu mirrors
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Castr0> what does that have to do with a troll at all
<daniels> Castr0: please stay polite
<rory__> nothing really
<gauckler> I have a quick ubuntu/gnome question: is there somethink like "kprinter" in KDE, where I can choose the setting of the printer (duplex, 4 pages per sheet, etc)?
<Castr0> sorry
<scizzo> jedi: the system has recognized that I have a CD burner at least
<electro> i dont understand about the troll thing either
<maka_de> Sex the unix way : unzip ; strip ; touch ; finger ; mount ; fsck ; more ; yes ; umount ; sleep
<daniels> maka_de: please don't.
<triablo> Treenaks: exactly what commands were you saying i had to put in to boot in another resolution?
<bob2> maka_de: please stay on-topic
<|QuaD|> electro: you don't have to use redhat
<bob2> gauckler: gprinter or so
<rory__> i think go to urbandictionary.com, they should have a good def of "troll"
<electro> |QuaD|: right but i want to run lunix
<Treenaks> triablo: /boot/grub/menu.lst has a line that starts with #kopt.. read the documentation there
<Sensebend> lol, an old but good joke maka_de
<Treenaks> triablo: I don't know about setting up resolution on boot
<triablo> ok
<Castr0> electro, its linux
<Sensebend> despite the fact that I've seen that or some variant of for years
<Castr0> not lunix
<Sensebend> it's still funny
<electro> whats linux?
<Castr0> I think
<Sensebend> linux is a kernel
<electro> like popcorn?
<electro> i dont think you understand what im tryung to do
<daniels> electro: please leave
* electro was kicked off #ubuntu by Keybuk (Please read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.)
<electro> what happened?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!electro@athlon.flounder.net]  by Keybuk
* electro was kicked off #ubuntu by Keybuk (Please read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.)
<Castr0> that wasn't nice
<Castr0> he was just asking
<daniels> Castr0: neither is trolling #ubuntu.
<bob2> Castr0: this is an ubuntu channel, not #random-redhat-troll
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!electro@*]  by Keybuk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*electro@chiba-city.org]  by daniels
* electro was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b electro!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*electro@chiba-city.org]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*electro@athlon.flounder.net]  by daniels
<Keybuk> Castr0: sadly he was deliberately being annoying, rather than actually trying to contribute to the channel.
<Sensebend> I agree Keybuk
<Castr0> why would someone do that for?
<daniels> Castr0: deliberate trolling is not appreciated, and detracts from #ubuntu, and he did not stop after repeated requests.
<daniels> Castr0: someone coming from a linuxis.net domain, running linux, will probably know what linux is.
<Sensebend> his trolling was offtopic anyways
<|QuaD|> was he running linux?
<Kamion> Castr0: welcome to IRC, I'm afraid.
<daniels> Castr0: it's sad that people do that, but we have to keep the channel on-topic, so we took steps to keep it that way.
<Kamion> Castr0: he wasn't just asking, he was trying to wind people up.
<edwardo> hola amigos
<gauckler> bob2: thanks, it's gpr acutally
<wood1> Which file contains the services that we start ?
<Keybuk> heh, not very well
<Sensebend> lol
<daniels> because no-one noticed
* daniels rolls his eyes at trolls.
<darkersatanic> Is it me, or is the quality of trolls going down these days? :)
<edwardo> i have downloaded iso for ubuntu
<Keybuk> yeah, you just don't get the same trolls since all the bridges got replaced by on-ramps
<Sensebend> darkersatanic, I take it you don't read any USENET groups
<Sensebend> lol
<darkersatanic> Sensebend: Fortunately, no. I gave up on Usenet a while ago, from lack of time. Then I discovered IRC. :(
<rory__> ouch
<edwardo> irc?
<rory__> there went all your time then :p
<darkersatanic> I still have a small amount of it.
<Sensebend> I try and find time for both
<Sensebend> lol
<darkersatanic> I keep it in a jam jar in my desk drawer.
<davidpc> hello people : may I ask a question related to ubuntu printer setup?
<Sensebend> sure david
<Keybuk> davidpc: yup, is best just to ask your question instead of asking to ask :)
<davidpc> Sensebend: thx
<davidpc> does it make any sense that the printer connection window would see my printer, under 'Use a detected printer', but then would ask me for vendor and model in the driver window? and then not work?
<Sensebend> yes actually it does
<kent> If i install a package from Ubuntu universe and it does not show up in the gnome menu (For example, the game Neverball, or k3b) should i file a bug on that? Its a shame that realy good things does not show in the menu, not all persons know how to find them then :(
<davidpc> (it can see the printer, even the right model, on /dev/usb/lp0, and when I give it "use another printer by specifying a port:', it doesn't work either)
<edwardo> i am having a bit of problem with certian images viewing correctly in ubuntu web browser
<bob2> kent: it's not considered a bug
<Sensebend> sometime you might want to use hpoj instead of hpijs for HP printers
<Sensebend> sometimes autodetection might not work right
<edwardo> one of the pages is http://www.idge.net/~tim/rap.html all if the images are skewed
<sid77> kent, there're howto for that, and no, it's not a bug
<lemsx1> edwardo, what type of images (jpeg, png, etc..)? and what browser?
<davidpc> Sensebend: oh. that's not the answer I was looking for ;-)
<bob2> kent: you can add them from applications://
<bob2> er, ///
<edwardo> lemsx1: im not sure what type of images they are on the webpage
<edwardo> http://www.idge.net/~tim/rap.html
<edwardo> thats good example
<restrex> hi guyz, I'm trying to install squid but I'm having this error when I start squid  http://rafb.net/paste/results/2uHErd69.html
<Sensebend> You'll have to be more specific about your problem
<davidpc> Sensebend: meaning, if it makes sense that autodetection might not work right, and you try a driver, in my case Epson stylus photo series, but it just spews pages instead of printing test page, it's no good, right?
<lemsx1> edwardo, here people get kicked for "trolling"
<gauckler> bye, thanx
<edwardo> lemsx1: what is this troll you speak of?
<lemsx1> edwardo, tell me what type of images and what browser
<edwardo> lemsx1: it is browser with ubuntu
<edwardo> lemsx1: if i could see the images i would tell you what type they are but i cannot
<davidpc> I saw an entry for epson stylus R200 in linuxprinting.org, but it said they were using gimp-print as the driver. is there a way to tell the printer setup utility in ubuntu to use gimp-print?
<lemsx1> edwardo, i see... i thought you actually needed help
<edwardo> lemsx1: I need help with the browser displaying some images
<] gimli[> how do i prevent X11 form starting at boot?
<edwardo> ] gimli[: chage you inittab to start in runlevel 3
<] gimli[> where is the autorun/start-at-boot-time filer?
<lemsx1> ] gimli[, you would need to turn off gdm from your runlevel
<Kamion> edwardo: no, that doesn't work on Debian-style systems.
<davidpc> Sensebend: just wondering if using CUPS as driver is the best idea...or should I go fetch gimp-print...
<Sensebend> edwardo is trolling, opers "link he posted in channel was offensive
<edwardo> Kamion: whats wrong with debian syle systems?
<kent> bob2, since universe is taken from debian archive, can i send a letter to that person and ask if she/he can put in one of those .desktop files that creates entry's in the gnome menu? Even if Ubuntu do not support those packages, perhaps some one cares and can do it?
<Kamion> edwardo: Nothing. Runlevels 2 to 5 are identical in both Debian and Ubuntu by default.
<pityu_> another question: what is ubuntu-desktop package?
<lemsx1> ] gimli[, to know your runlevel run: who -r
<edwardo> Kamion: then it is broken unix standards?
<bob2> kent: a wishlist bug on the debian package would seem reasonable, yeah
<restrex> hi guyz, I'm trying to install squid but I'm having this error when I start squid  http://rafb.net/paste/results/2uHErd69.html
<] gimli[> runlevel 2
<Kamion> edwardo: not in the least. Runlevels are not standard.
<lemsx1> ] gimli[, then go into /etc/rc#.d/ and rename S##gdm to K##gdm
<restrex> please see the error, guyz :(
<edwardo> Kamion: or you decide to change them?
<CraHan_> ok htat link edwardo posted was definately Not Safe For Work
<Sensebend> yeah
<edwardo> CraHan_: did it display for you?
<edwardo> CraHan_: I cant get it to display correctly
<Sensebend> surprised he's still here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*edwardo@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by daniels
* edwardo was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<CraHan_> thanks
<lemsx1> restrex, for you to install squid you need to edit /etc/squid/squid.conf and put your visible_hostname there
<restrex> ok :)
<] gimli[> lemsx1: wich one of them? (rc0.d, rc1.d, etc)
<lemsx1> ] gimli[, you said your runlevel is 2, so /etc/rc2.d
* davidpc looks at gimp-print and sees that there is experimental support for R300, but no listed support for R200
* davidpc weeps
<wood1> What's the name of the file which starts and stops our Services in Ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*pfmcrak@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by daniels
* ebsamson was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<wood1> bob2, what is the name of the file which is found in /etc/???
<wood1> which starts and stops our services
<davidpc> wow there's a lot of trolling going on...
<gnaaeatshit> eat shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*GNAA4LIFE@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by daniels
* gnaaeatshit was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by daniels
<daniels> sorry to all the legitimate users on that domain.
<scizzo> wood1: look in /etc/init.d/
<rory__> lol
<lemsx1> wood1, /etc/inetd.conf ? or /etc/rc#.d/S* depending on what service
<Kamion> daniels: I'd go for that one IP; he'll get bored of having to reconnect quickly enough
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-182c9015.dyn.optonline.net]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by daniels
<daniels> Kamion: yah, it was just quicker to type the former
* Kamion nods
<wood1> scizzo, how do we stop services from booting in the first place ?
<scizzo> wood1: that is something you need to change in the rc*.d stuff
<lemsx1> daniels, well done
<scizzo> wood1: rc*.d tells when to start and when to stop a service
<Elw0od_21> i have downloaded java as in the wiki,but firefox doesn't show plug in...why?
<scizzo> Elw0od_21: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3713.html
<lemsx1> Elw0od_21, is it a symlink to the propper location?
<scizzo> Elw0od_21: you will find information about linking and stuff...
<wood1> scizzo, what does rcx.d means ?
<wood1> What are those files for ?
<scizzo> x=number
<scizzo> well I am not 100% sure how to stop a service from starting on boot time
<Elw0od_21> i have done apt-get install j2re1.4 after the apt-get update with new sources.list
<rory__> rm the service
<scizzo> maybe someone else could advice?
<Elw0od_21> scizzo, i remove them from rcx.d/ or i chmod -x
<glar00k> update-rc.d --help
<scizzo> Elw0od_21: what=
<Kamion> if there isn't an S??* symlink in /etc/rc2.d/, it won't start
<wood1> Well how do we stop a particular service from running ?
<scizzo> Elw0od_21: look at the site...follow the steps there to get things installed and it should work just fine
<wood1> What does the rc0.d to rc6.d mean ?
<lemsx1> wood1, if the name starts with K it will be stopped
<lemsx1> wood1, 0 halt 6 reboot
<Elw0od_21> scizzo,  i have already get 14mb with my 56k...i can use the .deb?
<bob2> abdulc: please don't do that
<Elw0od_21> sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*abdulc@chiba-city.org]  by daniels
* abdulc was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chiba-city.org]  by daniels
<deFrysk> bob2, I got one too
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*flounder.net]  by daniels
<deFrysk> nuts
* iz also
* daniels sighs.
<scizzo> Elw0od_21: ooo...well that is what I have used to get it working...
<wood1> Which rcx.d is the most important ?
<Elw0od_21> scizzo,  ok thanks
<bob2> wood1: rc2.d is the one run by default
<daniels> sorry about the invasion of the trolls, everyone.
<CraHan> I always rename Sxxscript to sxxscript
<deFrysk> daniels, someone seems to have fun :s
<CraHan> that way I know it was in there, but doesn't start
<iz> daniels, no problem you handle it perfect
<lemsx1> CraHan, you lowercase the name? scarry
<wood1> where  do we have to edit to make the service from running ?
<Kamion> wood1: see http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-customizing.en.html#s-booting, please
<scizzo> Elw0od_21: sorry I can't be of more help... :(
<CraHan> lemsx1: yes I lowercase the name
<CraHan> lemsx1: works nicely since the scripts expect to find a capital S to run the script
<lemsx1> CraHan, i guess you change all other references to that from all the other scripts
<CraHan> lemsx1: how do you mean?
<lemsx1> CraHan, ah, you mean to not run it... that's ok then
<CraHan> lemsx1: yeah indeed :)
<lemsx1> CraHan, but it's better to make it: S20script -> renamed -> K20script
<lemsx1> CraHan, that way when you do "telinit #" the stuff will actually be stopped
<CraHan> true
<lemsx1> CraHan, I never reboot my systems :-) i use telinit 1 and CTRL+D whenever i want to make sure everything is stopped and restarted quickly
<CraHan> of course each time you restart the system or change the runlevel after that one time it'll try to stop the daemons again
<CraHan> ah ok
<CraHan> <---- laptop here :)
<Keybuk> lemsx1: sometimes you do need to reboot systems.  A libc security upgrade, for example, would be a good reason to reboot.
<wood1> Can a Normal User ever crack a root's password ?
<lemsx1> CraHan, "restarted" meaning I don't have to do: for i in `/bin/ls /etc/init.d/*`; do $i stop && $i start;done
<bob2> wood1: they can try
<Keybuk> even if you killed every process, init would still be using the old libc
<CraHan> lemsx1: ic
<bob2> wood1: well, not on ubuntu, since it doesn't have a root account
<glar00k> wood1: not on ubunut, there's no root :)
<Kamion> Keybuk: 'init u'
<wood1> Well I am speaking about Gentoo Linux
<lemsx1> Keybuk, i'm sure you would need to restart at some point... i upgrade my kernels as soon as new ones come out. so i reboot completely during those times... but whenever I upgrade gnome or gdm or whatever, i don't want to completely restart (or know what daemons to restart) i simply telinit 1
<spot> oh wait, this isn't the redhat help channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*mrcoffee.org]  by daniels
<wood1> Can a normal Gentoo User get access to the root's password
<bob2> wood1: #gentoo
<lemsx1> wood1, simply: sudo bash ; and then passwd
<bob2> wood1: but if root chose a guessable one, yes
<lemsx1> wood1, or sudo passwd root
<lemsx1> wood1, ah, i thought you wanted to have a password in root's account ;-)
<davidpc> sorry for such n00b questions, but looks like I've got gimp-print 4.2.6 and I need 4.2.7, which I assume is not in unstable or main. is there 'testing' archives in ubuntu? are the lines for sources.list available somewhere?
<wood1> Well my Account in Gentoo says that I have to be a member of the Wheel group in order to run "sudo"
<fwest_> would anyone recomend ubuntu for a server?
<lemsx1> wood1, and that's a good thing... that's the way to do it. on debian you can be a member of the group "sudo" and will not be prompted for a password:-)
<deFrysk> wood1, also to run su you need wheel
<lemsx1> fwest_, no. use debian for that
<deFrysk> wheel is for running root apps as user
<lemsx1> fwest_, that's my own humble opinion of course... ubuntu is for desktops
<bob2> wood1: yes, that's a gentoo issues, please go to #gentoo
<deFrysk> using roots passwd of course
<bob2> wood1: you will not have that problem on ubuntu
<bob2> or any other distribution I've ever heard of
<fwest_> lemsx1, i would agree
<fwest_> but i haven't used this distro
<fwest_> only problem with debian, is the lack of java
<bob2> fwest_: it's a problem with sun, but wiki.debian.net/Java
<lemsx1> fwest_, well, the fact that ubuntu would try to automatically load modules for you and setup mount points etc... is not a good thing for a server... anything automatic is not godo setup for a server, especially if you are concerned about security
<glar00k> it's easy to build java packages with java-package
<fwest_> bob2, well, gentoo has tomcat5 java 1.4.2
<bob2> fwest_: ok.
<fwest_> just gentoo is the worst thing for servers ever
<lemsx1> fwest_, Java runs like a charm on debian. i use it all the time
<fwest_> lemsx1, yeah but its not packaged
<bob2> fwest_: yes it is
<lemsx1> fwest_, you can get tomcat and all those java-based systems to run with debian, go to http://www.open-xchange.org and follow the debian tutorial
<fwest_> :(
<bob2> just not in Debian itself
<fwest_> oooo!!
<fwest_> thanking you
<lemsx1> fwest_, that's true. it's not packaged, but, this is UNIX after all
<bob2> since java is non-free and tomcat requires non-free software to work
<wood1> Ok what if I forgot my Gentoo Linux root Password ?
<fwest_> yeah, but i want it packaged, just for neatness
<wood1> What happens next ?
<Elw0od_21> crashhh
<bob2> wood1: #gentoo
<Elw0od_21> firefox crash :)
<bob2> wood1: please please please stop it
<lemsx1> wood1, you want to get kicked out uh?
<fwest_> if i could package java, i would be a most happy bunny
<lemsx1> fwest_, you can do that in two simple steps (or perhaps 4)
<lemsx1> fwest_, but that'd be offtopic :-) go to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-devel
<fwest_> if i can make debs for debian, im staying with that :D
<davidpc> do the 'universe' lines you can uncomment in a fresh ubuntu install do the equivalent of 'testing', or is there really a 'testing' equivalent to debian?
<bob2> davidpc: there is no testing in ubuntu
<bob2> davidpc: just warty (stable) and hoary (effectively unstable)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*abdulc@chiba-city.org *!*GNAA4LIFE@*.dyn.optonline.net *!*pfmcrak@*.dyn.optonline.net *!*edwardo@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by daniels
<lemsx1> fwest_, packaging apps in .deb's is really symple. install cdbs and read the documentation and follow the examples
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!electro@athlon.flounder.net]  by daniels
<davidpc> please tell me to RTFM and go to the wiki if I'm being too basic (already reading wiki, but can't find it)
<bob2> davidpc: if some dependencies are mismatched in hoary, please file a bug
<davidpc> bob2: oh ok thank you; is there sources.list lines for hoary?
<bob2> davidpc: oh, you're using warty?
<davidpc> bob2: yup I am, just iso I downloaded from ubuntu site
<bob2> davidpc: and something isn't installable?  you're just using the cde?
<davidpc> bob2: well its gimp-print 4.2.6, I need 4.2.7 but it doesn't show up as available
<bob2> davidpc: but you're using just the warty cd?
<davidpc> bob2: my guess was 4.2.7 and 5 are in testing
<bob2> davidpc: no, there is no testing
<davidpc> bob2: nope connected, from apt sources.list
<fwest_> thanks lemsx1
<davidpc> bob2: no I understand now
<Kamion> right, warty shipped with 4.2.6, hoary currently has 4.2.7; hoary is pretty unstable right now though
<davidpc> bob2: so but my sources.list lines are for archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<bob2> davidpc: ok.
<Kamion> davidpc: might be easier to build the new version from the hoary source package than to attempt an upgrade
<bob2> davidpc: I don't know how you could have the hoary version available, tho
<davidpc> bob2: oh
<davidpc> Kamion: oh :-(
<davidpc> Kamion: is upgrading to hoary unadvisable? I did run debian testing for some time...
<davidpc> (not that I didn't have a lot of grief there)
<Kamion> davidpc: depends entirely on your level of confidence/competence
<Kamion> hoary'll be released in four or five months
<davidpc> Kamion: thought so. see, I just imagined I could use hoary lines in sources.list and just get the packages I need (like gimp-print 5.0), but I guess not, huh?
<Kamion> davidpc: afraid not, at least not reliably; it might work for some packages, but we're not developing hoary with that goal in mind
<davidpc> Kamion: no, of course. so I guess the best thing to do (urgh) is to get CVS sources for gimp-print and try to make/install?
<bob2> erk, no
<Treenaks> BShaftoe: hey, a Stephenson-reader :)
<davidpc> bob2: oh. phew. so what's best do you think?
<BShaftoe> Treenaks: lol yeah
* davidpc can see debian testing packages in gimp-print's site, and wonders about just trying dpkg -i
<bob2> I guess I missed what the actual problem was
<bob2> gnome-print isn't installable in warty?
<davidpc> bob2: have got gimp-print 4.2.6 installed, but apparently need 4.2.7, or 5 (beta)
<bob2> davidpc: why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pbx.org]  by daniels
<davidpc> bob2: yeah gimp-print is available, just earlier version
<davidpc> bob2: silly printer is only supported by later version, because it's an 'experimental' driver
<bob2> davidpc: why do you need a newer one?
<iz> Out of the box, Ubuntu is the winner in this test with 6:4 points but that does not mean that Fedora is a bad distro.  :)
<davidpc> bob2: so says gimp-print site, AFAICT
<iz> news from osnews.com
<CraHan> w00t
<CraHan> openoffice.org packages are resolved in hoary :)
<davidpc> ROFL. the wiki page on adding outside repos is 'BreakMyUbuntu'...nice.
<Gaaruto> CraHan> yes they are
<Gaaruto> :)
<palle> hi
<Gaaruto> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-70-19-113-6.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by daniels
<palle> i wan't to move some space from a partition to another from "/home" to "/" filesystem is Ext3 how can i do that?
<palle> someone said i could boot from knoppix and run qtparted is that possible? and if it is then where can i download knoppix?
<palle> noone that knows?
<Kamion> davidpc: I meant the hoary source package rather than upstream source
<davidpc> Kamion: oh right! are you saying I should backport it to warty? or is it more straightforward than that?
<CraHan> hmmm
<CraHan> openoffice.org packages might be resolved but they kinda borked the colorscheme stuff
<CraHan> it used to use my gtk theme color
<CraHan> now it's using this win95 gray
<wood1> by the way, how do I burn CDs in Ubuntu
<Kamion> davidpc: the former seems easiest ... not that I've tried myself
<mjr> wood1, with nautilus
<wood1> I had recently installed a CD-RW drive and had to change the entry in /etc/fstab  to /dev/hdc to mount the CD-RW drive
<wood1> Does nautilus support multi-session for a CD-R disc ?
<mjr> don't really know
<davidpc> Kamion: I ended up finding some 4.2.7 package on apt-get.org
<davidpc> Kamion: not that I know how to get ubuntu printer setup util to use it as a driver though :-(
<wood1> By the way, what is the link for changing the splash screen in Ubuntu ?
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(wood1/#ubuntu) How do I change the splash screen at startup ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: it seems no one knows, try the list
(fabb1one/#ubuntu) sivang: no need to message wartylog
(fabb1one/#ubuntu) it won't answer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
(palle/#ubuntu) what if i dont need my /home partition anymore and wan't to remove the whole partition and add the space from that partition to / is that possible?
(bob2/#ubuntu) depends
(bob2/#ubuntu) is /home right after /?
<TenPlus1> Hi folks... need some help please...
<palle> yeah i think it is...
<palle> i think it is bob2
<bob2> think? you need to check.
<Kano_Ubuntu64> hi
<bob2> 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/whatever'
<Kano_Ubuntu64> where can i disable the system sounds in gnome?
<TenPlus1> Tried to install Ubuntu and got to 98% hardware detection and stops are SCSI_3.. .any ideas ?
<bob2> Kano_Ubuntu64: computer -> desktop preferences -> sounds
<Kano_Ubuntu64> thanks
<Kano_Ubuntu64> much better
<palle> /dev/hda2   *           1        4030     2031088+  83  Linux
<palle> /dev/hda3            4031       14040     5045040    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<palle> /dev/hda5            4031       13515     4780408+  83  Linux
<palle> =( not possible?
<bob2> er, no need to paste it here
<bob2> if they're not adjacent, you can't merge them, no
<palle> and i can't fix it at any other way? what if i remove the /dev/hda3 partition??
<TenPlus1> Tried to install Ubuntu and got to 98% hardware detection and stops are SCSI_3.. .any ideas ?
<stvn> anyone uses mergeant on hoary?
<Kano_Ubuntu64> where do i find mc?
<palle> bob2 and i can't fix it at any other way? what if i remove the /dev/hda3 partition??
<stvn> Kano_Ubuntu64: universe repository
<bob2> palle: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> TenPlus1: try asking on the list
<TenPlus1> bob2: list ?? how do you mean ?
<bob2> TenPlus1: the mailing list
<TenPlus1> oh, thankx...
<palle> bob2 i have no space left in my "/" partition and i have about 4.2 gig's free in the "/home" partition so i would like to move some space to the "/" partition
<bob2> palle: you can't delete an junk from /?
<Kano_Ubuntu64> where is the xorg repository?
<bob2> Kano_Ubuntu64: there isn't one
<bob2> Kano_Ubuntu64: it's in hoary
<palle> bob2 the problem is that my / is only on 1.8 gig's and okay i could probably delete some shit now but i will probably need more space later on anyway so...
<bob2> palle: if you nuke hda3 and 5, and hda2 is ext3 or xfs, then you can grow it into the produced space
<palle> nuke?
<bob2> destroy
<palle> hda2 is ext3
<Kano_Ubuntu64> bob2, isnt there a better repository with xchat 2.4 and xorg?
<Kano_Ubuntu64> and firefox 1.0
<bob2> Kano_Ubuntu64: 'hoary'.
<Kano_Ubuntu64> just replace warty with hoary?
<bob2> Kano_Ubuntu64: the development version of ubuntu contains x.org and firefox something.newer.than.warty
<palle> so how do i "nuke" hda3 and hda5 then??
<bob2> Kano_Ubuntu64: do you want to help beta test hoary, and are you capable of fixing it when it breaks?
<Kano_Ubuntu64> bob2, i use everyday usually sid
<Kano_Ubuntu64> i just search for a base for a 64 bit amd live distro
<bob2> Kano_Ubuntu64: ok
<bob2> erm, ok...
<bob2> palle: ask on the mailing list, I don't have time to walk you through something so dangerous right now, sorry
<TenPlus1> bob2: what would cause installation to hang during hw check?
<bob2> TenPlus1: buggy hardware or buggy kernel
<TenPlus1> bob2: like the kernel doesn't support my hw ?
<bob2> TenPlus1: like the driver has a bug
<TenPlus1> bob2: oh... thx...
<shultzm> Is there a hardware support list for Ubuntu or a known hardware issues list?
<Kano_Ubuntu64> ok, now new xchat coming in...
<bob2> shultzm: on the wiki
<stvn> huh? is mergeant in universe so outdated (0.12.1-3 vs 0.52 on mergeant site) or doesit use a different numbering?
<stvn> ah mergeant switched from .12 to .51
<shultzm> bob2: Thanks.  This lookes nice and comprehensive.
<king_arthur> palle: it's not difficult
<shultzm> My laptop is not listed good or bad.  If the liveCD will not boot with any of the kernel options in the menu, is there something else I might try to get it to boot?
<king_arthur> palle: just do some basic reading. I think pdisk is your friend
<bob2> be careful
<shultzm> The loader doesn't list any error messages or anything like that.  Just locks.
<king_arthur> palle: very careful :-)
<palle> king-arthur: you know ehere i can read about it?
<palle> where*
<king_arthur> palle: it's fdisk, pdisk is for macs
<king_arthur> palle: do some googling. here's a link http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/partition-5.html
<palle> king_arthur: okay thnx
<palle> king_arthur: to nuke a partition is the same as deleting a partition?
<king_arthur> palle: it's not difficult but it is dangerous, if you make a mistake you loose ALL your data 8)
<king_arthur> yup
<palle> aha, okay then i know already
<palle> but i don't think there's any data on those partitions anyway...
<king_arthur> palle: first you delete partitions
<king_arthur> palle: you get free space all together
<palle> k
<palle> and then resize the / partition?
<king_arthur> palle: out of two deleted (nuked) partitions you (c)reate one new one, possybly ext3
<king_arthur> palle: / is not a partition. It's a Mount point
<Kamion> king_arthur: pdisk is for IBM powerpc systems actually
<palle> okay, /dev/hda2 then im just saying / so you understand easier what im meaning...
<king_arthur> Kamion: I know I have already corrected
<Kamion> king_arthur: ah, ok
<king_arthur> Kamion: I am normally on macs and therefore made confusing myself
<palle> can i merge two mount points instead?
<palle> so i add space to / by doing that instead?
<king_arthur> palle: you must create a mount poin and mount like I do with my girlfriend :-)
<king_arthur> palle: sorry just kidding
<palle> kk =)
<king_arthur> palle: create a directory if you want in / for instance /girlfriend
<hazmat> and you wonder why guinevere went for lancelot
<king_arthur> palle: after you have created new /dev/hda3 = old hda3 + old hda5
<palle> and mount /girlfriend with /dev/hda3 ?
<king_arthur> palle: you Mount /dev/hda3 into /girlfriend... did you get the idea?
<palle> yeah but what directory should i create? i need more space to install programs...
<king_arthur> palle: after you have modified /fstab accordingly,  this is transparent to the system
* shultzm says bah
<king_arthur> palle: I told you: whatever you like.... /girlfirend /pippo /arthur whatever
<king_arthur> palle: did you get me?
<king_arthur> palle: I have gotta go now, do some reading, the  fdisk man/help will do
<palle> yeah... but could i mount an already existing directory? f.e /proc with /dev/hda3 and move the files from my "/"-mount to /dev/hda3 ?
<king_arthur> palle: it's easy but you gotta be carefull.. right?
<king_arthur> palle: well the proble is that if you mount a partition you see only that contents as far as I remember
<king_arthur> palle: if you are not carefull you end in having a system that doesn't work
<palle> okay, do you know what kind of files is in /proc?
<king_arthur> palle: not sure
<palle> i think it is some essential files in there
<king_arthur> palle: but why /proc?
<palle> since they are all hidden
<palle> because it takes 1 gb
<palle> other maps only takes like 30-50 mb...
<king_arthur> palle: look, just make a new dir into your root directory /
<king_arthur> palle: lthere is no drawback
<Kano> hi
<scizzo> hmmm..I can't seem to find gstreamer0.8-mad in the repository
<Kano> i installed nvidia drivers on amd64 version
<palle> drawback?
<Kano> now gdm does not work
<Kano> startx works
<king_arthur> palle: you are actually NOT taking any space it's just a link. Did you get me?
<zenpod> Can anyone tell me how I can make more than one program be able to use audio at a time?
<scizzo> zenpod: depends on your card
<scizzo> zenpod: and driver
<palle> king_arthur: hmmm, what isn't taking any space?
<Tomcat_> Every time I visit an smb share for the second time (or try to write to it), I get a permission denied... the first time it works. I tried all options of saving the username/password... any ideas?
<palle> king_arthur:  /proc ?
<king_arthur> palle: mot sure why /proc is taking so much space but for the moment being if you want ti use your old partitions just do as I told you
<Kamion> palle: /proc does not take any real space.
<zenpod> scizzo, um.. really?
<palle> kamion: okay
<king_arthur> palle: do NOT modify anything without knowing
<zenpod> scizzo, I have an Ensoniq AudioPCI in here.  How would I do this?
<Kamion> palle: the 1gb you're seeing is mostly /proc/kcore, which is a filesystem mirror of your memory :P
<Tomcat_> Forgot... when I set "any user has access to the share", it works on the first time.
<Tomcat_> Eh... and later.
<palle> kamion: aha...
<king_arthur> Kamion: thanks can you carry on with him? I have gotta go
<Kamion> palle: /proc is entirely virtual though.
<Kamion> king_arthur: not really, in a meeting
<scizzo> zenpod: make sure that the card can support full duplex or something
<king_arthur> Kamion: just told him to create a new entry in his root directory and mount the new partitions there
<zenpod> scizzo, how do I check that?
<king_arthur> palle: just do it no worries
<palle> king_arthur: okay thank you...
<scizzo> zenpod: are you using the alsa drivers?
<scizzo> zenpod: has double sounds worked before?
<king_arthur> palle: once sure everything works, you can start moving or deleteng things
<king_arthur> bye for now
<zenpod> scizzo, I'm using alsa, and I belive I've had more than one app using sound at once before, but I think it was via esd, I dunno.  It worked in Windows.
<palle> Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<palle>  why is this comming up when im using qtparted?
<scizzo> zenpod: well you can't actually compare this to windows
<zenpod> scizzo, I just want it to work :)
<zenpod> so what do I need to do?
<scizzo> zenpod: well I am not sure that the card supports it with the drivers
<lupus_> python 2.4 is out :)
<zenpod> scizzo, ergh... then what can I do?  It's insane to not be able to pause and unpause a video in totem because when you hit play again, esd has taken over the soundcard
<lupus_> http://www.python.org/dev/doc/devel/whatsnew/node13.html
<scizzo> zenpod: turn of esd?
<scizzo> turn off even
<scizzo> zenpod: with a card that can't handle full duplex or the driver is not supporting it...then it is very useless to have the sound demon on
<scizzo> zenpod: is it a card that is built in to the motherboard?
<zenpod> scizzo, yes
<zenpod> scizzo, oddly, Rythmbox and Totem can both play audio at the same time
<scizzo> hmmm
<scizzo> sounds like esd is something you should not use.. :P
<zenpod> Yeah, I killalled it
<zenpod> how can I make it not start?  Just uncheck 'start sound server' in the sound settings under computer?
<scizzo> yes
<scizzo> that should do it
<zenpod> scizzo, okay cool
<zenpod> um.. ok.. so also, apparently using the hoary firefox on warty = bad
<bombrill> some one for a new guy on ubuntu ?
<zenpod> bombrill, eh?
<bombrill> I'm from the debian world, and I just discoverd that there's no root account on ubuntu !?
<deFrysk> bombrill, sudo is used
<bombrill> ok, so all I have to do is a sudo passwd root to have a root passwd ?
<scizzo> bombrill: sudo apt-get install something
<scizzo> bombrill: type the pass for the user
<deFrysk> your usersaccounts passwd is your sudo passwd
<tvon|x31> hey, baz 1.0 nice
<tvon|x31> now only if it was in python :-P
<bombrill> i gave the user passwd, but it's not the right one obviously...
<scizzo> bombrill: are you trying what I said?
<deFrysk> bombrill, the passwd you gave during install
<scizzo> bombrill: have you used sudo ever?
<deFrysk> sudo , not su
<deFrysk> sudo <command>
<bombrill> the thing is that a gui is asking for a passwd.. not a term
<deFrysk> use your useraccount passwd
<scizzo> bombrill: use the pass for the user then
<bombrill> that's what i did... and i have a "passwd incorrect"...
<scizzo> then you have changed the passwd for the user
<bombrill> well... nope. my passwd is correct, but not accepted.
<Kamion> bombrill: which GUI?
<bombrill> application >> system >> network tools
<bombrill> and "configure" on a network interface
<Kamion> hm, I should have asked that question when all my convenient systems aren't buried in bootloader debugging so that I could actually check
<bombrill> :) no prob..
<bombrill> ok a simple sudo passwd root worked..
<rad59> gm all
<rad59> is ok to ask a (i hope) quick question?
<bob2> just ask
<rad59> thx! I am having problems viewing mpeg's I hear sound but no video
<rad59> i have a default ubuntu install
<rad59> and latest d/l from the site
<bob2> mpeg-4?
<rad59> y
<Napo> Hi all
<rad59> although avi's don't view either
<stvn> probably a stupid question, but what is the password for ohoogadmin/where can i set it?
<bob2> rad59: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rad59> ahhh, i did see that mp3's i must have missed that. thx!
<rad59> have a great day!
<kensai> I've setup ubuntu in another computer that has winxp on the other HDD. Now why when choosing to boot xp on grub it says unknown partition type what I need to change in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DN> hey hey
<micsch> hi
<micsch> Command 'kcmshell k3bsetup2 --lang en_US' not found, is this a bug in k3b?
<micsch> or in ubuntu, because of missing depencies?
<deFrysk> micsch, perhps set keyboard to us ?
<micsch> deFrysk, and then?
<deFrysk> you seem to have it set to en_US ?
<micsch> i can not imagine that that will help
<deFrysk> where is locales set to?
<micsch> de
<deFrysk> that could be the reason then
<wezzer> hey, I read that k3b might crash something
<wezzer> after I burned 1 cd, my x won't start
<micsch> hui, nice
* deFrysk does not use k3b in ubuntu
<wezzer> it says that I don't have rights or something like that
<micsch> deFrysk, good choise
<deFrysk> I use mp3roaster
<wezzer> I can start x if I'm root
<deFrysk> a perl hac to burn mp3/ogg/and .flac to cd' s
<deFrysk> hack
<deFrysk> it rules and freed me from k3b
<wezzer> hmm, thanks for the tip
<wezzer> I'll try that next time
<deFrysk> wezzer, your welcom
<pridkett> anyone know how to mount a data dvd under Ubuntu?  If I do a straight mount it complains about not being able to read the superblock.  Same thing if I specify -t iso9660 or -t udf.
<bob2> what exact command line are you using?
<mjr> hmh, they mount automatically for me out of the box
<zenwhen> Ive never had to mount a single cd since I installed Ubuntu
<zenwhen> :) :)
<zenwhen> or dvd
<pridkett> bob: mount /dev/cdrom /media/dvd
<pridkett> bob2: or mount /dev/cdrom /media/dvd -t udf
<pridkett> i've never dealt with a data dvd before.  GNOME just brings up the cd burner window when I plop the disk in
<bob2> is /dev/cdrom pointing at the right device?
<pridkett> yeah, same then when I do /dev/hdc
<pridkett> mount's cds no problem
<ogra> evening everybody
<bob2> sure the disk isn't blank?
<mjr> I'd almost guess that your drive is broken
<bob2> ie it mounts elsewhere?
<mjr> unless the disk is, yes
<pridkett> bob2: yeah, it works fine in windows
<pridkett> drive is able to play dvds just fine
<bob2> the exact drive?
<pridkett> yup, I just dropped in a dvd to check
<bob2> ok
<pridkett> maybe it just doesn't like dvd+r
<pridkett> worst case I'll just do a net transfer from another box in the office
<pridkett> but 3.9GB even at 100Mbps is still kinda slow
<pridkett> oh well, it's not a biggie.  I was just checking to see if there was anything special I would have to try other than -t ufs and what not
<Oly> i got a quick question, just got 2 computers set up with ubuntu
<Oly> when i goto network i can only see the windows machines not the ubuntu machines
<Oly> any reason for this ?
<Oly> should they show up in the windows workgroup ?
<Oly> if not where do i look ?
<ogra> Oly: to make ubuntu available to windows you must install and configure samba
<pridkett> Oly: by default you probably won't see them, they won't have file sharing enabled
<Oly> i am not worried about windows
<Oly> ah i see, so i have to enable that
<Oly> i just thought it was strange i could see a windows machine and not the other linux machine :p
<ogra> Oly: by installing any kind of filesharing service...(ftp, nfs, samba, http)
<Oly> okay thxs for that info
<Oly> i may as well install samba anyway as i have a windows machine
<Oly> i want to try this remote desktop as well but htought i would at least make it so i could see the computers first :p
<ogra> Oly: easiest is to enable remote desktop on one machine and use "terminal server client" from the other box
<Oly> yeah, but i thought a good first step would be to make sure i can see the other machine :)
<ogra> Oly: do you know the ips of all these machines ?
<Oly> yep there all static
<ogra> Oly: you dont need filesharing enabled for remote desktop.....
<ogra> Oly: just use the ip in TS client and select vnc as the protocol
<Oly> okay when it said computer name i thought host name :p
<Oly> did not think of using the ip
<Oly> thanks a lot for that info ogra
<ogra> Oly: :)
<lupus_> if I do an commit to a cvs is there no way to let it auto add the commit text to be added to the changelog
<lupus_> without me having to also edit the changelog file
<wezzer> does anyone has ideas, how to fix my problem (users are not allowed to startx)
<ogra> wezzer: did you install k3b ?
<wezzer> yes
<wezzer> and I even burned 1 cd with it
<wezzer> after that problem came
<ogra> wezzer: look at the owner of ~/.ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> wezzer: in fact, just blow it away ( ~/.ICEauthority)
<ogra> :)
<wezzer> okay
<thoreauputic> I've seen this with KDE apps run as a different user ( eg root)
<wezzer> umm, I didn't find that on FAQ
<wezzer> should it be added?
<thoreauputic> wezzer: well, KDE isn't really supported, but yeah, worth knowing
* ogra wonders about a wrapper for k3bsetup that changes the permissions afterwards....
<wezzer> yea, but I found instructions how to install k3b to ubuntu
<wezzer> somewhere on ubuntu site
<wezzer> don't ask me where :D
<ogra> wezzer: it was in there once......but its gone it seems (lookin at the site)
<Kamion> it currently recommends running k3bsetup in a root terminal, not via sudo
<Kamion> I would imagine that 'sudo -H k3bsetup' rather than plain 'sudo k3bsetup' would be fine too
<Kamion> if you also avoid running k3b as root
<thoreauputic> This is one of the things that irritates the hell out of me about KDE- the other is all the unecessary stuff KDE apps spews into my nice clean aterm about not being able to create a pixmap, and how it dumps "mutex destroy failure" in the middle of the next command on exiting!!
<ogra> why does it need root at all ? (never used it....the disk group should be enough)
<thoreauputic> Heh - I shouldn't have to type 2>/dev/null after every KDE app t stop the pollution... ;)
<ogra> hehe
<Riddell> thoreauputic: kdebugdialog lets you turn off the debug output
<thoreauputic> Riddell: aha - thanks I'll look into it :)
<clee> um
<daniels> mu
<clee> so does anybody else notice that they can't send mail in Hoary's evolution?
<daniels> RESOLVED/WORKSFORME
<clee> daniels: tberman just ran into this issue as well
<clee> ok, well, I'm upgrading
<clee> neat
<glar00k> no problem here
<Mesta> has anyone been following the "Mouse and keyboard stop responding after logout from gnome" bug reports? The status has been changed tp Resolved|FIXED but the message later on mentions that patches from Ben Herrenschmidt has not been committed to the 6.8 branch.diff (the sectio is titled 6.8.1-1ubuntu4).  So I'm left wondering if my issue has been fixed at all as I have an ATI card with which I suffered to bug this addresses in the 1st pla
<Mesta> ce.
<markie> Question for today - Is support for PPC available here?
<thoreauputic> WOW! Turning off debug output speeds KDE launches up incredibly in fluxbox!
<Mesta> there is no ppc irc
<Mesta> so don't be exclusivist
<Ruffian|Q|> Mesta, your in it :-D
<thoreauputic> not to mention geting rid of all that unwanted crap...
<clee> 13:53 <@tberman> a) smtp over ssl is broken. b) smtp with authentication is broken.
<clee> daniels: REOPEN NOTFIXED
<thoreauputic> Riddell: thanks for the tip !
<daniels> clee: RESOLVED/DONTDOTHATTHEN
<clee> daniels: lol
<Mesta> Markie: PLEASE READ "And PowerPC is absolutely not a second-class citizen, and bugs are not
<Mesta> 'prioritised' according to architecture.
<Mesta> " written by Daniel Stone https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4125
<daniels> Mesta: it's not been committed to the 6.8.x branch, but is in 000_stolen_from_6.8_branch_benh_ati.diff
<daniels> which is a total misnomer, given it's only a candidate, but I forgot about it until after I uploaded, so blah, it can stay
<daniels> i know what it means
<Mesta> daniels:I appreciate the work done on th issue.  At present I've got ubuntu to work by hashing "Load DRI"
<daniels> Mesta: actually, that isn't the benh fix, that's the gen_int_cntl fix, i'm horribly confused
<daniels> Mesta: but regardless, the patch is actually in there
<Mesta> daniels:So I guess what u're saying is that I wouldn't benefit from the fix by doing a update
<daniels> Mesta: doing an update would fix your problem
<daniels> Mesta: just ignore all of my comments in the bug where I said it was benh's patch, because it was another patch
<iz> daniels, do you know if myspell-dictionary-nl and openoffice.org-hyphenation-nl not avaible are for the amd64 version?
<bilboed> Hi, I'm trying to help somebody who's just installed an ubuntu. What bootloader does ubuntu install, and is there a graphical configuration ?
<daniels> iz: no idea, sorry
<iz> bilboed, grub
<Mesta> cool In that case I'll update, actually already been doing it, and I' turn DRI on.
<iz> dablitz :) np
<thoreauputic> bilboed: grub by default
<iz> err daniels :) np
<xuzo> hi, one question: the fglrx works with xorg?
<ogra> bilboed: what do you want to configure ?
<Kamion> Mesta: you get to wait until binary packages are in the archive though
<Kamion> Mesta: only the new source package is there as yet
<StarScream> hi, finally fixed my hoary install but for some reason i can't use my speed touch usb modem anymore.
<bilboed> thoreauputic, so I guess he'll have to configure grub by hand ? He wants to set up dual boot (windows partition on another drive)
<StarScream> i think there is a module interfering
<StarScream> as my speedtch module is loaded but unused.
<iz> bilboed, grub do that for you
<iz> bilboed, thirst install windows :)
<StarScream> i removed all the other modules that were being used by the generic_ppp module
<ogra> bilboed: should be done by default
<bilboed> iz,ogra: I know it does, but he installed windows after linux :)
<StarScream> but it still doesn't work.
<iz> ai :)
<ogra> bilboed: :(
<StarScream> is anyone running warty with a speedtouch
<StarScream> that could give me the output of lsmod
<bilboed> iz, ogra no problem I know how to configure grub :)
<iz> ah okay :)
<thoreauputic> bilboed: so windows will have wiped the MBR :/
<bilboed> thoreauputic, no he installed it on another drive.. and he chooses the drive at boot
<Mesta> Kamion:how does one know when they are available as binary packages?
<ogra> bilboed: you probably want to install this little app for him: www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/
<thoreauputic> bilboed: ah, OK
<bilboed> ogra, can he install that easily ? and will he be able to setup the grub conf with it ?
<iz> ogra, nice tool
<ogra> bilboed: just the two options the shots show.....
<bilboed> ogra, we'll see that later in that case
<ogra> bilboed: if you go up to the software site, there is a description how to add my repository to synaptic
<TenPlus1> bob2: is there a way to view to boot-log using Ubuntu-Live to see if there's any loader/hardware errors
<bob2> no idea
<bilboed> ogra, yep, I noticed, quite cool that synaptic app... I wish gentoo had something similar for nUbies :)
<wezzer> umm, after solving the x-won't-start -problem, now I have root's desktop and nautilus thinks that my home folder is /root
<ogra> argh....107 packages from warty-security...... ugh
<TenPlus1> there's something stopping me installing Ubuntu and even Lindows that I cant seem to find with WinXP
<ogra> bilboed: heh....port it *g*
<thoreauputic> wezzer: sounds like you started X as root
<bilboed> ogra, gentoo doesn't use debs. There was a project like that at one point... but it's dead for quite some time. I guess gentoo users are... not newbies :)
<ogra> bilboed: thats why i laughed
<Mesta> Daniels:How does one know when they are available as binary packages?
<ogra> Mesta: update regulary
<bob2> Mesta: it will be done within hours
<wezzer> thoreauputic: nope
<Mesta> WOW!
<wezzer> everything else is like I have on my x
<daniels> Mesta: give it about 3h
<wezzer> like evolution settings etc
<Hejsan> hi how do i unmount certain filesystems using umount?
<thoreauputic> wezzer: well, how do you get a root desktop without starting GNOME as root?
<bob2> Hejsan: umount /blah
<wezzer> I'm wondering that too
<Mesta> this has got to be the most responsive distro!
<bilboed> ogra, thx for the help anyway :)
<ogra> :)
<wezzer> maybe I should reinstall ubuntu
<Hejsan> bob2: like umount /dev/hda2 ? or umount /home ?
<bob2> Hejsan: either
<Hejsan> bob2 okay thnx
<Ruffian|Q|>  /join #mandrake
<Ruffian|Q|> haha
<Ruffian|Q|> oops
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|Q|: traitor ! *G*
<Hejsan> bob2: what if it says device is busy?
<Ruffian|Q|> lol!
<Ruffian|Q|> LOL!
<ogra> Hejsan: it may be right
<Mesta> especially ppc, see Markie_afk One does get PPC support here
<bob2> Hejsan: then you stop using it before umounting it
<bob2> Hejsan: you need to provide more detail
<ztonzy> Hejsan, hejsan :)
<ogra> Hejsan: do you try to unmount /home from within X ?
* ztonzy giggles a bit
<Hejsan> hejsan ztonzy =)
<Hejsan> ogra: yes
<bob2> you can't do that
<ogra> Hejsan: wont work
<bob2> what are you really trying to do?
<Hejsan> ogra: why not?
<ogra> Hejsan: there are files open in /home
<ztonzy> Hejsan, vart bor du d ;) ?  (="where do you live?")
* ztonzy ducks
<mirak> hi
<ogra> Hejsan: as long as you are in X
<Hejsan> jag bor i malm... du?
<mirak> how to enable an scsi device just pluggued ?
<mirak> like a scanner
<mirak> I did not booted with it
<ztonzy> Hejsan, lived there before summer...moved to Kvlinge
<Hejsan> what if i boot from a linux-livecd? that mounts my /home and / devices?
<ogra> mirak: you should not need to do anything
<mirak> ogra: scsi is not plug and play
<bob2> Hejsan: what are you trying to do?
<Hejsan> ohh, so hows kvlinge then?
<ogra> mirak: but hotplug is ;)
<mirak> I will try to unload the scsi module
<ztonzy> Hejsan, not fun...but I have 10/1 mbit though :)
<mirak> ogra: I have just restarted hotplug service, but it didn't affected something
<Hejsan> bob2 i wan't to remove the /home partition and use the space for other things
<ztonzy> Hejsan, but way cheaper to live
<ogra> mirak: try loading the sg module
<mirak> ok
<ogra> mirak: sg = scsi generic
<bob2> Hejsan: ok...
<mirak> pgavin: thanks
<Hejsan> ztonzy okay... you know people in kvlinge?
<mirak> ogra: by the way there is a bug
<mirak> ogra: mm thanks
<ztonzy> Hejsan, yes, part of my family
<ogra> mirak: a bug ?
<Hejsan> bob2 will it be possible to umount / and /home if i boot from a knoppix live cd?
<mirak> ogra: the device created doesn't belong to the group scanner
<mirak> ogra: so a user can't scan
<mirak> only root can
<ztonzy> Hejsan, if possible I might move back to Malm :)
<Hejsan> ztonzy okay, so you are from kvlinge from the beggining?
<ogra> mirak: which device ?
<bob2> Hejsan: it's possible from the ubuntu one
<mirak> I have posted this bug on the bug report
<bob2> but I have no idea how
<markwiz> I wish to learn how to improve behavior of Apple AirPort card; currently it is showing 15-45% signal strength and connections are erratic
<mirak> ogra: the scanner device
<ztonzy> Hejsan, no...more west ;)
<Hejsan> ztonzy okay
<ogra> mirak: are you on hoary ?
<mirak> ogra: yes
<ztonzy> Hejsan, so it is easy to guess
<ogra> mirak: ah, ok
<Hejsan> bob2 okay, but i need to boot from knoppix because i need to use qtparted
<ogra> mirak: on warty it works, even with scsi scanners
<Hejsan> ztonzy actually i have no idea... my guess would be lddekpinge?
<Hejsan> geographi isn't my strongest side =)
<ztonzy> Hejsan, ;)
<ztonzy> if not
<ztonzy> I would end up in sea
<Hejsan> hehehe
<Hejsan> k
<ztonzy> Hejsan, and you ?
<Hejsan> i am originally from malm
<Hejsan> or outside malm actually
<Hejsan> in Bara
<ztonzy> ah
<ztonzy> been there some
<Hejsan> ohhh
<Hejsan> partying here?
<ztonzy> helped my dad fixed the former "tegelfabriken"
<ztonzy> ;)  no...not that...
<Hejsan> aha....
<Hejsan> how old are you?
<ztonzy> he is retired plumber....I am too old
<ztonzy> 35
<Hejsan> aha...
<ztonzy> uh...entire channel stopped =O
* ztonzy blushes
<Hejsan> hehehe
* ztonzy excuses himself
<Hejsan> any1 knows how to umount / and /home when starting from a knoppix cd?
<Hejsan> or prevent the cd to mount them?
<ogra> Hejsan: they shouldnt be mounted by default
<Hejsan> ogra: they are =(
<RuffianSoldier> Hmmm
<RuffianSoldier> Im going to quad boot with my new PC
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<Hejsan> im trying to run qtparted and it says that hda2 is active
<Hejsan> hda2 = /
<TenPlus1> Did anyone have aby problems installing Ubuntu during the Hardware Detection phase ???
<ogra> Hejsan: i never saw that
<Hejsan> ogra: hmm, strange... mabey we have differnet versions?
<Hejsan> ogra: i have some danish version
<ogra> Hejsan: the last i tried was 3.6 i think
<Hejsan> ogra: you know where i can download that?
<lupus_> - <property name="invisible_char" translatable="yes">*</property>
<lupus_> +  <property name="invisible_char">*</property>
<lupus_> is the translatable=yes deprecated?
<ogra> Hejsan: i tok it anywhere from knopper.net .... but there is also a ubuntu livecd
<ztonzy> sorry...but does ubuntu ship a 64 bit smp kernel?
<ztonzy> a friend wonders
<Hejsan> ogra: yeah i tried the ubuntu live-cd but it hasn't got qtparted
<lupus_> because glade 2.6.5 auto did this change
<ogra> ztonzy: amg64 i guess....
<Hejsan> and i don't know how to rezise partitions with parted
<ztonzy> ogra, amg?  you mean amd ?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> typo
<ztonzy> yeah, but it has smp support?  warty 64bit ?
<ogra> looks like linux-image-2.6-amd64-k8-smp
<ztonzy> ogra, aha...I cant use 64bit myself, I have a friend that has...who wants to use it
<ogra> oh, whats that ? linux-image-2.6-amd64-xeon
<ztonzy> what what ?
<ogra> i have to use amd64 for x86_64 ?
<ogra> funny...didnt know that
<ztonzy> ogra, you mean AMD and not Intel ?
<ogra> ztonzy: xeon is a intel cpu
<ztonzy> ogra, I know...  but why does it say ' linux-image-2.6-amd64-xeon'  <---- amd64
<ogra> ztonzy: its another kernel image.....i way just astonished
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ive just ordered the Ubuntu CDs
<Pluk> i hope i get them soon :)
<TenPlus1> me too
<wezzer> do they cost anything?
<Pluk> ordered a lot
<Pluk> nothing
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ive asked for 2 MAC 64-bit to the university lab, my teacher will kill me but who cares
<Hejsan> they cost nothing
<_|Imanewbie|_> wezzer: nothing
<ogra> ztonzy: i thin intel had to make the xeon64 compatible to the amd64 standard or someting.....which is really funny, becaues its normally the other way around
<wezzer> I was thinking, that they might be a good christmas present for my stupic friend who use windows xp
<ztonzy> ogra, lol, yepp
<wezzer> wow, I must order some :)
<TenPlus1> hope the original's work ok tho
<_|Imanewbie|_> wezzer: amem
<Pluk> ordered 20 i386 and 10 amd64 :)
<Hejsan> i ordered 50 cd's totally =)
<_|Imanewbie|_> I got a friend, he is jewish, uses glasses, has an ugly girl friend and likes XP he is d00med
<Pluk> gonna spread them on a lan
<Pluk> hehe even better Hejsan
<Hejsan> :)
<TenPlus1> XP's not that bad, so long as u plug the holes... :)
<wezzer> _|Imanewbie|_: one of my "friends" even uses the ugly windows xp theme, with big red buttons
<wezzer> eww
* Pluk doesnt like holeplugging
<Pluk> :D
<wezzer> i must send him 2 ubuntu cd's
<_|Imanewbie|_> wezzer: I cant figure out how a CS student can be happy with Windows
<wezzer> me neither
<_|Imanewbie|_> you can't change anything
<TenPlus1> depends what you want to change ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> next thing I will try on my machine is gentoo and freebsd
<_|Imanewbie|_> TenPlus1: whatever is find crappy, like.. Windows hasa new procces for each window of Internet Explorer
<_|Imanewbie|_> TenPlus1: and you CANT remove it
<TenPlus1> that's why I use Firefox and not IE6 :)
<TenPlus1> you can always find a way around the problem
<_|Imanewbie|_> TenPlus1: Ive found linux as my way around =)
<Kamion> that sounds like a positive improvement actually, considering how frequently IE crashes
<_|Imanewbie|_> Kamion: lol
<Kamion> but I think in fact they may be threads, not processes
<TenPlus1> I'd love to be able to say that, but Ubuntu won't even install on my system... dunno why
<Kamion> TenPlus1: what happens?
<TenPlus1> get to hardware detection phase on install cd, 98% at the SCSI_DRIVE part then it stalls
<Kamion> yuck, sounds like a driver issue
<Kamion> can you switch to alt-f2?
<TenPlus1> been looking online all afternoon for a fix but nothing...
<Kamion> what exactly is on the screen when it hangs?
<TenPlus1> but for some reason Knoppix and Lindows live! cd's work.. so am downloading Ubuntu live to see whats up
<TenPlus1> Kamion: the hardw-are detection box during install... gets to 98% and stalls when it comes up SCSI3
<Kamion> they have different kernels
<Kamion> "SCSI3", literally? that doesn't sound right
* Kamion <-- installer guy
<Kamion> I need to know what I can grep for :)
<TenPlus1> SCSI_3 something something... sorry, forgot the rest of the line...
<TenPlus1> but it's definately sitting at 98% and I cant do anything but rebooot afterwards
<ztonzy> Hejsan, how old are you?
<wezzer> whee, I ordered 10 CD's
<wezzer> :)
<TenPlus1> lol
<TenPlus1> How can u guys afford to give away FREE Ubuntu CD's ???
<ogra> TenPlus1: with a lot of love to mankind ?
<TenPlus1> aww... :) that's kewl...
<Kamion> TenPlus1: if you can find the exact string that would be helpful.
<TenPlus1> That's why I wanna use Ubuntu, cause the community side rocks!
<_Legion_> I got a bug in my ubuntu, where do i have to report it?
<Kamion> TenPlus1: consider it a kind of PR exercise, and think how much many companies spend on advertising ...
<Kamion> it's a bit nicer to people than most kinds of PR, admittedly :-)
<ogra> TenPlus1: thats because it has cool developers.....they attract cool communitys ;)
<TenPlus1> hehe
<_|Imanewbie|_> TenPlus1: in fact "cds" are cheap, most cost of sowtware is on the "development" profit, wich is free in linux
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: dont forget the shipping costs
<TenPlus1> I miss having a community, like when I had my Amiga beforehand... that was kewl
<kandiflake> ubuntu live does not carry sshd!
<kandiflake> wtf!
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: this is another point this is the grat cost they will have
<kandiflake> grrr!
<laotse> anyone know of any issues with ubuntu default install and hotplug devices?
<ogra> laotse: you mean the errors on boot ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> laotse: I have, I have 2 warning about hotplug been unable to set up some stuff
<laotse> I got ubuntu to install just fine on my new server, but after it reboots the start up hangs at hotplug devices
<ogra> laotse: pciehp etc
<_|Imanewbie|_> laotse: samething here but it loads oki after the warnings
<laotse> _|Imanewbie|_ it seems to hang and not recover
<Hejsan> ztonzy i am 20 years old...
<ogra> laotse: doesnt boot ?
<ztonzy> Hejsan, aah
<emil> Bah..Can't log on to root ;_;
<laotse> ogra the kernel comes up and things start to run, then when it says initializing hotplug system, it freezes
<Hejsan> emil: su root ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> emil: ubuntu is sudo based
<ogra> emil: use sudo
<ogra> laotse: tried to boot with different kernel options ?
<emil> The problem is that i don't know the root-password ;_;
<ogra> laotse: i.e. pci=noacpi
<emil> Didn't ask me to define one under the installation
<justdave> emil: sudo doesn't need the root password, it uses your own password.
<ogra> emil: sudo uses _your_ pw
<laotse> ogra not yet, haven't had a ton of time to look into it, probably research it some more tonight
<fabbione> hmm
<laotse> fabbione hey man
<fabbione> laotse: try to boot linux s
<laotse> fabbione fix my hotplug issue
<fabbione> laotse: from there disable hotplug
<fabbione> laotse: and let it boot
<kensai> By God, Hoary is broken today LOL everything is messed maybe tomorrow it'll be fixed ;)
<TenPlus1> <fingers crossed>
<emil> # su root, then type my password? Did that. Didn't work.
<fabbione> laotse: does it hard freeze the box?
<laotse> fabbione it seems to, but I was just playing with it during my lunch break, haven't really tried to debug the problem yet
<_|Imanewbie|_> emil: sudo
<fabbione> laotse: sometimes hotplug can really take hell of a lot of time to boot
<fabbione> laotse: s#boot#finish
<_|Imanewbie|_> emil: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root/view?searchterm=root
<emil> Zankjoo
<sven-eric> Howdy Folks - has anybody experiences with a parallel installation of mac os X and ubuntu - especially regarding (1) the order of installation and (2) recognition of the ibook-hardware?
<laotse> fabbione maybe I'll turn it on again and let it sit for half an hour or so and just see if it untangles itself
<Hejsan> emil: read this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<laotse> fabbione I believe the numlock key was turning the light on and off now that I think about it
<laotse> fabbione which means it was probably not hard locked
<fabbione> laotse: in that case let it run for a bit
<fabbione> laotse: hotplug is a race condition trap
<Chand> hi
<justdave> sven-eric: I had Mac OS X installed first (because it sets up all the special partitions in the partition map that Macs need)
<Chand> i just upgraded openoffice.org to 1.1.3ubuntu
<wood1> Well do I change the color of the Grub Boot Loader ?
<fabbione> laotse: worst case linux s and you are up to kill hotplug
<Chand> openoffice 1.1.3 uses gtk1 ?
<laotse> fabbione I'm striping the drives in this thing anyway...
<laotse> fabbione so it's not like I'm going to be able to just yank a drive out while it's running
<Hejsan> cya all later...
<TenPlus1> cya
<fabbione> laotse: i guess you mean mirroring :-)
<fabbione> laotse: otherwise if you unplug a drive you can say bye bye
<_|Imanewbie|_>  I gtg study calculus cya \o>
<TenPlus1> cya
<fabbione> ok i am off for the day
<fabbione> laotse: ttyl
<_|Imanewbie|_> close
<fabbione> laotse: give a hug to wife & kids :-)
<_|Imanewbie|_> wooops
<laotse> fabbione later man and will do
<laotse> fabbione although I don't know if I'll give my wife a hug for you... you lecherous bastard ;)
<fabbione> laotse: ahahaha
<kandiflake> exit
<wood1> How do I change the splash screen in Ubuntu ?
* emil installing MPlayer ^^
<emil> *is installing MPlayer ^^
<wasabi> Woh, update-manager is slick.
<derek> hey, what is the advantage to gdesklets over gkrellm
<davmor2> can anyone help me please I was used to using K3b to burn iso/cue/bin files but every time I try to install it via apt it comes with an error and shuts down. can I burn these file with the cd creator that comes with gnome or is there another app that can. Or is there a document page for cd creator.
<stuNNed> how to delete the vfolder 'Junk' in evolution?
<ogra> davmor2: for iso just right click....
<ogra> davmor2: ...the iso image
<davmor2> ogra what about cue/bin
<wasabi> Hey, that doesn't work for me. :0
<ogra> davmor2: nope...
<wasabi> Nautilus can't seem to use my cdburner...
<emil> wasabi > IDE-burner?
<ogra> wasabi: what kind of burner ?
<DN> woo i'm rockin windows xp
<ogra> emil: shouldnt make a difference
<wasabi> orge, a burner that worked fine last time I tried it on debian. ;)
<emil> My burner didn`t work before either, until i compiled a new kernel with SCSI-emulation.
<emil> It was an IDE, btw.
<ogra> wasabi: what kind of burner ?
<ogra> wasabi: ide/scsi/usb ?
<wasabi> ide.
<ogra> ah
<emil> wasabi > Got a guide for you, but it's norwegian :D
<emil> Just babelfish it.
<ogra> hmm, it should work out of the box (on warty)
<wasabi> i dont need a guide
<wezzer> I recall that kernel >2.6 needed scsi-emulation for ide drives too
<wezzer> not sure though
<ogra> wezzer: nope
<ogra> you call cdrecord with dev=/dev/hdX where X is the actual letter
<ogra> nautilus should do the same
<wasabi> cdrecord works fine, just nautilus doesn't.
<ogra> wasabi: look in the device manager
<wasabi> hal is fine
<emil> Use another program to burn <D
<ogra> wasabi: wait a sec
<wood1> Does somebody know how to change the Splash Screen at login in Ubuntu ?
<ogra> wasabi: look if your burner has: storage.cdrom.cdrw in the advanced tab of hal-dev-mgr
<wasabi> it does.
<CraHan> joy
<ogra> wood1: the loginscreen ? or the one that comes afterwards ?
<CraHan> all the menu icons in gnome have turned into pain folders
<CraHan> no more game icon, or office icon
<CraHan> all plain old folder icons
<wood1> The one that comes after login
<ogra> wood1: unse gconf-editor and look for apps/gnome-session
<ogra> use
<ogra> CraHan: hoary fun ?
<CraHan> ogra: yessrir :)
<wood1> ok
<CraHan> the joys of bugtesting :)
<CraHan> well, bug hunting
<davmor2> wood1  can simply click computer system config login screen setup
<wood1> I can't see the key names
<ogra> wasabi: is the setting true (0x1) ?
<wasabi> yes.
<ogra> hmm
<emil> Yeah
<emil> Finally installed MPlayer
<emil> graphical version :D
<ogra> wasabi: what about gnome-volume-manager....look in Computer->Desktop settings->Removable media
<afonit> doesn anybody know when ubutu will get around to putting firefox 1.0 in the repositories?
<ogra> wasabi: what is in there for empty cds ?
<mtl> I accidentally made a password for root and can now login from console as root... what do i need to do to make things back normal?
<ogra> afonit: it will be in hoary
<ogra> afonit: in april
<ogra> mtl: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<afonit> ogra:  really? so we have to do the unstable version to do the stable releases of programs?
<ogra> afonit: 0.9.3 was more stable when warty got released
<wasabi> ubuntu doesn't track release of programs. they release them as a bunch... tested and integrated.
<wasabi> at specific time periods.
<afonit> ogra:  just so I understand, so for instance, to get the latest inkscape, I will need to be on hoary?
<davmor2> can anyone tell me a good gui based burner that is specifically for gnome that would cover cue/bin files please (not K3b)
<afonit> wasabi: thanks
<wasabi> afonit: you can get the latest inkscape FROM hoary, without gettting the rest of hoary.
<wasabi> but some dependencies will be pulled along, and that is not supported.
<wasabi> well, not really supported.
<wasabi> it might break. ;0
<afonit> wasabi: how so, got a link, thanks
<ogra> afonit: you get the well tested and stable inkscape in warty and the latest untested and unstable one in hoary, yes
<LinuxJones> davmor2, what do you need to do with cue/bin files ?
<afonit> thankyou all for your answeres and help, that does clarify it for me
<defendguin> shit
<ogra> wasabi: it surely will....once...because the dependencys of the dependencys change....
<defendguin> i just treid running rpm --rebuilddb and i got this
<davmor2> burn them to cd
<wood1> ogra, how do I change the skins of Xmms ?
<defendguin> error: rpmdbNextIterator: skipping h#738197586 blob size(11): BAD, 8 + 16 * il(1375731752) + dl(1375731754)
<wasabi> ogra: what nautilus says is:
<wasabi> Reload rewritable or blank media
<wasabi> Please replace the in-drive media by a rewritable or blank media.
<wasabi> Yet, cdrecord burns to it just fine.
<ogra> wood1: i dont use xmms...but right click the window would be my guess
<CraHan> I think you need to copy the skins into a folder under .xmms and then select it by rightclicking on the xmms player and selecting skin browser
<wood1> what do you use then ?
<defendguin> oh damn wrong channel
<LinuxJones> davmor2, jsut open Nautilus and right click the .iso file. If it is in .bin format just re-name it to .iso, but it should give you the option to burn to a cd.
<ogra> wood1: rhythmbox...
<ogra> defendguin: *grin*
<davmor2> ta
<wood1> I can't get rhythmbox to play my MP3s
<ficusplanet> I have a canon powershot a75 and it isn't detected when I plug it in.  If I go to gthumb and manually choose to import photos it works fine.  What is the problem?
<ogra> defendguin: we are debian based here, hehe
<defendguin> ogra: yeah i know i used ubuntu too
<ogra> wood1: the mad plugin is missing i guess: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> ficusplanet: probably gthumb.... look if gnome-volume-manager works (Computer->Desktop Settings->Removable Media) and if gthumb is in the last entry
<cornflake> how do i compile a kernel and boot it from grub?
<CraHan> wow
<ficusplanet> ogra, Yeah, the last entry is gthumb --import-photos.  It shows up in HAL as "Canon Digital Camera."
<LinuxJones> cornflake, why do you want to compile a kerel ?
<CraHan> lots of updates in hoary today
<LinuxJones> err kernel
<CraHan> updated like, an hour or so ago
<CraHan> already 62 new packages to be upgraded
<emil> Graphical MPlayer was better than i tought
<ogra> ficusplanet: you can mount the camera regulary ?
<CraHan> I so love the speed this is going
<ogra> wasabi: tried different media ?
<wasabi> ogra: no. don't care that much.
<ficusplanet> ogra, No.   But running gthumb --import-photos manaully works.
<m00se> hi, is anyone here using xfs filesystem on hoary?
<ogra> m00se: on warty....
<|QuaD|> anyone here use gdesklets?
<m00se> ogra: with ubuntu default kernel?
* ogra stiffs....a grub/lilo discussion on the ML argh
<clee> dammit
<clee> evolution is NOT fixed
<clee> sending mail still doesn't work
<ogra> m00se: yep, but the warty one
<clee> argh
<CraHan> why would there have to even be a discussion about grub or lilo?
<wasabi> klee'd
<m00se> ogra: don't you get mysterious fs errors like unable ro umount / on reboot/shutdown?
<ogra> CraHan: why would there have to ba _another_ discussion about sudo ;)
<ogra> be
<davmor2> wood1 download all the plugins using apt
<CraHan> ogra: I should start one about nautilus's new way of browsing files
<ogra> m00se: i must admit i dont do this very often....
<CraHan> that spatial thing :)
<ogra> m00se: but no errors
<ogra> CraHan: grrr
<ogra> :)
<CraHan> heh
<CraHan> I switched from kde to gnome at work
<m00se> ogra: ok, thanks, maybe it's something in hoary then
<CraHan> can't say I have any regrets so far
<ogra> CraHan: k3b functionallity is the only one i see....
<CraHan> no cd writer there
<Kamion> m00se: I think those are udev bugs
<CraHan> so that's ok
<Kamion> m00se: see bugzilla, there are bugs imported from Debian about this
<clee> damn
* clee has a 5000+ call deep coredump from thunderbird here
<Timerever> i've forgot to ask back thne but, when will the new version of ubuntu be out?
<clee> anybody else notice that Thunderbird crashes and burns on Hoary/AMD64?
<ogra> april
<Timerever> o.O
<tvon|x31> Timerever: 6 month release cycle
<tvon|x31> er
<Timerever> that's a long time
<tvon|x31> something like that
<m00se> Kamion: thx, one of my problems is #4237
<wasabi> tvoff.
<Kamion> 6 months is very short compared to most
<clee> ok, make that 7000+ calls deep
<ogra> WHAT ? <Timerever> that's a long time
<Timerever> oh so this version is out only for 1/2 month?
<ogra> 8O
<Kamion> any less would seriously compromise our ability to get anything done
<m00se> Kaloz: but i had filesystem errors before udev upgrade :(
<Kamion> Timerever: warty released mid-October; hoary will release mid-April
<wasabi> 6 months is great.
<wasabi> just means you gotta think up more silly names faster though
<tvon|x31> 6 months is shorter than any other distro
<Timerever> ogra i thought it was released back in june or something
<ogra> Timerever: nope :)
<Timerever> ok, then april is a nice time then
<rhizo> fedora core release cycle is 6 months iirc
<pridkett> tvon|x31: 6 months is about average.  Fedora is about 6 months.  Mandrake tries to do that.  Ditto with Gentoo.  OpenBSD has been doing 6 months for years now.
<ogra> Timerever: but nobody i know releases a distro this way (they are full releases, no point releases)
<tvon|x31> pridkett: ah
<ogra> pridkett: oh
<clee> Timerever: the official warty release was in October
<Timerever> about the root thing, why not a root user?
<clee> Timerever: There have been betas since long before then
<pridkett> the "enterprise" distributions are much slower, such as RHEL, SEL, Solaris, etc
<tvon|x31> you dont need a root user
<wasabi> Timerever: name a reason why we should have a root user?
<clee> #15551 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<clee> Cannot access memory at address 0x150e000
<clee> fuck thunderbird
<Timerever> to manage stuff?
<ogra> Timerever: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wasabi> Timerever: sudo.
<|QuaD|> so i take it no one uses gdesklets?
<rhizo> clee: evolution ;)
<clee> rhizo: if it could send my email, then that'd be nice
<clee> rhizo: having working mail viewing is not that impressive if I can't send anything.
<rhizo> clee: evolution can't send your mail ?!
<clee> rhizo: SMTP is broken for me in Hoary
<clee> rhizo: on AMD64, not sure if that makes any difference.
<rhizo> clee: i haven't tried ubuntu yet, just waiting for my free cd shipment - decided to give it a shot on Inspiron8100 laptop
<marioc> hello, does anyone knows how to show the icons by the first time in the desktop?
<Timerever> right....
<Timerever> so sudo is a command to do what?
<Timerever> i know su command (i use it a lot)
<ogra> Timerever: read the url ?
<Timerever> yep
<Timerever> but it doesn't say "sudo is a command that do xxxyyy"
<Timerever> and i'm not in a linux box now so i can't man sudo
<Treenaks> Timerever: type 'apropos sudo' :)
<ogra> Timerever: hmm...you use it in front of a command that shall get executed with admin rights
<Treenaks> sudo (8)             - execute a command as another user
<Treenaks> Timerever: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo as well
<EfaistOs> hi
<EfaistOs> why galeon doesnt work anymor in hoary  ?
<dieman> gnome 2.2 -> gnome 2.8 issues are suck-o
<ogra> marioc: what do you mean ?
<Timerever> so... if i do -> rm -rf /usr sudo
<|QuaD|> i need help with gdesklets.... anyone use it
<ogra> dieman: 2.2 -> 2.8 :o
<Timerever> the /usr dir is deleted?
<ogra> Timerever: the other way around....sudo in front
<ogra> Timerever: dont try it ;)
<Timerever> X_X
<Timerever> so -> sudo rm -rf /usr
<farrioth|LAG> Timerever: yes
<Timerever> where is the password then?
<ogra> Timerever: would kill /usr
<ogra> Timerever: _yours_
<farrioth|LAG> Timerever: It'll ask you for a password.
<Timerever> oh you mean zeca3
<Timerever> >_<
<ogra> hehe
* Matt| dogwhistles at december
<ogra> Matt|: got it since 30 min here.....
<Matt|> ?
* ogra curses that he has to rearrange all his icons once a month
<ogra> Matt|: december :)
<Matt|> ogra, its not a race
<ogra> hehe
* Matt| reverse-dogwhistles at openoffice
<Matt|> that is much uglier than before :(
<Timerever> ah... and what password should i input?
<Matt|> but december is hot tho
<ogra> in fact i was lazy on upgrades last time.....got the whole X and a new kernel as well
<ogra> Timerever: _yours_
<Timerever> the whole thing i'm missing here is: who will be the "men in charge"
<ogra> Timerever: the first user created
<RuffianSoldier> Why when I open the command prompt in XP and type apt-get install gnome it says: 'apt-get' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.   ??
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<Treenaks> Timerever: the people in /etc/sudoers
<Matt|> RuffianSoldier, its a mystery
<Treenaks> Timerever: you can use 'visudo' to edit the list of users on the system with 'sudo access'
<Timerever> AH! so i create a user with sudo access
<Timerever> ain't it the same as root?
<EfaistOs> does someone use galeon ?
<ogra> Timerever: yep, the first user has it by default
<Hikaru79> What media player do you folks reccomend? xine has crashed on me one too many times >_>
<farrioth> Hikaru79: Tried mplayer?
<ogra> Hikaru79: i use totem-xine here
<Hikaru79> ogra, tried it... when I first got Ubuntu
<Treenaks> Timerever: you can do the same with it as "normal" root access, but you don't have a "root password", but you have to use the normal user's password
<Hikaru79> farrioth, nope. Is it reccomended? :)
<farrioth> Hikaru79: I find it good.
<Hikaru79> LMAO. ASCII filter?
<ogra> heh
<Timerever> but that gives all users the possibility to rm -rf /usr
<Kamion> Timerever: no, it doesn't
<ogra> Timerever: nope
<Matt|> Timerever, only the admin user
<Matt|> the first user
<Matt|> or people you give sudo powa too
<Matt|> *to
<Treenaks> Timerever: no, only the users in /etc/sudoers (by default the first user, the one created during installation)
<EfaistOs> does the GNOME 2.9 pkgs are good in hoary ?
<Timerever> right, can i name that first user root so i don't get confused :-D
<Kamion> Timerever: no
<Timerever> that user name is blocked?
<Matt|> Timerever, you can edit the people who can do sudo, and activate the root account if you like
<Matt|> Timerever, check the wiki
<Sensebend> if you ever need a root shell
<Hikaru79> Which of the 'mplayer' packages in Synaptic are you supposed to install? :| They all sound right...
<Sensebend> just type sudo -s
<Sensebend> in your terminal
<farrioth> Timerever: root is used by root. When you create an account, you are adding another user. root is already there.
<Kamion> Timerever: the assumption that root has uid 0 is widespread throughout the system.
<Matt|> Hikaru79, 586
<ogra> Hikaru79: the one for your arch ;)
<Matt|> Hikaru79, 686 just points to 586
<Hikaru79> Ooh, I se
<Hikaru79> *see
<Hikaru79> 686 = i686 chip, I get it ^ ^;;
<Matt|> *grins*
<Timerever> so i create a user named Zeca with passwd zeca3, this user will do the root work is it?
<Hikaru79> Hmm, getting error when running...
<Hikaru79> Reading /home/hikaru79/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/hikaru79/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<Matt|> Timerever, don't follow you
<Hikaru79> *should* there be a codecs.conf?
<farrioth> Timerever: Thats also a very bad password.
<ogra> Hikaru79: not necessarily
<Matt|> yeah mplayer needs a bit of tweaking in the settings i think
<Hikaru79> But, it's not running without it (at least, I *think* that's the reason it's not running*
<Hikaru79> Anything else I might be missing?
<farrioth> Hikaru79: Does it give you any errors?
<Timerever> Matt|: if at install time the first user i create is "Zeca" (having "zeca3" as password) will this user be like the normal root user?
<ogra> Hikaru79: if the file is not there it reads /etc/mplayer.conf .....
<Hikaru79> Not really, this is the closest thing I have to an error from all the output
<Hikaru79> The codecs.conf thing
<farrioth> Timerever: No.
<Hikaru79> Rest looks fine
<Timerever> why?
<Hikaru79> Should I put the whoel output on a pasteboard>?
<Matt|> Timerever, nope. How it works is your first user by default is allowed to use the sudo command. you can change who you wish to permit to use that command
<ogra> Timerever: Zeca ist root
<ogra> isnt
<Matt|> Timerever, the sudo command gives you root permissions
<ftwig> thinking of running a mixed system but have warty and warty-security in my sources.list - will it work in the normal way?
<ogra> ftwig: dont mix
<ftwig> ogra:I am trying to use ardour/jack and the version in univers is aancient
<ftwig> ogra:what do you sugest - compile/run from tarball
<ogra> ftwig: maybe, but you shouldnt mix.....
<ogra> ftwig: compile from the hoary package probably?
<ftwig> ogra:The howto for ardour is going to be very nasty then  ;(
<ogra> ftwig ??
<bombrill> hi all, I have a wired thing. I can hear sounds from gaim, and apps, but none from cd or mp3 !? any ideas ?
<ogra> bombrill: which mp3 player ?
<bombrill> I tried xmms, but when I put a cd, it doesn't work either
<Hikaru79> Strange... on mplayer, if I fullscreen it with -fs, it just keeps the video the same size and fills everything else black -- how do I actually display the image full-screen?
<ogra> bombrill: use the esd output plugin in xmms
<bombrill> ok I'll try this
<farrioth> Hikaru79: I think you may need to specify res. Check the man page.
<ftwig> ogra:how how stable is horty
<ftwig> ogra:can I run a warty/horty mixed system?
<Timerever> RIGHT!!!
<ogra> ftwig: breaks form time to time... i dont use it daily....rather ask ppl like Matt| for that
<Timerever> i've read this page and now i understand it
<ogra> ftwig: you shouldnt do that....
<Timerever> a regular user is included in the sudo file
<ftwig> ogra:I only have one box - looks like compiling from source is the only option then
<Timerever> it says what that user can do
<ogra> ftwig: the hoary packages depend on other packages which depend on others and so on.... if one dependency changes in the lowest level your system could break badly
<Timerever> and when you need to do root stuff, you input your passwd
<Cloudchaser> hello..
<ogra> ftwig: compiling the hoary package on warty (if it works) is the best option here
<ftwig> ogra:not being able to run a mixed system is a real drawback - used to do it all the time with main debian distros and it worked OK
<Timerever> cause you have been already certified as a user that can do the stuff
<Timerever> ;)
<ogra> ftwig: you can switch completely to hoary, if you can live with the breakage
<ftwig> ogra:if i.me going to compile would rather use current version
<Cloudchaser> is there a way in ubuntu to be able to see hidden files in things like the file viewer and the "Create launcher"?
<ogra> ftwig: i guess this will be more stable on the long run...but has certainly its annoyances
<Cloudchaser> oh nm
<Cloudchaser> i figured it out ;)
<ogra> ftwig: so do it from source....
<Timerever> "not being able to run a mixed system is a real drawback" ??
<Timerever> what does it mean?
<ftwig> ogre: I think if I can get current version working it will be worth it.
<twisted_steel> anyone know which package has the socket library?
<Timerever> does it mean i can't use packages that belong to the next ubuntu version
<ftwig> aclocal: command not found when doing a autogen.sh - any ideas?
<|QuaD|> hey, i am upgrading to hoary from warty, am i best off restarting after?
<Timerever> ogra: care to explain it to me, please?
<farrioth> ftwig: Is aclocal there?
<ogra> twisted_steel: for perl ?
<twisted_steel> ogra: for C
<ftwig> ogre:how do I get sourcces - its new to me - and how do I specify horty sources on warty - this sounds difficult
<ftwig> ogre:dont think so but couldent work out what the package is called
<ftwig> ogra:dont think so but couldent work out what the package is called
<xukun> moin
<MobyTurbo> moin
<ogra> twisted_steel: there is a libdmsocket-0.32.5-0-dev could it be this one ?
<twisted_steel> I shall try :)
<ftwig> farriouth:dont think so but couldent work out what the package is called
<Timerever> well i'll be going now
<Timerever> c'ya!
<Benotti> hi
<Benotti> if Im a newbie with linux, is this the right place?:)
<|QuaD|> yup :)
<JT|work> Benotti: check out #justlinux also :)
<farrioth> Benotti: Yes, people here can help.
<twisted_steel> ogra: nope, I need libsock
* JT|work is trying out ubuntu and gnome for the first time
<twisted_steel> meh
<Benotti> im running ubuntu 64 bit and I used the starterguide to install my nvidia drivers and much more and it worked without problems:) Now I want to update firefox, thunderbird, gaim and openoffice, but Im not sure how:S
<Benotti> Ive tried gaim 1.0.3 using first: ./configure, then make and then sudo make install. Worked, but now I cant login on msn because I havent compiled with ssl or something:S
<Knatten> Short question: How do I add applications to the Applications-menu (Ubuntu/Gnome of course)? I installed the opera .deb, and it does not show up. Do I really need to edit ".desktop"-files by hand?
<|QuaD|> anyone want to talk to me about the upgrade to hoary from warty?
<|QuaD|> Benotti: use apt-get
<|QuaD|> its easier
<|QuaD|> are you using ubuntu?
<|QuaD|> yes you are
<topyli> heh
<Knatten> who? me?
<|QuaD|> just type "sudo apt-get install gaim" and it will install the latest one
<siretart> huh? http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main libmagick6 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1.2 404 Not found?
<siretart> whats going on there?
<|QuaD|> Knatten: use aptget
<Benotti> ok
<|QuaD|> don't install debs
<Knatten> didn't know opera was in apt
<ftwig> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<ftwig> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ftwig> S
<ftwig> nay ideas?
<|QuaD|> Benotti: then i would do a "sudo apt-get update"
<|QuaD|> then "sudo apt-get upgrade
<Benotti> but apt get doesnt have the latest firefox, thunderbird, openoffice and gaim?:(
<ogra> Benotti: only the versions for warty...the stable versions
<|QuaD|> are you using warty or hoary?
<Benotti> warty
<|QuaD|> thats why
<|QuaD|> i would not reccomend hoary
<|QuaD|> if you are a beginner
<topyli> Benotti: new versions of software don't get into the stable relase of ubuntu (or any distro for that matter)
<siretart> Benotti: do you really have to use the latest firefox version instead of a well tested and stable one?
<Benotti> im new to linux, I wont try these dev builds just yet;)
<twisted_steel> libsocket anyone?  I can't find the package that I need to compile my C program
<jeddy3> does anyone got tv-out working with xfree or xorg trident driver?
<Benotti> Id rather have firefox 1.0 yes, it has some improvement I really want. thunderbird, gaim and openoffice I dont know, but I like running latest (official release) versions:)
<siretart> Benotti: the versions in warty are perhaps not the latest, but they are very well suported and maintained
<ogra> twisted_steel: you mean the package that provides libsock.h i guess....there seems to be none....
<|QuaD|> Benotti: warty isn't bleeding edge but it most likely won't break
<topyli> Benotti: i upgraded firefox by getting the sources from hoary (the development branch) and building a package on my machine. that's pretty safe
<ogra> twisted_steel: you can install apt-file and do reverse searches in the packages with it
<zombics> how can i install GLIB?(i am trying to make a program a friend of mine made)
<siretart> Benotti: if you really insist on the latest version (which nobody really recommends) you could have a mixed warty / hoary setup with selecting only the packages of hoary you really need
<Benotti> I had tried that also some days ago, together with gaim and thunderbird. It worked, but when I rebooted my x was screwed
<ogra> twisted_steel: i.e. find files you search in packages..... neither libsock.h or libsocket.h can be found....
<xukun> anyone know a good howto installing smail, I need more info than man smail?
<StarScream> hey guys having trouble wiht hoary and speedtouch usb...error is 3 lines that too much to paste?
<ogra> zombics: is it only glib ?
<Benotti> I guess only firefox 1.0 will be enough then if its really recommened to stick with wat ubuntu offers
<xukun> I would say configuration
<|QuaD|> xukun: whats smail?
<xukun> is a mta
<siretart> Benotti: but if anything breaks, you are almost on your own: you have to identify what broke, report that to the developers who can hopefully use your information to determine what broke and fix that.
<|QuaD|> Benotti: i have been using the firefox thats in warty... its fine
<zombics> ogra, its tells me :The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<topyli> Benotti: two alternatives: build firefox 1.0 from hoary sources, or run the binary from mozilla.org
<ogra> siretart: and i guess if you mix your systems you cant get support anymore....
<siretart> ogra: that what i mean with "being on its own"..
<Benotti> first another question: Ive now got gaim 1.0.3 installed but msn doesnt work anymore. If I use apt-get to uninstall it and then to install it again, will I then have version 1.0.0 back with msn support?
<siretart> topyli: nope, he can also try the firefox debian packages from hoary or even sarge. that would be much easier..
<ogra> zombics: will there be more libs you need ? so i would recommend installing gnome-core-devel else just libglib2.0-dev
<|QuaD|> Benotti: how did you install 1.03?
<Benotti> ./configure
<Benotti> make
<Benotti> sudo make install
<ogra> siretart: :)
<ogra> argh
<topyli> siretart: that might pull in various libraries as dependencies. it's better to backport
<siretart> Benotti: first try "sudo make uninstall" from the directory where you did "make install"
<lil_anthony> anyone know if there is a mono package for debian for 1.0.4? i can't seem to get mono-mint to install for some reason
<|QuaD|> Benotti: nope
<siretart> topyli: are the differences that big?
<bombrill> ogra: I'm getting fedup now :) it doesn't work with any other player, I give up... I'll try tomorow
<Benotti> so basically where where I download and extracted gaim 1.0.3?
<Knatten> "Package opera-static is not available, but is referred to by another package." That means opera-static is not available in apt, and I need to install with dpkg, right?
<topyli> siretart: i don't know in this case. i always backport
<StarScream> getting the following errors when using pppd with hoary
<ogra> bombrill: weird.... you are on warty ?
<StarScream> PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options
<StarScream> PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.38
<StarScream> connect(0.38): Resource temporarily unavailable
<siretart> Benotti: whats wrong with version 1.0.0 from warty?
<ogra> StarScream: PPPoATM ?
<StarScream> ogra yeh UK
<bombrill> ogra: yep...
<ogra> StarScream: oh
<topyli> siretart: good question. gaim works fine here with msn, yahoo, aim, and irc :)
<siretart> topyli: :)
<StarScream> ogra...not really sure whats going on. i think hoary is loading more modules than warty
<Benotti> nothing, It just feels nice running the latest version:) Although now Im hearing it may be better to just stick with wat ubuntu offers so Ill do that. Altough I do want to make an exception for firefox, 1.0 has some nice improvements over 9.3
<Benotti> 0.9.3
<ogra> bombrill: did you try rhythmbox ? (the music player from the menu)
<siretart> Benotti: I dont think its nice to run untested software with yet unknown bugs.
<zombics> ogra, http://rafb.net/paste/results/N55HvE25.html
<topyli> Benotti: i agree. but then i'll recommend building the package from debian or hoary sources. it's dead easy
<siretart> delete that yet in my last sentence..
<bombrill> ogra: yes :) and I can't hear a single sound... but when I receive a msg on gaim for instance, then, I do have a sound ... wierd
<Benotti> Ive just done sudo make uninstall gaim, what should I do now? run apt-get again?
<ftwig> ogra:just compiled jack from the CVS - now going to do ardour
<siretart> Benotti: try `sudo apt-get install gaim`
<topyli> Benotti: yes. apt-get install gaim
<ogra> zombics: is universe enabled ?
<Benotti> it says I run the newest version. Should I first quit gaim?:P
<zombics> ogra, yea
<ogra> zombics: sudo apt-get update ?
<zombics> ogra, did it
<Benotti> ill try using xchat
<topyli> Benotti: you didn't uninstall the package (with apt) before you built the new gaim from source?
<siretart> Benotti: i suspect that you have overwritten some file of the gaim package. perhaps you want to do a "apt-get install --reinstall gaim" first..
<bombrill> ogra: thx anyway, I give up.. bye!
<ogra> zombics: strange.....are you able to install at all ?
<benoit__> hi
<benoit__> Im benotti, running from xchat now
<siretart> benoit__: i suspect that you have overwritten some file of the gaim package. perhaps you want to do a "apt-get install --reinstall gaim" first..
<zombics> ogra, antill yestarday i chold let me try now....
<benoit__> I hadnt uninstalled gaim 1.0.0
<zombics> ogra, yea i can install....
<ogra> zombics: you are on warty ?
<Varg_> is it possible to upgrade Debian SID to Ubuntu hoary? In a painless manner?
<zombics> ogra, yea
<topyli> Varg_: if you're a sportsman :)
<benoit__> "apt-get install --reinstall gaim"       hes installing:)
<ogra> zombics: and main is in your sources list too ? (and you have only warty in your sources)
<benoit__> and working, thanks:)
<siretart> Varg_: nope. you need to know apt-pinning and apt-show-versions quite well :(
<siretart> benoit__: :)
<Varg_> topyli, "sportsman" meaning "someone who knows a bit about tweaking Debian" or as in "stark raving mad"?
<siretart> benoit__: :) nice to hear
<topyli> Varg_: i think unstable and hoary are pretty much leveled now. so you'll end up with a very nasty system
<zombics> ogra, dint ruch the source sexsept anbeling the univese
<Varg_> siretart, ok, I guess that answers my question :/
<Benotti> gaim looks nicer then xchat:D
<topyli> hehe
<ogra> zombics: it looks as if you dont have the main repository in your list anymore
<|QuaD|> gaim looks nicer then xchat?
<granlatigo> hi
<siretart> Benotti: returning to your firefox "issue": In fact, firefox 1.0 was in warty, but it has been downgraded because of serious problems with that newer version
<Benotti> I dont know how the community of ubuntu/linux feels about using newer software then officialy supported, but should I really not update firefox to 1.0?
<topyli> Benotti: but gaim doesn't hide server messages: "X entered the room". "Y left the room". i don't need that :)
<Varg_> topyli, any plans to enable that possibility at some point in the future? I'd love to try ubuntu but I don't have the nerve to steamroll over my whole system :)
<siretart> topyli: you can easily configure your irc client to ignore such messages
<Benotti> (22:47:44) |QuaD|: gaim looks nicer then xchat?
<Benotti> just on first look ;) But I also use gaim for msn so thats a nice mix:)
<topyli> Varg_: i don't single-handedly mastermind ubuntu plans, but what i hear, they don't plan for that
<farrioth> Benotti: I'm not on Ubuntu, but I've been using 'fox 1.0 since it was out.
<|QuaD|> i use gaim for aim/msn xchat for irc
<topyli> siretart: yes, real irc clients do that of course. gaim doesn't
<Varg_> topyli, shame :)
<granlatigo> I have a problem with sound in warthy, but only with normal users, root works ok...
<|QuaD|> gaim for irc isn't good
<Benotti> I dont use irc often though
<|QuaD|> i don't eventhing the gaim developers use gaim irc
<siretart> topyli: ok. gaim is not an irc client then ;)
<ogra> granlatigo: type in a terminal: groups
<ftwig> anyone know what the gtk+ development package is?
<topyli> i'm just making do with an all-round solution because i have friends on all sorts of IM bullshit :)
<ogra> granlatigo: see if audio is in the list
<ogra> granlatigo: as a normal user
<twisted_steel> ogra: I hate to do this to you, but can you do a quick search for 'socket.h'
<siretart> topyli: im using irssi and centericq in the same screen session. this suits me..
<granlatigo> ok, there i go
<Benotti> Ive also installed mplayer with all the codes but still some files dont play. Is this because I use 64 bit or can it be solved someway?
* siretart wasnt aware that the marillat repository is ported to amd64..
<farrioth> Benotti: You need to use 32bit codecs. I'm not sure of the details of this.
<topyli> siretart: i experimented with bumblebee for a while. the concept is nice (channel all IM shite to your irc client) but it didn't work well enough :(
<ogra> twisted_steel: heh, linux-kernel-headers: usr/include/linux/socket.h
<Benotti> I see now its .wmv Is there any possibilty of getting those to work on 64 bit?
<siretart> topyli: i heared about that, some friends of mine are actually using that.
<EfaistOs> i cant use galeon because libnautilus.so.2 is not present ... how to fix this  little problem
<twisted_steel> ogra: blast
<farrioth> Benotti: No idea what a wmv is, so probably not.
<twisted_steel> ogra: thanks anyway :)
<topyli> siretart: it works, but gaim is quicker to react to all them proprietary protocol "enhancements"
<siretart> Benotti: nope. MS wont release that format as opensource, and no one is interessted in reeimplementing it
<Benotti> windows media video
<|QuaD|> centericq? whats that
<ogra> twisted_steel: there is a lot more...but all in subdirs below include/ in which else should it be ?
<Benotti> is there a linux program I could use to convert it to another format or can this only be done in windows?
<siretart> Benotti: the reason it works on x86 is that it can be "emulated", but the way it is emulated only works on the same hardware architecture
<farrioth> |QuaD|: A console icq etc client. Also does MSN, AIM...
<topyli> |QuaD|: a console multi protocol IM client
<|QuaD|> is centericq better then naim?
<siretart> topyli: ah. ic. i'll stay with centericq then ;)
<EfaistOs> does someone use motorola v600 under linux ?
<siretart> |QuaD|: i dont know naim. centericq is text mode only ;)
<topyli> siretart: if you want console, you have it made :)
<siretart> :)
<twisted_steel> ogra: it should go in /usr/include
<|QuaD|> siretart: naim is also, i like naim :)
<|QuaD|> already brb restart time
<twisted_steel> ogra: and needs the library as well :/
<granlatigo> ogra: nope, each user only has it`s own group
<ogra> twisted_steel: apt-file search usr/include/socket.h returns nothing
<twisted_steel> ogra: hmm, actually the header seems to be there, perhaps the library has some other name
<ogra> granlatigo: have you done it as i said ?
<granlatigo> groups..
<ogra> granlatigo: as the user
<mjr> do you mean /usr/include/sys/socket.h perchance?
<granlatigo> ogra, yep
<mjr> (libc6-dev)
<ogra> lol
<twisted_steel> mjr: yes, you know perchance what the library is for linking?
<kensai> trashapplets is broken on hoary
<ogra> granlatigo: and it didnt return a long list of groupnames ?
<mjr> twisted_steel, I do believe it should be libc :)
<Benotti> it has taken my quite some time deciding I wanted to use linux and what distro. Trying them all and having many, many problems on the way, but I always said to myself that I wasnt gonna quit. Worst problem I got was that my hd got erased yesterday (luckily I had a backup of most important stuff). But now that Im actually using ubuntu and having it setup nicely Im really happy I didnt quit:)
<ogra> mjr: sure
<siretart> Benotti: :)
<wasabi> Benotti: welcome to the fold
<Snowden> hey guys
<granlatigo> ogra, i logged in as a normal user, typed groups and it shows only 1 group with the same name
<Benotti> and Im also happy Im learning more about linux all the time:)
<ogra> granlatigo: do it as the first user you created while  installing
<Benotti> now I sometimes actually understand what Im doing rather then just typing something over literally:)
<topyli> grr. three security updates today. what's this world coming to? :)
<granlatigo> ogra: i deleted it...
<|QuaD|> hey, i just put hoary on and the x server is starting, but its not... weird
<ogra> granlatigo: thats bad
<granlatigo> ogra: but with the 1st user i had not the problem
<ogra> granlatigo: how do you do your sudo tasks now ?
<|QuaD|> the xserver just gives me a black screen
<granlatigo> I have a pass for root
<ogra> granlatigo:  :/
<Benotti> But tomorrow Im gonna have to setup windows xp and install my games etc. And convert my .wmv videos;)
<granlatigo> I know..   I know..
<|QuaD|> anyone here running hoary?
<granlatigo> it`s bad
<ogra> granlatigo: then do as root ... hrm ... adduser $USER audio .... where $USER is the user you want to allow the music
<kensai> |QuaD|, what happens?
<granlatigo> let`s see..
<twisted_steel> mjr: thanks, this crazy roommate of mine kept telling me that he needed to link to some socket library - it was of course unnecessary :)
<ogra> granlatigo:  you will have to do this for a lot more things in the system i guess (with other groups for other tasks)
<kensai> |QuaD|, what seems to be the problem?
<|QuaD|> kensai: once i got an ncurses screen saying there is already an xserver running, do you want to start another one
<mjr> twisted_steel, he might have a sunos background then ;)
<|QuaD|> i tried clicking no
<|QuaD|> then it happened again
<|QuaD|> i clicked yes
<|QuaD|> and it gave me a .1 (had .0 before)
<|QuaD|> then i kept getting those screens
<|QuaD|> looking through xfree logs now, not seeing anything
<kensai> |QuaD|, why xfree logs if you have xorg?
<granlatigo> ogra, it`s tipical that the mixer returns to lower position when i try get more volume ?
<|QuaD|> kensai: i don't see xorg logs
<kensai> |QuaD|, It happened to me one time but it was just a matter of reboot and everything worked fine
<ogra> granlatigo: nope....
<|QuaD|> should i try a reboot?
<topyli> granlatigo: the one time i needed to be root was when i installed webmin and logged into it for the first time :)
<kensai> |QuaD|, lets see what happens
<|QuaD|> ok
<|QuaD|> brb
<ogra> topyli: he deleted his first user ....
<topyli> ogra: ahh, nice :) sorry, i didn't follow
<granlatigo> lol.. and after deleting it I created another with the same name & pass...
<ogra> topyli: hmm nice ?
<ogra> granlatigo: this one is missing all the orivileges now....
<ogra> privileges
<topyli> ogra: that's just joking
<granlatigo> and all was because I deleted the icon tray of amsn...
<ogra> topyli: that was just ironic ;)
<|QuaD|> kensai: nope... same problem
<kensai> |QuaD|, weird it hasn't happened to me then
<|QuaD|> what should my X11 config files be called?
<kensai> |QuaD|, are you looking for xorg.conf?
<ogra> |QuaD|: look in /etc/X11
<|QuaD|> i don't have an xorg.conf
<|QuaD|> it didn't switch it over
<granlatigo> ogra, I have sound now...
<kensai> |QuaD|, you didn't switch to xorg and you are in hoary?
<ogra> |QuaD|: you are using hoary without ....
<topyli> granlatigo: what is the uid of your newly-created user? the first user is uid 1000
<|QuaD|> i just did an apt-get update
<|QuaD|> and an apt-get upgrade
<kensai> |QuaD|, Xorg is the heart of hoary ;)
<granlatigo> it`s nice ubuntu, less problems than rc2, debian..
<|QuaD|> i figured it would upgrade me automatically
<|QuaD|> should i do apt-get install xorg?
<granlatigo> i think i have had the same problems... with mdk 9
<ogra> granlatigo: my groups list of the first user: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<granlatigo> in numbers...
<granlatigo> ogra, lol...
<|QuaD|> kensai: should i?
<ogra> granlatigo: add your user to these.....
<ogra> granlatigo: else you dont have access to devices and certain files
<granlatigo> ogra, to equal my new user to the first one..
<granlatigo> no?
<ogra> granlatigo: yep
<granlatigo> ok
<granlatigo> dialout and scanner.. not necessary
<ogra> granlatigo: all the gui tools use sudo so you probably also want to add the user to the sudoers file
<topyli> oh yes
<topyli> and then disable root again :)
<ogra> granlatigo: with visudo
<ogra> topyli: that was my next sentence :)
<topyli> hehe
<|QuaD|> kensai: don't leave me :)
<ogra> |QuaD|: if you switch, do it completely
<|QuaD|> so i should apt-get install xserver-xorg
<topyli> what is the fuss about xorg? who uses the new features? i just want a stable X, which hoary will probably have :)
<granlatigo> ogra, with the fist user, when I tryed to use a gui and asked me root pass, it finally gave me an error, but in the laptop never ocurred
<ogra> |QuaD|: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would be best...but i dont know the state of hoary currently
<kensai> |QuaD|, dist-upgrade
<ogra> granlatigo: did you giver it your user password ?
<kensai> |QuaD|, it should solve it
<topyli> granlatigo: all ubuntu apps should ask for _your_ passwd
<ogra> granlatigo: bacause they all use sudo
<|QuaD|> thanks guys :)
<topyli> granlatigo: i have some stuff from universe and *gasp* unstable, and then i have to change the menu entries from gksu to gksudo
<ogra> granlatigo: so you gain nothing by creating a root user
<Benotti> if I want to upgrade firefox to 1.0, should I first uninstall 0.9.3?
<topyli> Benotti: depends. will you install a deb package or a binary package from mozilla.org?
<Benotti> I have downloaded the package from mozilla.org
<Benotti> tar.gz
* ogra is reading ksp-mataro .... only 5 days to go :)))))))))))))
<topyli> Benotti: in principle, you should uninstall. but it may lead to problems. try to unpack the tarball to /opt and run it from there
<Zugot> hoary is ok today
<Zugot> no major problems for me
<ogra> Zugot: so it looks good for |QuaD|
<granlatigo> ogra: how does the system know that my actual user its not the same? because in sudoers the name is the same
<ogra> granlatigo: your id
<topyli> granlatigo: the system doesn't (mostly) care about the name. it's the uid
<nogra> I upgraded to Hoary...I have no menus or other items other than background and panel(s)..how do I uninstall and then reinstall gnome?
<ogra> granlatigo: type in a terminal: id
<Benotti> I have the .tar.gz already untarred. How can I copy it to /opt? I need root acces, but is the only way to do it using the terminal?
<ogra> nogra: hehe Zugwrack
<granlatigo> but sudoers use the name, not the id
<topyli> Benotti: don't bother moving it for now. just run the firefox binary inside it to try it
<Benotti> $ sudo ./firefox-installer
<Benotti> ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nogra> ogra: So how bout it...commands to uninstall/reinstall gnome?
* ogra wonders: could  this nick be an allusion
<Benotti> Ive tried using the gui of apt to search for libgtk-x11, but I couldnt find it
<Benotti> or is it something else?
<topyli> Benotti: oh. they have an installer now :)
<Benotti> apparently, I dont know:)
* nogra nogra is just trying to emulate one of the great ones regarding Ubuntu...
<zombics> ogra, i am the one with that you told that i dint have the main any more(in my sources)
<zombics> ogra, http://rafb.net/paste/results/hYToGf42.html
<will> humm are there any copies of menu.lst for grub saved anywhere?
<topyli> Benotti: are you sure you have the right download?
* topyli looks at mozilla.org
<ogra> zombics: uncomment the security lines....hmm, but it doesnt explain why your install didnt work...weird
<Benotti> I went to mozilla.org and cliked on the download link on the frontpage
<Benotti> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox&os=linux&lang=en-US
<ogra> nogra: thanks....
<zombics> ogra, the scoundery lines?the universe?
<ogra> zombics: #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<ogra> zombics: and then upgrade first....
<|QuaD|> is gdesklets broken?
<ReptiX> hello
<ReptiX> PLEASE HELP ME someone please reply
<ReptiX> ok which pacakge of wine do i download for ubunto
<Matt|> sup ReptiX
<Matt|> oh dunno ;)
<ReptiX> do i get the mandrake or slakeware one
<topyli> |QuaD|: by design, yes :)
<ReptiX> which one is closer
<ReptiX> http://www.winehq.com/site/download
<Matt|> |QuaD|, define broken
<Tyche> Upgrading to Hoary now....ooooooh! =)
<ogra> siretart: write one...and add it here ;) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NautilusScriptsHowto
<Matt|> ReptiX, is there no debian package?
<|QuaD|> topyli & Matt| explain
<ReptiX> yea
<ReptiX> there is
<ogra> ReptiX: the ubuntu one
<ReptiX> but its a .deb
<Matt|> |QuaD|, gdesklets is pretty raw
<ReptiX> tere is no ubuntu one ogra
<Tyche> Ogra: Know of any direct disastrous issues going with hoary upgrades?
<|QuaD|> Matt|: what do you mean by "raw"
<siretart> ogra: well, thats my point: is it really whise to implement it as a nautilus skript?
<Matt|> |QuaD|, raw = arse
<ogra> ReptiX:  wine - Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)
<|QuaD|> so you are saying gdesklets are arse?
<Matt|> ReptiX, yep there is an ubuntu wine
<ogra> ReptiX: in universe
<Matt|> |QuaD|, yeah, now that I follow the logic through
<ReptiX> were?
<ReptiX> please tell me were or suplie link
<Nivlem> Tyche: Only problem I am having is that udev/hotplug(probably hotplug) is incorrectly identifying the filesystem on my external firewire drive...
<|QuaD|> Matt|: so it doesn't work with hoary?
<topyli> |QuaD|: cruft on desktop is not very productive. it's also resource hungry compared to their usefulness. otherwise, they may be working perfectly :)
<Matt|> ReptiX, you need to add wine
<ReptiX> add wine?
<ReptiX> what do you mean
<Matt|> |QuaD|, not sure, it should do
<ogra> ReptiX: enable universe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ReptiX> ok
<Matt|> ReptiX, yeah sorry my brain is down
<Matt|> ReptiX, wat he said
<ReptiX> lol
<|QuaD|> Matt|: i am getting a python erro
<ftwig> wow - apt-get build-dep - that is amazingly usefull
<Matt|> |QuaD|, shoot
<ogra> ftwig: ;)
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! update on that main rotation server problem... Apparrently the router on it's network died, broken interface card. Sponsor says it's fixed now :)
<Matt|> ftwig, what does that do?
<Tyche> Nivlem: Okay, good to know...just didn't want to install and not have my system come back up! =)
<|QuaD|> Matt|: http://www.pastebin.com/125009   those are my 2 errors
<ftwig> orga: this should be the answer to 'what do I need to compile' yupe questions - I did it for ardour and even though I am using a tarball download pit worked
<ftwig> Matt|: it installs ALL packaged needed to build something!
<Matt|> |QuaD|, cool
<Matt|> no idea
<ftwig> Matt|: this would of daved me houres - lets here it for apt-get!
<ogra> zombics: Package: nvidia-glx Version: 1.0.6111-1ubuntu7
<Matt|> ftwig, i don't get it, why is that useful?
<ogra> zombics: Architecture: amd64 :)
<Amaranth> yippee, openoffice.org is unbusted
<ftwig> Matt: because when trying to install from source is can be a real bugger to work out what packages you need.
<Matt|> ok
<reversal`> How can I edit my fstab file to allow a windows ntfs partition (hda1) user access?
<topyli> Benotti: all i can think of is you have a bad download or something. the firefox installer (since there is one) should just work if you run it through sudo :(
<ftwig> Matt|: and apart from that compiling sources is not that scary
<Amaranth> reversal`: You know NTFS partitions are read-only, right?
<Benotti> Ill download it again then
<reversal`> yes
<zombics> ogra, cool :)
<ftwig> Matt|: what I dont get is whay it is not is all kernel build howtos
<ogra> reversal`: /dev/hda1       /mnt/hda1       ntfs    ro,user,noauto,umask=000  0       0
<reversal`> thanks
<ogra> reversal`: and create /mnt/hda1
<ogra> reversal`: cleaner is /media/hda1
<YokoZar> Is there an easy way to have an Ubuntu system act as a router with an extra network card?
<amathis> anyone know about converting .nrg to .iso?
<YokoZar> What I want to do is plug in another network card and then plug in my ip phone
<ogra> amathis: what is nrg ? never heard that
<ReptiX> guys there is no wine in there
<amathis> ogra: I ripped some M$ software off of a cd.
<ogra> ReptiX: did you reload the package lists ?
<amathis> ogra: I want to reburn it
<topyli> has anybody installed firefox from mozilla.org so they could help Benotti?
<amathis> yes
<amathis> I have
<ReptiX> if someone will go into my os and install wine and my ati radeam card drvs i will give you a free hosting package at host41.com
<amathis> tis' simple
<ReptiX> 100 - 200 mb
<ReptiX> PLEASE
<YokoZar> Um don't use the Ubuntu wine package
<ReptiX> i need it and i need it fast
<ReptiX> its very important
<YokoZar> I'm building a new wine debian package.  The Ubuntu and Debian ones are VERY out of date
<topyli> amathis: cool, so perhaps you might walk him through, because i'm out of ideas here :(
<amathis> ..
<YokoZar> ReptiX: Go to winehq.org and download it from cvs
<amathis> it isn't hard...
<amathis> Download tar.gz
<Benotti> same error:(
<amathis> cd firefox-installer
<kent> ReptiX, add universe to synaptic (check the homepage of ubuntu) and just install wine. Its  that easy.
<amathis> ./firefox-installer
<amathis> ./firefox
<reversal`> Ogra: still getting john:/mnt $ mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1               mount: only root can do that
<Benotti> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<YokoZar> kent: That would be true if the wine packages weren't 4 months out of date.  I'm a wine developer fixing them as we speak ;)
<amathis> Benotti: apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<ogra> reversal`: just  mount /dev/hda1
<Benotti> benoit@dhcppc0:~/firefox-installer $ sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<Benotti> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Benotti> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Benotti> libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<Benotti> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Benotti> weird
<reversal`> ah, thanks a lot man <3
<amathis> Benotti: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<YokoZar> ReptiX: I have a beta package you can try with newer wine version.  You still there?
<topyli> Benotti: very weird
<usual> gnome menu icons, borked in hoary upgrade doh
<Benotti> benoit@dhcppc0:~/firefox-installer $ sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Benotti> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Benotti> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Benotti> libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<Benotti> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Benotti> weirder:)
<ReptiX> yes
<ReptiX> but you have to do two things for me
<Benotti> should I run ./firefox-installer from a special folder or something?
<YokoZar> ReptiX: err are you comfortable editing your apt repositories list?
<ReptiX> install my ati, that, and also get the source code of my kernal in here its not ther
<Benotti> doing it from /home/myname right now
<topyli> Benotti: no, it doesn't matter
<ReptiX> i dont know whgat that is so i guess so
<ReptiX> lol
<_|Imanewbie|_> how do I disable hotplug?
<ogra> ReptiX: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ReptiX> LISTEN if you get my game to work
<ReptiX> you get the hosting
<ReptiX> thats that
<ReptiX> can you do it pm me
<ogra> ReptiX: read the wiki ..... for ati.... its quite easy
<will> how do you fix overlapping partitions?
<Benotti> Ill post my problem on linuxquestions, hopefully someone can tell me what the problem is.:S
<ogra> will: how so you get them ?
<YokoZar> ReptiX: I'm not doing that for you, don't need hosting.  join #winehq though, we'll guide you through the beta package there (as installing one included with Ubuntu is out of date)
<ogra>  /so/do
<topyli> Benotti: i'm uploading the packages i built on my homepages, get them (if i have enough room there :)
#ubuntu 2004-12-12
<Benotti> .deb?
<will> ogra: i have fat32 primary, and linux & swap in extended but fat32 and linux overlap, all is bootable though
<ogra> will: weird
<will> ogra: had this problem scince i insalled ubuntu
<ogra> will: filed a bug about it ?
<topyli> Benotti: yeah, so you can install them with "dpkg -i <packagename>"
<will> bitch is i cant modify any partitoins
<Roptaty> will, i have the same shit. Whenever i try to run cfdisk, i get a message indicating that partitions are overlapping..
<GotD0t> how do you count the number of files in a directory?
<Roptaty> fdisk does not complain though.
<Benotti> Will it install other depencies? When installing firefox 1.0 from the hoary resources it install other depencies which resulted that X didnt work anymore
<will> Poptaty: what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda gice you?
<will> roptaty even
<ogra> Roptaty, will, could someone file a bug .....
<LeeColleton> Gem 0.888-2ubuntu1 doesn't load with puredata.  It says "/usr/lib/pd/extra/Gem.pd_linux: can't load library"  This is from Universe but the package says Ubuntu on it.
<_|Imanewbie|_> well I will ask gain, how do I disable hotplug?
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: you dont want that
<Hrdwr_BoB> _|Imanewbie|_: hotplug is not optional
<mintSlice> hey all
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: hotplug loads your modules
<topyli> Benotti: ok, try these: http://siltala.net/mozilla-firefox_1.0-2ubuntu3_i386.deb and http://siltala.net/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: not all, but lots of them
<will> ogra: tried a reinstall, but that was with the old pre warty install & partitioning software, Roptaty did you use warty cd?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: I do it is giving me alerts about beeing unable to load shpchp
<mintSlice> I'm hoping someone mught be able to show me how to get Fedora Core 3 and Ubuntu to play well together.
<Hrdwr_BoB> mintSlice: what do you mean play?
<topyli> Benotti: be quick, i'll remove them soon :)
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BootHotPlugErrors
<mintSlice> I want to share a partition (/home) but ubuntu can't write to it (it was set up using FC3)
<mintSlice> I suspect that it has to do with selinux in FC3
<topyli> Benotti: no extra dependencies, i built them on my warty system
<will> roptaty: found this http://www.betips.net/chunga.php?id=660 but its for beos, but the same problem almost
<Benotti> http://personal.inet.fi/koti/jsiltala/juha//mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2ubuntu3_i386.deb doesnt work
<Roptaty> will, yes, I did... i partioned using the partionerer on the warty disc
<topyli> Benotti: oh, there's an extra slash after juha there
<will> Roptaty: are u filing a bug?
<Roptaty> will, I deleted first a partition and then created two where the first one had been.
<ogra> Roptaty: could you file a bug then at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ against the installer (precisely partman)
<mintSlice> Hrdwr_BoB: actually, I think I've found the issue.
<Benotti> still doesnt work
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: thanks
<mintSlice> Hrdwr_BoB: Ubuntu defaults the new users to 1000+ whereas FC3 defaults them to 500+ in /etc/passwd
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: these errors are a weird way to tell you *** there is no such hardware ***
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: just cosmetic
<Roptaty> ogra, will, i will try to reshuffle the partitions using sfdisk...
<Hrdwr_BoB> mintSlice: yep
<Hrdwr_BoB> mintSlice: easy fix, change the uid
<Hrdwr_BoB> then chown the homedir
<Hrdwr_BoB> in either
<mintSlice> sure.
<ogra> Roptaty: but a bug would be really nice....to prevent other users from having this prob.....
<topyli> Benotti: grrr... there's another typo: the version is 1.0-2ubuntu3, not 1.0.2ubuntu3
<mintSlice> Will the lack of selinux in Ubuntu cause problems with the /home filesystem (ext3)
<Benotti> ok, I have both files:)
<topyli> Benotti: ok, let me remove them from the site and then we're rolling :)
<Matt|> mintSlice, uh no
<Matt|> mintSlice, far from it
<Benotti> how do I install it? And still dont need to remove 0.9.3?
<mintSlice> Matt|: what do you mean 'far from it'
<topyli> Benotti: you'll upgrade, there's not need to uninstall the old version.
<Matt|> mintSlice, i mean, the two concepts are unrelated
<Benotti> "dpkg -i <packagename>"
<Benotti> what does the -i do? and does it matter which of the two I install first?
<Matt|> install
<topyli> Benotti: you open a terminal window and navigate to the directory where you have the files, then do dpkg -i for both
<Roptaty> ogra, I will
<ogra> Roptaty: great, thanks :)))
<Roptaty> ogra, just have to register first.
<Matt|> mintSlice, what sort of problems did you have in mind?
<Matt|> ogra, how is that app of yours coming along? :)
<mintSlice> Matt|: even if the /home partition was created using FC3 which includes selinux support
<ogra> Matt|: hehe, which one ?
<usual> where does gnome get information on what to put into the menu?
<Benotti> dpkg: error processing mozilla-firefox_1.0-2ubuntu3_i386.deb (--install):
<Matt|> mintSlice, right. well you won't have any problems due to that. Many some others tho
<Benotti>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Matt|> ogra, swoon
<calc> anyone happen to know why grub gives an error 21 when trying to boot directly off of a hpt370/372 controller but sees the drive fine when booting off a floppy in the same system?
<Matt|> ogra, mrburns
<Benotti> perhaps thats the reason it didnt want to install initially?
<Matt|> mintSlice, you have kept your files from the fedora install?
<topyli> Benotti: AAARGH! you're on a different architecture :\
<Matt|> *laughs*
<ogra> Matt|: currently i'm trying to improve my packaging skills..... there are a lot requests for src packages....so i have to do that first
<mintSlice> Matt|: I'm concerned because the Ubuntu installer has some issues with /home partition during the install
<topyli> Benotti: that's why the mozilla packages didn't install also =)
<Benotti> but I believe it is possible to install the 32 bit version? I actually prefer that because then I could use flash:)
<Matt|> mintSlice, are you keeping files from the fedora installation?
<ogra> Matt|: and i didnt practice a lot....on src pkgs
<mintSlice> Matt|: what do you mean, have I kept my files for the FC install?
<_|Imanewbie|_> ogra: solved thanks a lot =)
<ogra> _|Imanewbie|_: :)
<Matt|> mintSlice, are you deleting the partition or keeping the files?
<Matt|> ogra, k
<mintSlice> Matt|: I want to be able to access the files from both Ubuntu and FC3
<mintSlice> It needs to be a shared /home for both distros
<Matt|> mintSlice, *laughs*
<Tyche> There is so much cool stuff to do with Ubuntu. I'm loving it.
<ogra> Matt|: mrburns will get a rewrite in python next
<Benotti> is firefox 1.0 actually available in 64 bit? I cant find it on the site, but right now Im running 0.9.3 64 x86_64
<Tyche> Any other things people would suggest? I love the tweaker stuff.
* mintSlice is concerned at Matt's mirth
<topyli> Benotti: i don't know about the mozilla packages but my packages won't work, that's for certain :)
<Matt|> mintSlice, not gonna be fun: fedora and ubuntu have different versions of some programs I imagine, so the configuration files in the /home directory will cause loads of problems
<EfaistOs> hi
<Benotti> Ill ask on a forum tomorrow then, thanks for your help, but Im off to bed now. Bye
<EfaistOs> i had a little problem
<mintSlice> mmmm
<topyli> Benotti: ok, happy hacking!
<YokoZar> Yes?
<Matt|> mintSlice, what you wanna do is get a partition to share between the systems, but not mount it at /home. Maybe mount it at /data or something
<mintSlice> ah, okay
<Matt|> mintSlice, there are lots of secret files in your home directory
<mintSlice> yes, I know
<Matt|> mintSlice, see them by doing "ls -a"
<EfaistOs> my system froze, i restarted  and /proc was not mounted ...
<YokoZar> EfaistOs: do you have an /etc/fstab?
<mintSlice> I'm aware of the dot files
<EfaistOs> i used init 1 and then init 2 and now its okay but its weird ...
<EfaistOs> YokoZar, yes
<Matt|> EfaistOs, you can mount it manually and add it to /etc/fstab
<Matt|> ah ok
<YokoZar> EfaistOs: cat it please
<mintSlice> I just wasn't thinking beyond Gnome, Firefox, Evolution etc.
<EfaistOs> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<EfaistOs> /dev/hda1       /               reiserfs defaults        0       1
<EfaistOs> /dev/hda2       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<EfaistOs> /dev/hda4       /usr/local      reiserfs defaults        0       2
<EfaistOs> /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<EfaistOs> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<EfaistOs> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<gen> arg
<gen> stop Efaist0s
<gen> :/
<Matt|> mintSlice, those are also probably quite different versions
<mintSlice> They are actually quite close
<usual> where does gnome get information on what to put into the menu?
<mintSlice> close enough not to be an issue
<YokoZar> EfaistOs: Well, there you go.  I'm not sure what to do other than mount -a...
<EfaistOs> gen, sorry ....
<Matt|> mintSlice, well you can try but i wouldn't recommend it. anyhow the selinux thing will not be a problem: ubuntu doesn't implement it
<gen> Efaist0s, go to #flood for that k
<topyli> gen: EfaistOs was provoked :)
<Matt|> yup
<Matt|> i forgive him
<Matt|> or her
<EfaistOs> YokoZar, its really weird ... and some modules were not loaded
<Matt|> i gtg
<Matt|> nite
<YokoZar> EfaistOs: Hmm...I've no idea.
<Flipside> hi, can anyone help with an azureus problem
<bur[n] er> Flipside: what's the problem?
<Flipside> well I am using the safepeer plugin, but cannot tell if a custom block list is loading
<gen> so how is that a problem?
<Flipside> well I do not know if that block list is loading
<Flipside> there is no indication that it is loading, and there is no indication when I change the file name that it is not loading properly
<gen> in options->plugins, it's there right
<Flipside> I edited the "primary URL" in safepeer.properties
<gen> auto-loads all the plugins upon azureus start up
<gen> should be auto loaded, shouldnt have to worry about that
<Flipside> right, safepeer works fine, but I am wondering if it is loading my CUSTOM block file
<Flipside> guarding.p2p
<EfaistOs> some panel applet doesnt work too since the upgrade i made
<gen> i personally don't use that plugin, but i could grab it real quick to see what you mean
<ReptiX> hi
<Flipside> i wouldnt want you to have to go to the trouble
<gen> there's an option to for the loading of custom config files yes flipside?
<gen> in the plugin options, for safepeer
<Tyche> I know this is silly, but I like it on other Linux distro when I start and shut down that it is in color...can I make it do that here? So that I know when there are failed ones quickly by looking at it?
<Flipside> see there is not
<Flipside> I am actually modifying a file in the safepeer folder
<gen> there is no option to configure it manually within?
* ogra curses the german telekom for forced disconnects
<Flipside> its called safepeer.properities
<gen> ah
<Flipside> right there is no option in the ap
<Flipside> i am modifying the file that safepeer gets its URL list from
<Flipside> but changing the URL to a file location
<Flipside> basically it loads the lists on the fly fromURL's, i am telling it I want to use x file
<Eraph> Hey guys, need a little help...
<EfaistOs> do u have some little problems with icons in hoary ?
<gen> hold on flipside
<Flipside> ohh I think I may have found something
<|QuaD|> any hoary users using gdesklets???
<Flipside> not sure though, ok I am going to try my thing and then report back
<Eraph> I'm trying to install XMMS (Winamp style media player), and its gotten to a point in installation where I need to 'make'. I've run config okay, but make doesn't seem to be doing anything. Any ideas?
<CPUhome> apt-get install xmms
<ogra> Eraph: rather use the ubuntu package
<ogra> Eraph: it is in universe
<Eraph> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Eraph> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Eraph> is only available from another source
<Eraph> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<Eraph> Mer?!
<gen> xmms comes with ubuntu..
<wig> cef, you here?
<Eraph> It does?
<gen> yes
<CPUhome> Eraph, what does it say if you only type "xmms" in a shell ?
<gen> goto terminal and type xmms..
<Eraph> bash: xmms: command not found
<ogra> Eraph: in universe....enable it in synaptic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<wig> guys, i'm having problem installing a winmodem onto ubuntu
<wig> i have the kernel source, and it's in /usr/src
<gen> wig, it's a "win" modem :)
<wig> but, the thing asks for a ".config" file
<wig> gen, it works on linux.
<ogra> wig: you only need the headers
<Roptaty> ogra, The bug has been filed: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4263
<gen> wig, i didn't say it didn't
<wig> ogra, blah, i got them all now, does it make a difference :-P
<ogra> Roptaty: thank you ! ;)
<wig> gen, i thought you implied it.
<gen> wig, i did
<Roptaty> ogra, no problemo
<wig> gen, hence what i said.
<gen> :)
<ogra> wig: yep....the headers are fitting the config already
<Niv_> ogra: Can you take a quick look in #flood and tell me how to get kcontrol installed? Please
<wig> anyway, it says "no .config" file found in the src dir,
<ogra> Niv_: hoary
<CPUhome> oh gees, what's the hd-install commmand yet ?
<wig> someone told me to cp /boot/config<tab> but that didn't work.
<Niv_> ogra: yessir
<ogra>  Niv_: try this: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_powerpc.deb
<Niv_> ogra: thank you...
<ogra> Niv_: with sudo indeed
<topyli> CPUhome: are you running the live cd?
<wig> can anyone help?
<ogra> Niv_: and afterwards sudo apt-get -f install to clean up
<Niv_> ogra: Yep..got that part down...
<Niv_> ogra: will do
<ogra> wig: install the headers they use the config
<CPUhome> topyli, yep
<wig> ogra, how would i go about that then?
<ogra> wig: uname -r ?
<CPUhome> seems that my debian net-install can boot, not due to by install tho, due to some problem in my bios....
<Eraph> Perfect! Works nicely! Shall have to use that method more in the future - thanks guys!
<wig> 2.6.8.1
<wig> ogra, im not on linux right now.
<CPUhome> so I'm going to try ubuntu for the sake of it\
<wig> ogra, but that's what shows up, i think.
<topyli> CPUhome: well, you should use the install cd to install ubuntu, not the live cd
<ReptiX> ios there a free quikebooks like program for ubuntu?
<ogra> wig: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 (if its 386)
<CPUhome> topyli, that's a good idea :P
<topyli> heh
<Dekkard> gnucash?
<wig> ogra, i dont have the internet on linux
<ogra> wig: ah ... sorry didnt get that
<wig> ogra, unless that stuff is on the cdrom
<CPUhome> topyli, do you know if they ship the install cd's as well ?
<ogra> wig: oh, it should be....
<wig> ogra, yeah?
* Dekkard quietly upgrading to hoary...whistles
<wig> ogra, okay, so i do that. what should i do after? just so before i get on lnux, i know this stuff.
<ogra> wig: looking....
<wig> ogra, okay.
<topyli> CPUhome: that's what they say. in fact i didn't know they ship the live ones too :)
<LucidVisions> Dekkard: is it aroung 600mb for the upgrade?
<CPUhome> oh :) thanks than
<CPUhome> how long does it normally take ? any idea or not at all :P
<Dekkard> LucidVisions: After unpacking 26.7MB of additional disk space will be used
<topyli> CPUhome: you'll probably download quicker :)
<CPUhome> yeah that's true :)
<MobyTurbo> Dekkard, LucidVisions, that doesn't include the space taken up by upgraded programs.
<CPUhome> But I dont have any burner that works I think.. lemme see
<ogra> wig: yeah :) /media/cdrom0/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3_2.6.8.1-16_i386.deb
* Dekkard likes apt-get clean
<CPUhome> there's still apt-get on ubuntu right ?
<topyli> sure
<CPUhome> ouff...
<ogra> CPUhome: and will always be
<wig> so, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3_2.6.8.1-16_i386.deb
<CPUhome> hehe :)
<topyli> it's pretty much debian
<wig> right, ogra?
<ogra> wig: nope
<wig> ogra, oh.
<MobyTurbo> CPUhome, of course. Why would it be debian-based without that? (Unless it was something like linspire.)
<CPUhome> I dont konw.. i'm used to debian but since i'm not at work and I'm tired.. I feel like using something simple :)
<ogra> wig: oh, sorry , yes inded
<CPUhome> MobyTurbo, good point
<wig> lol
<ogra> wig: hehe
<ogra> wig: i'm to tired i think....
<wig> that will install it into /usr/src?
<wig> ogra, (keep forgetting to say the name)
<Dekkard> but..its like 634 files to upgrade.. so its going to take just a little bit of time..like an hour
<MobyTurbo> boy am I lagging
<ogra> wig: it will ....
<Eraph> Hmm... Okay, so I have XMMS, and when I open a file, it zooms through within seconds. I'm guessing I have issues with my audio driver or something, but I dunno where to start with it really. Can anyone give me any pointers?
<wig> ogra, right. well. i guess, ill go try again.
<ogra> wig: you also need build-essential
<wig> ogra, eh?
<topyli> CPUhome: i switched from unstable to ubuntu at work _and_ home. it's like unstable except it's a supported release every six months
<ogra> wig: the compiler and its tools
<LucidVisions> ahh,,i thought it was around 600 mb of files,,i did it last month and it was 430 or so
<wig> ogra, how do i get all that?
<Zugot> anyone here running xinerama?
<ogra> wig: its on the cd
<LucidVisions> its grown considerably,,nice
<JStrike> Ugh. XMMS. Haven't used that ugly beast is years thankfully
<gen> xmms, ugly?
<ogra> wig: sudo apt-get install build-essentiel
<gen> no
<jdub> everyone got their december calendar update?
<ogra> wig: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wig> ogra, so, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Eraph> So uh... What do you suggest, JStrike?
<ogra> sorry
<CPUhome> topyli, I got 18 servers on unstable
<crimsun> Eraph: first check that you're using the correct output driver. You can find that from Preferences->General->Output plugin
<gen> eraph, don't listen to him
<topyli> jdub: sure, i got it at 23:58 :)
<ogra> wig: yep
<wig> ogra, okay. what should i do with build-essential?
<JStrike> Eraph : Muine
<CPUhome> and I would be scared to move to any other thign :)
<ogra> jdub: sweet tatoo
<JStrike> gen : Yep. It has no constancy with any other apps
<Eraph> Wooh! Sound!
<gen> constancy?
<topyli> CPUhome: with 18 servers, i'd be scared on unstable too =)
<ogra> wig: nothing, it is the compiler.... you wanted to compile....
<CPUhome> topyli, unstable is pretty much stable now..
<wig> ogra, i did? o_O
<gen> jstrike, not sure what you mean by that
<topyli> CPUhome: it is now, when release is nigh
* LucidVisions says wow,thats quite the server action you got going on
<JStrike> gen : s/constancy/consistency
<ogra> wig: if someone gets the kernel source he wants to compile obviously....
<wig> ogra, no, i dont.
<gen> not what i meant jstrike
<topyli> CPUhome: it keeps close to testing
<wig> ogra, at least, i dont think i do.
<Eraph> Can I set a default audio output and input device for all applications?
<gen> i mean in general, how would it not be up to date, etc
<wig> ogra, the modem patch makefile needs a kernel source directory.
<ogra> wig: hmmm, you wanted to compile winmodem drivers you said
<wig> ogra, right.
<wig> ogra, should i just shuit up and do it? :)
<ogra> wig: this will need a compiler :)
<ogra> wig: what kind of winmodem is it ?
<wig> ogra, okay. does the kernel headers come with a .config file?
<JStrike> gen : I said it was ugly. Didn't say anything about it being up to date
<gen> so how does that relate to "constancy"
<wig> cause when i type "make" it complains about that and something aout "'and'" ogra
<ogra> wig: yep, i think so
<crimsun> wig: yes.
<ogra> wig: what kind of winmodem is it ?
<gen> and it's not like it isn't skinnable
<wig> ogra, lucent/agere
<crimsun> wig: they're in /usr/src/kernel-headers-`uname -r`/.config
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> wig: they're in /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/.config
<ogra> wig: wait i know of a package....
<JStrike> gen :  s/constancy/consistency
<wig> ogra, okay.
<JStrike> gen : The fact that it is skinnable is one of it's biggest drawbacks
<wig> ogra, i got it to work with 2.4.22 kernel, the packages for that, but the 2.6.n needs this source thing, and i suually just give up :-P
<gen> jstrike, i like what you're smoking
<ogra> wig: these are ktmodem drivers ?
<ogra> lt
<crimsun> Eraph: Ubuntu defaults to esd
<wig> ogra, yeah
<crimsun> Eraph: you may choose that if you wish
<ogra> okay...wait
<JStrike> gen : There are reasons it wasn't included in Gnome
<calc> nice i had to make grub install onto a floppy for stage1 to make it work at all on this box :\
* calc kicks grub
<crimsun> calc loves kgrub
<gen> jstrike, such as?
<gen> i'm just curious..
<calc> appears the hpt370 used to work under grub but they purposely broke it around 2001
<JStrike> gen : I have already mentioned the major reasons
<Eraph> Does anyone know the location of the libALSA.so file?
<ogra> wig:  www.vif.com/users/mzajac/ltmodem-2.6.8.1-3-386_8.31a9_i386.deb
<JStrike> gen : That, and it still uses gtk-1
<andril> hello all
<wig> ogra, oh shiz.
<topyli> gen: i woudn't call xmms exactly HIG compliant :)
<ogra> wig: can you transfer it to the machine somehow ?
<gen> jstrike, so what you reccomend in it's place
<wig> ogra, yeah, i got windows to linux, and vice versa set up already
<JStrike> gen : Muine
<jind> Can anybody give me the name of a picture viewer in nautilus?
<Dekkard> sa
<ogra> jind: eog ?
<crimsun> jind: gqview?
<jind> Thanks
<ogra> jind: gthumb
<JStrike> gen : Rhythmbox is also good if you like that sort of thing
<Dekkard> maybe/usr/lib/ao/plugins-2/libalsa09.so
<wig> ogra, thanks a lot man
<gen> talk about ugly, you just named it (rhythmbox)
<topyli> jind: eog handles the nautilus view iirc
<gen> will try muine, thanks for the suggestion
<jind> Alright, maybe that's what I want since I want to run as pure gnome as I can
<ogra> wig: hope it works
<jdub> topyli: not in 2.9 (nautilus no longer has views)
<wig> ogra, haha, me too
<GotD0t> how do you count the number of files in a directory?
<ogra> wig: install it with sudo dpkg -i
<andril> does anyone know how to get the side window in Nautilus?
<ogra> wig: i havent tested it...it was posted to the mailing list :)
<topyli> jdub: oh? so can we enjoy a faster nautilus in 2.10? :)
<jdub> andril: use the browser mode
<jdub> topyli: yes
<Dekkard> click on browse folder
<topyli> figures
<wig> ogra, :-P what should i test it with? pppconfig or wvdial?
<|QuaD|> so NOOOO one uses gdesklets?!?!?!?!?!
<ogra> wig: as you like...wait, i have another link, i will dig it up
<wig> ogra, okay
<Eraph> Alrighty, I'm trying to use TeamSpeak, but it doesn't want to work with my speakers/microphone. Any ideas?
<topyli> |QuaD|: i feel your pain :)
<calc> i think i found an explanation of why grub breaks, will have to test it and forward it to the bts to have it documented in the docs
<calc> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2004-07/msg00113.html
<bob2> |QuaD|: lots of people probably do
<bob2> |QuaD|: if someone doesn't answer your specific question, it just means they don't know
<bob2> |QuaD|: try asking on the list
<GotD0t> i have 1435 files in /dev/ somehow that doesn't seem corret
* topyli > bed
<mcphail> Hi there. Has anyone managed to get a Realtek RTL8180 mini PCI card working under ndiswrapper?
<bob2> GotD0t: that's way too many for udev
<|QuaD|> bob2: yeah... i am going to do that, i was just wondering why i keep getting the error "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'create'"
<GotD0t> bob2: exactly what i thought...
<|QuaD|> when i try to add a displa
<|QuaD|> y
<bob2> |QuaD|: sounds like a bug, try on the list
<ogra> wig: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/004470.html
<ogra> wig: start at the end of point 2
<|QuaD|> do i have to subscribe to the list to post on it?
<bob2> |QuaD|: no
<wig> ogra, okay
<wig> ogra, can't.
<wig> ogra, the tar.gz is gone
<GotD0t> bob2: any clue on why this happened, if its bad, and how i can fix it?
<|QuaD|> is there a way to search the list?
<ogra> wig: start with the _last line_ of point 2
<wig> ogra, oh, lol
<bob2> GotD0t: no idea
<ogra> *g*
<wig> ogra, im stupid, sorry :-P
<bob2> |QuaD|: yes, on the website in the topic
<wig> thanks man
<bob2> GotD0t: what have you changed from the default systyem?
<ogra> :)
<wig> ogra, i owe you so much.
<ogra> youre welcome
<wig> ogra, im off to try it.
<GotD0t> bob2: well im running hoary, and it happened after i did an update for hoary
<ogra> go on ... i'll get to sleep in the next minutes
<ogra> wig
<bob2> GotD0t: well, you should know how to debug it then ;)
<wig> ogra, yeah?
<GotD0t> bob2: this is completely strange to me, i've no clue where to start
<andril> does anyone know how to add icons (home,drives and such) to the desktop?
<ogra> wig: 00:56 here
<wig> ogra, o_O
<ixus_123> andril:  try drag & drop from the menu
<|QuaD|> bob2 i am looking, don't see how to search though
<GotD0t> andril right click on desktop and click on create launcher
<wig> ogra, what do you mean?
<bob2> |QuaD|: maybe gmane.org then
<ogra> wig: <ogra> go on ... i'll get to sleep in the next minutes
<wig> ogra, ahhhh
<mcphail> andril - apps -> system tools -> conf editor then search for nautilus in the options
<CPUhome> is there a cdburner that comes with the liveCD ?
<CPUhome> cdrecord (else than this)
<wig> ogra, gonna go. then
<ogra> yep
<andril> tahnks all :)
<mcphail> Anyone got a wirless card to work under ndiswrapper?
<CPUhome> me
<CPUhome> on slackware
<CPUhome> but I also had to fix the dsdt tables
<CPUhome> http://auto-net.sf.net .. I think my doc is there..
<mcphail> CPUhome - I've followed all the docs, but when I run ifup eth0 I don't get an IP from DHCP. My router LED flashes though, and I can see it on iwscan
<ogra> CPUhome: nautilus burns cds
<CPUhome> ogra, iso's that I could make bootable ?
<ogra> mcphail: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<mcphail> CPUhome: have you tried rigt-clicking the iso? Worked for me
<ogra> CPUhome: just right click
<CPUhome> no I didnt try, I'm just wondering
<CPUhome> ok thanks :)
<andril> thanks all
<EfaistOs> is there some developpers because i upgraded my ssytem and now nothing is working ... when the system boots /proc is not mounted, /dev too, etc ... really weird
<ogra> mcphail: did you use the ubuntu package ?
<mcphail> Thanx ogra, but followed the howto already. Everything going well (module loaded, card configured) until ifup,
<mcphail> Using the ubuntu package
<bob2> EfaistOs: ask on the list
<ogra> mcphail: tried a fixed ip ?
<mcphail> Yes. No joy. My router lists the card's MAC, but my card doesn't communicate
<ogra> mcphail: your WEP is right ?
<mcphail> Yes. And I've tried without WEP
<ogra> hmm
<mcphail> Maybe problem with windows driver?
<Nivlem> I would like to thank all the Ubuntu folks that have created Ubuntu...the upgrade to Hoary wasn't too bad either! It is the ultimate distro for NewWorld Macs....
<ogra> Nivlem: but be careful with hoary .... its fragile  ;)
<Nivlem> ogra: that is how I will learn more about the specifics of Ubuntu..  ;-))
<andril> has anyone updated to Firefox 1.0? I can't get it throuh Synaptics
<ogra> andril: its not in warty
<Nivlem> ogra: one aside though...I couldn't get all the way into gnome...it brought up the background and panels..that was all...I found out in another VC that for some reason it thought my firewire harddrive was using a ntfs filesystem...just unplugged and booted back in..all is well...have to mount from console..
<andril> ogr: thanks
<mcphail> I'm using 1.0 from the mozilla site.
<andril> ogra: thanks
<andril> i noticed that they were able to make installer for Firefox 1.0 but how can I replace the preinstalled beta?
<mcphail> installed into home directory, and changed /usr/bin/firefox to a simlink to the new binary
<mcphail> make sure to install Realplayer etc first.
<andril> mcphail: makes sence thanks!
<andril> yeah Real Player!!! gotta get that
<andril> anyone have the link to install java
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<mcphail> root@ubuntu:/home/neil # ifup wlan0
<mcphail> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.1rc14
<mcphail> Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.
<mcphail> All rights reserved.
<mcphail> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP
<mcphail> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<mcphail> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<mcphail> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:20:e0:d0:ec:5b
<mcphail> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:20:e0:d0:ec:5b
<mcphail> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<mcphail> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<mcphail> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<mcphail> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
<wig> ogra, you here?
<mcphail> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<mcphail> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
<mcphail> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
<mcphail> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<mcphail> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<mcphail> Oops - sorry about above! 2 things at once...
<ogra> mcphail: STOP
<bob2> mcphail: please
<ogra> wig: did it work ?
<drac> mcphail, is there any dhcp server on your lan ?
<wig> ogra, no, the headers were wrong.
<wig> ogra, it had 2.5.99 or something.
<wig> when i tried to apt-get from the cdrom, said it couldn't find it
<resiak> Please, humour a debian user who advised a friend to use ubuntu, and then discovered that his sound was borken: what happened to alsaconf?
<ogra> wig: what for ? you had the ltmodem deb
<EfaistOs> is it normal that the control volume applet is not available for the panel  ?
<mcphail> drac: Yes. Works fine for eth0
<bob2> resiak: what would you use it for?
<wig> ogra, i assumed it need the headers first.
<bob2> EfaistOs: if your sound is broken, yes
<EfaistOs> and the weather applet too
<wig> ogra, or else you or him wouldn't have mentioned it, right?
<ogra> wig: nope, just follow the mail
<EfaistOs> bob2, no sound is okay
<bob2> EfaistOs: are you using hoary?
<ogra> wig: nope, that was for building the deb....
<EfaistOs> yes
<wig> ogra, al right then.
<resiak> bob2: ...configuring alsa? This was only a passing question...
<bob2> EfaistOs: well there you go, it's expected to be broken
<ogra> wig: just install it
<ogra> hrm,
<EfaistOs> bob2, really bad :-(
<bob2> resiak: 'configureing'? how so?
<ogra> resiak: no need for alsaconf...
<bob2> EfaistOs: this is why you don't upgrade to development releases if you need your machine to work
<EfaistOs> bob2, everything worked well before this fucking upgrade
<resiak> bob2: Picking what driver to use, etc. I take it that the idea is that everything configures itself?
<ogra> resiak: alsa works if the right modules are loaded .....
<EfaistOs> bob2, is it a way to downgrade the pkgs ?
<bob2> EfaistOs: yes, welcome to the development version of hoary
<bob2> EfaistOs: no
<ogra> resiak: which should happen b default
<ogra> by
<bob2> resiak: yes, it loads the modules automatically
<resiak> ogra: Fair enough.
<resiak> bob2: Which implies that this guy had some weird chip?
<resiak> bob2: Because his sound sure as hell didn't work.
<bob2> resiak: was an alsa module loaded?
<ogra> resiak: sometimes winmodem drivers are loaded first and block the device though.....
<bob2> resiak: yeah, does it have more than one souncd card/tv card?
<resiak> bob2, ogra: I didn't check at length. The winmodem stuff sounds likely: that happened on my (similar) laptop. Thanks; I was only wondering.
<ogra> resiak: snd-intel8x0m is a good candidate to break your sound :)
<bob2> resiak: the simplest solution is to blacklist the tv card/modme module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<nictuku> what would you consider top-priority for translations? wiki? not-wiki site? documentation? *packages?
<andril> was i just hacked
<resiak> ogra, bob2: Blacklisting snd-intel8x0m was exactly what I had to do, and so I should have thought of that. I was tired, it was late... Ta :)
<ogra> heh
<bob2> you're welcome
<ogra> it should get blacklisted by default
<resiak> It should, if you
<resiak> 're going for Just Working(tm) ;)
<carsonc> Can anybody tell me if there's a GNOME equivalent to OS X's TeXShop or KDE's kile?  I've looked via Google and apt-cache, but I don't see anything.
<carsonc> Am I just missing something?
<bob2> emacs.
<carsonc> Somebody had to say it, I guess
<carsonc> Yes, I know emacs has a TeX mode, but I've already got one religion; I don't need another.  :)
<jazzka> is there any way to reset the sound controller?
<marcellus> Why not use Kile hen? Or TeXmacs.
<carsonc> I could use kile; I just don't like its interface.  I've never been a fan of KDE apps, and Kile itself seems to have issues with being cluttered in addition to the normal KDE woes
<marcellus> Are there galeon packages available for amd64 somewhere?
<ogra> carsonc: does lyx still exist ?
<mcphail> Lyx is very good
<carsonc> Lyx exists, but its interface is either Qt or XForms.
<carsonc> Okay, I'll admit it:  What I really want is a TeXShop clone :)
<ogra> carsonc: write one ;) python is easy to learn
* ogra ducks
<carsonc> ogra:  Tell you what, I'll write it, if you'll write this 10,000-word article on the Politics of Japanese Democracy since 1955 :)
<ogra> carsonc: send over the raw material ;) but dont expect working grammar, i'm german
* carsonc grins
<wig> ogra, can i send you a text file?
<ogra> wig: try it... i dunno if my router lets you
<escoz> does anybody knows a better gtk mysql manager than mysqlcc ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> last time I checked mysqlcc was qt
<Hrdwr_BoB> but no
<wig> ogra, i get that erros when i try to do it.
<JStrike> escoz : There aren't any good ones that I know of
<JStrike> BTW, why is emacs part of ubuntu-desktop now?
<Cloudchaser> does anyone here use cedega for games?
<wig> ogra, i got no clue what it all means
<Hrdwr_BoB> Cloudchaser: yes
<JStrike> Cloudchaser : I have used it before
<ogra> wig: looks good....
<Cloudchaser> i tried a game and it didn't work and i got it to work with wine
<wig> ogra, didn't you see the errors?
<Cloudchaser> now i want to uninstall it from cedega
<wig> ogra, when i did the checkout utility, it said lt_modem.ko or something isn't installed.
<Cloudchaser> do i just remove the directory where the game is installed in cedega?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's what I would do
<Cloudchaser> or is there a way to uninstall it?
<JStrike> Cloudchaser : Well, cedega comes with support for all the games that are listed to work. Why dont you ask them?
<ogra> wig: checkout ?
<ogra> ah
<wig> ogra, at the very bottom it says checkout utility
<wig> yeah
<JStrike> Cloudchaser : There should be a link in Point2Play or whatever it is called
<ogra> wig: did you try modprobe lt_serial ?
<Cloudchaser> thanks ;)
<wig> ogra, yep.
<ogra> wig: like the mailtext said
<wig> ogra, says it isn't there.
<ogra> wig: and lsmod
<wig> ogra, Try modprobe lt_serial to see if the driver loads without error. You
<calc> cool the system works, moving stage1_5 fixed grub :)
<wig> can then use lsmod to see if lt_serial and lt_modem are loaded.
<wig> i assumed if modprobe didn't work, then lsmod wouldn't matter :-P
<wig> ogra, how could i fix those errors?
<ogra> wig: tra to create the dir /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/ltmodem it seems the package didnt create it .... or at least expects it to be there....
<ogra> try
<wig> chown: failed to get attributes of
<wig> `/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/ltmodem    it doesn't sound like a directory, but more like a file? ogra
<ogra> wig: nope, see the next line
<wig>  /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-2.6.8.1-3-386/LTinstall.txt': Operation not permitted   what about that one? ogra
<ogra> wig: i guess it wants to place the binarys in there
<wig> The modem symbolic link is:  /dev/modem -->
<wig> /dev/ttyLT0
<wig> grep: /etc/modprobe.conf   and then that one, i mean, wtf. why is everything no there? ogra
<ogra> wig: not important, but you could create that too
<ogra> wig: modprobe.conf isnt used... dont worry
<wig> alright, ill try.
<Can0beans> So can anyone help me with Nautilus question?  I would really like to add the location bar to my nautilus and for the life of me -- I can't figure out how
<JStrike> Can0beans : Open it in browser mode
<Can0beans> how?
<JStrike> Right click a folder and choose
<Can0beans> ah....is there away to make that the default?
<mcphail> Can0beans: Applications -> System Tools ->Configuration Editor
<mcphail> -> apps -> nautilus
<JStrike> Yes. There should be a gconf-key
<JStrike> What mcphail said
<Can0beans> I'll have to poke around in there
<Can0beans> see if I can find it
<mcphail> -> preferences -> always_use_browser
<Can0beans> got iy
<Can0beans> it
<Can0beans> thanks!
<jbe> hi
<wig> ogra, can i send you another error file?
<ogra> wig: go on
<jbe> how to get rid of lines scratchs while moving mouse
<ogra> wig: that was the same one
<wig> i know
<wig> plus the checkout utility, ogra
<wig> ogra, to show you that it's not doing anything.
<toothpick> I put ubuntu on a 28 gig partition...ext3...can I resize that partition without data loss so I can put another linux distro on my system?
<jcole> ubuntu "includes latest X" but doesn't include latest DRI? http://people.debian.org/~daenzer/dri-trunk-unstable
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
<toothpick> Hrdwr_BoB, with qtparted?
<Hrdwr_BoB> jcole: well technically ubuntu includes an old version of X
<Hrdwr_BoB> toothpick: or just parted, but yes
<toothpick> ok thanks.
<Hrdwr_BoB> toothpick: though not while you are using it
<wig> ogra, see what i mean?
<toothpick> I'll boot with a live cd.
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah that should be fine
<ogra> wig: i'm not sure if the package you downloaded was compiled on a recent warty.....wait....i got another one
<toothpick> I like ubuntu...but I want a partition for remastering live cd's.
<JStrike> Why would you want 2 linux distro's ?
<JStrike> AH
<ogra> wig: http://www.grawert.net/ltmodem-2.6.8.1-3-386_8.31a8_i386.deb
<jcole> JStrike: in case you screw the other one up
<Sensebend> that's what a livecd is for
<Sensebend> lol
<wig> ogra, okay. thanks.
<ogra> wig: uninstall the old one bfore
<wig> ogra, how do i got about that?
<wig> go*
<ogra> wig: dpkg -r --purge ltmodem-2.6.8.1-3-386
<wig> ogra, should it reall be this: ltmodem-2.6.8.1-3-386_8.31a9_i386.deb
<wig> ?
<jcole> i actually fudged a module to load at boot *today* that gave me a kernel panic everytime i rebooted
<ogra> wig: nope...
<wig> ogra, okay.
<wig> alright, here i go again
<ReptiX> were is FIREFOX MOZILLA located in
<ReptiX> so i can upgrade
<ReptiX> and were is the apache configs and dir
<quackking> extreme IRC noobie here. I dont even know how to type correctly but I do have a question.
<Q-FUNK> silly question, but well:  how do I configure the background to use the monthly calendar picture?
<jcole> ReptiX: "which firefox"
<Hrdwr_BoB> quackking: press the keys on the keyboard ;)
<quackking> I want to install the HEAD Horde framework on a Warty box.
<ogra> :)
<ReptiX> the one included in ubuntu
<jcole> lol
<quackking> hehe 0- I can type OK
<quackking> anyway there is no php4-imap support which is a real bummer
<jcole> ReptiX: type this at a prompt "which firefox"
<quackking> has anybody got any hints about getting php-imap support?
<quackking> i have tried enabling universe and multiverse but this provides no packages
<quackking> and there is a place called dotdeb which i cannot seem to get working...
<ReptiX> ok
<cardador> quackking: firefox has a search field for google, but you can change it to debian
<quackking> cardador: how do I do that, and what will that do for me?
<Porsche-Boy> what did the guy say to his parents when he was raped by a woman?
<ogra> quackking: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/006591.html
<cardador> quackking: you can search for debs that way
<ogra> quackking: explains it a bit
<ReptiX> /home/reptix/Desktop/Unreal3.2
<ReptiX> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ReptiX> i get that while installing unreal ircd
<ReptiX> why?
<|QuaD|> is there a wildcard for apt-get install?
<ReptiX> and how do i gix this please
<ogra> ReptiX: install build-essential
<Quest-Master> How can I change the system path to Python?
<bancus> Does the ubuntu installer require network access?
<ogra> bancus: nope
<Quest-Master> I think it has something do with $PATH
<bancus> ogra, cool, thanks
<bancus> oh, one more question
<Quest-Master> There might be a file which has all of the $PATHs I think
<bancus> does ubuntu support reiser3 out of the box?
<Quest-Master> Anyone know what that might be?
<ReptiX> how ogra
<ogra> bancus: not sure ...
<jcole> |QuaD|: that is a good question, but i don't think so... you may need to use "apt-cache search --names-only {whatever}" in conjunction
<ogra> ReptiX: use synaptic
<ReptiX> install build-essential ?? how
<ReptiX> ok
<quackking> ogra: I can see that php-imap is not there (in universe) but is there any way I can get it installed?
<cbpye> anyone here using xorg?
<Quest-Master> ogra, would you have any idea? :D
<SporcusPorcus> what an unoriginal sn
<escoz> just to know.. anyone from brazil here?
<ogra> Quest-Master: i dont understand what you want ? the pythin interpreter ins in /usr/bin which is in your path already
<ReptiX> thanks
<ogra> python
<Quest-Master> There is a Python 2.2 and a Python 2.3
<Quest-Master> I want it to lead to the 2.3 (it might be already, but I want to be positive since I've been experiencing many problems
<jcole> quackking: it's not there, you're right... if you look at the depends for example aeromail, it needs php4-imap
<ReptiX> how do i get kernal soruce?
<netdur> use "#!/usr/bin/env python"
<ogra> ogra@monkey:~ $ file /usr/bin/python
<ogra> /usr/bin/python: symbolic link to `python2.3'
<Quest-Master> Ah
<quackking> jcole: you are dead on, dude. but this bad news leaves me up the creek.
<Quest-Master> What the.. this is weird
<Quest-Master> In KDE, I could open my files and edit them, I can't in Gnome
<quackking> what this means is that it is not really possible to run a Horde (or any php-imap) app on an ubuntu box
<riddley> how can I disable (the apparently broken) libmikmod in xmms? xmms won't load because of libmikmod and I have no use for it.
<ogra> riddley: it is not broken..... you got an nvidia card i guess
<riddley> hehe yea, why does that matter?
<ogra> riddley: look at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<riddley> I won't be playing mikmod's...
<riddley> ok
<jcole> quackking: add this to your sources.list "deb http://snapshot.debian.net/archive pool php4" then "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<netdur> riddley, try bmp
<ogra> jcole: dist-upgrade ??
<Quest-Master> Weird.
<riddley> ogra it it me, or is the ubuntu bugzilla's search not working... i tried earlier today and nothing...
<Quest-Master> Anyone know why Gnome is only doing stuff from my Windows partition as read-only?
<jcole> ogra: bad idea? i've got a ton of external sources and my practice is always to dist-upgrade
<ogra> jcole:look at the apt-get manpage ... i think upgrade is better here (even i would not recommend installing debian binary packages)
<quackking> jcole: do I disable all the other sources in sources.list?
<jcole> quackking: NO
<rhizo> could someone point me at a resource explaining advantages of ubuntu over "plain" debian ?
<riddley> netdur doesn't look like there's a bmp package for amd64
<riddley> Yea, I can't find anything on the ubuntu bugzilla
<jcole> quackking: let me try 1st... i'll give you the result on my system...
<ogra> riddley: its called beep-media-player
<phlaegel> anybody know where the libdbus-cil package is? I had it installed until moving to hoary, now can't find it to reinstall.
<quackking> jcole,: Thanks - ok, do I issue two different apt-get commands? (sorry, newbie)
<JStrike> rhizo : Look at the ubuntu website
<rhizo> JStrike: could you be more specific please (url) ? :)
<JStrike> phlaegel : It was in a private repo. He doesn't have Hoary packages
<phlaegel> JStrike: tsengs?
<JStrike> rhizo : How on earth did you find the ubuntu irc channel and not the website?
<quackking> jcole: also, as a newb, i kinda like the synaptic view - should I use the cli or can i indulge and use synaptic?
<riddley> aah installing libmikmod2 fixed
<JStrike> phlaegel : yep
<JStrike> quackking : You can use synaptic
<rhizo> JStrike: i didn't; the site came first, next i requested the disks, then joined #here
<phlaegel> didn't most of his packages move to universe?
<quackking> jstrike: thx.
<JStrike> rhizo : well, take a look through the site
<phlaegel> I don't see the dbus package when browing his site
<jcole> quackking: ya, you can use synaptic.. fyi "smart upgrade" in synaptic is equivalent to "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ogra> riddley i find a lot: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=bugs.resolution%2C+relevance+desc&bug_status=__all__&product=&content=xmms
<JStrike> phlaegel : Some. Not all iirc
<Orcrist> hello all
<JStrike> hrm..maybe I am wrong. Remember seeing it though
<rhizo> JStrike: i could do without redundant advice like that, thank you
<sladen> quackking: two different apt-get commands?   like    apt-get install emacs vim  ?
<Orcrist> anyone installed the ubuntu mplayer package under warty?
<JStrike> rhizo : That is what the website is for
<bancus> ogra, googling seems to indicate that ubuntu supports reiser 3.6 from installation, for future reference
<bancus> thanks for your help
<phlaegel> is anybody running tomboy in hoary?
<Orcrist> when I try to run mplayer, it just starts up then disappears
<JStrike> phlaegel : It might have been removed since he didn't package beagle or any of the apps that use dbus#
<JStrike> phlaegel : I am
<phlaegel> and it runs ok without dbus#
<phlaegel> ?
<phlaegel> mine dies
<JStrike> phlaegel : Yep
<phlaegel> hm
<JStrike> Dont think it needs it
<quackking> sladen: no, but jcole had two different apt-get commands separated by && (40 lines back)
<phlaegel> I know it's optional, so I kinda wish it wouldn't crash without it :-)
<jcole> quackking: ok, i've installed php4-imap successfully
<Ruffian|Q|> i ordered all the parts necesary for a new computer.  I am getting the DVD-ROM instead of the CD-ROM.  Will it just work?  Or once Linux is installed will I have to download CODECS or something?
<sladen> Ruffian|Q|: DVD drives just show up like big CD drives
<JStrike> phlaegel : Let me check if I have dbus# installed
<Ruffian|Q|> so it will work?
<quackking> jcole: ok - I have edited the apt sources. Here I go..
<phlaegel> JStrike: never mind... I was running a local build by mistake. oops.
<sladen> Ruffian|Q|: to play encrypted DVD movies, you'll need the decss stuff and mpeg playing stuff
<Ruffian|Q|> sladen, and what would those be?
<JStrike> phlaegel : :-)
<jcole> quackking: looks like there is no need to "apt-get dist-upgrade" or "apt-get upgrade" either :)
<wig> ogra, came close
<wig> ogra, couple problems though.
<jcole> quackking: no conflicts with ubuntu binaries :)
<ogra> wig: tell me....
<wig> ogra, that thing you sent me, i cant do the whole step 3 thing
<wig> ogra, but i dont even think that's the problem
<wig> ogra, when i do the wvdial, it says for /dev/modem "invalid arguement" and "device resource busy or..." something else
<sladen> Ruffian|Q|: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> wig: but the drivers load ?
<quackking> jcole: i done did it. and it looks good. it installed four things total.
<wig> ogra, yeah
<ogra> wig: i.e. lsmod
<wig> ogra, yeah, they're there
<ogra> great !
<wig> haha, yea
<Orcrist> anyone had a problem with mplayer under warty?
<jcole> quackking: cool, good luck
<Orcrist> it starts up and then disappears... it never fully intitializes
<ogra> wig: did you do the udev part ?
<wig> ogra, yea
<|QuaD|> hey, i need help with gkrellm, i am monitoring my eth0 card, and it tells me input and output, but i want an exact number for each, how do i do that
<ogra> wig: and rebooted (or restarted udev...but im not sure if thats enough)
<jcole> Orcrist: fyi, mplayer/mencoder from debian marillat sources have always been buggy (just learned this myself)... best to rebuild from source... mplayer sources are debian friendly
<Ruffian|Q|> sladen, so all I need is some pluggins to play DVDs, and other than that it will work just like any normal CD-ROM right?
<wig> ogra, i didn't reboot, but i couldn't even copy the ttyLT0 from /dev to /modem, so it wouldn't matter
<wig> ogra, ttyLT0 wont let me copy it.
<Orcrist> jcole, thank you
<sladen> Ruffian|Q|: data DVDs work just like a CD-ROM, yes
<Ruffian|Q|> and I can use the normal warty CD to install it right?
<sladen> Ruffian|Q|: yes
<ogra> wig: use pppconfig and select /dev/ttyLT0 as the modem device
<wig> ogra, think that will work?
<ogra> wig: that /dev/modem stuff is just cosmetic
<wig> ogra, yeah, just a sym link
<lil_anthony> is there a way to get sound with flashmedia? or is that just a dream of mine :)
<ogra> i have to go to bed now..... i think you will get it working, the hardest part is done now :)
<wig> ogra, lol, alright.
<wig> ogra, thanks for the help man
<ogra> :)
<ogra> night all
<jcole> night ogra
<jcole> Orcrist: i think you can even actually "apt-get source mplayer" from ubuntu sources...
<Orcrist> well jcole, I used synaptic
<mrprope1> I have Ubuntu setup in VMWare.  For some reason, when I look at the update manager, there aren't any updates.
<Orcrist> and it said it was an ubuntu package
<Orcrist> so won't that be compiled from the same sources?
<shingoki> I was just wondering - does anyone know if the wacom (input tablet pen thingy) issues will be fixed in hoary?
<Zugot> ubuntu's xinerma is blowing me real bad
<Amaranth> who was working on a new wine package?
<jcole> Orcrist: well mplayer being "freely distributed" has always been a hairy thing... that's why most distros do not include it... compiling from sources always works for me... i need to learn if the wizards at ubuntu have a trick for mplayer like they do with java
<shingoki> the marillat stuff works fine for me, mplayer just installs and works
<Zugot> jcole, there is a deb for mplayer floating around
<Zugot> yeah marillat
<shingoki> I've been doing recording of TV to disc, playback, works nicely
<jcole> you *cannot* successfully encode movies in simple divx with marillat sources... you have to rebuild from source
<shingoki> fair enough
<shingoki> I use mpeg4
<rhizo> 63+
<jcole> alot of the lavc codec stuff does not work
<jcole> unless you recompile of course
<drac> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/2004/11/24/
<shingoki> ah well, the stuff I have done with mpeg4 works, so I'm happy. Would be nice if there was an ubuntu mplayer compiled right in multiverse then
<drac> shingoki, do a package
<Nivlem> I can't figure out why streamripper won't write to my firewire drive that is mounted under /media/music...here are the permissions..anyone explain why ? drwxrwxrwx  1   99      99     5 2004-11-23 16:57 Streams
<drac> it's not very difficult
<drac> install dh-make
<Orcrist> jcole
<Orcrist> oen more question
<shingoki> drac: too difficult for me ;) Anyway, that wouldn't help anyone else
<Orcrist> should I uninstall the mplayer I've installed before compiling these sources?
<Orcrist> btw apt-get source mplayer worked just fine
<quackking> jcole: thanks a million. this fixed my problem. excellent!
<jcole> Orcrist: try "apt-get build-dep mplayer" to see if you have what it takes to compile it
(Cam-/#ubuntu) and I cant find w32codecs in any of the repositories
<|QuaD|> Cam-: are you using gstreamer or xine
<deFrysk> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Cam-> gstreamer
<Cam-> for totem
<deFrysk> for w32 codecs
<wig> anyone know where the modprobe.conf is on ubuntu?
<Cam-> it loads in mplayer but wont play sound coz its ac3
<|QuaD|> Cam-: can i reccomend using totem-xine
<|QuaD|> instead
<Cam-> i can try it :)
<Cam-> sure
<Cam-> xine supports xvid?
<melazyboy> What is the mount command that specifies locales
<|QuaD|> yeah
<|QuaD|> xine>gstreamer imho
<Cam-> sure ill try it after i install w32codecs
<melazyboy> The best player for someone not willing to twink is by far 'vlc'
<|QuaD|> Cam-: thats a waste
<Cam-> waste?
<Cam-> just use xine?
<tommie_> hmm, anybody know how to make xmms dock with a bottom gnome panel? seems to just go under it
<|QuaD|> why put foreign ackages on ur comp if you don't need to
<Amaranth> melazyboy: yeah, its a shame vlc looks like ass :P
<wig> where is the modprob.conf on ubuntu?
<Cam-> err, but synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<melazyboy> Amaranth: the vidoe player's skin hardly matters when being played in full screen, and when not in full skin its a small ugly as compaired to other video players big bulky ugly
<wig> modprobe.conf*
<|QuaD|> Cam-: ?
<Cam-> heh, when trying to install totem-xine
<Cam-> and the xine lib
<Amaranth> totem isn't ugly
<Cam-> it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> it's nice and simple
<deFrysk> Cam-, not to worry , its a mata pack
<deFrysk> meta
<Amaranth> Cam-: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it doesn't actually remove anything
<Cam-> okay thats good
<Cam-> :)
<|QuaD|> sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer
<|QuaD|> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<|QuaD|> that should work
<jdub> you don't need to remove it first
<Amaranth> if you remove it then totem gets removed too
<Amaranth> just install totem-xine and it'll replace totem-gstreamer
<wig> hey
<Cam-> |QuaD| : im using synaptic to do it for me, but yes. its removing totem-gstreamer
<wig> where's modprobe.conf on ubuntu guys?
<|QuaD|> Cam-: do it like a man :)
<Cam-> lol.
<wig> where's modprobe.conf in ubuntu? anyone know?
<crimsun> wig: man 5 modprobe.conf
<Cam-> ever tried man modprobe?
<Cam-> lol
<wig> crimsun, what's that?
<crimsun> wig: the man page
<wig> im not on linux.
<Cam-> then why do you need modprobe?
<Agrajag> use google
<Agrajag> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/modprobe.conf.5.html
<|QuaD|> Cam-: those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones!
<wig> Cam-, when i get on linux
<Cam-> heh.
<wig> this site doesn't tell me where modprobe.conf is o_O
<Cam-> wig. it does
<wig> is it just modules.conf then?
<Cam-> look.
<Agrajag> /etc/modules.conf
<wig> that file says not to edit it.
<Agrajag> sigh
<deFrysk> wig, yes
<wig> well, if there's no modprobe.conf, and i can't edit modules.conf, what am i supposed to do? o_O
<Agrajag> # Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add
<Agrajag> # anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modutils and read
<Agrajag> # the manpage for update-modules.
<Agrajag> READ THE FILE
<deFrysk> lol
<Agrajag> if you knew it said not to edit it, you should have read, oh, TWO LINES PAST THAT to find out what to do.
<wig> Agrajag, i did.
<Cam-> |QuaD| : i now get video, no sound.
<Cam-> sound is in ac3 format
<Agrajag> man, this is why newbies hate linux, they get help from jerks like me
<deFrysk> lol Agrajag
<wig> *nods*
<wig> anger helps us not :)
<rhizo> well, it helps us, the old jerks, sorry
<Agrajag> put the stuff you want in a file in /etc/modutils, just like the files that are already there
<|QuaD|> .6
<wig> rhizo, you guys aren't asking the questions we ask though, :-P
<|QuaD|> Cam-: that is most likely you sound settings on the computer
<Agrajag> update-modules will read those files and insert properly-formatted entries into /etc/modules.conf
<Cam-> hrmm, sound does work though
<Cam-> :/
<wig> Agrajag, is /etc/modutils just some text file then?
<Cam-> does totem use
<Cam-> OSS or Alsa?
<rhizo> wig: you just don't get it, do you ? you can't be *taught* linux, you can only be taught methodology, a way of solving a problem - reading man pages carefully and diligently following through is the key
<|QuaD|> no idea
<wig> rhizo, if the damn man pages weren't so cryptic they might help.
<Agrajag> wig: every configuration file is a text file
<Cam-> because gnome sounds work
<wig> it's like a dictionary trying to use the word they're trying to define in their definition.
<|QuaD|> totem uses nothing
<Agrajag> /etc/modutils is a directory full of text files
<crimsun> wig: "cryptic?" It reads well imo.
<|QuaD|> its what xine uses
<wig> crimsun, yeah, but you're used to it.
<wig> Agrajag, so, i just vi it, put the stuff in (is it blank) and then "update-modules"
<Agrajag> you'd be starting a new file
<rhizo> wig: well, best you get used to it too, or else there are plenty of crapy systems out there...
<wig> Agrajag, ahh.
<Agrajag> here's an example:
<Agrajag> $ cat /etc/modutils/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<Agrajag> alias char-major-195 nvidia
<Agrajag> that's all that's in that file
<wig> ahh, alright.
<wig> alright, im gonna try that. thanks a lot Agrajag
<Agrajag> when update-modules runs, it finds that file, and places the contents in /etc/modules.conf
<Agrajag> along with the contents of everything else in that directory
<crimsun> (and `update-modules' runs every boot)
<wig> awesome.
<tommie_> someone on x-chat do me a favor?
<wig> hopefully my modem will work now, thanks again.
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) ghita: oh i dunno then
(rory__/#ubuntu) and dont forget to do a "apt-get update" after editing the sources.list
<|QuaD|> ghita: explain exactly what happened
<K-otiK> thanks ill try that now
<rory__> ok
<stuNNed> K-otiK, and add word 'multiverse' after 'universe'
<rory__> also if you dont know the exact package name try "apt-cache search <string>"
<K-otiK> ok stunned
<Cam-> lol |QuaD| it works from the vob files!!
<|QuaD|> vob?
<ghita> i boot from my cd with my asus 52x24x52 i select my language and keyboard layout and after that the cd-rom detection came and it fails(says that it's a non IDE non SCSI drive)
<Cam-> haha yeh
<Cam-> the actual raw mpeg files
<|QuaD|> maybe its not compatible
<|QuaD|> Cam-: i dunno then
<Cam-> yer ac3 sucks
<Cam-> :(
<ghita> i understand if 1 from 2 is uncompatible...but 2 from 2 is too much
<|QuaD|> ghita: ???
<ghita> because i trye it with my other cd-rom creative 36x and the same thing
<|QuaD|> bad cd then
<ghita> could it be?
<|QuaD|> ghita: it could
<|QuaD|> most likely
<pepsi_> i need a flux capacitor
<ghita> so how could i check to see if that is the problem?
<|QuaD|> pepsi_: i was selling mine!
<|QuaD|> md5checksum
<pepsi_> @$@$
<K-otiK> apt-get install http://<site>.com/package.rpm would be greaaat
<|QuaD|> K-otiK: no it wouldn't
<|QuaD|> that would actually be horrible
<|QuaD|> it would go against what makes apt-get soo amazing
<K-otiK> humm,
<K-otiK> i did edit sources.list and its doing well now
<|QuaD|> apt-get is soo amazing, the rpm based distros ported it to theirdistro
<rory__> K-otiK, apt-get doesnt install rpms...
<rhizo> apt4rpm, rory__
<K-otiK> didn't know, just intalled ebuntu an hour ago
<|QuaD|> rory__: yes it does
<K-otiK> ubuntu*
<|QuaD|> rory__: just not ours
<rory__> hehe :p
<rhizo> iBuntu
<rory__> but theres always alien
<alka_trash> my friend today received a couple cds from ubuntu and I must admit they are very professional.
<|QuaD|> can u take a pic?
<|QuaD|> are they pressed?
<wig> |QuaD|, yeah, it is.
<|QuaD|> nice... are they free?
<wig> i got some myself, very cool.
<wig> yea
<|QuaD|> how do i get them?
<K-otiK> is there a dvd player for ubuntu?
<wig> |QuaD|, shipit.ubuntulinux.org   i think
<alka_trash> K-otiK: a DVD player? you can use totem or mplayer to play dvds
<wezzer> how long does it take to receive ubuntu cd's from order?
<wezzer> usually
<|QuaD|> wig: are they livecd or regular or both?
<alka_trash> both
<wig> both
<K-otiK> alright
<jdub> |QuaD|: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1101881019
<|QuaD|> whats the max we can order?
<|QuaD|> jdub: thanks :)
<jdub> depends if you've got a good reason for ordering an insane amount.
<|QuaD|> i want 20 x86, 5 ppc, and 10 AMD64s
<|QuaD|> is that insane?
<wezzer> I'll send few cd's to my friends who use windows xp :^)
<jdub> not even remotely
<rory__> i wanna order like 200
<crimsun> |QuaD|: no, that's completely within the realm of any hardcore computer geek. You just have to decide whether you are one. =)
<|QuaD|> jdub: so somewhere around 5o is fine
<rory__> then i can do my whole wall with cds
<|QuaD|> i just want to distribute them
<crimsun> oh, CDs.
<crimsun> n/m
<jdub> |QuaD|: you can order more than that. shipping is the expensive bit, not pressing the cds.
<|QuaD|> jdub: we pay shipping???
<jdub> depends what you mean by "we"
<jdub> you didn't see a credit card field on the order form, did you?
<|QuaD|> who pays
* Treenaks guesses Canonical pays
<|QuaD|> haha
<|QuaD|> good point
<jdub> |QuaD|: shipit's pretty clear: "The Ubuntu team will send you Ubuntu CDs at no charge, for you to install and share. We will cover the cost of shipping the CDs to you as well."
* sid77 hi
<|QuaD|> hehe i read that
<|QuaD|> then when you talked about shipping being expensive
<rory__> mark shuttleworth pays
<jdub> canonical pays.
<Gwildor_> same thing
<|QuaD|> now i just gotta wait for the next batch to ship
<rory__> hehe
<|QuaD|> 2 weeks it says
<Gwildor_> mine took like 15 days
<jdub> Gwildor_: (technically not.)
<Gwildor_> shipped the 11th........got it the 26th
<|QuaD|> Gwildor_: how do you know when they shipped
<Gwildor_> shipit said the 11th
<wig> ogra, you here?
<|QuaD|> ohh, i wonder when these will ship
<Gwildor_> no idea
<|QuaD|> i cna't wait to distribute these
<stuNNed> how can i find out when mine will ship?
<rory__> log into shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<stuNNed> k
<alka_trash> here's a picture of the cd
<alka_trash> http://kazakshan.homeip.net/gallery/album15/p1000292
<|QuaD|> rory__: it doesn't actually say when i don't believe
<rory__> ok
<|QuaD|> alka_trash: thanks, http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1101881019
<stuNNed> i logged in but doesn't say when they might ship (updated quant as well) :D
<rory__> u can work it out though
<rory__> because they give starting date
<rory__> and say every 2 weeks after that
<alka_trash> http://kazakshan.homeip.net/gallery/album15/p1000294 one more  with Heineken too
<|QuaD|> how is the live cd?
<subterrific> i'm about to format my gentoo server and install ubuntu, i think i've backed up everything i need, but does anyone have suggestions of what to backup...nothing is too obvious, i'm tired as hell :)
<|QuaD|> subterrific: /home, /etc
<subterrific> |QuaD|: got em
<rory__> hehe
<rory__> /
<alka_trash> I installed it on a station at work and it boot quite nicely,  I was amazed on how fast it was. the computer I installed it on was a dell with 512 megs ( the only thing that was off was the resolution was a little screwy)
<|QuaD|> subterrific: unless you store things in weird ways I ASSUME you will be fine
<|QuaD|> is there a /root?
<stuNNed> subterrific, depends on what services you run as well
<subterrific> |QuaD|: yes, but nothing important there
<ghita> hello
<|QuaD|> yup
<|QuaD|> hey ghita
<subterrific> stuNNed: postfix, courier-imap-ssl, httpd, sshd thats it
<ghita> i a'm back with my cdrom problem
<ghita> it wasn't the cd
<ghita> i tryed the expert mode
<melazyboy> Does anyone here have an IBM Xseries laptop?
<|QuaD|> ghita: then mostlikely your motherboard isn't supported
<|QuaD|> wait
<|QuaD|> is it a laptop?
<ghita> nope
<ghita> via kt333
<ghita> pc
<stuNNed> subterrific, then might want to back up your mail/www dir's, as well as any keys you might use with sshd
<|QuaD|> via's are usually supported
<|QuaD|> hmm
<ghita> it works with all the other distros
<ghita> slackware,fedora,mandrake
<ghita> etc.
<|QuaD|> ghita: i dunno, i am not a developer
<K-otiK> can totem play encrypted DVD's?
<subterrific> keys should all be in /etc, mail is in ~/.maildir, and /var/www is just squirrelmail and phpmyadmin, nothing i can't easily replace
<|QuaD|> K-otiK: no idea
<subterrific> stuNNed: so i think i got all that covered
<|QuaD|> subterrific: your probably all set then
<ghita> it say that it cannot load ide-mod,ide-probe-mod,ide-detect,ide-floppy
<|QuaD|> ghita: you stumped me
<|QuaD|> do an md5checksum
<rory__> my ubuntu install crashed because it said it ran out of disk space
<rory__> so i rebooted
<rory__> now how do i get it to carry on and install all the packages?
<|QuaD|> rory__: how much space you got
<rory__> 2.8GB free
<rory__> it was some complication with vmware virtual disk
<|QuaD|> oh
<rory__> but theres lots of space
<|QuaD|> i would make it bigger
<|QuaD|> make a 5 gb virtual disk
<rory__> its 4gb now i think
<rory__> which should be ok
<|QuaD|> so start over
<|QuaD|> rory__: you got a legit copy of vmware or pirated?
<rory__> eval
<rory__> so loegit
<rory__> legit
<|QuaD|> oh ok
<rory__> im just doing an install of ubuntu so i can take screenshots of install for our wiki page
<rory__> tried "base-config new" which didnt help so tryin "base-config" now
<|QuaD|> oh, i didn't realize ou ran the site
<rory__> no its for company wiki, not ubuntu wiki
<rory__> although i may paste a link there
<|QuaD|> what compan?
<rory__> small software development company in south africa
<|QuaD|> oh, and you need pictures of ubuntu?
<rory__> yeah, just to make it easy for users to set up their own workstation when im not here
<|QuaD|> oh ok
<Solipsis> Everyone here a developer?
<subterrific> alright, time to format.
<rory__> are you a developer Solipsis?
<|QuaD|> Solipsis: i am
<|QuaD|> just not of ubuntu
<Solipsis> I work for amazon.com, but I am not yet working in the dev dept
<|QuaD|> Solipsis: what do you do there?
<Solipsis> Still tryin gto finish college...
<|QuaD|> i would LOVE a job with them
<rory__> kinda answers your own question doesnt it...
<Solipsis> QuaD: exception handling
<|QuaD|> ?
<crimsun> Solipsis: you doing QA?
<|QuaD|> you program exception handlers?
<subterrific> try {} catch (...) {}
<rory__> lol
<|QuaD|> subterrific: thats what i was thinking
<Solipsis> It's pretty mundane. I find where and why addresses break and then work to fix them
<subterrific> |QuaD|: me too, hehe
<rory__> i think everyone here prob thought that :p
<stuNNed> subterrific, sounds like a plan, any other data you might have like files, all can think of, which normally is in /home i guess, what about /usr/local ?
<subterrific> stuNNed: yeah, i just went through /usr/local didn't see anything
<|QuaD|> Solipsis: how is the pay (if you don't mind me asking)
<Solipsis> Uh, not so good for me, but programmers make decent pay over time.
<LucidVisions> Solipsis: your in the seattle area a?
<|QuaD|> want to get me a job there :)
<|QuaD|> computer/electrical engineer graduating in may ;)
<Solipsis> Yeah, Seattle. So keep that in mind when thinking money!
<|QuaD|> i can also take on software engineering positions, strong software development background
<Solipsis> It's not cheap here.
<|QuaD|> avg in seattle is like 65 outof college for cs/ee degrees
<LucidVisions> I live in the sillicon forest
<LucidVisions> its the same 3 hours south
<LucidVisions> lol
<rory__> 65 what?
<rory__> thousand dollars?
<Solipsis> QuaD: You should check out the amazon website for job info. They really need more people with tech exp
<|QuaD|> yes
<|QuaD|> problem is that i have no real work experience (other than research on stochiastic processes)
<rory__> $65000 out of college?
<|QuaD|> yea
<|QuaD|> microsoft starts at 73
<rory__> jees
<|QuaD|> i interviewed for them
<Solipsis> I worked as a chef for years, and never finished my CS degree.
<rory__> im getting about $500 a month here
<rory__> and thats when the dollar is shit compared to the rand
<Solipsis> It's more about getting in the door first, and then show off.
<crimsun> |QuaD|: MS is very, very non-career path
<rory__> when the rand was weak it prob worked out to about $280
<YokoZar> Hello, I've updated a Debian package that has gotten rather out of date (wine).  The package will soon be up on the main upstream website.  It could probably take a few weeks to get into the main Debian tree, due to the uh...bureaucracy.  Is there anyway I could get it into Ubuntu earlier?
<Solipsis> rory: where are you? I would starve on 500
<rory__> i finish my cs degree next year hopefully
<|QuaD|> rory__: how do you stand compared to the rest of the country?
<|QuaD|> crimsun: yeah i know
<rory__> Solipsis, south africa
<rory__> i get R3000/month
<Solipsis> Portland is good for linux folks
<rory__> which isnt a lot
<Solipsis> Linus lives there now.
<rory__> but this is just a job im doing for some experience
<rory__> divide any R figure by 6 to get $
<LucidVisions> Yeo,,,I was at OSDL the other day,,was sitting in the lounge trying to spot him
<Solipsis> Then, Seattle is only three hours away. Plus, you get to feel good about living in a better town than Sea
<|QuaD|> rory__: how are you compared to the rest of your contry (high, middle, low class)
<LucidVisions> hehe
<rory__> you can rent a room here for about R2000/month
<|QuaD|> I would do portland
<|QuaD|> if i could find a job
<rory__> |QuaD|, kinda hard to say, because i'd say upper middle for my background but im a student so its kinda low at the moment
<|QuaD|> how much you expect to make once you graduate>'
<robert_> hello ;) I wonder if there is possible to convert ubuntu to debian by edit the /etc/apt/sources.list with debian unstable mirrors ?
<rhizo> LucidVisions: linus works out of his basement, silly ;)
<crimsun> robert_: "reverting" to Sid?
<rory__> |QuaD|, R10000 would be very nice for starting out
<|QuaD|> rhizo: garage... he has an office in his garage
<LucidVisions> I know,,but i was hoping he would pop in
<|QuaD|> rory__: how much is that a year
<robert_> crimsun: hmm.. yeah ?!
<rory__> R120 000
<crimsun> robert_: and are you starting from warty or hoary?
<crimsun> robert_: warty->sid is doable
<|QuaD|> i meant in dollars :)
<robert_> crimsun:warty
<rory__> a 2 bedroom flat with lounge and bathroom is about R800 000
<crimsun> robert_: hoary->sid is a lot more painful
<rory__> divide by 6 |QuaD|
<robert_> crimsun: okey,. ..
<|QuaD|> $0k a year is ver nice?
<|QuaD|> that is boarderline poverty here
<rhizo> how about warty->sarge ?
<|QuaD|> *$20k
<robert_> crimsun: brb, i'm at work .. ;)
<crimsun> warty->sarge is doable if you're very careful.
<rory__> well the developers at this company get about $1000/m i think
<robert_> crimsun: if i add debian unstable in sources.list and do a apt-get dist-upgrade, will this work ?
<|QuaD|> rory__: how much would something like a computer cost (medium specs)
<crimsun> robert_: if you only add sid lines without removing warty{-security} lines, you may encounter problems.
<crimsun> robert_: and of course you need to `sudo apt-get update' first
<rory__> you can get entry level for abt $500
<rory__> top for abt $2000
<rory__> quite the same
<|QuaD|> robert_: the test is to add both ubuntu AND debian lines
<|QuaD|> watch it go crazy
<robert_> crimsun: okey, nice to know
<subterrific> yikes, this is scary
<|QuaD|> rory__: so they are cheaper then here
<crimsun> |QuaD|: it works just fine.
<|QuaD|> alright
<|QuaD|> bed time
<crimsun> |QuaD|: I've been doing precisely that since the Warty prerelease.
<subterrific> i select a partition to format in the ubuntu-installer and i changes a different partition
<rory__> dont think so....
<|QuaD|> its 3:26AM
<robert_> QuaD: Okey, thx
<subterrific> it
<|QuaD|> gotta be up at 8
<LucidVisions> Solipsis: if you evey make it down to portland,,fill out this form to become and assotiate http://www.osdl.org/join_form and the lab is in Beaverton
<LucidVisions> I go in once a week or so
<LucidVisions> Andrew morton was in a few weeks ago
<wig> can someone take a look at this post:
<wig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6725
<itfayeci> hii
<itfayeci> hii
<itfayeci> how are your
<itfayeci> hii
<itfayeci> how are you
<tommie_> hello :)
<itfayeci> my name is cihan
<itfayeci> what is your name
<LucidVisions>  Solipsis: you got off before i got a chance to give ya a heads up,, if you evey make it down to portland,,fill out this form to become and assotiate http://www.osdl.org/join_form and the lab is in Beaverton
<subterrific> wig: that sucks, modems blows :(
<wig> subterrific, indeed.
<wig> some of us must suffer so you can live
<Tsjoklat> wig if I find someone that can help, I'll send them your way
<LucidVisions> solipsis: i pop in once a week or so
<subterrific> wig: you'll have fiber in the after life though
<wig> Tsjoklat, awesome.
<wig> subterrific, oh yes
<Tsjoklat> subterrific not going to help him/her/it now eh :P
<itfayeci> how are you friends
<subterrific> well i just formatted my gentoo system, so i'm all in on ubuntu
<subterrific> hope it works
<jdub> it'll take you three days to rebuild gentoo... :)
<subterrific> jdub: not with this amd64 box, its a monster
<Tsjoklat> ah how do you like it subterrific? still recovering?
<wezzer> my friend installed gentoo and I installed ubuntu
<wezzer> it took 30 min for me and 2 days for him to get it installed
<Tsjoklat> gentoo is going to have a graphical installer... hehe
<subterrific> jdub: btw, i noticed a bug in the installer custom disk partition tool
<Tsjoklat> wezzer the compiling/d/l just got too much for myself
<subterrific> jdub: i selected my sda1 partition and edited it to make it /boot and when it got back to the list of disks, hda1 had been changed instead
<subterrific> jdub: i just kept selecting sda1 and changing it and it finally worked, then i told it not to touch hda1
<subterrific> jdub: so i guess it worked, but it was a scary bug, haven't checked bugzilla yet...
<robert_> I do have a new laptop that debian woody won't detect my hardware, i know that its possible to convert libranet to debian sarge, but i dont like libranet so i will give it a try to convert ubuntu instead ...
<jdub> morning mbp
<jdub> robert_: easier and better to install from scratch
<robert_> jdub: yes
<robert_> jdub: ;)
<mangoturtle> can somebody help me??  I cannot boot any livecds on my athlonxp
<mangoturtle> not ubuntu or gentoo or quantian
<Treenaks> mangoturtle: what's the error message on the ubuntu one?
<mangoturtle> no error message, it just starts up grub and hangs
<Treenaks> mangoturtle: "hangs"? on what screen?
<Treenaks> the grub screen or the "progress bar" one?
<mangoturtle> nope
<Treenaks> which one then?
<mangoturtle> it tries to start grub 1.5 or somethin
<Treenaks> yes, stage 1.5
<mangoturtle> yeah stage 1.5
<mangoturtle> and it just hangs there
<Treenaks> mangoturtle: are you trying i386 or amd64 boot CDs?
<mangoturtle> won't give me progress bar or anything
<Tsjoklat> hey Treenaks
<mangoturtle> x86 livecd
<Treenaks> hey Tsjoklat !
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Bugalugs> my teacher just gave me a copy of an ubuntu cd (with the case and all, heh), just trying to find any reason to convert from my normal debian desktop
<Bugalugs> if you wanna say anythign feel free while i browse the site
<Bugalugs> :)
<jdub> Bugalugs: who is your teacher? :)
<Bugalugs> geoff robertson from sydney, AU
<jdub> oh cool
<jdub> you're at tafe?
<Bugalugs> yep
<rory__> jees
<Bugalugs> just finished today :)
<jdub> i used to do guest lessons in his class :)
<jdub> was pia there?
<Bugalugs> got geoff again next year
<Bugalugs> oh really?
<rory__> i doubt any of my teachers from school have a clue abt linux
<Bugalugs> pia i dont know the name
<Bugalugs> is that a nickname?
<jdub> no
<jdub> she's doing proctoring for the exams
<jdub> you doing an exam tomorrow night?
<Bugalugs> ah ok no women (or girls for that matter) came into my class
<rory__> lol
<Bugalugs> ah no i was just doing the intro course, ididnt realise i could have done LPI straight away
<Bugalugs> so i bored myself for 6 months
<jdub> heh
<mangoturtle> i can boot into my p4 laptop just fine with the livecd, so i know it's not bad copy
<jdub> you can do the lpi whenever you want
<jdub> but doing the class really helps
<Bugalugs> i'm doing LPI next year and geoff is running a LAMP course next year
<jdub> cool
<Bugalugs> might do cisco too but i dont know
<jdub> have you been to slug or the debian sig?
<Bugalugs> hes offering it all for like 150$ so i might just for the fact its so cheap
<Bugalugs> nah
<Tsjoklat> good morn daniels
<daniels> morning
<Tsjoklat> nine o'clock talking about prompt daniels :P
<Bugalugs> jdub, when did you do geoff's class?
<daniels> 0858, even
<jdub> Bugalugs: i haven't :)
<Bugalugs> ah ok you just know him then?
<Tsjoklat> 08.59 :)
<jdub> Bugalugs: i've done guest lessons
<jdub> yeah, geoff comes along to slug
<mangoturtle> treenaks: any ideas?
<Bugalugs> yea he mentioned it to us before going to one of those just isnt conveniant for me at the moment, i went to a LUG in christchurch (NZ) before i came to australia
<Treenaks> mangoturtle: don't know, maybe some BIOS setting?
<Bugalugs> it was alright but they had some bloke from IBM there talking about something
<Bugalugs> i was preoccupied with learnin to burn CDs at the time lol
<mangoturtle> treenaks:... hmmm ok... i'll try updating the bios
<ajmitch_> yeah, I think the same IBM guy talked at dunedin
<Bugalugs> did he give out tux pins?
<ajmitch_> yep
<Bugalugs> yea he didnt give me one
<Bugalugs> prick
<Bugalugs> >:|
<subterrific> ugh, the installer is really buggy when you customize partitions
<ajmitch_> that's a shame :)
<ajmitch_> I'm in australia at the moment as well
<Bugalugs> bloody kiwis
<Bugalugs> lol
<Bugalugs> yea?
<Bugalugs> where abouts?
<ajmitch_> I might get along to the LUV meeting next week
<subterrific> it set my root=(hd2,0) which is my /home not /boot
<ajmitch_> melbourne
<Tsjoklat> kiwis are New Zealanders ....
<Bugalugs> ah ok cool im in sydney
<Tsjoklat> Australians are the skippies
<Bugalugs> Tsjoklat, 10/10 for effort
<Tsjoklat> Bugalugs ta
<Bugalugs> kiwis are actually short, dumb, flightless birds :)
<Bugalugs> i dont even think they see very good
<ajmitch_> they're fairly blind
<ajmitch_> and dig around at night in the dirt
<Bugalugs> and thats what represents us :)
<Bugalugs> at least a kangaroo will take you on
<Tsjoklat> you mean kick your arse
<Bugalugs> yeah and that, but see.. w ehave rifles, they dont :)
<Tsjoklat> ah Bugalugs don't tell me you've been on kanga safaris?
<rory__> heh
<Bugalugs> nah
<Bugalugs> just saw on the news coupl eyears ago
<Bugalugs> the army was out shooting em
<robert_> I'm kind of new to linux so i wonder if you do a dist-upgrade (convert ubuntu to debian sarge) will it remove the ubuntu "package" completely ?
<Bugalugs> coz they were being a problem in melbourne or something
<Amaranth> no
* ajmitch_ checks if his package has hit hoary yet
<Amaranth> ubuntu slaps a "ubuntu-x" on the end of its package versions
<Amaranth> so it isn't compatible with debian packages
<Tsjoklat> Bugalugs though I don't like the safari deals.. kanga steak does taste good
<Amaranth> they'll install and it'll all seem alright, until your first version conflict
<Amaranth> the one that makes you uninstall everything :P
<rory__> lol
<jdub> cross-grading is waaaay not the way to do it
<ajmitch_> great, that was a fairly fast sync with sid
<Bugalugs> when i first came to australia and saw kangaroo meat for sale i thought it was kinds of weird
<Bugalugs> it would be lik eating my pet
* Amaranth tried converting sarge to ubuntu for GNOME 2.8
<Bugalugs> if i was australian that is
<rory__> u can buy kangaroo meat?
<Bugalugs> i didnt realise they were more of a pest here
<Amaranth> 2 days later i wiped the drive and just installed ubuntu
<jdub> Bugalugs: we are the only country that can legally eat every animal depicted on our coat of arms :)
<rory__> lol
<Bugalugs> LOL
<Tsjoklat> jdub :P
<Bugalugs> thats goin in my quotedb
<Bugalugs> didnt know that
<rory__> in south africa we eat springbok and lions
<Tsjoklat> Bugalugs you are import OZ?
<rory__> dont know if there are any others
<Bugalugs> yep
<Amaranth> bald eagles don't even taste good, why would i want to eat one ;)
<ajmitch_> yet you don't kill possums
<rory__> we have a new coat of arms
<Bugalugs> me and my friends used to kill possums on the farm in NZ
<Tsjoklat> Bugalugs where from org?
<Bugalugs> bloody things eat our apples !
<ajmitch_> heh
<Bugalugs> im from NZ, christchurch
<Bugalugs> we used to shoot em with those joey guns
<Amaranth> heh, possums are everywhere
* ajmitch_ is from a little further south :)
<Bugalugs> tube with rubber glove finger on it
<Amaranth> bb gun?
<Tsjoklat> Bugalugs cool beans I lived in Birkdale myself
<Bugalugs> never heard of it heh
<Tsjoklat> :P
<Bugalugs> im only a youngen though
<Bugalugs> 19
<Bugalugs> left NZ at 17
<logic> Ah I am christchurch
<ajmitch_> poor chap
<Tsjoklat> <-- likes to burry herself in places nobody ever heard of...
<ajmitch_> logic: great to see more kiwis here
<Bugalugs> cool im going on holiday to NZ in 3 weeks
<Tsjoklat> Crispin TX anyone know that place?
<Bugalugs> 2weeks sorry
<Bugalugs> for 3 weeks, lol
<logic> :)
<Bugalugs> christchurch for 1 week to see mum and auckland for 2 weeks to see dad and "the tribe"
<Bugalugs> too much family :|
<ajmitch_> heh
<Tsjoklat> Bugalugs never enough family!
<ajmitch_> I'll be back in NZ in 4
<Bugalugs> yerr
* Bugalugs failed his P's today :(
<mbp> jdub!
<Bugalugs> wanted to go to NZ as a licences driver but ohwell
<mbp> jdub: where are you?
<ajmitch_> hopefully I'll get ubuntu cds showing up in a couple of months, just in time for hoary :)
<rory__> lol
<ajmitch_> Bugalugs: not enough time to resit?
<jdub> mbp: home. :-)
<Tsjoklat> Bugalugs are you Maori?
<Bugalugs> nah im white
<Bugalugs> pakeha or so
<Bugalugs> heh
<rory__> its so refreshing to come onto a server with ppl from other countries
<ajmitch_> :)
<Tsjoklat> Bugalugs blanda :P
<rory__> ive mainly stuck to our local servers here
<chemaja>  .au here
<Tsjoklat> lost here
* ajmitch_ would like to install ubuntu on a decent computer though
<Bugalugs> spend some time in sydney and youll know multicultural
<Bugalugs> everyone i meet is from somewhere else in the world
<ajmitch_> since the only system I've installed on has some issues with USB
<chemaja> or melb
<ajmitch_> chemaja: true.. I've been here in melbourne for 2 weeks now
<chemaja> ajmitch_: which part
<ajmitch_> chemaja: out ringwood way at the moment
<mbp> jdub, i hope you would be proud of how crack-free my arch replacement is
<ajmitch_> staying with a friend
<chemaja> k
<ajmitch_> mbp: compatible with tla?
<chemaja> i'm near southland
<jdub> mbp: archive compatible?
<subterrific> hey pepsi_
<Tsjoklat> hey pepsi_
<jdub> mbp: i've heard there are plans a-brewing for post-baz :)
<stvn> daniels: youthere?
<Tsjoklat> shhhh hij is aan het werk stvn :P
<stvn> Tsjoklat: heh, wanted to bug him with bad news ;)
<daniels> stvn: sup
<Tsjoklat> oh no stvn
<Tsjoklat> too early! he didn't have coffee/tea yet stvn!
<stvn> daniels: i tested the multi monitor setup of my laptop with a 19" screen capable, didn't work either, same error, laptop screen blank and crt @640x480
* itfayeci smiles
<stvn> hm, coffee..
<opi> mmm, coffee
<daniels> stvn: weird ... try "LVDSProbePLL" or "ReverseDDC" options
<stvn> moment ;)
<Tsjoklat> keep going stvn :)
<mbp> ajmitch_, no, not necessarily compatible, except through some kind of conversion layer
<daniels> stvn: if they don't work, send me the logs from all three and I'll check it out
<Tsjoklat> tea.. brb
<CraHan> what's the file you'd use to start some apps after login in with gdm?
<CraHan> I've tried .xsession, .Xsession and .xinitrc
<CraHan> and none do anything
<mbp> jdub, yes, with baz as more of a short-term compatible fix
<opi> .xinitrc would do
<CraHan> opi: even with gdm?
<opi> CraHan: Im not using it
* CraHan tries again
<stvn> coffee :)
<opi> CraHan: .xinitrc will execute after you log in
<opi> stvn: I've got one, too ;)
<stvn> daniels: i can send the log with LVDSProbePLL, that's the one I tried
<Tsjoklat> tea :)
<opi> stvn: Black, as Mordor's gates ;>
<Tsjoklat> and oliebollen
<stvn> indeed
<CraHan> oliebollen, mmmmmmmm
<CraHan> oliebollen are good :)
<daniels> stvn: ok -- reverseddc may well be useful also
<Tsjoklat> stvn what do you call oliebollen with banana? can't recall
<Tsjoklat> or did I just made something exotic myself
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: I think you made something exotic yourself
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: sounds nice though
<pepsi_> hi subterrific
<CraHan> opi: looks like in ubuntu hoary .xinitrc does not get parsed
<stvn> Tsjoklat: don't know tham
<stvn> them
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks yeah I guess so... was on the phone with me mum and thought oliebollen.. saw the banana and voila c'est tout
<CraHan> I added a line 'echo "test" > file' and it didn't get created
<stvn> Tsjoklat: something like bananenflappen?
<Treenaks> hm.. need to ask the local oliebollenkraam :)
<Tsjoklat> stvn yeah we shall name it like that :)
<daniels> CraHan: when you log in from gdm, .xinitrc is not parsed
<CraHan> daniels: any other file I can use then?
<Matt|> hi, yesterday in hoary updates, gnome-applets was removed. Was this intentional or can i reinstall them?
<Tsjoklat> next to the raspatatboer
<jdub> Matt|: don't always dist-upgrade
<Tsjoklat> talking about mum, phone
<Djrom> hi
<Matt|> jdub, kthx
<Matt|> jdub, i can put em back?
<Djrom> is there any problem on last Xorg !???
<jdub> Matt|: you can install them now, yes
<Matt|> jdub, thanks a lot
<daniels> CraHan: ~/.xsession
<CraHan> daniels: ok let me try that then
<daniels> Djrom: you'll need to be more specific.
<Matt|> you guys are producing packages so fast...
<Matt|> thanks for the hard work :)
<Djrom> after last upgrade (Xorg inclued), at reboot, black screen
<Djrom> no error
<CraHan> daniels: .xsession in my home dir has no effect :)
<Djrom> gdm is launched, but...black screen
<Djrom> i can login
<Djrom> gnome launched
<Djrom> but...black screen :x
<stvn> daniels: btw I was thinking does it matter that my laptop does 1280x800 whilst the crt does 1280x1024 (and higher)?
<Djrom> i need help :x
<CraHan> .xsession-errors does get created though
<Djrom> or new release of Xorg ^^
<CraHan> but only contains errors about openbox not finding a menu file
<stvn> Djrom: does Xorg log suggest anything?
<daniels> stvn: oh, right
<CraHan> other than that, no .xsession stuff being done
<CraHan> bug report?
<daniels> stvn: um, without doing Xinerama, you need to find a resolution both your laptop and your CRT will love
<Djrom> stvn , where is it ?
<stvn> Djrom: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daniels> CraHan: is ~/.xsession executable?
<Djrom> thx
<daniels> Djrom: what video card do you have?
<stvn> daniels: ah ok, too bad, i'll file a bug on the black screen ;)
<pepsi_> is cpu frequency scaling supposed to work in hoary?
<Djrom> daniels Trdient
<Djrom> Trident sry
<Treenaks> pepsi_: if it works on your CPU, I think so
<Djrom> mmm
<daniels> Djrom: woah
<daniels> Djrom: and it was working previously?
<pepsi_> Treenaks, when i boot up, it says frequency scaling isnt supported... i guess that means that my cpu doesnt support that?
<Djrom> on Xorg log, ii have "not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<Djrom> yep
<daniels> Djrom: keep going down
<Treenaks> pepsi_: uh, I think so
<Benotti> does anyone know wether it is possible to install the 32bit version of firefox 1.0 on ubuntu 64 bit so I could use flashplayer again?
<Djrom> hmm
<Djrom> (i'm trying something :o )
<subterrific> Benotti: its possible, but you'd have to hack it
<subterrific> Benotti: there is no nice easy way to do it
<CraHan> daniels: ah that might be it
<CraHan> I thought .xsession was just a file
<Benotti> since Im rather new with linux I wont do that then ;) But I do want to use firefox 1.0 but I cant find the 64 bit version on mozilla.org?
<zombics> how can i add modules to work at boot?
<scizzo> I get a few errors when booting... modprobe: FATAL Error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/hotplug etc
<Djrom> scizzo me too
<scizzo> I get alot of these msgs...
<Djrom> 2 msgs for me =)
<scizzo> 4 or 5 for me
<CraHan> daniels: tried making .xsession executable: no joy though
<Djrom> shpchp
<Djrom> and pciehp
<s-toned> hi, since I activated dualhead mode for my Matrox G550 it takes almost 2 minutes to start X. Any ideas to fix that?
<daniels> scizzo: those aren't actually problems
<Djrom> :'(
<Djrom> Xorg suxx
<scizzo> daniels: no...but "user enoying" :)
<daniels> Djrom: send me your log file (daniel.stone@canonical.com)
<daniels> scizzo: yeah
<Djrom> daniels , i'm trying.. =)
<Djrom> (recovery mode powa)
<scizzo> daniels: annoying even
<decypher_> Hey, does ubuntu support reiser4?
<calc> reiser4 isn't even in the kernel yet
<calc> its not even past alpha stage is it?
<chemaja> eheheh
<decypher_> Oh.  it is in Yoper.
<decypher_> Didn't know where debian was.
<decypher_> :-)
<decypher_> or, even the main kernel.
<decypher_> heh.
* decypher_ kicks himself for using reiser4.
<calc> you are helping him debug it :)
<Djrom> hsync range 28-33 oO
<calc> especially useful when it eats your data, that way it won't eat someone else's later on
<decypher_> Ah, yes.
<decypher_> It's so wonderful.
<subterrific> decypher_: you'll probably be fine. i haven't heard of anyone losing data with it
<chemaja> *should* be fine.
<chemaja> *SHOULD*
<chemaja> =)
<rory__> can someone explain to me the point of names like woody/warty/hoary/etc instead of versions?
<decypher_> Yeah.  Well, the only reason I'm kicking myself is 'cos now I cant switch away from Yoper, now that I've decided that I don't likeit.
<calc> subterrific: of course it hasn't been tested much as it isn't allowed into the main kernel since it changes way too much
<decypher_> like it. even.
<Benotti> anyone know where I could find the 64bit firefox 1.0?
<Treenaks> rory__: easier to remember :)
<decypher_> ooh.
<zombics> how can i make the nvidia module work at boot?
<rory__> not really Treenaks
<calc> Benotti: in hoary
<rory__> im lost most of the time
<Treenaks> zombics: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pitr> rory__: To promote linux amongst the female species! What woman would prefer a box with "1.0" on it above one with the attractive word "WOODY"?! :)
<subterrific> calc: well yeah, it was a complete rewrite, but one of the design principals from the beginning was atomic writes
<decypher_> ..and no.. ..uh..
<rory__> lol
<CraHan> damn, kinda annoying especially since openbox doesn't have an option of starting some applications after it's up and running
<decypher_> oh yeah.
<calc> Pitr: or hoary? ;)
<decypher_> and no cd burner.  :-(
<Benotti> but using that it also install other dependencies of hoary, I dont want that
<Pitr> calc: I never liked 'warty' ;)
<Treenaks> calc: or dual boot hoary/woody
<rory__> where the hell did they get "hoary" from?
<rory__> ubuntu has like the worst names ever
<rory__> warty and whorey
<Treenaks> rory__: it starts with an "h", like "hedgehog"
<calc> but sounds like...
<calc> hey they had to push the envelope their pr0n wasn't doing it anymore ;)
* calc hides
<rory__> i cant wait for "slut"
<zombics> Treenaks, thx :) found the file
<Treenaks> rory__: that might take some time :)
<rory__> "hey has anybody used slut yet?"
<rory__> "have you seen my slut?"
* chemaja vents and asks: "does anyone else find the linux userland a little undocumented, in general?"
<ironwolf> chemaja: all the time. :) but I'm generally in admin land so I don't worry so much ;)
<rory__> just try "man slut"
<calc> rory__: heh
<Djrom> help :'(
<chemaja> ironwolf: should you worry the MOST?
<CraHan> daniels: you have any other ideas I can try to get .xsession up and running?
<Djrom> daniels ..how can i send a mail with console :(
<ironwolf> chemaja: nah, admin land has lots of documentation.  Userland is a different beast.  Ubuntu is doing well in providing it, but more needs to be done.
<decypher_> Thanx everyone.  :-)
<ironwolf> Daniels: did you play with autoconf? and why does the battery monitor be all locked up after latest hoary update?
<decypher_> Oh.  Is there a way to install ubuntu from another distro, while it's on the hd?
<ironwolf> decypher_: not to my knowledge
<chemaja> ironwolf: ok, do you know where the doco for VT terminals is?
<decypher_> Hrm..  (determined evilgrin)
<chemaja> ironwolf: ie. keybindings, charsets, etc.
<rory__> decypher_ have you looked at the installfromknoppix page on the wiki?
<chemaja> ironwolf: or perhaps the user changeable files in /proc/sys ?
<rory__> perhaps thats an option
<zombics> how can i change the premitions (i want to ge in with my normal user) to my windows hd?
<ironwolf> chemaja: what kind of VT's?
<rory__> where have you mounted it?
<daniels> CraHan: no idea, sorry
<daniels> ironwolf: yes, and don't know
<daniels> Djrom: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | mail -s 'xorg from djrom' daniel.stone@canonical.com
<Djrom> ok =)
<ironwolf> daniels: well, when gnome loaded, I got 2 battery monitors, 1 has a % next to it, the other doesn't.
<hns> iz:???
<ironwolf> daniels: and neither is right clickable.
<zombics> rory__, i just need to eed something like mask=000 or something like this in the fstab but i dont remember it :/
<rory__> ok, i dont know
<daniels> ironwolf: nice!
<Djrom> mm
<ironwolf> daniels: no, not nice.... fix it!  ...please?
<Djrom> daniels , in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...i c'ant put an identifier for my monitor
<daniels> ironwolf: i don't know what the problem is to fix
<ironwolf> daniels: *sigh* that makes 2 of us. :(
<chemaja> ironwolf: whoops VCs (virtual consoles)
<ironwolf> chemaja: vnc works well. :)  VC's in ubuntu I haven't worked with.
<rory__> "Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the enterprise edition, we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms."
<rory__> theres an EE ?
<bob2> rory__: no
<bob2> not yet (and there may or may not be in the future)
<bob2> but if there as, it would also be Free and free.
<bob2> er, 'was'.
<herman_> is there an ubuntu way of sharing a folder on the windowsnet/samba
<herman_> questionmark
<Tomcat> I got a serious problem with Ubuntu...
<Tomcat> Sound is not working anymore...
<ironwolf> herman: yes
<ironwolf> tomcat: is esd running, and do you think it should be.
<herman_> ironwolf, please enlighten me:)
<Tomcat> Yesterday I added an account for my dad, and let him log in while I was logged in... sound didn't work for him, so I figured that two users can't access sound at the same time.
<Moof> herman_: you start by installign samba
<Tomcat> Now, even for one user sound doesn't work...
<Tomcat> Okay I'll check.
<ironwolf> herman_: mount -t smbfs -o username=user //computername/share /mnt/mountpoint
* Moof hmmms
<Moof> there doesn't appear to be an easy samba configurator for ubuntu, which is strange
<herman_> ironwolf, hmz i mean sharing a local folder
<Tomcat> ironwolf: esd is running
<Moof> herman_: you need to install samba
<ironwolf> tomcat: try killing it
<Moof> it doesn't come as standard
<zombics> how can i mount my win driver with premision to my normal user?
<herman_> Moof, yes ok
<herman_> Moof, i think i was just hoping for some rightclickking and then selecting share this folder;p
<Tomcat> Oh ffs lol..
<rory__> permission to read or to write?
<Tomcat> PCM was at level 0...
<Tomcat> Sound was working perfectly, just without noise :)
<Tomcat> Well, thanks ironwolf. :)
<netmonk> anyone using Ubuntu on iMac?
<ironwolf> herman_: Applications-->System Tools-->Shares is the gui to samba sharing.
<bob2> netmonk: it's best to just ask your question
<ironwolf> tomcat: did that work?
* chemaja waves goodbye to Ubuntu, as he prepares his decent into the murky depths of FreeBSD
<Treenaks> ironwolf: yes, but that doesn't work if you don't have a root pw
<Treenaks> (it uses su isntead of sudo)
<chemaja> it's been a great distro
<chemaja> but
<chemaja> linux is linux.
<herman_> ironwolf, ah thats nice. but i think i need to install that tool. you know the tools name?
<netmonk> can someone using Ubuntu on iMac tell me if works, how does it behave and so on, pls?
<chemaja> (undocumented, and slightly scattered)
<bob2> chemaja: it will work fine
<chemaja> so
<bob2> chemaja: undocumented? how so?
<ironwolf> herman_: sudo shares-admin
<ironwolf> treenaks: good to know.
<chemaja> bob2: in many ways. for instance, run "man 2 intro" on linux, then on a BSD
<chemaja> bob2: where's the keybindings/charsets info for Virtual Consoles?
<chemaja> bob2: how do i manipulate /proc/sys/net/* ?
<chemaja> etc.
<ironwolf> herman_: samba
<bob2> chemaja: man 2 intro is replaced by many billions of other docs in linux
<bob2> chemaja: setterm, but how often do you do that?
<herman_> ironwolf, that tool in not installed. i got samba package installed now
<bob2> chemaja: you read the documentation in the kernel for that, in the same place the rest of /proc is documented
<bob2> if you mean 'not everything in linux is in manpages', then yes, you're right
<chemaja> bob2: but how do i know to use setterm?
<calc> some things are in info pages... ;)
<bob2> chemaja: man setterm, surprisingly
<chemaja> bob2: i could figure it out on a bsd box pretty quick.
<chemaja> bob2: no, how do i know it exists.
<bob2> chemaja: you run man?
<chemaja> bob2: and how do i know to look in the kernel doc for /proc
<chemaja> bob2: man what
<bob2> chemaja: where else would you look?
<chemaja> bob2: man "how do i change my keybindings for VC?"
<bob2> chemaja: how do you know what man page to read in freebsd?
<chemaja> bob2: i read the Handbook
<bob2> chemaja: what on earth does 'keybindings for VC' mean?
<rory__> well i did "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and rebooting so hopefully this works
<bob2> chemaja: do you mean in your shell?
<chemaja> bob2: ie shift-pgup
<bob2> chemaja: what handbook?
<bob2> chemaja: you can change them?
<chemaja> bob2: the handbook for the respective bsd system
<Treenaks> chemaja: I think those require kernel changes?
<Treenaks> chemaja: try ldp.org
<chemaja> bob2: dunno -- i just want to know them
<bob2> chemaja: but you didn't read the linux ones?
<bob2> chemaja: no idea, and you're the first person I've ever see ask about it
<bob2> if you prefer freebsd, then go for it, but don't troll with things like 'linux is undocumented'
<chemaja> bob2: i didn't find anything about it on the ubuntu website.
<chemaja> bob2: i'm not trolling
<chemaja> i'd rather stick with linux, FYI
<chemaja> bob2: i'm discussing a legitimate issue
<bob2> the ubuntu website is not a 'linux for people who think they are power users'
<bob2> guide
<bob2> www.tldp.org and www.debian.org/doc/ is more what you want
<chemaja> bob2: fair enough... my point is its hard to find where the doco IS for that kind of stuf.
<chemaja> in my experience, of course.
<bob2> yes, in your experience
<chemaja> bob2: i'm not saying linux is shit
<chemaja> bob2: i'm just saying i ahve trouble finding my way round
<chemaja> bob2: and i'm not exactly a n00b
<bob2> ok
<chemaja> afaik Ubuntu is awesome.
<chemaja> but i'm going to run BSD for a while
<chemaja> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
<CraHan> there, bug filed
<Snipes> Hi everybody!
<CraHan> .xinitrc works find with startx, .xsession and .Xsession fail/are ignored
<CraHan> s/find/fine
<bob2> just use .xsession
<bob2> since it's the 'correct' one on debian
<CraHan> bob2: .xsession fails
<CraHan> after login in with gdm .xsession is ignored
<bob2> of course
<bob2> you have to select 'user session' or such
<Djrom> daniels , mail sent
<CraHan> aha!
<CraHan> unfortunately there's no such thing as a user session :)
<bob2> there's some option in the session menu
<CraHan> at least not in gdm's session list
<bob2> on debian it's 'Debian session'
<CraHan> last, xfce, default system session, gnome, openbox, failsafe gnome and failsafe terminal
<daniels> Djrom: ta
<bob2> default system doesn't work?
<CraHan> yeah trying that now
<CraHan> bit of a strange name though
<CraHan> great
<CraHan> that's working
<CraHan> thanks bob2
<bob2> np
<bob2> a better name would be a good wishlist bug, imho
<Djrom> daniels ?
<CraHan> I'll add it
<daniels> Djrom: i haven't got it yet, but it's coming
<Djrom> =)
<zombics> how can i change permission to my /mnt/widnows driver? :/
<bob2> in /etc/fstab
<bob2> add 'umask=002' to the option field
<zombics> bob2, THX ! :D
<|progenic|> excuse me, i want to ask about something that i check from system monitor to check my HDD space FAT32 it states that my HDD already 100% of usage, but when i go to windows, i found out that i still have 4GB, can somebody help me to solve this prob ?
<rory__> anyone know how to install vmware tools on warty?
<Amaranth> is it an RPM?
<frogbert> I read I could get some help here
<verden01> Hi
<bob2> frogbert: ask away
<bob2> rory__: vmware doesn't provide ubuntu packages?
<rory__> |progenic|, try running "df -h" in a terminal windows
<verden01> I/ve just installed KDE and need to configure k3b but i can't log in as root?
<rory__> not sure bob2
<frogbert> okay I can't figure out how to configure my sound card
<rory__> but clicking the "install vmware tools" didnt seem to work
<bob2> verden01: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<|progenic|> copy it here ?
<rory__> added uni and multiverse and cant find a vmware pkg
<bob2> |progenic|: no
<Djrom> daniels ?
<verden01> on ok i've just been putting sudo
<bob2> rory__: um, vmware isn't in ubuntu
<Amaranth> more then likely it wants to run on a terminal as root
<Myke> frogbert: what do you need with your sound card?
<bob2> frogbert: you shouldn't need to do anything
<|progenic|> rory__, it's stated already 100%
<rory__> i was looking to see if they had a tools deb
<|progenic|> but in windows i still see i got 4 GB
<bob2> rory__: isn't that non-free, too?
<bob2> |progenic|: how big is tha partition?
* calc built a gst-ffmpeg plugin and it works :)
<|progenic|> size = 112 GB, USed = 112
<frogbert> bob2, Myke: If I were to open volume control I get this error ""
<verden01> i've tried rootsudo as well and i keep getting a message that the password is incorrect
<frogbert> Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<bob2> verden01: you know you have to enter *your* password, right?
<Myke> first, did linux detected your sound card?
<bob2> frogbert: what sound card do you have?
<verden01> my user password
<frogbert> bob2, Nforce2 AC97 Audio Controller
<bob2> verden01: when running 'sudo'?
<bob2> frogbert: ok
<verden01> when i put in my user password it says that is incorrect as well
<|progenic|> but the weird thing is the number doesn't matched "/dev/sda5             112G  112G   69M 100% /mnt/D
<|progenic|> "
<Myke> frogbert: check if you have loaded the sound modules: lsmod | grep snd
<calc> the audio on mov files is broken though :\
<Myke> do that in shell, you should see some modules loaded
<rory__> bob2, no idea what the license of the vmware tools is
<calc> yea the ffmpeg plugin is much worse than the xine backend still :\
<frogbert> yeah there is a few there
<rory__> doesnt mutliverse contain non-free stuff?
<bob2> rory__: I'm pretty sure it's not distributable
<bob2> rory__: yes
<rory__> ouch
<bob2> rory__: but stuff at least has to be distributable
<Myke> you have this onde, right: snd-intel8x0 ?
<rory__> ye
<zombics> when i am trying to make a program my friend made i get this error: onfigure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<frogbert> Myke: yes
<Myke> ok, so your sound card was detected...
<zombics> how can i install GLIB? :/
<calc> install libglib2.0-dev
<calc> or libglib1.2-dev depending on what it wants
<Myke> run alsamixer
<calc> sounds like it might be wanting the old 1.2 version
<Myke> and see if you can run it :p
<elfik> hi
<elfik> here from spain
<elfik> i got some questions to ask
<Myke> hola elfik, como estas? :)
<ironwolf> elfik: welcome... ask away
<elfik> i have a good question....maybe too silly
<frogbert> The volume is up
<Myke> ok.. can you ear the sound?
<Myke> can you use programs like xmms to play sounds?
<frogbert> no
<frogbert> curious that
<elfik> which .deb do i have to install to have the fixed fonts?
<elfik> i mean which is the package to install?
<atropus> Does everybody know gftp?
<|progenic|> anybody ?
<Snipes> i do :P
<atropus> sorrey
<Snipes> Does Ubuntu have a kernel for 586-SMP machines? i dont see anything below 686-SMP.
<atropus> I have installed it but i haven't gftprc. Is it correct?
<verden01> it doesn't matter what i do i can't log in to a terminal as root. I've used sudo and my user password but neither work any ideas?
<|progenic|> elfik, check this http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/#extrafonts
<Myke> verden01: login as single
<Myke> i mean
<elfik> thanks |progenic|
<Myke> boot up your linux as single
<Snipes> antropus: is what correct?
<verden01> k i'll try that
<Myke> in ubuntu terms that should be the second option in grub menu
<Myke> rescue or something
<Myke> then, you can use: passwd root
<atropus> Snipes: I haven't gftprc file
<zombics> now when i am trying to make it tells me :configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Myke> and set up password for root
<atropus> and it can't run
<verden01> ok thanx
<zombics> calc, any ida?
<rory__> bob2, found a page with instructions for ubuntu on vmware
<Snipes> atropus: how did you install it?
<rory__> gonna try build from source now
<atropus> i have downloaded the deb packages from http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/g/
<verden01> i still can't log in as root to a terminal
<calc> zombics: you need the libgtk dev package, etc
<calc> zombics: those errors mean you don't have the needed development packages installed
<zombics> ther is a pack that will download all the things i need?
<tuxJr_14> hi guys
<tuxJr_14> or gals
<Myke> afk: still with sound problem?
<verden01> hey i still can't log in as root any more ideas?
<Myke> i've just noticed something.. by default... oss based apps don't work
<Snipes> atropus: gftp should create that file when it is run the first time. it will be at ~/.gftp/
<Myke> you can install oss suport on it
<Myke> or, you can change in most apps the sound system to use..
<tuxJr_14> guys, you gotta change the logo with the 3 people. guys in my school were making fun of it
<Myke> i was trying right now xmms and it doesn't work here either :)
<Myke> just open, xmms, and go to options
<Myke> and change from oss into esound or alsa
<rory__> <Myke> i've just noticed something.. by default... oss based apps don't work
<rory__> lol, thought oss there was "open source software"
<Djrom> :'(
<Myke> rory__: yes.. but, now kernel comes with alsa... alsa has a module to provide oss emulation of something
<rory__> ye i know
<atropus> Snipes: i type the command line : gftp but it doesn't run because it doesnt find gftprc file
<Myke> oss i guess means something like open sound system, or something like that...
<Myke> it's to early here to be sure on the details..
<Myke> i'm still in bed :)
<Myke> verden01: you can reboot your computer and when grub menu appears, press "esc"
<atropus> Snipes: my .gftp directory is empty
<Myke> then, select the second option, you have, the normal kernel, kernel in rescue mode and memtest, chose the second
<Mesta> hey daniels you there?
<|progenic|> anybody ? how to solve my space problem ? in windows i see that my partition still left wif 4 GB but in linux already used up all
<Myke> |progenic|: how big is your partition
<Myke> if, you do: sudo df
<Myke> do you still see it full?
<|progenic|> 112 GB
<|progenic|> all my harddisk
<Snipes> did you install it with sudo? have you tried running it with sudo? the only thing i can think of is permission problems. but im a newbie to ubuntu.
<|progenic|> yup, still full Myke
<Matt|> guys what package provides gnome-panel-screenshot do you know?
<Myke> |progenic|: wait.. i didn't understand then..
<Myke> you have one disc, with 112 gb, just with one partition, in windows you have 4 gb free, in linux, none
<|progenic|> yup
<|progenic|> correct
<Myke> are you running linux in vmware?
<|progenic|> nope
<|progenic|> i install it in my other HDD
<|progenic|> C
<|progenic|> this drive that full is D
<|progenic|> it's external HDD
<Matt|> also, nautilus doesn't seem to know which program to use to open .xls files. Is this something to do with the new openoffice packages?
<Snipes> atropus: sorry i cant help more, time to go. :(
<Myke> the external drive, is what? ntfs? vfat?
<|progenic|> FAT32
<atropus> Snipes: Ok
<|progenic|> all in FAT32
<herman_> is there some tool to browse an rsync share/repository/server ?
<Matt|> herman_, does nautilus do it?
<herman_> Matt|, not sure, rsync://ipadres is an invalid location
<Matt|> herman_, are you running an rsyncd?
<Matt|> herman_, because nautilus will do ssh nicely
<Matt|> guys what package provides gnome-panel-screenshot do you know?
<|progenic|> weird thing is, if i use du -sh i got 108 which is correct space, but df -h i got 100% used which is 112
<|progenic|> :S
<nessmuk> can anyone help a MacUser figure out how to load dvorak keymaps and easily switch back and forth to qwerty+
<nessmuk> erhm....I'm running Ubuntu now.
<theine> Hi, where can i get older versions of ubuntu .deb packages (i.e. linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386)?
<Treenaks> theine: why would you want an older version?
<Treenaks> theine: there are 2 versions: one in warty, one in hoary (I think..)
<theine> Treenaks, because the newer version doesn't play well with custom drivers for my wireless card
<theine> Treenaks: of course, i just get the warty one then...
<Treenaks> theine: fix the custom driver :)
<Matt|> theine, you have recompiled the driver again?
<Matt|> theine, i normally need to do that with my wireless driver after a change of kernels
<theine> Matt: yes I did, but I have major problems with the new linux-image
<Matt|> k
<Matt|> theine, file it maybe?
<theine> Matt: I don't think it's a bug
<Matt|> theine, k
<theine> Matt: The ipw2100 patch in the ubuntu kernel sources is just very different from the official kernel patch you get at ipw2100.sourceforge.net
<Treenaks> theine: what's wrong with it then?
<Matt|> theine, yeah it is the same with my wireless card, but even so you should be able to stop it from loading that one and load yours
<NanoTek> Does anyone have some troubles with grub and high disk capacity (200 GB for example). I cannot boot on it without making a lot of crtl+alt+suppr !!!
<Matt|> theine, do you start the card with a custom script of the networking script?
<theine> Matt: No
<Myke> theine: you can always download a pristine kernel, add the ipw2100 kernel patch and compile yourself
<theine> Matt: Do you?
<theine> Myke: Thanks, I know that
<theine> Treenaks: The version of the ipw2100 driver in the ubuntu kernel is just very old
<Myke> if you're afraid it's to complicated to match your current kernel configuration.. it's not... in /boot you have a file with your current config, just copy that to .config in the place you untar the kernel
<theine> Treenaks: i need a newer one to connect to my router
<cristiano> hi guys need a little explanation here:)
<Matt|> cristiano, sup
<cristiano> i have to install Matlab 7 for linux but when i use the ./install command it says "/bin/sh bad interpreter:permission denied" how can i solve this?
<rory__> change to root
<bob2> no
<cristiano> already done, but even under root it doesn't work
<bob2> cristiano: can you run 'mount' and look at the options for the disk you're running the script on?
<cristiano> bob2: ok i do it right now
<cristiano> bob2: btw, even if i copy all the cd on the hd the problem persists
<cristiano> bob2: this is what mount says about cdrom: /dev/hdd on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<cristiano> maybe the prob is a wrong version of "bash"? if so which version should i install?
<bob2> cristiano: remove the nonexecc option
<bob2> no, it's not a problem with bash
<bob2> run 'sh ./install'
<cristiano> ok i try
<subterri1ic> sweet, my transition from gentoo to ubuntu went really smoothly
<cristiano> IT WORKS!!!:D:D:D
<bob2> yeah
<subterri1ic> i got postfix-tls, courier-imap-ssl, and sshd configs all transitioned
<cristiano> bob2: THX BOB!!!:D:D:D
<bob2> the cd is mounted noexec, so it on't let you run stuff off it directly
<cristiano> bob2 never thought to use the command this way!
<Matt|> *grins* you're the bomb
<cristiano> :D
<bob2> hehe
<Matt|> hi bob2
<Matt|> hope you're getting on ok with the weather
<bob2> hey
<Matt|> gtg
<theine> Is it possible to mark certain packages as not to be upgraded?
<bob2> theine: you can put them on hold
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<theine> bob2: that's exactly what i want to do, but how?
<bob2> theine: I'm sure synaptic has an option somewhere...
<bob2> (I don't use it)
<theine> bob2: After taken a closer look I saw it does, most intuitively it's called ``lock version''... Thanks
<bob2> ah
<theine> That is so nice
<nessmuk> does anyone here use the dvorak keyboard layout?
<potato> I used to be on quertz for a while
<theine> potato: me too, but it's just totally vi incompatible... :)
<potato> hahaha
<potato> I thought vi was supposed to work on everything well
<nessmuk> potato theine I've heard that wrt Emacs also.
<theine> potato: well yes, but forward search ``shift-7'' and backwards shift ``shift-backslash'' is just very inconvinient
<theine> nessmuk: I'm sure it's the same with emacs
<theine> nessmuk: But I can't really tell
* potato just uses mcedit
<potato> I'm just a user, not an admin
<nessmuk> theine: a while back I was flush and bought a Dvortyboard for my linux box. It's cool but I'd like to know how to change the keymap
<potato> but I own my box :)
<nessmuk> potato: what's mcedit?
<bohrbug> In ubuntu, my cpu is idle for 5 seconds, then plunges to 75%, and then 5 seconds normal. How on earth can I narrow down the process that eats CPU every sixth second?
<theine> nessmuk: I always forget how to change the keyboard layout, but it's very easy
<theine> nessmuk: take a look at /usr/share/keymaps/i386/dvorak
<bob2> bohrbug: run top
<bob2> watch it carefully
<theine> nessmuk: in the console, you can just do ``loadkeys dvorak'', and something very similar under X...
<potato> nessmuk, it's the editor that comes with mc
<potato> mc = midnight commander
<theine> nessmuk: why not just use the gnome keyboard preferences?
<grif2010> hi guys! tell me plz..is the wine version from ubuntu repositories good or not...is it the last version?
<bohrbug> bob2: ok, thanks
<zombics> can some1 see something wrong with this lines in grub?
<zombics>  title=Windows XP
<zombics> <zombics> root (hd0,1)
<zombics> <zombics> makeactive
<zombics> <zombics> chainloader +
<theine> isn't it ``chainloader +1''
<theine> ?
<zombics> title=Windows XP
<zombics> root (hd0,1)
<zombics> makeactive
<zombics> chainloader +1
<zombics> here
<theine> ok :-)
<bob2> grif2010: warty was more or less frozen in june
<nessmuk> theine: I tried loadkeys but it didn't work. Can't see the option to select in the gnome prefs
<bob2> grif2010: so warty will have whatever version of wine sid had in june
<zombics> its still not working :/
<bob2> don't know if it's the latest or not
<Limix\away> hi
<zombics> my windows is in hda1
<Limix\away> how do i play mp3's
<Limix\away> on ubuntu
<bob2> Limix\away: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zombics> use xmms
<bob2> Limix\away: (it's in the FAQ mentioned in the topic, too)
<theine> nessmuk: it's under ``desktop preferences -> keyboard -> layouts''
<zombics> Limix\away, sudo apt-get install xmms
<kensai_>  06:55:29 up 167 days,  5:31,  0 users,  load average: 0.25, 0.23, 0.24
<paperflake> anyone know how to mount ntfs so user can read it and not only root ?
<Limix\away> zombics
<grif2010> bob2: i have tried to install wine but on stage MAKE it gives a mistake...can i send it to u in private?
<bob2> paperflake: use the 'umask=002' option to mount
<Limix\away> i dont have the internet on the labtop
<theine> nessmuk: there are several dvorak layouts in the right hand side
<bob2> grif2010: huh?  it's a package.
<Limix\away> can i put the file on a disk and run it to listen to mp3s
<Limix\away> ?
<grif2010> bob2: tar.gz
<zombics> o... you can put the .deb file there...
<bob2> grif2010: why don't you just use the package?
<Limix\away> can you tell me how hehe
<grif2010> bob2: deb?
<bob2> Limix\away: you can just download the gstreamer0.8-mad .deb
<bob2> grif2010: yes
<bohrbug> bob2: thanks, solved it, it was the usb-agent
<kensai_> paperflake, did you added users to the fstab line?
<paperflake> bob2, will this work then mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 umask=002    ?
<bob2> bohrbug: ah
<bob2> paperflake: no
<grif2010> bob2: i dont know how to install it...i ll have to read some stuff first...so anyway do u want to see the error?
<Limix\away> bob2: what's the URL for gstreamer0.8-mad .deb
<bob2> paperflake: mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<paperflake> kensai_, not sure what u mean
<Treenaks> Limix\away: just enable the 'universe' repository in synaptic
<bob2> grif2010: no, I don't
<bob2> grif2010: install the 'wine' package using synaptic
<Treenaks> Limix\away: the "update", then you can select it in the list
<paperflake> hmmm
<bob2> grif2010: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<paperflake> let me try
<Treenaks> Limix\away: or look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ztonzy> hey! anyone who has upgrade to a 2.6.9 kernel ? (for better hardware support)
<Limix\away> Treenaks: u tryed that but my laptop has no internet connection
<grif2010> bob2: ok...thanks!
<bob2> Treenaks: he/she has no internet access
<|progenic|> anybody, is there anyway i can fix my problem ? I have one HDD which is connected thru pcmcia and it has 112 GB size in FAT32, but when i browse from windows, i still have 4 GB, but in linux if i use df -h i see all 100% used up (112 GB), but if i use du -sh in that drive i see 108 but still i cannot copy anything into it, as it return error message that my drive already full
<nessmuk> theine: I only see scandinavian layouts, no English
<kensai_> my hoary broke in the worst matter
<kensai_> it was almos suicidal
<bob2> kensai_: hoary is expected to break sometimes
<Limix\away> i cant find the gstreamer0.8-mad .deb file
<nessmuk> theine:I'm wondering if I need to add a keymap so it shows in the options
<paperflake> bob2,  thanks i got it
<Limix\away> http://henrik.synth.no/deb/ does not work
<paperflake> kensai, what should it look like it fstab ?
<kensai> I cant get the freaking n with the ~ on top to work on gnome how can I make this?
<nessmuk> theine: when I ls in /usr/share/keymaps/i386/ it shows dvorak as one of the files
<nessmuk> theine: how do I load that?
<Limix\away> i i have the gstreamer file on disk
<Limix\away> what do i do to install it
<wii> Limix\away apt?
<Limix\away> gstreamer0.8-mad .deb
<cardador> Limix\away: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cardador> Limix\away: use synaptic to install stuff, dont dowload the debs yourself
<ztonzy> how do one know what webcams Ubuntu support ?
<paperflake> Limix\away, apt-get install <filename>
<kensai> paperflake, man is been ages since I don't mount windows I'll try and look to help you ;)
<zombics> can soem1 ssee something wrong with this?: title=Windows XP
<zombics> root (hd0,1)
<zombics> makeactive
<zombics> chainloader +1
<paperflake> kensai,  this is what i got .... /dev/hda1 /mnt/w2k ntfs user,uid=1000 0 0
<cardador> zombics: i have root (hd0,0), dont know if its the same for you
<Limix\away> ty
<zombics> cardador, you win is in hda1?
<cardador> zombics: yes
<zombics> so it can be it :) thx
<kensai> paperflake, /dev/hda1  /mnt/win  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0  0  0
<kensai> paperflake, that should do it
<theine> nessmuk: just use the keyboard preferences under gnome, that works for sure
<kensai> paperflake, and maybe add auto to the line like this, /dev/hda1  /mnt/win  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0  0  0
<kensai> paperflake, sorry like this: /dev/hda1  /mnt/win  ntfs  auto,nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0  0  0
<kensai> freaking hate having to use putty at university
<kensai> I should have installed linux on university pc's
<ReptiX> lol
<ReptiX> yUp
<kensai>  07:11:21 up 167 days,  5:47,  0 users,  load average: 0.37, 0.48, 0.35
<kensai> good the power of linux 167 days
<potato> a big uptime just means that your kernel is old :)
<rory__> lol
<jordi> phear the power of local root exploits :)
<kensai> jordi, lol
<rory__> kensai, at my university the commerce dept runs windows and the compsci dept runs freebsd with thin clients
<teringTuby> I 've lost my /boot/initrd.img files, how can i put ithem back so that at least one of my kernels will boot?...
<kensai> potato, well old kernels work better 2.6 isn't stable enough to be up 1 week ;)
<wii> wish a rootkit of santa
<kensai> rory__, Kool
<rory__> so whenever i actually need to get something done i use the commerce pcs :p
<rory__> its faster to use them and putty than the thin clients
<ReptiX> PLEAS EHELP ASAP URGENT: I HAVE cable internet its been working and now i can only chat and not see webpageS PLEASE HELP
<jordi> omg
<rory__> have you installed ubuntu ReptiX?
<potato> ReptiX, echo nameserver IP > /etc/resolv.conf
<ReptiX> yea
<nessmuk> theine: I can see dvorak in /usr/share/keys but I get an error when I try loadkeys in the console
<ReptiX> what?
<ReptiX> what do i type
<potato> IP being an IP of your ISPs DNS
<nessmuk> theine: it says Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<stuNNed> jordi, omg omg omg :)
<Kamion> teringTuby: they should just be symlinks to other files in /boot
<ReptiX> UM
<ReptiX> ?
<ReptiX> please
<kensai> my hoary broke in a way I can't use internet now
<kensai> I'll go back to SID again because of this
<kensai> :(
<teringTuby> kamion: i've done a dist-upgrade and now none of my kerneld will boot from grub, the inrd.imgs do not  exist...
<rory__> well i went back to windows cos of internet
<ReptiX> well my internet WAS working
<ReptiX> then when i wokeup turned my monitor on its not workin
<theine> nessmuk: yes, loadkeys doesn't work under X
<Myke> ReptiX: is dns down?
<theine> nessmuk: What's wrong with the keyboard preferences?
<ReptiX> maybe
<Myke> ReptiX: try to do: dig www.google.com
<theine> nessmuk: ...under gnome?
<Myke> in shell
<kensai> And maybe in 2020 when hurd is finished I'll switch ROFL
<mjr> kensai, hey, that's my plan too ;)
<ReptiX> ok
<ReptiX> dig: Couldn't find server 'IP': Temporary failure in name resolution
<theine> nessmuk: now i know, do ``setxkbmap dvorak''
<Myke> so, you problem is with dns, probably
<theine> nessmuk: instead of ``loadkeys dvorak''
<Myke> try: ping 216.239.59.99
<Myke> if you can ping that (www.google.com)
<Myke> then you have net, just dns down
<ReptiX> it wont stop
<ReptiX> lol
<Myke> (stupid me... you're talking here.. of course you have net)
<ReptiX> dns down?
<Skwid_> anybody installed apache on ubuntu ?
<mjr> Skwid_, yes, goes in quite nicely
<Myke> doko: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Myke> s/doko/do
<ReptiX> 63 packets transmitted, 63 received, 0% packet loss, time 62055ms
<ReptiX> root@Host41:/var/www/vhcs2/engine/setup # cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ReptiX> nameserver IP
<Myke> ReptiX: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ReptiX> what my nameserver ip
<ReptiX> err
<ReptiX> i think you found the error
<Skwid_> mjr: the config is awkward
<Myke> IP, should be the ip of your nameserver
<ReptiX> can you find it
<ReptiX> i have no clue of it
<ReptiX> and i cant find it right now
<ReptiX> i dont have net
<Myke> what's your isp?
<ReptiX> i have mindspring/earthlink
<Gmail> ReptiX: READ THE GUIDES i told you to do so first in #vhcs before you ask questions
<ReptiX> earthlink
<ReptiX> GMAIL Im at the point were ONLY Someone can help me
<ReptiX> i need to get the ip
<ReptiX> and i have no way of it without someone else
<wii> 207.69.188.185
<ReptiX> TO BAD I CANT GMAIL, I DONT HAVE NET YET
<wii> 207.69.188.186
<Myke> ReptiX: 207.69.188.185, 207.69.188.186, and 207.69.188.187
<ReptiX> thanks
<ReptiX> put all three in there?
<Myke> can be...
<Myke> one per line
<Myke> nameserver ip1
<Myke> nameserver ip2
<Myke> and so on
<ReptiX> ok thanks
<ReptiX> do i need to rehash somthing?
<ReptiX> or will it take place imediatly so i CAN go read the guides for gmail
<daniels> Gmail: please stop being aggressive
<ReptiX> thanks so much guys
<Gmail> daniels: lol
<Treenaks> Gmail: no really
<Skwid_> my xmms can't seem to open .mp3
<Gmail> your welcome to get screemed at anytime
<daniels> Gmail: seriously.
<Skwid_> but gxine works just fine
<daniels> Gmail: i'm serious.  if you cannot be polite, please leave.
<ReptiX> gmail: theres only so much a newb can do on a new os without a internet help guide
<ReptiX> if you dont have internet
<michetti> can anyboy help with a GRUB problem?
<michetti> anybody
<Gmail> ReptiX: heh nameservers
<Sensebend> michetti, just ask your question, don't ask to ask :)
<michetti> Sensebend, ok :)
<Djrom> I've got a problem...my Xorg boot on black screen. When i return in console, and in X...i've got x in 640x480
<SepheeBear> way to go ubuntu december artwork
<mjr> yes, it's nice
<mjr> but January is probably the guy's turn ;)
<michetti> Sensebend, I install Ubunto, but when it reboot I got "GRUB loading, please wait..." and nothing happens. Bug 3973
<SepheeBear> yeah bummer that
<michetti> Ubuntu, sorry
<paperflake> SepheeBear, where u get the artwork ?
<Sensebend> paperflake it's in the repositories
<SepheeBear> paperflake: it was new in the ubuntu apt repository
* Sensebend wanders off to school
<Skwid_> anybody french here ?
<iz> je ne pas french
<Gmail> how do i stop resolvconf taking over my nameservers?
<Gmail> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<nessmuk> if setxkbmap dvorak changes to dvorak, how do I change it back to qwerty?
<Skwid_> MySQL Error : 2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Skwid_> :/
<daniels> nessmuk: 'setxkbmap us'
<iz> Skwid_, start it
<Skwid_> iz: not stupid :)
<Todd_MA_1975> Was I the only one who downloaded the new Ubuntu Calendar background when he realized that today was Dec. 1?
<Moof> Ubuntu calendar backgrond?
<Todd_MA_1975> And they thought the original 3-some was provocative....
<iz> Skwid_, $connect = mysql_connect("localhost", "root", NULL ) or die ("Database connection error, check your server connection" );
<Moof> Todd_MA_1975: where?
<Todd_MA_1975> Moof:  Desktop Wallpaper
<Treenaks> Todd_MA_1975: is it online somewhere?
<Gmail> how do i stop resolvconf taking over my nameservers????????
<michetti> I install Ubunto, but when it reboot I got "GRUB loading, please wait..." and nothing happens. Bug 3973. Can anybody help?
<Skwid_> iz: what's the command to start it ?
<bob2> Gmail: uninstall it
<Todd_MA_1975> all apt-get install ubuntu-calendar-december
<iz> mysqld start
<nessmuk> daniels: thnx...now I just need to learn how to create alias for quick change. Still can't find it in gnome/keyboard/layouts!
<Todd_MA_1975> apt-get install ubuntu-calendar and using it as your background will give you a different wallpaper every month
<Skwid_> iz: what dir ?
<iz> Skwid_, locate mysqld
<ethan68> hi
<iz> /usr/sbin/mysqld
<iz> but mayve its better to start /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<Kamion> michetti: is the hard disk light flashing?
<Skwid_> iz: nop :/
<iz> Skwid_, you using ubuntu?
<Skwid_> yep
<michetti> Kamion, no
<Skwid_> it's not there ..
<Skwid_> but the package is installed
<iz> mysql-server?
<iz> sudo atp-get install mysql-server
<ethan68> I tried to install ubunto to my thinkpad 600x but I after to have configurated the partition the formating procedure doesn't work
<Kamion> michetti: if LILO also didn't work, it sounds more likely to be a kernel bug than a GRUB bug
<iz> or use the apt-cache search mysql
<ethan68> someone has any ideas?
<nessmuk> g'nite good people....one lowend, point'n'click Macuser here....thanks for your help!
<Kamion> ethan68: please explain what you're seeing in more detail
<Treenaks> ethan68: "it doesn't work" is a bit vague
<Treenaks> ethan68: (and it's "ubuntu", not "ubunto" :))
<iz> ethan68, weird
<michetti> Kamion, I also can't use Live CD selecting 'Ubunto'. It only works if I use 'Ubunto Safe Mode'.
<Skwid_> iz: i only have mysql common
<ethan68> OK the formatting procedure fail. I tried both with ext3 and reiserfs
<iz> install mysql-server Skwid_
<Skwid_> ok
<stuNNed> how do i disable tooltips?
<ethan68> Checking the /dev/ide/disk/..... It seems that there aren't the partition nodes?.
<CBEPX-KOPOBA> can i get some support here?
<CBEPX-KOPOBA> when launching ubuntu it says there already apears an xserver running on display :0
<CBEPX-KOPOBA> anyone knows what is the problem?
<CBEPX-KOPOBA> thnx
<ethan68> My harddisk has three partition one for XP one for Ubuntu and the swap, but it seems that the partition hda2 and hda3 aren't recognize
<ethan68> I saw them with parted but i can mount them with mount because there aren't the correct /dev.... mount point
<ethan68> someone could help me?
<Treenaks> ethan68: have you looked on the wiki (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki)?
<|progenic|> anybody, is there anyway i can fix my problem ? I have one HDD which is connected thru pcmcia and it has 112 GB size in FAT32, but when i browse from windows, i still have 4 GB, but in linux if i use df -h i see all 100% used up (112 GB), but if i use du -sh in that drive i see 108 but still i cannot copy anything into it, as it return error message that my drive already full
<Treenaks> |progenic|: repeating the same question over and over will not help
<Treenaks> |progenic|: I don't think here is a solution
<|progenic|> then ?
<Treenaks> |progenic|: if there is one, it's in man mount or man fstab
<|progenic|> i dun think it's about the mounting prob
<|progenic|> my C is correct
<Treenaks> |progenic|: really, it might be a mount option
<Treenaks> |progenic|: check it, please
<paperflake> Todd_MA_1975, where is that calender thing ?
<michetti> Kamion, any idea?
<Treenaks> paperflake: in the 'ubuntu-calendar' package
<cardador> paperflake: computer, syst conf, synaptic, search for ubuntu-calendar
<paperflake> i go apt-get install ubuntu-calender, but it doesnt' find it
<Todd_MA_1975> paperflake: calendar not calender
<paperflake> esh
<cardador> paperflake: its easier if you use synaptic instead of command line with apt
<paperflake> Todd_MA_1975, still nothing i am using the default install though no the hedgehog :)
<paperflake> which repositories do i need ?
<Evaso> hi, i had read on the wiki that the hotplug now run faster, where can i download the newpackage?
<SepheeBear> paperflake: ubuntu-calendar is in warty-security
<Kamion> michetti: none currently I'm afraid; do you happen to know what extra arguments the safe mode option passes to the kernel?
<Kamion> michetti: BTW it's "Ubuntu", not "Ubunto"
<michetti> Kamion, ooops, sorry :)
<Kamion> michetti: you could try booting with acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, or any combination of the above
<SepheeBear> paperflake: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main
<michetti> Kamion, can I load my UBUNTU instalation on hda3 using the Live CD?
<Treenaks> michetti: the Live CD can not be used for installing ubuntu
<Kamion> what he said
<Kamion> yay, fully-functional workaround for #3007
<michetti> Treenaks, I know, I installed it from 'install CD' but GRUB didn't work. So I think I can try to load the Ubuntu I install on my hd using the Live CD
<Myke> Kamion: safe mode passes algo: single
<GotD0t> they're putting gnome 2.8 in debian sarge
<Treenaks> GotD0t: yes.. good thing..
<GotD0t> Treenaks: seems like it
<herman_> i thought they frooze sarge
<Myke> herman_: competition from ubuntu :)
<herman_> Myke, well they'll never win with a release cycle of 3 or 4 years vs 6 months:)
<Myke> well, ubuntu gave me some entusiasm to hack in linux once more... :)
<Kamion> herman_: we (sarge RMs) decided that GNOME 2.8 was better than the alternative. No, we'd only frozen sarge base+standard.
<Myke> i look to ubuntu and i say... it's almost there...
<Myke> just a few details more...
<zenwhen> I look to ubuntu and I say.... why am I about to talk to my operating system?
<Myke> ehehehe
<Myke> well... to be "perfect" for me... ubuntu just needs, small changes... very small...
<Myke> kernel with suspend2 support
<Myke> bootsplash (or something similar)
<Myke> upnp suport in major aplications, (most notably, gaim)
<Myke> gnomemeeting with v4l2
<GotD0t> ok i have a friend who ssh'd into my box last night around 20:00 and i know for a fact that he logged out, but "who" is still showing him as being logged in, as well as some other shells that should be closed
<zenwhen> Wel I dont like bootsplashes and hope to not see one next time I install ubuntu.
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> I like by black and white text. Bootsplashes are simple enough to do yourself.
<GotD0t> any way i can update the list of users logged in?
<zenwhen> my*
<Kamion> GotD0t: there was an old bug in sshd about that, but it's long since been fixed, I thought
<Myke> zenwhen: there could be a bootsplash + suspend2 version kernel
<Myke> it would be great to install ubuntu
<Kamion> we're not going to do separate kernels for features
<Myke> and be able to suspend the laptop
<GotD0t> Kamion: sshd?
<Kamion> bootsplash will happen in userspace
<Myke> and, when on again, just see a graphic progress bar for a few seconds, then back to work
<GotD0t> Kamion: i use openssh-server; could it be the fault of the client?
<Kamion> GotD0t: your complaint sounds like http://bugs.debian.org/247538 to me
<Kamion> GotD0t: no, anything called openssh-server has the ffix
<Kamion> fix
<Kamion> GotD0t: the client should not be able to cause that
<GotD0t> Kamion: hmm
<GotD0t> Kamion: w/e... ill worry bout it later, im off to class
<Gmail> i see gnome-menus at last i can use xfce's menu editor to edit GNOME's menu and the one there already is shit and not what people look for
<Skwid_> does apt-get and synaptic use the same packages ?
<Treenaks> yes
<Skwid_> so if I install something with apt-get
<Skwid_> it will be displayed as installed in synaptic ?
<Djrom> yep
<Skwid_> ok :)
<mojo> hi every1
<mojo> :( I dun like the new OOo 1.1.3
<Gmail> synaptic is a GUI for apt
<mojo> its style is too Windows-ized!
<mojo> I want a GTK2 build of OOo
<paperflake> for sum reason i still am not able to find that ubuntu-calender in synaptic
<Gmail> apt-get update
<paperflake> i try
<Gmail> or refrsh
<drac`> mojo, build it your self it's opensource :)
<Gmail> show us your responories
<taita> salve a tutti
<Gmail> what
<paperflake> obviously synaptic isn't working well, coz apt-get is taking longer to get the update than synaptic...
<mojo> no, y I need to? I'm waiting for new build GTK2 from Ubuntu team
<paperflake> Gmail, i put them all in, including universe
<Gmail> paperflake: what mirror?
<paperflake> huh dun no
<Gmail> what URI?
<gholen> anyone here that writes in swedish?
<paperflake> Gmail, what file is it in again
<Djrom> but, when i dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it dont' ask to me monitor specs
<Djrom> hi, i've got a serious problem with xorg.  Distrib : ubuntu . gdm start, but black screen... when i return in console (Ctrl Alt F2 ), et go back to X (Ctrl Alt F7), i have X...in 640x480 oO  (instead of 1024x768)
<Gmail> paperflake: synaptic > settings respomsories
<Skwid_> anyone knows how to change grub splash ?
<Djrom> Skwid_  gruconf
<paperflake> Gmail http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Djrom> Skwid_  grubconf
<Gmail> pAntZ: thats the only one
<Skwid_> ok
<Gmail> paperflake: thats the only one?
<paperflake> Gmail wait
<Skwid_> skwid@LostOcean:/boot/grub $ grubconf
<Skwid_> bash: grubconf: command not found
<paperflake> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Packages
<paperflake> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Release
<paperflake> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Packages
<paperflake> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Release
<paperflake> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Sources
<paperflake> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Release
<paperflake> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Sources
<paperflake> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Release
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<Seveas> Skwid_: apt-get install grubconf
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Release
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages
<hartbrkr> has anyone else had problems installing from the ubuntu cd's you've ordered from the site? it seems that all of the ones i got give me read errors. I burnt the iso I downloaded, and that installed fine
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Release
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Sources
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Release
<Seveas> paperflake: stupid......
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Sources
<paperflake> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Release
<paperflake> Reading Package Lists... Done
<paperflake> root@impi:/w2k # apt-get install ubuntu-calender
<paperflake> Reading Package Lists... Done
<paperflake> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<paperflake> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-calender
<paperflake> root@impi:/w2k #
<paperflake> Seveas, ???
<daniels> paperflake: please do not do that again
<Seveas> calendar
<Seveas> its an a
<Skwid_> dude ... all that for an 'a' ..
<paperflake> Seveas, hmmm
<stvn> lol
<hartbrkr> has anyone else had problems installing from the ubuntu cd's you've ordered from the site? it seems that all of the ones i got give me read errors. I burnt the iso I downloaded, and that installed fine
<paperflake> daniels, waht the paste ?
<daniels> paperflake: yeah
<Seveas> yes that paste, that is annoying
<daniels> paperflake: http://www.pastebin.com
<Skwid_> Seveas & Djrom: thanks guys :)
<paperflake> daniels,  and what do i do ther ?
<paperflake> Seveas, thanks mate for the info....
<Skwid_> I have charset problems on my ubuntu
<Skwid_> where I have french accents in my windows folders, I get a '\351' instead
<Tomcat_> I need to ask again... anybody knows what to do if I can't write to Windows shares although windows boxes can do it? The only way it works is through anonymous login...
<hartbrkr> is it possible to write to NTFS partitions yet?
<Tomcat_> hartbrkr: Yes.
<paperflake> daniels, how do u see what i paste in that pastebin ??
<Kamion> Tomcat_: not last time I checked
<daniels> paperflake: you tell us the URL
<Tomcat_> Kamion: captive-ntfs can do it.
<hartbrkr> Tomcat_ is it safe though?
<Skwid_> ??
<Tomcat_> hartbrkr: Not sure... I don't use it.
<paperflake> daniels, ?
<daniels> paperflake: when you paste, it gives you a URL
<paperflake> daniels, this one http://www.pastebin.com/125202
<daniels> you can give that to us, and we can see your 50 lines there
<daniels> right
<Skwid_> anyone french ?
<drac`> yes i am
<paperflake> ok ty next time i'll use that, pardon that previous paste earlier
<Skwid_> drac`: can you help me with a charset problem ?
<drac`> it depends on the problem
<Skwid_> Gtk-Message: Le nom du fichier Mes Vid\351os n'a pas pu tre converti en UTF-8. (essayez d'activer la variable d'environnement G_FILENAME_ENCODING): Squence d'octets non valide en entre du convertisseur
<Treenaks> oh that
<Treenaks> that's a bug
<drac`> ask billou to get windows using utf8 ;)
<drac`> accent in file name is not pretty clever since no one is using the same charset encoding ;)
<Skwid_> drac`: true ...
<Skwid_> i'll change that
<rory__> jees
<rory__> name your files using english ascii :p
<Gwildor> the
<Gwildor> sweet
<LiamH> Do debian-marillat packages (like mplayer) work in ubuntu?
<Treenaks> LiamH: yes
<LiamH> Treenaks: thnx, I will add to my sources.list.
<stuNNed> mozilla-mplayer is ah killin` mah ubununtu de la hoary :D
<darkyojimbo> \join #ubuntu-it
<linux_mafia> anyone know whats happening with panel applets in hoary? they all seem to have dissapeared and not be available anymore
<stvn> they're still here
<Treenaks> linux_mafia: reinstall gnome-applets
<Treenaks> linux_mafia: if you update daily, they got removed yesterday
<Treenaks> also, re-install gnome-desktop
<linux_mafia> Treenaks, thanks, will do, i normally update daily, but today was the first time for a few, been busy with work n stuff, thanks for the heads up
<stvn> anyone else has problems with ubuntu's version of mergeant?
<stvn> eg. it doesn't start due to a missing lib
<stuNNed_> has anyone else exp probs w/mozilla and ubununtu?
<stuNNed_> eh, sorry, mplayer and mozilla-mplayer
<stuNNed_> system freezes, uninstalled see if that's prob
<cardador> is it just me or OpenOffice appearance is uglier than before?
<afonit> I like openoffice's appearacne now
<cardador> afonit: isnt it gray?
<stuNNed_> cardador, much fuglier but latest
<linux_mafia> i agree, it looks disturbing
<linux_mafia> chose its own widget font too
<afonit> cardador: no
<cardador> linux_mafia: oo seemed fine to me before
<linux_mafia> cardador, yeah me too
<cardador> hmm now its fine :\ installed oo-gtk-gnome
<_|Imanewbie|_> Does anyone here uses anjuta?
<Myke> i'm curious... when i start firefox using keyboard shortcut, the start page i have defined, doesn't show up... firefox starts blank
<Myke> anyone with this problem also?
<cardador> _|Imanewbie|_: i do
<Frank-Drebin> Myke: look at the command in the menu. Its different. It has variables included.
<_|Imanewbie|_> cardador: Wich is the official website of the project I'm googling and beeing sent to an old site in source forge
<Myke> shortcut should run "sensible-browser" i believe
<NanoTek> kikoo !!!
<Frank-Drebin> If I type firefox in cli it come up different then if I choose it in the menu
<Myke> and if i run that from shell it shows up my start up page
<Frank-Drebin> the menu entry shows this:   /usr/bin/mozffremote
<SepheeBear> is there a way to change or add to the default keyboard shortcuts?
<cardador> _|Imanewbie|_: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/, but its seems a little outdated
<Myke> _|Imanewbie|_: i'm using anjuta
<_|Imanewbie|_> Myke: do you know the url of the project? It used to be www.anjuta.org but seems it inst there anymore
<SepheeBear> i'd like to reference the command 'eject' to close and open more than one drive
<Myke> _|Imanewbie|_: what's not there?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Myke: the website
<Myke> i can see the site
<Myke> just opened it right now
<loz> how do I upgrade to hoary without killing my machine?  doe I just add the feeds and then mark all upgrades?
<cardador> _|Imanewbie|_: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
<warcraft3> how to open ports?
<warcraft3> Warcraft III:
<warcraft3>     * Allow port 6112 TCP out and allow established sessions in
<warcraft3>     * Allow port 6112 TCP in (hosting custom games)
<warcraft3>     * Allow port 6113-6119 TCP out and in (hosting custom games if youve changed the default port in the Options/Gameplay screen)
<pridkett> warcraft3: you're not being very helpful.  What are you trying to open the ports on?  Your cable/dsl router?  Your ubuntu box that works as a router?  Your windows pc?
<warcraft3> ubuntu box
<warcraft3> because it all closed now?
<pridkett> warcraft3: no, they should open up when you start warcraft 3 in wine
<warcraft3> so I dont have to do any thing?
<pridkett> warcraft3: there isn't a firewall that blocks any requests that ships with ubuntu (well, other than iptables)
<warcraft3> good I will try
<warcraft3> thank you
<pridkett> warcraft3: you shouldn't have to do anything on your ubuntu box.  by default it should allow the connections.
<cardador> warcraft3: o play online games and didnt have to open any port
<cardador> *i play
<wezzer> it depends does the game require open ports or not
<Elwood> bah chatzilla?
<ghita> I can't install ubuntu hoary from cd
<ghita> can someone help?
<ghita> I can't install ubuntu hoary from cd
<ghita> can someone help?
<NanoTek> hoary is a dev version
<NanoTek> you need internet
<ghita> ok
<ghita> so how can i install it?
<NanoTek> just chae in your sources.list the warty to hoary but it is not a good idea
<NanoTek> s/chae/change
<wood1> Hi to all
<Kamion> NanoTek: CD installs are provided too, highly experimental
<Kamion> ghita: what went wrong?
<Kamion> ghita: and exactly what version of the CD were you using?
<wood1> I am having problems while updating in Hoary
<NanoTek> Kamion, oh i didn't know
<ghita> but i got a dayly cd image from archive.ubuntulinux.org
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I was wondering if, in light of the current debate on desktop-devel, it would make sense to package epittance for hoary so that all the hoary users could compare g-u-s and epittance.  Any thoughts?
<ghita> from 29.11.2004
<ghita> and it can't seem to find my cd-rom
<Kamion> ghita: 20041129 was broken; try 20041201.1
<Kamion> ghita: (built with a broken version of udev)
<ghita> o f#$%
<ghita> :)
<Nermal> helloooo :)
<Kamion> ghita: use rsync; downloading just the differences will be relatively cheap that way
<ghita> so that was the problem
<Kamion> ghita: all versions from 20041127 to 20041201 had this bug
<ghita> ok
<wood1> Help I am having problems updating in Hoary !!!!!
<Nermal> anyone got ndiswrapper version 0.11 or 0.12 to work in ubuntu?  I've got the source via apt, and built the debs with debian/rules, installed them, but the utils version doesn't match the driver version :\
<Kamion> wood1: nobody's going to answer you unless you're specific
<Nermal> wood1, how not to ask a question :)
<Kamion> wood1: shouting vagueness louder is just going to make people ignore you.
<Nermal> apparently my utils is still version 0.10 not 0.12, yet I uinstalled the ubuntu ndiswrapper package :|
<Nermal> could I use a debian sid package providing it's not kernel dependent (ie: not the ndiswrapper modules)?
<Nermal> if not, is there a way to update warty to hoary without a cd (I killed my pcmcia slot ) :|
<mariano> Am I wrong or this is the Ubuntu channel?
<Nermal> it is
<mariano> great
<Nermal> clues inclue the topic and the name of the channel
<mariano> :D
<mariano> Well, hi everyone from Barcelona, at 40km from Matar
<Nermal> oooh.. my d key is dodgy..
<sladen> mariano: I thought it was only about 15km from Barcelona when I looked on the map
<mariano> it's a bit more
<wood1> I am getting the Error while updating Hoary:   dpkg : Error Processing OpenOffice.org (start -- removed )
<mariano> I know because I lived there 7 months
<wood1> Kamion
<Nermal> I was in sabadell at the weekend
<wood1> Any ideas why I am getting errors
<Nermal> because you are using an unstable version of a distribution ?
<wood1> regarding OpenOffice.org
<Nermal> oh
<mariano> Sabadell? what did you loose there?
<mariano> :)
<Nermal> any sense of self worth /
<wood1> Well is there a way to avoid the OpenOffice.org package while updating Hoary ?
<wood1> Or do I have to wait for some updates later
<bob2> wood1: you can put them on hold
<bob2> wood1: 'lock version' in synaptic
<bob2> wood1: but movign to hoary is a really bad idea at the moment if you're not an experienced user
<ghita> so how can i use rsync to solve the problem?
<bob2> ghita: go to the ubuntu website.  find the rsync url.  then ask how to use rsync.
<bob2> ghita: go to the ubuntu website.  find the rsync url.  then ask how to use rsync.
<ghita> ok
<ghita> 10x
<wood1> Well I am using Hoary in my Test PC
<reddazz> hi every1
<wood1> So is there a way to avoid the Errors while updating in Hoary ?
<reddazz> got a problem with my screen resolution, it keeps being reset to the maximum everytime I reboot
<wood1> bob2, you do have knowledge of SSH
<bob2> yes
<mariano> just a quick note for all of you who're going to Matar. If you're planning to visit a bit the city and want to find some wireless nodes check this out: http://www.enbicicleta.org/phpwirelessmap/
<bob2> as would anyone who's used a *nix for very long
<bob2> mariano: oh, cool, thanks!
<wood1> How do I SSH to my Office PC which has a Static IP Address from my home which has only a Dial-Up Connection ?
<bob2> wood1: it's really better to just ask your question than to ask if anyone knows about the topic first
<bob2> wood1: 'ssh username@remotename'
<wood1> Do I have to restrict some settings in my Office PC like opening some ports ?
<Quazion> i guess it is better to dailin to your home computer
<bob2> depends entirely on the setup of the 'office pc'
<Quazion> or something
<wood1> Which port does SSH normaly use ?
<bob2> you'll need to talk to your network administrator
<bob2> 22
<Elwood> wood1,   21
<Elwood> ops
<Elwood> 22
<wood1> So it goes like this:     ssh username@officeIP -p 21
<wood1> Port Number for SSH is 21 or 22 ?
<crimsun> 22 for sshd
<Myke> 22
<drac`> 22
<Kabuto> Its 22 and sometimes 2022.  Depends on the server.
<wood1> OK thanks
<wood1> dir
<bob2> I've never seen 2022
<dieman> *yawn*
<toxickore> mako_: sup
<Nermal> dumb question people..
<Nermal> I see ndiswrapper 0.11 in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/  and yet the latest I can see in apt is 0.10.  What is the reason for this and is there any way to get 0.11 ?
<Kamion> 0.11's in hoary, not warty
<Kamion> apt looks at the index files in /dists/<warty|hoary|etc.>/*/binary-$ARCH/
<Kamion> if you need the newer version it's probably best to build it from the source package provided
<bob2> Nermal: all the packages from all the versions of ubuntu are in the 'pool', the indexes telling apt which packages are in the dists dir
<Kamion> (in /pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/)
<eibhinn> must I log out & in for the menu to update after new installations?
<Mesta> daniels
<Nermal> bob2, ah.. ok..
<Nermal> so 0.11 is for hoary ?
<bob2> so it seems
<Nermal> meh :(
<Kamion> ndiswrapper |     0.10-1 |         warty | source
<Kamion> ndiswrapper |     0.11-1 |         hoary | source
<Nermal> bugger
<bob2> as colin says, it's pretty easy to build the source package
<Nermal> any non painful way to get it ?
<Nermal> I tried :|
<lupus_> if I remove /.gconf, will all still work but using default settings
<Nermal> I got two debs out, utils and modules, installed both, but when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper, it's insisting the utils are version 0.10
<Nermal> I followed the debian instructions on the ndiswrapper site, adding a line to apt.sources to get 0.12
* Nermal sighs and buries his head
<Mesta> about fixed bugs, when one recieves notification on their ficxed status, how does one know that they are fixed in warty and not hoary?
<sap> Hi, I'm trying to mount a music CD in a USB CD drive using 'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom' but mount wants the filesystem type. Does anyone know what file system I need to specify?
<Nermal> you can't mount music cds for starters
<bob2> Mesta: if it's not a security bug, it won't be fixed in warty
<Mesta> oh :(
<Nermal> or rather, you don't need to
<bob2> warty is 'stable', meaning it doesn't change
<Kamion> Mesta: I generally quote the whole changelog fragment when closing bugs, so you can tell
<linux_mafia> as hardware-monitor is unavailable in hoary (temporarily i hope), are there any other panel applets that display cpu temp?
<Kamion> since the first line has the distribution named in it
<Mesta> just found it. "xorg (6.8.1-1ubuntu4) hoary; urgency=low"
<Mesta> not quite the first line here but now I know where to look.  thnks
<discharge> does anyone know how to make Yelp see the system man/info pages?  it only seems to show gnome documentation
<discharge> like the url -- man:cat -- tries to open the cat man page in yelp but instead it doesn't find it
<discharge> and i cant browse man page sections when opening yelp from the applications menu
<discharge> like i could with debian or slackware
<discharge> i'm guessing there's some sort of path that needs to be set but i couldn't find any useful documentation on google
<Skwid_> how come i have to change my screen resolution everytime i reboot ubuntu ?
<bob2> Skwid_: because you're only changing it with the gnome applet?
<discharge> skwid, edit you XF86Config file, your default res for your default color depth should be listed first
<Skwid_> do i need to change the conf file ?
<Skwid_> hum, under Xorg ?
<bob2> am I right?
<discharge> ohh, i don't know about Xorg
<Skwid_> bob2: yeah
<theine> what's the difference between the official Ubuntu and the official Debian kernel? Just 3rd-party modules or more?
<bob2> theine: ubuntu has more modules, yeah
<EfaistOs> is there a way to burn a raw image with nautilus ?
<bob2> they probably have roughly the same fixes
<bob2> 'raw image'?
<EfaistOs> an iso
<Kamion> there are a few extra bits and pieces like mlock() as user
<theine> bob2: alright, thanks
<bob2> EfaistOs: right click on it
<Kamion> but we try to stay mostly in sync
<bob2> Kamion: oh yeah, good point
<EfaistOs> bob2, and what ?
<discharge> so does anyone know about to fix that yelp problem?
<EfaistOs> i just burned a cd and nautilus cd burner burned it like an iso .... so i only have a file on it how to tell him to burn from an iso file ?
<bob2> EfaistOs: select 'write to cd'.
<Skwid_> is there an xorg config tool ?
<EfaistOs> bob2, on my cd i have a *iso file ...
<bob2> that's a pretty silly bug then
<EfaistOs> yes it is
<kelly_> Skwid_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. if you want to re-order the resolutions, you may be better off editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<jind> quit later
<jind> :P
<Skwid_> ok
<Skwid_> so i just change 1280 and 1024 on each line ?
<Skwid_> i meant, switch
<EfaistOs> bob2, someone on #gnome tells me to try nautilus-cd-burner iso_file
<kelly_> yes. same as XF86Config, basically. X will start with whatever res is listed first, ctrl-alt-+ will cycle to the next, and so on
<Skwid_> kelly_: ok
<Skwid_> can i just delete the 1280 entries ?
<kelly_> if you don't ever want to use them, sure
<Skwid_> kelly_: well, my screen shakes on 1280,
<Skwid_> but i'd rather be on 1280 :(
<kelly_> that could be a problem with the refresh rate. if you have the specs for your monitor, make sure horizsync and vertrefresh are set properly. depends on the monitor, though, obviously
<bob2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EfaistOs> bob2, it's working with nautilus-cd-burner isofile directly then it doesnt make the cd image
<EfaistOs> and it burn it directly
<Skwid_> kelly_: hum, where can i find them ?
<EfaistOs> weird
<bob2> very
<eruin> anyone know of a gtk2-gui text editor that supports regexp matching?
<kelly_> Skwid_, your monitor's manual, or google, or maybe another OS if you have one on your computer
<bob2> you're basing your app choice on the toolkit?
<Skwid_> kelly_: ok, i'm looking
<Skwid_> kelly_: found it :)
<Skwid_> kelly_: don't really understand a thing though :/
<nerozen> salut tlm
<nerozen> hello everybody
<nerozen> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me filer un coup de main pour un pb sur une carte leadtek winfast tv et la distrib ubunut ?
<nerozen> ubuntu
<Skwid_> kelly_: it says it supports 1280*1024 though :/
<crimsun> nerozen: English, please.
<nerozen> ok
<nerozen> my english is not very well
<nerozen> i have a little problem with a tv card and ubuntu
<nerozen> Ntv card : leadtek winfast - motherboard MSI K7N2 DELTA L nforce2 chipset
<nerozen> the image quelity is very bad and i haven't sound
<daniels> Mesta: sup
<Matt|> hi, my rhythmbox is totally boned. Whenever i try and play an mp3 it crashes. Is this known or have I done something wrong to my system?
<Kamion> that was reported on ubuntu-users recently
<Matt|> ok cool
<Matt|> i'll look in the bugs
<seb128> (bugzilla is the right place for bugs)
<Matt|> hi seb128
<seb128> hey
<Matt|> nautilus doesn't know how to load my .xls files: is that known too?
<seb128> n
<seb128> no
<Matt|> seb128, can you try and reproduce?
<seb128> I'm searching a xls file :p
<Matt|> k
<seb128> gnumeric is used here
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> i probably don't have that installed
<seb128> but right, openoffice is not listed
<seb128> and should
<Matt|> will you deal with it or shall i stick in a bug?
<seb128> bug
<Matt|> kthx
<seb128> so we are sure to not forget it
<Matt|> :)
<seb128> that's a bug on openoffice.org
<Matt|> ooh seb you do rhythmbox too?
<Matt|> seb128, oh really file it against ooo?
<Matt|> fine
<seb128> I do rhythmbox yes, but not OO.o :p
<seb128> the problem with the xls files is that:
<seb128> [Invalid UTF-8]  Could not parse file '/usr/share/applications/ooo645calc.desktop': desktop entry contain line 'Comment[ca] =Fulla de c\xc3| lcul d'OpenOffice.org' which is not UTF-8
<discharge> .xls files launch okay for me in nautilus
<discharge> on warty
<Matt|> seb128, thanks I'll put that in the bug
<seb128> discharge: yes, I fixed that during the warty time, the change has been probably dropped during the update to 1.1.3
<Matt|> yup its only since 1.1.3
<Skwid_> I have problems with my mp3s ...
<Skwid_> i read the restricted formats
<deFrysk> use ogg
<deFrysk> :D
<Matt|> Skwid_, wassup
<discharge> hey i have this problem with yelp, i'll try asking again...
<Skwid_> but only the gnome player works
<Skwid_> xmms totem etc freeze when i open a file :(
<discharge> yelp doesn't see any of the system man pages, only the gnome documentation
<Skwid_> and no errors in the terminal ...
<Skwid_> Matt|: hey :)
<Matt|> interestingly, my mp3s sound terrible in xmms. Much lower quality than in rhythmbox
<Matt|> dunno why
<seb128> discharge: that's normal
<Matt|> must have the wrong decoder
<seb128> discharge: there is no support for manpage in yelp atm
<deFrysk> Skwid_, for xmms use esound output
<taurex> hi all, thinking of giving ubuntu a go, is it any good? Sounds user-friendly, is it?
<deFrysk> for totem use totem-xine
<deFrysk> taurex, it rocks
<Skwid_> deFrysk: esound ?
<taurex> that's what I like to hear
<deFrysk> yes
<discharge> hm, is there another gnome man/info page viewer?  when i was using debian the gnome-help would show a browsable list of man pages
<Skwid_> deFrysk: can you help me ?
<discharge> which i thought it was using yelp for that
<deFrysk> is prefs of xmms
<taurex> thx
<deFrysk> Skwid_, options > prefs> outputplugin > set to eSound output
<Skwid_> ok
<deFrysk> shut down xmms and reopen it
<Skwid_> how come xmms is still in gtk 1 ?
<EfaistOs> hi again
<deFrysk> should work fine now
<hasan> everytime i login to gnome, terminal pop ups. But why?
<seb128> discharge: yelp < 2.6 used to browse manpage. It has been rewritten to be much faster now but the support for manpage has not been added again
<EfaistOs> what is the line to add in sources.list to have an access to the debian pkgs ?
<deFrysk> Skwid_, its not a gnome app
<Skwid_> is there a *good* gnome music player ?
<deFrysk> Skwid_, for gtk2xmms get beep-media-player
<Skwid_> is rythmbox any good ?
<glar00k> Skwid_: rhythmbox, muine
<Skwid_> ok :)
<Skwid_> deFrysk: i don't see esound in outplugin
<deFrysk> klik the outputplugin bar
<deFrysk> and choose
<Skwid_> oh, nevermind, i was on input :)
<deFrysk> k
<deFrysk> ;)
<Skwid_> ok ..
<Skwid_> it doesnt freeze anymore
<Matt|> seb128, can you play mp3s alright in rhythmbox? If not I guess I have removed something vital
<Matt|> *if so
<ploggin> hi
<Skwid_> but there is no sound :)
<discharge> heh, that's strange they'd remove support for man/info pages
<deFrysk> aply and ok , done
<ploggin> can anyone tell me where to get truetype fonts?
<discharge> and leave it as the default app for launching man: and info: urls
<deFrysk> Skwid_, open alsamixer
<seb128> Matt|: let me find a mp3 file
<seb128> Matt|: I've mostly ogg files
<Matt|> ok now this is a crazy one
<Matt|> ok thx
<Skwid_> deFrysk: my sound works on rythmbox though :/
<Matt|> sorry got pinged out there
* deFrysk uses .flac
<deFrysk> it rocks
<deFrysk> Skwid_, then open te volume
<Skwid_> hum nevermind
<Skwid_> it doesnt
<Matt|> guys is anyone else having this problem on hoary: I randomly find suddenly that /proc and /home (/dev/hda3) get unmounted... it is TOTALLY INSANE!
<stvn> should I discuss laptop hardware problems here or in ubuntu-devel? (eg no wifi and no cpufreq, battery status)
<Skwid_> it only works on gxine :/
<seb128> Matt|: works fine here yes
<Skwid_> that's weird
<Matt|> seb128, k
<deFrysk> Skwid_, that is wierd
<Skwid_> gxine works perfectly
<Skwid_> all the other ones have no sound
<deFrysk> gxine on hoary is sweet
<Skwid_> totem, xmms, rythmbox
<Skwid_> i'm on hoary
<deFrysk> Skwid_, I kave no clue why it does not work
<seb128> Matt|: you have gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<Matt|> seb128, getting it now
<Matt|> i must have removed it by accident
<nanomad> Hi everyone
<deFrysk> hi nanomad
<nanomad> I've a problem...
<ploggin> can someone help me find a certain type of truetype font?
<ploggin> i jsut have an image of what it looks like
<ploggin> need its name
<sladen> stvn: here
<stvn> sladen: ok
<theine> On my box, openoffice takes forever to start up. Does that sound familiar to anyone?
<Cred> Hello, could someone try to help me to get /dev/video0 to work?
<Matt|> theine, specs?
<stvn> how do I get the battery indicator in hoary to work?
<nanomad> enemy territory won't start: i've got a huge window (640x480)
<deFrysk> theine, it tends to do that yes
<theine> Matt: IBM Thinkpad R51
<ploggin> how can i start tuxracer in windowed-mode rather than in full screen?
<Matt|> theine, ram, processor etc?
<Matt|> ploggin, edit ~/.tuxracer
<stvn> nanomad: did you start it from a terminal?
<deFrysk> ploggin, http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/
<theine> Matt: 512 MB RAM, Pentium M 1500 Mhz
<Matt|> theine, it's Matt| btw (unfortunately
<Matt|> theine, how long to start?
<theine> Matt|: About 10 minutes I would say
<deFrysk> 10 min
<deFrysk> hmm
<ploggin> Matt, it won't work
<Matt|> omg
<deFrysk> :D
<nanomad> stvn: yes, and also from the menu
<theine> Matt|: Certainly more than 5
<Matt|> theine, omg
<Skwid_> dude :'(
<Matt|> ploggin, i can't tell you the exact place, but it is definitely in there
<stvn> nanomad: in the terminal it useually produces sensible error messages, aka /dev/dsp in use or no hardware 3D acceleration
<ploggin> ok
<ploggin> thanks! ;)
<will> does anyoneknow how to cnfigure grub to use a USB keybard?
<Skwid_> what is the difference between totem and totem-xine ?
<theine> deFrysk: Does my problem still sound familiar to you?
<nanomad> how can I read them? (there is a black window that i cannot move)
<stvn> nanomad: tried ctrl-c
<stvn> ?
<deFrysk> theine, I thought you talked about 30 secs or so.....
<deFrysk> did not expect 10 min
<nanomad> I'll try
<theine> deFrysk: No, there's something really wrong
<deFrysk> theine, there is indeed
<stvn> nanomad: or just esc
<deFrysk> rest starts up fine ?
<theine> deFrysk: Don't have any other issues whatsoever
<Skwid_> hum
<Skwid_> should i use gstreamer based totem, or xine based totem ??
<theine> I can very well live without openoffice... I just want to check out ooimpress
<deFrysk> Skwid_, I use xine based
<nanomad> stvn: it says : ------- sound initialization ------- and stay there forever
<stvn> nanomad: what does esd do/say?
<deFrysk> theine, abiword is fine for wordprocessing
<nanomad> stvn: nothing, no errors or sound...
<Skwid_> deFrysk: hummm
<theine> deFrysk: I really don't need a word processor, but have you a suggestion for a powerpoint like application?
<Skwid_> it works fine with xine base
<Skwid_> doesn't at all with gstreamer
<stvn> nanomad: i think you have some sound app running somewhere that stalls et
<deFrysk> theine, hummm oo is pretty good for that unfortunately i think
<stvn> nanomad: but esd should have complained if you have (i think)
<stvn> nanomad: killall esd before running et works for me, but than again I do run esd
<theine> deFrysk: I heard so too, especially because it's supposed to be possible to include movies in presentations
<nanomad> stvn: let me try
<theine> That's the only feature that I'm missing in Latex when it comes to presentations
<deFrysk> theine, you could try an apt-get remove -p and reinstall it
<EfaistOs> is the gnome-vv project available in ubuntu ?
<theine> deFrysk: There was an update of Openoffice for Hoary today -- didn't change anything for me
<lupus_> gaim-vv you mean?
<Matt|> damn I have installed gstreamer-mad but rhythmbox is still crashing when I try and play mp3s. when I try and add them to the library it complains "no codec installed for mp3s"
<deFrysk> theine, the udate starts up slightly faster here :/
<deFrysk> udate = update
<Treenaks> seb128: how do I build a debug version of the gstreamer 0.8 plugins? does DEB_BUILD_OPTS=debug,nostrip work?
<theine> deFrysk: Good for you :)
<nanomad> stvn: it worked! but...it's strange 'cause on my debian pc (with Gnome) it works...
<_|Imanewbie|_> Offtopic: Does anyone here plays hattrick?
<cardador> theine: install ooqstart gnome
<stvn> nanomad: maybe on ubuntu the sound server is started by default
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> cardador, he still has to wait 10 minutes for ooo to start up tho
<cardador> 10?
<Matt|> yup
<Skwid_> how to set up hardware acceleration ?
<stvn> is kernel 2.6.9 going to arrive soon in hoary?
<Matt|> yeah
<deFrysk> Skwid_, for nvidia ?
<Skwid_> its a intel chipset
<cardador> Skwid_: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skwid_> ok, i'll look into it, have to go eat :)
<jonex> How do I decrease the speed of the mouse?
<deFrysk> cardador, thats the one :)
<theine> cardador: What's that?
<stvn> since it looks like my battery status problem is solved in 2.6.9
<Treenaks> jonex: in the "mouse" configuration window
<seb128> Treenaks: yes
<Matt|> stvn, what laptop
<stvn> Matt|: ASUS M6000Ne
<Matt|> seb128, rhythmbox still broken: any ideas?
<nanomad> What happens if I disable esd'
<seb128> what do you call broken ?
<Matt|> stvn, k
<stvn> Matt|: wifi, cpufreq and battery status don't work
<Matt|> seb128, has mp3 issues
<Treenaks> seb128: (I'm debugging an upstream issue with rbultje :))
<jonex> Treenaks, There is no "speed" slider. There are an acceleration slider ans a sensitivity slider.
<seb128> Matt|: please open a bug with the version of gst, gst-plugins, rb, a problematic file, the exact error and the output of rhythmbox -d
<seb128> Treenaks: ok, cool
<Matt|> seb128, i'm thinking its more me being rubbish
<theine> cardador: That won't fix it I'm afraid, I'm talking about orders of magnitude longer start up times
<Treenaks> jonex: try the acceleration one
<deFrysk> rbultje rocks :)
<Matt|> seb128, but if I can't fix it I will file
<seb128> ok
<cardador> theine: dont have a clue :/
<nanomad> What happens if I disable esd?
<deFrysk> theine, might have someting to do with a full harddrive or bad ram
<jonex> Treenaks, Hmm, ok, but how do I turn off the thing that makes the mouse change speed depending on how fast I move the mouse?
<Treenaks> jonex: that's called acceleration :)
<jonex> Treenaks, Yeah, how do I turn it off?
<will> does anyoneknow how to configure grub to use a USB keyboard?
<theine> deFrysk: But neither is the case
<Treenaks> jonex: put the sensitivity high, and acceleration low?
<deFrysk> theine, then I honestly have no clue
<will> i heard on the net its something to do with the gate a20
<jonex> Treenaks, When I put the acceleration low, the pointer barely moves. :/
<Treenaks> jonex: you wanted it to be slower..
<EfaistOs> bob2, is there risks to upgrade to hoary tonight ?
<Treenaks> jonex: move it up a bit, it'll be a bit faster
<jonex> Treenaks, Well I want it to go in a normal speed but /without/ acceleration.
<deFrysk> time for boelevaart
<deFrysk> bye
<Treenaks> jonex: put only the sensitivity very high
<Treenaks> or very low
<Treenaks> one of those
<Ruffian|Q|> BbBbBb Bob2
<nanomad> Cred: what's the matter? (i've read it only now..)
<jonex> Treenaks, hmm, although it changes the bhaviour some, none of those positions help :/
<Treenaks> jonex: play with it a bit..
<jonex> Treenaks, Aren't there just a switch for it somewhere, all other os:es I've used have had one :/
<Treenaks> jonex: I don't know if there is a switch in X
<Cred> nanomad, well I have budget WinTV card and.. All the modules that should be loaded are loaded.
<Cred> As far as I know.
<Cred> nanomad, but there's no /dev/video0
<nanomad> cred: which modules?
<jonex> Treenaks, Hmm, in KDE it was possible IIRC.
<nanomad> cred, try installing xawtv, it should work(it did for me)
<Cred> nanomad, budget_ci,budget_core,dvb_core,saa7146,ttpci_eeprom,8139cp,8139too
<nanomad> cred, is it firewire?
<Cred> nanomad, arr. Is that like really necessary? I don't like it :) I do have tvtime and Zapping.
<Cred> crimsun, nope.
<Cred> On PCI
<nanomad> ok
<Cred> nanomad, nope ;)
<jonex> Where do i change the language to English?
<Cred> Damn tab ;)
<nanomad> cred, is it a TV card?
<Cred> Yes
<melmoth> Hi there.
<nanomad> cred, look if you have bttv modules loaded
<Cred> Technotrend (oslt) with 8139 chip.
<nanomad> Hi melmoth
<nanomad> cred, 8139too is a realtek net-card (same as 8139cp)
<Cred> nanomad, doesn't seem to be loaded atm. Manually loading them didn't make a difference.
<jonex> Is there any other channel you can get help in?
<Cred> Ah
<Cred> Indeed ;)
<Cred> I meant saa7156
<Cred> *doh*
<Cred> 7146
<Cred> nanomad, but those bttvs are not loaded.
<nanomad> cred, let me look at kernel drivers for a while...
<MFen> has anyone tried ubuntu with colinux?
<Cred> nanomad, ok. Thanks.
<melmoth> the ubuntu site sais one of the distrib goal is to let people use the os in their local language. I suppose this means there is french support by default ?
<nanomad> cred, try this:
<nanomad> no...it's not a bt card....
<Matt|> melmoth, there is french support yes
<nanomad> cred, can you resay the tuner model please?
<melmoth> cool thanks.
<Matt|> melmoth, check out #ubuntu-fr
<melmoth> it s not for me, tis for my dad :)
<Cred> nanomad, Technotrend Nova-T WinTV budget
<Matt|> seb128, resolved. I had gstreamer not gstreamer0.8
<nanomad> the model of the tvtuner (example bt848)
<seb128> Matt|: how did you that ? rhythmbox depends on gstreamer0.8
<Matt|> seb128, i mean gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Matt|> sorry
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> np
<nanomad> crad, isnt it saa7146?
<Cred> nanomad, yes.
<Cred> nanomad, that's the chip yes.
<nanomad> ok
<nanomad> it's a dvb card?
<Ruffian|Q|> dvb?
<Cred> nanomad, yes.
<nanomad> ok
<Cred> Digital Video Broadcasting, I guess :)
<nanomad> yes
<nanomad> what does say this? cat /var/log/messages | grep saa
<nanomad> ok
<nanomad> are U here ?
<Cred> Yes, a second please.
<nanomad> Cred? I've the solution...
<Cred> Nov  4 20:08:27 localhost kernel: saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.12 loaded
<Cred> Nov  6 21:47:46 localhost kernel: saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.12 loaded
<nanomad> try this modprobe saa7142
<nanomad> and then modprobe saa7142_vv
<nanomad> as root
<nanomad> oops
<nanomad> it's 7146 and 7146_vv
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pD955E5BD.dip.t-dialin.net]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<pd> is there anyone with install it on a Mac G5 Experience?
<jind> Can I adjust colors with a program?
<Cred> nanomad, 7146_vv not found
<Cred> Ah, saa7146_vv
<Cred> nanomad, and then? :)
<nanomad> yes...
<nanomad> look at /dev
<nanomad> and search for video0
<yurik> hi! who can tell me where is grub configuration file located?
<Cred> nanomad, noi video0
<nanomad> yurik: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nanomad> ok...
<gwak> Cred: try dmesg
<nanomad> as I supposed...
<nanomad> try installing xawtv, it did the trick for me...
<Cred> gwak, yes well. It does tell me it found plenty of dvb devices :)
<yurik> nanomad: thanks:)
<nanomad> gwak: kernel have loaded the driver, no link in dev
<biagio> Hi
<Cred> gwak, saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem e0b65000 (revision 1, irq 201) (0x13c2,0x1011).
<gwak> Cred: hmm -- sorry thats all i can offer with dvb
<biagio> I need some help
<Cred> gwak, ok.
<Cred> nanomad, ok. Trying.
<nanomad> Cred: after the setup and a reboot, you should have your /dev/video0 (I dont know why...but it worked)
<Cred> nanomad, I did have some script before that called MAKEDEV and did something. After that I was able to use it but.. Lost the script.
<nanomad> Cred: I think that the setup of xawtv do the same as the script.
<Cred> Yea, probably.
<nanomad> gotta go
<biagio> I have a thinkpad 600x and during the installation of ubuntu it seems that the partition hda2 (linux) and hda3 (swap) aren't recognise as well. I mean the formating procedure doesn't work and looking into /dev/ide directories there aren't any part2 and part3 node points
<Limix\away> Hello
<biagio> someone have any ideas?
<Limix\away> i installed gstreamer0.8-mad.deb
<Limix\away> and i still cant get mp3's to work
<Cred> Uhm. Damn. Xawtv tells there's no devices.
<Limix\away> how come?
<Matt|> Limix\away, you installed it from the ubuntu repository or you downloaded it?
<Limix\away> i downloaded it
<gwak> biagio: you have a dual boot configuration i imagine?
<Limix\away> and installed it from a disk
<Limix\away> because my laptop does not have the internet
<Matt|> Limix\away, oh i c
<Matt|> Limix\away, you downloaded the ubuntu version?
<biagio> Yes hda1 with XP hda2 with ubuntu (It will I hope.....) and hda3 swap
<gwak> biagio: what program did you create the partitions with ?
<Limix\away> http://www-users.cs.umn.edu/~sdier/debian/updates/wup/ I got it from this site
<lev> hey
<lev> Can someone help me.
<Matt|> lev, shoot
<Limix\away> i need to play mp3s
<lev> I have been trying to figure out how to install stuff but i cant seem to do anything.
<Matt|> Limix\away, remove it and download the ubuntu version?
<Treenaks> Limix\away: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> Limix\away, we'll give you the url
<Limix\away> can you give me the link for the ubuntu version please?
<lev> Whenever i do what the websites say to do, it always says that the folder does not exist.
<Treenaks> lev: what's the exact message?
<lev> one sec..
<Matt|> Limix\away, are you running warty or hoary?
<Limix\away> warty i think
<lev> before we get to that, this is more impokrtant.. i tried to get the universe and this came up... Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Matt|> lev, an error in your sources file i guess
<lev> what do i do?
<biagio> I tried both with the installer program and with partiion manager from XP. The strange thing is that partedman recognise the layout of the partition table and it pemit to do any modification but after when the installation program try to format the partition it doesn't work because don't exist the correct node point into /dev directory
<jiyuu0> lev, what u trying to install?
<lev> i am just trying to get the universe.
<lev> people on ubuntu forums said that many of the programs i need are in universe.
<Kamion> lev: you need to run apt-get update
<Matt|> ah good one yeah
<lev> can you tell me exactly what to do please?
<lev> i am a complete begineer. :(
<Matt|> lev, open synaptic
<Sensebend> lol
<Matt|> LOL
<snaga> How do I set the umask of an external usb drive that is automounting?
<lev> oppss. i accidently x'ed out the box
<gwak> biagio: have you tried deleting both linux partitions from Ubuntu and the rebooting and creating the partitions again?
<jiyuu0> lev, http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html#extrarepositories
<lev> okay thank you :)
<RuffianSoldier> http://img13.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img13&image=OSXLikeXP.jpg
<Matt|> Limix\away, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/
<biagio> of course. I tried also to create the partition from XP using partition magic
<Kamion> lev: either 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal, or press the reload button in synaptic
<Limix\away> thank you
<CatDog> Hi, when installing ubuntu and winxp for dual-booting, is it advisable to install winxp first, then ubuntu second? (yeah, i know... but I need winxp for CS :-p)
<Kamion> CatDog: yeah
<lev> thank you very much
<Sensebend> CS will run in wine :)
<Limix\away> matt
<CatDog> Oh, I mean if doing a completly fresh install of both...
<Limix\away> what do i do at that URL
<snaga> CatDog, if you install xp second, it will wipe the boot sector
<Matt|> Limix\away, find the right package and download it
<Limix\away> which file
<Limix\away> for mp3s
<lev> are there any p2p programs on SPM?
<Matt|> Limix\away, you choose the one for your architecture
<biagio> gwak: I think that the problem is HW. The ide module don't recognise correctly my harddisck
<Limix\away> k
<Limix\away> how do i check my architecture i forget
<Limix\away> sorry lol
<Matt|> Limix\away, what computer do you have?
<Limix\away> im in the terminal
<Limix\away> i have a sony vaio laptop
<gwak> biago: yikes -- is a SATA drive or something?
<Kamion> CatDog: if you install Ubuntu second it'll detect XP and include a bootloader entry for it
<Matt|> Limix\away, unless you have an amd64 chip, you need the 386 packages
<biagio> gwak I continue to don't understand because parted work well  without to have the node point into /dev/ide
<Limix\away> so install all the ones with i386 in the filename?
<CatDog> Thanks all.
<Matt|> Limix\away, no not all
<Limix\away> oh lol
<Matt|> Limix\away, just the latest version probably
<Matt|> not sure
<lev> Are there any p2p programs in SPM??
<biagio> gwak to you know how to create them
<jiyuu0> amule
<Limix\away> gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.6-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ubuntuinstaller> Hi everyone
<ubuntuinstaller> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop
<gwak> biagio: at boot time no -- im not sure
<gwak> gwak: lemme check google
<ubuntuinstaller> and I keep getting this error "No root file system"
<ubuntuinstaller> any ideas?
<Melk> hi guys i had two problem
<pepsi_> hi
<biagio> I mean after the boot using mknode
<ubuntuinstaller> It says "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<ubuntuinstaller> but I can't do anything from the partitioning menu
<Melk> 1st ndiswrapper works fine but i need to ifdown wlan0 and then ifup wlan0 after ubuntu booted
<gwak> biagio: you can pass the root drive to the kernel when you boot
<lev> Hey, are there any p2p programs in SPM?
<Limix\away> is it get-app install filename
<lev> nevermind i found one.
<Limix\away> i forget
<Limix\away> hehe
<gwak> biagio: do you get the grub menu when you reboot?
<ubuntuinstaller> It seems like it's not detecting my hard drive
<biagio> mmm it true I will try thanks a lot
<Melk> the second one is that i cannot know ho to use the usb key under xfce, pmount could mount usb key also outside gnome right?
<ubuntuinstaller> ?
<biagio> the syntax is linux root=/dev/hda
<Limix\away> whats the command to install
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, there is a place in the partition setup to set the mountpoint, but I'm forgetting the name.
<ubuntuinstaller> no one knows?
<Limix\away> i thought it was get-app install
<gwak> biagio: i knew it was something easy ;-] 
<eruin> anyone got access to internet explorer and/or opera here?
<Limix\away> apt-get nm
<gwak> yea
<gwak> eruin: yea
<Matt|> Limix\away, dpkg -i packagename
<biagio> gwak I have to left thanks lot bye
<Matt|> eruin, you writing one of those usefirefox scripts?
<lev> How do i put gnutella in my applications tab?
<lev> i already got it from universe.
<Matt|> lev, right click inside the menu you want to add it to, select, whole menu, then add new item
<lev> Huh?
<lev> where do i right clikc?
<eruin> Matt|: well, the script I'm working is configured to die if someone uses IE with it ;P
<eruin> gwak: could you check out http://appelsinjuice.org/ and send me a screenshot? :)
<eruin> I have the feeling that trashy browser chokes and dies horribly on my site ;)
<Matt|> eruin, what does it do?
<lev> okay i got it, thanks!
<Matt|> oh i c
<eruin> Matt|: it's a newsposting thing in php
<ubuntuinstaller> snaga, I'll look again here
<eruin> Matt|: which usefirefox scripts were you referring to btw?
<Limix\away> Matt| it's still not working
<Matt|> Limix\away, what happens?
<Limix\away> asks for another file
<Limix\away> im looking for it
<Matt|> eruin, you know, where it says "you appear to be using a shit browser - change to firefox"
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, I remember that I missed it the first time too, had to go back and look for it.
<Matt|> Limix\away, yeah ok you have to get all the dependencies
<thomas_> evening
<ubuntuinstaller> snaga, missed it?
<gwak> eruin: urg they moved the sceenshoot button in ubuntu ;-] 
<ubuntuinstaller> I'm pretty stuck on this partitioning menu
<Melk_> why, with ndiswrapper i must to ifdown wlan0  ifup wlan0 after ubuntu booted?
<ubuntuinstaller> so I can't miss anything right?
<thomas_> any european in here, who ordered buntu cds?
<gwak> eruin: moment tho the XHTML needs some work with ie: hope your not counting on the postion tags ;-] 
<ubuntuinstaller> or is it a boot option?
<eruin> Matt|: ah yeah. I've got that all over the place
<Treenaks> thomas_: yes, The Netherlands
<Treenaks> thomas_: I have them
<Limix\away> shit
<Limix\away> the packages file i think i need doesnt fit on a disk :(
<eruin> Matt|: tired of people on trash browsers complaining when my fully-standards-compliant code doesnt render
<ubuntuinstaller> so Snaga, I'm at a stage "[!!]  Parition disks"
<thomas_> Treenaks, when did you order them?
<Treenaks> Limix\away: you only need the .deb
<Matt|> eruin, *nods*
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, I got the same error, trying to remember what I changed to get through it
<Treenaks> thomas_: very early on
<Matt|> Limix\away, lemme know what it asks for and i'll give you the link
<ubuntuinstaller> and under partitioning method the only option is "Manually edit partition table"
<lev> does anyone know where i can get a different skin for gtk-gnutella?
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, is this a dual boot?
<ubuntuinstaller> nope
<lev> the default one is hideous
<Limix\away> it says i need to run an apt-get update
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, is / the only partition?
<ubuntuinstaller> snaga, I have the partitions already set up from when I tried to install knoppix
<Matt|> Limix\away, ok you need an internet connection for that
<Limix\away> k
<ubuntuinstaller> there's a / partition and a swap
<Limix\away> ican get dial up on it i guess
<Limix\away> lol
<ubuntuinstaller> it's reiser
<Limix\away> i have a password
<ubuntuinstaller> is that bad?
<Matt|> Limix\away, you'll be several days
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, have you gone into the manual partition option?
<Limix\away> how do Iset up a dial up connection
<ubuntuinstaller> yes
<ubuntuinstaller> and now I have 4 choices
<Matt|> Limix\away, if you've never updated warty, most of the packages will need to be downloaded again
<ubuntuinstaller> configure raid
<Limix\away> ok
<ubuntuinstaller> configure local volume manage
<Matt|> Limix\away, on dial-up, that will take a seriously long time
<ubuntuinstaller> guided partitioning
<Limix\away> yea
<ubuntuinstaller> and help
<Limix\away> :(
<Limix\away> i just wanna listen to mp3s
<Matt|> Limix\away - remove the package you just installed, and install the OLDEST one from that link i gave you? might work
<Matt|> Limix\away, you'll still need it's dependencies
<Limix\away> k
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, it might be in guided
<Limix\away> how do i remove it
<ubuntuinstaller> guided doesn't work
<snaga> hmmm
<ubuntuinstaller> I click guided
<Limix\away> got it
<ubuntuinstaller> and it gives me 1 option "manually edit partition table"
<Matt|> Limix\away, dpkg -r packagename to uninstall
<ubuntuinstaller> It got a similar problem intermittently when installing knoppix
<Matt|> Limix\away, say me name when talking to me, that way I see your message easily
<Matt|> *my
<ubuntuinstaller> it would say hard drive not detected
<RuffianSoldier> Everyone who loves Ubuntu with a passion, visit www.watsky.net for the first Ubuntu based distro!!!  Or check out #beatrix , the official BeatrIX Linux IRC CHannel!  UBUNTU FOREVER!
<ubuntuinstaller> Do hard drives get flaky when they're old?
<eruin> ah, great. opera, firefox, mozilla, konqueror, safari, ie5 on mac all render my site correctly
<eruin> only ie6 fails horribly
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, oh yeah
<ubuntuinstaller> hmmm
<ubuntuinstaller> so it would sometimes work and sometimes not work?
<snaga> had one die on me just a couple of weeks ago
<Limix\away> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/
<Treenaks> ubuntuinstaller: something like that
<Limix\away> which is the oldest one man
<ubuntuinstaller> Is that a symptom of a dying hard drive?
<ubuntuinstaller> and it makes these weird sounds on start-up
<ubuntuinstaller> like the sirens from "minority report"
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, mine died altogother, lost the partition table
<lev> How come my downloads on gnutella are so slow?
<gwak> eurin:http://gulrajani.org/appelsinjuice.png
<lev> they are going @ 5-9 kb/s
<lev> i have a Broadband connection..
<ubuntuinstaller> So Snaga, my solution then is to replace the hard drive?
<ubuntuinstaller> Or should I continue fooling with linux distros until 1 works?
<ubuntuinstaller> It's weird, SuSE installed fine 3 days ago
<ubuntuinstaller> but this time when I tried SuSE it keeps hanging
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, I would keep trying for awhile, at least.
<Matt|> Limix\away, the one with the smallest version number. Please say my nick if you are talking to me, otherwise I won't see your message
<ubuntuinstaller> So what do you reccomend trying, snaga?
<bwlang> lev: that's just how it it sometimes with a peer to peer network...
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, I'm checking something now, give me a sec...
<ubuntuinstaller> ok thanks
<davyd> someone talk to me about printers
<davyd> specifically, Epson printers
<davyd> which are something I've never set up before
<davyd> also, scanning
<ubuntuinstaller> as long as I'm here, can anyone reccomend a cheap 802.11g card for a laptop running ubuntu?
<ubuntuinstaller> I want one that just works (tm)
<bwlang> davyd: they put ink on paper... nothing special to figure out - cups just works... scanning is handled by sane
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, did you use the 'manually erase entire disk' option?
<davyd> bwlang: I know all of that
<ubuntuinstaller> no, how do I get to that?
<Rene_S> I got a question, in Ubuntu which filesystem is better to use Reiser or Ext3 ?
<davyd> why would cups be detecting my usb printer on a parallel port
<davyd> it also has three parallel port #1s
<Cred> Could someone else here try to help me to get dvb card to work?
<davyd> this feels like whacky kernel level emulation of something...
<knoppix> hi
<knoppix> hi got a problem
<knoppix> I dist upgraded
<ubuntuinstaller> snaga, I can't find that option
<knoppix> and it seems it updated the kernel 2.6.8
<davyd> knoppix: your initrd is missing
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, when I choose guided partitioning I get that as one of the choices
<knoppix> however I use lilo, and lilo won't boot it
<ubuntuinstaller> no snaga, I don't get that option
<snaga> you are using warty?
<knoppix> davyd, lilo says that kernel overlaps lilo stage 2 stack ot something like that
<bwlang> davyd: did you expect me to just intuit that?... i doubt cups is detecting your usb printer on an lpt port... when you add the printer using the http://localhost:631/ it should show you a list of ports to choose - just use the usb port and specify the model of the printer
<davyd> bwlang: how to I reenable that interface?
<davyd> Ubuntu appears to have disabled it
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, I wonder if I get it because I started the install on a drive formatted with ntfs. not sure
<bwlang> davyd: what interface are you talking about? the usb interface?  the web interface? the lpt interface ?
<davyd> bwlang: the web interface
<pepsi_> i just upgraded to hoary, and now i can get preferences on the battery status monitor applet
<davyd> it's nicely telling me it's disabled
<pepsi_> *cant
<ubuntuinstaller> maybe I should run knoppix and wipe the drive?
<snaga> ubuntuinstaller, that seems like a good idea. you might want to use the drive a bit under knoppix and see if it acts flakey
<bwlang> davyd: you'll have to edit some config files  - have a look at www.cups.org to learn how to configure cups
<ubuntuinstaller> Yeah
<mirak> I need help
<mirak> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bwlang> mirak: just ask...
<mirak> why they hell does dist upgrade upgrade  the kernel ?
<mirak> that's too sensitive to be automatically upgraded
<mirak> bwlang, I am knoppix
<ubuntuinstaller> Ok, Snaga, thanks for the help
<ubuntuinstaller> I'll try knoppix
<snaga> I need to mount an external usb vfat drive as umask 755, but it is automounting as 744. How do I change that?
<davyd> mirak: like I said, you'll probably find your initrd is missing
<davyd> and lilo borked on your upgrade
<bwlang> mirak: maybe a bug fix to a kernel that you have   - or your old kernel does not exist in the new revision
<Kamion> mirak: it's not upgraded from one upstream kernel version to the next, only within Debian/Ubuntu revisions
<bwlang> snaga: it's a setting in /etc/fstab  man will tell you exactly what
<snaga> bwlang, does fstab govern the automount stuff? sda1 isn't in there at all right now.
<mirak> so how do I fix that ?
<bwlang> snaga: hmm - on my system it is in there...  and i have hotplug do the mount for me.
<mirak> because this kernel introduced a bug with lilo
<mirak> I have a grub loader CD but I don't know how to boot on my ubuntu install with it
<CatDog> I've got a D-link DWL-G122 usb wireless net adaptor. To get it going under linux/ubuntu a bit of googling suggests I'm going to have to go in the direction of either DRIVERLOADER or NDISWRAPPER... has anyone had any experience of getting wireless adaptors working (that don't have specific linux drivers)?
<snaga> bwlan, I'll mess with the fstab to see what happens. I hadn't because it wasn't there in the first place, but mounts anyway
<snaga> thanks
<mirak> Kamion, by the way it removed the kernel
<Kamion> mirak: make sure /initrd.img is a symlink to /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3
<Kamion> mirak: it so didn't
<Kamion> mirak: only symlinks
<mirak> it didn't even let a .old kernel entry
<Kamion> mirak: .old is only used for different upstream versions.
<Kamion> mirak: this is not an Ubuntu decision BTW, Debian's just the same
<mirak> ok, so it's probably a problem on debian then
<Treenaks> I've heard more problems with initrds today
<Treenaks> maybe linked to non-existing /dev/fd0
<Kamion> mirak: yes, the bug came into Ubuntu due to a sync from Debian unstable, as did the subsequent fix
<Kamion> mirak: unfortunately the bug was already hardwired into the pre-removal scripts of kernels we'd already built, so it acted as a timebomb
<Kamion> mirak: we'll be looking at working around it for subsequent kernel versions
<mirak> could anyone send me the good kernel ?
<mirak> I mean only the binary
<Kamion> you've already got it; it's in /boot
<mirak> or help me to boot with grub
<davyd> bingo, now it works
<mirak> Kamion, not the old one
<davyd> for the record, the solution was to restart udev
<Kamion> mirak: then see archive.ubuntu.com
<Kamion> you should never run a kernel from somebody you don't trust
<maximuspain> hi
<mirak> Kamion, I trust you
<maximuspain> i was thinking of installing ubuntu but am not sure wether to gowith it or gentoo or vidalinux
<tolle> Has anyone found any working packages of multisync and its plugins?
<Kamion> I could be anyone; IRC isn't authenticated
<mirak> Kamion, so what can I do ?
<Kamion> archive.ubuntu.com
* iz some help with error by installing openoffice.org on the amd64 ubuntu version
<mirak> but how can I install the kernel ?
<Kamion> dpkg -i
<mirak> in chroot ?
<Kamion> mirak: this is hoary; you are expected to be able to deal with breakage, I'm sorry
<Kamion> we said this very clearly on all announcements
<Kamion> a chroot should do fine
<iz> can someone take a look at pastebin.com for the error?
<mirak> Kamion, that what support channels are made for
<mirak> I guess
<Ixan> somebody experienced problems with fonts in hoary? anti-aliasing looks horrible on my computer...
<mirak> I can fix that with some hints
<Erix> hi
<pepsi_> if i close my laptop's lid, the screen blanks and i have to restart to fix it
<pridkett> I've got an interesting sount problem under warty.  Basically, I'm going through homestar runner deprivation because I get no sound in flash under firefox.  Furthermore, I get none of blips and whirrs that my other desktop gets.  When I try to start esd, it complains that it can find /dev/dsp.  any hints here?
<pridkett> sound works fine for everything else, rhythmbox, mplayer, etc
<pd> anyone install Ubuntu on a PPC?
<_|Imanewbie|_> How can  I do to make fortunes be displayed eachtime I open a terminal?
<davyd> _|Imanewbie|_: if you have fortune installed
<davyd> edit your .bashrc file in your home directory
<davyd> and put fortune at the end
<davyd> the .bashrc file is run every time you start bash
<Unfun> I have a question regarding X11 and xhost with ubuntu
<_|Imanewbie|_> davyd: wich is the path for this file?
<mirak> Kamion, can I put the archives as a source ?
<Unfun> for some reason i can't get any remote xwindows to display even after i run xhost + and setting my DISPLAY variable appropriately on the remote host.
<mirak> for apt
<Kamion> mirak: should already be there, even if commented ou
<Kamion> out
<mirak> Kamion, mmm I am not sure to understand. Where is the main ubuntu repository ?
<Kamion> it's already in your sources.list
<Kamion> it may be commented out
<mirak> it's that one http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<mirak> ?
<Kamion> it's also well-documented on the web site
<Kamion> yes
<mirak> why aren't the archived package accessible as different versions then ?
<Kamion> it's a development branch; if you need an older version for some reason you report a bug
<mirak> I mean the old package was probably overwritten
<_|Imanewbie|_> davyd: Ive managed it thanks
<Kamion> you could take the kernel from warty
<Unfun> do you have to use xauth now or does xhost still work?
<mirak> Kamion, ok
<imka> am i missing anything in realplayer? i'm not able to listen to a radio station's .ram
<pepsi_> if i close my lid, switch consoles, or try to use full-screen mode in vmware, my screen blanks and i have to restart to fix it
<pepsi_> any ideas?
<davyd> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x080e) at libusb:002:006
<imka> i have no sound in realplayer. it says that it's playing but no sound. is there any additional channel i should unmute???
<davyd> [davyd@persephone sane.d] $ sudo scanimage -L
<davyd> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<mdz> mirak: the config file for grub is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mdz> mirak: automatically generated by update-grub
<mirak> ok
<_|Imanewbie|_> Dudes  Igot a doubt time to time linux creates a folder on my fat-c partition called recycled It seems just a bunch of crappy files and I can just remove them in linux not in windows anyone knows what a damm is it?
<Kamion> _|Imanewbie|_: that isn't anything to do with Linux. It sounds like the Windows Recycle Bin.
<mirak> mdz, so this means I can't boot a windows system without any linux install on the harddrive ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Kamion: has everything to do with linux the first folder inside recycled is called .trashMyUser
<_|Imanewbie|_> my linus user
<Kamion> _|Imanewbie|_: well, try emptying the recycle bin in Windows?
<imka> what device does realplayer use?
<mdz> mirak: why would you want to use grub on a system which has only windows?
<Kamion> I've never heard of anything that would do that, but maybe it's samba or something
<davyd> _|Imanewbie|_: the .trash folder is linux storing it's recycled trash
<_|Imanewbie|_> Kamion: the folder is generated while I'm in LINUX has nothing to do with windows
<mdz> mirak: but yes, you can if you really want to
<mirak> mdz, because this stupid windows doesn't want to write it's own mbr
<davyd> _|Imanewbie|_: the Recycled folder is always there, it's just hidden in Windows
<_|Imanewbie|_> davyd: and why it is beeing pointed to my fat-c partition?
<davyd> _|Imanewbie|_: it puts one on all volumes
<Kamion> _|Imanewbie|_: uh-huh. Still, try emptying the recycle bin in Windows and I think you'll find you'll be able to remove them anyway. Sounds harmless.
<imka> any1 here using realplayer? i really wanna listen to that football-match
<mirak> mdz, after partitioning with fdisk, it says that the mbr is either different or corrupted
<davyd> so you can do trash recovery on all volumes
<mirak> Kamion, windows=crap
<davyd> mirak: windows fdisk, or linux fdisk ?
<_|Imanewbie|_> davyd: Ohhh oki thanks by explanation =)
<Kamion> mirak: no advocacy here, please.
<mirak> recovering a windows system almost need a full windows install from another drive
<mirak> davyd, linux fdisk
<davyd> hmm, interesting
<mirak> davyd, fdisk doesn't exist on XP
<davyd> mirak: sure it does
<mirak> davyd, I am not sure of that
<mirak> I get an error when running grub-install
<mirak> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<mirak> /sbin/grub-install: line 389: /dev/null: Permission denied
<mirak> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<_|Imanewbie|_> well I gtg study cya folks
<_|Imanewbie|_> I'm out \o>
<Kamion> mirak: ls -l /dev/null
<mirak> crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 Dec  5  2004 /dev/null
<ztonzy> hmm, doesnt 'vi' exist in ubuntu ?  (for terminal textfile editing)
<mirak> I am chrooted in ubuntu install
<discharge> ztonzy, yes
<Kamion> mirak: is the chrooted filesystem mounted read-write? (not that I think that should make a difference, but ...)
<Kamion> ztonzy: yes, vim's part of the base system
<davyd> mirak: make sure you have proc mounted
<ztonzy> discharge, it seems to have been removed somehow
<davyd> that's the thing I always forget inside my chroot
<mirak> davyd, oh. I must mount the proc of the chrooted system ?
<mirak> ok
<davyd> mirak: else you can't get to it, can you ?
<UrkeMMI> I build custom mplayer 1.0pre5 .deb package for ubuntu and now I need to add it to local cache. How to do this?
<mirak> davyd, what ?
<thomas_> mako_, du you know, when cds to germany will be shipped?
<davyd> mirak: well inside the chroot, you can't access the /proc filesystem because it's outside your chroot
<davyd> so you need to mount another one
<mirak> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
* jordi kicks mako.
<mirak> it reduced the errors but I still have this one
<davyd> mirak: hmm, pass
<davyd> I don't much like grab
<davyd> *grub
<davyd> also I need to sleep
<davyd> because it's 4am
<mirak> lol
<mirak> when do you wake up ?
<ztonzy> Kamion, "vim" ?  but typing 'vi' outside X doesnt work :-\
<mako_> jordi: sorry sorry
<davyd> it's probably going to end up lunchtime
<davyd> let's just hope work don't notice I haven't logged in till afternoon
<mirak> you work from home ?
<davyd> often
<mirak> lol
<mirak> intersting
<davyd> work has craptastic office space
<mirak> what is it ?
<davyd> so we're commonly at home or on site
<davyd> since I don't commonly go onsite
<davyd> I get to work here
<davyd> we're meant to be getting a new office
<davyd> who knows what will happen then
<Kamion> ztonzy: dunno what to say, it's there as standard
<Kamion> ztonzy: try 'vim' explicitly
<davyd> anyway... sleep
<ztonzy> Kamion, not that either
<discharge> what about /usr/bin/vim
<Kamion> ztonzy: sudo apt-get install vim
<discharge> if not, reinstall the vim package with synaptic or at-get
<ztonzy> Kamion, it is installed, odd
<discharge> apt-get
<euxneks> which vim
<euxneks> type "which vim"
<Kamion> ztonzy: check $PATH then
<mirak> Kamion, I have still a problem with writting on hda
<mirak> I mounted /proc
<NanoTek> re
<werewolf> Hi all, what is for warty-updates?
<euxneks> when you install ubuntu, does it automatically recognize the other systems installed?
<bancus> Okay, the warty installer just totally tanked on me.
<bancus> And it waited until after I'd already formatted my gentoo partitions to do so.
<euxneks> woah
<euxneks> crappy
<bancus> Some error when installing the base system about not being able to get /pool/something//Release
<bancus> looks like it's omitting the release in between those two slashes
<bancus> like it doesn't know it's installing warty
<euxneks> ... =o
<nksen> is the root password the same as the userpassword or how do I login as root?
<bancus> it also had a problem early on with not being able to "detect and mount" the CDROM
<bancus> which isn't very hard to do, I had to do it manually
<bancus> it also died while trying to find a wireless host even though I didn't want it to do anything with the network at all
<ztonzy> Kamion, did a listing...looks like this:  vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi
<mjr> nksen, there is no root password by default, use "sudo command" with your user password
<mirak> how to install grub from a running livecd ?
<ztonzy> Kamion, have to do that I installed KDE from 'universe'  ?
<mjr> (also, you can set a root password with sudo if you really want)
<bancus> oh, no, it's /cdom/dists//Release that it can't find
<nksen> mjr, might 'sudo passwd' set my root pass?
<mjr> nksen, yes indeed
<Leonardo_21> algun canal en espaol
<nksen> mjr, nice, thx
<electroglas> I am trying to add a printer through the Cups web interface, but it asks me for a password and root/pswd does not work. Any ideas???
<Leonardo_21> o alguien que hable en espaol
<bancus> anyone able to help me with this?
<sladen> electroglas: good point,
<electroglas> bancus - I just jumped in, but do you have the Ubuntu cd in the drive?
<bancus> yes
<bancus> had to mount it myself, even
<bancus>  /cdrom/dists/ exists
<bancus> but it has warty, local, stable, testing and unstable
<bancus> warty has a Release file in it
<bancus> but it's not looking in there
<electroglas> bancus - let me test it
<bancus> would it be because I had it skip the network stuff?
<stuNNed> is it possible in ubuntu unstable for mplayer to totally lock the whole computer?
<stuNNed> let me rephrase that, is it possible for it to crash the whole computer?
<Matt|> anything is possible
<sladen> electroglas: you should be able to use the gnome-interface to configure CPUS
<electroglas> Sladen - It crashes on adding a second printer
<electroglas> or sometimes just for fun
<sladen> electroglas: if you can track it down more specifically (at what stage does it crash), could you file a bugreport on https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Quest-Master> What's the apt-get command to reinstall a package?
<electroglas> Working on it
<thomas_> apt-get install PACKAGE --reinstall
<Quest-Master> Ah
<thomas_> complicated, eh?
<Quest-Master> Hehe
<Quest-Master> Hm
<Quest-Master> It wants the CD
<Quest-Master> Can't it just get it from the repository?
<Quest-Master> (it being Python)
<electroglas> bancus - it's not working for me on Koary
<electroglas> hoary
<bancus> is there a hoary installer disk out there?
<jdub> there's one on cdimage.ubuntu.com, but i wouldn't recommend using it
<jdub> better to install warty and upgrade
<electroglas> I don't know, but I have the repository set to Warty
<bancus> jdub, I *can't* install warty
<bancus> hence the issue
<bancus> it tanks during the base-system install
<bancus> after the partition formatting, I might add
<bancus> so I'm stuck with windows until I can get this working
<jdub> tried md5summing the disk?
<jdub> not sure the hoary installer is going to be that much more useful for you
<bancus> it can't find /cdrom/dist//Release
<bancus> like it doesn't know that it's installing warty
<bancus> also, can I md5sum under windows?
<jdub> rm, not sure
<jdub> bancus: you might want to check bugzilla for bugs about that issue, i know it's been raised a couple of times
<bancus> google shows nothing, but I'll check bugzilla
<ptike> hile_, i have a problem with my writer or cdrecord. when I do cdrecord dev=ATAPI --scanbus he gives the folowing error: Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.
<ptike> Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.
<ptike> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<ptike> i managed to burn one's and then when i try another burn he give me this
<bancus> jdub: bugzilla doesn't seem to contain anything either
<ptike> anybody an idea?
<ReptiX> what does this error look like is wrong?
<ReptiX> Can't exec "/usr/sbin/makeuserdb": No such file or directory at (eval 1) line 5
<ReptiX> no mysql?
<electroglas> I am trying to add a printer through the Cups web interface, but it asks me for a password and root/pswd does not work. Any ideas???
<russgray> I run ubuntu on a T22 Thinkpad. I followed the power management howto on the ubuntu wiki, and suspend works OK, but when I resume Gnome is really sluggish. Anyone know any workaround or fix?
<zaofreek> is anyone else in here running doom 3 with ati binary drivers?
<Hikaru79> Does mplayer have any sort of GUI at all?
<bancus> jdub: the md5sum of the ISO checks out, but I have no way of verifying the disk itself
<zaofreek> Hiraku79: if you have gtk installed, mplayer should have the guy by default
<zaofreek> gui^
<ReptiX> HELP GUYS
<ReptiX> IM IN A TERMINOL OUTPUT UPDATE FOR SYNAPTIC HOW DO I GET OUT OF THE black sceen it has a small box grey ont eh bottome says (END)
<ReptiX> please help
<Hikaru79> zaofreek, I have GTK... but I can't even start mplayer by itself. It needs a command-line argument for the name of the file, and I give it that and it just starts playing the video. No GUI that I can see =/
<jgjones> Greetings all
<mjr> gnome is a metapackage
<gwak> wow that is really soon the 5th
<jgjones> I was looking at how to upgrade Firefox to 1.0?
<jgjones> <--- Linux newbie, be gentle
<ztonzy> mjr, well...still odd to me
<Felix_the_Mac> Hi there. Are there any PowerBook users here? I have a trackpad problem :-(
<mjr> ztonzy, and anyway, most of the memory that they seem to hog up is shared libraries
<ztonzy> mjr, aha
<_axel> jdub: dunno if you're the one to bitch about this, but the conference website insists on using 'Rheus' instead of 'Reus' :)
<ztonzy> it do look as they take up place
* mjr just checked on his own system, and 95 megs of the 99 that evolution-alarm-notify uses is shared memory
<ztonzy> mjr, hmmm
<gwak> does anyone know if the freedesktop people have decided what to do about multiple devices grabbing /dev/dsp -- is it esd ?
<thenuke> How do I change between vdesks in gnome?
<robertj> gwak: its prolly going to be polypaudio
<jdub> gwak: they haven't decided anything
<thenuke> oh, and I'm looking for keyb shortcuts
<gwak> is polyaudio another userspace utility?
<_axel> thenuke: ctrl+alt+arrows
<Felix_the_Mac> Hi again. So ... are there any iBook users here?
* mjr notes that sound drivers really, really, should take care of that. But of course, also a network-transparent userspace audio solution is good to have too.
<thenuke> _axel: thank you
<gwak> yea i think its silly that alsa/linux cant handle it -- it must be a difficult issue to fix
<_axel> thenuke: np
<jdub> alsa can do it, but it's not necessarily something you want to do in the kernel (the way alsa does it is through the alsa libraries, not in the kernel itself)
<mjr> (and most stuff should just use gstreamer for audio playing anyway, and it can output to multiple backends :)
<mjr> (thus making it an issue of taste whether you want to use esd or whatever)
<jdub> mjr: that doesn't actually solve the problem, it's just a lazy way to avoid defining policy
* lamer11019378144 lost conection for a minute, so if anyone was king enough to speak to me please repeat :-)
<gwak> jdub:thanks i will check that out -- i wish more apps would start use alsa rather then oss
<jdub> gwak: ubuntu is currently configured to use the oss compat alsa drivers, which is the sanest way to do things atm (alsalibs is not entirely reliable, or used well)
<Felix_the_Mac> Does anyone here use pbbuttonsd for trackpad functionality?
<gwak> jdub: it seems w/ hoary they have added esd in
<theantix> what is a good mule/kazaa/whatever client to use while the major bittorrent sites are down?
<Felix_the_Mac> theantix: whats up with the bittorent sites?
<theantix> felix, from what I hear suprnova got ddos'd, and loki couldn't handle the traffic surge, and tvtorrents.net was down for an unrelated reason
<jdub> gwak: huh? esd was shipped and used by default in warty.
<Felix_the_Mac> theantix: I use torrentreactor.net
<gwak> jdub: hmm weird i probley never noticed then -- the only reason i noticed it was mplayer stopped working after i upgraded -
* Quest-Master is going to report a bug found in Ubuntu.
* Felix_the_Mac is hoping somebody can help with pbbuttonsd on a PowerBook
<gwak> jdub: it was hanging at alsa_init --
<theantix> felix, thanks for the tip, but it doesn't have what I'm looking for sadly
<ReptiX> Can't exec "/usr/sbin/makeuserdb": No such file or directory at (eval 1) line 515.
<ReptiX> please help me fix this error
<theantix> I found it on aMule, but it refuses to download for some odd reason
<Gmail> <Gmail> goto #ubuntu and paste your error
<Gmail> <ReptiX> i did
<Gmail> <ReptiX> they dont know
<Felix_the_Mac> theantix: y'welcome.
<Gmail> ReptiX: why the hell did you think you will be an answer with in 1 sec?
<Quest-Master> Which forum would I report a bug in at Ubuntu forums?
<Felix_the_Mac> Can anybody recommend a wireless network card with PPC drivers ??
<Gmail> Quest-Master: topic
<ReptiX> becuase im stupid gmail
<ReptiX> please dont cuss and yell at me
<Hrdwr_BoB> Felix_the_Mac: the cisco cards have full open source drivers
* Gmail is not yelling
<ReptiX> why the hell, is always yelling
<Quest-Master> It's a bug on how things that are build shouldn't be put in /usr/local/lib or /usr/local/bin since software that depends on something won't look in those folders, therefore no success in compiling.
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's not yelling
<Hrdwr_BoB> THIS IS YELLING
<Felix_the_Mac> Thanks Hrdwr_BoB are they cheap?
<Hrdwr_BoB> Felix_the_Mac: not really :)
<gwak> Reptix: i think makeuserdb is a mysql program -
<Hrdwr_BoB> there are other cards though
<ReptiX> me too
<ReptiX> heh
<gwak> Reptix: you can try installing mysql
<ReptiX> i did
<ReptiX> its installed
<ReptiX> and so is everything else with mysql in it
<rik_> I am new to irc and ubuntu is there anyone that could possibly lend a hand
<Hrdwr_BoB> http://www.courier-mta.org/makeuserdb.html
<Hrdwr_BoB> ReptiX: what are you trying to acheive
<gwak> Reptix: try locate makeuserdb
<Felix_the_Mac> rik_: Tell me all your problems! Then everybody can listen! You should know I am not a guru.
<rik_> I have a new install and am trying to su - root but I don't know the default password
<veran> its your normal user password
<jdub> rik_: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<veran> and make sure you use "sudo -s"
<jdub> rik_: root is disabled in ubuntu, read the above link.
<Felix_the_Mac> rik_: I beleive root is disabled. ie no password has been set. Therefore you use sudo instead
<vrln> ls
<Felix_the_Mac> this gives you a su environment for 1 command
<rik_> many thanks
<Felix_the_Mac> ie. sudo cat /etc/passwd
<Felix_the_Mac> This is more secure since nobody can hack into the root account
<Felix_the_Mac> and as veran says you enter your own user password
<Felix_the_Mac> if you want to do more than 1 command then I use sudo sh, but I think you can also follow veran's advice and do sudo -s
<colombre> hallo :-)
<will> i like sudo /bin/bash
<Felix_the_Mac> hallom :-)
<ptike> i have a problem with my  usb burner. when i do cdrecord dev=ATAPI --scanbus he gives No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<colombre> i want to dual boot ubuntu and Mac Os on Imac G3 600
<colombre> but I'm new to mac
<colombre> how can I do please?
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: I have dual boot on my PowerBook, lets talk!
<Felix_the_Mac> First you will need a spare partition. Do you have one?
<rik_> many thanks all
<colombre> no but i can do it
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: Great! The rest is easy ... honestly
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: have you downloaded the ubuntu ISOs?
<dhanish> hello all
<colombre> i ve got 1 iso there are more?
<Felix_the_Mac> I have about 7GB for Linux and the rest for Mac OS X
<will> is there an nvidia how to?
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: Sorry no, I was thinking about yellow dog. One is good.
<dhanish> how come my ntfs partitions icons dont show up in "computer" places in gnome but they mount fine when i go to /mnt/winxp
<colombre> ok felix
<dhanish> aren't icons for partitions suppose to show up under computer if they are in /etc/fstab?
<colombre> felix is there a way to talk in a less crowded room?
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: I am new at IRC. I dont know how this DCC chat thing works in my client!!!
<colombre> me too :(
<colombre> ok lets talk here then
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: do you know how to burn the ISO so that it is bootable?
<colombre> yes my iso boots but i don'know how
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: I use cdrecord
<colombre> to partition hd
<colombre> ahd menage bootloader
<lev> Hey, when i tried to play an mp3 in rythmbox, is said that no plugin is installed to handel an mp3 file... what do i need to install?
<jdub> lev: gstreamer0.8-mad
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: Oh ... I was very pleased when you said you could do it :-(
<ficusplanet> Felix_the_Mac, In GNOME, right-click the iso and choose "Write to CD..."
<lev> is that in SPM?
<dhanish> lev: install gstream-mad package
<Felix_the_Mac> soory ficusplanet colombre and me are using mac os x
<dhanish> err nevermind
<dhanish> xchat is yucky
<ficusplanet> Oh, OK.  Panther?  Use the disc utility
<Felix_the_Mac> I have cdrecord installed through fink
<dhanish> so i take it ubuntu doesnt place icons for items in /etc/fstab automatically?
<ficusplanet> Felix_the_Mac, http://www.intencha.com/adrian/burning_ubuntu_linux_iso_on_os_x.php
<colombre> felix sorry I mnisunderstood your question
<colombre> before :(
<ficusplanet> dhanish, It will do all volume mounting automatically.  Just go to computer>>disks.
<dhanish> ficusplanet, unfortuantely they arent showing up there
<Felix_the_Mac> ficusplanet: mmm havent seen that. But if you would like to offer advice on partitioning prior to installing ubuntu then colombre would be glad to hear it.
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: I reinstalled OS X and made a special partition ready for linux
<mjr> dhanish, I think only for user mountable things
<ficusplanet> dhanish, Are you sure they are mounted?  You can configure all of this by going to Computer>>Des. Prefs.>>Removable Storage.
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: obviously this can be a bit of a drag
<colombre> whaty kind of partition Felix?
<ficusplanet> dhanish, Should work with removable media of all kinds - usb sticks, digital cameras, hard drives, etc.
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: otherwise there a various tools available such a iPartition which I have just read about.
<lev> How do install real player?
<dhanish> ficusplanet, they are mounted cause i can go /mnt/winxp for instance and see my ntfs parition...this is what my fstab entry is like... "/dev/hde3        /mnt/winxp        ntfs       defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0"
<dhanish> removeable media works but not for ntfs partitions
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: also VolumeWorks from subrosasoft
<colombre> can'I do it with mac os tools
<ficusplanet> Change it to /dev/hde3 /mnt/winxp    ntfs    noauto,user,umask=000    0    0
<ficusplanet> *noauto,ro,user,umask=000
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: unfortunately not because. When I had a blank partition on my main disk it would not even let me _format_ it!!
<colombre> i'ld like to use OsX stuff.
<colombre> Can'I do whit that?
<dhanish> k....is there a command that i can run for me to test out changes in fstab without restarting?
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre: Check your DCC chat window :-)
<ficusplanet> The second you save fstab, gnome should pick up on the changes.
<dhanish> that did it..thanks ficusplanet
<tommie_> how do i register the irc:// protocol?
<Felix_the_Mac> colombre and /me go somewhere quiet to talk
<ficusplanet> dhanish, np
<dhanish> someone should update the wiki to refelect this..cause i got that fstab entry off the wiki
<dhanish> now anyway to rename the items in computer? :D
<ficusplanet> Was someone asking about RealPlayer?
<ficusplanet> dhanish, Not that I know of, but they have much nicer/clearer names in Hoary.
<ionrock> is ntp daemon installed and running by default ?
<dhanish> ficusplanet, i am using hoary
<tommie_> found it in url-handlers :)
<ficusplanet> dhanish, Really?  Is something still showing up with an obscure name?
<dhanish> names like "52G Hard Drive..."
<will> where does ubuntu keep the linux kernel source code?
<ficusplanet> dhanish, Oh, heh, I like those names.
<dhanish> yeh
<lev> I need help installing Real Player
<Quest-Master> Would it be possible for someone who uses a Windows software modem currently to get online with Ubuntu with some kind of software dialer?
<ionrock> my clock has been speeding up when the cpu works hard and I am trying to find out whether it is ubunut, debian or just my crappy  computer , the latter of which I would think is my problem
<dhanish> i know being picky but it helps out when trying to figure out of 3 52G drives which one is which
<GotD0t> i just executed who and its telling me that two terminals, which were started within 10 seconds of each other, are still open... one of which is an SSH in and the other was local, neither are still open... any way to fix this
<ficusplanet> dhanish, Good point.  Maybe you could file a bug against HAL or G-V-M.
<confrey> hi everybody
<dhanish> so i guess for the time being its not possible to change the names?
<will> does anyone know where the kernel source code is kept?
<ficusplanet> dhanish, I don't think it is.  I could be wrong though.
<confrey> Ican't find the faq page explaining how to play mp3 with ubuntu; I remember I have to download sone gstreamer plugin, but I can't find them
<confrey> and how can I install xmms? I can't install from net, because I have a modem 56K, I have to download packages manually
<GotD0t> confrey do sudo apt-get install xmms
<dhanish> confrey, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats this wiki post has answers for your mp3 stuff
<confrey> GotD0t, I can't do it; because in this way I might dowload all the Packages files, too much datas; I need to know where I can find the xmms package
<GotD0t> confrey: when you run that command you will only get what is needed for xmms to run
<dhanish> ficusplanet, so is it HAL and/or GVM that parse fstab and display items under computer....just wondering if there is some hidden config or something
<CatDog> confrey: do you have a debian mirror set up in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ficusplanet> dhanish, GVM is a daemon that listens for messages from HAL about things being added and removed.  Nautilus will then work with GVM to display the appropriate stuff.
<ben913> yay
<ben913> i got hoary and xorg running
<bancus> does hoary come with xorg?
<ficusplanet> yes
<ben913> yup
<bancus> shit
<bancus> shit shit shit
<ben913> lol
<ben913> warty comes with xfree
<bancus> maybe I should just install base debian or fedora
<GotD0t> why shit bancus?
<dhanish> ficusplanet, thanks for clearing that up
<bancus> ben913, the warty installer borks for me
<bancus> GotD0t, I Have an ATI card.
<confrey> CatDog : I have the 15 cd set of sarge, and the complete debian-marillat repository, october, 10, 2004 about
<bancus> ati's drivers don't interact well with xorg 6.8
<GotD0t> bancus: you use 3d acceleration?
<bancus> yes
<ben913> from what i've heard ati and xorg work fine
<ben913> atleast on the ubuntu forums...
<GotD0t> ben913: they do... just not accelerated
<bancus> ben913, then you've heard wrong, unless ati has finally released support for it
<calc> anyone know why setfacl on ubuntu doesn't work? (or am i used it wrong)
<bancus> GLX-related segfaults
<bancus> has to do with an ABI change
<calc> it keeps telling me operation not supported
<bancus> ATI said they were going to release a fix months ago
<GotD0t> bancus: mine works fine... i just can't run 3d games on it
<bancus> that was like three versions ago
<bancus> GotD0t, well, I guess I do have windows now
<bancus> but damn
<bancus> I need to just get an nvidia card
<CatDog> confrey: Hmmmm, well I'm not certain but xmms is probably on one of those somewhere (somebody put me right if it's not).
<ben913> bancus, what about fedora, mandrake or the gazillion other linux distros?
<CatDog> confrey: have you done '$apt-cdrom add' for each of the cds?
<confrey> CatDog, fro example : at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats I can read to download gstreamer0.8-mad from universe repository, but in that location IO can't find gstreamer0.8, but 0.6, and not mad
<bancus> ben913, fedora uses networkmanager, which doesn't work with ndiswrapper, which my wireless card needs
<bancus> Didn't like mandrake
<ben913> and xfree is still in the hoary repo, i believe
<ficusplanet> bancus, NetworkManager is off by default in FC3.
<ben913> it just auto installs xorg when you do apt-get dist-upgrade
<confrey> CatDog, I don't like to cause some problems mixing other pkg sources... do you think I can do it safely?
<bancus> ficusplanet, hm, maybe that's a possibility then
<bancus> ficusplanet, I had a bad experience with FC1 though
<ficusplanet> bancus, FC3 uses x.org 6.8.1, though.
<bancus> related to having to get all that crap from 3rd party repos just to be able to listen to my music collection and watch movies
<CatDog> confrey: sorry, I'm not very familiar with ubuntu specifics. I don't know.
<bancus> curses
<bancus> I'm going to mailbomb ATI, I swear.
<ben913> i wish skype wasn't so f*cking ugly and messed up in gnome
<ficusplanet> bancus, Probably your best option - other than buying an nvidia card.
<bancus> ben913, seriously
<ben913> bancus, was that seriously as in, 'i agree'?
<bancus> ficusplanet, I don't really have the money for a new video card at the moment, unfortunately
<bancus> ben913, yes
<bancus> it's fugly
<ben913> yeah, i kno
<ben913> and the skype people refuse to do anything about it
<GotD0t> i just executed who and its telling me that two terminals, which were started within 10 seconds of each other, are still open... one of which is an SSH in and the other was local, neither are still open... any way to fix this>
<ben913> their answer is to just get kde :\
<bancus> ben913 what a pain in the ass
<ben913> i kno
<ben913> is the skype protocol propriety?
<ficusplanet> Skype protocol was recently made open, though, so maybe we'll see some Free GNOME implementations of it soon.
<ben913> YES
<ben913> i was waiting for the skype protocol to be made open
<bancus> it's open?
<bancus> since when?
<illustre> greetings
<ben913> i dunno
<ficusplanet> About a week ago.
<bancus> that rocks, if true
<ben913> coolies
<CatDog> confrey: all I can suggests is letting your 56k struggle with the download. apt should only download the dependancies it needs...
<illustre> i am trying the live cd right now and would like to get my wireless card working  i did modprobe ipw2100 which is my module but i still get
<Hikaru79> OK, I compiled MPlayer, then realised that I should have compiled the "Real.COM" streaming library FIRST. So now I have to get rid of Mplayer, install that, and build it again; how do I get rid of it? Is there a nice convenient script for that or do I have to start removing files?
<illustre> no deviced when i do iwconfig eth1
<ben913> my wireless card worked out of the box
<lev> Ok, this is my conclusion.. I FCKIN LOVE UBUNTU!!!! :-D
<Hikaru79> lev, good conclusion :)
<ionrock> illustre, you may need to use iwconfig as root
<illustre> is it possible to get it working with the live cd version :-)
<numb> hi there, in ubuntu... (of course) the default "windows" are like this ( www.gnomejournal.org/images/dns-sd.png ), i don't like them, how can i chaged them?
<Gwildor> how di i get gifttoxic to connect to a server?
<illustre> is warty root or regular user
<ionrock> that was my (abeit silly) problem in debian
<ionrock> illustre: sudo iwconfig
<illustre> well whoami shows i am root i open a root terminal
<illustre> iwconfig does not show eth1
<ionrock> sorry sudo iwconfig eth1
<ben913> hoary feels faster, but maybe that's just a placebo
<illustre> lsmod shows the firmware and driver loaded
<ionrock> illustre, I usually make a wireless connection first using the gnome network-config too
<ionrock> l
<bito> alguem portugues ou brasileiro que me possa ajudar a configurar os nameservs de uma maquina nova sff?
<illustre> ionrock: what is the command
<lev> Is there any way to partition my windows HD without having to re-install everything, or pay for a program like partition magic?
<ficusplanet> lev, http://www.sysresccd.org/
<dhanish> this is why i hate setting up  linux....not only do you have to worry about setting up main stuff but tiny details that help out daily...no matter what the distro
<ionrock> illustre, you can find it in the gnome menu or you can just run network-config from the command line
<illustre> network-config command not ofund
#ubuntu 2005-12-12
<dermot> reupbert, jgrieves thanks
<reupbert> kbrooks: you created the document it word, and opened it in abiword. abiword has to decode the closed-source .doc code
<lightbright> dermot: I use streamtuner, its greats
<william> Anyone?
<cloud_> only place i get to is ubuntu's but its being reconstructed
<reupbert> determinist: thanks
<dermot> nice =)
<insomnd> cloud_, hwdb.ubuntu.com
<kbrooks> reupbert, uh
<kbrooks> there is no .doc code
<reupbert> kbrooks: .doc is a proprietary format made by Microsoft.
* jgrieves smells a .doc in the room 
<reupbert> kbrooks: if you want to fix it, change the table in abiword.
<bshumate> cloud_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Mulder> is there a web based search engine for ubuntu packages?
<SWAT> bor, ping
* jgrieves holds nose
<Seveas> Mulder, packages.ubuntu.com
<cloud_> ty
* Mulder needs to check what version of ipw2200 is usd
<jgrieves> Mulder packages.ubuntu.com
<kbrooks> reupbert, no, i dont know how to without ruining the word document
<rotial> How can I get the same option of configuring the wifi connection in KUBUNTU?? I have it in Ubuntu, but in kubuntu I dont find it
<jgrieves> Muldre right click on package, and go to properties
<dermot> says it can't find package steamtuner
<reupbert> kbrooks: try OpenOffice.org then
<jgrieves> should provide msot info if its there
<jgrieves> dermot one sec
<kbrooks> reupbert, no, i switched over
<Seveas> dermot, enable multivere
<jgrieves> dermot do you have universe?
<jgrieves> err multiverse
<Seveas> multiverse even
<jgrieves> Seveas thanks
<Seveas> !repos
<Ubugtu> Rumor has it repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource, Seveas
<dermot> not tha i know jgrieves
<Mulder> Seveas, jgrieves: cheers
<dermot> just put the new ubuntu on earlier
<jgrieves> dermot check out Ubugtu
<Ubugtu> Wish I knew, jgrieves.
<dermot> just wanna test sound
<Mulder> jgrieves, i'm not using ubuntu right now so cant check with apt-cache or synaptic
<jgrieves> dermot u will probably want multive at some time :)
<william> How do you enable 3d acceleration in Linux?
<jgrieves> Mulder oh ok
<dermot> know were to get?
<lightbright> I have 2 VOB files 1 gig in size and want to edit them , cut etc!  How can I do this please?
<mcphail> Why has ubotu been rechristened?
<Seveas> he has not
<insomnd> lol
<Seveas> ubotu is missing
<insomnd> !ubugto
<Ubugtu> Wish I knew.
<Seveas> this is a temp. replacement
<jgrieves> dermot read Ubugtu and upgrade your menu.lst
<jgrieves> !Ubugtu tell dermot aobut repos
<Ubugtu> Bugger all, I dunno, jgrieves.
<jgrieves> ...
<mcphail> poor ubotu...
<jgrieves> !repos
<Ubugtu> It has been said that repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource, jgrieves
<Red-Sox> !test?
<insomnd> out of comission
<Ubugtu> Somebody said test is Failed., Red-Sox
<Red-Sox> whoa
<Seveas> cafuego!
<Red-Sox> whats up wiht that?
<Seveas> what did you do to ubotu?
<insomnd> !flamethrower
<Ubugtu> Wish I knew!
<cafuego> Seveas: Nothing, where is he?
<Seveas> !tell insomnd about bot abuse
<Ubugtu> I have no idea.
<lightbright> Seveas: I have 2 VOB files 1 gig in size and want to edit them , cut etc!  How can I do this please?
<insomnd> lol
<Red-Sox> cafuego: he seemes to be replaced :-X
<fluvvell> !ubotu tell fluvvell about repos
<Seveas> cafuego, missing all day, I even put in a temp. replacement
<Ubugtu> I have no idea, fluvvell.
<cafuego> Seveas: freenode keeps disconnecting my hosted box :-P
<insomnd> Seveas, i wasnt abusing btw
<cafuego> Seveas: I'll boot 'im,, just a moment.
<Seveas> cafuego, cool
<Seveas> !part #ubuntu
<lightbright> insomnd: pls dont abuse :)
<cafuego> jdub is eating toast
<Determinist> whoever made the ubuntu dependencies like this should die
<lightbright> cafuego: is that for me?
<lightbright> Determinist: can you do better?
<Determinist> i cant even remove the stupid floppy formatter without it wanting to remove half a system lol
<Mulder> Determinist, why?
<Seveas> Determinist, please keep the CoC in mind
<bor> SWAT: well, it's not as easy as I thought to compile cdrtools on ubuntu.  it needs some patches from ubuntu and some of them won't apply on a03. now I'm struggling with some iconv functions ...
* cafuego stares at lightbright 
<Determinist> Seveas, sorry :/
<Curt> Ok...I was just wondering...Whats the difference between the 3 Ubuntu products?
<bor> SWAT: I think I'll try it tomorrow, it's too late for me :)
<Seveas> Curt, only the default setup
<lightbright> Determinist: Why focus on the problems?  why not find a remedy if you think you can do better?  as Henry Ford said "Dont find fault, find a redemy"
<Seveas> cafuego, what's keeping ubotu? :)
<lightbright> cafuego: I have 2 VOB files 1 gig in size and want to edit them , cut etc!  How can I do this please?
<cafuego> Seveas: Just doing a DB integrity check, just to be sure.
<BlueDevil> Curt: kubuntu  = ubuntu - ubuntu-desktop + kubuntu desktop
<Seveas> cafuego, cool
<opnsrc> How do you change the background color for windows
<cafuego> lightbright: Convert them to a non-shit format, thene dit in a non-linear editor.
<opnsrc> and text editors, terminals, etc...?
<fluvvell> is there anywhere the system can report which version ie 5.10 ubuntu or something ?
<Determinist> lightbright, wish i knew or had time to learn, in the meantime i suppose all i can do is either cope or ask someone else to modify. i just cant see how a floppy formatter util can have anything to do with the log viewer or the dictionary application
<opnsrc> I want to change the default background color, I don't like white it's too bright
<lightbright> cafuego: no keep as VOB!  just want to edit and cut
<LoRe> how to find out, how a /dev/mapper/foobar device was created?
<lightbright> Determinist:  UNLESS you can do better, be silent ;)
<cafuego> lightbright: No, convert, edit, re-convert.
<Seveas> lightbright, ...
<Determinist> lightbright: :P
<fluvvell> some systems have a /etc file, all i can find is /etc/debian_version which reports testing/unstable
<Seveas> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks seveas :)
<lightbright> cafuego: ok how :)
<cafuego> lightbright: google is your friend
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<insomnd> yay
<cafuego> Much better :-)
<lightbright> cafuego: how do I convert, edit, re-convert a 1gig VOB file?
<Seveas> !lart cafuego
<jgrieves> ouch
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on cafuego
<cloud_> seems that the models of machines are limited, is that a thorough list?
<cafuego> lightbright: Via video conversion software.
<Determinist> lightbright, btw, that attitude isnt really what this development model is all about mate, if i wanted to be silent about what's bothering me with an OS, i'd stick with windows.
<jason__> dave: Got ndiswrapper installed and followed the on-line tutorial I found but when I run 'sudo ndiswrapper -l' it doesn't say 'hardware present'
<un1v4c> Hi!
<Curt> Ok...So all 3 of them are basicly the same but include a little bit different apps, defaults, icons, etc.?
<cloud_> i could go on and on about windows determinist
<OFfm3> anyone here on AMD ?
<Determinist> so could i, but that's besides the point.
<Seveas> Determinist, but ranting neither is the attitude we like :)
<Seveas> Determinist, what was the concrete problem you had?
<cloud_> lol, i just looked up and saw that part
<lightbright> Determinist: all I said was you are complaining and saying the developers should die!  And I said, unless you can do better, be silent
<Determinist> Seveas, yes, i know that as well, i dont do it all too often :)
<Seveas> !tell OFfm3 about anyone
<Kovecses> does anybody know why my hard drive light stays on constantly in ubuntu....... but not in other distros??
<OFfm3> lol
<OFfm3> aight
<lightbright> Determinist: I never complain about Ubuntu etc because the developers do an AMAZING job and I cant do better
<dave> jason__: Hmm, I do not use ndiswrapper.  Someone else might have to help you with ndiswrapper.   Is there a channel specifically for ndiswrapper?
<un1v4c> i know it's not ubuntu-like stuf :) but if you can help me I would be very happy :) if you can go to http://thesmszone.com/?ref=anticop and register, then you can send free sms with fake number
<mcphail> OFfm3: i'm on amd
<Determinist> Seveas, trying to back the system up, needing to stuff it on a 1 gig DOK, finding that hard to achieve with the way the system is set up dependency-wise
<lightbright> cafuego lightbright: Via video conversion software. <-- is this type of software available for Ubuntu?
<OFfm3> ok, is it possible to overclock a sempron64 2800+ which is 1.6, to atleast 2.0 ?
<insomnd> un1v4c spam?
<dave> jason__: #ndiswrapper
<Seveas> Determinist, dependencies are only hard dependencies
<Seveas> I cannot imagine that a floppy-formatter would be a real dependency of anything
<ompaul> cafuego, you were missed
<mcphail> OFfm3: ?offtopic
<Seveas> are you perhaps using aptitude to remove
<OFfm3> no im not
<Determinist> lightbright, most of the people i know dont write operating systems for a living, and again, the guys at microsoft are doing a good job as well, it's the people guiding their boats that are ... well, you get my intention and yes, i'm sure you're going to have alot to say about it
<un1v4c> insomnd: oh ... sry
<Determinist> Seveas, nope mate, using synaptic
<OFfm3> its for my box
<Seveas> OFfm3, ask on another channel, this is a support channel for #ubuntu
<Kovecses> does anybody know why my hard drive light stays on constantly in ubuntu....... but not in other distros??
<insomnd> Kovecses, probably ext3 - related
<insomnd> Kovecses, are you on a laptop?
<Kovecses> insomnd, no
<Kovecses> insomnd, sould i try them lvm install option
<Determinist> lightbright, and on a last note, if people didnt complain, you'd still be doing things using text mode with generic support using VIM :P
<Delvien> any samba experts here?
<SWAT> bor, it's getting late for me now. You can contact me by opening a dialogue with me.
<lightbright> Determinist: just be grateful for amazing people like Seveas who invest their time to do their best for the commuity!  I was upset when you said they should die!  that was a horrid thing for you to say
<insomnd> Kovecses, the way i solved mine is by changing the parameters of laptop mode, you can do it some other way. something to do with "dirty dump"
<insomnd> google it
<lightbright> Determinist:  you can give constuctive feedback NOT say they should die!!!
<Determinist> lightbright, ohh give me a break mate, it's 1 am, i'm tired, it's a figure of speech, i wish for seveas to die pretty much the same as i would want anyone else to.
<Seveas> lightbright, relax dude Determinist is a good guy, he just was frustrated
<lightbright> Determinist:  you need to grow up and respect others I feel!  thats all I will say
<william> Where does Ubuntu install Firefox?
<lightbright> Seveas: ok
<fluvvell> Seveas, is there a file that indicates the version of ubuntu I'm running? its for a script I'm modding
<Seveas> Determinist, /msg ubotu hug
<Determinist> lol
<Determinist> k
<Kovecses> insomnd, i tried to google it.... its not a laptop...... im on gentoo right now but i would really like to go back to ubuntu
<shutdownrunner_> william: /usr/lib/firefox
<Seveas> fluvvell, /etc/lsb-release
<fluvvell> thanks
<Curt> What is the difference between kubuntu and Ubunutu?
<insomnd> Kovecses, is it intermittantly on or constantly on?
<lightbright> Determinist: are you from Australia?  you say 'mate' and in Australia we say that a lot :P
<Curt> [18:16]  Curt: What is the difference between kubuntu and Ubunutu?
<Kovecses> insomnd, constantly
<Seveas> Curt, kubuntu is kde by default, ubuntu gnome
<Kovecses> insomnd, it turns on right when it loads modules and never stops
<Determinist> lightbright, actually, i used to play a MMOFPS game with a buncha brits and scottish guys, so it kinda stuck with me lol
<shutdownrunner_> william: I meant /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<lightbright> Seveas: whats more stable in your opinion!  gnome or kde?
<Curt> SO which one would be best for a beginner? Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Seveas> lightbright, gnome
<insomnd> Kovecses, hmmm, try looking in the kernel logs maybe? this might be slightly different from my prob
<Seveas> Curt, Ubuntu
<lightbright> Determinist: hehe ok ;)
<Curt> kk, thanks?
<Curt> yes, thanks
<Seveas> !funky
<neighborlee> lightbright, I like gome since its actually free for any use..but hey that just me
<ubotu> funky is, like, totally, Get up,  (git awn up),   Get up,  (git awn up),  Stay on the scene (git awn up)..... like an ubuntu machine,  (git awn up). yeah granddaddy of funk :] 
<Kovecses> Curt, ubuntu
<nowisn> hey all
<lightbright> Seveas: great!  because I only use gnome :)
<basti> is it possible to change password from terminal in one command? like passwd user newpasshere?
<lightbright> neighborlee: me too :)
<nowisn> is there a help channel for kubuntu?
<Kovecses> #kubuntu
<neighborlee> lightbright, heh
<Seveas> basti, only with mkpasswd and co
* funkyHat pokes Seveas 
<Seveas> basti, hang on
* Seveas pokes funkyHat 
<Determinist> i dont know if i like the fact that KDE is being developed on a not-100% free lib set
<Seveas> got a trigger on funky?
<opnsrc> Does anyone know how to change the default background color?
<funkyHat> funky is also, like, totally, one of funkyHat's triggers
<funkyHat> ;)
<Seveas> :))
<basti> ok Seveas  :)
<Kovecses> Determinist, i did not know that
<Seveas> funky ;)
<neighborlee> Determinist, doesn't bother some but it always has me
<frank23> Curt: I would say kubuntu is easier
<gahal> If I installed 5.04 would it be easy to upgrade it to 5.10?  I'm thinking like how gentoo upgrades and all.
<opnsrc> Does anyone know how to change the default background color?
<mcphail> opnsrc: of a terminal?
<neighborlee> opnsrc, right click with mouse on desktop and select the option
<Seveas> basti, adduser --disabled-password --gecos "$FULLNAME,,$MAIL," $USER && usermod -p `echo $PASSWORD | mkpasswd --salt $SALT --hash md5 --stdin` $USER
<Determinist> Kovecses, KDE is being built upon QT, it's being offered to the KDE project for free but not to anyone else. I can smell another bitkeeper story here coming up someday in the future
<lightbright> has anyone here edited a VOB file on ubuntu?
<opnsrc> thanks
<Curt> Hmm...If I want to install Ubuntu to my Xp drive and leave them noth intact will I need to do anything special or just insert the cd, make a ne wpartition and install to the new partition?
<basti> thank you Seveas gonna try it out :)
<opnsrc> well what about menus
<opnsrc> Like folders
<Kovecses> Determinist, so qt is not free?
<opnsrc> when I open them
<neighborlee> opnsrc, oh wait nm you said color..I dont know if that option is there as I usually use images sorry
<Determinist> Kovecses, no, it's not GPLed
<Determinist> Kovecses, it's propriatery and owned by Trolltech, if i'm not mistaken
<mcphail> Determinist: qt is GPL
<Seveas> Kovecses, Qt is free software
<neighborlee> Determinist, that is correct
<mcphail> Determinist: (dual licence)
<Seveas> it used to be non-free
<topyli> Determinist: qt is dual licensed. you can build free software on it using the gpl, but if you make proprietary stuff you must buy a non-free license
<neighborlee> mcphail, not quite
<insomnd> Curt, its really a matter of choice. kubuntu has a better config interface (in KDE), but gnome is slightly more smooth and user friendly. Konqueror is a good browser for beginners, as it contains most plugins
<Seveas> but not anymore
<neighborlee> mcphail, check the webiste..its not free for commercial use
<Determinist> hmmm, then i am out of date or been reading some really old stuff, but that's the last i know of QT
<neighborlee> mcphail, gtk is
<Curt> Hmm...If I want to install Ubuntu to my Xp drive and leave them both intact will I need to do anything special or just insert the cd, make a new partition when it prompts me to and install to the new partition?
<opnsrc> thanks
<neighborlee> Determinist, no your correct
<topyli> Determinist: in fact, gnome is more liberal towards non-free application vendors because it uses the lgpl
<mcphail> neighborlee: you can use gpl for commercial use. It is GPL'ed. GTK is LGPL'ed (i.e.you can link to it but withold your source)
<Kovecses> Curt, well it depends.... do you have a free partition
<opnsrc> Well I guess I have to change the color of the theme. I have no idea how to do that though
<Determinist> topyli, examples?
<Curt> Nope...My whole drive is windows territory
<neighborlee> mcphail, yes I know..im referring to qt license not gtk ;-))
<Curt> I didnt partition when I installed windows
<selinium> I am compiling inkscape, There are options for enabling Gnome-print and gnome-vfs , Do I need these?
<topyli> Determinist: real, adobe...
<gahal> If I installed 5.04 would I be able to 'on the fly' upgrade it to match 5.10, without having to download the whole 5.10 CD? (sorry if someone answered before, i disconnected myself)
<insomnd> opnsrc, i think thats built-in to the 'application' component of themes
<Kovecses> Curt, then no...... you need to resize your windows partition and create room for ubuntu
<neighborlee> topyli, yup
<insomnd> opnsrc, no easy way i think
<mcphail> neighborlee: and qt is GPL. You could distribute commercially if you wish. But everyone else would get to see/use your code.
<Determinist> topyli, lol, that's like saying you could run skype on KDE making it support non-free applications, it's a 3rd party application :)
<BlueDevil> selinium: prolly yes
<Seveas> selinium, hint: look at the configure call in the original package
<opnsrc> thanks
<Determinist> ok ok , why am i arguing with people here at 1 am in the morning?
<selinium> Seveas: how do I do that? :)
<neighborlee> mcphail, you gotta pay ( last I checked their website) to use the code comercially
<frank23> gahal: you can upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 but the amount of stuff you will need to download will be as much as downloading the 5.10 cd
<insomnd> opnsrc, but if you want to change the background color, theres a way
<Curt> Ubuntu wont create a windows compatible partition? Ill have to set it up before hand and install Ubuntu into the linux compatible partitioned space during installation?
<Seveas> selinium, apt-get source inkscape; cd inkscape-$version/debian
<Seveas> less rules
<topyli> Determinist: real player is linked against gtk+. not possible with gpl'd libraries
<neighborlee> topyli, good example
<mcphail> neighborlee: only if that means you want to withold your source. GPL=GPL.
<topyli> Determinist: you can of course run any app on kde, but that's another story
<Determinist> topyli, i'm gonna take your word for this mate... and may god bless Seveas and his buddies, i'm going to get some sleep on this chair till my shift is over lol
<insomnd> opnsrc, try setting a new background image from firefox (right click). it prompts for color
<lightbright> has anyone here edited a VOB file on ubuntu?  please message me
<Kovecses> Curt, well..... there is an option to use free space on the windows partition i think during the install.... but im unsure how safe that is
<neighborlee> mcphail, yeah and some would want to..so im glad gtk offers that choice/freedom
<opnsrc> Thanks
<opnsrc> Well from firefox
<GhostFreeman> If I wanted to use my Ubuntu box only for the purpose of having a shell, can I safely remove GNOME and X11 without messing it up
<opnsrc> Well I know how to change the background color of firefox
<mcphail> neighborlee: yes. that aside, i much prefer gtk widgets anyway.
<opnsrc> But I'm talking about the folders that I browse directories with
<Kovecses> GhostFreeman, why would you ever even use ubuntu if all you wanted to do was that
<selinium> Seveas: Sorry, i don't quite get where you are coming from... :)
<neighborlee> mcphail, I do as well
<GhostFreeman> I'm new to Linux?
<insomnd> opnsrc, oh. then complicated theme story :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> GhostFreeman, do a server install
<ompaul> GhostFreeman, you could
<Curt> So I should play it safe and make a linux compatible partition in windows and install to that during the ubuntu installation?
<ompaul> Kovecses, cos it is possible to do that
<insomnd> GhostFreeman, boot from CD as "server"
<ndee> hello there :) just testing out ubuntu live, looks good so far :) Only the tvtimer program ain't working but I'm testing it now from the console :)
<Kovecses> but it is petty stupid
<GhostFreeman> Can I reinstall Ubuntu through SSH, and keep the contents in my home folder?
<ompaul> Kovecses, no it is not
<opnsrc> Well thanks anyways
<Seveas> GhostFreeman, no
<ompaul> Kovecses, web server learning shells
<GhostFreeman> I have to have a monitor attached
<Seveas> that or a serial console
<GhostFreeman> I dont even know what those are
<Kovecses> ompaul, yeah but ubuntu??? other distros would serve that purpose alot better
<Seveas> Kovecses, why?
<Curt>  So I should play it safe and make a linux compatible partition in windows and install to that during the ubuntu installation?
<ompaul> Kovecses, sorry, you are wrong, they all serve that function
<mcphail> opnsrc: right click -> Properties -> backgrounds and emblems
<Kovecses> Seveas, well for one you wouldnt have to download all of ubuntu
<SWAT> bor, I'm off to sleep. You can reach me through the dialog window or PM'ing me
<ompaul> Kovecses, that is the base install - then you can add anything you like for
* SWAT is off (nighty night all)
<Kovecses> ompaul, yes i know.... all about it
<ompaul> Kovecses, trivial answer
<Seveas> Kovecses, that's a stupid argument
<BlueDevil> Curt: you should make space in windows for the ubuntu partition
<Seveas> and you can order a cd :)
<dermot> i have a 19" flat tft and i think my resolution is off...i can't see time top right...weres the settings on badger to adjust that?
<BlueDevil> Curt: that is, resize the existing windows partition
<gnomefreak> is there a printer ink level indicator for breezy? or something that tells me the level of the ink?
<FlimFlamMan> i have an ubuntu installation that was terminated part-way through (but after the initial reboot).  how can i make sure that all the default packages get installed and configured?
<Curt> k thanks guys...Ill make some free space in windows, and install Ubuntu to that :D
<dominiques> hay guys what's goin ownnnn
<Kovecses> Seveas, your telling me that using a precompiled ubuntu kernel and all that comes with the startup just to use a shell.. is smart to do with ubuntu... ...
<Seveas> Curt, the installer can do that for you :)
<opnsrc> It just says Emblems, no backgrounds and Emblems
<dominiques> EMBLEMS!
<dermot> i have a 19" flat tft and i think my resolution is off...i can't see time top right...weres the settings on badger to adjust that?
<Seveas> Kovecses, yes, you can disable what you don't need but even in a shell i'd like networking etc...
<mcphail> Curt: try vmware if you're cautious
<dominiques> what the hell is this thing that i've stumbled upon
<Curt> Seveas, yeah but I guess I dont really trust a command prompt to safely partition space
<william> I have a problem, I updated Firefox, and now it gives me a library error.
<dominiques> who are you people
<insomnd> dermot, that is probably a setting in the monitor itself
<william> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<william> It's in the directory though
<insomnd> dermot, try "auto-adjust" in your monitor
<dominiques> :S
<navarone> dermot...try System/Preferences/Screen Resolution if you are using gnome
<GhostFreeman> is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu without losing any of my crap or does that need to be moved to another system first
<Kovecses> Seveas, extra work........ lets agree to disagree on this one
<insomnd> dominiques hi
<insomnd> lol
<Seveas> Kovecses, the server install is a pretty lean setup
<dermot> i am, thanks navarone/insomnd will try
<Kovecses> i think you guys are just ubuntu biased
<Kovecses> which is ok
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<Screemingblue> 3
<slew> it would make sense, since its #ubuntu
<william> Go to #Redhat then.:P
<Screemingblue> 2
<opnsrc> Well if you go into a Ubuntu chat room, you can expect the people to be Ubuntu Biased
<opnsrc> Sheesh
<insomnd> Kovecses, the way i think of it, Ubuntu is the better half of debian
<mcphail> opnsrc: Sorry, click on edit at the top of the browser, then backgrounds & emblems
<gnomefreak> ubotu is still down?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gnomefreak
<william> Anywyas
<insomnd> Kovecses, and debian is real cool, so ubuntu has to be cooler
<william> HELP
<cafuego> insomnd: rtfm noob ;-)
<william> I just killed Firefox
<william> And I don't understand why
<insomnd> cafuego, ??
<cyphase> guess what i'm doing for an english paper :)
<cyphase> Information Managment in the Gnome Desktop
<Mulder> something about stallman or opensource
<kvarntun> why does this -> comin up when i try to install anything?  (swe)  "Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)"
<cyphase> might expand it..
<cyphase> that's just a working title
<gnomefreak> kvarntun, that is your cdrom repo in your sources list
<oggah> I wonder if its possible to just have openoffice.org2 Writer and Calc installed.
<cafuego> kvarntun: It wants the install cd to fetch the software from. That is the label on the CD most likely.
<adrelita> hello
<opnsrc> K thanks
<cyphase> oggah, impress is a seperate package
<oggah> apt-get install impress?
<cyphase> no
<cyphase> openoffice-impress
<cyphase> i think..
<nelposto> hey people... i'm trying to use rar at the console to extract all the rar files in a directory
<cyphase> 1 sec
<cafuego> openoffice.org2-impress
<nelposto> any ideas on how?
<kvarntun> cafuego,  i had just downloaded ubuntu and burnt it out, what kind of cd does it want??
<cyphase> ok..
<mcphail> nelposto: unrar x file
<cafuego> kvarntun: The one you burned.
<gnomefreak> kvarntun, the install cd
<oggah> and what openoffice-parts does impress include?
<opnsrc> thanks, it worked
<cafuego> oggah: the presentation bit
<opnsrc> I guess with Windows everything is combined, with Linux everything is separate.
<lightbright> how can I convert a VOB into a AVI or MOV so I can use kinko to edit?
<kvarntun> cafuego,  gnomefreak  okok THX!
<opnsrc> I figure there was one menu where all of it can be changed all at once
<dermot> guys were would i have to go to find files i had on windows in a partition?
<insomnd> nelposto, download from rarsoft. for some reason the apt one doesnt work
<opnsrc> Thanks
<oggah> I think all other parts of openoffice than calc and writer is unnecessary.
<gnomefreak> kvarntun,  anytime
<nelposto> mcphail thanks, but I get a 'No files to extract' and I know there are files
<oggah> ok
<cyphase> oggahm they're all seperate packages
<lightbright> how can I convert a VOB into a AVI or MOV so I can use kino to edit?
<nelposto> insomnd ok thanks
<cafuego> opnsrc: yes, Linux doesn't have rundll32.dll, which countains the entire OS, web, email and office ;-)
<insomnd> nelposto, you dont have to install it its just a binary
<opnsrc> In a way that's better
<opnsrc> because everything is separate so you get more options
<cafuego> opnsrc: Having sepearate packages is better in every way imaginable.
<nelposto> insomnd .. well it doesn't seem to work from the command line as it ias
<nelposto> is*
<meriad> I just finished installing Ubuntu and I did apt-get update and what not.. but i still cant see a mplayer package in my apt repository.. any ideas?
<Mulder> there is overhead from modularisation
<opnsrc> yep
<cafuego> opnsrc: There is 8still* an overall package that would fetch everything.
<opnsrc> Just took me time to get used to
<insomnd> nelposto, rar -v
<insomnd> nelposto, which version is it?
<NightCom> is DVD playback a possibility just with software provided by breezy?  or do you have to download additional software/codecs?
<cyphase> oggah, jthe package name(s) is openoffice.org2-<app name>
<cyphase> Writer, Calc, Math, Impress, Draw and Base
<mcphail> nelposto: your warez download might have been corrupt... ;p
<cyphase> lower case of course
<oggah> okay!
<oggah> great
<nelposto> insomnd, mcphail version 3.30 ...  but see it extracts ok in nautilus
<BlueDevil> meriad: did you enable multiverse?
<gnomefreak> ha i found it :) im happy now as long as it works
<oggah> then I'll just apt-get remove those I dont want :)
<nelposto> problem is i want to extract about 1gb worth of rar files, and nautilus just breaks down when i give it the instruction
<meriad> BlueDevil- no
<meriad> BlueDevil- multiverse?
<FlimFlamMan> i think my initial install is corrupted, but apt-get is working.  how can i correct the install?
<opnsrc> Thanks
<BlueDevil> meriad: yes, multiverse
<insomnd> nelposto, try man rar, and see if theres an option to extract using rar instead of 'unrar'.
<jrattner1> Does light scribe work in linux?
<insomnd> nelposto, might be a confilic
<insomnd> t
<meriad> BlueDevil- dont thin so.
<dermot> !xmms
<ubotu> hmm... xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<nelposto> ok insomnd i'll check
<meriad> BlueDevil- heh lemme see 1 sec
<oggah> the backports debs is unnecessary to have activated right now in sources.list, right?
<oggah> because there arent any backports at the moment..?
<opnsrc> I don't like backgrounds to be bright but I like for the text and background to have a lot of contrast
<ndee> how can I increase the amount ov video memory in my X config file?
<MiSS_n00b> im trying to download some stuff with synaptic, whenever i leave my comp for a while it gets disconnected how can i stop this
<insomnd> ndee, run xorgconfig
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, it's not synaptic
<insomnd> ndee, only way i knoe.. or wait til someone else answers
<BlueDevil> does anyone have a working webcam with a nvidia board?
<ndee> insomnd: thx
<meriad> BlueDevil- thnk =] s
<cafuego> ndee: You do that by going into the BIOS and allocating more ram to the video chip. Editing the xorg.conf file is pointless.
<BlueDevil> meriad: yw
<opnsrc> thanks
<ndee> cafuego: huh?!
<ndee> cafuego: could you explain that a little bit more?
<BlueDevil> ndee: onboard video?
<cafuego> ndee: What video card/chip do you have?
<oggah> gosh, I like Ubuntu. I like the whole linux-community.
<Screemingblue> Anybody got Amarok to work with ipod?
<ndee> I have a Geforce 6600GT and when I try to run tvtime, it tells me that it couldn't allocate enough off-screen video memory, I'm trying that with the live cd.
<ndee> it's an AGP card
<bimberi> oggah: there are packages in breezy-backports now
<EXE759> When installing, can I create a new partition on my HDD without completely formatting it?
<oggah> bimberi. kay.
<bimberi> FlimFlamMan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop might work
<cafuego> ndee: X would detect the 256 or 128MB it has, surely.
<oggah> what are the packages?
<cafuego> ndee: You more likely need to load the correct modfules in X. Does xv load?
<ndee> cafuego: that's what I'm thinking too. I tried the other suggestions to no avail.
<ndee> cafuego: how can I test that?
<BlueDevil> ndee: look at /var/log/Xorg.?.log
<ndee> BlueDevil, k, gonna do that
<clovis> 1961
<bushito> eeehhh (O_o) what package do i need to install kubuntu, i am already installing kde desktop, what else do i need?? to go to kubuntu?
<EdLin> the Ubuntu bugzilla site is slashdotted or something, I can't enter my bug report.
<meriad> Ubuntu runs fairly nicely, im very impressed :)
<meriad> except its down clocking my CPU
<meriad> on my LAPTOP
<meriad> heh
<meriad> the bastadr :/
<Determinist> meriad, install speedstep...
<BlueDevil> bushito: kubuntu-desktop
<meriad> Determinist- it supports speedstep?
<meriad> Determinist- you gotta be shitting me
<oggah> haha, the gnome-game "stones" is fun :)
<Determinist> meriad, actually, no, i'm not, it does ;)
<meriad> Determinist-  thast amazing
<EXE759> quit
<Determinist> meriad, i suppose :P
<meriad> Determinist- aer we thinking of the same speedstep?
<meriad> Determinist- Intel Speedstep?
<Determinist> meriad, intel..., yes
<meriad> omg.
<meriad> hah
<bimberi> oggah: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/
<meriad> thats pertty dope :)
<Determinist> meriad, ok? :P
<meriad> Determinist- you know if NVIDIA GeForce2 supports GL Acceleration?
<Determinist> meriad, hmmm, not sure, have a look at the legacy drivers package, i think it's part of that
<BlueDevil> meriad: it does, to the best of my knowledge
<Sanne> meriad: Determinist is right, I have a Geforce2 GTS and use the nvidia legacy drivers from the Ubuntu repositories.
<sunshine82> need help settin up my scanner can someone please help me
<sunshine82> im on breezy
<meriad> Sanne- its for my laptop
<meriad> Sanne- can't i just use nvidia sites drivers?
<bushito> eeehhhh my ubuntu doesnt play: avi, mpg, mkv, mp3, ogg, mu3, etc, what tha fu ck is going on *cries* help =/
<meriad> Sanne- or do I have to install the legacy drier..
<Determinist> meriad, laptop or no laptop, it's the same chip mate :)
<EdLin> meriad, I use the legacy driver for my TNT2 system.
<lysis> MICROPHONE PROBLEM.     ok, so when i have teamspeak open, if i talk into the mic it reverbs and echoes itself over and over.
<meriad> EdLin- fair enuf
<lysis> i don't hve any other progs i could test;  any solutions?
<meriad> EdLin- where do I fidn these legacy drivers
<Determinist> bushito, did you install the proper codecs?
<EdLin> meriad, even though it's called "legacy" doesn't mean it sucks.
<oggah> bimberi, some of the packages listed at the backports-list. are marked [universe]  what, does that mean? and the packages not marked? whats specific with them?
<lysis> BlueDevil, maybe you have some insight? =)
<EdLin> meriad, in the Ubuntu repository.
<BlueDevil> bushito: install mplayer & w32codecs
<meriad> EdLin- i knowiit just refers to a deprecated release
<bushito> uuh arigatou...
<EdLin> meriad, depreciated != legacy
<ndee> Bluedevil: for what would I be looking in the xorg log file?
<meriad> EdLin- sure it is
<lysis> i installed something that was an ALSA wrapper for OSS drivers.
<meriad> EdLin- unsupported
<meriad> EdLin- old.
<Sanne> meriad: I would use the ubuntu precompiled packages. But if you want to use the drivers from the Nvidia site, make sure you download the driver version that supports your card. The latest won't do that!
<meriad> EdLin- out of date
<lysis> so i'm now at least GETTING sound. =)
<meriad> Sanne- ok thanks
<EdLin> meriad, depreciated means support will be removed in the future, legacy means the opososite
<EdLin> opposite*
<meriad> EdLin- oh ok
<bimberi> oggah: unmarked packages are probably in main, universe is free software that is community (but not canonical) supported
<bimberi> *Free
<Sanne> meriad: that's why there's the *-legacy divers for the older cards like GeForce2.
<bimberi> :P
<meriad> the ubunto repositry can be scanned with apt-cache..
<BlueDevil> lysis: teamspeak is working with aoss?
<meriad> EdLin- would nvidia-glx-legacy seem approrpiate?
<Determinist> meriad, just run a synaptic scan for nvidia, then install the proper legacy drivers, i think it's precompiled for certain kernels, so just pick one
<opnsrc> Is there any software in SPM that checks Md5 checksums of files
<opnsrc> ?
<oggah> bimberi, aight. thanks.
<ndee> VLC crashes when I try to play a normal video
<bimberi> oggah: np :)
<Determinist> opnsrc, spm?
<EdLin> meriad, yep, that's one of the packages you'll need, the other is restricted modules with legacy in the name
<opnsrc> I don't see it
<sunshine82> need help settin up scanner
<opnsrc> I typed it it's no there
<sunshine82> im on breezy
<meriad> EdLin- k
<Determinist> opnsrc, i'm asking what SPM is lol
<lysis> aoss?
<upthecrek> my system boots to a prompt and not the desktop what do I do?
<opnsrc> Synaptic Package manager?
<lysis> BlueDevil, i don't know what aoss is, but i have teamspeak allowing me to say something, but it reverbs me endlessly
<oggah> Anyone knows how to get those icons on the desktop smaller? they are a bit clumsy to me.
<Determinist> opnsrc, ohh, never seen it called that, heh
<lysis> all i did was load some ALSA wrapper
* lysis shrugs
<meriad> EdLin- linux-restrcted-modules=2.6.12-10-686-nvidia=legacy bah bah bah..
<Determinist> opnsrc, i dont think it does, but i may be wrong
<opnsrc> Well is there a terminal command
<EdLin> meriad, yep, that and the glx legacy file are what you need.
<BlueDevil> lysis: mute microphone playback
<meriad> EdLin- perfect..
<mcphail> opnsrc: just use md5sum
<lysis> i don't know how.  lol
<paul__> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<meriad> EdLin- im updating my kernel right now, i'll wait until its finished before i do anything
<lysis> i was in alsamixer; but couldn't figure that out . . .
<meriad> EdLin- heh just to make sure theres no ver conflicvf
<opnsrc> oh thanks
<BlueDevil> lysis: using the mixer
<lightbright> I have been unable to find a way to Edit VOB files!  I have kino but it only edits avi and mov files!  Any solutions?
<paul__> this mounts ntfs paritions are READ-only is there a way to make them read/write.
<EdLin> meriad, then after you have them, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and restart X
<meriad> EdLin- alrighti e=] 
<mcphail> paul__: try to avoid writing to ntfs
<lysis> i'm in mixer; i don't see a place to mute mic.
<bimberi> upthecrek: try reconfiguring X -   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<opnsrc> thanks
<lysis> like, i know how to press M to toggle mute on and off
<djspindle> Anybody got any clue how to get the gnome menu to update automatically (installing a coupl'a debian (Sarge) packages that it doesn't recognise & don't wanna manually edit them in).
<MiSS_n00b> i wish
<lysis> but it doesn't have a box underneath "microphone"
<lightbright> bimberi:  hello :)
<paul__> i have a 24 inch dell lcd and a 6800 gefore card, but i cannot get resolutions any higher than 1280x something
<paul__> and it looks like crap :/
<bimberi> lightbright: 'mornin' :)
<upthecrek> do I type that at the prompt?
<lightbright> bimberi:  would you have any ideas please?  I have been unable to find a way to Edit VOB files!  I have kino but it only edits avi and mov files!  Any solutions?
<upthecrek> I am running on the Live CD right now
<lysis> ahh
<paul__> i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but even when i select the right res's and additionally set the monitors vsync and hsync to right ranges, it still wont work.
<chrisx1> any1 help
<lysis> BlueDevil, i muted PHONE and it worked!
<sunshine82> i have a canon canoscan lide 20
<djspindle> paul__: have you tried manually editing in the extra values?
<chrisx1> i go to play dvd on totem and i get Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> how do i manually force kubuntu to sync to the ntp.ubuntu server?
<bimberi> lightbright: i don't know sorry
<bimberi> :|
<oggah> hrm, where is xorg.conf located.
<paul__> /etc/x11/
<oggah> thx!
<Determinist> chrisx1, perhaps the media was not automounted
<oggah> always forgets.
<chrisx1> its automounted
<BlueDevil> lightbright: http://gecius.de/linux/dvd.html
<BlueDevil> lightbright: perhaps that helps
<EdLin> oggah, actually its /etc/X11 (*nix is case sensitive)
<RustyJames> is there an Instant Messenger for Ubuntu where you can use the video chat function (e.g. from MSN or the new ICQ)?
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: how is the scanner connected to the computer? USB?
<sunshine82> any ideas
<Determinist> chrisx1, can you access the files on the DVD from /media/...?
<BlueDevil> RustyJames: Kopete
<opnsrc> The file downloaded wrong
<opnsrc> :(
<oggah> kay :)
<sunshine82> bluedevil yes usb
<RustyJames> BlueDevil, which version?
<BlueDevil> lysis: that's great
<opnsrc> and I wasted a CD, I usually check the checksums before burning. This time I forgot. Stupid me
<screemingblue> Anyone got Amarok to transfer files to ipod?
<BlueDevil> RustyJames: KDE 3.5 one
<upthecrek> bimberi do I type that at the prompt?
<chrisx1> no
<bushito> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<chrisx1> mplayer plays it on Determinist
<chrisx1> *it ok
<Determinist> chrisx1, i see
<sunshine82> bluedevil ive connected it to the computer but there no light inside and ive goin to xsane in graphics and it say nno devices
<chrisx1> but the res are crap
<opnsrc> Thanks
<chrisx1> Determinist, when i instert the dvd it shows on dektop
<Determinist> chrisx1, did you check totem's settings? perhaps it's trying to look for DVD's at the wrong place?
<opnsrc> Kanotix is probably the best Boot Cd I've used
<djspindle> paul__: yup /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... just manually add whatever resolutions you want. Worked for me :)
<lysis> BlueDevil, you've been an awesome help man.  thanks. =)
<BlueDevil> lysis: yw
<RustyJames> BlueDevil, ah ok, anything for hoary?
<chrisx1> Determinist, where do i change it?
<lightbright> BlueDevil: ok thanks ill have a look
<Determinist> chrisx1, i've had a similiar problem with xmms in the past
<lightbright> bimberi:  ty anyway :)
<opnsrc> It's small like crazy but detects all my hardware (on more than one computer I've tried), internet connections, hard drives, file systems, etc...
<bimberi> upthecrek: yep (without the 'might work' :) )
<BlueDevil> RustyJames: that i don't know... sorry
<upthecrek> :)
<RustyJames> BlueDevil, ok thanx
<chrisx1> Determinist, theres nothing on the disk according to file browser
<Determinist> chrisx1, i actually have no idea, but i'm also not at home right now, so i cant really test to see for myself
<dermot> anyone know how i can change colour of background of terminal before the white makes me go insane?
<chrisx1> damn:(
<Determinist> dermot, settings, edit profile
<wickedpuppy> dermot, edit -> current profile
<Determinist> or view...
<meriad> Determinist- where is SpeedStep
<dermot> thanks
<meriad> Determinist- whast the package called?
<Determinist> meriad, it's a kernel module
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: do you know by any chance if the scanner is supported on linux?
<meriad> Determinist- ohhh
<meriad> Determinist- how do I modify the various settings associated with that module?
<chrisx1> any1 help with totem?
<meriad> Determinist- there an interface to it
<Determinist> hmmm, that requires a little check on my behalf
<Seveas> !help
<djspindle> Chrisx1: what u need done to totem?
<_jason> hi is it possible to have two passwords for the same user?  I would like one password to only work if someone is not remote;y logging in.
<ndee> juhu, just installed the nvidia drivers and now tvtime works :)
<chrisx1> well i go to play dvd says not found in fstab
<Seveas> _jason, no
<chrisx1> djspindle, Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab
<wickedpuppy> _jason, whats the use ? remote or not same user = same privileges
<BlueDevil> _jason: i think it might be possible using a not so trivial pam setup
<BlueDevil> and plugin
<Determinist> meriad, lsmod | grep speed , does it show there?
<_jason> wickedpuppy, I want an easy to type password on my system (makes it easier to use sudo) and a really complex one for remotely logging in
<Seveas> BlueDevil, scary but probably true
<meriad> Determinist- yes it does
<BlueDevil> :)
<meriad> Determinist- i alread did taht :)
<_jason> wickedpuppy, I would block remote use of sudo too btw
<meriad> Determinist-thats why i was asking about an interface
<Seveas> _jason, use an ssh key for remote logins
<meriad> Determinist- i suppose i could unload the module..
<oggah> the opera-icon on the upper bar is quite ugly, how can I change it to another?
<Seveas> with a hard passphrase on it
<djspindle> chrisx1: had a similar problem ... I installed a rawdevice driver from the debian sarge distro & it disappeared. go figure. Maybe try the same
<oggah> and where to download.
<mcphail> _jason: log in with shared keys instead of passwords
<chrisx1> ?
<Determinist> meriad, hmm, i think it should be on the services interface, or was it on BUM?
<sunshine82> bluedevil when i search on google it say it suppose to just recognize it straight away well the lide 30 i dont know
<_jason> Seveas, mcphail ok let me read up on it, thanks
<paul__> what is a client similar to smartftp/ftprush/flashfxp for ubuntu?
<meriad> Determinist- not sure
<Seveas> paul__, gftp
<bushito> BlueDevil, hey it says cannot find the mplayer and codecs, what can i do?
<paul__> ta
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: what's the scanner model?
<paul__> Seveas, best way to install this?
<BlueDevil> bushito: did you enable multiverse?
<BlueDevil> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<sunshine82> bluedevil canon canoscan lide 20
<Seveas> paul__, sudo apt-get install gftp
<bimberi> oggah: right-click, properties, click on the icon, download? opera.com?
<bushito> BlueDevil, multi..... what??
<khalif> Hey guys, I have a really big problem that I need your help with.
<BlueDevil> bushito: read up on the first link that ubotu posted
<lightbright> BlueDevil: thats website doesnt say how to edit a VOB file
<lightbright> BlueDevil:  how can I convert a VOB file using Ubuntu?
<khalif> I got a seriously infected windows box that I want to wipe clean and install ubuntu on.
<Determinist> ok , home i go, shift's over
<BlueDevil> lightbright: i didn't say it did, i said it might be of help
<lightbright> BlueDevil:  ok, how can I convert a VOB file using Ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> khalif, that doesn't sound like a problem ... wiping out windows i mean ...
<nowisn> hey all I'm trying to setup kppp to dialup my isp but its saying it can't find the modem which is a laptop 3420 eurocom MDG 56 k onboard modem
<djspindle> Khalif: format & start over, buddy :)
<khalif> The problem is that the box is infected that it starts to hang before I can get into the control panel to set it to boot from the disk
<ndee> ubuntu is really sweet :)
<wickedpuppy> khalif, you can do so from bios ... no need control panel
<ndee> now if there is a good dreamweaver replacment, I might consider working with linux :)
<djspindle> Bios id the way ... which ubuntu package you got?
<Hobbsee> ndee: why not run dreamweaver under wine?
<lightbright> it seems Ubuntu is unable to edit VOB files :(  too bad
<khalif> How can I get into the BIOS before Widows starts
<ndee> Hobbsee: oh, does that work?
<wickedpuppy> khalif, . or del when the com boots
<Hobbsee> ndee: well...sorta...i got the install to run a few months ago, but not the program - probably worth trying, because it says it's pretty close
<djspindle> khalif: hit del when the computer starts the memory check (should tell you on your boot screen
<ndee> ok, but do you maybe know a good replacment?
<khalif> Only Dreamweaver MX Not the newest version
<wickedpuppy> ndee, you can run dreamweaver under crossover .. it runs well
<lightbright> BlueDevil: any ideas?
<x3ndou> Hey, after plugging in a USB mini mouse it doesn't work; is there something I could type into terminal to make it work?
<khalif> What's crossover?
<jason> I'm not getting a response in #ndiswrapper but need a little help with my wireless card. Anyone available?
<wickedpuppy> khalif, google for it
<khalif> Sp press delete?
<oggah> bimberi, found a _really_ nice opera-icon at kde-look.org :D
<chrisx1> hey i attempted to mount my cdrom drive
<chrisx1> and i cant eject it
<chrisx1> its tryin to read from it atm
<meriad> so does anyone here know how to set my cpu to its max speed
<mcphail> chrisx1: type "eject"
<meriad> rather than having it run at a slower sped
<Hobbsee> ndee: i havent found one, but havent looked terribly hard.  nvu is quite nice, but i've never been able to make the ftp on it work
<djspindle> Khalif: what system are you running?
<meriad> there we go
<meriad> fixed it
<sunshine82> bluedevil any ideasa
<jason> I'm not getting a response in #ndiswrapper but need a little help with my wireless card. Anyone available?
<mcphail> jason: what type of card?
<chrisx1> mcphail, i did
<oggah> For you Opera-people want a nice winter-stylish Operaicon. Check it out: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29424
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: i just read up and it seems the scanner works on linux
<khalif> The box that I'm trying to wipe has XP Pro on it. It's so much freakin Malware on it. It was my mother's. I'm so pissed, I just wanna smack her, :)!
<ndee> Hobbsee: ok, thanks for the info.
<nowisn> how do I look for my modem or are there any drivers in kubuntu?
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: is the scanner powered on?
<MiSS_n00b> smack ur mom :O
<Hobbsee> ndee: no problems - tell me how it goes please :)
<jason> mcphail: Just picked up a Belkin F5D7000
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: i expect it has an external transformer or smth
<Hobbsee> ndee: i'd like to know for when i end up writing more webpages
<paul__> gftp doesnt support tls/ssl ftp connections
<paul__> is there any other?
<x3ndou> Is there any way to make a USB mouse work right after plugging it in?
<ndee> anyway, shouldn't mp3 playback be pretty standard for a live CD?
<Mulder> nowisn, if its serial modem you dont need a driver
<ndee> Hobbsee: ok :)
<jason> mcphail: I've installed ndiswrapper and have gotten as far as having the hardware detected when I run 'ndiswrapper -l'
<Seveas> paul__, take gftp from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<djspindle> Khalif: when your system boots, what appears on the screen (before windows starts to load)
<mcphail> jason: which driver have you installed?
<jason> mcphail: Installed the rs2500 driver
<Seveas> that one does have ssl support
<jason> mcphail: So the exact text I get returned when I run ndiswrapper -l is...
<sunshine82> bluedevil it only seem to have usb connection
<nowisn> mulder then how do i get it to detect?
<oggah> Is apache, myqsl and php installed by default in breezy.
<Mulder> nowisn: if your 'modem' is actually an overglorified soundcard, then there may or may not be drivers. any drivers that exist may or may not be free
<bimberi> oggah: looks good! :)
<jason> mcphail: rt2500  driver present, hardware present
<khalif> Only the Gateway monitor logo shows and then Windows starts. Whoever set my mother's computer, set it to bypass the BIOS menu. That's why I was trying to get into the control panel to reset it....
<Seveas> jason, for rt2500 you don't need ndiswrapper...
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: it's hard do believe that it's moving the motors with power drained only from usb port
<Mulder> nowisn, what kind of modem do you have?
<Seveas> !rt2500
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> !no
<ubotu> No Offense
<jason> Seveas: Did I mess it up then?
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: is the scanner working on windows?
<Seveas> jason, not pre se, you can use ndiswrapper, but the rt2500 also has real linux drivers
<paul__> Seveas, forgive me for asking, but what is the process for installing from that link?
<sunshine82> bluedevil i dont know i think so my sister had it on windows im on ubuntu breezy
<bimberi> oggah: no - but have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Seveas> that one does have ssl support <-- paul__
<nowisn> MDC modem onboard in a eurocom 3420 laptop
<paul__> i've downloaded the .deb file.. i dont really know how do install it as there are about 10 different gftp files..
<jason> Seveas: Well, it seems like it loaded the driver and says the hardware is present but I see no lights on the wireless card
<djspindle> Khalif: you got the instruction manual for your motherboard? should be a "jumper setting" to reset your bios. Other than that, try smacking del key anyway ... might still work (does on the Dell machines)
<nowisn> maybe intergrated with sound card
<Seveas> paul__, sudo dpkg -i gftp-*.deb
<lysis> BlueDevil, since you were so helpful before . . . have you ever used imwheel?
<khalif> Sorry guys, my IRC program crashed on me... :(
<mikul> damn! get an error when i am trying to make the kernel :S dose anyone know what its about? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5468
<lysis> i have the Logitech Cordless MX Duo;  the mouse has like, 72 buttons on it.  just trying to get them all to work. =)
<mcphail> jason: modprobe ndiswrapper
<djspindle> Khalif: try hit del anyway ... otherwise you got the manuals for your motherboard?
<HrdwrBoB> lysis: to what end?
<lysis> i installed IMWHEEL from synaptic, but if i type in imwheel -c it doesn't bring up the config like it's supposed to
<djspindle> Khalif .... works on the Dell machines
<HrdwrBoB> lysis: imwheel is completely obsolete
<khalif> nope not one book at all....
<lysis> HrdwrBoB, i've got two side buttons i'd like to function.
<battlecat> Anyone know what to do to reset the SU password? I have tried both of my stand passwords with no luck.
<thewayofzen> just out of curiousity is anyone using dapper?
<jason> mcphail: OK, ran it, no results returned, just went back to the prompt.
<paul__> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/451761
<HrdwrBoB> thewayofzen: only the insane and the developers
<khalif> This is an IBM box. I found something online that says that I should try ctrl + ins?
<Mulder> nowisn, yeah see.. tat doesnt actually tell us much. you should go to www.linmodems.org and get the tool to scan for the modem
<BlueDevil> lysis: yes, long, long time ago
<HrdwrBoB> .. oh wait, that's redundant
<HrdwrBoB> only the insane
<khalif> What's the ins key?
<lysis> HrdwrBoB, i don't really have a preference to what i use; but i'd like to get all my buttons recognizable to the system so i can use them. currently side button (button 3 technically) is button 1 and button 4 is button 2.  the right click is button 1 and middle click is button 2 (left click being button 0)
<sunshine82> bluedevil i've llook it up it say the usb is meant to be the power cord
<BlueDevil> lysis: 5+ years back
<djspindle> Try opening up your box & googling the model for you board ... there might be a jumper setting to reset you bios.
<thewayofzen> HrdwrBoB, i figured as much.. but im bored and wondering ho wbad i might break my system if i tried
<mcphail> jason: any clues from dmesg?
<HrdwrBoB> lysis: edit xorg.conf and change 'Buttons'
* thewayofzen shrugs
<HrdwrBoB> thewayofzen: last time I checked, it didn't even boot because the module/hal system was terribly broken
<djspindle> Khalif: Ins is insert
<jason> mcphail: ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
<_jason> lysis, what kind of mouse
<lysis> whereis xorg.conf brings up nothing
<thewayofzen> HrdwrBoB,  in that case i will wait lol
<lysis> Logitech MX 700
<khalif> My bad, It's a gateway box....
<lysis> logitech has no linux drivers.
<jason> mcphail: But the next line is 'ra0: no IPv6 routers present
<jason> '
<thewayofzen> HrdwrBoB,  good thing i asked cause i was just about to update my source list
<Kyral> Logitech what?
<bushito> i cannot install things i always get this message  Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<nowisn> okay
<lysis> yea i don't have a xorg.conf . . .
<lysis> Kyral, MX700 it's a mouse.
<lysis> HrdwrBoB, where's the xorg.conf? lol
<sunshine82> bluedevil hold on the device manager recognize so how come xsane in graphics cant
<bimberi> lysis: /etc/X11
<oxez> ^
<Kyral> bushito: sudo apt-get install lame
<bimberi> lysis: try locate rather than whereis
<Kyral> its there...
<lysis> why would one work and not the other?  locate worked btw. =)
<bushito> same error, Kyral
<Kyral> bushito: Do you have Universe and Multiverse up?
<mcphail> jason: and iwconfig?
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: try another scan program
<Seveas> paul__, add my repo to your sources.list and do apt-get install gftp
<bushito> Kyral, how do i make that available?, i dont think i got em
<sunshine82> bluedevil like what
<lysis> Section "InputDevice"
<lysis> 	Identifier	"Generic Mouse"
<lysis> 	Driver		"mouse"
<lysis> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<lysis> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<lysis> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<Kyral> Ubotu is back right?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Kyral
<lysis> EndSection
<_jason> lysis, whereis tell's you where a command is run from.  Like firefox is /usr/bin/firefox
<jason> mcphail: ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"TheMatrix"
<jason>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
<jason>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<jason>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-82 dBm  Noise level:-192 dBm
<jason>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<lysis> that is all i have regarding a mouse
<jason>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<lysis> no buttons
<Kyral> I guess so
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Kyral> ubotu tell bushito about repos
<lysis> _jason, thanks. i didn't know that. =)
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: kooka
<bimberi> lysis: whereis is used to "locate the binary, source, and manual page files for a command"
<Mulder> i wish moe people used 5ghz
<Mulder> 2.4ghz is too congested
<Kyral> bushito: read what Ubotu just told you
<Kyral> and try again
<bushito> thx
<jason> lysis: What?
<khalif> I'm in, I needed to press 'f1' !
<lysis> jason, was talking to _jason.  sorry for any confusion. =)
<jason> lysis: My bad. Sorry.
<sunshine82> bluedevil do i uninstall xsane
<manager> hi
<djspindle> Khalif: Sorted china ... welcome to the right side of the force ... enjoy ubuntu.
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: no
<lysis> HrdwrBoB, i am in xorg.conf but it doesn't have a buttons section.  any suggestions?
<oggah> How is you decision? Do you update all the latest backports or wait until next release?
<lichte> I just installed Breezy and it keeps locking up so hard that even the acpi button won't shutdown the system;  I can't find anything in the logs that would tell me what the problem is; anyone have any ideas on troubleshooting ?
<HrdwrBoB> lysis:  in the mouse section
<HrdwrBoB> it has a buttons thing
<lysis> Section "InputDevice"
<lysis> 	Identifier	"Generic Mouse"
<lysis> 	Driver		"mouse"
<lysis> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<lysis> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<lysis> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<lysis> EndSection
<lysis> HrdwrBoB, that's all it has.
<kvarntun> how do i get my cam to work in Kopete?
<_jason> lysis don't paste here
<jason> mcphail: Wouldn't that indicate it's seeing my wireless network?
<Kyral> ubotu tell lysis about pastebin
<lysis> _jason, sorry . . .
<mcphail> jason: it all looks good to me
<BlueDevil> lysis: whereis locates binaries or manual pages, not config files
<djspindle> Lichte: are you trying to boot with any usb cameras or flash disks attached?
<burnhamd> hey guys i messed up the session list
<lysis> BlueDevil, thanks =)
<lichte> djspindle, nope
<jason> mcphail: No lights on the wireless card though.
<burnhamd> I put xcompmgr first and metacity wont load
<kvarntun> how do i get my cam to work in Kopete?
<lysis> HrdwrBoB, any suggestions? i wouldn't know how to "add" a buttons section
<lichte> djspindle, all other versions of ubuntu ran just fine
<burnhamd> how do i edit this when im not in gnome
<djspindle> Where about does the screen lock?
<mcphail> jason: do you have an ip address on ifconfig?
<lichte> djspindle, anywhere
<lichte> djspindle, it does it after a certain amount of time
<BlueDevil> lysis: why would you need logitech mouse drivers for linux?
<kvarntun^sweden> Is there any linux messenger that works with Webcam?
<RatX> anybody else had issues with apt-get update on ubuntu behind a firewall?  I've found it fails even when the box is allowed full access.
<BlueDevil> lysis: they suck for windows anyways
<RatX> Found a fix - setting and http_proxy fixes it
<burnhamd> can someone tell me how to edit the things that start on
<burnhamd> gnome startup
<lysis> BlueDevil, they don't exist; but i want my other buttons to work.  LOL  i know they suck for windows.  like i said; i have two thumb buttons not doing me any good right now. i need their functionality.  don't know how to make em work.
<lysis> BlueDevil, any suggestions?
<djspindle> Litche: does the Ubuntu boot screen appear? and do devices load?
<lichte> djspindle, it boots just fine
<jason> mcphail: Weird, no IP but there is a inet6 addr....
<_jason> bur[n] er, system -> pref -> sessions -> startup
<jason> mcphail:  inet6 addr: fe80::211:50ff:fe62:ca75/64
<kvarntun^sweden> Is there any linux messenger that works with Webcam?
<lichte> djspindle, no boot screen, just the normal text during boot
<burnhamd> is there a conf file that has the things that start up when gnome loads
<djspindle> Ok ... so you're in ubuntu and it crashes. Overclocking?
<lichte> djspindle, and then up comes gdm
<lichte> djspindle, LOL
<RatX> kvarntun^sweden - I think the new Skype has video and supportsLinux
<lichte> djspindle, no, I'm on  a Via C3 box
<jason> mcphail: Shouldn't there also be an actual IP address listed?
<mcphail> jason: inet6 just make my head hurt. Try configuring the card in /etc/network/interfaces then ifdown/ifup
<bimberi> ubotu tell kvarntun^sweden about gaim-vv
<Griver> is there a way to make totem use xine-lib 1.1.1 instead of 1.0.1?
<lysis> ubotu tell lysis about gaim-vv
<aussie> hello
<lichte> djspindle, both warty and hoary ran just fine
<sunshine82> bluedevil how do i get this to work
<bimberi> aussie: g'day
<burnhamd> does anyone know what file controls the things that starts on the load of gnome
<lichte> djspindle, I also ran breezy beta OK
* gnomefreak bbl
<lysis> it doesn't let me tell myself; someone tell ubotu to tell me about GAIM-VV too. =)
<djspindle> So the GDM loads properly, geez ... you got a funny! :)
<BlueDevil> lysis: http://floam.sh.nu/index.xhtml?page=guides&section=mx1000
<aussie> this is cool sorry.. just new here
<bimberi> lysis: /msg ubotu gaim-vv
<MiSS_n00b> anyone know a good place to get themes
<atrophic> lysis, register your nick and it will let you send private messages
<jason> mcphail: I'm in that location and opened a file named interfaces, is that where I should be?
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: did you try kooka?
<burnhamd> gdm loads
<bimberi> !tell lysys about gaim-vv
<burnhamd> but metacity wont
<oggah> Lets say ta new Xchat-version has been released this hour. The sources-files is always released(?) Is the Ubuntu-team compile these sources-files and then put them on all servers worldwide? How big time is there between the new release, and, when its possible to apt-get install it?
<aussie> learning ubuntu here mark from australiia
<Hobbsee> oggah: a while, it would have to be requested in backports first
<mcphail> jason: yes. You can put config options here (including static ip or dhcp)
<aussie> could learn heaps from this room
<Hobbsee> oggah: but there would be nothing stopping you from grabbing the source, and compiling it yourself
<oggah> Hobbsee, ok. I see!
<Hobbsee> aussie: definetly!  hi from nsw, btw
<Hobbsee> oggah: :)
<bimberi> oggah: ... or wait for someone else to backport it
<aussie> hello bimberi
<sunshine82> bluedevil well i installed it and i have it open at the moment but it not doin anythin
<aussie>  hi hobbsee ... cool.. vic here
<bimberi> aussie: hi, A.C.T here
<oggah> I can always complie files, and install files in Linux if I have them as source, right?
<MiSS_n00b> bloody aussies :P
<Hobbsee> LOL @ MiSS_n00b
<oggah> *linuxnoob*
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: it didn't ask about the device to use?
<sunshine82> bluedevil how do i check if it set up with sane or if sane know it exist
* bimberi passes MiSS_n00b the Vegemite :P
<djspindle> Lichte: how much time till it freezes? Do you get into gnome properly or just the log in screen?
<Hobbsee> oggah: technically, yes, you might have some trouble based on what it is
<MiSS_n00b> i prefer marmite ;)
<aussie> does my ip address or my email address show when i tye in the room ?
<mcphail> jason: man 5 interfaces
<lightbright> I playing a downloaded stream that saved to hard drive using firefox! what folder exactly is this in?
* Hobbsee forces it down MiSS_n00b's throat while laughing with aussie and bimberi 
<Kyral> aussie: no
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: but it's nice! :)
<Hobbsee> it is!
<sunshine82> bluedevil it hasnt done anythig just  open
<MiSS_n00b> yes!
<oggah> gosh. I've really learned alot bout Ubuntu tonight.
<bimberi> aussie: you ip does, not your email
<lichte> djspindle, I can get in; if I don't log in it still locks up
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: sorry, i don't have much experience with usb scanners on linux, you might have better luck trying to find someone else to help you
<lichte> djspindle, it will lock up no matter what I do
<TheMuffenMann> lightbrige..it should be in your home folder
<aussie> thanks binberi
<jason> mcphail: Looking at it now. Should there be an ra0 entry already?
<khalif> Man my laptop is newer than this box. It's a Gateway 2000, 350 MHz, front side bus 100 MHz, 512 KB cache RAM, 64 mb sdram! There is no way that I can put ubuntu on here. This box is screwed!
<TheMuffenMann> lightbright*
<bimberi> aussie: i mean, your IP can be obtained
<Lewix> hey guys I can't download the dvd iso of ubuntu...all links are down, any ideas where I can find it
<khalif> I don't know how she had XP Pro running on here....
<misfit_toy> aussie 60.240.231.31
<mcphail> jason: i don't think so. There will probably be an eth0 however
<thewayofzen> aussie,  anyone can do /dns aussie  for your ip
<RatX> khalif: have a look at vectorlinux
<BlueDevil> sunshine82: the only scanner i've used in linux was connected to the computer through an extension board
<aussie> yes i know.. know a bit about puters.. but would love to learn more
<lichte> djspindle, bbl
<khalif> What's that?
<jason> mcphail: So can I just copy it and change the eth0 to ra0?
<RatX> khalif: lightweight Linux
<doofy`> I have mldonkey installed and it works fine, but I can not get a single gui to work. The one in the repositories installes, but I do not know how to run it.
<Lewix> hey guys I can't download the dvd iso of ubuntu...all links are down, any ideas where I can find it
<khalif> Really?
<burnhamd> bittorrent
<RatX> khalif: yeah, do a search
<djspindle> Khalif: lol ... sorry buddy. looks like its time for an upgrade. It will still run ubuntu, though ... running on my lady's machine (200MMX with 32M ram ... still simm, not even sd!)
<khalif> I'm Googling now.....
<doofy`> nevermind, figured it out. mlgui.
<RatX> have been looking at it to install on my seriously underpowered laptop, but haven't had the time yet
<thewayofzen> damn small linux would run on such a box too
<aussie> using ubuntu 64 live here.. works very welll
<MiSS_n00b> im running ubuntu on a 366mhz:|
<mcphail> jason: almost. Depends on whether you need to set any specific wirless options. You'd also need to run sudo ifdown eth0 then comment out any entries in that file.
<RatX> good writeups, though
<mcphail> jason: best to make a backup of that file first
<jason> mcphail: When I opened it it says I'm read-only
<mcphail> jason: use sudo.
<bushito> i added multiuniverse i added more resources and everything that the ubotu told me and gues whatr =), E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Fridge> mornning all
<mcphail> jason: the GNOME network configuration tool might do the same job for you.
<aussie> morn fridge
<khalif> It's crazy. What we should is get everyone together that has boxes four+ years old, load Linux on them and put them into a grid and turn it into a Supercomputer! :)
<Fridge> hows tricks ??
<jason> mcphail: Getting confused, sorry.
<Kyral> bushito: you have to install one of mplayer-<arch>
<bushito> it doesnt even know whats mplayer is i dont think i will install a part =)
<aussie> ther are a lot of people in this room.. cool
<djspindle> Khalif: lol ... great and make one giant calculator! :)
<Fridge> anyone answering question tonight
<Hobbsee> aussie: yeah, just a few lol
<Kyral> bushito: do an apt-cache search mplayer
<Kyral> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<Kyral> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<optish> how can i make firefox 1.5 (installed in /opt) default browser with xfce/xubuntu?
<paul__> where are the sources used by apt-get kept?
<Fridge> I got given a finger print scanner and was wondering if there is any software I can use with it
<Kyral> optish: you can't right now on Breezy
<Kyral> paul__: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> paul__: repository list is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcphail> jason: i'm not on my laptop just now, so i can't show you my /etc/network/interfaces setup. But man 5 interfaces tells you what you need to know
<bushito> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source), and so? (O_o)
<jason> mcphail: OK. thanks
<EdLin> speaking of firefox, is it in Dapper yet?
<khalif> I'm serious! Don't get me wrong, I love Apple, very, very user friendly, but working on Macs has got me into the open source thing and now that I'm using Kubuntu I don't know when's the last time I've spent so much time in the console. I LOVE IT!!!!
<Kyral> EdLin: yes
<djspindle> paul__: /etc/apt/sources.list should help
<optish> Kyral, i have installed firefox using mozilla.org binaries and installed it at /opt....which works fine but i would like to make it the default browser
<Fridge> I take it thats a no then
<Kyral> and please don't harras for a backport ;P
<aussie> cheers everyone.. ill be back
<mcphail> jason: however, System -> Administration -> Networking might be enough to get it set up
<Xappe> optish: you probably could change the symbolic link in /usr/bin to point at firefox 1.5
<EdLin> Kyral, it's heading for ubuntu-backports I assume
<_jason> ubotu, tell optish about firefox15
<optish> Xappe, true but i would still like to keep 1.0.7 (official package)  as well so when it is backported i can rid of /opt/firefox
* Fridge yawns 
<FlimFlamMan> how can i delete my keyring password (it's ok to lose any stored passwords)?
<optish> _jason, right i did use that wiki article to install firefox :)
<_jason> optish, if you followed all of the instructiuons, it should be your default
<Xappe> optish: sounds like you just have to restoe the link then
<optish> i tried http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_Your_Default_Browser but it fails
<Xappe> *restore
<optish> _jason, i'm using xubuntu
<USCRyan> *question* how do i unpack a tar.gz file to a specified directory?
<optish> i used the debian suggestion
<Kyral> USCRyan: move it to the dir and unpack it there
<Xappe> USCRyan: the -D <directory> flag iirc
<_jason> optish, ah, not familiar with xubuntu.  What command is being run?  firefox command should still point to the new firefox because of the dpkg-divert command
<optish> Xappe, right i know...i'm basically trying to keep /usr/bin/firefox to official package but make xfce use /opt/firefox
<djspindle> Here's a problem for the techno wizards ... there's a way to get a DVD rom recognised a raw device by kaffiene for playing DVD's (protected ones) ... how do you do it with totem?
<bushito> how can i add more sources page to apt-get i forgot command =3
<USCRyan> kyral, whats the command to unpack it?
<Xappe> optish: ah, ok
<Hobbsee> !tell bushito about repos
<Kyral> USCRyan: tar -zxvf <file>
<frogzoo> bushito: just add to synaptics repositories
<USCRyan> thx
<optish> i noticed xfce uses sensible-browser so if i export BROWSER=/opt/firefox/firefox then it does work if i launch the command via the shell
<Hobbsee> bushito: or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> optish, why do you want to keep /usr/bin/firefox pointing to the old one?
<Kyral> _jason: Xubuntu is the same as Kubuntu and Ubuntu, just with XFCE default
<Kyral> _jason: so it doesn't conflict with the Backport when it happens
<Kyral> He wants to keep the upgrade path clean it seems
<optish> _jason, call me lazy and since i dont regularly use this box i would like to keep official ubuntu version and when 1.5 is backported i will use that and remove /opt/firefox
<_jason> Kyral, then you would just remove the divert before the install, that's probably the easiest way
<meriad> what package contains all the of C's standard headers?
<Kyral> meriad: build-essential
<meriad> how?
<_jason> optish, if you run 1.07 after running 1.5 it will mess up your profile settings
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<djspindle> meriad : build-essential has all the C headers
<_image_> i have a problem with ubuntu recognizing my modem
<_image_> what should i do?
<djspindle> Or u should be able to install it through synaptic
<Fridge> is it possible it integrate SELinux features into Ubuntu ??
<optish> _jason, i know that but i am not too worried about that...see if i can figure out how to make it the default browser via /opt then i can also specify the profile as well right?
<bimberi> meriad: build-essential depends on (amongst other things) libc6-dev
* Xappe has vmplayer issues :/
<nowisn> okay I downloaded scanmodem and burnt to disk now what do i do or how do i launch it in kubuntu?
<frogzoo> Fridge: which features? gnome? kde? apps? all very doable
<_jason> optish, true, I guess that would work
<odla> udev doesn't work with usb devices currently eh?
<USCRyan> kyral, i think i renamed it to flash.gz somehow?
<USCRyan> kyral i used mv <filename> /flash hoping it would move it to a directory named flash
<Fridge> 'hey frogzoo how do I talk direct to you
<Kyral> that should work
<jason> mcphail: Thanks for the help. Before editing that file I went into KWifiManager and was able to see my SSID and connect after making a few router security changes.
<USCRyan> kyral, well now its just sitting in the / directory and is named flash.gz
<optish> i get this error if i link /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser to /opt/firefox/firefox................run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /opt/firefox/x-www-browser-bin.
<Fridge> I use gnome and windowmaker but need stronger security features
<Kyral> USCRyan: did you make /flash first?
<_image_> is there a list of supported modems somewhere?
<shinopccasa> oLa!
<USCRyan> kyral, im very new to linux =/
<shinopccasa> oe cauros..
<USCRyan> kyral, no
<khalif> I hear alot about hot plugging. What is that?
<shinopccasa> ken taza taza esta mierda ?
<shinopccasa> :S
<shinopccasa> nu cacho na.. aps!
<Kyral> USCRyan: use mkdir to make it and try again
<USCRyan> kyral, i just wanna install it.....says i need to unpack it first
<Kyral> the command is still tar -zxvf <filename>
<sambagirl> is ReactOS unix?
<nowisn> your new, ha got you bet i can't even log into root
<Kyral> nowisn: what...
<Kyral> You don't use Root here
<Kyral> Sudo
<Kyral> sambagirl: I don't think so...I think its based on the NT Kernel....
<jason> mcphail: Using the wireless connection now. One last question though. I normally have WPA-PSK enabled.
<nowisn> hmm oh i'm very new to linux
<Kyral> I dunno
<khalif> There really is no root. When youinstall the user aaccount that is created is sorta like root, but not really.
<Fridge> it's ok I found it
<djspindle> Khalif: hotplugging is a way of recognising removable hardware (flashdrives, digital cameras etc) and having them automatically recognised as they are "plugged"
<sambagirl> ohh
<jason> Anyone have a second for a wireless question?
<Kyral> ubotu tell nowisn about RootSudo
<nowisn> ah okay got ya sort of
<khalif> Where could I finfd info on how to do that? I'm having trouble with Kubuntu recognizing my pen drives...
<optish> sambagirl, i dont think so since it tries to do windows stuff/drivers/etc.... http://www.reactos.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<sambagirl> has anyone here tried to build a clone intel OSX machine?
<Kyral> khalif: its always running
<burnhamd> i thought about trying it
<burnhamd> why
<odla> why has hotplug been replaced by udev?
<Fridge> how do you get Totem to stream, I need seem to be able to initialise
<jason> Anyone have a second for a wireless question?
<khalif> No, I always get errors when i try to plug them in. I've edited the fstab file and the mtab file and I still get errors. Kubuntu refuses to mount my pen drives....
<nowisn> man I'm lost I got scanmodem but how do I run it?
<sambagirl> i was reading about it in extreme tech magazine and you can if you can bitrorrent the build floatin
<sambagirl> around bittorrent
<meriad> how do I build-essentials?
<nowisn> all I want is to connect to my isp and I'll be happy
<meriad> ahh
<Kyral> odla: the functionality that hotplug supplied has been integrated into udev
<meriad> there we g
<optish> yay...solved my problem...i wish there was a better/proper way but i just did ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox-bin /opt/firefox/x-www-browser-bin
<florg> hi, has anybody managed to record sound from the line in GNOME? i tried to use the sound-recorder but it doesn't record anything.
<khalif> sudo apt-get build-essentials
<bimberi> meriad: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<_jason> sambagirl, my firend got it the other day--- he refuses to isntall it until he sees someone else do it lol
<lightbright> I playing a downloaded stream that saved to hard drive using firefox! what folder exactly is this in?
<bushito> Okey the f*** with this, i updated the apt, i added universe and multiverse, got noew souces list, and guess what happens, E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<lightbright> TheMuffenMann: ??
<bushito> Great!!!, wohooo!
<florg> i have to use krec in KDE to get that to work.
<khalif> OR sudo aptitude build-essentials
<sambagirl> it explains the procedure in the magazine
<jason> Anyone have a second for a wireless question?
<optish> okay nevermind it doesnt work everywhere *sigh*
<sambagirl> i just fail to understand why they choose intel, and not amd? i am so disapointed in them.
<odla> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> sambagirl, doesn't mac use intel chips now?
<florg> jason: a DLink card?
<_jason> sambagirl, let's continue in offtopic if you wish
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> how i get to offtopic?
<Kyral> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<khalif> They chose Intel because Intel is a company for the laon haul. AMD is on the last leg of their clone chips. They haven't even begun the process of designing new chip sets.
<sambagirl> next you know amiga will use intel. i hope not
<djspindle> Khalif: what pen drive is it? sometimes the new ubuntu (breezy) has problems with the ones with 2 partitions (SDA & hb1)
<odla> sambagirl: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bimberi> lightbright: try browsing within ~/.mozilla
<lightbright> bimberi:  ok ty
<lexhider> muine doesn't seem to be fetching album cover art, any ideas why?
<khalif> Intel on the other hand is poised to break into every other market while still maintaining it's dominace over the PC market. This gives Apple he advantage over other companies when it's time to break into additional markets...
<bob832> join #windows
<meriad> what are the win32 codec packages in ubuntu called
<meriad> i notice they arent w32codecs anymore
<khalif> Apple Industrial design and Programming + Intel Inside = Lotsa Dough! :)
<_jason> ubotu, tell meriad about w32codecs
<abarbaccia> ubotu, tell abarbaccia about w32codecs
<lucychili> greets folks, great channel im just lurking and learning
<optish> anyone know a good gtk app to manage services on ubuntu that i can use with xfce/xubuntu?
<lightbright> how can I play a flash file?
<khalif> I lot of Unix users are upset with apple because of the new OS. Apple has taken a very complex, yet secure system and made it palpable for the common man. This isn't to degrade what Unix users are doing all across the world, but the average computer user has no need for packages that let people program in C+ or Python. and they definitely don't want to use the Command Line.
<bushito> do i need to change the apt-get list source to change from ubuntu to kubuntu or only i need to get KDE???
<Hobbsee> bushito: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thewayofzen> I have an AMD ATHLON XP 2800+  which kernel should i be using from the repos??   linux-686 ?
<jbroome> bushito: nope.  it's available in your current repos
<htet> I am on ubuntu 5.10 and I saw that Gcc is installed but can't use it.
<bushito> okey thx, so Kubuntu uses same url as ubuntu??
<optish> lightbright, do you mean flash plugin?
<khalif> Most people are just happy being able to save their photos, download music and watch movies and surf the Net. Until I got into web programming that's all I sis....
<khalif> *did
<bimberi> bushito: yep, same repositories
<TheMuffenMann> khalif..what languages do you deal with?
<TheMuffenMann> PHP, PERL?
<optish> lightbright, if you do mean a flash plugin for firefox.... this wiki link should help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-4cfa3d6b0994ebb0a6a965a6f59c2651b511f561
<khalif> XHTML, CSS, some Javascript, actionScript(Flash), and I'm now learning PHP and SQL.
<TheMuffenMann> cool...PHP with MySQL is good shit
<lightbright> optish: I saved a flash music file and want to now play it locally!  any ideas?
<khalif> I was also thinking about trying to learn Python or Ruby, but I don't know. I already have my hands full trying to learn AppleScript, PHP and SQL.
<htet> I saw that gcc-4.0-base is installed but I am getting 'gcc command not found error"
<varsendagger> lightbright, you should be able to play a file on firefox if you install the flash plugin
<lightbright> optish: whats the extension for a shockwave flash file?
<TheMuffenMann> khalif, before you learn javascript..i would recommend looking into PHP first, its syntax is alot like javascript but is way easier to understand
<khalif> .swf
<TheMuffenMann> then that will give you the foundation you need for JS
<bimberi> htet: that's not all of gcc,  install build-essential
<khalif> I feel that.
<chris_18888> Hi, I am trying to bind my volume keys properly.  I have set them correctly in Keyboard Shortcuts, but still no luck.  I have multiple soundcards (onboard and pci), so I even made the default sound card in alsa my pci card.  Still no luck, all I see is the nice little animation of me supposedly changing the volume.  Any ideas anyone?
<htet> bimberi but I can't search build-essential
<khalif> I don't why I'm not picking up Javascript faster though because ActionScript was built off of it.
<TheMuffenMann> if you want a good programming intro, check out some C++
<khalif> Oh, Charlie Brown Christmas is on!!!!
<TheMuffenMann> if you can be l33t in C++, you can write pretty much anything
<bimberi> htet: search?
<htet> I have trouble searching zsh on 5.10 also
<khalif> Ya! Be back in an hour ya'll!
<htet> using synaptic package manager
<lightbright> varsendagger: ok I need to load it from firefox!  I was hoping a application can run it instead
<TheMuffenMann> C++ is actually pretty simple, its just being able to put it to use
<optish> lightbright, not sure but maybe you can try loading the file directly in the browser?
<thewayofzen> im gonna take a stab at linux-k7
* thewayofzen goes off to find out
<optish> lightbright, nevermind
<htet> Bimberi: I try to search them using synaptic to install but not finding one.
<TheMuffenMann> or PERL..both are EXCELLENT intros to programming
<BlueDevil> TheMuffenMann: what's an abstract class?
<varsendagger> light bright, you can try to do a search with synaptic for flash and you might be able to find soemthing
<varsendagger> ??? i don't know though
<oggah> are you guys have backports activated for the "breezy-security"-deb?
<TheMuffenMann> BlueDevel..i havent really gotten into that
<bimberi> htet: build-essential should be there, no typos? try just "build"
<TheMuffenMann> or i havent really used them
<htet> bimberi: even just buil does not give me anything.
<BlueDevil> TheMuffenMann: what's a virtual destructor?
<bimberi> htet: k, put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<TheMuffenMann> a class destructor that's virtual lol
<htet> Sorry it give me some but not the build-essential
<TheMuffenMann> what's this? 20 questions?
<khalif> Hey somebody was talking about a program called Crossover that would let me run Dreamweaver on Linux. Anybody ever heard of it?
<BlueDevil> TheMuffenMann: i see you know pretty much every language imaginable :)
<lightbright> optish: oki doki young fellow ;)
<ulinskie> yup
<bimberi> khalif: yep, crossover office
<ulinskie> but it runs slow
<BlueDevil> TheMuffenMann: i'm curious to what depth
<oscar> if Ubuntu has internet access (broadband), does it sync its time with a time source?
<TheMuffenMann> no, actually ive only been programming for a few years..
<lightbright> bimberi:  how much does crossover cost?
<khalif> Crossover Office? What are the stats on it?
<TheMuffenMann> i do C++ among other things but i had a hard time learning it for a while
<BlueDevil> TheMuffenMann: personally, I don't see a relationship between PHP and SJ
<BlueDevil> JS
<bimberi> lightbright: never used it, only wine
<TheMuffenMann> and im no where near done with it
<TheMuffenMann> well i mean the use of functions, etc
<BlueDevil> what's a virtual method? :P
<khalif> I was thinking about just learning C or maybe C#.....
<lightbright> bimberi:  ok but you really need to stop drinking so much of that ;)
<TheMuffenMann> a class member method that can override methods written in the base class if its declared virtual
<bimberi> lightbright: ha :)
<TheMuffenMann> ex. virtual int SetAge(int age);
<chris_18888> :'(  Damn keyboard shortcuts
<lightbright> bimberi:  I used to drink as a fish, but 8 years ago i stopped :) never drank since :)
<oggah> How to remove totem from hoary standardinstall? apt-get remove totem?
<lightbright> bimberi:  I got my mind back ;)
<BlueDevil> method hiding? :)
<optish> where can i set/export a environment variable for all users/systemwide
<paul__> i need to install 'pango' how can i search for the package in apt-get ?
<bimberi> lightbright: evidently :)
<paul__> and if its not there, what other options to i have of installing it other that the source and the 1000s of deps..
<BlueDevil> damn, need to sleep. bye
<Hobbsee> paul__: apt-cache search programname
<lightbright> bimberi:  :)
<khalif> sudo rm - totem
<gnomefreak> ok im trying to install win2k on hdb but its telling me that there isnt a windows type partion so i deleted the partions and still wont install is there a way to change whats there to ntfs or fat?
<htet> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe main restricted multiverse
<lightbright> sambagirl: i prefer Salsa ;)
<khalif> sorry... sudo rm -r totem
<bimberi> htet: is that it?
<Hobbsee> paul__: and try enabling the other repos.  See !repos
<varsendagger> paul__, what Hobbsee told you is a fantastic tool
<htet> there is one more
<lightbright> gnomefreak: gparted any good?
<joey_> hey, got a q
<gnomefreak> havent tried it
<joey_> on xubuntu, got no sound in flash
<joey_> any ideas?
<lightbright> khalif: what does sudo rm -r totem do?
<htet> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
* mhoss is away: investigating
<Kyral> lightbright: NO!!!
<htet> That's all
<lightbright> gnomefreak: i use it and its great
<bushito> Okey Bite me >_>, this thing it is not working!!! i downloaded the freaking MPlayer and cannot get the w32codecs dont know why , but guess what !! it doesnt!!!!!!!!!!!! play any file what the f*ck with this OS >_>!!
<khalif> sudo= superuser or root
<lightbright> Kyral: no what?
<khalif> rm=remove
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  how do you run it?
<Kyral> sorry
<jason> Does Ubuntu support WPA_PSK?
<Kyral> I jumped the gun
<lightbright> khalif: is that the same as sudo apt-get remove --purge ?
<Kyral> I saw "sudo rm -r
<joey_> w32 codecs?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: apt-get install gparted
<gnomefreak> ah install opps
<Kyral> and htought sudo rm -rf /
<jason> Does Ubuntu support WPA_PSK?
<danny-khi> How do I find out if ubuntu supports my hardware?
<Hobbsee> !tell bushito about w32codecs
<khalif> -r=recursive. Means it removes directory and all files and directories inside.
<varsendagger> bushito, did you use apt-get or synaptic to install it?
<oggah> how do I clear the cache-thing? (with downloaded packages..)
<neighborlee> is NPTL used in ubuntu breezy ?
<bushito> apt-get, varsendagger
<Hobbsee> Kyral: hehe, sometime i want to do that, just to see exactly what it does...
<joey_> bushito?w32 codecs?
<ajmitch> Kyral: don't type that in here, please ;)
<oggah> danny-khi, try the live-cd.
<khalif> totem=name of file or directory your trying to remove
<Kyral> yah
<bushito> joey_, w32codecs
<bimberi> htet: remove the "us.", update and retry
<ajmitch> neighborlee: yes
<danny-khi> oggah: what is a live cd?
<Kyral> NO ONE DO WHAT I SAID!!!
<neighborlee> ajmitch, k thx
<joey_> okay, you got your repos expanded?
* gnomefreak not thinking tonight im pissed off to begin with having to even install this crap
<Kyral> IT WILL DELETE YOUR ENTIRE SYSTEM!
<Hobbsee> oggah: sudo apt-cache clean
<varsendagger> bushito, where did you put your codecs  (i am assuming you tar -xzvf them right)
<lightbright> Kyral: are you trying to trick ppl into destroying their system?
<ajmitch> neighborlee: at least I know it is on amd64, I can't say for certain that it is on i386
<khalif> gnomefreak: do you have to be in the parent directory of a folder /file that your trying to remove or can you do that from ~ ?
<jason> Does Ubuntu support WPA_PSK?
<ajmitch> Kyral: and it will cause your cats to hate you?
<neighborlee> ajmitch, oh ok..I was just wondering as a forum search seemed not to be conclusive
<lightbright> Kyral: you will reap that you sow
<HrdwrBoB> jason: you can get it working
<oggah> Hobbsee, thanks. does this have to be done sometimes not to get harddrive out of space :)
<ajmitch> jason: you've asked that at least 3 times now..
<oggah> ?
<sambagirl> what is offtopic called?
<sambagirl> what is name of ubuntu offtopic channel?
<HrdwrBoB> jason: 'support' is a bit strong though :)
<Kyral> ajmitch: and you computer ;P
<bushito> varsendagger, i havent downloaded em, they are supposed to download with apt-get but they dont, >_> and they say this is more easy than debian xP
<varsendagger> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> now be nice - Kyral misread it by accident - a lot of people misread things
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I am being nice to Kyral :)
<sambagirl> thank you
<jason> HrdwrBob: I would like to use WPA_PSK since it is more secure but I only see WEP in the networking properties
<joey_> okay, you need to expand the repositories. go to the wiki and look for expaning repos section.
<Hobbsee> oggah: no, you usually dont have to be.  use df -h -T to check how much hard drive space you have left
<Kyral> Hobbsee: ajmitch and I are pals...kinda ;P
<HrdwrBoB> jason: wpa is provided by wpa_supplicant
<Hobbsee> hehe
<joey_> the w32 codecs are in a diff repo.
<joey_> holdon a min
<lightbright> can you convert flash into mp3 or wave?
<gnomefreak> does 2k run fat or ntfs or either?
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<HrdwrBoB> I tried to set it up once, got bored and decided to use a VPN over wireless
<htet> bimberi:Ok I will retry now.
<varsendagger> bushito, have you gotten gmplayer working with debian?.... anyway   you need to go to mplayers website and download essentials or follow the link joey_  is looking for
<varsendagger> gnomefreak, either
<gnomefreak> ty
<varsendagger> yb
<ajmitch> I believe that setting up WPA_PSK would currently require setting up wpasupplicant
<factotum> dum de dum de dum... one thing i forgot about after switching os's, putting the backups back on the hard drive...*twiddle thumbs*
<oggah> danny-khi, you can run Ubuntu from a Live-CD. It will not install anything on the harddrive. Still, you can see if your hardware works correct.
<HrdwrBoB> ajmitch: which is what I just said
<htet> bimberi I got error,
<joey_> okay, bushito, you there?
* varsendagger wtches strreaming television with mplayer
<htet> synaptic can't access the site
<ajmitch> HrdwrBoB: which I missed
<jason> HrdwrBoB: So would I see it in the Synaptic list?
<bushito> varsendagger, wwuuaa debian already got the codecs!!, OMG mp3 codecs what tha fuck is this crime X_X no mp3 codecs holy shit!!
<bimberi> htet: can you pastebin the error, or prefer #flood?
<gnomefreak> brb lets see if this works :)
<oggah> is Terminal the only console-tool installed by default with Hoary?
<factotum> varsendagger: is that with tv in or actualy streaming from somewhere?
<factotum> I always wondered about that
<oggah> bushito, calm down. "apt-get install xmms" will solve all problems.
<bushito> joey_, eehh i hope so almost going to summon my inner me xP * with a bat*
<varsendagger> factotum, streaming from somewhere
<joey_> add these to your  etc/apt/sources.list:
<joey_> you ready?
<htet> bimberi: actually ubuntu is on different machine. So I have been retyping all the messages.
<bushito> oggah, i am going to hit i already INSTALLED XMMS and guess what??, frozed up >_> no codecs.... great >_>
<factotum> varsendagger: cool beans
<htet> So can you post your sources.lst and I will try that.
<varsendagger> want the .pls?
<bimberi> htet: mine is just like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<bushito> joey_, okey ready =3
<joey_> bushito, add these to your repos: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
<joey_> #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<joey_> #deb ftp://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/blackdown/debian/ sarge non-free
<lightbright> can you convert flash into mp3 or wave?
<joey_> got it?
<varsendagger> anyone who messeges me in the next twenty seconds will get the proven method of watching streaming tv with mplayer
<varsendagger> 19... 18  17
<joey_> now, do an apt-get update, and search for w32codecs.
<factotum> varsendagger: waiting for me to ask how you do it?
<varsendagger> whoever
<jason> ajmitch: Got it installed. Does it just add functionality to the standard network properties?
<factotum> varsendagger: alright, i give up how so?
<varsendagger> --- a personal message
<lightbright> is there any way to play .wmv files on Ubuntu?
<Jinkguns> lightbright, mplayer can do that.
<varsendagger> lightbright, i think you can do it with mplayer
<joey_> wmv files should play in totem with w32codecs
<factotum> ah, so i have to be special haha
<lightbright> ah ok ill try mplayer thanks
<Jinkguns> Unfortunetly mplayer is faded out on the add application button. :/
<misfit_toy> !w32codecs
<htet> bimberi: I will give it a try and I will come back later. Thanks for your help.
<joey_> yep
<abarbaccia> hwo do i associate all movie file types with xine?
<varsendagger> factotum, --- sorry, untill i subscribe i can't just tell everybody
<jason> OK, I've installed wpasupplicant, how do I access it?
<varsendagger> servers get full
<factotum> oh, a supscription? bummer
<bimberi> htet: np :)
<Jinkguns> Is there a tutorial thats explains the horror that is installing ati drivers and enabling direct rendering?
<bushito> look at joey_ very wierdly, "someone is going to be hurt really bad"
<joey_> what happened? did you get them?
<factotum> varsendagger: but totaly understandable
<bushito> no =p
<varsendagger> --- but you don't nessisarialy have to have the subscriptionto watch
<khalif> I think I'm gonna try Vector Linux out for this Pentium II box that I got. Anybody ever tried it out?
<joey_> whAAAAAT?
<bushito> i know this ubuntu is kinda gay >_>
<misfit_toy> khalif, vector linux is pretty nice, bare but nice
<joey_> mine works like mad
<transgress> hey isn't there a bot reply about firefox 1.5?
<bushito> but mine doesnt i am goingto kill someone >_
<_jason> transgress, drop the dot
<bushito> >_> where is the ubuntu creator
<jason> OK, I've installed wpasupplicant, how do I access it?
<bushito> we need to talk
<transgress> _jason: ?
<joey_> you didn't get the codecs?
<_jason> ubotu, tell transgress about firefox15
<transgress> _jason: thanks
<varsendagger> -- i almost did a wiki on it untill i realized if idid that i could'nt ever watch anything
<bushito> wuua no!! >_>
<jgrieves> wow uboto konws about firefox15!!!
<_jason> transgress, works with the dot too, maybe you had the space
<jgrieves> that is quite a bot
<khalif> I figure since I only have 64MB RAM and lord only knows ow much HDD space I have, i needed something light. Maybe I can still put KDE on it...
<RedRose> how do i remove something from bash?
<factotum> varsendagger: yeah, that could be a problem heh heh
<varsendagger> bushito,  what do you normally run? debian or what
<joey_> oh man, you need to comment those repos, they can break your system if you use them all the time.
<varsendagger> but i will tell you
<misfit_toy> khalif, try "damn small linux", it's great in instances like that
<_jason> redguy, like delete a file?
<RedRose> i installed something wrong and now when i try to installed version, it won't work
<imexius> can someone help me with vncserver or remote desktop
<oggah> gnome is really slow. isnt? but highly configurable...
<bushito> i was on debian, but i installed Ubuntu cause friends recommended =3
<imexius> like how exactly i get get it so people can connect to me
<khalif> Give me a sec....
<RedRose> imexius:What do you need?
<joey_> it's great, sorry you hate it.
<varsendagger> bushito, what don't you lie about it?
<bushito> cause it was "Friendly" and " easy to use", "and for human beings"
<_jason> RedRose, what did you install wrong and how did you install it?
<imexius> redrose: it works fine its just i dont know how to use it
<bushito> varsendagger, (o_O)??? what??
<misfit_toy> bushito, maybe you have bad karma
<joey_> did you check the repos i sent you?
<varsendagger> *like
<gratuit> khalif: kde will be overkill with 64MB ram, try fluxbox, it's a great wm and lightweight
<RedRose> hydra, i did make install... then i deleted the file in the /usr/local/bin and now i get an error message about it...
<imexius> redrose: like i know how to use vncviewer but i havent figured out how to get people to connect to me who use like realvnc
<khalif> fluxbox huh?
<RedRose> _jason:hydra, i did make install... then i deleted the file in the /usr/local/bin and now i get an error message about it...
<jason> OK, I've installed wpasupplicant, how do I access it?
<redondos> hello everyone. I've got a networkless machine that needs some kernel modules to be fixed. I didn't compile this kernel myself, it comes from the ubuntu repositories. Should I be able to just `make && make modules_install && make install' without a problem?
<RedRose> _jason and then i resintalled with dpkg and i cannot access it
<RedRose> root@redrose:~ # hydra
<RedRose> -bash: /usr/local/bin/hydra: No such file or directory
<gratuit> khalif: and I had debian running on a 486 w/ 16 MB of ram a while back, though it was pretty slow
<joey_> xubuntu anyone?
<redondos> joey_: I've used it.
<redondos> joey_: I love xfce, but on my ubuntu machine I'm currently using kde, for some reason...
<RedRose> _jason:anything?
<joey_> okay, i just started with xfce  and i got no sound in flash? any ideas?
<_jason> RedRose, I would try removing the dpkg, running make uninstall, and then reinstalling using dpkg
<misfit_toy> khalif, try damn small linux http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<varsendagger> joey_,  i use fubuntu and eubuntu
<Jinkguns> Where does that stupid .rpm file go when you install realplayer via add applications and the DebConf window opens up asking for it?
<lightbright> redguy: gnome is more stable
<joey_> any ideas on why sound only inflash doesn't work in xfce?
<lightbright> redondos:  gnome is more stable
<lightbright> joey_: why not use gnome?
<Cityismine> Hey guys, need help with rar, I type "rar e filename" and it extracts the files. What if the extracted file contains more rar files, is there a command to decompress all at the same time
<joey_> i think gnome is heavy and ugly
<lightbright> Cityismine: no
<redondos> joey_: yes.
<ash_> anyone using ion3? ;)
<gnomefreak> im not ugly :(
<atrophic> imexius, try connecting to 10.0.0.1:0 where the 10.0.0.1 is your actual external ip
<joey_> i prefer a mix of gnome and kde, though
<lightbright> joey_: is that so? :)
<imexius> how do i find my external ip
<redondos> joey_: You're probably using the card for something else, as xfce doesn't load up an audio playing engine by default.
<khalif> OI got a question for you guys: I got Kubuntu on my Thinkpad and I installed this splash screen called X86 it has apple graphics on it. Anyway, the splash screen shows fine, but theres still a KDE background when the splash screen is playing...
<redondos> imexius: easily? www.whatismyip.com
* cyphase doesn't understand why not all websites are encrypted
<lightbright> joey_: define heavy
<gratuit> imexius: ifconfig
<joey_> really, i can run amarok no prob
<Cityismine> So if the extracted file contains more rar files, I have to extract them separately?
<redondos> joey_: I mean, stop amarok. Stop every audio-playing device on the system. Now try with that flash applet :)
<khalif> How can I change that KDE background that shows during the splash screen to a solid color?
<joey_> heavy as in, heavier than xfce?
<lightbright> cyphase: are all thoughts encrypted?
<redondos> joey_: Currently, your system can probably play one audio source at a time.
<cyphase> lightbright, they don't need to be, seeing as they stay in your head :)
<redondos> (in case it's what I think it is)
<imexius> ip config doesnt work since i dont have that command
<upthecrik> how do I start the desktop from the prompt? ( my system only boots to the prompt)
<joey_> yeah, i killed everything, fired up firefox, went to flash site, no sound.
<factotum> startx maybe?
<_jason> Cityismine, I believe I have extraced all the files using unrar x, I don't know if that option exists in rar
<varsendagger> upthecrik, do you have gdm installed?
<gnomefreak> i have now run out of ideas
<safrican> hey guys -
<joey_> yes
<safrican> i have a problem. gnome-theme-manager doesn't want to work
<redondos> joey_: Can you use amaroK while playing some other audio file with another player?
<lightbright> cyphase: :)
<safrican> i run it through gdb or i run it
<joey_> hold on, i will try
<safrican> it just doesn't start up
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<safrican> what could be wrong ?
<Jinkguns> Debconf is asking for rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm after I installed Realplayer using Add Applications, where is the file?
<lightbright> cyphase: its a shame some people cant help to sing like a parrot ;)
<cyphase> of course, with brain scanning becoming more advanced..
<bimberi> .lastlog gnomefreak
<redondos> bimberi: with a slash
<cyphase> :)
<RedRose> _jason:make uninstall isn't an option
<cyphase> thoughts will have to be encrypted soon
<gnomefreak> bimberi, what do you mean?
<bimberi> lastlog gnomefreak
<varsendagger> if you do just login and type gdm, otherwise startx /usr/bin/<windowmanager>
<DaaJeH> Why when I read a non english text(fonts) in a web, there are squares between the fonts?
<gratuit> upthecrik: you can try startx, use ~/.xsession to control which wm you use that way
<upthecrik> I do not know,
<redondos> bimberi: with a freaking slash! :D
<bimberi> gnomefreak: i was trying to see what your issue was :)
<khalif> Also does anyone have any clue how to package icons to be installed in an icon manager?
<Toran> Anyone have some suggestions a simple photo editing app that doesn't have the learning curve of the GIMP? I'm looking for something that my mom/dad or grandparents could use.
<joey_> no, i got amarok running, no sound anywhere.
<bimberi> and doing a botched job of it - despite redondos' expert assistance :P
<gnomefreak> oh its a win2k issue
<joey_> except amarok
<upthecrik> so at the prompt type sartx?
<redondos> joey_: That's what I thought.
<upthecrik> startx
<redondos> bimberi: haha :)
<Toran> upthecrik: startx
<cyphase> MyMind: The First Thought Encryption Program
<cyphase> and it's open source!
<cyphase> :)
<joey_> i closed amarok, still no flash sound.
<upthecrik> how do I make it boot to the desktop everytime?
<redondos> joey_: oh well, if that happens then I don't know, sorry. not really using flash
<joey_> and, i can watch movies with sound.
<ClayG> anyone know a fix for forgetting your password to a wireless router?
<_jason> RedRose, not sure how to remove the files installed with make install then, maybe someone with more experience than me can help you out
<joey_> okay
<varsendagger> upthecrik, is it working
<Toran> joey_: I've had flash sound problems when I opened two windows that tried to play sound with flash.
<joey_> thanks!
* gnomefreak on ##windows and they aint much help :(
<Toran> joey_: the solution is to close firefox and then start it again
<ash_> ClayG: reset your router?
<Toran> and make sure you don't open two sites at once that play flash sound
<joey_> okay, hold on.
<upthecrik> I have to reboot I am running on the live cd
<lightbright> ClayG: how can you forget your password?  its stored in your brain
<_jason> RedRose, in the future though, use checkinstall instead of make install-- it wil create a package for what you install
<Toran> Anyone have some suggestions a simple photo editing app that doesn't have the learning curve of the GIMP? I'm looking for something that my mom/dad or grandparents could use.
<ClayG> oh this isn't my brain password
<ClayG> this is one of the other few hundred i've set in my life, this was set once and then I moved and didnt need wireless so i used my other router
<factotum> you have no sound... on the live cd...   *sigh*
<lightbright> ClayG: the brain never forgets anything
<ClayG> hahhaha
<ClayG> ok
<lightbright> since you were born
<lightbright> ClayG: command your subcincious mind to reveal your password and it will
<transgress> anyone using mac osx and firefox?
<sambagirl> i keep seeing this fubar thing, what is a fubar? anyone know what or who fubar is?
<Erron> how can a non-root user use icmp socket functions
<RedRose> is there a file that BASH stores with the program names?
<transgress> nm
<gnomefreak> fubar=fucked up beyond all recognition
<bimberi> sambagirl: ****ed up beyond all recognition
<lightbright> ClayG: your password is stored perfectly in your brain!  But if you tell it you cant remember it, it will "hide" it
<factotum> transgress: yeah, at work
<joey_> nope, nothing still.
<sambagirl> ohh
<bimberi> sambagirl: like my recent attempts to /lastlog
<lightbright> gnomefreak: get some soap please
<diana> how can I run "bum"...what would be the commmand...as root or regular user.
<gnomefreak> lol lightbright
<varsendagger> diana, what is bum?
<imex> redrose sorry about that lost connection
<lightbright> gnomefreak: :)
<ClayG> Darn, i wish you would have told me that before i told my brain i couldnt remember it
<RedRose> no prob
<bimberi> !bum
<ubotu> bum is probably a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<joey_> anyone else on xubuntu?
<phoul> hey
<diana> varsendagger: apt-get -y install bum; man bum;
<RedRose> is there a file that BASH stores with the program names?
<phoul> Is there a program out there i can use to access my lyra mp3 player and like addmusic and remove music?
<ash_> heh... anyone in aus will get a laugh out of 'root bum'...
<lightbright> ClayG: well go and sit in a silent room and command your sub-conscious mind to reveal your password and then wait silently for the answer
<joey_> lol root bum...
<diana> RedRose: type "echo $PATH" in a terminal
<ulinskie> what do u see is the advantages of kubuntu, xubuntu from ubuntu?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> *Crossing Fingers that Guild Wars will load....
<diana> RedRose: anything in the path will be ran(if it can)
<ClayG> lol I almost wish there was a man for it, that way you would have just said man router
<ClayG> but thanks for the suggestion
<lightbright> ClayG: :)
<RedRose> how do i update the path?
<transgress> anyone know how to set firefox as the default browser in os x?
<rambo3> afterstepuntu , fluxboxuntu
<joey_> i like xfce
<transgress> oh wait wrong channel
<joey_> that is all
<steeltrap> I am getting the following error using a amd64 server and a i386 client
<kbrooks> ulinskie, apart from all 3 using kde, xfce, and gnome (respectively)
<phoul> anyone?
<kbrooks> they are pretty much the same
<steeltrap> Your CPU does not support long mode
<lightbright> ulinskie: there is no advantage!  in fact some would say disadvantage as gnome is more stable
<JulienH> Hi guys
<RedRose> how do i update the path?
<JulienH> What is the main MTA used by Ubuntu ?
<jason> I just installed wpasupplicant but am not sure what to do next.
<steeltrap> Hello
<paul__> RedRose, with export
<Rex> noob question: I need to change the owner of a directory full of files (and more directories). I tried chgrp -R group foldername but that didn't work.
<jason> Need to enable WPA_PSK....
<varsendagger> what is a MTA?
<MrFarts> does anyone know why ubuntu doesn't use syslog-ng ?
<JulienH> MTA => Mail Transfer Agent
<lightbright> Rex: try this
<paul__> chown -R username:group dirname
<Rex> okay
<diana> how can I run "bum"...what would be the commmand...as root or regular user.
<steeltrap> Can anyone help me?
<MrFarts> steeltrap, maybe
<paul__> ask your question
<lightbright> Rex: sudo chown -R username:username /home/dirname
<joey_> steeltrap: wussup?
<Rex> yup
<lightbright> Rex: let me know if that works ok
<Rex> I shall
<steeltrap> I have a amd64 server and my clients fail
<Rex> just a moment
<varsendagger> hey taht bum is a good deal
<phoul> Anyone?
<lightbright> Rex: ok
<phoul> Anyone know how to add and remove stuff from my lyra mp3 player on nix?
<joey_> yeah?
<MrFarts> steeltrap, clients fail ?
<steeltrap> I think I know the problem
<diana> phoul: apt-get remove lyra
<joey_> huh?
<jason> I just installed wpasupplicant but am not sure what to do next.
<phoul> apt-get remove lyra?
<jason> Need to enable WPA_PSK....
<lightbright> MrFarts: grow up and change your nick please
<gnomefreak> ill work on it tomorrow i guess :(
<RedRose> ok, because when i type hydra, it i get
<RedRose> root@redrose:/usr/share/doc # hydra
<RedRose> -bash: /usr/local/bin/hydra: No such file or directory
<steeltrap> there is no i386 in the /opt/ltsp directory
<MrFarts> lightbright, what's your problem ?
<kasta> l
<phoul> diana, why remove
<Rex> lightbright, paul__: That worked. Thanks.
<lightbright> MrFarts: your childish name
<lightbright> Rex: cool
<_jason> RedRose, is there a binary that you know will run?
<lightbright> Rex: :)
<MrFarts> lightbright, maybe you should change your childish attitude
<Toran> Anyone have some suggestions a simple photo editing app that doesn't have the learning curve of the GIMP? I'm looking for something that my mom/dad or grandparents could use.
<joey_> nice name
<lightbright> MrFarts: grow up please
<Rex> Toran: GimpSHOP?
<MrFarts> lightbright, look in the mirror, asswipe
<steeltrap> there is no i386 in the /opt/ltsp directory
<lightbright> MrFarts: are you - 10?
<Toran> I'm looking for something simpler than photoshop
<Kyral> Paint?
<rambo3> ms paint roxs
<Toran> Hehe, not that simple
<_jason> Toran, gimp
<Toran> And that's MS anyway
<joey_> paint!
<Kyral> XPaint :P
<MrFarts> Toran, there's some paint program for kde ...
<MrFarts> Toran, forget what it's called
<steeltrap> is there a chat room more specific to ltsp
<jbroome> probably named: kpaint. :)
<MrFarts> jbroome, i'm sure it has lots of ks in it :)
<joey_> did you fingd the answer?
<phoul> Gad dammit will anyone help me?
<jason> I just installed wpasupplicant but am not sure what to do next.
<jason> Need to enable WPA_PSK....
<joey_> what was the q?
<MrFarts> phoul, what's your problem ?
<_jason> phoul, if people know how to help you they will... no one is ignoring you.  We just don't know how to help you
<phoul> how can i write to my lyra mp3 player
<steeltrap> Does anyone here know ltsp
<phoul> i asked it a lot of times
<joey_> sorry man, lots of asking going on.
<phoul> umm okay
<jbroome> phoul: does it show up on the desktop when you hook it up?
<MrFarts> phoul, i guess no one knows
<joey_> what have you tried
<phoul> jbroome, yes it does
<phoul> But if i remove files from it
<phoul> It seems to work but when i unplug it they are still there
<rambo3> it moves them into its trash can?
<phoul> its trashcan?
<bimberi> phoul: empty the trash
<phoul> whats trash...
<phoul> My mp3player?
<MrFarts> does anyone know why ubuntu doesn't use syslog-ng by default ?
<MrFarts> are there some issues with it that i am not aware of ?
<joey_> no
<bimberi> phoul: the one on your desktop
<jbroome> phoul: bottom right of your screen
<phoul> Gah!
<jbroome> looks like a trash can
<phoul> lol thats not it
<factotum> after youve copied the files, drag from the player to the trash
<lightbright> phoul: type this: sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<joey_> lol
<phoul> Lol
<phoul> You guys thats not it
<phoul> I remove it from the mp3player right
<phoul> Then i un connect the mp3 plays
<phoul> player*
<factotum> and they are still on the player?
<joey_> okay
<htet> bimberi: I copied my source.lst with yours and it works fine now. Thanks.
<phoul> Yes
<paul__> has anyone here sucessfully install gftp that supports tls/ssl ftp ?
<phoul> Then when i hook it back up
<bimberi> htet: great! :)
<phoul> It says they are not
<factotum> my digicam is the same way, i just delete them on the cam
<rambo3> yes
<joey_> not what?
<phoul> when i hook the mp3 player up to the computor
<phoul> It says the files are not there
<phoul> but they are on the mp3player
<joey_> ah, i see
<rambo3> gftp on port 22
<joey_> what are you using now?
<phoul> what do you mean?
<bimberi> phoul: is there a folder called .Trash.phoul (or something)
<phoul> For writing to the mp3 player?
<joey_> on the comp
<gnomefreak> graveman is nice i didnt even know i had it :)
<joey_> what media player?
<phoul> im not using a media player
<phoul> Im just clicking on the symbol on the desktop
<phoul> I also tried amorok
<joey_> okay, what are you accessing the player with?
<joey_> okay.
<factotum> probably the icon on his desktop
<joey_> you tried amarok?
<phoul> yeah
<phoul> It does the same thing
<sambagirl> ok so i just reading that the AmigaOne was originally shipped wiht Desbian PPC version since Amiga4OS was not yet complete. So ubuntu PPC should work with AmigaOne, no?
<joey_> okay, gstreamer?
<phoul> says the files dont exist when they do
<phoul> Havnt tried that
<joey_> give it a go, see what it does.
<paul__> can someone please tell  me how i could add this repo http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ and install gftp from there? ;/
<paul__> please
<factotum> *cough* is lame installed? *cough*
<jgrieves> command to restart GDM/X?
<frogzoo> jgrieves: /etc/init.d/gdm restart    ?
<bimberi> jgrieves: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<joey_> paul, sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<jgrieves> thanks
<phoul> ymm joey
<phoul> Uhh
<lightbright> phoul: did you empty the trashcan?
<joey_> yeah?
<phoul> Its not on my computor it says not file gstreamer exists then when i go to synaptic
<phoul> Its not even in there
<frogzoo> paul__: start synaptic -> repos -> add
<phoul> lb yes
<bimberi> paul__: the line to add is "deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas all"
<joey_> okay, you looked for it in synaptic?
<phoul> Yeah thertes just tons of plugins
<joey_> hold up.
<paul__> bimberi, where abouts do i add that?
<paul__> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<BigIsle> there was some kind of issue and several of the software elements that relate to application switching, the 4 desktop quick switcher (by the trash), and the "show desktop" button all went away and won't come back. When they went away the wrong option was clicked...something about "not load".  Now I do not know how to switch between multiple simultaneous applications using the gui.
<bimberi> paul__: yep
<lightbright> phoul: emptying your trashcan will fix that
<atrophic> BigIsle, control alt left/right should still work. Also, have you tried right clicking on the panel and adding the desktop switcher/show desktop buttons?
<joey_> okay, phoul, try rhythmbox
<phoul> lightbright, i *already* tried that dude
<lightbright> phoul: ok
<joey_> trahcan lol
<lightbright> phoul: *no worries*
<phoul> joey same stupid annoying problem
<will_> hello, i am trying to install java, without any success. I have gone to the java.com site, and i have also searched on ubuntu.com, but I've not been able to have any success. any pointers? thank you...
<phoul> :(
<pridkett> anyone know why it is that my computer under ubuntu seems to generate 2-3 times as many context switches?
<paul__> bimberi, that line just errors for me, comes up with "http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/Release: Unable to find expected entry  all/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?"
<joey_> um, i don't know?
<mebaran151> I just bought an iPod Video
<joey_> is it usb?
<mebaran151> but I want to use it with Linux
<phoul> yeah
<mebaran151> I dll'ed gtkpod
<mebaran151> and it complains I don't have an iTunesDB yet
<mebaran151> I know this
<joey_> um, it is showing it mounted?
<lightbright> phoul: have you tried emptying your trashcan?
<mebaran151> how do I create one to pacify
<mebaran151> joey_, yeah
<nowisn> can someone lead me on how to run scanmodem in kubuntu?
<mebaran151> I mounted it with pmount
<mebaran151> myself
<phoul> lightbright, shut up with that already god dammit
<mebaran151> it is sde2
<mebaran151> I can see all its files
<misfit_toy> ubotu tell will_,  about java
<paul__> bimberi, any ideas? ;/
<lightbright> phoul: just trying to help
<mebaran151> and even manually sync my contacts
<joey_> trashcan....
<phoul> lightbright, i said it 3 times i did
<frank23> !tell will about java
<lightbright> phoul: please dont take the Lord's name in vain
<Trashcan> what
<Trashcan> oh
<lightbright> phoul: ok ok
<mebaran151> so what might I do?
<misfit_toy> ubotu tell will_, about java
* Trashcan strolls away
<joey_> i'm about to cry laughing here.
<rambo3> lightbright , yes 100 % trashcan . had the same problem
<lightbright> Trashcan: lol ;)
<bimberi> paul__: ah, looks like it's all i386 :/
<lightbright> joey_: :)
<lightbright> rambo3: yeah
<paul__> dammit
<lightbright> rambo3: tell that to phoul
<phoul> Maybe it jsut dont work with linux
<phoul> :(
<paul__> all i want is a gui based ftp client that supports tls/ssl
<will_> misfit_toy it doesn't seem to be working, let me relog on as an easier name
<joey_> no, i think it will
<paul__> but stuffed if i can get one to work
<joey_> somethings up
<phoul> lightbright, he can go a head and tell me i already TRIED
<lightbright> joey_: im glad you found it amusing ;)
<joey_> shit was a riot
<misfit_toy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<lightbright> phoul: ok but have you tried right clicking and empty your trashcan?
<greatjones> misfor_toy, i am back
<greatjones> misfit_toy, it is will i am back
<joey_> i never thought i would get my webcam working, but one day, it just did!
<phoul> lightbright, stop
<ajmitch> lightbright: stop asking that :)
<misfit_toy> greatjones, To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bimberi> lightbright: you are _so_ persistent :)
<greatjones> thank you misfit_toy
<misfit_toy> np
<mebaran151> anybody have any ideas
<mebaran151> ?
<greatjones> misfot_toy what is !javadebs?
<lightbright> bimberi:  ;)  thanks
* Pablo has ideas
<ryanpg> hi all... I have a bunch of files in /etc/ that end in .pkg-new any ideas what that denotes?
<greatjones> misfit_toy what is !javadebs
<lightbright> ajmitch: ok I will
<ajmitch> lightbright: thanks
<varsendagger> lightbright, being persistent is a good trait to have, but i think phoul has coverd that they have allready tried that
<lightbright> ajmitch: np :)
<lightbright> varsendagger: ok
<varsendagger> yb
<lightbright> varsendagger:  was wanting him to use the command I gave though, but its ok
<joey_> you got it yet?
<ryanpg> actually they're in /etc/udev/ /etc/init.d/ and /etc/cron.daily/
<misfit_toy> ubotu tell greatjones about !javadebs
<misfit_toy> !javadebs
<ubotu> from memory, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<nowisn> can someone lead me on how to run scanmodem in kubuntu?
<misfit_toy> ubotu tell greatjones about javadebs
<rambo3> joey_ -> trash can is your USB device folder and not on desktop . jsut so you know . change to show hidden files
<phoul> gad dammit
<phoul> Its late
<phoul> I gtg to bed
<fr500> hello
<fr500> does anyone use gnome-phone-manager here?
<kbrooks> anyone?
<kbrooks> meh.
<kbrooks> ANYONE?
<MrFarts> kbrooks, eh
<kbrooks> did i hear you properly?
<kbrooks> shout in my ear please
* MotoHoss is away: researching.
* MotoHoss is back (gone 00:00:04)
<kbrooks> j/k :P
<ajmitch> kbrooks: I don't think anyone is around
<kbrooks> fr500, i dont
<jgrieves> ?
<jgrieves> don't use phone-manager
<fr500> jgrieves, why?
<jgrieves> ohsorry
<jgrieves> I don't use phone-manager :)
<MrFarts> what gnome really needs is a decent chess board :)
<fr500> ok
<rambo3> xboard with crafty
<jgrieves> MrFarts i've seen a few good chess apps in repositories, none come to mind specifically
<MrFarts> jgrieves, chessboard for internet chess
<MrFarts> they all suck
<MrFarts> rambo3, xboard is written in Athena
<jgrieves> MrFarts i know one of hte goals of 2.14 is get more internet games
<rambo3> crafty sucks ?
<MrFarts> rambo3, it's about 20 years old :)
<jgrieves> MrFarts dunno if ches sis one
<oggah> How do I fastswich between virtual desktops in GNOME?
<MrFarts> jgrieves, i would be happy with xboard ported to gtk2 :)
<oggah> keyboardcommand?
<_jason> oggah, you can setup a shortcut
<jgrieves> MrFarts HEH
<jgrieves> heh
<bimberi> oggah: set up some shortcuts via System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shorcuts (at the bottom)
<rambo3> you switch with 3ddesktop . 100 % CPU power
<jgrieves> oggah ctrl + alt + arrows
<jgrieves> left/right
<dksite> anyone know how to show an image using JavaScript and not html
<oggah> jgrieves, thanks mate.
<oggah> works fine.
<jgrieves> oggah gotta love it :)
<oggah> oh yes :)
<Falstius> I'm trying to burn data to DVD and "CD/DVD creator" complains that I need to put in a blank disk.  It works with CDs (and it is a DVD burner).  Any suggestions, is there a better program to use?
<_jason> oggah, personally I use ctrl+alt+z for left and x for right... one handed is faster :D
<MrFarts> Falstius, do you have a blank disc inserted ? :)
<oggah> _jason, k =)
<Falstius> MrFarts, tried both a DVD+R and a DVD-R, brand new packages.
<MrFarts> Falstius, i've never tried burning a DVD with it, but no problems with CDs
<navarone> How do you add icon for mounted drive onto desktop? I seem to have lost one icon after playing with xfce. Hmmm...one icon disappeared and one remained. Volume is mounted but how do I add icon again?
<oggah> Think im about to like GNOME.
<MrFarts> Falstius, maybe the media type is unsupported by the writer ?
<oggah> but still, its not very snappy, responsive. others WM are.
<Falstius> MrFarts: eh, I suspect a software problem is more likely.
<MrFarts> oggah, gnome is not a windoe manager
<MrFarts> Falstius, you can try using something like cdrecord directory provided it supports dvd
<oggah> its not? what is gnome then
<MrFarts> Falstius, directly
<_jason> oggah, desktop environment
<MrFarts> oggah, it's a lot of things
<_jason> oggah, the WM is metacity
<MrFarts> oggah, but it's not a window manager :)
<oggah> oh.
<Falstius> after first making it into an ISO ... I could but it seems primitive.
<oggah> xfce4 also a enviroment?
<MrFarts> oggah, probably
<MrFarts> oggah, a window manager doesn't do all that much
<OhNo> Why is it that when I am running on the live cd I can not access the files on my harddrive? (I need to copy of files so I can reinstall)
<rambo3> fluxbox is very good
<MrFarts> OhNo, probably because your hard drive isn't mounted
<Falstius> cdrecord says, "this version of cdrecord doesn't not support DVD ..."
<OhNo> how do I mount it?
<OhNo> how do I mount it?
<BigIsleVegan> damn, i asked a question then couldn't get back to xchat to see the answer because of the problem I asked about :-o
<MrFarts> OhNo, mount DEVICE mountpoint
<rambo3> was it about trashcan?
<MrFarts> OhNo, er sudo mount i guess since it's ubuntu :)
<Trashcan> shh
<oggah> well ok. I am seriously starting to like Ubuntu now. Have been playing around for a while now..
<oggah> Still XP is my main OS.
<BigIsleVegan> yes, trashcan was part of my question
<Trashcan> shhhhhhhhhhh
<MrFarts> Falstius, check freshmeat
<BigIsleVegan> my application switcher (bottom of screen) is gone
<fr500> and gnome-obex-server? does someone use it?
<BigIsleVegan> as well as the 4 virtual desktop switcher
<OhNo> what is a mount point and what would be the proper way to enter this?
<cdubya> Falstius, did you try something like k3b?
<MrFarts> OhNo, oh dear :)
<Razor-X> how do compiled packages fare after a Breezy upgrade?
<bimberi> BigIsleVegan: right click on the panel and add them
<_jason> BigIsleVegan, right click on the panel -> add to panel
<Falstius> cdubya: not yet.  I looked into k3b two years ago and it seems like a lot of hassle.  Is it better now?
<MrFarts> OhNo, a mount point is the root directory of your filesystme
<BigIsleVegan> ok
<BigIsleVegan> bimeri and _jason, I'll try
<JRlinux> I want to play mp3 files... and eventually use Audacity to edit/encode mp3.  What do I need to do?
<bimberi> ubotu tell JRlinux about mp3
<OhNo> ok
<mebaran151> could anyone help me with my shiny new iPod
<mebaran151> I am using gtkpod
<diana> how can I run "bum"...what would be the commmand...as root or regular user.
<mebaran151> but it refuses to make an iTunesDB
<cdubya> Falstius, I don't burn DVDs, because all I have is a burner, but I never ran into any issues burning CDs in k3b.
<mebaran151> I set the mount point to /dev/sde2
<mebaran151> like it is mounted on my filesystem
<mebaran151> but still no luck
<MrFarts> mebaran151, that's not a mount point
<MrFarts> mebaran151, that's a device name
<mebaran151> I mean /media/sde2
<mebaran151> sorry
<cdubya> diana, sudo bum
<JRlinux> bimberi, thanks
* Razor-X wants the compiled packages to remain
<bushito> eehh i got another HDD and it is not mounted how can i mount other HDD??
<MrFarts> mebaran151, i wouldn't use that mountpoint anyway, but it's up to you :)
<OhNo> so what would I type?
<oggah> which is the fastet way to shutdown ubuntu? (with command in terminal)
<mebaran151> MrFarts, it's a pmount mount mount point
<Kyral> oggah: sudo shutdown -h now
<oggah> fastest
<MrFarts> mebaran151, ugly
<diana> cdubya: Type thaat as root or regular user?
<mebaran151> made automagically when I run pmount
<bimberi> JRlinux: np :)
<MrFarts> OhNo, what's the device name of the filesystem you want to mount ? :)
<mebaran151> MrFarts, it's from Project Utopia
<oggah> thx.
<BigIsleVegan> I now have a "Create Launcher" dialog box
<MrFarts> mebaran151, hideous mount point name :)
<OhNo> /dev/hda1
<MrFarts> OhNo, where do you want to mount it ?
<bimberi> diana: regular user
<greatjones> oh i give up, why doesn't java install easily? sudo shutdown -h now boot windowsxp
<BigIsleVegan> when I dragged "application launcher" to the taskbar
<Razor-X> mebaran151: how about you, can you tell me how compiled packages fare after a Breezy upgarde?
<diana> bimberi: What password do I putt in...rooot's or thee regular users?
<Kyral> greatjones: Because its proprietaryu
<Kyral> we don't believe in that
<OhNo> I don't know I just need to copy off my sermons and pictures
<cdubya> diana, yours
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I don't know
<greatjones> kyral, should i just give up? i guess i dont need it for anything besides playing yahoo ches...
<MrFarts> OhNo, well pick a place to mount it
<mebaran151> I always do a clean install
<Razor-X> mebaran151: gah
<mebaran151> and just reapt-get everything
<Kyral> !Java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<diana> diana is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mebaran151> my home dir is kept pristine
<mebaran151> and all the gunk gets cleaned
<diana> cdubya: How do I fix that?
<Kyral> ubotu tell greatjones about Java
<MrFarts> OhNo, mount /dev/hda1 WHEREEVERYOUWANTTOMOUNTIT
<bimberi> diana: regular user
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I have the potential of losing MPlayer, ndiswrapper, TwiBright links, centericq, zsnes, nbsmtp, flwriter, and others
<Kyral> greatjones: see what Ubotu just told you
<diana> bimberi: How do I fix that?
<MrFarts> diana, bad girl
<mebaran151> oh they probably won't die
<mebaran151> did you back up their debs?
<MrFarts> diana, add diana to the /etc/sudoers file
<OhNo> hmm ok so you just makeup a name?
<MrFarts> diana, actually add diana to the admin group air
<MrFarts> c
<Razor-X> mebaran151: some of them were checkinstalled
<mebaran151> if you do it straight on the hdd they might not get hit too hard either
<MrFarts> ubuntu does it straight by the group
<mebaran151> oh
<Razor-X> mebaran151: not all of them were, though
<mebaran151> if they are pkg's
<bimberi> diana: you need to be logged in as a user with sudo access to do this
<mebaran151> they'll work out ok
<Razor-X> mebaran151: they're compiled, some of them don't have deb packages
<mebaran151> as long as they don't conflict apt shouldn't get too fussy
<diana> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Glossary> how can i host my website and publish it when using my own machine?
<diana> that is what I have in /etc/sudoers
<MrFarts> OhNo, pretty much  :)
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I hope not, especially not with ndiswrapper
<diana> What am I supposed to putt?
<MrFarts> diana, : # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<MrFarts> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mebaran151> Razor-X, you're going to have recompile ndiswrapper anyway
<MrFarts> diana, do you have a line like that ?
<mebaran151> your kernel has changed and probably ndiswrapper won't be happy
<Razor-X> mebaran151: oh, I am? because of the new kernel?
<Razor-X> ah, ok
<diana> MrFarts: no
<mebaran151> yeah
<Glossary> Anybody ??
<diana> MrFarts: The line I pasted was the only one.
<Razor-X> then I better brace for the worst
<mebaran151> module stuff always breaks from Kernel to kernel
<MrFarts> diana, well you can add in that line
<mebaran151> it's best to recompile all your modules
<mebaran151> so
<MrFarts> diana, and then add diana to the admin group in /etc/group
<mebaran151> any of you have an iPod you use with gtkpod
<mebaran151> I just bought mine
<mebaran151> but I can't seem to get it to create an iTunesDB
<mebaran151> I pointed it at /media/sde2 where it is mounted
<OhNo> says mount point does not exist :(
<mebaran151> no
<Glossary> how can i host my website and publish it when using my own machine?
<mebaran151> it fails silently
<BigIsleVegan> bimeri and _jason, thanks so much
<MrFarts> OhNo, well create it
<bimberi> diana: leave sudoers alone, type "sudo adduser diana admin" while logged in as a user with sudo access
<mebaran151> Glossary, start up apache and do i
<mebaran151> t
<MrFarts> bimberi, her sudoers file isn't setup to allow admin access
<OhNo> ok....
<bimberi> MrFarts, diana: yes, sorry - pls ignore
<MrFarts> bimberi, what you're suggesting won't do anything because the admin group doesn't have any special rights
<paul__> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Glossary> mebaran151, where can i find apache
<Glossary> ?
<paul__> trying to install wine on 64 bit ubuntu.. this is what i get, anyway to resolve?
<mebaran151> apt-get it
<MrFarts> paul__, sounds like you don't have gcc installed :)
<Glossary> apt-get install apache??
<paul__> i do.
<greatjones> what is the password i use after i type in "su"? my normal password doesnt work
<MrFarts> paul__, i don't think you do
<redguy> paul__: apt-get install build-essential ?
<Razor-X> !tell greatjones about sudo
<Glossary> Ok how can i know if i have a static IP ?
<OhNo> how do I create a mount point?
<MrFarts> OhNo, man mkdir
<greatjones> razor-X thank you
<bimberi> Glossary: ask your ISP
<MrFarts> OhNo, it's just a directory
<Razor-X> greatjones: no problem
<Glossary> bimberi, i cant
<Glossary> isnt there any other way ?
<paul__> build-essential is already the newest version.
<OhNo> oh kay
<Razor-X> Glossary: check every such and such time your external IP
<Razor-X> 's that simple
<mebaran151> so any ideas?
<alekz> is wine recommended ?
<navarone> how do you get mounted volumes to appear as icons on desktop? I lost icon after usinf xfce. I have volume-visible checked in Config Editor /app/nautilus...dunno what else to do. Minor issue but would like to get icon back with out running win_mac_fstab script again
<mebaran151> it's my Christmas present
<Glossary> Razor-X, what?
<paul__> gcc is already the newest version.
<mebaran151> I would like it to ... work
<MrFarts> paul__, can you make a .c file and compile it ?
<mebaran151> it's so beautiful
<Razor-X> Glossary: check your external IP every-so-often
<mebaran151> I got CONTACT SYNCING TO WORK
<redguy> !tell paul__ about compiling
<mebaran151> but I can't make it create an iTunesDB!
<Glossary> Razor-X, it doesnt change
<drquin> I'm having trouble playing and audio codec A/52 5.1 actually it doesn't play at all any one can help?
<Razor-X> Glossary: then try to disconnect, then reconnect, and check to make sure
<paul__> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb <- this is whati was following, there is no .deb package for my system so i'm compiling it. is this the right approach
<Glossary> im sure man it doesnt change?? it means its static?
<paul__> !tell paul__ about wine
<Razor-X> Glossary: that is the definition of static, no?
<Razor-X> :)
<alekz> !wine
<corza> [_] |3[_] |\|7[_] 
<Glossary> :)
<Razor-X> corza: is that 1337 for Ubuntu, or something?
<redguy> ?
<paul__> yes i can compile, i've compiled alot of other stuff, including vmware etc.
<Razor-X> corza: because that's horribly hard to read :)
<Glossary> ok Razor-X man.. or bimberi i installed apache.. but now what?!
<corza> Razor-X possibly i'm quite bored lol
<redguy> ah, leet-talk
<Glossary> when i try to http://MYIPHERE it cant connect
<Razor-X> bah, 1337 speak annoys me
<Razor-X> Glossary: what about connecting to localhost
<basti> does the user nobody have many rights ??
<Glossary> Razor-X, yeah works but you cant access my page!
<basti> permissions*
<Glossary> Razor-X, cause my external ip doesnt work!..
<corza> Razor-X i'm actually stuck on my Windows Partition right now lol. I can't reboot my PC because i'm departed from my computer for weeks and controlling it from work (remotely) so if i reboot it i will no longer have access
<Allvis> Anyone wanna help me with hdparm ?
<Razor-X> Glossary: well, are you behind a firewall of some sort, hardware or otherwise?
<Razor-X> corza: heh
<Glossary> Razor-X, ive installed an ircd server and it didnt work also.. but a guy fixed it to me in the ircd configuration.. something to do with bindings.. does that have anything to do with it?
<Glossary> Razor-X, im not behind a firewall
<greatjones> how do i copy a file from my desktop to a directory i just created, /usr/java
<corvax> ive god an odd one
<corvax> got
<Razor-X> Glossary: do you have a copy of your old ircd config?
<corvax> i hear system sounds  but cant hear an audio cd
<corvax> in xmms
<Glossary> Razor-X, yes i do
<corvax> yeah the cd is playing i see it the mixer is maxed out
<frogzoo> Allvis: wassup?
<mikul> i just installd a new kernel and it seams to work fine, exept for the mounting of the hardrives. i get "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /home/mikul/share busy" when i try to mount and when i try to umount i get "umount: share: not mounted". anyone that knows what the problem could be?
<matrice64> what is the cmd to show your ip address from shell ?
<Glossary> Razor-X, but what for?
<redguy> corvax: missing cable cd-audio cable ?
<Razor-X> Glossary: simply run a diff between the two, and find out the line(s) that were changed
<corvax> nope
<bimberi> matrice64: ip a
<corvax> its there
<Allvis> frogzoo: having problem what to configure
<Allvis> frogzoo: msg me
<matrice64> bimberi, thank you :)
<Glossary> Razor-X, i didnt get what you mean amn
<Glossary> *man
<bimberi> matrice64: np :)
<greatjones> hello, i am wondering how to copy a file from the desktop to a directory - i don't think i can do it with the GUI
<Kyral> yah you can
<Kyral> the Desktop is just a dir :D
<redguy> corvax: well, then the only advice I can give you is to play with your mixer settings...
<JRlinux> I am ubuntu 5.10.  What kind of animal am I ?
<Razor-X> Glossary: go to a terminal and run ``diff old new'' where old and new are your old and new irc config files respectively
<greatjones> kyral: it says i dont have permission to do so
<paul__> has anyone here sucessfully installed wine/similar on the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<corvax> maybe it TIS the cable
<corvax> i just plugged speakers into the front of the cd player
<corvax> and now i hear it
<redguy> paul__: does wine support 64 bit machines yet?
<Glossary> Razor-X, no im not asking for that.. i want everyone to be able to view my site
<corvax> i need to plkay with the wire
<bimberi> paul__: afaik you can't (unless something has changed recently)
<Razor-X> Glossary: yeah, but I want to see what he added to your ircd that fixed it
<redguy> paul__: maybe you want to install it in a 32bit chroot jail?
<JRlinux> warthog, hedgehog, or what???
<Glossary> oh i dont have the old copy! i know what he changed
<Glossary> you want me to paste it?
<Glossary> on pastebin or smth ?
<paul__> redguy, yeah possibly - is there a how-to on doing that?
<bimberi> ubotu tell paul__ about chroot
<redguy> JRlinux: Breezy Badger, though I don't have a slightest ideawhat a badger is
<Razor-X> Glossary: yeah, if it's more than 2 lines, put it in pastebin though
<JRlinux> redguy, thank you!
<johnnybezak> hey guys, i'm doing an upgrade from warty to breezy and it has become borked
<Glossary> Razor-X
<johnnybezak> xlibs won't install because xkeyboard-config and libopenh323
<johnnybezak> what should ido?
<lu> rc.rizon.net
<lu> irc.rizon.net
<lu> 	irc.rizon.net
<redguy> paul__: I can't remember the factoid, try googling for "ubuntu 32 bit chroot" or something similar
<daved-> i am trying to use wpa_supplicant with a wrt54g router.. the wpa_supplicant seems to auth perfectly, but i cant dhcp once it's done.. even if i try to set a static ip i cant ping the router
<Glossary> Razor-X,
<frogzoo> johnnybezak: my guess - did you preinstall the ubuntu-base & ubuntu-desktop meta packages?
<Glossary> port {
<Glossary>     port    6667;         # Port to listen on
<Glossary>     bind    10.137.134.2;    # IP address to listen on
<johnnybezak> frogzoo: nope
<jgrieves> dang it, why doesnt ctrl + tab work in gnome-panel
<Glossary> he added the "bind"
<johnnybezak> frogzoo: should i?
<jgrieves> can i change with configuration editor/
<Razor-X> Glossary: is that your local IP address?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell johnnybezak about upgrade
<Glossary> Razor-X, true
<bimberi> redguy: it's been done - chroot is the factoid.  Also - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badger
<newbies> hi guys
<frogzoo> johnnybezak: even worse - u tried to upgrade to breezy from warty - you HAVE to upgrade to hoary first - then breezy - its 2 steps
<gnomefreak> johnnybezak, that will tell you what to do from step 1
<newbies> anyones knows here how can i install kde on my ubuntu 5.10
<johnnybezak> thanks guys, hopefully its fixable
<paul__> If you use the chroot to build packages add --variant=buildd. Change breezy to according to your needs to warty or hoary, or leave as is for hoary chroot.
<redguy> !tell paul__ about chroot
<Razor-X> Glossary: simply add this line to your apache config
<paul__> i'm unsure that this actually means
<mikul> anyone?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=550781
<gnomefreak> newbies, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> Glossary: Listen 10.137.134.2:80
<Glossary> Razor-X, and where is my apache config?
<newbies> gnomefreak,okies
<seife> Hi, i need help, i have my HD, i created two partitions, one with windows, and the other one doesnt have format yet, how do i put format on it, format and install ubuntu?
<redguy> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> redguy: np :)
<frogzoo> johnnybezak: if it gives you any trouble, just install breezy from scratch
<gnomefreak> newbies, that is a meta package it gives you a bunch of stuff for the kde desktop enviorment
<navarone> seife...ubuntu will format partition itself during install
<Razor-X> Glossary: should be httpd.conf, wherever apache lives
<johnnybezak> frogzoo: i can't i've got data on here that I can't get off
<Glossary> Razor-X, but i dont know where apache dir is
<basti> why when I run whoami on a remote server it prints nobody ?
<Glossary> i just installed it thrru apt
<newbies> gnomefreak,theres no need to add in my respositories?
<Falstius> using growisofs to burn a DVD seems to work well .. I wish I know why the nautilus tool barfs.
<seife> navarone ok but tell me the steps to install ubuntu
<bimberi> Glossary: /etc/apache
<basti> its not very nice calling me a nobody :(
<gnomefreak> newbies, it should be in main
<Glossary> ok thanks ill try it
<frogzoo> johnnybezak: maybe download/boot RIP - & move your data off - then upgrade - you do have a separate /home please ?
<seife> i clicked on edit partitions manually.
<Razor-X> Glossary: ``locate httpd.conf''
<gnomefreak> newbies,  you can also go to synaptic and search for kubuntu-desktop if its there just click install
<johnnybezak> gnomefreak: hey gnome freak i don't have the web here (i can't install anything because apt is borked and i've only got a terminal) would you be able to tell me what i need to do (sorry) :)?
<newbies> gnomefreak,oks
<navarone> seife> you have your partition space ready for ubuntu...you are pretty much hoem free. Just boot up and let ubuntu auto partition freespace...and that's about it...<s>
<Glossary> Razor-X,  yea i added it.. now what shall id o??
<gnomefreak> johnnybezak,  your trying to upgrade to breezy without an internet connection?
<newbies> gnomefreak,i already have kde install on my system
<gnomefreak> newbies, than way did you want to install it?
<seife> navarone no, there is a partition
<johnnybezak> gnomefreak: nope without the web haha
<OhNo> learn something new everyday and that day is not wasted!!!
<newbies> gnomefreak,but when i switch to kde session i cant find the applications
<frogzoo> newbies: you should then be able to pick KDE from the login
<johnnybezak> gnomefreak: web != internet
<greatjones> installing java is more complicated than brain surgery
<Falstius> johnnybezak: you could install lynx to have web access ;)
<seife> navarone: with no format, so i have to erase it, and create a new one?
<frogzoo> !tell greatjones about java
<Glossary> Razor-X, i think i killed it .. using kill -9 pid now how can i rerun it?
<gnomefreak> newbies,  kde is pretty much just the base the kubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<newbies> gnomefreak,yep i did,
<gnomefreak> lynx works offline?
<Razor-X> Glossary: apache
<redguy> greatjones: you're kidding, right?
<newbies> gnomefreak,i never install kubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> Glossary: I believe ``apache'' should work, rather
<Glossary> Razor-X, didnt start
<newbies> gnomefreak,i try it
<greatjones> redguy i am a total newbie and i am lost
<Falstius> gnomefreak: lynx works without an xserver.  He's got internet, he's using it for IRC
<greatjones> redguy i've been trying to do it going by the java website
<navarone> seife, the install does not care if space is formatted. It will format during install so that it can copy files and set up syustem
<gnomefreak> newbies, the kubuntu-desktop has everything you could ever need kinda
<redguy> greatjones: did you read what ubotu told you?
<Glossary> Razor-X, i still cant connect thru the IP
<frogzoo> greatjones: the link from ubotu is very clear - step by step
<seife> navarone: ok brb.
<greatjones> redguy i will try again frogzoo
<johnnybezak> gnomefreak: it's ok i got links
<navarone> man...I need to get new fans...the sound is annoying
<Glossary> Razor-X, just a sec.. how to kill it??
<gnomefreak> that would mean he would have to make lynx/links his default to upgrade no?
<Razor-X> Glossary: find the pid of apache, and kill it
<Razor-X> (ps -ef | grep apache)
<redguy> Glossary: the most civilized way would be "sudo invoke-rc.d apache stop", you might propably try to "sudo killall apache"
<gnomefreak> apt-get dist-upgrade the more i think about it doesnt care what browser you use
<Glossary> ok guys after editing the .conf file
<Glossary> i kill it and rerun it?? using apache in terminal
<Glossary> and it should work ?
<redguy> Glossary: how about sudo invoke-rc.d apache start?
<johnnybezak> Glossary: yeah or just sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<redguy> or even sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<alekz> how can i set that system mount a partition when system be on ?
<Glossary> ok done guys! but not working still ! :S
<Glossary> here try to connect http://212.36.210.6/
<redguy> alekz: not sure that I understood you, but you might want to look into man fstab and then edit /etc/fstab
<Glossary> hey redguy , johnnybezak , Razor-X now the http://localhost/ dont work either!!
<alekz> thanks redguy
<newbies> gnomefreak,after i installed my kubuntu-desktop waht should i do?
<daved-> anyone know of a gui client for wpa_supplicant ?
<daved-> i.e. i want to be able to save "profiles" and log in at home and work
<exequor> can someone tell me where i can get info on setting up my ethernet card for my lan
<exequor> and wireless also?
<shinu> anyone can recommend a good torrent client similar to rtorrent?
<Glossary> Hi! please some1 help ..
<robotgeek> shinu: rufus.sf.net
<redguy> Glossary: I don't know too much about apache config
<hectorC> hello, anyone here could help me with xcompmgr and my nvidia 6600?
<redguy> Glossary: what does "sudo netstat -pl --numeric | grep apache" say? can you paste it somewhere with your httpd.conf ?
<Glossary> redguy, yea just a sec
<shinu> robotgeek: thanks, but i was trying to look into some cmd line that have the cool options the guis have :)
<redguy> Glossary: just don't paste it here
<Glossary> eya i wont
<redguy> !tell Glossary about pastebin
<Glossary> or that okay
<robotgeek> shinu: bittornado then
<skeld> Openbox+Gnome: anyone know how to fix the fullscreen video panel problem?
<fr500> man
<Glossary> redguy,  ok thats ur command
<Glossary> root@ubuntu:/etc/apache # sudo netstat -pl --numeric | grep apache
<Glossary> tcp        0      0 10.137.134.2:80         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     9201/apache
<phoul> Hello
<Glossary> and ill paste the other thingy on pastebin
<phoul> I have a problem
<Glossary> just a sec
<phoul> My disk drive wont open
<fr500> breezy has been a step back for my poor laptop, i guess i gotta go back to hoary
<fr500> and my breezy cd's just arrived.....
<shinu> robotgeek: i already tried it, it doesnt do multi torrent alongside with file prioritising :/
<shinu> robotgeek: or if it does, its quite unhandy...
<robotgeek> shinu: hmm, okay.
<phoul> anyone know how to get my diskdrive open
<Glossary> redguy, ok ( http://pastebin.com/451896 )
<shinu> robotgeek: quite demanding am i not? :P
<fr500> anyone having problmes shutting off their pcs? mine just halts now and it's kinda annoying
<redguy> Glossary: well, how about trying to connect with http://10.137.134.2/ in your browser?
<phoul> anyone at all...
<phoul> I need my disk drive open...
<cdubya> phoul, what kind of drive?
<shinu> phoul: what do you mean get your disk drive open?..
<phoul> my cd drive
<phoul> It wont open
<shinu> erm
<cdubya> got a paper clip?
<Glossary> redguy, nah doesnt work either tried it
<greatjones> hello, i am trying to install java, and i get this error message: Reading package lists... Done
<greatjones> Building dependency tree... Done
<greatjones> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<greatjones>   I have added the repositories as the ubuntu documentation suggests, but i still get this error message. what am i doing wrong? thank you
<phoul> Lol i want it to open like it shoul
<cdubya> phoul, got a paper clip?
<phoul> d
<redguy> Glossary: hrmmm
<shinu> if you have a needle or something, there must be a small hole at the front of the drive
<Hobbsee> !tell greatjones about java
<Glossary> redguy, oh okay! http://10.137.134.2/ works!
<cdubya> phoul, do you have a cd mounted....
<redguy> Glossary: you sure that no firewall is involved?
<Glossary> redguy, can you connect??? http://10.137.134.2/
<intelikey> wow. bogus dude!  x wont start without a mouse.   that's just wrong's what that is.
<redguy> Glossary: ah, cool
<phoul> cdubya, it usualy works
<Glossary> i dont think you can..
<phoul> It just stops sometimes and its odd
<redguy> Glossary: this is a private IP
<greatjones> hobbsee i am following those directions, and i still get that error message
<Glossary> redguy, i know.. i want it to work on (212.36.210.6)
<Hobbsee> !tell greatjones about javadeb
<Hobbsee> use the javadeb link instead
<cdubya> phoul, I always use a paper clip.
<cdubya> heh
<greatjones> thank you hobbsee i will try
<Hobbsee> no problems
<redguy> phoul: if you see a cd icon on your desktop, click right mouse button and select eject or  something similar
<greatjones> hobbsee which one do i use? and then what do i do with it?
<exequor> how do i connect to my local area network?
<redguy> Glossary: well, how about changing the line with 10.137. to 212.36.210 ?
<Hobbsee> the one that says jre1.5 and you download it, cd to the directory you downloaded it in a terminal, and "sudo dpkg -i sun<tab>"
<cdubya> redguy, that's where I was going, but it got dismissed.....;)
<Glossary> redguy, ok done, try i http://212.36.210.6/ does it work for u?
<cdubya> I think it was the paper clip thing.
<cdubya> heh
<redguy> cdubya: wasn't sure if paper clip was the only advice you wanted to give :-)
<redguy> Glossary: you restarted apache?
<intelikey> phoul  'sudo eject /dev/hd? ' where ? is the letter that addresses your cdrom drive.    hdc = master on second ide  hdb = slave on first ide.     but first make sure all apps are closed that might be trying to read from it.
<cdubya> redguy, :)
<exequor> what the fuck is this? so i can't get a little help to setup a lan connection in ubuntu... fuck this shit
<Glossary> redguy, yea  i think so.. i did killall apache && apache
<AbdulSpiegel> can anyone link me to the ubuntu breezy upgrade tutorial?
<_jason> ubotu, tell AbdulSpiegel about breezy
<greatjones> hobbsee: sudo dpkg -i sun<tab>
<greatjones> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<greatjones> that is the error message
<Glossary> tell AbdulSpiegel about breezy
<Glossary> !tell AbdulSpiegel about breezy
<robotgeek> shinu: i use rufus, which apparently does all that. but you want cli, so try the official bittorrent client
<Glossary> neat bot
<redguy> Glossary: you got apache from the repositories? if so use /etc/init.d/apache to control it. it's the Right Way :-)
<shadeofgrey> okay guys heres a stupid question
<Hobbsee> greatjones: you do realise that <tab> means to hit the tab key?  :P
<greatjones> ok hobbsee lol
<shadeofgrey> would you all shun me if I got a 17" powerbook and a 30" cinema display?
<cdubya> heh
<Glossary> redguy, ok i stopped it and then
<Glossary> root@ubuntu:/etc/apache # /etc/init.d/apache start
<Glossary> Starting web server: apache.
<Glossary> try now man
<shinu> robotgeek: the official is reaaally restrictive.. it doesnt even allow to cap uploads... well, nvm. ill take a look at rufus for now. its better than azureus i guess :)
<intelikey> greatjones it is telling you the syntax in a script is incorrect.   it has something like  if blah ;then ;blah    the second ';' will error in that example.
<phoul> is there a program i can get that i can rip *from* a cd?
<phoul> Not into oggs
<phoul> But into mp3's like they should be?
<cdubya> phoul, grip.....?
<intelikey> not ogg ?
<intelikey> why not ogg ?
<bimberi> shadeofgrey: nah, we'd just giggle as you struggle to get better than 640x480 on it :P
<greatjones> oh so hobbsee i am good to go?
<navarone> phoul...sound juicer
<cdubya> bimberi, heh
<phoul> navarone, that goes into ogg's
<Hobbsee> greatjones: if you can get that command to run, you should be
<navarone> phoul...probably can
<greatjones> it seems to have worked, so thank you hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no prolems
<Hobbsee> *problems
<shadeofgrey> i have that same beef...  id gladly use ogg instead of .mp3, but ogg is such a low bitrate that thge output is TERRIBLE
<navarone> phoul see what synaptic description gives
<redguy> Glossary: still no go
<intelikey> what do you mean low bit rate ?
<shadeofgrey> and none of the good lkinux friendly portable mp3 players support flac either
<intelikey> 44100  low ?
<Glossary> redguy,  :/ ah man... i really need this
<Glossary> any other ideas?
<intelikey> i'm sure it can go higher than 44k shadeofgrey
<alekz> anyone knows what is gnome-pty-helper process ?
<navarone> rythmbox  supports ipod
<fr500> anyone having problmes shutting off their pcs? mine just halts and locks now and it's kinda annoying
<shadeofgrey> bimberi:  why would i struggle to reach 640x480?  thefirs thing im going to do whe it arrives is open up the case and swiitch the graphics card to a dual 7800 set
<bimberi> shadeofgrey: j/k :P
<redguy> Glossary: last one, change "Listen 10.xx.xx.xx" to "Listen 80" and remove the '#' from "#BindAddress *"
<shadeofgrey> fr500: i had the same peoblem.  move all your importrant crap to a seconday drive and reinstall using the official syable build of ubuntu
<roberto_> navarione: Hi, with rythmbox you can update the ipod?
<redguy> Glossary: /etc/init.d/apache restart and we will see
<fr500> shadeofgrey: i downloaded yesterday
<shadeofgrey> fr500:  that doesnt mean mucvh at face value.  are you sure tat its the breezy badger release?
<phoul> well uhh
<phoul> grib burns into wavs
<fr500> shadeofgrey: yes of course
<shadeofgrey> intelikey:  not withouty other plugins apparently
<Ishotweb> hey, can someone tell me what i can do to mount my windows partition? i did it but then it says access is denied when i try to view it in nautilus
<Glossary> redguy, okay
<shadeofgrey> fr500:  did you do distro-upgrade and all that stuff?
<redguy> Glossary: done?
<bimberi> Ishotweb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fr500> shadeofgrey: no, it is a clean breezy install
<Glossary> redguy, yup done.
<shadeofgrey> fr500:  if thats how you upgraded to breezy i highly recommend blowing away yourentire installation and starting from scratch
<Glossary> redguy, just a second
<phoul> grib burns into .wav's i need .mp3's
<anibal_> alguem fala em portugues
<Glossary> i remove the 10.xx.xx.xx and only put Listen 80 ??
<fr500> shadeofgrey: actually it even locked at the reboot during installation
<intelikey> shadeofgrey ogg is a compression format for sound files, replaces mp3.  you can convert cda to ogg.  i do it with audacity all the time.  and there are other apps that use ogg as well.
<Ishotweb> bimberi, hmm sorry, should have thought to check the wiki first. thanks for the help
<redguy> Glossary: uhm, should work
<redguy> Glossary: but doesn't
<Glossary> redguy, just a sec i didnt do it
<starscalling> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<starscalling> !javadeba
<ubotu> Not a clue, starscalling
<bimberi> Ishotweb: no problem whatsoever :)
<starscalling> !javadebs
<ubotu> somebody said javadebs was Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Glossary> redguy, ok its Listen 80 now and with the # on Bind
<shadeofgrey> fr500:  id ont knowe how to help you yjem
<Glossary> try it man
<fr500> ;|
<Glossary> even http://10.xxx dont work now and localhost too
<Glossary> :s
<anibal_> portugues????
<bimberi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<Jinkguns> I'm having issues with the ati drivers on two computers, when I run any 3d enabled software, everything runs fine but the 3d image with hang every 5 seconds for less then a second, and it always repeats. Any ideas?
<anibal_> obrigado.
<redguy> Glossary: is it BindAddress * now? or #BindAddress * ?
<NobodyHere> hey all, I have a postfix problem which a friend and I have been unable to solve, regarding the transport table
<chris__> hi  is there a way to back xbox games in linux?
<shadeofgrey> chris__:  no...  not that i know of - but you CAN convert it to a linux WORKSTATION
<phoul> I need something that will rip to a mp3
<phoul> I know grip has that option
<phoul> But it says it wont work
<chris__> shadeofgrey, im just looking to iso a game disk
<intelikey> phoul you got the codecs for mp3 ?
<Glossary> redguy, sorry.. yeah, Its BindAddress *
<phoul> intelikey, how do i get them?
<shadeofgrey> chris__:  the same people who did that have already started on doing the same to 360
<redguy> Glossary: I obviously lack the skill. Somebody else here might help you out...
<Glossary> nah man ur good :)
<chris__> shadeofgrey, the 360 isnt hacked yet... might never be
<Glossary> the mistake is probably here..
<Glossary> hey look man how can i know if im behind a firewall. even tho i dont use any programs or anything
<phoul> How do i get the mp3codec's
<skeld> Openbox+Gnome problem... anyone know how to fix the fullscreen video panel problem?
<NbdyHr> hey all....got booted off, not sure if my message came across.  I'm having some postfix problems - postfix seems to be ignoring the transport table entries I've set up
<intelikey> phoul read what ubotu said
<tag> anyone use hula?
<fr500> tag: i do
<Glossary> Hello can anybody help me with APACHE???
<johnnybezak> Glossary: what's the matter mate?
<phoul> Umm which codec's
<navarone> hula? Naw...the skirt will do nothing for me...<s>
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<fr500> tag: what do you need?
<phoul> intelikey, Im looking at the ubotu message and in the webpage
<phoul> But i dont know which one...
<mathias64> OK, so here's a loaded question.  I have been using debian unstable for years and years, with no problems, and I always seem to have mostly current software.  What if any advantage is there to switching to ubuntu?  Note: I don't run gnome.
<tag> fr500: I just set it up on my server, and I can't seem to get to it :-)
<fr500> tag: explain better, did you us the packages from synaptic?
<intelikey> mathias64 hehhe heres a loaded answer.   none.
<dortiz> hi, i have a question, I'm trying to install ubuntu over a borked debian install, is there a way to install ubuntu without formatting the root partition, like I can drop down to the terminal from the install and manually erase the debian install sans my home dir and other backups
<phoul> intelikey, which code c's ?
<tag> fr500: more or less (apt-get, this is a server afterall)
<fr500> tag: what version do you have?
<mathias64> intelikey: fair enough
<phoul> ahh well i already have w32codec's
<intelikey> dortiz yes.  use expert mode.
<navarone> mathias64, if debian unstable floats your boat stick with it...you are more adept at linux than me but I figure if it ain't broke don't fix it
<tag> fr500: hula 0.1.0+svn162-2ubuntu1 (latest in breezy)
<dortiz> intelikey ok that's all I wanted to know before I go and brave th cold in boston to try to find a blank cd to fix my machine :)
<alekz> how can i format a esclave hdd ?
<fr500> tag, that is very very old man
<kaha> Anyone else have a problem getting giFToxic to connect? Using the fasttrack and OpenFT plugins. Worked fine for me until I upgrraded to Breezy.
<tag> fr500: so the latest in breezy is very very old? :-(
<Jinkguns> How can I acess my ntfs partition? it's in /windows but there is a secruity symbol and I am denied access.
<fr500> tag: don't fear, gimmie a minute
<tag> that's disappointing
<fr500> tag http://www.alcoholicsunanimous.com/hula/
<Glossary> johnnybezak, hey man.. i cant get my apache to work
<fr500> see there
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<simon_amarok> hi all, i am having some trouble installing amarok from the svn (amarok-svn.sh)... it
<intelikey> Jinkguns ^
<johnnybezak> Glossary: what doesn't work about it?
<alekz> Jinkguns, you should change owner of mount point
<simon_amarok> it is giving me this error: libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libstdc++.la'
<simon_amarok> the guys at amarok sent me here :)
<tag> fr500: they say the ones in ubuntu universe are probably more up to date
<tag> hah!
<fr500> tag?
<tag> Not saying they are, this page just says that, anyway.
<Glossary> johnnybezak, here try it http://212.36.210.6
<Glossary> johnnybezak, nobody can connect to it exept me..
<navarone> simon...in terminal sudo dpkg -l libstdcc++ <-- should search for packages containing this file/package
<johnnybezak> Glossary: when you type http://localhost in your address bar what does it do
<navarone> dunno if sudo is needed for that tho
<simon_amarok> Glossary:
<simon_amarok> sudo dpkg -l libstdcc++
<simon_amarok> sorry!  No packages found matching libstdcc++.
<Glossary> johnnybezak, it works...
<Glossary> simon_amarok, whats that?
<navarone> oh well
<johnnybezak> Glossary: that means you have a networking problem, not an appache problem
<navarone> simon use synaptic and search fro file...maybe a package
<simon_amarok> it gave me this output: No packages found matching libstdcc++.
<alekz> how can i format a esclave hdd ?
<johnnybezak> Glossary: have you got other computers on your lan?
<navarone> simon...you may need to enable repo as well
<Glossary> johnnybezak, well ircd worked fine.. other people can connect...
<Glossary> simon_amarok,  No packages found matching libstdcc++.
<Jinkguns> alekz, I'm trying but it's read-only so i can't change the owner, any ideas?
<alekz> Jinkguns, you can change the owner with sudo command :)
<redguy> simon_amarok: this is a long shot, but how about installing libstdc++6-dbg ?
<Glossary> johnnybezak, yeah..i do
<simon_amarok> http://amarok.pastebin.com/451923
<simon_amarok> okay, i will try
<johnnybezak> Glossary: ok try and connect to the server from a local computer using your local ip
<Gorgon> My roommate just installed Breezy and has added some apps through Synaptic (tilp, some small games, subversion guis, etc.) and the icons wont show up in the applications menu.  Can anyone help?
<intelikey> simon_amarok you can search for packages with 'apt-cache search <blah> '   and after finding the full name of <blah>  do the 'dpkg -l <blah>.deb '
<Glossary> johnnybezak, oh wait no there is no other computers.. i have wireless connection
<Jinkguns> chmod: changing permissions of `/windows/': Read-only file system
<_jason> Gorgon, try: killall gnome-panel
<Jinkguns> I thought the kernel had ntfs write enabled.
<tag> fr500: this did little more than make a mess of my packages
<fishhead> CANUCKS
<fishhead> CANUCKS
<fishhead> is it true that unbuntu has no compiler
<fr500> tag: care to explain?
<_jason> fishhead, no
<fishhead> good
<fishhead> :D
<fishhead> I used to be a linux guru, now I am just a rusted out senile basterd
<fishhead> so I am way behind on distro specs
<Glossary> oh nice..
* fishhead beats jason with his walker and a 5.25 inch floppy disk
<_jason> fishhead, you'll need to install the build-essential package to get the-- you guessed it== essential packages for building stuff :D
<Glossary> Hello can anybody help me with APACHE???
<fishhead> jason col
<fishhead> i got two PII 300 laptops
<fishhead> 144 meg of ram
<fishhead> going to give ubuntu a go
<fishhead> $50 eacg
<fishhead> so far they are in pretty good shape
<_jason> fishhead, you may want to try xubuntu with those system specs
<Jinkguns> alekz, I tried chmod 777 but I got chmod: changing permissions of `/windows/': Read-only file system
<fishhead> except for the li-ion batteries being canucked but I expected that
<fishhead> xubuntu ?
<tag> fr500:
<Jinkguns> I thought ntfs write was in the kernel.
<navarone> canucked? lol
<_jason> fishhead, xubuntu is ubuntu but it uses xfce instead of gnome
<Glossary> guys please.. how can i get my apache to work for everyone?
<fishhead> ah
<tag> fr500: I was unable to install it because it pulled down a version of sqllite that conflicts with another package I have installed
<fishhead> is it possible to make xfce very windows like
<fishhead> or do you need gnome or kde for that
<fishhead> man I feel like a newbie again
<fr500> tag: yes, you need to uninstall the one you had
<alekz> Jinkguns, :o i see, i dont know :S
<fishhead> I used to help people install redhat, patch the kernel, compile the kernel all over the phone long distance
<navarone> fishhead, I am sure you can get a xfce theme that resembles windows
<kaha> fishhead: it's more like CDE, but better.
<fishhead> in fact one newbie I helped went on to do documentation for KDE
<fishhead> :)
<intelikey> fishhead if you like 'windows like' you might like icewmlight
<fishhead> intel not so much for me as for someone I give this laptop
<Falstius> Glossary: you should start by getting a real IP address
<fishhead> instead of using windows 2000
<braniff> what's the best way to install wpa_supplicant on ubuntu ?? is there a debian pkg somewhere ?
<intelikey> it's win95 ish  for linux.
<Glossary> Falstius, what do you mean
<fishhead> that's fine
<fishhead> win9xish is fine
<fishhead> as long as it doesn't run like win9x
<intelikey> goes great on low end stuff.
<fishhead> win9x = SUPER CANUCKED
<Falstius> Glossary: I can't even ping the address you gave earlier.
<fishhead> win9x = MORE UNSTABLE THAN I AM
<simon_amarok> i'm still getting the same error even after this: http://amarok.pastebin.com/451923
<Gorgon> _jason: killall gnome-panel didn't work... any other ideas?
<fr500> does beagle work fine if i have my home dir in the same partition as the rest?
<Falstius> which means that either that's not your ip address or your behind a firewall that doesn't allow pings (and probably not HTTP either)
<Glossary> Falstius, so? :s its real! try this 212.36.210.6 or the 10.137.134.2
<Glossary> a
<_jason> Gorgon, is the problem that icons are not showing or that there is no shortcut at all?
<newbies> anyone here knows whats the equivalent for setup cmd fron redhat in ubuntu?
<navarone> fishhead isntall server install adn then apt get xbuntu-desktop...that will give you desktop with xfce as you window manager...you can install more as the need hits
<Falstius> Glossary: 10.137.134.2 is a local address, it is only good for machines on the same limited network as you.
<Gorgon> _jason: they show up in the menu editor, the visible box is checked for all, but they dont show up in the actual menu
<Glossary> Falstius, ok what about the other one?
<fishhead> huh
<simon_amarok> i'm going to try and restart and then try again
<tag> heh, hula is a mono project?  oh boy
<Falstius> Glossary: the other one is the one I said doesn't work.
<ajmitch> tag: no, it's not
<Glossary> Your IP Is 212.36.210.6
<Glossary> Proxy Detected Is 194.126.24.2
<Falstius> Either it is wrong, or you're behind a firewall
<_jason> Gorgon, don't know what's going on there, sorry
<braniff> "Breezy Badger"? heh
<tag> ajmitch: then why did it require mono?
<fr500> tag: no it's not, there are some bindings or something to query the db from mono i think
<ajmitch> tag: it doesn't :)
<Falstius> Glossary: are you at work?  at school?
<Glossary> Falstius, is there anyway to know if im behind a firewall or not?? But i really dont think that i am..
<Glossary> Falstius, im home..
<alekz> how can i format a hdd using ext3 format ?
<intelikey> setup cmd ?      to configure things already installed newbies?  or to install new.
<intelikey> alekz 'mke2fs -cj /dev/hdd#
<chris86wm> hey guys, is there anyway to record live tv in ubuntu?
<navarone> glossary...try http://www.grc.com and try the ShieldUp...will probe port and give you an idea of how visible you are online
<kaha> Again, are there any known issues in Breezy with giftd, giFToxic or libfasttrack? It *should* all be configured right, but I'm not connecting.  :(
<chris86wm> i have zapping set up but i dont see a record feature.....
<Glossary> navarone, ok just a sec :)
<intelikey> alekz that assumes it is a linux partiton.   if not use cfdisk first. and make one.
<navarone> kaha> perhaps giftD server are down?
<Falstius> Glossary: it looks like your internet provider has you on a subnetwork and then you use a proxy server to access the outside world
<Falstius> you aren't going to be able to run a webserver from there.
<alekz> intelikey, i'll format entire hdd for mount it to /home2/
<kaha> navarone: giftd appears to be running, tho
<chris86wm> any ideas?
<Glossary> Falstius, is that bad??
<Glossary> navarone, Your Internet connection has no Reverse DNS
* fishhead continues to advance test a old 1 gig hd for use in a router/firewall
<intelikey> alekz are you talking 'without a pratition table at all' ?
<kaha> navarone: giFT is P2P.
<navarone> kaha I know..:)
<paul__> i'm following this howto (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=8d9f5b557e17a22022dcda63d76578c7&t=24575&page=2), and i get this: Setting locale failed
<johnnybezak> hey guys how do i reconfigure my xorg
<johnnybezak> ?
<alekz> intelikey, it has fedora core installed :S what shoud i do then ?
<intelikey> can be done but i don't recomend.
<newbies> intelikey,yep setup cmd on the terminal?
<paul__> but i dont think there is anything wrong with my locale settings
<ramza3> anybody help me with this?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=550953#post550953
<newbies> intelikey,whats the equivalent/
<kaha> navarone: Was just wondering, because it ran normally on my box with Hoary. Same configuration.
<alekz> intelikey, then what u recommend ?
<chris86wm> does anyone know if you can record live tv in ubuntu?
<tag> fr500: Failed to load any MDB driver
<intelikey> newbies i have no idea.   what do you want to do and we'll see if we can find a way.
<intelikey> alekz you have more than one hdd ?
<ramza3> it is about power management on a laptop
<Glossary> navarone, the site you gave me doesnt work (The parameter is incorrect. )
<Falstius> Glossary: out of curiousity, who is your service provider?
<alekz> yes intelikey and i want to format second hdd to mount there /home2/
<newbies> intelikey,just like seting up ur ip address on the terminal?
<navarone> kaha> maybe it needs a port forwarded in order to connect. Try a web forum dedicated to giftD software
<Glossary> Falstius, http://idm.com.lb
<newbies> intelikey,how can i do that?
<fr500> tag: i installed yesterday, went smoothly, first, remove (completely) i think the option is purge, then reinstall
<Glossary> Falstius, http://idm.net.lb <- sorry
<fr500> tag: als there is always #hula
<z3r0_d> I have a new 5.10 install, what do I need to mess with to make it not try to synch clocks with ntp.ubuntulinux.org [this machine, being a laptop usually doesn't boot with working networking, so this fails and takes forever] 
<kaha> navarone: k, thx.  :)
<bur[n] er> z3r0_d: temp solution is to hit "ctrl+c" when it gets to that step
<DsM> anyone know how to sign up to be a mirror for ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> z3r0_d: long solution is use "boot-up manager" to make the ntp service not start
<z3r0_d> bur[n] er, I might've tried that... I'll have to check
<navarone> which address Glossary?
<Falstius> Glossary: what country is lb?  lebannon?
<paul__> is there anyone here who has been able to get going a ftp client in 64bit ubuntu that supports both TLS/SSL ftp connections
<paul__> i'm really starting to get disspointed, because i cannot get ANY of them to work
<newbies> intelikey,how can i setup my ip adress on the terminal/
<intelikey> alekz then yes formating the entire disk for that is fine.   with a partition.   but i still wouldn't format the disk without a partition.  that is asking for trubble.       example.  mke2fs -cj /dev/hdb1       but not.  mke2fs /dev/hdb     <--- that is what i wouldn't recomend.
<Glossary> Falstius, yeah.. Lebanon
<Glossary> Falstius, navarone the Shieldup thingy
<intelikey> newbies lets see if one of these guys that does netowrking can help with that.   i'm like network illiterate.
<alekz> intelikey, why i need a partition and what do u recommend ?
<Falstius> Glossary: I suspect that your internet provider doesn't allow incoming connections.  You aren't going to be able to run a website from your computer.
<navarone> Glossary> perhaps it won't run beacuse of location...<?>
<No>  ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<intelikey> alekz  do a  sudo fdisk -l    and see what partitions you have now.
<Glossary> Falstius, but i can run an ircd ...!
<Glossary> Falstius, and anyone can connect to it..
<alekz> intelikey, but why i need them in a second hdd ?
* intelikey thinks alekz has misconception about partitions
<Falstius> Glossary, maybe they only block port 80 (http)
<Falstius> you can configure apache to use a different port
<alekz> intelikey, well i know i need partitions on my system hdd but on a hdd that will be just to save some files are needed ?
<Glossary> Falstius, how ?
<z3r0_d> bur[n] er, in the Services manager ntpdate is not selected
<foampeace> hello
<foampeace> is ther a way to jack up the speed on this dialup
<lysis> .cpkg files;  how do i work with those?
<tag> this thing is interesting
<intelikey> alekz like i said the very first time.  you can format the disk without a partition but "i" would not recomend it.    reason "personal exp."
<Falstius> Glossary: edit the file /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Falstius> change 80 to some other number (like 8000)
<alekz> intelikey, can i send u priv msg ?
<paul__> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<paul__> tried for almost 3 hours now to get a tls/ssl client, this sucks
<Falstius> then someone who wants your site needs to use the address http://212.36.210.6:8000/
<intelikey> alekz bottom line it is your box, your software.  that makes you king on that issue.   do as you please.
<mgcross> any idea what I need to do to record ram streams to disk? Kaffeine just crashes when I hit "record stream"
<Falstius> you'll need to restart apache after changing that
<lysis> ubotu cpkg
<ubotu> lysis: Are you on ritalin?
<lysis> yes.
<mgcross> I'm trying to save some nes broadcasts for my students
<mgcross> *net
<oxez> paul__: http://lftp.yar.ru/features.html
<Glossary> Falstius, there is no ports.conf and no apache2
<oxez> paul__: a little google brought me there
<Glossary> and in /apache/ there is no ports.conf :s
<Falstius> Glossary: you're running an older version of apache than I am
<Falstius> for you in should be a line in /etc/apache/apache.conf or some such
<Glossary> Falstius, i just downloaded it...
<intelikey> alekz "linux native."
<Falstius> Glossary: it is common for a group to start a "version 2" with lots of changes while still actively working on version 1.
<Glossary> Falstius,
<Glossary> ubuntu@ubuntu:/etc/apache$ ls
<Glossary> access.conf  conf.d  httpd.conf  mime.types  modules.conf  srm.conf
<roberto_> hi, i was installing a prog but got stuck her:
<roberto_> checking for kde-config... not found
<roberto_> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<roberto_> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<roberto_> can anyone help me?
<intelikey> gkparted ?
<Falstius> Glossary: look for "port" in httpd.conf
* foampeace ubuntu, tell all your friends about it
<Glossary> Falstius, Listen?
<Falstius> Glossary: that's it
<Glossary> # Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
<tag> fr500: Is hula supposed to use PAM?
<fr500> no
<intelikey> roberto_ do you have kde installed ?
<tag> fr500: how do I create a user?
<nicholasw> Hello!!
<fr500> from the web interface
<braniff> is there some way built into ubuntu "Breezy Badger" to use WPA for wifi ??
<tag> fr500: I can't seem to find it
<foampeace> hi
<moshe> is there a graphical tool for formatting a newly installed second hard drive?
<foampeace> we support you
<XiCillin> moshe, gparted
<fr500> tag: if you already installed you should run sudo hulasetup --domain=yourdomain.com --dns=yourresolver
<moshe> apt-get, here I come
<hobbes_> hey, I'm trying to install vlc but I can't edit etc/apt/sources.list
<fr500> and the sudo /etc/init.d/hula restart
<intelikey> np
<tag> fr500: I did.
<tag> fr500: and I'm in the web interface
<fr500> at :89?
<Glossary> Falstius, http://212.36.210.6:8000
<Glossary> does it work?
<tag> fr500: yes
<fr500> ok
<fr500> then there is a context
<fr500> open it
<tag> right
<Falstius> Glossary: yep
<fr500> now on the right and bottom, there should be a new or create button
<Glossary> Falstius, everyone who wants to connect to it must put the port????
<tag> Oh shit there we go
<fr500> tag????
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, intelikey
<shinu> robotgeek: do i just grab the rufus sources and 'python btdownloadgui.py'?
<Falstius> Glossary: yes.  One thing you can do is sign up with a dynamic ip service (many of them offer a free service).  Some of them will redirect port 80 to whatever port you have to get around this problem.
<hobbes_> I'm having trouble downloading vlc using apt-get
<robotgeek> shinu: i thin python rufus
<Falstius> Glossary: check dyndns for one.
<robotgeek> shinu: python rufus.py
<Glossary> Falstius, i have a domain name with DNS support.. thats cool thanks man ;)
<hobbes_> I tried to add the servers to sources.list but I can only open it in read only
<shinu> robotgeek: hm... still dumping some errors :/
<Falstius> no problem.  now I go to bed.
<tag> fr500: thanks.
<robotgeek> shinu: hmm, weird
<tim> hey does anyone have a sec to answer a question for a noob real quick...
<intelikey> !ask
<Glossary> Falstius, ok one more thing
<fr500> tag you gotta allow some hosts to be able to use pop and smtp from clients
<fr500> ask in #hula in any case
<bimberi> hobbes_: use sudo with the command to edit the file
<Glossary> Falstius, i need serious help in this matter.. how can i install "cPanel" on my webserver and how can i edit change add users to it??
<hobbes_> bimberi, I did but it just opened up a fresh file
<Falstius> Glossary: I don't know what cPanel is sorry.
<tim> ok im about an hour into linux...frankly im lost.. but i need a windows emulator...i was told about one that starts with a C i believe...can anyone shed some light on this for me?
<bimberi> hobbes_: what was the command?
<Glossary> Falstius, ok can you tell me where to put the files i want to host so people can see them ?
<hobbes_> bimberi, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> cedege
<nicholasw> Cadega?
<tim> THATS IT
<tim> thank you
<intelikey> cadega ok
<paul__> does cadega run on 64bit
<bur[n] er> it's cedega
<paul__> without creating a 32bit chroot?
<intelikey> tim you can look at 'wine' also
<tim> is one better then the other?
<bimberi> hobbes_: hm, that looks fine.  Maybe the file is empty.  Grab a fresh copy ...
<bimberi> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Falstius> Glossary: usually /var/www
<Falstius> Glossary: but you can look in /etc/apache/httpd.conf to make sure
<roberto_> intelikey: no i have gnome,
<Falstius> Glossary: it should be called "Document Root" or some such.
<Falstius> g'night.
<Glossary> Falstius, aight man thanks alot ;)
<hobbes_> bimberi, the sources.list file has data in it, I just can't edit it
<intelikey> roberto_ well the error message says that whatever you are installing requires kde and can't find it.
<intelikey> simple fix, install kde.
<roberto_> intelikey: cant there be any other way of installing it that doesnt requiere KDE, sorry second day with linux and having a hard time
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install kdebase
<bimberi> hobbes_: it should be editable with sudo, unless the file attributes have been changed.  Does "lsattr /etc/apt/sources.list" output anything other than lots of -'s plus the filename?
<intelikey> roberto_ unless you want to hack the code, no.
<shinu> robotgeek: ah... it neede .Rufus/ in my homedir :D
<robotgeek> shinu: hmm, i am not sure what went wrong. it worked ootb for me
<foampeace> can i accelerate dialup somehow?
<roberto_> ok thanks
<intelikey> an app that depends on 'blah'  must have 'blah' installed.   that's why they call it 'depending on'
<misfit_toy> foampeace, yes, throw your wallet at it
<hobbes_> bimberi, it outputs this ----------------- /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicholasw> I HATE dial-up.
<nicholasw> I have it.
<shinu> robotgeek: well i didnt install it maybe, i just unzipped and ran it
<robotgeek> shinu: maybe
<foampeace> misfit_toy: i tried...but the moths ate it
<bimberi> hobbes_: that's fine.  so what happens whe you try to save it after "sudo gedit ..."
<bimberi> ?
<misfit_toy> foampeace, you need a better wallet, upgrade time! ;p
<watnu> ouf
<Glossary> Whats the best HTML Editor for Ubuntu ??
<user_> Hello
<hobbes_> bimberi, "could not save ect..."
<intelikey> nicholasw if you hate dialup.  simply unplug the phone wire from your box.      personally i like dialup, cause i keep using it.  :)
<nicholasw> I like it better than nothing.
<nicholasw> And there is no dsl in my area!
<intelikey> there ya go
<ice_1963> lol :0)
<user_> I need uninstall the kernell for install another kernel image
<misfit_toy> and there is a diff between FREE dialup and PAID dialup
<user_> some one can help me plase'
<nicholasw> I have paid dial-up!
<foampeace> its my moms puter k, its not for throwing money at
* regeya keeps using dialup 'coz it's the only local option that doesn't require blowing a big chunk of the monthly budget each month
* intelikey looks out the window and thinks *i though i was the only one living here*
<misfit_toy> foampeace, then be real nice to mom and request cable for xmas
* watnu ponders
<bimberi> hobbes_: baffling. would any other process have the file open "sudo lsof /etc/apt/sources.list"
<regeya> however, I'm the 'admin' at work, so I can get away with using apt-zip on the clock
<foampeace> misfit_toy: except that mom only uses it to check her email here at her place
<misfit_toy> intelikey, no, it's Sinatra's world, we all just live here
<nicholasw> The only thing I can get is satallite and it's lik 100 per month for like 98kb/s download.
<tim> so do i have to download cedega through the package manager?....or do i have to go download it
<misfit_toy> foampeace, have a rich uncle?
<tim> please bare with me while i ask some stupid questions
<foampeace> misfit_toy: lol why?
<nicholasw> I doubt that any package depositories have it, tim.
<misfit_toy> foampeace, maybe he would help ya to upgrade yer mom's dialup junk.
<nicholasw> I think you need to buy a subscription to download.
<foampeace> misfit_toy: good idea...ill beg and plead
<nicholasw> Are you planning on running DirectX games with it?
<misfit_toy> foampeace, that's always a good xmas thing to do! :)
<foampeace> misfit_toy: hehehe
<tim> yeah
<intelikey> tim if it is in the repos you use apt-get/synaptic/aptitude if not you dl and hope it installs correctly (read the README's & INSTALLer files)
<nicholasw> It doesn't work as well as windows.
<hobbes_> bimberi, that doesn't return anything
* misfit_toy wonders why you can't just shoot video from a webcam...dammit, I want to record a video message for my daughters, and I can't find a thing to just simply record video from a webcam.
<watnu> i am going to smoke some weed now
<nicholasw> That's why I keep windows around.
<ice_1963> tim what program are you trying to run on your linux box ??
<bimberi> hobbes_: well i'm out of ideas then sorry :/
<user_> someone know how can i uninstall the kernell
<user_> ??
<hobbes_> well....shit
<intelikey> and last time i checked cedega was un-free.
<salmenara> Inside the home user, I have mounted a partition, how can I access through SAMBA ???
<Dr_Willis> moo?
<nicholasw> Just by games that actually run on linux.
<mtupper> anybody here running xmail?
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: hmm, i think u /msg'ed me by mistake
<user_> i must inastall another kernel by apt-get install
<nicholasw> Like Unreal Tournament, and Quake 4.
<intelikey> user ahhh have you installed another kernel ?
<Glossary> Whats the best HTML Editor for Ubuntu ??
<foampeace> what did you ask santy for xmas
<hobbes_> GEDIT
<user_> no
<tim> I have a couple older games...(meaning older system) C&C renegade being one of them
<nicholasw> Vi.
<user_> i want uninstall the kernel
* misfit_toy wanders off
<user_> and after install new kernel image
<watnu> joe or vi
<robotgeek> Glossary: bluefish too, though i use vim
<ice_1963> hmm
<user_> can you help me?
<bimberi> hobbes_: try another editor - sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (in a terminal)
<Dr_Willis> user_,  install the new one first
<nicholasw> Vi is the best text editor of all time.
<Dr_Willis> user_,  then reboot and use it.
<user_> know i taked the medicine for slip and i'm total din don din don
<ice_1963> don't no that one
<_image_> im having modem problems can anyone here help?
<tim> its an fps
<watnu> its like wordstar
<hobbes_> bimberi, crap, man, it just started working with gedit
<intelikey> user_ well 'sudo dpkg remove linux<blah> '   and tell it 'yes, do as i say!'   and i hope you know what you are doing.
<foampeace> nicholasw: vi better then vim?
<nicholasw> I might be able to help you, _image_
<_image_> cool
<nicholasw> It's all the same, fromthepeace
<shinu> robotgeek: i keep getting weird errors when im trying to do 'sh install' in rufus
<nicholasw> Woah shit@
<watnu> yawnz
<nicholasw> I really screwd up you nick!
<Glossary> robotgeek, hobbes_  i dont need TEXT editors.. HTML editors.
<robotgeek> shinu: lemme see
<_image_> im running ver 5.04 and it doesnt recognize my modem at all
<Glossary> like Microsoft FrontPage...
<bimberi> hobbes_: crap indeed
<nicholasw> Is it actually a modem?
<shinu> robotgeek: i should be doing sudo sh install right?
<bimberi> :)
<Glossary> or DreamWeaver .. is there sumthin like that for Linux ?
<nicholasw> Or is it a winmodem?
<_image_> yes it is a modem blaster
<_image_> not a winmodem
<user_> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-k7
<user_> :)
<robotgeek> shinu: yu can run python rufus.py & it shud work
<shinu> robotgeek: i just wanted to install it
<hobbes_> and shit, I STILL can't get vlc with it
<nicholasw> Through which bus is it connected?
<shinu> robotgeek: i guess i can just hide it somewhere and link it :P
<_image_> pci
<bimberi> hobbes_: "sudo apt-get update" first?
<intelikey> _image_ run wvdialconf and see if it can find the modem,  it's pretty good with modems.
<hobbes_> bimberi, yep
<w00tir> hey can anyone direct me to info about how to enable my logitech usb speakers under ubuntu? dmesg tells me it finds them. usb in general is working(ie my wireless usb mouse is working) thanks alot
<paul__> is there anyway to run a windows program (flashfxp) _without_ creating a 32bit chroot on a 64bit instance of ubuntu?
<MrPockets> can XMMS play CDs?
<hobbes_> bimberi, I'm following this page http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<nicholasw> Can you see it in the output of lspci?
<_image_> where do i get it?
<crimsun> paul__: no.
<w00tir> and also amarok is claiming it cant play mp3s, tho xmms plays them. any ideas?
<intelikey> paul__ i don't think so.
<crimsun> hobbes_: not vlc in universe?
<paul__> seems like a lot of farting around for just 1 program to be run
<crimsun> w00tir: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Dr_Willis> hmm ive never even SEEN usb speakers.
<bimberi> hobbes_: vlc is in the ubuntu universe repository ...
<hobbes_> oh
<nicholasw> Does amarok do m4a's yet?
<bimberi> ubotu tell hobbes_ about repos
<crimsun> MrPockets: yes, it can.
<w00tir> dr_willis: i bought some the other day
<user_> kernel is upgrade
<tim> thanks for the help everyone lates.../lets see if i can screw this up in my first hour of having it :S
<user_> no
<intelikey> gnight crimsun
<user_> kernel is installed
<crimsun> 'night, intelikey
<MrPockets> crimsun, do i need an addon or how so?
<user_> e grub is updated
<user_> now??
<Glossary> Guys How can i install mySQL and PHP3 to my apache? or does it come with it
<simon_amarok> Hi again: does anyone know why I might lack the file libstdc++.la ?  I am trying to build amarok from the svn and it can't find this file
<freelove> help me! i cant boot windows! my problem is very similar to this but with ubuntu http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<foampeace> is there a good web site maker?
<foampeace> spomething small and simple
<freelove> my bro will format my lnux if i dont fix this!
<oxez> foampeace: nvu or bluefish!
<simon_amarok> okay, i'm going to take a break
<crimsun> MrPockets: no, just configure the cdda preferences to use digital audio extraction
<foampeace> oxez: bluefish is smaller
<oxez> yes
<foampeace> oxez: why might nvu be bigger?
<oxez> foampeace: nvu is a WYSIWYG
<oxez> You have an integrated browser with nvu iirc
<dcj028> hi i have a question about installing java runtime environment on my ubuntu 5.4 for my hp laptop and mozilla firefox
<Glossary> Does MySQL and PHP3 come WITH apache???
<foampeace> iirc?
<w00tir> php3 is way outdated
<Dr_Willis> Glossary,  no
<dcj028> i cannot seem to find j2re file that will work
<oxez> foampeace: if i remember correctly
<Glossary> Dr_Willis, no what?
<bimberi> dcj028: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<Glossary> Dr_Willis, if they dont come with it.. h ow can i install them?
<foampeace> oxez: cool
<dcj028> anyone have any suggestions? I also cannot seem to get the .mp3 and other media codects to install properly
<ice_1963> you need fakeroot for java
<Dr_Willis> Glossary,  of course you can.
<bimberi> ubotu tell dcj028 about mp3
<w00tir> let me try to ask differently, how can i tell ubuntu to not use my laptop speaker and rather use the usb ones? which show up in lsusb and dmesg
<Glossary> Dr_Willis, ok how can i??
<Dr_Willis> Glossary,  install stuff? well. thers Synaptic. thats normally how ya isntall stuff with ubuntu.
<paul__> is it possible to create smb shares that are both read/writeable by a windows machine on the network?
<lysis> how do i install a .deb file?
<dcj028> thanks bimberi
<hobbes_> thanks bim
<bimberi> lysis: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<bimberi> dcj028: np :)
<Glossary> ok dude ! but specifically how can i install mySQL and PHP3 ?
<bimberi> hobbes_: np :)
<ice_1963> sudo install fakeroot java-package
<bushito> i downloaded the kubuntu desktop, and when i rebooted i got the KDM, but the splash screen and the desktop are still gnome how can i change to KDE?? (O_o)
<nicholasw> I HATE kde.
<paul__> i hate gnome
<lysis> bimberi, thanks a lot!
<paul__> ;\
<bimberi> lysis: np :)
<SlowAndSadAgony> hello
<nicholasw> I LOVE gnome!
<bushito> lol i didnt aks who like or dislike i asked for help xP
<nicholasw> and enlightenment.
<Dr_Willis> Glossary,  fire up synaptic, click on them from the list.. and hit apply.. you proberly want to go to the ubuntu wikis and read up on mysql and php3
<optish> in xubuntu/xfce what file do I edit to make xscreensaver daemon always start for all users?
<ice_1963> sudo fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<SlowAndSadAgony> i have installed a new kernel
<bimberi> SlowAndSadAgony: something tells me something's wrong :P
<SlowAndSadAgony> and i want uninstall the last versione
<SlowAndSadAgony> :))
<SlowAndSadAgony> stupid
<SlowAndSadAgony> :))
<ice_1963> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update03_i386.deb
<bimberi> SlowAndSadAgony: you can leave them there, just don't boot into them
<SlowAndSadAgony> no
<shinu> robotgeek: is it possible for rufus to write on fat32 fs?
<SlowAndSadAgony> i do not want old kernel in the /boot directory
<Dr_Willis> SlowAndSadAgony,  then fire up synapatic and uninstall it them....
<robotgeek> shinu: i am not sure, but i should be able to
<SlowAndSadAgony> and my friend toll me tath delete the file iis a bad idea
<SlowAndSadAgony> and there is some command for make that
<ice_1963> :0)
<god> Why can't I export a DISPLAY on a remote computer and have the display equal my IP address and it won't display on my machine. I've done "DissallowTCP=false" on both machines, too.
<bimberi> SlowAndSadAgony: it is, because if something goes wrong with the new kernel you take away the opportunity to use the old one
<Dr_Willis> SlowAndSadAgony,  To install and remove software in ubuntu you nornally use synaptic.
<bushito> eehh downloaded kubuntu desktop, and still no KDE desktop help??
<Dr_Willis> god,  may need to use 'xhost + ip#  ' or similer.
<god> Dr_Willis:  Tried that
<Dr_Willis> god,  you are telneting to the remote box? or ssh?
<shinu> robotgeek: i got it again... it didnt want to creat ~/Rufus by itself ... >_>'
<god> Dr_Willis:  ssh
<robotgeek> shinu: ahh, i think i had it from a previous install
<regeya> gdm keeps telling me that permissions are set wrong on .dmrc, even though they're not.
<freelove2> sorry got disconnected....any help?
<shinu> robotgeek: ok, thanks a lot! i think im going sleep now :)
<regeya> and I want to go off on a homicidal rage, but I have no idea who's responsible
<regeya> s/homicidal rage/rant/
<SlowAndSadAgony>    vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<robotgeek> shinu: later
<bimberi> god: ssh -x ?
<SlowAndSadAgony> i want uninstall that image
<Dr_Willis> god,  you using 'ssh -x' or somthing like that? i dident think ya had to export the display doing it that way
<SlowAndSadAgony> that kernel
<Dr_Willis> SlowAndSadAgony,  yea. tried to  fire up synaptic and  uninstall it?
<god> Still doesn't work
<SlowAndSadAgony> root@host:/boot# synaptic image-kernel-2.6.12-9-386
<SlowAndSadAgony> Another synaptic is running. Trying to bring it to the foreground
<paul__> some things i'm viewing are out of wack example ./pftp and ./gl_spy
<paul__> both cli guis and they are not displaying properly.. how can i fix?
<Lewix> is someone can dcc me the dvd iso of ubuntu
<SlowAndSadAgony> Dr_Willis, can you make correction please?
<Lewix> :P
<Lewix> does*
<Dr_Willis> SlowAndSadAgony,  now is the time for you to go read some docs on how to use synaptic..
<Dr_Willis> sudo synaptic
<Dr_Willis> then use the nice gui.
<SlowAndSadAgony> i know
<paul__> lewix, how fast is your connection?
<bimberi> SlowAndSadAgony: remove the package linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<Lewix> I can't find it
<Lewix> fast
<SlowAndSadAgony> but i taked medicine for sleep
<Lewix> 500/1000kb
<SlowAndSadAgony> is like narcotic
<SlowAndSadAgony> sorry
<joshmo23> can we ask for help here, or is there another chan for that?
<Dr_Willis> joshmo23,  we try to help here.
<joshmo23> ok :)
<joshmo23> umm
<Dr_Willis> joshmo23,  some days we even  manage to help!
<joshmo23> hehe
<odat> anyone know of a repository with museek?
<w00tir> does ubuntu ahve something like sndconfig?
<joshmo23> I've been wanting to run ubuntu on my pc now, and so I downloaded the dvd verion of the latest ubuntu, but it won't install
<joshmo23> It will hang
<Lewix> I don't have anymore blank cd so I need to dl the dvd iso, but I can't find it at all..all links are down and with bittorents it's too slow
<joshmo23> when starting up my hardrive it looks like
<optish> what file can i edit to make xscreensaver start for all users...i tried /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc?
<joshmo23> any ideas why?
<Glossary> Guys can anybody tell me how to install PHP and mySQL ??
<Lewix> arf
<Lewix> it's a bit unprofessional that all the links are down
<optish> Glossary, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-database-server and if you scroll down a little info about PHP
<joshmo23> all links are up for me Lewix
<Lewix> what
<Glossary> optish, thanks
<Lewix> are you serious ?
<misfit_toy> Lewix, why is your torrent slow? do you have the proper bittorent ports open and forwarded?
<Lewix> dunno
<frogzoo> freelove  u fix your grub trouble?
<Lewix> I didnt set anything
<Lewix> I use bittorent
<joshmo23> well, for the "ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso "
<Lewix> bitcomet*
<joshmo23> on a euro server
<Lewix> joshmo23: give me the link please
<misfit_toy> Lewix, so you're on windows now?
<joshmo23> k
<Lewix> yep
<paul__> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the blue screen that comes up is out of order
<Lewix> I want to try ubuntu
<joshmo23> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/5.10/release/ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso
<misfit_toy> ^^
<paul__> i.e its not being displayed correctly, i'm assuing its got something to do with the emulation of the terminal window or something similar?
<joshmo23> getting ~150KB/s
<SlowAndSadAgony> perfect
<god> Dr_Willis:  Sorry, still doesn't work.
<Lewix> damn when I save the file
<Lewix> it doesnt even download
<SlowAndSadAgony> the kernel is removed
<paul__> 10.82M/s
<paul__> from that link
<paul__> hehe
<Lewix> yep well all links are like that
<joshmo23> try a different download manager/browser
<w00tir> the volume control in ubuntu finds my usb speakers, they event react to muting and such. how to make linux/ubuntu/xmms use that device?
<Lewix> joshmo23: ussually it works I
<Dr_Willis> god,  what dosent? i got a short attention span. :P and a small log buffer
<joshmo23> well, I'm off to firgure out this problem on my own :(
<joshmo23> *figure ><
<Lewix> misfit_toy: what do I have to set up in bitcomet ?
<god> Dr_Willis:  When I ssh into a remote machine and I can't display things even when I do -x
<misfit_toy> Lewix, hell if I know, that's windows
<freelove2> Lewix: try kubuntu too.....kde is better;)
<Lewix> arf
<Lewix> its on my nerves
<ice_1963> i kaffeine in kde but i run it in gnome
<SlowAndSadAgony> i whant install the rest of ubuntu cd
<SlowAndSadAgony> bat i have only the firsth
<Dr_Willis> god,  hmm.. could be the ssh server config is overriding the setting.
<god> Dr_Willis:  I'll figure it out tomorrow with my admin, but I have to go. See ya
<SlowAndSadAgony> someone know how can i install all ubuntu cd using apt ?
<SlowAndSadAgony> i have only the firsth
<Lewix> pff i understand the issue now
<Lewix> internet explorer opened it with http
<Lewix> instead of ftp
<Lewix> so I had to type it manualy
<Lewix> it sucks
<freelove2> win sucks, kubuntu rocks;)
<Lewix> finally, its a good decision to change
<SlowAndSadAgony> I suck e go Tekno party
<SlowAndSadAgony> and
<SlowAndSadAgony> :P
<polochica> hey all, i'm new to ubuntu. in my current drive to make my computer work the way i want it to for once, i'm playing around with different window managers. i now have fluxbox and enlightenment. about all i can figure out how to do is open xterm in fluxbox.  how do i make menu's for all my apps? or can i import the menu's from metacity/gnome?
<Kyral> polochica: install the menu package
<j1> hey all
<j1> HObbsee!!!
<j1> how aryou?
<polochica> is that through synaptic or online somewhere?
<ice_1963> do you have java runing in kde yet?
<Hobbsee> hey j1 - someone just killed off our power, and we just got it back
<Kyral> polochica: Synaptic/Apt
<polochica> thank you!
<j1> thats bad, but then good
<j1> hows the weather 'down under'?
<Kyral> then open a terminal and do update-menus
<Vaske_Car> Can PIII 450Mhz with 256mb Sdram work as server with Ubuntu?
<SlowAndSadAgony> how can i install al ubuntu package by APT ???
<j1> Vaske, i'm going to guess...  YES
<Kyral> ubotu tell SlowAndSadAgony about apt
<Hobbsee> j1: hot
<j1> it's cold here Hobbsee
<j1> gonna be icy tomorrow
<Kyral> SlowAndSadAgony: see what Ubotu just told you
<Silencer> how to enable java in firefox ?
<Hobbsee> fun
<Kyral> ubotu tell Silencer about SunJava
<M_Wettendorff> when i try to run this command : dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb in the terminal, i get dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Tom_> I am new to linux How do you install software, I don't see a setup file or install?
<j1> anyone know how to decrypt DVD files (CSS) in GNU/Linux?
<M_Wettendorff> anyone that can help me with that
<Kyral> ubotu tell Tom_ about apt
<vejan> hi all!!!!!
<Kyral> Tom_: see what Ubotu told you
<Dr_Willis> j1,  ive used dvd:rip befor  and transcode. (well dvd:rip used transcode)
<Silencer> thx
<Kyral> or you can use Add/Remove programs in the Menus
<ice_1963> ok
<SlowAndSadAgony> ok io go
<Cornellius> Tom_: terminal, su, password, Synaptic
<SlowAndSadAgony> tks for all
<SlowAndSadAgony> by
<Vaske_Car> Can I upgrade 5.08 to 5.10 without loosing data and server configurations?
<SlowAndSadAgony> good night
<Kyral> Cornellius: no su
<Kyral> sudo!
<freelove2> M_Wettendorff: make it sudo dpkg............
<j1> dvd:rip, OK
<Tom_> Thats all greek to me.
<Vaske_Car> Will Breezy offer that option during installation?
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: if you mean 5.04, yes
<j1> thanks Doctor
<Vaske_Car> yes 5.04
<vejan> how can I get ubuntu to mount my windoze partition?
<ice_1963> sudo su :0)
<j1> 767676
<Kyral> ice_1963: su bad
<Kyral> sudo!
<Kyral> sudo gooood :D
<ice_1963> ok
<Vaske_Car> crimsun is there any stability improvement in 5.10 that can effect server?
<ice_1963> if you say so
<Kyral> Tom_: Before you ask, the password is your userpass
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: I find 5.10 more stable than 5.04, yes
<w00tir> ok i figured it out
<Vaske_Car> tx
<w00tir> tanks for not asnwering :p
<w00tir> i learned something
<fr33mind> New install.. for my second user I've created, I don't have sound in gxine.  (But I have sound in global gnome)
<M_Wettendorff> thanks alot
<vejan> how can I get ubuntu to mount my windoze partition?
<bimberi> M_Wettendorff: did you get an answer?  sudo <command>
<bimberi> ubotu tell vejan about mountwindows
<crimsun> fr33mind: does aplay work as the second user?
<Kyral> ubotu tell vejan about ntfs
<Tom_> Is linux for everyday users or people who really know what they are doing?
<fr33mind> crimsun: I don't know aplay
<paul__> Tom_, imo it depends on what you are doing
<Epic> The latter
<fr33mind> Also, I would like to know how to add mplayer in ubuntu
<Silencer> ubuntu tell silencer about w32codecs
<Tom_> Surfing the net email word processing
<ice_1963> who can send me w32codecs i need it pl
<paul__> its fine, but if you already have a windows lisence i'd stick with it imo
<paul__> like, atm i use ubuntu for some stuff, but i'm still using my vmware session of windows more than i thought i would have to
<Tom_> Later.
<Cornellius> Tom_: Mozilla Firefox for the internet, Abiword or OpenOffice.org for documents, Mozilla Thunderbird
<bimberi> ubotu tell ice_1963 about w32codecs
<Tom_> how do you install new firefox
<Tom_> 1.5
<Tom_> That seems to be a very simple task but I'm lost
<bimberi> ubotu tell ice_1963 about firefox1.5
<j1> Tom, you can make the switch if you want to
<Vaske_Car> Why Ubuntu does not include Opera as default web browser and email client? Its free now.
<j1> its worth the effor, IMO
<Arie_> Hi
<bimberi> ubotu tell Tom_ about firefox1.5
<Arie_> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<bimberi> sry ice_1963 you probably didn't want that one :)
<j1> If you still need some windows apps, use win4lin
<fr33mind> I don't have sound in gxine.  (But I have sound in global gnome)
<j1> Arie, I have a good article about the use of ndiswrapper
<j1> you want it,
<Arie_> sure
<j1> it is in .pdf format
<j1> your email addr
<Arie_> my issue right now is that i can't get it to find the inf file
<ClayG> anyone know the cli command to set up new software?l
<ClayG> like to get the computer to recognize an ethernet card that is just put in after install?
<Arie_> can you just help me with that?
<freelove1> ClayG: use synaptic:)
<Silencer> any serbian ppl here ?
<j1> i have only set it up once
<j1> it was hard
<j1> i downloaded drivers from the net, not from the winCD
<j1> what type of adapter is it?
<ClayG> I think that requires xwindows
<ClayG> I only have cli
<Arie_> i got the driver
<Arie_> i just don't know how to direct ndiswrapper to the inf file
<varsendagger> hey you guys are awesome
<j1> you should read the article I used to set it up
<mrkoje> I got my ubuntu CD's today. ONly took them 2 weeks to ship
<mrkoje> They spent 5 euros on shipping which suprises me... thats a lot of money for just me.
<j1> Arie, what is your email addddr
<crimsun> Arie_: ndiswrapper -i /path/to/some.inf
<j1> i will send you a good .pdf
<Arie_> it's ok i think i did it
<ledh> Hey PPL!!!
<j1> SEND Arie_ /home/jhealey/My Documents.LinuxVersion/tuxMagazine/TUX_Issue8_November2005.pdf
<ice_1963> hey
<ledh> I need some help around here...
<ledh> =(
<j1> \SEND Arie_ /home/jhealey/My Documents.LinuxVersion/tuxMagazine/TUX_Issue8_November2005.pdf
<moshe> what's the command to reconfigure X?
<j1> baa
<Trashcan> lol
<moshe> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Trashcan>  /
<j1> i don't know how to send someone a dang file
<j1> can someone help me do that?
<M_Wettendorff> msg nickserv set email m.wettendorff@mail.dk
<ledh> I need to update or upgrade my whole OS... applications and all that sort of things...
<pepperjd> i can no longer access root account/root privilages after adding a second user.  need help.
<Arie_> umm get firefox then install the chatzilla extension
<simon_amarok> could anybody give me their "libstdc++.la" the latest libstdc++6-dev.deb is broken
<simon_amarok> it doesn't have that file... which i need to compile amarok??
<crimsun> simon_amarok: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<j1> chatzilla? you talkling to me Arie?
<simon_amarok> okay... trying that
<ledh> I need to update or upgrade my whole OS... applications and all that sort of things...
<ledh> how do i do it?
<ledh> ='(
<ice_1963> right click on the name ok
<optish> how do i make xscreensaver start for all users?
<j1> sudo apt-get update
<Arie_> yeah j1
<ledh> thanks!
<ledh> how about OpenOffice?
<ledh> my current version is 1.1.0
<bimberi> ledh: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (after update)
<bimberi> ledh: what OS are you running now?
<ledh> Ubuntu 5.04
<ledh> i dunno xDD
<bimberi> ah
<ledh> i'm a newby
<bimberi> ubotu tell ledh about breezy
<ledh> o.O
<bimberi> ledh: you should get a /msg from ubotu with a link
<fredforfaen> mornin suckers
<ledh> got that...
<ledh> what's that for anyway?
<bimberi> ledh: instructions for upgrading to the current version of ubuntu (5.10 or "breezy")
<jhealey> Aria
<ledh> and... do i really need to do that?
<ice_1963> what is a good firewall for gnome??
<ulinskie> I have already downloaded libmms... in what folder will I install it?
<j1> Are
<j1> no go on shatsilla
<j1> someone send me a file, please
<j1> i want to test this client
<chris86wm> hey guys, is there a program out there that can record live tv from my tv tuner in ubuntu?
* MotoHoss is away: researching.
<MagicFab> has anyone used the paragon NTFS driver with U. ?
<chris86wm> i have zapping up and running but there is no record option....
<robotgeek> ulinskie: dpkg -L liblmms | less
<joshmo23> anybody know why ubuntu is hanging on: [4294673.958000]  ata1: dev 0 cofigured for UDMA/33
<ledh> I think i have a problem with my OS... suddenly the mouse begins to move ramdomly clicking all over the desktop closing applications and more... what should i do? is an installation error or what? >.<
<aru> I almost responded to that, then realised this isnt the offtopic channel
<germancito> Hello
<ledh> I think i have a problem with my OS... suddenly the mouse begins to move ramdomly clicking all over the desktop closing applications and more... what should i do? is an installation error or what? >.<
<Kyral> XP?
<germancito> anyone here knows a web page that gives me my IP and just my IP???
<ledh> Ubuntu
<Kyral> germancito: do a ifconfig
<Kyral> in a terminal
<j1> hello all
<j1> who is drunk?
<j1> I amn't
<germancito> i'm behind a router Kyral and ifconfig doesn't give anything i can use
<j1> wish i was though
<ice_1963> ledh that's to good lol :0)
<Kyral> germancito: www.grc.com
<ledh> =(
<ledh> no it's not!
<ledh> xDDD
<ledh> actually... is really annoying! o.
<Orborde> Should I report an Xfce problem on Ubuntu's Bugzilla?
<j1> anyone know when the next ubuntu release is out?  (hairy beaver)
* MotoHoss is back (gone 00:07:46)
* MotoHoss is away: researching.
<Kyral> hairy beaver? WTF
<robotgeek> germancito: google for what's my ip
<[adw] > april 06
<germancito> kyral, I need something a lot simpler like a blank page jus't with my ip on it
<j1> yeah, that is the name of the next release after bruisy badger
<MagicFab> www.whatsmyip.com or whatismyip.com
<germancito> robotgeek, I looked in google but those webs are too elaborated
<germancito> I'm working on a script to wget that web and then show my ip in the terminal
<germancito> but I need a simple web page with my IP
<cenopec> can you use the ubuntu cd to restore the kernel without damaging the files i already have
<leather_n_luv> after adding second user, i can no longer use root privilages. please help.
<germancito> unless you guys know a better way to figure it out
<ice_1963> why can't you apt-get install the new kernel-image
<KeithWeisshar> why do i get error 15 in grub when i swap hd0 and hd1 from the bios
<ice_1963> and uinstall old one
<KeithWeisshar> i installed ubuntu on hdb and installed grub to the mbr of hdb
<econquer> hi
<KeithWeisshar> why do i get an error 15 in grub when i set the bios to boot from the slave drive
<KeithWeisshar> i was trying to dual-boot using the bios ide drive configuration submenu
<TheMuffenMann> does anyone know why in the GTK themes they have 'widget_class "*.whatever.*"' .. what are the asterisks for?
<TheMuffenMann> in the gtkrc files for GTK that is..
<leather_n_luv> after adding second user account, i can no longer access root privilages. please help.
<TheMuffenMann> what is the new users UID?
<brownie17> does anyone know why my specialty buttons on my keyboard (they are things like volume up) only work in gnome, but not in KDE?
<dpupp> .msg nickserv id help
<TheMuffenMann> i use KDE in Slackware but i have no idea why
<leather_n_luv> can't find out
<TheMuffenMann> leather: cant find what out?
<ice_1963> i use gnome in Debian
<brownie17> i am using a acer logitech USB keyboard that has play/pause, track+, track- and stop buttons on it. they do not work in KDE, but they do in Gnome. why?
<leather_n_luv> the new users UID
<TheMuffenMann> ok..well
<TheMuffenMann> first, open a terminal and type
<KeithWeisshar> when i use bios swapping i get an error when booting hdb
<TheMuffenMann> sudo su
<oxez> brownie17: you might want to check the keyboard settings in KDE, that's the only anwser I can give you since I do not have a special keyboard and I don't run KDE..
<TheMuffenMann> that will make you root, but you have to type the password
<dpupp> how do i change the startup sounds of the desktop greeter? it seems every time i do it it reverts back to default.
<Hobbsee> TheMuffenMann: why not just use sudo -s?
<leather_n_luv> i know, but it wont accept it
<TheMuffenMann> i dunno, you tell me..i usually use sudo su
<TheMuffenMann> what does it throw back at you?
<Hobbsee> sudo -s is usually better, nalioth can explain why
<leather_n_luv> hold on...
<TheMuffenMann> its personal preference for me
<KeithWeisshar> why can't i boot from root hd(1,0) when the drives are swapped via the bios
<oxez> I prefer to just use 'su' heh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell the TheMuffenMann about root
<nalioth> oxez: to each their own, ubuntu use the 'sudo' model of superuser access
<leather_n_luv> thanx for the help? lol, found the answer, i'm no longer in the sudoers file.
<oxez> nalioth: yea I know, I'm getting used to it. I even use 'sudo emerge' now on my gentoo box ! :p
<nalioth> oxez: nothin wrong with sudo
<oxez> nalioth: right
<timmy334> I just did a fresh install of Breezy. When it gets to where it's supposed to load gdm, Xorg fails with the caught error 4 deal. Anybody know how to fix that?
<TheMuffenMann> i use sudo in Slackware too
<ULffuntu> sudo config tips are always welcome
<leather_n_luv> in slackware i just su
<dpupp> where do the startup and shutdown sound file lines get added ? anyone know?
<KeithWeisshar> i installed ubuntu on a second hard drive and installed grub to mbr on the second hard drive
<timmy334> i just want to get my laptop functional
<jeremywhiting> leather_n_luv: after you do a sudo passwd you can just use su if you so desire
<KeithWeisshar> when i make the 2nd drive bootable via the bios, i get an error 15 when i select a boot menu in grub
<ice_1963> that's RIGHT
<KeithWeisshar> how do i fix it
<docta_v> anyone have tips on using lsof to find what is using all the space on my disk
<ULffuntu> in grub what does your hd look like?... (hd0,1)
<leather_n_luv> i have to boot to the live cd, mount hda* and add me to the sudoers file. haha i must have removed the wrong checkmark...
<docta_v> i'm not having a whole lot of luck...is it usually a pipe file or what
<Kyral> docta_v: use du -h <dir>
<jeremywhiting> dpupp: in your gconf registry probably
<KeithWeisshar> hd(1,0)
<jeremywhiting> just edit them from the gnome sound preferences dialog
<docta_v> Kyral: this is one of those cases where there's a large disparity between du and df
<dpupp> jeremywhiting, where do i find that?
<leather_n_luv> gotta reboot... (and still better that micro&soft)
<Kyral> ah nm
<docta_v> so there's some file being held by a process
<ULffuntu> isn't there something in grub like hd (
<ULffuntu> I forget
<jeremywhiting> dpupp: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<KeithWeisshar> grub shows hd(1,x)
<ULffuntu> then hit a tab after hd (
<ULffuntu> to see partition layout
<KeithWeisshar> grub root begins with hd(1
<MeeKs> will ubuntu work with a sempron 2800
<dpupp> jeremywhiting,  i set my sounds in tehre, but it seems they get reverted back to default after i log out,. so im wondering where do those settings get written to so i can check them manually.
<KeithWeisshar> it doesn't work when the hd is bios swapped
<ULffuntu> and you tried what combinations
<KeithWeisshar> the dell dimension 4100 bios allows booting from the 2nd drive
<jeremywhiting> dpupp: probably somewhere in ~/.gconf
<optish> is there a file that is parsed for all users when they login using gdm and xfce? i want to lauch xscreensaver for all users
<dpupp> thanks.
<KeithWeisshar> when booting from 2nd drive it swaps hd0 and hd1
<ULffuntu> how is the controller set up (master, slave or individual?)
<hobbes_> alright, now that I've installed some new applications, how do I add them to the gnome menus?
<oxez> they're supposed to be added automatically..
<Kyral> hobbes_: open a terminal and killall gnome-panel
<Kyral> it will refresh the panel
<ULffuntu> yeah
<ULffuntu> see what happens
<hobbes_> uh huh
<KeithWeisshar> master/slave
<ULffuntu> ok 2 drives set on one controller?
<HelloHelloHello> hi guys
<KeithWeisshar> yes
<HelloHelloHello> i need support for ubuntu.. newbie help
<HelloHelloHello> anyone free?
<KeithWeisshar> 2 drives on primary ide controller
<KeithWeisshar> the windows drive is master and the linux drive is slave
<ULffuntu> and when you set the boot order they switch
<ULffuntu> your master has grub
<ULffuntu> and slave the filesystem
<KeithWeisshar> slave has grub
<KeithWeisshar> i installed grub to slave
<ULffuntu> slave has grub and filesystem
<ice_1963> hey hell :0) o
<KeithWeisshar> and then set the boot order in bios to slave first
<ULffuntu> so you set hd to hd(0,0) wha happens?
<KeithWeisshar> i had to edit the hd(1,0) to hd(0,0) each time i boot
<brownie17> nalioth, "the aRts Control applet could not be loaded. Please check your installion."
<KeithWeisshar> grub shows as hd(1,0)
<ULffuntu> but hd(0,0) works right
<HelloHelloHello> hi
<KeithWeisshar> hd(0,0) works
<ULffuntu> Well Keith, what's wrong?
<KeithWeisshar> grub installed hd(1,0) when i installed to /dev/hdb
<ULffuntu> yes
<KeithWeisshar> each time i boot grub it shows up as hd(1,0)
<ULffuntu> fixable
<Orborde> Where are the Xfce4 menu files stored?
<ULffuntu> go to /boot on filesystem
<ULffuntu> look for /grub
<ULffuntu> look inside for menu.lst
<KeithWeisshar> do i need to change the hd() command when using bios boot order
<ULffuntu> cmos is ok i think
<ULffuntu> you just want to change hd(1,0) to hd(0,0) right?
<ULffuntu> oh well
<optish> is there a file that is parsed for all users when they login using gdm and xfce? i want to lauch xscreensaver for all users
<Kyral> launch?
<optish> erm launch
<optish> right
<Kyral> XScreensaver is always started with XFCE
<optish> Kyral, it's not...everytime i go to modify the settings in screensaver it asks if i want to start xscreensaver daemon
<Kyral> hmm
<rixth> I'd like to formally announce my departure from the Ubuntu/Linux world.
<optish> i manage to get to load by reading the manual for GDM but doesnt seem to start for xfce
<Kyral> umkay....
<ULffuntu> ok why
<timmy334> I just did a fresh install of Breezy. When it gets to where it's supposed to load gdm, Xorg fails with the caught error 4 deal. Anybody know how to fix that?
<Kyral> optish: you could start XScreensaver in the background (xcreensaver&). then logout of XFCE saving the session
<Kyral> that would save it for that session profile
<rixth> I can't stand not having a decent photo editor or Flash MX or video/audio capabilites on MSN
<rixth> So back to Win2K for me.
<ULffuntu> for me it's no DFX for beep media player
<rixth> See you guys~
<optish> Kyral, right i know i can also add it to .xinitrc but i want to make it happen for all users...system wide
<Kyral> Photo Editior == FSpot
<Kyral> damnhim
<ULffuntu> rixth
<Kyral> optish: I don't know
<Kyral> and honestly I need to go to bed :D
<ice_1963> have a good night
<freelove1> anyone knows how to rip dvd to avi?
<ULffuntu> ditto
<HelloHelloHello> hi guys
<HelloHelloHello> what's posix
<siorai> Freelovel very carefully
<Kamping_Kaiser> HelloHelloHello: a standard for making an OS portable across multiple architcectures
<david__> hey can any one help with me installing a new modem?i have the drivers on a cd but too confusng how to install
<rss> hello, how do i change the mouse configuration
<rss> doing dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg is not giving me the option to choose the mouse
<rss> ?
<frogzoo> what's the best approach for wine? wine or winesetuptk or xwine?
<jeremywhiting> rss: you could alwayl edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by hand
<jeremywhiting> if you know what kind of mouse you have
<jeremywhiting> e.g. PS2 or USB or Serial, etc
<rss> jeremywhiting: I know not, what is this called, I forgot whether this is a intellimouse/mouseman
<rss> it is an old rebranded mouse
<sabmann> when do I want to recompile my kernel?
<frogzoo> sabmann: only when your current kernel version doesn't support your hardware
<david__>  hey can any one help with me installing a new modem?i have the drivers on a cd but too confusng how to install.what do i put into the terminal to install the modem?
<frogzoo> sabmann: unless you _enjoy_ doing that kind of thing, and then it's like every dot release
<MrFarts> david__, you don't need drivers for a modem
<deFrysk> sabmann, when you have to ask, never
<sabmann> frogzoo, I heard I can speed things up by recompiling
<MrFarts> david__, unless it's some BS softmodem
<dpupp> i have 15 system mail..... and no idea how to check it
<sabmann> lol @ deFrysk
<MrFarts> david__, in which case there are kernel drivers for it
<frogzoo> sabmann: yes, but not by much - it's really for people who like taking the covers off & tweaking
<mebaran151> anyone here abole to help me sync my 5G Video Ipod I just received today as a gift
<sabmann> ok thanks, there's a good tutorial on the ubuntuforums about kernel recompiling for noobs, maybe I'll try:)
<frogzoo> sabmann: just please don't do this on a production machine ;)
<mebaran151> I can mount it with pmount
<sabmann> ok
<mebaran151> but gtkpod won't sync with it
<rss> gnupod?
<frogzoo> anyone using wine here?
<david__> mrfarts:when i go to detect modem it does not detect it?i had problems with the one i have got atm cuz its only going at 14kbps.so i got a new modem but do not know to install the drivers for it?ive got the install cd but its a load of rubbage
<MrFarts> david__, as i said, modems don't generally need drivers
<frogzoo> david__: external or internal modem?
<dpupp> anyone know how to check system mail?
<david__> mrfarts:internal
<frogzoo> dpupp: cat /var/spool/mail/root ?
<frogzoo> dpupp: or install a mail client & sudo
<dpupp> frogzoo, that said no such file. or dir.
<david__> frogzoo:internal
<kayde> Hey all :)
<jeremywhiting> rss: is it plugged into a usb port, a serial port, or the mouse ps/2 port
<jeremywhiting> or some other port possibly I guess
<frogzoo> dpupp: well there's your answer ;) seriously, do you have a mail daemon running?
<dpupp> not as far as im aware. i never set one up.
<kayde> 2230cd toshiba satellite; Trident microsystems Cyber 9525, (GFX) i have a prob, my screen has funny lines at bottom of screen, any help?
<frogzoo> david__: it's most likely a winmodem - which apparently there's now a wrapper for
<dpupp> but im seeing everyday i get a new message according to gkrellm
<dpupp> according to gkrellm, i have 21/21 mail.......
<MrFarts> frogzoo, there have been drivers for most winmodems for a while now
<david__> frogzoo-wrapper?
<MrFarts> frogzoo, they don't need any special wrappers
<kayde> 2230cd toshiba satellite; Trident microsystems Cyber 9525, (GFX) i have a prob, my screen has funny lines at bottom of screen, any help?
<pinkisntwell> if I get an optimized kernel for my processor will I see performance increase?
<dpupp> ls
<jeff303> anyone who knows about using Eclipse and javadoc, please msg me
<MrFarts> pinkisntwell, yes, although probably not a whole lot
<david__> mrfarts-yes there have been drivers but sum do cost!whch is y i brought a new modem
<pinkisntwell> and how can I enable the new kernel?
<MrFarts> david__, why did you buy another winmodem ?
<MrFarts> david__, winmodem is junk
<frogzoo> kayde: that gfx card is pretty old - I'd reckon if you google cyber 9525 you'll find useful stuff
<Goldfish> winmodem is more like vapor-hardware. Open up the card, and there is nothing there but a shell for windows!
<dpupp> frogzoo, accorgin to gkrellM, i have 21/21. browsing into the folder of var/spool/mail/ i have a filed called okami, which if i use gedit, it shows a lot of stuff.. i dont remember ever setting up email.
<frogzoo> pinkisntwell: not so much extra performance that you'll notice, or would make the exercise worthwhile
<david__> MrFarts:cuz its cheap and i do not have much muni atm
<pinkisntwell> frogzoo: ok, thanks
<dpupp> Seems that all the messages are saying something about: mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmiregistry.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<frogzoo> MrFarts: apparently now winmodems work on linux - ubotu has the details, but he's not online :-( - david__ mebbe try google
<david__> but i have got the install cd wat do i put into the termanal? the file is intel-536ep-tgz
<frogzoo> dpupp: those will be mails - if you just need to check what's in there - vi will do - otherwise, install a mail client
<kayde> Frogzoo, I have Been trying for nearly a week so far!
<Goldfish> I just loaded breezy badget on my 5-year old laptop tonight, and it immediately recognized my netgear wireless WG511T. This is great!
<Arie_> grrr
<dpupp> ok. i'll post to the forum as i dont know how to explain this to well here :)
<Arie_> it's not recognizing my anything
<treitter> does anyone know which package(s) include Cherokee font support?
<pinkisntwell> winmodems work? really?
<Arie_> lucky you goldfish
<treitter> I haven't had any luck finding them
<Goldfish> What model wireless do you have? I was advised to look for atheros chipset from some of my mlinux.org cohorts.
<chris86wm> could someone help me set up mythtv?
<lawrence> wait...who got a winmodem to work?
<frogzoo> kayde: have you played with xconfs b4? this should be very close 2 your needs http://linux-on-laptops.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-135.html
<leather_n_luv> i have like 20 winmodems
<chris86wm> i get this error when i apt-get "Setting up mythtv-backend (0.17-3) ...
<chris86wm> Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Reje cted, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<david__> lawrence:i did.
<leather_n_luv> if JUST ONE of those pos's worked...
<Goldfish> chris86wm: Check out my web page on http://www.mindspring.com/~gregturn/right_turn/id9.html
<chris86wm> anybody know what i am doing wrong?
<Arie_> Goldfish Linksys WPC11
<Goldfish> Arie_: Speaking of Linksys, we had mlinux.org's weekly meeting tonight, and they presented a slide show followed by live demo of hacking a linksys router.
<Arie_> lol
<Arie_> great
<chris86wm> i was looking at this http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<Arie_> now if only i could get the stupid thing to work
<Arie_> lol this is my first 24 hours as a LXer
<leather_n_luv> i got a 'micro-modem', but can't figure out what it is...
<kayde> Frogzoo, I dont have a clue about xconf crud, i am a windows junkie
<chris86wm> but now im stuck
<Goldfish> chris86wm: I have setup mythtv on a debian amd64 system. It have been running this system for about two years (but not already AMD64).
<david__> have you tryed scan modem?
<chris86wm> have you seen that error before?
<Goldfish> chris86wm: Currently, I am using the svn repositories, because I need more up-to-date support for HDTV patches.
<leather_n_luv> is that what i type in the console?
<MrFarts> leather_n_luv, most of them should work
<Goldfish> chris86wm: My only keen piece of advice is patience. Mythtv is cool when you get it going, but there are some hoops to go through to get it up. My website is a tracking of the hurdles I had to go through.
<chris86wm> well i got one heck of a hoop
<leather_n_luv> no distro has ever even found my modems, TMK
<MrFarts> leather_n_luv, what kind of modem ?
<timmy334> does anybody else have the problem of Xorg not working on a clean fresh install of Breezy? Anybody know how to fix it?
<Goldfish> chris86wm: How far are you? Have you gotten it your TV-tuner card to display stuff on xawtv? It verifies a lot of things are in place before diving into myth's software itself.
<david__> hang on il get the site whch tell you what you have to do
<chris86wm> i am playing video using zapping
<chris86wm> i just want to record but the only one that i know that will do that is myth
<leather_n_luv> got a us robotics, and some weird looking tiny connector (looks like isa, but about 2 inches long)
<leather_n_luv> us robotics is pci
<kayde> FRogzoo, i tried that link, its got no help on it at all, nothinhg like my problems
<Goldfish> chris86wm: What type of tuner card do you have? My box has a Jetways card, which is kind of a cheapie, and I also have pcHDTV. The HDTV is still a work in progress.
<Arie_> Ok so no one can help me?
<Arie_> heh
<chris86wm> ati tv wonder pro
<MrFarts> leather_n_luv, http://linmodems.org/
<frogzoo> kayde: the xorg.conf file there will be quite similiar to yours - you could even try swapping it directly into /etc/X11/xorg.conf, reboot & x your fingers
<Goldfish> Arie_: Sorry if I missed some of your points...is that a PCMCIA/cardbus (laptop setup), or PCI.
<Orborde> What scripts/configs control which network interfaces are automatically brought up at boot time?
<Arie_> PCMCIA
<frogzoo> Orborde: all nics marked 'auto' in /etc/network/interfaces
<hajiki> Hi, I'm having a VPN client install fail because it needs these libs: libXm.so.3, libssl.so.2, libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so-3 and libcrypto.so.2. How can I fix these so I can install the VPN Client?
<david__> go here it will help you find your modem https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto and then just post the details to the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org
<frogzoo> hajiki: well installing the libs would probably be a step in the right direction
<leather_n_luv> tried linmodems, lol- i rtfm haha
<timmy334> does anybody else have the problem of Xorg not working on a clean fresh install of Breezy? Anybody know how to fix it?
<david__> they will help you they did with me
<M_Wettendorff> anyone know how to add a danish keyboard??
<mlv2005> hello
<Orborde> frogzoo: Thanks
<Orborde> What about dial-up connections?
<hajiki> frogzoo, well i dont know what libs those files are in
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: system -> prefs -> keyboard
<hajiki> if i did i would install them and i would not be in here :(
<kayde> ok
<mlv2005> how can i connect to yahoo messenger
<frogzoo> Orborde: same deal 'auto' on ppp0
<Madpilot> mlv2005: gaim
<hajiki> mlv2005, gaim
<MrFarts> david__, did you get your modem working ?
<Arie_> Wettendorf: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<leather_n_luv> david: will do...
<mlv2005> can somebody help me, pls.
<Arie_> Goldfish: PCMCIA
<MrFarts> leather_n_luv, looks like you are SoL
<Orborde> frogzoo: Setting "auto ppp0" will automatically connect it on boot?
<frogzoo> mlv2005: hope so... there's some clever people here
<MrFarts> leather_n_luv, i'd by a real modem honestly
<leather_n_luv> prob'ly
<MrFarts> buy
<mlv2005> im using ubuntu
<leather_n_luv> i would if i could find one when i have cash...
<Orborde> mlv2005: Boot up Gaim.
<david__> no i didnt.do not know what to put in terminal ae
<Orborde> mlv2005: Have you gotten that far?
<Goldfish> dpkg -S says that /usr/lib/libsss-0.9.7 is in package libssl-0.9.7
<MrFarts> leather_n_luv, don't you have broadband where you live ?
<mlv2005> i dont know what ur talking about
<punkass> ok i had breezy installed then had to reinstall xp which of course overwrote the mbr...now I would like to just install grub on the root partition of breezy...how would i go about doing that?
<MrFarts> leather_n_luv, i haven't used a modem in about 10 years :)
<david__> mrfarts evryone is poor leave us lol well i am
<frogzoo> Orborde: depends - if you use pppoe - you're better off to just run 'sudo pppoeconf'
<M_Wettendorff>  frogzoo : have done that.. but it still uses a US key settings...
<Goldfish> Arie_: Copy. I am poking at some online sites to see what they say about that card...
<hajiki> Can someone tell me what packages I can find these libs in? libXm.so.3, libssl.so.2, libstdc++lib6.2-2.so.3, and libcrypto.so.2
<Arie_> OK
<MrFarts> david__, if you are poor, doesn't mean you have to be stupid
<kayde> Froogzoo, what is the code in root terminal to put in to get to that file??
<MrFarts> david__, what's the point of spending money on something that doesn't work ?
<Orborde> frogzoo: sudo pppoeconf ?
<Arie_> Goldfish: I have the driver downloaded. I just can't seem to get ndiswrapper to install it right
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: now add to your panel a new applet - keyboard chooser - & you can switch between - works for me for french
<david__> well sorry i probley am.it will work just need help setting up
<frogzoo> Orborde: yup - if you're on adsl, that's the ticket
<Arie_> Wehre do you get keyboard chooser?
<Orborde> frogzoo: Excellent. Thanks.
<kayde> Froogzoo, what is the code in root terminal to put in to get to that file??
<MrFarts> david__, do you even know what type of modem it is ?
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: you need to go into layouts to add the danish kb
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: system -> prefs -> kb -> layout
<Goldfish> Arie_: I read a site that says WPC 11 is a prism2 card. That is chip in my mythtv box, which I had to compile linux-wlan-ng kernel modules and set up a /etc/wlan/wlancfg-<ess> configuration file.
<M_Wettendorff> 05 Frogzoo: i will try. even tho i have no idear of what im doing.. if sometings go wrong, well.. i just reinstall again
<david__> intel chipset
<david__> ???
<kayde> Froogzoo, what is the code in root terminal to put in to get to that file??
<hajiki> Can someone tell me what packages I can find these libs in? libXm.so.3, libssl.so.2, libstdc++lib6.2-2.so.3, and libcrypto.so.2
<MrFarts> dave_, you are beyond help
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: this is very straightforward - system -> prefs -> kb -> layout -> add "danish"
<crimsun> hajiki: please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Arie_> weird because in all the lists it says it's a realtek
<MrFarts> hajiki, libXm should be lesstif/motif
<Goldfish> Arie_: If you lsmod | grep prism2, do you see any modules? Hopefully, ubuntu loaded them out of the box. You may just need to /etc/wlan/wlancfg file setup.
<hajiki> thank you both
<M_Wettendorff> brb
<david__> i got it from dick smith
<david__> o well
<Arie_> Goldfish: In English please? LOL
<redguy> hajiki: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search <file_name>
<Goldfish> Arie_: Vendors are real nasty about making changes under hood between revs and not telling the consumers....
<leather_n_luv> how do i make num-lock come on automaticaly?
<kayde> What do i type into root terminal to get into Xorg.conf?? please list
<Goldfish> Arie_: Type "lsmod | grep prism" -> do you see any kernel modules listed, indicating ubuntu spotted a prism2 chip anywhere?
<Arie_> hold on
<redguy> kayde: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kayde> ty
<Arie_> Goldfish: No such luck
<hajiki> leather_n_luv, probably in your bios?
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: then right click task bar - add to panel -> add application -> preferences -> keyboard
<kayde> Redguy; i need it open in gedit plz...
<Goldfish> Arie_: Of course, take it with a grain of salt. My other box is debian, not ubuntu. However, the kernel modules are independt of the distro so should hold....
<Arie_> Ok
<frogzoo> kayde: sudo vi /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<leather_n_luv> i did, but the kernel (or grub?) turns it off
<Arie_> Goldfish: So what do I do now?
<redguy> frogzoo: maybe sudo ed /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<hajiki> leather_n_luv, oh sorry
<kayde> ty
<Goldfish> Arie_: Okay...type "lspci". Do you see anything with Linksys on it?
<frogzoo> redguy: ed :p
<redguy> frogzoo: try to beat that! :P
<leather_n_luv> it must be a default setting with linux, and only on RH did i find a setting for it...
<Goldfish> Arie_: P.S. I have been working with debian for 2+ years, but I am 2-hours young in the world of ubuntu. :)
<frogzoo> redguy: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sed - but now we're just being silly
<HiddenWolf> Goldfish, easer for next time lspci | grep Linksys
<Arie_> Goldfish: No but I see Realtek
<kayde> Frogzoo: not working, it needs 2 be opend in gedit-GNOME<ACCESORIES<TEXT EDITOR
<redguy> kayde: you propably would have to do something like gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. really not sure about the gksu part
<frogzoo> kayde: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Goldfish> Arie_: Guess that piece of information was out of whack. Is Realtek the broadcom chipset?
<Arie_> Goldfish: I'm a Linux virgin LOL broadcom???
<Arie_> Goldfish: I have Linksys
* redguy is thinking of a perl one-liner to edit xorg.conf
<Goldfish> Arie_: Ah ha, found some followup emails that indicated that ver. 4 of WPC 11 is realtek instead of the prism chipset. $(@*% I know how to configure a prism chip.
<Goldfish> Aries_: http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2004-January/005354.html
<kayde> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the right 1 ty
<leather_n_luv> for my modem, lspci says: 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801AA AC'97 Modem (rev 02)
<leather_n_luv> is there support?
<Arie_> why is my internet so slow???
<leather_n_luv> arie: firefox?
<redguy> kayde: check if you can write to that file...
<frogzoo> Arie_: slow, very slow or ridiculous?
<Arie_> yeah firefox
<kayde> i can, and i just did :-)
<leather_n_luv> type in the address bar 'about:config'
<leather_n_luv> no quotes
<Arie_> like a lot slower than it was on win2k on a pII 300 laptop
<kayde> how come ur writing is red?
<redguy> !tell kayde about nicktab
<frogzoo> Arie_: and what are you on now?
<Arie_> pIII 750
<Goldfish> Aires_: Found http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180 This is the Realtek's web site. You may to download some drivers and build a kernel module. Ready for fun?
<leather_n_luv> arie_: you done it?
<frogzoo> Arie_: you on dsl?
<Arie_> Goldfish: Let's do it
<Arie_> leather: yes
<Arie_> frogzoo: yes
<ashley3453> Hi I was hoping to get help about nvidia TV-out, does anyone know how nvtv fits into the picture ?
<frogzoo> Arie_: 1 suggestion - set your mtu to 1440 in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<Orborde> What's a nice, Linux-compatible brand of Ethernet NIC?
<kayde> redguy, sweet :-)
<Orborde> I'm trying to build a router.
<redguy> kayde: read what uboutu told you. most irc clients make lines containing your nick red. This helps a lot on a noisy channel like this
<frogzoo> Orborde: intel rock
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: scroll down till you see 'network.dns.disableIPv6'
<Urthmover> so I have a wierd problem...for some reason when I use NX client....the taskbar doesn't come through....does anyone have suggestions?
<kayde> redguy, is this red?
<Goldfish> Aires_: Give me a second. There is a great howto for linux newbies in building kernels. I won't be able to stay up with you, because it is past my bedtime, but I can give you some tips...
<redguy> kayde: yup
<slew> hi, on my desktop is an icon for hda1, the win nt partition. i dont have read perms, i cant unmount it, and cant put it in the trash. how do i get rid of the thing, or at least give myself read permission?
<kayde> sweet!
<Orborde> frogzoo: What about this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006IJOR/qid=1133937688/sr=8-4/ref=pd_bbs_4/102-2237029-0621702?n=507846&s=electronics&v=glance
<Urthmover> I get desktop and I'm even looking at it now...buy no taskbar or start button or anything
<Urthmover> but
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: disable by clicking twice, if it is enabled...
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: then restart firefox to get the benefit!
<ashley3453> if i boot my computer with only a tv plugged in, no monitor, to change the default settings it uses on the tv, do i need to chang my xorg.conf or nvtv settings ?
<Arie_> frogzoo i don;t have that
<frogzoo> Orborde: you own that? or considering buying? Microsoft Networking 10/100 Ethernet PCI Adapter
<ashley3453> at present it boots in black and white, and i use nvtv GUI to alter a resolution setting to make the colour work, is there a way of automating this ?
<Arie_> leather: says false
<StDellis> what is the difference between the 386 and 686 when you boot up?
<StDellis> which should  be using
<Orborde> frogzoo: It's called a joke :)
<frogzoo> Arie_: start with the basics - try 'ping -s 500 www.yahoo.com'
<Orborde> frogzoo: I'm trying to find about 3 NICs so I can make myself a router.
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: double click to make it say true
<Arie_> ok
<kayde> frogzoo, Do i Ctr+alt+backspace after saving new xorg.conf file?
<Orborde> frogzoo: Or should I just buy a big ol' switch and play with that?
<redguy> ashley3453: since nobody seems to know, how about reading nvtv's documentation? /usr/share/doc/nvtv is a good place to look for it
<Arie_> leather: do i have to close extensions too?
<ashley3453> redguy, thanks
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: extentions?
<frogzoo> Orborde: ok - lol - but the chipset on those might work, then again, I wouldn't bet on it
<Arie_> of firefox
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: like?
<kayde> redguy, do i Ctr+alt+backspace when i save xorg.conf file?
<frogzoo> Orborde: would 3 x intel pro 10/100 be doable ?
<Arie_> like chatzilla which i'm using to chat to u guys
<Arie_> lol
<Orborde> frogzoo: If I can find them for under about $10 each, maybe.
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: IDK, maybe...
<Arie_> ok
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: firefox has to read the settings
<Orborde> frogzoo: Not sure whether I should just buy a plain ol' hardware router/switch, though.
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: after the change
<Arie_> Goldfish: U there?
<Goldfish> Arie_: Had to jump on a another machine to find this link: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html.en
<frogzoo> Orborde: you can do some funky qos stuff with iptables - it's an option - re: driver support http://www.scyld.com/eepro100.html
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: this worked for me... got this tip from the LUG
<redguy> kayde: well you should restart X after changing xorg.conf
<Orborde> frogzoo: So that would be an option in favor of buying a stack of NICs?
<Goldfish> Arie_: That article is a keeper. It gives a detailed description of you custom build kernels and/or third party modules (like Realtek's drivers), into .deb packages
<chrismurf> This is not a sane question... How hard is it to recompile nautilus for ubuntu?  Can I just pull the source out of the package, and recompile it or something?  How much pain am I in for?
<Arie_> Goldfish: I have to restart this client
<Arie_> brb
* Orborde wonders whether he has any NICs in his box o' hardware
<pundai> hey can anyone tell me how i can downgrade the ipw2200 driver for breezxy
<tga> hey.. I'm having some trouble connecting to my bluetooth phone.. anyone played with obexftp and friends lately?
<slew> how can i keep hda1 unmounted? it wants to remount at restart.
<M_Wettendorff>  frogzoo: i now have a keyboard indicator right next to the workspace selector... and it sais "DnK" but it still has a difrent layout..
<leather_n_luv> slew: it is in "/etc/fstab"
<mjr> slew, edit /etc/fstab, add "noauto" to options, a # to the beginning of the line, or remove the line altogether
<[adw] > to look for atheros chipset from some of my mlinux.org cohorts.
<slew> thx
<leather_n_luv> slew: in the 'options' portion, put 'noauto'
<M_Wettendorff>  frogzoo: normaly i have to press SHIFT 2 to get the " but that is placed on a difrent place with my current settings
<Arie_> Goldfish: Can you post that link again?
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: you manage to get a kb selector onto your task bar?
<Goldfish> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html.en
<Orborde> What file do I need to delete to reset my GTK theme switching-tude?
<leather_n_luv> Arie_: is it faster at all?
<Goldfish> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180
<M_Wettendorff>  I got a Keyboard indicator.. cant finde the selector
<Arie_> not that one
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: just left click - & you can change installed kbs
<Arie_> leather not really so i installed the fasterfox extension
<Arie_> much better
<Goldfish> Aries_: Have you read this from ubuntu's site on the realtek? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<Goldfish> Aries_: They have some info on it.....
<Arie_> ok
<Goldfish> Aries_: Custom building kernel modules is what you do when all other options don't work, i.e. try any other thing first!
<M_Wettendorff>  No good..  still the same...
<slew> leather_n_luv, mjr, thanks =] 
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: system -> prefs -> kb -> layout - now add danish
<Arie_> ok the card is included in my PCI Bridge
<Arie_> In Device Manager
<slew> leather_n_luv, mjr, if i wanted to make that hda1 readable to a user, how would i do that?
<Arie_> It even lists Linksys as the OEM
<M_Wettendorff>  i have added that.. but no good
<Arie_> Goldfish?
<Goldfish> Arie_: I don't care who the company is. The real key is the chipset, in this realtek. Several other rows point out ndiswrapper. The "XP" driver they are referring to is probably firmware for the card, which is the only reason it would work on both windows and ubuntu.
<Arie_> Ok
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: do you now have a 'US' on your taskbar?
<leather_n_luv> slew: "man fstab" has useful info, but not enough sometimes... but in your case, it should answer the questions you have better than i
<Arie_> Well I'm telling you the card is in my Device Manager
<Arie_> How do I get it to work?
<Arie_> :(
<slew> leather_n_luv, thanks =] 
<leather_n_luv> and you're quite welcome.  look for 'options' in man fstab...
<Goldfish> Arie_: This is the ubuntu article on ndiswrapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<M_Wettendorff>  nop..
<Arie_> Yeah I tried following it
<Arie_> It won't install the driver
<dookie> can anyone help me get my video card working, just got ubuntu running
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: right click task bar -> add to panel -> #### (something) -> kb  {my batteries are flat, so this is from memory}
<Arie_> I hate NdisWrapper :P
<Goldfish> I'm not really familiar the ubuntu's device manager yet....I see...looks some a slick frontend for lspci.
<Arie_> I don;t know how to make it work
<Goldfish> Well...basically you can try to download realtek's 2.6.x kernel module, and use the newbies doc to build a module against your current kernel. I can't cover all that in an IRC channel chat.
<Goldfish> Sorry!
<Arie_> I have no idea what you mean
<Arie_> Ok
<Arie_> Thanks for your help though
<frogzoo> dookie: whats your gfx card?
<dookie> it's an ati 9200
<M_Wettendorff>  the only keyboard thing i have is "Keyboard Accessibilty status" and 'keyboard indicator"
<qt2> gn
<qt2> *hm
<frogzoo> dookie: synaptic -> add 'fglrx' - reboot :) (maybe need to tweak, but try that 1st)
<dookie> when i start up ubuntu using integrated graphics it loads fine, but when i try using my pci card it get stuck before i can log in
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'stuck'?
<dookie> get stuck on starting hotplug subsystems, no clue what that's all about
<frogzoo> dookie: which pci card?
<frogzoo> dookie: why do you think it's your gfx card causing the prob?
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: keyboard indicator's what you want
<tga> Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Device or resource busy
<tga> does this ring a bell to anyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dookie: have you tried a different slot?
<dookie> i don't know if it is, it's just when i set my bios to use integrated graphics everything loads correctly, but when i set it to pci ubuntu won't load
<frogzoo> tga: suggest google perhaps
<Kamping_Kaiser> tga: any more info?
<cast> ummm. where are the debootstrap docs? the wiki is empty
<tga> thanks frogzoo, I'm googling away already
<Kamping_Kaiser> dookie: are your irq's set to auto in bios?
<M_Wettendorff> Frog: I have placed that on there.. But no mather what i do, i cant get promicition to chace the layout
<tga> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm trying to connect to my bluetooth phone but I keep running into trouble
<dookie> no, would a different slot matter, it works fine in windows
<tga> Kamping_Kaiser, I didn't get further than getting the first obexftp --list of the phone
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: but if you click the "US" can you see a danish option?
<Orborde> What files are controlled by GTK2?
<tga> heh, keyboards.. I have a Dutch keyboard here that's causing me a ton of trouble
<tga> I have no backspace/pipe key atm
<Kamping_Kaiser> tga: not sure what your problem is. sounds like you might need to email the devs of whatever app it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch!
<Kamping_Kaiser> no pipe :(
* tga nods
* Kamping_Kaiser hands tga a portugese keyboard
<frogzoo> dookie: I would really suggest you 1st try your luck with the fglrx driver - youl want that for 3d anyhow
<cast> ahh nvm. ill use the knoppix docs
<tga> Kamping_Kaiser, http://www.mgi.net.au/main/Nokia_6230i this is what I'm trying to do
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll have a look tga
<dookie> thought i read in the forums that ubuntu came with that, and that i'd just be re-installing it
<dookie> the fglrx driver i mean
* Kamping_Kaiser has to stop using 5 things at once :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> net is way to slow
<frogzoo> dookie: no - the stock driver is 'ATI'
<dookie> i'm reading in this forum here that breezy comes with the 8.16.20 driver, is that not true?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant help you tga, bit outside my experiance :(
<tga> oh well, thanks for looking
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell dookie about ati
<twitch101> how do i compile tar.bz2 files and binarys?
<dookie> !tell kamping_kaiser what's that?
<cast> twitch101: that doesn't quite might sense. what are you trying to do?
<frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> I guess fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: a tar is an archive
<frogzoo> tar = tape archive
<twitch101> i just downloaded kbear from the debian list or whatever and i need to know how to compile so it runs like a .exe
<M_Wettendorff> frogzoo: have now delete the danish keyboard..  that chance the indicator to say "USA" then i added the danish layout again (Looks as the right one) but i cant use it..
<twitch101> im used to windows....
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: isnt it in the repositories?
<M_Wettendorff> you to..
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: damn - did you check the box in layout to enable the danish?
<twitch101> it might be but im using a live CD and i cant change the install destination to my external HD
<leather_n_luv> WTF is 'slamr'?
<M_Wettendorff> nop.. but let me try it
<twitch101> a link to the repository would at best get me started...
<frogzoo> dookie: this is exactly what you need for fglrx https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<chris86wm> could someone help me install zapping on ubuntu. here is the instructions but the make no since to me http://zapping.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/view/Main/CompileAndInstall
<M_Wettendorff> yea...  Now it finaly works..
<chris86wm> *they
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: woot! - whew
<keiron> hello
<chris86wm> anyone good at compiling?
<ashok> hi
<twitch101> i need help with compiling too
<frogzoo> chris86wm: define 'good'
<twitch101> they said its in the repositories
<keiron> i would like to be able to send email from my ubuntu installation using thunderbird. in windows i install an SMTP software to do it for me. in ubuntu, should i install sendmail to do this form me?
<chris86wm> well i cant get this to work http://zapping.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/view/Main/CompileAndInstall
<M_Wettendorff> Thanks for the help.. i proberly need more help, when im going to install more things
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: what version of ubuntu
<twitch101> 5.04 hoary hedgehog
<frogzoo> keiron: you don't want sendmail - just define an SMTP server for outbound
<chris86wm> i would apt-get it but its the older version and the new one has recording
<Kamping_Kaiser> chris86wm: got build-essenal installed?
<frogzoo> M_Wettendorff: yw
<keiron> frogzoo: i don't have any access to an SMTP server, i need to make my own machine an SMTP server
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: just a tic
<dookie> ok frogzoo thanks, so i just installed ubuntu 5.10 and now i need to go get fglrx, everything else in my comp is what came with the dell, anything else i need to go get or should that be good?
<twitch101> alright
<chris86wm> not sure
<chris86wm> let me check
<frogzoo> keiron: usually your ISP will let you use their SMTP mail server - usually it just "mail.ISP.NET"
<chris86wm> Kamping_Kaiser: its called build-essential right?
<frogzoo> keiron: try ping mail.yourisp.net.xxx
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: http://packages.ubuntu.com/Hoary/net/kbear
<mebaran151> anyone here have a 5G iPod
<Kamping_Kaiser> !build-essential
<twitch101> is that already compiled?
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: Are you on ritalin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: yes
<keiron> frogzoo: my isp doesn't :). doesn't matter, i installed sendmail and it worked first time (smtp set to localhost port 25) :)
<fr500> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes it is chris86wm (had to check)
<twitch101> thanks alot
<mebaran151> I would like to sync my iPod with gtkpod
<mebaran151> but it does not work....
<fr500> does anyone use multisync and a cell phone?
<mebaran151> I am sad...
<mebaran151> it fails only silently
<fr500> mebaran151: tried banshee?
<mebaran151> banshee
<mebaran151> just freezes
<mebaran151> I thought of that :)
<frogzoo> keiron: cool
<chris86wm> nope, let me install it
<mebaran151> when I try to select a menu action it dies
<M_Wettendorff> How long time will there go, before the SPM tells that firefox can be upgradet?
<fr500> mebaran151: weird
<finite0> i just installed breezy on lvm on raid-1, with a separate /boot that is neither raid nor lvm, and everything seemed to go as expected during install. But then, booting hangs after the initrd's splashscreen.
<Kamping_Kaiser> mebaran151: if it fails silently, launch it from a terminal
<finite0> when i use lvdiskscren while booted from a live cd, it doesn't see my raid and complains about a duplicate pvid on the two raid disks.
<twitch101> kamping_kaiser: it said 404 not found
<finite0> but then it sees the raid and ignores the disks after i do a lvm pvdisplay /dev/md0
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's up on my screen right now -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/Hoary/net/kbear sure it's not there?
<finite0> any suggestions ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoary lowercase
<twitch101> maybe my isp blocking it
<twitch101> 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: make the H lowercase
<twitch101> ok
<twitch101> god your genius
<finite0> when i try to boot I get the splash screen, loading modules, then back to text... "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel. Loading please wait...." then nothing. just hangs.
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: scroll down to the bottom for the link
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure if those depends are part of the base system or not
<twitch101> i found it thanks
<finite0> do I need to make a new initrd to boot off lvm on raid? shouldn't the installer have made this work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably not if it's a kdeapp
<Kamping_Kaiser> finite0: how long for?
<twitch101> it will open by itself and install by itself right?
<twitch101> it still shows as a .deb file and iono what to do with them
<frogzoo> finite0: looks like it finds your kernel fine - sometimes defining the path to init as well helps
<finite0> Kamping_Kaiser: indefinitely.
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: you install it with 'sudo dpkg -i debname.deb` ina  terminal
<finite0> frogzoo: how would i do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> finite0: oh, ok. that's a bit longer then my record 30 seconds ;)
<twitch101> oooo ok is there anything i have to change to make it go to my external HD
<Zen> How do I get 3D to work in Ubuntu AMD64 w/ an ATI card?
<chris86wm> WTF, it wont let me install build-essential because for some crazy reason it doesnt see that my ubuntu cd is in the drive!?
<deFrysk> chris86wm, comment your cd entry out in sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: try to install it on the live cd, and copy the packages out of /var/cache/apt/archives
<frogzoo> finite0: add to /boot/grub/menu.lst the line "initrd /boot/migrt24.gz" or similiar
<twitch101> k
<dookie> well thank you both, we'll see how the new driver works
<Kamping_Kaiser> if yhou can install on a live cd, that's the best way  (gets dependainces as well)
<chris86wm> there it goes
<finite0> frogzoo: but it's booting from the initrd already.
<dirkson> Hello all. I'm desparately trying to get wvdial to run at startup. Could anyone help me? >.<
<finite0> so grub must know about the initrd, right?
<twitch101> Kamping_Kaiser: which .deb file to i use? do i use the archive manager to take the files out of the .tar.gz?
<chris86wm> still configuring libc6............
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: have you installed it on the live cd?
<twitch101> i dont know what to put for "debname.deb
<budai> ison Orby
<budai> ison ogra
<budai> oh
<twitch101> or do i do those exact words?
<Kamping_Kaiser> twitch101: the one you downloaded from packages. ubuntu
<frogzoo> finite0: mmm mumble - Id put it in, cos it can't hurt - also, do you have mount points for your various filesystems?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no. debname.deb is the paacke name from ubuntu.com
<chris86wm> Kamping_Kaiser: ok i got it installed
<twitch101>  so i do type that ok i thought you were using it as a variable
<finite0> i have only what the installer gave me... my two filesystems are /boot and /, and /boot is /dev/hda1 and / should be /dev/mapper/myvg-root
<Kamping_Kaiser> chris86wm: cool
<finite0> the only way i have of mounting my filesystem and looking at it is by booting from the live cd, where lvm at first seems to see the raid physical volumes as lvm PVs
<twitch101> ok and here is what i got for typing what you typed "dpkg: unknown option -1
<Kaiser_Eats> bbl
<chris86wm> Kamping_Kaiser: well i got build-essentials installed lol
<finite0> ... but lvm then sees the raid as it's PV after lvm pvdisplay /dev/md0
<Kaiser_Eats> chris86wm: now you can try and compile :)
<Szehne> can someone walk me through the compiling process from C++ source to executable?
<brownie17> can anyone tell me, is there a way to load different sessions for different users automatically?
<Szehne> please
<finite0> this is my first lvm experience and so far I am very unimpressed. From reading the wiki it sounds like LVM was almost default in breezy installer... sure am glad that didn't happen
<brownie17> Szehne, it is often difficult to get a response in here, even when you know someone knows the answer to your problem, keep trying
<brownie17> Szehne, and don't get told off for repeating, because you weren't answered a reasonably easy question.
<twitch101> anybody know where i go from "dpkg: unknown option -1
<twitch101> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<twitch101> Use dselect for user-friendly package management;
<twitch101> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<twitch101> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<twitch101> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<twitch101> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<twitch101> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<frogzoo> Szehne: g++ prog.c -o prog
<brownie17> twitch101, pastebin!!!!
<twitch101> yes i know srry....
<brownie17> that;s ok
<frogzoo> twitch101: that should be an 'i' (as in eye) - not '1' as in one
<brownie17> you'll be lucky if you don't get banned
<Szehne> frogzoo- what's all of this that i hear about make-files and stuff
<twitch101> omg.....so tired alright
<Pygi> Szehne: your making your own app? any gui? anjuta?
<brownie17> who knows where i can find a bigger help site for any linux distro?
<Szehne> i was just trying to make helloworld using the gnome builder tool
<brownie17> sorry, i mean help channel
<frogzoo> Szehne: makefiles are the config files to a tool called make - that takes care of automating the build process - usually just a "make config; make ; make install" is all you need - but always check the docs/readmes
<dabaR> brownie17: they are gnu/linux distros mostly, and #linux exists
<Szehne> so basically, i just cd into the dir with the makefile and type make... blablabla
<frogzoo> Szehne: like I say, that usual - but always read the readme & install files
<twitch101> frogzoo do you know if i need to type the whole path to make it find the .deb on my external HD
<frogzoo> twitch101: indeed you do
<twitch101> ok
<Szehne> cool, it's just i'm a c# developer coming over from the darkside... to A unix... not sure which one
<frogzoo> twitch101: or just cd to the directory, & 'dpkg -i ./file.deb'
<twitch101> its a live cd
<frogzoo> twitch101: same deal
<twitch101> so far im going to go with kaisers idea and install it default and copy it to my HD fro there
<Szehne> i really can't decide- i'd like to go with linux, but i was also told that i could learn a lot more from a BSD...
<twitch101> i didnt understand what you told really either....
<brownie17> Szehne, um.,.. i think BSD is *nix
<[Jonne] > Szehne, are you the guy from ubuntuforums?
<Szehne> brownie17-> it is, of course; but things are very different
<Szehne> jonne> what meanest thou?
<[Jonne] > did you post a thread about that bsd thing in ubuntuforums?
<brownie17> who knows anything about sessions and changing desktop managers!?
<Szehne> na- the only thing i posted there was for help for my bloody laptop wireless card... which still won't work
<Szehne> i try to not play with fire... especially on USENET
<[Jonne] > so you're not this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99363 ?
<mahangu>  brownie17 shoot
<twitch101> at least your laptop can take a newer pc card.....unlike my t55C thinkpad AKA"the brick"
<david__> ubotu on?
<ubotu> I don't know, david__
<twitch101> *755C
<dabaR> Szehne: you can perhaps learn as much, just about a different thing, and many things on GNU/Linux have been sugar coated, which have not on BSD, that is what they mean perhaps, cause you will have a harder time with some things there(harder meaning more work). Most of us here, I believe, were not really BSD users ever, so can not answer that.
<david__> far out that was quick
<Szehne> na- if i posted anything, it'd be under the name "Szehne"
<lanjelot> hi, is there a way to active the Trash feature when i delete files from a monted partition ?
<dabaR> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<dabaR> oh
<david__> ubotu can you help me wit my modem
<ubotu> david__: I haven't a clue
<dabaR> david__: ubotu is a bot. read the private messages he will send you.
<ardchoille> how do I disable the Bluetooth service
<Szehne> (please don't flame me): is linux or bsd easier for complete customization and minimalistic design? which is easier to develop on (though, i'm interested in straight X design)
<ardchoille> I think it's hcip, but I am not for sure
<Glossary> it sais i dont have enough priviliges to access the "home" folder!!! how can i fix it
<dabaR> Szehne: I told you most here never used BSD. also, it is GNU/LInux, and we mostly all use Ubuntuof all the different Gnu/LInuxes.
<dabaR> which are all different among themselves.
<Szehne> gotcha- i'll go elsewhere with that question
<twitch101> alright somebody can they write me a terminal command to install kbear that is located here "/media/usbdisk/a"
<dabaR> Szehne: or rephrase to make it one about ubuntu.
<twitch101> this is in ubuntu
<Szehne> i understand
<Glossary> PLEASE help.
<frogzoo> !tell david__ about modems
* xota saluda!
<Szehne> but sometimes people of wisdom gather in IRC with more than one distribution or OS of experience
<dabaR> Glossary: open a terminal, and type ls /home and post the line related to your home folder to this channel, please.
<frogzoo> ping
<david__> ubotu where can i get drivers for my 536EP data fax modem?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, david__
<david__> y not
<Glossary> dabaR, root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Desktop/Downloads/Data/cpani # ls /home
<Glossary> bandmin-install  exim4-install  ftpup-install  hybrid-shells  ubuntu
<dabaR> david__: he answers keywords, like...
<ardchoille> ubotu: can be hilarious at times :)
<ubotu> ardchoille: Do they come in packets of five?
<ardchoille> lol
<twitch101> ok whatever i give up thanks for tryin to help i guess ill just stick to windows
<dabaR> Glossary: sorry, ls -l /home, and only the one line that is for ubuntu
<twitch101> laters
<dabaR> see ya
<david__> sorry
<david__> i didnt know it was a bot
<Glossary> dabaR,  drwx-----x  47 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 2005-12-07 09:56 ubuntu
<mebaran151> yay I got it to work
<mebaran151> hal was being mean
<Glossary> those other folders other than ubuntu I didnt add them!!!
<dabaR> Glossary: if you are the ubuntu user, you have proper permissions.
<Glossary> i was installing a huge file.. probably it did that
<dabaR> ubotu repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Glossary> dabaR, how can i have full access?
<ranman> Hello
<dabaR> david__: see, that is how he works, only if you have a keyword in mind.
<mebaran151> what's a quick way to convert my oggvorbis files to mp3
<mebaran151> without losing too much quality
<dabaR> Glossary: are you user ubuntu?
<mebaran151> 160 ogg to 160 mp3
<Glossary> dabaR, yea
<dabaR> Glossary: you have full access.
<ranman> Hello?
<Glossary> dabaR,  how come it sais cant see the folder contents?
<dabaR> Glossary: when you install some services, like the ftp you get a folder there.
<dabaR> Glossary: show me the error.
<Glossary> its when i try to open it with Nautilus
<dabaR> ranman: we dont always have time to say hello to everyone that comes in.
<dabaR> feel free to ask if you need anything.
<ranman> Hi, can you hear me?
<dabaR> Glossary: open even just the home dir?
<dabaR> ranman: hi,.
<dabaR> ^
<Glossary> dabaR, wat??
<ranman> Oh good I was just confused because of the colors...
* ranman eats his foot...
<dabaR> Glossary: the message about permissions appears when you do what?
<ranman> chmod 777 *
* dabaR still thinks its better than eating his foot.
<ranman> Ha... very funny
<Glossary> dabaR, when i double click on "home"
<dabaR> Glossary: when logged in as ubuntu?
<Glossary> dabaR, yup
<Glossary> dabaR, there's a red square with a white X on the folder
<dabaR> Glossary: well, it should work, looking at the permissions. did it start after you used chmod 701 /home/ubuntu, like amaranth told you?
<Glossary> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "home".
<MAPD> hi
<ranman> you need to sudo in and type in "chmod 777 /home/*"
<yatesy> err
<ranman> and whatever the option to make it recusive is
<ranman> i think its r
<yatesy> yea thats secure =)
<ranman> lol
<MAPD> help me pls
<ranman> Then learn about chmod and fix your permissions how you want them
<dabaR> MAPD: state the issue, pls.
<MAPD> for example a pc running ubuntu as a server and two connected to them is it possible to set security permissions on the other two?
<dabaR> ranman: he is user ubuntu. the owner and group of directory is ubuntu, and permissions are set to 701.
<MAPD> the server blocking ports and stuff?
<dabaR> MAPD: a server of what?
<dabaR> the Internet connnection?
<yatesy> goatse
<MAPD> dabaR just a server sometimes they call it a router
<MAPD> or something
<ranman> Hey Glossary don't do anything I tell you
<yatesy> laff u don't even know
<Glossary> dabaR, you still remember.. yea it started after the chmod + it started after i cancelled some installation in the middle of it
<ranman> OH!
<Lenny> are you trying to turn it into a firewall for the other pcs?
<MAPD> Lenny me? kind of and sharing internet
<ranman> You should Re-install thats really easy just delete everything... unless you have good data then you have to be tedious...
<ranman> by delete everything I mean like reformat
<MAPD> xspades you meant me right?
<ranman> and completly reinstall
<dabaR> try then what ranman said: "chmod -R 755 /home/ubuntu" this will make all files in your directory readable to all usrs of the system.
<Glossary> dabaR, how can i remove the red square with the X off the home folder?
<ranman> but make sure your're internet is turned off
<ranman> when you do that
<brownie17> mahangu_, why did you say shoot?
<ranman> ok
<xspades> MAPD: yes, it sounded like you want machine 1 to be inbetween the net and your other pcs
<ranman> right click on properties on the folder
<dabaR> ranman: can you explain as to why that would be a good idea, and to whom you suggested that?
<Glossary> ranman, and?
<mahangu_> brownie17, i said, ask away.. i use three different WMs
<ranman> and goto permissions and tell me what it says
<ranman> it should have lots of little check boxes
<tux75> hi there i've some troubles in installing ubuntu on my pc! it damage others partitions fs! can anybody there help me?
<Glossary> ranman, yea all disabled..
<dabaR> Glossary: the "chmod -R 755 /home/ubuntu" message above was for you
<ranman> You might have to sudo in first though...
<Glossary> dabaR, ranman  didnt work i still cant get into the folder
<ranman> only twenty four mins remaning for all of the packages to be downloaded =) no one cares...
<dabaR> MAPD: see, how it works is, there are server programs that can run on a computer. a database server, a web server, a code repository server, a internet connection server. a server program offers other machines services. in your case, if you say it givesother computers the Internet connection, and they call it a router, then it is the Internet connection server.
<ranman> One bad thing about ubuntuu is there is no root...
<dabaR> Glossary: show me the ubuntu line of ls -l /home again, please.
<xspades> ranman sudo -s
<ranman> I know
<ranman> but its still not the same
<Glossary> dabaR, oh ok now it worked i just removed the ubuntu from that line y'all gave me
<dabaR> its a feature, not a bug.
<xspades> shows me hash, i think root
<dabaR> so your /home folder itself was locked maybe.
<mebaran151> any ogg to mp3 scripts exist
<ranman> Lol... maybe but i like being able to type root on the login and impress all of my friends at school
<Glossary> ya dunno
<ranman> Uh... try google
<yatesy> yea thats impressive isn't it
<tux75> nobody can help me?
<ranman> tux? what do you need?
<dabaR> MAPD: what the internet connection(IC) server does is forward packets to computers it allows on its network. It has total control over what packets it forwards.
<ranman> Glossary how recently did you install ubuntu on this computer?
<yatesy> and iptables is not for beginners ;)
<tux75> i need one help: when i install ubuntu 5.10 on my pc it damage the fs of slackware partition.
<tux75> why??
<Glossary> ranman, two weeks or smth
<yatesy> because you told it to?
<MAPD> dabaR
<MAPD> can you advise me the programs?
<ranman> Glossary: ok then never mind...
<dabaR> MAPD: well, is the computer running the IC server program an ubuntu computer?
<MAPD> yes
<ranman> tux75: Did you check the partitions before you installed?
<dabaR> MAPD: who set it up?
<MAPD> me
<MAPD> im trying
<MAPD> :P
<MiSS_n00b> is there a way i can drag and drop files from the desktop into /usr folder it keeps saying i have to be root how do i do that
<tux75> i only say where mount it.
<MAPD> but have others in windows and i wanted them to get access too
<Glossary> ranman, why what was the q for?
<tux75> how can i check this partition?
<dabaR> ranman: you can always enable the root account. read more at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ranman> Glossary: no reason
<dabaR> MAPD: is there an Internet connection on the computers after this one?
<MAPD> and im going to run squid too
<ranman> dabaR: I know thanks dabaR but i barely every use ubuntu anyway
<MAPD> no
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: why move files into the /usr folder?
<MiSS_n00b> im trying to install gyache
<MAPD> dabaR know what
<Glossary> okkay
<MiSS_n00b> and i unzipped them to the desktop they were sposed to go in the uisr folder
<MAPD> i have to go to school now
<MAPD> youll explain me later
<MAPD> .)
<ranman> Are there any good graphing calculators that you guys would suggest?
<MAPD> texas instruments
<MAPD> or hp
<Glossary> how can i be root??
<Glossary> and access all the folders?
<SCMark> Glossary: with sudo
<MAPD> byebye
<ranman> Type in sudo -s and then your pass word
<dabaR> Glossary: use sudo. and visit the page I referenced above to learn more.
<tux75> Glossary, u must to do: "sudo -s"
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: how do you know where they are supposed to go?
<NewIRC> i do a sudo apt-get install xboard , when this command finish ?  where i can find the program ?
<Glossary> tux75, dont work.
<Glossary> dabaR, what page man?
<dabaR> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<highvoltage> what's the package name for the linux kernel sources in ubuntu?
<ranman> all: well, goodnight... nice meeting you all hope I wasn't to annoying =) and here glossary http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<MiSS_n00b> well because on my desktop they are in folders like usr/lib/win32/
<dabaR> ranman: no, just work onn it some more.
<tux75> hey there. nobody know an answer to my problem?? :(
<dabaR> ranman: like, not giving advice if you are not sure.
<highvoltage> ubotu: kernel sources
<ubotu> highvoltage: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<MiSS_n00b> etc
<ranman> dabar: Ok, lol cya
<highvoltage> ubotu: in bits, yes
<MiSS_n00b> home/melz/Desktop/usr/local/share/gyach
<ubotu> highvoltage: Are you on ritalin?
<MiSS_n00b> like that
<highvoltage> ubotu: i should be
<ubotu> highvoltage: Are you smoking crack?
<dabaR> tux75: what would you consider help, as to your install having damaged your other partition?
<Madpilot> highvoltage: you can play with the bot via /msg , you know...
<highvoltage> Madpilot: yes, sorry.
<dabaR> highvoltage: aptitude search source?
<highvoltage> dabaR: not much luck there either
<Glossary> dabaR, but i need to be root in the graphical thingy.. it sais its impossible
<highvoltage> dabaR: sorry, that gives me another result to apt-cache search, somehow
<MiSS_n00b> thats what i need glossary:(
<dabaR> highvoltage: kernel-source-2.6.10 for example exists, search for kernel-source
<highvoltage> hmmm apt-get kernel-source gets a 2.4 kernel. that's weird.
<dabaR> Glossary: for what reason do you need to be root?
<Glossary> dabaR, i wanna create files and edit them using the Graphical interface
<Glossary> MiSS_n00b, :)
<Glossary> ubotu, hey
<ubotu> hola
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: did you try running those files while they are where they are?
<MiSS_n00b> yes nothing happens
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: nothing never happened, cause its nothing.
<MiSS_n00b> if i try moving them like this "mv /home/melz/Desktop/usr/lib/win32/tsd32.dll /usr/lib/win32/tsd32.dll"  it says "mv: cannot move `/home/melz/Desktop/usr/lib/win32/tsd32.dll' to `/usr/lib/win32/tsd32.dll': No such file or directory"
<MiSS_n00b> what am i doing wrong?
<Razor-X> hy does ndiwrapper refuse to comile on 2.6.12-10-686 ?
<Razor-X> *why
<Razor-X> *ndiswrapper
<Razor-X> *compile
<MiSS_n00b> lol
<Razor-X> wow, that was a lot of typos
<MiSS_n00b> typonese:P
<Razor-X> errr, it compiles
<dabaR> Razor-X: spam
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: it means the first file name you said does not exist.
<Razor-X> but, I try and load it, and it gives me an error of wrong module format
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: what are the files, a program?
<Razor-X> dabaR: my thought process isn't efficient enough to catch all my spelling errors in one run-through
<MiSS_n00b> yes they are gyach enhanced files
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: so a program?
<MiSS_n00b> yes a program
<dabaR> and what is the command to run it, gyach?
<tux75> dabaR, i reinstalled an image of damages partitions so i need help to install ubuntu without any others troubles.
<MiSS_n00b> yep
<dabaR> tux75: is it now installed?
<MiSS_n00b> command not found
<Glossary> lol sweet bot
<Glossary> ubotu, how ya doin' ?
<Glossary> ubotu, how you doing?
<ubotu> Glossary: No idea
<ubotu> Glossary: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<ubuntu_> yea sorry its Glossary
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: and when you try running it, what exactly happens? remember, nothing can not happen.
<ubuntu_> anyway dabaR i said
<thoreauputic> ah ubotu is back
<MiSS_n00b> root@ubuntu:~ # gyach
<MiSS_n00b> -bash: gyach: command not found
<MiSS_n00b> sorry
<MiSS_n00b> if i try to open it from the gyach icon in the gui it does notrhing:-S
<MiSS_n00b> this is so confusing
<dabaR> MiSS_n00b: ya, its not in your path at all. but, what exact folder is the gyach executable file in? you can find out by trying to get ls to echo it, or just browse to it using nautilus the file manager window.
<Razor-X> or try a ``locate gyach''
<tux75> ubuntu is not installed yet. it didn't work
<Glossary> dabaR, lossary dabaR, i wanna create files and edit them using the Graphical interface
<Glossary> vadimII whats that btw?
<MiSS_n00b> home/melz/Desktop/usr/local/bin/gyach is where it is
<tux75> so i removed it in the hope of any help from community
<Razor-X> MiSS_n00b: then simply ``/home/melz/Desktop/usr/local/bin/gyach'' should work
<MiSS_n00b> ooh /home/melz/Desktop/usr/local/bin/gyach: error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MiSS_n00b> ok i need that
<Nikusan> What's the difference between restricted copyright and non-free in the repos?
<YukiIkyuta> MiSS_n00b, install libltdl3
<YukiIkyuta> MiSS_n00b, do you know how to install packages?
<thoreauputic> rob1: a member running as root? Strange if so
<dabaR> Nikusan: in the repos where? usually restricted and non-free is meant to be same.
<MiSS_n00b> sudo apt-get install libltdl3
<YukiIkyuta> MiSS_n00b, try a console!
<MiSS_n00b> that
<MiSS_n00b> is working
<MiSS_n00b> ty
<thoreauputic> ah he left
<MiSS_n00b> a console :O
<Glossary> GUYS please help i think ive been HACKED.. whats VadimII !!!!
<MiSS_n00b> i'm not called n00b for nothin ;)
<rob1> thoreauputic, heck no
<rob1> thoreauputic, just messing with #debian
<YukiIkyuta> Glossary, no one will listen if you yell!
<Durban> hey, can u guys help me, Ive never used Linux, and I just built a 64 bit machine, does anyone know where i can find out if my hardware is compatible
<tux75> dabaR, may i hope in your help to understand how intall ubuntu again without any troubles?
<thoreauputic> Glossary: what makes you think yoou've been hacked?
<thoreauputic> rob1: OK :)
<yatesy> Durban: use dmesg and see if its been detected
<dabaR> tux75: ask me a specific question, and I will be glad to help. how did the slackware partition get damaged?
<MiSS_n00b> well now im getting (gyach:7140): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<dabaR> tux75: meaning, in what way?
<Glossary> im not yelling dude
<liable> rob1: thats a strange thing to say.
<MiSS_n00b> i guess i better ask the gyach ppls :-S
<Durban> well, My machines not here yet, its shipping from the US, so i was gonna see if i could find any documentation before i downloaded Linux
<thoreauputic> MiSS_n00b: don't run it aas root
<Nikusan> dabaR, in my sources.list some of the apt lines have restricted, some have both restricted and non-free. So they're the same thing?
<thoreauputic> *as
<YukiIkyuta> MiSS_n00b, did you install the package?
<MiSS_n00b> yeah it installed
<YukiIkyuta> Oops, didn't read back ..
<YukiIkyuta> Make sure X is open, and make sure you're trying to run gyach as the user logged into X.
<tux75> i used simply the installation procedure of ubuntu. about slackware partition i said where mount the partition and not more.
<dabaR> Nikusan: you likely have a debian repo, so I suggest you post your sources.list to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, so we can tell you which lines are safe to use.
<redguy|work> Glossary: does that mean that you successfully configured apache?
<Durban> So does anyone know a good place to find hardware compatability documentation, as well as will this distro work with a 64 bit machine
<liable> rob1: well, you just gained the attention of one op...
<rob1> liable, no, just checking that they are still running that bot that says "root has landed" when you log in as root (I'm not root btw!)
<MiSS_n00b> oh w00t it works tyvm for your help guys:D:D
<YukiIkyuta> MiSS_n00b, good job.
<rob1> liable, probably
<MiSS_n00b> yay
<liable> rob1: ok.
<tux75> the 1st question maybe: are there installations parameter that i can set to proced "as expert" to have a best control of procedure?
<GTroy> Durban: find a local linux group and get a free live cd
<chenman> hi
<YukiIkyuta> Durban, you bet it'll work with 64-bit.
<tux75> the 2nd may be who authorized ubuntu installer to modify slackware filesystem?
<dabaR> Nikusan: check out http://gnu.org/philosophy/categories.html for a discussion on categories of software.
<Nikusan> thanks dabaR
<tux75> 3rd: do you know any step2step installation tutorial, to know how procede surelly?
<dabaR> Durban: the wiki.ubuntu.com site.
<dabaR> Nikusan: also paste your sources.list to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, cause normally there is no non-free free distinction specifically explicitly mentioned in the ubuntu components.
<dabaR> !components
<ubotu> components is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<YukiIkyuta> tux75, *you* authorised the installer, quite likely.
<thoreauputic> tux75: you know about #ubuntu-it , right ?
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Durban> sweet, i just need to find if my Asrock 939 mobo is supported , im pretty confident my ati card will be supported, my mobo just has shit loads of onboard stuff that i need to be supported
<dabaR> tux75: if you dont give it permission, or do it yourself, installer does not change any partition.
<infectedfx> Hello ppl
<dabaR> tux75: unfort, there is only a step by step tutorial for how to go about the "install-on-my-whole-drive" install, which is self-explanatory anyhow.
<topyli> tux75: 1. to do an expert install, press F1 to see the boot options. one should be "server" or "expert" IIRC. 2. the installer doesn't modify any filesystems save those you give it permission to
<infectedfx> Quick question I donwload I mean install the Enlightenment on my ubuntu, but now I forgot how can I start from there
<dabaR> tux75: if you already screwed up the normal install, the expert one won't be much use.
<redguy|work> infectedfx: try a longer question
<infectedfx> ok :)
<joedj> does ubuntu (kunbutu in fact) install things like the XDamage and Composite extensions by default? how would i tell if i have them?
<infectedfx> Longer question I donwload I mean install the Enlightenment on my ubuntu, but now I forgot how can I start from there
<ubuntu_> IT has something to do with that chmod thing you gave me man !!!!!
<tux75> i know #ubuntu-it but people don't seem able to help me, thoreauputic
<tux75> YukiIkyuta, i haven't uathorised nothin, expecially fs modification. by the way i have denied any permissions (if provided by default).
<topyli> joedj: it doesn't enable them
<redguy|work> infectedfx: no go, still can't understand you
<GTroy> infectedfx try the login screen under session
<joedj> topyli: so they are installed, but disabled?
<ubuntu_> dabaR, man!
<dabaR> infectedfx: how do you enter enlightenment, is that it?
<topyli> joedj: afaik they are part of x now
<GTroy> log out, and then select session
<infectedfx> ok well I went into the synaptic and install  Enlightenment, I want to use it instead of gnome, but when I boot up to choose the session is not there.. so how can I use it or start using it
<dabaR> tux75: how was the partition modified?
<topyli> joedj: you can enable them yourself if you want the eye candy (and your hardware is up to it)
<joedj> ah, i do indeed have 'em installed (libxdamage1 and libxcomposite1 packages)
<joedj> topyli: know how, offhand?
<chito> hey
<chito> wazup
<dabaR> infectedfx: what I would do, is visit the ubuntuforums.org, and search for enlightenment.
<infectedfx> ok do u know the website for the forum by chance?
<ubuntu_> could someone help me please??
<infectedfx> lol sorry
<infectedfx> I gotta :)
<topyli> joedj: edit xorg.conf. in section "extensions" add option "composite" "enable"
<tux75> dabaR, i have slackware on /dev/hda5. after ubuntu installer works slackware askme for fsck manual start coz fs was damaged!
<chito> how can i hack user password from yahoo messenger? pls.help me
<dabaR> tux75: that is not common. that is all I can tell you about it.
<dabaR> chito: what, sorry?
<topyli> joedj: in section "device", add option "RenderAccel" "true" and option "AllowGLXWithComposite"
<infectedfx> how can i hack user password from yahoo messenger? pls.help me <-- mm dude I think u r in the wrong place.. lol
<ubuntu_> dabaR, please man
<dabaR> chito: can you explain, using commmon terms?
<dabaR> ubuntu_: what is wrong? explain your issue clearly.
<joedj> topyli: hrm, i haven't got an Extensions section, think it's ok just to add it? doh, i was explicitly told to set RenderAccel to false by the ubuntu documentation for the nvidia driver :)
<topyli> joedj: with ati cards the RenderAccel option should be replaced with "backiingstore"
<chito> i want to get the password of my gf in her ym, can u help me?
<tux75> ok, thanks for now. i hope to use well your help. i'll say you all when i did.
<brownie17> chito, illegal, don't ask here and don't try
<chito> ok.sorry
<brownie17> chito, why do you want it,there are less illegal methods, pm me
<chito> just want help
<topyli> joedj: then you can run "xcompmgr -cfF" for example
<infectedfx> chito: first I believe u r in the wrong channel , second, u can ask that in a hack channel or crack channel
<chito> sorry guys
<ubuntu_> dabaR, something called vadimII keeps opening alone and eating my CPU % each time i kill it with the manager it sais it needs the password i put anything and it gets killed + its getting me disconnected whenever it runs
<topyli> joedj: the "Extensions" section goes under "the "module" section. but i don't know what it means that you were explicitly told not to do it...
<infectedfx> well dabaR I dont see anything about what I ask.. but anyway can u just give me an idea where am I suppost to go?
<topyli> chito: ask her
<joedj> topyli: the docs for the nvidia driver say that RenderAccel has a slow memory leak/crashing problem
<dabaR> ubuntu_: and you used what exact command?
<topyli> joedj: bummer :)
<ubuntu_> command? System Monitor man..
<joedj> topyli: trying it out anyway. will that also enable the XDamage extension, or just composite?
<topyli> joedj: oh i haven't tried xdamage
<dabaR> ubuntu_: if you use man less, your sentences will be more pleasant to read, as a side note. What command exactly did you run, you said some chmod I told you? i told you a safe command. what did you run?
<topyli> joedj: i had fun with composite for like 10 minutes and disabled it then :)
<joedj> topyli: hehe, i see
<joedj> topyli: what's that xcompmgr command do? it's being apt-got now
<topyli> joedj: that's what actually draws the shadows and fade effects
<dabaR> infectedfx: I am having a hard time connecting to the forums for some reason.
<Fujitsu> dabaR, what do you mean?
<ubuntu_> dabaR, the one you gave me i dont know if it has anything to do with it
<ubuntu_> how can i just stop it from running like that?
<Durban> you know I just really cant find if my Asrock 939 dual motherboard is supported by any linux distros, I dunno what im doing weong
<Durban> weong*
<Durban> wrong*
<UbuKen> Ubuntu is very impressive. Somehow I acquired a low impression of it from other users, but I like what I see. Very well thought-out!!
<UbuKen> Durban, what kind of chipset does your mobo have ?
<infectedfx> yes dabaR  its ok.. not another question I jkust realise there is more than one Enlightenment enviroment, like e16 or e17 how can I install the laters one? on synaptic?
<Durban> let me find out for you, do you also need to know the onboard components, because i have to have those as well_?
<infectedfx> another question
<UbuKen> Durban, run the command lspci and see what shows up
<Durban> im on windows right now
<Durban> i have a very slow connection and dont want to spend the time downloading linux if ic ant use it
<infectedfx> order the CD Durban
<ompaul> Durban, shipit.ubuntu.com
<Durban> im running the ULI M1695 for northbridge, and the ULI M1567 for southbridge, and using a realtek sound and lan card
<Durban> will they ship to germany?
<Fujitsu> Durban, anywhere!
<thoreauputic> Durban: sure
<Renski> Durban: ..
<Durban> sweet
<Renski> err
<ompaul> Durban, is Germany on planet earth?
<Renski> what ompaul said
<Durban> will they ship to baghdad?
<thoreauputic> Durban: My Cds came from Switzerland actually :)
<Durban> sweet
<Fujitsu> Durban, who knows.
<Durban> lol
<ompaul> Durban, if your there you can order
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, the same here.
<Fujitsu> ompaul, you're, not your.
<UbuKen> poor iraqis aren't allowed widespread Internet access anyways :(
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hey, how are you mate ?
<Fujitsu> UbuKen, true.
<Renski> Speaking of which, I need to order some breezy packs
<ompaul> alive and doing a bit o work
<Durban> Thats Part of Americas "Fight against terrorism"
<UbuKen> Well, we fight a lot of things, sometimes without even knowing it.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: OK better than the opposite I guess :)
<ubuntu_> dabaR, still here?
<Renski> You mean "fight againist tyrants that won't follow our orders"?
<Durban> I know, Im an American
<Fujitsu> I will take that as a no...
<ulinskie> help! I got this error when I am installing my libmms
<ulinskie> checking for              glib-2.0... Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<brownie17> Durban, america is fucked
<ulinskie> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc'
<ulinskie> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<ulinskie> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<ulinskie> configure: error: Library requirements (                  glib-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Fujitsu> Shall we perhaps stay away from such controversial topics, everybody?
<Fujitsu> ulinskie, install glib-2.0-dev.
<ompaul> ulinskie, paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting data
<selvia> ghu
<Renski> whoops, sorry
<rjordan> GW is currently fighting 'all reason' by refusing to participate in the climate change talks.
<Fujitsu> Or something along those lines.
<Durban> Americas thign sine the 80#s has been basicly, sell them wepaons when there fighting someone we dont like, when their done, fight them because they have weapons (that we sold them )
* UbuKen hopes to hear much Ubuntu-specific discussions!
<ulinskie> Fsorry
<ulinskie> Fujitsu: thanks
<Renski> Fujitsu has point, this is a place to talk about why GW is an ape.
<Renski> *isnt
<rjordan> ubuken, where do you think you are #ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> GW?
<Renski> err
<Renski> GB
<Renski> sorry, using groupwise
<Fujitsu> Renski, OK.
<Fujitsu> Anybody have any issues that need solving?
<Renski> My brain wired back to front, and upside down.
<topyli> ulinskie: wouldn't it be easier just to apt-get install libmms in the first place?
<topyli> ulinskie: the package seems to be libmms0
<melonipoika> hi all, accidentally i changed the permissons to my whole home directory, and now when i start ubuntu i get an error message saying that the file $/HOME.dmrc doesn't have the right permissions and will be omited. I manually changed then to  have permissions 644, but i still get the same error. Is there any way to change the permissions to the default value?
<adiabatic> I have an oldish computer that I'd like to have *an* OS on, but I might be giving it away; is it possible to go through the install without putting a password on the one account on the machine, and will this make it, er, easily owned, assuming I don't put an SSH server on it?
<Renski> adiabatic: lol, yes
<ulinskie> hey...is this a political channel?
<ulinskie> I hate politics
<adiabatic> Renski: Yes on both, or just one, and if "just one", which?
<yatesy> adiabatic: its easy to change using passwd
<ulinskie> topyli: did not find it when I did libmms0\
<topyli> melonipoika: -rw-------  1 juha juha 24 2004-09-22 00:26 .dmrc
<Renski> on the ssh thing, disable it if you have a weak password. I've never been daft enough to try to set a blank password
<topyli> melonipoika: that's what i have
<joedj> topyli: by draws the shadows i assume you mean locks up hard such that C-M-F1 and C-M-Backspace don't even work? ;-)
<UbuKen> melonipoika, I have permissions 600 on my .dmrc , run "chmod 600 .dmrc" in your home directory
<topyli> ulinskie: apt-get install libmms0
<Renski> ssh isnt the only security risk
<topyli> joedj: precisely ;-)
<Fujitsu> Renski, all services are security risks!
<melonipoika> ok, thanks...
<Renski> by having a user password you prevent an attack from gaining access to root privs if he finds another way in
<Renski> Fujitsu: exactly
<ulinskie> topyli: it says "E: Couldn't find package libmms0
<ulinskie> "
<UbuKen> melonipoika, you may need to run "chmod -R 600 .dmrc" to set the perms on that entire tree
<adiabatic> Well, what services does the default install run? An sshd ain't one of 'em...
<melonipoika> i have now all the permissions in home 777, is this anyway dangerous?
<melonipoika> (i'm the only user in this computer)
* UbuKen just learned to "sudo bash" instead of "su -" :)
<rob1> just do sudo -s
* Fujitsu prefers sudo -i
<adiabatic> melonipoika: Bad hygiene, but...
<Renski> melonipoika: its not smart, no. Just chmod 700 /home/user -R it, if you must
<rob1> less typing ;)
<Fujitsu> Or -s, yes.
<topyli> ulinskie: well, it's in main so it definitely should be there. perhaps your apt configuration is b0rken
<kyncani> melonipoika: 600 for files and 700 for directories is sufficient
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<ubuntu_> dabaR, wb man..
<ubuntu_> (sorry bout the man :P)
<dabaR> its ok, depends on how you use it, too. and its ok anyhow.
<Madpilot> oddball question - anyone here run their computer's audio into a stereo amp for better sound? any advice for someone considering it?
<melonipoika> ah, i see now... but my problem is that i want to access my home directory from other disto and from windows, so with 700 i think i cannot read the files because i'm not the owner...
<topyli> adiabatic: it runs no services visible to the internet
<ubuntu_> dabaR, so ... did you get my msgs?
<dabaR> ubuntu_: no, I never got a chance to read the answer to what command you ran.
<topyli> melonipoika: you need to have identical UIDs on the distributions
<UbuKen> melonipoika, if you can change your user-id in /etc/password, and chown the files, you could get by
<ubuntu_> dabaR, i used System Monitor
<melonipoika> ah
<ubuntu_> dabaR, it keeps running!
<dabaR> no, you used chmod sometyhing.
<melonipoika> what is chown the files?
<thefish> melonipoika: (ch)ange (own)er
<UbuKen> melonipoika, it changes the numeric user ID for the file's owner
<brownie17> melonipoika, change owner
<thefish> heh
<melonipoika> ah, thanks
* UbuKen sees help all around :)
<ubuntu_> dabaR, oh chmod 777 /home i think
<ubuntu_> something like that
<topyli> NO!
<ubuntu_> anyway i think he got in cause of the apache..
<thefish> ^
<joedj> topyli: nasty stuff =P
* finite0 is now happily booted from LVM-on-RAID1
<oggah> How to view uptime in Ubuntu
* Fujitsu applauds finite0
<dabaR> ubuntu_: well, good work. you allowed every user on the computer complete access to all files, read, write/delete, and run. All files under /home.
<Fujitsu> oggah, uptime.
<oggah> k
<Madpilot> oggah: in a terminal, type uptime or w
<topyli> joedj: i don't know what's wrong. Worked For Me(TM)
<ubuntu_> ok how can i undo it?
<ubuntu_> and how can i fix it?
<dabaR> ubuntu_: yes, even an apache user could do it. so it was likely that ranman retard. I would think.
<finite0> my problem was actually unrelated to lvm or raid... it was a fiber channel PCI card that I wasn't even using that caused booting to hang. I didn't see this initially because of the "quit" parameter passed to the kernel by grub.
<infectedfx> Hello again.. :)
<ubuntu_> dabaR, yea i feel like it was him
<joedj> topyli: it's the RenderAccel thing, guess they really aren't joking
<Durban> Ok Ordered a 32 bit and a 64 bit cd, I hope that if the 64 bit doesnt work, I can get the 32 bit to work like with windows, but imnot sure
<dabaR> ubuntu_: well,, first, chmod 755 instead of 777
<fatehaze> why are all the system utilities in the menu if you can't run them as a user anyway?
<Fujitsu> Durban, 32-bit will work on 64-bit.
<infectedfx> ppl what is the diference between hoary and breezy?
<fatehaze> and why ask for a password if it just silently quits afterwards?
<finite0> why the card didn't bother the livecd or installer, i don't know
<Durban> awsome thnx guys, best support chat ever
<ubuntu_> dabaR, done
<Fujitsu> fatehaze, that will be fixed in Dapper, I believe.
<topyli> joedj: yeah. you need an old matrox card like i always buy :)
<Madpilot> infectedfx: Breezy is the latest; Hoary is the previous stable release
<Fujitsu> infectedfx, Breezy is the newer version.
<joedj> topyli: my GeForce2 isn't that far from it... :)
<dabaR> infectedfx: a search for "enlightenment" at the ubuntuforums finds many related articles, on installation, and setup, startup, modifications...
<fatehaze> Fixed as in removed, or fixed as in allowing you to run programs as root?
<Fujitsu> fatehaze, removed.
<ubuntu_> dabaR, there is new files in the /home dir!
<fatehaze> Gotcha, thanks
<infectedfx> ok so I'm in hoary how can I change to breeze?? can I do it from the source.list?
<ubuntu_> i didnt download those.. u think that guy did?
<lonewolff> hey, has anyone had any sucess getting fglrx to work on 64bit breezy? I have been following a howto and now X wont starts saying no screens found
<infectedfx> I found one dabaR but is for breeze
<infectedfx> breezy
<lonewolff> (i have an ATI Radeon X550)
<Madpilot> !tell infectedfx about upgrade
<dabaR> ubuntu_: ya, he was the one that suggested the 777 and you had some servers running(they also have users, more vulnerable to cracking)...
<kyncani> infectedfx: upgrade to breezy following the wiki page written for that
<infectedfx> ok thx Madpilot
<dabaR> ubuntu_: I cant do much about what to do, see what specifically has been done, and so on.
<Madpilot> infectedfx: np
<infectedfx> but honestly.. horay or breezy or doesn't really matter?
<fatehaze> is that new linux driver for airport extreme cards ready yet?
<melonipoika> i have some more questions :D i have installed a wireless card using nsdiswrapper. It works well, but i have to activate it manually each time i start the system using kwifimanager, even though i checked the box to start automaticly at strat up... any idea?
<topyli> ubuntu_: format your /home partition and restore your data from a known good backup
<ubuntu_> topyli, i cant do that.. i dont have partition its one HD and plenty of important stuff on it.. isnt there any other way?
<topyli> ubuntu_: if you think you're been cracked, you have to reinstall too
<kyncani> infectedfx: breezy is the stable release now. If in doubt, use it.
<infectedfx> ok thx kyncani
<kyncani> np
<ubuntu_> dabaR, the 766 chmod protects a little bit
<ubuntu_> ?
<UbuKen> Hoary... Hedgehog? Hamster?
<sanjay> My backports (mirrormax) repository doen't seem to work. is it down? (im on hoary hedgehog)
<dabaR> 755 766 still sucks.
<XsXs> how do you figure out what version of ubuntu you have?
<Fujitsu> Hedgehog...
<Madpilot> sanjay: the mirrormax backports don't exist anymore
<Fujitsu> XsXs System->About Ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> No, actually.
<XsXs> nope
<XsXs> i looked there
<sanjay> Mad: shux : ) - something else i can use to configure all my codecs, etc?
<topyli> XsXs: cat /etc/lsb_release
<Fujitsu> 
<thefish> ubuntu_: 766 will let others write to the files
<ludos> can somebody tell me why the regular debian repositories dont work with ubuntu
<thefish> ie delete
<ubuntu_> dabaR, what can i do other than format??
<Nikusan> XsXs, look where Fujitsu says, but look in "core components"
<ubuntu_> I cant like.. um, like windows run an antivirus scan or smth i dont know!
<tristan> Fujitsu : kanji wo yomu koto ga dekimasen
<Fujitsu> I did _not_ change my input method, thankyou very much Uim...
<dabaR> ubuntu_: back up your files til you learn how to take care for one. And what, is that vadimII still coming up?
<Fujitsu> tristan, I know a little Japanese, but not much. I used to know more.
<ubuntu_> dabaR, well it was.. now its not..
<infectedfx> hey guys what is the commnad to check which version of ubuntu do I have if is the hoary or breezy?
<sanjay> ubuntu_: have u tried fsck ?
<dabaR> ubuntu_: well, good.
<topyli> ubuntu_: you can try running chkrootkit and rkhunter. of course, you could run a virus scanner as well
<ubuntu_> sanjay, whats fsck ?
<tristan> Fujitsu : I know a little japanese. I try to learn more ^^
<XsXs> thank you for the help
<dabaR> sanjay: do you have a clue what the issue is?
<ubuntu_> topyli i tried chkrootkit
<thefish> hehaha
<ubuntu_> gave some things
<dabaR> XsXs: cat /etc/issue
<Flubby> can anyone tell me the differenses with ubuntu and redhat?
<XsXs> sanjay from genmay?
<XsXs> :P
<topyli> ubuntu_: anyway, since someone has gotten into your system, you should take it offline and reinstall
<Fujitsu> tristan, Itry.
<sanjay> no sorry daba, ill stay outt've it - just came for help with repositories : ) - na, from India ..
<dabaR> topyli: just iinto /home
<kyncani> Flubby: yes, distrowatch.com can
<Fujitsu> Somebody has gotten in, ubuntu_?
<ubuntu_> Fujitsu, yea i think so
<tristan> Fujitsu : Nihon anime wo mimasu ka?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, what has happened?
<topyli> ubuntu_: if you think they didn't get to the system itself, it's just your data
<Fujitsu> tristan, 
<ubuntu_> Fujitsu, vadimiII something i googled it sais ive been hacked
<ubuntu_> topyli, but how can i know that
<dabaR> sanjay: there are official backports, and codecs arent in backports anyhow, what codecs are you looking for specifically?
<sanjay> well - mp3, divx, flac, the basics ... just installed system ..
<dabaR> ubuntu_: did you only do sudo chmod 777 /home?
<ubuntu_> whats that btw.. Checking `aliens'...
<Fujitsu> flac is there, divx and mp3 are proprietary so not there by default.
<ubuntu_> /dev/shm/.. /psybnc/nlm/psybnc/rk/bin.tgz /dev/shm/.. /psybnc/nlm/psybnc/rk.tar.gz
<ubuntu_> dabaR, yeah only that.
<topyli> ubuntu_: logs, modification times, dunno, it does seem like it's just your /home
<ludos> can somebody tell me why the regular debian repositories dont work with ubuntu
<Fujitsu> topyli, what is with his home?
<dabaR> sanjay: visit the wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats page, it tells you what codecs you need for most formats. there is also w32codecs for quicktime, wmv...
<dabaR> !w32codecs
<dabaR> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install
<ludos> win32codecs
<Fujitsu> ludos, I use my 14 CD Sarge set with Ubuntu with care, but they mostly work.
<ubuntu_> topyli, its just that this command ./vadimII keeps running by itself.. thats about it
<ubuntu_> and eats my CPU usage.
<topyli> Fujitsu: he changed the permissions of /home to 777, and has found strange files in there
<tristan> sanjay : dowload Esay Ubuntu : it will install all the codec you need, modify your deposits and so on...
<sanjay> ok, thanks daba - was using ubuntuguide.org who's info is not updated ... just a note to ppl. who might be using it as well ...
<Fujitsu> topyli, odd.
<sanjay> tristan: that's Easy Ubuntu? from ... ?
<Fujitsu> topyli, what services were running?
<oggah> "sudo apt-get install vlc" the player has all the codecs you need builtin.
<ludos> all the python packages are broken on the main one and it gives me errors about being unable to retrieve repository information
<rob1> sanjay, try help.ubuntu.com instead
<ludos> im still using 5.04
<dabaR> ludos: short or long explanation?
<ludos> long
<topyli> Fujitsu: looks like someone's been there. a strange processs running
<ubuntu_> dabaR, if it doesnt run again.. im safe right??
<topyli> Fujitsu: that's why i recommended a reinstall
<ludos>  definitely long
<tristan> sanjay : http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/downloads/EasyUbuntu-2.4beta4.tar.bz2
<Fujitsu> topyli, probably a good idea to reinstall. Must have been ssh or something.
<dabaR> ludos: wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth search for binary compatibility, and read the whole thing, it is general knowledge.
<tristan> sanjay : I used that to install my codec, modify my deposits and install the mplayer plug-ins for Mozilla
<Fujitsu> topyli, have we checked for odd services that could be used to get in? By using netstat for example?
<topyli> Fujitsu: no
<dabaR> ubuntu_: you seem safe, but, I am not an expert on what can be done. but it seems you will be fine, if you did only what you said here.
<cricek> guys I lost my original sources.list for my ubuntu 64 breezy ....I'M ON DIAL UP HELP !!!
<ubuntu_> yup
<dabaR> !+sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubuntu_> anyone knows where i can get a good firewall or more security ??
<dabaR> ubuntu_: books.
<topyli> heh
<Flubby> Hi guys i want to instal ubuntu to my computer.. what do i haveto do when i have windows:( allready in it
<ubuntu_> books?
<dabaR> ubuntu_: heh, no, seriously, man chmod.
<dabaR> read the online manual for chmod.
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> thx
<topyli> ubuntu_: just don't run services until you've set them up right. the permission thing can happen to anyone
<topyli> ubuntu_: once :)
<cricek> I need only cdrom link to install office
<Fujitsu> Flubby, the installation will resize partitions for you, if necessary. You don't have to do anything.
<Flubby> :)
<ubuntu_> topyli, okay man, thanks.
<dabaR> cricek: you want to add the cdrom to the sources.list file?
<Flubby> so i just put the cd in :)
<cricek> yea
<dabaR> Flubby: you have to select that option.
<Fujitsu> topyli, once is correct. Most things only happen once, that rm -rf .* as root, to remove some . files from /root. That was a bad day, although a good few years ago!
<cricek> but sources for original cdrom packages
<topyli> ubuntu_: you can test run services locally if you set up a firewall. firestarter is a nice one for that
<dabaR> Flubby: dont forget to do that. and it is always a good idea to back up data, you never know.
<Fujitsu> Flubby, you have to select the option, yes.
<ludos> wow this is aggravating
<Fujitsu> ludos, what?
<dabaR> cricek: man apt-cdrom
<topyli> Fujitsu: i also typed rm -rf * into the wrong terminal once. deleted my home
<ubuntu_> okay bro
<oggah> what do you prefer, xmms or beep-media-player ?
<cricek> dabaR, tnx
<Fujitsu> topyli, I deleted the entire filesystem...
<dabaR> oggah: we dont really prefer polls here.
<ludos> nothing,,, im probly way too tired and just not thinking correctly, but i need to upgrade all the packages.. but... i can't get the ones i want.
<topyli> Fujitsu: cleanup day! =)
<UbuKen> Fujitsu, please stop. You are bringing up repressed memories!
<Fujitsu> Well, most of it. I realised what was happening, and stopped it after a number of gigabytes were gone...
<Flubby> how do i then determine at the star wich i want to start windows or ubuntu
<Fujitsu> UbuKen, hehe.
<dabaR> ludos: have all the proper ubuntu repos enabled?
<Fujitsu> Flubby, a menu will appear.
<Fujitsu> You can then select which you wish to boot.
<Flubby> oh this is a smart program
<ludos> well i thought the regular ones would work, but they aren't... so i guess i'll have to find others...gentoo was so much easier
<Fujitsu> Flubby, it is designed to be as easy to use as possible. It is designed to Just Work(tm).
<Fujitsu> ludos, don't defect, please!
<dabaR> ludos: for what you need to do, I guess.
* UbuKen considers defecting from gentoo
<tristan> sanjay : did Esay Ubuntu solved your problem?
<dabaR> Flubby: it is a large collection, a distribution, of smart programs.
* Fujitsu encourages UbuKen.
<UbuKen> :)
<ludos> defect... i was using gentoo before.. then like i always do.. i screwed it up... so I had to reinstall and this was quicker b/c of school
<Fujitsu> dabaR, most of them are smart, although some (ie disks-admin) are dumb...
<Fujitsu> ludos, ahh.
<UbuKen> hej gustav_!
<gustav_> hej UbuKen!
<ludos> i just want my original setup to work with ubuntu... so i want amarok, enlightenment, mp3's to play, all that stuff.... but apt isn't listening to me
<dabaR> ludos: what is it saying?
<some_dude> is ubuntu debain based or what ?
<Fujitsu> some_dude, yes.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell ludos about mp3
<some_dude> so i can use the debian packaages, and add the debian ftp to the apt list ?
<UbuKen> if ubuntu is debian based, how come I have a kernel made within the past two years ?
<Fujitsu> ludos, amarok, enlightenment and mp3 are in the repositories.
<Fujitsu> UbuKen, heh
<Fujitsu> some_dude, inadvisable.
<some_dude> why ?
<dabaR> some_dude: no.
<dabaR> can someone repaste the URL I gave to ludos ?
<Fujitsu> some_dude, there are compatibility issues, I am not sure of the details. THey often stuff up.
<dabaR> I dont have copy paste here.
<kyncani> some_dude: because they have been compiled with ubuntu's versions, not debian's version
<Fujitsu> dabaR, ubotu told him, not us!
<sanjay> was just trying to update repositories -- tristan- can u give me cmd line for Esay Ubuntu install ?
<some_dude> i did not see a rdesktop for ubuntu
<ludos> which repositories?
<Fujitsu> some_dude, there is one build in. Not rdesktop, though.
<Fujitsu> Application->Internet->Terminal Service Client.
<dabaR> Fujitsu: I told him about the wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth page which talks about why and how come the ubuntu and debian packages often differ.
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<cricek> dabaR, tnx I guess I'ts working
<dabaR> cricek: what is?
<kyncani> some_dude: rdesktop is in breezy/main. Where were you looking ?
<cricek> apt-cdrom
<dabaR> cricek: good work.
<cricek> heh just .....I have some problems runing this updates on dial-up
* UbuKen is amazed with RDC availability and it's appearance
<cricek> anyone knows if there is
<cricek> some kind of CD update site
<cricek> where I could get iso for updates ?
<dabaR> ludos, do you run hoary or breezy?
<kyncani> cricek: where you could download iso for updates ? ;)
<dabaR> cricek: an iso for the system security and such updates?
<cricek> yeah
<melonipoika> has anyone installed kiax in ubuntu?
<cricek> exactly
<dabaR> cricek: those usually come through apt-get.
<some_dude> is there a netinstall for ubuntu, and is kunbunt the same just with kde, i mean do the have the same package site?
<dabaR> I have not once heard of a cd for them.
<kyncani> cricek: what would be different from downloading through apt-get ?
<cricek> Exactly
<dabaR> some_dude: yes, they have same repositories.
<cricek> well ....I have to move my machine to my friend
<topyli> dabaR: there's no such cd. you could download everything under breeyzy-upates and breezy-security and make a local repository
<dabaR> some_dude: and yes, the difference is all the kde programs, vs the gnome programs.
<some_dude> so who wins ? gnome or kde ?
<dabaR> its not a contest
<tristan> sanjay : just extract the archive and double click on the EasyUbuntu inside the Easy Ubuntu directory
<kyncani> cricek: so ?
<cricek> Ok maybe I'll start making this local repos
<Fujitsu> Gnome, in my opinion, but they are not competitive.
<frogz00> some_dude: no one wins - it's like meat or fish?
<Fujitsu> frogz00, perhaps.
<some_dude> meat for sure
<ndlovu> I'm struggling to set up samba - any idea why there's no "Windows Networking" section in my network configuration?
<frogz00> some_dude: cool - more fish for me
<some_dude> ndlovu just edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ndlovu> some_dude: where would I set my netbios name in smb.conf
<ndlovu> ?
<dabaR> ndlovu: looked at the wiki for samba and smbfs?
<topyli> ndlovu: that wouldn't be "struggling", now would it ;-)
<cricek> Ok guys tny
<cricek> tnx
<dabaR> ok
<ubuntu_> ok sorry guys
<ubuntu_> back
<some_dude> ndlovu google a samba 2.x config, they have the netbios name
<ubuntu_> :/
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, how goes?
<ubuntu_> dabaR, Could not connect to the database server.
<ubuntu_>  <- i was installing a client on apache
<bob_> hello eveyrbody
<ubuntu_> Fujitsu, its all good :)
<ndlovu> dabaR: I've checked, but according to the wiki, I should have networking options available that I don't see
<bob_> hi
<some_dude> ndlovu if you have swat, you can http://localhost:901, but i use vim on the file
<bob_> thank you
<bob_> i see
<ludos> ok how about mplayer...
<some_dude> ndlovu i think the netbios name is my default the host name, but you can change it, it's like name=bob
<ludos> hmm
<topyli> some_dude: it's terrible when you have to look at people's smb.confs after swat has messed around there
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell ludos about mplayer
<Fujitsu> topyli, I never liked SWAT at all either.
<bob_> mplayer is good
<some_dude> topyli: swat is sick
<bob_> i love mplayer
<Fujitsu> mplayer is very good.
<oggah> vlc is the shit :)
<bob_> yes
* kyncani joins the troll war defending xine-based players :)
<ludos> right now im runing hoary
<dabaR> it has mplayer
<ndlovu> some_dude: thanks, "name = bob" did the trick!
<[Jonne] > how do i find out my user's UID?
<topyli> [Jonne] : from /etc/passwd
<[Jonne] > tnx
<Fujitsu> topyli, id will do it!
<[Jonne] > was looking in /etc/shadow ... <sighs>
<UbuKen> grep `whoami` /etc/passwd | awk -F : '{print $3}' ??
<Fujitsu> [Jonne] , you can type 'id' in a console.
<topyli> Fujitsu: live and learn! :)
<dabaR> id is already there as a program.
<UbuKen> ah, thanks Fuji !!
<dabaR> live and clog up the space!
<ludos> what is 3d desktop?
<Fujitsu> Always here for advice, I am.
<topyli> heh
<Fujitsu> Live, give people advice on Ubuntu, die. Such is life.
<dookie> so i've installed the fglrx, but my computer still stalls while trying to boot up ubuntu, it always stops on "starting hotplug subsystem"
<[Jonne] > you could've also said it's probably 1000 ;)
<dabaR> true
<Madpilot> Fujitsu: very deep :P
<some_dude> Fujitsu you need advice, don't lick frozen flag poles
<_dvm_> hi, can someone help me with a non-repository firefox 1.5 installation and a signed java applet of mine?
<BockBilbo> helll
<BockBilbo> hello
<Fujitsu> BockBilbo, hi.
<Fujitsu> [Jonne] , true.
<LoPMX> hi
<Fujitsu> LoPMX, hi.
<LoPMX> what is the name of synaptic manager package?
<dookie> i mean it always gets stuck on "starting hotplug subsystem" when i try to get my ati card, whenever i go in using integrated video it just skips that step and says ok to everything else
<Fujitsu> LoPMX... synaptic?
<LoPMX> i made a server install and would like to add it
<_dvm_> The applet needs to install a couple of optional packages (jar files). But instead of firefox asking me if I want them installed I get a user denied installation, even though I did nothing
<Fujitsu> LoPMX, it is synaptic, I believe.
<LoPMX> ok will try
<LoPMX> ah right
<LoPMX> i didn't see it previously
<LoPMX> btw.
<Madpilot> LoPMX: you've added a complete X install on top of your server install?
<Fujitsu> Madpilot, synaptic should depend, shouldn't it?
<LoPMX> Madpilot: yes i suppose, i got xfce running
<LoPMX> ;] 
<Fujitsu> LoPMX, good.
<topyli> LoPMX: synaptic. it will depend on a big bunch of stuff, and your also need something x-window-system-core
<Fujitsu> Mmm. xfce... I was always a Blackbox person for low resource usage...
<LoPMX> anyways, so you know the name of a program for setting font rendering?
<ludos> ok well im out... i need sleep.. i'll figur this out in the morning
<Madpilot> LoPMX: OK, just thought I'd check! ;)
<LoPMX> Fujitsu:  yeah, but xfce is like best of quality and small size
<topyli> Fujitsu: X clients may not necessarily depend on a working X. there's remote X too :)
<adiabatty> I'm planning on installing on a 500 MHz machine...will my system seem noticeably zippier if I use xfce instead of gnome?
<dabaR> LoPMX: you use aptitude for installation at the moment?
<LoPMX> dabaR: nope, aptget
<Fujitsu> adiabatty, probably.
<dabaR> LoPMX: just type apt-cache search synaptic and it will tell you.
<LoPMX> oh
<LoPMX> cool
<Fujitsu> Haha. Another Australian!
<LoPMX> so, you know the program name which exists in default ubuntu installation for setting font rendering?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Fujitsu
<LoPMX> you know, i wanna make em os-x like ;P
<dabaR> adiabatty: it is more dependent on RAM, and yes, xfce is lighter than gnome.
<Fujitsu> Kamping_Kaiser, hi.
<Fujitsu> dabaR, I think lighter is a bit of an understatement! Lighter than air compared to Gnome is better, I think.
<topyli> adiabatty: how much RAM do you have?
<Blaamann> How do I reconfigure X from a terminal (X crashed while updating my system to breezy) ?
<adiabatty> 130 MB? That doesn't sound right, does it?
<topyli> Blaamann: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabaR> not quite. is that what your windows tells you?
<topyli> adiabatty: it does sound a bit strange
<Fujitsu> adiabatty, 128, I would assume. In that case, xfce is much better.
<adiabatty> P3 450, 128 MB RAM.
<adiabatty> Final answer.
<topyli> heh
<Blaamann> topyli: Thanks
<Fujitsu> adiabatty, XFCE, definitely.
<adiabatty> server install and then install X later, or...?
<topyli> adiabatty: gnome will be painful
<adiabatty> gnome was sluggish.
<ctd> or was sluggish a gnome?
<topyli> adiabatty: yeah, server install, then install xubuntu-desktop
<frogz00> no gnome slugging here kids - pls play nice
<adiabatty> topyli: thanks
<dabaR> adiabatty: it will be much faster with xfce(xfce4 is the package) install the server version, then install the xubuntu-desktop after enabling universe(if you are capable of that) I would even consider something like openbox(which I use anyhow on a p4 512 RAM, which is further lightweight.
<adiabatty> frogz00: What about darting gnomes to make them sluggish?
<Fujitsu> adiabatty, good idea!
<yatesy> laff
* adiabatty passes out blowguns
* frogz00 passes around the slugs
* topyli runs for cover into the gnomish mines
* dabaR eats all the slugs, and confiscates the blowgunz.
* brownie17 loves KDE. 
<LoPMX> argh!
<topyli> the gnome hits! you are zapped!
<brownie17> kde is harder to get used to, but it is better
<rowanjl> I'm trying to build an apache2 module, but I have no idea what to point --with-apache-dir=* at, anyone know?
<dookie> installed ubuntu this morning and all day it hangs on boot when it gets to "starting hotplug subsystems" at first i thought it was my video card, but all the drivers are up to date so i have no clue. any ideas?
<[Jonne] > I have a small question regarding fstab:
<frogz00> rowanjl: dunno, /var/www ?
<[Jonne] > the following line should mount the pertition with me as owner, right? :
<[Jonne] > /dev/sda3		/home/jonne/sda3	vfat			iocharset=utf8,uid=gid=1000,user,umask=000		0	0
<dabaR> rowanjl: did you ask this at #apache?
<Glossary> why cant i connect to mysql ?
<[Jonne] > *partition
<Madpilot> Glossary: try sudo mysql
<[Jonne] > it doesn't seem to work, it still shows root as owner
<frogz00> [Jonne] : mount -a     ?
<topyli> [Jonne] : the uid and gid options seem strange. try just uid=1000
<adiabatty> "enable universe"...what's in the universe that isn't in the usual sources?
<[Jonne] > yes, I do that every time I change the file
<rowanjl> dabaR, nope :/
<[Jonne] > tried uid=1000, didn't work
<Fujitsu> Erm, umask=000?
<yatesy> adiabatty: thousands of packages
<thoreauputic> adiabatty: about 15 000 packages
<Fujitsu> That give no permissions to anybody.
<dabaR> Glossary: you should ask at #mysql if you had installed it.
<Fujitsu> 15000 packages, yes.
<dabaR> rowanjl: feel free to do so if you dont get an answer here
<adiabatty> But why are those packages, er, out there and not in the default list?
<frogz00> [Jonne] : uid=1000,gid=1000    ?
<_max_> does Kubuntu have any tool for using multiple monitors?
<_max_> trying to get 3 monitors working =/
<thoreauputic> adiabatty: because Canonical can't support all of them
<Fujitsu> That is what the MOTU is for...
<Fujitsu> *are
<thoreauputic> adiabatty: "main" is all supported
<yatesy> _max_: use X
<_max_> yatsey: i am using x ;p was wondering if there was any gui tool.
<[Jonne] > frogz00, the uid=gid=1000 is just a short notation i found in a manpage, or some website
<[Jonne] > i tried the long notation, which doesn't change anything
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu:  "main" is singular, old chap
<dabaR> [Jonne] : the umask is usually 4 digits, afaik.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: if you want to be pedantic be accurate :)
<thoreauputic> ah you meant the MOTU ?
<LoPMX> argh, anyone using gnome here?
<topyli> Fujitsu: MOTU is plural
<topyli> thoreauputic: ^
<topyli> sorry Fujitsu
<thoreauputic> topyli: right - I stand corrected :)
<Fujitsu> Heh
<gustav_> LoPMX: most of us I would think
<adiabatty> Is LVM a default setting for servers only, or both servers and the default install?
<Fujitsu> gustav_, most, yes.
* dabaR publicly spanks thoreauputic for the mistake
<dabaR> haha
<Fujitsu> adiabatty, if you choose it, yes, if not, no!
<topyli> heh
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: my apologies - one too many beers :)
<LoPMX> gustav_: so could u pls check the name of a program for font rendering settings?
<[Jonne] > seperated uid & gid, and used an umask with 4 0's, didn't help
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, Heh.
<LoPMX> i'd like to install it
<Fujitsu> [Jonne] , 4 0s gives no permissions!
<rowanjl> Asking for help in #apache is like waiting for it to rain -- in space.
<Fujitsu> rowanjl, probably.
<dabaR> Fujitsu: in chmod, in umask it gives no restrictions.
<topyli> LoPMX: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. or at least gnome-desktop-environment
<Fujitsu> dabaR, oops.
* rowanjl starts waiting
<[Jonne] > well, what should i use then?
<dabaR> rowanjl: you are just used to us.
<LoPMX> nah, i don't wanna gnome
<adiabatty> Fujitsu: Well, I opted for the server install, and I was guided toward LVM--I wondered if I'd have been guided to it if I were to opt for a default install
<Fujitsu> adiabatty, I can't remember now.
<rowanjl> dabaR, yeah :P
<gustav_> LoPMX: sorry don't know
<rowanjl> Still its better than #php: Ask a question and get 20 people telling you that you're an idiot, why are you doing it that way! and then not offer and help at all
<LoPMX> gustav_: try Settings -> Font
* rowanjl thinks #php is full of arses
* LoPMX thins so is Zend
<gustav_> LoPMX: I know but it doesn't say the name of the program
<adiabatty> (reading the Wikipedia article) So LVM lets me, say, shrink / and splice in a, er, slice to mount /home on?
<LoPMX> try maybe processes?
<Fujitsu> adiabatty, along with other cool stuff, yes.
<adiabatty> Neato.
<frogz00> [Jonne] : uid=gid=1000 is NOT legal syntax for vfat - use uid=1000,gid=1000
<[Jonne] > well, I already did that, but it didn't change a thing
<gustav_> LoPMX: gnome-font-properties :)
<LoPMX> fuck
<frogz00> [Jonne] : this works for me "/dev/hda7       /work           vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 "
<LoPMX> so it is probably only gnome stuff?
<LoPMX> or gtk generally?
<Fujitsu> LoPMX, language please.
<rowanjl> Ok, so anyone know what package the apache related bin file 'apu-config' is in?
<rowanjl> The module wants that too
<LoPMX> sorry
<[Jonne] > you don't have the iocharset thing?
<frogz00> [Jonne] : I didn't retype that ;)
<dabaR> rowanjl: did you install the apache2-dev package yet?
<rowanjl> dabaR, yep
<rowanjl> Thats the first thing I did
<dabaR> is there /usr/local/src/apache2 in your system? or do you know where apache sources were put?
<rowanjl> dabaR, that dir is missing :/
<Enquest> is there a clipboard programe for gnome?
<[Jonne] > meh, i think i fixed it
<frogz00> cool
<Fujitsu> Good, [Jonne] .
<Enquest> Something lik klipper in KDE
<[Jonne] > mount -a wasn't enough, apparently, I had to umount sda3 first
<[Jonne] > does that make sense?
<brosiooz> hi where can i found iso of dapper ?
<[Jonne] > brosiooz, i don't think that exists yet
<dabaR> libapr0-dev has it, rowanjl that apu-config. find where the apache sources were installed.
<brosiooz> exists only repository ?
<brosiooz> so if i want to use dapper
<Fujitsu> brosiooz, why do you want Dapper?
<[Jonne] > you have to install breezy, then change your sources.list to include dapper
<crimsun> brosiooz: Flight 1: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-November/000009.html
<brosiooz> Fujitsu more recents packages
<[Jonne] > once it updated to dapper, you'll wonder why it's completely broken
<[Jonne] > that is normal
<frogz00> [Jonne] : sure - you can't have /dev/sda3 mounted twice
<crimsun> brosiooz: I will warn you as someone involved in the development process that Dapper is EXTREMELY fragile at the moment. It won't boot on a lot of hardware.
<[Jonne] > well, i thought mount -a just unmounted everything, then mounted it again or something
<brosiooz> dapper is like debian(unstable) ?
<[Jonne] > oh well, learned a little more
<crimsun> brosiooz: no, we break it a lot more.
<[Jonne] > no, dapper is like windows
<topyli> brosiooz: it's more like experimental
<frogz00> [Jonne] : nope - mount -a compares mtab to fstab, and mounts anything not already mounted
<topyli> [Jonne] : :D
<[Jonne] > ok
<[Jonne] > tnx
<frogz00> yw :)
<brosiooz> topyli more ??? but some packages are more old than unstable i see .\
<crimsun> old != bad
<crimsun> besides, we still have about 170 packages to finish merging
<topyli> brosiooz: yeah. it's not a complete sync. i can still guarantee it will break from time to time
<dabaR> brosiooz: wwell, for there to be development on a system of a bunch of packages, not all packages have to be constantly developed.
<frogz00> old = more known bugs / new = more unknown bugs :D
<rowanjl> dabaR, ok, thats installed thanks
<topyli> brosiooz: just use breezy, build your own packages from dapper and debian sources for those packages you really need to upgrade
<ndee> hey there, I'm playing again around with the Live CD and somehow, I managed to get SPDIF-out working yesterday but I don't remember where I set that setting. I'm using a nforce2 motherboard with the realtek 650 chipset IIRC
<dabaR> crimsun: do you have a clue for us? we need to find the apache source dir. or something like that, we need to know what to put in the --with-apache=[dir] 
<dabaR> rowanjl: how did you install apache2-dev, it is not a real package.
<rowanjl> With Synaptic
<dabaR> you installed that particular package?
<theonetwo> hello
<rowanjl> dabaR, haha, no I installed the ones for Apache 1.3, because I'm an idiot :/
<dabaR> thats the easy way out.
<rowanjl> I'm installing the correct packages now
<dabaR> you did it cause you did not see well, you were in a rush, or so on, now you are gonna take the lesson learned, and next time be more pedantic about it.
<poningru> ?
<adiabatty> What's apt-get for "update everything I have installed, just like the update manager does"?
<gustav_> adiabatty: apt-get upgrade
<dabaR> yes, poningru, "?"
<poningru> nothing
<adiabatty> Just that, eh?
<poningru> dont mind me
<gustav_> adiabatty: or apt get dist-upgrade
<adiabatty> What's the difference?
<gustav_> *apt-get
<Nikusan> I've downloaded and extracted azureus, but I don't want to leave it in my home folder. Where should I put it? /usr/share? /usr/bin?
<testmach1ne> apt-get is the future
<dragoon> hey guys
<dabaR> testmach1ne: in fact, the user front end is aptitude
<gustav_> adiabatty: just upgrade won't install new or remove old packages
<testmach1ne> dabaR: yes i know
<dabaR> Nikusan: /usr/local/bin maybe
<dabaR> testmach1ne: so why spread lies?
<adiabatty> I'll go with dist-upgrade, then.
<testmach1ne> dabaR: what was a lie?
<Nikusan> dabaR: sure, why not :)
<testmach1ne> dabaR: i just said that the command apt-get the future is
<testmach1ne> thats not a lie
<dabaR> aptitude is newer, and a user front end replacement for apt-get
<testmach1ne> blerghh
<testmach1ne> i dont like front ends
<testmach1ne> just use commands
<testmach1ne> commands
<testmach1ne> commands
<dabaR> it is a command
<testmach1ne> dabaR: then go use synaptic
<gustav_> adiabatty: They usually do the same, just be sure to check which packages that will be removed so that notheing important is removed (that should not happen unless you are on Dapper maybe)
<dabaR> and what you like != future by some law.
<wam> Where does the ubuntu-distribution come from? Who developed it first? Was it "Canonical Ltd." from the Isle of Men?
<adiabatty> And dapper's some bleeding-edge something-or-other?
<testmach1ne> i tried dapper sunday
<testmach1ne> i think
<testmach1ne> but it was verry buggy
<dabaR> wma: wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<testmach1ne> my gnome was like 10000000000000 colors
<testmach1ne> and i didnt see really anything anymore
<theonetwo> I am utterdapper is not ready for anything useful except self developement
<theonetwo> and trying of patients
<gustav_> adiabatty: it's the development version that will be released in april
<frogz00> dabaR: have you tried just ./configure without setting --with-apache ?
<dabaR> frogz00: ask rowanjl please
<testmach1ne> breezy is new enough adiabatty
<[Jonne] > i ran dapper for a while. the only visible change was firefox deer park, instead of 1.0.7
<frogz00> rowanjl: have you tried just ./configure without setting --with-apache ?
<brosiooz> dapper has security update or not ?
<adiabatty> testmach1ne: heh, almost certainly, especially for this clunker
<[Jonne] > xorg 7 probably is important too, but i didn't notice anything different about it
<julo> hi
<[Jonne] > but i gave up when it hosed my system 3 times in a row
<rowanjl> frogz00, yeah, that works now that I've managed to install the correct packages :P
<julo> Is it possible to synchronise the clock with a time server on the command line ?
<SWAT_work> how can I calculate the power usage of my pc? I want to buy a new graphics card, but maybe then my power supply could be too weak.
<frogz00> cool
<rowanjl> now it only fails on make
<testmach1ne> julo: yes that is possible
<rowanjl> utility.h:37:20: error: ap_mpm.h: No such file or directory
<rowanjl> make[2] : *** [apache_core.lo]  Error 1
<sanjay> it gives me error W: Couldn't stat source package list when i try to apt-get update (after installing most repositories) -- can someone help me with this ?
<rowanjl> Yay for user understandable make errors
<frogz00> SWAT_work: u want a clamp meter methinks
<julo> testmach1ne: any idea how to dit it ? :)
<Seveas> SWAT_work, how powerful is your power supply?
<Seveas> sanjay, put the complete output on the pastebin
<testmach1ne> with ntpdate
<testmach1ne> maybe?
<Seveas> yuo
<SWAT_work> Seveas, hi. 400 Watt, 4x512RAM, 3500+AMD64, 4HD's, 2 DVDdrives etc.
<Seveas> julo, sudo invoke-rc.d ntpdate start
<sanjay> Seveas: url for pastebin, pls ..
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gustav_> julo: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<brosiooz> dapper has security update or not ?
<julo> Seveas, testmach1ne : thanks, that did the trick
<Seveas> SWAT_work, that'll be a bit tricky
<julo> gustav_: thanks too :)
<frogz00> SWAT_work: in "theory" you should be ok - but a lot depends on the ps brand
<Madpilot> SWAT_work: there are websites that'll at least provide you with an estimate of power usage, if you plug your components in - check Google,
<dabaR> rowanjl: you installed apache2-threaded-dev?
<SWAT_work> frogz00, Zalman
<rowanjl> dabaR, yep
<poningru> SWAT_work: yeah dude I would say upgrade atleast to 500 W if not more
<rowanjl> but the developer just told me it needs prefork-dev :)
<poningru> SWAT_work: all those HDs and all that ram
<brosiooz> pff why openoffice2 isn't on repository!!!
<sanjay> Seveas: posted .. (i editted my sources.list file as well - i probably messed up something there or some repositories not working -- but i cant figure out which... lemme know if u want me to paste stuff from sources.list)
<poningru> brosiooz: it hasnt been backported yet
<adiabatty> If I installed server and wanted to install the usual (sluggish for me) GNOME desktop, what would I apt-get install?
<SWAT_work> poningru, hmmmm. I thought something like that. Dammit :-/
<theonetwo> openoffice2 is backported isn't it?
<poningru> adiabatty: ubuntu-desktop
<adiabatty> thanks
<Seveas> sanjay, that's not the complete output
<poningru> theonetwo: could have sworn it hasnt
<frogz00> SWAT_work: http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/
<poningru> but could be wrong
<Seveas> sanjay, apt-get update spits out much more
<sanjay> Seveas: ya, thats just the errors ...
<Seveas> sanjay, the complete output please
<sanjay> is ok if huge? ill paste the entire ... just a sec ...
<dabaR> sanjay: also, if you can by the way post the output of cat /etc/issue
<contradictoryben> how do i get the ability to scroll (e.g. with shift + page up ) at the terminal (note not the Xterm or Gnome Terminal or whatever)?
<theonetwo> what repostory are you looking at?
<rowanjl> no good without the --with-apache-dir, but I still don't know where to point it (#apache is silent)
<SWAT_work> frogz00, thanks :)
<dabaR> contradictoryben: but the console terminal, like, alt+ctrl+f1?
<contradictoryben> dabaR: that's the one
<frogz00> contradictoryben: dunno if ubuntu enables the screen buffer by default - might have to turn it on first
<sanjay> daba, Seveas: done both ...
<adiabatty> What file do I need to edit to tell apt-get not to search the CD-ROM drives for installables?
<contradictoryben> frogz00: how would i do that?
<frogz00> contradictoryben: yes, good question
<Xenguy> adiabatty: /etc/apt/sources.list
<adiabatty> thanks
<poningru> adiabatty: dude you could have just asked me in #bs or something :)
<Seveas> sanjay, looks like your sources.list contains a few errors, could you paste that file on the bin please
<sanjay> Seveas: sure..
<frogz00> contradictoryben: shift +pgup & you're good to go
<dabaR> contradictoryben: itis on by default. shift+pgup does not work? this is just in normal console use, not in screen, or irssi?
<rowanjl> Well, if anyone can tell me where --with-apache-dir attribute should point when building a module, let me know.
<rowanjl> Even random guesses are welcome :/
<contradictoryben> shift + pg up isn't working for me
<contradictoryben> dabaR: yeah this is the standard login console
<frogz00> contradictoryben: do you have more than one screenful is the question?
<dabaR> heh
<contradictoryben> frogz00: if you mean, is there text to be scrolled, then yes
<Seveas> sanjay, hmm, that sources.list looks ok
<frogz00> contradictoryben: oh i c - doesn't look like the console has a buffer - just terminal sessions by default
<contradictoryben> that's what i thought - is there a way to give the console a buffer though?
<kyncani> contradictoryben: yes, use "screen"
<Seveas> sanjay, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*{P,S,R}*
<sanjay> Seveas: i had messed with it earlier -- using the repositories from the ubuntuguide.org which were bad -- i removed the references, but i think that might be the root of the error ..
<Seveas> and then retry apt-get update
<Flessan> G'day
<contradictoryben> * is back
<LoPMX> hmm how do i enable shadows and transparency?
<sanjay> Seveas: sudo rm /var .... gave me error - pasted in bin ... shud i still retry apt-get update ?
<kyncani> contradictoryben: "screen" can provide a scroll buffer
<contradictoryben> kyncani: interesting ... i'll investigate screen, thanks
<kyncani> contradictoryben: and "screen" gives much much more thant a scroll buffer. You really should use it (imho)
<Seveas> sanjay, yes
<Swall> hi everybody.i am trying to install azureus but having some problems.could anyone help me please
<Swall> i am having the following message
<Swall> .jar:swt-mozilla.jar:swt-pi.jar -Djava.library.path=/home/fkacani/documents/program_files/azureus org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main ''
<Swall> StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running process.
<Swall> Azureus TERMINATED.
<Nikusan> Swall, do you have the latest java?
<Swall> jre1.5.0_06
<Flessan> I would like to update f/fox to 1.5, have dowloaded it, not sure where to extract it to (have just been born into Linux - less than 6hrs old)
<adriann> hey people
<adriann> good day
<Swall> yes nikusan
<Nikusan> Swall, all I did was download the archive from the azureus site, extract and run
<Nikusan> and it works fine. Do you need to install it?
<Swall> yes
<frogz00> kyncani: can you run 'screen' on the console though?
<kyncani> frogz00: sure
<Swall> i want to play
<adriann> i just want to ask
<kyncani> frogz00: btw, screen is the best console-app ever ! (not kidding)
<adriann> why do my mozilla shuts down automatically
<Swall> i am new and dont know how it works
<frogz00> kyncani: I don't understand how console logging works then - it pipes it to the screen process?
<kyncani> frogz00: screen is an app that you start *after* you've logged in, obviously
<Swall> changed nikusan u know whats that passing ardsto ..
<sanjay> Seveas: gave me pretty much the same errors : (
<onkarshinde> Flessan: you can extract it anywhere you want if you want only for your user. If you want for all then preferably /usr/local. But I would suggest to wait untill it is in main repo
<sanjay> Seveas: do you want me to re-paste this output ?
<confrey> hi everybody
<onkarshinde> adriann: Can you explain the problem more?
<Flessan> onkarshinde: ok thx
<sanjay> Seveas - on the other hand, these errors dont seem to be affecting my ability to install packages too much - shud i just ignore it for now ?
<frogz00> kyncani: you know the console msgs on shft + alt + f8 - you can get these to log to the screen process, rather than the console?
<confrey> I need some help to compile a pcmcia wifi driver, can anybody help me?
<onkarshinde> Flessan: If you want all users to use it then you will have to create a link in /usr/local/bin to the new FF exevutable.
<adriann> u see i am opening a website with a media playing (wma) on the background...and then when i try to open it it says totem cannot play it...then my mozilla shuts down
<kyncani> frogz00: i don't understand, what do you mean ? are you talking about the "screen" application ?
<Flessan> onkarshinde: i was hoping to place it where the current verion is
<Swall> adriann same to me
<Swall> it needs some plugins
<onkarshinde> Flessan: No you can't. Current version is distributed in different directories. So it is not possible to directly replace it unless you compile from source.
<onkarshinde> adriann: for wma you will need to install w32codecs
<onkarshinde> !tell adriann about w32codecs
<frogz00> kyncani: if you hit 'ctrl + alt + F8' you get the console - can you get screen to manage that display? I thought the usual way was to enable a frame buffer
<adriann> thanks
<adriann> thanks
<adriann> one more thing
<Flessan> onkarshinde: thx , guess i got a lot to learn :-)
<adriann> the vids i have in mpeg format are not playing so well in totem
<confrey> I obtain this error while compiling : /usr/local/src/rtl8180-0.21/r8180_core.c:3632: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'
<confrey> ; what can I do?
<kyncani> frogz00: when you've logged in, if you've installed screen, just type screen to start the app. Screen will give you as many shells as you want in a single console + scrollback history + you can have the same console in X as in a standard text console.
<sanjay> adriann -- u can try downloading vlc , i think ..
<frogz00> kyncani: cool, thx
<adriann> ok
<adriann> vlc? in synaptic?
<testmach1ne> vlc is nice
<onkarshinde> adriann: Install totem-xine package. It will remove totem-gstreamer but playback is far better.
<testmach1ne> i think its in synaptic yes
<kyncani> frogz00: + if you log in a distant machine in screen, and your local machine or the network link dies, you don't loose the connection :)
<adriann> what could be the best then? i tried totem-xine...it's still awful
<sanjay> adriann: ya - not sure which repository - but shud exist in synaptic ..
<adriann> another thing
<kyncani> frogz00: best console app ever :)
<adriann> thanks
<onkarshinde> adriann: No it is not. Which ubuntu version are you running?
<adriann> 5.10
<frogz00> ok, I'm sold - :)
<kyncani> :)
<frogz00> adriann: gxine is pretty good
<onkarshinde> adriann: If totem when totem-xine installed gives you problem then the problem is with file. I use totem for playing all sorts of movies. Of course I have w32codecs installed.
<sanjay> Seveas: anything to help with the repository issue ? (or should i just wait till i have 5.10 ...) ?
<adriann> ok
<onkarshinde> sanjay: what issue are you facing?
<Fubber> In gFTP how can I access network servers that I have mapped?
<sanjay> onkar: i pastebinned the error messg. im getting from sudo apt-get update
<Fubber> so from my desktop, tranfer files on a network server to a host?
<adriann> how do i tell my lappy to use a default program?
<Ce_Dreaku> hello guys can anyone please give me a really quick walkthrough on using WINE?
<onkarshinde> sanjay: link to pastebin
<adriann> i'll install w32codecs then
<onkarshinde> adriann: default program for what?
<adriann> like for mp3
<adriann> jsut assigning a certain program..just like in windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sanjay> onkarshinde: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5475
<onkarshinde> Ce_Dreaku: Install wine, then run winecfg and you are done.
<Fubber> Anyone?
<Fubber> In gFTP how can I access network servers that I have mapped?
<Fubber> so from my desktop, tranfer files on a network server to a host?
<xxMEL0Nxx> hi
<Seveas> sanjay, you can safely ignore the errors, maybe it's a problem at the server
<xxMEL0Nxx> can anyone help me?
<onkarshinde> adriann: System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<Ce_Dreaku> Onkarshinde: I did that and know what should happen, like should a setup program in windows work like a normal one, I mean I want to install and use some programs for windows
<xxMEL0Nxx> I can't mount a new hdd with user write permissions
<Seveas> !tell xxMEL0Nxx about anyone
<sanjay> Seveas: cool : ) - thanks a million, again ....
<adriann> ok
<adriann> thanks
<poningru> xxMEL0Nxx: how did you try to mount it?
<sanjay> just one more question -- is there an equivalent file on ubuntu to the ifcfg-eth0 file in RedHat, and where is it located? basically, in which file does the GUI put my IP addr. settings ?
<onkarshinde> Ce_Dreaku: It really depends on what program you are installing. Setup may go fine but the program may not run. Go to www.winehq.com and check applications database.
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru: mount -rw /dev/hdb1 /mnt/incoming
<adriann> like .. how can i force my pc to open *.pdf files using Acrobat instead of the default of linux?
<onkarshinde> !tell adriann about alternatives
<onkarshinde> adriann: there is something called setting alternatives. You will have to search it on wiki
<poningru> xxMEL0Nxx: mount -o rw /dev/hdb1 /mnt/incoming
<poningru> try that
<poningru> if you have to do it that way
<Fubber> In gFTP how can I access network servers that I have mapped?
<Fubber> so from my desktop, tranfer files on a network server to a host?
<onkarshinde> Fubber: what do you mean by servers you have mapped? Where have you mapped them?
<adriann> hey...i was trying to install w32codecs but i got errors
<onkarshinde> adriann: what errors?
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru: same :(
<adriann> it said unexpected end of file in version number in w32codecs,,,blah blah
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru: I can write with root, but none of my users can write
<onkarshinde> adriann: from where did you download it?
<ulinskie> !help
<onkarshinde> adriann: Perhaps file didn't download properly.
<ulinskie> I cannot find glib-2.0
<adriann> should i redownload?
<poningru> xxMEL0Nxx: doh sudo mount -w /dev/hdb1 /mnt/incoming
<Fubber> onkarshinde, Ive created maps on Desktop : Places -> Connect to server
<adriann> ok
<Thorondor> does anyone know why the network settings manager keeps forgetting my settings? my new settings always get overwritten by old ones.
<adriann> i am redownloading it again
<poningru> Thorondor: when you restart?
<Thorondor> for example
<Thorondor> even after restarting the network manager
<onkarshinde> Fubber: then why do you need gftp to recognize it? You can directly transfer files from that mapping. gFtp is a standalone ftp client.
<Thorondor> my WEP-key is an old one
<onkarshinde> ulinskie: is it related to some compilation?
<Thorondor> as soon as i close the network manager, the connection to my wlan-router dies.
<rowanjl> ffs, someone must know where --with-apache-dir needs to point
* rowanjl dies
<Fubber> onkarshinde, I want to in gFTP, on the left hand side have my network server and on the right have my webhost, you get me?
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru: same
<onkarshinde> Fubber: I don't think that is possible. This seems to be remote copying (copying between two machines on network). gFtp is for transferring between your machine and some network machine.
<^BoyHenyo> heloo people!!
<onkarshinde> Fubber: You can do it this way. Create mappings for both machnes. And then open that mapping and just copy from one thing to another
<onkarshinde> ^BoyHenyo: Hello
<poningru> xxMEL0Nxx: make sure the folder you are mounting to has write acess for you
<gustav_> adriann: just right-click a pdf file and click at the option furthest down (I dont know what's it called since my Ubuntu is in Swedish) and go to the tab called "open with" and add acrobat
<Fubber> onkarshinde, true thanks
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru: yes it has
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru: I can mount an external hard drive to it and I can write without problems
<MiSS_n00b> how can i delete two folders from my desktop? they are root
<gustav_> MiSS_n00b: open at terminal and write:
<gustav_> MiSS_n00b: cd Desktop
<gustav_> MiSS_n00b: sudo rm -r NAME_OF_THE_FOLDER
<MiSS_n00b> thnx
<coz> hello all
<coz> are there any utilities to clean up the drive from temp files etc?
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru:mxl
<MiSS_n00b> oh fudge
<MiSS_n00b> dude man i just done something real dumb lol
<MiSS_n00b> i accidently deleted the usr folder
<MiSS_n00b> can i get it back
<_null> no
<onkarshinde> MiSS_n00b: Nope.
<onkarshinde> MiSS_n00b: You are doomed.
<MiSS_n00b> :(
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, what usr folder
<MiSS_n00b> um
<gustav_> MiSS_n00b: unless you trew it in the trashbin
<MiSS_n00b> u know the main one
<MiSS_n00b> lol
<MiSS_n00b> i had one on my desktop called usr too
<MiSS_n00b> and i thought i was deleting that
<adriann> thanks gustav
<adriann> brb
<kbrooks>  /usr you mean?
<MiSS_n00b> so theres no recycle bin or anything?
<MiSS_n00b> yes that one
<kbrooks> are you sure you deleted that?
<MiSS_n00b> YES very sure im getting major errors
<Seveas> MiSS_n00b, then you will have to reinstall
<MiSS_n00b> ohh buggerr
<kbrooks> did u do sudo rm -rf /usr ?
<kbrooks> or are you logged in as root?
<rowanjl> Don't want to sound like I whining bastard... but thats exactly how I feel... I still have found no clue about --with-apache-dir, and #apache is silent to my question as per bloody usual
<MiSS_n00b> root@ubuntu:~ # cd /home/melz/Desktop
<MiSS_n00b> root@ubuntu:/home/melz/Desktop # sudo rm -r /usr/
<MiSS_n00b> root@ubuntu:/home/melz/Desktop #
<MiSS_n00b> sorry
<MiSS_n00b> yea
<Chousuke> MiSS_n00b: ouch :/
* kbrooks shoots MiSS_n00b 
<MiSS_n00b> lol
<Chousuke> who told you to do that? ;P
<kbrooks> DON'T overuse root
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Can you explain your problem more.
<MiSS_n00b> i had to use root coz they were root folders i wanted to delete
<Astxist> :/
<kbrooks> Chousuke, no one told him/her
<Chousuke> right.
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, SO *why* REMOVE THEM?
<Chousuke> kbrooks: no need to shout.
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, I need to compile an apache module, but it needs that argument to be set, but I don't know what to set it as
<MiSS_n00b> they were on the desktop
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, don't overuse root!!!
<^BoyHenyo> did anyone here know how to connect ubuntu to windows system?
<Chousuke> MiSS_n00b: you used the absolute path
<gustav_> it was just a extra / before usr that meant doom
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, so? ~/Desktop/usr != /usr
<frogzo1> ^BoyHenyo: terminal server client ?
<MiSS_n00b> i mucked up installing sometihing and they ended up on the desktop
<Chousuke> you should've rm -r'rf usr/ instead :)
<^BoyHenyo> there?
<Chousuke> ed*
<^BoyHenyo> where can i find it
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, yeah so?
<Chousuke> MiSS_n00b: anyway, you need a re-install. and next time be careful with sudo.
<MiSS_n00b> so im a n00b i only started using this linux stuff yesterday:(
<Ng> kbrooks: the "n00b" part of the nick shoul dbe the giveaway - everyone mucks up an rm sooner or later :)
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, reinstall :)
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Oops. Can't help you.
<frogzo1> ^BoyHenyo: applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<MiSS_n00b> for the 4th time in 1 day:) yay
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, fine you're a newbie.
<frogzo1> ^BoyHenyo: I just add it to the task bar
<Astxist> MiSS_n00b, should've used sudo
<kbrooks> MiSS_n00b, but at least stop overusing root
<Astxist> ;)
<kbrooks> Astxist, um doesnt matter
<kbrooks> sudo also has a major disadvantage too
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru: problem solved, i recreated the partition using fdisk
<Chousuke> should've NOT used sudo :)=
* Astxist meant in general
<xxMEL0Nxx> poningru: thank you
<xxMEL0Nxx> ls
<Chousuke> use sudo only if you do system administration
* Astxist likes to make a cp of stuff he changes
<frogzo1> how to get sudo to redirect? eg sudo echo blah > /etc/blah   - doesn't redirect with root permission
<gustav_> Did absolutely right exept for the /usr/ instead of usr/. The files were owned by root
<Ng> MiSS_n00b: do you have /home on a separate partition? If not, you might want to, it makes re-installing much easier because you don't lose your files :)
<Toma-> frogzo1: sudo echo "blah" | tee /etc/blah
<Toma-> frogzo1: sorry,
<MiSS_n00b> no seperate partition
<Toma-> frogzo1: echo "blah" | sudo tee /etc/blah
<frogzo1> Toma-: ah, nice thx
<Toma-> np
<kbrooks> Toma-, er, "tee" -> T. you send data to tee
<kbrooks> and tee sends data to the file
<kbrooks> and outputs it too
<frogzo1> kbrooks: the point is that sudo tee can write files with root perm, whereas sudo echo > can't
<kbrooks> frogzo1, all because of the magic of pipes
<frogzo1> mind you, that still leaves >> with no sudo
<steve_laptop> hello all
<steve_laptop> ? whats the command to re-configure X
<gustav_> steve_laptop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steve_laptop> tnks
<dAndy> anyone seen system clock gaining about 1 hour per day on breezy amd64?
<Thorondor> does anyone know why the network settings manager keeps forgetting my WEP-key?
<Ng> dAndy: does your cpu usage also seem unreasonably high even when the machine is idle? I've seen reports about a problem that shows up with the clock running fast and the cpu high
<Ng> dAndy: otherwise it could just be that your motherboard has a cruddy clock (lots of them do) - installing ntp-server should help a lot
<dAndy> Ng: i have ntp-server installed, but using /etc/init.d/ntp-server start does nothing
<dAndy> Ng: my load average stays right around 0 most of the time
<dAndy> DFI Lanparty nf4-D motherboard
<dAndy> i run sudo /usr/sbin/ntpd manually just now, it kept running I will see if that works
<Ng> "ntpq -p" will query the local server and show you how offset you currently are from the servers it's talking to
<Nikusan> my gnome-bt works fine, but azureus wont. it shows the correct number of seeds and peers, but wont connect to any of them?
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<javahollic> anyone got Firefox 1.5 running on AMD64 yet?
<knotty_ian2005> hey
<knotty_ian2005> i just wanna ask...this is not really a good question
<knotty_ian2005> but i hope i get some help
<knotty_ian2005> please
<rowanjl> knotty_ian2005, the general rule is that if you need to ask a question, just ask. instead of annoying the hell out of people by asking if you can ask
<knotty_ian2005> haha ha
<knotty_ian2005> sorry
<rowanjl> :)
<knotty_ian2005> here's the question
<knotty_ian2005> where can i download porns ?
<rem_> the question is where CANT you ... ?? lol
<Flessan> seek and ye shall find
<rowanjl> Something about a new nova organization would be worth searching for
<rem_> If an Ubuntu is installed over a Mandrake and I dont format the /home partition will It install Ubuntu and not erase my mdk files ... ? (Just making sure..)
<docta_v> nova organization?
<rowanjl> Can the hint get any bigger? :P
<rowanjl> .org
<docta_v> tpb is already there
<rem_> ...anyone ?
<docta_v> rem_: it won't erase the files in /home if you don't format it
<dAndy> Ng: more info, killing ntpd , running ntpdate, running ntpd then monitoring with ntpq shows steadily increasing offsets
<docta_v> however, the entire mandrake install isn't in /home it's everywhere else
<dAndy> well steadily decreasing negative offsets
<rem_> ok...
<rem_> thx
<dAndy> after maybe 1 minute of time since ntpdate I am about 5 seconds ahead of my top ntp server
<docta_v> not sure what you're trying to do
<rem_> it sound logical..but you never know ..
<knotty_ian2005> where can i download porns?
<rowanjl> knotty_ian2005, what kind of prons?
<tristan> knotty_ian2005 : best way would be BitTorrent I think
<knotty_ian2005> porns...anything
<YukiIkyuta> knotty_ian2005, just google?!
<Ng> dAndy: hmm, it's been a while since I last had to do it, but ntpd can either slew or step the time, you might want the step option, or there are tools like chrony for badl drifing clocks. not sure what else to suggest I'm afraid - the last clock problem I had was solved by not using an smp kernel, but that was a P4
<rowanjl> knotty_ian2005, google for new nova, but make sure it ends in .org
<knotty_ian2005> na...googling takes you to paysites
<knotty_ian2005> nova waht?
<docta_v> knotty_ian2005: have you ever heard of bit torrent?
<rowanjl> "new nova"
<knotty_ian2005> yeah
<knotty_ian2005> i tried bit torrent
<knotty_ian2005> but i always end up waiting for nothing
<docta_v> then...you suck
<dAndy> Ng: well I do have an smp kernel :)
<rowanjl> Then make sure you pick a torrent with plenty of seeds
<tristan> knotty_ian2005 : that means that you ail? This is really the best way IMO
<rowanjl> knotty_ian2005, new nova .org
<Ng> knotty_ian2005: does your ISP have a usenet (newsgroups) server? there's always alt.binaries... ;)
<rowanjl> haha
<DJ_Necrogami> im Recompiling PHP from Source Where do i redirect --with-mysql= to? for mysql Librarys so PHP Builds with MYSQL
<YukiIkyuta> DJ_Necrogami, hello to you too!
<DJ_Necrogami> hi
<Ng> dAndy: hmm, well my problem was that I was running an smp kernel on a single hyperthreading cpu and it was seeing two clock ticks so running the clock twice as fast - I don't think that's the same as is happening to you. perhaps google can turn up something for your cpu/motherboard and clock issues?
<knotty_ian2005> ha ha ha
<knotty_ian2005> thanks people
<knotty_ian2005> u r all great even helping people like me in great needs of crazy things
<DJ_Necrogami> anyone know the answer you my question?
<melonipoika> hi, i have problems installing eclipse-platform using synaptic, something with the repositories... does anyone witch one contains eclipse?
<dAndy> Ng: didnt find anyone with similar issues with my mobo, anyway, It is very possible I am not setting up ntp right, thanks for the help
<Ng> DJ_Necrogami: if you have the mysql dev package installed it should find it itself. are you sure you need to compile php by hand though?
<DJ_Necrogami> yes NG
<DJ_Necrogami> i need mysql support and Fastcgi support
<Ng> mysql is available in the ubuntu php package, not sure about fastcgi though. I tend to just rebuild the package rather than build the tarball
<Ng> php4-cgi - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (CGI binary)
<Ng> that not do?
<docta_v> knotty_ian2005: i messaged you a site to use
<DJ_Necrogami> dosnt have mysql support
<Ng> php4-mysql
<knotty_ian2005> hey docta_v...i did not received anything
<Ng> does :)
<DJ_Necrogami> cant find it on my list
<DJ_Necrogami> not in apt-get
<DJ_Necrogami> and i want PHP 5 not 4
<Ng> do you have universe enabled?
<docta_v> knotty_ian2005: it's in another window...you might want to learn how to use IRC while you're learning bit torrent
<DJ_Necrogami> doubtful
<Ng> well enable universe and install php5-mysql and php5-cgi :)
<DJ_Necrogami> meh
<bigfoot1> hi
<DJ_Necrogami> im not a fan of packaging
<bigfoot1> how can i get japanese text input support in Opera browser?
<Ng> DJ_Necrogami: your loss :)
<czr> DJ_Necrogami, why don't you use gentoo then
<czr> DJ_Necrogami, or build your own (LFS)
<knotty_ian2005> i didn't get any window
<DJ_Necrogami> because im not a fan of gentoo
<Ng> DJ_Necrogami: to be fair, this is an ubuntu support channel, you are asking for php support by not using the packages in ubuntu, imho
<kbrooks> DJ_Mirage, so?
<DJ_Necrogami> Slackware Debian then Ubunutu
<DJ_Necrogami> no
<DJ_Necrogami> actaully i was asking where to find the lib for mysql in ubuntu
<DJ_Necrogami> so that i CAN build php
<Ng> DJ_Necrogami: in apt, of course. look for a -dev package
<Seveas> DJ_Mirage, in php4-mysql
<czr> libmysql-dev?
<Seveas> or php5-mysql
<Seveas> or libmysqlclient-dev (oslt)
<knotty_ian2005> hey docta...what's the site?
<Seveas> use the search, luke
<dragoon> well my ubuntu install just finished on my desktop - using it now
<dragoon> :)
<tristan> docta_v : PM
<docta_v> that's what i did man
<docta_v> he doesn't know how to use that
<docta_v> i think it's a lost cause
<DJ_Necrogami> Seveas Ng, i got it
<tristan> docta_v : I send you a pm
<Ng> :)
<bigfoot1> anybody use opera here? I'm trying to get Japanese input support. please help
<tristan> bigfootl : sorry no
<docta_v> tristan: ah...i hadn't signed in. send again please
<som1> why on earth cant i use mpg321? it says "cant find suitable libao driver (is device in use?)"
<som1> but it isnt, bullshit
<tristan> docta_v : did you get it. I am not use to PM in IRC.... I just clicked right on your name and choose open a dialogue box. Is that the right thing to do?
<som1> and that stuff only happens on ubuntu
<docta_v> tristan: well i guess it only works if you've identified yourself with NickServ
<kestas> som1, I assume you have libao installed
<som1> kestas: yea
<som1> oh and ogg123 says "cannot open device esd"
<Nikusan>  my gnome-bt works fine, but azureus wont. it shows the correct number of seeds and peers, but wont connect to any of them?
<YukiIkyuta> som1, tell us what "ps aux | grep esd | wc -l" and "ps aux | grep artsd | wc -l" say.
<docta_v> Nikusan: does the firewall test work?
<YukiIkyuta> Nikusan, (Mr Meat?!), sounds like your firewall needs fixing ..
<bigfoot1> guys, i think i found a webpage that can help me get japanese input into my opera. but i don't know which post, if any, applies to me. Could someone please read through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76985&highlight=opera+japanese and tell me.
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, is Japanese working at all?
<YukiIkyuta> As in, can you enter it elsewhere?
<som1> its not running
<som1> w8
<som1> works ok now
<som1> thx
<YukiIkyuta> x_x
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: with uim, i can enter japanese in other programs, such as gedit and openoffice writer, but not opera. i think it's because opera is using QT libraries, or so i hear.
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, hmm, I agree. I'm using uim as well, and Firefox won't accept my input either.
<YukiIkyuta> Reading that article now.
<Nikusan> docta_v, YukiIkyuta firewall is fine
<bigfoot1> oneigaishimasu
<docta_v> Nikusan: the azureus firewall test passes?
<Nikusan> docta_v, it sure does
<docta_v> and you don't get any errors on the torrent? like maybe you need to register on the site?
<siorai> why am I getting "bash: make: command not found" errors ?
<basfrank> hi
<Appie1> hi there
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=434851&postcount=18 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=434851&postcount=19
<siorai> I didnt' think that was possible, I'm SURE ubuntu comes with MAKE right?
<YukiIkyuta> And I think you mean `onegai* shimasu'.
<Appie1> can somebody helpme
<Nikusan> docta_v, tested the exact same torrent in gnome torrent and it works
<YukiIkyuta> siorai, It doesn't come with the GCC system at all.
<basfrank> how can i configure my old isa creative sb 16 for ubuntu?
<zal> question
<wezzer> siorai: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<YukiIkyuta> siorai, it is of course readily available via APT.
<siorai> YukiIkyuta,  that's pretty effing basic though isn't it?
<zal> i have a password problem
<Appie1> does ubuntu uses amd x2 proc
<dragoon> make: no target to make.
<siorai> Lemme guess liscensing crap?
<YukiIkyuta> Wellark, yes, but for the base system, it is left out.
<YukiIkyuta> zal, what's wrong?
<dragoon> thats on a default ubuntu install with X
<dragoon> not server install
<YukiIkyuta> Oops ..
<Appie1> question
<siorai> geeez
<Appie1> does ubuntu uses the amd x2 proc
<YukiIkyuta> siorai, definitely not licensing. If you follow wezzer's instructions as before (apt-get install build-essential), you'll get all the stuff you need.
<basfrank> can anyone help me?
<zal> thanks, i installed 5.10 on my ibook and when it restart the log and pass seems wrong
<YukiIkyuta> There *is* no licensing. ^^
<siorai> so THAT's why none of my make commands ever worked
<knotty_ian2005> i have my fat32 partitions mounted already but i can't seem to change the files...how can i change that?
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: i read through posts 18 and 19, but will they work with Opera?
<siorai> Yeah, but why isn't that basic install ?
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, SCIM is said to. That's what I read, at least.
<zal> so i have to reset those, is there a way to do it without reinstalling?
<siorai> I mean, for petes sake, that really SHOULD be bundled right?
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: shall we both try it?
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, sure thing.
<knotty_ian2005> i have my fat32 partitions mounted already but i can't seem to change the files...how can i change that?
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: okay, here i go.
<YukiIkyuta> siorai, remember that one of Ubuntu's main concepts is to become a desktop, as well as a developer OS. I suppose that they expect developers can get the build essentials through APT themselves! ^^
<basfrank> how can i configure my old isa creative sb 16 for ubuntu?
<siorai> Yeah, but, lol, I'm not a developer, ; /
<Thorondor> as a desktop user you don't need make. only as a programmer.
<dragoon> alsaconf ?
<siorai> and I've found uses for that already
<Ng> siorai: most users will never need gcc
<bimberi> siorai: make is on the CD, but not installed by default
<basfrank> thanks
<siorai> Gotta be kidding me
<Ng> so putting all of the build stuff in the default install is pointless
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, APT seems to be missing cim...
<siorai> freaking wierd
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: do you mean scim?
<knotty_ian2005> i have my fat32 partitions mounted already but i can't seem to change the files...how can i change that?
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, no `cim' ...
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: is that needed?
<YukiIkyuta> I would assume so, but I'm not sure.
<YukiIkyuta> Let's see ...
<Secreth`X> wtf.. FireFox crashes when it plays a video? :X
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta:  i didn't see the word "cim" in the posts
<YukiIkyuta> In #18, the first line:
<YukiIkyuta> `sudo apt-get install scim scim-gtk2-immodule scim-modules-socket scim-modules-table scim-pinyin scim-tables-zh scim-input-pad'
<siorai> My goal here is to be able to use alien, heh
<knotty_ian2005> why do i always get unsuccessful torrent download?
<YukiIkyuta> I'll just install scim and see what happens ...
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: i see many "scim"s but no "cim.
<bigfoot1> yux
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: me too
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, ah well. Also install scim-tables-ja if you want Japanese support. xP
<knotty_ian2005> is there anyway i can force my torrent downloader to move faster?
<zal> I have a problem:    ok here is my problem, yesterday i installed 5.10 on my ibook g4 and entered the same log and pass for 2 years. when it rebooted and i tried to log it was impossible, wrong log or pass...so is there a way to reset log and pass whitout reinstalling?
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: what do you mean if i want japanese support? Japanese support is all i want..
<rss> hi, I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse, its middle button and scroll wheel is not working, what to do?
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, I know, it was kind of a joke - I maen, also install scim-tables-ja!
<bigfoot1> By the way, Post 20 says he got the debs from a different source http://svn.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/scim/
<YukiIkyuta> Hmm.
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: but which deb(s) should we d/l and install?
<YukiIkyuta> I think you will find that's the same as the normal site.
<YukiIkyuta> He dpkg --installed the .deb files directly.
<YukiIkyuta> But APT should be fine.
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: ok. here i go with the apt.
<YukiIkyuta> OK.
<mbruemmer> hello having a question again: how do i run the minimal installer script??
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: "E: Couldn't find package scim-modules-socket"
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, I get similar errors. Just try "apt-get install scim" and it'll do the dependencies for you.
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: ok.
<YukiIkyuta> I'm going to restart X to see if it works, brb.
<_triablo> how to install codecs for kaffeine ? I cp essential codecs in /usr/lib/win32 but does'n work
<mbruemmer> hello having a question again: how do i run the minimal installer script??
<dragoon> type server
<dragoon> what are the codecs called
<dragoon> like i know in gentoo there called win32codecs
<_triablo> essential from mplayer home page
<basfrank> dragoon,  there is no alsaconf inubuntu, is it?
<Secreth`X> ubotu: tell dragoon about w32codecs
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, it seemed to just make my system run a whole lot slower.
<dragoon> yes
<dragoon> apt-get install alsa-utils
<basfrank> aaaaaha
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, plus, it didn't actually work in Firefox either.
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: does japanese input work?
<bigfoot1> oh
<ulinskie> where can I get glib-2.0?
<bigfoot1> post 18 says you need to do 2 more sudo commands. did you, YukiIkyuta
<bigfoot1> ?
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, yes, of course.
<SirGir> hmm no "msttcorefonts" for Ubuntu x86_64 ?
<mbruemmer> dragoon: sever is the same as minimal??
<YukiIkyuta> ulinskie, try "apt-get install libglib2.0-0"
<crimsun> !info msttcorefonts
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<dragoon> yeah i think so
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: if i were using firefox, i think i'd use scim.
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, well, it didn't seem to work, unfortunately.
<bigfoot1> but because i use opera, i must use try anonther solution
<bigfoot1> i see.
<SirGir> crimsun, odd, can't find it
<YukiIkyuta> SirGir, there seems to be a 64-bit version.
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta: does it work with other programs?
<mbruemmer> dragoon: thank u! 4 ya help
<dragoon> no problems
<YukiIkyuta> bigfoot1, no more than UIM worked with.
<crimsun> SirGir: you don't have multiverse enabled, eh?
<dragoon> anyway im off to bed... 23:27 here and i need to be awake at 6
<dragoon> ciao
<SirGir> crimsun, ah..
<SirGir> Thanks
<YukiIkyuta> See you, dragoon .
<YukiIkyuta> Hm.
<YukiIkyuta> 23:57 here.
<bigfoot1> YukiIkyuta:  when i was on hoary, i got japanese support in firefox. how about you?
<YukiIkyuta> Hah, I never used Hoary.
<YukiIkyuta> I started on pre-5.10.
<siorai> So, if I'm not wrong, the rpm-4.1.i386.tar.gz has a bunch of files in it's own tech tree that are supposed to go into my file system under the same tree
<YukiIkyuta> Sionide, where did you get *that*?
<YukiIkyuta> siorai*!
<siorai> typing in "sudo tar -x rpm-4.1.i386.tar.gz"
<Ng> siorai: rpm is available in apt if you really need it, but you shouldn't really need it
<siorai> for alien? said it was required
<Ng> ugh, alien ;)
<Ng> if you install alien with apt it will install rpm too
<siorai> Well, I guess I did it the hard way
<Ng> always search apt first :)
<Ng> most things you'll want will be in there
<siorai> meanwhile my terminal is STILL taking forever
* siorai is getting suspicious of the time it's taking to fullfill it's task
<Ng> ?
<siorai> typing in "sudo tar -x rpm-4.1.i386.tar.gz"
<siorai> which, shuodl do what I want correct?
<Ng> nope
<siorai> no? lol
<Ng> that'll be waiting for you to feed it a tarfile on stdin
<siorai> .... to do what?
<Ng> you would need tar -xzf foo.tar.gz  (the z means unzip and the f means a file)
<Ng> stdin means what you type, basically
<Ng> so it's waiting for you to type/paste a tar file into the terminal
<Ng> ctrl-c it and install alien with apt, would be my recommendation :)
<_triablo> how to set the path to codecs ? kaffeine is very minimal in kubuntu ?
<Ng> (tar is a very old program originally designed to work with tape drives, not files, which is why it has some odd behaviours)
<siorai> sudo apt-get alien ?
<Ng> sudo apt-get install alien
<siorai> then why is it practically the ONLY form of zip I see everywhere for binaries and junk?
<Ng> ?
<siorai> I see all kinds of crap in tar.gz
<siorai> all over hte place
<Ng> siorai: yeah, the developers of the software just release a tarball, the individual distributions then make packages
<Ng> apt-get is installing alien/rpm from ubuntu's servers, not the alien/rpm authors' servers
<siorai> ... if it's so old and crappy, why is it still use?
<julo> hi again !
<Ng> siorai: unix is 30 years old, your argument falls down instantly :)
<siorai> ... I knew that, but, wouldn't it be better to get it from the authors? heh
<Ng> no
<julo> I noticed that Ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/rc.local script. Where should I add a command for it to be launched on boot, after all the services have been started ?
<crimsun> julo: man update-rc.d
<Chousuke> siorai: if you want the latest and greatest of everything, you can install gentoo
<Chousuke> siorai: gentoo makes it really easy to install most recent releases of software.
<Chousuke> only you have to do a lot of compiling :/
<Ng> and it's way more hacky
<siorai> Well, I don't mind doing a lot of work, I really don
<Chousuke> gentoo's way is easier for installing packages with restricted licences.
<siorai> But I'm rather fond of this community.. hehe
<Chousuke> but I still prefer the Debian way :)
<siorai> hm, what's the syntax for alien?
<Ng> siorai: there's a lot to be said for doing things the hard way - you learn a lot about how the system works. I've been doing it long enough that I appreciate ease of use more than anything now ;)
<Chousuke> Probably because my currently borken machine that used to run Debian/Ubuntu wasn't exactly a speed demon.
<Chousuke> And I started with Debian too.
<Chousuke> my first ever successful Linux install.
<siorai> hahaha ng, if I wanted ease of use I'd go back to winders
<adiabatty> I don't know why, but I had an easier time with the Gentoo install procedure than I did with the old Debian installer.
<Ng> siorai: that's a pretty bizarre argument, but ok
<Hentai^XP> hmm
<siorai> I'm saying I despise ease of use
<Chousuke> Windows ease of pretty much means a lot of wizards.
<Chousuke> +use
<Hentai^XP> windows, ease of use, hmmm
<Chousuke> Windows isn't that good if you just want to get things done.
<Ng> siorai: and I'm saying that's a pretty bizarre argument, the easier the system is to use the more time you can spend being productive, unless your goal is to use your system just to configure it ;)
<Chousuke> your way, that is.
<Chousuke> if you want to get them done the way MS thought you would, then it's nice.
<maestro> where can i find a repository list to Breezy 64 bits?
<jeremywhiting> Windows idea of ease of use is don't let the user change anything
<Ng> maestro: synaptic can show you a full list of available packages, that's probably the quickest way, if you have X installed
<siorai> ... I think MS's ultimate goal was to DE nerdify the computer world...
<chrissturm> hey! is there a way to convert from ext3 to fat32 without losing data?
<Chousuke> jeremywhiting: no. the idea is to let third party software do the stuff for you
<siorai> and they almost have, the typical computer user is no long a geek, heh
<jeremywhiting> Gentoo's idea of ease of use is don't do anything at all unless the user specifically asks for it to be done
<mjr> chrissturm, no free way that I know of
<Chousuke> siorai: yes, and it's a good goal
<mjr> chrissturm, except, of course, backup, mkdosfs, restore
<siorai> Chousuke I hate that idea
<chrissturm> mjr: it seems that partitionmagic and partitionmanager also cant do it
<Chousuke> siorai: too bad they failed. but it's still profitable.
<Chousuke> they only managed to make the UI to emulate a nerd that's controlled by a clueless user.
<Ng> siorai: surely linux therefore provides the best solution? the user interface is easy to use, but there is a fully fledged "geek" system underneath if you want to touch it :)
<Chousuke> The UI is a bit geeky too
<Chousuke> lots of stuff that's of no interest to non-geeks
<chrissturm> ng: maybe you are talking about osx?
<Chousuke> like interface names in a GUI network interface managers.
<Thorondor> does anyone know why the networking manager forgets my WEP-Key? :(
<lordlucless> Could anyone help me get ipop3d setup on ubuntu? Ive installed the package, but I dont know how to register it as a service
<Hentai^XP> well siorai if you go back to windows, don't run as a admin
<Ng> chrissturm: I try not to do that :)
<Seveas> lordlucless, the package should do that by itseld
<siorai> Hentai, I CAN"T go back to winders
<Chousuke> OS X is a nice system too.
<Hentai^XP> k siorai
<lordlucless> I thought it should - all the other servers I installed did. But I cant get a connection on 110 - is there a way I can re-run the setup scripts from the package
<lordlucless> ?
<Hentai^XP> and whys that siorai ?
<siorai> Well
<maestro> Ng, in ubuntuguide.org, show how to install java sun pack, using APT, but this doen't work, have any another way?
<dpupp> how do i remove a user and all their files?
<siorai> I have a notebook, and my screen is shattered.  Normally, I can just push it out through the external with the touch of a button, but I've killed my notebook keyboard as well
<dpupp> i was going to delete a user account but its saying files wont be deleted. and i want it all gone.
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<Ng> maestro: firstly, close ubuntuguide and never go back, then look at the restrictedformats ubuntu wiki page, I believe that should tell you how to install sun's java :)
<_jason> ubotu, tell maestro about java
<jeremywhiting> lordlucless: first verify that it's not running on the port, try netstat -tlpn and see if port 110 is in the list
<lordlucless> Nope, nothings running on 110
<dpupp> is it safe to delete the home folder of a user that is no longer??
<siorai> hm... crap
<_jason> dpupp, there is an argument you can pass-- you will want to read the man page "man deluser" since there are a couple of options
<jeremywhiting> lordlucless: then see if you have inetd running/installed, maybe it's supposed to use that
<dpupp> thanks _Jason.
<Hentai^XP> guess I will install debian
<siorai> apt-get install java/jre neither worked... how odd
<frogzo1> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ptlo> hi. is there a mini-cd of ubuntu that i could use just to boot the install process, and do a network install? i wouldn't want to download the entire image for that
<lordlucless> ps -ef | grep inetd only returns the grep copmmand itself, so I assume inetd is not running
<Ng> inetd isn't installed by default, if that's of any help?
<jeremywhiting> lordlucless: and see if there's an init script for it in /etc/init.d/ if so do sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname start
<jeremywhiting> lordlucless: you are correct
<jeremywhiting> I think, I've never used ps -ef before though
<jeremywhiting> what do those options do to ps?
<jeremywhiting> yeah, that works
<lordlucless> Because I just had a quick look in the man file to see how to list every process and thats what it said :P
<dpupp> ok... its not allowing me to delete the user. Not accepting my sudo PW... :(
<lordlucless> there arent any /etc/init.d scripts either
<lordlucless> Well, nothing to do with pop3 anyway
<lordlucless> There's nothing in /etc/inetd.conf about pop3 either, so I assume its supposed to run as a standalone
<jeremywhiting> that probably means it's supposed to use inetd and get started when someone connects to that port
<lordlucless> But theres no metion of it in /etc/inetd.conf - I thought it would have to be referenced in there to be used with inetd
<cricek> guys i need a good ubuntu repository
<jeremywhiting> I personally have only used inetd in debian, and haven't been able to use it the same way in ubuntu, but have just installed servers that run as daemons instead of using it so far
<cricek> where's that site for repository creation ?
<jeremywhiting> it's the lazy way out, don't learn it, just work around it :)
<lordlucless> Yeah, no other servers Ive installed are using it atm
<Seveas> !tell cricek about easysource
<jeremywhiting> I'd do a search on ubuntuforums.org for ipop3d and see what turns up
<lordlucless> okily dokily
<cricek> Yeah done
<cricek> :)
<cricek> tnx
<frogzo1> jeremywhiting: inetd has security features, or better, xinetd
<frogzo1> *xinetd*
<trappist> I love qpopper for pop3
<frogzo1> !wine
<siorai> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<_jason> what does gnome-pty-helper do?  I have 101 instances of it running
<Jowi> hello everyone
<siorai> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/452421
<bertrand> test
* xester good morning
<jack_> Hi!! How can I install microsoft fonts such as "Trebuchet"  ..
<Seveas> jack_, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<_jason> jack-, you'll need multiverse enabled as well
<jack_> I have.. I try.. respect to you... haha..
<Jowi> jack_: if you already have the fonts on your harddisk you can simply copy them to your /home/username/.fonts directory.
<lordlucless_> grr
<everton137> Hi, does someone here have upload photos from a mobile on Linux? Any tips? I have a Nokia 6235. Thanks
<cricek> Hmm and how to install KDE 3.5 ?
<cricek> any idea ?
<aeon17x> cricek: get the kubuntu-desktop package.
<aeon17x> but wait... that's for kde 3.4, so...
<barton__> hello all
<aeon17x> I believe there are instructions in the kubuntu site.
<cricek> OK i'll try to find em
<_jason> can someone do "ps aux | grep -c gnome-pty-helper"  I'd just like to know if having 101 instances of this thing is normal.  thanks
<siorai> yea!
<siorai> **GOAL ACHEIVED**
<MoonRanger> how do you install inetd
<barton__> where can I find cedega and it's engine sources for free??
<jeremywhiting> _jason: not normal
<Jowi> _jason: 1 - but i am not running gnome (may or may not be important)
<jeremywhiting> I have one instance
<jeremywhiting> and I am running gnome
<_jason> jeremywhiting, Jowi: thanks.  Anyone have any ideas why?
<barton__> where can I find cedega and it's engine sources for free??
<jeremywhiting> barton__ good luck
<barton__> :-)
<barton__> it is so hard to find it?
<Jowi> barton__: not really, but this is not a warez channel.
<jareth> barton_: if you want it plz pay for it
<chrissturm> barton__, if you want to do warez, why dont you use windows?
<chrissturm> that reminds me, i need to cancel my cedega subscription
<barton__> I thought that linux open source soft is free
<_jason> barton__, if you want to read the source code, I believe it is available on the main site.  try googling "cedega source".  Although I don't use cedega so I don't know what the "cdega engine" refers to
<Ng> barton__: you can download the cedega source and compile it yourself
<everton137> haha
<everton137> (wasntme)
<Ng> barton__: you won't get all of the features though
<aeon17x> barton__: "free" doesn't mean it's in price.
<chrissturm> cedega only runs acceptable on nvidia cards
<Ng> barton__: some software is open source, but not all of it, there is plenty of commercial software for linux if you want to pay for it, but thankfully most of the time you don't need to :)
<barton__> I have one
<_jason> barton__, http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<barton__> Ng: so there no warez for windows at all? (((
<Ng> barton__: I expect there is a lot of warez for windows, but I don't care about either
<barton__> :) but I don't need cedega in Windows
<Ng> so download the cedega source and compile it yourself, problem solved
<Ng> or pay $15
<jareth> barton_: support the developpers and buy cedega. you will get full-feature
<barton__> thanks
<Jowi> barton__: if you're trying to just get an older game going, try wine. sometimes it is good enough to work.
<schmoe> hey there - anyone like to talk kphone/fwd/nufone/800-number? :D
<barton__> and what can I use in Ububntu for MuOnline going?
<ZigZag> Hi! Does anyone know how to enable a PS2 wireless mouse via a PS2->USB adapter in ubuntu?
<ZigZag> I need it real bad, a school project is depending on this
<sig> lately I've been getting errors after my laptop has been on for a few days.... What happens is I click an application and it fails to start.. (firefox, evolution, etc...). I get failed to write to read system only. Has anyone else been getting these errors?
<poningru> Zibby: um the ps2 mouse should be detected automatically
<poningru> can you give the model number?
<ZigZag> poningru: we've tried like three of them now. most of them are logitech
<Ng> sig: does the laptop go into suspend/hibernate modes? sometimes that can confuse things and it doesn't restore properly
<ZigZag> poningru: it's a liveCD version too, I should add
<Ng> sig: otherwise, you might want to run memtest for a while on it
<sig> Ng: yeah it started doing this when I upgraded to the latest kernel
<Jowi> ZigZag: question is, would you try to detect the mouse as usb or ps2 when it is connected like that?
<ZigZag> it doesn't recognize it... which maybe isn't very strange since it's going through a PS2-to-USB adapter
<ZigZag> Jowi: precisely. I don't know. But it didn't autodetect on boot
<poningru> ZigZag: why arent you directly connecting the ps2?
<Ng> sig: hmm, in that case you should definitely report a bug to ubuntu
<ZigZag> poningru: no ps2 port :/
<poningru> oh doh
<poningru> hehe
<phiqtion> how can i get azureus on ubuntu?
<ZigZag> poningru: otherwise I wouldn't be panicking and asking around irc...
<sig> Ng: ok
<poningru> ZigZag: true
<poningru> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ZigZag> poningru: any ideas?
<Ng> sig: also might be worth downgrading the kernel and see if it still happens
<sig> yeah
<poningru> ZigZag: yeah there was a howto written for logitech mouse
<phiqtion> poningru: thanks
<poningru> trying to find it
<ZigZag> poningru: thx
<poningru> but which model was it again?
<Jowi> ZigZag: well, when you configure the kernel by hand, i have not seen a mousedriver like that. either USB, PS/2 or Serial are supported as far as I have seen. No idea how the kernel would make of a connection like that. See if you can get a "normal" mouse to work first, without an adapter.
<sanjay> does BitTorrent still work ?
<poningru> ZigZag: wait you are not using the livecd right?
<deltron_> I use the bittorrent commandline :P
<phiqtion> poningru: you're the man
<ZigZag> Jowi: normal mice work just fine. both wireless and regular. just not with the adapter.
<ZigZag> poningru: yes I am
<ZigZag> why?
<poningru> ZigZag: hmm that might cause problems supposedly
<ZigZag> poningru: with adapters specifically? I'm willing to do hackish stuff like rebooting xorg and stuff...
<poningru> dude when the live cd boots up go for options, and then try to look for usb
<Ng> ZigZag: did the adapter come with the mouse?
<ZigZag> Ng: no.
<Ng> give up
<ZigZag> Ng: why?
<poningru> oh ZigZag then its not going to work
<poningru> oh well maybe it will
<Ng> generally the adapters are pretty dumb, the mouse detects which kind of port it's in and behaves differently
<ZigZag> but how are they supposed to work otherwise?
<Jowi> ZigZag: you probably would need a special driver for the adapter itself.
<Ng> so if it's a mouse that doesn't know how to be both ps2 and usb it won't work
<poningru> ZigZag: the problem is with usb mouse dont have a standard protocols
<Ng> unless the adapter is able to do the translation itself
<USER014921> WORKS1
<ZigZag> ok. the adapter looks pretty generic... we got it here at uni
<Ng> but if it's a little tiny plastic thing from another mouse it almost certainl can't
<ZigZag> Ng: ok
<poningru> ZigZag: whats the model of the adapter?
<cricek> hmmm win32codecs repository ?
<poningru> !win32codecs
<ubotu> methinks win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<ZigZag> how do you check that?
<ZigZag> it's just a wire
<poningru> ZigZag: should be on the adapter somewhere
<poningru> oh
<poningru> hmm what about the packaging or something
<ZigZag> the wire says things like HAURTIAN
<ZigZag> have no package
<ZigZag> just found the wire =)
<poningru> wtf
<ZigZag> the ports are right. must be an adapter
<poningru> haurtian what?
<ZigZag> LL112842
<ZigZag> AWM I/II A FT2
<ZigZag> where are you looking poningru?
<Tenoch> Hi
<poningru> ZigZag: just google
<ZigZag> poningru: I've been googling my ass off lately... seem to be googling wrong somehow =))
<Kimppa> Hi. I killed esd "killall esd" and now I need to restart it.. but don't know quite how? :P
<poningru> ZigZag: yeah dude this thing would need some sort of driver or something
<poningru> I cant find it on google at all
<Jowi> ZigZag: the color of the PS/2, is it green or purple?
<poningru> ZigZag: what do you need to do? as in why are you using the livecd?
<Bizzeh> hey, is there any way to get ubuntu to install to a second partiton and NOT kill the xp boot sector on the main partition
<poningru> Bizzeh: ofcourse
<ZigZag> Jowi: I have both. plugged in to the green one, it has a small mouse painted on it
<Bizzeh> even if i tell it to install to the partition and NOT the mbr, it still fucks with the mbr
<poningru> Bizzeh: it probably installed grub
<Jowi> ZigZag: yeah, green is for mouse alright. similar to this one: http://www.usbgear.com/USB_TO_PS2_CONVERTER/
<poningru> you should have have it not install grub
<Bizzeh> when i told it not to do?
<Bizzeh> "install boot loader to this parition"
<Kimppa> any ideas how I can get esd back up?
<poningru> Bizzeh: how did you tell it not to install grub?
<ZigZag> poningru: using a laptop that isn't mine.
<keizers> hello guys, is there anybody who know printing?
<poningru> ZigZag: ah ic
<Bizzeh> i told it to just use the partition its on, and keep away from everything else, everything else is out of bounds, do not touch anything outside hda2
<ZigZag> Jowi: looks like that yes
<poningru> Bizzeh: I dont understand what you are saying how did you tell it to do that?
<ZigZag> similar at least, the ports are the same
<poningru> during which part of the installation did you specifiy that?
<Bizzeh> when install asks me how do i want to set up the drive
<Bizzeh> i say "use partition x only"
<Jowi> ZigZag: Does it work in any other OS?
<poningru> Bizzeh: thats not what that means
<Bizzeh> "where do you want to install the boot loader to" "partition x, NOT mbr"
<Tenoch> I have a question about the live CD : does it mount the hard drive at all ?
<ZigZag> Jowi: we have windows. didn't seem too... but then windows desn't have the installed drivers that linux has
<Tenoch> I need to use it on a computer that's not mine
<keizers> when i want to print a photo at 4x6 the photo only comes on the and of the page, about 2 cm, what to do :S
<Tenoch> and without leaving marks of it...
<poningru> Bizzeh: if my memory serves me correctly it doesnt have that option, dont remember though
<ZigZag> Tenoch: you should be fine. I'm doing it now...
<Kimppa> Hmm... I guess I'll have to do the same thing as in Windows - reboot to get something to work :/
<Bizzeh> ok, ubuntu gets thrown then
<Bizzeh> ill move back to getnoo
<Tenoch> ZigZag: cool :)
<Bizzeh> gentoo even
<poningru> Bizzeh: go for it
<Jowi> ZigZag: so the adapter may be broken then. according to the page for the other usb/Ps2 converter, no driver should be needed in either win or linux.
<poningru> Jowi: going from usb->ps2 is different
<poningru> going from ps2->usb would need drivers
<ZigZag> poningru: but that one looks like a PS2->USB. look at the picture
<poningru> especially if its for keyboard+mouse
<poningru> oh where?
<keizers> when i want to print a photo at 4x6 the photo only comes on the and of the page, about 2 cm, what to do :S
<poningru> link?
<ZigZag> on the link
<ZigZag> http://www.usbgear.com/USB_TO_PS2_CONVERTER/
<Jowi> poningru: yeah, but it is a usb -> ps/2
<poningru> oh hmm
<ZigZag> depends on which way you look at it from
<cricek> Hmm w32codecs on amd64 ?
<keizers> when i want to print a photo at 4x6 the photo only comes on the end of the page, about 2 cm, what to do :S
<valdyn> cricek: dont work
<cricek> anyone ?
<poningru> hmm you are right
<poningru> cricek: no
<cricek> at all ?
<poningru> none
<valdyn> cricek: at all
<cricek> damn
<poningru> ZigZag: yeah dude then it must be the adapter
<cricek> how come my suse 9.3 played evrything ?
<poningru> cricek: what format?
<poningru> cricek: err what codec?
<cricek> xvid...nso
<valdyn> cricek: its video player can be 32bit even if the 'system' is 64bit
<deltron_> videolan client :D
<ZigZag> but how can the adaptor know what kind of stuff is plugged into it? It should need some configuring or drivers or something it seems...
<poningru> xvid is the free implementation of divx and can be played in vlc
<netdur> which debian respo (stable or unstable) should I use with breezy?
<poningru> ZigZag: apperantly not
<poningru> netdur: neither
<Jowi> ZigZag: probably a chip in between the usb and ps/2 connector that does all the translation.
<cricek> Uff ok
<ZigZag> poningru: 2 minutes ago someone said it didn't work at all...
<netdur> poningru, so what to do with missing packages?
<Ng> ZigZag: if it's just a tiny little adapter that came with a mouse, it won't be doing anythig, the mouse will need to translate ps2/usb
<ishit> how do i kill a program in ubuntu
<poningru> netdur: what are you looking for?
<poningru> ishit: go into system monitor and end process
<Ng> ZigZag: if it's a separate product for connecting ps2/usb mice then you can ignore what I said, but if it came with a specific mouse and you're using it with another, my money says it won't work
<netdur> avidemux
<Flessan> how does one tell at what level one is looged in at?
<Jowi> ishit: kill or xkill (xkill is point and click to kill a window/program)
<ZigZag> Ng: it has ports for both mouse and keyboard. don't know what it came with.
<poningru> ishit: yeah right click on an empty portion of a panel
<_jason> ishit, you have a couple of options:  you can add the "force quit" applet to your panel (the others were mentioned above)
<poningru> and add to panel a force quite
<ishit> i tried that but it gives an error
<poningru> netdur: if you can just get the .deb then it should be fine
<ishit> $ kill esd
<ishit> bash: kill: esd: arguments must be process or job IDs
<ishit> this is wat i get
<Jowi> ishit: "killall esd"
<netdur> deb has it dependens!!! on site they I should use this "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sid main"
<ishit> kk
<Jowi> ishit: "ps -A | grep esd" will give you a job ID. then use "kill idnumber" to kill it. or use "killall esd".
<netdur> sorry for typos
<poningru> netdur: if the package is not in ubuntu you probably are fine using the repositories
<ishit> thnx it worked
<poningru> but the problem is if in future its added to ubuntu it will conflict and mess it up
<keizers> isn't there anybody who can help me with my problem
<Ng> adding the marillat repositories is generally not a good idea
<Ng> they are for debian
<poningru> keizers: whats the problem?
<Jowi> keizers: ask and you might be lucky
<netdur> poningru, yeah... but they has three repos, stable, unstable and testing... which one is "closed" to ubuntu?
<keizers> when i want to print a photo at 4x6 the photo only comes on the end of the page, about 2 cm, what to do :S
<Ng> netdur: which packages do you need from that repository?
<poningru> closest would be unstable, but I seriously recomend just compiling it yourself
<lordlucless> Why is postfix trying to delete /etc/localtime?
<netdur> Ng, avidemux
<Seveas> netdur, don't use debian/marillat
<Seveas> avidemux is in the cipherfunk ubuntu repository
<kestas> in a bash script is there any way to set a hook for ctrl-C, so when I press ctrl-C it runs the function before stopping?
<netdur> Seveas, url
<Seveas> kestas, yes
<deltron> cipherfunk repos?
<Seveas> trap INT stop_func
<deltron> cipherfunk is a wicked name :D
<Seveas> function stop_func() { ...}
<keizers> mm, then no body know an answer i think :S:S :(:(\
<Jowi> keizers: I don't have a printer here. but first, do a "print testpage" and see if that one comes out alright. if it does, check the print properties to see if all the settings are correct.
<poningru> !cipherfunk
<ubotu> poningru: Not a clue
<Seveas> deltron, ftp://ftp.cipherfunk.org
<Ng> keizers: trap
<deltron> sweet, thanks Seveas
<keizers> a normal a4 does print normaly
<Ng> keizers: see what Seveas says
<keizers> only 4x6 paper doesn;t
<Ng> err
<Ng> kestas I mean
<Ng> sorry
<keizers> Ng what did saveas say?
<lordlucless> Can anyone tell me why postfix is trying to delete /etc/localtime when I run it?
<Jowi> keizers: then i don't know, sorry
<kestas> Seveas, Ng thanks
<Ng> keizers: sorry, I meant to talk to kestas, please ignore what I said :)
<keizers> Ng ok cool
<Jowi> keizers: have you checked here?
<Seveas> kestas, man trap
<Jowi> !printing
<ubotu> rumour has it, printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Seveas> I had it wrong :)
<Seveas> it's trap stop_func INT
<Flessan> how does one tell at what level one is looged in at?
<kestas> Seveas, its the oth-- ah k
<kestas> was about to tell you ;)
<netdur> Seveas, can you tell me how do I enable cipherfunk respo?
<Seveas> or even SIGINT
<Kamping_Kaiser> Flessan: hm.? whoami?
<Seveas> !tell netdur about easysource
<frogz> Flessan: runlevel - usually 2
<Jowi> Flessan: "runlevel"
<Flessan> I am very new to all this
<keizers> does anyone know cedega in here?
<ishit> anybody some help on jack
<frogz> Flessan: everyone starts somewhere
<Jowi> Flessan: "most" linux distros uses other numbers I've seen, but ubuntu uses 2 for normal graphical level.
<Flessan> true
<whyameye> Breezy crashes ocassionally on my Dell D600 laptop. How might I troubleshoot this?
<ishit> i try to start it but it says cannot load alsa module
<Jowi> graphical and multiuser that is
<Jowi> whyameye: is it an app that hangs or is it the whole system?
<jeremywhiting> whyameye, when you say crashes, what do you mean?
<frogz> whyameye: 1st - check /var/log/messages for errors
<whyameye> Jowi, jeremywhiting: if I leave it on the screensaver, it will eventually hang. Doesn't matter which screensaver.
<frogz> !tell ishit about sound
<Jowi> whyameye: sounds like acpi/apm and the hybernation thing that causes it. but i have no laptop here
<whyameye> Jowi, after much fiddling, acpi works. I disabled all power management in the screen saver, but that doesn't help.
<frogz> whyameye: what is your gfx card?
<whyameye> frogz: ATI Mobility 9000. I am using the ATI drivers that came with the Breezy installation.
<Jowi> !laptop
<ubotu> methinks laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Jowi> look at those links whyameye, they might give you a hint
<frogz> whyameye: suggest you install the fglrx drivers
<whyameye> ubotu: I checked those already. They say the D600 works.
<ubotu> whyameye: Are you on ritalin?
<Jowi> whyameye: ubotu is a bot
<whyameye> frogz: the fglrx drivers are known not to work with hibernation and/or standby according to many sites.
<frogz> whyameye: ubotu is a bot, btw
<ZigZag> gotta go now. thanks for all your help guys!
<jeremywhiting> whyameye: have you tried disabling the screensaver altogether?
<Jowi> ZigZag: good luck to you
<ZigZag> you rock and rule like a rock and a ruler
<ZigZag> thx
<frogz> whyameye: but dont't give me trouble with my screensaver :)
<whyameye> jeremywhiting: I suppose that's a good idea. Then leave it and see if it hangs, huh?
<jeremywhiting> yeah
<jeremywhiting> that might be one workaround at least
<tristan> whyameye : what's your screen resolution?
<whyameye> frogz, if I don't have hibernation or standby, basically I'm goin back to WinXP. Hate to say it. I'm travelling with my laptop all the time.
<whyameye> tristan, 1400x1050
<jeremywhiting> my ati desktop machine would hang on certain opengl screensavers for some reason
<jeremywhiting> so I just set mine to blank screen only and it works fine
<whyameye> jeremywhiting: yes this is definitely a possibility. I noticed that it is crashing with OpenGL screensavers....
<tristan> whyameye : so it is a wide screen. My screen resol is 1280 x 800. My xorg.conf works fine. Want me to copy/paste the part for the screen in a chat with you?
<jeremywhiting> some day I'll go through and disable the ones that hang so I can enjoy all the others
<whyameye> tristan: are you suggesting I run at a lower resolution?
<Hellfried> I just upgraded from hoary to breezy and have this problem that my computer hangs, and I haven't any clue about what it is. It's not about starting a special application or anything, it just hangs every now and then.  And I've found nothing in syslog or kernellog
<frogz> tristan: yes please - I'd like a look 2
<jeremywhiting> Hellfried: mine did too, then I realized it was a motherboard problem
<whyameye> tell me about this ubotu bot. I had no idea. Is it just reading the posts and using some sort of pattern rec to "offer" something?
<jeremywhiting> cause windows would do the same thing
<Jowi> whyameye: nah, you have to ask/tell it what you want
<frogz> Hellfried: your psu up to the task?
<deltron> whyameye: ubotu is an infobot hybrid
<Hellfried> jeremywhiting: it never hung with hoary, you're suggesting that it's got broken just now?
<frogz> !tell whyameye about ubuto
<Hellfried> frogz: psu?
<jeremywhiting> Hellfried: I'm just telling you what happened to me
<frogz> !tell whyameye about ubotu
* Hellfried nods
<jeremywhiting> breaking at the same time you upgraded can happen, stranger things have, that's for sure
<matthew_w> What's a program similar to "fruityloops" or "cakewalk" for Ubuntu?
<Hellfried> agreed
<whyameye> matthew_w: try rosegarden
<crankshaft> how does one install thesaurus for openoffice.org2 -- i'm using synaptec and can't find the package ( i found it for version openoffice.org 1 however selecting it uninstalls openoffice.org v.2)
<tristan> whyameye : cannot use chat. I have to register. Any idea where I can paste it?
<matthew_w> Rosegarden, gotcha, thanks!
<frogz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<whyameye> tristan, is the pastebin going to work?
<rednaxel> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Hellfried> frogz: psu?
<frogz> psu = power supply unit
<Hellfried> ah
<Hellfried> i guess so
<zAo^> what MP3 player are you using??
<tristan> whyameye : done on .com
<Hellfried> anyone have an idea about where to look for messages that may give me a hint?
<frogz> Hellfried: grep -i error /var/log/messages
<Jowi> zAo^: software: rhythmbox, hardware: Samsung yp6z
<jeremywhiting> Hellfried: install sensord and see if any voltage alarms go off in your logs
<zAo^> Jowi, thnx, but rhythmbox just crashes here now and then
<whyameye> tristan: got it. What are suggesting is the problem or rather how is this conf going to help me?
<tristan> whyameye : my ati drivers are the new one from the ATI website
<frogz>  Hellfried another possibility is install smartmontools & run a disk check
<Jowi> Hellfried: I would use a livecd to see if i would get the same prob. but that's just me. maybe your pc manufacturer also have a hardware diagnostic tool that you can run on the computer.
<jeremywhiting> I did that and got ton's of em, then once I rebooted the motherboard only recognized one processor socket on my dual processor motherboard and all was fine afterward
<whyameye> tristan: so you are suggestiong the fgrlx (or something like that) drivers?
<zAo^> Hellfried, tried to boot single-user?
<whyameye> tristan: do you use hibernate or suspend?
<tristan> whyame : no the ATI drivers on ATI website
<tristan> I don't know what my screensaver do after sometime
<tristan> It just goes black screen
<Jowi> zAo^: there is also xmms, beep media player etc
<whyameye> tristan: okay so do I have to install the drivers from the ATI website first?
<tristan> whyame  : yes
<zAo^> Jowi, tried both, now on Banshee. I use xfce and wanted intergration like Rhythmbox
<whyameye> tristan: cool. Will do.
<Jowi> zAo^: Rhythmbox is stable for me. I disabled ESD completely and only use ALSA. Works fine for me.
<zAo^> Jowi, how can I disable ESD? Urls?
<ishit> wen i try to start jack i get this error    $ jackd -R -p 512  -d alsa
<ishit> jackd 0.99.0
<ishit> Copyright 2001-2003 Paul Davis and others.
<ishit> jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
<ishit> This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
<ishit> under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details
<ishit> loading driver ..
<ishit> creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<ishit> control device hw:0
<ishit> configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods
<ishit> Couldn't open hw:0 for 32bit samples trying 24bit instead
<ishit> Couldn't open hw:0 for 24bit samples trying 16bit instead
<Jowi> zAo^: "killall esd" in a terminal. System->prefs->sound: disable sound server at startup. System-> prefs-> multimedia something: default output sink: alsa
<ishit> jack_create_thread: error -1 switching current thread to rt for inheritance: Unknown error 4294967295
<Shadowline> wf
<ishit> cannot start watchdog thread
<ishit> cannot load driver module alsa
<zAo^> Jowi, did that before, no sound anymore :) thanks anyway :)
<Lord_Epsylon> nas
<Jowi> zAo^: ah :-)
<ishit> wat should i do wen it says cannot load watchdog thread and cannot load alsa module driver
<sexcopter8000m> are there command(s) to try to free up swap and ram?
<whyameye> ishit: esd is not running? No other app is using ALSA?
<Overdrive_X> Anybody have the link on how to install vmware on ubuntu, i found it yesterday but i cant find it again
<whyameye> ishit: -R is realtime. Will work only with kernel patch or when running as root. Did you already know this?
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: best way is to limit number of daemons loaded at startup that you dont need. switch to a lighter desktop works as well. Gnome is pretty hungry.
<Jowi> !tell Overdrive_X about vmware
<UbuntuRob> Does anyone in here have a job/career in Linux????
<sexcopter8000m> Jowi, i don't need to compeltely revamp my installation... just one application is whoring resources
<Hellfried> thanks for al lyour suggestions, much appreciated!
<ishit> no i hav killed esd dunno wat other ones r running. how do i find out
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: which one?
<barton_> people, how can I work with Windows FTP resources in my LAN with Ubuntu?
<sexcopter8000m> maple. it's a piece of maths software
<whyameye> ishit: just try the same command as root and/or try without the -R parameter first. This will help us troubleshoot...
<chris_hh> hi
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: haven't heard of that one. maybe you can find an alternative?
<sexcopter8000m> Jowi, if i close it and reopen it it still seems to gobble up stuff, not sure why
<sexcopter8000m> Jowi, no, i don't think so :p
<Dr_Willis> barton_,  you mean 'what ftp client are there for ubuntu' ?
<sexcopter8000m> Jowi, but when it's running it runs a process just called "java" which is the one which is hogging resources
<chris_hh> Hi, can me help somebody ? --- terminal server problem Ive got
<barton_> yes
<barton_> I mean ftp client
<frogz> chris_hh: just state your problem
<whyameye> I want to send audio from one machine to another. Just a one-to-one audio stream deal so something like Shoutcast isn't appropriate. Running ubuntu on both. Any suggestions for software?
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: "killall java" maybe. you can also run "pstree" to see what it is connected to and try to kill the main process maybe.
<Dr_Willis> barton_,  theres literally DOZENS of ftp clients out. :P even the gnome file manager can doit. Depends on what features ya want in one. I recall a 'ftp file system' thing somewhere the could even mount them. (never used that however)
<chris_hh> i want to set up ltspcfg but it tells that XDMCP is not installed but i am usig gdm, how that?
<whyameye> barton_: gFTP is you are running Gnome is V.G.
<Dr_Willis> barton_,  fire up synaptic and search for 'ftp' and see wht look good.
<kestas> Seveas, on a similar note as last time, if I have a bash function which I've forked, is there any way to send a signal to that forked function (sigint would be good) from the parent script?
<Seveas> yes
<Hellfried> frogz: loads of erros, but seem unrelated, i.e. they don't occur on hangups
<kestas> Seveas, like a way of killing all child processes
<Jowi> chris_hh: gdmsetup and tick the XDMCP box, that should prompt you with an installation box if i remember it correctly...
<kestas> Seveas, how? :p
<kestas> :o even
<Seveas> save the result of fork (it's the pid)
<kestas> ahhh :)
<kestas> thanks
<Seveas> and use kill -WHATEVERSIGNALYOUWANT $pid
<ishit> hey thnx a million it worked!!!!
<chris_hh> I have the gdmsetup box activated
<Jowi> chris_hh: and can you use the XDMCP option in gdm when you log in?
<whyameye> ishit: is this to me? What worked? If running as root worked, then you have to run all audio apps as root, which isn't good. If leaving off -R worked, then you won't get good latency. If either of these worked, you need realtime-lsm. I can email a link for directions....
<chris_hh> how do I use the option Jowi?
<frogz> chris_hh: libxdmcp6 is installed by default - think you just need to do some reading
<chris_hh> its installed
<Seveas> kestas, you're looking for $!
<Jowi> chris_hh: Should be in the options menu when you log in. if that works, xdmcp is not your problem.
<kestas> Seveas, lmao
<kestas> how did you know?
<Seveas> :))
<whyameye> ishit: you are probably going to need to install realtime-lsm to get what you want. Instructions here: http://fort.xdas.com/~kor/oss2jack/install.html
<Seveas> command &
<twitch101> can anybody give me a link to an already compile unrar or somthing that i can use to unrar a file
<Seveas> kill -HUP $!
<chris_hh> i run gdm, isnt it automatically activated?
<frogz> !winrar
<ubotu> frogz: Bugger all, i dunno
<deltron> twitch101: unrar?
<frogz> !rar
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<lordlucless> Whats the "xpm" in regards to the gd2 lib? Is it some graphics file format?
<frogz> yep
<Jowi> chris_hh: i think it activates when you try to use it.
<deltron> unrar-free is the package
<twitch101> but im using a live cd so i cant use the synaptice package getter
<chris_hh> ok Ill try
<twitch101> i have to have all the files idownload on an external HD
<whyameye> twitch101: the Archive Manager should already be on the live CD....
<chris_hh> I relogg
<twitch101> on hoary hedgehog 5.04 it is unsupported
<twitch101> or they took it out before release or somthing...
<twitch101> i already tried the archive manager and said that it couldnt
<lordlucless> Hmm, my php config file is in /etc/php4/apache2/, even though Im running apache 1.3. That normal?
<saintiss> hi
<saintiss> are there people who succeeded getting eclipse running on ppc?
<whyameye> twitch101: sorry, then. Don't know...
<twitch101> i have to install the unrar-free or unrar-nonfree from the multiverse can i do that without syaptic
<chris_hh> relogged- have only options gnome and terminal
<twitch101> *snynaptix
<learnfromscratch> i erased a rw cd... with blank=fast.. now when i mount it it says wrong fs type!!!
<Jowi> chris_hh: brb, will check
<ikor> twitch101: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<twitch101> alright
<whyameye> ikor: is apt-get going to work when running from a live CD?
<twitch101> it did earlier but it got started and said E: somthing
<tristan> whyameye : did it work?
<twitch101> im waitin for it to start
<twitch101> the terminal
<deltron> twitch101: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and remove the cdrom and if you didn't yet, add in the universe
<ikor> whyameye: hmm, i never tried. but may be it will work
<Jowi> in gdmsetup: Security -> Enable XDMCP. In gdm login screen: Actions -> XDMCP Chooser. worked for me
<whyameye> tristan: I haven't tried yet. :-) I'm using the Dell which is the problem right now. I gotta go anyway. If you hang out in the channel a lot, I can let you know in a day or two. Sound good?
<twitch101> is there a command to clear my cache? my comp is runnin kinda slow right now
<whyameye> twitch101: if you run from the LiveCD it's going to be slow...
<twitch101> i know but when i clear my cache it runs faster a lil bit
<twitch101> is there one?
<Jowi> you can also tick in gdmsetup Security -> Show Actions Menu -> Allow running XDMCP
<twitch101> ok here is what i got when i id the  "sudo apt-get install unrar-free"
<twitch101> Reading package lists... Done
<twitch101> Building dependency tree... Done
<twitch101> E: Couldn't find package unrar-free
<chris_hh> brb
<kevor> what windows program can be used to tunnel programs via ssh?
<chris_hh> Jowi?
<Jowi> chris_hh: in gdmsetup: Security -> Enable XDMCP. In gdm login screen: Actions -> XDMCP Chooser. worked for me
<Jowi> chris_hh: you can also tick in gdmsetup Security -> Show Actions Menu -> Allow running XDMCP
<lordlucless> kevor: putty
<kevor> tunnel programs via ssh
<kevor> not just get on my box with ssh
<whyameye> kevor: I use ssh in cygwin on my windows box for stuff like tunnelling...
<lordlucless> twitch101, : unrar-free is in the universe repository
<ikor> twitch101: add this line " http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages" to /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update
<ikor> twitch101: then try again
<twitch101> is that on my disk already?
<chris_hh> Jowi_: i have allowed running, but i dont have the option actions->XDMCP Chooser
<lordlucless_> Gee, that gets old fast
<lordlucless_> putty can tunnel ssh too, kev
<kevor> whyameye: how can i install ssh in cygwin?
<deltron> install it with setup
<lordlucless_> twitch: You need to give ubuntu the reference to the universe repository
<Jowi> chris_hh: i answered that questions already. in gdmsetup : Security -> Show Actions menu -> Allow runnign XDMCP
<lordlucless_> Someone else here is probly better to explain it than I am - I only installed ubuntu a few hours back
<chris_hh> Jowi: I have activated running XDMCP
<whyameye> kevor: on your windows box, go to http://www.cygwin.com/. Run the "Install or update now!" thing. Choose a mirror. When you get the list of packages, let it install what it wants, and also choose openssl or openssh or some name like that. You'll love cygwin if you like Linux and you use Windows.
<Jowi> chris_hh: so in Security, you have activated "Enable XDMCP" and "Allow running XDMCP chooser from the login screen"?
<tristan> yeah. Cygwin was my first try for Unix/Linux environment because it could un xmgrace. Now, I am mainly using Ubuntu and sometime Windows
<stardust> what is a foo?
<chris_hh> Jowi: yes it is so
<chris_hh> do i have to activate the ticker above?
<Jowi> chris_hh: then I have no idea since it work fine for me with that setup.
<Jowi> chris_hh: which ticker?
<chris_hh> allow configuration from login
<Jowi> chris_hh: don't know. it is activated for me.
<twitch101> ikor: is that in filesystem/bin somewere?
<chris_hh> theres the submenu X-Server
<Jowi> chris_hh: i think that is only for configuring gdm from the login screen...
<Jowi> chris_hh: i haven't touch the xserver tab
<lordlucless_> Night all
<Jowi> s/touch/touched
<chris_hh> do i have to choose server-def: cooser?
<Jowi> don't know
<chris_hh> i try it, wait a min
<meepy> Hey, what's up?
<Jowi> meepy: not too much. coffee in a minute or two
<randabis> gah automatix needs a page i can't find the link in the thread
<meepy> Oh I see. Is there anyone here using the last Clearlooks 0.6.2 (I think)?
<meepy> Because I got a few problems with it, I like to have sortet
<meepy> d*
<Jowi> meepy: well, if you need help it will give you more responce by asking a direct questions. with a bit of luck there may be someone who can answer it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@206.132.*]  by Seveas
<randabis> grr where
<randabis> man...
<eth42> How can I set the locale so that I basically have the German settings but with language set to English?
<eth42> (I hope that doesn't sound ridiculous. I just want to have centimeters instead of inches, a proper date format, etc. But still I want the programs in English.)
<chris_hh> re
<chris_hh> it did not work
<meepy> Wait a moment. I don't think I got a "problem" with the new Clearlooks anyway
<meepy> It should look like that? :|
<Dr_Willis> meepy,  look like what? :P
<Dr_Willis> does it look 'clear' ?
<meepy> I want my display to be like those on theese screenshots: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26757
<ufk> hiya
<chris_hh> re
<milestone> hi all
<chris_hh> did not work
<meepy> As far as I can read it needs Clearlooks theme. The newest. I found the *.deb package on Ubuntu forums I installed. But after I install the Graphite theme, only the colors change on the clearlooks theme?
<milestone>  i have customized the ubuntu installer to use my custom kernel, because i have a RAID Controller inside my machine that is not supported by default.
<twitch101> before i leave ill make one suggestion for the development team of ubuntu.   the team should try to port a small version to be ablt to use on the xbox kernel
<twitch101> alright well thanks for the help ikop
<milestone> now when i boot the installer the last i see is... RAMDISK: Compressed image found ... VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) ... VFS: Cannot open root device "rd/0" what am i missing in my kernel?
<Dr_Willis> thats a lot of little downloads for a 'theme' :P lol
<Dr_Willis> welli guess i dont need the firefox and other bits.
<ufk>  i can't use any of the admin tools on gnome-panel, it asks for the root password and doesn't go from there or even say that i wrote a bad password, any ideas?
<Kyral> ubotu tell ufk about RootSudo
<robotgeek> ufk: you havent enabled root, right?
<meepy> Hmm
<ufk> ahhmmm
<ufk> enabled root in what?
<milestone> anyone else customized the installer disk before?
<Kyral> I love ubotu :D
<Kyral> Makes this easy
<meepy> I only want the window border to look like that
<Kyral> ufk: read what Ubotu sent you
<robotgeek> ufk: if you don't know what i am talking about, you probably havent enabled it :)
<ufk> cool :)
<ufk> reading thanks
<sley> ubotu tell sley about RootSudo
<randabis> hi
<Royce> When I try to play internet radio streams, the program (xmms & others) continually buffers, complete s then rebuffers, any ideas?
<Royce> this is a pretty fresh install of ubuntu
<Jowi> milestone: Device Drivers->Multi-device support+RAID support (and select which raid)?
<Kyral> Royce: Streamtuner?
<robotgeek> Royce: do you have all the codecs and stuff? (tho, xmms should not need one)
<Royce> Kyral: streamtuer is a program, or an engine?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Royce about mp3
<adrian__> are there any local update sites (instead of update.ubuntu.com, update.ubuntu.ro, .de, .uk etc)
<milestone> Jowi I amtrying to run my customized installer. It loads my kernel, and cannot mount the CD afterwards
<Kyral> !find streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: (A GUI audio stream directory browser), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.99.99-5ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 581 kB, Installed size: 2064 kB
<milestone> cramfs is inside the kernel
<Kyral> Royce: its a program
<milestone> initial ramdisk is inside the kernel
<Royce> ive tried ogg and mp3 streams
<Kyral> Doesn't Initrd depend on cramfs?
<robotgeek> Royce: if ogg doesn't play, it definetly is not a codecs issue.
<Seveas> milestone, no, it's in the initrd aka Initial RamDisk
<Seveas> not in the kernel
<adrian__> are there any local update sites (instead of update.ubuntu.com, update.ubuntu.ro, .de, .uk etc)???
<Kyral> like mirros?
<Seveas> adrian__, {ro,de,uk,....}.archive.ubuntu.com
<Royce> yeah, it connects and buffers perpetually
<Kyral> Royce: then I don't know...sory
<Royce> sound werks for ubuntu, i have all the pretty boot stuff
<Kyral> I don't listen to internet streams
<robotgeek> Royce: just playing an mp3/ogg works?
<Jowi> milestone: Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support IDE -> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL -> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support
<Royce> robot, good question, i need samba to connect to windoze networks right?
<Jowi> milestone: either compile it into the kernel or load as a module. personally i have it in the kernel itself
<eth42> How can I set the locale so that I basically have the German settings but with the actual language set to English?
<robotgeek> Royce: most probably, unless you have an ftp/http server running there
<Royce> robotgeek: excellent call, brb with that info
<milestone> Jowi That is in there too
<milestone> could it be that the ubuntu installer uses the /dev filesystem
<milestone> and this is no longer insde kernel 2.6.14.3
<Kyral> maybe
<Jowi> milestone: that is wierd. maybe
<Kyral> jump to 2.6.15
<milestone> Kyral is it in there again?
<Kyral> is what in where?
<milestone> should be under pdeudo filesystems -> /dev filessystem support, correct?
<robotgeek> the ubuntu installer is able to resize ext3 partitions?
<milestone> Kyral, the /dev fs support
<Kyral> I think so...its been a while since I rolled my own
<Kyral> I haven't played with the 2.6.15
* robotgeek wants to play with the 2.6.15 :)
<Jowi> Wow, I recommend rolling your own kernel. my boot time went from 65 to 38 seconds!
<Kyral> I did that
<Kyral> but for some reason module loading broke
<robotgeek> Jowi: that only matters if you restart your box, heh
<Kyral> and I had to redo the Nvidia module everytime
<Jowi> robotgeek: i do it frequently, well, once per day maybe :-)
<|iDo|> Hi :)
<Kyral> robotgeek: on a laptop boottime is important :D
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> is ubuntu recomended for a Piii 550mhz 256mb ram ?
<Kyral> rohan: yes
<robotgeek> Kyral: i don't ever shut my 2 laptops down. sleep -> resume!
<Kyral> You may have to run minimal
<Jowi> but that was only a nice side-effect for me. needed custom kernel and patch for via epia dri support
<Kyral> robotgeek: I don't trust those :P
<Glossary> Hey guys :) does anybody know a bit about mySQL and apache??
<rohan> Kyral: but it is the fastest one for the given computer ? or there are alternatives ?
<mahangu> Glossary, #mysql
<Kyral> rohan: Linux is Linux
<rohan> Kyral: really ? then why is gentoo much faster than most other distros ?
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> I was about to say that the Distros have a different way of doing things
<Dr_Willis> rohan,  PROVE its 'much faster'
<Kyral> Gentoo compiles everything from scratch
<Dr_Willis> since the stats ive seen dont show that.
<rohan> Dr_Willis: i cant.
<robotgeek> Glossary: my knowledge is limited to installation
<Kyral> so to a point it will be faster
<mahangu> rohan, what kyral was trying to say is that all linuxes have the same base or core
<qweo> hi to all
<|iDo|> :) i have a "kernel panic" when i try to boot with a new DSDT on my acer laptop, does anyone can help me ?
<rohan> Kyral: well.. anyway .. is there any other distro faster than ubuntu or no ?
<mahangu> but different distros implement that in different ways
<rohan> robotgeek: hi :)
<Glossary> robotgeek, well if you have any idea how to make it connect or configure mysql please help
<robotgeek> the amount of time you save compiling makes it all up :)
<Kyral> rohan: its a matter of opinion and configuration
<Kyral> and computer ;P
<mahangu> Glossary, you need to get in #mysql
<Kyral> I run Ubuntu on both my laptop and desktop
<infernall> will firefox 1.5 be out for ubuntu soon?
<rohan> Kyral: ah... the typical answers :P
<mahangu> infernall, with dapper
<infernall> dapper?
<Kyral> my laptop feels quicker, but because I have a very minimal install
<mahangu> infernall, next version of ubuntu
<qweo> can anybody help with Radeon 3D acceleration over R300 driver (in ubuntu)?
<Kyral> Its faster than Windows ;P
<rohan> lol, Kyral
<infernall> mahangu, whats the hold up with breezy and firefox 1.5?
<g47o> Hola !
<rohan> Kyral: ther "server" install ?
<Kyral> yah
<cion> hey all Im scared like shit, i installed gftp and all my files hust gone, they disappeared!!!!!
<mahangu> infernall, it was not ready for packaging at the time of release
<Kyral> I would reccommend Xubuntu(XFCE Default)
<robotgeek> Glossary: i've setup using the Mysql documentation
<robotgeek> rohan: hi
<Glossary> mahangu, im asking there too
<Kyral> rohan: do you know how to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<infernall> mahangu, so just add the dapper repositories?
<ufk> hiya, my user is in the admin group, still when i try to use sudo it gives me "Sorry, try again", and just su with the same password works. any ideas?
<rohan> Kyral: yes.
<mahangu> infernall, no no! there may be a breezy backport soon though
<Kyral> rohan: okay, when you get to the server install
<mahangu> for now you'll need to compile yourself
<Kyral> add Multiverse and Universe
<Kyral> then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Jowi> cion: gftp is a ftp client (not a server). if they are gone then you deleted them yourself
<robotgeek> Glossary: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28mysql%29
<rohan> Kyral: oh, xfce .. eek :P
<cion> no Jowi
<Kyral> whats wrong with XFCE? ;P
<mahangu> rohan, XFCE is quite neat actually
<mahangu> i like it
<cion> i didn't
<Kyral> I liked it
<chris_hh> I have a problem with XDMCP ; i have it activated in the gdm setup; but ltspcfg says XDMCP is not istalled; how thaT?
<infernall> mahangu, i hope so.  I really would like to drag and drop tabs...
<Kyral> Built in compositing that is more stable than KDE and GNOME's
<Kyral> YUM!!
<Kyral> but I run Flux on both machines now
<mahangu> infernall, get a extension man!
<mahangu> ff 1.x has done that for _ages_
<mahangu> with the right extension
<infernall> bah
<Kyral> wait for the Backport
<mahangu> infernall, if that is your main reason to upgrade
<mahangu> just get the extension
<Kyral> Epiphany does it by default :D
<g47o> pliss
<g47o> the channel
<mahangu> Kyral, true that
<g47o> speak spanish
<triple5> hello all,
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<g47o> a channel !speak spanish
<g47o> a channel !speak spanish
<chris_hh> I have a problem with XDMCP ; i have it activated in the gdm setup; but ltspcfg says XDMCP is not istalled; how thaT?
<raimian> hi, i need some help with drivers
<meepy> How do I install fonts?
<Kyral> g47o: #ubuntu-es
<Kyral> !fonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<meepy> Thanks
<g47o> kyral Gracias !
<Kyral> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kyral :)
<ufk> sudo gives me password incorrect while su works. any ideas?
<Kyral> dangit I forgot how to say Your Welcome in spanish
<Kyral> ufk: did you enable the root account
<ufk> i can login with root if that's what you're asking
<raimian> im in need of drivers for a XG-701A usb wifi dongle, can anyone help???
<Kyral> then sudo is dead in the water
<eth42> where is the default locale stored in ubuntu?
<Kyral> you have to use su ;P
<Digimag> Hello!
<ufk> ok i'll disable root account
<rambo3> realy
<Digimag> Can i get help here, please?
<Kyral> Digimag: of course, just ask
<ufk> ok.. now i have root disabled
<rambo3> !trashcan
<ubotu> rambo3: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ufk> same problem!
<Kyral> sudo pass is your userpass
<ufk> great.. now i don't have root... and sudo doesn't work
<Kyral> and I have to run to class......I apologize
<Digimag> Ubuntu is installed, but Grub install didn't work
<raimian> where can i get ubuntu driver files????????
<Digimag> I tried to do it manually
<Royce> robotgeek: the apt-get plugins from that wiki don't seem to valid anymore, how would i track them down
<Jowi> eth42: /etc/environment i think
<robotgeek> Royce: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Digimag> now I can boot on my partition, but I get always a kernel panic
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Royce about repos
<Royce> robotgeek: i dont know sorry
<Royce> thanx
<eth42> Jowi: yes, exactly. thanks!
<rambo3> Digimag , alot can make grub not work .
<Digimag> I tipe those commands in grub: root (hd0,4); kernel root=/dev/hda5; boot
<Digimag> ubuntu is installed on /dev/hda5
<ufk> ok can you please help me  out here? you told me that sudo won't work if i have root enabled ,so  i disabled it. now i have no root and no sudo
<raimian> can somebody help me please????
<rambo3> like my usual foult , installing linux on partition that cant be accessed buy bios
<psi> can i run the dapper kernel on breezy?
<Dr_Willis> raimian,  clarify the issue. and be concise. :P
<robotgeek> ufk: to disable root, you must have run a sudo command?
<raimian> i need drivers for a usb wifi dongle
<ufk> yeah.. i ran sudo command while being root with su!
<yatesy> you can't disable root, your system would be useless if you did
<everton137> Hi, I want mount device /dev/sda1 for USB to upload photos form my mobile. But this device doesnt exist
<Digimag> rambo3: I have  a PC.. What do you mean by  cant be accessed buy bios ?
<everton137> does someone know why?
<yatesy> everton137: your mobile might not be detected as sda
<yatesy> use dmesg and find out what its been assigned
<robotgeek> ufk: hmm, i think you need to boot into recovery mode and edit your sudoers file.
<Dr_Willis> raimian,  may want to hit the ubuntu forums and wikis, searhing for your specific brand of 'dongle'
<raimian> ok
<Dr_Willis> dongle... :P what a word..
<everton137> yatesy, how should I mount it? it's USB and ubuntu found that its a nokia 6235
<ufk> recovery mode will run root even if it's disabled?
<rambo3> well , if you have 160 gig HD , and first c: is on first 80 gig, then some bios cant acess /boot/grub/ if its on that last partition . do you get any error code?
<everton137> yatesy, let me run it
<Digimag> everton137: please past here a part of your dmesg message
<yatesy> everton137: do i need to repeat? use dmesg and find out what device its been assigned
<yatesy> err no
<everton137> yatesy, ok, thank, I havbent red, sorry
<everton137> yatesy, I will past on #flood
<adrian__> hello, are there any local download sites for updates (Ex:   update.ubuntu.ro)
<raimian> i have searched the forums and there is nothing about my wifi dongle on there
<Jowi> adrian__: there are, yes. i use the french servers myself
<lzap> Hi, I am using this great program and cannot find it in the Ubuntu packages. In the Debian there is 2.0.4. Can somebody explain how Debian packages "migrate" to universe?
<everton137> yatesy, done
<Digimag> So, for my grub... I can't boot. I have a kernel Panic and I get "device hda5 not found" or someone else
<adrian__> Jowi what's the address?
<Dr_Willis> Digimag,  has it ever worked?
<Digimag> But I have my hda5 partition with ReiserFS...
<lzap> Sylpheed --- I am using this great program and cannot find it in the Ubuntu packages. In the Debian there is 2.0.4. Can somebody explain how Debian packages "migrate" to universe? (sorry for the above post)
<Jowi> adrian__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive will list some of them (scroll down)
<Digimag> Dr_Willis, i have just installed ubuntu
<adrian__> Jowi thank you very much
<Digimag> But GRUB installation fails
<Digimag> I did it manually
<rambo3> sudo grub-install
<Dr_Willis> Digimag,  Hmm.,.. reiserfs.... every time i see some onemention reiserfs.. its some problem with it., :(
<rambo3> or was it update
<lzap> any1 using Sylpheed in Ubuntu here? :-(
<Digimag> I try it with a chroot environement
<everton137> yatesy, how do I discover the device seeing dmesg output?
<yatesy> read what it says?
<Digimag> $ dmesg | grep device
<Digimag> or $ dmesg | grep -i usb
<cion> guys i was installing GFTP but my system crashed, now i can't find all my files in the home directory help!
<Digimag> How can I install lilo with ubuntu?
<Digimag> apt-get lilo?
<dave_> lzap: Make sure to have universe and multiverse repositories enabled and then you can easily use sylpheed with Ubuntu
<Jowi> Digimag: yeah "sudo apt-get install lilo"
<Digimag> apt-get install lilo
<Digimag> yes
<Toma-> !lilo
<ubotu> Toma-: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Digimag> but it demands a CD
<Toma-> oh dear
<Digimag> it ask for an installation cd
<Toma-> Digimag: disable your install cd as a source for apt
<Jowi> Digimag: comment out the cd in /etc/apt/sources.list and run "sudo apt-get update"
<Digimag> It's not a problem
<Digimag> but Grub...
<g47o> Ubuntu aja :D
<lzap> dave_: the problem is there is only 2.0.0 in these repositories... it seems this grat MUA is not in universe...
<lzap> dave_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=543843
<Chrizz> hi there, installed and configured psybnc, now when i want to start it, I get "bash: psybnc: command not found
<Digimag> How can i install Grub... and configure it
<dave_> lzap: apt-cahe show sylpheed = version 2.1.1-1
<Royce> is there a keyboard shortcut to kill a window in x?
<Jowi> Chrizz: "whereis psybnc" might help you
<rambo3> sudo grub-install and then edit menu.lst
<lzap> dave_: yes, its the devel version, I do not use devel, I use latest stable, which is 2.0.4
<Digimag> Royce: [CTRL] +[ALT] +[Back] 
<cion> guys i was installing GFTP but my system crashed, now i can't find all my files in the home directory help!
<Chrizz> Jowi: i get "psybnc:" then
<rambo3> maby thay are in lost and found
<Digimag> Royce: Sorry, it kills your X server
<Royce> yup, ill live
<Royce> pickin on a newb, or accident?
<eth42> is there a CD player in Ubuntu which can read cd-text?
<Jowi> Chrizz: maybe the command is different from what you think. Open up synaptic, select the package, click Properties and Installed Files.
<chrisx1> is there a way i can transfer A Lot of Files To FTP From Terminatl?
<chrisx1> *Terminal
<rambo3> man ftp
<maledot> hallo! www.maledicta.net avantgarde metal from italy! in the website is possible listen our songs!
<shastry> hey anyone giving away laptops for free ?
<Chrizz> ah damn its running alrdy, but i got not msg that its running :S
<wolfi> hi
<tristan> shastry : maybe santa claus
<shastry> hehe
<shastry> i heard santa is gonna be in #ubuntu :P
<cion> guys how can i find my files again?
<oskude> chrisx1, i think there was something with "mput" command in "ftp"...
<cion> if i pull out hard disk how do I see in it with windows?
<Stork> how can i get subtitles working with totem?
<chrisx1> yer i saw that oskude
<Chrizz> how can i kill a process?
<erUSUL> cion, try a livecd like knoppix
<erUSUL> Chrizz, kill PID
<cion> oh ok ill try that
<Chrizz> how i get PID?
<cion> is xfce on ubuntu good?
<Royce> is there a keyboard shortcut to kill a window in x?
<erUSUL> Chrisx_, ps ax | grep name
<erUSUL> Royce, try xkill
<Stork> how can i get subtitles working with totem?
<dave_> cion: I use xfce on Ubuntu and love it
<_jason> Chrizz, if you know the name of the process, you can use: killall NAMEOFPROCESS -- or you can run xkill and then just click on the window
<erUSUL> Royce, there is apanel applet that comes very handy for the task
<Jowi> cion: yep, very. But i don't like the default Rodent icons at all. look like a three year old made them :-) Appart from that....
<Royce> erUSUL: is that a program?
<cion> dave_: is it ok for newbies?
<Dr_Willis> cion,  the xfce-desktop is fairly welldone.
<erUSUL> Royce, yes
<Stork> how can i get subtitles working with totem? i've got the .srt file
<Toma-> Royce: kde has ctl-alt-esc...
<Royce> do a packet search for xkill?
<dave_> cion: I don't think that XFCE is as easy as gnome, but it won't take long to get use to
<Dr_Willis> Xfce tries to be very.. (CDE?)ish?  I think.
<Dr_Willis> but ive never used CDE
<Dr_Willis> xfce is nice for a vnc session or other light needs..  it also seems to handle the gnome and kde  applications well.
<cion> is it graphicly configurable like gnome? meaning gdesklets, apps and all?
<Dr_Willis> cion,  not tried the gdesklets. but they should work.
<dave_> cion: XFCE is a lot more lightweight than either KDE or GNOME so I think that the "slight" learning curve is well worth it.  The learning curve is indeed small
<sephadex> plz i install mplayer but /dev/dsp no such device
<rambo3> cion if you want something good and light go for fluxbox
<cion> what shoudl be my pilar to learn bout xfce?
<_jason> ubotu, tell sephadex about mplayer
<cion> whats fluxbox, desktop?
<dave_> XFCE, I believe that gdesklets will work.  However, gdesklets are pretty resource intensive so I don't use them much
<Storkme> how can i get subtitles working with totem? i've got the .srt file
<Dr_Willis> cion,  install the xubuntu-desktop and have at it. :P thats the full 'xfce' desktop enviroment I think.
<cion> how? i can't do it during installation
<Dr_Willis> cion,  learning the basics of xcfe will take about 15 min tops. :P if you bother to read their docs.
<cion> u mean with syn?
<dave_> cion: I am still running GNOME desktop environment, but using the xfwm4 (window manager) to replace metacity.  I like this setup
<Dr_Willis> metacity - is a bit of a pain in ways. :P
<dave_> Dr_Willis: I agree that metacity is a pain
<rambo3> explain
<Dr_Willis> dave_,  when they did the switch from sawmill to metacity - ages ago.. i gave up on gnome for a LONG time.
<cion> but how do i install xubuntu during installation? i need to do it after ubuntu installation right?
<Dr_Willis> cion,  yes.. after ya get installed and running, and updates set up..
<cion> ok ill try to recover my files now
<dave_> Dr_Willis: I have another computer running GNOME Desktop and Sawfish as the window manager.  I like this too
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/11/xubuntu-xfce-ubuntu/
<cion> after i will see bout xfce
<Dr_Willis> dave_,  yea - sawfish is a love it or hate it thing also. :P
<Storkme> how can i get subtitles working with totem? i've got the .srt file
<Xtreme984> hi people
<chakal> hi man
<Xtreme984> I was wondering if anyone could help me get my brother's WiFi card to work on Ubuntu
<chakal> ow, me too
<chrisx1> is there a way i can transfer A Lot of Files To FTP From Terminal?
<Xtreme984> it's a RaLink 2500 chipset if I'm correct
<chakal> i need help to use my 802.11b/g in de ubuntu
<Xtreme984> same
<Storkme> how can i get subtitles working with totem? i've got the .srt file
<rambo3> deja vue
<Dr_Willis> chrisx1, wget is handy for that.
<Storkme> how can i get subtitles working with totem? i've got the .srt file
<Dr_Willis> chrisx1,  or mc, for a ftp front end.
<Dragma> Is my grub config file correct?
<Dragma> default 0
<Dragma> timeout 5
<Dragma> title=Ubuntu
<Dragma> root (hd0,4)
<Dragma> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda5
<testmach1ne> lookslike good
<testmach1ne> moment
<Xtreme984> anyone know how to get a wireless card with a RaLink 2500 chipset to work??
<testmach1ne> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386 (recovery mode)
<testmach1ne> root            (hd0,0)
<testmach1ne> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<testmach1ne> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386
<testmach1ne> boot
<testmach1ne> Dragma: has to be something like that
<testmach1ne> Dragma: 2.6 kernels need initrd
<Dragma> ok
<Dragma> thank's
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> Can you set Ubuntu to auto switch off?
<Xtreme984> hi
<nox-Hand> at a specific time or after x hours?
<nox-Hand> Very quiet in here
<testmach1ne> Dragma: np
<sephadex> mplayer audio dont run
<nox-Hand> got codecs?
<testmach1ne> nox-Hand: i dong know
<Xtreme984> :(
<nox-Hand> ah, how did you install Mplayer?
<kestas> nox-Hand, sudo sh, then 'hours=5; sleep `expr 60 \* 60 \* $hours`; halt'
<kestas> or use cron
<Dragma> testmach1ne, I reboot
<nox-Hand> cron?
<sephadex> with manual in spanisch
<chrisx1> Dr_Willis, i thought wget was to download?
<nox-Hand> What is Cron?
<kestas> nox-Hand, man 5 crontab
<Xtreme984> anyone know how to get a WiFi card to work in Ubuntu 5.10??? (it's a RaLink RT2500 chipset)
<nox-Hand> will that make it auto shut down after 5 hours?
<Dr_Willis> chrisx1,  :P i missread.
<nox-Hand> sephadex: I shall just find the code for installing Mplayer codecs
<nox-Hand> sephadex: Do you have 32 bit ubuntu?
<kestas> basically sudo sh then 'hour=5; minute=20; echo "$minute $hour * * * halt" >> /etc/crontab'
<sephadex> no
<chrisx1> i tried usin gftp Dr_Willis But It Keeps Stalling
<kestas> itll halt every day at $minute in $hour
<nox-Hand> sephadex:  64 bit then?
<Dr_Willis> chrisx1,  sounds like it maybe a ftp server side issue.  I rarely every use ftp any more.. ssh is the way to go.
<nox-Hand> kestas: How do I stop it again then?
<chrisx1> how can i use ssh to get files then?
<sephadex> i have p3 233
<chrisx1> in behind nat
<MarcN> kestas: halt?  shutdown is a nicer choice.
<kestas> MarcN, they all do the same thing right?
<nox-Hand> sephadex: What distro Ubuntu? i386?
<Digimag> Sorry
<kestas> MarcN, init 0 would be just as good
<Digimag> Now, my grub config is finished
<Digimag> how can I install it?
<MarcN> kestas: halt kills processes hard,  shutdown does it gracefully letting daemons to shut themselves down cleanly.
<chrisx1> Dr_Willis, how can i use ssh to get files then?
<rambo3> just save the changes
<Dr_Willis> chrisx1,  scp - makes it fairly easy to copy files frm one machine to another.
<MarcN> chrisx1:     scp user@the.intern.net:/home/some/file.txt .
<nox-Hand> MarcN: Shutdown? How do I do that then?
<kestas> MarcN, how does it do it more gracefully?
<MarcN> nox-Hand:     sudo shutdown -h now
<chrisx1> can i use wildcards MarcN , Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> i just alwas gets the command line backwards the first few times i try scp it seems.
<kestas> MarcN, if youre the only user on the sys you dont need a 'shutting down in xx mins' message beforehand
<MarcN> chrisx1: sure.
<kestas> and apart from that it's the same thing, init 0
<MarcN> kestas: that is why I do 'shutdown -h now'
<chrisx1> Can U Explain How MarcN
<kestas> MarcN, well thats the same thing as 'halt' just longer
<julo> hi
<nox-Hand> MarcN: Sudo shutdown -5 now   - Will that make my com shut down after 5 hours?
<MarcN> kestas: right, because it gives processes a few moments to save themselves.  Not nice when you are running say mysql
<MarcN> nox-Hand: no, it shuts it down now.  For 5 hours from now, use      sudo shutdown -h +5h
<MarcN> nox-Hand: see the manpage for shutdown
<kestas> MarcN, I assume you mean mysqld, but halt sends a TERM signal before KILL, just like shutdown
<Xtreme984> mysql is a b*tch when it doesn't have time to shutdown
<julo> I have a script that automatically creates users using adduser -p CRYPTED_PASSWORD. On Ubuntu, adduser doesn't seem to accept the -p otion. Is there another way to change a password in a bash script ?
<Digimag> How do I setup grub? My cofnig file is /boot/grub/grub.conf... And now? What do I do for boot my Ubuntu?
<nox-Hand> MarcN: Manpage?
<kestas> nox-Hand, man shutdown
<Digimag> I don't have man
<Digimag> on my Ubuntu
<MarcN> kestas: hmm, man page for halt says it just does a shutdown.  So should be the same amount of time.  previously halt was very unnice.
<bshumate> julo: useradd(8) accepts -p
<MarcN> nox-Hand: the manual page.  Open a terminal window and type       man shutdown
<nox-Hand> MarcN: Ah, cheers
<nox-Hand> Thanks a lot ;)
<nox-Hand> Downloading SuSE. Just wanna check it out. No need to let the com be on all night. So autoshutdown would be good
<kestas> MarcN, theyre both front ends to init, shutdown just echoes 'system shutting down soon' to all terminals, which is useless on a single user syste
<kestas> m
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  this is Linux! we are used to 5+ week uptimes!
<phiqtion> is there a similar command to "ipconfig /all" in linux?
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  :P i rarely turn off my pcs
<kestas> Dr_Willis, speak for yourself :) I like to shut my PC down
<Dr_Willis> kestas,  you are a sicko!  :P
<Xtreme984> @phiqtion doesn't ifconfig work??? (should display all connections if I'm correct
<nox-Hand> 5+ week uptimes? Sorry, you lost me. I too like to shut down my com. Uses a lot of power
<bshumate> phiqtion: ifconfig, and netstat will show even more info than "ipconfig" does
<kestas> less power usage, less noise, I cant stand the 'it's okay that it takes 5min to boot up because you shouldnt turn it off' defence
<julo> bshumate: thanks :)
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Do you 'live' here? ;)
<kestas> Dr_Willis, not tallking about my servers though :P
<SWAT> bor, ping
<Stork> HOW do i get subtitles working with totem? I have a .avi file and a .srt file
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  it does? hmmm...    lets see.. 300W power supply.. actually as far as noise  - I built theis one to be quiet. :P my fish tank makes more noise.
<Xtreme984> oh btw, where do I open a terminal window??? (first time on linux)
<Stork> Xtreme984,  Applications > Accessories > Termina,
<Dr_Willis> a PC with a 400W Power supply - is it constantly drawint 400W ?
<Royce> is there an aac+ codec out there for ubuntu?
<Xtreme984> ah, thanks Stork
<Stork> no problem
<kestas> Dr_Willis, nope thats max supply
<Royce> Dr_Willis:  NO, it only draws what it needs
<kestas> not actually sure how you measure power consumption
<Dr_Willis> yea..  i was thinking it maybe drawing that much..  however.. guess not. I will ask the Electrians at work.
<Dr_Willis> Heck they proberly got some meter - i can borrow
<Xtreme984> I've tried to use a Fedora Core 4 liveCD once... was absolutely horrible... this works quite nicely so far :)
<Dr_Willis> They got all sorts of load-meters and so forth.
<Royce> you can purchase  a [iece to put on the outlet and then plug your puter into it, will measure wattage and such, not sure where to find one though
<Stork> HOW do i get subtitles working with totem? I have a .avi file and a .srt file
<lzap> installation under qemu failed in the second stage, is any1 running it? what about VMWARE PLAYER, can I use it? :-(
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  hve you even checked the wikis  and forums for Totem/Ubuntu yet?
<nox-Hand> Right, dinner time.. Time to go away. I shall try 'living' like Dr_Willis for a night now. Allthough will not be back untill much later. C ya
<trappist> lzap: you can't create new vms in the vmware player
<Stork> Dr_Willis, yes, about four times
<lzap> is vmware faster than qemu with the kqemu?
<greenpenguin13> yes
<Xtreme984> the CDs I ordered through shipit just arrived today :D
<trappist> I've never used qemu, but I'm going to say yes
<greenpenguin13> but xen is quicker still
<lzap> really:?
<greenpenguin13> mine arrived weeks back :p
<lzap> I have Gentoo and want to try Ubuntu
<Xtreme984> <_<
<greenpenguin13> it uses para-virtualisation or something
<lzap> no free partitions :-)
<Xtreme984> I've tried Fedora Core 4 before this, it didn't work...
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  i just googled.. and it seems to be a command line option.
<greenpenguin13> aah
<Stork> Dr_Willis, i tried that, didn't want to work
<greenpenguin13> stick w/ quemu
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  could be your subtitle file is bad.
<greenpenguin13> im using ubuntu and i want to try gentoo :p
<lzap> greenpenguin13: lol :-) why? I am bored of compilation a bit
<Xtreme984> although I'm kinda having problems with my mouse now... it's a wireless optical mouse (it doesn't respond all that nice on Ubuntu yet)
<lzap> neverending story
<lorion> Can someone recommend a good tape backup solution for ubuntu, one that can also backup windoze boxes?
<guillen> what's the best p2p software for ubuntu?
<greenpenguin13> i just want to try it out
<greenpenguin13> ive got free partitions
<Dr_Willis> guillen,  depends on your needs. theres a p2p ubuntu wiki page that sumarizes them all.
<Xtreme984> hold on, brb
<lorion> Xtreme984: which optical mouse are you using?
<Stork> Dr_Willis, there's nothing wrong with it
<guillen> ok thanx
<Padre> can someone explain the setup process for spanning my root partition over two HDD's using the LVM?
<lzap> greenpenguin13: theres no need to reboot a machine during the installation process :-) you can do it in your U
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  logicially somting is wrong. :P  try some other players  is the next step in truble shooting would be my advice.
<greenpenguin13> in ur U?
<lzap> Ubuntu :-)
<greenpenguin13> lol
<cion> hey all just installed xfce
<cion> wow it rocks man
<greenpenguin13> ive got free partitions anyways, so why not :)
<cion> things just go fast here
<lorion> What are you guys using for backups on Ubuntu?
<Xtreme984> Lorion, I dunno, it's my dad's it says the brand A4-tech on the cover
* lzap is running XFCE too .-
<greenpenguin13> we dont have #xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lorion,  i tend to use Mondo/Mindi
<cion> guys something weird happened i can't see my files but instead of my directory i see 3 points
<cion> like ...
<cion> and i can't access
<bshumate> lorion: check out rsync, or unison, they're pretty cool
<greenpenguin13> oh wait we do
<cion> i can't get my files
<cion> why?
<greenpenguin13> try #xubuntu
<lorion> Xtreme984, I have a MS Bluetooth wireless mouse that works great.. just wondering if you had the same mouse.
<lorion> Dr_Willis, thanks, I will check them out.
<phiqtion> l
<phiqtion> sup guys
<mikejw> phiqtion: sup :)
<phiqtion> mikejw: enyoying ubuntu
<mikejw> good for you
<phiqtion> hell yeah
<davix> excuse me for ignorance but what does port 139 do? why is it opened? and shall I be worried?
<thefish> davix: its for windows shares
<davix> oic
<davix> lovely
<davix> :)
<davix> tnx
<thefish> if you are running a samba server its ok, as long as its not reachable from the net
<legolas> hi guys, can i ask what is difference between debian and ubuntu
<Jowi> davix: cat /etc/protocols will give you a nice list
<davix> tnx Jowi
<thefish> or even better: grep 139 /etc/services
<MarcN> legolas: ubuntu is a derivative of debian.
<Jowi> davix, thefish; yeah, services is better
<legolas> MarcN, so commands, and structure are same?
<legolas> so if i buy debian book to learn linux, its same like with ubuntu
<trappist> legolas: most of what you learn will apply to ubuntu, but there will be a few surprises
<legolas> can you suggest some some nice book to learn ubuntu/debian (linux)
<linux_n00b_e> How is everyone today?
<shinu> how can i change the picture that shows up when ubuntu is loading ?
<Jowi> linux_n00b_e: great. but that is quite a big generalisation since "everyone" doesn't talk to me ;-)
<LoPMX> hi
<Jowi> shinu: there is several posts in the ubuntu forums (look in the tips and tricks section)
<LoPMX> how can i change default window manager?
<shinu> Jowi: okies thanks for the hint
<Jowi> LoPMX: install whichever you want. If if gets added automaticly (xfce, kde, gnome) just choose it in the gdm login manager as a session. If not, you need to execute it in your .xsession file.
<obe1> ok i used make-kpkg to build a custom kernel, but i realized, i need the nvidia driver. anyone know the "ubuntu" way for doing nvidia drivers with custom build kernel.. i.e. what to do with the linux-restricted-modules package? thanks
<linux_n00b_e> I have a question: Is there a way to replace or upgrade the processor and CPU in a computer?
<MarcN> linux_n00b_e: yes.
<Jowi> linux_n00b_e: it depends on your motherboard
<Matthew> i installed ubuntu "server" because i wanted to load xubuntu
<Matthew> but my networking is not working
<linux_n00b_e> Really? Where could I find info on that?
<LoPMX> Jowi: thanks
<MarcN> linux_n00b_e: you need to know what you are doing though.  Don't buy anything until you are sure.
<Matthew> so far, the only way i have gotten this little card to work is the gentoo installation cd. NOT my own gentoo when i compiled the kernel, mind you
<Jowi> LoPMX: no probs. if (like me) you install some unknown window manager like Oroborus, you need to add a line like "exec /usr/bin/oroborus" at the end of your .xsession file and choose "Default" as sesion in GDM
<Matthew> how do i set up ethernet from terminal - type interface?
<linux_n00b_e> I have a computer with a Pentium II and I'd like to upgrade the chip, but I figured I'd have to replace the whole entire motherboard and CPU in order to do that....
<sambagirl> is there a help channel for irc?
<potus> can someone tell me that tar command to take a 'snapshot' of my whole system (premission and all)
<jeed890> sambagirl yes there is
<joachim-n> what does this mean in synaptic: "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com ..."
<potus> apt-get update
<jeed890> is seveas here?
<joachim-n> linux_n00b_e, CPU & processor are the same thing
<sambagirl> do you know it's name jeed890?
<hedonick> linux_n00b_e: probably true with a computer that old. It's not like you can cram any newfangled processor in there.
<jeed890> no ill get it
<Jowi> Matthew: ifconfig eth0 inet dhcp up (should work if you use dhcp)
<jeed890> for you
<Agrajag> linux_n00b_e: you'll also need new RAM
<sambagirl> much thanks
<jeed890> #userhelp
<Matthew> i typed ifconfig and i got something back under eth0
<Agrajag> linux_n00b_e: and probably a new power supply
<Jowi> Matthew: does it have a "inet addr:"?
<linux_n00b_e> So how would I go about finding out what particular items I'd need to upgrade this Gateway 2000?
<Agrajag> ugh
<jeed890> thats it sambagirl
<Agrajag> a gateway?
<Dr_Willis> Eww. :P
<Matthew> jowi now
<Dr_Willis> Lol.
<sambagirl> thank yopu
<Agrajag> You'd be better off buying a new computer
<Dr_Willis> considering the nice machines ya can get for $300 now a days...
<jeed890> anytime sambagirl
<Dr_Willis> which make good little Linux boxs
<Matthew> jowi lo has inet addr but not eth0
<reagleBRKLN> [4478350.969000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0). [4478350.969000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known." my syslog is full of those two lines, how to fix it so they don't fill the log?
<Eddie> Does anyone know of an application I can use to capture stills from my webcam
<Jowi> Matthew: how do you usually connect to the internet?
<Eddie> Ive tried "webcam" it just freezes my PC
<Matthew> jowi - i'm on a different computer.
<Dr_Willis> Eddie,  Mine does also.. whats your webcam?
<Matthew> jowi - on that computer, in windows, both the ethernet and a pcmcia wireless card work
<Eddie> Dr_Willis: trust spacecam 120
<Matthew> jowi - i have taken the wireless card out tho
<phiqtion> is gnome and kde the only window managers? where can i get more?
<jeed890> eddie try www.donload.com for webcam still programs
<Sanne> reagleBRKLN: I believe this is a known kernel bug, wait a sec, I'll get you the info.
<Jowi> Matthew: you connect the ethernet to a router?
<Eddie> download.com does Linux software?
<Matthew> jowi yes
<jeed890> it should do
<Dr_Willis> Eddie,  I got a creative WebCamNX  - everytime any prgram acces it. the whole pc locks up. :(
<jeed890> ive got some linux software from it before
<Agrajag> Why would you use download.com for linux software?
<Dr_Willis> freshmeat.net - may be a better place for linux software
<Agrajag> Rather than synaptic?
<Jowi> Matthew: what does "ifconfig eth0 inet dhcp up" do for you?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<BlueDevil> Dr_Willis: same happens to me with another cam
<Dr_Willis> now ya could use freshmeat and download.com - to search for programs and then find them with synaptic. :P
<nox-Hand> Agrajag: I thought you lost your last life in the cathedral of hate? ;)
<phiqtion> is gnome and kde the only window managers? where can i get more?
<Dr_Willis> and install them with synaptic.
<Matthew> jowi: dhcp: Host name lookup failure
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  synaptic has several dozen.
<reagleBRKLN> Sanne: ok, thanks
<Agrajag> nox-Hand: that's later, I haven't even been to stavromulla beta yet
<phiqtion> Dr_Willis: which ones you recommend?
<lou_> Hey all, anyone know how to check how much space I have on my filesystem?
<BlueDevil> phiqtion: try xfce, flubbox, blackbox...
<Eddie> basically I need a linux clone of "amcap" on windows
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  check out 'icewm' 'windowmaker'   and others.. depends on what you want.
<BlueDevil> phiqtion: fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  xubuntu-desktop   - is very good also.
<nox-Hand> Agrajag: Oh, right. My mistake. Good luck then
<rambo3> afterstep
<Dr_Willis> Afterstep - Lol. :P aint seen that onementioned in ages
<phiqtion> Dr_Willis: xubuntu desktop, what is it
<lou_> Hey all, anyone know how to check how much space I have on my filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<BlueDevil> lou_: df -h ; man df
<lou_> tx
<Sanne> reagleBRKLN: install rcconf and disable hotkey-setup. Details here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17569
<reagleBRKLN> thanks
<phiqtion> Dr_Willis: im downloading xubuntu, any else?
<Sanne> reagleBRKLN: you're welcome
<fr500> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  get whatever ya want. :P
<Thorpe> I need help with music on Ubuntu.
<phiqtion> Dr_Willis: okay, what are the names. like xubuntu-desktop
<Matthew> jowi - are you still here? when i typed just ifconfig eth0 inet up  something happened
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  synaptic has a search feature :P   also may want to look at  http://www.plig.org/xwinman/
<Jowi> Matthew: yeah, was searching the forums :)
<Jowi> Matthew: you got an ip now?
<Matthew> jowi - i don't think so
<Matthew> i get more stuff.
<Howdy125> It's probably your spca5xx video driver locking up your cams .. needs to be recompiled with an older version of gcc ...
<jeed890> does anybody know where seveas is?
<Jowi> define "stuff"
<Thorpe> Anyone know where I can get plugin to play MP3?
<fr500> !extras
<ubotu> it has been said that extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<jesse_> hi folks .. how do I partition a second HD on a dual boot system? Can I use my Ubuntu cd and then use the partioner there?
<jeed890> jesse yes u can
<Jowi> jesse_: yep
<Matthew> jowi - no ip
<Jowi> Matthew: what is the router address?
<jesse_> do I use "manual partition"?
<filou2> hi
<Matthew> jowi. how do i find that out? :)
<Jowi> Matthew: is the computer you're at now connected to the router?
<moonstone> Hi!
<Jowi> hello Moofed
<joachim-n> jesse_, I'd recommend a live CD with gparted on it
<Jowi> hello moonstone even
<Jowi> (autocomp. sometimes is to quick for me)
<Matthew> jowi yes
<Matthew> jowi this comp is connected to router
<filou2> I'm trying to execute the useradd command through a PHP script. For security reasons, it doesn't want to execute it. So I create a C program that runs it, and I set it +s. Now, if I login as www-data, I can execute this program and it works. But from the PHP command system (), it doesn't work. Any idea ?
<jesse_> joachim-n OK I have it and am familiar with gparted
<moonstone> Any musicians here? I need help with rosegarden4.
<Jowi> Matthew: what is the ip address for that computer?
<jeed890> jesse just load normal boot then go to partition and let it choose the patitions then edit them
<fr500> hello
<fr500> is mono 1.1 available in backports?
<fr500> i want the new banshee
<_null> try another repo
<HappyFool> fr500: packages.ubuntu.com will let you search backports
<jeed890> seveas i have info u asked for
<fr500> kk
<_null> fr500, deb http://debian.meebey.net/ ./
<jesse_> jeed890 do I need a logical and a primary on the second HD
<jeed890> i would go with that
<jeed890> but let it decide for you
<jeed890> i recomend it for large hdds
<Matthew> jowi. according to whatismyip.com mine is 65.68.174.110
<jeed890> wot size is the hhd ur partitioning
<fr500> _null:  should i disable those after installing?
<jeed890> ???
<_null> fr500, I didn't do that...
<jesse_> jeed890 OK si its basically the same process as when I parttioned the first HD? (216 GB)
<jeed890> wot siz
<Jowi> Matthew: that is your public address. your computer and router has got a local address. check the ipaddress of the computer you're on now. Windows or linux machine?
<filou2> /join ~php
<filou2> /join #php
<filou2> /join #php
<jeed890> that plenty
<jesse_> si I meant
<Matthew> jowi windows
<filou2> :)
<jesse_> so
<jeed890> what version are u using ?
<highvoltage> /join #php should do :)
<rambo3> ./j #php
<jesse_> hoary
<Jowi> Matthew: start -> run -> cmd. "ipconfig" will give you the address
<jeed890> 5.04?
<jesse_> yes
<jeed890> same as me
<jesse_> :)
<jeed890> so just go to partitioning normal boot
<jeed890> go to manual edit
<jeed890> choose partition on the hdd u wanna use
<orphaned> can anyone help me with regards to a laser printer installation?
<orphaned> please?
<jeed890> then make a new partition
<jeed890> maybe 2
<jeed890> make sure file types are
<jeed890> swap
<Matthew> jowi 192.168.1.2
<Jowi> !tell orphaned about printing
<jeed890> and ext2 or ext3
<olicat> does anyone know of a service that lets you  have use ssh? i'm trying to test a server, but need to test it from 'outside'
<jeed890> ok jesse?
<jesse_> two really big swap partitions?
<jeed890> 1 over 1.6 gb swap and another ext2 or ext3
<orphaned> its regarding an error I get when I try to run the setup script provided by Xerox...
<Jowi> Matthew: Your router address (gateway for your computers) is 192.168.1.1. in linux: "ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.1.5 up"
<jesse_> OOOOOOOO Thanks
<toothpick> I want to move my home partition to a new partition.
<hd420> % sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.2.18 netmask 0xffffff00 down
<jesse_> now I understand
<jesse_> many thanks
<hd420> SIOSIFADDR: File exists
<jeed890> toothpick just do copy partition
<toothpick> Do I just do this: cp -rf /home  TO THE NEW PARTITION?
<hd420> SIONETMASK: Cannot assign requested address
<jeed890> anytime jesse any problems get back to me
<toothpick> Then in fstab mount the NEW PARTITION as /home ?
<jeed890> that should work
<orphaned> I tried the wiki already. I did the instructions but this is what I get: /home/orphaned/.setup14045: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jeed890> or get a partitioning program
<Matthew> jowi - now i have an inet
<crankshaft> hi, how do I run "dict" when i have installed "dict" and "moby-thesaurus" .... i really need a thesaurus and can't figure out how to actually run the program
<jeed890> to do it for you
<Matthew> how do i tell if it is working?
<Jowi> Matthew: "ping -c 5 192.168.1.1"
<Danielle-> hi, are the ubuntuforums being DDoSed atm? i'd do some traceroute times but i'm still abit of a newbie with Ubuntu and don't have the correct tolls
<hd420> what gives?
<hd420> % sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.2.18 netmask 0xffffff00 up
<hd420> SIOSIFADDR: File exists
<hd420> SIONETMASK: Cannot assign requested address
<Bufferfly> hey people, i burnt the cdrom with nero, but it wont boot....bios options checked. any ideas?
<orphaned> does this mean I have to install libgtk-1.2?
<Jowi> Danielle-: forums just got slow a few minutes ago. noticed it myself
<Matthew> jowi - it did it ok once, then 4 "destination host unreachable"
<toothpick> jeed copy partition?
<Matthew> jowi 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors 100% packet loss
<Matthew> jowi that doesn't sound good
<kvarntun> why cant i listen to MP3 files? i have changed the music shit to ALSA..
<fr500> hd420: hello
<hd420> fr500: hello, mate
<Jowi> Matthew: no, it's not good. is the cable connected properly to the router?
<jeed890> yer some programs on the net avaliable for free can copy partitions for you
<Danielle-> thanks, Jowi i wonder what's happening? i think another Ubuntu site was DDoSed the other day
<jeed890> (toothpick)
<fr500> hd420: type ip address list and see if the ip is already in the interface
<Bufferfly>  i burnt ubuntu in the cdrom with nero, but it wont boot....bios options checked. any ideas?
<toothpick> ls
<Bufferfly> do i need to use a floppy or something?
<Jowi> Danielle-: no idea. i posted there just 30 minutes ago and now impossible to get through
<Dr_Willis> Bufferfly,  look at the cd.. whats on it. Lots of files? or a single whatever.iso ?
<Matthew> jowi - it is properly connected, but i think i'm havving some kind of hardware issues
<hd420> fr500: what's the command? ifconfig?
<Matthew> jowi blinking lights and what hav eyou
<fr500> nope
<Bufferfly> good point
<fr500> hd420: just $sudo ip address list
<Bufferfly> Dr_Willis, ill have to check, load of files
<Danielle-> it must be an attack then!
<fr500> hd420: ifconfig is deprecated
<Jowi> Matthew: try to put the cable into another port in the router, just to check
<Matthew> jowi maybe the connection from the wall to dsl modem, or dsl modem to router is bad? but this comp is working ok
<Matthew> jowi - its ok to do that while everything is up and running?
<Jowi> Matthew: nope, your internet connection is fine
<Kvarntun^SWE> why cant i listen to MP3 files? i have changed the music option to ALSA in the program and in the speaker on the desktop.......
<Dr_Willis> Bufferfly,  oh.. thats a good sign. :P I normally use "Burn at once" to burn my .iso files.. it seems easier to use thennero for such  simple task.
<hd420> fr500: yes, it is listed
<orphaned> its for the Xerox Phaser 3116 printer
<Dr_Willis> Bufferfly,  next thing would be to check the md5 sums of the .iso file and compare them to the sum on the download page.
<Jowi> Matthew: yeah, you can replace the cables without affecting your internet connection or the connection for the working machine.
<Bufferfly> ahh ok and that worked well for you? is it free?
<hd420> pinging the router "Destination Host unreachable"
<orphaned> anyone has the same?
<moonstone> If somebody know how to setup Rosegarden4 with SB Live! Please let me know! (im dying trying)
<Dr_Willis> Bufferfly,  yep.. hers the url....
<Matthew> jowi - same result
<jeed890> toothpick go to http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/partitioneditors.shtml
<Dr_Willis> Bufferfly,  http://www.burnatonce.com/index.htm?downloads
<Bufferfly> thanks Dr_Willis
<Kvarntun^SWE> why cant i listen to MP3 files? i have changed the music option to ALSA in the program and in the speaker on the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Bufferfly,  i found some add on for windows xp that puts a 'cacluate hash values context menu' but cant find the site now. :()
<fr500> hd420: type sudo ip address del 192.168.1.1/24 dev eth0
<fr500> hd420: replace the fields accordingly
<Dr_Willis> Kvarntun^SWE,  you have check the ubuntu wikis? they give detailed docs on  that topic.
<phiqtion> in what category inside sypnantic can i find other stuff like gnome and kde
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  use the search for 'window manager'
<Kvarntun^SWE> Dr_Willis, what? wikis?
<Dr_Willis> Kvarntun^SWE,  time to learn about the VERY WELL done ubuntu documention. :P
<hd420> RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<rambo3> its like wiskas , only not cat food
<Kvarntun^SWE> okej?
<WildZeck> lol
<phiqtion> Dr_Willis: can i run windows xp inside linux?
<Dr_Willis> Kvarntun^SWE,  check the topic..the url is there...
<Kvarntun^SWE> okok
<orphaned> cant anyone help me? the Wiki instruction didn't work
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  yes... with the right stuff... but why bother. :P
<Jowi> Matthew: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<rambo3> what programs do you need windows for?
<Kvarntun^SWE> wich shall i copy Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> Kvarntun^SWE,  huh?
<fr500> hd420: pm me
<Kvarntun^SWE> wich of the URL:s shall i take?
<rambo3> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Matthew> jowi - "host name lookup failure"
<Dr_Willis> Kvarntun^SWE,  the one with wiki and ubuntu in it. :P
<Jowi> Matthew: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<hd420> fr500: yes
<SWAT> bor, ping
<Matthew> jowi ok
<Matthew> jowi should there be an "up" at the end of that long entry?
<raimian> a little box with a speaker and a loading bar keeps appearing then dissapearing, that do i do?????????
<Matthew> jowi that doesn't help either
<Matthew> hee hee
<Jowi> Matthew: you have gnome installed or just the command line?
<raimian> help!
<soeme> !german
<ubotu> soeme: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Matthew> jowi just the command line i think
<Matthew> i did a "server" install
<Danielle-> Jowi-: forums seem fine now. do you know pingplotter for windows? is there a similar program for Ubuntu?
<Matthew> the whole point of that is to be un-gnomed. :v)
<Agrajag> !de
<ubotu> de is, like, Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Agrajag> is that what you wanted?
<raimian> ubuntu is CRAP 4 hours to install and it dont even work
<kibab> raimian: about 30 minutes for me and it worked great.
<Jowi> Matthew: ok. lets see if your /etc/network/interfaces is ok. do you have a "iface lo..." and a "iface eth0..." in there? ("cat /etc/networking/interfaces")
<fr500> raimian: what computer?
<fr500> raimian: took little more than 30min
<raimian> a saintsong
<fr500> flawless now
<Agrajag> raimian: maybe if you asked a specific question instead of "help!" we'd be able to help you
<raimian> nothing on it works, it starts up, i login, then the whole thing freezes up
<Matthew> jowi - i odn't have /etc/networking/
<Matthew> i have /etc/network
<Matthew> but it doesn't have those files
<Jowi> Matthew: sorry. yeah, /etc/network/interfaces
<Jowi> Matthew: nothing at all in there?
<Matthew> jowi - yes... sorry...
<Matthew> auto lo
<Matthew> iface lo inet loopback
<Matthew> mapping hotplug script grep, map eth0
<kibab> Jowi: offhand... how do you configure /etc/network/interfaces post-install?
<Matthew> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Kyral> sudo!
<Kyral> oh wait this is in a script lol
* Kyral shakes his head
<Jowi> Matthew: looks good.
<Dr_Willis> raimian,  4 hrs? gesh whats your machine cpu/specs anyway?
<zumanchuz> Hi, I have a relatively easy question. I'm running hoary and I want to upgrade to Breezy. I would like to do a dist-upgrade in hoary. The problem is that I'm running it on a tablet pc and currently my custom kernel works with my stylus. I was wondering if after I do the upgrade I would have to produce another custom kernel?
<bshumate> raimian: the fact that it required four hours indicates you either have some seriously broken hardware, or a badly corrupted install media
<Kyral> zumanchuz: I don't think so
<zumanchuz> sweet thanks kyral
<pawdro> hi, if i want to compile the latest kernel in breezy, do i only have to download kernel from kernel.org?
<Kyral> you'd have to reedit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kyral> to put the kernel back on the list though
<Jowi> Matthew: just to make sure it is not the cable maybe you should take the cable from the win box and put it straight to the linux box. then do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" (this will shut down your internet connection for the win box of course)
<perco_> How do I open .deb-files in ubuntu?
<rambo3> the time and space and kernel will have to change
<Jowi> kibab: by hand work fine :-)
<Kyral> perco_: dpkg
<Kyral> to install use sudo dpkg -i </path/to/file>
<bshumate> pawdro: no-  check this out instead : https://wiki.ubuntu.com//KernelHowto
<kibab> Jowi: yeah... I just had a friend give me a copy of his... but I was hoping there was some tool to do it for me.
<orphaned> Madpilot: can you help me with my Xerox printer, its a Phaser 3116
<Matthew-> jowi are you still here?
<Jowi> Matthew-: just to make sure it is not the cable maybe you should take the cable from the win box and put it straight to the linux box. then do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" (this will shut down your internet connection for the win box of course)
<cion> hey if i install xfce can I uninstall Gnome desktop?
<cion> is it safe to do so?
<Matthew-> jowi - win box is wireless
<SWAT> bor, ping
<Toran> hey guys, how can I make "irc://" links work in firefox?
<Jowi> Matthew: ouch. ok.
<meepy> I love ubunutu <3
<Dr_Willis> cion,  keep gnome.
<Jowi> Matthew: well, this is getting complex. do you have the login/password for the router?
<Matthew-> jowi. i do. should i try it from this linux box or fire up the desktop with physical connection to box?
<Matthew-> jowi i don't know if i can access it from this computer (wireless)
<cion> is a ubuntu version coming out of the box with xfce only?
<Matthew-> cion search for xubuntu
<Kyral> cion: I think for Dapper ISOs will be available
<Jowi> Matthew: you can not even ping the router from the linux box so that's a no go. if you log in to the router and check if it can see the linux box in "connected devices" or something similar.
<Matthew-> cion i dunno if they have cds yet tho
<cion> :( 2bad
<Kyral> cion: You can do it if you do a server install, add Multiverse and Universe, and then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Matthew-> booting
<phiqtion> my emulator "zsnes" doesn't have sound. any ideas?
<cion> where do i find instructions to that Kyral?
<Matthew-> jowi - i was trying to follow kyral's advice there. but that doesn't work well without internet.
<Matthew-> also , why bother if no internet?
<Jowi> Matthew-: doesn't matter if you do it wirelessly or not. we're not gonna change any settings in the router
<Matthew-> jowi - it doesn't show up
<cion> ok having a wireless lan connection I think uninstalling gnome would become a pain in the a... right?
<Jowi> Matthew-: maybe you should see if a restart of the linux box help. It might be the cable but impossible to say.
<Jowi> cion: some gnome apps may not work. if you have the space it is easier just to leave it on the machine.
<Jowi> Matthew-: is "dhcp" activated in the router, and have you perhaps set up an "access list" in it? if you have set up trusted clients in the router that might be why the linux box cannot connect...
<Matthew-> jowi - it sort o fhangs on "waiting for network interface to come up"
<Jowi> Matthew: that means that it tries to get an ip-address from the router but fail.
<cion> ok
<filou10> Hi
<Matthew-> ok. its rebooted
<Matthew-> the name resolution thing failed.
<Matthew-> i will try the other cable, yes?
<Jowi> Matthew-: I would first check the router settings to see if you have any filters/accesslist configured (if you do, remove them). Then try another cable.
<filou10> I have installed courier-imap but I have a question: if I create a new user using adduser, what do i need to do for courier to automatically create a new IMAP user too ?
<Jowi> Matthew-: yeah. my gut say its the cable. i think your network card is ok and your router seem to work just fine.
<Matthew-> netsplit?
<Matthew-> jowi am i still here?
<bullitt> you are still here to me
<Happuf> Matthew-: Yes youare.
<bullitt> haha
<Happuf> :D
<Matthew-> LOL sorry. it said i had left
<Happuf> Split happens :D
<Matthew-> Jowi - i have now plugged in the other cable. reboot again?
<Happuf> Hehe.
<Jowi> Matthew-: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> anyone of you has graphics card Gainward GF?
<Jowi> Matthew-: brb
<Matthew-> ok. i forgot who to ping
<Matthew-> :)
<noplease> hi
<bullitt> I'm getting a msg when I run a script I just wrote.  this is the line is has a problem with: export EPSXE='/usr/local/games/epsxe'  and the error I get is 'usr/local/games/epsxe' is not a valid identifier.  the directory does exist, and the scripts permission is 777
<Jowi> Matthew-: any luck? you have an ip address?
<Matthew-> jowi no. and i lost the part above where you told me what to type
<Matthew-> i rebooted
<Matthew-> :v)
<Jowi> Matthew-: that's fine. so is it rebooted and did it help?
<Matthew-> jowi - but it looks like i'm hung at waiting for network interface again
<Matthew-> waiting for it to finish
<Katsumiro> what?
<Jowi> Matthew-: if this doesn't help, last advice i can give you is to reset the router. if that doesn't do it; search the forum for your excact network card to see if there is any issues. strange.
<Matthew-> ok jowi. i type ifconfig and i've got no inet address
<Jowi> Matthew-: was afraid of that
<robotgeek> bullitt: you basically need export PATH, see your .bash_profile for a way to add the path correctly
<Matthew-> what did you tell me to type above that gave it one?
<bshumate> bullitt : try without the single quotes (') you should not need those
<Jowi> Matthew-: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Matthew-> jowi no i meant the one where we gave it an ip
<Jowi> Matthew-: ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.1.5 up
<robotgeek> bullitt: nvm, my bad
* robotgeek needs coffee
* misfit_toy makes a fresh pot of mexican coffee
<ubuntu_> oi
<Matthew-> jowi. no good. :v(  thank you so much for all your help though. one more question - is it possible to setup a wireless driver through ndiswrapper with only the command line?
<robotgeek_away> ubotu: tell Matthew- about ndiswrapper
<sunshine82> i have a canon canoscan lide 20 scanner i cant get it to work please help
<Jowi> Matthew-: yep, think with iwconfig.
<Jowi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<sunshine82> ive checked the device mangger it has picked it up it a usb scanner
<pawdro> why i cant find in apt-cache search the latest kernel source
<pawdro> ?
<Matthew-> jowi i don't know how to use the ! . where do i type it
<Jowi> Matthew-: no idea. never set up a wireless card in linux. :-)
<Mazoku> pawdro sudo apt-get update?
<pawdro> nope
<pawdro> ;] 
<Matthew-> jowi--- but you keep typing things like !<thing>
<Matthew-> jowi i don't know what tha tmeans
<pawdro> now yes, but no latest kernel
<pawdro> what to add to sorces.list
<pawdro> ?
<sunshine82> how do get it work
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  check the SANE homepage for how well that scanner is supported.
<Jowi> Matthew-: that is to tell ubotu the bot to print things
<Jowi> !tell Matthew- about ndiswrapper
<Matthew-> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> !ipv6
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Do they come in packets of five?
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<pawdro> i cant find 2.6.14.3 in apt-cache search
<Matthew-> thanks. hee hee
<pawdro> what to do?
<Dr_Willis> is there a reason ipv6 is enabled by default? is there a good reason to try to disable it?
<webwolf_27> pawdro, you can always custom build from the sources
<Matthew-> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Matthew-: I don't know
<bshumate> pawdro: if you need the absolute latest kernel, e.g. 2.6.14 or so, then you may have to do it all by hand, and it may not be a lot of fun for you...
<Jowi> Dr_Willis: I have no use for it, so i disabled it.
<linux_n00b_e> How do I add the Flash player plug-in to my Firefox Browser?
<Dr_Willis> Jowi,  yea.. id  eard it could slow some things down.. but seen no proof of that
<Jowi> Dr_Willis: I removed it totally from my kernel to speed it up and got rid of some modules (a whooole bunch of them)
<madboar> Hello. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for configuring ssh-agent for my X sessions in ubuntu
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, depends, do you want the newest one
<jc-denton> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78597.html
<pawdro> in apt-get cache search i can find only 2.6.12 source
<kaur> hi
<pawdro> not latest
<madboar> i have tried adding to .xsessions etc, but with no luck ...
<jc-denton> i have the same problem with eclipse on ubuntu breezy
<Matthew-> jowie thank you so much for your help. i am going to try to get the wireless card up, if possible...
<korhalf> no one in the #openoffice.org room is talking
<korhalf> so ill ask here
<jc-denton> The file /usr/share/eclipse/debian/help.htm cannot be found. Please check the location and try again."
<korhalf> i try to use the Report Wizard but it just opens OO Writer
<Mazoku> pawdro kernel.org here you find new kernel
<Jowi> Matthew-: no probs, good luck!
<jc-denton> there is also no eclipse-doc package
<kaur> could anyone help me with local network problem?
<korhalf> theres no wizard at all
<korhalf> whats up with that?
<jc-denton> does anybody here use eclipse under breezy
<jc-denton> ?
<linux_n00b_e> Yes, i want the absolute latest Player. I think it's 8. can't I just download it direct from Macromedia's website?
<kaur> the computer running ubuntu can access to the computer running xp
<kaur> but not via versa
<pawdro> so i can download and compile dowloaded kernel compile?
<sunshine82> dr_willis i dont know what this mean http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON
<pawdro> compile downloaded kernel*
<Mazoku> pawdro yeap
<bshumate> pawdro: yes, this is normal.  the latest kernel will put you on the cutting edge, and may cause more trouble than it is worth unless you really know what you are doing.  is there a valid reason why you must have the latest kernel?  if not, then there is no need to use it...
<sunshine82> dr_willis under canoscan lide 20
<viller> hi
<sunshine82> what plustek
<viller> where's the community artwork page at ubuntulinux.org wiki??
<pawdro> i want to compile the kernel on my own to make kernel the best suitable for my comp
<linux_n00b_e> Anybody know how to add the Flash Player 8 plug-in to the Firefox Browser?
<viller> where's the community artwork page at ubuntulinux.org wiki??
<webwolf_27> pawdro, download it from kernel.org
<rambo3> ever considerd gentoo then
<bshumate> if that is all you want to do, then use the current Ubuntu *supported* kernel (e.g. 2.6.12) and the link i sent you earlier as a guide
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, flash player 8 for linux isn't released yet
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  CanoScan LiDE20    complete, plustek, sane-plustek   -
<sunshine82> i need to get sane-plustek.5
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  that looks promising tome.
<pawdro> ok ill compile like i did it on theres linux'es
<madboar> Hello. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for configuring ssh-agent to be started automatically for my X sessions in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> :P yep.. whats what i was going to say
<sunshine82> dr_willis what does it all mean
<flevour> hi all
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  means the scanner makers are idiots :P and the SANE guys have to have different libraries and tools to access different ones..
<sunshine82> dr_willis how do i get this file
<smarco> does ubuntu have different branches like stable, unstable, insanely_unstable ?
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  no clue there.. i dont seeit in SYnaptic
<linux_n00b_e> Ok, I'm actually using Kubuntu, but I downloaded the Firefox browser thru adept last night and when i went to Macromedia's site to check some infor for a Flash project I'm working on, the site said that I might not have everything needed to properly view the site.....
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  may have to check the Ubuntu wiki/forums for the best way
<madboar> so .... starting applications on X session startup?
<Dr_Willis> madboar,  depends onyour window manager.
<Matthew-> simple question... when i click, ls /(directoryname), sometimes the results are more than one screen can display. any way to "scroll up"
<Matthew-> and see?
<madboar> Dr_Willis: just standard gnome with ubuntu
<Matthew-> or, do something like dos dir /p ?
<flevour> i am trying to connect with mysql to a server running "mysql  Ver 14.7 Distrib 4.1.11, for unknown-freebsd5.4 (i386)" while the latest update in ubuntu is "mysql  Ver 12.22 Distrib 4.0.24, for pc-linux-gnu (x86_64)" and I get this error: "ERROR 1251: Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client", is there any repository i can add to sources-list to get the latest mysql version?
<tonyyarusso> I'm getting an error message while trying to run a 'configure' file out of a tar.gz package, and I'm getting an error that the C compile can not create executables.  I saw this on a previous installation, but don't remember how I fixed it.
<tonyyarusso> *C compiler
<Dr_Willis> madboar,  gnome has its 'session management' feature thats what you want to look into. depending on the actual program you are wanting to start
<Sanne> Matthew-: shift-page up or scrollwheel to scroll up
<linux_n00b_e> Did you unpack the tar first?
<Dr_Willis> madboar,  start it up.. "save session" there ya go. (in many cases) it will reload from then on.
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<madboar> ok, i'm trying to get ssh-agent to start automagically. .xsessions didn;t work.
<jc-denton> "The Help system has been disabled completely because we don't yet have a free Tomcat. Working on that. Enjoy."
<Sanne> Matthew-: for /p use the pipe and more, like this: ls -l | more
<Matthew-> nice sanne. you've saved me hours of additional heartache. :v)
<jc-denton> sry i found it
<madboar> oh, i'll try starting ssh-agent and see if i can save it.
<jc-denton> but just not work is not really disabled
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, install gcc
<Dr_Willis> madboar,  i saw somthing about taht on a faq/forum in the ubuntu forums just the other day I think.
<Millenniumgroup> JC Denton :O im honered to finally meet ya... I thought I killed you in Deus Ex 2 but ok
<Millenniumgroup> ;)
<Millenniumgroup> honored*
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: It is installed.
<madboar> really? hrm. must have missed it. this channel seems a bit busy. I'll go read some more.
<madboar> thanks anyway.
<Sanne> Matthew-: ot pipe the output through the pager less, like this: "ls | less" then you can scroll with the cursor keys
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, look for cc
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: I know gcc worked for this before, but only after I did something, which was a one-time fix.
<Sanne> Matthew-: I'm done now ;)
<pawdro> can i delete all headers folders from /usr/src when i want to compile kernel from scratch
<pawdro> ?
<lukus001> I installed a program this morning, but i dont know how to launch it? its installed to /usr/local ?
<Matthew-> sanne. too much for me to remember right now. will stick to shift + pageup
<Matthew-> :v)
<Sanne> Matthew-: ok, that will do for now :)
<rambo3> you can uninstall them
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, what are you trying to compile
<Mazoku> pawdro https://wiki.ubuntu.com//KernelHowto i think it`s help you little
<Dr_Willis> madboar,  i thinkit was under the 'customization' or 'ssh threads'
<Stork> how can i remove a partition?
<Stork> i know nothing about this :p
<sunshine82> dr_willis =im in the forum and it say this sudo chmod a+rw /proc/bus/usb/*/*
<sunshine82>  what do i put in the *
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: xosd.
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  for your scanner?
<Matthew-> anyone here use ndiswrapper ? from the command line?  it says on their website that i need to have kernal sources present
<rambo3> tab your way
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  :P that will let users access that device.. so.. :P one way to see if it works.
<rambo3> oh * =all
<rambo3> dont change
<Stork> how can i remove a partition?
<Stork> remove and delete
<Hellfried> i have this problem where my recently hoary -> breezy upgraded hangs spontaneously.  when I start ubuntu in safety mode (or what was it called in grub?) it does *not* crash.  I'm seeing that ACPI services are started after that, could that be it maybe?
<Stork> so i have all my hd
<deltron> cfdisk
<Stork> i want to merge all my partitions back into one plain hd
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: It says "see config.log for details" if you want me to pastebin that.
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, ok I don't know that software, did you try configure --help
<deltron> oh
<lukus001> does anyone know how i can launch an app ive installed? when i dont know the terminal launching name thingy ^^
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, that would be a good start
<rambo3> MAtthew , when in doubt use wiki  search
<deltron> lukus001: you can drop to a shell and run it from there
<webwolf_27> lukus001, normally the name of the app
<Dr_Willis> lukus001,  use synaptic and checkthe package and see what files it did install..
<Dr_Willis> lukus001,  thus getting the name to use from there.
<meepy> Ubunto for the win!
<lukus001> i never used synaptic, and i tried the app name but no sucess
<lukus001> maybe i didnt install it properly? but the dolder and everything is there
<lukus001> folder * ^^
<Sanne> lukus001: which app is this?
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5487
<Stork> does anyone have a really simple tutorial to partitioning? i don't understand any of "cfdisk"
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  its a rather interesting topic. :P
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  you wanting to keep your data on the hd?
<Stork> nope
<lukus001> sanne, 3delight, a 3d modleing app
<Stork> i just want to delete everything (except the bit i'm using) so i have more space
<Sanne> lukus001: how did you install it?
<sunshine82> dr_willis ok i di sudo xsane and it work but now when i go graphic xsane it does reconise the scanner
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  you going to reinstall an os to the drive?
<Stork> nope
<Stork> i want to keep my files on the current disk/partition/bit
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  so you Want to KEEP  your data then? that makes it harder
<lukus001> sanne, downloaded, followed instuctions (.install) then "unset DELIGHT" and "source" some file
<Stork> on this partition, but not the other one
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, you don'T appear to have a linker installed
<sunshine82> dr_willis how come i can only get it through sudo
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  so you want to merge your esisting partition with the OTHER one?
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: What's that?
<lukus001> sanne, but it never said what name you need to use to launch it
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  no clue. permission issues most likely.
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, or your missing libtool
<ishit> how do i instal a tar.gz file in ubuntu
<Stork> Dr_Willis, well, merge that one with this one, same thing i gues
<rambo3> Stork isnt there gnome frontend for fdisk . like gparted ?
<Sanne> lukus001: ah, it's proprietary. So you would need to guess where the executable got installed. Usually those apps put an executable symlink in /usr/local/bin, is it there, and is it executable? Can you look?
<javi_> hi, anyone could said me where can I get a ubuntu kernel with AC patches applied ?
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  qtparted, or gparted. from a live cd  - is proberly your best bet..
<Stork> alex@ubuntu:~/Programs/azureus$ gparted
<Stork> bash: gparted: command not found
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: That second one might be it.  Missing development libraries seems to ring a bell.
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  you SHOULD also backup all your impornt data first
<sunshine82> dr_willis ok so hw do i do this  sudo chmod a+rw /proc/bus/usb/*/*
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, the compiler creates object files, these arn't executable, the linker combines all needed object files to an executable
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, check libtool first though
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  and you dont want to 'merge' them on a system you are runnng from. Hence the live cd.
<lukus001> sanne, theres a few file in the bin directory, but should i just try them all? they all have a purple dimon icon btw (=executable?)
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  what do youmean how?  thats a command you typoe in the shell.
<Stork> Dr_Willis, bah, i'll do that later :p
<Sanne> lukus001: just a shot in the dark, can you open a terminal, type 3d<tab> and see if it finds the correct name?
<sunshine82> dr_willis but it has * what does what do i put there sudo chmod a+rw /proc/bus/usb/*/*
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  bash fundamentals.. a * is a wildcard.
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: That fixed the first problem, now I got something else.
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  that is changeing permissions on everything in those dirs
<lukus001> sanne, bah displayed error with 3d<tab>
<lukus001> bash*
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, ok ... what something else
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<sunshine82> dr_willis so i dont need to change them
<ishit> if i hav a tar.gz installation file. how do i instal it in linux
<lukus001> sanne, i think i probabily didnt install it properly, i'll start from the begining again, thanks for the help =)
<ishit> in ubuntu
<Sanne> lukus001: ok, good luck :)
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, did you compile g++ by hand?
<NoUse> ishit what program is this?
<Dr_Willis> sunshine82,  i dont know.. you said the forum said to change them.    good luck.. worktime for me.
<ishit> gyach
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: Nope.  apt-get gcc was all I did.
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, run locate cpp
<ishit> oops sorry its tar.bz
<NoUse> ishit you know that gaim can connect to yahoo right?
<rambo3> you mean g++
<ishit> ya but gyach has better features
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: Am I looking for anything particular in this output?
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, libstdc++ will need to be installed, as will g++
<webwolf_27> rambo3, yes thats even better
<NoUse> ishit unpack the file and ready the INSTALL snd/or README file
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: I do see a /usr/bin/cpp as well as cpp-4.0, btw.
<ishit> wats the command plz
<cdubya> is there a gui for gpg?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you ever get that samba stuff worked out?
<NoUse> ishit tar jxvf file.tar.bz
<webwolf_27> cdubya, look at kgpg
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: No, sadly.
<HighHopes> Hello ! Is it possible to have root access in Ubuntu? .. su, not sudo
<rambo3> !wiki
<pawdro> i've which processor type i should choose during compiling a kernel? ive got 1.2 GHz P3
<cdubya> webwolf_27, k, used that before.....thanks
<Exxcaliber> HighHopes, yeah, just do sudo su
<Exxcaliber> :P
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: Couldn't find package libstdc
<HighHopes> Exxcaliber, thanks!
<Exxcaliber> HighHopes, np
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, sorry I missed you, I checked in very briefly Sat, but had to go out of town for a bit and never got a chance to get back to it....
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, then run apt-get install libstdc++
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, if you still want to give it a shot, I'll probably be on quite awhile later tonight....I'm CST.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: np.  I ended up doing a bunch of other system stuff to in the meantime.
<tonyyarusso> dubya: We could do that.
<ishit> its givin an error
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: That's exactly what I did; I don't know why the ++ was dropped.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, it will realistically probably be 11pm CST before I have any time tonight reasonably speaking....I don't get out of class until 9:30pm and have a drive to go home in the snow this evening....
<cdubya> but I'll be happy to give it a shot if you want
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, nor do I, thats odd. run apt-cache search libstdc
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Sure.
<sunshine82> how do i do this command http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5488
<webwolf_27> pawdro, i586 is a safe bet
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: libstdc++6 maybe?
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, yep
<sunshine82> ive done sudo chmod a+rw /proc/bus/usb/*/*
<pawdro> ok
<sunshine82> but how do i do the rest
<Jowi> pawdro: for P3 you should choose "Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)/Pentium-III Xeon) probably.
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, doh!! thats right your doing a kernel, choose pentium -III
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, sorry wrong person
<Jowi> pawdro: webwolf_27 was right that 586 is a safe bet though if you're unsure :)
<webwolf_27> pawdro, doh!! thats right your doing a kernel, choose pentium-III
<rambo3> is P3 =686
<bshumate> yes
<webwolf_27> Jowi, I completely forgot he was configuring a kernel
<bshumate> p3 == celeron, p3, etc...
<mindlace> Hi! I need kernel 2.6.13 or later to get support for my raid card. Is my current best bet following these directions? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/2.6.14_Vanilla
<webwolf_27> mindlace, apt-cache search kernel and select the newest
<Jowi> webwolf_27: hehe, can happen
<mindlace> (talk about living dangerously ... I bought all this hardware, and it only got linux support just now)
<mindlace> webwolf_27: with all the ubuntu deb lines uncommented, the latest I get is 2.6.12
<webwolf_27> Jowi, yeah I'm giving support for 2 distro's and trying to monitor #c++
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: Okay, now we have WARNING: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not found ***,  error: *** X11 not threadsafe ***.
<pawdro> thx all
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, you will need to install GTK+ headers
<cdubya> when I generate a key pair in kgpg, what size should I use?
<webwolf_27> mindlace, then you will have to install from the kernel.org sources
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: A package search for gtk+ had huge results; would you happen to know the package name (or just more of it)?
<ishit>  can i instal an rpm package in ubuntu
<webwolf_27> cdubya, the maximum is safe
<exedra> hello everybody... is there anyone who can help me with grub?
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, sorry not for ubuntu
<Agrajag> ishit: yes, but it's not a good idea
<flevour> my problem put in a simplier way would be: is there a repository i can get the most recent packages from? like mysql version 14.7
<rambo3> if its easy grub question
<tonyyarusso> exedra: Maybe.  What are you doing?
<Jowi> ishit: it "should" be possible, but not recommended. Think the prog is called "alien"
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: All right, I'll look through them.
<exedra> tony: i've read all howtos, man grub, info grub
<ishit> well there r no debians available for gyach
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, probably libgtk?????
<exedra> tony: problem is this... i can't boot from my HDD, but if use grub floppy it works great
<ishit> do u kno where i can find it
<mindlace> ok, i'll just follow those directions and pray
<exedra> rambo: it could be simple
<HighHopes> what is the Command Line tool to start, stop and restart services?
<exedra> tony: reinstalling grub after i boot from floppy didn't help
<webwolf_27> mindlace, make sure ext3 is compiled in
<flevour> HighHopes: you can do that manuall /etc/init.d/<service_name> <comand> where comand is start|stop etc
<rambo3> with sudo grub-install hd0 or hda  ?
<exedra> tony: I am using HPT370 and the HDD are in /dev/hde and /dev/hdg... and / (root) is mounted to /dev/hde1
<tonyyarusso> webwolf_27: Found something.  That plus a version number.
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, good
<HighHopes> flevour, thanks!
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: if you're compiling an app maybe you need libgtk-1.2-dev
<exedra> rambo: it ried grub-install /dev/hde, also grub-install '(hd0)' also run grub and do setup (hd0) from the grub command line, while of them works great i still can't boot from HDD
<Stork> i have a video which is a bit messed up: the sound comes about 2 seconds after the images itself. is it possible to fix this?
<tonyyarusso> exedra: You might need to manually add the hard drive to the grub menu if it's not registering.  Can you get to a Grub menu screen during boot, but then not see anything, or does nothing happen at all?
<ubun-newbie> how do i updtate ubuntu kernel
<webwolf_27> exedra, hd0 is not /dev/hde
<ast> Hi
<dooglus> Stork: if you use mplayer-nogui, you can use the + and - keys to adjust the sound-video offset as you watch
<rambo3> exedra any error messages or just kernel panic, you should post your menu.lst
<flevour> is there any repository i can grab the latest (meaning the most recent) version of packages (specifically mysql) from?
<ast> Are the Ubuntu Forums down ???
<exedra> web: yes it is for me :) hda is a DVD reader.. hdc is a dvd burner... my hdd is on hde and hdg
<Jowi> ast: they've been up and down all day
<bshumate> ubun-newbie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//KernelHowto
<exedra> rambo: my menu.lst works great if i boot from floppy
<ast> Jowi: Any idea why ?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: I found a 2.0 for the first package, would that mean I need libgtk-2.0-dev instead?  (If I find sucha thing...)
<Jowi> ast: nope
<exedra> tony: when i install ubuntu fresh it always failed on stage2
<Stork> dooglus, awesome
<ast> Jowi: ok, thx
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: if you want to compile for gtk2 yes, but you said the error was for gtk1.2
<dooglus> Stork: it might work the same in the gui versions, but I don't use them so I don't know
<webwolf_27> ok time for me to put the kids to bed. night folks
<exedra> tony: i just did a fdisk/mbr but now it is looking for CDROM even when my BIOS setting was asking it to boot from my HDD
<kyncani> exedra: to know for sure (hd0) is /dev/hde : type sudo grub, then (in grub)  find /one/file/on/the/filesystem. This will tell you the grub name of the disk
<ubun-newbie> so i can not do get-update kernel
<Stork> dooglus, i'll try it then
<webwolf_27> tonyyarusso, that should be safe to use
<Stork> dooglus, just out of interest, how can you watch a video without gui?
* webwolf_27 grabs his son, and starts to sign off
<webwolf_27> night folks
<exedra> kync: yeah when i get grub command prompt from floppy boot... i can do the command completion to boot kernel manually
<exedra> web: good night
<Agrajag> Stork: mplayer with the svgalib plugin, or aalib
<cdubya> good night, webwolf
<ubun-newbie> so i can not do get-update kernel
<dooglus> Stork: I run "mplayer <video-file>" and it plays the video file.  Why would I need a gui?
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: 1. start synaptic, look for the kernel image you want and install it. It will automatically be added to your grub start menu or 2. download the sources for the kernel and configure and compile your own.
<kyncani> exedra: at what point do you see what error message ? Do you get the grub menu on boot ?
<andril> hello all
<ubun-newbie> so updtate-kernel will not work
<ubun-newbie> apt-get update kernel
<bshumate> ubun-newbie apt-get update will update it
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: no, since "kernel" is not a package.
<andril> anyone know the command to chek if my Nvidia drivers are installed properly?
<exedra> kync: booting from HDD after installing ubuntu failed on stage2... booting from HDD after i did fdisk/mbr from a dos boot disk just failed completely, even after i can boot using grub floppy and reinstall grub
<dooglus> ubun-newbie: it will update automatically, like the other packages.  it's called "linux", not "kernel"
<ubun-newbie> well when the ubuntu starts it shows nvidia drivers silly
<tonyyarusso> exedra: I suppose it would do that if it wasn't able to find the hd, if the CDROM is the second priority boot device.
<exedra> kync: when i boot using GRUB floppy... it tells me hd0 is /dev/hde
<exedra> tony: i specified only HDD and floppy as boot device and yet it still asked for CDROM.. weird eh?
<tonyyarusso> exedra: What kind of output does fdisk tell you?
<madboar> what crime are the A-Team accused of commiting?
<Jowi> andril: you can test it. "glxinfo | grep vendor" should say Nvidia. "glxinfo | grep direct" should tell you if DRI is enabled.
<tonyyarusso> exedra: That is weird.
<ubun-newbie>  A-Team is known for hijacking
<rambo3> you can allways open sudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst and compare it with /media/floppy/boot/men.lst or whaterver it is
<exedra> tony: oh... yeah i forgot to run fdisk yet...
<exedra> tony: gimme a sec i am booting up the desktop again... takes awhile
<`Evil> hello
<madboar> decker is hunting them for hijacking?
<ubun-newbie> hi evil
<yapyccky> hello everyone..i've a "big" problem...just now i understood my sound card is not working on my ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> exedra: That might clue you in if you've been using the wrong hd? device.
<andril> Jowi: thansk I get errors
<yapyccky> can someone help me in setting it up?
<`Evil> can someone help about installing a wifi USB Key please?
<exedra> rambo: i did a cp /boot/grub/menu.lst to /floppy/boot/grub/menu.lst so they are identical
<tonyyarusso> I got my compilation issue fixed, btw.
<ubun-newbie> oh really even if your soundcard works you can not download free mp3 songs
<`Evil> i have the trendnet TEW-424UB
<bullitt> I'm getting a msg when I run a script I just wrote.  this is the line is has a problem with: export EPSXE='/usr/local/games/epsxe'  and the error I get is 'usr/local/games/epsxe' is not a valid identifier.  the directory does exist, and the scripts permission is 777
<Jowi> andril: did you follow the nvidia guidelines ?
<Jowi> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ubun-newbie> what games are on ubuntu linux and how i install them
<ubun-newbie> are there any flight games with good graphic design
<Mabus06> there are tons of games
<bullitt> orbiter
<andril> Jowi: I actually used Automatix script
<rambo3> first fix your video drivers then ask for games
<andril> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Jowi> andril: ah, haven't tested automatix myself.
<kyncani> exedra: failed on stage 2 ? I would narrow the search and see at what point it is failing with the error message. When you got that, you can try to fix it or do the boot sequence yourself (not for the faint of heart) giving the linux kernel the argument init=/bin/bash (in grub, with the edit command line feature).
<ubun-newbie> i have none problems with nvidia drivers sir
<tonyyarusso> Any ideas why I would only be able to burn CDs as root?  (This happened in my last installation; I haven't tried this one yet.)
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: nope, but andril has :)
<exedra> kync: actually i did the boot sequence manually from grub shell
<madboar> sooo
<madboar> the A Team
<madboar> what crime? :)
<madboar> anyone know?
<rambo3> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=files ,amrecis army , and lot more use google
<andril> Jowi: i tried this one http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_Nvidia_driver
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: maybe, what does "ls -la /dev/cdrom" give you?
<kyncani> exedra: what do you mean ? When you issue the grub commands yourself it works but when grub executes them from the config file, it does not work ??
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> whats up ?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu is cool "_
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 2005-12-07 11:43 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<ubuntu_> bye bye
<exedra> kync: errr... when booting from HDD it just filed on stage 2... but if i used grub floppy i can do all grub commands to boot to full OS
<Jowi> andril: maybe you need to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" after you installed the driver like that
<andril> ubun-newbie: how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<exedra> kync: which means right now i am booting my desktop with a floppy to chain back to the HDD
<ubun-newbie> it autodected
<ubun-newbie> while installin
<rambo3> well you didnt do anything then
<chris_18888> hi does anyone know the location to the Alsa config file that I can change the default card?
<AceMilo> hi i have a question about firefox
<kyncani> exedra: well, when you boot from hdd, at grub menu, you can check that grub is getting the config file right by editing the grub entry. Must be either a typo in the config file or grub is not getting the correct menu.lst
<AceMilo> 5.10 comse with 1.07 version of firefox but 1.5 is the newest
<bshumate> bullitt: what is the shebang in the script?  (the first line)
<AceMilo> how do i update it?
<bullitt> !#bin/bash
<ubotu> bullitt: I give up, what is it?
<daje> could anyone give me a hand setting up a printer attached to an airport please?
<bullitt> oops #!/bin/bash
<halibut> I have 1 folder, 2 files, how can I create a shell script to zip all three up in to myextension.zip, rename to myextension.xpi, then move it to /var/www/    (ie: a shell script to package a firefox extension and then host it)
<ubun-newbie> well my sound works my nvidia i know works
<exedra> kync: i double checked it is onthing to do with menu.lst... from HDD it just never gets to the menu like it can't find where it is
<exedra> kync: that's why i am stumped
<varsendagger> halibut, have you ever created a script?
<kyncani> exedra: if it's a typo, chances are you won't see it yourself. So either narrow the problem by getting a more precise error message from the boot sequence, or get someone else to double-check the config file .. sometimes, you can check the same file ten times when someone else will find the error at first glance ...
<exedra> kync: i copied the menu.lst to floppy (cuz i got sick of typing the grub commands on my grub floppy when i boot) and it works great
<halibut> varsendagger, yes, but only a few lines heh
<Matthew-> is it possible to use apt-get for a package, but specify that i want the one on the cd?
<Matthew-> rather than trying to go online?
<halibut> #!/bin/sh  I know I start with this
<kyncani> exedra: if it cannot get to the grub menu with hdd boot, i'd say it's a bios problem ..
<halibut> then tar command? or zip?
<exedra> kync: hmmm maybe you are right
<evan_> how do i make aptget to work?
<evan_> cause it says
<varsendagger> --- i would try to use tar
<evan_> E: Couldn't find package kernel-source-2.x.y
<bullitt> evan_; sudo apt-get update
<azertyuuu> can i play mp3 with the newest Amarok
<exedra> kync: becuz I've tried everything else...
<kyncani> exedra: or a disk jumper
<exedra> kync: disk jumper?
<jonathan_> How do you get 3D to work with ATI on the AMD64 version of 5.10?
<kyncani> exedra: yeah .. don't know exactly in english
<tomz> is xfingerd unremoveable?
<evan_> it still says it cant find it
<varsendagger> evan_, ty to apt-cache search for the package yoou want to download
<bshumate> bullit:  try replacing the text : export EPSXE='/usr/local/games/epsxe'  with : EPSXE=/usr/local/games/epsxe; export EPSXE
<bshumate> bullitt: and see if it works that way
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: hmmmm, in /etc/fstab; in the line with the cdrom, does it say "user" in there?
<AceMilo> 5.10 comse with 1.07 version of firefox but 1.5 is the newest, how do you update it?
<exedra> kync: the only unusual thing about my desktop is it has 2 IDE controller.. the regular one who take hda, hdb, hdc and hdd.... and the HPT370 who takes hde, hdf, hdg and hdh
<kyncani> exedra: the little thingies that connect other thingies on the disk to tell him if he is a ide master or slave .. :)
<ck> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Matthew-> n/m i think it's doing it
<kyncani> exedra: well, try to move the disk on the first controller ?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Yes.
<ck> hmm...a pm would have worked ;)
<exedra> kync: LOL... it works on the regular IDE... but this machine is old.. the regular IDE is running ATA33 and the HPT370 is running ATA100 :)
<exedra> kync: and the HDD is ATA100
<evan_> here it says
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Keep in mind, it's possible this was just something I had messed up previously, so my current system might not have the problem, I'm just trying to figure out what it might have been just in case.
<evan_> here http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<madboar> oi, what crime are the a team accused of, but did not commit.
<madboar> this is vital.
<evan_> it says to type
<popey> here's a thing..
<exedra> kync: bloody stupid BIOS i guess :)
<evan_> apt-get install kernel-source-2.x.y
<kyncani> exedra: here, i have a bios problem : i cannot boot if i have two usb disks connected on my usb hub ... but i can connect them as soon as i get the grub menu ! :)
<popey> i have bought a DVB-T card which doesn't appear to work in breezy
<popey> do I a) download the kernel source and go through the pain of that and nvidia and ipw2200 stuff
<kyncani> exedra: blooded stupid bioses :)
<popey> or do i b) use the kernel from dapper?
<evan_> it there a howto for drivers for a ati adeon 2600se?
<jonathan_> 3D under AMD64 5.10 w/ fglrx (ATI)--how?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: well, so you should check if it works or not first since if you do not have the problem now it will be nearly impossible to see what was wrong back then...
<madboar> c) install XP
<exedra> kync: I'd find away to trick the BIOS.. thakns for your assistance
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Very true.  Just wondering if anyone had seen something similar.
<crypticreign[w] > can anyone get xsnow to work?
<jesse_> is it neccesary to install the complete ubuntu base system on a partition on my second hard drive (dual boot) hoary system?
<exedra> tony, and others: thanks
<Jowi> !tell popey about wireless
<tonyyarusso> Is Opera available through apt?
<kyncani> exedra: np :)
<evan_> it there a howto for drivers for a ati adeon 2600se?
<evan_> how to install them
<popey> wireless isn't the problem
<popey> it's the dvb card
<Jowi> oh
<varsendagger> evan_,  what happens when you type apt-cache search kernel-source
<madboar> c) install XP
<crimsun> popey: there're arguments for both, but keep in mind that both are 1) unsupported; 2) will present massive headaches
<evan_> radeon
<deltron> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<popey> so i have a device that doesn't work
<jonathan_> ubotu, just so you know that guide does not work for AMD64 users
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, jonathan_
<crimsun> popey: if you compile ieee80211+ipw2200 on breezy, it won't work. If you use the dapper kernel, it may not boot. You lose either way.
<flame-boy> how I remove the terminal when I open the amsn ?
<St^Anger^19m> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<popey> heh
<bullitt> bshumate, allright it stopped hanging on that one, but now it says no such file or directory for  line 5 which is cd $EPSXE
<popey> but at least the dapper kernel will get better
<jonathan_> basic mount command for a windows drive:  sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0222 /dev/device /mountpoint
<St^Anger^19m> i just installed ubuntu on VMware :)
<bshumate> bullitt: add a line before line five :  echo $EPSXE
<tonyyarusso> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<flame-boy> Well, I am opening amsn... and the terminal comes together.  When I latch the terminal, amsn closes simultaneously.  What I make this not to happen?
<bshumate> bullitt: should come back of course, with : /usr/local/games/epsxe
<AceMilo> 5.10 comse with 1.07 version of firefox but 1.5 is the newest, how do you update it?
<varsendagger> evan_, what is happening?
<bshumate> bullitt : does it?
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: We're still waiting on the Breezy build of 1.5.
<Gnimsh> hello everyone
<AceMilo> so it cant be installed?
<Jowi> hello Gnimsh
<lwizardl> hi
<AceMilo> ok how about this
<Gnimsh> I'm having a problem w/ ubuntu, and I've only just installed it
<flame-boy> Well, I am opening amsn... and the terminal comes together.  When I latch the terminal, amsn closes simultaneously.  What I make this not to happen?
<The_Vox> AceMilo: yes, in a per-user basis it can...get the tarball from firefox's site and install from that in your ~/
<lwizardl> can someone help me with dvd playback
<Gnimsh> I don't think it likes my video card, I don't get an actual display or anything just a bunch of green lines
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: If you want you can still get it from http://www.getfirefox.com, but most people are content to wait.
<AceMilo> the_vox how?
<AceMilo> im new to this
<Jowi> !tell lwizardl about dvd
<Gnimsh> I have a driver but have no idea how to install it.
<AceMilo> i played with linux before but not this much
<varsendagger> lwizardl, what is up?
<eli_d> vlc media player does wonders for my machine and dvd playback
<bullitt> bshumate hahahaa oh this is the skinny.  I had 'usr/local...' so I changed it to '/usr/local...'
<Jowi> Gnimsh: what card have you got?
<St^Anger^19m> how can i know which partitions are my windows partitions?
<lwizardl> ok i'm using the ubuntu wiki to figure out how to play dvds and i'm getting no decoder found errors whats the fix
<The_Vox> AceMilo: you download the tarball from getfirefox.com and untar it, then run the installer as user (without using sudo) and it'll prompt you to install in your home instead of system-wide.
<flame-boy> Well, I am opening amsn... and the terminal comes together.  When I latch the terminal, amsn closes simultaneously.  What I make this not to happen?
<bshumate> bullitt: heh, so you are g2g then?
<AceMilo> how do i change permissions to view my ntfs partitions?
<Gnimsh> Jowi: nvidia geforce 6600 GT
<jgrieves> hmm so my initrd is no longer mounting /dev
<Jowi> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<The_Vox> AceMilo: then just run it from where it installs it instead of using the one on your menu, until 1.5 comes to breezy
<Agrajag> The_Vox: 1.5 will never come to breezy
<bullitt> bshumate well I installed a different library than the one in the tutorial, so now I have to copy it over, thanks for the assistance
<Jowi> Gnimsh: check the links that ubotu just spat out
<The_Vox> Agrajag: ok, breezy-backports :)
<fdr> hello! I fail to understand how to use launchpad... is there any guide or tutorial available for it, please? Thank you!
<bullitt> i'll post when I get it up
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: Try changing the umask in /etc/fstab.
<bshumate> bullitt: ain't no thang...glad to help-  need anything else, just pm me
<jgrieves> how can i bring intrd to mount /dev
<Jowi> lwizardl: did you install libdvdcss2?
<jgrieves> otherwis eit wont rount root file system /dev/sda1
<AceMilo> fstab
<AceMilo> i dont dont see that
<AceMilo> oh wait i do
<Gnimsh> great! thanks jowi
<AceMilo> ok now what the hells a umask?
<flame-boy> AceMilo, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lwizardl> Jowi: don't think so didn't list that on the page
<Gnimsh> now I have to get back to homework but I will look at that more when I get back to my room
<Jowi> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Jowi: Syntax error in line 1
<flame-boy> AceMilo, or gedit /etc/fstab
<owner989> i had no luck getting a linksys wireless G usb adapter to work on ubuntu
<Jowi> +!libdvdcss2
<Jowi> !+libdvdcss2
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Jowi
<lwizardl> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<Jowi> where did that link go?
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: I believe you just need to edit the string defaults to defaults,umask=000 on the line for the drive in question.
<AceMilo> ok now i see the drives listed
<lwizardl> so yes i have it
<andril> Thanks all :)
<Gnimsh> Jowi one thing?
<Gnimsh> Can I do either of these w/o a GUI? Open either Synaptic or Kynaptic
<flame-boy> AceMilo, you're welcome ;P
<Jowi> lwizardl: great. well, have you installed the libdvdplay etc?
<AceMilo> do you need to restart?
<AceMilo> i changed it to defaults,umask=000 and it still says no permission
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: You could use other numbers there if you want; 000 allow full permissions for everyone.  The numbers for umask are just the opposite for the file permissions ones, so umask=000 equates to perm.s of 777.
<McScruff> Hi, is there a way to get videos in sync in firefox
<rambo3> reboot
<lwizardl> E: Couldn't find package libdvdplay
<Jowi> Gnimsh: nope. you need a gui for that. from the command prompt you can use either apt-get or aptitude.
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: You'll have to umount and mount it again.
<Agrajag> AceMilo: unmount it, and mount it again
<Gnimsh> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<AceMilo> grrr
<Jowi> lwizardl: it is called libdvdplay0
<owner989> mcscruff it helped when i changed output to alsa
<Gnimsh> boy that bot is great
<owner989> in mplayer plugin
<AceMilo> lets see if i can figure that out
<Jowi> lwizardl: "apt-cache search --names-only dvd" will give you a list
<lwizardl> libdvdplay0 is already the newest version.
<AceMilo> how do you unmount?
<Gnimsh> anyone here used mandriva linux?
<Agrajag> AceMilo: umount <mountpoint>
<fishhead> turn on fox news, etc shots fired on airline
<AceMilo> command not found
<rambo3> thats offtopic
<Jowi> lwizardl: for example gstreamer0.8-dvd is what you want if you want to play dvd from totem
<Agrajag> AceMilo: like hell
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: Make sure to say umount not unmount.
<fishhead> RAMBO3 yeah well screw it for once, this is serious
<AceMilo> doh
<lwizardl> what about in kaffine
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: Very common mistake.
<Jowi> lwizardl: don't know. not using kde here
<AceMilo> there we go
<AceMilo> thx
<AceMilo> now lets mount
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/452878
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: Same process, mount <mountpoint>.
<AceMilo> holy crap
<AceMilo> it works :)
<AceMilo> thx
<AceMilo> ok now
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: Isn't it nice when things do that?
<AceMilo> say i dl a tar.gz, uncompress etc
<AceMilo> and its not source
<AceMilo> how do i install it?
<AceMilo> got one more burning question after this
<Jowi> lwizardl: if you are using kde you can try in #kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Does it have anything called configure, installer, or the like in it?
<AceMilo> whats an installer look like in linux?
<lwizardl> Jowi: tried that seem to get more help with it in here
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: They would usually be named installer, install, or something obvious.  Otherwise, it doesn't really look any different.
<Gnimsh> !run file
<ubotu> Gnimsh: I haven't a clue
<AceMilo> negative
<kossu_Man> Question: How big should a hard-drive/partion be to run Ubuntu with no efficency penalty?
<AceMilo> anyway lets forget that for nwo
<Gnimsh> !.run
<ubotu> Gnimsh: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<chris__> hey guys, how do you install azureus in breezy? its not in the repos.
<AceMilo> heres a real problem i have
<AceMilo> im trying to install glib 1.2.10 i believe
<AceMilo> i configure it fine
<owner989> dl it from azuereus webpage chris
<AceMilo> then i go to make
<AceMilo> it says a bunch of errors and wont make
<Jowi> lwizardl: well, sorry i can not help you with kaffeine
<varsendagger> lwizardl, hey have you tried mplayer?
<chris__> i downloaded it from their webpage and unpacked it
<chris__> now what?
<owner989> it should work from the folder
<owner989> its java
<chris__> i can run it when i cd to the azureus director and run azureus
<indymedia> is there a software to configure sound card for ubuntu
<indymedia> ?
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: I don't think I can help you there.
<owner989> as long as you have java installed chris
<fantasai> Networking is totally broken on my system. What do I do?
<lwizardl> varsendagger: no
<AceMilo> want me to get the errors for you?
<varsendagger> just a sec
<owner989> fantasai post your issue here
<Jowi> fantasai: what's the problem?
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: Doesn't that come as a package though so you wouldn't have to?
<AceMilo> dont see it listed
<chris__> but if i want to make a shortcut on the desktop to it, what command would i enter?
<fantasai> Jowi: It doesn't find a connection most of the time
<GURU500> siema ll
<GURU500> all
<fantasai> Jowi: sometimes going into standby and coming back fixes it
<amans> is there a software to configure sound card for ubuntu ?
<GURU500> hi
<fantasai> Jowi: sometimes I can restart my computer, and that'll work when standby doesn't
<GURU500> i got problem
<fantasai> Jowi: but right now
<GURU500> with ubuntu
<GURU500> :P
<fantasai> Jow: it's not working at all
<fantasai> Jowi: neither wireless nor ethernet
<fantasai> Jowi: It works in Windows just fine though
<GURU500> ANY wants help me ?
<fantasai> Jowi: so it's not a problem with either the network or my hardware
<AceMilo> im in the package manager
<bigozs> hia
<Jowi> fantasai: start from the beginning and be specific. how do you connect? wireless, cable, to a router, without a router, adsl-modem, pppoe...?
<amans> is there a software to configure sound card for ubuntu ?
<AceMilo> glib-doc is there
<AceMilo> not glib
<amans> is there a software to configure sound card for ubuntu ?
<fantasai> Jowi: wireless and ethernet to a LAN
<gnomefreak> GURU500,  please state your issue and someone will help you if they know the answer
<Kyral> amans: it should be done
<owner989> ubuntu should include alsaconf
<owner989> thats the best sound card setup prog
<Kyral> multimedia systems selector will help
<rambo3> alsaconf is old
<Kyral> but it works :D
<Jowi> fantasai: what do you mean to a LAN? you connect to a router or to a switch?
<owner989> what replaced it rambo3?
<Kyral> If it ain't broke don't fix it
<fluvvell> hasn't alsa been included in the kernel now?
<rambo3> alsa-utils i think
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: libglib maybe?  I'm not really familiar with this one.
<Kyral> Why do you think Apt is still around :D
<fantasai> Jowi: I don't know. It's a university network.
<AceMilo> im trying to install an ftp app and it says i need glib 1.2.3 or better
<rambo3> even tho alsaconf worked much easyer
<owner989> it is apart of alsa-utils, just the ubuntu one seemingly doesnt include it
* gnomefreak still trying to figure out why wireless if ethernet
<owner989> you can get it from the alsa website still
<Jowi> fantasai: so probably to a switch. can you ping the gateway?
<ubun-newbie> how do i install perl
<AceMilo> hmm good call tony
<AceMilo> but when i go to make this app it says i dont have it
<GURU500> I GOT PROBLEM : I WAS INSTALED TJE UBUNTU ON MY DESKTOP PC AND I WANT TO MOVE THE SYSTEM TO LAPTOP [ I WAS INSTALED ON PRIMARY MASTER 2,5 " HDD]  WHEN I CONNECTED THE HDD TO MY LAPTOP HE START DOING STH STRANGE HE DOING SINCE 2H "4304611 590000 OVER COURNET CHANGE ON PORT 21 ] 
<GURU500> THIS ; GOOD OR NOT?
<timmy334> I can not seem to get Xorg to work in Breezy. I've tried a regular install and tried a server install and installing Xorg separately. Does anybody know why Xorg is so vorked in Breezy?
<tonyyarusso> GURU500: Please ditch the all caps.
<fantasai> Jowi: I can't get to any sites on or off the university domain.
<bigozs> ubun-newbie: use synaptic
<Jowi> GURU500: please turn capslock OFF
<GURU500> sorry for caps:P
<Jowi> haha
<fantasai> Jowi: it doesn't just time out either, it acts as if the network's not htere
<GURU500> can u help me with this problem ?
<owner989> timmy334 run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<madboar> PLEASE GURU500
<madboar> turn off CAPS
<AceMilo> i shouldnt write to an ntfs volume right?
<Kyral> timmy334: could you perhaps paste the error msgs?
<ubun-newbie> can i use apt-get install perl
<GURU500> this;s good or not?
<Kyral> AceMilo: No
<AceMilo> i read somewhere its unstable
<GURU500> what?
<Chousuke> madboar: he did :P
<Jowi> fantasai: "tracepath 216.239.59.99" that will give you an idea on how far you get.
<varsendagger> !mplayer
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: sudo it
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<madboar> oh aye. so he did.
<Kyral> !find perl
<AceMilo> its safe to read an ntfs tho right
* madboar puts the drink down
<Kyral> AceMilo: yes
<varsendagger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto?highlight=%28mplayer%29#head-238f5295aadecbe63e23a58bc9441bff86ef1ad7
<AceMilo> ok cool thx
<AceMilo> oh wait heres another one
<AceMilo> i have a smb share of my music on my server running xp
<Kyral> yah?
<fantasai> Jowi: k, bbiab
<AceMilo> my laptop running ubuntu reads the share fine
<AceMilo> i can copy music off it
<Kyral>  yah
<AceMilo> but
* Kyral nods
<Kyral> Cannot write?
<AceMilo> if i just open an mp3 it wont play
<timmy334> I can't atm, but it's a bunch of symbols not found and caught signal 4
<Kyral> permissions problem?
<AceMilo> i have to copy it to my desktop
<St^Anger^19m> Ubuntu 5.10 runs out of the box on VMWare :)
<AceMilo> i cant just stream it off my server
<Totuus^Ubuntu> hello everyone
<Kyral> oh
<St^Anger^19m> although i must get used to not using nvidia driver
<AceMilo> how do i fix that
<Kyral> so you can't stream it
<AceMilo> right
<Kyral> but you can download and play it fine?
<AceMilo> yes
<Kyral> Is the share setup to stream?
<timmy334> Kyral, I can't atm, but it's a bunch of symbols not found and caught signal 4
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo & Kyral: Is it considered "executing" to play an MP3?
<Totuus^Ubuntu> hey, does anyone have any idea how i save my configurations on Ubuntu 5.10 live?
<AceMilo> probably
<akonkwa> Does anyone know where I can Find Matlab or equivalent for ubuntu?
<AceMilo> its a standard xp pro install on the server
<d_pelaez> hello
<AceMilo> standard windows smb sharing
<bullitt> I installed the nvidia drivers, but I still have only 60hz availaible...
<Kyral> tonyyarusso: I dont think so
<Myrtti> !info octave
<AceMilo> my xp computers stream it fine
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> octave: (GNU Octave language for numerical computations (2.1 branch)), section universe/math, is optional. Version: 2.1.71-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 45 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<lillpelle> akonkwa: matlab costs money, but try octave
<Kyral> AceMilo: I don't know much about XP anymore
<AceMilo> but my ubuntu wont
<Kyral> I'm sorry
<AceMilo> i just wanna open an mp3 on my server and have it play
<AceMilo> like on my pcs
<dpt> Hello everyone
<akonkwa> lillpelle,  can I find octave in synaptic?
<bullitt> do I have to change my xorg.conf to get more resolutions and refresh rates?
<tonyyarusso> akonkwa: I don't remember where, but I do remember stumbling across such a thing once, so have hope!
<varsendagger> akonkwa, what does matlab do exactly?
<Myrtti> !info octave
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> octave: (GNU Octave language for numerical computations (2.1 branch)), section universe/math, is optional. Version: 2.1.71-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 45 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<lillpelle> akonkwa: Yes, it is available
<akonkwa> lillpelle,  Ok thanx
<St^Anger^19m> Matlab is a top-notch mathematical modelling software
<gnomefreak> i dont think you can save yuour configuation on a live cd. i say that because live cd isnt using harddrive but i could be wrong on that one
<lillpelle> akonkwa: read the info from ubotu aswell
<Myrtti> ^^
<St^Anger^19m> there practically exists no match for it
<St^Anger^19m> i'm sure there is a Linux edition
<dpt> how can i congifure my pc so that i can connect to it using the ip in order to have a remote console?
<varsendagger> cool
<AceMilo> so how can i stream my music?
<Myrtti> icluding the price of Matlab
<varsendagger> AceMilo, try streamtuner with xmms
<dpt> how can i use my console using telnet or something like that remotely?
<robotgeek> akonkwa: you might also be interested in scipy.
<akonkwa> varsendagger,  It's a language es well as  a very powerfull tool for numeric modelisation
<hedonick> akonkwa: you could take a look at scilab as well
<AceMilo> is it built in or do i install it as  aplugin?
<fantasai> Jowi: ok, I've got a network connection after rebooting this time.. for now anyway
<varsendagger> cool, i had to use somehting like that when i was doing the mechanicl engineering thing, i don't remember what the program wahs though
<MAPD> hey
<akonkwa> robotgeek, hedonick , which one should  I choose? scipy, octave, scilab?
<MAPD> anyone available
<varsendagger> you can get ti92 emulators
<St^Anger^19m> i'm using Matlab for my IT course at uni...communication system design
<robotgeek> akonkwa: depends on what you need to do? what do you need to do
<fantasai> Jowi: but how can I fix the configuration so that it finds the network 100% of the time, rather than only 50% of the time?
<St^Anger^19m> i dont have matlab at home though
<robotgeek> i used scipy for optimization analysis
<dpt> how con i have a remote console?
<varsendagger>  MAPD yeah what's up
<MAPD> i want to make a computer act as a server
<Jowi> fantasai: impossible to say. maybe you don't have the correct driver for your nic. find out what nic you have and have a look in the forums if it's got any issues.
<hedonick> akonkwa: scilab is more of a complete environment I think... scipy and octave is more of pure programming languages
<MAPD> and share internet with both linux and windows computers
<tonyyarusso> akonkwa: See http://ubista.ubi.pt/~dfis-wg/linux/apps/free-2/linux_matlab.html
<MAPD> the server is running linux ubuntu
<hedonick> akonkwa: http://www.scilab.org/
<fantasai> Jowi: how do I check which driver I'm using?
<akonkwa> robotgeek,  I have matlab tex files that are a simulation of the behaviour of glass at high temperatures
<AceMilo> still not playing
<robotgeek> akonkwa: matlab tex file?
<MAPD> varsendagger help pls?
<MAPD> :)
<akonkwa> robotgeek,  No, sorry, text file, no latex
<timmy334> the weird thing is that Hoary installs perfectly, but a clean install of Breezy starts with a borked Xorg
<robotgeek> akonkwa: as long as you don't use any special packages from Mathworks, it should be pretty close to octave syntax
<varsendagger> MAPD, what you need is !samba
<Jowi> fantasai: "lspci" or "cat /proc/modules"
<Jowi> fantasai: "dmesg" will give you alot of info as well
<varsendagger> MAPD, did you get that form ubotu
<akonkwa> robotgeek,  Okay :) and as always, thanx for the help
<Jowi> fantasai: dmesg | grep eth
<akonkwa> tonyyarusso,  hedonick  : thanx ;)
<robotgeek> akonkwa: no problem, anytime. i hear that octave aims for 1:1 matlab compliance, though i am not sure
<JDahl> hedonick, I would characterize scilab as a scientific toolbox inspired by, e.g., Maple/Mathematica, octave as a Matlab clone, and scipy as a python package for scientific computations
<robotgeek> i havent used octave since i moved to scipy
<Jowi> bbl. c u all
<tonyyarusso> varsendagger: Somewhat related question: Is there a good samba configuration how-to besides the 900-page book?  (I was having some issues setting up things, which cdubya's going to help me with later and I'm looking for readings.)
<St^Anger^19m> does octave have the different toolboxes available for Matlab?
<MAPD> samba let me share internet connection between ubuntu pcs?
<varsendagger> hey what's the best 3d cad software fo linux?
<fantasai> ok, I see e100 and orinoco_pci
<fantasai> on Gentoo I ran eepro100 and prism2_pci
<robotgeek> St^Anger^19m: maybe, maybe not.
<AceMilo> what package do i need to play wmv video files?
<JDahl> St^Anger^19m, it has a lot, but certainly not all. Most toolboxes are not that hard to hack up yourself, though
<fantasai> how do I uninstall the network manager thing in the task bar?
<timmy334> is there a known problem with xorg not working on default installs of Breezy?
<varsendagger> tonyyarusso, depending on what you have to do some stuff in the ubjhuntu wiki is good stuff to know
<fantasai> maybe if I set up the network by hand it'll actually work
<tonyyarusso> varsendagger: Does Qcad do 3d?
<varsendagger> tonyyarusso, no :(
<St^Anger^19m> JDahl: i never did that :S...its tough to do 3rd party work when you got deadlines for the work i'm given :S
<AceMilo> ubuntu is debian based correct?
<timmy334> yes
<gnomefreak> timmy334, i have never had a problem but linux does different things with different hardware
<owner989> right acemilo
<AceMilo> ok so i can dl packages for debian for it right
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: You can, but it's best to check for Ubuntu ones first.
<AceMilo> i want to install videolan
<timmy334> gnomefreak, yeah. it's just that it works flawlessly on Hoary, but a clean install of Breezy won't do diddly with xorg
<JDahl> akonkwa, if you only need to translate matlab code to a free language, I would go for Octave
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<robotgeek> St^Anger^19m: i did most work for my controls class in scilab
<MAPD> help pls
<MAPD> [19:52]  <MAPD> i needed
<robotgeek> St^Anger^19m: and my thesis work in scipy
<MAPD> [19:52]  <MAPD> to make my ubuntu server
<MAPD> [19:52]  <MAPD> work as router
<timmy334> gnomefreak, did Hoary use xorg or xfree86?
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: They aren't identical, but a lot of Debian stuff will still run just fine.  Most things are included in the Ubuntu repos, but for the things that aren't you can use Debian's.
<St^Anger^19m> robotgeek: wow :)
<varsendagger> MAPD, i don't know aobut sharing the connection, what kind of connection do you have?
<hume> anyone knows if there is a way in linux ubuntu to make pdf files readable on a Palm Tungsten5? Adobe only supplies software for win and mac
<gnomefreak> timmy334,  not sure i didnt use hoary for maor than a week
<AceMilo> i found it in synaptic :)
<tonyyarusso> Thanks versendagger and bimberi.
<MAPD> varsendagger cable
<St^Anger^19m> i'm still getting used to linux as a whole, i'm managing to set it up quicker than the previous try each time i install
<bimberi> MAPD: does the server have a GUI ?look at firestarter for setting up 'internet connection sharing'
<tonyyarusso> AceMilo: VLC is in the Ubuntu universe repo.
<varsendagger> MAPD, i don't know i ahve a router allready
<MAPD> bimberi i want ideas
<AceMilo> yes i found it :)
<MAPD> how to make it
<MAPD> i havent set it up yet
<St^Anger^19m> and with VMWare, you can't get stuck with a nonworking system :)
<RAW-mEAT> hello, when i add THIS:  Section "Extensions"
<RAW-mEAT>     Option "Composite" "true"
<RAW-mEAT> EndSection         to my xorg.conf its unable to start.. it says unable to write .Xauthority file.. i set chmod 777 on .Xauthority :/ what can i do.. i want transparency on Xorg!
<linux_n00b_e> You guys, you know what I realised today? Open Source software doesn't mean free software....
<tonyyarusso> varsendagger: You can try checking http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Graphics/CAD/index.shtml.  A lot of the 3D ones are commercial though.
<gnomefreak> linux_n00b_e,  free as in no money your right it doesnt open source means that you can change it anyway you want
<bimberi> MAPD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29
<mlalkaka> hi. i'm looking for a description of the various repositories in ubuntu. can someone tell me where to look?
<linux_n00b_e> I mean to really compete with the big comanies out there, the people that design software for Linux need money
<MAPD> is it possible to make like
<MAPD> active directory?
<ubun-newbie> matrix@ubuntu:~$ perl
<ubun-newbie> nothing happens
<varsendagger> linux_n00b_e, that is true, you could take ubuntu and changse somethings around and sell it   -- i guess you wouod ahve to ignore the ubuntu code of ethics to
<ubun-newbie> how do i start perl
<fantasai> ubun-newbie: try installing the perl packages through Synaptic?
<varsendagger> linux_n00b_e, you shold start programming for money
<ubun-newbie> i did apt-get install perl
<gnomefreak> varsendagger, i think it states you can re distrubute it for free and you have to have source code along with it
<varsendagger> i paid for moneydance because it was good
<St^Anger^19m> linux is just as good as any other OS, most advanced geekish features are transparent to users on any OS, both windows, mac and linux...what linux still has to work on a little is interface in my opinion..other than that, most things work perfectly.
<linux_n00b_e> I came to Linux from the World of Apple. Not because apple sucks, but because I can't afford a Powerbook right now and I needed a viable OS solution for my Thinkpad
<fantasai> ubun-newbie: and after you type perl into the command line, you just get a new command line or a blank prompt?
<ubun-newbie> blank prompt
<fantasai> type in "print 'Hello World';"
<timmy334> linux_n00b_e, I agree. Ubuntu is a great distro for my HP zd8110, if I can get Breezy to f***ing work
<fantasai> press enter
<gnomefreak> try sudo?
<fantasai> and type Ctrl+D
<trappist> ubun-newbie: what are you trying to accomplish?  what do you expect to happen when you type perl?
<linux_n00b_e> I agree, one of the only things that is holding Linux back is the lack of a solid consistent interface design. An Identity of it's own...
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: I also am running on a Thinkpad.  Sadly, after paying for it to come with Windows.  They aren't shipping them OS-less yet.  :(
<ubun-newbie>  perl
<ubun-newbie> "print 'Hello World';"
<gundu> hi
<Matthew-> whats the package that sets up wireless?
<ubun-newbie> nothing happens
<St^Anger^19m> most would disagree with me and say "that what's nice, you have a choice", but the thing i dislike most is the different interfaces and menu system in different distros.....finally i decided to stick to ubuntu, come hell or high water
<Matthew-> wireless tools or something?
<mlalkaka> will ubuntu release firefox 1.5 on breezy, or do i have to wait until dapper?
<gnomefreak> linux_n00b_e, what do you mean holding linux back?
<AceMilo> thx all
<tonyyarusso> Matthew-: Yes, wireless-tools.
<shinu> if i run ssh -X, will i be able to run startx with the xserver appearing on the client machine and not the server machine?
<gundu> trying to install an apache1.3 with php4, but every time when i try to install php4 via apt-get he only isntalls the libs for apache2, how could this be ?
<fantasai> ubun-newbie: minus the quotes
<fantasai> e.g. like this
<neurocyte> mlalkaka, it's fairly unlikely imho
<bones> hi
<fantasai> $perl
<tonyyarusso> mlalkaka: You have to wait for dapper technically, although breezy backports should get it eventually.
<neurocyte> mlalkaka, firefox effects too many other packages
<fantasai> print 'Hello World';
<Madpilot> gundu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<evan_> Synaptic Package Manager doesent seem to have libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 can anyone help me?
<trappist> ubun-newbie: perl -e 'print "Hello World\n"'
<ubun-newbie> perl
<ubun-newbie> print 'hello world' ;
<gnomefreak> linux isnt distobuted the way it is in hopes it will take over M$ it is an alternitive to M$
<ubun-newbie> nothing happens
<St^Anger^19m> neurocyte: that's another weakness...installing new software should be easier...
<mlalkaka> tonyyarusso, does using the backports repository make you update all the software?
<bimberi> mlalkaka: it may get backported, in the meantime there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ubun-newbie> perl -e 'print "Hello World\n"'
<ubun-newbie> Hello World
<trappist> ubun-newbie: ctrl-d
<St^Anger^19m> i want Linux to take over M$ :)
<evan_> Synaptic Package Manager doesent seem to have libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 can anyone help me?
<linux_n00b_e> What I mean is that as good as Linux is, the average person that uses a computer has to have something to identify with. People who swear by Apple identify themselves with the look and style of Apple. Even people who swear by Windows identify themselves with the look and style of Apple.
<trappist> ubun-newbie: what are you trying to accomplish.
<mlalkaka> St^Anger^19m, then how would we show people how damn good linux is?
<ubun-newbie> now if i want to put a file
<ubun-newbie> how do  i do it
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: Its called the penguin :D
<trappist> ubun-newbie: /join #perl
<evan_> can anyone help me?
<fantasai> ubun-newbie: perl filename
<mlalkaka> St^Anger^19m, lol we need m$ as an example of how bad an OS could be
<fantasai> ubun-newbie: will execute filename as a perl script
<gnomefreak> linux_n00b_e,  i agree but people that use linux have things they like about it and can identify with
<St^Anger^19m> mlalkaka: what kind of good?
<St^Anger^19m> as in
<tonyyarusso> mlalkaka: I have no idea.  I'm just telling you what others have told me.  I've never used backports yet.
<Kyral> evan_: what is the package again?
<gundu> yes Madpilot its for apache2.. but i want a apache1.3
<evan_> Synaptic Package Manager doesent seem to have libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 can anyone help me?
<mlalkaka> tonyyarusso, thanks
<St^Anger^19m> i still find myself comfy with windows...i admit i'm not running a server here...just a normal desktop
<Kyral> evan_: gimme a sec to search mkay?
<evan_> ok
<linux_n00b_e> Because there are so many different Linux distros more often than not choose to not collaborate, Linux has no broad range style and look. And don't confuse a Logo with style and look, they are two different things.
<St^Anger^19m> i like linux coz it's Different
<Madpilot> gundu: ah, OK - no idea about 1.3, sorry
<St^Anger^19m> so i'm getting used to it
<Matthew-> is wireless-tools not included on the install cd?
<yuri> hello. I have two hardrives. windows on primary and ubunti on secondary. I partitioned ext3 space ftom my primary. How do I mount that new partition into ununtu?
<LeeColleton> St^Anger^19m: when you get used to it, it stops being different.  careful: you may stop liking it then
<crypticreign[w] > what package is Xlib.h in?
<St^Anger^19m> in 5 months i learnt a lot...i can configure my ubuntu installation in a few hours
<gnomefreak> linux_n00b_e,  linux will always have one thing that will never change "the terminal" that is what you can call linux trademark in the sence that thats how people know of linux
<crypticreign[w] > i dont see like a xorg-devel or anything
<mlalkaka> St^Anger^19m, exactly. linux is very different from m$ windows. that's why m$ needs to exist (a little) -- it shows the other side of the spectrum
<tonyyarusso> Matthew-: I think it is, but if not you can always apt-get it.
<St^Anger^19m> mlalkaka: M$ is expensive. :)
<Kyral> evan_: try libsdl-image1.2
<Matthew-> tony - how do i access settings from terminal?
<St^Anger^19m> the only thing i miss from windows is the click and install part
<tonyyarusso> yuri: Check the output of fdisk to find out what that partition is, and add it to /etc/fstab, then mount it.
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: Ironically I hate that
<evan_> nope, nothing
<Kyral> Apt-Get forever!
<linux_n00b_e> Also, the average computer user wants something that is user friendly and "just works" right out of the box. A person who has no experience using the terminal will not look at Linux as a replacement for Windows even if they hate Windows. They will feel that it;;s too much work or that the learning curve is too high.....
<gnomefreak> St^Anger^19m,  you think MS is expoensive? go look at mac osx and check the price :(
<yuri> will do. thanks
<_jason> St^Anger^19m, ubuntu has right click and install without virus worries :D
<St^Anger^19m> where each software is treated as one set...makes more logical sense to me imho...but i'm not dumping linux..i believe some work in the GUI will get it there
<Kyral> evan_: hmm what are you running? Breezy?
<tonyyarusso> Matthew-: Depends on the setting.  ifconfig and iwconfig seem to cover it though, and then see their helps and man pages.
<evan_> umm
<GTroy> uhm is there a good rar app?
<JDahl> linux_n00b_e, who said linux is everyone?
<evan_> i dunno lol
<JDahl> linux_n00b_e, who said linux is for everyone?
<St^Anger^19m> JDahl: why not make it for every1?
<hedonick> St^Anger^19m: especially fun is MS CAL (client access licenes)..  sometimes you end up paying for just accessing a MS server
<Kyral> JDahl: I did
<owner989> linux_n00b_e i agree that a functional gui is very useful but the terminal is more powerful for many tasks
<Kyral> Actually Stallman did through the GPL
<Kyral> from a legal stance :D
<St^Anger^19m> owner989: terminal is more powerful yes, but how many beginners will use it?
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: They will
<Kyral> if they learn
<owner989> people used to use dos
<Kyral> just like anything else
<St^Anger^19m> Kyral: i did, because i had to
<rambo3> yeah "peopl"
<jgrieves> if i had a nickel for every terminal/gui debate...
<JDahl> St^Anger^19m, I fail to see why linux will become better because everyone is using it... linux is great because it suits the needs of developers mostly
<Kyral> You had no clue how to use Windows
<Kyral> but then you learned
<Kyral> and then it was easy
<mz2> is there any repo where one could get Firefox 1.5 for Dapper?
<rambo3> ms aint bad as dell and apple
<Kyral> same thing here
<Kyral> mz2: I should be there
<jgrieves> !firefox15
<ubotu> hmm... firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<evan_> hmm i think i have the latest one i downloaded and instaled it yester day
<Kyral> or something like 1.49999
<fantasai> Kyral: Windows and Mac didn't require manuals for basic stuff
<St^Anger^19m> but i learn windows a tad quicker :S
<mz2> the build that's currently available through ubuntu itself is still Deer Park
<linux_n00b_e> What needs to happen is that all of the major distros need to come together and create a unified body where they can agree that it's alright to have their various versions of Linux, but it's also ok to have standards that work for everybody regardless of what distro a person uses.
<jgrieves> oh dapper
<owner989> mz2 no official repo
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: What I've found is that everything I used to do on Windows I can do through the GUI here, but I've also learned of some terminal things which are super-handy, so I can do more powerful stuff.
<Kyral> fantasai: describe basic stuff
<fantasai> Kyral: you could expore most of the settings
<owner989> but i can post an unofficial install link
<Kyral> Its called GNOME Control Center
<mz2> owner989: doesn't have to be unofficial
<mz2> official
<Kyral> GUI right there
<mz2> :)
<owner989> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<fantasai> Kyral: install games, play them, use a word processor, nowadays it's also Setting up networking
<linux_n00b_e> That is true, but you're not an average user.
<owner989> btw ff 1.5 is really fast
<Kyral> games you have me on
<fantasai> Kyral: print
<Kyral> but Ubuntu comes with OO.org2
<evan_> hmm i think i have the latest one i downloaded and instaled it yester day
<fantasai> Kyral: I can't print in Ubunut
<Kyral> which is better than Office in most cases
<linux_n00b_e> We're talking about the people who only download music or read email.
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: then its set up
<fantasai> Kyral: I can't get a network connection that isn't extremely flaky
<gnomefreak> one thing that will always be better than MS about linux you can make it as you like it not as gates likes it
<Kyral> fantasai: what are you usinf Wireless?
<owner989> ubuntu was pretty easy to setup imho linux_n00b_e
<jgrieves> so anyway my intrd is no longer mounting /dev stuff, do i need to recompile intrd?
<fantasai> Kyral: both wireless and ethernet
<Kyral> Wireless would be the signal problem
<halibut> [20:12]  linux_n00b_e We're talking about the people who only download music or read email.   0o    setting up bittorrent is more difficult than installing most modern linux distros
<fantasai> Kyral: it isn't so much that it cuts out intermittently (it does sometimes) but that it just won't connect to the network which is there
<evan_> oh well i guess it doeent matter........
<Kyral> I have never had a wired conn not auto picked up by Linux
<Kyral> evan_: sorry
<fantasai> Kyral: oh, no. I get full signal from here
<gnomefreak> oops almost forgot its a lot safer than MS :)
<Kyral> I got distracted
<fantasai> Kyral: it's a configuration problem
<St^Anger^19m> Linux is a great new system to experiment with....i'm just discouraged to do "everything" with it, because i like the download .exe file, double click, install and use
<GTroy> is rar a good app?
<Kyral> Then go to the network setup app
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: If that's all they're doing, I'd say the GUI is probably sufficient, yes.  But if they only knew...
<linux_n00b_e> lol @ haibut: This is true!
<GTroy> does it open rar too?
<fantasai> Kyral: the network setup app is crap
<fishhead> THE PASSENGER IS DEAD!!!!! W00H00 YOU TO HELL AND YOU DIE
<fantasai> Kyral: it doesn't do anything for me
<jgrieves> so anyway my intrd is no longer mounting /dev stuff, do i need to recompile intrd?
<owner989> St^Anger^19m you can run exe in linux
<owner989> just install wine
* fishhead PISSES AND SHITS ON HIS GRAVE
<owner989> i can double click and install win32 programs
<fantasai> Kyral: half the time I have to reboot to get things to work
<fantasai> Kyral: which is not ok
<Kyral> fantasai: you always had to reboot in Window
<St^Anger^19m> owner989: that's the point....its not what u CAN do..its HOW u do it that matters
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: And getting to the Ubuntu GUI is at least as easy as for Windows.  (I can tell you one thing, it certainly takes less time!)
* fishhead buys everyone on freenode a drink!
<fantasai> Kyral: uh, no
<Kyral> Yah
<jbroome> woohoo
<Kyral> Everytime you installed a driver
<Kyral> reboot
<simone> hi all, i have a connection problem on kubuntu, May I ask here?
<St^Anger^19m> i dont mind rebooting
<St^Anger^19m> as long as its "easier" to me
<fantasai> Kyral: how often do I install a driver, though? almost never
<fantasai> Kyral: I switch networks very often though
<Kyral> Thats a good thing ;D
<owner989> i only reboot to play some games
<fantasai> Kyral: and windows doesn't require a reboot
<Kyral> well I think there is an app
<fantasai> Kyral: but Ubuntu often does
<Madpilot> fantasai: I've had regular applications in Windows demand a reboot after installation...
<owner989> fantasai ever try ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Kyral> fantasai: I assume you are on a laptop yes?
<fantasai> Madpilot: iTunes?
<linux_n00b_e> Instead of always having to compile a program ourselves, programmers should come up with an installer program that offers a choice: Let the installer install a basic installation of a program for you or press here and the terminal will open and you can compile the program yourself.
<fantasai> owner989: to restart XWindows? no. I should try that, though :)
<fantasai> owner989: but still, it shouldnt' be necessary
<owner989> yes fantasai it restarts x
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: its called Apt-Get
<fantasai> linux_n00b_e: use Synaptic
<St^Anger^19m> for example....some work on the XPDE would be great
<Madpilot> fantasai: no, not iTunes, can't remember now - more than one app, over the years
<Kyral> Apt-Get, Portage
<tonyyarusso> St^Anger^19m: I was at the "experiment with it" stage a while ago, but this morning I reformatted the drive an left Windows as dual-boot, but stole all of the extra space for Ubuntu, which has gone from brand new to my primary OS over the last 4 months.
<Kyral> Urpmi
<linux_n00b_e> But with 'apt-get' you still have to use the Terimanl... that defeats the purpose.
<fantasai> linux_n00b_e: it's much better than windows installation, because it pulls in all dependencies without duplicating them and keeps things up to date very very easily
<owner989> synaptic is not terminal
<Kyral> Then use Synaptic
<Kyral> and you will quickly find the terminal faster
<Kyral> Terminal != Bad
<owner989> terminal is great
<St^Anger^19m> updating with linux is 10,000 easier than on windows...that's a fact
<fantasai> granted Synaptic could use a bit more work to make its lists human-readable
<owner989> people forget windows xp has a command prompt
<St^Anger^19m> but setting drivers up on linux was hell for me :(
<Kyral> owner989: you mean that bastardized version of DOS?
<owner989> lol kyral
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b-e: I think I've only compiled about three things after learning of apt/Synaptic/Breezy's new ever-so-nifty Add Applications.
<linux_n00b_e> And using Synaptic or Adept can some times be confusing because they each install programs in different manners depending on the distro you ahve.
<owner989> but its still useful for some tasks kyral
<jgrieves> Kyral sadly that is actually almost true in both a cursing and literal sense
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: Synaptic works mostly on Debian based things
<Kyral> which means Apt-Get
<St^Anger^19m> synaptic is cool...but apt-get on console is quicker, once u know the commands
<Kyral> IN THEORY if I wanted to I could change this into a Debian Sid install by changing my sources list
<gnomefreak> wasnt unix made public before dos?
<St^Anger^19m> having both is even greater ;)
* fishhead buys welp a scotch
<Kyral> and you think I use the full commands?
<Kyral> Hell no I use aliases
<tonyyarusso> Kyral: Yes, that one that's the only thing you can use after Windows dies.  I've saved a few computers because of MS command prompts.
<welp> w00t
<Kyral> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade turns into aptUI
<owner989> unix is from 1968 gnome
<welp> here asd well?
<welp> *as
<St^Anger^19m> btwwww
<afonit> anyone know of a good gnome taks manager?
<gnomefreak> owner989, yes i know but wasnt dos made public in the 70s?
<St^Anger^19m> as a linux newbie...5 months old :) i need to ask a question
<linux_n00b_e> All I'm saying is that distro programs need to start thinking about the common users of the world if they ever really want to knock Gates out of the box....
<afonit> task manager
<Kyral> System Monitor
<afonit> like -to do manager
<owner989> thats true gnomefreak
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: our goal isn't domination
<St^Anger^19m> my machines seems less responsive on linux than on windows...even with the 686-smp kernel
<linux_n00b_e> That's not the point, Kyral
<owner989> is dma enabled St^Anger^19m
<zAo^> St^Anger^19m, installed the VGA driver?
<Kyral> The GPL is about choice
<gnomefreak> so to say terminal is a bastardize version of dos would be incorrect in the sence that dos is a bastardized version of unix :)
<Kyral> Linux is about choice
<St^Anger^19m> i installed nvdia driver yes
<St^Anger^19m> wot about DMA?
<owner989> dma should be enabled be default in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> afonit: gtodo
<yuri> when putting info into fstab to mount an ext3 partition, what do I put under the "options" ?
<Kyral> owner989: normally it is
<owner989> all computers for the past 10 years have dma
<Kyral> for HD
<gundu> when i type /etc/init.d/apache2 start nothing happens, the error.log is empty
<afonit> tonyyarusso: ty
<gundu> what can i do ?
<Kyral> yuri: users, auto, rw
<yuri> thanks
<linux_n00b_e> The reason the average person likes Apple is because it "just works" right out of the box. If you don't know anything about the Terminal, you don't have to use it.
<zAo^> gundu, /var/log/messages?
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: the same with Ubuntu
<Kyral> hell we give you the guide in the help menu
<linux_n00b_e> But if you do, that just increases what you can do with the OS
<owner989> linux_n00b_e apples are too simplistic
<tonyyarusso> yuri: The first time I did it I just copied the other lines, and then learned later to add umask=000, and that did it.
<Kyral> You NEVER have to touch the commandline if you don't want o
<gundu> zAo^, nothing in it about apache
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: Precisely.
<gnomefreak> linux_n00b_e,  first off you dont ever have to use terminal anymore well maybe once in a blue moon if you dont want to next if linux was to compete with MS why even bother having linux?
<Kyral> tonyyarusso: thats only for FAT32
<fantasai> Kyral: supposedly
<fantasai> Kyral: but it's not really true
<Kyral> Add Repos, go to Synaptic and hit the checkboxes
<MAPD> is it possible to make like active directory?
<tonyyarusso> Kyral: Right.  Which mine was.  Sorry for not making that clear.
<Kyral> I actually know why as well
<GTroy> anyone know how to use rar?
<Kyral> lol
<St^Anger^19m> Kyral: I disagree...i need w32codec...all help tells me to sue command line...i need gstreamer...all the help tells me to use command line
<linux_n00b_e> owner989: that's because you are comfortable with compiling everything yourself and using the Terminal. The average user is not. They like things simplistic.
<zAo^> GTroy, install unrar-nonfree
<St^Anger^19m> if i want a codec on windows...i download and click
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: thats because its faster
<fantasai> Kyral: i had to hand edit a config file to get suspend working here
<Kyral> your point?
<gnomefreak> St^Anger^19m, synaptic should have gstreamer in it
<yuri> so is there a diff between setting it up as  users, auto, rw  and umask=000?
<owner989> you dont really need to compile anything nowadays
<yuri> or do I put both?
<GTroy> aAo^: not just rar?
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: its easier for use to say "run this command" than to say "Click here, clikck here, click here..."
<gnomefreak> apt-get and synaptic have the same packages
<fantasai> Kyral: that shouldn't be necessary for something so basic
<zAo^> GTroy, also possible ;)
<tonyyarusso> yuri: Do what Kyral said.
<zAo^> GTroy, then start file-roller
<yuri> ok
<linux_n00b_e> The goal is not to dominate but to survive. If you don't take the proper steps to survive now, who's to say that we'll still be able to use Linux in 10, 20 years from now?
<GTroy> ah ok
<St^Anger^19m> Kyral..yes command line is faster than GUI if u know how to use it...but the GUI should be better for those who dont wish to tinket with console...
<Kyral> fantasai: you should have seen what linux on laptops was like 2 years ago
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: What tinkering?
<Kyral> We tell you what to do
<St^Anger^19m> as in...learning commands
<jgrieves> so anyway my intrd is no longer mounting /dev stuff, do i need to recompile intrd?
<St^Anger^19m> anyways
<St^Anger^19m> back to my issue
<Kyral> the notion that commandline = scary is FALSE
<linux_n00b_e> Which brings me back to my original point: Open Source does not mean free.
<Kyral> jgrieves: I don't think so...
<St^Anger^19m> firefox on windows starts in around 1 to 2 seconds
<jgrieves> Kyral rm -rf / :)
<gnomefreak> linux_n00b_e,  linux/unix oses have been around for a very long time and still running strong and it started as unix
<St^Anger^19m> if i run it on linux..it takes some 6 seconds to load..why? :(
<jgrieves> my grandma doesn't know wha ta ocmmand line is or understand its, its not tangible hence scary
<Kyral> hmm, check your HD stuff
<fantasai> Kyral: I was using Linux on my laptop 2 years ago
<jgrieves> HD iis good
<Kyral> jgrieves: fear of the unknown
<Kyral> jgrieves: what was to St^Anger^19m
<jgrieves> was ok
<fantasai> Kyral: suspend worked
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: look if your HD is doing a lot of activity during that time
<linux_n00b_e> If we want to enable Linux to survive we need to get better at supporting the programmers who put everything into the programs we use to make them better.
<pawdro> ive just compiled new kernel, how should i do mkinitrd with new System.map and bzImage??
<gnomefreak> St^Anger^19m, has alot to do with the suorce code and also the way windows and linux use the file system and cache and crap :)
<St^Anger^19m> no....i just log onto linux.....and then open firfoex...
<Millenniumgroup> If you're not willing to learn a new/better/logical system why bother? Im tired of listening to poor windows souls.. trying to bash a great system as linux... :)
<Kyral> then do in a terminal sudo hdparm </root/device>
<owner989> linux_n00b_e but its upto programmers to release their programs for linux
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: I work so you don't have to. We will NEVER be a clone of Windows
<St^Anger^19m> gnomefreak: so i can't fix the speed issue/
<St^Anger^19m> ?
<Kyral> We are not windows
<GTroy> zAo^: done thanks
<Millenniumgroup> word ^^ Kyral!
<zAo^> GTroy, np
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: do sudo hdparm </root/dev>
<Kyral> and see if it says using DMA
<linux_n00b_e> Programmers who have the proper funding can not only release their programs for Linux , but for other OS's so that people can see what they are missing in Linux....
<owner989> still i think linux has improved a lot over the past few years
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: its the GPL
<Kyral> you can release a Linux proggy on Windows, OSX, hell even on AMIGA
<gnomefreak> St^Anger^19m,  you can change the settings internally in firefox i think its about:firefox but i dont remember what the about address is
<linux_n00b_e> And as users we need to start demanding that other software companies make port of their programs for active use on Linux OS.
<yuri> it worked. thank you, tonyyarusso and kyral
<Millenniumgroup> owner989 yup, windows is still stoneage :D
<Kyral> yuri: Glad to be of service
<tonyyarusso> yuri: Good to hear.
<gnomefreak> linux_n00b_e,  that would make linux no more free than MS
<St^Anger^19m> Kyral...the command ugave didnt work
<owner989> Millenniumgroup hehe
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: what did it say?
<owner989> the usb support in particular is much better in linux than a few years ago
<_jason> gnomefreak, St^Anger^19m about:config ?
<Kyral> it wouldn't change anything it just outputs the statement
<gnomefreak> people want money to write programs
<Kyral> not true
<gnomefreak> _jason, thank you thats it
<Kyral> Look at all the GPL'd software
<owner989> there are plenty of commercial linux programs gnomefreak
<St^Anger^19m> bash: syntax error near expected token newline
<linux_n00b_e> The OS can still be "free" and the basic packages that come with Linux can still be free, but if you want more robust software, those are  things that you will have to buy.
<Millenniumgroup> people want money for their time..
<_jason> St^Anger^19m, in the url bar
<_jason> St^Anger^19m, of firefox
<Millenniumgroup> that doesn't mean we can help out on our free time
<Kyral> _jason: he's doing somehting I told him I think
<St^Anger^19m> _jason...yes i know about the firefox bar
<_jason> St^Anger^19m, my bad
<gnomefreak> owner989,  yes but now if you have companies writing programs that run on windows for linux you mean to tell me they wouldnt wanna get paid and in turn raise the rates for linux?
<linux_n00b_e> That's the business model that Red Hat and Novell follow and it
<MAPD> hello!
<St^Anger^19m> np
<MAPD> help!?
<linux_n00b_e> is working...
<owner989> but some things will never happen
<owner989> ie ms releasing microsoft office for linux
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: try "sudo hdparm /dev/whatever" where wherever is the name of your root disk (most likely hda)
<pawdro> i cant find mkinitrd in system
<Kyral> w/o the ""
<St^Anger^19m> i dont use MS Office
<pawdro> what to do?
<St^Anger^19m> Open Office is excellent
<St^Anger^19m> even on windows
<Kyral> I <3 Export to PDF
<tonyyarusso> Open Office is very nice.
<linux_n00b_e> The main reason that I bring this up is because of Adobe.
<JDahl> MAPD, help with what?
<MAPD> does linux have an active directory system?
<tonyyarusso> Much better than the chunk of cash I spent on MS Office before I found out about it.  (There's always next time...)
<St^Anger^19m> Kyral: using_dam is set to ON
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: so its not DMA
<linux_n00b_e> For my Web development programming I use macromedia studio 8.
<Kyral> whats your memory status
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: What about Adobe?
<Kyral> ie, how much is being used
<St^Anger^19m> i have 1 gig of corsair ram.....
<Kyral> hmmm
<linux_n00b_e> But now that the merger has gone thru they have raised the price significantly on the studio 8 bundle.
<Kyral> Wait this is FF 1?
<JDahl> MAPD, I dont know what that is. Also, if noone answers you, it's because noone knows the answer
<St^Anger^19m> how cani tell u amount being used?
<MAPD> ok thank
<MAPD> s
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: go to the System Monitor in either System Tools or Accessories
<linux_n00b_e> Actually theu have bundles their Creative suite 2 sof with the Studio 8 sof and the price: $1899.99
<Kyral> and why is this our problem?
<Kyral> If you don't want to pay find a GPL Solution
<tonyyarusso> I haven't found anything yet where there wasn't a GPL version of what I used before on Windows.
* fishhead bbl
<St^Anger^19m> Kyral: 170 megs of ram are being used
<Dex-Freudii> I have some trouble with a webcam.. Can anybody please help me out?
<linux_n00b_e> but the truth of the matter is that most GPL solutions are not as robust as the stuf that you have to pay for.
<Kyral> WTF?!
<Kyral> a microsoft cloak?
<owner989> theres lots of junk programs for windows
<drobbins> Kyral: yeah yeah yeah
* Kyral calms himself
<drobbins> :)
<Kyral> at least you aren't Balmar or Gates ;P
<EY> does anybody know how f-spot works?
<drobbins> Kyral: right-o
<Kyral> EY: How?
<linux_n00b_e> I don't REALLy want to have to pay $1899 for the things that I need to work, but the alternatives for Linux jsut aren't robust enough.
<drobbins> anyone know a good email for contacting Mark Shuttleworth?
<phadron>  un canale italiano ?
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kyral> You want Mark or the Community Council?
<owner989> what do you want to discuss drobbins
<drobbins> Kyral: Mark
<St^Anger^19m> many ppl download illegal versions of the commercial software anyway...
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: I haven't seen much the evidence of that.  Although I haven't learned enough about Gimp to do everything I did in Fireworks yet.
<EY> Kyral, where does it store pictures?
<Kyral> gimme a sec
<linux_n00b_e> Why do you think so many people spend so much time trying to get Wine or pear OS to work?
<drobbins> owner989: I want to pass on a resume
<phadron> _jason, hi give me a italian chanel of ubuntu please
<Kyral> EY $HOME/Photos
<tonyyarusso> EY: I ran it once, but didn't do much.
<_jason> phadron, Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<phadron> _jason, thanks ;)
<JDahl> linux_n00b_e, mostly for gaming, I assume
<EY> Kyral, so if i tell it to export pictures from my pictures folder it will create a new one?
<St^Anger^19m> _jason: your italian is pretty good ;)
<ubun-newbie> i get errors when i run sudo gedit
<_jason> St^Anger^19m, thanks ;o
<ubun-newbie> ** (gedit:7641): CRITICAL **: gedit_prefs_manager_get_int: assertion `gedit_prefs_manager->gconf_client != NULL' failed
<_jason> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks _jason :)
<Kyral> EY: If you import from a camera it will put them in there
<linux_n00b_e> No not for gaming. To be able to use the programs that they are used to.
<Matthew-> when i inter iwconfig wlan0 essid "Name"
<St^Anger^19m> _jason: where are u from?
<Matthew-> it doesn't change it
<Kyral> if you import from a folder it will leave them where they are
<ubun-newbie> (gedit:7641): CRITICAL **: gedit_prefs_manager_get_bool: assertion `gedit_prefs_manager->gconf_client != NULL' failed
<Matthew-> then i type iwconfig and it says essid off/any
<XxFREDdiexX> were can i find a win xp cd crack
<_jason> St^Anger^19m, portugal in the US, i just copied the italian thing from ubotu
<linux_n00b_e> Let's run it down: apple-great os, but the hardware cost too much.
<EY> Kyral, ok. that's kinda silly, it should let me specify where i want the pictures stored.
<St^Anger^19m> oh ic lol
<LoPMX> hello
<tonyyarusso> Matthew-: Does it tell you anything else?
* Kyral shrugs
<LoPMX> linux_n00b_e: i must agree
<linux_n00b_e> Windoze: Horrible os and most of the hardware sucks UNLESS you build it yourself.
<zwnj> where's the famous *nmap* in breezy?
<jasonjdp> anybody know how to make it so i dont get this error "cant change attributes, disk is read only" when i try to change permissions on a ntfs drive so i can access it over samba?
<LoPMX> linux_n00b_e: OS X is the best unix based system nowadays
<Kyral> zwnj: sudo apt-get install nmap
<phadron> how can I start my adsl connection with Ubuntu ?
<St^Anger^19m> OS X has a pretty GUI...that's all it has over Linux
<zwnj> Kyral: i searched with synaptic, but it's not there!
<linux_n00b_e> Linux: great OS, but for the average users too confusing. Too high a lerning curve.
<hippytyre> ello everybody
<MAPD> hi
<william> hello
<MAPD> anyone knows a good control panel?
<MAPD> like cpanel?
<tonyyarusso> zwnj & Kyral: What is nmap?
<JDahl> jasonjdp, ntfs write support is not included in the Ubuntu kernel, AFAIK
<Kyral> ubotu tell zwnj about repos
<linux_n00b_e> What you fail to understand about Apple is that OS X IS Unix.
<meuserj|work> tonyyarusso, port scanner
<zwnj> Kyral: i have breezy, breezy-updates, breezy-security, breezy-backports
<hippytyre> just installing ubuntu for the first time on my laptop :D
<william> exit
<tonyyarusso> Ah.
<dragoon> morning
<phadron> any italians ?
<meuserj|work> zwnj, do you universe and multiverse ?
<zwnj> meuserj|work: yep
<hedonick> phadron: try #ubuntu-it
<linux_n00b_e> yes, the GUI looks completely different and yes, it does use a different proccessor for right now...
<_jason> linux_n00b_e, if you stick someone who has never used a computer in front of windows it will be just as foreign as linux
<drobbins> ho hum
<LoPMX> phadron: click Start on bottom left, choose Connect With: Adsl
<linux_n00b_e> but basically it's UNIX
<phadron> hedonick, I am in that chanel
<LoPMX> ;] 
<Kyral> sorry
<tonyyarusso> _jason: Very true.  I've seen my grandma try.
<EY> Kyral, i'll stick with gthumb :-)
<linux_n00b_e> This is true...
<phadron> LoPMX,  have you Ubuntu ?
<owner989> drobbins this link may help http://www.ubuntulinux.org/employment/document_view
<Kyral> drobbins: its odd for a guy with a MS Cloak to come in and ask for sabdfl's addy
<zwnj> meuserj|work: main restricted universe multiverse for all repos
<LoPMX> phadron: yup
<phadron> LoPMX, I want my adsl starts at boot of Ubuntu
<meuserj|work> zwnj, hmmm....
<XxFREDdiexX> were can i get a win xp cd key
<St^Anger^19m> so why does Win rule the market ? :(
<drobbins> Kyral: we normally talk on irc so I don't have a good email
<Kyral> ah :P
<Kyral> okay
<gnomefreak> XxFREDdiexX,  try #windows
<LoPMX> XxFREDdiexX: serials.ws
<hedonick> tonyyarusso: and then you have the pleasure of trying to explain adware/spyware to your grandma... that should go over well :)
<Kyral> soryr I just have alarms going off
<LoPMX> marcin_: czesc!
<tonyyarusso> St^Anger^19m: Illegal monopolistic operations, like the courts found.
<meuserj|work> XxFREDdiexX, not here...
<St^Anger^19m> tonyyarusso: lolll
<St^Anger^19m> ok
<linux_n00b_e> lol!
<yuri> hey... need somemore help with mounting that partition... It mounted fine but it won'y let me write to it
<HrdwrBoB> St^Anger^19m: it doesn't rule the world, it's a whole lot more complex than that
<drobbins> Kyral: well, I'm previously of Gentoo...
<zwnj> meuserj|work: also tried apt-get now: E: Couldn't find package nmap
<tonyyarusso> hedonick: I don't even think she was planning to go online with it; just word process.  (She predates the discovery of the neutron; baby steps.)
<Kyral> drobbins: sorry my friend I overreacted
<St^Anger^19m> firefox is a classic example of how OpenSource software can be better than the competition
<St^Anger^19m> OpenOffice is very close
<drobbins> Kyral: no problem
<St^Anger^19m> IDE's like Eclipse and NetBeans are great
<florian> and apache
<tonyyarusso> yuri: even with the rw in the line?
<linux_n00b_e> Basically I'm saying that as Linux users we need to start being a little more realistic in how we see other computer users
<delta> Hi. I'm having trouble with meld. Is there a way to install a working copy?
<St^Anger^19m> Apache is awesome too
<tonyyarusso> yuri: See if you can check the mount point's directory permissions maybe.
<HrdwrBoB> linux_n00b_e: as useless fleshbags to fill space *ahem*
<St^Anger^19m> but the linux OS interface, as such...has some work to be done
<yuri> /dev/hda5	/media/ext3st	ext3	users,auto,rw 0	0 this is what it looks like
<LoPMX> but don't you think that linux world needs to, like unite?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<LoPMX> St^Anger^19m: exactly
<yuri> I tried checking those..
<JDahl> linux_n00b_e, when I have to use to Windows I feel awkward and encumbered, but I dont really expect Microsoft to change Windows because of that - I am just happy that Linux is an OS that meets my needs, and for that reason I hope it will never become WinXP or OSX
<meuserj|work> zwnj, well.. I dont' know... it IS in the archive....
<yuri> no avail. they are greyed out
<LoPMX> St^Anger^19m: when talking about linux and usability, the przepasc is great between them
<hedonick> St^Anger^19m: it also depends on specifics of "better"... how do you find a better cross-architecture compiler than gcc for example
<linux_n00b_e> The waht? LoPMX
<St^Anger^19m> i only use windows for an OS...90% of my software is open source...the same software i can easily install on linux itself
<InfectedFx> Hello everyone
<JDahl> linux_n00b_e, why is WinXP universally better because more people are using it?
<linux_n00b_e> hello
<St^Anger^19m> but when the GUI comes in..i still prefer Win....i admit, i've used win for YEARS so i'm still learning linux
<KasperTech> Heeeelp!!!
<zwnj> meuserj|work: thanks btw :)
<owner989> gnome is better than windows gui
<timbalbekov> how do i see if i installed nvidia-glx?
<KasperTech> My wireless totally's screwed up :(((
<LoPMX> owner989: gimme a break
<LoPMX> it is not
<St^Anger^19m> owner: why Better?
<KasperTech> But the sntallation of
<owner989> whats better about win gui lopmx?
<yuri> maybe If i restart...
<LoPMX> gnome CAN be better
<KasperTech> installation of ipw2200 firmware upgrade and driver went perfect :S:S:
<gnomefreak> i havent found a thing that windows can do that linux cant as for school well im gonna tell teacher hell no to winblows its been off this pc for a year or so and will stay the hell off
<Millenniumgroup> Gnome is better
<KasperTech> Pleease?
<LoPMX> owner989: RESPONIVNESS for example?
<Kyral> Millenniumgroup: no WM war here
<meuserj|work> are we infested with Trolls today??
<linux_n00b_e> I'm not saying that win is BETTER, i'm saying that as users we need to start thinking more realisticly about the way this OS is percieved  if we want it to be adopted by more users...
<owner989> gnome runs responsive on my computer
<_jason> you guys mind taking the OS talk to offtopic, I'm having a hard time following the questions
<HrdwrBoB> 'better' is all relative, and in any case, a few uninformed opinions on IRC aren't likely to ever change anything
<meriad> anyone here know the monitor speciations for a toshiba satellite 3000 monitor?
<Millenniumgroup> sorry guys.. I'll stay on topic :)
<St^Anger^19m> gnomefreak: its not what Linux can do and WIn cant....the difference is in HOW things are donee
<Kyral> I personally prefer Fluxbox :D
<LoPMX> owner989: but windows is more responsibe, let's you use more advanced effects without any performance drop
<linux_n00b_e> Sorry, I started it, I apologize.
<InfectedFx> DOes anyone knows how can I enable toe  Enlightenment on my ubuntu, I installit but I cannot choose from the session windows
<owner989> lopmx, gui effects in windows is known to have a performance drop so you are wrong there
<tag> do any .deb packages in breezy give me the org.w3.dom java package?
<gnomefreak> what difference does it make how it gets done as long as it gets done :)
<St^Anger^19m> win gui is snappier on my machine...
<linux_n00b_e> true
<LoPMX> InfectedFx: just run normally, in term execute enlightenment and say yes few times
<St^Anger^19m> that's as far as facts are for me
<owner989> lopmx maybe you need to install the right video card driver for ubuntu
<linux_n00b_e> @gnomefreak
<LoPMX> owner989: maybe i do? ;] 
<tonyyarusso> yuri and Kyral: Just as a pondering, could yuri just use defaults for the options?
<delta> Sorry, will there be a new meld version soon?
<LoPMX> look
<InfectedFx> thats the problem LoPMX  how can I do that?
<Ninjaa> hi peps, can anyone help me with a realplayer install ?
<gnomefreak> ever try to change the desktop on windows? oops you cant :)
<LoPMX> just read a bit on xorg, they even say that xwindow needs being rebuilt
<owner989> what card do you have infectedfx
<linux_n00b_e> lol
<St^Anger^19m> themexp yes u can
<owner989> it depends which card you have lopmx
<InfectedFx> well owner989  i was trying to install E17
<InfectedFx> but I thinks there is a problems with it
<tag> I have xerces but for some reason that's not giving me org.w3.dom
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: its standard equipment in Linux :D
<InfectedFx> LoPMX, just type  Enlightenment on term>?
<linux_n00b_e> But you know what, I'm a programmer and I don't use the other desktops. I just use one...
<St^Anger^19m> Kyral: true...but somehow i'm comfy with Win GUI
* gnomefreak can put my menu anywhere on the screen i want but winblows just stays there and looks stupid :)
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: we all were
<LoPMX> InfectedFx: ye, but in lower caps
<St^Anger^19m> and very uneasy with KDE/GNOME
<InfectedFx> ok
<InfectedFx> gotta LoPMX
<Kyral> Then try something like XFCE
<Ninjaa> I need to run the "chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" command and the file is on my desktop ???
<gnomefreak> xfce is very very nice desktop
<Kyral> Ninjaa: the Desktop is just a dir
<St^Anger^19m> any screenies?
<LoPMX> InfectedFx: btw. what are new features in E17?
<feugan3333> If I add a logical partition with fdisk of cfdisk, is it possible to choose where the partition gets created. When I create the partition it always gets created at /dev/hda7 instead of /dev/hda12 which is where I want it.
<Fujitsu> Ninjaa, to make it executable, yes.
<tonyyarusso> So I'm looking through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba, and someone has added a comment of (((Q: I don't have a 'Windows Networking' section, only Hostname and Domain-name. What do I do now?))), which is also my situation.  There is no answer posted yet; anyone have one?
<gnomefreak> want light weight go with one of the box desktops
<InfectedFx> LoPMX,  to be honest with u.. I like the enviroment thats all
<dave_> Ninjaa: cd /home/user/Desktop
<Ninjaa> how would i rewrite the command then, given its on my desktop
<Kyral> Fluxbox owns
<dave_> Ninjaa: cd /home/user/Desktop
<Ninjaa> ooo sorry wasen't looking.
<Kyral> Ninjaa: cd ~/Desktop
<LoPMX> lol, why is Fluxbox said to be so cool? ;] 
<gnomefreak> black box is pretty much same as fluxbox
<St^Anger^19m> the one desktop environment that should be worked upon and brought to mainstream is xpDE IMHO
<LoPMX> maybe im just too much into eyecandy :P
<gnomefreak> LoPMX, its very light weight
<gnomefreak> and fast
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: Mezzo
<owner989> those are only good for low memory computers imho
<Kyral> and endlessly customizable
<LoPMX> St^Anger^19m: nah, xfce should
<Fujitsu> Blackbox is good as well.
<Kyral> NO WM WARS!! ;P
<LoPMX> Blackbox is good as hell.
<Ninjaa> Dave_ i get this error, "bash: cd/home/user/Desktop: No such file or directory"
<St^Anger^19m> xfce looks like Mac OS from some pics i'm seeing
<LoPMX> =)
<Fujitsu> WM Wars Episode III: The Revenge of the Gnome
<Kyral> Ninjaa: the comamnd is cd ~/Desktop
<gnomefreak> lol
<LoPMX> St^Anger^19m: well, it's too gtk2-ish
<St^Anger^19m> Mezzo looks fine....but i doubt its practical
<str8edge> is anyone else having problems with beagle?
<tonyyarusso> Ninjaa: Did you actually put in in like that, or change user to your username?
<Fujitsu> str8edge, mine is fine.
<str8edge> Fujitsu: hoary, breezy or dapper?
<gnomefreak> warty lol
<tonyyarusso> Ninjaa: Plus there should be a space after cd, but I assume that was just a typo in here.
<str8edge> :)
<Rubix-Cube> when im SSH'ng to my pc from a remote box.. how can i download files?
<Fujitsu> breezy, str8edge.
<str8edge> Rubix-Cube: scp
<str8edge> Fujitsu: Thanks!
<chrisx1> Rubix-Cube, or wget to download from internet
<Rubix-Cube> str8edge scp <filename> ?
<LoPMX> Rubix-Cube: no, scp --help
<Fujitsu> Rubix-Cube, no. scp--help
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<LoPMX> lol
<chrisx1> whats the package for xfce desktop
<Ninjaa> ok im now on, :~/Desktop$
<Ninjaa>  but "/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" dosent find anything. (sorry im really new to this)
<gnomefreak> xubuntu-desktop
<LoPMX> chrisx1: xubuntu-desktop
<WinZ> Hi! Anybody can answer me, where are files with tasks of Evolution take place?
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Downloads/Sounds/Canibus$ scp 01_33_3's_-_Mind_Control_-_Canibus.mp3
<Rubix-Cube> >
<Fujitsu> No.
<str8edge> Rubix-Cube: man scp at a prompt.. you need to include some user id and remote host stuff
<gnomefreak> chrisx1,  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<chrisx1> LoPMX, Ta
<Rubix-Cube> str8edge can you give me thru that?
<tonyyarusso> Ninjaa: ./Real....
<chrisx1> yer i know gnomefreak just forgot package name
<Fujitsu> scp fujitsu@shoudou:/home/fujitsu./afile ./directory
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<tonyyarusso> Ninjaa: Just the slash without the preceeding dot would say it is in the root directory.
<Fujitsu> /home/fujitsu/afile, no dot.
<Rubix-Cube> what im looking for here guys, is that i want a command to download an mp3 file to a friend's pc using ssh.. whats the command exactly
<St^Anger^19m> is XFCE snappier than gnome/
<St^Anger^19m> ?
<Fujitsu> That would get the file /home/fujitsu/afile from server shoudou, user fujitsu, and put it in ./directory.
<LoPMX> St^Anger^19m: is, simplier
<Fujitsu> St^Anger^19m, in most cases.
<gnomefreak> St^Anger^19m, its a bit faster
<feugan3333> Rubix-Cube: man scp
<chrisx1> Rubix-Cube, hang on ill tell u in pm
<str8edge> Rubix-Cube: scp user@host:/full path to filename/filename filename
<vbgunz> !mbr
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, vbgunz
<tonyyarusso> Ninjaa: You'll also have to make sure you have permissions to this file (sometimes an issue with a downloaded binary).
<vbgunz> !windows
<ubotu> windows is probably unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<punkrockmcduck> does anybody know anything about errors during breezy install?
<feugan3333> !freebsd
<ubotu> Not a clue, feugan3333
<florian> xen and windows doesnt really work ;)
<_jason> !anyone
<St^Anger^19m> can xpde be installed on ubuntu
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<St^Anger^19m> ?
<vbgunz> I am about to overwrite my MBR... this will wipe out Grub... How do I restore Grub?
<Rubix-Cube> str8edge let's support i want to download x.mp3 located at /home/ubuntu/mp3/x.mp3 whats the command?
<gnomefreak> ^5 ubotu
<tonyyarusso> punkrockmcduck: I know that I got some, shut down, left it overnight, and tried again this morning and it was happy.
<Fujitsu> Rubix-Cube, what server, username?
<str8edge> scp userid@server:/home/ubuntu/mp3/x.mp3 x.mp3
<punkrockmcduck> odd. everyone i gave ubuntu cds to is getting install errors, even had some myself.
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu server pass ubuntu@212.36.210.6
<punkrockmcduck> i just downloaded the iso and burned some fresh ones to see if it was just a problems with the ones they shipped me...
<chrisx1> punkrockmcduck, i had a few problems with mine
<Fujitsu> You getting a file to/from the server?
<punkrockmcduck> thought someone here might know something about it.
<gnomefreak> punkrockmcduck,  if you can be less general we might be able to help
<chrisx1> i had few cds the install was kinda different on another pc
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu i want to get a file from the server
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu check this ->ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Downloads/Sounds/Canibus$ sudo scp ubuntu@212.36.210.6:/home/ubuntu/Desktop/Downloads/Sounds/01_33_3's_-_Mind_Control_-_Canibus.mp3
<Rubix-Cube> >
<punkrockmcduck> i don't remember, it's been a week...it was an error while trying to copy files to the hard drive.
<gnomefreak> what errors are you getting and where did you get the cds?
<LoPMX> punkrockmcduck: probably problems with hdparm
<punkrockmcduck> i got the cds from shipit
<vbgunz> i got... if you overwrite the grub, insert the install CD and enter the switch "rescue"... then at the next prompt enter "grub-install /dev/hda"...
<Fujitsu> scp, you need to specify a path to put it in afterwards.
<Ninjaa> i get this ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: ca nnot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Fujitsu> Like .
<tonyyarusso> punkrockmcduck: I had that one.  I hadn't made enough room in /var.
<punkrockmcduck> i'm just using one partition and the swap.
<tonyyarusso> punkrockmcduck: So space shouldn't be limited?
<punkrockmcduck> it's a 30 gig partition
* gnomefreak bbl
<LoPMX> hmmm
<LoPMX> i wanna create os x clone
<tonyyarusso> punkrockmcduck: Have you tried running it again from the beginning since the error, to see if it was just a fluke?
<punkrockmcduck> yeah
<punkrockmcduck> i did it two or three times and got the same error
<LoPMX> anyone interested in creating window manager? ;] 
<punkrockmcduck> trying to copy the same file
<punkrockmcduck> I honestly think the cds that they shipped me are corrupt because all of my friends that I gave them to have similar problems
<St^Anger^19m> kde has got the best colours....gnome has got the best organization........why not make a mix?
<punkrockmcduck> is there some way to check the integrity of the cds before installing?
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Server/ircd$ sudo scp ubuntu@212.36.210.6:/home/ubuntu/Desktop/Downloads/Sounds/01_33_3's_-_Mind_Control_-_Canibus.mp3 c:/
<tonyyarusso> punkrockmcduck: But you said you downloaded an iso too?
<Rubix-Cube> its not working its just giving me a ">" thingy
<punkrockmcduck> I haven't tried that one yet. i was about to.
<Fujitsu> Rubix-Cube, c:/? is it a windows box?
<punkrockmcduck> i'm just now finishing up the download.
<_jason> St^Anger^19m, do you mean actual colors like shades of blue etc?
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu the one im getting the files from its a ubuntu box.. and the one i want to download the files to is a windows box.
<St^Anger^19m> yes
<St^Anger^19m> and buttons
<St^Anger^19m> and stuff
<tonyyarusso> punkrockmcduck: I would definitely check that route, and come back if it persists.
<_jason> St^Anger^19m, just use a good theme
<Fujitsu> Rubix-Cube, that should work.
<St^Anger^19m> i did theme gnome
<St^Anger^19m> but kde is just cuter ;)
<vniki> someones has an ati video card?
<feugan3333> If i have a expended partition on /dev/hda2 is it possible to create a partition on /dev/hda3?
<punkrockmcduck> yeah, i really just wanted to know if i wasn't the only person having problems with the cds from shipit
<Fujitsu> vniki, yes.
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu well its not man.. its giving me a ">" and stopping there
<jsteidl> vniki: yes
<Fujitsu> Wait a sec... Which machine are you executing it on?
<vniki> Fujitsu, can u switch on the tv out
<Fujitsu> vniki, I don't have a TV-out on mine ^_^
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu can i pm you with a 3 line command?
<chrisx1> How Can I Connect To Windows Shared Folders?
<Fujitsu> Rubix-Cube, OK.
<jsteidl> chrisx1: use the "connect to server" dialog
<LoPMX> chrisx1: you cant... the won
<LoPMX> 't let yoou in
<vniki> my problem is... when i activate my tvout in my screen sees white
<chrisx1> ?
<jsteidl> LoPMX: it works here... so its not impossible
<vniki> sorry but my english is very bad......
<Rubix-Cube> /msg fujitsu et)
<Rubix-Cube> * Quits: florian (n=florian@N097P016.adsl.highway.telekom.at)
<Rubix-Cube> sorry
<tonyyarusso> chrisx1: I wonder if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba would help.
<LoPMX> jsteidl: it is not possible! they bite! i even lost one finger!
<chrisx1> i cant install anything atm downloading xfce
<jsteidl> LoPMX: lol, i must dissappoint you, at my samba-environment its working good.
<jsteidl> but that might depend on the installation
<XxFREDdiexX> what file do i execute to run amercians army
<vniki> jsteidl u have tvout in your ati video card?
<LoPMX> jsteidl: but wasn't you afraid about those big sharp teeth?
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu one more thing bro.. i have a directory that i cant go into using "cd blah" cause it has spaces in between the dir name
<Ninjaa> can anyone help me install realplayer
<jsteidl> vniki: nope, sorry
<vniki> ;)
<Fujitsu> Rubix-Cube, escape the spaces with \
<St^Anger^19m> i'm off to sleep...see you guys anothr time...thanks for u rhelp
<Rubix-Cube> Fujitsu the folder is called "200 Series" how can i cd to that lcoation?
<Fujitsu> cd 200\ Series
<jsteidl> jsteidl: i cut them off. but it is a cute little server running linux... so its not the dangerous 2003-best ;DD
<yuri> so I still can't write to the partition   "/dev/hda5	/media/ext3st	ext3	users,auto,rw 0	0" is what is in the fstab. Could it be becuase the partition is a logical extension of windows?
<jsteidl> i meant LoPMX
<XxFREDdiexX> help me execute amercias army
<LoPMX> ;] 
<Ninjaa>  I get this error ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: ca nnot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Fujitsu> Ninjaa, install package libstdc++5
<skar123> hi, how do i run a x program from within a chroot environment?
<Kyral> skar123: the chroot needs to have X installed
<Fujitsu> That is what I would have thought, yes.
<hippytyre> im new to linux and just installed ubuntu for the first time. Any "must haves" i should install?
<Fujitsu> hippytyte, not really.
<skar123> Kyral:so X is run from within chroot and in its X, i run the app, with all other gdm/kdm stuff starting?
<Kyral> yah I thnk so
<hippytyre> alright, ty :D
<Kyral> I have little experiance with Chroots
<tonyyarusso> yuri: I wouldn't think so.  Try changing the options to just defaults and see what happens.
<tonyyarusso> hippytyre: If you have Breezy you can check out Applications > Add Applications and just browse to see if you see anything interesting.
<hippytyre> i thought i was gonna have problems with my wireless card, but nope its up and running now downloading updates :D
<hippytyre> cheers tonyyarusso ;)
<yuri> it still wont work even after i changes it to defaults
<timbalbekov> how would i go about configuring my nvidia-glx drivers?
<RAW-mEAT> what means that.. when i try to install the nvidiadriver from nvidia.com it says always that nvidia.ko is missing or wrong :/
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu_channel
<Fujitsu> timalbekov, have you tried the guide on the wiki?
<timbalbekov> no, can you throw me a link?
<Ninjaa> ok i have the installer running, its asking Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to get past the hotplug subsystem hang up
<Ninjaa> RealPlayer to be installed.  You must specify the full
<Ninjaa> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to
<Ninjaa> the chosen directory.
<tonyyarusso> yuri: I suppose it could be because of being with Windows then, I'm not sure.
<Ninjaa> wheres the best place for it ?
<ubuntu_> its a clean install on a fresh hd
<mhues> hello
<yuri> ill try turning it into a primary partition. see what happens. but If I have 2 primary partitions on the same HD, won't that mess up my boot?
<owner989> no it wont yuri
<tonyyarusso> yuri: No, because only one of them with have the boot flag set to on.
<LoPMX> wb LoPMX !
<owner989> you can have as many primary partitions as you want
<yuri> ok. then I'll try that
<tonyyarusso> yuri: Shown by a little lightening bolt during the Ubuntu setup, and I think an asterisk in fdisk.
<yuri> ok
<yuri> appreciate the help as always
<learnfromscratch>  i would like to install all packages relating to php.. i am confused about the use of apt-file..  apt-file search php does not return any results ... can some one explain
<mhues> hello, I have a question
<ubuntu_> do you have any suggestions to get past the hotplug hangup
<mhues> not sure if this is the right place to ask
<Rubix-Cube> guys please help scp isnt working for me
<mhues> I have several partitions that are not currently mounted.
<slushpupie> Rubix-Cube: whats the problem?
<ubuntu_> i'm new to ubuntu try to use on a new computer i put together, only used it once or twice before but nothing indepth
<mhues> I was wondering about ways of founding out what the partitions are
<dragoon> how do i specify my colour depth ?
<Rubix-Cube> slushpupie i just cant download a file from a unix box to my windows box using SSH
<dragoon> you can use scp :)
<Ninjaa> guys anyone know what directory i should install realplayer too ?
<dragoon> it runs with ssh... use winscp
<MickMcMack> Can you get konqueror for Windows.
<MickMcMack> That would be awesome - fish. <3
<tonyyarusso> mhues: fdisk.
<ubuntu_> anyplace i can go to get boot help
<mhues> That is what I have been using in the past, is that the only way?
<dragoon> cfdisk
<tonyyarusso> mhues: No.  There are also similar tools like cfdisk, and who knows what else.
<mhues> hahaha
<mhues> cfdisk and fdisk are very similar
<LoPMX> hmm
<LoPMX> any good ruby editor?
<odin> What provides libGL.so?
<mhues> its that, we could destroy everything on your hard disk thing
<some_dude> hey, how do i get wine ?
<pawdro> my new compiled kernel 2.6 writes: Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). How to fix it?
<MickMcMack> some_dude, it's called an off-license. >_>;
<ubuntu_> is there any professional help i could talk to
<MASoft> is there something like NON-FREE in Ubuntu repositories?
<some_dude> what ?
<dragoon> heh that was easy DefaultDepth 24
<tonyyarusso> mhues: All you're doing is reading.  As long as you don't make it do anything, you'll be fine.
<Kyral> MASoft: no
<solidgroove> pawdro, you might not have ext3 selected as compilied in or module. If its SATA drive it might be something scsi too
<erUSUL> LoPMX, emacs ;)
<MickMcMack> some_dude, never mind - have you tried sudo apt-get install xwine ?
<Ninjaa> guys anyone know what directory i should install realplayer too ?
<some_dude> xwine, ok
<tonyyarusso> mhues: Although reading the help and man are always a good idea.
<pawdro> ive got simple ata disc
<Rubix-Cube> slushpupie i just cant download a file from a unix box to my windows box using SSH
<MASoft> Kyral, all the applications in Ubuntu repository is Free ?
<some_dude> it can't find xwine
<erUSUL> odin, mesa or the propietary graphic drivers
<LoPMX> erUSUL, hmmm
<Kyral> MASoft: pretty much
<solidgroove> pawdro, I get an error with gcc 3.4 and 4.0.1 compiling any kernel, fails on malloc.o for sound. Last time I compilied I was missing ext3
<erUSUL> MASoft, multiverse get close to that
<pawdro> how to check which fs ive got
<MASoft> Kyral, for example I need rar and unrar ! are these available ?
<solidgroove> pawdro, I get an error with gcc 3.4 and 4.0.1 compiling any kernel, fails on malloc.o for sound. Last time I compilied I was missing ext3\reiser
<odin> erUSUL, I have the nvidia drivers, but I installed a game (Decent3) and it can't find libGL.so, any suggestions?
<MickMcMack> some_dude, have you got universe and multiverse enabled in your apt source?
<Kyral> MASoft: yes
<mhues> tonyyarusso: thanks that is what I will use then
<Rubix-Cube> solidgroove can you help ??
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone tried following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?  There's a line preceeded by "Rename your old profile" that says to cd, but doesn't say where to.
<MASoft> Kyral, what about the NVidia module ?
<MickMcMack> Rubix-Cube, can you be more specific about the error in downloading?
<aleitner> does anybody know exactly what ubuntu-updates is and how it relates to backports?
<Kyral> MASoft: yes
<bluboi> anyone know how to get past the hotplug subsystem hang up when booting
<Kyral> NVidia-GLX
<CarinArr> hey.. does anyone know of any problems with the latest kernel and the latest nvidia?
<Rubix-Cube> MickMcMack its just not doing anything.. its giving a ">" after the command and i have to input CTRL + C to exit it
<CarinArr> cause i just upgraded both and my xserver bugs out
<MASoft> Kyral, not just NVidia-GLX, I need the nvidia kernel modules, too
<MickMcMack> Rubix-Cube, what _exactly_ are you trying to do?
<Kyral> MASoft: thats it
<Kyral> you can get the source too
<erUSUL> odin, i do not know i own an ati but the nvidia drivers comes with a libGL.so
<some_dude> i do now
<Rubix-Cube> MickMcMack im trying to download a file from a ubuntu box to a windows box.. which is here using SSH
<braniff> what is the 'multiverse' ??
<Rubix-Cube> user and host are ubuntu@ubuntu
<MickMcMack> Rubix-Cube, so you are on the Windows box or on the Linux box?
<erUSUL> !tell braniff about repos
<BlueDevil> ubotu tell braniff about repos
<odin> erUSUL, Thanks, I'll look and see if I'm missing a package... Where would the so file be?  /lib?
<Rubix-Cube> MickMcMack im on the windows box using putty to connect to the linux box
<erUSUL> odin, use locate
<MickMcMack> Rubix-Cube, have you tried winSCP ?
<Rubix-Cube> MickMcMack whats the command for that?
<MiSS_n00b> winSCP is cool
<erUSUL> odin, i have it in /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<MickMcMack> Rubix-Cube, gimme 2secs and I'll give you a link
<MickMcMack> .
<odin> Ok, now I see what the problem could be...I think
<hav0k> can someone help me with my grip and mp3 encoding, its giving me an error message when i try to rip
<Rubix-Cube> MickMcMack i found a link thanks alot man
<MickMcMack> Rubix-Cube, no problem. :)
<aleitner> how do i get to the new updated evince package that entered breezy-updates (apparently yesterday)
<ubuntu_> list
<odin> erUSUL, I have seven different libGL.so's of various versionings and distros...  How do you uninstall using apt-get?
<tonyyarusso> Do I have to include something special to get find and locate to include hidden files?
<sault|markEH> http://rewardhits.com/index.php?hit=7681
<sault|markEH> http://rewardhits.com/index.php?hit=7681
<MickMcMack> odin, to uninstall: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE
<MiSS_n00b> !tell MiSS_n00b about nvidia
<MiSS_n00b> :P
<odin> MickMcMack, Thanks
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, what's wrong with your nvidia? O-o
<dragoon> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dragoon> :p
<yuri> arg.. it didn't work. Still can't write to the partition
<erUSUL> odin, apt-get remove <package>
<MiSS_n00b> nothing wrong
<MiSS_n00b> i have to install drivers again
<MickMcMack> yuri, what type of partition?
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, funfunfun!
<MiSS_n00b> last night i accidentally deleted the usr folder :D
<MiSS_n00b> and had to reinstall :(
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, just be glad you don't have to build it into your kernel like on some distros. ;-)
<MiSS_n00b> he he
<yuri> its a primary ext3 partition on my primary HD which also has my windows installation on it. im running ubuntu from my 2nd HD. I managed to mount the drive with fstab but I still can't write to it
<erUSUL> MiSS_n00b, 8(
<braniff> i can see a package i want (mythtv) on packages.ubuntu.com, but can't see it in synaptic or apt...how do i install it ??
<tonyyarusso> yuri: Are we sure Kyral was right about umask only being needed for Fat32?
<etnoy> braniff: add repos
<MickMcMack> braniff, do you have multiverse and/or universe enabled?
<erUSUL> braniff, have you enabled all repos
<erUSUL> ?
<Madeye> guys, is there anyway to simular MS JVM ?
<etnoy> in synaptic - repositories - add and then select universe
<MiSS_n00b> hey i have a ntfs primary slave can i formart it somehow so its not readonly
<yuri> I dont know, but i'll give it a shot
<tonyyarusso> yuri: I think so, I'm just out of ideas.
<MickMcMack> yuri, did you mount it as rw ?
<odin> I'm confused.
<yuri> yea
<erUSUL> !tell Madeye about java
<MickMcMack> Madeye, MS JVM ? :s
<braniff> ohh...universe. i'll try that thanks
<fishhead> CAN i POST a url about a sale at a online us store I like alot?
<yuri> that didnt work so i mounted it as "defaults"
<MickMcMack> There is an MS JVM?
<MickMcMack> Since when? :s
<myke> hello
<odin> libgl1-mesa and nvidia-glx provide the same functionality, right/
<myke> how can i update my firefox to 1.5?
<MickMcMack> yuri, try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdBLAH /mountpoint ?
<yuri> one sec... lemme try the other thing first
<tonyyarusso> myke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sorush21> guys hi
<jasonjdp> anybody know how to make it so i dont get this error "cant change attributes, disk is read only" when i try to change permissions on a ntfs drive so i can access it over samba?
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, from a long time ago
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, why would you ever use anything but the real deal in terms of a JVM?
<mhues> Is it possible to resize my NTFS partitoins?
<erUSUL> jasonjdp, linux odes not have write support for ntfs
<chrisx1> is this good
<chrisx1>  15:32:43  up 35 days, 19:11,  1 user,  load average: 3.15, 3.04, 2.38
<Kyral> mhues: yes
<proxosi> hey guys
<atrophic> mhues, yes, the installer can do it for you
<jasonjdp> ;-(
<proxosi> im a beginner in linux and ubuntu
<dragoon> ./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libmad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Fujitsu> Hey proxosi.
<proxosi> do u know where firefox is located on the ubuntu?
<dragoon> any idea what i need to install ?
<jasonjdp> so how do i share it over the network? its root owned...
<MiSS_n00b> proxosi: me too!!:D
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, if it comes with the Os why would you install the Sun one. that's why sun sued M$
<Madeye> eruin, this isn't what i'm looking for, I'm trying to access my netbanking account, and it requires IE I trick the site using firefox agent switcher, but now the site requires MS JVM, I have blackdown installed, No need to install MS JVM or SUN, I just want to fool the browser to get into my account
<mhues> I have already installed can I do it now?
<sampan> mhues  yes. you can. but be sure you have defraged and have free space at the end of it it just prior to resizing. i forgot that once, and ended out with a busted winxp ;)
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, but the Sun one is always the first to get the new updates. :-)
<sampan> s/defraged/defragged
<yuri> root@ubuntu:/# sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/ext3st
<yuri> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/ext3st busy
<yuri> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is already mounted on /media/ext3st
* eruin slaps Madeye 
<tonyyarusso> proxosi: /usr/bin/firefox and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox are the places of interest I've found.
<Madeye> eruin, ?
<mhues> Oh my, I have run out of space on the win side so that i can't defrag
<Fujitsu> yuri, then unmount it first.
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, joe average user just does not care of such things
<yuri> i was just going to try that what is the command?
<Fujitsu> umount <device>
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, true - until the latest pretty game doesn't work. ;-OOO
<chrisx1> is this good
<chrisx1>  15:32:43  up 35 days, 19:11,  1 user,  load average: 3.15, 3.04, 2.38
<MiSS_n00b> so yeah...can someone plz tell me how i can make my promary slave drive not readonly?
<MiSS_n00b> primary*
<feugan3333> proxosi: If you put the "which" command in front of a program name, it will give you it's location. eg "which firefox"
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, is it mounted as ro ?
<MiSS_n00b> i havent mounted it yet i just reinstalled
<MiSS_n00b> i dontmind losing all the data on it
<hypn0> MiSS_n00b, i'm not sure, but it seems ntfs support is read only
<Fujitsu> MiSS_n00b, is it NTFS? If so, it is read only.
<erUSUL> MiSS_n00b, if it is ntfs it will be ro
<blackvd> I'm looking for a simple program to use to build a web site,anyone know of any easy to use linux progs?
<MiSS_n00b> yeah its ntfs, but so was this drive i installed ubuntu on:P
<MiSS_n00b> so i cant change it somehow?
<Fujitsu> MiSS_n00b, not really, no.
<dragoon> partition magic will convert it
<Fujitsu> You can only change it by losing all data on it.
<jasonjdp> how to i acces the ntfs disk via samba, if i cant change permissions cuz its root owned and ubuntu cant write to the disk?
<blue-frog> blackvd, synaptic search nvu or screem
<erUSUL> MiSS_n00b, linux can not wrte ntfs partitions period
<MiSS_n00b> can i install ubuntu on that drive too and just delete everything?
<hypn0> change it to fat32 MiSS_n00b
<blackvd> ok thanks
<owner989> you shouldnt write to ntfs with linux
<tonyyarusso> MiSS_n00b: The key being that the drive you installed Ubuntu on WAS ntfs; it would have been formatted.
<Fujitsu> MiSS_n00b, yes.
<MiSS_n00b> i cannot revert to fat32 can i?
<MickMcMack> What? I am 90% sure there is rw NTFS support for *nix these days.
<yuri> console says "unmount" is not a command
<chris__> hey guys, im trying to compile zapping on ubuntu but i get the following error "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<chris__> "
<owner989> its called captive ntfs mickmcmack
<Fujitsu> MickMcMack, experimental.
<chris__> what am i dong wrong?
<MickMcMack> yuri, umount
<MickMcMack> yuri, not unmount
<braniff> i still don't see this package (http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/graphics/mythtv) in synaptic, even after adding all of the standard repos....how can i install package mythv ??
<Fujitsu> I never did like the sound of captive NTFS.
<tonyyarusso> MickMcMack: Okay, it can do it, but Windows will freak out if it uses it later apparently.
<feugan3333> chris__: your missing the XML::Parser perl module.
<jasonjdp> no way to have an ntfs disk mounted in a linux box and share it over samba?
<MiSS_n00b> ok, so that will work? i install ubuntu on primary slave then just delete everything and i will be able to use it?
<MickMcMack> owner989, Fujitsu - I only remember because the INSERT live CD (for system recovery) comes with NTFS rw support.
<delta> how can I install meld?
<MiSS_n00b> :S this is so confusing
<yuri> ok i did sudo umount -a and then sudo mount -a and it still wont let me write
<nalioth> MiSS_n00b: you'll need grub on your primary drive, to point to ubuntu
<chris__> feugan3333: do i type parser perl in synaptic and install?
<erUSUL> delta, apt-get install meld (i prefer xxdiff)
<mhues> yuri, they lost the n in unmount somewher in Berkley the command is just umount
<nalioth> chris__: if you search for the module name, it'll show you the pkg it's in
<owner989> some say captive NTFS is safe to use but ive never used it
<feugan3333> chris__: You look for XML::Parser in synaptic
<owner989> its experimental however
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<tonyyarusso> yuri: Then the world is out to get you.  Seriously, I'm out.
<delta> erUSUL, I'm worrying which version of meld will be installed. The 1.0.x has an anoying bug
<yuri> well... thanks anyways.
<chris__> feugan3333: i see libxml-parser-perl, is that it
<RageMax> I'm having some problems with cups
<Fujitsu> chris__, that's it.
<RageMax> I can print from a remote computer fine, but not locally (on the computer that the printer is attatched to)
<j-linux> Laptop died just before I got a chance to upgrade to Breezy... Must buy new one today.  Not sure Dell Latitude or ThinkPad.  Linux-on-laptops has strange information...
<chris__> thanks guys
<erUSUL> delta, check it apt-cache show meld
<RageMax> this is what I get in the logs
<RageMax> E [07/Dec/2005:16:26:58 -0500]  StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Address already in use.
<mhues> Miss_n00b: its only confussing because the ntfs is a closed standard. and people have to reverse engineer it ot make it work
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, just don't use NTFS! :-o
<delta> erUSUL, should I type in these lines?
<chris__> ...oh yay another error!
<mhues> yuri: what are you trying to mount?
<yuri> i created the partition with partitionmagic... is there some setting i didnt play with?
<delta> erUSUL, Version: 1.0.0-1
<MiSS_n00b> how can i make it non ntfs:P
<yuri> im trying to mount an ext3 partition
<yuri> on a diff hd
<Fujitsu> MiSS_n00b, use cfdisk to format the partition.
<proxosi> im also trying to mount a partition of ntfs..
<yuri> which also has my windows installation, if that makes a diff
<proxosi> im on dual boot ... now on ubuntu
<Fujitsu> proxosi, what do you want to do?
<MiSS_n00b> okay now how exactly do i do that
<owner989> proxosi http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Fujitsu> proxosi, NTFS?
<proxosi> fujitsu: i have problem mounting..
<proxosi> fuji: yes
<yuri> i mounted it but i cant write to it
<proxosi> fuji: my ubuntu = ext my xp = ntfs.
<Fujitsu> proxosi, what is the issue?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell proxosi about NTFS.
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, I think you said you were reinstalling, if so - you will be able to reformat the NTFS partition to ext during the install.
<proxosi> fuji: try to mount.. but cant access no matter wat... somone said i have to do in roots.. i did it.. but cant see anything.. and told me that i have to be login roots to access it
<feugan3333> proxosi: Is that a perl declaration ? :-)
<proxosi> feugan: wth is that?
<chris__> ok here is another
<proxosi> << noob linux
<mhues> yuri: which hd?
<chris__> "checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4 libgnomeui-2.0 libglade-2.0 gconf-2.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<chris__> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4 libgnomeui-2.0 libglade-2.0 gconf-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them."
<Fujitsu> proxosi, it happens to all of us ^_^
<mhues> yuri: which partition?
<souleh> i cant update my gtk2
<MiSS_n00b> i have just reinstalled.  i am wanting to use my primary slave drive as read/write
<feugan3333> proxosi: never mind, bad joke :-(
<souleh> says size mismatch
<Fujitsu> chris__, install gtk+-2.0-dev
<yuri> mhues: my primary hd has windows and the ext3 partition. my seconday hd is running ubuntu
<hypn0> MiSS_n00b, r u going to be installing windows too?
<MiSS_n00b> no
<Fujitsu> MiSS_n00b, in a terminal type 'sudo cfdisk'
<chrisx1>  15:32:43  up 35 days, 19:11,  1 user,  load average: 3.15, 3.04, 2.38 <- is that good or bad?
<Fujitsu> chrisx1, the uptime, or what?
<chrisx1> both
<MiSS_n00b> its only showing the primary drive
<chris__> Fujitsu: i see "gtk2.0-examples" and "gtk2-engines-xfce"
<chrisx1> Fujitsu, both
<mhues> yuri: did you format the ext3 partiotion?
<hypn0> MiSS_n00b, then u dont need ntfs or fat32, ubuntu will reformat it in ext3 i think, which is read/write i belive
<yuri> mhues: yes. it is in ext3.
<Fujitsu> THat uptime is pretty good chrisx1, although my Sarge server did a fair bit more a while ago, then there was a power failure...
<SirKillalot> anyone using a logitech mx 900 here?
<chrisx1> Fujitsu, what about load?
<chris__> i dont seee gtk+-2.0-dev
<MiSS_n00b> but how can i do it
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: please paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<mhues> yuri: I am not completely sure about this but after you set the partition type in fdisk you then still need ot format it
<owner989> miss_n00b you can use gparted
<owner989> thats a good program
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: that will help us know what is going on.
<dragoon> SirKillalot: im using a mx700
<proxosi> ok i think i shud try to manually get flash onto firefox...  i located the file i need to copy to the plugin folder of firefox but it access denied me
<dragoon> if it helps
<MiSS_n00b> heh where can i paste it
<yuri> but when I open it I already have the "lost and found" folder
<feugan3333> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Fujitsu> yuri, run mke2fs on it
<yuri> Fujitsu: how?
<mhues> kewl, I didn't know you could do that with fdisk!!!!!
<feugan3333> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<MiSS_n00b> ok its here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5492
<Fujitsu> mke2fs <device> as root. It will reformat the partition. Make sure you get it right, or you could destroy everything on any partition.
<Fujitsu> I like the error if you start gparted non-root.
<yuri> Fujitsu: tahts happy...
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: No NTFS drive
<mhues> Yuri: thats it! thanks fujitsu
<MiSS_n00b> well okay but how can i see it in ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Heh. No problem.
<Fujitsu> MiSS_n00b, instal lgparted.
<Fujitsu> * no l.
<jcole> i want to build the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 with my custom kernel (need custome kernel for CONFIG_REGPARM=Y) ... can someone point me to a howto?
<proxosi> yo i cant write on my usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ folders
<yuri> Fujitsu: Im having some trouble entering the command. can you give me an example?
<proxosi> wat wrong?
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: try cd /media/hdb1
<navarone> proxosi, you have to cp the files with sudo
<Fujitsu> yuri: sudo e2fs /dev/hda1. But don't do that, it will kill your first partition. Change /dev/hda1 to whatever the partition is.
<proxosi> so command lines no gui :( ?
<jcole> has anyone here compiled an ubuntu kernel with the restricted modules?
<MiSS_n00b> bash: cd: /media/hdb1: No such file or directory
<MiSS_n00b> ok how do i install gparted
<navarone> yes...should be a reasonable tutorial or how to about
<Kyral> jcole: you mean into it?
<Fujitsu> navarone, couldn't he sudo nautilus?
<proxosi> how can i sudo natilus?
<nalioth> Fujitsu: gksudo nautilus, if it is required
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: You don't need gparted. Just give me a sec
<navarone> I guess Fij
<navarone> oops Fuji
<jcole> proxosi: why do you want to write to that dir?
<MiSS_n00b> k
<jcole> proxosi: sudo nautilus
<proxosi> jcole: i want to install flash manually
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: first make the directory /dev/hdb1 with "sudo mkdir /media/hdb1"
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<freenik> gute nacht
<x13> Hi all. How can i install ati driver in ubuntu 5.10 amd64, i try BinaryDriverHowto in Wiki but drivers don`t work. This from Xorg log Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o
<x13>  Duplicate symbol rol_long in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o
<x13>  Fatal server error:
<x13>  Module load failure
<Dreamglider> how do i change my login name in Ubuntu ?
<Dreamglider> or username
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: now you mount the drive with "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1"
<thuurt> hello again
<LoPMX> how do i install debian .deb package?
<erUSUL> x13, do they work on amd64?
<yuri> Fujitsu: ok it formatted but now it says bad fs type when i mount it
<erUSUL> Dreamglider, add a new user and delete the old one
<Fujitsu> Ahh. I think I know why. Change the ext3 to ext2 for a ssec.
<MiSS_n00b> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1/media/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<navarone> Lopmx>Cd to directory package is in and sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<jcole> navarone Kyral: i want to compile the restricted modules package using my current kernel headers
<erUSUL> LoPMX, dpkg -i *.deb (but is better to use apt)
<LoPMX> will it work even when it comes to deb?
<Dreamglider> easy as that!
<graybandit> hello all
<LoPMX> debian?
<Fujitsu> MiSS_n00b, make sure there is a space between them!
<Kyral> jcole: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: your need a space between /dev/hdb1 and /media/hdb1
<x13> erUSUL fglrx nop at this moment use vesa driver :P
<Kyral> if you have the sourceball
<mhues> Miss_n00b: I don't think it will be in fstab unless you included it during the install, or add it later
<jcole> Kyral: i know about module-assistant
<MiSS_n00b> ok so now what?
<Kyral> then you need the source package for the module you want to compile
<mhues> Miss_n00b: and only in mtab if it is mounted
<Kyral> then m-a will do the rest
<licksjp> hello
<jcole> Kyral: i want to compile the restricted modules package (linux-restricted-modules) using my current kernel headers
<navarone> jcole> if you know about module assistant you know more than me...so I don't think I can help...lol
<MiSS_n00b> im so lost :(
<yuri> fujitsu: the partition or the fstab entry?
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: cool now you can use the drive, but we still need to make the drive mount every time
<Kyral> jcole: I don't think you can
<graybandit> question:  I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on a toshiba laptop.  I burned the ISO cd properly, and have a BLANK drive in the laptop, formatted NTFS, and boot priority set to CD-ROM first...but it boots into Caldera DR-DOS 7.03...
<Fujitsu> yuri, the filesystem parameter.
<Kyral> you have to get the source packages for the modules you want
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: now try cd /media/hdb1
<harfooz> hi all. I am a new user of Ubuntu. I have uncommented the universe and backports lines in my sources.list. However, I can't find the flashplayer-mozilla plugin.
<MiSS_n00b> melz@ubuntu:/media/hdb1$
<yuri> fujitsu: i dont know how to do that
<yuri> fujitsu: i  used partition magic to make it
<BenUrban> is it possible to install ubuntu from an existing linux system without having to reboot into the install environment?
<Fujitsu> yuri, you will see ext3 mentioned somewhere, change it to ext2.
<chris__> Fujitsu: hey man i got past some errors now it says "checking for python... true
<chris__> configure: error: Python.h not found in its standard location
<chris__> "
<Fujitsu> yuri, wait.
<chris__> am i missing a python package?
<MickMcMack> harfooz, have you uncommented the multiverse line? (Dunno if needed, but it's always good).
<harfooz> I found the swf-player, but not the flashplayer-mozilla package.
<Fujitsu> yuri, you are talking about the mke2fs command?
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: Thats fine, "ls" will show you what's on the drive (probabily nothing)
<yuri> fujitsu: yes
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<MiSS_n00b> oh yayyy
<yuri> it killed the partition
<Fujitsu> yuri, the partition.
<MiSS_n00b> thank u guys
<navarone> graybandit...you may havea  ddo on drive...it is bios workaround to allow older bioses see larger drives. Maybe a bios upgrade adn reformat to get rid of ddo...<s> I speak from experience here...happened to me
<Fujitsu> yuri, what killed it?
<graybandit> ok
<Fujitsu> *what killed what
<feugan3333> Guys, is there an easy way to do the fstab thing for MiSS_n00b?
<MiSS_n00b> will i be able to move file directly to that drive thru ssh from a windoze box?
<harfooz> MickMcMack, yes, both universe and the universe multiverse lines are uncommented.
<yuri> fujitsu: when i ran mke2fs on it it wont let me mount it anymore
<MickMcMack> harfooz, hmmmz.
<erUSUL> !windowdrives
<ubotu> erUSUL: No idea
<erUSUL> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<MickMcMack> harfooz, you aren't on an AMD64, are you?
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: wait, still need to make sure it loads on every boot.
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<Gnimsh> hi
<yuri> fujitsu: it says "bad fs type"
<harfooz> no -- I'm on a Thinkpad t42 with Centrino processor
<Fujitsu> yuri, when you mount it, you should see ext3 mentioned in fstab or the command. Change that to ext2.
<navarone> graybandit> in my case the ddo bypassed all boot sequence from bios...could not access floppy
<yuri> fujitsu: did that and it says it does not exist
<graybandit> hm
<Fujitsu> yuri, what is the fstab line?
<harfooz> I used the 5.10 i386 CD to install with.
<BenUrban> is it possible to install ubuntu from an existing linux system without having to reboot into the install environment?
<feugan3333> It not NTFS, its ext3
<navarone> graybandit, that's why I thought you had similar situation
<tonyyarusso> Why would fdisk -l sda not return any output?
<MickMcMack> harfooz, gimme a second. ;-)
<yuri> fujitsu: "/dev/hda2	/media/ext3st	ext2	users,auto,rw	 0	0"
<graybandit> navarone: yeah, it seems to skip booting from the CD-ROM even with that priority set, and DR-DOS is a major pain
<tonyyarusso> Gparted sees everything, but fdisk and cfdisk have nothing.
<graybandit> navarone: how would I go about updating the bios?
<feugan3333> tonyyarusso: run it with sudo
<Fujitsu> yuri, install the package gparted.
<yuri> already got it
<jeed890> tonyyarusso u have to terminal : sudo fdisk -l
<Fujitsu> yuri, run it as root.
<tonyyarusso> feugan3333 and jeed890: Same result.
<mhues> yuri: what is ext3st ?
<jeed890> do it then
<ph3r> Hey, I'm having trouble viewing my GUI after I log in with gnome. a Error box pops up and a terminal window loads, but no GUI. What's wrong?
<tonyyarusso> jeed890: I take it back.
<SWAT> bor, ping
<harfooz> MickMcMack, I wonder do I need to add the word "multiverse" at trhe end of the two lines for the 'universe' section?
<zilog> is it possible to update from ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 without having to download the CD? I can't find instructions for updating. :?
<tonyyarusso> jeed890: If I don't include sda at the end it's okay.
<Gnimsh> can someone help me install an nvidia driver to ubuntu please?  I'm following the instructions on the forum but am new to linux
<jeed890> ext3 is a type of file system
<MickMcMack> harfooz, yes. :)
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: could you post "sudo cat /etc/fstab" for me?
<Fujitsu> Gnimsh, have you seen the wiki instructions?
<jeed890> yer its ok
<MiSS_n00b> k
<yuri> ext3st is just the folder i put it in
<Gnimsh> no
<BenUrban> is it possible to install ubuntu from an existing linux system without having to reboot into the install environment?
<ph3r> Hey, I'm having trouble viewing my GUI after I log in with gnome. a Error box pops up and a terminal window loads, but no GUI. What's wrong?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Gnimsh about nvidia
<Gnimsh> I did !nvidia and the bot spit out a forum link
<x13> ph3r look at log`s
<Fujitsu> True.
<harfooz> MickMcMack, so it's different than what's on http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-gettingstarted
<Fujitsu> It didn't previously.
<navarone> graybandit> find out what bios you are using...when you boot up it will be on screen...usually Ami or Award and a number which is the version. Check if your bios has an updated version and read about updating or flashing bios.
<harfooz> ?
<mhues> yeah but what is ext3st ? cause that is what his fstab says
<ph3r> x13 logs? What specificly.
<Fujitsu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<proxosi> i think i messed firefox up
<Gnimsh> Fujitsu, what would be my cdrom drive in linux?
<graybandit> will do thanks
<Gnimsh> that's where I have the driver that I want to install
<Fujitsu> Gnimsh, /dev/cdrom is the device. /media/cdrom is where it is mounted.
<ph3r> I'm using irssi right now.. So, could you give me instructions on what to do so I can write it down?
<Fujitsu> proxosi, what is wrong?>
<ph3r> x13
<x13> ph3r start here /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jeed890> in ubuntu linux cd if just undercd rom most of the time
<yuri> fujitsu: ok its up and running as root
<harfooz> MickMcMack, found it!
<harfooz> Thanks!
<Gnimsh> so from the terminal window, which would I use?
<Fujitsu> yuri, find the partition.
<proxosi> fuji: i think i misplace one file
<MickMcMack> harfooz, no problem. :)
<Fujitsu> Gnimsh, to get to the cd drive?
<MiSS_n00b> feugan : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5493
<Silencer> do I need only kernel header to be able to manualy install nvidia new drivers ?
<yuri> fujitsu: yep
<Fujitsu> proxosi, what is it not doing?
<Gnimsh> yes
<dragoon> Silencer: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dragoon> all i did - works a treat
<linux_n00b_e> Guys I have a question: Anybody know about computer hardware?
<Silencer> dragoon,
<Silencer> I want new version
<proxosi> fuji: attempt to open firefox.. then u see loading in the bar and it just closed by it self
<dragoon> ah ok
<Dreamglider> making a new user and delete the one i used sucks, i have to reconfigure stuff all over again.
<Silencer> that has SLI options
<Fujitsu> yuri, right-click, delete it, recreate it as ext3.
<navarone> graybandit, when I last upgraded my bios I went to Asus and found updates...my bios was 1004...so I updated to 1006 which I read enables recognizing high drive capacity. Download update adn make boot disk...copy update to floppy and aflash.exe Boot w/floppy...run aflash and follow instructions
<dragoon> what about hardware?
<Silencer> not the old one 7667
<BenUrban> is it possible to install ubuntu from an existing linux system without having to reboot into the install environment?
<harfooz> MickMcMack, I'm coming from Debian to Ubuntu for this T42 laptop (never could get wireless to work :-( so I'm learning all the new Ubuntu-centric things.
<Fujitsu> proxosi, install the package libstdc++5
<MickMcMack> linux_n00b_e, fany being a bit more specific?
<yacc> Ok, what is the equivalent of postgresql-server-dev-8.0 in Ubuntu?
<MickMcMack> harfooz, I've also come from Debian.
<proxosi> fjui: wat that supposed to do?
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: now "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<linux_n00b_e> I just opened my box to add more RAm to it and I see that I have room for an extra harddrive....
<yatesy> yacc: search for it?
<licksjp> hello
<MickMcMack> harfooz, well, I still run Debian on my server - but Ubuntu seems to be a lot more desktop friendly.
<Fujitsu> proxosi, it is a library that the Mozilla.org build of Firefox requires.
<yacc> yatesy: Only debian packages available :(
<navarone> graybandit, your update will go similarly
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<zilog> does anybody know were I can find the update instructions from 5.04 to 4.10?
<proxosi> so it didnt come with the linux disc?
<Kyral> zilog: that would be a downgrade...
<Fujitsu> proxosi, if you run firefox in a terminal, you will see an error specifying that the library cannot be found.
<yacc> yatesy: no apt-file either in Ubuntu :(
<MickMcMack> feugan3333, did you just say... gedit?
* MickMcMack stabs.
<dubz> why go backwards
<Fujitsu> vim forever!
<licksjp> Is this english only chanel?
<jeed890> 5.04 is newer than 4.10 work it out
<Fujitsu> licksjp, yes.
<proxosi> wat the command to run firefox?
<zilog> kyncani, erm... indeed it would... I meant 5.04 to 5.10  :)
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: and add a line below the line that starts with /dev/hda1 (I'll paste it in a sec)
<Fujitsu> proxosi, firefox.
<feugan3333> MickMcMack: sure
<vectoralpha> hey, I had to recompile my kernel to install official nvidia drivers, there was a conflict with rivafb, and everything went just fine, rebooted into the kernel and everything including the network worked for a  few short seconds, then the network cut out, i tried dhclient to renew the ip, but it would not recieve the offer, although my ifconfig stills shows valid info i just can't connect, like the io for the card is disabled, any ideas?
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<yatesy> yacc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/postgresql-8.0 that what you're after?
<linux_n00b_e> On the hard drive that's already inside there is a power cord and a grey strip that connects the drive to the computer.
<proxosi> libXt.so
<myke> hey
<zilog> erm... I meant 5.04 to 5.10  :)
<mhues> thanks all, seeya later
<Gnimsh> brb
<proxosi> so i think i gotta replace that only?
<myke> how can i install the new firefox?
<Fujitsu> proxosi, strange.
<Dreamglider> zilog, you should do a dist-upgrade if i remember correct
<proxosi> yea i replaced
<proxosi> some .so
<Fujitsu> proxosi, search for that.
<myke> i just got the sources from www.getfirefox.com
<licksjp> I installed ubuntu japanese version
<MickMcMack> feugan3333, sorry - I'm just bitter about my hippie lecturer forcing HIS favourite apps down our throats. ;-OOO
<proxosi> oo how u search in ubuntu?
<linux_n00b_e> I want to put in another drive that I have, but I don't see an extra gre3y strip.
<licksjp> It's good
<Milk_> is there a GUI for searching for a file.. or something within nautilus?
<yatesy> aptitude search, apt-cache search
<jeed890> just get discs for 5.10 it should detect 5.04 and ungrade it for you
<linux_n00b_e> Any ideas?
<erUSUL> !tell zilog about breezy
<yatesy> using synaptic
* BenUrban hands MickMcMack a copy of emacs
<zilog> Dreamglider, on the command line? and that's it?
<yatesy> theres loads of ways :P
<Fujitsu> linux_n00b_e, there is generally an extra connector on the grey cable.
<dubz> milk -- just use locate
<proxosi> fuji: how do i search in ubuntu?
<navarone> Milk>Places in the top menu
* MickMcMack voids BenUrban and loads le Jedit.
<Dreamglider> zilog, yes it should be all
* BenUrban uninstalls java
<Milk_> dubz,  I love the CLI as much as any other, but that doesn't answer my question
<yatesy> proxosi: i just said if you read :P
<erUSUL> proxosi, locate or places>search
<linux_n00b_e> The black thing that connects to the hard drive?
<MickMcMack> BenUrban, emacs scares me. :(
<zilog> Dreamglider, well, I can do that. Cheers.  :)
<Milk_> navarone, I don't see a search there
* BenUrban prefers nano anyway
<BenUrban> nano, gedit, drpython
<yuri> fujitsu: arg. im gonna have to work on this later im running late. thanks for your help. Ill mess around with gparted when i get back
<dubz> milk -- under places ..search for files.make sure you've updatedb
<navarone> you don't have Search for files in places?
<BenUrban> SPE if it worked fully :/
<Fujitsu> Bye yuri.
<jeed890> linux_n00b_e wot u on about?
<yuri> fujitsu: thanks for your help
<MickMcMack> BenUrban, if you use nano, not pico, you are a fiend! A FIEND ses I. :-OOO
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: "/dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1               ext3    defaults,users "
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<Milk_> dubz, hrm.. I don't see a search option.. hrm..
<Fujitsu> VIM FOREVER!
* BenUrban uses nano and not pico
<MickMcMack> Fujitsu, AMEN.
<Fujitsu> Milk_, which version.
<MickMcMack> BenUrban, I am only kidding. :(
<Milk_> Fujitsu, breezy
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: keep the tabs the same as the above line
<Kyral> Emacs BITCH ;P
<vectoralpha> fujitsu vim is the way
<Fujitsu> Odd, Milk_.
<linux_n00b_e> Once I get the drive connected, how do I get ubuntu to recognize it with out having to re-install the OS?
<ydnar> hello
<Kyral> Emacs!
* BenUrban likes syntax hilighting
<NeoNmaNDK> hallo all... can i hav small help to install Java compilere and Java develpor tool ?
<dubz> vim is the way forward
<Fujitsu> VIm is the way.
<phiz__> is there a way to use the ubuntu install cd as a rescue disk?
<Fujitsu> VIm is better than sliced bread!
<MickMcMack> :O
<Kyral> By the Church of Emacs and Saint IGNUicous!
<erUSUL> Fujitsu, no need to shout you vim zealot XD (and btw use emacs) XXXDDD
<MiSS_n00b> ok done
<saber> Hello
<erUSUL> !editor
<ubotu> erUSUL: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<MickMcMack> I got shouted at by said lecturer for using vim once. -_-
<dubz> hello VIm is better then cheese
<navarone> Vim is nice but vigour is pretty hadny too...lol
<Fujitsu> Let us wage a holy war on Emacs!
<Kyral> Crap!
<dubz> argv i hate emacs
<BenUrban> navarone: it's spelled "vigor"
<jeed890> can anybody help me with a boot problem?
<BenUrban> jeed890: probably ;)(
<vectoralpha> fujitsu i had a bit of an issue with network after kernel rebuild and reboot..., it worked for a short while, and then cut out..., any ideas?
<Fujitsu> erUSUL, ubotu is nice, no?
<navarone> BenC, you must be American...<s>
<Milk_> jeed890, whats the problem?
* yatesy votes vim
<BenUrban> BenC?
<navarone> BenUrbna rather
<Kyral> Okay </EDITORWAR>!
<aaron> whats does it do better than vi?
<Fujitsu> WHat happens when you reboot again, vectoralpha?
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: then save, and we should be done. After reboot the drive should appear in the Places menu.
<yatesy> syntax hilighting :P
<Fujitsu> aaron, everything!
<proxosi> hmmm so i have libxt.so.6.0.0  and libxt.so.6 in usr/lib and /usr/lib32
<Kyral> Tetris built in, 'nuff said
<mhues> although emacs is a nice operating system that edits, I prefer it over vi, vim, or elvis
<BenUrban> lmao'
<Fujitsu> syntax highlighting is great!
<MiSS_n00b> ok cool thank you very much feugan :D
<navarone> nice...tetris built in...lol
<linux_n00b_e> Once I get the second drive installed, how do I go about reformatting it?
<BenUrban> mhues: emacs doesn't include a kernel....
<Kyral> *STOP THE EDITOR WAR NOW!!* ;P
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: No problem
<yacc> yatesy: Probably not. I need the server developement headers.
<jeed890> im running 5.04 dual boot with xp when i boot up i can get into xp but when i try to boot ubuntu it does not work
<NeoNmaNDK> #linuxin.dk
<erUSUL> Kyral, do not forget the doctor emacs ;)
<dubz> this is whats wrong with emacs ctrl + everything does different stuff
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: Test it with a reboot :-)
<Vekelar> hi
<vectoralpha> fujitsu everything comes up fine, i get into kde network works for a few short seconds, then it cuts out, no help with dhclient, and though my ifconfig is still good i can't connect to anything
<jeed890> any ideas?
<yatesy> yacc: how about http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/postgresql-8.0-plr then
<Vekelar> anyone has been able to configure an integrated bluetooth on laptop?
<yacc> yatesy: Not the normal server, but the headers needed to compile server extensions against.
<Fujitsu> vectoralpha, have you tried to bring it up/down using the command line?
<BenUrban> is it possible to install ubuntu from an existing linux system without having to reboot into the install environment?
<navarone> vector> are you usinf a usb modem?
<yatesy> yacc: just look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=postgresql&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all and see if any of that helps :)
<Fujitsu> BenUrban, unlikely.
<jeed890> anybody?
<BenUrban> Fujitsu: why not?
<Fujitsu> BenUrban, it is fiendishly difficult... Or it should be.
<vectoralpha> fujitsu am about to, but that may only temporarily resolve it, but I will go check
<jeed890> fujitsu u can but not with ubuntu
<feugan3333> wow, helping MissN00b was harder than I thought! :-)
<BenUrban> Fujitsu: my other linux is gentoo...it's not that difficult ;)
<jeed890> some others linux os's can do that
<vectoralpha> fujitsu ty
<MickMcMack> BenUrban, you could do it in qemu! :-O!
<pc22> whats the difference between fluxbox and gnome?
<proxosi> fujitsu: i have 2 copies of libxt.so.6.0.0  and libxt.so.6     in    /usr/lib and /usr/lib32
<linux_n00b_e> Anybody know how to reformat a second  harddrive thats been added to a box?
<BenUrban> and btw gentoo can do that
<BenUrban> with no problem
<MickMcMack> pc22, one's a WindowManager, one's a Desktop Environment...
<Fujitsu> pc22, about 200 megabytes/
<mhues> benurban, you could image the disk with dd
<BenUrban> linux_n00b_e: the same way you formatted the first one
<jeed890> linux_n00b_e u want to partition it
<Dreamglider> zilog, any luck ?
<BenUrban> mhues: image what disk?
<Necrocide> I might got a stupid question, but how do I add a trashcan to the desktop that works like a trashcan and shows an emtpy icon when its emtpy, and a full icon when its full?
<yacc> yatesy: It's curious, the search, when I enter postgresql source package, finds all packages derived from that source. All packages are there, just postgresql-server-dev-8.0 is displayed without a link.
<linux_n00b_e> I formated the original hard drive during the install. Now I want to add a second hard drive to the box that I already installed Ubuntu on....
<Vekelar> anyone has abeen able to make work an integrated bluetooth?
<Fujitsu> BenUrban: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromAnotherDistro
<BenUrban> ooh thanks
* BenUrban reads
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: do you know the drive name?
<mhues> well you booted into linux somehow right?
<yacc> yatesy: What does it mean when the search shows a package, but not linked?
<Fujitsu> Note the warning on the top, BenUrban!
<ideas1> does ubuntu-server exist for sparc64
<BenUrban> will do
<linux_n00b_e> no, it came from an older box that I had Windoze on.....
<erUSUL> linux_n00b_e, format the drive and add an apropiate line to fstab
<pc22> MickMcMack, and if i have fluxbox im still in gnome?
<yatesy> yacc: i've got a link to that package?!
<BenUrban> Fujitsu: well i do have 20gb unallocaed space for an ubuntu partition
<yacc> Me not?
<yatesy> yacc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libdevel/postgresql-server-dev-8.0 ?
<Razor-X> hmmm.. where does the alias to /dev/mixer live?
<MickMcMack> pc22, that's a possibility. ;-)
<bekelar> i don't know how to start
<Kyral> pc22: You can still use GNOME
<pc22> cool
<Kyral> pc22: wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<MickMcMack> pc22, you could even be running... Both at once!
<saber> how can i solve this error?
<saber> how can i solve this error? :symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_intern_static_string
<Kyral> Written partly by yours truly :D
<linux_n00b_e> What are the commands to reformat the second drive? I know how to add it to fstab, but I don't know what I would need to type in the Terimanl to reformat it to begin with....
<pc22> its like a theme?
<Necrocide> I might got a stupid question, but how do I add a trashcan to the desktop that works like a trashcan and shows an emtpy icon when its emtpy, and a full icon when its full? lol
<BenUrban> linux_n00b_e: fdisk /dev/hdb
<BenUrban> or similar
<Kyral> pc22: what is?
<erUSUL> linux_n00b_e, install gparted
<linux_n00b_e> I want to know the trashcan thing too!
<jeed890> necrocide if nobody answers it means nobody knows ;)
<Kyral> pc22: Its a Window Manager...
<BenUrban> jeed890: or nobody's paying attention
<BenUrban> ;)
<Kyral> way too long to get into right here, but gimme sec and I'll give you a link
<linux_n00b_e> Thanks BenUrban...
<Gnimshkins> Fujitsu?
<navarone> I was gonna say that ErUSUL
<oscarello> hi, im having a problem with my just installed ubuntu, everytime I want to use sudo I get: "unable to lookup via gethostbyname()"
<navarone> lol
<bigozs> i have a question: what is "add to meeting" in launchpad supposed to do ?
<Fujitsu> Gnimshkins, yes?
<jeed890> lol benurban i know nobodys listening to me but if not who gives a s***
<Kyral> Uhh...Add to a meeting? :P
<yacc> yatesy: But this page doesn't have a download link for the .deb :(
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: You first know its name, fdisk -l will help you there.
<BenUrban> haha
<saber> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_intern_static_string ------- help me!
<Gnimshkins> I can't really follow the binary instructions, cuz I don't have GUI, cuz it won't load my video card
<Kyral> pc22: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87276
<yacc> yatesy: apt doesn't find it either.
<Gnimshkins> so I'm restricted to using the terminal..
<Fujitsu> Gnimshkins, what video card?
<dragoon> what video card ?
<eduardo> alguem fala portugues do brasil?
<bigozs> Kyral: - i figured that out ;), but is it an IRC meeting?
<yatesy> yacc: oh right :) just use synaptic and make sure you've got the universe respositories added
<jeed890> seveas was helping me till he went unexpecttedly
<linux_n00b_e> You mean the product name?
<yacc> yatesy: I do have.
<Kyral> bigozs: I thinks its a RL meeting...
<mhues> jeed890: there is a way to do it
<yacc> yatesy: And synaptic is just the gui.
<Kyral> I duno I have never used that feature
<erUSUL> !tell eduardo about pt
<Gnimshkins> Fujitsu: nvidia geforce 6600 GT
<yatesy> yacc: ok use aptitude instead if you want CLI ;)
<Fujitsu> Gnimshkins, it should load.
<oscarello> hey geeks i want some helpplease
<jeed890> wot u on about mhues?
<jeed890> do what?
<dragoon> it loaded fine for me
<Fujitsu> oscarello, what is up?
<erUSUL> jeed890, what is the problem?
<eduardo> portugues-br
<Kyral> Who you callin' a geek?!
<dragoon> using the 'nv' module
<Kyral> ;P
<MickMcMack> oscarello, what's wrong?
<myke> anyone here use symantec norton ghost 9.0?
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: No, every partition on linux has a device name such as /dev/hda1
<Gnimshkins> I'm trying to loud it off a cd
<Razor-X> I'm a *nerd* understand? :P
<oscarello> fujitsu, hi, im having a problem with my just installed ubuntu, everytime I want to use sudo I get: "unable to lookup via gethostbyname()"
<Gnimshkins> and it tells me that the file is not found
<yacc> yatesy: What's the difference to apt?
<BenUrban> myke: i do at work sometimes
<mhues> jeed890: there is a way to set up the trashcan
<Razor-X> yacc: it's more effecient at what it does, and can manage packages better, especially removing packages
<Razor-X> yacc: also comes with a curses interface, if you're so inclined
<myke> BenUrban: for some reason i cnat get to where i need to make a ghost boot disk
<yatesy> what he said ;)
<harfooz> is there a page like the ubuntuguide.org that works for breezy?
<yacc> Razor-X: I like apt.
<myke> and i cant find the ghost.exe in order to make a other one
<BenUrban> myke: sorry dunno about that
* fishhead bbl got to go pickup a few cleaning materials at the dollar store and hit on the hot asian girl that works there :)
<yacc> Razor-X: apt just doesnt find my package.
<proxosi> yo guys my ff wont work.. running through terminal said it cant access libtxt.so and libext.so
<Razor-X> yacc: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then try to remove it, and then tell me just how much you love apt-get :)
<MickMcMack> yacc, apt-cache search YOURPACKAGE
<Razor-X> yacc: how hard is it to substitute aptitude for every instance of apt-get?
<MiSS_n00b> i just installed the nvidia drivers, and now after rebooting its gone down to 640x480 res and thats the only option in the res settings, anyone know how i can fix this?
<graybandit> navarone:  thanks much, just updated my BIOS, went from 7.6 to 8.20.  will try ubuntu install again.
<Kyral> Razor-X: actually that won't remove it
<linux_n00b_e> Right.... this is a new drive that I'm putting inside my box. I think the one that I have in already is hda1 and my swap is hda5, but I want to put in a second drive and reformat it so that I'll hae extra drive space.
<Razor-X> Kyral: exactly
<yacc> MickMcMack: There is no package as far as apt is concerned.
<Kyral> Kubuntu-Desktop is a metapack
<navarone> graybandit, okie gray...good luck
<Razor-X> Kyral: exactly
<yacc> And there is no download link on the package page :(
<Kyral> Apt won't remove the depends of MetaPacks
<Razor-X> Kyral: but aptitude does work with meta-packages
* Kyral falls down
<MickMcMack> yacc, apt-get update ?
<Kyral> if they aren't needed anymore
<yacc> MickMcMack: Doesnt help either.
<Kyral> if you install something that depends on KDE though
<proxosi>  brb
<Razor-X> and instead of apt-cache search, I just use aptitude search
<jeed890> erusul i have a booting problem scroll up to c wot it is
<yatesy> yacc: you SURE you have universe added?
<bekelar> anybody with a laptop of toshiba?
<Kyral> apt-cache is more fun
<Razor-X> really, I need only one command, ``aptitude'', and I'm happy that way :)
<MickMcMack> Kyral, amen.
<Razor-X> Kyral: because you have to strain your brain more?
<Kyral> lets see aptitude do this
<MickMcMack> Razor-X, how do you strain your brain more by using apt? O_o;;;;
<yacc> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "postgresql-server-dev-8.0"
<harfooz> I'm trying to install the typical restricted format stuff that I'd normally get from marillat if I was on Debian. How do I do that for Breezy? will the marillat repo work?
<Kyral> apt-cache rdepends gcc-4.0
<Razor-X> Kyral: also, do you know where the alias to /dev/mixer lives?
<MickMcMack> yacc apt-cache search postgres
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: the device name is probabily /dev/hdb1, but use "sudo fdisk -l" as I said earlier to make sure.
<yatesy> yacc: just do postgresql and look through them just to be sure then
<Fujitsu> !tell harfooz about RestrictedFormats
<bekelar> Kyral, the rdepends option what does?
<pc22> where can i find a list of window manager that is in ubuntu wiki?
<chrisx1> haha i uploaded 1.1gb in few hours
<linux_n00b_e> what does the -l part of fdisk do?
<Kyral> Tells you what directly depends on the package :D
<bekelar> thanks :)
<erUSUL> jeed890, "it does not work" it's not a good call for help. explain a little your problem
<MiSS_n00b> i just installed the nvidia drivers, and now after rebooting its gone down to 640x480 res and thats the only option in the res settings, anyone know how i can fix this?
<jeed890> mhues u here?
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: lists all the partitions in the partiton table and their device names
<erUSUL> !tell MiSS_n00b about fixres
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, you killed it!
<MiSS_n00b> ty
<Kyral> lol whoops
<Kyral> apt-cache rdepends perl :D
<MiSS_n00b> hehe yeah i'm good at killing stuff
<Dreamglider> hmm, i have a external usb hd enclosiure, i placed a dvd rom in it becaus i dont have one in my laptop, the usb port is 1.0 or 1.1 and it skipps/glitched when i try to playback in ubuntu i tried in windows and it played with out a glitch !
<BenUrban> can i share a /boot and /home between ubuntu and gentoo?
<bekelar> anyone could help me on configuring an integrated bluetooth?
<dragoon> BenUrban: most likley
<linux_n00b_e> oh!!! If I go into fstab and add the drive into the list, I can then use fdisk to reformat the drive. sweet!
<Fujitsu> BenUrban, why share a /boot?
<jeed890> erusul u said u can help go on den?
<BenUrban> dragoon: really? /boot too?
<erUSUL> Dreamglider, wellcome to the wonderfull world of linux usb stack ;)
<BenUrban> Fujitsu: because i know this kernel works with my hardware
<Fujitsu> erUSUL, true.
<dragoon> well if you think about it, it shouldnt make a difference
<proxosi> can someobyd tlel me a way to fix my firefox.. if there something wrong with libxt.so and libext.so
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<vectoralpha> fujitsu no luck on the manual down up for that card, any other ideas?
<dragoon> because you only need one copy of grub installed
<erUSUL> jeed890, i can try to help if you explain the problem
<Dreamglider> erUSUL, can i do anything about it ?
<Fujitsu> BenUrban, you should not use the same kernel for both!
<linux_n00b_e> I actually have two extra hard drives. Do you think that I could put both into the box?
<jeed890> i did
<BenUrban> meh
<BenUrban> ok
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, does it say nvidia or nv ?
<dragoon> yea im getting to that
<dragoon> :p
<jeed890> i will again then
<erUSUL> Dreamglider, probably not
<BenUrban> hmm well i can share /boot anyway, i guess
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: you can use fdisk without addin an entry to fstab, fdisk does not format the drive!
<Razor-X> oh back
<BenUrban> without sharing the kernel
<Dreamglider> erUSUL, why is it wonderfull then!!!
<BenUrban> since they both use grub
<Razor-X> Kyral: rdepends is not implemented in the command-line version of aptitude, but is easily viewable in the curses interface
<BenUrban> assuming i match the grub version
<raimian> i need some help setting up my asix ax88172 network adapter
<linux_n00b_e> So what command can I call from the terminal to re-format the drive?
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, ping ?
<Kyral> Razor-X: I find it inefficient
<Stork> how come my computer doesn't have a /dev/sd0 (where my ipod should be)?
<Razor-X> Kyral: you oftentimes need to view the reverse dependancies of a package?
<BenUrban> linux_n00b_e: depends what filesystem type you want
<Kyral> Razor-X: yes...if I am changing it
<linux_n00b_e> It's got Windoze on it and I want to completely erase it and use it for extra memory...
<Kyral> Version change
<jeed890> im running 5.04 dual boot (grub) wid xp i can boot into xp but not ubuntu i spoke to seveas about it he told me to get him some info i did he wanted the output of sudo fdisk -l i got that he wanted the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst i got that now wot ?
<linux_n00b_e> I want to use ext3, what Ubuntu uses now....
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: What format do you want to use (are you sharing the drive with a windows os?) ext3/fat32 ....
<Razor-X> Kyral: as in, creating a new package?
<BenUrban> linux_n00b_e: mke2fs -j iirc
<Kyral> Razor-X: I am a developer in training
<Fujitsu> jeed890, paste it.
<pc22> Kyral, any wm u can recommend other than flux
<Kyral> XFCE...
<Fujitsu> Blackbox.
<jeed890> which 1? fujitsu
<Razor-X> ratpoison :)
<Kyral> Enlightenment is supposed to be good
<erUSUL> jeed890, have you posted the files in pastebin?. can you post the links?
<Kyral> but I need FOOD!
<Fujitsu> jeed890, post them both.
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: mksfs.ext3 driveName  (but you still have not given us the drive name)
<jeed890> no i have not soz
* BenUrban gives Kyral a cookie
<Stork> how come my computer doesn't have a /dev/sd0 (where my ipod should be)?
<vectoralpha> fujitsu no luck on the manual down up
<jeed890> i know wot u will want
<Fujitsu> vectoralpha, what type of device is it/.
<jcole> lol, from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, wtf is that --> for i in `ls /dev/hd* | grep -e "hd\w$"`; do sudo fdisk -l $i; done
<linux_n00b_e> it's going to be hdb1
<MickMcMack> Enlightenment is most definately one sexy WM.
<Stork> how come my computer doesn't have a /dev/sd0 (where my ipod should be)?
<jeed890> the kernal line in menu.lst and first and last columns of the terinmal outpu
<erUSUL> Stork, /dev/sda0 or /dev/sda1
<jeed890> t
<jcole> why not just do and "fdisk -l"?
<jeed890> am i right?
<MiSS_n00b> pong!heh sorry MickMcMack hard to read this low res it says Driver          "nvidia"
<raimian> how do i set up my usb network adapter????
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, hmmz.
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: going to be?
<Fujitsu> jeed890, the entire files, please.
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, sec...
<jeed890> thatll take ages fujitsu
<linux_n00b_e> You have to add it to the fstab file in ordere for it to show up. Thats what I had to do for my USB stick...
<b3nw> Hi, I am trying to change my locale from DE to en_US, but I keep gettting this error: http://channels.debian.net/paste/1238  does anyone know how to fix it?
<vectoralpha> fujitsu 3com generic 10/100 nic, on eth0
<Fujitsu> jeed890, whaddaya mean?
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: the command is then "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1"
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Modes
<jeed890> plus in here it will be brokn up by other chat do it through pm
<Stork> erUSUL, thanks
<MickMcMack> And does it have your mode there?
<Fujitsu> Odd, vectoralpha. Home-build kernel? WHat version>
<MickMcMack> (Don't paste the entire output).
<eduardo> alguem do brasil?
<raimian> how do i do that
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell jeed890 about pastebin
<linux_n00b_e> Yeah, i said the drive is from another box and I'm putting it inside the one that I use Ubuntu on.....
<jeed890> im on xp now btw
<vectoralpha> fujitsu 2.6.12..., same current for kubuntu, on the same config minus rivafb support
<MiSS_n00b> Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" > it has that same line 6 times
<erUSUL> b3nw, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and make sure the ones you want gets generated
<Fujitsu> vectoralpha, very, very strange. Does it work on each bootup?
<erUSUL> ubotu: tell eduardo about pt
<proxosi> fuji: how do i acces my other partition by gui.. the only way i can do it is .. by sudo nautilus.. and access thru .. or through root terminal
<linux_n00b_e> is it mke2fs or mkesfs?
<vectoralpha> fujitsu for only a short while, yes
<jeed890> fujitsu explain "paste bin"
<feugan3333> linux_n00b_e: mksfs.ext3 will also do.
<BenUrban> linux_n00b_e: mkfs.ext3
<Fujitsu> jeed890, go to that site, and paste it there. THen past a link.
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, and you can't change the resolution? O_o;
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, what WM/DE are you using?
<jeed890> got it
<Fujitsu> proxosi, what filesystem.
<proxosi> fuji: i want to access ntfs
<MiSS_n00b> no it only has the 640x480 option
<slew> hi, how do i uninstall a program i compiled from source?
<Razor-X> Kyral: for that one reason, you'll resort to using deborphan, and you'll have to specify purge removing?
<MiSS_n00b> whats wm/de?
<Fujitsu> proxosi, why can't you access it as a normal user? DId you follow the instructions on the wiki?
<proxosi> fuji: i dont get it :(
<Razor-X> Kyral: you're going to have to manage two applications to specify what do with your packages, such as holding?
<b3nw> erUSUL - ty :)
<slew> MiSS_n00b, window manager, desktop environment
<Fujitsu> proxosi, did you follow the instructions on the wiki?
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, sorry - Windows Manager, or Desktop Environment.
<erUSUL> b3nw, np
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, GNOME, KDE, TWM etc.
<jeed890> fujitsu type da site name so i have itr right
<MiSS_n00b> gnome
* BenUrban is glad he already has a binary package of qemu
<proxosi> fujitsu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions ?
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, gimme a second.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell jeed890 about pastebin
<Fujitsu> proxosi, yes.
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<vectoralpha> fujitsu, i know its odd.., and i'm running out of ideas, if all else, any search string suggestions, and if you didn't get the previous message, it does do it at every boot
<graybandit> when burning the ubuntu ISO file in Nero, you just select the 'make bootable disk' option, correct?
<slew> !uninstall
<ubotu> slew: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Fujitsu> vectoralpha, very very very strange.
<slew> hehehe
<slew> !windmill
<ubotu> No idea, slew
<jeed890> itll still take forever i have 2 type it all up :(
<Fujitsu> jeed890, copy and paste it!
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, have you tried CTRL+ALT+ "numberpad: +"
<jeed890> i cant
<MiSS_n00b> nothing happens
<jeed890> i dont have the file!
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, hmmmz.
<linux_n00b_e> is there a way to put two Linux boxes on grid to increase processor power?
<jeed890> i have all of it on paper
<erUSUL> jeed890, you can boot up with a livecd
<dragoon> scanner
<dragoon> :p
<jeed890> yer i no but no internet on it
<Razor-X> linux_n00b_e: lookup MOSIX
<myke> can some one help me install the firefox 1.5?
<myke> i got the sources
* BenUrban recompiles qemu with softmmu enabled
<Razor-X> linux_n00b_e: or, if simply for compiling, distcc
<erUSUL> jeed890, have you got a knoppix or ubuntu livecd?
<jeed890> ubuntu
<slew> !newfirefox
<ubotu> No idea, slew
<slew> !firefox
<ubotu> slew: What?
<licksjp> r there gcc and qt in ubuntu??
<vectoralpha> fujitsu any ideas for google strings?
<Fujitsu> myke, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<proxosi> fuji: i dont get the part on the line          ls /dev/hd* | grep -e "hd\w$"`
<Fujitsu> vectoralpha, no.
<erUSUL> myke, search in the wiki there is a how to
<myke> thnx
<BenUrban> proxosi: grep is a filter
<MickMcMack> grep is a program.
* BenUrban forgets what \w is
<jeed890> just tell me wot lines u want?
<linux_n00b_e> Thanks guys!!! :)
<Fujitsu> proxosi, do you know the partition that you want?
<proxosi> fuji: yes , hda
<proxosi> fuji: hda
<Fujitsu> proxosi, partition, not disk. fdisk -l.
<proxosi> fuji: hda1
<licksjp> I want to install the qt in my ubuntu
<proxosi> fuji: heh?
<erUSUL> proxosi, it is clear that it skips partitions an shows only disks
<pizux> is someone on gxmame hehre?
<vectoralpha> fujitsu thanks for the help
<proxosi> ....
<Fujitsu> jeed890, we really need most of it to check for syntactical errors.
<proxosi> what that suppose to mean?
<Fujitsu> proxosi, OK.
<pizux> gxmame dont find my roms
<Fujitsu> proxosi, open up /etc/fstab as root.
<MiSS_n00b> is there a way that i can uninstall the nvidia drivers and reinstall them or something
<Debian> Hi i created a user on my ubuntu box.. how can i limit the privileges to that user?
<proxosi> how i open?
<Debian> make him only read ?
<proxosi> wat i type to open?
<Fujitsu> proxosi, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, what kernel are you using?
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, and what nvidia drivers?
<proxosi> ok done
<MiSS_n00b> kernal um
<BenUrban> wow qemu compiled awfully fast
<erUSUL> jeed890, the lines that begin with kernel in menu.lst and the output of fdisk -l
<Fujitsu> proxosi, is there a line mentioning ntfs?
<proxosi> yes
<slew> whats a good tutorial site? wiki dosent have answers to my question. =[
<proxosi> one line originally.. yesterday i add a extra line
<MiSS_n00b> 2.6.10-5-386
<MiSS_n00b> 2.6.10-5-386
<MiSS_n00b> 2.6.10-5-386 kernal
<MiSS_n00b> woopsy sorry guys
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, uname -r
<Fujitsu> proxosi, there should be something saying defaults on that line. Change it to defaults,umask=0222
<erUSUL> Debian, read what
<proxosi> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0                    << the first one that it did
<MickMcMack> Ah, ok.
<proxosi> the one i put          /dev/hda1	/media/hda1	ntfs	auto,users,exec,ro,umask=000	0	0	
<BenUrban> does ubuntu do netless installs?
<Razor-X> anyone know where the /dev/mixer alias lives? or if someone can get me alsa related entries into pastebin in their /etc/modprobe.d ?
<feugan3333> MickMcMack: your asking a noob what kernel they are using!
<MiSS_n00b> and the nvidia drivrs where from apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ydnar> what's the easiest way to setupi wifi in ubuntu?
<BenUrban> or do i have to compile tun/tap?
<dragoon> BenUrban: indeed
<Fujitsu> Just defaults,umask=0222 should do.
<BenUrban> ok good
<erUSUL> Debian, a normal user can only write in /tmp and her home
<Debian> erUSUL, only has access to read the files in his /home folder
<MickMcMack> feugan3333, I provided the command too!
<dragoon> it does netless.... :)
<erUSUL> mostly
<braniff> how do i start x applications from xterm in breezy badger ??
<MiSS_n00b> hey i knew the command;)
<proxosi> fuji: so i edit the first line?
<MickMcMack> :)
<feugan3333> MickMcMack: :-)
<Debian> erUSUL, could he see the other users folderS/
<Fujitsu> proxosi, yes.
<BenUrban> braniff: type the command and hit enter
<proxosi> fuji: the line where it mentions ntfs
<erUSUL> Debian, this is not possible
<Debian> erUSUL, okay thanks.
<BenUrban> Debian: if they are visible to everyone, they are visible to everyone
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: what graphics card again?
<BenUrban> lol
<BenUrban> i know, that wasn't helpful
<braniff> BenUrban,  i type the commands, but it says "cannot connect to X server"
<Debian> BenUrban, how ?
<erUSUL> Debian, it depends on how the owners of the folders has set up his permissions
<jeed890> ive posted the terminal output under jeed890
<Debian> BenUrban, how can i make it invisible to everyone expect the owner of the account.
<Razor-X> BenUrban: compiling tun and tap... wow, ages before I read docs about that :)
<BenUrban> Debian: chmod g-r-x o-r-x /home/* (iirc)
<raimian> how do i setup my asix ax88172 usb eternet adapter to access my network?????????????
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, ok -  apt-cache search nvidia | grep linux-restricted-modules    and look for the one that matches your kernel.
<BenUrban> not sure if that's the right syntax
<Fujitsu> OK, jeed890, wait a sec.
<MiSS_n00b> nvidia geforce2 mx/mx400
<Razor-X> raimian: you don't need that many question marks
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<Fujitsu> jeed890, which can't you boot?
<erUSUL> raimian, google is your friend
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: I've got exactly the same card. All I can say is good luck
<Debian> BenUrban, whats the (iirc) ?
<MickMcMack> MiSS_n00b, don't post the output though! :p
<Fujitsu> erUSUL, it is strictly forbidden to do that!
<BenUrban> Debian: if i recall correctly
<proxosi> fuji how i save change?
<Fujitsu> proxosi, click Save.
<MickMcMack> feugan3333, are the drivers in the legacy nvidia package?
<proxosi> fuji: i feel dumb now :(
<feugan3333> MickMcMack: yes but don't work
<erUSUL> Fujitsu, to do what?
<Fujitsu> erUSUL, to tell people to google it!
<jeed890> and the rest under same name u got it?
<pozdiy> elinks works only with sudo, persmissions are -rwxr-xr-x, error message is :"ERROR at interlink.c:444: connect() failed: 13 (Permission denied)", what to do?
<mibIV> Hi! Is there anyone who could help out with a wlan adapter?
<MiSS_n00b> it just says linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on 386
<feugan3333> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Fujitsu> Yes, jeed890. Which OS is unbootable jeed890?
<MiSS_n00b> i had them working ok before i reinstalled
<proxosi> fuji : wat next?
<jeed890> ubuntu xp is fine im on it now
<pozdiy> !tell mibIV about wifi
<jeed890> im running ubuntu on an usb hdd btw
<MiSS_n00b> the nvidia splash screen shows at startup
<chrisx1> Hey im wondering if any1 can give me 1 to 1 support installin some touchscreen drivers
<Debian> BenUrban, didnt work
<erUSUL> Fujitsu, for an specific hardware that maybe nobody else in the channel has google is the best answer. but if it is forbiden i won't do that again thanks for pointing it out
<BenUrban> Debian: what did it say?
<harfooz> I want to be able to check out the www.apple.com/trailers as well as play dvd's on this laptop -- will the instructions on http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-music-and-movies be all that I need to do, or is there something like an mplayer plugin for firefox that I need to install as well?
<Fujitsu> jeed890, I don't think USB booting is likely to work well...
<yatesy> why not?
<jeed890> well i tries partitioning mt internal hhd wid xp and ubuntu
<basti> hello
<BenUrban> Fujitsu: it depends entirely on the firmware
<basti> Where can I find the wine config file?
<jeed890> when i went to boot then grub had error 17
<BenUrban> basti: ~/.wine
<Fujitsu> BenUrban, yes. However I do not like USB disk booting.
<jeed890>   so that did not get as far
<BenUrban> that's a personal preference
<Fujitsu> jeed890, what is error 17?
<yatesy> most BIOSs these days are able to boot from usb
<phiz__> http://phiz.be/ubuntu/ anybody?
<jeed890> i dont know
<yatesy> if you don't like it, don't have it in your boot order ;)
<jeed890> it only says error 17 when grub trys to load
<jeed890> brb
<Fujitsu> Nice, phiz__. I don't know.
<hollywoodb> jeed890: google. 'grub error 17'
<dragoon> error 17 is it cant find the config iirc
<mibIV> Thanks!
<phiz__> not nice :-(
<harfooz> dvd playback is working! woo hoo!
* harfooz is happy for the sucess!
<erUSUL> phiz__, have you tried to switch to an vt to see the error msg? (with crtl + Alt + Fn)
<jeed890> bak so?
<kung> gn8
<Lewix> does someone has the dvd iso in his comp ?
<proxosi> fujitsu: what i do after i save?
<jeed890> wot u come up with?
<Razor-X> is the Breezy version of xpdf broken?
<Fujitsu> proxosi, sudo umount /dev/hda1, then sudo mount /dev/hda1
<BenUrban> does this look right?  xhost +; sudo qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -enable-audio -boot c; xhost -
<QMario> How do I find my external IP Address?
<Fujitsu> Razor-X, I don't think so.
<jeed890> so solution?
<psi> Razor-X, works here
<proxosi> fuji: through root? or user?
<BenUrban> QMario: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<Fujitsu> QMario, 68.201.249.213
<Razor-X> psi: when I start it up, I guess the interface color has changed to blue, and part of the screen refuses to refresh
<QMario> BenUrban, sorry I meant without the Internet.
<BenUrban> lmao
<BenUrban> ah
<QMario> How did you know?
<Lewix> damn I can on.y the dvd iso from one mirror in the official website, but the file is corrupted
<BenUrban> QMario: irc knows all
<BenUrban> ;)
<QMario> What does "lmao" mean?
<erUSUL> jeed890, i think that somebody says that booting from usb is not well supported :(
<jeed890> found error
<BenUrban> laghing my a** off
<Fujitsu> IRC does know all...
<Razor-X> QMario: laughing my ass off
<Lewix> I need someone to dcc me the dvd iso
<jeed890> its 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<jeed890> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<BenUrban> Lewix: are you insane?
<erUSUL> Lewix, you can try to fix it with bt
<psi> Razor-X, freaky. i have no idea what might cause that.
<Fujitsu> Lewix, inadvisable. Download it from HTTP/FTP!
<QMario> Fujitsu, how did you do that?
<chrisx1> hey i have a touchscreen and i got drivers but they only give help for red hat will they work on ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Or Jigdo.
<Fujitsu> Or bittorrent,.
<jeed890> so anybody gonna help?
<Razor-X> QMario: I never really use it though, because I never really go in public and say ``lmao'' or ``lol'', every word I use on IRC, I use in public :)
<Fujitsu> chrisx1, possibly.
<Fujitsu> jeed890, I have no idea.
<Razor-X> psi: I tried a reinstall... maybe if I clean my package cache
<BenUrban> QMario: --> QMario (n=qmario@cpe-68-201-249-213.houston.res.rr.com) has joined #Ubuntu
<BenUrban> that's how he knew
<QMario> Is there a program I can download, that can show me my IP address?
<jeed890> well wot about with my usb problem ?
<erUSUL> jeed890, what are you trying to do know
<dragoon> ifconfig ?
<QMario> I thought as much...
<dragoon> :p
<Chousuke> I've heard people say "asdfasdf" IRL
<Jowi> jeed890: what are you trying to mount? are you sure that grub config is pointing a partition and not the disk itself?
<QMario> Dragoon, external.
<Necrocide> If I want to increase my swap partition, can I then just increase the size of my partition?
<phiz__> erUSUL: is there a way to verify that grub is installed correctly before i reboot the install? or a way to use the cd as a rescue disk if grub was not installed correctly?
<PoYoX> hi all!
<dragoon> im sure you could make something
<Agrajag> Necrocide: you could just make a swap file
<Fujitsu> PoYoX: Hi.
<Lewix> BenUrban: im downllaoding it from bt since 3days
<Lewix> I cant strand it
<jeed890> when fujitsu said usb booting is s*** i said when i tried it  on 1 hdd it did not work either so back to the usb problem
<Lewix> too slow
<Lewix> 1kb
* Arthur_Dent kills Agrajag
<Fujitsu> DOes Ubuntu do Jigdo? I have forgotten...
<PoYoX> anybody some experiencies with dapper ??
<erUSUL> phiz__, you can use the livecd to install grub afterwards
<Necrocide> Agrajag, can you explain a bit further?
<johnsie2k> whats the best all-in-one c++ ide for gnome?
<Necrocide> I'm new to Linux
<feugan3333> Lewix: You can see your ip address with the ifconfig command
<QMario> pm ubotu
<Fujitsu> johnsie2k, probably Anjuta.
<johnsie2k> thanks i'll give it a try
<Lewix> feugan3333: and ?
<Lewix> k
<Lewix> 1s
<phiz__> erUSUL: when i boot it just sits a GRUB and waits there
<phiz__> it doesn't show the splash screen or anything
<proxosi> fuji: i finished with           sudo umount /dev/hda1, then sudo mount /dev/hda1
<jeed890>  how about just solving wot i posted of on paste bin?
<Agrajag> Necrocide: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile && sudo mkswap /swapfile && sudo swapon /swapfile
<feugan3333> Lewix: so what's does the program do extra?
<BenUrban> Agrajag: ummm
<Agrajag> I have to leave now so I'll leave the adding of the fstab line as an excersize for you
<Fujitsu> proxosi: ?
<jeed890> anybody solved that ?
<Agrajag> er
<Agrajag> yeah
<BenUrban> Necrocide: i strongly recommend you specify a size limit to dd :P
<Agrajag> forgot a bit there didn't I, I'm in a hurry
<Necrocide> dd is the size?
<proxosi> cool it worked
<proxosi> fuji: i love you!
<Agrajag> Necrocide: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile && sudo mkswap /swapfile bs=1M count=1024 && sudo swapon /swapfile
<braniff> i can't start any x apps from an xterm running in gnome...they all give errors about not being able to connect to the x server...any ideas ??
<erUSUL> phiz__, whaen you boot the livecd?
<chrisx1> Fujitsu, Where is the x config file?
<Fujitsu> Doesn't everyone, proxosi, doesn't everyone...
<Agrajag> Necrocide: that would make 1 gigabyte of swap
<Fujitsu> chrisx1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MickMcMack> Night all! o/
<Agrajag> wckbicbiv
<Necrocide> Can I really just paste that into the terminal?
<Agrajag> DAM
<BenUrban> Agrajag: dd needs the limit
<QMario> The situation is that I have a computer without either GNOME or KDE and I want to see how I can get that computer's external IP Address.
<proxosi> fuji: i love u the most ! :) :8
<Fujitsu> Night MickMcMack.
<BenUrban> lol
<Agrajag> likeI said, I'm rushing here
<jeed890> fujitsu have u seen wot i posted?
<Fujitsu> QMario, is it directly connected to the modem?
<Necrocide> Hmm..
<Agrajag> Necrocide: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=1024 && sudo mkswap /swapfile && sudo swapon /swapfile
<BenUrban> QMario: do you want the local address or the public one?
<Agrajag> OK
<Fujitsu> jeed890, yes, but I have no experience with USB, or even much SCSI.
<Agrajag> THAT one will work
<erUSUL> QMario, ifconfig
<Agrajag> asfkj
<proxosi>   does ubuntu come with a mediaplayer?
<Fujitsu> proxosi, mplayer?
#ubuntu 2005-12-13
<erUSUL> proxosi, with a few
<Agrajag> totem
<dragoon> how do i play video in ubuntu
<BenUrban> proxosi: it comes with several afaict
<jeed890> so im bugered :'(
<johnsie2k> Qmario are you suig a router?
<Agrajag> ok
<QMario> BenUrban, public.
<johnsie2k> using
<Jowi> QMario: if it is connected straight to a modem: ifconfig. if it is connected to a router: login to the router and check.
<QMario> Yes, a router.
<Shady> Hello everyone. Anyone ever had problems with wi-fi and ubuntu, because I've been fooling around with it for a while and it hasn't worked.
<dragoon> i downloaded  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Fujitsu> Shady, what type of card/encryption?
<dragoon> and installed it
<dragoon> still - video doesnt play
<johnsie2k> then cant you use luynx to log into the router and get the ip from there?
<Necrocide> Agrajag, what is "/dev/zero"? Where does it take the swap space from? (I'm still running two partitions, windows/linux)
<BenUrban> QMario: if you have links or lynx you don't need kde or gnome
<Shady> Atheros/WEP
<johnsie2k> lynx
<Debian> BenUrban, dude my fiend can see my home folder! how
<Fujitsu> URGH. lynx is bad. links is good.
<harfooz> how do I get firefox to use the mozilla-mplayer plugin to play trailers?
<Razor-X> Fujitsu: it's a choice
<BenUrban> Debian: ls -ld ~
<Shady> Fujitsu, atheros/wep
<Fujitsu> Shady, how have you been playing with it?
<Razor-X> I prefer lynx, personally
<BenUrban> check the permissions bits
<QMario> Media Player Connectivity Extension.
<chrisx1> Fujitsu, where do i put this in xorg.conf
<chrisx1> 2. Add the following line to the ServerLayout Section: Inputdevice  touchscreen1 SendCoreEvents
<dnB> Lewix, :P
<Debian> BenUrban, drwxr-xr-x  28 root root 4096 2005-12-07 19:05 /root
<chrisx1> ?
<BenUrban> Debian: ...
<BenUrban> Debian: you're using sudo
<Shady> Fujitsu, Well I've reset it, and redid all the passwords, made sure I had the right WEP key and then I put the info on my network connections and it doesn't connect
<Lewix> yo dnB
<BenUrban> but why is /root visible to everyone anyway?
<Jowi> chrisx1: you just pasted your answer.
<erUSUL> chrisx1, in the ServerLayout Section?
<Fujitsu> Jowi, basically, yes.
<BenUrban> Debian: chmod 700 /root
<dnB> Lewix, no help yet eh
<chrisx1> i see no serverlayout section
<Debian> BenUrban, ok i removed sudo
<Debian> drwx---r-x  48 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 2005-12-08 01:02 /home/ubuntu
<chrisx1> erUSUL, found it silly me lol
<phiz__> those are silly permissions
<BenUrban> ah so i didn't have the syntax quite right
<Jowi> chrisx1: look at the bottom of the xorg.conf: Section "ServerLayout" is there
<Fujitsu> chrisx1, I see Section "ServerLayout"
<BenUrban> Debian: chmod o-r-x /home/ubuntu
<Lewix> dnB:nope
<BenUrban> phiz__: i got the chmod syntax wrong
<phiz__> chmod 770 /home/ubuntu
<BenUrban> phiz__: i told him to do g-r-x o-r-x
<Debian> whats o-r-x ?
<phiz__> oh
<kandinski> I just installed the ATI binary drivers (Ubuntu Breezy package on an updated Ubuntu Breezy system) on my athlon 1200 with a generic ATI 9200. They work fine for GL.
<phiz__> o = other/world
<kandinski> However, videos on Totem look like ass and TVtime craps out upon loading. Any fix?
<erUSUL> Debian, if you want to make sure that only you caqn see your files do chmod -R 700 $HOME
<Fujitsu> I know not, kandinski.
<BenUrban> kandinski: i suggest you get some videos that do not depict ass
<chrisx1> if i already have an InputDevice Section should i inslude my text there or make another?
<Fujitsu> chrisx1, include it like the others.
<erUSUL> Debian, and then add umask=077 to your .bashrc
<dragoon> mm good ol vlc
<kandinski> BenUrban: you are funny. I got videos showing horse. It still looks like ass.
<BenUrban> haha
<erUSUL> chrisx1, add it to the existing one
<Debian> erUSUL, whats the .bashrc :/
<Razor-X> Debian: it's the file that contains the preferences for BASH
<erUSUL> Debian, it is a file for configuring the comand line (bash)
<Debian> Razor-X, where is it located?
<Razor-X> Debian: ~/.bashrc
<Razor-X> :)
<erUSUL> Debian, setting the umask makes all your new files get the restrictive permisions
<Debian> erUSUL, im in the file.. where do i actually put it?
<BenUrban> correct me if i'm wrong, but doesn't .bashrc apply only to interactive shells?
<gimmulf> !tor
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, gimmulf
<BenUrban> haha
<Fujitsu> I like it!
<Razor-X> BenUrban: I believe you are correct
<`Evil> hello
<harfooz> totem keeps trying to play the apple trailers, and I want the mozilla-mplayer plugin to do it. I've install the plugin -- how do I tell ff to use mplayer rather than totem?
<BenUrban> in which case, you want .bash_profile
<chrisx1> brb tryin this thing
* erUSUL thinks that people should read introductory unix docs...
<Fujitsu> `Evil, Hi.
<`Evil> who use the zd1211 chipset please
<Razor-X> erUSUL: reading is too pass\`{e}
<Razor-X> :)
<BenUrban> \`{e}?
<dnB> Lewix, exactly what problem are you having? are you seeing anything at all? when does the screen go blank? what laptop are you using?
<Razor-X> BenUrban: that's LaTeX to render an `e' with a grave accent
<BenUrban> ah
<Fujitsu> Razor-X. Yay. LaTeX.
<BenUrban> you and your \LaTeX
<erUSUL> Debian, whatever you like the line should read 'export umask=077'
<Razor-X> BenUrban: yeah, I use it to do all my homework :)
<BenUrban> ...
* BenUrban swats Razor-X for having that kind of time
<Razor-X> BenUrban: it takes time?
* BenUrban gets a nasty cut on his hand
<Fujitsu> Razor-X: I like the version numbers... 3.14159...
<Razor-X> I wasn't aware 1 minute was substantial time
<`Evil> no one ?
<Razor-X> Fujitsu: yeahp :)
<Debian> do i put export umask=007 or umask=007 ?
<BenUrban> Debian: export umask=007
<erUSUL> Debian, with export
<Shady> Fujitsu, You have any idea of what could be going on?
<Fujitsu> Shady, not an inkling.
<BenUrban> Debian: but put it in ~/.bash_profile, not ~/.bashrc
<navarone> firefox
<Shady> agh.
<BenUrban> you will then have to log out for it to take effect
<Lewix> dnB: the screen with differents options appears(f1,expert,install,live cd,enter) ...well I've tried all of these options, at the beginning it's as if it's going to work, it loads stuff and then the screen goes dark and nothing
<dnB> Lewix, that model is your laptop?
<BenUrban> does anyone know how to get qemu to not use full screen?
* BenUrban already tried -no-full-screen
<erUSUL> Debian, i was mistaken use a line like this 'umask 077'
<mibIV> Hi! I've tried to follow the WiFi-wiki but my wlan adapter won't show up with iwconfig...
<Lewix> toshiba something, anyway it's supposed to work I've checked and I've already try knoppix on it
<Debian> ok im lost now
<BenUrban> Debian: edit your ~/.bash_profile
<Debian> ok geat my friend can access my /root/ folder too
<dnB> lol Lewix toshiba what?
<Razor-X> mibIV: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<BenUrban> add the following line somewhere: "umask 077"
<BenUrban> (without the quotes)
<USCRyan> *QUESTION* im trying to install java runtime, how do i know if i want the linux or the linux RPM? basically, what is RPM?
<mibIV> Razor-X: Just installed it.
<BenUrban> USCRyan: rpm = redhat package manager
<Debian> BenUrban, 077 or 007 ?
<BenUrban> Debian: 077
<Lewix> dnB: Satellite toshiba M40/M45 series
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<USCRyan> benurban, thanks
<Debian> BenUrban, what does it do
<Debian> ?
<BenUrban> Debian: then do this: chmod -R o-r-w-x $HOME
<Razor-X> mibIV: have you used ``modprobe ndiswrapper'' ?
<BenUrban> Debian: makes it so that all files you create in the future are only readable by you
<Debian> BenUrban, ok done.
<BenUrban> by default
<mcmunt> *Help: Each time I insert a CD it appears on the desk top but will not play or view properly??
<BenUrban> Debian: then you'll need to log out and log back in
<Debian> BenUrban, ok great.. but my friend has entered my /root/ folder
<BenUrban> lol
<Jowi> mcmunt: what type of cd?
<Debian> and he can enter all other folders exept ubuntu
<mcmunt> Jowi: A normal music CD
<mibIV> Razor-X: It says "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Debian> what?
<mibIV> "
<Debian> :/
<BenUrban> Debian: sudo chmod -R g-r-x /root
<BenUrban> Debian: sudo chmod -R o-r-x /root
<Jowi> mcmunt: can you play it in gnome-cd ?
* navarone is liking Enlightenment
<Razor-X> mibIV: ``sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'' ?
<Debian> BenUrban, what was the lol for? :p
<BenUrban> Debian: i noticed that /root was visible before
<Razor-X> I wonder if I'm the *only* Ubuntu user using ratpoison as a wm
<Razor-X> :)
<Shady> I'm having trouble accessing my... Access point. I've reset it and re-did the WEP key, and even then it doesn't want to work. It had at one time, but when I booted today it didn't
<Jowi> lol probably Razor-X
<mibIV> Razor-X: Yep. Or rather, "modprobe ndiswrapper" in a root-terminal, but still...
<mcmunt> Jovi: Not sure, it plays in Banshee but I can't rip it with Rythmbox or Grip or view it through the desktop icon. Mount problem?
<Razor-X> mibIV: ah
<Razor-X> mibIV: what does a ``locate ndiswrapper | grep ko'' show up?
<Debian> BenUrban, ok
<Debian> BenUrban, so its all good now
<Debian> ?
<BenUrban> should be
<chrisx1> ./elocalX: cannot execute binary file
<chrisx1>  Any Ideas?
<Jowi> mcmunt: maybe. the cdrom entry in /etc/fstab should be something like this: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<mibIV> Razor-X: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<`Evil> who got a trendnet wifi usb key please?
<chrisx1> ./elocalX: cannot execute binary file Any Ideas?
<Kyral> chmod +x?
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> anyone have recommendations for wireless pci cards?  i need to jump to a store and buy one soonish
<Razor-X> mibIV: try ``sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko''
<Kyral> holycow: Athereos ones are supported via MadWifi
<dragoon> holycow: the atheros ones have good linux support
<b_e_n_z> holycow, any ralink based cards
<holycow> aha okay, atheros require no firmware downloads and config ... all autodetected, right?
<mcmunt> Jowi: Mmmm thats what it says . . . strange. Banshee seems to have no problems ripping it either.
<Kyral> holycow: in the packaged Linux Kernels
<Kyral> I mean you'll have to config for the Wireless Net you want to connect to
<Jowi> mcmunt: can soundjuicer rip it as well? problems with only that cd or any others as well?
<mibIV> Razor-X: Hmm... I either get an error message or a weird ">" prompt...
<holycow> Kyral, yeah wifi radar makes that easy :)
<holycow> allright thankya!
* Kyral shrugs
<mibIV> Razor-X: ?
<Kyral> I only use mine at home
<Comrade_Vladimir> any one have a m robe 500i here that can tell me about it
<Razor-X> mibIV: hmmm
<Comrade_Vladimir> i no its not reall ythe channel
<Razor-X> mibIV: hit enter, I guess
<Razor-X> mibIV: or try ``sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko''
<mcmunt> Jowi: Not sure I know other CDs have worked. Will try some others later to try and nail it. Thanks for the help.
<Kyral> Modprobe is better Razor-X
<Razor-X> mibIV: or just simply ``cd /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'' and then ``insmod ndiswrapper.ko''
<Razor-X> Kyral: modprobe refuses to work
<Kyral> oh
<Razor-X> Kyral: in my experience, I've found that after you insmod, modprobe suddenly finds the driver
<Razor-X> :)
<Kyral> Razor-X: did he set it up with NDiswrapper Utils?
<n1nj4-TaNten> any1 here need som help
<Kyral> you should sudo depmod -a
<Razor-X> Kyral: I 'unno
<Comrade_Vladimir> no one has one? hmm ill try another channel
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have just instaleld a basic debian system
<Razor-X> Kyral: these are my own experiences
<Jowi> mcmunt: no probs. might be that the cd is burnt very tight and that the cdrom-player has problem reading it or something. Stranger things have happened.
<n1nj4-TaNten> and i want to change my soruce file
<mibIV> Razor-X: bash: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko: is not a directory
<n1nj4-TaNten> so i can get ubuntu
<n1nj4-TaNten> how do i do that?
<bobbyd_> hi
<n1nj4-TaNten> !source
<ubotu> rumour has it, source is to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also.
<Kyral> ubotu tell n1nj4-TaNten about easysources
<Kyral> ubotu tell n1nj4-TaNten about easysource
<Razor-X> mibIV: errr :P ``cd /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper'' ``sudo insmod ndiswrapper.ko''
<bobbyd_> what's the easiest way to connect to a windows vpn from ubuntu?
<bobbyd_> is there some GUI app to do it?
<dragoon> n1nj4-TaNten: you download the ubuntu iso?
<Kyral> n1nj4-TaNten: listen to ubotu
<Javalio> hi i have a question
<bushito> how can i change my screen resolution??
<Javalio> does ubunut support the ati x700 pro graphics adapter
<Kyral> Javalio: how old is that...
<mibIV> Razor-X: insmod: error inserting 'ndiswrapper.ko': -1 Invalid parameters
<erUSUL> !tell bushito about fixres
<Kyral> it SHOULD
<dragoon> yea it should
<Kyral> but as if fglrx does is another story
<n1nj4-TaNten> breezy or Hoary??
<n1nj4-TaNten> what is the difference?
<testmach1ne> breezy
<proxosi> yo guys.. after i mount the partition.. i add antoher hd into the seconday main... but i cant see it in linux
<dragoon> breezy
<testmach1ne> breezy is newer
<n1nj4-TaNten> :p lol thx
<proxosi> bios see its but ubuntu doesnt
<Razor-X> mibIV: hmmm....
<Javalio> 5.10
<miki_> hola!!!
<Javalio> like i just ttied to start it up and x wouldnt start
<Razor-X> mibIV: did you compile the module?
<Kyral> 5.10 == Breezy
<erUSUL> proxosi, no /dev/hdc??
<erUSUL> proxosi, no /dev/hdd??
<proxosi> how do u list the hd u have?
<miki_> ay alguien ke able espaol!!??
<proxosi> forgot the command
<Kyral> sudo fdisk -l
<Razor-X> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kyral> miki_: #ubuntu-es
<chrisx1> hey where can i get curses/ncurses from
<proxosi> it doesnt show there
<Kyral> hmm
<miki_> ahhhh
<miki_> va
<bobbyd_> anyone?
<mibIV> Razor-X: I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto - no more, no less.
<Kyral> check your Bios settings
<Kyral> bobbyd_: what is it?
<n1nj4-TaNten> on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic what is the second thing ubuntu supported packages
<erUSUL> proxosi, ls /dev/hd*
<chrisx1> hey where can i get curses/ncurses from
<n1nj4-TaNten> should i marke the other 4 sqares
<ubuntuking> hello all
<n1nj4-TaNten> Packages
<n1nj4-TaNten> sources
<Razor-X> chrisx1: aptitude search curses
<Kyral> n1nj4-TaNten: yah
<bobbyd_> Kyral, bobbyd_ what's the easiest way to connect to a windows vpn from ubuntu?
<proxosi> hd*?
<MiSS_n00b> !tell MiSS_n00b about nvidia
<Kyral> Everything before ALL REPOS BELOW THIS LINE are official and supported
<n1nj4-TaNten> on my laptop how do i edit the soruce list now?
<harfooz> hi all -- I got mplayer to work as the default player of the apple.com/trailers videos: moved the totem-related files from the mozilla plugins directory.
<Kyral> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<n1nj4-TaNten> oki sorry for asking what is sudo?
<Kyral> ubotu: tell n1nj4-TaNten about RootSudo
<siorai> okay, so how do I rip entire images, ie , ISO s?
<mibIV> Razor-X: Perhaps if I reboot the system again?
<Razor-X> mibIV: unfortunately, I'm going to have to leave for a bit
<Kyral> n1nj4-TaNten: our friendly bot has provided a nice link
<erUSUL> proxosi, * a shell wilcard
<Kyral> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kyral :)
* erUSUL thinks that people should read introductory unix docs...
<mibIV> Razor-X: Ok. Thanks, anyway!
<proxosi> erusul: i see hda hda1 2 5       hdc 1 2 5
<Kyral> erUSUL: you mean the 50lb Unix Manuals?
<Razor-X> Kyral: no, like reading man pages :)
<chrisx1> Why Cant Linux Be As Easy As Windowz?
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> chrisx1....
<siorai> 'cause then linux would suck too
<siorai> \; )
<Kyral> I can be
<Kyral> s/I/it
<Razor-X> chrisx1: ``Why can't I get free money?''
<erUSUL> Kyral, hdc is the second disc you were talking about, right?
<Kyral> huh?
<Kyral> wha?
<chrisx1> u can
<chrisx1> rob a bank?
<djk_> Razor-X: because you're not good looking :p
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> chrisx1: The reason I stick around now is because I believe in it
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Kyral> I make a difference. I can't with MS
<Comrade_Vladimir> any one have a m robe 500i here that can tell me about it
<lordlucless> Net access appears slower on my newly-installed ubuntu box than my windows one. Anyone kno what could cause that?
<Kyral> I think it may be a Firefox issue
<Jowi> chrisx1: you just have to re-think since it is a different operating system. once you get use to it it will become second nature, just as windows appear for you now.
<Kyral> chrisx1: I can't use Windows anymore
<Kyral> I am serious
<chrisx1> i find windows umm
<lordlucless> Kyral, was that to me?
<chrisx1> a little annoying
<feugan3333> Does "apt-get --reinstall packageName" replace config files
<Kyral> lordlucless: the first thing I said yes
<chrisx1> the fact u cant run half the stuff u can on linux on windows
<Kyral> feugan3333: no
<lordlucless> ta, Ill whack in another browser and see if its better then
<Kyral> feugan3333: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <packagename> does :D
<ubun-newbie> how do i make a tcp connection
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: what kind
<feugan3333> Kyral: Thanks
<lymz> hey folks, what's a good xml viewer?
<erUSUL> lymz, emacs ;)
<Kyral> lymz: uhh...Firefox?
<chrisx1> lolz think my isp tryin to cut my net off
<chrisx1> :P
<ubun-newbie> tcp syn connection
<erUSUL> lymz, mlview
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: again what kind
<Kyral> why
<erUSUL> ubun-newbie, programming??
<chrisx1> cos they was told to take payment from direct debit and havent
<Jowi> lordlucless: i think you can change some settings in firefox; about:config for that. could also be that ubuntu's got ipv6 support set up. I heard some people say that ipv6 is the thief. i haven't seen the difference myself.
<ubun-newbie> sort of
<lymz> say i want to open an opendocument file, (which is xml), firefox didn't display it
<chrisx1> so the bill hasnt been payed like they was told
<chrisx1> but o well
<chrisx1> they have trouble
<erUSUL> lymz, have you unzipped it?
<lymz> erUSUL, no, i didn't realize it was zipped
<spola> and since he absolutely wanted to make music i decided to give him a street organ and a violin. the latter, he responded, sounds terrible and he happily walked away with the turning organ. and that, my friend, is the tragedy of the operating system
<GTroy> ok this is gonna sound crazy, but how do I find my **user_name** as compared to my actual user name?
<lordlucless> Jovi: Ta, Ill have a look at that
<Kyral> GTroy: huh?
<GTroy> told you it was gonna sound crazy
<Jowi> GTroy: in a terminal "whoami"
<Kyral> Yah it does lol
<djk_> spola: what the deuce?
<GTroy> Jowi: cool thanks
<GTroy> that'll give me my actual user name?
<erUSUL> GTroy, that give you the user the system thinks you are
<Jowi> GTroy: ummm, i have the same loginname and username so i guess.... test it
<GTroy> that's the way (I think) mine is setup too
<Jowi> GTroy: "id -n" works too
<spola> djk_, i dunno i always thinks thats appropriate when someone compains linux is harder than windows :-p
<djk_> spola: oh, I prefer mentioning that Microsoft has the same abbreviation as Multiple Sclerosis. In a way, they are similar.
<GTroy> Jowi: cool
<Jowi> GTroy: id --help for more
<ompaul> djk_, not really in line with the CoC
<djk_> ompaul: uhm?
<ompaul> we will out nice them
<GTroy> Jowi: that's what I needed
* Jowi nods
<Debian> people cant download files from my webserver why ??
<Debian> its all locked
<ompaul> djib,  https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0
<djk_> ompaul: uhm, check out the symptoms of MS and what they may lead to and compare it to windows ;)
<proxosi> yo guys.. hhow can i dl firefox?
<proxosi> in ubuntu?
<proxosi> or update or reinstall
<ompaul> proxosi, it is there
<spola> Debian, what error do you get ? does your apache have read access to the files ? not behind a firewall ?
<proxosi> ompaul:  i know that
<Jowi> proxosi: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jowi> proxosi: apt-get --help for more options
<ompaul> proxosi, as Jowi said but I don't understand your first question now
<Debian> spola, no the site works fine .. but people just cant download files
<Debian> i dont know what access it has
<Debian> and the error is ou don't have permission to access /802.rm on this server.
<djib> ah, c'est pas pour moi
<ompaul> !dr
<ubotu> ompaul: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Jacque1> hello guy's. I've a problem with my display... if i go tho the console its somehow displaced... somebody an idea?
<spola> Debian, whats in the apache error log ?
<Jowi> Jacque1: are you using a LCD monitor or CRT?
<ompaul> Jacque1, can you give more detail or a screenshot?
* ompaul points at jow
* ompaul points at Jowi 
<Jacque1> Jowi: lcd
<djib> ompaul, what I meant is that someone accidentaly typed in my name
<Jacque1> ompaul: how can i make a screenshot in the Console? Console like: Ctrl Alt F1...
<Jowi> Jacque1: most LCD has got a "native" resolution. mine's got 1280x1024. the console is not a native resolution so it just guess a placement for it. press autoadjust on your display.
<djib> but I also didn't realise that the chan was in English ;)
<Debian> spola, i dont know where is it located?
<lymz> thanks for that top erUSUL (unzip file)
<lymz> errr tip
<Jacque1> Jowi: mine is 1400x1050
<spola> Jacque1, thats probably a problem with your video drivers, and since they're probably binary you're basically skruwt, i have the same problem with my ATI
<spola> Debian, sheeesh google it pleaaase
<Jacque1> Jowi: but i got the problem that i don't realy know my VertRefresh and HorizSync of the xorg...
<erUSUL> lymz, np
<MiSS_n00b> hi I have a primary slave drive, i have to be root to write to it can i change these permissions?
<Jacque1> spola: Mine is also an ati...
<spola> debian: but try /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Debian> okay
<Jowi> Jacque1: same there. the native resolution is what the display work in. it will support other resolutions but it does not support a text-resolution. that is normal. ALL LCD work with a VertRefresh of 60. HorizSync is not needed.
<erUSUL> Jacque1, if it is lcd it really does not matter much
<lsuactiafner> ATI is teh suck
<ompaul> djib, sorry was trying to find the spelling of >>d'acor<< which I know is not right but you most likely know what I mean :-)
<Debian> spola, [Thu Dec 08 01:40:51 2005]  [error]  [client 212.36.207.181]  (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /var/$
<lsuactiafner> nvidia is best for nxi
<spola> Jacque1, yeah i think yr screwed then, try to live with using konsole/gnome-terminal
<Jacque1> is lcd equal tft?
<djib> ompaul, yes ;)
<djib> it is : d'accord
<Jacque1> it's a laptop...
<Jacque1> d'accord....
<spola> but if you can fix it, let me know ;-)
<Jacque1> :D
<ompaul> djib, (just to continue the pun) ok
<oxez> 
<oxez> wow sorry
<spola> Debian, re-check the permissions on DOCUMENT_ROOT/802.rm and make sure they end with "r--"
<Debian> so man
<djib> lol
<ompaul> oxez, your okay, wow left the channel days ago
<Jacque1> spola: what about installing the newest drivers of ati? do you think this could change it maybe?
<Debian> spola how can i make them end with r--
<Jowi> Jacque1: sorry, there is no fix for lcd's :-) you'll have to live with it if your monitor does not have a "autoadjust" or you might fix it by pressing the key-combinations on the keyboard that turn the monitor off/on.
<Debian> all the www .. (or is it dangerous)
<MiSS_n00b> any ideas people? i need to change my primary slave drive so that all users can write to it, not just root
<djib> you wouldn't happen to know a cool software for editing videos ?
<oxez> ompaul: what? lol
<n1nj4-TaNten> when i have edited my source file with nano and i press save it says that i can't save it with that name
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<djib> I'm using vlc to record videos with my webcam
<spola> Debian, nah not really, do chmod -R +r DOCUMENT_ROOT
<djib> but I want to add music to it, and to shorten it
<erUSUL> MiSS_n00b, how it is mounted? via fstab manually?
<spola> Jacque1, i doubt that, i think im using the latest and "greatest" and it still doesnt work
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: in /etc/fstab options for the drive, add "umask=000"
* ompaul runs away
<djib> kino doen't seem to be able to import files
<Debian> ok
<MiSS_n00b> it mounts at boot
<spola> never got it work on gentoo either
<lordlucless> n1nj4-TaNten, Might be you dont have write permission for that file. Use sudo when editing that file
<djib> my god this chan is busy
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: example: /dev/hda7       /media/data       vfat    defaults,umask=000        0       0
<Jacque1> very unfortunate...
<Jacque1> but actually doesn't matter... I will survive!
<n1nj4-TaNten> i tried to use sudo i didn know what it was
<n1nj4-TaNten> :S
<spola> Jacque1, i dunno i dont really miss it ... although i wish there was a way to get gnome-terminal work in fullscreen but only because it looks l33t
<lordlucless> try "sudo nano <yourfilename>"
<n1nj4-TaNten> so i have to write everything from the start
<lordlucless> It will ask you for your root password
<erUSUL> !tell n1nj4-TaNten about sudo
<n1nj4-TaNten> can i copy my stuff
<MiSS_n00b> jowi can u plz explain in noob terms :P
<MiSS_n00b> :(
<Jowi> Jacque1: yeah, i'm in the same situation i'm afraid. my wifes laptop handle it so-so, but my 300 euro monitor doesn't quite. had to fiddle with the monitor buttons to adjust it manually
<spola> lordlucless, root password? on ubuntu? unlikely ...
<erUSUL> lordlucless, it will ask for your user pass
<Jacque1> but i have also the problem that it flacers... how do you say...
<chrisx1> Touch screen Fawked up my xserver
<chrisx1> fixed now tho
<Jacque1> es flackert... :)
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: yep. you will have to edit this file: /etc/fstab. the fstab file contain the info of what disks is mounted at boot and later. to make the disk you want writeable for everyone you need to add the "umask=000" to it
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<timmy334> I'm getting this when trying to startx: Skipping /usr/x11r6/lib/modules/extensions/libglcore.a no symbols found Fatal Server Error caught signal 4
<MiSS_n00b> so gedit /etc/fstab?
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: in a terminal type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: yeah, sudo gedit /etc/fstab works too
<timmy334> anybody know why xorg on a fresh breezy install would be that borked?
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: use the editor you are most comfortable with
<Jacque1> so, thank you for your help!
<nat> hi
<Jowi> you're welcome Jacque1
<djib> so no one knows a good video editing software
<djib> or how to import videos in kino
<djib> avidemux and cinerella are not available in ubuntu
<timmy334> djib, I think cinerella might be one
<timmy334> lol
<djib> I'm looking for something simple
<djib> timmy334, ^^
<djib> just like movie maker for example
<MiSS_n00b> ok so it says "/dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ext3    defaults,users" , do i change it to say "/dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ext3    defaults,users unmask=000" ?
<timmy334> I'd love to have your problem, I just did a FEW clean installs of Breezy and X refuses to work
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: "defaults,users,umask=000"
<gleesond> how big should I make my swap partition on a 160g hard drive?
<gleesond> I have one gig of ram
<timmy334> gleesond, rule of thumb is 2x your RAM size
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: you have to be exact "unmask" doesn't mean a thing while "umask" does.
<MiSS_n00b> ok thanks.  will i need to reboot before it applies the changes?
<Kyral> gleesond: you don't need one
<hyphenated> archaic and now inapplicable rule of thumb, that one
<proxosi> hi guys
<timmy334> true
<erUSUL> MiSS_n00b, no
<proxosi> im tryint to install flash on ff
<djib> I'll trys cinerella
<djib> I've just downloaded the rpm
<timmy334> djib, good luck on that one
<djib> thx timmy334
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: you can do "sudo umount /media/hdb1" and then "sudo mount -a"
<Swe3tDave> timmy334, i understand  you.. i have a dual cpu system, and my computer hang with the ubuntu-smp kernel..
<Argblat> can anyone suggest a KVM Switch to run Windows XP + Ubuntu 5.10?
<proxosi> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla << give me error E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<djib> Nice fortune : The economy depends about as much on economists as the weather does on weather forecasters. -- Jean-Paul Kauffmann
<janopotter> hola tengo un drama desde ayer y no lo puedo hacer
<n1nj4-TaNten> it says that it dosnt know hat sudo is???
<erUSUL> janopotter, vete a #ubuntu-es por favor esto es un canal en ingles
<n1nj4-TaNten> i am using debain not ubuntu
<n1nj4-TaNten> not ywt
<djib> poningru, it's in multiverse
<n1nj4-TaNten> yet
<janopotter> thanks
<djib> do you have that is your sources poningru
<djib> ?
<Jowi> n1nj4-TaNten: you must install sudo on some distros for it to work. 'sudo' is optional in Slackware as well.
<n1nj4-TaNten> okay man how do i install it
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have to do an update
<n1nj4-TaNten> to get all the appz
<djib> apt-cache search sudo n1c0las_
<djib> n1nj4-TaNten,
<n1nj4-TaNten> yea but i cant do apt-catch
<djib> ?
<n1nj4-TaNten> betcause i have to edit my soruce list
<djib> oh
<djib> you don't have any source ?
<n1nj4-TaNten> my soruce list contains 1 link i think
<Ophiocus> sweet, i locked myself out of internet, how can i remove things like samba and dhcp and dns servers?
<n1nj4-TaNten> for some debian sorce
<Ophiocus> and ip tables
<binarydigit> is there anyway to parse fstab without rebooting
<binarydigit> like source it someway
<djib> n1nj4-TaNten, why sudo wouldn't be in it ?
<n1nj4-TaNten> i can try
<proxosi> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla <<       give me error E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<n1nj4-TaNten> brb
<Jowi> binarydigit: sudo mount -a
<binarydigit> thanks
<djib> ProtectYaNeck, I asked you is you have added multiverse to your depots
<Plazma> for my senior project i chose ubuntu as the OS for my MythTV box, i showed my instructor the power and capabilites of Ubuntu and he was thoroughly impressed, brought a smile to my face
<doin2006> can sum1 help me please
<djib> proxosi, I asked you is you have added multiverse to your depots
<Jowi> doin2006: ask a precise question and you might be lucky
<doin2006> can i get aol broadband to work on ubuntu
* Razor-X laughs aloud
* dragoon laughs aswell
* Plazma chokes on his tea
<erUSUL> doin2006, the problem is?
<Argblat> can anyone suggest a KVM Switch to run Windows XP + Ubuntu 5.10?
<Plazma> Argblat, any should be just fine
<dragoon> any kvm....
<dragoon> i have some 20$ cheapo thing
<n1nj4-TaNten> i typed apt-cache search sudo
<dragoon> does 4x pcs no problem
<Plazma> KVM's appear invisible anyway, so any should work
<n1nj4-TaNten> i just doropped down 1 line
<n1nj4-TaNten> and nothing happened
<dragoon> sudo is installed default isnt it ?
<n1nj4-TaNten> not on me
<n1nj4-TaNten> :s
<Jowi> n1nj4-TaNten: apt-get update
<n1nj4-TaNten> i dont have it
<doin2006> erUSUL im gonna install ubuntu but how do i get aol broadband to work on it
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> AOL is the DEVIL
<n1nj4-TaNten> should i do an update
<dragoon> usb or ethernet connection
<Jowi> n1nj4-TaNten: yes. so that apt reloads your sources.list
<Razor-X> doin2006: if it works through a standard modem without special AOL crap through ethernet, you should be fine
<Argblat> dragoon - would you mind telling me the switch you have...i don't want to spend any more money than I have to
<T6> km weit weg wohnt?
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have to change my source list
<dragoon> um
<n1nj4-TaNten> i dont want to have the appz in there
* dragoon climbs under desk
<n1nj4-TaNten> how can i do it
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<dragoon> gimme a sec :)
<Argblat> haha thanks
<dragoon> this was $20 AU aswell :)
<dragoon> bargin
<doin2006> razor that must be a no then cause it has to use aol dialer software
<Razor-X> i.e. you should be able to take the connection you have and plug it into a totally new Windows box, and have it work out of the box
<Jowi> n1nj4-TaNten: why don't you just install ubuntu on another partition to try it out?
<doin2006> DAMN
<lordlucless> Anyone know a good reference for setting up bind?
<Razor-X> doin2006: can you use standard Windows PPPoE?
<dragoon> its a Zonet
<doin2006> razor i dont know what you mean
<n1nj4-TaNten> Jowi becaus i have just installed debain bevause i dont have any cd-rom
<doin2006> how do i set that up
<Razor-X> doin2006: google it, I suggest
<Jowi> n1nj4-TaNten: ah. ok.
<n1nj4-TaNten> and all i want is to edit my soruce.list
<doin2006> ok thanks
<dragoon> well use su ?
<Razor-X> that's how I got about learning about the ethernet protocols when I first got ethernet, and Windows support is out of the scope of the channel
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i won't let me
<dragoon> well login as root ?
<n1nj4-TaNten> okay but how do i change login
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<Razor-X> *ethernet DSL
<dragoon> oh
<dragoon> ubuntu?
<n1nj4-TaNten> debian
<dragoon> debian should ask you to specify a password
<dragoon> in setup
<n1nj4-TaNten> yea when i start
<dragoon> for root
<jvai> shyt.. i cant use nmap unless i'm root! i dont think it's safe to make a root account
<Jowi> n1nj4-TaNten: if you can log in as root, why do you need sudo?
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i enterd my account
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i also have e root account
<Razor-X> jvai: yeah you can
<dragoon> well login as root
<jvai> how?
<dragoon> and ubuntu has a root account
<Razor-X> jvai: simply ``nmap pramaters''
<dragoon> just because you cant directly access it is another thing
<n1nj4-TaNten> but how do i login as root
<dragoon> type the username root ?
<Kyral> You don't
<jvai> the terminal nmap looks promising.. not the gui frontend tho
<Razor-X> I believe -sS and some other scans don't work without having root privileges, but I don't remember all of 'em offhand
<n1nj4-TaNten> hehe i know that but do i have ro restart my laptop
<Razor-X> well yeah, I implied terminal nmap
<n1nj4-TaNten> or can i enter something to change account
<dragoon> no you dont
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<dragoon> just logout ?
<jvai> oooo type "nmap parameters in term?
<n1nj4-TaNten> command?
<dragoon> exit logs out
<n1nj4-TaNten> oki
<Razor-X> jvai: not verbatim
<n1nj4-TaNten> :D
<Jowi> n1nj4-TaNten: if you can edit sources.list you already are root
<jvai> lol
<n1nj4-TaNten> thx
<n1nj4-TaNten> i cant edit it yet
<Razor-X> jvai: you need to pass the parameters you want
<bushito> where can i get the bz2 archive program?
<jvai> ooo
<jvai> ok
<dragoon> tar jxvf
<Razor-X> jvai: open up the nmap manpage, and take a nice read
<jvai> ok
<jvai>  that's nmap -m?
<Jowi> bushito: it's called bunzip2
<Razor-X> simply ``man nmap''
<jvai> oo ok
<Razor-X> (unless you use some other sort of tool to view your nmap manpage)
<erUSUL> bushito, apt-gat install bzip2
<Razor-X> errr, manpages in general
<bushito> ohhh!!! xD, lol my bad thx
<jvai> gotit!! thx razor..
<Razor-X> jvai: you've never used man before?
<jvai> yes.. i have.. but the shortcuts on the man in the terminal.. dont make sense
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Razor-X> jvai: hitting space to scroll down pages is insensible? :P
<djib> configure: error: jpeglib.h not found - please install the libjpeg headers
<MiSS_n00b> something stuffed up mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1
<Razor-X> and using the arrow keys seems to be supported to
<djib> what package do you think I should install
<jvai> nooo. when i try out the commands.. i alwayz get "command not found"
<Jowi> djib: libjpeg most likely
<jvai> like ":nmap-sP"
<MiSS_n00b> hey a kiwi:D
<djib> yes but there are many of them Jowi
<Razor-X> jvai: .... you don't type that in
<jvai> <-- learning
<Razor-X> jvai: do you understand what a manpage is? :P
<Jowi> djib: apt-cache search --names-only libjpeg
<siorai> is there a way I can take OFF write protection ?
<jvai> i know what it is..
<djib> sorry they seem to be all dependant to one another anyway Jowi
<Razor-X> jvai: then why are you passing it nmap-sP ?
<MiSS_n00b> how do i edit that fstab thing again?
<jvai> >:/
<Jowi> djib: libjpeg62-dev is the one
<jvai> <-- learning
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> jvai: ``man man''
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, you want the program to use or the ins and outs of how to setup fstab?
<djib> yes, well I installed the mmx package and it installed this one Jowi
<djib> thanks
<jvai> ok
<Razor-X> that's about as basic as it can get :)
<MiSS_n00b> ty. jowi it wont mount after adding that user=000 thing
<jvai> ok.. thnx razor
<MiSS_n00b> nikopol im trying to make the slave drive so all users can write to it
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: it's because i told you to be precise. you should NOT add "user=000" you should add ",umask=000"
<MiSS_n00b> yeah whatever it was
<djib> my god cinerella is a pain to compile
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b. can you paste your fstab to the pastebin?
<Razor-X> jvai: don't worry, we'll make an emacs convert out of you yet :P
<MiSS_n00b>  this is the line /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ext3    defaults,users,umask=000
<MiSS_n00b> do u want the whole fstab
<Nikopol> nah that's good
<Nikopol> thanks
<djib> it's user no ?
<qt2> anyone have any aperience converting multiple avi's to mp3g 2 for use on one dvd?
<djib> not users
<Jowi> MiSS_n00b: did you remove the two "0        0" at the end of the line?
<jvai> lol..
<MiSS_n00b> no there wasnt any
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, user not users ;)
<qt2> lmao...
<lordlucless> Can anyone suggest a good resource for understanding bind config?
<MiSS_n00b> :S
<Elektrochelovek> where ir can get recovery cd with grub?
<dragoon> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html
<dragoon> check out that lordlucless
<MiSS_n00b> i didnt change  anything except the umask=000 bit
<lordlucless> ta
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, I'm not sure it will work without the 0 0 at the end f the line
<bobbyd_> ptpconfig should be in the Ubuntu distro
<jvai> razor.. is using nmap from a terminal.. maore powerful than the frontend?
<bobbyd_> pptpconfig even
<Nikopol> Here's what one of my line looks like: /dev/hdb1       /files          ext2    rw,user         0       0
<MiSS_n00b> ok lol so does it matter how many spaces are between the 0 0
<dragoon> nope
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, Dont' think so
<MiSS_n00b> k and i'll change it from users to user then?
<Nikopol> yep
<Razor-X> jvai: generally, yeah
* Nikopol hopes it's going to work now :)
<jvai> ok.. "uninstalling nmapfe"
<Jowi> cu Nikopol
<MiSS_n00b> ok ty brb
<Razor-X> jvai: using anything from a terminal is generally more powerful, depends how comfortable you really are with the CLI
<Nikopol> cya Jowi
<jvai> i need to study more from CLI.... shyt .. batrry's dying.. & i'm in tryst.. & it's crowded!!
<janopotter> buntu-es
<Razor-X> tryst?
<djib> is anyone using draper ?
<jvai> it a cafe.. in dc.. w/ wifi
<djib> I want to know if it is stable enough to be used as a desktop
<jvai> in adams-morgan
<Razor-X> Washington D.C. ?
<jvai> yea
<Plazma> jvai, CLI isnt to hard, just a lot to it
<Plazma> at times
<Razor-X> cool
<Razor-X> the most effecient way to learn is to go 3 weeks X-less
<Razor-X> but *nobody* wants to do that nowadays :)
<Plazma> Razor-X, yea very true
<jvai> i cant find an open outlet.. >:(
<Plazma> i like my eye candy
<jvai> peac peeps.. brb
<Razor-X> Plazma: I love the CLI quite a bit, but urxvt just puts the fun back in terminal
<proxosi> << have a problem....... cant see the other hd from secondary ide
<Razor-X> I do go very minimalistic in X, generally, using ratpoison, urxvt, and a few other choise apps
<Razor-X> (like a graphical web browser)
<djib> and cinerella removes the fun from compiling...
<Plazma> Razor-X, do you use the box as your main workstation?
<Razor-X> Plazma: yeahp
<Plazma> Razor-X, im a gamer and all around handy guy.. do web graphics, all that stuff
<Razor-X> Plazma: ahh, I guess
<Razor-X> I like to game when my schoolwork hands me the time
<MiSS_n00b> its still not working :(
<Razor-X> but other than that, I simply read manga or watch anime on the box, and listen to music, but other than that, I don't have much by the way of media
<Plazma> Razor-X, well i try to find and make time when i can.. in fact my grandpa just bought us 2 small rc cars to chase our cats with.. gotta have fun once in a while
<Razor-X> Plazma: it gets tough around 10th grade, next year is do-or-die for me
<Plazma> Razor-X, so you use X just for those purposes.. ie the manga and stuff
<Plazma> Razor-X, im a sr in college so i know more than what you mean
<Razor-X> these two years are my college-determining years, so, yeah
<Razor-X> :)
<potus> can someone tell me the exact tar command to take a snapshop of my entire / ?
<potus> keep gettings errors with /dev and such
<Razor-X> Plazma: pretty much, and to make the terminal look pretty
<Plazma> Razor-X, i have my senior project due in 10 weeks, but its going well so i should have it done by week 4
<Razor-X> (a custom color scheme, basically)
<proxosi> can some help me get to access my other hd in secondary main.. .BIOS able to see it there.. but linux cant
<Razor-X> I do all my homework in the CLI, though
<Plazma> Razor-X, yea? like typing papers and stuff
<Razor-X> I guess my own thought patterns are suited *better* to the CLI, I'm not a very graphical person
<mr_daemon> potus, tar cvjpf archive.tar.gz /
<Razor-X> Plazma: yeahp, all that good stuff
<Razor-X> although spreadsheets pose a challenge
<potus> mr_daemon that will preserve ownerships and such?
<Plazma> Razor-X, yea see im both.. i like my graphical stuff, and xorg and open office do wonders for me
<mr_daemon> potus, That's what the "p" is for.
<Razor-X> Plazma: X.Org is awesome, that I admit to. But O.o is a bit... overkill
<mr_daemon> potus, And I screwed up, that should be tar.bz2
<potus> mr_daemon: woohoo.. thanks sure
<MiSS_n00b> what was the cmd to edit fstab again?
<Razor-X> at this point, I simply use it to make my Japanese flash cards
<MiSS_n00b> mine is so screwed
<MiSS_n00b> :((
<Plazma> Razor-X, OO is nice i think, nice free ms alternative
<mr_daemon> potus: No problemo. I have backed up and restored to new drives countless machines that way. Works wonders.
<Razor-X> Plazma: most of my documents are done in LaTeX, it's a pretty viable alternative to WYSIWYG, if you can take the initial learning curve (which isn't very hard at all)
<potus> mr_daemon whats the extract command for that?
<bushito> hhhmm, what files do i need for Ubuntu to identify and play mp3 and avi and all others popular extensions to run?
<mkyb14> anyone install the ati drivers from the wiki page... its quite confusing
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mr_daemon> potus, Same, just replace the c with an x --> tar xvjpf archive.tar.bz2
<Plazma> Razor-X, ahh, well i use many diff OS's as well, plus i like my gui
<Fujitsu> I am sure that we can deconfuzzle t, mkyb14.
<MiSS_n00b> ty. i dont know what i've done wrong but the drive wont mount now:(
<potus> mr_daemon: so if my drive wipes i can just do cfdisk,  mount, tar, reboot?
<bimberi> ubotu tell bushito about restricted
<mkyb14> ?
<Razor-X> Plazma: I also have a friend who offers a free SSH account to me, with a full LaTeX distribution
<mr_daemon> potus, given you reinstall your grub, yes.
<Razor-X> :)
<Fujitsu> What is confusing you, mkyb14?
<Razor-X> but yeah, GUI is GUI, CLI is CLI, it's your own choice
<Nikopol> brb
<Debian> mysql> CREATE DATABASE token;
<Debian> Ignoring query to other database
<Debian> why is that
<mrkris> hiya, trying to get Apache2 setup with SSL. I created the SSL certs, put in /etc/ssl then symlinked the ssl.conf + ssl.load into mods-enabled -- what am I missing? (if anything)
<jgrieves> are westill having hte gui versus cli debate
<potus> cool..  sounds simple.. i'm doing this because i dont trust all this raid i been tring to setup.. i have a feeling something gonna go wrong soon
<mr_daemon> potus, I have done this last week on my Quad Xeon server running Gentoo. I just put the livecd in, sftp over my tarball, and extract.
<Plazma> jgrieves, not a debate, just random blurbs about each
<Plazma> i personally like both
<Plazma> thats just me
<jgrieves> Plazma oh I see new people are here :)
* jgrieves streches 
<Razor-X> jgrieves: I'm not debating, and I hope Plazma isn't, I go much more ferocious in a debate
<Plazma> jgrieves, i pop in from time to time
<jgrieves>  Razor-X gotcha
<Plazma> Razor-X, same here.. im as bullheaded as a lawyer
<Plazma> but im not debating
<Razor-X> Plazma: heh
<Plazma> just random shootin the breeze
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have edited my source list now but i cant run apt-get update
<Razor-X> like I said, it's what suits your style, I'm one of the odd few that work better with words and numbers
<Razor-X> (and let me say, my art is attrocious)
<jgrieves> you were shooting breezy...jerk
<mr_daemon> potus, did this to enlarge the raid 5 array of one drive :P I did my archive that way though (in /): for i in * ; do tar cvzpf $i.tar.gz $i && md5sum $i.tar.gz > $i.tar.gz.md5 ; done
<Razor-X> jgrieves: :D
<Plazma> jgrieves, never :D
<mrkris> anyone here use Apache2 + SSL under ubuntu ?
<potus> mrkris: just apache2 and php
<n1nj4-TaNten> i runts throw a lot of text and gives an error something E:
<william> How do I enable 3d graphic card acceleration?
<mrkris> potus, i'm trying to figure out why i can't get SSL to work
<potus> mrkris: the trick is make the modules activate
<potus> sec
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, you still there?
<mrkris> potus, i did the symlink from mods-available to mods-enabled
<Razor-X> not that I don't mind games, but I prefer console gaming (save the FPS), personally
<MiSS_n00b> yes
<MiSS_n00b> did u get the PM
<potus> mrkris: should work that was my prob with php took me long time to figure out hhe
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, nope!
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, weird
<Nikopol> do it here
<MiSS_n00b> ohh:-S
<Plazma> Razor-X, FPS is what i do best :d
<MiSS_n00b> i typed lots lol
<MiSS_n00b> Mount error : unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted
<Nikopol> ah :(
<n1nj4-TaNten> any i know how to fix the apt-get to work
<bretzel> n
<potus> Plazna: try call of duty 2 for 360?
<bretzel> hhh+++++++++++++++
<Razor-X> Plazma: UT is my forte :)
<potus> i played it b4 i sold it.. sweet!
<proxosi> how i list the hd i have ?
<n1nj4-TaNten> potus i have
<bretzel> gggg<oiuuuuuuuuuuy 9'// cu
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, that sounds like your drive is not ext3
<Plazma> potus, nah i dont have an xbox360.. i just bought a dreamcast though.. its rekindling my love of console gaming
<bretzel> |?  brffffff
<proxosi> nvm
<MiSS_n00b> wrong fs type, bad option, bad super block on /dev/hdb1  missing codepage or other error
<MiSS_n00b> EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "umask=000" or missing value
<MiSS_n00b> oh :-S
<Plazma> Razor-X, yea UT is mine as well.. also bf1942
<Kyral> MiSS_n00b: EXT3 doesn't have t hat option
<jvai> heey, bac. i "social engineer'd" an outlet for the box
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, without the umasl what does it do?
<MiSS_n00b> it was working before, i am trying to make it writable by all users
<proxosi> yo guys.. ubuntu dont recognize my hd in fdisk -l
<Kyral> MiSS_n00b: the EXT3 FS doesn't have that option
<MiSS_n00b> someone told me to add that umask so i could write to it without being root
<Kyral> only vfat
<Razor-X> Plazma: appreciate them CS folks for what they are, teh best demmed slow pokers in the world :P
<djib> sig... all this effort of compiling cinerella for this : Segmentation fault
<Razor-X> ok, sorry for the horrible UT-biased joke
<mr_daemon> Say, while i'n there, I have a Maxtor external drive, USB2, 80gb. It's one of those OneTouch things. 1) Is there a way to use the button on the front? 2) The drive no longer automounts. It is detected, I can mount it, but dbus and friends no longer mount it to my desktop. Any ideas?
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, nah remove the umask
<MiSS_n00b> ok then
<Nikopol> Ok here's mine again
<MiSS_n00b> so is there any way that i can make it writable by all users?
<Plazma> food time.. bbl
<Nikopol> adapt it to your situation
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, yes :D
<something_else> what software exists to play dvb that dont hang if unclear signal and handle the channel conf files appropriately?
<MiSS_n00b> ok cool
<something_else> are there any gtk based dvb players?
<potus> dvb players for linux?
<qt2> 3023 - 9668
<qt2> ack
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, try putting rw,before users
<potus> something_else: i wanna know more!
<proxosi> how i do the mount thingy
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, like rw,user
<something_else> yes potus, so do i
<something_else> ive got a dvb receiver
<qt2> something_else, xine is gtk based, i believe.
<Xenguy> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<qt2> oh, dvb.
<something_else> it works with xine, but no channel configuration
<potus> something_else: can i im u?
<something_else> sure
<mr_daemon> Anyone?
<proxosi> i am trying to make it writable by all users
<proxosi> proxosi yo guys.. ubuntu dont recognize my hd in fdisk -l
<proxosi> proxosi@ProXOSi:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdc1
<something_else> xine plays dvb so does mplayer but you have to specify channel each time
<proxosi> mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<proxosi> wat i have to add on fstab for hdc1?
<Xenguy> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<MiSS_n00b> ok does this look right now ? /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ext3    defaults,rw,user 0 0
<Xenguy> winmac?
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, looks right
<MiSS_n00b> cool. so i reboot?
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, no
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, mount /media/hdb1
<Xenguy> hrm
<oxez> on linux, rebooting is for: kernel upgrade, adding hardware, or powerouttage :P
<n1nj4-TaNten> could not open lock file
<n1nj4-TaNten> what does that mean
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<n1nj4-TaNten> code 13 or something
<MiSS_n00b> ok sweet, i can read it, but still cant write:-S
<fishnogeek> ok, first timer in here:  i hit a weird problem trying to install Breezy on an IBM ThinkPad T21.....it couldn't install the kernel.....anybody seen that?
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, argh!
<Hobbsee> n1nj4-TaNten: got synaptic/another window of apt-get open?
<Nikopol> erm lemme think
<djk_> n1nj4-TaNten: are you trying to apt-get something while synaptic is open?
<Nikopol> ah ok maybe the files have been created by root?
<n1nj4-TaNten> what is synaptic
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, were they?
<MiSS_n00b> yes
<Xenguy> !tell n1nj4-TaNten about synaptic
<goose> my soundcard was not seated properly while i was installing ubuntu. now that i've seated it properly and it's properly detected by the kernel (lspci good) is there a gui-fied way of activating that soundcard in ubuntu?
<mr_daemon> !awk
<ubotu> mr_daemon: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<proxosi> would /dev/hdc1	/media/hdc1	ntfs	defaults,umask=0222	0	0 for my secondary hd?
<n1nj4-TaNten> i only have console
<proxosi> it its ntfs
<Nikopol> Well now you have to change the writing rights
<n1nj4-TaNten> nothing else
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have edited my soruce list
<mr_daemon> !dbus
<ubotu> mr_daemon: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<william> Why doesn't anyone know?
<MiSS_n00b> thats what i want to do:P
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, ok
<n1nj4-TaNten> and now i want to run apt-get
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, suppose you have a folder X
<dragoon> goose alsaconf
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i get the error message
<djk_> william: know what
<MiSS_n00b> yup
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, this will be at /media/hdc1/X
<MiSS_n00b> well i cant even create a newfolder on that drive
<MiSS_n00b> ok
<Nikopol> you are happy with anyone wirting anything on that drive?
<MiSS_n00b> yup
<Hobbsee> n1nj4-TaNten: shut the console, then open it again?
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, ok that makes it a lot simpler
<william> I am trying to play games in Linux, but they're awfully slow since I don't have 3d hardware acceleration enabled
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, do the foillowing
<n1nj4-TaNten> it is like dos
<william> The card is supported, it's a Radeon 9700.
<n1nj4-TaNten> i cant shut i down
<n1nj4-TaNten> :s
<n1nj4-TaNten> when i start the laptop i enter the prompt
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<n1nj4-TaNten> and thats all
<djk_> william: then install the ati drivers to enable that..
<n1nj4-TaNten> and now i want to run apt-get
<goose> dragoon ok =) so it's old school alsaconf then
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, chmod -R 777 /media/...
<bimberi> ubotu tell william about ati
<william> I installed the ATI drivers.
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, replace the ... with the full path ;)
<goose> hmm i guess i have to install alsautils for that
<MiSS_n00b> full path to the drive?
<fishnogeek> william:  have you seen all the links about the ATI fixes?  fglrx stuff?
<Xenguy> n1nj4-TaNten: if you type this at the prompt, what output do you get -> startx
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, yes
<n1nj4-TaNten> brb ill check
<Hobbsee> n1nj4-TaNten: try "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" and it should work fine
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, in your case /media/hdc1
<fishnogeek> ok, never mind....
<MiSS_n00b> b
<fishnogeek> that's as far as i got
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, so? can you create a folder there now?
<proxosi> can somebody guide me to mount a extra hd?
<potus> how can i take GDM out of initd so the only login it boots to is console?
<goose> dragoon: where is alsaconf :-\
<Nikopol> proxosi, what is the probelm?
<Hobbsee> !tell proxosi abotu mount
<proxosi> i want to mount a secondary hd
<Hobbsee> proxosi: you might find a link in your pm's useful
<proxosi> !tell proxosi about mount
<MiSS_n00b> ok if i do it like this: melz@ubuntu:~$ chmod -R 777 /media/hdb1  it says chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hdb1': Operation not permitted
<coz>  is anyone familiar with layla24 and if so do you know where to get drivers for it?
<MiSS_n00b> oh nvm
<MiSS_n00b> duh
<bimberi> potus: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Hobbsee> MiSS_n00b: stick sudo in front of it
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, so it as sudo
<Hobbsee> lol
<Nikopol> beat to it:D
<Hobbsee> :P
<MiSS_n00b> hehe not called n00b for nuthin ;)
<MiSS_n00b> ty ty it works now
<Hobbsee> MiSS_n00b: you'll learn it all fast enough
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, yes :D
<goose> hmm fascinating 5.10 does not have alsaconf
<MiSS_n00b> will i be able to send files thru ssh from my windoze box straight to that drive?
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, don't use chmod too lightly
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, sure
<MiSS_n00b> cool
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, as long as your logged in as a local user
<MiSS_n00b> thank you so much :D
<mkyb14> what's a decient movie player for linux ...vlc? and a mp3 player?
<Kyral> VLC
<djk_> vlc, kaffeine,mplayer..
<Nikopol> MiSS_n00b, glad it worked in the ende :D
<OgMaciel> MiSS_n00b, tried WinSCP?
<coz> Totoem-xine
<djk_> amarok for mp3 ;)
<Kyral> Beep Media Player handles MP3 out of the boxx
<proxosi> nikopol: would u help me mount?
<MiSS_n00b> yes i use winscp
<coz> not mplaye
<coz> not vlc
<Nikopol> proxosi, ok
<coz> only totem-xine
<OgMaciel> MiSS_n00b, cool
<mkyb14> ok what's the most popluar mp3 player
<djk_> amarok
<Kyral> Don't ask that
<proxosi> nikopol: i mounted one a partition that shares with ubuntu
<Kyral> it will start a flamewar
<Nikopol> proxosi, yes
<Kyral> I prefer Beep Media Player myself
<proxosi> nikopol: now i want to mount another hd that have files already (ntfs)
<mkyb14> well i'm used to winamp
<coz> THE best movie player is totem-xine period
<mkyb14> and xamp is eh
<proxosi> nikopol: its call hdc5
<djk_> mkyb14: then you might like xmms
<Hobbsee> amarok, every time
<Nikopol> proxosi, do you know how to edit /etc/fstab?
<proxosi> nikopol: i tried to do all previous steps but it doesnt work
<Nikopol> ok I'll take you through it
<proxosi> nikopol: a bit.. i think i enter wrong values
<coz> beep in place of win amp
<proxosi> so the first was /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<mkyb14> yea i tried xmms but there is no mp3 support
<mkyb14> you have to get that somehow
<proxosi> then i tried on my own on the secondary hd by
<Kyral> BMP has it out of the box
<proxosi> copy paste but changed
<Nikopol> proxosi, I think it will be fster if you paste it to pastebin
<proxosi> oops
<coz> Beep media player for mp3
<proxosi> ok
<proxosi> emm wat the link for pastebin?
<Nikopol> erm
<Nikopol> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Nikopol> voila :)
<coz> For mp3 use beep media player uses winamp and xmms skins
<proxosi> wat type i choose? php?
<coz> for the best movie player use totem-xine ONLY
<Kyral> coz or just XINE
<mkyb14> says it can't find the package "beep"
<coz> xine is a little buggy on ubuntu
<Kyral> coz: thats BS
<Nikopol> sorry?
<Kyral> I use it all the time no problem
<TeLeKiNeSiS> What's the command to uncompress a tar.gz file?
<coz> no it's not
<coz> I have tried them
<coz> xone alone is buggy
<coz> xibne
<n1nj4-TaNten> Hobbsee i couldn't remove it
<proxosi> it ask me what to use for highlighting?
<coz> xine
<Nikopol> oh nothing
<proxosi> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453368
<coz> damn fingers
<proxosi> nvm
<Kyral> so because its bad for you...
<n1nj4-TaNten> when i enter as root
<Hobbsee> n1nj4-TaNten: why not?
<Kyral> let the user try :P
<kenichi> TeLeKiNeSiS: tar -xzf file.tgz
<n1nj4-TaNten> its not there
<bimberi> TeLeKiNeSiS: tar xvzf <file>
<mkyb14> is there a website where  i can search the archives for a package name because i dont' know the command for apt
<TeLeKiNeSiS> hmmm
<proxosi> nikopol: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453368 last line.. i add that myself... i think taht the problem
<n1nj4-TaNten> i cant use sudo i dont have it installed
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell n1nj4-TaNten  about root
<coz> the most compatible is totem-xine yeah go ahead and try them all
<TeLeKiNeSiS> didn't work earlier but I'll give it another go
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Thanks Kenichi and bimberi
<Hobbsee> mkyb14: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search
<Kyral> coz: Most poeple I talk to swear by VLC actually
<bimberi> TeLeKiNeSiS: np :)
<kenichi> np
<TeLeKiNeSiS> :)
<Nikopol> proxosi, add an extra return at the end of the last line
<coz> vlc is the worlst on anuylinux
<coz> worst
<Kyral> coz no fight
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell n1nj4-TaNten  about sudo
<coz> on any linux
<Kyral> its your opinion
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak i alredy know
<Kyral> doesn't mean its right
<Kyral> doesn't mean I'm right
<n1nj4-TaNten> how is that suppose to help
<Nikopol> proxosi, why umask=0222
<coz> no its not vlc is best on windows it is remarkable on ubuntu or any other linux it is lame
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> coz use neutral langauge
<mkyb14>  how do you run the command "./ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run" in terminal
<coz> I speak english
<Kyral> "worst" or "best" is a matter of opinion
<jdkycdoc> hi everyone, i would like to know what is the best way to set up the nvidia driver in breezy, i have read that many people have had trouble with this. should i try the instruccions from the 5.04 ubuntu guide???
<coz> not neutral
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  if you read the sites ubotu gave you maybe give you an idea and also as for sudo not being installed there isnt much of a choice there
<proxosi> nikopol: me noob.. me monkey see monkey doo
<Kyral> I meant your tone
<proxosi> so i copy paste watever
<proxosi> emm
<proxosi> so wat it should be?
<dragoon> proxosi: rm -rf / will fix everything =)
<n1nj4-TaNten> is it supos to work runing apt-get when you are loged in as root
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<Nikopol> proxosi, no!
<Kyral> dragoon: NO!!!
<coz> No its not worse or best on ubuntu is quite easily discovered
<dragoon> lol jk
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  what are you trying to do?
<Nikopol> proxosi, don't do that
<Kyral> coz:  thats yoru own opinion
<Kyral> I think that KDE stinks
<proxosi> ?????
<n1nj4-TaNten> i am trying to run apt-get update
<proxosi> ok
<Kyral> does that mean it does? No
<proxosi> wat will it do? kill my hd?
<coz> No it is not vlc is buggy as xine on ubuntu I do the testing every day
<coz>  it is bad
<Nikopol> proxosi, he told you how to delete your entire harddirve
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update is the command
<proxosi> o
<proxosi> bad dragoon
<Kyral> proxosi: rm -rf / will delete your HD
<n1nj4-TaNten> yeas but id doesnt work
<Nikopol> proxosi, so don't do it
<proxosi> ok
<proxosi> ok
<proxosi> so wat i have to do?
<Kyral> coz define buggy
<Nikopol> proxosi, let's take it from the top
<n1nj4-TaNten> i dont have sudo
<n1nj4-TaNten> so i cant run sudo
<mkyb14>  how do you run the command ".run" files
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  what is ther error your getting?
<proxosi> k
<Kyral> n1nj4-TaNten: if you are root you don't need sudo
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: any special application, or just setting up?
<mkyb14> ./ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run   ...?
<coz> first it has fewer options that it does on windows and the options that it does have work occasionally
<Nikopol> proxosi, do ls /media/
<proxosi> as root or user?
<Nikopol> either
<n1nj4-TaNten> okay when i am root and i run apt-get update i get a long list of text
<coz> on windows vlc is, as I said, quite remarkable for an open source program
<eltree33> does anyone know what firewall knoppix loads at default?
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, just setting up i havent done anything about it jet
<mkyb14> sudo apt-get update
<proxosi> cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  hda1
<Kyral> coz: I don't know about you but I only want the thing to play videos
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten, thats what the command does it updates your sources list
<coz> on linus it is one of the worse opwn source programs
<n1nj4-TaNten> that says something could not connect to....
<Nikopol> proxosi, there's your problem
<proxosi> nikopol: cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  hda1
<proxosi>              << hd5 not there
<eltree33> I tried asking in the knoppix forum but no seems to be chatting there
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: have you already installed it?
<Kyral> coz please stop
<coz> then you need totem-xine
<Nikopol> proxosi, yeah
<proxosi> nikopol: ok.... so...
<Kyral> coz: No you don't
<Nikopol> proxosi, create it :)
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  than something is wrong with your sources list
<coz> No Kyral YOU stop
<Kyral> for me Xine alone runs fine
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell n1nj4-TaNten  about sources
<Nikopol> proxosi, sudo /media/hdb5
<Nikopol> proxosi, no
<Kyral> coz: I'm not the one spewing my opinion like its the only true thing
<guillen> i have a problem, im trying to install skype but it depends on a library called libqt3c102-mt
<Nikopol> proxosi, sudo mkdir /media/hdb5
<n1nj4-TaNten> i was at a page and the page did the source list for me
<Kyral> For you VLC may be buggy
<Nikopol> proxosi, mkdir makes a directory
<coz> I am not giving eopinions I am telling the best appls for ubuntu
<Kyral> doesn't mean it is for everyone
<mkyb14> i know one of you sexy bitches knows if debian can run the .run files
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  was it source o matic?
<n1nj4-TaNten> yeas
<coz> the others are at the least buggy and irritating to work with
<proxosi> hdb5? or hdc5?
<Kyral> that is, like everything in Linux, a matter of opinion
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: have you already installed it?
<coz> if you like xine use it
<ernie_> hello, does anyone know what the reccomended minimum requirements for breezy badger are?
<guillen> i tried to install that library but it seem like theres an older version installed
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  what ubuntu version do you have?
<n1nj4-TaNten> i dont have ubuntu
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have debian
<Nikopol> proxosi, another thing you need to do is add an empty line at the end of fstab
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, no, not jet i am not completely sure of whether i should go for it trough synaptic or download it from nvidia website
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have a basic debian install
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  try #debian than
<n1nj4-TaNten> and now i want to install ubuntu
<coz> Kyarl I am testin g ubuntu to switch my sinwos users over to it
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i want to install ubuntu
<eltree33> does all linux distros boot with a firewall enabled??
<proxosi> nikopol: ok..... but i type hdc5 instead of hdb5
<proxosi> ??
<Kyral> coz: don't say "best"
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  to install ubuntu you need the disk you cant change the sources to upgrade to ubuntu
<william> Another question since I fixed up my video driver.:)
<Kyral> give all the options
<william> How do I use 4.1 speakers?
<Kyral> but if you must say something liek "But it was buggy for me"
<Nikopol> proxosi, yeah
<kenichi> jdkycdoc:  take the one from synaptic. im using it too, and have set up dual screen with it
<kenichi> works fine
<coz> The apps like vlc and xone are not adeqauate enough for the typical home user. They are at best buggy and difficult
<Nikopol> proxosi, sorry my mistake
<mkyb14> so was that a yes on running .run files? and how
<mrkris> potus, still here?
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak i have read that it is possible
<coz> xine
<Nikopol> proxosi, so have you added an empty line at the end of the file?
<proxosi> yes
<Kyral> jeez
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  it might be but i will never suggest it since the sources are not even close to the same
<n1nj4-TaNten> ubuntu is build on debian
<Nikopol> proxosi, good
<coz> Fo r the homw use , put in a dvd and totne-xine opens and plys it
<gnomefreak> and you risk breaking system
<Kyral> the home user wants to play videos
<proxosi> ok done
<ernie_> vlc is buggy on ubuntu?  It ran great in windows for me
<coz> not vlc, not xine sometimes
<proxosi> on both things you told me
<Nikopol> proxosi, let's mount the new hard drice
<Kyral> Then say for DVD
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: and its easier to install and to remove
<coz> they aren't as reliable
<proxosi> ok command is?
<door> hello? just a quick question...does anyone know how to permanently exchange the left control and caps lock buttons but not just in X?
<Nikopol> proxosi, sudo mount /dev/hdc5
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, so just get from synaptic and also the settings package, installthem and should be ok, right?
<Kyral> but for normal AVI or OGM it works FINE
<lordlucless> Im using dig to try and test out my changes to the bind config, and Im having a bit of a problem. dig is responding with "got answer", but it is not displaying the Answer Section, or the Authority section
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: should be
<coz> Perhaps kyral
<Nikopol> proxosi, so?
<Kyral> and I'm going now. Please stop being so opinionated
<proxosi> done
<coz> but for home users totem-xine is the only wayt o go
<lordlucless> Ive had a look in man dig, but couldnt see anything to force display of those sections. Anyone help me with that?
<gallonegro_> is their a tutrial to convert from dvix to dvd?
<proxosi> thank you very much
<Nikopol> cd /media/hdc5
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten, just because ubuntu is based on debian does not mean they are same in any way shape or form
<Nikopol> and ls
<Nikopol> is everything there?
<coz> they are more the same than not
<proxosi> seem to be
<lordlucless> I assume it's something Im doing wrong with dig, as it's responding with "got answer" - its just not showing it
<proxosi> thanks alot
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, thanks a lot ill try and ill be back to tell you how it goes
<Nikopol> proxosi, no problem
<proxosi> btw
<Nikopol> proxosi, yes?
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak but i have read that i guy did it this way
<n1nj4-TaNten> and it worked for him
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: you can check it by looking into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<proxosi> how do u install flash on firefox? is there mediaplyaer classic +codec for ubuntu
<brenner> door: no clue how, but you've got me interested...why would you?
<ernie_> has anyone installed Ubuntu and found the networking to be extremely slow after doing so?
<proxosi> wen i google flash on firefox ubuntu.. i did the command
<proxosi> but it gave me a darn error
<Nikopol> proxosi, erm not sure
<lordlucless> ernie_, yep, Im having that problem
<coz> gnomefreak have you installed the base debian?
<dragoon> its fine here
<coz> the install for ubuntu and debian are identical
<door> slow computer...i think it might work better if it was just changed all over
<dragoon> might be a problem wit your network card modules ?
<djk_> proxosi: just download the flashplayer installer and open a terminal and run it..
<ernie_> lordlucless what ethernet card are you using?
<proxosi> so i drag it?
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten, to do it you need ubuntus sources list than apt-get update than apt-get dist-upgrade but im not by any means saying it is recommended or workable
<proxosi> to the terminal?
<gnomefreak> coz i have debian on hdb
<lordlucless> ernie_, not sure, just got the computer yesterday
<Nikopol> proxosi, download it anywhere
<coz> so what do you see the difference as being?
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak that is what im trying to do
<Nikopol> proxosi, but install it from the terminal
<ernie_> dragoon, i am thinking it may be an unsupported network card
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have the debian source list
<dragoon> ah
<n1nj4-TaNten> i have typed in all by myself
<lordlucless> Anyone know anything about my bind problem?
<gnomefreak> coz dude i see a huge difference in ubuntu and debian only thing i can say i see as same is commands and some packages
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i can't run apt-get update
<ernie_> dis ubuntu plug and olay somewhat?
<ernie_> oops play
<coz> the install is identical
<mkyb14> i got an installer that is a ".run" file .... how do i execute this in the terminal
<Nikopol> proxosi, you may want to change fstab so that it mounts the hard disk automaricallly
<gnomefreak> yes install is but after that nothing is same
<dragoon> sh runfile.run
<gnomefreak> all debian distros use same installer
<proxosi> nikopol: how?
<bushito> how do i know whats my gnome version?
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  you need to have ubuntu sources to do it
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak but i only want ubuntu
<coz> none the less debian packages for the most part work just fine on ubuntu
<n1nj4-TaNten> nothing else
<Nikopol> proxosi, see the line before your line?
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak i have e ubuntu soruce
<gnomefreak> bushito,  in breezy click on help icon
<brenner> bushito: sys > about gnome
<ernie_> like is there wa way to unistall my ethernet card and have ubuntu try to re-install it?
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i still cant apt-get update
<bushito> xD oh lol thanks
<Nikopol> proxosi, /dev/hdc5	/media/hdc5	ntfs	defaults,auto,umask=0222	0	0
<Nikopol> proxosi, I think
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  paste your sources list in pastebin please and give us link
<os2mac> does anyone know what the sources.list strings for the dapper releases?
<n1nj4-TaNten> pastebin?
<proxosi> what the command to edit fstab?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Hobbsee> os2mac: same as breezy, but with dapper instead of breezy
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Nikopol> proxosi, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee,  for what?
<kazzoo> greetings, any links on getting old isa cards..ie modems, soundcards, NIC's to work?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oops, sorry
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i'v done the soruce file with soruce o matic
<Nikopol> Hobbsee, :D
<Hobbsee> proxosi:  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<n1nj4-TaNten> and then i printed it out
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: misread the line lol!
<n1nj4-TaNten> and wrote it done on the laptop and saved it
<Nikopol> ok all gn
<gnomefreak> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste what you have in there to pastebin n1nj4-TaNten
<n1nj4-TaNten> thats it
<n1nj4-TaNten> that is the file i wrote down
<dragoon> whats the dev package called
<n1nj4-TaNten> i can't paste it
<dragoon> like for make tc
<dragoon> etc
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  yes now go to that file and paste what is in there to pastebin
<everton137> Hi, I want mount my USB mobile using /dev/sda1 device, but it doesnt exist. Can someone help me, please?
<n1nj4-TaNten> because i dont have irc on the laptop
<n1nj4-TaNten> this is the other comp
<ernie_> is a AMD k62 400Mhz w/256 RAM too slow to run ubuntu on?
<BenUrban> ok i installed
<BenUrban> i told it not to set up grub
<dragoon> ernie_: i did gentoo on a pc with that specfs
<dragoon> :p
<gnomefreak> well n1nj4-TaNten its gonna be really really hard to help without seeing it
<kenichi> everton137: type ls -la /dev/sd*
<n1nj4-TaNten> but it is a lot of links
<Hobbsee> ernie_: !xfce
<ernie_> dragoon: how does it run?
<BenUrban> i tried booting but it couldn't mount the root fs
<dragoon> i didnt run X
<Hobbsee> !tell ernie_ about xubuntu
<dragoon> it ran a lil slow... it runs opensbd now'
<BenUrban> what is the grub.conf line supposed to look like?
<kenichi> everton137: what does it say?
<everton137> kenichi, ls -l /dev/sd*
<everton137> ls: No match.
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  the only way to help you is to know what sources you have
<n1nj4-TaNten> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<everton137> kenichi, it's strange. I thought it should appear when I plug my mobile on USB
<proxosi> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<proxosi> gave me  Reading package lists... Done
<proxosi> Building dependency tree... Done
<proxosi> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<door> another question, in addition:  does anyone know how to get ubuntu to read a USB removable drive thing? for some reason at first I could save and load things from it, but now it's supposedly "read-only" and no matter how I try to chmod and chown it it doesn't change
<Hobbsee> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<Hobbsee> proxosi: you need multiverse
<kenichi> everton137: then ther is no usb device connected
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak
<n1nj4-TaNten> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5496
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  ty
<kenichi> everton137: type "dmesg"
<proxosi> hobbsee: wwat that
<everton137> kenichi, I use a hug where I plug mouse, keyborad and now mobile
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<everton137> kenichi, I will put on #flood dmesg out
<BenUrban> title Ubuntu Linux 2.6.12
<BenUrban> root (hd0,0)
<BenUrban> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.12-ubuntu-r9-386 root=/dev/hda9
<Aron_Figaro> Has anyone managed to get UT2004 installed on Ubuntu yet?
<BenUrban> ^^^ what am i doing wrong?
<paulito> has anyone here had sucess with running ubuntu in a vmware windows session ?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: the /dev/hda9 looks slightly fishy. How many partitions do you HAVE?
<paulito> the install just cores vmware on me!
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak it is the exact thing that i got from soruce o matic
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: i have 8 plus the extended one
<kenichi> everton137: does it say something about a usb device beeing connected?
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten, what errors are you getting the sources list if thats all there is to it looks like it should work
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Ah, ok.
<BenUrban> :)
<redhand> hi everybody
<BenUrban> gentoo is on the other 7
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  i need to see your file not source-o-matics
<BenUrban> i'm sharing /boot, /home, and swap
<everton137> kenichi, done. there it is
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Not sure what the problem might be then.
<n1nj4-TaNten> i get like that it couldn't connet or something
<everton137> kenichi, there're a lot of lines with USB text...
* redhand XMMS Player: Dream Theater - Pull Me Under  [Ubuntu 5.10 + XChat] 
<Apache-> how to make a directory and a file writable?
<Aron_Figaro> Anyone have any advice for me, I'm having a lot of issues with random permission errors...
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten, im willing to bet either the cdrom repo is in your sources list causing that or you have other repos in there that are spitting out errors
<brenner> door: heard of that before.  hit the forum while you wait
<kenichi> everton137: what are the last two?
<matrix> hi
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: does ubuntu use initrd?
<antics> I'm having issues getting crossover office to install office 2003--it claims I don't have permissions to mount or read the volume, even if I run it with su
<antics> any ideas?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: *blinks* I'm no expert, but as far as I know, yes.
<everton137> kenichi, [4322646.201000]  usb 1-1.4: USB disconnect, address 8
<everton137> everton137 [4337747.426000]  usb 1-1.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9
<everton137> everton137 [4337747.602000]  drivers/usb/class/cdc-a
<BenUrban> uhh
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak what cdrom repos?
<BenUrban> hmph
<n1nj4-TaNten> i dont have a cd-rom
<BenUrban> where did it put it then?
<door> hmm...i've searched the forums and just got lost. lol
<everton137> kenichi, look at /proc/bus/usb/devices the mobile is found
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  you might not have it if you didnt use cd to install
<everton137> kenichi, T:  Bus=01 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=03 Cnt=03 Dev#= 11 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
<everton137> D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
<everton137> P:  Vendor=0421 ProdID=041f Rev= 0.e0
<everton137> S:  Manufacturer=Nokia Mobile Phones
<everton137> S:  Product=Nokia 6235
<BenUrban> ahh there it is nm
<matrix> i have a hard drive 250 gb sata what partition is better (ext3,XFS)?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell everton137  about paste
* BenUrban edits grub.conf
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak so what lines should i remove?
<Aron_Figaro> Matrix: I use EXT3 on mine, but Reiser's cool too.
<everton137> gnomefreak, ok, I wil paste on #flood, sorry
<Apache-> how to make a directory and a file writable?
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  i dont know you are not showing me your sources list
<Apache-> how to make a directory and a file writable? with (chmod)
<pr1r> hey all
<n1nj4-TaNten> but that u saw was my whole soruce list
<coz> chomod -help
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten, the only way to help is to see whats in the etc/apt/sources.list file
<coz> chmod -help
<kenichi> everton137: but its not detected as a mobile disk
<gnomefreak> no n1nj4-TaNten  i saw what source-o-matic gave you
<everton137> kenichi, I dont know how to see in such case. How it would appear?
<n1nj4-TaNten> but that is what i have typed in soruce.list
<matrix> and how many gb support ext3
<everton137> kenichi, I mean, when a mobile disk
<Apache-> coz how am i supopsed to kno the numbers?
<matrix> ?
<n1nj4-TaNten> there is nothing else
<coz> what are you trying to do?
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, hi, i just tried it but after the installation X refuses to start with the new xorg.conf, so i had to change the file back to be able to astart X
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  your not understanding me while typing it in are you sure that ther eis no stry marks anywhere?
<ernie_> If I am already running gnome- is there a  way to run XFCE without re-installing
<gnomefreak> are you sure nothing is typoed
<ernie_> ?
<Apache-> i want to make two folders and a file writable
<kenichi> everton137: if it would be detected as a mobile disk it would appear as a sdx device
<pablo> Anyone knows what can I do to use my faxmodem so as to receive faxes?
<brenner> Apache-: easy way: look at a file's permissions tab through it's properties in nautilus
<pr1r> i have a problem with my nvidia geforce fx video card
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak stry marks??
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: do you use grub? what does the kernel line in your grub.conf say?
<gnomefreak> stray*
<matrix> and how many gb support ext3?
<proxosi> hobbsee: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail            able)
<proxosi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc            ess using it?
<gnomefreak> an extra /
<mjr> matrix, "enough"
<everton137> kenichi, can be that I need some module for scsi?
<brenner> Apache-: note how the number changes depending on the checkboxes you tick
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban I actually don't have a grub.conf file o.o
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: lilo? yaboot?
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: what does the Section "Device" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: I use Grub :p
<bimberi> proxosi: close synaptic
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak what do u mean with stray marks?
<BenUrban> ...
<everton137> kenichi, cause I think udev does this detection, no?
<gnomefreak> proxosi,  make sure only one process is open at a time
<brenner> door: hang on, looking now
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: how about menu.lst?
<matrix> thk
<pr1r> i go to synaptic package manager then software preferences, add then i edit repository i go to check the universe and multiverse boxes i click on and they dont stay checked
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: trust me on this one, I drove the support people crazy, it was in menu.lst :P
<kenichi> everton137: scsi support should normally be shipped with ubuntu
<pr1r> im goin crazy the last 5 hrs tryin to get this other monitor to work
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  look simple as this show me sources list or i cant help you i want your list not source-o-matics list
<pr1r> need it to end now,lol
<proxosi> ...
<pr1r> thanks in advance
<Aron_Figaro> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<Aron_Figaro> root		(hd0,2)
<Aron_Figaro> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash
<Aron_Figaro> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386
<Aron_Figaro> savedefault
<Aron_Figaro> boot
<Arie-> hey guys, can someone help with ndiswrapper?
<pablo> Anyone knows what can I do to use my faxmodem so as to receive faxes?
<proxosi> now it shows the previous error.. cant find
<Aron_Figaro> I apologize for pasting that in here. Didn't realize it was that big.
<BenUrban> hmm
<jrattner1> How can i make a program autostart with KDE?
<proxosi> cant find package flashplayer
<n1nj4-TaNten> that list that the soruce o matic gave me that is the list ia am using
<gnomefreak> proxosi, do you have synaptic open and updating terminal?
<everton137> kenichi, then if my mobile was detected /dev/sdX would appear automaticaly?
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: there's a reason i only asked for the kernel line :)
<n1nj4-TaNten> so it is identical
<door> Arie:  what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  no its not the list they gave you wont give you errors i have the same list
<proxosi> sypnatic not open... updating terminal.. not sure?
<Arie-> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: LOL, yeah
<Arie-> door: that LOL
<bimberi> proxosi: did you enable multiverse, then apt-get update?
<n1nj4-TaNten> ill try to run it again
<kenichi> everton137: yes
<everton137> kenichi, maybe it's because I use a USB hub
<proxosi> i think so
<pablo> jrattner1: in kde dunno, but in gnome you have it in System - Preferences - Sessions
<gnomefreak> Proxosi how many terms. do you have open?
<n1nj4-TaNten> but i get the error
<everton137> kenichi, wha do you think?
<proxosi> one
<door> Arie:  stupid question, but did you try sudo-ing it?
<Aron_Figaro> I'm having a lot of permission errors when I'm running scripts. Anyone??
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak should i run it as root??
<pr1r> anyone know anything about geforce 5200 i
<kenichi> everton137: i connect my mobile phone and all my usb storag device through a usb hub
<pr1r> installing drivers?
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  and here we go again i need YOUR  etc/apt/sources file not source-o-matics
<kenichi> everton137: what phone is it?
<everton137> kenichi, strange problem :(
<gnomefreak> roots not gonna help you n1nj4-TaNten
<everton137> kenichi, Nokia 6235
<Arie-> that was the command lol
<pablo> Oh, fuck, did anyone read my msg at least?
<hanasaki> nayone know a way to do yahoo compatible chat and Cam onlin?
<Arie-> i'm logged as root
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnome
<kenichi> everton137: perhaps it doesnt support beeing a mobile disk
<Arie-> door: this is my first day using linux lol
<coz> soryy pablo what was the message
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak the only thing i can do i sto write it down at this comp
<pablo> Anyone knows what can I do to use my faxmodem so as to receive faxes?
<everton137> kenichi, :(
<door> oh...huh...
<door> hmmm
<Aron_Figaro> Can anyone tell me what this IS? bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: it's a very bad thing
<everton137> kenichi, ok, do you think I can try something?
<BenUrban> wtf did you do to /bin/sh?
<everton137> kenichi, something elese
<Arie-> door: it's a huge step from yesterday where i couldn't even get ndiswrapper to accept my driver lol
<door> Arie:  i know that there are some good explanations on the wiki at ubuntulinux.org
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  you typing it isnt gonna help much because ther eis something in that file that is causing an error
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: try sudo chmod 755 /bin/sh
<Arie-> yeah but not for this error
<door> Arie:  lol...i had the same problems like last month
<Arie-> that i saw anyway
<kenichi> everton137: im not that good with linux. sorry i cant help you...
<pr1r> anyone know anything about nvidia drivers
<n1nj4-TaNten> i will check it again
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban Hmm...that might fix a bajillion problems. I'll try that. I've been having a LOT of permissions problems running random 3rd-party scripts.
<everton137> kenichi, ok, thanks anyway. cya
<pr1r> dual monitors???
<door> Arie:  but i'm not entirely sure what I finally did right, to be hones
<n1nj4-TaNten> can it be my network card
<n1nj4-TaNten> ??
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: indeed it will...if it works
<kenichi> everton137: cya
<door> *t
<Arie-> door: LOL
<proxosi> gnomefreak: do i have to do add outside repositotries
<some_dude> Im lost with the sudo, why dows it want my password ?
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten, i dont know can you get online?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Nope
<BenUrban> thought not
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: what does it say?
<gnomefreak> proxosi,  for what?
<door> Arie:  sorry...that's all i've got
<jrattner1> Is a pentium 4, a i386 or i686?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: When I do Chmod? No error. When I run the script? Same error.
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak is it possible to install debian basic system without connection
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<proxosi> gnomefreak: to install flash on ff
<pacman326> hi everyone
<BenUrban> oh
<n1nj4-TaNten> only with floppies
<xspades> some_dude  ubuntuguide.org has a tutorial on getting sudo to not ask for your password
<pr1r> hey
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: try sudo chmod 755 /bin/bash
<gnomefreak> proxosi,  i dont know
<kenichi> pr1r: i have set up dual monitor with nvidia drivers
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: That's what I've been getting CONSTANTLY when I'm trying to do things, and k
<pr1r> yeah
<BenUrban> heh
<door> Arie:  actually, do you have an up-to-date version of ndiswrapper?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Exact same results
<pr1r> kenichi: howd u do it
<door> you might try sourcefoge.net
<BenUrban> dunno how you managed to disable exec access to your shell
<pr1r> ive been tryin all day
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak how can i check my connection
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<brenner> jrattner1: uname -m
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: ls -l /bin/sh
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  anything is possible i guess but i dont know how you installed it
<some_dude> xspades i don't care, but shouldn't that be the root password?
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten, open up firefox??????????
<xspades> some_dude sudo needs your password
<Arie-> oh it think i have to tell it to rewrite
<brenner> jrattner1: in general it's 686
<kenichi> pr1r: there is a good tutorial for this. i sear it for you
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak i only have console
<jrattner1> brenner, ok so i should install the i686?
<n1nj4-TaNten> prompt
<BenUrban> some_dude: su uses your root password.  sudo ses your user password
<pr1r> im havin a problem with the tutorial
<Arie-> door: yeah i think i have to remove the old one
<BenUrban> *useds
<BenUrban> *uses
<kenichi> pr1r: what tutorial do you have and what problem?
<ernie_> can i install xFCE by typing "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" from terminal?  or will it break things?  Can you choose between desktops?
<door> Arie:  oh, ok! cool. good luck!
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 2005-10-18 18:12 /bin/sh -> bash
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  what does sudo apt-get upgrade give you
<BenUrban> ls -l /bin/bash
<xspades> ernie_ you can, just select xfce on the session at login
<brenner> jrattner1: if you wish. in my experience, i can't tell the difference
<xspades> once done that is
<ernie_> thanks xspades
<gnomefreak> ernie_, yes
<some_dude> where is the wine package ?
<proxosi> what mediaplayer is comparable to mediaplayer classic ? in linux?
<pr1r> kenichi: on the tutorial it tells me to check all the boxes in "edit repository" ie: bb/su/u and i try to check them and then i go back and universe and multiverse arent checked
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: try typing /bin/sh
<BenUrban> see what you get
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: sh-3.00$ prompt
<BenUrban> good good
<pr1r> kenichi:i went on ubuntu wiki and found something there
<kenichi> pr1r: and what for u need to check them?
<pr1r> kenichi: thats what the wiki said to do
<some_dude> proxosi xmms ?
<some_dude> mplayer ?
<jorge_rubio1> hola
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: what's the first line of the script you're trying to run?
* BenUrban needs it verbatim
<ernie_> hmm terminal tells me i have requested an impossible situation.
<pr1r> kenichi: it said on repository box click add select each and check all
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Fetching
<proxosi> wat xmms?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Can't read it. Unable to detect character encoding.
<BenUrban> LMAO
<gnomefreak> ernie_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gave you that error?
<kenichi> pr1r: but what software?
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: that's the problem ;)
<ernie_> yes
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Great. So much for a supported Linux installer. *kills Atari*
<ernie_> it said unmet dependancies
<BenUrban> lmao
<Trashcan> lol
<Aron_Figaro> That was UT2004.
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: wait, what are you trying to use to open it?
<Trashcan> if it cant detect char encoding then its a binary
<Trashcan> :o
<gnomefreak> ernie_,  did it give you a choice to install the depndencies?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Just gedit
<some_dude> what
<pr1r> kenichi: this is even before i install the nvidia-glx and the settings package
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: ok, try this:
<some_dude> what is the gui package manager ? synaptic ?
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: head -n 1 /path/to/script
<gnomefreak> some_dude, yes
<kenichi> pr1r: ah, isee
<ernie_> no choice to install them given
<Arie-> i'm gonna try to remove re-apply
<ernie_> aat the end it said "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ernie_>   xubuntu-desktop: Depends: libgl1-mesa but it is not going to be installed
<ernie_> E: Broken packages"
<kenichi> pr1r: so you dont even have installed your nvidia drive?
<gnomefreak> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<pr1r> kenichi: tell you the truth im not even sure
<gnomefreak> ernie_,  do you have universe repo enabled?
<some_dude> any problem with kde AND gnome ?
<xspades> ernie_ http://www.3spades.net/i/sources.list  save your current list, put those in, apt-get update, then install xubuntu-dektop
<ernie_> i believe i do
<pr1r> kenichi: everything is so big on this damn monitor right now, im losin track of everything
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: #!/bin/sh
<kenichi> pr1r: what does your synaptic say? is nvidia-glx installed?
<Trashcan> wtf
<n1nj4-TaNten> gnomefreak when i run apt-get upgrade and update it fails on every link in source.list
<gnomefreak> some_dude, not on breezy that im aware of
<Trashcan> a self extractor should open in gedit anyway
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Yo
<Trashcan> the america's army one did
<franzroot> i installed bum to deactivate dictd several  months ago. Now i installed some dictionaries databases and reactivate dictd through bum, but i can't do it works. I look for it wiht ps -A and found nothing. I tried  sudo /etc/init.d/dictd stop followed by a similar start, but i got nothing. Strangely i typed dictd --version and it answered me correctly. Any sugestion of what is going wrong?
<pacman326>  Hi everyone, I am a complete linux newb, and I need some help. I was able to successfully install the first part of the installation, but when I boot ubuntu, and it tries to finish the installation process, it tells me something about tty, and job process being "off" Can anyone help me?
<pr1r> kenichi: right now no
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: hmm, my suspicion is that there's some other character(s) on that line that are not visible
<Trashcan> and ut2k4 demo
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Possibly...
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: do you have hexedit?
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, sorry i was distracted reading about the issue, the Device part says the usual Nvidia Card such and such... driver "nv" in the old one "nvidia" in the new one (the one that doesn't work)
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Not at the moment. I'll get it.
<BenUrban> k
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: and don't worry, I know how to handle a hex editor. :)
<pr1r> kenichi: i just reinstalled ubuntu again and am doin the whole thing over, the rollback thing didnt work the first time
<steven_> what a nice day at the beginning of which logging on x-chat in my domitory
<BenUrban> heh
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: 00000000   23 21 2F 62  69 6E 2F 73  68 0A 23 20  54 68 69 73  #!/bin/sh.# This
<some_dude> i know the answer already, but is wine stable ?
<pacman326>  Not to sound rude, but can anyone help me with my issue? I can indulge more information if needed
<BenUrban> hmm
<BenUrban> 0A...
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: hmm. curious
<jrattner1> How do i make a program autostart with KDE
<ernie_> is there a command to determine wich version of ubuntu i am running?
<Arie-> praise jesus and hallelujah
<gnomefreak> n1nj4-TaNten,  you might have bad connection or no connection but other than pinging you connection i dont know i cant remember i think its ping <ipaddress> but im not positive
<kenichi> pr1r: then install the right one for ur card
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: hmph, 0A is indeed the right char
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Yeargh. Everytime I try to enable DMA on my disk drive it spits out in the term that the operation is not supported.
<gnomefreak> ernie_, click the help icon 5.10 will tell you it will have a 5.10 guide
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, havent you read about a lot of people having trouble with this? in ubuntu forums there are some guides, im trying to decide what to do
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: any idea why it's up to this then?
<kenichi> pr1r: all i did was installing this driver and configured the xorg.conf
* gnomefreak steps out for a sec
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: try starting it using /bin/sh:
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: i cant really tell you about troubles. i just installed the driver and the it worked for me
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: /bin/sh /path/to/script
<Arie-> i did it i did it iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<Arie-> lol
<Arie-> sorry
<pr1r> kenichi: ok ill try but id be skipping that  adding multi and whatever the other one is check boxes
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, ok thanks
<door> Arie:  woot!
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: SHAZAM
<BenUrban> hehe
<pr1r> thanks ima try now
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: WTF did that do?
<ernie_> ok, apparently i am running 5.04.  could that present a problem?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: can you explainify it?
<Arie-> totally awesome
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: but why isnt the xserver starting? did it say something? for example device not found or something?
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: it did what that first line should've done
<BenUrban> which is launch the file using the /bin/sh shell
<kenichi> pr1r: skipping what?
<pacman326>  I believe the exact error message I got was "can't access tty; job control turned off". I get this when I try to run Ubuntu for the first time after it reboots my system
<jdkycdoc> well, it has quite a messy log in some file
<kenichi> pr1r: and where
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: can you post it for me?
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Ahh, I see.
<BenUrban> and no i don't know why it didn't work with the first line
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: but not here
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: I assume it read the first "#" to mark a comment. :p
<BenUrban> it is
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Yeah, then that line was commented out.
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: but here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, yes sure just a minute, thanks
<Milk_> Heres a good one... Does anyone here know of an app that will monitor the up/down state of a website/web application?
<BenUrban> but linux treats +x files beginning with #! specially
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Next permission magic issue - my MBR rescue disk. :p
<some_dude> actully sudo is not asking for a password
<Dandel> how do i submit a update to fix a driver problem i found with ubuntu?
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: but i havent got that much time left... i have to go to bed ;) its late here...
<Aron_Figaro> mewmew123 MEOW! =^_^=
<mewmew123> Aron_Figaro, hi
<BenUrban> when you try to execute it, it launches the rest of that line and appends the name of the script to the command line
<Dandel> it's one i have with the acx111 and acx100 chips.
<pr1r> kenichi: on the repositories dialog box click add, there are 3 separate repositories, bb/su/u, select them all and check all the boxes... the boxes that arent stayin checked
<BenUrban> that has the effect of running the script in the interpreter that is specified in that first line
<pr1r> kenichi: the universe and multiuniverse boxes
<kenichi> pr1r: ah, that you mean
<Aron_Figaro> mewmew123 I saw your name and thought...I should say hello to my fellow kitty.
<pr1r> kenchi: yes
<kenichi> pr1r: but you can chose the correct driver?
<BenUrban> and the point of using #! is that those interpreters that use it use # for comments
<pr1r> kenichi: i think its the correct driver
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: *nods*
<mewmew123> Is Ubuntu open by default ? I checked iptables -L and it showed default rule of accept for all
<BenUrban> that includes sh, bash, perl, python, ruby, ...
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: I need a good, current book of Linux programming :)
<varsendagger> hey what's happeing?
<BenUrban> lol
<pr1r> kenichi: nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Shell scripting is something I'm still fairly new at.
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: no clue where i first learned about the #! magic cookie
<BenUrban> and yes that is the technical term for it
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Heh. Thanks though, it may come in handy one day.
<kenichi> pr1r: which card do you have? (i dont even have installed the settings packet...)
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: You're pretty good with this OS. I'm finding Ubuntu to have some weird permissions issues. Want to tackle "what's wrong with my MBR Rescue?"
<pr1r> kenichi: i have a geforce fx 5200 agp and a voodoo 3(lol) pci, thats the one im on now cause the other monitor isnt working
<Razor-X> BenUrban: I thought that's called the shebang?
<BenUrban> Razor-X: lmao, never heard that
<FlannelKing> What's 'sensible-browser'?
<varsendagger> Aron_Figaro, what kind of permission issues?
<FlannelKing> is it just a link to a browser?
<Razor-X> BenUrban: it's on most of the current scripting tutorial websites
<BenUrban> magic cookie applies to the first two bytes of any *nix executable file
<varsendagger> FlannelKing, just a browser, yeah
<BenUrban> including binaries
<bshumate> BenUrban: it is called the shebang...not the magic cookie
<BenUrban> the shebang is one of the magic cookies that linux recognizes
<kenichi> pr1r: ah, so you have two cards not one with two monitor outputs?
<Razor-X> shebang notation is the common UNIX term for flagging a file as a executable script using the ``#!'' set of characters
<bshumate> you are thinking of file magic anyway per binaries... "magic cookie" is an authentication scheme for X
<bshumate> kids these days...
<FlannelKing> so, how do I change it?  is it just a symlink? (I installed konqueror, and now my default browser for xchat (possibly more?) is Konqueror, not FF).
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: i'm pretty good with it because i installed gentoo by hand
<DJ_Necrogami> hello, im trying to setup samba so i can store files on my server samba is running but it wont let me login with eather my root account or my user account
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, the log was overwritten by the succesful start of X with nv, and unfortunately I am too tired to try everything again. thank you anyway, maybe tomorrow ill try again to fix this.
<pr1r> kenichi: yes, sorry that im not giving all the correct info... at work/watching hockey, lol
<BenUrban> note that i have only just installed ubuntu for the first time
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Stage1?
<BenUrban> yes
<Razor-X> bshumate: I'm probably a kid, age-wise :)
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Impressive. I tried that once. Didn't get overly far.
<varsendagger> BenUrban, how else can you install gentoo other than by hand
<BenUrban> heh
<BenUrban> varsendagger: #gentoo-installer
<BenUrban> :D
* varsendagger looks at BenUrban like a god
<bshumate> Razor-X : werd! i have kids! ;-P
<gnomefreak> varsendagger, thats the only way ive ever heard of
<fishdish> i don't thank God
<Razor-X> bshumate: hahahahaha!
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: sorry that i couldnt help you. i hope tomorrw someone can ;) gn8
* BenUrban is a god in 5 channels on freenode
<Razor-X> BenUrban: that defeats the fun of it
<BenUrban> though only one is populated
<varsendagger> ha ha
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: LOL.
<Razor-X> BenUrban: Gentoo's all about compilation, and knowing your system inside-out
<Razor-X> :P
<varsendagger> what are your other channles
<BenUrban> that's why i picked gentoo
<kenichi> pr1r: right, then it works different from what ive set up
<Aron_Figaro> Razor-X: Yeah, I'm learning that. I may switch to Gentoo sooner or later. Maybe I'll wait until I do my next custom rig.
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, thanks bye
<fishdish> But i'd like to have kids though, after a few years, after getting rich, experienced and making the World a better place
<pr1r> kenichi: damnit... well thanks for the help
<BenUrban> varsendagger: #gnuscript, #robowar, #pycui, #alephlinux, #alephone
<chris__> is there anyway that i could make my line-in volume stay the same? i set it to maximum but when i close it, it goes back to minimum.
<Razor-X> Aron_Figaro: I find no need, really, unless you want every app of yours to be compiled efficiently
<kenichi> pr1r: but what you are looking for is called xinerama
<Razor-X> Portage is the only package manager I like *more* than the dpkg system
<kenichi> pr1r: perhaps that helps
<BenUrban> Razor-X: damn straight
<Razor-X> and the apt chain of utilities that act as a frontend to dpkg
<BenUrban> :D
<Aron_Figaro> Razor-X: When I do my next custom rig, I'll probably want to do that then, because I've got a need for speed (and a hatred for compile times longer than 10 seconds)
<pr1r> kenichi: where do i get that???
<Razor-X> Aron_Figaro: :)
<Razor-X> you'll be saddened when you try and ``emerge mplayer''
<some_dude> this is twisted, i just used putty on linux to connect to sshd on windows
<Razor-X> without swap, on 128 MB of RAM, vim takes about 15 seconds to compile :)
<Fujitsu> some_dude: HAha!
<varsendagger> what happens when you emerge mplayer?
<kenichi> pr1r: xinerama is no program its a configuration for x to set up two monitors
<Aron_Figaro> Razor-X: on a 64-bit dual core with 2 gigs of ram and a 10gig swap? :P
<gnomefreak> varsendagger, isnt emerge = to install?
<pr1r> kenichi: didnt know that
<Razor-X> Aron_Figaro: I'ld estimate MPlayer would take 5 minutes, at the least
<chris__> does anyone have any idea as to why my line-in volume keep reseting itself?
<varsendagger> to my knoledge it is like apt-get
<kenichi> pr1r: perhaps this tutorial helps you out?
<kenichi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Razor-X> MPlayer is a ten minute compile for a 1.6ghz CPU (compilation only taxes CPU)
<mewmew123> Is Ubuntu open by default ? I checked iptables -L and it showed default rule of accept for all
<Aron_Figaro> Razor-X: LOL. Well, my current rig is only about half that (one core, 1 gig, and the swap's only 2GB)
<potus> mr_daemon: i tried that command you have me earlier to backup my system..  and its getting stuck on archive.tar.bz2.  i dont want it to add itself to the archieve that would be an endless loop?
<kenichi> pr1r: wrong link
<ernie_> is anyone running dapper drake?
<Aron_Figaro> Razor-X: Why does mplayer take so long to compile, anyway?
<Razor-X> ernie_: lot of people are
<gnomefreak> varsendagger,  yeah thats what i meant since install doesnt exsist on gentoo :( compile this compile that :(
<Razor-X> Aron_Figaro: because it's mplayer :)
<Razor-X> mplayer can do just about *anything*
<kenichi> pr1r: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<Razor-X> at least, if you download the ``all'' codecs package and compile in large-file-support
<ernie_> Razor-X: is it pretty reliable?
<Razor-X> oh yes, it is
<pr1r> kenichi: thanks... i will read it during intermission... you have been very helpful
<phoul> Excuse me i think i have a virus..... If i try to open something it closes instently
* gnomefreak wanted to compile everything i would write my own kernel :(
<Razor-X> this box runs cplay as a frontend to mpg123/ogg123 to play music, and mplayer for video
<kenichi> pr1r: its a REALLY good tutorial for all kind of dual monitor set ups
<varsendagger> Razor-x can you play the streams form streamwired.com?
<Axioein> I am having trouble with MySQL. Does the Ubuntu-4.1 package not have mysql_config?
<phoul> Anyone?
<Razor-X> phoul: A) Open it in a terminal B) How many Linux virii do you know of?
<kenichi> pr1r: well good night then. its late  here ;)
<Razor-X> varsendagger: I'm not sure about that
<franzroot> Hi, anyone could point me a good resource to look at for infos about Linux daemons?
<phoul> Lol Razor-X none but whats going on
<pr1r> kenichi: thanks again... have a good night
<Shady> Heya, I need help with my network, for some reason this comp can see my network stuff, but my laptop can't, I don't remember doing anything to my network. Can you help me out with the laptop portion?
<Razor-X> phoul: like I said :) open it in a terminal
<phoul> why is it doing thins?
<phoul> Well like its doing it with ALL my programs...
<kenichi> bye @ all
<Razor-X> phoul: well, let's see what the problem is, in a terminal
<Razor-X> if it gets dirty, we'll strace the bugger
<Axioein> Shady: Does your laptop have multiple network terminals?
<Axioein> errr
<Axioein> network cards?
<xspades> at6
<Shady> Axioein, yes, an ethernet and wifi
<Razor-X> oh, and, I have 5 minutes left till I leave for self-appointed work
<Razor-X> :)
<ernie_> by adding the universe repositories and the sudo apt-get updating, does that give a person the codecs they need ?
<phoul> Razor-X, i dont know the program name... its the splashscreen editer...
<ernie_> then
<gnomefreak> gnome-art
<guido_> (self-appointed work?)
<phoul> gnome its not gnome-art
<phoul> Thats where i got the pics
<Razor-X> phoul: is that the only one that crashes?
<gnomefreak> ok worth a shot ;)
<phoul> The thing to apply them,,,
<phoul> And Razor-X no
<phoul> wait...
<phoul> yes
<phoul> Lol
<Razor-X> guido_: the pursuit of knowledge waits for no-one
<phoul> Whats wrong with it?
<Razor-X> phoul: I would like to know the application name...
<phoul> I dont know it tho
<Razor-X> and I don't really have/use Gnome, so I wouldn't know it
<guido_> R-X: affirmed.
<phoul> If you go into system then prefs then spashscreen
<gnomefreak> wont gimp edit splash screens?
<Razor-X> how 'bout you other people out there, what's the default splashscreen editor?
<phoul> its just to apply them...
<phoul> Its in system>prefs>app splashscreen
<MasterTsunami> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<gnomefreak> Razor-X,  its called gnome splashscreen manager
<gnomefreak> lol
<Razor-X> gnomefreak: ... wow :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<phoul> You serious gnomefreak?
<Razor-X> what is the name of the thing to run from the terminal?
<unless> g'day everyone
<gnomefreak> i dont see it being an editor tho
<phoul> Not editer
<Razor-X> can't you right-click on the menu, and find out the name of the app?
<phoul> It just applys them!
<Razor-X> I don't know! you people work with menus, you should know how to use them!
<phoul> Razor-X, no i cant
<gnomefreak> phoul,  the only way i know of to get this manageer is to install gnome-art
<Razor-X> :P
<dragoon> !pastebin
<Razor-X> well, I take my leave
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<phoul> gnome i have it dude
<unless> Hey, I've been having a bitch of a time trying to get java installed on my new install, mainly because I have no idea what package contains 'make-jpkg', anyone know what I should get?
<phoul> If i try to open the splashscreen thing it closes
<brenner> gnomefreak: it is?  i always thought you had to go through gconf. i.e. there is no default splahs image mgr
<phoul> Or crash's
<Shady> Can anyone help me get my laptop side of the network up? For some reason the desktop can access it put the lappy can't.
<dragoon> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453442
<dragoon> any ideas?
<phoul> gnomefreak, what do i do if its crashing?
<phoul> It seemed to start crashing when i added a screen from gnome-art
<brenner> unless: ask ubotu about java
<dragoon> ??
<Axioein> Shady: Did you check to make sure everything is plugged in? After that to make sure that the connection is active?
<gnomefreak> phoul,  is gnome art crashing too?
<brenner> unless: and future reference: packages.ubuntu.com   ... you can do a file search
<phoul> Only when i try to add a splashscreen
<ernie_> anyone recomend a game to run on an older machine?
<fishdish> hm
<unless> brenner: Thanks, but I already checked there and there's nothing.
<Shady> Axioein, everything is plugged in. And I can use the internet on it.
<dragoon> any ideas about my qt issues
<phoul> gnomefreak, if i try to use the splashscreen button in system>prefs the thing crash's
<phoul> And i really would like it working...
<gnomefreak> phoul,  good question i dont change the splashscreen i like original
<phoul> gnomefreak, just how do i get into it...
<Axioein> Shady: What type of network are you after?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> This is kinda random, but where does a computer store your Username and Password to match with your login details?
<gnomefreak> phoul,  does it ever complain about a broken pacakage?
<Axioein> Shady: a local network? with shares and the like?
<gnomefreak> package*
<phoul> Umm i cant seem to open it with the terminal because i dont know the ap name
<Shady> Axioein, yeah just a LAN
<gnomefreak> phoul,  what version of ubuntu?
<phoul> Uhh
<phoul> It never did this before tho
<phoul> But i dont know
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Well, I got UT2004 to work nicely, but then it crashed when I died.
<dragoon> ??
<Blah`> dragoon needs help with this ------------> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453442
<Blah`> someone please answer
<dragoon> indeed i do
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: maybe your avatar is more tied into your system than you think?
<gnomefreak> phoul,  do you see the help icon in gnome?
<BenUrban> :D
<gnomefreak> looks like a life perserver?
<dragoon> seems to be something out of the ordinary
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Huh? :P
<BenUrban> when you die, it dies
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Great. :P
<phoul> yeah i do gnome
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: So much for my Onslaught play style XD
<Axioein> Anyone have any experience with mySQL on Ubuntu?
<Aron_Figaro> Axioein: Me Me Me! XD
<gnomefreak> click it you should see a version in there
<gnomefreak> 5.10 will have a guide
<GTroy> can someone give me some easy advice?
<Axioein> Aron: What version? the 4.0? 4.1?
<BenUrban> Aron_Figaro: i've heard rumors of an fps game that kills processes
<Mighty_Whitey> Sure, go to school...
<Aron_Figaro> Axioein: This one I know. Basically just follow the install guide to the letter...and it should theoretically work. I did it in 5.
<GTroy> on user name
<gnomefreak> GTroy,  define easy
<gnomefreak> lol
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban O.o
<GTroy> really easy
<BenUrban> you run around your system and shoot processes
<BenUrban> and they die
<gnomefreak> GTroy, ask it
<Aron_Figaro> BenUrban: Cute
<BenUrban> yep
<gnomefreak> please
<Blah`> dragoon needs help with this ------------> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453442
<phoul> gnomefreak, if i run gnome-splashscreen-manager in a terminal it does the following
<GTroy> where is the paste channel?
<GTroy> two lines
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell GTroy  about paste
<Axioein> Aron: which install guide? the once from source?
<phoul> /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/gnome-splashscreen-manager/splash_screens.rb:192:in `last_write': Unrecognized image file format (Gdk::PixbufError)
<gnomefreak> GTroy,  your pm should have the link to pastebin
<phoul> thats the first line
<phoul> The rest looks correct
<YouCeyE> hi.. i want to copy entire partition and back it up
<YouCeyE> any better way than using dd?
<GTroy> gnomefreak lets try #flood
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: tar
<FlannelKing> Anyone know how I can modify sensible-browser to use another browser?
<YouCeyE> dd is copying empty data also
<guido_> Axe: Are you installing MySQL or running it? If you're just installing, check out XAMPP ... it's a pretty cool all-in-one for Apache, MySQL, PHP and Perl
<dragoon> any ideas about this problem http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453442
<YouCeyE> BenUrban, can u enlighten me how to use tar for backing up
<GTroy> gnomefreak: can you help?
<Axioein> I am writting a perl script to store data in a DB....
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: tar -cpjvf /path/to/tar/file.tar.bz2 /
<Axioein> I don't want anything else.
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: that's the gist of it, but you'll want more options
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: for example, you want to exclude the resulting tar file from the backup
<gnomefreak> phoul,  im not real sure its saying that pic format isnt right. i would try to remove it using synaptic doa  full remove and reinstall gnome-art see if that fixes it
<guido_> Axe: Sorry.. i only do php
<YouCeyE> thanks BenUrban
<GTroy> all I get is invalid user gnomefreak
<Blah`> n00bers
<Blah`> wake up
<Axioein> Thats OK guido.
<YouCeyE> does tar copy empty blocks?
<YouCeyE> like dd?
<Blah`> dragoon needs help with this ------------> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453442 HELP HIM AS I TRYED AND IM LOST
<gnomefreak> GTroy, please be less general that user
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: nope, it only archives files
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: and directories
<YouCeyE> cool
<chris86wm> hey yall here is a question: I use the "line-in"
<chris86wm>  input to listen to TV in breezy. I noticed that everytime I restart the machine,
<chris86wm> the line-in slider/control is set to zero, all the way down, I
<chris86wm> constantly have to readjust it before I can watch/listen to television.
<chris86wm>  Does anyone experience the same?
<YouCeyE> do i need to mount the drive before i do tar?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell chris86wm  about paste
<chris86wm> yeah sry
<YouCeyE> dd doesnt need to mount the drive
<Blah`> oh bye bye u fucking yanks
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: note that it won't archive your partition table or bootloader
<Dr_Acemaster> I have a wireless connection that was working fine till today all of a sudden it's not working, and I can't pull an ip address from my router, any ideas?
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: yes, you need to mount it
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: replace that final / with the mount point
<YouCeyE> BenUrban, no problem
<YouCeyE> i have /boot partition separately
<BenUrban> you should mount it read only if you can
<chris86wm> anyway does anyone know why it does that?
<nickoli> anybody here install the winex cvs from transgaming.org
<YouCeyE> i will do dd on that.. its just 100 mb
<unless> brenner: Got it working, just had to get the order right.
<dragoon> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453442 ffs does anyone know, could i even just get some recognition that i asked a question
<Dr_Acemaster> I've used wi-fi radar to find the network, but can't get it to connect
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: when i said bootloader, i meant the one installed into the master boot record
<brenner> unless: well done
<GTroy> see I don't know which user name goes in which spot
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: which is not in any filesystem
<gnomefreak> invalade user while doing what?
<YouCeyE> k BenUrban
<GTroy> user or **user_name**
<Dr_Acemaster> heh well dragoon, I can see that you've typed some text, but don't see your question
<gnomefreak> GTroy,  did you install ubuntu?
<GTroy> yep
<navarone> YouCeyE,  you can also try g4l at freshmeat I think...you can download image for bootable cd and use it to boot and image a partiition to another or remote server
<gnomefreak> the name you typed in during install is your user name
<Dr_Acemaster> dragoon appears to be busy in here, could be neither of us will get any help :)
<GTroy> by default ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> same with the password
<BenUrban> navarone: the advantage to using tar is that absolutely *any* bootable linux cd can restore the backup
<YouCeyE> BenUrban, so for example if i want to just reinstall on a new hard drive.. i make partitions and copy /boot and tarred partition and should be able to restore the old, right?
<chris86wm> nobody knows?
<GTroy> so in the command line I leave as user:GTroy ?
<gnomefreak> GTroy,  while installing ubuntu it asked for a user name and password that name you typed in than is your user name and the password is your sudo password
<BenUrban> YouCeyE: you will need to do grub install again iirc
<brenner> dragoon: you running dapper?
<GTroy> gotcha
<BenUrban> or whatever bootloader you use
<navarone> Ben...I would think g4l is the same...but I'm not a cli commando like some so I favour it
<dragoon> im running breezy
<YouCeyE> my /boot has grub install in it
<YouCeyE> along with mbr as its the first partition
<gnomefreak> GTroy, the first part of the prompt is your user name the second part is the computer name
<brenner> dragoon: what repo you getting skype fro?
<brenner> *from
<GTroy> hot diggity
<dragoon> the skype one....
<dragoon> err
<gnomefreak> mine is boxerboy@linux$
<GTroy> all I needed to know
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> ok im out for tonight ladies and gents
<dragoon> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<brenner> dragoon: try seveas' deb.  ask ubotu about skype
<dragoon> ubotu tell me about skype
<brenner> dragoon: download it, then install with 'sudo dpkg -i <deb file>'
<GTroy> gnomefreak still not getting it
<Shady> How do I make a LAN? I have everything connected but the share folders aren't showing up on my other ocmp.
<brenner> dragoon: it seemsd the issue you were having is actually described on the wiki page ubotu linked to
<dragoon> oh really ?
<brenner> i.e. the skype package doesn't list that qt one as a dependency
<rhoffa> can someone tell me what i need to type in the terminal to have permission to a folder
<brenner> so you'd need to install that one manualy beforehand
<rhoffa> i copied something from cd and it wont let me rename the tags
<dragoon> ok
<brenner> dragoon: or just use seveas' one, which i'd assume he'd set that dependency up for us
<dragoon> thanks
<brenner> np
<door> rhoffa: first type in ls -l to see who does supposedly own them
<Shady> anyone want to help me out with a lan problem.
<rhoffa> door - just in the terminal
<lordlucless> Can dovecot sort mail to differen mailboxes based on the addressee's domain, on servers which serve more than one domain?
<door> then, if it's root, type sudo chown [yourusername]  [filenames] 
<rhoffa> i been through this before i just want everything i put on my desktop for me to have permission too
<dsl3383> Hi all, will ubuntu run well on an old computer?
<rhoffa> i dont want files i want my whole home directory
<door> try a * then for the filename
<MiSS_n00b> runs okay on my piece ofcrap
<door> maybe?
<bimberi> dsl3383: what specs (ram, disk, processor speed)
<dragoon> easy
<Arie-> Hey, how do I modify my modules file?
<dsl3383> 64MB 6GB 233Mhz
<brenner> dragoon: worked out?
<dragoon> yea :)
<paulito> has there been anyone here who have sucessfully installed a ubuntu instance in a windows based vmware session??
<MiSS_n00b> it'll be sloooow
<brenner> dragoon: seveas's deb?
<dragoon> nah i used the skype howto
<bimberi> dsl3383: gnome would be very slow ... i'd do a server install then try installing xubuntu-desktop
<brenner> righto then
<dsl3383> just trying to learn linux in a user friendly ditro
<rhoffa> door it says too few arguments
<unless> Anyone mind helping me with an Azureus install?
<dsl3383> thanks I might be back....
<brenner> dsl3383: like bimberi said, the default desktop environment (gnome) would be too slow.
<rhoffa> i want permission to everything, all the time
<clint-> hi all
<rhoffa> and i dont know what to type to get that
<door> hmm... i could have sworn it was chown [username]  [filenames]  or something
<proxosi> is vlc player combatible with ubuntu?
<clint-> anyone, know probably what would be my best bet to making my mp3's into.. flac or ogg? or?
<door> rhoffa:  try man chown
<rhoffa> in the brackets
<brenner> proxosi: sure is.  there's a vlc package in the repo
<clint-> and mpeg 's into moer compressed, but still nice, thats really my own problem with ubuntu :)
<brenner> proxosi: universe repo to be exact
<Khisanth> clint-: what do you hope to get out of doing that?
<clint-> hope?
<rhoffa> door - that means nothing to me i dont understand
<clint-> its not a matter of hope, I am pushing myself everyday, and Into more systems than the adverage, .. etc..
<Mighty_Whitey> Is ubuntu more compatible with most modems than other distros?
<brenner> clint-: lossy -> lossy = more lossy
<Khisanth> well you certainly aren't getting any better sound out of that
<bshumate> clint-: converting from one lossy format to another is not typically a good thing(tm)
<Coweater> Mighty_Whitey: no
<clint-> Xandros Business 3., Linspire 5.0, PC BSD , Fedora Core ,
<Mighty_Whitey> bummer
<Khisanth> and flac would probably result in a loss of space :)
<rhoffa> i tried sudo chown user/home
<SCMark> bshumate: you can't trademark that!
<rhoffa> didnt work
<Mighty_Whitey> why are modem drivers such a nightmare in Linux?
<linkd> to make it interesting
<Khisanth> using a winmodem?
<bshumate> SCMark: mah homegurl Martha has it trademarked
<clint-> when I put mp3 cd in, or mpeg, that music videos on, but I am putting to this nice new 80 GB External , I got, usb 2.0 and firewire, but I don' use the firewire, F A Porsche,
<Coweater> Mighty_Whitey: because manufacturers don't care about linux, get a decent hardware modem and you'll be fine for life
<linkd> the problem is there are so many models of modems on the market. its hard to write drivers for all. and the manufactures tend to just write them for the commonly used platform.. windows
<Mighty_Whitey> winmodem, conexant, usb, you name it I've tried it...
<rhoffa> does anyone know the command so i have permission to my entire hard drive
<clint-> Xandros runs Office real nice, even better than windows, and Power Point, the graphics are unreal ;)
<SCMark> then let me just say : You can't trademark that! (tm)
<Khisanth> Coweater: heh or move away from dialup :)
<rhoffa> or at least my home folder so i dont have to deal with this permission bullshit anymore
<Coweater> it's always good to have a backup
<Mighty_Whitey> How much are serial modems on average?
<clint-> rhoffa: , /etc/fstab
<clint-> you want it to automount all of your partitions for you huh :)
<clint-> funny thing, PC BSD does.. :D
<jgrieves> how can i get hte latest ubuntu kernel source?
<jgrieves> dapper
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: you talking about dialup modems?
<jgrieves> kernel-source is like 2.4 :)
<rhoffa> that didnt work clint
<Mighty_Whitey> Yeah
<SCMark> rhoffa: sudo -s
<rhoffa> scmark - what after that
<SCMark> rhoffa: enter your password and you are root.  Full acess to all your files
<rhoffa> scmark - does that mean i have permission
<rhoffa> for now own
<Dr_Acemaster> wifi radar says connected to my network, but it can't pull an ip address, any ideas?
<rhoffa> on
<rhoffa> i just want permission, to all my stuff it seems like once i get it fixed ill save something somehwere else and ill need permission again
<SCMark> rhoffa: you will have full permission in your terminal session... What are you having permission problems with?
<rhoffa> i copied mp3s off a cd
<rhoffa> tried to tag them
<flodine> whats the command for kubutnu to be installed
<rhoffa> says i cant
<bimberi> flodine: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<flodine> thxs
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: well, i can recommend this u.s. robotics one
<bimberi> np :)
<jgrieves> is 686 ok for pentium M chips?
<Mighty_Whitey> which ?
<rhoffa> scmark - i would like to have permission to /home/rhoffa
<rhoffa> and everything underneath it so what do i need to type in the terminal for that
<bshumate> rhoffa:  sudo chown -R rhoffa:rhoffa /home/rhoffa
<SCMark> rhoffa: open a terminal, and type chmod 755 -R /home/rhoffa
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: hang on, i'll try and google it
<Arie-> Hey, I need to add a line to modules how do I do that?
<Mighty_Whitey> OK, thanks
* bimberi was thre characters behind bshumate so had to do a lot of backspacing :)
<SCMark> rhoffa: I guess bshumate's suggestion is better/more likely to work
<bimberi> *3
<rhoffa> i did them both
<Arie-> Hello?
<rhoffa> thanks you guys
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: and this dbase might be interesting: http://www.devidal.tv/~chris/winmodems/#Database
<clint-> I'll just read debian bible.. funk this
<FlannelKing>  Any way to get EVMS to stop checking a partition on boot?
<Mighty_Whitey> Thank you
<Arie-> Hello?
<cyphase> is there a way to make icons default to the right in nautilus?
<Shady> Can anyone help me out with my LAN,
<cyphase> i wanna try out the Mac placement :)
<clint-> I know what I'll do
<desplesda> i have both wireless access and wired access for my laptop, is there any way to get the system to automatically route data through the wire when it's plugged in and through the wireless when it's not?
<Hericus> I want to run debian. :(
<clint-> I'm going to, use Sony Sound Forge 8, and I will just convert my mp3's to flac, or ogg.. :)
<Hericus> I don't have the bandwidth..
<clint-> Hericus:
<clint-> all you need is the first binary cd
<Hericus> I'm on dialup. :)
<clint-> I have 3.1 sarge, Binary cd 1, you can just use 1 cd, and install all ther other apps later whatever
<clint-> its np, I'll send to you however long it takes
<desplesda> Hericus:  running debian on dialup is pretty painless, you just run your updates every week overnight or so
<clint-> I'm getting into Fiber Optics m8 , in mY college
<Hericus> That would be nice, however being in Nigeria currently is a pain in itself.
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: http://www.usr-emea.com/products/p-dialup-product.asp?prod=hom-messv92-ex&loc=unkg
<clint-> i see
<Hericus> desplesda, I wanted to get gentoo on the lappy..
<clint-> can I mail it to you?
<Arie-> can anyone see me?
<varsendagger> where are my firefox bookmarks kept?
<Mighty_Whitey> Thank you very much, I'll check it out
<Hericus> clint-,  3 months is a long time ;p
<desplesda> Arie-:  yes
<Arie-> oh i was wondering
<Hericus> Besides I'm moving house soon.
<bimberi> Arie-: no :P
<Hericus> Maybe then.
<Arie-> cuz no one was answering
<clint-> I'm getin 5 ubuntu cd's office. but I"m into PC BSD as well :)
<clint-> talkin about speed.. 8-)
<Hericus> I don't like PCBSD.
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: i have to use a serial-usb converter though
<DGauge> how do I log into ubuntu as system admin? I have the username and password but the login says I can't login at that screen
<varsendagger> what is PCBSD?
<desplesda> varsendagger:  .mozilla/firefox/{default profile}/bookmarks.html
<Hericus> sudo su dGauge.
<varsendagger> ohhh
<clint-> its KDE on FreeBSD
<varsendagger> thanks
<desplesda> DGauge:  GDM doesn't let you login as root using it
<Hericus> The installation is a breeze aswell.
<clint-> yes it is ;)
<desplesda> DGauge:  if you want to have a root shell, run sudo -s
<Hericus> sudo is flawed.
<clint-> 12 minutes on this Acer Aspire 3613 WLCi , 512 DDR2, 1.5 ghz :D
<Mighty_Whitey> would that converter work for other usb modems?
<Mighty_Whitey> I have a usb USrobotics 5633a
<Hericus> clint-, I hear acer lappys aren't really worth getting.
<bimberi> DGauge: sudo -i - once logged in as a user with sudo access
<clint-> no wonder they programmed Mac OS X off FreeBSD :)
<Hericus> clint, what're your views?
<DGauge> well I need a graphical interface for setting up some things I'm not very good at setting up say the modems in root shell
<clint-> well I have had some problems with support for this acer aspire, ;) I got mine for free from college, I can't complain
<brenner> you may not need one.  i just said that b/c this lappy doesn't have a serial port
<clint-> but yeah, get something that supports linux defanately :D
<Hericus> clint-, yeah..
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: only usb ones, so i had to get the converter
<Hericus> A dell inspiron 9300.
<clint-> don't try instaling debian to an acer laptop thats for sure ;)
<Hericus> Huh?
<Hericus> Why not?
<Hericus> I wanted to get an Acer Travemate
<Mighty_Whitey> OK, I'll have to look into one of those too
<bimberi> DGauge: System -> Admin -> Networking
<clint-> not worth the time m8, in my research of it, thats geared towards building on workstations, so you can add all the drivers and everthing , or just want to run a server
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: you don't have a serial port either?
<clint-> 1 thing will say about  unbuntu is
<clint-> its awesome for its hardware detection
<DGauge> bimberi: so do "sudo -i " after a log in with my regular account and then do system->admin->network?
<Mighty_Whitey> Yeah, I do just not a serial modem.
<clint-> I'll work around the mp3 , and mpeg latencies
<Hericus> clint-, what distro's other than deb. gentoo, do you run/
<clint-> I'll just use my Sony Sound Forge 8, or ACID , or my CAkewakl Sonar software, and convert my mp3's to linux formats, and unix etc.. no worries
<Arie-> Ok can someone help me reail quick?
<bimberi> DGauge: no, just the latter
<clint-> I run them on 1 hard drive, and my other workstation is different, I use Acronis Disk Director Suite 9
<Arie-> Please?
<clint-> for laptop
<Hericus> ahh cool.
<Fujitsu> Arie-, what?
<Hericus> Should I stick with ubuntu? get deb? slackware? or should I just get gentoo on a lappy?
<clint-> Xandros Business 3.0, Linspire 5.0, PC BSD, Fedora Core 4, waiting on 5 official to come out, Ubuntu, I installed the kde packages, that was a breeze,
<Mighty_Whitey> Gotta go, thanks for the help brenner
<Fujitsu> I don't like Fedora.
<clint-> I even tried Suse, and Mandriva
<bimberi> DGauge: "sudo -i" will give you a root login shell if you need it for CLI stuff.  Then you said you wanted GUI :)
<brenner> Mighty_Whitey: np, good luck!
<Mighty_Whitey> Thanks
<clint-> I don't limit myself, thats me, I'm installing PC BSD to a pen drive
<Hericus> clint-, the only distro that you run that I like in the list is ubuntu..
<DGauge> darn that means my modem isn't supported by ubuntu :(
<cee-jay> hi. can i install Breezy on a USB hard drive?  I have to use xp at work, but i'd like to sneak in Ubuntu when i can use it.  :)
<clint-> well thats me
<clint-> I don't care what people like that I like... 2 each of there own, I don't look for cridicts
<Hericus> Aye.
<Hericus> I'll just try running ubuntu + gentoo on it.. thing is HD space..
<clint-> yes you can
<clint-> even an external usb if you want
<Tsingi> anyone have problems with devhelp not working?
<Arie-> Fujitsu: How do I modify modules?
<Fujitsu> Arie-, what do you mean by modify?
<clint-> I just got this awesome 80 GB USB 2.0 and firewire, however I don' t use firewire, no need,but I'm not going install an operating system to it
<Arie-> I need to add a line
<cee-jay> OK, I should say that I just installed on my external USB drive, but booting after install--grub doesn't like the drive definitions..
<clint-> you can take an internal hard drive, and dvd burner, and inclose them, and run them as usb , thats a gag
<Fujitsu> sudo gedit /etc/modules, Arie-
<Tsingi> also, it this isn't the channel to ask about fixing devhelp, is there somewhere else?
<clint-> and make them external lol. they make cases for that lmao
<clint-> never limit yourself :)
<Arie-> thanks
<Hericus> I'd probably get an external 60GB I saw.
<Hericus> It was a bit pricy..
<Hericus> I'd have to get the travelmate if I want an external then
<clint-> I got this LACIE F A Porsche from my College,
<cee-jay> clint -- are you saying I should install with the HDD in my PC first, then move it to a USB enclosure and boot?
<Hericus> My budget is slightly low..
<clint-> it was $199
<Hericus> clint-, the college I'm going to would give me a lappy aswell so that'll make two :p
<clint-> yes you can put hard drives, roms.. whatever in enclosures
<Auto|MaG> Question for someone about wireless w/ madwifi - Im trying to get my wireless card to work, but I think i did something out of order. Dmesg is listing ath_hal and ath_pci before wlan. Dosent wlan need to come first?
<clint-> they gave me 1 :)
<clint-> ->  www.robertmorris.edu/cs/
<clint-> --->  http://www.robertmorris.edu/cs/
<clint-> theres link for ya
<Hericus> Thanks.
<Hericus> C.S huh? :p
<clint-> np
<cee-jay> ok, off to try this install method.  thanks clint!
<Tsingi> hmm, maybe I asked the wrong question
<clint-> yes
<clint-> don't thank me.. thank Ubuntu :)
<Royce> I'm not sure if I have samba configured correctly, when I browse networks, I find windows network, but inside that none of the systems show
<DShepherd> hey
<Shady> How do I install the codecs for DVD play in totem?
<Hericus> clint-, http://www.abti-american.edu.ng thats the college I should be going to in jan.
<clint-> 1 thing I can say is, I love running Xandros because of its .. awesome Codeweavers Cross Over, , I instal Office, and it runs like a charm, even power points graphics are great
<bimberi> ubotu tell shady about restricted
<DShepherd> !tell Shady about RestrictedFormats
<clint-> cool
<Tsingi> bI'm running ubuntu, hedgehog, devhelp does not work, I uninstalled and reinstalled it, still doesn't work, anyone know where to get help with this?
<clint-> well, I just got in September..
<DGauge> wth? my network isn't set the ppp0 isn't configed :/
<clint-> I been studying systems though, for year and such... but I don't consider that studying, the more I Don't chat, and read, and apply the concepts. thats studying, and I got plenty of software and books to keep me busy,, both windows and open source
<clint-> Rhinoceros 3d, Maxon, Autodesk 3ds Max 8, Maya, and so on
<clint-> I'm also, going to be ordering an nfr, intrusion detection system, from www.nfr.com,
<clint-> Highly into the internet security Hericus
<Tsingi> is there another time of day when you can ask questions on this channel and get some kind of acknowlegement?
<Hericus> Yes, yes of course.
<Hericus> clint-, thing is, I'm more into the programming/web design kinda thang.
<Hericus> I haven't really had time for sec.
<clint-> me as well.. into it l
<clint-> all*
<Royce> anybody have any tips for getting access to windows networks?
<Hericus> When I get into college and get two lappys I'll have time for all that :D
<brenner> Tsingi: what probs you having with it?
<clint-> ;)
<Tsingi> brenner, it doesn't work.  May have something to do with my firefox install, not sure, does devhelp use the web browser?
<bimberi> Royce: i have found the network browser a bit unreliable too - but had better luck just connecting to shares directly using Places -> Connect to Server
<DGauge> I'm surprising my CIS instructors not only am I the first student at the college to go for all 7 major AAS majors, but I'm also the first one that is in the beginning (planning) stages of making my own OS
<brenner> Tsingi: not sure.  the apt-cache entry says it uses gecko
<DShepherd> Royce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28Samba%29 <-- try this
<clint-> yeah, open source allows you to do alot DGauge
<clint-> or file system?
<Rage_> ZOMG Ubuntu rox... apt-get install acidrip...
<clint-> or more like a custom build?
<brenner> Tsingi: probably it's own viewer based on gecko engine
<Tsingi> brenner: hmm, I guess you haven't heard of this before then.  I don't use it much, the firefox install was just a guess.
<DGauge> My Operating System is just bare ideas right now but I know C/C++/ASM and have some great sites to look to for advice
<Tsingi> brenner: I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it, that did nothing.  Is there an error log somewhere it would write to, or that the app launcher would write to that I could check?
<bimberi> Royce: um, note that you only need to install samba if you want ubuntu to act as a server.  smbclient (for using ubuntu as a client) is installed by default
<DGauge> how do I config ppp0 under ubuntu? I can't seem to find the right option :/
<clint-> are you studying algorithms?
<Royce> bimberi: cool, thanx
<brenner> Tsingi: how are you running it? thru terminal?
<Royce> 201002
* Royce didn't mean to type that
<Tsingi> brenner: from the applications->programming->devhelp on the taskbar
<hatred_> hey guys, got a networking question for you,
<mars_> ?
<hatred_> i can gain access to the net on my laptop via my computer
<bob832> to change the port for ssh, do i edit the ssh_config or the sshd_config file?
<ulinskie> what's the advantage of breezy from hoary?
<hatred_> however the laptop & comp can't ping each other
<hatred_> most oncfused
<hatred_> any ideas?>
<ulinskie> I am running hoary right now, but quite hesitant to upgrade it into breezy
<Tsingi> brenner: tried from a terminal, heh, got: devhelp: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bimberi> bob2_: sshd_config
<hatred_> bob832 -: i'd say sshd ?
<Tsingi> brenner: looks like a mozilla thing
<bob832> ok, thanks
<clint-> router?
<mars_> I can't find out the GPRS drivers
<clint-> what type of network you have setup hatred_, how do you have the computers networked
<Tsingi> brenner: I'll reinstall mozilla and see if that works, is there an ubuntu install for firefox 1.5?  I need it.
<clint-> what type of firewalls are you running, what type of sysems are you running
<clint-> systems*
<hatred_> uhm, just 2 comps connected
<brenner> Tsingi: *nod*.  you suspected firefox?  did you do a custom install or something?
<hatred_> no switch
<clint-> i see
<bimberi> bob832: note that you can run it on multiple ports if you like - using multiple "Port #" lines
<Tsingi> brenner: heh, yeah
<MoonRanger> does ubuntu have a firewall enabled right after you install it from cd
<clint-> I made a standard broadband dsl modem, into a router, which really, no full capabilities. but still served as a splitter :D
<clint-> MoonRanger: , I believe so :)
<brenner> Tsingi: not sure on the 1.5 thing.  i jsut use the default
<brenner> Tsingi: hit the forum
<brenner> or the wiki
<sally_> what package do I need to install to make mplayer play encrypted dvds
<bimberi> MoonRanger: a fresh ubuntu install has no external ports listening
<bob832> bimberi: oh, i just wanted to change the default port to increase security but thats for the tip
<Tsingi> brenner: I can't use the default, 1.5 has SVG support, working with it.
<oblib> Does anyone know how to set up vncserver so that is starts a new X session for vnc access?
<DGauge> how do I config ppp0?
<mars_> I wanna use GPRS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bimberi> bob832: np :)
<hatred_> DGauge pppconfig ?
<linux_n00b_e> Where site could I go to to help me do MB to GB conversions?
<Tsingi> brenner: can you give me some addies for those?
<brenner> Tsingi: wiki.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
<DGauge> oh yeah  heh :)
<hatred_> ;)
<whyameye> how do I remove a module permanently? If I use rmmod, the module reloads next time I reboot.
<Tsingi> brenner: thanks dude.
<clint-> Hericus: , want to see what I am into doing,, and DGauge, you might like this
<MoonRanger> i just installed pidentd and its not working would it be because i have to do something with the firewall and port 113
<Hericus> clint-, sure. :)
<brenner> Tsingi: np
<clint-> pimp this.. -> http://www.iconbase.com/
<mars_> who can speak Chinese?
<whyameye> anybody have experience here with the fgrlx ATI drivers?
<pr1r> ok can someone help me... i have 2 monitors... having a problem setting up the agp card, its an nvidia geforce fx
<DGauge> I'm looking
<pr1r> i asked before and what i got isnt working
<Hericus> clint-, thats pretty good photoshop work.
<hatred_> hey, anyone have any ideas why the computers on my network can't see eachother?
<hatred_> i can gain net access
<Hericus> clint-, I'm somewhat dissapointed that you're selling them however.
<hatred_> but can't ping the other computers on the network
<hatred_> most confused...
<clint-> ;)
<bimberi> whyameye: if hotplug is installing the module then adding it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist will stop that
<watnou> you need to define a gateway
<DGauge> yeah that is some great work :)
<clint-> I'm not the 1 selling them
<mars_> if u r using to the windows....................
<linux_n00b_e> If I have a 6448.6 MB hard drive, How many gigs is that? Can someone do the conversion for me?
<Hericus> clint-, oh well thats okay then.
<oblib> Does anyone know how to set up vncserver so that is starts a new X session for vnc access?
<Hericus> My apologies.
<Kyral> linux_n00b_e: approx 6.5
<pr1r> lol
<Kyral> if you use the 1000 MB = 1 GB
<whyameye> bimberi: I'm specifically wondering about switching from the ATI to the fgrlx drivers. What if the fgrlx drivers, don't work for me? Can I go back?
<watnou> hatred: you need to define a gateway
<DGauge> clint-: I would hope not....I would hope you wouldn't charge such a ridiculous price for icons....I'd rather learn to make my own at that price :o
<Kyral> it will be different if you use 1024 = 1 GB thing
<clint-> going steal it though :)
<clint-> won't ;)
<bimberi> whyameye: as far as i know that's just a matter of changing the setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hericus> gentoo has a great package management system however.
<hatred_> watnou - thx, i'll go suss it out
<linux_n00b_e> Thanks Kyral. Now if I have one that is 2111MB, how many gigs is that?
<clint-> Hericus:
<clint-> want to hear what i hear on Gentoo
<hatred_> Hericus -: i much prefer gentoo's package management system to debians
<pr1r> 2.1 g
<Hericus> Go ahead clint-.
<Hericus> hatred_, here, here.
<clint-> I hear, its 1 of the most powerful, linux systems, and that its goes deep for hardware detection.. real deep. but thats what i hear. you know how those stories turn out. sometimes :)
<pr1r> 1024 mb in a gb
<linux_n00b_e> thanks prir
<pr1r> np noob
<hatred_> clint- : i use gentoo on this machine and it's incredibly powerful . versatile
<JadussD> !w32codecs
<linux_n00b_e> Thanks pr1r..
<linux_n00b_e> lol
<pr1r> does anyone know how to get nvidia drivers to work, i know its all over the forums but nothing seems to be working from there
<whyameye> bimberi: the link I have for installing on Breezy says to modprobe the drivers. Do you have any experience with these drivers?
<Hericus> I'm unsure about whether I should get gentoo on a lappy.
<bimberi> whyameye: no sry
<clint-> PC BSD, was really powerful, just how powerful is gentoo, I heard it uses BSD ports :)
<dr_unpleasant> any word on firefox 1.5 being supported in ubuntu 1.5?
<clint-> it is.. to me :)
<dr_unpleasant> oops i mean ubuntu 5.10
<mars_> i'm using the ubuntu linux,but the gprs drivers cannot be install.there no drivers for Linux.
<Falstius> Hericus: keeping my laptop gentoo install running was getting to be a real pain
<Falstius> ofcourse, I was running the whole thing with ~86
<Hericus> Falstius, tell me, what was your lappy like?
<bimberi> dr_unpleasant: not much word but there is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Hericus> specs.
<linux_n00b_e> I've got a Linux box that looks like it has room for two extra hard drives. I see the extra power clip and cable connector for one. How could I put the third hard drive inside the box?
<Falstius> Centrino with a prism based wireless, synaptic touchpad
<pr1r> noob... you need raid
<pr1r> i think
<dr_unpleasant> bimberi: thanks Ill try that
<clint-> want to know whats hillarious,, I installed Mandriva 2006, and it screwed up my network.. the biatch didn't even detect DCHP ;)
<Fujitsu> linux_n00b_e, you plug it in?
<bimberi> dr_unpleasant: np :)
<Hericus> I'm going to just run gentoo on my desktop.
<Hericus> -sigh-
<Hericus> I'll run ubuntu + MS on my lappy.
<clint-> 8-)
<Falstius> Hericus: for hardware support, Gentoo is just fine
<clint-> <---- mounts FReeSBIE to ram...... 8-)
<linux_n00b_e> No what I'm saying is  do you think there could  another cable inside the box for hooking up a thrid drive or would I have to go and buy a differrent cable set in ordeeer to put two extra drives inside my box?
<Falstius> just done run it with unstable packages :)
<Hericus> (: I'm still unsure, gentoo is a very unstable distro.
<Falstius> Ubuntu's ACPI issues seem better now atleast.
<Hericus> I mean, I'm not sure I'll have the time, compiling packages over and over.
<clint-> yep
<Falstius> you can do gentoo with binary packages.
<logical_mark> Hey guys. I just bought some logitech surround sound speakers and I have no clue how to set them up in linux. My motherboard came with a program for windows that let me select the jack functions...
<Hericus> Eitherway..
<Hericus> Well..
<Hericus> We'll see.
<clint-> it depends on really what you want it for :)
<Howi> Wow.  Lots of people...
<clint-> how about we just ,, tell people do away with all them distro's and we minimize them down to at least 20 :D
<logical_mark> Hey did anyone see my last about setting up surround sound speakers? Could use the help.
<Falstius> clint-: only power users use more than 6 of them
<Falstius> logical_mark: I can't help you, but if you find anything out, my rear speakers aren't tweating either.
<logical_mark> Falstius, yeah I will
<clint-> well I guess I'm 1 of them
<clint-> Acronis Disk Director Suite 9.. OS Selector, peopple that are ambition, and don't limit themselves. has nothing to do with being a power user
<Hericus> I'm not going to be using the lappy for a server or anything.
<Hericus> Just to run a distro on..
<Hericus> So ubuntu would be a better bet.
<clint-> exactly. why would ya ;)
<misfit_toy> soon we will be back to OS on a ROM and you just pop in the distro you want, Atari 800 all over again ;)
<clint-> Hericus: , http://www.scitechsoft.com/
<Royce> I am trying to mount a windows share, i didn't have /home/username/mnt, so I made a mnt dir, that didnt have the effect I thought it would
<clint-> take my name out of the "we" :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell Royce about mountwindows
<mustard5> logical_mark, you using alsamixer?
<Falstius> I run a RHEL3 clone on my laptop since that's what I'm targeting work apps for.
<clint-> whats limits.. heh
<Falstius> but it works well (except it won't turn off)
<Hericus> clint-, do you have aim, or yahoo or something?
<tonyyarusso> Why doesn't changing my "preferred applications" change the behavior of the mail icon in the toolbar?  (In Breezy; it's still pointing to evolution.)
<clint-> hee
<clint-> kopete,, :)
<clint-> I don't talk instant messaging much, I run a room on Filetopia..
<clint-> I could create Ubuntu like snap.. but I won't.. :)
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, I think you would need to manually edit the icon
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, changing the preferred app would only change the default that it chooses when you hit a mail link of some kind in another app
<clint-> oops.. too late..already done
<clint-> ;)
<C_J_Pro> In what folder is the path usually stored?
<C_J_Pro> erm
<C_J_Pro> file
<Murrlin> not sure, but I'll ask here. did I miss anything when installing Windowmaker? the usual (?) wm app menu is missing
<Murrlin> submenu
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: I see.
<clint-> Hericus: , what operating system are you on now.. then I show you communication peer to peer, client,, security..  evolution
<watnou> *Yawn*
<clint-> irc, opera, etc.. irc clients. have nothing on this
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, what mail app do you want as default?
<Hericus> Microsoft(TM) Windows(TM) XP Professional.
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: That would be really slick if it could change the icon too; maybe an idea for future releases.
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: Thunderbird.
<clint-> k .. 1 sec.. I'll private msg u
<watnou> g@@P
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, I recall there being some HOW to's in the forum on Thunderbird...let me check
<bimberi> C_J_Pro: globally in /etc/profile with user additions in ~/.bash_profile
<logical_mark> mustard5, no I don't know what or where
<clint-> Hericus:
<clint-> are you on windows now?
<Hericus> clint-, yes.
<clint-> k
<TerrapinOrange> Hey folks.  I'm fairly new to ubuntu.  I just tried to apt-get dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy and hosed my libc6 somehow.  Would someone mind helping me clean things up, if that's even possible?  I can run some commands, but ls and tar at very least keep crapping out on me.
<clint-> dl this.. http://www.filetopia.org
<phiqtion> how can i get mp3 on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: Don't bother; I was still able to pull the command from pref. apps.
<mushroomblue> hi. how ugly is an upgrade from Warty to Breezy?
<clint-> I use it, to support all different types of linux systems. help users aroudn the world,, provide security.. etc.. etc :)
<clint-> around*..
<Fujitsu> mushroomblue, I don't know. There has been a successful upgrade from Hoary, but I know not about Warty.
<TokenBad> in xchat is there a way to block colors in channel text?
<logical_mark> mustard5: I would love a jump start on getting them working.
<clint-> look for 3.04 d
<Madpilot> mushroomblue: you'll probably want to do that in two stages, warty - hoary, then hoary - breezy
<mushroomblue> hrm. good idea.
* mushroomblue edits sources.list
<mustard5> logical_mark, have you installed alsamixer?
<logical_mark> yes
<TerrapinOrange> The error I'm getting is:  /lib/libpthread.so.0: symbol __libc_stack_end, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<TerrapinOrange> When I try to run ls or tar.
<logical_mark> mustard5: yes it is installed
<mushroomblue> hrm.
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, here is an old 5.04 how to on getting firefox icons and thunderbird icons... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34354&highlight=thunderbird+mozilla
<mushroomblue> I'm gonna take the risk.
<cwesterburg> how do I set the password so that I can run SU?
<mushroomblue> if it breaks, I just run over and install breezy from scratch.
<mushroomblue> cwesterburg: sudo passwd root
<mustard5> logical_mark, oh ok...I don't know what to do from there..but I know that can control the surround sound :)
<cwesterburg> thanks mush
<clint-> Hericus:  you still here?
<tonyyarusso> mustard5: Thanks.
<Hericus> Yeah, just a sec.
<clint-> k
<clint-> you'll like it, I swear
<logical_mark> mustard5: but I cannot control the jacks and how the audio is sent there... thanks though
<proxosi> where does flash for ff locate in synatpic packagage manager?
<clint-> m8, I was telling people at my school. how i could just build them a custom Windos Vista
<mushroomblue> hrm.
<Hericus> hah
<clint-> yeah lol
<mushroomblue> is apt-get dist-upgrade the only way to upgrade every package?
<clint-> not that hard lmfao
<mushroomblue> cos it's only updating 31 of them.
<Hericus> Done
<Fujitsu> mushroom, are you sure!!??
<TokenBad> in xchat is there a way to block colors in channel text?
<clint-> it has to do with some service upgrades, modifiation, drivers.. support.. themes appearance,, enhanced shell..
<clint-> and Windows favorite part, making it so hard for you to burn dvds :D
<mushroomblue> Fujitsu: well, according to apt, that's all that's being upgraded.
<mushroomblue> which confuses the hell out of me.
<Madpilot> !tell mushroomblue about upgrade
<C_J_Pro> is it normal for a $PATH to be about 2+ pages in length
<C_J_Pro> ?
<clint-> which were all against right ;)
<Hericus> heh
<Hericus> ya
<jota> some body speak spanish???
<mustard5> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dex-Freudii> jota: I do but it's not nettiquette
<thoreauputic> mushroomblue: you changed your sources.list to breezy ?
<clint-> your probably going use Hericus as your name or nick right?
<mushroomblue> thoreauputic: yah.
<Hericus> yup
<clint-> Zoo is the nick I go by, clint is my real name
<jota> thank
<thoreauputic> mushroomblue: you ran  sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<marky> woot woot ubuntu fecking rocks
<bimberi> jota: try #ubuntu-es
<clint-> good job, I see you figure things out quick
<Fujitsu> marky, you said it!
<jota> ok
<marky> just got it
<mushroomblue> thoreauputic: yep.
<mushroomblue> hrm.
<Fujitsu> Liking it, marky?
<mushroomblue> how do you get it to install all dependencies?
<marky> dam  , the best flavour of linux ever
<mushroomblue> heh. I still like gentoo better, but yay for remote administration.
<thoreauputic> mushroomblue:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  should pull in your new breezy - if not, I'm puzzled too
<whyameye> needing help with fgrlx drivers from ATI....
<mushroomblue> thoreauputic: no. I need other stuff.
<mushroomblue> ack. hold on.
<marky> got it on mt dell d600
<marky> my*
<jack_> Hello?
<marky> hello jack
<whyameye> marky: you are running a D600? I have one and am trying to get Breezy running on it. Can you help? Wondering about ACPI and video drivers...
<jack_> Phew...
<jack_> i was worried i was all alone on this
<jack_> anyone have experience with drivers for wireless cards?
<marky> i downloaded ubuntu last night , burnt it tis morning put in in the drive and started
<marky> everything worked
<whyameye> jack-: what is specifically the problem?
<marky> wireless etc
<marky> ubuntu is the tits
<whyameye> marky: have you tried suspend and hibernate? What is battery consumption like?
<jack_> i am following the instructions using the ndiswrapper on the wiki
<deltron> anyone here tri-boot with xp/xp pro x64/ubuntu?
<marky> not unplugged it yet
<marky> i'm duel boot with xp
<vegos> does anyone no how to fix a clock that goes 2 times faster than it should be?
<Falstius> deltron, I don't have xp x64 :(
<deltron> hah
<jack_> but i do not have the .inf files it is talking about, anywhere on the drivers CD that came with the card
<deltron> oh, it's gonna be ubuntu 64 :)
<Madpilot> marky: if you want to help out, you could fill in a Laptop report at the Ubuntu wiki - I'll dig the URL up, if you're interested
<marky> yeah sure
<jack_> and searching online for them just comes up with EXEs that install the stuff for windows
<marky> gimmie the url
<clint-> now he can tell ya ;)
<jack_> so i am a little confused overall
<whyameye> jack-: what is the make and model of the card?
<marky> what are you tryi ng to install jack?
<mustard5> vegos, I'm just searching forums for something I have read about that
<vegos> thanks
<Madpilot> marky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<marky> ok i do it now brb
<whyameye> marky: if you choose to explore ACPI, I'll bet you will have to disable the parallel port and/or the legacy USB from the BIOS. This was the case for me on the D600.
<jack_> Well i installed the ndiswrapper program that is supposed to help me get the .inf drivers working
<marky> <~d600, 1.6mhz, wireless , , 1gigram, 30gig hd, no bluetooth
<Falstius> jack_: what video card is it?
<jack_> but i am basically blindly following the wiki's guide, not knowing anything about what it is actually doing
<jack_> it's a wireless lan card
<whyameye> marky: also check and see if your 3d OpenGL screensavers don't make the computer crash. I personally think you should *not* post on LapTop testing until you have tested more thoroughly. I have a D600 too and it only *appears* to work 100%. Dig deeper...
<Falstius> jack_: er what wlan card?  (that was a little typo :))
<jack_> i have the information on it, using the lspci command
<marky> ok
<jack_> oh
<jack_> heh
<marky> give me the shovel  , were am i digging?
<bob832> is there a command that tells you what directory you are in?
<marky> i'm on the d600 now
<jack_> "broadcom corporatonjn BCM4306"
<jack_> er corporation
<_jason> bob2_, pwd
<hatred_> bob832 -: pwd
<_jason> grrr
<Madpilot> marky: to add your machine to that testing page, you mean?
<mustard5> vegos, check this thread out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53094&highlight=clock+double+speed
<whyameye> jack_: I just installed this card on my Dell! Gimme a minute and I'll set you up...
<_jason> bob2_, sorry, name-completion error
<bob832> thanks _jason and hatred
<jack_> oh great thanks!!
<Falstius> the older broadcom used the prism chipset, you should try the hermes driver ...
<jack_> i feel so helpless without internet on a computer, it's been so long
<Falstius> (easier than ndiswrapper)
<marky> what should i test? it looks lick open gl is all good
* misfit_toy agrees with Falstius on that one
<marky> had no crashes, no probs at all
<marky> i love ubuntu
<Murrlin> I second this
<jack_> haven't you only been running it for less than a day though?
<dragoon> mm ubuntu
<whyameye> marky: you don't know if ACPI works. And...leave an OpenGL ScreenSaver running for a few hours...
<marky> few hours?
<Madpilot> marky: you've got a wiki account? (also, if you're asking someone in particular about something, please start the line with their nick! thanks)
<jack_> Madpilot: You rule!
<ULffuntu> Madpilot: is there a way of automating that starting a line with someones nick?
<marky> mad surely if your d600 dies after "a few hours" on screen saver then the radeon is o hot
<whyameye> jack-: go to filesearching.com and do a search for bcmwl5a.inf. This is the file you want to modprobe using ndiswrapper....
<init_bud> anyone know of an easy to use or GUI ftp server app?
<Hericus> I love gnome.
<marky> lemme plug a usb keyboard in
<Hericus> I want to try xfce though.
<marky> i'm normally a pc man
<misfit_toy> init_bud, gftp
<jack_> whyameye: Thanks! i'll go do that
<whyameye> marky: it runs fine in XP. It's an openGL ATI driver issue. You can find it documented on the web...
<Madpilot> ULffuntu: tab-completion - type the first four letters or so of someone's nick then hit the TAB key
<bushito> xfce?? whats xfce??
<init_bud> misfit_toy, can i just apt-get it?
<misfit_toy> init_bud, oops that's a client not a server
<jack_> marky: did you just get sick of windows trying to rape it's self?
<init_bud> grrr.
<ULffuntu> Madpilot, cool
<Falstius> xfce is slimed down windows manager similar to gnome
<ULffuntu> except mine is a comma
<marky> i've seen the susend ram feature prob, but i've had no probs
<jmack> whats the bash command to create a file?
<misfit_toy> Falstius, xfce is similar to gnome like a cat is to a dog! lol
<nmsa> jmack: touch filename
<ULffuntu> Madpilot: fixed it
<jmack> nmsa: thank you
<whyameye> marky: you have tried ACPI? I thought you said you haven't unplugged it...
<ULffuntu> thx
<marky> yay, plug in a usb keyboard(packard bell) and it works straight away
<bushito> lol misfit_toy xD
<misfit_toy> howdy bushito
<bushito> is there any recommended page for putting your gnome "Pretty"
* misfit_toy cracks open a nice cabernet
<marky> earlier i went out with it connected to my garmin gps and it was cool  , whats you problem with acpi?
<bushito> misfit_toy, =p
<misfit_toy> bushito, http://gnome-look.org
<marky> got to roll a bifta be back in 2 secs
<Madpilot> !themes
<misfit_toy> bushito, and http://art.gnome.org
<Madpilot> bleh
<Madpilot> !tell bushito about themes
<Matthew> have you experts ever found a wireless card and / or ethernet card that WOULD NOT work in ubuntu? i've tried like 5 distributions this week. and i'm ready to settle.
<mushroomblue> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5497
<misfit_toy> Madpilot, uboto expired?
<mushroomblue> how do I fix that?
<misfit_toy> *ubotu
<misfit_toy> !tovid
<ubotu> [tovid]  possibly the greatest video encoder, with a GUI, located at http://tovid.sourceforge.net
<misfit_toy> nope, he's still alive
<Madpilot> misfit_toy: no, but that themes factoid is too long for ubotu to display in-channel
<dragoon> try apt-get -f install
<whyameye> marky: it won't come out of hibernate consistently....unless I disable the parallel port and legacy USB from the BIOS. This is documented for the D610 and apparently it is the case for my D600, at least. Look, if you want to post on Laptop Testing, go ahead. I would just suggest thorough testing is the most responsible thing to do first.
<jack_> whyameye: okay, i've got the file and i can burn it across to mr.ubuntu, what next?
<misfit_toy> Madpilot, lol, now that's funny
<hatred_> anyone know where i can get apt sources for ubuntu ????
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hatred_> thx thoreauputic :)
<marky> apparently theres a kernel patch to fix that
<thoreauputic> hatred_: no worries :)
<mustard5> Matthew, there is a list of cards and the problems associated with them here..it might be relevant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Matthew> is there a way to uninstall gnome after installation?
<ph3r> After I logon Ubuntu, Gnome logon runs fine, but after that a error message say "|" pops up with an okay option only. After that terminal loads, but no GUI, what do I do? Or does anyone know?
<robotgeek> Matthew: if you had chosen server install, it would not have installed everything
<marky> ubuntu is such an approachable flavour of linux  , i really really thank the guys who made it
<Matthew> robot. i have done 2 server installs and one full
<Matthew> robot, mustard- i have not been able to get the onboard ethernet to work
<whyameye> jack-: go to http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html and try these directions for the wireless. Let me know.
<marky> it flys on my d600 (dell) laptop
<Matthew> so, no luck loading x, etc
<bushito> are they any games for ubuntu?? lol xD i want games!! got ried of only work!! =3
<marky> put it this way i used to hate this laptop till i found ubuntu
<ph3r> bushito get Cedega
<jack_> Whyameye: okay much thanks! i'm AFK for the next moments...
<robotgeek> Matthew: were you the same guy with the eepro stuff?
<mustard5> marky, :)
<ph3r> errr, could someone help me quick?
<bushito> Cedega = meanie xP
<marky> i want to install skype though and am strugling
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: too fast for me :)
<Matthew> robot no eepro
<Falstius> bushito: nethack, the only game you'll ever need :)
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: heh :)
<marky> wicked brb  i'll have a llok
<bushito> Falstius, lol xD riighttt..... =P
<mustard5> ph3r, you looked over your logs for any errors?
<robotgeek> Matthew: yeah, then i have no clue. that's why i asked. i tht i had seen this one before :)
<ph3r> I have quite a few.
<Matthew> robot. i have tried ubuntu, dsl, gentoo, and most recently vector. each supported a different subset of my hardware.
<ph3r> mustard5
<mustard5> ph3r, you used the pastebin before?
<russ> Hey, I'm trying to share a directory on my Ubuntu comp. over the network with my windows comp. I can see the computer, but it asks for a username/pass to access it (which I don't want).
<Falstius> Matthew: have you tried knoppix?
<russ> This works the other way around - I can access windows shared directories from ubuntu
<mustard5> ph3r, are you in terminal now?
<ph3r> Yes, I am.
<bushito> Knoppix!!! xP!!!
<mustard5> ph3r, ah ok..pastebin might be difficult then :)
<mushroomblue> russ: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and make it not care about passwords
<mustard5> ph3r, try joining #flood
<ph3r> mustard5, i've used pastebin before, can you score me a link?
<mushroomblue> or guest ok
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Falstius> Matthew: I know its ugly, but it will give you a good idea if your hardware is supportable :)
<some_dude> where is smbmount ?
<siorai> what's the syntax for dpkg ?
<russ> some_dude - I had to apt-get install smbmount
<mustard5> siorai, you can type man dpkg for the manual
<siorai> thanks
<russ> mushroomblue - shouldn't I be able to log in with my username/pass on my Linux box to access the shares froom windows? Because I can't.
<some_dude> russ i've tryed that and not nothing
<russ> sudo?
<some_dude> can't find package
<russ> some_dude - You might have to add some repositories.
<some_dude> ah
<russ> I'm new at this too, so I don't know really
<mushroomblue> russ: no. samba is retarded. as superuser (root/sudo), you have to run "smbpasswd -a <user>"
<mushroomblue> russ: then it'll work.
<Matthew> fastius- i haven't done knoppix yet. so far, all of the hardware except the wireless has come up
<Madpilot> siorai: for installing a .deb, do "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<Matthew> and i've seen other people posting who had success with this wireless..
<Matthew> ndiswrapper stuff
<mustard5> Matthew, you tried the ndiswrapper how to?
<robotgeek> Matthew: you also have a wireless problem?
<siorai> *nods*
* Madpilot is glad he still runs Cat5 everywhere...
<siorai> that's all I was looking for, but I had just foudn in the in the manual
<robotgeek> Madpilot: my wireless is all GPL, ty :)
<DJ_Necrogami> how do i check to see what process is running on port 80
<Matthew> mustard- i've tried it all. if ndiswrapper seems to work, then wireless config doesnt.
<russ> Yay - thanks, mushroomblue. That worked.
<mushroomblue> sure.
<mushroomblue> now, someone help me with my problem.
<mushroomblue> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5497
<Matthew> my question - i like the nice ubuntu types.
<Madpilot> robotgeek: one of those DLink wrg45s or whatever they are?
<mushroomblue> how do I get that to stop?
<Matthew> i'm wondering whether i should come back to the brown.
<Matthew> or try gentoo again.
<mushroomblue> Matthew: I still use gentoo.
<mustard5> Matthew, whatever works is best :)
<mushroomblue> Matthew: it makes me less angry.
<robotgeek> Madpilot: no, i use a Ralink rt2500 chipset
<Sammy76> is there any problems with sata and ubuntu?
<mushroomblue> Sammy76: not really.
<some_dude> i need to copy my xorg.conf and install debian
<mushroomblue> Sammy76: if your chipset is supported, then no.
<DJ_Necrogami> nvm
<pr1r> anyone know how to get my other monitor working... ive read the wiki file on the nvidia driver and it doesnt seem to be working
<Madpilot> Sammy76: I've got a SATA HD as my only HD, it runs just fine
<Sammy76> i can't get it to intstall
<Sammy76> it hangs at the very first screen when I boot the cd
<marky> poop
<Siph0n> hey, neone ever have a problem that when u try and run firefox it just opens and closes?
<Dex-Freudii> is there a ubuntu for Palm?
<marky> can't get skype installed
<marky> skype:
<marky>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<mustard5> marky, how are you trying to do it?
<mushroomblue> why do dependencies say that they're not going to be installed?
<marky> hmm
<mushroomblue> that's really stupid.
<mustard5> marky, there is an easier way
<mustard5> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<mustard5> marky, download the .deb
<marky> i went
<ULffuntu> Siph0n: Have you tried deleting your .mozilla to start over
<marky> the rumour is right
<marky> i tried that aswell
<Siph0n> ULffuntu, no havent tryed.... one sec :)
<Dex-Freudii> mushroomblue, maybe because you have installed another version of what you need to install
<mushroomblue> Dex-Freudii: possible. but what do I do to fix that?
<Matthew> ok. well. i'm going to leave you folx alone tonight. who knows, maybe i'll study for my final exam tomorro wmorning
<mustard5> marky, are you installing the .deb from the skype website?
<Dex-Freudii> mushroomblue, uninstall those packages
<mushroomblue> oh god.
<mushroomblue> mmkay.
<Dex-Freudii> mushroomblue, it may cause some problems
<Dex-Freudii> be careful
<Sammy76> anyone know why it would hang at the first screen when tryingt to install?
<mushroomblue> boy howdy
<marky> skype .balh .balh.deb  , archive not supported
<Siph0n> ULffuntu, k, lol guess deleting .mozilla gets rid of all my bookmarks? :) it worked tho :)
<marky> mustard5 yes i was
<Dex-Freudii> is there ubuntu for PocketPC?
<mustard5> marky, thats the wrong one
<pr1r> anyone know how to get my other monitor working... i already checked the wiki... it didnt give a good description... it didnt work... nvidia drivers... someone
<pr1r> please
<Dex-Freudii> mushroomblue, what do you want to install?
<marky> thats why it don't work then
<opnsrc> I have Smeg 0.7.5 and for some reason when i use it to edit my menus sometimes the changes don't take place
<mushroomblue> uh. ubuntu-desktop
<mustard5> marky yep :)
<marky> ;)
<mushroomblue> Dex-Freudii: that's what's giving me the problem.
<pr1r> before i put my foot thru the monitor
<opnsrc> even when I re start the computer, the changes don't take place. Sometimes they would and sometimes the don't
<jack_> whyameye: alright, i followed those stepslisted there
<mustard5> marky, go the the second link that ubotu showed above
<pr1r> damn rangers already pissed me off
<opnsrc> how do I fix it, are there any other menu editors
<pr1r> losing in ot... stupid bs
<jack_> whyameye: but i get a llist of errors with ndiswrapper -L rather than a list of good things saying it's working!
<marky> skype or no skype it still rocks
<Dex-Freudii> mushroomblue, did you try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<marky> ok mustard5
<mushroomblue> Dex-Freudii: yep, and got http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5497
<whyameye> jack-: isn't it lower-case l? In any case, what are the errors?
<jack_> yeah it is lower case
<jack_> it lists the installed drivers
<mustard5> marky, then click on the 'breezy extras' link and look for skype
<jack_> which include my previous attempts without the correct file
<marky> thanks
<jack_> but they are all listed as "invalit driver!"
<jack_> er invalid*
<opnsrc> I know the file is in /home/opnsrc/.config/menus
<mustard5> marky, that one will work..but you should know that skype takes forever to load ...up to 20 seconds
<Dex-Freudii> mushroomblue, try apt-get upgrade ubuntu-desktop
<whyameye> jack-: so you have to uninstall the previous attempts. rmmod ndiswrapper.
<Aron_Figaro> Hey guys - you HAVE to hear this one. My brother was playing around with a LiveCD and managed to **** Mount a DRIVE on top of his Root directory!! ****
<jack_> "rmmod ndiswrapper" is the command to remove erors?
<marky> k
<jack_> er erroneous drivers?
<Aron_Figaro> It was freaking hilarious, he's like "Wtf this thing is going all to shit..." "where'd you mount that hda5?" "oops"
<bushito> .........
<marky> will it auto install?
<whyameye> jack-: I hope so. :-) Haven't actually been here before....
<marky> how hard is it?
<marky> <~~noob
<opnsrc> Does anyone know of another menu editor for Gnome?
<opnsrc> other than Smeg?
<jack_> whyameye: err...i entered that command, but there was no message
<mustard5> marky, it is installed using the dpkg command
<marky> ok
<jack_> whyameye: and when i check the -l list all three remain
<whyameye> jack-: try again...
<mustard5> marky, sudo dpkg -i fullpackagename.deb
<marky> thanks i'll try
<jack_> whyameye: ok, the repeated command gives me "module ndiswrapper does not exist"
<jack_> so i guess it worked?
<whyameye> jack-: I'm an idiot. You want to type <ndiswrapper -e [name of erroneous file] >
<jack_> Eeek
<jack_> okays
<opnsrc> !smeg
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<xfree> why some application look like odd with some themes?
<jack_> whyameye: ok, i am left with only the third (correct?) file, but it still is listed as an invalid driver
<opnsrc> There we go, thanks
<bushito> where can i get a plugin to see video files over internet?
<whyameye> jack-: this is weird. Didn't you say it was a BCM4306
<clint-> hm
<jack_> yeah
<mustard5> bushito you got w32codecs already?
<Hericus> clint-, is it me or is that guy somewhat .. lost.
<whyameye> jack-: I would try removing the 3rd file, then reinstalling it with ndiswrapper -i <filename>...Only a guess...
<bushito> mustard5, eehhh apt-get doesnt find em
<jack_> whyameye: actually i just did that...
<marky> mustard5  i'll come back tommorow and try and install it all, its 4:22am here in england
<marky> thanks for you help
<mustard5> k bushito ask for alink when you come in
<marky> and you ubunto
<clint-> yep
<mustard5> marky, np
<bushito> mustard5, ??' what??
<synackuator> does anyone know of a wma to mp3 convertor?
<mustard5> bushito, when you come back tomorrow ask for a link to w32codecs
<bushito> Key
<whyameye> jack-: I'm at a loss. Is this a physical card you can unplug and replug in?
<marky> I'm still over the moon with ubuntu   , its friendly looking  , an easy gap from windows i think  ,
<jack_> yeah it is
<marky> great ralxing gui
<marky> relaxing*
<clint-> yep
<brunno> lol
<clint-> you should see Xandros, and PC BSD :)
<whyameye> jack-: I guess you could try unplugging it, replugging it in, then seeing what ndiswrapper -l gives you...
<tonyyarusso> What do I have to do to make cp not omit directories?
<jack_> hmmmm
<jack_> okay
<marky> three cheers the the "ubutu chaps"
<marky> i've done xandros
<Sammy76> any able to help me get it to install?
<clint-> I added the debian source list, etc.. to my /etc/apt/sources etc.. and it gave me that much more power :)
<marky> this kicks its ass
<thoreauputic> synackuator: mencoder can probably do that
<clint-> I even made it into a fluxbox
<clint-> You into that yet?
<thoreauputic> clint-: adding debian sources is fraught with danger - be careful
<marky> if your here the creators of ubunu , thanks for the effort.it was worth it :) :)
<Hericus> I don't really like the fluxbox.
<Hericus> It's fast though.
<marky> nope don't knoe fluxbox
<jack_> egads though, is there a box i can uncheck that turns off the ugly on gnome?
<clint-> I know what I"m doing :)
<jack_> bark brown is not exactly my favorite color...
<jack_> :P
<marky> right click on the desktop?
<thoreauputic> jack-: so change your themes
<marky> same as normal
<tonyyarusso> The man page even says "copies files and directories", but if I do something like "cp * /target", to include all of the directories in the current directory in the copy, I get a message that cp is omitting each of them.
<clint-> jack
<jack_> yeah yeah... i gots it
<clint-> do you want to install the kde desktop as well?
<jack_> er...
<jack_> i will once i get the intertrons working
<jack_> KDE is too tempting
<whyameye> jack-: I take it that didn't work. I thought perhaps the card had gotten "confused" when you tried the wrong drivers. Unplugging and replugging might reset it...
<marky> kde crashes more than gnome
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: you need recursive - cp -r
<tonyyarusso> jack_: Themes, Desktop Background, Configure Login.
<clint-> ->    when you do, just do... :~# sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jack_> KDE makes me want to play with all the millions of settings rather than actually make a working comuter
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Ah.  Thanks.
<marky> lol jack
<clint-> you choose what to do :)
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso:  man cp ;-)
<marky> got to roll another bifta brb   , 30 secs
* thoreauputic runs
<jack_> bifta?
<jack_> hah
<clint-> gnome is just easier on resources, :)
<marky> hand rolled smoke
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: I did that, but didn't really understand what the recursive part meant.
<marky> rizla baccy etc
<jack_> haha rizlas..
<jack_> i miss england
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: yes, reading man pages is not always easy , I agree :)
<marky> you not missin mnuch
<marky> emgland is cold at the mo
<dragoon> aus is semi warm
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso:  cp -a is also useful - it keeps permissions and mirrors everything including dot files
<marky> about 1degree c herew
<marky> man... i should be in bed
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Speaking of dot files, how can I include those in find and locate?
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: that I don't know, sorry
<misfit_toy> 27F here in TX
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Oh well.  Thanks though for the other bit.
<marky> ubuntu even does mind if you plug a usb keyboard in... even a packard bell....(boooo hissss) lol
* misfit_toy can't believe there's not a single "record from webcam" app out there for linux... you would think gnomemeeting would even record...nope.
<marky> god bless the dudes who sweated over this code
<stran> Greetings
<stran> is there a good gui sftp client similar to filezilla for linux????
<stran> anyone?
* marky i'm gonna make a big concreate staue in awe of ubuntu
<thoreauputic> stran:  gftp does sftp
<marky> statue*
<thoreauputic> so does nautilus actually
<whyameye> jack-: good luck, I guess.
<jack_> okays
<whyameye> stran: try gFTP
<jack_> thanks
<Badm4n> !question : i have already set my iptables rule using network.sh ( created by my self ) but everytime server restart... iptables always back to default even i type iptables-save before restart :( any1 have solution ?
<ubotu> Badm4n: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<seth_k> thoreauputic, we're in #kubuntu :P I would just suggest using the sftp:/ kioslave, it works wonders
<marky> see you all tommorow
<thoreauputic> stran: "connect to server" with ssh:// works
<marky> nice meeting you aal
<Madpilot> stran: there's gFTP, but frankly it's cr*p - the Filezilla folks need to hurry up with that Linux port they talked about a year or so ago...
<marky> winks from england
<marky> good night all
<jack_> bye
<thoreauputic> seth_k: erm, this is #ubuntu
<bushito> how can i modify my GDM look?
<seth_k> thoreauputic, I'm silly, we're not in #kubuntu, I'm in the wrong tab
* seth_k switches tabs
<jack_> Yeah, i loves me some filezilla
<seth_k> :)
<thoreauputic> seth_k: hahah
<thoreauputic> :)
<stran> yeah, filezilla is awesome... i'm frankly amazed that the one thing i miss from windows is an ftp/sftp client!
<Madpilot> stran: me too, actually - but Nautilus does basic FTP/sFTP very well
<thoreauputic> stran: there actually is a linux filezilla - but not in the repos
<theCore> stran, gftp is a very good ftp client
<misfit_toy> ncftp is better
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: you sure? I was at the Filezilla project page a month or so ago, couldn't find any mention of a Linux port...
<navarone> hostname 10.0.0.13
<stran> hmmm
<thoreauputic> Madpilot:  http://filezilla-project.org/nightly.php
<stran> one vote for gftp.... one against?
<misfit_toy> gftp for gui, ncftp for cli
<thoreauputic> lftp !
<thoreauputic> hah
<levander> nautilus for gui
<stran> yeah, I'd like a gui client that does a good job with checking file diferences, etc,
<jhealey> hello
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: cool, bookmarked!
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: :)
<MasterTsunami> is gftp like flashfxp :|
<levander> stran: i'm sitting here messing with meld because i was told it was good, but can't figure out how to view revisions in an svk repository with it
<jhealey> hello all
<stran> meld?
<jhealey> everyone OK today
<misfit_toy> spock?
<jhealey> we are in the middle of an ice storm here
<stran> ....svk? you mean svn?
<levander> stran: it's a gnome graphical diff tool
<levander> stran: no, am using svk for this (svk is like a way to locally have a repository, but be able to merge it later with an svn repostitory)
<jack_> jhealey: where's here?
<jhealey> Texas
<Hoxzer> somebody here has installed nxclient to ubuntu?
<misfit_toy> jhealey, I'm in austin, we're getting it too
<jhealey> i'm near dallas
<Hoxzer> .deb is out but I don't know the start command or it isn't working propelly
<jhealey> yeah, it's bad
<stran> oh yeah? that sounds cool
<jack_> poor texas
<MasterTsunami> im in austin too! :O
<jack_> Austin Tea party!
<MasterTsunami> my car is covered by a half inch of ice :|
<jhealey> took me almost 2 hours to get home, usually take 40 minutes
<misfit_toy> hola MasterTsunami
<misfit_toy> :)
<MasterTsunami> i rolled down the window and there was an ice window :|
<MasterTsunami> :)
<jack_> hahaha
<jack_> that's awful
<MasterTsunami> its crazy
<jhealey> i'm working tomorrow, we'll see how that commute goes
<Dr_Willis> its 50 Deg F - here .. IN this room. :P
<stran> i need to check both those tools... I usually just create a rep in svn or add to an existing trunk... works out well, especially if I wanna keep track of it with a single trac server
<MasterTsunami> ;0
<jhealey> i'll say this though, there are a lot of bad drivers in these parts
<jhealey> don't know to slow down for the ice
<fishnogeek>  i'm in houston....not snowing here yet
<jhealey> 50?  Doctor? where are you, in a meat locker?
<misfit_toy> jhealey, texans drive like drunken frogs on ice
<fishnogeek> it's still in the 40s here....seriously, 27F near dallas?
<jhealey> frunken dogs on rice, right
<misfit_toy> jhealey, look out for the idiots in the morning, it will be bad
<jhealey> it was 24f on my ride home around 6pm
* navarone is getting used to gtkBitchX
<MasterTsunami> junk that, i'm not going to work :/
<jhealey> misfit, are you from somewhere else?
<jhealey> i'm from boston
<misfit_toy> 27F here, jhealey born texan
<jhealey> orignally
<robotgeek> brrr
<Dr_Willis> jhealey,  in the basement - the doggie door is (was) open. :P and its like 12F outside...
<jack_> Dr Willis, try over clocking, maybe you can generate some more heat for your room?
<Dr_Willis> got the space heaters on now. :P
<fishnogeek> ouch....call in sick tomorrow, it's not worth risking the roads with all the texans
<jack_> oh, well smack the dog around then
* Dr_Willis sits on the space heater.
<jhealey> yikes doctor willis
<jhealey> where are you at?
<robotgeek> 25 F
* Dr_Willis tucks the dogs under his shirt.
<Dr_Willis> Indiana.
<jack_> hahaha
<misfit_toy> no one realizes how wimpy us texans are with the cold
<misfit_toy> lol
<Badm4n> !question : i have already set my iptables rule using network.sh ( created by my self ) but everytime server restart... iptables always back to default even i type iptables-save before restart :( any1 have solution ?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Badm4n
<MasterTsunami> i have a massive fire going right now
<jhealey> true, but that wind will get to ya misfit
<robotgeek> misfit_toy: hmm, it's bad outside dude
<hanasaki> anyone have any luck w/ ati mobile and xorg in laptops?
<jhealey> makes 27 feel like a lot less
<misfit_toy> when it hits texans they freak, and can't drive, and can't do anything...it's actually pretty funny
<Dr_Willis> My 2 dogs are pomerianians - they can get out the basement sliding window they are so small - i got a ramp for them
<MasterTsunami> dude, it was 14 today with the windchill
<MasterTsunami> :|
<fishnogeek> ok, i have a question about the ati stuff....i just installed breezy on a laptop that runs the ATI X300 Mobility card
<TerrapinOrange> Hey folks.  I apt-get dist-upgraded and hosed my system.  I'm pretty sure I know how to fix the problem (I found a very similar issue on the debian mailing list), but I can't run a single command on my system other than ldconfig.  I need to get ld to ignore some libs, and --ignore-rpath doesn't seem to be doing the trick.  Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> fishhead,  My laptop wiath a X200Mobility  Works good. even has 3d
<misfit_toy> robotgeek, my whole front yard is frozen, even going out for a cigar requires tricky walking and a huge dallas cowboys fleece lined jacket, lol
<Dr_Willis> fishhead,  what cpu?
<fishnogeek> no luck on X Windows....i thought it was the resolution, but then got surfing and started thinking it was the ati fglrx stuff
<Madpilot> MasterTsunami: that's 14 F? ouch
<Chris-C> howdy ... please help me with adding an archive to my /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<MasterTsunami> yeah :|
<robotgeek> misfit_toy: lucky i live in an apt :)
<Dr_Willis> Temperature: 3 F  - Hmm the forcast sais the : LOW will be 8 F.
<misfit_toy> robotgeek, hopefully on the ground floor
<TerrapinOrange> ld-linux.so.2 --inhibit-rpath, that is.
<Chris-C> I added a line saying:   deb http://pkg-boinc.alioth.debian.org ./
<Chris-C> note trailing ./
<robotgeek> misfit_toy: i am not doing any walking anyways :)
<fishnogeek> pentium M 1.86GHz
<Chris-C> and synaptic bitched on startup with "Couldn't stat source package list"
<jack_> hahah
<Dr_Willis> oops fishnogeek  - I got a a Compaq V2311 - with Turion. for the start I had to set X to use the VESA drivers till i got the ati drivers set up and flgrx installed.
<jack_> "bitched" is exactly the correct term for computers complaining
<misfit_toy> "synaptic bitched" I like that
<Chris-C> I know nothing about sources.list syntax
<Badm4n> !question : i have already set my iptables rule using network.sh ( created by my self ) but everytime server restart... iptables always back to default even i type iptables-save before restart :( any1 have solution ? ?
<ubotu> Badm4n: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
* misfit_toy steps out into the ice for a cigar, grrrr and brrrr
<rhoffa> is the any bittorent software i can apt-get and easily use because.. i have a huge file stopped at 96% nedded to restart and now it wont resume with ubuntus torrent software
<Madpilot> Badm4n: starting your lines with ! confuses the bot
<rhoffa> something like bit tornado, i dont really like azurus
<fishnogeek> dr_willis:  how painful was the ati installation for you?
<Dr_Willis> fishnogeek,  about 2 min. :P
<Madpilot> rhoffa: isn't bittornado in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> fishnogeek,  and i was amazed when it worked..
<rhoffa> i dont know?
<rhoffa> im not good with linux yet
<Dr_Willis> fishnogeek,  type !ATI and read the bot url
<Badm4n> Madpilot: sorry
<rhoffa> i used to use it in windows, how do i access tornado?
<navarone> rhoffa, are you still using phex at all? How was it?
<Badm4n> question : i have already set my iptables rule using network.sh ( created by my self ) but everytime server restart... iptables always back to default even i type iptables-save before restart :( any1 have solution ? ?
<Madpilot> !info bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: (bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface), section net, is optional. Version: 0.3.11-4ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 148 kB, Installed size: 840 kB
<rhoffa> haha it was good
<mcjerry> I installed from cd iso a few days ago and then updated source.list and then dist-upgrade.....is still breezy, now 2.6.12-10-386
<mcjerry>  how can I get my MCE remote to work with this?
<fishnogeek> no way, seriously....2 minutes?
<rhoffa> i used it a lil bit for mitch matched things
<Madpilot> Badm4n: np
<Badm4n> any1 can help me ?
<navarone> rhoffa, glad it is working for ya
<fishnogeek> very impressed
<fishnogeek> !ATI
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<rhoffa> im trying to get some torrent software that will allow me to resume this download i was working on, i need to resume it theres no way im restarting it
<mcjerry> does the default iso cd install have lirc support preconfigured in kernel?
<rhoffa> but the built in torrent software wont work
<Dr_Willis> rhoffa,  Hmm... actually it should resume.. but it maybe the peers/clients are busy/slow to respond.
<navarone> I dl'ed Opera as a torrent...<s> First torrent file for me...I was well pleased with myself.
<Madpilot> rhoffa: i've resumed torrents with the Gnome Torrent client before
<Dr_Willis> rhoffa,  there are several bittorrent clients out for linux ya could try. check synaptic.
<Madpilot> navarone: a 4Mb file as a torrent? why? :)
<rhoffa> im installing it now
<navarone> Madpilot...curiousity
<rhoffa> i have too but for some reaosn this one doesnt wanna cooperate
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  same reason people rar zip files on the torrent downloads. :P
<navarone> I'm getting more comfortable with this irc client...keeps surprising me
<rhoffa> god old bittornado worked though
<rhoffa> thanks
<intelikey> navarone yeah i like bx
<rhoffa> does anyone know the bittorent ports offhand
* misfit_toy runs back inside the house after 5 puffs on a cigar, forget that
<rhoffa> 6886?
<rhoffa> i cant remember the range
<misfit_toy> rhoffa, 6881-6889
<navarone> misfit_toy , is this weather unusauly?
<rhoffa> thanks
<misfit_toy> navarone, very, we rarely get in the 20's F here
<navarone> unusual even
<intelikey> misfit_toy austin tx ?
<luisito> hello people
<misfit_toy> navarone, probably schools and many offices will be closed tommorrow because our freeways will be iced over
<misfit_toy> intelikey, yeah
<fishnogeek> dr_willis, thanks for the links -- i'd seen the second one but not the one in the wiki
<robotgeek> rhoffa: i run on 6991
<navarone> misfit_toy , I am in Canada...but no bad weather up here yet this winter
<luisito> anyone knows how to customize Usplash?
<intelikey> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is probably for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<Madpilot> navarone: we exported it all to Texas this winter - one of those NAFTA deals :D
<misfit_toy> navarone, my wife has a good friend way up there in Canada somewhere, she says it's cold all the time...now I have to question that! lol
<misfit_toy> Madpilot, gee thanks!
<Razor-X> misfit_toy: Why can't I own a Canadian?
<intelikey> hmmm so now we know where to send the 110+ F  next summer
<Razor-X> :)
<misfit_toy> Razor-X, you can only buy DRUGS from Canada, not Canadians
<luisito> forget it, I found the page. Finally
<Razor-X> nevermind :P
<misfit_toy> so no one knows of a nice app to record streaming video from a webcam? I can't believe there is nothing for linux in that regard.
<Madpilot> misfit_toy: yeah, the part of Canada I'm from is supposed to grow the best pot ever - but most people don't mention it in public ;)
<tarvid> looking for firefox 1.5
<jack_> hahaha
<misfit_toy> Madpilot, oops!
<misfit_toy> :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell tarvid about firefox15
<cnet2> hi, I've installed krfb, but when I try to acess it from a windows pc, using vncviewer it won't work, do I need a special vncviewer?
<Kruzayn> is there a good nondestructive partitioning tool i can resize my ntfs file system
<tarvid> thanks, i searched for firefox 1.5 and came up dry
<quacker> Madpilot, why should they -- it's a well known fact that you BC interior boys are all a buncha wheelchair weed growers
<quacker> ;-)
<intelikey> Kruzayn the one that came with win xp maybe ?
<Kruzayn> ahhh really there is one with xp lol, ill take a look thanks
<intelikey> np
<Madpilot> quacker: I'm a BC coastal boy, actually. A friend does have a plant (just one) in his garden, if that helps. :D
<quacker> Heh, 'Greater Vancouver', 'Kelowna', whta's the dif -- yer alla buncha tree-huggin, granola-crunchin, sandal-wearin, NDP-votin, dope-smokin, pinko commie hippie longhair freaks out thar anyhow
<quacker> ;-)
<Madpilot> quacker: thank you <bows>
<quacker> YW
<Madpilot> I don't wear sandals, though
<quacker> Scuse me, I gotta go put some sunburn lotion on my neck now...
<pr1r> hey all
<evian> hi, does anyone know if Roboform works with wine or crossover office?
<evian> or what a good replacement is?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you here?
<pr1r> can anyone help me with my 2nd monitor... havin a hard time installin drivers
<Dr_Willis> pr1r,  what video card?
<pr1r> geforce fx 5200
<pr1r> agp
<pr1r> ive read the wiki
<pr1r> for some reason it doesnt work
<Arclite> Myself and three friends have gotten the live CD to run fine. We all love it.
<fishnogeek> dr_willis, so this should reveal my newbie status:  how would I switch to the VESA drivers until i get this ATI thing sorted?
<Arclite> However, a fourth friend claims the live CD broke her Windows install, and she can't get back. Does this ever happen?
<fishnogeek> the ATI stuff looks much less painful now than it did a month ago
<chquite> hi
<Hoxzer> maan, shower
<ViViD> i just installed ubuntu, however the installer didnt ask me for the root password
<Hoxzer> school is starting in 1,1 Hours
<nomasteryoda> ViViD, there is none
<jbroome> !tell ViViD about root
<Arclite> ViVid, there isn't one.
<nomasteryoda> ViViD, your first user has sudo
<Hoxzer> !tell Hoxzer about nxclient
<nomasteryoda> ubotu, tell ViViD about sudo
<ViViD> when i enter none, it says failed, no password entered
<fr33mind> Hi.  How to install java in my browser?  (galeon or firefox)
<nomasteryoda> ah, well then it did not finish installing?
<fishnogeek> !VESA
<cdubya> ViViD, what are you trying to do?
<ViViD> so what, do i use my user account password?
<ViViD> i guess it says root is disabled
<nomasteryoda> ViViD yup
<cdubya> ViViD, yep
<nomasteryoda> on both accounts
<CrazyHobo> i'm tired of all of M$ Windoze and its spyware and stuff, and a friend said I should use linux
<nomasteryoda> you make other users for regular stuff
<CrazyHobo> i dun really no how to get started tho
<CrazyHobo> is there like an installer to download?
<ViViD> i must say this looks nice, its like debian unstable, stable, with bootsplash
<Arclite> Have there been any cases of a Live CD killing a windows installation.
<fishnogeek> Dr_Willis...never mind, just got it figured out....thanks...
<cdubya> CrazyHobo, heh, just ask
<Dr_Willis> fishnogeek, Lol... now you are not a total newbie!
<Arclite> CrazyHobo: Get the Live CD from the Ubuntu website.
<cdubya> CrazyHobo, yep, you can d'load the iso file and burn it.....
<Madpilot> CrazyHobo: you can download the CD images, or get free Ubuntu CDs shipped to you
<AtTack-masTeR> I love UBUNTU
<nomasteryoda> AtTack-masTeR, it is good stuff
<fr33mind> you h ou?
* cdubya loves it as well
<CrazyHobo> so after i make the cd, what do I do?
<nomasteryoda> and spyware just crys
* cdubya is a switcher
<fishnogeek> Dr_W:  close 'nuff for gov't work, as they say
<nomasteryoda> reboot... if you need windows data save it first
<ViViD> yea, im glad i tried it, i was just about ready to use fedora..
<Arclite> Crazy: Boot from the disk.
<CrazyHobo> i don't know how to do that
<nomasteryoda> Crazy, yea... newer systems say press F12
<ViViD> debian stable is just too far behind, and the goobers around my house need gui
<Madpilot> CrazyHobo: you stick it in your drive, and install - just like installing Windows
<pr1r> anyone know how to install 2nd monitor - agp nvidia geforce fx 5200
<nomasteryoda> then choose boot from CD
<CrazyHobo> my computer just came with windows, never installed it as such
<fr33mind> Hi.  How to install java in my browser?  (galeon or firefox)
<nomasteryoda> CrazyHobo, the installer is soo much better than the windows crap...
<neighborlee> Is anyone else seeing gnome panel menus sometimes dislay a arrow at top/bottom of menu, which when clicking on scrolls to rest of the menu items as if it gets confused that it can't display all at once?? ( also effects sub menus )
<nomasteryoda> ubotu, tell CrazyHobo about install
<fishnogeek> !kernel install
<ubotu> fishnogeek: I don't know, could you explain it?
<fishnogeek> !kernel
<CrazyHobo> yea i'm totally tired of microshaft
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> how long did that take/
<ViViD> im got tired of being a "pirate" cuz theres no way in hell im gonna pay MS 300 bux for a cd
<Dr_Willis> ViViD,  :P
<Madpilot> CrazyHobo: you might want to download the LiveCD version first - it just runs off your CDRom drive and doesn't touch your harddrive, but it's a full version of Ubuntu
<cdubya> heh
<CrazyHobo> so this linux stuff is free, i'm downloading it right now
<Dr_Willis> They have to make up for the $$$ that they got fined by Korea
<CrazyHobo> i dont understand how that works
<physis> funnily enough, i switched just after getting my first legit copy of windows in years
<ViViD> so the system init and configs are build off debian..like my deb configs will work here?
<cdubya> Dr_Willis, :)
<ViViD> built*
<cdubya> I saw that today.....
<Dr_Willis> CrazyHobo,  time to get reading.:P its an interesting idea/topic/story/process/
<evian> what's a good password manager for Ubuntu?
<fishnogeek> ok, so here's another one:  while installing breezy on a ThinkPad T21 that already has XP, SUSE and Mandrake on it, i got a "choose a kernel" message, then a "kernel could not be installed" thing.....tried about eleven different things, no joy....anybody got an idea on that one?
<CrazyHobo> but who's paying for the stuff?
<Dr_Willis> cdubya,  so they have to make a edition with 'links' to SOMTHING  thats competing with their stuff...  :P like Ubuntu.com?
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> yeah
<x_or> Does anyone here use SHFS (secure shell file system) for Ubuntu?  I need a way to mount a directory on another linux box, and using samba seems just so unnatural.  Is there another simple option I can just turn on one box and mount on the other?
<Madpilot> CrazyHobo: the Ubuntu project is sponsered by a very wealthy guy called Mark Shuttleworth
<Dr_Willis> cdubya,  or perhaps to... crappywordprocessor.com
<cdubya> heh
<Dr_Willis> x_or,  why not 'nfs' ?
<CrazyHobo> so he just pays the company that makes ubuntu linux?
<jack_> what's the command to revert to regular user in the commandline?
<jack_> (after using sudo to become root)
<cdubya> jack_, exit
<jack_> thanks!
<evian> CrazyHobo, partly, but most of the man hours in ubuntu were done for free by folks who like to program
<jack_> makes sense
<cdubya> heh
<Madpilot> CrazyHobo: he owns the company - but there's lots of companies & people involved in Linux
<Dr_Willis> He liked it so much.. he created a company!
<CrazyHobo> why would people just work on it for free?
<CrazyHobo> couldn't they work for like M$ or Apple and get paid?
<bob832> any reason firestarter, after running all day, starting using +80% of CPU in the past couple of minutes?
<cdubya> CrazyHobo, that's kinda the whole point of OSS.....
<Dr_Willis> they use it.. they improve it.. they share their improvements.
<CrazyHobo> OSS?
<jack_> they are interested in a working program
<pr1r> lol
<lordlucless> CrazyHobo: Working for someone means you gotta do what they tell you :P
<jack_> first
<Razor-X> CrazyHobo: yeah, and make a proprietary mess of it
<Madpilot> CrazyHobo: Open Source Software
<jack_> unlike companies that make money who are interested in money first
<lordlucless> Doing your own stuff means you do what you want to do :)
<BenUrban> ubotu: tell BenUrban about ati
<jack_> and quality only if it means more money
<quacker> Heh, he was in here the other day -- Mark Shuttleworth that is.  nickname is something lik asfvdf
<fishnogeek> well...why do people collect stamps?  or pay good money to go skiing or snowboarding?  it's something they like to do
<pr1r> does anyone have a geforce fx video card that is workin on there computer?
<Madpilot> quacker: sabdfl
<evian> CrazyHobo, they could do that, but then they have to work on what their boss tells them to
<CrazyHobo> Madpilot: what does that mean?
<fishnogeek> and this 'hobby' (read obsession) happens to be productive....and it's going to save the planet
<jack_> opensource?
<Dr_Willis> save the planet? :)
<desplesda> CrazyHobo:  "self appointed benevolent dictator for life" :)
<Madpilot> sabdfl = Supreme Absolute Dictator For Life -- Mark's "title" in the Ubuntu project :D
<Dr_Willis> Open sores.
<jack_> you have a car, right Hobo?
<x_or> Dr_Willis:  Is NFS simple to setup on an Ubuntu machine?
<CrazyHobo> well my parents have cars
<wickedpuppy> -+
<jack_> plays
<Dr_Willis> x_or,  yep. should be.
<wickedpuppy> +
<intelikey> oss as in sound ?
<jack_> er okays
<jack_> Is it illegal for you to look under the hood?
<jack_> or illegal for you to figure out how it works/
<jack_> ?
<CrazyHobo> if it is, nobody told me
<jack_> would ford sue you if you told your friend how your car drives?
<jack_> yeah
<quacker> And if you read thes tuff ont he site, it explains how he expects Ubuntu to become cashflow positive shortly -- though he pledges to fold it before any charging money -- except for premium support.
<jack_> well when you use windows, it is not open source, meaning you cannot see the code
<cdubya> intelikey, no. Open Source Software
<jack_> and they will pretty much try to thwart anyone who tries to get at it
<jack_> So Open Source just means that anyone can look at the code
<CrazyHobo> but wouldn't the code be more like the blueprint to the car?
* cdubya thinks jack_ is mildly understating his last statements.....
<cdubya> heh
<jack_> yeah exactly
<jack_> just because i know how the car works
<jack_> doesn't mean i can manifactur one
<desplesda> CrazyHobo:  more than just the blueprint to the car, it's like giving you the blueprints, the factory and the raw materials to make your own
<jack_> well and to modify
<desplesda> the idea being that if you make a better car, you can then give those better cars to other people
<jack_> you could go make CrazyHobo linux if you wanted
<desplesda> and the car industry as a whole improves
<cdubya> heh
<CrazyHobo> but couldn't someone just take the code and make it a whole lot better and then patent it or somethin?
<jack_> by changing the linux source and compiling it yourself
<cdubya> that sounds like a kinda cool flavor of linux
<cdubya> heh
<jack_> haha yeah
<Madpilot> CrazyHobo: the license used - called the GPL - prevents that sort of thing
<intelikey> "<jack_> So Open Source just means that anyone can look at the code"  <---- no open source is much more than just the freedom to know how it works.  it is the freedom to change it, rewrite it, distribute it, and even yes 'sell it'   :)
<jack_> well just because it is open does not mean you can steal it
<bshumate> CrazyHobo depends on the license
<cdubya> but Ubuntu just kicks, so unless you come up something really great, CrazyHobo, I'll stick close to home here....
<cdubya> ;P
<oddflux--> hi22222222u
<jack_> intelikey: yeah sorry, i am just trying to say it quickly
<intelikey> k
<Razor-X> OSS is great indeed, and I think we should embrace it
<jack_> there was a thing recently with these guys called "SCO"
<intelikey> http://www.gnu.org
<Razor-X> programming for want of money defeats the spirit
<jack_> who sued a number of linuxes
<intelikey> or is it .com
<jack_> claiming they stole code
<cdubya> sco. heh
<Razor-X> although, without closed source software, we won't get to see the awesome lightsaber fight with Gates vs. Stallman
<jack_> but SCO couldn't show the judge a single line of code that was "stolen"
<bshumate> www.gnu.org is correct
<jack_> so they threw it out
<CrazyHobo> i'm seeing this Richard Stallman guy on the gnu page, whose he?
<intelikey> but this is really supposed to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhealey> jack that trial is set for 2007
<bshumate> don't forget mah main man rms, and fsf.orf!
<jack_> what?
<jack_> ?!
<bshumate> err www.fsf.org
<jack_> the wiki told me otherwise
<oddflux--> I'm unfamiliar with ubuntu and firewalls, how secure is ubuntu by default?
<jack_> hmmm, i guess i misread
<jhealey> i'd read it again
<jhealey> i'm sure it won't go anywere
<jhealey> no one expects SCO to be around by then
<CrazyHobo> ok, i'll move to the offtopic chan
<Madpilot> oddflux--: very
<Kyral> oddflux--: no services are running by default
<jhealey> very interesting stuff, nonetheless
<Kyral> so nothing is listening
<pr1r> anyone know how to hook up 2 monitors... geforce fx 5200 agp
<jack_> oh...sorry just IBM was cleared
<oddflux--> Right.
<Madpilot> everyone - #ubuntu-offtopic does exist... :)
<cdubya> heh
<pr1r> i read the wiki and followed directions and it didnt work
<oddflux--> nadpilot, thanks. :)
<jack_> *meep*
<jhealey> sorry madpilot, jack mentioned an internesting story
<jhealey> i'll shut up now
<cdubya> my bad, I was kinda fueling the fire there.....
<cnet2> krfb is not accepting uninvited sessions, and the option is ON, anyone know why?
<jhealey> hey all, i gott arun
<jhealey> see y'all later
<ernesto> Hello
<cdubya> later
<jack_> can anyone offer help on wireless lan cards?
<cdubya> jack_, what kind of help
<jack_> i have the .inf driver file
<jack_> well, getting it to work basically
<nomasteryoda> an, ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> ah i meant
<jack_> i tried the ndiswrapper stuff from the ubuntuwiki
<jack_> and the last step with ndiswrapper -l that is supposed to yeild happy stats
<oddflux--> alright thanks.
<oddflux--> gn
<jack_> just tells me that theyare invalid drivers
<cdubya> jack_, so you did the whole Windows wireless drivers kinda thing....?
<shreevatsa> Does anyone know how totem-video-thumbnailer works? I'm just curious
<jack_> er...yeah
<shreevatsa> I mean, how does it decide which frame to grab, and can I specify it myself?
<jack_> i got the file and put it in the folder and sicked ndiswrapper on it
<cdubya> heh
<ernesto> I created a new user and a new group for two users, but the files created remain in the group of the same name as the user. Should I delete that group?
<cdubya> jack_. hang on
<jack_> okays
<intelikey> ernesto man chgroup
<ernesto> thanks
<nomasteryoda> so LOQUiLLO_ which is it? ubuntu or suse?
<intelikey> errr chgrp  on some systems...
<LOQUiLLO_> Ubuntu
<shreevatsa> chgrp on ubuntu, right?
<nomasteryoda> cool
<ernesto> ok
<LOQUiLLO_> time for sleeeeeeeep
<cdubya> jack_, you did use a -i option in step 3, right? I ask because I thought you typed a -l above....
<intelikey> shreevatsa i don't know, i don't use it.
<lordlucless> Im trying to install php4-gd2, but I cant find it in Synaptic. Is it in multiverse for some reason?
<shreevatsa> intelikey, ok, it's chgrp, I checked
<jack_> cbudya, actually i DID type -l
<jack_> but that is the fourth step
<jack_> or fifth
<jack_> and yeah i did use -i for the third
<cdubya> k
<jack_> i followed the steps exactly i am sure
<john_> Hey.
<john_> I was hoping I could get some advice.
<jack_> i also took the card out and plugged it back into an adjecent slot
<cdubya> jack_, which one are you following, just out of curiosity.
<intelikey> haY john you've come to the right place
<john_> My monitor resolution is all screwed up.
<jack_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<john_> My monitor is 1280x768.
<shreevatsa> john_, this just happened, or since install?
<john_> But, it won't let me select that resolution, the only option is 1024x768.
<intelikey> hmmm wide screen
<shreevatsa> john_, I mean, did you install just now, or did you change something?
<john_> Just installed.
<intelikey> shreevatsa note that it is widescreen
<ernie_> OK, dapper drake install here i come
<john_> I found some information on the internet and a patch that updates something to allow that resolution, but it's something else, you run gcc something and it is supposed to update, but I can't get it to run.
<cdubya> jack_, you look at this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<shreevatsa> intelikey, does that mean that it's not the "HorizSync line missing in xorg.conf problem" that I had?
<ernie_> anyone with much XFCE experience?
<intelikey> john_ gcc is the c compiler for building software.  you have to install 'build-essential' before gcc will work.
<ernie_> any problems with it andd dapper?
<cibao> quick question for everyone...any clue when Ubuntu will have a package available for Firefox 1.5??
<shreevatsa> john_, try this (it worked for me, but mine wasn't widescreen)
<shreevatsa> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<john_> Everything else seems to run fine though, the whole thing seems pretty cool and so much less annoying than Windows XP, which I have to freaking reinstall every month to keep my laptop from crawling to a slow.
<john_> But, I can't really use it with the screen all fuzzy. :)
<shreevatsa> john_, try this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shreevatsa> john_, (or whatever editor you like)
<intelikey> shreevatsa it can probably be fixed in xorg.conf but i don't know how.  i've never played with a widey yet.
<shreevatsa> john_, find the section that says Section "Monitor".
<john_> shreevatsa, : OK, I just get a blank file.
<shreevatsa> john_, Huh? That isn't supposed to happen...
<shreevatsa> john_, then I don't know
<intelikey> john_ check spelling and caps.   case is important.
<jack_> cdubya : it's still not working, i don't see the device in the network settings window
<john_> intelikey: Thanks, I'm an idiot.
<john_> I know enough about the Mac OS X terminal to get myself into trouble, not much more. lol.
<shreevatsa> john_, I had to insert the two lines saying (HorizSync 30-70) and (VertRefresh 50-160)
<intelikey> i didm't mean to sound condecending
<shreevatsa> john_, and then it worked for me. Of course, your numbers are probably different, consult your monitor
<cdubya> jack_, did you compile everything, or use apt to install the ndiswrapper files.....
<john_> OK...
<john_> Odd...
<john_> Section "Screen"
<john_> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<john_> 	Device		"Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
<john_> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<john_> 	DefaultDepth	24
<john_> 	SubSection "Display"
<john_> 		Depth		1
<john_> 		Modes		"1280x768"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<jack_> i used apt to install the package
<cibao> anyone have a clue as to when Firefox will be available on Ubuntu?
<jack_> oer...synatic or...synaptic
<cdubya> jack_, k
<john_> The only resolutions in there are 1280x768...
<john_> Maybe I just need to restart or something.
<jack_> i guess i could try compiling it, i have no experience doing that, but there are directions on wiki.ubuntu...
<cdubya> jack_, you don't have anything in the networking window other eth0 and perhaps modem?
<thoreauputic> john_: if you paste like that again you will be silenced - please read the /topic
<intelikey> john_ [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]    to restart X
<jack_> i have "modem  connection" that is not configured
<shreevatsa> intelikey, you didn't warn him :)
<cdubya> jack_, that's all that shows up in networking?
<chemisus> what packages do i need to use gtk+ in c++?
<Madpilot> shreevatsa: I think that was his warning...
<jack_> yup
<cdubya> huh
<intelikey> about loosing the connection when he did that ?   yeah he'll find his way back  :)
<cdubya> jack_, what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like? you wanna paste that up?
<jack_> er....
<jack_> i can't?
<jack_> i mean
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> oh yeah
<cdubya> sorry
<jack_> i'd have to take a screen shot and burn it across if that'd even work
<jack_> ubuntu have a default burner?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jdmpike> hello all, my laptop won't hibernate correctly... can anyone help?
<john_> OK, thanks for the advice.
<john_> I'm obviously not very bright.
<john_> Because it works fine now. lol.
<intelikey> you're welcome john
<john_> Except, I can't tell if it's just my contacts being screwy, but now some text is fuzzy.
<john_> But not all text.
<shreevatsa> john_, great, congratulations
<john_> Mainly title bar text.
<shreevatsa> john_, the resolution is right?
<john_> It looks like it to me.
<cdubya> jack_, would you paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to the pastebin?
<intelikey> john_ you can adjust the fonts and see if that helps
<john_> When I pulled up that file that you told me to pull up, the only resolution entries in there were 1280x768.
<jack_> The pastebin?
<john_> I think I managed to apply a patch I downloaded and didn't realize it was successful.
<cdubya> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<intelikey> jack read the topic
<thoreauputic> jack-:  /topic
<john_> Now I just need to read up and figure out how to get iTunes running and my life will be much happier.
<BenUrban> somebody please remind me how to reconfigure xorg
<jack_> thoreauputic , that command doesn't do anything...?
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fr500> hello
<thoreauputic> BenUrban:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BenUrban> thanks
<fr500> is mame available in ubuntu repos? i can-t find it
<thoreauputic> jack-: what client are you using?
<jack_> i just got this thing "colloquy" for OSX
<jack_> i'm not familiar with it, but so far it's been fine
<thoreauputic> jack-: ah, I see
<Hobbsee> !info mame
<jack_> i'm an awful person too, maybe that is why
<john_> What's the easiest way to get Crossover Office going to I can run iTunes?
<thoreauputic> jack-: the channel topic should be at the top of your screen I would think
<cdubya> jack_, yeah, it's at the top of the colloquy window.
<PokerFacePenguin> where in /var/log should I be looking for evidence telling my why my machine shut down abruptly while running a wine app?
<fr500> !info mame
<jack_> qahhh
<fr500> !info xmame
<jack_> it was just hidden, thanks
<cdubya> jack_, used to use that client....
<cdubya> heh
<cyanide> hey
<thoreauputic> jack-: do yourself a favour and get a decent IRC client :)
<cyanide> ubuntu > all
<cyanide> lol
<shreevatsa> john_, there are probably packages for Linux that can replace iTunes, getting one of them will be easier, maybe
<cyanide> but need help
* cdubya wonders what thoreauputic considers a "decent" IRC client
<jack_> thoreauputic : actually this has a really cool feature, it bugs me when you someone says my name and this is not the active window
<fr500> Hobbsee: so it's not available?
<jdmpike> can everyone else hibernate/suspend their pcs?
<Hobbsee> fr500: looks like it
<jack_> thoreauputic , including marking it on the scroll bar
<thoreauputic> cdubya: the stuff of flamewars :))
<cyanide> i cant use the net on ubuntu 5.04, but can ping servers
<cdubya> jack_, yeah, it's actually pretty slick...
<cyanide> need help
<cdubya> thoreaputic, figgered so.
<cdubya> :)
<thoreauputic> jack-: several clients can do that easily
<intelikey> !ask
<jack_> cdubya you don't need me to copy the #commented things right?
<cyanide> huh ?
<PokerFacePenguin> cyanide: got a firewall blocking http?
<cdubya> jack_, not necessarily
<cyanide> nope
<cyanide> i mean, i dunno
<cyanide> but dont think so
<PokerFacePenguin> cyanide: if you didnt install one ya dont :)
<cyanide> just a fresh install of ubuntu
<jack_> thoreauputic : can you recommend a good one for OSX then? I grabbed this one because it was free and looked relatively un-evil
<fr500> Hobbsee: weird
<fr500> !extrarepositories
<ubotu> fr500: I give up, what is it?
<cdubya> jack_, XChatAqua
<Arclite> jack_ X-Chat Aqua
<fr500> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<PokerFacePenguin> cyanide: did you use an automated config script like automatix or easy kubuntu?
<cdubya> it's pretty good
<fr500> !sources
<cyanide> no script
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> jack-: there's an xchat for OS-X but it isn't very good IMO - there is irssi though (command line client)
<cyanide> and btw, while installing, it detected the network stuff using dhcp
<cyanide> but at the end, while checking for apt, it just waited there
<cdubya> heh, I always had good luck with XChatAqua....
<cyanide> trying to check the net
* cdubya ducks from flames
<thoreauputic> cdubya: it's OK
<jack_> does xchat work with AIM protocols too or is it just aim?
<jack_> er haha, just IRC*
<PokerFacePenguin> cyanide: apt can react kinda slow sometimes since there are so many people hitting the main repos..if you change to mirrors you will get quicker response
* wizatcomp likes xchataqua
<cyanide> nope
<Arclite> jack: just IRC
<cyanide> just did nothing
<intelikey> cdubya we don't flame, we just hack.
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> thanks, intelikey
<intelikey> :)
<cyanide> the router didnt show any activity
* cyanide slaps everyone
<cyanide> help me people :P
<thoreauputic> jack-: if you want a multi-protocol client there's Gaim - I don't know if there's an OS-X version though
<PokerFacePenguin> cyanide: back to your issue...hmm, so you can ping outside?
<cyanide> yes
<cdubya> yeah, I use gaim
<cyanide> i could ping google
<cdubya> it's pretty nice.
<cdubya> heard there was supposed to be a new version coming out...?
<PokerFacePenguin> and you cant hit google with your browser?
<shreevatsa> apt-get gives thison one of the repos: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<cyanide> no
<jack_> cdubya , it's in the bin under jack_
<cdubya> jack_, k
<shreevatsa> but the packages.gz there is fine, I downloaded it from the url and checked it
<cyanide> even while installing, it was having probs
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cyanide> so removed the router power while installing second time
<thoreauputic> !start an irc client war
<ubotu> irssi is better than konversation !
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> that was cool
<intelikey> how would that start a war ?
<Arclite> Myself and 3 friends have gotten Ubuntu Live working, and myself and another have even installed, no problems. However, a 5th friend claims they ran Live once, wanted to reboot back into Windows, and couldn't. Apparently, the Live CD trashed their Windows system, and it won't boot back up correctly. Are there any documented cases of this?
<PokerFacePenguin> cyanide: well, its not a routing issue if you can ping outside your net
<cyanide> yes
<jack_> Eek
<cyanide> so what could it be ?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: well, people are pretty loyal to their IRC clients ;)
<eno> can I go apt-get install kde then edit my xorg.conf or something and run kde?
<PokerFacePenguin> cyanide: sounds like http is blocked to me
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> ratpoison is much better than kde!
<cyanide> how do i unblock it
<jack_> hahahahah
<shreevatsa> eno, you don't have to edit anything
<intelikey> thems fighten words
<eno> grrr
<cyanide> while installation too
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<shreevatsa> eno, but if you wan't kde, do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> notepad.exe is better than emacs.
<thoreauputic> hahah
<eno> hahaha
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> jack_, you definitely don't have any wireless.
<cdubya> heh
<shreevatsa> want
<Arclite> agreed. vim forever!
<Fujitsu> I like that, thoreauputic.
<Windows_fanboy> lol
<eno> isn't there some way to switch between gnome and kde?  I remember I was using flwm for a while...
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on Windows_fanboy
<Fujitsu> Yes, vim forever. But, we digress. We had a large war about 8 hours ago now...
<PokerFacePenguin> cyanide: go to a terminal window and type wget http://www.google.com/
<cdubya> heh
<jack_> cdubya what should i be seeing listed in that file that indicates something is going right?
<Windows_fanboy> manuals suck
<intelikey> eno if you install kde along side gnome you can choose which desktop at login.
<Windows_fanboy> pl
<cdubya> jack_, hang on...
<Windows_fanboy> ok, but while installation ?
<Windows_fanboy> it will get stuck there too
<eno> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> eno you might consider installing kdm also  :)
<Windows_fanboy> it detects dhcp settings at the start of installation, but at the end, it just gets stuck at the apt screen
<shreevatsa> Fujitsu, on what?
<eno> thanks shreevatsa
<eno> what is kdm?
<Fujitsu> shreevatsa, on editors!
<B_166-ER-X> how can i mount my Kodak digital cam Usb connection ???
<intelikey> kde's version of xdm    same as gdm is gnome's version of xdm
<shreevatsa> Fujitsu, So, who won? :)
* Windows_fanboy considers switching distros...
<B_166-ER-X> please help..
<Fujitsu> shreevatsa, I think it ended up being VIm.
<intelikey> x/g/k(display manager)
<eno> oooooh
<intelikey> eno it is the login screen that you see befor gnome loads
<eno> I lost my breezy cd, what do I do when aPT ASKS FOR IT?
<cdubya> jack_, here's what mine looks like....well, except for a few lines which I suspect you'll figure out what I'm talking about....  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5499
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  does gnome-volume-manager pick it up when you plug it in?
<Madpilot> eno: edit your sources.list so it doesn't look for the CD
<B_166-ER-X> DrBair,  nope.
<intelikey> eno edit /etc/apt/apt.conf and comment out the line for the cd and run  apt-get update   and it wont ask for it.
<B_166-ER-X> although lusb list it
<B_166-ER-X> as Bus 002 Device 003: ID 040a:0131 Kodak Co. DC-5000
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  whats the model number?
<fr500> how can i restore my sources.list after using automatix?
<shreevatsa> eno, /etc/apt/sources.list actually
<intelikey> errrrr maybe it is dpkg.conf   i don't remember.
<eno> thanks!
<jack_> hmm, okay thanks cdubya , i mean it's all greek to me, but i have something to compare too now
<intelikey> which ever one is there.....
<Windows_fanboy> anyone willing to help ?
<PokerFacePenguin> fr500: i believe that automatix makes a backup of all files it changes
<cdubya> jack_, I was just showing you that to show you the difference.....
<jack_> yeah
<cdubya> jack_, thing is, it doesn't sound like you ever got the instance of the interface setup
<Madpilot> !tell fr500 about sources
* intelikey help a windows fan..... never.
<intelikey> :)
<cdubya> heh
<jack_> hahah
* Windows_fanboy slaps intelikey around a bit with a large trout
* Windows_fanboy slaps intelikey with a windows xp cd
<jack_> the interface of what though? i'm sort of doing this blind
* intelikey packs up his dolls and goes some place to play.
<Windows_fanboy> cmon man
<jack_> i mean i am typing what things tell me to type but i do not understand what these apps are doing
<jack_> the wrapper is specifically for setting up drivers though, i get that
<cdubya> jack_, yeah
<BenUrban> why doesn't the fglrx module seem to be installed?
<BenUrban> i did install the package...
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  is gnome-volume-manager enabled to look at digital cameras?
<BenUrban> but the module doesn't exist
<Madpilot> BenUrban: have you seen the Ubuntu wiki's ATI page?
<intelikey> Windows_fanboy i am network illiterate i couldn't help with that if i tried.
<BenUrban> yes
<fr500> Madpilot: i had some other repos, for pptp and stuff
<B_166-ER-X> DrBair,  ..how do i know this ?
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  it seems like that model is supported by gphoto, but I've had a case where it didn't work as said
<Windows_fanboy> you know anyone else ?
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  system->prefs->removable media
<intelikey> Madpilot might know
<Madpilot> fr500: and Automatix trashed them?
<Madpilot> intelikey: what might I know?
<intelikey> of course he's busy right now.
<cdubya> Windows_fanboy, you can't get out on the net, is that the issue?
<Windows_fanboy> hey madpilot can you help me out ?
<fr500> Madpilot: it-s not over yet, but my sources.list looks different now
<Windows_fanboy> yes
<Windows_fanboy> gets stuck at installation too
<fr500> maybe it restores it afterwards
<B_166-ER-X> DrBair,  yes. seems enabled
<eno> it was sources.list by the way
<eno> thanks again
<Windows_fanboy> at the end, during the apt thing
<Windows_fanboy> tho it detects dhcp settings in the beginning of the install
<cdubya> Windows_fanboy, so you've got it cabled?
<Windows_fanboy> cabled ?
<jack_> i'll be back later
<cdubya> Windows_fanboy, you're using a network cable to connect to your router?
<Windows_fanboy> yes
<cdubya> k
<Windows_fanboy> not wireless
<Windows_fanboy> its a dlink router
<Windows_fanboy> and im using nforce3 based mobo...
<cdubya> is the ip you're getting from the router good?
<Windows_fanboy> yes
<Windows_fanboy> i can ping google after installation
<Windows_fanboy> but nothing else
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  startup gThumb and click on import photos under the file menu
<cdubya> so the install never finishes?
<intelikey> but cant surf there
<Windows_fanboy> yes
<Windows_fanboy> and gets stuck during installation
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  from there select the camera (or try autodetect even) and see if you can't get it going like that
<eno> what does *buntu mean?
<Windows_fanboy> so if i put on my router, the installation is a waste
<Windows_fanboy> have to restart and do installation again
<B_166-ER-X> DrBair,  with some searching  and selecting my Cam, Gtkam as been able to do it
<intelikey> eno it's on the http://www.ubuntu.com site
<BenUrban> any idea why the fglrx driver might not be showing up?
<cdubya> what model of router?
<Windows_fanboy> dlink 502t
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  fantastic
<DrBair> B_166-ER-X:  is gnome-volume-manager working otherwise? like with usb drives and cdroms?
<whyameye> is there a way to know what hw:0,0 vs hw:0,1 is for ALSA?
<eno> just the 3 then?
<B_166-ER-X> yes he is
<maximaus> quickie query (I know how to fix, but curious): the grub default changed without me touching it...happened after an update to a new kernel...could that have changed it?! :S
<BenUrban> nobody has encountered this problem before?
<B_166-ER-X> Usbdrive usually auto detects
<BenUrban> what if i copied my kernel & modules from gentoo? would that do the trick?
<Windows_fanboy> dont think so benurban
<BenUrban> why not?
<Windows_fanboy> because i dont think so :P
<BenUrban> lol
<Windows_fanboy> dont have a good reason, but trust me
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Madpilot> BenUrban: see above ^^^
<BenUrban> Madpilot: i already saw that
<shreevatsa> I still want to know if I can specify which frame totem-video-thumbnailer should pick out...
<BenUrban> it's a pain to retype that forum link in my other screen though
<BenUrban> and i already followed the howto
<intelikey> BenUrban you can try it.   but keep the ub kernel around so when it don't boot right you can boot the working package  :)
<Madpilot> BenUrban: which ATI card?
<BenUrban> heh
<BenUrban> Madpilot: radeon 9000m
* Windows_fanboy kills everyone
<BenUrban> intelikey: but of course ;)
<cdubya> Windows_fanboy, sorry, but I want to make sure I understand how far you've gotten. so you never get the installation completed?
<Windows_fanboy> can i pm you ?
<intelikey> having bsod fanticies again M$ boy
<cdubya> sure
<Madpilot> BenUrban: I've got a 9600XT and it runs fine...
<BenUrban> Madpilot: the problem is not whether it runs with the driver
<B_166-ER-X> DrBair,  migh have been prematurate...dang ; gtKam has an error, and Gthumb have an error too 'could not query kernel driver of device'
<Windows_fanboy> shit, i cant pm anyone
<BenUrban> the problem is that the driver seems to be missing
<BenUrban> even the directory that it should be in isn't there
<eno> man, they're right... everything starts with a k
<Madpilot> BenUrban: "Your card model is an entire number in the 9xxx series, and is equal to or above 9500"
<mkyb14> anyone here use wine?
<Madpilot> BenUrban: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto -- I'm going to add that to the /ATI page as well
<shreevatsa> Hey, I remembered: I haven't been able to get wine to work either
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<mkyb14> damn it i dont' know how to install the apps
<BenUrban> lol @ anyone
<shreevatsa> wine exits with "Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system" is not accessible."
<whyameye> in ALSA how can I know the difference between hw:0,0 and hw:0,1 for example?
<eno> try ReactOS :P
<shreevatsa> rather, with "wine: cannot open (null)"
<Lewix> hi again
<Lewix> still the same problem
<Lewix> I really need help
<intelikey> hehhe can not open null   :)
* BenUrban points out that (null) is the result of printf("%s", NULL)
<Lewix> I need a link that works,where I can downlaod the dvd iso of ubuntu
<screwy> I'm in need of help with my soundcard.
<Madpilot> !tell Lewix about download
<shreevatsa> Lewix, there is no DVD. Ubuntu comes on a single CD
<thoreauputic> shreevatsa: erm, there *is* a DVD
<Lewix> well it's a bit unprofessional..they put a lot of links to download the dvd in their website
<shreevatsa> sorry then! :(
<Lewix> and they are all down
<whyameye> shreevatsa: I downloaded the DVD the other day. It has both Live and Install on it. Only available through a .torrent seed I believe.
<Madpilot> Lewix: the torrent doesn't even work?
<Lewix> the torrent works but It's so slow
<intelikey> screwy some said 'cat /proc/asound/cards '  or something like to see if the system knows your hardware or not.
<Madpilot> shreevatsa: very bottom of this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ for the DV
<Madpilot> DVD
<Lewix> I'm still dl it since 3days
<screwy> I'll try it, intelikey.
<Madpilot> Lewix: how big is the DVD d/l?
<Lewix> so please if someone can dcc me
<Lewix> 2.8
* BenUrban does something horribly obscene:
<Lewix> gig
* BenUrban copies the fglrx.ko from his gentoo install directly into ubuntu
<screwy> Intel: 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<screwy>                      HDA Intel at 0xefffc000 irq 16
<BenUrban> ;)
<intelikey> screwy if your card shows up there then it may just be muted.
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> alsamixer
<shreevatsa> When is the earliest I can register on Shipit to get Dapper CDs?
<screwy> My problemis that, sure, I can hear sound through xmms and such, but I can't hear sound from Flash, and I can't input any sound.
<Lewix> In fact I've been able to download it somewhere but I think that the file is corrupted
<Madpilot> screwy: Flash sound is a different problem
<Lewix> please guys help
<screwy> Oh.  Well, that's not the biggets of my worries.
<ardchoille> Where can I find some official/supported Ubuntu logos/icons?
<screwy> It's the imput that I'm worried about.
<screwy> *input
<Madpilot> screwy: for flash & sound, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-14b59545789e901fc704a72bfea6a592efb9cdd5
<varsendagger> ardchoille, gnome-look has some i think
<Lewix> arf
<screwy> Thanks, Madpilot
<intelikey> input ?    explain
<Madpilot> ardchoille: search the wiki for "art"
* BenUrban tries rebooting
<ardchoille> varsendagger: thanks :)
<ardchoille> Madpilot: ah, good idea
<_jason> ubotu, tell ardchoille about art
<screwy> Well, when I plug a mic in and try and record, the app freezes.
<linux_n00b_e> How do i change the permissions of a file thru the Terminal?
<varsendagger> ubotu tell varsendagger about art
<_jason> linux_n00b_e, chmod
<thoreauputic> linux_n00b_e: chmod, chown etc
<ardchoille> _jason: thanks :)
<intelikey> linux_n00b_e   man chmod
<linux_n00b_e> Thanks!
<Lewix> k I will change my distrib I'll try debian I'm tired
<thoreauputic> chmod for permissions, chown for ownership
<intelikey> linux_n00b_e you will need sudo if you don't own the file.
<screwy> Any idea what's wrong?
<intelikey> linux_n00b_e and word to the wise, don't play with sudo'd ch*'s any place but in $HOME/    you can make a system unusable/unbootable with the wrong chmod in /
<intelikey> screwy no.  not without more details. and i might not know anyway.     errr probably wont.
<intelikey> screwy i've never had that problem.
<screwy> Well, I'm on a Dell Dimension 9100 with Breezy.
<screwy> And this isn't the first time I've had trouble with Ubuntu and Dell,
<intelikey> hmmmm
<screwy> Back when I installed Hoary on this computer, it wouldn't even recognize my ethernet card, let alone my soundcard at all.
<intelikey> speeking of sound cards.... i need to change the one in this box...
* intelikey looks at what all will have to be moved.....
<intelikey> screwy have you tried record from the cli to see if it errored out ?
<screwy> CLI?
<intelikey> install "sox"  for the 'play' and 'record' commands.
<PokerFacePenguin> screwy: command line interface
<screwy> Nope.
<intelikey> cli=command line interface.   as opposed to gui=graphical user interface
<screwy> Apt-getting sox right now.
<screwy> OK. Got it.
<screwy> Now what?
<intelikey> man record
<screwy> No manual entry for record.
<intelikey> hmmm man play
<screwy> There,
<screwy> man rec
<intelikey> oh  record on some systems  :)
<screwy> Thanks, though
<screwy> Not to badger you guys too much...  But I have no idea what I'm reading.
<Madpilot> man pages are often like that...
<quacker> G'nite, hoser.
<intelikey> me too.   gooday
<jbroome> i'm out too
<pr1r> hi again im back with the same question...
<screwy> Yes?
<pr1r> i have an geforce fx 5200 agp video card that i wanted as my main monitor... i cannot get it to work and the video card that is working (voodoo 3) is like 640 by 480 right now... ive did what the wiki says and can not get the monitor to work
<pr1r> wow i dont think that posted everything
<pr1r> i cannot get my agp - geforce fx 5200 video card to work
<screwy> Sorry, man, I'm hardware-tarded.
<screwy> Hence why I'm here.
<pr1r> lol
<pr1r> damn
<screwy> Having big soundcard issues.
<pr1r> yeah
<pr1r> what you got
<pr1r> cl5.1?
<screwy> You see, I have absolutely no idea what that means :P
<pr1r> oh
<pr1r> creative labs 5.1
<screwy> /home/screwy/Desktop/Tunes/Unknown Artist/Unknown Title/08 - Track 8.ogg
<screwy> Whoops.
<screwy> 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<screwy>                      HDA Intel at 0xefffc000 irq 16
<screwy> ^ that
<pr1r> its the sound card from the computer...
<shreevatsa> screwy: BTW, I love that song :)
<pr1r> yeah
<screwy> haha
<pr1r> that songs off the meat rack
<screwy> Nah, it's from the Rapeublicans EP.
<pr1r> oh
<mlv2005> how can i install the psi
<pr1r> whats in the psi?
<pr1r> ok
<mlv2005> messaging application like yahoo messenger
<Hobbsee> !info psi
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> psi: (Jabber client using Qt), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.9.3-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2064 kB, Installed size: 6124 kB
<Hobbsee> mlv2005: sudo apt-get install psi
<Locke> how do i check what kernel i have?
<Madpilot> Locke: uname -a in a terminal
<linux_n00b_e> How can I tell which shell I'm using when i'm in the console?
<shreevatsa> linux_n00b_e: try  echo $SHELL
<linux_n00b_e> Thanks...
<shreevatsa> linux_n00b_e: but most of the time, it will probably be bash, anyway
<shreevatsa> linux_n00b_e: but most of the time, it will probably be bash, anyway
<shreevatsa> oops, sorry
<linux_n00b_e> it is... :)
<mlv2005> it ok now i got it
<mlv2005> thanks
<mlv2005> by
<mlv2005> bye for now
<mlv2005> thanks to hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems mlv2005
<hylas> psi looks pretty ordinary
<mlv2005> hylas do you have any suggestion
<hylas> For what?
<whyameye> Just got a ShoutCast setup running on ubuntu. Wow this is hot! Using jack and jack-rack with darkice is hot! I *highly* recommend...
<mlv2005> for psi
<hylas> to make it better you mean?
<mlv2005> yes
<hylas> from just opening it up, it seems to lack features, things that stand out to you etc
<mlv2005> what do you use instead
<hylas> well since gaim comes with ubuntu, I've been using that.
<shaya> hy all
<mlv2005> ah ok, im just trying to explore a little bit
<shaya> i now user in this room
<Fujitsu> he now not user in this room
<eno> I am in KDE!
<eno> thanks a tonne
<shreevatsa> Fujitsu: lol
<eno> it took forever cause I had this crazy thing with gnutella using up my inodes
<chaumurky> Hi all, who's using GAIM here?
<shreevatsa> chaumurky: for IRC, or in general?
<chaumurky> Oh, now - for IRC
<shreevatsa> chaumurky: not me, sorry
<chaumurky> just had a tweak quastion...
<chaumurky> I'll keep digging around...
<shreevatsa> chaumurky: go ahead, someone might be able to answer it...
<chaumurky> Well, I just wanted to turn off the 'entering'/'exiting' messages.
<chaumurky> can't see an option
<shreevatsa> chaumurky: Gaim isn't really known for being an IRC client.. it's cheifly for IM
<shreevatsa> chaumurky: you could xchat instead...
<chaumurky> Yeah, I know. I use my old msn account for it - just thought I could kill 2 birds...
<shreevatsa> chaumurky: you can kill them, but you'll need 2 stones :)
<chaumurky> :-)
<eno> thanks for your help everybody... I think I am going back to Gnome
<chaumurky> KDE makes my teeth hurt...
<chorse> chaumurky, that's cause of all the kandy :)
<chaumurky> klol
<learnfromscratch> when ever i call a php program thru my browser.. it starts downloading the php file.. how do i make it execute the php program in the server.. I am running the server locally . am running debian
<chaumurky> have you installed the php extension for apache2?
<monkievox> howdy all!  i'm installing UBUNTU 510.  i'm at the part in the install where i'm dealing with partitions.  what file system should i use?  Ext3? ReiserFS?  any advice?
<chorse> monkievox, if you are unsure use the default, in this case ext3.
<chaumurky> learnfromscratch: try sudo a2enmod php4  && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Tmfc> I'm just getting into Ubuntu.  ... just wanted to see if I could post on this IRC (my first time on IRC)
<chaumurky> Tmfc: success!
<Tmfc> woo hoo
<tisay> hi
<y0z> ext3 is the 'usual' choice i think
<monkievox> yOz: what makes it so?
<monkievox> chorse/yOz: thanks :)
<Tmfc> so my first question... ubuntu has updates every 6 months.  does that mean when I update, I get a new kernel? (I recall upgrading the kernal in Debian to be a pain)
<chaumurky> Tmfc: usually, yes.
<chorse> monkievox, np :)
<linux_n00b_e> I'm trying to change the permissions for a file for user and group. I type out: sudo chmod ug + rwx [filename] , but I keep getting an error saying: invalid mode string 'ug'. This is the way the man said to type it, so why am I getting errors?
<Madpilot> Tmfc: yes, and it's fairly painless, IME
<Chousuke> Tmfc: updating the kernel isn't difficult at all
<chaumurky> Tmfc: just wait till the official release.
<Chousuke> Tmfc: you problem with debian may have been the transition from 2.4 to 2.6.
<fulld> new install of ubuntu freezes at first boot of X - any hints?
<Tmfc> great. thx.
<Chousuke> usually you just install the linux-image-whatever packages and reboot.
<chorse> linux_n00b_e, try ug+rwx
<Chousuke> if using grub
<linux_n00b_e> thanks chorse
<Tmfc> i  didn't really have a problem with debian.  I only upgraded the kernel once, but I recall a bunch of things.  it may have been from 2.4 to 2.6
<chorse> np :)
<Tmfc> I recall having to do a bunch of weird things...
<Tmfc> thanks for the feedback.  i look forward to learning ubunto.  Good to know where to get help!  thanks!
<Madpilot> Tmfc: only thing I had to do was restart - which is wierd enough - and then reconfigure my ATI 3d drivers
<Tmfc> you mean restart after the upgrade?
<chaumurky> Tmfc: new kernel is about the only thing you need to reboot for.
<jack_> hello all!
<Madpilot> Tmfc: yes, restart after the kernel upgrade
<Tmfc> gotcha. thanks!
<Madpilot> and then again after the ATI fix - I restarted more that day that I had for the previous two or three weeks...
<linux_n00b_e> Ok, I'm really getting frustrated, arg! I'm trying to change the icon of my external drive that i have on my desktop. Whenever I right click on it and access the properties box to change the picture, I get an error message saying that I don't have sufficient privilages to make changes to '.directory'. But I just changed the permissions to the file in the Terminal using chmod. So why am I still getting this error message?
<monkievox> um ... swap partition should be primary, ja?
<YukiIkyuta> monkievox, ja.
<iicaptain> don't matter
<Fujitsu> Not necessarily, ja.
<monkievox> thanks all :)
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, warum so?
<Fujitsu> 2/1.
<Fujitsu> YukiIkyuta, why does it matter!!??
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, warum nicht!?
<iicaptain> mine's hda5 (secondary)
<Fujitsu> 
<YukiIkyuta> iicaptain, nein! As in, the difference between primary and logical/extended.
<Fujitsu> DAMNUIM.
<monkievox> ja!
<chorse> YukiIkyuta, worum geht es? :)
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, 
<iicaptain> just make it a 'middle' partition for speed
<Madpilot> Just buy more RAM, for speed ;)
<YukiIkyuta> Madpilot :)
<monkievox> primary vs. logical, not actual location on disk
<Fujitsu> Madpilot, true.
<iicaptain> and that...
<YukiIkyuta> But, iicaptain, primary vs. logical is the question here.
<iicaptain> primary vs. logical doesn't matter.
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, ko:nnen wir `Logical' haben?
<Madpilot> ... I'm seriously comptemplating putting a 2nd Gb in this box; I hardly stress the CPU but I seem to use buckets of RAM...
<YukiIkyuta> RAM is probably the scarcest resource a computer typically has available to it.
<YukiIkyuta> I don't see many of us using `swap CPUs' :)
<iicaptain> as long as fstab is correct
<Fujitsu> Madpilot, Gnome will take care of the RAM eating for you.
<monkievox> i'll try primary then
<YukiIkyuta> monkievox, I'd say, though it might not matter if it's primary or logical, there's no reason not to use primary.
<Fujitsu> Damnit. I have this annoying habit of not properly releasing shift before I press space, so Uim kicks in.
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, I changed the mapping to ctrl+shift+space.
<monkievox> aye, danke all! :)
<Fujitsu> YukiIkyuta, except if you already have enough primaries!
<iicaptain> if you use less than 4 partitions it's arbitrary
<Madpilot> Fujitsu: I'm running Gnome - but with 8 virtual desktops and 100+ processes running at once B)
<YukiIkyuta> O_o
<Fujitsu> Madpilot, that might eat some RAM, yes.
<Coweater> Madpilot: how are you checking the amount of ram you're using?
<jack_> what does shift space do?
<YukiIkyuta> jack_, it's UIM's default mode-change key.
<monkievox> hmmm ... including this new swap aprt, looks like i'll have five parts altogether
<YukiIkyuta> At least for Japanese.
<jack_> UIM?
<iicaptain> Lamb is nicer than Ram
<YukiIkyuta> monkievox, typically the installer will warm you if anything goes amuk.
<iicaptain> for eating...
<Madpilot> Coweater: the System Monitor app on my panel - I've heard that overestimates the RAM in use, but I'm still using masses of it
<monkievox> yuki: sure
<YukiIkyuta> jack_, Universal Input Method (?? just a guess!) - for entering foreign languages, eg: 
<jack_> YukiIkyuta gotcha
<monkievox> yuki: i'll give it a whirl, see what happens :)
<YukiIkyuta> monkievox, good luck!
<chorse> YukiIkyuta is insulting us on japanese :)
<iicaptain> weak...
<Coweater> depending on how it checks it may appear to use a whole bunch when it isn't actually being used, just cache
<YukiIkyuta> Hah, no.
<chorse> just had a discussion about japanese text input on gnome with a friend some days ago
<YukiIkyuta> Oh?
<chorse> YukiIkyuta, he started to teach himself some japanese basics
<YukiIkyuta> I see. o_O
<YukiIkyuta> The input seems to work fine for me.
<learnfromscratch> is there a way do group install like the one in yum group install
<nailbiter> learnfromscratch: What's a group install? Installing the same set of packages on a group of computers?
<nailbiter> learnfromscratch: Did you mean 'group of packages'?  Ubuntu has special 'virtual packages' which do roughly the same thing.  'x-window-system' for example, will pull in all the base X11 packages
<dirkson> As a windows refugee, here's a bit of a n00b question: Running ext3, am I going to have to ever 'defrag' my partitions?
<Madpilot> dirkson: nope
<nailbiter> dirkson: 1) Believe it or not, there's no standard ext3 defragger 2) In most cases, fragmentation doesn't hurt performance all that much in ext3
<Locke> for some reason my mic won't work on Linux, do i have to do anything special to get it to work
<nailbiter> dirkson: If you still want to defrag, you can use e2defrag, but will have to convert the filesystem back to ext2 first
<YukiIkyuta> dirkson, ultimately, fragmentation is not a problem you'll ever have to worry about.
<ubuntu_> just got gnoppix running - Is there a way to make a hard drive install like in knoppix
<Madpilot> nailbiter: I thought that the journalling stuff that ext3 did removed the need to defrag?
<YukiIkyuta> gnoppix ..?
<learnfromscratch> how do i know the number of packages that are there in my apt-get source repositories
<nailbiter> Madpilot: Journalling doesn't reduce fragmentation at all; it's just a safety feature that logs writes ahead of time
<dirkson> All: Cool. Thanks a lot : )  (I was kinda thinking journalling did that myself, actually...)
<ubuntu_> yki - yes gnoppix
<Madpilot> nailbiter: guess this Windows refugee misunderstood that a bit, then ;)
<Locke> for some reason my mic won't work on Linux, do i have to do anything special to get it to work
<YukiIkyuta> ubuntu_, gnoppix + ubuntu?!
<nailbiter> If you really need a filesystem that can be defragged online, there's reiser4 and xfs
<ubuntu_> yes - when i downloaded gnoppix it seams to be ubuntu???
<nailbiter> Locke: Check the microphone/line-in mixer levels first
<YukiIkyuta> That's quite interesting. oO
<YukiIkyuta> Well.
<YukiIkyuta> That would be due to the fact that gnoppix is based from ubuntu..
<Myrtti> :-P
<nailbiter> Locke: Some sound chipsets can also selectively mute input sources; make sure you've unmuted them in the GNOME mixer applet
<dirkson> nailbiter: Not really. My boot time is laughably fast now that I've edited the rc.d files and switched to xfce. I've got to say, I really don't understand why xfce isn't more popular.
<jane> chat2x t b!
<YukiIkyuta> But I don't see why you wouldn't just install Ubuntu itself.
<jane> you ho!
<jane> reply sad uy!
<ubuntu_> Well - I like the portablility - although it did take a bit to load up
<jane> yak di diay ko
<jane> why man di-......
<jane> ayo1
<jane> ayo!
<YukiIkyuta> ubuntu_, well, if you want it for its portability then there's no need to install it.
<ubuntu_> i need to remaster a live cd to use gnucash and gnoppix seems clean enough
<jane> hoy
<jane> hoy
<jane> hoy6
<jane> hoy
<jane> hoy
<Myrtti> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> yuki - you are right
<YukiIkyuta> Fast. o_O
<dirkson> Locke: I had a weird issue with teamspeak and my microphone. I had to turn something called 'igain' up- It's not listed under my alsamixer, but it was listed under whatever the default xfce mixer is.
<nalioth> Myrtti: did anyone suggest the spanish channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> i was looking at how clean Beatrix ran when i came up with this idia
<learnfromscratch> do i need 1)makedev 2)inetd 3)inetdutils-inetd 4)rsync  ? should i add them  in rcconf ???
<Myrtti> I would've, if I had recognized that as Spanish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<jack_> anyone have suggestions for getting my wireless card working? I've followed a number of different versions of using ndiswrapper to try to do it
<monkievox> what card?
<learnfromscratch> jack_:  install wireless-tools
<jack_> okays
<jack_> learnfromscratch : thanks
<learnfromscratch> and check iwconfig if it detects any device.. and u must have 2.6<= kernel
<jack_> iwconfig is a command?
<nalioth> jack_: it is
<YukiIkyuta> Interface wireless config!
<looksun> 
<learnfromscratch> ya jack iwconfig is a command similar to ifconfig
<learnfromscratch> jack_:
<linux_n00b_e> Can someone please help me.
<nalioth> linux_n00b_e: have you asked a question?
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, with what?
<linux_n00b_e> I have changed the permissions and the owner of a file that I need to write to in order to change the icon of an item on my desktop. Yet wheneverI go to change the icon I keep getting an error message saying that I don't have sufficient access to write to the file. What am I doing wrong?
<Madpilot> linux_n00b_e: when you bring up the Properties of the Desktop icon, who owns it?
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, ls -l path/to/file/name
<jack_> learnfromscratch : iwconfig just tells me that lo and sit0 have no wireless configurations
<nalioth> linux_n00b_e: please don't change permissions of more thing than are necessary, what file(s) are you trying to change/write ?
<jack_> but i will get wireless tools
<jack_> and seew what i can do
<linux_n00b_e> The file is .directory which I guess stores all of the info for things that appear on the desktop....
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, in gnome?
<linux_n00b_e> I've used chmod and chown to change the permissions and owner of the fike to me, yet I keep getting error messages. No, I'm using KDE....
<Madpilot> linux_n00b_e: there's no .directory on my system...
<jack_> learnfromscratch : I don't see wireless-manager by that exact name, but i have like "Wifi-radar" and "KwifiManager"
<linux_n00b_e> It's a hidden file. You have to enable hidden files to be shown....
<Madpilot> linux_n00b_e: I know, and I don't have one on my Gnome system
<_Rappy_> Ok, I got a 40GB disk on a laptop. 5GB is used for win (need it to test stuff). THe rest is for Ubuntu. Now, how is the best way to partition it? IE which partitions should I have (/swap /boot /home etc) and how large should each be?
<robotgeek> jack_: you need wireless in /etc/network/interfaces
<monkievox> _Rappy_: hey, i'm doing that right now!
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, what are the permissions / ownerships set to
<MiSS_n001> hi im getting this error: gyach: error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.3: cannot open shared object file , anyone know hos i can install this libltdl thing?
<robotgeek> jack_: like "iface eth1/wlan0 inet dhcp
<jack_> robotgeek : i'm not sure i understand, should i just add text to that file?
<robotgeek> jack_: do you know what is the name of your wireless interface
<linux_n00b_e> The icon that I'm trying to change is the folder that points to my second internal hard drive. The owner of the symbolic link is root.
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, did you change them only for the dir or did you use -R, what about the parent dir
<monkievox> rappy: you'll have to ask others for more informed opinion, i used partition magic in windows to set up a big root part and a smaller swap part and that's it.
<_Rappy_> monkievox :ok :)
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, root always owns symlinks
<linux_n00b_e> You know what, I think that I'm trying to change the wrong thing.....
<monkievox> Rappy: swap should be 2x or 3x yer system RAM, is what i'm told.
<_Rappy_> right now I think I got 1GB swap and the rest is just / , but I wonder if there is a better way
<_Rappy_> monkievox : that's how much I've figures out too :)
<_Rappy_> *figured
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, that very well may be
<linux_n00b_e> Maybe instead of trying to change the permissions for the .directory file, maybe I should be changing the permissions for my mount folder of my second internal hard drive....
<Kruzayn> ok, anyone know a good way to shring an NTFS partition that is being stubborn with QT and ntfsresize, it says it can only make another partition of 500mb when i have 7.5 gigs free on the drive.  I just am off a fresh defrag
<MiSS_n001> how can i get these shared libraries: libltdl.so.3
<monkievox> rappy: i'm a unix noob, but so far that setup has worked fine fer me :)
<Kruzayn> shrink*
<nailbiter> MiSS_n001: That's in the 'libltdl3' package
<Tomcat_> Kruzayn: Have you done a chkdsk?
<webwolf_27> monkievox, the standard setup works well for most
<Locke> whats a good voip program?
<MiSS_n001> i tried $ sudo apt-get install libltdl3 and it doesnt work
<Kruzayn> ahh no i havent.  good idea, any paramaters with it (sry its late im not thinking clear this was my last hope)
<jack_> robotgeek: the name?  running LSPCI says that is is "broadcom corporation BCM4306"
<robotgeek> jack_: uggh, you need ndiswrapper
<jack_> robotgeek: and someone got me the .inf file that necesarry
<nailbiter> Locke: I've heard gnomemeeting is ok; tried that yet?
<jack_> robotgeek: yeah i have it
<webwolf_27> Locke, skype, or kphone, there are several
<Locke> nailbiter: yes, it's horrible
<jack_> robotgeek: i tried it a number of times actually
<robotgeek> jack_: hmm, i'm sorry. i don't have much experience with that
<Tomcat_> Kruzayn: chkdsk /f (fix errors)
<jack_> robotgeek: okays, thanks anyways
<nailbiter> MiSS_n001: What's the error message?
<webwolf_27> linux_n00b_e, maybe you should mount it as user
<Locke> webwolf_27: know of any others?
<webwolf_27> Locke, check sourceforge, or freshmeat. I've read about a few
<MiSS_n001> gyach: error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kruzayn> thanks alot ill give it a try
<linux_n00b_e> If I do that, then whenever I want to add files to it, I'll have to put in my pass. That gets annoying after a while. Heck, I'm the only person that even uses this box.
<Locke> i need one thats for Windows AND Linux
<webwolf_27> Locke, skype
<Locke> webwolf_27 i tried skype and it sounded liek crap
<W_Nyctea_> hi all, i'm on win xp now, is there any other IRC client other than mIRC? is mIRC safe to use?
<webwolf_27> Locke, what are you using for the comunication
<nailbiter> MiSS_n001: If you've installed libltdl3, that shared library would have ended up in /usr/lib. Did the installation fail?
<Locke> cable
<faizan> hey!!
<monkievox> W_Nyctea: try trillian from cerulean studios
<MiSS_n001> no i just dont know how to install it
<webwolf_27> W_Nyctea_, gaim works on win
<monkievox> http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/
<nailbiter> MiSS_n001: But you said you ran 'sudo apt-get install libltdl3'. That would have installed it.
<faizan> whats a good mp3 player somethin tht plays real media files as well
<faizan> and looks decent
<faizan> unlike xmms
<W_Nyctea_> monkievox: can it save all the channel that i go into so that i dun have to retype everytime?
<MiSS_n001> oh yeah that doesnt work tho
<webwolf_27> Locke, I meant headset, voipphone, speakers+mic ??
<MiSS_n001> Reading package lists... Done
<MiSS_n001> Building dependency tree... Done
<MiSS_n001> E: Couldn't find package libltdl3
<monkievox> webwolf: via cygwin? or , uh ... native?
<MiSS_n001> oops sorry
<ardchoille> I downloaded the Ubuntu.ttf font, now how do I install it?
<robotgeek> faizan: real media is a fat cry. try beep-media-player
<webwolf_27> monkievox, native
<robotgeek> s/fat/far
<faizan> had it.. is it any good?
<W_Nyctea_> webwolf_27: can i save the channel that i visit?
<monkievox> W_Nyctea: hmm ... it saves the IRC servers.  i haven't tried saving individual channels
<robotgeek> faizan: pretty good, tho i use amarok
<faizan> amarok kinda sucks on gnome
<nailbiter> MiSS_n001: 'libltdl3' is in the 'universe' archive; have you added that yet?
<MiSS_n001> oh
<MiSS_n001> nope
<webwolf_27> W_Nyctea_, not sure. I don't use win. and for irc I use XChat
<MiSS_n001> i'll do it now
<monkievox> W_Nyctea: i dunno if GAIM does what you want, but i've seen it a little on linux and it looks pretty sweet
<W_Nyctea_> thanks for both of you. have you used mIRC as well?
<monkievox> yay! my ubuntu just finished installing!
<Beleys> Bjour
<webwolf_27> W_Nyctea_, It's alot like trillian
<monkievox> W_Nyctea: a little. not much
<webwolf_27> W_Nyctea_, I avoid closed source
<SELVI_> huyup
<faizan> robotgeek: do u use gnome?
<monkievox> W_Nyctea: yea, trillian is free, but CLOSED
<sirexas> is there are a way, whant i press on an icon on the gnome toolbar, opened program automaticaly becoms maximized?
<W_Nyctea_> monkievox & webwolf: thanks
<robotgeek> faizan: yes, and a bunch of kde apps
<monkievox> W_Nyctea: np :)
<webwolf_27> W_Nyctea_, np
<faizan> dont the kde stuff give u a hard time
<robotgeek> faizan: it's been wonderful :)
<webwolf_27> faizan, it shouldn't if the libs are installed right
<faizan> webwolf: you know what libs i must install to run amarok on gnome
<monkievox> yes! got my usb mouse working "out of the box"! woo-hoo! so far i'm digging ubuntu!
<monkievox> friggin suse 10
<webwolf_27> faizan, apt-get install amarok should install every needed
<webwolf_27> monkievox, usb usually isn't a problem on 2.6 kernels
<monkievox> webwolf_27: yeah, i'm too much a noob to know what was up.  but it was frustrating and decided i'd try other distro's.
<monkievox> i'm installing onto an HP laptop. it found the touchpad ok, but didn't detect ANYTHING usb :(
<monkievox> suse didn't, that is
<monkievox> ubuntu found it all ok
<monkievox> hmmm ... still some trouble with the wifi though.
<webwolf_27> monkievox, ubuntu is good for noobies, as an expierenced user I only have minor complaints about ubuntu
<barosl^win> is there any good tool for mssql?
<webwolf_27> monkievox, wireless can be a bit*h in linux
<monkievox> webwolf_27: good for noobs?  cool! :)
<linux_n00b_e> ok, I finally changed the icon. Now what do I need to do in order to get the trashcan to show up on the desktop?
<sirexas> how can I make, that programs lounched from an icone becomes maximized?
<jack_> webwolf_27 , monkievox : wiresless IS a bitch
<monkievox> webwolf_27: yeah, suse found the device ok, but just didn't want to connect to my network.
<faizan_> when i try removing stuff like xmms or gnome games from my machine, it says that ubuntu-desktop must be uninstalled as well.. wht does this mean???
<monkievox> y'all: i've got some kind of broadcom intel 2200
<faizan_> monkie: do you have a dell
<insomnd> how can i make the gnome main menu transparent like the panel? it just stays white
<monkievox> faizan: hp dv1420
<linux_n00b_e> Anyonw know how to get the trashcan to appear on the desktop?
<faizan_> okay
<faizan_> i thought i had intel for the longest time
<faizan_> but then turned out i had broadcom
<faizan_> and as soon as i figured that out my wireless worked in a snao
<faizan_> snap*
<faizan_> so make sure ur sure of what u have
<faizan_> and then use ndiswrapper
<jack_> faizan er...a snap as in how?
<faizan_> should work fine
<jack_> faizan argggk!!!
<sirexas> insomnd, how you made pannel transparent?
<jack_> faizan that 'miricle' program seems to work for everyone but me
<faizan_> jack: what does it say?
<jack_> er
<jack_> faizan i use three or four different commands, and they all work fine
<jack_> faizan but when i use ndiswrapper -l
<insomnd> sirexas, properties of panel, then backgrounf, then enabled transparency
<jack_> (where it should list the working drivers / hardware) it just lists the driver with "driver error!" displayed
<faizan_> do you know exactly what wireless card u've gon on ur system
<insomnd> sirexas, but the applications menu is still opaque, same with the icons
<linux_n00b_e> anyone know how to get the trashcon to appear on the desktop?
<linux_n00b_e> *trashcan
<jack_> er invaild driver
<ardchoille> linux_n00b_e: gconf-editor
<monkievox> y'all: whoa. nice lag there. yeah, ubuntu is the same with the wifi. it thinks it's there, but it won't connect. :(
<linux_n00b_e> What's that?
<linux_n00b_e> And I have KDE
<faizan_> invalid driver
<faizan_> then maybe u are using the wrong drivers like i did for a while
<jack_> yeah, but i am pretty sure it is the correct one
<jack_> hmmm, where would you search for them?
<ardchoille> linux_n00b_e: sorry, I thought you meant gnome
<faizan_> i went on to the dell website and downloaded it off there
<jack_> and how did you discover what your hardware was?
<sirexas> insomnd, thanks, those icons must bu like gif images with tranparent background too
<jack_> because i use the command lspci
<faizan_> do u have a notebook??
<giloth> hello everyone! :)
<linux_n00b_e> Anybody using KDE know how to get the trashcan to appear on the desktop?
<monkievox> faizan: i'm just going witt whataver default install is telling me right now.  back with suse i tried digging around ... downloading drivers and using ndiswrapper ... couldn't get it working on suse. i guess i'll try the same with ubuntu :)
<giloth> linux_n00b_e, i know how to on gnome
<giloth> might be similar
<linux_n00b_e> hello giloth
<linux_n00b_e> How did you do it?
<jack_> faizan : it's an IBM made computer, 900mhz from a number of years ago, it's from the time when it came prel-loaded with windows ME
<jack_> *shudder*
<faizan_> haha
<faizan_> okay
<giloth> in gnome anyway, you click on Applications > System Tools > Configuation Editor
<linux_n00b_e> lol @ jack_
<faizan_> mine came preloaded with xo
<faizan_> xp
<jack_> XP is a "working" OS
<faizan_> but i threw the cd out the window the first day and installed ubuntu
<jack_> ME is just a picture of an operating system taped to the screen
<giloth> expand apps > nautilus > and click on desktop
<faizan_> yea well if you dont mind all the crashes and insecurity
<linux_n00b_e> lol@ faizan_
<giloth> and enable trash_can_visable
<faizan_> and if you dont hate microsoft like i do
<giloth> tell me if it works for you :)
<linux_n00b_e> Let me see if KDE has something similar....
<linux_n00b_e> thanks giloth
<giloth> np - hope it works
<ardchoille> linux_n00b_e: it might be in kcontrol
<jack_> faizan notice my use of quotes around "working"
<ardchoille> in the "Appearance" section
<sethk> giloth, I don't hate microsoft, as long as I don't have to use their stuff.
<jack_> :P
<faizan_> haha i did
<giloth> sethk, didn't say you did :p
<insomnd> jack_, xp is not really an os
<faizan_> sethk i hate microsoft cause its causing a lot of damage to the computing world
<insomnd> jack_, more like a really big bloated program
<jack_> hahaha yes exactly
<faizan_> but fear not, google will do to microsoft what microsoft did to ibm
<faizan_> haha
<faizan_> lol
<jack_> insomnd it's like a dinosaur strapped with cool tech equipment
<sethk> faizan, someone will, eventually, but not google
<jack_> no matter how fast it's mp3 player is, it's still so dumb it has a brain in it's tail
<faizan_> well im ready to place all my money on google
<sethk> faizan, and if google by some chance does, I'll just change my nick   :)
<giloth> i'd like a google os - i'd always know where my files were
<ardchoille> lol
<faizan_> google is in a better position to cause tht damage than any other corporate or person in history
<monkievox> you really think google would try their hands at an os?
<test> hello
<giloth> why not? they've done about everything else so far
<faizan_> i think they are working at it
<faizan_> why else do you think microsoft is so freaked out
<monkievox> MS is freaked because they can't get any damn good engineers cuz google steals them!
<Kadumatalata> hello
<faizan_> they just settled their lawsuit against sun cause they need to concentrate on the competition with google
<insomnd> peace love and happiness... To John Lennon
<monkievox> MS is more freaked about linux/mac than google, i rekon
<ardchoille> M$ is freaked out because their perfect little world is falling apart around them and there's nothing they can do about it.
<giloth> haha
<faizan_> haha
<faizan_> see
<faizan_> google is whats making microsofts fears come true
<monkievox> MS is freaked because NOBODY LOVES THEM ANYMORE :)
<Madpilot> ardchoille: they can throw chairs ;)
<ardchoille> Madpilot: lol
<monkievox> they're not the golden child they were in the 80s
<faizan_> anyone heard about google endorsing openoffice
<nailbiter> faizan_: They're funding OpenOffice development, yes
<faizan_> thats the kinda stuff that scares microsoft
<Fivestar> 
<nailbiter> faizan_: They're also funding a whole pile of other open source projects (via their Summer of Code program)
<monkievox> ah yes, but that's not OS stuff
<faizan_> cause when openoffice has the word google anywhere near it
<faizan_> its gonna be bigger than it ever could
<monkievox> i agree with that
<jack_> well it's the first step though, right?
<jack_> anyways
<monkievox> put a good brand name on openoffice, then people will start adopting it like gangbusters
<faizan_> i personally think that google's working towards a web based os
<giloth> hey, has anyone else had ati issues? (dumb question) i've tried the guide on the forums and read through the discussion, but when the drivers are running and i start up gnome, it seems like the gamma and/or brightness are in crazymode... anyone else experienced this? also, i did a info on it and it said the correct drivers were working (in otherwords, did not say mesa)
<redeye420> every one person that uses open office takes 200$ from bill gaytes kids :P
<jack_> where would i look for the .inf files for my wireless card?
<giloth> i hate the openoffice names, they are too bland
<jack_> all i seem to get is the installer EXE o_O
<nailbiter> OpenOffice is probably much too difficult to turn into an Ajax/Web 2.0 application; I'm willing to bet that Google will instead buy out startups working on web-only office suites sometime soon
<Strike> Here's the trick:  Somebody needs to track down some terrorists, and explain to them how great microsoft is because its the symbol of capitolism in this country.  Would be amusing to count the hours until the boom
<ishit_> i tried to open audacity but got an error sayin could not initialize due to error in i/o device
<faizan_> sweet
<faizan_> no
<faizan_> i think
<Strike> though i know thats a little sadistic
<faizan_> they'll integrate it
<monkievox> it would be lame to put an office app into a web app that you host like a service
<redeye420> lol @ strike!!
<faizan_> well
<faizan_> microsofts doing it
<nailbiter> And I don't think Microsoft isn't in any danger. :)  They've got over $40B in cash reserves.  That's more than enough to buy many third world nations outright
<faizan_> monkie havent you heard of microsoft live
<monkievox> money doesn't make you survive, just last long, drag out your downfall
<ishit_> anyone wat to put as input and output device to run audacity
<giloth> yeah, can you imagine.. ms buys a country and names it Windows Land
<Strike> - the spelling error ofc.
<jack_> hjahaha
<nailbiter> Microsoft could cease all operations and sales as of tomorrow, keep everyone on the payroll for the next ten years and still not come close to making a dent in that $40B warchest.  That's how much of a buffer they have against defeat
<faizan_> if anything is an indication of msfts fear of google, its windows live
<faizan_> but nailbiter
<Madpilot> everyone - #ubuntu-offtopic exists for discussion of MS and other oddities...
<giloth> anyone have some kind of an answer to my question about?
<giloth> above*
<monkievox> ms is gonna die regardless what they try to do
<faizan_> its not going too well for them at the moment
<fangorious> how do I change the background color displayed behind the splash screen after logging in (gnome/gdm)?
<monkievox> just gonna be slow
<faizan_> google's digging them slowly and steadily
<ishit_> helllloooo any help with audacity i/o devices
<faizan_> anyways
<monkievox> Madpilot: sorry so much offtopic nonsense
<ardchoille> nailbiter: all the money in the world won't help you if your users start switching from you rproduct to the competition.. and I see people switching to Linux everyday
<faizan_> i gtg
<faizan_> pecac out people
<jack_> okays
<CarinArr> giloth, what was the question
<giloth> ardchoille, and switching back to windows a lot of the times sadly...
<giloth> hey, has anyone else had ati issues? (dumb question) i've tried the guide on the forums and read through the discussion, but when the drivers are running and i start up gnome, it seems like the gamma and/or brightness are in crazymode... anyone else experienced this? also, i did a info on it and it said the correct drivers were working (in otherwords, did not say mesa)
<Kadumatalata> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nailbiter> monkievox: It could take a very very long time. SGI, for example, crashed in the late 90s and never really recovered. But they're still around, and will likely be around for decades because of long-term support contracts with government agencies
<CarinArr> what drivers? nvidia/ati?
<CarinArr> oh sorry
<CarinArr> ati
<CarinArr> heh
* CarinArr can't read
<giloth> did you not see the ati part ;)
<CarinArr> sorry.. dunno bout ati:/
<ardchoille> lol
<giloth> i've seen posts in the forums about the same issue, but nobody has seemed to figure it out... or atleast post the solution
<fangorious> anyone? change the background color displayed after logging in with gdm but before your desktop is loaded (behind the splash screen)?
<chaumurky> that's gdm setup
<chaumurky> System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<fangorious> cool, thanks
<monkievox> all right y'all.  thanks fer yer help and lively conversation.  good night!
<chaumurky> GTK+ Greeter Tab
<ardchoille> This is one great channel. Who started this channel?
<jack_> ME
<jack_> jk
<sethk> ardchoille, microsoft   :)
<chaumurky> yeah, jack
<jack_> chaumurky lo..
<ardchoille> Did Seveas start this channel?
<nalioth> ardchoille: jdub did
<ardchoille> nalioth: well, I'll have to thank jdub
<ardchoille> :)
<chaumurky> a channel's nothing without it's guests...
<ardchoille> well, that's true
<chaumurky> you're welcom... LOL!!
<nalioth> ardchoille: why not thank mark shuttlesworth, also for allowing us Ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> lol
<Strike> woot - just got the about chan from a 45 week idle user, though dunno if anybody'll use it or not
<Strike> Ubuntu is a godsend :-)
<chaumurky> or Ian Murdock
<ardchoille> nalioth: Great idea
<ardchoille> Ian Murdock?
<ardchoille> oh, right.
<Madpilot> Ian Murdock started Debian
<ardchoille> yeah
<chaumurky> or Linus...
<chaumurky> ;-)
<ardchoille> geez.. my xmas card list just grew exponentially
<ardchoille> lol
<chaumurky> ecards are free
<chaumurky> well, some are...
<ardchoille> and Madpilot, for the wiki?
<CarinArr> although, none of us would have these problems if it weren't for those people
<CarinArr> ;)
<CarinArr> not considering the alternative obviously
<chaumurky> Yeah, I'd be a MS Zommmbieeeee,,,,,
<Technobabble> can anyone point me the direction i might look to understand how services are managed in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> ardchoille: sorry, what about the wiki?
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Aren't you the maintainer?
<Madpilot> Dog, no.
<ardchoille> oh, my bad
<giloth> wow - fixed that ati problem pretty quick... viewed the bugzilla and it was listed... it only happens when you have the tv-out connector hooked up when you boot into it
<Madpilot> I just do bits and pieces on the wiki, there's a lot of us ;)
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<ardchoille> well, the community that supports Ubuntu is simply amazing.. seriously.
<giloth> ardchoille, no kidding :p
<giloth> ardchoille, i went to the forums and saw around 800 online when i first started using it.. my jaw dropped
<ardchoille> :)
<emanuelez_> hello... is there a way to swich from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Technobabble> can any of you guys point me to the part of the manual that describes how services are handled?
<Technobabble> i can't seem to find it
<giloth> mind if i ask a question here that i originally asked in the forums without a response?
<giloth> i'll take that as a yes'm ;)
<giloth> I was curious if it's possible to take the 'New Login' shortcut under Applications > System Tools > New Login and make it an option under the Log Out screen.
<blue-frog> Technobabble, what do u mean by how services are handled?
<Technobabble> well, on my fedora box, i type "services list"
<Technobabble> and i see a list of running services and such
<kestas> why are USB devices addressed as SCSI in *nix?
<Technobabble> and my "ls /etc/rc.d/init.d" shows the names of the services
<Technobabble> but apparently ubuntu doesn't handle it the same way
<Madpilot> Technobabble: try "top"
<kestas> makes no sense
<Madpilot> kestas: some legacy thing; my BIOS lumps SCSI & SATA together, I noticed
<blue-frog> Technobabble, that's a redhat thing indeed, services are under /etc/init.d, u also have system > administration > services, and applications > system tools > system monitor
<kestas> Madpilot, but linux doesnt use the BIOS right? I dont get it
<cornjob> i prefer regular xterm to gnome-terminal; however, when I go "System | Preferences | Preferred Applications | Terminal", and change from Gnome-Terminal to Xterm, it still brings up a Gnome Term?
<Technobabble> blue-frog, tyvm
<Technobabble> for some reason applications > system tools > system monitor doesn't accept my root password
<cornjob> it don't do this on redhat/fedora/centos or in FreeBSD gnome!
<Technobabble> but i'll work around it
<Madpilot> kestas: it's all legacy stuff, that's all I meant
<blue-frog> Technobabble, does any other apps launch when u click on them? (such as synaptic..)
<Technobabble> nope
<blue-frog> Technobabble, the password asked is your password
<Madpilot> Technobabble: use your actual user pw
<Technobabble> oh
<Madpilot> Technobabble: Ubuntu uses sudo
<Madpilot> !tell Technobabble about sudo
<Technobabble> i've already got sudo up here
<Technobabble> i ran into it a bunch in the manual, so i looked it up
<wolverian> hm, dapper nm-applet crashes on me.
<Decadent> i've downloaded a movie but its in .ratdvd format how can i see that movie??
<desplesda> Decadent:  go to a terminal and run "file your-movie.ratdvd"
<Technobabble> never heard of a ratdvd
<Technobabble> is there a way to display services-admin from the CLI?
<desplesda> Technobabble:  what, with no X server running?
<Technobabble> yeah
<Technobabble> like when you do a server install
<desplesda> hmm
<n1nj4-TaNten> hi
<n1nj4-TaNten> how do u check if your net card does work
<n1nj4-TaNten> if it has been initialized
<n1nj4-TaNten> ?
<[Jonne] > decadent: i think ratdvd is a windows only thing
<blue-frog> Technobabble, like ps x or it anything eles you look for?
<Myrtti> ping  127.0.0.1
<Decadent> im afraid you are right
<[Jonne] > http://www.ratdvd.dk/
<Madpilot> n1nj4-TaNten: Systems menu -> Admin -> Networking (when it asks for a password, use your own user pw)
<Decadent> ok thanks [Jonne] 
<n1nj4-TaNten> okay not so fast, i only have debian console installed
<n1nj4-TaNten> so i have to type something
<n1nj4-TaNten> i can login as root or as me
<Technobabble> thanks guys
<Technobabble> it's just not the same as redhat, apparently
<Technobabble> but that's okay
<blue-frog> Technobabble, it takes not long to get used to it, coming from fedora took me not long to get accustomed. ubuntu sticks more to what u find in linux manuals the redhat so inb the end it becomes easier
<Gorgonzola> could someone who solved the problem of Azureus no longer working after upgrade from Hoary to Breezy please have a quick look at this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=554467
<Technobabble> blue-frog, i'm glad, i'll definately stick to this for a while
<n1nj4-TaNten> Madpilot suggestions?
<Madpilot> n1nj4-TaNten: sorry, I'm pretty much a desktop user...
<n1nj4-TaNten> hehe okay
<QRZ> n1nj4-TaNten:  Do you have an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Madpilot> n1nj4-TaNten: doesn't "ifconfig" work/
<ale3hs> hello guys, does anyone know a dc++ client for Ubuntu??
<Technobabble> ubuntu doesn't use rpms?
<Madpilot> Technobabble: deb
<blue-frog> Technobabble, no apt-get
<Technobabble> that means in order to get something, i have to add a new repository, correct?
<Hatred> Technobabble rpm stands for redhat package manager... ubuntu is based on debian..
<Technobabble> gotcha
<Madpilot> Technobabble: maybe, it depends on what you want
<Madpilot> !tell Technobabble about sourcees
<Madpilot> !tell Technobabble about sources
<Technobabble> Synergy from synergy2.sourceforge.net
<Madpilot> ... spelling counts...
<blue-frog> Technobabble, form the "normal" ubuntu repository u get much more than from the rpm repo. and u don't have to fiddle to know if you're going to use dag, or fresh or news repo
<nichevo> can anyone tell me how to get SU???
<ale3hs> a DC++ client somebody plz??
<dpupp> could someone help me find out why my usb drive will no longer auto mount? i cant find it under /media/ nor under /mnt/
<Hatred> if you want to install rpms in ubuntu, i believe there's a package called "alien".. solving the dependency issues is left as an exercise for the administrator ;)
<nichevo> can anyone tell me how to get SU??? I can't edit a file
<Madpilot> nichevo: use sudo and your own user pw
<Technobabble> no thanks
<Technobabble> i hate dependency hell
<nichevo> thanks
<polk_> sudo passwd root
<Myrtti> I wouldn't recommend that
<polk_> then enter your 1st accounts password and type in the new password.
<adrian__> Hi, everyone!
<dpupp> i booted into windows to copy some files over to my external usb drive, and when i booted back into linux, the drive is not automounting. Could someone help me trouble shoot this? i dont know where to start.
<blue-frog> nichevo, sudo vi file
<frogzoo> dpupp: pastebin /etc/fstab & the result from 'mount'
<polk_> dpupp, did you try taking out the USB drive and plugging it in?
<adrian__> newbee here: can anyone help me with a printer driver for a Canon i250?
<Madpilot> !printer
<ubotu> hmm... printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<dpupp> BRB.
<Madpilot> adrian__: see ubotu above ^^^
<frogzoo> dpupp: nm - its the usb giving you trouble - not an fstab problem
<ale3hs> guys ..how install DC++ ??
<Technobabble> blue-frog, may i /msg you real quick?
<blue-frog> ok
<_Rappy_> how much space should I give the partition mounting boot?
<dpupp> frogzoo, http://pastebin.com/453772
<polk_> 100 megabytes max,
<adrian__> I've tried the one on the NZ canon site but it errored on compiling
<ekoi> hi. i've apt-get install'ed openbox. how do i switch it to the default window manager instead of gnome?
<Technobabble> uh oh, i have to register first
<frogzoo> _Rappy_: if youre only putting the kernel on it, ie /boot - 1 meg is plenty
<dpupp> polk_ yes i did unplug and replug.
<blue-frog> Technobabble, go on
<Technobabble> well i'm going to use synergy, which may be found at http://synergy2.sourceforge.net
<adrian__> anyone who is actually using this particular printer?
<ulinskie>  wanna ask where I can edit this PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<dpupp> polk_, i tried in different ports......
<Technobabble> and the binaries are for redhat, and windows
<jack_> EGADS
<polk_> did you have the USB plugged in when you booted
<Technobabble> so i would have to compile from source?
<jack_> the burned CDs from my macs with the esential files do not show up at all!
<jack_> after one and a regular CD did work
<android_> does anyone know how to change charset?
<jack_> WTF is going on?
<dpupp> polk_, yes.  also, i plug it into my laptoop and it automounts... but not on my desktop
<_Rappy_> frogzoo: talk newbie to me please :)
<frogzoo> _Rappy_: if youre a newby - best off to let the install allocate space 4 u
<blue-frog> Technobabble, enable universe and multiverse repo in synaptic, synergy is in there
<polk_> do you have more then one usb port? If so try plugging in the USB device in a different connector.
<_Rappy_> frogzoo: but how I am supposed to learn then :)
<Technobabble> okay, i think i know how to do that already
<dpupp> should i reboot without usb in?
<blue-frog> Technobabble, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogzoo> dpupp: give it a go - sure
<dpupp> brb.
<frogzoo> _Rappy_: its better to get a feel for how the different file systems are used first imo
<blue-frog> Technobabble, deb http://blah-blah.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<frogzoo> _Rappy_: then you have a better understanding how much space is needed
<_Rappy_> well, a du -m boot/on this machine tells me it's using about 46 megs
<coz> hello all
<coz> is anyone here familiar with layla24?
<_Rappy_> but I wonder if it may ned more in the future
<blue-frog> Technobabble, the sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install synergy
<Technobabble> for some reason sudo never accepts any passwords
<frogzoo> _Rappy_: yar, my 1meg was a bit lame - 100meg sounds a better idea
<Technobabble> my current users password, or root
<Technobabble> i even do an sudo -u root <whatever>
<Technobabble> it asks for a password, then denies
<Badm4n> hello .... why my iptables rule always restart ? i have already type iptables-save ( ubuntu 5.10 )
<blue-frog> Technobabble, did u do a server install or normal install
<Technobabble> normal
<blue-frog> Technobabble, id
<Technobabble> i'm in konsole
<blue-frog> Technobabble, what   id   sends u back?
<Technobabble> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Madpilot> Technobabble: by default, whenever Ubuntu asks for a pw, it's using sudo and wants your regular users pw
<Badm4n> hello .... why my iptables rule always restart ? i have already type iptables-save ( ubuntu 5.10 )
<blue-frog> Technobabble, then no need for sudo
<ale3hs> hello people, I want to install dc++, please somebody tell me how??
<Technobabble> k
<blue-frog> Technobabble, though sudo should work as well normally as root is in the sudoers file...
<blue-frog> Technobabble, oh but yes, if root has no password it won't work
<nailbiter> Badm4n: That's because Ubuntu doesn't supply a /etc/init.d/iptables to restore your rules at boot time
<Technobabble> root has one, that's for sure
<Technobabble> i wasn't logged in as root, so that was strange
<Technobabble> but i restarted X and it id's correctly now
<nailbiter> ale3hs: A DC++ hub or a client?
<blue-frog> Technobabble, hum uight have been in recovery mode?
<ale3hs> nailbiter, client
<dpupp> no dice.  i rebooted without the drive on the usb port, i pluged it back in, and it still wont mount.
<blue-frog> Technobabble, hum u might have been in recovery mode?
<dpupp> im sure the drive is working ok as my other machines can read it.
<Badm4n> nailbiter, so i must del /etc/inint.d/iptables ?
<nailbiter> ale3hs: Try 'dcgui'?  The interface is _horrible_, but it works reasonably well
<nailbiter> Badm4n: No, Ubuntu doesn't supply one, so you have to steal a copy from Debian  :)
<dpupp> i look under media and see only cdrom0 and cdrom1, no XSDRIVE as usually was there.
<ale3hs> nailbiter, I will try, but is this the only choice I got??
<Badm4n> anyone have it ?
<Badm4n> please
<nailbiter> ale3hs: Do a 'apt-cache search "direct connect"' to see what DC++ clients are available. :)
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Well, you can have my copy. ;-) DCC?
<Badm4n> hmmm
<Badm4n> better if you sent to mail ?
<Badm4n> herowar@gmail.com
<ale3hs> nailbiter, thanx, I installed dcgui to check it first
<polk_> sudo apt-get install slrn E: Couldn't find package slrn What do I have to do to get apt-get to retreive packages from the Internet? URL?
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Alright
<Badm4n> thx b4
<_Rappy_> ok, /boot is set to 100MB /swap to 1GB now how much for / ? (I'll allocate the remaining to /home(?))
<dpupp> back to the forums i go :)
<Badm4n> nailbiter,
<nailbiter> polk_: It's in the 'universe' archive. Add that to your list of sources first
<Badm4n> can you sent me too about blocking the port
<Badm4n> so my client only can use 80 and 443
<hume> anyone knows how to convert pdf-files to text, to make them transferable to a palm?
<polk_> where do I add that at?
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Do you just need port-blocking? Or do you have a whole lot of other custom rules as well?
<nailbiter> Badm4n: If it's just port-blocking, install 'ipmasq'. ;-) It's a lot easier that way
<chorse> hume, poppler-utils and xpdf-utils have a pdf2text tool
<nailbiter> polk_: You can either edit /etc/apt/sources.list or you can run "Add programs" in your Gnome menu
<nailbiter> polk_: I mean "Add Applications". :)
<polk_> ok nailbiter TKS
<Badm4n> nailbiter, i need iptables rule like http://www.sat-c.net/server/iptables.txt and i need block some port and allow port 80 and 443 only
<nailbiter> Badm4n: 'ipmasq' sets all of that up automatically. :) It also throws in some anti-spoofing rules too
<adrian__> hey guys! HEEEEEEEELP! Can't find a compatible driver for a canon i250. Is there anyone out there who is using this particular printer or who knows someone who has solved this?
<nailbiter> adrian__: Try linuxprinting.org first--they have a big compatibility database
<adrian__> been there. But I'l look again...
<frogzoo> adrian__: try something that looks close - usually it will work
<adrian__> who knows...
<adrian__> I've tried about 15 of them so far...,
<adrian__> I've tried compiling the one on the NZ canon site
<adrian__> it errored
<frogzoo> adrian__: you should just be able to go into configure printer & pick something close - what doesnt work?
<adrian__> i've tried the BJCs
<adrian__> the Ss
<adrian__> aso
<frogzoo> adrian__: any ixxx ?
<adrian__> there is none listed
<W_Nyctea_> hi, is Scribus only for linux and mac? no windows version?
<Madpilot> W_Nyctea_: so far, yes
<adrian__> there is just a compatibility list on wiki support
<frogzoo> adrian__: very new printer? or very old?
<W_Nyctea_> madpilot: thanks, coz i'm thinking to join the art team in the future
<bautt> what is the right place to provide module load arguments? (for example I need to run "/sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0af0 product=0x6300" every time before I insert my UMTS card)
<adrian__> and it lists i455, 550, 850 860. None of them work for mine
<adrian__> frog: I guess it's too old... I don't know...
<frogzoo> bautt:  you want to put them under, iirc /etc/modprobe/DRIVERNAME - check man modprobe maybe?
<Madpilot> later, all - need sleep
<nmsa_work> hi, someone using moinmoin? my site is up, but when I save a file is slow, any changes take a few good minutes, but preview is quick. it's python powered and I wonder is can tweak a bit; anyone had this issue?
<rem_> Which one should I use if I want a NFS server  nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server ... ?
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Put 'usbserial vendor=0x0af0 product=0x6300' in /etc/modules. It'll force the module to load very early on at boot time
<bautt> frogzoo, you mean /etc/modprobe.d/DRIVERNAME
<nailbiter> bautt: Put 'usbserial vendor=0x0af0 product=0x6300' in /etc/modules. It'll force the module to load very early on at boot time
<Mirza___> sorry DC
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Sorry, wrong guy  :P)
<frogzoo> bautt: yup, looks good
<Mirza___> nailbiter Badm4n: 'ipmasq' sets all of that up automatically. :) It also throws in some anti-spoofing rules too <--- apt-get install ipmasq ?
<Badm4n> nailbiter Badm4n: 'ipmasq' sets all of that up automatically. :) It also throws in some anti-spoofing rules too <--- apt-get install ipmasq ?
* Badm4n newbie here sorry
<rem_> whats the diff ?
<nailbiter> Mirza___: That's right
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, sorry i got dc
<bautt> nailbiter, I though /etc/modules contains only module names, does it takes arguments?
<frogzoo> adrian__: if theres source for the driver - someone's got it to work
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, so what you suggest to me
* rem_ test
<nailbiter> bautt: Yes, they take arguments
<Badm4nz> 1. i want to use sat-c.net/server/iptables.txt
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: sudo apt-get install ipmasq
<bautt> nailbiter, frogzoo Thanks!
<Badm4nz> 2. port blocking only open 80 and 443
<rem_> Which one should I use if I want a NFS server  nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server ... ?
<Badm4nz> nailbiter,  allrite
<rem_> whats the diff ?
<Badm4nz> and about the iptables rule ?
<hume> chorse, if I am to convert some 30 files in one folder, you know how to do this at once? batch convert?
<Zeep> [?]  Is it possible to use the KDE Printing dialogue within OpenOffice? OOs Printing dialogue lacks some features I sometimes need. Thanks!
<hume> Zeep, yes
<iDo-NeedAideACPI> Hello world :p
<hume> Zeep, in OO printer admin, choose properties for you printer and put kprinter there
<iDo-NeedAideACPI> Does anyone can help me with a battery problem ?
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: After installation, if you want to set which ports are blocked, copy /usr/share/doc/ipmasq/examples/stronger/A80firewall.def to /etc/ipmasq/rules and edit that file (it'll also let you choose whether you want 'stealth' blocking or not)
<WILLEM> HMMM... PHP5-MYSQL-5.0.5-2  is compiled agains libmysqlclient12 whereas php5-mysql-5.0.5-3 is compiled against libmysqlclient14... any chance 5.0.5-3 is being implemented in breezy soon ?
<Zeep> hume: Thank you very much!
<frogzoo> bautt: /etc/modules is deprecated - use /etc/modprobe.d
<hume> Zeep, should work
<chorse> hume, find *.pdf -exec pdftotext {} \;
<nailbiter> WILLEM: You'll either need to wait for 'dapper', a backport to breezy, or build your own copy of php5-mysql. :) The last option is what I did
<hume> chorse, wow..:)
<Zeep> hume: Do you know where I can find this setting in the options menu?
<hume> chorse, thanks a lot...!!
<hume> Zeep, no, not options, close all OO applications and look for OO printer admin i Gnome/Kde menu, under System or Settings
<simon__k> hello
<chorse> hume, np :)
* Badm4nz editing A80firewall.def
<WILLEM> Nailbiter: but that would probably mean I'd have to compile/install the entire php-5.0.5-3 distribution (including ALL necessary libraries) ?
<nailbiter> WILLEM: Yup. ;-) Got some CPU cycles to spare?
<Zeep> hume: Hm, I don't seem to have it in my K-Menu. Maybe you can tell me how the program is namend?
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, complicated rules :D i need the simple one or may be you can teach me which part that i must edit
<nailbiter> WILLEM: If you don't want to contaminate your production system by installing a whole pile of packages, do it in a debootstrap
<hume> chorse, when you are not that used to shell scripting those small scripts seem like magic...would have taken me hours to look it up
* Badm4nz eth0= Broadcast IP
<Badm4nz> eth1= LAN GATeway
<Badm4nz> eth1 ip = 192.168.1.254
<Badm4nz> eth0 ip = 192.168.0.100
<WILLEM> Nailbiter: well, the cpu-cycles aren't the problem, problem is I will be out of sync ewith the main distribution and will have to patch/compile from here on all the time (that's not why I installed ubuntu on the server)
<hume> Zeep, oopadmin
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: ipmasq figures out which one is your gateway. Just edit the 'EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW' line in A80firewall.def to set which incoming ports you want to allow; everything else will be blocked
<W_Nyctea_> hi
<Zeep> hume: Hm, couldn't find anything named like that - are you using OO2 or OO1?
<W_Nyctea_> guys and gals, how do you normally upgrade latest version? re-install or just patch up?
<nailbiter> WILLEM: A custom 'php5-mysql' package can be slightly out of step with the rest of your php5 packages
<chorse> hume, oh well, it's quite simple, the -exec just executes the action once per pdf file, {} is substituted by the file name
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, i pv u cause its look little buzy here :D
<Inf3ctedFx> like always I have a question lol, I'm trying to install E17, i'm runing breezy  i'm following the instructions on: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=e17, but when I get to the point to download enlightenment I got an error message
<diubidone> hey all whats an rss reader for xfce?
<WILLEM> Nailbiter: thanks for the suggestions, will try (and google on debootstrap :))
<hume> chorse, easy when you know, you know....:)..ask me about psychology anytime, that's my major subject..:)
<nailbiter> W_Nyctea_: Upgrading in place (with 'apt-get dist-upgrade') works most of the time. :) But it does break sometimes and can require some package-fu to fix
<Badm4nz> EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="1:80"
<Badm4nz> EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="2:443"
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, like that ?
<Badm4nz> create 2 line ?
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: No, just one line. :) EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443"
<chorse> hume, no need, i know that i'm a weirdo :)
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: 1:80 means _all_ ports from 1 to 80.
<Badm4nz> need resetart system ?
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, i c
<W_Nyctea_> nailbiter: tahnks for the info, it's quite hard to understand, I'm newbie. But I'll try to learn more along the way as i know now that dun actually have to re-install everytime
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: No need. :) Just do '/etc/init.d/ipmasq start'
<Inf3ctedFx> any idea?
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, how to see is my rule work or not
<nailbiter> W_Nyctea_: It's not really your fault if the upgrade breaks. :) Blame the package maintainers
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: Get someone to try hack you?
<Badm4nz> :p
<diubidone> hey all whats an rss reader for xfce?
<Badm4nz> lol
<Badm4nz> bad idea
<hume> chorse, you wanna know the DSM diagnosis code for that....?..:)
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, is my iptables will work with ipmassq ?
<W_Nyctea_> anyone of you are in the ART TEAM?
<myke> hello
<Gambit---> hey chaps
<myke> i updated my firefox yeturday and now it will nit open
<myke> i get a erro
<ammar> hi
<ammar> myke
<ammar> how are you
<myke> so if i add the file it says im missing will it fix it?
<myke> good ammar
<myke> you?>
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: No, ipmasq will override any iptables rules. If you want to add your own custom rules on top of this port blocking stuff, put them in /etc/ipmasq/rules/I00chain.rul
<ammar> this is my first time here in x-chat
<myke> ammar well welcome and have fun
<ammar> and also im still newe in linux
<myke> me to
<ammar> thank you
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, is that will work with my sat-c.net/server/iptables.txt ?
<myke> np
<ammar> oh good then
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone have an idea how to install E17 runing breezy?
<myke> no
<ammar> nop
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: You don't need those rules anymore--ipmasq already does those and more!
<Gambit---> this is a stupid question, but how do I get the headers installed for gcc?  I installed the g++ package, but I'm not sure what to look for next
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: The '-j MASQUERADE' line was supposed to turn on masquerading (or "Internet Connection Sharing", as Apple and Microsoft call it). 'ipmasq' does this by default, so you don't need that anymore
<Badm4nz> i c
<nailbiter> Gambit---: gcc is just the compiler. If you mean the C library headers needed for building programs, they're in 'libc6-dev'.
<Gambit---> nailbiter, right, strange, ok
<nailbiter> Gambit---: I'd recommend installing the "build-essential" virtual package to pull in all the base packages needed to build stuff (like 'make' and 'g++')
<Gambit---> yeah, heh, that'd be nice
<Gambit---> thanks for the reference nailbiter :)
<Badm4nz> nailbiter, so ... my iptables rule will back everytime i restart ?
<hume> Zeep, i run both
<Gambit---> still getting used to the package system :)
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: Yes, ipmasq will run at startup by default. If you want to turn this off (or back on), run 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow ipmasq'
<bungle> hi all
<LoPMX> morning
<jack_> i hate computers
<jack_> goodbye
<jack_> and goodnight
<aeon17x> O_O
<Badm4nz> nailbiter,   so my iptables prob has been solved ? my iptables that i put at /etc/ipmasq/rules/I00chain.rul will start automatically
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: Don't put that iptables.txt file in I00chain.rul!
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: You'll screw up everything
<Badm4nz> so ?
<hume> is there an easy way to create a html-page that shows the content of a folder? would need that for plucker to find all files in a folder
<Badm4nz> with my iptables.txt
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: I told you, you don't need iptables.txt anymore!  ipmasq does everything already
<Badm4nz> what i should put at /etc/ipmasq/rules/I00chain.rul
<hume> shows = links to
<Badm4nz> oh ic
<Badm4nz> well i'll testing
<Badm4nz> by restart
<Badm4nz> hope can meet you soon :p
<nailbiter> Badm4nz: Good luck. :)
<Fujitsu> Good luck.
<nailbiter> hume: With which webserver? Apache?
<Fujitsu> He will hopefully not need luck...
<hume> nailbiter, yes
<nailbiter> hume: Apache can automatically generate a file listing if 'index.html' is missing. Just add the 'Options +Index' directive to your <Location> or <VirtualHost> block
<dookie> can anyone help me out, i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to boot up
<hume> nailbiter, in httpd.conf?
<Fujitsu> dookie, I can help.
<nailbiter> hume: Is this Apache 2.x?
<polk_> I received this from dmesg command,what does this mean? [4301054.269000]  APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<ulinskie> how can I run mms? I have already installed libmms in my system but it does not work in totem?
<hume> nailbiter, no, apache 1 i think
<nailbiter> hume: In that case, httpd.conf is the right place. ;-)
<dookie> cool thanks a lot, whenever i try to start ubuntu it hangs on "starting hotplug subsystems" and when i try under recover mode it gives me errors like kernel panic not syncing fatal exception in interrupt or attempted to kill init
<vbgunz> !firefox
<ubotu> vbgunz: Are you smoking crack?
<vbgunz> !crack?
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<dookie> i can mess around in my bios to turn off my pci video card and it skips "starting hotplug subsystems" but i'd much rather use my video card than integrated video
<nailbiter> dookie: That sounds like the kernel's hanging when loading a device driver
<polk_> !airmarshall
<ubotu> polk_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<vbgunz> Whos got the link to firefox 1.5 on the wiki? I am searching the wiki and don't see it :(
<nailbiter> vbgunz: Firefox 1.5rc3 is in dapper right not, but there's no backport to breezy yet
<Fujitsu> FirefoxNewVersion
<vbgunz> !FirefoxNewVersion
<ubotu> vbgunz: Not a clue
<Fujitsu> vbgunz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<linx_> hey i got a noob question for yall.... when i start up my comp i have to enable my wireless connection every time is there a way to avoid this?
<vbgunz> got it, Fujitsu!
<vbgunz> Fujitsu: thank you!
<Fujitsu> Always happy to help, vbgunz.
<polk_> 1.5 is buggy
<Fujitsu> polk_, not really. What bugs are these?
<dookie> and i've tried different video cards too, i have a geforce fx 5200 and ati radeon 9200, same error messages with either one
<Badm4n> nailbiter, thx
<Badm4n> it's work
<Badm4n> btw
<Badm4n> can you help me 1 more thing nailbiter
<myke> hello
<linx_> hey i got a noob question for yall.... when i start up my comp i have to enable my wireless connection every time is there a way to avoid this?
<polk_> I don't know Fujitsu
<Badm4n> can i install something like no-ip.com for my dynamic ip here ?
<myke> is there a way to pull a file from the ubuntu updates without useing synaptic or apt-get?
<Fujitsu> polk_, then how can you say it is buggy?
<raghu> myke, altitude
<chorse> Badm4n, just install "no-ip"
<dookie> i've been through various howtos in the forums to set up my video drivers, but nothing seems to work
<myke> what is that
<myke> ?
<Badm4n> apt-get install no-ip ?
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Ubuntu has a client for dyndns.org and zoneedit.com that might work also for no-ip.org. It's in the "ddclient" package.
<myke> i am trying to update my stuff and synaptic eill not get a file
<myke> says its not there
<myke> or something
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, why don't you eat chicken?
<Badm4n> so ? what should i type ?
<myke> goes striaght to fial
<myke> fail
<myke> *
<Badm4n> apt-get install no-ip ?
<raghu> myke do apt-get then
<nailbiter> Badm4n: It's in the "ddclient" package.  apt-get install ddclient
<myke> so i wnet and got the file from another debian source installed it and now it still wants to update it
<linx_> hey i got a noob question for yall.... when i start up my comp i have to enable my wireless connection every time is there a way to avoid this?
<Badm4n> nailbiter,  shoul i register first at dyndns first ? or i can register from ubuntu apt-get
<Badm4n> ?
<raghu> linx_ add to startup scripts..using update.rcd
<myke> brb
<nailbiter> Badm4n: You have to register at dyndns.org or zoneedit.com first, yes. The package can't organize your account for you automatically. :)
<QRZ> linx_:  In your /etc/network/interfaces file, you can add the line, "auto ethx" to the end of the entry for your wireless interface.
<Badm4n> which one you can prefer to me zoneedit or dydns ?
<linx_> alright thx
<nailbiter> Badm4n: If you don't already have a domain, use dyndns.org. You'll be allocated one like 'badm4n.dyndns.org'. If you own a domain, try zoneedit.
<Badm4n> ok thx
<Badm4n> nailbiter,  can i have your email address ?? ( query ) so if i have prob i can sent you mail to help me and tech me :D
<linx_> QRZ: it is already on wlan0
<QRZ> linx_:  Is there a line that says, "auto wlan0" then?
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Just ask here. :) There are plenty of smarter people who can answer if I'm not around
<linx_> ya
<rem_> Which one should I use if I want a NFS server  nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server ... ?
<rem_> whats the diff ?
<QRZ> linx_:  Then it should come up automatically on boot.  Check your system logs for clues as to why it's not.
<nailbiter> rem_: One runs in user-space and the other is a kernel module. :) The kernel-space NFS server is faster, and is actually being maintained
<rem_> the first line i figured..-.thanx for the anser :)
<linx_> QRZ:alright thx
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she# ddclient
<Badm4n> WARNING:  unable to determine IP address
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she#
<Badm4n> ] 
<Badm4n> why is that
<BockBilbo> m
<nailbiter> Badm4n: You need to edit /etc/ddclient.conf
<BockBilbo> this is so weird
<BockBilbo> the postfix-tls package has dissapeared from the repositories
<BockBilbo> anyone has any idea?
<Badm4n> nailbiter, shoul i delete ?
<rem_> ..since its a Kernel module do I have to reboot after updating it .. ?
<rem_> aynone used ddclient trhough a proxy server with authentification ... ?
<nailbiter> BockBilbo: 'postfix-tls' has been a dummy package for some time (the TLS managed was moved into the main 'postfix' package after crypto export laws were relaxed in the US)
<nailbiter> rem_: No, the /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server script will load the 'nfsd' kernel module if necessary
<rem_> ok thx
<BockBilbo> nailbiter, but.. anyway.. see im having a problem with tls in postfix
<nailbiter> rem_: In any case, the 'nfsd' kernel module actually ships in the kernel package; the nfs-kernel-server package just contains a bunch of scripts to kickstart it
<BockBilbo> i get an error saying somehing abot the tls library
<rem_> oh ok
<BockBilbo> *about
<nailbiter> BockBilbo: What's the error message?
<BockBilbo> shouldi paste it here? its 3 lines long
<YukiIkyuta> !tell BockBilbo about pastebin
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Delete?
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, i know what pastebin is
<BockBilbo> ;)
<YukiIkyuta> :)
<Fujitsu> :)
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu :)
<Badm4n> yes
<Fujitsu> :)
<Fujitsu> :)
<nailbiter> Badm4n: When you installed the 'ddclient' package, you would have been asked a series of questions, like what provider you're using, and which interface you're going through
<Fujitsu> ;)
<YukiIkyuta> Heheheh.
* Badm4n cant enter the auto menu configuration
<Fujitsu> >:-(
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, stop that!
<nailbiter> Badm4n: After that, the ddclient will start in the background. You shouldn't need to invoke it manually
<YukiIkyuta> BockBilbo, you can probably paste here, 3 lines isn't too much.
<Badm4n> i have already
<YukiIkyuta> I had some problems with Postfix + TLS recently, actually.
<Badm4n> but
<Badm4n> the first one
* Fujitsu writes a script to post endless numbers of emoticons...
<YukiIkyuta> I really should set that up again ...
<Badm4n> is a mistake
* YukiIkyuta kills Fujitsu for ever writing such a script.
<Badm4n> can i remove and then re install ?
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, thats why I asked... but im gonna paste it in pastebin
<nailbiter> Badm4n: So run 'dpkg-reconfigure ddclient' to reconfigure the package
<YukiIkyuta> BockBilbo, OK.
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, nailbiter http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453805
<dookie> well if ubuntu hangs on "starting hotplug subsystems" what can i try messing with to get it working?
<Badm4n> allrite
<Badm4n> thx
<BockBilbo> thats the error logs
<Badm4n> nailbiter, what is the answer of :
<Badm4n> Enter the interface which is used for using dynamic DNS service.  
<Badm4n>                                                                                                
<Badm4n>                              Interface used for dynamic DNS service
<YukiIkyuta> Sounds like your TLS library doesn't understand what language is being spoken ...
<afd_> hi! I kind of screwed my firefox while trying to upgrade to firefox 1.5. My  configured apt repository doesn't work (is offline or something), where can I find a list of repositories and a sources.list file?
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, nailbiter i get the same problem with imaps and pop3s with courier
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, ... it used to understand it a day ago..
<YukiIkyuta> BockBilbo, weird.. I'm going to try setting up Postfix right now, so we'll see what happens for me .. I'm not too good with it, so I don't really know what's going on.
<BockBilbo> Ive tried to ask at #postfix but they are like death
<alberto> ciao
<YukiIkyuta> o_O!!!
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Which interface is your gateway on? eth0? Use that.
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, i mean they dont talk
<BockBilbo> xD
<Badm4n> eth0
<Badm4n> ic
<YukiIkyuta> Aha!
<Badm4n> Enable this if ddclient should be run every time a ppp connection is established.  
<Badm4n>                                                                                                        
<Badm4n>                     Run ddclient on ppp connect
<Badm4n> should i answer yes ?
* Badm4n using ADSL modem
<YukiIkyuta> It's a really weird error, I'll say that much.
<wezzer> yes you should
<ben_underscore> afd_, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<nailbiter> Badm4n: It doesn't really matter since you don't seem to be using pppoe. But just say yes anyway
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, you mean my error is wird?... it is..:S
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she# ddclient
<Badm4n> WARNING:  skipping update of kemayoran.mine.ru from <nothing> to 192.168.2.100.
<Badm4n> WARNING:   last updated <never> but last attempt on Fri Dec  9 00:46:18 2005 failed.
<Badm4n> WARNING:   Wait at least 5 minutes between update attempts.
<Badm4n> is that mean it's run ?
<Myrtti> ben_underscore: not the best of advice that ubuntuguide, you know
<nailbiter> Badm4n: No, it means that it tried to update your address, but failed. Have you actually signed up at mine.ru?
<Badm4n> yes
<Badm4n> you can browse that
<peterretief> where do i get instructions to set up mysql 5
<nailbiter> Badm4n: Do these mine.ru people actually support ddclient?
<peterretief> on breezy
<Badm4n> ?
* Badm4n doesnt understand
<nailbiter> Badm4n: ddclient won't work with every Dynamic DNS service out there. Some are compatible, some are not. Are you sure this mine.ru services works with ddclient?
<BockBilbo> nalbiter doesnt he have to use dhclient?
<Badm4n> dunno :) i get that domain from dydns
<BockBilbo> mm never mind
<Badm4n> when i register
<afd_> ben_underscore, thx
<ben_underscore> Myrtti, no?
<Fujitsu> Wait a sec.
<Myrtti> !tell ben_underscore about ubuntuguide
<Fujitsu> Badm4n, trying to set your DynDNS IP to your network-internal IP is _not_ going to work!
<Renski> lol
<coz> hello all
<Fujitsu> Hi coz.
<coz> is there a desktop capture utility, other than istanbul, that works
<ben_underscore> Myrtti, ah. thanks.
<Myrtti> np
<Badm4n> dont understant .... nailbiter said that i must regist first
<ben_underscore> afd_, i've been told you should check out http://help.ubuntu.com/ instead for the official doco
<Hoxzer> http://bash.org/?349567
<YukiIkyuta> Odd, I thought Istanbul was a city.
<coz> cute it is also a desktop capture utility that sucks
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, are you trying that out?
<coz> it doesn
<oskude> coz, sec, i had one, forgot the name... sec... googling... :)
<YukiIkyuta> BockBilbo, I'm still setting it up, my situation is kinda tricky.
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she# ddclient
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she#
<Badm4n> how about that
<coz> OK how to get osgg vorbis video to play?
<Badm4n> that mean it's work ?
<coz> ogg vorbis
<ben_underscore> where did they get the name ogg vorbis anyway?
<Azmodan> I'd like to extract strings from a Windows .exe file, what program do I need ?
<YukiIkyuta> Azmodan, strings!
<oskude> coz, ogg vorbis video is propably "theora"
<YukiIkyuta> Azmodan, try "strings filename | less"
<ben_underscore> Azmodan, use strings, or do "od -c"
<Azmodan> ok, thanks
<coz> ok how to get theora to play
<Jowi> hello everyone
<Fujitsu> Hi Jowi.
<coz> hello
<Jowi> quiet today?
<ben_underscore> hi jowi
<oskude> coz, "apt-cache search theora" gave like "gstreamer0.8-theora" and "libtheora0"
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, isn't it past your bedtime? :)
<coz> let me check
<Fujitsu> OMG, YukiIkyuta, you are right.
<YukiIkyuta> Heheheh. XD
<antisocial_boris> is there a command i can use to remove directories and their contents at the same time?
<YukiIkyuta> It's getting closer!!
<ben_underscore> antisocial_boris, rm -R <dir>
<Fujitsu> rm -r <directory>, antisocial_boris.
<Jowi> antisocial_boris: rm -rf foldername
<oskude> coz, i made some videos with "istanbul" but cant remember with what i played them... :)
<Seveas> !seen cafuego
<ubotu> cafuego is currently on #ubuntu
<YukiIkyuta> antisocial_boris, using `-rf' is dangerous, so be careful.
<Jowi> antisocial_boris: "f" is force
<YukiIkyuta> ie. it plows through anything and everything without confirmation.
<Fujitsu> Brb.
<YukiIkyuta> kk
<antisocial_boris> but it should be fine if i know whats in there and that i know i dont want it?
<ben_underscore> antisocial_boris, yes
<J_P> hi all
<YukiIkyuta> Hi J_P.
<oskude> coz, huh, atlast i found it :) http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<j813> hi guys, anyone remember the link on how to enable ntfs vfat? thanks
<J_P> people, ubuntu have python-vlc in anyone repository ? i try universe and multiverse, but not find :-(
<_native_> hydrogen is so unusably slow even with nice -20
<oskude> coz, but sadly it seems to be a dead project :(
<_native_> it sucks! how can i work with this?!!
<Jowi> J_P: nope, doesnt look like it
<_native_> whats another drum sequencer?
<J_P> Jowi: In backport ubuntu not have too ?
<Jowi> J_P: that i don't know.
<_native_> time for google ;] 
<J_P> Jowi: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<J_P> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<J_P>  not work here..
<J_P> I have error in apg-te update
<coz> thanks oskude  will try that it sounds more like what I want rather than that dumb istanbul
<zool2005> good morning
<Jowi> midi in general is dead slow especially timidity. I could play midis just fine in DOS on my 486-DX-100 but not on my 1ghz machine in linux. Anyone know what's up? Can it be that the freepats are too large?
<walkingice> zool2005: Good Morning :)
<Jowi> 'morning zool2005
<wezzer> ello
* walkingice <--AM 7:08
* walkingice <--PM 7:08
<zool2005> could someone tell me how to change the runlevel please, I do init3 and it doesn't seem to kill X
<chorse> Jowi, timidity is a software synthesizer.
<Jowi> zool2005: telinit is what you want
<walkingice> zool2005:  set /etc/inittab??
<Jowi> chorse: yeah...?
<zool2005> I presume you do CTRL+ALT+F? first
<Jowi> ah, coffee is ready
<chorse> Jowi, aye. for hardware midi you need a wavetable file and a tool like pmidi
<zool2005> I ask only because I need to kill X to install nvidia drivers
<Jowi> chorse: ah, thanks for the tip. will try it
<chorse> Jowi, but well, timidity sounds much better than default hardware synthesizers
<chorse> if you just want listening midi music, convert it via timidity into wave audio
<blue-frog> zool2005, install ubuntu nvidia driver might be better than the run pachage from nvidia
<Jowi> chorse: yeah, i used to have a soundblaster awe-32 (isa bus) that had a wavetable in it. perfect sound. so that must be the difference.
<sijmen> Hi there
<sijmen> Maybe a bit of lame question, but how to disable X11 starting up automatically?
<chorse> Jowi, sure. and hardware midi uses permanently 8 MB of RAM for storing the wavetable
<sijmen> Maybe a bit of lame question, but how to disable X11 starting up automatically?
<Jowi> chorse: hmmm, pmidi can not find any alsa ports...
<blue-frog> sijmen, system>administrattion>services gdm
<chorse> Jowi, you need some kind of -synth module in the kernel
<Jowi> chorse: crap. ok. i compiled my own recently. must've forgotten it
<bimberi> sijmen: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Jowi> chorse: thanks
<chorse> Jowi, np
<BockBilbo> YukiIkyuta, apart from that issue, i have two questions related to local users and their mail...
<sijmen> Ah, thanks
<sijmen> Sorry if that message got through twice, I forgot to identify
<humandoing> "Error loading Operating System"... yum :|
<coz> hello again
<coz>  thanks for the xvidcap sugestion however it does not work
<oskude> coz, yeah, there where some issues... but cant remember what... from where did you install ? or did you compiled it ?
<YukiIkyuta|brb> BockBilbo, I'll be back later.
<Jowi> humandoing: a vic20 can *not* be booted with grub ;-)
<BockBilbo> ok
<coz> I got the deb package from xvidcap homepage
<oskude> coz, sec, ill test...
<zool2005> apparently I have an NVIDIA module installed "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic" but the xorg.conf file shows the "nv" driver is being used, can anyone help please
<humandoing> Jowi - but what about my TI-85?
<zool2005> I have a Geforce FX5200
<coz> could be my system but the app is outdated 2004 last release
<Jowi> humandoing: perhaps. only tried with TI-89/A. "munchman" is the best game ever.
<oskude> coz, jup, the xvidcap project seems dead... but i had it working (atleast under hoary)
<coz> It says cannot find libpng.so.2 the site recomends that it be linked but the solution he gave did not work either
<Jowi> http://www.videogamehouse.net/munchman.html
<coz> just type in the browser xvidcap homepage
<chorse> zool2005, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<oskude> coz, hmm, heres a newer source http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=81535&package_id=83441&release_id=293341
<coz> unfortunate because a good desktop capture is needed at least for me
<coz>  I use camtasia studio on windows, it's great need the same on ubuntu
<humandoing> Jowi: hah!... maybe you can answer a quick question, I'm quite pleased I backed up all my data :P, but anyways, I managed to get rid of the "Error loading operating system" via XP recovery console (fixboot / fixmbr) now I get an NTLDR error :|
<coz> let me look
<oskude> coz, jup, i allways wanted a good screen (video) capture tool for linux too...
<humandoing> Jowi: I'm thinking I might try to install Ubuntu _first_ then WinXP... and can I use partition magic or something to load a bootloader for the two?
<bimberi> !find libpng.so.2
<humandoing> any ideas?
<sijmen> One more question if you would be so kind: is it possible to autologin as a given user? (in console, that is)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libpng.so.2' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/libpng.so.2) in universe/libs/libpng2.
<humandoing> I feel like I'm being violated by a locomotive :P
<coz> let me try this version maybe it will work be back
<bimberi> coz: install libpng2???
<Jowi> humandoing: i successfully installed XP first and ubuntu after. installed grub on the mbr.
<oskude> coz, im compiling the new source too :)
<Jowi> humandoing: maybe your grub setup is a bit wierd...
<Jowi> !grub
<ubotu> I heard grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Jowi> that might help
<Jowi> humandoing: haven't use pqmagic in ages and haven't tried its bootmanager i'm afraid
<humandoing> Jowi: that's what I did...
<humandoing> I let it overwrite my MBR, and it proceeded to... um... hurt me.
<humandoing> I've done this 19 other times, with other Linuxes, and no problems... blech...
<Jowi> humandoing: yeah, i never had that problem. installed breezy on a laptop dualbooted with winxp the other day. can not help you there i'm afraid.
<humandoing> I'll take a look at that "Recovering..." link
<humandoing> but dinner first...
<humandoing> thnx
<_Rappy_> I'm partitioning my disk. So far I 4 partitions, but now the Partition manager says tahtthe last 14.7 GB is "Unusable" What's the problem?
<chorse> _Rappy_, delete the 4th partition and create a logical one
<Gambit-> hey chaps
<chorse> _Rappy_, that's a dos partition table limitation
<_Rappy_> so it's a limitation on no of Primary disks?
<Gambit-> once I install the dhcp server, will there be a gui widget for configuration, or do I need to edit the conf files by hand?
<chorse> _Rappy_, aye. 3 primary + 1 extended with logicals
<Jowi> _Rappy_: you can only have 4 primary disks
<sanjay> Rappy: yes. 4 primary or 3 primary + unlimited logical on the 4th ..
<Gambit-> via the symantic package manager, that is
<xxenon> I have a server with domain name (mydomain.com). What should I install to have my server reply to DNS requests like xxx.mydomain.com ?
<YukiIkyuta> xxenon, bind!
<YukiIkyuta> named*!
<xxenon> lemme see..
<YukiIkyuta> It takes a bit of setup, though.
<xxenon> I see...
<_Rappy_> so what partition would you make logical (I want /boot  /  /urs /home and /swap) (in addition I got one with WinXP)
<YukiIkyuta> You may like to Google a tutorial on setting up DNS with bind/named.
<chaumurky>  _Rappy_: make /home logical.
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, you there?
<Jowi> _Rappy_: /boot, / and optionally a windows partition should be primary. the rest logical.
<xxenon> YukiIkyuta - found some doc...hehe...Ill just forget it :)
<phimic> hi all
<Jowi> _Rappy_: /boot must be primary since it will have the bootable flag i guess.
<phimic> where can i find winefish
<phimic> i use breezy but cannot find this application
<sanjay> does anyone know why Ubuntu always  resets my DNS server -- even if i enter it manually in resolv.conf -- whenever i reconnect, it changes my DNS servers and i have to go in and re-enter ..
<YukiIkyuta> xxenon, I got it working successfully with Fujitsu's help, but yes, it is quite a complex beast!
<odair> Hi !
<Jowi> hello phimic, odair
<phimic> hi Jowi
<odair> Ol eu sou do Brasil,
<YukiIkyuta> sanjay, Ubuntu doesn't do it - it's copying in the results from your DHCP server.
<sanjay> Yuki: right - and i have stupid gits for an ISP -- is there anyway i can override that and tell it never to mess with my resolv.conf ?
<YukiIkyuta> sanjay, I believe so - try opening network-setup..
<Kaiser_Sleeps> sanjay: set it read only
<YukiIkyuta> then going to the `DNS' tab.
<YukiIkyuta> Or you could do that.
<YukiIkyuta> It might complain, however.
<odair> hi !
<YukiIkyuta> Do we have a Brazilian channel?
<Jowi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<sanjay> setting resolv.conf to read-only might be fun : ) - lets try it and see what happens -- ya i can change it at the DNS tab, but it always changes it back, then i have to re-change every time i connect - not a problem, just a pain ..
<odair> ok
<bimberi> sanjay: iirc setting it read-only doesn't work - "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" will set it immutable (-i to undo)
<Gambit-> hm I need a cheap (lightweight) DNS server that acts as a proxy or cache for my LAN, suggestions?
<YukiIkyuta> Gambit-, DNS server; bind/named
<Gambit-> well sure
<Gambit-> just thought that would be a bit heavyweight
<YukiIkyuta> I have it set up as a DNS server for my LAN, and it seems fine. ^^
<sanjay> bimberi: thanks.
<Gambit-> okie
<YukiIkyuta> Just find yourself a good tutorial (not too hard!), and you'll have it up in no time.
<bimberi> sanjay: np :)
<DrBair> Gambit-:  could try dnsmasq for dns server
<DrBair> Gambit-:  its a bit lacking in higher end features though
<Gambit-> Does it do cacheing too?  I don't really want to fuck with it at the moment, so if it's a fairly blind install, then I'm happy.
<DrBair> Gambit-:  it caches the addresses, yes
<Gambit-> that's probably good enough for me... is it in the pkg system?
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows what does smmsp@localhost  refer to?
<BockBilbo>  i mean, which program uses that localhost email name?
<DrBair> Gambit-:  I would suspect, its quite popular. haven't looked though.  I use it on my gentoo server
<Gambit-> hm ok, I'll dig into it
<Gambit-> here's another question, the symantic project manager just started popping up an error on startup that it can't find the archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages file... do I have to recreate it somehow?
<Fujoor> hey guys, this may seem as a silly question, but is it possible to install ubuntu without the gui?
<Fujoor> and still have the apt-get functions?
<YukiIkyuta> Gambit-, try `sudo apt-get update'
<Jowi> Fujoor: yep, choose "server" install
<YukiIkyuta> Fujoor, of course! A minimal or server install will do that.
<Fujoor> can one choose to minimalize the install or do i have to do that afterwards?
<Gambit-> YukiIkyuta, just out of curiosity, any ways I could have figured that out myself? :)
<YukiIkyuta> Gambit-, I think it says down the bottom, "have you run apt-get update?", or something.
<YukiIkyuta> Fujoor, no question is silly. ^^
<Jowi> Fujoor: you install as server, and then add X or whatever you want after that. of course you can also install everything and then remove what you don't need but i would think you have to spend more time with that then just doing the server install
<Millenniumgroup> Guys does @ubuntu utilize a shipping order known as "mail fast"?
<Fujoor> oh, but the server install is minimal from the beginning, right?
<Jowi> Fujoor: correct
<Fujoor> but i still get all the drivers?
<Gambit-> Yuki, hm heh
<Jowi> Fujoor: yes. they are modules most of the time.
<bimberi> Fujoor: yep, you get all the hardware detection goodness :)
<Jowi> Fujoor: but the X drivers will not be installed of course
<ubun-newbie> hi how do i create a socket
<Fujoor> lovely, and then i can apt-get all the goodies like lynx and irssi without installing the gui?
<Fujoor> or the wm or whatever its called
* Jowi nods at Fujoor 
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, yup.
<clem_yeats> ubun-newbie : for xmas ? :)
<ubun-newbie> yep (:
<clem_yeats> lol, in which language ?
<YukiIkyuta> ubun-newbie, that's a vague question - what do you mean?
<ubun-newbie> i want to create a socket to programm a socket
<YukiIkyuta> ubun-newbie, that question is a bit out of the scope of this chatroom. I can refer you to a network programming tutorial, if you like.
<Fujoor> lovely, cheers guys
<Jowi> np Fujoor
<ubun-newbie> which channel
<Fujoor> ill comeback when i have gone further with the installment :)
<YukiIkyuta> ubun-newbie, not sure if any does, really. Would you like the tutorial?
<YukiIkyuta> Fujoor, good luck!
<ubun-newbie> yes give me link to tutorial
<YukiIkyuta> ubun-newbie, http://jcatki.no-ip.org/beej/
<YukiIkyuta> Hope this helps.
<oskude> anyone know how i temporarly use gcc-3.4 (instead of gcc-4.0) ?
<crimsun> export CC=gcc-3.4
<YukiIkyuta> oskude, sure. Install gcc-3.4
<YukiIkyuta> Then as crimsun says.
<clem_yeats> oskuke : in order to install a wifi card is it ?
<oskude> thnx
<oskude> clem_yeats, nope, just testing something... (xvidcap-1.1.4pre2)
<clem_yeats> oskuke : oki... I had the same problem with a wifi driver..
<YukiIkyuta> All my wifi cards have worked out of the box. o_O
<clem_yeats> lucky you :) I'm afraid I really can't say the same :))
<YukiIkyuta> Damn!
<clem_yeats> and not just because they were OEM (no box..)
<_Rappy_> I'm trying the expert installation on breezy. And now it asks me to choose a kernel. linux-386, linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.12.9-386
<_Rappy_> which one should I use
<YukiIkyuta> _Rappy_, any! They're linked.
<YukiIkyuta> (the same thing - linux-image-2.6.12.9-386 is the safest choice, but I'm quite sure they're all the asme)
<psychorav> hi to everyone :)
<TaZzZ> HI!!
<Jowi> hi psychorav
<YukiIkyuta> Hiya.
<psychorav> i've some questions to the acpi .... because it doesn't work well on my laptop
<nelposto> hello people... it seems like my 'make' command is broke :'(
<nelposto> it really hurts my feelings
<nelposto> you can see above i'm crying if you don't beleive me
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto, damn!
<YukiIkyuta> What happened?
<Jowi> nelposto: i do believe you. now now - don't be like that. tell us all what happened.
<nelposto> *sniff* well ok...
<Fujoor> oh, i have another not ubuntu related question, but does anyone know if pine works with gmail?
<YukiIkyuta> psychorav, have you updated your laptop's BIOS? That fixed *everything* ACPI/power related for me first time.
<YukiIkyuta> Fujoor, .. I wouldn't think so. o__O
* Jowi puts on the "comfort" face
<Fujoor> any x based email client that does?
<Jowi> Fujoor: thunderbird, evolution
<psychorav> YukiIkyuta: i just read an article about how you can simulate a new dsdt table to the kernel and i tried it, but it crashed my kernel
<nelposto> YukiIkyuta, Jowi : when I try to make, i get this "/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<nelposto> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<nelposto>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<nelposto> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<nelposto> make[1] : *** [scripts/basic/fixdep]  Error 127
<nelposto> make: *** [scripts_basic]  Error 2
<Jowi> Fujoor: but you need to enable the pop3 in gmail preferences
<nelposto> "
<YukiIkyuta> Fujoor, to be precise, for PINE/MUTT etc. to see mail from GMail, you need to set up fetchmail.
<Fujoor> jowi: but do they work without any window managers?
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto, "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4"
<kandinski> skype is good but non-free
<Jowi> Fujoor: no, you need a gui for evo and tb
<kandinski> oops, I was answering backroll
<dragoon> skype is free
<YukiIkyuta> Hah.
<Fujoor> yuki: ah, so fetchmail should work in x?
<YukiIkyuta> Fujoor, out of X!
<nelposto> vrrooooom.. why thankyou YukiIkyuta
<kandinski> Dragoon, not Free as in Open Source: it is gratis, not libre
<mjr> dragoon, just as in beer; it's as proprietary as anything both software and protocolwise
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto, vrrooom vroom!!
<YukiIkyuta> mjr, and beerwise.
<Chousuke> kandinski: open source doesn't equal Free
<mjr> yes, beer too :)
<nelposto> mwahahahahah it works I WILL TAKE OVER LINUX ALL UR BASE R BELONG TO ME
<kandinski> Open Source Certified does
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto, compiling a new-ish kernel?
<neotrophy> Eeek!  For some reason, that I can't figure out, apache-ssl is serving PHP pages as files rather than evaluating them.  They work fine from normal apache2 though.  Any ideas anyone... please
<Jowi> lol
<kandinski> but that is another discussion
<YukiIkyuta> YukiIkyuta, this is true, but installing an entirely new BIOS should do the trick!
<Chousuke> kandinski: Do you mean OSI Certified?
<kandinski> yep
<nelposto> YukiIkyuta: trying to add suspend2 to it so i can hibernate
<Chousuke> yeah, I guess.
<kandinski> just as when I say Free I mean (either FSF or DFSG-free)
<Chousuke> but you can have open source non-free software
<kandinski> Chousuke, and free non-free software too
* kandinski shrughs
<kandinski> skype is free and non-free
<Chousuke> yeah :P
<kandinski> I just use the meaning of words that is more useful
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto, aha.
<Chousuke> and then there's non-free (in a way) Free software.
<Chousuke> I mean, if you make software A under the GPL, and distribute the source only to those who buy the binaries, the software is still Libre.
<YukiIkyuta> Chousuke, can you do that, however?
<Chousuke> sure. of course you may not offer the binaries to anyone but those who pay for them, because then you'd have to distribute the source to them too
* cafuego doesn't know
<YukiIkyuta> I mean, according to the GPL?
<Chousuke> with GPL. the source, binaries and freedoms are bundled together.
<YukiIkyuta> Hmm.
<Chousuke> yes you can
<Chousuke> you can sell the bundle
<bimberi> isn't that what Sveasoft do?
<Chousuke> now ->
<Jowi> Chousuke: but wouldn't that let anyone that purchased the gpl'd software be able to spread it for free as well?
<cafuego> Chousuke: of course, any payee can modify that source and distribute it for free.
<cafuego> Er, payer.
<LoPMX> hmm, how do i install java 1.5?
<YukiIkyuta> Therein lies the problem.
<cafuego> So whyw aste time selling it to begin with?
<YukiIkyuta> Consider you'd only get one customer.
* Jowi agrees with cafuego 
<cafuego> LoPMX: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<peterretief> i just installed breezy and get an error running ./configure for mysql 5  - configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<peterretief> any help[
<raghu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<YukiIkyuta> peterretief, sounds like your preprocessor is insane!
<peterretief> thansk
<cafuego> Does mysql 4.1 not do what you need it to?
<Chousuke> Jowi: cafuego: Of course.
<Chousuke>  (it was too early to go after all :P)
<peterretief> the default is 4.0
<cafuego> peterretief: Does that not do what you want it to do>?
<peterretief> no
<contradictoryben> peterretief: do you need to compile mysql 5.0 ... the mysql website recommends installing the binary
<cafuego> peterretief: (4.1 IS in breezy, though)
<contradictoryben> (and that's what i did)
<peterretief> i would prefer 5 though
<Chousuke> cafuego: you can sell support with your bundle
<cafuego> Chousuke: of course.
<Chousuke> or new features in your version of the software which no other version has.
<peterretief> contradictoryben: what binary
<cafuego> Chousuke: But why bother selling the bundle to begin with? Why not give it away for free, with paid support?
<contradictoryben> peterretief: hold on i'll find the link
<peterretief> thanks
<Chousuke> cafuego: That is a good question.
<Chousuke> cafuego: but reasons for that may exist.
<cafuego> Chousuke: if your software has features others don't, and you distribute it via tyhe GPL, the others will have said version after one client redistributes it.
<Chousuke> thus you can't say it's useless.
<cafuego> s/version/features/
<Chousuke> cafuego: yes, but your client would get it first.
<cafuego> Chousuke: So you piss off your client and lose your advantage.
<Chousuke> and it's up to the to distribute it
<Chousuke> client
<LoPMX> thanks
* cafuego still doesn't see the point, from a business point of view :-)
<Jowi> Chousuke: you CAN make your own license you know. you can sell it and as a bonus provide the source. Customer can do whatever he/she likes with it except redistribute it.
<Chousuke> Jowi: then it wouldn't be free.
<contradictoryben> peterretief: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html under "Linux (non RPM package) downloads": I use the "max" version
<Chousuke> the point was having  free software you have to pay for.
<peterretief> contradictoryben: thanks will try
<Chousuke> it is not impossible :)
<Jowi> Chousuke: you can't have the cake and eat it too :-)
<justizz> hi
<cafuego> Chousuke: no, just kinda pointless if you use the GPL for it.
<YukiIkyuta> Hi justizz.
<Chousuke> cafuego: why?
<justizz> how can i start sound server :o
<contradictoryben> peterretief: and here's the installation guide: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/linux-rpm.html
<bimberi> peterretief: also, cpp may not be installed by default
<tony_> Quick question:  I installed the java plugin for firefox using Synaptic, and now if I go to a page with java it closes down firefox... anybody else hear of that before?
<peterretief> i did go and install cpp
<Chousuke> cafuego: Is it profitable for your clients to distribute the source?
<contradictoryben> peterretief: oops... sorry this is the right installation guide: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/installing-binary.html
<cafuego> Chousuke: Because the moment you sell ONE copy, the purchaser can edit and redistribute it. Why would anyone else buy from you?
<justizz> i had to turn it off, because sounds on Americas Army didnt work
<Xtreme984> can anyone help me???
<bimberi> peterretief: k :)
<YukiIkyuta> Chousuke, it's not inprofitable. xP
<Chousuke> cafuego: and if it is, they'll appreciate their ability to do so, and probably like you for it.
<cafuego> Chousuke: They may do it even though there is no ingherent profit. I would.
<peterretief> bimberi: thanks :)
<Gambit-> so all exechey guys
<Jowi> justizz: "esd" probably
<Gambit-> you use IPTables nowadays for NAT and such?
<raghu> tkrag, hi toams
<cafuego> Chousuke: But then still, you lose yourproduct.
<raghu> tkrag, hi tomas
<justizz> Jowi, on root terminal?
<looksaus> wat are the most likely place and time I can meet sabdfl on irc?
<Chousuke> cafuego: even though it could drive the company who supports it into bankruptcy?
<Chousuke> cafuego: no you don't
<tkrag> raghu, hello
<Jowi> justizz: no, as the user.
<cafuego> Chousuke: it's not my fault said company is operating on a bad business model.
<Chousuke> cafuego: it's not a bad business model
<justizz> "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<justizz> "
<Chousuke> give me one reason why it is.
<tony_> could someone please walk me through troubleshooting a bad jre plugin installation?
<cafuego> Chousuke: it is if you only make money off the PRODUCT, not the support.
<raghu> tkrag, busy ?
<justizz> so do that mean its on? :o
<Chousuke> cafuego: of course.
<YukiIkyuta> justizz, typically.
<myke> hello
<Chousuke> cafuego: of course you need to offer support too
<Jowi> justizz: ps -A | grep esd
<cafuego> Chousuke: There is no money in selling comodities, only in the support (experience!)
<Chousuke> that's the whole point.
* poningru yawns
* YukiIkyuta gives up on Postfix.
<myke> is there a way i can eject a cd/dvd by pressing the button and not right clicking - eject?
<myke> as a user
<myke> ?
<Chousuke> proprietary devs can't get away with selling just software either.
<poningru> myke: no but its being worked on
<Chousuke> they need to offer support.
<myke> ok thnx
<Chousuke> but now I have to go.
<peterretief> theres money in anything that adds value
<poningru> myke: expect it in dapper
<myke> poningru- i could do it in slackware
<peterretief> open source is the way
<poningru> myke: yeah I know many distros do it
<myke> poningru- why not in ubuntu/
<cafuego> Chousuke: Yes, but IF the software is to be freely redistributed, why annoy a paying customer by NOT giving them added value. Why can't they instead use FREE software and BUY support?
<myke> poningru- thats weird
<poningru> myke: meh not that big a deal
<poningru> I actually prefer it this way
<poningru> cause I have many annoying cousing
<myke> poningru- yea i know but for people trying to switch the tinyest things make them not want to switch you know
<poningru> they keep hitting the button everything stops and cant watch the movie
<peterretief> you dont give them free software, you install the best possible software for their needs
<poningru> myke: true
<myke> lol
<poningru> so anyone actually needs help?
<cafuego> peterretief: Yeah, but many don't want Macs.
<tony_> YES
<tony_> could someone please walk me through troubleshooting a bad jre plugin installation?
<peterretief> hehe
<poningru> tony_: whats up?
<myke> do you where i can get the pkgs for gyach?
* cafuego needs to go and have a shower
<peterretief> macs not always the best solution
<tony_> I installed the java plugin for firefox using Synaptic, and now if I go to a page with java it closes down firefox... anybody else hear of that before?
<myke> i got them before but i had to fotmat
<poningru> tony_: did you install java at all?
<myke> format*
<YukiIkyuta> myke, you can type `eject'
<tony_> yes java is installed by default in all Ubuntu's
<YukiIkyuta> And `eject -t' to close the tray again.
<raghu>  /msg nickserv link <raghu> <think>
<tony_> so saith Synaptic
<Xtreme984> does anyone know if I need new drivers for a RaLink RT2500 wireless card on a LiveCD boot?
<Xtreme984> (64-bit version 5.10)
<poningru> tony_: no it wasnt
<YukiIkyuta> Xtreme984, only one way to find out :)
<poningru> tony_: you have to install java yourself
<poningru> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tony_> k well at any rate it's installed
<myke> yukikyuta- i know but i want to press the eject button on the cdrom "useing a laptop"
<Xtreme984> YukiIkyuta, I'm asking because my brother can't get his network to work on Ubuntu
<tony_> I don't remember selecting that by hand but I may have
<poningru> tony_: I wouldnt be so sure about that can you run java programs?
<tony_> yes
<poningru> hmm thats weird
<YukiIkyuta> Xtreme984, there's a list somewhere, I'll find it ..
<tony_> I tested an app of my own earlier
<myke> why does this pkg keep failing on me
<Xtreme984> YukiIkyuta, thanks
<YukiIkyuta> myke, whihc?
<myke> when i try to update
<poningru> tony_: oh ok
<YukiIkyuta> which*
<myke> libgnutls11
<YukiIkyuta> Xtreme984, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo  ^^ for your card.
<raghu> tkrag, can see my pvt message
<YukiIkyuta> Though it says that 5.10 should supprot it out-of-the-box.
<poningru> tony_: go to /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/
<Xtreme984> YukiIkyuta, thanks
<tony_> k
<poningru> see if there is a /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<YukiIkyuta> Fujoor! ^^
<nelposto> so... a typical kernel compile should take about...
<poningru> nelposto: depends on your computer
<myke> i downloaded this file and installed it manually and it still doesnt want to say it is installed why is that
<myke> ?
<poningru> tony_: if its a different version of java obviously it will have different file area
<YukiIkyuta> Which file? o_O
<tony_> yeah
<tony_> I have the blackdown jre
<poningru> tony_: oh
<poningru> yeah you should have said that dude
<poningru> yeah black java is um kinda not stable plugin
<Jowi> nelposto: 25 minutes on my 1ghz epia. but i compiled what i needed in the kernel and disabled alot of modules.
<tony_> oic
<tony_> ok well it was the one that came up in synaptic
<poningru> tony_: imho the program itself isnt stable
<tony_> I usually try those first and if they don't work then I go somewhere else
<Jowi> nelposto: the more modules - the longer compile time
<poningru> tony_: yeah true
<nelposto> poningru, Jowi: thanks... ok .. so i got some warnings just now (arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1191: warning: `pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:121) ) and similar... is this bad?
<Jowi> nelposto: nope, just a warning
<Xtreme984> YukiIkyuta, this is gonna help a whole bunch :D
<tony_> so go to sun's website and download their version?
<nelposto> Jowi, sweet... fingers crossed. When I compile this, can i still choose between old and new kernel or...?
<YukiIkyuta> Xtreme984, good luck?^^
<Jowi> nelposto: when you do "make gconfig" or whatever, deactivate as many deprecated options as you can.
<Xtreme984> thanks
<poningru> tony_: yeah take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MrFarts> hey does anyone know whether there is a syslogger which supports redirection to a process ?
<YukiIkyuta> MrFarts, to a *process*? How do you do that?
<MrFarts> YukiIkyuta, you tell me
<YukiIkyuta> MrFarts, that would be difficult. :)
<tony_> see the problem is that I'm not real good with linux yet... so configuring stuff is err difficult if it's anything more than an apt get install whatever
<CarinArr> hey, i've just installed qt4, had qt3 installed before.. it didn't seem to overwrite qmake and moc so i relinked them to moc-qt4 and qmake-qt4.. However, when using qmake then make, /usr/bin/ld can't find -lpq.. i've checked and libpq IS installed.. does anyone know why it's not able to find it?
<MrFarts> YukiIkyuta, no it wouldn;t
<Jowi> nelposto: yeah, if you don't overwrite your old kernel files. before installing the kernel, make backup copies of your old stuff
<MrFarts> YukiIkyuta, that's what pipes are for :)
<poningru> tony_: make sure to uninstall the blackdown before you do install sunjava
<YukiIkyuta> MrFarts, but you can't just establish a pipe to an already-created process.
<tony_> k
<YukiIkyuta> Unless you imply one that *isn't* created. xP
<tony_> way ahead of you
<MrFarts> YukiIkyuta, you can pipe output to a new process
<YukiIkyuta> Of course, to a *new* one.
<YukiIkyuta> But for some reason I assumed you meant connecting to one which was already up. o__O
<MrFarts> YukiIkyuta, this is what i would like to do
* YukiIkyuta headdesks.
<tony_> what about java-gcj?
<YukiIkyuta> Hm.
<tony_> leave that one or 86 it?
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, named pipes or redirecting to the pty of the process
<poningru> remove it aswell
<MrFarts> YukiIkyuta, actually it's probably be faster to write to a fifo
<tony_> k
<YukiIkyuta> You have a point.
<MrFarts> Seveas, do you know whether any of the sysloggers will write to a fifo ?
<YukiIkyuta> Seveas, true.
<tony_> and java common?
<Seveas> MrFarts, they won't unless you replace their output file with a fifo :)
<poningru> I dont think that will cause much problems
<tony_> k
<MrFarts> Seveas, i guess i could do that, although i would prefer to write both to a file and to a fifo
<nelposto> Jowi: what exactly should I backup? Also i just read that I will need to compile myself restricted modules packages...for me the fglrx driver... is this just another 'make' command or more?
<YukiIkyuta> MrFarts, a fifo to a program that writes to another fifo and the file?
<YukiIkyuta> ^^
<MrFarts> i suppose i could put output both into a file and into a fifo
<MrFarts> hmm
<MrFarts> that would work :)
<debugger> hello
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5504 for inspiration
<Jowi> nelposto: backup /vmlinuz, /initrd.img /boot/vmlinuz and initrd and maybe config files. no idea about fglrx
<debugger> you guys known a tool to enable the use of the "windows" key?  when I press "Windows" + "1", it prints "1" :/
<Badm4n> EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443 22" <--- work for my client only or for my server too ?
<Seveas> debugger, system -> prefs -> keyboard
<poningru> yeah what he said
<Badm4n> EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443 22" <--- work for my client only or for my server too ? ( ipmassq A*)firewall
<MrFarts> Seveas, you inadvertently gave me an idea, thanks
<nelposto> Jowi: ok thanks
<Seveas> MrFarts, :)
<poningru> wait its keyboard shorutcut
<poningru> not keyboard
<YukiIkyuta> Seveas, I love proc. ^^;
<poningru> debugger: ^^^
<Seveas> proc is cool
<Xtreme984> can I play MP3s on Ubuntu???
<tony_> lol everything's running slow cause I'm installing a source dedicated server on here so I can try running a CS:S server
<Seveas> Xtreme984, yes
<Seveas> !tell Xtreme984 about mp3
<debugger> Seveas, I've been there, but didn't figure out what to change :(
<tony_> it's been installing random crap for hours
<Xtreme984> ah, Seveas thanks
<Seveas> debugger, 'windows key maps to meta' and then set shortcuts in keyboard shortcuts to use 'meta + something'
<debugger> Seveas, I was able to set some keys tho, gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/switch_to_workspace_$n "<Mod4>$n"
<debugger> Seveas, I see. thx :)
<debugger> Seveas, you known how "Meta" relates to "Mod4"?
<zzyber> now i really need help, after my struggle with cupd.conf for getting my ubuntu to act like a printer server supporting windows with printer i reinstalled cups, now i dont have the conf files and cups wont start........what can i do?
<ablm> hello there..
<Badm4n> EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443 22" <--- work for my client only or for my server too ? ( ipmassq A80firewall )
<Seveas> debugger, both are different modifyers
<ablm> does someone knows how to add unstable paks in synaptic ?
<poningru> ablm: what do you mean unstable paks?
<debugger> Seveas, humm, but now, when I press (on the Keyboard Shortcut application), say, Windows+R, I get <Mod4>r.  Its seems Meta and Mod4 are the same?
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to follow the directions at http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/42578/ to install thinkpad modules, and running into trouble.
<Gambit-> Is there an ubuntu widget for managing iptables/masq chains?}
<tonyyarusso> I need to build the thinkpad-modules package from thinkpad-source.
<debugger> Seveas, "now" is after changing the windows key behaviour like you said :)
<tonyyarusso> And I don't know how to do that.
<ablm> ponigru: I mean.. i need to install gtk 2.4...
<tony_> ok ok so now it installed everything to a folder on my desktop
<tony_> where do I need to move all this crap to?
<ablm> i ve tryed to compile it.. but i miss gnome-sharp..
<tonyyarusso> The make step in /usr/src/modules/thinkpad/2.6/drivers/ returns /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.
<tonyyarusso> make error 2.
<ablm> ponigru: Are there some unstable repository in ubuntu like there is in gentoo ?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know what I need to do?
<poningru> ablm: there are backports
<poningru> tonyyarusso: do you have build essentials?
<poningru> !info build essentials
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<Badm4n> EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443 22" <--- work for my client only or for my server too ? ( ipmassq A80firewall )
<poningru> !info buildessentials
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ablm> i also have backports... :/
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I'm not sure.
<poningru> tonyyarusso: search your synaptic or apt-get
<poningru> !build-essential
<ubotu> poningru: Do they come in packets of five?
<poningru> !info build-essential
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<poningru> can soemone take out this quadra bot?
<tony_> poningru, I downloaded the install and it installed everything into a folder on my desktop
<esoteric> had a raided machine one disk died so boot from second.. but im getting a "L 99 99 99 " error (lilo i know) so must be old lilo install on the disk. so i wanted to install grub over it but with install disk i cant skip to the "install grub" section... keeps running me back to the setting up partitions section.. can anyone help?
<poningru> brb
<tony_> do I move the whole folder to another location or am I gonna have to split it up to all it's various locations?
<YukiIkyuta> tony_, its*
<tony_> whatever
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Already newest version.  Yes.
<Mirza___> EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443 22" <--- work for my client only or for my server too ? ( ipmassq A80firewall )
<tony_> I know I'm just typing fast
<Xtreme984> @YukiIkyuta, my brother's happy that it works :) MSN QUOTE " LINUX UBUNTU PWNS GAY PEOPLE:P "
<YukiIkyuta> Xtreme984, I'm glad!! ^__^
<YukiIkyuta> But what's he got against gays? XP
<Xtreme984> I dunno, he was just joking around
<YukiIkyuta> Haha, I know, so was I. ^^;
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I'm looking for a program in linux like Album Wrapper in windows.can anybody help me?
<peterretief> extconf.rb:1:in `require': no such file to load -- mkmf (LoadError)
<peterretief> oops
<peterretief> the error above, i see there is a xmkmf
<peterretief> but no mkmf
<myke> hey when i do a apt-get upgrade i get a a error of "bad header line"
<myke> hey when i do a apt-get upgrade i get a a error of "bad header line"?
<myke> any reason for this?
<illustre> good morning
<Gambit-> mornin'
<illustre> i just install live cd on a toshiba laptop everything got detected and working fine
<YukiIkyuta> Evening. ^^
<illustre> i would like to know if from here i could do an install onto the HD to wipe entire windows and keep ubuntu
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, an install CD will do that for you.
<Mirza___> EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443 22" <--- work for my client only or for my server too ? ( ipmassq A80firewall )
<illustre> i dont have one, how many cd's are they to download them
<YukiIkyuta> Mirza___, that's a very random request without context.
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, just the one, or you can get one shipped to you (free!) via ShipIt.
<illustre> will ship is not an option since i would like to do asap
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, in that case, you can download the ISO.
<illustre> I AM VERY impress how fast it is even witha live cd which is slower the normal
<YukiIkyuta> Definitely.
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, where do you live? I'll find you a fast mirror.
<illustre> even the wireless nic is working :-)  which is what i am using now
<illustre> live in NEW YORK
<YukiIkyuta> OK.
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, x86, AMD64 or PPC?
<illustre> i would have to download to another machine correct, or can i download here where i am running the live cd
<illustre> x86
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, probably to another machine, yes.
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, http://mirror.yousendit.com/ubuntu/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso is the one you want.
<illustre> ok will do thanks
<illustre> are u good with gnomemetting i would like to try thias b4
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, I've never used it.
<illustre> i think i might even install edubunto on my kids machine
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, I don't know if that's exactly what you would want.
<YukiIkyuta> Edubuntu is for schools.
<rambo3> and school sucks
<YukiIkyuta> rambo3, that's rather random - why do you say that? :)
<tony_> school doesn't have to suck
<illustre> how `can i su to root ?
<illustre> on the live cd
<rambo3> use sudo
<tony_> for example... if you teach chemistry to high schoolers, you get to blow things up for a living!
<YukiIkyuta> !tell illustre about sudo
<tonyyarusso> poningru, are you back yet?
<NegativeSoul> damn
<t4c0> is Ubuntu specially geared towards new linux/unix users or can an experienced user who likes to build a minimalistic system enjoy ubuntu like he would .. say .. gentoo ?
<YukiIkyuta> t4c0, you should find it works for both fine. ^^;
<dragoon> t4c0: yea
<Gambit-> t4c0, I'd say yes, but nothing beats gentoo for sheer obtuseness :)
<dragoon> i use gentoo aswell - both good for own things
<t4c0> one more thing .. on what version of debian is ubuntu based ?
<illustre> strange, i mounted the ntfs as rw but i cant delete a file from the  win partition,  is this possible ?
<t4c0> the latest version of ubuntu i mean
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, unfortunately, we have no NTFS write support.
<YukiIkyuta> t4c0, well, presumably at one point they branched off, and from there is the version of Debian, but the packages are kept in sync as best as possible.
<illustre> whats the real issue that complicates that to rw to ntfs
<Jowi> i think there is a rw ntfs support as a kernel option that is not marked as "experimental" any more.
<Xtreme984> hm.... I can't set up the multiverse repository :(
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, it's just not easy.
<seenohand> help..how can i change the desktop theme color from brown to blue
<Xtreme984> seenohand, right-click on your desktop and there should be an option at the bottom of the menu
<seenohand> ok..will do now
<Jowi> seenohand: download a blueish theme from art.gnome.org and choose it in the theme-manager.
<tonyyarusso> seenohand: System > Preferences > Desktop Background works too.
<Jowi> !themes
<seenohand> the desktop background didnt work
<Jowi> wow, that was alot of links
<t4c0> thanks
<illustre> i agree that default brown them is kinf od ugly :-)
* kvidell is using a combination of Gnome, OpenBox and XFCE
<seenohand> so ugly the computer is shuttin itself off
<kvidell> I may use Enlightenment instead of gnome but keep the OpenBox elements.
<Xtreme984> hm... how can I add the multiverse repository??? it doesn't pop up in the repository list
<illustre> i am persuading my wife to switch from win to ubu  what would be the equivalent of paintshop here in ubuntu
<seenohand> no theme in art.gnome.org
<bungle> illustre, gimp
<illustre> thats what i thought,  need to find a good tutorial for her then
<bungle> guess so illustre ,  should be plenty online try their website
<afd_> http://pastebin.com/453942   <- can someone help me resolve this? I'm trying to upgrade to draper, but the dist-upgrade process was stopped by this error
<Jowi> afd_: maybe you should uninstall mplayer, continue with the upgrade, then re-install mplayer.
<afd_> Jowi, yeah, I've just uninstalled it (together with some other stuff), and the upgrade process started again (by itself)
<Jowi> had the same prob upgrading to breezy from hoary with the openoffice app.
<marc> why is it that when I put in my USB Jump drive it says I do not have permission to write to it, it says I am not the owner
<spola> firefox crashes *a lot* here, sometimes it even crashes when i try to run it !! when i go to pages with flash/or whatevr embedded its *likely* to crash
<Jowi> marc: you should add something like this to your /etc/fstab: /dev/sda1       /media/camera vfat defaults,user,umask=000      0       0
<N6REJ> I need to recursively search through a folder and change all instances of " "  to "_" how can I do this?
<spola> is there anything i can do about it other then switching to mac os x?
<Jowi> marc: the "umask=000" make it writable for everyone
<marc> Ok I will try
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: rename 's/ /_/g' *  (replace * with something more sane if you don't want to match *everything*) will do the folder you're in; I don't think there is a good way to do it recursively.
<Gambit-> so what's the recognized PHP distribution to be installing, or should I just try to build it from source?
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: I tried to get that same answer; I can pastebin the whole conversation if you'd like.
<N6REJ> tony, yes please
<Trendkill> hey guys, ive got an ubuntu server running and i want to have the system uatomatically update itself with chron every day but i dont want the updates to break anything. do i just leave the ubuntu security updates repositories or can i add the other reps as well without being afraid of breakage?
<Gambit-> automatic updates on a production machine?  Fear
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso: I bet perl could do this...  seems to me its something to do with ... for in case do
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5505
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso: ty, I'll co read it.
<Trendkill> Gambit-, i sort of had the same reflex
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: You're on the right track; the stuff within the apostrophes is a perl expression.
<Gambit-> Trendkill, it's a smart reflex, listen to it
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: Sorry about the lines being to long in the paste.
<frontovik> hi, does ubuntu include motif? thanks!
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso: ok, I vaguely remember doing something like this with perl for in statements...  Thanks
<Trendkill> Gambit-, hehe...but arent secuirity updates supposed to not break anything...specifically samba....i knoiw that the config file can bea problem between versions
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: np
<crimsun> frontovik: enable universe and multiverse. There are lesstif and motif packages.
<Gambit-> Trendkill, honestly, are you going to trust anyone else saying, "This won't break anything, but just fixes a security hole in the middle of a binary file by fiddling with critical functionality, but it'll work fine, honest!"
<_jason> N6REJ,  tonyyarusso, I seem to remember putting /*/ in the s/ /_ and getting rename to go a level down.  So with some proper escaping it may be doable although I'm not sure how exactly
<Gambit-> Trendkill, that's why you have staging machines and production machines, to test this stuff out first.
<Trendkill> Gambit-, i trust slackware to do it
<frontovik> crimsun: universe and mutiverse are window managers, yes? thanks!
<Gambit-> Trendkill, scary you are
<Trendkill> Gambit-, lol...
<Gambit-> Trendkill, what is this "trust" you keep saying?
<Trendkill> Gambit-, something i heard yoda talk about once
<N6REJ> _jason: well, I'll invest some time researching it, because i"ve got over 1000 folders to do.  Its my Music directory
<N6REJ> _jason: 17g worth!
<Gambit-> Trendkill, yoda was workin' for the dark side mac
<Trendkill> Trendkill, lol. well i guess ill take your advice and do the updates myself
<Gambit-> glad to see you're listening to yourself
<Trendkill> Gambit-, but i will just stick to the security updates repository though...
<Trendkill> Gambit-, thanks for the feedback!
<dpupp> wierd! i cant convert a wav to mono in audacity... the option is grayed out. anyone know how its done?
<marc> I am still haveing problems with my jump drive
<marc> it says it is read only
<rambo3> whats a jump drive
<Jowi> you did the changes to fstab?
<marc> it is a usb flash drive
<marc> yes
<Gambit-> marc, what filesystem is on it?
<Jowi> give me the fstab entry with only the line with the drive
<marc> it was originally being used on my system when I had XP
<marc> /dev/sda1       /media/PUBLIC 	vfat 	defaults,user,umask=000      0       0
<Jowi> looks ok. "sudo umount /media/PUBLIC" and then "sudo mount /media/PUBLIC"
<tonyyarusso> poningru, Are you here?
<rambo3> you can change defaults to rw,user ...
<Jowi> rambo3: should work anyway, i have the exact same entry that works fine.
<marc> it said unmount command not found
<rambo3> unount
<irvin> marc, umount
<marc> oh
<Jowi> gotto eat. bbl
<marc> now says media/PUBLIC not found
<rambo3> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Aero-kun> hello, i have a question regarding the installation of ubuntu
<YukiIkyuta> Aero-kun, go for it!
<marc> umount: /media/PUBLIC: device is busy
<holycow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards  <-- what does "supports network install" mean on this page for wireless cards
<diubidone> hey guys is there any probs w reps?
<marc> this is what I got
<diubidone> or is it just me?
<Aero-kun> ok, i want to run a dualboot system, with both windows and ubuntu
<YukiIkyuta> holycow, ie. you can install straight from the network, via PXE or otherwise.
<holycow> YukiIkyuta, install what?
<tonyyarusso> Aero-kun: I'm doing that now.
<YukiIkyuta> holycow, Ubuntu!
<Aero-kun> does ubuntu has his own bootsoftware or do i have to install bootmagic or something like that
<holycow> ohhhh, pxe support built in ... i getcha
<holycow> :)
<YukiIkyuta> Aero-kun, it comes with it! ^^
<YukiIkyuta> GRUB.
<Aero-kun> ok, i knew red hat had it but i wasnt sure about ubuntu, thnx ^^
<rambo3> i dont know about usbs , and i dont think that fstab should be the way to mount it .
<tonyyarusso> Aero-kun: Grub works like magic for me, even boots to my IBM Recovery partition.
<Aero-kun> ok thats great, that means i can install it later:)
<Aero-kun> i can get to GRUB just by selecting a custom install right?
<ptlo> buahahahahah
<YukiIkyuta> Aero-kun, `custom'?
<ptlo> one guy just went to ubuntu.org website, decided that Ubuntu (the distro) is a communistic bullshit, and intends not to install it
<ptlo> man, what a misunderstanding
<Aero-kun> uhm i mean expert install
<hwt> i want to run an ubuntu based router from a cf card.
<YukiIkyuta> Communistic!?
<hwt> are there any projects for ubuntu on ramdisk?
<YukiIkyuta> ptlo, where did you hear that!?
<YukiIkyuta> Aero-kun, yep, of course!
<Aero-kun> ok^^
<Bushito> Hello, can any send me a link for the w32codecs? =3
<Jowi> ptlo: that must be the first :)
<monteiro> how i activate the control + alt + backspace that was enabled in hoary ?
<YukiIkyuta> monteiro, it should work anyway!
<tonyyarusso> monteiro: Should work the same right away.
<Jowi> monteiro: it's disabled for you?
<monteiro> yes
<Bushito> monteiro: system > preference > keyboard shortcuts
<BenUrban> i installed xorg-fglrx-drivers but the driver does not appear to be anywhere on my system.  where is it supposed to show up?
<rambo3> fglrxinfo ?
<BenUrban> ...
<grayman> you can see in package properties
<rambo3> in terminal
<grayman> but why you need it?
<BenUrban> grayman: what package properties?
<sorush20> how do install the batch processes for the img programs and other programs?
<ptlo> YukiIkyuta: one paranoia-stricken guy on some other irc network. first, he got to the site that has no connection to the Ubuntu distro, and then he promptly declared the stuff he read there as communist
<BenUrban> grayman: i need it because x won't start without it
<ptlo> Jowi: yeah :) really funny :)
<monteiro> well, control + alt + backspace works :P sorry about the silly question
<grayman> aha
<YukiIkyuta> xD
<grayman> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<BenUrban> sigh
<BenUrban> i followed that already
<grayman> hmmmm
<YukiIkyuta> ptlo, and hey, what's wrong with communism anyway? :) But seriously, some people like that ...
<grayman> did you install it properly?
<monteiro> when i move things in nautilus, its easy to crash , thats normal ?
<BenUrban> ...
<grayman> i mean
<Jowi> monteiro: not normal at all.
<rambo3> no
<BenUrban> grayman: i did apt-get install xorg-fglrx-drivers
<grayman> did you do all that wruitten there?
<BenUrban> yes
<rumplefor> does anybody here know how the traveling salesman problem works in c? and are willing to help me program a program to find the optiml route
<grayman> what about xorg.conf editing?
<BenUrban> the kernel module does not exist
<licksjp> hello
<Aero-kun> one more question? how does one mount a ntfs drive, i want to set up a file server
<Bushito> how can i enable real transparency on gnome?
<BenUrban> grayman: i ran dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<rambo3> rumplefor , first google. no one does your homework.
<grayman> erm dunno about that. i edited it manually
<Jowi> !tell Aero-kun about windowsdrives
<BenUrban> grayman: i also tried using my ubuntu xorg.conf
<BenUrban> err
<ptlo> YukiIkyuta: well we're from a country that has lived under it for a long time, and apart from being totalitaristic it had brought with it some other stuff (like joining several nations in one country, and then having a preferred one, etc), and when we got out of it we had a war, all in the name of communism...soo...it doesn't bring positive feelings, really
<BenUrban> gentoo
<irvin> is fridge down?
<grayman> hmmmm
<grayman> also
<ptlo> YukiIkyuta: but that is beside the point here. the guy's nuts anyways :)
<grayman> what kernel you use?
* BenUrban checks
<rumplefor> rambo3: thanks but I dont need anyone to do my homework, I only need help
<BenUrban> 2.6.12-9-386
<rambo3> then join a channel that you program in c c++ java php
<grayman> and you got the drivers for 386?
<BenUrban> rumplefor: still, that question has nothing to do with ubuntu
<BenUrban> grayman: ...
<BenUrban> grayman: i installed whatever drivers it was supposed to install
<rumplefor> lol everyone there thinks I want them to do my homework :)
<rambo3> hrvat manje politike
<grayman> i just checking
<YukiIkyuta> ptlo, I see what you mean!
<YukiIkyuta> rumplefor, what is it for, then?
<ptlo> rambo3: i hate politics, i won't engage in discussion about it
<xukun> is there a good tool or program to test my hardisk? I have the feeling that my hardisk isnt ok
<YukiIkyuta> xukun, in what way?
<Seveas> xukun, apt-get install smartmontools
<xst> I have installed the mozilla-plugin-vlc package but it uses the wrong audio device as default. If I run vlc from the command line the correct audio device is used. How can I configure which audiodevice to be used for the firefox-vlc player?
<xst> (that is: there is no sound)
<xukun> YukiIkyuta, bad sectors and things like that
<YukiIkyuta> Speaking of bad C, I appear to have created something that has a stack over 20000 frames long ..
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, wow :)
<Seveas> that's... a lot...
<Fujoor> exit
<YukiIkyuta> I don't know how I did that ..
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, bad recursion? too much pass-by-value of large structures?
<YukiIkyuta> Seveas, bad recursion indeed! I tried `f -1' to select the `first from last' frame, but of course gdb doesn't support this and froze my system for a good 10 seconds then returned.
<blue-frog> just to remind me pls, breezy is compiled with gcc4, correct?
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, :)
<Seveas> blue-frog, everything but the kernel is indeed gcc 4
<licksjp> I installed the ubuntu today
<Gus2> http://photo-club.org/
<licksjp> It was nice OS
<blue-frog> oh kernel is gcc3.3?
<mcphail> 3.4
<Gus2> Russian ?
<blue-frog> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<YukiIkyuta> Oops..
<YukiIkyuta> Had randomint() calling randomint(). o_O
<Seveas> rofl :)
<holycow> mornin all
<chorse> hello food
<Seveas> hint: drand48(), rand(), /dev/urandom ...
<chorse> err holycow :)
<YukiIkyuta> And now I'm mixing up ANDs and ORs.. what *is* wrong with me?!
<holycow> does anyone know how to force firefox to use the default fonts specified in options?  i have helvetica installed on my system and whenver a page suggests helvetica as an option foxy decides to ignore the defaults setup ... any ideas?
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, coffee deprivation?
<YukiIkyuta> Seveas, possibly, probably moreso because I don't drink coffee but it's 1am anyway =__=
<holycow> ey :)
<Seveas> mv /proc/YukiIkyuta /dev/bed && sleep
<YukiIkyuta> sleep: too few arguments
<YukiIkyuta> Because you can't sleep without an argument about it!
<YukiIkyuta> (in this case, after it)
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, sleep --force --now --until-you\'re-awake-again
<Nikusan> holycow, have you got the Always use my fonts box ticked?
* YukiIkyuta falls dead to the world.
<holycow> Nikusan, doh!!!!!
<holycow> damnit, actually its 'uncheck the website can choose their own font'
<holycow> heh i'm a retard
<holycow> thx :)
<Nikusan> no probs
<xukun> Seveas, I installed smartmontools but now if I do "smartctl --all /dev/hda
<xukun> " dan I get "SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it." what I,m missing here?
<Seveas> xukun, read the documentation :)
<xukun> Seveas, I have done that
<Seveas> (read that as: I don't have a clue, but the docs probably have)
<YukiIkyuta> xukun, perhaps "smartctl -s on --all /dev/hda" ?
<YukiIkyuta> Just a guess.
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, I thought you went to bed?
<YukiIkyuta> Seveas, I'm in bed. With a laptop. With an XDMCP[sp?]  client open. >___>;
<Seveas> why XDMCP?
<Jowi> probably the "--until-you\'re-awake-again" switch fault
<Nikusan> I want to develop wx Apps in Anjuta, I've got basically every wx related package from the repos installed, can anyone help?
<YukiIkyuta> Alright, VNC.
<xukun> YukiIkyuta, thanks
<YukiIkyuta> xukun, yay!
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, vnc is even worse :)
<YukiIkyuta> Seveas, what's the alternative? oO
<YukiIkyuta> Just openening X clients?
<Seveas> FreeNX
<YukiIkyuta> oO
<BenUrban> ok i managed to get into x...
<BenUrban> now i have another problem
<BenUrban> sudo doesn't work :/
<BenUrban> when i tryto use sudo, it asks me for my password, and then ignores it
<YukiIkyuta> BenUrban, typically that means it didn't ignore it, it worked!
<YukiIkyuta> What's an example when you used it?
<soundray> BenUrban, it ignores passwords when they are wrong...
<BenUrban> it's not my password that it ignored
<BenUrban> it's the command
<mustard5> is there anything I should think about before installing the latest .deb for gtk-gnutella from sourceforge?
<BenUrban> i type sudo <anything> and it ignores <anything>
<soundray> BenUrban, that's what I mean.
<BenUrban> ...
<YukiIkyuta> soundray, it'll complain about the password, actually. I think.
<afd_> I've upgraded to dapper, but I don't like the new blue color for the controls. I've tried some theme variations, but I really like clearlook, just not the color used now. How could I change it?
<soundray> YukiIkyuta, not here, just checked.
<BenUrban> i've never seen sudo do that in gentoo...
<BenUrban> and i use it exclusively there
<YukiIkyuta> soundray, on incorrect password, I get "Sorry, try again."
<Jowi> BenUrban: so what command did you try to execute?
<BenUrban> wel, for example...
<BenUrban> when i type sudo bash
<soundray> YukiIkyuta, BenUrban, my fault. I tried an empty password instead of a wrong one.
<soundray> sorry...
<YukiIkyuta> soundray, that *will* do it, however.
<BenUrban> it asks for the password, and then drops me back to my shell prompt
<YukiIkyuta> BenUrban, what command do you try?
<BenUrban> when i do whoami, it says benurban (instead of root)
<soundray> BenUrban, sudo bash is insecure, anyway.
<BenUrban> yeah i know
<Jowi> BenUrban: well, bash doesn't seem to do anything if you're already running it so that should be ok.
<BenUrban> but i couldn't think of another example offhand
<Jowi> BenUrban: sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<YukiIkyuta> BenUrban, "sudo -s" is the correct way to get to bash, anyway!
<Jowi> (should print the sudoers file)
<BenUrban> Jowi: nothing
<Xtreme984> hello all, I'm having a bit of a problem setting up Ubuntu on my computer
<BenUrban> benurban@lc2430-ubuntu:~$ sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<BenUrban> benurban@lc2430-ubuntu:~$
<Jowi> that is wierd
<Xtreme984> I need to make a new linux partition, but all space has gone to my NTFS partition
<BenUrban> it is
<Nikusan> what's the problem Xtreme984?
<BenUrban> and it does it with gnome-sudo also
<soundray> BenUrban, the sudo in your path doesn't link to 'true' by any chance?
<Xtreme984> Nikusan, I need to make a new linux partition, but the partitioner it starts, will not cooperate
<irvin> Xtreme984, you'll need to give some space to Ubuntu
<BenUrban> lol
<Bushito> how can i access my NTFS windows partition form windows???
<irvin> Xtreme984, Partition Magic
<BenUrban> soundray: true wouldn't ask for my password ;)
<Bushito> from linux*
<YukiIkyuta> BenUrban, good point.
<kenichi> BenUrban: what does "sudo -i" do at your bash?
<BenUrban> $ echo $?
<BenUrban> 141
<soundray> BenUrban, true.
<BenUrban> hmmmmm
<Xtreme984> irvin, there's already a partition manager started from the linux install disc
<Jowi> !tell Bushito about ntfs
<BenUrban> kenichi: same thing
<Absenth> with any luck, after today, my laptop will be free of it's Windows XP infection :)
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, its*!
<BenUrban> no output, returns 141
<soundray> BenUrban, maybe I should keep out of this... sth's not working today.
<Gambit---> how would I find out what packages lex and yacc are kept in?
<kenichi> Bushito: do you want to access it from ubuntu or windows?
<Nikusan> Xtreme984, does the partitioner on the install disc give you the option to resize the existing windows partition?
<kenichi> BenUrban: hmm, curious
<Absenth> YukiIkyuta,  with a little help from the new version of Crossover Office anyway :)
<Xtreme984> nikusan, yes it does... but it does not work
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, blah! OpenOffice works just as well.
<kenichi> Bushito: sudo mount -t ntfs </dev/sdxy> </media/mointpoint>
<BenUrban> the only way i was able to get ubuntu to this point was using su...
<BenUrban> and i really don't want to do that
<xadux> if I have configured a server of email and one account dont send the email to specific destiny, what could be the problem?
<frogzoo> !tell Bushito about ntfs
<kenichi> Bushito: ntfs is mounted read only
<dawnF> can someone help me? Ubuntu doesn't boot anymore and seems to hang when mounting local filesystems
<kenichi> Bushito: you cant and you shouldnt write on it
<dawnF> i'm not quite sure what i should do next
<Jowi> xadux: you should get a clear error message of why the mail wasn't delivered (host not known etc)
<soundray> dawnF, did you change anything in the bios setup?
<Absenth> YukiIkyuta,  sure, as long as you're not going to school at ITT-Tech where their online courses are EXTREMELY picky about having IE, and MS Office.
<dawnF> no
<frogzoo> xadux: firewall? DNS? sendmail.conf? perms on /var/spool/mail ?
<dawnF> i hear my hd doing things but nothing happens
<Absenth> YukiIkyuta,  problem 2 is I manage a windows network as my job, so some of the tools I just have to have.
<soundray> dawnF, have you tried booting the rescue kernel?
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, I suppose so!
<dawnF> it stops at * Mounting local filesystmes and then dev/sdb3
<dawnF> yes
<BenUrban> btw, my sudoers file has two lines that are not commented out:
<dawnF> that works soundray
<dawnF> but when i then try to reboot,no luck
<BenUrban> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<YukiIkyuta> And Absenth, I'm both going to and working at the one school, and I'm trying to convert them to Ubuntu, slowly. ^^
<BenUrban> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Xtreme984> hm... I don't feel like having to erase my entire harddrive
<BenUrban> does that look right?
<Jowi> BenUrban: yes
<dawnF> could this be something with the fstab file?
<irvin> i'm looking at DebootstrapChroot in the wiki
<soundray> dawnF, with the rescue kernel, are you able to mount /dev/sdb3 from the command line?
<slept> BenUrban, do you have a root account/ password enabled ?
<irvin> do i have to manually install this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_0.3.1.6ubuntu1_all.deb?
<dawnF> i'll try
<Jowi> BenUrban: you should also have %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<irvin> or just do apt-get install dchroot debootstrap?
<BenUrban> slept: how do i check?
<dawnF> i'm going to reboot, just a minute
<YukiIkyuta> irvin, the latter. They'll do the same thing.
<Jowi> BenUrban: that'll make members of the admin group being able to use sudo
* BenUrban adds that line
<slept> BenUrban, do you remeber the password for root ?
<BenUrban> slept: of course ;)
<mustard5> BenUrban, you would also need to make sure you are part of the admin group if you add that line...
<Xtreme984> <_<
<dawnF> soundray: strange thing i did a ctr alt F4 and i'm able to boot
<dawnF> how can this happen?
<BenUrban> ooh hmm
<irvin> YukiIkyuta, i'm running on breezy and want a dapper chroot
<mustard5> BenUrban, alternatively you could just add your user name instead of %admin
<BenUrban> just noticed that i forgot to add my benurban group
<dawnF> any suggestions to check fstab or the consistency of the drive?
<Absenth> on a somewhat related note, how do I go about installing the older version of GCC, since the kernel wasn't compiled with 4.0.2?
<soundray> dawnF, no idea. Perhaps your /var/log/syslog has some error message relating to the problem.
<rambo3> dawnF you have all info on wiki
<BenUrban> oh
<YukiIkyuta> YukiIkyuta, interesting!
<BenUrban> correction: i forgot to change the gid for benurban
<BenUrban> heh
<Seveas> YukiIkyuta, you're talking to yourself - get some sleep :)
<dawnF> i'll check that
<dawnF> thanks
<Xtreme984> can anyone tell me why the install disc can't resize my current windows partition?
<Seveas> Absenth, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<clem_yeats> Xtreme984: I didn't even know it was supposed to support this feature..
* BenUrban doesn't seem to have an admin group
<YukiIkyuta> Xtreme984, it's not going to.
<Xtreme984> YukiIkyuta, why not?
<Jowi> BenUrban: so create it :) and add yourself to it
<Absenth> Seveas, Danke.  There will be maybe 2 or 3 more questions as they come up during this install.  :)
<YukiIkyuta> Xtreme984, it doesn't know how! You'll have to do that via some other means.
<BenUrban> shouldit get a specific gid?
<Xtreme984> ok, so I'll just go and search for partition magic then, thanks all
<clem_yeats> no prob, good luck Xtreme984
<mustard5> BenUrban, try just using your username instead of %admin
<BenUrban> wtf i can sudo now
<YukiIkyuta> Xtreme984, shouldn't be too hard. :)
<Jowi> BenUrban: admin is 4 for me
<BenUrban> i replaced %admin with benurban
<BenUrban> and now i can sudo
<YukiIkyuta> Seveas, ... I didn't even notice that.
<BenUrban> hmm
<BenUrban> i have a gid 4 called "adm"
<BenUrban> and i'm in that group
<Jowi> BenUrban: argh, sorry, misread. you're right
<Absenth> what was the command to point the c compiler to gcc 3.4?
<Jowi> BenUrban: should be "admin" is 109
<BenUrban> ah
<Jowi> BenUrban: "id" should list them all
<BenUrban> Jowi: 109 is messagebus
<mustard5> Absenth CC=gcc 3.4?
<goo_> Could anyone please tell me how I get my hands on a libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) that goes with breezy ? I am having a hard time installing lincvs
<Absenth> mustard5,  that's what I'm looking for, thanks.
<mustard5> Absenth, I recall an EXPORT command after that..but my recollection is hazy :)
<Jowi> BenUrban: shouldn't matter which gid you use i think.
<BenUrban> ok
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, export CC=gcc-3.4
* BenUrban uses 113
<pinkisntwell> how can I limit the diskspace taken up by trash?
<ted> heya
<Astxist> NTFS-fs error (device hda5): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set cp437. <- anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<rambo3> its not like its reserved like in xp
<Astxist> clogging up my logs
<afd_> who put that ugly blue color in clearlooks on dapper?
<mustard5> goo_, I don't think breezy uses that lib
<ted> i think i may have screwed up my sources.list in some stupid way.  anyone know where i can find a default / clean copy of it?
<dawnF> i'm not sure about my fstab config anymore, is there a way to get fstab autoconfigured again?
<soundray> dawnF, I don't know, but if you paste your fstab on pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl, I'll try and help you debug it.
<goo_> mustard5: lincvs depends on it, anyway. Maybe I have some stray sources..
<Absenth> how do I download the appropriate kernel headers for my system?  and get them to the standard /usr/src/linux/include/ folder in a somewhat standard fashion?
<Astxist> ted, I have the orginal copy from my install if you want it I know of no other way atm
<Absenth> I know it's apt-get install something :)  running the i686 kernel
<mustard5> goo_, breezy uses libqt3-mt 3.3.3.4
<BenUrban> ok, next question: how do i hide my sticky notes?
<mustard5> goo_, you might be able to edit the dependencies for the package to point to that lib
<ted> Astxist:  that would be awesome, thanks
<afd_> Absenth, linux-source or something
<rambo3> if you download kernel headers (uname -r ) thay will be in /usr/src
<rambo3> with apt or synaptics
<dawnF> soundray > i pasted it as fstab dawnnf
<dawnF> i mean fstab dawnf
<mustard5> goo_, I wouldnt know how to do it, but I know that that particular lib causes quite a few issues for example it is used for the skype .deb at the skype website
<Astxist> ted, might need to change the au. bits and it's for 5.10 of course
<mustard5> goo_, it was necessary to edit the skype package to use the newer lib that breezy uses
<ted> astxist: that's cool.  i'm using 5.10.  many thanks!
<Astxist> ted, np
<Aron_Figaro> Hey guys - I just got a Samba share set up on this machine and for some reason my Windoze box can't see it. what's going on? When I boot the same box to Linux, it works.
<illustre> how would i install amsn with synaptic
<soundray> dawnF, do you have a /dev/sda at all?
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: windows firewall maybe
<afd_> my gnome just got a ton uglier by installing dapper :(
<dawnF> soundray > is there a way of telling?
<djib> anyone is in dapper here ?
<frogzoo> afd_: things will get uglier yet ... :)
<dawnF> i think i have an sda for my windows partition
<djib> nautilus keeps on crashing
<djib> it won't even start
<djib> what could I do ?
<soundray> dawnF, how many hard drives in your machine?
<dawnF> but i commented it out because of the trouble with booting
<frogzoo> djib: don't use dapper, of course
<dawnF> 2 hd's
<afd_> frogzoo, what can I do give a feedback on this?
<mustard5> djib, wait for them to fix it?
<mustard5> djib, if you are going to use a development release then you have to expect that it will break regularly
<soundray> dawnF, and your first hd is for another OS I take it?
<dawnF> i suppose so
<InS4Ne> server libres.irc-hispano.org
* Absenth waits for synaptic to finish the kernel-source so he can move on to the next newb question.
<djib> but mustard5 how can I know if it is my computer or just dapper ?
<frogzoo> afd_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/bugs/document_view
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: No software firewalls running, and it's all local.
<soundray> dawnF, are your drives on a SATA, SCSI, USB or firewire bus?
<afd_> frogzoo, thx
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Ah wait, yeah, buggy Windoze firewall
<dawnF> SATA
<Jowi> :)
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Riiiiight. Lemme see if that's blocking my own LAN
<dawnF> and one lacie on usb
<illustre> i need to install amsn i see is not possible to do with synaptic what would be another way ?
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, it *is* possible from AMSN.
<AngryParsley> hey, just how stable/useful is the x86-64 version of ubuntu?
<Ng> illustre: enable the universe repository and you can use synaptic
<YukiIkyuta> Make sure universe and multiverse are selected.
<YukiIkyuta> AngryParsley, I'm running it right now. It's very useful!
<Ng> AngryParsley: it's fine if you don't care about things like windows codecs
<dawnF> soundray, do you think the problem is the fstab file or perhaps the drive itself?
<soundray> dawnF, apart from the fact that you are booting Ubuntu from your second hd, I can see nothing special or faulty in your fstab.
<eno> is there a newer distribution than 5.10?
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Where the heck did they move it to??
<YukiIkyuta> Ng, well, that too. x__x
<dawnF> it's strange isn't it
<YukiIkyuta> eno, 6.4 is in the works, but 5.10 is latest.
<AngryParsley> Ng: well... that sucks
<eno> cause I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it did not work
<frogzoo> eno: there is dapper - which is _not_ stable
<illustre> i dont see the universe reposi....
<eno> my mother is _not_ stable
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: no idea. also check that the workgroup is the correct one in windows. Linux defaults to MSHOME while windows defaults to WORKGROUP
<soundray> dawnF, if booting works all right at the moment, I wouldn't worry about it for now.
<dawnF> so it seems to hang while i'm mounting my drive, but if i do the ctrl alt f4 i get passed it
<dawnF> soundray, i haven't tried rebooting it
<AngryParsley> YukiIkyuta and Ng: is it that hard to upgrade to it?
<YukiIkyuta> eno, your *mother*?
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Yeah, took care of that one already.
<mustard5> djib, I don't know ... which is why I stay away from dapper :)
<YukiIkyuta> AngryParsley, `that' hard? I installed 64-bit straight on.
<eno> yeah... I use the computer from Alien, get over it
<Xtreme984> <_< still no partitionmagic boot disk found :(
<AngryParsley> YukiIkyuta: well I'm running normal 32 bit ubuntu right now, and I don't want to format and reinstall
<YukiIkyuta> Hahaha.
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: then its most likely the firewall
<djib> mustard5, yeah... it makes sense
<YukiIkyuta> AngryParsley, ah, I see.. I have no experience with upgrading Ubuntu myself, I'm afraid ><
<djib> when will the stable dapper be released ?
<AngryParsley> can I just change my sources or something or do I have to reinstall?
<soundray> dawnF, perhaps it's hanging on something different altogether. Is your boot screen graphical (big Ubuntu logo)?
<dawnF> yes
<mustard5> djib, six months after the breezy release
<Ng> AngryParsley: you can't upgrade to it
<illustre> ng: how do i enable that
<dawnF> but that worked before
<Ng> AngryParsley: you will have to reinstall
<AngryParsley> Ng: oh, do I have to wipe the partition I'm installing to?
<Ng> illustre: there's a repositories page if you search the wiki
<YukiIkyuta> AngryParsley, how many partitions no your system?
<djib> I thought that dapper was a bit like debian sid which is fine
<AngryParsley> YukiIkyuta: 2
<soundray> dawnF, do you know how to change that? It might reveal what the real problem is.
<dawnF> it's doing things fine, in the graphical mode, but escapes it when it comes to mounting the local filesystems
<djib> but is seems way more unstable
<Ng> AngryParsley: no, you could install over the top, but it would be messy
<YukiIkyuta> AngryParsley, root and swap?
<AngryParsley> YukiIkyuta: oh, 3 then
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Alright, Windows isn't letting me even see the firewall screen, at least not where its own documentation says it should be
<YukiIkyuta> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<AngryParsley> root, swap, and a 200 gig backup drive
<mustard5> djib, breezy was only just released in October..so dapper development is still in its infancy
<AngryParsley> I can easily fit all my root stuff on my 200 gig drive, but I wanted to save time
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: that's typical. :) must make a call, i be back in a while
<djib> yeah
<dawnF> jolly jolly! this time it DID boot fine
<AngryParsley> ok, so backup my system drive and grab a 64 bit ISO
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: LOL
<AngryParsley> thanks for you help guys
<frogzoo> how can I turn off power to my lappy CD drive ?
<dawnF> who said computers are exact science ;-)
<AngryParsley> *your help
<soundray> dawnF, so you're all set?
<dawnF> think so, thanks a bunch soundray!!!
<YukiIkyuta> dawnF, very true!
<soundray> dawnf, I didn't really have any part in it... :)
<dawnF> yeah, i'll just touch wood from now on ;-)
<Absenth> ok, I give up, which application do I use again to unzip bz2 files?
<Absenth> gunzip -d filename.tar.bz2 isn't cutting it.
<soundray> Absenth, bunzip2?
<frogzoo> bunzip2 would you believe?
<Absenth> bunzip2.....    that explains why bunzip didn't work.
<jl0gik> w00t! I got my wireless running
<soundray> Absenth, also try tar jxvf
<Absenth> thanks.
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, `tar jxvf'
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, and `tar zxvf' for .tar.gz's.
<illustre> what would be easier syhnaptic or apt,  i am just testring this out i appretiante any feed back to install packages that id not come with the live cd
<Absenth> YukiIkyuta,  good to know,  I didn't know the j switch.  well versed in xvfz  :)
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, ^^
<frogzoo> illustre: synaptic is great 2 begin with
<eno> yeah
<dawnF> thanks again soundray, looks like i'll be able to work today afterall
<dawnF> bye for now
<soundray> dawnF, cheers.
<illustre> i typed amsn and it does not come up
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, you installed it, right? ^^;
<Gandalf20000|awa> hi all
<Gandalf20000|awa> hab gerade ein kleines problem mit meiner ubuntu distibution, bzw. kde oder allgemein dem x-server
<soundray> Gandalf20000|awa, bitte geh zu #ubuntu-de
<Gandalf20000|awa> thx
<illustre> YukiIkyuta, no it does not show to install just on the left pane by itself cant install
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: back. you managed?
<Absenth> the linux-headers package gets installed to /usr/??? when installed via synaptic?
<Sammy76> does ubuntu work with j model prescotts?
<Absenth> or better still, how would I (using synaptic) determine where it is going to put things (that whole teach a man to fish bit...)
<tanek> does anyone know which port to open to be able to hos battle.net games?
<illustre> YukiIkyuta, is it possible to install with synaptic or is it just to upgrade packages
<frogzoo> Sammy76: ubuntu works on all 386 arch
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Nope.
<frogzoo> and plenty else besides
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: this thing's a royal pain in the arse. I know the config's right on the server machine though. :)
<aleitner> Is the breezy-update archive working? I saw that a new evince version (which fixes a segfault) entered it a couple of days ago, but the archive does not yet contain the corresponding .deb...
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: no Zonealarm or anything?
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Nah, I've got a good hardware firewall :)
<infernall> with FTP, which end determines the PASV ports to use?
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: great. so disable the windows firewall totally as well
<infernall> For instance, if I use vsftpd, and tell it to use ports 3500-3600 for pasv, what makes the client actually use these ports?
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: that's what I'm trying to do
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: but it's not letting me even see the damn screen ><
<illustre> YukiIkyuta, can you shed morel light how to install amsn with synaptic
<YukiIkyuta> YukiIkyuta, you can install, of course.
<aleitner> does anybody know where one can get (source-)packages after they have been accepted but before they are built?
<YukiIkyuta> Oh fuck, I'm talking to myself again.
<frogzoo> infernall: that's the whole thing about pasv - the ports are opened by the client
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, yes, you can install AMSN. Did you enable the universe repository?
<illustre> i dont see where to do that
<infernall> frogzoo, so the client must be configured per host to use specific ports for pasv?
<frogzoo> infernall: yup
<YukiIkyuta> !tell illustre about repositories
<infernall> alright, thanks.
<Absenth> Does anyone have any suggestions about the following error?    The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.12-10-686) does not match your
<Absenth> running kernel (version 2.6.12-9-686)
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: $#%#ing thing...is there anywhere other than the "Internet Connections --> LAN Connection --> Advanced" tab where I can disable that firewall?
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Because it's totally not displaying that tab.
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: XP, 2000 or 98?
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, the kernel headers installed don't match the one running!
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: XP
<YukiIkyuta> (note that 2.6.12-10 != 2.6.12-9)
<Jowi> w8
<frogzoo> Absenth: you're trying to compile a kernel, but your headers are wrong - interesting your headers are more recent
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Which is why I'm digging, I used to sysadmin 2k
<YukiIkyuta> Or not compile a kernel, but just rather, you're doing something that needs the right headers.
<YukiIkyuta> And they're not the right ones.
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: of course I lock my networks down like Fort Knox at work, which I don't really like right now XD
<YukiIkyuta> So install the right ones!! ^^;
<frogzoo> YukiIkyuta: headers are used for compiles & nothing else
<Absenth> YukiIkyuta, frogzoo, yeah I gathered that,  Synaptic doesn't have a headers 2.6.12-9 option....   And this is for installing vmware, it needs to create a kernel module.
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: just remembered, replaced XP for 2000 pro here. should be in the controlpanel, Firewall (the shield icon)
<YukiIkyuta> frogzoo, I'm aware, but I meant to remove saying `not compile a *kernel*' - in this case, vmware.
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, there's no kernel-headers-2.6.12-9 ?
<YukiIkyuta> (I see one!)
* Jowi hasn't used XP for about a year
<rambo3> vmware = licence , has people that are payed for  support
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: O.o...that doesn't exist, and I just read some documentation that says it'll only install if you aren't behind a hardware firewall
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Since I'm behind my router there isn't a win-firewall up
<Absenth> YukiIkyuta, my bad, I'm a moron....
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: can you ping the linux machine
<Jowi> ?
<Necrocide> How do I make my windows partition re-write?
<YukiIkyuta> Necrocide, you can't!
<Necrocide> :(
<Absenth> rambo3, yeah....  Just what I want to do, spend 3 hours on the phone with someone reading from a script.
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Yah.
<clem_yeats> Necrocide : fat or ntfs ?
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, glad you found it!
<Necrocide> I can not copy anything from it .(
<rambo3> dont forget cop/paste e-mails
<frogzoo> Absenth: don't understand how your kernel is 2.6.12.9 - I'm on breezy here, & kernel is 2.6.12.10
<YukiIkyuta> Necrocide, oh, *that*.
<Necrocide> NTFS
<raimian> how do i setup internet to use my ics from my xp system??
<YukiIkyuta> Necrocide, you should be able to copy directly from NTFS onto your filesystem.
<Necrocide> hmm
<YukiIkyuta> Necrocide, make sure the umask is set, it's mounted, et.c
<clem_yeats> Necrocide : ntfs is read-only..
<glick> excuse me does anyone here know alot about networking?
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: maybe go to network connections, right-click on the LAN, properties. should be a tab there with the firewall ("protect my computer")
<illustre> YukiIkyuta, thanks   it worked, need to give laptop to wife see if she lives this new look :-)
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, congrats. ^^
<glick> im trying to subnet a class C network into 3 subnets with 32 hosts, 64 hosts, and 160 hosts
<glick> so for the first routing entry i have this...
<YukiIkyuta> glick, is this for CISCO?
<YukiIkyuta> xP
<LoPMX> hmm
<frogzoo> glick: we don't do peeps homework here :D
<clem_yeats> lol !
<LoPMX> what packages do i need to install to compile sources?
<glick> subnet 192.48.69.192 with a mask of 255.255.255.192
<YukiIkyuta> LoPMX, build-essentials
<glick> is that right?
<Necrocide> Damn I thought I could copy some school stuff from there :P
<LoPMX> YukiIkyuta: thanks
<glick> for 32 hosts?
<YukiIkyuta> glick, this definitely sounds like CISCO work to me. xP
<frogzoo> glick: -> #cisco
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: That was the first thing I did
<raimian> how do i set up my internet to access my ics frm my xp system???
<frogzoo> !ics
<ubotu> To share your intenet connection on eth0 with a LAN on eth1, make sure you don't have a firewall that interferes. Then run: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1  Ask me about <simple firewall>
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: then i have NO idea. Using samba here works great from the win2k box only after i disable zonealarm. before that win can't find any local nets
<rambo3> i need to lean iptables some day
<frogzoo> snap
<LoPMX> i need to shag
<deltron> lol
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Yeah...figured it's trying to block itself. I figure the firewall's on and it's just not letting me mess with it.
<clem_yeats> LoPMX : aptitude search shag
<raimian> the internet comes from my xp system to my network, how do i setup ubuntu to access it
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: oh, and i added "hosts allow = 192.168.0." in /etc/samba/smb.conf to only allow connection from withing the lan
<LoPMX> clem_yeats: thanks
<clem_yeats> LoPMX : welcome.. lol
<Nikusan> is the xp systems ip 192.168.0.1 raimian?
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Yeah.
<LoPMX> clem_yeats: ;] 
<raimian> yes
<clem_yeats> raimian : add default gw xp_ip_address
<LoPMX> clem_yeats: found it, but i need new forked version - shag-twins
<raimian> how do i do that??
<clem_yeats> LoPMX : don't forget the condoms.. it's BETA version !!!
<virus-13> salut a tous  qui parle  francais  ici
<clem_yeats> raimian : just type it in a shell...
<LoPMX> clem_yeats: will keep in mind, thanks
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: now with screenshots, see the bottom one: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/learnmore/icf.mspx
<raimian> whats a shell??
<clem_yeats> virus-13 : linux-fr pour le Francais..
<Nikusan> raimian, applications -> accessories -> terminal
<clem_yeats> raimian : a command line interpreter..
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Did that. Like I said, there's no Advanced tab.
<Jowi> Aron_Figaro: you're logged in as admin then?
<illustre> YukiIkyuta, thanks again  it did install
<raimian> it says add command not found
<YukiIkyuta> illustre, no problems, I'm glad it works.
<Nikusan> raimian, goto system -> administration -> networking
<Absenth> YukiIkyuta, Seveas, frogzoo, soundray, Thank you all for your assistance in getting vmware up and running on my system.
<Dr_Willis> raimian,  learning the shell --->  http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<rhubear> Which channel for asking question about smp kernel image not booting?
<Aron_Figaro> Yeah. I'll create a new admin account and see if that fixes it.
<frogzoo> cool
<soundray> Absenth, glad it worked.
<raimian> ok what do i do now??
<clem_yeats> raimian : sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 (assuming this is your XP box IP)
<mbruemmer> #ubuntu-de
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: Yeah, k, admin check just to make sure it didn't change my account since I created it.
<Aron_Figaro> Jowi: I'm good as admin
<nathanj> how do i seach pakcages and find out what package a shared lib is in?
<christianp> hi all
<clem_yeats> hi chris
<raimian> where do i type that in??
<markrian> Does Ubuntu come with the Luxi fonts? XFree86 comes with these by default, but it doesn't seem XOrg (or Ubuntu) does...? Can someone shed some light on this>?
<christianp> i want to start a zope instance into a secondary disk, but this is the output: bash: ./runzope: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<christianp> what's the matter?
<clem_yeats> raimian : in a shell.. ...
<frogzoo> nathanj dpkg -S if the lib is installed
<YukiIkyuta> christianp, chmod +x ./runzope
<clem_yeats> raimian : shell, CLI, command line, terminal, console.. <-- all the same
<YukiIkyuta> Then try again.
<CarinArr> markrian, if you check the information in synaptic on the package xfonts-scalable
<CarinArr> markrian, it's because of licencing
<jorgeu> how doI install libCg.so and libCgGL.so ?
<clem_yeats> raimian : somewhere in the menus there's a link to "Terminal"
<christianp> YukiIkyuta, i did chmod 777 -R to the whole folder, but nothing changes.. however i'll try, thanks
<YukiIkyuta> christianp, that's a somewhat dangerous and probably not good idea xP. On the other hand ,you could just try "sh ./runzope"
<markrian> CarinArr, ah thanks - for some reason it didn't occur to me to do 'apt-cache search luxi' :p
<raimian> iv typed it in what do i do now??
<clem_yeats> raimian : now... "ping google.com"
<infernall> ok, i can disable pasv mode in vsftpd, but it still says it supports pasv when i conenct to it
<CarinArr> markrian, the t1-xfree86-nonfree and ttf-xfree86-nonfree has the luxi fonts tho
<MP3yeur> hello ! (french user, no response on ubuntu-fr)
<markrian> CarinArr, yup :) apt-cache is useful
<Nikusan> raimian, you need to find out the DNS server that your xp machine is connecting to
<christianp> YukiIkyuta, with sh... all was right
<frogzoo> MP3yeur: bonjour - ca va?
<raimian> it says unknown host
<CarinArr> markrian, :D
<MP3yeur> i ve a problem with my color laser printer
<Nikusan> raimian, that's because you need to find out the DNS server that your xp machine is connecting to
<MP3yeur> yes man !
<christianp> YukiIkyuta, but don't worry for security, i'm testing it in a loca machine
<Jowi> raimian: try "ping -c 5 216.239.39.104"
<YukiIkyuta> christianp, ah, yes, but still, there's no excuse for sloppiness! ^^
<christianp> YukiIkyuta, :-)
<frogzoo> qu'est ce que le probleme?
<clem_yeats> raimian : alternatively you can ping this : "ping 212.27.32.177"
<MP3yeur> i search a driver for epson Color Page EPL-C8200
<raimian> that worked
<clem_yeats> raimian : which one ?
<MP3yeur> je cherche un pilote pour cette imprimante
<raimian> the first one
<Jowi> raimian: so your DNS is not working. your internet connection is fine
<Nikusan> raimian, the pings work, but the machine cant resolve domain names like "google.com"
<clem_yeats> ping -c 5 216.239.39.104 that one raimian ?
<raimian> yep
<clem_yeats> ok
<YukiIkyuta> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<clem_yeats> then you need to set your DNS.. open /etc/resolv.conf
<Nikusan> raimian, you should be able to find the dns server you need in the tcp-ip connection settings for the internet connection on the xp machine
<MP3yeur> yes but no response
<YukiIkyuta> I see ..
<infernall> I hate ftp.
<YukiIkyuta> infernall, that's something we can all agree on.
<Jowi> raimian: sudo network-admin. click on the DNS tab and put in the DNS to your isp
<YukiIkyuta> It seems to be even worse than HTTP at doing its job; file transfer.
<infernall> wouldn't be bad if server and client didn't ignore my port settings
<YukiIkyuta> xP
<YukiIkyuta> The protocol itself is simply not designed for firewalls.
<frogzoo> MP3yeur: peut etre http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-BJC-8200
<MP3yeur> if you can help me to find a driver or another tips to use my epson color laser
<CarinArr> i can't remember the last time i used ftp
<clem_yeats>  sudo network-admin, lol .. using the click:// protocol ? :)
<raimian> my xp system has it all set to obtsin atomaticly
<infernall> i need to use FTP with specific ports, thats the problem.
* CarinArr pets scp
<MP3yeur> frogzoo : merci !
<frogzoo> bon chance
<clem_yeats> raimian : you can try using your XP IP address as the DNS.. or 212.27.32.177 and 212.27.32.176
<blin> alguien podria ayudarme con ndiswrapper y ubuntu???
* xester good morning
<MP3yeur> a va tre drole encore - it will be fun !
<CarinArr> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<raimian> where do i put that in??
<frogzoo> bien sur
<clem_yeats> blin : no se habla espanol aqui... puede decir su pregunta en ingles ?
<blin> channel #ubuntu-es
<Jowi> raimian: either in DNS tab in network-admin or /etc/resolv.conf
<clem_yeats> frogzoo : en Anglais s'il vous plait..
<frogzoo> oh all right clem_yeats - party pooper
<clem_yeats> raimian : sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<MP3yeur> clem_yeats translation is not bad ;-)
<Jowi> raimian: if you edit resolv.conf by hand you add a dns server like this one "nameserver 212.27.54.252"
<blin> y como voy a ubuntu-es
<clem_yeats> raimian : then remove the lines beginning with nameserver
<christianp> YukiIkyuta, but only typing sh ./runzope it works!!!! What's exactly the matter? a path problem?
<blin> #ubuntu-es
<frogzoo> hey clem_yeats, what's french for sudo? *runs away*
<YukiIkyuta> christianp, typically, a permissions problem. Look carefully at the permissions of runzope
<raimian> still doesnt work
<christianp> YukiIkyuta, runzope has -rwxrwxrwx . Is it enough?
<Jowi> raimian: can you ping the dns servers you have? if not, then your isp dns servers are down at the moment.
<YukiIkyuta> christianp, indeed, it should run from typing "./runzope" alone.
<raimian> my isp must be working im talkig to you through it
<frogzoo> Jowi: careful - not all DNS servers ping these days - best to test with nslookup
<Jowi> frogzoo: never had that problem :)
<nathanj> frogzoo: ./avi-ogminfo: error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<christianp> YukiIkyuta, no. :-(
<christianp> it says: bash: ./runzope: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Jowi> raimian: well, you're not using dns to chat. can you ping them or not?
<YukiIkyuta> christianp, that's really, really weird! I'm not sure why that is.
<raimian> what do i type to ping them
<Jowi> raimian: "ping -c 5 dnsaddress.2.3.4"
<christianp> YukiIkyuta, ok, thanks anyway
<Jowi> raimian: my dns is 212.27.54.252 so i would type "ping -c 5 212.27.54.252"
<raimian> i dont know that my dns is, im new to computers
<Jowi> raimian: you need to find out. should be in the papers from your isp.
<MP3yeur> peut-on (mme si a fait bricolage) utiliser un pilote d'impression windows sous linux ?
<frogzoo> MP3yeur: c'nest pas possible
<Jowi> MP3yeur: not likely.
<MP3yeur> sh...t !
<Jowi> :)
<potus> hello, im tring to create a system backup of / on /.  i am entering the following command ' tar cvjpf archive.tar.bz2 / ' it keeps erroring out when it tries to add itself to archive.. how can i prevent this.. i tried all kinds off --exclude --exclude-file commands.. someone please help
<Jowi> that's not a french word! hehe
<MP3yeur> im in the ....
<xadux> hey if I have configured sendmail, I can send emails to aol.com?, because when i try it, i have an error telling me that I cant send it...
<raimian> nope it was all atomatic
<Sammy76> anyone think they can help me get this to install
<Jowi> raimian: then all you can do is call them and ask.
<frogzoo> potus: to backup / - you need to catch device files in /dev/  - tar can't handle these - use cpio/dump instead
<davidwinter_> hey all
<MP3yeur> i will destroy this epson ...
<potus> frogzoo: it did it fine.. the /dev/..
<davidwinter_> is there an apache2 gui?
<Nikusan> raimian, you can find the dns in the connection settings in xp, I'm sure of it
<raimian> its all set to automatic
<potus> frogzoo: can u give me a cpio backup string. i spent 4 hours messing with man yesterday with tar i dont think i got it in me for cpio =/
<Nikusan> raimian, even if it was all automatic, the primary and secondary dns ips will be in there
<MP3yeur> can i use another service that CUPS ?
<frogzoo> potus: try just --exclude=/tmp & do it from /tmp
<MP3yeur> much better if possible ?
<Nikusan> raimian, try looking around in the tcp-ip stuff, there will be another tab or an advanced button or something
<xadux> hey if I have configured sendmail, I can send emails to aol.com?, because when i try it, i have an error telling me that I cant send it...
<raimian> iv tryed there is nothing in the dns bit
<Dr_Willis> MP3yeur,  cups is becomng the standard printing system. If theres one better - i dont know of one.
<potus> frogzoo: this look right? ' tar cvjp --exclude=/tmp -f archive.tar.bz2 / '
<frogzoo> potus: looks ok to me...
<whiteknight> hey all
<NightSkies> hi :P
<eno> does anyone know of a webpage for setting up php in ubuntu?
<whiteknight> gosh this channels grown since i was last properly on it
<YukiIkyuta> whiteknight, this is the typical load.
<raimian> ive rang my isp and got my dns address.
<whiteknight> YukiIkyuta, along time ago it wasn't :-p
<frogzoo> MP3yeur: what was your model no again?
<raimian> do i go system admin networking, and put it it there??
<YukiIkyuta> whiteknight, must've been. ^^
<whiteknight> hehe
<Jowi> raimian: yep, in the dns tab
<marsh> hello evrybuddy!!!
<Jowi> hi marsh
<raimian> i still cant access the internet
<marsh> does anyone know how to reset a password if you don't know the passwd to start with? (without reboot/startup disk)?
<marsh> hey Jowi
<Jowi> raimian: give me one of the dns numbers
<raimian> 211.50.160.100
<frogzoo> marsh what's the problem?
<raimian> or 212.50.160.100  or 213.249.130.100
<Jowi> raimian: looks as if it is active. wierd. can you ping it (i can't)?
<marsh> frogzoo, i've forgotten my username password - trying to log in from xp (using samba), but dont have my password.
<raimian> how do i ping it?
<Jowi> raimian: ah, the 213.249.130.100 works!
<Jowi> raimian: ping -c 5 213.249.130.100
<ulaas> any one else have a disappearing applications menu in dapper?
<ulaas> it quickly shows itself and then disappears.
<marsh> frog - I realise that i'm not going to be able to do it even WITH the passwd (a problem with samba i'm trying to solve) but resetting it and starting with a clean plate seems somehow logical!
<neil_m> Everytime Chuck Norris roundhouse kicks someone an angel gets its wings. But Chuck Norris hates angels. So everytime an angel gets its wings it also gets a roundhouse kick from Chuck Norris.
<raimian> what do i do now??
<Absenth> I'm likely missing something simple here, but what would be the best way to unzip an actual .zip file from the command line?
<Elektrochelovek> cardinfo shows my ericsson gc85 egde card as ttyS2, but when i try minicom --noinit /dev/ttyS2 i got no responce;/ Whats the problem, how to debug?
<YukiIkyuta> neil_m, concise.
<Jowi> raimian: add 213.249.130.100 into the DNS tab
<YukiIkyuta> Absenth, unzip! Install it if you've not got it.
<raimian> i cant ping it
<Jowi> raimian: you can't? i could.
<raimian> it says network unreachable
<michuk> hello. one simple question: How do I display some remote X application on my Ubuntu machine?
<Jowi> raimian: you have something seriously wrong somewhere. restart that box and try again. that last dns you gave me works fine.
<neil_m> 4Chuck Norris was the one who taught Neo kung-fu.
<michuk> I'd like to export DISPLAY to my Ubuntu machine on a remote server, and then start some X app. I enabled connections via "xhost +" but it doesnt work
<soc> hi! i have a little problem: i upgraded breezy to dapper, after the upgrade i copied the the ati-fglrx-drivers to /usr/lib/xorg/modules (because of the modularized xorg7). everything works fine, but i cant get the ati-drivers working, it renders with mesa! could someone help me? (i know that dapper is currently unsupported :-) thx!
<frogzoo> michuk: just use ssh - it takes care of redirecting x for you
<StyXman> hi all
<michuk> locally, I can run an X app from let's say, console 1 and it displays on my graphical display (7)
<StyXman> I downloaded the orig.tar.gz and .dsc file of linux-source-2.6.15 from dapper
<michuk> but not remotely
<Gran_Maestro> high everybody, just installed breezy-ppc sound and airport not working, can anybody suggest
<frogzoo> michuk: ssh
<StyXman> and I'm trying to compile it in breezy
<eno> do you think if I installed Ubuntu server that php would come preconfigured
<StyXman> and it fails
<eno> ie LAMP
<skora> Gran_Maestro, I'm not sure if airport works with PPC yet
<michuk> frogzoo: I do use ssh to connect to that remote location
<Gran_Maestro> it does with the live CD <(
<skora> actually I Think those drivers were just reverse engineered with the past week or so, AFIAK
<skora> hmm..
<frogzoo> michuk: then just run your x app - everything else is done for you
<Gran_Maestro> skora dei work on the live CD
<eno> is ubuntu server a different ISO?
<BlueDevil> eno: no
<skora> ahh
<frogzoo> eno nope
<michuk> > xterm
<michuk> 
<michuk> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<frogzoo> arrgh... - my eyes!!
<eno> what the hell then, I am trying it
<hmpedersen> Greetings..
<eno> later folks
<BlueDevil> eno: you boot it with "server" at the boot prompt
<Gran_Maestro> skor I get two internet cards shown up
<eno> thanks, Duke
<Gran_Maestro> but no Airport
<michuk> and when I set DISPLAY to myhost:0 it still doesnt work
<skora> what ones
<Gran_Maestro> eth0 eth1
<skora> !airport
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, skora
<skora> Gran_Maestro, do you know how to use pastebin ?
<Gran_Maestro> !airport
<Gran_Maestro> nope
<hmpedersen> Does anyone know how to get smb working properly on breezy? Every computer that tries to connect has to logon, but no username and password is accepted..
<frogzoo> michuk: try xclock
<yatesy> hmpedersen: did you set them up using smbpasswd?
<skora> well, go to the command line, type in ifconfig
<skora> and then copy and paste those results into http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/
<michuk> frogzoo: same error
<hmpedersen> Sorry.. Thanks Yatesy.. I've been away from linux too long :)
<skora> and then post the link
<michuk> btw, the remote machine is Suse Standard Edition 8.0
<michuk> if that matters
<yatesy> hmpedersen: np
<Gran_Maestro> skora, if that one is for me I dont get it
<gesacseduc> ola
<hmpedersen> Got an old laptop without hdd, decided to install ubuntu when i finally got an hdd for it :)
<gesacseduc> algum fala portugues?
<frogzoo> michuk: dunno - usually just works
<skora> Gran_Maestro, do you know how to use the command line ?
<Gran_Maestro> yup
<freelove> what does "Configuring LTSP chroot" mean?
<skora> go to a terminal, type in the command: ifconfig
<Gran_Maestro> ok
<michuk> frogzoo: I know :) That's why I'm asking
<skora> and some results will come up, and copy and patste them into a box on that link for paste - http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/
<michuk> but I had this problem with ubuntu forever
<skora> then one you submit the post, it will create another link
<michuk> it doesnt seem to like to open any remote X apps
<skora> and paste that link into this room
<soundray> michuk, are you using ssh -X ?
<michuk> nope
<soundray> michuk, well, try that then.
<michuk> tadam :)
<michuk> thanks a lot
<michuk> I usually use solaris machines
<michuk> and there no -X option is needed
<soundray> michuk, you can configure it to use -X by default in /etc/ssh/ssh_config I think.
<frogzoo> michuk: I'm guessing /etc/ssh/ssh_config ForwardX11 might help
<soundray> michuk, frogzoo has the specifics for you :)
<Gran_Maestro> skora, it-s done
<michuk> soundray: yeah, thanks. I'll just use -X :)
<Gran_Maestro> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5510
<ubuntu_> hello, when installing ubuntu on my laptop it inquired which xserver i wanted to run.  i choose the 1280x800 (my native res) however, once everything is loaded the high res i can pick is 1024x768.   any ideas?
<Gran_Maestro> if I type iwconfig it replay no wireless extensions
<Gran_Maestro> skora, did you get that one?
<tristan> ubuntu_ : do you have an ATI graphic card?
<Arrik> yes,  i've heard they're not so great with linux
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: 1st off - upgrade to breezy
<tristan> Arrik : do you have an ATI graphic card?
<Arrik> Yes.
<sic666> ciao a tutti
<sic666> hi
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, I am on breezy right now
<skora> Gran_Maestro, i'm i see the log
<testmachine> awww
<testmachine> ati :((((
<skora> im seeing the log right now
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: go into network app & enable wireless
<testmachine> i have the same problem
<tristan> Arrik : then you have to download the latest ATI drivers on ATI website and iinstall it. After, I can give you my xorg.conf part to make the 1200x800 resolution work
<testmachine> with my fscking ati
<poseidon> hello
<juako> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, hold on
<testmachine> tristan: but no opengl
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: top right on task bar
<Arrik> tristan: ok, i'll go get the drivers
<poseidon> has anybody installed Firefox 1.5? how can I install it?
<lohn> How to log as root/
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, thats the problem its not here
<tristan> testmachine : what's that?
<testmachine> tristan: 3D graphix
<testmachine> graphics even
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, sorry there
<juako> anybody knows how install freetype fonts????????
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: just click configure - you'll then see wireless
<poseidon> is there a guide to install Firefox 1.5?
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: now click enable
<skora> !firefox
<ubotu> skora: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<raimian> nope i still cant access the internet
<tristan> testmachine : how do you know if openGL is enabled?
<poseidon> !firefox
<juako> anybody knows how to install freetype fonts????????
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, i feel real dumb
<testmachine> tristan: glxgears
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, I cant see it
<testmachine> of fg_lxgears
<testmachine> or something
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: can you see eth0 ?
<testmachine> glxgears will show FPS
<testmachine> and glxinfo
<tristan> testmachine : when I do glxgears I see the wheel turning. Does that mean that openGL is enabled?
<frogzoo> glx_gears
<lohn> Does Anyone know how to log as root/
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, yup
<michuk> sudo su
<testmachine> tristan: how many fps is it giving
<frogzoo> sry fgl_glxgears
<michuk> lohn: sudo su or sudo passwd (and set password)
<testmachine> indeed frogzoo
<tonyyarusso> juako: Have you tried just copying them to the fonts:/// location like a truetype?
<tristan> testmachine : it is laggy but doesn't say any fps
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, I am no newbee, it just desnt show up I get two eth cards
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know when the ubuntu breezy repos will have Firefox 1.5 ??
<Ng> they won't
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, eth0 and eth1
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: k, then check dmesg for the driver loading
<FunnyLookinHat> Ng, ??  Why not?
<testmachine> tristan: you are opening it from a terminal?
<Ng> but it'll be backported at some point
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, right
<lohn> michuk - Thanks a lot!!
<tristan> testmachine : yes
<Arrik> tristan: thanks for the help, i'm actually just testing ubuntu in VMware on top of windows to check for initial compatibility.  if drivers and a config file area all that are necessary to get everything working, i'll perma install ubuntu on a dedicated partition
<FunnyLookinHat> Ng, Do you know when backports will support it?
<testmachine> will you paste some output
<testmachine> from your terminal?
<Ng> FunnyLookinHat: the ubuntu policy is not to introduce new versions of things after a release, only important bug fixes go in
<Ng> FunnyLookinHat: no
<tonyyarusso> FunnyLookinHat: You can still get it from the FF web site and do it yourself if you want.
<skora> AFIAK, it's actually not going to happen
<FunnyLookinHat> Ng,  Oh ok...  that makes sense.
<glick> hey does anyone know anything about CIDR
<testmachine> tristan: will you paste some output from the terminal
<tristan> Arrik : you might have to make a special boot to be able to install ubuntu but I don't know if it is because of ATI card
<FunnyLookinHat> tonyyarusso, yea, I guess I'll do it that way, I was just hoping for a synaptic install w/o problems
<skora> ng stole my thunder ^_^
<tristan> tristan@Duran:~$ glxgears
<tristan> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tristan> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<testmachine> heh
<testmachine> ok
<tristan> so?
<tonyyarusso> FunnyLookinHat: Yeah, that is always nice.  However, I just did it, and there were no issues for me.
<testmachine> opengl is prolly not really working
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, does it need to be compiled in the kernel? problem is I am not using standard kernel as I needed fw support
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: module is fine
<tristan> testmachine : I don't know of any way to enable both the good resolution and the openGL
<tonyyarusso> FunnyLookinHat: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for instructions beforehand.
<Arrik> tristan: i'll figure it all out when i do the dedicated install, i just needed someone to point me in the right direction
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: but you also need the ieee80211 module as well
<skora> hey, im trying to figure out why i can get my internet to work on the live cd but no on my install
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, insmod airport not found
<skora> it did before, I seriously don't know what I did to bork it up
<tristan> Arrik : are you on Ubuntu live CD?
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: recompile I'm guessing
<frogzoo> skora: u on dsl?
<skora> cable
<tonyyarusso> FunnyLookinHat: I did get the "Firefox could not install this item because of a failure in Chrome Registration." message, but only the first time, after closing and restarting FF it was fine.
<frogzoo> skora: click on network settings top right & enable dhcp maybe?
<skora> im trying to access my logs now, but my drive isn't mounted in the live cd
<Xtreme984> where can I get a working Partition Magic???
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, runnin ubutnu on a mac is a pain in the butt :(
<Arrik> tristan: no, i installed ubuntu in VMware, it's all installed, just running on a virtual machine in windows
<tonyyarusso> poningru, You by the computer again now?
<skora> frogzoo, i checked that out before, I got that done.
<ydnar> hello everyone.
<tonyyarusso> Xtreme984: That depends on whether you mean legally or not.
<Arrik> BRB
<tristan> Arrik : OK so the only trouble you have is with your screen resolution
<skora> btw, thanks for helping frogzoo - you multitasker :)
<testmachine> tristan: it wont work
<frogzoo> skora: ifconfig?
<Arrik> tristan: yea
<testmachine> probably
<Arrik> brb
<tonyyarusso> Xtreme984: Legally, in a store or from the Symantec web site.
<Xtreme984> tonyyarusso I don't care legal or not.... as long as it works...
<Xtreme984> that's not gonna work <_<
<Chromin> can someone please tell me why i can only go to like 5 internet pages. and then have the comp freeze?
<tristan> Arrik : so as tesmachine says you won't be able to have 3D graphics properly rendred. It will be laggy
<tonyyarusso> Xtreme984: Otherwise, I know at one point there was a copy floating around in some of the bittorrent indexes.
<skora> frogzoo, im trying to access my ifconfig log file that i saved on my home directory, but i cant mount my drive [its not done automatically, and i forget how to] 
<Xtreme984> tonyyarusso where's that?
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, looks like I have quite a bit of work to fix this one
<tonyyarusso> Xtreme984: Which?
<frogzoo> skora: no no - just the ifconfig command
<Xtreme984> the bittorrent indexes
<skora> right now ?
<cricek> Hmm how can I turn on UDMA on my DVD drive ?
<frogzoo> Gran_Maestro: doesn't look pretty - shame, 386 it just works
<skora> on my live cd
<frogzoo> cricek: hdparm -d iirc
<tristan> testmachine : that is what I had understood from my viewing on some BBS
<architx> man hdparm cricek
<Dr_Willis> !dma
<frogzoo> cricek: hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx
<cricek> yeah I used suse before
<Dr_Willis> type !DMA and read the bot message cricek
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, yup problem is that standard kernel has no ieee1293 support hence I am using another one
<Chromin> can someone please tell me why i can only go to like 5 internet pages. and then have the comp freeze? this has happened sence the first time i started using ubuntu.
<cricek> frogzoo, that's just for DMA not for UDMA
<cricek> !DAM
<ubotu> Not a clue, cricek
<cricek> !DMA
<skora> my ifconfig on the live cd - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5511
<Dr_Willis> :)
<skora> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Gran_Maestro> frogzoo, will do my homework however I am real suprised. How to check if airport module is available?
<tonyyarusso> Xtreme984: There isn't just one.  The official site is bittorrent.com, but I think that one has since stopped listing illegal items, so you might try torrentspy.com, suprnova.org, mybittorrent.com, mininova.org, and thepiratebay.org.
<Dr_Willis> heh - has there been a crackdown on some of those torrent sites lately?
<skora> Xtreme984, you can use the ubuntu partitioner
<skora> Dr_Willis, yeah
<Xtreme984> Skora, that doesn't work, I just want to resize my NTFS partition, not delete it
<Dr_Willis> skora,  :) bummer.
<Xtreme984> I don't want to lose all my files
<Dr_Willis> skora,  guess they will go back to irc channels and shareing torrent files that way.
<gary_> Hi, can someone tell me a little about Ubuntu tree structures?
<skora> Dr_Willis, for those pirates though, when there's a will, there's a way
<tonyyarusso> Xtreme984: The install partitioner can resize without damage.
<sethk> Xtreme984, back it up, resize it, and restore it
<skora> :P
<skora> sethk, there's an easier solution than that
<Xtreme984> tonyyarusso, I've tried that earlier... it wasn't working
<sethk> resizing NTFS partitions is extremely dangerous
<sethk> skora, not a reliable one
<Xtreme984> sethk, I have no means of backing up around 40gbs of data
<sethk> skora, you would be crazy to resize an NTFS partition without a backup
<tonyyarusso> Xtreme984: Ah.  This would be why backups are always handy in general I suppose.
<sethk> Xtreme984, then buy a drive.  they are cheap
<Chromin> can anyone tell me why i can only browze a limmited amount of internet pages before ubuntu will not alow me to go to anymore pages?
<skora> seth_k|away, true
<Xtreme984> sethk, don't have the money atm...
<Gran_Maestro> ok another question: sound not working in breezy-ppc any suggestion?
<frogzoo> skora: can you ping your router?
<gary_> Hi, can someone tell me a little about Ubuntu tree structures?
<Amaranth> sethk: If you truely can't lose the data you'd be crazy to resize any partition but 99% of the time nothing happens.
<hmpedersen> how do i restart smb?
<tristan> Chromin : don't know. Is it only happening when on internet? What browser do you use?
<tonyyarusso> Xtreme984: Do you actually need all 40G?  I went through a similar size drive, and determined I only needed about four CDs worth of it, plus the system disks.
<sethk> Amaranth, well, I certainly would never resize any partition that isn't backed up
<sethk> Amaranth, but then again, I would _never_ even have a partition of any size that isn't backed up.
<Xtreme984> tonyyarusso, yes it's truly necessary
<sethk> Amaranth, but my data is all business, nothing that I can tolerate losing
<tonyyarusso> hmpedersen: I think it's something like /etc/init.d/samba restart; let me look for a wiki page...
<skora> frogzoo, i can ping other sites when i'm on
<skora> but i cant connect to IRC, gaim, or any other service
<frogzoo> skora: so what's the problem? just no www?
<gary_> Hi, can someone tell me a little about Ubuntu tree structures?
<skora> and when i was on a few mins ago on the other sys, i was able to ping google and yahoo, but i tried to ping slashdot, and i only received one result
<Chromin> tristan : i use the one that came with v5.10. mozilla firefox.
<skora> gary_, i've seen your q a couple times, sry no one has answered yet :/
<frogzoo> skora: no big deal - a lot of the big web servers don't respond to ping
<skora> k
<tristan> Chromin : did you try to reinstall it?
<Xtreme984> gary_, what exactly do you mean??? I think it's the same on all linux systems
<gary_> I'll wait
<davidwinter_> hi all. how can I enable ssh?
<gary_> I am a newbee, and I need to find the kernel sources, i just cant find em
<hmpedersen> Thanx.. As i said, ive been away from linux for far too long..
<Jowi> davidwinter_: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Xtreme984> gary_, sorry can't help you on that
<Chromin> ive reinstalled the whole ubuntu program like 8 times. and it still does the same thing
<tonyyarusso> hmpedersen: Yeah, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart, or reload to load the conf.
<davidwinter_> thanks Jowi
<gary_> I'm trtying tio install vpn client
<Jowi> gary_: if you have downloaded them from synaptic they will be in /usr/src
<deFrysk> gary_, linux sources
<tristan> Chromin : and you do no hav any trouble except with firefox...?
<gary_> I'll look, thanks guys
<davidwinter_> is there a way I can connect via vnc if I'm not currently logged onto my ubuntu machine?
<Chromin> tristan : not realy. just when i try and use firefox. i can go about 5 diferent pages before it does not load anymore pages.
<tristan> Chromin : did you try to use another browser?
<davidwinter_> the only current way of connecting to ubuntu is when I'm actually logged in to it
<Chromin> tristan : no. not sure if any other browzer works with ubuntu. kinda new to this operating system
<tristan> Try to install opera and run it. That way we will know if it comes from Firefox or from another thing
<gary_> I looked in /usr/src but it is empty, even hidden is nothing
<Chromin> where can i get opera?
<tonyyarusso> Chromin: There are bunches of browsers that will work.
<hmpedersen> Finally :)
<hmpedersen> Thanks, Tony.. Finally got it up running..
<tonyyarusso> Chromin: I believe it's in the universe repo, or something like that.
<tonyyarusso> hmpedersen: Great.
<tristan> tonyyarusso : do you have any idea where his problem comes from
<markku> hellou
<tristan> Chromin : sudo apt-get install opera
<tonyyarusso> tristan: Not a clue.
<rudiz> wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<hmpedersen> I hadnt noticed, the security was commented out, so allways defaulted to 'user'
<Chromin> well whats the best browser that i can use?
<hmpedersen> (allways uses share in closed networks)
<markku> jou
<deFrysk> Chromin, safest way is to install opera-static.deb from opera.com
<tristan> Chromin : I would have said firefox but it seems you cant
<cristian> Que folia  essa ?
<cristian> Rene vc est por aki ?
<patconnexion> 02 hello .. how can i configure the user privilege for FTP??
<rudiz> ftp://ftp.opera.com
<rudiz> for the static version
<patconnexion> yes
<Jowi> Chromin: alot of people like konqueror. i only use firefox though (1.0.7)
<hmpedersen> I'm off again.. May the Tux Force be with you all :D
<tonyyarusso> Chromin: Firefox is definitely my first choice, but opera does very well too.
<giga> hey everyone I hate to ask you all but could I have some help with my ipw2200?
<Chromin> ahh. im dling opera now. i will try that
<Chromin> if that does not work. ill let you all know..
<giga> im following this guide
<giga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<Jowi> christian: #ubuntu-es
<LoPMX>  is there any os-x like dock for gnome?
<tonyyarusso> Chromin: I wasn't following the beginning of this; did you already try just reinstalling firefox?
<Chromin> but theoreticly. if it does not work what could be the problem with it.
<deFrysk> Chromin, also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29
<tristan> LoPMX : yes and I am using it
<Jowi> LoPMX: not that i've found. there should be one for kde
<LoPMX> tristan:  which is?
<Jowi> tristan: which one?
<LoPMX> hmm, e17 seems to be nice, pretty os x like
<Chromin> well tony ive reinstaled the complete operating system min of 8 times already because it has done it from the begining
<giga> hey everyone I hate to ask you all but could I have some help with my ipw2200?
<Jowi> LoPMX: it is very nice. but not very stable last time i tried it (3-4 months ago)
<tristan> LoPMX, Jowi : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<tonyyarusso> Chromin: Ick.  Well at least we know that route's been fully explored!
<tristan> LoPMX, Jowi : you'll have to get the icon themes separately
<Chromin> um. it wont let me open opera. it is giving me an error
<giga> im at this step "sudo sh remove-old"
<tristan> Chromin : which is?
<LoPMX> tristan: ok, we'll see
<Chromin> archive not supported
<giga> can anyone help me please?
<Jowi> tristan: that is the most osx like i've ever seen. will try it.
<Juhaz> giga, breezy already has 1.0.6, following outdated guides probably isn't going to help
<rudiz> Chromin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29
<tristan> Jowi : yes and if you make an addition menu with transparency it looks really great
<giga> Juhaz, I saw that but I cant connect to my AP "WPA" :(
<tristan> Chromin : what did you download?
<tristan> Chromin : opera.deb ?
<giga> Juhaz, and it thats the case I think I messed up man
<freemanen> is there any list of the news in ubuntu dapper drake?
<giga> Juhaz, when i click on the Network Conn. icon on the dock i get an error
<giga> Juhaz, no such device
<deFrysk> http://www.opera.com/download/ and choose other/static DEB
<LoPMX> this is cool - http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32252&PHPSESSID=3d5ffcdab84c7866579431d2b15d3e8a
<Chromin> opera_8.51-20051114...t_en_etch_i386.deb
<testmachine> so your NIC isnt configured
<tonyyarusso> Can I get some help with a make error while installing configure-thinkpad?  (Following instructions at http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/42578/)
<Chromin> is what i dled
<giga> Juhaz, is there a way to restore it or reinstall IPW2200 and IEEE80211
<giga> Juhaz, im in the middle of this install
<Chromin> and heres the problem again. went to to many pages.. and wont open the site rudiz game me.
<Juhaz> giga, um, yeah, probably, let me dig in what packages they are
<Chromin> gave*
<tristan> Chromin : OK. open terminal and go to the folder where there is opera...
<tonyyarusso> Chromin: I had some trouble with the package from the opera site, but the one from ubunut with apt was fine.
<gary_> Jowi I looked and it is downladed, but does not show up, even as hidden
<tristan> Chromin : then type sudo dpkg -i opera_8...........
<giga> Juhaz, Thanks a lot, I really want to get off of XP if you know what I mean
<tonyyarusso> I'm thinking I might be lacking libraries or something that make needs.
<tristan> Chromin : else do in terminal sudo apt-get install opera
<tristan> Chromin : it will be easier
<Chromin> okay okay.. im lost here sorry.
<tonyyarusso> My error: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<tonyyarusso> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<tristan> Chromin : Where are you lost?
<Jowi> gary_: for example, if you downloaded the kernel-source-2.6.10 from synaptic, there should be /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.10.tar.gz there
<qweo> anybody can help with R300 graphics driver?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, the only way that can happen is if you don't have 2.6.12-9-386 installed
<Chromin> lol.. from the begining
<Chromin> terminal?
<gary_> Jowi, there is nothing in that directory. I checked synaptic, and it says installed
<tonyyarusso> sethk: How can I check / fix it?
<Chromin> sorry. as i said im new to ubuntu.
<giga> Juhaz, i see this
<giga> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build M=/home/giga/ieee80211-1.0.3 MODVERDIR=/home/giga/ieee80211-1.0.3 modules
<giga> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<giga> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<giga> make[1] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<giga> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386'
<giga>   CC [M]   /home/giga/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_module.o
<giga> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<giga> make[2] : *** [/home/giga/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_module.o]  Error 127
<giga> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/giga/ieee80211-1.0.3]  Error 2
<giga> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386'
<giga> make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<Jowi> gary_: which one did you install?
<tristan> Chromin : in Applications - Accessories - Open Terminal
<sklav> giga, use pastebin
<Juhaz> giga, please don't paste long snippets here, use pastebin
<Chromin> okay im here
<Jowi> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<gary_> Jowi let me check
<christianp> how can i choose, with apt, the version i want of a given product?
<Chromin> now what do i type
<giga> Juhaz, ok sorry
<tristan> Chromin : you have to type
<Jowi> tristan: the dock is gdesklets?
<tristan> Chromin : sudo apt-get install opera
<tristan> Jowi : ???
<Juhaz> giga, anyway, kernel has been compiled with gcc 3.4, and it isn't installed by default, so you'll need to install it before you can compile kernel modules
<Jowi> tristan: the osx icons at the bottom, gdesklet theme?
<gary_> Jowi linux-inage-2.6.12-9.23
<Chromin> command not found
<gary_> Jowi it was installed when the whole system was installed
<Chromin> okay. got it now. but package not found
<tristan> Jowi : it seems that the screenshot is from a MAcOSX directly. Do you want me to take a screen of my desktop to show you how it looks like
<giga> Juhaz, didnt that install with this "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Jowi> gary_: linux-image does not include the sources.
<tristan> Chromin : you type "sudo apt-get install opera" without the quotes?
<Juhaz> giga, nope, that pulls in gcc 4.0
<Chromin> tristan : it says couldnt find package opera
<tonyyarusso> How do I check what kernel version I have installed?
<gary_> Jowi I'm new at this, how can I install the sources? I'm need it to install vpnclient from Cisco
<Chromin> without quotes yes
<The_Isle_of_Mark> tonyyarusso, uname -r
<giga> Juhaz, do i just do "apt-get install gcc" ?
<rudiz> you have to use the wiki i pointed u to ,Chromin
<sethk> gary_, the kernel sources can be installed with synaptic
<Jowi> gary, search synaptic for "kernel-source" and you will get a list of which are available.
<tristan> Chromin : OK. Do you know how to use the command "cd" to change of directory?
<tonyyarusso> The_Isle_of_Mark: Thanks.
<Chromin> wiki?
<Juhaz> giga, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<sklav> Chromin, you need to enable universe in apt sources
<Chromin> okay.. lost again.
<sethk> gary_, you probably need kernel headers as well (or possibly only headers, but you need headers)
<Chromin> and rudiz. my browzer is once again not letting me got o pages
<tristan> sklav: he downloaded the .deb so it might be beter to install the .deb he downloaded. We will modify his deposit after...
<Chromin> how do i enable universe?
<gary_> I dont know how to do that
<mannyman> Hi everyone !
<Chromin> okay lost again.. lol
<tristan> Chromin : OK. Do you know how to use the command "cd" to change of directory?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: uname -r returned 2.6.12-9-386.  Do you have another idea for my error?
<rudiz> install epiphany-browser then
<giga> Juhaz, ok man its installed
<mannyman> where can I set Ubuntu to mount my NTFS partition as UTF-8 readable ?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, does ls /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386 show a build directory?
<Chromin> no tristan i do not
<rudiz> sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<sethk> mannyman, you can either mount is by hand with an option, or add the option to /etc/fstab
<syndicate> hi - can anyone help me to install newsgrab? it's a gdesklet that comes with 3 .script files. should i copy / run these?
<mjr> mannyman, add an "iocharset=utf-8" option (separated with commas if other options are present) to the /etc/fstab entry
<tonyyarusso> sethk: No.
<gary_> Is this all done with synaptic?
<asderty> @search Firefox
<htet> Can anyone tell me how can I make my ubuntu authenticate against NIS?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: It has other things in it; it's not empty, but no build.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, do you have a /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386 directory?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Yes.
<rudiz> Chromin, try epiphany
<Jowi> gary_: yes. start synaptic and click search. type in "kernel-source" and press ok. choose which source you want and install it.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, ok, you were typing when I was asking  :)
<Jowi> !kernelsource
<ubotu> I heard kernelsource is apt-get install linux-source-<your kernel version>
<mannyman> mjr, there are "sets" - it seems in - the fstab file separated by tabs. In which one do I put the command ?
<Jowi> !kernel
<sethk> tonyyarusso, try reinstalling the kernel image
<giga> Juhaz, im getting this
<giga> Juhaz, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/454154
<tristan> Chromin : OK. This is quite simple. cd stands for change directory. You have t type cd name_of_the_directory
<tonyyarusso> sethk: I can just do that as sudo apt-get install linux-image, right?
<gary_> Jowi it says it is already installed. Do I just do it again? Sorry for being so ignorant
<Jowi> gary_: what is already installed? be precise
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Plus architecture.
<Chromin> okay what directory do i put in it?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: And version.
<tristan> Chromin : try what rudiz says
<Juhaz> giga, doesn't really say anything about WHY make failed...
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I don't remember the exact apt-get syntax, I'm lazy and use synaptic.  but that sounds good
<sklav> is nptl implemented in ubuntu ?
<tristan> In terminal type : sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<giga> Juhaz, is there a way for me to get it working with WPA?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Will I then need to reboot before it takes effect?
<gary_> It says ,in the column installed, that it is installed. It says the installed version is 2.6..........
<sethk> giga, might be a permissions think.  did you try it with sudo
<spiderbatdad> some please help
<Jowi> gary_: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29
<sethk> tonyyarusso, not in this case because you are only looking for build files
<flibble> Can anyone help me - I've been playing with ubuntu live on my work laptop and its been great, would like to install on personal laptop but it does not have a cd drive - its running an old debian which i installed with a boot from dos command line followed by network install - can i do anything similar? Any chance of exporting install cd over nfs from another box?
<mannyman> How can I make NTFS partitions mountable (or readable actually) by normal user accounts ?
<giga> Juhaz, yes
<Chromin> no such directory
<coz> hello all again
<sethk> tonyyarusso, and you are already running that kernel, right?
<afd_> hi! I'm using dapler and I can't access the gnome menus. They open, and then dissapear. Anyone gets this as well?
<Jowi> gary_: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<coz>  OK guys I am getting bored give me a few off the wall aps that work in ubuntu to play with
<orkin> Ubuntu will not detect my Conexant E93908 modem
<Jowi> coz: inkscape
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Yes.
<coz> got it
<gary_> Ok, thanks. I'll try that. Thanks for your help!!
<mcphail> coz: Blender
<tristan> Chromin :  were you able to install epiphany?
<coz> Got that too
<sethk> tonyyarusso, then reboot shouldn't be necessary.  In any event, let's see if it works.  Although I have build, and that is all I did, so it should work
<Jowi> coz: e17
<spiderbatdad> help please
<coz> e17 ooo what's that???
<coz> spiderbatdad what;s the problem
<spiderbatdad> want to install tar.bz2
<Chromin> no hold on. let me try
<spiderbatdad> have it in folder extracted
<mannyman> How can I make NTFS partitions mountable (or readable actually) by normal user accounts ?
<Jowi> coz: the new enlightenment: www.get-e.org
<mjr> mannyman, add "user" to the mount options I mentioned
<coz> ] ok guys spiderbat dad needs help here give him a hand at installinga tar.bz2
<trappist> mannyman: mount with umask=0 and/or uid=1000
<henk> I want to burn some mp3's to cd what is the easiest way to do that with ubuntu
<coz> enlightenment I will try
<mannyman> mjr, there are "sets" - it seems in - the fstab file separated by tabs. In which one do I put the command ?
<mjr> mannyman, that for user-mountable, user-readable would be umask=0 as that guy said
<Jowi> coz: tar xzvf name.tar.bz2
<Chromin> okay.. where do i get epiphany?
<mjr> mannyman, the fourth column is for options
<trappist> Jowi: the 'user' option lets mortal users *mount* the filesystem, not access it
<spiderbatdad> tried
<tonyyarusso> sethk: On a side note while I do that, what is the difference between 386, 586, and 686 as architectures?  It has seemed somewhat ambiguous in some things I've run into, and I'm honestly not entirely sure of what mine is.
<tristan> Chromin : type in terminal "sudo apt-get install epiphany" without quotes
<Jowi> trappist: huh?
<spiderbatdad> has the folder open and tar extracted
<coz> ok that didn't work for spiderbatdad
<rudiz> epiphany-browser, Chromin
<coz> what is the file you are trying to install?
<spiderbatdad> ./configure not recognized
<spiderbatdad> gyach
<coz> where did you get it?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: No build directory after an apt reinstall.
<spiderbatdad> webcam for yahoo
<mannyman> trappist, mjr, thanks guys
<Jowi> what is gyack that everyone is trying to install lately? what is that?
<rudiz> sudo apt-get install epipany-browser
<Chromin> where do i dl epiphany?
<rudiz> epiphany*
<spiderbatdad> build essential cvs and subversion all installed
<tristan> Chromin : type in terminal "sudo apt-get install epiphany" without quotes
<spiderbatdad> ok
<tristan> Chromin : it will download it and install it automatically
<Chromin> says cant find pachage
<mannyman> How do I get Ubuntu to use "snapshot" (development) repositories as sources for updates/upgrades ?
<Jowi> tristan: epiphany is a game. epiphany-browser should be the correct one
<Chromin> no dling now
<tristan> Jowi : OK
<coz> spiderbatdad http://tl.linux.org.ph/~xenos/debian/gyach-enhanced/
<Chromin> nvm*
<spiderbatdad> building dependacy tree done!
<CKD> hallo
<tristan> Chromin : type in terminal "sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser" without quotes
<coz> it is a deb file easy to install
<CKD> spricht hier jemand deutsch ?
<rudiz> Chromin epiphany-browser not epiphany
<coz> download the .deb file
<Chromin> thank you. its dl and installing now
<spiderbatdad> 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Chromin> okay it dled and installed it
<coz> spiderbatdad there is a.deb file for that app
<Chromin> now what?
<spiderbatdad> what does that mean
<tristan> Now you should be able to run it with "epiphany-browser" in terminal
<mannyman> How do I get Ubuntu to use "snapshot" (development) repositories as sources for updates/upgrades (as listed in http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu) ?
<rudiz> go to the wikipage and look for "Find Page"
<jbroome> spiderbatdad: you're completly uptodate
<coz> you can install the deb file without all the make
<spiderbatdad> thank you very much I'll try to use it
<rudiz> Chromin and give: opera browser
<coz> i assume you know how to install the .deb files??
<spiderbatdad> no
<spiderbatdad> i know nothing
<coz> OK put it in the home directory
<sklav> dpkg -i package-name.deb
<spiderbatdad> how to put it in home dir?
<ULffuntu> hello, is anybody here pretty knowlegable about iptables & chains?
<orkin> Ubuntu will not detect my Conexant E93908 modem
<coz> then in the termial sudo dpkg -i first part of the file and hit tab to complete the name
<Chousuke> spiderbatdad: just download it and save it to your homedir
<rudiz> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<tristan> Chromin : do you have the internet working now without freezing...?
<coz> in other words put in gyach then hit tab it will complete the package name
<coz> then hit enter
<coz> so it would look like this
<spiderbatdad> from Home dir?
<sklav> what is gyach?
<Chromin> let me try. give me a few mins
<coz> dpkg -i gyach
<giga> can anyone help me with ipw2200?
<spiderbatdad> webcam for yahoo
<coz> then hit tab and enter
<spiderbatdad> ok but to move it to Home...what?
<mannyman> How do I get Ubuntu to use "snapshot" (development) repositories as sources for updates/upgrades (as listed in http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu) ?
<coz> put the word guach in browser it will give definition
<spiderbatdad> chmod Home?
<giga> can anyone help me with ipw2200?
<coz> just cut and paste in to home directory
<Jowi> bbl
<spiderbatdad> ok
<coz> the open terminal
<coz> then
<coz> make sure you have the .deb file in hime directory
<coz> home
<orkin> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to detect my Conexant E93908 modem
<mannyman> mjr, How do I get Ubuntu to use "snapshot" (development) repositories as sources for updates/upgrades (as listed in http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu) ?
<spiderbatdad> cd /home?
<coz> Ksnapshot?
<spiderbatdad> cd /home
<spiderbatdad> opps
<coz> no you don't have to cd home
<rudiz> mannyman, change the version name in breezy in the repos
<mannyman> rudiz, to what
<Juhaz> giga, there's a bit more recent wpa info in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90450, however, there's no way to know in what condition your ipw2200 drivers are and how to restore them if you've followed the other one half way trough...
<mannyman> ?
<coz> in the terminal just type dpkg -i gyach then hit the tab button and then the enter button
<rudiz> what v are u running now?
<spiderbatdad> dpkg -1 gyach
<Latina> hry
<coz> no i
<Latina> HEy
<coz> not l
<PerryJr> hey
<Latina> wasup?
<mannyman> rudiz, breeazy
<rudiz> mannyman. which version are u running now?
<sklav> spiderbatdad, dpkg -i  like in irvine
<PerryJr> nttn much.. just doing that stupid journal entry..
<mannyman> rudiz, breeazy
<Latina> lol
<PerryJr> tell ppl around you to get on this chat
<coz> make sure it is dpkg -i not -l
<spiderbatdad> sudo right?
<Bushito> i was updating ubuntu and got multiple errors with synaptic how can i see what errors i got??
<Chromin> okay it seems to work. i went to about 10 pages and it did not freeze
<coz> yes unless you go in as root
<T-One|afk> question: does grub treat the drive its installed on as HD0?
<rudiz> go to the sources.list and in every line change breezy in dapper
<Latina> they wont want to the to good
<coz> here's what it should look like before yo it enter
<PerryJr> lol
<PerryJr> goody goodies
<Latina> plus ther is noone here around to tell
<dave_> spiderbatdad: dpkg -i like install
<Latina> they all losers
<spiderbatdad> error in processing
<mannyman> rudiz, where is sources;.list located ?
<coz> dpkg -i gyach-cnhanced_1.0.7-1_i386.deb
<spiderbatdad> canot accesss archive
<coz> sorry enhanced
<royce> i am able to mount windows shares, but I am unable to access them through the filesystem, like through programs, any ideas?
<rudiz> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rudiz> in terminal type that ,mannyman
<tonyyarusso> Still having trouble with make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. error after kernel reinstall.
<coz> look again
<mannyman> rudiz, thanks
<Dr_Willis> royce,  they are getting mounted as owned by root. type "!ntfs" and read the bots link
<mannyman> any good sources you recommend ?
<rudiz> mannyman and delete the cdrom line
<spiderbatdad> what folder should I be in now?
<coz>  sudo dpkg -i gyach-enhanced_1.0.7-2_i386.deb
<spiderbatdad> ok
<royce> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<coz> no folder in terminal
<alexisc> yva?
<mannyman> rudiz, ok, any good sources you recommend ?
<Latina> ya
<alexisc> oh ok good
<Latina> lol
<coz> did you donwload the .deb file from the source I gave you?
<rudiz> wait
<michellel> sup
<PerryJr> wassup alexis
<spiderbatdad> me?
<Latina> ntmu ?
<coz> Yess
<worklez> q
<Latina> wasup alexis?
<spiderbatdad> no what source?
<coz> apiderbatdad did you download the .deb file
<michellel> huh
<alexisc> nothingmuch this stupi hing
<Latina> this is so confusin lol
<michellel> lol
<PerryJr> haha
<orkin> Can anyone here help me getting ubuntu to detect my modem?
<PerryJr> what number are you guys on?
<PerryJr> on the journal thingie
<tylerp> hi
<alexisc> 2 haha
<Xtreme984> what's a GDM Theme?
<tristan> Chromin : do you have the internet working now without freezing...?
<Latina> hey
<coz> here is the url again    http://tl.linux.org.ph/~xenos/debian/gyach-enhanced/
<PerryJr> what number are you guys on?
<Latina> Perry wut number you on ?
<coz> download the .deb file
<Latina> lol
<tylerp> okay
<michellel> im on like 4
<alexisc> wat you on yva?
<PerryJr> i'm on number 4.. i dont know what to put
<PerryJr> TELL ME
<Latina> hahaha iam on like  lol
<alexisc> godi dunno not there yet
<Latina> !
<ubotu> Latina: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tristan> Xtreme984 : the desktop theme lile window borders, icons, fonts used in menus...
<Latina> 1
<michellel> stuck on #4
<tylerp> wat the hell
<michellel> ughhh
<Xtreme984> tristan, thanks, just found some kool ones
<alexisc> ihate sittingnearthefront
<michellel> teehee
<Xtreme984> tristan, how do I install those then?
<spiderbatdad> ok be back...thanks coz
<tristan> Xtreme984 : go to www.gnome-look.org for a lot
<ledh> Hey ppl!! How are ya?? --->Can anyone help me on how to update Open Office?
<alexisc> ill brb needa get somework done
<rudiz> mannyman, only use the archive ones...no backports
<Xtreme984> tristan, I know, that's where I found cool ones... but I need install instructs
<coz> Ok guys start naming off the wall apps that work in ubuntu I am BORED!
<Latina> wats up ?
<michellel> boredom
<tylerp> wat the hell
<rudiz> the official ubuntu ones only,mannyman
<tylerp> okay
<mannyman> rudiz, thanks
<tristan> Xtreme984 : download the archive, open the theme manager (System, Preferences, Theme) and drag and drop the archive in the window and that's all
<rudiz> :)
<Xtreme984> ah ok
<Latina> PERYY HELP ME!!!!!!!!!
* Xtreme984 is linux noobie
<Dr_Willis> Constructo :P
<testmachine> nothing wrong with linux noobies
<testmachine> and whats a noob
<testmachine> i dont believe in the word noob
<testmachine> :)
<Dr_Willis> and xspringgies :P -- not sure if they are in the repos however.
<coz> is anyone here an expert?????
<royce> Dr_Willis: "No usable windows/mac partitions found"
* testmachine is *nix administrator
<testmachine> :P
<michellel> wut number u on?
<juliad> alexic??
<tristan> Anyone; is there a program that is nice to edit gdm themes without going into the files?
<rudiz> mannyman , sudo update
<juliad> alexis
<coz> I like doof better than noob because i am one
<tristan> like changing fonts colors and so on....
<testmachine> tristan: gdmsetup?
<tylerp> mitchel u online
<rudiz> manny, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alexisc> haha backk
<mannyman> rudiz, you mean apt-get update ?
<juliad> sme here
<rudiz> after you made the changes
<mitchellm> hello
<Latina> PERRY hurri up
<coz> hello michellm
<Latina> PERYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rudiz> "sudo apt-get update"
<michellel> wuts perry doin?
<tristan> testmachine : well no because it doesnot allow you to modify the current theme you are using
<mitchellm> shut up perry
<tylerp> yup
<alexisc> omg this is so stupid
<rudiz> after that sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<testmachine> tristan: then you have to go into the config files
<juliad> who is on??
<tylerp> ur online nowmitch
<testmachine> tristan: but config files arent really difficult
<Latina> AWWW PERYY
<juliad> i no
<mitchellm> no
<testmachine> tristan: when you read you will get it
<mitchellm> no
<orkin> c'mon guys, I know you know how, how do I get ubuntu to detect my modem
<pont> is there a 64bit smp kernel image i can get for ubuntu
<testmachine> orkin: what kind of modem?
<tristan> testmachine : yes I know but you have to find the html colors for every colors you want to be displayed...
<william> How do I alter how Linux copies?
<mitchellm> suck my dik
<michellel> haha
<coz> orkin i can't helo you with this one but someone here can comon guys give him a hand
<tylerp> lol
<william> I don't like how it copies when you high-lite
<Latina> no thx
<testmachine> tristan: there are enough sites with "html colors"
<coz> more apps more apps
<juliad> alexic
<juliad> yva
<mitchellm> hello im back
<Latina> yes
<mcphail> coz: povray
<michellel> wow
<tylerp> lo
<Latina> this is YVAMARA
<coz> tried it
<tylerp> lol
<ledh> I've tried sudo apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade... nothing works... I want to upgrade to the new OpenOffice2!!! Help!! >.<
<tylerp> quit quiting it
<mitchellm> lol
<mitchellm> lo
<g47o> ara comprimir uso el gestor de archivadore?
<Latina> michelle wuts the answer for number thre?????
<tylerp> so many people here
<g47o> para comprimir uso el gestor de archivadores?
<spiderbatdad> coz!
<tristan> Is the splach screen is the screen that is displayed when booting?
<coz> yeah spiderbatdad
<Latina> ALEXIS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<testmachine> orkin: ?
<alexisc> Yvaaaa!
<spiderbatdad> got the deb package now I've got two packages
<rudiz> ledh: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<testmachine> orkin: what kind of modem do you have?
<Latina> wuts the answer for number three?
<sethk> orkin, try modprobe
<orkin> Conexant E93908 modem
<spiderbatdad> haha
<coz> well you just need the .deb package
<michellel> more like wuts the answer for number 4
<orkin> internal of course
<Latina> no number three
<spiderbatdad> it on desktop
<PerryJr> dammit.. cause of you yva i'm on number 2 now when i was on 4
<orkin> modprobe?
<coz> copy it into the home
<spiderbatdad> 10/4
<ledh> and how can i uninstall the old one?
<testmachine> orkin: is it usb?
<coz> spiderbatdad then open terminal
<Latina> IAM SORRI
<Latina> :(
<PerryJr> GUYS WHAT DID YOU PUT ON NUMBER 3? i'm too lazy to do it myslef cause of yva..
<rudiz> ledh, overwirtingg it
<coz> spiderbatdad do you have root password/
<Latina> IAM SORRI :( L(
<Latina> :(
<PerryJr> lol
<Latina> :(
<PerryJr> it's ok
<ledh> I dunno how! I'm a newby here... sorry! :'(
<CarinArr> what's with the caps
<spiderbatdad> yes
<Latina> i feel so bad now
<orkin> no, its old fashioned
<Latina> :(
<stephaniea> bea?
<coz> good then do su root and putin your password
<Latina> iam so sorri pery
<testmachine> orkin: http://linuxant.com/drivers
<mitchellm> shut up PERRY
<PerryJr> sorry for the caps
<tanner> hey
<stephaniea> hey
<Latina> SORRY PERRY
<Latina> hey tanner
<PerryJr> DONT TELL ME TO SHUTUP MITCHELL
<kenkku^> hello, I got a motherboard with nforce2 chipset, tried to install the drivers by nvidia and they didn't install (something about kernel source or modules? I can get the accurate error message later) and I need to reinstall the default drivers.. I got breezy
<tylerp_> i'am back
<tanner> the teache5r is right behind me
<tanner> lol
<tylerp_> lol
<Latina> hahahahah
<rudiz> just do what i told u ,ledh
<michellel> haha
<Latina> lol
<ledh> okis! n_n
<tomdubya> wow busy
<PerryJr> lmao
<mitchellm> no she isnt
<Latina> SORRY PERRU
<tylerp_> everyone is like online
<Pablo> o.O
<PerryJr> hey BEA
<Latina> PERRY
<stephaniea> BEAAA
<tanner> hiiiiiiiii bea
<PerryJr> I SED IT"S OK!!
<michellel> perru?
<rudiz> edh u donot have to uninstall it
<stephaniea> bea
<beatrizb> omg heyy
<Latina> PERRY iam SO SORRI
<stephaniea> bea
<stephaniea> haha
<tanner> lol shes right beside me
<tristan> bye everyone
<CarinArr> kenkku^ you need to install the kernel headers
<stephaniea> okay hey
<PerryJr> why are you guys saying peru
<Latina> SOORRI PERRY
<tylerp_> bye
<PerryJr> OK
<PerryJr> I KNOW
<PerryJr> SHUTUP
<stephaniea> beaa
<testmachine> orkin: http://linuxant.com/drivers for when you didnt saw it
<stephaniea> talkkk
<kenkku^> CarinArr: how? :P
<testmachine> becouse all the chaos here
<tomdubya> have quick hopefully easy ??
<Latina> SRRRI PERRRI
<testmachine> shit hey
<testmachine> too much chaos
<beatrizb> yea..
<testmachine> please stay on topic people
<stephaniea> bea
<PerryJr> i'm sorry latina.. i'm sorry
<PerryJr> i'm sorry
<Latina> PERU I SAD IAM  RELLI SORRI
<PerryJr> i'm sorry
<CarinArr> kenkku^ go to synaptic, search for kernel, it should come up there
<beatrizb> steph.. what?
<PerryJr> i'm sorry
<michellel> wth?
<Latina> SRRI
<testmachine> this is an support channel
<Latina> SORRI
<stephaniea> what number are you on bea
<HappyFool> testmachine: no ops around, alas
<Latina> PERRY IAMS SO SORRI
<Xtreme984> >_<
<PerryJr> oh this is a support shannel?
<Latina> SORRI
<ledh> hmmm... where can i find a whole list of the commands when using the console...
<ya> hello
<Latina> SORRI
<testmachine> HappyFool: thats fucked up in this kind of situations
<beatrizb> 9.
<royce> i have some windows shares mounted, i guess as root, the wiki I was directed about automounting didn't get me anywhere, any ideas
<spiderbatdad> authentication failure!
<Latina> SORRI
<Xtreme984> still got no partition magic
<tanner> hey
<kenkku^> CarinArr: but I don't have the Internet now.. the LAN card isn't working
<testmachine> ledh: moment
<ledh> I need a guide... like... Linux for Dummies! xDDD
<stephaniea> this is weird lol
<Latina> PERU IAM RELI SORRI
<tylerp_> watthe hell
<testmachine> idaho45: i have an beginners course
<tanner> lol
<testmachine> ledh: even
<PerryJr> YEAH I KNOW!!
<tomdubya> i am in the middle of network install it seems to be stalled at 6%  but df shows data still getting written is this normal?
<michellel> im sooo lost
<beatrizb> lol
<CarinArr> ack kenkku, that happened to me too.. same thing nvidia drivers messed it up
<tanner> hi perry
<Latina> SORRI PERRY
<coz> spiderbatdad!
* robotgeek would like to take the opportunity to remind everyone to remain ontopic
<PerryJr> hi tanner
<michellel> yva shut up
<tylerp_> ok
<Latina> PERRI IAM SORRI
<beatrizb> whoa... isnt tanner hot? steph
<PerryJr> lmao
<CarinArr> kenkku do you still have your ubuntu cd? cause it should be on there
<tanner> whos latina
<stephaniea> ew mitchell die
<spiderbatdad> auth. failure
<beatrizb> hahahahahaha
<PerryJr> yeah shutup
<stephaniea> haha yeah totally bea
<coz> no way!
<Xtreme984> testmachine: you got that beginnner's course in a document???
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<stephaniea> hahah
<PerryJr> i'll just do it at home dont worry about it
<spiderbatdad> si
<tomdubya> sorry if this is the wrong place or time ....
<tanner> whos latine
<tylerp_> is mitchell still online
<coz> show me what you typed in to the terminal
<PerryJr> i like cheeeeeeeeese
<Latina> I SAID I WAS SORRI DOT HAVE TO BE ALL MEAN TO ME NOW
<rudiz> http://ubuntulinux.org
<mitchellm> tyler is my bitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tylerp_> iva mara
<testmachine> ledh: http://puscii.squat.net/docs/pxii-cursus/index.html
<tanner> whooos latina
<Amaranth> Hi.
<tylerp_> wat the fuk
<spiderbatdad> su root <password>
<tylerp_> no
<Latina> Yvamara
<coz> right
<PerryJr> mitchell shush
<tylerp_> u whore
<testmachine> ledh: thats an basic linux course
<PerryJr> youguys shush
<testmachine> ledh: all command line :)
<michellel> snaaap
<coz> then a failure?
<robotgeek> Amaranth: look :)
<Amaranth> robotgeek: Start naming names, too many for me. :)
<mitchellm> hold my pock BITCH
<Latina> IAMSORRI\
<spiderbatdad> then password: then <password>
<maino82> does anyone have any recommendations/preferences as to a vnc server to use?
<ledh> Thanks! TestMachine!! You rock!
<PerryJr> I KNOW
<stephaniea> e wmitchelll go away
<PerryJr> I KNOW
<coz> then failure
* mitchellm was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<PerryJr> I KNOW
<HappyFool> Amaranth: Latina, mitchellm, PerryJr for starters
<PerryJr> IKNOW
<spiderbatdad> yes
<testmachine> ledh: no problem hehe
<Latina> SSORRI
<coz> ok
<PerryJr> AND I DONT FORGIVE YOU ANYMORE
<robotgeek> tylerp:
<coz>  tyep
<Latina> IAM SO SORRI
<ledh> and... i have another Q...
<ledh> n_n
<coz> sudo passwd root
<spiderbatdad> I'm not a twerp
<coz> it will ask for a root pasword
<tanner> im borededeed
<tomdubya> well hell i guess i hit it at playtime
<spiderbatdad> j/k
<stephaniea> theres too many people
<paul__> Hello... Does anyone know how to use Spamassassin (or other Filters) on IMAP accounts in Evolution?
<CarinArr> stupid annoying children's playtime at that
<orkin> thnx
<Amaranth> HappyFool: Lets see if they settle a bit.
<mannyman> rudiz, thanks
<kenkku^> CarinArr: check msg?
<Latina> now iam going to bother you the entire day saying iam sorri
<tanner> ya but ur gay
<beatrizb> wwhoa. whos on this thing?
<coz> is there a way to private here
<stephaniea> everyone.
<stephaniea> haha
<william> How do I run the kill cursor in Gnome?
<PerryJr> would someone like to meet me in new york?
<neighborlee> tanner, that kind of talk is not allowed here
<robotgeek> tanner: keep it on topic
<Amaranth> coz: /msg <nick> message
<tanner> ya
<Latina> I WOULD
<tanner> in the baq alley
<PerryJr> yeah tanner keep it on topic
<william> Just ignore him.
<Latina> lol
<CarinArr> kenkku^ you need to use a registered nickname.. i'm not getting anything from you
<Latina> PERRY IAM SO SRRI (L)
<PerryJr> ok tanner get a life.. nerds onli =D
<beatrizb> nvm the only people i know that are on..are like perry, yva steph,and tanner all thee other names are whack
<LoPMX> where can i download Enlightenment Engage from?
<LoPMX> and how can i install it?
<beatrizb> hahah
<alexisc> omg this is retarded
<ledh> hmmm... i have a USB port conection to access internet... but i can't use it... is there a way i can activate it? or something?
<Amaranth> PerryJr, Latina, tanner: Please stop.
<tomdubya> well thanks anyway but i got other things to do
<PerryJr> ok sorry
<tanner> oooooo
<kenkku^> CarinArr: ok then: do I just add the cd as a repository?
<Latina> HAHAHAHA
<michellel> lol
<tanner> shoot
<michellel> bahaha
<tylerp_> i'am bak
<Amaranth> I'm starting to think they are bots.
<PerryJr> i will stop now..
<tylerp_> perry
<coz> spiderbatdad
<spiderbatdad> awesome Unix password updated successfully
<Jowi> LoPMX: have a look at www.get-e.org
<michellel> bots?
<robotgeek> Amaranth: :)
<michellel> wth?
<tylerp_> watdid iva do to u
<Latina> MI BAD
<mannyman> I'm currently getting errors using cipherfunk.org in repository sources
<PerryJr> but i am lonli and i have no friends, i just wanna make some here
<neighborlee> o_0
<coz> good now type this
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=michelle@*.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Amaranth
* michellel was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<mahangu> Amaranth, or just really dumb pre pubescants
<CarinArr> kenkku, normally it's already added
<beatrizb> omgad heyy alexis
<coz> dpkg -i gyach
<Latina> i dont have a mother
<testmachine> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Latina@*.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Amaranth
* Latina was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<testmachine> nice
<Afief> What is Ubuntu's advantage over other Linux distros? such as Fedora for example
<coz> make sur it is an i not anl
<tylerp_> the hell
<coz> hit the tab key
<testmachine> Amaranth: good job
<stephaniea> alexis os here?
<kenkku^> CarinArr: ok, I'll go check it, thanks
<tanner> theres alot of pps
<Yvonne> Amaranth: they are all on the same ip just ban it :D
<CarinArr> kenkku, sorry my fault, it's not kernel-headers, it's linux-headers
<gorak> Hi folks, could someone help me with a wee problem? I've upgraded to Breezy on my iBook G4 - all OK except my windows manager is now xfce and I'd like gnome back. Can't find .xinitrc which I figure should have the settings for what to launch... any ideas anyone?
<coz>  then the enter
<PerryJr> cya all
<mahangu> Afief, there are many
<Amaranth> Yvonne: bots then
<Yvonne> there's 8 of 'em
<stephaniea> BEA
<ledh> I love the Linux pinguine!! *0*
<robotgeek> Amaranth: you showed up in time
<stephaniea> wanna leave?
<tanner> same here
<beatrizb> steph
<stephaniea> yes
<mannyman> I'm currently getting errors using cipherfunk.org in repository sources, Anyone ?
<spiderbatdad> require super user privs.
<stephaniea> bea
<stephaniea> lets leave
<tylerp_> mrs warren was coming
<tanner> no
<coz> something is up here
<tanner> shes left
<coz> type here what you typed into the terminal
<stephaniea> byee
<beatrizb> um yea.. omg lets go to a different chat room kay? come to my desk illtell you how
<beatrizb> lol
<HappyFool> Afief: maybe we could discuss relative merits of distros in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<stephaniea> okay
<stephaniea> cyaa
<tanner> nooooo
<spiderbatdad> sudo= no such file or dir
<robotgeek> Yvonne: just name then, Amaranth hasn't has the pleasure of their conversation
<beatrizb> hashaha
<coz> no no you are in the terminal right?
<pont> anyone know how to get SMP working in ubutnu
<tylerp_> mitchell is a bitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> That should settle it.
<Yvonne> yup Amaranth
<spiderbatdad> right home folder
* misfit_toy applauds
<william> Amaranth, thanks
<coz> un der root
<CarinArr> kenkku, i'm not sure whether you need to install the "kernel-source" one as well..
<william> Now I want help
<rudiz> mannyman i told u to se only official ubuntu repos
<spiderbatdad> no
<Jowi> gorak: guessing you should put "exec /usr/bin/gnome-wm" in /home/username/.xsession
<LOQUiLLO_> hello everyone
<coz> su root
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=Latina@*.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=michelle@*.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Amaranth
<rudiz> use*
<spiderbatdad> but used sudo cmd
<gorak> cheers Jowi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<spiderbatdad> ok
<Afief> How can i get the programs contained in Edbuntu into my Ubuntu system?
<mannyman> rudiz, I meant now 1 (currently)
<coz> now dpkg -i
<coz> gyach
<coz> hit the tab
<william> Can anyon hear me?
<coz> then enter
* Amaranth goes back to school work
<madboar> NO
<rudiz> whats the problem?
<erUSUL> pont, install an smp aware kernel
<Amaranth> Just call if you need me. :)
<HappyFool> william: yip
<tonyyarusso> Afief: They're listed in Synaptic.
<mannyman> rudiz, I haven't switched yet
<william> I felt like I was being ignored
<rudiz> ok
<Jowi> gorak: might be /usr/bin/gnome-session in replacement for gnome-wm, but not sure
<spiderbatdad> dpkg -i gyach
<william> Anyways, how do I run the kill cursor in Gnome?
<coz> hit tab
<mannyman> rudiz, I think it's authentication ?
<william> I want to kill a window.
<neighborlee> has anyone else seeing the gnome panel bug whereby some menus are displayed with an arror at top or bottom suggesting it can't fit them all in in one display ??
<coz> then enter
<pont> erUSUL, will I have to compile it
<pont> or, is there an image ?
<HappyFool> william: you can start a terminal and run xkill
<Xenguy> william: xkill  ?
<coz> hit tab first then enter
<william> thanks
<Diedura> hi everyone
<william> New question, how do I configure 4.1 stereo?
<HappyFool> william: or you can right-click the panel (bar at the top), choose add to panel and look for the 'Force quit' applet
<rudiz> i cant help u with tjis one, mannyman
<Diedura> can somebody help me with ndiswrapper?
<spiderbatdad> errors encounterd while processing
<spiderbatdad> cannot access archive
<gorak> Thanks Jowi, I'll try both! Cheers!
<Jowi> !tell Diedura about ndiswrapper
<coz> OK open the home folder at under places
<william> I have 4.1 speakers, but the only way to support it is through a convoluted setup using Jack.
<erUSUL> pont, no there are a few in repos just search for them
<mannyman> rudiz, for PLF I got instruction on their site for the same error but not cipherfunk.org !?
<spiderbatdad> ok
<HappyFool> william: try running alsamixer in the terminal; otherwise i don't know
<royce> im using breezy, i need help mounting windows shares, so they can be accessed through programs
<mannyman> rudiz, what is the problem ? I thought this was public source ?
<coz> Look to see if the package is in that folder
<spiderbatdad> gyach folder and unopened deb package in there
<brosiooz> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/454203  i get this when i connect my webcam to my pc the module ov511 is loaded correctly, anyone could help ?
<coz> ok go to terminal again
<william> I don't even like running Linux on a regular basis, but I accidently deleted Windows, and I only have an upgrade CD.
<spiderbatdad> ok
<Jowi> william: alsamixer should have options for Surround, Center and LFE if you have the correct driver for your card.
<william> Yes, it does
<coz> type su root
<coz> enter password
<william> But the sliders don't seem to do anything.
<spiderbatdad> ok
<coz> dpkg -i gyach hit tab then enter
<HappyFool> coz: you are aware we usually use sudo in ubuntu ?
<Absenth> in Breezy, if I use the connect to server function to join a windows share on a domain, where does that get mounted to?  (looking for a path)
<coz> I don't use sudo
<HappyFool> coz: ubuntu does ;)
<Absenth> I see the link on the desktop, but I can't determine what the path to that is.
<jbroome> Absenth: /media i believe
<coz> I sdon't
<spiderbatdad> no good
<MasterTsunami> why not?
<coz> something is up with the package then
<HappyFool> *rolls eyes*
<MasterTsunami> out of curiousity
<HappyFool> su won't work unless root has been enabled
<coz> if you type the entire name it might hellp
<sethk> Absenth, right click it and choose properties, see where it is
<coz>  dpkg -i gyach...................degb
<coz> deb
<spiderbatdad> cannot access archive (--install): no such file or dir errors were encoutered
<Absenth> sethk "on the desktop"
<mannyman> Anyone know how I can get authorized for Cipherfunk multimedia packages (cipherfunk.org) ?
<Jowi> william: only got stereo speaker setup here so i can not test its functionality
<coz> then the package is corrupt try to download it gain
<Absenth> sethk not exactly the kind of path I'm looking for :)
<coz> delete the ones you have i home folder
<spiderbatdad> what about this deb package
<hawking_away> when I do apt-get update I get this error " GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: "  Is this repo down or can i fix this somehow?
<william> Jowi, ok, I guess I just enable the 3d function on the speaker set.
<coz> delete all the packages for gyach and download again
<coz> do you need the url?
<spiderbatdad> ok sure
<spiderbatdad> url?
<Xenguy> !gpgerr
<ubotu> somebody said gpgerr was a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<sethk> Absenth, I thought you wanted to know what directory it is in
<coz> http://tl.linux.org.ph/~xenos/debian/gyach-enhanced/
<coz> download the .deb file
<coz> let me do this to see if it works
<spiderbatdad> thanks Coz! super- hero
<Xenguy> hawking_away: may apply to your situation (not sure tho)
<sethk> Absenth, or where it is mounted
<Jowi> william: maybe you should also try to play a dvd in totem and choose 4.1 in the audio properties
<coz> Helo on let me install this
<mannyman> rudiz, why won't you help me ?!
<Absenth> seth_k, what I'm shooting for is to mount the windows share on our development web server, so I can use gftp to send the files to our production web server.  unfortunatly I can't figure out where the share got mounted to point the "local" side of gftp at.
<spiderbatdad> ok
<HappyFool> Xenguy: could also be hawking_away hasn't added Seveas' repo key; there's info on that at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<william> Jowi, I only care about my Ogg collection.
<Absenth> sethk, sorry, that was for you...  not seth_k
<mannyman> Rudiz, am I doing something wrong ?
<william> That may be moot though since they're in Stereo.
<coz> spiderbatda it is isntalling
* Jowi nods
<Xenguy> HappyFool: ahh, makes sense
<coz> so download that .deb file from the url I gave you
<Jowi> probably moot william, probably moot
<william> Jowi, I wish that they would port Foobar 2000 to Linux though.
<mannyman> rudiz, am I doing something wrong ?
<HappyFool> Absenth: if it is mounted somewhere, you should be able to find out where using the command 'mount' (maybe that's already been mentioned)
<Jowi> william: funny, never liked that app much myself :)
<rudiz> mannyman i donot have the expertise to help you with the new problem
<mannyman> rudiz, sorry
<mannyman> Anyone know how I can get authorized for Cipherfunk multimedia packages (cipherfunk.org) ?
<rudiz> sorry
<william> I use it for the plug-ins for the most part, they seem to have mroe power then WinAmp's apps, plus it's less clunky.
<HappyFool> Absenth: i have a feeling nautilus may do some sort of fake mounting (unless it's running as root?)
<Absenth> HappyFool, I suspect you're right....  which doesn't make my life any easier.
<rudiz> mannyman but i would not advise u to do a dist-upgrade..
<spiderbatdad> got it Coz
<Jowi> william: yeah, never liked winamp much either actually.. haha
<Absenth> HappyFool, I don't suppose you can point me at a nice "how to mount a windows share on a domain from ubuntu"  :)
<coz> OK now terminal
<coz> su root
<coz> password
<mannyman> rudiz, yes, I understand
<rudiz> devel of dapper is very young
<spiderbatdad> ok
<HappyFool> Absenth: if this is to be a permanent mount, the best is to add a mount entry to fstab
<coz> dpkg -i gyach hit tab then hit enter
<HappyFool> Absenth: standby...
<william> So what do YOU use jowi?:P
<spiderbatdad> says root@ubuntubill:/home#
<coz> I am trying to find the app after install hold on
<mannyman> rudiz, this is why I'm trying though other sources for breezy first
<rudiz> manny man it will break ur system now and then
<Jowi> william: rhythmbox's got everything i need!
<HappyFool> !tell Absenth about samba
<HappyFool> Absenth: check for messages from ubotu; that second link looks useful
<william> My unorganized 20 gig collection crashes rhythmbox.
<Jowi> william: ah, haha. ouch
<william> Or may be it just takes forever.
<GingerbreadMan> has anyone in here built the kernel with ieee80211 support?
<rudiz> take a look in  http://wiki.ubuntu.org
<william> Is it me or does the internet work better in Linux?
<Jowi> william: yeah, it is not fast adding 2gigs of music, that's for sure.
<william> 20 gigs
<coz> why are you suing this spiderbatdad
<spiderbatdad> suing?
<Jowi> william: only had to add 2gigs at a time luckily
<mannyman> rudiz, where ?
<coz> using this
<rudiz> whats ur native language?
<spiderbatdad> want webcam on yahoo chat
<william> Would rhythmbox work with my Iriver?
<spiderbatdad> gf lives 2 hours away
<coz> oh ok I am still tgrying to find tha app after install give me aminute
<^rob^> hi
<GingerbreadMan> so I'm trying to build the kernel with suspend2... and for some reason, ieee80211 doesn't want to build
<Absenth> HappyFool, Danke,  With any luck, it'll work.....
<Ng> william: not really, I have an iriver and I've yet to find a player that will easily sync stuff to it, so I just use rsync to copy everything across ;)
<GingerbreadMan> I get errors that say "No rule to make target"
<GingerbreadMan> any ideas?
<HappyFool> Absenth: cool. let us know if you have problems
<^rob^> is there any text tool to set which daemons to run on boot?
<Seveas> ^rob^, update-rc.d
<^rob^> ty
<coz> not coming up yet
<spiderbatdad> this isn't easy is it?
<coz> spiderbatdad why are you not using gaim?
<mannyman> rudiz, I can read technical English but the link gives blank ?!!!
<spiderbatdad> what else id there for yahoo
<rudiz> http://ubuntulinux.org
<coz> ther is yahoo id in gaim
<spiderbatdad> yahoo is in gaim
<gnomefreak> spiderbatdad,  most of the chat clients are multi clients
<coz> yes
<^rob^> Seveas: any other? - i was expecting on something like ntsysv - from other distros
<coz> open gaim
<spiderbatdad> no of them support webcam
<spiderbatdad> with linux
<Seveas> ^rob^, ntif
<Seveas> ^rob^, ntiKf
<coz> gaim supports webcam
<gnomefreak> spiderbatdad, i dont remember seeing any of them but gaim might
<william> How do I give RPM support to Ubunutu?
<Kyral> william: you don't
<spiderbatdad> thought gaim was a combo of all chats
<jbroome> alien, i think
<jbroome> or not
<Seveas> william, man alien
<n3trunner> the latest KDE, that has kopete says has support already for MSN and Yahoo webcams
<n3trunner> which is 3.5
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, that means exactly what it says.  There is no rule in the makefile to build whatever target you are giving it.  What target are you using?
<Kyral> You cannot use RPMs without modifying them
<coz> I have installed this gyach but can't seem to find it anywhere on the system other than read me file
<spiderbatdad> she has mac os x thats another issue of compatibility
<GingerbreadMan> sethk: it's supposed to be built as a kernel module
<Mitja> Can anyone help me please? I can't unmount reiserfs partition, it says device is busy.
<spiderbatdad> I got it from FSF originally...there were tons of files...none made sense to me
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, so?  What command are you running.  What target are you specifying?
<spiderbatdad> thanks for you time Coz...nice thing your doing helping the lost like me
<GingerbreadMan> make bzImage install modules modules_install
<Absenth> HappyFool, Kudos to you and whoever wrote that page....  Flawless :)
<freelove> i'll be formatting home....but i want to preserve my opera passwords & settings.....what do i do?????/
<GingerbreadMan> it doesn't seem to work if I try to build it into the kernel, either
<william> I feel stupid asking this
<william> How do you install Debian packages off of the HDD?
<zparta> hello, anyone know a good LVM howto on how to setup a concat software raid with it ?
<Kyral> william: sudo dpkg -i <path/to/file>
<n3trunner> dpkg
<zparta> i am using ubuntu 5.10
<freelove> william: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<william> Thanks
<Jowi> william: you mean that you want to REMOVE a package that you already installed with dpkg -i?
<william> Jowi, no
<Agrajag> freelove: copy ~/.opera somewhere
<gleesond> does anybody know of a good tutorial on how to get video drivers working?
<Kyral> gleesond: you mean like the ATI and NVidia drivers?
<gleesond> ATI
<Jowi> william: ok. looked funny when you said "off of the HDD" :)
<GingerbreadMan> gleesond: there are a lot of good HOWTOs on ubuntuforums.org
<freelove> Agrajag: and then? what to do after clean install? to get back everything.........
<Kyral> !Ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
* william slaps Jowi.:P
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, you can't get a "no rule to make target" when you do make bzImage modules modules_install install
<Kyral> gleesond: look what Ubotu saud
<gean> hi all !
<Agrajag> freelove: put it back where you found it.
* Jowi crashes into a bookcase, feeling dizzy
<william> Ugh
<GingerbreadMan> sethk: well believe it or not, I am
<william> Says I need to install the latest version of JRE
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, you gave them in the wrong order, by the way
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, did you configure first?
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, make xconfig or menuconfig or oldconfig?
<Kyral> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=468342&postcount=33 <--General Apt-Get Tutorial
<GingerbreadMan> sethk: yes, I did configure
<freelove> Agrajag: i tried that with gaim......but it never happened....gaim opened like as default:(
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, try the correct order, although it shouldn't matter
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, also, try one at a time so we can see which fails.  start with make bzImage
<kenkku> hello, back with the same problem, whoever who helped me, if you remember.. installed kernel headers (dunno if they were the right ones? it said kernel headers so I think :D) but still same..
<Agrajag> freelove: then you didn't put it back where you found it.
<GingerbreadMan> sethk: the order shouldn't matter, but trying just bzImage or modules is a good idea
<freelove> Agrajag: i did...str8 in my home dir
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, it shouldn't matter, but something is screwed up.
<Absenth> kenkku did you use apt, or synaptic to install your kernel headers?
<GingerbreadMan> sethk: make bzImage just screwed up
<oKtosiTe> Does anyone know a livecd with a built-in ftp server? It's urgent.
<kenkku> Absenth: synaptic
<GingerbreadMan> which is odd considering I just configured 802.11 support to be built as a module...
<gean> have a great problem : all my xterm-processes crash after some 20 - 40 seconds ... i can sometimes see some error message ... GLIB2.0 is inside ... before the window alert [ gnome-terminal crash ]  (or so) appers . Any1 has experienced the same problem? Can somebody please help me ?!
<coz> still checking spiderbatdad
<^rob^> hi
<Kyral> wow, mandriva cloak
<Kyral> nice
<^rob^> how can i set ubuntu to not sincronize clock any more?
<GingerbreadMan> hmm, I still get the same error even with make modules
<douglas> When I plug in an external usb drive sometimes I can't mount it because it doesn't exist in /dev/sd* ?
<GingerbreadMan> although now dealing with ieee80211_crypt.o
<Kyral> ^rob^: I think its in Time Settings someplace
<^rob^> on boot - i see syncronizing ntp clock ... clock.ubuntu.org?
<coz> can't get the .deb package for gyach to work on ubuntu on my system
<coz>  could me my system
<^rob^> Kyral: this system will be closed in a intranet - with no internet connection
<Kyral> ^rob^: ah
<^rob^> after i boot - it will stay a long to sync...
<Kyral> in that case it will just fail outright
<Kyral> nope
<Kyral> no internet conn it will faill off the bat
<kenkku> ^rob^: right click the clock, select adjust time & date
<Kyral> believe me I knwo :P
<^rob^> kenkku: set as server mode - no desktop there
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, I'd try a make clean.  If that doesn't work, a make distclean.  You'll have to configure again after distclean
<kenkku> ^rob^: ah ok :P
<GingerbreadMan> sethk: I've actually tried that multiple times already
<^rob^> Kyral:  i'll do a test - brb
<kenkku> Absenth: should I have used something else than synaptic?
<Kyral> I'm going to class actually
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, then reinstall the source and start over
<sethk> GingerbreadMan, I prefer to use the source from kernel.org, it avoids these problems, but then you lose package management of the kernel
<rudiz> mannyman??
<mannyman> rudiz, ?
<gean> have a great problem : all my xterm-processes crash after some 20 - 40 seconds ... i can sometimes see some error message ... GLIB2.0 is inside ... before the window alert [ The application gnome-terminal has quit unexpectedly ]  (or so) appears . Any1 has experienced the same problem? Can somebody please help me ?!
<rudiz> what was the problem?
<GingerbreadMan> sethk: yeah, I was going to try using the vanilla kernel if I couldn't get it to work with ubuntu's... package management of the kernel isn't really a big deal to me anyway
<GingerbreadMan> sethk: thanks for trying
<rudiz> maybe i can help witj it?
<rudiz> with*
<GingerbreadMan> I think before I try the fresh kernel, I'll see if there is some issue with the makefile...
<william> How do I install Java?
<rudiz> mannyman, an error message?
<Jowi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mannyman> gpg, fixed here ...
<orkin> ok, this linuxant site has me download this listmodem.sh file. how do I run this file and if I know the model no. of my modem do I need to run this? why cant the website just have a dropdownbox for me to select my model and it to bring me to the things I need?
<rudiz> ok
<rudiz> u find the siteof ubuntu?
<viscount> anyone know how to disable a firefox media plugin? I want to remove the totem mozilla plugin, so mplayer can take over, i dont want to remove all of totem though.
<Jowi> orkin: usually "sh listmodem.sh"
<linuxboy_> salut !
<mannyman> rudiz, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-61123.html
<Jowi> orkin: which modem?
<rudiz> viscount, remove totem-gstreamer
<deFrysk> viscount, remove totemrelated plugins from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<linuxboy_> test.c:3: glib.h: No such file or directory
<linuxboy_> make: *** [test.o]  Erreur 1
<linuxboy_>  ?
<Absenth> I'm so close to being windows free on my laptop I can taste it.
<orkin> Conexant E93908 modem
<kenkku> Absenth: should I use apt instead of synaptic or something?
<Absenth> kenkku, sorry about that, got pulled into a super brief meeting and forgot all about that.
<Absenth> kenkku, open a terminal, and do uname -a
<linuxboy_> elle se trouve ou la library glib.h
<Jowi> orkin: this what you're looking for? http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php
<kenkku> Absenth: 2.6.12-10-386
<kenkku> Absenth: I installed the headers for that version I believe
<Absenth> kenkku,  which kernel header package did you download via synaptic?
<kenkku> Absenth: let me check..
<_jason> linuxboy, libglib2.0-dev
<Absenth> kenkku,  go into /usr/src and you'll have to unpack the kernel headers (as well as any kernel source you may have downloaded)
<linuxboy> _jason: hey?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<_jason> linuxboy, dans package libglib2.0-dev
<BlueDevil> linuxboy_: libglib2.0-dev: /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h
<viscount> yay! http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/x3/large.html
<linuxboy> BlueDevil, _jason: I didn't ask anything!
<kenkku> Absenth: I installed packages linux-headers-2.6.12-10-286 AND linux-headers-2.6.12-10.. is it bad?
<viscount> deFrysk: thx that worked
<kenkku> Absenth: *386
<linuxboy> BlueDevil, _jason: oh, there was linuxboy and linuxboy_
<Absenth> kenkku,  which package/application are you trying to install?  (and no that's not bad.)
<ubun-newbie> hi is there any program like winamp on windows but this is ubuntu
<_jason> linuxboy, oops yeah sry about that
<Absenth> ubun-newbie, xmms :)
<deFrysk> ubun-newbie, beep-media-player
<kenkku> Absenth: nforce drivers for my nforce2 chipset
<ubun-newbie> so i do apt-get install xmms
<Millenniumgroup> cp-i linux.pdf /home/oscar/Desktop/test Why isn't it asking me if I want to copy it or not?
<BlueDevil> linuxboy: i answered to linuxboy_
<Absenth> kenkku, ahh....
<Absenth> kenkku, in /usr/src have you unpacked the ziped headers and source?
<gean> all my x-terminals are CRASHING .... can somebody please help me ! give me a hint to reinstall and/or remove stuff...
<linuxboy> BlueDevil: I know, mine highlighted because it matched linuxboy
<shivy> hya
<rickest> downloaded 5-10, md5sum checks out but when I mount the .ISO image and md5sum it against the original ISO file, I get 11 missing or failed files.  anyone know anything about that?
<BlueDevil> gean: what do you mean?
<kenkku> Absenth: mm nope I haven't done it manually.. if it isn't done automatically, then they're not there :)
<gean> have a great problem : all my xterm-processes crash after some 20 - 40 seconds ... i can sometimes see some error message ... GLIB2.0 is inside ... before the window alert [ The application gnome-terminal has quit unexpectedly ]  (or so) appears .
<Absenth> kenkku, you'll need to open the terminal, and cd /usr/src
<ubun-newbie> W: Kunde inte ta status p kllkodspaketlistan http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 Filen eller katalogen finns inte)
<deFrysk> rickest, try burning the cd at a lower speed
<shivy> How can I edit my files while in usermode Quanta which are in /var/www   I tried " chmod ug+rw /var/www " but that didnt do it
<ubun-newbie> something is missin when i do apt-get install xmms
<rickest> deFrysk: I'm not burning a cd, I'm mounting the ISO itself and still get the error
<gean> now event the message [ gnome terminal has quit]  no longer appears..
<Millenniumgroup> ubun-newbie, yeah the rep isn't there
<deFrysk> !tell ubun-newbie about repos
<Absenth> kenkku, then 'sudo tar jfvz filename'   (assuming it ends in .bz2)  :)
<xored> someone has an idea how to make psybnc working with ksirc ?
<kenkku> Absenth: a-ha! ok unpacking them :)
<deFrysk> ubun-newbie, read ubotus message and check if you understand the howto
<shivy> Im trying to edit Straight in /var/www . How could I do That if it doesnt let me write in the /var/www folder
<Fujoor>  /quit
<BlueDevil> shivy: you can try adding yourself to the www-data group
<xored> someone has an idea how to make psybnc working with ksirc ?
<ubun-newbie> yes i had to do sudo apt-get update
<Falcon> hi, I have Kubuntu. How to disable automatic mounting of CDroms and pedrives when inserted or connected? I dont want kde to open a window with mounted directory nor to mount a device.
<gean> BlueDevil : this happens after some 100 days of clean ubuntu working OS... can it be, that after some update the GLIB-library no longer works properly ?!
<Absenth> kenkku, the other thing I noticed about the headers in ubuntu is that the default path /usr/src/include you'll have to change the path to /usr/src/(unzippeddirectoryhere)/include
<ubun-newbie> xmms
<ubun-newbie> libmikmod.so.2: kan inte ppna delad objektfil: Filen eller katalogen finns inteMessage: device: default
<jpetersen> hi, has anybody nss-mdns with avahi running on the last dapper version?
<kenkku> Absenth: hmm tar complains about conflicting options you sure that's right? it's .tar.bz2
<Absenth> kenkku, hold on, lemme check....
<deFrysk> ubun-newbie, make sure you have multiverse AND universe in the repos
<kenkku> Absenth: hmm wait no, they ARE unpacked already.. did it automatically I guess
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: sudo apt-get install libmikmod2
<Millenniumgroup> ubun-newbie it helps if you translate the swedish part - english :D
<BlueDevil> Falcon: go to system settings->storage media and under "medium types" select "mounted removeable media" select "do nothing" and click "toggle as auto action"
<deFrysk> !se
<ubotu> deFrysk: What?
<gean> one can instal [unp]  (general unp-acking tool) to get rid of special technical -xvf when unpacking...
<deFrysk> no swedish room ?
<_jason> Absenth, kenkku don't use the z, z and j are different formats
<Millenniumgroup> ubun-newbie there is a swedish ubuntu channel
<ubun-newbie> xmms
<ubun-newbie> Message: device: default
<deFrysk> !sweden
<ubotu> deFrysk: No idea
<BlueDevil> gean: that is unlikely, but possible
<gundu> every time when i type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start nothing happens and the error.log and /var/log/messages files are empty. i installed it as the wiki told
<Millenniumgroup> hold on guys
<Millenniumgroup> go here #ubuntu.se
<Millenniumgroup> swedish ^
<Absenth> kenkku, then the only other thing you might need to change during the install, use /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386/include (vs the more likely default of /usr/src/include)
<Watersofhell> Is there a such command that you can run from a terminal that can actually print text to the screen and not in the terminal window ?
<ubun-newbie> so how i listen to radio
<ubun-newbie> on xmms
<BlueDevil> Watersofhell: man xmessage
<Absenth> _jason, thanks, tar xfvj *.tar.bz2    (makes a note of that)
<gean> BlueDevil : the only chance i have to get a console is to run it into emacs ... very strange situation... and there it works...
<Watersofhell> Thanks alot BlueDevil!
<BlueDevil> Watersofhell: yw
<Falcon> BlueDevil: I don't have "Storage media" icon
<xored> someone has an idea how to make psybnc working with ksirc ?
<BlueDevil> Falcon: kde 3.5?
<Falcon> I guess - the latest one from 5.10
<ubun-newbie> how do i play radio station on xmms
<deFrysk> ubun-newbie, install xmms-mad
<deFrysk> for mp3 support
<rudiz> mannyman: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<Jowi> Watersofhell: you can also use zenity
<Falcon> BlueDevil: kdelibs                          3.4.3-0ubuntu1
<orkin> ok wtf, I have to pay for linux modem drivers?
<slept> ubun-newbie, open the url with the file+ button look at the playlist
<deFrysk> !tell ubun-newbie about restricted formats
<gean> ubun-newbie : there is a MENU option (L- or R-mouse on xmms) :  open Location : then give the location..
<deFrysk> ubun-newbie, read ubotu's message and see if you can find there what you need
<BlueDevil> Falcon: and under hardware you don't have storage media?
<Jowi> Watersofhell: example: zenity --info --text hello!
<slept> ubun-newbie, or rightclick open with in your browser
<Falcon> BlueDevil: correct - no such icon
<deluxe___> can anybody tell me what packages i would need to have to get my linksys wusb11 v2.6 wireless adapter working under ubuntu and if i have to use ndiswrapper how would i go about getting ndiswrapper to work with it
<BlueDevil> Falcon: and what popup do you get when inserting media?
<FRZ> hi
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ubun-newbie> i dont have mp3's i want to listen radio
<FRZ> ive got a question, how do i enable my pcmcia wlan card?
<Erron> I read a page that says I can use SOCK_DGRAM to do icmp instead of SOCK_RAW if i'm using a user with non root priv is that correct?
<BlueDevil> Falcon: by reading the kde changelogs i saw that was introduced in 3.5
<Jowi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Ng> ubun-newbie: do you have a tv/radio card?
<deFrysk> ubun-newbie, read ubotus message first it tell you how to install the needed codecs and stuff
<ubun-newbie> it works fine on winamp i just choose radio station
<erUSUL> !tell ubun-newbie about mp3
<Falcon> BlueDevil: window (like konqueror one) with media:/hdc
<ubun-newbie> i dont want mp3 i want to get list of radio stations
<Agrajag> ubun-newbie: most online radiostations use mp3
<deFrysk> ubun-newbie, please read the message
<Absenth> ubun-newbie, if the "radio station" is online, you still need the mp3 component as that's how 90% of them are sent to your computer.
<Ng> he might have an actual radio card
<deFrysk> otherwise youl never hear any radio
<Ng> in which case he wants xmms-fmradio from universe I guess
<koyoda> hello all, I'm using ubuntu 5.10 (breezy) and I wanted to ask what repositories should I add to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Agrajag> Ng: I don't think Winamp does that
<Ng> (or rather, a tv card)
<Ng> Agrajag: I wouldn't know :)
<deFrysk> anyway , I'm off
<misfit_toy> ubun-newbie, try streamtuner
<ubun-newbie> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<ubun-newbie> i did now this
<Erder> Is anyone using upnpd daemon in his linux based router?
<DjaFollah> hi
<rudiz> koyoda,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<levander> Apparently they've changed the command line options for mplayer in the version that's in Breezy.  Has anybody figured out the new options?  Specifically I'm having to looking around for the replacements for -aofile and -wavheader
<binarydigit> try the man file?
<levander> binarydigit: no kidding, i'm just wondering if anybody else has dug through and figured this stuff out yet
<koyoda> rudiz, thanx :)
<Jxpx> if i am a the founder of a channel , how can i put that the access list only can view the founder?
<ubun-newbie> http://www.defjay.com/  how do i listen to this station
<BlueDevil> Falcon: go to configure konqueror and under file associations look and *mounted actions
<ubun-newbie> on xmms i play url but nothing happens
<illustre> trying to find mplayer for ubuntu?
<binarydigit> illustre: try the internet?
<_jason> illustre, you are trying to install mplayer?
<ubun-newbie> how do i see the radio stations on XMMS
<illustre> yes but would like to find it via synaptic
<_jason> ubotu, tell illustre about mplayer
<illustre> binarydigit, nice job
<binarydigit> thanks im doing my best
<Stormx2> Uhg...
<illustre> binarydigit, well u make a A#$#$#$ if tiysekf
<Stormx2> ubun-newbie: You don't. Use BMPx
<Xcerca> hey
<binarydigit> i figured if you had the ability to go on irc, you had the ability to use google or goto the ubuntu website
<ubun-newbie> i want to listen radio station with xmms
<Agrajag> 10:21 < binarydigit> thanks im doing my best
<Agrajag> 10:21 -!- NightSkies [i=jansky90@cable-roi-fffcdd00-129.dhcp.inet.fi]  has quit [Connection timed out] 
<ubun-newbie> where are the radio channels like in winamp radio stations
<Agrajag> 10:21 < Stormx2> Uhg...
<bluefoxicy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportRecommendedHardware  How does THAT strike you?
<Stormx2> Someone give me a hand, why am I getting permission denied on some files which belong to me and are perfectly well permissioned...
<Agrajag> agfh
<Agrajag> oops
<Stormx2> ubun-newbie: You can
<illustre> _jason, thanks
<Stormx2> ubun-newbie: You to the shoutcast homepage
<Falcon> BlueDevil: thanks, there is something there... I'll try
<_jason> illustre, np
<Stormx2> ubun-newbie: find a station you like, and open it in XMMS
<binarydigit> Stormx2: whats the permission set at
<Stormx2> ubun-newbie: Although you should use BMP not XMMS >.>
<Xcerca> how can you remove old version of ubuntu from grub loader,   so that it does have so much clutter on startup ?
<spine_> you can look for the URl to hte stream and open location UBUN-NEWBIE
<_jason> Stormx2, wow that's weird
<Xcerca> doesn't
<Stormx2> -rw-r--r--
<Stormx2> Seems find doesn't it?
<Stormx2> or, am I wrong?
<ubun-newbie>  sudo apt-get install bmp
<ubun-newbie> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<ubun-newbie> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<ubun-newbie> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet bmp
<_jason> Stormx2, you are just trying to read the file?
<ubun-newbie> no packet  bmp
<mcphail> Is it possible to force a library which compiles as a static .a to compile to a dynamic .so?
<Stormx2> Don't paste.
<AngryParsley> so, I got x86-64 ubuntu working, except for DRI
<ubun-newbie> are you joking
<Stormx2> ubun-newbie: beep-media-player
<spine_> me?
<spine_> im not the funny type, no
<binarydigit> bmpx is a lil better for radio stuff
<Stormx2> Yep
<AngryParsley> dmesg shows two lines which error out, and are probably the source of my troubles
<Stormx2> BMPx has listing built-in
<binarydigit> plus it has a media library
<binarydigit> yea
<kenkku> what are precompiled kernel interfaces?
<Stormx2> I don't like it as much as standard BMP though.
<BlueDevil> is there a package for bmpx?
<AngryParsley> [   63.477172]  [drm:radeon_cp_init]  *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held
<AngryParsley> [   63.477411]  [drm:drm_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 8343 using kernel context 0
<Stormx2> BlueDevil: Look in synaptic.
<binarydigit> yea they have a repository on the bmpx homepage
<AngryParsley> I have no clue what the problem is :(
<_jason> Stormx2, I'd give it executable permissions just to see if it will work.  What are you reading it with?
<binarydigit> you need to add to your sources.list
<Watersofhell> I need a big book of Linux commands
<BlueDevil> Stormx2: i did, wouldn't have asked otherwise
<Watersofhell> yep yep
<Stormx2> BlueDevil: Read what binarydigit said
<_jason> Watersofhell, like vasic terminal commands?
<AngryParsley> I've googled around also, but most of the advice says to add the agpgart module
<_jason> Watersofhell, basic*
<AngryParsley> which makes no sense, because I have a PCI card
<ubun-newbie> i installed bmp
<Watersofhell> No like advance ones
<ubun-newbie> now where are the radio stations
<AngryParsley> can anyone help me with DRI?
<binarydigit> ubun-newbie: use bmpx
<binarydigit> it has a radio listing built in
<Watersofhell> I have a book of basic commands
<Watersofhell> and a site with basic commands
<ubun-newbie> sudo apt-get install bmpx
<ubun-newbie> no suck packet
<Jxpx> if i am a the founder of a channel , how can i put that the access list only can view the founder?
<ubun-newbie> such
<erik> BZFLAG: anyone know a workaround for this error that i experience.. i'm on ubuntu breezy but i heard its a debian problem originaly .. i cant SHOOT
<Stormx2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5518 <-- What am I missing...
<ubun-newbie> what is the real name of that bmpx
<AngryParsley> hello? anyone?
<ubun-newbie> apt-get install bmpx error
<binarydigit> ubun-newbie: read up and see what i said about it
<ubun-newbie> u said bmpx
<binarydigit> read up further
<ubun-newbie> there is np package
<binarydigit> about where to get it
<ubun-newbie> what
<Stormx2> ubun-newbie: You need to add a repo.
<spine_> i never liked beep media player i guess im used to winamp
<diubidone> hey how do i access a pendrive on Xfce?
<BlueDevil> Stormx2: sudo ls -ld soldatadmin
<Stormx2> spine_: Beep media player is winamp 2.
<ubun-newbie> can u use winamp allso on ubuntu
<binarydigit> yea theres no great media player
<spine_> XMMS is ht e gratest
<spine_> the*
<Stormx2> Why?
<Stormx2> XMMS is BMP but in GTK1
<Stormx2> BMP is just XMMS but better.
<spine_> because it just works and u can skin it
<ubun-newbie> where is the radio station on bmp
<Stormx2> You can skin BMP just like XMMS >.>
<Stormx2> XMMS + GTK2 + Added Functionality = BMP
<spine_> i still dont like it, i guess is because i had problems with it
<Stormx2> BlueDevil: drw-rw-rw-  2 barney barney 4096 2005-12-08 18:12 soldatadmin
<spine_> and not XMMS
<Stormx2> hmm
<skar> hi, i've gentoo running, want to try out ubuntu latest, is there a way to install it on a partition from within gentoo itself, like mount the partition and install into the chroot or something similar?
<Stormx2> fair enough
<AngryParsley> seriously, glxgears gives me 200fps :(
<ubun-newbie> where is the radio station on bmp
<Tedd> Hey.
<Tedd> A little help?
<_jason> !ask
<Tedd> My sound doesn't work.
<Tedd> It was working last night, and today I turn on the monitor and now it's out.
<Absenth> Stormx2, what's the package name for BMP?
<ubun-newbie> where is the radio station on bmp
<Tedd> I've been messing with ALSA controls but to no avail.
<BlueDevil> Tedd: try "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<robotgeek> Absenth: beep-media-player
<Watersofhell> If you go to google and type in dmp filetype:deb you will find a package there
<Stormx2> Absenth: i beleive it is beep-media-player
<ubun-newbie> where is the radio station on bmp
<diubidone> anyone using xfce?
<Watersofhell> bmp*
<Tedd> BlueDevil, the device is busy it says hold on
<spine_> xfce is whack, go gnome
<Absenth> Stormx2, any addon packages required for mp3 playback?
<Tedd> Bluedevil: Yeah. Busy.
<Stormx2> Absenth: No, it has MP3 support natively
<Absenth> spine_, heh, now XPDE?
<spine_> in my opinion
<BlueDevil> Tedd: you have an app exclusively locking the device
<Absenth> spine_, not*
<gundu> what the name for the java runtime development plugin for firefox 
<Stormx2> BlueDevil: Read up
<Stormx2> !java
<diubidone> i need to access pendrive on xfce anyone know how?
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Tedd> How can I? All I have open is X-Chat and now the terminal.
<ubun-newbie> where is the radio station on bmp
<ubun-newbie> where is the radio station on bmp
<gundu> !javadebs
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Stormx2> diubidone: It mounted?
<BlueDevil> Tedd: might be esd
<Tedd> killall esd?
<diubidone> yup
<ubun-newbie> where is the radio station on bmp
<ubun-newbie> where is the radio station on bmp
<BlueDevil> Stormx2: lsattr soldatadmin
<diubidone> Stormx2: i just can't access
<diubidone> Stormx2: im noob
<Xcerca> does anybody know how to remove old versions of Ubuntu off of grub loader?  after you do an update...
<BlueDevil> Tedd: try that
<Xcerca> can that even be done ?
<Tedd> Bluedevil: I did 'killall esd' and now Rythmbox isn't playing any of my files. Brings up an exclamation point next to all of them.
<gleesond> how do I upgrade to breezy without reinstalling?
<_jason> ubotu, tell gleesond about breezy
<BlueDevil> Tedd: i thought it wasn't playing anyway
<Watersofhell> BlueDevil: Is there a command that disables the borders of xmessage or is there a command that just prints text to the screen anywhere that you tell it to ?
<illustre> _jason, I ADDED the repositorie but it still does now show up on thel ist
<Tedd> Bluedevil: It was playing, just nothing was coming out of my speakers. Now a big exclamation point comes up next to any file I try to play.
<Xcerca> is there anything besides grub loader that you can use to boot OS's ?
<BlueDevil> Tedd: do the cat I told you to
<Tedd> I did, after I killed ESD.
<_jason> !info mplayer-586
<Agrajag> Xcerca: lilo
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<BlueDevil> Tedd: and?
<_jason> illustre, did you reload the database?
<illustre> indeed
<Tedd> The result was nothing but those exclamation points. I'll try it again.
<_jason> illustre, can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin please
<diubidone> i need to access pendrive on xfce anyone knows how?
<Xcerca> agrajag do you use lilo ?
<Agrajag> Xcerca: no
<Tedd> BlueDevil, it doesn't say tedd@ubuntu:~$ in front of the terminal command anymore.
<Tedd> That was the only noticeable change.
<BlueDevil> Tedd: still no sound?
<Tedd> Still nothin'.
<BlueDevil> Tedd: sure the mixer channels aren't muted?
<Tedd> Yeah. I checked in ALSA Mixer.
<AngryParsley> so, does anyone have any advice on helping me get hardware acceleration working? dmesg says [drm:radeon_cp_init]  *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held
<Watersofhell> I think I should really try ubuntu one day....
<neighborlee> has anyone else noticed the scroll balls in gnome menus ?
<AngryParsley> I have the proper modules loaded and I'm pretty sure my xorg.conf is set up properly
<dietze> hi, anyone could help me with my printer? Should be very simple
<illustre> _jason, http://pastebin.com/454329
<Tedd> Bluedevil: Any other ideas?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> i am installing ubuntu, but
<codo> when i do startx i get this error no core pointer
<peter__> bonsoir
<Tedd> BlueDevil, I
<codo> i guess its the issue of mouse not being able to be detected
<_jason> illustre, what's that grawert.net warty stuff for?  Anyway, you don't have multiverse enabled.  add multiverse to line 3.
<AngryParsley> anyone?
<codo> can anyone of you tell me this ?
<AngryParsley> :(
<peter__> problem reboot ubuntu ?
<Tedd> am gonna try restarting, and
<unimatrix9> forgot to put in the soudncard, stupid eh?, will it auto detect it when i put it in and reboot?
<binarydigit> ubun-newbie: install bmpx
<shivy> how can I add permission for user on a map
<shivy> writing permission
<codo> Option "device"
<Tedd> (sorry about the enters) and try taht. Be back in a few.
<binarydigit> google bmpx, get the repository on the website, add it to your source.list
<ubun-newbie> how
<binarydigit> then apt-get update
<codo> what should i give mouse devide as there ?
<shivy> chmod doesnt work
<_jason> illustre, you may just want to recreate your sources.list, I will send you a link that makes it easy
<binarydigit> and then install package bmpx
<_jason> ubotu, tell illustre about easysource
<peter__> help when i reboot ubuntu   BUG no reboot
<unimatrix9> putting in an soundcard ( new ) should auto detect and set it up?
<AngryParsley> can people at least respond to me?
<unimatrix9> i can, put i am in for an quest of my own..
<orkin> how do i run a .deb file?
<unimatrix9> :)
<BlueDevil> AngryParsley: sorry i never had an ATI board :(
<Watersofhell> AngryParsly: There are alot of people in this channel you most likely were just over looked.
<AngryParsley> BlueDevil: what's weird is that I got this same graphics card working in another computer
<Watersofhell> Me I'm a newbie so I can't be much of help at all
<AngryParsley> I guess the x86-64 modules are different or something
<scrooch> hi] 
<Tedd> BlueDevil: No change.
<BlueDevil> AngryParsley: i saw some tutorials on that though, did you try that?
<scrooch> http://www.l1.nl/l1/nl/html/algemeen/internetradio/internetradio.pshe#
<unimatrix9> if i put in an soundcard, ubunut sets it up without problems?
<BlueDevil> Tedd: amixer sget Master
<AngryParsley> BlueDevil: I've looked all over the ubuntu forums and nothing has helped
<Tedd> ?
<Tedd> k
<scrooch> How can I get this internet radio working? http://www.l1.nl/l1/nl/html/algemeen/internetradio/internetradio.pshe#
<scrooch> it is using some ' mms ' type of thing : s
<BlueDevil> Tedd: amixer sget PCM
<AngryParsley> BlueDevil: I've got the right modules set to load, but one of them gives an error in dmesg
<scrooch> tried totem (xine) mplayer xmms....
<unimatrix9> srcooch , hold on
<scrooch> thank you unimatrix9
<scrooch> mms://212.54.36.46/l1radio
<AngryParsley> some places say to load the agpgart module
<scrooch> this link to be presice
<BlueDevil> AngryParsley: there was a tutorial on sourceforge (i think)
<Tedd> BlueDevil: Did both just now.  Should I pastebin the results?
<AngryParsley> of course, that module doesn't exist, and I don't have an AGP slot on this motherboard anyway
<neomatrix> what is the root password for ubuntu live cd?
<AngryParsley> BlueDevil: on sourceforge? no
<AngryParsley> BlueDevil: do you have a link?
<BlueDevil> Tedd: yes
<BlueDevil> AngryParsley: don't remember the link, I stumbled upon it by mistake
<kenkku> do I have to do something special to get wmv files working?
<AngryParsley> heh
<Tedd> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5519
<emi> hello guys. I'm planning on upgrading my pc with a new graphics card. I would like some nVidia card since they seem to have better drivers. Is there some automatic way of installing those or it's just ./nvidia-downloaded-driver.sh and so on to the module compilation ?
<Tedd> BlueDevil: There ya go
<Tedd> Lemme restart and NOT do the killall esd thing, I'lll be right back.
<neomatrix> some one let me know the root password for the live cd distro of ubuntu
<neomatrix> version 5.10
<orkin> hey, so I downloaded this driver for my modem, it's a .deb file, how do I install it?
<kenkku> neomatrix: there's no root in ubuntu (not sure about livecd) use sudo with your own pass
<unimatrix9> scrouch : cant play it over here
<unimatrix9> seems to be some offbeat format
<emi> neomatrix: sudo sh then type your pass
<scrooch> oh mennn :( unimatrix9
<koyoda> orkin: dpkg -i modem.deb
<neomatrix> thanks kenkku: do u know how to install ubuntu onto the hard disk thru the live cd?
<kenkku> neomatrix: hmm, dont know how but i can look it up for you
<coz> hello all again
<scrooch> ill try vlc unimatrix9
<unimatrix9> ill try mplayer right now
<neomatrix> sure...me too trying google for it..hehe
<coz> no mplayer
<SWAT> bor, ping
<neomatrix> thx
<scrooch> there are some mms codecs in the reps, but i dont know how to use them; they are libs
<SWAT> bor, are you there?
<coz> scrooch what are you trying to do?
<scrooch> mms://212.54.36.46/l1radio  getting this stream to work coz
<unimatrix9> trying to play mms://212.54.36.46/l1radio
<coz> ok
<scrooch> tried gstreamer, xine and mplayer already
<coz> how about totem-xine
<unimatrix9> mms protocol is the bad side
<zool2005> good evening
<scrooch> no luch with vlc
<Tedd> BlueDevil: Anything interesting?
<coz> whoa good evening where are you?
<zool2005> France
<DBAlex> Hey
<DBAlex> Small question
<BlueDevil> Tedd: output looks normal :(
<coz> Oh no wonder only 1:52 in afternoon here US
<_jason> scrooch, are you sure the stream plays?  for example on windows?
<coz> thursday
<jordo23> Hey peeps
<DBAlex> How do i get the workspaces icons back to the right of the gnome panel?
<zool2005> it's nearly 8pm here
<BlueDevil> Tedd: cables ok? tried plug out/in?
<scrooch> _jason, no
<Tedd> Already done yeah
<DBAlex> somehow i got them to go on the left
<DBAlex> and cant change em back :S
<BlueDevil> Tedd: using analog?
<scrooch> _jason, i dont have windows at hand unfortunately
<Tedd> Wha?
<DBAlex> Hello?
<DBAlex> :S
<coz> right click the workspace unlick right click again move
<unimatrix9> if i put in an soundcard, ubunut sets it up without problems?
<coz> unlock
<BlueDevil> Tedd: analog output or digital?
<orkin> dpkg requires superuser privelages
<orkin> wtf I am superyser arent I?
<zool2005> ok, I'm a ubuntu newbie and I want to install skypeXXXX.deb package, can anyone help?
<jordo23> Does anyone know why whenever I try to get a program through apt-get it states it cant find the program. Then when I update my sources.list...I get errors everytime I try to install something.
<_jason> orkin, sudo
<illustre> A STAR next to a pkg in synaptic what does it mean?
<drakoutlaw> hi all
<BlueDevil> unimatrix9: yes, it should do that if the soundcard is supported and detected properly
<coz> yeah skype doesn't work unless you get the previou verrsion through automatix
<unimatrix9> ok thanx
<DBAlex> doesnt work :S
<DBAlex> The move thing is greyed out
<DBAlex> :|
<unimatrix9> setting up an demo ubuntu pc for school
<unimatrix9> :)
<LoPMX> why desn't ubuntu has it's own desktop manager?
<jgrieves> where does debian put X11 libs?
<coz> download automatix , set it up and use it to install skype
<zool2005> automatix??
<coz>  I have it working on my machine
<kenkku> is there an installer for ubuntu livecd to install it on hdd?
<BlueDevil> LoPMX: like what? ubuntuDE
<zool2005> what is automatix?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell zool2005 about skype
<Agrajag> kenkku: no
<coz> go to brwoser type automatix go to page and donwload
<Agrajag> you need the install cd
<coz> to desktop
<jgrieves> robotgeek where does debian put X11 libs?
<robotgeek> zool2005: you don't need automatix
<kenkku> Agrajag: any way to install it?
<coz> true
<DBAlex> oh fuck
<jgrieves> its not in /usr/X11r6/lib
<DBAlex> ive just deleted the desktops thing
<DBAlex> HELP!
<robotgeek> jgrieves: dpkg -L <packagename> | less
<DBAlex> :O
<coz> automatix helps
<DBAlex> !!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> DBAlex: I don't know, could you explain it?
<orkin> status database area is locked by another process
<robotgeek> coz: he is a new user, it enables root and all. no need for that
<Agrajag> kenkku: yes, get the install cd. Or the live DVD, which has an installer
<DBAlex> Ive just deleted the thing where you can change desktops in the gnome panel/taskbar
<Tedd> BlueDevIL: No clue.
<coz> new users have to learn that as well
<jgrieves> robotgeek what is X11 packagename?
<DBAlex> !!!
<ubotu> well, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<zool2005> can I install the .deb package?
<coz> it makes installation easier if you need ai can walk you through it
<Agrajag> but from the livecd, I don't think there's much you can do, unless the CD comes with debootstrap or something
<LoPMX> BlueDevil, dunno, like a new, good, well designed one
<kenkku> Agrajag: nah I don't have it but neomatrix wants to know.
<DBAlex> How can i get it back~?
<_jason> orkin, what are you trying to do?  be sure you don't have synaptic or update manager open since they use the same database as dpkg
<drakoutlaw> for automatix see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=433604
<kenkku> neomatrix: no install.. you have to get the install cd or live dvd
<jordo23> Does anyone know why I cannot download anything from Apt with a default installation of Ubuntu?
<DBAlex> edit the .list file
<DBAlex> :P
<BlueDevil> Tedd: how many cables running from the sound card to the speakers? what speakers? 5.1? 2.1? 2.0?
<_jason> jordo23, do you get an error of some kind?
<coz> what are you trying to download?
<DBAlex> and sudo apt-get update
<robotgeek> !tell jgrieves about xinclues
<orkin> what other processes use status database area?
<BlueDevil> LoPMX: what's wrong with gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox?
<coz> kde sucks
<jgrieves> !ubuntu tell jgrieves about xincludes
<drakoutlaw> jordo23 did u use sudo?
<ubotu> jgrieves: Do they come in packets of five?
<jordo23> _jason: Well, it states it can't find any packages. And when I update the sources.list file, then I get errors up the wazoo...
<LoPMX> BlueDevil, just take a look ;] 
<jgrieves> !ubotu tell jgrieves about xincludes
<robotgeek> !tell jgrieves about xincldues
<Tedd> Well, I have a subwoofer and four speakers.
<jordo23> drakoutlaw: yes. I am familar with Debian
<DBAlex> can someone help me, ive delete the icon where you can change desktops on the gnome panel
<robotgeek> *err*
<jgrieves> nothing
<DBAlex> how do i restore it
<_jason> jordo23, pastebin your sources.list as well as the errors you get
<DBAlex> Thanks :D
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<BlueDevil> Tedd: and how many cables?
<jgrieves> perfect
<jordo23> _jason: where should I paste it?
<_jason> DBAlex, right click and add to panel... then look for desktop switcher or something similar
<neomatrix> kennku: But how do i save files in that case onto the hardisk?
<_jason> ubotu, tell jordo23 about pastebin
<DBAlex> Ahhh
<DBAlex> Thanks
<DBAlex> Woot!
<DBAlex> :D
<BlueDevil> jordo23:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<DBAlex> I have a sexy mac os x theme installed
<DBAlex> its sweet
<DBAlex> ive only been using ubuntu for 2 days
<DBAlex> lol
* jgrieves needs an ubotu in command line
<coz> eeeww
<coz> mac os
<DBAlex> im a mac os x/windows switcher...
<DBAlex> ... : D
<DBAlex> anyone ever tried ubuntu on the mac mini??
<sylvie> salut
<DBAlex> (Im running on an athlon 64)
<jgrieves> is the composite extension installed by default
<coz> no how does it work on the mac mini?
<Tedd> BlueDevil: In the computer right now, there are two of them.
<jgrieves> !tell jgrieves about composite
<DBAlex> Through the PPC version
<sylvie> ya des francais ??!
<coz> how about a pc mini
<DBAlex> :S
<LoPMX> d
<DBAlex> No
<raphink> sylvie: /join #ubuntu-fr
<LoPMX> DBAlex, which theme?
<DBAlex> Ummm
<DBAlex> dunno, one from gnome-themes
<DBAlex> 1 sec
<Tedd> BlueDevil: From the subwoofer, there are four cables; one for each speaker.
<DBAlex> wait
<DBAlex> gnome look
<DBAlex> .. 1 sec
<raphink> sylvie: tape /join #ubuntu-fr pour rejoindre le chan francophone
<robotgeek> jgrieves: you can chat with ubotu, man on man /msg ubotu hi :)
<sylvie>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<sylvie> salut
<BlueDevil> :)
<raphink> sylvie: sans l'espace ;)
<jgrieves> robotgeek yep he just told me
<sylvie> lol merci
<unimatrix9> try again sylvie
<jgrieves> robotgeek in fact he wouldn't talk to me otherwis e:)
<unimatrix9> hehe
<robotgeek> jgrieves: :)
<_jason> heh how does lol translate in french?
<DBAlex> LoPMX: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=27446
<unimatrix9> au du lol
<omeg> Hey guys.
<jgrieves> robotgeek he said "hey $#%@$# stop spamming hte channel get your $%@$# client to use /msg
<unimatrix9> :P
<jgrieves> robotgeek quite rude...
<robotgeek> jgrieves: :)
<jgrieves> :)
<john_> Hey.
<BlueDevil> Tedd: and sound was working with just the two cables from sound card to subwoofer?
<omeg> I'm wondering if anybody is experiencing the same graphics-related Ubuntu bug that I am.
<unimatrix9> could be...
<DBAlex> I cant even find drivers for mine
<DBAlex> :S
<omeg> I'm running 5.10 on a Toshiba Satellite 4090CDS. It runs 800x600x24.
<jordo23> _jason: It's posted.....do you see it?
<DBAlex> well none that are .deb packages
<LoPMX> DBAlex, thanks, wanna see if it is better than mine ;] 
<DBAlex> Yeah
<omeg> But the bottom part of the screen contains garbage.
<_jason> jordo23, paste the link here
<DBAlex> its not bad
<john_> Hey, an anyone point me to a good consumer support place?
<unimatrix9> drivers for nvidia, on nvidia site, for ati, on the ati site..
<DBAlex> stuff is on the right tho (Buttons)
<DBAlex> :S : (
<unimatrix9> right?
<john_> I don't mind paying for support, I just don't know where to go.
<Tedd> BlueDevil: I haven't looked at the wiring in a while. Lemme trace the cables.
<jordo23> jason_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/454358
<LoPMX> DBAlex, what dock do u use?
<omeg> The screen is still usable except a region of about 750-784 pixels, which are solely garbage. The effect doesn't occur when running 800x600 in Windows 98, or when running 640x480.
<omeg> Anybody got a clue?
<DBAlex> I dont
<DBAlex> lol
<rightcoast> join #infonomicon
<rightcoast> sorry guys
<DBAlex> I tried to install something called Engage last nite
<rightcoast> forgot a slash
<DBAlex> the repository was f*ked tho
<DBAlex> Ubuntu didnt like it at all
<DBAlex> it doesnt like WINE tho either
<DBAlex> :(
<DBAlex> Im tempted to get Crossover Office
<DBAlex> ...
<BlueDevil> jordo23: and the errors?
<DBAlex> I need Photoshop!
<DBAlex> lol
<unimatrix9> gimp the lot
<jordo23> BlueDevil:  One sec
<Tedd> BlueDevil: Yeah, they were working with two wires running into the sound card.
<DBAlex> The GIMP is no replacement for PS imho anyway
<DBAlex> :\
<DBAlex> neither is that crappy "Gimp Shop" or w/e its called
<DBAlex> :\
<omeg> Does GIMP have CMYK support yet?
<DBAlex> LoPMX: Do you reccomend a dock?
<DBAlex> I still want one
<unimatrix9> if you are really so in need for photo shop , whats the point of using linux?
<vbgunz> DBAlex: cause G requires just a new learning skill over PS... I can understand
<DBAlex> Dont think so
<BlueDevil> Tedd: can you power off/on the speakers? already tried?
<DBAlex> heh
<DBAlex> No, i just dont like Gimp
<DBAlex> sorry :(
<vbgunz> DBAlex: write Adobe and ask them why they playing themselves?
<Tedd> Yeah. From the speakers individually and from the subwoofer BlueDevil
<_jason> jordo23, you should uncomment lines 5 and 6 (those are the main packages!).  Add " multiverse" to the end of  lines 20, 21, 36 and 37.  If you want security updates, you should also uncommment 33,34,36 and 37.  (uncomment just means remove the beginning '#' on the line)
<omeg> unimatrix9: some of us need Photoshop (not Photo Shop), whether it be for a hobby or for a job.
<omeg> Doesn't mean we can't use Linux on a dual boot.
<DBAlex> unimatrix9: because of windows viruses...
<DBAlex> and im curious
<DBAlex> lol :)
<aimaz> what process is responsible for CDs being automatically mounted in ubuntu?
<LoPMX> DBAlex, me just testing engage
<BlueDevil> Tedd: can you plug the speakers into another sound source?
<DBAlex> my job is a web designer
<unimatrix9> some thing cant be done on linux, alas
<DBAlex> so i cant really be using "The GIMP"
<DBAlex> :S
<LoPMX> DBAlex, then could u pls redesign my www.layer22.com? ;] 
<DBAlex> :\
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> Depends if you can pay or not
<omeg> Me too, DBAlex. But this isn't my working computer. I primarily work with Flash, so that's no go.
<LoPMX> DBAlex, ca
<DBAlex> yeah
<LoPMX> can
<omeg> I use OSX for that.
<DBAlex> cool
<LoPMX> brb
<DBAlex> my last client scammed me
<DBAlex> so im a little wary at the moment
<unimatrix9> brb? what program is that..lol
<omeg> I can't wait for the x86 Mac hardware so I can triple boot Mac, Linux, and Windows...
<Tedd> BlueDevil: There are other plugs, but none of the color codes match the plug. ANd besides, I tried before, it doesn't work.
<vbgunz> DBAlex: if you spent less than a week trying to really understand the GIMP, trust me, you would probably appreciate it for more than PS anyway... PS is an expensive app. Gimp is free. Rather than invest 800 or so dollars on PS, invest two weeks into learning Gimp and you'll see a nice ROI
<omeg> DBAlex: wow, really?
<DBAlex> Yep
<omeg> That's never happened to me...
<BlueDevil> Tedd: can you plug another speakers into the sound card?
<jordo23> _jason: add multiverse in place of universe or after it?
<DBAlex> Damn bastard cancelled the paypal and everything
<omeg> vbgunz: you can't tell that to professional designers, unfortunately.
<Chousuke> omeg: legally too :D
<DBAlex> trust me never work with gamers...
<DBAlex> :\
<rightcoast> DBAlex, i had a lady call asking me too "get back her website files"
<Tedd> BlueDevil: There are other plugs, but none of the color codes match the plug. ANd besides, I tried before, it doesn't work.
<_jason> jordo23, just after it
<rightcoast> meaning steal them through computer b&e from the dev
<BlueDevil> Tedd: dunno then
<rightcoast> i called him and he told me she hadnt paid in over a year :\
<unimatrix9> so if you use photoshop , you are suddenly an professional designer ...hmmm
<DBAlex> lol
<omeg> It takes longer than a week to fully understand a full graphics suite, and you can't spend that kind of time if you have to work. So it'll be maybe one hour a night.
<omeg> unimatrix9: er.
<omeg> When did I say that?
<jgrieves> any ididea what Xm.h is?
<jeed890> hi seveas u here?
<DBAlex> unimatrix9: Hell no
<DBAlex> ive been web designing for 3 years
<omeg> Please do not put words in my mouth, unimatrix9.
<vbgunz> omeg: I probably cannot tell that to an employee of someone who hired them to work *only* with Photoshop *but* if someone works for themselves... A two week investment in learning Gimp is much more professional imho :)
<DBAlex> and im still beginner imho...
<DBAlex> :|
<john_> Where would one go to add a serial modem?
<omeg> vbgunz: are you a designer?
<john_> My PC card shows up as serial device, but I don't know where I go to treat it as a modem.
<DBAlex> lol
<vbgunz> omeg: not really but in theory it all stands true
<Chousuke> as far as I know Gimp lacks pantone and stuff that make it not so attractive to pros.
<unimatrix9> designers use an mac, i thought...
<DBAlex> ask anyone who is a graphic/web/print designer... GIMP is no competition for Photoshop
<DBAlex> :(
<omeg> Because you don't seem like one. The reason being that everybody who is a designer is totally uninterested in learning a different graphics suite just because then they can use open source software. They don't use Photoshop because their employers force them to: they do it because it's the industry standard.
<Chousuke> but complaining about gimp's UI is just lame :)
<rightcoast> im not a design guy, i can gimpo a wallpaper together or whatever, nothing major
<rightcoast> s/gimpo/gimp
<LoPMX> holy fuck
<jordo23> _jason: I posted the edited file....does this look right?    >>>    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/454374
<Chousuke> It's not like Photoshop's is any better. and a pro can work with any UI.
<omeg> Also, designers don't design because they like to use graphics software: they do it because they like to design. Photoshop allows them to design. There is no reason to switch to GIMP with that reasoning.
<LoPMX> DBAlex, just got enlightenment v.0.17 running
<vbgunz> omeg: until everyone finds out Halo the movie is being entirely CGI'ed on a Linux farm :P
<DBAlex> OMFG!
<LoPMX> wow
<DBAlex> O M F G
<DBAlex> DUDE!
<omeg> Chousuke: doesn't mean that they _will_.
<DBAlex> link?
<DBAlex> Please!
<DBAlex> WooT!
<Chousuke> omeg: of course.
<LoPMX> wait a moment
<Chousuke> omeg: but there are pros that work with the Gimp too :)
<unimatrix9> i am not trying to anger anyone, please..
<Chousuke> using photoshop where necessary.
<DBAlex> :S
<omeg> Chousuke: take it from me that the design sector is one sector that Linux will _not_ conquer. Nobody uses the GIMP except one or two individuals who happen to really like it.
<BlueDevil> wtf does photoshop have to to with ubuntu?!
<DBAlex> Doubt it
<DBAlex> I mean
<DBAlex> i know lots of designers
<DBAlex> they think the gimp is a joke
<DBAlex> :\
<LoPMX> http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/
<omeg> Actually, the only times I've seen designers that use GIMP is at sites from designers that promote open source software.
<LoPMX> hit it
<omeg> Like Jimmac...
<Chousuke> omeg: That's where you're wrong. You can't say it will not conquer.
<LoPMX> IT IS SOOOO COOOL
<_jason> go offtopic with the gimp stuff pls: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DBAlex> thanks man :D
<Chousuke> who knows if Gimp 3 will be 2020484 times better than Photoshop
<vbgunz> omeg: that is true... see Ps is expensive... most people think that if they pay for something they get what they pay for whereas most people do not even realize such great work can be accomplished on Linux if *only* they would have invested there time and not there money... after all time = money :P
<jordo23> The gimp is a joke....but so was Photoshop ten years ago.
<omeg> Yes, I can. I am a designer, and I know the design industry. I don't think you can just state things like that if you don't know what you're talking about, Chousuke.
<Chousuke> omeg: You don't know how Gimp will develop
<jordo23> _jason: Did you look at the modified file?
<DBAlex> brb dudes
<Chousuke> omeg: or do you? are you a gimp dev?
<unimatrix9> hmm, other topic?
<unimatrix9> hehe
<jgrieves> any idea what Xm.h library is?
<vbgunz> haha
<_jason> jordo23, sorry, I missed it.  Can you paste it again pls?
<vbgunz> take over, the breaks over...
<jordo23> _jason:   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/454374
<jgrieves> Glw?
* DBAlex[away]  hides after starting a semi flamewar
<omeg> Chousuke: haha, by that logic, anything can happen...
<Chousuke> jgrieves: search for the file in packages.ubuntu.com
<Chousuke> omeg: anything CAN happen
<omeg> Doesn't mean that there's a reasonable chance that it will.
<Chousuke> omeg: with open source, it just takes one hella devoted developer
<unimatrix9> use whatever you need to get your job done!
<Chousuke> :D
<_jason> jordo23, looks fine, go ahead and reload it in synaptic
<Chousuke> omeg: but there is. a chance.
<vbgunz> unimatrix9: I agree
<omeg> No... one open source developer isn't enough.
<unimatrix9> and dont complain about the price you have to pay..
<aimaz> is HAL the process that mounts cds when i insert them?
<jordo23> _jason: I am not using synaptic.....I am going from command line
<aimaz> or hald
<_jason> jordo23, ok, sudo apt-get update
<Chousuke> and with the amount of complaints from pros about gimp, changes are some developers will start developing it for pros
<rightcoast> If people had no choice but to actually *pay* for photoshop, there would be 90% less users
<rightcoast> lets be honest
<rightcoast> heh
<omeg> Chousuke: trust me. The GIMP will never outdo Photoshop. Neither in quality, nor in popularity. It's zealous to think so. Even if it does become better, it is never going to replace Photoshop as industry standard.
<M_Wettendorff> does anyone knows if i can have php 4 and php 5 installed__
<Chousuke> omeg: You can not say that for sure.
<Chousuke> omeg: I'm not saying it will ever become so
<Chousuke> but it does have a chance.
<vbgunz> unimatrix9: it is far easier to dish out 800 dollars rather than seriously invest 800 dollars of your time. This is one of the reasons why Ps is huge... If it cost even more, more people would flock to it... If Gimp has a price tag of 1,600 everyone would flock to the Gimp... Don't know, it is sort of true imho :P
<omeg> Chousuke: by that logic, you can say "Finland is going to conquer the world with rocket-propelled army bunnies. You can't say that it won't because you don't know for sure."
<sylvie__> commen je f dja pr lavoir en francai le tchat?
<Chousuke> omeg: except gimp's chances are better than that happening
<Chousuke> it's all about probability.
<nox-Hand> Hey
<omeg> I know the design industry because I've been in it for years, and I know how it operates. Trust me, as much as you'd like open source software to beat heavyweights like Adobe, it's just not gonna happen.
<aimaz> sylvie, #ubuntu-fr
<navarone> idk Chousuke The finisha re crafty folk...<s>
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know how to use rsync?
<aimaz> sylvie__, #ubuntu-fr
<omeg> [20:17]  <Chousuke> it's all about probability. <-- don't tell me you think that GIMP triumphing over Adobe has _any_ chance of ever happening.
<sylvie__> #ubuntu-fr
<Chousuke> omeg: sure it does.
<sylvie__> hue commen ?!
<jordo23> _jason: seemed to work. thanks a lot!
<_jason> jordo23, great, np
<omeg> Chousuke: sure, 0.000000000000000000000000001% maybe.
<Agrajag> sylvie__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<omeg> And if so, then it will be in 10 years.
<sylvie__> merci
<omeg> If that.
<sylvie__> mais commen tu sais kil fo faire ca ?N
<Chousuke> omeg: some wise man once said that one-in-a-million chances tend to happen nine times out of ten
<Zdra> sylvie__: maybe try to speak french before speaking on a french channel...
<unimatrix9> omeg ; you are right , ok!?
<omeg> [20:19]  <Chousuke> omeg: some wise man once said that one-in-a-million chances tend to happen nine times out of ten <-- okay :)
<BlueDevil> #ubuntu-offtopic for f***'s sake
<vbgunz> omeg: spend two weeks here: http://www.gimptalk.com
<nox-Hand> know how to use Rsync anyone? Need a tiny bit of help..
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: ask away
<Chousuke> I don't like how omeg takes photoshop as THE standard.
<calc2> think TCP and DRM it could easily overtake photoshop if they implement real security
<omeg> Er.
<omeg> It is, Chousuke.
<_jason> guys, the offtopic channel is there so you can talk about things such as gimp and photoshop.  This is for support.  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
* calc2 is very lagged
<vbgunz> haha
<nox-Hand> BlueDevil: I have an iso file i downloaded that had a wrong md5sum. And I heard I can use rsync to correct it
<aimaz> Chousuke, tbh, I never use windows, but anyone who does more than mess about with graphics uses photoshop
<BlueDevil> Chousuke: i don't like it either, but you don't see me continue the debate, do you?
<aimaz> the gimp is better than it used to be but does not compare to photoshop
<omeg> Yeah, if you want to continue this, feel free to invite me to #ubuntu-offtopic, Chousuke...
<omeg> I'm still wondering if there's anybody here who knows more about my strange graphics glitch.
<nox-Hand> BlueDevil: Do you know how to use that command?
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: rsync is used to sync files/directories among different computers, if the site you downloaded from supports rsync then you might be able to
<unimatrix9> omeg, what is it kicking - resulution-
<unimatrix9> ?
<calc2> wow i must be lagged about 10min
<pinucset> how can i be sure that i downloaded a non corrupted iso?
<omeg> There's a strange graphics glitch at the bottom of my screen. It's garbage scanlines-esque... something.
<unimatrix9> to high maybe?
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: be warned though, the traffic generated by rsync can be greater than a fresh iso download
<illustre> ok moving from thre live cd to full instalation, does the full instalation allow me to partition the HD ?  i want to preserve the win partition snd create new partition currently i am @ aprition disk but dont see option to make new partition
<omeg> It's at 800x600 (old Toshiba laptop).
<aimaz> pinucset, check the md5 sum if you know it or mount it on the loopback device
<omeg> That resolution works just fine in Windows, but it seems to spawn this glitch in Ubuntu.
<BlueDevil> pinucset: compare md5 sums
<omeg> Strange thing is that the garbage is right above the bottom program bar.
<nox-Hand> BlueDevil. Okay, what is the code for it? rsync /home/nox-hand/file.iso ftp.site.com/file or something like it?
<unimatrix9> well, the freq could be too high
<BlueDevil> illustre: yes, it does
<omeg> Hmm
<illustre> BlueDevil, how i dont see the option there
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: not that simple
<omeg> The glitch doesn't happen at 640x480
<omeg> Anyway, since this is a laptop, it can't display anything besides 60 hz.
<BlueDevil> illustre: did you do manual partitioning?
<nox-Hand> BlueDevil: Oh.
<illustre> yes
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone knows how likely a usb -> RS232 adaptor is to work in ubuntu 5.10 breezy?
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: does the site support rsync?
<nox-Hand> Do not know
<unimatrix9> take an look at your xorg file
<nox-Hand> The file is on loads of servers, so can I not just use any of them?
<aimaz> Absenth, i used one with redhat and it worked fine
<illustre> all i see is configure raid. configue lvm   guided partitiong help on partitioing
<Absenth> aimaz, configuring routers and the like?
<nox-Hand> BlueDevil: Do not know
<nox-Hand> BlueDevil: The file is on loads of servers, so can I not just use any of them?
<aimaz> Absenth, only with a mouse...
<Absenth> aimaz, nod nod, thanks.
<BlueDevil> illustre: what do you see below that?
<unimatrix9> hmm, i am off
<unimatrix9> bye
<SirKillalot> does someone know a good webcrawler to save one page?
<Absenth> how could I tell if ubuntu found the device after plugging it into a usb port?
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: imo it's not worth using rsync
<illustre> ide1  master hda,  rpimary ntfs 40gb  /media/hda1
<unimatrix9> firefox can save the page
<SirKillalot> Absenth, lsusb
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: it will generate huge traffic just comparing the files
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: and then transferring deltas
<aimaz> Absenth, tail -f the syslog as you plug it in
<nox-Hand> BlueDevil: It is not? I was told it was a lot better than having to redownload 2099 MB
<unimatrix9> and there is an plugin that can save an intere website for offline browsing
<SirKillalot> I want to crawl the whole page with all the links on the same server... any tool?
<BlueDevil> illustre: do you see "free space" ?
<unimatrix9> httrack, or the firefox plugin
<illustre> no
<SirKillalot> i would prefer to use an own program for this because of stability and speed reasons
<unimatrix9> google for it
<aimaz> unimatrix9, wget can do that
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: it works alot better for text files than for binary files
<unimatrix9> ok, tell him
<unimatrix9> :)
<unimatrix9> got to go
<unimatrix9> bye
<Agrajag> unimatrix9: can you just go on bittorrent with that file and let it fix it for you?
<Absenth> alright, it does see it :)
<Agrajag> er
<BlueDevil> nox-Hand: i tried once to sync a couple of databases with it, baad choice
<Absenth> aimaz, SirKillalot danke.
<SirKillalot> aimaz, wget can track links on a page and save them and so on?
<Agrajag> nox-hand: can you just go on bittorrent with that file and let it fix it for you?
<illustre> i need to resize hda1 to create free space to make new partitions?
<LoPMX> how do i run gtk2 engine?
<aimaz> SirKillalot, yeah, i think it's -r or -R check the manpage
<nox-Hand> Agrajag: How? I did not get the file with bittorrent
<BlueDevil> illustre: if hda1 occupies the whole disk, yes
<Agrajag> nox-Hand: is it available on bittorrent?
<Agrajag> What is the file?
<illustre> can i do it in here ?
<BlueDevil> illustre: not sure, never done it; perhaps someone else in the channel can help you
<nox-Hand> Agrajag: Yes, but on bittorrent it downloads slower than regular?
<Agrajag> nox-Hand: it'll still be faster than re-downloading the whole thing, won't it?
<BlueDevil> illustre: fwiw, i've heard that it can be done in the installer, might be wrong though
<illustre> i am surprise the instalation does not provide that, i think suse did,  will gparted in the livce cd let me do that
<Knowerrors> Hey all, how do I disable the root account if I created one?
<sammy76> i'm having a problem with it not recognizing my cd-rom drive during install, anyone able to help
<navarone> illustre...you can install gparted as well...but you can only resize partitions that are not mounted...ie not your boot partition for ubuntu
<jgrieves> what is the ocmmand to loo kto see what extensions are running on X?
<BlueDevil> illustre: yes, you can do it with gtparted on a live cd
<nox-Hand> Agrajag: How do I get it to fix it in bittorrent?
<nox-Hand> Agrajag: I have opened Bittorrent
<Agrajag> nox-Hand: just get on the torrent, tell it to save to that file you downloaded, and let it run
<illustre> thats the only way correct?  here in the regular instalation cd i can't ?
<diego> buenasss
<diego> como va?
<nox-Hand> Okay
<nox-Hand> BRB then
<diego> hablan espaol?
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<BlueDevil> illustre: read what I said earlier
<navarone> illustre...you can also go thru aprtitioning part of install...resdize partition...write changes to disk and then abort rest of install by backing out in menu
<neighborlee> why was the RMB on a menu item removed does anyone know ?
<BlueDevil> illustre: talk to navarone
<illustre> navarone, thaks i am just reaqding that right now
<illustre> navarone, will it screw the winxp instalation ?
<jgrieves> what is the ocmmand to loo kto see what extensions are running on X?
<jgrieves> wow
<jgrieves> what is the command to see what extensions X is running?
<navarone> illlustre...you may have to scroll downa bit...maybe pagedown...in menu to see abort install option when finished changing partitions
<Kentaur> ok I was told someone here might know about rsync here. Could anyone tell me what to type to sync to PCs in a lan?
<navarone> illustre...it will not as long as you pick the correct partitions to modify and are careful...back up data anyway tho...cos $%& happens
<nox-Hand> Agrajag: This is what I get when I try to set ot to get Bittorrent to download the file to same folder as the org bad file is: /home/nox-Hand/Desktop/SUSE-10.0-EvalDVD-i386-GM.iso.torrent >Bad file info<<
<illustre> navarone, strange its telling me the minimum size i can use is 92%
<jgrieves> what is the command to see what extensions X is running?
<illustre> navarone, that means i would only have *% of the 40gb for my new partitoins?  not worth it
<navarone> illustre...I don't know your set-up...how big a partition you looking to make?
<M_Wettendorff> how do i uninstall Mysql / PHP and Apache??
<jordo23> What's the best IRC client to use under Gnome?  I am a KDE user.
<chrisx1> How Do i find if my cam is installed?
<BlueDevil> illustre: how full is the xp partition?
<illustre> well he hd is 40gb  i would like to steal 20gb
<BlueDevil> jgrieves: hold on, trying to find that
<jgrieves> BlueDevil thanks me 2 :)
<navarone> illustre...defrag win xp before as well...so as not to have stray data on mixed partitions
<illustre> how full i dont know unless i log into win again
<chrisx1> How Do i find if my cam is installed?
<illustre> wjen it days new partition size u can use is for the already existing partition correct?
<navarone> illustre...probably easier to install gparted w/ synaptic and use it...it is gui and pretty straight forward. You can google for safe usage
<chrisx1> How Do i find if my cam is installed?
<jgrieves> xdpyinfo i think
<jordo23> Does anyone know if the current version of Ubuntu corresponds to Stable, testing, or unstable version of Debian?
<illustre> i might do that thxs
<navarone> illustre> I beleive you can specify how big the win xp partition will be when resized...then the freesapce is what you can use for other installs
<jgrieves> BlueDevil got it
<jgrieves> xdpyinfo
<M_Wettendorff> how do i uninstall Mysql / PHP and Apache??
<jgrieves> sorry and thanks
<navarone> illustre, so if you hjave 40gigger...make size in field 20gb and it will resize to that amount
<chrisx1> How Do i find if my cam is installed?
<illustre> let me log to win to make sure how much is in use thisi s my wifes laptop
<illustre> navarone, but it was telling that the minimum sive could be 96%
<sammy76> can you see what i'm typing
<Agrajag> no
<ompaul> sammy76, no I can't :-)
<sammy76> didn't think so
<navarone> illustre, I dont know why it would say that...
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera <- How Do i install it?
<d03boy> when using the file browser to run a jar file it seems to always think that my current working directory is my home directory (which its not..) how do I deal with this?
<Tedd> Can anybody help me with getting my speakers working?
<Tedd> They were working before, last night. Now they aren't working at all.
<alvaro> hola chatines
<illustre> i just checked in windows i t has 22.7 gb of free space out of 37.2  linux sees 40gb total
<illustre> i might try the live cd and use gparted and then try full instalation
<versaily> i need help!
<versaily> i have forgoten what the root pass is
<versaily> is there a way to change/ c what it is?
<Agrajag> versaily: there isn't one
<KTheRoot> People with gmail account is capable of inviting others right? Well, since its christmas and all... would anyone like to be nice?
<versaily> :(
<Agrajag> !tell versaily about rootsudo
<chrisx1> KTheRoot, i have some ill invite
<Agrajag> versaily: that is to say, there is no root password
<chrisx1> pm me ur email
<versaily> ?
<versaily> what u mean?
<Agrajag> versaily: the bot messaged you
<Xenguy> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<Kentaur> KTheRoot: Ok PM me your email.
<Agrajag> versaily: go to the link that the bot sent you
<versaily> ok
<Agrajag> versaily: ubuntu does not use a root password, it uses sudo to give you root priveleges using the same password you used to log in.
<versaily> so when i type su
<Agrajag> don't type su.
<versaily> what sould i put in?
<versaily> only sudo?
<Agrajag> if you want a root shell, run sudo -i
<Agrajag> if you just want to run one command as root, run sudo <command>
<sammy76> anyone know anything about mounting cd-rw drives during install
<BlueDevil> xdpyinfo | grep -A 100 'number of extensions' | grep -B 100 'default screen'
<ompaul> versaily, read the page ubotu sent you
<koyoda> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<koyoda> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubun-newbie> what is the name of that program bmpx
<illustre> can someone confirm this
<ubun-newbie> i do sudo apt-get install bmpx  no packet found
<jackmacokc> i'm having a problem with apache - anyone know why i can't connect to localhost? is there something i'm missing?
<Syirrus> do sudo apt-cache search bmpx  and see if it comes us
<Syirrus> us = up
<Exxcaliber> ubun-newbie, if you wanna know the name of a proggy, just search for it like this " sudo apt-cache search bmp"
<illustre> when the installer resize tool says the min size of partion can be xx is refering of old partition not new partition that is created from the resize feature
<Knowerrors> How I disable/remove the root password if its been created?
<ubun-newbie> i want to download a program where they have radio station
<ubun-newbie> to listen radio station
<illustre> ubun-newbie, amarok
<Exxcaliber> ubun-newbie, oh okay.. you need a program which supports mp3 streaming.. you can find the radio stations at www.shoutcast.com
<BlueDevil> Knowerrors: passwd -l root
<ubun-newbie> i am install amarok what is amarok
<Knowerrors> BlueDevil: thx
<BlueDevil> Knowerrors: yw
<jackmacokc> ubun-newbie: you need streamtuner
<jackmacokc> ubun-newbie: and listen with beep-media-player
<grshpr> I get this: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<grshpr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<BlueDevil> grshpr: are you?
<Exxcaliber> grayman, are you root?
<Exxcaliber> :P
<grshpr> When I try to install centericq.
<grshpr> sudo
<grshpr> Same as root right?
<Exxcaliber> yep
<Agrajag> grshpr: do you have anotherinstance of an apt program running?
<BlueDevil> grshpr: yes
<Agrajag> synaptic, or aptitude...
<grshpr> Agrajag: No.
<ubun-newbie> i installed amarok
<ubun-newbie> does it have radio station
<BlueDevil> grshpr: lsof|grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jackmacokc> ubun-newbie: streamtuner
<grshpr> BlueDevil: Ok. :)
<agtnz> ubun-newbie: click on playlists on the left hand side
<ubun-newbie> what
<BlueDevil> grshpr: with sudo
<ubun-newbie> there is no radio station on playlist
<grshpr> BlueDevil: Same error.
<ubun-newbie> yes i see now
<M_Wettendorff> anyone here that can help with the instalation of apache / PHP / mySQL???
<ubun-newbie> i clicked up i should click on the left playlist
<jackmacokc> M_Wettendorff, whats the issue
<BlueDevil> grshpr: what same error? it should print the process that has that file open! no error!
<ubun-newbie> it shows playlist now i double click nothing happens
<ubun-newbie> i click radio streams
<M_Wettendorff>  i want to have the MySQl to run when i boot the server.
<grshpr> BlueDevil: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<agtnz> ubun-newbie: rightclick on radio streams if you want to add a new one
<BlueDevil> grshpr: did you run the command I told you to?!
<grshpr> BlueDevil: Yes, with sudo..
<M_Wettendorff> and i cant chance the password for my root user on the MySQL
<ubun-newbie> i think i dont have audio voice
<BlueDevil> grshpr: what was the output?
<ubun-newbie> how do i install my audio
<grshpr> BlueDevil: No output from that, just got to the command line again.
<jackmacokc> ubun-newbie, have you consulted the wiki?
<ubun-newbie> what is that
<agtnz> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<BlueDevil> grshpr: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ubun-newbie> aplay -l
<ubun-newbie> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ubun-newbie> card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012] , device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012] 
<ubun-newbie>   Subdevices: 0/1
<ubun-newbie>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<grshpr> BlueDevil: Ok. :)
<ubun-newbie> do i have sound yer or no
<Jowi> just installed streamtuner just to see what it was and it is really good. i'm impressed
<ubun-newbie> how u installed a streamtuner
<Jowi> sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<grshpr> BlueDevil: -rw-r-----  1 root root 0 2005-12-08 13:47 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Jowi> started it, clicked on "shoutcast" and it automatically got 100 or so radiostations. doubleclicked on one and it started xmms and played the stream.
<grayman> Exxcaliber, huh?
<grayman> Exxcaliber, what are you talking about?
<Agrajag> zenwhen:
<Exxcaliber> grayman, sry, i meant to talk to grph, my autocompletion trigged me :)
<ciga> hi
<Agrajag> hy
<ubun-newbie> ok i installed streamtunde
<grayman> Exxcaliber, ah
<BlueDevil> grshpr: and no program has that file open? hmm that's weird :-/
<Agrajag> sound slike something died without cleaning up after itself
<grshpr> BlueDevil: Not what I can think of. I have gAIM, XMMS and Mozilla running except the terminal.
<ciga> I try to compile 4.0.1-3 for woody, but it stops with an error: 'error: parse error before "TARGET32_MACHINE"'. Anyone knows what went wrong?
<ubun-newbie>  streamtuner
<ubun-newbie> Message: device: default
<ubun-newbie> ** WARNING **: ctrl_write_packet(): Failed to send data: Brutet rr
<ubun-newbie> Message: device: default
<ubun-newbie> ** WARNING **: ctrl_write_packet(): Failed to send data: Brutet rr
<jhaa> ok
<ubun-newbie> what is wrong with my streamtuner
<d03boy> zip is compatible with windowsxp right?
<grshpr> BlueDevil: I do have a update-tray (red thing with arrows) that say taht I have some downloads I need. Could that interrupt?
<jackmacokc> i dont know why you're having all these problems...all these progs worked right away for me
<BlueDevil> grshpr: sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ubun-newbie> what is wrong with my streamtuner
<ubun-newbie>  when i click on radio station i get could not make a connection
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: try one of the shoutcast ones
<ubun-newbie>  streamtuner
<ubun-newbie> Message: device: default
<ubun-newbie> ** WARNING **: ctrl_write_packet(): Failed to send data: Brutet rr
<ubun-newbie> i click on shoutcast to listen
<ubun-newbie> i get could not connect
<ubun-newbie> and it shows this error
<Jowi> no idea
<orkin> ok guys, is there any particular reason ubuntu is going so degumifyingly slow on my Dell Dimension 2350 pentium 4?
<orkin> is it because I installed it on a 30gig hard drive?
<juan> I need spanish channel. Please!!!!!
<stjepan> hi
<jackmacokc> orkin, that shouldnt hurt it
<feugan3333> Hi all. After installing nvidia drivers, xmms has a segmentation fault when I try to start it. Is this a know issue?
<orkin> an ooold 30gig hard drive
<smo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<stjepan> is it ok (no problem) with using only root partition and swap partition?
<juan> ok muchas gracias
<navarone> juan #ubuntu-es
<hedonick> orkin: how can a 30 gig drive be ooooold??? 4 gigs starts getting close to oooold ;-)
<orkin> ok
* slushpupie looks longingly at his 215Mb drive
<orkin> so what do you think the source of this problem is?
<DGauge> I installed ubuntu on my desktop as the third OS Win98SE, RHL8, and Ub...but Ubuntu was supposed to install in the free space but it oddly messed up Win98SE and RHL8 :(
<FrdPrefct> cfs-work: Try /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<FrdPrefct> orkin even
* navarone assumes slush meant gb
<FrdPrefct> see if that helps any
<slushpupie> navarone: nope
<navarone> ouch
<Nigelenki> any recommendations on rigging Rhythmbox up to an Icecast?
<FrdPrefct> might also wanna try apm instead of acpi
<chemaFPA> Xdm dont work, why?
<slushpupie> navarone: Maxtor DiamondMax 7000 215Mb SCSI-2 3600rpm
<slushpupie> navarone: works great, even after all these years
<navarone> slushpupie, is that your main partition drive? Or only drive? what processor?
<ompaul> DGauge, it only installs where you tell it to, I have never had it overwrite anything I gave it permission to write to
<ompaul> DGauge, it only installs where you tell it to, I have never had it overwrite anything I DID NOT give it permission to write to :-) (typo first time)
* navarone suspects slushpupie of "server" install...<raised eyebrow>?
<orkin> apm? acpi?
<slushpupie> navarone: the only drive in the system.  old 484 (dont recall which)
<navarone> holy smoke
<cbear> hey all, i've got a problem with vlc on my system
<slushpupie> navarone: LFS, its more of a toy than anything.  But it routes packets :-)
<navarone> slushpupie, you running x?
<chemaFPA> Some gdm alternative more little than kdm?
<slushpupie> navarone: ha!
<navarone> lol
<d03boy> does anyone else realize that nautilus sucks?
* navarone made a funny
<Jowi> d03boy: yep. rox-filer rocks
<slushpupie> navarone: I felt good about the fact I got ipsec to run on the damn thing
<challah> hey all... im having a problem with my 2nd monitor... installing the nvidia drivers... ive read the wiki... i dunno why its not working...
<navarone> I wonder if android was a bot...<s>
<challah> its a geforce fx 5200 agp
<challah> thanks in advance
<ompaul> d03boy, it does the job it was asked to do, I am happy with it
<Mabus06> How do I make accents in linux?
<DGauge> ompaul: I know I can't figure out what happened....it wrote to the free space but when I try to boot windows it won't load the norton antivirus saying it can't find the database and RHL reports that it can't find the keyboard, mouse, and then says filesystem is messed up...starts to repair it and locks up...but ubuntu works great :)
<DGauge> just doesn't seem to support my modem :(
<navarone> Mabus06, Like zees mon frere
<Mabus06> ALT+130 produces an accented e on windows, what are the linux equivalents?
<ubun-newbie> how do i install sound in ubuntu
<ubun-newbie> the sound drivers
<ompaul> DGauge, is it a win modem>
<cbear> vlc froze when i was messing with the preferences and i couldn't fore quit out of it, so i logged out
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: they should work automatically.
<cbear> *force
<Mabus06> navarone, you didn't accent frere. How do you? :D
<ubun-newbie> how do i test if i have sound
<DGauge> ompaul: yet but it works with linux kernel 2.4 or later
<ompaul> ubun-newbie, tell the channel what card you have
<cbear> but now when i start vlc again it just appears for a split second and disappears
<navarone> Try applications/character map
<ubun-newbie>  aplay -l
<ubun-newbie> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ubun-newbie> card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012] , device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012] 
<ubun-newbie>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ubun-newbie>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<navarone> App/Access/Character Map
<illustre> in the live cd i tried gparted and after hitting apply  the new partition dissapeardand the other went back to its originalo size  it did not write, any idea why it would not write,  can iresize the ntfs with gparted
<ompaul> DGauge, two questions (A) what version of Ubuntu are you using (B) what model of card is it?
<levander> someone can tell me how the scripts in /etc/cron.daily get run?
<MagicFab> hello - wondering how long will it take Firefox 1.5 to reach the repos ?
<navarone> illustre> you haev to amke sure partition you are trying to resize is not mounted. Is you windows partition auto mounted in fstab?
<MagicFab> I know I can install it manually, just rather use synaptic or apt-get
<navarone> illustre, if it is maybe that's why no effects on drive
<MagicFab> using breezy
<illustre> i dont think it is in the live cd
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: paste the output from amixer onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Mabus06> navarone, I don't see any french accents? I browsed all the "scripts"
<navarone> illustre, just unmmount drive and try again
<ubun-newbie> i donno how to use amixer
<illustre> mount does not show it mounted
<stappen> hello there
<DGauge> ompaul: how do I find the answers to those questions?
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: open a Terminal and type: amixer
<stappen> can i make synaptic secure with an passwd?
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: then paste all that output onto the Web site I told you
<stappen> and  how do i do this?
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera <- How Do i install it?
<illustre> mount is not mouted according to mtab !!!
<stappen> i am setting it up for an school, so needs to be protected
<navarone> Mabus06, I don't ahve any either...probably have to download french characters/fonts and install
<stappen> any tips?
<AndyR> lo all
<navarone> illustre
<BlueDevil> illustre: paste the mount output to pastebin
<challah> brb i got clients here... yay!!!
<ubun-newbie> http://pastebin.com/454469
<navarone> illustre, try running gparted from terminal with sudo...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<navarone> you may need root to make disk changes
<DGauge> ubuntu doesn't have any asm included  or gcc command line tools :o
<ompaul> DGauge, the model you have to look at it and write down various large chip numbers till you find it and the version run this command >>cat /etc/lsb-release<<
<ubun-newbie> is something wrong with my sound
<ubun-newbie> http://pastebin.com/454469
<crimsun> DGauge: not by default, no. Install build-essential.
<_Norris_> diferent either REGPARM and No REGPARM
<_Norris_> ?
<ompaul> DGauge, not considered tools for your granny to use, one line command to install >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<<
<occy> :(
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera <- How Do i install it?
<occy> man, this ticks me off.  Firefox dies all the time, and so does beep-media-player
<ubun-newbie> who can help me to fix my sound
<crimsun> b-m-p is deprecated
<crimsun> use bmpx instead
<occy> and every once in a while nautilus andd gnome will just hork
<occy> crimsun, grrr
<BlueDevil> ubun-newbie: what's wrong with it?
<occy> crimsun, I nukd all my prefs too
<occy> crimsun, so that can't be it
<occy> crimsun, hey btw. :)
<DGauge> ompaul I've been looking into OS development and need nasm and gcc/g++ but I hope bochs works on it :o
<Fujoor> does ubuntu have support for all wlan cards?
<ubun-newbie> when i do streamtuner and i want to listen on shout cast i get all time could nto connect
<crimsun> occy: hi
<ubun-newbie> streamtuner
<ubun-newbie> Message: device: default
<ubun-newbie> ** WARNING **: ctrl_write_packet(): Failed to send data: Brutet rr
<crimsun> Fujoor: all? no. Many? yes.
<occy> crimsun, it really sucks when I'm trying to get work done and stuff just keeps crashing on me for no reason. :(
<DGauge> I have Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog Release
<cbear> has anyone had similar problems with VLC?
<Fujoor> crimsun: is there a list with which it supports?
<ompaul> DGauge,  >>sudo apt-get install build-essential nasm<< then
<occy> crimsun, I'm getting close to just nuking it and trying to use another distro till Dapper comes out.
<crimsun> Fujoor: look on the wiki.
<binarydigit> ubun-newbie: try googling the error message
<Fujoor> crimsun: i heard the ones that dont support it must be installed via something called ndiswrapper
<illustre> tried sudo no luck http://pastebin.com/454471
<str8edge> is anyone here having problems with beagle on dapper?
<ompaul> DGauge,  you are presenting these things as problems, not opportunities
<ubun-newbie> wtf
<crimsun> occy: you could also be insane and run Dapper like those of us who are insane.
<occy> crimsun, hehe
<occy> crimsun, true, it'd probably be no less stable than my setup now.
<occy> *sigh*
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: is this the only card listed in /proc/asound/cards ?
* occy goes back to making websites pretty.
<ubun-newbie> donno
<ubun-newbie> i am newbie
<occy> crimsun, good to always see you :)
<crimsun> occy: ditto
<occy> well... "see" you
<occy> :)
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ubun-newbie> i did google search google could not help me
<ubun-newbie> /proc/asound/cards
<ubun-newbie> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<ubun-newbie>                      SiS SI7012 with ALC200,200P at 0xd800, irq 18
<ubun-newbie> 1 [UART           ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<ubun-newbie>                      MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 10
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: are you using the analog speaker-out?
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: i.e., not the optical output
<orkin> ok, how do I find the modem license key on the website, the driver told me to go to the website to get the key with my modem registration
<ubun-newbie> no idea it works fine on windows
<ubun-newbie> but in windows i download sound drivers
<ubun-newbie> and i install soundrivers
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: but this isn't Windows, and you need to physically inspect the connection on the computer.
<orkin> and it sped my system up a little bit but it isn't as fast as it was with windows
<proxosi> hwo do i install flash for firefox if im amd64
<ompaul> ubun-newbie, on a seperate note, when you have a large amount of data we ask that you paste it in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl  as there are over 700 people here :-)
<ubun-newbie> ok what to do now
<Amaranth> proxosi: You don't, say thanks to macromedia.
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: stand up and actually look at the speaker connection on your computer
<MagicFab> hello - wondering if I absolutely have to install backports repos / dapper or will Firefox 1.5 make it to the default repos in the next 5 months ?
<psusi> flash sucks anyhow
<xiaogil> Que faire pour rsoudre le problme suivant aprs un make : /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found ?
<Jxpx> how can i conect to yahoo msn?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<crimsun> MagicFab: it'll be backported when Ian finishes
<ubun-newbie> yes it good
<ubun-newbie> i did not changed it i have sound on windows
<xiaogil> What to do to solve the following problem after a make : /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found ?
<ompaul> xiaogil, however you can do this >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<<
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera <- How Do i install it?
<ubun-newbie>  gcc-3.4 u need gcc maybe
<chrom> anyone tell me how to install stopsign?
<skiy> hi ubuntuers
<orkin> where do I find the modem installation key on the linuxant website
<xiaogil> ompaul: it's done already
<MagicFab> crimsun: I am not sure I understand backports - hints to docs ?
<str8edge> any here using beagle?
<ubun-newbie> so why i have no sound
<str8edge> !backports
<illustre> how can i upgrade gparted to the latest version synaptic is showing 0.0.8 i would like 0.0.9
<ubotu> I heard backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<MagicFab> tks
<DGauge> under RHL I can see what /dev/hd has what type of filesystem on it.....does ubuntu have a program that tells that? for example, /dev/hda2    ext3     /      %of space used  etc
<ericz> df -h?
<ArkGullwing> hmm
<occy> :(
<occy> another FF crash
<ompaul> xiaogil, however you can install this also gcc-3.4
<MagicFab> cool - first paragraph of backports wiki is even specific to Firefox!
<skiy> chrom: what have you tried?
<crimsun> occy: haven't had any here, but I don't use any extensions
<ompaul> xiaogil, did not read enough the first time :-/
<zandaa> darnit <_<
<zandaa> I got problems with my ubuntu setup
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera <- How Do i install it?
<ArkGullwing> hi hi, anyone here able to chat with a windows user about possible 'upgrade' to linux? Dont wanna bother the main host of the chat here, who prolly all know what they are doing more than myself, so PM me please?
<chrom> skiy well i just tryed to install it by clicking and opening it. not working
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: you haven't answered my question. How are the speakers physically connected to your computer?
<rambo3> tryed sudo fdisk -l ?
<stjepan> is it ok (no problem) with using only root partition and swap partition?
<occy> crimsun, hmmm
<skiy> chrom: from what website?
<occy> crimsun, I wonder... maybe it's the stupid web developer plugin
<ubun-newbie> ** WARNING **: ctrl_write_packet(): Failed to send data: Felaktig filidentifierare
<ubun-newbie> ** WARNING **: ctrl_write_packet(): Failed to send data: Felaktig filidentifiera
<chrom> from stopsign itself
<zandaa> what is the default password for root on a fresh ubuntu install?
<occy> ubun-newbie, pastebin.ca please
<occy> ubun-newbie, oh,nm
<ubun-newbie> i just checked now sound the master sound was closed i open it
<occy> only 2 lines
<navarone> ArkGullwing, try live cd and decide from there would be my advice
<MagicFab> str8edge: thanks
<ubun-newbie> but still get problems
<skiy> zandaa: there isn't one :)
<ompaul> xiaogil, you may find this a useful command >> apt-cache search gcc-3.4 << and this one >>apt-cache policy gcc-3.4<< they will help you with things like that
<DGauge> I have two HDDs and df -h only shows one HDD :/
<skiy> zandaa: you need to issue "sudo passwd" to set it
<ArkGullwing> live cd? is that like... a demo of sorts or something?
<zandaa> ArkGullwing, it's a CD from which you load Ubuntu in memory
<ubun-newbie> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5520
<skiy> ArkGullwing: allows you to use ubuntu without installing, so yes
<ubun-newbie> when i click on shout cast each time i see this error on my terminla
<ArkGullwing> ahh, spiffy =D ok thanks ^_^ i'll prolly be back in the not too distant =)
<navarone> ArkGullwing, I live cd is one you boot up with and os runs from ram...no install...is slower but good way to see if most components will be recognized
<chrom> skiy : i just dled it from stopsign. com got it dled. but wont install
<ArkGullwing> cool cool =) going to try it now ^_^ *poof*
<rambo3> try different kernels too
<xiaogil> ompaul: the result is better, thanks, but now i have the following error msg : make[2] : *** [/home/gilles/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.o]  error 1
<navarone> interesting name
<ompaul> DGauge, is it (A) what is showing paste.ubuntulinux.nl for the paste (B) showing up when you type fdisk -l [again paste] 
<navarone> Who puts Ark and a seabird appendage together for nick...<s>
<ompaul> xiaogil, can't take you any further with that I am afraid, but ask again in a little while
<ardchoille> How do I disable Bluetooth services? I don't have any Bluetooth devices and keeping the service running seems like a waste.
<Tedd> Can anybody help me/
<Tedd> I need help getting my speakers back.
<ompaul> xiaogil, given no one else answered you eariler
<skiy> chrom: anti virus?
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: please, please, please check the actual physical connection of the speakers to the computer
<Tedd> They were working when I was using Ubuntu before, but now they don't work at all.
<chrom> yea its a anti virus scan program
<skiy> Tedd: you're sound has stopped working?
<Tedd> skiy: Yessum.
<Tedd> Any ideas?
<navarone> ardchoille, I beleive bluetooth in linux is what allows serial devices to work...controls the bus I think
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: without knowing whether you're using optical out, I can't really help you effectively
<xiaogil> ompaul: thanks, actually the next error is : /home/gilles/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c:3134: error: storage size of 'tun_addr' isn't known
<skiy> Tedd: What does lspci say about sound?
<ubun-newbie> i use normal pc sound output
<ubun-newbie> the cables are fine
<Tedd> lspci? I'm sorry. I have no idea what you mean.
<skiy> Paste the line about the Mulitmedia Audio Controller
<ardchoille> navarone: hmm.. I didn't have Bluetooth services running in my previous distro.
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: what types of cables?
<rambo3> Tedd new kernel?
<ubun-newbie> black normal pc cables
<skiy> Tedd: Type "sudo lspci"
<zandaa> darnit...
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: "normal pc sound output" is NOT descriptive enough.
<ardchoille> navarone: ok, if that is the case, I'll leave it running
<zandaa> can't access the root account on my fresh setup
<ubun-newbie> there is no root u use sudo
<rambo3> !tell zandaa about sudo
<skiy> Tedd: and look for a line that looks like "0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B]  (rev a2)"
<zandaa> ok...
<navarone> ardchoille, I was wondering about bluetooth myself..I thought I'm not on wireless or anything. But apparently from what I read it maybe how serial devices are used or something like that...I'm not a techy
<zandaa> and it doesn't support my LAN
<Tedd> skiy, I have Multimidia Audio Controller, but it's not Nvidia.
<zandaa> at least I can't connect through cable
<ardchoille> navarone: ok, I'm not a techie either, so I'll leave it alone for now. Thanks
<navarone> ardchoille, np
<Tedd> skiy: It's Intel Corporation.
<skiy> chrom: what is it?
<chrom> skiy: yes its an anti-virus. owner of this comp thinks its full of viruses even ater 8 complete re installs of ubuntu
<skiy> doh, Tedd what is it?
<skiy> OK
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: sigh, fine, I'll just assume you're using analog speakers. In that case, mute 'IEC958'
<Tedd> skiy: Intel.
<Tedd> I'll just pastebin it for you to see if you'd prefer.
<skiy> chrom: you don't get viruses on ubuntu, and even if you did, how is a windows based virus checker going to help?
<skiy> Tedd: yes
<ubun-newbie> what is the command to do that
<skiy> I suspect you are lacking the snd-intel8x0 module
<chrom> thats what i told him.
<Tedd> skiy: I'll paste the whole output.
<zandaa> well, I can't login as root, that's clear to me now
<skiy> chrom: lo11erZ
<chrom> is there a virus cheakers anyways for ubuntu. to keep him calmed down
<rambo3> you dont need to
<ardchoille> zandaa: there is no need to log in as root
<ubun-newbie> Segmenteringsfel
<ubun-newbie> Du har troligtvis hittat ett fel i XMMS. Var vnlig
<ubun-newbie> och g till http://bugs.xmms.org och fyll i en
<ubun-newbie> felanmlan.
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: use any mixer to unmute it. For instance, the volume control
<dieffel> hello! How can i get my ATI 9200 All-in-Wonder video-adaptor to display TV in Ubuntu?
<navarone> chrom you can install aegis virus scanner thru synaptic
<flotto> moin
<zandaa> ardchoille, yes there is... I can't access my HD
<ubun-newbie> i get now error xmms
<skiy> yes, I would suggest using "apt-cache search virus"
<chrom> can you give me the url? or how to do that>
<stappen> how do i install the flashplugin?
<Tedd> skiy: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/454501
<flotto> is anyone able to speak german?
<navarone> chrom are you on ubuntu now?
<chrom> yea
<x_or> Can someone help me understand why network routing is not broken with ubuntu.  I've configured a wireless card for DHCP and cannot seem to select the eth1 device as the gateway device.  This means I don't have a default route.  I cannot add it either:  sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 returns "SIOCADDRT: Network is down"
<Knowerrors> How do I check user/group privaleges, and what should they be?  I think I screwed em up by enabling root account
<ubun-newbie> i open amarok and i am playing drumms
<x_or> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart does not fix this either.
<ubun-newbie> i hear the drumms playing
<ubun-newbie> can something be wrong with xmms
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: change xmms to use alsa, not oss
<lsuactiafner> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Sources
<lsuactiafner>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<lsuactiafner> whats up with that
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: it's in the preferences.
<skiy> ubun-newbie: wont it start?
<lsuactiafner> been like that for a week about
<navarone> chrom>go to sysem/adminis/synaptic...put in user password and go to edit /search type aegis...when search is done select package and apply
<crimsun> Tedd: I need the output from ''amixer''
<skiy> chrom: or go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install aegis"
<ubun-newbie> the xmms wont start now
<ubun-newbie> can i remove and install a new one
<zandaa> Ubuntu doesn't want to cooperate....
<ardchoille> zandaa: is that on the same box you're using to IRC now?
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: pkill xmms, then restart it, and change the output plugin preference to use ALSA not OSS
<navarone> chrom>I think package is called aegis-virus-scanner for apt-get
<zandaa> @ardchoille yes.
<Tedd> Crimsun: Just amixer in terminal/
<AngryParsley> oh, is there an amd64 build of firefox 1.5 for linux?
<ardchoille> zandaa: if you couldn't access the hd, your user account wouldn't work
<rambo3> crimsun you are thinking of alsamixer
<AngryParsley> I know ff1.5 isn't in the repositories yet, but I'd like to install it myself
<crimsun> rambo3: no, I'm thinking of amixer.
<zandaa> ardchoille, my user account works... but not my HD (it says owner: root, group: root)
<crimsun> Tedd: yes
<Tedd> crimsun, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/454507 is amixer's output
<skiy> AngryParsley: You can just use the 32 bit one?
<AngryParsley> skiy: no, it crashes
<crimsun> Tedd: does muting 'External Amplifier' resolve it?
<skiy> AngryParsley: Any errors?, or a crashlog?
<AngryParsley> skiy: I'm using the x86-64 version of ubuntu
<Tedd> How would I do that?
<ardchoille> zandaa: "my user account works... but not my HD"  <-- think about that for a minute
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera <- How Do i install it?
<AngryParsley> skiy: yeah, tons of errors about libraries
<Tedd> I'm sorry, crimsun, I'm not too good with this.
<AngryParsley> skiy: the 64 bit version of 1.07 runs just fine
* navarone does the math and suspects a 64 bit would crash 2x's a 32 bit...bit nm
<ubun-newbie> where is that on xmms i dont see alsa
<crimsun> Tedd: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: Options> Preferences> Plugins
<zandaa> adchoille, what's there to think about???
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: then under Output
<skiy> AngryParsley: well SuSE have one
<skiy> AngryParsley: a 64 bit mozilla
<skiy> so perhaps you can use alien on that?
<ubun-newbie> i have it in swedish
<psusi> I'm running amd64 dapper which has firefox 1.5... but some days things break
<AngryParsley> skiy: I guess I could, but I was just looking for firefox, not mozilla
<Tedd> crimsun: No change
<jordo23> Is there a Ubuntu package for Azareus?  I am trying to install it, and it is listed in the Debian stable packages list, but when I apt for it I get that it is not found.
<poimen> I tried installing the em64t kernel with smp and It returned with errors what should I do install the amd64 operon smp kernel?
<skiy> AngryParsley: that's what I meant
<AngryParsley> oh
<skiy> poimen: what errors?
<navarone> poimen> install appropriate kernel for your system arch
<crimsun> Tedd: ok, just to make sure, did you dist-upgrade to Breezy from Hoary?
<Tedd> No, went to Breezy from Windows. :D
<Tedd> (Best thing I ever did imo)
<AngryParsley> hah
<skiy> Tedd: hooray! :)
<hkais> hi
<ubun-newbie> same sh*
<ubun-newbie> i changed to alsa
<skiy> hkais: hia!
<crimsun> Tedd: ok, then you need to unmute 'External Amplifier', then toggle the 'Exchange Front/Surround' element
<hkais> anyone here who knows how to configure vncserver to run with my X?
<psusi> hkais: there's a howto on the forums
<Fujitsu> hkai, hi!
<proxosi> Amaranth: you there?
<navarone> Tedd> same here...tho I kept windows fro Halo...<s> and a few others progs...but am considering reducing its partition more...lol
<zandaa> ardchoille, what should I do about my HD then to fix it?
<chrom> okay i dled aegis. where is it so i can run it for him?
<proxosi> fujitsu: hey...
<navarone> chrom...terminal...type aegis-virus-scanner -auto
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: does xmms work with alsa now?
<ubun-newbie> nope
<ubun-newbie> same error
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone here have a savage video chip?
<ubun-newbie> xmms not working
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera <- How Do i install it?
<ubun-newbie> but that program amarok works
<navarone> chrom...or just aegis-virus-scanner should get you gui
<proxosi> do anyone know the steps to make my firefox flash compatible if im using amd64?
<Tedd> crimsun, I was toggling External Amp in ALSA Mixer, and toggling exchange front/surround but still nothing
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone here have a savage video chip?
<BlueDevil> ubun-newbie: check if some other program has /dev/dsp locked
<crimsun> ubun-newbie: what's the error? Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Tedd> Crimsun: Do I have to unmute External Amp with terminal? If so how?
<an_drew> I'm partitioning my harddrive for a dual boot. Just curios if the placement of the shared fat32 partition is important. i.e. at the end of the drive or between OS's etc.
<cbear> ubun newbie, did you make sure that xmms knows to play using alsa?
<crimsun> Tedd: your 'Center' and 'LFE' are both muted, though
<hkais> psusi: do you know there? I need it under kde
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera <- How Do i install it?
<ubun-newbie> i fsck xmms  i dont want to use xmms, amarok works fine how can i add radio stations there
<ubun-newbie> in amarok
<eriksti> Hi.. I'm doing this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623        ...   on the 7th step or something I am suppose to type "make" in "ieee80211-1.0.3", but it finds "/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build/include/config/ieee80211", and even if I answer yes to remove it, nothing happens.  I have done this many times and nothing happens. Scared of screwing the whole thing up like I've done before I'd like some advise
<Tedd> crimsun, I really have no idea what that means.
<BlueDevil> chrisx1: do you have mplayer installed?
<crimsun> Tedd: it means you need to unmute them.
<ubun-newbie> how can i add shout cast from stream tuner to amarok
<cbear> some players requre you to choose your output, like oss or alsa, etc, this may be the problem
<chrisx1> BlueDevil, yes
<ubun-newbie> same problem cbear
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone here have a savage video chip?
<Tedd> crimsun: Just did it. STill nothing
<BlueDevil> chrisx1: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l
<intelikey> eriksti running 'make' as user it wont have permission to remove anything in /lib   you can try sudo'ing it.
<Knowerrors> I know youre not supposed to, but I enabled root for a while and think that has caused problems, how do I go about fixing permissions back how they should be?
<angelo> bjr quelqun conait un bon site de chat
<Thorondor> does anyone know how to set firefox as the default browser? system -> preferred apps -> browser doesn't work, somehow.
<an_drew> I'm partitioning my harddrive for a dual boot. Just curios if the placement of the shared fat32 partition is important. i.e. at the end of the drive or between OS's etc.
<ubun-newbie> lissen, when i start streamingtuner , i click shout cast then i add a station then xmms starts to play it, how can i make that amarok plays that streamin
<crimsun> Tedd: then unmute 'External Amplifier'
<Tedd> From ALSA?
<Amaranth> proxosi: Yeah.
<eriksti> intelikey: same thing happens with "sudo make"
<Tedd> Crimsun: Done
<rambo3> an_drew it doesnt matter
<Tedd> Still nothin'.
<navarone> an_drew, doesn't matter...but good idea including fat32 to share
<intelikey> Knowerrors ?   "enabled root"  and  "permissions"  are not related
<proxosi> amaranth: so how do i get firefox to compatible with flash.. if im amd64?
<BlueDevil> an_drew: it matters only if you have an old bios which can't boot anything past 1024 cyl
<Amaranth> proxosi: You don't.
<eriksti> intelikey: I also ran the previous steps with "sudo sh remove-old"
<ubun-newbie> lissen, when i start streamingtuner , i click shout cast then i add a station then xmms starts to play it, how can i make that amarok plays that streamin?
<proxosi> amaranth: so its impoosible?
<_null> Are there any debs for xserver-xgl on breezy?
<BlueDevil> proxosi: install a 32bit chroot
<an_drew> thanks everyone
<chrisx1> BlueDevil, Whats That Meant To Do?
<Knowerrors> intelikey: well, some things are broken with my systemsettings accesss, and don't know how to fix it...
* Dominus- just got his ubutnu CD's in the mail =D
<illustre> configure is giving me this error cnofigure error c compliler cannot create executables
<Dominus-> After what seemed like a year..
<crimsun> Tedd: please use the speaker-test utility
<emurz> what's going on with firefox 1.5?
<BlueDevil> chrisx1: play whatever the camera is showing
<Tedd> crimsun, : I'm messing with the preferences. I figure I'll get it sooner or later.
<chrisx1> it failed
<chrisx1> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<intelikey> eriksti have you tried hiding the old,  i.e.  sudo mv /lib/<blah> .<blah>    and then run make
<BlueDevil> chrisx1: paste there
* navarone really needs new fans..<plugs ears>
<crimsun> Tedd: use the speaker-test utility to test your speakers
<chrisx1> BlueDevil, i Am
<zandaa> ardchoille, it appears my HD has been chmodded to 500
<zandaa> and I added myself to the root-group
<eriksti> intelikey: I'll try it ..
<crimsun> Tedd: that will help narrow down which mixer element(s) you need to (un)mute
<poimen> someone here running a pentium D with smp enabled?
<bob832> anyone here familiar with audacity errors?
<Amaranth> proxosi: It's possible is you know how to do multiarch things.
<neighborlee> has anyone else noticed the scroll balls in gnome menus ?
<proxosi> bluedevil: chroot? (me noob) i tried to follow a site .. that guide me to isntall firefox 32 and install flash .. and it supposed to work.. but when opening it.. it close by itself
<Amaranth> proxosi: But I'll see you in a day or so when your firefox compile finishes.
<intelikey> Knowerrors what kind of things are "broke"  :)
<cafuego> a day? Have they made gcc run faster?
<BlueDevil> Amaranth: no need to compile firefox
<proxosi> compiling programs take that long??
<soundray> What's the reverse of the CHAR function in OpenOffice Calc (converting a character to an ascii code)?
<BlueDevil> proxosi: look at ubuntu forums, there's a tutorial there
<Amaranth> BlueDevil: If you know how to do it please help.
<Thorondor> normally not
<Thorondor> but big programs take some time...
<cafuego> proxosi: Depends on the programs and your machine specs
<Knowerrors> intelikey (this is kde btw, asking in #kubuntu also), in system settings, I can't change options for storage media, and also for gtk looknfeel
<Tedd> crimsun: I'm doing that, it's just playing static and giving me output in terminal
<BlueDevil> proxosi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106&highlight=32+bit+flash+chroot
<Millenniumgroup> Hi.. how do I change my resolution? Currently only got 3 res, 1024x768,800x600 and 640x340, linux recognises my card as an ATI Radeon 9500 but how do I change the resolution? I've edited the xorg.conf to "1280x1024" but nothing happens and I still can't pick another resolution, any ideas?
<BlueDevil> proxosi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32+bit+flash+chroot
<soundray> How do you compare strings in OpenOffice calc? "IF" doesn't seem to accept anything other than a numeric comparison.
<ubun-newbie> i think i miss some files amarok files they play fine when i add a radio station it does not work what file i miss
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, have you restarted X?
<intelikey> Knowerrors try 'sudo chown <username>:<username> $HOME -R '    where <username> means you of course.
<IRCat> hiya,  can anyone help with sound problems?
<Tedd> crimsun: I'm doing that, it's just playing static and giving me output in terminal
<ubun-newbie> helllooooooooo
<Tedd> Shit. Err. crimsun, should I pastebin the results?
<navarone> Knowerrors>take a look at Config editor in apps menu...sry not familiar with kde or it's menus
<Millenniumgroup> soundray yup..
<proxosi> bluedevil: i tried yesterday... and follow all the steps.. but it doesnt work.. when opening it.. it loads.. and close
<ubun-newbie> what files do i need to download to be able to listen to radio
<chrisx1> BlueDevil, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5521
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: did you install mp3 support yet?
<ubun-newbie> nope whats the name for that file
<ubun-newbie> streamtuner i installed that one
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, perhaps run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instead of editing xorg.conf directly.
<zandaa> @Jowi, is mp3 support standardly installed when installing from a CD?
<intelikey> bose accustic wave....  oh nm.
<IRCat> I've got a Compaq Deskpro PIII.   Don't know what sound card.
<BlueDevil> proxosi: how did you run it?
<Jowi> zandaa: no
<Knowerrors> intelikey: wow, that command is really cranking the cpu
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, if all else fails, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any hints why 1280 won't work.
<ubun-newbie> which files do i need to download for mp3 support
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: as we were discussing, oh about 2 hours ago, most radio stations stream mp3. you need that
<Jowi> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jowi> follow those instructions
<proxosi> bluedevil: by accessing through gui?
<ubun-newbie> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ubun-newbie> i installed that shi*
<ubun-newbie> 3 hours ago
<BlueDevil> proxosi: what does that mean?
<Knowerrors> intelikey: didn't fix it though
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: for xmms you need xmms-mad
<proxosi> emm
<soundray> How to get a number from a string in an OOo spreadsheet? (The reverse of char() )
<zandaa> ah, I get it now... the sudo command gives me temporary root access for the procedure I want to execute
<ubun-newbie> i dont want to use xmms
<proxosi> i wen to the directory where i unpacked
<BlueDevil> chrisx1: hmm, i took a look but it seems an ioctl call fails :(
<Tedd> Can anyone help me get all 4 of my speakers working now
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: for gsteamer you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<proxosi> and i opened from there
<Tedd> I've tried enabling Surround, Surround Jack and all that
<Tedd> But nothin' works.
<polk> how do I remove packages in ubuntu?
<intelikey> Knowerrors sounds like kde/kdeapp error then.
<chrisx1> BlueDevil, What Do i Need To Do
<BlueDevil> proxosi: which tutorial did you follow?
<intelikey> Knowerrors any error message ?
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: well, streamtuner uses xmms for playing radio so you need that
<proxosi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106&highlight=32+bit+flash+chroot] 
<ubun-newbie> i removed xmms now i did isntall xmms-mad is this enough and i will install gstrea08-mad
<intelikey> polk 'sudo apt-get remove <blah> '
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: if you want to use streamtuner you need xmms as well
<polk> thank you intelikey
<intelikey> polk ' aptitude  or  synaptic ' also
<Knowerrors> intelikey: nope
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-mad gstreamer0.8-mad
<BlueDevil> chrisx1: dunno
<BlueDevil> proxosi: did you run /usr/local/bin/firefox32 ?
<intelikey> Knowerrors if you can find the name of the app start it from a term and see what all it spews out
<challah> hey all can someone help me get my monitor workin... having hard time installing drivers...
<chrisx1> BlueDevil, :( k anyhoo i brb then see if rebootin helps i aint rebooted yet i just plugged it in
<ubun-newbie> done...
<Jowi> challah: what monitor and which graphic card?
<intelikey> konsole even
<ubun-newbie> stile same shit same error it can not connect to shoutcast
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: that is strange. works fine for me on first try
<challah> jowi: it would end up bein my main monitor... nvidia geforce fx 5200...
<ubun-newbie> i hear voice on amarok
<ubun-newbie> it plays sounds on amarok
<proxosi> bluedevil: no i didnt.
<BlueDevil> how many fps do you guys get with glxgears ?
<Knowerrors> intelikey: I get SIGSEGV error sometimes while fooling with storage media settings
<proxosi> bluedevi: im supposed to?
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: i've never used amarok so i can not help you with that
<zandaa> Jowi, do you know how to chmod a HD?
<ubun-newbie> ok
<BlueDevil> proxosi: then you didn't follow the tutorial correctly
<Jowi> challah: have you read the nvidia wiki?
<Jowi> zandaa: what do you mean?
<zandaa> jowi, I can't access my HD even-though I'm system administrator
<intelikey> Knowerrors i gota go.   if you are still having trubble with it when i get back i'll try to help,  maybe someone can fix it for you   :)
<challah> jowi: yes... i have installed the drivers
<Jowi> zandaa: what type of HDD and what filesystem?
<BlueDevil> proxosi: from now on do everything a tutorial tells you to
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, doesn't work :(
<proxosi> ok
<Jowi> challah: and did you do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<zandaa> jowi, it's a 160gb S-ATA HDD, the partition it is mounted to is a linux partition
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, it doesn't work :( resolution is still the same 1024x768
<challah> jowi: yeah
<proxosi> bluedevil: for step 2.. i can extract it anywhere right?
<challah> jowi: and then i reboot and cant rollback
<Jowi> zandaa: sorry, never set up a sata drive in linux :-/
<Thorondor> how do i set my standard brower to firefox instead of konquerer?
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, any hints in /var/log/Xorg.0.log concerning the 1280 resolution?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what's the problem?
<challah> jowi: cause im an idiot...
<zandaa> Thoronder, it should already be
<Jowi> challah: probably not. you missed something. where do you go wrong?
<Thorondor> well, after installing KDE it's not anymore.
<BlueDevil> proxosi: in a subdirectory under your home dir is fine
<zandaa> Thorondor, ah so that's why... I don't know then
<Millenniumgroup> guys im quite new to linux , bluedevil my screen reso won't change after fiddling with xorg+xserver (always 1024.x768) let me check soundray
<DGauge> ompaul: you still here?
<Jowi> Thorondor: ask in #kubuntu :)
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: how are you trying to change the resolution?
<Roey> hey all
<MiSS_n00b> Hi people, I'm having problems with my video drivers is there some way I can uninstall them so I can reinstall?
<Thorondor> jowi: i
<Roey> listen
<Thorondor> jowi: i'm in gnome right now
<challah> jowi: i think it could have been when i asked to get those packets... for some reason on the repository box it wouldnt remember that i checked everything in bb/su/u
<tonyyarusso> What apt line do I need to be able to get opera?
<Millenniumgroup> bluedevil, when I installed ubuntu for the first time (xserver) when it didn't change my res, I tried to gedit the xorg.conf
<Roey> I got fed up with Ubuntu, but I learned something new (namely, sudo).  Thanks for being so strict about it in here! :)
<soundray> I'm trying to find out whether a field in an OOo spreadsheet matches a particular character. if(A1='M';1;0) doesn't work.
<polk> MiSS_n00b, what video drivers and what are  the problems?
<Jowi> Thorondor: in gnome you can change default browser in the session config
<BlueDevil> MiSS_n00b: what video drivers?
<Millenniumgroup> reading xorg.log now, guys is there any way I could post my xorg.0.log, some place so you could see it?
<soundray> Any spreadsheet wizard here?
<MiSS_n00b> nvidia drivers, i stuffed up somewhere and the open gl isnt working
<BlueDevil> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<challah> jowi: but i still ended up with the propper packets
<Millenniumgroup> soundray/bluedevil could you guyst plz check my config ? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5522
<feugan3333> MiSS_n00b: you could just remove the package (nvidia-glx) using synaptic
<challah> jowi: ima try again ill start from the beginning... thanks
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: run "xdpyinfo |grep -A 100 'number of extensions'|grep -B 100 'default screen'" without the quotes and paste the output
<Jowi> challah: check that you installed: nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Not a wizard, but there's some chance I could help you.  Tell us what the topic is.
<zandaa> darn the fricking HD
<Jowi> challah you also need the restricted-modules for either 386 or 686 depending of which kernel you have chosen
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, your X thinks that your monitor isn't capable.
<DGauge> ompaul: here is the result (had to take care of something first) -> http://pastebin.com/454568
<challah> yeah
<challah> jowi: yeah that was the difference between the 2 wikis
<soundray> tonyyarusso,  I'm trying to find out whether a field in an OOo spreadsheet matches a particular character. if(A1='M';1;0) doesn't work.
<challah> jowi: was just typin that
<Jowi> challah: then "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<xukun> Seveas, thanks for that tip. that one about smartmontools. I foud out that I have to backup and replace my harddisk very soon
<navarone> question: I have added in the last 4 months extra hdd, a sb live soundcard to replace onboard and a ethernet/network card. Will this put too much strain on a 300w ps?
<soundray> tonyyarusso, any way to compare strings in Calc?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: As in writing a formula to check whether it does?
<soundray> tonyyarusso, yes.
<polk> MiSS_n00b, install and uninstall them from a terminal not while running X control-ALT-F1 to switch, then reboot
<hkais> noone here with a kde and vncserver und dubuntu?
<zandaa> navarone, I don't think it would be
<trebuchet> hey guys what repository do I need to get ncurses-devel? and how do i make apt-get not try and upgrade everything?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Let me take a look...
<Roey> challah:  great nick
<soundray> tonyyarusso, or the reverse of char(65)='A' -- function('A')=65 ??
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, hmm clv is giving me an error about command doesn't exsist etc etc, maybe im typing it wrong? Soundray, ok.. how do I change that?
<MiSS_n00b> do i uninstall nvidia-kernal-common as well?
<navarone> zandaa, I didn't think so...ps is not seeming to be overworked or overheated...but fans are noisy and prob need a replacement then
<challah> roey: thanks
<ompaul> DGauge, you never showed what came out of df -h
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, when you go through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, choose 'Advanced' for monitor selection.
<challah> roey: it started out as holler, cause everyone here yells holla!!!! like a bunch of idiots
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, already done that
<zandaa> navarone, fans can lower in noise with a drop of oil in the bearing
<dooglus> trebuchet: it's in main, and it's called libncurses5-dev
<challah> roey: and i worked in bakeries soooo
<Millenniumgroup> I don't have my monitor manual either :/
<DGauge> I forgot to do that :o
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, did you copy your hsync and vertical refresh from the monitor manual?
<navarone> zanda...did that...used electric razor oil...very thin mineral type oil...could not find sewing machine oil...shaem eh? lol
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, I've lost my manual :( so I just used the default values
<Millenniumgroup> default values the program presented me
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Check the section in the Help for the MATCH function, and see if that does what you want.  It seems to find a string anywhere in an array, and might suit your purposes if you specify that array to be just one cell.
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, that won't work. Search the web for your monitor specs using the exact model name.
<trebuchet> dooglus, ah thanks.. wasn't showing up in dselect
<soundray> tonyyarusso, great, thank you, I'll go reading.
<dooglus> trebuchet: I found it with: "apt-cache search ncurses-dev"
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, sorry again bud.. but is there a comand that will show me my full monitor model name?
<Millenniumgroup> so I can google it?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what clv?
<Millenniumgroup> clv?
<navarone> zandaa...so far they are just noisy...no idea which one or all. Don't think it is cpu heatsink fan...have not had any crashing...tho some graphical glitches on changing from enlightenment to gnome session...
<Roey> challah:  you like challah?
<tonyyarusso> McAffee doesn't run on Linux to anyone's knowledge, does it?  (No, I don't want to; I'm looking into a University's network security policy.)
<Roey> challah:  it's interesting isn't it?
<Roey> challah:  sorta sweet for a rbead.
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: try to use         HorizSync       30-81 and VertRefresh     56-75
<Roey> bread.
<FrdPrefct> tonyyarusso: Try f-secure or clamav
<challah> roey: i make french toast with challah bread
<tonyyarusso> s/McAffee/McAfee/
<Roey> challah:  hahaha
<trebuchet> dooglus, last time I used debian, dselect was the way to go.. has it fallen out of favour? i'm a gentoo user, just making a custom kernel for a friend's laptop
<zandaa> navarone, is there a lot of dust on your fans/hardware??? (better remove that)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, ehh no, but then are they expecting a windows box - that might be all they set up for
<ubun-newbie> do i need any codec to play radio stations on amarok
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: [23:14]  <Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, hmm clv is giving me an error
<challah> roey: i used to make it every sunday morning and the guy in the deli next to us would make eggs and bacon and stuff
<Roey> challah:  they have a challah for pesach right?
<Roey> ah
<str8edge> roey: nope
<dooglus> trebuchet: I don't know.  I've never used dselect, and not really heard it mentioned here much at all either.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, start off with the well if I wanted to use a mac you would be causeing me issues and work to a GNU/Linux box :-)
<ubun-newbie> do i need any codec to play radio stations on amarok
<Roey> str8edge:  what
<str8edge> challah is levened.. on pesach levened bread is not allowed
<navarone> zandaa...I ahve had air blown thru chassis...removed and wiped fan blades when oiling...and vacuumed. Wiped drives off as well...fans bearing are just wearing out
<Roey> str8edge:  you can make challah out of matzah meal no??
<challah> roey: well i never personally saw any of it get "blessed" i dunno what it would be
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: They are requiring that all student computers have it installed in order to be allowed to connect to the university network.
<Roey> str8edge:  we bypass every restrictino like that ;)
<Roey> *restriction
<zandaa> navarone, that does sound like it's needing a replacement, fans aren't that expensive though
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, install it - you don't have to run it :-)
<challah> roey: is that what were talkin about... not familiar with the holiday
<str8edge> roey: i have never made it out of matzah-meal
<trebuchet> navarone, once a fan has started to go noisy, its too late to save it. oil will just quieten it for a little while until you can replace it
<Roey> challah:  challah is only blessed when greeteing the Shabat
<dooglus> trebuchet: people usually suggest using the GUI "synaptic" or the command line "apt-get" or perhaps "aptitude" or "debfoster".
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I almost wonder whether that is even legal, or if some part of anti-trust law might apply...
<navarone> zandaa...yeah...will takea  look at weekend
<Roey> challah:  aaah gotcha
<str8edge> Roey: thats when we have it.
<Roey> str8edge:  well yeah
<trebuchet> dooglus, ok thanks for the hints :)
<navarone> trebuchet, yup
<DGauge> ompaul: here is the other one -> http://pastebin.com/454568
<Roey> str8edge:  I don't though
<ubun-newbie> do i need any codec to play radio stations on amarok
<Roey> str8edge:  (vegan here)
<vr_> hey all, i'm not getting any sound in rhythmbox (mp3s) but I can play them fine with xmms. what am i missing ?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: They have a bot running on the network that supposedly checks for compliance, and boots anyone out of it.
<Roey> str8edge:  it stinks to have to eat matzah or something while everyone else eats real bread.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I suggest you talk to the admins
<challah> roey... i was working as like a bakers assistant/pastry chef...
<str8edge> roey: was vegan, then vegetarin, now I eat small amounts of meet
<str8edge> meat
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Although I have no idea what that bot would even do if it encountered a Linux box.  Probably have a minor stroke and collapse for a few hours.
<Funzo> can anyone tell me if ubuntu for the mac supports the airport 802.11b card?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: That's the next step.
<zandaa> anyone know how to change the permissions on a HD through the terminal???
<ubun-newbie> do i need any codec to play radio stations on amarok
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, just look at the FCC sticker :)
<psusi> meat good... arrrrr
<Roey> str8edge:  ah
<tonyyarusso> zandaa: Check /etc/fstab for its mounting options.
<Roey> str8edge:  I can't do it morally.
<challah> roey: it would get made or baked where i worked and get shipped out in wholesale or to like a country club or banquet hall if it was like pastries or a cake...
<navarone> trebuchet> computer is on hardwood lamiante as well...no cushioning to diffuse vibrations and such
<psusi> zandaa: what do you mean? 'on a HD'?
<zandaa> psusi, just to change the permissions like who can read/write stuff on it
<Roey> challah:  challah in a non-Jewish setting? I didn't know they had those
<ompaul> DGauge, you did not do what I last asked >>>>>DGauge, you never showed what came out of df -h <<<<<
<str8edge> roey: my wife is somewhat intollerant to soy.. and we want to avoid giving my daughter a soy allergy.
<ledh> Hey PPL!
<Roey> str8edge:  got it
<psusi> zandaa: every file in the filesystem has its own set of permissions... you can set it by looking at the file properties in nautilus, or chmod from the command line
<DGauge> the link I just put is what came out of df -h
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil.. I altered the values as you suggested, and it did change my resolution to something else other then 1280x1024, something lower and weird
<Roey> str8edge:  I'm gonna have a helluva time finding a wife
<Roey> arg
<tonyyarusso> I could have sworn Opera was in either the Ubuntu or Debian repos, now where'd it go?
<Millenniumgroup> you got another value I could try?
<FarrisG> I'm having problems with evms. I get segfaults when I try to expand a container. This doesn't happen on my debian box, just on my ubuntu box. Any ideas?
<ledh> I've installed OpenOffice2... but the 1.1 version is still installed... how do i uninstall it?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, however be aware they may want you to jump through some technical hoops to allow you on the network
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: paste the new Xorg.0.log
<tonyyarusso> zandaa: What file system?
<Millenniumgroup> I now got 1 extra resolution to pick 834x624
<Millenniumgroup> k
<DGauge> df -h output this -> http://pastebin.com/454587
<Millenniumgroup> what was the command again to view it?
<vr_> hey all, i'm not getting any sound in rhythmbox (mp3s) but I can play them fine with xmms. what am i missing ?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what monitor? CRT/TFT?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Hoops are fine, as long as they can be gotten through, right?
<Millenniumgroup> CRT
<ledh> I've installed OpenOffice2... but the 1.1 version is still installed... how do i uninstall it?
<ledh> :(
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, what's the command again to view my config file?
<str8edge> Roey: try living in an area where there are 3 jewish girl in your age range..
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: try HorizSync	30-96
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: and VertRefresh	50-160
<Roey> str8edge:  dude, rockville/bethesda is at the heart of it all.
<soundray> BlueDevil, Millenniumgroup, guessing is dangerous...
<ubun-newbie> how do i isntall realplayer
<Roey> str8edge:  i have a Chabad in my back yard in Gaithersburg MD
<Roey> challah:  hey again
<soundray> BlueDevil, Millenniumgroup, if your CRT is reasonably recent, it'll warn you though if you go out of spec.
<BlueDevil> soundray: any better idea?
<DuffyX56> To anyone who can help me with gParted, I was messing with it and I made a new disklabel and now my whole second harddrive is gray and all my other stuff like the swap and the linux partition is gone....should I continue making another partition and will my stuff come back or am I screwed?
<str8edge> Chabad?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I would tend to agree, if they can't be gotten through then it is a matter of playing the correct politics, and that does not mean that you fire off some random missile, it means you take three days to think about an answer then you write it, then you wait a day
<soundray> BlueDevil, Millenniumgroup, use the "Medium" option for monitor selection in reconfigure?
<ledh> I've installed OpenOffice2... but the 1.1 version is still installed... how do i uninstall it?
<confrey> hi everybody
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, the you read it again and check if it is a good arguement.
<BlueDevil> DuffyX56: did you write the changes to disk?
<psusi> ledh: remove the packages in synaptic
<ubun-newbie> how do i isntall realplayer
<DuffyX56> no, i just left it gray...what should I do?
<Millenniumgroup> ok, I haven't changed my config yet, should I try medium in xserver?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Of course.
<psusi> DuffyX56: then cancel the changes
<topyli> ledh: search for openoffice in synaptic. remove all the packages that don't say they're openoffice.org2
<ompaul> DGauge, okay so your running from the first drive, what is on the second one? rh?
<ledh> i'm a newby at this OS
<confrey> I have a wifi usb, when I attach it I see the prism2_usb module is loaded; but I can't use it; what's missing?
<ledh> sorry
<ubun-newbie> how do i isntall realplayer
<guerby> bonsoir, y-a-t'il un moyen d'installer d'un coups les package utiles aux developpers (make, gcc, libc6-dev, ...) sur une ubuntu 5.04 en ligne de commande ?
<DuffyX56> psusi: how do I partition then, and how do i cancel it?
<topyli> ledh: don't be sorry, hack on! :)
<Millenniumgroup> ubun-newbie go here http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Millenniumgroup> and search for "realplayer"
<DGauge> yeah I put RHs swap and boot stuff there and put the / on the first one
<zool2005> good evening
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, mind if I pm u?
<DuffyX56> it all changed to unallocated, it that supposed to happen?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Go ahead.
<guerby> oops wrong language forum :)
<BlueDevil> DuffyX56: if that was the state when you ran gparted, yes
<zool2005> could anyone tell me how to change the resolution of my screen please? I only selected 800x600, 1274x986 when I installed and cannot see any other options now
<DuffyX56> it wasn't, I was messing around with it and I went to Device>Set disc label and my second hd went gray and unallocated...is that how you partition then click New and make another partition?
<DGauge> ompaul: forget about my problem I am just going to reformat my HDDs and install Windows on it again and leave it at that...easier solution than trying to find the / for RHL
<ledh> all the green squares are the packs installed... right?
<confrey> zool2005, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose all modes you want
<zool2005> cheers
<DuffyX56> o.o
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: did that work?
<ledh> how do i change my font color here? hahaha!!
<soundray> tonyyarusso, thank you for your hint -- I found a way to get what I want using MATCH()
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Perfect.
<DuffyX56> soo, to partition do I set a disclabel and add a new partition and will it go back to the regular menu?? Please Help.
<ardchoille> soundray: be careful when playing with mathes ;)
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, how are you getting on? Tried Medium?
<Millenniumgroup> trying it now guys
<soundray> ardchoille, yes, thanks, burnt my fingers more than once... :)
<confrey> I have a wifi usb, when I attach it I see the prism2_usb module is loaded; but I can't use it; what's missing?
<ardchoille> soundray: lol
<BlueDevil> confrey: did you configure it?
<chrisx1> rebooting NOW
<Millenniumgroup> whats the command again to view my xserver?
<DuffyX56> o.o
<Millenniumgroup> I mean run it?
<confrey> BlueDevil, no; I don't know how
<chrisx1> startx
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, X
<ledh> =(
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: to view what?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: the logs?
<ledh> all the green squares are the packs installed on synaptic?... right?
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, I mean to run it dpkg something?
<BlueDevil> ledh: yes
<ledh> n_n
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Mitja> Is there a function that tells you bytes per sector of a .img or .iso?
<BlueDevil> Mitja: usually 512
<confrey> BlueDevil, can you suggest me how to configure it?
<BlueDevil> confrey: ifconfig
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, how old is that CRT of yours?
<soundray> there he goes...
<tonyyarusso> Found the apt line for opera if anyone cares.
<bor> SWAT: hi and sorry, I hadn't got much time and I don't have it now but I'll investigate on it on weekend.  if it's urgent for you, just ask here again if someone other knows how to solve the filesize limit in mkisofs.
<confrey> BlueDevil, I havn't the device wlan0
<illustre> well clearly not able to resize with the live-cd so i will need to try the paprtitioning with the regular cd instalation
<MWettendorff> anyone here good with MySQL???
<soundray> MWettendorff, I've made some baby steps...
<skeld> anyone use ntop?  I cant find a conf file
<soundray> MWettendorff, what is it?
<agk__> is er ook iemand uit nederland
<soundray> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<challah> ok i have a question before i restart my computer
<challah> about my nvidia drivers i just installed
<MWettendorff> Soundray: how do i see if the server is running??
<soundray> MWettendorff, 'ps aux | grep mysql' ?
<MWettendorff> soundray: and how do i make sure that it starts when ever i start the pC?
<ledh> i'm having errors with the backdoor's ports when i update my OS... is somthing wrong? how do i repair that? =(
<soundray> MWettendorff, having a file called /etc/init.d/mysql normally should make sure that it starts automatically.
<jazzKa> hellO!
<Millenniumgroup> I tried medium - 1280x1024 60@ still the same resolution :(
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: man update-rc.d
<jazzKa> which are the default services running on a new Ubuntu installation?
<soundray> MWettendorff, from the ps command you should get at least one line that contains /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<jazzKa> I need to know, but I have added and removed several services, so...
<lsuactiafner> jazzKa : ps auxww | grep -b bash
<lsuactiafner> jazzKa : ps auxww | grep -v bash
<ledh> i'm having errors with the backdoor's ports when i update my OS... is somthing wrong? how do i repair that? =(
<MWettendorff> ps command??
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: did you try the hsync and vrefresh values i gave you?
<soundray> MWettendorff, 'ps aux | grep mysql'
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, hmm no.. if it can damage my monitor, im scared..?
<MWettendorff> morten    2513  0.0  0.3   3456   800 pts/0    S+   22:45   0:00 grep mysql
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, how old is your monitor?
<zandaa> anyone familiar with chmod?
<jazzKa> can someone with the a new ubuntu installation tell which are the network running services?
<MWettendorff> i get that when i run that
<Millenniumgroup> soundray.. hmm like 2000 I think
<soundray> MWettendorff, it's not running then. Did you install the Ubuntu mysql packages?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: if your monitor doesn't support the refresh rates it should enter standby mode
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, what size?
<MWettendorff> yea i did..
<Millenniumgroup> 17"
<ledh> i'm having errors with the backdoor's ports when i update my OS... is somthing wrong? how do i repair that? =(
<eXistenZ> erm
<BlueDevil> ledh: what kind of errors?
<eXistenZ> is firefox 1.5 up for ubuntu yet?
<crimsun> no.
<BlueDevil> eXistenZ: it's not backported
<soundray> MWettendorff, including mysql-server ?
<eXistenZ> WE NEED IT
<BlueDevil> eXistenZ: prolly never will
<Gambit---> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/ubuntu.jpg someone wanna explain this joke to me? :)
<ledh> hmmm... like... couldn't get the files.... no update...
<eXistenZ> BlueDevil, why? :/
<ledh> let me paste them here
<ledh> n_n
<Millenniumgroup> 17" that's my monitor size
<Jowi> ledh: the backports you mean? for breezy?
<ledh> nop
<MWettendorff> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<MWettendorff> $ sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<MWettendorff> $ sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<ledh> Hoary
<eXistenZ> Gambit---, nasty
<Jowi> oh
<MWettendorff> that is what i have been running
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil..ok what was the info you gave me far, the synch one?
<BlueDevil> eXistenZ: it would require lots of packages to be retested/recompliled/backported
<MWettendorff> insted of PHP4 i have installed php5
<derrick81787> milleniumgroup: my 17" monitor runs a 1280X1024 resolution
<ViKiTo> hi
<Gambit---> eXistenZ, well the rest of them I get, just wondering wtf's with that :)
<jazzKa> which IDS do you recommend for a domestic user just a bit paranoic on security?
<eXistenZ> Gambit---, imagine if my boss would see this pic, I'd be fired immediately.
<logan77666> anybody knows how to disable thumbnails in nautilus for html files only ?
<Millenniumgroup> yeah on windows I run 1280x1024 as well
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: why didn't you save it the first time I gave it to you?
<ViKiTo> could anybody tell me how to install java
<Jowi> Millenniumgroup: is it LCD or CRT?
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, are you sure you want to torture your eyes with that resolution on 17"?
<Millenniumgroup> CRT
<mrkoje> jazzKa... might try tripwire
<Gambit-> eXistenZ, wacky, sucks to be you.  Take a look at the rest of them, though, that's the only one that's mildly nws
<Jowi> Millenniumgroup: what brand and model?
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, yeah Im sure... BlueDevil sorry bud.. I dunno why
<ViKiTo> could anybody tell me how to install java
<mrkoje> jazzKa... ive never used it but I heard its good
<Millenniumgroup> Jowi I don't know, I've lost my manual
<soundray> MWettendorff, enter 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start' and see if it runs after that with the ps command.
<jazzKa> mrkoje, thanks!
<Jowi> Millenniumgroup: look at the backside of the monitor. should be a silvery sticker there
<derrick81787> milleniumgroup: i would try installing the nvidia drivers and then just adjust my monitor to center the picture or do autoadjust if you have one of those on your monitor
<popey> !tell ViKiTo about java
<ViKiTo> please
<soundray> derrick81787, he can't get the res he wants.
<BlueDevil> derrick81787: he has an ATI board
<mrkoje> somebody got a problem with ubuntu and widescreen monitor?
<derrick81787> oic
<MWettendorff> root      2614  0.6  0.5   4172  1400 pts/0    S    22:50   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<MWettendorff> root      2650  0.0  0.5   4172  1412 pts/0    S    22:50   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<MWettendorff> mysql     2651  2.3  5.4 116344 13548 pts/0    Sl   22:50   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<MWettendorff> root      2652  0.0  0.2   3196   572 pts/0    S    22:50   0:00 logger -p daemon.err -t mysqld_safe -i -t mysqld
<MWettendorff> morten    2697  0.0  0.3   3280   752 pts/0    R+   22:51   0:00 grep mysql
<MWettendorff> i think it is
<Jowi> wow,  MWettendorff use pastebin will ya!
<soundray> MWettendorff, don't do this please!
<BlueDevil> geez...
<ViKiTo> !tell ViKito amsn
<soundray> MWettendorff, your mysql server is running now, and it will when you next boot your machine.
<Jowi> !pastebin
<ledh> what's the difference btwn apt-get and aptitude?
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<thegladiator> hi
<MWettendorff> thx..
<thegladiator> i am gonna install ubuntu now
<ViKiTo> !tell ViKiTo amsn
<Jowi> ledh: different front-ends for apt
<thegladiator> is the installation easy ?
<MWettendorff> can you then tell me how to chance the root pass?
<eXistenZ> How can you guys break into FBI computers?
<eXistenZ> I WANT TO BREAK INTO FBI
<eXistenZ> c'mmon :D
<BlueDevil> ledh: apt-get is command line aptitude is curses based
<Necrocide> login as root, passwd?
<thegladiator> i need to just put the installation cd ?
<ledh> Jowi: lost you there
<Jowi> eXistenZ: do you know Telnet? ;)
<thegladiator> and boot ?
<Currios> where is the xorg.conf in unbuntu?
<mrkoje> eXistenZ: If you have to ask... your not smart enough
<eXistenZ> Jowi, maybe ssh :p
<soundray> eXistenZ, okay, let's do this step by step...
<mrkoje> lol
<eXistenZ> I guess it's a matter of pass and user
<eXistenZ> rofl
<BlueDevil> Currios: /etc/X11/xorg.com
<Jowi> eXistenZ: you NEED telnet. and at least two monitors with xinerama. all hackers know that
<thegladiator> someone wanna clarify ?
<BlueDevil> Currios: s/com/sonf/
<thegladiator> can i install by booting from install cd ?
<BlueDevil> damn it!
<eXistenZ> Jowi, LCD?
<mrkoje> Jowi: telnet? Do you live in the 80's
<Jowi> eXistenZ: bigger the better. 28" tv-screens work as well
<ledh> take a look at this Jowi / BlueDevil...
<ledh> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<ledh> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<ledh> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<ledh> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<MWettendorff> nec: the Mysql root pass
<soundray> MWettendorff, don't use root in Ubuntu, it's not necessary. If you absolutely have to, set a password with sudo passwd.
<ledh> Reading package lists... Done
<thegladiator> can someone clarify ?
<ledh> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ledh> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ledh> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<eXistenZ> Jowi, I'll spy on bush talking on the msn :] 
<Currios> BlueDevil, thx
<ledh> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<BlueDevil> STOP!
<mrkoje> Jowi:  I haven't heard of anyone using telnet for a long time... except for special occasions.
<ledh> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Jowi> mrkoje: you NEED telnet to hack FBI. wow, talk about newbie ;)
<ledh> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Millenniumgroup> here's my monitor (reading the silver labor behind my screen)
<Millenniumgroup> E51781
<Jowi> lol
<thegladiator> hawking, hi
<Jowi> Millenniumgroup: hang on, will check it out
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, don't put it here, put it in Google.
<BlueDevil> ledh: don't paste here
<ledh> soooooooooooorry... :(
<ubun-newbie> hi when i accept a file with xchat
<hawking> hi thegladiator
<ubun-newbie> where does the file go
<thegladiator> how do i install ubuntu :)
<mrkoje> Jowi: Since you so know so much about hacking the FbI, go ahead and tell us exactly why we would need telnet....
<eXistenZ> I doubt any of you know how to hack a win32 puter :] 
<BlueDevil> ledh: where did you get those repos from?
<thegladiator> hawking, its me anandrulez
<hawking> thegladiator r u anand? :)
<ledh> sudo apt-get update
<hawking> :)
<thegladiator> hawking, exactly :)
<timani>  hey question.switched to xchat-gnome, i type in a trigger to initiate a chat and no window appears jus switched over the old xchat and didnt have a problem b4 is there something i need to configure? anyone?
<illustre> is there a way to retireve text from the chat session that already scrolled out of the window
<trappist> ubun-newbie: wherever you've configured it to go.  I think the default is your home directory.
<Millenniumgroup> google isn't giving me any good results :/
<thegladiator> i am gonna install straightway
<cvt> i hope bill gates chokes on a dollar bill
<Agrajag> mrkoje: because every fbicpmuter runs telnet, of course! the root password is "bushsucks"
<Jowi> mrkoje: if you have to ask, man you really need to read telnet for newbies
<thegladiator> i need to boot from install cd ?
<trappist> illustre: scroll up?
<thegladiator> right ?
<trappist> illustre: logs?
<illustre> already scrolled up
<Necrocide> Is Firefox made stable yet?
<Necrocide> 1.5
<Jowi> Millenniumgroup: that was not a monitor # you gave. see if you can find another number
<thegladiator> firefox latest is out
<illustre> i guess logs from like an hour or so
<thegladiator> it 1.7
<mrkoje> I know what telnet is, I think your a little krass to think that "every" fbi computer has telnet open
<BlueDevil> Necrocide: yes
<hawking> thegladiator : so you can get your questions answered here also on www.ubuntuforums.org I am also around
<hawking> does anyone know if there is a DC client for Linux?
<Agrajag> mrkoje: I think your sarcasmometer is broken
<MWettendorff> thegladiator: it is 1.5
<thegladiator> yep thanks
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what brand is it?
<Millenniumgroup> Eclipse
<Jowi> mrkoje: ok, how about yahoo-chat? most fbi-agents *must* use that, right?
<BlueDevil> hawking: dcgui
<thegladiator> 1.0.7 is the latest FIREFOX
<cvt> will the i386 cd work on an amd 64?
<eXistenZ> mrkoje, oh you know what telnet is?
<Agrajag> Jowi: how else would they trade secret information?
<mrkoje> Agrajag: My sarcawhat?
<mrkoje> lol
<Agrajag> cvt: yes
<Jowi> Agrajag: exactly what i though
<cvt> ty
<BlueDevil> thegladiator: don't give false info
<morzel> hawking: valknut
* Jowi is getting the hang of this
<illustre> trappist, did u understandf my q?
<MWettendorff> thegladiator: Wrong.. try look it up first..
<trappist> illustre: I think so.  you should check your logs.
<illustre> how can i do that
<mrkoje> Jowi: What are you getting at? So you will try to expose a vulnerability in Yahoo chat?
<Millenniumgroup> jowi, that's the rigth number alright, do a google search and you'll see the same number on driver support forums
<thegladiator> MWettendorff, hi there 1.5 is newer than 1.0.7 ?
<Agrajag> ahahahhahah
<hawking> morzel : thx
<ledh> What are the basic requierements to install Ubuntu?
<thegladiator> i downloaded 1.0.7 yesterday iam on fc4 now
<BlueDevil> LOL
<trappist> illustre: if your irc client logs, and it probably does, find those logs and open them in a text editor or something.
<ubun-newbie>  sudo dpkg -i  realplayer_10.0.6.776-20050916_i386.deb
<ubun-newbie> Vljer tidigare ej valt paket realplayer.
<ubun-newbie> (Lser databasen ... 69300 filer och kataloger installerade.)
<ubun-newbie> Packar upp realplayer (frn realplayer_10.0.6.776-20050916_i386.deb) ...
<ubun-newbie> dpkg: beroendeproblem frhindrar konfigurering av realplayer:
<ubun-newbie>  realplayer beror p libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1), men:
<ubun-newbie>   Paket libstdc++5 r ej installerat.
<ubun-newbie> dpkg: fel vid hantering av realplayer (--install):
<korhalf> PASTEBIN.COM!
<ubun-newbie>  beroendeproblem - lmnar okonfigurerad
<korhalf> god forbid.
<ubun-newbie> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<Agrajag> thegladiator: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<ubun-newbie>  realplayer
<Millenniumgroup> ubun-newbie again there's A SWEDISH CHANNEL
<BlueDevil> this is retarded
<mrkoje> What the hell is wrong with this channel today?
<korhalf> ubun-newbie, #ubuntu-de
<ledh> :$
<thegladiator> perhaps i am wrong
<Millenniumgroup> #ubuntu.se
<mrkoje> Have to start punting some people
<ledh> x_x
<ubun-newbie> what
<MWettendorff> TheGladiator: yes it is.. notice that there is a 0 in 1.0.7 and there aint any in 1.5
<Millenniumgroup> there is a swedish channel on freenode #ubuntu.se
<ubun-newbie> how do i install  libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1)
<ledh> I guess no one knows about the errors i said... right? o.O
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: he is there too
<david_m_e> quick (i hope) question)... i just installed Ubuntu about a week ago, and noticed during the install that there appeared to be a c/c++ dev system included... however, the only thing i can find along those lines is Perl... is ansi c/c++ supported by Perl, i.e, the Perl language is a superset of c/c++?
<Millenniumgroup> oh lol
<thegladiator> yep so 1.5 is next to 1.0.7 ?
<limaunion> hi, I'm trying to mount a second harddisk (ext2) but whenever I to write a file it says that I don't have the rights, what do i have to do ?
<Determinist> this might seem a bit weird of a question, but isnt there some sort of defragmentation software available for linux?
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, did you say you use Windows with your monitor?
<Agrajag> david_m_e: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Agrajag> that will get you gcc
<timani> ahhhhh so any xchat-gnome people
<ubun-newbie> how do i install  libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1)
<thegladiator> david > perl is based on c u can say
<BlueDevil> Determinist: it doesn't need it
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, no I've used 1280x1024 on my windows xp install 2 weeks ago , I only got ubuntu on my hdd now
<thegladiator> not sure about superset , yes superset in many ways
<Agrajag> thegladiator: seriously, just stop
<thegladiator> but u cant cmopile ur c code using perl so get gcc for that
<trappist> david_m_e: perl is just a scripting language.  what are you looking for?  a compiler?
<ubun-newbie> how do i install  libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1)
<Jowi> ledh: haven't used the hoary backports in a while. maybe the backports are down.
<mrkoje> Jowi: Where did ya go? I want to know about your inflated abilities to hack fbi computers!
<Determinist> BlueDevil, i cant imagine ext3 being that much better than the equivalent windows FS ... there has to be fragmentation
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, do you remember what refresh rate you had there?
<Kode> you don't really need defragmentation for ext, as it uses a more efficient way of handling your partition
<mrkoje> lame
<david_m_e> ok; thanks Agrajag, gladiator; next question: if i want to develop apps that run on unix/windows/mac, can Perl do that? is it a good choice for that?
<Jowi> mrkoje: sorry, did some research.
<omeg> http://omega.avalanchestudios.net/personal/dropbox/ubuntu_problem_1.jpg <-- the problem I was talking about earlier (garbage shows up at the bottom of the screen)
<Agrajag> ubun-newbie: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<thegladiator> very much  good choice
<ledh> Jowi: i have no idea about those errors... I'm new at this OS, that's why i'm asking for help... what should I do about them?...
<ubun-newbie> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<ubun-newbie> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<ubun-newbie> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<ubun-newbie> Du kan mjligen rtta detta genom att kra "apt-get -f install":
<ubun-newbie> Fljande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsstllas:
<BlueDevil> Determinist: i dont like people with little imagination
<ubun-newbie>   libstdc++5: Beror: gcc-3.3-base (>= 1:3.3.6-8ubuntu1) men det kommer inte att installeras
<Jowi> Millenniumgroup: is that all the info you can find on the back?
<ubun-newbie> E: Otillfredsstllda beroenden. Frsk med "apt-get -f install" utan paket (eller ange en lsning).
<Agrajag> david_m_e: you can install a perl interpreter on windows or mac os, yes
<Agrajag> ubun-newbie: STOP THAT
<Jowi> ubun-newbie: use pastebin please
<ardchoille> This is one of the reasons I love gnome: http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1id.jpg
<Agrajag> jeez
<thegladiator> perl is a nice language ; depends upon the applicatio u wanna develeop
<Jowi> !tell ubun-newbie about pastebin
<BlueDevil> ubun-newbie: for f**k's sake STOP!!
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, sorry I can't remmeber :/
<Determinist> BlueDevil, i dont like people who give silly irrelevant answers
<Agrajag> personally, I don't use perl for anything longer than 100 lines
<illustre> trappist, i dont think xchat logs
<BlueDevil> Determinist: then we're even
<Determinist> BlueDevil, perhaps
<ardchoille> illustre: sure it does
<Millenniumgroup> Jowi, let me check again
<ledh> -.-U
<Jowi> ledh: do you need any packages from the backports that you know of?
<trappist> illustre: it does.
<Roey> ubun-newbie:  what language is this, nynorsk? danish? icelandic??
<ledh> Jowi: beats me! x_x
<Jowi> Roey: swedish
<Roey> Jowi:  dah, ok :) off by one :)
<Roey> thanks
<illustre> trappist, mm i dont see the setting for it
<ledh> Jowi: don't even know what they're for! o.
<david_m_e> i work with a lot of special kids, and i need to be able to develop graphics-intensive apps that run on -ix/win/mac
<Agrajag> david_m_e: graphics-intensive?
<thegladiator> i have fc4 in my system ;
<Jowi> ledh: so you probably dont. "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" comment out the lines with the backports. save and run "sudo apt-get update"
<thegladiator> is it possible that i install ubuntu in fc4 partition ?
<ardchoille> illustre: Settings-> Prefs, Chatting->Logging
<david_m_e> autisitic kids love graphics and music
<Agrajag> ok, so 3d stuff, 2d, or what?
<ardchoille> illustre: top option
<ledh> Jowi: thanks! n_n
<Millenniumgroup> j0wi, hmm no that's all, I mean sure there's a lot more info, but the number I gave you is my model number
<soundray> Determinist, if you don't believe that ext2 and ext3 avoid fragmentation, just read the source.
<david_m_e> 3d
<Agrajag> you might want to check out python for that kind of thing
<Jowi> ledh: to comment out something put a # in front of the line
<Fushi> Whats the package name to apt-get so that I can install things that need a compiler?
<thegladiator> or better still during gui installation can i parition my fc4 partition and install ubuntu ?
<soundray> Fushi, apt-get install build-essential ?
<Agrajag> there's probably opengl libraries for python, I haven't used anything like that though
<LoPMX> is there a skype package for ubuntu?
<david_m_e> i think i noticed Python also included w/ Ubuntu... did i see that correctly?
<Fushi> Thanks! :D
<Agrajag> david_m_e: yeah, it should be installed already
<BlueDevil> LoPMX: yes
<ledh> Jowi: oh... thought i had to erase it... xDDD
<illustre> trappist, thanks it was not e3nabled i just enabled it
<Jowi> Millenniumgroup: usually, if you only have a partnumber you're good to go. there are always monitor specs for CRT monitors somewhere on the web.
<thegladiator> python , perl exists , gcc doesnt i guess
<Agrajag> python is a pretty easy language to learn, it was my first real programming language
<Jowi> ledh: nevermind. you haven't made any fatal mistake
<LoPMX> BlueDevil, hmm, can't see in apt
<BlueDevil> ubotu tell LoPMX about repos
<Millenniumgroup> jowi, you want the full serial number?
<Jowi> Millenniumgroup: nope, serialnumbers doesn't help much. only part or model number
<ledh> Jowi: can i chat in pvt for a sec... i need to paste it so you can tell me if i did it right
<lightbright> hey hey
<Millenniumgroup> Well my friend... the one I gave is the model name :/
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, Jowi, there aren't any specs on the web for this one, I've checked...
<Jowi> soundray: ouch, ok ok
<Jowi> ledh: sure
<david_m_e> thank you; there are a lot ostensibly nice, pretty fun graphics progs for Win on the net, but so many of them are either sneaky-ad-ware(Bonzi buddy) or so poorly behaved they make kids feel terrible, like it's his/her fault the computer crashed; so i am going to develop their favorites, such as a free nemo-like screen saver
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: want to give those settings a try?
<Determinist> soundray, when was the last time you read "the source" of anything just to be sure of it's features?
<Millenniumgroup> ah what the hell, sure
<Millenniumgroup> run by it again plz
<Determinist> soundray, not trying to be annoying here, just wondering
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: copy them this time
<Millenniumgroup> yup
<Agrajag> david_m_e: if you want free flashy screensavers, try http://www.reallyslick.com/
<BlueDevil> Determinist: for someone who's not trying, you sure do succeed :)
<Agrajag> all of those are included in ubuntu
<soundray> Determinist, you were supposing that there must be fragmentation in ext2. There isn't. Final proof is in the source. ext2 avoids fragmentation by design.
<david_m_e> i want fun games, what amounts to pretty pictures that aren't mal-ware
<valberg> hmm.. my firefox is very weird... the toolbar is messy with large fonts and stuff... anyone know anything about this ?
<Agrajag> david_m_e: there's quite of few of them already in ubuntu as well
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: HorizSync	30-96 and VertRefresh	50-160
<Agrajag> ppracer, a tron clone or five, various clones of other games
<david_m_e> example: Niko, a cat program for keeping notes, is terribly behaved; just it running, nothing else, will lock up my wifes WinMe
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: there's whitespace between the option and the value
<Agrajag> well to be fair, pretty much anything will lock up WinME
<lightbright> BlueDevil: you m,ust be joking!
<Kris> hello, is it difficult to upgrade to breezy from hoary and will I lose anything in the process?
<david_m_e> thank you for your suggestions;
<Agrajag> Kris: yes, and no.
<Technobabble> Kris, you shouldn't
<Agrajag> er
<basti> could anyone give me a tip for any application that can translate between languages?
<Agrajag> No, and No.
<BlueDevil> lightbright: about what? the values?
<Kris> heh
<Agrajag> it's easy and you lose nothing.
<lightbright> BlueDevil: about your nick :P
<Jowi> ledh: since you're not answering my privs... run "sudo apt-get update" to see if the errors dissappeared
<BlueDevil> lightbright: lol
<Millenniumgroup> Section "Monitor"
<Millenniumgroup> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Millenniumgroup> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Millenniumgroup> 	HorizSync	28-49
<Millenniumgroup> 	VertRefresh	43-72
<Millenniumgroup> that's where I change the info
<Kris> I sense a but... there
<BlueDevil> yes
<ledh> Jowi: i did!!
<ledh> 0.0
<Agrajag> all you have to do is open up /etc/apt/sources.list, change all instances of hoary to breezy, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<BlueDevil> lightbright: why? :)
<Millenniumgroup> ok doing it now
<darkranger> i just installed ubuntu , pretty good i might say :P
<diego> COMO ES EL CANAL EN ESPAOL?
<soundray> BlueDevil, Millenniumgroup, I'm running 1280x1024 with HorizSync 30-80 and VertRefresh 50-75. These values are a bit more conservative
<Jowi> ledh: didn't see a thing. you registered with /msg nickserv?
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<diego> #ubuntu_es
<lightbright> BlueDevil: because the devil looks like you and I, a created angel, he is not some blue monster :)
<Kris> what's the downside to upgrading to breezy?
<lightbright> Kris: none
<Agrajag> Kris: can't think of anything
<Jowi> diego: /join #ubuntu-es
<bipolar> does anyone know how to print out a dia diagram on a single page?
<ledh> Jowi: what's that? x_x
<soundray> Kris, it takes some time and bandwidth.
<Kris> ok here we go then :)
<david_m_e> Kris: you have more free time to 'take out the garbage', etc...
<ledh> Jowi: i haven't registered in anything...
<Kris> time and bandwidth I have in pleanty at the moment
<ledh> Jowi: yaaaaaaay!!! No more errors!! Thanks!!! You rock! :P
<Jowi> ledh: you can register your username "ledh" so that you can do more stuff... anyway, "sudo apt-get update"
* Jowi smiles
<adil_> me 2
<ledh> Jowi: how do i register?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: you should also specify a modeline
<nick1presta> guys, I have a root problem with my Unbuntu box...anyone to help?
<BlueDevil> missed him :(
<Jowi> ledh: /msg nickserv help
<soundray> BlueDevil, it's gonna work without one, I'm sure.
<wij> hoi
<BlueDevil> soundray: yes, but it likely his monitor will be out of sync
<soundray> nick1presta, you can't log in as root by desing in Ubuntu.
<Kris> one quick question then about the breezy thing; my ubuntu box is my firewall / router, if I update it will it kick us off the net while updating? >.<
<londonboi2k3> guys is this the correct format to mail myself from the CLI the output of ifconfig "ifconfig | mail someone@gmail.com
<BlueDevil> soundray: those values are very broad
<ledh> i really need to get a dummy guide for IRChats
<ledh> -.-UUU
<BlueDevil> soundray: that's why he should specify a modeline
<soundray> BlueDevil, did he use yours or mine in the end?
<BlueDevil> soundray: don't know
<BlueDevil> soundray: he can try both
<adil_> Too many video packets in the buffer: (4096 in 8262447 bytes)
<Kris> I just don't want to have my wife screaming at me when her EQ suddenly goes linkdead if ubuntu asks me to restart before during or after the update, or worse yet, restarts without asking me
<soundray> BlueDevil, we'll see, if his CRT goes up in smoke, he won't be logging in again any time soon.
<wij> to be SUPERUSER type "sudo bash" in a shell terminal and type your login password   < for the dummy's
<BlueDevil> soundray: no way that's gonna happen
<soundray> wij, sudo bash is unsafe.
<BlueDevil> soundray: it'll shutdown
<nick1presta> Soundray: I know. That isn't my problem. I enabled root logins and such and went to sign in and it gave me an error about how it cannot connect to the XML file and such and it wouldn't log me in...
<adil_> why do i keep getting on this error from gmplayer:
<adil_> Too many video packets in the buffer: (4096 in 8262447 bytes)
<wij> soundray :why unsafe / it's working well
<soundray> nick1presta, your error description is a bit vague.
<soundray> wij, use sudo -i, then you know you've got root's environment.
<BlueDevil> soundray: Modeline "1280x1024" 151.83  1280 1360 1544 1888  1024 1024 1027 1072 is @75Hz and should work
<Necrocide> When does Firefox 1.5 get enabled to download with Synaptic?
<nick1presta> soundray, I know. It was early this morning and I forgot. Do you know any possible solution to an XML error at root login.
<BlueDevil> Necrocide: when dapper is released :)
<soundray> wij, with sudo bash you get a mixed environment from root and user.
<wij> soundray, i'll try now.........
<Necrocide> dapper?
<BlueDevil> dapper drake
<BlueDevil> breezy+1
<Necrocide> :o
<soundray> nick1presta, I don't even know a possible /cause/ for an xml related error on login.
<nick1presta> Ah ok.
<nick1presta> I will write down the error and google it tomorrow then
<soundray> nick1presta, good idea, or come back here...
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: so?
<Millenniumgroup> I've tried both of ya settings, it didn't work guys :/
<Millenniumgroup> sure it alters the reso, but not 1280x1024
<wij> soundray " thanks"
<nick1presta> It's my high school's computer which was given to me so it's a dual boot WinXP/Ubuntu but people could've messed with it while I was gone for the day...
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: try my settings with this modeline "Modeline "1280x1024" 151.83  1280 1360 1544 1888  1024 1024 1027 1072"
<grshpr> A question about terminals; how do I switch easy between, for instance: a centericq terminal-tab and a irssi-tab? (So that I can switch between different channels in irssi without switching over to the centericq-tab?)
<hawking> sorry I was away did anyone answer my question about dc clients for linux?
<hawking> and if yeas are any of them in repos?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: and specify 1280x1024 he first resolution for the depth you're using
<Millenniumgroup> Modeline is already 1280x1024 (old setting I edited a while ago)
<soundray> hawking, no idea, you know apt-cache search ?
<Millenniumgroup> even tried to remove evry reso except 1280x1024 in the modline, no joy
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: paste your xorg.conf
<android_> hawking, dc++
<Millenniumgroup> k
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, not here though!
<Millenniumgroup> lol nah
<Millenniumgroup> on pastebin
<BlueDevil> he knows :)
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, thanks :)
<Millenniumgroup> :D
<tygore> I did a silly thing: relied on sudo, didn't create a root password, then touched the /etc/hosts file before /etc/hostname and now there is no sudo
<tygore> is there any cure?
<BlueDevil> tygore: what!?
<tygore> unable to lookup ... via gethostbyname()
<Millenniumgroup> Here guys >>>> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5525
<chris86wm> hey guys, does anyone know of a program that can show the status of my online banking account from the desktop (like a gdesklet)?
<soundray> Have you guys ever heard about a multi-tuner PCI card with DVB-S *and* DVB-T?
<tygore> BlueDevil: this is what I get trying to use sudo
<diubidone> hey all how do I install gtkorphan?
<joshi> hello.. can anyone help on problem with wine? Everything detailed here:
<joshi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100874
<Millenniumgroup> argh.. xserver reseted my xorg.conf, anyways before I had 1280x1024 on the modelines
<tygore> BlueDevil: but sudo should be reliable at _any_ situation not just whenever anything is ok
<blue-frog> tygore, u have to reboot in recovery mode and change/finish what u wanted to do
<wij> Today i kicked out Windows Xp and installed, Ubuntu,   now I can sleep at night.
<Millenniumgroup> lol nice quote ^
<ompaul> what does one do with apt or dpkg commands to check the authenticy of that which is installed?
<soundray> wij, well done.
<blue-frog> tygore, sudo works when /etc/hosts and hostname are in accordance...
<zelevw> hi guys...when i start synaptic package manager i tells me that it cant stat a bunch of stuff...i deleted all of the #s...what can be going wrong?
<tygore> blue-frog: yes but is that logical?
<zandaa> hello all, I still can't get my HD to work <_<
<blue-frog> tygore, next time if u want to change the name of your computer use the gui screen or sudo su first
<soundray> zelevw, well you deleted all the #s -- that's what's gone wrong...
<blue-frog> tygore, if u put diesel in a petrol car it's not working...
<Jowi> zelevw: give a precise error (if you have a long list, post in in the pastebin (type; /msg ubotu pastebin for more info))
<eriksti> anyone able to help me with /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ?  What's "psk" for example? Been trying to bring my wireless up forever.. "dmesg | grep ipw" shows some good signs at least now
<tygore> blue-frog: 1) I confess I didn't exactly know how to change my computer name.
* tygore blushes
<eriksti> it's an ipw2200bg
<grshpr> If I want to restart gnome, what do I do?
<Jowi> eriksti: psk is a short for "passkey"
<zelevw> soundray: where can i find a sources.list that will allow me to find and install libdvdcss2, xmms, etc?  i'm running ubuntu 5.10...thank you
<tygore> blue-frog: but sudo could be better :)
<grshpr> Without restarting the computer.
<grshpr> :)
<eriksti> Jowi: and if I have no idea what it is? :)
<Agrajag> !tell zelevw about restrictedformats
<wij> /etc/apt/sources.list
<tygore> blue-frog: if I was using root I wouldn't be trapped ;)
<Jowi> eriksti: do you need a passkey to connect to your router?
<soundray> zelevw, perhaps deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ experimental main
<Agrajag> zelevw: read the link ubotu sent you
<eriksti> Jowi:  don't think so.. I'm at a univerity, and I think I'd hear about it if so
<soundray> zelevw, add it to your existing one
<eriksti> Jowi: I leave it blank, remove it or something?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: use the xorg.conf from there: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/d5526
<blue-frog> tygore when if u want to walk straight put one foot in front of the other, what can i say...
<Jowi> eriksti: no idea. have no wifi here. have you read the wireless wiki?
<zelevw> thank you
<wij> deb-src http://security.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted multiverse universe
<eriksti> Jowi: I've read lots of stuff.. had this thing over a year without being able to connect lol
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: and do it soon, coz i'm leaving
<soundray> BlueDevil, wow, you're good.
<blue-frog> tygore, hence sudo su
<BlueDevil> huh?
<Millenniumgroup> ok , copy the text and paste it into my xorg config right?
<BlueDevil> you can download the file directly
<soundray> BlueDevil, I've never had anyone write a xorg.conf for me :)
<BlueDevil> no need to copy paste
<tygore> blue-frog: sure, but things could be a little better at least. I call it my stupidity + sudo's trap. And also I prefer to be trapped, and learn from it but do not use the gui for this sort of thing. Anyways, thanks very much
<BlueDevil> soundray: lol :)
<soundray> BlueDevil, nice trick with the 'd', too.
<blue-frog> tygore, /join #bluefrog i'll give you the path to follow
<Millenniumgroup> Bluedevil, yes but im talking about my path, xorg/config, heres what im doing, loading gedit xorg/confi ,removing all the text , pasting the log from the file I downloaded
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: stop
<Millenniumgroup> ok?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: no
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: you'll screw something up
<Cybercool> hello
<eriksti> Jowi: I got through this one, that's basically where I'm at right now: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<Cybercool> is there somebody who can help me with printer paper settings???
<Millenniumgroup> ok.. so you want me to use the modeline values and past it into my xorg/conf then?
<soundray> BlueDevil, I'll see him through the rest if you want to leave.
<eriksti> Jowi: getting the conf file done right is the last part of that howto
<Jowi> eriksti: haha, just found the same one
<Tmfc> Need some help with perl @INC (newbie).  Does perl have a config file that the executable loads?  Or do you have to compile in @INC to the executable?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: do this: "wget http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/d5526" as normal user
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup:
<Jowi> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: "sudo cp d5526 /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: exactly like that
<Cybercool> is there somebody who can help me with printer paper settings???
<MWettendorff> What is the best IRC program for linux??
<Cybercool> please!!
<Agrajag> irssi
<zandaa> MWettendorff, XChat is a good client
<wij> x-chat 2.4.4
<Millenniumgroup> oscar@xxxxxxxxxxxxx~$ sudo cp d5526 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Millenniumgroup> cp: cannot stat `d5526': No such file or directory
<eriksti> Jowi: I have Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<marian> hello
<Jowi> eriksti: yes, it is supported it seems. start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what did you do different?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: and don't say "nothing"
<grshpr> Sorry for saying this twice, but if I want to restart gnome without restarting my computer, how do I do?
<wij> I have an MSI wifi
<eriksti> Jowi:  will do
<Millenniumgroup> 1 wget http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/d5526  2nd sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak 3rd sudo cp d5526 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Agrajag> grshpr: log out
<navarone> grshpr: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Agrajag> navarone: wtf
<zandaa> darnit
<dooglus> grshpr: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Agrajag> why not have him close things nicely?
<eriksti> Jowi: thanks for the help, looks like I have some reading to do! :)
<Cybercool> is there somebody who can help me with printer paper settings???
<zandaa> ardchoille? could you help me?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what was output from wget?
<Millenniumgroup> it returned nothing >
<navarone> Agrajag: he only mentioned not restarting computer...I assume he can close things himself
<soundray> Cybercool, I'll try. What's the problem?
<Jowi> eriksti: np, let me know if you succeed :)
<Cybercool> soundray, i want to print a photo (setting 4x6)
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: wtf!?
<Cybercool> soundray: but when i set this size, i doesn't get good on the paper, it only prints at the end of the 4x6 paper
<Cybercool> soundray, i don't know why!
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: for step 3, do "sudo cp post_5526.txt /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Millenniumgroup> yeah im new, but I did the command wget xxxx something and it returned me a >
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: you mean when you ran wget it didn't output anything?
<soundray> Cybercool, perhaps your placing the paper in the wrong corner?
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: if it said '>', that's cos you didn't have the quotes balanced or some such.
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: without the "
<Millenniumgroup> yes without the quotes
<soundray> Cybercool, print a draft to an A4 sheet, so you know exactly where it will print.
<Cybercool> soundray, but, how is that so, this is the good corner
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: you had a " at the beginning
<Millenniumgroup> argh ok.. I guess I did somethign wrong with wget
<tygore> blue-frog: I rebooted into recovery mode but it asked for root password, which I don't have
<Millenniumgroup> what should I do now?
<Cybercool> soundray: but it prints also at the end of the page, when the photo paper is almost out of the printer
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: wget http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/d5526
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: run the wget again without any quotes
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: with no quotes
<soundray> Cybercool, which program do you use for printing?
<Cybercool> soundray, standard gnome image viewer
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: you probably also want to strip all the control-M characters off that file before using it
<Millenniumgroup> k it worked with wget
<Millenniumgroup> dooglus, huh, wow im lost... control-m characters?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: now do the sudo cp stuff
<soundray> Cybercool, it may be worth leaving the printer settings on standard A4, then open the image in The Gimp, and print from there.
<trappist> Millenniumgroup: try dos2unix to do that
<Cybercool> soundray, what are you suspecting?
<Millenniumgroup> this one sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak or sudo cp d5526 /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<soundray> Cybercool, Gimp allows you to place the image precisely.
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: it's in 'DOS' format for some reason.
<zandaa> I'm gonna ditch Linux alltogether if this doesn't work soon <_<
<soundray> Cybercool, I'm not suspecting anything. Just suggesting a workaround.
<Cybercool> soundray, ok all have to try that
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: this will fix it: cat d5526 | tr -d \\015 > d5526.unix
<Cybercool> soundray, but i'm not on the computer where de printer was connected to
<caisse> caisse
<Cybercool> soundray, if you have a moment, i'll go to the printer and try
<Millenniumgroup> oscar@cccccccccc:~$ cat d5526 | tr -d \\015 > d5526.unix
<Millenniumgroup> oscar@cccccccccc:~$
<soundray> Cybercool, I'll be here for ~ 15 minutes.
<dooglus> right.
<Millenniumgroup> is that all?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: no
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: now, did you run the "sudo mv" to make a backup?
<Cybercool> soundray, ok
<tygore> do I need the root password for the recovery mode?
<Millenniumgroup> Devil so my next step will be sudo mv right?
<soundray> tygore, no.
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: if you didn't already do the mv, do it now.
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: if you did it already, no need to do it again
<tygore> but it asks me for it
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: sudo cp d5526.unix /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BlueDevil> dooglus: he did it
<dooglus> Millenniumgroup: then the 'cp' should be... what BlueDevil just said
<Cybercool> soundray, i'm at the printer now, you say print an a4 with the 4x6 setting in gimp?
<Millenniumgroup> oscar@ccccccccc:~$ sudo cp d5526.unix /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Millenniumgroup> oscar@ccccccccc:~$
<Millenniumgroup> Right?
<soundray> tygore, did you set it?
<tygore> soundray: I got into a prompt asking for root password or Ctrl+D
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: ok, now restart X
<Hobbsee> tygore: this is when booting?
<Millenniumgroup> k
<dooglus> BlueDevil: I know he tried to do it, but I think he might have been looking at a '>' prompt when he did it...
<dooglus> BlueDevil: oh well - too late now...
<soundray> Cybercool, no, use the A4 setting, size the image appropriately in the print dialog and place it in the box according to how you slot in your paper.
<tygore> soundray: not sure. if yes means there is not other cure? ;)
<Hobbsee> tygore: why are you booting into recovery mode?  did the normal mode for that kernel go awol?
<BlueDevil> dooglus: no harm done... he can get it back from pastebin
<orkin> ok, help. It give me my modem registration ID and says I need to go to linuxant to get a License key then prompts me to entert license key(FREE) where do I go on this website to get this
<orkin> ?
<soundray> Cybercool, do a draft print to A4 to be sure.
<soundray> tygore, you can still fix it with a bootable CD, e.g. Ubuntu Live.
<Cybercool> soundray, draft print?
<soundray> Cybercool, test print to cheap A4 paper.
<soundray> Cybercool, so you know where to place the image in the print dialog.
<Cybercool> but do i have to print normal size, or 4x6 size?
<wij> ?
<soundray> Cybercool, leave the printer settings on normal size, but resize the *image* to 4x6.
<hi-fo-web> hey i need help on something
<soundray> Cybercool, you can do that in the print dialogue.
<Cybercool> yes, i see
<BlueDevil> what's taking him so long? :)
<hi-fo-web> does any one know a good site to get winavi video converter 7.1 serial numbers ?????
<Cybercool> soundray, i have done it, now ill have to print and see if it comes in the beginning of the page
<tygore> soundray: is there a small bootable cd? (in cdimage.ubuntu....)
<BlueDevil> hi-fo-web: does this look as a warez channel? :)
<Technobabble> hi-fo-web, anyone with half a brain knows this isn't the place for that shit
<soundray> tygore, no, but you can use DSL Linux if you need a small download.
<Nexinarus> someone kick hi-fo-web for that stupid comment :p
<hi-fo-web> well hell i didnt know
<hi-fo-web> im new
<hi-fo-web> to linux
<tygore> soundray: thanks :)
<hi-fo-web> i have never uesd it
<Technobabble> maybe, but that isn't even a linux question
<BlueDevil> hi-fo-web: what's winavi got to do with linux?
<hi-fo-web> well i didnt know any where eles to go gha
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: ?
<hi-fo-web> gah
<Cybercool> soundray, it's not doing much at all
<Nexinarus> thats like sleeping with your wifes sister and saying, shit i didnt know im new to linux! :p
<hi-fo-web> i thought yall might could help
<BlueDevil> :))
<Millenniumgroup> it worked, but the monitor gave me a red warning screen, and when I tried 1280x1024 the reso lasted for about 5 seconds before the screen turned off it self
<soundray> Cybercool, you know that you have to set up your printer in the Gimp print dialog?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what refresh rate do you use when in windows?
<Millenniumgroup> now im back with 60@ and 1024x768 (I had to edit the xorg) in my virtual terminal - orgin stats
<navarone> Nexinarus: if your wife's siter is named linux it would kinda make sense tho...<s>
<Millenniumgroup> Bluedevil... I really can't remember... :/
<ArkGullwing> Hmm, I'm back again, I tried running the Live boot disk thing and i got bad display once it booted... any ideas why?
<hi-fo-web> i was refering to this chat stuff
<Cybercool> soundray, what do i have to setup?
<hi-fo-web> i dont know anything about it
<londonboi2k3> hi guys, just a quick one, how do I configure the login manager, IE to install another theme?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: change the modeline in the xorg.conf file with this one: Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062
<Cybercool> soundray, i didn't know, how to setup?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: save the file, and then restart X
<soundray> Cybercool, go through the dialog from top to bottom, put in settings that make sense to you.
<FatDarel> hey guys
<navarone> ArkGullwing: maybe bad driver but that can probably be fixed after install. vidcard troubles are pretty common
<Millenniumgroup> k
<FatDarel> i need some help i am looking for the 2.6.12-10
<ArkGullwing> well
<ArkGullwing> i cant do anything if i couldnt see =P
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: you didn't erase the xorg.conf file i gave you, did you?
<FatDarel> i need some help i am looking for the 2.6.12-10  linux kernel headers for ubuntu ???
<londonboi2k3> Anyone?
<Millenniumgroup> devil, nah it's still here on my hdd
<ArkGullwing> it was a bunch of virtical lines made my eyes hurt heheh
<hi-fo-web> alright how do i get to the other chanales
<kyncani> FatDarel: Why on earth are you looking for that specific kernel keaders version ?
<BlueDevil> FatDarel: you can install them via synaptic/apt/aptitude
<Cybercool> soundray, do i have to select a pdd driver? because the printer is not listed
<navarone> ArkGullwing: what hardware you using?
<garlix> Greetings. I am close to tearing my hair :-( I've got ubuntu-breezy running on a Compaq Presario latop with an ATI-graphicscard (That I believe is identified to being a ATI Radeon Mobile 9000)... It has wroked fine - until I've tried to run Cedega. I fail the Video-tests in cedega. What I've tried to do is installing ATI's fglrx without much success :-( Anyone tried this and could give me some clues as how to do this?
<Millenniumgroup> Devil, you want me to copy Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 and paste it directly how it looks like?
<BlueDevil> kyncani: it's the latest ubuntu kernel
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: yes, in the xorg.conf file i gave you
<londonboi2k3> hi there, does anyone know how to change the theme for the loging manager?
<FatDarel> BlueDevil, not working
<Millenniumgroup> here's how my current modeline looks like odes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<kyncani> BlueDevil: and so that's why he _needs_ it ;)
<danny> Hello everyone
<FatDarel> kyncani, because that is my kernel that's why
<danny> How is everyone?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: not in another one
<walter> hi
<ArkGullwing> Navarone: NVidia GEForce FX 5700LE
<blue-frog> tygore, if it's asking for a root passwd it means u set one up
<danny> Walter where do you live?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: man, you're giving me a headache
<FatDarel> BlueDevil, cannot seem to find it
<Millenniumgroup> lol sorry bud :/
<soundray> Cybercool, what driver have you set up outside of Gimp>
<soundray> ?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what you pasted is not a modeline!!!
<walter> i live in chile
<danny> oh
<Cybercool> soundray, i installed a driver true a installation script i got from a website
<danny> Nvm then
<kyncani> FatDarel: I think kernel headers should be the same that the ones the _libc_ was compiled with. Not the same as your kernel version
<FatDarel> BlueDevil, I don't think the ubuntu apt repository has it as of now
<Cybercool> soundray, it for a canon 1500
<londonboi2k3> hi there, does anyone know how to change the theme for the loging manager?
<danny> My brother knows a walter....
<walter> and you?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: how did you revert to the old resolution?
<Cybercool> soundray, i have no pdd file
<BlueDevil> FatDarel: it has it
<Cybercool> soundray, or is it putted somewhere, so i can select it
<Millenniumgroup> Blue, running dkpg xserver
<FatDarel> BlueDevil, what is it ?
<FatDarel> BlueDevil, what sources.list items do you have
<walter> danny, where do you live?
<danny> Michigan
<efeiling> Hello I have a problem with my system reboot whenever I try to start a game.
<walter> ufff
<efeiling> I have the 64-bit verison of Ubnutu 5.10
<FatDarel> me2
<ArkGullwing> still with me Navarone?
<danny> Fat you're from Michigan?
<efeiling> NForce 4 mother board?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: do you still have the d5526.unix file?
<navarone> Any one using irssi? I am wondering if away messages default to channel. I hear it can eba  no-no on some servers
<Cybercool> soundray, i have found the ppd file
<Cybercool> soundray, i try to print now
<soundray> Cybercool, okay...
<walter> yes, but for internet, jajaj
<ArkGullwing> Navarone: NVidia GEForce FX 5700LE
<Millenniumgroup> I got 1 file on my (the one I got from pastebin) called post_5526.txt
<navarone> ArkGullwing: I dunno what to tell you bud
<ArkGullwing> hmm
<danny> Hello
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: where did the d5526.unix file go?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: did you remove it?
<Cybercool> soundray, it doesn't print
<navarone> ArkGullwing: too amny variables for me to know offhand...vidcard was guess but kinda unappetizing if no displaya t all
<ArkGullwing> ALL: I'm trying to try out this OS and when i run the live boot disk, when it gets to the part where it plays the start up music and i guess there should be a desktop, the video is bad.. verticle lines that make my eyes hurt.. im using NVidia GEForce FX 5700LE
<Cybercool> soundray, when i load the ppd file, do i have to select a printer, it's now on postscript
<ArkGullwing> *nod nod*
<Cybercool> soundray printer model is on postscript
<navarone> ArkGullwing: can you log in at all?
<Millenniumgroup> Devil, no I mean not manually, I did all the commands you asked.. so It should have been moved/copied.. ok let's do this another day.. Im tired :/ and your on your way out I pressume?
<zandaa> !tell zandaa about ntfs
<orkin>  wil losmebody help me wityh this modem driver, the deb went fine and now it's asking me to enter a free modem license key
<ArkGullwing> well, it boots, and it gets to where its loading everything, and then it gets to that crappy video and i hear music, and i can see movement when i move the mouse around
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: i am
<Cybercool> soundray, ??
<soundray> Cybercool, is your printer listed under Printer Name in the Gimp printing dialog?
<orkin> It gives me a registration id where to I go on the linuxant website to enter my registration id
<zandaa> !tell zandaa about ntfs
<Cybercool> soundray, no
<Millenniumgroup> ok.. I want to thank you for trying to help me BlueDevil, Im new and I also know n00bs will cause ya a split headache, tx again m8 :)
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: no prob
<ubun-newbie> how do i install adsl , sudo adsl-setup right
<Millenniumgroup> and thank you jowi,soundray and the one's I forgot to mention by name!
<Cybercool> soundray, i have loaded the ppd file, al settings for paper anything is for the printere setted up, but i cannot select printer model
#ubuntu 2005-12-14
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: hold on
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: one last try
<Millenniumgroup> sure
<zandaa> <_< it appears the so-called 'faulty HD' I've been trying to access is my NTFS partition
<soundray> Cybercool, is there anything in Printer Name?
<Millenniumgroup> Who dares wins ;)
<Cybercool> yes, PIXMA-IP1500-Ver.2.50
<ardchoille> zandaa: help you with what?
<joshi> to move directory command is "md path_from path_to"?
<ubun-newbie> how do i install adsl , sudo adsl-setup right
<Stormx2> I did sudo bash, that got me root. My system tools still work fine, too.
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: wget http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/d5528
<Stormx2> This normal?
<kenich1> hi there
<zandaa> ardchoille nevermind, I got my HD working... it was a NTFS partition
<soundray> Cybercool, well, why did you say it wasn't listed?
<zandaa> ardchoille thanks anyway
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, done
<ubun-newbie> how do i install adsl , sudo adsl-setup right
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: cat d5528 | tr -d \\015 > d5528.unix
<soundray> Cybercool, anyway, if you have the PPD file, you should be able to print just fine.
<Cybercool> soundray, i can't select printer model: it's on postscript
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, done
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: sudo cp d5528 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cybercool> soundray, what should be in command?
<ardchoille> zandaa: oh, ok. I wouldn't have been able to help with NTFS anyway.
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: no
<navarone> ArkGullwing: maybe esd server starting up and interfering...when you get to log on press ctrl-alt-f1 and log in thru there...then type sudo killall esd    that will kill esd if present...then press ctrl-altf7 to get back to graphical log in and see if you can
<Millenniumgroup> done
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: sudo cp d5528.unix /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Millenniumgroup> ok done
<soundray> Cybercool, leave that as it was, just point it to the PPD file.
<Millenniumgroup> restart x?
<zandaa> anyone know why I can't listen to music from a NTFS partition???
<Cybercool> soundray, i did but it doesn't print
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: now, restart X
<Millenniumgroup> k
<Millenniumgroup> brb
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: goin' for a smoke
<kenichi> zandaa: should work. which player you use?
<zandaa> kenichi, the standard totem I think
<soundray> Cybercool, okay, what is in Command right now?
<kenichi> zandaa: does it pretend to play?
<zandaa> kenichi, well it says it can't open because it can't write to the HD O_O
<efeiling> My system reboots when ever I try to play a game under my 64-bit install.
<soundray> BlueDevil, I'll let him know ;)
<hawking> anyone who uses valknut here?
<efeiling> Did anyone ever had the problem.
<ArkGullwing> ALL: I'm trying to try out this OS and when i run the live boot disk, when it gets to the part where it plays the start up music and i guess there should be a desktop, the video is bad.. verticle lines that make my eyes hurt.. im using NVidia GEForce FX 5700LE
<Cybercool> soundray, this is in the command line: lp -s -dPIXMA-iP1500-Ver.2.50 -oraw
<efeiling> My system hard locks or just reboots.
<kenichi> zandaa: have you tried another player?
<hawking> when I connect to the hub it starts to give this error : FreeDiscSpace : no such folder or file
<zandaa> kenichi, not yet... I'll try though
<BlueDevil> soundray: i'm going home, bbl, please tell me if it worked when I return (~30 mins)
<kenichi> zandaa: perhaps totem wants to open with write rights for editing tags or stuff like that
<william> Why won't MPlayer save my settings?
<soundray> BlueDevil, okay.
<zandaa> kenichi, rhythmbox crashes O_O
<soundray> Cybercool, it's hard to diagnose from here.
<Cybercool> soundray, i get a printer at te buttom right and there is an task in there, but it just disapears after a minute or so
<Millenniumgroup> :)
<kenichi> zandaa: ah, with rythmbox i had a comparable problem. it didnt want to open files from ntfs
<efeiling> Could anyone help me with my problem.
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, it finally worked my friend, THANK YOU :)
<efeiling> I've been having it for the longest time.
<kenichi> try xmms
<kenichi> zandaa: try xmms
<soundray> Cybercool, if you have Openoffice, you could try and print from Draw - that allows you to resize a picture and place it on the page.
<mrkoje> efeiling what is your problem
<kenichi> zandaa: its a good player like winamp and worked for me
<Cybercool> soundray ok
<zandaa> kenichi, where would I get xmms??? and btw... it also crashes from a FAT partition
<Cybercool> soundray, how to print from draw in openoffice
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, BlueDevil is on his way home. Will you be here for ~30 minutes?
<kenichi> zandaa: that sounds wrong to me ;)
<kenichi> you can get xmms with synaptic packet manager but should be shipped with ubuntu
<zandaa> if it's shipped with ubuntu, where would I find it?
<philosophia> hi
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, sure?
<soundray> Cybercool, open the image file in Draw. Place the image on the page, print with File - Print.
<Cybercool> ok
<kenichi> zandaa: Applications -> Sound & Video -> XMMS
<zandaa> it isn't
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, he said he'd be back in about that time.
<philosophia> i want to clean up my server.  is there any way i can cd to /, then ls, and have it tell me which directories are the most used
<philosophia> ?
<philosophia> running out of space
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, I bet he'll be pleased.
<kenichi> zandaa: try xmms in console
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, I'll wait and ya ...well hopefully he'll loose the headache :D
<zandaa> xmms: command not found
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, thank you as well :)
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, well done for not being one to give up!
<kenichi> zandaa: otherwise install xmms with synaptic packet manager
<zandaa> kenichi, ok I'll try thanks
<navarone> zandaa I has similar permissions prob with fat32 partition. I ahd to create a folder on drive thru ubuntu in order to transfer files between. Original folders retained permissions from windows
<Millenniumgroup> well I almost gave up ;) BlueDevil told me "one last try" :)
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, if you want to quit, I'll let him know.
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, I know!
<efeiling> Hey
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, nah I'll stick around
<Cybercool> soudray, ow ok, i resised and it's going to print now
<zandaa> navarone, could you explain more clearly??? (I'm kinda sleepy and originally dutch, so you confuse me)
<efeiling> Do anyone have a NF4 mother board with an AMD 64-bit chip?
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, that's great, because in that case, I won't stick around.
<soundray> Cybercool, you're saying it's working?
<Cybercool> soundray, yes it's printing
<Cybercool> soundray, it ready
<Millenniumgroup> soundray, ok see you later :)
<soundray> Cybercool, looking good?
<soundray> Millenniumgroup, cheers.
<guido_> anyone here skilled with firestarter?
<philosophia> any way to cd into a directory then ls, then have ls list the subdirectories in order of size?
<efeiling> My system reboots mrkoje
<navarone> zandaa> I use a fat32 partiton to share muisc between ubuntu and win2k. Although linux can write to fat32 I was not able to directly save files to the windows created folders. I had to create folders on fat32 in ubuntu and then transfer files to that folder to eventually transfer to folder set for p2p share
<Cybercool> soundray, it's in the corner, but leaving abount 1cm of space on the buttom and 3mm of space on the side
<soundray> philosophia, use du: du -s | sort -n
<philosophia> thanks
<Cybercool> soudray, howto print on 4x6, do i have to set to 4x6 or not
<william> Holy crap, I can play an old Windows game with WINE.
<zandaa> navarone, this isn't truly about file sharing... I just wanna listen to music
<Stormx2> william: I know!
<Stormx2> Worms is brilliant!
<ma4ti4> hi all, i have a quick question, can some1 recommend me some nice mp3 player?
<pr1r> hey all... i am having a problem installing nvidia drivers for my geforce fx 5200 agp card... i get this error when i load up like 2 blue screens and then it lets me sign in and stuff on the screen and then just runs terminal i guess
<william> I'm playing Free Enterprise, un underrated business sim.
<soundray> Cybercool, it's a matter of trying. You could also ring Canon support and give them hell :)  I've done that to them, for not supporting my IP5200R under Linux...
<Stormx2> whats the dos-emulating equivilent of wine?
<wij> I had a NetWare 3.11 worm on my HD.
<navarone> zandaa> is the drive set up to be readonly?
<william> DosEmu
<philosophia> soundray - this will take a while right?
<soundray> Stormx2 dosemu
<philosophia> if i'm in /
<zandaa> navarone, no it isn't... it's my Apple iPod music player that has FAT partition
<Cybercool> soundray, thanks for you help
<soundray> philosophia, yes!
<Cybercool> soundray, bye
<zandaa> and it's properly supported
<soundray> Cybercool, see ya.
<william> DOSEmu is actually better then the original.
<william> Thank God we no longer have to rely on FreeDOS.
<navarone> zandaa...i think rythmbox can download and access files from ipod. I dunno if it needs extra files to do so tyho
<soundray> philosophia, you know df ?
<zandaa> navarone, it's not specifically the iPod.... it can't read any files
<efeiling> Can anyone help me?
<wij> ?
<sethk> efeiling, with what?
<zandaa> navarone, that's because it just crashes on startup
<efeiling> I'm sure it's just something wrong with my X Config file.
<mdke> i'm following a howto about setting up an smtp server, and I have come to a point where it suggests I choose a method of pam authentication. It has suggested ldap, what other alternatives are there?
<philosophia> soundray yes
<efeiling> My system reboots everytime I try to run a 3D app
<philosophia> right now i'm du -s | sort -n < /home/me/du.txt
<navarone> zandaa: is the ipod automounting when plugged in?
<efeiling> Like for example if I try to run WoW using Cedega it hard locks my system or reboot my PC.
<erUSUL> efeiling, card driver combo?
<zandaa> navarone, yes it is, why?
<soundray> philosophia, I hope the < is a >
<efeiling> I'm sure of it
<erUSUL> efeiling, something in the logs?
<kevor> tutorial in action, changed my bootsplashscreen: www.kev0r.nl/pc090899.mov
<efeiling> I have the lastest driver from nvidia.
<soundray> philosophia, you could also leave out the -s if you're piping the output to a file anyway.
<navarone> zandaa: jsut trying to see what is wrong
<philosophia> yes it is
<william> How come WineSetup and Wine don't get along?
<efeiling> I can't catch anyting in the logs.
<efeiling> My system locks so I can't get to it.
<pr1r> efeiling what type of video card you have?
<mrkoje> efeiling: might be somthing wrong with your driver for card... might be system getting to hot
<zandaa> navarone, nothing is wrong anymore... I just using xmms now.. kinda used to winamp so just as easy
<sethk> efeiling, that's a serious bug, not just a configuration problem.  Although it isn't impossible that you can work around it with the configuration
<efeiling> Roswell 6600GT 128MB
<navarone> ahh
<philosophia> soundray - if i'm in / , will this command go into sub sub directories and so on?
<soundray> philosophia, that way you'll get a sorted list of all directorys, not just the first level in /
<pr1r> damn
<zandaa> kevor, how can I play mov?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: your eyes will get tired @60Hz :P
<efeiling> I'm running the 64-bit ver of Ubuntu.
<navarone> zandaa: were you trying amarok?
<soundray> philosophia, yes, it will.
<pr1r> howd u get it to work???
<kevor> vlc
<kevor> or mplayer
<philosophia> cool
<zandaa> navarone, what's amarok?
<kevor> zandaa: vlc or mplayer
<zandaa> ok
<efeiling> Yeah, I've always had that problem.
<joshi> can anyone tell me how i connect to some ftp server?
<soundray> efeiling, could this be a hardware fault?
<navarone> zandaa...no matter
<BlueDevil> zandaa: audio player
<zandaa> ah ok
<efeiling> I wouldn't think that because it work under Windows XP(32-bit)
<zandaa> xmms works great
<soundray> Ahh, BlueDevil is back.
<Millenniumgroup> Bluedevil, lol ya, so my screen doesn't support 72hz ?
<Millenniumgroup> and tx buddy for making it work :)
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: yw
<erUSUL> joshi, with a ftp client
<kevor> zandaa: in console: wget www.kev0r.nl/pc090899.mov; vlc pc090899.mov
<erUSUL> joshi, with nautilus
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: it doesn't support 75Hz, don't know about 72
<joshi> ok..
<fr500> Seveas: i get some errors when downloading w32codecs from your server
<BlueDevil> hey soundray
<fr500> seveas like 403forbidden :P
<william> fr500, I use FFMpeg, it's better.
<soundray> BlueDevil, great work on Millenniumgroup's problem.
<BlueDevil> fr500: it's intentional :)
<efeiling> So you guys have no ideal on what it is then.
<BlueDevil> soundray: thanks
<efeiling> Any ideals, I'll try just about anything at this point.
<joshi> nautilus sais that i the server cannot be displayed
<soundray> efeiling, a hardware problem?
<efeiling> It work under Windows XP
<efeiling> So I wouldn't think that.
<fr500> BlueDevil: why?
<Millenniumgroup> hmm.. k so I guess I got 2 choices then, have more things running on my screen and get tired or go back to my previous reso lol.. anyways it doesn't matter I'll try to run it at 1280 and see if my eyes adapt, anyways thank you so much for sticking with my noob problem I hope your head ache will go away soon :)
<efeiling> I mean I'm going to get another card( different brand) sometime this week.
<BlueDevil> fr500: licensing issues I guess...you can ask and he'll give you access
<soundray> efeiling, maybe temperature?
<efeiling> Now that the new drivers have SLI support.
<fr500> ok
<efeiling> Is there a temp setting that I could change?
<fr500> Seveas: can i have access to w32 codecs?
<soundray> Anyway, have to go.
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: wanna try 72Hz?
<soundray> Cheers guys
<efeiling> Under Windows I can play 32 games for hours.
<efeiling> In fact I've done it.
<zandaa> yay, my first apt-get without problems XD
<lightbright> hey hey :)
<soundray> Hope you get it fixed efeiling.
<BlueDevil> zandaa: well done :)
<lightbright> zandaa: yipee ;)
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil sure man
<wij> NTFS sucks,  copy the files to reiser and play them
<Millenniumgroup> how would I edit my xorg to do that?
<efeiling> Well, I'm going to get another card it.
<zandaa> bluedevil, thanks... I'm new to Linux
<lightbright> zandaa: exciting isnt it? ;)
<wij> NTFS is windows,  copy the files to reiser and play them
<zandaa> lightbright, it kinda is.. linux is just an entirely new world to explore
<lightbright> zandaa: everyone is new to linux :)
<efeiling> So I'll make the other card my main card
<philosophia> soundray - will this take like hour or something?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in an editor
<efeiling> I just wanted to see if anyone had problems like that.
<lightbright> zandaa: once you embrace it, be patient and never give up!  you will never go back
<Millenniumgroup> done bluedevil
<zandaa> lightbright: I'll have to once I have to do schoolwork... (powerpoint presentations etc)
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what editor?
<Millenniumgroup> gedit
<BlueDevil> ok
<Seveas> fr500, sure, sec
<lightbright> zandaa: use open office for that
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ok
<lightbright> zandaa: it supports powerpoint
<Seveas> fr500, please pm me your ip address
<lightbright> Seveas: hello
<zandaa> lightbright: I tried earlier and couldn't make one that's compliant with Microsoft powerpoint....
<chrisx1> what other desktops are there?
<Seveas> haya lightbright
<lightbright> zandaa: open office does indeed make compatible powerpoint
<lightbright> Seveas: :)
<Millenniumgroup> BD done
<zandaa> lightbright, thanks for sharing that I'll try again later (that means... when I'm not so **** tires)
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: ok, now search for the modeline line in the monitor section
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: in gedit
<lightbright> zandaa: whats your car tires got to do with it? :)
<Syirrus> Ne1 know if there are alpha or beta sblive xfi drivers out for ubuntu?
<Millenniumgroup> Section "Monitor"
<Millenniumgroup> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Millenniumgroup> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Millenniumgroup> 	HorizSync	30-96
<Millenniumgroup> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<Millenniumgroup>         Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062
<Millenniumgroup> EndSection
<Millenniumgroup> that one right?
<zandaa> lightbright, sorry... I ment tired... and 15 year-olds aren't allowed to drive cars here
<BlueDevil> yes
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: but don't paste that many lines in the channel
<Seveas> Millenniumgroup, NEVER paste in here
<erUSUL> Millenniumgroup, please do not paste here
<Millenniumgroup> sorry guys
<erUSUL> Millenniumgroup, use pastebin
<eriksti> anyone know what I should do?   $ modprobe ndiswrapper  --->  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Seveas> next time will be rewarded with a kick
<Millenniumgroup> yup I will
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: you can paste in a query to me, I don't mind
<Millenniumgroup> ah yes
<erUSUL> eriksti, it is a custom kernel?
<Syirrus> eriksti: what versionof ubuntu are you using?
<chrisx1> what other desktops are there?
<eriksti> I'm using Kubuntu, default everything
<BlueDevil> Seveas: there were much worse episodes today :)
<sethk> eriksti, figure out the invalid and/or missing argument
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, what value should I change?
<Seveas> BlueDevil, heh, bad day for me to take a day off it seems :)
<Syirrus> eriksti: use synaptic and search for ndiswrapper
<MiSS_n00b> hi can anyone help im having probs with my nvidia drivers, open gl isnt working, and theres a black strip down the left side of the screen, i have tried reinstalling the drivers, any ideas how i can fix this?
<Jowi> eriksti: i thought your card was supported without ndiswrapper...?
<Syirrus> eriksti: there is a gui interface for it which makes it easy to install
<eriksti> Jowi: gave up
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: ok, now I need you to replace the whole line that starts with "Modeline" with the line I am going to give you
<Jowi> oh
<eriksti> Syirrus: ndistgtk, yes
<zandaa> how do I make connection to FTP server?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: Modeline "1280x1024" 143.02  1280 1352 1528 1856  1024 1024 1027 1070
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil ok
<Seveas> zandaa, places -> connect to server
<Syirrus> etiksti: what happens when you run it?
<eriksti> ndisgtk: Failed to load GTK bindings. Please check your Gnome installation... I'm running KDE :)
<erUSUL> zandaa, with a ftp client (ftp, gftp, nautilus....)
<Seveas> eriksti, then you can't use ndisgtk
<Syirrus> ah yes
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil ok done
<Millenniumgroup> restart x?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: no
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: paste the whole monitor section on pastebin
<eriksti> so how do I "figure out the invalid argument" ?
<Millenniumgroup> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<lightbright> BlueDevil: you must be joking!
<BlueDevil> lightbright: ?
<david_m_e> i have some questions re: c++ dev environments; i joined #gcc (37 members), and nobody was saying anything...
<lightbright> BlueDevil: yeah
<david_m_e> so...
<zandaa> seveas: thanks
<Seveas> david_m_e, what's the problem?
<zandaa> erusul: thank you also
<eriksti> sethk: how can I figure out the invalid/missing argument?
<BlueDevil> lightbright: what?
<lightbright> BlueDevil: you must be joking!  the devil aint blue dude
<BlueDevil> lightbright: quit it already :)
<sethk> eriksti, you may have to trace what is happening during that command (strace will help)
<null42> hello? im new at irc....
<lightbright> BlueDevil: :)
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, plz check your pm :)
<null42> how do i join #linuX-clan.q?
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: you can't pm me, you are not a registered user
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<eriksti> sethk: sounds like something a noob will have a hard time figuring out
<BlueDevil> damn you chanserv!
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, ah ok
<david_m_e> is any here familiar with "old style" compiled developement, and the advance that was made with QuickBasic, with it's ability to breakpoint execution, examine variable values, and even change code? it was a major milestone in coding speed; i'm wondering if a similar environment exists in Linux/Ubuntu, and if it comes free or what the name of the company is who makes it
<Millenniumgroup> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5530
<Seveas> BlueDevil, /ns set unfiltered off
<BlueDevil> Seveas: i know...:)
<Syirrus> null42: hello how are you doing?
<erUSUL> david_m_e, lisp ;)
<dooglus_> did you see the newly discovered firefox vulnerability?
<erUSUL> david_m_e, check gambas
<fallen_> hi
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: ok, now save the file and close gedit
<_jason> dooglus what's that?
<erUSUL> david_m_e, check gambas is a basic framework similar to visualbasic
<dooglus_> ubuntu's firefox 1.0.7 crashes permanently if it visits the 'wrong' page
<Millenniumgroup> BD done
<Syirrus> really
<Seveas> dooglus_, then don't surf for porn...
<_jason> dooglus, is 1.5 patched against it?
<dooglus_> Seveas: not just porn - any page can do it
<fallen_> can some one explain me how to instal something with synaptic
<david_m_e> thank you erUSUL; what are the popular editors for code?
<Seveas> david_m_e, vim
<Mabus06> dooglus, not *just* porn?
<Seveas> and emacs
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: after you restart X it doesn't work, don't do dpkg-reconfigure stuff
<j-linux> Does anyone here run Ubuntu on a Dell Latitude d810?
<Seveas> !tell j-linux about anyone
<david_m_e> i'm vaguely familiar with vim; any others?
<dooglus_> it destroys your history.dat file - so you should back it up (it's in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<something>/history.dat )
<Millenniumgroup> BD, ok.. what should I do instead?
<Millenniumgroup> gedit the xorg ?
<erUSUL> david_m_e, emacs do not listen to the few that still believe in vi
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ok /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Seveas> dooglus, ah - evil
<chrisx1> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<MHobbit_Ubuntu> <3 Ubuntu
<_jason> david_m_e, I'll have to go with vim
<david_m_e> must profess ignorance of what 'emacs' is
<chrisx1> lol
<_jason> david_m_e, good, keep it that way :D
<Seveas> david_m_e, you should stay sane and keep it that way
<Millenniumgroup> that's all?
<dooglus_> there's an example page here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/crash-firefox.htm - click the link on that page, then quit firefox and try to restart it.  I couldn't...
<BlueDevil> yes
<Millenniumgroup> k
<Millenniumgroup> restarting x now
<Seveas> david_m_e, easier to use editors include gedit, kate, anjuta, kdevelop, eclipse
<dooglus_> Seveas: is there a #ubuntu-security or somewhere where this should be reported?
<Seveas> dooglus_, bugzilla
<erUSUL> david_m_e, anathema!!! XD (btw gambas is an ide it comes with its own code editor)
<david_m_e> thanks, Sev;
<dooglus_> Seveas: oh, ok.
<Syirrus> Ne1 out there able to get creative's X-fi sound card to install?
<dooglus_> Seveas: incidentally, is http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/ down?  Or is the problem at my end?
<david_m_e> erUSUL, is gambas is free ?
<Seveas> dooglus_, bug is filed already
<Seveas> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20688
<dooglus_> Seveas: number?
<dooglus_> ta
<erUSUL> david_m_e, yes is libre
<david_m_e> danke
<j-linux> Since I can't see the computer (Dell Latitude D810) before I buy it and I am going to be running Ubuntu on it -- I am wondering how the UXGA display looks when the resolution is reduced.  Fuzzy or not?  I don't care to much how it looks under Windows.  I'm wondering if the resolution will be to small for me to read, although I've heard the display looks great.
<BlueDevil> j-linux: man, don't buy dell :)
<david_m_e> btw, how do i do the 'red' thing where my response to a specific person is easy for that person to read?
<BlueDevil> j-linux: look here: http://ivlad.unixgods.net/lj/keylog/klog.htm
<j-linux> BluDevil: why not?  I'm down to either ThinkPad or Dell but Dell is easier to buy.
<erUSUL> j-linux, go to the shop with the livecd and ask politely to boot it in the laptop
<Seveas> j-linux, don't reduce resolution, increae fontsize...
<Jowi> david_m_e: it's automatic
<j-linux> I'm in Hawaii -- no Dell locations and just one ThinkPad location (UH students only)
<Seveas> I hate Dell :)
<eriksti> Jowi: i have up on the normal stuff cause it says "no wireless extensions." all over the plate, with no instructions other than pointing to ndiswrapper
<david_m_e> simply by having the respondant as the first word of one's response?
<j-linux> Seveas: why is that?
<BlueDevil> Seveas: that makes  two of us :)
<j-linux> I read linux on laptops sites and Ubuntu seems to run ok on the Latitude D810
<logical_mark> Hey could someone help me out. My sound is really staticy but ONLY in linux...
<zandaa> hey guys??? it seems I need to have root access to browse my NTFS drive, how can I make a root shortcut???
<Jowi> eriksti: sorry, i'm not the person to ask for help. you emptied my limited knowledge in that area :)
<BlueDevil> zandaa: why is that?
* erUSUL builds its own computers...
<Seveas> j-linux, because they ship crap and make it expensive
<Seveas> and you can't add hardware without (void)ing the warranty
<Flashmatt> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, can i post a question here?
<topyli> zandaa: woudn't it be better to fix the mount options so you could read the drive as a regular user?
<mwe> zandaa: you don't need root to access your ntfs drive. just mount it properly
<eriksti> Jowi: okay.. guess I'll just leave it alone.. wireless in linux sux! :)  not linux' fault though, I guess
<Seveas> Flashmatt, that's why this channel exists :)
<BlueDevil> Flashmatt: it seems you already did
<Flashmatt> thx :)
<Flashmatt> good point...
<erUSUL> zandaa, just add the option users to the fstab line (and the correct umask)
<syndicate> how do i use SVG themes?
<Seveas> eriksti, wireless in linux rocks
<Seveas> some companies just suck
<zandaa> mwe: then how do I mount it properly (the installation did it automatic)
<Flashmatt> so anyways, I've scoured the internet
<dooglus_> zandaa: you don't need root access.  you can mount with options like "umask=0"
<Seveas> Flashmatt, always a good start
<eriksti> Seveas: so, tell me how to get my ipw2200bg going
<Flashmatt> and cannot find the info that'll make the WEP on my wmp11v4 wireless card to work under ubuntu
<Seveas> eriksti, modprobe ipw2200
<Flashmatt> has anyone else had a similar problem?
<Seveas> Flashmatt, can you post the output of lspci on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mwe> zandaa: what does the ntfs line in /etc/fstab say? you need user,umask=0222 in there under the options
<eriksti> Seveas: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Jowi> Seveas: of course you can. all dell desktops are built with clips (no screws to change hdd's, cpu fans, gpus etc). i worked for dell support for a year (europe) and we constantly guided customers through that.
<zandaa> etc/fstab I'll check
<dooglus_> zandaa: my /etc/fstab line says "/dev/hda1 /mnt/c        ntfs noauto,umask=0,nls=iso8859-1,uid=501,gid=501,nls=iso8859-15    0 0".  It's not idea - I don't know why I have 2 different nls= options!  But it lets me see the disk without being root.
<Jowi> no voided warranty
<Seveas> eriksti, ipw does not need ndiswrapper
<LoPMX> hu
<LoPMX> hi
<LoPMX> anyone using nx6110 laptop here?
<Seveas> eriksti, moreover ndiswrapper only works properly in the -686 or -k7 kernel
<eriksti> Seveas: modprobe ipw2200 gives no output, sorry
<erUSUL> eriksti, use the native driver
<j-linux> Seveas: then what do you recommend that will run Ubuntu/Linux and has a good at-home service plan?
<Seveas> eriksti, good, then it works :)
<LoPMX> ok intel media accelerator (gma) 900?
<Flashmatt> ok give me a second
<xiaogil> Is there a GNU or free search engine like Google ?
<j-linux> BlueDevil: I just read that about the keylogger.  Is that your site?
<eriksti> Seveas: cool, so how do I start using it?
<challah> hey all i have a question before i restart my computer...
<Seveas> j-linux, no hardware vendor does at-home service for linux
<BlueDevil> j-linux: nope
<Seveas> eriksti, ifup eth1 (or whatever name t got assigned)
<Jowi> got to go, night all
<zandaa> mwe: type ntfs options defaults and dump and pass are set to 0
<Syirrus> night
<Seveas> eriksti, do you have a wired connection to that machine?
<mwe> zandaa: yeah
<j-linux> Seveas:  they said they would send someone to my house with parts if it breaks.
<syndicate> does anyone know how to use SVG themes?
<mwe> zandaa: you need user,umask=0222 in there under the options
<challah> im usin 5.1 im tryin to install drivers for my agp geforce fx 5200 video card... i did and now i have to restart...
<BlueDevil> j-linux: it links from there: http://braincore.blogspot.com/2005/12/wtf-conspiracy-anyone.html
<dooglus_> zandaa: edit the file, and add ",uid=0" to the end of the options.  that'll fix it
<eriksti> Seveas: sure.. ifup eth1 gives Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<challah> do i have to edit anything before i restart>???
<Flashmatt> Seveas: not to sound like a total newb, but how do I output the lspci?
<eriksti> Seveas: I'm using the same machine right now
<dooglus_> zandaa: no, sorry!  not that, ",umask=0"
<challah> like xorg.conf
<Seveas> eriksti, cool
<zandaa> mwe: it wont let me edit
<mwe> zandaa: you need to do it with sudo
<zandaa> mwe: because it's read-only
<dooglus_> zandaa: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" will let you edit
<Seveas> eriksti, put /etc/network/interfaces and the output of ifconfig -a on the pastebin
<zandaa> ah ok
<erUSUL> eriksti, use ifconfig -a to figure out the name it got assigned
<Seveas> Flashmatt, open a terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal) and enter the command lspci there
<jdkycdoc> hi, i have just installed the nvidia driver and the acceleration is working fine but my resolution changed from 1280x800 to 1280x768, how can i fix this?
<Flashmatt> okie dokie ;-)
<j-linux> BlueDevil: It looks like that keylogger thing is a hoax.
<BlueDevil> j-linux: how so?
<erUSUL> !tell jdkycdoc about fixres
<j-linux> type "dell hardware keylogger" into Google (no quotes)
<zandaa> mwe: ok... as option I did "user,umask=0222" but it hasn't yet changed... do I need to reboot for it to have effect?
<challah> can anyone help me on how to propperly set up nvidia drivers???
<Seveas> !tell challah about nvidia
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: hi
<challah> seveas: i did that already i get this error when i turn the computer back on
<mwe> zandaa: just remount
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: you have to enter the proper screen resolutions into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<zandaa> mwe: oh ok (stupid me :S)
<jdkycdoc> hi kenichi
<Flashmatt> seveas: problem #2 that computer is not connected to the internet at all, so I'll type the part you're most interested in
<challah> seveas: i get these 2 blue screens they both say the same thing
<Flashmatt> 0000:00.0d.02 Cisco...unknown device
<Flashmatt> ok...i guess that didn't help much
<zandaa> mwe: thanks alot :D it works like a charm :D
<Taa5i> Has anyone had any success getting an HP NetRaid SCSI/RAID controller to work in Ubuntu, please?
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: after putting them into your xorg.conf file you can switch between the different resolutions with Screen Resolution tool
<eriksti> Seveas:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/454851
<mwe> zandaa: good. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions suggests slightly different options though
<zandaa> are there codecs for linux to play windows formats?
<Seveas> Flashmatt, Flashmatt 'unknown device' does not sound promising
<Flashmatt> good point
<Flashmatt> but i got wlan0 all set up and stuff
<MiSS_n00b> hi can anyone help im having probs with my nvidia drivers, open gl isnt working, and theres a black strip down the left side of the screen, i have tried reinstalling the drivers, any ideas how i can fix this?
<nekostar> question:
<erUSUL> !tell zanda about w32codecs
<Flashmatt> i just can't get the unknown device part to go away
<Seveas> eriksti, do you need to use wep?
<erUSUL> !tell zandaa about w32codecs
<eriksti> Seveas: don't think so
<nekostar> im about to put the gel on for my cpu
<Seveas> eriksti, cool, let's test:
<j-linux> So it is better to go with the UXGA screen instead of the SXGA screen and then make the fonts bigger?  It's not going to look like crap in Ubuntu?
<zandaa> erUSUL: I don't think those work on a 64-bit system
<nekostar> i noticed next to the core there are little things to
<Seveas> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<nekostar> do i need to gel them also?
<dooglus> how can I get my domain name server into /etc/resolv.conf if I use a static IP, not DHCP?
<Seveas> sudo dhclient eth1
<chrisx1> how do i change my desktop manager from kdm to gdm??
<kyncani> MiSS_n00b: first, follow the nvidia howto on ubuntu wiki
<Seveas> dooglus, with vim :)
<MiSS_n00b> i have
<dooglus> every time I boot, resolv.conf loses its nameserver field
<Taa5i> chrisx1: sudo apt-get install gdm
<MiSS_n00b> i've been trying to fix it all day
<dooglus> Seveas: there's no better way?
<Seveas> chrisx1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<MiSS_n00b> im about to reinstall:(
<zandaa> erUSUL: those codecs do work on a 64-bit system right???
<chrisx1> Taa5i, its installed tho i changed it when i install kubuntu
<eriksti> Seveas: getting these things: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
<Seveas> dooglus, dns-nameservers 1.2.3.4 in /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> dooglus, /etc/hosts
<chrisx1> Seveas, ty
<dooglus> Seveas: ok, thanks
<dooglus> erUSUL: it'd have to be one huge /etc/hosts!
<kyncani> MiSS_n00b: i think if you follow the nvidia wiki, either it works with opengl or you don't get X working at all (but i'm no expert)
<Seveas> eriksti, ok, ifconfig -a; iwconfig
<Seveas> output on the pastebin again :)
<dooglus> erUSUL: or are you suggesting that I can specify a nameserver in /etc/hosts?
<Seveas> eriksti, and while you're at it: sudo iwlist scan
<MiSS_n00b> i had opengl working before
<erUSUL> zandaa, i do not know but i suspect that is not the case
<eriksti> Seveas: no scan results
<eriksti> Seveas: no wirless extensions
<zandaa> erUSUL: so you're saying they don't work on 64>
<Seveas> eriksti, is your accesspoint working? :)
<zandaa> oh nvm
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, yes i think thats it, anyway im reading something before doing so
<erUSUL> dooglus, i missunderstood the question sorry
<les_> anyone know when firefox 1.5 will be available
<Seveas> never in breezy
<j-linux> I like Firefox 1.0.7 better than 1.5...
<les_> its got memory leaks
<dooglus> Seveas: are you sure about "dns-nameservers"?  I don't see it mentioned in interfaces(5)...
<_kcheung> !quicktime
<ubotu> somebody said quicktime was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<Seveas> dooglus, maybe domain-name-servers
<eriksti> Seveas: if I ping the ip i get fast reply
<erUSUL> zandaa, yes
<erUSUL> dooglus, man resolvconf
<Seveas> eriksti, yeah, via the wired interface I guess
<eriksti> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> anyway, gotta run
<Syirrus> I wish they would port foobar over to linux :)
<kenichi> jdkycdoc: the Section "Screen" in your xorg.conf file should like this: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5531
<Johnson> hi
<eriksti> anyone able to pick up where seveas left ?
<Syirrus> Hello Johnson
<ale3hs> I have download codecs32 however I cannot play rmvb files in gxine either wmv and wma
<ale3hs> what codec I need for real player
<ale3hs> ?
<Johnson> what would you reckomend i should learn firt scapy or hping3 ?
<brand0n> im attempting to apply a theme to a program, but can not find where i should unzip the theme, the archive has .fluxbox as a folder inside, where would this be on the system?
<Syirrus> ?
<brand0n> using synaptic, where are applications installed?
<Johnson> im not sure which one would be the esyiest to learn
<ale3hs> codec for rmvb files, somebody plz?
<kyncani> ale3hs: i would try mplayer instead of xine
<kyncani> ale3hs: or maybe vlc
<erUSUL> brand0n, mainly under usr
<dave_> brand0n: to know about all the files installed with a package use: dpkg -L <app_name>
<BlueDevil> brand0n: man hier
<brand0n> erUSUL, dave_ thanks, you too BlueDevil
<ale3hs> kyncani, why there is any possibility to play with VLC?
<les_> bye
<ale3hs> kyncani, codecs arent shared?
<graybandit> hey all - I finished installing ubuntu 5.10 on my old laptop, only apparent issue is it cannot find my sound card (Toshiba Satellite 4000cds, old) anywhere I should read up on to fix this?
<kyncani> ale3hs: xine, mplayer and vlc are the three big video players for linux (with different interfaces for some of them, like gxine or totem-xine for xine). When i cannot play a vide with mplayer, i try xine, or vlc
<jesse_> does anyone know how to install limewire
<ale3hs> kyncani, vlc or mplayer cannot play rmvb files.. I just need a real player decoder I guess
<Johnson_> is there any other security chat rooms?
<kyncani> ale3hs: proprietary formats suck big time he ..
<jesse_> no one knows how to put limewire on ubuntu?
<ale3hs> kyncani, maybe but I just want to watch a movie so I dont really care :)
<Johnson_> whats the best site for tutorials?
<ale3hs> jesse_,  download gtk-gnutella from synaptic
<_jason> ubotu, tell jesse_ about limewire
<_jason> Johnson_, tutorials for?
<dooglus> I've added a line to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh saying "echo nameserver 192.168.1.1 | resolvconf -a eth0".  Is that reasonable, or is there a 'proper' way to set my DNS server?
<zandaa> <_< I can't get vlc to play DVDs
<Johnson_> attacking tutorials?
<zandaa> anyone help me?
<kenichi> zandaa: you seem to have a lot of problems ;)
<zandaa> kenichi, I know <_< I don't really understand any of it...
<qt2> Flash works fine in firefox via sudo, but not if i run it as a normal user, anyone have any clue what could be wrong?
<zandaa> kenichi, plus this being my first linux install that works
<dooglus> zandaa: what's the problem?
<kenichi> zandaa: all i can say is that vlc should play dvds by default. just choose the correct drive and play it
<ma5terdp> hay quick question for someone who knows ubuntu /linux
<dooglus> zandaa: did you install the dvdcss2 thingy?
<zandaa> dooglus, yes I did
<zandaa> dooglus, I don't know how to let vlc play the DVD I inserted into my drive
<ardchoille> bbiab
<ma5terdp> how do i access my hardrive in ubuntu ??
<ma5terdp> using live cd
<dooglus> zandaa: I use this command to play DVDs: xine --auto-play=fq --auto-scan dvd &
<ma5terdp> anyone?
<MiSS_n00b> hi can anyone help im having probs with my nvidia drivers, open gl isnt working, and theres a black strip down the left side of the screen, i have tried reinstalling the drivers, any ideas how i can fix this?
<zandaa> dooglus, I'm not using Xine
<jesse_> when i go to run limewire
<ale3hs> somebody plz, I got w32codecs but still cannot play rmvb files, a solution plz
<leather_n_luv> how do i manualy get my modem to work?
<kenichi> ma5terdp: you have to mount the proper hard drive
<jesse_> should i run it in the terminal or just run?
<dooglus> zandaa: ok.  I don't know how to trick vlc into playing dvds
<_jason> qt2, my guess would be a permissions problem, check the permissions for libflashplayer.so
<dooglus> zandaa: did you install 'libdvdnav4'?
<erUSUL> graybandit, try sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2
<zandaa> libdvdnav4?
<jesse_> cause when i just click run nothing pops up
<dooglus> zandaa: it's a dvd navigation package.  I don't know if vlc needs it or not.
<dooglus> zandaa: but it might be worth a go...
<ma5terdp> Canyone anyone help me get access to my hardrive using live cd>?>
<kaz> how do I play wmv files in ubuntu?
<zandaa> dooglus, according to my terminal it's installed
<Jxpx> with mplayer u can Kaz
<_jason> kaz, you'll need w32codecs
<kaz> apt-get install mplayer?
<dooglus> zandaa: did you try "vlc dvd://" ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell kaz about mplayer
<kenichi> ma5terdp: you have to mount the hard drive first befor you can access it
<kaz> can I install them with apt?
<Jxpx> yes
<Jxpx> mplayer
<_jason> ubotu, tell kaz about w32codecs
<Jxpx> ;)
<qt2> _jason, -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2096844 2005-12-08 17:00 libflashplayer.so
<ma5terdp> lmao man can anyone see me
<ma5terdp> ?
<Citydog> ubotu, tell Citydog about mplayer
<dooglus> ma5terdp: I can
<ma5terdp> how do i mount hd
<ma5terdp> i tired mnt /dev/hda2
<zandaa> dooglus, dvdread demuxer error: DVDRead cannot open source:
<ma5terdp> tried
<ale3hs> ubotu, tell ale3hs about real player
<_jason> qt2, hrmm, try running firefox without sudo but in safemode and see if it works: firefox -safe-mode
<Jxpx> ubotu, tell jxpx about w32codecs
<BlueDevil> ma5terdp: isn't it already mounted?
<ale3hs> ubotu, tell ale3hs about realplayer
<Citydog> ubuto, tell Citydog about divx
<_jason> qt2, never mind that is a dumb idea since it won't load flash, try a new profile
<jdkycdoc> kenichi, hi, i just checked and in my xorg.conf i only have resolution 1280x800 but in the gnome condiguration tool 1280x768 appears and i think that is what i have now, any clue?
<ma5terdp> no here is the situation...
<dooglus> zandaa: "ls -l /dev/dvd" <-- what's it tell you?
<ma5terdp> im in windows right now
<jesse_> when i try running runLime.sh nothing pops up
<qt2> _jason, alraedy tried a new profile, still freezes.
<jesse_> dows anyone no why
<BlueDevil> ma5terdp: check under /media/
<ma5terdp> iam using ubuntu live cd
<Citydog> ubotu, tell Citydog about divx
<ma5terdp> i have 2 hd non are mounted
<zandaa> dooglus, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-12-09 00:12 /dev/dvd -> hdb
<kenichi> ma5terdp: mount -t <filesystem> </dev/hdxy> </media/mountpoint>
<Citydog> ubotu, tell Citydog about realplayer
<kenichi> ma5terdp: befor you have to create the "mountpoint" folder
<ma5terdp> ok im kinda slow on this
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: what took you so long?
<kaz> thanks
<dooglus> zandaa: can you mount the DVD and see the list of .vob files, etc?
<zandaa> mount dvd?
<kenichi> ma5terdp: did you get it?
<Millenniumgroup> BlueDevil, hi it didn't work+I've run into a few problems in virtual terminal, but I finally managed to do the sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ok /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leather_n_luv> can anyone help me get a modem to work?
<dooglus> zandaa: "sudo mount /media/dvd" maybe?
<zandaa> dooglus, I know
<zandaa> dooglus, and I did that
<collinder> hey all
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: why didn't it work?
<dooglus> zandaa: and it worked?
<Millenniumgroup> it gave me an error screen, red screen like hz to much or something
<DRAGON_Ultra> what modem you have
<ma5terdp> ok i need access to my first hardrive second partion what would the code look like>>???
<collinder> im haveing trouble with my nvidia drivers
<ma5terdp> cmd?
<marcel_> join#<floripa>
<MonoNoGoldSaint> night!
<collinder> ive read the wiki
<leather_n_luv> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/2609/sort/2/cat/168/page/1
<zandaa> dooglus, totem tried to open the dvd when I mounted
<Millenniumgroup> and I couldn't use the gui, because the red screen blocked my options lol. so I used recovery mode
<BlueDevil> Millenniumgroup: then you're stuck @60Hz
<leather_n_luv> theat's my modem
<Millenniumgroup> yup I guess so
<MonoNoGoldSaint> hey, I'm trying to compile subcommnander (svn client) from its source.
<MonoNoGoldSaint> but I get this error:
<collinder> i get this error screen once i restart afterwards
<Millenniumgroup> well at least it looks sharper and I can see a lot more :)
<leather_n_luv> *that's*
<Millenniumgroup> tx again BlackDevil :)
<MonoNoGoldSaint> found qt version ./configure: line 5930: yes/bin/moc: No such file or directory but I need 3.2 <= version < 4.0.0
<whyameye> confused about adding users and groups. I wanted to add user 'radio' to group 'audio'. How would I do this? What ended up happening is that I added user 'radio' to group 'radio.' How do I undo this?
<dooglus> zandaa: I think I'm going to have to duck out of this one, on account of not having a clue how to help you.  sorry!
<MonoNoGoldSaint> How do I get qt 3.2?
<dooglus> whyameye: sudo adduser radio audio
<erUSUL> ma5terdp, mount -t <fstype> /dev/hda2 /mnt/<mountpoint>
<zandaa> dooglus, it's ok... don't need to apologise, you tried to help me.. that's what matters to me
<collinder> does anyone know the propper way to install an agp nvidia graphics card it will be the main monitor... it is the main monitor now but it doesnt work
<collinder> thanks in advance
<ma5terdp> that is fstype
<MiSS_n00b> hi can anyone help im having probs with my nvidia drivers, open gl isnt working, and theres a black strip down the left side of the screen, i have tried reinstalling the drivers, any ideas how i can fix this?
<ma5terdp> what is fstype & mountpoint?
<zandaa> kenichi, you know how to get vlc to play DVD then?
<dooglus> whyameye: and "sudo deluser radio radio"
<whyameye> dooglus, I tried that first, and I got adduser: The user `radio' does not exist.
<kenichi> zandaa: one second
<pramz> hello everyone :-)
<BlueDevil> collinder: are you running X now?
<guest_> hello
<erUSUL> whyameye, use System_Preferences_Users...
<dooglus> whyameye: does user 'radio' exist?
<ma5terdp> nope
<guest_> wath goin on
<pramz> firefox 1.5 is fun :-)
<levander> Did mplayer stop working when anybody else upgraded to breezy?
<kenichi> ma5terdp: what is the filesystem on your harddrive? is it ntfs or fat32 or ext2/3?
<MonoNoGoldSaint> so... anyone know where could I get qt 3.2 to compile this app?
<ma5terdp> im under windows i can ppo3 under
<Technobabble> pramz, what's different about it?
<collinder> bluedevil: im on my lap top cause now im installing 5.04
<leather_n_luv> DRAGON_Ultra: you looking at the link?
<whyameye> dooglus, I tried the deluser commmand and it is telling me I cannot remove the user from his/her primary group...
<BlueDevil> collinder: why 5.04?
<ma5terdp> the file system is mac os x intelx86
<collinder> bluedevil: it wouldnt let me rollback
<ma5terdp> its ntfs + x86 mac os x
<dooglus> whyameye: ok.  user radio is in group radio by default.
<ma5terdp> i need access to the mac os
<dooglus> whyameye: you don't need to remove it
<ma5terdp> not ntfs
<collinder> bledevil: cause the drivers dont seem to be working for 5.1... everyone is showing me these wikis... i follow them and then i get these errors
<kenichi> ma5terdp: that must be hfs+ i think
<dooglus> whyameye: like user whyameye is in group whyameye by default, too
<ma5terdp> yup
<levander> When people put these wierd repositories in their sources.list, like PLF, how do they make sure it doesn't install packages they don't want?
<ma5terdp> ur exactly right hfs+
<BlueDevil> MonoNoGoldSaint: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<kyncani> whyameye: erUSUL is right, use the graphical tool : system -> preferences -> user
<erUSUL> ma5terdp, filesystemtype ntfs or vfat or ext2 or ext3 or xfs or hpfs ... mountpoint is a directory in your hard disk
<kenichi> ma5terdp: but i dont know if ubuntu has the drivers for this file system...
<leather_n_luv> whyameye: any user you add will automaticaly make a group of (there-name-here)
<ma5terdp> it should u would think
<kenichi> erUSUL: you know if ubuntu can mount hfs+
<whyameye> kyncani, erUSUL, dooglus, leather_n_luv: I just tried the graphical tool and it worked great with no problems. I don't know why sudo adduser radio audio didn't work in the first place but...good to have this solved!
<ma5terdp> so what would i type mount -t hfs+ /dev/hda2 /mnt/<mountpoint>
<BlueDevil> good night people
<MonoNoGoldSaint> BlueDevil: it says I already have the newest version. :(
<zandaa> good night bluedevil
<whyameye> nobody here has experience with Rivendell, do they?
<MonoNoGoldSaint> BlueDevil: night!
<kenichi> ma5terdp: mountpoint is a folder you have to create on your harddrive/virtual harddrive
<dooglus> whyameye: I don't know either.  did you create the user first, then try to add them to the group?  if you didn't create the user first, that'll be whyt.
<MonoNoGoldSaint> BlueDevil: All I wanted was the old one (3.2)
<erUSUL> ma5terdp, try this sudo mkdir /mnt/mcos && sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda2 /mnt/mcos
<leather_n_luv> can someone help me with a modem problem?
<MonoNoGoldSaint> BlueDevil: I have the compat libraries but they are not helping either.
<ma5terdp> ok can y help me do this first ..
<whyameye> dooglus: yes I didn't create the user first. So how would I have done that, just so I know?
<erUSUL> kenichi, no i do not know
<ubuntu324324> hello
<ma5terdp> how do i ppoe on utub
<kenichi> zandaa: yes i know how to play a dvd with vlc
<ubuntu324324> good night
<ma5terdp> i need 2 log on dsl
<zandaa> kenichi, I got some further to an error code
<ma5terdp> under ubuntu
<ma5terdp> so i can chat whith u guys while im doing this
<BlueDevil> MonoNoGoldSaint: do you have qt4-dev installed?
<MonoNoGoldSaint> BlueDevil: let me see, but I guess so.
<kenichi> ma5terdp: u create a folder with "mkdir <foldername>"
<dooglus> whyameye: just "sudo adduser radio"
<zandaa> kenichi, where do I go for large pastes?
<dooglus> whyameye: or use the gui, of course...
<ma5terdp> how do i pppoe under ubuntu?
<kenichi> zandaa: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/
<whyameye> dooglus: so I should have typed "sudo adduser radio" then typed "sudo adduser radio audio"?
<ma5terdp> cuzz im under windows right now i wanna get on and chat with u a bit while im trying 2 do this
<erUSUL> ma5terdp, pppoeconf
<ma5terdp> under ubuntu
<zandaa> kenichi, hehe *.nl is my national domainsuffix
<ma5terdp> is that under apps
<leather_n_luv> ma5terdp: what kind of os are you going through?
<MonoNoGoldSaint> BlueDevil: I do.
<ma5terdp> im in windows now iam bout 2 use live cd ubuntu
<kenichi> zandaa: so where are you from? :)
<erUSUL> ma5terdp, run pppoeconf
<MonoNoGoldSaint> BlueDevil: I have to get rid of it?
<bimberi> !pppoe
<ubotu> well, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ma5terdp> undert ubuntu
<erUSUL> ma5terdp, in a terminal
<kenichi> zandaa: i know from nl, but from which city?
<ma5terdp> ok brb
<ma5terdp> restarting pc in ubuntu
<zandaa> kenichi, IJmuiden (you in NL too??)
<collinder> can anyone help me with my nvidia driver problem???
<dooglus> whyameye: that's about the size of it, yes.
<zandaa> kenichi, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5532
<dooglus> whyameye: try it now with "radio2" instead of "radio" for practice :)
<kenichi> zandaa: no, im in germany/osnabrck. its near nl. about an hour away
<zandaa> kenichi, ah I see
<leather_n_luv> ma5terdp: if you are networking your pc with the live cd to a pc that is logged on, just select to auto config network
<BlueDevil> MonoNoGoldSaint: i think so
* erUSUL goes to bed "it's to late here, night"
<MonoNoGoldSaint> BlueDevil: I'm removing it, let's see.
<whyameye> dooglus: thanks I just tried with radio2 and it worked great! Thanks!
<kyncani> gnite erUSUL
<lightbright> MonoNoGoldSaint: hello
<lightbright> whyameye: cool
<MonoNoGoldSaint> lightbright: hello
<leather_n_luv> has anyone here overcome a modem problem? i need help...
<zandaa> kenichi, it seems encrypted dvd support is missing, but I just installed...
<leather_n_luv> i have a 82801AA 810 Chipset AC'97 PCI Modem (vendor:8086 device:2416)
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: i use a modem
<collinder> anyone looking at a monitor that uses an nvidia video card???? and can you explain to me how to do it.... i keep getting these errors
<dooglus> whyameye: now you can "man deluser" to find out how to get rid of 'radio2' and his home directory in a single command...
<dooglus> whyameye: "sudo deluser radio2" will leave his home directory by default
<leather_n_luv> linux won't recognize a modem that linuxquestions.org has in HCL as compatible
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: have you ran pppconfig yet?
<whyameye> dooglus: oops, I already did "sudo deluser radio2." I can just delete the home directory manually?
<dooglus> whyameye: sure
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: in console right?
<whyameye> dooglus: done! Thanks!
<kenichi> zandaa: what encrypted dvd?
<dooglus> whyameye: "deluser" has an option to make a backup on the home dir before deleting it too
<dooglus> kenichi: I guess he's talking about dvdcss2
<zandaa> kenichi, I don't know
<zandaa> dooglus, dvdcss2 huh?
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: yes  sudo pppconfig
<__Kaz> hmmm I installed "The Codecs" but I still can't play this wmv
<__Kaz> do I have to do anything else to let it know "The Codecs" exist now?
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: yup, didn't work...
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: how do you know?  did you type pon?
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: did you ADD USER in pppconfig?
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: do you know how to set up pppconfig?
<_jason> __Kaz, what's "it"?
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: i read the docs...
<__Kaz> a .wmv file
<dooglus__> zandaa: do you have a package called libdvdcss2 installed?
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: did you set up pppconfig?
<kenichi> zandaa: but you can play a dvd if you just enter "/media/cdrom/" (or whatever your dvd drive is) as "device name" in the "open disc" menu
<_jason> __Kaz, what are you playing it with?
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: brb...
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: did you add your details, and modem port etc?
<mustard5> __Kaz, I think he means what player are you trying to watch it in
<__Kaz> oh sorry... totem
<zandaa> dooglus, I can't install it
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: as you wish :)
<dooglus__> zandaa: why not?
<__Kaz> (the ubuntu default player)
<zandaa> dooglus, it says it's not available on the repositories
<_jason> __Kaz, if you want to use totem to play wmv's, you should install the xine backend for it... totem-xine is the package I believe
<lightbright> anyone know how to edit a VOB?  or convert it to AVI?
<__Kaz> ok thanks... I'll try that
<dooglus__> zandaa: it isn't.  but if you install libdvdread3 and then read /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/README.Debian you'll find how to install it
<BrainDamage> hello, i need little help... :))) i have debian 3.1. i have changed mount points of my cdrom device and dvdrom device, and now, synaptic doesn't recognize that devices. Is there any hope for me ??? :)))
<__Kaz> tell __kaz about totem-xine :)
<BrainDamage> debian 3.1 = ubuntu 5.04
<jesse_> i downloaded a bin file of the new java and idk how to get it to install
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: ok, i'm at the modem detect method screen...
<jesse_> can someone help me
<korhalf> jesse_, whyd you do that?
<korhalf> jesse_, sudo apt-get install jre2.4
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: chose DONT detect
<_jason> ubotu, tell __Kaz about totem-xine
<jesse_> cause limewire said my java bad
<mustard5> BrainDamage, I would think it would be easy enough to change them back
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: k
<jesse_> i didnt see 2.4 on it
<korhalf> jre1.4 sorry
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: what port is it on?
<__Kaz> ubuntu is like THE distro now isn't it?
<BrainDamage> mustard5, how?
<korhalf> j2re1.4 - Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition
<whyameye> there's a jack-init package for Debian so JACK starts on startup. What is equivalent for ubuntu?
<__Kaz> #1?
<Kyral> ubotu tell jesse_ about SunJava
<mustard5> BrainDamage, you used the pastebin before?
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: message me
<jesse_> whats it called in synaptic?
<korhalf> j2re1.4
<BrainDamage> mustard5, no!
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: message?
<leather_n_luv> pm?
<Kyral> jesse_: read what ubotu told you
<mustard5> ubotu: tell BrainDamage about pastebing
<gach> hello
<jesse_> k
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: message means send a message
<mustard5> ubotu: tell BrainDamage about pastebin
<zandaa> dooglus, it appears I couldn't install cuz I was missing somethings
<gach> i have a  proble with 64 bits ubuntu
<__Kaz> seems to have very good support, frquent updates, looks really nice & most importantly -- everything just seems to "work"
<gach> it woint get past starting hotplug
<collinder> ok im about to have a fresh install of ubuntu 5.1 on my desktop.... now will someone explain why nvidia drivers are such a bitch
<gach> and then it hangs
<raphink> __Kaz: indee
<__Kaz> (except this WMV... but I'm sure it will be fixed in a sec here)
<dooglus__> zandaa: you should be able to install libdvdread3, right?
<raphink> indeed
<zandaa> dooglus, it already is
<Kyral> collinder: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mustard5> BrainDamage, copy and paste the contents of your /etc/fstab file in the pastebin and then paste the URL in here
<Kyral> then restart X
<dooglus__> ok, and you ran the script mentioned in the README?
<__Kaz> woohoo.  wmv is playing :] 
<jesse_> do i downlaod all those things?
<collinder> kyrall: i do that then i restart hittin ctr alt back and then when it restarts i get a blue error screen
<__Kaz> thanks all
<raphink> __Kaz: it won't be fixed in main. closed-source formats are not included in the main part of the distro, willingly
<Kyral> collinder: what does it say?
<gach> hey
<__Kaz> right, I understand
<gach> i reallyu need this help
<gach> anybody knows why it hans?
<__Kaz> but if you know how to use the available help channels (ie forums, irc, wiki) then the solution is minutes away.
<raphink> most of the time yes __Kaz
<collinder> kyral: xwindow system version 6.8.2 (ubuntu 6.8.2-77 20051010174523 root@vernadsky.bu.ldd)
<__Kaz> I've been putting ubuntu on family members boxes lately... since they can't seem to stop opening file attachments
<zandaa> dooglus, it still isn't working <_<
<raphink> gach: do you have a trace to past in a pastebin?
<__Kaz> this is one of them actually :] 
<ma5terdp> ok im back
<ma5terdp> under Ubuntu
<collinder> kyrall: release date blah blah blah x protocol blah blah blah build, current etc
<dooglus__> zandaa: I'll need a little more info...  "not working" doesn't help me to help you...
<ma5terdp> soo now what do i do to mount my hda
<__Kaz> ok ... thanks all
<dooglus__> zandaa: back in 10 minutes...
<Kyral> collinder: near the end it will tell you the error
<ma5terdp> i have terminal open
<Citydog> !freeformat
<ubotu> Citydog: Are you on ritalin?
<ma5terdp> i need access to first hd second partition and its hfs+
<Citydog> no
<collinder> kyral
<raphink> lol
<Kyral> Citydog: thats just ubotu's response if you asked for something it has no clue about
<Kyral> collinder: yes?
<jesse_> kyral: Do i download all those things
<raphink> ma5terdp: macintosh formats are not installed by default I believe, you have to install them
<kenichi> ma5terdp: have you created your destination folder?
<Kyral> jesse_: just follow the instructions
<jesse_> ok
<collinder> kyral: im lookin now all i see the last line is markers probed from config file
<ma5terdp> no how do i do that
<Aron_Figaro> Hey guys - I'm still stuck with a Samba sharing problem, my Windows box won't see it. Anybody? :)
<Kyral> collinder: look for lines that have either "EE" or "!!" in them
<Kyral> that should be the error
<ma5terdp> i know i have a mac partition on my hd i need access to replace corrupt mach_kernel
<raphink> ma5terdp: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Fp=6878&mode=linear
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: yes that would be best till you learn basics of computers
<kenichi> ma5terdp: go with "cd" to "/media/
<collinder> kyral
<ma5terdp> ok im there
<ma5terdp> now what
<collinder> :kyral: there are no lines with that
<ma5terdp> mkdir whateveriwant
<ma5terdp> ?
<raphink> ma5terdp: my ISP is being nuts, I'm not on the page yet. take the time to read it ;)
<kenichi> yes
<Kyral> collinder: then look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kyral> the error is SOMEWHERE
<ma5terdp> page not found
<kenichi> ma5terdp: do you have synaptic package manager and can install software?
<Aron_Figaro> *juggles flaming Windows CDs until somebody helps him with his SMB problem*
<collinder> kyral: im reinsalling ubuntu now
<collinder> kyral: im on my lap tom
<collinder> laptop
<ma5terdp> i dont know i am cd under media
<ma5terdp> in terminal
<raphink> ma5terdp: create a folder to mount your hard drive to
<Kyral> collinder: very well lol. I personally find it a challenge (one of the GOOD ones) to rescue my system without reinstalling
<raphink> s/hard drive/partition/
<zandaa> where can I get a C Compiler?
<raphink> Kyral: :)
<raphink> zandaa: install build-essential
<ma5terdp> so do a "mkdir /name'" ?
<Kyral> zandaa: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<collinder> kyral: its almost done... i dont get how the monitor is working now and then even when ubuntu is starting and then it switches over to the other monitor
<mustard5> ma5terdp, skip the slash since you are in /media already
<raphink> ma5terdp: for example : sudo mkdir /media/mac
<kenichi> ma5terdp: "mkdir foldername"
<Kyral> collinder: Wait "other monitor"?
<zandaa> kyral: thanks, that's what I needed to know (one step away from my DVD working)
<ma5terdp> ok i did a sudio mkdir mac
<ma5terdp> sudo
<ma5terdp> i ment
<raphink> ok
<collinder> kyral: yeah the agp is main the one im havin the problem with and my voodoo 3 (old school right there) is my secondary monitor
<brand0n> can someone help me out? i dont know where to put the gtkrc file to get gtk theme to work?
<collinder> kyral: hopefully lol
<raphink> ma5terdp: now let's try to mount it first
<ma5terdp> kk
<Kyral> collinder: Try disconnecting the second monitor...
<raphink> ma5terdp: sudo mount /dev/$yourdrive -t hfsplus /media/mac
<kenichi> ma5terdp: try now "sudo mount -t hfs+ /dev/hda2 /media/mac"
<raphink> ma5terdp: replacing $yourdrive with the right value ;)
<brand0n> anyone?
<collinder> kyral: that would be the one that works? should i also disconnec tt eh pci card?
<Kyral> collinder: Multiple monitors is something I know nothing about lol. Lets see if the primary one works
<raphink> kenichi: I belive it's hfsplus
<ma5terdp> ok i did that onw what
<kenichi> raphink: yeah. seems so ;)
<collinder> kyral: but should i disconnect the card so theres no way it can detect it
<ma5terdp> i see a drive on my deskto[
<Kyral> collinder: sure if you want
<ma5terdp> lol
<kenichi> raphink: i just saw it here
<levander> Has anybody installed the mplayer codecs from PLF?
<MonoNoGoldSaint> thanks, see ya
<raphink> ma5terdp: now your parition should be mounted on /media/mac
<ma5terdp> omg u guys rockkkkkkkkkk let me check if i have accesss
<raphink> kenichi: you're on a mac ? ;)
<raphink> ma5terdp: now you probably want this partition automatically mounted on boot ...
<kenichi> raphink: nope. ubuntu on x86
<zandaa> kenichi, I finally get all the libraries working <_< and now vcl doesn't cooperate
<collinder> kyral: ok the install has like 3 percent left
<raphink> kenichi: same here, k7
<Kyral> collinder: okay
<kenichi> zandaa: what is this css2 for?
<levander> Has anybody got mplayer working with w32codecs under breezy?
<kenichi> raphink: old k6 here :(
<raphink> kenichi: dvds if I'm not wrong
<zandaa> kenichi: it's a library which can get around DVD security if I'm correct
<ma5terdp> ok how do i rename a file on that drive
<jesse_> kyral: i can find any instructions
<Kyral> jesse_: did you read the WikiPage
<_jason> levander, plenty of people I'm sure, are you having difficulties?
<mustard5> levander, I would think most people would have
<raphink> ma5terdp: the way you rename on other drives I guess ;)
<kenichi> zandaa: i never had problems with vlc playing anything
<ma5terdp> i need 2 rename mach_kernel copy to just mach_kernel
<zandaa> kenichi, well I have... the DVD I got is a copied one I got from a friend
<raphink> ma5terdp: do you need to mount this partition on every boot?
<raphink> ma5terdp: use mv
<Kyral> levander: My install is so old that I prolly have w32codecs from back when they were on Backports lol
<raphink> ma5terdp: mv mach_kernel\ copy mach_kernel
<levander> _jason: yeah, i'm using the w32codecs package from backports hoary still, do I have to upgrade that package to get it to work?
<ma5terdp> no just now im just trying 2 replace my mach_kernel with the backup
<_jason> levander, nope
<Kyral> nope
<collinder> kyral: alright i restarted i see my intel logo, ubuntu logo, everything is loading on the monitor
<jesse_> there wasnt one
<Kyral> collinder: then at least it isn't the monitor
<kenichi> zandaa: even with those copied ones i came around i never had problems
<xiaogil> when will we have firefox 1.5 in ubuntu
<Kyral> ubotu tell jesse_ about SunJava
<collinder> kyral: it couldnt have been i was runnin windows yesterday
<levander> I'm trying to dump audio I've downloaded into a file I specify, but it keeps going into audiodump.wav in the current directory
<collinder> kyral: now all i see is an underscore on the window
<ma5terdp> so how do i rename it again
<Kyral> jesse_: read what Ubotu said
<mustard5> ma5terdp, use  a mv something like this  mv oldfilename newfilename
<Kyral> ownload the pack and install
<collinder> kyral: i heard the login sound and i dont see it
<ma5terdp> gotcha
<ma5terdp> brb\
<kenichi> ma5terdp: you can rename a file with "mv oldfilename newfilename"
<zandaa> kenichi, weird...
<levander> they've changed some of the command line options for dumping audio to wav in the new mplayer in breezy, and i haven't figured them out yet
<raphink> ma5terdp: I told you before
<Kyral> collinder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Canoeingkidd> xiaogil - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595
<raphink> ma5terdp: you'll have to use a \ in the first file name for the space
<ma5terdp> permisiion denided
<kenichi> zandaa: you name it
<mustard5> ma5terdp, use sudo
<collinder> kyral: ok im loggin in now
<kenichi> ma5terdp: "sudo mv old new"
<raphink> ma5terdp: sudo mv mach_kernel\ copy mach_kernel
<zandaa> kenichi, I'll call it a day (1:50 am, got an appointment at school tomorrow)
<collinder> kyral: i didnt install the packets on this install yet should i do that before i do this in terminal?
<zandaa> dooglus, thanks for all your help perhaps I'll see you later
<Kyral> collinder: it doesn't matter
<rockz> where i find my cdr driver /dev/ ... ?
<ma5terdp> thank u cheif ur da shitttttt
<Kyral> right now we want X :D
<Kyral> rockz: Driver?
<brand0n> can someone help me out? id like to use gtk instead of gtk2 and fluxbox instead of metacity, but dont know hot to go about changing that
<Kyral> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<Kyral> ...remind me to change that
<Kyral> brand0n: gimme a sec
<brand0n> Kyral, thanks
<collinder> kyral: alright i did it
<Kyral> collinder: X is up?
<kenichi> ma5terdp: so youve got osx running on your x86?
<init_bud> can anyone help me install pure-ftpd?
<collinder> kyral: yes its going to want to install the voodo hardware not the nvidia hardware
<kenichi> ma5terdp: what processor u have?
<raphink> kenichi: I bet he's on ubuntu on ppc rather ;)
<raphink> it's kind of easier
<raphink> ;)
<Kyral> brand0n: read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<ma5terdp> yah
<rockz> drive
<ma5terdp> p4
<brand0n> Kyral, thanks :)
<ma5terdp> pentium 4
<kenichi> raphink: but hten he wouldnt have xp installed
<collinder> kyral: x is up
<mustard5> init_bud, how are you trying to install it?
<Kyral> collinder: I don't know if Voodoo is supported...
<Kyral> I mean what do you want to do
<ma5terdp> i have xp on first partition and x86 mac on second
<kenichi> ma5terdp: hows it working
<raphink> o_O
<ma5terdp> awssssssssssommmmmmmmmme
<Kyral> run multiple monitors?
<collinder> kyral:thats the monitor that is working
<mustard5> init_bud, its availabe through synaptic package manager ..you could install that way
<ma5terdp> i just screweed up on the 4.3 updated with wrong kernel hence my problem
<init_bud> mustard5, well, i looked for a gui install or something easy. but i ended up just downloading the manual install and its telling me that i dont have a C compiler.
<raphink> where did you get x86 mac ma5terdp  ?
<logical_mark> Could someone help me out. My sound is very crackly and I have a common chipset: Realtek AC97
<ma5terdp> bittorent
<raphink> ma5terdp: LOL
<ma5terdp> look up intel x86
<kenichi> ma5terdp: why not buying a real mac?
<ma5terdp> works way better
<Kyral> raphink: its highly illegal
<raphink> ok
<rockz> where i find my cdr drive /dev/ ... ?
<ma5terdp> under intel proccessor
<Kyral> ma5terdp: please don't discuss this
<mustard5> init_bud, search for it in synaptic package manager
<ma5terdp> sorry
<raphink> Kyral: yes I know that, thats' what I ask
<init_bud> mustard5, where is that? the synaptic package manager
<Kyral> rockz: it will be under /media/cdrom/
<init_bud> mustard5, you mean apt ?
<ma5terdp> sorry kyral
<mustard5> init_bud, apt if you like yes
<Kyral> rockz: or rather it WILL be /media/cdrom/
<rockz> hmm i will try this
<PokerFacePenguin> anyone have any idea why system button >> storage media doesn't list what is in my /media directory?  if i go to a konsole...there is stuff in there.
<init_bud> mustard5, when i do "apt-cache search pure" and "ftp" etc... it dosent show up as a result!
<collinder> kyral: should i select nv, is that for nvidia?
<mustard5> init_bud, sugo apt-get install pure-ftpd
<logical_mark> Can anyone help me with making my sound not crackle?
<Kyral> collinder: yes, until you get the NVidia GLX
<Boze> Hello all, could I ask a question here about removing items from my drop-down menu?
<Kyral> collinder: Are you trying to run multiple monitors
<collinder> kyral: ok so ill update and get all the packets and then do this
<kenichi> well, im going to bed now. GOOD NIGHT ALL
<franky123> logical_mark: that happened to me, make sure the system volume, rhythmbox volume, and totem volume and anything else are not set to max
<collinder> kyral yes
<mustard5> init_bud, if it says its not there then you need to add extra repositories..as its in the universe repository
<ma5terdp> ok wish me luck everyone im restarting ill check back in a sec
<Kyral> Boze: Try using the Menu-Edtor
<ma5terdp> thanks again everyone
<init_bud> mustard5, right....
<kenichi> ma5terdp: bye
<init_bud> mustard5, and how do i do that? :)
<ma5terdp> later kenichi
<Kyral> collinder: I can get your Hardware Accel working, but I know nothing about multiple monitors
<ma5terdp> later kyral
<mustard5> ubotu: tell init_bud about repos
<ma5terdp> brb
<mustard5> init_bud, check PM ubotu
<collinder> ok
<Boze> rhanks Kyral, didnt even see it till you pointed it out.
<logical_mark> franky123: The system volume is not turned all the way up. Nor anything else
<collinder> kyral: i would rather have the nvidia monitor working... so i can try to play some half life
<phiqtion> is there a newer version for the firefox that ubuntu ships?
<mustard5> init_bud, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<franky123> logical_mark: try killing esd and using alsa
<logical_mark> franky123: how do I do that? I am new to linux
<Ober> sudo -s
<Ober> sdo: unable to lookup mateis via gethostbyname()
<Kyral> collinder: so is X working now?
<Ober> real piece of works guys....
<pigo> salve
<phiqtion> is there a newer version for the firefox that ubuntu ships?
<mustard5> Ober, your /etc/hosts file is probably incomplete
<Ober> or I have no networking
<Boze> Are there any ways to play MP3 and MPG on ubuntu?
<collinder> kyral: x was working... but it was running on the voodoo card not the nvidia card
<Kyral> phiqtion: I think Breezy uses FF 1 right now. FF 1.5 should be coming soon
<Ober> imagine a laptop away from a network
<Ober> god what a piece of shit.
<franky123> logical_mark: there are two ways, first way is to go to the gnome menu->system->preferences->mutimedia systems selector and just play around with the settings. second way is to go to terminal and type "killall esd"
<Kyral> collinder: What is connected now?
<Xenguy> good riddance Ober :P
<collinder> kyral: both monitors are connected now...
<Kyral> Boze: Beep Media Player has MP3 out of the box
<|ed|> anyone around?
<|ed|> i have a question
<Kyral> collinder: I mean what card is it runnnig off of
<collinder> kyral voodoo3
<|ed|> ive installed edubuntu on my sons ibook how do i enable autologin?
<Kyral> ubotu tell Boze about restrictedformats
<Kyral> |ed|: I don't think you can...
<|ed|> and the thing freezes when you close the LCD
<Kyral> its pretty insecure
<Kyral> to autologin
* Xenguy notes that Ober appears to be a BSD bigot...
<|ed|> its ed ubuntu
<robotgeek> |ed|: i'm not sure what edubuntu uses, but if it's gdm you can set it up using gdmsetup
<|ed|> its for my son
<collinder> kyral: i am now downloading the nvidia packages
<Kyral> |ed|: I know
<mustard5> Kyral, I know the option exists in breezy..but I have no clue about edubuntu
<|ed|> gdm?
<Kyral> |ed|: Autologin is insecure for any Linux
<|ed|> i know that but its for a kid
<Kyral> mustard5: edubuntu is just like Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<Kyral> |ed|: sorry lol my old Linux habits are kicking in
<Boze> Smeg wont let me delete items, just hide them
<init_bud> mustard5, sweet. i just checked them all...
<robotgeek> |ed|: sudo gdmsetup
<init_bud> mustard5, thanks for the tip, and the info
<Kyral> Boze: Did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<Kyral> about MPG?
<Kyral> |ed|: it should be in GDM Setup
<mustard5> init_bud, np
<Boze> going now, thanks
<Kyral> |ed|: but I would give him an account that doesn't have Sudo access
<|ed|> he would need the su password no?
<Kyral> |ed|: did you enable root?
<mustard5> init_bud, were you able to install it ?
<|ed|> yeah theres a root account
<Kyral> |ed|: then nevermind lol
<collinder> ok the new york ranger game is starting now... ima go watch it and stop thinkin about ubuntu for a couple of minutes.... kyral thanks for your help
<Kyral> |ed|: I didn't know Edubuntu shipped with Root enabled
<Boze> One last thing, if I may...
<Boze> My mouse wheel doesnt scroll up, it opens a menu. Can I make it scroll up?
<Kyral> Boze: you mean when you "roll" the wheel it opens a menu?
<Boze> Yes
<Boze> for the app it is in
<init_bud> mustard5, ok. one mre question.
<Kyral> Boze: Hmm, its somewhere in your X Config
<mustard5> init_bud, ask as many as you like
<|ed|> i had kubuntu installed first
<Boze> xorg.cfg?
<Kyral> |ed|: ahh
<init_bud> mustard5, now thate i've installed it via apt-get install. where does it put the icon? or how do i make a shortcut to run it?
<Kyral> Boze: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_SvaMpen_> is it recommended running ubuntu on a 600mhz crusoe 128 MB ram
<mustard5> init_bud, you on breezy?
<_SvaMpen_> ?
<init_bud> mustard5, .... what?
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: you'd need to go low resource
<logical_mark> franky123: I went into sound preferences and it said my default sound card was via 8237, but that is my SATA Raid, my sound is Realtek AC97. What do I do?
<Boze> ok, thanks. I will play with all these tips. You've been a most generous help Kyral.
<mustard5> init_bud, type cat /etc/issue in terminal and tell me what you get
<kenichi> BYE BYE ALL
<Kyral> Boze: Its what I do :D
<_SvaMpen_> Kyral how do i go low resource
<|ed|> i built this system originaly to play with ubuntu ibook
<_SvaMpen_> i alredy installed ubuntu
<init_bud> Permission Denied
<_SvaMpen_> and its a litle slow
<mustard5> init_bud, use sudo cat /etc/issue then
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: install Fluxbox
<Kyral> for one
<Kyral> it won't have as many features as GNOME
<_SvaMpen_> oki openbox??
<Kyral> but it will be faster
<init_bud> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<init_bud> mustard5, Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<mustard5> init_bud, ok your on breezy
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: If you know how to work openbox then go ahead :D
<mustard5> init_bud, breezy has a menu editor in the Applications>>System tools
<_SvaMpen_> Kyral i only want to surf the web
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<_SvaMpen_> and check my mail
<logical_mark> Someone help me out on this issue please... I went into sound preferences and it said my default sound card was via 8237, but that is my SATA Raid, my sound is Realtek AC97. What do I do?
<_SvaMpen_> and compile java appz
<mustard5> init_bud, alternatively you can hit alt+f2 and type in pure-ftpd
<Kyral> Java...ick lol
<Ep|phany> is there any other web browsers other then firefox like opera?
<Kyral> Ep|phany: Epiphany :D
<_SvaMpen_> Kyral school project
<_SvaMpen_> :D
<jordi_> hola!
<Ep|phany> really?
<Kyral> ubotu tell _SvaMpen_ about SunJava
<MarcN> Ep|phany: yeah, opera is available on linux.  also see konqueror
<mustard5> init_bud, if you look at how the menu editor works you should be able to see how to create a new entry for pure-ftpd...although there may be an entry already
<Nikyo> hola, como esta
<_SvaMpen_> Kyral i have the new update available up and it wount close??
<mustard5> init_bud, some apps intalls menu entries and some don't
<jordi_> acabo de instalar ubuntu y no se cual es la clave por defecto
<jordi_> del root
<Ep|phany> how can i get opera?
<Kyral> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Ep|phany> its not in synaptic
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kyral> Ep|phany: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Razor-X> Kyral: don't do that
<Ep|phany> thanks ill try opera first i heard its really good
<Nikyo> jordi sudo
<_jason> !info epiphany-browser
<Kyral> Razor-X: don't do what?
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: (Intuitive GNOME web browser), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.8.2-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1989 kB, Installed size: 9656 kB
<Razor-X> Kyral: don't tell someone to get epiphany
<Razor-X> he asked for Opera, give him Opera, 's all :)
<_SvaMpen_> how do i get ridde of the "new update available" screen
<Kyral> Razor-X: Why not?!
<that_weasel> anyone care to explain the network setup to me in Ubuntu.....I have both my wlan and eth setup....every time I start my laptop I have to disable one or the other...to get either working....
<_SvaMpen_> it won't shut donw
<_SvaMpen_> down
<Ep|phany> which is better?
<Razor-X> Kyral: because we aren't here to advertise, but to help, unless you overtly say ``I suggest''
<Kyral> Ep|phany: like all things in Linux its a matter of opinion
<Razor-X> Ep|phany: try it out for yourself, that's the only way you'll know
<init_bud> mustard5, what command should i put? "pure-ftpd" dosent run anything
<Ep|phany> k
<Ep|phany> i cant stand firefox
<Kyral> Razor-X: I only told him because it was easier to get Epiphany lol
<Razor-X> hurrah! we break from the Mozilla hiatus!
<jordi_> Nikyo sudo no funciona
<Razor-X> Kyral: oh! my bad :)
<mustard5> init_bud, try typing in the first few letters in terminal and then hit TAB key twice...see what commands are available
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: its frozen?
<_SvaMpen_> how much memory does fluxbox use?
<Razor-X> Ep|phany: you'll be surprised to find out that there are quite a few quality browsers out of the domain of Firefox
<_SvaMpen_> Kyral yeas
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: a lot less than GNOME + Metacity
<logical_mark> mustard5: Why would it be that the static in my speakers that I am having trouble with goes away completely when I kill gnome-panel?
<mustard5> init_bud, I don't have it installed so its hard to tell
<Ep|phany> whats the command to insall a .deb is it sudo dpk -i ?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> I guess deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Razor-X> Ep|phany: ``sudo dpkg -i''
<init_bud> mustard5, "ftp" produced likea million results.
<jordi_> sorry what's the default password of root's user??
<Ep|phany> k
<_SvaMpen_> Kyral how do i check memory status in terminal?
<init_bud> mustard5, i'll look for the help file on the net
<jonmasters> dpkg not dpk
<Razor-X> jordi_: your default user password
<mustard5> init_bud, type 'pure' then hit TAB twice
<MarcN> _SvaMpen_: free
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: Restart X with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<mustard5> logical_mark, I'm thinking its because you volume control is an applet in gnome-panel...thats my guess :)
<_SvaMpen_> can any1 explain what X is?
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: it would take a bit
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: X Windows is the GUI implementation on Linux
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: but I have a nifty thread expplaining it :D
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: or at least, the dominant one
<Kyral> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87276
<_SvaMpen_> so is GNome an X??
<Ep|phany> when i try to install opera in terminal it says error about not having xlib6g  and xlibs
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: you have different methods of implementing the protocol (different X Servers, like xvesa and X.Org)
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: check out the link I pasted
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: it's a Window Manager
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87276 <--This will explain
<logical_mark> mustard5: What do you use for volume control?
<_SvaMpen_> oki i know u never belev how i installd ubuntu on my vaio
<_SvaMpen_> :D
<Kyral> Ep|phany: use Apt to install them
<newbies> hi guys
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: X itself is simply the video modes and the underlying framework
<Nikyo> jordi: Si usted desea utilizar la cuenta de la raz en una manera ms tradicional de UNIX, usted puede fijar la contrasea de la raz mecanografiando la raz del passwd del sudo. Esto permitir que usted utilice su o la conexin como raz en la consola.
<newbies> anyones here knows what an alternative to dreamweaver?
<mustard5> logical_mark, the Volume Applet 2.12.1
<Razor-X> newbies: nvu
<_SvaMpen_> i know i had some problems with the xorg
<newbies> Razor-X, wer can i dowload it?
<_SvaMpen_> because my screen is 10"
<Kyral> !info nvu
<Razor-X> newbies: it should be available in the repos, if not, google is your friend :)
<newbies> Razor-X, is it for free>
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<_SvaMpen_> resoulution 1024*480
<newbies> Razor-X, oks tenks
<Razor-X> newbies: on Linux, most *everything* is free as in beer, and a slight bit less is free as in speech
<v00d00> Q: when Ubuntu Live seems to finally get into the desktop, my screen is all jumbled, like the driver is wrong or something.. (sorry such a noob to linux)
<Kyral> Razor-X: The GPL is amazing no?
<Razor-X> Kyral: astounding
<Razor-X> the GPL is the future of software capitalism, IMO
<_SvaMpen_> Kyral when i install fluxbox do i have to change X?
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: nope
<_SvaMpen_> oki nice
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: WMs do not interfere with X
<Kyral> Razor-X: Not capitalism
<ernesto> Can I see with Ubuntu a partition of Windows (I think it is ntfs)?
<_SvaMpen_> sounds good
<Kyral> ernesto: Yes you can read NTFS
<Razor-X> Kyral: I think of it as an extension to current capitalism, the trend of ``get it all, share nothing''
<Kyral> ernesto: Writing is more sketchy
<mustard5> v00d00, I'm not sure how you would go about fixing display issues on a LiveCD
<ernesto> Kyral: what should I do?
<Kyral> Razor-X: The GPL is about "Get It All, Share It all"
<mustard5> v00d00, I know how to deal with some problems on regular installs...what card are you using?
<Razor-X> Kyral: I meant capitalism right now is about ``Get it all, share nothing''
<Citydog> ernesto, try modprobe ntfs
<Kyral> ernesto: I shall let our helpful bot ubotu help you
<v00d00> mustard: I have a Geforce 6600GT..
<Kyral> ubotu tell ernesto about ntfs
<Kyral> ernesto: ubotu should have just PM'd you with a helpful set of instructions
<mustard5> v00d00, hmmm...might be an issue with supporting that card
<mustard5> v00d00, nvidia is usually pretty good though
<mustard5> v00d00, I take it thats a pretty recent card
<v00d00> I tried both I386 version and AMD64 :(
<Razor-X> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Razor-X> v00d00: what graphics card do you have?
<v00d00> mustard: yeah its pretty new...  Razor: nvidia 6600GT
<_SvaMpen_> is there any "shell" that uses less memory then openbox?
<Razor-X> v00d00: try running a google search on that, unless you want me to
<ernesto> ok, thank you
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: You mean a plain old console?
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: quite a few
<sexcopter8001m> v00d00, is the screen resolution really low? like, 640x480...?
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: but, at that point, you lose features most users are loathe to use
<_SvaMpen_> yea but i want still be able to use firefox
<alxjvr> hello, what devt tools (gcc, make, etc.) do i need to install so i can compile/install from source certain apps/services like apache2, mysql, etc?
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: my own WM has a filesize smaller than 1 MB
<v00d00> Razor: I can try searching, thanks though Sexcopter: I can't tell the res, it's totally jumbled.. like weird vertical lines
<Kyral> _SvaMpen_: I get quite nice performance out of Fluxbox
<Kyral> alxjvr: just use Synaptic/Apt to install them
<mustard5> alxjvr, install build-essential
<_SvaMpen_> Razor-X can u watch movies?
<Razor-X> v00d00: by the way, are you aware of tab-complete?
<Kyral> alxjvr: They will take care of any needed proggys
<alxjvr> mustard5: that_weasel
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: of course, I can read manga, watch movies/anime, and browse the net graphically
<alxjvr> oops
<alxjvr> mustard5: thanks
<mustard5> alxjvr, most of that stuff is in the repositories as has been mentioned
<v00d00> Razor: sorry, i'm a total noob to Linux..
<sexcopter8001m> v00d00, hmmm... well if you can find a way to load the vesa driver, i would recommend trying that as a temp fix
<Razor-X> v00d00: it's not just a Linux thing, instead of typing out my name fully, type the first few letters of my name and hit TAB
<_SvaMpen_> is it easy to change the WM???
<sexcopter8001m> v00d00, strange though, i have a 6600 (not sure if it's GT) and have had *no* troubles at all
<mustard5> alxjvr, it would be easier to install via apt-get or synaptic
<Razor-X> _SvaMpen_: pretty straightforward
<dip> anyone have experiece with cyberpowerpc.com or ibuypower.com ?? which would you buy from ?
<newbies> can i install winscp on my ubuntu?
<that_weasel> alxjvr: mustard5
<Razor-X> newbies: WinSCP is a Windows only app
<mustard5> that_weasel, k
<_SvaMpen_> sounds good, ill be back, have to go to sleep now
<that_weasel> :?
<Ep|phany> when i try to install opera in terminal it says error about not having xlib6g  and xlibs
<Kyral> newbies: you have scp built in
<_SvaMpen_> thank you and c u
<v00d00> total bummer.. like might there be a command I can type in shell prior to the desktop coming up that might load in some kind of safe(r) mode?
<newbies> Razor-X, does it has the same feartures with winscp?
<that_weasel> mustard5: "alxjvr mustard5: that_weasel"
<v00d00> I just hit enter (default) right now
<mustard5> that_weasel, I have no idea
<mustard5> that_weasel, a typo perhaps
<that_weasel> perhaps
<Razor-X> newbies: there should be some graphical SCP client for Linux, I'm not all that familiar with it, though
<Kyral> Ep|phany: install them with Synaptic/Apt
<newbies> Razor-X, oic
<alxjvr> mustard5, that_weasel : typo, indeed, pressed the tab, sorry for that
<Ep|phany> i cant find em in synpatic
<that_weasel> or maybe it was carefully crafted plan...
<newbies> Razor-X, tenks anywayss
<that_weasel> :D
<mustard5> that_weasel, hehe
<sexcopter8001m> v00d00, on a normal installation, there's a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and in there you tell X what driver to use. If you can edit that file to use vesa, then ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X and hey presto it works. but that's on a proper installation, how you'd do that with Live is beyond me
<frogzoo> man #ubuntu needs a 2nd room
<newbies> anyone knows whats the graphical client for Linux?
<Razor-X> newbies: but for the command-line version, simply type in ``scp'' or ``sftp'' into a console, and it'll work great
<mustard5> alxjvr, have you tried installing them via apt-get or synaptic yet?
<Razor-X> newbies: try a google search :)
<Kyral> newbies: GFTP might work
<newbies> Razor-X, ehehe okz...
<Kyral> newbies: But I'm not sure
<newbies> Kyral, tenks
<frogzoo> newbies: from windows? Hummingbird or any other x server
<Razor-X> sexcopter8001m: you can change it, but at that point, it becomes more effecient to install Linux :P
<Ep|phany> how do i aptget xlib6g?
<Kyral> !info xlib
<sexcopter8001m> Razor-X, indeed :p
<Kyral> Ep|phany: lemme search for a second
<Ep|phany> k
<newbies> frogzoo, that i can install on my ubuntu
<frogzoo> Ep|phany: it's 'apt-get install xxx'
<Razor-X> !apt
<ubotu> methinks apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<v00d00> Appreciate the help guys! I will try reading some google search results and seeing about updating my drivers.. hope it works, I'm really excited about Linux, especially Ubuntu!
<lightbright> anyone know how to edit a VOB?  or convert it to AVI?
<Kyral> Ep|phany: try install xlibs
<mustard5> v00d00, hang out in here and you will pick up lots of tips I am sure
<frogzoo> newbies: but client for what? just xterm? from gnome, everything's through the gui
<v00d00> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97459
<v00d00> ^ seems he has the same problem
<Razor-X> v00d00: a friend of mine had a relatively new card that refused to work with his stock Linux X drivers, so we simply hopped on to the internet via lynx, got him the driver, and he had X :P
<sexcopter8001m> v00d00, no probs, also try www.ubuntuforums.org, that can be a very useful resource
<init_bud> mustard5, ok i'm back... lol. i looked on the website and it said to start a server type "pure-ftpd &" so i did. and it came back and said [1]  XXXX (where X =number) i'm guessing that is the portnumber that my server isrunning on. but how in the heck am i supposed to configure the server? options like the path and user accounts, etc... ? has anyone ever done this before?
<Razor-X> sexcopter8001m: errr.. for the time being, I would suggest you not refer to that place
<newbies> frogzoo, just like wincsp?
<sexcopter8001m> Razor-X, oh, why?
<Razor-X> sexcopter8001m: there's a lot of politics going on
<Technobabble> sexcopter... lol
<mustard5> init_bud, I use gftp myself..it has a gui :)
<Razor-X> blah, ``sftp'' is enough for me, it works fine
<Razor-X> cd blah, rm blah, put blah, exit
<Razor-X> :)
<mustard5> init_bud, you could probably try typing man pure-ftpd and see if you get a manual
<Kyral> Razor-X: same here, but my IPTables are too good and block the return stream lol
<Razor-X> Kyral: :P
<Razor-X> Kyral: when I finish Japanese self-study (which I doubt will be for a while), I'm going to sit down with the IPTables manual
<Razor-X> Kyral: it's a 1000 page behemoth of a manual, and I've scanned enough to know it'll get me from advanced to expert level in Linux networking :P
<init_bud> mustard5, is gftp a server app?
<mustard5> init_bud, umm a client app soz
<sexcopter8001m> Razor-X, wtf, politics?? can you explain or is it complicated?
<frogzoo> Razor-X linkie for iptables manual pls?
<Razor-X> sexcopter8001m: I can in offtopic
<Kyral> sexcopter8001m: its something better NOT discussed in public
<sexcopter8001m> hmm, ok
<Razor-X> yeah, exactly what Kyral said
<Razor-X> frogzoo: hmmm... wow, a short google search is turning up nothing
<Razor-X> frogzoo: if I can't find the link, I'll put up a postscript file of it, mmkay?
<mustard5> init_bud, I just found 'pureadmin' a gtk frontend for pure-ftpd in the repos
<mustard5> init_bud, try installing pureadmin and see if it helps
<Razor-X> found it
<ice9> can someone help me with installing cdemu ?
<Razor-X> frogzoo: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<Kyral> Razor-X: I just used the Wiki lol
<billy> hello
<Razor-X> ICE9: why not simply convert the BIN/CUE into an ISO, and mount it from there?
<Razor-X> Kyral: :P
<NanoBCN28> anyone here knows about php? didn't get any luck in the ##php
<ICE9> it is an iso
<Razor-X> NanoBCN28: it may be #php, by the way
<intelikey> tcdemux ?
<ICE9> I need tio open the iso for theh files
<Razor-X> NanoBCN28: I don't know, just suggesting
<ICE9> inside
<Kyral> NanoBCN28: lol if the people in #php can't help you...
<intelikey> not the same thing is it ?
<ICE9> know what I mean
<Hericus> If anyone has yahoo add me up.. "her1cus"
<ICE9> I can I open up that iso ?>
<Razor-X> ICE9: you want to mount the ISO then?
<NanoBCN28> Yes, no luck at all... :)
<ICE9> just mount regular ?
<frogzoo> Razor-X much thanks :)
<Kyral> NanoBCN28: Then I don't think I can lol
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: i'm back, forgot that i don't have win drivers for modem...
<NanoBCN28> Well, my question was about php-gettext
<Razor-X> ICE9: mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso /mnt/mountpoint
<Razor-X> where ``foo.iso'' is the name of the ISO file, and /mnt/mountpoint is the location of an already existing mount point
<Razor-X> ICE9: oh, and prepend a ``sudo''
<frogzoo> loop backs are the shiz
<ICE9> k thx
<Razor-X> aint that the truth :P
<Razor-X> cloop is even coler, though
<nadia007> anyone know were I can find odbc drivers for msql 2000?
<Razor-X> *cooler
<leather_n_luv> can someone help me with a modem problem?
<Razor-X> I take my leave now
<intelikey> !find odbc
<nadia007> !find odbc
<nadia007> nothing there.
<jcole> nadia007: freetds
<nadia007> thanks jcole...
<korhalf> any reason why i cant access my apache server
<korhalf> http://localhost works
<Kyral> nadia007: libmyodbc
<korhalf> but when i try to connect to my ip, it times out.
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, what is the issue?
<SEJeff> korhalf: That has to do with the Listen directive in your apache configuration file
<frogzoo> korhalf: firewall?
<SEJeff> no
<korhalf> no firewall
<korhalf> the port is forwarded
<korhalf> SEJeff, explain
<ICE9> its has to be mnt/mountpoint ?
<SEJeff> frogzoo: If he can access it via hostname and not via ip, it is his apache configuration
<SEJeff> korhalf: Listen localhost
<Trilom> Wow
<ICE9> or no
<Trilom> Ok people
<Trilom> IVe been intrested in puting ubuntu on my PC
<Trilom> could someone help me
<Trilom> and let me know how
<Trilom> and why
<SEJeff> korhalf: In your apache configuraiton file will only allow people to access the server if it is from http://localhost
<Trilom> just overall help me with it please?
<Plazma> Oh to those who may be interested, i got MythTV working beautifuly on Ubuntu..
<Trilom> just pm me please
<mustard5> Trilom, what type of system have you got?
<frogzoo> SEJeff: hmm... access to 127.0.0.1 isn't the same as x.x.x.x
<mindlace> high ... I've spent a bunch of time trying to move an ubuntu install from a sata drive to a raid array unrecognized by 2.6.12... it would really make my life much easier if there was a straightforward way for me to build a new install .iso with a 2.6.13+ kernel
<SEJeff> frogzoo: But he can access it via localhost
<intelikey> ICE9 any dir can be a mount point.   but any files in the dir will be unreachable while an file system is mounted on the dir.
<frogzoo> SEJeff: localhost = 127.0.0.1
<SEJeff> frogzoo: Thanks for the obvious :)
<mindlace> I assume someone builds install .iso's to begin with, so there must be some sort of process involved
<Trilom> Mustard05: 98SE
<korhalf> k got it working
<Razor-X> mindlace: ah, it's complicated
<SEJeff> korhalf: What did you have to do?
<mustard5> Trilom, what graphics card?
<korhalf> i nmapped myself and checked the config
<Trilom> mustard5: ATI rage pro 4mb
<SEJeff> korhalf: Did you have to change the config?
<korhalf> i also made sure my host had dynamic ip on
<korhalf> yes
<Razor-X> errr *marches back to work*
<SEJeff> korhalf: What did you change to make it work?
<mustard5> Trilom, hmm ok...and sound card?
<korhalf> the listening port.
<Trilom> mustard5: not sure, lemme check
<ICE9> hey can I pm someone what error I get ?
<frogzoo> ice9 just pastebin
<korhalf> Listen 80
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: the hcl asys that it works, but i can't get it to, it is not autodetected, i don't have win drivers
<mustard5> Trilom, you might have issues with ATI card I am not sure..best to ask someone who uses ATI..I use nvidia myself
<mindlace> Razor-x: ok, i'll just keep working on the "move distro to array" approach
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, do you know what type of modem it is?
<SEJeff> korhalf: You can also do Listen hostname:80
<SEJeff> korhalf: and have multiple Listen directives if you want
<korhalf> yeh
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, brand name that is
<Trilom> mustard5: I have an Nvidia card
<frogzoo> Trilom: that cards pretty old - stock drivers might not work - consider compiling your own
<Razor-X> mindlace: it probably doesen't need as much guesswork, though, it's like the advantage of using Gaussian-Jordan Elimination on large matricies to plain Gaussian Elimination... but I digress :P
<Trilom> Mustard5: ive been complictating putting it in, but the only problem is this computer has a pent 2 (350 mghtz) and liek everything else is much better
<Silvester_> hi
<mustard5> Trilom, k..well you might have more luck with nvidia card for graphics
<SEJeff> korhalf: glad you got it working
<Trilom> mustard5: could we talk in PM please?
<lightbright> anyone know how to edit a VOB?
<mindlace> I suspect the work would be about equivalent, given I have to make a new initrd etc. etc.
<mustard5> Trilom, hang on a tick...my ISP is about to disconnect me..I'll be back in a minute
<SEJeff> mustard5: FYI. xorg 7.0 and upcoming x will have pretty good support for EXA on ati's 9200 video card series
<SEJeff> mustard5: for pretty eyecandy
<mustard5> SEJeff, k :)
<lightbright> mustard5: no hot dog pls
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: (sorry, eating nachos. lol) 82801AA 810 Chipset AC'97 PCI Modem (vendor:8086 device:2416)
<ICE9> ok now that I have it mounted
<Razor-X> SEJeff: wasn't nVidia making the one graphics card that supports lightning quick ASCII displays?
<ICE9> how do I open the iso
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: you back?  you told me you running back to MS windows :P
<SEJeff> Razor-X: I don't know
<tiwi> hi, any one can help, how to connect to windows network\
<Razor-X> SEJeff: ah well, us nethackers would have it good then :P
<lightbright> tiwi: Samba?
<SEJeff> Razor-X: Irsii is your friend
<korhalf> SEJeff, im having an issue getting windows to see my linux samba server
<intelikey> ICE9 you don't open it.  if it is mounted you just work in the mount point
<korhalf> but i guess thats another issue.
<Razor-X> SEJeff: I use erc, actually :P
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: lol, no just checking for port but haven't run win for so long, forgot i don't have drivers
<puff> Evening.
<SEJeff> Razor-X: you should use irsii :)
<puff> Razor-X: Me too.
<intelikey> mount this.iso /blah -o loop ; ls /blah
<frogzoo> ICE9: please pay attention - mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso /mnt/mountpoint
<Razor-X> SEJeff: hey, erc comes with all the awesomeness of emacs
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: look in back
<mustard5> Trilom, ok PM me now
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: is your modem on comm port 2?
<perdidopunk> can anybody here help me with installing gcc in ubuntu from the terminal ?
<Razor-X> SEJeff: plus, I can use mule's TeX input method to say stuff like ``pwnd''
<|ed|> ok another question
<frogzoo> perdidopunk: sudo dpkg -i build-essentials
<|ed|> 'the audio is'nt working on my sons i book
<Trilom> mustard5: bleh have to register one second
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: i have 2 serial, so wouldn't that make it com 3
<perdidopunk> does that involve any kind of downloading ?
<perdidopunk> because ubuntu can't see my net card right now...
<|ed|> any ideas on why
<mustard5> Trilom, k
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: (sorry, eating nachos. lol) 82801AA 810 Chipset AC'97 PCI Modem (vendor:8086 device:2416)
<frogzoo> perdidopunk: not sure, build-essentials might be on the install cd
<perdidopunk> hmm
<perdidopunk> well
<ICE9> getting an error
<puff> Razor-X: Do you have emacs cut & paste integration?
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, hmmm k
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: sorry eating nachos.
<leather_n_luv> lightbright: i have a serial port on my nic
<ICE9> when trying to mount the iso that way
<perdidopunk> i downloaded gcc from the gcc site
<intelikey> frogzoo i have a question for ya, does /mnt exist by default on breezy ?
<mustard5> perdidopunk, there is no 's' on the end
<lightbright> leather_n_luv: you will have to get someone to your place
<SEJeff> intelikey: yes
<perdidopunk> could i use a live cd to build it ?
<frogzoo> ICE9: prepend 'sudo' & make sure the mount point exists
<mustard5> perdidopunk, you don't need to download from the site
[theCore(n=theCore@Toronto-HSE-ppp3715463.sympatico.ca)]  help
<intelikey> hmm it doesn't on hoary
<|ed|> anyone?
<perdidopunk> thanks
<tiwi> lightbright : i use the samba but when connect to server windows, require the password, and i have try. still cannot
[theCore(n=theCore@Toronto-HSE-ppp3715463.sympatico.ca)]  version
<SEJeff> intelikey: It is in the FHS. I think it did in hoary too
<ICE9> can I mount it to dev/loop
<lightbright> tiwi: all the best
<perdidopunk> i don't suppose anybody here has an ati card of the new r5xx architecture, do they?
<Razor-X> puff: I prefer not to, only because I handle a lot of stuff that I'ld rather keep in the kill-ring rather than let the clipboard have at it, instead, I either use screen's scrollback (which is ew) or I have to *groan* use the mouse to select it, copy to primary buffer, and then I use a ratpoison bind of C-t C-c that calls a script that places it in the clipboard :P
<frogzoo> ICE9: no, don't put it there - try 'sudo mkdir /mnt/loop'
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, I'm not sure about that modem...I take it you have visited the linmodem website for clues?
<frogzoo> then 'sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso /mnt/loop'
<tiwi> this is my 1st time using UBUNTU. I still have to work hard
<intelikey> easy way 'mkdir temp ;sudo mount ..... temp '
<Kyral> tiwi: we all had to :D
<tiffany> hello?
<|ed|> ok someone i need some here hehe
<tiffany> what exactly is this ?
<leather_n_luv> yup, got my compatibility info from linuxquestions.org
<Kyral> tiwi: then you will discover an insane amount of abilities. And the power of the GPL
<Kyral> !ubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Trilom> mustard, ok pm sent see if you got it
<Razor-X> tiffany: read the topic :P
<qt2> Flash works fine in firefox via sudo, but not if i run it as a normal user, anyone have any clue what could be wrong?
<tiwi> sory what is GPL
<tiffany> alrighty then..i believe i'll jus leave now.byee
<Razor-X> !gpl
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Razor-X
<Kyral> !gpl
<Razor-X> wew
<Razor-X> *wow
<frogzoo> gpl = GNU Public Licence
<intelikey> tiwi http://gnu.org
<Razor-X> tiwi: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Razor-X> that is the GPL, in its entirety
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, have you tried looking for some drivers online?
<Kyral> tiwi: In a word, the GPL allows you to make software and do whatever you want with it, as long as you grant the same permissions to everyone else
<Razor-X> Kyral: that's a lot of words :P
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: where?
<Kyral> Razor-X: its shorter than reading the entire thign :P
<tiwi> oh , thk
<perdidopunk> does 5.04 compile the kernel to support pci express by default ?
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: i can't find windows drivers
<Razor-X> Kyral: :P
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, there are a number of sites..I'd have to google one up
<frogzoo> Most importantly, GPL means the SOURCE CODE is freely available & free to be redistributed
<Kyral> perdidopunk: I'm not sure
<ICE9> sudo mount -o loop -t dev-qua4.iso /mnt/quake
<ICE9> this is what I have
<Kyral> perdidopunk: why not use 5.10 Breezy?
<Razor-X> if you can, I suggest you read the GPL yourself, interpretations almost always tend to contain human bias :)
<perdidopunk> because 5.04 is what i could find on the network at my school
<ICE9> I made a adir called quake in /mnt.quake
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: please do, 'cause i must not know what to look for
<perdidopunk> we have a 7 day bandwidth usage limit on outside internet use
<ICE9> just not mounting
<Kyral> Razor-X: I wanna get the T-Shirt with the GPL on it lol
<perdidopunk> so i didn't feel like downloading a whole iso
<Razor-X> Kyral: hahahaha!
<SEJeff> And I thought I was a nerd
<frogzoo> ICE9: does the mount point exist? /mnt/loop or whatever -  mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso /mnt/loop
<calc> anyone know of a good doc to read on how to setup multiple screens in xorg (xinerama?)
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: as i said, i can't even find windows drivers for the thing
<Kyral> perdidopunk: And I thought that MY school sucked when it came to bandwidth
<ICE9> yes
<Razor-X> SEJeff: I hang up derivatives on my jacket and walk to school
<ICE9> I have a dir inside of /mnt called quake
<perdidopunk> we just have a lot of people here, haha
<perdidopunk> it's 1.5GB per 7 day period
<Razor-X> SEJeff: and I'm 15, so there's your definition of weirdness today :P
<frogzoo> ICE9: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso /mnt/quake
<SEJeff> Razor-X: I threw a livecd at a guy today accross the room
<perdidopunk> argh
<SEJeff> Razor-X: At work!
<perdidopunk> dpkg -i build-essential doesn't work
<Kyral> perdidopunk: sudo it
<perdidopunk> neither does dpkg -i build-essential
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, have you tried a site like this? http://www.driverguide.com/
<perdidopunk> *essentials
<intelikey> -t is superflutious
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: yup
<frogzoo> ICE9: where is the iso? I hope you're not using 'foo.iso' as your path - replace with the real path to the iso
<SEJeff> perdidopunk: it is a metapackage. Use apt-get to install the dependencies
<Kyral> perdidopunk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<perdidopunk> uhhhhh
<ICE9> of course not
<perdidopunk> apt-get gets stuff from the internet, correct ?
<Kyral> perdidopunk: correct
<perdidopunk> <- no network connectivity at the moment
<frogzoo> perdidopunk: not if it on the CD, & the CD repo is enabled
<Razor-X> SEJeff: hah, awesome. I got pissed off at someone once, and threw a CD in a really tight spiral, it missed by a bit and shattered into pieces on the walll
<perdidopunk> with that computer, anyway
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: been a member for years, i fix windows part time from my home, i am a win guru (minus the networking)
<mustard5> leather_n_luv, hmm k..well I am out of ideas unfortunately
<Razor-X> SEJeff: but that was WinXP Professional, I think
<frogzoo> perdidopunk: my bad 'build-essential' not 'build-essentials'
<perdidopunk> alright, it's gonna look at the drive
<perdidopunk> erm
<perdidopunk> disc
<korhalf> hey theres me
<korhalf> eternalist,
<vladuz976> how can i check diskspace used in bash?
<perdidopunk> sure was a lot easier to install fedora, haha
<Kyral> vladuz976: df -h
<perdidopunk> ummm
<perdidopunk> that was fast
<perdidopunk> did it build anything ?
<leather_n_luv> mustard5: thanks for your time.
<mindlace> I need busybox to install a new initrd, anyone know why apt-get install busybox wants to remove my kernel?
<intelikey> perdidopunk man du
<Kyral> perdidopunk: Build-Essential?
<perdidopunk> i did apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> sorry perdidopunk  i meant vladuz976
<Kyral> mindlace: checkout wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<vladuz976> Kyral: thanks
<Kyral> perdidopunk: did you sudo it
<perdidopunk> i'm logged in as root
<deryk> Could someone help me out with viewing a Quicktime stream in Firefox? I just tried watching the X3 trailer, but things aren't working.
<leather_n_luv> vladuz976: df
<Kyral> perdidopunk: then nm lol
<perdidopunk> wow
<deryk> I can watch a quicktime mov file through mplayer, but Firefox always launches Totem
<perdidopunk> apparently it did build it
<perdidopunk> uhhh
<perdidopunk> i guess they were binaries already...
<perdidopunk> ok
<Kyral> perdidopunk: no sourcecode. Apt uses Binaries :D
<perdidopunk> now to configure my kernel...
<_jason> ubotu, tell deryk about replacetotem
<Kyral> perdidopunk: I assume you know how to do that?
<SEJeff> perdidopunk: Unless you do sudo apt-get source packagename
<perdidopunk> argh
<perdidopunk> unable to find the Ncurses libraries :-(
<Kyral> perdidopunk: you need the Kernel source
<ICE9> I should be in the iso dir right
<ICE9> when mounting
<perdidopunk> i have the kernel source
<perdidopunk> i'm trying to do make menuconfig
<|ed|> ok so ubuntu sees the audio card as powertubler or what ever but i cant get any audio and i run amork and it tells me that it does'nt have mp3 support any ideas anyone?
<mindlace> Kyral: thank you for the suggestion; I have read that document, and it doesn't help me with my case (making grub/initrd work on a LVM root partition)
<perdidopunk> well at least i got past not having gcc...
<adiabatty> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a machine that'll have 512 MB of RAM assuming I have only one bad stick of RAM; is that low enough to make GNOME choke and sputter, or will I be okay with Nautilus and friends?
<Kyral> perdidopunk: install libncurses4
<frogzoo> ICE9: it doesnt matter as long as the path is correct 'sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 PATH_TO_ISO /mnt/quake'
<funktown> adiabatty > my 512 MB runs gnome just fine
<deryk> thanks _jason!
<perdidopunk> don't have it
<ICE9> I'm going to try it that way
<ICE9> something just don't jive here
<_jason> deryk, yw
<frogzoo> funkyHat: 512M? I should hope so :)
<Kyral> mindlace: I don't know anything about LVM
* navarone needs to add another 256 to get 512...:(
<perdidopunk> libncurses4 isn't on the ubuntu cd i take it ?
<adiabatty> funktown, frogzoo: phew
<Kyral> perdidopunk: apt-cache search ncurses
<funkyHat> frogzoo, i'm not funktown ;)
<frogzoo> ICE9: are you sure the file you have IS an iso? should be around 600MB, try 'file PATH_TO_ISO'
<qt2> okay, now that i've found the solution to my issue.
<qt2> i suggest someone modify the restrictedformats wiki.
<perdidopunk> says its already installed
<perdidopunk> but make menuconfig still won't work
<mindlace> maybe I should just punt and repartition so that root is not in LVM
<psycode> I can't use remote desktop correctly, its always giving me "authentication problems". i used xpasswd to set the password on the server side
<Kyral> mindlace: I think that may be wise
<Kyral> mindlace: I've used LVM Partitions before
<Kyral> mindlace: but not as the rootFS
<perdidopunk> does it need to be in my path ?
<frogzoo> mindlace: do you have a separate, non LVM /boot fs?
<mindlace> frogzoo: yes
<Kyral> perdidopunk: I tink its libncurses-dev
<Kyral> qt2: Yes?
<perdidopunk> hmmm
<mindlace> all the instructions I can find suggest I need a special initrd image so that I can do root=/dev/<myvg>/root
<perdidopunk> apt-cache search doesn't show ncurses-devel as being there...
<Kyral> perdidopunk: libncurses-dev
<perdidopunk> nor that
<mindlace> lvm2root=/dev/<mpg>/root , that is
<funktown> perdidopunk > try 'libncurses5-dev'
<calc> mindlace: root on lvm works fine, you just need /boot not on lvm afaik
<cope_> hey just a question, whats the live-powerpc version of ubuntu? i downloaded it, but is it a live cd? I don't want to burn it if it is
<perdidopunk> nope
<perdidopunk> i guess i'll download it
<Kyral> cope_: the LiveCD is a LiveCD lol
<Kyral> cope_: the install cds are marked as such
<mindlace> like this article is telling me to remake the initrd image: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/293#comment_10
<cope_> whats the difference between powerpc and i386"
<cope_> ?
<Kyral> mindlace: if you have a non-LVM partition for /boot
<ICE9> mount: unknown filesystem type 'dev-qua4.iso'
<ICE9> hmm now what
<Kyral> cope_: PowerPC is for Macs :P
<cope_> shit
<cope_> lol
<cope_> i downloaded the wrong one :)
<intelikey> cope $49.95
<ICE9> wrong file system
<ICE9> hmm
<mindlace> Kyral: I do, so "kernel /boot/somekernel root=/dev/<myvg>/root ro quiet splash" should just work?
<mindlace> somehow I don't think it will
<Kyral> mindlace: the installer will config it right
<mindlace> Kyral: the installer can't see the hardware RAID array
* Kyral falls down
<mindlace> which is why I'm in this situation in the first place
<perdidopunk> how do i install this .deb ?
<cope_> is there a big difference between horay and badger?
<frogzoo> perdidopunk: dpkg -i x.deb
<perdidopunk> thanks
<funktown> use sudo, though
<frogzoo> yar
<Kyral> cope_: Hoary (5.04) is the predecessor to Breezy(5.10)
<slide> Is there a way to install vmware5 using the packages?
<intelikey> perdidopunk apt-get install     if at all possable
<Kyral> cope_: Breezy is current
<perdidopunk> no network
<Kyral> intelikey: he has no net
<Technobabble> cope, horay < badger == mushroom == snake
<Kyral> Technobabble: lol
<Technobabble> it's true...
<cope_> lol
<calc> mindlace: i use lvm on pretty much all the servers i manage at my job
<cope_> so when i install a mushroom, will i start seeing things?
<shanonx> hi everyone...
<Technobabble> maybe
<cope_> will my hand look big?
<Kyral> No I'm remembering Matt and someone else doing the dance at UBuntuLove lol
<shanonx> anyone here that can help me with some very basic linux commands... <-- NOOB!
<Kyral> shanonx: gimme a sec to dig up something
<ma5terdp> hay im back with a new question people
<j1> hey all
<mindlace> calc: cool, so you know what's needed for grub to use a LVM device for root?
<shanonx> ok Kyral thank ya.
<Kyral> shanonx: check this out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<calc> mindlace: just root=/dev/(foo)/root or whatever you called it
<ma5terdp> how do i get permission do a mounted hda undert Ubuntu
<j1> anyone have experience with installing nVidia drivers for Linux for their GEforce cards?
<ICE9> is there a way to update mount to look for other file sytems ?
<ICE9> or no
<intelikey> shanonx don't ask to ask, just ask.
<funktown> ma5terdp > sudo?
<Kyral> j1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<calc> mindlace: at least on debian, i am using debian sarge on the servers at work, ubuntu should be the same though
<ma5terdp> i get errors like cannont move file non permision file system
<ma5terdp> like this for example
<intelikey> ICE9 man mount.    and man fstab
<mindlace> calc: oh, cool. If it's that easy I will be a very happy monkey
<qt2> Kyral, err, there should be an appendage under the flash sound issues osmwhere that symptoms of the flash sound issues include: flash videos stopping after 1sec of play, firefox freezing when going to another page ater having tried to view a flash video, and the firefox process not correctly ending after having tried to view a flash video.
<frogzoo> !tell j1 about nvidia
<perdidopunk> anybody here using a radeon x1000 series video card ?
<ma5terdp> ok i put this sudo mv 1.1 /media/drive
<Kyral> qt2: you can actully add that yourself
<qt2> Kyral, i experienced all of those trying to figure out why flash wouldnt play more than one second of video.
<ma5terdp> i get this error
<qt2> Kyral, can i? i'm not familiar with wiki's.
<Kyral> qt2: Yup
<j1> Kyral... thanks, that seems to be working : )
<shanonx> Sorry intelikey
<ma5terdp> permission deniied
<Kyral> shanonx: it is quite alright
<ma5terdp> how do i cd to a drive
<cope_> how much wood can a woodchuck chuck
<Kyral> shanonx: Humanity To Others
<ma5terdp> when i get permision denied
<cope_> of course, that is, if the wood chuck could chuck it
<Kyral> ma5terdp: cd /path
<funktown> ma5terdp > is "/media/drive" mounted?
<ma5terdp> yup
<intelikey> ma5terdp so was there a file named   '1.1' in your home dir that is now in /media/drive ?
<ma5terdp> mounted
<diego> ESPAOL?
<ma5terdp> it wont go  2 media drive
<funktown> did you set up fstab?
<ma5terdp> no how do i fstab
<j1> Kyral, tells me to restart X...  how do you recommend I do that
<frogzoo> !tell diego about es
<j1> reboot?
<diego> #ubuntu_es
<ma5terdp> i got drive mounted
<diego> como se entra al canal en espaol?
<Kyral> j1: Just hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<slide> Is there no 'package' for vmware5? If not, would yall recommend using the perl installers default values for the directories?
<frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mindlace> masterdp: is your name a reference to your proclivity at performing in a particularly plural penetrating process?
<tiwi> what is the dcc
<ma5terdp> lol nooo its my initials
<j1> thanks again Kyral
<frank23> slide: yeah the defaults should be ok.  export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  before running config
<fangorious> how do I prevent my network interfaces from being re-added as, for example, "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ma5terdp> ok here is what im trying 2 do
<slide> k
<intelikey> tiwi dcc=direct client 2 client
<fangorious> I keep removing that, and it keeps coming back
<mindlace> ah well... here I thought you were a porn star, ma5terdp
<slide> frank23, there is no way to get it to use the packing system so that it can get updated regularly?
* funktown puts his autograph book away* =(
<ma5terdp> lol
<ma5terdp> gotcha
<ma5terdp> done a cple flix in my days tho lol
<frank23> slide: no vmware does not have a deb repository
<slide> k =\
<Kyral> j1: It worked?
<frank23> slide: as far as I know anyways
<frank23> slide: you need gcc-3.4 and the kernel headers installed too
<slide> okedoke
<slide> frank23, the 'base' or the gcc-3.4 package?
<ma5terdp> ok i get a read only filesystem error!!
<frank23> slide: just gcc-3.4
<funktown> masterdp > what is it you're trying to do, exactly?
<ma5terdp> when i do a sudo mv 1.1 /media/mac
<slide> ty :)
<j1> Kyral: it worked great, thanks!
<ma5terdp> i am trying to move a file
<j1> i was just running penguin racer to test
<j1> flawless
<funktown> from where to where?
<ma5terdp> from my ubuntu desktop to my hda2 partition
<perdidopunk> i just love dependencies...
<Kyral> j1: Just warning. When the Kernel gets an update there is a good chance you will have to redo that
<perdidopunk> here's a question
<ma5terdp> wich is /media/mac
<ma5terdp> so i do this
<perdidopunk> i have windows installed on a raid 0 array on an SiL 0680 pci raid controller
<perdidopunk> i want to put that installation into my grub.conf
<fangorious> anyone? network interfaces keep getting added to /etc/network/interfaces to be configured at boot
<ma5terdp> sudo mv 1.1 /media/mac and i get read-only file system
<perdidopunk> what do i need to do ?
<j1> ahh. thanks.  will i be able to start X at least?
<frank23> j1: no
<ICE9> damn this sucks
<ICE9> lol
<Kyral> j1: just drop to a terminal and redo those steps
<funktown> ma5terdp.. "gedit /etc/fstab" and see what it says for "/dev/hda2"
<ICE9> do I need to convert the iso maybe
<Kyral> j1: But you don't have to worry, a kernel update shouldn't come until April
<j1> got it.  I'll record that command for later use.
<frank23> j1: If I understand what you did... you installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<frank23> ?
<intelikey> ICE9 what are you trying to do with this file ?
<ma5terdp> k working
<j1> Kryal, do you work for whobuntu?
<ICE9> I need files inside the iso
<frogzoo> fangorious: not sure - gnome doing it? deactivate card through network settings? tool bar, top right
<ma5terdp> it says /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<ma5terdp> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Kyral> Kyral: I am a Member, yes
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> lol
<j1> cool
<Kyral> j1: I am a Member yes
<perdidopunk> can i upgrade packages with dpkg ?
<ICE9> I need to copy some the of files inside the iso
<ICE9> so I can play quake ?
<funktown> no.. for /dev/hda2.. wheres the mountpoint at?
<Kyral> j1: In my normal life I'm just a college student who likes to help
<slide> what is 'make' part of?
<ma5terdp> thats what fstab says
<j1> Kyral: how long have you studied linux
<intelikey> ICE9 what is the path and name of the iso ?
<ICE9> mount: unknown filesystem type 'dev-qua4.iso'
<ICE9> oops
<ICE9> one sec
<slide> which version of automake should i install? The newest?
<Kyral> j1: Studied isn't the word. Used is more like it. Almost 3 years now
<ma5terdp> i mounted my /dev/hda2 onto /media/mac
<perdidopunk> what do i do, dpkg -U or something to update packages ?
<Kyral> perdidopunk: just install the new version
<j1> Kyral: well, thanks for your help
<Kyral> I believe DPKG will take care of the rest
<ICE9> sudo mount -o loop -t qua4.iso /home/ice9/games/QUAKE.4.DVD-DEViANCE/qua4.iso  /mnt/quake/
<ma5terdp> ii did a sudo mount /dev/hda2 -t hfsplus /media/mac
<ICE9> that what I have
<Kyral> j1: Anytime. This is what I am here for
<ma5terdp> is that correct>
<intelikey> perdidopunk man dpkg for all the switchs
<perdidopunk> i think i found it
<funktown> dunno.. i always just made fstab entries =P
<perdidopunk> ugh
<stevenj> can somone please tell me if its possible to play encrypted wmv files in breezy???? I can play regular wmv or anything else!
<perdidopunk> i'm getting no breaks
<Technobabble> thank you guys a lot, i'll be back later
<diego> como agrego un canal en espaol?
<ma5terdp> so how would i to a fstab>
<McScruff> lo, what package do i need for  uudeview.h
<intelikey> ICE9 qua4.iso is a file system type  ????
<perdidopunk> i'm about to scrap this and get another distro if i can't at least get X up and running soon
<ICE9> yes
<navarone> McScruff,  try sudo dpkg -l <filename>
<diego> nadie habla espaol che?
<intelikey> and qua4.isofs is supported by your kernel ?
<ICE9> should be
<perdidopunk> can i force this to remove libc6 ???
<ICE9> amd generic
<ICE9> 64 bit
<perdidopunk> i'm trying to install a new version
<funktown> ma5terdp > /dev/hda2 /media/mac ext3(or whatever) defaults 0 0
<Nikusan> diego, /join #ubuntu-es
<frank23> perdidopunk: don't ever remove libc6
<perdidopunk> i have a newer version that i need to install
<ma5terdp> how do i enter taht?
<logical_mark> Hey guys. My laptop battery died when I was in Ubuntu and now when I login it just sits on the brown background. None of the icons or panels start up
<ma5terdp> just in terminal
<ma5terdp> as is
<perdidopunk> it's part of a set of dependencies for libncurses5-dev
<frogzoo> ICE9: no way - I think youe looking at the file name
<intelikey> ICE9 it's new fs type to me.... all the iso's i've played with were iso9660/rr
<perdidopunk> is there an update flag for dpkg ???
<perdidopunk> --update-avail didn't do anything
<ma5terdp> lol how do i unmouint drive
<frogzoo> perdidopunk: man dpkg
<perdidopunk> -i just tells me it's already installed
<theCore> diego, ask how to add a spanish channel
<perdidopunk> i looked in there
<ma5terdp> never mind lol
<perdidopunk> the only useful one i could find was --update-avail but that just gives me a parse error
<ICE9> its an iso from a rar
<perdidopunk> newline in field name '!<arch>'
<ICE9> not a cd
<perdidopunk> this is starting to get pretty lame
<frank23> perdidopunk: what are you trying to do exactly?  you can use synaptic to have everything updated
<intelikey> <ICE9> try this pls.  ' sudo mount -o loop /home/ice9/games/QUAKE.4.DVD-DEViANCE/qua4.iso  /mnt/quake/ ; ls /mnt/quake '
<diego> como es el canal espaol?
<perdidopunk> i had an easier time putting linux on my laptop...
<amonkey> what's a good prog for monitoring which proccesses are hoggin the memory? top shows that almost all my memory is taken but doesn't say who, and gkrell says it's almost all free
<perdidopunk> i can't update anything over the net
<perdidopunk> because ubuntu can't see my network card
<ICE9> yeah that is the file name
<perdidopunk> or my video card for that matter
<frogzoo> ICE9: I think if this file was an iso, 'file' would recognise it - my guess is it's still in rar form & you need to unrar it
<ICE9> I'm sorry just got confused
<intelikey> <ICE9> try this pls.  ' sudo mount -o loop /home/ice9/games/QUAKE.4.DVD-DEViANCE/qua4.iso  /mnt/quake/ ; ls /mnt/quake '
<perdidopunk> so i'm stuck in a terminal with no network connectivity
<ma5terdp> hay funktown how do i enter that cmd?
<ma5terdp> says permision denied
<Hericus> ^majik^, you left the forums?
<Xenguy> amonkey: top should show who
<mcjerry> does anyone use the MCE remote in ubuntu?
<perdidopunk> i have the .deb file for libc6
<perdidopunk> and all i want to do is replace the older version
<frogzoo> intelikey: this file ICE9 is trying to mount isnt an iso
<frank23> perdidopunk: you need a more recent version of libc6? why?
<amonkey> Xenguy, top mem% can't be correct, only 15-20% (inline withwhat gkrell says is used) is shown but at the top it's almost all gone
<perdidopunk> in order to get libncurses5-dev installed
<perdidopunk> so that i can do make menuconfig to configure my kernel
<intelikey> frogzoo ah dvd
<perdidopunk> i don't want to do it in text mode
<perdidopunk> so that i can configure the kernel to support pci express
<tk422> hello
<perdidopunk> so that i can get some video and network drivers installed
<ma5terdp> anyone?
<Xenguy> amonkey: check CPU and mem, find the offending app, and kill -9 it
<diego>  /join #ubuntu-es
<perdidopunk> so that i can finally think about changing my grub.conf to boot back into windows on that machine
<tk422> can anyone help with a problem? when I launch amarok it says something about a DCOP problem, anyone know about this?
<navarone> perdidopunk,  if you don't want to configure in text mode shouldn't your first task be getting x server operational?
<amonkey> Xenguy, in the rows, nothing is taking up a lot of anything
<ICE9> ok I get iso9960
<perdidopunk> can't very well do that without pci express support
<ICE9> is teh filetype
<frank23> perdidopunk: oh.... the breezy kernel doesn't support pci express ?
<perdidopunk> my video card is a radeon x1800 xt 512mb
<perdidopunk> just came out
<ICE9> ok
<perdidopunk> i have the drivers for it
<navarone> perdidopunk, ...seesm yuo put the cart before the horse
<Xenguy> amonkey: in top, try playing with the > key
<perdidopunk> but i have a feeling that when i installed ubuntu it didn't configure the kernel for pci express support
<ma5terdp> sorry 2 keep buggin
<Xenguy> amonkey: and then < to get back where you were
<ma5terdp> anyone help me out
<perdidopunk> it would've helped if it asked me to choose how i wanted to configure it instead of just doing it for me...
<amonkey> Xenguy, yeah i know about that, nothing is taking the memory nor the cycles
<ma5terdp> i am trying 2 edit my drive
<bretzel> Hi there, how to configure and enable the TV out with ubuntu ?
<intelikey> ok ICE9 any error message ?    or any output from the 'ls' ?
<Xenguy> amonkey: if memory is short, then something is hogging it - what do you think is going on?
<qt2> Kyral, erm, is there certain rules that should be followed when editing a wiki page?
<mcjerry> anyone..if i want to use my MCE remote in ubuntu, what do i need to install other than LIRC package in synaptec?
<mcjerry> bretzel, what video card?
<Xenguy> amonkey: otherwise, maybe your system is compromised and someone invisible is using your resources <evil grin>
<sorush20> guys hi
<Xenguy> amonkey: only a remote possibility I trust
<sorush20> I've install jdk
<amonkey> Xenguy, the werid thing is gkrell says the memory is free and top says it's not, but doesn't say whose using it. i don't think it's a intruder, no significant net traffic
<perdidopunk> well
<perdidopunk> let's see if alien will install my video drivers and if then X -configure will fix things anyway
<Xenguy> amonkey: maybe kill X and check things from the console?
<ICE9> I'm so sorry guys
<perdidopunk> broken pipe
<perdidopunk> man
<ICE9> I though iso9960 was an example
<amonkey> is there any other app than top that will show me this info?
<perdidopunk> ubuntu just doesn't like any part of my computer
<ChrisC_> OK, this is not cool.  I have just now experienced the most recent of several severe crashes on my new Ubuntu machine.  Clock freezes, no response to NumLock key, mouse not moving, no response to pings.  Anything else I can check before rebooting, and what should I check AFTER rebooting?
<Xenguy> amonkey: what does 'free' say?
<intelikey> ICE9 i said that -t was superflutious anyway....
<amonkey> 35000k
<perdidopunk> is anybody here using the ati linux drivers for radeon cards ???
<amonkey> Xenguy, used is 1500000k
<mcjerry> ChrisC_ do you have a cdrom or dvd mounted?
<Xenguy> amonkey: and/or maybe memstat
<ChrisC_> nope
<ICE9> yeah -t -a is but you actually need the filesystem name
<ICE9> I didn't know that
<mcjerry> Can anyone help me with LIRC?
<frank23> perdidopunk: did you try editing xorg.conf and using vesa as the driver?
<Xenguy> amonkey: how much RAM do you have?
<perdidopunk> what is initrd-tools for ?
<mcjerry> ChrisC_ have you looked in terminal to see what processes are running and killall one by one
<perdidopunk> can i remove that ?
<merly> does apt-get get source and compile, or binary packages?
<intelikey> filesystem name ?   file name ?    yes but not the fstype
<mustard5> ChrisC_, you checked the forums for any similar problems?
<ChrisC_> mcjerry: how to get to terminal? :)
<frank23> merly: it gets binary packages
<Vasion> Can someone tell me a VALID sources.list file for breezy so I can upgrade from hoary? The one on the wiki sucks/doesnt work.
<Xenguy> ChrisC_: Ctrl-Alt F2  :-)
<mcjerry> ChrisC_, ubuntu ... gnome?
<mustard5> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ChrisC_> Xenguy, mcjerry:  it's dead, no mouse, keyboard, ping ...
<merly> frank - how long would it gake me to apt-get x.org or whatever the name of the package is?
<nadia007> anyone setup jinzora with msql 2000?
<merly> i'm new, and thinking of dropping debian
<merly> i mean dropping gentoo
<Vasion> do it
<ChrisC_> just wondering if there's anyhting else I can try before rebooting, and what I should look at AFTER I reboot (some sort of dump/panic record?)
<mcjerry> ChrisC_ have you tried Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace to restart X session?
<ChrisC_> hold on
<perdidopunk> can i force apt-get to look in a specific place for a package ?
<intelikey> "<ChrisC_> mcjerry: how to get to terminal? :)"  ---  "<Xenguy> ChrisC_: Ctrl-Alt F2  :-)"  <--- not a terminal.   that is a console.
<Xenguy> intelikey: oops  =)
<Vasion_> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mcjerry> inelikey......sho u right
<perdidopunk> anybody ?
<mcjerry> intelikey I am used to shelling in from another pc so I forget some can't
<ChrisC_> intelikey: doesn't matter, nothing works; Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work; OK, so what should I check after rebooting?  This is bad.
<amonkey> Xenguy, gig and a half, which is why i'm wondering who took it all
<amonkey> Xenguy, i shouldn't be touching the swap
<Urthmover> anyone know how to make a fat32 partition visible?
<intelikey> ChrisC_ nothing works ?   can you give me more to work with please
<GMachine_24> Someone told me that in order to run a program under my user name I have to do this: "sudo adduser" and then "username disk". When I do this I get a message that "disk already exists". Can anyone help me?
<ChrisC_> intelikey: hold on, I'll repost ...
<intelikey> Urthmover mount them
<Kyral> qt2: sorry I stepped out
<ChrisC_> [repost]  OK, this is not cool.  I have just now experienced the most recent of several severe crashes on my new Ubuntu machine.  Clock freezes, no response to NumLock key, mouse not moving, no response to pings.  Anything else I can check before rebooting, and what should I check AFTER rebooting?
<Urthmover> ok I'mm man mount then thx intel
<Xenguy> amonkey: 1.5 Gb?! It is crazy that it is all used (if it really is).  If it were me I would reboot and re-check
<intelikey> Urthmover use 'sudo fdisk -l '  to find addresses then 'sudo mount <address> <mount/point> '
<amonkey> Xenguy, free -m confirms what top i saying. this is a constant problem, though i can't identify when it started
<mcjerry> ChrisC_ do you have another pc on the network you can use to vt in
<pizzathief> my laptop freezes at random intervals if apm is on
<ChrisC_> mcjerry: NO PING REPONSE :)
<Xenguy> amonkey: other than my last advice, I don't know what to say - that is totally insane
* Urthmover trying
<mcjerry> ouch
<mcjerry> what cpu?
<ChrisC_> OK, let's move on .. what should I check after rebooting it?  dump/panic/log files?  where exactly?
<intelikey> ChrisC_ EEEK!  boot to single  and see if it can even run in single mode.
<kieso> hi all
<amonkey> Xenguy, thanks.
<kieso> i need help
<ChrisC_> intelikey: I should note, it worked for days and then just crashed, so I ahve no doubt that I'll be able to reboot into normal runlevel
<frogzoo> ChrisC_: check /var/log/messages just prior to reboot
<mcjerry> ChrisC_ look through /var/logs and review .0 logs
<mcjerry> after reboot
<ChrisC_> frogzoo: can't, it's dead, will have to be after reboot
<intelikey> ChrisC_ last line of files in /var/log    tac /var/log/* | grep -m2 -ie [a-z]     maybe.
<sorush20> hi anyone here from the UK?
<frogzoo> ChrisC_: thats cool - it's not going anywhere
<mcjerry> sorry ChrisC_
<kieso> does anyone know where or how i can enable ubuntu so that it can play dvd movies without that error
<mcjerry> so one more time, can anyone help me with MCE remote and LIRC
<ChrisC_> intelikey: is tac a fancy cat
<lightbright> kieso: yes thats possible
<intelikey> mcjerry not i mate.  sorry.
<kieso> thanks lightbright
<intelikey> ChrisC_ yessir  it starts at the bottom
<lightbright> kieso: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<lightbright> kieso: follow the intructions on that webpage exactly as is
<kieso> awesome!
<kieso> thanks
<mcjerry> np, i gotta say though, never had a software related issue force me to reboot ubuntu
<lightbright> kieso: welcome :)
<ChrisC_> intelikey: gotcha, thanks
<psycode> Is there a non-graphical way to burn a dvd image/data? (I'm having problems running X and I really need to burn something..)
<_tcc> Anyone program perl here?
<_tcc> or use CPAN?
<sammy76> i need to install grub to the root partition instead of it overwriting the boot manager I have, is there anyway to do this
<_tcc> I cannot get CPAN to install modules.
<psycode> _tcc, #perl
<_tcc> no i was told to come here
<mcjerry> is there a LIRC channel?
<intelikey> psycode yes there is.   unfortunately i don't have a dvd player and thus havent learned the command yet.
<psycode> intelikey, do you know the name of the program?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> dv[tab]   and man anything that looks suspicious  :)
<mcjerry> intelikey, ChrisC_ .... later, hope you get the prob resolved......those symptoms sound heat related...... I'd also run memtest to be sure no memory prob.
<xfree> is there on gnome-look or on gnome-art any theme based on cairo ?
<intelikey> mcjerry or loose connection maybe even.
<mustard5> psycode, dvdrtools is one I think
<mcjerry> yup
<mustard5> psycode, and another is dvd+rw-tools
<intelikey> take care.
<psycode> mustard5, thanks i'll try apt-getting it
<mustard5> psycode, another is mkisofs
<Shady> I just installed network-manager, and it's not showing up in appications. Is there a process I missed?
<mustard5> psycode, I don't know what any of them do though :)
<psycode> :P
<intelikey> mustard5 does mkisofs now fully support dvd's ?
<mustard5> intelikey, synaptics says something about DVD's in the description..thats all I know
<_tcc> So anyone know why CPAN can never run make?
<intelikey> k
<_tcc> I  need a module!
<intelikey> _tcc you have build-essential installed ?
<cafuego> woot
<Shady> Help network manager isn't working. I've installed it using synaptic, but it doesn't show up in applications, is there a process I missed?
<Siph0n> neone have issues with a NEC burner burning slower than its suppose to ? or any dvd burner burning slower in linux than in windows?
<_tcc> intelikey: I may be able to download the module manually.
<_tcc> brb
<_tcc> where the hell is my make install?
<mustard5> _tcc, in build-essential
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<intelikey> !build-essential
<ubotu> intelikey: Are you on ritalin?
<intelikey> !botsmack
<ubotu> intelikey: What?
<qt2> hm, just finished my first edit ever of a wiki, someone wanna make sure i didnt screw up too badly? ;)
<_tcc> wow i never even had make....
<_tcc> ..............
<sorush20> no ops here right?
<intelikey> _tcc that's what i asked ^ up there.
<mustard5> qt2 whats the link?
<calc> anyone know how to get xinerama working in gnome?
<calc> gdm is showing up right but gnome is still showing as cloned
<sorush20> guys I just wanted to find out if there are any farms I can but direct form?
<mrkoje> does anyone know of a deb for freevo?
<dip> anyone have experiece with cyberpowerpc.com or ibuypower.com ?? which would you buy from ?
<Kyral> !find freevo
<Shady> Am I supposed to do something to the file after I get it off of synaptic?
<Kyral> Shady: it installs it for you
<intelikey> sorush20 there are ops lurking
<qt2> mustard5, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats i added the "symptoms" subheading of flash issues > sound, and i rearranged flash issues > sound > possible fixes to make more sense.
<sorush20> I just wanted to ask a general question related to freeness
<Kyral> dip: I'd buy the parts from Newegg and put it together
<Shady> Kyral, It has for some programs but it won't for Network manager.
<mrkoje> !freevo
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mrkoje
<pbransford> anyone know about using the scanner on HP officejet all-in-one printers over network?
<mrkoje> !find freevo
<nowisn> can someone help me connect to the internet through a linksys laptop card
<sorush20> any one here form london know where I can but lots of veg chaply from the farm?
<nowisn> pcmcia
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'freevo' returned no results.
<pbransford> i can print fine, don't care about "Instant Share". but scanning would be helpful
<intelikey> sorush20 is that the same as saying 'i just wanted to troll a bit' ?
<leather_n_luv> !find mc
<oblib> How do I map drive from one Ubuntu computer to another?
<sorush20> troll?
<intelikey> nm
<mrkoje> pbransford... have you tried xsane
<Shady> Anyone have synaptic NOT install a program for them before?
<cafuego> sorush20: Markets
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'freevo' returned no results.
<mrkoje> oblib.. you need to "mount" the share on one ubunto machine to te other.... thats essentially mapping in widows speak
<oblib> Shady, there are thousands of programs Synaptic hasn't installed on my computer yet
<sorush20> any good markets in london
<cafuego> sorush20: Look it up on google.
<Kyral> sorush20: This is a channel for Ubuntu Supprot
<oblib> mrkoje, how do I address it?
<mrkoje> it needs to be shared
<Kyral> sorush20: if you must, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rightcoast> ???
<rightcoast> heh
<zuka> Oh yes great markets
<sorush20> Kyral: sorry
<Shady> oblib, right, but I specifically d/l'ed the program and it isnt' showing up in the apps. menu.
<VR^> where can i get the default sources.list? i didn't backup :X
<pbransford> mrkoje, no. can xsane do networked scanning?
<mrkoje> sudo mount -t //222.222.222.222/share  /folder/tomountin
<oblib> Shady, that's typical -- not all progs have built in shortcuts. What program?
<Kyral> !easysources
<ubotu> Kyral: I haven't a clue
<Kyral> !easysource
<ubotu> well, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pbransford> mrkoje, it just says "no scanners available" doesn't give me the choice to specify
<oblib> that's what I'm looking for mrkoje, thatks
<Shady> oblib, network-manager
<shanonx> If i have xmms as a .tar how do I install it?
<mustard5> qt2, looks good to me on a casual perusal :)
<intelikey> VR^ methinks you can  sudo rm /apt/sources.list ;sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt
<nifelseki> i have a dlink g132 wireless usb adapter.. how do i get it working in ubuntu..?
<zuka> any sound to x-chat, new user, thanks
<mrkoje> oblib: I think as long as your using ubuntu to ubuntu... provided that your folders are listed in the nfs config... then you should be able to mount them just fine...i think
<d03boy> anyone use synergy? where do I put my conf file
<mrkoje> d03boy... Im using it
<oblib> Shady, Applications -> System Tools -> Applications Menu Editor will let you make new icons on your menu
<oblib> the command to run it is probably just 'network-manager' I've never used that one before though
<Urthmover> what command will show me available space on a mount point?
<oblib> mrkoje, nfs config?
<Kyral> Urthmover: df -h
<Urthmover> thx
<intelikey> shanonx you delete the tarball  and use apt-get install blah     or synaptic the gui package manager, being a noobee  :)
<Shady> oblib, alright, I'll try it out. Thanks
<qt2> mustard5, thanks, i tried my best to make it not suck ^.^;
<Urthmover> well I made a mount point ..... how do I make sure it does it everytime I reboot?
<mrkoje> oblib: Im pretty sure that you need to have nfs service running first.... "network file sharing" there is a text file that you need to add a path for your shares in.
<Hatred[2] > hey guys I'm using xfree86, "savage" video driver and DRI isn't working. the dri module loads successfully, I have sufficient permissions to access /dev/dri/card0, but glxinfo says that dri isn't enabled. I noticed there's no savage_dri.so in the xfree libs. do I need to do something special, or should i just update to xorg?
<oblib> mrkoje, when I try to mount it like that, it tried to samba it
<qt2> mustard5, considering the large amount of traffic the restrictedformats page gets. ;)
<mustard5> qt2, heh yeah
<mrkoje> oblib:  try   sudo mount -t cifs
<bsims> ok this isn't in the FAQ, why the blessed Hell did (k)ubuntu not enable a root account, and disable the CUPS webservice?
<mrkoje> I don't know why but that works
<navarone> shanonx, if it's available in binary at repo...install that way. If you have to compile from tar sources you can get frustrated beyond belief if luck is not on your side...and wind is at the back...and so on...<s>
<mrkoje> for me
<d03boy> mrkoje, so... where do I put the conf file :P
<qt2> mustard5, figured i'd add in the symotoms for others, considering i spent the better part of todaty figuring out the problem :P
<VR^> intelikey: no, that didn't work
<VR^> intelikey: now i don't have a sources.list anymore
<Shady> oblib, tried it and the programs aren
<VR^> :\
<mrkoje> d03boy: where did you install synergy?
<leather_n_luv> is there any reason why synaptic doesn't automount the cdrom?
<mrkoje> d03boy: or was it from apt-get?
<d03boy> mrkoje, I dont know... I used the debian apt-get
<mustard5> qt2, yes..I'm sure it will be helpful...thats what wikis are for anyway :)
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<d03boy> mrkoje, actually I installed it on my debian laptop if that matters
<mrkoje> d03boy: are you creating a server conf...  ?
<d03boy> no
<d03boy> windows = server
<Shady> oblib, sorry laptop, close keys. But I tried it and it didn't show up either. where would I find the command files, I'm rather new to this file system (got linux 3 days ago)
<intelikey> VR^ for your distros sources use ^
<mrkoje> d03boy oh great... I don't think you even need to have a conf file.
<russell__> looking for some help getting a usb zd1211u driver working
<d03boy> ok
<d03boy> mrkoje, i'll try it then
<mrkoje> d03boy:  I think all you will need to do is run:   synergyc 192.168.xx.xx
<oblib> Shady, easiest way is to look in synaptic and you can find the files that it installed
<d03boy> k
<russell__> I have it loaded with ndiswrapper but still not able to see the device in network settings
<mrkoje> to what ever your server is... you need to run the synergyc  "client" from your laptop... you need to have the windows machine running the server first...
<VR^> intelikey: i got it, nevermind
<VR^> intelikey: thanks!
<_chani> hello. i was wondering how i can install the "make" package without a cd?
<oblib> Shady, sorry did you mean it didn't show up in your applications menu?
<Shady> oblib, right, it doesn't show up in my applications menu, and I don't know what these new file extensions mean.
<intelikey> VR^ can i ask if there was an error message from the dpkg-reconfigure apt   command ?
<dooglus__> _chani: disable the cd source if you don't have the CD
<VR^> intelikey: no error, no
<VR^> intelikey: just nothing happened
<_chani> dooglus__: from synaptic?
<dooglus__> _chani: yes.
<_chani> ty
<intelikey> and you are on breezy ?
<_tcc> ls
<VR^> intelikey: yep
<nowisn> can someone help me to get ubuntu to recognize my eth0 network card?
<_tcc> oh not a term sry
<_tcc> lol
<dooglus__> _chani: or edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly if you prefer.  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list"
<intelikey> hmmmm
<oblib> Shady, so you did "New Entry" in the subsection you wanted? And then what?
<nifelseki> hi guys.. problem.. i just installed ubuntu.. i have a dlink g132 wireless usb adapter.. how do i get it working..?
<dooglus__> _chani: I missed an 's'
<Razor-X> nifelseki: you have a model slightly better than mine
* dabaR still #1
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<shanonx> is there a way to setup XMMS so that it will always be the "default player for mp3's"?
<yuri> hello, just a wuick question: when I mount a drive it shows up on my desktop as an icon. How do I prevent the icon from showing?
<VR^> i just pasted this into /etc/apt/ and it works
<yuri> quick*
<nifelseki> the g122 performs just as well
<Razor-X> nifelseki: you can try your hand at the rlink2570 drivers that seem to work famously for some people, but don't work for others (like me), or you can use ndiswrapper
<acidmoon> hello
<d03boy> omfg, this is awesome!
<acidmoon> has anyone here used debian ?
<Razor-X> acidmoon: many, I imagine
<dooglus__> yuri: I uninstalled the nautilus package.  that fixed it for me, but may be too big a step for you
<markasdf> a
<yuri> dooglus_: its too much to bother tu uninstall nautilus
<Flashmatt> I have a BIG problem guys/gals where can I paste my output online for display purposes
<Flashmatt> ?
<xspades> pastebin.com
<dooglus__> yuri: it's one command
<Hatred[2] > hey guys I'm using xfree86, "savage" video driver and DRI isn't working. the dri module loads successfully, I have sufficient permissions to access /dev/dri/card0, but glxinfo says that dri isn't enabled. I noticed there's no savage_dri.so in the xfree libs. do I need to do something special, or should i just update to xorg?
<intelikey> acidmoon yes, and technically you are using a varient of it now.
<Razor-X> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<mrkoje> d03boy I guess you got it working?
<yuri> dooglus_: but its also my filebrowser...
<brett> I assigned a keyboard shortcut to do volume up and volume down and it isn't changing the volume on the right mixer, where can i change that?
<dooglus__> yuri: fair enough.
<d03boy> mrkoje, yes, thanks
<nifelseki> thanks guys.. i'll look into it
<pbransford> arg. freaking firefox needs to stop hanging while waiting DNS replies
<mrkoje> d03boy: I really like the synergy app.... makes my life better :)
<intelikey> !start a distro war
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, intelikey
<Flashmatt> thanks
<d03boy> mine too now :P
<_chani> dooglus__: thanks. i got it
<intelikey> !start an editor war
<ubotu> vim is better than xemacs.
<nowisn> Yo guys why is kubuntu not recognizing my linksys lappy card?
<dooglus__> _chani: what's the answer?
<navarone> yuri> Use Applications/Systemtools/Config Editor...Apps/Nautilus//Desktop...uncheck "make volumes visible" and drive icons should disappear
<dabaR> shanonx: did you figure it out?
<dooglus__> _chani: sorry. I was mixing you up with yuri :)
<navarone> yuri...at least from desktop
<Razor-X> just for all of you out there who don't know what tab-complete is: type in the first few letters of a person's name and hit TAB to have it auto-complete, just a friendly reminder :)
<_chani> dooglus__: heh. i was kinda wondering what the question was..
<Xenguy> Has anyone here used 'tsclient'?  I'm wondering if it is able to serve as a client for citrix also?
<dabaR> nowisn: the manufacturer did not release specs, and you did not install the windows drivers using ndiswrapper, perhaps?
<dooglus__> Razor-X: where do you mean to type the person's name?
<Razor-X> dooglus__: in IRC, rather
<dooglus__> Razor-X: oh, I see :)
<mrkoje> dabaR, was it you I got into a fight with about iptables not being run by default on ubuntu?
<nowisn> no I didn't install anything yet
<shanonx> dabaR: yes thank you
<intelikey> razor-X  you could have mentioned that tab-completion works in console/terminal also  :)
<dabaR> mrkoje: I dont get into fights over things like that.
<mrkoje> dabaR, ok.. lol
<Razor-X> intelikey: bah, it was just for the number of people who didn't seem to be using tab-complete
<dabaR> mrkoje: If I know something for a fact, then I dont get into a fight over it.
<dabaR> mrkoje: beliefs, opinions, sometimes.
<dooglus__> intelikey: especially if you uncomment the lines in ~/.bashrc about 'completion' - it gets a lot smarter if you do that.
<intelikey> exactly my point razor-x
<Razor-X> now... if someone wants to help me with Japanese, I would appreciate it if you hopped on over to #ubuntu-offtopic and gave me a discourse, but I'll take my leave
<dabaR> why are they not uncomented by dwefault?>
<guido_> This may be the most amusing thing you all hear ALL day... I am relatively new to Linux and bash, but i know enough to get in trouble.. i wanted to ADD permissions to my /etc folder, so I did a chmod, but instead of increasing, i chmodd'd to 700.... and locked myself out of my own /etc file.. my face became white as could be.. luckily, i'm not SO dumb that i remembered the recovery console.. but what a hoot!
<nowisn> I'm a total newbie at this and tryed to get my connection through kppp dialup but my modem will not be recognized so i thought i'd plug in my pcmcia linksys card in my lappy and connect it to my dsl router
<mrkoje> watashi wah nihongo ga skoshi wakadimas
<intelikey> dooglus__ but of course,  hehhe lets not have them rebuild the whole system just yet though  :)
<guido_> two line limit.
<Razor-X> dooglus__: BASH has smart tab completion, I'm surprised
<mrkoje> thats my attempt at horrible romanji
<dooglus__> Razor-X: it's programmable
<guido_> crap. i was telling my HILARIOUS adventure.
<Razor-X> mrkoje: I was looking for you
<dabaR> nowisn: do "ifconfig" in a terminal, tell us what you see there.
<monkievox> howdy all!  how can i tell from command line what version of kernal i have?
<mrkoje> Razor-X, I am affraid thats all I know... i did live in Japan for three years though
<Razor-X> mrkoje: I'm a bit better, but not too much, at romaji (or roomaji, or romanji, whatever the hell you call it)
<Falstius> monkievox: uname
<monkievox> falstius: danke!
<guido_> FUNNY STORY: i am an idiot. i sudo chmodd'd my /etc folder to 700... i learned a valuable lesson.. .don't do that. hah!
<Falstius> monkievox: bitte.
<nowisn> how do i type that in correctly
* mrkoje claps for guido_
<dooglus__> guido_: the lesson is to use letters instead of numbers when using chmod
<Flashmatt22> i don't know what that means, but it sounds funny!
<Flashmatt22> actually, I do
<dabaR> nowisn: "ifconfig" (with fingers)_
<dooglus__> guido_: do a "chmod g+w" for instance to give Write to the Group
<intelikey> guido_ i see you learn by the trial and reformat method also  :)
<guido_> oh wow.. i was memorizing the numbers.. i wasn't aware chmod would accept letters... as i said.. i'm a foolish boy.. but it was SO fun..
<guido_> actually, i was able to change it in the recovery console.. i wasn't gonna give this perfect install up!
<fulld> on a new install I get 80% Xorg usage on an idle system
<fulld> any clues?
<mrkoje> guido_,  rwxrwxrwx.... somthing like that
<fulld> *cpu usage
<mrkoje> owner, group, user isn't it?
<intelikey> guido_  type  "man man "   in a terminal
<nowisn> says: (sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname)
<dabaR> owner group everybody
<Ophiocus> owner group other
<guido_> Flash: I told my computer not to let me in to the files... everything came to a grinding halt..
<dabaR> aka, owner group crackers
<leather_n_luv> lol
<intelikey> hehhe  owner group world   :)
<Flashmatt22> ohhhhh!!!
<guido_> yah.. i know how to learn how to do things right, but it's so much more fun to plunge into murky water...
<mrkoje> right... owner group users
<Flashmatt22> totally didn't see the "00" part of "700"!!!
<mustard5> nowisn, sounds like you need to fix up your /etc/hosts file
<Kyral> Owner Group Othert
<ma5terdp> hay can anyone help me still haveing troubless!!!
* Flashmatt22 needs glasses
<ma5terdp> hay kyral i got a drive mounted but filesystem is read only how do i change it?
<mrkoje> ma5terdp,  what troubles?
<acidmoon> do you have multiple os's ?
<Ophiocus> if filesystem is ntfs, you cant
<dooglus__> Kyral: User Group Others is a better way to think of it - then you'll remember the letters to use ugo+rwx...
<ma5terdp> its hfsplus
<acidmoon> right Ophiocus
<mlv2005> good day can i install an autocad here at ubuntu
<intelikey> mount -o remount,rw </mount/point>
<nowisn> yeah okay, holly crap i really don't know what i'm doing
<Kyral> dooglus__: I actually prefer the Number system
<nowisn> how do i do that
<dooglus__> Kyral: me too
<acidmoon> you may need to create a new partition and install again ma5terdp
<ma5terdp> r u talkin to me intelikey
<Flashmatt22> ok friends, I'm having a BIG problem with getting WEP to work with a WMP11v4 linksys wireless card!!!
<dabaR> nowisn: do you know how to open a terminal, konsole, you use kde?
<Flashmatt22> anyone get one of these working???
<dooglus__> Kyral: chmod didn't used to accept letters when I first started using it...
<mlv2005> can anybody help me can i install the autocad here at ubuntu
<ma5terdp> i know the users name and password of filesystem cant i somehow log on it
<leather_n_luv> ma5terdp, there are tools to download for ntfs. search for 'ntfs' in synaptic...
<nowisn> yeah its open
<ma5terdp> its not ntfs
<ma5terdp> its hfs+
<nowisn> not stupid
<intelikey> yes  but i don't have all the info on your system ma5terdp
<dabaR> nowisn: type "ifconfig" hit enter.
<Flashmatt22> I'm completely out of ideas...the boards are helpful...to an extent
<mrkoje> mlv2005,  you need to search for an autocad program on somthing like sourceforge or freshmeat
<ma5terdp> ok intellikey its a mac osx
<proxosi> can somone guide me on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106
<nowisn> don't get anything when i type that
<mlv2005> what do you mean mrkoje
<leather_n_luv> ma5terdp, oh, sorry.  what os is it?
<ma5terdp> its /dev/hda2/ i got it mounted to /media/mac
<dabaR> nowisn: ok.
<intelikey> ma5terdp you asked how to make a fs mounted ro rw so i gave the command.
<Xenguy> OK, a different question, has anyone here had luck installing a working citrix client on breezy/ubuntu ?
<leather_n_luv> (damn i type slow
<shanonx> can someone show me an example of how to change the permissions on a file?
<leather_n_luv> )
<dabaR> shanonx: man chmod
<Xenguy> shanonx: chmod 700 directory
<Kyral> shanonx: I think my Terminal FOr Beginners lays it out
<Kyral> Xenguy: NO!!!
<Xenguy> shanonx: chmod 600 file
<Xenguy> Kyral: no what?
<Kyral> Xenguy: Not that setup lol
<ma5terdp> can u change permissions on a mount hda?
<mrkoje> mlv2005, http://www.sourceforge.net  or http://www.freshmeat.net
<wij> chmod -R -v 757 /home/user/myfile
<Xenguy> Kyral: are you on crack?
<shanonx> Kyral: yea Im looking at it but the tutoral doesnt really show a command example.
<intelikey> shanonx 'man chmod '       example  'chmod 600 .bashrc '
<Kyral> shanonx: It doesn't?
<Kyral> shanonx: Hmm I should add one lol
<Falstius> ma5terdp: yes, mount -t hfs -o remount,rw /dev/hda /mnt/spot
<Kyral> shanonx: I thought I put one in
<shanonx> kyral: it shows the number and breaks it down like... 750.. but no actual command line example.
<Falstius> but I don't know if there is hfs write support
<guido_> this is great.. this is the night of permissions!
<Kyral> shanonx: Gmm I'll take care of it
<Kyral> gimme a sec mkay?
<oblib> How do I map drive from one Ubuntu computer to another?
<nowisn> mustard how do i change or configure the /etc/hosts
<oblib> mrkoje, I don't get nfs
* Xenguy backs away slowly...
<guido_> shanon-- i just had my own exciting experience with chmod tonight.. be careful what you change!!!
<shanonx> kyral: when I use this " sudo chmod -r -v 770 Backup
<shanonx> " I get an error.. is it wrong?
<ULffuntu> hi, does anybody here use webmin & xinetd?
<Falstius> shanonx: -R not -r
<ma5terdp> ok will that give me a non readonly filesystem hd?
<Kyral> shanonx: and conbine the -r -v into -rv
<nowisn> yes I've installed the kubuntu distro with KDE
<shanonx> oh
<intelikey> shanonx everything *nix is case sensitive
<dabaR> nowisn: it has a man entry, if you feel like reading. man /etc/hosts
<navarone> guido...dpkg reconfgiure x server thingy blew me out of the water tonight...sudo cp is handy command to have
<shanonx> intelikey: yea so im slowly seeing :)
<shanonx> I really thank all you guys for your help.
<navarone> guido> I was trying to reconfigure to give myself refresh options for monitor. Things went bad...:)
<guido_> do you have to sudo to run the configurator? i guess you would.. i tend to get to lazy and start sudo'ing everything... gets me in trouble!
<Falstius> ma5terdp: what I wrote?  It should, if there is write support for it.
<ma5terdp> ok quick question.... it says i am not owner so i cant
<Falstius> ma5terdp: use sudo
<Falstius> I am always forgetting to include sudo in my example commands.
<navarone> guido>had to fix mouse then eventually simply cp'ed backup to default one...phew
<Shady> I need a little guidance, synaptic says I have a program installed but it isn't in my applications menu, how do I put it there, where do I look?
<dabaR> wow, eminem uses Ubuntu
<Falstius> Shady, you can right click on "Applications" and select edit menu.
<guido_> duh
<proxosi> can somebody guide me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106
<intelikey> shanonx actually   -R and 7 are not really such a good idea.  that makes all files executable.    dirs need to be executable but  html and other document files being executed may (and likely) cause problems.
<guido_> slimshadybuntu
<proxosi> guido_lol
<Falstius> Shady: Then you have to find the program, it is probably  in /usr/bin
<ma5terdp> is there a way i can enter a name and password of owner of filesystem on mount???
* navarone imagines mnm using nvu and the mind boggles
<dabaR> Falstius: no, you need to ask, what program shady?
<nowisn> got 127.0.0.1 localhost in the terminal
<shanonx> inetlikey: oh... hmm... fixing this might be time consuming now...
<dabaR> nowisn: for what?
<Shady> dabaR, it's network manager.
<dabaR> Shady: what is the package called in synaptic?
<Kyral> shanonx: check now
<nowisn> thats all it says
<Shady> network-manager
<guido_> to self: must stay and read ubuntu chat room... must not sleep... no need to go to work in the morning.... snow will come... must not fall asle...........
<mlv2005> what is iptables can anybody explain
<Falstius> ma5terdp: why do you need a user and password?
<ajmitch> guido_: why read stuff here? sleep is good :)
<dabaR> Shady: well, do you have smeg installed?
<intelikey> shanonx this might help
<Falstius> mlv2005: iptables lists and sets the rules for the firewall.
<sdafjdif> hey can anyone help me out
<mlv2005> oh i see where can i dowload a tutorial about it
<sdafjdif> i tried to install inux
<sdafjdif> *Ubuntu
<Shady> dabaR, using it right now.
<sdafjdif> i got a debootstrap error
<sdafjdif> i had to abort
<sdafjdif> and now when i turn on my computer
<sdafjdif> it won't boot to windows
<sdafjdif> or linux
<Falstius> mlv2005: search on google for howto iptable
<sdafjdif> but just a black screen
<dabaR> Shady: are you able to add an entry yet?
<fr500> hello
<joedj> hey folks, i'm using kubuntu, why does it beep after i hold shift for 4sec or so?
<guido_> ajwitch> this is my new soap opera... if i miss something i'll never be able to live with myself.. but if i don't sleep all those poor kids won't get their goofy guidance man tomorrow ... what a conundrubuntum.
<fr500> has anyone followed the gdm vnc guide
<fr500> it doesn't work for me :(
<dabaR> sdafjdif: yes, it all got borked up, and the boot sector is screwed. repair mbr for windows, or try reinstalling Ubuntu.
<ajmitch> guido_: this channel isn't nearly as interesting as some of the others
<sdafjdif> dabar, how would i do that
<intelikey> joedj loading the key buffer maybe ?
<guido_> aj: this is my first taste of the crack.. i'll go more hard core one day
<joedj> intelikey: loading the key buffer?
<Shady> dabaR, I don't know what i'm look for truthfully. I've been on linux 3 days
<Falstius> sdafjdif: find a windows98 boot disk (you can get them off the web), boot it and type fdisk /mbr
<intelikey> joedj like holding any other key...
<dabaR> sdafjdif: the first option? I dont know, I dont use windows any more, and the only time I had to do it, I decided not to, and reinstalled windows.(I had separate partitions for data and programs.
<alekz> anyonw knows a package to mix music ?
<proxosi> would renaming winamp skins to xmms extension.. will make it compatible with xmms?
<joedj> intelikey: ah. no, i don't think it's that, KDE actually plays some weird sound file
<ULffuntu> mlv2005: what was your question?
<dabaR> Shady: you have smeg open?
<guido_> wouldn't you try fixmbr before you fdisked? or am i not paying close enought attn?
<intelikey> alekz audacity
<sdafjdif> well i've got a Windows XP System Restore CD
<ma5terdp> ok listen quick question people
<alekz> intelikey, easy to use ?
<sdafjdif> how would i get to the command prompt?
<Falstius> alekz: there was a nice review on ArsTechnica a few weeks back comparing different music mastering software packages.
<dabaR> alekz: a program with two turntables and a mixer?
<ma5terdp> here is what i am using to mount i think it wrong
<Falstius> sdafjdif: that won't do it.  you'll probably just destroy the system with it.
<Shady> dabaR, yeah
<sdafjdif> oh
<alekz> yes dabaR xD
<dabaR> sdafjdif: select to repair installation.
<Falstius> beware the XP recovery CD.
<ma5terdp> sudo mount /dev/hda2 -t hfsplus /media/mac
<ma5terdp> is there a way to make it so its not just a read only
<intelikey> alekz i don't do much multimedia so i really aint the one to ask...
<Falstius> dabaR: every time I've done that it made the system virtually unusable or borked the registry.
<sdafjdif> repair installation in the Ubuntu CD?
<sdafjdif> i'm not really worried about getting ubuntu as of now.
<sdafjdif> i'd like it...but right now, i just want to make sure all my stuff is still there win windows
<sdafjdif> *in
<nowisn> okay i open the shell konsole and i get christopher@ubuntu :~$ ,   then i type ifconfig and it just repeats back to the original above
<ma5terdp> anyone???
<Falstius> sdafjdif: does the computer have a floppy drive?
<dabaR> alekz: I used mixxx
<sdafjdif> yes it does
<wij> ip addr
<junior> Hello everyone.
<ULffuntu> hi, does anybody here use webmin & xinetd?
<alekz> dabaR, how cool is it ?
<dabaR> alekz: it did what I wanted(I wanted to slow down a song.)
<junior> just wondering if there is a nw802 module for ubuntu breezy badger?
<shanonx> intelikey: so to use that script i need to be in my backup directory?
<fr500> can i access an ltsp-server from a windows box?
<dabaR> Shady: is there a add button
<alekz> ok dabaR thanks
<intelikey> nowisn in linux 'no error message' means 'no error'   and  'no output'  may or may not mean 'nothing done' depending on the command.
<Falstius> sdafjdif: http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<Falstius> go there, download one of those
<ma5terdp> anyone konw the best way to mount a hda someone told me here funktown and it worked now it wont
<intelikey> shanonx yeah
<Shady> dabaR, yes
<junior> mount /dev/hda1 /directory
<ma5terdp> but i keep gettin a read only filesystem
<intelikey> shanonx set all files 644 or something then run the script to make the dirs right.
<shanonx> intelikey: what exatly does it do...?
<russell__> can someone tell me how to use make command? I keep getting command not found
<sdafjdif> Falstius, which one would i download?
<ma5terdp> i need it to be rightable be able to move shit
<junior> what kind of filesystem is it?
<ma5terdp> hfsplus
<shanonx> intelikey: ok
<Falstius> sdafjdif: I'm not sure :)  Probably win98 oem
<nowisn> ok
<La_PaRCa> hey guys, im getting an error when I try to run ipodder: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5534
<russell__> it is 5.10
<ma5terdp> funkytown gave me the correct command and i forgot it it worked once 2 day
<dabaR> Shady: open a terminal, try typing in network-manager
<junior> hfsplus? what os uses that?
<Falstius> sdafjdif: you need one that includes fdisk
<ma5terdp> mac x os
<ledh> hey room!
<alekz> dabaR, you installed from source ?
<dabaR> alekz: ya, it had some dependencies, I think called jackd.
<ledh> i wanna know what prog can i use to download music that's not too heavy on my pc...
<Shady> dabaR, it says not found, but in synaptics it says installed.
<Falstius> I don't have a floppy or windows, so not much use for a windows boot disk :)
<dabaR> Shady: that is normal.
<Flashmatt22> hey, I have the weirdest question ever, does anyone know how to install a Voodoo3 3dfx driver onto ubuntu?
<intelikey> shanonx it fixes the directories recursively (actually chmod 777 them)  but leaves the files alone.   you can edit it to something like 751  or 700 or what ever you want......
<dooglus> ledh: ftp is quite lightweight
<oblib> Question: What's a good lightweight X www browser?
<russell__> I am trying to get driver working for my wlan usb I have the driver but cant use the make command
<fr500> has anyone followed the gdm vnc guide? doesn't work for me
<nomasteryoda|w> dillo?
<Falstius> Flashmatt22: it isn't automatically supported?
<La_PaRCa> hey guys, im getting an error when I try to run ipodder: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5534
<junior> ok, you should do : mount /dev/hda1 -t hfs /directory
<Flashmatt22> Falstius: well, I can't change the screen resolution from 640, so there must be something wrong
<ledh> dooglus: how do i download it? :S
<pat> How do I set a printer to share using Samba?
<nomasteryoda|w> oblib, that was for you.... dillo is pretty good
<dooglus> ledh: it's already installed I think
<intelikey> shanonx i one time learned the hard way not to use chmod -R  and wrote that to help recover from blunders like that.
<guido_> good bootdisk for NTFS and FAT(32) is Michael Au-Yeung's Pre-installation environment.. i use it for all kinds of stuff.. it's a bootable CD/DVD .. look on a torrent site...
<ma5terdp> hfs dont work hfsplus does
<ledh> dooglus: in Ubuntu?
<dooglus> ledh: or wget or curl aren't heavy either
<slashx1896> Hey all
<Falstius> Flashmatt22: ahh. *shrug*
<junior> so you do: mount /dev/hda1 -t hfsplus ?
<ma5terdp> yup n it works
<ma5terdp> i get a mount but its read only
<ledh> what are the commands to download them?
<oblib> nomasteryoda, I'll give it a whirl thanks
<starscalling> eh
<starscalling> whats this about a readonly mount?
<pat> How do I set a printer to share using Samba?
<dooglus> ledh: I think they're all already installed.  otherwise you can use synaptic package manager to get them
<Flashmatt22> Falstius: I already downloaded some linux rpms...aliened it...then i did dpkg -i blah.deb, do you know what happened?
<La_PaRCa> Whats the best tool to get podcasts in ubuntu?
<Falstius> ma5terdp: can you type "mount" and paste the line for the hfsplus drive?
<starscalling> ma5terdp?
<intelikey> ledh wget ip.file
<oblib> fr500, what are you trying to do?
<starscalling> what are you mounting?
<shanonx> intelikey: see... that Backup directory is actually on a drive that is Fat32 .. being shared by my windows and linux partitons... I wanted access to write so that I could add mp3s to it at times.
<Flashmatt22> Falstius: I'm a newb to debian, I was using Fedora previously
<starscalling> Flashmatt22 this is not debian
<Falstius> Flashmatt22: aliened drivers?  That's got to be messy.
<starscalling> this is ubuntu which is based on debian
<fr500> oblib: xdmcp over vnc, so i can login from a vnc client for instance
<starscalling> but is a valid fork from same :)
<Flashmatt22> I konw it's not debian
<starscalling> kay :D
<ma5terdp> yeah im hreer
<Flashmatt22> geez, isn't this stuff built on debian??
<guido_> is "Sarge" the only "official" debian distro?
<ma5terdp> here
<intelikey> shanonx then you waste your time with chmod on fat anyway.   there is no permissions on that fs
<Flashmatt22> I'm using ubuntu bottom line...so I wasn't supposed to use alien?
<starscalling> again its a fork from it so you can usually use debian packages for things you cant get from ubuntu sources
<fr500> oblib: this
<Shady> dabaR, any ideas?
<fr500> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76638
<dooglus> guido_: no, there are older debian releases.  woody for example
<junior> ma5terdp: do you get any errors when you thry to mount it?
<ma5terdp> i need an extra option in the commmand to make it not and readonly
<intelikey> shanonx mount it with umask=0  and you can read/write vfat
<ledh> it doesn't word
<ma5terdp> no errors when i mount it
<guido_> yah - i just meant.. yeah..
<starscalling> 99% of the time its ok to do
<oblib> fr500, so it opens a new X session when you vnc in, or to get to the main one you have up already?
<ledh> work*
<Falstius> ma5terdp: have you tried writting to it using sudo?  try "sudo touch /mntpoint/testfile"
<ma5terdp> it mounts i get it  but cant do anything 2 it
<fr500> oblib: new one
<Flashmatt22> Room: where do installed packages go...as in where are their folders located when I install a .deb package?
<Falstius> ma5terdp: where /mntpoint is whereever you mount it.
<intelikey> shanonx example  'sudo mount -o remount,rw,umask=0 backup '
<starscalling> ma5terdp im sorry im catching up but what are you mounting exactly?
<dooglus> Flashmatt22: they go wherever the package creator wants them to go.   dpkg -L <packagename>    will tell you where
<guido_> g'nite all.
<oblib> fr500, let me know if you figure it out, I've been trying to get that to work for a bit now
<DjKritical> is there a teamspeak repostory avaliable for ubuntu?
<pat> How do I set a printer to share using Samba?
<fr500> oblib: that exact guide?
<Flashmatt22> dooglus: Thanks, which brings me to another question, how do I install rpms without using alien, b/c I guess using alien didn't quite work
<Falstius> Flashmatt22: you should really try to find .deb packages or compile from source.
<oblib> fr500, no, I did a server install and was trying to get anything to come up. All I got was a twm session, which isn't very useful. I wanted something lighter than gnome though
<fr500> hm
<Shady> dabaR, Woah what the heck... it started up on its own? is that normal?
<pat> How do I set a printer to share using Samba?
<oblib> fr500, where are you stuck? what's it doing?
<ledh> i wanna know what prog can i use to download music that's not too heavy on my pc...
<Flashmatt22> Falstius: Thanks, but I don't have many options, it being a voodoo and everything...
<La_PaRCa> Whats a good tool to listen to podcasts on ubuntu?
<junior> just wondering if there is a nw802 module for ubuntu breezy badger?
<junior> It's for my dlink quickcam
<Falstius> Flashmatt22: I wouldn't think you'd need rpm based drivers for a voodoo card.  You could probably just tweak the xorg.conf file.
<shanonx> intelikey: so should that fix all the damage i did ?
<starscalling> Flashmatt22 what were u trying to install?
<intelikey> shanonx yep
<starscalling> o:
<msims> how do I change the default Xresoultion I've done so for kde but gdm is small
<oblib> Any nfs experts here? I mounted a share, and it only shares one level of files!
<intelikey> shanonx you did no damage to permissions on a vfat fs ,     there are none.
<starscalling> msims gdm uses system default res
<Flashmatt22> Falstius:  Where can I find the xorg.conf file?
<starscalling> do  " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<Flashmatt22> starscalling: I was trying to get my voodoo3 video card working
<starscalling> Flashmatt22
<Falstius> Flashmatt22: it looks like the voodoo3 can't go above 640x480 with 24bit colors so you need to drop the color depth
<starscalling> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> everything on vfat is rwxrwxrwx = 777  to linux.
<Falstius> If you set the color depth to 16bit it should go higher.  Check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75512.html
<Flashmatt22> thnx
<pat> no answer no joy
<ardchoille> w00t!! My friend told me "the next time Windows crashes, you can install Linux", and Windows crashed
<Trilom> *Need help*
<ma5terdp> grrr anyone know funktown from in here?
<Trilom> I am ready to install ubuntu
* Falstius mounts his vfat with fmask=222,dmask=000 cause executable txt files are annoying
<Trilom> but when i put the disks in they wont self boot
<starscalling> <dpkg> well, 3dfx is the name of the company who makes the legendary voodoo 3D acceleration cards (see http://www.3dfx.com). There is also /dev/3dfx which is needed for glide support under X <=3.3.6 (see device3dfx-source package). It is not needed for X4, use tdfx instead. now owned by nVida.... time to start buying Matrox  :), or at #3dfx
<shanonx> intelikey: .. oh i was just curious because after i did that, it would not allow me to view the directories inside.. after i did the 644 I mean.
<Trilom> ive changed the boot order
<Flashmatt22> wow, they actually have something like that on the forum?
<starscalling> thats what debian has to say about voodoo
<Falstius> er, fmask=111
<Trilom> and tried 4 different disks
<Trilom> Help?
<ma5terdp> lol
<jsubl2> La_PaRCa check out ipodder
<intelikey> shanonx yeah but all you affected was the mount point.
<Flashmatt22> thanx everyone
<monkievox> trilom: what machine you installing on?
<ma5terdp> hay falstius u still tehre
<La_PaRCa> jsubl2, im having troubles starting it
<Falstius> Flashmatt22: linux folks love old hardware
<La_PaRCa> jsubl2,  hey guys, im getting an error when I try to run ipodder: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5534
<intelikey> chmod 755 backup and you've fixed it.
<Falstius> ma5terdp: yes, but there is a very pretty woman who wants me to go to bed soon.
<dabaR> Trilom: a PC?
<starscalling> Trilom did you check bios boot options?
<fr500> oblib: i did evrything, but it doesnt work at all
<ma5terdp> lol i undertsand
<Trilom> yes starscalling
<oblib> fr500, but what does it do? do you have an xsession-errors or anything?
<jsubl2> La_PaRCa, i am on dapper and i don't get that error
<fr500> nothing
<shanonx> intelikey: oh ok.. i couldnt get what you said about mount remount Backup to work, but I got it fixed... used "sudo mount -a" to reload my fstab
<starscalling> then like they said what are you installing it on?
<fr500> oblib: and if i run an nmap at that pc no vnc ports are open
<Reload1691> anyone know of a good mp3 player for linux?
<La_PaRCa> jsubl2, um
<intelikey> shanonx do you have full access to the files now ?
<jsubl2> La_PaRCa, but i am not recommending dapper it is unstable
<oblib> fr500, so vncserver is not running then? Do you have it in the boot process somewhere?
<La_PaRCa> jsubl2, I know :)
<La_PaRCa> jsubl2, any idea?
<dabaR> .msg ubotu info ipodder
<fr500> oblib: it starts with xinetd i guess since there is nothing more in the howto
<oblib> fr500, is the computer on the same network, or is it going through firewalls/routers?
<jsubl2> La_PaRCa, no
<Trilom> Help anyoen?
<hd420> help!
<fr500> oblib: same lan now
<Falstius> g'night all
<jsubl2> La_PaRCa, it starts for me.. iam trying to get a feed to play
<monkievox> Trilom: how old is the machine you are installing on?
<hd420> apache's being an arsehole
<fr500> oblib: not that noob :p
<dabaR> Trilom: is it a PC?
<La_PaRCa> jsubl2, I can see one other post about the same issue on the forum, but no answers
<hd420> hoary
<oblib> fr500, lol. So can you try to start in manually on the server?
<ma5terdp> anyone help me with an read-only filesystem error i get??/
<fr500> how?
<oblib> fr500, or look at processes and see if it's running
<hd420> erver: 8:02pm % sudo apt-get install apache                  [/usr/local/conf] Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree... Doneapache is already the newest version.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.1 not fully installed or removed.Need to get 0B of archives.After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.Setting up apache (1.3.33-4ubuntu1) ...dpkg: error processing apache (--configure): sub
<fr500> i didnt see it
<oblib> fr500, ps -e | grep vnc  to look. 'vncserver'
<Goldfish> My /etc/resolv.conf file doesn't seem to be resolving anything. I can only get out on the internet by IP address. Router is okay, because my debian stations can get out.
<shanonx> intelikey: yea i have full access ... but it seemed to make all my text fiels executables too..
<oblib> fr500, vncserver by itself should start something
<Goldfish> /etc/nsswitch.conf looks identical between both machines.
<msims> damn I reconfigured xorg but it still wants to use the huge screen
<dabaR> msims: put refresh rates for you rmonitor manually into the file.
<Trilom> intel pent 2
<cdubya> hi
<jsubl2> La_PaRCa, it does work
<Trilom> 448 mb of ram
<Trilom> dell
<shanonx> intelike: but everything seems to work ok.. so I guess its good..
<Trilom> optiplex
<monkievox> Trilom: you'll need to boot from floppy
<dabaR> Trilom: turn off booting from anything but the cd.
<fr500> oblib: let me do the whole thing again since i undid everything
<Trilom> kk
<ma5terdp> anyone know how to make and non read-only filesystem mount ????????
<monkievox> Trilom: is that what you've been trying? or from CD?
<shanonx> intelike: But Time for bed, for me.... thank you for all your help, Probably see you tomorrow when I take on some new things!
<msims> dabaR: its fine once it listens to kde the problem is that gdm isn't fuckign listneing to the default and insists on using the largest res
* chalcedony smiles
<Trilom> i got it set to boot from cd and if nothigns there then go to the drive
<rossnolgrad> I installed curl with synaptic and cant find the app
<monkievox> Trilom: old pcs sometimes have trouble booting from CD even though bios says they can.
<dabaR> msims: you added the rates to the xorg.conf file?
<Goldfish> Well, it's now working. I did /etc/init.d/network restart, and turned down my eth0 port (leaving just ath0 in the route table), and things are cooking.
<Trilom> ok
<Trilom> any suggestions?
<msims> no I did the dpkg-reconfigure
<monkievox> Trilom: you ever make boot floppies before?
<La_PaRCa> jsubl2, so, am I SOL?
<d03boy> !wget
<ubotu> d03boy: I give up, what is it?
<Trilom> i have one
<jsubl2> La_PaRCa, yeah that would be my guess..
<monkievox> Trilom: oh, well then give that a whirl :)
<ma5terdp> is there something wrong with my mount that makes it an readonly mount??? sudo mount /dev/hda2 -t hfsplus /media/mac ????
<d03boy> I would like to know the wget command to get the sources.list (a computer im' setting up only has shell)
<ma5terdp> anyone???
<oblib> Any nfs experts here? I mounted a share, and it only shares one level of files!
<Trilom> ok
<monkievox> masterdp: dunno, sorry
<dabaR> ma5terdp: add options for read write.
<cdubya> rossnolgrad, /usr/bin/curl
<Citydog> !kernel
<rossnolgrad> oh, I have to run it in terminal
<hd420> why doesn't ubuntu give one detailed errors when apt fails to do its thing?
<dabaR> hd420: haha.
<ma5terdp> ok
<Dr_Willis> hd420,  may as well ask why apt dosent. :P
<dabaR> post the error you got to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fr500> oblib: the grep thingy doesnt show anything
<cdubya> heh
<intelikey> shanonx yes that is what i've been saying, fat does not support unix file permissions.   the only thing that can be set is =/- w     the x and r can not be set.   and that is covered in the umask=   a umask=013 will make them not executable to group or world but owner has full access.   thing is the directories are masked same as files.  so fatfs for  a linux system is good only for short term, file transfer usage.
<oblib> fr500, even after you type 'vncserver' ?
<Hentai^XPwork> fat is good only for trasnferign between windows and unix
<fr500> yes
<hd420> 5537
* dabaR likes fat chick
<ma5terdp> is that right fat chick
<Goldfish> There we go. Now I am into this channel on my ubuntu laptop. Ubuntu is slick!
<hd420> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5537
<oblib> fr500, what does the terminal say when you run it?
<Citydog> does anyone know a simple system monitoring utility for kde?  something that shows cpu and network utilization nothing fanzy
<Hentai^XPwork> otherwise I would stick with ext3fs on ubuntu and NTFS on win NT based oses
<monkievox> goldfish: you wireless?
<hatred_> can someone point me at a url that has a decent repository list? my current set doesn't have mplayer or xine or anything..
<Goldfish> Yup. Netgear wg511t (madwifi atheros chipset)
<ma5terdp> i mean
<joedj> Citydog: ksysguard is a simple one that has CPU and memory. i use gkrellm, even with KDE
<Sneaky_Bastard> FAT = what you must trim from your life as soon as possible :p
<_jason> ubotu, tell hatred_ about easysource
<hatred_> thanks _jason
<fr500> oblib: something about New 'laptop:1 (root)' desktop is laptop:1
<monkievox> goldfish: nuts. my intel 2200 bs won't work
<chalcedony> does someone want to tell me how to get a command prompt?
<_jason> chalcedony, accessories -> terminal
<intelikey> Sneaky_Bastard hehhe   yeah right.
<ma5terdp> hay is this how u add the option read write to cmd?? sudo mount /dev/hda2 -o rw -t hfsplus /media/mac
<d03boy> I am in a terminal computer and I need to use wget to download a valid sources.list. Does anyone know of a file that is already saved somewhere that I can easily get?
<hatred_> should I go for breezy or hoary? last time i checked breezy was still experimental stuff
<quacker> chalcedony, you might as well just call <sigh>
<fr500> oblib: but i started it form an open gdm
<intelikey> ma5terdp yep
<quacker> But first try Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6
<slashx1896> is it true runnig ubuntu u cant get viruses?
<intelikey> !repos
<cdubya> heh
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<oblib> fr500, can you post HOME/.vnc/laptop:1.log to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<joedj> slashx1896: no, it's a _lot_ less likely though
<intelikey> d03boy ^
<hd420> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5537
<d03boy> that will give me HTML right?
<d03boy> i dont want html
<Goldfish> I have ubuntu on my laptop. I am also trying to get a new wireless card into my mythtv box, but not doing too well there.
<quacker> slashx1896, that's not true, but it's far, far, far less likely than i Doze
<slashx1896> alrite, ive done things that i normaly get viruses from.. now i dont
<hatred_> slashx1896 almost. you can't get windows viruses, and linux viruses are few, far between and almost unheard of
<quacker> In Linux yah basically only gotta worry about rootkits
<intelikey> d03boy open it with links/lynx or even vim
<d03boy> thats a lot of wokr when I dont know ho to copy/paste
<slashx1896> im new with ubuntu and stil gotta alot to learn lol
<chalcedony> i feel lost .. HOW do i find accessories to find terminal?
<d03boy> i dont want &nbsblabla; shit
<_jason> chalcedony, applications menu
<d03boy> i know there is a wget command becuase ive used it
<monkievox> chalcedony: are you looking at the gui?
<intelikey> d03boy got gpm ?
<quacker> chalcedony, are you running kubuntu on Craig's machine now?
<quacker> =oD
<chalcedony> quacker: HUGGLES
<dabaR> hd420: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<slashx1896> my friends keep pisin me off that i got ubuntu that its gay and a waste of time :\  i dissagree... and they hate it because it doesnt have limewire
<d03boy> gpm?
<chalcedony> quacker: yes we gave up win2k
<Goldfish> intelikey: That sounds like a bumper sticker!!  "Got gpm?" Hmm....could release something like "Got ubuntu?" I guess not too man people would get it, ehh?
<d03boy> i dont know
<La_PaRCa> ok
<Dr_Willis> slashx1896,  thers limewire for ubuntu.
<slashx1896> gnutella..
<Hentai^XPwork> got system?
<La_PaRCa> cant get ipodder to run.
<hd420> dabaR: same error, mate
<slashx1896> sux...
<_jason> ubotu, tell slashx1896 about limewire
<chalcedony> and yes it's a gui and no neither of us has clue 1
<quacker> That sounds like a step forward.
<chalcedony> it does not look like debian gnome.
<cdubya> heh, of all things to get called that for....limewire...
<cdubya> he
<fr500> oblib:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5538
<cdubya> heh
<slashx1896> o.o so  i dont have to use gnutella?
<dabaR> slashx1896: there is limewire for gnu/linux systems, and limewire sucks, there is a better free program
<intelikey> Goldfish i don't console without gpm  :)
<quacker> Do you see a little K-superimposed over gears button?
<ledh> how do i install JAVA?
<quacker> click it
<Tired_> Hello.  I'm trying to find some kind of documentation on how to set up a heavily stripped down Ubuntu box, and google isn't helping...any pointers?
<ledh> i need it for limewire... =(
<La_PaRCa> Having trouble running iPodder, any help appreciated: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5534
<dabaR> hd420: sudo dpkg --remove --force apache
<slashx1896> dabaR like?
<chalcedony> quacker: Ha! upper left hand corner where the footprint is in gnome?
<quacker> okayu, yoiu've booted Gnome -- use that button then
<dabaR> slashx1896: it is called gtk-gnutella, and limewire can wish it was ok like that.
<cdubya> heh
<slashx1896> o.O
<cdubya> yeah
<slashx1896> dabaR: i think gnutella sux
<oblib> fr500, where is the guide you used?
<Tired_> I want to remove all the services and such that aren't needed for the purpoise of the box, which is video playback.
<ledh> x_x
<chalcedony> found it .. accessories, termial .. quacker the goal was to get Abiword
<dabaR> slashx1896: why is limewire better?
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> kde is much better than windowmaker!
<Trilom> ahh
<ledh> well... i wanna download music... that's all...
<hd420> dabaR: server: 8:17pm % sudo dpkg --remove --force apache                          [~] 
<hd420> dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `apache'
<slashx1896> dabaR: i can barly get many songs..., and when i run it i cant use the interent.. last time i ran it my whole house lost internet except for gnutella...
<Trilom> it wouldnt boot the boot disk either
<ledh> can anyone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> Tired_,  i saw a forum/wiki thread about that just the otehr day. on the ubuntu site.
<fr500> oblib: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76638
<quacker> chalcedony, you can put your taskbar anywhere, but the default location is bottom left after a Kubuntu install (gee wonder where they got that idea form... heh)
<monkievox> Trilom: hmmm
<dabaR> slashx1896: ok.
<Tired_> Thanks...I'll search there.  :)
<slashx1896> dabaR: when i run it all my internet focuses on gnutella and i cant serf the web or use irc or gaim or anything
<hatred_> slashx1896; lartc.org ;)
<oblib> fr500, what is 'mobile3'?
<cdubya> !javadebs
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<monkievox> Trilom: any errors? or it just goes straight to hard drive?
<quacker> chalcedony, Abiword is under the 'Office' menu
<fr500> oblib: my computer name
<Trilom> just loads the HDD
<slashx1896> huh?
<dabaR> hd420: sudo dpkg --force --remove apache
<Goldfish> On synaptic, what does the "supported" ubuntu icon signify?
<monkievox> Trilom: and this is after setting boot order in BIOS to floppy first, yes?
<quacker> Unless you change it or it's not installed (installs by default with ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu)
<Trilom> yeah i done that
<ledh> -__________-U
<cdubya> ledh, that help?
<ledh> nope
<ledh> x_x
<monkievox> goldfish: i got synaptic on my hp laptop working good
<ledh> i know nothing about Linux
<monkievox> Trilom: hmmm ... what's on that hard drive right now?
<ledh> -.-U
<d03boy> <-- needs a wget command and a link to a sources.list (without html) so that I can put it on a system without GUI
<Trilom> what you mean?
<Trilom> its Windows 98 SE
<monkievox> TRilom: is it booting to an existing OS? or is it a blank new drive?
<quacker> Goldfish, it tells you that the package is found in the main repository for your version
<ma5terdp> hay..;....
<ma5terdp> isnt working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monkievox> Trilom: right
<Trilom> the existing OS
<oblib> fr500, computer is the server or client?
<fr500> oblib: server
<quacker> I.e. breezy as  opposed to breezy-backports for Ubuntu 5.10] 
<monkievox> Trilom: you're not p[lanning on a dual boot are oyu?
<Goldfish> monkievox: synaptic kicks butt. I am pretty good with apt-get, if I know what I'm looking for. However, if I need to find something, synaptic is handy.
<Trilom> thats what im wanting to do
<Tired_> how usable is Ubuntu on a low-powered system...say, headless, 32MB RAM, Cel 333, no X...?
<dabaR> wget http://www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list but hoary, change the hoary words to breezy
<ma5terdp> hay can someone help i get thiss error
<Trilom> but i got 2 hdd's
<Trilom> so it wont be too hard
<Goldfish> monkievox: but installing the ubuntu package search engine in firefox is cool!
<d03boy> thankks
<fr500> oblib: normal vnc (remote desktop in the menu) works just fine
<quacker> Tired, Breezy badger needs 128 MB minimum!
<quacker> Dunno what Hoary Hedgehog requires
<dabaR> $20
<monkievox> Trilom: well, i was going to suggest wiping out that drive completely.  but if you want to keep the win98 on there.... i dunno.
<ma5terdp> hay here is what i get
<ma5terdp> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo mv 1.nonx /media/mac/
<ma5terdp> mv: cannot create regular file `/media/mac/1.nonx': Read-only file system
<oblib> fr500, the guide looks like it creates the vnc session when you try to access the port. You have tried doing a vnc client to port 5901?
<fr500> yes
<fr500> doesnt work
<Trilom> im installing it onto a formatted
<Trilom> hdd
<dabaR> Tired_: you can use the command line, if you want. or a ow end window manager. Try openbox.
<hd420> ok... dabar, sudo dpkg --remove --force apache worked
<Trilom> my C dricve has windows
<hatred_> Tired_ ubuntu isn't really designed to run on headless boxes i think.. maybe debian or arch or some other distro would suit your purposes better?
<ledh> can anyone lend me a hand around here? I need the commands to get the JAVA thing installed... i wanna download music!
<Trilom> my D is going to house ubuntu
<Tired_> so, I take it Ubuntu is a bad choice for a small router/NAS box...?
<chalcedony> quacker: .. ill look in office, thank you .. i'm having trouble getting my box to print from abiword on debian.
<ledh> ToT
<Goldfish> Strange, I had to load ntp-server. I figured that sort of thing would have been in the standard install package. Well, I got tired of booting this computer into September 2004. :)
* Tired_ can't understand Debian :(
<quacker> Is Zeph still 'on strike'?
<fr500> oblib: it's like the server doesnt start
<dabaR> Tired_: you would have to install with server option on the install boot screen, and then install something like openbox to see.
<hatred_> Tired_ ubuntu is based on debian
<monkievox> Trilom: yeah, i've had trouble on older machines trying to boot up on anything when the HDD has a windows OS already on it.
<cdubya> ledh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport
<Goldfish> Tired_: Our mlinux.org club met and played with hacking a linksys router with a linux platform. THAT is cool.
<hd420> still no go, dabaR
<Tired_> yes, but with better docs
<bob2_> ubuntu runs fine on headless boxes
<oblib> fr500, what do you put as the destination in the client?
<chalcedony> quacker: craig's box has Open Office but not abiword at all
<navarone> Is anyone using a Xubuntu install? And how is it compared to gnome?
<dabaR> hd420: ok, hd420 Im gl;ad it worked, and now it didnt, what aree you saying?
<fr500> ip address :5901
<bob2_> it's the same as ubuntu, but with xfce4.  if you don't know what it's like, try it
<hd420> I was able to remove, but still can't install
<fr500> oblib: or mobile3:1 since its a windows pc
<hatred_> Tired_ if you want good docs, go with gentoo, though the install would be rather tedious on a slower system
<cafuego> navarone: More spartan, less resource hungry, not as pretty.
<monkievox> Trilom: if you really want to waste some time, you could wipe that drive completely, see if ubuntu will install afterwards, then install win98 after that.  but i don't know what that win98 install will do to your ubuntu install.
<Trilom> what do you suggest?
<Tired_> i'm actually just moving away from gentoo...
<fr500> oblib: but trying  from the local machine doesnt work either
* dabaR notices it is definitely <nick_> night
<bob2_> any plan that involves using gentoo for it's docuemtnation is doomed
<ledh> I don't get... someone told me i should use Linux cos it was much lighter than WinX... and honestly... i can't tell the difference... :S
<Trilom> nah
<ledh> IT*
<monkievox> Trilom: :)
<quacker> chalcedony,  $ sudo apt-get install [package name]   works just like in Debian
<Trilom> dont want to do that
<ma5terdp> anyone know about this error i am getting ??? ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo mv 1.nonx /media/mac/
<ma5terdp> mv: cannot create regular file `/media/mac/1.nonx': Read-only file system
<Hentai^XPwork> ledh it can be
<oblib> fr500, have you ever done 'ipaddress:port:display'?  (or is it :display:port)
<Tired_> i need docs that explain concepts, not step-by-step rote memory.
<Hentai^XPwork> ledh esp if you do LFS
<oblib> fr500, so ipaddress:1:5901
<Goldfish> ledh: I just loaded ubuntu onto a 5-year old laptop with a Celeron 433 processor. Believe me, XP would not run on this thing in any fashion. However ubuntu is kicking butt. I just need to upgrade the RAM.
<dabaR> bob2_: do you know why I get a error:could not open /var/run/utmp: No such process error when creating new screens in gnu screen, and as a result a small delay?
<chalcedony> Tired_: *hugs* .. boy do i understand you :)
<Hentai^XPwork> LFS = Linux From Scratch ledh
<hatred_> ma5terdp it means your trying to write to a read only filesystem
<dabaR> bob2_: or more importantly, how to fix.
<monkievox> Trilom: just out of curiosity, if you made a win98 rescue disk, will it boot to that? or sidestep it to the HD?
<fr500> oblib: doesnt work
<navarone> bob cafuego...have tried the xfce theme and xfce from sessions...but was wondering whata  straight xfce install would run like. I like the xfce look...but getting everything in order like menus items and such
<Trilom> HD
<Tired_> chalcedony -> thanks.  you're one up on me then  :P
<ledh> ESP? o,O
<Trilom> tried the  rescue disks too lol
<bob2_> ledh: that someone was clueless, sadly; ignore them
<dabaR> Tired_: what concepts?
<quacker> chalcedony, or use 'Start button' --> 'system' --> 'Synaptic (Package Manager)'
<monkievox> Trilom: it won't even boot to a win98 rescue disk?
<bob2_> dabaR: does it exist?
<Trilom> yup
<ledh> n_n
<bob2_> ma5terdp: that error seems clear
<Tired_> well, the biggest problem I have is what kernel options to select for my weird systems.
<dabaR> the file itself exists. I tried playing with permissions, and that did not help.
<bob2_> Tired_: the ubuntu kernel doesn't oot?
<bob2_> ma5terdp: /media/mac/ is mounted read-only
<oblib> fr500, you ran vncserver on the client (laptop) or the server (computer)?
<monkievox> Trilom: and the rescue disk was made recently with win98 on that machine? ie, you know the floppy works in win98?
<bob2_> ma5terdp: perhaps it's hfs
<hatred_> Tired_ after you make a few kernels you get the hang of it :)
<Trilom> yeah
<monkievox> Trilom: dang.  got me.
<Tired_> i haven't tried it yet....i am still evaluating whther it'll meet my needs
<quacker> chalcedony, And unless you've created a root password, you will need to give your USER password since Ubuntu doesn't have one by default
<fr500> oblib: server of course
<bob2_> Tired_: in the time you've spent discussing it, yo ucould have installed it already
<hatred_> Tired_ i just made a new kernel for this lappy this morning.. 2.6.14.3 runs very nicely when its customised for the system :D
<bob2_> Tired_: and seen whether it worked
<oblib> fr500, and what you pasted is from the server, right?
<Trilom> :(
<Tired_> but how do you learn how to customize it?
<ledh> C'MON YOU GUYS!! now i have to BUILD the whole JAVA thing? x_x
<Trilom> any one else you know i could talk to?
<bob2_> Tired_: to customise what?
<fr500> oblib: yes
<Tired_> other than trial and error?
<bob2_> ledh: no, don't be silly
<Tired_> the kernel
* quacker HIGHLY recommends a quick edit of /etc/sudoers.list with visudo and adding a root password
<bob2_> Tired_: why would you bother customising the kernel?
<hatred_> Tired_ good judgement comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgement
<Tired_> since I have non-standard hardware
<ledh> there's a link someone gave me... it says that...
<oscar> hopefully someone can help me
<monkievox> Trilom: yeah, i dunno.  sorry man.
<bob2_> Tired_: that is a useless definition, it's highly likely the kernel will just work
<ledh> can't you tell i'ma newwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwby? o.O
<Trilom> its alright
<navarone> btw...just had to kill another instance of me on server. Nickserv's ghost is hadny...lol
<hatred_> bob2_ because the kernel that this ubuntu install came with didn't have any cpu frequency scaling support in it :/
<Tired_> it will detect my scsi software raid, my multiprocessors, etc?
<oblib> fr500, well the only thing I can see weird is it says created server for screen 0, and then it errors trying to open display 'mobile3:1'
<dabaR> bob2_: the file itself exists. I tried playing with permissions, and that did not help. (in the likely case this scrolled by you, I forgot to prepend with nick.)
<bob2_> hatred_: yes it does.  perhaps it doesn't support your particular cpu?
<bob2_> Tired_: hahaha scsi software raid
<oscar> my time, on the desktop, in upper roght hand corner show to be Fri Dec 9 4:27am
<fr500> oblib: maybe because i started after an xserver was started?
<bob2_> Tired_: if you want smp support, install the -smp kernel and reboot
<oblib> fr500, seems like it should be trying to open :1.  Run 'vncserver :1' and let me know if that cahnges anything
<bob2_> dabaR: who owns it?
<luisito> where can I find Uplash themes?
<ma5terdp> hay i did this do i need 2 make another folder??
<monkievox> Trilom: you can keep asking these guys!
<oscar> but my real time is 10.29pm
<Tired_> why hahaha?
<luisito> where can I find Usplash themes?
<oscar> and my date here is Dec 8
<nifelseki> uhhhhhmmm.. guys.. how do i reverse changes done by apt-get
<dabaR> bob2_: root. permissions are fine for owner and group. I added myself to the group(utmp) no changes.
<oscar> my time zone is set right
<bob2_> Tired_: if you're using md or whatever, then I gather that just works
<bob2_> nifelseki: be more specific
<dooglus> nifelseki: apt-get
<fr500> oblib: same thing same log
<bob2_> dabaR: dunno then, sorry
<oscar> and when I open "adjust time"
<oscar> it show correct time
<bob2_> ledh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Trilom> alright
<oblib> fr500, you want log with :1 on it now
<hatred_> bob2_ the kernel i made this morning gets to init in about 2 seconds flat, and the savage framebuffer console actually works.. the kernel that came with this was like 9 months old
<oscar> I found it!
<Tired_> ok.  you've convinced me.  i'll try installing and see how it goes.
<oscar> my comp was set to
<oscar> use UTC
<Trilom> X*X* NEed help : I need help getting my ShipIt discs to boot up, ive tried alot of things, please help
<oscar> what is "UTC"
<fr500> oblib: i started like that (vncserver :1)
<navarone> omg...I had to kill ghost cos I had opened chat in another desktop and it was running already in another desktop...lol
<Tired_> thanks for the advice and the links, and for the free OS.
<bob2_> Trilom: please stop it
<bob2_> Trilom: if you have a specific question, ask
<dabaR> bob2_: that is ok, it is just a 1 second delay -- ages
<bob2_> hatred_: 2.6.12?
<Trilom> Ok
<oblib> but look at .vnc/media3:1.log
<oblib> or whatever
<Trilom> Well i need help getting my shipit discs to work, ive tried Changing the BIOS and it doesnt work, im sure my drive is ok
<hatred_> bob2_ 2.6.8.1 it was.. now running 2.6.14.3 quite happily
<cdubya> ledh, if you want, you can install java in synaptic as long as you've got multiverse enabled.....open synaptic and search for j2re, then install that.....
<bob2_> Trilom: you're being way way too vague
<Trilom> wondering if anyone has anyideas what else i can do to get them to boot
<giloth> hello everyone :)
<bob2_> hatred_: 2.6.8.1 is in warty, which is from october 2004; why arent you using breezy?
<fr500> oblib: thats the only log that exists as before
<navarone> Trilom what changes can you make to bios in regard to boot order?
<oblib> fr500, and it's identical?
<Trilom> ok you have to set your drive to boot from a disk, i set it to boot from a disc and it doest boot
<fr500> oblib: yes
<bob2_> Trilom: you mean "I configured the BIOS to boot the CD, but it appears to just boot into windows as usual"?
<oscar> is what I'm typing visible?
<oscar> someone please answer
<ledh> bob2_ i'm not using breezy...
<Trilom> bob2_ Yeah
<bob2_> ledh: why?
<ledh> i'm on Hoary
<navarone> yes
<hatred_> bob2_ this isn't my machine.. friend had the warty cd, and dialup makes updating rather prohibitive. if it was my machine it would have gentoo on it
<bob2_> hatred_: ouch
<fr500> oblib: nevermind, i got pissed already
<monkievox> bob2: Trilom has an old dell optiplex, P2.
<bob2_> hatred_: basing comments to people considering breezy on that experience seems a little disngenious, tho
<oblib> fr500, I think you're right that the vnc server is not starting up right, but I don't know why. Sorry I couldn't help
<fr500> oblib: i'll try tomorrow :p
<bob2_> Trilom: does it boot other cds ok?
<fr500> no prob
<oblib> fr500, I know the feeling
<oblib> gl
<giloth> whats the command to restart the sound system?
<cge> Is there an intuitive (without gconf-editor) way to add folders to the Places menu and sidebar?
<Trilom> like games and stuff yeah
<fr500> next one, has anyone been able to compile the new banshee in breezy?
<bob2_> giloth: which part?
<fr500> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bob2_> Trilom: you've booted game cds?
<bob2_> Trilom: or do you mean you can acces them under windows ok?
<giloth> bob2_, I'm not sure really, lol... i'm assuming alsa?
<Trilom> the second one
<bob2_> giloth: there's nothing to "restart" then
<bob2_> Trilom: that's entirely unrelated
<ledh> cdubya how do i enable the multiverse?
<bob2_> Trilom: can you boot your windows cd?
<Trilom> i dont know
<Trilom> yeah
<hatred_> bob2_ you got me there.. i'm just not a fan of binary distros anymore, having fought with so many of them
<bob2_> Trilom: try it again, now
<bob2_> if you have to fight, it's a bug
<monkievox> Trilom: please :)
<Trilom> alright
<oblib> Any nfs experts here? I mounted a share, and it only shares one level of files!
<giloth> bob2_, hmmm... well for some reason there is no sound coming out right now... i THINK it's using alsa, but am not sure
<bob2_> if you're used to redhat, debian and ubuntu are a different world
<cdubya> ledh, you can go to Settings in synaptic, then add, then check non-free (multiverse).....
<bob2_> since you can generally unfuck things that are broken in the development version, and they shouldn't ever be broken in a stable release
<bob2_> giloth: so what would "restarting", if there was such a thing achieve? it sounds like the correct alsa modules aren't being loaded, or that ESD or something has seized control of the sound device.
<cdubya> ledh, settings > repositories > add > non-free (multiverse)
<bob2_> e.g. fuser -v /dev/dsp
<giloth> bob2_, hmm.. now it's playing... sorry about wasting your time :p
<hatred_> bob2_ its more the chronic dependency issues that I end up fighting with.. eg; how easy is it to install kde in ubuntu without arts support, since arts is so terrible?
<bob2_> giloth: np
<ledh> bob2_ cos when i upgrade it,.. i had troubles with the keyboard... i could log in at all...
<hatred_> bob2_ but this is about to become a distro war, so let's leave it there :)
<bob2_> hatred_: install kde. tell it to not use arts in kcontrol. drink beer.
<bob2_> yeah, fair enough
<giloth> now back to the question i originally came to ask :) i've been wanting to get involved with bash shell scripting, but didn't know if there was a howto located anywhere
<bob2_> giloth: tldp.org, advanced bash howto
<bob2_> also #bash
<Trilom> didnt work
<giloth> bob2_, thanks, but is there a beginner guide rather than a advanced one?
<dabaR> bob2_: we try installing apache on this ubuntu system, and we get an error, posted under hd420 on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<hatred_> giloth; the bootscripts in /etc/init.d/ provide a few examples.. there are numerous programs that are written in bash too.. file `which someprogram` is your friend
<ledh> cdubya ... done! now? =(
<bob2_> Trilom: the windows cd didn't work? then your bios settings are broken or the drive is damaged.
<monkievox> Trilom: wow. weird.
<bob2_> dabaR: I'd be using apache2
<Mostro>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<giloth> thank you hatred_
<Trilom> ok well ive been meaning to put my other drive in
<Mostro> can people see me now
<Trilom> one sec brb
<bob2_> dabaR: make the second line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache.postinst be "set -x"
<navarone> Trilom, and if that's the case you should get repair/new one before you need to reinstall windows...<s>
<bob2_> dabaR: then 'dpkg --confogure -a'
<bob2_> spelt corectly
<Mostro>  /msg nickserv identify YOURPASSWORD
<bob2_> ...
<dabaR> bob2_: why now that? Out of curiosity.
<Mostro>  /msg nickserv identify test
<bob2_> dabaR: why which bit?
<bob2_> Mostro: please?
<navarone> Mostro, AAre you asking for help with something?
<dabaR> bob2_: the change of the script.
<Mostro> yes, I forgot my password
<bob2_> dabaR: to force it to print wtf it's doing
<navarone> wb Mostro
<Mostro>  /msg nickserv identify pleaseletmein
<dabaR> bob2_: we will try apache2 first, perhaps.
<jl0gik> does anyone know how to run sudo inside a script?
<monkievox> :)
<chris86wm> hey guys, im interested in trying out fluxbox. how do i stop gnome and set fluxbox to start up?
<bob2_> jl0gik: to do what?
<jl0gik> iwconfig ath0 "xxx" then dhclient ath0 in one shot
<bob2_> chris86wm: install xephyr, run 'Xephyr :1 -ac&' in a terminal, then 'export DISPLAY=:1 ; fluxbox&'
<mr_daemon> Hello everyone
<bob2_> jl0gik: why not just setup /etc/network/interfaces correctly?
<jl0gik> <-- noob doesnt know
<Mostro> wb
* Goldfish throws mr_daemon a tall cool one.
<bob2_> jl0gik: that'll be a lot simpler
<mr_daemon> Since one update, I get tis in my logs over and over when I press the arrow keys and pageup page down, home delete insert etc: atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Lewix> I have a laptop , toshiba M40/M45 serie and  I've downloaded the iso dvd of ubuntu. when I boot there's things that loads up then my screen goes black. as well as the dvd screen as the install. I tried linux vga=771 with the live dvd because i want to be sure that it works before installing and I all seem to work till I got a erro message about xserver
<jl0gik> could you point me to a resource?
<mr_daemon> Any ideas? The forums were not particularily useful...
<mr_daemon> I just found people with my problem and no solution...
<fr500> if i manage to compile banshee succefully without messing everything around too much, how can i share the debs?
<fr500> i did them with checkinstall
<Lewix> I've been looking for a solution everywhere
<bob2_> jl0gik: man 5 interfaces
<navarone> mr_daemon, perhaps you have improper keyboard in use...i.e us vs uk or something like that...?
<bob2_> jl0gik: also /usr/share/doc/ifupdown
<mr_daemon> navarone: cf actually. Canadian French.
<bob2_> mr_daemon: anything in the bts?
<mr_daemon> bob2_: ... come again?
<navarone> ahh oui oui...lol
<Lewix> tu peux m'aider le canadien francais la
<bob2_> mr_daemon: have you looked in the bug tracking system?
<mr_daemon> lol coudonc, chu pas tu seul on dirait :P
<bob2_> fr500: banshee is in ubuntu.
<Lewix> someone helps!! please
<mr_daemon> bob2_: hmm, no, i will hold on.
<fr500> bob2_: but it's outdated
<cdubya> ledh, sorry
<Lewix> non je suis pas francais mais je parle francias
<Lewix> francais*
<bob2_> fr500: so rebuild he version from dapper
<bob2_> Lewix: enough
<navarone> mr_daemon, perhaps you don't have proper font set with accents and such...if your keyboard ampping includes them
<fr500> bob2_: i used mono from backports though
<Mostro> am I visible?
<bob2_> Mostro: no
<Mostro> I forgot my password
<Mostro> how do I recover
<fr33mind> I have sound in gdm and when I logged, I don't have sound anymore!  That was working this morning.
<ledh> thanks for
<dabaR> Mostro: you spend life in grief never recovering.
<dabaR> Mostro: no, not so, but, there is no way.
<Mostro> ok
<fr500> bob2_: so i should change my repos to daper and get mono and banshee from there>
<fr500> _
<mr_daemon> navarone: Actually, loadkeys cf is done properly, but I had the known bug in Gnome where I must change the shortcut key to change keyboard layout else i'm stuck with US. The rest was set during the installation.
<fr500> ?
<cdubya> ledh, go to Synaptic now....and click on search and type j2re
<Mostro> I will try a new nick then
<fr500> man this keyboard is killing me
<Mostro> is that what I have to do?
<Lewix> any idea ?
<navarone> Mostro...maybe all that typing msg to nickserv in public got your password nicked...<shrug>
<hatred_> argh.. can't install mplayer.. "mplayer-586: Depends: libxxf86dga1 but it is not going to be installed // Depends: libxxf86vm1 but it is not going to be installed".. what do i do about that?
<dabaR> fr33mind: post output of "amixer" in a terminal to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, please.
<hatred_> mplayer-k6 said the same thing
<ledh> cdubya ... nothing
<bob2_> fr500: get the backport people to do it then
<bob2_> hatred_: don't use a broken sources.list
<Mostro> sorry, I'm new to IRC
<bob2_> hatred_: ie paste it to #flood and we'll tell you what to get rid of
<Lewix> I have a laptop , toshiba M40/M45 serie and  I've downloaded the iso dvd of ubuntu. when I boot and type enter there's things that loads up then my screen goes black. as well with the dvd screen as with the install. I tried linux vga=771 with the live dvd because i want to be sure that it works before installing and I all seem to work till I got a erro message about xserver
<fr500> bob2_: kk
<hatred_> bob2_ its the one i got from source-o-matic
<navarone> mr_daemon, I salute you in your struggles...<s> (meaning I can't help)
<cdubya> ledh, sorry, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<bob2_> hatred_: I have no idea what that is, but it sounds like something a forums person would concoct
<mr_daemon> navarone: Well, thanks for trying anyways :)
<ledh> cdubya ... Hoary 5.04 i think
<dabaR> bob2_: seveas' sourceomatic, kinda sucks.
<fr33mind> dabaR, done
<fr33mind> dabaR, done #5543
<hatred_> bob2_ #flooded.. what should i change?
<cdubya> ledh, ok. go to Settings > Repositories and look for the one that says Hoary Binary
<cdubya> ledh, click once on it and click edit
<navarone> np mr_daemon
<mr_daemon> sudo update-rc.d -f hotkey-setup remove
<bob2_> hatred_: didn't you say you were using warty?
<mr_daemon> That should fix my problem according to people.
<mr_daemon> What bothers me is that hotkey-setup basically just sources a file, for laptop key support...
<hatred_> bob2_ one can't update from one release to another with ubuntu?
<mr_daemon> Well, if it *is* what I think it is.
<cdubya> ledh, you'll probably see a CD one listed first, then possibly an Ubuntu 5.04 source one, then a binary one
<navarone> Mostro...keep the door closed...theres a draft
<bob2_> hatred_: of course you can
<bob2_> hatred_: if you update through each release
<ledh> cdubya ... now? i clicked EDIT
<hatred_> bob2_ i'd like to be using recent software.. is there a better way to do it than just using recent repositories?
<black> hii all
<mr_daemon> Yup no longer getting the error message. hotkey-setup was the culprit :) Case Closed.
<dabaR> fr33mind: thats a big one. Dunno, ask crimsun, when you see him, or try alsamixer in a terminal, and try muting some things, use m to mute unmute. pcm and master must be unmuted for sure.
<bob2_> hatred_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<dabaR> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<black> i have some proble here :(
<cdubya> in the sections area, add the word multiverse at the end, then ok and ok
<mr_daemon> bob2_: Thanks for reminding me to look at the bugzilla.
<black> i already install php,apache, and mysql
<bob2_> mr_daemon: fixed?
<chalcedony> okies.. now how do i find abiword to get it with apt get?
<black> but i can't connect my php with sql
<cdubya> ledh, then click Reload on the main synaptic window
<black> can any body pleaseee help :d
<bob2_> chalcedony: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<hatred_> bob2_ but what if I don't have the bandwidth to update _everying_, and just want mplayer?
<cdubya> ledh, and click on search again and run a search for j2re
<bob2_> black: you don't seem to have asked a question yet
<hatred_> bob2_ dialup is greatly limiting to my options :/
<mr_daemon> bob2_: Yep, hotkey-setup was the culprit. I have no clue why as this usually loads laptop keys configurations.
<Rev-Marc> how do I get flash to install ?
<navarone> hatred are you on dial up at home as well or just your friend on dial up?
<mr_daemon> bob2_: And it basically sources a file and loads a the sony vaio junk if needed... oh well.
<black> my question is how to configure my php so it can't use mysql syntax
<bob2_> Rev-Marc: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hatred_> navarone just my friend.. its too hot here at the moment to go outside though
<ledh> cdubya ... nothing---
<cdubya> ledh, hmm.
<bob2_> black: what does "can't use mysql syntax" mean?
<ledh> cdubya ... can i just go back to WinX? xDDD
<Rev-Marc> I tried that and it keeps giving errors?
<ledh> cdubya ... this is too complicated for me -.-U
<jl0gik> what is a good MP3 manager i like to rip cd's to my comp
<bob2_> Rev-Marc: which none of use can see?  paste them to #flood
<cdubya> ledh, sorry to hear that.
<bob2_> jl0gik: I quite like abcde.
<C-is-for-cookie> can people see me?
<cdubya> ledh, there's great support for it.....
<black> yes, when i use syntax "mysql_connect" in my php script
<black> it show error like this "Call to undefined funtion: mysql_connect()"
<ledh> cdubya ... i know... and you are helping me with some of it... i just don't get it why i can't install the JAVA thing!
<navarone> hatred> I don't know if anyone has a iso available with software from repos...but if you could find them or packages yourself you could burn them to cd and your friend could add them as cd source
<bob2_> black: so you mean "How do I configure php to use the mysql module?"?  installing it should be enough.
<cdubya> ledh, we can try another way if you want
<ledh> cdubya ... i just want to download music... is that too much to ask? =(
<C-is-for-cookie> am i visible now?
<cdubya> ledh, no
<ledh> cdubya ... xDDD sure! tell me
<hatred_> navarone seems like a massive hassle just to install something that can play videos unlike totem
<ledh> cdubya ... n_n
<black> yes that is what i meand :D
<bob2_> hatred_: so use xine or something that's in warty
<cdubya> ledh, applications > accessories > terminal
<bob2_> C-is-for-cookie: obviously
<ledh> cdubya, done
<black> i already install it but it isn't working :d
<MWettendorff> anyone here that can help a n00b with updating his x-chat to 2.6.0???
<C-is-for-cookie> bob2_
<bob2_> black: and you're using php4?
<cdubya> ledh, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hatred_> bob2_ well i'm trying to install mplayer, but everyone's telling me I have to update the whole system through two releases to install it
<black> yes
<fr33mind> I have sound in gdm and when I logged, I don't have sound anymore!  That was working this morning.
<bob2_> hatred_: no one is saying that
<black> i am using php4
<navarone> C-is-for-cookie, I sense a theme running...you aren't Biscuitian-warhe as well are you...? lol
<C-is-for-cookie> how do I direct an answer to you, the way you have to me
<bob2_> hatred_: if you really want mplayer, you will have to jump through some hoops, yes.
<ledh> cdubya, done
<hatred_> bob2_ that's what you told me about 5 mins ago.. is there no other way to install it?
<cdubya> ledh, do you see how some of the lines have a # at the beginning?
<bob2_> hatred_: I did not say that at all
<bob2_> C-is-for-cookie: type my name
<ledh> cdubya, yup
<C-is-for-cookie> bob2_
<navarone> C-is-for-cookie, if you mean ahving your nick light up line you just type persons nick to have them see it highlighted
<hatred_> bob2_ then what do i need to do to install mplayer?
<bob2_> black: what does 'dpkg -l php4-mysql | tail -n1' print out?
<cdubya> ledh, they're commented out at that point - untouched by apt
<bob2_> hatred_: jump through many hoops
<hatred_> bob2_ why is it so hard in ubuntu?
<cdubya> ledh, so we can enable what you need here
<bob2_> hatred_: oh, stop it
<MWettendorff> anyone here that can help a n00b with updating his x-chat to 2.6.0???
<bob2_> hatred_: it's hard in warty ecause mplayer wasn't in warty
<C-is-for-cookie> navarone, so did this appear highlighted to you then?
<navarone> hatred> if you prefer gentoo you should be used to finetuning from what i hear
<ledh> cdubya, o.k
<bob2_> hatred_: if you were on hoary or breezy or dapper, you'd be drink beer from a pot plant by now
<hatred_> bob2_ so why can't I install it from a more recent repository?
<navarone> C-is-for-cookie, yes
<cdubya> ledh, do you have a line like this:
<fr33mind> Heu, it's only GNOME sounds event my problem... gxine have sound.
<black> is says "No packages found matching php4-mysql"
<cdubya> ledh, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<C-is-for-cookie> navarone, thank you
<cdubya> ledh, except sub hoary for breezy
<bob2_> black: uh, then install the php4 mysql support package, php4-mysql
<hatred_> navarone, gentoo doesn't have this particular problem because its not a binary distro.
<bob2_> hatred_: really? gentoo 2004.1 can install mplayer from the most recent release?
<black> how can't i install it ?
<black> :D
<bob2_> hatred_: http://www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/1/tutorial-25783.html
<black> i'm sorry, because i am a newbie in linux
<bob2_> black: what's your native language?
<hatred_> bob2_ yep
<ledh> cdubya, yup
<navarone> hatred> i simply state that gentoo takes patience and time under the hood...so it should not be taxing on you getting ubuntu in order
<Madpilot> black: have you read the Ubuntu wiki's Apache/MySQL/PHP page yet?
<hatred_> bob2_ it might pull in a couple of other more recent libraries, but that's fine.. it doesn't say you just can't do it
<sapaki> hi people
<cdubya> ledh, you want to just copy all of that file, and throw it in the pastebin, then I'll change what you need and repaste it for you to copy back and save....? it may be easier....
<hatred_> navarone i find gentoo 100x easier to use than ubuntu.. i find myself constantly struggling to do the simplest things in ubuntu all the time :/
<bob2_> hatred_: apt should theoretically do the same, presumably you hit a bug in ubuntu, or the person who owns the system installed something broken in the past
<cdubya> ledh, course, you wouldn't learn anything that way....
<hatred_> bob2_ this was installed this morning
<black> not yet
<ledh> cdubya, you are the best man!
<ledh> cdubya, i need a tutor! hahahaha!!
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> I can't say I'm that....but I'll try to help.
<MWettendorff> anyone here that can help a n00b with updating his x-chat to 2.6.0???
<Madpilot> black: this will take you thru a complete install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ledh> cdubya, well... you're helping me... period! n_n
<sapaki> does anybody know if ubuntu has I450 printer drivers
<navarone> hatred> i find people have specific needs and ways of doing things. CLI for folks who like dealing with letters and syntax and gui for visually inclined
<cdubya> ledh, just paste it in the pastebin and let me know when you've got it there
<black> where can i read the Ubuntu wiki's Apache/MySQL/php page
<black> ?
<hatred_> bob2_ this is literally default install +gcc-3.4+custom kernel+xmms so far.. totem says it doesn't know what xvid or mp3 is so i'm trying to install something that actually works
<ledh> cdubya, well... you mean... copy it?
<Madpilot> black: I just gave you the URL above....
<covrigel> for some reason windows does not show up automatically with grub in the bootup, how do i add windows to it?
<cdubya> ledh, yep, select all, copy, then paste in the pastebin....
<Trackilizer> Hey guys need your help.
<cdubya> ledh, name the paste so that I know it's yours.....
<Trackilizer> I have this old 256MB MP3 player and would like to use it again.
<bob2_> hatred_: totem is of no use.  install gxine
<covrigel> anyone have any ideas?
<Trackilizer> How ever i would like to format it first.
<bob2_> black: what is your native language, out of interest?
<bob2_> black: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ledh> cdubya, done... i think... -.-U
<Trackilizer> I tried doing that using gparted but all i can do with that is unmount the stick.
<cdubya> ledh, hang on....
<hatred_> bob2_ gxine requires libgtk2.0-0 and libfixes3 which apt refuses to install
<Madpilot> black: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Trackilizer> So, how would i format it in FAT16?
<hatred_> bob2_ so same problem as mplayer
<ledh> cdubya, hmmm
<bob2_> hatred_: entire error to #flood, including your apt line
<ledh> cdubya, pastebin? x_x
<C-is-for-cookie> the only thing I will use xchat for, for now at least, is for this group, so is there some way to automate logging in, so I don't have to type my password, or is it all by design
<bob2_> Trackilizer: I'd be very careful
<cdubya> ledh, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<MWettendorff> anyone here that can help a n00b with updating his x-chat to 2.6.0???
<bob2_> MWettendorff: why do you care?
<ledh> cdubya, n_n
<bob2_> !+info xchat breezy
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<bob2_> !+info xchat dapper
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.6.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 247 kB, Installed size: 696 kB
<black> my native language is indonesia
<MWettendorff> bob2: becous i want the newest version
<bob2_> hatred_: and the output of 'apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0'
<Trackilizer> I need to format it because it shows only 211MB of Free space instead of the full 256.
<bob2_> MWettendorff: that's not a very convincing reason
<cdubya> heh
<bob2_> MWettendorff: if you have an actual reason to need it, it's in dapper
<ledh> cdubya, done... i guess
<ledh> xDDDDDDDD
<smoet> 2.6.0 is in the backports
<bob2_> if not, welcome to pointlesly compiling software
<cdubya> ledh, k, hang on
<bob2_> yay backports
<hatred_> bob2_ the part i'm having the most trouble understanding is why apt refuses to install the dependencies it knows these packages need...
<black> why when i use this command "sudo apt-get install php4-mysql"
<MWettendorff> bob2: true.. but im only telling the truth
<black> it said "can't find packages"
<bob2_> hatred_: 'ls /etc/apt'
<bob2_> black: perhaps because you didn't configure apt to look at universe?
<Trackilizer> bob2_, so would you happen to know how to format a stick into FAT16?
<bob2_> black: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cmug> Anyone know how to Install Ubuntu 5.10 with no X, but with framebuffer (?) so I can use Graphical WWW from CLI (links2 -g)
<Madpilot> black: you probably don't have the Universe repository enabled - the link that bob2_ gave you will tell you how to do that
<bob2_> Trackilizer: I wouldn't
<bob2_> Trackilizer: some devices cannot handle filesystems that aren't made by windows
<bob2_> tho I have no idea why
<C-is-for-cookie> could the length of my nick make it harder for people to want to talk to me?
<bob2_> cmug: intall in server mode
<bob2_> cmug: or just remove X later
<bob2_> C-is-for-cookie: it's annoying, yes, but not a big deal
<cmug> bob2_, i am that far. the framebuffer boggles my brain
<bob2_> C-is-for-cookie: I just type C<tab> and it completes the rest for me
<hatred_> Trackilizer mkfs.msdos ?
<kacike> hello! Does anyone know how do I make Beagle daemon to start with the Gnome session?
<Trackilizer> Well, i could copy and remove stuff onto the player without any problems, only it shows 211MB of free space.
<C-is-for-cookie> I will change it then
<cdubya> ledh, go to the pastebin again.....select the text I posted, copy and paste it into that sources.list file that hopefully is still open.......
<Trackilizer> hatred_, i don't even know what you mean there.
<hatred_> Trackilizer mkfs.msdos formats a partition to fat16 or fat12 iirc
<Trackilizer> So it's an app?
<hatred_> Trackilizer its a program
<Trackilizer> Should i do "apt-get install mkfs.msdos" ??
<MWettendorff> bob2: dapper?? you lost me there
<ledh> cdubya, done
<bob2_> MWettendorff: nevermind then
<bob2_> Trackilizer: mkfs -t msdos /dev/whatever
<cdubya> ledh, you still got a terminal window open?
<Trackilizer> Oh! thanks for that
<hatred_> Trackilizer its already on my system, and I only installed this morning, so should be there already. you can only run it as root i suspect
<black> i am sorry, but i can only use command line
<ledh> yup
<Goldfish> I am trying to install lame. I find it listed on http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/sound/lame in the multiverse. However, apt-get won't install it. What is multiverse?
<black> because my vga card is not support for GUI
<Goldfish> Do I need to add something to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bob2_> Goldfish: a repository section you need to add
<MWettendorff> bob2: thanks then..
<cdubya> ledh, sudo apt-get update
<bob2_> Goldfish: yes, wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<capn> am I visible
<bob2_> no
<kayde> i have same prob ppl that remember
<cdubya> heh
<fr500> do you know if banshee supports ipod video?
<Trackilizer> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Trackilizer> mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - msdos
<Trackilizer> That's what i get.
<bob2_> and the ecommand line you ran was...
<Trackilizer> mkfs -t msdos /dev/sdb1
<cmug> DirectFB anyone?
<bob2_> I think I had some directfb in my tea this morning
<bob2_> or was there a question to follow that?
<ledh> cdubya, done
<cdubya> ledh, k. you want to use synaptic or just do it in terminal?
<abarbaccia> hey all - whats the recommended app to open chm files?
<cmug> bob2_, addition to my previous :)
<ledh> cdubya, let's do it the easy way for you... n_n
<bob2_> abarbaccia: windows
<bob2_> abarbaccia: failing that, xchm
<cdubya> ledh, sudo apt-get install j2re
<abarbaccia> ahhahaa - thanks bob2_
<Trackilizer> bob2_ i assume you don't know what i should do?
<ledh> cdubya, couldn't find package
* cdubya wasn't sure that was the install package's name....
<cdubya> ledh, go to synaptic again.....
<ledh> cdubya, okis
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bob2_> Trackilizer: I don't know how 'mkfs -t msdos /dev/whatever' could produce that error
<bob2_> it works perfectly for me
<bob2_> Trackilizer: do you have dosfstools installed?
<ledh> cdubya, i bet is not gonna work... hahaha!!
<coz> hello all
<cdubya> ledh, heh
<Trackilizer> No
<bob2_> ah
<coz> IK guys I am bored give names of apps that will convinve me not to go back to windows
<ledh> cdubya, can i just hit the screen? xDD
<Madpilot> ledh: java info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Trackilizer> Sorry!
<Trackilizer> I do have it
<cdubya> ledh, sure, or check Settings > Repositories.
<ted> coz: amarok
<chaumurky> coz: why?
<coz> tried that
<Madpilot> coz: Scribus
<coz> scrubus tried that too
<ledh> cdubya, done
<coz> chaumurky i am bored
<cdubya> ledh, and under the Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Binary section please tell me that it says Universe and non-free multiverse.....
<chaumurky> give me a Windows application provided in the base install that would make me go back...
<Madpilot> chaumurky: damn good point! :)
<chaumurky> ;-)
<coz> camtsia studio
<ledh> cdubya, i think so
<coz> adobe photoshop
<coz> painter ix
<chaumurky> do they incluse that now??
<cdubya> ledh, heh, package name is j2re1.4....left off that last part....;)
<coz> no but neither is scribus included in ubuntu
<cdubya> ledh, click on search and then type in j2re
<coz> nor blender etc
<chaumurky> free in repositories though. Is Photoshop?
<Madpilot> coz: it's a fair bit easier to (legally) get Scribus for Ubuntu than it is to get Photoshop for Win...
<coz> no but is is best
<ledh> cdubya, nothing
<ledh> T.T
<chaumurky> ahh,,,best. right...
<cdubya> ledh, wow.
<coz> true but I am still bored!!
<hatred_> on a completely different note, how do i stop ubuntu overwriting my grub conf when it finds a new kernel?
<coz> theres one
<coz>  I tried that istanbul destop recorder yuk!
<ledh> cdubya, I know... my pc is f***ed up
<ledh> xDDD
<coz> to much symlinking
<covrigel> i've tried to apt-get install eterm but it says Couldn't find package eterm
<coz> why doesn't he fix that?
<paulproteus|lapt> coz: Oh, really?  I was hoping istanbul was good.
<bob2_> covrigel: did you configure apt to know about universe?
<Knowerrors> Can anyone tell me how to use the kubutu 5.10 cd to downgrade from kde 3.5 to kde 3.4.3?
<covrigel> bob2_,  how do i do that
<coz> no it doesn't relaly work that well unless you know how to symlink and link etc
<bob2_> Knowerrors: #kubuntu, but unlikely to be simple
<ledh> cdubya, I don't get it... i've just installed this OS 2 days ago... and is making me go crazy!
<coz> it records bu playback is a near impossible
<bob2_> covrigel: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Knowerrors> bob2_: asked there, nobody knows
<covrigel> bob2_, im sorry I am new at apt
<cdubya> ledh, and you did the sudo apt-get update?
<covrigel> bob2_, thnx
<coz> what's u[p  ledh
<ledh> cdubya, yup
<cdubya> ledh, did it try to download a bunch of new list files?
<ledh> cdubya, yup
<bob2_> Knowerrors: probably easier to reinstall
<paulproteus|lapt> coz: Oh, okay.  I was already expecting to have to transcode.
<cdubya> ledh, did you see anything about multiverse as it ran across the terminal?
<ledh> coz, i can't seem to install the freaking java package!! o.o
<Knowerrors> bob2_: yeah, thats what they said, but in my case no
<ledh> cdubya, let me check
<coz> no but I am not good at symlinking so....
<bob2_> Knowerrors: why do you want to downgrade?
<hd420> test
<AIV> msg nickserv register <icantgetin>
<Knowerrors> because kde 3.5 is still buggy, 3.4.3 was fine, I thought it was ready but its not
<coz> Oh ok ledh you want me to walk you through better yet
<cdubya> ledh, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<chaumurky> hd420:ack
<coz> I can get a url for you
<coz> hold on
<ledh> cdubya, just one line
<cdubya> ledh, k
<ledh> cdubya, ok
<ledh> cdubya, this is what i got... :Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ledh> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ledh> is only available from another source
<ledh> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<coz> here you go ledg    http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#fixsound
<coz> scroll down if you haveproblems let meknow
<covrigel> bob2_, how do i use the deb command, because its not avaliable
<cdubya> ledh, ah. forgot you were on hoary.
<coz> Oh hoary!!
<ledh> cdubya, -____________-
<coz> forget that although that url might help
<bob2_> covrigel: there is no 'deb' command
<coz> bob2 what are you trying to do?
<bob2_> coz: ...
<chaumurky> ledh: follow the instrtuctions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702
<merly> I finally successfully set up Xubuntu. :v)
<chaumurky> for java 1.5
<ledh> x_x
<ledh> x_x
<ledh> x_x
<La_PaRCa> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<merly> linux newbie here, but i've tried about 8 different distros in the past week
<ledh> xDDD
<saik0> How would I go about deleteing all the files unpacked from a tar. they got thrown around in /usr and /bin etc etc
<MasterTsunami> o-o
<ledh> welcome home Merly!
<ledh> join me!
<ledh> xDD
<merly> and, i hate to be a cliche, but i can't get over how fast everything is
<AIV> what is the url to the unofficial users guide
<coz> bob2 you still there?
<merly> i have a p3 700 mhz. wow!
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<chaumurky> saik) did untaring do that?
<paulproteus|lapt> merly: What graphics card do you have?
<merly> so guess which distro will be installed on my turion 64 laptop
<paulproteus|lapt> merly: Gentoo? ;)
<merly> paulprot- i don't know.
<merly> it's old
<merly> paul  - gentoo is gone
<paulproteus|lapt> merly: Even better. :)
<cdubya> ledh, can you sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5     ?
<merly> paul- "delete partitoin"
<merly> hee hee
<paulproteus|lapt> merly++ :)
<merly> ubuntu got the same treatment back before the network worked
<merly> not sure why it didn't.... even this time, upon first boot, it didn't work. then i typed "modprobe tulip". I'm told that is a session-only thing
<merly> but i'm not complaining.
<merly> i'll be sad if it doesn't come back again. :v)
<bob2_> coz: indeed
<coz> so what is up with the no deb command/
<merly> the only thing i would change, is xubuntu documentation doesn't tell you what to do if you don't install gdm or kdm
<ledh> cdubya, nothing...
<merly> i mean
<merly> no
<merly> whatever the boot loader is
<paulproteus|lapt> merly: Grub, you mean?
<ledh> cdubya, i think i'm gonna HANG myself!
<merly> paul
<bob2_> coz: what?
<bob2_> I was helping someone else
<coz> nevermind!!
<frogzoo> well, ledh, that would probably be a career limiting move :p
<ledh> frogzoo I know! xDD
<merly> paul maybe - the login manager i mean
<cdubya> ledh, well, you're probably better served building the .deb and then installing that. You wanna give that a try?
<_jason> ledh, nah don't do that
<merly> not grub
<AIV> I created a desktop launcher on my desktop, how would I change the icon?
<Dr_Willis> Successfull Suicide  - looks bad on a resume.
<ledh> cdubya, 0.0
<Dr_Willis> AIV,  right click on it and seect the properties I think.. :p
<merly> now i will forge into the crazy scary world of wireless
<AIV> I tried that
<chaumurky> ledh: trust me, follow the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702
<AIV> I was thinking maybe it was like wndows
<AIV> it has whats called "emblems"
<coz> ledh you can go to sun site download the jre.5.0.update5
<ledh> i'm tired! -.-
<cdubya> ledh, I've done it a couple of times....it's really not all that bad as long as you can find the packages you need for fakeroot and all
<frogzoo> merly: if youe on breezy, wireless just works pretty much
<Dr_Willis> Emblems are special icons that go OVER the normal icon.
<_jason> AIV, basic -> select custom icon (on bottom)
<covrigel> bob2_,  do you know any guides that show how to install E17?
<AIV> I found it
<AIV> thank you, _jason
<bob2_> covrigel: www.enlightenment.org
<ledh> i'll better tell a close friend that gave me the cd to do it for me...
<cdubya> ledh, k
<covrigel> bob2_,  its down
<ledh> this is really getting to my nerves.. and is making me SWEAT!
<ledh> xDDD
<cdubya> heh
<frogzoo> all the E17 screenies Ive seen so far are damn ugly
<Dr_Willis> covrigel,  i saw a script the other day that downloade/installed the latest e17 cvs
<ledh> do you??...
<merly> frogzoo - not "works" when its belkin with broadcom craziness
<coz> I Eat spumoni
<Dr_Willis> covrigel,  and it Crashed every 5 min.
<merly> but i've heard good stories about ndiswrapper
<ledh> xDD
<frogzoo> merly: :(
<covrigel> Dr_Willis, what do you suggest
<cdubya> ledh, I didn't have any issues with java on breezy...so....
<n00bix> hi.
<Dr_Willis> covrigel,  crashing every hr  :P
<ledh> i had a problem with breezy... the keyboard wouldn't work at all...
<n00bix> need some help! Can someone help me set up adsl?
<coz> True ledh, I do wnloaded sun java from their site and it works fine on ubntu breezy
<Dr_Willis> covrigel,  easy_e17.sh - was the name of the script i found on the ubuntu forums.
<cdubya> yeah, what coz said....P
<covrigel> Dr_Willis, i tried it and it wouldn't install i got error
<cdubya> :P
<Mabus06> Is there a way to find out what kind of router you're connected to wirelessly?
<ledh> couldn't type a thing!
<cdubya> ledh, heh
<Dr_Willis> covrigel,  then fix it :P it worked for me.
<chaumurky> from CVS: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17
<hatred_> Mabus06 nmap may be able to tell you if the web configurator doesn't
<alxjvr> hello, how do i intall firefox 1.5 on kubuntu 5.10? adept doesn't seem to have any package for it. and the source from mozilla complains of some missing libraries
<frogzoo> n00bix: 'sudo pppoeconf'
<covrigel> Dr_Willis, can i PM you after i try the script and see if you can help me fix it?
<chaumurky> there are several E17 HOWTOS on the forums
<covrigel> chaumurky, i couldn't get any of them to work
<frogzoo> Mabus06: get the vendor prefix off the mac will give you brand
<Dr_Willis> covrigel,  i proberly wont be able to help. the thing was a total no brainer.. however i DID have to tell it to not make one thing.. i forget what..
<n00bix> frogzoo just says: sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu.example.com via gethostbyname()
<chaumurky> really? that's unfortunate.
<Mabus06> frogzoo,  hatred_, kinda OT but is there an XP equivalent that I can use on my other machine
<kayde> ok guys, i am runniong ubuntu 5.04 and i use a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vidio card and i have funny red lines across bottom of screen...
<covrigel> I am going to try again and then I'll ask for help if it doesn't work
<frogzoo> n00bix: sry, just try 'pppoeconf'
<kayde> **NOT RED**
<covrigel> i did it on a VM
<cdubya> ledh, sorry about your troubles...
<ledh> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT PPL!
<ledh> nop...
<hatred_> Mabus06 not that i know of.. you could install nmap in cygwin if you can't find a windows port of it
<Dr_Willis> covrigel,   easy_e17.sh -i --skip=emotion,eclair
<kayde> ok guys, i am runniong ubuntu 5.04 and i use a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vidio card and i have funny lines across bottom of screen......anyone know bout it?
<chaumurky> not recommended to go FF1.5. breaks plugind/media support I hear...
<cdubya> ledh, it prolly would work using the fakeroot route.
<ledh> thank YOU for trying to help me with it
<covrigel> Dr_Willis, yeah just like in that guide
<Mabus06> how do you find the mac address of what router you're connected to, whether that be on ubuntu or windows?
<kayde> frogzoo, ive still got the lines at botom of screen :(
<n00bix> frogzoo no, sudo pppoeconf is doing something ... just took longer. For some reason, I can't use access dialup connection unless the adsl modem is switched off.
<frogzoo> kayde: 1st things 1st - upgrade 2 breezy
<Dr_Willis> kayde,  been working on that for a few days eh?
<ledh> one more shot...
<coz> yeh the fakroot is neccessary for sun java
<ledh> tell me what to do
<covrigel> Dr_Willis, I didnt have everything turned on in the APT_GET now i do, maybe that makes a difference
<ledh> -.-
<cdubya> ledh, attaboy
<kayde> Dr_Willis, more like weeks
<kayde> frogzoo, how do i get?
<n00bix> frogzoo again, it didn't do anything. Just complained it could find a providor.
<ledh> BREEZY hates me! 0
<cdubya> ledh, you have a decent net connection?
<covrigel> Dr_Willis, does enlightenment R16 have shadows?
<chaumurky> ledh: what errors are you getting
<ledh> xDDD
<ledh> sure
<cdubya> ledh, you're gonna have to pull down sun's java
<ledh> keyboard didn't work at all
<ledh> how?
<cdubya> ledh, https://jsecom16d.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=703C9DE3E0803B1292A074B70F955636
<frogzoo> !tell kayde about upgrade
<kayde> yea!
<chaumurky> lol
<theCore> how do we install dapper without the framebuffer ?
<AIV> what is the best text editor for Ubuntu
<frogzoo> kayde, BE SURE to install meta packages ubuntu-base & ubuntu-desktop _before_ you upgrade
<cdubya> ledh, click on accept, then on the linux self-extracting....the .bin file, not the rpm.bin file
<frogzoo> AIV: emacs or vi
<chaumurky> AIV: notepad
<AIV> like if I want to learn PHP, what is a good text editor to start with
<chaumurky> in wine
<kayde> frogzoo, erm meta?
<chaumurky> sorry...
<frogzoo> AIv emacs probly has a php mode - it does for most things
<coz> nature calls be right back
<hatred_> AIV; nano ;)
<frogzoo> kayde: just 2 packages - install them - then go read the upgrade docs
<AIV> does eMacs come installed on Ubuntu by default
<chaumurky> ledh: you there
<AIV> or do I have to load it
<chaumurky> ?
<ledh> cdubya, done!
<kayde> frogzoo, ok
<frogzoo> AIV: nope
<ledh> downloading now
<cdubya> ledh, you got it?
<cdubya> k
<AIV> ok, will look for it
<black> at last i can download the packages :D
<black> thanx all
<black> :)
<cdubya> ledh, in the meantime........ sudo apt-get install fakeroot  java-package java-common
<ledh> cdubya, 4mins and its done
<frogzoo> black: bills in the mail - your prompt payment would be much appreciated ;)
<saik0> How would I go about deleteing all the files unpacked from a tar. they got thrown around in /usr and /bin /etc etc.
<alxjvr> hey, in what package is autoconf , buildconf contained?
<Dr_Willis> saik0,  Ewww.
<Sneaky_Bastard> saik0: no mechanism for what you ask exists
<cdubya> Dr_Willis, heh
<hatred_> saik0; did you pass -v so you get the list? if so, xargs rm and paste it.. if not you'll have to unpack it somewhere else and use find to go through the list and remove the erroneous files
<chaumurky> you have to look at the relative paths and do it manually.
<Sneaky_Bastard> I would search for everything with a modified-time or create-time since you you unpacked
<hatred_> saik0; you'll get breakage if it overwrote anything though
<Dr_Willis> guess ya could unpack them again to a differnet dir.. and write a script to look for the files.
<ledh> 45%
<cdubya> ledh, yeah it's a chunk
<saik0> hatred_, i used tar tf foo.tar > file.lst and got a list of files
<Sneaky_Bastard> it is way too late now, but you should have untarballed to a safe folder first
<Sneaky_Bastard> adn then seen what it  over-writes
<chaumurky> cdubya's got the right idea ledh. It'll work.
<frogzoo> hatred_: just do tar -tf to get the list again - tar -tf x.tar | xargs rm should do it
<ledh> cdubya, done with the fakeroot thingy
<cdubya> ledh, k
<chaumurky> nice frogzoo
<cdubya> ledh, now we wait till you get that file down
<hatred_> frogzoo yeah that'll work.. i don't mess with tar enough to remember all of its capabilities off the top of my head ;)
<ledh> 75%
<saik0> frogzoo, ahh xargs rocks =)
<AIV> obviously I can start emacs from a terminal window
<merly> where is my "desktop"?
<cdubya> ledh, are you counting it down...heh
<AIV> but how can I create a shortvut to it
<cdubya> merly, ~/Desktop
<AIV> a launcher\
<ledh> cdubya, yup... i don't have anything else to do! n_n
<cdubya> ledh, heh
<ledh> 91%
<merly> cdup - what is ~ / short for ?
<cdubya> your home
<ledh> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE!!!!
<ledh> n0n
<chaumurky> /home/<username/
<cdubya> ledh, sweet
<cdubya> ledh, you ready?
<ledh> o.o
<chaumurky> :-)
<ledh> >.< am i?
<cdubya> heh
<ledh> >.>
<ledh> <.<
<cdubya> where did the file download to?
<ledh> i dunno! >-<
<cdubya> heh
<chaumurky> c'mon guys, where's the gold!!
<ledh> desktop
<cdubya> ledh, copy the filename
<kayde> frogzoo, how do i find  Open up Synaptic Package Manager??
<ledh> ok
<ledh> cdubya, done
<coz> you have three ohter things to install along with the java package
<ledh> 0.0
<cdubya> ledh, fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin     select the part from jre-1_5....and paste in your filename....
<chaumurky> done coz - I think
<ledh> say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!
<cdubya> ledh, cd ~/Desktop
<coz> well if you do this
<coz> sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<cdubya> coz, he already did
<coz> oh sorry
<cdubya> ledh, did you cd to the Desktop
<ledh> i'm there...
<ledh> now?
<cdubya> ledh, k... fakeroot make-jpkg the_sun_filename_you_just_waited_forever_on
<cdubya> heh
<ledh> xDDD
<kayde> frogzoo, how do i find  Open up Synaptic Package Manager??
<alxjvr> hey, in what package is autoconf , buildconf contained?
<ledh> and i have to say YES... right?
<cdubya> yep
<cdubya> ledh, are you scared....
<cdubya> heh
<coz> yeah this is the scary part
<chaumurky> lol!
<ledh> o.o
<Madpilot> kayde: System menu -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Mngr
<ledh> i don't have to read all that agreement... right?
<cdubya> nope
<chaumurky> lorl!!
<coz> no
<Madpilot> kayde:  and when it asks for a password, use your regular user's pw
<ledh> something is inflating/creating...
<ledh> i think it's gonna blow!!
<cdubya> ledh, heh
<ledh> >.<
<chaumurky> nice..
<coz>  forgive me for butting in every now and then I am bored!!!
<cdubya> ledh, you'll have a .deb when you're finished on the desktop
<ledh> you're welcome man!
<ledh> hop in!
<coz> all done ledh??????
<frogzoo> kayde: system -> administration -> synaptic
<chaumurky> to see the deb you can type   ls
<cdubya> ledh, when that finishes, you'll want to do a sudo dpkg -i the_filename_of_the_new_deb_file
<cdubya> we can hardly wait....
<cdubya> cmon ledh, quit holding out
<coz> the easy way is to dpkg -i jre then hit tab then enter
<ledh> baby steps ppl... please!
<ledh> >.<
<cdubya> I think his machine is smoking
<cdubya> heh
<chaumurky> coz's idea does an "autocomplete"
<ledh> trust me!
<ledh> xDDD
<chaumurky> saves typing it all over and over
<coz> yess it saves much time and many typing errors
<wanglei1123> is there somebody can answer me my question?
<chaumurky> ask
<vr^666> does anyone know where the hell i can get BMP eq presets !?
<coz> what is your question wangleill23
<_jason> wanglei1123, hrmm maybe, what is it! :D
<wanglei1123> what is the hardware scan program of ubuntu
<hatred_> wanglei1123 lspci ?
<coz> oooo got me on that one!
<cdubya> ledh, did it finish the jpkg
<coz> ther you go
<_jason> wanglei1123, try sudo lshw
<coz> i knew that , Yeah
<black> exit
<wanglei1123> ok
<paueas> anyone in here a mac user?
<ledh> wait
<ledh> ok...
<chaumurky> wwaaaaiitiinnnggggg....
<coz> I am definately not the one to assk about mac
<cdubya> paueas, been accused a few times
<cdubya> heh
<ledh> now the .deb file is finished
<kraehe> moin
<paueas> cdubya, any chance you can help out with running x11 on a mac with osx tiger?
* _jason claps for ledh :D
<cdubya> ledh, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ledh> n_n
<cdubya> paueas, what's the deal?
<coz> wow ledhYo have to tell ubuntu to use sun java
* cdubya dances a jig for ledh
<kraehe> any suggestion for a gnome utility to display loadavg and other statistics in the panel (next to the clock or trashcan) ?
<hatred_> kraehe system monitor does that..
<paueas> cdubya, well i just don't get what needs to be done to make this work on the mac.. i need openoffice.org to work so i need x11 and i installed x11 user pacakge but it still seems something is missing?
<dooglus> what is the default value in /proc/sys/vm/swappiness ?
<coz> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<cdubya> paueas, NeoOffice.
<cdubya> Same build, OS native
<ledh> i mean.. UBUNTU... Linux for human beings?!?!?! I don't think so! o. I0m one of then and i can't use it! xDDD
<wanglei1123> i mean , when you start to install ubuntu , how its initrd scan the hardwave and recognize it , such scsi devices and NICs , what is the script can do that ?
<kraehe> hatred_: whats the package name for it ? (or if its installed by default, how to enable it) ?
<cdubya> ledh, heh
<Nyctea> hi, how long do it take for installation of 510?
<wanglei1123> my question is  , when you start to install ubuntu , how its initrd scan the hardwave and recognize it , such scsi devices and NICs , what is the script can do that ?
<coz> ledh did you tell ubuntu to use the sun java?
<ledh> o.o
<ledh> how?
<ledh> xD
<hatred_> kraehe it came with my install..
<Madpilot> Nyctea: less time that XP Pro takes to install ;)
<cdubya> paueas, it would be easier if you're struggling and you have decent hardware
<ledh> UBUNTU: USE JAVA NOW!
<ledh> o.o
<chaumurky> ledh: only because you want to install a newer version than Hoary provides. In Breezy, it's a piece of cake
<coz> sudo update-alternative --config java
<cdubya> ledh,
<paueas> cdubya, but it isn't.. because i need the support for openoffice.org 2.0 and their file types
<coz> alternatives
<coz> sorry
<Nyctea> madpilot: hi it's you again. Thanks for the info
<coz> put an s on that
<cdubya> paueas, so you can't get X11 to work?.
<Madpilot> ledh: easiest way to get Sun Java is to just use the package off Sun's website...
<Nyctea> madpilot: btw, how do you type my reply with the yellow bg?
<coz> choose the number that is for sun java 1, or 2, o3 or4
<cdubya> IAWMadpilot
<wanglei1123> my question is  , when you start to install ubuntu , how its initrd scan the hardwave and recognize it , such scsi devices and NICs , what is the script can do that ?
<ledh> >.>
<ledh> <.<
<dooglus> ubuntu... linux for human beings who don't want to play mp3s, any windows media, do use sun's java or any flash or director web content.
<Madpilot> Nyctea: just start a line with someone's nick, and it will be highlighted
<ledh> >.< too much information processing!! Mayor shutdown!!
<coz> again that is sudo update-alternatives --config java
<coz> go slow dude it will work!
* cdubya laughs at coz
<paueas> cdubya, aparently.. i have a feeling i don't have all the packages i need installed maybe?
<ledh> NO ALTERNATIVES FOR JAVA
<cdubya> paueas, did you download X11 from apple?
<coz> then you are good to go
<ledh> .o
<paueas> cdubya, yeah i did
<coz> try it out in the browser
<cdubya> paueas, prolly ought to pm me since it's a bit off-topic here....be happy to help any way I can.
<Nyctea> Madpilot: so did you see my msg in yellow bg?
<Madpilot> cdubya: "IAW"? huh?
<cdubya> I AGREE WITH Madpilot
<Madpilot> Nyctea: yes
<cdubya> heh
<devnul> dvdstyler depends on libwxgtk2.4 (>= 2.4.3.1); however:
<devnul>   Package libwxgtk2.4 is not installed.
<devnul> i have it installed
<devnul> any help on that?
<ledh> nope
<ledh> >.<
<ledh> xDD
<wanglei1123> is anybody can help me answer the question??~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ledh> nope
<ledh> too many now
<ledh> xDD
<cdubya> ledh, are you doing the linux happy dance now?
<cdubya> heh
<ledh> I'm dancig with the pinguine!
<Nyctea> Madpilot: thanks :)
<chaumurky> too many what?
<ledh> xDDD
<ledh> questions! xDD
<hatred_> awesome.. just spent two hours fighting with apt-get and fifteen minutes installing mplayer and its compiled for a different cpu and dies with 'illegal instruction'.. and people wonder why i prefer gentoo over ubuntu any day of the week..
<ledh> i'm not answering any!
<ledh> i'm the master of UBUNTU!
<kraehe> hatred_: *hm* gnome-system-monitor is showing a big fat window ... i just want an icon display of loadavg ... like in icewm ... but in gnome-panel
<ledh> *o*
<coz> if everyone were a linux expert ubuntu would take over the world
<chaumurky> yeah!!
<coz> well maybe not
<_jason> coz, or at least linux anyhow
<hatred_> so.. how do i tell apt-get to download a version of mplayer that'll work on a duron?
<coz> why mplayer?
<wanglei1123> hi _jason, hatred_
<wanglei1123> hi _jason, hatred_
<wanglei1123> hi _jason, hatred_
<hatred_> coz; because totem doesn't work and mplayer works find every other time i've used it
<hatred_> fine8
<hatred_> *
<ledh> cdubya, the .deb file is ready... what should i  do now?
<_jason> wanglei1123, we have all read you question (many times).  If we knew we would tell you.
<coz> NO NO NO
<coz> you have totem gstreamer that is why
<coz> you need to get totem-xine
<Nyctea> madpilot: i'm installing it to a P3 500 laptop from cd, and it very slow ...? any idea?
<Madpilot> Nyctea: how much RAM>
<Madpilot> ?
<hatred_> coz; but why did apt download a version of mplayer that won'
<hatred_> t work on a duron?
<Madpilot> hatred_: try totem-xine
<coz> well I prefer totem-xine over mplayer
<_jason> hatred_, you choose the package, which package did you download?
<hatred_> _jason "apt-get install mplayer"
<hatred_> is what i did
<Nyctea> madpilot: i think it is 128 only
<paueas> cdubya.. i think ill have to go over this a litte later cause i really need to write some journal entries before tomorrow
<coz> do you have all the gstreamer plugins?
<_jason> hatred_, do apt-cache search mplayer and then read the description for the packages (for example I used mplayer-586)
<_jason> ubotu, tell hatred_ about mplayer
<Madpilot> Nyctea: Ubuntu on 128Mb of RAM is not going to be fast - you might want to try XFCE instead of Gnome - I haven't used it myself
<chaumurky> cdubya, I don't think ledh's sorted yet.
<cdubya> paueas, np, I'll be around tomorrow if need be.....sometime probably later in the day
<_jason> hatred_, I think the wiki has a list with proper packages
<cdubya> ledh, you didn't get that fixed yet?
<hatred_> _jason mplayer-586 vanished from my repositories when i fixed the dependency issues. only mplayer now
<ledh> nu
<cdubya> ledh, I thought you were compiling your own kernel
<ledh> 0.0
<chaumurky> LOL!!
<Nyctea> madpilot: XFCE is the interface?
<xspades> 128mb laptop with xfce is doable, mine wouldnt do any post install of breezy so i installed hoary and did a dist-upgrade to breezy
<ledh> sure! i've done it three times by now
<ledh> :S
<cdubya> ledh, you have the filename of the .deb that it created?
<ledh> uip
<ledh> yup
<_jason> hatred_, what bersion of ubuntu are you using/
<wanglei1123> oo
<william> Is MAD MP3 all that it's hyped up to be?
<cdubya> ledh, sudo dpkg -i debfilename
<william> I keep on hearing that it breaks things.
<wan> a
<hatred_> _jason apt-cache search mplayer lists mplayer-custom, mplayer-doc and mplayer-fonts only
<Madpilot> Nyctea: it's an alternative to Gnome, which is the default Ubuntu desktop
<hatred_> _jason warty appariently
<merly> i am having trouble delting some directories and files i just made
<hatred_> _jason i tried to get one from the breezy repository but apt wouldn't let me for reasons unknown
<_jason> hatred_, why not upgrade to breezy?
<coz> are they enabled multivers, universe?
<Nyctea> madpilot: since i'm very new, when can i use XFCE? before or after install? coz installation now quite slow thou
<Madpilot> hatred_: you should probably start by upgrading...
<hatred_> _jason; dialup
<_jason> hatred_, ah
<covrigel> quick question: can i mount NTFS file system?
<coz> clean install
<cdubya> covrigel, yes
<coz> yes
<covrigel> cdubya, how
<covrigel> with the disk command it says inaccessible
<covrigel> disk xwindow prog
<hatred_> why do i have to download hundreds of megs of stuff i don't need just to get a version of mplayer that doesn't die?
<coz> just call me spumoni doof
<cdubya> covrigel, hang on, lemme find that wiki page
<kraehe> hatred_: *hm* /me got a german explaination how to use 'system monitor' inside the panel
<coz> hatred try totem-xine
<_jason> hatred_, I never used warty so I'm not sure if mplayer was packaged the same way.  You've enabled multiverse and universe though?
<ledh> alguien aqu habla espaol por cia caso? o.o?
<covrigel> cdubya, thnx
<hylas> just use xine
<coz> no totem -xine
<hatred_> _jason no idea.. used to gentoo.. this whole having separate repositories for different releases seems like a real mess
<ledh> dooooooooooone! n_n
<Madpilot> Nyctea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu
<smoet> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html > mount ntfs
<coz> it a mes hatred but it works
<cdubya> ledh, sweet
<cdubya> ledh, hang on
<covrigel> ok
<covrigel> thnx
<hatred_> coz; no it doesnt..
<cdubya> covrigel, methinks this is it... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions   at least that's what I used.....
<coz> lol well it does if you take your time
<cdubya> ledh, one more thing...
<Madpilot> hatred_: packages from one version might not work on another version, and are probably different versions anyway, so seperating them makes sense...
<covrigel> cdubya, thnx I'll try it
<Nyctea> Madpilot: thanks on my way now
<cdubya> covrigel, np
<cdubya> ledh, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hatred_> coz; i just spent over two hours trying to get apt to install mplayer, just to find out its compiled wrong..
<wan>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<coz> you are using mpalyer to do what?
<coz> play dvd's?
<ledh> nothing to configure
<whyameye> how do I figure out what package to download for a particular header? In this case I need qucomextra_p.h for compiling...
<ledh> it says that there's only 1 program which provides JAVA...
<Nyctea> madpilot: if i install in another desktop with P3 1Ghz and 1G ram? any problem?
<cdubya> ledh, java --version
<hatred_> over it.. found my gentoo cd.. ubuntu is far too difficult for my liking. seems debian hasn't changed at all in the three or so years since i last used it
<hatred_> later
<coz> hatred NOOOO
<cdubya> too bad.
<ledh> and what's the version?
<coz> get a grip dude
<cdubya> ledh, what did that command report?
<_jason> whyameye, libqt3-headers contains that file.  Install the package "apt-file".  It will let you search packages for files.
<Madpilot> Nyctea: regular Ubuntu w/ Gnome will work great on a machine like that
<william> I just installed Mplayer Docs, how do I access them now?
<coz> three months and you too will be sudo expert
<ledh> sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb ---> this one?
<freelove> i created a new user with kuser in kubuntu ..but sound does not work for the new user......but when i created a new user with ubuntu things are ok........why??
<william> Yes, young grasshoppa.:P
<william> Sudo chop.:P
<chaumurky> ledh: java --version will say if it's installed and used
<cdubya> ledh, no.... if you type java --version
<beej_> hello all
<coz> hello beej
<ledh> ledh@dC9F82027:~/Desktop$ java --version Unrecognized option: --version
<ledh> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<merly> ok. i just did ndiswrapper on the drivers.
<merly> what do i do now to turn the thing on?
<merly> :)
<wanglei1123> <your-password:
<william> I wish that their was an open source implimentation of Java.
<wanglei1123> <your-password:] 
<JL0gik> anyone have experiance with abcde?
<whyameye> _jason: this is weird, because I have libqt3-headers installed, but qucomextra_p.h is not on my hard disk. I just searched...
<coz> same here ledg but it works
<william> Sun Java, though better then MS Java, is still kludgy code.
<coz> ledh
<Nyctea> Madpilot: phew ... then i can install for my home machine too. But i'm worry about nvidia gfx driver ... and other softwrae driver too ...
<coz> sorry damn fingers
<Nyctea> Madpilot: i mean hardware driver
<chaumurky> cdubya: still not installed methinks....
<cdubya> yeah, that's what it sounds like
<Madpilot> Nyctea: Nvidia cards should work fine
<cdubya> ledh, which java
<freelove> i created a new user with kuser in kubuntu ..but sound does not work for the new user......but when i created a new user with ubuntu things are ok........plz explain
<_jason> whyameye, mine is at: usr/include/qt3/private/qucomextra_p.h
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<cdubya> ledh, and that wasn't a question....
<Madpilot> Nyctea: see ubotu ^^^
<cdubya> heh
<whyameye> _jason: sorry. I just found it at the same place you have it...
<coz> well I can't get java version with the command you gave but my java is working fine
<ledh> usr/bin/java
<Nyctea> Madpilot: what is ubotu?
<JL0gik> i need help with abcde if anyone knows
<cdubya> ledh, it's there
<cdubya> coo
<_jason> whyameye, :)
<kayde> can someone walk me thru updating to breezy badger in private mssage?
<ledh> cdubya, o.o
<_jason> ubotu, tell kayde about breezy
<ledh> i'll help you
<ledh> xDD
<cdubya> chaumarky, he need to add it to the path?
<william> Ubotu is the old help bot
<ubotu> william: Are you on ritalin?
<beej_> should be as easy as popping in the cd
<ledh> Ritalin?
<ledh> xDD
<covrigel> has anyone built E17 yet with the easy_e17? I am getting entrance installation ERROR
<ledh> hahahahah!!
<sambagirl> is there limitation to number of channels you can join?
<Madpilot> Nyctea: our local bot, who printed nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368  for you
<william> Ubotus is mocking me.
<chaumurky> ledh: to be sure, did you type    sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<chaumurky> cdubys: don't thinkso
<beej_> bah, i should be running at 1280x1024
<coz> no mocking
<william> Ubotu: I'm not on ritalin, you bolt for brains.
<ubotu> william: Bugger all, i dunno
<ledh> yup
<kayde> _jason, ...i knoiw, but i dont understand...
<JL0gik> can you update to breezy from 5.04
<hylas> Is it safe to update my hoary repos to breezy?
<rob1> william, leave the bot alone
<Madpilot> hylas: yes
<william> He started it.:P
<hylas> ok thx
<Madpilot> !tell hylas about upgrade
<coz> yeah!
<cdubya> heh, this is great, a bot with a sense of humor
<hylas> it just said it's still experimental
<covrigel> has anyone built E17 yet with the easy_e17? I am getting entrance installation ERROR
<beej_> i'll be back later, see ya
<chaumurky> arent we all??
* beej_ is away: sleeping
<chaumurky> experimental ;-)
<coz> I ahve not covrigel
<JL0gik> Ubotu: i like donuts
<ubotu> JL0gik: I give up, what is it?
<Madpilot> hylas: Breezy final was released in mid-October
<covrigel> coz, lol dang
<william> !MAD
<ubotu> william: I don't know
<covrigel> coz,  what do you use
<freelove> how do i remove the hard drive icons from desktop???
<coz> I use breeay final
<cdubya> I love the wars ubotu starts
<coz> breezy
<coz> damn fingers
<pramz> cdubya: what kind of wars ?
<william> I love Ubuntu.
<william> Except for the name, which I can't always spell right.
<pramz> if you mean the my distro is bigger than your distro, it happens all the time and its stupid :)
<cdubya> like the editor wars, the desktop wars....etc....
<ledh> UBUNTU HATES ME!
<cdubya> ledh, why?
<chaumurky> no ledh, c'mon, did you type    sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<pramz> ubuntu loves me and i love ubuntu back :-)
<hylas> Yeah but I'm running hoary, and it said it's still experimental to just update by updating your repos
<rob1> wow, this is getting worse then #fedora
<ledh> yes sir.. i did...
<pramz> lol
<cdubya> pramz, I hadn't seen it much and was cracking up at the statements....
<liam> u guys think ubuntu is the desk debian distro??
<Nyctea> Madpilot: thanks, but how do i use the bot to help me?
<chaumurky> and there were no errors?
<william> What is wrong with #fedora?
<liam> best*
<wanglei1123> hi
<IcemanV9> Ubuntu killed LCD this morning .. has to find OLD laptop w/ 128Mb RAM *sigh*
<ledh> she's sleepong now, may i take the msg?
<coz> yeah how do you use ubotu
<ledh> xDDD
<freelove> how do i remove the hard disk icons from desktop plz say:(
<Madpilot> !tell Nyctea about ubotu
<coz> right click delete
<wanglei1123> hi everyone , how can tell somebody in there (public) with red chars?
<wanglei1123> hi everyone , how can i tell somebody in there (public) with red chars?
<coz> well tell me too!
<ledh> UBUNTU **MURDERER!!!**
<chaumurky> ledh: that's not helping...
<ledh> nope...
<ledh> i'm going crazy here though
<william> Why isn't the game Atlantik default in Ubuntu?
<chaumurky> relax
<ledh> n_n
<william> It's a kickass game.
<ledh> can't
<coz> I bet it felt good though!
<ledh> i'll kick ubuntu's ass! .
<rob1> !coc
<ubotu> rumour has it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<william> I punted my Aptiva once.
<wanglei1123> hi ,hello  , how can i tell somebody in there (public) with red chars?  could you tell me ? n_n
<chaumurky> you should take a break and come back later. We'll be here. :-)
<coz> AH another app I didn't try atlantic
<ledh> i wanna DOWNLOAD MUSIC!!! >.<
* cdubya laughs at chaumarky's frustration with ledh
<wanglei1123> hi ,hello  , how can i tell somebody in there (public) with red chars?  could you tell me ? ^_^
<ledh> nope!
<chaumurky> no, not frustration, just pragmatism ;-)
<william> SHUT UP!
<cdubya> heh
<Nyctea> !tell
<coz> ledg is the java not working????
<coz> ledh
<william> What the heck do you mean by with red chairs!?
<wanglei1123> !tell wan hi
<coz> soryy
<rob1> guys, if you want to mess around do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaumurky> I remember when I was in Ledh's shoes...
<coz> damn fingers
<wanglei1123> ok , thanks :)
<ledh> my brain will explode... but i have to download a song tonite!
<rob1> this is all off topic here
<william> Shut up Ledh, this isn't a music channel.
<ledh> .
<coz> well ledh, I assume you need the java to download the music?
<wan> k
<freelove> how do i remove the hard disk icons from my ubuntu desktop plz say:(
<chaumurky> ledh, install amule. Doesn't need Java. ------ go:    sudo apt-get install amule
<ledh> right... and who are YOU to butt in?
<ledh> u_u
<wanglei1123> tell wan hi
<william> I had the same problem last night
<wanglei1123> .
<coz> freelove have you tried right clock delete?
<wanglei1123> wan .
<coz> click
<william> it's sudo apt-get install java-1.4
<freelove> coz: yes it doesnt work.....
<coz> hold on freelov I will check
<wanglei1123> wan: this is for you
<ledh> Coz... Chaumurky... i'm gonna use Limewire
<ledh> that's why
<Nyctea> Madpilot: thanks
<chaumurky> Ahh, but till then, amule??
<wan> wanglei1123 really?
<william> ledh, sudo apt-get install java-1.4
<wan> wanglei112 really?
<ledh> IT WORKED!!!!
<wan> wanglei1123 really?
<ledh> LIMEWIRE WORKED!!!
<chaumurky> william, ledh's on Hoary - no java
<william> Hoary?
<coz> java 1.4 is old dude
<chaumurky> no kidding??
<ledh> yup yup!!!!
<ledh> n0n
<cdubya> ledh, sweet
<ledh> **DAncing with the Linux Pinguine!!!**
<chaumurky> fantastic!. I'm very happy for you!
<ledh> THANKS YOU GUYS!!
<chaumurky> our pleasure
* cdubya pats chaumarky on the back
<whyameye_> I want to install a Debian binary. Should I go with the SID or SARGE binary if I am using ubuntu Hoary?
<coz> hope everything fairs well ledh
<chaumurky> heh..
<william> I know it is, but it installed easier, and time is scarce right now, I have a final tommorow and I spent three restless nights on a research paper with a partner, and another partner who didn't do her job.
* cdubya pats coz on the back
<Pjan> ur so excited ledh
<ledh> really?
<ledh> can you tell?
<ledh> o.o
<ledh> 0.0
* cdubya thinks that was a long haul
<coz> very long haul
<cdubya> heh
<coz>  congratulations
<chaumurky> ledh: what are you going to download
<Madpilot> whyameye: ideally, neither
<chaumurky> hope it's legal *gG*
<chaumurky> ;-)
<ledh> mp3's
<Pjan> what song ledh
<coz> beep media player for mp3
<chaumurky> beautiful - polititian's answer ;-)
<ledh> many many cds!
<chaumurky> emjoi gently then
<Pjan> someone will sue u ledh 4 illegal dl hehehehe
<ledh> o.o
<ledh> >.<
<ledh> >.<
<chaumurky> band demos etc
<kayde> can someone walk me thru updating to breezy badger in private mssage?
<ledh> my girldfriend is a lawyer... she'll defend me!
<ledh> xDD
<chaumurky> royalty free sound effects cd's
<coz> kayde can you clean install instead?
<chaumurky> don't worry, the RIAA has always settled out of court...
<kayde> coz, ??
<Pjan> ya ur right chau
<cdubya> kayde, wish I could, but I haven't ever upgraded...I've always done a clean installation....
<xspades> not always, some lady is fighting back
<chaumurky> *goes to get beer - this is getting interesting*
<coz> kayde my suggestion is to back up all your files
<coz> onto cd
<kayde> and?
<coz>  then low format the drive and install breezy clean
<cdubya> IAWcoz
<kayde> whear do i get breezy?
<Pjan> ya thats better kayde
<hylas> !tell kayde about update
<kayde> brb
<cdubya> ubuntulinux.com
<coz> download it from ubuntu just type
<whyameye_> Madpilot: I just so frustrated trying to compile from the source. The latest is that gcc is not finding qwidget.h. I tried setting CFLAGS to where qwidget.h is, but this doesn't help...
<coz> ubuntu in the brwoser it will take you to the site
<smoet> !tell smoet about upgrade
<coz> burn it to disk and install it
<Pjan> emmm u better submit for free cd
<Pjan> ubuntu is rock
<coz>  you may also want to get  the free cd's sent to you but that takes awhile
<Pjan> yupp maybe for 2-3 weeks
<Madpilot> coz: upgrading from Hoary to breezy in place works fine...
<coz> I bet it does but I have always gone by low formatting and clean installs for any os
<coz>  I have sen the difference if you don't
<cdubya> Madpilot, that's good to hear.....but I'm kinda with coz on that one.....besides it forces me to backup.....which I don't do often enough anyways.....
<coz> Exactly and believe it or not even linux levaes things on the disk that can cause a few strange things to happen
<Madpilot> cdubya: yeah, good point on backups... it's been a month since I burned a backup CD myself...
<merly> testing. can you read this?
<coz> if you upgrade
<Pjan> really coz?
<hylas> yrd merly
<hylas> yes
<coz> yess I have used linux, flavors windows mac sam thing applies
<coz>  clean install always work best and if there is aproblem at least you know it was not caused by the overwriting of other files
<Pjan> oic
<cdubya> yep
<cdubya> at least you know you got a clean start....takes the mystery out of issues....
<whyameye_> so...compiling from the source...any ideas on how to force g++ to find qwidget.h, which is in my /usr/include/qt3 directory? I tried CFLAGS...
<Pjan> so we have to format hdd first
<coz> yes and if there is a problem you can identify it easier and if it is a bug you can report it without too much doubt about the causes
<cafuego> whyameye_: add -I/usr/include/qt3 to CFLAGS
<c4v4l31r0_n3gr0>  uhauah
<dooglus> whyameye_: use - yes.  what he said :)
<whyameye_> cafuego: tried that. Doesn't work.
<coz> yes i find that seagates low format for ide drives wroks great
<cafuego> whyameye_: Give it a pay rise.
<cafuego> whyameye_: What are you building anyway? And are you using 'checkinstall' ?
<levander> I've got a .jar file that's a theme for firefox, somebody can tell me how to install it?
<coz> i am sogslad tahat evyrnoe here sepels as well as I do
<smoet> ahh... just do a dist-upgrade... that's what it's for
<kayde> I cant download more than 100mb so no, breezy 4 me :(
<whyameye_> cafuego: I'm trying to build libradio-0.94, part of rivendell. I don't know about checkinstall...
<cafuego> whyameye_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<cafuego> levander: Drop it on the Themes dialog window
<ajmitch> cafuego: you're recommending use of checkinstall?
<cafuego> ajmitch: if you _must_ use a source tarball, then yes.
* ajmitch shudders
<Pjan> what happen to u kayde
<cafuego> !info libradio
<whyameye_> cafuego: I'd have to get past the make command first. And...this brings up another problem on my computer. I can't see the commands listed on the web page you sent me. It's a font problem, I guess. Ever heard of this problem?
<dooglus> cafuego: didn't you know that payrises cause demotivation?  http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/motivation.html
<levander> cafuego: drag it from nautilus and drop it on the themes window in firefox?
<Pjan> !help
<whyameye_> cafuego, dooglus: here is what I typed: export CFLAGS=-I/usr/include/qt3. Is this correct? It isn't working...
<merly> so my wireless is up and running, blinking
<coz> kade if you or anyone is interested here is the url for seagate's dikwizard download         http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/drivers/discwiz.html
<dooglus> whyameye_: maybe it's being overridden in the makefile
<coz> i use the cd version download it and vurn it to disck
<Nyctea> !<factoid>
<ubotu> Nyctea: Bugger all, i dunno
<coz> burn it to disk
<coz> damn fingers
<Pjan> i have it already
<Pjan> its really work
<whyameye_> dooglus: after the make command breaks, I check the value of CFLAGS and it is intact...
<coz> and that is diskwizard NOT dikwizard different thing altogether
<Nyctea> !nvidia geforce
<ubotu> Nyctea: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<whyameye_> so...back to my first question then, I suppose. For Debian binary, SID or SARGE?
<Nyctea> !installation for graphic card
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody know of good documentation to get crossover office to install the menu's into gnome
<abarbaccia> ?
<Pjan> !freshmeat
<coz> I have used sarge for breezy but  I am not the one to answer that question with authority
<william> What does the direct rendering option in MPlayer do?
<levander> cafuego: is that how i do it?
<chaumurky> sorry mythman, don't use crossover.
<liam01> anyone have some good apt repos, or are the defaults breezy ones good?
<coz> No abarbaccia i haveu sed crossover office but couldn't get the items in gnome menu
<Nyctea> !tell installation for graphic card
<dooglus> whyameye_: it would be.  the make subprocess can't touch the environment of its parent
<Nyctea> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Madpilot> liam01: you've got the Universe & Multiverse repos enabled?
<liam01> ya
<liam01> i took out the comments that came wit hthe install
<Pjan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Madpilot> liam01: then you've got over 15,000 packages to play with - let us know when you run out ;)
<Pjan> !awards
<ubotu> well, awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<cdubya> heh
<liam01> haha - k
<dooglus> whyameye_: did you install gpio already?
<whyameye_> dooglus: yep.
<saik0> Pjan, /msg ubotu
<liam01> madpilot: anything fun to play with, im a programmer
<dooglus> whyameye_: ok, so I've got some catching up to do...
<Pjan> ok saik0
<whyameye_> dooglus: are you going to try it? If so, I'm hanging around. :-)
<coz> Yess liam01 create a desktop recorder that works
<liam01> ^.^
<william> So, Debian is no longer the ugly ducking on the block, or is it just Ubuntu?
<dooglus> whyameye_: I'll have a go, yes.
<william> I just love Debian and its ilk because it gets rid of dependency hell for the most part.
<coz> soon the badger will transform into the beautiful duck
<Sneaky_Bastard> Debian and it's clan are now what Redhat used to be and more, I think
<Madpilot> coz: Drake is a dragon, not a waterfowl ;)
<william> What is Red Hat now?
<cdubya> heh
<Sneaky_Bastard> back when Redhat was still community friendly
<spo0nman> Sneaky_Bastard: early 90's?
<coz> I think, if they keep up this pace, that ubuntu will definately end up in homes instead of xp or vista
<liam01> what do you guys think of CentOS?
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'll put it this way, Red Hat only pushes out Fedora as a collossal free beta test
<coz>  I am trying now to convince some clinets, residential, to switch to Ubuntu
<william> I own stock in Red Hat, but I haven't touched their software in years.
<spo0nman> Sneaky_Bastard: redhat became evil around 97-98.
<frogzoo> Sneaky_Bastard: but RedHat has the deals with IBM & HP
<Sneaky_Bastard> Anakin joined the Emperor, I fear
<Sneaky_Bastard> :(
<william> What happend to Slackware?
<Sneaky_Bastard> it's a tragedy, don't you know ?
<floppyears> hi
<coz> darth
<saik0> coz, I'm a self-emplayoed computer technician. A few of my residential clients have made the switch
<dooglus> whyameye_: slight delay while I remind myself how to use checkinstall...
<floppyears> I want to move my ubuntu install to a bigger partition
<dooglus> whyameye_: (it's just "sudo checkinstall" by the looks of it)
<coz> good for you saik0 I am trying the same thing
<whyameye_> dooglus: okay. I'm here..
<floppyears> I once used a command along the lines of "tar -cf | tar -x"
<william> You know the biggest mistake I made was buying OpenLinux
<cdubya> coz, I'm pushing it wherever I can....got a hoary box in the lab at school now...
<floppyears> or something, I can't remember what it was
<cdubya> advisor's a linux fella
<saik0> coz, just make SURE that ubuntu can fit ALL theirs needs. (small demographic)
* quacker preens his beautiful feathers while eyeballing the badger
<coz> OK but clean install that to breezy
<william> OpenLinux was like Windows but worse.
<william> Heck, it was owned by Caldera.
<cdubya> heh
<dooglus> whyameye_: the build of libradio fails on rclock.cpp - is that what you see?
<coz> well I beliee unlike my genius nephew who disagreses, that Ubuntu, at this pace will be further along than red hat was at the same age
<william> They'll probably use OpenLinux to sue someone.
<coz> this is definately going towards residnetial installs
<cdubya> pres of Caldera used to be the former Novell CEO, wasn't it?
<whyameye_> dooglus: yes.
<dooglus> whyameye_: I'll look into it
<saik0> coz dont forget about ubuntu server
<whyameye_> dooglus: I got it past this at one point by copying the qt3 headers around...and now I can't seem to do that again...
<cdubya> what's the biggest diff in the server install?
<coz> true but now that apple is going for the server market it is unlikely that ubuntu has room to catch up
<william> No, the president of Caldera used to be the President of the company that was bought by Caldera.
<coz> after all mac is now unix
<dooglus> whyameye_: I don't have the Qt libs on my PC...
<Madpilot> cdubya: no X, no GUI stuff
<coz> and they need the money
<cdubya> ah, thanks
<william> Madpilot, are you a sado-masochist?:P
<chaumurky> floppyears: boot into a knoppix disk or something, mount both disks then use rsync -aS
<cdubya> kinda like my first experience with linux
<learnfromscratch> how do i find what x server driver i should use?? for my video card.. i am configuring my xserver-xfree86
<dooglus> whyameye_: qt3?  or qt4?
<william> When I first used Linux I liked using IceWM.
<whyameye_> dooglus: I installed qt3 because...is qt4 available for Hoary?
<coz> eeww first experience with linux was f__rt
<dooglus> whyameye_: oh, I missed that you were using hoary.
<coz> I can't even NOt spella word correctly
<dooglus> whyameye_: I'm on breezy, and qt3 doesn't seem to be available...
<saik0> coz, I can definetly see a niche market for ubuntu server for businesses who want to pay for support given it's connection to Debian
<coz> well that is the key, if they are willing to pay for the support
<saik0> And theres plenty of room to grow from there
<coz>  after all linux support starts at the lowest $1000 anhour
<cdubya> heh
<coz> sorry $100
<Madpilot> william: hmm? I'm mostly a desktop user myself; cdubya just asked what the main difference was w/ the server install
<whyameye_> dooglus: is there a way to know whether the developers are intending qt3 or qt4?
<dooglus> whyameye_: I really don't know anything about Qt
<saik0> coz, it's free. you only pay for the support. opt-in. unlike redhat etc.
* cdubya thinks coz is gettin paid if that's what he's pullin in
<dooglus> whyameye_: (not even whether it's qt, Qt or QT...)
<chaumurky> ha!
<coz> true but YOU will have to congure and support the server or desktop
<coz> configure
<saik0> coz, how is that different from any other distro/OS?
<dooglus> whyameye_: I'm installing "libqt4-dev".  I'll let you know how it goes.
<coz> sorry that is $100 an hour and yess it would be nice fi there were alot of linux residential or small businesses around me
<dooglus> whyameye_: you'll need more than just headers though I'll bet.  you'll need a "-dev" package for qt
<coz> linux support, from you, would bring in larger checks
<whyameye_> dooglus: cool.I'm up for upgrading to Breezy if that solves this.
<Glossary> hecking whether the C++ compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Glossary> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<Glossary> How can i fix that?
<coz> windows is not a high paid support for the installer
<Glossary> :s
<dooglus> whyameye_: I'll let you know
<vbgunz> none of my keyboard shortcuts work anymore... they just gave out... shift doesn't work either/ anyone know of a fix without restarting x/
<dooglus> whyameye_: apt-get isn't the fastest - it's still installing.
<floppyears> chaumurky: will it work with all the /dev files
<Glossary> g++ dont work either
<chaumurky> yes
<cdubya> I'm trying to learn as much linux as I can.....my hope is to offer an open source server solution......biggest thing is I don't know if I'll be able to get businesses to give it a serious look, and I have a lot to learn....
<La_PaRCa> um, how do I play a podcast I just downloaded using ipodder?
<saik0> coz If you can install windows you can ionstall ubuntu. And if you can configure a windows server you can (for the most part) configure a linux one in the same environment
<coz> you're right but linux brings i more money
<coz> in
<Glossary> help please
<coz> damn fingers!!
<coz> glossary what's up
<Glossary> coz configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<coz> what version are you using?
<coz> ubuntu?
<Glossary> breezy
<saik0> coz, a person who can administer multiplayform networks SHOULD make more money
<coz> OK guys we have serious problem here can we have your input?
<william> Where are these names coming from?
<william> I know that Microsoft uses cities.
<Glossary> coz me?
<coz> Glossary needs the help
<coz> focus
<Glossary> focusing.
<coz> help Glossary
<Madpilot> william: you mean the Ubuntu release names? Mark Shuttleworth invented the system
<coz> No he didn't
<cdubya> don't know that I can help much.....I compile C++ stuff for class, but my knowledge is limited....
<william> The names sound completly random
<saik0> william, it started as a joke. but it stuck
<Glossary> (btw before that, i removed a folder called cpanel from /usr/local) was that stupid?
<coz> Pleas people help Glossary with this problem I will be of little use to them
<Madpilot> william: somewhere on the wiki there's a page where you can suggest name for future releases - some of them are... creative ;)
<coz> probably
<chaumurky> floppyears: say you're moving from /mnt/hda1 to /mnt/hda2 - you go (as root) rsync -aSv /mnt/hda/. /mnt/hda2/.
<Glossary> okay :) ... well anyway
<Glossary> coz,  how can i fix it? the cpp ..
<coz> come on guys please help Glossary
<floppyears> chaumurky: thanks
<liam01> apt-get remove gcc      apt-get install gcc
<william> Cpanel is for internet access to your PC, mostly for websites and such.
<liam01> =)
<coz> Unfortunately Glossary this may be beyond me if i am understanding you correctly But someone here has the info you need if they would focus
<Glossary> liam01 was that for me?
<cdubya> Glossary, yep
<Glossary> coz okay thanks :)
<dooglus> whyameye_: I found that running configure like this:   "./configure CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/include/qt4/Qt" got it to find the Qt headers...
<Glossary> cdubya, would that work?
<liam01> how do u add fav channels in xchat?
<cdubya> Glossary, he's having you remove the compiler and reinstall it
<chaumurky> oh, don't forget to reconfigure grub...
<saik0> Ubuntu release names https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames?highlight=%28name%29
<Glossary> chaumurky, me?
<Glossary> im lost now
<chaumurky> no, sorry, floppyears :-)
<whyameye_> dooglus: thanks. I'm trying that with qt3 now...
<liam01> glassary that is what id do... but i dont know if itd fix for sure
<cdubya> Glossary, what command did you use to compile?
<Glossary> liam01, ill try it thanks
<coz> yeah guys don't sugest something without a step by step for this guy
<Glossary> cdubya, ./configure
<whyameye_> dooglus: cool. Gotta make a note of that CPPFLAGS stuff. Past the first hump....
<freelove> i set to kdm.now i want gdm.how do i do this?
<liam01> sudo apt-get remove gcc
<liam01> sudo apt-get install gcc
<cdubya> Glossary, do what liam suggested....
<liam01> worth a shot
<Glossary> okay :)
<Glossary> doing it
<La_PaRCa> Anyone know why my installation of iPodder keeps resetting itself to No Player even after I change it? This is the reason I cannot listen to any of the podcasts!
<william> Where did this sudo program come from?
<liam01> its too a big a program to be futzing around with
<william> Whoever created it is a genius.
<liam01> just reinstall
<dooglus> whyameye_: it seems like we'll need two different -I flags due to the way the headers are organised.  more soon...
<saik0> Glossary, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gcc
<Glossary> nop.. didnt work
<chaumurky> errors?
<merly> guess who's wireless ? :)
<Strike> whats with the talking with -s?
<Glossary> same as before
<coz> good going merly
<freelove> how do i set ubuntu to use gdm.i had set it to kdm..plz help
<cdubya> Glossary, what are you trying to compile?
<Glossary> cdubya, irc services...
<Strike> or +s ;-/
<liam01> what happened glossary
<Glossary> liam01, giving the same error
<merly> o.k. thanks for all your help everyone.
<cdubya> merly, congrats
<Strike> ;-p
<coz> I am leaving guys so good night and remeber to eat spumoni
<merly> can you help me make it work every time?
<merly> i can't find rc.d
<chaumurky> spumoni? *googles*
<archigos> hrmm
<dooglus> whyameye_: this worked better, although there's still an error: ./configure CPPFLAGS="-I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt"
<merly> somewhere i add this stuff, and it will come on at boot, right?
<liam01> well it wont even uninstall for him
<saik0> spumoni = delicios
<Glossary> cuz later :)
<Glossary> liam01, i did uninstall
<Glossary> liam01, and reinstall but its not working
<chaumurky> wow - spumoni! http://lezza.com/images/spummonicroped.jpg
<liam01> oh it worked?
<liam01> hmm
<Glossary> liam01,
<saik0> Glossary, can I msg you?
<sammyice> how do i configure network settings when there no gui - i did a "server" install
<Glossary> checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Glossary> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<liam01> u update the system?
<freelove> how do i set ubuntu to use gdm.......i had set it to kdm..............plz help me:(
<Glossary> saik0, sure
<liam01> sudo apt-get update
<whyameye_> dooglus: I'm getting /bin/moc: Command not found now...
<liam01> sudo apt-get upgrade
<liam01> ?
<chaumurky> freelove: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<cdubya> Glossary, which gcc
<chaumurky> then choose gdm...
<sammyice> how do i configure network settings when there no gui - i did a "server" install
<Glossary> cdubya, what?
<cdubya> Glossary, if you type which gcc, what do it return?
<dooglus> moc?
<dooglus> what's that?
<cdubya> does, even
<saik0> sammyice, man interfacces
<saik0> sammyice, er interfaces*
<Glossary> cdubya, /usr/bin/gcc
<dooglus> whyameye_: it's "moc - generate Qt meta object support code"
<whyameye_> dooglus: I dunno, but I made a symbolic link to it, since it was on my machine somewhere else. Now I'm compiling again...hoping for no more errors. :-)
<cdubya> Glossary, k
<La_PaRCa> Is there a way to play my podcasts opening them thru ipodder?
<freelove> chaumurky: thanks.got help after a long time today...
<chaumurky> my pleasure
<perdidopunk> i built a kernel and i'm getting kernel panics
<sammyice> saik0: thanks, had done that, thot there was a wizard or so...
<perdidopunk> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<perdidopunk> any idea what could be causing this ?
<chaumurky> ouch!!
<perdidopunk> i built the damn thing like 6 times tonight... i'm starting to think i might just get another distro with more included device drivers
<bob2_> wtf
<saik0> sammyice, nah. it's failry straighforward though. then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bob2_> what driver do you think is not in the ubuntu kernel?
<perdidopunk> i'm thinking it's my raid card
<perdidopunk> so i took my boot disk and put it on the motherboard ide slot
<bob2_> how do you not know?
<perdidopunk> but still no dice
<perdidopunk> well
<whyameye_> dooglus: I think I have a binary!
<perdidopunk> i made sure to build all the drivers i needed into the kernel
<perdidopunk> but
<bob2_> no, stop
<perdidopunk> kernel panics nonetheless
<bob2_> what hardware does the default kernel not support?
<chaumurky> may need to compile raid card modult static in kernel??
<bob2_> no
<perdidopunk> apparently anything pci express ?
<bob2_> e.g.?
<bob2_> you're making this pointlessly tedious for us both
<GNAM> why so many problems to have firefox 1.5 in dapper?
<GNAM> sauauasusau
<chaumurky> not supported till Dapper GNAM:
<cdubya> Glossary, saik0 get you squared?
<GNAM> what i've written?
<perdidopunk> here's my specs: athlon 64 venice core, asus k8v-e deluxe mobo, radeon x1800xt, sil 0680 pci raid host controller with a striped set (that's windows though), 2 maxtor drives on the mobo ide bus
<chaumurky> ahh, sorry you did say Dapper...
<GNAM> auauaua
<Glossary> cdubya, we working on it
<Glossary> thanks :)
<cdubya> yep
<perdidopunk> erm, i also have a firewire soundcard, but i'm not worrying about that at this point...
<cdubya> not that it was any help.
<cdubya> heh
<saik0> cdubya, we took a step back to RTFM =)
<cdubya> heh
<perdidopunk> i'm upset that it installed drivers for my freaking webcam but i can't seem to get it to read the hard disks correctly
<cdubya> point taken
<bob2_> perdidopunk: what in particular is not working?
<perdidopunk> i have no idea
<perdidopunk> becauoh wait
<chaumurky> oh dear
<bob2_> perdidopunk: you need to take ten steps back and tell us what on earth is going on
<perdidopunk> trying to ini scsi driver
<perdidopunk> ahhh
<perdidopunk> yes
<bob2_> perdidopunk: is some piece of hardware not working?
<perdidopunk> it's the raid
<perdidopunk> i'm looking at a really ugly kernel panic right now
<bob2_> perdidopunk: in what way is it not working? what do you think it should be doing?
<perdidopunk> erm
<bob2_> perdidopunk: when using the default ubuntu kernel?
<chaumurky> is your boot drive on it?
<perdidopunk> it should not be causing a kernel panic at startup...
<perdidopunk> no
<bob2_> perdidopunk: then use the ubuntu default, and tell us what happens
<perdidopunk> well
<perdidopunk> i used the ubuntu default
<perdidopunk> but that doesn't support my video card, which is pci express
<levander> Is anybody successfully manually installing themes in Firefox?  Via the drag and drop on the theme manager dialog method?
<perdidopunk> nor does it support my network card
<bob2_> doesn't support?
<perdidopunk> as in i can only boot to a terminal
<perdidopunk> X dies because it can't find any devices
<saik0> levander, trying to install from a local file?
<cdubya> levander, didn't know you could do it that way....I always installed them via the Themes menu
<bob2_> sil06080 does not sound like an actual raid controller, btw
<perdidopunk> fortunately radeon x1800xt has at least some hardware 2d support...
<perdidopunk> it is
<perdidopunk> trust me
<bob2_> perdidopunk: does lspci list the device?
<chaumurky> What video card? I think that may be easier to fix
<levander> saik0: yeah, dragging the .jar theme file from nautilus to the firefox theme manager dialog isn't working
<william> What is better, ALSA, OSS or ESound?
<humandoing> Hiya folx... I'm just about at my wits end, and just wondering if anyone might have some input or wisdom for me in getting either 5.04 or 5.1 installed
<chaumurky> ahh sorry, wasn't lookin while typing
<perdidopunk> i'd tell you if i didn't have a kernel panic right now :-D
<chaumurky> llo
<william> A lot of people seem to like ALSA.
<bob2_> perdidopunk: so boot back into the ubuntu kernel
<perdidopunk> radeon x1800xt 512MB, on pci express
<saik0> levander try doing File > Open. I know it works with extensions.
<humandoing> I've installed both successfully, on different occasions, but what happens after I reboot is I just get dumped to the grub command line. :(
<perdidopunk> when i try to boot the ubuntu kernel it loads the modules for the new kernel...
<perdidopunk> if you could tell me how to fix that i might be ok
<levander> cdubya: how do you install them from the themes menu?
<perdidopunk> brrb
<bob2_> perdidopunk: uh, go find a boot cd
<humandoing> I'm using the regular install CD's, and the install is successful, and on reboot I just get dumped to the grub command prompt, and it won't boot.
<bob2_> and don't do silly things like that again
<cdubya> levander, where did you get the theme from?
<chaumurky> heh
<perdidopunk> i have a boot cd
<william> levander, system menu
<perdidopunk> alright
<perdidopunk> let me reboot with the ubuntu cd
<william> preferences, theme
<william> It's simple
<cdubya> levander, tools > themes > get more themes
<perdidopunk> i forget how to get to console from the ubuntu cd
<bob2_> perdidopunk: alt-f2
<cdubya> levander, that help?
<levander> cdubya: not sure why you want to know where from, but i got it from here: http://www.finalstar.com/grayfox/graymodern0.6.2.jar
<perdidopunk> thx
<merly> going to try a reboot to see if my modifications will make it come up at boot...
<cdubya> levander, I was just wondering if it came from the addons site....if so, it's easier to do it through the themes menu
<levander> cdubya: yeah, and "get more themes" menu options brings up a dialog, then what do you do?
<levander> cdubya: no, it didn't come from the addons site, and it doesn't have an "install now" button where I got it from
<cdubya> levander, just click on the ones you want to see, then make sure if you like them to click on the Install now link
<perdidopunk> erm
<perdidopunk> alt+f2 isn't giving me a console ?
<saik0> levander Did you try what I said?
<cdubya> levander, then you just restart FF and you're good to choose it.....
<bob2_> sil 0680 appears to be also known as "medley", -> http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html#sii
<levander> cdubya: there is no "install now" link where I got this theme from
<levander> cdubya: i have to install it manually
<bob2_> perdidopunk: and you're hitting alt-f2 when?
<cdubya> levander, that's why I asked where you got it from....;)
<perdidopunk> at the prompt as soon as i boot the ubuntu cd
<humandoing> any takers on my grub boot prompt :-\
<bob2_> perdidopunk: then boot the installer
<perdidopunk> i'm just not familiar at all with debian or ubuntu, that's why i'm having problems
<perdidopunk> i come from redhat
<perdidopunk> ok
<perdidopunk> got a console up
<perdidopunk> now
<perdidopunk> where is my system drive mounted...
<bob2_> it's not
<whyameye_> dooglus: just checking in with you. I'm compiling rivendell now.... With the CPPFLAGS trick...so far...so good. Really generous of you to help me so much...
<eobanb> someone find me a good metacity theme
<levander> whoever suggested I try opening it from File -> Open File, that didn't work either.  It wants me to either open it with Archive Manager, or save the file to the disk on the Open File dialog.
<perdidopunk> or rather
<cdubya> levander, from what I'm reading, the drag and drop method suggested earlier should work for you
<perdidopunk> where is the device so that i can mountit
<perdidopunk> sorry
<levander> cdubya: i was the one who suggested the drag and drop method, it didn't work
<levander> cdubya: you want to try to download that them I linked to above and see if it works for you?
<HiddenFly> Hmm... If I wanna put a script to run 24:01 every night, should I put it 1 00 * * * or 1 24 * * *?
<bob2_> HiddenFly: where is 24:01 a valid time?
<HiddenFly> dunno :D
<levander> HiddenFly: is 24 the minutes?
<_jason> levander, sometimes the theme is inside the archive, try to extract it and see if there is an INSTALL file, or another package inside
<HiddenFly> no 24 is hours
<HiddenFly> well, thanks bob2_ :D
<perdidopunk> 0001
<bob2_> it'd be the former then ;p
<levander> HiddenFly: 24 isn't a valid number of hours, it's 0-23
<bob2_> 23 hour time!
<perdidopunk> hey bob, where can i find the hard drives from the shell on the install cd
<levander> if you mean midnight, it's 0 1 * * *
<HiddenFly> k
<GTroy_> try e17 you'll like it!!!!!
<quacker> perdidopunk, try hdparm
<bob2_> perdidopunk: you need to mount them, I have no idea what device your / was
<perdidopunk> well
<perdidopunk> they're not in /dev
* GTroy_ note to no one in paticular
<perdidopunk> they should be hd---
<perdidopunk> where --- is one of my various partitions
<quacker> hardinfo
<perdidopunk> there are a lot...
<quacker> and dmesg
<whyameye_> just 1/2 hour ago, somebody mentioned how to find what package has a particular file. What was this again? I thought it was apt-find but this isn't right...
<perdidopunk> hrmm
<perdidopunk> dmesg | grep hd doesn't give me any hard disk devices :-/
<quacker> also you can sfdisk through the list of possiblities from /dev/hdda to /dev/sdz
<irvin> whyameye_, apt-cache search
<perdidopunk> they're not in dev
<perdidopunk> uhh
<bob2_> perdidopunk: perhaps those modules aren't loaded until you get the partitioning stage of the installer
<irvin> whyameye_, sorry not that
<perdidopunk> ahhh
<perdidopunk> probably
<bob2_> alt-f1 and continue it until then
<perdidopunk> good call
<liam01> dpkg -l
<quacker> perdidopunk, jsut scroll through dmesg with |less
<liam01> dpkg -s
<perdidopunk> or more
<cdubya> levander, got it.
<quacker> If Linux can even see em they'll be there
<liam01> one of those
<levander> cdubya: got what?
<perdidopunk> loading modules now...
<chaumurky> perididopunk: I think you will need to change the "driver" entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from "ati" to "vesa". You should get X then untill you get the driver issue sorted.
<cdubya> levander, got that theme to install
<perdidopunk> there we go
<chaumurky> brb
<perdidopunk> oh god
<levander> cdubya: how??
<perdidopunk> hdc, hdc1, hdd, hde, hde1, hde2, hde5, hde6, hdf, hdf1, hdf2, hdf3, hdg, hdh.... what a mess
<cdubya> levander, drag and drop
<levander> cdubya: drag from where?
<perdidopunk> mount is giving me invalid argument ?
<perdidopunk> wtf
<levander> perdidopunk: paste your mount command
<perdidopunk> mount /dev/hdc /matt
<cdubya> levander, it was weird, though, I had to hold the file over the theme window as if to activate that window, then once I did, I dropped it and got a prompt to copy it.....
<cdubya> levander, from the desktop
<levander> perdidopunk: does /matt exist?  do an 'ls -l /matt' to make sure
<liam01> sudo mounnt?
<whyameye_> irvin: it's auto-apt search
<levander> cdubya: lemme try
<Glossary> anybody know where i can get ACE?
<perdidopunk> yeah
<perdidopunk> i mkdir'd it
<kayde> ok guys, i am runniong ubuntu 5.04 and i use a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vidio card and i have funny lines across bottom of screen......anyone know bout it?
<perdidopunk> nah, i'm already root i assume
<quacker> perdidopunk, your /dev/hda ~/hdb (/dev/sda) should be found as soon as Linux enumerates ide (or SCSI) controllers at boot and ubuntu automounts everything without an explicit mount point under /media/* unless you tell it not to
<whomee> ehmmm does ubuntu scramble a root password if doing a standard install?
<perdidopunk> i'm booted into some shell from the install cd
<chaumurky> ahh
<perdidopunk> don't have the luxury of all that fancy stuff
<quacker> perdidopunk, unless you booted a  'recovery kernel' or did su after setting a root password 'manually' you will *bnot* be root
<perdidopunk> my plan is to mount the disk and then chroot in
<crimsun> whomee: yes
<whomee> crimsun, well how do i change it?
<perdidopunk> neither
<perdidopunk> it's on a ram disk
<cvt> when install ubuntu dvd on amd 64 it stops at a A\: command prompt, what do i do?
<crimsun> sudo -s, then passwd
<perdidopunk> this is the console you get straight from the cd
<perdidopunk> su and sudo aren't even in this thing...
<chaumurky> so you can't boot to the default kernel? Did you remove it?
<quacker> perdidopunk, you're using the live CD huh?  Why not just use the installer?
<perdidopunk> uhh
<perdidopunk> i guess i am using the installer
<perdidopunk> alt+f2 after booting the install cd
<perdidopunk> no, all the kernels that are there are giving me kernel panics
<chaumurky> you won't evenhave bash will you?
<perdidopunk> the default kernel keeps trying to load the new kernel's modules for some reason...
<La_PaRCa> Um, anyone have any idea why ubuntu isnt auto mounting my ipod?
<chaumurky> odd
<perdidopunk> i'm using sh
<levander> cdubya: thanks man, it was that bit about the focus.  I got my desktop set so that focus follows the mouse, I had to do wierd stuff with the mouse to make sure the firefox theme manager had the focus when I dropped it.  Thanks a *lot* for your help.  I now have my favorite firefox theme installed after having been meaning to do it for months.
<floppyears> I would test your ram, and your livecd
<floppyears> to make sure that those are not the problem
<perdidopunk> who, me ?
<whomee> crimsun, i did sudo -s .. when asked for a password what should i type? a new one?
<perdidopunk> i know my ram isn't the problem... it's good stuff
<perdidopunk> and as far as the cd goes, i burned it earlier today and checked it then
<crimsun> whomee: type your user's password, not root's (you can't know root's)
<chaumurky> that may be a red herring floppyears, apparently he's had success with RedHat
<kayde> ok guys, i am runniong ubuntu 5.04 and i use a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vidio card and i have funny lines across bottom of screen......anyone know bout it?
<whomee> crimsun, haha my bad :P
<whyameye_> dooglus: I can't thank you enough for getting me started with the rivendell compiling. I'm still tweaking the CPP and now LD flags. I gotta go to bed now. Maybe tomorrow morning there will be a binary waiting for me....
<whomee> crimsun, thx alot
<floppyears> perdidopunk: then make sure that it's not your cd by running a checksum on it
<perdidopunk> did that
<chaumurky> floppyears: the original kernel panic is from a kernel install on the HDD
<floppyears> chaumurky: oh
<wanglei1123> hi , anyone : )
<perdidopunk> ugh
<perdidopunk> every single kernel gives me kernel panic
<perdidopunk> i might just wipe this and start over
<floppyears> chaumurky: what is the kernel panic about hd, memory, ?
<wanglei1123> i wanna know , what script do the hardware scaning of installing ubuntu
<wanglei1123> and what scripts recognize your scsi device and modprobe it ?
<wanglei1123> so anyone could help me , pls : )
<chaumurky> sounds like a mess. May be a good idea. When you've done that change the "driver" entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from "ati" to "vesa". You should get X then untill you get the driver issue sorted.
<perdidopunk> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill ini!
<cdubya> levander, glad it worked.....
<perdidopunk> damn that'll be slow...
<perdidopunk> but at least it'll work
<perdidopunk> ah man
<perdidopunk> i'll have to do that whole build-essential thing again
<chaumurky> yeah, but there's info here about getting the latest modules installed - ubuntu style: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111
<perdidopunk> i don't understand why it puts openoffice in but doesn't install compilers by default...
<perdidopunk> i can't even think of another reason to use linux besides programming
<crimsun> wanglei1123: udev and hotplug handle that in Warty/Hoary/Breezy
<perdidopunk> well, i can't do that because ubuntu doesn't see my net card
<crimsun> wanglei1123: udev has subsumed hotplug's functionality in Dapper, so hotplug has been removed
<perdidopunk> i'm trying to use 5.04, btw
<perdidopunk> because that's what i could get off the network here
<chaumurky> got noother boxen for the DL?
<jupp> is there a diskmonitor in ubuntu
<chaumurky> jupp: in gdesklets, yes
<wanglei1123> crimsum: so udev can detect , recognize and modprobe my scsi : )
<liam01> perdidopunk have them send you 5.10
<liam01> takes  about 3 week though -.-
<perdidopunk> yeah
<wanglei1123> crimsum: so udev can detect , recognize and modprobe my scsi devices : ) ?
<perdidopunk> by that time i could have it downloaded
<chaumurky> hahahaha!!
<perdidopunk> i wanted to get linux up and running on that box tonight
<perdidopunk> started around 6
<perdidopunk> looks like that's not happening...
<liam01> ouch
<chaumurky> what does lspci give for your NIC
<liam01> no software changes?
<perdidopunk> doesn't even detect it
<chaumurky> oh, sorry - no boot....
<liam01> might be better just to wait until you get 510
<crimsun> wanglei1123: in Dapper, yes.
<perdidopunk> i think it might be a pci express card
<liam01> its a bit smoother imo
<perdidopunk> i never bothered to look before -- it's onboard
<chaumurky> yeah, 5.10 is far more advanced
<crimsun> wanglei1123: in Warty/Hoary/Breezy, udev+hotplug perform that.
<chaumurky> new hardware -> new software....
<perdidopunk> yeah basically...
<perdidopunk> that's the price i pay for having a new system
<davidmccabe> Strange:
<davidmccabe> update-notifier just suddenyl started eating up my CPU and making the system trash.
<chaumurky> when did iyou buy it?
<davidmccabe> That's an ubuntu daemon, right?
<perdidopunk> and i have a computer architecture quiz at 8:40am on i/o buses... how ironic that i should be fighting with my hard drives right now
<perdidopunk> erm
<perdidopunk> it's been put together in stages
<perdidopunk> cpu/mobo/ram were bought in august
<perdidopunk> vid card is brand new
<chaumurky> pci express - can't be that old
<kayde> ok guys, i am runniong ubuntu 5.04 and i use a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vidio card and i have funny lines across bottom of screen......anyone know bout it?
<perdidopunk> hard disks are all various ages and reused from a previous system
<perdidopunk> and the raid card is from 2002
<chaumurky> ahh - hoary ->  April
<perdidopunk> yeah
<perdidopunk> it definitely didn't like my video card
<liam01> kayde you might want to file a bug report, or see if that card has any known issues
<perdidopunk> dunno what the deal with the nic is
<jupp> chaumurky: i dont understand gdesklets, i there another diskmonitor?
<perdidopunk> kayde, try installing the latest ati video drivers
<perdidopunk> i assume 9525 is a radeon r300 based card
<wanglei1123> crimsun: thanks you soooo much first, and in Breezy , there is no scripts do the hardware scaning, it is handled by udev and hotplug daemon? automatically recongize them when i'm installing ubuntu :)  ? .
<chaumurky> steal som other boxen bandwidth for a while and get Breezy. Best bet
<perdidopunk> i've got my roommate's computer working on the download too
<chaumurky> nice
<perdidopunk> gonna take a while though... network's slow tonight
<GTroy_> if I don't have a file manager and don't have a list of my apps, what directory would I look in?
<perdidopunk> ~140kbps
<chaumurky> anyway - if still no joy go VESA until you compile the new driver.
<perdidopunk> hehe
<cdubya> gonna call it a night. take care, all
<perdidopunk> tried to compile the new driver
<sammyice> anyone know of a reporting engine one could use? something like Crystall reports on Windows?
<perdidopunk> i got some other error... it was running into some other package...
<perdidopunk> i forget, that was a few hours ago
<perdidopunk> i think i finally got it installed by converting the rpm to a deb and doing --force-overwrite
<kayde> perdidopunk, ...please tell me the site
<perdidopunk> www.ati.com
<chaumurky> did you follow this guide? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111
<wanglei1123> crimsun: hi ? :) .
<perdidopunk> customer care or support or something
<perdidopunk> drivers and downloads
<crimsun> wanglei1123: yes, that's correct
<perdidopunk> look for linux
<rjordan> Glossary: you sir are a fucktard.
<kayde> perdidopunk, ok ty
<perdidopunk> no problem
<perdidopunk> good luck getting them to compile though...
<perdidopunk> haha
<sammyice> perdidopunk: look for linux?
<perdidopunk> i had trouble with that but i forget what i did now
<perdidopunk> yeah
<perdidopunk> ati has linux drivers
<kayde> aww
<Glossary> rjordan, wtf why?
<perdidopunk> but they're buried in this annoying sidebar thing
<cameronbergh> anyone here in oregon?
<gary_> seattle here
<_roman_> hello i'm newbie in ubuntu
<cameronbergh> im starting a portland LoCo
<rjordan> Glossary: it's not nice to troll other channels.
<gary_> awesome
<gary_> noticed none in seattle
<gary_> suprising
<Glossary> rjordan, lick my balls.
<_roman_> can someone help connect by modem through internet
<perdidopunk> kayde also read the thread that chau sent me
<wanglei1123> crimsum: but which program modprobe them ?  where is the code ? in other words, what is the script name ? :) .
<perdidopunk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111
<rjordan> Glossary: again, very clever...
<_roman_> is somewhere in the web a tutorial
<Glossary> rjordan, yes thank you.. have fun with my anus too..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<perdidopunk> hmmm
<perdidopunk> if shakes(i)
<perdidopunk> > 3
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@212.36.210.6]  by crimsun
<perdidopunk> if he shakes more than 3 times bad gets 1 ? huh ?
<gary_> has anyone been using ubuntu for digital photos?
<GTroy_> gary_: is the new gimp out?
<gary_> not sure. haven't checked. gimp is leader?
<fr500> how can i download a package source?
<perdidopunk> well, while i'm waiting for this i guess i'll stare at my hardware monitor in my bios
<chaumurky> awww...
<GTroy_> yeah, the new one is supposed to rival photoshop
<perdidopunk> considering that my super duper computer can't even boot to anything right now
<perdidopunk> current cpu temp: 19C :D
<chaumurky> well, anything that old...
<wanglei1123> crimsun: hi crimsum , i am waiting for you to answermy last question : ) ..
<gary_> nice
<gary_> checking now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@212.36.210.6]  by crimsun
<wanglei1123> crimsun: hi crimsum , i am waiting for you to answer my last question : ) ..
<gary_> ubuntu install comes with gimp 2.2
<chaumurky> wanglei1123: strike 2 :-P
<gary_> yep, it's the latest
<wanglei1123> chaumurky: udev recognize my scsi devices, and modprobe it too????!! :) ..
<Ven0mSevenX> hi
<crimsun> wanglei1123: see /etc/udev and /etc/hotplug for configuration files and rules
<perdidopunk> i wish my scsi devices were working...
<mbs> if i want to make a particular binary in /usr/local/bin take precedence over /usr/bin, how can i set this sytemwide?
<wanglei1123> ok , thanks all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
<Ven0mSevenX> is there anyone here knowledgable about wireless devices and linux?
<perdidopunk> !!!
<ubotu> ! is, like, totally, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<No> server ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<jupp> is it possible to show the entries of the mbr? how?
<crimsun> wanglei1123: the actual module insertion is handled by insmod, passed by modprobe with dependency resolution according to a map
<perdidopunk> maybe i'll trying some overclocking while i'm waiting !!
<mbs> I've always used export in ~/.bashrc to make all of /usr/local/bin hav precedence, but that feels like a ginormous hack
<irvin> hey robotgeek_work
<chaumurky> overclock that BIOS baby
<Ven0mSevenX> anyone?
<chaumurky> no
<wanglei1123> crimsum: ok , thank u sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much !! : ) ..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Ven0mSevenX> does anyone here use ndiswrapper?
<Ven0mSevenX> or have set up wireless devices sucessfully?
<perdidopunk> let
<perdidopunk> s see
<Ven0mSevenX> have you?
<diubidone> hey how come repositories don't work?
<mbs> Ven0mSevenX, yes, I used to use ndiswrapper
<mbs> a long time ago
<perdidopunk> i think 200->220 is a good enough overclock
<Ven0mSevenX> mbs: okay well i got it working great, my problem comes when actually connecting to my router
<irvin> diubidone, they are. what's the problem?
<perdidopunk> posted... let's see if i can get to my kernel panic
<perdidopunk> hahaha
<Ven0mSevenX> i use "wifiradar
<Ven0mSevenX> "
<perdidopunk> kernel panic, woo
<perdidopunk> wait
<perdidopunk> or not
<Ven0mSevenX> it just gets stuck when i try to connect
<diubidone> irwin: synaptic says to me it doesn't find some reps
<perdidopunk> pci devices not available because of resource collisions...
<perdidopunk> hmmm
<mbs> ah, i'm not familiar with it
<irvin> diubidone, are you trying to update or install new packages?
<chaumurky> that sounds promising - try rearranging cards...
<perdidopunk> there are only 2 cards to begin with
<diubidone> irwin:  yes xfce
<perdidopunk> usb controller and raid card
<chaumurky> "GRUB loading, please wait..." hmm what's that burning smell?/?
<perdidopunk> hahaha
<diubidone> irwin: synaptic "http://it.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<mindmime> lol
<perdidopunk> i set my frequency back down
<perdidopunk> ah well...
<perdidopunk> this motherboard sucks for overclocking, but everything else i have would be so good for it :-(
<perdidopunk> blam, kernel panic
<perdidopunk> uhhh
<VIMmer> hi, i have a HP Deskjet 656C and am on Breezy
<perdidopunk> fdomain_isa_detect
<VIMmer> i am unable to get the printer to work on Ubuntu
<perdidopunk> isa ??? why is it trying to detect isa devices ?
<VIMmer> can anyone help me?
<VIMmer> it was working on hoary
<chaumurky> try pulling the heatsink off. You may get this... :http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5393904704265757054
<czr> don't use future domain scsi driver perdidopunk
<perdidopunk> AHHH
<perdidopunk> does that say 4.2 volts vcore ??? AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<perdidopunk> HAHAHAHA
<perdidopunk> WOW
<chaumurky> blows a hole clean through the table...
<perdidopunk> it actually exploded !!!
<chaumurky> see - things could be worse...
<perdidopunk> true that
<chaumurky> you could be an idiot!
<chaumurky> LOL!!
<perdidopunk> that's what happens when your frequency scaling doesn't work properly because the temp sensing diode can't react fast enough...
<perdidopunk> hahaha
<VIMmer> what? isn't there anyone who can help me setup my printer?
<docta_v> VIMmer, only god
<chaumurky> no info, no help..
<Madpilot> !printer
<ubotu> rumour has it, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<mrkoje> VIMmer,  i hate printing with linux... I did end up getting my hp all in one to work though
<chaumurky> don't believerumours
<Madpilot> ...and on that note, I'm off. Good night all...
<mrkoje> VIMmer, i didn't have to do anything though!
<VIMmer> ic
<unless> Noobish question, I know, but I just installed a package through Synaptic (GNU Go, to be specific), not I can't find it... anyone know where programs are typically installed?
<unless> *now
<chaumurky> what program
<unless> GNU Go, just a game
<chaumurky> binaries are usually in /usr/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/
<unless> ahhhh, so programs are typically installed to /usr...
<unless> thanks heaps
<czr> unless, dpkg -L package-name : lists all the filenames that were introduces with a package
<czr> unless, man hier
<unless> thanks czr
<unless> and chaumurky
* saik0 defribrilates the channel
<_jason> saik0, hi
<saik0> It's alive! A miracle!
<saik0> Ahem. hi.
<_jason> lol
<mrkoje> saik0, great!
<_jason> heh, so this is what the channel is like at 4 in the morning est... quiet...
<saik0> You say 'quiet' I call it 'serene'
<crimsun> not necessarily a bad thing ;)
<bustacap> hey guys..
<_jason> hey bustacap...
<bustacap> what's happening _jason??
<ompaul> shhh ubuntu is spreading
<kayde> ok guys, i am runniong ubuntu 5.04 and i use a trident microsystems cyber 9525 vidio card and i have funny lines across bottom of screen......anyone know bout it?
<bustacap> ompaul, haha yeah, it's asexually multiplying..
<ompaul> kayde, nope, but I am wondering why you are running 5.04 as opposed to 5.10
<shilbert> Hallo!
<shilbert> Um, I have a quick question for you guys
<ompaul> !ask
<greg> [;
<kayde> ompaul, i cant download it
<ompaul> !+ask
<ubotu> ask is probably Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ompaul> kayde, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<shilbert> I had a hard drive go bad, and I got a backup of my root partition (no separate /home partitions or anything), but not my /boot partition
<ompaul> kayde, request a set
<shilbert> And I'm in knoppix at the moment with my old FS all mounted, and if I chroot to it I can run apt-get and so on
<shilbert> So if it's possible to just "re-install" the kernel packages I had, just to get the vmlinuz files and such back, it would be very helpful
<shilbert> (because then I could just boot directly into it just like it was before the HD problem)
<shilbert> I don't know very much about apt-get and the whole debian/ubuntu package management tools :)
<ompaul> shilbert, my du -h of /boot/ yeilds 23 megs
<ompaul> shilbert, have you a new drive?
<greg> apt-get is rather not so complicated.. and afaik you can use synaptic (a graphical user interface addon on apt-get)
<shilbert> Yeah. I got a replacement drive. The drive kind of died in sections - the windows partition failed, and then for a while I was running the linux partition while I was waiting for the replacement drive to ship
<ompaul> shilbert, are you going to bother reinstalling that non ubuntu operating system?
<shilbert> Woo, synaptic runs
<shilbert> I guess I can just find the kernel packages and tell it to mark for reinstallation
<shilbert> that and grub
<ompaul> shilbert, don't do anything with the old drive assuming that you don't know exactly what is dying on it - I ask again are you going to bother reinstalling that non ubuntu operating system?
<ompaul> shilbert, umount it and think for a minute
<shilbert> Umm, first thing - yes, I am going to reinstall windows; second thing - the drive actually has failed totally since I got my linux partition backed up
<shilbert> the old drive.
<shilbert> Actually, I'm not really 'reinstalling' windows, I ghosted it about a week before it started failing
<cmatheson_> this is a stupid question... but i can't figure it out!  Does anyone know how to change the color of slides in OpenOffice Impress?
<shilbert> Why do you ask? I don't need to come in here for peoples' opinions of what OS to install
<ompaul> shilbert, okay well I would only rescue /etc/ and /home you don't know what blocks actually failed on the old drive - if it was physical or logical - so first up split the new drive in 4 one partition for the old stuff,  one for that non ubuntu system, reinstall that other operating system first reinstall ubuntu and then copy the data you need back onto it using the third slice for /home and then you can do what you want with the fort
<ompaul> h segment when finished
<CarstenP> my compact flash card reader is read only. how can i change that?
<shilbert> I am pretty sure what happened is that some bad clusters showed up after I had moved this computer to another room and back. They started about 2 GB into the "non-ubuntu system" partition, and seemed to be isolated to about the middle of that area
<greg> edit /etc/fstab and change ro to rw
<shilbert> I hadn't been in the linux partition on this machine in a while, but I was able to copy everything off with no huge slowdowns or errors while reading -- so it doesn't seem like there were bad sectors in this part of the disk
<ompaul> shilbert, well I gave you the most paranoid version of what I would do, I certainly would have no confidence in the binaries from there - what if init was damaged or other stuff that would be my concern
<shilbert> I'm not really concerned with the partitioning scheme ATM though; I think I found out what I need to know to get this running
<shilbert> Yeah, that's true -- I have no way of really knowing the binaries work.
<shilbert> I still have a "raw" backup sitting on an external hard drive - if I boot from it and it garbles it, I haven't lost anything at all
<shilbert> If I boot from the new hard drive, I mean.
<shilbert> Is there an apt-get parallel to synaptic's "mark for reinstallation?" Synaptic bugs out when I try to apply changes from within this chroot environment
<shilbert> (hopefully it's the environment and not the binaries :P)
<ompaul> shilbert, I would imagine it is as you suggest - sudo apt-get install foo foo2 foo44 foo50
<shilbert> Well, see, since it caches the list of packages I have installed, it just assumes it's still installed
<shilbert> when I've lost part of the files to go with it
<shilbert> let me try apt-get reinstall
<frogzoo> ompaul: works for me
<shilbert> hmm, no such thing
<shilbert> ahh, there's a --reinstall switch
<ompaul> shilbert, you could at least use a ubuntu live CD and get the same results
<ompaul> shilbert, and your repos just might be pointing somewhere sane
<ompaul> anyway enough chat - chat in #ubuntu-offtopic this has turned into a $meta_coversation about confidence, me well I am off to enjoy coffee and toast
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<walkingice> Inf3ctedFx: Hello~~
<Inf3ctedFx> Hey walkingice how r u... kind of quite here.... isn't it?
<MrBlowtatoes> Hello
<walkingice> Inf3ctedFx:  yup :D      (sorry, I am not good in English  :P)
<MrBlowtatoes> can someoen refresh my memory, is there a command similar to apt-get i can use in a vannila debian install, to turn my diustro into ubuntu?..i rmeebr soemthgin liek this, but it ahs lost me
<Inf3ctedFx> dont worry walkingice  me neither lol
<walkingice> infernall:      :-)
<Inf3ctedFx> just  a simple question, do u know a better website to downdload skins for xmms and gnome? beside gnome-look?
<saik0> Inf3ctedFx art.gnome.org
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh ok thx that website also to get skins for xmms?
<saik0> Inf3ctedFx, nope
<saik0> xmms skins are winamp2 skins
<Glossary> do you know how i can download hybrid with its services?
<Glossary> :P
<Inf3ctedFx> do u know the website?
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, which debian are you running expermential or woody/sarge?
<Glossary> and where would they be after installation? not the deb files!
<soundray> MrBlowtatoes, you would use apt-get for that. Just make sure you have an Ubuntu repositories file (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<MrBlowtatoes> sarge
<saik0> Glossary: all over the place
<Glossary> lol
<Glossary> later man
<Glossary> goodnight/morning #ubuntu
<Glossary> im outty
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, well I would not do it then, as sarge was released later than 5.10 iirc
<MrBlowtatoes> ok, but here si the thing, currently, my  OS installation is roughly @GB, will migrateing to ubuntu increase this size? [i have an 8gb HD, so it is not a good thing] 
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, if you were on woody I would say fire away
<MrBlowtatoes> sarge is out dated
<saik0> ompaul pretty sure sarge release was before 5.10 freeze
* ompaul tries to get his brain in order
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes, sarge is'nt outdated, it's stable =)
<MrBlowtatoes> stable shable
<soundray> I upgraded sarge to breezy without much of a problem.
<MrBlowtatoes> shmable*
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i go about doign this?, without increaseing my OS space too much?
<Inf3ctedFx> i did it from horay to breezy .. really easy... in the ubuntu forum will show u how
<MrBlowtatoes> ubuntuforums.org?
<ompaul> saik0,  Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 (a.k.a. sarge) was released on 6th of June, 2005
<MrBlowtatoes> already got a pos tthere about this
<saik0> breezy uses gcc 4
<ompaul> 5.10 was released in april
<ompaul> sorry october
<walkingice> Inf3ctedFx:  http://thelinuxbox.org/Artwork.php   <--- I get the skin for my xmms
<soundray> MrBlowtatoes, since you have 8 Gig, I would just do the upgrade, then weed out unneeded packages.
* ompaul needs more coffee :)
* soundray goes to make some
<Inf3ctedFx> thx walkingice
<MrBlowtatoes> ubtunu uses yeah, the weeding is the hard part [i am what some would call a n00b to linux] 
<MrBlowtatoes> er
<MrBlowtatoes> i changed idea sin mid sentance there
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<ompaul> that is the list of repos that you need
<MrBlowtatoes> paste this into sources.list?
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes apt-get upgrade wont really take any more space. installing ubuntu-desktop will
<MrBlowtatoes> er
<MrBlowtatoes> can i use KDE [which i already ahve insatlled] 
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<MrBlowtatoes> ubuntu-desktop is a desktop environmnt right?
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, really I would d/l a cd called kubuntu and install from scratch
<MrBlowtatoes> no cd burner
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, ubuntu is gnome
<MrBlowtatoes> i did, how ever, order 5 free cds
<MrBlowtatoes> i'm not going to use gnome
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage for a gnome desktop out-of-the box
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes kubuntu-desktop is the same for KDE
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes, you can guess what Xubuntu-desktop is
<MrBlowtatoes> so i should get kubuntu?
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, yeap
<MrBlowtatoes> do all these desktops come on the cd?
<MrBlowtatoes> or diffreent cd for eahc desktop?
<saik0> Sarge uses gcc3.4 and breezy uses gcc4. I'm not smart enough to know wherther or not thats going to be an issue
<unymobil> does anyone know how to recover the login from swat?
<MrBlowtatoes> does ubuntu require more than one partition?
<dragoon> MrBlowtatoes: one for / one for swap like any other linux system
<MrBlowtatoes> debian uses one partition
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes, no. but I always recomment at least 4 / /boot /home and /swap
<saik0> for a desktop
<MrBlowtatoes> can't really partiton 4 with *gb
<MrBlowtatoes> 8GB
<MrBlowtatoes> how big does the swap partiton need to be?
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes well you can. it's just less convinient. but theres no place /home in the even you break something
<ompaul> ram*2 is typical
<oga> Where can I find a list of whats installed in a default installation of brezzy
<MrBlowtatoes> i won't break much
<MonsieurBon> does somebody know about mysql server? it can't connect to port 3306. Changing the port does not solve the problem...
<MrBlowtatoes> so, what is better, getting new ubuntu cd or jsut apt-getting?
<soundray> ompaul, coffee's ready. How do I get some to you, Federal Expresso?
<MrBlowtatoes> in my situaiton asnywas
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes, if you wont lose anything. I'd always go with CD
<ompaul> oga, apt-cache show ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<MrBlowtatoes> heh, my HD is clean
<ompaul> soundray, yes please
<MrBlowtatoes> how long does it typically take to get ubuntu cds in the mail? [i'm in memphis TN] 
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, when did you order
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes, can you download and burn the ISO?
<MrBlowtatoes> today
<MrBlowtatoes> 10 minuets ago
<MrBlowtatoes> no
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, a couple of weeks - but you got christmas in there - so that will do some damage to any projection I make
<saik0> do you know someone who can? My cds took a monthish
<oga> ompaul, ok thanks. do you got a website with the same info? because im not running breezy right now.
<MrBlowtatoes> ugh
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, you must know someone with a burner
<MrBlowtatoes> how many cds is ubuntu?
<saik0> 1 Live 1 INstall
* soundray passes ompaul a large mug saying "Ubuntu Wizard"
<MrBlowtatoes> i don't want a live cd
<saik0> they come together
<MrBlowtatoes> will 1 install be enough?
<MrBlowtatoes> on 1 cd?
<saik0> and it's not recommended you order just 1, as the cost of shipping would be higher than the cost of the CD (for canonical)
<ompaul> oga, what specifically do you want to know is there a particular package or something after all the CD does not contain all 17.5k packages that are available for the base install  the internet needs to be used for that
<MrBlowtatoes> well, my mother has a cd burner, ajnd i only have 1 cdrw, lol
<MrBlowtatoes> i ordered 5
<MrBlowtatoes> 17 thousand packages?
<oga> ompaul, I would like to know whats packages being installed on a computer, doing a default, standard install.
<MrBlowtatoes> damn
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes. If you're comfotable giving me your mailing adress I suppose I could mail you one =)
<MrBlowtatoes> 8GBs isn't enough for 17k packages
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, that is everything which you don't have of debian either not the minimum
<MrBlowtatoes> rmeebr, my OS + KDE needs to be atleast udner 2GB
<bungle> hi
<Badm4n> ehllo
<Badm4n> hello
<ompaul> oga, I really don't know I could dcc that to you
<oga> yeah sure =)
<MrBlowtatoes> sure saik0
<oga> w8
<oga> ok.
<oga> have changed my dcc settings now.
<ompaul> oga, there may be a few others but that would be 99% like the compiler is on the disk but not installed in the first run (as granny most likely will not want it etc)
<Badm4n> i have been tried to use ipmassq and edit /etc/ipmasq/rules/A80firewall.def ... then i put EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443" .. why my client still can access other port ?
<oga> ompaul, k
<saik0>  /msg me your mialing addy
<MrBlowtatoes>  ./msg are disabled
<saik0> really though...you dont know nayone who could just burn it for you and GIVE you a cd?
<MrBlowtatoes>  :/
<MrBlowtatoes> how many cds is it?
<saik0> the install would only be 1
<MrBlowtatoes> if it's 1 cd, i can do it
<Badm4n> help urgent i have been tried to use ipmassq and edit /etc/ipmasq/rules/A80firewall.def ... then i put EXTERNAL_TCP_ALLOW="80 443" .. why my client still can access other port ?
<soundray> Badm4n, perhaps you need to restart ipmasq?
<Badm4n> hmm
<Badm4n> /etc/init.d/ipmassq restart>?
<MrBlowtatoes> now, with this one CD, can i install and keep it under 2GB?
<Badm4n> brb
<Badm4n> restart
<soundray> Badm4n, one s
<MrBlowtatoes> if i can, then i gots no qualms
<dpupp> need a little help here....... i type: <  dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device"
<dpupp>   > and i get nothing back from the terminal.
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, have some qualms cos it will not be a really useful system
<oga> cool, theres alot of packages have to be installed to get the system work =)
<Badm4n> soundray : still same
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes my installation is under 2 gigs with extra apps
<Badm4n> my client still can use FTP SSH telnet etc etc
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, iirc it is 1.8G for the minimum that leaves you with 200M for yourself to play with
<dpupp> i need a really good how-to on mounting a usb drive. could someone point me in the right direction?
<MrBlowtatoes> most of the sutff on this debian install i'm not sueing, i doubt ubuntu adding more to me will make it less suefull
<soundray> Badm4n, I'm not the firewall expert, but I heard that firestarter is fairly easy to use.
<chrisx1> any1 know why my evolution mail keeps bugging
<Badm4n> i use ipmassq during to handle my iptables rules too
<Badm4n> cause im newbie here
<MrBlowtatoes> what is included in the minmum geenrally?
<oga> anyone tried this "ubuntu-lite" install? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98233
<MrBlowtatoes> OS + KDE atleast?
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes yes
<MrBlowtatoes> that's what i did with debian
<Badm4n> soundray, if i use firestarter should i apt-get remove my ipmassq ?
<saik0> strange that kubuntu comes with k3b and ubuntu-desktop is devoid og gnome-baker
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, to do that you need to do server install and then kubuntu-desktop if you use a CD and as this is all ifs and ands get a CD and talk to us about what to do before you launch into the install
<soundray> Badm4n, no, if there's a conflict, apt-get will warn you.
<saik0> ompaul, theres a kubuntu cd
<ompaul> saik0, but he says he ordered ubuntu
<MrBlowtatoes> the cds i rodered form the site, they coem with kubuntu?
* saik0 really hates the kwhatever naming convention
<ompaul> they have it on the CD
<MrBlowtatoes> ok
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, sit back wait when you have them then we can help you more
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes, well make sure you download and burn a kubuntu CD =)
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<ompaul> saik0, he said he does not have a burner
<nirrimi> hi
<MrBlowtatoes> i'm getting them in the mail, no need to burn
<MrBlowtatoes> my mother does
<MrBlowtatoes> and i have 1 single blank cd
<Badm4n> ok
<Badm4n> firestarter running
<Badm4n> what shoul i put
<Badm4n> to block all port from client except 80 and 443
<MrBlowtatoes> anyways, i'm getting tired, i think i'll hit the bed for tonight
<saik0> MrBlowtatoes, yes. if you're going to wait you will need to do a "server" install and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<MrBlowtatoes> i have been swithcing through linux distros for the past 3 days
<MrBlowtatoes> i'll discuss it with you all before i install to double check
<MrBlowtatoes> if all else fails, i got 5 diffrent operateing systems i ca install
<MrBlowtatoes> lol
<saik0> heh
<MrBlowtatoes> and 2 live cds
<MrBlowtatoes> AND another windowsxp machine
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, at this stage it is a conversation please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrBlowtatoes> anyways,
<MrBlowtatoes> night all
<ompaul> MrBlowtatoes, night
<soundray> Badm4n, as I say I don't know much about firewalls on Ubuntu. Look in /usr/share/doc/firestarter, maybe starting with README.Debian. Try man firestarter. Look at config files in /etc/firestarter, etc.
<Badm4n> ok
<saik0> I'm out too
<saik0> goodnight
<ajmitch> evening
<ompaul> ajmitch, it is always morning on IRC unless you are leaving :-)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> lol.
<ajmitch> always evening somewhere, just as it's always morning :)
<ompaul> ajmitch, I was only quoting IRC rule 127.0.0.1 ......    :-)
* ompaul stops 
<twibbler> morning all. I wonder if somebody could give me a list of repositories please. Im specifically after the mstfonts.
<syklitengutt> is it any k3b gurus out there?
* zoyd   [  Playing  ]  [  ATB - Circular Symetry  ]  [  5:38  ] 
<soundray> twibbler, msttcorefonts is in multiverse. Just go through your existing /etc/apt/sources.list and activate it.
<ajmitch> twibbler: enable multiverse
* zoyd   [  Playing  ]  [  ATB - Circular Symetry  ]  [  5:38  ] 
<ompaul> zoyd, please don't do that
<ajmitch> zoyd: stop that
<twibbler> thank you.
<zoyd> oops sorry
<ajmitch> twibbler: msttcorefonts, btw :)
<ompaul> zoyd, there are over 600 in here if we all did it would make the chan unusable
<Inf3ctedFx> does anybody knows a website it show me how to make aTerm transparency?
<ajmitch> and the ops will pounce on you :)
<syklitengutt> anyone who can help me with k3b? get this error on ./configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ajmitch> syklitengutt: why are you trying to compile k3b?
<soundray> syklitengutt, any particular reason for you not to install the deb package?
<syklitengutt> to get the newest version?
<ajmitch> it just means you don't have gcc installed, but you'll need a lot more than that
<soundray> syklitengutt, does the newest version have anything that you need urgently?
<syklitengutt> have installed the whole list... missed gcc then.
<ajmitch> syklitengutt: install build-essential while you're at it
<soundray> syklitengutt, ...that the current Ubuntu package hasn't got?
<syklitengutt> hmmmm... proborlie not. need to burn some vcds that is cue files at the time and some mp3s.
<ajmitch> evening bob2
<bob2> aloha.
<stewski> hello are there any ubuntu/edubuntu developers in here?
<soundray> syklitengutt, if you do decide to compile the latest, do an apt-get build-deps k3b first. No guarantees, but it'll probably easier after that.
<syklitengutt> ok... il try
<bob2> stewski: lots of them
<ompaul> stewski, ask your question and someone may answer
<stewski> OK just read this might be of interest
<soundray> syklitengutt, apt-get build-dep k3b (sorry)
<ompaul> stewski, was that your question? :-)
<stewski> http://www.bloggingbaby.com/entry/1234000340071196/
<stewski> yeah not got a problem just came on to say you guys are heros
<gnomefreak> is it safe to burn programs i wrote to cd and than install them later? they should just run after reinstaled right?
<soundray> gnomefreak, you're unintelligible.
<stewski> harsh
<ajmitch> stewski: interesting review
<bob2> that is uneccesserily harsh
<bob2> and I'm a terrible speller
<bob2> film at 11
<ajmitch> bob2: you should see how I've been typing lately
* xspades tivos this film
<stewski> well I think its a useful attempt but I thought edubuntu was more aimed at people offering IT in education (which Im hoping to do)
<ompaul> stewski, #edubuntu also
<ompaul> stewski, and #ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> soundray this is a help channel not a bs channel if you cant seem to help me when i ask a question why comment at all?
<bob2> gnomefreak: come on, no need to escalate it further
<mrkoje> gnomefreak,  what is your question? It made no sense... can you burn programs to cd that you already burned to a cd? the same cd?
<|Gmp|> hello people
<stewski> should I take that link to edubuntu?
<bob2> ajmitch: I blame ibm!
<soundray> gnomefreak, I'm trying to help, but your question makes it impossible, because it doesn't make sense. Please rephrase.
<ompaul> stewski, why not
<|Gmp|> what things do i need to install to compile something from source?
<bob2> |Gmp|: install build-essential
<robotgeek> |Gmp|: build-essential
<|Gmp|> uh...
<bob2> for a start; you'll almost certainly need more
<|Gmp|> how do i do that?
<bob2> |Gmp|: what are you trying to compile?
<|Gmp|> apt-get install build-essentiol?
<|Gmp|> megazeux
<Syruss> anyone here know a work-around for the skype/ubuntu  skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable problem? I've followed several guides, all of no use :/
<robotgeek> |Gmp|: no, the app
<MikeMan> hello
<|Gmp|> http://digitalmzx.net
<robotgeek> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Syruss> sigh.
<bob2> Syruss: use the static tarball, not the broken packages
<Seveas> !robotgeek
<ubotu> Seveas: Wish i knew
<robotgeek> Syruss: i believe that issue has been fixed that deb? no?
<Syruss> I'll try those :p
<oga> what is the long for deb
<Syruss> static tarball eh?
<Syruss> cheers
<robotgeek> Seveas: :) hey, i can't help it if you have the hilite :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, i read your question for three times what I think you asked was - if you take .deb files and put them on a CD can you install them later just pop them in /var/cache/apt/archives - and then you can install them to your hearts content - however I am only 80% certain this is what you asked - your question does leave a lot of room for it not to have been your question
<oga> extended word for dev?
<oga> deb
<gnomefreak> i wrote programs. i may need to lose everything. can i burn the ones i wrote to cd so i dont have to re-write them again? after burning them to cd will they be installable and work after i bring everything back up?
<bob2> gnomefreak: yes, your burnt cd will store whatever you burn on there
<ompaul> gnomefreak, as long as it is the "pre installed" version of the programs - so grab your source and packages and run with them to the burner :)
<robotgeek> Seveas: doesn't your binary for skype fix all those problems that Syruss is having?
<Seveas> yes
<oga> how do you guys define: .deb? / deb ?
<Syruss> this tarball version is alright, it's just slow and looks crap
<Seveas> oga, what do you mean?
<bob2> oga: it's a Debian format package
<robotgeek> Syruss: get the deb from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<oga> bob2. k. thanks.
<ndlovu> hey all - where should I submit bug reports for openoffice? with ubuntu or with OOo?
<oga> its a packagefilename. aight.
<robotgeek> ndlovu: ubuntu bugzilla
<gnomefreak> ok good ty and 1 more question i compiled links2 from source? is there a way to put that on disk so i dont have to re-compile it if i lose everything?
<ndlovu> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> ndlovu: it's the standard open office right? if so, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> gnomefreak: it's all just files, dude
<bob2> gnomefreak: just backup and restore whatever you want
<ndlovu> robotgeek: yup
<|Gmp|> do i need to install any dependencies for build-essencial
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<dragoon> apt installs it all for you
<Syruss> cheers guys
<Seveas> |Gmp|, yes, build essential is a mere metapackage
<bob2> |Gmp|: of course...
<ompaul> |Gmp|, as dragoon said
<robotgeek> |Gmp|: installing build-essential setup your your system for compiling and stuff
<soundray> gnomefreak, if you backup the entire source directory, you can just rerun sudo make install from inside it after restore.
<|Gmp|> ok i installed it without any errors
<soundray> gnomefreak, why do you have to reinstall?
<ompaul> Seveas, not mere - that would indicate that it was hollow and empty and devoid of usefulness, surely if that were the case it would never have been made :-)
* ompaul runs away fast
<MikeMan> does anyone here know about the "osx dock" for linux here?
* Seveas chaces ompaul with a big foam cluebat
<oga> MikeMan, yeah. check out gnome-look.org
<oga> and search for osx
<ompaul> I'd say ooch but you have to catch me first :)
<|Gmp|> can you install like fluxbox in ubuntu?
<dragoon> yes
<gnomefreak> im not sure if im putting winblows back on here for my  java class comming up and i tried to putu winblows on hdb and its complaining about partion issues ubuntu is on hda
<Seveas> |Gmp|, apt-get install fluxbox
<|Gmp|> heh
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell |Gmp| about repos
<robotgeek> |Gmp|: you need to enable universe firest
<ompaul> dragoon, can you type the persons name at the start of a line it is hard to figure out who you are answering
<robotgeek> *first*
<soundray> gnomefreak, can you just switch your hard disk drives around?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, a) It's windows, not winblows b) 'partition issues' is very descriptive...
<|Gmp|> robotgeek, i have
<dragoon> ompaul: can do
<robotgeek> |Gmp|: cool :)
<ompaul> dragoon, :)
<oga> is there any skins for fluxbox?
<dragoon> oga: yea heaps - fluxbox site has some nice ones
<soundray> gnomefreak, you'd have to fix /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab, and reinstall grub.
<Syruss> suxbox
<oga> k thanks.
<Seveas> Syruss: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<MiSS_n00b> how do i restart x server
<Seveas> MiSS_n00b, <ctrl><alt><del>
<|Gmp|> robotgeek, i suppose i have because i installed mp3 support and it said that i had to enable universal and i did what it said so i suppose it worked
<syklitengutt> and a little help with ff. I tried the new 1.5 but I cant get any plugins to work. I tried it trough the wiki/newfirefox etc. but now with 1.0.7 I have a problem. when trying to play f.ex wmv files or mpg files, it just play a couple of secounds (with totem, and the totem plugin). so how do I set mediaplayer as default video app. its installed, and the plugin is installed.
<gnomefreak> well it tells me that they are not win2k partions so using gparted i got rid of them all and made one big partion fat32 still no go
<Seveas> MiSS_n00b, <ctrl><alt><bksp> <-- sorry that one
<ajmitch> Seveas: backspace, you mean :)
<robotgeek> |Gmp|: yes
<MikeMan> thx oga
<Seveas> ajmitch, yeah, not too awake yet :)
<syklitengutt> sorry for ling post.
<oga> np
<ajmitch> Seveas: have some of my caffiene
<MiSS_n00b> what do i type in there to restart it
<Syruss> I was just saying, fluxbox isn't my cup of tea...bit too l33t h4x0r. I think gnome is best.
* robotgeek steals the caffeine from ajmitch 
<bob2> MiSS_n00b: why do you want to restart it?
<MiSS_n00b> it closes it and i dont know what to type to bring it back
<soundray> gnomefreak, you probably missed setting the partition type.
<Seveas> syklitengutt, sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*
<MiSS_n00b> i installed vid drivers
<oga> gnome is very nice, but not very responsive on my machines :/
<Seveas> ajmitch, thanks :)
<ompaul> oga, so xubuntu is what you want
<bob2> MiSS_n00b: you're reading incorrect and confusing documentation
<ajmitch> Syruss: that's nice, but people do want to use fluxbox, if we all give our opinions it could get heated here :)
<oga> what wm xubuntu use?
<syklitengutt> that removes it, so does mplayer get standard then?
<ompaul> oga, x fce
<MiSS_n00b> "Close all your applications, then press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart the X server. If you see an nVidia splashscreen after hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, your drivers are properly installed.
<oga> ompaul, k, are there any other things make xubuntu faster?
<gnomefreak> soundray,  i think not formatting it made it spit errors but i didnt see a format choice in gparted
<MiSS_n00b> "
<oga> than just a regular breezy install.
<Syruss> that's fair enough
<ompaul> oga, the wm is lightweight
<bob2> MiSS_n00b: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<olli_> hey people, where would I find the default Firefox directory? I tried find, with no avail...
<robotgeek> olli_: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<MiSS_n00b> yeah...
<Seveas> olli_, default for what?
<Seveas> firefox has a few places of its own..
<olli_> Hoary, if that's what you mean
<soundray> gnomefreak, I see. Having created a partition for FAT32, you want to run mkdosfs -F32 on it.
* dragoon installs xubuntu
<ompaul> oga, I find it fast on a 128meg / 9gig hd 500mhz box
<olli_> I want the plugins directory
<bob2> olli_: what do you mean by "default"?
<robotgeek> olli_: that's where all your settings are stored.
<bob2> olli_: dpkg -L firefox | grep /usr/lib
<robotgeek> olli_: then yes, there in the profiles directory
<MikeMan> hey in ubuntu, 5.10 my mouse is really toutchy is there anyway to fix it, thanks
<olli_> oh, okay, thanks
<ompaul> oga, btw the video card on that is 8megs in size
<MiSS_n00b> but what do i type in after pressing ctrl alt bkspc to get back to the gui thingy
<robotgeek> olli_: plugins or extensions?
<olli_> plugins
<olli_> installing jre
<oga> ompaul, hehe k. are there any other things make xubuntu faster? except the WM.
<robotgeek> olli_: then refer to bob2's statement
<Seveas> !tell olli_ about java
* olli_ nods
<gnomefreak> so i wanna run sudo mkdosfs -F32 hdb? and that will format it and set it as fat32 ?
<ompaul> oga, like what tuning your hardware and adding ram stripping down binaries beyond some level that is reasonable
<soundray> gnomefreak, !!not hdb!!
<Syruss> skype :)
<Syruss> cheers Seveas
<Syruss> I even have nice translucent menus :p
<soundray> gnomefreak, mkdosfs -F32 /dev/hdb1 if it's the first partition on hdb
<gnomefreak> ok i see
<olli_> okay, thanks guys, ~/.mozilla/ was what I needed
<gnomefreak> qhats the command to veiw hds?
<gnomefreak> view*
<bob2> what does viewing a hard drive mean?
<|Gmp|> ls
<|Gmp|> cd /mnt/hd
<soundray> gnomefreak, System-Administration-Disks
<|Gmp|> ls
<gnomefreak> ty
<Seveas> gnomefreak, apply /dev/screwdriver /dev/case && watch
<irvin> dmesg | grep hd
<oga> I think a good idea when tuning and stripping down systems, install other WM etc. Is to first of all install a default breezy install. And then later, remove thinks you dont like. (and add things you'd like..) Is this a good method, or do you prefer 'server'.
<soundray> Come on guys, gnomefreak's had enough teasing.
<wegi> hi guys, I'll become guests from america and I have added a guest account on my (german) ubuntu instalation, how can I switch that specific account to english?
<Seveas> wegi, let them choose english when logging in
<Seveas> oga, if you want to keep it small, start with a server install and build up
<soundray> gnomefreak, sorry I upset you earlier. With 'unintelligible' I meant 'incomprehensible'. I didn't mean to say anything about your intelligence :)
<wegi> Seveas: wow parsed all menus but never ever thought of such a simple solution :( thx :)
<gnomefreak> soundray, its alright i just didnt expect to see that at 5am
<oga> yeah, wegi. I think you can choose what language at the gnome-loginmanager.
<gnomefreak> ill brb i gotta see if this worked
<[Jonne] > how can I update to a more recent version of MySQL in breezy?
<YukiIkyuta> [Jonne] , how recent?
<soundray> [Jonne] , apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<mrkoje> [Jonne] , I think MySql 5 is the latest
<[Jonne] > i'm running 4.0.24 now, while my host has 4.1.14, this causes problems with charsets
<oga> are the fonts in ubuntu "free software"?
<[Jonne] > 4.1 will do, thanks
<oga> or are those some kind of restricted packages.
<soundray> [Jonne] , in that case, probably apt-get isntall mysql-client-4.1
<Seveas> oga, not all fonts are completely free
<|Gmp|> how do i install flash player
<|Gmp|> im downloading it
<[Jonne] > client?
<[Jonne] > i want to update the server
<Seveas> but the ones from main are all free to use & distribute
<|Gmp|> what?
<Seveas> |Gmp|, apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<soundray> [Jonne] , okay, I thought you meant server when you said host.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<rockin_stan> morgen zusammen
<[Jonne] > it just causes problems when exporting the db from the host, and when i want to import it into my local install to mess with my website locally
<soundray> rockin_stan, geh mal zu #ubuntu-de :)
<|Gmp|> Seveas,  la
<|Gmp|> Reading package lists... Done
<|Gmp|> Building dependency tree... Done
<|Gmp|> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
* dragoon can partly understand german
<dragoon> ubotu: tell |Gmp| about paste
<Seveas> !tell |Gmp| about multiverse
<soundray> dragoon, that wasn't too schwierig, though, was it?
<Seveas> (you need multiverse)
<Badm4n> any1 here understand about ipmassq rulez ?
<[Jonne] > why doesn't ubuntu install the latest version of mysql by default?
<[Jonne] > is there other software i should update that way?
<soundray> [Jonne] , because mysql 3.x is very solid and reliable.
<[Jonne] > but i had 4.0
<soundray> [Jonne] , if you installed 4.1 with apt-get, it will have updated everything it depends on as well.
<soundray> [Jonne] , erm - yes, it's 4.0 that's considered exceedingly stable.
<[Jonne] > i know that, that's why i love it ;). I just wonder what other software is being held back for that reason
<|Gmp|> can i insstalll it with the flashplayer-installer scripty thing that you download when clicking on the installing missing plugins in firefox
<soundray> [Jonne] , Firefox is an example.
<[Jonne] > is that in backports yet?
<soundray> [Jonne] , but if you stick with Ubuntu, you don't need to worry about the integrity of the installation.
<|Gmp|> where is firefox installled to?
<soundray> |Gmp|, check with dpkg -L mozilla-firefox
<sobersabre> hi is it safe to upgrade from debian-testing  to breezy badger ?
<sobersabre> it is a server, apache2, plone.
<sobersabre> plone+zope installed from source... so this shan't be a problem
<ajmitch> sobersabre: you might run into a bit of pain, testing will be ahead of breezy in a few packages
<Seveas> sobersabre, bothing carful apt pinning can't fix :)
<ajmitch> Seveas: yes there is :)
<soundray> sobersabre, I guess it depends on how much downtime you can afford.
<ajmitch> Seveas: packages are not guaranteed to downgrade properly
<Seveas> true
<|Gmp|> is firefox install to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<gnomefreak> it keeps giving me same error and there are no partions and i formatted the one big one in disks is there something im missing ha and people say linux is hard to install :(
<irvin> |Gmp|, whereis firefox
<|Gmp|> i tried that
<sobersabre> soundray if it is a matter of a day, i can, but I need to hear that basically nothing will break from the base system - network connection scripts, iptable rules etc.
<|Gmp|> it just found the executablle
<MiSS_n00b> if i want to automatically mount my ext3 slave drive, i know i have to put an extra line is fstab but what else do i have to do
<sobersabre> i mean I need to make sure, not 'hear' :)
<|Gmp|> whereis mozila-firefox works though
<soundray> sobersabre, I don't think anyone will give you a guarantee.
<soundray> |Gmp| most of the components are in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<architx> MiSS_n00b L make a filesystem on it
<MiSS_n00b> it has files on it
<|Gmp|> ok
<architx> what filesystem
<|Gmp|> i installed firefox to /home/nick/.mozilla
<architx> ?
<MiSS_n00b> ext3?
<|Gmp|> i meaana flash
<|Gmp|> yes
<MiSS_n00b> is that the file system
<sobersabre> soundray i don't need a 'written contract'
<|Gmp|> ext3
<architx> than an fstab entry will be ennuf
<MiSS_n00b> ok cool ty
<ajmitch> sobersabre: there will be no guarantee - you're trying to upgrade from testing, which is a moving target
<sobersabre> just a confirmation like: done that, had a prob with this/that...
<architx> and a manual mount if you don t want to reboot
<ajmitch> sobersabre: testing last week is different from testing this week, so we couldn't say
<sobersabre> ajmitch the fact is that currently there are older things in testing than in breezy.
<ajmitch> sobersabre: there are *some* older things
<ajmitch> not all
<ph33r> hey, Im having trouble with the network.. Ubuntu cant seem to find my usb plugin wireless card..
<ph33r> or, It finds it, but on "networking" it doesnt say wireless...
<sobersabre> i haven't done a thorough search, but... most of the things are at most the same as breezy.
<|Gmp|> how caan you make a shortcut?
<|Gmp|> like drag aa folder onto the etop
<|Gmp|> aand there will be shortcut of it there
<Inf3ctedFx> how can I open aTerm from my gnome instead type the commando on my terminal everytime?
<sobersabre> ok thanks, guys.
<soundray> ph33r, what type of card?
<ph33r> soundray, Avaya something..
<ph33r> soundray, It finds the card.. but it on "networking" it just says ethernet and modem connection...
<mbs> could someone help me with a quick route problem?
<thoreauputic> Inf3ctedFx: right click desktop or panel, make a launcher
<mbs> i have it set up properly on one machine, and I want to emulate that config on another
<soundray> ph33r, how do you determine that it "finds" the card?
<mbs> i can post the route result from the good setup
<Inf3ctedFx> ok thomhash i got that but anothe think.. how can I keep my settings like transparency colors borders etc etc etc
<thoreauputic> Inf3ctedFx: make the command in the launcher - like aterm -tr +sb   and so on
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh oks
<Inf3ctedFx> thx
<ph33r> soundray, when I go to device manager - usb hub interface it finds, Avaya Wireless USB Adabter...
<|Gmp|> how caan you make a shortcut?
<|Gmp|> aand there will be shortcut of it there
<|Gmp|> woops
<soundray> ph33r, okay, so the USB side works. Does it load a driver module?
<ph33r> soundray, the problem is that I can
<ph33r> soundray, no ..
<soundray> ph33r, it's not supported then. I have a USB adapter like that.
<soundray> ph33r, I managed to get it to work by downloading the 2.6.15 experimental kernel.
<ph33r> Ahh...
<soundray> ph33r, but that broke my ATI setup.
<ph33r> soundray, ;P argh.. the trouble! :P
<soundray> ph33r, so I'm back to CAT5 cable...
<ph33r> soundray, If you go into "system - administration . networking" :P
<soundray> ph33r, yeah, curse the manufacturers.
<ph33r> soundray, you`ll get three options? - Ethernet, Modem and Wireless?
<soundray> ph33r, well, I didn't check that. But the interface showed with ifconfig, which I guess means the same thing.
<ph33r> soundray, so why don
<ph33r> soundray, dont i get the freaking wireless option!? :P
<soundray> ph33r, because your adapter isn't supported.
<dj_smilee|work> :o
<dj_smilee|work> theres more people in here than in linux
<soundray> ph33r, is this a laptop?
<ph33r> soundray, nope.. but you know what.. I know what the problem is.. I got an HP! :P
<dj_smilee|work> :S
<nelposto> hey people.. i have a problem with compiling a new kernel ... every time I compile a kernel, trying to boot it from grub just results in a blank screen :(
<Deedubb> does the ubuntu installation create a log file anywhere?
<soundray> ph33r, the problem is that manufacturers don't open their specifications and don't provide Linux drivers for their hardware.
<ph33r> soundray, I know I know.. but let me dream! ;P I hate HP! :P
<soundray> Deedubb, I don't think so, but there's probably a way to find out what you want to know about your installation.
<corresponder> moin
<corresponder> i have a problem with dpkg in ubuntu
<soundray> corresponder, ich glaube du suchst #ubuntu-de
<corresponder> no
<corresponder> ;-)
<soundray> corresponder, ah okay :)
<corresponder> lol
<thoreauputic> Deedubb: /var/log/debian-installer
<corresponder> thanks
<thoreauputic> Deedubb: at least that looks like the one :)
<rob1> what can I use to generate the md5 of a string?
<corresponder> dpkg gives an error: ... process qeue: Assertion dependtry
<corresponder> etc.
<corresponder> <=4
<corresponder> what tells this?
<Deedubb> thoreauputic: perfect, thanks, the /var/log/installer/messages what I was after
<soundray> corresponder, could you post the full error on pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<vbgunz> I've got a wierd problem with Totem DVD playback... Just recently, movies started to state that they cannot play back because audio device is used or busy *but* if I just hit play, it plays with sound... Whats with this new error as it just started happening recently?
<corresponder> k
<irvin> cool
<thoreauputic> Deedubb: I just did a "locate installer | grep log "  ;-)
<soundray> thoreauputic, that's very useful.
<irvin> i didn't know irssi was installed by default
<Deedubb> thoreauputic: you're a genius
<thoreauputic> Deedubb: hardly ;-)
<Deedubb> thoreauputic: the fact that you said that as reply proves it; you're self aware ;)
<ndlovu> I'm trying to submit a bug report in bugzilla, with an example file, but it keeps telling me "You did not specify a file to attach". Am I missing something?
<thoreauputic> Deedubb: well, I just thought the method might prove useful to someone
<Deedubb> thoreauputic: I'm just playing - next time just take the compliment - they don't come around often
<thoreauputic> Deedubb: OK I accept gracefully ;-)
<blackhat> Hey, when I put the Ubuntu disc in and I try to install it I don't get any options to resize my partitions, only erase the whole drive =/, I have a dell inspiron 6000
<argos> hi, i have a problem, could anybody please advice? I bought new soundcard (emu 4040 for making music) i know there are no linux drivers, but now my old soundcard stopped working aswell . How could i make ubuntu ignore the new card and still use the old card?
<corresponder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/844
<soundray> corresponder, does 'sudo apt-get -f install' work?
<interoz> hello
<skar> hi, how do i upgrade to firefox 1.5 on breezy?
<corresponder> no
<corresponder> same
<corresponder> tells me do do the dpkg --configure -a
<skar> also how to install flash and java plugins on plain vanilla breezy just installed?
<freelove> how do i set up my adsl internet in ubuntu? any gui app?
<corresponder> flash and java will work allways if you install them from the hand
<soundray> corresponder, this is unusual. Have you googled for this error message?
<corresponder> no
<thoreauputic> skar: this is one way - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/45917/index.html
<argos> any ideas on the soundcard issue?
<corresponder> i will look
<thoreauputic> skar: for ff 1.5 I mean
<freelove> how do i set up my adsl internet in ubuntu? any gui app?
<irvin> hello
<blackhat> i want to install ubuntu but i cant resize partitions during setup like i can on my other computer
<blackhat> anyone know why
<irvin> is there a console app for instant messengers?
<freelove> doing sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list does not open up the text editor.what to do?
<thoreauputic> !tell skar about restricted
<chorse> freelove, invoke pppoeconf from console
<soundray> corresponder, what were you installing when it happened?
<LoPMX> do i have to compile new xfce to have it on ubuntu?
<corresponder> its not important, it is happening always if i use apt-get
<oggah> How to check free disk space in terminal.
<corresponder> apt-get check won?t help
<corresponder> apt-get -f install too
<thoreauputic> oggah: df -h
<corresponder> so...
<oggah> thanks. how do view all partitions in terminal?
<soundray> corresponder, what were you installing when it *first* happened?
<thoreauputic> oggah: sudo fdisk -l
<skar> thoreauputic: ok will try this link, thanks for the info
<bedee> just want to say that i love ubuntu - thanks and good bye
<corresponder> fluxbox
<thoreauputic> skar: no problem :)
<irvin> is there a console-based gaim?
<corresponder> with the fluxbox install startet the problem
<corresponder> *g* - history will not forget it
<soundray> corresponder, try dpkg --purge fluxbox , then dpkg --configure -a
<corresponder> k
<corresponder> thanks
<interoz> i am a debian user and don't know much of ubuntu. i installed ubuntu at a friend of mine, who's a linux newbie. the problem is that after a plain install gnome didn't start (could not understand why). so i installed xfce, and it went fine. on the other side now he can't play any mp3 or video file. any clue?
<oggah> ok, when doing a standard isntall. ubuntu will create one partition for the system, and one, for swap? right?
<oggah> what is tmpfs
<soundray> !tell interoz about restricted formats
<thoreauputic> oggah: by default, yes
<soundray> interoz, pls read ubotu's message.
<tazzz> Hi all, my computer is almost frozen. I can see from "top" that there is 90% "wa" in CPU.  What does that mean, waste ? and how can I know which program is causing it ?
<thoreauputic> oggah: those other entries like tmpfs are kind of virtual entries
<interoz> soundray: thanks! reading, bbl
<corresponder> soundray: same error
<ndlovu> okay, figured it out (attach file in bugzilla) - I changed my password, but the login cookie was not updated. Had to delete the cookie before attach file worked.
<oggah> thoreauputic: okay. hrm. I cant list the swap-partition in terminal..
<oggah> how do I?
<corresponder> df -h
<irvin> oggah: df -h
<corresponder> or better
<corresponder> free
<oggah> ah thanks!
<tazzz> I had this happen several times...and then It was frozen so much I couldnt even log in another consol cze between the username/passwd it would give a timeout ...
<thoreauputic> oggah: it shows up on  sudo fdisk -l ( or it should)
<corresponder> or cat /etc/fstab |grep swap
<hlen> oggah, swapon -s
<tazzz> Hi all, my computer is almost frozen. I can see from "top" that there is 90% "wa" in CPU.  What does that mean, waste ? and how can I know which program is causing it ?
<soundray> corresponder, do a 'dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii', this should show you which packages are broken.
* gnomefreak remembers why i hate MS
<corresponder> k
<oggah> the tmpfs listed when doing 'df -h' is something else than the Swap listed in "free".
<oggah> ?
<thoreauputic> oggah: yes, don't worry about it :)
<skar> thoreauputic: what is the universe/multiverse repo containing flash/java/real etc?
<oggah> seems like I got two tmpfs.. both a size of 253Mbyte.
<oggah> No =) Just want to learn.
<irvin> skar: i think its on restricted
<thoreauputic> skar: java isn't in the repos unless you want blackdown java
<thoreauputic> real also is proprietary
<blackhat> anyone here have a laptop
<thoreauputic> there's a flash non-free in multiverse I think
<Deedubb> tazzz:I think thats IO wait
<vladuz976> anybody know a nice monospace font?
<gnomefreak> blackdown is out of date tho its 1.4 you can get java 1.5 from java debs and all you do is dpkg  -i it and your good to go
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: correct
<thoreauputic> !javadebs
<ubotu> I guess javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<thoreauputic> !realplay
<ubotu> thoreauputic: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<thoreauputic> bah
<corresponder> soundray: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/845
<thoreauputic> !realplayer
<ubotu> methinks realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<interoz> having installed a i386 ubuntu on amd64 hardware, is it possible to use an amd64 kernel instead of a 386 one? i am asking because apt-cache don't seem to find it
<Glossary> my ubuntu cds just arrived :D
<thoreauputic> Glossary: nice :)
<soundray> corresponder, I'm afraid your system is fubar. I don't know what to do. thoreauputic?
<Badm4n> any1 here understand about ipmassq rulez ? msg me please or type my name @ channel so i recognize who can help me
<corresponder> hmmm
<corresponder> thank you
<thoreauputic> soundray: oh, sorry I haven't followed the problem...
<soundray> thoreauputic, the two most recent posts on http://paste.ubuntuusers.de sum up the problem.
<skar> thoreauputic: which deb should i install to have gcc working with stdio.h?
<irvin> interoz: sudo apt-cache search linux-image
<freelove_> how to change my sudo password?
<thoreauputic> skar: have you installed build-essential ?
<gnomefreak> passwd
<interoz> irvin: yes, it has only x86 and k7 kernels there. maybe i have to enable some extra repository though
<freelove_> thx
<skar> thoreauputic: yup, and i get "error: stdio.h: No such file or directory"
<gnomefreak> skar,  build-essencial
<freelove_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is throwing errors.its not opening.how do i edit my sources.list???
<ubuntu_> @caribbean
<thoreauputic> corresponder: if dpkg --configure -a errored out, I don't know what you can do - that reconfigures *everything* so if it's broken you may be out of luck
<corresponder> k
<corresponder> thanks
<parker> g'day
<freelove_> installed leafpad......sudo leafpad /ect/apt/sources.list works.........wonders whats wrong with this f*** gedit!! although it does open as normal user...
<dooglus> skar: #include <stdio.h> not "stdio.h"
<gnomefreak> your getting that error cause the stdio.h is a header file for C programming and the editoer you are using maynot have it in there but should anjuta does but either way i would sudo apt-get install build-essencial
<ubuntu_> .
<xiaogil> hi
<gnomefreak> dooglus,  good catch i didnt see the "\
<gnomefreak> -/
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: build-essential ( no c )
<skar> dooglus: ok got it now, programming error :))
<gnomefreak> yeah yeah yeah its early :(
<dooglus> gnomefreak: he didn't tell use he used a ", but I guess he did
<xiaogil> what are te wget argument (or even another command if exists) to get recursively the .tif image of an htt address ?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: heh - late here ;)
<zool2005> good morning
<freelove_> i wanna move certain files as root.....how to do it in nautilus???
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> its 6:30 here am
<dooglus> freelove_: at a guess, "sudo nautilus"
<thoreauputic> Fri Dec  9 22:31:21 EST 2005
<frogzoo> freelove you don't - bad plan
<thoreauputic> ;)
<skar> thoreauputic: nope, now it works for both <stdio.h> and "stdio.h", just installing build-essential does it :)
<thoreauputic> skar: ah there you go then :)
<dj_smilee|work> guys, how would i copy my entire root file system from a hard disk to an NFS export
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: rsync :)
<thoreauputic> dj_smilee|work: with much patience :)
<gnomefreak> i never tried " for calling a header file and prolly wont either
<zool2005> can anyone help me with apt-get question please?
<Ng> something like rsync -avPx --stats / /path/to/nfs/mount
<dooglus> dj_smilee|work: I'd suggest copying it over as a tarfile, and untarring on the remote machine.  that limits any trouble caused by NFS flakiness
<freelove_> dooglus, ive given the command.but it hasn't opened yet.how i miss kdesu konqueror!
<dj_smilee|work> rsync and patientce :S
<gnomefreak> zool2005,  ask it and they shall help ;)
<dj_smilee|work> i need the ENTIRE filesystem
<dj_smilee|work> exactly as it is
<frogzoo> dj_smilee|work: tar -cpf / | (cd NFS ; tar xf) - something like this should work
<dj_smilee|work> because im trying to run an NFS root
<Ng> the rsync command I just gave will preserve all ownership and permissions and so on
<Glossary> thoreauputic, i received 5 today and i ordered 30 more would you think they will arrive too? for my friends and stuff
<dj_smilee|work> like cpio?
<zool2005> I have been looking thought the starter guide and following it to the letter but apt-get cannot find packages such as java, flashplayer etc even though I've edited the server list
<jakob> how do I batch convert OoO 1.1.x files til the new OoO .odt format?
<dooglus> frogzoo: that would create a whole bunch of files over NFS.  have you ever had that work properly?
<dj_smilee|work> i'll have a look Ng
<dj_smilee|work> will it copy they proc stuff?
<Ng> o
<Ng> no
* gnomefreak_away will bbl 
<thoreauputic> Glossary: no idea - I ordered mine in October and got them last week - but I assume first orders get priority
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: the -x means it will not copy anything on another mount
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: purely what's on the / partition
<dj_smilee|work> ok
<Ng> so you can have the nfs export mounted in /mnt somewhere and it won't go mad and try to copy itself to itself or anything ;)
<dj_smilee|work> lol exactly
<freelove_> dooglus, it has opened just now.after such a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time!!!
<dj_smilee|work> might as well get to work on my initrd
<dooglus> freelove_: do you have a lot of bookmarks in nautilus?
<frogzoo> dooglus: your point is that tar needs the -l flag as well, to stay within the / fs ?
<oggah> keycommand for screendump in GNOME?
<Ng> oggah: poke your PrintScreen keyboard key :)
<oggah> oh. lol.
<Seveas> oggah, [prt scr] 
<oggah> =)
<dooglus> frogzoo: no, my point is that I wouldn't trust NFS to create a whole bunch of files at once.  I've had bad experiences with it.
<oggah> thx.
<diego> uf
<diego> nunca me acuerdo
<thoreauputic> oggah: PrintScrn ?
<diego> como es el canal en espaol
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ng> oggah: or alt-prntscrn if you just want the current window
<dooglus> frogzoo: I'd dump the tarfile over NFS and then run tar xf on the remote machine to untar it
<thoron> Hi! How long security support Ubuntu has after release?
<samu2> are you just supposed to edit your boot menu manually whenever you autoupgrade the kernel?
<oggah> err, [print screen]  doesnt seem to work. where is the .png saved?
<frogzoo> dooglus: that sounds horrible - I used to do this all the time - NFS should be VERY stable
<thoreauputic> thoron: 18 months I think currently
<dooglus> frogzoo: but an 'l' flag when creating the tarfile is needed too.  (and the last - must be inside the subshell if you're going to do it like that too by the way)
<thoron> thoreauputic: yep, just found it too. thanks. =)
<frogzoo> dooglus: yup
<zool2005> can anyone help with apt-get sources please?
<dooglus> frogzoo: maybe it is now.  i've not used it for 10 years or so.  Sun's implementation used to be horrible.
<thoron> Is Ubuntu as easy as Debian to upgrade to next release?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*lunitik@*]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> zool2005: drop the last s
<corresponder> thoreauputic: my problem is solved: therewas a wrong configured package
<corresponder> thanks a lot
<dooglus> zool2005: it's "apt-get source"
<oggah> err, [print screen]  doesnt seem to work. where is the .png saved?
<samu2> because now i have the same "problem" i had when i ran redhat a long time ago, where my boot menu is filling up with old kernels
<dooglus> oggah: in Documents
<corresponder> with dpkg --purge "packagename"
<thoreauputic> zool2005: for stuff like java and multimedia read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zool2005> thank you
<frogzoo> dooglus: NFS these days is really nice - on Sun's cluster - you take down an NFS server, failover, and all your exports keep working - even with open files - it's pretty awesome
<thoreauputic> corresponder: glad to hear you sorted it out
<corresponder> ;-)
<oggah> dooglus: in documents. where is it located?
<oggah> sbin? dev?
<dooglus> oggah: for me it's /home/chris/Documents
<dooglus> oggah: but you can tell it to save wherever you like
<Ng> frogzoo: you can hack up nfs failover with linux nfs, just bring up an identical export on the same IP and if it's hard mounted the clients just remount and continue ;)
<thoreauputic> oggah: prntscrn should pop up a dialogue
<dooglus> oggah: when you hit [prtscn]  don't you see "filename" and "save to folder" or some such?
<frogzoo> Ng: just my point really - that's because of the NFS protocol itself - not the specific implementation
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> although if you don't have a spare identical server, hard mounts are a serious pita ;)
<BooZee> hello
<oggah> dooglus: yep. now I do. the strange thing is, try it yourself. put the pointer at the menu, and click Applications for example. then try [prnt scrn] .
<tristan> Hello, I have just a small question : I don't have the adress bar when browsing through my folder. How can I enable it?
<Nikusan> tristan, ctrl+l
<thoreauputic> tristan: hit ctrl-L
<BooZee> I've got problems with seeing text in flash movies. e.g.: when right clicking a movie and clicking on settings - I only see the little pics and no text at all!
<oggah> doesnt pop up any save screendump dialouge?
<tristan> thanks
<oggah> doesnt for me.
<dooglus> oggah: prnt scrn doesn't work while the gnome menus are showing!  I never noticed that before
<thoreauputic> tristan: or check edit preferences and change it there
<Nikusan> BooZee, maybe you need msttcorefonts
<samu2> so are you supposed to manually edit your boot menu for kernel upgrades?
<BooZee> Nikusan: already installed
<oggah> kinda strange, have I found a bug? :)
<thoreauputic> samu2: if they are installed with the package manager, no need
<Ng> oggah: not necessarily, open menus make for strange input modifications
<samu2> thoreauputic, but the boot menu is filling up with old kernels that i never load
<Ng> oggah: you could use gimp though, it will grab a screenshot and you can specify a delay, so you have time to minimise it and open whatever menus you want
<tristan> thoreauputic : cannot find it in edit preferences. And, when I open a new folder I have to hit ctrl+L gain....
<thoreauputic> samu2: you can uninstall the old kernels
<oggah> Ng: Okay, great!
<BooZee> anybody? help on flash ?
<thoreauputic> tristan: hang on I'll have a look here
<samu2> thoreauputic, what are the package names of the old kernels then?
<tristan> thoreauputic : thanks
<thoreauputic> samu2: linux-image  something - look in synaptic
<joshi> hello. what is command for deleting directory?
<thoron> Is good idea to use Ubuntu as OS for Bugzilla and version control server?
<dragoon> rm -r
<frogzoo> joshi: rm DIRNAME
<tristan> joshi : rm -r DIRNAME
<frogzoo> joshi: rm -r if the directory's not empty
<samu2> thoreauputic, ok ill have a look. thanks
<rag> joshi: rm -rf <dirname> # f for force if the directory is not empty
<samu2> arent there different flags for different rm commands?
<frogzoo> samu2: man rm
<xiaogil> Is there a command that takes an image A and a group of images, and tells which image of the group is the closest to image A ?
<|Gmp|> hey
<[Jonne] > is anyone running xfce here?
<thoreauputic> tristan: apps -system tools -config editor - apps -nautilus - preferences - always use location entry
<[Jonne] > I accidentally hid my panel, and i can't get it back
<frogzoo> xiaogil: not in stock breezy - but there's AI tools probably - suggest google
<dooglus> oggah: a nice simple solution is to use "import" from the imagemagick package, like this:    sleep 4; import -window root foo.png
<thoreauputic> tristan: sorry I thought it was an option in nautilus itself
<thoreauputic> tristan: found it ?
<oggah> dooglus: okay!
<skar> thoreauputic: any repo containing downloader prozilla?
<oggah> used gimp's screendumpfunction. works fine.
<frogzoo> xiaogil: really, probably just something that will calculate the spacial correlation would suite most situations - & there's libraries that do spacial correlations
<dooglus> oggah: you know how to make an alias in bash?  I've aliased that to "snap"
<oggah> nopes?
<dj_smilee|work> Ng: what is rsync's main purpose. backup?
<thoreauputic> skar: not that I know of - but try  apt-cache search downloader
<dooglus> gedit ~/.bashrc and add a line at the end that says:    alias snap='sleep 4; import -window root'
<frogzoo> dj_smilee|work: main purpose is syncing directories ;)
<dooglus> then you can type "snap foo.png" to dump the screen into foo.png
<dj_smilee|work> over a network?
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: syncing files from one place to another, often for backup, but equally for mirroring, or if you want to complete a partial transfer or something - it's quite good at handling large files that have only changed a bit
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: yeah, locally or over a network, or over ssh
<frogzoo> dj_smilee|work: think mirror sites
<thoreauputic> skar: you might like d4x (downloader for X)
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: it's a sweet tool :)
<dj_smilee|work> sounds like the tool i need, gonna need a lot of flags to preserve the system though
<dominic> hi all
<dj_smilee|work> time, ownership, symlinks, dir structure
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: -a preserves pretty much everything
<dj_smilee|work> archive mode?
<skar> thoreauputic: i need a console program, no X, like a replacement for wget
<Ng> look it up in the man page, it implies a bunch of other preservation options
<Ng> yeah
<samu2> thoreauputic, so if i have "linux-image-2.6.12-10-386" and "linux-image-2.6.12-9-386" installed, i should be able to remove the latter?
<thoreauputic> skar: well there's curl...
<dj_smilee|work> what is a hardlink?
<thoreauputic> skar: what's wrong with wget ?
<frogzoo> thoreauputic: snap
<thoreauputic> samu2: I don't see why not, yes
<soundray> dj_smilee|work, two filenames pointing to the same data on the disk.
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: where you have two "files" that point at the same inode (the fs structure that contains a file)
<dooglus> dj_smilee|work: it's a link that isn't soft...  (ie. not "ln -s" but just "ln"
<skar> thoreauputic: wget uses single http connection, proz uses 4 by default and can be increased or decreased by config
<dj_smilee|work> ah ok
<samu2> thoreauputic, ok here goes, thanks again
<dj_smilee|work> dont think i've got any of those :S
<dooglus> dj_smilee|work: every regular file is a hard-link
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: they're very useful, but can be quite confusing and dangerous if you don't know they're there
<skar> thoreauputic: so proz proves faster than wget in most conditions
<Ng> dj_smilee|work: you almost certainly won't have any
<thoreauputic> skar: I frown on leeching servers with multiple connections
<dj_smilee|work> good'o
<Mozo> Hi, I'm trying to install Kguitar, but I get this error:  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<dooglus> dj_smilee|work: type "ls -l" in a directory.  see the column of '1's just after the "-rw-r--r--" column?  that's the number of links to each file
<thoreauputic> skar: besides which I don't believe those things help much anyway
<Mozo> ok ok, I have libx11-dev installed :P
<dj_smilee|work> ah right, so the file system knows if there are multiple hardlinks
<dooglus> Ng: every file on his disk is a hard link.
<frogzoo> skar: is that proz http 1.1 ?
<zool2005> I've installed the 64 bit edition of Ubuntu but now I'm beginning to think it was a bad idea as many apps are not yet available for 64 bit with apt-get
<dj_smilee|work> zool2005, chop your cpu in half
<zool2005> do you think it would be better to download the 32 bit ed?
<blackhat> anyone here have a laptop
<dj_smilee|work> dual 32 bit cpu's :>
<blackhat> i want to install ubuntu but i cant resize partitions during setup like i can on my other computer
<soundray> zool2005, same problem here. Three solutions: reinstall with -i386, setup a 32bit chroot, or run 32bit in qemu.
<frogzoo> zool2005: yup probly
<skar> frogzoo:dunno about its http protocol implementation, but i used to use it in gentoo to download the sources and it was blazing fast, with resume feature also
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<zool2005> nuts!
<nabucodor> c' qualcuno che parla italiano?
<nabucodor> :(
<Myrtti> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thoreauputic> !it
<thoreauputic> heh
<blackhat> anyone here have a laptop
<frogzoo> skar: a better wget sounds just the ticket
<dragoon> blackhat: yea
<blackhat> which
<frogzoo> blackhat: lappie here
<[Jonne] > anyone here running Ubuntu ? <grin>
<ph33r> blackhat, jepp
<nabucodor> ma non mi risponde nessuno
<blackhat> i want to install ubuntu but i cant resize partitions during setup like i can on my other computer
<dragoon> atm a Clevo D900
<ph33r> blackhat, Toshiba Sattelite
<blackhat> i have a dell inspiron 6000
<Seveas> nabucodor, please stick to english in here - #ubuntu-it is for italian
<soundray> blackhat, is your windows partition nearly full?
<zool2005> off to reinstall 32bit - bye
<blackhat> No
<blackhat> its not even half full
<frogzoo> lappie question - how can I disable power to 1 - PCMCIA slot  - 2 CD drive ?
<blackhat> when i boot up i get a few options
<Ng> dooglus: I know that, but when things like rsync talk about preserving hardlinks, they mean second hardlinks
<blackhat> erase all and make linux or w/e
<blackhat> or edit the partition table manually
<blackhat> and there is no resize options
<skar> frogzoo:http://prozilla.genesys.ro/ has some info right at the top, seems proz is top notch
<Ng> or rather, multiple hardlinks
<soundray> blackhat, do you have the live CD?
<blackhat> no
<blackhat> regular cd.
<KiLRoY> G'day - gdm wont start - desktop stuck at 640 x480 - help
<frogzoo> skar: thx! :)
<soundray> blackhat, and no Knoppix or Kanotix lying around?
<blackhat> Nope.
<blackhat> Why?
<dooglus> Ng: it means it preserves the structure of the links.  so if two links are pointing to the same inode before, they will be after, too.
<Ng> dooglus: again, I know that
<frogzoo> skar: supports resume ie http 1.1 - sweet
<Ng> I use rsync all the time and hardlinks :)
<Ng> dooglus: I'm just keeping my language consistent with the rsync man page
<soundray> blackhat, if you were to try qtparted for resizing, you would get an explanation for why it doesn't work, if it doesn't work.
<dj_smilee|work> ;)
<dooglus> Ng: ok.  it was when I saw you saying that he wouldn't have any hardlinks that I got the impression you didn't know what they were
<blackhat> >_>
<soundray> blackhat, qtparted is on K*ix
<blackhat> It's NTFS partition.
<blackhat> on dell inspiron 6000
<blackhat> I could resize in windows using partition magic, but wouldnt i have to defrag first so my files dont get messed up
<YukiIkyuta> blackhat, typically, PartitionMagic is careful of that for you.
<docta_v> yea partition magic will take care of that
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: we might need a bit more info than that...
<blackhat> ok
<blackhat> so I can resize my partition using partition magic then enter the linux installation and install
<Ng> dooglus: I try not to conceal things from people, but I reckon that is genuinely confusing if you don't know about inodes and so on (and there's no reason why most people should), but no problem :)
<docta_v> yep
<soundray> blackhat, if you haven't defragged, this may be the reason why Ubuntu installer won't do the resizing.
<blackhat> how much gb's does ubuntu require because i plan on giving it only about 8gb
<jaaaro> Hi everyone.
<Seveas> blackhat, that's enough
<docta_v> it might be a decent idea to defrag anyway though
<corresponder> hi
<blackhat> k
<docta_v> even though it's not required
<blackhat> thanks for the help.
<soundray> corresponder, back so soon?
<jaaaro> My disk went to silicon heaven so I finally decided to switch from debian to ubuntu, but I have small problem.
<corresponder> *g*
<soundray> :)
<jaaaro> I'd like to get actual kernel without need of compilation. Is that possilbe?
<corresponder> jap
<corresponder> what did you call actual?
<jaaaro> I haven't found packages in repositories.
<soundray> jaaaro, with actual, do you mean current?
<jaaaro> corresponder: e.g. 2.6.13
<Ng> no
<dooglus> Ng: I'd suggest that the problem lies with the rsync man page.  It's quite misleading, talking about "detecting hard links" in the description of the -H flag.  It means "detecting multiple hard links to the same i-node" I think.
<thoreauputic> jaaaro: if by actual you mean "latest", no - but apt-cache search linux-image is a good start
<jaaaro> that word doesn't matter that much - I've found none precompiled kernels.
<frogzoo> blackhat: here's my lappie fs layout - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/455296
<thoreauputic> jaaaro: see above
<Ng> dooglus: that's probably true
<paines> hi
<sayan> hi
<ndlovu> when I look in Synaptic, sun-j2re1.5 is installed, but java --version says it's 1.4.2 - is this correct?
<ph33r> soundray, I found drivers for the USB Wireless Card on Avaya.com Im burning them on a cd now :D
<skar> thoreauputic: how to see installed vesion of a package?
<jaaaro> thoreauputic: wow. In fact. It's resolved now.
<Ng> dooglus: I'm trying to weigh up how much an average rsync user needs to know that, vs if anyone who actually needs -H will already know that ;)
<thoreauputic> ndlovu:  update-alternatives --config java
<paines> i have a problem with licq. I can only connect ones, the first time. when I shut down licq, and try to login again, it doesn't work anymore
<jaaaro> I've installed warty from cd's and made upgrade to breezy via apt-get :)
<corresponder> jaaaro: ubuntu comes with 2.6.12
<sayan> how could i backup using rsync
<soundray> ph33r, can you point me to the download page pls?
<thoreauputic> skar: apt-cache policy <package>
<jaaaro> and somehow linux-images weren't visible until now.
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic:gnome desktop manager hasn't started - i'm not sure how to start it, or why it didn't start
<sayan> I am new in ubuntu
<jaaaro> but they are so I'm happy.
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: try (from a tty )  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start (or restart if that fails)
<frogzoo> sayan: congrats
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: I assume you mean gdm and not gnome-session
<ndlovu> thoreauputic: thanks, thats exactly what I needed. Except now java --version says "Could not create the Java virtual machine" :(
<jaaaro> I also had mysterious problems with keyboard but I suppose they were as well caused by "system in upgrade
<jaaaro> ... system in upgrade" state.
<jaaaro> I'l check that now.
<frogzoo> KiLRoY: do you mean the gui didn't start? ie it's an X configuration/vid driver problem
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: did you use a java deb or install from the sun installer?
<aeon17x> A standard Ubuntu install can run just fine with 96 MB of RAM, right?
<soundray> aeon17x, that's very tight.
<janopotter> hih
<janopotter> hi
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: rather slowly I would say
<SirKillalot> do you know a way to download a full (existing and running) phpbb forum?
<soundray> aeon17x, but it will run if you have swap space.
<SirKillalot> and save it on the hdd
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: 128MB is probably minimum for gnome, really
<ph33r> soundray, just go to avaya.com and find "downloads" then you find software
<ph33r> soundray, and then you find your product :P
<samu2> aeon17x, i ran gnome with 128MB earlier, it worked but it was a bit sluggish.
<sayan> hi people !! I am new in this window
<soundray> ph33r, I don't have one yet, just considering switching from Belkin.
<corresponder> 192mb is not much, too
<corresponder> 128mb is better for using blackbox or fluxbox
<corresponder> ;-)
<aeon17x> Will it run slower or just the same as if I have, let's say, Windows XP on it?
<Nikusan> thoreauputic, I've got the same problem as ndlovu. And I installed java 1.5 update 6 using a deb made by java-package
<Necrocide> hile, I have a windows partition and a linux partition (ubuntu) I want to transfer some of the space from the windows partition, to my swap partition, and my ubuntu partition. Can I just boot my windows and then deincrease the size of the partition, and then increase the swap and ubuntu partition?
<corresponder> hmmm
<ndlovu> thoreauputic: was a while back, before I upgraded, but I see jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin in my downloads
<thoreauputic> Nikusan: hmm - I don't know then - it worked fine here
<corresponder> backup before
<Necrocide> :/
<thoreauputic> !tell ndlovu about javadeb
<terekker> hi got my free ubuntu cd in the mail today
<corresponder> cool
<sayan> hi how rsync help me to backup
<terekker> live disk fails to boot
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic: tried the  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start -  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...              [fail] 
<KiLRoY> and yes the gdm
<Ng> sayan: there are many ways to do it - if you google for rsync backup you will probably find many tutorials :)
<terekker> stops at hot plug subsystem - any ideas?
<frogzoo> terekker: check /var/log/messages
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: do you have X running or just a tty ?
<sayan> any link could you suggest
<dj_smilee|work> rsync is popular today D:
<billy_boy_mccoy_> hello
<corresponder> hi
<terekker> how can I check the messages file if the os didnt start up?
<soundray> aeon17x, WinXP and Gnome will have similar difficulties. There's no exact comparison though.
<corresponder> terekker: knoppix
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: if X won't start at all, do   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ndlovu> horeauputic: how would I get rid of old java packages? 1.5 I can get remove with synaptic. 1.4.2. I'm not so sure about?
<billy_boy_mccoy_> i got a problem
<soundray> Necrocide, Windows cannot resize it's own partition.
<corresponder> or tomsrtbt
<ndlovu> erm, thoreauputic that es
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic: have tried a restart - no luck there either
<Necrocide> soundray, im using Partition Magic, then I can
<corresponder> pre beta
<corresponder> ;-)
<sayan> thanks bye
<aeon17x> I see. Thanks.
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: have you tried the command I just gave you ?
<soundray> Necrocide, okay, so what do you want to know?
<terekker> i can download knoppix but I'd much rather get this working since I've got it already
<Necrocide> If it's possible
<joda_> quick question: in which file is routing tables saved? the guide I've found talks about /etc/sysconfig/network...
<KiLRoY> about to
<frogzoo> terekker: boot a recovery disk will do it, ubuntu live, RIP, or try the recovery option in grub
<Necrocide> To not screw up ubuntu
<billy_boy_mccoy_> i installed unbuntu on partion, installed windows xp on other however windows xp wnet kapt
<billy_boy_mccoy_> how do i get on to unbuntu?
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: if you installed with synaptic, remove with synaptic or apt
<aeon17x> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<oggah> How switch to small icons in Gaim?
<oggah> think the default listing of buddies in gaim is to big.
<oggah> clumsy.
<Dr_Acemaster> oggah it's in the preferences
<corresponder> billy_boy_mccoy_: better install first win the ubuntu
<terekker> so you can't provide a kernel parameter for grub that will skip the hot plug subsystem?
<soundray> Necrocide, if you create a partition in space you gain from resizing Win, you may have to change /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<aeon17x> One more thing, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/455307
<soundray> Necrocide, other than that, I wouldn't expect any trouble.
<Necrocide> I willl try, if I fuck up, I fuck up :P
<corresponder> the=then
<frogzoo> Necrocide: that's the spirit!
<aeon17x> How do I do the "Work Console" install?
<soundray> Necrocide, good luck.
<ndlovu> how can I remove a package without removing packages that depend on it? (eg. freemind depends java - remove java and it wants to remove freemind also)
<Necrocide> :)
<|Gmp|> how do i mae the time in 12hour and not 24hour?
<Chousuke> ndlovu: --ignore-depends or something?
<soundray> Necrocide, you could just use the entire Win partition for Ubuntu. That would be easiest :)
<Ng> |Gmp|: at the top right of the screen? right click on it and choose preferences
<frogzoo> soundray has a point
<|Gmp|> the clocks at the top right
<Necrocide> i swtiched to linux the other day, so I need to evaluate it before i wipe my windows :D
<corresponder> *g*
<frogzoo> |Gmp|: right click clock -> prefs
<|Gmp|> its 2 hours short
<Dr_Acemaster> Necrocide just have it dual boot, you prob don't ever want to remove windows completely
<aeon17x> Necrocide: don't wipe your windows, especially if you paid for it.
<|Gmp|> thats weird
<joda_> can anyone tell me, when I make changes with the ip command, like "ip add default 192.168.1.1", where does that info get saved?
<Necrocide> I got dual boot
<|Gmp|> Necrocide, duel boot
<czr> joda_, kernel memory
<docta_v> aeon17x, hehe
<corresponder> joda_: /etc/network
<Necrocide> But I need more space on my Linux partition, that I have to take from my windows
<czr> ip never touches any files
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: the removed package will still be in the cache so you can reinstall it after you get a working java
<Ng> joda_: if you want to make permanent changes, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<aeon17x> Necrocide: you can shrink it.
<Ng> joda_: see "man interfaces" for docs on what you can put in there
<Necrocide> ah
<corresponder> delete win
<Necrocide> with no problem?
<corresponder> ;-P
<joda_> ok, thanks all
<Necrocide> Ubuntu wont fuck up?
<Dr_Acemaster> Necrocide yeah good luck w/ that, very high chance of jacking everything up
<Necrocide> :/
<aeon17x> Necrocide: yeah, it's quite safe from what I hear.
<Necrocide> I try and get back to you guys
<corresponder> lol
<soundray> Necrocide, before you start...
<Necrocide> I hope :=
<czr> Necrocide, defrag ntfs fully before even attempting that
<corresponder> partition magic= problem magic
<joda_> I'm trying to do a loadbalancing between two internet connections - the guides I've found recommend activating this using the ip command
<Necrocide> Hmm
<joda_> when I try it, it says "file already exists"
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic:   Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  (on a nvfx5200) yes or no ??
<thoreauputic> Necrocide: you might want to use gparted on the live CD
<soundray> Necrocide, do you know how to select and boot a kernel from the grub command line?
<czr> joda_, it's a generic error message meaning 'the thing you just tried to do is already present in system'
<billy_boy_mccoy_> yeah i have just fromatted hardsik
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: shouldn't matter much - accept the default
<joda_> so it just means that it's already got a default gateway
<KiLRoY> ok
<billy_boy_mccoy_> am gona reinstall windows
<Necrocide> Defrag, shrink windows partition with 5gb, increase Linux part. 4,5gb and increase swap with 500mb
<czr> joda_, /etc/network doesn't support ip anyway. so you're better off doing a script that will be run on boot that will contain the extra ip-command sequences
<billy_boy_mccoy_> see if i can et that working
<Necrocide> soundray, no.
<czr> joda_, probably in this case. check with ip (it has displaying options)
<billy_boy_mccoy_> i thin my experiment with linux has failed on my gammiing pc
<frogzoo> czr: see /etc/network/interfaces
<joda_> ok, great, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: you might want to use the vesa driver if all else fails - at least that should work OK until you can troubleshoot
<czr> frogzoo, a) I'm not the one needing help, b) interfaces does not support multiple default gateways
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: remeber you can re-run this command any time
<Necrocide> Time to try. I get back to you guys if I succede :)
<czr> joda_, have fun. document your working config when you get it running
<czr> joda_, it's not simple, basically it's a simplified instance of policy-based routing
<soundray> Necrocide, look at the commands for booting you current kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst. If Ubuntu doesn't boot, you can enter those commands (root, kernel, initrd) in grub. You need to hit 'c' on the grub start screen.
<joda_> Crz - will do - it's for a school project, so documentation is part of the process. I'll put it up on the wiki if I get it working
<czr> joda_, try to find proper info on 'ip', it is very powerful
<zandaa> dooglus, hiya
<joda_> Czr: I've been looking at the documentation for iptables, but maybe I'd better be more specific, and look at the ip command itself
<Dr_Acemaster> my wirless was working fine the other day, now it just won't pull an ip from the router, any idea how to fix it?
<czr> joda_, iptables != ip
<zandaa> Dr_Acemaster, have you tried rebooting the router?
<Dr_Acemaster> and it's not hardware, as windows can pull an ip
<czr> joda_, iptables is a tool to tell the kernel firewalling logic what to do, ip is a tool for anything else related to routing
<Dr_Acemaster> damn wrong button
<joda_> right, then it's definitely ip I need - great info, thanks :)
<czr> joda_, have fun. there is also arptables and brtables ;-)
<Ng> joda_: the iptables manpage is pretty good, otherwise there are some docs on its homepage (netfilter.samba.org afair)
<Dr_Acemaster> I can see the connection on wifi radar and even says connected at the bottom, but can't pull an ip
<joda_> czr, hehe - I think I'll just stick with ip for now
<Ng> joda_: there are also lots of iptables tutorials online
<czr> joda_, and vconfig and bridge-related tools, don't remeber their names. in short there are lot of low-level networking tools
<joda_> basically I need to give users access to several net connections
<czr> joda_, trough your router?
<czr> I mean Linux ;-)
<dragoon> iptables + webmin
<dragoon> :p
<czr> somehow iptables + webmin doesn't compute :-)
<ndlovu> thoreauputic: I still have a java version located at /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0/ that wasn't installed with apt - how would I get rid of it? rm -rf?
<Ng> dragoon: webmin is horrible ;)
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: no
<czr> joda_, if you want it to work properly, you'll also need to duplicate your linux gateway that does the load balancing
<dragoon> i know
<czr> joda_, that is much harder to do especially if your box is doing NAT
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: run   update-alternatives --config java
<kiran_> dsd
<joda_> czr: well, 3 routers with an internet connection each, one for gaming (low ping) and two for download - I need loadbalancing between the two for download, and giving the users a chance to switch between the loadbalanced ones, and the gaming line
<ndlovu> thoreauputic - so then just leave the old version installed?
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: that installation is the "free" java installed by default
<joda_> czr: I'm not running nat on the machine - I'm leaving that to the routers
<czr> joda_, you need to do it with ip and policy-routing
<czr> joda_, and user switching means that policy-routing tables will be changed
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: I did - I'm not sure if it would be needed or not
<kiran_> hello friends i am new to linux
<joda_> crz: yeah, that's how I figured I'd do it
<czr> joda_, how will users control which link they will use?
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: possibly it isn't, but I play safe ;)
<joda_> crz: well, we where thinking of a web interface with mac address filtering, so that each user can change routing for the machine she is on
<joda_> crz: but that part will probably just be theoretical
<joda_> crz: right now, I just want to prove I can do it manually - after that I can easily argue that a script can be made to handle the change
<whiteknight> hey a;;
<whiteknight> all*
<joda_> crz that's the plan, anyways :)
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic:did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", re-run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start", result was "* Starting GNOME Display Manager...              [fail] 
<KiLRoY> "
<czr> joda_, yeah. sounds solid. just remember policy-routing
<czr> joda_, the policy routing engine though will use IP addresses of hosts, not MACs
<czr> joda_, but I guess that is ok for your needs?
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: do you have X running at all ? have you tried just typing  " startx " ?
<joda_> crz: yeah, the idea is that we set up dhcp that links ip to mac, so that would work too
<Fujoor> hey people, i have a lil question, today i did a "server" install of ubuntu, when its finished, the first thing i do is i do an apt-get upgrade command
<Fujoor> but it says something is missing and that i should do an apt-get update
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic: don't know if X is running, will try startx
<Fujoor> i meant update in the first one too
<thoreauputic> Fujoor: and did you?
<Fujoor> yes, it says i should do an update when i do an update
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: do you have a graphical interface, or not?
<Ng> Fujoor: does the box have network access setup?
<Fujoor> and after that i cant install much else because it says that its missing some stuff and i should do an update
<joda_> crz: well, I've got som reading to do. I may be back when it doesn't work at all :)
<Fujoor> nq: yes, when i tried a pure debian install it worked
<Ng> Fujoor: can you ping something on the net, for example? The exact error message would be useful (use a pastebin if it's long)
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: if X isn't running you just get a black screen with a prompt
<Ng> Fujoor: I'm not aksing about a pure debian install, I'm asking about that exact ubuntu install :)
<Fujoor> ng: oh, i did it in vmware
<czr> joda_, heh, just don't ask me about policy routing ;-)
<czr> should do some work meanwhile
<thoreauputic> Fujoor: erm, why not mention that first?
<joda_> crz: wouldn't want you to do all my homework for me ;)
<Fujoor> thore: oh sorry, didnt think it mattered , you mean the vmware?
<Fujoor> you think vmware is the bad guy in the drama?
<thoreauputic> Fujoor: of course - it could be a vmware issue, right ?
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic;deff haven't got that
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: haven't got what? Be precise , please!
<Tuntis> *whoops*
<Tuntis> I think...
<oggah> is there any spyware, trojans n stuff for ubuntu?
<Fujoor> thore: perhaps yes, i will try it on my comp when i get home in a couple of months, but im eager to try it out now :)
<KiLRoY> a black screen
<Tuntis> That I just killed my Ubuntu
<KiLRoY> with prompt
<Tuntis> How would I fix my MBR to use ntloader again?
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: what *do* you have then?
<Fujoor> and when i choose xserver-xfree86 , which is the most usual graphic driver?
<Ng> you don't want xfree86, you want xserver-xorg :)
<thoreauputic> Fujoor: latest Ubuntu uses xserver-xorg, not xfree86
<blackhaT> When installing ubuntu it asks if I want to install grub, well I do want to install it but not on my MBR, I want to install it on the Linux Root partition and make it bootable just incase something goes wrong it doesn't effect my windows partition, is this possible?
<Fujoor> ng: oh, but i saw them use xfree in a ubuntu minimal guide, but xserver-xorg is already preinstalled right?
<Tuntis> blackhaT, if you select no, it asks where to install (afaik)
<Fujoor> or do i have to apt-get that one aswell?
<Ng> Fujoor: if you did a server install it probably isn't installed
<blackhaT> Okay
<blackhaT> Thank you.
<zandaa> anyone know any fun little games for gnome to install???
<frogzoo> zandaa: lincity's pretty ok
<Tuntis> Won't promise anything.
<thoreauputic> Fujoor: you would need x-window-system-core and a window manager
<Fujoor> ng: ah ... so to install say, xubuntu-desktop, i need the xserver-xorg and the xterm terminal, is that it?
<Fujoor> and wdm, or was it xdm?
<Hann> i ordered my CDs about 6 months ago and i;m still freakin waiting for my damn CDs!!!!!!!
<Seveas> zandaa, xmoto, pingus, atomix, monkey-bubble
<thoreauputic> Fujoor: or install xubuntu-desktop if you like xfce4
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic: what i have is a desktop resolution of 640 x480 and "gdm" not running.
<Seveas> Hann, hoary cd's are no longer sent, so you will probably never receive those
<thoreauputic> Fujoor: xubuntu-desktop includes an xserver
<Fujoor> ah, so i should apt-get xubuntu-desktop and x-window-system-core, thats it? lovely :)
<blackhaT> if I have 4 partitions on my drive, can I make the 4th partition bootable and put grub on it?
<siriusnova> hi
<Hann> before that, i made another order and it never came
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: so you didn't get a login screen?
<siriusnova> I have a question, I have a 400mhz PII with 256 mb RAM, should I run ubuntu?
<Fujoor> does xubuntu-desktop come with the terminal windows and all?
<Ng> blackhaT: that depends on your bios and disk setup, but probably if it's a fairly new PC
<Hann> it's like ubuntu hates me
<docta_v> blackhaT, no need to change which partition is bootable
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: how did you start X then?
<blackhaT> its a dell inspiron 6000, just bought it.
<docta_v> since you can install grub to the MBR
<siriusnova> its an IBM Thinkpad 600E
<blackhaT> I don't want too.
<zandaa> seveas: it can't finbd xmoto in the repositories
<blackhaT> I want to install it on the Linux root partition
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic: yes i got a login screen at startup
<Seveas> Hann, more like post office or US customs...
<Hann> maybe
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: *cough* that would be gdm then
<Seveas> zandaa, grab it from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (in breezy there was a bug that caused it to not be included)
<docta_v> yea you could do that then...as long as it's a primary partition
<docta_v> and not extended
<Fujoor> ng: does the xubuntu-desktop come with the fancy transparent terminals and all?
<Seveas> zandaa, and don't forget supertux :)
<blackhaT> How do I make it primary
<Hann> i'm just so frustrated....
<thoreauputic> KiLRoY: so you have your terminology mixed Ithink
<Ng> Fujoor: I have no idea, but probably not
<zandaa> seveas: thanks :)
<Ng> Fujoor: if you want a pretty desktop, install ubuntu-desktop, not xubuntu-desktop
<Ng> Fujoor: or just do a full install ;)
<thoreauputic> !tell KiLRoY about fixres
<Fujoor> ng: but the comp im gonna install it aint that new :)
<siriusnova> is Ubuntu on a 400mhz PII with 256mb RAm going to be a crap experience like SUSE?
<siriusnova> or should i go back to freebsd :(
<Ng> Fujoor: then you probably don't want transparent terminals
<Fujoor> ng: thats why i was consindering xubuntu, but xubuntu looks quite nice on the screenshots
<Seveas> siriusnova, try xubuntu
<dragoon> openbsd! ftw
<siriusnova> what is xubuntu?
<docta_v> siriusnova, it mainly depends on your window manager
<Seveas> siriusnova, ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<siriusnova> doct_v - im guessing gnome is out of the question
<zandaa> seveas: if I download it from your website, how do I install it if it's on desktop?
<docta_v> siriusnova, heh heh...i wouldn't even run gnome on a 3ghz
<siriusnova> heh
<Seveas> zandaa, you should add that repository to your sources.list and use apt
<docta_v> xfce is nice...you'll like that
<Ng> docta_v: plenty would :)
<blackhaT> Okay I have four partitions, 1 is windows, 1 is a restore, 1 linux and 1 linux swap, i want to install grub on linux and make it bootable just incase something goes wrong it wont affect my windows
<siriusnova> I usually run FreeBSD on my laptop, but as of late im thinking Linux
<blackhaT> is this possible if so how can I do it dfuring the installation
<zandaa> seveas: ah.. thanks I'm still not used to the way linux works
<docta_v> or slome as i call it
<Seveas> docta_v, how many ghz would it take to let you run KDE? :)
<Ng> docta_v: lame :)
<docta_v> KDE is faster than gnome
<Seveas> rofl
<docta_v> it always has been
<Seveas> kde is overhead & eyecandy central
<docta_v> i don't use kde either though...i prefer xfce
<Seveas> it;s technically impossible for it to be faster
<interoz> i am a debian user and don't know much of ubuntu. i installed ubuntu at a friend of mine, who's a linux newbie. the problem is that after a plain install gnome didn't start (could not understand why). so i installed xfce, and it went fine. how can i actually use gnome?
<czr> it's possible to disable all eyecandy and use a lighter theme
<czr> then it will fly Seveas
<oggah> siriusnova, what freebsd version you run on your laptop? and what manufactor is your laptop?
<Seveas> czr, same for gnome :)
<czr> Seveas, but gnome uses GTK+ which uses pango which makes text painful
<Ng> I'm on a 1.6Ghz Pentium M and gnome runs fine
<Ng> czr: s/painful/beautiful/ :)
<siriusnova> oggah - last version I ran was 5.4 and its an IBM Thinkpad 600E
<Ng> and the CPU is idling at 50% speed most of the time
<czr> painfully slow compared to anything else. happy Ng? :-)
<Myrtti> I'm on a 800MHz Duron and Gnome runs fine
<Ng> czr: no, because that's rubbish :)
<Ng> czr: are you running an unaccelerated X driver or something?
<oggah> siriusnova, interesting. I got a thinkpad T41. And really want to run either *bsd or linux on it.
<czr> Ng, everything is fine at my end
<siriusnova> http://www.ece.umr.edu/~taknnc/600E.html
<siriusnova> ^^
<samu2> my p3 600 runs reasonably well
<Seveas> czr, pango is still somewhat unoptimized, but it's great. Dappers pango will be muvh better though
<czr> Gtk-based apps are just more sluggish, esp since pango
<czr> just compare any gtk1.2 vs 2.6/2.7
<ndlovu> thoreauputic: thanks, java working great now! update-alternatives also good to know about.
<czr> 2.8 :-)
<Seveas> czr, but gtk1 is plain ugly
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: glad to hear it :)
<czr> yes, but it's fast. and I think that was the issue here
<czr> saying something like 'technically it's impossible for beat gnome in speed' is rather daft imho
<Seveas> not in case of KDE
<Seveas> that has overhead written al over it in big red letters :)
<czr> on all the computers that I've used, kde has always been more responsive once you disable shadows and all that shit
<thoreauputic> !start adesktop war
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Are you smoking crack?
<thoreauputic> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> ratpoison is much better than xfce!
<czr> but that's just me, I don't care :-)
<thoreauputic> hear hear!
<samu2> he he
<Seveas> ratpoison...
<thoreauputic> really, lets forget the KDE vs Gnome stuff
<dragoon> fluxbox is better then both
<dragoon> end of story
* frogzoo apt-get install ratpoison
<siriusnova> oggah - http://gerda.univie.ac.at/freebsd-laptops/
<oggah> siriusnova, cool. what window manager comes with freebsd?
<thoreauputic> dragoon: you won't get any argument from me on that one :)
<dragoon> :)
<oggah> *freebsd-newbie* got some small experiences with linux.
<Seveas> CARBON BEATS ALL!!1121!!@
<siriusnova> oggah - no window manager comes as default, you choose what you want
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (moron)
<siriusnova> FreeBSD basically requires you to set up everything
<samu2> carbon sure is the best element
* thoreauputic checks Seveas IQ and decides "moron" isn't quite accurate ;-)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, well..
<siriusnova> when you install x.org you can also install the window manager of your choosing
<zandaa> seveas, I can't seem to add the repository...
<oggah> okay.
<Seveas> zandaa, why not?
<oggah> ive heard the freebsd installation is kinda complicated.
<siriusnova> anyway FreeBSD is nice, but i felt like using linux, at the moment im using Knoppix as I hosed my harddrive :)
<oggah> siriusnova, what WM do you run?
<zandaa> seveas, it won't appear in my list when I click add>custom>seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> oggah, it's not as easy as ubuntu
<siriusnova> oggah - its definetly not for newbies, FreeBSD requires you to set up everything manually. The best place to start is to read the handbook http://www.freebsd.org/handbook
<Seveas> zandaa, you need to add deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas breezy-custom
<dragoon> openbsd / netbsd are alot nicer
<Seveas> (iirc)
<Chousuke> oggah: it is after you get used to the easy installation that distros like Debian offers. :P
<dragoon> new freebsd is wierd
<zandaa> seveas ah ok
<siriusnova> actually i take that back, i first started with FreeBSD since I hated slackware hehe
<Seveas> zandaa, you need to add deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas breezy-custom
<siriusnova> actually the FreeBSD install is pretty darn easy
<Seveas> (my bad)
<oggah> Chousuke, I presume so :)
<zandaa> seveas: now the synaptic program doesn't want to respond <_<
<siriusnova> it guides you through it
<oggah> siriusnova, kay.
<siriusnova> but FreeBSD requires you to read the handbook, as EVERYTHING is explained in it.
<Seveas> zandaa, then simply use a text editor to add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Tuntis> Hello people
<Seveas> Hi Tuntis
<siriusnova> everything from servers to confugring X
<Tuntis> I destroyed my Ubuntu installation
<Tuntis> Now I want to reinstall it
<Tuntis> But Grub is on the way.
<Seveas> Tuntis, pop in the cd and repeat what you did last time you installed :)
<Tuntis> If I delete the Ubuntu partitions, grub won't work.
<zandaa> seveas: I take it I have to use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Seveas> zandaa, correct
<oggah> siriusnova, what window manage / desktop envir. you run on freebsd?
<Tuntis> I were going to ask, if just formatting them and directly booting from the ubuntu cd would work.
<zandaa> seveas: yay, I understand the sudo concept :P
<siriusnova> oggah - KDE
<Tuntis> (wait, deleting them)
<siriusnova> or twm, when im feeling elite
<siriusnova> lol
<Seveas> zandaa, good :)
<Seveas> siriusnova, twm!
<thoreauputic> siriusnova: or masochistic ... ;)
<kuRupT> wich one must i downlaod? -> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<oggah> siriusnova, isnt KDE slow on that machine?
<siriusnova> actually i use twm a lot because its simple and doesn't use resources :)
<joda_> can someone tell me how I get a list of current connections to and from my machine?
<Seveas> twm is cool for the minimalistic
<siriusnova> oggah - FreeBSD is very fast so KDE doesnt seem slow at all
<Seveas> I used it on the old crappy sparc4 machines
<siriusnova> Seveas - i like minimalism
<siriusnova> twm also makes me feel like im some kind of uber hacker
<siriusnova> :P
<oggah> cool. KDE with ubuntu is slow ive heard.
<Seveas> joda_, netstat -t
<joda_> thanks
<alley_m> hello... want to start a second xserver on display 3... I don't understand the syntax in man startx... anyone inside to tell me the needed command?
<siriusnova> oggah - compared to Linux, FreeBSD hauls..
<thoreauputic> joda_: install iftop and do something like  sudo iftop -BP -i eth0
<zandaa> seveas: now I can't use the terminal to apt-get because the synaptic froze on me and is still accessing stuff
<Seveas> alley_m, startx :3 (iirc)
<kuRupT> can someone help me? wich one must i downlaod? -> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<siriusnova> I ran Gnome and KDE on my 400mhz PII, i ran suse on the same laptop and it was DOG slow
<alley_m> not with -d?
<oggah> siriusnova, sorry. hauls? dont understand that word.
<siriusnova> oggah - really fast
<oggah> ah!
<Seveas> zandaa, killall synaptic
<zandaa> trough terminal?
<Tuntis> So Seveas
<Seveas> alley_m, not at all improbable, last time I used startx is a long long time ago
<oggah> very snappy? responsive?
<Tuntis> I delete the old Ubuntu partitions and boot from the install cd?
<alley_m> hm.. ok... will give it a try...
<Chousuke> the FreeBSD Handbook is excellent.
<interoz> anyone has issues with gnome just right after install? issues = after gdm login it doesn't start
<Seveas> Tuntis, or you simply let the installer overwrite the old partitions
<siriusnova> oggah - FreeBSD is a great OS, but it is a TRUE UNIX, it doesnt hold your hand, but it will guide you through everything with the excellent documentation..
<siriusnova> oggah - yes, very fast and responsive
<Seveas> siriusnova, stop spamming freebsd :p
<oggah> siriusnova, thats the only thing I dislike bout ubuntu. even with lighweight window managers. it isnt very snappy and responsive.
<rob1> Seveas, good call
<siriusnova> Chousuke - yeah FreeBSD handbook is great, every Linux distro needs a FreeBSD Handbook counterpart
<Seveas> siriusnova, that's true...
<siriusnova> lol Seveas
<Chousuke> siriusnova: Debian documentation is quite good too.
<zandaa> seveas: it still can't find the xmoto package
<Chousuke> I think EVERY OSS project need a FreeBSD handbook counterpart.
<thoreauputic> freeBSD ---> #ubuntu-offtopic  ;-)
<alley_m> hm.. invalid MIT-MAGIG-Cookie-Key 1... @seveas
<siriusnova> lol
<Seveas> zandaa, apt-get update
<siriusnova> Chousuke - debian documentation is great, if you can get past the install :P
<zandaa> seveas, ah thanks
<siriusnova> i gave up trying to install debian because it was nuts
<kuRupT> can someone help meee????????? ..
<Chousuke> siriusnova: the install is easy ;P
<docta_v> freebsd is cool but it should come with a drill so you can drill a hole in your skull to relieve pressure on your brain after finishing with the install process
<Seveas> siriusnova, debian install actually is quite easy
<thoreauputic> siriusnova: the install is much easier than it was with Woody
<Seveas> !tell kuRupT about anyone
<dragoon> docta_v: freebsd is easy to install
<Chousuke> My first ever successfull linux install was debian woody
<siriusnova> thoreauputic - i guess they improved it
<Chousuke> I failed with mandrake and fedora.
<thoreauputic> siriusnova: indeed
<Seveas> siriusnova, Ubuntu uses the same installer ;)
<Chousuke> I fot them installed, but they didn't work
<kuRupT> Seveas,  wich one must i downlaod? -> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<Chousuke> got*
<Chousuke> ergo, debian's installation was easier.
<Seveas> kuRupT, 'linux self extracting binary'
<frogzoo> if I install fluxbox as wm, will things break? is it much faster than gdm ?
<thoreauputic> !tell kuRupT about javadeb
<Seveas> NOT the rpm
<siriusnova> anyway oggah - try freebsd if you like it, its true Unix and as such you will learn a lot, in many ways its similar to linux, pick your poison :)
<Chousuke> frogzoo: gdm isn't a WM
<zandaa> seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5550
<Chousuke> frogzoo: but yes, fluxbox is fast.
<zogbuntu> evms_open_engine() failed with error code 13: Permission denied
<Chousuke> it's just not as easy to use as gnome, because it's not a DE
<zogbuntu> got this applying updates after a straight install
<Seveas> zandaa, je moet mijn key nog aan apt doorgeven
<zogbuntu> google doesnt show much ubuntu specific, is it a FAQ?
<zandaa> seveas, which key is that?
<Seveas> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<Seveas> gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<kuRupT> h Seveas where is 'linux self extracting binary' i cant find it
<oggah> siriusnova, I am definitely going to try freebsd, sometime. Right now Im in the middle of learning Ubuntu, linux. What version of freebsd do you recommend?
<Seveas> kuRupT, do you want to compile java things?
<Seveas> or just run them?
<frogzoo> Chousuke: DE ?
<Chousuke> desktop environment
<frogzoo> ah, thx
<siriusnova> oggah - i think 6.0 is the newest release
<KiLRoY> thoreauputic: what was that link again for the fix res prob - firefox would not start b4
<Seveas> !fixres
<ubotu> hmm... fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kuRupT> Seveas, jey i wont to compile it.. for my aureus and so one
<siriusnova> but before you try it, at least glance through the handbook http://www.freebsd.org/handbook
<joda_> how do I check if a specific kernel option is selected?
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<siriusnova> it explains everything, how to compile the kernel, set up sound, install packages etc..
<KiLRoY> thx
<thoreauputic> heh I didn't see that seveas, sorry ;)
<Seveas> kuRupT, then click the 'Download jdk 5.0 update 6' link
<kuRupT> Seveas, but wich one of theme? http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<siriusnova> anyway - back to Ubuntu
<siriusnova> so should I try Ubuntu or stick to freebsd? :(
<No1Viking> What application should I use to look at a DVD?
<kuRupT> Seveas, ah oke thx
<zandaa> Seveas, hoe geef ik jouw key door aan apt??? (en wat is die key??)
<siriusnova> especially on a 400mhz PII with 256mb RAM
<Seveas> kuRupT, none of the ones from giannaros.org, they are outdate
<Seveas> zandaa, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<kuRupT> hm
<Seveas> zandaa, gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<kuRupT> Seveas, and then this one Download Now!  Linux RPM in self-extracting file or this one Download Now!  Linux self-extracting file
<Seveas> kurros, linux self-extracting file
<Seveas> NOT the rpm
<Seveas> kuRupT*
<kuRupT> oki
<kuRupT> i'm sry.. but i dont speak english wery well xD
<joda__> I got disconnected, so I'm afraid I'll have to ask again: how do I check if a kernel option has been selected?
<Seveas> kuRupT, good enough :)
<kuRupT> Seveas, hehe :D from where are you all?..
<kuRupT> <--- is from europe :D
<Seveas> kuRupT, there are localized channels too, #ubuntu-de #ubutnu-it or #ubuntu-fr should work for you :)
<frauholle> Germany
<kuRupT> Seveas, i know =) i speak german.. i'm also in #ubuntu-de ;)
<kuRupT> frauholle, gut gg ;P
<liam01> gutntag
<liam01> lol
<kuRupT> hehe
<kuRupT> moinZ
<kuRupT> <-- from Swiss =)
<sonorous> tachZ
<zandaa> seveas: alsnog wil hij niet werken, hij geeft een paar foutmeldingen
<Seveas> zandaa, on the pastebin please :)
<nifelseki> hi guys.. need help to have my g132 wireless adapter to work..
<nifelseki> having a hard time making use of ndiswrapper
<corresponder> which chipset?
<nifelseki> atheros
<Seveas> atheros does not need ndiswrapper
<paines> nifelseki, madwifi drivers
<nifelseki> hmmmmm.. i'll try that.. thanks
<thoron> There seems to be no trully free WLAN drivers available.
<zandaa> seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5551
<thoron> At least for 54Mbps speed.
<liam01> the defaults have always worked for me
<Seveas> zandaa, gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo -H apt-key add -
<Seveas> zandaa, and the first command did not need sudo, you might have messed up something
<zandaa> seveas: so what do I do now??? (the command you just sent didn't wanna work either)
<Seveas> zandaa, if this still errors out: sudo gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<zandaa> seveas: it finally accepted it :D thanks
<joda__> can anyone please tell me where I can find out which options the ubuntu kernel was compiled with?
<Seveas> joda__, /boot/config-$YOUR_VERSION
<zandaa> seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5552 < nog steeds kan hij niet vinden
<joda__> Seveas: thanks, I appreciate it
<Seveas> zandaa, sudo apt-get update
<zandaa> seveas: heb ik ook al geprobeerd
<Seveas> zandaa, output -> pastebin :)
<dragoon> whats with the whole ubuntu no root thing
<zandaa> seveas: will do
<rob1> dragoon, you don't need it
<Seveas> !tell dragoon about root
<dragoon> rob1: i know that
<rob1> dragoon, you can always get a root terminal by doing sudo -s
<Seveas> rob1, eek
<Seveas> sudo -i
<dragoon> tru
<rob1> Seveas, does it matter?
<Seveas> rob1, yes
<zandaa> seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5553
<Seveas> -s does not reset $HOME
* rob1 reads the sudo man page and still wonders what difference it makes that is important
<zandaa> robl, using sudo is more secure
<nifelseki> ok.. guys.. madwifi won't work.. i'm using usb.. god.. i'm back to ndiswrapper..
<garbageman> hi
<chrisx1> hey i was installin some packages but i get power outage
<chrisx1> and i cant seem to get gnome to work
<liam01> debian doesnt allow root logons either
<|Gmp|> im going to bed guys, cya all later
<garbageman> i need some help ...
<jeremywhiting> garbageman: what's up?
<chrisx1> hey i was installin some packages but i get power outage can any1 help i cant get back into gnome! or any desktop
<garbageman> hi im iinstalling epsxe (1.60) and i cant run it...
<nifelseki> liam0l: try sudo -s.. it's not root logons but it might just do the trick
<chrisx> sorry dc'd
<jeremywhiting> garbageman: what does it do when you try
<chrisx> can any1 help please?
<nifelseki> creates a shell of sudo
<liam01> oh i was just makin a point nifelseki but thx
<liam01> =)
<nifelseki> it's like you've logged in as root
<jeremywhiting> chrisx1 log in as your normal user and do sudo aptitude or whatever to restart installing those packages
<nifelseki> either that or you can enable root logons
<garbageman> @ jeremywhiting : it a error ...: /usr/games/epsxe: line 25: lndir: command not found
<chrisx> jeremywhiting i cant log int to anydesktop and theres none to be continued they was being installed and power went
<shanonx> anyone know where I can get point 2 play?
<jeremywhiting> chrisx: so log in to the console
<jeremywhiting> don't you get any login prompt?
<chrisx> jeremywhiting im loged in to console now
<chrisx> usin bitchx
<chrisx> what command shall i run?
<jeremywhiting> ok, so sudo aptitude and continue installing whatever you were installing before
<dragoon> shanonx: #cedega
<chrisx> ok ill try
<liam01> sudo apt-get upgrade
<liam01> chrisx
<shanonx> dragoon: thanks
<garbageman> @ jeremywhiting:
<garbageman> what can i do?
<jeremywhiting> garbageman: maybe edit /usr/games/epsxe and see what it's talking about on line 25
<chrisx> jeremywhiting how do i fix broken packages?
<jeremywhiting> or see if you can find lndir somewhere and fix the /usr/games/epsxe script
<jeremywhiting> seems like /usr/games/epsxe is a bash script, or some kind of script anyway
<jeremywhiting> should just be able to edit it
<Insidious> is point2play included as part of the cvs cedega now?
<garbageman> @ jeremywhiting :# Populate the doghouse
<garbageman> lndir -silent /usr/share/games/psx-bios			bios
<chrisx> jeremywhiting how do i fix broken packages?
<oggah> what wifi pc-card do you recommend? not only to work in linux, but also. good sensitivity? etc.
<oggah> what manufacturer.
<garbageman> i dont have the command lndir....
<oggah> and/or model.
<dragoon> Atheros are good
<shanonx> What would cause me to exit GUI and go to terminal when I hit CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE... instead of just going to GUI login?
<zandaa> oggah: Sitecom is also a good manufacturer
<oggah> what about 3com?
<oggah> quality?
<chrisx> grr ffs
<zandaa> oggah, never heard of 3com
<chrisx> how do i fix broken packages?
<dragoon> chrisx: try apt-get -f install
<chrisx> dragoon that did nothing
<Insidious> shanonx, that key combo kills x... and normally the session manager brings it back up with the login window.  sounds like your session manager isn't set up right
<shanonx> Insidious: is tehre a way to check to see or fix my session manager?
<Insidious> shanonx, (session manager is gdm in ubuntu)
<Insidious> shanonx, yeah, check if it's running from terminal
<Insidious> shanonx, type "ps -A" and see if it's in the list
<SirKillalot> how can I make alsa play a sound file?
<dragoon> shannonx: ps aux | grep gdm
<Insidious> ya, that's better :P
<shanonx> Insidious: yes its actually listed 2 times.
<interoz> know how to solve this?
<interoz> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:203:(make_local_socket) connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-8948-1134134785-309856: Permission denied
<interoz> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:898:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client
<interoz> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<jeremywhiting> garbageman: debian has lndir in their xutils package
<jeremywhiting> try installing ubuntu's and see if that fixes the problem
<pr4vst3r> hello, can anybody help with a wep/orinoco/breezy issue?
<Insidious> shanonx, it should be.  check your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<garbageman> the package xulils is installed
<garbageman> ...
<Insidious> shanonx, it has some settings in there that might fix it
<jeremywhiting> hmm, ok
<garbageman> hmm ...
<garbageman> ???
<garbageman> version 6.8.2-77
<chrisx> how do i fix broken packages?
<chrisx> i amma reinstall ubuntu
<chrisx> umm
<chrisx> bbs ppl
<nabucodor> aiutooooo devo installare i driver per ma mia scheda tv DVB ne canale italiano non c' nessuno che mi aiuti qui c' qualcuno? perfavore
<nabucodor> :(
<garbageman> reinstall packages @chrisx
<chrisx> garbageman i cant how?
<chrisx> i dont know whats missing
<djk_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tuntis> Should I take Kubuntu or not; I apt-getted kubuntu-desktop and it looked horrible
<garbageman> run synaptik
<garbageman> @chrisx
<nabucodor> after
<dragoon> xfce rocks.
<dragoon> i just changed to it then
<pr4vst3r> hello, can anybody help with a wep/orinoco/breezy issue?
<chrisx> bbl
<pr4vst3r> hello, can anybody help with a wep/orinoco/breezy issue please ... pretty please?
<nabucodor> you help me to install driver for mine dvb the SAA7146?
<shanonx> Insidious: I really dont know what Im looking for.. I dont see anything that looks very different.
<pinucset> sth for seeing a keyboard in my monitor? ive broken finger and i cant write ok...
<garbageman> :(
<chrisx> how do i send a file via scp ?
<Ng> scp file user@hostname:/remote/path/
<chrisx> ty
<pinucset> sth for seeing a keyboard in my monitor? ive broken finger and i cant write ok...
<EXE> Firefox won't start up, I've reinstalled and rebooted several times. It returns an error from "chrome://browser/content/broser.xul
<EXE> Does anybody know how to fix it?
<taga123> re install:)
<taga123> re install:)
<garbageman> try as root  sudo girefox
<arkanes> EXE: using synaptic, do a "complete removal"
<arkanes> You've got a corrupted theme/profile
<EXE> "dpkg - warning: while removing firefox, directory '/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components' was not empty so not removed."
<EXE> For all the folders, though.
<dseomn> !tell me about flash
<Tedd> Hey.
<Tedd> Anybody around? I just need help installing a simple .bin.
<Tedd> I try to extract but it says that there was an error.
<Tedd> For any reference, it's Zend Studio.
<pr4vst3r> WEP Issue: WEP On - No association, WEP off - associates fine. OS: Ubuntu 5.10, Dell D600, 2Wire [orinoco]  802.11, orinoco_cs 0.15rc3 driver.  Any ideas?
<dseomn> Tedd: could you provide a link to the instructions you're following please?
<Tedd> dseomn, there were none. I just downloaded the .tar.gz and tried to extract it.
<dseomn> pr4vst3r: are you using wpa_supplicant, waproamd, or anything else to automatically connect?
<Tedd> It wouldn't extract- gaveme an error..
<Tedd> Should I try downloading again? It might be a corrupt file.
<dseomn> what's the error?
<sabmann> Tedd, what error? Tedd, you just said u where installing a .bin not a tar
<pr4vst3r> no not using either.. should i be doing?
<garbageman> @ jeremywhiting : can i rewirt the command in ln.... (ln -?)
<dseomn> pr4vst3r: it doesn't matter, did you do "iwconfig <iface> key secret" before trying to associate?
<Tedd> sabmann, sorry. I was trying to extract a .tar.gz. It gave me an error.
<garbageman> in the epsxe.sh
<Tedd> I think I got it now.
<Tedd> It was just a corrupt file.
<sabmann> ok
<Tedd> Downloading again. Thanks.
<[o] rkin> plz help, I'm given a registrtation ID for modem unit.  it tells me to go to linuxant but doesn't specirfy where I can enter my registration ID to get the license key
<pinucset> sth for seeing a keyboard in my monitor? ive broken finger and i cant write ok...
<pr4vst3r> dseomn; yep WEP key is assigned correctly , can see it in iwconfig output
<kbrooks> how do i add a user?
<Nikusan> I can't open a disc drive using the eject button on the drive, I have to choose eject from the disc icon's context menu... how do I fix this?
<kbrooks> nm
<dseomn> pr4vst3r: does wep work with any other computers?
<chrisx> tyHey if i reinstsaall 5.04 how easy is it to upgrade to 5.10 through net?
<pr4vst3r> dseomn: yes .. works with windows laptops fine ...
<garbageman> system... user and gruops @kbrooks
<dseomn> chrisx: it's easy, but it will take some time
<kbrooks> nm
<liam01> is it in hexidecimal mode pr4vst3r
<garbageman> nm?
<kbrooks> never mind
<kbrooks> i figureed it out
<garbageman> thx
<chrisx> couase atm dseomn i cant find my disk for 5.10
<[o] rkin> I have four extra!
<liam01> pr4vst3r, choose hexidecimal mode in the options... because your key is probably using that
<pr4vst3r> liam01: yep it sure is even assigned it an index of [1]  and then used iwconfig eth1 key [1] , then iwconfig eth1 key on and various other combinations
<[o] rkin> sure they took 3 weeks to get here, but they arrived triumphantly
<dseomn> chrisx: if you don't mind waiting while the stuff downloads and installs, there's not problem with installing 5.04 and upgrading
<garbageman> terminal ... adduser
<liam01> r u in 5.04 or 5.10?
<dpupp> can someone telll me if this is correct?  dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device"
<mrtwister> hello, i installed breezy-server. need kernel source
<mrtwister> uname -a
<mrtwister> Linux sawa.com 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<chrisx> dseomn i have an average for 300kb/s downloads
<mrtwister> when i installing kernel-source, i do not have such version
<mrtwister> what i shall do?
<shanonx> is there a certain setting in my gdm.conf that I should be looking for that causes my CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE not to work properly?
<dseomn> chrisx: expect an hour or so
<[o] rkin> plz help, I'm given a registrtation ID for modem unit.  it tells me to go to linuxant but doesn't specirfy where I can enter my registration ID to get the license key can anyone direct me to the right place?
<dseomn> shanonx: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dpupp> can someone telll me if this is properly formed? i cant seem to get any details back:  dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device"
<pr4vst3r> liam01: 5.10
<dseomn> dpupp: try dmesg | grep -i scsi
<liam01> pr4vst3r, hmmm... not sure then, because in 5.04 i had to put " 0x" before the key
<liam01> pr4vst3r, it should "just work" in 5.10
<dpupp> dsomn, nothing.
<dseomn> dpupp: what are you looking for?
<pr4vst3r> liam01: I Wish!
<floppyears> hi
<dpupp> im trying to find out what device is my USB memory stick so i can mount it...
<floppyears> how can I use tar
<floppyears> to move my linux setup from /hdb2 to /hda7
<kbrooks> floppyears, to do what? um
<liam01> pr4vst3r, u sure youre using the right key from the router settings?  O.o
<Lewix> does someone have a toshiba M45-169
<dpupp> i was following a tutorial but im stuck at the part where it says to use dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device" ...that returns nothing at all.
<kbrooks> that really isnt a suitable usage of tar
<dseomn> dpupp: try "dmesg | tail -f 1" and then take the stick out and put it back in
<floppyears> kbrooks: I want to move my linux setup from one partition to another by using tar
<pr4vst3r> liam01: yep triple checked it .. even pasted it to file and copied it in to prevent any typos
<floppyears> tar -cf /mnt/hdb7/ | tar -xp
<y0m0mma> pr4vst3r .. are yu sure you got the computer turned on ? .. heh!
<floppyears> but it's not working :(
<kbrooks> floppyears, after you have "moved" the linux setup, you still have a lot to do
<dpupp> dseomn, now the terminal is just at >
<floppyears> kbrooks: I have used tar  before, but can't remember the specific command
<kbrooks> floppyears, add -, and add - to the end of the pipe
<liam01> well pr4vst3r afraid i have no idea -- havent head this b4
<gimmulf_>  !crontab
<ubotu> gimmulf_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<liam01> hear*
<pr4vst3r> liam01: thanks anyway
<gimmulf_> how do i add something to crontab?
<[o] rkin> does ubuntu have porn? they have to have something for me to look at while I'm waiting for it
<dseomn> dpupp: oh sorry, I mean "dmesg | tail -f -n 1"
<garbageman> cu
<y0m0mma> what other files are there WEP related ../etc/networking/interfaces ..what else??? ..anyone ?
<garbageman> have a lot of fun!!! :)
<dseomn> [o] rkin: please keep it appropriate here
<[o] rkin>  IE waiting for it to load
<[o] rkin> becaus eit is being incredibly slow
<dpupp> dseomn, i get: [4300011.292000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known. tail: standard input: file truncated tail: standard input: cannot seek to offset 0: Illegal seek
<chrisx> ffs why cant i find my 5.10 disk!
<gimmulf_> anyone know how to add an schedule to crontab?
<nifelseki> how do install ndiswrapper..?
<floppyears> kbrooks: thanks it's working now :)
<Johnson> how can i get into ubuntu verstion of task manager?
<pr4vst3r> ps ax
<shanonx> dseomn: I checked out my xorg.conf and its the same as right after a clean install.
<dpupp> dseomn , oh wait, now  i can run dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device" and it brings back information...... what happened? what was that command for?
<idiot> i have a 1.6ghz comp but when I cat /proc/cpuinfo it says 600mhz and its not the bios setting its a program capping it
<idiot> i forget the program name its daemon or something
<idiot> how can i remove it and get back my normal speed.
<y0m0mma> Johnson  type: top
<Johnson> can someone help me plz
<Johnson> k
<SirKillalot> can I get panels like that in gnome? http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gaim204fq.jpg
<dseomn> dpupp: it was to find new dmesg output, but it looks like you got it anyway, grep and tail are just filters (in this case)
<chrisx> dseomn if i install 5.04 can u help me upgrade please?
<dseomn> shanonx: ok, I'm clueless then, sry
<Johnson> but how do i stop a program in it?
<dseomn> chrisx: it's on the website, but if you have questions, you can ask here
<dpupp> thanks dseomn!
<shanonx> dseomn: ok thanks for your help though.
<chrisx> ok
<y0m0mma> man top .. i think its 'K'
<chrisx> ffs hate reinstall amma loose my stuff:@
<chrisx> cya
<dseomn> chrisx: wait
<Johnson> how do i get into teh GUI verrsion of top?
<chrisx> fuckin stupid ubuntu
<spdl> hi ganag
<chrisx> yer?
<spdl> gang i mean hehe
<dseomn> chrisx: you can use a different partition for /home and you won't lose your stuff
<chrisx> umm
<chrisx> how do i do that?
<chrisx> how can i delete that partion after im on then?
<pr4vst3r> Any wireless experts out there?
<Johnson> can some one help me plz
<dseomn> chrisx: in the partition editor in the installer, chose manual and make one for swap, one for /, and one for /home
<kbrooks> floppyears,
<kbrooks> floppyears, ping
<chrisx> nm its k ill loose my stuff
<kbrooks> floppyears, there?
<kbrooks> floppyears, btw
<chrisx> just a reason to bash my pc more =] 
<dseomn> ok
<kbrooks> floppyears, explicit is better than implicit
<chrisx> Cya... if i dont return then im back on windows..
<Johnson> how do i close a program thoguth taski manager on ubuntu
<floppyears> kbrooks: what ?
<Tuntis> installing ubuntu ->>
<kbrooks> floppyears, tar doesnt guess
<gimmulf_> Not anyone know how do add something to crontab.hourly?
<dpupp> anyone know what this means when trying to mount a USB memorystick?: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdh
<dseomn> Johnson: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<floppyears> kbrooks: what do you mean?
<pr4vst3r> Johnson: on breezy: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<Johnson> thanks
<kbrooks> floppyears, explicit is better than implicit -- tar does not guess if you want to compress to stdin or not. without a "file" that can be written to, or read from, error
<dseomn> dpupp: you need to use /dev/sdh1 or /dev/sdh5 or something
<floppyears> kbrooks: yes, that's what I'm using. I have mounted them under two different directies within /mnt
<dpupp> dseomn, is there a way i can find out for certain which is it?
<dseomn> dpupp: are you using udev? (if you don't know what that is, then yes)
<dpupp> no idea dseomn.
<mherweg> hi everyone. I'd like to install java & flash for firefox on an amd64 system. do I need a 32bit firefox for that ?
<Amaranth> Yes.
<dseomn> dpupp: ok, use shell completion, only one partition (sdh*) should exist
<thoron> So is Ubuntu AMD64 port in better shape than Debian AMD64?
<Amaranth> thoron: *shrug*
<dpupp> dseomn *huh?* im sorry i dont seem to understand your request. Type "shell completion" ......... or..... ummm..
<Amaranth> does debian have an official amd64 port yet?
<thoron> no
<Ng> it's still on alioth
<Ng> thoron: the ubuntu amd64 port is fine if you don't care about windows codecs or stupid browser plugins :)
<dseomn> dpupp: type "echo /dev/sdh<tab><tab>"
<thoron> Ng: I don't. I want to run bugzilla, apache, svn, gnu arch and so on as a server.
<dpupp> sdh, sdh1
<YukiIkyuta> Ng, though a 32-bit chroot fixes these problems.
<dpupp> :) *takes note*
<dseomn> dpupp: then it's sdh1 ;>
<Ng> YukiIkyuta: definitely, but it's hardly a pleasant solution ;)
<Ng> YukiIkyuta: I gave up on the 64bit/32bit combo after a few months ;)
<YukiIkyuta> Ng, when set up, you don't even really notice it. ^^
<YukiIkyuta> Really?
<Ng> thoron: that'll be fine
<dpupp> yatta! it worked!
<YukiIkyuta> I'm using it now, and it seems to be all OK.
<dpupp> thanks dseomn! *saves a log of conversation for future refference.*
<dseomn> no prob
<Ng> YukiIkyuta: there wasn't anything really wrong with it, I just came to the conclusion I wasn't really gaining anything over just running a 32bit install ;)
<Ng> YukiIkyuta: I'm getting lazy in my old age ;)
<YukiIkyuta> Ah :)
<YukiIkyuta> I'm using the 64-bits in programming and such (admittedly not much, but still here and there).
<Ng> I'd prefer to be taking full advantage of my hardware and will do when java/flash/codecs catch up :)
<YukiIkyuta> ^^
<dseomn> has anybody gotten sound with flash to work on dapper?
<dseomn> *flash with sound
<mherweg> Ng: how did u install a 32bit firefox on a 64bit system ?
<bSON> does ubuntu havebuilt-in  mp3 support?
<ph3r> no
<Ng> mherweg: I used a 32bit chroot, but you could probably just download a firefox 1.5 tarball and install it anyway, you'd need to check the ia32-libs for stdc++5
<bix> exit
<dseomn> bSON: you just have to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bSON> on which repository?
<dseomn> multiverse or universe, I don't remember
<YukiIkyuta> mherweg, consider; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<mherweg> tahnks
<maxx_730> Hi all
<YukiIkyuta> Hiya.
<maxx_730> I've got a problem
<maxx_730> My sound works in Ubuntu (and practically every Linux distribution) but not in Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<maxx_730> Anyone got an idea?
<docta_v> are you using the same driver?
<wdh> maxx_730, i think you should also try #kubuntu then.. there is a lot more kde specific help available there :)
<maxx_730> wdh: I tried #kubuntu first, but there was practically noone there
<maxx_730> docta_v: How do i see? lsmod?
<HymnToLife> hi all :)
<I_Eat_Plastic> Does synaptic filter 64bit packages automaticly for 64bit users?
<docta_v> maxx_730, yea lsmod
<learnfromscratch> when i do make xconfig .. i am prompted to install QT .. can some one tell me  what is the exact package name of QT .. so that i can install .. apt-cache and apt-file report too many number of packages for me to pick up..
<supaiku> I'm having a wierd problem with firefox and the internet. For the most part the internet works fine and I can access some pages just fine but I can't access some for no apparent reason (google for instance, while I can access ocforums.com and newgg) Anyone have any ideas?
<supaiku> I also can't login to gaim
<mrtwister> hello. how to get sources for breezy. strange thing, i do not have up2date sources in repository!
<mrtwister> You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.12-9-386 kernel installed.
<dooglus> learnfromscratch: you can make gconfig for the GTK version or menuconfig for a console version.  no point installing Qt just for that.
<HymnToLife> mrtwister > than you can install them through synaptic
<cas> hi, evolution keeps on crashing on some spam emails i receive. Are there some remedies to delete mails (or my h
<cas> whole trash) manually?
<bshumate>     supaiku:  sounds like your Internet provider may be having DNS issues.  if you know how to add a DNS server manually to your network setup, you may want to try adding 4.2.2.2 as a DNS server entry and see if all sites work again
<mrtwister> HymnToLife: no, i have server install and not have correct kernel-source
<supaiku> I'll try it, thanks
* xester good morning
<michael> newbie here ...i need help installing my wlan
<HymnToLife> mrtwister > if you have only the command line, apt-get hould do the trick
<jeenyusnoboarder> hey i have a quick question, how do i turn the synaptic package manager back to basic mode? lol
<mrtwister> HymnToLife: again - no corrrect version in repository
<dooglus> mrtwister: install package "linux-source-2.6.12" for the kernel source
<HymnToLife> mrtwister > which kernel version do you run ?
<[o] rkin> so anybody here know anything about finding the location of the linuxantpage that I enter the registration id I was given to get my license key (FREE)
<[o] rkin> ?
<dooglus> mrtwister: the kernel is called 'linux', not 'kernel' remember...
<mrtwister> dooglus: thank you but why not kernel-source-2.6.12, as usual ?
<YukiIkyuta> [o] rkin, what are you talking about? o_O
<mrtwister> dooglus: working, thank you!
<jeenyusnoboarder> rofl theres no way is there
<HymnToLife> [o] rkin > http://www.inuxant.org probably
<dooglus> mrtwister: I think they stopped calling the kernel 'kernel' and started calling it 'linux' some time around breezy's release.  not sure, maybe earlier.
<jeenyusnoboarder> to switch it back to basic mode
<digits> Hello, I have a slight problem with Evolution. I can't get it to show my Inbox, it's IMAP (and it works with squirrelmail, thunderbird and Opera mail)... any clues?
<YukiIkyuta> jeenyusnoboarder, what do you mean, `basic'?
<jeenyusnoboarder> well i went and hit advanced mode by accadent
<[o] rkin> I knoiw thats wher i went to get th linux driver for my conexant modem
<[o] rkin> and the deb was installing fine
<jeenyusnoboarder> i wana put it back into the origional mode
<jeenyusnoboarder> and i dont see anthing
<[o] rkin> and then it says i have to go back to the sitye and use a registration id it gives me to obtain a license key
<[o] rkin> it directed me to linuxant.org but I don't know where to go from there
<YukiIkyuta> Registration ID for a .deb?
<YukiIkyuta> Doesn't sound right.
<HymnToLife> if I remember well, linuant drivers are not free
<[o] rkin> is there a way for m e to find out what port my modem is on
<[o] rkin> so I can just manually install it or something\
<HymnToLife> try wvdialconf
<[o] rkin> it wont let me continue unless
<jeenyusnoboarder> guess no then? too bad
<dooglus> jeenyusnoboarder: how did you switch from basic to advanced in synaptic?
<[o] rkin> II get this key
<jeenyusnoboarder> oh
<jeenyusnoboarder> haha
<jeenyusnoboarder> i i clicked a button
<jeenyusnoboarder> that said "advanced mode"
<jeenyusnoboarder> and it changed the interface
<dooglus> jeenyusnoboarder: I'm not sure synaptic has an advanced mode. I don't see anything like that.
<supaiku> bshumate, that seems to have worked (perhaps in conjunction with removing 192.168.0.1 as a DNS) - thanks:D
<jeenyusnoboarder> yours may allready be in the mode im in
<learnfromscratch> i am using ntfs in windows and reading those from linux.. will this lead to any problems ?? will my hard disk get damaged??
<jeenyusnoboarder> is there a defaults button anywhere around here?
<jeenyusnoboarder> or can i uninstall this and reinstall it
<jeenyusnoboarder> i want the origional interface i had
<YukiIkyuta> learnfromscratch, it'll be fine! ^_^
<Siph0n> !wine
<dooglus> jeenyusnoboarder: how has the interface changed?  what's different now?
<jeenyusnoboarder> well before it was 2 frames
<HymnToLife> jeenyusnoboarder > I can't find any "Advanced" button in synaptic :/
<jeenyusnoboarder> and i could select the packages to install
<jeenyusnoboarder> and hit apply
<dooglus> learnfromscratch: reading ntfs in linux is perfectly safe.  writing it is more scary.
<jeenyusnoboarder> now its 3 panes
<dooglus> jeenyusnoboarder: oh.
<[o] rkin> I demands full access to my modem at full speeds for no cost I already payed for it, where do I enter this registration ID?
<jeenyusnoboarder> and when i select the package it gives me all the libs and crapola
<n00blar> morning everyone, quick question...is there a gui based program like minicom? I mainly use minicom to configure my routers and switches and I was wondering if there's a gui based application like minicom.
<HymnToLife> learnfromscratch > no it won't
<YukiIkyuta> [o] rkin, demanding won't help you - we're not asking for the money here.
<HymnToLife> but you'd better not try to write on it
<[o] rkin> I'm not demanding anything of you
<YukiIkyuta> [o] rkin, well, you said `I demands'.. now, let's see. What type of modem have you got?
<jeenyusnoboarder> yes ive looked allll around and i dont see anything to switch it back
<jeenyusnoboarder> im not even sure if its possible
<[o] rkin> I just don't understand why I can't get this linux to detect my modem, and why I have to put in this stupid key to continue full installation of the drivers
<[o] rkin> conexant
<Zukero> hi
<Zukero> hi have a problem restoring grub
<Zukero> -h
<jeenyusnoboarder> hey
<[o] rkin> i already went And downloaded the correct driver, and began to install it but now it's asking me for a key
<jeenyusnoboarder> you wana go into console
<jeenyusnoboarder> zukero
<Zukero> nope
<Zukero> i am in the rescue console
<jeenyusnoboarder> ok
<jeenyusnoboarder> type
<Zukero> but
<jeenyusnoboarder> "grub"
<Dr_Willis> oh?
<YukiIkyuta> [o] rkin, where did you retrieve the driver?
<[o] rkin> linuxant.org
<jeenyusnoboarder> but what
<Zukero>  /bin/sh: grub: command not found
<jeenyusnoboarder> then
<jeenyusnoboarder> grub-install /dev/hda
<Zukero> idem
<Zukero> in fact
<Zukero> i didn't reinstalled windwos
<Zukero> i installed another bootloader
<jeenyusnoboarder> what one
<jeenyusnoboarder> lilo?
<Zukero> VCom system commander
<YukiIkyuta> [o] rkin, from what I can see, it's Conexant's choice to make you pay for it. I'll search for a replacement.
<Zukero> a graphical one
<jeenyusnoboarder> lol k
<jeenyusnoboarder> then you wana format the mbr
<Zukero> and i think it borked my partition table
<Zukero> well
<Zukero> not really
<Zukero> i want to keep system commander
<Zukero> reinstall grub
<[o] rkin> there's no way I can get around it? there aren't any other drivers that will do just as welll
<jeenyusnoboarder> cant help you then, im not familliar with it
<Zukero> and then reboot
<HymnToLife> YukiIkyuta > not exactly
<Zukero> well
<HymnToLife> the ompany that makes the linu drivers (linuxant) is totally different from Conexant
<Zukero> if i get rid of system commander, it's not that much of a problem
<Zukero> format the mbr is allright
<Zukero> i don't know how
<YukiIkyuta> [o] rkin, unfortunately, there's no speed-unlimited driver, so I see.
<YukiIkyuta> [o] rkin, that's a limitation of an internal WinModem.
<Zukero> and rescue mode can't mount my partitions
<YukiIkyuta> [o] rkin, see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WinModemConexantHSF
<Zukero> jeenyusnoboarder
<jeenyusnoboarder> yea
<Zukero> how can I formatr the mbr
<jeenyusnoboarder> well
<jeenyusnoboarder> grub isntall will auto do it
<Zukero> hmm
<jeenyusnoboarder> i would drop the gui thingy you got now
<jeenyusnoboarder> and just use grub
<Zukero> yeah
<Zukero> but
<Zukero> grub-install isn't found in my rescue shell
<Zukero> and i can't mount my linux partition in the "enter in rescue mode" page
<jeenyusnoboarder> well
<HymnToLife> Zukero > try booting from a live CD
<jeenyusnoboarder> yea boot off live cd
<Zukero> k
<Zukero> then ?
<jeenyusnoboarder> grub-install /dev/hda
<HymnToLife> Zukero > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<iustin> i`ve searched many pages on the internet but i couldn`t find what`s the command for mounting my partitions so all the users can see them ... plz a help!!
<iustin> better would be automounting
<iustin> for all users
<HymnToLife> which filetype it is ?
<iustin> ntfs
<HymnToLife> filesystem*
<iustin> i want only read
<HymnToLife> ok
<Eghie_Work> Woei, we have made a samba-ldap PDC setup script :D
<HymnToLife> remember that you can't write on a ntfs partition
<iustin> i know...
<iustin> although there is a project
<HymnToLife> is it in your /etc/fstab file ?
<iustin> yes
<iustin> i type : sudo mount -l
<Shinjan> hi folks
<iustin> or sudo gedit fstab
<HymnToLife> then you certainly have "defaults" a mount options, right ?
<HymnToLife> as*
<iustin> yes
<iustin> i see some default
<HymnToLife> ok
<iustin> let me type again
<HymnToLife> so replace defaults with this :
<Dr_Acemaster> I can't get my wireless connection to get an ip, how do I connect?
<HymnToLife> ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002
<Amaranth> !wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Amaranth> hrm
<floppyears> hi
<Dr_Acemaster> Amaranth I had my wireless card working
<Dr_Acemaster> but now I can't get it to connect
<floppyears> I had to reinstalled windows in my dual boot system
<floppyears> how do I rerun grub so that it occupies the mbr again ?
<HymnToLife> and GRUB disappeared
<tristan> Dr_Acemaster : do you have DHCP enabled and the connnection activated?
<Amaranth> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Dr_Acemaster> tristan how do I activate the connection?
<hmpedersen> Hi..
<floppyears> Amaranth: thanks
<HymnToLife> lmao
<HymnToLife> THAT is a useful bot
<tristan> Dr_Acemaster : system - administration - network
<iustin> what does this mean?: /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<iustin> in fstab
<Amaranth> HymnToLife: You can usually just guess at something and someone has something in there for it.
<Dr_Acemaster> tristan sorry brain fart there for a sec, yet it is active
<hmpedersen> Can ne1 help me with my wlan card? Just spent 2 hours setting it up, and suddenly its gone from the list of adaptors..
<HymnToLife> iustin > this is your root partition
<HymnToLife> better not touch it
<tristan> Dr_Acemaster : did you enable DHCP. Do you have a WEP encryption on your network and if so did you give the WEP key....?
<iustin> aha :)) thanx
<Dr_Acemaster> tristan yes DHCP is enabled, and I did enter the WEP key
<iustin> HymnToLife, you told me to replace all that is in fstab with : ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002 ??
<HymnToLife> no, nooo
<iustin> :)
<HymnToLife> only the "defaults" thing for the ntfs partition you want to mount
<tristan> Dr_acemaster : then I don't know. Is your wireless connection currently the default internet connection?
<iustin> aah i see... at the end of the syntax
<iustin> ok... i`ll give u an example of what i`ve understood
<HymnToLife> iustin > the line for your ntfs partition must look like this
<HymnToLife> /dev/hda1	/media/windows	ntfs	ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002	0	0
<iustin> /dev/hda1       /media/windows ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002
<Dr_Acemaster> tristan I have the other two connections disabled
<iustin> :)
<iustin> ok
<richie> hello
<iustin> i`ll do exactly... and thanks so much!!!
<iustin> really!
<tristan> Dr_Acemaster : then sorry I cannot help you. If you are sure of your wep Key and declred it as hexadecimal, I cannot help
<richie> i have a problem with the free cds
<HymnToLife> you're welcome :)
<rick11> ey
<Dr_Acemaster> tristan ok thanks for the effort :)
<richie> ive must bill 100 dollar
<rick11> robert?
<richie> for the cds
<rick11> Robert?
<richie> this is must high
<rick11> Richard?
<richie> ja
<rick11> oke
<richie> dat ben ik
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rick11> ok
<HymnToLife> 100 bucks for free ds
<richie> jes
<HymnToLife> that's a bit too much :p
<richie> that must i pay
<rick11> Me to
<Zukero> jeenyusnoboarder : grub-install /dev/hdc gives me "Could not find device for /boot : Not found or not a block device"
<hmpedersen> Tristan, think you could help me? Got serious problems with my wlan card..
<richie> is there a admin here?
<HymnToLife> Zukero > exactly the same error I got...
<g47o> firefox 1 .6
<g47o> :s
<tristan> hmpedersen : well I don't know if I can because I had absolutely no trouble with mine....
<Zukero> HymnToLife : did you solve it ?
<richie> we can me help
<Dr_Acemaster> tristan hehe look what I got you into
<HymnToLife> nope
<tristan> Dr_Acemaster : ^^'
<HymnToLife> I worked it around by reinstalling ubuntu
<Red-Sox> does grub work well?
<Zukero> arg
<Zukero> well
<iustin> HymnToLife, when i save and close fstab and restart... everything would be ok?
<Zukero> i was about to do so sooner or later
<HymnToLife> the might be another way  :p
<hmpedersen> Ubuntu accepted my windows drivers for the card,and allowed to to set it up.. then deleted driver with no reason and refuses to reinstall them :(
<HymnToLife> iustin > no need to restart
<Zukero> ok
<HymnToLife> iustin > just run "sudo mount -a"
* Zukero up for a long sysadmin week-end
<tristan> hmpedersen : Ubuntu did not have the correct drivers at the beginning? I didn't had to install any driver for mine
<HymnToLife> Zukero > ask it on the forums, the might be a more clever way to do it
<Teutonius> hola a todos
<Teutonius> estoy intentando poner cedega en mi ubuntu
<Zukero> yeah... i think i'll reinstall it
<Teutonius> alguien lo a echo o sabe d q va el tema?
<rambo3> no habla espanjol
<HymnToLife> TecnoVM64 > english, please
<Zukero> i'll just have to backup under windows instead of ubuntu :)
<hmpedersen> No.. I had to install the windows drivers and the setup utility..
<Teutonius> sorry
<tristan> Teutonius : tienes que ir en el espanol canal : #ubuntu-es
<tristan> Teutonius : or speak english
<TCTCH> Is it possible to see in Nautilus : how many MB that a Folder has??
<frogzoo> right click -> properties
<HymnToLife> frogzoo > that doesn't work
<XiCillin> yes it does
<XiCillin> i just did it
<XiCillin> look at 'contents'
<HymnToLife> I was sue it didn't :/ I never use it anyway :p
<TCTCH> I know frogzoo: that works...but is it possible to see the mb's near the folder name?
<TCTCH> like OSX does
<cliebow_> anyone have a clue why usbsticks now mount read-only??
<mawe> hi all. having a problem with hoary, nautilus and a dual head setup (non xinerama)
<mawe> nautilus crashes when icons get dragged from left to right screen
<mawe> has anyone seen this problem before and knows a solution?
<XiCillin> never seen that before
<mawe> running gnome 2.12.1
<iustin> HymnToLife, :(( when i click on hda5 ... it tells me like everywhen else that i do not have the rights to acces it !
<rambo3> and hardware can handle it
<iustin> *everytime
<HymnToLife> what does the line in your fstab look like ?
<sambagirl> is there any way to have vlc loop infinitely?
<XiCillin> iustin its a windows drive sin't it?
<iustin> one single hard
<iustin> 2 ntfs partitions
<iustin> and ubuntu
<iustin> i would paste here the line
<iustin> dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<iustin> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002 0 0
<iustin> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002 0 0
<iustin> /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<iustin> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<iustin> just like that
<iustin> i work to see them for almost a week
<iustin> (sorry for my english)
<iustin> XiCillin, the lines are good?
<HymnToLife> iustin > you gotta put Tabs between the parameters, not spaces
<iustin> between 002 <tab> 0 <tab> 0 ??
<frogzoo> iustin: lose the 'nls=utf8' & then try 'sudo mount -a'
<HymnToLife> iustin > yes
<HymnToLife> no spaces,just tabs
<iustin> and to remove utf8?
<HymnToLife> between everything
<dookie> hey i'm new to linux and about to start messing with different video configurations. xorg will probably crap out on me a few times, what's the commands to backup the configuration file and and roll back to it?
<iustin> between ro, user, auto ??
<Zukero> HymnToLife : managed to do it
<Zukero> entered Grub console in live session
<HymnToLife>  /dev/hda5       /media/hda5<tab>ntfs<tab>ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002<tab>0<tab>0
<Zukero> called root (hd0,5)
<frogzoo> dookie: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bck
<Zukero> then setup (hd0)
<Zukero> reboot
<Zukero> and everything's ok
<HymnToLife> (also a tab between /dev/hda5 and /media/hda5)
<frogzoo> iustin: also - you might like to add 'uid=100'  - also, are you sure it's = 100, 1000 is more typical
<dookie> that's how you back it up, cool thanks, now when i try to reboot and all i can do is use the command line how do i get back to normal, i usually do a clean install
<HymnToLife> frogzoo > 1000 is the group id
<SantaD1> does anyone own and run ubuntu on an inspiron 6000?
<HymnToLife> dookie > cp /etc/X11/xorg.bak /et/X11/xorg.conf
<frogzoo> iustin: what does 'id' return for you?
<Kyral> SantaD1: I'm on an Inspirion 1100 if that helps any
<SantaD1> hmmm, I dont know how different they are.
<SantaD1> Im wondering how good the screen is
<iustin> what should i type
<SantaD1> because Im debating buying a dell or a computer with brightview screen
<iustin> to retrieve my id
<iustin> ?
<frogzoo> iustin: just 'id'
<iustin> ok
<rambo3> who would buy a dell?
<SantaD1> people.
<iustin>   /dev/hda5       /media/hda5<tab>ntfs<tab>ro,user,auto,gid=100,nls=utf8,umask=002<tab>0<tab>0
<SantaD1> why wouldn't they?
<frogzoo> rambo3: stuff happens
<iustin> sorry not that
<Determinist> dookie, startx would launch GDM and gnome with it, if X has been configured correctly.
<iustin> uid=1000(iustin) gid=1000(iustin) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(iustin)
<iustin> yes ... my uid=1000
<iustin> and gid=1000 also
<frogzoo>   /dev/hda5       /media/hda5<tab>ntfs<tab>ro,user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8,umask=002<tab>0<tab>0
<HymnToLife> my uid is 1000 too but the line I told you works fine
<dj_smilee|work> Ng you about fella?
<Dr_Ace> how does one go about changing wireless connections, ie to a different network
<Dr_Ace> ?
<dookie> lol thanks hymntolife i see it now, gotta get out of copy/paste mode and start learning it all
<iustin> i found that right clicking the icon with the mount point i can select which one to read the partition
<iustin> like doing that with click , not command line
<frogzoo> Dr_Ace you should be able to go back into the network app & reconfigure
<iustin> can i be root for a whole session
<iustin> to work that?
<rambo3> su -s
<Kyral> rambo3: I think sudo -i is better
<frogzoo> iustin: shouldn't be necessary just to read your files
<iustin> but just for this session, right?
<iustin> ok...
<frogzoo> iustin: now try 'sudo mount -a'      and then    ' mount'
<dookie> one more thing, when installing a new video card for windows it was a good idea to go through device manager and disable my onboard video, do i need to do something similar with linux? or can i just follow a howto driver install
<rambo3> yeah just dont forget exit when you are done
<Siph0n> neone have a problem in VLC that when u exit it, the sound still plays? :)
<Kyral> or close the term
<Kyral> Siph0n: for maybe a second or two lol
<frogzoo> dookie: you might run into difficulties if the onboard vid gets detected by default - either disable in bios or disable its driver
<HymnToLife> dookie > better reconfigure xorg BFORE switching your card
<iustin> it looks like that , after mount :
<iustin> /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<iustin> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<iustin> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<iustin> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<iustin> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Siph0n> Kyral, no mine plays for ever.... ne idea why? :)
<iustin> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<iustin> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<HymnToLife> if your xorg.conf says 'ati' and your card is nvidia, it just won't start
<Kyral> Siph0n: nope
<iustin> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<iustin> /dev/hda5 on /media/hda5 type ntfs (rw)
<iustin> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<frogzoo> iustin: pls learn to use pastebin - people share this channel
<iustin> ok ... sorry
<iustin> it won`t happen again :(
<frogzoo> iustin: it looks like your filesystems are mounted - but rw for some strange reason
<HymnToLife> I got it
<frogzoo> iustin: that's 'ro' as in R O - not R zero
<HymnToLife> iustin > run "sudo -a -o remount" when you have the corret fstab
<Roey> hi, anyonere here using Ubuntu on a Dell Poweredge system? I have an 1850 here on which I'd like to use Xen, Vserver, XFS and LVM.  i need to be able to recompile the kernel in order to add support for the SCSI/RAID controller.
<dickmc> I am trying to install XMMS but after installing gcc I get an error that gcc cannot create executables  What do I do now??
<dookie> ok i'll go throught the xorg before switching cards, how do i disable the onboard driver?
<frogzoo> dookie: either in the bios, or change driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HymnToLife> dickmc > sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dickmc> Thanks
<dookie> ok thanks
<SantaD1> 699 for a dell inspiron 6000 Pentium M, 512 ram, cdrw/dvdr, 6 cell battery
<SantaD1> hmmm
<HymnToLife> dookie > or you have a wizard for this, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SantaD1> and reports say it runs ubuntu perfectly
<HymnToLife> too late :p
<rambo3> did anyone install seti@home
<iustin> sudo -a -o remount ... doesn`t woek
<iustin> *work , maybe it is not a correct line
<rambo3> you need umount mount
<rambo3> or there is some app to install for remount
<SantaD1> so no dell fans eh? hehe
<slushpupie> iustin: you want sudo mount -o remount
<sabmann> iustin, use sudo umount -a that will unmount all, and sudo mount -a that will mount all, I've never heard of 'remount'
<slushpupie> remount is an option to the mount command
<sabmann> really? ok, another thing learned
<slushpupie> since you cant unmount root, you use remount to change the mount options for root, if you wish
<iustin> !! aleluia!
<ubotu> iustin: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<rambo3> why use the easy solution , when there is complicated one
<iustin> it worked
<iustin> i can see
<dj_smilee|work> how do i get rsync to move all files in / to a directory in /mnt using the -a and -x flags?
<dj_smilee|work> i get some freaky ass errors
<iustin> thanks to all, now i will restart just to be sure!!
<freelove> my pppoe connection doesn't start at boot time.....any way to fix this?
<freelove> although during pppoeconf i set it to start at boot..
<kbrooks> I don't use a modem, yet on another user account (i dont have this problem) it gives a error while trying to connect to IRC on irssi saying it cant assign requested address
<kbrooks> what gives?
<zool2005> check drivers are being loaded at right time
<kbrooks> "modem" meaning dialup modem
<xiaogil> Is it good english to say "Apart from that..." in a letter ?
<kbrooks> Someone?
<kbrooks> "modem" meaning dialup modem
<kbrooks> I don't use a modem, yet on another user account (i dont have this problem) it gives a error while trying to connect to IRC on irssi saying it cant assign requested address
<kbrooks> "modem" meaning dialup modem
<kbrooks> HELP ME PLEASE
<kbrooks> THIS IS URGENT
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Calm down..
<Demian___> Evening
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Does the other users have permission to access the internet? Check with the users and groups tool
<Fujoor> guys which wm is the lightest one? xfce, fluxbox or icewm?
<Demian___> does anyone here know how to record internet streams like realplayer and such?
<Amaranth> Fujoor: One of those last two.
<kbrooks> Amaranth, on the user privs tab and i dunno
<Fujoor> so xfce is heavier than xfce? fluxbox is nicer than icewm though isnt it?
<ali1234> Demian: you know the annoying URL list you get when you try to save a real clip? feed it to mplayer like this: mplayer -dumpstream -playlist <file.rm>
<Tuntis> Hello people
<Amaranth> kbrooks: The tab with all the checkboxes for things
<Tuntis> I were just apt-getting stuff to my Ubuntu
<Tuntis> Then...
<kbrooks> Amaranth, What do  I have to checkmark
<kbrooks> ?
<Tuntis> In grub, there were two Ubuntu's!
<kbrooks> to give internet access
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Anything internet related on there?
<kbrooks> Tuntis, 2 kernels
<Amaranth> i'm not on linux right now
<amias> i am upgrading from breezy to dapper and have hit an error with apt 'Problem parsing dependency Depends' , anyone got a fix for this ?
<Tuntis> Doesn't sound too good.
<kbrooks> Tuntis, 2 kernels
<Amaranth> Tuntis: It's in case the new kernel is broken.
<kbrooks> both are installed
<Amaranth> Tuntis: So you can switch back to the old one.
<Tuntis> when did I make a new kernel...
<Dr_Willis> Tuntis,   trivial - dont worry about it..
<erUSUL> kbrooks, dial-up?
<jpfarias> hi!
<Dr_Willis> Tuntis,  the updates installed a new one.
<kbrooks> Tuntis, you installed a new kernel
<Tuntis> oh
<kbrooks> erUSUL, i dont use it
<jpfarias> I've setup the vpn stuff on a ubuntu machine
<jpfarias> but when the user connects to it, the default gateway is set to the ip it receives
<jpfarias> and not the default gateway of the server
<jpfarias> how do I configure it to get the correct default gateway?
<Dartan> Does anyone know why my USB drive wouldn't show up in lsusb or in dmesg when I connect it, yet other devices do? (and the USB drive does work on other computers and before I switched to Breezy)
<kbrooks> erUSUL, on cable
<Tuntis> So the new updates made a new kernel?
<ali1234> Dartan: is it USB 1.x or USB 2.0?
<ali1234> and what about your hub?
<Dartan> 1.x, and no hub, right into the computer
<ali1234> okay, but the computer, it is 1.x or 2.0?
<Dartan> computer is 1.x
<Syruss> anyone know how I can make skype use alsa (or change it's audio settings), it's blocking up my soundcard
<ali1234> i ask because, i have a usb 2.0 card, and if i plug usb 2.0 devices into it, they dont work. but if i plug usb 1.0 devices in, they work, and if i put in a (1.0) hub between the usb 2 device and the card, that works also.
<Dr_Willis> Syruss,  theres a ubuntu skype wiki page.. may want to check there.
<Syruss> ali1234: sounds like you don't have the right module loaded
<Syruss> there's ehci, ohci and uhci modules.
<ali1234> Syruss: I have all three usb modules loaded :)
<Syruss> hrmm
<amias> anyone had 'Error occurred while processing libgd2-Joxpm (NewVersion1)'
<Syruss> use dmesg to see what's going on
<amias> its borked my apt
<Dartan> I'll have to check to see if I have those loaded
<Syruss> dmesg | grep -i usb
<ali1234> Syruss: to make skype use alsa, just kill esd or arts if they are running. then it will automatically fall back. look at the console output
<Syruss> ta
<Dartan> when I do that nothing shows up...so, not loading any usb modules??
<Dartan> but my usb joystick works...weird
<Syruss> ali1234: I don't have esd or arts loaded.
<erUSUL> Dartan, do a sudo tail -n 100 /var/log/messages and plug the drive see what's showing up in the log
<ali1234> Syruss: so what is skype using instead of alsa then?
<erUSUL> Syruss, if skype uses alsa it will block the device while playing sounds
<hussam> is this a known bug? OO.o 1.9.129 sometims crashes when I save a .doc file after inserting an image.
<Dartan> well, at work now, so can't plug it in (ssh'd into it at the moment)
<skeld> my HD made an interesting noise and my computer locked.  It's working again after a hard reboot, is there any possibility that im NOT screwed?
<Ng> skeld: you might want to consider backing up important data and installing smartmontools - it can display the SMART information from the drive
<erUSUL> skeld, better check the fs with fsck and make buckups just in case...
<skeld> ok.  suggestion on backup utilities?  i dont have much that needs to be saved.
<northie> you on another drive now, skeld?
<amias> skeld: maybe , but back it up before you do anything else
<Rawplayer> MI
<northie> I'm trying to figure out why my valknut won't save its settings
<northie> where's the config at?
<erUSUL> skeld, just burn a cd-r (or dvd)
<MWettendorff> What does this means?????  (ERROR 1130: Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server)
<Ng> or use the archive manager to make a tarball or rsync the files to another machine - depends how much data you're talking about and what means of storing it you have available
<zandaa> seveas: I still couldn't get xmoto installed, but that's ok
<erUSUL> MWettendorff, i think that the error msg is clear enough there must be a list of allowed servers for mysql and localhos.localdomain is no there
<Necrocide> I got a question, where do I place my downloaded fonts, so I can use them in the "Fonts" application to assign what fonts should be used to eg. desktop?
<testing> Monteiro? Telmo?
<zandaa> hey all, I think Gaim is a little weird
<Dr_Ace> is there a place to add advanced settings for wireless networks, ie channel, mode, etc?
<MWettendorff> erUSUL: crist.. it worked fine last night.. this is realy getting on my nerve..
<Rubin> dr_ace: in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Rubin> dr_ace: though its not very well documented
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin will check that out
<Millenniumgroup> Rubin...from Afternet?
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin do you know if that's what wifi radar uses?
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: check out the command 'iwconfig'
<erUSUL> MWettendorff, i do not know much mysql so i can not help you further
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: most of those same config options can be used in that file i think
<frogzoo> Dr_Acemaster: some people use gtkwifi for this - but it doesn't integrate to the task bar when I tried it
<obiyoda> I recently installed ubuntu onto a toshiba laptop. the trouble is that it is not working with my onboard NIC. It identified the card but will not connect to anything what can I do?
<Rubin> Millenniumgroup: yeah, who are you? :)
<Ng> Necrocide: open a file manager window, then pick Location from the Go menu and type fonts:// - drag the fonts in there
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin cause this connection was working fine a few days, but now it can't pull ip from router
<erUSUL> Necrocide, in ~/.fonts/
<Millenniumgroup> hi :) a small hint xb-sky ;)
<Ng> Necrocide: or you can make a .fonts directory in your home and put them there
<Necrocide> Meeep! :)
<Necrocide> I check
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: ndiswrapper?
<Ng> Necrocide: you may not have permission to put them in fonts://
<skeld> oookay, im backed up.
<Rubin> Millenniumgroup: haha thats funny. howdy :)
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin ? not sure what you mean
<Millenniumgroup> Good Evening, small world eh ;)
<frogzoo> skeld: now install smartmontools & run a short disk test
<Necrocide> Ng, can I root it there?
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: oh, then nevermind. heh
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin I didn't do anything special to get it to work the first time, worked fine right after install
<Dr_Acemaster> but all of sudden quit
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: you tried taking it down and up again?
<Dr_Acemaster> and can't figure it out
<Rubin> iv had that problem myself often
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin you mean deactivating?
<Dr_Acemaster> yes I have
<Rubin> sometimes i even have to unload the module and load it again
<Ng> Necrocide: running nautilus as root is not usually a good idea - do you need them to be available to other local users? if not then ~/.fonts/ will be fine
<MWettendorff> erUSUL: That is oki.. i just have to figure out a way to get past that... maybe a reinstall of the hole ubuntu will do the trick.. it wont be the first time this n00b has to do that...
<Dr_Acemaster> rebooting help after deactivation?
<Rubin> yes, but not neceesary
<skeld> frogzoo: okay, thanks.
<Rubin> just ifdown wlan0; rmmod (whatever your wireless driver module is called)
<Necrocide> Ng, will that enable them in the fonts application so I can assign them to eg. my desktop?
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin I didn't think so, but I've tried everything it seems
<Dr_Acemaster> how do you unload the module?
<Rubin> rmmod modulename
<Rubin> but you have to stop using it first (ifdown wlan0)
<erUSUL> MWettendorff, a reinstall of mysql will be enough i think (after remove --purge)
<Rubin> sorry im a commandline guy :)
<Dr_Acemaster> so module name could be ath0?
<Ng> Necrocide: should do :)
<Rubin> no thats interface name (ifdown ath0)
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin I used to be command line, but haven't used 'em in ages
<Rubin> lsmod to see a list of modules
<ubun-newbie> how do i install a program when i do ls it shows ls
<ubun-newbie> ChangeLog  COPYING  doc  INSTALL  patches  README  samples
<Ng> read INSTALL
<Rubin> ubun-newbie: less INSTALL
<Necrocide> Ng, Hmm, I placed em there, they are marked with a lock. And the premission is set to my user. But they don't appear in the Fonts application?
<Millenniumgroup> >>> ./
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin what might the name of my module be?
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: i dunno.. type lsmod and figure it out :/
<Dr_Acemaster> I did, and I get a list of about 50 things
<Rubin> yeah
<Rubin> what kinda card is it?
<ubun-newbie> IT DID NOT INSTALL
<ubun-newbie> it opened a window
<zandaa> hm...
<Rubin> ubun-newbie: read
<zandaa> anyone know dosbox?
<Dr_Acemaster> dlink airplusG
<Millenniumgroup> type ./install.pl or what ever the extension
<Dr_Acemaster> dwl-g510
<Millenniumgroup> is it a debian package?
<erUSUL> ubun-newbie, what are you trying to install?
<Urthmover> how do I add more resolutions inside "Change Resolution"?
<zandaa> Milleniumgroup, was that question for me?
<Millenniumgroup> zandaa, nah ubuntu-newbie
<Urthmover> "Screen Resolution" I mean
<erUSUL> !tell Urthmover about fixres
<zandaa> ah ok
<Ng> Necrocide: hmm, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto can help :)
<zandaa> !dosbox
<ubotu> zandaa: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Millenniumgroup> Urthmover, edit your xorg.conf or start the x serer
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin wlan?
<zandaa> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Urthmover> ok I'll look for xorg.conf
<Millenniumgroup> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (easiest)
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: theres a module called wlan? that sounds promising
<Necrocide> I check Ng, thanks
<Millenniumgroup> try that first Urthmover
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin yup
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: try that
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin so I remove that, and then reload it?
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: rmmod wlan; modprobe wlan
<Dr_Acemaster> how do I reload it?
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: then ifup ath0
<Dr_Acemaster> k
<Rubin> modprobe loads it
* Urthmover doing it now
<Rubin> one time doing this, my system locked up.. so save any open files :)
<skeld> well, my drive passed the "SMART overall health test" thing...
<sulli> I just installed breezy and my wireless card isn't working, can anyone please give me some tips on trying to get it to work
<Dermot> Hello all!
<Rubin> sulli: what kind?
<zandaa> is Ubuntu debian-compatible?
<Rubin> zandaa: yes and no
<zandaa> rubin, what do you mean by that?
<erUSUL> !tell sulli about wifi
<Ng> zandaa: that it's derived from debian, but you should be careful about trying to install debian packages ;)
<sulli> it is integrated in the emachines laptop, I am pretty sure its broadcom
<Urthmover> with vmware do I need to use framebuffer?
<Dermot> Anyone know what package i need to apply in badger to get rpm support?
<Millenniumgroup> Dermot - alien
<Rubin> zandaa: ubuntu is 'based' on debian. so it uses apt, and .deb packages.. but it has newer versions of most things than debian. so some simple packages work, but most that have dependancies wont work
<zandaa> Ng, so do you know if DOSbox (dos emulator) will work on Ubuntu?
<Dermot> Millenniumgroup, thank you
<erUSUL> sulli, read what ubotu told you
<Ng> zandaa: ubuntu includes dosbox
<erUSUL> Dermot, alien
<snif96ter> Hey wei jemand wie aMule besser ldt?
<Ng> zandaa: it's in universe
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin 'rmmod wlan' returns 'ERROR: Modue wlan is in use by wlan_wep,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<Millenniumgroup> apt-get alien
<Millenniumgroup> np
<erUSUL> !de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Millenniumgroup> RPM sucks :D
<Rubin> zandaa: there are plenty of dos emulators in ubuntu
<zandaa> Ng, really??? I can download it from repository?? cool, gonna do that right now
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: ahh. try rmmod ath_pci
<Ng> zandaa: if you enable the universe repository, yes :)
<Dr_Willis> dosbox is amazing how wellit works
<erUSUL> !tell snif96ter about de
<zandaa> Ng, I've enabled that yesterday
<snif96ter> Hey hab heute Edubuntu geladen voll cooles Programm.
<Rubin> Dr_Willis: and theres no ubuntu package for it?
<Dr_Willis> Rubin,  there was last i looked
<Rubin> ahh. k
<Dr_Willis> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: (A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.63-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<Ng> I just said it's in universe
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin ok that worked, and reloaded w/ modprobe ath_pci
<Dr_Acemaster> now what
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: ifup ath0
<Dermot> Millenniumgroup, probally does but i just wanted to try this gyach enhanced :)
<Dr_Acemaster> that unloaded and reloaded the module?
<lorion> anyone have ubuntu connected to a HDTV?
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: or use the gui to try and connect again
<Dr_Acemaster> and the module is what ath0 uses?
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: yeah. exactly
<zandaa> !Dr_Willis, you run dosbox too on Ubuntu??? if so how can I correctly access my NTFS drive from it?
<Millenniumgroup> Dermot, k :P
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin ok, tryin to understand how this works, teach a man to fish... :)
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: yep hehe
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: basically, at least for me, the wifi drivers have bugs because the mean wifi manuf wont tell anyone how to make good drivers. so they break and get into a bad state.. reloading the module sometimes fixes it..
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: course, could be something else
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin ifup ath0 returns There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.ath0.pid with pid 0
<erUSUL> Dr_Acemaster, delete the file
<Dr_Acemaster> then a a few unknown hardware address errors
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: hmm. when you ran ifdown, you did it as sudo right?
<erUSUL> Dr_Acemaster, sudo rm /var/run/dhclient.ath0.pid and try again
<Rubin> erUSUL: doesnt that mean that dhclient is still running tho?
<Dr_Acemaster> 'sudo ifup ath0' returns ifup: interface ath0 already configured
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: sudo ifdown ath0
<Rubin> then ifup
<Rubin> does it still say it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> Rubin, or it shut down uncleanly and left the lock behaind
<Dr_Acemaster> ok after 'sudo ifdown ath0' and then 'ifup ath0' I get teh same error as before
<Dr_Acemaster> that was sudo the second time as well btw
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: then ifdown it again, and follow erUSUL's advise
<skeld> I'm using reiserfs and fsck won't run.
<erUSUL> skeld, fsck.reiserfs??
<pawdro> how to remove grup and install lilo instead?
<pawdro> grub
<Rubin> pawdro: you can do it in the package manager
<ma_> e
<jono> hi all
<Rubin> pawdro: but be carefull because if theres a problem it wont boot
<tritium> hi jono
<skeld> erUSUL: yeah, fsck called fsck.reiserfs automatically.  it said it can't run because its mounted with write permissions.  i ran fsck as root.
<erUSUL> pawdro, apt-get remove grub && apt-get install lilo
<Ng> is that jo no bacon? ;)
<Dr_Acemaster> pawdro why do you want lilo instead of grub?
<pawdro> thx
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin ok ifdown ath0, then rm that file
<VincentMX> does gdm always listen at the port for XDMCP?
<tritium> VincentMX, only if you set it up to do so
<Rubin> Dr_Acemaster: yep
<Ng> VincentMX: sudo gdmsetup :)
<VincentMX> ok
<erUSUL> VincentMX, depends on conf
<pawdro> Dr_Acemaster: because i dont know how to start linux on new compiled kernel 2.6
<Dr_Acemaster> Rubin so what does rm that file do?
<pawdro> with lilo i have some exp
<Rubin> pawdro:  /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Rubin> pawdro: grub is easier than lilo
<Urthmover> how do I enable the Windows key to do stuff?
<erUSUL> Dr_Acemaster, delete the file
<tritium> pawdro, if you use kernel-package to build a .deb kernel package, it is automatically setup for you
<Urthmover> like windows+R?
<Dr_Acemaster> erUSUL ok did
<Dr_Acemaster> erUSUL now what
<zandaa> OMG!!!
<pawdro> tritium: i compiled on my own
<Urthmover> or making a shortcut to open a console window
<Necrocide> I got a wicked question! How do I add a trashcan on the desktop that changes icon when it's full and when its emtpy, and works with right click "Emtpy trash"? Hehe...
<pawdro> and ive got a problem
<Rubin> pawdro: its better to learn the 'ubuntu/debian way'
<erUSUL> Dr_Acemaster, now try again sudo ifup ath0
<skeld> sorry guys, gotta run.
<tritium> pawdro, you can compile your own with kernel-package too
<pawdro> Rubin: but ordinary way is suitable to all unix'es
<tritium> that's the whole idea
<pawdro> and i wont have a problem in future
<Dr_Acemaster> erUSUL 'sudo ifup ath0' returns Internet Systems.... then sit0: unknown h/w address...
<Rubin> pawdro: ubuntu uses a package system to keep your system orderly. if you work within it, you have good results and will like ubuntu. if you do not, you will have lots of chaos and not like ubuntu, always fighting it like now
<Dr_Acemaster> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255... interval 8....
<pawdro> ok ill do ubuntu way
<pawdro> ;] 
<Dr_Acemaster> No DHCPOFFERS received
<erUSUL> Dr_Acemaster, does ath0 show up in ifconfig -a?
<pawdro> to find out if i make mistakes compiling normally
<tritium> !kernel
<Rubin> pawdro: i dont have a good guide handy, maybe someone else does
<Dr_Acemaster> erUSUL yes
<tritium> pawdro, there is a good wiki page you can follow.  search wiki.ubuntu.com for "kernel"
<pawdro> wiki ive got
<Dermot> can googlemail be collected via thunderbird?
<pawdro> ive got a question
<DrBair> Dermot:  yes
<Rubin> Dermot: yes
<VincentMX> yes it works!
<coz> hello all
<DrBair> Dermot:  theres an option you need to set in gmail to allow pop3 access
<VincentMX> \o/
<erUSUL> Dr_Acemaster, are you sure that your router works fine? it seems that the problem is in the router
<Dermot> Thanks!
<pawdro> what to do if i want to have the latest kernel, and i cant find it in apt-cache search
<pawdro> ?
<trappist> build your own
<Dr_Acemaster> erUSUL that was my thinking, however, I can connect fine in windows
<Dermot> DrBair, yes have that set ok
<Rubin> pawdro: theres a patch that makes any kernel acceptable
<Dr_Acemaster> and worked fine for few days with this same config
<Dr_Acemaster> the only thing I did was install wifi radar
<Ng> pawdro: why do you want the latest? there's not much difference for most people
<Dr_Acemaster> and I think I was trying to change b/w two wireless connections
<Dr_Acemaster> don't recall exactly
<hmpedersen> I am finally running wireless :)
<erUSUL> Dr_Acemaster, i think that i can not help you further sorry
<chrisx1> hey
<chrisx1> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Dr_Acemaster> erUSUL: damn, well thanks for the help
<Rubin> pawdro: the ones in apt are pre-patched, but it is possible to patch a newer one. though its nice to use one others have tested for you
<hmpedersen> But my card will uninstall if i remove the driver cd :( (even though drivers are copied to hdd before install)
<pawdro> i want to  have compiled kernel on my own, and the latest can be
<VincentMX> is it possible to xdmcp remote login from a windows computer?
<Rubin> pawdro: apt-cache search linux-source-2.6
<GranMaestro> Hi there, this one is real easy for he who knows... how do I check if one necessary module is available and only needs o be loaded into the kernel?
<Dermot> breezy for me is a major update on warthog, excellent work if i do say so myself! :)
<Rubin> pawdro: just get the best version thats in there. it installs it in /usr/src
<Rubin> pawdro: the ubuntu way is just a wrapper for the normal way.. except it builds a .deb of the kernel image instad of just haphazardly installing it
<tritium> pawdro, you can use any kernel source package you want with kernel-package, even that latest .tar.gz off of kernel.org
<pawdro> apt-cache search kernel will search for me?
<Rubin> pawdro: i think the are 'linux-source' in ubuntu
<Dermot> hey jgrieves :)
<gimmulF> !ssh
<ubotu> I heard ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<tritium> correct, Rubin
<kalauz> hi ppl! how can i make java 1.5 work with firefox? i read the forums but i cannot find the package in the universe repository... :( please help me!
<jgrieves> Dermot greetings :)
<HymnToLife> !java
<chrisx1> !repos
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<hussam> Can somebody help? Is this a known bug? OO.o 1.9.129 sometims crashes when I save a .doc file after inserting an image into the document.
<pawdro> ive made apt-cache search, and i cant find any latest that 2.6.12, so can i download from kernel.org, and make ubuntu way compiling
<pawdro> ?
<Rubin> pawdro: yeah
<Rubin> pawdro: but, unless you actually know what changed and need it, dont bother
<Jowi> hello all
<Rubin> pawdro: the ones in apt have bug fixes back-ported so they arnt as old as they look
<tritium> pawdro, you didn't search correctly, then
<tritium> !info linux-source-2.6.12
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.12: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-10.24 (breezy), Packaged size: 39499 kB, Installed size: 39632 kB
<pawdro> tritium: apt-cache search linux-source
<myke> hey
<Rubin> pawdro: are you running breezy or warty?
<pawdro> breezy
<Jowi> you can limit your search results for apt-cache search if you add --names-only
<Rubin> its there
<myke> is there a way to get the files from the ubuntu server so if i format i can load the files with out the inet
<myke> ?
<Rubin> myke: you mean the install files?
<Jowi> myke: apt-get --help will give you the option to download if you have a closer look
<pawdro> Rubin: i can only see 2.6.12 kernel but none 2.6.14, any suggestions? or what i dont understand
<myke> ok
<myke> cool
<psusi> can someone remind me how to make a bash for loop to execute a command on foo*?
<Rubin> pawdro: whats in .14 that .12 doesnt have?
<myke> like what about useing synaptic?
<Rubin> pawdro: use .12. its a good kernel. nothing wrong with it
<obsvuugj> anyone knows a good IDE for programming C/C++ ? (but not vim)
<myke> the option that says download and cache fileS?
<psusi> obsvuugj: emacs
<pawdro> ok ill do it
<boyo-mat1> psusi: for i in `ls | grep foo'; do command $i; done    ? or something like that
<Jowi> myke: -d i guess.
<max> How can I change the keyboard language?
<pawdro> so another question, why there isnt .14 kernel?
<guiss> hi, i have a network at the office, some part of it is ethernet, some other part is wireless. I have set up 1 windows machine and 2 ubuntus in the wireless. Every machine can ping each other but the 2 ubuntus in the wireless. Any idea? I am using madwifi driver on 3com ethernet
<Jowi> myke: haven't looked at synaptic :)
<bungle> hi
<chrisx1> 692 upgraded, 313 newly installed, 29 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chrisx1> Need to get 529MB of archives.
<chrisx1> After unpacking 456MB of additional disk space will be used.
<chrisx1> lolz!
<myke> dang
<chrisx1> a long while to wait!
<bungle> whats that to install chrisx1
<Jowi> chrisx1: you're on broadband? make sure you use a local mirror so you don't have to download from accross the atlantic
<chrisx1> i dunno how to change mirrors
<Jowi> chrisx1: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list. mirrors here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Jowi> chrisx1: that can practically double your download speed
<chrisx1> i can cancel the downloads now?
<chrisx1> or not?
<Jowi> chrisx1: you can cancel if you haven't already started the downloads
<chrisx1> i have started
<spdl_afk> bbl
<chrisx1> 177kB/s 41m7s
<spdl> quit
<max> How can I change the keyboard language?
<Jowi> chrisx1: you *can* cancel with ctrl-c but it's up to you if you wish to take the chance.
<Millenniumgroup> the first guy who makes a normal newsgroup client for linux, will get rich :D
<chrisx1> its k
<pawdro> chrisx1: where u have such transfer?
<Millenniumgroup> knzb = horrible buggy, pan = no comment, klibidio = buggy but ok
<chrisx1> its up to 226kb/s
<chrisx1> pawdro, what u mean?
<pawdro> i mean: your house, university, work etc
<pawdro> what bandwitch do you have
<chrisx1> home, 2mb
<pawdro> ok
<chrisx1> i have "limit" of 2gb a day but its no effect atm
<Dermot> anyone recommend a good ftp server for breezy or package already available?
<chrisx1> soon will be 10mb
<chrisx1> ftpd i think
<loufoque> quelqu'un utilise gwenview ici ?
<pawdro> chrisx1: what country?;] 
<chrisx1> pawdro, UK
<Jowi> Dermot: proftpd
<Dermot> Jowi, thanks :)
<Goldfish> 10mb? My cable modem gets up to 600K. Some pipe!
<boyo-mat1> Dermot: I like vsftpd
* Davey should be getting 10Mbit shortly :)
<Jowi> not me loufoque, mais si tu veux parle francaise, va a #ubuntu-fr
<chrisx1> Davey, where u from?
<Davey> chrisx1: I live in FL
<chrisx1> kool
<loufoque> Jowi: I knew there was something weird with everyone speaking english
<Millenniumgroup> 10mb here as well
* Davey huggles Brighthouse
<chrisx1> well atm in uk i think max home speed is 8mb
<loufoque> does anyone use gwenview ? I'm having a problem, it can't see zip files
<loufoque> according to the official home page of gwenview it should be able to
<Davey> $10 more for 10Mbit than 5Mbit is currently costing us :)
<chrisx1> ntl are soon to do speeds of 50 mb(so they say)
<Millenniumgroup> hopefully 100mb soon :)
<Dermot> im on a wireless 1mb down , 256 up
<Jowi> loufoque: yeah, ubuntu's got a few different language groups and the french is ok. #ubuntu-fr if you want support in french, otherwise you just stay here :)
<Dermot> but changing to 2mb down , 2mb up soon
<Davey> chrisx1, it was 2Mbit when I left the UK ;)
<Millenniumgroup> chrisx1, maybe but uk ISP's are way to greedy
<Millenniumgroup> for their own good
<chrisx1> they cahrge 25 for 2mb
<Davey> chrisx1: that people were selling anyhow, the ADSL tecnology had an 8Mbit limit
<chrisx1> thats like $50 US
<Dermot> Millenniumgroup, you think uk is bad, you should see ours in ireland.
<pawdro> i hava academic net ;p
<Millenniumgroup> Dermot. sorry to hear that m8 :/
<pawdro> university
<Davey> chrisx1, I'm British, only been here like 20 months :)
<Millenniumgroup> when I get 100mb I'll dedicate 10mb to your house :D
<Dermot> i pay 50 euro a month for 1mb
<chrisx1> the fact ntl disconnect/drop like every otherday sucks
<Millenniumgroup> Dermot i pay 50 euro a month for 1mb :O :O
<Davey> I found Freeserve was pretty good
<Dermot> thats about 70 us dollars
<Jowi> no way. that's so expensive
<Dermot> up to two years ago we had no broadband options at all
<Dermot> all dialup or real expensive isdn packages
<chrisx1> btw if i like stress or go mad its due to death of my father, R.I.P(just to let ya Know)
<Millenniumgroup> I pay around 25  for 10mb... and that's normally a bit high
<chrisx1> i tend to stress a lot
<Davey> we pay like $45/month for 5Mbit, $55/month for 10Mbit
<Jowi> dsl2 16MB for 30 euro here. are you up in the mountains Dermot?
<marcooo> hello is this the right place to ask about configuring apt on ubuntu?
<Jowi> marcooo: yep
<Dermot> Jowi, in northeast ireland along northern border, not in any mountains
<marcooo> ah ok :)
<chrisx1> apparently ntl 10mb is goin to be 35 - 40
<Ivan> how do i check how much memory fluxbox is using?
<Dermot> people about 20 mins down the road in northern ireland have bigger connections, ntl, bt etc..
<_jason> Ivan, use the top command
<marcooo> i want to use my local repositories rather than the ones ubuntu configured for me
<Ivan> _jason but can i see the totam memory usage
<Ivan> or do i have to sum it up myself
<marcooo> so in sources.list i replaced every instance of the old repo's url with my local one but it still says it cant find them
<Jowi> Dermot: lived in Dublin for awhile, couldn't affort any connection in Ireland. decided i had enough internet at work :)
<chrisx1>  227kB/s 23m53s
<Dermot> Jowi, theres a reason ireland is one of the most expensive countries in europe :)
<_jason> Ivan, press the letter 'f', after in top
<Jowi> marcooo: you need to run "sudo apt-get update" to update your changes
<Dermot> you know its more expensive to live in dublin then new york city?
<marcooo> yeah did that too
<marcooo> or apt-get update as superuser
<marcooo> i think thats the same, right?
<Jowi> Dermot: yeah, came after the euro changeover. the beer went up 30%
<opnsrc> HOw do I get a shell or something that I can type in fsck and scandisk my HD
<opnsrc> Like if there is an error I can do it but how else can I do it manually?
<Jowi> marcooo: correct. maybe your mirrors are bad. have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Dermot> Jowi, everything went up, all prices rounded off to the euro...then it went downhill from there
<marcooo> ok thanks will be back soon :)
<Millenniumgroup> opnsrc, eh? you're using BASH it supports fsck
<Jowi> Dermot: yep, still made nice money though. only payed 20% tax so it was ok anyway :-D
<Dermot> Jowi, if i wanted a 4mb connection here...it would cost me near 170 euro a month
<opnsrc> if I type it in it says Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem
<Jowi> Dermot: you say it's not worth it? ;-)
<Ivan> how do i speed up ubuntu startup? it takes like 5-10 min to boot everything???
<opnsrc> And does anyone know of a way I can configure my menus other than Smeg
<opnsrc> Smeg doesn't work
<opnsrc> IT gives me so many problems
<Dermot> Jowi, not for that price :)
<Millenniumgroup> opnsrc, sorry bud I reallly don't why you can't use it
<psusi> Ivan: are you talking about the livecd or installed on your hard drive?
<user01> any idea how i can figure out how a video file is encoded if there is no extension on it?
<opnsrc> Because the file system is mounted
<opnsrc> I'm booting from the partition
<Ivan> installed on my harddrive
<opnsrc> The partition is mounted
<Bufferfly> Ivan,  get a computer thats faster than a pentium 2
<Millenniumgroup> ah right
<Gerrath> I have a motherboard with the NFOURCE 430 chip set so I'm forced to use the latest nforce driver from nvidia and not the previous version that is in the Ubuntu repository.  Has anyone successfully installed the nvidia nforce driver on Ubuntu?
<Ivan> Bufferfly no other way
<Dermot> ok, time to eat, c ya later guys and gals
<Ivan> i have e pentium crusoe 600mhz
<opnsrc> But like if I get an error I can do it when it boots. Is there like a key, escape, that I can push
<opnsrc> I tried escape
<Millenniumgroup> later dermot
<Gerrath> It compiles fine, loads fine but does not seem to make the nodes in /dev for the audio.
<Bufferfly> Ivan, what speed is your processor, and how much ram do you have
<Jowi> Ivan: that doesn't sound right. i got 65 seconds. compiled my own kernel and is now down to 35 seconds. have a look in the forums for "InitNG"
<opnsrc> During boot that will let me type it in and use it
<Gerrath> example: /dev/dsp
<Millenniumgroup> opnsrc, sorry im kinda out of my league here.. but im sure there's someoen else who could help ya out
<Ivan> Jowi what is initNG
<Millenniumgroup> *someone
<opnsrc> Thanks
<opnsrc> Well I'm lost too, I'm new to linux
<Bufferfly> Ivan,  how much ram do you have
<Ivan> 128
<Jowi> Ivan: initNG is some improved startup scripts. will reduce your boottime. I on a 1ghz 512mb ram.
<kyllen1> I can't download hotway with apt-get
<Bufferfly> ivan, that would be another reason it takes ages, you need more ram
<opnsrc> thanks
<Jowi> !info hotway
<Bufferfly> Ivan, a full gnome install and all the modules ubuntu loads as default u really need a minimum of 256
<Ivan> but i just want to use a system that dosn't need alot of ram
<ubotu> hotway: (pop3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway), section universe/mail, is optional. Version: 1:0.8.2-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 172 kB
<Ivan> i dont use gnome
<Ivan> i use fluxbox
<mahangu> Ivan, use xfce
<samu2> i ran ubuntu with 128 MB for a while
<mahangu> Ivan, great
<marcooo> so Jowi it says the following: The following package archive mirrors are available, for you to mirror from, if you would rather mirror from a downstream mirror than from the master servers at Ubuntu:
<mahangu> even better
<Jowi> kyllen1: as you can see it's in universe
<Ivan> is there anything else i can do to save memory
<Ivan> ??
<marcooo> so if i paste the local url into my sources.list and apt-get update it should work?
<Bufferfly> ivan, then u need to recompile the kernel as its obviously loading alot of modules u wont need or use
<Jowi> Ivan: yeah, don't use gnome
<Ivan> Jowi i dont, i use fluxbox
<Ivan> any thing elese?
<Ivan> else?
<Jowi> !tell marcooo about repositories
<Bufferfly> Ivan, thats the main thing, once u got that down...you should be fine.
<kyllen1> jowi, in apt-cache don't see
<Bufferfly> Ivan,  im not sure why ur running ubuntu if ur not going to take advantage of its gui
<Bufferfly> Ivan,  id of gone with something like debian and installed it package by package
<Ivan> Bufferfly
<Ivan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=initNG
<Jowi> Ivan: yeah, disable all startup progs you don't need. If you don't have any printers you can disable CUPS for example. read the forums, there are quite a bit to read in there.
<Ivan> is that it?
<Millenniumgroup> anyone got a guide on how to install/use INITG?
<Jowi> kyllen1: you need to enable "universe" in your /etc/apt/sources.list. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<stewski> does anyone know how to tell if my ubuntu-desktop is up to date (I upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 a while back)
<Millenniumgroup> my boot takes a few secondsd, but I wanna learn something new :)
<Jowi> Ivan: there is a program called BUM (Boot UP Manager) that can help you with that.
<Ivan> what is initNG???
<Jowi> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<kyllen1> thanks jowi
<Millenniumgroup> INITNG >>> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80423&highlight=initng
<Jowi> Ivan: i already told you. optimised startup/boot scripts
<sambagirl> is anyone using ubuntu in a business setting? for example any medical facilities? using Vista medical software?
<opnsrc> Does anyone know of a way I can edit my menus other than smeg
<opnsrc> ?
<Millenniumgroup> Initng is a full replacement of the old and in many ways deprecated sysvinit tool. It is designed with speed in mind because it does as much as possible asynchronously. In other words: It will boot your unix-system much faster, and give you more control and statistics over your system.
<stewski> according to synaptic I dont have ubuntu desktop installed?
<XiCillin> has anyone experienced their ssytem not shuting down when going to system>logout then shutdown while other apps are running like firefox?
<XiCillin> and the gnome panel becoming unresponsive?
<opnsrc> Is there any programs that can open quickbook files and transfer them to excel files?
<opnsrc> Any free linux programs?
<Jowi> stewski: ubuntu-desktop is a dummy/meta package that can be removed if you have updated or removed some packages. It is safe to have it gone. however, if you need to update your whole system (like a dist-upgrade or hoary->breezy) it is advisable to install it again
<opnsrc> Basically how can I boot out of the GUI in Ubuntu
<opnsrc> I want a command line interface only
<opnsrc> Is there a key I can press during boot
<Kyral> opnsrc: no........
<opnsrc> I can type commands in Grub but that's not what I'm looking for since those only apply to grub commands
<stewski> my desktop still uses xpdf for pdfs will that move me over to the new thing begins with the letter e?
<Kyral> I mean you can disable GDM
<gnu2it2> does quake 3 run on ubnutu ?
<opnsrc> How to do that?
<zandaa> gnu2it2, I see no reason why not
<Kyral> opnsrc: sudo apt-get remove gdm?
<opnsrc> No I don't want to remove it
<Kyral> then I don't know lol
<opnsrc> K thanks
<Kyral> you'd have to take it out of hte boot sequence
<Jowi> opnsrc: alt-f1 to alt-f5 will give you console. if you wish to boot into console instead of gui, "man telinit" and "man runlevel" and "man inittab"
<stewski> sod it Ill load the ubuntu-desktop whats the worst that can happen :-)
<opnsrc> thanks
<opnsrc> you mean from grub right?
<Kyral> opnsrc: no, the bootsequence
<Kyral> opnsrc: GRUB just kickstarts the thing
<opnsrc> menu.lst right?
<Kyral> opnsrc: no..
<Kyral> opnsrc: try using BUM to disable it
<siab9000> Is anybody else having problem with "apt-get update" on the us.archive.ubuntu.com repository?
<Torez04> Erm, hi. Can someone help me?
<siab9000> the universe Packages is not in gzip format and it causes an error
<HymnToLife> certainly
<HymnToLife> what is your problem ?
<opnsrc> thanks
<Kyral> siab9000: remove the us. part from sources.list and try again
<stewski> thats sorted it ah meta package to the rescue cheers Jowi
<siab9000> it happens from my home laptop (fresh install off CD) and my workstation at office
<Torez04> Ubuntu detects my wireless network card in the device manager area thing, but it's not available anywhere else
<siab9000> kyral: ok i try that
<Jowi> stewski: np :)
<Torez04> I need it to share my internet
<zandaa> !splashscreen
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, splashscreen is to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<robotgeek> Torez04: hmm, i can probably help you to get your wireless up. Sharing is not my ball game :)
<opnsrc> I want to run fsck
<siab9000> go for it
<opnsrc> because I get some boot fails upon boot
<boyo-mat1> what does ubuntu use for bootsplash?
<Kyral> opnsrc: You can get to root with Recovery mode
<Kyral> boyo-mat1: USplash
<boyo-mat1> Kyral: thanks
<robotgeek> Torez04: what wireless card do you have?
<Torez04> Realtek RTL8180
<opnsrc> boyo-mat1: USplash
<opnsrc> ?
<opnsrc> Oh n/m
<opnsrc> I thought that was a command
<opnsrc> heh
<opnsrc> thanks
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Torez04 about wireless
<opnsrc> k thanks
<robotgeek> Torez04: is it listed as working on that page?
<Jowi> opnsrc: fsck.ext3 (or which you have) /dev/harddisk_or_partition
<opnsrc> thanks
<opnsrc> doesn't work from a terminal while the OS is running
<Jowi> opnsrc: you might want to add the -v switch
<kbrooks> !rerpos
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kbrooks
<siab9000> Kyral: that works, thank you.
<opnsrc> I do
<kbrooks> !repos
<Torez04> Well it doesn't say it's not working anywhere..
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<opnsrc> for verbose
<kbrooks> brb lunch
<siab9000> quit at the office
<_Audrius_> is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 using ubuntu update manager?
<marcooo> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Jowi> ubotu, tell _Audrius_ about breezyupgrade
<vblanton> anyone know how to get the utility unrar so I can open .rar files?
<Kyral> _Audrius_: you'd have to change /etc/apt/sources.list to use hoary instead of breezy
<Jowi> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: (Unarchiver for .rar files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:0.0.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<Kyral> vblanton: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<ProNoob> i am getting alot of "Dec  9 18:21:07 localhost kernel: [4300107.330000]  eth0: Too much work at interr upt, status=0x3c48080." messages like that since yesterday, and when it happens i get disconnected, i am connected to the internet with pppoe over eth0, any ideas ?
<Jowi> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<vblanton> Jowi Kyral : I tried installing it but for some reason it wont open this .rar file I have...
<Kyral> vblanton: is it one of those multipart rars?
<vblanton> Kyral: I'm not sure
<stewski> cant the standard ubu archieve handler handle rar?
<Jowi> vblanton: if you're using unrar-nonfree it should definetley work
<vblanton> Jowi: unrar-nonfree is not in my adept...?
<Jowi> vblanton: it's in the multiverse repos
<AlexO> hey, Im trying to use my add applications and when it loads up everything is greyed out and I can't click on anything. How do I fix this?
<vblanton> Jowi: is there a place I can read up on what multiverse is?
<Kyral> ubotu tell vblanton about repos
<tristan> AlexO : are talking about smeg?
<AlexO> smeg?
<Kyral> vblanton: our friendly bot should have just PM'd you a link
<zandaa> any dosbox users in here?
<Jowi> yeah vblanton:
<Jowi> !repos
<vblanton> Kyral: ok thanks
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<tristan> AlexO : adding menus and shortcut to your menu bar...
<Jowi> Kyral: you're quicker :)
<Torez04> I just ran lspci, and it doesn't detect my wireless card...
<Kyral> Jowi: because I'm good at this
<stewski> steps back for a moment, this place is amzing you know
<AlexO> no, all I did was try and run it and it won't fully load
<Kyral> Torez04: what kind is it?
<Jowi> haha
<Torez04> RTL8180 as far as I know
<Kyral> Torez04: have you tried NDiswrapper?
<tristan> try in terminal to run it as root by typing sudo smeg
<Torez04> Yep
<joedj> anyone know why KDE beeps when i hold shift for ~5sec?
<Torez04> Device manager sees the wireless card, but nothing else
<Kyral> joedj: no idea I don't run KDE
<Kyral> Torez04: is it a PCI card?
<Torez04> YEs
<nifelseki> i have the same problem with my wireless usb adapter
<robotgeek> Torez04: ig the Device Manager sees it, lspci should see it too
<robotgeek> nifelseki: lsusb | less
<Torez04> it doesn't, it's really wierd..
<stewski> anyone know of a good way of mapping windows+e to nautilus etc?
<Jowi> joedj: no idea, but i can guess that it might be a bell for enabling "sticky-keys" or something. look in your keyboard prefs
<nifelseki> can anyone help me installing my wireless usb adapter..?
<Torez04> Wait..
<Torez04> It's found it..
<AlexO> Does nobody know how I can fix this? : (
<nifelseki> can anyone help me installing my wireless usb adapter..? dlink (dwl-g132)
<tristan> try in terminal to run it as root by typing sudo smeg
<tristan> AlexO : try in terminal to run it as root by typing sudo smeg
<Jowi> nifelseki: i'm not a wireless guy, but have you looked at the wifi wiki docs?
<AlexO> alright
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell nifelseki about wireless
<nifelseki> yeah.. but it got weird while i was trying to install ndiswrapper
<Jowi> ah
<nifelseki> finding it very difficult to install it
<Torez04> alright. Lspci has found my card. What do I do if it doesn't say my device in the list in the wiki?
<robotgeek> nifelseki: uggh, i have no clue with ndiswrapper. sorry
<nifelseki> awwwwww
<Jowi> nifelseki: did you have a look here as well...
<Jowi> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<AlexO> aha! it works, thank you tristan
<robotgeek> Torez04: see that link. WifIHowto :)
<Taa5i> Has anyone had any success using an HP NetRaid with Ubuntu?
<nifelseki> did that.. anyways.. just curious.. i just downloaded the new version of openoffice.. should i remove the openoffice provided by ubuntu or would it automatically update it..?
<Kyral> nifelseki: if its OO2 it will just upgrade
<AlexO> err wait, It brought up a menu editor, what do I do from here?
<kbrooks> Kyral, rephrase that
<tristan> AlexO : OK. You might have trouble after to have you menu updated. I had that trouble also. If you have that problem, see my post here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=538193#post538193
<Kyral> kbrooks: huh?
<Taa5i> The controller for it doesn't even appear in lsscsi --hosts, which is botehrsome.  In debian sarge neitehr that nor the symios one appeared, in Gentoo both appear fine [but other prolems arise] .
<kbrooks> Kyral, what will just upgrade? and what's "it"?
<tristan> AlexO : you edit what you want. Like if you want to add shortcuts in the menu accessories, you can
<kbrooks> Kyral, Your statement is a bit ambiguous
<stewski> any advice on really cool apps I may not know?
<kbrooks> nifelseki, you have to remove the old openoffice before installing the newer one
<Kyral> emacs? Beagle? F-Spot?
<HymnToLife> to do what stewski ?
<_Audrius_> a question regarding mouse. I have configured mouse motion to be more smoothly, but when i'm using touch pad on my notebook, those settings do not affect it. how to configure touch-pad's sensitivity>
<AlexO> err no, that isn't the problem. I know where the add applications is but when I click on it it doesnt fully load, it comes up but everything is greyed out and I can't click on anything
<robotgeek> Kyral: emacs is not a cool app :)
<HymnToLife> emacs stinks
<Kyral> robotgeek: Not here ;P
<HymnToLife> vi rules :p
<Kyral> NO EDITOR WARS!!
<AlexO> would it help if I sent a screenshot and sent it to you?
<tristan> AlexO : you launch it as root?
<stewski> anything HYmnToLife name those obscure utils and Ill check em out
<Kyral> Irssi
<_jason> Kyral, war? it's not even close vim4life :P
<AlexO> how would I go about doing that?
<stewski> prefereably gui based
<ProNoob> i am getting alot of "Dec  9 18:21:07 localhost kernel: [4300107.330000]  eth0: Too much work at interr upt, status=0x3c48080." messages like that since yesterday, and when it happens i get disconnected, i am connected to the internet with pppoe over eth0, any ideas ?
<AlexO> sorry if im being a troble by the way, im just new to this
<Kyral> well, Emacs Vim and Irssi just got shot out of the cannon
<nifelseki> anyways.. just curious.. i just downloaded the new version of openoffice.. should i remove the openoffice provided by ubuntu or would it automatically update it..?
<tristan> AlexO : by typing in terminal "sudo smeg" without quotes
<soundray> _Audrius_, touchpads usually have their own driver. Most are either Synaptics or Alps - that would be the first thing you want to find out.
<AlexO> well I did that it took me to the menu editor, not the add remove applictions
<Jowi> tristan: smeg is the menu editor. AlexO wanted the app installer
<stewski> Whats Irssi?
<kbrooks> AlexO, is it greyed outr when it loads
<Kyral> stewski: Console based IRC Client
<_Audrius_> soundray, ok, but if i simply have just notebook, how should i find out this?
<AlexO> yeah
<Kyral> stewski: Very powerful and loads of scripts
<kbrooks> stewski, a console based irc client
<tristan> OK. I understand
<kbrooks> Alex, No
<kbrooks> smeg, AlexO
<stewski> coolio the other 2 I know term based text eds
<tristan> Sorry but my Ubuntu is in French so sometimes I have mistranslation...
<soundray> _Audrius_, look through the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if the term Synaptics occurs.
<stewski> Vi - Improved takes me back
<Kyral> stewski: If you ask in a Linux channel for "really cool apps" you will most likely find a lot of them console based :D
<AlexO> im in the menu editor now, what do I do from here? I see the add applictions on the list here
<Torez04> I get an Operation Not Permitted when trying to modprobe ndiswrapper
<stewski> yeah I know Kyral
<kbrooks> AlexO, when you startup smeg, is it greyed out (the gui)?
<Kyral> Torez04: sudo it
<Jowi> Torez04: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<DelTree> hi...
<stewski> and dont get me wrong Vi sure needed Improving and Vim a fine job at that
<kbrooks> AlexO, yes or no please
<tristan> AlexO : do you want to install new applications?
<AlexO> not when i use smeg, only when I try and use add aplications
<AlexO> yes : P
<Kyral> stewski: Lets keep the Editor Wars out of here lol
<stewski> lol
<Torez04> Yeah, I thought about Sudoing it. I don't understand Linux though, lol
<_Audrius_> soundray, bingo... I fount synaptics :) What next steps should i take to configure it?
<Kyral> stewski: Beagle is awesome
<tristan> kbrooks : shall he go to Synaptic o install the apps...
<kbrooks> Torez04, correction: you don't understand ubuntu
<Jowi> Torez04: whenever you need to modify system files, sudo is needed
<stewski> best yeah is top
<DelTree> how is the file install/powerpc/vmlinux of the cdrom produced ?
<Kyral> stewski: if you know what Spotlight is on Mac, you know what Beagle is
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Torez04 about sudo
<soundray> _Audrius_, I think you can install an application called tpconfig.
<Torez04> XD. Correction: I don't understand Linux OR Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Kyral> DelTree: compiled on a PowerPC machine :P
<kbrooks> Torez04, some linux distributions don't use sudo
<Torez04> I'm 110% new to all this stuff..
<kbrooks> by default
<kbrooks> Torez04, anyway, welcome to ubuntu
<Kyral> stewski: VLC owns :D
<HymnToLife> but the Ubuntu build doesn't
<tristan> AlexO : then you should use synaptic
<_Audrius_> soundray, thanks
<AlexO> where is that at?
<HymnToLife> it can't play MKV files, I had to recompile it all
<DelTree> Kyral: I know that... but linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb is not enough... where's the di version ???
<soundray> _Audrius_, does that work for you?
<kbrooks> Torez04, hmm let me give me a example to show how ubuntu could be used. you can install new software
<Kyral> HymnToLife: You have to install libmatroksa :P
<Kyral> !info libmatroska
<Urthmover> howq do I enable the logo key?
<kbrooks> Torez04, system > adminstration > synaptic. now ... a dialog box pops up
<_Audrius_> i'm working on it
<HymnToLife> haha nice one, of course I did
<Kyral> Urthmover: you mean the Windows Key
<Kyral> HymnToLife: Hmm, worked for me....
<Urthmover> lol
<_Audrius_> soundray, i'm working on this
<Urthmover> yeah
<Urthmover> I try not to use that bad word whenever possible
<HymnToLife> but it still wouldn't read them, I recompiled it and it worked
<stewski> beagle yeah I compiled it, its more than a bit heavy at the moment though?
<Kyral> Urthmover: It is referred to as "Super_L/R" in shortcuts
<XiCillin> hello, i have freebsd 5.4 install on /dev/hda4 on my 1 and only hd. I"m trying to edit menu.lst so i can boot to it. i have (hd0,3,a) for 'root'. would the 3 be a 4 for hda4?
<soundray> _Audrius_, okay, take your time, hope it works. Off again...
<kbrooks> Torez04, and you type in a password you associated with your account when you installed ubuntu
<Urthmover> ok...so where's shortcuts?
<Urthmover> I'm new man sry
<stewski> I cant settle on one movie player none seem to play everyhting exactly as I want
<Kyral> stewski: you don't have to compile it
<DelTree> how the hell can I patch that kernel and make a new CD image ??
<AlexO> where is synaptic at?
<Kyral> Urthmover: Keyboard shortcuts. I think its in Preferences
<vectoralpha|away> stewski: mplayer?
<Torez04> I know Synaptic pretty much. It's installing from GZs I really suck at.
<kbrooks> Torez04, press enter
<HymnToLife> stewski > VLC does for me
<stewski> yeah got mplayer
<stewski> and VLC
<tristan> AlexO : type in terminal sudo synaptic
<kbrooks> Torez04, ah ok
<Urthmover> System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<Kyral> Torez04: 99% of the itme you shouldn't have to do from tarballs
<Kyral> and I have to go to class lol
<stewski> theres no way to monkey with the aspect output in either
<vectoralpha> stewski: i never really liked vlc, mplayer is the way to go
<stewski> but theyre both very good
<HymnToLife> mplayer stinks if you have a widesreen monitor
<kbrooks> Torez04, define the fact that you are a 100% newbie please
<tristan> AlexO : else go to System - Administration - Synaptic
* Urthmover looking in preferences
<Jowi> Urthmover: gnome-keyboard-properties. look at "layout options" and "Alt/Win key behaviour"
<AlexO> alittle off topic but is the sudo command used to run things in the terminal?
<hmpedersen> Does anyone know how to register a protocol for use when clicking links? (and how to choose which program to open the link in)
<AlexO> ok
<stewski> I had to compile mplayer too
<Torez04> Lol, 99% of the time I've spent using Ubuntu, I've done nothing BUT install from gz >.<
<vectoralpha> stewski: i'm actually compiling it right now
<tristan> AlexO : no sudo is to get super user privilege
<Kyral> AlexO: sudo is used to execute commands that need Root
<kbrooks> Torez04, dont pm me
<kbrooks> talk here
<stewski> and when I installed beagle you had to compile best I think although it was a while back
<Torez04> Define it? It's been about 3 days since the first time I EVER saw anything to do with Linux in my entire life..
<Kyral> AlexO: you can run anything with it
<Kyral> kbrooks: stop hassling the kid lol
<Jowi> Torez04: i hope you like it :)
<AlexO> oh alright
<kbrooks> Kyral, i'm a kid too
<HymnToLife> lmao
<kbrooks> 14
<Torez04> So far, I'm impressed, but really confused..
<AlexO> ok synaptic came up with an error
<tristan> AlexO : which is...?
<AlexO> E: Type 'eb-src' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kyral> kbrooks: I meant kid as in level of Linux Knowledge
<fredi> kann von euch jemand deutsch?
<AlexO> : The list of sources could not be read.
<AlexO> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<Kyral> and I really have to go
<chrisx1> Jowi, Fetched 529MB in 41m4s (215kB/s)
<chrisx1> lolz
<stewski> also I cant get 5.1 surround
<kbrooks> Kyral, so go
<HymnToLife> Alex > seemsyou forgot a "d" in your soures.list on line 37
<tristan> AlexO : did you changed your repository?
<Jowi> Torez04: it take some rethinking since it is a different way to do things.
<stewski> on my nforce 2 setup
<Jowi> chrisx1: not bad ;)
<AlexO> nope, but I clicked ok on the error and its working now : P
<chrisx1> lolz yah pretty good eh
<stewski> that said ubuntu has plenty of tricks up its sleeve
<vblanton> Torez04: but once you've got the hang of it, ya can't go back ;)
<HymnToLife> agreed
<Urthmover> yeah got it...thanks
<tristan> AlexO : then you will have a repository that won't be working? Anyway, now you can look for the apps you want to install. It is very easy and will do everything for you
<Torez04> I just wish it was more compatible. Ubuntu with compatability would be pretty much like two turtles strapped back-to-back, each carrying a gun; unstoppable...
<Torez04> If they understood how to use a gun that is...
<Torez04> But anyway, you get my point..
<vblanton> turtles...
<Urthmover> now if I can just get NSV to play......what is the command to figure out the package names in apt-get?
<vectoralpha> stewski: have you tried the command to modify aspect ratio for mplayer..., ex mplayer -monitoraspect 4:3
<Urthmover> apt-get search doesn't seem to work/exists on mine
<GranMaestro> hi is there anybody here running wifi with airport on breezy-ppc?
<stewski> ah vector I run a 24" widescreen at 1920X1200
<vblanton> Torez04: there is software available to run windows software on linux. Some of it is free, some of it costs money. you should look into "wine" if your ever interested http://www.winehq.com <-- I think
<Jowi> Urthmover: "apt-cache search --names-only mysearchword"
<AlexO> so do I need to fix this repository thing? or will it even matter?
<stewski> and in power dvd you can choose the output of aspect of your video
<stewski> pan and scan
<zandaa> can anyone help me installing the flash plugin for firefox?
<stewski> original
<Torez04> I heard wine mentioned once, hm.. will look into that some time..
<chrisx1> Jowi, is this ok : perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:        LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en",        LC_ALL = (unset),        LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"    are supported and installed on your system. perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Urthmover> once again thanks jowi
<stewski> 1.618 what ever
<tristan> AlexO : well it would be better.
<stewski> 2.35:1
<vectoralpha> stewski mplayer -monitoraspect 8:5
<HymnToLife> Alex0 > it will matter if you want to install software from that particulary repo
<vblanton> Torez04: currently, the only thing I run on wine is eMule.. the p2p filesharing program
<AlexO> how would I go about fixing it? should I reinstall ubuntu?
<sylvain_> i just install ubuntu and i like pretty much, but somebody can help me with root passwd
<Ng> vblanton: why not run amule natively? :)
<stewski> ah an option not available through gui but on the command line I see
<vectoralpha> stewski, when talking to me please type my handle so that i can see you are talking to me
<Torez04> Right, wireless is being detected perfectly now, woot. Is there a howto on sharing internet over a wifi connection? As in, like, recieving internet in on a wired connection, then broadcasting out on the wireless?
<HymnToLife> AlexO > no way
<vblanton> Ng: amule doesn't have support for Kad yet, and it's become very importan
<Jowi> chrisx1: only a warning. nothing fatal.
<stewski> soz and thanks vectoralpha
<tristan> AlexO : not at all. Use pastebin to paste your source.list
<HymnToLife> just run this : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> vblanton: ah, I havent used edonkey for a while, but I was using mldonkey anyway ;)
<vectoralpha> stewski if you always want it at that ratio, just make a shell script that'll do it for you
<vblanton> Ng: without Kad you get half the sources..
<vectoralpha> stewski, let me know if that option works okay though, i am rather curious
<vblanton> Torez04: have fun, im outa here.
<Torez04> See yas
<Urthmover> what is the name for the w32codecs?
<Urthmover> I can't seem to find it in apt-cache
<stewski> well its dependant on the source vectoralpha o it would be a good candidate for a gui option
<vectoralpha> stewski i do agree
<pawdro> what make-kpkg clean do?
<AlexO> ok im in the sources list
<AlexO> what do I do from here?
<stewski> but ta for the commandline option name vectoralpha
<sylvain_> somebody want help me for root password
<vectoralpha> stewski, no problem, let me know how it works for you, and..., how long did it take you to compile?
<Ng> sylvain_: see the RootSudo page in the ubuntu wiki
<stewski> anyone know if you can run your whole gnome session as root?
<tristan> AlexO : go to line 37 and see if there is somthing different from the other lines.
<Ng> stewski: if you log in as root
<Urthmover> sylvain_, sudo passwd root
<sylvain_> tank you
<obscurite> Hey when I 'apt-get install open-ssh' it keeps prompting me to insert the breezy cd. Any ideas?
<stewski> oh vectoralpha ages it took longer than the bloody linux kernel
<Ng> stewski: so you'd need to enable a root password to be able to do it
<obscurite> openssh-server, rather
<Siph0n> neone have issues where if u play a dvd in VLC, and close VLC, the sound still plays?
<vectoralpha> stewski, joy, i recompiled my kernel three times yesterday
<tristan> AlexO : it should be something that is illogical compared to other line. Not different like the universe is changed by multiverse... There should only a slight difference
<stewski> Ng well I dont want to log in as root exactly, Is it possible to keep my session but with root privaledges
<bur[n] er> stewski: sudo
<HymnToLife> Siph0n > which audio output engine do you use ?
<AlexO> am I in the right place? im in sources.list (/etc/apt) - gedit
<Ng> stewski: you could copy your home directory into /root/ maybe, but generally that'd be quite a manual and painful process, why do ou want to?
<obscurite> Anyone have any idea why apt-get would be prompting me to insert a cdrom to install openssh-server on Breezy?
<vectoralpha> stewski, what are you trying to do as root?, why would you want them full in your session
<Ng> obscurite: you need to set up some internet apt sources
<stewski> no bur[n] er Im after a way to use my sesion (probably mostly nautilus) as root
<bur[n] er> obscurite: and remove the cd rom line in sources
<stewski> I currently sudo nautlius
<obscurite> Ng - oh, is there just no source for that one package?
<Jowi> obscurite: you can comment out the cdrom in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zandaa> WHY???
<obscurite> Ng - first package I couldn't find in my sources so far :)
<bur[n] er> stewski: and what's wrong with that? :)
<tristan> AlexO : copy your source.list text. Go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste it and tell me when it's done
<obscurite> burner, Jowi, thanks
<Ng> obscurite: comment out the cdrom one and enable universe/multiverse and you should be fine :)
<obscurite> Ng, gotcha
<stewski> well it runs an ugly root preferenced version of nautlius
<Jowi> obscurite: don't forget to "sudo apt-get update" afterwards
<bur[n] er> for the record, universe/multiverse isn't "free" persay
<vectoralpha> stewski: why do you want to run that as root?
<bur[n] er> stewski: sudo gnome-theme-manager
<Ng> bur[n] er: plenty of it is
<Ng> bur[n] er: like, much of universe is
<AlexO> ok I sent it
<Jowi> stewski: no need to run the theme-manager as root
<bur[n] er> Ng: let me rephrase... universe/multiverse isn't completely free :)
<stewski> becuase Im moving files that needs root access vectoralpha
<stewski> and guys can I tell you a joke
<bur[n] er> Jowi: how would you put different icons on a root nautilus?
<obscurite> I'm all set, thanks for the sources.list help
<stewski> I went to the doctor and said doctor doctor it hurts when I lift my left arm he said "dont lift your left arm" :-)
<gobfrey> can someone helpme with a CD that won't mount?
<Jowi> bur[n] er: no idea, not using gnome or nautilus. Rox-Filer is so much quicker
<chrisx1> haha. not funny ya know:P
<vectoralpha> stewski: you do that on a regular enough basis to want an easier way...?, i would just do it all through console, but that is just me
<sladen> gobfrey: what doesn't work?
<zandaa> is there a flash-plugin installer which works on 64-bit systems?
<bur[n] er> nautilus is so much more featureful than rox though
<tristan> AlexO : ok. On line 37 there is eb-src. It should be deb-src
<tristan> AlexO : After, everything will be OK
<stewski> well vectoralpha there is a lot to be said for slowing down root file access/moves and making yourself think without a gui tis true
<AlexO> alright i'll try it : D
<Jowi> chrisx1: i went to the doctor in ireland and said i was feeling ill, feverish. doctor told me to "drink lots of fluids - like sprite or cola" : no joke :-/
<AlexO> yay
<AlexO> thank you tristan!
<gobfrey> sladen Other CDs mount OK, but this one doesn't.  It works OK in my dad's windows machine.  In the Disks Manager, when I click on 'enable' I get this message: Couldn't find "/tmp/disks-conf-hda".
<Eggplant> Hello all
<chrisx1> lmfao
<chrisx1> doctors suck
<tristan> AlexO : you were able to save the file?
<bur[n] er> stewski: sudo apt-get install tango-icon-theme ;)  that's how I make nautilus look pretty
<AlexO> yeah, and the add applictions works fine now :D
<stewski> lol cheers bur[n] er
<gobfrey> sladen:  when I say mount I mean appear on the desktop and in the file browser
<sladen> gobfrey: interesting.
<tristan> AlexO : so you're done and I'm done
<stewski> catch u guys later have a good eve/day
<AlexO> yep, thanks again
<tristan> I going back home. See you
<chrisx1> Jowi, my dad asked for a doctor to come see him cos hes disabled n cant get out + it was cold they said no theres ppl worse than you at this moment 3 days later he died in hospital
<sladen> gobfrey: does it mount or give you an error message from the commandline?
<obscurite> Anyone know of a network config tool that works well in breezy that supports WPA setup? the default tool only does WEP sadly.
<chrisx1> no joke there
<concept10> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<gobfrey> sladen how do I mount it from the command line?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tristan> AlexO : btw : are you an english canadian speaker or french canadian speaker?
<Jowi> chrisx1: that's sad man
<sladen> obscurite: WPA requires faffing and certain combination of hardware at the moment
<AlexO> english
<chrisx1> Jowi, i coulda slapped them stupid
<AlexO> why do you ask?
<sladen> gobfrey: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda /mnt
<concept10> I guess firefox 1.5 is not avail for breezy in the repos?
<chrisx1> Jowi, im only 15 he could of been better if they had come out
<bur[n] er> concept10: nope
<obscurite> sladen: okay, so it's al inux issue and not a crappy config tool issue?
<bur[n] er> concept10: possibly backports?
<sladen> concept10: no
<gobfrey> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<Seveas> concept10, of course not
* Jowi need to eat
<chrisx1> Jowi, me to:P
<bur[n] er> gobfrey: /dev/hda == your hard drive
<tristan> AlexO : OK. Just one ittle thing to end. When speaking specifically to someone you should ask his name in thr sentence. That way it apperas in red on his screen. It is easier to follow up that way.
<concept10> Ive ben running it for months , but I want to uninstall 1.07
<chrisx1> Jowi, stil installing like the 600+ packages
<tristan> AlexO : because I am French so I was wondering.
<Eggplant> Is this the place to get help for the live cd or does that have its own channel?
* bur[n] er begs to differ with tristan on the "red" highlight, but agrees with using the name
<sladen> obscurite: WPA is an utter pain with Linux at the moment.  Search for 'wpa' on the wiki for some pointers
<AlexO> tristan : like this?
<Jowi> chrisx1: yep, that will take a while.
<chrisx1> is the forefox 1.5 avalible for ubuntu yet?
<obscurite> sladen: thanks
<tristan> AlexO : yes. I see the sentence in red that way
<chrisx1> *Fire
<Jowi> bbl all :)
<chrisx1> Cya Jowi
<tristan> AlexO : see this is red for you
<tristan> And not this
<Seveas> chrisx1, only in dapper, probably never in breezy
<gobfrey> burner: hda is my CDROM
<chrisx1> owk
<chrisx1> *ok*
<bur[n] er> gobfrey: u sure?  absolutely sure?
<AlexO> tristan : ok i'll remeber that next time I need help, thanks again
<gobfrey> my HDs are sda
<zandaa> where's the firefox plugin directory?
<chrisx1> !windows
<ubotu> [windows]  unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<tristan> Bye girls and boys
<bur[n] er> gobfrey: aww... sata hard drives?
<Siph0n> HymnToLife, im not sure, how do i find out?
<gobfrey> burner: I'm looking at it in the disks manager
<chrisx1> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<concept10> Seveas, are you running on dapper?
<gobfrey> burner yes, sata drives
<chrisx1> is dapper avalible on cd yet?
<bur[n] er> gobfrey: i am not sure what to do then... i'm sorry  "sudo mount /dev/hda /media/hda" ??
<bur[n] er> chrisx1: no
* bur[n] er is running dapper
<chrisx1> bur[n] er, its not released yet?
<bur[n] er> chrisx1: not for about 5 months
<gobfrey> I think there's a problem with the CD and windows is more forgiving than ubuntu perhaps...
<chrisx1> how come u got it bur[n] er :o
<bur[n] er> gobfrey: possibly
<gobfrey> burner: is there a more forgiving way to mount a CD?
<bur[n] er> chrisx1: i am using the dapper repositories... i wouldn't suggest it... it's bound to break things until it's released in 5 months
<zandaa> where's the firefox plugin directory?
<chrisx1> k
<concept10> chrisx1, apt - but dont install without knowing what might happen
<bur[n] er> zandaa: .mozilla/plugins
<chrisx1> im still installing 5.10
<chrisx1> :P
<tritium> zandaa, dpkg -L <packagename> will list the files in a package
<russell__> Can someone help. I have a wireless usb dongle, I have it working but everytime I restart I have to modprobe again for it to mount. Anyone have any suggestions?
<tritium> russell__, add the module name to /etc/modules
<bur[n] er> russell__: technically modprobe isn't "mounting" but what i would do is add that module to /etc/modules
<zandaa> bur[n] er, where can I find these in the structure?
<bur[n] er> zandaa: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<russell__> ok thanks I will give that a try.
<chrisx1> closin xchat till its finished
<chrisx1> cya ppl
<tck_> hey peeps
<tck_> the Terminal Server Client that comes with ubnutu by default
<tck_> how does one enable the 'ICA' option
<tck_> i see RDP and VNC
<zandaa> bur[n] er, I must be retarted, but there's no such directories
<vectoralpha> tck_: ica?
<Firecracker> Hi guys, small issue, I just installed Breezy but  my 3d card does not work and I have installed the fglrx driver in synaptic :( any ideas?
<tck_> citrix
<vectoralpha> Firecracker: how new is the card?
<Firecracker> vectoralpha, its a 9200
<russell__> How do I edit the module?  I am a noob so be easy.
<Firecracker> its worked before, but this time its not
<vectoralpha> Firecracker: any errors from X?
<czr_> I must say, I'm pretty impressed with the upgrade from .04 to .10
<czr_> even my root on LVM survived quite nicely :-)
<Firecracker> hmm, dont know, but fgl_glxgears  gives me X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<czr_> does anyone know which package contains the online ext2-resizing tool?
<Firecracker> vectoralpha, does the xorg file need to have fglrx in it, at the moment its got ATI
<vectoralpha> Firecracker: yes, it does need fglrx in it
<HymnToLife> if you want to use the fglrx drivers, it's better to have it, yes
<russell__> The directions I am following here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zd1211wifi
<vectoralpha> Firecracker:  try running fglrxconfig in console
<Firecracker> vectoralpha, I thought the deb installed changed that automaticly as I have never needed to do it manually on ubuntu, debian and other distros yes
<tritium> !tell Firecracker about ati
<Firecracker> tritium, ok ill try that and restart and come back and let ya know
<tritium> ok
<russell__> states that I need to add a line break to zd1211 any ideas on how to add the line break?
<QRZ> russell__:  Edit the module?  No, just add it to your /etc/modules file with, "echo 'module_name' >> /etc/modules" or you can open up /etc/modules in a text editor and add it that way.  Either way will accomplish the same thing.  :-)
<russell__> Thanks
<LoPMX> FUCK UBUNTU! (joking)
<FireCracker> tritium, Hey there, it worked, thanks for the heads up
<learnfromscratch> how do i config make to report only errors ?
<anatole> hi, i have a strange problem with my new comp
<anatole> my ubuntu can't see the cdrom drives... nothing in /dev
<anatole> and the livecd says that no cdrom drives can be found
<Mabus06> live cd says no cdrom drives can be found? that sounds rather screwy
<anatole> yep... funny
<Russel-Athletic_> one question: is the ubuntu distributed version of alsa capable of using jackplug out of the box?
<Mabus06> you'd think if that were the case you'd have a hard time even getting that error message
<Mabus06> But not to give you false hope, anatole... no idea
<AlexO> I just removed my bottem panal by mistake, how do I get it back?
<smo> I don't think there's any magic 'undo' function, but you can create a new one by right-clicking the top panel .. you'll have to drag it into place and populate it yourself tho
<sladen> AlexO: was the a big question box saying ''are you sure?''
<sladen> AlexO: if not, can you file it as a bug/suggestion thatthere really ought to be
<AlexO> ok i figured it out, nevermind : P
<slashx1896> Hey all
<disposable_mike> hey slash
<slashx1896> HEy
<slashx1896> can u play
<slashx1896> Halo 1 on ubuntu?
<slashx1896> if i install it
<disposable_mike> not unless it's under VMWare or a similar emulation environment, somethign that I would highly not recommended
<disposable_mike> as far as i know, there's not a native linux version
<slashx1896> :\
<slashx1896> i need to dual boot..
<Zen> Help--Need to install the gcc package using version 3.4 instead of 4.0
<slashx1896> that means i have to go lookin for my windows CD
<slashx1896> :\
<kentoq> Evenings.
<kentoq> Is there anyone available to help me with mounting maybe.? :D
<jgrieves> Zen sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<ernstp> It could work in wine which is not an emulation environment. if you have an nvidia card at least
<jgrieves> then export CC=gcc-3.4 before compiling
<ernstp> slashx1896: that was to you btw
<jgrieves> Zen then export CC=gcc-3.4 before compiling
<Zen> jgrieves, how?
<oga> what graphic server(err. something like that) is used in ubuntu? Xorg?
<jgrieves> Zen you are compiling correct?
<slashx1896> ernstp: i have nvidia
<Zen> jgrieves, I need to compile a video driver--requires gcc 3.4 since kernel was made with 3.4
<slashx1896> card
<jgrieves> Zen you have already gotten build-essential?
<jgrieves> oga Xorg
<Zen> jgrieves, no--will do so
<slashx1896> ernstp: well i remember having it when i was on xp.. do i still have it that i installed ubntu?
<oga> jgrieves, okay. what is used in freebsd?
<disposable_mike> slashnx1896: your nvidia card?
<jgrieves> orga X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
<jgrieves> 
<Zen> jgrieves, I do now.
<slashx1896> i remember downloading something for nvidia i dunno if i lost it
<jgrieves> Zen sudo apt-get gcc-3.4
<Zen> jgrieves, I've got it already
<jgrieves> orga search freebsd
<disposable_mike> i think jgrieves is asking if you have an nvidia video card
<kandoora_> what's the difference between linux and BSD
<jgrieves> Zen in terminal navigate to source
<slashx1896> i think i do..
<disposable_mike> that was meant for slash
<Zen> jgrieves, where is it stored
<slashx1896> how do i find out :P i dont remember
<ernstp> slashx1896: did you have halo on xp? but installed linux now?
<jgrieves> Zen where did oy udownload thesource
<slashx1896> no
<slashx1896> and when i installed linux, i detled my windows xp parittion
<Zen> jgrieves, It is a .run file that does it automatically (source is compressed in the .run)
<jgrieves> Zen in terminal type "export CC=gcc-3.4
<ernstp> slashx1896: ok. but you have an Nvidia card in you box?
<slashx1896> ernstp: i think how do i check if i do? w/o opening anything
<skierkegaard> can anyone help me with rhythmbox?
<aonicc> does anyone have experience with x server problems?
<ernstp> slashx1896: w/o opening anything? huh?
<slashx1896> my box
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> like is there somewhere i can go where it tells me info on my video card and stuff
<Zen> jgrieves, I should be good to go then?
<ernstp> skierkegaard: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse if you have multiverse enabled
<skierkegaard> is it enabled by default?
<ernstp> skierkegaard: ...is probably the answer to you troubles
<ernstp> slashx1896: yeah, lot's of places
<jgrieves> Zen try to run it
<slashx1896> how
<jgrieves> ok
<ernstp> slashx1896: open a terminal and run lspci for example
<slashx1896> im pritty sure i have nvidia but i wanna double chck,
<slashx1896> i dont se anything about video
<ernstp> skierkegaard: nope, it's not. it contains stuff ubuntu can't redistribute by default (license issues)
<skierkegaard> oh
<ernstp> slashx1896: Display controller?
<slashx1896> ernstp: nope,
<ernstp> skierkegaard: like mp3 codecs. guessing that's what you have trouble with?
<skierkegaard> i get "unable to lock the administration directory"
<skierkegaard> when i run your command
<ernstp> slashx1896: VGA ... ?
<slashx1896> ya
<ernstp> skierkegaard: ah, right. type that again but with sudo first
<slashx1896> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 420 0]  (rev a3)
<skierkegaard> i have trouble with internet streams
<slashx1896> so yeah ido
<skierkegaard> .pls files
<ernstp> skierkegaard: or start synaptic, that's much easier
<skierkegaard> its listed in the synaptic?
<ernstp> skierkegaard: can you play mp3's?
<ernstp> skierkegaard: yeah, everything's there
<skierkegaard> i guess i have not tried
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> what's the command for debian to ubtuntu?
<smo> Is there any way to convert an openoffice document to doc/rtf/html/txt without X?
<Belutz> how to play .3gp files on linux?
<ernstp> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: what does that mean?
<ernstp> Belutz: try totem-xine
<jgrieves> changing sources.list to breezy
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> debian to ubutnu, there is a command to switch to ubuntu with a debina install
<jgrieves> but this is not recommended
<Belutz> ernstp, ok, thanks
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> debian*
<smo> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: I believe there's something in the release notes for warty, converting debian woody to ubuntu warty.  I'm not sure it's been tried/tested/recommended with any later releases
<jgrieves> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz there is documentation on it
<jgrieves> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<ernstp> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: there's no such command.
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> yes, they told me yesterday
<ernstp> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: you could do it if you're good. but it's not a single command
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> in this channel
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> it was 1 command
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> apt-get somehting
<ernstp> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: cool. tell me if you find out.
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> sure thing
<jgrieves> ernstp i have seen people recommend changign sources.list
<jgrieves> ernstp not sure how well it turned out :)
<rudiz> try googling it
<ernstp> jgrieves: should work if you haven't got too much installed... and know how to solve conflicts with apt
<Niomi> how do i restart/reload the synaptics touchpad driver from CLI?
<jgrieves> ernstp yes
<skierkegaard> ernstp, im not finding anything on rhythmbox in synaptic
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i have the changes need for source.list
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i just need the command, lol
<jgrieves> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz apt-get update
<jgrieves> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz apt-get dist-upgrade
<jgrieves> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz pray
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> that's it
<jgrieves> :)
<smo> changing your sources.list and apt-get'n ubuntu-desktop may get somewhere close .. or it may give your machine multiple-personality disorder.  I'm not sure I'd want to discover which
<ernstp> skierkegaard: why are you looking for that? :-P you should be looking for gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Izzy> Does anyone have a few minutes to point me in the right direction to learn how to upgrade my php4 and mysql 4 to 5? (Im a very new user, sorry)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> well, i have debina and knoppix, if all goes wrong, i can reinstall
<jgrieves> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz i believe this has been addressed on the fourms
<skierkegaard> oh
<jgrieves> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz not sure if that post is around
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i know, i posted it on the forums
<jgrieves> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz may provide common depedency or package errors
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> ubuntuforums.org right?
<jgrieves> y
<ernstp> skierkegaard: gstreamer is something like quicktime. that's what really plays your music
<ernstp> Izzy: try #mysql ...?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i ordered 5 ubtunu cds, but someoen sdaid they take months to get here
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> and i live in memphis TN, so,. heh
<skierkegaard> i found it, installing now
<Izzy> ernstp thought it was an apt-get type thing in ubuntu or something?
<jgrieves> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz heh
<ernstp> skierkegaard: then you had multiverse enabled, good. pice of cake
<skierkegaard> thanks, ill give it another try in a bit then
<Seveas> Mr_Milenko, 4 to 6 weeks...
<Seveas> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz*
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> ernstp
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101098
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> go there for the command i was looking for
<ernstp> Izzy: uh, sure. or you could search for mysql in synaptic
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> he explaines how to do it
<crimsun> MrB: it really depends on the queue. Sometimes they arrive quickly.
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> what does?
* psusi doesn't udnerstand why people order batches of cds... why not just download and burn one?
<ernstp> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: mm, I understand now. but that involves many steps, like changing your sources list. that's why I didn't understand you
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> no cds burner
<psusi> some people still don't have cd burners in this day and age?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i do, no cds
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> no money to buy cds either.
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> heh
<psusi> they are like $0.30 each
<lotia> is acl support enabled for all filesystems in breezy?
<lotia> the default breezy kernel
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> think this will mess up my KDE?
<smo> psusi, I usually manage to hand out atleast as many as I order .. a professionally done package makes a lot of difference creating a first impression  (software on a cdr witha  handwritten label makes most people think it's stolen)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> lol
<psusi> smo: hrm... good point
<psusi> smo: but that's why you explain to them that it is FREE ;)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> heh, stolen pr0n is free to
<ernstp> psusi: everyone don't get that actually :-)
<psusi> no... free as in freedom, not free as in stollen or free beer
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> you mean open-source?
<psusi> aye
<Alex> open source pr0n? o_O
<psusi> lol
<oga> yeah, everybody can contribute
<oga> haha
<crimsun> lotia: for all but nfs v3, yes.
<lotia> thanks crimsun
<slashx1896> well i dont have halo with me atm, when i get the cd il come back
<slashx1896> bye al;
<ernstp> Alex: well if the source, is open...
<Roey> Alex:  "you're not a fully compliant porn actress, good bye"
<Seveas> take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please - #ubuntu is a support channel
<Roey> does Xen run on Ubuntu
<Roey> ?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> gah
<Roey> Does Xen run on Ubuntu with kernel 2.6.14.3 at all, anyone know?
<Roey> I'm so disillusioned with it.
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> how do i edit sources.list without being in root?
<Roey> sudo
<Roey> use sudo.
<Seveas> Roey, you need a homegrown kernel
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i don't know how
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> form console
<Roey> Seveas:  I don't know if Xen patches exist for 2.6.14.3 though
<Roey> Seveas:  do they?
<Seveas> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
* gnomefreak now offically hates windows with a passion :(
<Seveas> Roey, -ENOCLUE; never tried xen
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ;)
<Roey> Seveas:  got it, thanks
<Roey> gnomefreak:  try KDE
<TTilus> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: you dont want to be able to edit your sources.list without having root privileges
<Roey> gnomefreak:  you'll hate gnome with a passion then, too.
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> sudo command not found
<TTilus> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<smo> Can somebody recommend an openoffice channel? my client appears to be truncating /list to 12 characters, so I have a list of several "#openoffice." to pick from
<Seveas> #openoffice.org
<smo> I should have guessed the obvious :/  thanks
<Seveas> :)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> sudoedit: command not found
<Seveas> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, are you on an Ubuntu system?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> no, i am trinyg to switch to a ubuntu system
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> lol
<Seveas> If so, how did you manage to mess it up
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> useing apt-get
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> from debian
<Seveas> right, cross-grading debian to ubuntu takes a lot of knowledge
<TTilus> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: not recommended i think
<Seveas> it's neither easy nor recommended or supported
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> not really, it expline in 3 steps, heh
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> explained*
<gnomefreak> Roey, gnome doesnt resemble windows at all
<TTilus> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: you are way better of by installing ubuntu from scratch
<BadMackTuck> has anyone in here gotten cedega to work? what was that experience like? i found the wiki im just looking for a testimonial
<Seveas> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, that's nonsense
<Roey> gnomefreak:  it has its own issues.
<Seveas> Debian -> Ubuntu was only supported for woody->warty
<TTilus> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: transfering config should not be major PITA because of common inheritage
<Seveas> and it's now a PITA
<crimsun> you can cross-grade from sarge to breezy
* MrB|zzZZzzZZzz sighs,  all this just to get Wine to work.
<Seveas> crimsun, but not without knowledge of apt/dpkg
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i am going to breezy
<Seveas> woody->wart was relatively easy
<crimsun> Seveas: true
<gnomefreak> Roey, i havent had any issues with it i have been using linux alone for 8 months give or take and had to install windows for school :(
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> and i know how to use apt-get
<Seveas> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, that's not nearly enough
<Roey> gnomefreak:  well look you can learn a lot from Windows to
<Roey> too
<Lewix> I've downloaded the dvd iso of ubuntu,burn and check the image with md5sum, boot my laptop toshiba M45-S169 with it but when I type enter , it loads up some files and the screen goes black. I've been trying to find a solution for 4days now but nobody came with a solution,even in forums (I'm a newbie)
<Roey> gnomefreak:  It makes me happy that you're happy
<czr_> there's nothing worth learning in windows since you're knowledge will become obsolete in 3 years
<czr_> your even
<Roey> czr_:  er
<Seveas> Lewix, acpi=off at the boot prompt
<Roey> czr_:  "transition support services"
<TTilus> Lewix: do other distros work?  tried any (other) live-cd distros?
<Lewix> knoppix
<Lewix> works
<czr_> Roey, well, that was just my opinion based on low-level windows stuff
<Seveas> czr_, this is neither a linux advocacy nor a windows bashing channel...
<Kyral> Knoppix is the Admin's swiss army hammer
<Roey> czr_:  don't forget that MS thinks ahead of time of bolstering the US tech economy by creating entire markets to solve Windows' problems.
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> can ubuntu fit on 1 cdrw?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i may be able to burn it, heh
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: yes
<Roey> czr_:  that sentence came out mangled but still
<Seveas> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, yes
<czr_> Seveas, agreed, no one answered my question though which was related to ubuntu :-)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> what iso do i need?
<Seveas> czr_, the question being?
<gnomefreak> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, yes
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: depends on what you want
<TTilus> Lewix: check differences in kernel config and boot params
<Lewix> Seveas: acpi=off?
<Seveas> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, the install iso for your architecture
<czr_> the question being which package to look for the online ext2 resizing tool in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sorry i have lag :(
<Lewix> TTilus: I'm really a newbie
<TTilus> Lewix: boot parameters
<TTilus> Lewix: go google
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> is the install cd bootable?
<Kyral> czr_: ext2resize
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> or do i need lfoppies?
<Seveas> czr_, online ext2 resizing? afaik that's not possible and you have to unmount
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: yes
<Seveas> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, it's bootable
<Opeth> i cant boot the cd
<czr_> Seveas, I've done it many times on RHEL4, it's possible
<gnomefreak> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, install cd is bootable
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> does it have a partionign tool in the installer, becasue i will need it
<Lewix> I've tried vga=771 but instead og going black it loads up files and an erro message appears
<Seveas> czr_, what's the command?
<czr_> ext2resize on RHEL4
<czr_> Kyral, which package does it come in?
<Talky> Hello guys!
<czr_> apt-cache search draws blanks for me
<Kyral> czr_: that IS the package
<Lewix> TTilus: trust me, I've been on google for 4days
<Seveas> apt-file search is running here
<czr_> hmm. in universe?
<gnomefreak> czr_, RHEL4 uses ext2 ubuntu breezy uses ext3 :)
<Seveas> yeah, package is called ext2resize
<TTilus> czr_: was it a supported and recommended way of doing it or were you just lucky  :)
<Kyral> czr_: yes
<BadMackTuck> nobody has experience with cedega?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ext3 == ext2+journal
<Kyral> BadMackTuck: I do
<czr_> gnomefreak, ext3 =ext2 + journalling
<Seveas> !info ext2resize
<ubotu> ext2resize: (an ext2 filesystem resizer), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 1.1.19-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 200 kB, Installed size: 484 kB
<Kyral> ext3 == ext2++ :D
<Seveas> universe indeed
<Lewix> error message saying that I didn't set up my xserver
<gnomefreak> ah
<czr_> TTilus, supported and recommended. there's even a graphical tool for it in rhel4
<Talky> i want to know how can i authenticate through ISA proxy
<djm62> Kyral: you mean ++ext2?
<Kyral> djm62: lol
<TTilus> Lewix: definitely, go google "linux boot prompt howto"
<Get> how to convert ogg -> mp3?
<BadMackTuck> kyral, how well does it work and do you use it a lot
<TTilus> Get: why?
<psusi> Get: you don't want to
<slashx1896> Hey, how do i burn a mp3 cd? (so i can get like 100 songs on 1 cd) on nero u have a choice for normal audio cd adn a mp3 cd how do i do it on linud
<gouchi> Hi
<slashx1896> linux
<Kyral> BadMackTuck: "How"?
<gouchi> does someone succeed to get worky labtec pro webcam ?
<Kyral> BadMackTuck: Its basically Wine patched with DX
<gnomefreak> Lewix,  run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix you x-server config
<psusi> slashx1896: just drag and drop the files to the cd
<TTilus> slashx1896: data cd
<Kyral> BadMackTuck: but you need to pay for it
<czr_> actually I remembered incorrectly. it's called ext2online in RHEL
<Get> psusi, I need it to my mp3-player
<gouchi> I try with gnomemeeting but it freezes :(
<gouchi> running Breezy
<slashx1896> TTIlus: so just put all of them on a data cd (this is to transfer songs from my computer to a dif one)
<BadMackTuck> Kyral: yeah i figured id have to pay for it. but is it worth it?
<TTilus> slashx1896: yes
<czr_> it's fairly new, LVM2/dm-supporting version came only in RHEL4u2 (some months ago)
<slashx1896> kk
<psusi> Get: what kind of mp3 player do you have?  most support ogg these days, but you might have to upgrade the software in it... you will loose quality going from ogg to mp3
<TTilus> slashx1896: "mp3 cd" is just that simple thing
<TTilus> Get: bad player  :)
<Kyral> BadMackTuck: In my experiance it so far plays Jedi Academy, Half-Life, and Need For Speed Underground 2 at native
<Talky> Can anybody answer my query
<djm62> psusi: they do?
<slashx1896> TTilus: where do i drag them to again? i
<slashx1896> i forgot
<BadMackTuck> Kyral: good to know, rumor has it hl2 works pretty well, and if i can get that, eve and warcraft 3 working then i should be set. thank you
<slashx1896> psusi: where do i drag them? ///??? i forgot :\
<jdier> talky - what is query?
<Talky> i want to know how can i authenticate through ISA proxy
<slashx1896> nvm
<slashx1896> burn:///
<Talky> jdier
<hmpedersen> hi
<czr_> talky, use a browser that knows how to talk NTLM
<hmpedersen> How would i go about finding libqt3c102-mt ?
<czr_> kyral, thanks, found it. it contains the ext2online tool
<Talky> czr_, you know that there is ISA firewall client in MS... think there might be similar thing in ubuntu
<kemik> !tell hmpedersen about skype
<czr_> should probably compare whether RH has done something to theirs since they actually support it
<Kyral> czr_: np, this is what we are here for
<czr_> ISA firewall client for ubuntu? hehe
<Talky> no?
<czr_> microsoft doesn't support linux
<Talky> lol i am asking about vice versa :)
<Kyral> Its called us reverse engineering them :D
<hmpedersen> kemik: Thanx
<MWettendorff> is here any one here that can be my teacher om how to operate a MySQl?
<Kyral> MWettendorff: MySQL is a very big thing...
<czr_> talky, I've never ran across any info about microsoft releasing any info about their implementation
<czr_> although I haven't looked for couple of years, I don't support MS-systems anymore
<kemik> hmpedersen:  we've all been in skype-hell ;)
<MWettendorff> Kyral: i know.. but i need to learn how to make a DB and uses for that.
<kemik> to install mysql in ubuntu is no biggie
<Talky> well i want to connect through ISA server installed on our Web Server through unbuntu on my PC
<Talky> czr_
<slashx1896> So i drag all my music files to burn:/// and then it will play them on my other computer?
<Kyral> MWettendorff: I'm taking a class right now lol. I have to finish my DB actually
<bodkin> hi guys why is my ipp service on port 631 activated every 2 to 3 seconds
<kemik> and setting up a basic webserver with php&mysql isnt a biggie either
<czr_> talky, I'm sorry for you :-). You need to setup ISA so that it will allow other clients than just ISA firewall clients trough it
<Kyral> bodkin: I believe that is CUPS>
<djm62> slashx1896: are you burning a data CD with mp3s on it
<czr_> Talky, try googling, maybe it will work better
<kemik> MWettendorff:  do you know anything about SQL ?
<slashx1896> Yes, i wanna transfer it to my other computer running windows XP
<MWettendorff> Kyral: LoL. then teach me teacher :)
<bodkin> tks  ow can i stop it every 3 seconds
<djm62> slashx1896: then drag to burn:/// and burn away
<slashx1896> alrite
<slashx1896> so i did it rite
<Talky> ok thnx czr_ :).. i'll do that..
<czr_> bodkin, probably some graphical printer monitoring tool that is checking the status of your printers?
<evian> I'm trying to get ubuntu going for my dad, who has a lucent winmodem. Does breezy have the ltmodem driver in restricted modules like it says it does for hoary on the wiki? Because I can't seem to find it.
<AIV> good day everyone
<MWettendorff> Kemik: i have no idear what im doing.. i doing some webpage test, and they need a DB
<slashx1896> wtf its saying enter blank cd when one is entered
<bodkin> ok tks for the quick reply will go off and check tks again
* MrB|zzZZzzZZzz is downloading kubuntu
<evian> This is the wiki entry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WinModemLucent?highlight=%28lucent%29
<djm62> evian: apt-cache search ltmodem gives packages
<gnomefreak> isnt there a mysql wiki out there?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> can one of you help me with the installtion?, i can't use the deafult installtion
<evian> ok I'll try that djm62 thanks
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i have to keep ubuntu + kde under 2GB, heh
<slashx1896> it wont let me burn
<slashx1896> whats the maxiumum number of songs i can put? on the dat cd
<manubuntu> hey every body ... i m looking for a cool programm to cut videos ... KIno always crashes!!!! :(.. some one have an idear ????
<collinder> can someone help me... i have 2 monitors that i want to work and the "secondary" one is the only one that works... and to boot... i cant figure out how to get nvidia to get along with ubuntu...
<evian> ok it says that linux-restricted-modules does contain ltmodem and that it is installed, but if I do "sudo modprobe lt_modem" like the wiki entry says it gives "FATAL: Module lt_modem not found."
<zandaa> !mpr
<ubotu> zandaa: Syntax error in line 1
<zandaa> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<slashx1896> Hello anyone? its saying m cd cant hold 926 MiB
<manubuntu> some one knows good programm to cut videos ..??? kino always crashes
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> cds don't hold 926mb
<Taa5i> !megaraid
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Taa5i
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> the hold 700MB
<Taa5i> !netraid
<ubotu> Taa5i: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> you need a dvd
<Taa5i> !raid
<ubotu> it has been said that raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<collinder> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<collinder> !nvidia for 5.1
<AIV> how do I check my version of Ubuntu?
<collinder> !dual screen
<ubotu> collinder: I give up, what is it?
<AIV> is there some way maybe in a term window
<slashx1896> ugh with nero i could make a 1000 song mp3 disc.. with this it wont even let me make a 187 song cd
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> CDs don't hold 927MB
<gnomefreak> anyone have the webpage with the tar for links2?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> you need aDVD
<Falstius> slashx1896: you like your music really fuzzy?
<slashx1896> when i was running windows XP i had 100s of songs on  1 mp3 cd that only my mp3 player and computers could read..
<czr_> slashx1896, mp3 can be coded at various bitrates. with 1000 songs per CD, the bitrate was really small -> small files -> more of them on CD
<evian> AIV: I think "cat /proc/version"
<czr_> the 700 MB for compressed data is really the max (more or less)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> all my mp3 are maximum bitrate, heh
<collinder> !!monitors
<ubotu> collinder: I give up, what is it?
<collinder> !monitors
<ubotu> collinder: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<collinder> yes
<collinder> all the time
<slashx1896> then how come using nero on windows xp it let me add 200 songs to a CD but it wont using this, is there nero for linux?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> lol.
<AIV> evian, thank you
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> and i thought i was not smart with linux
<Belutz_zzz> slashx1896, there's a nerolinux but i prefer gnomebaker
<levander> slashx1896: yeah, there's nero for linux, there's a 30-day demo, but then it costs $20
<collinder> thats an oxymoron
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> Can anyone help me with install options?, i'm trying to get the most minmal ubuntu_+kde install?
<Falstius> you could maybe run your OEM nero on Wine ...
<TTilus> slashx1896: crappy quality
<slashx1896> the nero cd that came with my cd brner wont work on linux?
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: do a server install and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> slashx1896: Nero on Linux sucks
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> yes, but how is this done? heh
<Kyral> slashx1896: k3b is the best
<slashx1896> where can i get it
<levander> slashx1896: plus, mp3 is an outdated formatted, they've updated it with mp3pro, but you have to pay for that format
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i am too new to undertsand what you said, i do know how to do the apt-get part though
<TTilus> slashx1896: are you sure you are putting 200 songs on CD, not DVD?
<Kyral> slashx1896: sudo apt-get install k3b
<slashx1896> i had over 100 songs on a CD using nero and mp3 format when i was runnign windows XP
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> @me?
<collinder> ttilus: i have tons of mp3 cds with well over 20 songs on them
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: at the prompt instead of hitting enter, type in "server" and hit return
<levander> slashx1896: 200 songs on a CD is a little much unless they are shit for quality (even shit for MP3 quality)
<lwizardl> slashx1896: what was the bitrate of them i'm sure you can fit that many as 128kbit
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> heh, i have hundreds of mp3 aswell, but you can't lsiten to them unless you take them off the cd and play them, won't work in a cd player
<collinder> ttilus: i mean 200
<slashx1896> i dont remember
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> server and return? that's it?
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: yah
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> then i apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<slashx1896> i didnt have e xactly 200 i had a lil less, but it said i could add more then what i had
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: it will drop you to a command line
<levander> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: some CD players are designed to read MP3's off CD
<TTilus> collinder: size in megs per piece is?  bitrate is?
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<beattls> hello all
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> ok, after that, i am going to come back heh, becasue i know i will have to reconfig everyhtign again
<czr_> Kyral, ok, next question. seems that ubuntu kernel doesn't have the resizing support in ext2
<collinder> ttilus: i dunno i very rarely would read what i was burning... i just download anything burn it all and then erase... i sit at a tattoo shop all day and download music
<czr_> Kyral, so I cannot actually do online resizing at all
<Kyral> czr_: Bingo
<Kyral> ;P
<levander> slashx1896: counting disc space from the number of songs is stupid.  Songs typically take from 3 MB to 10 MB to store, depending upon the length of the song, and the quality it is recorded at
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> Kyral, you wqill be on for a long time?
<collinder> ttilus: im the guy at compusa buying all the cd-rs
<czr_> Kyral, you could have warned me :-)
<Kyral> czr_: Unless you use LVM
<czr_> Kyral, I'm on LVM
<Kyral> czr_: then use GParted
<czr_> ext2online: resize failed while in kernel
<beattls> i'm new to linux and ubunto , i have tested a linux thing in the past but it failed and i had to buy a new hard disk , but i'm going to give it a new try with ubuntu
* TTilus does some calculation
<czr_> Kyral, nah, I need to do it online
<collinder> ttilus: besides nero changes the file for you when you burn to mp3
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: Yah but I may not be paying attention
<Khisanth> beattls: you could try a livecd first
<levander> slashx1896: maybe you have one big song that takes 50 MB, and you've just eliminated space for ten songs
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: I have schoolwork to do lol
<Falstius> beattls, if you install linux and it "fails and you have to buy a new disk", just send me the old one ;)
<Khisanth> beattls: no need to touch teh HD
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> hrm
<beattls> so i have ordered a free ubuntu cd on the site , but is it possible to order the 'live cd' ?
<Kyral> czr_: why can't you umount it
<obscurite> Anyone running Ubuntu on the Dell/Intel SATA chipset for their desktops? My uncle has a Dimension 8400 and I got him thinking about installing Ubuntu :)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> well, i'll be bakc in abotu 2 hours
<TTilus> mmm, gotta rething, i had some tweak, 200 is possible with reasonable sound quality
<Kyral> beattls: it comes in a two disc pack
<Kyral> beattls: an Install and a Live
<czr_> Kyral, because it is a live system? what is the reason for online tools anyway if you cannot use them online :--)
<AIV> is thre a PDF maker for linux?  that's free?
<TTilus> with vbr and not-too-long songs
<Kyral> czr_: OpenOffice can export to PDF
<Falstius> AIV, there is and it should be installed by default.
<AIV> not just a reader, but something that is like acrobat, that converts to PDF
<Taa5i> Has anyone been able to acquire a patched megaraid module with support for older NetRaid cards please?
<Inc> quick question.
<levander> beattls: why not just download the live cd and the install cd?  takes weeks to get them free from ubuntu
<AIV> ok
<collinder> ttilus: i have discographys on one cd-r, millencolin, lagwagon, nofx, frank zappa the who, pink floyd, herbie handcock... etc... herbies on 2 cds he has over 50 albums
<czr_> Kyral, wrong address :-)
<slashx1896> Nope..
<Inc> ok I was using ubuntu in vmware player
<beattls> so if you have ordered it you get (if you ordered 5 cd's) 10 cd's ? 5 install cd's and 5 live cd's ?
<Falstius> AIV, you can try to print to pdf or use the command "ps2pdf"
<AIV> Falstius, thank you
<TTilus> AIV: what your need is?
<Kyral> czr_: Wait you are on a Live CD?
<Inc> and what's the default password?
<levander> AIV: openoffice makes pdf
<czr_> AIV was looking for it
<czr_> Kyral, nope
<Kyral> Inc: Your userpass
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> yes beattls
<beattls> ok
<czr_> kyral, 5.10 running nicely on LVM/ext3
<Kyral> ubotu tell Inc about RootSudo
<Inc> Kyral, facts are I never set up a password :)
<beattls> btw , i have the 'old' harddisk to install ubuntu on
<beattls> :
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> old?
<Kyral> Inc: ubotu just PM'd you a very nice link about it
<TTilus> AIV: many progs can produce pdf and pretty much all produce ps which can be converted to pdf with ps2pdf
<AIV> I was wanting to print the Wine users guide, if it were windows, I would print to my acrobat pdf generator
<jdier> obsurite, try the live cd first.  That is what I did with my with my dell laptop.  once I knew the live cd was working I did the harddrive install.
<Kyral> AIV: what format is it in?
<intelikey> ubotu tell Inc about root
<LabThug> I'm trying to install breezy on a Dell GX 280.  However, the install hangs after the prompt for hostname, does anyone know a workaround?
<collinder> anyone know what i need to run 2 monitors?
<Kyral> intelikey: I already did that lol
<slashx1896> Hm  welll i dunno il just make 2 cds lol
<AIV> Kyral
<intelikey> Kyral not the same
<AIV> Kyral, its a webpage
<Falstius> collinder: 2 monitors and 2 video out ports?
<Kyral> intelikey: its not?
* czr_ wonders what exactly ubuntu is missing for it not to support online-resizing
<beattls> is ubuntu easy to work with if you never worked with linux before ?
<Kyral> intelikey: I always point people to RootSudo
<czr_> beattls, yes, one of the easiest
<TTilus> collinder: go google "xinerama linux"
<AIV> HTML, I guess
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz>  they say ubuntu is for the newbies [not in an offensive way] 
<hmpedersen> Skype still doesnt work :(
<levander> LabThug: you put the hostname in and hit enter i assume?
<Inc> well it needs a password to get into package mananger
<Inc> :)
<Kyral> AIV: You want the HTML or the thing generated by the HTML ;P
<collinder> flastius: 2 video cards, 1 nvidia and 1 voodoo 3 (yes i know how old it is)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> so yeah, that is why i am swithcign to it
<LabThug> levander: yes
<Kyral> Inc: Its your userpass
<gnomefreak> Inc, your user password
<Inc> Kyral, facts are I never set up a password
<beattls> does somebody knows if you are living in Belgium of you have to pay some taxes for the cd's ?
<levander> beattls: depends upon how much you know about computers and how much you're willing to learn, the learning curve isn't that bad, but there is one
<Kyral> Inc: For your user?!
<intelikey> Kyral that's fine.   but they have a little different information.  compare the two.
<obscurite> jdier: can you confirm that the SATA support is working with the live CD?
<Inc> I just turned on vmware
<obscurite> jdier: I guess if the hdd mounts then you know it works?
<Inc> Kyral, correct I just opened up ubuntu with vmware
<levander> LabThug: what's on the screen when it hangs?
<czr_> Kyral, I'm thinking. ext2online is from 2001/03/18. RH just got their version working couple of months ago. so they must be doing something really different. they also use LVM2 over dm
<TTilus> AIV: print to file from you browser, result is ps-file which you convert to pdf using ps2pdf
<Kyral> Inc: do you login to anything with VMWare?
<Inc> no user password nothing
<Inc> Kyral, no I don't
<beattls> i want to learn much :)
<Kyral> czr_: I normally umount my drives before screwing with them lol sorry
<jdier> beattls, not only is it easy, but the forums are ridiculously newbie friendly.
<LabThug> I have a blue background screen and a gray bar along the bottom
<Kyral> Inc: then uhh.....
<Inc> yeh :)
<Kyral> Inc: I think you are Fubar'd
<czr_> Kyral, backups exist anyway :-)
<Inc> Kyral, well that sucks
<TTilus> AIV: why would you like to convert webpage to pdf?
<jdier> I have messed with fedora and knoppix, but this is like a whole different animal.  Almost NO headaches at all.
<czr_> Kyral, but online ext resizing is really nice when it works :-)
<Kyral> Inc: Normally you have a User account
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> yeah,  so is the chat, if you go to #debian or soemthign though, your liekl;y to get smacked
<collinder> ttilus: checking xinerama now, thanks
<gnomefreak> Inc, did you install ubuntu?
<Inc> gnomefreak, nope automated
<Kyral> gnomefreak: its on VMWare it seems
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> for askign 100% valid questions without searchign all 500 pages of google
<obscurite> jdier: My mian concern is making sur ethe SATA support works before doing a full install, and I wonder if I can check with the live CD
<Kyral> Inc: you need a user password
<Inc> y ou guy's should try out vmware
<jdier> obscurite, you are a bit beyond me, but from the Live CD you can test just about everything on the system
<Inc> Kyral, well I don't have one.
<Kyral> obscurite: for the most part it does
<beattls> ok (ok there will be some angry guys here if i ask the question but ...) what's THE reason to use ubuntu(linux) in place of windows ?
<Kyral> Inc: Then...uhh sorry....
<levander> LabThug: you're going to have to give me more information, but i'm not quite sure how to get more information from the installation process myself, i've only done it once or twice.  I've just been using my system since then - not installing it.
<AIV> TTilus, what I want wont work anyhow
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> and when you aska  question abotu viedio cards, and they tell you to read the instalation manual
<Inc> Kyral, try vmware sometime you will see
<czr_> beattls, it works & is free
<manubuntu> hello ... is there an alternative to Kino on ubuntu for cutting videos ???
<Inc> vmware.com
<obscurite> jdier, Kyral, thanks
<Kyral> Inc: Yours is one of those .1% things that we never expect
<LabThug> levander: ok, I'll try booting in expert mode
<gnomefreak> Inc,  when it was installed who typed in the user account? name and password?
<AIV> I just realized that what I'm looking is at is just links to seperate pages
<Inc> thank you guy's for your help though
<AIV> http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wineusr-guide/index
<Izzy> obscurite - knowing absolutely nothing abuot ubun-newbie, i just popped the disk in on a single drive sata system.. and it worked
<Inc> gnomefreak, no one
<Kyral> Inc: I have installed Ubuntu on VMWare to test my packages
<TTilus> beattls: do you need arguments to convert somebody or do you want us to convert you?
<Izzy> ubun-newbie = ubuntu (damn completer)
<Kyral> Inc: You still have to put a password in
<gr3ps> anyone tried enlightenment 16/17 with ubuntu
<Inc> Kyral, well this is prepackaged
<gr3ps> ?
<beattls> but there are a lot of 'negative' things about it ? (not all games / programms excists for linux) ?
<obscurite> Izzy: do you know if you have the Intel SATA chipset?
<Kyral> Inc: I have not known about this
<AIV> TTylus, I was hoping to make a pdf, and then print it outright
<jdier> beattls, I am using it so I did not have to pay $100 for XP and $35 a year for antivirus.
<Izzy> obscurite one sec
<Kyral> Inc: Ask whoever you got it from for the userpass word
<czr_> beattls, most commercial games are missing yes
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> i'm gettign it becasue i jsut want to be linux smart, heh
<beattls> ok
<Kyral> beattls: this is why we use Cedega
<jdier> Other stuff that would cost loads on XP is free on Ubuntu.
<czr_> beattls, with some tricks you might get them to work though
<Inc> Kyral, I got it from vmware.com but it was prepackaged
<beattls> Cedega ?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> even though i ahve nothign agaisnt windows
<TTilus> beattls: I go for Ubuntu because I am just plain lazy.
<levander> beattls: if you're playing a lot of 3D games, stick with Windows
* Inc finds a link
<Kyral> beattls: But Doom3 and UT2k4 is native
<Kyral> Inc: No thanks :P
<levander> beattls: although some 3D games do work on Linux
<czr_> beattls, you can always do a dual install. have windows around for gaming and linux for serious work
<obscurite> Yeah, I chose Ubuntu because it seemed to be the best integrated GUI with a decent stock kernel (lots of drivers and patches)
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> doom3 and ut2k4 work on linux with emulators just fine
<obscurite> In other words, I was lazy
<beattls> i'm not a really gamer , i'm gaming sometimes a bit americas army (but there is a linux version of it ...)
<Inc> Pre-built Browser Appliance Virtual Machine
<Inc> Featuring: Mozilla Firefox 1.0.7 and Ubuntu Linux 5.04
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> a friend played HL2 with Wine
<Kyral> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz: they are native installs :P
<Inc> http://www.vmware.com/download/player/
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> oh
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> heh
<Izzy> oba  Intel E7320
<Inc> right there.
<Izzy> obscurite  Intel E7320
<Inc> MrB|zzZZzzZZzz, damn your nicks long
<LabThug> anyone know a way to make breezy install using the 2.6 kernel?
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> well, i play games msotly myself, and none of my games are antive
<obscurite> Izzy, thanks, not sure if that's the one in the Dimension 8400 but i'll write it down
<beattls> do i have to worry about a anti virus ?
<Kyral> LabThug: it is by default with the 2.6
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> like unreal 1
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> heh
<czr_> LabThug, it is already
<LabThug> oh ok :-$
<Kyral> LabThug: 2.6.12-9 I believe
<ubun-newbie> is there any antivirus or firewall for ubuntu
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> there
<AIV> TTilus, I was hoping to convert that Wine manual to a PDF, and then print it, but I realized that its an index, links to other pages, so I guess it wont work
<MrB|zzZZzzZZzz> er
<Falstius> unless you need Linux for working, doing a dual install defeats most of the reasons for running Linux over windows.
<gnomefreak> beattls, not really but there are some for ubuntu
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: they are not needed
<czr_> beattls, depends on whether you are a mail server for windows clients or not
<TTilus> beattls: just go browsing security sites and warning lists and decide yourself
<ubun-newbie> ok how do i create a socket
<czr_> beattls, you need to worry about security like in any environment
<TTilus> beattls: I dont
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: NFI ;P
<Stormx2> How do I make gnome open FTP directories selected from the "places" menu open in Nautilus. They were before, But I messed it up.
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: I just know how to work IPTables :D
* Inc pokes Kyral 
<Kyral> Yah?
<Izzy> Anyone mind helping a ubuntu newbie figure out how to upgrade to php5/mysql5 (im on a server install of breezy)
<Inc> did you look at the link?
<beattls> ok i have a lot of questions ... is it a problem that i ask them all ?
<levander> AIV: sometimes they release the manual in other formats that might be easier to print, but my suggestion is just to get used to read documentation online
<ubun-newbie> how can i create a socket mr.kyral
<Kyral> beattls: one at a time please :D
<gr3ps> how does the 5.10 release work. It says it includes a livecd option.
<gr3ps> ?
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: I don't know lol
<gnomefreak> Kyral,  your a step up from me ive just heard about them lol
<[c] MrB> no beattls
<ubun-newbie> you said u know lol
<Kyral> gr3ps: you have to download and burn them
<Falstius> AIV: the wine users guide in pdf?  Its here: http://www.winehq.com/docs/en/wineusr-guide.pdf
<beattls> ok thx all :)
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: I know about IPTables
<czr_> ah, an ubuntu-related question, finally. can I install ubuntu using the live-cd?
<[c] MrB> heh, they will be getting q questiosn dumped on them by me in abotu 2 hours
<Kyral> ubun-newbie: Which is the firewall built into Linux
<Inc> wow do you guy's get random questions like that all the time in here?
<Kyral> czr_: No
<gnomefreak> [c] MrB, no
<Kyral> czr_: Not yet
<[c] MrB> ?
<czr_> always wondered about that
<Kyral> czr_: Its planned for Dapper
<Inc> having people ask questions that are...........
<levander> ubun-newbie: you're asking some pretty serious questions, i'll be surprised if they're resolved in this chat room, time to hit the docs and study quite a bit i think
<gnomefreak> i mean czr_  sorry
<beattls> how can i create a dual boot on my pc , i have got one hard disk with windows (wich i will plug out for safety when i install linux) and than i've another hard disk for linux
<aonicc> does ubuntu support multi-monitor configurations?
<czr_> and downloaded the normal CD instead, OTOH it would be really nice to have both in the same pack
<Kyral> aonicc: yes
<jax0m> how can i find out how much disk space a directory is taking up?
<czr_> Kyral, could a minimal netinstall be fitted on the live cd?
<Kyral> czr_: the problem is fitting them both on one cd
<[c] MrB> left click properties
* czr_ nods
<[c] MrB> right click*
<czr_> that's why I asked about the netinstall
<Kyral> czr_: it is planned for Dapper
<jax0m> [c] MrB, command line
<gnomefreak> czr_, if you get them from ship it they come live and install in same sleve
<Kyral> czr_: in April
<[c] MrB> oh, heh
<czr_> Kyral, cool, thanks for the info
<Inc> funnny stuff anytime someone canhelp me say my nick
* [c] MrB is not a big fan of doing everyhtign from the prompt
<Inc> thanks
<obscurite> Izzy, what's available via apt by default as far as mysql/php?
<jax0m> does anyone else know how?
<jax0m> how can i find out how much disk space a directory is taking up?
<Kyral> obscurite: everything?
<jax0m> from the command line?
<Kyral> jax0m: df -h <dir?
<gnomefreak> Inc, thats so you know we answered :)
<[c] MrB> apt-cache search mysql php
<obscurite> Kyral - wondering what he's starting out with if he's upgrading :)
<[c] MrB> obscure
<czr_> gnomefreak, I try not to create any waste CDs
<jax0m> Kyral, thanks, i didn't know df let you specify directories
<czr_> gnomefreak, I burn on RWs normally
<obscurite> Kyral (was talking about Izzy's question)
<Talky> another query... can i boot ubuntu without having to install grub?
<Inc> gnomefreak, ?
<Kyral> Talky: no
<Kyral> Talky: you need GRUB or LILO
<czr_> Talky, depends
<[c] MrB> does the installation instal grub?
<jax0m> Kyral, that's cause it doesn't
<aonicc> kyral, would you be willing to help me set up xorg to work with multiple monitors?
<Kyral> [c] MrB: yes
<beattls> how can i create a dual boot on my pc , i have got one hard disk with windows (wich i will plug out for safety when i install linux) and than i've another hard disk for linux
<[c] MrB> ok
<czr_> but probably no. it's not something newbies should try
<Kyral> aonicc: look at your PM
<gnomefreak> Inc,  we say your name when we answer so you know we are answering you
<jax0m> Kyral, that outputs the available disk space on the partition the particular directory is mounted on
<jax0m> doesn't help me at all
<Kyral> jax0m: oh lol
<Kyral> jax0m: I fogot
<[c] MrB>    damn, these linux distros have everhyitng, installign windows, you need several 3rd aprty programs
<Kyral> jax0m: its DU -h dir
<Inc> gnomefreak, ok but no one answered my problem.
<Inc> :)
<jax0m> Kyral, haha
<jax0m> thanks hun
<obscurite> Are there any linux installers that allow you to resize a windows partition and install along side it in a new partition? (for when you have no space left)
<Talky> czr_, i heard that its possile to boot from floopy ..
<Kyral> jax0m: its insane in here
<jax0m> hahah
<gnomefreak> Inc,  what was it im sorry missed it
<Kyral> obscurite: yes Ubuntu does I think
<jax0m> Kyral, many thanks
<obscurite> (to clarify) non destructive partition resize, like partition magic
<czr_> Talky, yes, but it's unsupported and will go away and would require custom kernel in case of ubuntu
<Kyral> Talky: it is...but not reccommended
<[c] MrB> don't most distoros come with a tool for doing that obscure?
<zandaa> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Inc> gnomefreak, I Told you about the password thing
<Inc> and being screwed over.
<beattls> if i'm going to game , on wich os (windows or linux:kubuntu) i'll have the best fps ?
<Inc> due to not having it
<Izzy> i see php5 in the apt-get, but if i already have php4 installed, what do i do?
<obscurite> [c] MrB: non destructive resize i mean
<czr_> beattls, there was a tool for windows that would add a boot entry into the windows boot manager
<Inc> and I linked you twhere I got it.
<Inc> !AAC
<ubotu> [aac]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<Kyral> Izzy: they cohabitate
<czr_> beattls, so that you select linux from it
<[c] MrB> beattls, it's not abotu FPS really, if that were the case, id say ubtuntu
<Inc> !WINDOWS
<ubotu> I heard windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<Inc> ;P
<[c] MrB> it's about compatability [for me anyways] 
<gnomefreak> Inc, someone had to put a user name and password or you couldnt get onto the desktop
<AIV> Falstius, thank you
<Inc> nope
<czr_> beattls, then you just install on a separate disk and install GRUB to the start of the Linux disk (not the windows one)
<kemik> too bad ubotu is wrong there :B
<Ng> Inc: that entry is nonsense
<[c] MrB> actuallyign gettign the emulator to run the game
<Kyral> Inc: then you are FUBAR'd
<czr_> beattls, but keep the disks at different IDE-names (one master, other master on other ide channel, or slave)
<[c] MrB> what games are you trying to play?
<Talky> thnx czr_
<czr_> beattls, otherwise grub won't be able to boot
<Inc> kyncani, cool
<Talky> thnx Kyral
<Falstius> AIV, np.
<shaggydoo> does anyone have experience with getting dri/3d accel on mach64 cards?
<AndyR> lo all
<czr_> Talky, np
<Necrocide> How do I close port 1027 (IIS)?
<beattls> so with a small program i can make a kind of menu when i boot pc ? in that menu i can choose for windows or for linux ? i'm i understanding that good ?
<loufoque> ubotu is saying crap
<ubotu> loufoque: I give up, what is it?
<czr_> Necrocide, it is not IIS. it is an outbound port from your host
<Izzy> Kyral so if i just follow a tutorial on how to install php5, ill have no issues that there is an existing php4 installed?
<czr_> Necrocide, most probably
<Izzy> or is it something i have to remove?
<loufoque> Wine/Cedega/CrossOver aren't emulators
<[c] MrB> grub coems up with a 'pick your OS' menu
<Kyral> Izzy: I believe so
<beattls> ok
<Necrocide> So its needed?
<[c] MrB> what are they?
<[c] MrB> louf
<collinder> !xinerama
<ubotu> No idea, collinder
<beattls> i can install GRUB after i installed ubuntu ?
<loufoque> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<gnomefreak> Inc, you need to install it over again and this time do it dont let someone else do it i have never heard of an automatted install
<collinder> ok how do i "install" xinerama
<[c] MrB> grub is installed during the ubtunu installation
<czr_> Necrocide, try connecting to it with telnet: telnet localhost 1027
<Falstius> Necrocide: the easiest way is to download something like Firestart (sudo apt-get install firestarter)
<collinder> cause all i see are a bunch of words
<zandaa> loufoque, then what is Wine?
<[c] MrB> then what is it louf?
<gnomefreak> beattls, grub gets "installed" during ubuntu
<czr_> Necrocide, if you actually get some access, then it probably is some backdoor
<zandaa> gnomefreak, that's only if you choose it to
<czr_> Necrocide, netstat -tln
<loufoque> http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wine-faq/index#WHAT-IS-WINE-AND-WHAT-IS-IT-SUPPOSED-TO
<beattls> but grub is also working when i have 2 harddisk and one of them (the one with windows) isn't plugged in ?
<Kyral> [c] MrB: Wine is technically something that allows Linux to use XP DLLs
<gr3ps> kyral, there seems to be one 600mB download--that includes a live cd, or there is a method of burning either a live cd or an install-cd?
<beattls> while installing
<[c] MrB> wine emulates a window spai
<Kyral> gr3ps: its a LiveCD
<[c] MrB> api*
<czr_> beattls, as long as you don't move the disks on the bus
<gnomefreak> zandaa,  on breezy you dont have a choice unless you do server install
<Inc> gnomefreak, well I probably will later on
<[c] MrB> yes, that's what an emulator does
<[c] MrB> heh
<gnomefreak> im not sure if server install lets you choose
<Kyral> [c] MrB: No not actually. An Emulator runs "on top" of the hardware
<czr_> beattls, with some work it's possible to support even after movement
<Ng> [c] MrB: it *implements* much of the windows api, there's a difference
<loufoque> Wine just ports the windows API to linux
<AndyR> i like qemu
<eobanb> kyral's right
<loufoque> can't you read ?
<beattls> ok thx :)
<Kyral> [c] MrB: Think NDiswrapper
<Kyral> [c] MrB: But for everything else lol
<shaggydoo> I've tried every possible solution to get direct rendering on my mach64 card. I've compiled from CVS (from one of the how-to wikis), I've compiled the modules (from the How-To SAVAGE on the forums), tried some other misc stuff, nothing seems to work, anyone feel like sparing a moment to help me?
<zandaa> gnomefreak, ah ok
<[c] MrB> lol
<loufoque> and that's why it is way better than an emulator
<beattls> they say that linux is better to host server etc , is that true ? and can i better host server with ubuntu than with windows ?
<gr3ps> ok. thanks.
<LabThug> hmm, in the expert install version, ubuntu hangs right after scanning the drives for partitioning
<[c] MrB> Well, how good is Wine for running older games?
<Kyral> beattls: yes
<Necrocide> I got port 1027, 1026, and 631? How do I close? :/
<Kyral> beattls: Ever hear of Apache?
<[c] MrB> like unreal 1, Quake 2, etc
<czr_> beattls, if you know what you're doing, yes
<beattls> yes
<LabThug> this machine has an SATA drive, could that be causing ubuntu's installer to hang
<czr_> linux is also the most broken into server
<czr_> :-)
<beattls> but why ? i don't understand why it would better to host with linux :s
<loufoque> [c] MrB: check wine's website
<shaggydoo> [c] MrB, well quake is available for linux
<[c] MrB> i suppose i shoudl as in the wine channel
<Kyral> czr_: Bull****
<[c] MrB> Quake 2?
<psycode> i'm having a small problem, i can't change the thunderbird icon in the gnome panel... its odd..
<gnomefreak> beattls, some linux distros are made for servers bsd (not linux) is pretty much made for server
<czr_> Kyral, I'm not speaking about windows home computers
<Kyral> IIS is worse ;P
<shaggydoo> [c] MrB, should be, it's open-source
<Kyral> czr_: I know :P
<[c] MrB> it is :O
<[c] MrB> ?
<czr_> Kyral, sure. but there are so much more linuxen out there
<[c] MrB> i didn't know that
<Kyral> czr_: Apache is more secure than IIS :P
<eobanb> there are linux ports of all three versions of quake
<czr_> and most of the admins just don't know what to do with them
<shaggydoo> [c] MrB, id does that for most of their games
<AndyR> or better still download enemy terratory
<Kyral> okay I really need to get to work
<shaggydoo> not immediately, of course.
<czr_> Kyral, anything is unsecure in my books if you don't maintain it
<czr_> apache has holes, sshd has holes, etc etc
<Kyral> czr_: of course but NOW i need to work
<[c] MrB> what about Unreal 1?. it's the main reason i use the computer heh, [i'm a mapper/scripter] 
<czr_> Kyral, :-)
<shaggydoo> no idea, you'd better google or check the wine site
<[c] MrB> most importantly, the editor it uses, which is VB, heh
<beattls> i'm programming in c++ , is there a good compiler for linux ?
<AndyR> ET is great
<MWettendorff> How do i list all the DB that is on the sql server??
<slushpupie> [c] MrB: as far as I know, Unreal works in wine
<gnomefreak> czr_, if you look hard enough at anything there are holes nothing is perfect
* psusi really wishes that sshd would start using x.509 standard digital certificates like SSL instead of raw RSA keypairs
<kemik> beattls:  g++
<czr_> beattls, intel's c compiler or GNU project compiler collection (gcc)
<Kyral> beattls: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shaggydoo> AndyR,  ET is great, and that's why I'm trying to get direct rendering on my mach64 card, or at least the onboard SiS 630
<[c] MrB> downlaod of ubtuntu is done, lets pray this cd works, brb
<czr_> beattls, also some others, but probably too expensive for you
<beattls> and all that compilers / software is opensource (= free ?)
<czr_> gnomefreak, sure
<randy> i'm trying to open a file that is called linuxq3apoint-1.32b.x86.run (i'm trying to setup a quake III arena server) and i'm sure its a archive file.. but how do i open it?
<kemik> beattls:  free yes
<czr_> beattls, not all. but gcc is free
<Falstius> beattls: g++ is a good compiler, but there are also IDEs (similar to Microsoft Visual) for linux such as Anjuta and kdevelop.
<Kyral> beattls: GCC is all you need :D
<gnomefreak> beattls, yes free
<slushpupie> randy: you just run that file
<beattls> the IDE's are they also for free ?
<slushpupie> randy: its a script/self-extracting-archive
<AndyR> shaggydoo, ET works great here on a G-force 5 :)#
<Falstius> beattls: those are
<gnomefreak> than theres vi, vim, emacs and hundreds of others :)
<Kyral> beattls: everything in Ubuntu is free
<Falstius> beattls: but if you want to spend money on something there's always someone willing to take it ;)
<shaggydoo> AndyR, works great on my laptop too, but I'd still like to get it working on this old computer
<Kyral> legally free
<randy> so i just run it in the root terminal?
<beattls> wow that's all looing much better than windows ?
<eobanb> did he just ask if something was free??
<slushpupie> randy: yes
<Kyral> eobanb: yes
<eobanb> lol
<gnomefreak> eobanb, yep
<slushpupie> randy: there should be a readme that goes with that file that tells you how to install quake3
<Kyral> beattls: welcome to the wonderful world of GPL
<randy> thanks i'll give it a try
<shaggydoo> Damn you xorg!!
<beattls> GPL ?
<Kyral> !GPL
<ubotu> Not a clue, Kyral
<beattls> lol sry
<gnomefreak> EVERYTHING is free in all senses of the word in ubuntu
<Lagro> exit
<Kyral> The GNU General Public License
<Kyral> www.gnu.org
<Kyral> now I go worky
<AndyR> shaggydoo, apart from the fact i get motion sickness after a while playing it
<abarbaccia_> join #xen
<Kyral> or else I faily class
<gnomefreak> later Kyral
<shaggydoo> AndyR, hah, really? never happened to me, although I did get that back in the day from counter-strike
<czr_> gnomefreak, nv drivers too?
<randy> so i try to run my file and it says permission denied?
<gnomefreak> czr_, what about nv drivers?
<beattls> is here somebody from europe who ordered the cd's ?
<czr_> gnomefreak, free in all senses of the word?
<shaggydoo> randy, use sudo or log in as root
<AndyR> beattls, yes uk here with cds delivered
<mkyb14> ?
<Falstius> you know, GPL is in some ways less "free" than other licenses .. but thats not really "ontopic" here.
<gnomefreak> czr_, i dont see why not but i dont use them the bot has a site for them tho :)
<beattls> how long did it take ?
<rathma> hi all
<czr_> gnomefreak, well, you can't get the source code for them, so they're not free in all meanings of the word. that was my point :-)
<AndyR> beattls, 6 weeks?
<czr_> I'm sure there are also some firmwares which are not free included in ubuntu
<beattls> ok that's fine , so i know when they are going to arrive (approximately)
<shaggydoo> oh come on! there has to be someone here with experience with mach64 or SiS cards!
<czr_> but better not split hairs tonite
<czr_> shaggydoo, have you tried googling?
<gnomefreak> czr_, remember me telling you you look hard enough. you want the source code bad enough you can find it
<AndyR> shaggydoo, cant you put a better card in it?
<shaggydoo> czr_, like there's no tomorrow
<czr_> shaggydoo, cause your problem doesn't seem to be ubuntu-specific :-)
<shaggydoo> AndyR, it's an old computer I got for free
<czr_> shaggydoo, hmmh. I've never confed mach64/sis for DRI
<shaggydoo> AndyR, not much point in putting that in there
<czr_> otherwise I could have taken a look
<AndyR> shaggydoo, where are you?
<shaggydoo> AndyR, canada
<czr_> gnomefreak, I'd settle for programming specs
<czr_> good ones. hell, even bad ones like ATI offered
<shaggydoo> czr_, well, the furthest I got was with the sis630 card, I managed to get it to direct rendering, but glxgears simply crashed with "segmentation fault"
<AndyR> ok, if in uk i would have sent you an old g-force
<[c] MrB> server install then apt-get kubuntu-desktop right?
<beattls> another question , not ubuntu specific but ... if i play Americas Army with linux (the same version) can i join than the same server ?
<shaggydoo> AndyR, thanks though :)
<czr_> shaggydoo, hmm. segfault could be caused for very many reasons
<[c] MrB> what is the command to  select internet  apt-get sources?
<shaggydoo> czr_, tell me, oh wise one ;)
<czr_> shaggydoo, mismatch of X protocol extensions on server and client, mismatch of data packet framing from dri clientside to GPU, mismatch of DRM commands, etc
<czr_> shaggydoo, I'd really like to help you, but I'd need to have the same hardware in order to
<czr_> debugging DRI-stuff is pita
<czr_> I only have radeons at the moment
<shaggydoo> czr_, I see.
<czr_> I think there was a sis somewhere, but can't remember where
<czr_> some motherboard solution, might be at work
<randy> i've been trying to run this linuxq3apoint-1.32b.x86.run file but i dont understand how to make it run the root terminal.. i get errors like; command not found or permission denied.
<shaggydoo> there are official linux drivers from sis, but that didn't seem to work (didn't look like it was for xorg)
<AndyR> os[Linux 2.6.10-5-686 - Debian 3.1]  up[10 hours, 08 minutes]  cpu[Pentium III (Coppermine), 451.053 MHz (892.92 bogomips)]  mem[279.17/282.39 MB (98.9%)]  video[ at 1024x768 (24 bits)] 
<czr_> shaggydoo, sis630?
<beattls> last question , i'm volonteering my cpu power for UD grid.org , but i just saw at there site that there wasn't a linux version ? is it possible to run this on linux ?
<AndyR> randy is it +x?
<chalcedony> greetings and *hugs*
<czr_> beattls, spare your CPU from early death and don't run that :-)
<navarone> randy may have to be run as root...try sudo'ing the command
<czr_> beattls, if a commercial closed project doesn't provide linux versions, then no, there is no linux version
<beattls> czr_ ? what's bad with doing that ?
<chalcedony> my husband and i are trying to set up our HP All-In-One on his new Ubuntu. HELP!!!
<czr_> beattls, higher temp kills electronics faster
<beattls> i've got zalman 9500 :D
<Falstius> chalcedony: if you just want to print, it should be okay.  If you want to scan ... maybe.
<chalcedony> it's asking for an ip ?
<Falstius> chalcedony: what model is it?
<MWettendorff> what is the best FTP server for ubuntu??
<chalcedony> Falstius: *sigh* print first.. actually a good head cleaning would help it.
<collinder> ok i have just installed the xinerama packets... now i need help with the nvidia drivers... if i serioulsy follow the wiki... it should work, right
<chalcedony> Falstius: HP Officejet 7210
* Falstius has a networked laser printer with full postscript support and duplex :)
<chalcedony> wooh Falstius :)
<ThePyromaniac> I am following ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to install java 1.5
<randy> i've tried using the sudo command, i'm fairly new to linux.. should i have the file stored somewhere other than the desktop to run it?
<Stormx2> Eek
<ThePyromaniac> but when i try to install fakeroot it doesnt work
<Stormx2> I forgot I asked my question >.>
<ThePyromaniac> Package fakeroot is not available, but is referred to by another package
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ThePyromaniac  about javadebs
<Stormx2> Can I get FTP directories to open in nautilus when they are selected from the places menu?
<Torez182b> Can someone help please? My Ubuntu installation constantly reverts to my wireless LAN for default gateway, stopping my internet, and when WLAN's disabled, it doesn't select any connection at all..
<DrBair> randy: you need to use chmod to give the file executable permissions
<jaro> hi there. I have serious problems with my fresh breezy installation.
<gnomefreak> ThePyromaniac, the pm ubotu sent you will install much easier
<DrBair> randy:  then run it like ./filename
<Watje> >> find /mnt//Muziek/ -name ".mp3" -or -name "*.MP3" << gives me only the *.MP3 ones, so can anybody tell me whats wrong?
<jaro> I've installed warty off cd and then updated via apt to breezy.
<MWettendorff> what is the best FTP server for ubuntu??
<ThePyromaniac> gnomefreak thanks, perhaps im being lame but how do you install from deb?
<jaro> Now I have mysterious errors with X.
<binarydigit> define best
<Falstius> chalcedony: your printer should be pretty simple to set up.  It has network support and probably just gets an ip address from your router
<chalcedony> MWettendorff: i love your nick
<beattls> ok thanks all for the help i received :) this irc channel is really good ... maybay i'll come back when i got my ubuntu cd's an i've a problem
<DrBair> Watje:  missing a * before the .mp3 part?
<collinder> question... when this install doesnt work, how do i get the backup towork... cause it never works!!!
<jaro> I'll try to explain...
<Watje> ah thank you DrBair
<navarone> Matje> because you used flag *MP# that will filter and show only mp3s from that directory
<gnomefreak> ThePyromaniac, download it than after its done type sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<chalcedony> Falstius: ok ty i'm pretty lame at this stuff. can you explain step by step, please?
<Watje> that was stupid
<navarone> mp3 rather...lol
<ThePyromaniac> gnomefreak thanks
<zandaa> YAY!!! I gots the flash to work :P
<gnomefreak> ThePyromaniac, your welcome
<Stormx2> zandaa: sweet
<jaro> When I start kdm/gdm and press any key, resolution gets switched instead of receiving character.
<MWettendorff> Chalcedony: how come?? it is just my name
<zandaa> stormx2, yeh, that's what I thought
<Falstius> chalcedony: you need to find out what IP address the printer has first.
<chalcedony> Falstius: yes how
<Falstius> The easiest way to do that is probably to log into your router and get it off the dhcp list.
<chalcedony> MWettendorff: it's a neat name too
<zandaa> stormx2, it's not the official player though (the installer doesn't work on 64-bit systems)
<chalcedony> Falstius: umm how?
<jaro> I don't even know what causes the problem. Any suggestions?
<akurashy> Is there a way to decorate the terminal? (Like using black background, because white hurts my eyes)
<shaggydoo> czr_, sorry, yes, sis630.
<zandaa> akurashy, try and rightclick the terminal itself
<navarone> akurashy ...I use venetian blinds...lol
<Torez182b> Anyone help...?
<shaggydoo> czr_, 630/730, 300 series, all the same.
<zandaa> akurashy, and then click on something like edit profile or something
<MWettendorff> chalcedony: you are freaking me out here..  Do you know me in some way??
<akurashy> zandaa, wow! i never thought it was there , my bad
<gnomefreak> i had a nice purple background and damn windows made me lose it :(
<jaro> is there any other ubuntu channel where someone could possibly help me to find out what's wrong?
<anavim> how do I launch the screen resolution app from the cli?
<akurashy> zandaa, thanks a lot!
<Falstius> chalcedony: open up firefox and go to "http://192.168.0.1" and login in
<zandaa> akurashy, no problem
<Falstius> chalcedony:  there should be a tab somewhere that says "dhcp" and a list of machines with addresses.  this depends a lot on the kind of router.
<anavim> strangely, the screen resolution app doesn't have screen resolution in it's name, so I can't find it with apropos or locate
<collinder> i have installed xnerama and nvidia drivers.... how can i be sure that i did everythign correctly before i restart...
<collinder> if thats possible?
<kraehe> moin ... any idea how to install ubuntu without a CD ? i have pxe up and running ... is it possible to debootstrap ubuntu from a debian ?
<ProNoob> i am getting alot of "Dec  9 18:21:07 localhost kernel: [4300107.330000]  eth0: Too much work at interr upt, status=0x3c48080." messages like that since yesterday, and when it happens i get disconnected, i am connected to the internet with pppoe over eth0, any ideas ?
<DrBair> collinder:  i guess just restart the x server and see what happens :-).  if you backed up your xorg.conf you should be fine
<chalcedony> MWettendorff: i'm a grandmother, just being nice.
<nickrud> anavim, I think you're looking for gnome-display-properties
<collinder> drbair: well it doesnt look like it worked
<jaro>  any suggestion what might cause resolution switching on keypress (except that numpad keys work correctly) when in kdm/gdm (breezy)
<Falstius> chalcedony: there is an easier way, but I'm trying to get it to work on my machine first.
<anavim> nickrud: thx!!!
<collinder> drbair: i dont get how everything is shown on the nvidia monitor during boot up and then it shoots over to the voodoo 3 monitor... i just installed both the nvidia drivers and xinerama...
<collinder> i have no clue anymore
<chalcedony> the connection was refused at that ip Falstius
<collinder> drbair: it says failed to start the x server
<Falstius> chalcedony: do you know how to use the command line?
<gnomefreak> collinder, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix X
<navarone> collinder sounds like you need to edit xorg.conf in order to enable nvidia driver
<DrBair> collinder:  does the modules show up in lsmod?
<DrBair> collinder:  also take a peak in /var/log/ to see what the xorg log has to say about it
<alexandre> Hi guys! I see you are talking about switching resolutions within Gnome. "gnome-display-properties" does the job once you're logged in. But I wonder how you can change the resolution for the log-on screen. On my computer, it simply uses max resolution, which has a refresh rate of 60 Hz and which hurts my eyes. An idea?
<navarone> gnomefreak maybe easier to just edit xorg.conf. I tried the reconfigure thing and lost keyboard and mouse again...had to cp backup to xorg.conf to fix...lol
<collinder> drbair: i cant take a peek at anything all i have is a black screen on my computer now
<MWettendorff> chalcedony: oh. i c
<collinder> gnomefreak: says i must run as root... im in the terminal im guessing
<jeenyusnoboarder> hey, im trying to use the unoficial add on CD. I use the install command says the install completed, then im suppost to type "sudo sh $HOME/ug-install.sh -auto"
<collinder> im a total noob
<jeenyusnoboarder> and i do
<jeenyusnoboarder> but nothign happens
<jeenyusnoboarder> any ideas?
<chalcedony> Falstius: on my box yes (debian) this one no (ubuntu)
<jaro>  any suggestion what might cause resolution switching on keypress (except that numpad keys work correctly) when in kdm/gdm (breezy)
<gnomefreak> collinder, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<navarone> collinder try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  <-- type pass and will open file to edit
<Falstius> chalcedony: you can open a terminal by hitting alt-f2 and type xterm into the box.
<collinder> ty gnomefreak and navarone...
<collinder> tryin now
<jeenyusnoboarder> -_-
<gnomefreak> yw Collinder either way should work fine
<chalcedony> Falstius: ty very much i have a phone call, few min please?
<navarone> collinder...if you have nvidia drivers installed check for mention of nvidia in the display section of conf
<Falstius> chalcedony: sure.
<Necrocide> Where do I install cursors? :)
<collinder> gnomefreak: i got the blue configure x server - x org page
<collinder> gnomefreak: and i see nvidia
<collinder> navarone: im guessin i just hit enter here cause this is what your talkin bout right?
<alexandre> jaro> I think I have seen something about keys used to switch resolution somewhere in a config file. I believe it might have been in /etc/X11/xf-something.
<AIV> one of the printers I have here in the office is a Lanier LD135 (copier machine type unit), and in my windows environment it is shared from a windows 2000 server, on the server it is set up as a local printer via a tcp/ip printer port - in ubuntu I set it up as an hp jetdirect using the printers IP address and port 9100, and it just wont print
<AIV> what am I doing wrong?
<tonyyarusso> I'm having some trouble figuring out how to get non-free formats to play embedded on pages in Firefox.  I have the codecs and such to play them in Totem and VLC, but not the FF plugins set up.
<gnomefreak> collinder,  yes try enter also as you go through it see if autodetect finds everything ok
<tonyyarusso> (The one I'm testing with is a WMV video.)
<collinder> navarone: i hit enter while i was on nvidia and now its showing my 3dfx voodoo 3 card, which is my secondary monitor
<jeenyusnoboarder> so none of you know anything about the add on cd?
<alexandre> jaro> What key(s) do you press to make you resolution switch?
<MWettendorff> this n00b here is in badly need of help from some one that can help with instructions to apache/php/mysql setup
<navarone> collinder you are using gnomefreak's method
<collinder> gnomefreak: it autodetects my voodoo 3 card, which was my secondary monitor when i had windows installed
<collinder> navarone: yes
<navarone> collinder> do you have two vidcards installed in same machine?
<collinder> navarone: yes
<navarone> umm
<tonyyarusso> How do I make the gstreamer plugins recognized by Firefox?
<collinder> navarone: nvidia geforce fx 5200 and a voodoo 3
<Necrocide> Where do I install cursors? :) Anyone knows?
<navarone> I don't know how linux handles dual vidcards...and different ones at that
<skierkegaard> how do I get my wireless card to be configured?
<gnomefreak> collinder,  me neither :(
<collinder> shit
<zandaa> Seveas?
<gnomefreak> Necrocide, did you look in synaptic for them?
<navarone> collinder eaqsies tthing to do is remove voodoo card
<mkyb14> anyone here use wine?
<Necrocide> gnomefreak, no. I downloaded em from a website gnome-looks.org
<freddy> hello je suis nouveau comment a marche ?
<Falstius> mkyb14: only when my wife is being stubborn.
<simonvallore> Hello i have an issue when i installed ubuntu i had a usb drive plugged in with two other installs on it well the grub picked it up so how do i edit the grub and remove them ?
<collinder> navarone: it will auto detect the nvidia card then ? cause i already downloaded the packets for nvidia
<mkyb14> how do you install apps?
<tonyyarusso> mkyb14: Only for one app.
<mkyb14> i can't figure it out for the life of me
<collinder> ima start the computer over in a second then im gonna take the voodoo 3 card out
<mkyb14> i know but i can't figure out how to install trillian
<Falstius> mkyb14: just run the install program using wine "wine setup.exe"
<liam01> simonvallore, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<gnomefreak> Necrocide, not sure how to change them
<navarone> collinder if not you can simply adjust xorg.conf but I assume you have already installeddrivers?
<mkyb14> heh where is that located?
<tonyyarusso> simonvallore: sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Necrocide> Ok
<Necrocide> thanks anyway
<Storkme> hi, i have a partition i need to get rid of but i don't know how
<collinder> navarone: i installed drivers for nvidia and xinewhatever
<gnomefreak> mkyb14, why not use gaim its pretty much same and already installed by default
<alexandre> simonvallore> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mkyb14> i have some plugins i use with trillian
<navarone> collinder...then you may have to simply edit xorg.conf to enable nvidia...usually mean putting "nvidia" in driver section
<collinder> navarone: how do i do that from where i am now?
<mkyb14>  so where is this wine setup.exe?
<tonyyarusso> mkyb14: Have you checked to see if there are gaim ones to do the same thing?
<Falstius> mkyb14: there are a lot of plugins available for gaim too, and there is spell checking, and the interface is nicer.  I use trillium in windows but gaim in linux.
<zandaa> Seveas: can you help set up your repository??? (it still does not work)
<navarone> collinder you can edit text files in terminal...remove vidcard first and see if autodetect thingy works
<MWettendorff> this n00b here is in badly need of help from some one that can help with instructions to apache/php/mysql setup
<mkyb14> yes. ok i get that lol, but how do i install apps so i can play games etc?
<collinder> navarone: ok doin that now...
<tonyyarusso> mkyb14: No, wine is the command, setup.exe would be the setup program for whatever you want to install.
<liam01> mkyb14: sudo apt-get install wine
<mkyb14> oh
<mkyb14> i did taht
<simonvallore> Is there a program to edit the grub that would make life easier
<diesel> MWettendorff: ask your question
<gnomefreak> mkyb14, try typing wine in terminal
<mkyb14> so it's like ">wine winamp.exe"?
<mkyb14> i did
<mkyb14> i add'd winamp to the list
<liam01> simonvallore, use gedit
<mkyb14> just don't know how to execute it
<liam01> its pretty easy
<simonvallore> i am
* gnomefreak bbs kernel is done
<Falstius> mkyb14: wine "c:\program files\winamp\winamp.exe"
<tonyyarusso> simonvallore: All you're doing is deleting a section entirely, so that shouldn't be to bad.
<Falstius> or something like that, I'm not sure exactly where winamp is installed.
<mkyb14> heh how to i install winamp to that directory though?
<tonyyarusso> mkyb14: It should ask that while you're running the setup.
<simonvallore> tonyyarusso, i need to add a section O_O
<simonvallore> tonyyarusso, for my xp installation
<alexandre> tonyyarusso> Hey, talking about grub, do you know how to change the default entry?
<MWettendorff> Disel: i have installe apache/php5/Mysql, but i cant figure out how to make the apache use the PHP and the sql.
<tonyyarusso> simonvallore: Ah.  I don't know of any auto-editor, but I have a dual-boot with XP so I might be able to walk you through it.
<mkyb14> what i did was "winecfg" add the app to the list.... i dont' knwo that to do from there
<tonyyarusso> alexandre: You mean the one that boots automatically?  Then yes.
<MWettendorff> disel: i also need to setup away for me to admin the SQl from a windows PC.. and a way to uploade pages from that same PC
<AbdulSpiegel> hi
<simonvallore> tonyyarusso, i dual boot cxp and have done so succefully several time but this time its gheyed up
<collinder> navarone: ok my computer is restarting
<simonvallore> tony ill brb gonna try this
<alexandre> tonyyarusso> That's exactly what I'm wondering. Whatever I try, it keeps booting the very first entry in the list.
<collinder> navarone: sorry im at work were tryiong to get our gas turned on... its 52 in here
<diesel> MWettendorff: How did you install apache/php5/mysql?
<oggah> Hi, how to remove mozilla?
<navarone> collinder...np...you seems to be having a busy day...lol
<oggah> got mozilla and firefox installed. but want mozilla away.
<collinder> navarone: i got that blue screen again where it says that its failed to start the x server
<tonyyarusso> alexandre: Find the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst, make sure it is uncommented, and then change the number to the entry you want to use (0 is first).
<collinder> navarone: yeah and all my appts today are usually at night so it will be very cold in here if we dont have heat
<MWettendorff> disel: sudo apt-get install Apache2.. and the same with PHP5
<navarone> okay collinder ctrl-alt-f1 into another terminal
<mwe> MWettendorff: did you read and follow the lamp wiki? once it's working you can use phpMyAdmin to manage the databases.
<collinder> navarone: ok im in
<navarone> collinder I am assuming you are on another computer atm...?
<alexandre> tonyyarusso> Gee! It was so easy I didn't even see it... Talk about a tree hiding the frigging forest! ;-)
<alexandre> tonyyarusso> Thanks a lot!
<collinder> navarone: yes i have ubuntu on a lap top
<MWettendorff> disel: and for the MySQl, i ran sudo apt-get insstall mysql-server, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, php5-mysql
<collinder> navarone: i just got so fed up with microsoft the other day
<ProN00b> why am i getting
<ProN00b> The following packages have been kept back:
<ProN00b>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<ProN00b> ?
<tonyyarusso> alexandre: Glad to be of service!
<mkyb14> ok i got it, but i get an error opening files for writing....
<mwe> MWettendorff: you need to other things too. it's all in the wiki
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to fix gmplayer so that it runs... says it needs a skin
<Falstius> does ubuntu have a command line tool for configuring services, a chkconfig analog?
<navarone> collinder ok...typ sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  you will be asked for password...type user pass and enter...file will open for editting. Use pageup/dwn to scroll down to device section
<tonyyarusso> ProN00b: As I understand it that is the default, although you can override it if you want to upgrade the kernel.
<diesel> !lamp
<ubotu> I guess lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<collinder> ok
<collinder> 1 sec
<bur[n] er> Falstius: invoke-rc.d start/stop/restart service
<diesel> MWettendorff:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<MWettendorff> disel: thanks..
<collinder> navarone: ok its blank
<Falstius> bur[n] er: that sounds more like the "service" command
<franfar> Hello to everybody! Do you know how to make the sound of videos made with Canon IXUS 500 work fine?
<bur[n] er> Falstius: there's 'services-admin' for a gui... though I know you want command line
<bobw> can i install a debian package file on my ubuntu server??
<collinder> naarone: the last time i did this there was stuff here
<bur[n] er> Falstius: yeah, you're right
<navarone> collinder ok...you use arrow keys to move cursor...backspace deletes...in device section for vidcard what does it have...?
<diesel> MWettendorff: You're on the right track, but still missing some things...specificaly libapache2-mod-php5
<collinder> oh
<MWettendorff> disel: doest that also explain how to set it up so i can FTP from another PC? ( running windows)
<navarone> collinder  blank?
<tonyyarusso> Can someone help me register gstreamer codec stuff as plugins with Firefox?
<navarone> collinder> check what file path you used...
<Falstius> I can use the gui, I can do it by deleting the links, but it would be nice to use a command line tool with dependency checking.
<Tomcw> Hi, I'm new to linux, and I'm trying to get a Belkin F5D7050 wifi USB adaptor, which has RT2500 chipset to work on Ubantu, according to the Ubantu website, support for that particular chipset is built in and the wifi adaptor will work out of the box. When I go into SYSTEM>ADMINISTRATION>NETWORKING (in gnome) the wifi device is not shown. So does anyone have any ideas what's causing this?
<Dr_Acemaster> when activating a network connection under system>administration>networking, is that the same as ifup connection?
<mwe> MWettendorff: it doesn't
<mwe> MWettendorff: just install and configure an ftp server for that
<collinder> navarone yes, all i see is at the top gnu nano 1.3.8 the file name and then at the bottom (like a footer) it says new file
<mkyb14>  wine "c:\program files\winamp\winamp.exe"  doesn't open the program after i installed it with WINE
<collinder> file - /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<BenUrban> how do i switch to hardware opengl mode?
<BenUrban> (i use fglrx btw)
<bur[n] er> mkyb14: use ~/.wine/drive_c/program files/...
<tritium> mkyb14, why not use xmms, beep media player, or muine?  They're quite similar to winamp
<tonyyarusso> mkyb14: Try it withough the quotes?
<BenUrban> does ubuntu have something equivalent to "opengl-update ati"?
<navarone> collinder you may have opens a new file...lol...okay path to file is this...and and X is X not x.../etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrisx1> hey
<MWettendorff> i better return, when im ready for that.. it is only 2  day since i startet playing with this OS
<diesel> MWettendorff: I would not install ftp if all you want to do is work on MySQL.  I would install phpmyadmin which will allow you to work on MYSQL from any browser anywhere
<collinder> ooooh
<collinder> dAMN
<collinder> LOL
<bobw> can i install a debian package file on my ubuntu server??
<chrisx1> !win32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<bur[n] er> bobw: u "can" but it's not advisec
<tritium> bobw, it's better not to.  Which one?
<chrisx1> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<collinder> shit my desktop just restarted
<tritium> no foul language, please, collinder
<collinder> sorry
<tonyyarusso> bobw: I would assume so, although I'm just running desktop, not server.  Can you tell everyone what you've tried?
<navarone> collinder ubuntu desktop?
<tritium> no worries
<mkyb14> says that "use command" not found
<jdier> can anyone tell me where the config file is for the desktop menu?  I mean the menu that pops up when you right click in an empty space on the desktop
<collinder> if you knew the day im havin... youd understand
<MWettendorff> disel: 2 sec.. yo just burned a fuce here..
<bobw> tritium, its a debian package called libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<tritium> sorry to hear that, collinder
<mkyb14> lol this is a pain... no i'm doing this to do it.. to learn i dont' care what program i use in wine
<MWettendorff> disel: to much infomation i think
<tritium> bobw, there should be an ubuntu equivalent
<collinder> besides "foul language" in new york is like adding a comma
<tritium> bobw, apt-cache search libstdc++
<chrisx1> collinder, my pc crashed earlier n if u was in my family ud understand how stressed i get
<collinder> navaron: no my computer just restarted, i think the power went out and then restarted
<franfar> does somebody know how to make gdesklets start automatically every time I restart???
<BenUrban> c,o,l,l,i,n,d,e,r,
<chrisx1> im 15 n my dad pased away
<navarone> aaaa collinder...fergitabotit
<diesel> MWettendorff: one other thing...spelling my nick would be nice so that I can see that you are chatting directly with me
<jdier> franfar, go to your sessions menu and add there
<collinder> chrisx1: i have to surgically implant ptfe teflon and surgical steel into some guys privates at 9pm today
<navarone> collinder ouch
<collinder> think about that
<rambo3> mkyb14 , tab your way to the program . cd .wine/c_ (tab)
<collinder> navarone
<collinder> nack in terminal
<jdier> franfar - system, preferences, sessions
<diesel> MWettendorff: why do you want to install FTP?  For what purpose?
<tonyyarusso> bobw: If I remember correctly, it was libstdc++6.
<collinder> back
<mkyb14> wha's that mean
<BenUrban> collinder: do you plan to anesthetize him first?
<bobw> tritium, tonyyarusso , do i want the development files?
<collinder> its illegal to do that in new york state
<navarone> collinder type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MWettendorff> diesel: want to be abel to upload webpages from my main PC.
<chrisx1> collinder, thats ur job right? my dad was ill n doctors sed there ppl worse than him he died 3 days later...
<tritium> bobw, well, what are you needing this package for?
<chrisx1> the doctors in the uk are absolutly useless
<collinder> benurban: anything that makes the area numb is illegal in new york state
<BenUrban> ...
<BenUrban> wtf
<bobw> tritium, Lotus domino server
<collinder> chrisx: i do body mod and piercings and make jewelry
<BenUrban> ohh
<tritium> bobw, you don't need -dev packages, then
<chrisx1> kool
<diesel> MWettendorff: cool, now I can tell that you are speaking directly to me...If you want a secure and easy way to upload web pages from a windows pc to your ubuntu box I would look into installing WinSCP on windows and ssh server on ubuntu
<chrisx1> the doctors could of helped my dad ages ago
<franfar> jdier - I'm sorry, but I don't know how to do that, I'm using X-Chat
<chrisx1> he had emphysemia or something
<BenUrban> so how do i turn on hardware acceleration with fglrx?
<bobw> tritum, thanks ill try it out
<chrisx1> they could perscribe some tables
<chrisx1> to clear the disease
<jdier>  can anyone tell me where the config file is for the desktop menu?  I mean the menu that pops up when you right click in an empty space on the desktop?
<chrisx1> but they wouldnt
<collinder> navarone: im in i got it
<Stormx2> Firefox isn't printing properly.
<mkyb14> ok i tab'd there
<tritium> chrisx1, I don't believe emphysema can be cured with pills
<BenUrban> jdier: i don't think there is one
<rambo3> good
<thegladiator> i am considering fresh ubntu install
<chrisx1> i read on google
<navarone> collinder ok pageup/dwn to scroll and find section Device with vidcard name in it
<jdier> BenUrban, No way to change that menu?
<thegladiator> can some help me with a few FAQ's ?
<jdier> Franfar, are you running ubuntu?
<diesel> thegladiator: yes, ask
<Tomcw> Hello?  I'm new to linux, and I'm trying to get a Belkin F5D7050 wifi USB adaptor, which has RT2500 chipset to work on Ubantu, according to the Ubantu website, support for that particular chipset is built in and the wifi adaptor will work out of the box. When I go into SYSTEM>ADMINISTRATION>NETWORKING (in gnome) the wifi device is not shown. So does anyone have any ideas what's causing this?
<BenUrban> jdier: i dunno for sure but i've never seen any reference to being able to change it
<thegladiator> thanks...
<tonyyarusso> chrisx1: Maybe slowed down, but not cured.
<jdier> BenUrban, thanks
<collinder> navarone: ok i see the other video card that i took out
<BenUrban> tomaw-: try enabling usb ;)
<tritium> chrisx1, don't believe everything you read on the internet
<Tomcw> of course, it is enabled
<navarone> collinder do you see nvidia anywhere?
<collinder> navarone actually i see 2 sections for monitors
<franfar> jdier - Yes, version 5.10, but I never used this program before...
<BenUrban> tomaw-: what does dmesg say?
<Tomcw> how do i do dmsg?
<BenUrban> tomaw-: type 'dmesg' in a terminal
<navarone> collinder there should be Monitor section and Something Screen with monitor mentioned
<jdier> franfar - I was answering your question about how to start gdesklets automatically when a session starts.
<BenUrban> !fglrx
<ubotu> hmm... fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thegladiator> does ubntu have mp3 support ?
<coz> hello all
<diesel> thegladiator: yes
<harfooz> hi all. I have breezy on my laptop, and when I boot it, there is a really, really long pause while the network (wired and wireless, I presume) try to locate a connection. I'd like to have them activated only when I manually do so after logging in.
<thegladiator> by default ?
<collinder> navarone: i see selection "device" and it identifies it as the voodoo and then it says driver nvidia
<coz>  I get this problem all the time and always cannot remember how to do it
<diesel> thegladiator: no
<thegladiator> i have 5.10
<thegladiator> i see
<coz> I have a tar.gz package
<thegladiator> and what about video acpabilities ?
<franfar> jdier - Oh thanks, could you tell me how to do that? Is bcause is very annoing to start manually every time
<collinder> navarone: and then under that it says selection monitor
<jdier> franfar - from the gnome or ubuntu menu choose system, then choose preferences, then choose session
<thegladiator> capabilities ?
<coz> I want install it how do I do that
<XxFREDdiexX> i need help running amercians army
<harfooz> so that I can quickly boot, and then select the network that I want activated once booted.
<tritium> coz, is there no ubuntu package of what you want to install?
<collinder> navarone: and then under that ts selection screen
<BenUrban> coz: tar -xzvf, configure, make, sudo make install
<chrisx1> tritium, i went to see my dad today and he looked well peacefull and happy
<navarone> collinder I am going to paste my Device section for my Geforce3...will proably apply to you as well...
<diesel> thegladiator: what about video?
<chrisx1> he was just led there tritium
<collinder> ok
<coz> no .deb package yet
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<tritium> chrisx1, sorry to hear that he is ill
<thegladiator> like it wouldnt have divx avi support by default
<thegladiator> so what will i have to do for that ?
<tritium> coz, which software?
<chrisx1> hes not anymore tritium
<BenUrban> anyone know of a way to convert an ebuild to a deb?
<XxFREDdiexX> how do i boot up amercis army
<diesel> thegladiator: true
<collinder> it should the only thing that isnt the same with nvidia is everything before mx and geforce 2s
<Tomcw> Dmesg said too much to type in on the other computer - is there anything I should be looking for?
<coz> BenUrban the -xzvf is that the package name
<diesel> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<chrisx1> tritium, i think hes very happy
<thegladiator> diesel, using synaptic what all can i install ?
<harfooz> (lost my wireless for a second there!)
<BenUrban> tomaw-: the last few lines after you plug in the device should refer to it
<tritium> chrisx1, I'm very sorry.  I too lost my father.
<chrisx1> tritium, how old r u?
<diesel> thegladiator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormat
<tritium> chriswk, 32 now, 13 when he passed
<maarten> hi
<diesel> thegladiator: Enable more than the default repositories
<chrisx1> yer tritium my youngest sister is 10 im 15
<bobw> tritium, i remember the issue now......i need a package from oldstable, its on the debian website in /oldlibs/libstdc++2.9glibc2.1
<diesel> thegladiator: for use with synaptic
<chrisx1> anyhoo be back like 10 mins walkin dogs
<Otis> I'd like to install Ubuntu on a machine that dual-boots into Windows and an old Mandrake install ... will the installer overwrite the existing boot loader and allow me to dual-boot between Ubuntu and Windows ?
<tritium> chrisx1, take care
<coz> BenUrbasn assume that i am a doof could you please be specific about this tar.bz
<igle> hola
<tritium> bobw, I see
<franfar> jdier - Oh I see! but... the thing is that since Gdesklets is on the Programs menu, I can't find on that dialogue (startup programs)
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Tomcw> Unfortuanately, the wifi device is on this computer at the moment - but dmesg does refer to the device being disconnected
<maarten> i am making changes to /etc/kde3/kdmrc, but they have no effect
<navarone> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5565
<Torez04> Hi. Does the restart command come defaultwith Ubuntu
<Torez04> ?
<bobw> tritium, is there a place on ubuntu's site where i can get the .deb....im brand new to ubuntu
<tritium> coz, what's the software?
<MWettendorff> diesel: let me do 1 thing at the time. im a old man, and my fuches burns over a litle easy, when it comes to Linux..
<navarone> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5565
<maarten> any idea why?
<thegladiator> diesel, and what about the boat loader ?
<tritium> bobw, there may not be that particular package, given its age
<thegladiator> will it keep my fc4 and XP ?
<coz> it is gnocky-0.0.3.tar.bz for nokia phones
<navarone> collinder go to this url and transfer this section to the vidcard device section in your conf file http://pastebin.ubuntulinux/5565
<thegladiator> like i dont wanna remove it straighaway
<diesel> thegladiator: what about the boot loader?  Ask the question man
<Rockshmo> could anybody PM me with assistance?
<maarten> /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc that is
<bobw> tritum, does ubuntu have a search package area/
<diesel> MWettendorff: Have you installed libapache2-mod-php5 to get php5 to work with Apache2?
<thegladiator> diesel > currently > fc4 has grub installed and it asks me for the kernel etc...so when i install ubntu what happens ?
<crimsun> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jdier> franfar  you are not looking for start up menu.  You are looking for the systems menu.  At the bottom or top of your screen there is a panel or menu bar that has the ubuntu logo, then <applications> <places> <system>....  yes?
<crimsun> it's also available via the firefox search tab in the upper right corner
<collinder> it doesnt work
<collinder> the link
<Lewix> toshiba M45-s169
<crimsun> s/tab/text entry field/
<thegladiator> diesel, hope u get the question :)
<Torez04> Why does my Ubuntu say command not found with the command 'restart'
<navarone> http:pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5565
<diesel> thegladiator: No, I don't understand the question.
<MWettendorff> diesel: not yet.. im reading the guide you gave a link to...
<Otis> I'd like to install Ubuntu on a machine that dual-boots into Windows and an old Mandrake install ... will the installer overwrite the existing boot loader and allow me to dual-boot between Ubuntu and Windows ?
<Lewix> has someone got a toshiba M45-S169 or a graphic card ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M
<collinder> navarone: the link doesnt work
<psusi> Torez04: because there is no such command
<Dr_Acemaster> Otis yes
<bur[n] er> Otis: yep
<psusi> Torez04: maybe you meant shutdown -r now?
<Otis> Dr_Acemaster: thanks !
<navarone> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5565
<MWettendorff> diesel: is there a way that i can uninstall it all, so i can follow that guide right down to the dot?
* navarone sighs
<Torez04> Nah. I'm trying to do an init.d/networking restart
<Torez04> And it's having none of it
<collinder> navarone: got it thanks
<franfar> jdier - yes, I found that place on System>Preferences>Sesions>Programs at startup right?
<jdier> franfar  you want the <System> menu  from there you want the <Preferences> menu from there choose <Sessions>
<chalcedony> Falstius: still on ? (maybe people are done calling me now ;)
<Otis> Dr_Acemaster: but wouldn't that mean that the installer has to be able to understand the existing bootloader and to "migrate" it to the new one ?
<collinder> navarone: its agp
<jdier> franfar, you are rocking now!!!
<thegladiator> diesel -> like when i boot fc4 menu comes up asking my OS to boot XP and FC4 ( 2 kernels)
<franfar> jdier - thanks!
<navarone> collinder this should get your x sever started...but you may need help with mouse or keyboard as well
<thegladiator> diesel, initially , what happens when i install ubuntu ?
<collinder> navarone, ok ill try thanks
<khonis> hello
<navarone> collinder mine is agp as well
<maarten> i want to setup a passwordless login for my 4 year old daughter. any idea how to do that?
<chalcedony> well.. anyway, the Ubuntu computer is seeing the OfficeJet7200 printer and shows three printing jobs: Pending Printer-stopped. The printer is actually ON and looks fine but isn't responding at all. Falstius or someone?
<diesel> thegladiator: the same thing will happen with Ubuntu.  I install windows first and then I install Ubuntu.  Grub (the default Ubuntu) boot loader should recognize your windows parition
<coz> Ok guys I am trying to install an app for nokia phones named "gnocky"
<collinder> navarone. oh ok
<coz> it is in a tar.bz package
<coz> how do I install this?
<ubuntu_> hi, i need help with partitioning, i'm using the livecd right now. what i want to do is merge all partitions into one
<coz> tar.gz
<Stormx2> checking for   gstreamer-0.8 >= 0.8   gstreamer-control-0.8 >= 0.8... configure: error: you need gstreamer development packages installed !
<diesel> MWettendorff: You could probably just start from where you are at the moment and follow the guide
<rambo3> there is option for autologin on gdm config
<thegladiator> diesel, and the fc4 options will remain as well , i am going to install in a diff partition
<franfar> but, the thing is that when I say add - it asks me for a program that I can't reach because it's placed in a menu (Gdesklets - accesories)
<Stormx2> >.> But what are the gstreamer dev packages called?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: you shouldn't do that... you should keep a swap
<navarone> hmmm...are agp devices id'ed as pci in xorg.conf?
<diesel> thegladiator: yes
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: but... "sudo gparted" will help out
<thegladiator> diesel, i see
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, i ran that, i don't understand it
<recon0> does anyone know how to add ssh v.1 support to sshd?
<mdeboer> i am making changes to /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, but they have no effect
<Torez04> psusi, I'm trying to restart networking. How do I do it if there's no such restart command, which according to guides on forums, there is..?
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, hence why i needed help
<diesel> thegladiator: so you have windows on partition 1, fc4 on part. 2, and want to install Ubuntu on partion 3?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: good luck :)
<DrBair> recon0:  config files are in /etc/sshd
<thegladiator> diesel, correct
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, you're not helping?
<jdier> franfar - click the add button then type <gdesklests> in the Startup command box
<MWettendorff> diesel: if i can figure out where that is :)
<triode> I need help setting up a USB sound card, can anybody help me?
<collinder> navarone: there is also a section that says selection screen and it lists that the voodoo3 is the device
<kentoq> Hey
<Stormx2> Hi
<recon0> DrBair,so i have to edit a config file? i should be ok
<kentoq> Could anyone assist a bit
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: it's tough... if vino did reverse VNC, I'd be all about it
<diesel> thegladiator: Grub should handle those paritions just fine.
<diesel> thegladiator: *should* being the important word here
<ubuntu_> it says i have /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda5, why do i have two?
<thegladiator> diesel, i see and what about the software package ? like kde is available ?
<Tomcw> Hello? Does anyone have any idead on how I can get my wifi USB thing to work on ubantu (see messages above)?
<kentoq> How to get my Broadcomm-WLAN-drivers to Ubuntu.?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: what format are both of them?  one is probably a swap
<franfar> jdier - ok, what about the order? (it says 50), I left it as is.
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, one is ext3 and the other is extended
<triode> Hello, can anybody help me set up my usb sound card, please?
<chalcedony> well.. anyway, the Ubuntu computer is seeing the OfficeJet7200 printer and shows three printing jobs: Pending Printer-stopped. The printer is actually ON and looks fine but isn't responding at all. It prints fine from debian with lp filename.
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: and inside that extended is something
<diesel> thegladiator: even if you install ubuntu (not kubuntu, not xubuntu) you can still get KDE and use KDE as the default desktop...just involves more steps and knowing a little bit about what you are doing.
<jdier> franfar - I left mine along at 50
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: /dev/hda1 == your install
<mycket> ubuntu_, did you repartiotion your hdd? Or do you have another OS on it?
<diesel> thegladiator: if you want KDE desktop by default, then I would download Kubuntu
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: /dev/hda5 is probably a swap
<ubuntu_> mycket, i screwed up the partition while trying to install ubuntu
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, it's 8GB
<Otis> are you guys saying that windows partitions will be recognised by installation regardless of what kind of bootloader was there first ?
<franfar> jdier, thank you very much for your help, you've been very nice!
<thegladiator> diesel, nah i like many dke utilities...kview , kpdf
<HyPer7> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: well, why do you have it, whats on it?  mount it?  u sure it's not a swap... gparted tells you
<collinder> navarone: and hopw do i get out of this once i am done
<diesel> thegladiator: then I would download Kubuntu and install that
<ubuntu_> also, i have an "Unallocated" partition which is 20GB, what can i do with that?
<jdier> franfar - I am a newbie too.  I just happened to have figured out that exact thing last week.
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, it doesn't say swap anywhere
<diesel> thegladiator: or do you just want to use those utilities and still have gnome?
<MWettendorff> diesel: i just ran  sudo bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql and now it sais that i have to copy some support-files/mysql.server to the right place. how adn where do i finde thoes?? (If that is something i need to do)
<mycket> ubuntu_, you should create 2 partitions one ext3 or reiserfs for the system and one swap.
<Torez04> Can someone please tell me if there's a command to restart etc/init.d/networking?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: it probably says something... what does it say under "Filesystem" ?
<mdeboer> i want to setup a passwordless login for my 4 year old daughter. any idea how to do that? i read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27995.html this thread but it does not really come to an answer
<navarone> collinder have you added the section about nvidia?
<bobo_> Torez04: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"    should work; "sudo networking restart" in the /etc/init.d dirctory won't work
<collinder> navarone: i was supposed to add cause i replaced
<Izzy> anyone do ubuntu server installs for a few $$?
<navarone> collinder "selection" screen or Section Screen?
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, the unallocated one says nothing, /dev/hda1/ says "extended"
<triode> I need help setting up a USB sound card in ubuntu
<triode> anybody?
<thegladiator> diesel i need to keep those things on gnome
<ubuntu_> mycket, i don't know how
<mycket> ubuntu_, if you want to install your system you can use the installproram to create these
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: unallocated shouldn't say anything because it's formatted
<thegladiator> diesel, can we chat pvt
<Torez04> bobo_, I keep getting told that the command isn't found though
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, the partition name is unallocated
<collinder> navarone: i replaced what was in the selection "device" section but there is also a selection "screen"section
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: are you sure hda1 says extended?  did you install ubuntu?
<navarone> collinder...have you saved file?
<Tomcw> Does anyone kow hoe I can make my rt2500 wifi card work on ubantu, I have tried what it says on the website
<collinder> navarone: no
<oggah> running the ubuntu-lite-desktop thing now. checked used ram. 60Mbyte ;)
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: unallocated means you can make a partition ont hat space
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, of course, i was using it a minute ago
<coz> anyone know how to install a .tar.gz package
<diesel> thegladiator: yeah, you can still get kde apps while using gnome.  For example, I have k3b (an excellent disk burning app) installed on my Gnome desktop and my Gnome desktop is running the xfce window manager.
<thegladiator> hi
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: now rezise your hda1 onto that unallocated area
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, it doesn't let me
<diesel> thegladiator: you can do all kinds of things
<mycket> ubuntu_, do you have a live-cd or the install-cd? The install cd guides you throgh the install process
<navarone> collinder under Monitor section and device nvidia does it have a Section "Screen" with vidcard?
<tonyyarusso> Can someone help me manually make symbolic links to plugins for Firefox?
<psusi> coz: .tar.gz is not a package format... it's a gzip compressed tar archive
<psusi> coz: i.e. .zip
<ubuntu_> bur[n] er, it says i'm only allowed to resize /dev/hda1/ to 28GB max
<coz> thanks but how to install?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: apply the changes to delete the first partition
<diesel> MWettendorff: I don't know the answer to your question...sorry
<ubuntu_> oh right
<triode> hi
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: and what free space is left?  is there another partition at all? or just /dev/hda1
<thegladiator> diesel, my broadband speed is limited
<psusi> coz: you don't 'install' it... you might extract the files that are stored in it if you want... double click on it
<franfar> Oh, it's very welcome help form all people on this linux thingy
<franfar> Bye!
<collinder> navarone: selection screen lists  identifier "default screen" device "3dfx voodoo 3" monitor pnp default depth 16 subselection displays - and then it lies about size choice
<collinder> xcause you cant choose any of those sizes
<collinder> just 640 x 480
<recon0> DrBair, i've been through the config file man page and i can't figure out how to get ssh v.1 support
<chrisx1> Back
<thegladiator> diesel, and i need to get those k applications mostly + kdevelop + all those necessary multimedia players adn codecs
<drkfiber> Hi.
<Izzy> anyone do ubuntu server installs for a few $$?
<MWettendorff> diesel: that is oki.. i was just hoping. i figure that it aint that important.. going to next step
<thegladiator> diesel, and java ofcourse
<navarone> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5566
<bryan> Hey people, installed Ubuntu last night, just looking for help to get my Sound working.
<thegladiator> diesel, hwo much mb do u think these will be ? my speed is 256 kbps hence i am curious
<drkfiber> Anyone use MythTV on 5.10. I am trying to import DVD's and nothing happens when I select that option. I am using all the standard packages from apt-get.
<Hobbsee> !tell bryan about sound
<navarone> collinder try that...it is my section but is for Geforece 3...I don't know if it is suitable totally for your card...but it may get you up and running
<diesel> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<chrisx1> !tell chrisx1 about ntfs
<triode> bryan, what kind of sound?
<Torez04> According to Ubuntu, when I type "sudo etc/init.d/networking restart", "etc/init.d/networking" is command not found. Changing it around so it's "sudo restart etc/yadaryadar" says restart isn't a command. Shutdown -r to try and reboot the system says I have to be root. Is my Ubuntu bummed?
<Tomcw> Hello, I'm sorry to keep asking, but does anyone know how I can get my Belkin F5d7050 aka RT2500 wifi usb adaptor to work on ubantu. According to the website it should work out of the box, but for me it does not even show up in network settings?
<thegladiator> okay about java
<navarone> torez sudo shutdown -r now
<thegladiator> what about the rest ?
<holycow> heh
<dotsony> if I write a custom /etc/network/interfaces script will the network administration tool step on it later?
<holycow> i killed totem yet the sound is still playing for the movie
<chrisx1> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, i'll show you a screenshot: http://img491.imageshack.us/img491/2750/screenshot8fu.png
<bobo_> Torez04: just did it on my breezy and it worked-maybe look to make sure networking command is in the /etc/init.d directory. also "sudo ./networking restart" should work in the /etc/init.d directory
<thegladiator> kdeveleop for software development and movie players codecs and k utilities
<diesel> thegladiator: if you have ubuntu installed and want to get KDE apps, then you will have a lot of MB to download because dpkg will download the KDE dependent libraries
<mmiikkee12> is there an install method that will let me choose the packages i want?
<Kyral> mmiikkee12: server install
<navarone> Torez04 you need sudo in command
<mmiikkee12> ok
<psusi> Torez04: what the heck are you trying to do exactlY/  reboot the computer?
<thegladiator> i see how much do u think that cud run upto ? 500 MB+ ?
<Kyral> mmiikkee12: it will leave you with noting but the commandline
<mmiikkee12> Kyral: that won't install mysql, apache, ... ?
<collinder> navarone: i replaced everything in sectio "device" but in the next section section "monitor" it just saYS identifier pnp monitor options dpms then the next section is section screen and it lists the voodoo stuff
<mmiikkee12> oh ok
<Kyral> mmiikkee12: nope
<navarone> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5566
<thegladiator> *sigh* indian broadband is pathethic
<navarone> collinder collinder ^^^
* mmiikkee12 may actually stick with a distro for more than 2 weeks this time
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, did you get that?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: do you have a lot of work done on that install already?
<Torez04> I am trying to restart my network! I'm having too many problems with wireless, seemingly like a few other people in here! I just want to restart my networking, but nothing is working, and as you may have guessed, I'm now getting a tad ticked off...
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, yes
<diesel> thegladiator: where is India?  Bangalore?
<holycow> anyone know what would be running to keep on playing the sound of a .mov file when totem is killed off?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: in that case, just resize hda5 to the full size of hda1
<collinder> navarone... yeah thats whats in my section "device" section b ut theres still all that voodoo stuff below that
<thegladiator> this is the  offer that we get out here...256 kbps/2.5 gb per month/for 20$
<Kyral> Torez04: sometimes the best thing to do is walk away for a while
<thegladiator> not in bglr now
<thegladiator> not in bangalore now
<thegladiator> but everywhere it is the sam
<navarone> Torez04 you can shutdown reboot...but you need to use sudo try sudo shutdown -r now to reboot immediately
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, you mean make hda1 smaller and make hd5 bigger?
<psusi> Torez04: I'm not sure exactly what you mean by 'restart networking'
<thegladiator> broadband rates
<dell500> anyone here know how to  convert flac to mp3??
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: nope... hda1 is a container that holds hda5
<navarone> collinder...delete any voodoo section/part
<coz> have .tar.gz for app
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: you set up a "logical" or "extended partition"
<coz> no .deb package yet
<thegladiator> i guess in west u get a decent connection for 25$
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, hda5 is already as big as it can be
<coz> how do Iinstall this???
<wftl> Is there some non-command line way to identify what the program name of a running GUI app is?  For instance, I know that the CD player is gnome-cd and I can find that out by running "ps ax" and looking, but is there some graphical way for the command line shy?
<Necrocide> How do I close port 1027, and port 1026?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: it can get bigger... it can fill hda1
<psusi> coz: I told you... you don't install it... you can extract the files from it... double click on the file to open it
<thegladiator> it is sad , but had my broadband been faster i wud have no hesitation in installing ubuntu straightway
<Torez04> I'm trying to go off a few guides on the forums. One of the solutions to a problem about the default gateway constantly changing, is to edit a file, then supposedly type, "Sudo etc/init.d/networking restart" to put the new file into effect seemingly.
<drkfiber> wftl: System Monitor
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, it says the max size is 8582MB
<thegladiator> i wouldnt have cared about packages to be installed
<Ivan> i have 2 file systems on my harddrive how do i enter the fat32 system throow fluxbox?
<collinder> navarone: ok now how do i save>?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: it's wrong... restart gparted?
<tonyyarusso> Torez04, That might work if you preface etc with a slash; what directory were you in an the time?
<diesel> wftl: yes...I have used the app before, but I am away from a GUI, so I can't tell you the exact name.
<diesel> wftl: of the app
<Stormx2> Ivan: it mounted?
<navarone> collinder ctrl-x and press y for yes
<collinder> ok
<Torez04> just the default directory, not moved anywhere after opening terminal
<bobw> so what can happen if I install this old libstdc++ debian package to my ubuntu server???...it does install i tested it out
<Ivan> Stormx2 mounted?
<wftl> drkfiber : thought about that. I was looking for something that didn't require you knowing the name of the running app.
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, i restarted it and it says the same
<wftl> Thanks, though.
<Torez04> tried prefacing etc with slash and dot slash. Nothing.
<tonyyarusso> wftl: I'm not sure about running ones, but I did find that for things in the Applications menu, I could find their name by dragging an icon to the desktop, viewing the properties, in the launcher section.
<bobo_> wftl: system monitor
<navarone> collinder now you can reboot or try startx
<drkfiber> add System Monitor to your menu bar. then click on it. You can see what Apps are running. You don't need to know the name.
<dell500> anyone know of a script that might do flac to mp3? i've gotten 2 that don't quite work
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, /dev/hda5/ will not go any bigger then 8582
<thegladiator> diesel, hwo much mb approx ?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: i don't know what to say... you can enlarge it though... is it mounted by chance?
<Stormx2> Ivan: Mounting is allowing you to use the partition. Could you access it on gnome?
<thegladiator> diesel, any guesses ?
<collinder> wow
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: can you move it first? then resize it?
<Ivan> i dont know how??
<collinder> ok it just spit a bunch of stuff at me 1 sec
<Ivan> where do i press
<Torez04> Kyral, walking away sounds like a really good idea, but sadly, it's not gonna get me any closer to getting this darned machine to broadcast my internet across my house through my wireless card.
<collinder> fatal server error n o screens found
<diesel> thegladiator: do an apt-get install -s <appname> and this will tell you how many mb you will havve to download.  The -s is for simulate
<Kyral> Torez04: I mean then you look at it differently
<bobw> tritum, so what can happen if I install this old libstdc++ debian package to my ubuntu server???...it does install i tested it out
<navarone> collinder try restarting
<thegladiator> i am on fc4 now
<chrisx1> msn messenger is starting to suck now
<awb4422> everyone i try to setup a wireless connection, the gateway device gets erased and the profile i last left in there isnt set as the default
<collinder> navarone: restaring nowe
<ubuntu__> bur[n] er, how do i move it?
<collinder> now
<Ivan> Stormx2 is there any 1 to enter it throw fluxbox?
<psusi> Torez04: cd /etc/init.d and ls... is there no networking file there?
<Stormx2> Ivan: WhaT?
<navarone> collinder I asssume this install was standard...not server or anything
<thegladiator> dieslel, can i do it in fc4 ? apt-get ?
<Ivan> fat32
<Stormx2> Ivan: All I'm asking is could you access it when you had gnome?
<collinder> navarone. yeah version 5.1
<ardchoille> chrisx1: M$ apps have always sucked
<Ivan> Stormx2 i am using grub to boot
<chrisx1> yer
<Stormx2> Ivan: I know.
<Torez04> Yes there is.
<Ivan> Stormx2 i never tried
<Stormx2> Ivan: Could you access the partition when you were using GNOME?
<Stormx2> Ivan: Oh?
<chrisx1> the fact there servers are beggining to lag loads
<Ivan> Stormx2 i dont know how to do it?
<Stormx2> Ivan:
<psusi> Torez04: then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should work
<Stormx2> Ivan: try: "ls -l /media" and pastebin the result.
<collinder> navarone: failed to start x server
<Torez04> FINALLY we have managed to get somewhere with the restart command, but it's now telling me it's failed...
<thegladiator> dieslel, can i do it in fc4 ? apt-get ?
<wftl> drkfiber (and others). The system monitor is a great way to do this, but if I wanted to give this to a non-command line savvy individual, they might not be able to make the connection between the running app and the command listed there.  gnome-cd is a pretty obvious one, but not everything is going to be.
<Stormx2> thegladiator: FC doesn't use aptitute
<Torez04> wait a sec, I think I know why
<navarone> collinder is the computer connected to internet?
<Stormx2> thegladiator: It uses RPMs
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: man gparted... gparted.sf.net...
<collinder> navarone yes
<bur[n] er> ubuntu__: google
<thegladiator> ah yep
<Ivan> Stormx2 i only get 2 cd roms and 2 floppys
<zukalk> hey all
<wftl> Appreciate the input.
<Torez04> Nope. Fail on reconfiguring networking interfaces.
<Stormx2> !tell Ivan about mounting
#ubuntu 2005-12-15
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(lightbright/#ubuntu) zacch:?
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
(bob2/#ubuntu) kentoq: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
(bob2/#ubuntu) bah bugzilla
(zacch/#ubuntu) on the bottom of bug #20405
(zacch/#ubuntu) the poster refers to alsa not being updated to the new-world-order
(zacch/#ubuntu) maybe he just means the new kernel/udev interplay or something
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> scott speaks only in scottese
<zacch> I've seen in the fora that a lot is going on in udev and things are in flux
<dominic_> hi
<dominic_> anyone here from Australia?
<bob2> hah, -1 for reading forums, +2 for an interesting plural ;p
<bob2> dominic_: like 75% of the channel, afaict
<zacch> latin plural
<_james_> Hey :)
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i change the protections for all the files in a folder to give read/write access?
<dominic_> cool!
<shaggydoo> bob2, nope, same error, DRI gets disabled near the end of the log.
<bob2> MrBlowtatoes: which folder?
<zacch> so well, I wish I could help contributing to the bug report by trying a few things - what can I do? install latest kernel from source and see?
<bob2> shaggydoo: hm
<spola> MrBlowtatoes, chmod +rw /path/to/dir/* (or do a -R, man chmod for more on that)
<zacch> I also found bug #16996
<bob2> zacch: it sounds like scott knows what is happening but just hasn't fixd it yet
<anewman> list
<shaggydoo> bob2, would you be willing to take a look at my xorg log? it seems to enable DRI, but right after module GLcore is loaded, it gives me the DRI error
<dominic_> wow
<zacch> bob2: yes it seems so. I'll read a few more reports, also about alsaconf
<alberto> wenas
<alberto> spanish?
<bob2> shaggydoo: ok, but it's pretty unlikely I'd be much use
<shaggydoo> bob2, why's that? you've been pretty helpful thus far
* bob2 is no X guru
<shaggydoo> hah, regardless :)
<shaggydoo> if I can get someone to even give me an idea of what's wrong I'll be a happy man
<bob2> go for it
<shaggydoo> bob2, sending file over irc, fine with you?
<UbuKen> I'm using ubuntu/gnome/metacity - does anyone know how to set the color of the active window's titlebar?
<bob2> pastebin.ca would be preferable
<zacch> shaggydoo, can you repeat what's your problem please?
<loufoque_> UbuKen: change the metacity theme
<shaggydoo> bob2, good idea
<bob2> less over this ssh link to the machine with my irc client will be cryworthy
<zacch> shaggydoo: I had a DRI issue fixed yesterday with my Toshiba laptop
<shaggydoo> zacch, I've been trying to get DRI working with the SiS 630 onboard video
<loufoque_> UbuKen: System > Preferences > Theme
<shaggydoo> zacch, it seems to enable DRI, but disable it near the end of the Xorg log file
<loufoque_> Edit Theme
<demon71> does anyone know much about the program apollon?
<loufoque_> hmm no Details
<zacch> shaggydoo: put in the Device section (in xorg.conf)
<loufoque_> Window border
<robotgeek> demon71: it's in the repos
<demon71> yeah but im havin some issues with it
<UbuKen> loufoque_, that doesn't allow me to set an explicit color of my choice :( Must I create a custom theme ?
<zacch> shaggydoo: Option "DRI" "True"
<robotgeek> demon71: ah, i don't use it that much. sorry
<shaggydoo> zacch, already got that
<demon71> gotcha... i get an error of  "Sorry, I couldn't locate your giFT installation,please select the path to your giFT like /.../share/giFT"
<loufoque_> yes UbuKen
<linkd> UbuKen: you could edit an existing one... tho i might just be talkin' outta my ass as i dont use metacity
<shaggydoo> bob2, http://pastebin.com/457820
<zacch> also explicitly set VideoRAM size?
<shaggydoo> zacch, done that as well
<zacch> ok, then I don't know, sorry
<zacch> for me, setting DRI to True sufficed
<zacch> but:
<shaggydoo> zacch, that's ok, thanks, at least you tried :)
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: you still there?
<UbuKen> linkd, that's the recommended course. Thanks!
<lightbright> hondje: you are a loser dude :)
<zacch> glxinfo can help more if you set the verbose-option
<MaliBuda> yes robo
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: type "robo <tab>" :)
<tweek> hondje, is elite :] 
<zacch> in the environment - I don't know anymore what it is...but it helped me determine that my xorg-gl-modules were outdated
<hondje> Why thank you, tweek :)
<shaggydoo> zacch, never tried it with verbose, I'll check it out
<lightbright> hondje: hehe
<zacch> and I had to update ubuntu-desktop explicitly
<tweek> I should join #physics
<MaliBuda> robo <tab>
<bob2> demon71: what are you trying to do?
<lightbright> hondje: how long you been using Ubuntu?
<MaliBuda> "robo <tab>"
<demon71> get apollon to work
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: press the tab key, it will complete my name
<hondje> a long time
<lightbright> hondje: define long time
<cafuego> !info mono dapper
<ubotu> mono: (Mono CLI (.NET) runtime), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.1.10-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: did you paste the lsusb output?
<bob2> demon71: apollon is in ubuntu
<MaliBuda> sorry im little stupid
<hondje> warty
<aurelito> hello
* cafuego ponders
<aurelito> hello form spain
<aurelito> hello from spain
<bob2> shaggydoo: hm, I dunno, sorry
<MaliBuda> robotgeek
<lightbright> hondje: how old are you kid?
<robotgeek> aurelito: hi, we see you :)
<demon71> bob2: ??? im using kubuntu and got apollon from the repos but i get an error
<hondje> 54
<shaggydoo> zacch,  I'm going to avoid updating ubuntu-desktop or anything of the sort, last time I ended up with artifacts on my desktop (seems to be a problem with the latest version)
<maxmit> Could anyone here help me with an MPlayer problem?
<shaggydoo> bob2, oh well, I'll keep trying, thanks though
<macke> hey!
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: yes, now open up a terminal (Accessories -> Terminal)
<macke> i need help getting sound in Ubuntu!?? i have sound but very very low!!
<Floid_> Could someone please apply http://www.saout.de/misc/lilo-22.6.1-devmapper.patch to the lilo package and wake me up when it's in the repo?
<seatouch> !tell me about nautilus
<MaliBuda> robotgeek: sorry im win user and have mirc
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: on your ubuntu machine?
<macke> anyone?
<Floid_> ...considering as86 isn't even in the default repos used by the LiveCD to make it at all not-a-pain-in-the-ass to build it myself.
<maxmit> macke: seems like you've just got to find the master sound controller and run it u.
<jdier_> what is the app that launches the menu when I right click on the desk top? metacity or natilus?
<maxmit> u = up.
<MaliBuda> no i have live distribution
<Epix> I need a good tool to edit audio. Audacity is working, but the EQ makes a buzzing noise. that sucks.
<cafuego> Floid_: Just add a '/bin/rm -f /dev/dm' to bootmish.sh
<zacch> shaggydoo: there's a good manual about DRI on a freedesktop-org URL, I try to dig up the link...
<diesel> jdier_: nautilus
<MaliBuda> i want to use ubuntu
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: most probably you need to use ndiswrapper for your wireless
<shaggydoo> zacch, that would be great :)
<macke> ive raised the meters in alsamixer to max but still ver low sound....?
<MaliBuda> isit one program for controling wifi
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: it allows you to use windows drivers in linux
<MaliBuda> ah super
<Floid_> caf: And this will help how, exactly?
<cafuego> Keep in mind it's evil.
<MaliBuda> robotgeek: i will find it
<cafuego> Floid_: I imnagine you're having 'lilo won't run issues" due to /dev/dm?
<macke> am i incisible or what?
<Epix> anyone know of audio editing stuff?
<MaliBuda> robotgeek: are you everyday in this channel
<Floid_> I'm having "LILO won't freaking install itself" issues, yeah.
<Floid_> But when exactly will bootmisc.sh get executed if I can't boot from the drive?
<cafuego> Floid_: Yes, delete d/ev/dm
<shaggydoo> Epix, yeah, but Audacity works well for us :)
<maxmit> I'm trying to get MPlayer to play an MPEG. Here's the output if someone wants to look it over: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Gp35S916.html
<cafuego> Floid_: Delete it NOW, then run lilo.
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: mostly, even if i am not, someone else will be able to
<Epix> shaggydoo: do you get a buzz when you use the eq feature?
<kraehe> how to configure a japanse keyboard (on a fresh ubuntu-server just deboostraped) ?
<cafuego> Floid_: Then, after the next bootup, any 'lilo' calls to update the bootsector will work fine.
<demon71> If no one can help with Apollon, Does anyone know of a better downloading software?
<shaggydoo> Epix, nope, but then again I haven't used it for about a week
<Epix> shaggydoo: and, what version you got? I have 1.2.3
<Floid_> caf: See again, if one cannot boot, one cannot boot to run lilo...
<MaliBuda> robo:i looking for one person, he told me nick i think ubugeek or something like that, he is from canada
<maxmit> I'm trying to get MPlayer to play an MPEG. Here's the output if someone wants to look it over: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Gp35S916.html
<cafuego> Floid_: Boot up from rescue cd. Delete /dev/dm, run lilo.
<shaggydoo> Epix, don't have it anymore, fresh install
<Floid_> Anyhow, time to reinstall it for the 50th time into the memfs from the livecd, yeah.
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: not me. i'll let him/her know that you were looking for him/her
<Floid_> It would be much easier if someone would just pull in the freaking patch. ;)
<cafuego> Floid_: You don't need to re-install, just boot, chroot, run lilo.
<Epix> hm. 1.3 is out :P
<zacch> shaggydoo: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting
<Tedd> Hey. Here (again) with a problem.
<cafuego> Be glad I can tell you *how* to fix it, I had no such luxury a few months ago <heh>
<zacch> what helped me a lot is export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<zacch> and then glxinfo
<Tedd> I'm trying to install the driver for my ATI radeon 9800 pro.
<shaggydoo> zacch, great, thank you. I'm going to see what I can find out
<Tedd> I'm following the instructions, but when I get to the ./ thing, it tells me permission denied.
<ViViD> i seem to be having trouble with the nvidia glx drivers, ive got them installed, but glxgears is creepin along
<MaliBuda> robo: i will thankyou, my email is videohorse@gmail.com, when you se him tell please
<Floid_> caf: "Fatal: Sorry, don't know how to handle device 0xfe02."
<ViViD> certainly not nearly as fast as it should be
<Tedd> I tried sudo ./(the install file) but it told me "command not found".
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: hmm, kk
<demon71> Help with installing JAVA... Im retarded i know.... I have the "jre-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin" file but not sure what to do with it
<cafuego> Tedd: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx'
<MrBlowtatoes> does ubuntu come with a .rar tool?
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree rar
<robotgeek> MaliBuda: oops
<cafuego> demon71: 'sudo apt-get install java-package; sudo make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin'
<_jason> maxmit, did these files play with the repo version of mplayer?
<robotgeek> MrBlowtatoes: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree rar
<MrBlowtatoes> nonfree?
<oggah_> Hi, do you recommend having "breezy-updates" (in sources.list) main, restricted, universe and multiverse activated?
<MrBlowtatoes> lol
<cafuego> Floid_: Are you booting off just a normal hdd?
<Tedd> cafuego: i'll try that
<bob2> demon71: and the error was?
<maxmit> Hi Jason. Repo? Not sure what that means.
<demon71> BOB 2: Sorry, I couldn't locate your giFT installation,please select the path to your giFT like /.../share/giFT
<Floid_> caf: /boot on LVM.
<MrBlowtatoes> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<maxmit> I tried it via the menu, via the right-click menu and via the command line.
<bob2> !+info apollon hoary
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<bob2> !+info unrar-nonfree
<tonyyarusso> _jason: I got my plugins all working, btw.
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<_jason> maxmit, is the mplayer you are using from the repositories?  did you use synaptic/apt-get to get it?
<_jason> tonyyarusso, great
<Tedd> cafuego, with or without verification?
<ubotu> apollon: (KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 451 kB, Installed size: 1700 kB
<Floid_> I'd be less annoyed if installing 2.6.12 -686 hadn't blown out my previously-working LILO.
<demon71> BOB2: im running Kubuntu breezy
<Floid_> Although part of that was user error, I'm sure.
<MrBlowtatoes> sudo apt-get unrar-free
<cafuego> Floid_: Yeh, lvm is satan. I am going to rid my laptop of it soon! I don't have it here, or I could check the cfg file syntax I have :-(
<robotgeek> MrBlowtatoes: apt-get install
<MrBlowtatoes> yeah
<cafuego> Tedd: Eh? Just install the prebuilt packages.
<Ng> don't say that about lvm! it rocks1
<Floid_> lvm isn't satan, Linux bootloaders are just retarded.
<robotgeek> MrBlowtatoes: i think you need to have multiverse enabled
<Tedd> Cafuego: I put in exactly what you gave me, and it's asking me "with or without verification".
<MrBlowtatoes> multiverse?
<cafuego> Floid_: Let me rephrase, lvm on /boot is satan.
<Floid_> I never thought I'd be finding FreeBSD's boot0 to be "advanced."
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell MrBlowtatoes about repos
<MrBlowtatoes> well, it installed the package alright
<cafuego> Tedd: Hmm, pick one.
<Floid_> But at least it can read its own partition records.
<Ng> cafuego: in that case raid is satan because grub can't speak any of that ;)
<Ng> bizarre argument ;)
<MrBlowtatoes> i don't need an respotories
<lsuactiafner> can k3b burn audio cds to wav from mp3 format?
<Floid_> Anyhow, uhh...
<demon71> cafuego: i got "Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree... Done
<demon71> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<demon71> demon@kunt:~$ sudo make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin
<demon71> sudo: make-jpkg: command not found
<lsuactiafner> keeps telling me it cant support mp3 blah blah
<lsuactiafner> thats stupid
<Floid_> Having been prodding LILO with a stick, should I be using the initrds that got installed to /, or the ones in /boot?
<cafuego> demon71: Enable the 'universe' and 'multiverse' repositories.
<bob2> demon71: so install the apollon package
<Kyral> Floid_: the initrd in / points to the one in /boot
<cafuego> Floid_: the ones in / are symlinks to /boot
<lsuactiafner> Floid_ : actually dont use modules, use * everything the pc needs to bootup and screw initrd
<Floid_> lsua: ?
* cafuego backports mono on amd64
<cafuego> Oh the joy
<dan> anyone know where i can get the basics
<demon71> bob2: its installed, but nothing works on it. it doesnt search for files and i have to re-insert username and other info every time on start up of program
<robotgeek> dan: System -> Help -> Starter Guide
<Nexinarus> how come when i mount my windows partition, only root can view it?
<Floid_> Okay, let me rephrase that, which filename should be specified in lilo.conf?
<shaggydoo> anyone here using any ATI driver? if you are, tell me what the output of "dmesg | grep drm" is please
<dan> thnx
<maxmit> _jason: I used apt-get. Someone said to change the video output to xv. Which I have done. It gets it a little bit further, but doesn't fix it. Here's the new output: http://rafb.net/paste/results/kMklVe85.html
<cafuego> Floid_: Is /boot a subdir of / or its OWN partition?
<Floid_> Its own LVM partition.
<cafuego> Floid_: /boot is lvm, separately?
<_jason> maxmit, are you using gnome?
* cafuego spanks you with a pointy stick
<Floid_>  /boot is a partition in the same LVM volume group that contains root.
<demon71> cafuego: mulitverse and universe are enabled
<maxmit> _jason: Gnome, yes.
<ubuntu_> boba
<ubuntu_> fett
<_jason> maxmit, have you installed all of the mutlimedia packages?  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs
<Floid_> I should mention that I don't even get to "LI" at this point.
<Floid_> And that, somehow, it did work previously, because this is the setup the installer left me with.
<oggah_> ok. when I open a terminal. I would like my default directory to be /
<maxmit> _jason: yes. Got them all.
<Floid_> oggah: .profile, .bashrc, etc
<coz> hello all
<coz> Ok I was bored because i cound't find a new appp the play with
<bob2> oggah_: echo cd / > ~/.bashrc
<coz> well I found one called "cinelerra" BUT
<djm62> `_^
<Tedd> cafuego, I installed that package without verification and I still get "permission denied"
<Nexinarus> how come when i mount my windows partition (mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp), only root can view it?
<oggah_> bob2, what does that command do =)
<coz> the install asks for libs that are not present in ubuntu and I only found two of them on the debian site
<coz> any suggestions?
<oggah_> doesnt make any sens to me. what is bashrc
<_jason> maxmit, try: mplayer -vo xv -ao oss FILENAME
<djm62> Nexinarus: because you don't use the correct options to mount (try fstab)
<robotgeek> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<MrBlowtatoes> i installed unrar, and tried to open the rar file, but ark told me unrar is not installed
<Nexinarus> djm62: im in a live cd, fstab will be useless, no?
<bob2> oggah_: bashrc = one of the bash configuration files
<Tedd> cafuego, any ideas?
<bnD> can someone tell me how to get iptables back to default settings?
<bob2> I'm pretty sure NT 4.0 had ntfs
<coz> has anyone tried the application "cinelerra"?
<maxmit> _jason: that's playing it, jerkily, and without any sound.
<kbrooks_> coz: i have HEARD of it
<oggah_> bob2. cool. thanks. it works.
<bnD> ubotu iptables?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, bnD
<_jason> maxmit, does it player jerkily ina  different player like totem?
<maxmit> _jason: Yes.
<coz> kbrooks great but have you tried it?
<bob2> bnD: sudo iptables -F ; for i in INPUT OUTPUT FORWARD ; do sudo iptables -P $i ACCEPT ; done
<djm62> Nexinarus: man mount is your way forward, (too late here to remember)
<DCrashA> anyone have a recomendation for a good linux P2P network
<coz> anyone try installing "cinelerra"?
<bnD> bob2, thanks
<moea> i installed the only two squeak packages in apt - squeak-vm and squeak-source, but there is no inisqueak command, despite its man page being installed
<_jason> maxmit, add the "-framedrop" switch and see if it is still playing jerkily
<bnD> bob2, all on one line?
<zacch> moea: yes, got the same problem, I think this is a bug
<challah> hey all... i was woundering how i would go about installing a 2nd monitor on a separate video card... is that still xinerama???
<bob2> moea: dpkg -L squeak-vm | grep -i ini?
<bob2> bnD: yes
<bob2> challah: yes
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the command to unrar thigns?
<bnD> bob2, do i need to restart or somethign to take effect?
<challah> bob2: thank you
<djm62> Nexinarus: I think you want mount with -o user
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, unrar x ARCHIVE
<vbgun1> Totem is currently yelling "Audio device is busy"... But when I hit OK and then press play, Totem plays perfectly and I have sound... Anyone know what is happening?>
<moea> bob2: only lists the man page
<bob2> bnD: restarting would also reset them to defaults
<oggah_> in what dir can i browse through all applications installed on my ubuntusystem?
<challah> bob2: now do i just go and grab the packets... and does the card have to be in the computer now or later?
<bob2> moea: how odd.  could be a bug, I guess.
<MrBlowtatoes> crono@Knoppix:~$ unrar x /home/crono/fls5
<MrBlowtatoes> bash: unrar: command not found
<moea> zacch: did you build from the sources on the squeak site?
<bnD> bob2, i dont know what the issue is then? i cant get on the www since messing with iptables, i can however access other ports
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<bob2> MrBlowtatoes: your Ubuntu machine is called Knoppix
<zacch> no, only on Gentoo, there it worked
<MrBlowtatoes> that don't work jason
<bob2> bnD: 'sudo iptables -L -v -n', paste it to #flood
<MrBlowtatoes> thta is the hostname
<bnD> bob2, thanks
<_jason> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<maxmit> _jason: still jerky, still no sound.
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, do you have multiverse enabled
<MrBlowtatoes> i got unrar-free
<MrBlowtatoes> i don't know
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, I think command should be the same for unrar-free, does it give you an error?
<MrBlowtatoes> i did apt-cache search unrar, and all that came up was unrar-free
<MrBlowtatoes> yes
<_jason> maxmit, do you have anything else playing sound?
<MrBlowtatoes> scroll up
<bob2> bnD: that's fine
<bnD> bob2, any idea what else to check on?
<oggah_> when I do a apt-get remove <app>  . How can I be sure its completly removed
<oggah_> ?
<bnD> bob2, im getting 'document contains no data' for any webpage
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, what does "apt-cache policy unrar-free | grep Installed" say?
<bob2> oggah_: that won't completely remove it
<moea> bob2: where should i file this bug?
<MrBlowtatoes>  Installed: 1:0.0.1-2
<oggah_> is folders, config. files etc still on my HD?
<bob2> moea: launchpad.net
<djm62> oggah_: apt-get --purge remove IIRC
<moea> bob2: thanks
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, not sure than, see if the "rar" command works
<maxmit> Not open. Let me log out and log back in. Could be something still running in the background.
<ubun-newbie> 10.10.10.3 10.10.10.10 is this ip adress or name server
<MrBlowtatoes> bash: rar: command not found
<fangorious> i have gnome-power-manager 0.2.8.1 installed, but I have to manually add it to the gnome session to start at login. but my login hangs when i do that (i don't even get the splash screen)
<bob2> ubun-newbie: you need to provide a lot more context
<oggah_> djm62, what does that command do?
<ubun-newbie> what is context
<bob2> MrBlowtatoes: install the rar package
<djm62> oggah_: removes the config files too
<MrBlowtatoes> isn't there a linux version of winrar?
<Hyper7> !fixrefresh
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Hyper7
<bob2> ubun-newbie: what is your native language?
<MrBlowtatoes> rar package?
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, if you tap TAB after typing "unrar" does anything happen?
<Hyper7> !fixrez
<ubotu> Hyper7: Are you on ritalin?
<oggah_> where IIRC is the package.
<oggah_> ?
<djm62> oggah_: yes
<MrBlowtatoes> nothing
<moea> ah, there is already a bug filed
<Hyper7> !resfix
<ubotu> Hyper7: Do they come in packets of five?
<djm62> oggah_: (If I Remember Correctly)
<bob2> !+fixres
<ubotu> methinks fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrBlowtatoes> crono@Knoppix:~$
<MrBlowtatoes> Display all 1944 possibilities? (y or n)
<maikeru> brb, gotta reboot xchat
<intelikey> hmmm this is an interesting setup... probably more secure but users are very restricted   'cat /etc/fstab | grep ' / '  ===> /dev/hda1 / ext2 nosuid 1 1 '
<Hyper7> !+fixres
<mmiikkee12> is there something i can install that will just install gnome and x and nothing else?
<_SvaMpen_> i have a intel crusoe 600mhz 128mb ram (vaio) my divx movies is not showing smoothly... any sugestions?
<coz> anyone here try "cinelerra"
<Hyper7> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mmiikkee12> !mmiikkee12
<ubotu> from memory, mmiikkee12 is secretly the creator of linux :)
<oggah_> _SvaMpen_, (swedish?) have you tried vlc media player
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, see if accessories -> archive manager is able to open it
<Nexinarus> !dual boot
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Nexinarus
<Nexinarus> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<_SvaMpen_> oggah_ no i am using mplayer
<MrBlowtatoes> accessories?
<ompaul> mmiikkee12, but without a kernel and base system it would be a bit useless would it not?
<_SvaMpen_> oggah_ yes swedish
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, under the applications menu
<mmiikkee12> on an already installed server install :)
<mmiikkee12> >>ompaul
<MrBlowtatoes> there is no accessories
<oggah_> jag x :)
<owner989> i noticed abiword can read some file formats better than open office
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, are you using gnome with ubuntu breezy?
<demon71> help with adept
<myke> what is that game that is like super mario bros but with a peguin
<myke> ?
<MrBlowtatoes> no
<MrBlowtatoes> kde
<_jason> myke, supertux
<mmiikkee12> supertux
<_SvaMpen_> oggah_ kommer det fungera om jag installerar vlc
<myke> thnx
<Tedd> Can anybody help me? I'm trying to run my linux installer for my ATI 9800 Pro drivers
<oggah_> supertux. =) cool. apt-get install supertux ?
<Tedd> But it keeps telling me that permission is denied
<_SvaMpen_> oggah_ bilden flyter inte p till 100%
<owner989> open office 2 wouldnt print an rtf file properly but abiword can
<Amilcar_> man, which is the best editor for ruby in ubuntu packages????
<Tedd> And sudo reports "command not found".
<corresponder> why wont ubuntu not let me make a new user?
<ompaul> mmiikkee12, well I kinda figured it out  run that  >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg gdm <<
<oggah_> _SvaMpen_, send me a private message
<Tedd> Cafuego told me ot install something, but I did and it still doesn't work.
<spola> Amilcar_, vim?
<oggah_> not allowed talking swedish here I think..
<demon71> can anyone help with adept problem?
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, i don't know then, see if aynone uses the unrar-free package
<ompaul> Tedd, before the command run sudo
<MrBlowtatoes> i think winrar works on linux also
<mmiikkee12> ompaul: that also installs openoffice and a ton of other stuff
<Amilcar_> spola, no thanks. vim is the best to rapid config files edit, not for heavy programming.
<mmiikkee12> i just want a desktop
<fangorious> anyone have gnome-power-manager loading on startup (gnome session)
<_SvaMpen_> oggah_ i have
<Tedd> ompaul, I did.
<ompaul> mmiikkee12, xfce
<Tedd> It reported "Command not found"
<mmiikkee12> a gnome desktop...
<unistd> some program for me to use my webcam in ubuntu?
<shinu> anyone using azureus here?
<mmiikkee12> ompaul: there has to be a way to install just gnome.
<fangorious> shinu: i do
<spola> Amilcar_, me, my cat and the hobo down the street will have to disagree
<oggah_> hahaha, just installed supertux. gonna play now :)
<shinu> if i leave it on for a day or two it eats my ram... anyone experienced same thing?
<Floid_> Ugh, so if I gave up and decided to remove my /boot from LVM, what's the shortest path to doing that?
<intelikey> Tedd best i can do is point you to the wiki  and help trubble shoot the command line error message.     what command reports 'command not found' ?
<bnD> can anyone help me out? im getting a connection refused error when attempting to connect to any www pages
<mmiikkee12> shinu: known bug :)
<Amilcar_> spola, ok, i can do that! :)
<Tedd> the full string is
<_SvaMpen_> i have a intel crusoe 600mhz 128mb ram (vaio) my divx movies is not showing smoothly... any sugestions?
<B_166-ER-X> after some STFW ... i have to ask here : HOW do i turn on the AUTO DCC get on xchat... please..
<challah> ok can someone show me a wiki on 2 monitors on 2 different video cards... all i see are ones where they split from 1 video card
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i install tar/gz files?
<Tedd> sudo ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run
<Floid_> Sva: Learn the word "Transmeta?"
<owner989> b166 you should just use mirc in wine
<Tedd> And yes I've tried "./" and all variations of it
<owner989> it works great for dcc transfers
<ompaul> mmiikkee12, change ubuntu-desktop for gnome and build from there - with the command I already gave (boy are you making work for yourself :-))
<Tedd> intelikey, that's all there is
<_jason> Tedd, is it executable?
<B_166-ER-X> owner989,  that is not a an answer, so jsut shut it. thx
<Tedd> _jason: It's a .run file
<spola> mirc on wine crashes every five clicks here, its *beyond* unusable
<fangorious> shinu: i haven't noticed that, what version are you using, and what jvm?
<shinu> mmiikkee12: really?... a java thing? :P
<Hericus> with athalons, the download is still i386 isn't it?
<maxmit> _jason: Just tried Totem. That's no longer jerky. MPlayer will play, but without sound and is still jerky.
<Hericus> i never had an athalon..
<_jason> Tedd, are the permissions set to allow it to execute?
<shinu> fangorious: newest i think
<owner989> lol B_166-ER-X
<owner989> B_166-ER-X did you try going to settings preferences
<_SvaMpen_> my fluxbox uses 76MB of memory can u make it so it uses less then taht
<owner989> silly
<_SvaMpen_> that?
<Floid_> Hericus: i386, the optimization is k7.
<Tedd> _jason: Didn't say antyhing about that in the directions...
<Tedd> Hmm.
<shinu> fangorious: azu 2.3.0.4-3
<Floid_> Unless you have an Athlon64, anyway.
<intelikey> Tedd if you run 'chmod 755 ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run ' and  try it again  with 'sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run '   i bet she'll work
<NetGrunt> hi there ubuntuers!!!
<bnD> hiya NetGrunt ;)
<Hericus> Hmm..
<_jason> maxmit, try: mplayer -framedrop -vo xv -ao esd FILE
<B_166-ER-X> owner989, thats still not an answer, if you read my question, i wouldnt have minded about a few hours of web crawling IF i DIDNT already looked there eh ?
<NetGrunt> does anybody know how can I make aMule catch the e2dk links clicked from FIREFOX ? Thanks!
<fangorious> shinu: i think the jvm is more important, as java handles memory management internally, rather than the app
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<bnD> can anyone help me out? im getting a connection refused error when attempting to connect to any www pages ;P
<djm62> _SvaMpen_: it really shouldn't be using that much: how many virtual desktops?
<Tedd> intelikely, thanks
<Tedd> That did it
<ompaul> tedd >>>sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx<<  you ran that
<Floid_> If it's a brand new Athlon64 you probably want the x86-64 distribution.
* djm62 finds fluxbox snappy on a 64M machine
<_SvaMpen_> i have gnome installed
<oggah_> _SvaMpen_, try. "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Tedd> URG.
<B_166-ER-X> the auto DCC GET is no more in the preferences settings in 2.6.0
<Floid_> Er, AMD64.
<_SvaMpen_> but i am using fluxbox
<Tedd> ompaul, yes.
<Tedd> It just closed hmm.
<maxmit> _jason: Exits without opening a GUI or the video.
<challah> anyone know how to get 2 monitors working on 2 different video cards????
<shinu> fangorious: do i dpk -l for java?.. or for some other name?
<_SvaMpen_> when i type top it says memory usage
<oggah_> _SvaMpen_, type free in terminal.
<fangorious> shinu: try dpkg -S `which java`
<bnD> ubotu, connection refused?
<ubotu> bnD: Are you on ritalin?
<cafuego> Floid_: Not necessarily.
<spola> B_166-ER-X, (this isnt an answer so dont get your hopes up) if its not in the settings anywhere, perhaps you can script it in python ?
<Ng> challah: xinerama
<ompaul> tedd run this and tell me the output >>uname -r<<
<_SvaMpen_> when i type free it says used 102848
<_SvaMpen_> ???
<B_166-ER-X> i'm not a programmer .
<cafuego> Floid_: java, flash and video on amd64 pretty much don't work.
<bnD> um, so every site i attempt to contact either has crashed apache or is not letting me through the firewall
<djm62> _SvaMpen_: I don't think 76 is the real amount of memory being used...
<oggah_> _SvaMpen_, #ubuntu.se < go there.
<challah> ng: i have not found a wiki on 2 monitors on 2 different video cards... they all are off of 1 video card
<bnD> ubotu needs some help i thikn
<ubotu> I don't know, bnD
<_jason> maxmit, can I see the error you get
<mmiikkee12> what do i type to install *just* gnome and not OOo, evolution, ...?
<Ng> challah: I'm not sure of the details tbh, but I'd expect google could help you find some xinerama howtos/tutorials
<navarone> Is it possible to disable agpgart and use nvidia agp support with current driver?
<_SvaMpen_> djm62 so how do i know how much memory it uses
<_SvaMpen_> ?
<Tedd> ompaul: I just got it running, thanks.
<bnD> i have no firewalls running, no proxies, no filters, and ive removed iptables, any idea what is blocking me from accessing websites?
<Tedd> Thnaks.
<Tedd> Thanks
<Tedd> Later.
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<shinu> fangorious: didnt return anything, but java -version gave: Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_04-b05)
<challah> ng: google has shown me almost everything but what i am looking for... all wikis on single video dual monitors
<shinu> fangorious: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_04-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<Ng> _SvaMpen_: look at the second line
<_SvaMpen_> when i start my laptop i get to a login screen and under session i choose to login to fluxbox
<_SvaMpen_> does it start gnome too???
<B_166-ER-X> : HOW do i turn on the AUTO DCC get on xchat... please..
<insomnd> _SvaMpen_, just gdm
<maxmit> _jason: http://rafb.net/paste/results/zimmGb12.html  -- if it helps, I've got Ubuntu on a Compaq nx6110 laptop.
<Ng> _SvaMpen_: the -/+ buffers/cache line, that shows you how much ram is being used by applications, the Mem line includes the kernel's caches/buffers
<gibus> Hello !
<corresponder> hi
<bnD> B_166-ER-X, try typing /set and look it over
<gibus> I've just made a big mistake and uninstalled adept itself with adept
<insomnd> MrBlowtatoes, tar -xvf <filename> extracts the file to a driectory in the current director
<mmiikkee12> what do i type to install *just* gnome and not OOo, evolution, etc?
<insomnd> y
<gibus> can anyone help me ?
<gibus> I'm dumb
<intelikey> B_166-ER-X  it used to be in the prefferances/settings
<_SvaMpen_> Ng okay then it's just 36
<mmiikkee12> gibus: a mental institution can ;)
<Ng> mmiikkee12: might it not be easier to install ubuntu-desktop and then just remove the bits you don't want?
<mmiikkee12> takes too long...
<_jason> maxmit, you are playing from the cdrom?  have you enabled dma?
<mmiikkee12> waste of bandwidth
<B_166-ER-X> can someon send me something for a test ?
<insomnd> MrBlowtatoes, sorry add "-xvvzf" if its gzipped
<Ng> mmiikkee12: do you have synaptic? mark ubuntu-desktop for install and then remove the bits you don't want, *then* hit apply :)
<djm62> mmiikkee12: since apt handles the dependencies, why not install metacity and gnome-panel
<gibus> mmiikkee12 seriously I wanted to uninstall xine and adept started to uninstall everything, including tcp, konqueror, adept itself, etc
<intelikey> mmiikkee12 do an 'apt-cache search gnome'  and find the package name.
<gibus> And I don't find an adept package to download with another distro
<ioboss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5569 i have a problem..
<mmiikkee12> djm62: best answer out of all of them, thanks :)
<mmiikkee12> Ng: i don't have synaptic
<djib> hey
<bnD> can anyone help me out? i cant access the web, so this is the only place i have to turn to ;P
<ioboss> i want use jsdk not gjc
<demon71> does anyone know how to remove an APT database.. I added one that now wont allow me to open ADEPT
<Ng> mmiikkee12: you sound like you need an install CD ;)
<djib> ubuntu doesn't mount my external disk automatically anymore
<mmiikkee12> gibus: i'm talking about OOo
<djib> why is that ?
<insomnd> bnD, do you have your dns's right?
<djib> where do I change that option ?
<djm62> bnD: have you done anything on your personal machine that would affect the web?
<mmiikkee12> intelikey: tried that, too many packages
<mmiikkee12> ok brb
<bnD> djm62, yes i was messing with iptables ;x, however ive removed it at this point
<fangorious> shinu: do you have any memory problems with other java apps?
<djib> In system>preferences>removable drives, automounting is ticked
<MrBlowtatoes> then what?
<maxmit> _jason: am player from CD-ROM. Enable DMA? What's that? I have other files on my HD I can try...
<intelikey> mmiikkee12 that is what    | grep   is for
<gibus> Well
<bnD> insomnd, i havent changed anything that im aware of, anything i should check? i can access everything but the web
<Ng> djib: run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" before you connect the drive, see what it says
<gibus> damn, slackware was easier than ubuntu after all
<Ophiocus> who knows a good network cards howto for ubuntu?
<mmiikkee12> i mean there's gnome-bin, gnome-core, ...
<shinu> fangorious: i dont really use java apps... azu is about the only thing...
<insomnd> bnD, it might be dns. are you on dsl/cable? did you enable dhcp, etc.?
<djib> Ng, **before** I connect the drive ?
<_jason> maxmit, see if the files on your hard drive play more smoothly.  DMA basically allows you to access data from your cdrom faster, you can search the wiki for enable dma later on
<mmiikkee12> i'm trying djm62's solution
<djm62> bnD: when you do sudo iptables -L, does it look reasonable
<oggah_> hey guys (and girls) . apt-get install supertux. try it out. nice supermario clone :D
<Ng> djib: you said it was an external drive, yes? I assume that's something like usb/firewire?
<shinu> fangorious: before i got the official version i had that open source version. but something didnt work in breezy with it so i had to get this one
<bnD> insomnd, im on the connection atm, and yea dhcp is set correctly
<djib> yes, usb
<bnD> djm62, ive removed iptables at this point
<intelikey> it will work mmiikkee12 but may not get an xserver tho
<bnD> oggah_, thanks :)
<djm62> bnD: you've removed the package?
<bnD> djm62, yes
<djm62> bnD: and the kernel bits
<bnD> djm62, doubt it
* bnD grins
<djib> but what shall I see if I didn't plug the usb in Ng ?
<Ng> djib: ok, well you want the tail running before you connect the drive so you can see the messages (or you can dig backwards in syslog until you find the point where it was last plugged in/booted, but this way is probably easier)
<bnD> i just sudo apt-get remove iptables
<zparta> why does mysql-server pull in postfix ?
<MrBlowtatoes> Damnit, i have never had so muhc difficulty openign a damn .rar file.
<zparta> i did apt-get install mysql-server and it installed postfix
<djib> Ng, it's been two days now
<fangorious> shinu: you're talking about which JVM you're using?
<MrBlowtatoes> what is this multiverse thingy i need for unrar-nonfree?
<gibus> thank you anyway, bye...
<shinu> fangorious: yes
<shinu> fangorious: sorry ^^'
<insomnd> MrBlowtatoes, just download the one from rarsoft... extract it etc. works ok
<nickrud> !tell MrBlowtatoes about components
<MrBlowtatoes> i did that
<maxmit> _jason: Trying a different file. No real difference: http://rafb.net/paste/results/oJeKCj52.html
<djib> Ng, this would mean going back a long way in the file Ng !!!
<MrBlowtatoes> it doesn't work
<insomnd> MrBlowtatoes, how does it not work?
<bnD> "connection refused" when attempting to contact anything on port80
<djm62> bnD: I don't think removing iptables was your solution
<_jason> maxmit, and when you change -ao back to oss, it opens?
<bnD> djm62, i just was trying to get to google to fix the rest ;D
<fangorious> shinu: well, there are three components involved: azureus; jvm; and the gnome/gtk widgets
<Ng> djib: run "mount" and see if it is mounted, if not, unplug it, run the tail command, then plug it back in
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i install from source? i got the rar from rarlab
<bnD> hrm, it says access to port21 in mozilla has been disabled
<levander> Is launchpad.ubuntu.com still the place to report bugs found in packages in universe?
<DjKritical> My sound has stopped working, anyone know how to reset the sound programs?
<djm62> bnD: the package contains administration tools for the packet filter, but as far as I know, not the filter itself (which is part of the kernel)
<oknewbie> hello all
<bnD> djm62, ahh
<Hericus> Can someone connect to an ubuntu computer via ssh if that computer hasn't installed openssh?
<djib> oh ok
<Hericus> O.o
<intelikey> bnD /etc/init.d/iptables stop  ?
<insomnd> DjKritical: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<djib> thanks Ng
<_jason> Hericus, no
<shinu> fangorious: what the last one?.. is it the interface of azu?
<bnD> intelikey, tried it :)
<Hericus> Grr..
<levander> Hericus: not unless it's installed a substitute for openssh
<Hericus> Alright.
<Hericus> I'm just trying to figure things out.
<insomnd> DjKritical: if using esd, try to kill esd then do "esd&" as root
<levander> Hericus: there has to be a ssh server for the client to connect to
<Hericus> Yeah..
<Hericus> Of course.
<intelikey> bnD router ?
<fangorious> shinu: if memory serves, azureus has separate builds to use the native user interface of the OS you're on
<bnD> intelikey, hrm, yeah, however i can access it just fine from the winxp partition on this box
<navarone> bnd try netstat | grep tcp
<maxmit> _jason: it opens. Plays a bit odd (lines across the screen) and no sound.
<djm62> can anyone tell me how the ubuntu PPC livecd works on current ibooks?
<navarone> bnd...see if it shows any connections
<_jason> maxmit, what does "mplayer -ao help | grep esd" return
<kbrooks_> maxkelley, hey :P
<djm62> bnD: reinstall iptables....and work from there
<bnD> navarone, it shows this one
<Floid_> djm: Considering the Gentoo one works on a Beige G3, I'd assume "rather well."
<bnD> djm62, k, one sec
<intelikey> bnD only other thing i can think of is  /etc/security/*  changed anything in there ?
* Hericus smacks his head.
<shinu> fangorious: hm.. why if memory serves? does that mean it uses more memory? >_>
<bnD> intelikey, nope, ill check it though
<Hericus> Don't distro's come with openssh preinstalled?
<Hericus> Or some of them?
<maikeru> (multi-network amsg): gonna reboot again, sorry, no one hit me...gonna probably put up the 17" monitor and try and get these damn speakers working
<Ng> Hericus: some do, not ubuntu though
<floppyears> hi
<Hericus> I mean, gentoo comes with ssh preinstalled.
<djm62> Floid_: works is the minimum...what about the internal wifi? multiplexed sound?
<floppyears> could somebody provide me with a good link or tutorial for grub
<MrBlowtatoes> rarsoft links to winrar [and it actually doesn't link to the real winrar website
<maxmit> _jason:         esd     EsounD audio output
<Hericus> Why doesn't ubuntu come with packages such as gcc and what not preset with it?
<intelikey> Hericus yes most do
<Floid_> djm: Hell if I know.  Whatever kernel Gentoo was using a year ago could do ALSA sound.
<djm62> Floid_: wifi is the deal breaker
<Ng> Hericus: because most people don't need them
<Hericus> ...
<Ng> Hericus: they are easily installable if you do though
<bnD> Hericus, because theyre easy enough to add individually?
<Floid_> "Try it and see?"
<northie> rookie here, trying to get my audigy se to play sound. anyone spare a moment?
<bnD> Ng, pft ;P
<northie> guides are freaking me out. can't find much wrong, there's just no sound coming out. xmms is the only programme that complains.
<nmsa> hello, someone using Ubuntu with Sony Ericsson 910i ? My device is not detected at all. just  made some docs on ubuntu wiki in SyncStation and  PDADeviceList
<Hericus> Ng, I'm not a noob or anything, I'm just curious.
<levander> has anyone ever seen a bug they reported in launchpad actually get fixed? just wondering if it's worth my time to report stuff there
<Hericus> sudo apt-get works wonders.. ;)
<navarone> bnD,  are you on windows or ubuntu now?
<bnD> navarone, ubuntu
<djib> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5570
<bnD> i can access the net, just not www
<Ng> Hericus: it's things like that that mean ubuntu can ship one cd instead of suse's 7 or whatever they are up to now ;)
<intelikey> Hericus the packagers desided that anyone that could use gcc would also be able to install it them selves.   cd only has so much space.
<Hericus> Ng, have you noticed that only ubuntu ships for free.. :(
<_jason> maxmit, ugh okay, I'm not really sure what's going on.  Which package did you install exactly?  Yours says "compiled for debian" which I don't see on mine.
<Hericus> intelikey, yeah.. you're right.
<Hericus> levander, I'm not sure, but its worth a go..
<maxmit> Ubuntu. Just whipped 'em down from the repo.
<trinidad> is there a command to display the amount of video memory my video card has?
<levander> Hericus: i don't think so, the two i've reported have been ignored
<djib> Ng, I can't see anything wrong... any idea ?
<bnD> i just got my cd's today, stocking stuffers ;D
<_jason> maxmit, but there are many mplayer packages, do you remember which one?
<navarone> bnD, were there any tcp connections? Should be showing connection on irc anyway. And if you can connect on irc you should be able to connect web
<Hericus> levander, well did you give the error messages in properly?
<Hericus> and completely?
<Ng> djib: ok, that shows that the kernel is detecting the drive fine, so for some reason gnome isn't. run "ps aux | grep volume", does it show a gnome-volume-manager process?
<levander> Hericus: the only thing that ever happened was they accepted it as a bug, nothing happened after that
<bnD> navarone, i know, thats what i dont understand, it says connection refused whenever i attempt to access anything on port 80
<levander> Hericus: so, by accepting it, i assume they understood it
<Hericus> levander, that sucks.
<djib> Ng, yes...
<Hericus> Yeah, I think you should post it..
<fangorious> shinu: well, you should consider trying out some other java apps to see if they have memory leaks too
<Hericus> For the greater good .. :)
<_jason> maxmit, do: dpkg -l *mplayer*.  And check which ones don't say "none" as the version
<levander> Hericus: you'd think they'd at least email me and say, we can't fix that now or something
<trinidad> hello all,  is there a command to display the amount of video memory my video card has?
<djib> but aparently a pretty old one...
<bnD> anyone know what might be blocking my port 80? :P
<_jason> maxmit, that's dpkg dash lowercase L
<levander> Hericus: why bother if they ignore them?
<shinu> fangorious: uh.. suggestions?
<djib> it was created yesterday Ng
<Ng> djib: hmm, that's not necessarily a bad thing
<cafuego> trinidad: Its bios will tell you at bootup.
<Hericus> levander, yeah.. I mean, the developers are quite busy with alot of other things. :) Dapper and what not.
<bnD> erm, scratch that, i need tobacco, brb
<djib> oki
<insomnd> tobacco
<djm62> bnD: have you reinstalled iptables? if so, get a list
<navarone> bnD,  are you on standalone system or running servers of any kind?
<Hericus> levander, well.. we'll probably have to see.. I think there's a bug chan or something.
<Ng> djib: can you run that again, but greb for hald, then dbus-daemon
<levander> Hericus: i reported it during hoary
<trinidad> cafuego::> yes i know, however, i wondered if there were a command i could enter in the terminal
<cafuego> trinidad: If it's not an on-board one, you don't need to specify that amount anyway.
<Ng> djib: "grep" rather
<trinidad> cafuego::> it is
<Hericus> levander, ... that sucks. :/
<fangorious> shinu: hm, i think there's a java version of yahoo mesenger
<cafuego> trinidad: How much ram does 'free' tell you there is in total?
<Hericus> levander, if I were you and repeatedly got my bugs ignored I'd forget about it totally...
<navarone> bnD, does it refuse simple web browser?
<djib> there are two things with hald
<intelikey> <levander> Hericus: why bother if they ignore them?  <---- because when others have the same issue and look and see the bug report, at least they know it is not just them.   for one thing.
<fangorious> shinu, i don't use much java
<maxmit> ii  mozilla-mplaye 2.70-1ubuntu1  MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla, Konqueror and Op
<maxmit> ii  mplayer-386    1.0-pre6-0.3ub The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<maxmit> ii  mplayer-fonts  3.5-2          Fonts for mplayer
<maxmit> ii  xmms-xmmplayer 0.3.3-1        XMMS plugin that uses
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<cafuego> maxmit: Don't paste.
<shinu> fangorious: should i just run the app and see? cause i dont have a yahoo account..
<trinidad> total is 508 free is 112
<maxmit> Sorry!
<djib> and dbus-daemon says No configuration file specified Ng
<trinidad> that is RAM though
<levander> intelikey: that web site isn't going to be worth anything if the people responsible for it don't maintain it no matter what i do
<cafuego> trinidad: yes, but you have _more_ ram. Actual ram minus what the video chip is using is 508.
<Ng> djib: sorry, I meant run "ps aux | grep hald" and see if that shows a hald process, then run "ps auwx | grep dbus-daemon" and see if that shows a dbus-daemon process
<fangorious> shinu: maybe do an apt-cache search for java
<intelikey> levander true
<bnD> navarone, it refuses any client to port 80
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i install from source?
<john_> hi
<Hericus> My apologies people, I've been asking retarded questions, thats how I get when I'm high and listening to extremely loud pink floyd.
<_jason> maxmit, all out of ideas :/
<djib> Ng, two processes of each
<Hericus> levander, you don't accept PM?
<intelikey> MrBlowtatoes you don't if it is in the repos
<shinu> fangorious: okies
<Hericus> Unregistered prolly.
<MrBlowtatoes> it's not ion 'the repos'
<cafuego> Hericus: freenode blocks you, as you're not an authenticated user.
<trinidad> cafuego::> thanks and I understand what you're saying.  I just would like to know how much of my RAM my linux box is taking away from the default install.  I don't remember telling it to use the max (64MB) this system can provide.
<maxmit> Maybe I should just abandon MPlayer?
<Ng> djib: well, all the bits involved appear to be running, so I'm a little bit stumped I'm afraid
<djib> Ng though /usr/bin/dbus-daemon belongs to user 105 !!!
<levander> Hericus: i do, why it got rejected?  I am registered.
<Hericus> cafuego, I'm registered.
<Hericus> One sec.
<navarone> bnD, what other tinkering have you done recently?
<djib> I don't know who the hell that is !
<cafuego> Hericus: You are _now_
* MrBlowtatoes is thinking of butting a hammer through his monitor
<cafuego> Hericus: 30s econds ago, you were no.
<jdbolt> does anyone like welsh people?
<trinidad> cafuego::> reason i ask is my fps when running glxgears is 250fps
<Hericus> Hmm..
<djm62> djib: cat /etc/passwd | grep 105
<Hericus> I'll look into that later.
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i get unrar-nonfree to work?
<cafuego> jdbolt: Only if they're local, Edward.
<bryan_> jdbolt: I love welsh people :D
<Hericus> Must've been when I logged out
<djm62> jdbolt: half-welsh here
<Ng> djib: that output isn't showing you user ids
<navarone> jdbolt...Catherine Zeta Jones...nuff said
<djib> Ng, messagebus:x:105:110::/var/run/dbus:/bin/false
<cafuego> trinidad: glxgears is not a benchmarking tool.
<trinidad> jdbolt::> mixed indian, mexican, and irish here
<Floid_> Julian Cope.
<fangorious> anyone have gnome-power-manager 0.2.8.1 manually added to load at gnome sessions startup?
<trinidad> cafuego::> i see, however, if i use it as a measure of hoary vs. breezy i think you can understand
<djm62> djib: it's a system user with limited privileges, so that a security problem with dbus isn't a root problem
<trinidad> not sure why my fps has dropped so low
<trinidad> kroller is really choppy
<intelikey> MrBlowtatoes the "standard" commands are     './configure && make && sudo make install '
<cafuego> trinidad: Not loading the right X driver?
<Amilcar_> why ubuntu package manager is better than yum (fedora package manager) ????
<Floid_> Poor genetic material.
<jdbolt> trinidad: which part of you is mexican, i.e knees
<Ng> djib: oh, my bad, that is right
<trinidad> cafuego::> i struggled with breezy for a day or two to get it up and running
<_jason> maxmit, you may want to try the #mplayer channel (I think it exists)
<djib> Ng ?
<trinidad> jdbolt::> watch it
<Ng> djib: it is supposed to be running as 105
<bnD> navarone, i was running dansguardian with tinyproxy, however theyve both been removed
<djib> Ng, oK
<intelikey> MrBlowtatoes but by all means read anything in the tarball that is all caps first.
<djib> I'm screwed then :'(
<trinidad> cafuego::> i810 chipset is now installed correctly and configured in X
<MrBlowtatoes> sudo: make: command not found
<MrBlowtatoes> ...
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: Your compiling privs have been revoked.
<Ng> install make
<jdbolt> trinidad: yeah the welsh such
<djm62> Amilcar_: in practice, both work.  ubuntu's package manager, apt, has been around longer than yum
<jdbolt> *suck
<MrBlowtatoes> surely there is a better way of opening rar fiels then writieng a novel in terminal
<cafuego> Don't do it if you can't even cope with that basic message.
<intelikey> did you apt-get the package ubotu told you about MrBlowtatoes?  or are you ignoring that ?
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, unrar-nonfree works fine
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: Yes, install unrar-nonfree and use the archive manager
<navarone> bnD, go to synaptic and remove any config files...ie do complete removal of packages. Perhaps config files are still active or interfering somehow?
<MrBlowtatoes> told me about what?
<Amilcar_> djm62, but ubuntu doesn't use rpm packages, does it?
<MrBlowtatoes> unrar-nonfree don;t work for me, no such package exists
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: or "rar" from multiverse
<bnD> navarone, i used apt-get remove, but ill go check, brb
<cafuego> !info unrar-nonfree
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<djm62> Amilcar_: no, it uses .deb packages
<shinu> fangorious: dpkg shows i have azu version 2.3.0.4-3 but its actually 2.3.0.6... i updated it with azu itself, is that bad?
<navarone> bnD, search for the two packages you removed and see if they still have residual configs present
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: Enable the 'multiverse' repository, then install it.
<MrBlowtatoes> well, apt-get says otherwise
<bnD> navarone, in synaptic?
<MrBlowtatoes> how?
<jdbolt> a big shout out to mary bayer
<navarone> bnd yes
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fangorious> shinu: i wouldn't imagine so
<jdbolt> hes bald
<intelikey> !info unrar-nonfree hoary
<bnD> navarone, k one sec
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<MrBlowtatoes> no one likes to expline anyhting...
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<navarone> bnD, just a guess here understand...:)
<cafuego> jdbolt: So the head is the mexican part?
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the pastebin url?
<Amilcar_> i guess i'll try ubuntu server to replace my actual server distro (fedora core 4).
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: Why don't you READ what ubotu just said?
<rev> hi
<intelikey> see /topic
<MrBlowtatoes> who is ubotu?
<djm62> Amilcar_: people that care about package systems tend to like apt+deb (debian based), because rpm didn't have that originally.  yum makes things easier when using rpms
<bnD> navarone, couldnt hurt ;)
<bnD> MrBlowtatoes, hes your buddy
<rev> any reason why i cant get "administrator mode" to work?
<cafuego> !tell MrBlowtatoes -about repos
<_jason> ubotu, tell MrBlowtatoes about u
<Amilcar_> djm62, i'm afraid that ubuntu have fewers precompilled packages than fedora.
<thegame_e> hi....im new to ubuntu and im trying to figure out how to install yahoo messenger....any help would be appreciated
<kyncani> shinu: what if there is a security update ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell MrBlowtatoes about yourself
<rev> use gaim
<shinu> kyncani: huh?..
<Xenguy> !clue
<ubotu> somebody said clue was the ability to just 'get it' without unnecessary extended explanation...
<rev> it is sma e as yahoo
<bryan_> the gam_e: Use Gaim
<bnD> navarone, got rid of config, still the same issue ;)
<cafuego> thegame_e: last I heard the ymessenger package was broken. However, gaim supports the protocol. use that.
<rev> gaim will do many dif mesangers
<Amilcar_> djm62, i really like yum.
<djm62> Amilcar_: it's a strange concern...packages.ubuntu.com allows you to search for packages, and in my experience ubuntu has plenty
<kyncani> shinu: for azureus
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - use that to enable universe and multiverse, then apt/synaptic will find rar/unrar for you
<thegame_e> i would use gaim but i have a few id's under one yahoo id and id like to be able to use them all at the same time
<bryan_> the gam_e: Gaim has like AIM, MSN, Yahoo, ICQ stuff like that
<djm62> Amilcar_: check for the packages you actually use
<shinu> kyncani: you mean like, specific to ubuntu?
<cafuego> thegame_e: Surely you can.
<bryan_> the game_e: you can
<navarone> bnD, also...you amy want to reinstall iptables...you may be getting multiple requests to your port 80 now and it may simply be refusing any more requests...<shrug> At any rate I think a basic firewall would be a benefit. I don't know how ubuntu reacts without one
<thegame_e> how
<cafuego> thegame_e: just add multiple yahoo accounts in gaim.
<bnD> navarone, ive reinstalled iptables ;)
<bryan_> the gam_e just creat different accounts
<thegame_e> oohh ok
* MrBlowtatoes goes to read unraletd documenst that people ahve gievn him
<kyncani> shinu: what if there is a security update ? apt will think he is updating azureus when he would also downgrade the app
<thegame_e> thanks alot
<djm62> bnD: sudo iptables -L ?
<Hericus> Grr
<navarone> bnd...maybe reboot to see what happens
<bryan_> thegame_e : anytime
<Amilcar_> djm62, ok, thanks!
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: They're not unrelated. They're extremely related.
<corresponder> reboots are from satan
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: the document I gave you is very much related
<bnD> djm62, one sec
<fangorious> thegame_e: yahoo has a .deb on messenger.yahoo.com. but i would use gaim
<bnD> navarone, ya, last option :)
<MrBlowtatoes> well, this won;t help me any, i'm nto useing gnome
<Amilcar_> djm62, one last question.... what is the difference between dpkg and apt?
<shinu> kyncani: it doesnt seem to do anything yet.... so i dunno.. should i uninstall and reinstall?
<rev> any idea why i can't get "administrator mode" to work?
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: what are you using?
<MrBlowtatoes> KDE
<Millenniumgroup> what's the best paint program for linux? im used to photoshop
<djm62> Amilcar_: dpkg -i is to apt what rpm -i is to yum
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: keep scrolling down
<fangorious> Millenniumgroup: there's gimp
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: Then adit the repositories via any text editor.
<Millenniumgroup> yeah so GIMP is the best choice eh?
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: the page also includes instructions for the KDE Adept package manager
<djm62> Amilcar_: apt handles all of the "X depends on Y depends on Z" stuff, dpkg takes the packages and puts the files in the right place
<intelikey> djm62 he said he did a /etc/init.d/iptables stop   so we'll see if -l says.
<Xenguy> Millenniumgroup: GIMP is probably the most powerful for raster; see also Inkscape for vector
<bnD> intelikey, ive restarted it, and it looks like default
<bnD> djm62, looks standard
<MrBlowtatoes> isn't there jsut a command or soemthign for all this?, it's telling me to go to menus and stuff i don't have?
<bnD> its all ACCEPT
<kyncani> shinu: well, if you decide to handle a package yourself and not let apt handle it, you will have to follow security updates yourself too (if you care)
<northie> audio troubles. it can't make pipelines for either alsa or oss. ought I install something?
<acetech> is it possible to dist-upgrade from amd64 to i386?
<Millenniumgroup> Xenguy tx for the tip :)
<Xenguy> Millenniumgroup: yw
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add universe/multiverse repositories if you like, I was trying to make it easy, but you don't seem to have the useful tools installed :/
<intelikey> bnD and you couldn't ping anything on port 80 with iptable off    errr that was what i thought you said.....
<Amilcar_> ah, ok.... dpkg/atp and rpm/yum! what a hard choice! :-)
<nmsa> how do I generate a SSH key ?
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: sudo $EDITOR /etc/aources.list; add ' multiverse' at the end of each line. run 'sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree'
<kyncani> shinu: from my point of view, if you do not need a more recent version of azureus, you should let apt handle it (it does a wonderful job at that)
<bnD> intelikey, i cant ping anything with it on or off
<cafuego> nmsa: via 'ssh-keygen'
<intelikey> well then it is not iptables
<shinu> kyncani: azu automatically checks for updates and installs itself >_>
<bnD> intelikey, apparently not ;/
<MrBlowtatoes> adept isn't working
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: do you not even have synaptic installed?
<nmsa> cafuego: and what's the use? except becoming a ubuntero?
<djm62> Amilcar_: you can also get apt-rpm...but that's just gravy.  this channel will be full of people that like apt/dpkg ;)
<Anders> how do you find the connection status of eth0 through the console?
<acetech> is it possible to dist-upgrade from amd64 to i386?
<Ng> acetech: n
<Ng> o
<djm62> Anders: ifconfig eth0
<Ng> oops
<MrBlowtatoes> adept work. Synaptec?
<Anders> what will ifconfig eth0 say if its down
<intelikey> bnD that was why i asked if you had been monkeing around in /etc/security/   :)
<cafuego> nmsa: it allows you to use key based auth with ssh, doing away with the need for insecure passwords and the need to keep TYPING the passwords.
<acetech> ng: have you tried it?
<bnD> intelikey, havent been :/ anything in there i should check?
<Ng> acetech: no, because I know it won't work ;)
<djm62> Anders: ifconfig on its own will list the interfaces that are up
<Anders> on my router you have to do /etc/init.d/networking restart each time the connection fails
<Ng> acetech: or if it does somehow manage to it'll leave an almighty mess behind
<cafuego> nmsa: with my ssh keys and ssh-agent, I can type a passphrase *once* and automagically log in to any configured remote machine.
<Amilcar_> djm62, hehehehe sure.
<Millenniumgroup> what would be the best app for making siggy's on forums, big ones+animated, GIMP or Inkscape?
<kyncani> shinu: some programs do that, but i don't like it much, as this feature is already done with the package manager. And i like to keep the update policy in one place (it's more simple to manage)
<fangorious> nmsa: if you don't give the keys a passphrase, you can login securely without using a password/passphrase
<intelikey> bnD not sure what all may carry the ability to block/close ports.... sorry i'm network illiterate.
<nmsa> cafuego: perfect, I'll try that, I need in fact :) 'thnx for the info, I'll still have to look for more deep info
<cafuego> fangorious: .. and so can anyone else who cracks that account.
<bnD> intelikey, thanks ;)
<nmsa> fangorious: yes, this I know and use
<samurai> hi all
<acetech> ng, for some reason all my burns of the i386 lockup for the install normally around the grub install and the amd64 does not
<djm62> Millenniumgroup: you can use both....do a design in inkscape, add colour effects etc in gimp
<shinu> kyncani: right... so you recommend uninstall-reinstall?
<cafuego> nmsa: basically, generate a key, then append the public part to the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys files on the remote machine.
<Charlize> good morning
<Millenniumgroup> cool tx djm62
<flodine> can someone point me to industrial icon theme?
<ptlo> any chance that someone prepared gstreamer 0.10 packages for breezy? i'd prefer package installation to compiling and installing from source
<Ng> acetech: you could tell it not to install grub and then put a bootloader on manually afterwards maybe? bit nasty though
<Anders> djm62, is there anything wrong with my configuration since you need to restart the networking to make it work if the ADSL connection fails?
<Anders> its an ethernet modem
<nmsa> based on SSH key I can allow  or not remote logins to my remote machine ... I see the answer, 'thnx
<MrBlowtatoes> all the lines have universe at the and and mutliverse
<intelikey> be back in a few
<djm62> Anders: I don't know ADSL at all...it doesn't sound like what should be happening
<samurai> hey quick question...
<Charlize> is it true that GNOME is using a COM-like design under the hood?
<bnD> im gonna try a reboot
<bnD> bb
<fangorious> cafuego: yeah, but if you're the only person on the machine with the private key, then you don't need to worry much about that (assuming you keep your machine safe from remote attacks)
<samurai> are the dapper repositories active?
* DaOne sets mode: +o DaTwo
<kyncani> shinu: what you do is up to you, but me, i would 1) check that i can disable the auto-update feature of azureus 2) then uninstall+reisntall
<samurai> I did an apt-dist upgrade recently without too many issues
<Ng> Charlize: some parts of it are object based...
<MrBlowtatoes> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Anders> djm62, my guess is that either the modem doesnt say that the connection failed and was started again
<myke> hello
<samurai> subsequent attempts to upgrade seem like there is nothing going on in the respositories
<Charlize> Ng, you mean....COM-like client/server model?
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: if you run "sudo apt-get update" do you see it mention universe/multiverse?
<shinu> kyncani: hm... cause i thought that there mightve been some memory leak fixes in the newest version :/ but doesnt seem so...
<myke> is there a reason i keep getting "bad header Line " when useing apt-get / synaptic?
<MrBlowtatoes> yes
<MrBlowtatoes> and it still gievs same error
<djm62> Anders: you might be better googling for your problem...someone might have an elegant solution, but probably not someone here
<fangorious> shinu: it's unlikely that there's a memory leak directly in azureus, since it's a java app.
<samurai> Ng: yep I see both
<shinu> fangorious: i think ill uninstall and reinstall then... what version do you have?
<Anders> djm62, ok thanks
<samurai> Ng: I'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<Ng> samurai: I wasn't talking to you, but generally you don't want to be using dapper
<fangorious> shinu: i don't recall, i'm on  a windows box right now
<TriniTriggs5> how do I use a *.patch file?
<myke> anyon e
<samurai> I know, but I have multiple boxen I use breezy for a number of things
<shinu> fangorious: ah ok. nvm :P
<trinidad> TriniTriggs5::> nice name
<samurai> so I'm perfectly ok with the idea of dapper
<Ng> myke: paste the exact error and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin
<Ng> samurai: then you'll be perfectly ok fixing whatever problems you have yourself :)
<fangorious> TriniTriggs5: patch -p0 < myfile.patch
<Ng> samurai: ie, dapper is unsupported :)
<augustin> hello
<TriniTriggs5> trinidad: thanks.  He's a country singer from Natchitoches, LA who wears tight tight pants
<fangorious> TriniTriggs5: you'll need to be in the right directory though
<samurai> Ng: I'll give it a try, but my question now relate to the repository
<samurai> namely am I pointing to the proper place
<Hericus> Ng, do you run dapper?
<Ng> Hericus: nope
<Hericus> I like ubuntu... nice distro.
<djib> Ng, y'a pas un fichier de conf qui dcide ou sont montes les usb qui sont monts automatiquement
<Hericus> Clean..
<TriniTriggs5> fangorious:the right directory of the *.patch file?
<djib> c'est peut tre l qu'est le problmes
<Hericus> heya Seveas. :)
<nifelseki> anyone tried yoper..?
<MrBlowtatoes> Any ideas?
<augustin> is there any equivalent to MS "checkdisk" in Ubuntu ? for some reason, my Ubuntu doesn't want to mount drives... and the drive had been acting weird, making some noises and all. still, i can mount it (using a LiveCD)
<samurai> like I said Ng, I've seen no updates in a few weeks
<Ng> djib: I wish my french was that good, but you'll need to rephrase that in english for me I'm afraid, I only get every other word ;)
<djib> Ng: excuse the French...
<djib> Ng, sorry
<DaOne> hey pplz can any1 help me with setting the correct boot sequence on ubuntu
<cary> so i must be just Really dumb, but i cant get this installer to work
<corresponder> what to set up?
<Hericus> Ng, what other distro's do you run?
<Ng> Hericus: just debian and rhel these days
<djib> Ng, I was wondering: isn't there a file to decide where the usb drives are automatically mounted ?
<corresponder> cary: which installer?
<augustin> please, a simple answer =/ is there a checkdisk tool ?
<djib> Ng, that may be my problem
<corresponder> DaOne: which boot sequence?
<corresponder> augustin: fsck?!
<samurai> Ng: is there a more appropriate place to ask about the dapper repositories?
<floppyears> hi
<djm62> djib: can you see the icon for the device, but not mount it?
<corresponder> hi
<floppyears> what grub comes with ubuntu by default ?
<augustin> corresponder i don't know, i'm quite new to ubuntu, and since the wiki couldn't help me, i come asking here
<Sikavica> ubotu tell Sikavica about vnc
<djib> djm62, no icon...
<corresponder> then use fsck
<Hericus> Ng, oh okay.. sorry if I say anything retarded, I'm high and listening to loud music.
<Ng> djib: that's a good question, I'm not sure though
<DaOne> corresponder, currently grub is set to boot into ubuntu as the default, i want to change that to load windows instead
<augustin> corresponder how do i use it please ?
<Hericus> system of a down - sugar.
<djib> Ng, dammit
<djm62> djib: can you mount it with mount (on the command line)?
<djib> djm62, yeah I know that
<konablend> how about winmodems?
<djm62> djib: I mean, does that work?
<djib> but I kinda like when it was mounting it automatically
<augustin> when i type fsck, it just displays "fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<corresponder> fsck /dev/hda
<konablend> anyone know how to get them to work?
<djib> djm62, yes indeed
<augustin> ok thanks
<corresponder> checks the fist harddisk
<djm62> djib: I think this might be one of the foibles of breezy
<cristians> hola
<djib> but it is longer...
<Ng> samurai: I don't mean to seem rude, but unsupported means unsupported. If you can't make it work, it isn't for you. That might seem harsh, but it's a development branch for developers, not curious users :/
<cristians> como estas
<augustin> corresponder only have one anyway
<corresponder> k
<Kyral> Ng: Not neccessarily :P
<samurai> Ng: you misunderstood my question
<myke> Ng  http://pastebin.com/457901
<cary> corresponder, breezy for PC
<djib> djm62, so it might decide to start on working again some day... ;)
<corresponder> k
<djm62> djib: I have a similar problem with my generic mp3...I'll try to look the url up
<Ng> Kyral: you help him then :)
<corresponder> cary: whats the problem?
<djib> oki
<djm62> djib: it's very annoying :(
<cary> corresponder, i keep getting a checksum error and i really dont know how to get around it
<corresponder> when?
<Kyral> Ng: later. Anime now
<djib> but the weirdest thing is that it does it with every removable device djm62
<cary> corresponder, ive tried MD5it on my mac, but i mean..i dont knwo what the hell it did
<djib> even the cdrom !!!
<DaOne> corresponder, i've tried the sudo bash /boot/grub/menu.lst but it doesnt work for some reason - says it cannot execute binaries or somthing like that
<djm62> djib: oh... that isn't my problem then
<samurai> Ng:  you misunderstood my questions I'm just curious if archive.ubuntu.com is the proper place... I know about the unsupported nature... no need to apologize... just having a hard time finding out if the repo has changed
<corresponder> why you want to execute this?
<djib> so weird
<djib> anyway
<djib> I'll cope with
<djib> it
<cary> corresponder, and the PC is just sort of a random one i got for tinkering and it doesnt have a burner or anything on it. everytime i boot to CD it says there is some checksum error and ive burned it like 3 or 4 times and redownloaded it even
<samurai> Ng: like I said, I've seen no activity in weeks
<myke> Ng  http://pastebin.com/457901
<djm62> djib: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77141.html
<nifelseki> need help installing vlc
<konablend> Anyone know why ubuntu wont do any kind of media?
<samurai> Ng: thanks for your help though
<nifelseki> need help installing vlc
<Ng> samurai: I seriously doubt it has changed
<navarone> samurai...you may want to change to us.archive.ubuntu.com if you live in US
<konablend> e.g. mp3, avi, mpeg
<Ng> myke: the file looks ok, are you behind any kind of web proxy? it looks like it's not getting a valid response from the server
<samurai> Ng: that was my thoughts... if nothing has been heard here then its something on my end... thats all I needed... thanks
<psusi> is there a way to get xargs to append the input line BEFORE some extra arguments to the called program?  I'm trying to use it to cp arg1 /some/where
<JRubuntu> hello
<augustin> corresponder it says "clean", yet my Ubuntu cannot boot =/ i get the "console" graphics, then it starts "loading modules", and stops, and then it displays plenty of things, including /dev/hda1 could not be mounted, i think... what should i do ?
<psusi> but it keeps wanting to append the input argument at the end of the cp command... the end needs to be the destination
<augustin> corresponder i'm sorry, maybe you're too busy to help, tell me so if it's the case...
<cary> corresponder, any ideas?
<myke> Ng i can update some other things but not certain files
<corresponder> clean is good
<konablend> Gawd i'm such a newbie...
<Ng> myke: where it says "failed to fetch" and then a URL, those urls work fine for me, which is what made me wonder if it was something at your end maybe
<corresponder> augustin: what is on hda1?
<augustin> corresponder yup, but then i don't understand why it won't boot =/
<corresponder> first partition on first harddisk
<corresponder> cary: cdrom broken?
<augustin> corresponder hda1 is my /, hda 2 is my XP partition, hda5 is my /boot, hda6 is the swap, hda7 is my /home
<myke> Ng i duno i am in iraq but
<myke> who knows
<corresponder> when did it stop?
<cary> corresponder, works fine. install some stuff from it two days ago
<corresponder> hmmm
<Ng> myke: can you get those URLs in firefox?
<Ng> or with wget or something
<chaumurky> anyone using the 'pastebin' script?
<cary> corr
<cary> crap
<corresponder> augustin: plenty of things is not close enough to help you
<konablend> Has anyone gotten a Lucet winmodem to work? I have the driver but I cant get it to install.
<myke> Ng let me checl
<myke> check*
<cary> corresponder, ive burned it on two different machines from two separate downloads and it just wont ge by the checksum thing
<augustin> corresponder i can reboot to tell you more precisely
<JRubuntu> hey
<corresponder> cary: are there any error messages
<corresponder> or only the checksum?
<nmsa> ok I generated my SSH key, I have two, the key and key.pub; the public one can be used to encript anything, true? or how do I use them?
<augustin> corresponder if there's nothing else i can do in the LiveCD, i'll reboot
<MrBlowtatoes> is there a linux program out there for producieng music [somehtign similar to FLS,rason,cubase, etc?]  or that can atleast read and write midi?
<myke> Ng yes
<corresponder> augustin: maybe it would help
<JRubuntu> any cant telme about this chat?
<augustin> corresponder doing it right away then, thanks
<JRubuntu> enyu can!
<Ng> myke: that's pretty weird :/
<corresponder> k
<maikeru> hopefully last reboot, brb
<myke> Ng can i just download those files and install
<JRubuntu> eny can?
<Floid_> There's one major sequencer package I forget the name of.
<cary> corresponder, youy mean like some specific error code?
<Ng> myke: not directly, but I reckon if you download them and put the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ it'll use those if you run the apt-get install again
<navarone> JRubuntu, what problem ar eyou havung?
<JRubuntu> wemmi!
<corresponder> jap
<JRubuntu> ??
<harfooz> hi all -- I have an unusual situation with a networked SMB printer. It's printing, but the job state continually shows that it is still printing.
<JRubuntu> what?
<Floid_> Did any of you magically make lilo work with device-mapper stuff while I've been drinking?
<corresponder> cary: what machine is it, cpu, ram, etc
<corresponder> i mean a new one or old
<myke> Ng what if i use pkg -i then the name?
<harfooz> has anyone run into that situation with a printer (completing the printing, but showing that it is still printing on the printer gui)?
<konablend321> Can you hear me now?
<myke> Ng  dpkg -i package_file.deb
<myke> would that work?
<Ng> myke: (dpkg -i), but it probably wouldn't have all the dependencies, whereas apt will calculate them and grab what's needed from its local archive, or the apt sources
<navarone> myke yes...but installing away from repo can damage ubuntu installl
<mmiikkee12> great, now x refuses to start
<myke> Ng i didnt know that
<Ng> myke: you can certainly try it though - I'm not sure what kdelibs' dependancies are like
<myke> Ng thnx for that info
<mmiikkee12> Screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<cary> corresponder, okay i just put it in a diff machine and it booted to the installer fine
<augustin> corresponder does fsck do anything special ? like refreshing the MBR or something ? because now it boots just fine...
<cary> its one a friend put together..let me get specs for you corresponder
<corresponder> cary: ;-)
<augustin> corresponder in any case, thanks a bunch for being patient with me =)
<Ng> myke: if they get stuck partly installed, use dpkg -r and their names to get them off again
<corresponder> *g*
<navarone> augustin, fsck is like scandisk or chkdsk on windows
<corresponder> fsck checks
<dra> hi
<corresponder> but clean mean: no problems
<corresponder> hi dra
<augustin> of course you won't believe me then...
<augustin> corresponder i swear it didn't boot
<cary> corresponder, intel 2.66 ghz P4, 256 ram,
<dra> debian-installer fails me on "Install the Base System" when trying to copy the kernel image...what's wrong with that?
<corresponder> *g*
<myke> Ng k thnx
<dra> hi corresponder
<corresponder> cary: ram test?
<corresponder> dra: ramtest?
<augustin> and after launching LiveCd i only did: launch GParted, mount each of my partition, then umount, then fsck, then reboot
<dra> corresponder, done that, work's like a charm
<mmiikkee12> anyone know why X wouldn't start because no screens had a usable configuration?
<Chris_Tucker> i have a .so for DRM support for my vid card but what do i do with it to use it?
<mmiikkee12> wait, stupid question
<corresponder> k
<Chris_Tucker> the file is sis_dri.so
<mmiikkee12> s/whatever i just said/how do i get x to start?
<cary> corresponder, how does one test ram
<dra> I really, really, REALLY would like to try ubuntu, and get off of my stupid gentoo system
<dra> but with this problem...no way ^^
<djm62> mmiikkee12: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<JulienH> Hi all
<corresponder> cary: http://www.memtest86.de
<dragoon> dra: whats your problem
<kvidell> someone wanna tell me how messed up my sources list is? I think I have too many entries
<sambagirl> i am able to access windows computers from ubuntu but i am unable to access ubuntu from windwos computers, is there a solution?
<kvidell> I kind of went ape-shit one day adding things to it
<kentoq> Could anyone assist me whit X64 Ubuntu cause I cant get ATI-drivers working 3D and it sucks bad.?
<corresponder> http://www.memtest86.com/
<kentoq> Could anyone assist me whit X64 Ubuntu cause I cant get ATI-drivers working 3D and it sucks bad.?
<corresponder> sry
<deflux-> I've installed Ubuntu on my new machine, but it can't get X configured.  I'm running an ATI Radeon X550 on PCI-Express.  Anyone know?
<corresponder> cary:http://www.memtest86.com/
<myke> Ng can i save all the files in that dir /var/apt/.... so if i have to format/re-install and i would allready have the files?
<corresponder> bootdisk or cd
<Chris_Tucker> how does one install a new vid driver module such as sis_dri.so?
<dra> dragoon, the installer fails on "Install the Base System" when trying to copy the kernel image
<kvidell> http://www.pastebin.us/870
<JulienH> I currently have the Hoary release of Ubuntu, how can I upgrade to the Breezy release ?
<dragoon> oh....
<kentoq> Could anyone assist me whit X64 Ubuntu cause I cant get ATI-drivers working 3D and it sucks bad.?
<dragoon> mayb your image is corrupt ?
<cary> corresponder, that site doesnt load for m
<mmiikkee12> should i tun on framebuffer in x config?
<cary> e
<kvidell> kentoq: patience.
<augustin> corresponder anyway, thanks again, good bye =)
<corresponder> Chris_Tucker: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?!
<kentoq> kvidell, I have waited whole day.
<dra> dragoon, nope, checked it
<kvidell> have you asked on the forum?
<kentoq> I know helpers are busy
<corresponder> cary:http://www.memtest86.com/
<cary> corresponder, however.com does
<kentoq> But I cant stand this.
<dragoon> odd
<cary> haha
<corresponder> *g*
<corresponder> my fault
<Chris_Tucker> corresponder, but where do i shove the .so first?
<looking1> hi guys
<looking1> is there a reason why ls
<Chris_Tucker> and corresponder, nowadays people use xorg not xfree86 ;)
<looking1> works diffrently on ubuntu
<looking1> its wildcard matching is dorked up
<chaumurky> does it?
<Chris_Tucker> but i still dont know where to put the .so first
<kvidell> hm
<Ng> myke: I would think so, yes
<looking1> yes
<looking1> check out
<corresponder> k
<looking1> ls [A-Z] *
<looking1> and you get back lower case files too
<kvidell> looking1: I just wrap it in " " if it doesn't work.
<kvidell> usually fixes it
<corresponder> search for the poistion of the other .so
<looking1> still whats up with that
<Chris_Tucker> how does one install a new vid driver module such as sis_dri.so?
<looking1> thats kind of not cool
<looking1> it can unknownlgy break alot of scripts
<looking1> and code
<kvidell> hm, try \ls
<kvidell> to skip past any aliases and use the actual command in it's native form
<looking1> i am using ubuntu as debian with up to date package and security updates
<looking1> word kv
<looking1> know where i can find the aliases ubuntu is using
<looking1> ?
<Ng> run alias
<looking1> thanks
<JulienH> How can I upgrade from Hoary to Breezy without CD ?
<chaumurky> alias
<kvidell> yea, you can try "alias" but what file they're in for Bash, I'm not sure. I'm a TCSH boy myself.
<chaumurky> jeez my connection is slow...
<looking1> i just find it kinda troubling there is no mention of this change in behavoir
<Ng> kvidell: looking1: it'll be ~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile or /etc/bashrc or /etc/profile I would think
<mmiikkee12> now it's missing some font
<mmiikkee12> :S
<looking1> yes
<looking1> ng
<Ng> I mean /etc/bash.bashrc
<corresponder> all right: have a god night all
<looking1> i figured i saw alot of stuff in there
<looking1> hehe
<corresponder> i go to sleep
<djm62> JulienH: in the file /etc/apt/sources.list change all mentions of hoary to breezy, then aptitude update and aptitude dist-upgrade
<navarone> Chris_Tucker, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32043&page=2
<dra> ideas, anyone?
<Ng> mmiikkee12: fixed?
<kvidell> well, I guess there's less crap for TCSH as it's not the default so they don't tweak it
<djm62> JulienH: and await the end of the download :)
<mmiikkee12> Ng: yeah
<kvidell> infact I have to install it seperately
<djm62> JulienH: got that?
<mmiikkee12> apparently i need x-window-system-core
<looking1> thats odd
<djm62> mmiikkee12: gnome has to use something to display
<looking1> \ls [A-Z] * still matches lower case files
<mmiikkee12> Ng: it's the fixed font, i didn't mean i fixed it :P
<Ng> mmiikkee12: yeah, I know
<kvidell> hm, so it does
<MrBlowtatoes> when trying to run seq24, i get the following error: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<MrBlowtatoes>           [how do i fix this?] 
<Ng> mmiikkee12: I believe that's in xfonts-base
<mmiikkee12> Ng: installing that
<kvidell> I get a lot more matches if I do [A-Z,a-z]  though
<MrBlowtatoes> I tried running the program manually but nothing happens, and i can't chnage permissions
* mmiikkee12 wishes there was an app selection screen in the installer
<kvidell> mmiikkee12: dselect?
<Ng> ugh
<Ng> dselect is foul
<mmiikkee12> *in the ubuntu installer*
<Ng> the installer aims to get you up and running asap, you can use synaptic far better than any installer tool afterwards
<mmiikkee12> as in it asks you what you want while installing
<kvidell> that's true
<looking1> yeayh kv
<trinidad> ok got it...
<looking1> see what im talkn about
<mmiikkee12> then have a 'quick' install mode for that
<djm62> mmiikkee12: the choice that you find really useful is pretty intimidating to someone that associates gnomes with vintage computer games
<kvidell> I always hated dselect in the debian installer
<looking1> and enclousing ls in ""
<mmiikkee12> :)
<trinidad> cafuego::> do you know about kio_http ?
<looking1> dosnt help
<kvidell> mmiikkee12: This is ubuntu for humans as well as geeks.
<looking1> gives command not found
<kvidell> looking1: What gives you that?
<looking1> "ls [A-Z] *"
<kvidell> oh
<djib> wow have you seen that #ubuntu is busier than #debian !!!
<factotum> hey all, can anyone walk me through ripping a /dir of mp3's to wav so I can burn an audio cd?
<kvidell> well, I meant "[A-Z*"
<mmiikkee12> or call it 'Select this install mode if you're lazy and don't care what gets installed!"
<kvidell> but then it literally searches for that
<kvidell> and that's no good
<Ng> djib: we don't have as much beard in the way of our keyboards ;)
<looking1> yeah
<looking1> thats preety funky
<factotum> i literaly havent done this in about 2 years
<looking1> i dont want to go back to etch
<djib> Ng, loooooool
<looking1> but this type of behavoir is a killer for servers
<Ng> mmiikkee12: less install questions/options is better imho
<kvidell> you _are_ using bash right?
<looking1> yes i am
<looking1> :)
<kvidell> k
<kvidell> tcsh is doing it too
<kvidell> else wise I'd tell you to use that
<looking1> haha
<kvidell> for your scripts
<looking1> it must be the ubuntu dust
<looking1> :)
<kvidell> well wait, can't you do that?
<vbgun1> anybody know why Totem complains of Audio device being busy yet, if i hit OK and hit play it plays with audio just fine... this is annoying... Any body know?
<mmiikkee12> just let the user select a mode, and if they choose simple it starts the current installer
<kvidell> just tell your scripts to use a shell that doesn't fub it?
<Ng> looking1: you might want to file a bug
<looking1> thats totally not cool
<looking1> Ng
<mmiikkee12> if they say advanced let them choose
<looking1> i noticed this behavoir on hoary
<looking1> and breezy
<looking1> too
<aroman> hi
<looking1> both current updates
<looking1> you think i should file a bug
<kvidell> mmiikkee12: There is an advanced installer I think
<kvidell> at the boot prompt can't you say "expert" ?
<kvidell> instead of "linux"
<djm62> mmiikkee12: too much choice...advanced users can trim down an install or start from a server install
<kvidell> I know there's a "server" delimiation
<Ng> looking1: at first glance you're right - my sid box behaves differently, but I'm not sure if it's intended or not - filing a bug will get a developer to look at it and tell you for sure
<funkyHat> mmiikkee12, it's called expert install ;)
<looking1> okay i think i will ng
<aroman> my system's developed a weird clock skew. Basically time is running faster than normal! :/ right now my clock is at 21:10. I also tried using NTP but after setting the correct time, the skew reappeared
<looking1> yes i checked my sid and etch boxn
<dra> wish me luck guys, trying the install again
<aroman> what's going on?
<mmiikkee12> funkyHat: oh :)
<looking1> and this it only behanves like that on ubuntu
<funkyHat> :)
<looking1> i hope its not a "feature"
<mmiikkee12> i did server
<looking1> heh
<kvidell> undocumented feature
<djm62> mmiikkee12: absolute beginners can't fix bad decisions they accidentally make at the start, and go on to give bad publicity to ubuntu forever
<looking1> hah
<Ng> mmiikkee12: why are you installing x things if you did server?!
<funkyHat> mmiikkee12, or server-expert (I think?) for max control over what gets installed
<looking1> cuz i really like ubuntu
<looking1> i guess ill file this
<mmiikkee12> djm62: good point...
<funkyHat> the info is all there at the boot prompt
<looking1> before i ditch it
<looking1> heh
<looking1> :)
<kentoq> http://rafb.net/paste/results/KRhrDy10.html
<kentoq> What might be wrong with my 3D-drivers.?
<kvidell> anyone get a chance to look at my screwy sources.list ?
<djm62> mmiikkee12: windows users blame themselves, because the machine was set up when they got it ;)
<mmiikkee12> Ng: i wanted a minimal install to add what i wanted to it, not what some ubuntu dev thought i wanted
<looking1> mmii
<mmiikkee12> :P
<looking1> i preety much install ubuntu
<MrBlowtatoes> crap
<looking1> with server
<looking1> heh
<looking1> and just add from there
<crowell> printer help please
<looking1> :)
<MrBlowtatoes> apt-get search yeilded over 500m results
<MrBlowtatoes> oops
<crowell> plesae help me with my printer
<MrBlowtatoes> wrong channel, heh
<kvidell> 500 million? We don't have 500million packages o.O
<crowell> which channel shouldi be in
<mmiikkee12> so did i, it's just not the most functional :S
<kvidell> oh, lol
<Ng> mmiikkee12: and then we have to help you get it working, great plan ;)
<kentoq> SOMEONE... little support please, I am so **cked up, this is supposed to be supportchannel.? No way..
<mmiikkee12> crowell: what's the problem?
<crowell> i cant open CUPS
<MrBlowtatoes> i meant 500
<kvidell> kentoq: Just because no one can help _you_ doesn't mean we're not _helpful_
<mmiikkee12> Ng: if it worked perfectly we wouldn't need this channel ;)
<Ng> mmiikkee12: it works fine if you do a default install
<kvidell> there's a big difference :-P I'd help but I've never used the 64bit build of Ubuntu
<kvidell> just SuSE
<MrBlowtatoes> 500 results for searching 'midi'  i am lookign for a good midi sequencer
<Chris_Tucker> how do you configure opengl to use a DRI .so file?
<mmiikkee12> but it installs a ton of stuff i don't need
<mmiikkee12> and i always do net installs
<djm62> kentoq: it's hard to say, when you have proprietary drivers...if anyone in here could help you, they would be doing so...try google, there are more people on there
<kentoq> kvidell, I know.. It is just that I got my 3D-drivers working somehow and I now have errormessages to someone who knows what they say.
<mmiikkee12> which makes it take forever :(
<funkyHat> mmiikkee12, server-expert
<crowell> when i try to open gnome-cups-manager, i get this error saying the cups server cant be contacted
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: apt-cache search midi | grep sequencer   - that shows 11 matches :)
<djm62> mmiikkee12: if you need gnome, install gnome-panel and metacity: it won't install anything extraneous
<Chris_Tucker> how do you configure opengl to use a DRI .so file?
<kentoq> So I paste once more.
<kentoq> http://rafb.net/paste/results/KRhrDy10.html
<crowell> anyone know how to fix this
<mmiikkee12> funkyHat: i already have it installed but thanks anyway :P
<kvidell> kentoq: I understand, just try not to attack us. From what I've seen in this room, if someone knew how to fix it ,they most certainly would.
<mmiikkee12> djm62: that's what i did and it left out X :S
<Chris_Tucker> how do you configure opengl to use a DRI .so file?
<funkyHat> :P
<djm62> mmiikkee12: really?
<mmiikkee12> yeah
<kentoq> kvidell, sure. Not trying to insult you guys.
<crowell> how do you get cups to work?
<mmiikkee12> there was no /usr/X11R6/bin at least
<mmiikkee12> just a /usr/X11R6/lib
<mmiikkee12> hence no X :(
<funkyHat> :/
<crowell> i am using breezy 5.1
<djm62> mmiikkee12: frugaller and frugaller...you don't technically need X on /that/ machine to run gnome ;)
<mmiikkee12> :P
<looking1> okay ill file the bug
<kentoq> Well, could anybody here who have X64 ubuntu with ATI 3D WORKING tell me where to get the working package and are there any probs. in install and config.
<mmiikkee12> intel 810?
<looking1> i hope some of you guys can also file one as well
<looking1> to bring attention to this
<mmiikkee12> looking1: filing multiple bug reports is bad
<djm62> mmiikkee12: I think xserver-xorg will bring in the right x stuff
<looking1> ohh
<looking1> haha
<looking1> well shoudl i file it under
<Chris_Tucker> how do you configure opengl to use a DRI .so file?
<looking1> bash
<Chris_Tucker> how do you configure opengl to use a DRI .so file?
<Chris_Tucker> how do you configure opengl to use a DRI .so file?
<djib> does anyone here uses OOo Base ?
<Ng> Chris_Tucker: please don't repeat your question, if nobody is answering then nobody knows
<mmiikkee12> looking1: what was the problem again?
<MrBlowtatoes> hrm, brahms gave me an error
<mmiikkee12> djm62: missed fixed font
<Ng> Chris_Tucker: what are you trying to get working?
<g47o> gFTP
<g47o> :(
<looking1> ls behave funky under bash, and other shells
* Xenguy starts to hand out free clue bats in the hopes that all will club each other senseless...
<g47o> RL recibida file:///home/g47o/Desktop/Pantallazo.png
<g47o> No se puede cambiar al directorio local /home/g47o/Desktop/Pantallazo.png: No es un directorio
<looking1> its wild card matching
<crowell> plese i really need to get my printers to work
<whyameye> what is  QMYSQL3? I have a program dying when it doesn't find...
<looking1> ls [A-Z] *
<MrBlowtatoes> Brahms needs to be installed under the same prefix aRts/KDE is installed under  <---what does this mean?
<looking1> matches lower case file names
<mmiikkee12> example?
<mmiikkee12> hold on
<mmiikkee12> ls: [A-Z] *: No such file or directory
<djm62> mmiikkee12: xorg-common, xserver-xorg
* crowell needs help
<mmiikkee12> wait, empty dir
<djm62> mmiikkee12: all about the metapackages, even on this
<mmiikkee12> djm62: i got it...
<looking1> ~/brandb$ ls [A-Z] *
<looking1> bird  box  cat  dork  monkey  testfile.txt  Zebra
<looking1> see
<mmiikkee12> /initrd.img
<mmiikkee12> /vmlinuz
<mmiikkee12> /bin:
<mmiikkee12> arch
<mmiikkee12> bash
<mmiikkee12> cat
<mmiikkee12> chgrp
<mmiikkee12> chmod
<Ng> stop pasting ls outputs1
<mmiikkee12> chown
* crowell needs help with cups
<nmsa> SSH Key question: when I do a ssh to the remote box, asks me Enter passphrase for key '/home/username/.ssh/id_dsa' is it normal? is this displayed no matter from where I try to login, or just because sees my private key on my .ssh dir ?
<Ng> looking1: we already established the behaviour is unexpected, report the bug and stop pasting crap please ;)
<looking1> ng im just making sure
<looking1> before i waste dev's time
<kentoq> Well, could anybody here who have X64 ubuntu with ATI 3D WORKING tell me where to get the working package and are there any probs. in install and config.?
<Xenguy> nmsa: probably related to configuration in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Xenguy> nmsa: man sshd_config
<Ng> looking1: I'd say your results from etch/sid and mine from sid are enough to make a report :)
<myke> Ng what does this mean?   configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<looking1> okay ng
<looking1> :)
<crowell>  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<djm62> nmsa: if there's a password on your key (local machine) it will prompt for it on that machine
* konablend321 cant get mp3s to play or get his winmodem to work
<mmiikkee12> sorry, complete accident :(
<Ng> myke: that you're trying to compile something and you don't have build-essential installed (by default ubuntu doesn't install any compiler type things)
<kyncani> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* mmiikkee12 apologizes to the ops
<myke> ok thnx
<kyncani> !winmodem
<ubotu> well, winmodem is To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<nmsa> djm62: but only on that machine where the key is present, true ?
<MrBlowtatoes> what is Qt?
<kyncani> konablend321: see ubotu answers
<mmiikkee12> note to self: always test without -o first.
<korhalf> i dont get how to use "nice"
<crowell> qt= quiet?
<djm62> nmsa: how would any other machine know about that key?
<korhalf> to make a program highest priority its 20, and it says lowest is 19
<Ng> korhalf: man nice
<korhalf> Ng, i did.
<MrBlowtatoes> muse - Qt-based midi/audio sequencer
<MrBlowtatoes>   <---that
* konablend321 thanks ubotu for the prompt reply
<korhalf> Ng, the way its set up makes no sense
<Ng> korhalf: it says the highest priority is -20, not 20
<mmiikkee12> anyway...
<djm62> nmsa: insufficiently advanced technology --> distinguishable from magic ;)
<mmiikkee12> looking1: yes, that does seem odd
<korhalf> Ng, o i thought it was -20 and -19, as in flags or options
<korhalf> cuz im trying to run an emulator at highest priority
<nmsa> djm62: Sure, I am just asking, just to be sure :)
<meepy> Can anyone tell me what dapper is?
<crowell> dapper drake
<myke> Ng what is the gtk-config script?
<djm62> ubotu tell meepy about dapper
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone in here using a savage or savage twister video card?
<mmiikkee12> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<meepy> Oooohh..
<crowell> cant anyone help me set up my printers
<mmiikkee12> crowell: what's the problem with the printer!?!?!
<dragoon> is it possible to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.04
<dragoon> without reinstall ?
<crowell> cups wont open
<Ng> myke: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=gtk-config
<crowell> it says that the cups server cant be contacted
<djm62> dragoon: it will be, when it's released
<mmiikkee12> you have to ask youe question before we can answer you :S
<Ng> meepy: don't run dapper
<mmiikkee12> oh ok
<dragoon> ok - awesome
<kyncani> dragoon: do _not_ use dapper. It _will_ break your box
<mmiikkee12> i don't know much about printers
<dragoon> kyncani: i didnt play to
<dragoon> i meant for when its released
<mmiikkee12> !printers
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<djm62> dragoon: dapper at the moment is like a busy construction site. don't move in just yet ;)
<dragoon> err plan to
<mmiikkee12> ubotu rocks :)
<ubotu> mmiikkee12: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dragoon> hehe ;)
<crowell> thx
<mmiikkee12> ubotu, no i didn't.
<ubotu> mmiikkee12: Are you smoking crack?
<mmiikkee12> no
<kyncani> dragoon: ok then :)
<MrBlowtatoes> Can someone help me? what is the ALSA subsystem?
<meepy> Ng, I won't. I just wanted to check out what dapper is, since everyone is speaking of it :)
<Ng> it doesn't rock, it's a terrible bot, but itknows some useful things ;)
<Wyzard> I have an Ubuntu installation on a system with a VIA-based motherboard, and I want to replace the motherboard with an nForce2-based one...  anything special I need to know?
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: sound
<myke> Ng im doing a search for it in synaptic it doesnt find it
<djk_> !mmiikkee12:
<MrBlowtatoes> yes, i am getting an error when trying to run muse
<djk_> !mmiikkee12
<ubotu> I heard mmiikkee12 is secretly the creator of linux :)
<Ng> myke: libgtk1.2-dev? should be there
<mmiikkee12> ha :)
<djk_> what's that about ^^
<MrBlowtatoes> about not being able to intilizt the alsa midi subsystem
<mmiikkee12> i ser that up :)
<mmiikkee12> *set
<djk_> i know.
<gratuit> Wyzard: I'd have a rescue cd just in case
<Ng> mmiikkee12: don't
<djk_> along with other questionable factoids..
<mmiikkee12> Ng: ok...
<gratuit> Wyzard: like knoppix, or ubuntu live
* mmiikkee12 looks for how to remove a factoid
<Ng> mmiikkee12: I did it for you already
<MrBlowtatoes> hrm, my sound isn't working
<mmiikkee12> !mmiikkee12
<ubotu> mmiikkee12: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mmiikkee12> oh ok
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: that's because you only did a server install so it didn't configure sound
<Ng> MrBlowtatoes: once again, do a normal install and it will all work fine
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i cinfigure sound?
<MrBlowtatoes> can't
<korhalf> lol
<korhalf> !sound Mr_Milenko
<ubotu> korhalf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<djk_> mmiikkee12: what's popcorn..
<mmiikkee12> sorry, i just like torturing bots :P
<korhalf> yes.
<mmiikkee12> popcorn is a hobby os i'm working on
<korhalf> MrBlowtatoes, what is there to configure?
<mmiikkee12> (that one is true :P
<djk_> i see..
<MrBlowtatoes> i don't know, but i can't do a normal install
<chaumurky> hello all
<mmiikkee12> how'd you know about that one?
<Kujila> Ah, hello everyone.  If someone could answer a question for me, I would be much obliged ^^
<Ng> Kujila: ask and we'll see
<chaumurky> shoot
<humandoing> are there any grub ninjas kicking around for a quick question?
<MrBlowtatoes> well, is there a way to get sound on server install?
<Ng> humandoing: you won't know until you ask
<Kujila> Ok then thanks :)  I have a Powermac G4 (466 mhz, 128 MB RAM) I bought recently for $45.  I was wondering if it could handle a full GNOME Ubuntu desktop with such low RAM
<Ng> just
<chaumurky> mac: I'm out, sorry...
<deflux-> kentoq: Have you referred to the wiki on how to install the ATI drivers?
<Ng> Kujila: it won't be speedy, consider using XFCE instead of GNOME
<mmiikkee12> i run gnome with 160mb ram...
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: install discover, it should auto-configure almost everything i think
<MrBlowtatoes> apt-get install discover?
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: yep
<humandoing> excellent. well. I finally managed to get ubuntu to boot off of SATA drives (pain in the...) - but the only thing that I've been able to do to get it to boot is remove the "root" line from menu.lst
<chaumurky> Kujila: try XFCE4 instead of GNOME
<Kujila> Ng: Does ubuntu allow me to choose to install XFCE instead of Gnome at installation?
<chaumurky> no
<djm62> xubuntu-desktop
<humandoing> anyone have any idea if removing the "root" (eg: root(hd2,0) ) line from menu.lst is "A Bad Thing"
<chaumurky> do a 'server install' then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop after enabling extra repositories
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: you are running a server install, not a normal install right ?
<mmiikkee12> humandoing: yeat :)
<mmiikkee12> *yeah
<Kujila> Will I have to apt-get XFCE4 or does it come as an alternate desktop on the install CD
<myke> Ng it is telling me i need X installed
<nmsa> how do I sign digitaly the Code of Conduct? just uploaded my public key to launchpad, is it enough?
<Ng> Kujila: not easily, and you'll want many of the gnome applications/tools most likely, so do a normal install and then install xubuntu-desktop, you can choose which type of session you want from the login screen
<chaumurky> not on the cd
<humandoing> mmiikkee12: ugh, tihs is the only way I've been able to get the machine to boot :(
<Kujila> Aye, ok thanks all :D
<mmiikkee12> wait
<kyncani> Kujila: you'll have to apt-get it
<nmsa> s/digitaly/digitally/
<mmiikkee12> where in your menu.lst was it?
<Kujila> Also; Does Ubuntu have some web-install thing like Debian does?
<Kujila> Ok thanks :)
<humandoing> mmiikkee12, I'll pastebin
<mmiikkee12> Kujila: google for ubuntu mini.iso
<chaumurky> can someine give me a tip on how to find out if my CDROM is set up as ATAPI or SCSI?
<MrBlowtatoes> now do i just run discover?
<Kujila> thanks much !
<decklin> humandoing: are you sure your device.map is correct?
<mmiikkee12> that's what i used
<soujiro> kujila: fluxbox is very light
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: just installing it should do the trick, now you just have to turn up _all_ volumes, and sound should be working
<humandoing> decklin: I'll pastebin that, too
<MrBlowtatoes> w00t, i can HEAR
<Ng> chaumurky: in a terminal run "greb cdrom /etc/fstab" - does it show /dev/hdX or /dev/sdX?
<MrBlowtatoes> no more silent world
<humandoing> decklin / mmikkeel2: http://pastebin.com/457944
<Ng> chaumurky: I mean "grep cdrom /etc/fstab"
<humandoing> the device.map i _think_ is correct.
<Ng> that's the second time tonight I've typed greb instead of grep, wtf is wrong with me? ;)
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: if you're using gnome, you'll also want to use esound (esd) as a sound interface. That means every app should be configured to use esd, not oss or alsa
<chaumurky> ahh it's /dev/hdd so, ATAPI the?
<Ng> chaumurky: yep
<humandoing> the root entry specified (hd2,0) - which is mapped to the correct device / partition
<factotum> fluxbox is light, but for some reason takes longer to load from gdm than gnome on my system
<chaumurky> can I change it? emulate?
<Ng> chaumurky: is it a writer?
<chaumurky> I get bad write performance
<chaumurky> yes LG DVD writer
<MrBlowtatoes> i'm useing KDE, and muse is still givieng the same error, 'failed to initiliaze lasa midi subsystem'
<humandoing> but grub gives me a "Device not found" on the rood(hd2,0) entry.
<Ng> chaumurky: if I remember correctly you add something like hdd=ide-scsi to the kernel boot options in grub/lilo
<MrBlowtatoes> it's askign me to cheack my configureation
<chaumurky> are there any caveats/gotchas ;-)
<decklin> the map seems ok (not that i know what your devices physically are), but try running grub-install --recheck
<MrBlowtatoes> when trying to do 'muse config' an error poped up telling my that jack audio server could not be found
<myke> what is the cmd to convert rpm to deb?
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: if you're using kde, you should either configure muse to use arts (the kde sound daemon), or configure arts (in kde) to release the "sound card" after 1 second if it's not being used.
<myke> sudo alien package_file.rpm] 
<myke> ?
<myke> it is saying alien is not a cmd
<Mabus06> How come when I have rhythmbox on shuffle it plays every song twice in a row?
<humandoing> decklin: the devices are correct. sda and sdb are 2x160GB SATA, sdc is 120GB SATA (where I am installed)
<_jason> myke install the alien package
<chaumurky> I just wonder why an Ubuntu install wouldn't set ide-scsi up as default, that's all.
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: can't help you with the jack thing
<MrBlowtatoes> which is easyer? heh?
<Amaranth> Mabus06: You noticed that too? I thought it was just me.
<Ng> chaumurky: it'll move to the scsi bus, so that fstab entry will need updating - if you reboot without changing anything, go into the grub menu, hit 'e' over the main ubuntu entry, then edit the line starting "kernel" and put "hdd=ide-scsi" on the end, then hit 'b' and see if it works (you can check /var/log/dmesg for the ide-scsi messages), if it does, put it in the grub config, if not, ask again and we'll see what we can do :)
<Amaranth> Mabus06: Please file a bug report.
<joedj> ide-scsi shouldn't be necessary with a 2.6 kernel
<Mabus06> Amaranth, lol, you said you found it too... have you filed one? :P
<chaumurky> thanks, will do.
<MrBlowtatoes> looks like i have to config arts
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i do this?
<Amaranth> Mabus06: Nope, that was awhile ago. I figured it was just messed up.
<myke> thnx
<myke> _jason thnx
<Mabus06> Amaranth, how do I fill a bug report?
<Ng> joedj: indeed, but he wanted to try it because direct ide burning was performing poorly. I'm not convinced it will make much difference, but it might be worth trying
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: in the full-blown kde control center
<Amaranth> Mabus06: Go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: (i think)
<joedj> Ng: ya. i haven't had any luck without it
<MrBlowtatoes> i see nothign related to arts here, and in sound/multimedia
<xkahn> ARGH!
<xkahn> HATE HATE HATE HATE
<dra> Ok, then I try this again: The Ubuntu installer fails on me during "Install the Base System" when trying to copy the kernel image. What's wrong with that?
<xkahn> Firefox needs to handle the common file types the same way as IE.
<Madpilot> xkahn: which common file type?
<chaumurky> A quick one Ng, will hdd become sdd or sda ?
<MrRio> hey
<kyncani> MrBlowtatoes: well, you'll have to explore the gazillions of kde configuration menus by yourself :)
<MrBlowtatoes> lol
<Ng> chaumurky: it's more likely to be scd0
<dra> Anybody else had this problem?
<chaumurky> ahh ok
<dra> I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be "easy to install"! ;)
<MrBlowtatoes> Anyone else here know how to configure arts in kubuntu?
<Ng> dra: it is supposed to be, that sounds like it might not like your hardware - is it a funky laptop or something?
<Madpilot> dra: Shipit CDs, or did you burn it yourself?
<kyncani> dra: maybe a bad cd image, try with another one
<xkahn> text/plain and application/octet-stream
<Ng> yeah, or the cd could be borked
<humandoing> decklin: if i do: "sudo grub-install --recheck hd2" - it gives me no errors, and says all is good
<dra> Madpilot: burnt it myself
<xkahn> basically firefox should treat those as "unknown" types.
<humandoing> but it's not really :(
<Ng> xkahn: why should text/plain be unknown?
<xkahn> And try and detect what the content is using magic numbers.
<dra> Madpilot: image is ok though
<Ng> it's displayable
<Madpilot> dra: did you check the md5sum?
<dra> Madpilot: sure thing
<Madpilot> xkahn: text/plain is hardly "unknown"
<xkahn> Ng: because there are a ton of broken web servers that default to text/plain if they don't know what the file is.
<xkahn> or, sometimes, html is sent as text/plain by mistake.
<xkahn> and IE handles it.
<xkahn> I've just crashed firefox 4 times because of this.
<Ng> xkahn: url?
<dra> Madpilot: can I somehow check the integrity of the _burnt_ cd?
<xkahn> Ng: http://www.downloaddelivery.com/srfilecache/print-drivers-linux-glibc2-x86.deb
<akurashy> do anyone know how to set JAVA_HOME variable?
<xkahn> Ng: that'll crash you good.
<xkahn> Ng: this is IE's behavior: http://msdn.microsoft.com/workshop/networking/moniker/overview/appendix_a.asp
<xkahn> Although they say: Note  In Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2), the Multipurpose Internet Mail Extensions (MIME) type "text/plain" is not ambiguous, and is never rendered as HTML in the restricted zone, even if the content suggests that this is the correct format.
<Ng> xkahn: you could just use wget to download a file you know will be binary, or right click on the link and choose save as. I say the fault lies with the server admins ;)
<Ng> and that doesn't crash ff1.5
<ViViD> the ubuntu nvidia-glx drivers dont work correctly i guess...they install, but dont perform
<xkahn> Ng: yes.  But it should work.
<xkahn> Ng: what does 1.5 do with the file?
<misfit_toy> ViViD, they do here
<kyncani> xkahn: you've noticed the url is referencing a binary file ?
<Madpilot> dra: I'm not sure, actually - can you run md5 on an entire burnt CD?
<Ng> xkahn: why? if the server says text/plain, the file is to be displayed, surely?
<Ng> the server ought to know, afterall
<xkahn> Ng: I finally traced the web connection and found the path and used wget.
<qt2> hm, ack.
<dra> Madpilot: that is my question... ;)
<dra> I'll try...
<ViViD> well, mine install, but glxgears is super slow
<qt2> can someone tell me how to correct all these locale errors i'm getting?
<xkahn> Ng: but it was a redirect to that URL.
<qt2> like, how i can set my locale to en?
<Ng> if your browser assumes it knows better you will just break things at the other end of the spectrum, where it should be text/plain, but the browser decides it's something else
<misfit_toy> ViViD, glxgears is not a good performance tool anymore
<Madpilot> dra: I've never tried it, actually... sorry
<xkahn> I realize that.
<xkahn> Ng: but since 90% of the world uses IE, and that's what it does, it appears moot.
<ViViD> misfit_toy, it works great for showing if the drivers are working or not
<xkahn> Ng: and application/octet-stream surely should behave that way.
<Ng> xkahn: if that were the case firefox would replicate all of IE's HTML failings too
<Ng> either way, take it up with firefox, not us ;)
<xkahn> Ng: true.
<xkahn> I'm just annoyed and venting
<xkahn> Ng: and you took the bait.
<xkahn> ;)
<Ng> because you're wrong :)
<meekz_> i just got ubuntu installed
<meekz_> never used it before
<dra> Madpilot: piping `dd if=/dev/dvd` to md5sum, maybe that works ^^
<misfit_toy> ViViD, it used to, I haven't had any box show any realtime performance stuff since breezy. (and FC4)
<humandoing> decklin: if you're still listening to any of this, I think that hdc is actually my cdrom... can I change the device.map to something else, and then modify the root entried in the menu.lst?
* misfit_toy heads off for pizza
<ViViD> misfit_toy, its simple if your below 200fps on it, drivers arent working, modern cards with glx should be around 5000 fps
<ViViD> misfit_toy, i used it on FC4 to see if they worked
<Wyzard> Not necessarily
<Madpilot> meekz_: cool - welcome to Ubuntu!
<meekz_> thanks
<decklin> humandoing: yes, you can edit the map yourself
<meekz_> its not as hard as i thought
<decklin> just rerun grub after
<Wyzard> I'm using a GeForce6200 with the nVidia driver properly set up -- I can play Quake3 with all the quality settings turned up, etc. -- and I get around 175fps in glxgears
<kaz__> err... what is the root password for the livecd?
<decklin> it checks what the bios says those devices are and saves that for when you boot (since the loader can only use the bios obviously)
<meekz_> madpilot: im having trouble finding the terminal
<Wyzard> most likely because of the 1600x1200 desktop, I figure
<Wyzard> kaz__: It's blank, I believe
<Epix> problem with audacity. when i use the EQ, i get a wierd fade in before the part i EQed
<kaz__> ah
<kyncani> !tell kaz__ about sudo
<kaz__> hmm... nope
<Wyzard> kaz__: though it's not really the root password, of course...  it's the user password
<kaz__> I use  su root
<Wyzard> kaz__: Use sudo
<factotum> when i do glxgears i dont get a fps reading at all, am i missing an option to show this?
<kaz__> hmm yeah its not blank either.
<looking1> Ng
<looking1> are you still here
<looking1> ?
<Wyzard> kaz__: Root access in the way you're trying to use it is disabled by default in Ubuntu
<Ng> looking1: yes
<Wyzard> kaz__: Use sudo instead
<looking1> what package shoudl i choose to file that bug under
<looking1> cli-common
<looking1> ?
<Ng> looking1: bash I would think
<looking1> since it dosnt seem to be specific to bash
<looking1> it also happend under tcsh
<fmasi> Hi i like to know hod do I rstart cups in ubuntu ?
<kaz__> doh. I just got the livecd because I am trying to mount a HD & restore (over the net) some data
<Ng> looking1: I don't know then, file it under bash anyway and a developer will move it if it belongs elsewhere
<factotum> hmm, tried man glxgears, but nothing is coming up
<kaz__> I can't do that with this livecd?
<looking1> okay cool
<Wyzard> kaz__: Sure you can
<humandoing> decklin: thanks, I am gonna give it a whirl.
<meekz_> where do i get a dvd encoder for ubuntu? iom trying to play a dvd and totem won't play it
<Wyzard> kaz__: sudo mount /dev/hda1 (etc.)
<g47o> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/files/30020-ubuntu-joy.png <- download.php???
<g47o> she
<Wyzard> kaz__: "sudo -i" for a root shell
<meekz_> codec i mEAN
<g47o> shek download
<kaz__> ahh... sudo -s
<kaz__> heh.. man. Ubuntu is just the best.
<Ng> meekz_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats covers how to install dvd/mp3/video codecs
<meekz_> thanks
<dra> kaz__: I wish I could say that... ^^
<djk_> kaz__: how many distros do you know
<kaz__> dra: whats your problem?
<fmasi> Hi i like to know hod do I rstart cups in ubuntu ?
<looking1> if anyone wishes to confirm this bug
<dra> kaz__: trouble installing
<looking1> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20784
<decklin> looking1: if both shells are actually calling glob(), that's glibc
<Ng> fmasi: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<kaz__> djk_: alot...  I'm mostly a *BSD user for past 10+ years.
<fmasi> ok thx
<kaz__> BSD on all servers anyway. But BSD + Mysql kills me performance wise.
<fishhead> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051209/tc_nm/technology_intel_dc <--- looks like intel is just pissed they priced themselves out of this action
<kaz__> But I've been looking for a desktop *nix that "just works" well enough that I could install it on my relatives computers
<kaz__> tred of them getting in trouble with viruses & spyware.
<_jason> Hi I am try to use xvkbd to emulate press the "F4" key.  How would I use xvkb -xsendevents -text to do that?  I have tried every possible combination of {F,_,-,4} with no success.  (I know this is really specific but I have been searching forever and it is driving me nuts)
<fishhead> unbuntu should be reasonable
<kaz__> s/tred/tired
<fishhead> I been told
<looking1> well declin
<looking1> lets see what happens
<fishhead> kaz's what is their system specs
<meekz_> where do i find terminal?
<kaz__> fishhead: varied.
<looking1> but anyone feel free to confirm it!
<_jason> meekz_, app menu -> accessories
<looking1> cuz it has been confirmed in this chan
<looking1> heh
<kaz__> meekz: off of applications -> system tools
<fishhead> kaz at least PII class ?
<kaz__> oop
<meekz_> duh
<meekz_> sorry
<kaz__> meekz: don't listen to me.   its what jason said.
<Wyzard> Isn't it in the Accessories menu?
<meekz_> i got it
<Wyzard> It is on the livecd, I think
<kaz__> fishhead: yeah... P3+
<_jason> meekz_, no sorry necessary :D
<fishhead> oh should be good then
<kaz__> yeah definitely.
<fishhead> what os do they have now ?
<kaz__> I just train them about how to keep ubuntu updated & they are good to go :] 
<maddash> anyone here know how the kernel displays graphics, ie, via VESA BIOS vs. some closed-source video driver?
<kaz__> I just built them machines... so rather than buy windows, I just install ubuntu now.
<kaz__> its perfectly good for their needs.
<MrBlowtatoes> whos?
<fishhead> yeah I am building my relatives PII class or better machines
<kaz__> my family members...  err old folks.
<fishhead> if they still have pentium 1 shit
<MrBlowtatoes> old folks eh?
<fishhead> but it's stuff I got from trash so it has to be cleaned up and tested first
<MrBlowtatoes> lol
<Wyzard> maddash: That's sort of a vague question...  are you talking about framebuffer consoles or about X, first of all?
<kaz__> I think most "old folks" just want  "Internet", "email", and "word processing".... so I hook them up with firefox, openoffice & gmail.
<meekz_> sudo apt -get install libdvdread3
<meekz_> when i type that
<meekz_> it says apt: command not found
<_jason> meekz_, no space: apt-get
<Wyzard> meekz_: "apt-get" is one word
<meekz_> haha
<kaz__> I've been waiting (years) for a good out-of-the-box desktop *nix to come along. I was really hoping it would be from debian... so this just rocks.
<maddash> Wyzard: whatever is used to display this nice crisp-looking GUI
<meekz_> looks like a space on the site
<Wyzard> maddash: That'd be X, then
<Wyzard> maddash: The kernel isn't really involved, except for some details of AGP support
<kaz__> ok... going to try to get back to my horrible problem here.
<meekz_> ok thats installed fine it says
<meekz_> but my dvd still wont play
<Wyzard> maddash: There's a VESA driver which uses the standard VESA interface to set video modes, but it doesn't do any sort of acceleration so it's slow
<myke> what is "X includes
<myke> "
<myke> ?
<kaz__> I've got this drive that I forget if it was XFS or reiserfs or ext3....
<meekz_> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<kaz__> is there any way to find out?
<MrBlowtatoes> what is a good linux MUD app?
<kaz__> other than trying to mount it the various ways
<myke> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Wyzard> maddash: Most hardware drivers are open-source, and they configure the card by directly writing values into its control registers and such
<kvidell> kaz__: fdisk -l /dev/hda2
<kvidell> or whatever it's device id is
<_jason> ouch
<MrBlowtatoes> ROFL
<kaz__> aieeee! flood.
<slide> wowowowowow
<maddash> yikes.
<kvidell> kinky
<MrBlowtatoes> holy shit
<maddash> slashdotted.
<slide> this a floodnet?
<slide> lol
<myke> lol
<MrBlowtatoes> yes, slashdotted
<maddash> heheh
<kvidell> great. _my_ comment of all of them is still visible
<kaz__> someone flexing their botnet muscles??
<kaz__> err... www.slashdot.org
<vbgun1> are there any filesharing channels out there?
<maddash> Wyzard: sorry, but could you be a pal and repeat that?
<winterborne> holy crap..
<Wyzard> maddash: A few (most notably the ATI and nVidia drivers) are closed-source and work in basically the same way
<Wyzard> maddash: Most hardware drivers are open-source, and they configure the card by directly writing values into its control registers and such
<myke> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<winterborne> what just got slashdotted now?
<kvidell> kaz__: fdisk -l /dev/hda2
<mxxl> !clone quittttttttttt
<ubotu> mxxl: Are you on ritalin?
<kvidell> or whatever it's device id is
<myke> can someone help me?
<myke> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<slide> that was a LOT of bots
<mxxl> !clone quittttttttttt
<MrBlowtatoes> cuthroat
<kvidell> oh dear god
<Wyzard> lol
<kaz__> nah... thats not slashdot.
<mxxl> !clone quittttttttttt
<mxxl> !clone quittttttttttt
<Quest-Master> shit.
<kaz__> look at the ips.
<_jason> lol...
<mxxl> !clone johin
<mxxl> !clone johin
<mxxl> !clone johin
<mxxl> !clone johin
<mxxl> !clone johin
<mxxl> !clone johin
<mxxl> !clone johin
<kvidell> oh
<ubotu> mxxl: Syntax error in line 1
<ubotu> mxxl: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kaz__> this is someone flooding with their botnet.
<kvidell> these people have attacked my network before
<maddash> that's just novel.
<Quest-Master> What the hell
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<wij> how can i connect with vnc viewer using a password ?
<MrBlowtatoes> damn
<ynoshir>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ynoshir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ynoshir>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ashiahn-w>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ashiahn-w:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ashiahn-w>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wmission>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wmission:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wmission>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ndekai>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ndekai:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ndekai>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<hbjorn>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hbjorn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<hbjorn>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<bandrew>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-bandrew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<bandrew>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<framani>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-framani:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<framani>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<raneliese>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-raneliese:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<raneliese>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<oalbatros>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oalbatros:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<oalbatros>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tsaul>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tsaul:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tsaul>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dmunaish>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dmunaish:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dmunaish>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ozhiWerw>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ozhiWerw:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ozhiWerw>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<aschroede>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<aschroede>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zcatherin>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zcatherin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zcatherin>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uspiro>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uspiro:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uspiro>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lssu-kuan>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lssu-kuan:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lssu-kuan>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dclifford>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dclifford:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dclifford>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yruye>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yruye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yruye>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ddebasish>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ddebasish:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ddebasish>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<van-jen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-van-jen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<van-jen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wanant>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wanant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wanant>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<cbruce>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cbruce:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<cbruce>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xmichael>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xmichael:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xmichael>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<umuamadin>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umuamadin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<umuamadin>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<hruye>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hruye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<hruye>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ebill>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebill:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ebill>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uyoung>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uyoung:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uyoung>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jbusalacc>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jbusalacc:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jbusalacc>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<naggie>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-naggie:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<naggie>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nboleslaw>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nboleslaw:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nboleslaw>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kmarilyn>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmarilyn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kmarilyn>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sricardo>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-sricardo:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sricardo>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zruben>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zruben:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zruben>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<roliver>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-roliver:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<roliver>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoshe>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmoshe:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoshe>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<achrispen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-achrispen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<achrispen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ebryce>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebryce:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ebryce>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<mnghi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-mnghi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<mnghi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zsashi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zsashi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zsashi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sanant>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-sanant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sanant>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zmonica>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zmonica:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zmonica>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<mneil>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-mneil:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<mneil>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xchuen-ch>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xchuen-ch:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xchuen-ch>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sabdulkaf>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-sabdulkaf:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sabdulkaf>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xranjan>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xranjan:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xranjan>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xruggieri>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xruggieri:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xruggieri>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<bnathanae>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-bnathanae:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<bnathanae>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vching>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vching:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vching>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<schun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-schun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<schun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<oabdol>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oabdol:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<oabdol>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ssotiris>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssotiris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ssotiris>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<esivakuma>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-esivakuma:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<esivakuma>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<rdatoo>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rdatoo:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<rdatoo>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vsangbang>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vsangbang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vsangbang>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ayugang>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ayugang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ayugang>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zphyllis>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zphyllis:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zphyllis>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jmike>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jmike:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jmike>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dyishun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dyishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dyishun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xshel>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xshel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xshel>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sstephon>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-sstephon:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sstephon>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kruss>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kruss:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kruss>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kruss>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<cconner>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cconner:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<cconner>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<cconner>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wpatel>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jching>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jching:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jching>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jching>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ashiahn-w>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kruben>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kruben:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kruben>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ndekai>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<falamgir>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-falamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<falamgir>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<falamgir>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jmelissa>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jmelissa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jmelissa>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<achi-tai>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-achi-tai:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<achi-tai>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xcecil>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xcecil:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xcecil>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xcecil>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<bandrew>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<raneliese>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tsaul>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ozhiWerw>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zcatherin>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uspiro>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ynoshir>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yruye>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ddebasish>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<isara>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-isara:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<isara>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<maddash> LOL poor bot
<friccardo>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wandrew>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wandrew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wandrew>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zmiki>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zmiki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<zmiki>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<iatse>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-iatse:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<iatse>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ssrinivas>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssrinivas:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ssrinivas>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<oalastair>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oalastair:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<oalastair>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nandre>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nandre:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nandre>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<calbatros>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-calbatros:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<calbatros>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<waram>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-waram:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<waram>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wshinobu>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wshinobu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wshinobu>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<gsafaa>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gsafaa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<gsafaa>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<fmou>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-fmou:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<fmou>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<erohit>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-erohit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<erohit>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vruth>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vruth:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vruth>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wchao-yan>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wchao-yan:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wchao-yan>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tchu-cheow>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tchu-cheow:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tchu-cheow>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wyugang>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wyugang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wyugang>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yyongho>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyongho:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yyongho>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<scherala>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-scherala:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<scherala>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<rricki>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rricki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<rricki>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<gbob>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbob:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<gbob>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xspence>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xspence:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xspence>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<qmel>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qmel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<qmel>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<daileen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-daileen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<daileen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<soswald>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-soswald:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<soswald>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uarash>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uarash:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uarash>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<mrachel>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-mrachel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<mrachel>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<iacacia>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-iacacia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<iacacia>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vhero>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vhero:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vhero>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ibarb>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ibarb:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ibarb>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<fpravin>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-fpravin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<fpravin>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<qashima>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qashima:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<qashima>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<esiri>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-esiri:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<esiri>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vamarjit>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vamarjit>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<qbromberg>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qbromberg:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<qbromberg>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<hcandace>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hcandace:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<hcandace>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<bann-mari>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-bann-mari:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<bann-mari>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kallen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kallen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kallen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vcarlyn>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vcarlyn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vcarlyn>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yaron>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yaron:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yaron>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kstanton>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstanton:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kstanton>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tmyra>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmyra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tmyra>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kxiao-gua>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kxiao-gua:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<kxiao-gua>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<qchu-cheow>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qchu-cheow:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<qchu-cheow>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vsherry>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vsherry:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vsherry>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wboris>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wboris>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tshariyn>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tshariyn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tshariyn>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ecosmo>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ecosmo:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ecosmo>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<eyaser>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eyaser:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<eyaser>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<banne>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-banne:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<banne>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ddewayne>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ddewayne:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ddewayne>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<adharmara>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-adharmara:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<adharmara>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vyigal>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vyigal:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<vyigal>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yyung-hsi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyung-hsi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yyung-hsi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<gpaige>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gpaige:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<gpaige>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wssu>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wssu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wssu>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ymimi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspence/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rdenise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pshiva:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-naziz:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssaifalla:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-sshahrokh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dannalise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rstacy:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmoishe:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xreza/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vdavid:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qminye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umose:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcheow:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-icarlena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zxiao-gua:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmarjory:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ubennet:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dalamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jalejandr/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ralok/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(crodney/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(knathalie/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tphillip:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qpenny/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmen-shen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grosemary:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aramesh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-fcoventry:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-valexia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmoon-jun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tphillip/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fsandgorg/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cclaude/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jshorty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wij/#ubuntu) ?
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(sshahrokh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eclarisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nnicolas:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(valexia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jyuan-shi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wming-hor:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fcoventry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rstacy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbyung:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ldong:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xspeed:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jshorty:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xreza/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-banant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jalejandr/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ralok/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(crodney/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(knathalie/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ayishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xching-me:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmolly:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tsanto:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grivi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dathena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-raneliese:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ynoshir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zarthur:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jshorty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmoon-jun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zpatty:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xmichael:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-racacia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-daarti:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vruth:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wyugang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umuamadin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyongho:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hruye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-scherala:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rricki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbob:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qmel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uarash:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-mrachel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vhero:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-watul:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ibarb:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-fpravin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qashima:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-esiri:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hcandace:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebill:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-bann-mari:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kallen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yaron:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstanton:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmyra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nboleslaw:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmarilyn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vsherry:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ecosmo:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tanni:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eminh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstefan:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rchia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-enancy:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wzhigang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-drita:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dsteven:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebryce:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wanant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pyuh-lin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oaustin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<edeanna>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-edeanna:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sbinod>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-sbinod:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmogens:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<edeanna>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<sbinod>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xoussama:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rstacy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-smelisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbasuki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-balessand:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vchriss:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uchia-yin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xreza:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-enader:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dantonio:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wnarendra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcloud:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-czivRtew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lcloud:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jalejandr:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ralok:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-crodney:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-knathalie:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-naziz:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssaifalla:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yxiao-gua:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cdiplomac:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tbert:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmen-shen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grosemary:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aramesh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rdenise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pshiva:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dannalise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rstacy:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmoishe:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xreza/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vdavid:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qminye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umose:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcheow:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-icarlena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zxiao-gua:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmarjory:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ubennet:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dalamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jalejandr/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ralok/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(crodney/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(knathalie/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(winterborne/#ubuntu) CAN WE KICK THEM ALL ?
(jshorty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(Madpilot/#ubuntu) !ops
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wming-hor:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jyuan-shi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<bata> hello everybody
-ldong:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbyung:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xspeed:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jshorty:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ayishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xching-me:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmolly:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tsanto:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grivi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dathena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmogens:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-banant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jalejandr/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ralok/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-raneliese:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ynoshir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zarthur:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jshorty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmoon-jun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zpatty:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xmichael:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-racacia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-daarti:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vruth:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wyugang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umuamadin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyongho:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hruye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-scherala:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rricki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbob:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qmel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uarash:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-mrachel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vhero:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-watul:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ibarb:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-fpravin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qashima:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-esiri:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hcandace:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebill:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-bann-mari:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kallen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yaron:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstanton:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmyra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nboleslaw:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmarilyn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vsherry:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ecosmo:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tanni:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eminh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstefan:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rchia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-enancy:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wzhigang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-drita:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dsteven:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebryce:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wanant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pyuh-lin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oaustin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xoussama:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-smelisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbasuki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-balessand:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vchriss:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uchia-yin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-enader:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dantonio:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wnarendra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcloud:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-czivRtew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jalejandr:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ralok:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cdiplomac:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tbert:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aramesh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmen-shen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grosemary:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pshiva:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rdenise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gratuit/#ubuntu) what?
-naziz:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssaifalla:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dannalise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmoishe:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vdavid:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qminye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umose:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcheow:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-icarlena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zxiao-gua:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmarjory:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ubennet:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dalamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jalejandr/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ralok/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jshorty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kaz__/#ubuntu) BILL GATES PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD!!
<myke> Ng what does this mean  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jyuan-shi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wming-hor:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kaz__/#ubuntu) BILL GATES PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD!!
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbyung:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ldong:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xspeed:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jshorty:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scoralyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmogens:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-banant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jalejandr/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ralok/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grivi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dathena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ayishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xching-me:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmolly:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tsanto:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nnicolas:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-raneliese:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ynoshir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zarthur:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jshorty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmoon-jun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zpatty:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xmichael:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-racacia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-daarti:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vruth:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wyugang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umuamadin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyongho:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hruye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-scherala:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rricki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbob:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qmel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uarash:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-mrachel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vhero:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-watul:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ibarb:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-fpravin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qashima:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-esiri:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hcandace:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebill:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-bann-mari:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kallen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yaron:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstanton:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmyra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nboleslaw:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmarilyn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vsherry:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ecosmo:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tanni:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eminh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstefan:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rchia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-enancy:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wzhigang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-drita:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dsteven:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebryce:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wanant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pyuh-lin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-scoralyn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oaustin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<maddash> LOL
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cdiplomac:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tbert:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xoussama:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-smelisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbasuki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-balessand:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vchriss:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uchia-yin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-enader:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dantonio:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wnarendra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcloud:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-czivRtew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jalejandr:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ralok:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aramesh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nnicolas:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmen-shen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grosemary:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rdenise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scoralyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pshiva:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-naziz:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssaifalla:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dannalise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmoishe:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vdavid:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qminye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umose:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcheow:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-icarlena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zxiao-gua:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmarjory:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ubennet:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dalamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eclarisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jshorty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wming-hor:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jyuan-shi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jshorty:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbyung:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eclarisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ldong:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xspeed:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grivi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dathena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ayishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xching-me:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmolly:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tsanto:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(binarydigit/#ubuntu) !ops
-lmogens:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-banant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-raneliese:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ynoshir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zarthur:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jshorty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmoon-jun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zpatty:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xmichael:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-racacia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-daarti:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vruth:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wyugang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umuamadin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyongho:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hruye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-scherala:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rricki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbob:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qmel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uarash:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-mrachel:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vhero:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-watul:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ibarb:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-fpravin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qashima:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-esiri:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-hcandace:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebill:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-bann-mari:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kallen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yaron:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstanton:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmyra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nboleslaw:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmarilyn:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vsherry:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ecosmo:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tanni:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eminh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kstefan:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rchia:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-enancy:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wzhigang:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-drita:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dsteven:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ebryce:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wanant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pyuh-lin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oaustin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cdiplomac:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tbert:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xoussama:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-smelisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbasuki:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-balessand:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vchriss:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uchia-yin:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-enader:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dantonio:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wnarendra:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcloud:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-czivRtew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(raneliese/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ynoshir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zarthur/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zpatty/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xmichael/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(racacia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(daarti/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vruth/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wyugang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umuamadin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyongho/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hruye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(scherala/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rricki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbob/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qmel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uarash/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(mrachel/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vhero/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(watul/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ibarb/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(fpravin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qashima/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(esiri/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(hcandace/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebill/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(bann-mari/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kallen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yaron/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rdenise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstanton/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmyra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nboleslaw/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmarilyn/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vsherry/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ecosmo/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tanni/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eminh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kstefan/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rchia/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enancy/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wzhigang/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(drita/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dsteven/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ebryce/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wanant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pyuh-lin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oaustin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pshiva:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aramesh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nnicolas:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmen-shen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grosemary:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-naziz:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssaifalla:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dannalise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xoussama/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(smelisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbasuki/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(balessand/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vchriss/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uchia-yin/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmoishe:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-vdavid:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qminye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(enader/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dantonio/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umose:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wnarendra/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dcheow:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-icarlena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcloud/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-zxiao-gua:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmarjory:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ubennet:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dalamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> fuckofffffffffffffffffffffffffff
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wming-hor:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jyuan-shi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dannalise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(vdavid/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dcheow/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(icarlena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(zxiao-gua/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(MrBlowtatoes/#ubuntu)  !ban *@*
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbyung:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eclarisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ldong:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xspeed:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<maddash> fascinating.
-ayishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grivi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dathena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xching-me:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmolly:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tsanto:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmogens:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-banant:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmoon-jun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cdiplomac:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tbert:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(banant/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-czivRtew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nnicolas:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmen-shen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grosemary:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aramesh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmoon-jun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pshiva:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-rdenise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-naziz:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssaifalla:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmarjory:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ubennet:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dalamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-kmoishe:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qminye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umose:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wming-hor:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jyuan-shi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(kmoishe/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> f
<chaumurky> u
-gbyung:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eclarisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ldong:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xspeed:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> c
-ayishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xching-me:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmolly:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tsanto:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lmogens:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grivi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dathena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> k
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cdiplomac:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tbert:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lmogens>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-czivRtew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> o
-rdenise:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pshiva:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aramesh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nnicolas:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmen-shen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grosemary:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-naziz:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssaifalla:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(wming-hor/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(cdiplomac/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tbert/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(lschroede/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(jyuan-shi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-qminye:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-umose:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(czivRtew/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmarjory:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ubennet:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dalamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> f
(gbyung/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(eclarisa/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nnicolas/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(oboris/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ldong/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xspeed/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(yyu/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tmen-shen/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grosemary/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(aramesh/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(rdenise/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(pshiva/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> f
(naziz/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ssaifalla/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(uamarjit/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ayishun/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(xching-me/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmolly/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(tsanto/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jyuan-shi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(grivi/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-wming-hor:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dathena/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(qminye/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(umose/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(nmarjory/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(ubennet/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
(dalamgir/#ubuntu)  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-gbyung:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eclarisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-oboris:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ldong:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xspeed:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grivi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<wming-hor>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dathena:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<cdiplomac>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tbert>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<czivRtew>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ayishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-xching-me:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmolly:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tsanto:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lschroede>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jyuan-shi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<aramesh>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<gbyung>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<eclarisa>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nnicolas>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<oboris>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ldong>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xspeed>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yyu>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tmen-shen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<grosemary>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pshiva>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<naziz>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ssaifalla>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<grivi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dathena>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-cdiplomac:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tbert:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uamarjit>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ayishun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<xching-me>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nmolly>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tsanto>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-czivRtew:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nmarjory>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ubennet>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dalamgir>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-pshiva:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nnicolas:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-yyu:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-tmen-shen:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-grosemary:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-aramesh:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-naziz:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ssaifalla:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-uamarjit:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lschroede>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jyuan-shi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<czivRtew>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-nmarjory:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ubennet:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-dalamgir:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<cdiplomac>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tbert>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<winterborne> this is quite dumb...
<aramesh>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nnicolas>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<pshiva>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<eclarisa>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<yyu>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<tmen-shen>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<grosemary>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<naziz>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ssaifalla>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<nmarjory>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ubennet>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<dalamgir>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<uamarjit>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<ayishun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-lschroede:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-jyuan-shi:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-eclarisa:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-ayishun:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<lschroede>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<jyuan-shi>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<farthur>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-farthur:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<farthur>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<farthur>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<joh> What the hell is going on?
<eclarisa>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> ouch
-farthur:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> ouch
<binarydigit> this sucks
<ayishun>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> ouch
<chaumurky> ouch
<farthur>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<chaumurky> ouch
<chaumurky> ouch
<chaumurky> ouch
<MrBlowtatoes>  !ban *@*
<MrBlowtatoes>  !ban *@*
<farthur>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
-farthur:#ubuntu-  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<farthur>  jajajaajahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<RezEdit> what the hell
<binarydigit> jeese
<Madpilot> wow...
<myke> Ng what does this mean  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<nalioth> hackers
<gratuit> is that over yet?
<winterborne> .. huh
<G2_Wolf> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
<MrBlowtatoes> it was the  #debian people
<G2_Wolf> what was that?
<sproingie> botflood
<Amaranth> myke: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<slide> so gay
<Epic|> That's pretty gay
<nalioth> G2_Wolf: please watch your tongue
<gratuit> G2_Wolf: language please
<pepsi> wtf is up with this channel
<sproingie> yeah that was so homosexual
<G2_Wolf> ATTACK #DEBIAN !!!
<slide> are they gone?
<sproingie> wtf
<maddash> Wyzard: ok, one last time?
<Wyzard> maddash: I'll try that again...
<chaumurky> geez, took a whi;le to close all those PM's
<MrBlowtatoes>  the ops shoudo have set mode -b *@*
<Wyzard> maddash: There's a VESA driver which uses the standard VESA interface to set video modes, but it doesn't do any sort of acceleration so it's slow
<MrBlowtatoes> lol
<Amaranth> nalioth: Please talk to #freenode
<Wyzard> maddash: Most hardware drivers are open-source, and they configure the card by directly writing values into its control registers and such
<Wyzard> maddash: A few (most notably the ATI and nVidia drivers) are closed-source and work in basically the same way
<maddash> Wyzard: Real sorry - I'll be sure to make use of gedit this time.
<myke> Ng how did u find this out?
<kaz__> how can I mount  a freebsd hd?
<Quest-Master> Pl,
* Wyzard notes that #debian keeps the channel limit set to 15 more than the current number of users (updated every few minutes) to avoid that sort of thing
<Quest-Master> Now that that is over..
<steve_laptop> hello all is anyone running ubuntu on a sony S460 or S560?
<winterborne> Do they indeed...
<vbgunz> what was that?
<Amaranth> Wyzard: that would require having a bot with ops
<winterborne> that's a pretty good idea
<winterborne> are bots with ops a bad thing?
<sproingie> Wyzard: that wouldn't have helped here.  it was about a dozen bot users joining, spewing, and quitting
<MrBlowtatoes> no
<Wyzard> A dozen?
<Amaranth> winterborne: bot with bug == dead channel
<Wyzard> It looked like about 300 to me
<sproingie> or so
<sproingie> there were a lot of quits
<MrBlowtatoes> the channel went form 600 to 1400...
<sproingie> huh
<slide> yea lol
<MrBlowtatoes> thta's more thna a dozen
<winterborne> i guess that's a point, amaranth
<Wyzard> I know it was definitely over 1000
<spb> Wyzard: that's what +J is for
<_jason> I thought ubuntu just got really popular at first :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-084-056-056-039.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by nalioth
<sproingie> join rate control should really be part of the channel
<MrBlowtatoes> heh
<sproingie> the constant mode messages from the bot on #debian are annoying
<MrBlowtatoes> the ops came rushign in like sueprman
<sproingie> er s/part of the channel/part of ircd/
<Wyzard> sproingie: I dunno...  I hardly notice them
<chaumurky> Ng the 'hdd=ide-scsi' kernel entry semmd to have not worked. there is no /dev sc*  -  do I need to enable a module?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<maddash> Wyzard: so all the VESA functions are non-accelerated parts of the VESA driver?
<Xappe> huh? what happened here? bot attack?
<Madpilot> Xappe: yeah
<MrBlowtatoes> * ubotu has quit (SendQ exceeded) LOL
<meekz_> im still getting 'There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins' when i try to play a dvd
<grumbly> is anyone here familiar with clustering?
<constantine-xvi> does anyone know how to force ubuntu to boot and have the consoles in a specific resolution?
<Wyzard> maddash: The VESA driver is what you use when you don't have a "real" driver for your card
<karsten> Xappe: allegedly.
<grumbly> cause I need some advice
<Wyzard> maddash: It gets you graphics and works on anything, but it's slow
<all4n> hey, anyone know how to change the keyboard layout in the terminal?   When I change the keyboard layout in gnome, the terminal does not change with it..
<Madpilot> damn, we're botless thanks to those spammers - no ubotu...
<Wyzard> maddash: Prefer to use card-specific drivers, which can utilize card-specific acceleration features
<maddash> Wyzard: tell me about it. I'm just trying to find a way to work directly with my ATI x300 card.
<intelikey> constantine-xvi  force to boot ?     single ?      and   vga=ask
<Dark_Chii> If I recall correctly, aren't many of the debian people those who look down or laugh at people if they try to get help?
<Wyzard> maddash: ah...  well, official ATI driver packages actually went into Debian a few weeks ago, so they'll probably show up in Ubuntu at some point if they're not there already
<Xappe> maddash: fglrx doen not work for x300?
<kvidell> awesome
<constantine-xvi> need ubuntu to boot at 1024x768 so the messages don't roll off my laptop screen
<Wyzard> maddash: (I'm actually a Debian user and just run an Ubuntu box on the side, so I don't know much about which packages are and aren't available in Ubuntu)
<MrBlowtatoes> did they get the person who did the sapmfest btw?
<MrBlowtatoes> spam*
<intelikey> constantine-xvi lol  scroll up  :)
<maddash> Wyzard: so are the drivers (both open and closed-sourced) ring 0 or 3?
<Wyzard> Dark_Chii: There are a few people like that in #debian, but not most
<Dark_Chii> Ah
<intelikey> constantine-xvi   [shift] +[page-up]   in console
<smo> all4n: you might want to look at kbdconfig .. that's system-wide tho
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: yes, the IP has been banned
<MrBlowtatoes> the #debian people are lazy A-Holes, if you ask me
<kyncani> constantine-xvi: you can have boot logs in /var/log/syslog i believe
<Wyzard> maddash: Most video drivers are entirely userspace
<maddash> Wyzard: Ubuntu works fine with my video card; I'm just curious as to how it is able to
<ardchoille> there should be a law against infants using IRC
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: please be civil
<MrBlowtatoes> i wne tin with a nvidia problem, everony esaid 'google'
<Wyzard> maddash: ATI and nVidia's proprietary drivers have kernel-mode parts, which take the form of loadable kernel modules
<MrBlowtatoes> i am, heh
<plus_m> I have a noob question
<intelikey> but vga=791  i think is 1024 mode constantine-xvi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<chaumurky> is Ng here?
<plus_m> how do you remove KDE from your system?
<MrBlowtatoes> apt-get remove kdm
<Dark_Chii> I remember that was one of the things which at first kind of shooed me away from linux, because Im not the most computer savy perse... especially with linux, but in trying to learn people seemed to laugh at my attempt or give me junk, or something along the lines of rtfm even if I did.
<Wyzard> maddash: Check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrBlowtatoes> and kde
<constantine-xvi> also, i lked the high-res consoles like debian/gentoo that held more on the screen at once
<intelikey> plus_m apt-get remove kdebase
<Wyzard> maddash: You might be using the VESA driver, or you might be using fglrx (if it's packaged in Ubuntu, which I don't know)
<plus_m> so is it kdebase or kdm and kde
<chaumurky> is anyone familiar with the ide-scsi kernel option in grub?
<Wyzard> maddash: I don't own any ATI hardware so I don't have much experience with that driver...  nVidia and i810 here
<kyncani> plus_m: methinks removing a package is probably using synaptic + debfoster (and you will need to read docs, at least for the debfoster part)
<MrBlowtatoes> well, i isnatleld kdm and kde, so, heh
<constantine-xvi> plus_p apt-get remove kde kubuntu-desktop
<MrBlowtatoes> installed*
<Dark_Chii> Atm though Im on my Windows boot, because Im trying to find the sys file which I need as part of the program to get it to detect my wireless cad >.<
<maddash> Wyzard: sorry for the seemingly redundant questions; I'm trying to write a kernel that can interface directly with the vid card.
<Dark_Chii> *card
<constantine-xvi> plus_m apt-get remove kde kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> chaumurky: why would you use ide-scsi at all?
<smo> chaumurky: I thought it was depreciated?  I only ever used it for cdrecord, and that can use ATAPI now
<Wyzard> constantine-xvi: That's a framebuffer console...  you can do that in Ubuntu too
<bob2> removing kubuntu-desktop does effectively nothing at all
<maddash> Wyzard: cool I'll check it out
<Wyzard> maddash: You're writing a kernel?
<all4n> smo,  thanks..  looking now
<brenner> anyone familiar with cron?  my apt cache keeps getting deleted periodically, i'm wondering if something scheduled the deletion
<plus_m> Package kde is not installed, so not removed
<constantine-xvi> where do i put vga=791?
<plus_m> hmm
<xkahn> okay.  Now I'm impressed.
<Xappe> ubuntu 5.10 comes with fglrx 8.16.20
<bob2> brenner: /etc/dcron.daily/
<chaumurky> xcdroast complains and I get buring slowdowns on my 40x burner in ALL programs
<bob2> plus_m: remove kdelibs4 or so
<maddash> Wyzard: yeah - it's tiny, and primitive. All I have so far is console mode w/keyboard fxnality.
<plus_m> i just upgraded to 5.10
<bob2> plus_m: tho it depends a lot on what you define as removing
<constantine-xvi> and the framebuffer console?
<xkahn> Not only does Lexmark distribute print drivers for debian (and ubuntu) in deb format.
<xkahn> But they also knew GNOME was installed.
<gratuit> chaumurky: already enabled dma?
<xkahn> And firefox was my web browser.
<plus_m> bob2
<chaumurky> yup
<xkahn> and that I was using cups.
<plus_m> ok
<xkahn> And worked around any problems.
<plus_m> bob2 in flood i'm gonna post what it said
<brenner> bob2: *nod*.  'apt' is in there.  would that be causing it?
<intelikey> constantine-xvi in /boot/grub/menu.lst   as a bootup command option
<Wyzard> maddash: In-kernel video drivers are useful for framebuffer-console support, but not necessary for X (with the exception of ATI's and nVidia's proprietary modules)
<intelikey> constantine-xvi that is to say pass it to the kernel at boot time.
<plus_m> is that right?
<Madpilot> xkahn: really? that's cool - Lexmark has a bad rep for Linux support, from what I've heard
<constantine-xvi> just put vga=791 under the ubuntu listing?
<xkahn> Madpilot: well, I haven't tried using the print drivers yet.
<xkahn> Madpilot: but I'm very impressed so far.
<meekz_> can someone help me get dvd playback with ubuntu and totem
<maddash> Wyzard: thanks, but I'm actually trying to pull myself out of console-mode.
<wij> how can i connect with VNCVIEWER with a password ?
<intelikey> constantine-xvi yep   or as an append arg is probably the proper place.
<Wyzard> maddash: Then you'd want to run X, or something like it
<Wyzard> maddash: That's userspace
<bob2> b	I believe so
<chaumurky> my hdparm.conf line : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5571
<maddash> Wyzard: are you using fglrx now?
<Wyzard> maddash: Don't build an X-workalike into your kernel
<constantine-xvi> so just "append vga=791"?
<MrBlowtatoes> can someone tell me wtf  jack audio server is? and how do i get it/set it up?
<Wyzard> maddash: No, I'm using nVidia's driver on this box -- I don't own any ATI hardware
<maddash> Wyzard: hah, I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<brenner> have i missed something? where's ubotu?
<chaumurky> ubotu got ubomd
<MrRio> MrBlowtatoes: the jack audio server is a great way of connecting jack-enabled audio/midi apps together
<MrBlowtatoes> he left during the spammety calmmety
<_jason> brenner, casualty of the bots
<MrBlowtatoes> i need the jack audio server
<Wyzard> brenner: You missed a storm of several hundred flood bots
<maddash> Wyzard: oy, so your driver must be closed source
<kyncani> oh my god, they've killed ubotu ! ;)
<Wyzard> maddash: It is, unfortunately
<MrBlowtatoes> * ubotu has quit (SendQ exceeded)
<Wyzard> maddash: There's an open-source driver available for nVidia hardware, but it doesn't do 3D acceleration
<durt> you bastards!
<dderr> what does ubuntu use for updates and package management?
<vbgunz> ubotu must have been the coolest bot... why?
<MrBlowtatoes> everyhtign dies vbgunz
<kyncani> durt: :)
<Xappe> dderr: apt
<looking1> ng still here
<looking1> ?
<Wyzard> maddash: The new laptop I recently ordered (which hasn't arrived yet) has an Intel graphics chip that does have an open-source driver, though
<vbgunz> Wyzard: the open source NVidia driver is called "nv" right?
<Wyzard> vbgunz: right
<MrBlowtatoes> Hrm
<maddash> Wyzard: why don't you use "nv"?
<MrBlowtatoes> that driver must suck then. beacsue i can't render any OpenGL stuff
<dderr> is it like debian in the since you never need to reinstall, ie to go from red hat 7.2 to 8, you really need to do  fresh install
<Wyzard> maddash: because I want 3D support
<vbgunz> Wyzard: something wierd with my card is this. With nv I can get 1400x1050 whereas with nvidia I can only go as high as 1280x1024... do you know of a work around to max out the rez?
<MrBlowtatoes> i want it to, heh
<Wyzard> dderr: yes
<DaOne> is there a boot utility that comes with breezy badger that would allow me to change the default boot OS?
<maddash> Wyzard: "Intel graphics chip" - integrated graphics?
<Wyzard> maddash: "Intel Graphics Media Adapter 900"...  it uses the i810 driver
<maddash> DaOne: how do you mean by "default"?
<MrBlowtatoes> Grub daone
<Wyzard> maddash: It's a laptop; of course it's integrated graphics
<kyncani> vbgunz: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<maddash> DaOne: are you using grub?
<vbgunz> DaOne: you can edit that into the grub menu.list I think
<ithiel> hello all
<Xappe> dderr: that's the thought, yes. you should ideally be able to apt-get dist-upgrade to the latest release
<vbgunz> kyncani: nah, that never works :P
<intelikey> DaOne edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and set the default.
<MrBlowtatoes> can anyone tell me how to set up jack audio server?
<looking1> mr blows
<kyncani> vbgunz: :p :)
<looking1> demundi
<looking1> :)
<MrBlowtatoes> yes?
<maddash> Wyzard: Not really - mine uses a discrete graphics - x300.
<vbgunz> kyncani: thanks though :)
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<Wyzard> vbgunz: Dunno, sorry...  but I do 1600x1200 with nVidia's driver, so I know it's supported
<looking1> i have it installed along with ubuntu
<slide> Does anyone use FF1.5 and have a plesk control panel? Whenever I go to it in FF1.5 my entire system freezes.
<DaOne> maddash: like ubuntu is the current default and i want to set the default to windows (i need to configure grub sompehow)
<Wyzard> maddash: Well, it's still integrated though -- you can't open it up and take out the video card and put in a different one, can you?
<constantine-xvi> worked thanks for the help
<vbgunz> Wyzard: :(... Even on Windows I can get 1400x1050 *but* on Ubuntu using the official nvidia driver, 1280x1024... If I use the nv (which is what I am currently using) I can max to 1400*... That sucks and blows with nvidia :P
<MrBlowtatoes> is there any way to get 3d acceceleration with nvidia card in linux?>
<Wyzard> vbgunz: I'd say maybe your sync ranges are set incorrectly, but then you wouldn't be able do use those resolutions with "nv" either
<nmsa> to gpg sign the C of Conduct, do: gpg --send-keys server name ... what server shall I use ?
<Wyzard> MrBlowtatoes: Yes, install nvidia-glx
<DaOne> intelikey: the /boot/grub/menu.lst is write protected. i tried sudo bash gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and it gave me someting about could not execute binaries
<MrBlowtatoes> apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<maddash> Wyzard: shucks. But there's dedicated vid memory.
<durt> vbgunz: yeah, you probably need a modeline: there is a post on nvnews.net somewhere. you need gtf (gtf.sourceforge.net) and run "gtf 1400 1050 60" (the last one's the refresh rate) and paste the output in xorg.conf, but change the last thing to "+Vsync"
<nalioth> nmsa: use "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys XXXXXXXX"
<maddash> DaOne: why do you have "bash" in there?
<Wyzard> durt: Manual modelines shouldn't really be necessary though
<maddash> DaOne: does "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" work?
<vbgunz> Wyzard: all I do now to play games is go into xorg.conf and replace nv with nvidia. Games will only play with the nvidia driver. Then when I am done playing a game, I'll change the driver in xorg.conf back to nv and voila, restart gdm and voila 1400*... :P
<nalioth> DaOne: just "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Wyzard> vbgunz: I'd recommend looking up your monitor's actual sync ranges and using those
<durt> they are for my laptop, wyzard
<MrBlowtatoes>  do i have to setup nvidia-glx?
<vbgunz> durt: that is interesting!
<DaOne> maddash: someone told me to do that...
<maddash> Wyzard: at any rate, thanks; I'll look into the X source.
<DaOne> maddash: it worked for hoary
<yuri> hello. just wondering how I access my keyring to see what passwords are stored on it?
<Wyzard> MrBlowtatoes: You have to configure X to use it...  one of the people here who uses Ubuntu more than I do can probably tell you the "preferred" way to do that
<nalioth> yuri: gpg --list-keys
<yuri> thank you :)
<intelikey> DaOne 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst '
<MrBlowtatoes> what is X?
<william> How do you start up LXDoom X11 version?
<nalioth> yuri: gpg --help is quite ... ... helpful
<MrBlowtatoes> i see that alot
<constantine-xvi> now how do you do the framebuffer console?
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: X = xserver = graphical display software
<maddash> DaOne: huh? "gedit" doens't work for you?
<intelikey> MrBlowtatoes 'man X '
<Wyzard> MrBlowtatoes: The X Window System is what provides the foundation of a graphical user interface in Linux
<Wyzard> MrBlowtatoes: It handles keyboard and mouse input, and displaying things to the screen
<maddash> Wyzard: just curious - are you using GNOME?
<Wyzard> maddash: yes
<KeithWeisshar> why is ubuntu ranked #1 on distrowatch
<MrBlowtatoes> anyone know how to setup X to use nvidia-glx?
<MrBlowtatoes> cuz it is baddass kleith
<MrBlowtatoes> kieth*
<durt> is distrowatch like jewwatch?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dderr> anyone know anything about the silly nvidia integrated raid controllers? I have a windoz install that is using the raid (i think), and I am wondering if a dual boot into ubuntu is gonna make all hell break loose
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<chaumurky> durt: I beg your pardonn?
<brenner> bob2: could i delete that safely?
<rimrock> Hi.  Just wondering if there is an addon.zip file for Ubuntu 5.10 like the one for 5.04?
<maddash> !xfree86
<maddash> hmm that's odd.
<MrBlowtatoes> ubotu died
<nalioth> maddash: ubotu crashed in the flood attack
<maddash> nalioth: huh? isn't the bot part of the server?
<KeithWeisshar> why does root point to the wrong drive when ubuntu was installed to /dev/hdb and i set bios to boot from slave drive first
<nalioth> maddash: he is not. he runs on a users box
<maddash> maddash: so the bot is client-side?
<KeithWeisshar> why do i get error 15 when i set bios to make the ubuntu drive the first boot device
<MrBlowtatoes> anyone know how to setup X to use nvidia-glx?
<nalioth> maddash: it is a client, yes.  google or apt-cache show blootbot
<constantine-xvi> now how do you turn on the framebuffer console?
<yatesy> rofl @ the flood, i had a spike of 20kb/sec visible on my traffic graph because of that
<KeithWeisshar> when i dualboot using the cmos, i get error 15 from grub when i move the 2nd ubuntu drive the first boot device
<chaumurky> after installing nvidia-glx in synaptic change the driver entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from "nv" to "nvidia"
<maddash> nalioth: why isn't it integrated into the server?
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nalioth> maddash: let's join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<chaumurky> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kujila> can anyone help me?  -  The mac won't boot off the CD :(
<Madpilot> yatesy: it also crashed a lot of IRC clients, including mine... :(
<yatesy> heh
<yatesy> what you running?
<Kujila> Me or Madpilot?
<chaumurky> Kujila - bad image? md5 tested?
<yatesy> btw did any of those bots try spamming people individually?
<Wyzard> OK...  time to replace the motherboard in the Ubuntu/Gentoo/Windows box
<yatesy> Madpilot: what client do you use?
<Kujila> I don't think it is but I will MD5 it to make sure I guess
<chaumurky> good idea
<burnhamd> Wyzard: good luck
<Madpilot> yatesy: I use Opera's built-in IRC client right now
<chaumurky> oh, hanggggggggggggg.........
<yatesy> nasty
<MrBlowtatoes> nal, those documants are uselsss, i don't use gnome
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: You want #kubuntu then
<winterborne> how do i check if a package is installed?
<Amaranth> winterborne: I believe apt-cache show <package> will tell you
<nalioth> Kujila: are you holding the "C" key at the chime?
<winterborne> thanks
<MrBlowtatoes> kubuntu is deader than dead
<Kujila> No am I supposed to? :D
<winterborne> amaranth: is there any way to list all installed packages?
<Kujila> hehe
<burnhamd> winterborne: go to synaptic
<Amaranth> winterborne: synaptic does that
<wkh007> hello everyone
<brenner> winterborne: easy way is thru synaptic
<burnhamd> and click installed packages to view them
<nalioth> Kujila: yes, that is how the mac knows to boot from the cd
<burnhamd> or do a search for the specific package
<winterborne> i don't have synaptic
<Kujila> oh thanks very much nalioth!
<winterborne> i'm running a server install
<Kujila> I know nothing of macs
<maddash> has anyone gotten openbox and/or e16 working independently of GNOME? By "working", I mean, display some nice icons and a taskbar...something besides the terminal...
<burnhamd> um e16 worked for me
<Wyzard> maddash: FWIW, those things aren't related to GNOME in the first place
<burnhamd> never tried openbox
<Kujila> dang I wonder what's wrong
<Kujila> I wish I had a mac keyboard instead of this ancient one
<Kujila> It keeps booting to OSX
<Wyzard> Your keyboard is booting OSX?
<Kujila> :/
* Wyzard wants a keyboard like that
<jbroome> pretty cool KB
<nalioth> Kujila: in OSX, go to the preferences > startup disk  and choose the cd
<nalioth> Kujila: then restart your mac
<gratuit> maddash: I use fluxbox with idesk, and it works quite well for me
<Kujila> thank you I will do this now
<maddash> Wyzard: well they could be, if you use them to replace metacity. But I'm talking about dumping gnome altogether.
<Kujila> nalioth : It says "Select the system you want to  use to start up your computer" and shows "Mac OS X 10.4.2 on Mac Disk"  and  "Network Startup"
<gratuit> maddash: so dump gnome, I don't know how openbox works, but just look at it's documentation on how to set up the menu, and as idesk works for drawing desktop icons
<maddash> gratuit: cool. thanks.
<nalioth> Kujila: then you need to check your iso image integrity, and burn it using a burning software that doesnt start with "disk utility". also burn it as slowly as possible
<Kujila> OH I burned with Nero 6
<Kujila> lol
<maddash> gratuit: is the fluxbox/idesk combo more responsive than the gnome/metacity?
<bhursey> yes
<bhursey> less resorces
<gratuit> maddash: yeah
<dido`> nalioth, hm i was getting "cannot remaining packages to disk" and now i'm rewriting the cd at 16x, is that ok?
<tristan> could someone briefly direct me to an ubuntu repository discussion?
<nalioth> dido`: is your iso image correct? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Verify
<nalioth> tristan: you are here
<burnhamd> gnome vs nero lnux   which do yall prefer
<jono> hi all
<burnhamd> not gnome gnomebaker sorry
<dido`> Verify
<dido`> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<dido`> Create new empty page
<burnhamd> i hear nero uses some code from gnomebaker
<Kujila> nalioth: Is it possible to burn the PowerPC Ubuntu ISO on a Windows PC?
<gratuit> burnhamd: I like graveman personally
<bhursey> hey you know the project looking glass is creating ubuntu packages?
<Madpilot> burnhamd: Nautilus, for most burning
<nalioth> Kujila: it is possible, check your iso images md5 integrity and burn it slowly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Verify
<gratuit> bhursey: any idea when they will be released?
<tristan> I have the breezy universe repositories in my sources.list, but I still can't install some packages that tell me they need the universe repository
<dido`> nalioth what do you mean if it is correct... i downloaded i today ;] 
<Kujila> nalioth: Thank you very much
<nalioth> dido`: visit the URL i sent you please
<dderr> does any know anything about nvidia raid, i'm trying to figure out if it has any type of windows dependancy before i dual boot into ubuntu
<brenner> tristan: have you updated?
<_jason> tristan, did you apt-get update?
<tristan> let me do that, thank you - brb
<bhursey> grat we are testing them now
<aimaz> is there a ubuntu packaged program I can use to cut a section out of a video i have?
<dido`> nalioth i did and it says This page does not exist yet.
<korhalf> aimaz, video editing?
<Comrade_Vladimir> hey cool i can use this on gaim too
<Kujila> D"OH!  you have to use -c on md5sums?  I feel stupid
<Madpilot> nalioth: that's not a good URL - that Verify page does not exist
<korhalf> theres video dub
<nalioth> dido`: Kujila: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<aimaz> korhalf, not editing as such, I just want to trim the beginning and end
<nalioth> Madpilot: nyah nyah nyah, i'm not ubotu
<korhalf> aimaz, still editing.
<aimaz> ok
<Kujila> nalioth: Thanks
<burnhamd> cinerella
<korhalf> aimaz, if you have an approximation of size, you can use the split command
<burnhamd> kino
<bhursey> you can help test if you go on the lg3d fourm at java.com and download the cvs and build the *.debs
<aimaz> korhalf, thats sounds more complicated than i want it to be :)
<korhalf> aimaz, exactly, so here, ill supply you the link to what you need
<daminap> test
<bhursey> well people are testing the debs
<tristan> _jason: I did the 'sudo apt-get update' and the items that still require the "universe" repository are still uninstallable
<daminap> hey om on daminap and comrade vlad at once!
<_jason> tristan, what items exactly, and you can pastebin your sources.list?
<Kujila> Does anyone know if the PPC (Mac) Ubuntu distro will support all the hardware?  Sound, video, etc?
<korhalf> aimaz, do: sudo apt-get install kino
<RedEyess> What file do I update to ensure my hdparm settings take hold on reboot?
<korhalf> aimaz, forget the link, you're better off using the apt :D
<bhursey> soo i would say by the end of the mounth there should be a projectlooking glass deb in universe
<tristan> _jason: one item is the "Art Manager", and could you elaborate on paste bin, I'm new to IRC
<burnhamd> should support all hardware except airport express
<_jason> !pastebin
<bhursey> i work on that project
<aimaz> korhalf, thanks
<korhalf> aimaz, no problem :)
<soujiro> i install ubuntu on a newer pbg4 and the airport doesn work
<Madpilot> _jason: no bot currently
<_jason> oops, no ubotu... pastebin is a site where you pate large amounts of text so you don't flood.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bhursey> but paulb is the one releasing the packages
<korhalf> soujiro, not all hardware is supported man, google the error/issue
<Kujila> nalioth: The MD5 test passed successfully on the ISO, and I had burnt the CD @ 8x on a CD-R
<nalioth> Kujila: try it as slow as it will burn
<tristan> well, I can tell you that I've compared my source.list to other posted ones, and they include the same "universe" repositories
<Kujila> nalioth: ok will do ty
<burnhamd> i had the same problem
<Kujila> nalioth: 8x is the minimum it says
<burnhamd> i put them inone day and they worked
<nalioth> Kujila: that sounds weird, i can burn at 2x
<senectus> Guys I need information about the AMD 64 line... Can you still run 32 bit software on them, and more importantly 32bit Windows software under WINE/Cedega/CrossOver Office in the same way you run them on normal PCs?
<_jason> tristan, what is the exact command you are using to try to install art manager?
<dido`> nalioth um.. i can't manage ;]  would you explain me how to verify the iso
<tristan> I am using the 'Add Applications' tool
<nalioth> dido`: the verify page wasnt helpful?
<tristan> let me switch to the package manager
<nalioth> dido`: are you running linux or windows?
<dido`> windows
<shinu> can you give me a name of a program that allows me to record a video of what im doing on my screen? :D
<korhalf> dido`, use the md5 checksum to verify integrity
<korhalf> shinu, screen capture?
<shinu> i know there is one but i just dont know the name
<korhalf> shinu, scrot i think..
<shinu> korhalf: i need video
<Madpilot> shinu: Istanbul?
<theblue> Hi all/.
<shinu> Madpilot: ok ill try that
<korhalf> shinu, thats video im sure of it
<tristan> so, the 'gnome-art' package that I want to install is not found in the package manager, so I'm assuming the correct repositories are not in my sources.list
<nalioth> dido`: get this console app from here and follow the steps on the wiki http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<aimaz> korhalf, would you happen to know how I can get it to recognise XviD?
<theblue> Where is Dive Into Python located if I have the package diveintopython installed?
<wij> which port uses VNC ?
<Kujila> Goodbye for now, all
<McJerry> i had this prob before but cant remember what i did, i just did apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper sources.....rebooted and now network is down......how fix this?
<Kujila> thanks nalioth
<senectus> Guys I need information about the AMD 64 line... Can you still run 32 bit software on them, and more importantly 32bit Windows software under WINE/Cedega/CrossOver Office in the same way you run them on normal PCs?
<shinu> korhalf: so far i just use scrot for screenshot... ill check it out thanks :)
<brenner> tristan: it's in universe.  have you updated?
<dido`> nalioth right, thanks i'll try that now
<_jason> tristan, it's best if you pastebin the sources.list
<ipn1nj4> wij, 5900
<nalioth> senectus: you should use the ix86 version of ubuntu if you want to do those things
<Madpilot> theblue: you can find out - find the package in Synaptic, right click for Properties, and one of the tabs will list all installed files from that package
<wij> THanks ipnlnj4
<korhalf> shinu, it looks like that isnt it, i dont know then sorry
<ipn1nj4> np
<gahal>  I'm trying to make a flyer in Openoffice Draw, but the program keeps locking up after a minute or two of use, anyone have any ideas for me to try?
<theblue> Madpilot: Thanks, MGC to you.
<korhalf> aimaz, i have no clue, you'll have to convert the format
<aimaz> k
<shinu> korhalf: ok xD thanks anyways
<senectus> nalioth, so install the normal version of PC ubuntu (x86) and it should be business as normal?
<tristan> _jason: going to pastebin now
<nalioth> senectus: yessir, use a kernel suited for your proc (i686-smp) and you'll be in business
<gahal> In reguards to my above question, im using amd64 5.10
<senectus> nalioth, thanks mate your a life saver!
<ernie_> hello.  OK, I installed XFCE by using "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" from terminal, then i restarted my machhine, and it restarted up in Gnome.  is there anything else i need to do to use XFCE as my windows manager?
<nalioth> ernie_: at the login screen, click on 'sessions' and choose xfce desktop
<burnhamd> select session at login screen
<xspades> logout, on login choose xfce as session and save as default
<burnhamd> darn beat me to it
<tristan> _jason: here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5572
* misfit_toy selects a nice cabernet
<nmsa> nalioth: what is XXXXXX in a pgp key sig how do I find the key I'm having ... --list-keys tells me 1024D/xxxxxxx; is the xxxxxxxx the key ?
<_jason> tristan, you're missing universe :D
<McJerry> i have lost networking after dapper upgrade, how re-enable?
<tristan> _jason: haha, well there we go
<_jason> tristan, you also don't hava multiverse, would you like that as well?
<tristan> _jason: I did a lot of googling and could not find a list of good repositories, absolutely, send me everything you think would be valueable
<ernie_> the connection did time out for a couple of packages, but i just retyped "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" into terminal and it seemed to resume the files i needed
<nalioth> nmsa: the 8 digits you see are called your "key ID", and that is what you use in place of XXXXXXXX
<Madpilot> tristan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nmsa> nalioth: 'thnx
<qt2> argh, i keep getting some locale errors whenever using synaptic, any idea how i can fix them?
<cyberdude> hey i just installed ubuntu, how do i start from a shell
<nalioth> nmsa: http://webber.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html  http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<tristan> Madpilot: thank you, I had done that, but I was still running into trouble
<jHoyZe> hello
<tristan> Madpilot: all hidden repositories are added in the package manager
<gahal> Any ideas on what I should try for Openoffice Draw locking up on me after a min or two of use?  This is a very fresh install, like a few hours old at most, amd64 5.10.  ?
<optish> how can i make sure all users(future users as well) when logged in via gdm have xscreensaver running with xubuntu?
<burnhamd> i have no problems with open office
<cyberdude> sombody?
<brenner> tristan: you running breezy?
<_jason> tristan, if you'd like you can choose what you want and generate a new one: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic .  Or if you just want to manually edit it: copy line 23 and paste it right above.  Remove the part that says "-src".  add " multiverse" to the end of lines 22 (the one you just created), 23, 36, and 37
<dido`> nalioth i still didn't manage to follow those steps, but i downloaded the files and this is what i get when i drag n drop the iso over the md5: ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso              100% 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61
<cyberdude> how do i start ubuntu gui from a shell
<jbroome> startx
<optish> cyberdude, startx
<cyberdude> tried that
<nalioth> dido`: so visit the download page where you got the iso, click on "mdgsums" and compare
<tristan> _jason: thanks so much!  if you were here, I'd buy you a beer1
<garry> gdm?
<optish> did you install a windows manager
<cyberdude> ill try again
<optish> like xfce or gnome or kde?
<burnhamd> gdm
<cyberdude> yes i did
<DShepherd> cyberdude: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gahal> burnhamd: I have never had problems with it before, this is the first problem it has ever given me, so Im really in the dark of what to try, I tried a reinstall but that did not seam to do anything.
<McJerry> how can i restart networking after dist-upgrade?
<cyberdude> cya ill be back if it dosnt work
<dido`> nalioth my download manager downloaded the file from manny mirrors at once, so what i do
<_jason> tristan, ha thanks, here wouldn't happen to be philly would it?  I might take you up on that if it is...
<burnhamd> gahal: im not sure how to help you
<burnhamd> sorry
<optish> McJerry, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<burnhamd> where does it lock up
<tristan> _jason:  haha, negative, try VT
<nalioth> dido visit ubuntu.com/download   click on a mirror, and then md5sums and compare
<optish> anyone here using xubuntu?
<garry> no
<theblue> xubuntu?
<theblue> WHat's that?
<DShepherd> xfce for ubuntu
<garry> kidding
<optish> hrm...basically ubuntu server install with xubuntu-desktop installed
<optish> how can i make sure all users(future users as well) when logged in via gdm have xscreensaver running with xubuntu?
* misfit_toy uses chernoblebuntu, it only blows up once, but takes half the country with it.
<optish> i manage to make it happen right now by adding it to .xsessions but i don't like that method...must be a better way
<McJerry> optish, didn't help ifup: interface lo already configured
<_jason> is there a way to make the menus in gnome expand.  For example, I'd like to go to Places -> home -> my downloads -> music.  All from the places menu.
<optish> McJerry, lo is for loopback...you shouldn't need to restart that but if you want try ifdown lo
<optish> then retstart networking
<burnhamd> yea
<rambo3> like in fluxbox ?
<shinu> Madpilot: doesnt istanbul like when i move between desktops?
<bnD> can anyone help me out? im attempting to install ubuntu on a toshiba m45-s169 and the problem is on the wiki.. but i dont understand the solution, it says " Need to install with framebuffer off; video needs ATI's proprietary driver, but using kernel module hangs the machine"
<optish> guess no one here know which while i can "xscreensaver -no-splash" to make it start for all users...right?
<wij> Wow, never had so much fun with a computer sinse AMIGA, Ubuntu is a GOD Blessing everyone.
<bnD> wij, amiga games pwnd me
<senectus> how do you tell which AMD processors are dual core???
<nalioth> senectus: hopefully you read the box when you bought it
<optish> lol
<chaumurky> lol
<akurashy> whats the flag to untar tar.bz2?
<senectus> nalioth, I'm trying to find out BEFORE I BUY IT
<optish> amd.com ?
<nalioth> senectus: amd64x2 is the brand name they sell dual-cores under
<Madpilot> shinu: I've never actually used Instanbul, just know it kexists
<garry> its an option no splash in the xorg.conf I don't remember the name but it might be commented there.
<Madpilot> *exists..
<rambo3> bnD it means you will have to do alot of command line editing
<Mabus06> How hard is it to set up an IRC server? And how demanding are they?
<McJerry> optish ping localhost work, ping yahoo.com fail......restart networking ok, but dhcp noy getting address assigned i think...??
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, on localhost or on network ?
<bnD> rambo3, any idea what i can do?
<wij> Msx was my first machine in 1976, My first A200 i buyed in 1990
<Mabus06> wickedpuppy, I don't know... I want it on my computer and accessible by anyone (although traffic will be very small)
<shinu> Madpilot: i see... keeps dying on me >_>
<senectus> nalioth, so this: AMD Athlon 64 3000 Venice Boxed w/ HS & Fan. Socket 939 64-bit CPU  Would be a single core and the kernel i install would be x86 k7 ?? or x86 i686-smp ??
<brenner> akurashy: man tar
<garry> all I can think of for the toshiba thing is try different command line options.
<cyberdude> im back
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, then its no different than webserver ... just read the README
<bnD> garry, would you know em?
<akurashy> brenner, i did, it doesn't show the flag =/
<cyberdude> startx didnt work
<brenner> akurashy: -j
<Madpilot> shinu: from what I've read, it's only just been released
<Mabus06> wickedpuppy, what readme? :S
<brenner> apparently
<Mabus06> wickedpuppy, I have a http server set up already
<garry> no, but its in the install cd under docs
<optish> McJerry, hrmm...not sure i just restart the pc after a dist-upgrade to be safe....another suggestion is to restart networking once more after bringing down eth0 or whatever your network interface is
<tristan> _jason: I've got another one for ya, got a little more time?
<nalioth> senectus: -smp kernels are for multiple cored procs, you would use the k7 or 686 depending on your setup
<dido`> nalioth :) i finally did it. it is correct
<chaumurky> cyberdude: any clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<shinu> Madpilot: uh... id need something more stable than that :) thanks a lot for the help
<bnD> garry, thanks
<garry> oops. sorry, intended that as a tell
<rambo3> yeah install ubuntu . if it hangs just stop x server or start in safe mode if it doesnt work . doenload ati drivers . then install them . edit config file according to (ubuntu forum ->  ati) reboot
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, you never read any README then ah ... no idea how to explain ... download and try
<nalioth> dido`: now burn it as slowly as you can, not using Disk Utility
<brenner> akurashy: tar -jxf <file>
<_jason> tristan, sure, I can try
<Mabus06> wickedpuppy, download what? what readme? I have like at least one readme for every program I have....
<akurashy> thanks brenner, it worked :)
<brenner> np
<McJerry> optish, did restart pc after upgrade how restart eth0?
<ernie_> nalioth: thank you
<bnD> rambo3, thanks
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, google for irc server and download and read the README that comes with it to see how to install it ...
<Phinite> evening all.  can anyone tell me what the best vnc server is for ubuntu?  I understand vino is pre-installed but I don't know how to run it
<senectus> nalioth, surely all AMD would be k7?? isn't i686 just for intel P4??
<ithiel> senectus, actually my AMD chip is K8
<dido`> nalioth i already burned another cd at 16x (.. i could 8 but didn't want to wait) with nero6 (=disk utility?)
<ithiel> senectus, I have some older K6's present too
<nalioth> senectus: k7 and 686 handle different memory amounts, iirc
<dido`> is that ok
<optish> McJerry, i usually do ifdown eth0 then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cyberdude> how do i check if i have window manager installed
<ithiel> senectus, i686 = pentium2 or better, diff animal
<garry> 686 is for pent 2 and up.
<chaumurky> Phinite: vino is in System -> Preferenced -> Remote Desktop.
<nalioth> dido`: then go for it, but we've seen a lot of problems with higher-speed iso burning
<tristan> _jason: that's all I ask =)  So I used the ubuntu site to generate a sources.list with EVERYTHING in it.  I selected all repositories.  The I 'sudo apt-get update'ed and I get the following: # Automatically generated sources.list
<tristan> # http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tristan> # Ubuntu supported packages (packages)
<tristan> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<tristan> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<tristan> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<optish> McJerry, but it sounds like you may have a problem with your networking setup....verify your settings and such..should be easy if you have gnome installed
<tristan> # Ubuntu supported packages (sources)
<tristan> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<tristan> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<tuvok302> hey?
<tristan> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<wickedpuppy> tristan, stop that pls
<tristan> # Ubuntu community supported packages (packages)
<tristan> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<chaumurky> lol
<tristan> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates universe multiverse
<senectus> but i686 wont have 3DNOW or any other AMD specific flags wen compiled will it?
<_jason> tristan, remember pastebin?
<tristan> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<tristan> # Ubuntu community supported packages (sources)
<tristan> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<tristan> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates universe multiverse
<McJerry> optish, ifdown eth0 Module eth0 not found
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<tristan> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<tristan> # Seveas' packages (packages)
<chaumurky> stoppppp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tristan> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<Phinite> thanks chaumurky, trying now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cyberdude> aargh hellp
<dido`> nalioth k:) i'l try to install it again.. thanks for the help ;] 
<optish> thank you nalioth
<chaumurky> my pleasure
<cyberdude> stuupid tristan
<cyberdude> ookay... how do i no if i have window mangager instlaled
<optish> McJerry, do you have a wireless card or wired ethernet?
<chaumurky> not stupid - parhaps ignorant of pastebin
<slashx1896> Hey, is there quicktime for linux?
<nalioth> slashx1896: yes, libquicktime0
<burnhamd> no
<Phinite> that's what I needed, thanks!
<garry> I read an article saying because Ubuntu is fancy, its for newbs. Funny, how if it were a care the fancy stuff would be for the pro car drivers. Strange logic.
<McJerry> wired....was working prior to upgrade
<chaumurky> np
<Xorlev> Just a question, but what is the difference between user cpu time and system cpu time?
<burnhamd> oh i stand corrected
<nalioth> garry: i've been using linux since 97 and i love Ubuntu
<slashx1896> nalioth, how to install? terminal or synaptic
<nalioth> slashx1896: either one you like
<theblue> nalioth: Amen, me too.
<optish> McJerry, run ifconfig and see how many interfaces you have listed
<slashx1896> ok
<wickedpuppy> slashx1896, synaptic is the frontend of apt-get ... so they are both the same ... except one has gui
<cyberdude> somebody pls tell me how i check if i have a window manager installed
<optish> cyberdude, you have no graphical interface...just command line?
<McJerry> optish, lspci shows nvidia ethernet controller, ifconfig shows loopback only
<cyberdude> do u mean is that what is coming up?
<Mabus06> http://pastebin.ca/33157      I have severe errors here given when I open up synaptic, and then the only packages I can see are the ones I have installed
<wickedpuppy> nvidia ethernet controller ?? i thought nvidia only does graphics cards ....
<slashx1896> alrite
<optish> McJerry, dmesg | grep eth
<Coolio10> no i have nvidia ethernet aswell
<McJerry> nforce onboard is nvidia
<slashx1896> Should i get the dev for it?
<cyberdude> optish: it is just booting to command line
<gonza|es> is there any way to remove the startup sound event? i tried setting it to none in the Sound Events settings, but it doesn't seem to work
<optish> cyberdude, try running startx
<xspades> cyberdude: do a startx and see what loads
<slashx1896> libquicktime1 and theres libquicktime-dev
<nalioth> slashx1896: those are it, installing both won't hurt nothin
<brenner> Mabus06: i have/had the same problem.  your apt cache is getting deleted.  apt-get update.
<cyberdude> tried startx, just get "bash: no such command" or something like that
<DShepherd> cyberdude: do you have a desktop or windows manager installed?
<ernie_> there we go.  running much moire smoothly now that i am using XFCE
<chaumurky> no bash?
<optish> gonza|es, try configuring gdm and check accessbility tab
<brenner> Mabus06: i haven't confirmed this fix yet, but you may want to remove 'apt' from /etc/cron.daily
<slashx1896> i installed to view a movie quicktime needed, but it keeps trying to play in totem and totem wont play it
<optish> cyberdude, did you do a server install?
<brenner> Mabus06: i just did that recently, nad hopefully the seemingly scheduled deletions will stop
<chaumurky> sounds like it
<McJerry> optish, eth0:  forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:0300: bound to 0000:00:05.0
<cyberdude> DShepherd: i dont know, i just installed ubuntu off my cd about 30 mins ago
<garry> Hmmmm, so Cyber you are using a command line irc?
<Mabus06> brenner, so just "sudo apt-get update" ?
<DShepherd> cyberdude: I no Gui you say?
<cyberdude> garry:no im in windoze on firefox
<gonza|es> optish: how do i configure gdm? thanks
<brenner> Mabus06: yes, or reload using synaptic
<slashx1896> how do i get it to play in quicktime and not totem
<bigfoot1> how do i apply the bug patch/fix found at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273905? Please help a linux newbie.
<Mabus06> ok thanks brenner
<brenner> Mabus06: but it will probably keep happening ...
<garry> Ok, do you see any lilo or grub starting up?
<brenner> Mabus06: which is why i'm trying out this cron deletion
<brenner> but i haven't confirmed yet
<nalioth> slashx1896: use any media player, there is no specific 'quictime' player
<gonza|es> optish: ok.. found it
<optish> McJerry, check your /etc/networking/interfaces file or try configuring eth0 via gnome panel
<slashx1896> how come totem wont play it then
<cyberdude> garry: grub boots me into ubuntu, i login and thats all, just command line
<Mabus06> brenner, has this been bugzilla'd?
<chaumurky> server install
<burnhamd> cyberdude what install did you do
<cyberdude> DShepherd: how i no if i have gui installed?
<slashx1896> There is no plugin to handel this movie
<slashx1896> is wat pops up
<burnhamd> server?
<chaumurky> cyberdude, do you want the standard Gnome install?
<brenner> Mabus06: not afaik.  besides me, you are one of two who i've seen had the same prob
<optish> cyberdude, when you installed from cd did you type server at the boot prompt or pressed enter?
<DShepherd> cyberdude: you connected to the internet?
<cyberdude> burnhamd: what u mean
<chaumurky> if so, go sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DShepherd> cyberdude: and which do you prefer gnome, kde or xfce?
<cyberdude> on internet in ubuntu or windoze
<cyberdude> kde
<Mabus06> brenner, well I'm always in here if my computer is on, which is ideally 24/7... please pm me if you hear anything else
<McJerry> optish, ah yes, remember now had to activate eth0 in gnome panel last time did upgrade
<MrBlowtatoes> does ubuntu come with "SDL, Python and the GNU Compiler Collection"
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<garry> try startkde if you have kde.
<chaumurky> go sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<soujiro> how should i update hoary to breezy?
<burnhamd> try gnome
<McJerry> optish, thank you, am up now
<bnD> can someone tell me how to do safe mode? i havent looked at the install cd in a while, and im here for a friend
* bnD grins
<garry> sometimes just kdm too.
<optish> McJerry, np :)
<chaumurky> it will install X, KDM and KDE
<DShepherd> cyberdude: the ubuntu machine, is it connected to the net?
<burnhamd> cyberdude you dont enrer gdm?
<brenner> Mabus06: will do.  hopefully this cron thing works
<cyberdude> aarg any privat chat here, i cant follow this
<slashx1896> nalioth: its trying to play a movie from this link http://www.warnerbrosrecords.com/a7x/
<optish> bnD, restart and select a kernel with rescue mode from the grub boot list
<chaumurky> if startx doesn't work i'd sat gdm wouldn't either
<_jason> soujiro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cyberdude> dshepherd: yes, im on it now in windoze
<nalioth> slashx1896: my personal experience is to d/l the media and play it from your local machine
<soujiro> thanks _jason
<slashx1896> nalioth: how
<cyberdude> optish: i did xpert install to keep windoze
<DShepherd> cyberdude: ok do what chaumurky said. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bnD> optish, ahh, thought it was a command line option in the install or something
<bnD> thanks
<slashx1896> wait i think i now what to do
<slashx1896> know*
<nalioth> slashx1896: use wget or curl or even the browser to d/l the media (use "View Source")
<chaumurky> keep the CD in the drive - it'll be much faster cyberdude
<chaumurky> ;-)
<DShepherd> cyberdude: and then try startx
<cyberdude> ok
<chaumurky> it'll take a little while
<optish> bnD, nah rescue mode is safe mode where you have root access and no graphical nterfae
<Comrade_Vladimir> where is the meta file for bit torrent in hoary
<slashx1896> wget or curl?
<chaumurky> cyberdude - are you using an ubuntu or kubuntu install cd?
<nalioth> slashx1896: just "view source" in the browser, find the direct link for the media and grab it directly
<bnD> optish, ok :) thanks
<optish> guess no one here know which file i can add "xscreensaver -no-splash" to make it start for all users...right
<nalioth> slashx1896: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<optish> bnD, np
<garry> to the xorg.conf file in /etc
<optish> garry, really? what section would i add that do?
<bigfoot1> HELP. i'm a newbie. can someone help me to apply a patch that i found on bugzilla.
<soujiro> i notice thas mysqlcc is not in breezy in apt
<garry> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf just under the driver optins. option -no-splash
<soujiro> but when i change the sources.list to hoary i find it!
<nalioth> bigfoot1: google is your friend http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=howto+patch+source+code&btnG=Search
<man_page> oh hello hondje
<bigfoot1> nalioth: won't you be a friend better than google?
<soujiro> why breezy does not have mysqlcc
<optish> garry, no i want to start xscreensaver not no splash from the video driver or something
<hondje> hello again, man_page :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> how do i do the thing with bittorrent when i first try it it says to open location for meta file how?
<TheGoodDocta> bigfoot1: that link is the complete answer to your question
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i asked google for you
<nalioth> Comrade_Vladimir: you need to have a .torrent file for bittorrent to work
<jbroome> there are few friends better than google
<garry> google nvidia xorg no-splash.
<TheGoodDocta> i certainly dont have any friends smarter than google ;] 
<chaumurky> here here
<garry> LoL
<burnhamd> except when google blocks me and tells me something of a virus
<Comrade_Vladimir> nalioth how do i get one?
<chaumurky> for google's a jolly good fellow...
<nalioth> Comrade_Vladimir: visit legaltorrents.com
<burnhamd> i laugh in the face of viruses
<optish> garry, you dont understand, i dont need nvidia or anything matter fact i have ati card but my question is about XSCREENSAVER
<garry> or when its search is like a puppy that you throw the stick and it fetches the forest
<man_page> hi, i installed mozplugger in an effort to make the mozilla-mplayer plugin take precedence over the totem plugin but mozplugger doesn't show up on the list of active extensions. Am I better off just deleting the totem related plugins from the directory instead of futzing with the package manager?
<burnhamd> its a plugin not an extesnion if im not mistaken
<burnhamd> which i have been many times today
<bogolisk> help!
<burnhamd> what bogo
<TheGoodDocta> bogolisk, what seems to be the problem?
<Comrade_Vladimir> nalioth which one do i download bittorrent is like limewire or winmx right?
<bogolisk> ne1 here use bittorrent with breezy?
<man_page> yes
<bogolisk> If I use sarge, trackers say I'm connectable
<nalioth> Comrade_Vladimir: bittorrent is a p2p program, yes
<bogolisk> If I use breezy, trackers say I'm not connectable
<garry> http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/screenshots.html
<Comrade_Vladimir> so which do i download
<nalioth> Comrade_Vladimir: any .torrent you like
<Comrade_Vladimir> what do they do
<bogolisk> Is there a way to open ports and become connectable in breezy?
<garry> that url, isn't a screenshot despite what it says, it just tells how to set xcreensaver options.
<nalioth> Comrade_Vladimir: try asking in #bittorrent or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Comrade_Vladimir> theyre oggs
<bogolisk> Is there some kind of firewall software (like tcp wrapper) installed on breezy by default?
<nmsa> I download the Code of Conduct, I sign it with gpg -s ./UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.txt and I have the gpg file; I do a cksum and register the Code of Conduct, but I got this: str: Invocation of op_verify: No data: GPGME (7,58), what is that ? (apart that is a error msg :) :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> k
<nalioth> nmsa: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<garry> What is funny, is half my answers come from google. LoL.
<MrBlowtatoes> can someone help me get unrar-nonfree working?
<garry> Since Ubuntu doesn't run any daemons that listen to the outside world by default (the postfix install only listens on localhost) there's no need for a default firewall.
<garry> here is the url for that ....
<garry> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/firewall
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, did you manage to install it yet?
<MrBlowtatoes> no, it keeps telling me package not found
<_jason> MrBlowtatoes, pastebin your sources.list
<cyberdude> ok, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop didnt do anything
<winterborne> anybody here had success installing phpmyadmin on breezy?
<MrBlowtatoes> oh
<MrBlowtatoes> here
<MrBlowtatoes> ackports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MrBlowtatoes> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<MrBlowtatoes> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<MrBlowtatoes> that si repted about 10 times
<MrBlowtatoes> i have updated many times
<garry> Adventures of LinuxNewbie - First backup I tried, I used gzip. I didn't know that unlike zip, it erases the files after compacting, I packed up and erased entire system.
<MrBlowtatoes> and i just updated again
<jdier_> s
<MrBlowtatoes> all the us.archive stuff is broken.
<jbroome> MrBlowtatoes: did you update with --fix-missing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MrBlowtatoes> ? no
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: please read the /topic
<jbroome> then use another mirror
<MrBlowtatoes> i have about 30
<intelikey> garry lol   that's what tar is for...
<MrBlowtatoes> i know they arn't all broken
<cyberdude> help someone: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop didn't do anything
<jbroome> are they all us.archive?
<MrBlowtatoes> no, just 4
<hondje> hondje is stumped. I have a belkin wireless PCI card with a broadcom chipset. I installed ndiswrapper, which claims 'bcmwl5  driver present
<hondje> ', but iwconfig doesn't show the card. The ndiswrapper module is loaded. Any ideas where to run from here?
<garry> does it ask for a password Cyber?
<cyberdude> yep garry
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: pasting is rude, that's why it's referenced in the /topic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cyberdude> put it in than nothing happened
<intelikey> garry i've written a book full of 'never do this's   :)     but i'll add that one.
<garry> someone said the us mirrors are down Cyber. That might be the problem.
<cyberdude> garry i put my pass in then it did nothing
<cyberdude> garry im in australia
<theblue_> WTF?
<cyberdude> wtf yrself
<cyberdude> garry: r u there
<MrBlowtatoes> so, what should i do?
<garry> yes, my replies not getting through Cyber?
<cyberdude> ahh no.
<intelikey> sudo chmod 200 $HOME
<intelikey> no don't do that.
<cyberdude> garry: im in australia
<garry> hmm, sounds like tell isn't working for me, or its not /tell or /t it might be more than usa that are down.
<intelikey> garry /msg
<MrBlowtatoes> Is there a master list of ALL the soruces? heh
<MrBlowtatoes> surely one of them is up
<humandoing> Hi all, I am having some huge troubles with Ubuntu+Grub+junk, so I'll ask for some help... I've made a massive pastebin with all my config info and detailed problems here... : http://pastebin.com/458035
<cyberdude> anybody what can i do about starting ubuntu?
<antoni_NT> hallo everybody I'm new on Ubuntu
<nalioth> antoni_NT: welcome!
<humandoing> if _anyone_ could possibly help or has any ideas, please drop me an email or whatnot (email address is in the pastebin)... I _really_ appreciate it.
<cyberdude> garry: could i make a kubuntu install cd and use that?
<MrBlowtatoes> helo NT
<maquina1> hola
<intelikey> nalioth then when he uses /msg he'll learn
<cyberdude> garry: chatzilla doesnt recieve psychic messages (ha ha)
<garry> I doubt that willl work cyber.
<cyberdude> hrmm
<antoni_NT> thanks, I wanna ask something, I can't play movie files or MP3 files through Totem
<cyberdude> what can i do?
<garry> cyberdude does this work?
<nalioth> antoni_NT: visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<cyberdude> whats this?
<intelikey> hmmm looks like the bot is down. antoni_NT yeah what nalioth said
<garry> LoL, tell works fine if I use /say I should RTM before joining.
<daminap> how do i use a mic in gaim
<bnD> if i go into safe mode
<antoni_NT> thank you nailoth, I'm new on Ubuntu, I leave Windows now, please give me support
<bnD> can i sudo gdm
<cyberdude> garry: whats the default ubnutu ui called, the one on the live cd?
<bnD> or do i need to reboot
<primo> I have a gnome question. 'Users and Groups' under System > Administration loads for about 2 seconds, and then does nothing. How can I access this?
<nalioth> antoni_NT: visit the URL i sent you
<garry> cyberdude Gnome.
<cyberdude> ok how di i get that
<cyberdude> sorry how dO i get that
<overrider> hello, i like to put ubuntu on my acer travelmate 220 laptop, but the installer is very very flickering, seems as if it cant detect the video card or so...any ideas on how to fix?
<antoni_NT> thanks nalioth I'm working on it
<daminap> how do i use a mic in gaim
<DShepherd> cyberdude: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<cyberdude> ta
<daminap> how do i use a mic in gaim
<intelikey> bnD if safe mode is single  no prolly not.  but it will be the root account if it is single.   so sudo is superflutious in that case.
<daminap> hello?
<antoni_NT> I'm from Indonesia, who's nearby, may be Ican contact more, cause internet connection here is very slow and expensive (dial-up)
<garry> People don't make type-o's keyboards do!
<MrBlowtatoes> Is there a site on the net i can use to view all the apt-get applications and what they do?, specificly games.
<Fushi> Hey in X, to set a wm you have to edit(or make) a .xsession file in ~ dir?
<daminap> what channel should i go to for   gaim support
<intelikey> .wmrc
<Fushi> #gaim maybe
<garry> use the system/administration/synaptic package manager.
<nalioth> antoni_NT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndonesianTeam
<intelikey> Fushi   .wmrc  methinks
<pete__> hi, i was wondering if i could get some ubuntu help?
<Fushi> ok thanks
<garry> we can try
<kittyfjun> is it possible to do a net install of ubuntu a la debian
<pete__> i am new to linux, i got ubuntu installed, how do i get my sound working?
<cupOcocoa> I bet its possible to do a net install of ubuntu, and evne practical
<guru54> turn up the volume
<garry> Yes, it's in the faq. I don't recall the specifics unless I have my distros mixed up.
<guru54> its muted by default
<pete__> how do i do that?
<kittyfjun> cool ill look around
<intelikey> ordinary not on dialup
<spdl> pete__, speaker... top right-hand corner
<antoni_NT> what is your specification of your sound device pete_ _
<CarstenP> i cant unmount /media/sdb1 (its a compact flash card reader) via gui, what is the command line command for that?
<antoni_NT> thanks nailoth
<jeenyusnoboarder> hey can somone gime a hand w/ the ubuntu add on cd?
<pete__> i have
<ordinary> lol
<man_page> totem_mozilla plugins seem to override the settings in mozplugger is there a work around for this?
<pete__> realtek high definition audio
<pete__> built into mobo
<ordinary> well intelikey you could get the core stuff maybe :P
<jeenyusnoboarder> Hey
<garry> I just learned, never ever, to forget to put a cd in a drive when one is already there and mount it. Thing sounded like it was ripping a metal trashcan apart!
<Trashcan> lol..
<DShepherd> lol
<pete__> i installed wine,
<Fushi> lol
<garry> amazingly, the cd and drive survived.
<pete__> :-)
<antoni_NT> right pete__ check your sound level
<pete__> i found it antoni
<pete__> thank you much.
<intelikey> ordinary it could be done but 300m on dialup is not practical  and a server install is 300m
<pete__> but when i click on an mp3 i get some error.
<pr0fess0r> Hi everyone. Is this the sort of place a chap can come and ask for some help getting WPA working?
<pete__> to install xmms is it just
<pete__> apt-get xmms ?
<MrBlowtatoes> is apt-get stuff always uptodate?
<jeenyusnoboarder> hey can somone gime a quick hand with the ubuntu add on cd? i issue the command to copy it to the hdd
<garry> Oh, I remember, under restricted, I think you can get the mp3 codecs
<jeenyusnoboarder> but then i issue the  second commadn to set it all up
<jeenyusnoboarder> and it returns no values
<brenner> kittyfjun: it looks like it's possible: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot  seems kinda tricksy to me though
<jeenyusnoboarder> so i do "sudo sh $HOME/ug-install.sh -auto" and it does nothing
<garry> seems like yo ushould be using the package manager to access that cd.
<MrBlowtatoes> btw, us.archives are up
<antoni_NT> thanks guys, nice to be here, this is a hard work to get my internal modem works on Linux, you know that ;-)
<pete__> how do i get mp3s to work?
<jeenyusnoboarder> same deal with me pete
<MrBlowtatoes> xmmx?
<overrider> i like to put ubuntu on my acer travelmate 220 laptop, but the installer is very very flickering, seems as if it cant detect the video card or so...any ideas?
<MrBlowtatoes> pete
<jeenyusnoboarder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=150088&postcount=1
<jeenyusnoboarder> go there pete
<pete__> yea
<pete__> ok
<jeenyusnoboarder> get the add on cd
<jeenyusnoboarder> follow the steps
<jeenyusnoboarder> hope you get father than i am right now
<jeenyusnoboarder> :D
<garry> look up your computer site or in the manual and put the refresh rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pete__> well my sound works
<pete__> just need the codecs i guess.
<garry> grats pete
<jeenyusnoboarder> yes your sound works
<jeenyusnoboarder> mine does too
<jeenyusnoboarder> but for the file support
<garry> mine does three
<jeenyusnoboarder> you need that
<kittyfjun> hmm pain in the ass
<intelikey> refresh rates apply to monitor not computer garry
<garry> It's a legal thing.
<garry> intelikey I was thinking that this might help your flickering.
<pete__> ok so
<pete__> im downloading that
<pete__> i got wine installed
<intelikey> thank you garry
<jeenyusnoboarder> you dont need wine for it
<pete__> and installed my favorite program
<pete__> i know
<pete__> i got wine for something else
<jeenyusnoboarder> wine rocks
<pete__> where does wine
<pete__> save it's installed programs
<garry> Its a legal thing, they can't just give out certain codecs by default, but you can legally dl them for free.
<pete__> i cant find the ones i installed
<cyberdude> im back
<garry> They would probably install as hidden files.
<garry> wb cyber, any luck?
<pete__> how do i fidn them
<pete__> :-)
<cyberdude> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop didnt do anything after asking for my password
<DShepherd> pete_ garry yeah I think it is hidden
<pete__> i want to run
<garry> You got me, Pete, I dunno.
<pete__> the program i installed
<DShepherd> pete__: you can do a find
<Madpilot> pete__: Ctrl+H in Nautilus will display all the hidden files
<garry> sometimes you can set up the browser to show hidden files
<pete__> it said installing to c:\program files
<gonza|es> is there a program similar to float's mobile agent for linux/ubuntu? i tried phone manager but it's way too basic at the moment
<pete__> but obviously that was crap
<intelikey> pete__ you don't need to know where all the files are.  if you want to use wine  'wine /some/windows/app.exe '   or if you are looking to delete them apt-get remove wine
<garry> thanks Madpilot. :)
<brenner> overrider: define flickering.  can you get through it if you tried?
<pete__> i need to know where
<pete__> wine installed them to
<DShepherd> pete__: ahhh cd ~/.wine/ <-- check there
<Madpilot> oh, and Ctrl+H turns them off again ;)
<pete__> ok
<pete__> ty
<garry> awesome
<jeenyusnoboarder> garry do you have any idea why when i do "http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=150088&postcount=1" i get nothing
<pr0fess0r> I have a PCI 802.11g card that shows up as a prism in Network Settings but I cant get wap_supplicant to work, either using ndiswrappers or the Prism drivers. Can anyone help me sort out what the wpa_supplicant errors mean?
<jeenyusnoboarder> oops
<jeenyusnoboarder> lol
<DShepherd> pete__: /.wine/drive_c/Program Files <-- check there
<jeenyusnoboarder> ## sudo sh $HOME/ug-install.sh -auto
<hmmm123> holy crap what the hell is this????
<pete__> yea shep
<jeenyusnoboarder> i get nothing when i enter that
<pete__> im there
<pete__> but it wont let me
<pete__> cd to Program File
<cyberdude> garry: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop just asked for my password then when i put it in it did nothing
<pete__> s
<pete__> pete@c-24-131-71-233:~/.wine/drive_c$ cd Program Files
<pete__> bash: cd: Program: No such file or directory
<pete__> pete@c-24-131-71-233:~/.wine/drive_c$
<garry> say cyberdude Ye have me stumped.
<intelikey> pete__ quote it
<pete__> quote it?
<garry> That url works for me Jenny.
<jeenyusnoboarder> im gona redl and burn the image
<cyberdude> garry: me too im confused
<garry> without he quotes
<intelikey>  cd 'Program Files'
<pete__> ok
<pete__> got it
<pete__> :-)
<intelikey> there is another way.
<intelikey>  cd Program\ Files
<overrider> brenner, i can get trough the installation. it is now installing packages. i dont think it is an xorg.conf problem, as the flickering is already present when the boot splash screen appears. define flickering: blue background with 60 degree black stripes on the whoel screen, and it flickers as if the refresh rate was really really low, like 40 or something.
<intelikey> escape the spaces
<pete__> /home/pete/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Starcraft
<pete__> k got it
<pete__> :-)
<garry> cyberdude has it ever worked? It might also be a vid card incompatibility.
<DShepherd> pete__:  you got starcraft on it!!! super!!
<DShepherd> pete__: how does it run??
<garry> sounds like it is trying to find a refresh rate to use overrider
<pete__> hm
<pete__> trying to get wine to run it
<pete__> one moment ill let you know
<d03boy> can anyon recommend me a good ftp program (gui)
<Nexinarus> when i create a launcher on the desktop to a game i have, it seems to not run in the directory of the game. is there a way to fix this?
<DShepherd> pete__: ok
<garry> I could not find wine for ubuntu in the package manager. I guess I need to google it.
<overrider> nah. now i switched consoles with alt+f2 na d even the normal console is flickering, just without the blue background
<cyberdude> say garry: this is all it has done, i installed it about 2 hours ago
<pete__> hm
<pete__> i get the cd error
<pete__> tells me to insert cd
<garry> try properties Nex.
<cyberdude> garry: this is all it has done, i installed it about 2 hours ago
<pete__> ill google it.
<garry> cyberdude than it sounds like it has issues with that card.
<intelikey> garry go to the ub home page and search for 'repos'
<cyberdude> garry: i dont think so, it runs the live cd fine
<garry> intelikey thanks!
<DShepherd> garry: do you have universe enable? wine i think is in universe
<pete__> hey shepherd.
<Nexinarus> d03boy: gftp is ok
<garry> cyberdude oh, that is an issue. Like mine but you see your lilo.
<pete__> how do i go about making it so starcraft see's the cd in the drive.
<DShepherd> pete__: yeah?
<ds777[ubu] > what is thedifferance between Universe and Multiverse?
<Nexinarus> !multiverse
<DShepherd> pete__: I dont know.... really I dont
<intelikey> cyberdude can i ask what you are working on?
<Nexinarus> damn..
<pete__> how do i
<cyberdude> say garry: it loads grub, grub loads ubuntu, ubuntu loads to a login prompt
<pete__> mount the cd?
<intelikey> ds777[ubu]  about 4000 packages
<hondje> mount /dev/cdrom
<DShepherd> whats wrong with ubotu?
<DShepherd> pete__: i guess you can try that
<ds777[ubu] > so its not a compatability issue?
<pete__> so
<pete__> it's cdrom1 for me i believe
<cyberdude> intelikey what u mean
<garry> cyberdude I know. I'm stumped.
<ds777[ubu] > forgive me :0 I just install ubu yesterday, and is my first step into nix flavors
<intelikey> cyberdude i haven't kept up with what you are trying to fix, but i thought i'd ask and might be able to advise.
<kittyfjun> for any interersted, I guess this is my route: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies?highlight=%28install%29
<pete__> it tells me it is already mounted.
<nalioth> ds777[ubu] : uni and multi are different repositories for various legally encumbered licenses
* kittyfjun wished his laptop had a cd-rom
<brenner> ds777[ubu] : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<nalioth> ds777[ubu] : both are safe to use, and have many many programs
<ds777[ubu] > interesting
<cyberdude>  garry: intelikey: some1 on my end has idea. i'll try and be back l8r.
<ds777[ubu] > cool
<ds777[ubu] > Ive been doing well with ubuntuguide.org so far
<nalioth> ds777[ubu] : please dont use that
<ds777[ubu] > really?
<nalioth> ds777[ubu] : the 'guide hasnt been updated in a long time and isnt good to use with breezy
<brenner> ds777[ubu] : you running breezy?
<ds777[ubu] > heh yea
<DShepherd> ds777[ubu] : yeah it gives trouble some time
<nalioth> ds777[ubu] : use your help feature or help.ubuntu.com
<man_page> ubuntu guides on using mozplugger and mplayer are worthless X(
<DShepherd> ds777[ubu] : use help.ubuntu.com
<pr0fess0r> I have a PCI 802.11g card that shows up as a prism in Network Settings but I cant get wpa_supplicant to work, either using ndiswrappers or the Prism drivers. Can anyone help me sort out what the wpa_supplicant errors mean?
<ds777[ubu] > ive had a couple issues already, stuff with synaptic
<ds777[ubu] > ill use that instead thanks
<Amaranth> !guide
<nalioth> ds777[ubu] : well, i'd recommend you not use any more (and put your sources.list back to standard, if you've changed it readin the 'guide)
<Amaranth> ubotu got lost again
<pete__> hm
<pete__> still getting no cd error.
<DShepherd> something wrong with ubotu? :-(
!lilo:*! If your nickname suddenly starts returning 'Erroneous nickname' when you try to connect or change to it, please let a staffer know. Thanks.
<pete__> i have the disc
<pete__> inserted
<mr-russ> who hosts ubotu?
<pete__> what else should i need to do
<nalioth> ds777[ubu] : ubotu was knocked offline during the flood attack earlier
<hondje> I have a problem with ndiswrapper. I'm using a belkin card with a broadcom 43xx chipset. ndiswrapper -l reports that the driver is present, but iwconfig doesn't show wlan0. Where should I look to solve this?
<nalioth> DShepherd:  ubotu was knocked offline during the flood attack earlier
<DShepherd> pete__: maybe you need to mount it under wine as drive d..
<pete__> how do i do this?
<DShepherd> nalioth: oh ok
<DShepherd> mount?
<pr0fess0r> hondje I have a similar problem, my wireless card shows as eth1
<pete__> can you give me the command, i am a total linux newbie.
<robotgeek> pr0fess0r: why is that a problem?
<hondje> mine doesn't even show as that... just eth0, lo, and sit0
<pr0fess0r> I thought it was suposed to be wlan0
<DShepherd> pete_ I give you better than that.. check help.. it will show you all you need
<pete__> help?
<pr0fess0r> I'm trying to get WPA to work on it, it did when the card was in a PC :)
<robotgeek> pr0fess0r: no, it's just a name
<pr0fess0r> ok cool. DO you know what "ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported" means when I run sudo wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper
<DShepherd> yeah..... alt+f2 and type yelp
<gonza|es> how do i link a serial port like COM1 or COM2
<DShepherd> pete__: yeah..... alt+f2 and type yelp
<DShepherd> pete__: or system -> help
<robotgeek> pr0fess0r: hmm, i have never run wpa, so i don't know whatou are taling about :)
<gonza|es> how do i link a serial port like COM1 or COM2 to a bluetooth device?
<pete__> then where do i go/
<pr0fess0r> lol ok
<DShepherd> pete__: I see if I can find the exact page.. give me a sec
<pete__> and also, i would like to install the addon on cd
<pete__> so i can listen to music
<bob_4_a_day> gonza|es com1 is /dev/ttyS0
<DShepherd> pete__: you try searching the forums?
<sun_> halo
<pete__> i am looking at the page
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the apt-get command for synaptec?
<pete__> the guy gave me for the install cd
<pete__> do i need to burn it to cd
<pete__> or can i run it from linux
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes to install synaptic ?
<MrBlowtatoes> yes
<lilo> hmmm
<optish> MrBlowtatoes, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<lilo> no +J on the channel
<gimmulF_> Do you guys think its good running 1280x1024 on 19 inch tft?
<nalioth> lilo: +J ?
<Biscuitian_Warh1> How do I reconfigure a package using apt-get?
<pete__> no gimmul
<gimmulF_> pete__:  not at all?
<wolverian> Biscuitian_Warh1, you don't. dpkg-reconfigure
<pete__> no.
<MrBlowtatoes> um
<Biscuitian_Warh1> Oh rite, thanks
<MrBlowtatoes> it's asking me for a cd...
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes apt-cache search synaptic     and apt-get install what ever that returns that looks like what you want.
<optish> gimmulF_, i always thought its best to run the native resolution of the lcd....i'm guessing that applies to tft as well
<gimmulF_> pete__:  better with that res on a 17 inch ?
<pete__> i have 17 inch lcd
<gratuit> gimmulF_: why not try it out and see what you like?
<pete__> and i use 1024x768
<gimmulF_> optish: max res on all tft 19inch is 1280x1024 :/
<optish> max = native usually right....
<optish> ?
<DShepherd> MrBlowtatoes: cause you have the ubuntu cd in your repos
<DShepherd> MrBlowtatoes: you need to take it out
<optish> if so just use that and then adjust the dpi instead
<pete__> Ds
<pete__> shep
<MrBlowtatoes> ok
<pete__> i dled the addon cd
<Biscuitian_Warh1> I d/led the xorg-fglrx driver, but when I run fglrxconfig it wants to write to XFree86
<pete__> how do i install it?
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes i know you already had the command but i wanted you to know how to use apt-cache to find things.
<optish> bob_4_a_day, heh...he probaly wont use it after getting synaptic ;)
<brenner> Biscuitian_Warh1: don't run it imo
<DShepherd> pete__: you need to burn it or mount it i think
<pete__> how do i mount it?
<Biscuitian_Warh1> brenner: ?
<ardchoille> how do I add a 1280x1024 res to my screen resolution choices?
<bob_4_a_day> optish only if he doesn't stay with ub long enough to migrate to console
<jmg> hi all
<brenner> Biscuitian_Warh1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bullitt_> sup
<optish> on my 17" lcd laptop i use its native resolution of 1920x1200 WUXGA :)
<jmg> im going to use gnome now instead of kde
<MrBlowtatoes> it won't let me save the .list
<nalioth> ardchoille: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose the ones you want and deselect the ones you don't
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thanks :)
<DShepherd> MrBlowtatoes: try sudo. before the command
<MrBlowtatoes> i didn;t use a command
<pete__> shep 2 questions, whats the wine directory again, and how do i mount an image.
<jmg> is there an app like quicksilver for gnome?
<bob_4_a_day> .wine  and  sudo mount -o loop <file.img> /mount/point/
<bob_4_a_day> pete ^
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i edit it if i can't save?
<DShepherd> pete__: /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ <==
<pete__> .wine  and  sudo mount -o loop <file.img> /mount/point/
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pete__> so i replace
<pete__> with what?
<DShepherd> bob_4_a_day: is loop started by default?
<pete__>  /mount/point
<pete__> with what?
<bob_4_a_day> DShepherd no
<pete__> how do i
<DShepherd> bob_4_a_day: so he going to need.. sudo modprode loop then
<nomasteryoda> pete__, he means whatever you want to name the mount point... like /mnt/windows or /mnt/data...
<bob_4_a_day> pete__ any directory you want the new files to appear in.
<nomasteryoda> mkd the directory
<pete__> hm.
<pete__> ok so
<nomasteryoda> mkdir /mnt/data ..
<pete__> i think i got it
<nomasteryoda> k
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i save with nano?
<bob_4_a_day> pete__ use an empty dir not a system dir.
<DShepherd> my help wont start? any ideas why?
<joedj> MrBlowtatoes: ^X
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes look at the bottom line in nano
<joedj> MrBlowtatoes: that will exit and save, rather. saving is just ^O (yeah, there should be help down the bottom
<MrBlowtatoes> there isn;'t a save option on the bottom
<overrider> my flickering problem is related to screen expansion
<pete__> mount: can't find ubuntu-5.04-add-on-cd-2005-08-01.iso.md5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<MrBlowtatoes> and how do i '^O'
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes yes there is.   it is write
<joedj> MrBlowtatoes: ctrl+o
<optish> MrBlowtatoes, when you hold ctrl then press x you get a white bar at the bottom asking you to save....hit enter
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes   ^ is  control
<shaggydoo> alright, I've once again reinstalled ubuntu :(
<brenner> overrider: did you resolve it?
<shaggydoo> this time I'll either successfully get 3d acceleration/direct rendering or turn this computer into a server
<DShepherd> shaggydoo: may I ask why?
<DShepherd> shaggydoo: ok
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: the ^ meand "ctrl" and ^O is "write out" (or save)
<MrBlowtatoes> it still won't let me say, it's asking mwhat file name i want, and i want to leave ti the same, but ti keeps returnign to the 'what fiel anme' menu
<shaggydoo> DShepherd, I've tried to get dri on the SiS or mach64 cards on this pc
<DShepherd> shaggydoo: ok.
<shaggydoo> each time, after many different solutions, I eventually cause xorg to stop working properly
<pete__> hmm
<pete__> i cant seem
<pete__> to get back to .wine
<MrBlowtatoes> well, it won't let me save, i have to change the file name
<shaggydoo> does anyone have experience with either sis or mach64 video cards?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: did you open nano using "sudo" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 30,7]  by Amaranth
<MrBlowtatoes> yes
<Amaranth> err
<MrBlowtatoes> it saws "File anme to write to? 'location'..i click ok, then ti says "do you want to write to diffrent location? i hit no, it goes back to 'write to file: 'location'
<MrBlowtatoes> says*
<DShepherd> MrBlowtatoes: wanna try gedit or vi?
<bob_4_a_day> shaggydoo looks like you the guru on those cards
<overrider> brenner, yes and no: as soon i entered x (well, gnome) everything was fine. so only everything else then X is affected. so i disabled screen expansion in my bios and rebooted. now i got rid of the ugly flickering, but for that my screen is reduced to like half it size, until i get to gnome. as soon i am in gnome its fine. if i ctrl+f2 to another console, i got the small screen back.
<cyberdude> its me again
<pete__> hm...
<pete__> how do i get to .wine
<cyberdude> no luck
<pete__> from /
<shaggydoo> bob_4_a_day, hah, I guess so.
<DShepherd> pete__:  cd ~/.wine
<overrider> brenner, both not acceptable yet
<bob_4_a_day> cyberdude no luck on ?
<MrBlowtatoes> crono@Knoppix:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<MrBlowtatoes> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MrBlowtatoes> :/
<shaggydoo> oh well, no biggie, I guess I'll just have to turn it into a server
<pete__> shepherd i still cant
<thundr> pete__, the . before means it's a hidden folder, from what I can gather.
<ardchoille> nalioth: do  have to reboot to get the new res?
<pete__> ok thundr
<pete__> thank you
<pete__> and shepherd
<overrider> looks sweet though
<pete__> where do my downloaded files go, i cant seem to find them
<nalioth> ardchoille: nope, just restart your X (ctrl-alt-bksp)
<MrBlowtatoes> that nano command messed it up even more, not i can't even use apt-get
<MrBlowtatoes> now*
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thanks again :)
<cyberdude> is there any other way to  install ubuntu gnome other than "sudo aptitude install ..."
<ardchoille> brb
<thundr> pete__, you can notice this in your home folder if you right click and select "show hidden files"
<pete__> Ok
<brenner> overrider: i'm guessing you haven't experienced this with other distros?
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, are you logged in as root or using sudo apt-get?
<MrBlowtatoes> i can't login as root, and i'm useing sudo
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes you have to update apt after changing sources lists    sudo apt-get update
<DShepherd> cyberdude: well you can use apt-get but are pretty much the same
<MrBlowtatoes> crono@Knoppix:~$ sudo apt-get update
<MrBlowtatoes> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, make sure synaptic is closed (or anything of the sort). then if sudo apt-get update still gives you an error, do "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<thundr> pete__, what kind of downloaded files?  Files from a browser like firefox, or something like apt-get?
<DShepherd> cyberdude: are you repos set correct?
<Madpilot> MrBlowtatoes: do you have Synaptic or something else running at the same time?
<cyberdude> yes i know, imean caan i install from cd or somthing?
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: you are using knoppix?
<joedj> MrBlowtatoes: that generally indicates that apt-get or something else is already running and has it locked
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, scratch that last one, just reboot instead
<MrBlowtatoes> no, i'm trying to GET synaptic
<overrider> brenner, no, others which i tried are fine....but i feel maybe if i try a similar distro it might be the same
<MrBlowtatoes> no
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, reboot and apt will be good as new
<MrBlowtatoes> not useing knoppix
<brenner> overrider: that's a shame.  you seem like you know your stuff though.  i'm sure you'll work it out.
<MrBlowtatoes> reboot? ugh.
<cyberdude> DShepherd what u mean?
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, oh fine, just do the "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<thundr> MrBlowtatoes,  or you could SAK each screen...
<shaggydoo> if you really don't want to reboot
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes   ps ax | grep -e'apt' | grep -ve'grep'        anything running ?
<MrBlowtatoes> what does that command do shaggy>?//
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, that'll remove the lock for apt. for example, if you end a process and it had a lock, the lock will stay unless you remove it or reboot
<MrBlowtatoes> crono@Knoppix:~$  ps ax | grep -e'apt'
<MrBlowtatoes>   527 ?        R     14:02 apt-get install synaptic
<DShepherd> cyberdude: the ubuntu box you are trying to install ubuntu-desktop on has access to the net right?
<MrBlowtatoes> all terminals are closed
<pete__> whats the cmd
<pete__> to rename things in terminal?
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, kill 527
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes as long as apt is running you cant start another apt.
<shaggydoo> pete__, mv source destination
<pete__> ty
<MrBlowtatoes> crono@Knoppix:~$ kill 527
<MrBlowtatoes> bash: kill: (527) - Operation not permitted
<cyberdude> DShepherd yes! im on it now in windows
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes,  sudo!
<MrBlowtatoes> knoppix is the name of my hostmask, i don't know whay it is there, btw
<pete__> shaggy
<concept10> someone help me get my plugins working properly in FF 1.5.. what should I check for?
<MrBlowtatoes> apt is working now
<pete__> i just want to rename the file.
<concept10> mplayer-plugins BTW
<shaggydoo> pete__, rename src dest
<shaggydoo> pete__, move is really the same thing.
<MrBlowtatoes> gah, damnit, it's still askign for CD rom, i don't think that nano crap saved
<pete__> shaggy
<pete__> can you give me an example?
<thundr> shaggydoo, isn't there a shorter command, like rn or something?
<shaggydoo> thundr, there is no rn afaik
<pete__> also, does anyone know where files are downloaded to
<MrBlowtatoes> what is anbother way to edit the file?
<pete__> default on ubuntu
<MrBlowtatoes> home.
<DShepherd> cyberdude: paste /etc/source.list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and lets see wat your source list look like
<joedj> pete__: mv is the way
<shaggydoo> pete__, rename foo.deb bar.deb
<joedj> rename doesn't work like that, don't use it
<shaggydoo> pete__, but as I said, mv is the same.
<thundr> Oh, I understand.
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes  'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list '
<thundr> pete__, you're moving the file to another location and changing the name.  It's basically the same operation.
<optish> to use ubuntu as a gateway router what packages do i need to configure?
<DShepherd> cyberdude: /etc/apt/sources.list <-- that is better
<MrBlowtatoes> sudo: gedit: command not found
<pete__> ok,
<optish> or can someone link me to a wiki/forum post for that
<pete__> i still need help.
<pete__> changing
<thundr> pete__, are you asking where your downloaded packages are going?
<shaggydoo> optish, probably bridge-util, not sure
<pete__> where my downloaded files.
<pete__> from firefox
<Quequeg> MrBlowtatoes, s/gedit/gnome-text-editor/ ?
<pete__> i would still like to
<MrBlowtatoes> KDE
<DShepherd> paste_: on your desktop maybe
<thundr> pete__, probably either to youer home folder or your desktop
<bob_4_a_day> kedit then
<pete__> nope :\
<cyberdude> DShepherd i cant paste it im in windows now
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes  kedit
<MrBlowtatoes> er
<shaggydoo> pete__, ff usually saves to the desktop. if it's saving somewhere else, open firefox and edit > preferences > download
<MrBlowtatoes> kedit not found
<DShepherd> MrBlowtatoes: cyberdude oh yes...
<thundr> pete__,  Otherwise, open the downloads screen in firefox and right click and then go to show containing folder or something similar.
<pete__> k
<cyberdude> ?
<optish> shaggydoo, i dont have two nic that i want to bridge but i'll look into that
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes looks like you will have to use nano.   or vim  but i wouldn't send you to vi as green as you are.
<thundr> pete__, right click a downloaded file, that is.  Either way should show you.
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<shaggydoo> okay, has anyone here ever installed drivers/recompiled/gotten direct rendering on SAVAGE, SIS or MACH64 cards?
<pete__> i
<pete__> downloaded the full
<pete__> add on cd
<pete__> now i cant find it..
<shaggydoo> optish, are you trying to do wireless or something?
<pete__> just the iso,md5 part
<joedj> pete__: no reason to press return every couple of words, it just spams our screens faster
<bob_4_a_day> pete you can put all that in one line and then hit enter.
<pete__> sorry..
<eazel7> hi ppl
<DShepherd> cyberdude: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list and comment all entries for cdroms. I suspect  that there's a cdrom entry
<MrBlowtatoes> what su save command in vim?
<bob_4_a_day> pete__ any idea what the name is ?
<MrBlowtatoes> is*
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, ctrl-o
<cyberdude> DShepherd what?
<pete__> whats the cmd for up one dir?
<pete__> cd.
<shaggydoo> DShepherd, it should still work with cdrom entries
<shaggydoo> DShepherd, it checks if there's a cd mounted
<MrBlowtatoes> you sure?
<MrBlowtatoes> iut didn';t do anything
<Quequeg> pete__, cd ..
<thundr> pete__, cd ....
<DShepherd> shaggydoo: oh ok
<bob_4_a_day> pete__   find $HOME -name "*.iso"
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, oh vim, I always use nano
<AJ_Riddle> hello
<thundr> er.  what Quequeg said
<bob_4_a_day> pete cd ..
<eazel7> I've just installed breezy, and set up the deb-src for dapper, now I want to build mono, but apt-build build-source mono fails in '/usr/bin/make distclean', what could be happening?
<joedj> MrBlowtatoes: hit escape, then type  :w
<Jestre> MrBlowtatoes: ZZ
<Fushi> :wq
<AJ_Riddle> is there a way i can download ubuntu 5.10 from the ubuntu 5.04 live disc
<optish> shaggydoo, i have a crappy wifi router that crashes often so i just want to use it as an access point but have it connected to the cable modem and use it as a gateway for just ubuntu's connection and rest of the computers in the house use ubuntu as the gateway....this is just a test to see if its really the wifi routing that makes the router crash...because ubuntu's wired connection to the router never goes down but wifi connections have pr
<optish> oblems
<shaggydoo> I hate vim
<optish> whoa...that was long
<DShepherd> cyberdude: well Its not your sources.list then I not sure what the prob is
<crimsun> eazel7: did you ''sudo apt-get build-dep mono''?
<Fushi> Yeah lol
<thundr> AJ_Riddle, if you have a load of ram and/or swap space, yes.
<eazel7> crimsun, yes
<DShepherd> cyberdude: well IF  Its not your sources.list then I not sure what the prob is
<optish> i didnt even realize when i was typing that..lol
<cyberdude> DShepherd what u talking about
<shaggydoo> optish, wow, long
<optish> i hope it made sense :)
<shaggydoo> optish, such a long sentence makes my brain malfunction
<pete__> didn't find
<pete__> the is..
<crimsun> eazel7: is 'build-essential' installed?
<fr500_> hello
<AJ_Riddle> how much ram... thundr
<pete__> ill just burn it to a cd..
<eazel7> crimsun, yes
<pete__> how do i do that in linux?
<optish> right...so short version..wifi routing bad...wired routing good...so i want to use ubuntu as a router and wifi router as an wifi access point?
<eazel7> crimsun, am I a rebel without a clue?
<MrBlowtatoes> gah
<bob_4_a_day> pete__ gnometoaster ?
<AJ_Riddle> ubuntu needs a desktop settings thing like the one in windows
<fr500_> optish: the ubuntu box should be able to do all that easily
<shaggydoo> optish, oh, makes sense. so cable -> ubuntu -> wifi -> happy
<DShepherd> pete__: right click the iso and select burn
<pete__> i can't find the iso
<MrBlowtatoes> shaggy, can you paste me your sources.list? i think i messed mine up
<pete__> :\
<Fushi> sources.list isnt short :o
<fr500_> optish: what is the problem with using the box for both?
<thundr> pete__, if you just burn the .md5 file you won't get what you want.
<pete__> i know thundr
<pete__> but i cant find the iso.
<pete__> and i forget where i dled it.
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the paste url?
<pete__> i just want to listen to music :\
<optish> ubuntu via cable to wifi-router which is connected to cable modem
<bob_4_a_day> pete__   find $HOME -name "*.iso"
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, http://pastebin.com/458073 -- note that I use the universe repositories as well
<pete__> bob i tried that
<pete__> nothing happens
<thundr> pete, you can't just use synaptic to get what you want?
<MrBlowtatoes> i used those and multiverse
<pete__> thundr i guess i need
<pete__> mp3 codecs
<pete__> how do i get them?
<fr500> optish: but what is the actual problem?
<optish> crap i killed the batteries on the keyboard cant even type properly....must find some rechargables
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 15,2]  by Amaranth
<shaggydoo> pete__,  use automatix to get all that
<shaggydoo> pete__,  really simplifies everything
<DShepherd> pete_ check out help.ubuntu.com
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i log in as root in ubuntu?
<bob_4_a_day> then it is not in your home dir or does not end with .iso
<Amaranth> that should do it
<pete__> how shaggy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<bob_4_a_day> pete__ ^
<Madpilot> MrBlowtatoes: use sudo....
<pete__> bob it did not work
<MrBlowtatoes> i can't
<optish> fr500, none...i need to know how to use ubuntu as a router in place for wifi-router which would act as a router for ubuntu but for rest of the PCs in house it would be a wifi access point
<pete__> how do i use automatix ?
<shaggydoo> pete__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<MrBlowtatoes> all the terminal txt editors suck
<robotgeek> pete__: it will enable root though, and you probably don't want to do that
<Madpilot> !tell pete__ about w32codecs
<Fushi> Vim is easy to use :o
<MrBlowtatoes> and they currupted my sources.list file
<shaggydoo> Fushi, not as easy as nano :)
<DShepherd> Madpilot: somethings wront with ubotu
<Fushi> lol
<Madpilot> DShepherd: nope, he's back
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
* shaggydoo hearts nano
<optish> fr500, mainly because i dont have two nic in the ubuntu box to bridge the internet connection with the lan connection
<DShepherd> he is :D Madpilot
<linux_n00b_e> Oh, cool!
<joedj> optish: have your DHCP server (running on ubuntu box or wireless router) specify the ubuntu box as the gateway for other machines on the network, then have the ubuntu box do NAT
<pete__> k madpilot
<fr500> optish: you dont need it!!
<pete__> im doing that now.
<linux_n00b_e> Why are we using passwords now?
<optish> joedj, right now on wifi router but i want to run it on ubuntu
<dderr> does anyone know how to setup 2 monitors?
<fr500> optish: you can have 2 ip addresses in the same NIC connected to a switch
<shaggydoo> dderr, depends what kind.
<fr500> optish: dirty but works
<optish> fr500, okay well so far all the searches i did on the forums had two nic so thats why i was confused
<optish> cool i knew it was possible..any howto i can read up on?
<fr500> optish: well, it's more or less like this, you connect you cable to the ubuntu box, you need to set ip_route flag to 1, you need to set the wifi card to master mode so it can act as an ap
<pete__> Ok
<linux_n00b_e> Are there any computer hardware specialists in the room tonight?
<shaggydoo> dderr, dual monitors with same content (apparently needs nvidia, I think), dual seperate monitors, or dual monitors that extend each other (xinerama)
<pete__> i think i got the codecs installed.
<dderr> I have nvidia
<bob_4_a_day> Madpilot is ubotu yours ?
<dderr> it is a dual head card, some type of gf2
<MrBlowtatoes> can someone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/458076
<Patetika18> server ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<fr500> you need to set the clients's default gateway to yout wifi interface
<shaggydoo> dderr, then you're pretty much set for option #1
<Madpilot> bob_4_a_day: nope
<vegos> my wireless wont work, can someone help please
<fr500> optish: you can use dhcpd to assign ip addresses dinamically to the clients
<mr-russ> MrBlowtatoes: not out of disk space are you?
<fr500> vegos: what chipset?
<linux_n00b_e> I gotta box that won't boot. processor is functioning (I tested it on another box) and hard drives and RAM works, but box won't boot up. Any ideas?
<dderr> i want to exten the desktop, or acutally act as two monitors i guess
<vegos> i have an amd64
<pete__> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<dderr> scroll off 1 side goes to the other
<pete__> how do i fix that?
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the command?
<robotgeek> pete__: enable multiverse
<MrBlowtatoes> for hard drive
<shaggydoo> dderr, okay, xinerama
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell pete__ about repos
<mr-russ> linux_n00b_e: boot past where?  what does won't boot mean?  is it linux, is it the bios?
<MrBlowtatoes> /dev/hdc1             7.6G  2.3G  4.9G  32% /
<Fushi> linux_n00b_e: what error if any do you get at start?
<shaggydoo> dderr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=557295&postcount=2
<fr500> vegos: what card chipset, like an atheros or a broadcom or what
<optish> fr500, i dont have wifi in ubuntu box only one wired ethernet card which is connected to wifi router and wifi router has the wan connection to cable modem....and i want to use ubuntu as the router for the rest of the PCs in home not the wifi router which the PCs would use only for the access point connection
<TheGoodDocta> anybody have the TI 6xx1,7xx1 card reader on their laptop?
<vegos> oh, broadcom
<thundr> I just want to output my screen to a tv - either cloned or multi-monitor.  Whichever's easier.  Any simple and fast way to do that?
<optish> i'm sound confusing
<linux_n00b_e> Nothing, It dowsn't even boot into the BIOS, but I know the chip works, cause I took it out and put it in another box.....
<mr-russ> linux_n00b_e: does the mothberboard?
<fr500> optish: well, using the router is the smart solution i think, since it does everything and consumes less power
<fr500> vegos: you need ndiswraper
<linux_n00b_e> The monitor test message is the only thing that shows on screen?
<vegos> yeah
* mr-russ assumes MrBlowtatoes only has 1 partition.
<linux_n00b_e> How can I test the Motherboard?
<MrBlowtatoes> 2
<MrBlowtatoes> well
<MrBlowtatoes> 3
<optish> fr500, yea i know but it keeps crashing when other PCs use bittorrent even when they are on diffrent ports
<fr500> optish: why do you want the ubuntu box to act as a router while you already have a router
<MrBlowtatoes> tmpfs                  94M     0   94M   0% /dev/shm
<MrBlowtatoes> tmpfs                  94M   13M   82M  14% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<mr-russ> MrBlowtatoes: none are /var?
<MrBlowtatoes> nope
<optish> because i'm bored and wifi router sucks...keeps crashing
<mr-russ> MrBlowtatoes: don't have any other apt programs open?  synaptic, or the kde one?
<fr500> optish: if you have too many udp connections, most likely the NIC will crash too
<MrBlowtatoes> nope
<vegos> fr500: when i get to the sudo dpkg -i command it wont work
<mr-russ> MrBlowtatoes: same error everytime you run it?
<fr500> vegos: why?
<linux_n00b_e> Is there a way to take the RAM sockets off of one board and put them on another?
<eobanb> anyone know why daapd used to be in the ubuntu and debian repos and now it's not anymore??
<MrBlowtatoes> Fetched 59.8kB in 2s (20.6kB/s)
<MrBlowtatoes> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nomasteryoda> linux_n00b_e, the sockets?
<MrBlowtatoes> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Amaranth> eobanb: probably legal issues
<shaggydoo> MrBlowtatoes, reboot damnit
<MrBlowtatoes> ...shizzle
<vegos> dpkg: error processing ndiswrapper*amd64.deb (--install):
<vegos>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<vegos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<vegos>  ndiswrapper*amd64.deb
<MrBlowtatoes> brb
<eobanb> legal issues like what??
<vegos> fr500: thats the error i get
<optish> fr500, really?
<eobanb> daapd's gpl
<mr-russ> crono@Knoppix:~$ sudo apt-get update  ?? knoppix... interesting name for an ubuntu machine
<linux_n00b_e> Yeah, I got another box that's not working and I was thinking that I could take the RAM sokets off of that one and put it in an older box that using PC100 cards......
<fr500> vegos: so you didnt download the file or you are not in the same folder
<dderr> shaggydoo: thx for the info
<bshumate> wow...a windows solution to a linux issue...
<vegos> do you know where the preferable how to would be
<mr-russ> bshumate: that's just becuase it would be too hard to get him to ps aux find out what's locking that directory.
<fr500> vegos that error means the file does not exist
<vbgunz> vegas...
<coz> Hello all
<fr500> optish: i have a t3 at work, and when i give unlimited connections it crashes every 30 minutes or so
<fr500> optish: especially with azureus and dht
<optish> fr500, i guess i'll attempt to use ubuntu as a router (if its not too hard) and see if it is the udp connections or the wifi router itself (belkin $10)
<coz> Has anyone here successfully installed"cinelerra"?
<afabian> Can someone tell me what package owns libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.11 on 5.10?  I managed to break aptitude, I'm trying to fix it.
<shaggydoo> dderr, no problem. all solutions are given without warranty. you hereby relinquish me of any responsibilities.
<fr500> optish: well, if your cable modem asociates itself with the mac address of your pc, then most likely will have problems if you connect like   cable----switch-----ubuntu----ap
<optish> oh really...well i limited my azureus on this box to 200 max connections and other azureus client to around 100 or was it 200 i'll have to cehck
<pete__> i cant seem
<pete__> to get the codecs installed
<pete__> can anyone Please..... help
<coz> How are all the "sudo experts" this evening?
<fr500> optish: having 2 cards will be always the best solution
<hondje> look at mplayer's site for codecs
<optish> fr500, no problem with cable modem...actually provider gives 5 ip
<hondje> what's up coz
<vbgunz> echo "good"
<shaggydoo> coz, sudo is an enigma wrapped in a mystery wrapped in a nutshell.
<optish> yea i'll just stop by a shop and pick up a cheap nic tomorrow
<fr500> optish: then you only need the router for the wifi clients right?
<robitaille> afabian,  not an official Ubuntu package  according to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<coz> I was wondering if anyone here has successfully installed "cinelerra"
<joedj> afabian: i only have /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.10.0, and it's owned by 'apt'
<fr500> optish to make it act as a router all you need is this:
<afabian> joedj, ok, thanks.
<hondje> what does that have to do with sudo? :)
<shaggydoo> bridge-utils!
<optish> well other users are dumb window users with no sense of security...trying to convert them to ubuntu or even put on a firewall and such but dont listen
<coz> i am pronouncing it "seudo" get it?
<optish> lol...shaggydoo....thanks :)
<wr0x2> anyone know of a util for wiping freespace on ext3?
<shaggydoo> Coz,  soodoh
<fr500> shaggydoo: he said router :p
<coz> sudo experts as in seudo experts?!?
<coz> play on words
<shaggydoo> coz, rhymes with maneudo, the weird boy band from the early 90s
<coz> OK has ANYONE tried installing "cinelerra"?
<shaggydoo> coz, what's the problem
<caonex> I have extracted the firefox 1.5, but it gives me errors with the language key and never finishes loading. Instead, it launches bugzilla. Is this happening to everybody?
<Quequeg> wr0x2, you'll find it's problematic, with journaling.  mounting as ext2 and wiping using existing ext2 tools will be safer, if possible.
<coz> Right "sudo experts
<fr500> 1. establish WAN address, 2. establish lan address, 3. set up a dhcp on lan so you can assing client addresses dinamically, set the  ip_forward flag to "1! and then run sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j SNAT -s LAN_IP_NETWORK --to-source WAN_ADDRESS
<wr0x2> all right, thanks
<caonex> Or just amd64 ppl
<fr500> optish: that was for you
<coz> shaggydoo I was wondering if anyone has tried installing cinelerra
<coz> I am having GREAT difficulty
<fr500> not "1! but "1"
<optish> right..thanks...that should get me started....
<fr500> optish: hope so
* optish saves that into a text file
<shaggydoo> coz, elaborate.
<fr500> optish: the ip_forward flag is located in /proc/sys/net/ipv4
<shaggydoo> coz, what are the errors? they're usually not program-specific
<coz> well when installing cinelerra it says there are quite a few libs not installed and I can only find two of them on the debian site
<bshumate>  wr0x2: bcwipe does ext3 just fine
<overrider> seems i fixed the boot flickering problem by adding vga=771 to the kernel options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fr500> optish: just do echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward, altough i think in /etc/network/interfaces you can set it to 1 too when in debian
<optish> wan address on the router right or ubuntu?
<MrBlowtatoes> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<coz> MrBlowtatoes??? that must hurt!
<MrBlowtatoes> oops
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<fr500> optish: your ubuntu wan address
<putra> hallo
<shaggydoo> coz, use apt-get to install those libs
<pete__> i have a question
<pete__> how do i instlal the mplayer codecs for all programs?
<coz> not avialble in with apt-get
<shaggydoo> coz, name one of the libs
<fr500> optish: i'm not 100% sure, but i think -o eth0 (if eth0 is the wan NIC) works too instead of --to-source
<coz> oh god I had to u ninstall the leftovers I can send you the pakcage for you to try
<coz> hold on I will check
* optish wishes he had another nic right now attempt this right now
<pete__> how do i install codecs on ubuntu?
<shaggydoo> coz, make sure you have the universe respository if you are looking for other libs
<fr500> optish, this can work with only 1 nic i guess, just assign the 2 ip addresses to 1 nic
<optish> what's the command for that?
<shaggydoo> pete__,  did you get automatix as I told you? it has an option to install codecs, including proprietary ones
<coz> libquicktimehv
<optish> nevermind i'll google it...you've been quite helpful
<coz> libmpeg3hv
<pete__> shaggy
<pete__> i don't know how to get it bro..
<fr500> optish: ifconfig eth0:1 ip_address netmask mask
<pete__> help me out.
<shaggydoo> pete__, alright, one sec
<fr500> fr500: its nothing
<coz> not the -dev versions either, they don't work but there about 8 libs the app needs that are not avaiable
<robotgeek> shaggydoo: it enables the root account. please don't recommend it to new users
* optish goes to edit /etc/network/interfaces in that case
<windowmaker> hi guys
<fr500> optish: if you really wanna learn though, you should use iproute2 package, it,s better
<shaggydoo> robotgeek, what does?
<robotgeek> shaggydoo: automatix
<cdubya> hey coz
<coz> yeah cdubya
* cdubya waves
<optish> yea i dont want to learn...would help in future..never know
<windowmaker> i need some help getting my NTFS partition mounted, i've set a mount point but i don't know the correct parameters to put in /etc/fstab
<coz> coz waves back
<Dr_Willis> how 'evil' :P
<LaptopZZ> how can I set a custom resolution in X?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell windowmaker about windowsdrives
<LaptopZZ> ubuntu doesn't listne to xorg.conf aparently
<shaggydoo> robotgeek, bah, humbug
<Quequeg> windowmaker, first get it working command line, then put it in fstab.
<robotgeek> windowmaker: the script there will do that automatically
<Dr_Willis> LaptopZZ,  could be your monitor settings are wrong in the xorg.conf
<mmiikkee12> w00t, gnome works
<mmiikkee12> but it has an annoying refresh rate
<mmiikkee12> it won't let me change it from 60hz
<LaptopZZ> Dr_Willis: I set it to 1280x768 in my xorg.conf under the monitor
<windowmaker> Quequeg: can you plaese rephrase that?
<optish> do you think i should use ubuntu as a dhcp server and dns cache proxy while i am at it?
<LaptopZZ> Dr_Willis: under "screen" rather
<fr500> optish: sure
<shaggydoo> pete__, alright, as per robotgeek, we'll avoid automatix. try this instead: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<robotgeek> shaggydoo: just making sure you are aware of the risks
<Dr_Willis> LaptopZZ,  thers a DPMS (DMPS?) setting that is supposed get infomation direct from the monitor. could be its confused.
<coz> automatix rules
<shaggydoo> robotgeek, personally, I don't see much of a difference
<mmiikkee12> anyone know how to make gnome let me change the refresh rate?
<optish> fr500, seems like iproute2 package is not in the official repos but i do see i have iproute package installed...same thing?
<Quequeg> windowmaker, mount at the prompt using the 'mount -t ntfs /dev/<device> /mnt/<mountpoint> -o <options>' method first, until it works, then translate to fstab.
<Fushi> Hey, how do I configure x?
<coz> OaK again guys, has anyone installed, or tried to install cinelerra?
<LaptopZZ> Dr_Willis: should I remove that DPMS ?
<fr500> optish: yes
<coz> does anyone know what it is?
<Dr_Willis> Theres a large X configurition WIki/forum threads. may be worth while reading them.
<mmiikkee12> Fushi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob_4_a_day> mmiikkee12 gnome has nothing to do with refresh rate or rezelution    that is xserver stuff
<ardchoille> w00t! I love this resolution
<LaptopZZ> Dr_Willis: alright I'll look into it
<mmiikkee12> ok, how do i fix it?
<Fushi> ok thanks
<robotgeek> shaggydoo, coz a new user probably shouldn't be enabling root, however i will stop ranting here. if anyone is interested, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<mmiikkee12> (reconfiguring x didn't help)
<pete__> shaggy
<windowmaker> Quequeg: options? what do i do for that?
<pete__> i have the files
<pete__> and in terminal i typed
<pete__> sudo mv essential-20050412/* /usr/lib/win32
<pete__> but nothing happend.
<coz> I use root all the time
<coz> I prefer root
<bob_4_a_day> mmiikkee12 if you know the settings you need just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* mmiikkee12 hacks coz
<Quequeg> windowmaker, umask, user/group ownership (generally permissions), etc.
* Dr_Willis slaps coz
<robotgeek> coz: that's your preference, but please don't recommend it to others
<coz> I have't done that today!! why???
<pete__> also shaggy, i need to be able to open mp3 files.
<mmiikkee12> bob_4_a_day: and i don't :(
<varsendagger> hey can you install programs with the live cd?
<bob_4_a_day> mmiikkee12 i sujest making a backup incase you break X
<shaggydoo> robotgeek, no, you're right. if they don't understand the concept, it isn't wise.
<fr500> has anyone of you installed ifolder?
<thundr> varsendagger, yes, but you don't keep them if you power-off or reboot
* mmiikkee12 doesn't feel comfortable editing it
<varsendagger> coz, root can be very dangerous
<coz> fr500 No i havn't but I will try right now
<Quequeg> windowmaker, keep in mind that whoever you set for read permissions, no-one should be writing to NTFS from linux.
<varsendagger> thundr, cool
<fr500> coz: cool
<coz> so can lightening, just be sure you are well insulated
<bob_4_a_day> mmiikkee12 you reconfigured x and you restarted x but no help ?
<coz> hold on fr500
<mmiikkee12> regonfigured in gnome-terminal, then hit ctrl-alt-backspace - is that it?
<bob_4_a_day> yeah
<fr500> i spent all nicht compiling aeon and banshee so i prefer someone to test for me this time
<afabian> I've got aptitude working again.  Yay!
<mmiikkee12> then it didn't help
<fr500> :p
<afabian> Anyone have problems with aptitude crashing on 5.10?  My aptitude crashes like... every other time I use it or so. :/
<mmiikkee12> please get this working soon - this is hurting my eyes
<mmiikkee12> :S
<shaggydoo> pete__, check synaptic for audio codecs
<optish> fr500, thanks for your help...i'll attempt this tomorrow....but aeon and banshee? is that game or something?
<thundr> Can someone help me utput my screen to a tv - either cloned or multi-monitor.  Whichever's easier.  Is there a simple and fast way to do that?
<pete__> how do i check for audio codecs?
<windowmaker> Quequeg: "the folder contents could not be displayed"
<fr500> optish: both media players
<Dr_Willis> thundr,  whats your video card?
<thundr> Dr_Willis, nvidia
<fr500> optish: aeon was a pita, but worth it, it's so cooooooool
<optish> fr500, gtk?
<windowmaker> Quequeg: "you do not have the permissions necessary to view to contents of <mountpoint>"
<Dr_Willis> thundr,  my nvidia 6800 + the nvidia drivers + hooked it to a tv.. and it put it out to tv :P i dident twiddle with anything.
<fr500> optish: yes, but it's so easy to use
<mmiikkee12> what kind of a distro is this? no nano? :P
<Dr_Willis> thundr,  it ONLY put it on the tv.. :P i had to fix that..
<fr500> optish: ideal for parties
<shaggydoo> pete__, you can use synaptic's search function. there's also xmms player (similar to winamp for windows) - I think it comes with codecs
<thundr> Dr_Willis, Not that high, ti 4200
<Dr_Willis> thundr,  no clue then
<fr500> optish: in the beep media player site, there you can find it
<fr500> optish: sorry for my yodaish english :p
<pete__> i dled xmms
<thundr> I've done it before back in Warty
<mmiikkee12> where's the Xorg.conf file at?
<shaggydoo> fr500, haha, didn't notice until after you said that
<pete__> how do i install it?
<optish> fr500, i'll check it out....but yea havent gotten around to installing ubuntu on the laptop yet and no speakers on this box...so no use for a media player :-/
<shaggydoo> pete__, no need to install it manually, simply "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<cyphase> anyone know any good network games that work on both linux and windows?
<fr500> shaggydoo: i'm lazy tonight
<cyphase> :)
<pete__> with or
<pete__> without quotes?
<shaggydoo> pete__, without
<coz> fr500 I couldn't find the package but I did find this     http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/entry/1234000523061337/
<fr500> thax coz i'll check it out
<coz> No problem just call me doof
<pete__> k finished
<shaggydoo> pete__, avoid manually downloading things unless they're not available in synaptic
<thundr> pete__, also, I'd recommend beep media player, it's also in apt and it can use winamp skins and xmms plugins as well
<pete__> how do i launch xmms also now?
<fr500> coz: kk doof
<shaggydoo> pete__, it's in applications > sound & video
<pete__> k fond it..
<Quequeg> windowmaker, try doing this as root, or make the mountpoint somewhere in your homedirectory, or in a directory you own.
<thundr> pete, it should be in your menu, otherwise just type xmms
<fr500> pete__: even better, try bmpx
<phiz__> i accidently split my terminal in half with screen
<phiz__> does anyone know how to fix that?
<windowmaker> Quequeg: i AM doing ti as root
<fr500> pete__: there is a repository in their page
<coz> shaggydoo, I understand your concern but if  you don't download things outside of synaptic how will you learn to fix problems?
<windowmaker> Quequeg: and it's also in my homedirectory
<optish> fr500, could almost see you trying to wave you hand around trying to say "aeon is reallly coooooool...you will test this package for me and you'll be thankful"
<pete__> yay
<optish> in jedi fashion
<pete__> finally music
<Quequeg> windowmaker, are you literally typing '<mountpoint>', or are you replacing that with a real directory?
<shaggydoo> coz, I mean, for example, xmms is available in synaptic which will download + install, no hassle (that's the point of synaptic)
<pete__> is their a way
<thundr> fr500, I've found bmpx is a little too "alpha" to use right now.
<windowmaker> Quequeg: real directory
<pete__> to remove .rar from archives
<pete__> in linux?
<coz> for instance totem-xine and all the libs and plugins that have to be downloaded toplay dvds are NOT on sysnaptic
<fr500> thundr: stable here
<mmiikkee12> where's the Xorg.conf file at?
<Quequeg> windowmaker, what are the permissions on that directory?
<shaggydoo> coz, but if you need to build some sort of third party driver or some software unavailable in synaptic, you go and download it.
<bob_4_a_day> mmiikkee12 /etc/X11/
<coz> right !?!
<pete__> how do i un .rar files onlinux?
<thundr> fr500, maybe it's just me.
<Tedd> Wow, I'm back in less than five hours.
<Tedd> How sad.
<fr500> optish: i made the package but if you wanna try it's your business, it's pretty cool looking, and It works really well no ads here :p
<windowmaker> Quequeg: i dont' know..... i tried using that "winmac_fstab" thing, and my other partition worked flawlessly even though i gave it no mountpoint, it mounted it autmomatically under /media
<Amaranth> if anyone is getting randomly sent to #ubuntu-unregged when they join please let me know
<Agrajag> pete__: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<optish> is there some something like foobar2000 for ubuntu...that gives you quite a bit control over the actual audio via good eq and plugins.....apart from xmms
<coz> fr5000 what package is that?
<coz> fr500 damn fingers
<Quequeg> windowmaker, try 'ls -l <mountpoint>'
<shaggydoo> Tedd, can't be that sad, you've rejoined the likes of #ubuntu
<dabaR__> Is there tomcat server in Ubuntu?
<fr500> coz: aeon?
<Amaranth> optish: beep-media-player?
<coz> let me look be back
<Amaranth> dabaR__: apt-cache search is your friend :)
<dabaR__> it shows a virtual package.
<optish> i remeber bmp...i didnt have much eq/dsp options
<fr500> coz: is a player made by the same guy who started bmpx, it's a nice player overall
<dabaR__> do you know the answer as to whether TomCat is in ubuntu?
<fr500> optish: bmp was an xmms fork
<optish> but that could have changed....i really need to get my butt to put linux back on the laptop this weekend
<pete__> agra where do i get that from?
<Tedd> I'm trying ot install my copy of Photoshop 7. I have WINE, but it tells me that there was a hardware or system error and that it was unrecoverable. Is there anyway I can get Photoshop running? I need it.
<fr500> optish: bmpx is a totally new player based on gstreamer or xine
<Amaranth> Tedd: WINE should do it, otherwise crossover office will do it for sure
<mmiikkee12> ok brb again
<Tedd> Amaranth: I have WINE.
<coz> fr500 can't find it where did you get it and what is it???
<koharski> hi :)
<windowmaker> Quequeg: root@ubuntu:~# ls -l /home/windowmaker/WinDrive/
<windowmaker> total 668
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root  16384 2005-12-07 16:00 Apps
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root   4096 2005-12-08 21:36 Games
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root   8192 2005-12-08 21:36 Incomplete
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root  32768 2005-12-06 20:09 Installers
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root  12288 2005-12-09 18:20 misc
<Tedd> Amaranth: Crossover office?
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root  40960 2005-11-05 21:41 movies
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root 557056 2005-12-08 21:33 music
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root   8192 2005-12-10 00:34 pics
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root      0 2005-06-26 19:53 RECYCLER
<Tedd> windowmaker: Use pastebin!
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root   4096 2005-06-28 08:52 System Volume Information
<windowmaker> dr-x------  1 root root      0 2005-11-30 20:16 temp
* windowmaker was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Tedd> Amaranth: THANK YOU.
<linux_n00b_e> What was that?
<vegos> does anyone know where i can get ndiswrapper*amd64.deb
<fr500> coz: http://beep-media-player.org/index.php/Aeon
<coz> whoa dude maybe he didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fr500> coz but it-s a pita to compile
<Amaranth> he can rejoin
<coz> great fr500 let me look
<Tedd> Maybe he should have read the topic. Jeez.
<optish> intersting...i'll have to check them out....and will check out aeon as well when i put on ubuntu on the laptop tomorrow or sunday
<phiz__> does anyone know how to fix this: http://phiz.be/doh.jpg
<shaggydoo> coz, doesn't matter. he'll rejoin and learn to pastebin from now on
<optish> fr500, i would like the aeon package
<Quequeg> I just wanted him to report the RWX permissions of the mount directory.
<optish> :)
<thundr> It is in the topic, though sometimes I miss stuff there too
<linuxboy> thundr: yeah, its very long
<fr500> optish: the problem is not the package, is the libvisula plugin, it's ver messy to get together, and without it it looses all the fun factor
<vegos> does anyone know where i can get ndiswrapper*amd64.deb
<koharski> no idea
<koharski> sorry ;)
<fr500> optish: if you see the screenshot, that effect on the title is the visualizer
<Tedd> Anyway, Amaranth: Crossover Office?
<koharski> o_0
<koharski> thats awesome
<fr500> vegos: try #ndiswrapper
<fr500> koharski: what?
<Amaranth> Tedd: it's a version of WINE that is more or less guaranteed to work with certain apps
<koharski> fr500 optish: if you see the screenshot, that effect on the title is the visualizer
<Amaranth> Tedd: But it costs money
<koharski> thats what was awesome
<shaggydoo> speaking of which, Amaranth, have you tried Crossover Office? I've been thinking of getting it
<Tedd> Bastards.
<Plazma> shaggydoo, i hear its pretty neat
<koharski> Cxoffice is decent
<fr500> koharski: oh the screenshot i guess
<koharski> wirth the money
<dabaR> Tedd: costing money is not bastards.
<shaggydoo> is it any faster than using wine?
<coz> so how did you install this jr500???
<Amaranth> shaggydoo: it's the same speed
<shaggydoo> but more compatibility, I see.
<optish> http://futurepast.free.fr/aeon1.jpg <-- is that what you are referring to....if so i thought when i saw it first...it was just some static graphic
<Tedd> dabaR: Yeah, I know. I speak prematurely sometimes. And by sometimes, I mean damn near always.
<shaggydoo> I think I've had enough of gimp
<koharski> anyway, how do I format a partition I just made with cfdisk?
<Tedd> Shaggydoo: Thank you.
<fr500> optish: but it's not static :p
<koharski> right now  it's just plain old "linux"
<shaggydoo> Tedd, for what?
<mmiikkee12> it didn't work...
<koharski> I want EXT2
<Tedd> I hate The GImp.
<dabaR> Tedd: but maybe they are bastards.
<coz> fr500 dudue!
<DRAGON_Ultra> gimp is cool
<coz> dude
<Plazma> Tedd, it takes a while getting used to, ever use gimpshop?
<mmiikkee12> koharski: linux in cfdisk=ext2
<Tedd> dabaR: Quite possible.
<coz> how did you install this aeon?
<shaggydoo> Tedd, haha, yeah. it's good, but if you use photoshop extensively, it's a painful transition
<Tedd> Plazma: Nope.
<optish> dang...that would look really nice on the 17" 1920x1200 laptop screen :)
<koharski> thanks
<Plazma> Tedd, it is a form of gimp that looks alot like photoshop.. its pretty neat
<Tedd> Shaggydoo: I've used Photoshop for longer than I should have.
<carlkof> hi
<fr500> coz i compiled
<carlkof> somebody speak spanish
<optish> instead of that lame looking foobar2000 eq i'm used....
<Plazma> carlkof, tu madre es puta
<carlkof> i need help about XFCE
<shaggydoo> Tedd, I know what you mean, I use PS on a daily basis, and CS2 is far beyond GIMP
<Plazma> carlkof, jk
<Tedd> CS2 can kiss my ass, quite politely.
<optish> you know boring red led bars in foorbar2000
<mmiikkee12> ok, anyone know why i can't get over 60hz refresh rate?
<thundr> Plazma, humanity to others!
<thundr> :)
<mmiikkee12> (unless i use 800x600)
<Plazma> thundr, hehe yea i apologized though..
<shaggydoo> CS2 was annoying at first because of how much more of a memory hog it became, but it grows on you, stuff like how layers are handled
<mmiikkee12> (which looks horrible)
<fr500> coz: pretty awful to do if you ask me, wait for netx release, he is gonna embed the visualizer in the player code
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thundr> thanks, dabaR, you're very helpful.
<mmiikkee12> whoa, funky :)
<Plazma> yo es muy cansdo.. y nessicto muchas cervas y pan
<carlkof> thanks
<mmiikkee12> do cat /dev/input/mice > /dev/dsp
<mmiikkee12> :)
<Plazma> cevesas**
<coz> ok fr500 will do
<mmiikkee12> and start moving the mouse around
<mmiikkee12> :P
<koharski> is there a quick way to remove EVERYTHING from ubuntu except for my home directories and the base (server) system?
<dabaR> thundr: reall?
<Tedd> Plazma: Where would I get this gimpshop?
<Plazma> koharski, define everything
<Plazma> Tedd, hold on a sec
<mmiikkee12> koharski: backup and reinstall?
<bob_4_a_day> mmiikkee12 od
<koharski> bah
<Plazma> Tedd, it takes some time and knowledge on building stuff from source, but its worth it
<Tedd> Oh, christ.
<shaggydoo> mmiikkee12, if you reconfigure xorg, you can manually select the refresh rate when it asks for monitor info
* mmiikkee12 did a net install - didn't take much more than an hour
<mmiikkee12> and i did
<mmiikkee12> i selected medium config
<coz> OK does anyone know about cinelerra?
<Tedd> mmiikkee12: Of Gimpshop?
<Plazma> Tedd, http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241
<mmiikkee12> no, x
<coz> gimpshop sucks
* Murrlin ponders the nature of 'root windows'
<koharski> well, I need help with this damn partition then. so it's a 7 gig linux partition in cfdisk
<Cornellius> To Xfree86 or to Xorg ?
<koharski> where do I go from here to make it EXT2?
<mmiikkee12> xorg
<bob_4_a_day> mmiikkee12  od /dev/input/mice      much better than redirrecting to sound
<Plazma> coz, it's no photoshop, but i think its pretty nice
<koharski> or EXT3
<Cornellius> I always used Xfree
<coz> I tried it on windows but I have photoshopcs on that
<mmiikkee12> also, catting a kernel into /dev/dsp sounds kind of like a dialup modem
<coz>  i havn't tried it on bubntu
<mmiikkee12> :P
<Murrlin> I'm not sure about how to see the root window. do I need to remove the wallpaper?
<mmiikkee12> anyway
<thundr> Plazma, it really should be made into a package, if it's as good as you say it is.  Most people interested in photoshop would have a hard time getting used to GIMP, though it would be a little easier for mac users.
<Plazma> coz, its great on ubuntu
<qt2> errm what are centrino's considered? pentium 3? pentium 4?
<coz> is it in sysaptic or not
<coz> synaptic
<Tedd> Hmmmmmm.
<regeya> iirc the 'root window'  concept is present even in windows
<Hydroksyde> hello
<coz> damn fingers
<Plazma> thundr, i think it is in a .deb package.. i dont recall its been a while
<Plazma> thundr, they could learn to build from source.. great learning expierence
<thundr> pete__,  if you're using breezy, check out the "Add applications" tool
<shaggydoo> coz, did you try to install it with alien?
<regeya> gimpshop...I think there's a .dmg but not sure about a .deb
<Tedd> Amaranth: I might be able to get a version of 4.1 of Crossover OFfice.
<Murrlin> I can't seem to see xglobe or xfishtank for some reason
<Tedd> Would that suffice for my needs?
<coz> no I haven't even downloaded it how do I do that?
<Murrlin> xdesktopwaves I can see
<shaggydoo> coz, sudo apt-get install alien
<Amaranth> Tedd: Yeah.
<thundr> Plazma, yes, perhaps, but that's not something you'd want your new user who's just using ubuntu for the first time to do.
<coz> ok
<Tedd> Thanks.
<coz> ?
<shaggydoo> coz, use alien on the RPM package, it'll make a DEB file, use dpkg -i on the new deb file
<nrage> :S I swear I'm using  for Windows 2003/XP 64-BIT - standard  	
<nrage>  2.51.8
<mmiikkee12> so why can't i get a decent refresh rate?
<Plazma> thundr, indeed so, i agree with that.. i just had a passion for learning linux and moving away from winderz.. and been using linux distros for 4 years.. ive broke many of them by toying.. but i know my share
<nrage>  on xp 32bit
<nrage> :S
<nrage> its working fine though
<coz> what are the entries to make it a deb file?
<Cornellius> <coz>  i havn't tried it on bubntu
<Hydroksyde> hello... I have an important ubuntu question
<Cornellius> A new distro ? :P
<nrage> woopz wrong irc chan
<coz> oh ok
<Hydroksyde> Can my cat use ubuntu? will it require a human emulator?
<optish> fr500, hey seriously can you send the aeon package or provide a download link for it?
<coz> I look for a deb file on debian maybe they have one already made
<Plazma> lmao
<coz> hold on
<fr500> optish: but the visual wont work in ubuntu, it will be a static image unless i can get the visualizar to work
<koharski> well, reinstall time
<mmiikkee12> i did medium config, selected 1024x768 @75Hz but it only lets me go up to 60
<Cornellius> Can Alien really install RPMs on Ubuntu ??
<koharski> thanks for the help
<thundr> mmiikkee12, the way I had to get my refresh rate up was to comment out the horiz refresh and vert refresh lines in the xorg.conf file
<koharski> later ;)
<Cornellius> I have it installed, but never really tried it
<Plazma> my exp with gimp for windows was bad.. it was really buggy back when i tried it.. over a year and  ahalf ago
<Cornellius> It's not Gimp on win
<shaggydoo> Cornellius, yep, it works well
<Cornellius> it just windoes
<fr500> optish: it worked on suse for me, i'm still working on it
<mmiikkee12> thundr: i'd rather not edit that :S
* mmiikkee12 ponders
<Cornellius> thats the problem
<shaggydoo> Cornellius, not exactly an installer, more like a converter
<thundr> mmiikkee12, that's what works for me, there's probably another way, it's really not that hard - make a backup file
<Cornellius> shaggydoo: thanks
<mmiikkee12> i had this same problem last time i tried ubuntu
<optish> fr500, i thought the visual plugin worked....sorry didnt read your previous messages properly....yea i'll wait it out if the visual aint working yet
<mmiikkee12> how did i fix it?
<Cornellius> shaggydoo: ha, well, when I fell lazy. I usually compile but heh
* mmiikkee12 deals with it for a while... time for supertux
<shaggydoo> Cornellius, when you're lazy you compile?!
<optish> fr500, who knows maybe you'll have it working when i'm done setting up the laptop this weekend and i'll find you in here
<thundr> If anyone else has a solution I'd like to hear it since mine is a little rough for everyone.
<fr500> optish: breezy has been thougher on me that hoary or warty
<Cornellius> shaggydoo: no, when I feel lazy I want a quick install
<mmiikkee12> there aren't any refresh rate lines in the x config file
<Cornellius> shaggydoo: like DEBs or RPMs
<nandemonai> hi people
<fr500> optish: i'm not done myself yet
<shaggydoo> Cornellius, oh, hah, I was scared of you for a second :P
<Cornellius> shaggydoo: lol !
<thundr> mmiikkee12, let me look at mine, just a second.
<optish> fr500, heh...well i'll be idling here while i can during the setup....
<nandemonai> I have a problem with the ati drivers in breezy.. I know they come included but whn I use fglrxinfo it states its using mesa and no hardware acceleration.. any idea how I fix this?
<bob_4_a_day> is there a good hearing test program ?
<whyameye> on certain websites and programs, I cannot see the text. It's like the characters are there, but they are printed in the wrong color or something. I can select them, but I can't see them. Am I missing a font or something?
<shaggydoo> alright, there seems to be a different crowd now, going to try my question again. has anyone ever installed/compiled or got DRI on MACH64, SAVAGE or SIS video cards?
<XiCillin> no
<shaggydoo> damn you to hell!
<optish> i like debs and rpms because yea i'm lazy too and half of the time i dont understand all the compile options...someone has them worked out for me and i appreciate that.... :)
<dabaR> chill
<shaggydoo> optish, that's for sure.
* Plazma hates rpms
<Plazma> rpms are the devil
<nandemonai> ideas anyone?
<shaggydoo> nandemonai, card?
<bob_4_a_day> anyone know ?
<Cornellius> compiling is not hard
<regeya> the thing I don't understand on the buzz about gimpshop...well, I guess I've worked with both programs long enough that I don't care, and I've gone through several versions of photoshop and they were all different...I had a point but I lost it...
<Cornellius> its when you get an error
<nandemonai> shaggydoo, radeon 9600xt
<Plazma> Cornellius, oh yea its a piece of cake once you do it a few times
<optish> i didnt have too much issues with RPMs back when i ran redhat...but with debs i havent had hardly any issues
<Cornellius> either youre missing a package
<Cornellius> or you're like : WTF ??
<nandemonai> I have all the fglrx stuff installed
<shaggydoo> nandemonai, did you try the ATI fglrx how-to?
<windowmaker> Quequeg: http://pastebin.com/458101
<Plazma> optish, i have NO issues with debs unless its absolute bleeding edge that the dependency isnt in the repository, rpms i had 95 percent trouble with dependencyies
<Cornellius> Plazma: I was confused at first, then I got used to it
<regeya> oh yeah...gimpshop vs gimp...they're both gimp, and if you're using it b/c you have trouble adjusting to gimp vs photoshop, well, I pity you on the next major photoshop release. ;-)
<MrBlowtatoes> after apt-get installs a paxckage, does it delete the package it installed from?
<nandemonai> shaggydoo, the only one I found on the forum was for reinstalliing newer ati drivers
<shaggydoo> nandemonai, sec.
<nandemonai> all I wanna do is enable opengl hardware acc
<Cornellius> A Radeon user ?
<nandemonai> yup
<Cornellius> mmm
<Cornellius> Always had Nvidia
<bob_4_a_day> anyone know of a program for generating select tones in select speekers for set durations ???
<nandemonai> fglrxinfo says this
<Cornellius> heard that Linux doesn't like Radeons
<nandemonai> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<nandemonai> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<nandemonai> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nandemonai> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nandemonai> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<nandemonai> it worked previously
<optish> MrBlowtatoes, no but if you run "apt-get clean" it'll clear the downloaded package
<Cornellius> I Might be wrong
<DRAGON_Ultra> ATI works good for me
<shaggydoo> nandemonai, this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 ?
<nandemonai> reinstalled ubuntu and bam no hardware acc
<bob_4_a_day> MrBlowtatoes yes if it didn't /var/apt/<blah> would get pretty full
<gratuit> MrBlowtatoes: I think ubuntus default config dletes packages every so often, but if not, it'll be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<nandemonai> shaggydoo, I'll give it a go
<shaggydoo> Cornellius, linux doesn't like ATI in general, and vise-versa
<Cornellius> nandemonai:sucks, no emulators
<shaggydoo> vice*
* Cornellius hugs Zsnes :)
<Tedd> Goddamnit.
<thundr> mmiikkee12, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" - it was in between Section "Device" and Section "Screen"
<tritium> nandemonai, don't paste
<MrBlowtatoes> so i can safly delete everhyitng in  archives/?
<nandemonai> sry
<windowmaker> can somebody please help me get my NTFS partition readable?
<mmiikkee12> hold on a sec
<bob_4_a_day> gratuit ty   i left the /cache/ out of that.  good call.
<mmiikkee12> http://pastebin.com/458103
<nandemonai> is it really ness to recompile the kernel and all that tho? seems silly if the driver is there just not being used by thge looks.. I did run through fglrxconfig to no avail
<gratuit> MrBlowtatoes: run apt-get clean, and it will delete the .debs
<mmiikkee12> that's my xorg.conf
<shaggydoo> nandemonai, you don't have to recompile the kernel if you see that post
<overrider> can someone give me a tip on how to get my bluetooth keyboard working with my bluetooth dongle in my computer? is there a tool or something which allows me to setup/configure my devices?
<tritium> !tell nandemonai about ati
<Kindred> hey, if I install ubuntu on the same drive as my xp install, is it then possible to delete that xp partition later on and have the space merge with the ubuntu one.. or would I need to delete both and reinstall ubuntu again?
<mojo> ever see something in your Firestarter active connections on port 54321 for "Back orifice 2k" before?
<vbgunz> tritium: they killed ubotu I think...
<nandemonai> ok thanx I see will try
<windowmaker> can somebody please help me get my NTFS partition readable?
<mojo> I have a roomie with a win2k pc and I wonder if he's been infested\
<tritium> vbgunz, hmm...
<optish> oh yea...that reminds i was thinking about purchasing logitech mx5000 wondering if that would work (hopefully with all the features) with the internal bluetooth on my laptop
<thundr> mmiikkee12, found it -
<Cornellius> Kindred: yes, but I wouldn't suggest to install Linux on the same HD as windows
<mmiikkee12> thundr: ?
<thundr> mmiikkee12, line 72-73
<thundr> mmiikkee12, under Section "Monitor"
<mmiikkee12> ok, what should i change it to?
<optish> windowmaker, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2514926
<Kindred> Cornellius.. okay, different partition though right..
<thundr> mmiikkee12, just delete them or comment them out
* mmiikkee12 realizes his monitor is badly off-center
<tritium> Cornellius, it's fine to do, and done all the time
* mmiikkee12 starts whirling a little knob around
<mmiikkee12> thundr: wouldn't that break something?
<thundr> It doesn't with mine.  if you're monitor's built within the last 7 years you should be fine.
* mmiikkee12 googles
* mmiikkee12 doesn't know how old his monitor is
<tritium> mmiikkee12, please...
<mmiikkee12> seriously
<mmiikkee12> this computer shipped with windows me
<bob_4_a_day> Cornellius we would all sujest installing linux on the same hd as windows,   heh or even replacing win altogather :)
<shaggydoo> mmiikkee12, only 5 years old
<mmiikkee12> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534 - sounds remarkably like my problem
<windowmaker> optish: not working >=(
<thundr> mmiikkee12, I'm just telling you what worked for me. If someone has a less crazy workaround, let me know.
<mmiikkee12> yeah... i'll keep searching
<mmiikkee12> that sounds dangerous :(
<windowmaker> optish: when i go into my mountpoint, it says "the folder contents cannot be displayed: you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of <mountpoint>"
<driscoll> exit
<thundr> mmiikkee12, if your monitor was shipped with your computer which was shipped back in 2000 or so, it should be fine.  I've tried it with a monitor that was made back in 95 and had no problems.
<optish> windowmaker, can you view the contents via sudo to make sure?
<windowmaker> optish: yes, it works in sudo
<fr500> who would be intersted in trying a pptp vpn client configuration tool written in mono?
<thundr> mmiikkee12, and if your screen does start to flicker when you restart X, then all you have to do is throw the lines back in the file or uncomment them and you're back to where you started.
<optish> windowmaker, hmm...what's your fstab entry look like
<windowmaker> optish: http://pastebin.com/458106
<overrider> i cant find gnome-bluetooth in my package manager, only kde-bluetooth. does this mean it is recommended to use kde-bluetooth?
<tritium> !info gnome-bluetooth
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> gnome-bluetooth: (GNOME Bluetooth tools.), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.6.0+cvs2005.09.09-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 242 kB, Installed size: 856 kB
<tritium> no, overrider.  It means you need to enable universe
<giloth> hello everyone
<thundr> hi giloth
<Cornellius> overrider: using Synaptic ?
<Cornellius> tritium: oh lol, trus
<overrider> Cornellius, yes
<Cornellius> *true
<overrider> im tryign to get my bluetooth keyboard to work
<giloth> synaptic sounds like it's from the movie Antitrust, anyone ever see that movie?
<giloth> what ever happened to good ol' PS/2 overrider :)
<nicholaspaul> hi
<giloth> hi nicholaspaul
<thundr> I remember Antitrust, giloth
<giloth> yeah, ryan phillips i believe was the main guy in it
<giloth> good movie and great symbolism on how microsoft works lol
<thundr> It beat out "Hackers" in terms of reailsm.
<overrider> giloth, yeah
<giloth> hah hackers.. i saw that a couple days ago
<nicholaspaul> I thot "The Wall' was about how microsoft works..
<giloth> lol - i doubt pink floyd had them in mind when they were making that
<nicholaspaul> mmm  maybe not.
<mojo> hmm never seen either.  weird, too cuz the hackers 'soundtrack' came to my collection somewhere along the line...
<windowmaker> optish: have you analyzed it yet?
<tritium> MS was not around yet at that time
<bob_4_a_day> nicholaspaul no, the wall was about how george bush works
<nicholaspaul> I still love Hackers tho! The scene where they are punching huge buttons with the massive screen was awesome!
<thundr> mojo, the soundtrack was great with the movie.
<tritium> politics are off-topic, folks...
<mojo> "gotta get yourself connected, writing's on the wall, cuz if your mind's neglected, stumble you might fall...  do do do" :)
<nicholaspaul> bob_4_a_day, hehe yea no kidding
<ClayG> how can I get my computers to stop changin private ip's ?I made entries in the my /etc/hosts file adding ip addies and the corresponding hosts but this doesn't seem to stop them from changing.
<nicholaspaul> ClayG you can use static IP's
<ClayG> How?
<overrider> ClayG, you must be using dhcp?
<giloth> hackers was a decent watch, but clearly the people who wrote the script were retarded
<mojo> thundr: yeah now i have to get that movie.  always meant to see Hackers.  So what is Antitrust about, Microsoft?
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, in the Networking applet - change DHCP to Static
<ClayG> I have a cable modem and a moto wireless router
<ClayG> on my router or on my machine?
<giloth> mojo: in a sense of speaking, yes
<nicholaspaul> ClayG,  on your machine.
<overrider> ClayG, well, your router is prolly funcitoning as a dhcp server, you can turn that off iff you like. then on your machines assign individual ip adresses
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, your router gets one IP from the ISP . You can leave that end alone.
<nicholaspaul> yup overrider
<thundr> mojo, it's a thinly vailed anti-microsoft/giant technology monopoly corporation/pro little guy movie
<MrFarts> does anyone know of a good network health monitor ?
<mojo> giloth: aye.. so not directly but that is the model for some part of the movie, huh?  well sounds interesting anyway.  I am anti-trust feeling myself.
<giloth> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218817/
<MrFarts> i'd like to keep track of somple simple health info for a small network
<ClayG> I am in the network tools is this the applet you are talking about>?
<nicholaspaul> ClayG,  i have my network set up with static ips
<nicholaspaul> thats it ClayG
<ClayG> that's how io want mine
<nicholaspaul> ClayG,  what desktop are you using, Gnome?
<ClayG> yes
<giloth> Trivia: When Milo is seen accepting awards, he is accepting them from Scott McNealy of Sun Microsystems and from Miguel de Icaza, creator of GNOME and CTO of Ximian (formerly Helix Code.) (more)
<ClayG> i dont see is
<giloth> lol i didn't know that
<ClayG> I'm in the app
<grigora> can I listen to RealAudio stuff via XMMS?
<rev> can anyone tell me why i can't get "administrator mode" to work?
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, System> Admin > Networking
<Madpilot> rev: admin mode of what?
<MrFarts> anyone ?
<ClayG> thanks i was in the wrong one
<MrFarts> rev, what is "administrator mode" ?
<rev> like when trying to config some thing
<tritium> rev, you need to explain what you mean
<nicholaspaul> ClayG,   okee, then click the interface (you prob only have one) click properties
<rev> hold on
<ClayG> i found it
<ClayG> very cool
<overrider> rev, doesnt it ask you for a password?
<Madpilot> rev: do you mean when you use sudo? (don't leave us guessing here, please!)
* bob_4_a_day never heard of administrator mode
<nicholaspaul> ClayG then click on DHCP , change to Static, and enter an IP - something like 192.168.0.110
<rev> it askes or pw and pauses for a bit then back to the same
<ClayG> 110?
<ClayG> it's .2 now!
<nicholaspaul> or anything.
<ClayG> I can make it anything huh
<ClayG> cool
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, yup!
<thundr> reminds me of the kde preferences tool.
<rev> like system, settings, users
<Madpilot> rev: try your own user pw?
<nicholaspaul> subnet is prob. 255.255.255.0
<DRAGON_Ultra> yuck on kde
<rev> i do
<grigora> what do I need to listen to RealAudio broadcasts?
<nicholaspaul> ClayG,  then Gateway is the ip of your router. Mine is 192.168.0.1
<MrFarts> rev, normally that's done with the 'root' user; ubuntu uses "sudo" for these functions
<thundr> grigora, Real Audio player will work
<mr-russ> where do I find a terminal on the ubuntu 5.10 live cd?
<Madpilot> rev: have you created a root account?
<ClayG> mine is 10.1
<MrFarts> rev, i think this is all well-explained in the documentation
<rev> will a kde indow let me sudo?
<bob_4_a_day> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Madpilot> mr-russ: Applications menu - Accessories - Terminal
<MrFarts> Madpilot, he doesn't  need to "create" a root account
<nicholaspaul> ClayG,  oh ok. You can always ping to see if it worked
<ClayG> and nodes 2-5 are my other machines
<rev> how i make root acount?
<Madpilot> MrFarts: I know, but if he has, it might screw things up
<fr500> optish: YES!!!!! AEON WORKS NOW! with some little flickr but it's working
<mojo> WHEW: Found my own answer.  Saw a "Back Orifice" connection in Firestarter and started to freak that my roomie's computer was b0rked (he's win2k).  Apparently it's a false alarm: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77544.html
<Madpilot> rev: you don't need one
<thundr> rev,  you don't need to
<tritium> rev, I suggest you use sudo instead
<nicholaspaul> rev you already have one, but dont use it!! :)
<mr-russ> Madpilot: Thanks heaps.
<ClayG> it does it automatically?
<z3r0_d> ... in what package would I find the C library headers?
<ClayG> no reboot
<ClayG> ?
<nicholaspaul> Good advice tritium
<rev> i need it for gui things
<tritium> ;)
<Madpilot> rev: all the GUI tools in Ubuntu should work with sudo & your regular acct pw
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, does what automatically? the IPs?
<ClayG> no
<MrFarts> can someone please recommend a decent network monitoring tool ?: )
<rev> they should but don't
<ClayG> I mean after setting this if i goto console and ifconfig
<rev> only package manager dose
<ClayG> will i see the new ip's take effect or do i need to restart?
<bshumate> MrFarts : ntop, nagios, opennms
<MrFarts> rev, i think you are smoking the good stuff
<thundr> MrFarts, what kind of tool?
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, oh, its immediate.
<bshumate> MrFarts: depending on the level of monitoring you need to do
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, i set up mine like that so i know who i'm ssh'ing to!!
<windowmaker> hey, can anybody here help me mount my NTFS partition properley, none of the FAQs are helping
<bob_4_a_day> rev if you have linux you have 'root'   if you want to set the root password you can 'sudo passwd root '   or if you just want to use a root shell 'sudo bash ' or 'sudo - '
<rev> i clik on admin mode. it asks for w. i type it in. big pause. no go
<ClayG> im thinking the same
<ClayG> this machine is a p4 2.4
<ClayG> I'm thining about making is .24
<rev> thanks bob/. i try that
<MrFarts> thundr, web-based for seeing what services are running mainly
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, fancy shmancy;) this one is P3, 700 lol
<mr-russ> rev: are you in the admin group?
<thundr> rev, or the sudoers group
<nicholaspaul> ClayG,  i see. I just use 100.101.102.103.104//
<ClayG> dont feel bad the other machines are 400-500mhz
<nicholaspaul> oh lol!! :)
<Madpilot> rev: did you do a regular install, or an expert install?
<nicholaspaul> i have one of those too
<ClayG> what?
<shivy> hya
<shivy> good morning
<shivy> :)
<thundr> MrFarts, etherape possibly?
<ClayG> oih never mind
<grigora> thundr: is it in any of the repositories?>
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, oh my IP's - 192.168.0.100. 101. 102 etc
<MrFarts> thundr, i'll check it out ..
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> ok
<nicholaspaul> :-)
<MrFarts> thanks for the suggestions
<mojo> windowsrefund: okay i was looking for you but got distracted :)  there is a way but it is not considered "safe" yet so far as I know.  The ntfs drivers (in kernel?) only support read-only...  there is somethign out there...
<thundr> grigora, is what?
<rev> i did regular install
<ClayG> gateway address , where can i find that
<ClayG> ifconfig doesn't seem to list that, is that just .1
<ClayG> ?
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, that should be the ip of your router.
<overrider> ClayG, man route
<MrFarts> theblue, etherape sounds a bit scary though :)
<ClayG> ok cool
<mojo> windowsrefund: sry that was for windowmaker but he left, doh!
<MrFarts> thundr, , etherape sounds a bit scary though :)
<overrider> i didnt like ehterape
<tritium> rev, the first user you created has sudo priveleges, along with any user that you add to the admin group
<rev> uid is 1000 if that meens anything
<mojo> Ether Ape or EtherrrrRape?  stress it however is friendlier man
<mojo> lol
<rev> i did sudo passwd root but no fix
<bshumate> MrFarts: EtherApe is not web based, darkstat, and ntop are, however
<tritium> rev, you don't need to enable the root account
<rev> ok
<rev> then what?
<thundr> See, MrFarts , I don't know what I'm talking about.
<giloth> is it possible to use kopote under gnome?
<rev> i installed with a kubuntu d btw
<bob_4_a_day> give your account root privledges
<nicholaspaul> ClayG, you good with your static ips?
<rev> cd*
<tritium> bob_4_a_day, uid 1000 should already have sudo priveleges
<thundr> giloth, you can run most kde apps under gnome, you just need the kde librareis (which will usually be dependancies when you install the app), afaik
<nicholaspaul> giloth, oh yes.
<tritium> rev, type "id" at the command line, and verify that your user is in the admin group please
<rev> i can't give it privlage unless it recognises me as root master
<rev> ok
<rev> hold
<rev> uid=1000(rev) gid=1000(rev) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(rev)
<giloth> thundr & nicholaspaul: thanks :)
<nicholaspaul> anytime mate!
<MrFarts> bshumate, i
* nicholaspaul has to sleep. Nite!
<thundr> no problem, giloth
<MrFarts> bshumate, i'm looking at nagios right now, but there sseem to be no screenshots on the webpage :(
<bob_4_a_day> tritium i suspected 1000 was default for ub but, my comment was a dirision of the 'sudo is better than login root' fallicy
<thundr> I also have to sleep. Good night everyone.
<mmiikkee12> why can't i install supertux?!?
<giloth> night thundr
<tritium> bob_4_a_day, I wouldn't call that a fallacy
<bshumate> MrFarts: nagios is pretty heavy duty, unless you have five or ten machines or more...check out darkstat
<thundr> mmiikkee12, any luck on the refresh rate?
<maik_> someone  script for !find ?
<mojo> rev: sudo is a command-line command, should work same in a kde-desktop terminal as in a gnome-desktop terminal or one of your virtual terminals (ctrl-alt-F1 thru ctrl-alt-f6 methinks, ctrl-alt-F7 being the virtual terminal that is running Xwindows)
<bob_4_a_day> i know you wouldn't
<mmiikkee12> yep
<cold> hmm what proccess name does the esmpt on ubuntu run under?
<mmiikkee12> had to use 16bpp
<rev> sudo works fine
<giloth> in the repos, where is kopote? :
<mojo> rev: sry k
<MrFarts> wtf is supertux ? :)
<tritium> !tell bob_4_a_day about sudo
<mmiikkee12> couldn't find package supertux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<overrider> !tell overrider about sudo
<bob_4_a_day> !tell tritium about root
<rev> !tell rev about sudo
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<mmiikkee12> !tell MrFarts about supertux
<rev> a bot. :)
<mmiikkee12> oh please.
<Tedd> !tell Tedd about supertux
<mojo> ha ha ha lots of !tell-ing
<Madpilot> !info supertux
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> supertux: (Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.1.2-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 234 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<mmiikkee12> !tell ubotu about ubotu
<thundr> mmiikkee12, that's strange, you shouldn't have to do that, but you probably won't notice a difference between 16 and 24 anyway.  In any case.  good night, mmiikkee12
<tritium> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<Tedd> mmiikkee12: you have collapsed the rational universe
<mmiikkee12> <ubotu> Isn't that a bit silly?
<rev> no one has a clue as to my prob?
<Madpilot> mmiikkee12: you probably don't have Universe repo enabled
<z3r0_d> libc6-dev... cool
<mmiikkee12> i just uncommented it
<rev> i get ot gui root controll
<maik_> some body   speak spanish ?
<MrFarts> mmiikkee12, apt-get update
<thundr> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mmiikkee12> did that too
<rev> i cant config anything under gui
<mojo> mmiikkee12: hmm if you have ubotu tell iself about itself, does it?  hmm...  does it cause a loop having it tell itself, and it replying to it's own answer?  that would be funny (for a second - the not)...
<xspades> rev: tryed gksudo program?
* mmiikkee12 watches ubotu kick itself
<rev> gksudo?
<rev> never heard of
<xspades> yea, its the graphical sudo iirc
<rev> rev@box1:~$ gksudo
<rev> bash: gksudo: command not found
<rev> rev@box1:~$
<tritium> bob_4_a_day, I don't need to be reminded, thanks ;)
<mmiikkee12> mojo: no, it pmed me saying Isn't that a bit silly?
<tritium> rev, please don't paste
<rev> sorry
<bob_4_a_day> me niether
<mojo> mmiikkee12: lol so it is smart enough not to be gamed like that.  cool.
<rev> let me try aptget
<Madpilot> rev: try "man gksudo"
<tritium> rev, you don't have a complete install.
<rev> rev@box1:~$ gksudo
<rev> bash: gksudo: command not found
<rev> rev@box1:~$
<rev> oiops
<tritium> grr
<rev> it said no man for it
<Madpilot> rev: then there's something missing, like tritium said...
<rev> no manual entry
<rev> hmm
<tritium> rev, if you don't have gksudo, you don't have the gksu package, so you can't have the ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<rev> what i need then?
<mojo> rev: at command line "sudo apt-get install gksudo" I guess
<tritium> rev, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bob_4_a_day> does kubuntu use gksudo by default ?
<rev> i was a moment from doing that mojo
<tritium> rev, are you using kde, or gnome?
<rev> kde
<rev> kubuntu istall
<Hobbsee> bob_4_a_day: it uses kdesu
<tritium> well, no wonder
<mojo> rev: methinks the gk in gksudo is for GTK, perhaps, gnome-centric?  Maybe there is an alternate for kde/qt... hmm...
<Hobbsee> mojo: kdesu
<bob_4_a_day> rev  kdesu
<mmiikkee12> wow. that was interesting.
<rev> ok
<mmiikkee12> i said !tell ubotu about ubotu in #debian-bots and got a sudden flood of pms from bots :P
<mojo> Hobbsee: cool, good to know for Kubuntu folks (I'm a gnomer at the moment)
<rev> umm. looking at e:
<rev> hmm
<Hobbsee> mojo: definetly
<mojo> Hobbsee: so rev can use it in place of gksudo
<Hobbsee> yes
<rev> E: Couldn't find package kdesu
<bob_4_a_day> mojo more like will have to use it rather than gksudo from kde apps
<tritium> rev, it's a command you need to use
<MrFarts> the nagios webpage is retarded
<MrFarts> "you can't use nagios without plugins"
<mojo> bob_4_a_day: okay.  I have not futzed with KDE mutch.
<MrFarts> so you go checkout what plugins they have and it's a mystery tarball
<mojo> ^much
<rev> package list done dependancy tree done but E: Couldn't find package kdesu
<Hobbsee> it should give:
<Hobbsee> kdesu: No command specified.
<Hobbsee> kdesu: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<Hobbsee> when you type in kdesu
<MrFarts> rev, you appear to be smopking the good stuff
<Hobbsee> if it's installed properly
<rev> i apear to be f'ed by kubuntu
<tritium> rev, did you try using the command?
<vliglow> hola
<mojo> MrFarts: what are you smoPking? lol
<rev> wich one?
<tritium> rev, kdesu
<rev> yes
<mmiikkee12> new quote of the day :)
<tritium> !tell vliglow about es
<mmiikkee12> mmiikkee12 !kick ubotu
<mmiikkee12> * dpkg kicks ubotu in the crotch.
<mmiikkee12> ubotu mmiikkee12: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ubotu> okay, mmiikkee12
<vliglow> ayuda
<MrFarts> rev, actually you appear to be a bit ignorant of how to get around unix
<bshumate> MrFarts: it actually ships with several plugins, but as the "retarded" page says, you don't need them
<mmiikkee12> ops
<mmiikkee12> oops
<crash_king> hello all
<vliglow> hola
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rev> mrfarts. why i'm here
<MrFarts> bshumate, the install file says that it won't work without plugins, which are not included in the base distro
<mojo> MrFarts: but isn't that what we are here for, to help eachother?
<MrFarts> mojo, yeah, but this is all wrong :)
<MrFarts> rev, you need to get familiar with how to navigate unix first
<tritium> MrFarts, we help anyone here
<rev> i need to find what is missing to replace it
<mojo> MrFarts: I always try to hang out a little to help rather than just jump in for my questions and run.  n00bs need luv 2
<MrFarts> tritium, the guy is just getting more and more confused
<rev> mrfarts^
<tritium> without using words like "retarded"
<MrFarts> rev, all you need is to use "sudo"
<MrFarts> tritium, "retarded" was in reference to NAGIOS documentation
<rev> mrfarts. sudo is fopr when i know all commands and such. for now i need gui to get me buy
<tritium> I know, MrFarts.  Still, it is offensive to those with disabilities
<MrFarts> rev, what are you trying to do exactly ?
<MrFarts> tritium, that statement was retarded :)
<rev> your using ubunu atm?
<tritium> MrFarts, please stop now
<MrFarts> rev, yes i are
<mojo> MrFarts: honestly I am not sure what rev is trying to do, it may be off my history list.  If he wants to run a "root" permitted command from the command-line, then sudo is of course what he needs.
<rev> system,settings, then most anything there
<MrFarts> tritium, ok, i will be more sensitive towards imbeciles
<rev> from menu list
<MrFarts> mojo, that's why i'm asking :)
<xspades> he needs to edit something that needs root that launches in a gui
<tritium> MrFarts, cut it out, dude
<MrFarts> mojo, seems like a whole lot of pain over nothing :)
<MrFarts> rev, if you run any of the ubuntu graphical tools you should be prompted for your own password
<mojo> MrFarts: but if rev needs to set up launchers to start programs from the desktop that need "sudo" like function, then he needs kdesu or gksudo, as appropriate.
<rev> i put in pw it pauses for a bit thewn gose back to restricked mode
<MrFarts> rev, this will, via sudo give you administrator rigjhts will running these tools
<challah> !ubotu nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ilba7r> rev is that for the print manager?
<MrFarts> mojo, has he installed some tools which are not included in the default distribution
<rev> any admin lvl like thing
<rev> be it print user
<MrFarts> mojo, even if he has, he can fire up a terminal and type in "sudo TOOLNAME"
<rev> samba
<ilba7r> there was a bug in kubuntu check in kubuntu channel
<mojo> MrFarts: don't we all?  come on now!
<ilba7r> rev by the way did you install kde or kubuntu
<rev> same server?
<MrFarts> ok, my brain hurts
<rev> kubuntu from kubuntu install cd
<ilba7r> ok i remember some one had a fix for this problem check kubuntu channel and i will search the wiki for you
<rev> i found chanel
<rev> thanks
<Lewix> hi
<Amaranth> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Lewix> I've installed ubunut but I can't go to the xserver
<Lewix> someone told me to do something like
<Amaranth> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> that?
<Lewix> echo fglrx |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Amaranth> ok...
<Lewix> yep
<Amaranth> what error is X giving?
<Lewix> let me finish
<Amaranth> please type a complete thought on one line
<tritium> greetings, Amaranth
* Amaranth waves
<bob_4_a_day> ilba7r if this is a known issue with a known cure lets add a node to ubotu also.
<Amaranth> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks amaranth :)
<Amaranth> it's back! yay!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> Good night
<Amaranth> night
<bob_4_a_day> peace
<Amaranth> gahal: directpc? i feel sorry for your ping times. :/
<Lewix> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx then echo fglrx |sudo tee -a /etc/modeuls then sudo depmod -a; sudo modprobe fglrx thne sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf_backup then sudo sed -i -e `s/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/x11/xorg.conf and sudo GDM
<gahal> hehe, yeah it really sucks
<ilba7r> bob_4_a_day i remember i had the same problem when i had kde but can not remember how to change it know will search the forums. It has to do with som configuration file let me check
<Lewix> I have an ati radeon Xpress 200m
<Lewix> and have some problem with my xserver
<Amaranth> Lewix: And what errors did you get?
<Lewix> nothing
<Syirrus> I downloaded the ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run .  How do I install it?
<Lewix> no error
<Lewix> I mean did I do something wrong ?
<gahal> Amaranth: although im not gonna get anything better out in the middle of nowhere.  even with 700ms+ pings i can still play WoW :)
<Amaranth> Syirrus: Please install the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<Amaranth> Lewix: No error usually means success.
<Syirrus> then what?
<Tedd> Scuse meh: How do I open an .nfo file?
<Amaranth> Lewix: Try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Tedd> And what can I use to run an .sh file?
<Amaranth> !tell Syirrus about ati
<Syirrus> ahh thank you :)
<bob_4_a_day> Tedd .sh is usually shell script
<xspades> open a terminal and sh file.sh
<mojo> Syirrus: umm, the ati fglrx drivers are in the repo's.  but I think you go to the directory of your file and prepend the file name with ./ like "./ati-driver-installer-blahblah.run" and it will run it (if it is set with execute permissions (via chmod command perhaps))
<mojo> Syirrus: from a command line, of course!
<Syirrus> for sure :)
<Lewix> I'm a newbie
<mojo> Syirrus: I also believe that ATI's webiste has the manual install instructions if you poke around there a bit.
<Amaranth> Lewix: did running that command do anything?
<gahal> ok I ran /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh so i can watch some of my dvds... I got an error of "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" I have never seen an error like that... any suggestions?
<Lewix> ok let me restart my laptop again
<Syirrus> thank you Mojo I will take a look on their site again
<Amaranth> gahal: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rev> the solution to my prob was V
<rev>  sudo adept-updater
<mojo> Syirrus: no prob.  But you really should consider installing from the repositories with the APT system (Synaptic)
<bob_4_a_day> k
<gahal> Amaranth: thanks man, that worked
<Syirrus> mojo: what is the package called?
<Tedd> Amaranth: I got Crosssover.
<Amaranth> Tedd: cool
<cafuego> oh, bob2 squared himself?
<Amaranth> Syirrus: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Amaranth> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16 (breezy), Packaged size: 8129 kB, Installed size: 23540 kB
<mojo> Syirrus: Someone said it... xorg-driver-fglrx i think but I have to look...  yeah i think it is it
<Amaranth> wtf is quadra?
<cafuego> Amaranth: A series of m68k macs.
<Lewix> ?
<Amaranth> let's try that again
<Syirrus> mojo: you are correct
<Amaranth> !info alacarte dapper
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> alacarte: (easy menu editing), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 56 kB, Installed size: 472 kB
<Amaranth> ok...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ilba7r> bob_4_a_day ok in kubuntu they say it was fixed in the updates. So all he needed was to update his sys
<cafuego> !version
<ubotu> cafuego: Did you get hit by a windmill?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %quadra!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<irvin> is there a console-based im client other than naim?
<cafuego> irvin: micq
<irvin> that can connect to yahoo?
<Amaranth> irvin: There is a thing to let you use AIM, MSN etc from an irc client like irssi
<mojo> windowmaker: you ever get your ntfs writeable?
<Amaranth> irvin: bitlbee
<windowmaker> can somebody help me change the permissions of my NTFS partition's mount point?
<windowmaker> mojo: nope =(
<Amaranth> windowmaker: ntfs is read-only
<windowmaker> Amarant: i know
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<irvin> cheking out... thanks Amaranth, cafuego
<cafuego> windowmaker: You can ONLY do that by passing the 'umask' mount option.
<windowmaker> Amarant: i only want it viewable
<mojo> windowmaker: you know, the writing on the ntfs driver is considered unstable (methinks) and so is not included in the default driver
<Syirrus> restarting
<windowmaker> mojo: i'm not trying to write to it
<Hatred> hey.. how do i change the cursor color in gedit?
<cafuego> windowmaker: You will want 'umask=000'
<chulogrande> does anybody here write in tex?
<windowmaker> cafuego: i'll try that
<Hatred> its decided that a black cursor on a black background is a good idea :/
<mojo> windowmaker: i guess NT does some "wierd stuff" and mucking with a ntfs filesystem that windows is gonna touch is asking for problems
<windowmaker> cafuego: grr, still not working
<windowmaker> mojo: i told you, i don't want to write to it
<Amaranth> mojo: the ntfs partition format hasn't been completely reverse engineered
<mojo> windowmaker: but there IS some support out there... i just don't remember off hand
<rev> ok guys. sudo adept-updater fixes the kubuntu bug
<mojo> windowmaker: okay, i am sorry!  my bad.
<cafuego> windowmaker: 'umask=000' should have given all files mode 222 (read for all)
<Amaranth> mojo: there is captive nfts, which uses a windows ntfs.dll to do it
<mojo> windowmaker: then pls go on :0
<mojo> :)
<windowmaker> cafuego: let me check
<windowmaker> cafuego: eh.... how DO i check?
<Tedd> Amaranth: this is pretty nifty!
<mojo> Amaranth: clever.  reminds me of ndiswrapper or win32codecs...  stop-gaps, I guess
<Amaranth> Tedd: Yeah, it creates menu entries and everything
<Hatred> ffs.. google search says its not possible to change the cursor color in gedit.. what's with that?
<Amaranth> mojo: in vista USB drivers will have a standard interface like ndis for wireless drivers in xp
<Hatred> my xchat cursor is white.. why can't gedit have a white one too?
<Amaranth> mojo: So expect a tool to use those too. :)
<Nexinarus> hey what is the best bittorrent client (graphical one) ?
<Amaranth> Nexinarus: azureus but it's kind of difficult to setup
<windowmaker> mojo: gah, when i do umount, it says it's not mounted, and when i do mount, it says it's either already mounted or the device is busy
<Amaranth> Nexinarus: otherwise bittorrent 4 (official client) is good
<Hatred> Nexinarus depends.. azureus has the most features, but also takes far more ram than its worth most of the time
<Nexinarus> hmm i tried to install it, complained about not finding java heh
<mojo> Amaranth: Hmm... yeah that is cool.  But still makes me drift to that kernel-binary-interfaces for drivers
<mojo> debate
<gahal> Nexinarus: in my opinion azureus
<Nexinarus> thanks everyone
<Amaranth> mojo: techinically binary drivers that talk directly to the kernel aren't even legal
* mojo prefers not to go the binary route, of course!
<Amaranth> mojo: This is why ati and nvidia have little open source modules that know how to talk to the kernel and their binary blob
<mojo> windowmaker: hmmm... okay, that is new for me
<windowmaker> mojo: >.<
<Tedd> Amaranth: I love you in the most nonhomosexual way right now.
<Amaranth> windowmaker: what drive is the windows partition? (/dev/hd*)
<Tedd> Not meaning I have a problem with gays. Just that I am happy as anything right now.
<gahal> Amaranth: nvidia cannot realese source cause they donot own the code for parts that are in their drivers
<windowmaker> Amaranth, it's a SATA drive, so it's /dev/sda5
<Amaranth> gahal: wasn't debating that
<bob_4_a_day> this is really odd to me.   i have two boxes setting here p133  and  p266  (yes junk hardware) the p133 plays this .ogg just fine but the p266 skips and echos  unbarably on that song.   it doesnt do it on all of them just this one that i have found.    any thoughts what may cause this ?
<Amaranth> windowmaker: what does lsof /dev/sda5 tell you?
<windowmaker> Amaranth: not hda, sda
<mojo> Amaranth: Yeah, it is crap.  I have an ATI Radeon 9800XT with their binary blob drivers.  They are dummies, NVIDIA and ATI both.  They could really promote use of their GFX cores if they promoted open development against them.
<Nexinarus> yeah windowmaker, when i tried to mount a sata drive on a friends pc, it just refused
<Hatred> right.. so if i can't change the cursor color in gedit, its useless to me.. how do I install kate without apt-get updating _everyting_ ?
<cmd> where should I go to ask questions about dapper?
<Nexinarus> simply didnt want to mount, kept saying stupid errors
<windowmaker> Amaranth: nothing
<bob_4_a_day> Tedd i have a problem with gays and i aint ashamed to say so.
<Amaranth> cmd: here, but not many people run it
<windowmaker> Nexinarus: i'ev done it before, on an older version of ubuntu, and other distros
<Amaranth> bob_4_a_day, Tedd: not here please
<Nexinarus> oh ok
<Tedd> bob_4_a_day: That's cool. Whatever you believe.
<cmd> Amaranth, my only question is, apt-get nor synaptic refuse to update "ubuntu-desktop"... would you know I can go about updating it?
<Syirrus> moho: how so I tell if the drivers installed correctly?
<windowmaker> Nexinarus: i also have other partitions that are on the same disk succesfully mounted on this, the same
<Tedd> This is not the time nor place to debate it. The point is that Amaranth is now an honorary beater of ass.
<Amaranth> cmd: Let me guess, you got mozilla-firefox 1.4.92 or whatever it is
<windowmaker> Nexinarus: same FS too****
<mojo> Syirrus: there is a command you can type... glxinfo i think... hang on
<Nexinarus> heh, well ive no idea :S
<cyphase> Anyone know any good network games that work on both linux and windows?
<cyphase> :)
<Amaranth> cmd: You need to remove mozilla-firefox (will remove ubuntu desktop), install firefox, then install ubuntu-desktop
<Nexinarus> i just gave up in the end heh
<cmd> Amaranth, just downloaded all updates that came up for Dapper
<windowmaker> cyphase: www.americasarmy.com
<Amaranth> cmd: Although at random times ubuntu-desktop is just uninstallable
<Hatred> cmd; i suspect "ubuntu-desktop" is a meta package that doesn't need updating
<mojo> Syirrus: try fglrxinfo at a command line
<cyphase> windowmaker, i meant the kind of thing you'd play over a lan
<gahal> cyphase: WoW :)
<windowmaker> cyphase: BSFlag and Amagetron Advanced are some smaller simpler ones too... both need OpenGL capabilities
<cyphase> nothing to big
<Amaranth> Hatred: ubuntu-desktop is pretty much a requirement for clean upgrades (and staying sane in dev versions)
<cmd> it's no big deal then I do not update it?
<windowmaker> cyphase: yeah, you can play america's army over a lan
<windowmaker> cyphase: silly =P
<mojo> It should say that your OpenGL vendor string is ATI, etc...
<Syirrus> mojo: I typed it and i get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Amaranth> cmd: When you try to upgrade it what wants to get removed?
<cyphase> windowmaker, my 3D card isn't working
<cyphase> or, i should say..
<Syirrus> Mojo: I suppose that means it is not installed hehehee
<windowmaker> cyphase: what make?
<cyphase> it's not working with the nVidia driver
<cmd> Amaranth, not sure at the moment, got new updates and apt-get is tied up
<mojo> Syirrus: maybe dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver-fglrx???
<gahal> cyphase: oh over a lan, the UTs are great in my opinion
<cyphase> not 3D anyway
<cyphase> lol
<windowmaker> cyphase:i can't help you there... i haven't got mine working yet either
<Syirrus> mojo: I will give that a shot
<cyphase> i'm talking about something small
<mojo> Syirrus: no, it may be there but not set up right in your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/
<Hatred> so.. is it possible to change the cursor color in gedit?
<Amaranth> windowmaker: ati or nvidia?
<Nexinarus> hmm how the hell do i start bittorrent-gui
<Amaranth> Hatred: Not that I'm aware of. Why?
<windowmaker> Amaranth: Nvidia 4tw!
<Syirrus> ahhhh
<mojo> Syirrus: have you stopped and restarted X since installing?
<Amaranth> !tell windowmaker about nvidia
<cafuego> The nvidias are not normally a problem.
<Syirrus> mojo: I have I rebooted
<windowmaker> Amaranth: it says i need the kernel source, i'md ownloading that at the moment
<cyphase> yea..
<windowmaker> AmaranthL do don't worry
<cafuego> windowmaker: No, you don't.
<Amaranth> windowmaker: ack, it does?
<gahal> my nvidia cards have never given me any issues in any distro of linux
<Hatred> Amaranth because black on black is really useles.. i'd install kate but apt-get wants to upgrade the entire system to install it and 150mb over dialup is a decent definition of pain
<Lewix> yaouuuuuu it works Im on it right now
<cafuego> windowmaker: 'sudo apt-get install llinux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx'
<Amaranth> Hatred: Why do you have a black background?
* cafuego rolls his eyes
<mojo> Syirrus: there is also a log file that X creates when it starts, like /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Hatred> Amaranth because lighter ones scorch my retinas
<Lewix> but apparently I've got some errors when I logged in
<windowmaker> gah, dead
<Lewix> thanks amaranth
<cafuego> windowmaker: 'sudo apt-get install llinux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx'
<Amaranth> Lewix: What errors?
<mojo> Syirrus: hang on i'll figure somthing useful for you to type
<cafuego> windowmaker: TYhat fetches 1) the kernel driver and 2) the X driver.
<windowmaker> cafuego: i'm downloading the kernel source atm, i can't use apt
<Hatred> Amaranth, this inability to change cursor color seems to be isolated to gnome programs.. is gnome really that useless?
<cafuego> windowmaker: Then run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<Amaranth> windowmaker: cancel that, you don't need it
<windowmaker> cafuego: i've done this before, so dont' worry =P
<cafuego> windowmaker: Then just fetch the packages.
<Amaranth> Hatred: It's a gtkrc setting, iirc.
<cafuego> windowmaker: You do NOT need to compile anything.
<Amaranth> Hatred: blame your theme
<bob_4_a_day> Hatred pretty much
<mojo> Syirrus: try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep fglrx" for some info
<Hatred> Amaranth awesome.. if its a setting, where do i change it?
<cafuego> windowmaker: Coz for the kernel source you'd still need to fetch gcc-3.4 via apt <heh>
<Amaranth> Hatred: That I don't know. I know it'll involve editing a text file.
<cmd> Amaranth,  when in Synaptic I select to update "Ubuntu-Desktop", it mentions "smeg" needs to be removed and "Alacarte" will need to be installed...
<Syirrus> mojo: I opened the xorg.conf file according the forums and it tells me to edit ati to fglrx
<Amaranth> cmd: Do it.
<windowmaker> cafuego: already got that =P
<windowmaker> cafuego: bwaaha
<Amaranth> cmd: smeg is the old version, alacarte is the new hotness of menu editing :)
<Hatred> Amaranth; why does ubuntu use gnome if its so hard to use?
<Amaranth> Hatred: Blame your theme.
<Thunderguy> I installed Ubuntu-Desktop Kubuntu-Desktop and Xubuntu-Desktop but I have a problem, I never instructed apt-get to clean up my /var/cache/apt/archives but somehow I am missing my entire kubuntu deb files, do you know where it might have put them?
<Syirrus> mojo: when I typed that nothing came up
<Lewix> "can't access acpi events in /var/run/acpid.socket Make sure the acpi subsytem is working and the acpid daemon is running"
<mojo> Syirrus: yeah, that would be a start.  But it should have written you a new xorg.conf.
<Lewix> and "failed to initialize HAL"
<cmd> Amaranth, hmmm... It just worked now... wierd
<Amaranth> Thunderguy: it automagically clears old ones out
<linux_n00b_e> Ok guys, finally got my box to boot, but I'm getting some BIOS errors. Could someone help me understand what they mean?
<windowmaker> anybody able to help me mount my NTFS partition properley?
<Syirrus> mojo: that seems like a lot of work
<Amaranth> Lewix: they sound bad, but not terrible
<Syirrus> mojo: maybe I should try the drivers from Ati instead of the Repos
<motw_> windowmaker: what's the problem with it?
<Syirrus> ?
<Lewix> :(
<Thunderguy> Amaranth: hmm, that sucks :( I have 4 computers that are offline, do you know a goodway I could keep good records of the deb files I download as to update those systems?
<Amaranth> Lewix: make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<Madpilot> linux_n00b_e: have you asked Google?
<Amaranth> Thunderguy: I believe you're looking for apt-proxy
<Lewix> I'm a newbie
<Lewix> how can I ?
<garry> yes, there is a download rom synaptic, that is an NTFS mounter, but let me give you an fstab line to look at. Just a sec.
<bob_4_a_day> Hatred if it is curser settings you want to tweek  'grep -HiRae curser $HOME ' and see who it finds, who knows you might get lucky.
<mojo> Syirrus: the "|grep fglrx" part is to filter (with grep) the output of the cat command for the text "fglrx".  If you get nothing, then try again just "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | more" for a screen-at-a-time output.  Look for WW or EE lines (warnings, errors)...
<TTilus> Lewix: now you _have_ disabled acpi, haven't you?
<Hatred> Amaranth, how do i change the theme? i haven't found anything yet where i can just change colours :/
<windowmaker> motw_: it won't mount/unmount, and the mountpoint has weird perms
<Amaranth> Lewix: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Lewix> TTilus, how?
<Amaranth> Lewix: In there search for the ubuntu-desktop package, make sure it's marked as installed
<cmd> Amaranth, system is up to date and no more updates available :) Wierd how it didn't wish to work before... Thanks!
<TTilus> Lewix: boot prompt, acpi=off
<Lewix> ok let me see
<TTilus> Lewix: ?
<Lewix> no
<Lewix> TTilus,  no
<motw_> windowmaker: are you doing it with sudo or as root?
<linux_n00b_e> No actually I haven't tried to Google the errors... I was hoping one of you knowledgeable people could help :)
<Amaranth> Hatred: go to http://gnome-look.org and find a good dark theme
<TTilus> Lewix: ok, nothing then
<windowmaker> motw_: root
<Amaranth> linux_n00b_e: BIOS errors are dependant on the BIOS
<Thunderguy> Amaranth: Not really, they aren't networked in either way, I mean is there an apt- for creating a disc of deb files for Ubuntu to carry to other systems?
<windowmaker> motw_: jsut in a root terminal
<Amaranth> linux_n00b_e: unless we have the exact same board as you we probably can't help
<motw_> windowmaker: what command are you using and what's the error?
<cmd> Hatred, if you're running Breezy search for StrongLooks on the site... For nice borders to match the theme search for Blended 1.5 (I think)... that is just hot at the moment :)
<Hatred> Amaranth i have a good dark theme already.. "mist-plastik"
<mojo> Syirrus: the lines start with (II) for information, and I think (WW) for warnings and (EE) for errors.  So you could try typing "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"  or WW.  I am not bash-magical enough to know how to get grep to search for either/or WW & EE ;-)
<garry> /dev/sda1        /mnt/sata1       ntfs        ro               1   0
<Amaranth> Hatred: Your theme is broken, it should have changed the cursor.
<Hatred> cmd; running warty at the moment
<TTilus> Lewix: gues you have already tried to feed google with your motherboard brand and model and error messages you have
<Hatred> Amaranth the cursor is white in everything except gedit
<windowmaker> windowmaker: if i do "umount" it says it isn't mounted, if i do "mount" it says it's either already mounted or the device is busy..... but it isn't mounted OR busy!
<linux_n00b_e> Anybody using a Dell Dimension 4600c?
<TTilus> Lewix: HAL thing sounds like chipset problem
<Amaranth> Hatred: In that case I have no idea.
<cmd> Hatred, wow, why? You can't update or you prefer it?
<garry> There is mine, for my ntfs on sata, you need only the ntfs in your line. You need to put this line in /etc/fstab
<Syirrus> mojo: I get this: (II) informational,
<Syirrus>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Lewix> TTilus, : linux vga=771 worked fine
<garry> and leave it read only, or you risk ntfs corruption.
<Lewix> Amaranth, hmm I didnt see anything
<Amaranth> TTilus: HAL is the thing that gnome-volume-manager uses to see when you stick in an iPod or usb stick
<cmd> Amaranth, the hotness of Alacarte Vs Smeg is virtually identical so far :P
<gahal> linux_n00b_e: if your getting BIOS errors you need to be on the phone with your motherboard manu, or getting a new board, or making sure you set everything correctly in BIOS.
<Amaranth> TTilus: among other things
<shadeofgrey> okay so where can i get a sources.list file for dapper so that i can install it and see whats shaking with it?
<irvin> Seveas, you there?
<Hatred> cmd; dialup.. also, since yesterday i've come to realise how hard ubuntu is to use so as soon as i'm near broadband i'm putting something that works on
<Amaranth> TTilus: it's really not needed
<garry> I think I only had to add it via the menus somewhere, forgot how I did it.
<Amaranth> cmd: alacarte is much better :)
<Lewix> Amaranth, no ubuntu-desktop
<Thunderguy> Amaranth: Thanks I'll go try my luck reading the apt-proxy documentation this looks like something I could create offline repositories with right?
<cmd> Amaranth, I see I can now edit the system menus :P
<TTilus> Amaranth: level of need is a matter of taste  :)
<Lewix> what should I do ?
<Amaranth> cmd: I know, I wrote both. :)
<TTilus> Amaranth: i feel like needing  :)
<TTilus> Lewix: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> Lewix: Ok, new plan. Close synaptic, open a terminal, and run `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<cmd> Amaranth, ahh, pleasure to meet you, thanks for your help on Ubuntu!
<TTilus> Lewix: what it suggests?
<Amaranth> Thunderguy: iirc it'll create a repo out of things you download
<Amaranth> err, too late
<TTilus> oh wel, now aye ran
<shadeofgrey> TTilus: actually the command would beapt-get install <package name>
<Amaranth> all the people i've been helping quit before we finish :/
<mojo> Syirrus: yeah?  that's probably informational in the Xorg.0.log file to tell you.  do the "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" and see if you get anything ELSE but that.  Same for with "grep WW" on the end.  If you ONLY get that one line, then you have no WWarnings or EErrors.  Do just a straight "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to see the whole unfiltered mess and you should only see (II) or other non-(WW) and non-(EE) lines.  You ALSO might
<mojo> see something that tells you wich driver is loading.
<Amaranth> TTilus: aptitude would pull in all suggests and recommends, not good for ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> TTilus: it'd pull in most of main
<garry> I tried Linspire, it looked quite graphical like Ubuntu, but when installing, it doens't ask where to install the boot loader but tries to put it in the first hard drive - writing over windoze. Bout destroyed it.
<TTilus> Amaranth: hal probs are from time to time caused by ide configuration and that affects e.g. ide dma
* shadeofgrey gives Amaranth an encouraging hug, and an ice cold frosty heinekin for good measure
<mojo> Syirrus: try also "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ati"  (or in caps???) to see if the opensource ATI drivers are still loading.
<motw_> has anyone tried using e17?
<TTilus> Amaranth: which _is_ a major issue, at least speedwise
<garry> I'm sure glad it didn't work, Ubuntu looks much better imo
<Syirrus> mojo: okay let me try those things
<lewix> sorry my conenction
<lewix> connection*
<mojo> Syirrus: cool.
<mojo> gl
<shadeofgrey> if your crazy like me, and have installed dapper already clap your hands
<TTilus> lewix: welcome
<Amaranth> garry: writing over the windows boot manager is what you need to do
<Amaranth> shadeofgrey: *clap*
<Amaranth> shadeofgrey: twice, broke my vmware image both times
<_native_> whats a good application for publishing books?
<TTilus> lewix: sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<Amaranth> shadeofgrey: once udev was messed up, the other i forgot to upgrade my kernel and kernel/userland compatibility killed me
<shadeofgrey> amar:  can you point me in the direction of a good sources.list file so that i can do a distro-upgrade?
<TTilus> lewix: what it tells about dma?
<gahal> TTilus: I used e17 a few months back, buil from the cvs of it at the time... e17 could be something great
<lewix> Amaranth, it's done..so?
<lewix> TTilus,  let me try
<Syirrus> mojo: It looks like it knows what my card is and I assume its loading
<Amaranth> lewix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is done?
<garry> Amaranth Yes, it did that. I just use boot.ini in windows. I have slack, Ubuntu and Windows. If not for work, Windows might be going away.
<Amaranth> lewix: what did it say?
<Amaranth> garry: why not use grub to manage all those?
<lewix> TTilus, : /dev/hda:
<lewix>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<lewix>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<lewix>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<lewix>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<lewix>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<lewix>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<lewix>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<TTilus> gahal: e17? sorry, but why do you tell it to me?
<lewix>  geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0
<Amaranth> lewix: ack, please use pastebin
<lewix> Amaranth,  done done done everywhere
<Amaranth> !tell lewix about pastebin
<gahal> TTilus: ment for motw"
<TTilus> lewix: pasting to this channel can get you kicked
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the default password for 'su'? my password is not working
<mojo> stupid montorf went black... argh... am typing blind now.
<lewix> oh sorry
<garry> some reason, it seems to mis-identify the os locations, and I used it for awhile, but I can use either.
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: you need to use sudo
<Amaranth> !tell MrBlowtatoes about sudo
<lewix> Amaranth,  that it's already on this compuer sorrt
<lewix> sorry8
<gahal> TTilus: page scrolled just as I went to copy his name, and i accidently got yours, my bad
<Amaranth> lewix: ok, i'm out of ideas
<MrBlowtatoes> well, the cammond i want don't work with sudo, only with user, but the thing is, i have to be in sudo to write to the files for this command
<motw_> gahal: did you use the weather module that you remember?
<Amaranth> lewix: those errors aren't serious, as long as you got to a desktop
<lewix> is it a big problem
<TTilus> gahal: i pretty much guessed that  :)
<cmd> Amaranth, I've noticed certain games do not wish to run any more... Gnometris, Five or More,  Mahjongg, Mines and Same Gnome. They appear on task "starting" but close out :(
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: what command doesn't work with sudo?
<garry> what errors, with the graphics card?
<MonsieurBon> good morning
<Amaranth> cmd: iirc pango 1.11.0 doesn't depend on glib 2.9.0 but needs it, make sure it's installed
<garry> some shell commands don't
<Amaranth> cmd: among other things
<bigfoot1> a new version of evolution will come out on Monday. Will ubuntu repository have it?
<MrBlowtatoes> i am triyng to run the game crossfire, if i run it alone, it gets a 'cannot wirte file error' and it starts an endless chain of repeatign errors
<garry> cp as well if I recall
<TTilus> lewix: dma is on, so you ide modules are propably loaded in correct order
<seth_k> bigfoot1, dapper will have it... breezy won't
<Amaranth> cmd: make sure libcairo, libpango, glib, and libbonobo are all up-to-date
<MrBlowtatoes> Cannot open /var/games/crossfire/clockdata for writing
<MrBlowtatoes>  <--that is the error
<MrBlowtatoes> and it just keeps repeatign for ever, heh
<Amaranth> cmd: and try running one of those apps from a terminal to see the error message
<lewix> k
<garry> I got the evolution today from universe. It was supposed to be a graphical front end, but it ends up looking like some set of apps.
<lewix> than you again
<cmd> Amaranth, ok
<Amaranth> cmd: oh, and freetype6
<TTilus> lewix: how big the problem is depends on you, if you feel like missing something crucial due the problem, then it is big, otherwise not  :)
<lewix> But I still dont understand the meaning of those errors at the beginning
<MonsieurBon> I'd like to reach a directory in my home with the apache webserver. I tried ln -s public_html /var/www/fabian but I get "Forbidden" when I type localhost/fabian into my webserver. any ideas?
* mojo can see again (ugh)
<Amaranth> cmd: If you have a new pango without a new glib things break, if you have a new cairo without a new freetype things break
<gahal> motw_: i have no idea on that weather module.  when I last used e17 it was barely functional, and the CVSes would eather compile or not from one day to the next.  yet it was awesome looking when it did compile
<MrBlowtatoes> this no root thing is a bad idea...
<Amaranth> MonsieurBon: http://localhost/~<username>/
<cmd> Amaranth, all I did was install Flight 1 and updated when it said there were updates available...
<windowmaker> can anybody please help me get access to my NTFS partition?
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: I think it's an excellent idea. And a game shouldn't need to run as root.
<TTilus> lewix: sorry if i missed but have you tried googling with you mb make, model and errors (error messages "inside quotes")
<MrBlowtatoes> so how do in get this command to run?
<lewix> let me try it
<mojo> Syirrus: okay so it IS loading the fglrx driver or the ati driver?  which one is mentioned in your xorg log?
<MrBlowtatoes> but wirteing files can ONLY be done in root, which is BS
<cmd> Amaranth, for example, I have no update available anymore... This is no biggie but was curious if maybe this is a known issue
<MrBlowtatoes> i can't wirte any file unelss i make the file myself...
<[Zeno_17] > hahahaha
<MrBlowtatoes> or use sudo
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: writing files you don't only can only be done by the owner or root, yes
<garry> what is the mb, it would not happen to be an intel d865 Perl would it?
<TTilus> windowmaker: you can achieve read only, if it suits you go google linux ntfs
<lewix> nothing
<MonsieurBon> Amaranth, thx
<motw_> gahal: oh well....has there been any talk that you know of about a release date?
<MrBlowtatoes> yes, that isn't good.
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: it's called "security", might be a new concept if you're a windows user ;)
<mojo> !tell windowmaker about ntfs
<bigfoot1> seth_k: why is that?
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the point of secruity if it blocks even the user?
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: It blocks the user from accessing things they shouldn't.
<seth_k> bigfoot1, it's the way ubuntu works... only security fixes are backported
<bigfoot1> evolution's new version will come out on monday in rpm format? can the "alien" command convert it to deb format ?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: I wouldn't do it.
<MrBlowtatoes> well, that isn't good, becasie 'it' doesn't know what i need to access or not.
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: what would you do?
<MrBlowtatoes> is there a way to login su or not?..it keeps telling me my password is wrong.
<mojo> Syirrus: I am wondering if it did install correctly.  You can always just issue another command "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" again.  It will just tell you if it's already installed, or will install it if it is not.
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: it's probably a development version so it'll need gnome 2.13.x anyway
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: so your options are jhbuild or dapper
<windowmaker> mojo: i already tried automatically, it successfully automatically did  my other NTFS partition on the same disk, but the atual partition that i one didn't work >=(
<windowmaker> mojo: the mount point doesn't ahve the right perms
<gahal> motw_: none that I have heard of
<mojo> mojo: the only other thing is to get it to configure.  maybe you have to run the fglrxconfig to make a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  But you'd want to back up your current one to a xorg.conf.save or something first.
<MrBlowtatoes> and how coem the command works with user but not sudo?
<cmd> Amaranth, (mahjongg:7647): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or set gid.
<cmd>  This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<cmd>  program instead.
<Amaranth> *boggle*
<Syirrus> mojo: it should be installed
<Amaranth> cmd: sounds like filesystem corruption, run fsck on your partition
<cmd> Amaranth, ok
<Syirrus> mojo: should i notice a difference in Gnome?
<mojo> windowmaker: sorry okay.  does it make a line in /etc/fstab for the drive/partition?  the permissions are set on the parameters in that file (unless you are mounting manually)
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i give write eprmissions to files?
<MrBlowtatoes> permissions*
<cvt> i'm stuck. i can't get any ubuntu version to install on my amd 64 laptop
<garry> You know, you can sudo into programs, and then from there,manipulate things.
<cmd> Amaranth, WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<cmd> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<cmd>  Run it anyway? I do not mind losing this... this is just for play and to see whats new...
<windowmaker> mojo: yes, there is a line in /etc/fstab for it, it looks jsut like the other partition's one except it says "sda5" instead of "sda2"
<Amaranth> cmd: no, remount it read only
<Syirrus> mojo: the direction keep telling "Make sure you use fglrx in xorg.conf and reboot"
<mojo> Syirrus: not really for regular windowing.  You will notice a difference in anything that uses 3D.  try glxgears or fglrxgears for little demo/bench programs
<garry> yes, and it can cause windows to eat itself for breakfast.
<cvt> has compaq made it impossible to install linux?
<Amaranth> cmd: you'll want to stop gdm before you do that, so things don't try to write
<Syirrus> mojo: where do I put the fglrx at?
<cmd> ok, forgive me for my ignorance... I know how to log out and stop gdm... how do I remount read-only? Then remount back?
<windowmaker> mojo: when i try to mount it, now it's saying "[mntent] : line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad
<windowmaker> "
<mojo> Syirrus: Yes, the xorg.conf file configures the x server (X.Org).  Let me look at mine, I can give you help from what I have set up.  I am running ATI
<garry> unmount, mount
<MrBlowtatoes> Amaranth : how do i change the permissions to writeable for this file?
<windowmaker> oh wait
<windowmaker> wrong partition
<Syirrus> mojo:glxgears runs slow hehehee
<windowmaker> mojo: oh wait, wrong parition that time
<garry> Linux, eats NTFS if you try to write it.
<mojo> windowmaker: oh, okay.  so there is an error in your file.
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: chown it or chmod it
<MrBlowtatoes> chmod?
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: sudo chown <user>:<user> <file>
<MrBlowtatoes> chmod -w 'file'?
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: or sudo chmod +w <file>
<garry> change owners = chown
<MrBlowtatoes> user:user? never seen that before
<mojo> ANYONE: where do we send people to paste files and then go look at them?  I want to ask windowmaker and Syirrus to paste their stuff to see
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: every user have a group named after them too
<mojo> (as opposed to flooding, which is a channel no-no)
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: foo:foo sets the user and group
<Amaranth> !tell windowmaker about pastebin
<windowmaker> mojo: pastebin
<MrBlowtatoes> ..it's tellign me the file doesn't exist....this is dumb, i need root.
<windowmaker> ANYONE: i already know
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: *sigh*, fine
<mojo> windowmaker: okay, paste your /etc/fstab there and give me the link
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: sudo -s
<jakedahn> where is the sudo file stored, i forgot??
<MrBlowtatoes> thanks, everyhtign is fixed now, heh
<Amaranth> jakedahn: whereis sudo
<windowmaker> mojo: first, this is what happens when i do mount: http://pastebin.com/458130
<MrBlowtatoes> i suppose +s to get back out?
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: no, just run exit
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<windowmaker> mojo: here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/458131
<MrBlowtatoes> and the command still cannot be found, .... /me sighs
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: what command?
<MrBlowtatoes> crossfire
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone can tell me how can I do to make a second monitor to work with ubuntu? I havce 2 video cards, I just put the second one but it seem to be not working... any idea?
<MrBlowtatoes> a program i am trying to run
<MrBlowtatoes> won't work with sudo or root
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: is jhbuild newbie-friendly (bigfoot1-friendly)?
<Amaranth> MrBlowtatoes: ./crossfire
* mojo will be right back (reading windomakers stuff)
<MrBlowtatoes> no such file or directory
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: you run a couple commands, create a file, and choose it as a session at gdm login screen
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: as long as gnome cvs currently builds
<bigfoot1> wow, that's over  my head
<mojo> windowmaker: if lines 1 and 2 are there, comment them out with "#"'s
<mojo> windowmaker: they are not meant to be without the comment mark at the beginning of the lines
<windowmaker> mojo: k
<Inf3ctedFx> any idea?
<lewix> "faield to initialize hal" the other error I didnt mentioned
<windowmaker> mojo: root@ubuntu:/home/windowmaker# mount /dev/sda5
<windowmaker> mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media/0 GB Disk (sda5) busy
<Inf3ctedFx> or do I need to install ubuntu again so can recognize my other video card>?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: what are the implications of choosing jhbuild as the session?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: well, first off i doubt everything will build
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: and it'd take 24 hours or so to build if it did
<jakedahn> where is, and how do i edit the sudoers file?
<Amaranth> jakedahn: please don't
<Amaranth> jakedahn: if you want a user to have sudo access add them to the admin group
<MrBlowtatoes> hrm, the fiel crossfire is trying to write really isn't there......
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: so what must i do if i want to enjoy the improvements that the latest version of evo has?
<jakedahn> how?
<mojo> windowmaker: umount /dev/sda5 then remount it.  what's it say on (sudo) umount?
<jakedahn> Amaranth: how?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: hope for a backport or switch to dapper
<Amaranth> jakedahn: sudo adduser <user> admin
<hylas> What's the command to empty trash bin?
<Amaranth> hylas: right click on the trash
<windowmaker> mojo: root@ubuntu:/home/windowmaker# mount /dev/sda5
<hylas> no, I want a command for it. I don't have permission to some of the files so I want to sudo it
<windowmaker> mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media/0 GB Disk (sda5) busy
<Amaranth> hylas: sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<mojo> Syirrus: you still with us?
<hylas> cheers
<mojo> windowmaker: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<Syirrus> mojo: yes
<windowmaker> mojo: i'm already in sudo
<windowmaker> mojo: i did sudo -s at the start
<Amaranth> the # means root
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: whom do i contact to inquire whether there will be a backport?
<mojo> windowmaker: okay.  do the umount.  does it un-mount?  it is saying that it is already mounted, no?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: the backports section on the forums
<mojo> windowmaker: so you should be able to umount to un-mount it (or get some other error to help us)
<windowmaker> mojo: umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<windowmaker> mojo: what the..?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: will it help if i, and many ubuntu folks request it?
<windowmaker> mojo: there's that error you wanted =P
<mojo> windowmaker: okay, then the error leans toward the other half of the option that the device is somehow busy
<Seveas> Amaranth, what happened, my xchat is full of private messages saying help
<corresponder> ole
<mojo> windowmaker: i am not familiar with this.  What I *can* say is that your mountpoint entry is weird with all those spaces in the nam.
<mojo> ^name
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: i found out that the upcoming version of Evo is unstable/Dev.
<windowmaker> mojo: hmm, it's the same disk that my root partition is on, but how am i supposed to mount it without hacing the disk being busy by the root partition etc.
<cmd> Amaranth, I ran "sudo fsck" without unmounting and with the -p switch. It appeared to fix a few things but none of the games were affected by it. They still return that GTK+ error...
<garry> good question, if it is being used, than it is already mounted.
<Amaranth> cmd: odd
<Amaranth> cmd: i'd say the packages got messed up
<cmd> Amaranth, it's no big deal
<cmd> Amaranth, I uninstalled the Gnome games package and reinstalled it... still the same deal :P
<lewix> I need a player which can read everything
<lewix> totem doesnt work
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: i found out that the upcoming version of Evo is unstable/Dev. will the backports team consider backporting dev/unstable versions?
<mojo> Syirrus: okay in the xorg.conf file there is the Section "Device", followed by an Identifier line that describes it, then the Driver line that is either "ati" or "fglrx".  This is where your driver is indicated to Xwindows
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: i doubt it
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: it probably requires gnome 2.13.x things
<Madpilot> lewix: it should if you get all the codecs installed
<windowmaker> mojo: the actual mountpoint's permissions are the ones that are weird
<Madpilot> lewix: do you have the w32codecs pack installed?
<windowmaker> mojo: not the device
<lewix> I don't know anything about linux
<windowmaker> mojo: if that helps
<mojo> windowmaker: umm yeah, i am mounting multiple volumes.  Two windows vfat (FAT 32) ones but no NTFS
<garry> Gnight all, its midnight. Time for dead, er bed.
<lewix> I've just installed it
<jakedahn> how do i reset xorg to change the different types of resolutions i can use?
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install
<windowmaker> mojo: ?
<Madpilot> lewix: follow ubotu's links, above ^^^
<bigfoot1> and what are the implications/consequences if Evo requires gnome 2.13.x things?
<mojo> windowmaker: okay, make yourself a new mountpoint directory for it and try to make an edit of the fstab file.  COPY IT to make a backup first of course!  change it to read the new mountpoint dir/path
<lewix> thanks
<lewix> does vlc work in linux ?
<Amaranth> yep
<irvin> lewix, yes
<lewix> cool that was my favorite player
<corresponder> mplayer rocks
<mojo> windowmaker: try something like making a directory called /media/testmount and then edit your line to read "/dev/sda5 /media/testmount ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
* bigfoot1 tests out /me function
<windowmaker> mojo: ACH! it was all normal... but as soon as i mounted it, i saw the icon go psycho and it put a lock and a X on it, and now i can't get into it
<mojo> lol or cry
<mojo> ;)
<jakedahn> does anyone know how to reset the gui resolution?
<corresponder> xrandr
<sirius|pda> heeelp.. i cant get my wireless atheros pc-card in my ibm thinkpad to work, it shows up as ath0 but i cant get an ip via dhcp
<corresponder> or vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sirius|pda> :(
<zogubuntu> jakedahn, there should be a gnome setting to tweak resolution
<sirius|pda> also, sound doesnt work.. the sound card is a cs4232 which is wrongly detected as a cs46xx
<windowmaker> mojo: hey, i'll be right back, i have to eat dinner
<zogubuntu> jakedahn, preferences/screen reslution
<sirius|pda> anyone ?
<jakedahn> zogubuntu: there is, but it doesnt have 1280x1024 and i have to reset x11 or xorg to get it under the options
<corresponder> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jakedahn> or edit the .config file somewhere
<Madpilot> jakedahn: try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<corresponder> like i told you before
<zogubuntu> jakedahn, ahm, ok, maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something, well thats the debiany way i would do it
<sirius|pda> no one wants to help me :(
<corresponder> i dont know
<jakedahn> aight
<corresponder> atheros works fine with me
<mojo> Syirrus: sorry i'm getting split attention here.  How you coming along?  you looking at your xorg.conf and getting a feel for it's layout?  The Device sections video card(s), and the Monitor sections then describe the monitor.  the screen section ties the drivers to the monitors to make a "screen", then the server layout tells xserver what mouse, kbd, and screen (monitor/vidcard combo) to use
<mojo> Syirrus: I'd pastebin mine for you to see, but it is set up for multiple monitors and may be confusing to you (more than the normal one)
<sirius|pda> corresponder, it recognizes but i cant get a dhcp lease
<phlaegel> anybody know for sure whether pci-e nvidia video cards are well supported in ubuntu?
<mojo> windowmaker: yeah i just nuked some pizza to munch myself!  I'll be here for a minute or 30 anyways
<corresponder> is it on managed mode?
<sirius|pda> IBM thinkpad 600e btw
<sirius|pda> yes
<corresponder> k
<corresponder> did you get an connect to the ap?
<sirius|pda> it works in knoppix
<corresponder> k
<sirius|pda> nope
<overrider> i got a pcmci wlan card, after plugging it in it seems to detect it as wlan0, and i can configure it, but i never get a network connection. i noticed the two led lights on the card (power and link) are always off, so is there a command i need to run to make it power on or something like this?
<pwolfe> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers on amd64?  I'm having some issues
<sirius|pda> corresponder, nothing comes up when i manually do dhclient ath0 either
<mojo> Syirrus: ???
<overrider> the leds being off on my pcmci wlan card being a pointer that the card might be broken?
<sirius|pda> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid 3Com key AFB0754
<sirius|pda> then sudo dhclient ath0 = nothing
<sirius|pda> :(
<mojo> Syirrus: glad to see you back
<windowmaker> mojo: okay, i'm back now
<Syirrus> mojo: I had some problems with my wifi
<Syirrus> mojo: I was testing a new applet
<sirius|pda> and sudo iwlist ath0 = Failed to read scan data, resource temporarily unavailable
<mojo> Syirrus: no prob
<sirius|pda> :/
<Syirrus> mojo: thank you for you help btw.  It is very much so appreciated :)
<sirius|pda> err 'iwlist scanning'ni meant to say
<mojo> windowmaker: okay where u stand.  it mounts to /media/testmount (or whatever)?
<windowmaker> mojo: yes, it mounts to /home/windowmaker/Windrive
<windowmaker> mojo: but non-root accounts can't access it
<mojo> Syirrus: yeah, my first ubuntu help pleas were getting my fglrx drivers installed too
<lewix> where can I find package for divc and all
<Syirrus> heheheehe
<lewix> divx
<sirius|pda> bah I may go back to freeb sd
<xspades> w32codecs?
<sirius|pda> anyone ?
<mojo> windowmaker: you can do like I do.  I create a group called winshares and add people to it.  My lines are "/dev/hda5       /windata        vfat    defaults,rw,shortname=winnt,user,uid=root,gid=winshares,fmask=0113,dmask=0002  0 0"
<windowmaker> mojo: i don't quit understand those parameters
<mojo> windowmaker: the uid=root keeps root owner and gid=winshares makes all the files accessible to the winshares group members
<windowmaker> mojo: but if i were the owner, i could change the perms couldn't it?
<lewix> I've installed w32 package
<lewix> do I have to restart my laptop to make it work ?
<lewix> on totem
<xspades> negative, restarts are for new kernels
<DMFDSandman> how can i upgrade to firefox 1.5?
<lewix> it doesnt work
<lewix> and I installed it
<xspades> try with another player? like xine or mplayer
<mojo> windowmaker: okay.  /dev/hda1 is my win2k partition.  /windows is the mountpoint.  fvat is my fstype, yours is ntfs.  shortname I am not sure about, i may have wrong type there.  uid= and gid= tell it what user:group to assign the "windows" files to.  They all list as root:winshares for ownership.  the fmask=0113 sets the permissions so that owner and group have read/write, but everyone else is read-only.  I think.  I have to think abo
<mojo> ut that inverse permissions mask thingy.
<sirius|pda> i dont see how linux is better then windows xp when simple hardware doesnt even work
<liable> sirius|pda: then feel free to continue to use windows..
<xspades> ymmv
<LausDeo> yep
<mojo> windowmaker: you know you do like chmod and set permissions like 772 or whatever, well, the fmask is like the binary inverse of the permissions you want.  Man, I think I need to look at the chmod manual to explain...
<mojo> Syirrus: so have you looked over your xorg.conf and tried to make some sense of how you're set up?
<windowmaker> mojo: gah, now it's doing that thing again, where it won't mount OR umount >.<
<mojo> Syirrus: maybe let me look at pastebin and figure out how to tell you to paste your current file so I can read it.
<mojo> windowmaker: well umount it then try remounting.
<mojo> :)
<Syirrus> mojo: how do I paste it?
<windowmaker> mojo: that's what i'm trying to say
<windowmaker> mojo: i can't do either
<mojo> Syirrus: I am figuring that out for myself.. :)
<Syirrus> hehehe
<Syirrus> no worries
<lgc> Hello all! I have some very basic (stupid, that is) question about my Gnome configuration: when I minimise a window it vanishes out of sight, and it wasn't so before (I don't know what is what I messed with). Where can I restore the original behaviour of my windows? Thanks.
<mojo> windowmaker: so okay umount gives an error too?
<windowmaker> mojo: umount: /home/windowmaker/Windrive: device is busy
<Syirrus> mojo: do you know of a guide where I can read so that I can get my dvdplayer video working?
<mojo> windowmaker: is there something (like your console) that is IN the directory?  maybe cd out of /media/testmount first
<cvt> is there a help channel for ppl with disabilities?
<sirius|pda> meh... forget linsucks, im going back to windows, at least stuff works.....
<windowmaker> mojo: oh yeah, you're right.... now i'll try
<mojo> ubotu !tell Syirrus about decss
<HappyFool> lgc: intiially, you can use Alt-TAB to switch to a minimized app
<mojo> so much for ubotu
<irvin> hmm
<windowmaker> mojo: nah, still giving the same problem
<irvin> obutu died?
<HappyFool> lgc: default ubuntu comes with two 'panels' (bars at the top and bottom of the screen) -- do you still have those ?
<mojo> Syirrus: you need libdvdcss and then Totem should be able to play them
<mojo> Syirrus: you can download the library off the videolan website (vlc?)... let me look it up.
<Tux> hi
<mojo> windowmaker: okay hang on
<Syirrus> its not in repos
<Syirrus> :(
<Tux> hi
<HappyFool> mojo: there's also /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh to install libdvdcss2
<lgc> HappyFool, yes. I know I can get the minimised window back again with ALT-tab. The problem is that I don't know what windows I have minimised, since they don't  appear in the (lower) panel
<mojo> windowmaker: try sudo umount -l /media/testmount
<ubuntu_> hi i am using ubuntu live cd but cant su as root what should i do?
<mojo> windowmaker: then go and make sure nothing (file browser, command line current directory) is sitting IN that directory.
<Syirrus> ubuntu_: do a sudo the cmd
<HappyFool> lgc: try this: right-click on the lower panel, choose 'Add to panel' and look for 'window list'
<mojo> windowmaker: it will unmount the rest of the way as soon as it becomes non-busy
<greboide> hi i am using ubuntu live cd but cant su as root what should i do?
<mojo> windowmaker: I tested, and I get the busy error if I am in the /windata dir when I try to umount it
<HappyFool> greboide: tried sudo ?
<Syirrus> greboide: use the sudo cmd i.e. sudo apt-get install blah
<greboide> sudo root?
<Syirrus> it will allow you to run the any command as root
<mojo> greboide: you use sudo in front of the commands you want to run as root, and enter your own password to verify.  Your user account is in the /etc/sudoers file then you can use sudo to execute commands as
<mojo> root
<HappyFool> greboide: 'sudo <command>' or 'sudo -i' to get a root prompt
<senectus> hey guys, I'm swapping the mainboard and CPU out from an A7n8x Asus (nforce2 chipset) and AMD Barton core 2800+, over to an Asus A8v-MX (via K8M800 chipset) and AMD 64 3200+ Processor. Am I going to be able to do this without formatting and reinstalling everything?
<greboide> but i would prefer to log as root i think i can isnt
<lgc> HappyFool, bingo! It worked! You're a genius! Thanks! Are you in for a more "serious" challenge?
<mojo> Syirrus: yes, i know it is not in repos.  sorry i am juggling you and windowmaker.  i will get u an answer here then come back to windowmaker
<HappyFool> lgc: heh. i can try ;)
* mojo will be back in a flash
<Madpilot> !tell greboide about root
<HappyFool> Syirrus: you are trying to install libdvdcss2 ?
<Syirrus> mojo: no worries
<Syirrus> Happyfool: Yeah, I'm just trying to get totem to view dvd's
<greboide> cause i did it once but now seens not working
<HappyFool> Syirrus: from the wiki RestrictedFormats page: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<greboide> i will give it a try sudo thanks
<vladuz976> how can i use qtparted to resize my current root? since it's mounted and in use it doesn't work
<mojo> Syirrus: okay look at http://pastebin.com/458145 for my xorg.conf as an example.  I went to a command line and typed in "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then it all scrolled by.  I highlighted all the text with the mouse and right-clicked to copy it to clipboard.  Then i went in Firefox to www.pastebin.com and pasted it in there with NO syntax highlighting, and put in a name.  Sending it returned the web page with my posted file, and I cop
<mojo> ied the URL from firefox and pasted it here for you to see.
<mojo> Syirrus: do the same for your xorg.conf and send me the link so I can see yours.
<senectus> hey guys, I'm swapping the mainboard and CPU out from an A7n8x Asus (nforce2 chipset) and AMD Barton core 2800+, over to an Asus A8v-MX (via K8M800 chipset) and AMD 64 3200+ Processor. Am I going to be able to do this without formatting and reinstalling everything?
<lgc> HappyFool, I remember, before I lost my first Hoary to the auto-update whatever, that there was a nice icon that showed the CPU status of my machine. I can't remember what app it exactly was. Now I have "system monitor", but I have to click on it in order to get the status. Do you happen to know the right app?
<rob_p> senectus:  More than likely, yes.  It should work.  Only one way to find out for sure...
<Syirrus> HappyFool: that made Totem work thank you
<windowmaker> mojo: is there a way to delete all the old mountpoint folders that i've used and didn't work?
<Syirrus> mojo: okay I will try that mojo
<mojo> windowmaker: well yeah.  um, comment them out of fstab, then reboot (so they are not mounted FOR SURE), then you can rm the old mountpoint directories.
<senectus> rob_p, hmm ok.. so there is nothing i can do to "help it" or iron out potential issues?
<HappyFool> lgc: what do you mean by status ? percentage 'in use' ?
* mojo has a dog that needs to potty... be back in a few minutes!
<windowmaker> mojo: i tried rm, and it said:
<rob_p> senectus:  Without doing the upgrade and then seeing the potential errors, it's anyone's guess.
<windowmaker> mojo: rm: cannot remove `mountpoint': Is a directory
<northie> audio troubles. could someone paste the original contents of /etc/esound/esd.conf in a pm?
<HappyFool> windowmaker: use rmdir to remove directories
<greboide> but i am going to make chroot can i use sudo for that too?
<HappyFool> greboide: yip
<windowmaker> HappyFool: thanks heaps <3
<windowmaker> mojo: bee are bee
<lgc> HappyFool, exactly. The missing app was a dynamic icon, much as the weather one or the CPU speed one. Unlike "system monitor" (at least in its current, seemingly unavoidable configuration)
<rob_p> senectus:  In my experience, it usually works out though.  I've done it several times without any hiccups for what it's worth.
<greboide> i am just curious why i cant do su root?
<HappyFool> lgc: hmm. looks like the gnome-gods have removed it from the default install
<HappyFool> lgc: maybe you can find it in the repositories, but i'm not sure
<encompass> hi everyone
<HappyFool> greboide: sudo is considered by the ubuntu devs to be superior
<HappyFool> greboide: i think the reasons are on the page Madpilot pointed you to
<senectus> rob_p, ok thanks :-)
<encompass> greboide: I know I am jumping in, but I think it is up to the developers... if you would like to move to something a little more complicated then ubuntu try gentoo
<melonipoika> hi
<encompass> hey
<SCMark> is it possible to write to an ntfs partition?
<encompass> yes
<northie> gentoo's two hours' worth of installation.
<melonipoika> i can't resize the partition where ubuntu is installed with gparted, any help, please?
<greboide> that is what i am doing
<northie> well. days.
<greboide> but gentoo live cd didnt worked here
<HappyFool> northie: you got esd.conf yet?
<northie> No, please do help.
<SCMark> how do I mount an ntfs partion with write access?
<encompass> greboide: it worked, gentoo is very nice
<northie> SCMark, it's experimental. You might lose files.
<SCMark> that's fine
<melonipoika> SCMark, do you really need it?
<lgc> HappyFool, I guess it's part of the basic Hoary install, since it's the only one I know (I'm a bit wary of dist-upgrades, you know). Maybe it's on the original disk. Do you happen to remember its name?
<SCMark> yep, I need it
<melonipoika> if is it in a dual boot system, you can rather mount the ext3 partition in windows
<encompass> over half of the things here can be answered with google
<overrider> can someone tell me how to make the leds on my pcmci wlan card go on? i think this must be done with cardctl but i forgot how
<encompass> why do people answer them
<greboide> so i am using ubuntu live cd to setup my gentoo install
<melonipoika> and read ntfs in linux
<encompass> overrider: you mean it is not running?
<greboide> maybe just the download was corrputed
<SCMark> well my windows install is busted.  I need to delete a file and rename another file
<encompass> that is how gentoo is
<HappyFool> lgc: ah, i misunderstood your question. no, i don't know the app, sorry.
<mojo> brrr... cold outside.  am back
<encompass> you don't need a cd to install
<melonipoika> SCMark, captive-ntfs, and paragon ntfs driver for linux (this one is not free)
<Syirrus> that is the 2nd time ubuntu has locked up hard :(
<greboide> cool isnt
<melonipoika> anyone can help me resizing my partition?
<melonipoika> gparted doesn't work, another tool?
<encompass> umm, I would google that first
<SCMark> melonipoika: I'll look into captive-ntfs
<overrider> encompass, well it is showing up in iwconfig and ifconfig and so on, but it jsut wont work,  iwlist wlan0 scanning shows no results even there should be 3 access points
<encompass> melonipoika: I would googloe that first
<Fr0Gs> Hey all
<encompass> I don't even know if it is possible
<overrider> encompass, lspci lists it even as a wireless card, and lsmod has pcmci, so i dunno whats going on
<encompass> overrider: what card is it?
<melonipoika> ok, i had googled without success, i will try again...
<encompass> and what dirver are you using?
<HappyFool> melonipoika: i would try to boot with a live cd
<qt2> How exactly do i go abou setting $ld_library_path to inuclue /usr/local?
<HappyFool> melonipoika: resizing mounted partitions is probably not all that good an idea
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<Fr0Gs> how do i chmod a directory including the subfolders/files inside it?
<melonipoika> and is it possible to use ubuntu installation cd to do it?
<overrider> encompass, it is a Buffallo G54 Wireless pcmci card, and i have no idea what driver i am using, i just plugged it in and expected it to work ;)
<HappyFool> qt2: try 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib'
<melonipoika> HappyFool, can you recomend me one good live cd for that porpose?
<lgc> HappyFool, never mind. I hope we can meet online sometime later -it's almost 3 a.m. here in Mexico and I need some rest-. Thanks for your help.
<HappyFool> melonipoika: i don't think so
<HappyFool> lgc: cool. sleep well
<encompass> overrider: the buffallo driver doesn't exist if I am not mistaken, you can try to use ndsiwrapper to make it work
<Fr0Gs> how do i chmod a directory including the subfolders/files inside it?
<encompass> but I doubt it will
<HappyFool> melonipoika: the ubuntu live cd should be ok (not sure if it has gparted)
<encompass> man chmod
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<lgc> HappyFool, you bet. Thanks. 'Later. EOT.
<qt2> HappyFool, and then ldconfig, correct?
<Fr0Gs> how do i chmod a directory including the subfolders/files inside it?
<encompass> overrider: google you card name with linux
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i read somewheer that initNG  shortens  the reboottime, is that true ? and where can ifind that
<encompass> and see what you get
<HappyFool> Fr0Gs: -R makes chmod recursive (read the man page)
<encompass> GOOGLE!!!!
<irvin> Fr0Gs, -R
<encompass> doesn't anyone google here?
<mojo> Syirrus: u back?
<HappyFool> qt2: i don't think ldconfig consults LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Syirrus> mojo: yes ubuntu locked up hard on me again :(
<Azertyuuu> encompass: do you know initGN
<overrider> encompass, and i thought a buffallo card is a decent generic card. i remember i had it work before with suse and ndis, but i rather get it to work a normal way
<greboide>  sudo swapon /dev/hdb2
<greboide> swapon: /dev/hdb2: Device or resource busy
<qt2> HappyFool, heh, just trying to get ubuntu to recognize the wine cvs i jsut compiled. ;)
<greboide> is that normal?
<mojo> Syirrus: okay.  well windowmaker is away from kbd so let's go on with your stuff.  First let's get your xorg.conf file posted to www.pastebin.com
<HappyFool> qt2: ah. check 'man ldconfig' -- add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf (you may have to create that file)
<Syirrus> ok
<hume> hi...anyone knows how to make a setserial setting "stick", so I need not run setserial for every boot?
<dpupp> OMG! i just realized my problem with mounting usb drives goes beyond that of usb... none of my CDrom drives are mounting, worst of all, one has a disk and wont eject.
<qt2> HappyFool, err, setting the library path worked. o.O;
<mojo> Syirrus: display the file or open it in gedit and copy the contents to the clipboard (highlight everything and copy).  Then go to www.pastebin.com and select "No" for highlighting, paste your text, and sign your name.  click the send button and it will give you a page with your file, numbered by line.  Give me that link from your browser's address bar and I too can see your file
<qt2> HappyFool, do i have to add it to that for it to be permanent?
<HappyFool> qt2: add what to what?
<ale3hs> is it possible, to send some data (coordinates etc of specific points) to a tomcat server and get back in my mobile a map of this area scalled to fit into the screen of my mobile?? I just ask before I check if it can be done..
<Syirrus> whereis the xorg.conf file at again?
<Syirrus> /etc/X11?
<HappyFool> hume: an easy way is to put the setserial call in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<mojo> Syirrus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qt2> HappyFool, /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf
<ale3hs> oops wrong channel
<dpupp> is there a way there a way that i can reinstall default mounting methods? anyone know?
<mojo> Syirrus: you are running Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy badger), correct?
<windowmaker> mojo: a good restart was all it needed
<hume> HappyFool, ok, does that run before gdm?
<windowmaker> mojo: it's working great now, it automatically mounted at startup
<HappyFool> qt2: to be honest I don't remember what ldconfig does. I normally just set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in ~/.bashrc or somewhere similar
<Syirrus> mojo: yes
<zevin> Can anyone point me to a help source about getting my ATI card to work? i followed the ubuntu starter guide steps and they didn't help.
<mojo> windowmaker: yeah.  SOMETHING was tying up those folders on you.  There was some process (nautilus window on desktop, or SOMWTHING) that was keeping those folders marked 'busy'
<HappyFool> hume: i believe so, yes
<windowmaker> mojo: and currently i am listening to one of my favourite Jrock bands on xmms, thanks for all your help XD
<odat> anyone know how to get streaming media "wmv" working under Ubuntu?
<Syirrus> mojo: http://pastebin.com/458150
<mojo> Syirrus: cool
<Syirrus> :)
<hume> HappyFool, just put the 'setserial <settings> last, before exit? (i'm not good at scripts)
<HappyFool> hume: yeah, before the 'exit 0' line
<dpupp> what items do i need to re-install to get my computer to auto mount devices? auto mounting is no longer working.
<qt2> HappyFool, might i ask what your ldpath is set to? :o
<qt2> HappyFool, as an example, of how to specify multiple directories.
<HappyFool> qt2: /home/rory/usr/lib  -- I install stuff to $HOME/usr
<qt2> hm
<HappyFool> qt2: oh, just use colon separation ( $HOME/usr:/usr/local/lib:/opt/lib )
<HappyFool> qt2: 'man ld.so'
<odat> anyone know how to get streaming media "wmv" working under Ubuntu?
<faul> hi, has anyone installed the php5-mysqli package via synaptic?
<HappyFool> odat: checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<odat> HappyFool, I have all the proper codecs and plugins installed i just can view embedded streaming formats like wmv
<mojo> Syirrus: on line 66 your file says "ati".  Change that to "fglrx" like my file's line 87.  Mine is at http://pastebin.com/458145 again.  ALSO, you want to add in what I have on MY lines 89-90 (backingstore set to true), 114-115 (video overlay on), and probably 122-125 for the AGP arperature.  Put them in YOUR file after line 66 and before line 67.
<mojo> Syirrus: to do this, go to a command prompt and "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig" to make a backup and then "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to make the changes I outlined.  Open both your pastebin AND min in seperate tabs in firefox so you can compare them and see where to make the edits (using gedit window).  Save in gedit then restart your x server
<mojo> Syirrus: to do this, go to a command prompt and "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig" to make a backup and then "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to make the changes I outlined.  Open both your pastebin AND min in seperate tabs in firefox so you can compare them and see where to make the edits (using gedit window).  Save in gedit then restart your x server
<Tymid> mojo: sorry I think the ndiswrapper is making things unstable
<mojo> Syirrus: did you get all that?  looks like you bounced
<mojo> Tymid: ???
<Tymid> Mojo: Syirrus = Tymid
<mojo> Tymid: okay.  Here are the instructions again...
<mojo> Tymid: on line 66 your file says "ati".  Change that to "fglrx" like my file's line 87.  Mine is at http://pastebin.com/458145 again.  ALSO, you want to add in what I have on MY lines 89-90 (backingstore set to true), 114-115 (video overlay on), and probably 122-125 for the AGP arperature.  Put them in YOUR file after line 66 and before line 67.
<northie> Been fighting to get audio for a good long while now. Does anyone have time to lend a hand?
<mojo> Tymid:  to do this, go to a command prompt and "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig" to make a backup and then "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to make the changes I outlined.  Open both your pastebin AND min in seperate tabs in firefox so you can compare them and see where to make the edits (using gedit window).  Save in gedit then restart your x server
<zevin> how do install a .deb file if it always says i need superuser privlige to do so?
<mojo> Tymid: the URLs are...  MINE: http://pastebin.com/458145   YOURS: http://pastebin.com/458150
<meepy> sudo
* mojo pastebin rocks
<Madpilot> zevin: "sudo dpkg -i <foo.deb>"
<Madpilot> zevin: use your own user pw when Ubuntu asks
<Tymid> mojo: still working
<mojo> Tymid: gotcha..  I'll go look up that dvd de-CSS stuff for you.  It's available at videolan site methingks
<lips> hi all i'm looking for free (as in freedom, ubuntu debian guidelines compatible) fonts for use in free content project. could you help me?
<Madpilot> lips: some nice stuff is included with Ubuntu
<MrBlunts> nice stuff indeed, if not you always got google... its a friens
<Tymid> mojo: where should I ass lines 89-90 at in my conf?
<MrBlunts> d
<lips> Madpilot i need them in a form i can send to designer wjich uses windows and macosx...
<zevin> doesn'tyeah, still doesn't work. skype needs some lib that i can't find now. just great
<northie> Does using alsamixer make sense if you've got sound set to ESD?
<Madpilot> lips: Ubuntu uses exactly the same font formats as Windows & OSX - TTF, OpenType, etc
<MrBlunts> most ttf's will work fine with ubuntu
<zevin> anyone have a link to any help i could find for making an ATI card work besides the ubuntu starter guide?
<Madpilot> zevin: seen this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mojo> Tymid: don't ass the lines, lol.  ;)  Okay, all the options i mentioned from MY file get added to yours just after line 66 (where your driver says "ati" and you changed it to say "fglrx").  The next lines in your original file (67-68) ends that section.  SO put them all after 66 and before 67.  There was a coupole for backingstore option enabled, some for video overlay enable, and something else for the agp arpeture.  These are options
<hmpedersen> Morning people
<mojo>  for the video card driver so the need to be IN that section.  Cool?
<hmpedersen> Can ne1 tell me how to edit url handlers?
<hmpedersen> please
<Tymid> mojo: I got it heehheeheh
<mojo> Tymid: if you think you got it then re-pastebin it and i'll look to double check
<Tymid> okay
<MrBlunts> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<mojo> Tymid: or if you're sure then we can go on to how to restart xwindows
<Tymid> mojo: http://pastebin.com/458162
<mojo> cool
<zevin> madpilot: yeah, did that, device manager still just sees unknown hardware. So, i think its not work, but i don't really know. can't get any games to work so i doesn't really make any difference i guess
<Tymid> mojo: ctrl + Alt + Backspace restarts xwindows right?
<Stork> how can i make a link to azureus in the applications menu?
<MrBlunts> u see this zevin? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Stork> how can i make a link to azureus in the applications menu? there's a shell script to launch azureus in /home/alex/azureus/azureus
<melonipoika> Stork, applications, system tools, applications menu editor
<Stork> awesome, thankms
<mojo> Tymid: Yeah but wait.   You know how to switch virtual terminals, right?  Press ctrl-alt-F1 thru F6 gives you text-login screens.  ctrl-alt-F7 brings you back to the VT that XWindows is running on (and your graphic logins).  Test this so you got it.
<zevin> mrblunts: thanks man, but i just don't have that kind of patience anymore. when trying to do basic stuff like play wmvs and mpgs requires reading the wiki, it kind of drains you of your will to learn linux.
<zevin> thanks for all the help guys. night.
<Tymid> okay
<MrBlunts> another one lost to the complications of linux, damn, i dont find it that complicated
<Stork> melonipoika, i tried adding a shell script to the menu and it didn't work
<Stork> the shell script is the one that launches azureus
<anatole> is it okay to install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com? or is there a better way?
<lips> madpilot i use ubuntu roght now, but dont know where i can find fonts in a form i can send by email?
<mojo> Tymid: If you get stuck where X won't re-start, then you have to switch to another virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-F1 for example), then text-login to your computer on that terminal.  You can then do these two commands to recover:  "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bad" to rename the bad one, then "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to move the original (working on ati driver) one back in place.  THEN you can r
<mojo> estart X from there with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" I believe.
<mojo> dangit, where'd timid go?
<MrBlunts> got reset lol
* mojo sigs
<Madpilot> lips: search for .ttf files, you can send those. I can't remember offhand where Ubuntu stores it's preinstalled fonts
* mojo sighs
<Stork> hi, i'm having problems with LAME, i don't know how to compile it, can anyone help?
<gnask> Ok, im very new to Ubuntu. Quick question quick answer plz :) how do i become root so i can change who gets permissions to my hdds?
<gnask> sudo "appname" ?
<Madpilot> !sudo
<gnask> k
<gnask> !sudo
<MrBlunts> wow, i had no idea this room was this active with questions
<gnask> got it.
<straider> yes iam}
<Madpilot> gnask: just sudo, no !
<mojo> MrBlunts: yeah, it's a happenen spot huh?
<gnask> ok :]  thnx guys.
<Syirrus> mojo: I'm in but my res is like 1024x768
<Syirrus> mojo: there is no option for 1680x1050
<mojo> Syirrus: Okay we can address that next if you like.  SO:  You are up and running with the edited file.
<Syirrus> yes
<MrBlunts> i only wish i knew the answers, its my first trip with a debian based but i have decent experience with centos based red hat
<mojo> Syirrus: And the command "fglrxinfo" says your OpenGL string is the fglrx drivers, right?
<gnask> Oh, another question.. I`d like to use my nvidiabased graphicscard and use my TV-Out.. i cant find any options to setup, if i wanted to clone or use dual screen and such.. anyone?
<mojo> tlepes@alembic:/windata $ fglrxinfo
<mojo> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<mojo> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<mojo> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<mojo> OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)
<Syirrus> mojo: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Syirrus> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Syirrus> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Syirrus> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<dpupp> help! im stuck at a distorted bluescreen saying something about my graphical interface not being set up correctly... i tried removing hotplug to reinstall it, but then things went bad and i rebooted... now the machine wont go into gnome.
<Shinjan> hi folks
<bigfoot1> help: when I right-click on a file in Nautilus, most options (rename, move to trash, etc) are greyed out . what's wrong?
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: are you in a directory owned by root?
<hmpedersen> Can ne1 tell me how to edit url handlers, please?
<mojo> Syirrus: Okay, we are not there yet then.  You are not running the fglrx for OpenGL
<Syirrus> ahh
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i don' think so. i'm in my home directory
<mojo> Syirrus: do "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep fglrx" and see if it gives you output
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: choose Properties after right-clicking - who's listed as the owner of the file/
<dpupp> what i want to do is backup documents to a folder and reinstall ubuntu at this point.  but i dont know how to mount an external device so i can do this. i have 3gb of data, (anime in progress of being subtitled) that i need to backup... can someone guide me?
<ploum> hello. Can anybody confirms that glabels is crashing when trying to insert an image
<ploum> ?
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: choose the Permissions tab of the Properties window
<Syirrus> mojo do you want me to put it in pastebin?
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: even "properties" is greyed out!
<Madpilot> ploum: known bug in the Breezy version of glabels :(
<ploum> Madpilot, could you provide me the bug number ?
<ploum> And a workaround ?
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: only "open with" "send to" and "creat archive" are not greyed out.
<ploum> (I didn't found it on launchpad or bugzilla)
<Storkme> hi, i'm having problems with LAME, i don't know how to compile it, can anyone help?
<mojo> Syirrus: if you like, sur
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: i restarted nautilus. things are fine now. thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Madpilot> ploum: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/glabels/+bug/1929
<dpupp> is the live cd a differnt disk than the install?
<Syirrus> mojo: http://pastebin.com/458166
<Madpilot> dpupp: yes
<ploum> Madpilot, thanks :-)
<Storkme> hi, i'm having problems with LAME, i don't know how to compile it, can anyone help?
<thoreauputic_> !info lame
<Madpilot> thoreauputic_: we're botless again...
<thoreauputic_> aargh
<thoreauputic_> :(
<dpupp> can i read data from linux in windows\/? i really need to backup a folder that is in linux but i dont know how
<thoreauputic_> Storkme: lame is in yhe multiverse repository
<thoreauputic_> *the
<Kaiser_Away> dpupp: use ext2 explorer
<melonipoika> dpupp, look in google for "mount ext3 partition windows"
<dpupp> thanks
<Syirrus> mojo: any ideas?
<Syirrus> mojo: should i restore my original xorg.conf?
<mojo> Syirrus: cool, loading it in ffox.  Um, I am looking at your xorg.conf file and mine.  I am thinking maybe some more options from mine (http://pastebin.com/458145) might help.  Line 44 in mine is not in your "Module" section.  Lines 92-94 may have to do with the resolution problem.  May.  Lines 96-100 may be important, perhaps you should add them to your "Device" section for the graphics card.  I am not so sure you should copy my lines
<mojo>   101-111 because the may be specific to mine, but you can test.
<dpupp> sigh.. first time reinstalling ubuntu.  sure did take a long time forme to break it. ;)
<Hoxzer> somebody here has setup nxclient?
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: only the no MAchine version
<Hoxzer> but you can connect to the nxserver with it?
<Syirrus> ok
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: sure
<mojo> Syirrus: In my file I also had you copy lines 114-115 for enabling video overlay.  You may also need to copy over lines 117-120.  The Misc Options at 127-129 probably won't hurt to copy over too.
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: have you set up ssh on your machine?
<Hoxzer> Yes
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: what problem are you having ?
<Hoxzer> but I like to have an remote desktop to my box
<mojo> Syirrus: Also, I have that "Screen 0" at line 135 and I am not sure if that is needed or not for you, since you're not running 2 monitors.
<Syirrus> hmmm
<mojo> Syirrus: hmmm indeed.  Notice how my second monitor's video card setup is configured in lines 138-143 of my file?  Sure is pretty sparse but it works.  Of course I don't think I've ever tried a video overlay on that screen, either...
<frans> excuse me, are there somebody want to help me to installation ubuntu?
<frans> i'm sorry my english is not good
<thoreauputic> frans: what problems are you having?
<Hoxzer> thoreauputic: when I have installed nxclient I cannot start it with command "nxclient"
<Syirrus> mojo: I made the changes
<Syirrus> mojo: If we can't get it working no worries at all
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: it installs somewhere odd like /usr/NX/ (not in your $PATH)
<frans> my installation can't till the desktop. there is some fail about resolution
<Syirrus> mojo: I have learned a lot if anything
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: you might need a symlink if you want it in your PATH
<dpupp> kaiser_away and melonipoika! thanks! i was able to backup my data using ext2explorer to read my partitions in windows.
<Hoxzer> Thore: fount at /user/NX
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: right :)
<Syirrus> mojo: the resolution I have not a clue on
<Syirrus> mojo: should I restart X windows?
<mojo> Syirrus: for the DVD CSS descrabmle, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: /usr/NX/bin/ from memory
<Hoxzer> im in
<Syirrus> ok
<mojo> Syirrus: sure.  Log out back to the graphic login screen, then do CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE.
<Hoxzer> oh god damn I got it running
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: heh :)
<Hoxzer> nx setup
<mojo> Hoxzer: NX is awesome.
<Hoxzer> we'll see
<frans> i'm from indonesia, so i'm really-really sorry my english is not good. there's some fail about resolution when i install ubuntu. it never till desktop
<MrBlowtatoes> um, what does this error mean?:
<mojo> Hoxzer: it is useable to support my friend who is a linux noob on dialup
<Syirrus> ok
<MrBlowtatoes> U     /     KKLLF ] ] DD``,,ffbb8,ative_blitbuffer: select error occured
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<MrBlowtatoes> theres about 290 lines or garbage
<Kaiser_Away> dpupp: good to hear. re data
<hmpedersen> Can some1 help me, please?
<thoreauputic> frans: you can try running   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   to fix your problem, I think
<thoreauputic> hmpedersen: that depends - what is the trouble?
<hmpedersen> thoreauputic: Im attempting to find a way to edit url handlers..
<hmpedersen> thoreauputic: Been looking around on newsgroups for a while, but no help there..
<thoreauputic> hmpedersen: you mean choosing which browser to use as default?
<thoreauputic> or what?
<hmpedersen> no.. which browser to handle a specific url
<hmpedersen> like adding a handler for ed2k://
<thoreauputic> ah - I don't even know what ed2k:// means  ;)
<hmpedersen> edonkey (emule, amule)
<Stork> how can i make it so that i can use all the java commands on the command line without having to switch to /home/alex/jre/ ?
<thoreauputic> ah OK - sorry I don't know about P2P etc
<hmpedersen> I know.. However its a url handler i need to edit, to allow amule to take ed2k:// links
<hmpedersen> amule forums are not much help.. basically "If it doesnt work, then don't ask for help"
<mojo> hmm..  quiet
<Nexinarus> anyone know how to install glfw?
<hmpedersen> I'm not asking anything against the rules, right?
<mojo> hmpedersen: i don't think so.
<thoreauputic> hmpedersen: no - P2P can be used for good or bad ;)
* mojo wouldn't know though ;)
<thoreauputic> hmpedersen: I assume no one currently knows how to help you
<hmpedersen> Yeah.. I use it basically to distribute the small films i make :)
<mojo> thoreauputic: yep, just like, well, forks, for instance!
* thoreauputic stabs mojo with a sharp fork
<mojo> hmpedersen: I used mldonkey, but I hear it is buggy and disliked by the networks.
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<hmpedersen> It would be nice to figure out someday :)
<mojo> hmpedersen: so I have been on the lookout for another 'multi' net client to try myself.  My roomie likes LimeWire.  I think there's a Linux version.  I am not sure what net it runs, though.
<hmpedersen> mojo: mldonkey is commonly seen as a leech client, it has alot of features to cheat system to think you're sharing..
<mojo> (roomie is on Win2K)
<mojo> hmpedersen: oh, i see.  well, i do share though.  i even leave my torrents up past 1:1 !
* mojo grins
<hmpedersen> mojo, you should give amule a go.. Once i find out how to make it take ed2k links, ill make a post on forums about it..
<mojo> hmpedersen: seriously, i do share back.  but most my stuff is all free anyway (grateful dead shows and such)
<hmpedersen> you can install it trough easybreezy..
<mojo> hmpedersen: cool, i will look for it
<mojo> hmpedersen: what is easybreezy?  besides catchy?
<hmpedersen> sec..
<hmpedersen> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Safe_and_Easy_Ubuntu_
<Whistler> where al my network settings are saved?
<Whistler> *all
<mojo> txx
<thoreauputic> Whistler: probably /etc/network/interfaces
<hmpedersen> Oh btw everybody.. I got my wlan card with -no- linux compatibility to work..
<thoreauputic> Whistler: if I understood you correctly...
<Whistler> yeah thx
<hmpedersen> The "Windows Wireless Drivers" in menu was no good.. only would work as long as driver cd was plugged in..
<Decadent> Yesterday I installed windows xp and now I cant fix the grub to boot with linux how can i fix the grub??
<sss_lr> Decadent : use ubuntu CD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<frans> i'm from indonesia, i'm really-really sorry if my english not good. i need some help, i have a problem when install ubuntu.
<Decadent> i tryed that but first is asking me to say which partitions i want to use and im afraid that im going to erase something
<Decadent> :s
<sss_lr> Decadent : proceed as you do for installation but after mounting do not write changes to disk
<hmpedersen> Its interesting with my usb dvd writer.. It mounts discs perfectly.. Except for the one i need to copy files from now.. Only mounts every 5th reboot ...
<frans> there is some fail in my resoulution
<HappyFool> hrm. no ubotu!
<mojo> hmpedersen: thanks 4 the link
<frans> so i can't till the desktop
<hmpedersen> mojo: np
<Decadent> sss_lr how can i do that?? (not to write changes to disk??)
<sss_lr> Decadent, then reinstall grub and reboot you will have your grunb fixed
<HappyFool> Decadent: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thoreauputic> frans did you try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   as I suggested before ?
<Decadent> ok
<frans> no
<sss_lr> HappyFool: thx i was about to give link to him
<frans> not yet
<thoreauputic> frans: well then, try it
<aleksi> how to change from kdm backto gdm?
<frans> i'm linux beginner
<hmpedersen> Oh yeah that right.. If any of you use a laptop, dont play music/video while plugging/unplugging the powercable.. Pause it while u do that..
<HappyFool> aleksi: i think it's 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' (assuming gdm is still installed)
<thoreauputic> frans:  just type what I said, and answer the questions
<frans> ok thoreauputic. thanx very much
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<j813> Hello, anybody know why MPlayer, Xine was removed from Add Applications? Thanks
<thoreauputic> j813: were they ever there?
<mojo> time for me to catch those zzz's...  gnite all
<Nikusan> probably to encourage use of totem/rythmbox?
<thoreauputic> j813: mplayer is in multiverse and xine I think is in universe
<j813> ah ok
<rob1> no nt loaders here
<hmpedersen> i use xmms for mp3.. Only way i can add all my music to a playlist just by draggin the folder into it..
<hmpedersen> I think im gonna log again.. May the penguin be with you all..
<pirx> can i somehow setup my system so that one suondcard uses alsa, and one uses oss?
<oskude> ask ubotu about midi
<oskude> !midi
<Madpilot> oskude: no bot right now
<oskude> ah ok, thnx
<thoreauputic> oskude: ubotu isn't here, sadly
<oskude> anyone got experience with midi through gameport ?
<wisnu> i need some help about ubuntu installation
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
<wisnu> i need some help about ubuntu installation
<wisnu> there is somebody help me
<oskude> wisnu, just tell us your problem, and hopefully someone knows the solution...
<thoreauputic> oskude: don't know if this will help --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<wisnu> what should i type to till the desktop after this "username@ubuntu : $"
<irvin> wisnu: you lost me?
<thoreauputic> wisnu: are you in a black screen with white letters? If so, try typing  startx
<wisnu> i've tried, but it can't?
<thoreauputic> wisnu: if that doesn't work, you need to reconfigure X (assuming this isn't a "server" install )
<thoreauputic> wisnu: you need to tell us the error message then
<wisnu> but before, there is some problem when installation. there's fail resolution.
<sangriag> Hi, my friend have a old powerpc (could be with macos8.x) with some data, but it simply does not boot and ask for the boot disk. I don't know (I am not a mac user) where can I download a boot disk? However I downloaded ubuntu 5.10, and burnt the ISO image and popped in the CD but it does not boot ubuntu. Any idea?
<wisnu> maybe i need install vga driver
<thoreauputic> wisnu: try the vesa driver
<wisnu> but i don't know how to install vga driver
<thoreauputic> wisnu: you can specify the vesa driver using   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hmpedersen> Oh i forgot to ask something..
<thoreauputic> wisnu: choose it from the driver list in that utility
<hmpedersen> Is there a way to have ubuntu load a random wallpaper when i boot?
<thoreauputic> hmpedersen: probably with a script ( ~/.gnomerc )
<sangriag> btw, I downloaded the ubuntu 5.10 livecd iso. Any help appreciated.
<thoreauputic> hmpedersen: but I don't know exactly how
<hmpedersen> hmm..Oh well.. Ill figure it out..
<wisnu> you mean i should type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after this "username@ubuntu : $"
<thoreauputic> wisnu: yes - it will ask for ypour password, and then ask you questions
<thoreauputic> wisnu: mostly accept the default answers, but try choosing the vesa driver
<wisnu> after i type it, there is option vesa driver. so, i must choose vesa driver
<thoreauputic> wisnu: yes
<HappyFool> sangriag: at the risk of stating the obvious, you do need the powerpc live cd -- there's a live cd for x86, ppc and amd64, as far as i know
<thoreauputic> wisnu: that normally will at least work to give you a graphical screen
<wisnu> what about vga driver, should i input into the cdrom?
<Stork> installing java is a pain
<thoreauputic> wisnu: CD ROM ? Is this a live CD you are using?
<Stork> i followed the instructions on the ubuntu guide
<hmpedersen> stork, easybreezy is your friend :)
<Stork> but when i do java --version it still displays the old version
<wisnu> no, it is installation cd.
<wisnu> no try cd.
<thoreauputic> Stork:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<thoreauputic> wisnu: just choose the vesa driver, and use the simple options
<sangriag> HappyFool: I downloaded ppc liveCD iso. But don't know how to get into the bios (I used to use apple back in 1984)
<Stork> thoreauputic, the sun java doesn't come up
<thoreauputic> Stork: then it isn't installed properly
<hmpedersen> what does the + mean? * is default.. bu what is +?
<HappyFool> sangriag: sorry, i've never even seen an apple
<wisnu> are you sure the vesa driver compatible with my computer
<thoreauputic> wisnu: just try it - if it doesn't work, re-run the command
<thoreauputic> wisnu: vesa will work on just about anything
<ntldr> Hi all
<sangriag> HappyFool: My friend has a mac but old one with some data I need to back up. I need some help to get the livecd gets booted on the computer.
<oskude_> omg. had an electric shortage :(
<ntldr> what package(s) do I need to make ubuntu a firewall/router/proxy with traffic shaping support?
<thoreauputic> sangriag: to boot a CD on mac, you usually hold down the "C" key when booting
<wisnu> thoreauputic, thanx for your help. i hope, it really succes. by the way, thanx for ubuntu, my request just arrive tomorrow. once again, thanx u very much
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: i thought macs were supposed to be easy to use :P
<thoreauputic> wisnu: when you've run the command I gave you, try startx again
<hmpedersen> HappyFool: They are..
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: heh - well I use mine with Ubuntu, so mine is easy to use ;-)
<hmpedersen> HappyFool: And extremely powerful when workin with media (sound/video/newspaper)
<dpupp> got a problem here.... im installing linux, but i dont want to wipe out windows... and i dont know which drive has windows. im at the partition window rigt now... how can i tell which is which without restarting the process?
<thoreauputic> dpupp: if you have windows on your C drive it is proably /dev/hda1
<HappyFool> doesn't the partitioner in the installer tell you what sort of partitions already exist?
<hmpedersen> Yeah it should..
<dpupp> i see 7 options here...
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: I thought so, yes - it should show up as windows IIRC
<HappyFool> i guess that doesn't help if you have many windows partitions
<dpupp> wow might be better if i find out which drive windows is on first.\
<thoreauputic> dpupp: how many windows partitions do you have?
<dpupp> i only have 1... but i have multiple drives.
<HappyFool> i'd use windows disk manager to free up some space; then let ubuntu use the 'unused space'
<dpupp> i have 3 drives. only 1 has windows
<hmpedersen> Back in the days when i had windows and linux, i allways deleted the partitions i didnt use before installing linux.. Made it much easier..
<dpupp> i want ubuntu to take over 1 whole disk drive... but i forgot which has windows hehe
<hmpedersen> dpupp, most likely hda has windows..
<thoreauputic> dpupp: normally windows is on the first master - hda as hmpedersen says
<dpupp> might be... thats mylargest drive...
<dpupp> ok. brb
<dpupp> is it safe or resonable to partition a drive and give 10gb to ubuntu and 70 as fat32 for user file storage? or is there a down fall to that?
<dpupp> im wanting to keep my files safe incase i mess up ubuntu again, i dont have to freak out backing things up
<rob1> sure, sounds ok to me
<dpupp> im thinking this way, i can read the partition from both windows and linux...
<rob1> I did it that way when I first started using linux
<rob1> both can read/write fat32
<dpupp> any pros\cons about each type?
<HappyFool> dpupp: having a shared area is useful, but i'd make sure the 'standard' linux paths are on a linux filesystem
<dpupp> ok my 60gb drive is windows... so my 80gb will be linux.
<dpupp> by standard? can you give me a quick explination why?
<sangriag> thoreauputic: I tried with holding the C as well as ctrl and a combination of ctrl+apple+shift+del but none booted to bios or something different. It just lands at a computer logo and later asks for a boot floppy (which I don't have)
<dpupp> omg. now i have to setup surround, dualmonitors...and all that stuff again. serves me right. i should have taken proper notes how to do it.
<HappyFool> dpupp: well, i guess any of the directories in /
<HappyFool> dpupp: like /etc/, /bin, /sbin and so on
<sangriag> thoreauputic: what could be the problem. My friend stored all contact data in a program called filemaker pro in that old computer which does not go futher than the state I stated earlier. Any help solicited
<HappyFool> dpupp: the reason is that FAT doesn't support linux permissions
<dpupp> ahh! big issue then.
<dpupp> i see.
<HappyFool> just put it at /media/share or similar
<ntldr> Sorry for repeating, but no one answered: what package(s) do I need to make ubuntu a firewall/router/proxy with traffic shaping support?
<ntldr> I am very new to *nix world
<sangriag> ntldr: if you are usig kde, guarddog is a good firewall. The best is to use iptables
<ntldr> and for traffic shaping?
<HappyFool> ntldr: firestarter is a gnome firewall configurer. i did a quick search for 'traffic shaping' and came up with 'shaper' and 'wondershaper'
<HappyFool> there are various proxies (dns, http) in the repos too
<ntldr> typical proxy is squid, right?
<HappyFool> i believe so
<ntldr> http proxy
<ntldr> i heard about HTB for traffic shaping
<dpupp> ok installing linux take 2...action :)
<ntldr> but i don't know if it can be istalled on ubuntu
<HappyFool> ntldr: no hits on htb in my package list
<sangriag> and for GNOME. there is one called, http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyrewall
<ntldr> looking
<jcaine> hi all - I was wondering if anyone knows how to reduce the bass sounds in ubuntu? (I'm using totem/xine for media playback)
<dpupp> bbl
<deity> ?
<HappyFool> jcaine: try maybe alsamixer (run in the terminal)
<ntldr> sangriag, I am trying to make it a router/firewall for a small company
<lewix> jcaine: how did you make totem to play divx and all that
<deity> 
<sangriag> ntldr: http://sourceforge.net/projects/vtun for traffic shaping
<ntldr> thanks
<HappyFool> deity: english is best
<jcaine> HappyFool - I've tried that but it only allows me to control volume output levels rather than equalize various bandwidths :(
<deity> 
<sangriag> ntldr: it depends on your network structure.
<deity> 
<jcaine> lewix, I just followed the how-to by clicking on the help icon in ubuntu
<sangriag> btw anyone who knows how to get into the ppc bios? pressing C and other optios does not help
<ntldr> sangriag, it's a basic green+red config. It should support like 40 PCs
<mjr_> deity, this is an english-speaking channel
<ntldr> I just don't know which packages to install for that
<lewix> jcaine k thanks
<HappyFool> ntldr: try firestarter -- should let you get a basic firewall/router going
<HappyFool> jcaine: mplayer has an equalizer
<ntldr> i will
<dpupp-afk> ubuntu is updated every 6mo right? whe is the next update?
<HappyFool> dpupp-afk: april 2006
<Kamping_Kaiser> 4th month 06
<dpupp-afk> thx
<windowmaker> can somebody please help me get my nvidia drivers working, i'm trying to install the version 7174 drivers but i keep on getting this error: http://pastebin.com/458226
<defiance> Hm, good morning everyone.
<windowmaker> defiance: i live in australia, it's 10pm here
<dpupp-afk> norning? omg its morning already
<jcaine> <-- Hong Kong here :)
<defiance> lmao
<defiance> It's midday here, and I consider that morning.
<jcaine> 7pm over here
<defiance> So timezones doesn't really matter P:
<defiance> :P
<dpupp-afk> 6am.
<Kamping_Kaiser> window 9.40 here ;)
<windowmaker> am or pm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pm :)
<windowmaker> cool
<taga123> philpinews  7:15 pm here
<windowmaker> just 20m behind me
<taga123> philippines
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. *wondesr how 20 min is possible*
<hmpedersen> 12:11 pm
<windowmaker> er, is anybody willing to help me with my nvidia dirvers problem
<defiance> Heh, yeah, 20 minutes is kinda odd
<windowmaker> i keep on getting this error message http://pastebin.com/458226
<defiance> windowmaker, what's the prob?
<windowmaker> defiance: it says this: http://pastebin.com/458226
<SWAT> I just installed apache 2 and phppgadmin. Now I want to use phppgadmin over the web. How can I access it? localhost/phppgadmin doesn't work
<sangriag> ntldr: then go for firestarter at sf.net
<defiance> windowmaker, hmm, have you installed linux-restricted-modules ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> windowmaker: what's the problem?
<windowmaker> defiance, i'll check
<HappyFool> sangriag: it's in the repos -- no need to install from source
<defiance> visi, O_o
<sangriag> when I used firestarter some two years back, it gave me some problem with RH and I gave it up
<windowmaker> defiance: no i haven't
<sangriag> HappyFool: what is in the repos?
<defiance> windowmaker, then apt-get that :-)
<windowmaker> Kamping_Kaiser: this is the problem: http://pastebin.com/458226
<HappyFool> firestarter
<Kamping_Kaiser> windowmaker: sorry, was lagging (just did a dist-upgrade)
<sangriag> HappyFool: I am having problem with the getting into the bios of an old mac
<HappyFool> sangriag: sorry, i was referring to what you said to ntldr. I am mac-clueless
<hmpedersen> Does anybody have a scumvm deb install file? :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> windowmaker: check your compiler
<hmpedersen> scummvm*
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your using gcc4 it wont like you making kernel modules
<HappyFool> hmpedersen: it's in the repos
<defiance> windowmaker, nvidia.ko is included in that package.
<defiance> Or should be, anyhow.
<HappyFool> hmpedersen: if you've enabled universe, just use synaptic or apt-get or whatever to install it
<windowmaker> Kamping_Kaiser: the guide i was following told me to do "cc=gcc-3.4" and then "export CC"
<hmpedersen> nm.. i found it
<HappyFool> windowmaker: CC=gcc-3.4   -- case is significant
<defiance> windowmaker, wait, how did you install the nvidia-drivers?
<windowmaker> defiance: okay, what do i do now? jsut test it with glxgears or what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> windowmaker: then that should be ok.
<windowmaker> defiance: with the 7147 ones from the nvidia website
<windowmaker> HappyFool: oh, thanks! =D
<labanux> hi everyone..
<defiance> windowmaker, hm, try installing the ones apt-get provides instead
<defiance> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx (i think)
<windowmaker> defiance: er, no!.... my card is too old for them
<defiance> windowmaker, ooooh, okay
<windowmaker> defiance: and too new for the legacy ones =(
<labanux> is there any debian based distribution with KDE?
<windowmaker> labanux: MEPIS and kubuntu
<defiance> windowmaker, well, hrm.. do a search for nvidia.ko
<windowmaker> defiance: in apt?
<labanux> i want to try MEPIS.., but it seems it isn't free..
<defiance> and make sure it's compiled for the kernel that you're running
<defiance> windowmaker, no, on your harddrive
<windowmaker> k
<windowmaker> defiance: eguh, i ahve to updatedb
<labanux> is Mepis free? i can't find any link to download on it's website..
<windowmaker> labanux: yes, it's free, keep on looking
<defiance> lmao
<labanux> windowmaker : hpw about Xandros? is it free too?
<windowmaker> windowmaker: never tried xandros, but i have a cheapskate friend who used it... so it must be free, but apparently xandros is a tad slow
<Kamping_Kaiser> windowmaker: there is a free and non free
<windowmaker> labanux: if you like ubuntu, but want KDE, either get kubuntu, or install KDE from apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> and everynow and then they releaste the nonfree as free
<windowmaker> defiance: root@ubuntu:/home/windowmaker# locate nvidia.ko
<windowmaker> /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko
<meepy> Once every port is closed the system is secure? While also running firestarter?
<defiance> Hm, seems about right
<windowmaker> defiance: now do i edit xorg.conf?
<defiance> windowmaker, does modprobe nvidia work alright?
<labanux> windowmaker: i've tried Kubuntu , and npw i'm using Ubuntu (with KDE but not Kubuntu)
<windowmaker> windowmaker@ubuntu:~$ modprobe nvidia
<windowmaker> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko): Operation not permitted
<windowmaker> oh
<windowmaker> defiance: do i need to be su?
<defiance> hehe, sudo :D
<defiance> yes
<HappyFool> meepy: if no ports are open, you don't need firestarter
<meepy> Ok
<windowmaker> defiance: nothing happened, is that good?
<defiance> Yup
<labanux> windowmaker: and i think Kubuntu is not so good, it can't do many thing right..
<defiance> do lsmod | grep nvidia
<windowmaker> labanux: yeah, i've had trouble with whorey whorehog and KDE packs
<nifelseki> hi guys.. need help with ndiswrapper..
<windowmaker> labanux, actually.... i think kde is buggy altogether =\
<windowmaker> defiance: so now shall i edit xorg.conf?
<defiance> Heh, why use Gnome or Kde?
<j813> Guys are Xine, MPlayer freewares?
<defiance> windowmaker, type lsmod | grep nvidia
<windowmaker> defiance: root@ubuntu:/home/windowmaker# lsmod | grep nvidia
<windowmaker> nvidia               3711364  0
<windowmaker> agpgart                32328  2 nvidia,sis_agp
<defiance> Ah, goodgood.
<hmpedersen_> When my router decides to disconnect wireless for a second or two.. Is there anyway to restart the connection without rebooting? For some reason itll only connect during boot..
<defiance> windowmaker, now try editing xorg.conf .. change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<windowmaker> defiance: are we theeeeeere yeeeet?
<defiance> lol yup
<windowmaker> defiance: YAY
<nifelseki> i read the info in the net on how to use it so i can make my g132 wreless usb adapter to work but the current version doesnt have load_fw_ar5523
<labanux> windowmaker, but i think kubuntu or kde+ubuntu is the worse kde i've found.
<windowmaker> labanux: amen
<nifelseki> guys.. need help.. i read the info in the net on how to use it so i can make my g132 wreless usb adapter to work but the current version doesnt have load_fw_ar5523
<nifelseki> guys.. need help.. i read the info in the net on how to use ndiswrapper so i can make my g132 wreless usb adapter to work but the current version doesnt have load_fw_ar5523
<labanux> windowmaker: :D
<labanux> windowmaker, so how about MEPIS, is it's kde bad too?
<windowmaker> labanux: nah, i think it's pretty nice
<defiance> Mepis was quite nice, infact.
<windowmaker> defiance: all done, shall i restart X?
<defiance> Once you install a less bloated WM ;)
<defiance> windowmaker, yeah, try that
<defiance> if it doesn't work just change back to "nv"
<windowmaker> hehe, X, whenever i say X i think of that dmx song.... X gon giv it 2 ya!
<shinu> anyone might know a program that lets me record whats happening on my screen to a video file?
<labanux> windowmaker: so why u'r still using ubuntu?
<defiance> shinu, uh, scrot in a infinite loop ~24 times per second? :D
<nifelseki> guys.. need help.. i read the info in the net on how to use ndiswrapper so i can make my g132 wreless usb adapter to work but the current version doesnt have load_fw_ar5523..
<oskude> shinu, "istanbul"
<shinu> defiance: but that doesnt make a video :D
<shinu> oskude: something more stable? that one keeps crashin on me....
<defiance> shinu, haha, well, if you put the png's together it will :p
<oskude> shinu, theres also "xvidcap" but i wasnt able to build the latest version...
<shinu> defiance: too much work, and i dont know how xP
<shinu> oskude: its not in the repos ;.;
<shinu> oskude: ill give it a try anyways, thanks a lot
<oskude> shinu, nope
<oskude> shinu, but they have a debian package...
<shinu> oskude: ill try struggling and compiling it first :P
<nifelseki> guys.. need help.. i read the info in the net on how to use ndiswrapper so i can make my g132 wreless usb adapter to work but the current version doesnt have load_fw_ar5523..
<oskude> shinu, version 1.1.4pre2 ? good luck :)
<oskude> shinu, here some pointers http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=8822029&forum_id=36036
<shinu> oskude: yes :) and if i fail, the previous one, and if i fail. ill ask for something else :P
<defiance> shinu, why not just download their .deb? :P
<Determinist> i'm looking for a tool that'll show me which packages i have installed on my system are not needed to be installed, meaning no other packages depend on them, how can i do this?
<shinu> oskude: thanks for the link :)
<shinu> defiance: hm... dunno... i think its a bit bad to install debian packs on ubuntu?..
<defiance> Nah, I do it all the time. :
<Determinist> shinu, same base system, no problem with doing that, aside from a given package or two that'll screw things up
<nifelseki> guys.. need help.. i read the information in the net on how to use ndiswrapper so i can make my g132 wreless usb adapter to work but the current version doesnt have load_fw_ar5523..
<czr> Determinist, deborphan works with library packages
<czr> Determinist, for others you have to use dpkg -l and use brain
<defiance> nifelseki, we've seen your question already, no need to repeat it!
* runevi need some help.  My ubuntu installation went nice, but X freezes the machine.  Probably the graphics card, a Geforce 6600LE, PCIe
<Determinist> czr, thanks
<shinu> Determinist: i see, thanks
<defiance> runevi, what driver are you using with x.org?
<runevi> defiance: No idea.  I've just installed a stock ubuntu 5.10
<defiance> aah, I see.
<runevi> defiance: I use what it autodetected. :)
<runevi> defiance: And I'm looking for advice on what to do next so that I'll get X up and running
<defiance> Open up a console, and do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<runevi> defiance: doing that now.
<runevi> defiance: I'm using the 'nv' driver.
<defiance> Hmm, okay
<defiance> that should work.. but..
<defiance> do this, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<defiance> then change the "nv" to "nvidia"
<runevi> defiance: doing now.
<runevi> defiance: Do I need to reboot afterwards, or can i just kill the X-server and let it restart?
<defiance> just restart X :-)
<runevi> defiance: Now starting X.
<runevi> defiance: The machine didn't hang at once, at least.
<defiance> runevi, heh, that's a start
<runevi> defiance: aaaaaand.. it's up'n running! :)
<defiance> w00t
* Determinist GRRs at the way hardware is handled in linux
<defiance> runevi, congratz. :-)
<runevi> i'll be back, i'll just restart irssi from X. :-)
<defiance> sure
<defiance> Determinist, how come?
<Determinist> defiance, call me insane, but i'm used to be able to see what hardware i have on my machine and have an easy way to install drivers, right now it's one big mess.
<chrisx1> Determinist, u got msn yet?:P
<czr> Determinist, lspci: show what hardware you have
<Determinist> chrisx1, yes mate
<Determinist> czr, ohh, i know mate
<czr> as for the other part, blame hardware manufacturers
<runevi> defiance: Great. :-)
<czr> and blame that the kernel keeps evolving ;-)
<runevi> defiance: Now I'll just need to get KDE onto this box. ;-)
<Determinist> czr, i do, all the time, i even do voodoo crap :P
<defiance> runevi, hehe, apt-get install kde
<runevi> defiance: Great. :-)
<czr> Determinist, does it help? :-)
<defiance> :-)
<Determinist> czr, nope :P
<runevi> defiance: Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chrisx1> runevi, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<defiance> Aaaahh
<runevi> chrisx1: Thanks. :)
<czr> thought so, I did some voodoo crap at ATI and they gave me buggy specs once :-)
<defiance> I never use KDE anyway ;)
* czr thinks he's not that good at voodoo yet
<chrisx1> lol
<Determinist> czr, lol
<runevi> Retrieving some .. heh .. 162MB of packages. :D
<chrisx1> i used it once on this distro
<viller> hi, why is the w32codecs pack gone? I want to play wmv files, or is there an app that could convert wmv to something better?
<czr> nothing beats developing graphics drivers when your system bus locks up 60 times a day ;-)
<Determinist> we need to open a new project, voodoo
<defiance> czr, ouchie
<czr> but I learned how to boot my dev system over root NFS (ro)
<czr> and then when it broke, i just hit the switch, very nice
<runevi> czr: Was that what was happening to my machine?  It hung due to the 'nv' driver playing up with my system bus? :)
<HappyFool> viller: there's a link to w32codecs on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chrisx1> Determinist, anyidea why xmms or any other music app except mplayer wont play wma?
<Determinist> chrisx1, nothing to decode it?
<czr> runevi, well, nv driver sent something to the graphics chip, the chip went berserk and hung system bus
<chrisx1> Determinist, i winstalled w32codecs
<runevi> Now I just need to get myself a root password on this machine, or try to survive by sudo'ing everything. :-)  (sudo bash should work, though ;)
<pinkisntwell> I have set xscreensaver to switch my monitor off after 25 minutes but it doesn't always do it, sometimes it just leaves the screensaver on
<czr> runevi, although there might be other explanations too. did the machine ping externally?
<chrisx1> runevi, there is no root
<Determinist> chrisx1, xmms uses it's own plugins to decode stuff
<runevi> czr: Ah. :)
<defiance> runevi, hehe, sudo passwd root
<runevi> chrisx1: Sure there is, it just have a random password ;)
<czr> isn't root locked instead?
<runevi> .. heh, actually it is locked. :D
<czr> thought so :-)
<defiance> eh?
<defiance> Locked?
<runevi> defiance: * in the shadow-file
<Kamping_Kaiser> locked
<Determinist> czr, well, i have a GF6600GT, thing isnt even recognized on my system, but the driver works well. still, it shouldnt be this way. there has to be some unified way to let distros handle drivers
<defiance> Oh.
<czr> yeah defience, locked account. cannot login with it
<defiance> well, change its password and you can atleast su to it.
<Ivan> i have ubuntu and windows 2000 installed on my laptop, my windows boots up in 1 min but ubuntu in 4-5 min what is wrong
<runevi> Fun, first ubuntu installation, first time I've used LVM .. and it works. :D
<defiance> Anyway, time to get more happypills, bbs.
<Ivan> ?
<czr> Determinist, once linux kernel and x.org will not change, I'm sure that could be doable
<czr> Determinist, you can try to sell that idea to linus and the x.org-gang
<runevi> But what is the "tmpfs                   511256     13536    497720   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/volatile"  mount point?
<Determinist> czr, uh huh, i'm sure they'd listen
<czr> "hey guys, let's stop developing everything for a while so that drivers will work uniformly'
<czr> Determinist, but I know what you mean
<czr> I've often thought about a database based on pci-ids in the net
<czr> and you'd just start a program and it would get the stuff over inet and tell which drivers to use and how to use them
<cmarqu> I think someone even started that.
<czr> the problem being that people keep on compiling their own kernels
<runevi> czr: Oh, that'll certainly work with the damn Matrox Millennium 400 cards, which share a PCI-ID with another card. ;-)
<czr> runevi, oh heh, wasn't aware of that :-)
<czr> well, 'this software doesn't support matrox millennium 400' :-)
<czr> just a nice disclaimer
<runevi> czr: Two versions of the card, same PCI-ID, different drivers needed. :D
<Ivan> i have ubuntu and windows 2000 installed on my laptop, my windows boots up in 1 min but ubuntu in 4-5 min what is wrong
<nico> hola
<czr> not identifyable even by subsys ids?
<runevi> czr: Not sure ... I think they are - but most distros have failed me there.
<czr> runevi, probably if they only look at vendor:device-pair
<runevi> czr: I always have to hack around to get my dual heads working ..
<czr> but you should look deeper
* czr has only one head
<czr> but two displays
<nico> works wine in amd64 architecture?
<cmarqu> http://driverondemand.sourceforge.net/
<czr> although I had some trouble with x.org recognizing the crt/dvi combo in a different order yesterday
<czr> I installed ubuntu on my main computer finally (debian/unstable+hybrid shit broke very badly)
<windowmaker> defiance: gah, it's stuffed
<Determinist> czr, not saying they need to stop developing anything, but at least show a roadmap so hardware makers could at least find some way to make their drivers work the same way. could also help if the different distros handled hardware exactly the same
<czr> Determinist, good luck :-)
<Determinist> czr, sometimes having too much to choose from and being unique can give users a real headache
<czr> I agree, it's a problem
<czr> but that's why distros should do the hard work
<runevi> Nice.  Now I've got kde installed.  Looking forward to testing it.  This is great. :-)  My first ubuntu experience looks like it's going to be enjoyable.
<nico> can i play with maddnes
<Determinist> czr, yeah
<czr> could be nice to have an unified driver system, but I have a bad feeling that ain't going to happen while I'm alive
<czr> and I'm planning on being alive for quite some time still
<runevi> How do I enable those "controversial" nice ubuntu splash pictures?
<nico> i'm working to play doom III in ubuntu amd64
<nico> what do you think?
<czr> doesn't doom3 support linux directly?
<czr> why would you need wine?
<freelove> are there any rules that hdb1 should be swap pr / partition or primary partition?
<docta_v> czr: yes it does. using wine would be...foolish
<runevi> freelove: No.
<nico> need wine
<Determinist> czr, well, i hope
<nico> i need drink some wine too
<freelove> runevi: during installation i saw that swap was my primary partition....and home & / were logical ones............is this ok?
<czr> freelove, depends on what you want to achieve. but no techical limitations
<windowmaker> defiance: are you there?
<docta_v> carmack didn't want to dick anyone over so it got released on win, mac and linux almost simultaneously
<czr> freelove, if it works, it's ok
<runevi> freelove: I think so .. I usually have / as hda1 or whatever, then make the rest be logical volumes, but I think it
<docta_v> ubuntu doesn't make a /boot?
<runevi> it's just a matter of taste.,
<brosiooz> anyone knwon a repository with java1.5 for ubuntu ?
* czr wishes some of the strategy games would be also released on linux
<czr> docta_v, you only need /boot for old bioses and for booting LVM-rooted systems
<docta_v> czr: there's always cedega
<zizo> I have a question about libdvdcss
<czr> docta_v, can't be bothered with that
<docta_v> haha...why not
<docta_v> it's not that much trouble is it
<czr> it won't work anyway :-)
<Ng> brosiooz: it's fairly easy to make your own: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<czr> I'm a realist
<runevi> czr: Oh, you always have those freecraft things. .
<czr> hehe
<docta_v> cedega is pretty robust at this point
<runevi> czr: A lot of those are really nice.
<Ivan> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu with a cmd
<Ivan> ?
<czr> runevi, they have AI nowadays?
<czr> docta_v, you use it
<czr> ?
<hawking> will I face any problems if I remove evolution and install thunderbird istead?
<runevi> czr: I think so.  Not the best in the world, but .. :_)
<docta_v> czr: no :)  but it's good
<czr> docta_v, what do you base your second-hand opinion on then?
<docta_v> czr: i don't even use a linux desktop i just like to troll on here
<runevi> czr: It's called 'stratagus' these days.  Last time I checked it out it was pretty good - but I had some problems with my graphics card.
<aeon17x> !harddrive
<czr> docta_v, you're evil :-)
<Ng> hawking: it'd be easier to leave evolution installed, otherwise the ubuntu-desktop metapackage will have to be removed I suspect, but you're fine to install and use thunderbird either way :)
<czr> runevi, hmm, I'll check it out
<docta_v> czr: i've heard good things about it and it's list of supported games is impressive
<runevi> Nice.. it has been in active development the last few months too
<aeon17x> Uh, what happened to ubotu?
<aeon17x> ;_;
<czr> docta_v, good to know before I spend many hours trying to figure out what went wrong with it :-)
<irvin> aeon17x: ubotu died earlier
<shinu> oskude: ok i failed :P even the .deb doesnt like me.
<Ng> docta_v: cedega's pretty poor generally, but it beats rebooting
<Ivan> any 1
<Ivan> ???
<aeon17x> noooooo
<zizo> i am trying to install libdvdcss2 using Synaptic Package Manager but it says that libdvdcss2 can't be authenticated so it is dangerous to install it. So any advice?
<shinu> oskude: anyways, gotta run now so ill try some other things later :D
<senectus> hello again everyone. I've just swapped my mainboard and processor out and rebooted and the PC has come up with most stuff working fine.. except for my x.org/nvidia AGP card.. is there some way I can make it auto detect and resetup every thing again?
<irvin> zizo: just ignore it
<oskude> shinu, i was able to build this http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xvidcap/xvidcap-1.1.3-p7.tar.gz
<freelove> zizo: its alright......go ahaead
<docta_v> Ng: i guess i'll need my wintendo for a while then
<czr> docta_v, you know whether cedega 'supports' ubuntu?
<oskude> shinu, im experimenting with it atm...
<irvin> zizo: you probably need to apt=get update later to fix that
<Ng> docta_v: meh, a ps2 is much more useful :)
<czr> ng, you've used cedega?
<Ng> czr: their debian packages work with ubuntu
<Vivid> Hi Everybody
<docta_v> Ng: what do you play on ps2? i have trouble getting interested in games these days
<czr> ng, thanks, but is it crap or not? should I waste time on it?
<zizo> so it won't make my system vulnerable to any kind of attack?
<Ivan> any 1 know how to reinstall ubuntu, i dont have a cd-drive i have ubuntu installed
<Vivid> I have a short question ...
<Ng> docta_v: I'm gonna go and get Kong later :)
<hawking> Ng : what happens when ubuntu-desktop meta package is removed?
<runevi> Ahwell, gotta test KDE.  I'll be back
<pierrot> mmjoin n
<pierrot> join n7mm
<Ng> czr: that depends on the game you want to play - if it's well supported then it probably is worth using, but some games don't work and some take a lot of fiddling. I only use it for CounterStrike:Source, so I'm hardly a world expert on it ;)
<senectus> hello again everyone. I've just swapped my mainboard and processor out and rebooted and the PC has come up with most stuff working fine.. except for my x.org/nvidia AGP card.. is there some way I can make it auto detect and resetup every thing again?
<Vivid> Is there also a tool in Ubuntu, to install applications, like in Suse or Fedora????
<docta_v> Ng: shadow of the colossus is cool...a lot of people are saying it's the game of the year. i don't know about that but it's fun
<irvin> Vivid: Synaptic
<Vivid> nice
<Vivid> thx
<HappyFool> senectus: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Ng> hawking: nothing much really, providing you put it back on before you upgrade your install to the next release
<windowmaker> defiance: you there man?
<hawking> Ng : thanks
<Vivid> Is it possible to make the windows more transparent??
<czr> ng, ok, thanks
<Vivid> Irvin: Is it possible to make the windows more transparent??
<Ng> Vivid: support for that is still very new, but there's something called xcompmgr that can make individual windows translucent if your X server supports it
<dl1bku> Hi, I'd like to tweak an input driver for xorg-x11. However, I cannot locate the "xorg-x11-sdk" package (Suse's name) or similar for ubuntu (google and friends didn't reveal any useful info). A hint what to look out for would be helpful. Anybody?
<senectus> HappyFool, how do I find out what the video cards bus identifyer is?
<rabeldable> !sdk
<Vivid> I don't need it for individual windows.... I want it for EVERY window... and for every windows the same settings!
<HappyFool> senectus: i'm not sure, sorry
<HappyFool> dl1bku: try x-window-system-dev
<dl1bku> senectus: lspci?
<irvin> Vivid: yes
<irvin> it's on the wiki as i remember
<Vivid> ok
<senectus> dl1bku, doesn't show up anything nvidia related...
<Vivid> so I'll look for it
<Vivid> I will bookmark this channel now, for later ! :)
<Ng> senectus: are you sure you need the identifier? afaik you only really need it if you have multiple cards
<irvin> cool
<xfree> when the printer -lasser one- print page with like a shadow everywhere what that mean ? and how can i fix this?
<senectus> Ng, well there is an onboard one, but I don't want to use it.. I have a gforce6600gt in the AGP slot
<irvin> Vivid: i'd love to search it for you, but i've got lots on my hands
<dl1bku> HappyFool: Ok, i believe I checked that out and was still missing some headers (e.g. xf86version.h)... I'll report back in a minute if the package is installed
<j813> How can I add a choice for Monitor resolution in desktop or xorg.conf? Was not able to add it during setup installtion
<HappyFool> dl1bku: ah
<shinu> oskude: okies, ill try that when i come back. :D
<czr> ng, you use cedega?
<Ng> senectus: ah, then you will need to. does lspci not show any VGA controllers?
<Vivid> If you find something, you can post me the link the next time
<HappyFool> dl1bku: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search field. I remember needing extra things for some X app I compiled
<Ng> czr: I answered that question already
<czr> ah yes, so you did, didn't notice, sry :-)
<dl1bku> senectus: you should see something like this: 0000:00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go]  (rev b2)
<Vivid> Thx for your help. I have to leave now. Cu later!
<ma> hello
<ma> i need help
<dragoon> ...
<WildZeck> hello , i need money
<djib> my god OOo Base is soooooo unstable !!!
<melonipoika> hi, i need help resizing my ext3 partition, i have tryed with parted in live cd, but i get err saying "filesystem has options not suported" or something like that...
<HappyFool> ma: please be more specific
<dragoon> melonipoika: in your partition table is it set to ext3 ?
<senectus> dl1bku, ok I see this: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00f1 (rev a2)
<WildZeck> melonipoika, try qtpated from knoppix 4
<dl1bku> HappyFool: let me rephrase this: It's not an X11-app (no problems here). It's the pen input driver for my tablet-pc. There are some "Pen buttons" on the screen ("off screen") that generate Keyboard events. However the position definition is plainly wrong and needs to be tweaked -> Hence I need to compile a "X11-driver" first. X-window-system-dev is installed btw.
<hile> melonipoika: uh you have quite funny nick ;)
<dragoon> senectus: that looks right
<melonipoika> hehe
<dragoon> mines about the same
<melonipoika> i have tryed qtparted from systemrescuecd, but it didn't let me resize that partition
<senectus> dragoon, hmm so why is it crashing when I kick in GDM
<HappyFool> dl1bku: and you're pretty sure xf86version.h is the file you need? I couldn't find that on packages.ubuntu.com
<melonipoika> hile, puhutko suomea?
<hile> toki
<dragoon> whats the error ?
<senectus> dragoon, do you want the xserver output? (last few lines anyhow)?
<runevi> God!  What a terrible noise!
<runevi> My soundcard isn't working well ;D
<dragoon> senectus: yea that would help :)
<runevi> Maybe I should disable the internal sound card. :D
<docta_v> runevi: sometimes a swift kick will help
<ma> I have two computers but onli qne monito
<senectus> dragoon, ahh crap.. I know what I've done wrong :-P I haven't attached the extrnal power to it.. sorry for wasting your time :-P
<senectus> I'm an idiot :-)
<dl1bku> HappyFool: many more, this is just the first one (xf86tc1k.c:67:25: xf86Version.h: No such file or directory). I just checked back to debian - no sdk package there either... Looks like I have to install the xorg-x11 sources 8-( (or use SuSe on a remote computer). Thank's anyway
<dragoon> senectus: no problem
<xfree> whay ubuntu more diff than other distro on share network -use ubuntu like getway [router] - ?
<dl1bku> HappyFool: maybe one last question: are there any developer IRC-Channels?
<HappyFool> dl1bku: google indicates other people are having the same problem
<HappyFool> dl1bku: for ubuntu? #ubuntu-devel, i think
<ma> i want to have one red of two computers but with one monitor
<dl1bku> HappyFool: ok, yes - google said that others were looking on the web... this doesn't mean there is no solution when asking the right people 8-)
<aeon17x> Is it possible to expand the partition Ubuntu occupies so that it'll get more disk space? (in this case, ext3)
<HappyFool> aeon17x: ext3 partitions can be resized, afaik
<hawking> where can i get clamAv's rar module? when it scans rar files it gives rar module failure
<HappyFool> aeon17x: 'man resize2fs' -- you'll need to umount the partition, though
<ma> hay alguien k hable espaol??
<czr> aeon17x, offline: resize2fs, online: ext2online, but won't work with ubuntu kernels
<HappyFool> ma: try #ubuntu-es   (   /join #ubuntu-es   )
<aeon17x> Thanks, I'll try it out sometime.
<freelove> attn! kopete now lets u see webcams! yoooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooo!:D
<Determinist> was openoffice 2 added to breezy repositories? not 1.9.X, but actual 2.0.X
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<aeon17x> Determinist: there's a forum topic that points you to the repositories, but those are not the official Ubuntu repos.
<Determinist> hmm, yes, i know that
<runevi> Okay.  I still have problems with the audio card.  It's a Sound Blaster Audigy SE .. the kernel module loaded is the snd_ca0106 ( I think).
<docta_v> runevi: you should verify with lsmod
<runevi> docta_v: Well, I did ..
<runevi> docta_v: But I'm not familiar enough with soundcards. :)
<runevi> snd_ca0106, snd_ac97_codec, snd_pcm_oss, snd_mixer_oss, snd_pcm, snd_timer and snd is loaded
<senectus> dragoon, ok gdm starts A-okay now, then when I log in I get a brown screen with a mouse pointer.. thats it.. No icons I got no "loading splash" or anything..
<runevi> It sounds like a ships horn if I push ANY of the options up in alsamixer.
<runevi> Really, Really bad sound.
<runevi> (That, and try to play an mp3)
<Ng> Determinist: after they cut a release, ubuntu only includes serious bug fixes, not new versions
<dragoon> senectus: have you something like gnome installed
<Determinist> Ng, alright, thanks
<senectus> dragoon, something like? I have a full Ubuntu install no real customisations other than non-free drivers like the nvidia
<northie> trying to get my audigy ls to give some sound. anyone done this?
<senectus> dragoon, that is to say... the normal ubuntu desktop which is Gnome
<dragoon> ok
<runevi> northie: Well, I have problems wth my audigy se ..
<dragoon> make sure its selected
<dragoon> and wait for it to load ^^
<northie> yeah, runevi, thought mine was an se too.. only ubuntu finds it as an ls :p
<sdakota> where can I find the network install CD ?
<sdakota> oops
<sdakota> wrong channel :/
<runevi> northie: ah.
<rambo3> there is non
<runevi> northie: I'll check what my ubuntu identifies it as.
<oskude> yes there is, i use one :)
<northie> okay. you got any sound at all?
<runevi> northie: Ah.  Mine is also identified as an 'ls'.
<rambo3> oskude a ubuntu net install?
<northie> lovely.
<runevi> northie: Well, if I enter alsamixer, and turn up the volume .. it sounds like a ships horn
<oskude> rambo3, yup
<runevi> :-)
<runevi> northie: Really, really, really nasty
<Nameeater> what is a good vnc app?
<BockBilbo> osfameron, there is a debian one but not an ubuntu net install i think
<northie> runevi,  yeah, tell me about it. the analog front, right?
<runevi> northie: Do you get the ship-horn sound too?
<northie> runevi,  or all the levers?
<runevi> northie: Exactly.
<northie> runevi,  hah
<runevi> northie: Sounds nasty for you too?
<docta_v> Nameeater: tightvnc
<oskude> coooool, xvidcap works :)
<northie> runevi: Yeah, real bad.
<northie> runevi: Let's figure it out.
<runevi> northie: Houston, I think we've found a bug. :-)
<senectus> dragoon, It's been waiting for about 5 mins now... still nothing and no disc activity
<northie> runevi: Heh. You on alsa?
<runevi> northie: Yeah.  My guess is that it's another chipset.
<Nameeater> docta_v: looks interesting, thanks
<runevi> northie: Yup.
<dragoon> odd
<runevi> northie: My guess is that it's another chipset with the "second edition".
<northie> runevi: Could you switch to alsa right off or did you run through some guide?
<northie> runevi: sounds interesting
<runevi> northie: it installed with alsa ..
<runevi> northie: Installed ubuntu like .. 30 minutes ago, for the first time. :D
<Nameeater> hmm, can you use anything to be the client?
<northie> runevi: ah. I reinstalled it thirty minutes ago, after working for hours through different guides and messing everything up royally in the proces
<freelove> hey check out this cute ubuntu wallpaper http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/files/4/6/2/5/7/ubuntu_winter_tux_hat_original.png
<northie> runevi: freaking out over my audio here.
<northie> runevi: if you head into system, settings, multimedia system selector, does it let you test the alsa?
<runevi> northie: Same here, but luckily I've got an on board audio card too, but that's not a 7.1 card.
<runevi> northie: running kubuntu here. :D
<northie> runevi: ah. hah.
<oskude> freelove, nice, but the "hat" looks ugly (badly resized bitmap over vector graphics O.o )
<docta_v> Nameeater: yes but you don't get the benefit of the tightvnc extensions... there is a tightvnc viewer for everything though...you can even use the java one on OSX
<freelove> oskude: :(
<Nameeater> cool ok
<northie> runevi: goddammit, we need a professional sound-guy here.
<runevi> northie: I'm trying to find some kernel-traffic. :)
<Nameeater> oo there it is
<runevi> northie: Well, I'm going to look through kernel-traffic to see whether a newer kernel may solve it.
<northie> runevi: i have no idea what you're talking about, but it sounds good. keep at it, billy jo.
<senectus> guys when I log into ubuntu after the GDM login I get just a brown screen (no icons or panels) and the "loading splash" never came up. Any ideas?
<HymnToLife> senectus > certainly you messed up gnome
<northie> senectus: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to ctrl-alt-f6 and check where the thing locks up.
<runevi> northie: http://forum.micromart.co.uk/shwmessage.aspx?forumid=22&messageid=75599#bm75877  .. someone with the same problem on SuSE.
<HymnToLife> launh a failsafe terminal and run apt-get install gnome
<Pawka> hi
<Pawka> what is ubuntu technical requirements?
<northie> runevi: i heard we were on alsa's shitlist. http://www.alsa-project.org/black.html
<senectus> northie, how do I see how it locked up? is there a particular log for that?
<oNe^somewhere> how do i set up a network to see windows pc's and for them to see mine (network = 2 windows pc's and 1 ubuntu)
<HymnToLife> I got the same problem after trying to remoe evolution :p
<runevi> northie: Eyh .. #creative is a support channel for creative's open source drivers .. on THIS network! :)
<northie> senectus: well, with them combos you check through the gnome startup sequence, and somewhere or other it's at a halt.
<northie> senectus: but yeah, apt-get install gnome right away wouldn't be a bother.
<Pawka> can i run ubuntu @ 500 mhz P3 ?
<Pawka> :-)
<northie> runevi: i'll be there
<irvin> Pawka: sure you can
<Nameeater> pawka: ram?
<oNe^somewhere> i'm running mine on a 450 Mhz Pawka
<oNe^somewhere> 384 Mb of ram
<senectus> northie, ctrl-alt-f1 gets me a termianl session, I can log into that, but where do i look for signs of how gnome halted?
<Nameeater> that would be fine ;) my 400mhz 64meg of ram chugs a bit, need to throw anouther 64/128 in it
<northie> senectus, eh. ctrl-alt-f8 i think
<Pawka> ok
<Pawka> thanx
<Pawka> i have 192 ram
<oNe^somewhere> how do i set up a network to see windows pc's and for them to see mine (network = 2 windows pc's and 1 ubuntu)
<ucit> hiho
<defiance> Hmm.
<rob_p> oNe^somewhere:  Create a network, put all of the machines on the same subnet, load and configure samba on the Ubuntu box, and make sure they are setup in the same workgroup.  Easy!
<irvin> oNe^somewhere: setup samba
<kyncani> oNe^somewhere: methinks you should get some howto for windows, linux, samba, network
<oNe^somewhere> i have amba
<oNe^somewhere> samba
<aitor> what must I do to make my wireless network card connect at startup?
<rob_p> oNe^somewhere:  Then do the other steps!
<aitor> I have to connect it manually
<senectus> northie, umm It's sitting at "checkng battery state". This is a desktop.. it's got no battery as such
<aitor> I wrote the configuration parameters at /etc/network/interfaces, but it won't work :S
<dpupp-afk> i set up apache, but i need to set permittion for the /var/www/ folder to be readable by the world. how do i do that?
<dpupp-afk> i just want it read only.
<aitor> chmod
<rob_p> dpupp-afk:  As long as the user under which apache runs, can read it, you're good to go.
<ucit> sudo chmod
<dpupp-afk> ok thanks
<ucit> probably you'l have to use google for the use of the command, i only know u have to sudo chmod
<dpupp-afk> ok... chmod says too few arguments...
<dpupp-afk> sorry.. im new to this
<ucit> that's what i mean
<ucit> i dont know accactly to
<ucit> that's why u'l have to search google for chmod
<triple5> you don't have to google for chmod
<dpupp-afk> ah ok. got it.
<dpupp-afk> ??
<jorgg> if I want to program a GUI application with wxWidgets how do I install the needed libaries?
<triple5> just use the built in system of man and info
<triple5> for example chmod --help
<dpupp-afk> man chmod right?
<dpupp-afk> ah
<triple5> or chmod --usage
<ucit> of course xD
<rob_p> dpupp-afk:  What are you trying to do?
<ucit> srry, my fault
<triple5> or info chmod or man chmod
<dpupp-afk> chmod --usage says unreconized option
<dpupp-afk> rob_p im just trying to set a group of files to be readable.
<rob_p> dpupp-afk:  Readable by apache right?
<dpupp-afk> yeah and the world.
<triple5> btw for apache you don't need the /var/www/ to set to be readable to world, you just have to have it readable to www-data
<triple5> apache should be part of www-data
<dpupp-afk> i thought it had to be in the /var/www
<rob_p> dpupp-afk:  Do, "ls -ld /var/www | cut -d ' ' -f1" and tell us what it says.
<dpupp-afk> hang on a sec. this wil be easier if i log in here from the other machine instead of running back and forth
<dl1bku> HappyFool: use alien on an arbritrary xorg-x11-sdk.rpm and editing the Imakefile worked -> success
<rob_p> dpupp-afk:  It should be drwxr-xr-x and will probably be owned by root.
<rob_p> dpupp-afk:  ...which is fine.  As long as the user under which apache runs, can read it, you're set.
<hawking> lol
<triple5> exactly rob_p is right stick to his advice
<BrianB04> Morning all
<triple5> I gotta lave for a while
<dpupp_apache> rob_p, what was that command again?
<dpupp_apache> i switched machines
<triple5> dpupp_apache just type ls -al /var
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  ls -ld /var/www
<oNe^somewhere> smb4k sux big time
<dpupp_apache> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2005-12-10 07:38 /var/www
<dpupp_apache> http://65.189.185.5/
<kbrooks|bed> back
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  Looks fine to me.  It's set to mode 755 which means everyone can read it.
<dpupp_apache> odd. i keep getting forbidden when i try to look at it: http://65.189.185.5/
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  Go view your apache logs then.
<dpupp_apache> k...
<dpupp_apache> brb
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  /var/log/apache or something...
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  Your index.html file is readable by apache right?  (ex: chmod 644 index.html)
<dpupp_apache> honestly, i dont know. its showing as 700
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  That's why!
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  change it to 644
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  chmod 644 /var/www/index.html
<dpupp_apache> rob_p... all my files in /var/www/ are 700
<selinium> dpupp_apache, sudo chmod -r 0644 /var/www
<dpupp_apache> *takes note*
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  Well, they need to be readable if you want apache to serve them.
<selinium> :)
<runevi> Hohumm .. okay.  Ubuntu installed.  Now I need to get my sound card working .. and find how I remove that nasty en_US.UTF-8 and get good old Latin-1 (ISO-8859-1 ;)
<tdondich> I'm running amd64, and I'm attempting to run a program which requires SDL.  I get error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: no such file or dir; however, I have that file in /usr/lib, it's in my ld.so.conf file, and I ran ldconfig
<tdondich> Anyone have some ideas?
<mjr> runevi, have fun going backwards in time :] 
<selinium> dpupp_apache, the -r flag allows it to go thru all the files in /var/www
<runevi> mjr: UTF8 sucks. :)
<runevi> mjr: And I can tell you the reason why it sucks.  It screwes up when you also need to support foreign charsets.  I'm _Dead tired_ of strange chars fscking up my commands.
<dpupp_apache> rop_p, im getting an error in the terminal...I type: ookami@navi:~$ sudo chmod -r 0644 /var/www and it says:  cannot access `0644': No such file or directory
<runevi> mjr: I get strange "invisible" chars on my command lines if I use certain keys.
<runevi> mjr: Which I need to locate and delete by hitting backspace _twice_ at the correct place.
<runevi> mjr: It's also a pain if I'm doing a for-loop in bash, creating new files, who all is created with strange chars.
<runevi> mjr: Especially if the strange char is the first character of the filename.
<runevi> mjr: UTF-8 when using a norwegian keyboard *sucks* under linux.
<runevi> mjr: And it has been in that state of suckiness for at least 4 years.
<mjr> runevi, you might get that shell behaviour if your shell doesn't support utf-8; bash does
<runevi> mjr: I use bash.
<runevi> mjr: And I get that behaviour with bash.
<runevi> mjr: But it doesn't happen on my _own_ machine, it happens when I ssh into other machines.
<mjr> perhaps you just use a sucky terminal then. Or you have some conflicting self-made locale settings in different processes (terminal, bash)
<dpupp_apache> rob_p thanks for pointing me in the right direction. :) seems i need to learn a lot about permisions first.
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  Sorry I stepped away...  Did you get it figured out?
<mjr> runevi, well then, you need a translator program (luit, screen) in between, or just set consistent locales on the other boxes too
<dpupp_apache> no, i got an error when issuing the command.
<dpupp_apache> rob_p^
<mjr> as for filenames, convmv is a nice utility to convert
<defiance> Hrm
<runevi> mjr: Or I just switch to iso-8859-1 which doesn't cause me pain.
<defiance> Anyone got any tips for playing .WMV files?
<dpupp_apache> defiance, w32codecs will allow the play back of .wmv
<defiance> Well, as far as I know, they're not in the reps?
<runevi> mjr: I've spent enough hundreds of hours troubleshooting utf-8 troubles, without getting anywhere near where I would want to be.
<runevi> mjr: So, back to iso-8859-1 for me.
<dpupp_apache> uncomment your sources: sudo gedit/etc/apt/sources.list
<runevi> (Strange thing, everybody else at work also have switched back to iso-8859-1 ;)
<defiance> dpupp_apache, heh, which ones?
<triple5> dpupp-apache you should try to look in the access file on the server, it should be visible when you type ls -al /var/www/
<triple5> it is called .htaccess
<triple5> apache2 looks into this file in order to check access privileges
<dpupp_apache> i still have not been able to set 644 to my 700 files.
<selinium> dpupp_apache, WHAT COMMAND DID YOU ISSYE?
<dpupp_apache> defiance, im not sure which onces.
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  do, "sudo chmod 644 /var/www/*" and that will make all files within  /var/www readable.
<selinium> Oops caps lock
<selinium> Oops caps lock
<defiance> Hm, well, I'm using multiverse, universe, backports, restricted etc.. still not finding it. I thought I read about it being removed cause of it not being free or something like that.
<selinium> dpupp_apache,  sudo chmod -R 0644 /var/www
<dpupp_apache> ookami@navi:~$ sudo chmod 644 /var/www/*
<dpupp_apache> chmod: cannot access `/var/www/*': No such file or directory
<selinium> dpupp_apache,  you need the recurse flag
<dpupp_apache>  sudo chmod -R 0644 /var/www -- solved ;)
<simi> ciao
<dpupp_apache> now to test it ;)
<rob_p> selinium:  You're assuming he doesn't have any files (such as cgi) that will need to be executable.
<dpupp_apache> i dotn ahve any cgi... just html...and images.
<selinium> dpupp_apache, True, but he has on ly HTML
<dpupp_apache> im not daring enough to add anything else at the moment.
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  That's fine.
<trevilor> hi guys
<triple5> dpupp_apache: I still don't see anything, do you have  an index.html?
<trevilor> a package suggests to install "w32codecs" but apt-cache shows no such package. any ideas?
<selinium> dpupp_apache, remember you can type <command> --help for greater knowledge on a command or fo more indepth explainations use man <command>
<selinium> dpupp_apache, take a look at   chmod --help   and    man chmod
<deity> hi
<dpupp_apache> ok. got it. will try reading the man pages again.. but it seems i can never make heads or tails of the lines without a real life example..
<trevilor> hi
<trevilor> dpupp_apache, google for tutorials for linux beginners. they cover examples and non-techy explanations
<Ubuntu-Pk> how do i make updates in ubuntu
<dpupp_apache> i remember last time before i had to reinstall ubuntu, i could rt clickt he file and select the permision from there...
<hawking> when I scan a directory with clamscan ... does it try to do any action on infected files or does it just list them?
<Ubuntu-Pk> can somebody help me with the update part of ubuntu
<dpupp_apache> now its saying unable to determine permision.
<SuperSox> hello, I've just installed ubuntu (very impressed) but I didn't get the option to set a root password at install so I'm curious to know what it is
<hawking> noone knows?
<Kimppa> Hello. I'm trying to make a swapfile, but I have small problems with the swapon-command. What I've done so far : 1) created an empty file to /var/swapfile usind the command "dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1024 count=1048576". Then I made it a swap "mkswap -L myswap swapfile". Now I'm wondering, how do I actually start using that swapfile?
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  If apache still can't serve up any content from your /var/www dir, then it's time to view your /var/log/apache/error.log for clues.  Apache's config files have many options and maybe something is not configured properly.
<trevilor> Ubuntu-Pk, beginner questions are covered by the manual
<Kimppa> I tried with "swapon -U <uuid>" but it didn't work :/
<SuperSox> well, using the only password I supplied to su to root, doesn't work :S
<thoreauputic_> SuperSox: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<trevilor> SuperSox, check the ubuntu faq. its nicely explained why you dont use a password for the root account
<rob_p> hawking:  By default, it just gives a report to stdout.  If you want it to remove the infected file(s), you have to tell it to do so.  man clamscan for more info...
<SuperSox> thankyou :)
<senectus> what kernel should I be using for the AMD 64 3200+ (venice core) but in 32 bit mode?
<thoreauputic_> SuperSox: Ubuntu uses sudo, not su for superuser tasks
<giorgos_> ubuntu's openoffice has many unusable greek fonts, where can I report it?
<dpupp_apache> i wonder if i have to restart apache for this to take effect.
<SuperSox> thoreauputic_: okie :)
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  Only if you changed the config file(s).  But it can't hurt to reload it (/etc/init.d/apache reload).
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  Did apache's error log give you any clues?
<dpupp_apache> uh-oh... i think i messed something up.
<dpupp_apache> * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)... httpd (pid 6016?) not running
<levander> Somebody can tell me why /etc/skel/.bashrc checks for the TERM value "color-xterm"?  I've never seen any program set TERM to color-xterm.
<dpupp_apache> error log... *trying to locate it*
<triple5> Ubuntu-Pk: click on synaptic in your menu also don't forget to look at the right top of your screen if updates are available there is a red little button click on that and it's all automagically
<senectus> what kernel should I be using for the AMD 64 3200+ (venice core) but in 32 bit mode?
* rob_p hints at dpupp_apache to look in /var/log/apache
<dpupp_apache> yeah i found it there. :) didnt see anything out of normal other than a huge list of items denided.
<dpupp_apache> Sat Dec 10 07:29:53 2005]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<dpupp_apache> thats at the top.
<thomas__> hi
<thomas__> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = "de_DE:en_GB:en", LC_ALL  "de", LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8" are supported and installed on your system. perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C");
<thomas__> how do i solve this?
<dpupp_apache> hmm. i dont remember it being this hard last time :( i must be doing something wrong.
<selinium> dpupp_apache, How did you install everything?
<dpupp_apache> synaptic.
<dpupp_apache> then i copied all the files on my backup drive to /var/www/
<seife``> Hi
<dpupp_apache> i edited the apache2.conf to aim at my custom 404...saved it, and that was it.
<selinium> hi thoreauputic_  Where has the bot gone?
<seife``> Why i cant see the files of my windows partitions that is on this same hard drive? I shared the whole disk and i still dont see anything..
<rob_p> dpupp_apache:  You're going to be most interested in the last few lines of the error log.  Anyway, good luck with it.  I'm sure you'll get it figured out.
<dpupp_apache> thanks rop_p.
<thoreauputic_> selinium: I don't know - cafuego would be the person to ask I guess - but I don't think he's around
<selinium> dpupp_apache, there is a really good install tutorial in the wiki  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<agente87> is anybody using edubuntu?
<selinium> thoreauputic_, It has been missing for a few days now...
<BuFF> how can i install kde in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<thoreauputic_> selinium: off and on - was here for a while yesterday
<selinium> Oh, ok, I will track cafuego down.
* selinium puts on his pith helmet
<william> What is the name of that program which allows an ASPI drive to behave as an SCSI drive?
<selinium> dpupp_apache, I assume that the chown has the right users?
<senectus> guys when I log into ubuntu after the GDM login I get just a brown screen (no icons or panels) and the "loading splash" never came up. Any ideas?
<trevilor> can anyone please explain to me why the package w32codecs is not available when i use the sources.list from this url: http://schimana.net/ubuntu-sourceslist/
<william> Anyone?
<thoreauputic_> trevilor: because the marillat repos are commented out - but I suggest if you use marillat you use it *only* to get w32codecs and comment it out afterwards
<seife``> where can i download the winmac stab file
<dpupp_apache> chown? never heard of it...
<thoreauputic_> trevilor: otherwise expect much pain and breakage
<boerni> !w32codecs
<trevilor> thoreauputic_, why are these codecs only covered by this unstable repo?
<thoreauputic_> boerni: the bot is AWOL
<dpupp_apache> silinum, i was just now reading that doc you linked :)
<senectus> When I log into ubuntu after the GDM login I get just a brown screen (no icons or panels) and the "loading splash" never came up. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic_> trevilor: legal reasons
<trevilor> i see
<william> I'm trying to use CDRecord on an IDE DVD-RW
<trevilor> thanks for info :o)
<selinium> dpupp_apache, you use chown to change the user,    sudo chown dpupp:root <file> to change the ownership to dpup:root
<thoreauputic_> trevilor: the distribution of w32codecs is illegal in most places
<dpupp_apache> selinium, so i can change the owner of all the files in my var/www/ ?
<selinium> dpupp_apache, I have got to dash out now, but fell free to beep me about any server problems!
<trevilor> thoreauputic_, well. i dont even know if the codecs will fix my problems on playing some XVIDs
<meepy> When all ports except 631 (IPP) is closed, i don't have to worry about security?
<thoreauputic_> trevilor: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<davix> how can I burn mp3s straight to audio cd?
<davix> is there a program that handles it?
<trevilor> thoreauputic_, thanks
<gnomefreak> in general is there another meta package to compile a source other than build-essential?
<eswar> hi
<selinium> dpupp_apache, yes, if you want to you can use the recurse flag -R again.   sudo chown -R <user>:<user> /path/to/folder    where <user> is the users name. try it without the -R flag on a file and right click and view properties! :)
<thoreauputic_> meepy: port 631 should not be open to the internet - your local network is OK of course
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: not afaik
<gnomefreak> ok ty Kamping_Kaiser
<meepy> Its 127.0.0.1 as source, and 127.0.0.1 as destenation, so that should be fine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: why do you ask?
<thoreauputic_> meepy: yes of course - that's just your machine loopback
<meepy> :)
<gnomefreak> i have to compile links2 again since windows install wrote over ubuntu so im getting it back to my likeing
<meepy> Fuck windows, I so much like Linux rather than Windows, going to wipe my windows partition later :)
<uykucu> hi
<thoreauputic_> meepy: language ;-)
<meepy> Sorry. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> meepy: a noble sentiment, but avoid swearing ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<uykucu> I not have source.list
<uykucu> hoary for source.list
<meepy> I regret I paid for my windows key :/
<dpupp_apache> :( all files in /var/www/ say "the permissions of filenamehere.htm could not be determined.
<lucaas> uykucu, in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<selinium> meepy, indeed! But we have some very young users in here sometimes! :)
<meepy> :)
<selinium> meepy, I will never go back to Windows....
<selinium> :)
<uykucu> :) I know but
<meepy> Me either, I installed Linux for the first time 1 week ago, and since I haven't booted Windows
<dpupp_apache> mm im going to test creating a doc from scratch and putting it in the folder to see if it has to do with anything...
<Paul^> i want to install ubuntu on my working pc, next to windows, because i still use windows too much, but i only have 1 hd and i don't have experience with partitioning. is it possible to create an extra partition using partition magic or something and then install ubuntu on that?
<selinium> dpupp_apache, good idea, I think maybe you have changed user names between your boxes?
<johndarkhorse> meepy: let us respect others in here, please
<meepy> What do you mean by that?
<johndarkhorse> meepy: not everyone would like to learn english vulgarities
<meepy> Excuse me?
<dpupp_apache> well, selenium, what happened was, my ubuntu box, i messed something up in the xorg.conf... i could not figure it out, so i backed my data, and re formated and installed... then copied the data back...
<thoreauputic_> johndarkhorse: he's already apologised
<selinium> johndarkhorse, meepy has already apologised.. :)
<selinium> thoreauputic_, you still type quicker then me!
<william> I need a simple, userfriendly CD burner that works with ISOs in Linux.
<dpupp_apache> !! now i cant get access to the folder /var/www/
<thoreauputic_> selinium: no I type slower but I think faster *grin*
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: seems if it's not one bot, it's another, lol
* thoreauputic_ runs
<dpupp_apache> bash: cd: /var/www: Permission denied
<Kamping_Kaiser> william: nautilus?
<selinium> thoreauputic_, Sadlt i think both is the case!
<william> How do I get it to work with ISOs?
<william> I don't see the option.
<selinium> dpupp_apache, pm?
<dpupp_apache> what is pm?
<meepy> Private Msg.
<meepy> Query
<selinium> dpupp_apache, private message,
<dpupp_apache> ah! my bad.. i thought it was an option.
<dpupp_apache> LAMO!
<dpupp_apache> sure
<senectus> What is "AGP fast write" and is it safe to use it under Linux (nVidia card)
<dpupp_apache> selinium, sure
<Paul^> senectus: depends on what card you have
<senectus> Paul^, geforce 6600GT AGP
<Paul^> senectus: ahh no problem then
<selinium> dpupp_apache, Damn, i have just been called out for lunch. If you are still having troubles when I get back I am all yours.
<dpupp_apache> ok. i'll be here.
<selinium> :)
<senectus> Paul^, ok next quetion :-) What is "AGP 3.0 calibration cycle" ??
<william> Fast write might make it faster, but it generaly makes it more unstable.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: could i help?
<senectus> william, oh
<william> Doesn't do much
<T-One> I have a little connection problem that I need a hand with:
<dpupp_apache> Kamping_Kaiser, feel free :)
<Paul^> senectus: heh, i have now idea to be honest, i'm not that much of an expert with vga cards.
<T-One> I am remoted into my home network, and I have a ubuntu box I'm in the process of configuring
<dpupp_apache> Kamping_Kaiser, ok, heres where im at so far
<T-One> I forgot to restart ssh, and I haven't done the GMD>VNC setup yet.
<senectus> Paul^, oh well.. thanks anyhow.. btw, you any sort of an expert with Gnome ? :-)
<dpupp_apache> Kamping_Kaiser, apache2 is installed, files have been copied to the /var/www/ however, i can not enter the folder /var/www/ .. i can enter /var/ but not www. i dont have permittion anymore.
<T-One> but I DID manage to setup XDMCP...is there a way I can get a login on this system?
<Paul^> senectus: is this of any help? http://www.rojakpot.com/default.aspx?location=8&var1=0&var2=294
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: can you run `ls -dlh /var/www` for me?
<dpupp_apache> drw-r--r--  3 root root 4.0K 2005-12-10 07:38 /var/www
<thoreauputic_> T-One: XDMCP without encryption would be very insecure I think...
<Paul^> senectus: and no, i don't know much about gnome, i've installed linux once on this pc and it was a nightmare because the disk was screwed, so the only real experience with linux that i have is with bash
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: run `sudo chmod 755 /var/www`
<dpupp_apache> nautilius can not determine what permisions are set by rt clicking and getting permision info.
<senectus> Paul^, oh.. ok thanks anyhow :-)
<dpupp_apache>  ok, now i can enter the www folder.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: lets stick to a terminal for the moment
<T-One> threauputic_: doesn't matter to me...its inside my firewall. I'm ssh'ed into another server on the subnet...just not the one I want to finish configuring
<Paul^> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: good :) and you need to be able to write to it?
<dpupp_apache> and files are not visible! :)
<dpupp_apache> http://65.189.185.5/
<dpupp_apache> err! now*
<thoreauputic_> T-One: ah I see
<dpupp_apache> i meant to say now visible :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> whos the chick?
<dpupp_apache> kamping kaiser, what permision is 755 ?
<Paul^> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my work pc, but i have no experience with partitioning and i want to install it on a separate partition of my windows disk. anyone have any pointers?
<T-One> thoreauputic_: can I forward a port to it and use Hummingbird to get an X login?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: root can read/write/execute. root group and other can both only read/execute
<dpupp_apache> is it ok to have execute?
<thoreauputic_> T-One: I don't know , sorry - maybe someone else can help
<poningru> Paul^: yeah you can use something called the partition magic but that will cost you money
<poningru> do you have a cd burner?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: you need execute on a directory to be able to open it
<johndarkhorse> Paul^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<T-One> paul^: if your disk is one full partition with Windows on it, you'll need to use Partition Magic or something to create some fress space on the drive before you can set up a new partition
<poningru> Paul^: there are free alternatives
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: files should not usualy have execute
<Paul^> poningru: yes, but i have partition magic. the only thing is i don't know how to install ubuntu on it afterwards. i've always chosen autopartition before
<johndarkhorse> Paul^: the installer can resize your windows partition safely
<dpupp_apache> Kamping_kaiser, ah, i see.
<dpupp_apache> Thanks a million! this was really puzzling me.
<thoreauputic_> Paul^: all ubuntu needs is free space
<T-One> johndarkhorse: really? Didn't know that...(you learn something new every day!)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: no worries, that's why i set all users home directories to chmod 701
<Paul^> poningru: i want to be sure i do it right, or else i'll erase ~20 gb of important files :/
<j813> Hi, anyone know what's the difference of the DVD installer from the CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp_apache: so apache can go into the ~/public_html directory in the users home.
<poningru> Paul^: I would say first backup your data because I dont like taking risks
<johndarkhorse> j813: the dvd has a live and install image on it, (plus a bit more software)
<Kamping_Kaiser> in this case you got tripped up by /var/www, not /home/username/public_html :)
<T-One> so does anyone here know how to do a XDMCP connection using hummingbird?
<imc1> Hey, what's the story with an ubuntu Firefox 1.5 is it out and I missed it?
<T-One> imc1: you can install by hand...it's on the WIKI
<imc1> Okay thanks T-One
<poningru> Paul^: then shrink your windows ntfs partition
<j813> johndarkhorse: does it have all the plug-ins too, multimedia, any link page for info? Thanks
<Paul^> poningru: me neither, but backup is not an option right now, i'm kind of short on money. i've already backuped the most important files
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic_]  by thoreauputic_
<avalost> anyone know what plugin I need to play .wv files in BMP?
<poningru> Paul^: ah ic
<T-One> avalost: I'm thinking w32codecs...
<poningru> yeah it should work pretty well
<T-One> and mplayer
<avalost> T-One, it's audio not movie
<poningru> Paul^: just shrink your partition and leave the rest empty
<T-One> oh. then I dunno...I just installed the kitchen sink and let it go from there
<Paul^> poningru: and then what do i do in the ubuntu installer?
<gnomefreak> avalost, mplayer if i am not mistaken plays either
<qt2> so... i'm getting this error when trying to configure nvidia-glx: "Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is installed correctly." anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing it?
<T-One> brb
<Paul^> poningru: that's the hard part for me, creating partitions in windows is no problem
<poningru> when you install ubuntu it will detect the empty partition
<thoreauputic_> avalost: seveas has a wma plugin for beep in his repo - unfortunately I'm not sure of the URL but I think it's  seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic_> from memory
<johndarkhorse> Paul^: you can choose to have the installer shrink your windows partition as part of the install process
<poningru> you can just install it on there
<poningru> hold on there is a good video tutorial for this
<gnask> Anyone know how to make TV-Out work, nvidiabased graphicscard..
<avalost> thanks thoreauputic_
<gnask> Or how to setup..
<thoreauputic_> avalost: that loks to be right - and you're welcome
<thoreauputic_> :)
<poningru> Paul^: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<poningru> Paul^: that thing is pretty good
<poningru> Paul^: they use the ubuntu dvd as opposed to the cd but that shouldnt matter
<poningru> Paul^: skip to around 6 mins
<Paul^> poningru: thx, i'll watch it
<poningru> imc1: did you get your answer dude?
<poningru> !tell imc1 about firefox1.5
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> where is ubotu?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu got whacked last night
<thoreauputic> poningru: no one knows :)
* poningru weeps
<yatesy> it died this morning
<HymnToLife> R.I.P ubotu :p
* thoreauputic gets the violin out
<seife``> Anyone knows another extra repositories host? (not mirrormax.net)
<seife``> mirrormax.net tells me 404 not found
<scapor> I'd like to use the binary ATI drivers .. so I need to unload the agpgart and intel_agp modules and load the fglrx one .. but I can't seem to unload the first 2 because they are in use .. how do I do thi ?
<thoreauputic> poor ubotu, I knew him well - a fellow of infinite jest...
<_jason> seife``, ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> </hamlet>
<HymnToLife> scapor > kil X (ctrl+alt+bakspae)
<gnomefreak> he used to make fun of me but i still liked him he was smart :(
<HymnToLife> backspace*
<scapor> HymnToLife: then it's still in use
<Sebast> Hi there I need help
<HymnToLife> reboot then ?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: are you smoking crack, gnomefreak ? *g*
<scapor> HymnToLife: I even tried at single-user-runlevel
<_jason> lol
<gnomefreak> lol yep thoreauputic  that was his fav. line for me
<scapor> HymnToLife: still no succes
<HymnToLife> funny...
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I got hit by a windmill a few times ;)
<gnomefreak> Sebast,  ask and you shall recieve hopefully
<Sebast> what a joke.  I got rid of Headge hog formatted and put on latest Ubuntu Beaver.  the other day.  and a load of programs with Add or remove programs thing.  now I am trying to open teh shell and well I carn't.  If I go applicaitons system tools terminal and press that. well  I get a error message.  and the tool tip says that is some termianl emulater
<gnomefreak> me too thoreauputic
<gnomefreak> beaver?
<Sebast> yes I mean latest version of Ubuntu whatever it is called.
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: you know, bulemic beaver
<thoreauputic> Sebast: same here - try looking in acessories
<gnomefreak> Sebast,  use the terminal in applications>accesoriesd
<thoreauputic> *accessories
<omeg> Hi everybody. Is there a terminal command I can use to kill Gnome/X and thus be in a text-only terminal?
<poningru> omeg: ctrl+alt+backspace
<thoreauputic> omeg:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sebast> ah cheers :)  that did it
<gnomefreak> the terminal with the S in it in the icon hasnt worked for me yet
<scapor> omeg: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<omeg> Thanks
<thoreauputic> poningru: ctrl-alt-bspace just restarts gdm
<Sebast> stupid Ubuntu putting the termianl in a stupid menu
<poningru> um not for me
<Sebast> not in the obvious place
<poningru> it stops it
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak > Alt+F2 > xterm
<_jason> thoreauputic, poningru sometiems stops sometimes restarts for me, know why?
<omeg> I was running the Warty Live CD for testing purposes on an old laptop, and it seems that this just restarted. But I'll try the sudo command next.
<thoreauputic> poningru: well - odd, since killing X should restart gdm if itwas running
<gnomefreak> was xterm the one with the S in it?
<ernie_> hello, does anyone else have the problem of constantly being disconnected when attempting apt-get installs?
<gnomefreak> nope sorry ernie :(
<HymnToLife> ernie_ > dialup ?
<omeg> On a 400 MHz laptop with 128 MB RAM, Warty is actually usable on a Live CD (Breezy isn't, as there is about a minute lag before _anything_ happens).
<ernie_> I am on cable
<Sebast> now I want some more help.  I was in the other channel.  just now. a nd well I am after GUI's to use instead of Gnome or KDE etc.
<HymnToLife> that's odd
<thoreauputic> ernie_: I just get disconnected all the time regardless - I think the Net is sick today :)
<freysteinn> I just set up my first install of Ubuntu, but I don't get 3D acceleration. I noticed that DRI becomes disabled with out an explanation. I'm using a ATI Radeon card. Any Ideas?
<ernie_> my room-mates windows box works great
<senectus> When I log into ubuntu after the GDM login I get just a brown screen (no icons or panels) and the "loading splash" never came up. Any ideas?
<Sebast> I was told to put this command in the shell.  apt-cache search window |grep manager  and it comes up with a load of them in a list.  is there a way to just install them with shell?  or I can use add or remove programs thing or what?
<HymnToLife> freysteinn > get a nvidia card
<thoreauputic> Sebast: sudo apt-get install <package>
<freysteinn> HymnToLife, I have a notebook.
<poningru> Sebast: what are you trying to do?
<senectus> freysteinn, there are some really good howto's for ATI on the ubuntu forum....
<poningru> Sebast: you know about synaptic right?
<thoreauputic> Sebast: for any value of package you find with the apt-cache search
<Sebast> I want to install loads of GUI's so I have choice :)  and don't have to use Gnome or KDE.  not even instaled Kbuntu on the new Ubuntu, but had on old
<freysteinn> senectus, as this is my first time using Ubutu, could you give me a link?
<gnomefreak> apt-get and synaptic will install same packages
<thoreauputic> Sebast:  http://xwinman.org  :)
<Sebast> what's that?
<gnomefreak> Sebast, try xubuntu-desktop :)
<poningru> Sebast: search for desktop
<thoreauputic> Sebast: most of them are in synaptic/apt
<poningru> apt-cache search desktop
<Sebast> you mean package installer?
<gnomefreak> xubuntu=xfce desktop meta package :)
<thoreauputic> Sebast: xwinman.org has lists of X window managers
<Sebast> cheers I used Fluxbox beofre on my old Ubuntu before I formatted
<ernie_> so far i have apt-get installed XFCE, VLC, and few other small programs.  the problem is it seems to take way longer than it should.  I am apt-get installing lynx currently and it keeps disconnecting
<Sebast> GNome and KDE sucks
<dr_willis> People who say things suck, suck.
<dr_willis> :P
<gnomefreak> psssst what is cde?
* thoreauputic wishes ubotu was here to start a desktop war
<seife``> man i cant install w32codecs package
<Sebast> at first when I used LInux uhmmmmm about a year ago.  I was like wow the graphics, but then I Reolized I coudn't just customize things to how I wanted
<seife``> help
<ernie_> Sebast- I installed XFCE earlier today and it seems to be running pretty smoothly so far
<senectus> freysteinn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 is one
<dr_willis> Common Desktop Enviroment - a comercial DE - developed by.. Hmmm..  forget...
<bshumate> gnomefreak: CDE is an old windowing system used by Sun Solaris
<thoreauputic> seife``: have you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<dr_willis> XFCE sort of trys to clone CDE I do belive
<senectus> freysteinn, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378& anither one.. btw what model is the ati card?
<mjr> dr_willis, that was its original goal, but it's expanded somewhat
<seife``> thoreauputic, no
<ernie_> has anyone compared Opera performance on ubuntu vs firefox?
<gnomefreak> so its pretty similar to xfce?
<freysteinn> senectus, Radeon Mobile M6
<thoreauputic> seife``: *cough* that was kind of a hint
<dr_willis> mjr,  yea.. and "WindowMaker" sort of Cloned + expanede the NeXtStep system. (i hear)
<dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yes.
<Hynes> Hey, is anyone around that can help with some GL stuff?
<omeg> Hmm
<dr_willis> "Window Managers for X" -->  http://xwinman.org/
<seife``> man ubuntu is like so complex
<seife``> sigh
<dr_willis> seife``,  never noticed. :P
<senectus> freysteinn, heh.. this is what your after then
<gnomefreak> <<lookjing for one i havent used but needs a menu :(
<senectus> freysteinn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72391&highlight=Radeon+Mobile+M6
<omeg> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" doesn't seem to work
<cold> hmm does ubuntu have the kde packages ?
<Sebast> Ubuntu is not complex
<ryanpg> hi, anyone able to explain the differences between bogofilter and spamassassin and which is better for use with evolution?
<omeg> It does say that it stops gnome display manager but it doesn't put me in a text-only console
<dr_willis> cold,  " kubuntu-desktop " is the kde setup.
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis im there thats were i saw cde
<thoreauputic> seife``: no it isn't - just read a bit - also try  wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Sebast> Ubuntu is nearlly ready for the average computer user, but not just yet
<cold> dr_willis i have the regular ubuntu
<Pygi> Sebast: hehe
<dr_willis> Avergage computer users - are... well... often Idiots. :P
<Sebast> yeah indeede
<Hynes> Ever since I isntalled ATi drivers, "libGL.so.1" is broken, and I can't listen to music beacause apparently, this file doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<seife``> fuck this, i dont have to read like 1000 pages on windows
<Sebast> indeed hence why IE and Microsoft c rap are popular
<dr_willis> cold,  then 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and you will get kde.
* thoreauputic thinks people are just brainwashed by the windows way (tm)
<dr_willis> cold,  then 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' and you will get xfce
<senectus> When I log into ubuntu after the GDM login I get just a brown screen (no icons or panels) and the "loading splash" never came up. Does anyone have anyidea how to get gnome back up and running :-(
<dr_willis> thoreauputic,  i think its more they are just idiots.. people dont even bother to try to learn windows any more. :P
<Hynes> Ever since I isntalled ATi drivers, "libGL.so.1" is broken, and I can't listen to music beacause apparently, this file doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> seife``: language, please
<bshumate> Hynes: libGL should not have anything to do with listening to music
<Hynes> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> senectus,  what video card and processor?
<Hynes> That's with an mp3 as argument.
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: true enough
<ryanpg> seife, imagine you had never used windows your whole life and one day decided to try it... it would seem just as strange :)
<Pygi> Hynes: well, installed codecs? :)
<Sebast> oh eyah
<Sebast> oh yeah I put some software on Ubuntu the other day
<Sebast> to play DVD's or something
<Hynes> Yeah all my music was working 100%. Then I installed ATi drivers.
<Hynes> And now it's broken.
<Sebast> however I don't know carn't play DVD's at the moment :(
<dr_willis> installed them with synaptic? or with ATI's installer script?
<Hynes> I installed the file off ATi.com.
<senectus> dr_willis, Nvidia gforce 6600GT and brand new AMD 64 3200+ in 32 bit mode
<freysteinn> senectus, thanks.
<Hynes> Converted from rpm into .deb and installed it.
<senectus> freysteinn, np mate :-)
<Pygi> Hynes: heh
<Hynes> What package is libGL.so.1 a part of?
<dr_willis> senectus,  about the system I got.  even.. 6800 here.  similer cpu.
<Hynes> I'll re-install the package.
<omeg> Does anybody know how to kill x in warty?
<omeg> In the terminal?
<dr_willis> senectus,  you installed the Nvivia drivers yet?
<dr_willis> omeg,  kill/stop the gdm service
<thoreauputic> omeg:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<senectus> dr_willis, yeah.. the ones in the ubuntu repository
<omeg> That didn't put me in a text-only terminal, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> omeg: it should have
<dr_willis> senectus,  odd. - those thing work fine for hundreeds of people.
<omeg> It did say that it killed gnome, but I'm still in the gnome environment with the same terminal window open.
<thoreauputic> omeg: are you sure you typed it right?
<ernie_> Anyone use Ubuntu to play games like WoW in here?  Wondering how they found the performance
<jojko> hoj
<omeg> Yeah, I'm sure
<jojko> je tu niejaky slovak
<dr_willis> ernie_,  with 'Cedega' - there are issues. :(
<Sebast> No, but you can use Camega might of spelt that wrong uhmmmm WInex to get games like that working
<omeg> It said "GNOME display manager is not running" after saying that it was going to kill its process
<Sebast> Cadega
<johndarkhorse> omeg: you need bum "boot up manager" it's in the repos
<senectus> dr_willis, yeah they worked fine for me up till today when i had to replace my motherboard and CPU cause my old CPU got cooked :-/
<thoreauputic> omeg: did you log on from the gdm login screen ?
<dr_willis> senectus,  eww... perhaps reinstall them.
<ernie_> do u know if game performance is as fast as windows ?
<gnomefreak> what is the command to change the version of java is being used?
<omeg> thoreauputic: it's a Warty Live CD, it just booted without asking me anything.
<Sebast> depends on the hardware and that i guess
<thoreauputic> omeg: ah, that's different then - dunno
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: update-alternatives --java, iirc
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak:  update-alternatives --config java
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<senectus> dr_willis, anyidea on how to uninstall from the cmd line?
<jdier_> can anyone tell me where I configure aterm or xterm to enable transparency?
<dr_willis> senectus,  apt-get remove whatever (i think)     or theres a way to make apt-get reinstall.
<thoreauputic> omeg: sudo init 1  might do it - but it would kill networking too
<dr_willis> jdier_,  xterm, cant.. rxvt can - i belive
<dr_willis> aterm - not sure :P
<avalost> hmm, seems bmp does not recognize the .wv media
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename> also works well :)
<thoreauputic> jdier_: xterm doesn't do transparency - aterm you can use options like aterm -tr
<ernie_> is there a cmd to make apt-get install, reconnect automagicly?
<avalost> what is a good encoder/decoder to convert wv to .ogg or mp3?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ernie_: installing or downloading?
<thoreauputic> jdier_: the options are in the man page
<ernie_> installing
<Sebast> thanks for the help, but I am leaving this channel now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ernie_: just re run it, it should pick up
<jdier_> thoreauputic - I can figure out how to launch with transparency using arguments, I want to change my session setting or config so an $aterm command with no argument launches a transparent window
<thoreauputic> avalost: do you mean wav or wma ? What is wv ?
<avalost> it's a lossless audio format
<avalost> .wv
<thoreauputic> jdier_: .Xdefaults or something like that (can't remeber exactly) Or use an alias
<johndarkhorse> avalost: you'll probably have better luck going to the homepage of .wv
<dr_willis> jdier_,  make an script called "transparent-term"  with 'aterm -tr'  in it.  and set the default terminal launcher to launch that :  is one way
<senectus> is there some way to list all installed packages with nvidia in the name/description?
<paperinik> Ciao Ho dei problemi con il modem isdn quando vado per aggiungere la periferica con  isdnctrl addif ippp0 mi da:     Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo: No such file or directory cosa devo fare?? vi ringrazio
<Talky> is there any HSF Modem driver available for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> senectus: dpkg -l *nvidia* and look for ii
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-it
<jdier_> dr_willis - thanks.  I have that running.  Trying to do it at the config level.  I know I did it with my old fluxbox set up
<bshumate> jdier_ look here for .Xdefaults method: http://linuxreviews.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/
<ernie_> kamping: for example I "sudo apt-get install lynx" after maybe 5 percent it says "connection timed out" and tells me what it was unable to fetch, then goes back to  the cmd propt
<johndarkhorse> !it
<ernie_> oops prompt
<johndarkhorse> dangit! /me will have to set up a script for when ubotu isnt here
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse, ubotu is down
<jdier_> In my home folder I cannot find .Xdefaults
<bshumate> jdier_ : create it
<gnomefreak> paperinik,  go to #ubuntu-it for italian support
<thoreauputic> jdier_: you create it :)
<avalost> wv is wavepack
* avalost shrugs
* avalost is googling
<jdier_> bshumate thoreaputic - I am starting to remember.  Thanks for the hints.
<bshumate> jdier_ : stick the aterm settings in it, then log out, and back in, and they should begin to affect your aterms
* Talky has a query........waiting for answers
<thoreauputic> avalost: sorry originally I assumed you meant wma - I didn't know about wv
<Paul^> ok, wish me luck :P
<thoreauputic> Talky: what is your query then? My crystal ball is cloudy today ... *grin*
* Kamping_Kaiser hands thoreauputic his spare crystal ball
* thoreauputic polishes it without success
<Talky> thoreauputic , i want to know that is there any HSF modem driver available for ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> is there a way to get a list of packages that have no depencies against them? ie. perhaps the apps I have uninstalled now have libs I can remove because nothing is using them.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<marcooo> hello, i have a smaal question: i just installed gxine and libxine via synaptic and now i can play avi files, but there's no sound... I hear sounds when i click options, etc. in gnome so the problem must be with gxine or avi support.. does anybody know what the problem could be? could it be just some simple package i need to install?
<thoreauputic> LeeJunFan: deborphan, debfoster
<LeeJunFan> thoreauputic: thanks.
<SuperSox> is there any way I can use gcc 3.4.5? I need it for install vmware
<SuperSox> err installing even
<teroedni> hello
<marco> whats the default root password ?
<yatesy> goatse
* Talky waits patiently
<thoreauputic> marco:  please read  wiki.ubuntu.com?RootSudo
* Talky waits patiently for the answer to get compiled :)
<thoreauputic> oops   wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> Talky: it's possible no-one currently has your answer
<marco> whats the password for sudo ?
<thoreauputic> marco: your user pass
<marcooo> does anybody have avi video+sound working?
<marco> ok
<thoreauputic> marco: yes
<Talky> may be next time thoreauputic, thnx
<teroedni> any sound gurus in here?
<thoreauputic> marco: I recommend you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and do what it suggests for video etc
<ernie_> marco did you logout?
<manchine> i am trying to trace back ssh connections (as client) made  few days ago. both syslog and messages say nothing about the subject. where else should i look for the logs?
<marcooo> ok thanks theoraputic
<Kamping_Kaiser> manchine: connections you made out?
<Kamping_Kaiser> grep ssh ~/.bash_history
<manchine> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> try that %
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^
<bshumate> manchine : /var/log/auth.log
<bshumate> manchine: err nm- you said 'as client'
<SuperSox> never mind, got vmware to install :)
* Talky wanna know is there any comprehensive guide available for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Talky: try  help.ubuntu.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'comprehensive guide'?
<johndarkhorse> Talky: help.ubuntu.com or the help menu in your ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *was half way through writing the same thing*
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: seriously, no-one bothers to read the help :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: yeh, i konw ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *know
<sabmann> they never heard of google i guess:/
* Kamping_Kaiser heads over to doc.ubuntu.com to check it out again
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: it's sort of like Ikea furniture - evryone tries to assemble it without looking at the instructions ;)
<Talky> thoreauputic, i believe help isn't complied like the way it should be
<thoreauputic> Talky: erm, sorry ?
<theturtle> hey
<theturtle> umm, how can i get ubuntu to play mp4-xvid?
<theturtle> tried opening them in mplayer, no go :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: you mean you rtfm before you install software/setup computers? rofl ;)
<thoreauputic> Talky: if you think the help needs help, join the docs team ;-)
<bshumate> read the manual as the *last* resort! ;-)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, i'm weird ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bshumate: yes :)!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol @thor
<cmd> !network
<ernie_> if I see a .deb file is there an easy way to install it?
<augustin> hello
<cmd> hello everyone... How do I share files between two Ubuntu systems?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ernie_: dpkg -i debname
<Talky> thnx anyway thoreauputic :)
<augustin> is it possible to burn a DVD using only one drive to read AND burn ?
<thoreauputic> cmd: NFS, Samba, ftp, sftp .....
<augustin> i use gnomebaker but i can install anything else that is required
<dido`> Hi! I'm installing ubuntu right now and it asks me to create user account, but how do I set root's password
<ernie_> kamping: does that work the same as apt-get install?
<augustin> dido` https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dido`> thanks
<manchine> Kamping_Kaiser: it indeed tells me the server name i have connected to, but not the IP, which is what i need to know, since dyndns has flushed my account and i can no longer access my remote box using the url
<thoreauputic> dido`: please read wiki.ubuntu.com?RootSudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> ernie_: dpkg installs individual packages on your computer
<cmd> thoreauputic, which of the options is much like Windows networking? Dedicating a folder to share files between PCs only on a lan (no travelling over the net)?
<bastiangc> hi
<ernie_> does dpkg manage dependancies too?
<cmd> thoreauputic, would that be NFS?
<bshumate> cmd: Samba / SMB
<Kamping_Kaiser> cmd: use samba
<thoreauputic> cmd: you can use samba ( same protocol as windows)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ernie_: no
<cmd> !samba
<freemanen> what news could you expect to be in dapper drake?
<cmd> no ubotu?
<cmd> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> ernie_: after you use dpkg run `apt-get -f install` to make sure nothing is borked
<thoreauputic> cmd: I think ubotu is having a holiday
<ernie_> ok that makes sense
<johndarkhorse> freemanen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Kamping_Kaiser> manchine: sorry, what were you refering to?
<cmd> thoreauputic, ya, I thought I saw him around a little earlier though I know yesterday that dude was off for sure :P
<cold> hmm i have libpcap installed on ubuntu, but gcc can't find it.......?????
<johndarkhorse> cold: you'll need libpcap*-dev
<cold> is that a other lib?
<rambo3> libBustACao
<crimsun> !info libpcap0.8-dev
<Ahsan123`> help me
<thoreauputic> cold: apt-cache search <package> | grep dev for compiling stuff
<rambo3> libBustACap
<Ahsan123`> i need free cds
<Ahsan123`> when i login with launchpad
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Ahsan123`> they log u dont have acess
<thoreauputic> crimsun: ubotu is AWOL :)
<whyameye> I am looking for a virtual patchbay GUI to run using JACK. Suggestions?
<Abbas^> 																																																																																													
<Moiz^> 																																																																																													
-Moiz^:#ubuntu-  Dar
-Moiz^:#ubuntu- _LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Ahsan123`, might want to make an account
<augustin> sigh
<Ahsan123`> yeh but i login
<Ahsan123`> they asl
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Ahsan123`> ask
<Ahsan123`> u dont have permisiion
<gnomefreak> thats weird
<oblib> when I try to install mythgame, I get mythgame: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<oblib> I have libqt3-mt installed
<oblib> any ideas on how to get mythgame to install, or would it really not work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACCFD6B9.ipt.aol.com]  by johndarkhorse
<crimsun> oblib: it needs to be recompiled against the newer libqt3-mt-dev
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<oblib> crimsun so would I just need the source and then compile with what I have?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
-^^Sikander^^4554:#ubuntu- 
<oblib> crimsun, Is that something that should be fixed in the repositories?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Ahsan123`> lol
<Ahsan123`> can  any body tell me how to make botnet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.137.49.150]  by johndarkhorse
<gnomefreak> would it help if you made the room register only?
<crimsun> oblib: already fixed in Dapper
<manchine> Kamping_Kaiser: i have ssh'ed a remote box of mine several times using a dyndns subdomain. since they have flushedmy account with no warning, i really need to know the IP of that box. it must be logged somewhere in THIS one
<northie> Anyone had luck getting sound out of an Audigy SE / Gamer?
<yatesy> gnomefreak: yup
<crimsun> gnomefreak: only for a short while.
<oblib> crimsun, If I enable backports can I get it?
<ciga> hi
<crimsun> oblib: probably not.
<ciga> I wonder if xmess is borken in breezy or not? I cannot run a +4 disk image which works with xplus4 (vice)
<lockhead> how can i change my system locals/charset to iso from utf8
<bshumate> manchine:  the ssh connections logged would have listed only the dyndns hostname you were connecting to, so you are probably outta luck mate
<gnomefreak> anyone else having a problem with the public-planetmirror repo?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Talky> hey thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ?
<afd_> hi! Why do I need to get to play .m4a files?
<Talky> i wanna ask another things... is it possible to get connected/ authenticated through ISA proxy? thoreauputic
<Subhuman> afd_, i think Mplayer would play m4a
<johndarkhorse> afd_: gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Talky: I have no idea, sorry
<afd_> johndarkhorse, thx
<deFrysk> afd_, get vlc
<Talky> ok thoreauputic
<HalAzea> I'm looking to make my Ubuntu Desktop machine wireless.  Does anyone have any suggestions for easy-to-install PCI wireless cards?
* gnomefreak brb this is taking its time and still failing
<johndarkhorse> HalAzea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<afd_> deFrysk, I'd like to use my regular XMMS/amarok or at the most Rhytmbox/Totem
<HalAzea> that works.  Thanks.
<deFrysk> afd_, vlc support the fornat you asked for
<ivan_> hi
* thoreauputic waves goodnight
<deFrysk> format*
<HymnToLife> yes but VLC stinks for playlists
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<afd_> deFrysk, ok, thx
<HymnToLife> you have to open every single file
<kemik> HymnToLife:  no ?
<deFrysk> VLC is ugly unfotunately yes
<kemik> VLC is skinnable
<jeed890> seveas u here?
<deFrysk> and my typing sucks too
<kemik> VLC playlist support drag'n'drop
<HymnToLife> but for playing videos, VLC is by far the best imo
<deFrysk> vlc is greatly improved in dapper
<kemik> running dapper isnt safe
<kemik> :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope :)
<deFrysk> kemik, not safe but fun
<kemik> your definition of 'fun' differs from mine ;)
<deFrysk> kemik, lol
<dra> xkahn: got it to work now...awesome distro!
<kemik> HymnToLife:  and VLC supports adding multiple files to playlists
<martin_> Am I able to get any help on ubuntu here, or do I have to go to a differnet channel>
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol kemik
<dra> martin_: this seems to be the #ubuntu channel ;)
<johndarkhorse> martin_: it works better if you ask a quetion we can actually help with
<deFrysk> martin_, you should be able to find help here
<teroedni> martin_
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr@breezy extras repo :(
<ivan_> ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kemik> HymnToLife:  in any number of ways "quick open file" and select them with CTRL button pressed
<Kamping_Kaiser> just use dapper :P
<kemik> HymnToLife:  drag and drop to playlist
<kemik> HymnToLife:  or even from CLI and stack the filenames...
<gnomefreak> its too soon for dapper for me anyway i think
<HymnToLife> well yeah
<martin_> Thanks guys, I will be back later to quiz you all as I am popping out for some lunch.
<HymnToLife> but in amaroK or rythmbox, you just have to open the app and you have all your music ready to play
<kemik> HymnToLife:  well, the design is completely different in those applications
<senectus> ahhhhggggg! this is driving me mad! I've been trying to figure this "brown screen" problem out for HOURS :-(
<kemik> HymnToLife:  you should perhaps compare VLC with Beep
<HymnToLife> senectus > have you tried reinstalling gnome as I told you ?
<HymnToLife> kemik > yes, and I don't like those for audio
<senectus> HymnToLife, It wont let me.. it says it's already installed
<HymnToLife> VLC is great for video but for music I prefer amaroK or RBox
* gnomefreak is thinking dapper isnt so bad right now but i havent heard much about issues with it yet
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: the traditional "broken X" period hasnt happened, lol
<Stormx2> HymnToLife: Audacious for music :D
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse,  meaning they fixed that bug?
* senectus rubs his eye's tiredly
<frytening> does anyone here know how to share ubuntu's internet connection
<Stormx2> !apostraphy
<Stormx2> aww
<gnomefreak> Stormx2,  hes down
<Stormx2> noo
<Stormx2> :(
<gnomefreak> yeppers :(
<Stormx2> Why? Cruel fate why ubotu!
<sebastian_> Hi
<gnomefreak> lol
<Stormx2> He was such a good little robot!
<HymnToLife> senectus > try removing and reinstalling it
<sebastian_> Where can I mount HDDs in Ubuntu???
<sebastian_> I want to use my NFTS-Disk permanently
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /mnt/
<gnomefreak> are we supporting dapper in here yet?
<Stormx2> sebastian_: mount
<ernie_> a tar.gz file is like a compressed package with all of the files you need to run a program, right?
<Stormx2> ernie_: its just an archive
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: if people know an answer, you get support :)
<Stormx2> ernie_: sometimes programs are stored in them, yes.
<senectus> HymnToLife, will that kill all my apps I've installed? (ie cedega firefox etx?)
<sebastian_> yes... mount... but mounting is only for the session! I want to mount it automatically
<senectus> etx=etc
<Stormx2> ernie_: Its basicly a .zip
<ernie_> ok got ya
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: depends on what you mean by support... justa ask
<Kamping_Kaiser> sebastian_: /etc/fstab
<Subhuman> sebastian_, it can be done in your admin panel if u dont like the console
<ernie_> ok so in linux you have to make a directory to unzip it in right?
<Subhuman> or just edit the /etc/fstab
<sebastian_> thx
<majyk> why is Evince 0.4.0 so damn buggy? It crashes all the time on breezy
<Stormx2> !tell sebastian_ about mount
<Subhuman> opps someone beat me to it :P
<gnomefreak> CarlFK,  used to say no dapper questions in topic but doesnt anymore thats why i ask
<Stormx2> sebastian_: check your messages from ubotu
<Stormx2> wait
<Stormx2> noooo
<Stormx2> he's gone!
* gnomefreak thinking about going for it
<johndarkhorse> Stormx2: ubotu is down.
<Stormx2> :(
<Stormx2> I shall have to function as ubotu for now
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks someone shouolld topic 'ubuntu is awol, live with it'
* dr_willis looks for ubotu
<Stormx2> Beep Beep
<gnomefreak> lol @ Stormx2  tell dr_willis about yourself lol
<dr_willis> Egads - hes in the bot-porn channel!
<Stormx2> dr_willis: I am a bot. Beep Beep.
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Dr_Acemaster> when using a key for wep, I realize in linux caps and noncaps are not the same, which do I need to use for the key?
<Subhuman> lol.
<johndarkhorse> Dr_Acemaster: use a phrase you will remember with letters and numerals
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster, I am not great with wap but all the keys ive seen are lowercase
<Dr_Acemaster> ie will my router know the difference w/ caps or not caps
<dr_willis> Dr_Acemaster,  you mean Upper and Lower Case are not the same.  :P when in doubt use alllower case.
<Subhuman> wep*
<dr_willis> all Lower.
<Dr_Acemaster> hehe ok lower case
<Dr_Acemaster> thanks
<dr_willis> i was thinking  they were all Lower case also.
<oblib> Is there a way to see the files installed by a package from the command prompt?
<Dr_Acemaster> I've been screwing w/ this wireless card for the past 3 days and just decided to try to connect w/o the wep
<Dr_Acemaster> and it worked :) so I need to figure out how to enter key
<ernie_> so the concept of tar.gz files is you download them, make a directory to unzip them, unzip them, and then they should work?
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster, you can do it in iwconfig i think
<gnomefreak> is it same dist-upgrade process as in changing breezy to dapper and apt-get dist?
<Dr_Acemaster> ernie_ what do you mean work?
<Dr_Acemaster> ernie_ a program? no you usually have to install it
<Dr_Acemaster> ernie_ read the readme included w/ the tar
<ernie_> ok got ya
<dr_willis> :)
<MonsieurBon> hello. Anybody knows foxytunes in here? I can't select xmms. It sais "No Player modules found. Check installation." Does somebody know what to do?
<Subhuman> and ernie_ normally the untarring process will make the folder for you.
<ernie_> subhuman:  thanks
<xkahn> dra: heh
<spdl> sup
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<Subhuman> hey man
<pluffsy> hello.
<spdl> How's everyone?
<oblib> Is it possible to suspend to RAM in Ubuntu on a desktop?
<pluffsy> is it possible to install firefox 1.5 via apt-get? should I in that case add a new repository. I've heard of something called backports, that is what I want, right?
<gnomefreak> pluffsy,  no
<pluffsy> gnomefreak, no I don't want backports? no I can't install ff1.5 via apt-get?
<Subhuman> pluffsy, normally bleeding edge versions arent released straight away, because they like to be checked for stability first.
<Dr_Acemaster> in networking how does it know if the wep key is 64-bit, 128-bit, etc?
<Dr_Acemaster> just by the number of digits?
<gnomefreak> pluffsy, firefox 1.5 is not able to be gotten with apt-get yet
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster, yes I think so.
<Dr_Acemaster> usually there is an option for that
<Dr_Acemaster> apt-get, why not use synaptic?
<pluffsy> Subhuman, I see. When it is avalible will I need to add those backports repositories?
<gnomefreak> pluffsy,  yes if they add it to the backports for breezy
<MonsieurBon> Firefox is on 1.5 now. Why is ubuntu still on 1.0.7?
<Subhuman> you shouldnt need to add more repostories, when ff is deemed as stable it will be anvailble.
<ericz> firefox 1.5 isn't "official" yet i guess..
<gnomefreak> 1.5 isnt felt stable enough to be added to breezy
<Subhuman> MonsieurBon, Ubuntu follows the debian principal of keep everythinga  few versions behind to ensure stabilty.
<deFrysk> MonsieurBon, it would take another 40 adjusted packages to get 1.5 into breezy backports
<MonsieurBon> ericz, looks pretty official: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<pluffsy> what are the backports really? The backports website is appearently under construction.
<dido`> hi again ;) is 2gb ok for installing ubuntu, because it went to error on 75% when installing the packages and it says it could be the space
<ericz> it says release candidate
<teroedni> pluffy why not download it from firefox.com
<Dr_Acemaster> what's the hurry to upgrade?
<Dr_Acemaster> 1.0.7 working just fine here
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  I agree
<Dr_Acemaster> :)
<teroedni> heh i find fx buggy
<pluffsy> teroedni, I don't think they support linux ppc.
<recon0> it seems as if ubotu is down
<deFrysk> its almost impossible to get firefox1.5 in a safe responsible way into ubuntu backports
<teroedni> use ephiany more:)
<teroedni> pluffy:Good point there
* gnomefreak says "dapper here i come :( i hope
<Dr_Acemaster> man I cannot get this wep key to work
<Xenguy> dido`: I *thought* that 2Gb was sufficient for a basic install (double-check that with others tho)
<Dr_Acemaster> I've tried all lower case, all upper case
<pluffsy> teroedni, :)
<recon0> ls
<Dr_Acemaster> verified the key in the router
<Dr_Acemaster> wtf
<oblib> dido`you can definitely do a server install in less the 1 gb
<Subhuman> so does it give you some sort of error or incorrect key message?
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman no, just can't connect
<dido`> oblib but what about desktop?
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster, odd.
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  might be the card, the chipset is supported in linux yes?
<oblib> dido`not sure, but could be a close call
<teroedni> pluffsy i wouldnt work on my machine either(amd64)
<Xenguy> dido`: what oblib said - you can do a server install, and then apt-get a light desktop like xfce4 for example
<teroedni> :P
<gnomefreak> only 1000 packages :(
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman yes it is supported, and I can make it work by simply disabling the wep in the router
<oblib> dido`what are you trying to do with it? A full desktop wouldn't be very useful
<teroedni> pluffsy:Try ephiany:)
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster, do you need the wep then?
<MonsieurBon> Is there a package or plugin I need to install for controlling xmms with foxytunes (a firefox extension)?
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman well I would certaintly prefer it
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster, you tried W{A?
<Subhuman> WPA*
<dido`> oblib i dont understand much :) i just want to install a working ubuntu
<Dr_Acemaster> I make fun out of other people's unprotected internet access, I don't want the same to be had with mine :)
<funkyHat> dido`, what Xenguy said is a good idea, do the server install (instructions for that at the first boot prompt, where you probably just pressed enter)
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman never tried it
<gnomefreak> someone did say they fixed the Xserver issues in dapper right?
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  well check it out, WEP is soo unsecure anyway, it can be cracked in minutes
<funkyHat> dido`, then you'll get a NON-GRAPHICAL installation of ubuntu, and you'll get a command line login
<pluffsy> teroedni, does it use the same gecko ff1.5 does?
<vbgunz> I have a question about samba networking
<Subhuman> WPA takes a bit more work.
<Dr_Acemaster> wpa-psk?
<pluffsy> same version
<funkyHat> dido`, login and type a command to get the graphical side of stuff working
<teroedni> probably not
<teroedni> i guess you have to wait
<oblib> dido`Then I wouldn't recommend trying a server install if you don't know much about getting it working
<vbgunz> Is it possible to log into one Ubuntu install *yet* access my home directory on another computer? Did that make sense?
<teroedni> :(
<dido`> funkyHat so then i need to download a deksotp?
<funkyHat> dido`, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gdm
<assasin> hey peeps
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster, it has to be suppotred on your card and router
<oblib> dido`I would say get a bigger hard-drive -- you'll need space later if nothing else, and harddrives are cheap
<funkyHat> dido`, that command will deal with downloading and installing everything you need
<dido`> funkyHat i dont have any network on that pc.. that's a problem i guess
<Subhuman> vbgunz, u mean likie remote access? if so yes, with SSH or telnet
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman how do I know if my card supports it, I see that my router does
<oblib> funkyHat He hasn't gotten it to install yet
<funkyHat> ah
<Subhuman> vbgunz, or with FTP if you just want the files
<spdl> Ok, not realy a Linux question.  hehe  But I have an LCD screen laptop and an LCD monitor for my main computer.  What do you guys use to clean them with?
<Subhuman> spdl, I use cleaning clothes for flat screen monitors, I get them from a computer shop in town.
<dido`> right, i just wantet to use my old 2gb disk, so now i'll install it on my big one
<natex> vbgunz, if you want the remote directory to be used as your home directory, use NFS
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  try googling your card make and model with "wpa" and see
<oblib> dido` you can partition if you don't want to use the whole drive
<vbgunz> Subhuman: I would like to go to the other computer work on it as if everything is entirely native *yet* my home directory is on another computer... I want the complete GUI and no replication... Only thing is my home network is on another pc over the lan...
<dr_willis> I got this 'Big Screen" tv screen spay/Felt-Squegge  I normally use.
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  im not sure of how wpa is set up tho, so i cant help you with that im afraid
<funkyHat> yeah... no network can be a big ouch
<spdl> Subhuman, thanks.  I looked online and didn't find any but I will just go over to Staples and CompUSA, they gotta have them.
<oblib> funkyHat he should be able to get what he needs from the install disk though
<Masked2132> alguien de argentina?
<senectus> HymnToLife, hey I just created a new user and _that_ user can log into Gnome fine.. so maybe I have some stuffed gnome-profiles...
<dido`> oblib yes, actually i think i already got ubuntu installed there
<dr_willis> spdl,  i think i use  "monster cleaner' - it was like  $15 but the bottle of spray has latsted me like 2 years.
<vbgunz> natex: use nfs you recommend? This would allow me to go onto another computer and access my home directory as if it is native?
<funkyHat> oblib, yes, for a minimal gnome install. xfce would be easier to get working though
<oblib> true
<Subhuman> vbgunz, well I have a situation like that, but I jus use www.dyn-dns.org and use FTP to grab my home directory from the other pc, and keep it in check with rsync
<oblib> Is there a way to see the files installed by a package from the command prompt?
<spdl> thank dr_willis
<Subhuman> vbgunz, as SSH is filtered at my workplace, so I cant use it to take files over.
<senectus> If I want to reset a Gnome profile for one user... what files do i delete??
<Xenguy> vbgunz: NFS works for that yes, but be aware that there are some security issues - keep NFS on your internal LAN only, and keep it off your 'gateway' box for example
<vbgunz> Xenguy: where can I learn the basics on NFS? something straight forward (not a cryptic --help --usage or man file) anything good about on the net you recommend/
<pete__> Subhuman: have you tried using webbrowser ssh ?
<Dr_Acemaster> in network interace properties, I only see an option for wep key, how do I use wpa?
<Xenguy> vbgunz: try google with keywords 'NFS tutorial'
<TenPlus1> Q.) I have a WinXP system sharing an internet connection through a wireless config (ad-hoc) and a laptop running Ubuntu setup for wireless... both systems connect and ping ..but.. I cannot get the laptop to use the internet... any ideas ???
<vbgunz> Xenguy: :P
<Xenguy> vbgunz: something like that
<Subhuman> pete__, like a java one yes, still no joy.
<oblib> I hate NFS -- I tried sharing with it and could only get one level of directories to show up
<pete__> Subhuman: oh, that sucks.
<Xenguy> vbgunz: seriously :-)  You'll find all kinds of stuff I bet
<Subhuman> pete__,  Ive tried alot of ways to get it working, as I dont like ftp, but the actual traffic itself is filtered.
<dido`> oblib i got it installed but i've switched cabels and it says LAERT! /dev/hdb1 does not exist. Dropping to shell. I dont remember how were the cables set so is it possible to avoid pre-installation?
<vbgunz> Xenguy: seriously, I bet I will :P Just thought I ask :)
<johndarkhorse> vbgunz: the wiki nfs tutorial isnt good?
<oblib> dido`switched IDE cables?
<pete__> Subhuman: yea. they filter a secure protocol while leaving the (ftp) insecure protocol alive?
<dido`> oblib the hdd cabels, yes probably ;)
<Xenguy> vbgunz: what johndarkhorse said - there might be something on the Ubu wiki too
<oblib> dido`hdb means it's the second harddrive that it is looking for
<vbgunz> johndarkhorse: not sure... looking for a way to go to another computer *yet* my home directory is located on another in the lan... I don't wish to sync or take it with me... I wish to remotely access my home directory without replication, emulation, etc...
<senectus> If I want to reset a Gnome profile for one user... what files do i delete??
* TenPlus1 Q.) I have a WinXP system sharing an internet connection through a wireless config (ad-hoc) and a laptop running Ubuntu setup for wireless... both systems connect and ping ..but.. I cannot get the laptop to use the internet... any ideas ???
<oblib> dido`so whichever you have it installed on, make that the slave to the first
<vbgunz> looking now in the wiki!
<Subhuman> pete__,  exactly its crazy, I think it's because you can tuneel traffic with ssh and they want to see what you are doing
<pete__> Subhuman: Probably.
<erUSUL> TenPlus1, have you setted up the default gateaway and nameservers?
<dido`> oblib right, i'll do that
<afabian> TenPlus1, Windows XP does not share out an Internet connection in a standards-compatible way.
<pluffsy> btw my network often isn't connected on reboot and my battery is dead. can I manually run the network time thing from the terminal?
<oblib> Subhuman can you SSh on a different port (80 for example)
<TenPlus1> erUSUL: I told the wireless config to use ra0 as default, and set 192.168.0.1 as def gateway... still no joy
<Dr_Acemaster> TenPlus1 although I don't care for your colors, is the network encrypted?
<Xenguy> Subhuman: yeah, I bet SSH is threatening to paraniod control-freak network admins ;-)
<Dr_Acemaster> erUSUL btw I got it working, it was the key, and I'm still workin on getting the router to accept the key from ubuntu
<TenPlus1> Dr_Acemaster: nope, a basic internet/file share network... nothing cmoplicated...  what colours ?
<oblib> Subhuman I ssh'ed on port 8080 and tunnelled a vnc session through it, IT called up like 3 minutes later wondering what I was doing
<erUSUL> Dr_Acemaster, congrats!
<oblib> Subhuman, so be careful in any case
<Xenguy> run away, the network police :-)
<Dr_Acemaster> erUSUL yeah I started to reformat as I had nothing left, and it told me right from the get the network is unreachable, so then I knew something was up
<afabian> TenPlus1, in other words, a Windows XP computer could share its net connection with another XP computer, assuming that you choose the only valid IP range, 192.168.0.x (arbitrary restriction), but it's not doing regular NAT, (for no good reason)
<Subhuman> oblib, exactly, there tight with everything
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster, hey you got it, what was up with it?
<Emberly> I am having problems downloading .run files in firefox from sites that don't let you save-link-as...  the.run file always opens inside the browser window instead of letting me save it...  any advice?
<oblib> Subhuman, I was impressed with their response time though
<mmiikkee12> why are a bunch of packages missing? is there a list of repos i should have?
<HymnToLife> afabian > a win XP comp an share its connection with an Ubuntu one too...
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman no I was telling erUSUL I figured out what the prob was, he was helping me yesterday
<skon> Hello, I have a Dell Inspiron 1200 with an open PCMCIA slot. I'm running Breezy Badger - what would be some good wireless cards to get for under $50 ?
<Dr_Acemaster> but still haven't figured out why it doesn't like my key
<TenPlus1> afabian: I'm sharing the .net connection  thr the wireless card (192.168.0.1) and setting ubuntu up with the same wireless settings and gateway ip... but it wont see it... even though I can ping the winxp system
<Subhuman> oblib, makes a change then :P
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  oh okay.
<afabian> HymnToLife, *through* the Windows XP computer, using Windows "Internet Connection Sharing"?
<afabian> That's the configuration I'm understanding here; I could be wrong.
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman in network interface properties, there isn't an option for wpa, only wep
<HymnToLife> afabian > exactly
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman do you know if ubuntu supports wpa?
<senectus> If I want to reset a Gnome profile for one user... what files do i delete??
<afabian> HymnToLife, never worked for me, and I know what I'm doing.  I assumed it was proprietary, and couldn't find anything on the web to confirm or deny.
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  im not sure, I just assumed it woul
<Subhuman> ill check
<HymnToLife> afabian > it works perfectly for me
<erUSUL> senectus, .gnome2/ ??
<Emberly> anyone know how to download a .run file from a website that won't let you 'save-as' ?  it just opens inside the browser
<skon> Any have any ideas?
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman my guess is no, but let me know if you find out differently
<HymnToLife> Emberly > something to tweak in your browser's preferences
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90450.html that will help with wpa
<senectus> erUSUL, uh.. you don't sound very sure of yourself there :-P
<Emberly> i'm using firefox, and there isn't something to change it. i tried looking in my browser's preferences
<Emberly> that was to HymnToLife
<Subhuman> it looks like you do need to install additition things.
<erUSUL> Emberly, right click on the link and choose seve destination as... or copy the link and use wget
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman thanks
<Emberly> erUSUL, I can't, because it's a site that calls the file from a php page... no direct link is available
<oblib> Is it possible to suspend to RAM in Ubuntu on a desktop?
<TenPlus1> So are we saying that WinXP cannot share an internet connection properly so Ubuntu can use it ???
<selinium> dpupp_apache, are you sorted?
<cold> hmm how do i change my default windowmanger?
<erUSUL> senectus, no because now gnome uses gconf registry aswell. some things are configured there an i do not know how to reset it
<Emberly> HymnToLife, do you know what browser settings to tweak?  I'm using firefox?
<pete__> How do i get the mpg, codecs installed?
<pete__> for breezy badfer
<afabian> TenPlus1, that has been my experience.  HymnToLife says he's gotten it to work.  I've done ICS with Windows only computers, and failed miserably trying to get it to work with Linux.  I know how it works, and I couldn't do it.
<Subhuman> oblib, yes I think System/logout and then Hibernate system will save the ram to hdd and shutdown
<HiddenWolf> Guys, I have a combined audio/data disc. It's mounted as a cdrom. This makes sound-juicer not see the audio tracks.
<oblib> suspend to RAM is different - no HD involved
<ikor> cold: man 8 update-alternatives
<zool2005> does anyone else use Skype on ubuntu and do you find that it loads extremely slowly?
<pete__> how do i get mpeg,mpg codecs installed on ubuntu ?
<Subhuman> oblib, is it not just standby then?
<Emberly> this seems like such a common thing to need to do (download .run files from a browser) that I can't figure out why no one seems to know what to do
<oblib> Subhuman, it just shuts down immediately
<dido`> i've partitioned my hdd and the data containing part of it is on fat32 and i can't see it, is that normal?
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/ics_other
<Oblivion^> i've just installed ubuntu, but i can't get on the windows-partitions as unprivileged user in X, how can i fix this?
<oblib> Subhuman, probably, yeah.
<selinium> cafuego, hi there, whats the deal with ubotu at the mo?
<erUSUL> Emberly, can you post the url?
<TenPlus1> afabian: what if I run a separata proxy server tool in winxp and disable ics completely ? u think that would work ?
<oblib> Subhuman, do you know how to standby?
<Subhuman> oblib, then if itz standby you want, System - Preferences - Screensaver
<Subhuman> oblib,  then its in the top right.
<erUSUL> !tell Oblivion^about windowsdrives
<oblib> Subhuman, how about from command prompt without Gnome?
<cold> ikor how is that helping me?
<erUSUL> !tell Oblivion^ about windowsdrives
<oblib> Subhuman, server install here
<Subhuman> oblib no sorry advanced tab.
<Oblivion^> ubotu is gone..
<Emberly> erUSUL,  i am just trying to download the quake iii point release from here: http://www.planetquake3.net/download.php?op=fileid&lid=1149
<kong0> i recently installed XMMS and ascorted it with mp3 files thou everytime i start it XMMS gets retarded and i cant shut it down with less than a killall command...have i done something wrong or is XMMS a piece of **** 3 party application?
<selinium> erUSUL, the bot is dead at the mo...
<mmiikkee12> why are a bunch of packages missing? is there a list of repos i should have?
<oblib> !tell me it's not true
<cold> isn't there some xinitrc file to edit to change me windowmanager
<Subhuman> oblib, from cli? well wen i jus log into a tty session, mine goes to standby automatically.
<pete__> how do i get mpg codec for ubuntu ?
<Oblivion^> erUSUL: but i've already mounted them all, i just can't get on them as unpriviledged user
<mmiikkee12> ubotu dead?
<afabian> TenPlus1, the link Nikusan pasted you looks like it should work.  Do you have resolv.conf set up correctly?  Can you ping an Internet IP without trying to resolve a name?
<mmiikkee12> !ubotu
<Subhuman> oblib, so im not sure where the settings are for that im afraid.
<kong0> not ascorted associetad
<Emberly> erUSUL, and I also want to know this for future reference because there were lots of times like when I tried to install ET that I couldn't download the .run file and had to have a friend send it to me
<mmiikkee12> nooooooo!!!
<mmiikkee12> P
<ikor> cold: $HOME/.xsession
<mmiikkee12> :P
<oblib> Subhuman, it suspends when you log in?
<pete__> Can anyone help me get mpg codecs for ubuntu installed?
<ernie_> hmm i am trying to unzip a program called Comix 2.2 after downloading the tar.gz with firefox.  any suggestion on where i extract it to?
<kong0> ubuntuguide.org
<erUSUL> Oblivion^, have you configured /etc/fstab?
<oblib> Subhuman what is cli?
<kong0> pete__, ubuntuguide.org has codecs
<johndarkhorse> kong0: please don't advise that URL
<selinium> pete__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  :)
<Oblivion^> erUSUL: uh i guess not, i'll have a look at it
<kong0> sry...why not?
<dido`> i've partitioned my hdd and the data containing part of it is on fat32 and i can't see it, is that normal?
<Subhuman> oblib, no when i leave it inactive for a few minutes
<teroedni> what is it with you and other docs
<teroedni> no competition?
<HymnToLife> dido > yes
<Subhuman> oblib Command Line Interface
<oblib> dido` you have to mount it first
<selinium> kong0, It is out of date, and can break your Ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> pete__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<HymnToLife> you have to tweak something in your /etc/fstab file
<johndarkhorse> kong0: ubuntuguide is very old and will break breezy
<kong0> omg....i just installed my whole system from that page....
<selinium> johndarkhorse, I got there first!
<dido`> oblib so how do i mount it?
<TenPlus1> afabian: yep, can ping the WinXP system no problem... and getting a good connection strength with wireless cards... ust the internet problem am having
<Emberly> pete__ have you been to http://ubuntuguide.org/ ?
<pete__> yes emberly
<afabian> TenPlus1, can you ping 209.59.144.76?  (Random IP number I happen to know that's pingable.)
<selinium> Emberly, :) read above! :)
<kong0> still, does anyone know why XMMMS-player gets lagged up everytime i start it?
<erUSUL> Oblivion^, put a line like this: '/dev/hdxx       /mnt/<mountpoint>       ntfs    ro,user,umask=0222,noauto       0       0
<erUSUL> ' for each partition you want to mount as normal user
<Emberly> pete__ cool ok, i was grabbing the url, woah  selinium
<Emberly> and I didn't see that someone already offered
<johndarkhorse> Emberly: use of ubuntuguide is not good for your ubuntu box
<pete__> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<pete__> is what i need i guess
<zool2005> Any ideas for skype anyone?
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, focus on the last step at the link I posted. You need to setup DNS name servers
<Subhuman> zool2005, google "easy ubuntu" and it has options to install skype for you.
<Emberly> johndarkhorse, ok cool. i was just trying to help while I was waiting for someone to answer my question.
<kemik> !tell zool2005 about skype
<selinium> johndarkhorse, It's just I don't often get in there first, slow typer! :)
<Dr_Acemaster> HAHA
<jojko> hi
<TenPlus1> Nikusan: you mean the 255.255.255.0 part ??
<Dr_Acemaster> I GOT IT FIGURED OUT!!!!
<oblib> dido` you have to know what device it is. For example before you said hdb0, so you would make a directory (mount point) where you want it to show up, and then do mount /dev/hdb0 /<mountpoint>
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  the wep?
<kemik> zool2005:  check pm
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, no, different
<zool2005> it is already installed and working it just loads extremely slowly
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman need to set wep on router to open system
<oblib> dido` you probably don't want hdb0 though
<johndarkhorse> Subhuman: easybreezy is a safer alternative than easyubuntu right now
<TenPlus1> Nikusan: explain please ?
<Dr_Acemaster> quick google search did the trick
<Subhuman> Dr_Acemaster,  kool, well done.
<kemik> zool2005:  ah, same here.. not sure ther'es anything todo about that
<selinium> Emberly, no problems, we just try to offer links in the wiki rather than ubuntuguide  :)
<Subhuman> johndarkhorse,  nhoi, whats different?
<Dr_Acemaster> Subhuman, erUSUL thanks for your help
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, you need to find out your dns server (should be in the connection's settings on the xp machine)
<zool2005> kemik: do you have to restart prog every time you call?
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, you then need to enter the dns ip into the dns tab in the network config app on the ubuntu machine
<oblib> dido` then once you know where it is, you can add it to /etc/fstab which will mount it on boot
<Emberly> selinium, ok, well i'm brand new here and I was just trying to help.   I'm still looking for help on downloading .run files but no one seems to know what to do... can you help?
<kemik> zool2005:  no, not afaik
<flodine> does ubuntu support dvi 1920x1200?
<kong0> does ne1 know a site similar to ubuntuguide where i can get my stuff from!?
<selinium> Emberly, downloading from where?
<TenPlus1> Nikusan: u mean the dns stuff for my actual internet connection on the WinXP system ???
<kemik> zool2005:  but skype has crappy OSS suport so i cant play mp3 and "skype" at the same time
<Nikusan> yes
<zool2005> that's true
<TenPlus1> Nikusan: it's using dchp to autodetect cause I dont have a static ip
<kemik> kong0:  use ubotu or ubuntuwiki
<zool2005> at least it works
<kong0> ok thx
<flodine> does ubuntu support dvi?
<HymnToLife> Emberly > in FF 1.5 : Edit > Preferences > Downloads > View & Edit Actions
<kemik> zool2005:  well i find " at least it works" to not quite cut it
<selinium> Emberly, we love the helpful types in here!
<Emberly> selinium, from websites that can't let you 'save as' ...  like from planetquake3.net
<Subhuman> flodine, should do with the right graphics drivers.
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, thats fine, the dns address(es) should still be displayed in there somewhere
<Oblivion^> erUSUL: ro means read only? but what does the rest do? (i'm talking about the ro,user,umask=0222,noauto part)
<kemik> i prefer linux in alot of ways.. but windows still is far superior
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, if you cant find them you'll need to ask you ISP
<kemik> in most aspects
<selinium> Emberly, use wget    at hte commandline
<selinium> Emberly, s/hte/the
<HymnToLife> Or you can install the FlashGot plugin
<Subhuman> kemik, they both gave strong and weak points
<TenPlus1> Nikusan: cant see them anywhere... it's all greyed out because it's set to auto
<Emberly> selinium, but i don't have a direct url so I can't right?  and HymnToLife, i'm checking
<zool2005> kemik: It'll have to do cos I don't want to fiddle and break it, I'm sure the problem will be sorted eventually
<flodine> anyone on dvi right now?
<johndarkhorse> easybreezy available here http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/
<kemik> zool2005:  let's pray! ;) but skype being proprietary so it can take time
<selinium> Emberly, give me a link to the page,
<pete__> i got codecs installed
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, you'll have to poke around your ISP's website then, or call them
<pete__> but totem still wont play
<Jormundgand> Hmm. I've installed Firefox 1.5 and it's fantastic but I need to change the sound system it uses. The guide on the forum tells you to change /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc... what is the 1.5 equivalent assuming it's installed in /opt/firefox?
<oblib> pete__ ditch totem, go with mplayer
<zool2005> can I get firestarter to load on boot?
<kemik> Subhuman:  as with most things.. im just annoyed with linux and it's poor soundmixing ... lots of bugs/errors
<TenPlus1> Nikusan: if I type ipconfig it lists my isp's ip addy, subnet mask and def. gateway... is it those no's ???
<Emberly> selinium, any of these files http://www.planetquake3.net/download.php?op=fileid&lid=1149
<johndarkhorse> zool2005: there is no reason to have it loaded on boot, it doesnt do anything until you change something
<bob832> does ubuntu have a MD5Sum checker built in to check downloaded iso files?
<selinium> Emberly, looking now...
<kemik> Subhuman:  there should be a flawless mixer that "senses" when *any* application need access to /dev/dsp and then wraps that call
<zool2005> does it run in the background from boot?
<Emberly> selinium, i also just need to know this because it is a frequent problem for me and I don't know how else to download .run files from a website in general because it always just opens in a browser window
<erUSUL> Oblivion^, noauto (does not get mounted at boot time) umask (man umask) user (any user can mount it)
<Emberly> HymnToLife, I'm still trying to locate that preference setting but I don't see it...
<Subhuman> kemik, well for any audio work id never use linux, itz never been great with multimedia, for that a mac > windows > linux IMO
<Oblivion^> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<HymnToLife> Emberly > which FF version do you run ?
<johndarkhorse> bob832: it does
<kemik> Subhuman:  yes, well my "audiowork" is mainly mp3 and video playback
<Nikusan> TenPlus1, you could try using 192.168.0.1 as the dns for ubuntu. other than that I'm out of ideas
<HymnToLife> bob832 > sure : md5sum <filename> in a terminal
<dido`> oblib the hdd is connected at /dev/hdb1 , but how do i open the console?
<Subhuman> kemik oh well for that ive always thought linux was okay.
<zool2005> johndarkhorse: I like to see the system tray icon so I know if something is being blocked
<TenPlus1> Nikusan: thanks for your help tho... will give it a go...
<Oblivion^> erUSUL: No manual entry for umask :(
<bob832> cool, thanks johndarkhorse and HymnToLife
<pete__> no sound when i play videos with xine?
<Kyral> Oblivion^: its in man mount
<Emberly> HymnToLife, 1.07.  i see "change action" but it is greyed out. i can edit the plugin behavior but i can't tell it "do this to this type of file"
<johndarkhorse> zool2005: system > admin > sessions
<Oblivion^> ah ok, thanks =)
<kemik> Subhuman:  some apps works, and some dont..  and it's really annoying ;)
<HymnToLife> Emberly > upgrade to 1.5 :)
<zool2005> I can't find the file in bin or /usr/bin
<dido`> oblib the hdd is connected at /dev/hdb1 (but when i try to open it it says Couldn't display /dev/hdb) but how do i open the console to write those lines
<Emberly> HymnToLife, it's on my to-do list.  But there must be a way to download a .run file from a website like that. I can't imagine that no linux user has ever downloaded .run files from a website like that before me...
<kemik> btw.. the ATI (fglrx) drivers in Breezy is *way* worse than the ones in Hoary for me
<kemik> what to do ?
<HymnToLife> sure there is Emberly but I can't help you with it :/
<holycow> get an nvidia card
<Emberly> HymnToLife, thanks for the help and i'm not trying to be a smart-ass...
<HymnToLife> you might be able to do this by installing the FlashGot plugin
<Subhuman> xmms detects the card in my linux box fine, and video plays fine
<HymnToLife> (along with a download manager like gwget or aria)
<Emberly> HymnToLife, ok i'll try flashgot
<zool2005> johndarkhouse: if i add firestarter to session will i be prompted for the password?
<selinium> Emberly, I am having problems with FF at the mo. but I am still looking for ya!
<Subhuman> kemik, i use xmms with a wma plugin, and thats music sorted, and for video vlc does it great.
<holycow> Subhuman, xmms? that plays video? are you sure? what did you install to get it to do that?
<Subhuman> anyway i gotta jet
<Subhuman> wma is audio.
<holycow> ah forgot right
<_jason> Emberly, you could also just let it load on the web page and then save page as I believe
<Emberly> selinium, thanks.  I've bumped "upgrade firefox" and "get flashgot plugin" higher up on my to-do list
<Subhuman> \AWAY
<pete__> when i attempt to install mplayer
<pete__> it says it cannot find the package.
<Emberly> _jason, this is for websites that don't have a direct link in their page. like pages that call files from a php script or something
<Emberly> _jason, so i can't save-as
<_jason> Emberly, oh I just clicked on that planetquake link, I thought that's the one you wanted
<erUSUL> Oblivion^, i have it in my system... umask sets the mask of file creation (the permisions)
<Emberly> _jason, yeah it's what i want, but i can't save-as because it won't load all the way and lags out. so i just need it to download like a regular file
<Oblivion^> erUSUL: soo, i've edited it so that it should work. what do i do now? log out and log in again?
<HymnToLife> pete__ > did you enable universe/multiverse repos ?
<pete__> Hymn how do i do that?
<Emberly> _jason, is that how most people do it though? just wait for it to load on the page and save-as?  what about for really large files?
<holycow> Emberly, what are you trying to do exactly?
<_jason> Emberly, well no, you can change the setting.  But if you are having trouble, you can load the page... see the url.. and then wget it
<Emberly> holycow, i'm trying to download a .run file without having it load completely inside the browser. i just want to download the file
<pete__> Hymn how do i enable these?
<holycow> why does that load in your browser? you mean as an ascii file?
<zool2005> I'm going to get a flat screen monitor soon, should Ubuntu have any trouble when I first boot after using a CRT
<holycow> what have you tried so far?
<Emberly> holycow, on pages that you don't have a direct link on. and yes, it just loads like a text file... and then lags out because the file is ginormous
<holycow> you need a downloader for this
<HymnToLife> then when the file opens
<holycow> just get downloader for x
<mwe> holycow: the ati drivers .run file from ati.com loads as page for me aswell in FF instead of downloading
<kemik> Subhuman:  yeah i use beep and vlc (or sometimes mplayer) and it works, but soundmixing rarely does f.ex with Skype and other apps
<dido`> i've partitioned my hdd and the data containing part of it is on fat32 and i can't see it. the hdd is connected at /dev/hdb1 (but when i try to open it it says Couldn't display /dev/hdb) what have i to do to mount it so i can use/browse it
<HymnToLife> you should have its url in the address bar
<holycow> and put the url into it
<holycow> and you are done
<Emberly> _jason, load the page, see the url hm ok...
<erUSUL> Oblivion^, no. just umount the already mounted partitions with sudo and mount it again, this time as user, with mount /mnt/<mountpoint>
<mwe> Emberly: what page is it?
<pete__> how do i enable multiverse repositories?
<yatesy> use synaptic, its easiest
<kemik> pete__:  add "multiverse" to your universe lines
<selinium> Emberly, holycow , Sorry, i cant get to the page as it keeps crashing FF on my system (and IE), some strange stuff going on with there site! :)
<jeed890> can anybody tell me the best way inc file systems types how to partition a 120gb hard drive with xp already on it
<holycow> mwe, get downloader for x
<pete__> kemik, i donot know how to do that
<jeed890> wot file types are best
<mwe> holycow: yeah. I used wget. it worked
<jeed890> ?
<selinium> holycow, try him with wget
<holycow> selinium, i'm not sure what you are trying to do, try downloader for x if you know the url
<Emberly> selinium, yeah the same thing for me... now i can't because it just lags out and freezes FF
<_jason> Emberly, for example, I see: ftp://quake3files.com/linuxq3apoint-1.32.x86.run
<Emberly> holycow, she's trying to help me
<holycow> selinium, wtf are you giving me advice?
<dra> how exactly are ubuntu releases numbered?
<_jason> dra, year.month
<dra> _jason: ah ok
<holycow> Emberly, *nod* mwe sorry, cool that you are helping :)
<Oblivion^> erUSUL: when i mount as user it says mount: only root can do that
<HymnToLife> Oblivion^ > then mount as root
<selinium> holycow,  I have been trying to help Emberly, i can see you are trying to help as well, I was just seeing if you could help him with wget, thats all :) I cant because my browsers keep bombing out! :)
<northie> Think autodetect set me up with the wrong soundcard. How do I set it manually?
<Emberly> _jason, i cant use wget because it says logging in as anonymous and there is no anonymous
<HymnToLife> Emberly > try with another browser then (Opera)
<pete__> I really need help adding extra repositories..
<Emberly> ok, so here's what I've tried... wget can't because you have to have login information apparently...  i'm about to upgrade firefox because HymnToLife says there's some setting i can change to tell it what to do with certain files...
<holycow> selinium, ah! :) welll i only use wget when grabbing a website, for simple large file downloads i just copy paste to downloader for x, its easier
<Jormundgand> pete__: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<HymnToLife> Emberly > or you can use opera
<Emberly> holycow, what about for files that need authentication (apparently that's what quake3 file websites are using
<holycow> what kind of authentication?
<HymnToLife> sometimes it's useful to have two browsers available
<Emberly> HymnToLife, I guess i could try opera, but i've never had any other reason to switch away from firefox
<Emberly> HymnToLife, seems like a very round-about work-around.
<HymnToLife> Emberly > neither do I
<_jason> Emberly, I think that would be best (actually changing the setting) but I believe there is also an extension that will let you enter url's to download
<Emberly> _jason, but I don't have the authentication information that the php page is apparently sending to the server
<HymnToLife> Emberly > but you vould have opera, just to use in such cases
<Emberly> _jason, so any kind of file download manager would have to borrow that
<pete__> jormungand
<pete__> now what do i do?
<pete__> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pete__> i'm there
<poningru> under keyboard shortcuts there are bunch of keys that are given
<poningru> but I dont know which ones they are
<holycow> you know, ubuntu should become a debian subproject
<poningru> like 0xbb
<poningru> I have no idea what key that is
<holycow> here i am using sarge on the desktop and the value add from ubuntu is clear and enormous
<poningru> holycow: unfortunately we do some things that they dont like
<Subhuman> pete__,  you should scroll down and see web address with # before them
<pete__> http://security.ubuntu etc?
<poningru> holycow: they are more than welcome to take that value and add it to the stable
<pete__> they donot have # before them.
<HymnToLife> pete__ >replace everything with what's in the file I'm sending you
<poningru> holycow: the problems between ubuntu and debian have been argued to death
<Subhuman> pete__, well you jus need to type the extra reposories in directly
<poningru> read the dev list
<mwe> is it possible to tell FF 1.5 how to handle certain file extensions?
<poningru> mwe: yes
<pete__> ok hymn, send me the file
<Jormundgand> Hmm. I've installed Firefox 1.5 and it's fantastic but I need to change the sound system it uses. The guide on the forum tells you to change /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc... what is the 1.5 equivalent assuming Firefox is installed in /opt/firefox?
<holycow> poningru, i'm not looking for an argument i see only positives.  what don't they like besides the social policy issues ?  or is it just relating to that?
<mwe> poningru: how? some files load to a page instead of download, like some rpm files
<poningru> holycow: basically
<pete__> hymn
<pete__> where did the file go to?
<pete__> :-)
<Gambit---> Jormundgand, if no one answers here, try #firefox :)
<poningru> mwe: oh you mean like that yeah sorry no clue
<holycow> poningru, ah
<pete__> hymn, i got the file but i donot know where it went
<HymnToLife> pete__ > which irc client do you use
<pete__> X-Chat
<Emberly> HymnToLife, I upgraded firefox to 1.5 but that settings section you are talking about actually doesn't let you add or customize filetypes. it lets you change how existing behaviors work
<Subhuman> well itz in home/,xchat2/downloads
<pete__> k
<holycow> poningru, if that is all it is, i don't see it as an obstacle although as you say they can just take the ubuntu things and use it them selves
<ernie_> pete- check /home/"your user name"/.xchat2/downloads
<HymnToLife> Emberly > then try with opera
<Subhuman> home/user/.xchat2/downloads sorry :P
<pete__> Ok
<pete__> i replaced the whole file.
<Emberly> ok, what about a new question?  Does anyone here know the  best place to download the latest point release for quake iii? since I can't get firefox to download it from official sources, maybe i should just ask the question that started my whole mess. :)
<Subhuman> pete__,  do a apt-get update to see the new lists.
<poningru> mwe: actually the choice of loading to page as opposed to downloading is upto the server
<whyameye> Anybody ever successfully compiled jackconnect...or does anybody have a binary for Hoary for this?
<poningru> you can forgo this by right clicking on the link and trying to save it
<poningru> Emberly: do you have a link to the page where you are trying to download it from?
<pete__> it tells me
<pete__> couldn't lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<poningru> the official source as it were
<pete__> says 13, permission dienied
<whyameye> sorry....I meant qjackconnect. Anybody have this compiled or know how to compile it...or what to give me advice?
<mwe> poningru: I guess the ait.com page is broken then
<Kindred> Hey, if I want my home dir on a seperate partition do I have to do anything special at install? Just create the extra partition, right?  And then set it up later?
<HymnToLife> pete__ > hit the "Reload" button in Synaptic
<pete__> k
<Subhuman> pete__, means another program is using the lists, you using synaptic at the same time?
<Emberly> poningru, yeah hold on
<whyameye> I get an error on portitem.h...
<poningru> Kindred: actually you can set that up during install
<pete__> ok it's downloading alot of stuff
<pete__> still locked..
<Emberly> poningru, from here: http://www.planetquake3.net/download.php?op=fileid&lid=1149
<Kindred> poningru: do you change the type or something?  sorry I haven't done this yet, just trying to make sure I don't screw it up :)
<poningru> Kindred: select the extra partition during install and select /home for the partition
<pete__> it's still messed up.
<ernie_> pete close all your terminals, and any install managers
<pete__> i have everything closed :\
<Kindred> poningru, ahh okay, I was following something through and it didn't mention that. Thanks!
<ernie_> then try it again
<Subhuman> pete__, must mean another application (apt) is using it, you tried to restart to stop all programs and start fresh?
<pete__> restart my pc?
<HymnToLife> and make sure you don't have the update mnager in the system tray
<pete__> Ok, be right back......
<Subhuman> pete__,  worth a shot id there still locked.
<poningru> Emberly: its using a popup
<penguin42> Hi can someone tell me the version of initramfs-tools that is installed on breezy please
<poningru> Emberly: can you see the popup?
<Oblivion^> waah i crashed
<pete__> a program i want to run complains
<Emberly> poningru, yes. the problem is that when I click 'download', it tries to load it in the browser window instead of downloading the file. everyone here has been trying to help me figure out a way to download .run files but no luck yet
<pete__> i need gdc++ libraries
<poningru> Emberly: ah ic the problem
<Jormundgand> Hurrah. irc.mozilla.org #firefox pointed me in a big circle. Here we go again:
<Jormundgand> Hmm. I've installed Firefox 1.5 and it's fantastic but I need to change the sound system it uses. The guide on the forum tells you to change /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc... what is the 1.5 equivalent assuming Firefox is installed in /opt/firefox?
<poningru> Emberly: pretty simple
<Emberly> poningru, they've suggested using wget but i can't because the ftp requires authentication i don't have, and we've tried changing ff settings
<poningru> Emberly: when it tries to download
<pete__> libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<penguin42> please - just the output of dpkg -l initramfs-tools     on breezy
<poningru> stop
<holycow> firefox uses a sounds system? how does ff use a sound system?  for what?
<pete__> where can i get those?
<poningru> and right click and save page as
<Jormundgand> holycow: flash movies.
<holycow> Jormundgand, that has nothing to do with firefox
<ernie_> can you swap out video cards and Ubuntu wull recognize the new video card without re-installing?
<ernie_> will
<penguin42> ernie_: Yes, should do
<Emberly> poningru, i thought of that but it won't load completely usually.  and in cases with very larg efiles, it crashes ff. so i was trying to find a more stable way to do it
<holycow> you are trying to change the sound system that flash plug uses ... to which ... may i ask why? it doesn't work for you?
<Subhuman> pete__,  try a search in google for them
<Emberly> poningru, is that really the only way to download .run files? is that how everyone else does it?
<poningru> Emberly: stop it before it even loads
<Jormundgand> holycow: Ubuntu has /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc which has to be set to FIREFOX_DSP = "aoss" to get it to work.
<ernie_> penguin- is it the same deal with network cards?
<penguin42> ernie_: Yes, it should deal with it
<poningru> Emberly: its a problem with the server they didnt set the mime type correctly
<poningru> they are serving it as a .txt
<pete__> Subhuman: i can't seem to find them
<penguin42> ernie_: Are you running breezy?
<holycow> Jormundgand, *nod* so flash sound doesn't work for you?
<Emberly> poningru, but every site i've ever tried to download a .run file (like for enemy territory for example) it has the same behavior.  and ok i'll try to stop the load... it's always crashed when i tried
<Jormundgand> holycow: Not since upgrading to 1.5.
<holycow> Jormundgand, what do you mean 'upgrade'
<Jormundgand> holycow: I installed 1.5 as per the forum's instructions.
<holycow> there is no ffox 1.5 package ... how did you install it?
<poningru> Jormundgand: does flash give video?
<Jormundgand> Yes.
<ericz> holycow: because there's no package does not mean it's un-installable
<ernie_> penguin- do u think an unsupporte video card would cause the networking to only partially work?  ie really slow?  or is it more likely my processor is too slow (400MHz) for the OS?
<holycow> ah ... okay i see where you are starting .... *hmmm*
<ernie_> penguin- yes running breezy
<holycow> ericz, but it almost always means they should just wait for the package and have others config all that for them
<Subhuman> pete__, the package you want is libstdc++5 i think
<ericz> heh, some people are impatient holycow
<Cr4zyR4bb> hi all
<holycow> ericz, *nod*
<pete__> k sub, where do i get it
<Cr4zyR4bb> im new in ubuntu
<Cr4zyR4bb> =)
<Emberly> poningru, it says "page cannot be saved link may have moved... yadda" i can't save-as if it's not loaded all the way in the browser
<ernie_> penguin- currently using XFCE, but was using gnome- downloading from repositories is downright painful
<Jormundgand> That and nobody bothered to fix the wheelscroll bug in Firefox even after I mentioned it multiple times, so I have to upgrade to stop pages stopping scrolling abruptly.
<ernie_> sooo slow
<Cr4zyR4bb> need some nice linux tools
<holycow> Jormundgand, i'm curious as to what information you are referencing for a:) installation of firefox and b) fixing the flash sound issue
<Subhuman> Cr4zyR4bb, kinda generic, what do u want to do?
<poningru> Emberly: yeah I see it
<holycow> ernie_, compared to what? have you tried using a different mirror?
<poningru> Emberly: hold on looking
<_jason> Emberly, well I just tried downloading with flashgot using d4x as the download manager and it works.  I thought you could change the setting, but I am getting a different opinion from #firefox
<peter84> How do i set samba up, so i can see my windows machine and visaversa
<Cr4zyR4bb> a download tool
<peter84> ??
<Cr4zyR4bb> or something
<Cr4zyR4bb> else
<Subhuman> pete__,  should be in apt, so sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 should do it.
<_jason> Emberly, oh, flashgot is an extension for firefox by the way
<zandaa> hi evryone
<Cr4zyR4bb> knows someone a download tool for unix?
<greenpenguin13> hello
<Emberly> _jason, ok, so d4x as a download manager... ok. i've never had to use download managers before.
<Jormundgand> holycow: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79283 for 1.5 and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75237 for flash.
<ernie_> holy cow- using the default + universe that i cut and pasted from the web
<peter84> Anyone??
<zandaa> a question... doesn't the game supertux have any sound???
<greenpenguin13> oh ive done this
<sedeki> Cr4zyR4bb what do you mean by download tool?
* Goldfish slides an ice cold beer down the bar to zandaa.
<poningru> Emberly: hold on I am trying to download it
<holycow> Cr4zyR4bb, yes, downloader for x, its in the repositories
<zandaa> Goldfish??? huh?
<Emberly> poningru, ok i'll wait.
<Cr4zyR4bb> i need a tool like emule in windows
<johndarkhorse> Cr4zyR4bb: use wget or curl
<Cr4zyR4bb> to download movie etc.
<greenpenguin13> peter: go to system->admin->shared folders
<holycow> crabstic,
<Cr4zyR4bb> ahh thx a lot
<pete__> sub, i did that but
<Cr4zyR4bb> wget and curl are download tools?
<pete__> still error
<holycow> Cr4zyR4bb, emule isn't a download tool, it is a p2p client
<greenpenguin13> error?
<holycow> the only p2p clients on linux that i know of are limewire and torrent clients
<Subhuman> pete__,  what program is giving these errors?
<ernie_> does wget = webget?
<johndarkhorse> Cr4zyR4bb: yes they are, wget is default in ubuntu, and curl can be installed via apt
<holycow> if you want a downloader search with synaptic for downloader for x
<Subhuman> ernie_, yes
<Cr4zyR4bb> yes i mean a tool to download movies usw from gnutella or p2p
<penguin42> anyone do that dpkg -l for me please
<Subhuman> ernie_, it just pulls files from the net.
<sedeki> Cr4zyR4bb "sudo apt-get install limewire"
<_jason> Emberly, do you want me to send you this?  or can I just delete
<ernie_> nice
<Cr4zyR4bb> okee i need a very fust download tool =)
<Emberly> _jason, i would like the file, but I also want to learn how to do this so i stop having this problem. how do you want to transfer it?
<Cr4zyR4bb> sry
<Cr4zyR4bb> =)
<poningru> Emberly: yeah try downloader for x
<Emberly> _jason, pm me?
<ernie_> where apt-get can only pull from the sources list, wget can go outside of that realm?
<greenpenguin13> dont you just love apt-get... :)
<mmiikkee12> i'd like to install grub on a floppy, but it just sits there hanging with the floppy buzzing. any ideas?
<poningru> Emberly: and the flashgot extension
<_jason> Emberly, sure.  I haven't tried dcc on xchat yet, let's see how it goes
<Emberly> poningru, thank you
<zandaa> ernie_, I believe that is correct
<sedeki> ernie_ wget downloads a specific file.
<poningru> _jason: dude how did you download it?
<martin_> Ok guys, here gos...
<Cr4zyR4bb> have someone an ftp server?
<sedeki> ernie_ apt is a system with filelists and sources..
<poningru> so who is next?
<Emberly> _jason, xie xie ni
<sedeki> Cr4zyR4bb do you want to install a ftp server?
<peter84> then wat
<Cr4zyR4bb> who have an ftp server thats ever online
<holycow> Cr4zyR4bb, what the hell for?
<martin_> I installed Ubuntu and my network card worked fine an acx100 based one.
<mihai> jh
<Subhuman> Cr4zyR4bb, why do u want to kno?
<martin_> it stopped working for no reason
<_jason> poningru, with flashgot(using d4x as the download manager), just right click the link and choose "flashgot link".
<ernie_> does wget require that the server you are talking to be "friendly" to the wget command?
<sedeki> martin_ i have an acx1xx, too.
<penguin42> ernie_: No
<zandaa> my ethernet card doesn't seem to work, I'm on WiFi now
<poningru> _jason ah ic
<Cr4zyR4bb> no i dont want to install it on my unbuntu system i need one who have one
<Cr4zyR4bb> in the web
<martin_> It is still reconised, but no module is loaded for it
<poningru> martin_: what do you mean for no reason?
<sedeki> Cr4zyR4bb why..?
<peter84> windows dont see it
<penguin42> ernie_: wget is just like using a web browser or ftp client to download a file - but it does it from the commandline and can do whole directories or trees
<sedeki> martin_ is it loaded? "lsmod |grep acx"
<poningru> martin_: it just randomly stopped working?
<Cr4zyR4bb> i need it for my counter strike source clan
<houseoftainted> hey
<Cr4zyR4bb> to upload some games
<houseoftainted> can anyone help me i got a serious problem
<martin_> no it is not loaded
<sedeki> martin_ then load it?
<penguin42> houseoftainted: If you say what the problem is
<martin_> I tried modprobe acx100
<sedeki> martin_ "sudo modprobe acx_pci"
<zandaa> houseoftainted, what's up?
<houseoftainted> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and my sound isnt working :(
<pete__> i think i dont have any sources.
<pete__> ...
<zandaa> houseoftainted, sorry <_< can't help you on that, I'm kinda wondering if the sound works on mine
<sedeki> martin_ is it an USB or PCI adapter?
<holycow> Jormundgand, interesting, beyond those instructions i don't know what to suggest, that would require fairly serious debugging.  :/ sorry
<HymnToLife> pete__ > did you replace the contents of sources.list with theone I sent you ?
<poningru> houseoftainted: try different sound sinks?
<houseoftainted> zandaa,  lol what a coincidence :)
<pete__> yes hymn
<houseoftainted> poningru,  what is that?
<pete__> but it still tells me it cant find everything
<holycow> houseoftainted, did you check if the sound card on your laptop is supported?
<zandaa> houseoftainted, because I can play MP3s etc fine, but no game has sound
<martin_> it says that module acx100_pci is not found!
<HymnToLife> what error msg do you get ?
<sedeki> martin_ the module is called "acx_pci"
<mmiikkee12> i'd like to install grub on a floppy, but it just sits there hanging with the floppy buzzing. any ideas?
<poningru> houseoftainted: go to system->preferences->multimedia system selector
<ernie_> so would wget be part of the kernel or do i have the analogy wrong?
<penguin42> ernie_: Its just a normal user program
<sedeki> martin_ did you apt-get the module or did you download a tarball?
<fredl_> whoah what a lot of people here!!
<martin_> I have entered the command sudo modprobe acx_pci and it worked
<houseoftainted> poningru,  only thing under system is windowmanger and xload
<johndarkhorse> ernie_: wget is default installed in ubuntju
<martin_> so i know have to do anything else?
<poningru> penguin42 ernie_ I would use curl instead of wget, but thats just a personal preference
<ernie_> ok, so apt-get, wget, things like that are just programs, not actually part of the kernel?
<poningru> houseoftainted: what wm are you using?
<holycow> ernie_, wget get is just an application, like any other
<sedeki> martin_ did you apt-get the module or did you download a tarball?
<ernie_> ok i get it now
<houseoftainted> poningru,  ubuntu hoary hedghehog on icewm
<fredl_> hello everybody, I just installed Ubuntu 5.10. I seem to have a small problem, my graphics card is not correctly detected. Would anybody mind helping me troubleshoot this and have some patience as I'm on a text console now :)
<penguin42> poningru: Nod - each seems to be better at some things than the other - I've tended to use wget   (how about a dpkg -l initramfs-tools    for a poor penguin)
<martin_> I did neither, it was installed with ubuntu
<synapse1> hi
<zandaa> does anyone know if the game SuperTux has any sound???
<holycow> fredl_, what kind of vid card?
<penguin42> fredl_: Which graphics card?
<Bigfrans> lo
<mmiikkee12> yes it does
<sedeki> martin_ oh. try "sudo dhcpcd wlan0"
<zandaa> mmiikkee12, it does?
<ernie_> so where would you find wget in the file system?
<poningru> houseoftainted: hmm hold on
<mmiikkee12> yes
<mmiikkee12> music and boingy sounds
<penguin42> ernie_: Try typing      which wget
<zandaa> erniet_, you have to use wget in a terminal
<houseoftainted> poningru,  ok :)
<fredl_> holycow/penguin42: It's an ATI card, an X700, but it has a slight complication, as it's not a real X700 but an X740 that's installed in an 'Aldi' PC.
<ernie_> right, but where would the program be stored?
<mmiikkee12> and tux occasionally says something
<zandaa> mmiikkee12, how can I get it to work then? (it's not working for me <_<)
<synapse1> im having a problem installing ubuntu onto my machine
<_jason> ernie_, there is also gwget which has a gui
<mmiikkee12> i don't know, it worked out of the box for mr
<pete__> hey hymn, are you here?
<mmiikkee12> *me
<sedeki> martin_ do you have any WPA or WEP encryption on your network?
<penguin42> fredl_: OK, so its a really new ATI card - I don't think it matters if it is a real one
<martin_> yep
<zandaa> mmiikkee12, what kinda sound-card you have?
<mmiikkee12> um
<sedeki> martin_ what is your AP called?
<mmiikkee12> not sure
<martin_> sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<martin_>  it says the command is not reconised
<martin_> Wireless
* mmiikkee12 isn't that much of a geek
<pete__> im having a problem with apt-get update
<fredl_> penguin42: I think so yeah, although the X700 has been around a while. I had it running before when I ran Debian unstable, with the ATI proprietary driver on xfree...
<synapse1> it keeps saying failed to copy file from cd rom, or not enough diskspace, there should be plenty of space and the CD was checked with md5
<pete__> can anyone help?
<martin_> iwconfig shows no divices
<sedeki> martin_ first, set your AP. iwconfig wlan0 essid Wireless
<Kyral> pete__: what is the problem
<Bigfrans> Does (installed)ubunto support pci-express?
<ernie_> i think i understand the function and use, just trying to figure out the logic of if something goes in /usr or/bin or where ever
<penguin42> fredl_: Yeh your going to need to get the proprietary driver again
<mmiikkee12> zandaa: something standard
<sedeki> martin_ how about "ifconfig -a" ?
<mmiikkee12> AC97 something
<Kyral> ernie_: /bin is like stuff that the system NEEDs on boot
<fredl_> penguin42: does that exist for xorg?
<Kyral> ernie_: incase /usr is mounted elsewhere
<poningru> houseoftainted: yeah I dont know how to change the sound sink from the command line sorry dude
<pete__> Kyral when i try to do apt-get update it tells me: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<houseoftainted> poningru,  its ok :(
<zandaa> mmiikkee12, that's the same one I have, what did you install through the repositories???
<Subhuman> Kryral, bin also holds all of your apps too, not jus boot stuff
<Kyral> pete__: It means that another instance of Apt is running
<fredl_> pete__: use sudo apt-get
<johndarkhorse> pete__: use sudo to preface your command
<Kyral> Subhuman: no...actually /usr/bin does
<penguin42> fredl_: There is a wicky entry here for it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29
<mmiikkee12> actually i was having some trouble with repos and just downloaded the 0.1.3 deb
<martin_> It is not listed
<pete__> Ok, i did that.
<synapse1> can anyone help ?
<mmiikkee12> and dpkg -i'ed it
<poningru> anyone know which command to switch between alsa, oss, and esd?
<Kyral> Subhuman: look in /bin
<pete__> my whole problem is i cant download any packages
<martin_> do I need to do anything to bring up the module?
<fredl_> penguin42: is there on ubuntu a text web browser?
<pete__> that sudo apt-get worked
<Kyral> see what kind of programs are there?
<zandaa> mmiikkee12, where'd you get the deb file from?
<ernie_> ok so say i downladed an image veiwer, where would i logically put that?
<HymnToLife> pete__ > whenever you get a "permission denied"-thing, try running the command ith sudo
<pete__> but what do i do now.
<poningru> synapse1: whats wrong?
<pete__> ok.
<mmiikkee12> the supertux site
<sedeki> martin_ "dmesg |grep acx"
<Kyral> pete__: It means that Synaptic or Apt is running someplace else
<synapse1> it keeps saying failed to copy file from cd rom, or not enough diskspace (open office) - there should be plenty of space and the CD was checked with md5
<fredl_> penguin42: is it possible to enable the mouse in textmode on Ubuntu?
<pete__> i just restarted kyral.
<sedeki> martin_ it should show you the errors. were it an USB or PCI adapter?
<Kyral> pete__: Only one instance of Apt can be ran at one time
<johndarkhorse> fredl_: install gpm
<ernie_> fred: sudo apt-get install lynx
<mmiikkee12> zandaa: http://telesto.lug-ag.ch/~gurkan/debian/supertux/
<poningru> synapse1: this is during installation?
<synapse1> yes
<HymnToLife> so you can run either apt-get on a terminal or Synaptic
<mmiikkee12> you need supertux and supertux-data
<martin_> pci
<synapse1> copy remaining packages to hard disk poningru
<sedeki> martin_ did it give you any errors?
<zandaa> mmiikkee12, thanks a lot :D
<penguin42> fredl_: Don't know - you could try installing the 'gpm' package -   if you have a freshly installed breezy can you do me a favour and run   dpkg -l initramfs-tools     and tell me what it says ?
<poningru> synapse1: hmm
<pete__> E: Package azureus has no installation candidate
<HymnToLife> (or dpkg -i sometimes, but only one at a time)
<pete__> i still get that when i try to install azureus
<poningru> synapse1: make sure that the cd is clean
<HymnToLife> try from synaptic
<fredl_> johndarkhorse: apt-get install gpm won't work.
<Kyral> pete__: You can
<synapse1> ive cleaned it twice
<poningru> synapse1: can you install it from apt?
<pete__> i can what?
<poningru> or synaptic
<Kyral> pete__: cannot install Azureus unless JRE is install
<synapse1> tried to install twice, ive also done a CD integrity check
<pete__> Kyral i believe i have java.
<mmiikkee12> zandaa: yw
<synapse1> I cant install ubuntu to use apt lol
<poningru> synapse1: oh I thought the rest of the packages got installed
<fredl_> penguin - says version 0.32 of initramfs is installed.
<penguin42> fredl_: Thanks
<synapse1> no its not on installing
<HymnToLife> pete__ > try from synaptic
<synapse1> its on copying
<sedeki> martin_ join #acx100 -- it's an support channel for our cards.
<poningru> synapse1: oh ic
<pete__> Hymn, how do i try from synaptic, i donot understand it
<poningru> synapse1: you sure the cdrom is ok?
<Subhuman> synapse1, you need to edit your repositories then
<fredl_> apt-cache search gpm doesn't show a gpm package....
<synapse1> here: not my post but another person has same problem
<LoPMX> http://colorado.indymedia.org/usermedia/image/3/analsexmonthpromotionaladvertisementfrom1951.jpg
<synapse1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84160&highlight=open+office
<martin_> yes, its says that it failed to upoad the firmware to the acx1xx
<Kyral> !synaptic
<sedeki> martin_ join #acx100 -- it's an support channel for our cards.
<Kyral> ...where is the bot?
<poningru> Kyral: ubotu is out today
<synapse1> Subhuman - no i dont, ubuntu WONT install lol - so apt doesnt even exist yet
<HymnToLife> Kyral > ubotu died this morning :(
<HymnToLife> R.I.P.
<Kyral> poningru: damnit
* mmiikkee12 codes up a new bo
<mwe> now again?
<mmiikkee12> *bot
<pete__> how do i install java?
<fredl_> does anybody what's the name of the gpm package on breezy?
<Kyral> HymnToLife: Wouldn't it be R.I.N?
<Subhuman> synapse1, what are you doing in here then? and why wont it install?
<Kyral> Rest In Null?
<frogzoo> !tell pete__ about restricted
<HymnToLife> lol
<martin_> sudo lshw -C network says the network card is unclaimed
<synapse1> read the link
<synapse1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84160&highlight=open+office
<synapse1> its not my post - but the same problem
<pete__> i installed java yesterday i believe...
<pete__> i have the folder on my desktop.
<mwe> frogzoo: ubotu is sick
<poningru> synapse1: are you sure that the partition has enough space?
<frogzoo> damn
<synapse1> yeah, i did erase entite hard disk
<Subhuman> synapse1, have you tried dumping the iso from the burned cd, and checking its md5?
<poningru> hmm
<penguin42> pete_: There is a 'gpm' pacakge (seems to be in universe not in main - hmm), as for java I used a package called   java-package
<synapse1> yeah i did the cd integrity check
<sedeki> martin_ join #acx100
<pete__> penguin where do i get that?
<spdl> bbl
<peter84> How do i configure samba!?
<penguin42> pete_: java-package is in ubuntu (multiverse) - it tells you what to download from Sun and then turns it into a debian package
<pete__> penguin can you give me the command?
<Jormundgand> peter84: That question is answered many times over on the forum.
<frogzoo> pete__: here ya go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<martin_> ok, thanks for the help sedeki.
<penguin42> peta_: Try an apt-get install java-package
<DjaFollah> hi
<peter84> sorry but i yust cant find it! PLZ HELP
<mwe> peter84: there is a great wike at wiki.ubuntu.com. just search for samba
<peter84> THANKS!!!
<Jormundgand> peter84: It's too long a process to describe here. Look for a link to the unofficial Ubuntu Guide.
<poningru> synapse1: the only thing I can think of is that the cd-drive is messed up
<synapse1> hmm
<fredl_> does anybody what's the name of the gpm package on breezy?
<synapse1> its possible, but how would you explain the integrity check ?
* HymnToLife is listening to Englishman in New-York by Sting
<penguin42> fredl_: tried doing an apt-get install gpm ?
<penguin42> HymnToLife: Very nice
<fredl_> penguin42: that doesn't work
* penguin42 is listing to By the Light of a Magical Moon by T-Rex
<HymnToLife> synapse1 > bad luck :p
<synapse1> lol
<fredl_> penguin42: says package gpm is not available
<penguin42> fredl_: OK, if you were in X I'd tell you to use the GUI to select universe and multiverse but since you aren't   edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and lookm for a line that says  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main       and make it    deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe restricted multiverse
<penguin42> 
<penguin42> fredl_: Except yours probably doesn't say gb, your probably on a different mirror
<Ivan> how do u reinstall ubuntu if u have no cd-drive???
<synapse1> with the ubuntu partition manager, should i be selecting erase entire hard disk, or erase entire hardisk and use LVM ?
<fredl_> ok, gotcha, lets see if it'll work...
<frogzoo> fredl_: libgpmg1
<penguin42> fredl_: Then do an apt-get update  to get the list of packages in universe and multiverse
* HymnToLife is listening to A Change Of Seasons by Dream Theater
<mwe> hmm
<fredl_> penguin42: alright that works.. thanks
<fredl_> time for dinner, ciao
<penguin42> fredl_: No prob
<frogzoo> Ivan: hmm... install a cd drive?
<synapse1> also, should i be formatting the drive first with an appropriate program, or will the installer do that?
<mitch_> howdyf fellows
<penguin42> synapse1: The installer will sort it all out
<synapse1> hmm so it cant be a disk space problem then :S
<frogzoo> synapse1: the installer will format all partitions as ext3 for you
<penguin42> synapse1: The only thing you might want to do, if you are instlaling with an already installed Windows then use Windows to resize the windows partitions and perhaps create the partitions
<mitch_> Hey how do i change my look and feel of ubuntu?
<synapse1> well it did have fedora core on, i wanted to switch to ubuntu, but i jsut cant get past the copying packages part
<frogzoo> mitch_: maybe install gnome-art pkg, then fiddle with themes & desktop background
<mitch_> Where can  i find the gnomee art package.  ?   in programsinstall or is that an internet download or something else?
<pete__> i have java installed
<pete__> but azureus package still wont download
<frogzoo> mitch_: universe repo
<mitch_> universerepo.com?
<Myrtti> -.-
<penguin42> pete__: What error?
<greenpenguin13> i just killed mono and it halved my memory use
<frogzoo> pete__: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272
<runevi> Is it possible to upgrade to firefox 1.5 via ubuntu?
<runevi> In other words, how do I get some packages 'bleeding edge' in ubuntu?  Is it possible? :D
<frogzoo> runevi: not throught the pkg mgt atm
<runevi> frogzoo: Too bad, would be really cool to be able to be on the bleeding edge of chosen parts. :)
<frogzoo> runevi: some people are compiling it themselves
<Oblivion^> how can i change the settings of my nvidia display? i have two monitors and i want dual screen, if that's possible <g>
<davidwinter_> hi all. I'm trying to get the On-Screen Keyboard to work. I've installed it via synaptic, but when I try and run it I get: GOK FATAL ERROR Sorry, GOK can't run because XKB extension is required. I'm not too sure what this is - can someone please help?
<penguin42> davidwinter_: Do an   xdpyinfo | grep XK   and tell me what you get
<frogzoo> runevi: if u still want 1.5 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<starbrand> why is there not just a firefox-testing branch in apt?
<runevi> Is it possible to get mplayer with all codecs via ubuntu, or do I need to compile that?
<HymnToLife> runevi > it is
<runevi> HymnToLife: How? :)
<runevi> hmpfh.  gcc .. command not found.
<Zugot> the linux support for my hardware is so bad that i am contemplating wiping ubuntu... reinstalling windows, and then installing ubuntu under vmware
<HymnToLife> but you might want to save you the hassle and use VLC instead
<penguin42> Zugot: What's the hardware?
<johndarkhorse> runevi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zugot> mega 865 shuttle type computer
<runevi> HymnToLife: Sorry mac, I love mplayer ;D
<penguin42> Zugot: What's so odd about it?
<runevi> HymnToLife: Isn't vlc some nasty gui thing?
<Zugot> plus... the vpn software for my job doesn't have a linux client.
<Oblivion^> is there a control panel for my nvidia drivers? i want to set up dualscreen
<HymnToLife> VLC rocks
<davidwinter_> penguin42, nothing :(
<Zugot> penguin42:  i can't control the lcd..
<Zugot> thats about it
<Zugot> plus i get the benefit of having access to my job using the windows vpn client
<HymnToLife> mplayer isn't good for me beause it doesn't keep the vid ratio in fullscreen mode
<davidwinter_> penguin42, I get nothing when doing xdpyinfo | grep XK
<see4> Can somebody help me configure my wireless?
<penguin42> davidwinter_: Interesting
<Zugot> and wireless performance is worse under linux using the same hardware
<HymnToLife> so for me when I play a video fullscreen on my widescreen monitor, it is all streched
<runevi> HymnToLife: Personally I can't stand video players that includes a gui. :)
<ulisse> hello
<HymnToLife> like mplayer doesn't include a gui ?
<penguin42> davidwinter_: For me it shows XKEYBOARD
<ulisse> could someone tell me sthg about duplication of email at startup in thunderbird? Has it happened only to me?
<frogzoo> HymnToLife: gmplayer
<davidwinter_> hmmm.. penguin42 I did just a standard ubuntu install :/ so I'm not sure what's wrong
<davidwinter_> is there anyway to install XKB?
<starbrand> why is azureus not in breezy?
<penguin42> davidwinter_: Well mine is a hoary upgraded to breezy - but I doubt thats the issue
<Stormx2> hey
* penguin42 looks at the greenpenguin
<frogzoo> starbrand: cos u install it separately : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272
<Stormx2> ubotu still not around?
<penguin42> davidwinter_: This is my xorg.conf if it helps: http://www.treblig.org/debug/xorg.conf
<fredl_> penguin42: can you give me that wiki URL about the graphics card one more time please now that I can cut and paste with my mouse? :)
<slew> how do i change from alsa to oss?
<penguin42> fredl_: OK, just a sec
<DShepherd> hey
<penguin42> fredl_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29
<fredl_> tnx
<synapse1> going to reburn the cd now at 8x instead of 52, and use a different cd drive
<zandaa> frickin...
<HymnToLife> it's foolish to urn CDs at 52 :/
<HymnToLife> specially important stuff like that
<thundr> 48, on the other hand, is much more reasonable.
<zandaa> can anyone help me getting the sound to work :(
<synapse1> never had a problem before :\
<thundr> zandaa, what's the problem?
<jax0m> i have an issue with copying+pasting out of terminals in gnome. what's the most efficient way to do it?
<runevi> I've tried following the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto guide .. doesn't work.
<jax0m> i don't know how to copy out of the terminal. i know pasting is both left and right click at the same time.
<zandaa> thundr, xmms gives me a popup saying to check my settings etc. while their correctly set up
<runevi> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-amd64
<HymnToLife> jax0m > in gnome-terminal, the shortcut is Ctrl+Maj+C/V
<jax0m> Maj?
<HymnToLife> instead of just Ctrl
<thundr> he means alt :)
<jax0m> wtf :P
<HymnToLife> shift
<jax0m> ctrl+alt+c? for copying? that's crazy :P
<HymnToLife> noo
<HymnToLife> ctrl+sift+c
<erUSUL> jax0m, copy is just selecting (and paste is middle mouse button)
<thundr> even in terminal?
<HymnToLife> that's because Ctrl+ terminates he running process
<fredl_> alright, those instructions seemed easy enough penguin42. Thanks, rebooting and keeping my fingers crossed :)
<jax0m> oh
<thundr> zandaa, I don't know if you've done this, but make sure that the output plugin is set to the right system - like ALSA or OSS
<runevi> Is Ubuntu 5.11 compiled with gcc-4 ?
<zandaa> thundr, I tested the output... and it worked (on both ALSA and ESD
<thundr> zandaa, it's set to whatever you have set for the multimedia systems selector in System>Preferences?
<zandaa> thundr, what exactly do you mean?
<thundr> zandaa, I don't know if this is what your problem is or not, but whatever you have set to your default output in Multimedia Systems Selector should be whatever XMMS is set to.
<zandaa> thundr, sorry to bother you >_< the XMMS wasn't correctly set up
<maxkelley> hello, ubuntites.. I can't get php5 to recognize mysql... "undefined function mysql_connect()"
<zandaa> thundr, it works now
<whyameye> I've used XMMS with JACK for some time now. Suddenly the jack driver for XMMS is broken. How do I troubleshoot this?
<maxkelley> can someone help?
<jax0m> guys
<jax0m> ctrl+shift+c doesn't work to copy.
<Stormx2> whyameye: open xmms in command line
<thundr> good, zandaa
<maxkelley> anyone?
<slew> how do i change from alsa to oss?
<jax0m> erUSUL, selecting does not work to copy.
<Stormx2> jax0m: Ctrl + C in anything but terminal. Ctrl + Shift + C in terminal
<maxkelley> jax0m: it's ctrl-c...
<jax0m> it doesn't work.
<maxkelley> select, then use the middle button to paste
<maxkelley> try that
<jax0m> and ctrl+shift+c gives me a new line
<jax0m> maxkelley, no middle button, laptop
<maxkelley> then use control-c
<Stormx2> ohh thats sexy :D never new about the middle button
<jax0m> i can select and then click both right and left buttons at the same time to copy and paste within the terminal
<jax0m> but if i try to copy from the terminal to another app, it doesn't work
<maxkelley> hmm
<jax0m> i can't figure it out :(
<jax0m> help.
<jax0m> it's been pissing me off for days now.
<Stormx2> jax0m: Is it just that app, or any other app?
<void^> select, shift+ins works for me
<thundr> jax0m, the x terminal or something like tty1?
<pete__> im trying to install automatix but,
<jax0m> just the terminal, ctrl+c works well anywhere else (i.e. firefox)
<pete__> it just sits in the connecting to some ftp site.
<jax0m> thundr, any of them - rxvt, aterm, xterm
<Stormx2> pete__: Try again later then.
<thundr> still having trouble, pete__?
<pete__> now it's waiting for headers.
<Stormx2> pete__: Its installed, or not?
<whyameye> Stormx2, thanks. I figured it out.
<Kyral> pete__: Uhh wait for Automatix
<pete__> it's installed, now it's
<pete__> in terminal
<Kyral> pete__: me and a team of people are redoing it
<pete__> updating i guess.
<Stormx2> whyameye: ;D great
<Vinis> hi
<pete__> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<lampshade> what's up guys
<johndarkhorse> pete__: dont use automatix, it has been known to break ubuntu boxes
<jax0m> help help help :P
<pete__> i got azureus,and lime wire installed now.
<Stormx2> lampshade: nm
<Vinis> Can I see TV stations with linux over Internet as streamtuner to radio?
<pete__> i still cant run my favorite program.
<fredl_> aww man this is too cool. The xwindows driver for my ATI card was a breezy and even my funky sound card works!!
<johndarkhorse> pete__: use this instead, it's 'ubuntu safe' http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/
<fredl_> hey, any Ubuntu packagers/developpers here?
<frogzoo> fredl_: if you want 3d accn - install fglrx
<Stormx2> johndarkhorse: hehe. I don't see how it can break it though, it works off apt...
<frogzoo> frogzoo: however, if you want suspend to disk, then don't
<fredl_> frogzoo - I believe that's what I did.
<slashx1896> hey
<johndarkhorse> Stormx2: we've had many many boxen in here broken after they used automatix, somethin about --force used 34 times, perhaps?
<jax0m> so does anyone have an answer for me on the copying+pasting problem?
<fredl_> either way, this is too cool, this is the first distribution that may make me leave Debian behind me.
<pete__> can you guys help me i have a binary file error.
<thundr> jax0m, I've found that in an a "gui" terminal - one within gnome, right click and selecting paste always works
<runevi> Two questions.  Is 'gcc-4.0' the default compiler for all of Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<frogzoo> pete__: post the error
<Chousuke> fredl_: heh.
<pete__> ./zDSBot3: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<El_Che> runevi: no
<frogzoo> runevi: I believe so
<frogzoo> oops
<El_Che> runevi: the kernel is compiler with 3.4
<Chousuke> fredl_: I still consider myself a Debianist despite the fact that I prefer Ubuntu :P
<synapse1> omg wtf
<runevi> Secondly, I can't get the mplayer-instructions in the wiki to work.  I get "E: Couldn't find package mplayer-amd64"
<runevi> El_Che: But when I did an apt-get install gcc .. I got gcc-4.0
<jax0m> thundr, i don't even get a menu when i right click.
<zool2005> does anyone actually use mplayer or avoid it like the plague?
<runevi> zool2005: I love it. :)
<El_Che> runevi: default does not mean that everything is compiled with it
<fredl_> however... my screen flickers... I wonder what frequency it's doing Hrmmm
<Stormx2> zool2005: hate it >.>
<void^> doesn't everyone use mplayer?
<zool2005> runevi: is there an easy way to install it?
<Stormx2> Audacious all the way for Music Player
<synapse1> 17:17:27	#267 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9853
<synapse1> 	Read errors from sector 0 to 315978
<pete__> anyone?
<thundr> jax0m, use the Gnome terminal - it works for me there
<runevi> zool2005: Install what?
<El_Che> runevi: un case you are installing vmware: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 install-blah-script.pl
<jelte> hi there.... i really like sound juicer, but is there anything like it that also deals with cover art?  (i tried goobox, but since i can't tell it the format of the filenames it rips, i dont like it ;-))
<runevi> zool2005: mplayer?  Just compile it. :)
<zool2005> mplayer
<jax0m> thundr, isn't that aterm?
<frogzoo> zool2005: just tried it - much much prefer gxine for dvd
<jax0m> thundr, what's the gnome terminal command?
<dr_willis> 'gnome-terminal'
<zool2005> I use mplayer to stream radio
<Stormx2> jelte; Hmm, downloading cover art when ripping?
<pete__> can anyone help me with my error?
<zool2005> I like the -cache option
<Stormx2> pete__: What is the error?
<pete__> ./zDSBot3: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jelte> Stormx2, yeah.... goobox does that quite neatly
<runevi> El_Che: I don't have gcc-3.4 installed.
<runevi> :-/
<jelte> Stormx2, but it creates the mp3's in a dir structure i dont like
<jax0m> thundr, thanks for all your help. dr_willis, you too
<jax0m> :)
<lampshade> is gcc 4 the default in 5.10?
<Stormx2> jelte: What structure?
<ryanh> Hello everyone... the default x configuration doesn't work for me-- I have two video cards on this computer, one integrated, and one PCI. I want to use the PCI card, but it's trying to use the integrated one.
<thundr> no problem jax0m, glad we could help.
<frogzoo> lampshade: yes
<ryanh> What do I have to change to get this to work?
<HymnToLife> pete > then you should install the libstdc++ package
<jax0m> <3
<dr_willis>  gcc --version
<dr_willis>   gcc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<pete__> Hymn i have installed one
<Stormx2> pete__: Run a search for libstdc in synaptic
<pete__> but it still doesn't work.
<frogzoo> lampshade: 4.0.1-3 to be precise
<thundr> ryanh, is it disabled in your bios?
<Stormx2> is ubotu ill?
<dr_willis> I must be cutting edge!
<ryanh> thundr: No, it works. I have dual-boot, and it works fine under Windows.
<jelte> Stormx2, it creates the artist name as dir, and then the albums as seperate dirs underneith... i just want the dir to be "Artist - Album"
<frogzoo> Stormx2: ubotu is mia
<cantinflas> hey everyone!
<pete__> is there an apt get
<Stormx2> jelte: I see.
<pete__> for libstdc
<pete__> ?
<thundr> jelte, I don't believe it - something in linux that's not customizable?
<HymnToLife> sure
<cantinflas> anyone want to help a n00b out? <--me ;)
<ryanh> When I start gdm, I just get a black screen, sometimes with a '_'
<Stormx2> pete__: apt-get install libstdc
<thundr> that's why we're here, cantinflas
<HymnToLife> but use Synaptic, it's more user-friendly
<Stormx2> pete__: It may need ++ at the end, though
<cantinflas> i need help getting java onto ubuntu
<cantinflas> thanks thundr :)
<Stormx2> apt-get + gui = synaptic
<runevi> Gaggh.  There is no proper development stuff installed by default .. how do I get the common headers/development stuff installed?
<Stormx2> runevi: apt-get install build-essential
<frogzoo> ryanh: what's your gfx card?
<runevi> Stormx2: Great! :)  Thanks
<jelte> thundr, thats what i thought :-)    well i could probably change the code and recompile, but i'd like it to be an option... anyone here know of goobox?  are there conf files i can play with?
<ryanh> frogzoo: It's an nvidia MX400
<Stormx2> runevi: Thats for building packages from binary
<frogzoo> cantinflas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Stormx2> runevi: If you mean editors for programming, try BlueFish or Screem
<Janeway> hi there
<frogzoo> runevi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<runevi> Stormx2: I prefer vi. ;)
<runevi> I just get a bit panicky when I don't have gcc installed by default, and then doesn't find all the other essential stuff.
<ryanh> frogzoo: I think I need to change my busID... Right now it's "PCI:0:1:0"
<Stormx2> runevi: Heh fair enough ;D
<Stormx2> runevi: vi, that a command-line based editor?
<thundr> cantinflas, also check out http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<ryanh> Stormx2: yes
<Stormx2> frogzoo: I already said that ^_^
<runevi> Stormx2: You know, vi as in "vi vs emacs" ;)  I'm a vi guy.
<cantinflas> awesome guys!
<ryanh> Go vi!
<cantinflas> i'll read up thanks!
<rhalff> hi all, Im getting a permisison denied error even when I'm being root, Im unable to \ls -l\ the file also, its about apache2-utils in de pkg directory,anyone know what this could be and how to fix it ? could it be a corrupt drive ? fsck reports no errors though, it's a jfs partition if that helps..
<Stormx2> runevi: Fair enough. So what is vim? that a differernt version of vi?
<thundr> that'll probably be the fastest way to do it, cantinflas
<runevi> Stormx2: Basically, yes.
<frogzoo> Stormx2: you don't think I read this shiz? i justspam away ;)
<ryanh> vim is VI iMproved
<runevi> Stormx2: It's more advanced (okay, okay, so i prefer vim to vi ;)
<Janeway> anybody out there who could give me ideas as to set up my WLAN?
<can-o-wo1ms> how do i get vim to stop autoindenting ?
<trappist> :set noai
<frogzoo> Janeway: from breezy, mostly it just works - can you ifconfig your wifi card yet?
<pete__> hey storm.
<Janeway> Ubuntu won't recognize my pcmcia card
<Stormx2> pete__: Hi
<cantinflas> firefox won't let me download anything...
<trappist> can-o-wo1ms: echo "set noai" >> ~/.vimrc
<can-o-wo1ms> trappist: ahh so you have to do it explicitly... thanks
<cantinflas> i tried to download the jdk and it won't save...
<Janeway> it's a fairly common Linksys one - according to the help files it should work just fine, however, ubuntu simply refuses to recognize anything in the slot
<thundr> I'm surprised there isn't an easy-to-use terminal text editor, something like *shudder* MS Edit.
<dido`> Hi! I've installed ubuntu on a partitioned hdd and the data containing part of it is on fat32 and i can't see it. The system monitor recognizes only /dev/hdb1. Would someone tell me what have I to do it so i can use/browse my data drive?
<runevi> thundr: There is a big difference between easy to use and easy to learn.
<erUSUL> thundr, nano
<cantinflas> brb
<Janeway> frogzoo: I've got breezy
<thundr> runevi, perhaps, but I didn't exactly have to look at the help when I used the DOS Editor.
<Janeway> frogzoo: nothing I've tried so far got me anywhere - all there is in my network settings is my eth0
<thundr> I'll check it out, erUSUL.  Thanks
<ryanh> Is there an automated script to reconfigure xorg.conf? i.e., let me choose a few more options?
<Stormx2> thundr: nano, emacs, vim <-- take your pick
<Delvien>  Is there a way to install enlightenment and still run KDE, or is it just like KDE and gnome, where you can choose when you log in ?
<runevi> thundr: I agree with you that most editors in linux are quite comples, but as soon as you know them they're wonderful.
<exequor> i have breezy, has anyone tried to install amsn for it?
<frogzoo> ryanh: here ya go: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#nvidiadriver
<runevi> complex, anyways
<ryanh> Thanks...
<HymnToLife> ryanh > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<runevi> thundr: But nano, pico and others should be a great help
<erUSUL> ryanh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo> Janeway: what's your wifi card?
<thundr> thanks runevi
<tymfr> what
<alex_2> hoi
<can-o-wo1ms> trappist: that doesn't seem to fix it, maybe i autoindenting is not my problem... basically i end up with a big mess when i copy and paste more than a few lines... do you know to fix that?
<alex_2> does anyone in here know how to get gnome-volume-manager to automount usb-devices?
<Janeway> frogzoo: Linksys WPC11 (v4)
<dido`> Hi! I've installed ubuntu on a partitioned hdd and the data containing part of it is on fat32 and i can't see it. The system monitor recognizes only /dev/hdb1. Would someone tell me what have I to do it so i can use/browse my data drive?
<_freelove> just wanted to say: ubuntu & the community rocks:D
<thundr> Is there a way to play DVDs through my hollywood+ card, so I don't have to use the software decoders?
<defendguin> anyone here have an atheros based card?
<thundr> thanks, _freelove
<ryanh> Is there a file that contains a list of pci devices?
<thundr> _freelove: it's kind of addicting.
<_freelove> thundr: yeah......and u miss things only when u switch to another distro.......
<hollywoodb> dido`: system monitor only 'sees' mounted partitions... mount -t vfat /dev/<fat32drive> <whereyouwantit>
<graabein> hello... i want to stop some services from running but they dont appear in bum but they do on the boot/shutdown screens
<dido`> hollywoodb thanks for repling ;) <fat32drive>  - what should right here
<Janeway> frogzoo: it's a 802.11b card - breezy should recognize it, and I should be able to run it no prob
<ccg> hello everyone, having a little trouble and wondering if someone had a few minutes to give me a hand.  I have downlaoded a .rpm file, and when i try to run sudo -i filename.rpm it says its not found, but i can see it in that dir. any ideas?
<chrisx1> !find irssi
<erUSUL> graabein, what services??
<_jason> ccg, what are you tring to install
<frogzoo> Janeway: depends on the chipset & the drivers needed - what brand/model?
<hollywoodb> dido`: depends, if its the 1st partition on the 1st hard drive, its hda1
<ccg> frostwire
<thundr> _freelove, yeah, and the community's the friendlist I've seen.  No RTFM or "google it, n00b" nothing like that.
<graabein> erUSUL, well, all print stuff and web servers if it is okay
<exequor> i am also following the tutorial on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto. I have one problem though, after using the dpkg -i --force-overwrite ndiswrapper-modules-$(uname -r)_1.6-1_i386.deb command I get errors. Does anyone have a clue what the problem could be?
<graabein> erUSUL, i don't have a printer and i dont share webpages
<_freelove> on a diff note, the ppl at #kanotix are equally helpful & very friendly:D.....credit where credut due
<dido`> hollywoodb um, dunno.. it's the second partition of /dev/hdb1 i guess
<hollywoodb> dido`: then its probably hdb2
<Janeway> frogzoo: Linksys, should work with the xp-driver and ndiswrapper, but I'd have to make breezy recognize that there's something in the pcmcia slot first of all
<_jason> ccg, in general you want to go with packages for ubuntu.  But since there doesn't seem to be one for frostwire, you can try to use "alien".  You will need to install the alien package in synaptic first.
<ccg> jason, i have done this before (with a different application) and it worked.
<rocky> in xmms i can either hav ful volume or zero volume. anyone can tel me wat the prob cud b
<graabein> erUSUL, all the green files in etc/init.d - are those services/deamons running?
<_jason> ccg, then you probably used the alien command
<hollywoodb> dido`: hda and hdb are hard drives, the 1,2,3, afterwards are the partitions
<ccg> _jason, I have also tried alien and says command not found
<graabein> erUSUL, can i remove them by update-rc.d?
<frogzoo> Janeway: does 'cardctl ident' see the card?
<erUSUL> graabein,  sudo update-rc.d -f cupsys remove && sudo update-rc.d -f httpd remove
<Janeway> frogzoo: nope
<_jason> ccg, install the alien package: sudo apt-get install alien
<frogzoo> :(
<thundr> _freelove, of course.  That's good. I haven't used kanotix so I wouldn't know.
<rocky> helllloooo
<rocky> anyone
<erUSUL> graabein, you can uninstall apache too
<frogzoo> Janeway: reinsert?
<ccg> _jason, thank you.  I will give it a try and let you know how I make out.
<graabein> erUSUL, uninstall with apt-get?
<dido`> hollywoodb this was really usefull explaination thanks. it said only root could do that.. and i dont even have set root pass
<Janeway> frogzoo: I've tried that - even reinstalled breezy with the card in the slot - nothing
<thundr> please be patient, rocky.
<rocky> kk
<hollywoodb> dido`: try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' and then again for /dev/hdb ... root password is same as your user
<erUSUL> graabein, yes apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Janeway> frogzoo: it works fine with xp (which is still on the puter)=
<hollywoodb> dido`: root acount is disabled by default in ubuntu, so you use sudo to gain root access
<graabein> i dont have apache2, but apache...
<frogzoo> Janeway: strange cardctl can't see it - that's 1st thing 2 do imo
<Janeway> frogzoo: all I get is a message telling me that both slots are "empty"
<rocky> in xmms i can either hav ful volume or zero volume. anyone can tel me wat the prob cud b
<Oblivion^> how can i have dual screen in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> graabein, whatwever the package is... just remove it if you do not use it
<kemik> Oblivion^:  think you must use nvidia/ati drivers
<graabein> erUSUL, but can you tell me why the files in init.d are green?
<thundr> I don't know, rocky, maybe someone knows.
<ccg> _jason, thanks very much.. it is installed now.  I just didint have the alien package :)
<kemik> graabein:  they are executable?
<Oblivion^> kemik, i'm using the nvidia drivers, but i don't know if/where there is a setup
<dido`> hollywoodb i wrote 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' it asked me for pass, i entered, tried again "/dev/hdb ..." and it still calims that only root can do that
<graabein> kemik, right... i see that now... hehe
<Janeway> frogzoo: well, thanks anyway - the chat was my last hope, so to speak
<erUSUL> graabein, is ls --colors it make green executable files
<frogzoo> Janeway: maybe http://www.zerohex.org/2005/11/27/wifi-on-ubuntu-510-the-breezy-badger/
<kemik> Oblivion^:  tried the wiki? i got aTI so dunno how nvidia works
<rocky> ya may b. m waitin
<exequor> is there something in the rules that forbids asking about ndiswrapper?
<graabein> erUSUL, 10-4
<kemik> !tell exequor about ndiswrapper
<_jason> exequor, if there were you just broke it :P  nah go ahead
<Oblivion^> kemik, yes, i've searched for dual screen and nvidia but found nothing. i don't even know if there is a control panel for it or something
<exequor> well i've been asking about it forever
<Janeway> frogzoo: looks promising - thankx
<graabein> erUSUL, thanks... think ive got rid of some of them now... cheers!
<flodine> command to install kde
<kemik> where's ubotu?
<kemik> !skype
<hollywoodb> dido`: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda /dev/hdb' when it asks for password it should be the same as the user password you specified during the install
<Stormx2> he's died
<Stormx2> :(
<thundr> Janeway, have you tried the forums?  It might take a little longer for your answer but it's worth a shot.
<frogzoo> uboto's in bed with the flu :(
<_jason> exequor, just means no one knows the answer probably, or we just missed your question in all the chatter
<Stormx2> exequor: What was your question?
<kemik> exequor:  there's alot of info about ndiswrapper on the ubuntuwiki, forums and google
<frogzoo> it's getting crazy in here - they'll need another channel shortishly
<kemik> but ask again if noone answerd
<Stormx2> wiki.ubuntu.com
<exequor> i'm following the tutorial on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto but i ran into a problem with the .deb files
<dido`> hollywoodb yep, when i entered my password it didn't say it's wrong but i didnt gain root access
<Janeway> thunder: not yet, thought maybe one of you has an idea
<Stormx2> exequor: What problem?
<thundr> rocky's got a question too when you're done.
<flodine> need the command to install kbuntu
<exequor> only one file is generated
<erUSUL> exequor, the problem is?
<Stormx2> rocky, what is it?
<Stormx2> flodine: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<neighborlee> has anyone else noticed how slow digital pictures seem to load in via the dialogue that pops up after connecting usb camera ( or is it a failing of the app itself cause in windows they come up very quickly but this is taking almost a entire minute or longer ) ???
<hollywoodb> dido`: it should if spit out a list of partitions on both drives, sudo lets you run a command as root, 'sudo -s' will give you a root shell
<erUSUL> flodine, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<exequor> dpkg -i --force-overwrite ndiswrapper-modules-$(uname -r)_1.1-1_i386.deb this command does not work
<Oblivion^> uhh i want to get rid of an icon in gnome, in the top bar, how do i do that? :$
<hollywoodb> Oblivion^: right-click it
<dp_wiz> wich is right kernel for AMD64 X2 ?
<thundr> rocky's volume in xmms is either 100% or 0%,
<HymnToLife> oblivion > right click > remove from panel
<Oblivion^> hollywoodb, waaah i forgot, you can right-click in linux xD
<Stormx2> thundr: He should change the output plugin.
<Stormx2> thundr: And XMMS is old...
<erUSUL> exequor, what error gives the command?
<rocky> in xmms i can either hav ful volume or zero volume. anyone can tel me wat the prob cud b
<thundr> rocky, we got you
<Stormx2> rocky: Go into preferences, change the output plugin
<frogzoo> exequor: you have dl'd the .deb 1st, right?
<rocky> wat preferences
<rocky> system or xmms
<HymnToLife> rocky > where is the problem ?
<Stormx2> rocky: I don't use XMMS, but under the right click menu
<rev1> im new to ubuntu, how would i go about editing my boot loader
<frogzoo> Oblivion^: right click - remove
<HymnToLife> put it at full volume and ROCK \m/
<rev1> the menu of the boot loader that is
<Stormx2> rev1: its called GRUB, look it up at wiki.ubuntu.com
<dido`> hollywoodb now i got root access but mount point doesnt exist, i tried to create now directory in /mnt/ (using file browser) but the menu it's gray and i cant select it
<exequor> frogzoo, uhh let me back up a second
<zool2005> can I install mplayer via apt-get?
<thundr> Stormx2, what would you suggest instead of xmms?  Beep?
<erUSUL> rev1, nano /boot/grub/menu.lst if you know what you are doing
<HymnToLife> dido` > you neet to be root
<rev1> thank Stormx2
<frogzoo> zool2005: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Stormx2> thundr: BMP, BMPx or Audacious
<HymnToLife> run sudo mkdir /path/to/your/dir
<zool2005> package not found
<rocky> yo man it worked
<rocky> thnx guys
<dido`> HymnToLife i wrote sudo -s in the console and now im root@ubuntu
<frogzoo> zool2005: enable universe repo
<Stormx2> thundr: BMP is best supported, BMPx is brang new (shoutcast listings, for example) and Audacious is all-round yummyness, though least supported. Apparently, it has the best MP3 decoder on linux built-in
<kong0> man....this is just lame...nothing works out 4 me 2day....
<HymnToLife> dido` > run mkdir /path/to/your/dir
<hollywoodb> dido`: you need to be root to edit just about anything outside of /home/<user> use the mkdir command like HymnToLife said
<exequor> frogzoo, i downloaded ndiswrapper then followed the instructions. after i did a dpkg -i --force-overwrite ndiswrapper-utils_1.6-1_i386.deb that worked
<sammy76> how do i mount my cd-rom
<thundr> rocky, you should check out beep-media-player or one of the others stormx2 listed.  You may have to change the default preferences there too, but I prefer beep over xms
<frogzoo> exequor: cool
<Stormx2> sammy76: Put it in the drive.
<HymnToLife> dido` > or if you're not comfortable with the command line, you can run nautilus as root
<Janeway> alright - thanks a lot, I'll go and try a few ideas out now *s*
<exequor> frogzoo, the error is from "make deb"
<HymnToLife> but be VERY careful
<a2xm> hi, guys... is there any .m4a player for linux yet?
<sammy76> i have a music cd in there, it says it can't mount it
<kong0> azureus didn't work i don't get that one...XMMS didn't work and that's just crazy...BMP didn't work and that's even more crazy!!! wtf is wrong man...
<whyameye> anybody know how to use jack_connect?
<hollywoodb> sammy76: you can't mount audio cds, just use a cd player app
<Stormx2> thundr: BMP is best, because BMPx involves adding repos, and compiling Audacious is an ass for new users.
<sammy76> thanks, will try
<rocky> its fine now i guess, but wil surely try beep
<kong0> well it didnt work so it sux just as hard...
<Stormx2> kong0: What is the problem?
<rocky> thnx a lot thundr
<Stormx2> and me :(
<thundr> no problem rocky.  Glad we could help
<kong0> i don't know...i start it up and it laggs down and now i can't even turn it off else than with a killall command
<chrisx1> is there a place i can download themes for gnome?
<Stormx2> ;D
<exequor> frogzoo, this is the error from make deb "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<exequor> "
<Stormx2> chrisx1: try gnome-look.org
<Mazoku> chrisx1 -
<Mazoku> nm
<dido`> HymnToLife im not definately ;]  how can i run nautilus
<chrisx1> Mazoku, wtf lmao
<Stormx2> exequor: apt-get install build-essential
<chrisx1> lolz
<chrisx1> ty Stormx2
<thundr> chrisx1, yes - System>preferences>art manager
<frogzoo> exequor: do you have gcc-3.4 installed? the default (4.0) may not do
<Mazoku> chrisx1 gnome-look.org :P
<sammy76> getting a drive error when trying to use the cd player
<hollywoodb> chrisx1: also art.gnome.org
<kong0> i'll just reinstall the shit and see what happens next time i install it...
<frogzoo> exequor: better yet - set export CC=`which gcc`
<cold> anyone know where I can find /etc/pam.d/su on ubuntu?
<Kyral> cold: locate it ;P
<Stormx2> kong0: Copy + Paste the errors into paste.ubuntulinux.org
<thundr> chrisx1, I don't know if it's installed by default, but the Art Manager will look everything up for you - login screens, themes...
<thundr> He's gone, Stormx2
<dido`> hollywoodb i write "mount - vfat /dev/hdb2 /mnt/187" and it says: wrpnge fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2, missing codepage or other error
<Stormx2> Oh
<Stormx2> >.>
<Stormx2> I bet he's compiling.
<Stormx2> when he doesn't even need to
<thundr> yeah, that's what he said he was going to do
<hollywoodb> dido`: is it the right partition? 'fdisk -l /dev/hda /dev/hdb' will list them for you
<exequor> Stormx2, that command does not work i get the error that the files are not installable
<Stormx2> exequor: What is the error?
<hollywoodb> dido`: also, its 'mount -t vfat /dev/<partiton> /mnt/187'
<exequor> frogzoo, is that in Makefile?
<zool2005> all my repositories are enabled but I can't apt-get install mplayer
<Stormx2> zool2005: Check wiki.ubuntu.com for mplayer
<exequor> Stormx2, "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<exequor>   amsn: Depends: imlib11 but it is not installable
<exequor>         Depends: sox but it is not installable
<exequor>         Depends: docker but it is not installable
<exequor>         Depends: tcltls but it is not installable
<exequor> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<exequor> "
<Stormx2> exequor: Install the dependancys, then
<mwe> Stormx2: mplayer-386 it is, iirc
<Stormx2> exequor: And try that command, apt-get -f install
<frogzoo> exequor: nope, as long is this isn't a kernel compile, just 'export CC=`which gcc`' - and then make .... - give it a go
<Stormx2> mwe: What does iirc stand for?
<thundr> exequor, that's okay, but next time, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<frogzoo> exequor: I take it 'gcc --version' works ?
<dido`> hollywoodb it doesnt list them.. . yes, i just missed t
<mwe> Stormx2: If I remember correctly
<exequor> thundr,  ok
<Stormx2> mwe: Ah, ok
<Stormx2> I have to go, be back later.
<hollywoodb> dido`: fdisk -l (as in non-capitalized L) ?
<exequor> Stormx2, I can't get the dependencies to install
<dido`> hollywoodb this did it :0
<mwe> sudo fdisk -l
<exequor> frogzoo, the version of gcc that i have is  4.0.2 20050808
<dido`> hollywoodb thank you very much :)) so every time when i want to create a folder i need root access, is that right
<hollywoodb> dido`: if its outside of /home/<user>, probably. although its not a good idea to go creating files/directories all over your system ;)
<frogzoo> exequor: well try setting CC to your path to gcc, or install gcc3.4 - your call but I have to blow - gl
<HymnToLife> dido` > yes, if it's not on your home folder
<dido`> hollywoodb i'm using 187 as my workspace and the other partition is just system
<topyli> spamassassin used to work so well in the past. why do i get to see so much spam these days?
<dido`> is it possible to set my home folder to 187 ?
<hollywoodb> dido`: you can by editing /etc/fstab ... 'nano -w /etc/fstab' as root
<hollywoodb> dido`: you'll want to copy /home/* to /mnt/187 first... to run nautilus as root (if its easier), 'nautilus --no-desktop' as root
<hollywoodb> dido`: once you copy over /home/* to /mnt/187, the line in /etc/fstab will be '/dev/<fat32partition>   /home   vfat  defaults  0 2'
<peter_> How do i install and use swat on ubuntu?
<JeffATL> i'm new to ubuntu - apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla get me only "Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla"
<dido`> hollywoodb what do you mean with "copy over /home/* to /mnt/187"
<skulrid> hi ppl
<a2xm> hi, guys... is there any .m4a player for ubuntu yet?
<HymnToLife> JeffATL > use Synaptic if you don't know the exact name of the package
<skulrid> Ive tried to instal a prog with wine, but I dont know where the prog went...normaly where do they go?
<hollywoodb> dido`: copy everything in your /home/ directory to /mnt/187, so that when you use it as your /home/ folder everything is intact
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: fwiw, i got that command right off of ubuntuguide.org
<dido`> hollywoodb i've never save any file there?
<peter_> anyone?
<maino82> JeffATL: apt-cache search is also a good way to find packages that you're not sure of the exact name
<zandaa> one question, does ubuntu have firewire support?
<HymnToLife> dido > but all your GNOME config files are stored there
<hollywoodb> dido`: but there are files there ;) do 'ls -a /home/<user>'
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: same story if i go "apt-get install acroread"
<runevi> Hmpfh.  Ubuntu found none of my SATA-disks connected to two SATA-controllers.
<aleksi> zandaa: yes
<HymnToLife> JeffATL > did you enable the universe/multiverse repos ?
<runevi> 7 disks in total .. none found by the installer.
<exequor> ok, this is the problem when i try running make deb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5576
<runevi> Hopefully it'll be able to find it when the system is finnished installing. :-/
<dido`> hollywoodb ;) so what i do is copy those gnome config files to a new /home folder (/mnt/187/home) ?
<hollywoodb> dido`: one sec
<proxosi> would some  guide me on
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: in /etc/apt/sources.list?  yes
<proxosi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106
<proxosi> dont know step 2
<natex> peter_, apt-get install swat
<HymnToLife> Jeff > have you ran apt-get update
<zandaa> aleksi, my iPod doesn't wanna be mounted through firewire
<dido`> i got lots of problems guys, i hope you're patient ppl ;))
<jbroome> dido`: well first, the voices in your head, aren't really there. :)
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: wait a sec, i may have failed to uncomment what i was supposed to uncomment
<slew> how do i change from alsa to oss?
<exequor> Stormx2, check this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5576
<natex> slew, are you sure you need to?
<HymnToLife> slew > System W Peferences > Multimeia system selector
<skulrid> PPL where do programs instaled with WINE go to??
<dido`> jbroome didn't really get that :)
<popey> skulrid: usually under .wine
<starscalling> er
<starscalling> so im running this thing right
<starscalling> then it does something wierd
<thundr> skulrid, ^ in your home directory (under .wine)
<starscalling> so i turn it off
<starscalling> so i turn it off<_<
<HymnToLife> skulrid > as in windows, to Program Files uner the  rie you use
<starscalling> hummm
<HymnToLife> the C Drive*
<skulrid> ill try
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: i ran it yes, but still everything is "Couldn't find package..."
<starscalling> ah i remember why i came today :D
<starscalling> i seem to only be able to run one sound device.. what can i do to run many?
<starscalling> i think esd is going..
<HymnToLife> then certainly your sources.list is wrong
<HymnToLife> hol on a sec
<Oblivion^> is there anything i should know when setting up nVidia twinview?
<hollywoodb> dido`: http://pastebin.com/458589 lemme know if any questions
<starscalling> yeah esd is going
<dido`> hollywoodb right ;) thanks
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: thx, i'll look
<HymnToLife> JeffATL > replace everything in your sources.list with what's in the file I just sent you
<starscalling> eh
<dido`> hollywoodb "need to copy everything in /home/ to /mnt/187:
<starscalling> so anyone know why i would only be able to run only one sound device?
<dido`> hollywoodb i guess it's ok if its /mnt/187/config files
<hollywoodb> dido`: no, you'll end up having a /mnt/187/<user> directory, which you need for that partition to properly function as /home/
<dido`> hollywoodb oh i get it ;)
<proxosi> would anyone mind to guide me on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106
<dido`> hollywoodb didnt understand the last one, but i think i got it
<dido`> hollywoodb hum, but i cant see any files in /home (with file browser)
<HymnToLife> dido` > press Ctrl+H
<dido`> HymnToLife thanks ;)
<phlaegel> anybody know for sure whether pci-e nvidia video cards are well supported in ubuntu?
<hollywoodb> dido`: they're hidden configuration files... in linux files that start with a '.' are hidden
<HymnToLife> I' like to know too phlaegel, anyone ?
<mmiikkee12> i have a very off topic question... how do i enable blootbot responding to !whatever instead of having to type the bot's name?
<Pauls74462> hi all
<hollywoodb> dido`: trust me, to get that partition to act as /home/ you'll need to run all those commands, substituting for the stuff in <brackets> where needed ;)
<logical_mark> Hey can someone tell me why my speaker become crackly when I scroll in a program?
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: mine says "hoary" every where instead of "breezy" = change that or leave alone?
<starscalling> eh
<HymnToLife> JeffATL > do you run hoary or breezy ??
<starscalling> do i need to set up arts to get multiple sound devices to run?
<Pauls74462> I'm running from the LiveCD for the first time today.
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: this appears to be haory
<HymnToLife> wait a sec
<thundr> that's cool, Pauls74462
<runevi> GRUB just gave me 'Error 18' when trying to install a box.  After 'Stage 1.5'.
<slew> HymnToLife, thanks, just wanted to play quake 1 w/ sound. =] 
<Jormundgand> starscalling: No, you just need ALSA and OSS emulation. There are instructions on the forum.
<Pauls74462> I want know if the Ubuntu is logging on to the internet via linux software or some way via my windows login?
<dido`> hollywoodb i'll what ever is needed :) but now i got again a "permission error" for writing in 187
<starscalling> kay thanx Jormundgand
<hollywoodb> dido`: as root?
<HymnToLife> JeffATL > see here : http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<dido`> hollywoodb in the console it says im root
<ryanh> Hello all... I got xorg working now, but Synaptic won't run. The first time I tried to run it, it displayed a password prompt. I entered my password, and nothing happened. Now, I click on Synaptic and nothing happens.
<ryanh> Also, I can't find xterminal anywhere
<thundr> ryanh, you can use gnome-terminal, can't you?
<Jormundgand> Anyone else having problems connecting to AIM in Gaim?
<starscalling> nope
<ryanh> thundr: No, there isn't a single terminal anywhere
<HymnToLife> Jormundgand > works fine for me
<Jormundgand> I'm getting "Couldn't connect to host".
<Pauls74462> will GAIM work via livecd?
<ryanh> Hmmm... nothing in the Administration menu will work
<HymnToLife> Pauls74462 > yes
<Pauls74462> I need help, I did the login but it didn't load.
<dido`> hollywoodb oh, i now see you showed me how to copy the /home (cp -r /home/* /mnt/187/) but i have some files in 187 which i want to move, right i'll do that l8r
<XhyldazhK> this is the ubuntu linux support channel?
<JeffATL> HymnToLife: it seems that all the "multiverse" stuff was missing from my sources.list
<hollywoodb> yep
<navarone> XhyldazhK,  yes
<XhyldazhK> I need a sourced.list with the dapper backport mirrors
<XhyldazhK> sources.list
<XhyldazhK> I googled for half hour and i cant find the lines for the dapper backports
<regeya> dapper backports???!?
<dido`> hollywoodb but actually i still get errors even from the console as root
<regeya> geez louise, dapper is still in development.
<XhyldazhK> yes, apps from dapper drake ported to breezy badger
<dido`> hollywoodb invalid arguments and operation not permitted
<navarone> XhyldazhK, what are you looking for inparticualr
<ryanh> So... I think I entered the wrong password for sudo, and now I can't run any administration tools
<XhyldazhK> navarone: the lines to add dapper drake backports to my synaptic repositories
<tali233> hey
<hollywoodb> dido`: ok, do this 1st: 'umount /mnt/187 && mount /dev/<fat32 partition> /mnt/187 -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000'
<tali233> ubuntu breaks windows sound
<tali233> any1 know how to fix it
<navarone> dido> you may need to use sudo to cp what you are trying to copy. <?>
<hollywoodb> dido`: also, I changed the fstab line, so refresh that page
<tali233> i ran the live cd
<ryanh> tali233: What do you mean?
<tali233> and now i dont have any sound
<regeya> tali233: you sure you don't just have the mixers muted?  check that.
<munzir> hi gurus! I am trying to understand PTR records. So I did dig gmail.com and now dig 6-x 6.249.83.27 but can't see any PTR, shouldn't all mail servers have a PTR to cope with spam-filter softwares?!
<tali233> no im positive
<tali233> also
<navarone> XhyldazhK,  I am using breezy and not much interested in dapper atm ...have no idea...:(
<regeya> though I'd think that the windows mixer would reset the mixers itself
<regeya> bah
<tali233> couple dayz ago i installed ubuntu and same thing happend
<XhyldazhK> navarone: can you post in some place the dapper drake backports lines of your sources.list?
<tali233> so i had to reinstall win
<XhyldazhK> owww}
<tali233> and now i ran the live cd
<tali233> and i lost my sound again
<tali233> i tried to reinstall drivers etc
<regeya> tali233: um, seriously, here's the reason I ask:  alsa mutes audio by default.
<tali233> but non of this works
<tali233> its not muted
<datelus> could someone help me? i cant install ati radeon 9600 drivers on ubuntu. ive tried forums, but still no anserw
<navarone> tali233, how would ubuntu install affect windows sound?
<tali233> i have no idea
<tali233> but it does
<tali233> i have external sound card
<tali233> via usb
<Mazoku> datelus http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378 this help you
* navarone doesn't understand usb soundcards...:/
<datelus> ok, thnx. ill try
<JeffATL> do i assume it's ok to add local mirrors as repositories?
<tali233> windows recognize the card and everything but there is no sound comming out of it
<dido`> hollywoodb i wrote that line (lol) and i tried again - the smae
<dido`> same*
<ryanh> There's no reason that ubuntu would break Windows sound... is there?
<navarone> tali233, perhaps you should try windows support ...?
<JeffATL> 23MB from us.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't really cut it :)
<hollywoodb> dido`: ok, that's beyond me then :(
<kailahe> hi i am very very new to ubuntu or any unix systems i don't understand how to use the system  i am trying to  upgrade from hedgehog to breezy would anyone be willing to walk me through this please
<tali233> well thx then
<crouton_> howdy
<runevi> Hm.  More general question than I use to ask. :)  How do I locate the packages I need to install?  I currently need the X11-headers .. but I want to be able to search for them myself instead of asking here all the time
<tali233> even tho i kinda liked theubuntu i will never install it again ;/// specially that breezy realease
<tali233> cause its fucked
<tali233> cya
<_jason> kailahe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade let us know if you don't understand something
<bor> runevi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<crouton_> Anybody use Blackbox?  I just installed from the 'server' version of Breezy and I can't get any shells to come up.
<Xenguy> kailahe: there is a good web page of instructions for this...
<kailahe> jason i did the download but how do i go from there
<navarone> crouton> you need to install x server now...server install is without x by default
<Xenguy> kailahe: I'll see if I can find it...
<_jason> kailahe, which download?
<kailahe> im not sure how to install anything at all
<Dr_Willis> crouton_,  clarify the term 'shells'
<vircuser> Hi, I need to install Ubuntu...can anyone point me to the installation guide?
<_jason> Xenguy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade got it already :)
<crouton_> navarone: I installed xserver-xorg and blackbox
<DShepherd> vircuser: help.ubuntu.com
<Xenguy> _jason: just noticed - thanks :-)
<navarone> crouton...try startx in terminal
<crouton_> navarone: It fires right up.  But I can't get any of the apps to run.
<crouton_> such as Bash.
<_jason> kailahe, which step are you on in the howto?  And which method did you use?  (apt-get or synaptic)
<Dr_Willis> crouton_,  you are saying X and the window manager work. but the menus dont?
<crouton_> Dr_Willis: Yes, none of the applications in the menu work
<bor> crouton_: You need to use an terminal emulator to access your shells
<dido`> hollywoodb oh right ;]  i'll find some way to do it.. may be you could help me with the sound ;))p
<bor> crouton_: xterm, rxvt, ...
<crouton_> bor: I installed xterm, that doesn't do the trick?
<Dr_Willis> crouton_,  sounds like a Path issue.
<crouton_> maybe i need to reboot...
<kailahe> Jason i went to the brezzy site i downloaded the  instal file  it went to my  desktop i don't know what to do from there
<Dr_Willis> crouton_,  or just logout and back in
<migue> ss
<_jason> kailahe, okay, you don't need that.  Go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade and read the instructions there
<Dr_Willis> crouton_,  highly likjely that - /usr/X11/bin (or similer) needs to be in your path
<bor> crouton_: Is the xterm starting and appearing on the screen?
<XhyldazhK> How can I have Dapper backports in my Breezy????
<kailahe> okay thanks i'll try that
<navarone> crouton...I am not sure about Blackbox...but perhaps applications you are looking for are simply not present /installed yet...?
<vircuser> Can anyone point me to a specific installation guide as the help.ubuntu.com doesn't seem that helpful :/
<bor> crouton_: Usually you don't need to reboot a GNU/Linux-System :)
<crouton_> bor: No.
<kailahe> i'll be back though becasue im very new to all of this and i am computer illiterate lol
<navarone> vircuser, what are you needing help on specifically?
<kailahe> thanks for your help everyone
<hollywoodb> dido`: what about sound?
<EasterSunshine> hello everyone. my Xorg became unresposive so i opened a new Xorg on display 1. does anyone know how to take processes from display 0 (which is frozen) and move them to display 1/
<bor> crouton_: Hm, can you check ~/.xsession-errors for any errors (at the console for example)
<runevi> Hmf.  Ubuntu seems to be far more difficult to build packages on for non-developers, than for example SuSE.
<dido`> hollywoodb :) it recognizes my sound card as SB Live (unkown) but plays thru the integrated soundcard on the main board, i want to change that
<runevi> With SuSE I just select the huge 'development' package-group, and i can compile almost everything at once.
<vircuser> navarone- I've installed Ubuntu before but had some PC problems and need to reinstall. I just wanted a basic guide with screenshots e.g. so I don't do the standard install that wipes everything
<Xenguy> runevi: you can 'cheat' with 'checkinstall'
<runevi> Xenguy: Explain, please. :-)
<crouton_> bor: That seems to help... 'x-terminal-emulator not found'
<Xenguy> runevi: otherwise, yes it is more demanding than rolling RPMs AFAIK
<XhyldazhK> Xenguy: do you have the urls of the dapper backports repositories?
<hollywoodb> dido`: ahh, i've never dealt with multiple soundcards... i do know on some boards you can disable onboard sound and/or video via the BIOS
<ast> join #osx
<navarone> vircuser, I think that unless you set /home on it's own partition you will likely "erase" old setup when you install anyway..
<runevi> Xenguy: Uhm, I don't even want to roll rpm's.. i just want to do "configure; make; make install" ;)
<Xenguy> runevi: checkinstall allows you to build deb packages (and rpms) from source
<Jormundgand> Why am I the only one having problems connecting to AIM?
<runevi> Xenguy: But most of the time, it seems I have to hunt down libraries and stuff.
<runevi> .. uhm .. header files.
<zandaa> Jormundgand, what's it saying?
<Xenguy> runevi: oh, definitely checkout 'checkinstall' then
<JeffATL> is there not a sun-j2re1.5?  or a differnt version?  "dpkg -l | grep sun" produces nothing
<Khisanth> Xenguy: but it won't automatically grab all the header files will it?
<Jormundgand> "Can't connect to host."
<vbgunz> anybody here familiar with nohup?
<Jormundgand> I seem to be the only one having trouble.
<ast> Jormundgand: How do you connect to the net ?
<vircuser> navarone...I've erased everything...I just want to find like a screenshot guide of the choices I need to make when setting up so I don't do something wrong
<runevi> Xenguy: doing now.
<thundr> Jormundgand, it might be the aim servers.
<Khisanth> runevi: open synaptic and search for -dev then install everything? :)
<nolo_itwt> hi
<navarone> vircuser, or are you asying that you ruined windows install...?
<Jormundgand> ast: What do you mean by that?
<zandaa> Jormundgand, do you have the proxy settings on the client set up correctly?
<Xenguy> runevi: yes, you'll have to satisfy dependencies to compile, as usual
<runevi> Khisanth: For all 7000 packages? ;D
<Jormundgand> It's not been a problem before.
<vircuser> navarone- I just want a step by step guide to installing ubuntu basically
<ast> Jormundgand: Dialup or ADSL or Cable etc
<dido`> hollywoodb ok. that's the problem i can't disable it from bios.. anyway, what about the .mp3 files? may be i need to download something to play them? because i don't have any network on that pc, another issue
<Khisanth> runevi: you did say huge development ;)
<navarone> vircuser, just a sec
<runevi> Xenguy: Yups, but a lot of the really really basic stuff seems to be missing by default in ubuntu .. which is a pain ;)
<bor> crouton_: OK, so xterm did not install itself as an alternative.  This may be a bug.
<Xenguy> runevi: example?
<runevi> Xenguy: gcc
<runevi> ;)
<Jormundgand> Weird. It works again now.
<Xenguy> runevi: apt-get install build-essential
<Xenguy> runevi: (IIRC)
<runevi> Xenguy: did that.. and just installed libxv-dev .. which also seems like it should be there by default :)
<vbgunz> anybody here know about the nohup command?
<bor> crouton_: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/xterm 1500
<Xenguy> runevi: meh
<hollywoodb> dido`: yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bor> crouton_: sudo update-alternatives --set x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/xterm
<runevi> Xenguy: I know, i know. :)  Can't satisfy everybody.
<vbgunz> would really appreciate if someone can help me out with the nohup command :P
<Xenguy> runevi: ;-)
<bor> crouton_: Afterwards your xterm should pop up
<ubun-newbie> hi i installed nessus how do i log in
<runevi> There!  mplayer compiled. :)  Finally! ;D
<Xenguy> vbgunz: nohup command &   ?
<crouton_> bor: where is that update-alternatives from?  I'm on the server version so I may not have installed that package
<proxosi> how u list the drives you have?
<EasterSunshine> does anyone know how to take a window on one Xorg process and move it to another Xorg process without killing it?
<bor> crouton_: If you have got dpkg installed, it should be there as well ;-)
<bor> crouton_: in /usr/sbin
<ubun-newbie> hi i installed nessus how do i log in
<vbgunz> Xenguy: I am currently running nohup devilspie so to keep devilspie running after I close out the terminal... *but* I wish to stay in the terminal :( Unfortunately when I hit Ctrl+C I kill nohup... Is it possible to escape nohup without having to kill the terminal?
<ubun-newbie> hi i installed nessus how do i log in
<crouton_> ah, sorry
<bor> crouton_: May be you need to append the /usr/sbin path, sorry
<runevi> Xenguy: But it would be really nice for us linux "amateurs" who've been using various distro for .. 8+ years .. :-)  to have an easy-to-install package that just shoveled in most of the necessities. :)
<crouton_> bor: It said no alternatives present
<virclala> navarone- I'm the old vircuser...did you say something?
<Xenguy> proxosi: sudo fdisk -l
<crouton_> bor: Installing 'xterminal' seems to have fixed it
<proxosi> thanks
<crouton_> not sure why it wasn't accepting xterm tho...
<ubun-newbie> hi i installed nessus how do i log in
<dido`> hollywoodb thanks, i saved the link. and last question - what kind of windows programs could i run, because i need some ;) (3 - one dictionary, and two sound editing programs)
<datelus> if i have ati radeon 9600 in AGP slot what should i type in this ? ->
<datelus>  Configuring xserver-xorg 
<datelus>                 Please enter the video card's bus identifier.  
<proxosi> btw if i change a mounted hd position.. like from secondary to main but not as boot.. would that mean i have to remount?
<skulrid> ppl where can i find the directory C/windows?
<hollywoodb> dido`: look at wine, that might do it, cedega if it requires directx.... there are other options too, like vmware... just browse around
<bor> crouton_: Well, you could have done it w/o installing another emulator (-> first my --install line and then the --set line with update-alternatives)
<hollywoodb> dido`: there are some nice dictionary & sound editing programs for linux as well, depending on what you need (audacity is a nice simple one)
<bor> But well, I don't understand why xterm isn't installing itself as an alternatives after the post installation
<skulrid> ppl where can i find the directory C/windows?
<vbgunz> Xenguy: you don't know how to escape nohup do you?
<exequor> exit
<zandaa> skulrid, what are you talking about???
<zandaa> skulrid, you running ubuntu right?
<skulrid> when wine isntal programs, thye go there
<skulrid> yah
<skulrid> ubuntu rigth
<vbgunz> What are some ways to escape or break the terminal? Ctrl+C, Ctrl+D anything else?
<zandaa> skulrid, nvm then O_O
<proxosi> how u know which is the location of the cd/dvd rom?
<dido`> hollywoodb right, these names should help me. actually i've tried dyne:bolic (live cd) and there was a program terminator x, which could not be found outside dyne:bolice, is it possible to install it on ubuntu
<_jason> vbgunz, ^Z
<zandaa> vbgunz, ctrl+d exits terminal for me
<_jason> vbgunz, that suspends
<gnask> Hi, anyone know any easy way to make tv-out work on my nvidiacard? (twinview) .. i have the latest drivers and the nvout tool..
<vbgunz> _jason: ^Z stopped nohup :(
<Xenguy> vbgunz: I'm not sure what you mean by "escape" nohup for one thing; the previous line I gave you (with the '&' character at the end) is about all I can offer
<skulrid> zandaa dint understand
<soundray> gnask, not an easy way, but there are instructions in a readme in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx
<vbgunz> Xenguy: You're absolutely right... nohup devilspie & works perfectly! In fact it takes me right back to prompt without having to break or escape anything! Major thanks bro!
<zandaa> skulrid, nevermind... I wasn't really understanding what you say either XD
<_jason> vbgunz, okay well that gives you a job number.  So if you want it in the foreground: fg %1.  Background: bg %1.  where 1 is the job number
<gnask> soundray: ok, ill check it out..
<Dr_Willis> gnask,  supriseing - mine worked when i dident even want it to.
<skulrid> loool
<shinkius> hey
<gnask> Dr_Willis, hah, it works for me too, but not in X.. :/
<vbgunz> _jason: not sure how job numbers work out :P
<shinkius> anyone using dapper here?
<Dr_Willis> gnask,  I plugged in the tv out. and the X defaulted to it.. so here i was with the TV off.. and a blank screen where i expected X to be...
<skulrid> zandaa, kinda, where programs installed with WINE, go to?
<Dr_Willis> gnask,  I googled a bit - and fond some X config examples and got it going however.
<_jason> vbgunz, k, you could probably use ALT+F2 to run it too
<maino82> has anyone successfully set up a vnc server on their ubuntu box? i followed the how-to on the forums but it's telling me it can't connect to host. i think i've opened up the proper ports in iptables, but it's still not working. any suggestions?
<zandaa> skulrid, sorry I never ran WINE before
<soundray> Dr_Willis, you could spend ages debugging such a "fault"...
<RQ> anyone using dapper here?
<RQ> i've got some graphics issues
<RQ> :/
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  yep.. :P but I was getting the gnome SOUNDS>. :P  i was so confused.. so i turned on the tv to catch some toons.. and there it was.
<_jason> maino82, can you ssh into it?
<vbgunz> _jason: I like running it from the terminal :) Major thanks though, I didn't know about ^Z... Thanks (That's suspend?) !
<skulrid> damn yah sory
<cvt> i have been a ubuntu user for 6 months but i can't get ubuntu to install on this new laptop. does anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  spend an hr trying to find out why my sound was mute the other day.. i had a Headpone 'adaptor' in the headphpone jack :P xp auto-muted the sound for me.
<_jason> vbgunz, yep, google for "job control bash"  you'll learna ll about bg and fg... you can stop by using kill %1 too
<soundray> vbgunz, yes, and if you want the suspended program to run in the background, the command after ^Z is bg
<cvt> i think this computer is preventing any other os from being installed on it.
* zandaa slides Goldfish a nice cold beer
<navarone> cvt what problems are you having?
<Dr_Willis> cvt,  well given the ABUNDANCE of info :P no clue..
* Goldfish grabs it and drains in one gulp. "Ahh!"
<cvt> navarone, the process just stops at A:/>
<vbgunz> Thanks fellas _jason, soundray! I think I understand, will check with google now to make sure! Thanks fellas!
<eksajm> hello, is there something speciall you need to do to k3b for it to automatically reencode mp3 files so i can burn a normal audio cd? iot says it do not recognize the fiel type
<navarone> cvt> offhand I would say you may need a bios upgrade to enable large drive support.
<cvt> Dr_Willis, http://www.4shared.com/dir/158099/1037e690/sharing.html
<ClayG> how do you guys ssh into your machines on the road, what if the public ip changes from the time you leave? any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> ClayG,  dynamic dns. 'dydns.org' (i think)
<eksajm> dyndns?
<Enfors> ClayG: Yeah, use dyndns
<Enfors> Go to www.dyndns.org
<ClayG> is it free?
<Goldfish> I started ripping CDs on my laptop today. Was researching the issue about it not going very fast. Right I have it 1.0. Earlier it wasup to 2.0 (when not doing anything else).
<Enfors> Yes, it's free
<ClayG> and how does it know what your new ip is?
<Dr_Willis> magic :P
<eksajm> a program sends it
<cvt> navarone, the bios has been updated from the manufacturer's website.
<Dr_Willis> actually my linksys router i have has Dyndns support :P
<Enfors> DynDNS runs a client on your machine that updates a central server with your machine's dynamic IP.
<ClayG> oh i see you have a phone home type app on yer machine
<ClayG> nice
<|Synapse|> finally got ubuntu installed
<Goldfish> ClayG: Not much you can if your home ip changes. The only way is dynamic dns services.
<Subhuman> ClayG, I use dyndns, either your router can do it or a tracker program
<eksajm> in k3b do you need to do something for k3b to encode my mp3 files to normal audio cds?
<Subhuman> www.dyndns.org
<navarone> cvt> I had to update my bios after installing new 250 gb drive. Drive setup put a ddo on drive which bypassed bios settings in order to see large capacity drive. However the ddo also seemed to bypass boot order and prevented me from booting from a:
<HymnToLife> Goldfish > which program do you use for ripping ?
<navarone> cvt...then I dunno without knowing more
<|Synapse|> How can i boot to terminal and change the refresh rate? (default install is too high so i cant see anything)
<Subhuman> navarone,  you sure the boot order is not in your bios?
<Goldfish> I have sound juicer on my ubuntu setup. My two other machines are debian, and I just got this laptop loaded a couple of days ago.
<cvt> navarone, here's what happens on the screen: http://www.4shared.com/dir/158099/1037e690/sharing.html
<Mabus06> ClayG, your router (normally found by typing 192.168.0.1 in firefox or another browser) should have dynamic dns settings. Just fill in your account info from no-ip.com or dyndns.org
<Enfors> Can anyone explain why emacs (or xemacs) isn't included in any repositories? It's THE standard text editor for programmers!
<navarone> Subhuman, yes...however the ddo bypasses bios settings in order to inplement the large drive usage
<RQ> Enfors, vim is
<Dr_Willis> !info emacs
<HymnToLife> Enfors > no, it's not
<Dr_Willis> :0 dang no bot!
<HymnToLife> vi is
<Goldfish> Enfors: Well...My brain only has room for one set of editors, so I already set that aside for vi.
<Enfors> vi won't help me install emacs. I want emacs (or xemacs).
<RQ> Enfors, apt-cache search emacs
<RQ> emacs21 - The GNU Emacs editor
<navarone> cvt> what does images files have to do with anything?
<Goldfish> vi won't help you install emacs, but apt-get will!
<Enfors> Thanks RQ I'll try that
<psi> Enfors, it is in univerrse
<Dr_Willis> Enfors,  :P it pays to learn the packing system
<RQ> yw
<psi> universe*
<cvt> navarone, those are pics of what happens on the screen.
<Dr_Willis> packaging. :()
<Enfors> If it's in Universe, then how come it doesn't show up in "add programs" from the Gnome menu?
<ClayG> thanks guys this looks pretty cool
<psi> it doesn't show all programs for some reason
<navarone> cvt> when did you update buios?
<navarone> bios
<psi> try the "advanced" option in the menu
<cvt> navarone, about a week ago.
<Enfors> Ah, that explains it. So, would apt-get install emacs do the trick?
<navarone> cvt> have you done a low level format since?
<mmiikkee12> since ubotu is temporarily dead, mind if i put my bot in here a while?
<psi> Enfors, yeah, or emacs21, or whatever
<RQ> Enfors, cause the package is emacs21
<Enfors> psi: Thanks.
<cvt> navarone, before that yes. not after
<vbgunz> _jason: I got a sweet document on bash control... your google term struck gold :)
<vbgunz> _jason: Thanks bro!
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install emacs-desktop
<Dr_Willis> :P
<navarone> cvt> do another format to get rid of ddo...that is what the caldera thingy is I beleive
<Enfors> Thanks Dr_Willis
<RQ> Dr_Acemaster,  ;D
<navarone> cvt> I had to format three times while trying to get new drive swet up
<|Synapse|> does anyone know?
<RQ> Dr_Willis, he will now try that command and complain about it
<Dr_Willis> RQ,  :P
<Dr_Willis> emacs + the wmii window manager!
<RQ> Dr_Willis, i mean there's no such package, is there? ;P
<sorush20> guys the Reply button gin Yahoo.co.uk mail doesn't work any help?
<cvt> navarone, thx
<navarone> cvt good luck
<Subhuman> sorush20, what does this have to do with ubuntu?? lol
<EasterSunshine> does anyone know how to move a window running on one Xorg process over to another Xorg process?
<TTilus> sorush20: try different browser
<RQ> Subhuman, it doesn't work in ubuntu ;)
<EasterSunshine> or a process running on display :0 over to something on display :1 ?
<RQ> sorush20, try installing Opera or Konqueror
<|Synapse|> How can i boot to terminal and change the refresh rate? (default install is too high so i cant see anything)
<TTilus> sorush20: or dillo
<thundr> |Synapse|, you mean the resolution?
<sorush20> guys the Reply button gin Yahoo.co.uk mail doesn't work in Konqueror Kubuntu,any help?
<|Synapse|> yes
<TTilus> |Synapse|: what do  you want to change?
<starbrand> you should probably try mosaic 0.1
<dido`> Where can I find some network setup wizard in ubuntU?
<starbrand> it is fully compliant with the new "http" standard.
<|Synapse|> basically the screen is flickering after a default install, i need to change the settings to something like 1024x768 @ 70hz
<TTilus> |Synapse|: ah, just launch teminal and do what you do
<RQ> sorush20,  try Firefox then
<RQ> or opera
<Enfors> Let me just state this, for the record: apt rocks.
<TTilus> |Synapse|: you dont need to "boot to terminal"
<thundr> |Synapse|, you can go to system>preferences>screen resolution and see if that helps
<Goldfish> dido: System -> Administration -> Networking
<gnomefreak> im always looking for new window managers but i cant find the wmii one on this site :(
<|Synapse|> i cant see the screen though
<TTilus> |Synapse|: actually you dont have to boot pretty much ever
<starbrand> apt seems like portage's retarded little brother to me.
<dido`> Goldfish thanks ;)
<|Synapse|> i cannot see the GUI, so i need to go to CLI
<mac_> is there a package in ubuntu like "xfontsel", but one which support display of anti-aliased fonts (e.g., Arial)?
<Goldfish> Synapse: Well, jumping to terminal mode is ctl-alt-f1 (or f2..f6), when you are in Xwindows.
<ice_1963> i like synaptic
<TTilus> starbrand: i dont think apt is a relative of portage, maybe in-law, but definitely not anything more  :)
<maggard> having install probs with edubuntu, freezes on 'starting up the partitioner'.  help?
<RQ> mac_, err...
<|Synapse|> cheers goldfish
<|Synapse|> :)
<thundr> |Synapse|, ctrl-alt f1 and use nano or whatever to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as sudo
<thundr> maggard, how old is the computer you're installing to?
<sinclair> mh, how was the comand to install the ubuntu-desktop? i have kubuntu and would like to change to ubuntu
<mac_> RQ: "... with anti-aliasing shown", if that's what you mean :)
<ClayG> which is the better app to "phone home" to dyndns? I see two listed in synaptic
<|Synapse|> as sudo thundr ?
<gnomefreak> sinclair, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Goldfish> One of my machines is a mythtv box hooked up to an HDTV. I have to had to use terminal MANY times! (And the overscan of the tv puts the command typing below the physical edge of the screen!)
<maggard> old hp with 64mb ram, has windows me on it i want to get rid of
<sinclair> thanks :)
<navarone> |Synapse|,  sudo /nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|Synapse|> ah
<RQ> mac_, nah, i'm thinking what it might be
<|Synapse|> i see
<navarone> oops... nano...not /nano
<thundr> beat me to it, navarone
<|Synapse|> oo
<Ophiocus> when i type mount i get /dev/hda3 on / type ext2 (rw,errors=remount-ro) for the root filesystem, should i do something for the "errors=remount-ro" bit?
<mac_> I mean, there is "gtkfontsel", but unlike in Debian, in Ubuntu it doesn't show anti-aliasing...
<|Synapse|> well thanks for the help ill go try it
<mac_> not even linked againt libxft
<holy_cow> *hmmm*
<sinclair> and i remember there was a keyword that i could put into this apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to be able to uninstall al the components at once when i want to uninstall it.. something like that
<Goldfish> maggard: I have a dell inspiron 7500. 5+ years old. Bought some memory, new hard drive, dvd burner, and it is now cooking with ubuntu. :)
<holy_cow> what would be a good strategy for creating a file server that a) had redundancy (say software raid) and to which you could keep on adding hard drives?
<navarone> thundr I think I did that about 35 times yesterday trying to get agp support going for nvidia...using nvidia-agp and not agpgart
<sinclair> like not having to uninstall every package, someone told me that once..
<RQ> mac_,  gfontview maybe?
<thundr> navarone, really, huh
<navarone> thundr, but from what i hear you basically need a kernel without agpgart in it
<TTilus> holy_cow: i would propably use lvm, evm or like
<maggard> would like to get there gold, just can't get past the install
<holy_cow> lvm doesn't sound like a great idea ... not to hot on the idea of having one image spanned accross multiple hd's
<Goldfish> holy_cow: Well, I experimented with raid+lvm, etc., but it was too much hassle. Buy two harddrives and a raid card and be done with it. Put lvm on top of it.
<holy_cow> TTilus, how come?
<gnomefreak> sinclair, sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop should get rid of the packages but than again ive never had to uninstall it
<holy_cow> Goldfish, what if you would like it to grow ... it's easy to fill even 100 gig hd's these days ...
<Goldfish> maggard: I started with 128M, double what you have. Managed to get crawling, and I mean crawling. I bumped it up to system limit of 512M ram, and this is usable.
<RQ> mac_, nah, i take my words back
<TTilus> holy_cow: like Goldfish told, lvm on top of raid mirrors
<RQ> mac_, gfontview is gtk1
<holy_cow> allrighty then time to google up different raid configs
<holy_cow> thx
<mac_> RQ: oh, I see... gtk1 didn't support xft/antialiasing I take it?
<Goldfish> holy_cow: I tried making what is called software raid, where linux makes two disk partitions into RAID parts. Yuch! Too much hassle. There is hardware that is better.
<thundr> holy_cow, wikipedia has a large article on RAID setups
<pete__> anyone here got teamspeak and can do me a favor?
<mac_> RQ: (I'm a total noob when it comes to GNOME/GTK/fonts)
<navarone> what temp should cpu be at normally? 60F?
<maggard> goldfish: i thought this worked with 64mb?
<Goldfish> holy_cow: My mythtv box has a 250G drive a 400G drive. Disk drive space is cheap. I use LVM for the video portion to store all my recorded tv shows.
<sinclair> okayz
<thundr> maggard, it depends on what kind of processor you have.
<RQ> mac_, yup
<RQ> gtk1 sucks
<phlaegel> is anybody here running ubuntu with pci-e video?
<holy_cow> thundr, ah cool danke
<navarone> phlaegel,  I wish...<s>
<thundr> maggard, I've got 256 and it's running fine.
<RQ> mac_, you may want to try this: http://www.pcbypaul.com/software/FONTpage.html
<mac_> RQ: that would explain why gtkfontsel didn't have antialising (gtk1)
<thundr> holy_cow, you may want to try the ubuntu forums/wiki/support at ubuntulinux.org
<phlaegel> navarone: do you know if it's supposed to work well?
<maggard> celeron 633mhz
<mac_> RQ: which is weird, because I could have sworn that in Debian's sid gtkfontsel did do it
<RQ> mac_, but it looks like there are no packages of fontpage for ubuntu :/
<|Synapse|> thundr: would this command be more appropriate? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<navarone> phlaegel, I have no idea really I ahve enuff headaches with agp...lol
<RQ> mac_, it's probably just a matter of what you compile it with :)
<holy_cow> Goldfish, thundr okay i think my next set of questions are about how to set that up properly and im sure there is lots of info on that out there
<Tedd> Can somebody help me get Cedega running?
<holy_cow> Goldfish, what raid card do you recommend?
<mac_> RQ: that looks pretty cool... will try to build it
<Tedd> It has three things; debian-support (don't know the file type), and two .tar.gzs.
<Subhuman> Tedd, Cedega has tech support i thought?
<RQ> mac_, good luck ;)
<mkyb14> having a problem with synergy.  how do you start it in ubuntu.  i just did the apt-get and then tried to start it
<sinclair> gnomefreak: and after installing it, what must i do
<Goldfish> holy_cow: Good luck. P.S. I don't recommend any raid cards. It was a science experiment. I instead opted to write a simple backup script to backup to an alternate disk.
<RQ> mac_, just do it debian way ;))
<sinclair> only reboot, and select ubuntu?
<RQ> debianize it ;)
<gnomefreak> |Synapse|, thats what i use but there are a few different ways to go about it all depends on what yuou need to do i guess
<Goldfish> holy_cow: ...using rsync. Got what I wanted.
<holy_cow> Goldfish, lol, i was considering that too
<thundr> |Synapse|, you can use that if you want, whichever you prefer.  If that dosen't work, edit it manually
<gnomefreak> sinclair, after its uninstalled log out and pick it from the log-in page
<navarone> |Synapse|, from eprsonal experience I would say it is easier to edit config files than go thru reconfigure...it is easier to mess more things up in reconfigure while if you ar eediting the correct config files and know what to do you can avoid extra headaches
<mac_> RQ: "debian way" ?
<Subhuman> So what would you suggest for like 120 gbs worth of data to backup? a second harddrive, and just do a copy?
<phlaegel> almost 700 people in here, and nobody is using pci-e?
<holy_cow> that i would consider the safest, wouldn't haveto go through a raid rebuild process in case of a failure but that setup has problems if you want to keep on adding hd's
<sinclair> um, but i didnt uninstall it, i only installed ubuntu-desktop
<jbroome> phlaegel, i am not
<Goldfish> holy_cow: I set aside 20G on one disk and wrote a script to backup /home, custom built kernels, and the package list dump, so I could reconstruct my machines.
<RQ> mac_, yeah. You make a .deb of it, and dpkg -i that .deb
<RQ> ;)
<thundr> I've got to go.  Good luck, everyone
<RQ> mac_, i may try doing that for you :))
<navarone> Goldfish, you ar eon the ball
<XhyldazhK> HEY! where it's located the dapper-backports repository?
<gnomefreak> its almost done :)
<Goldfish> ;P
<ice_1963> how can i jest install gnome-core?
<natex> RQ, got a good link to help with packaging .debs?
<RQ> natex, yup
<mac_> RQ: hmm, I actually wanted to learn doing debs for pkgs which don't have a ./debian/... is there a doc/howto/quickstart doc somewhere?
<Goldfish> RAID is really the answer if you are mission critical servers. That ain't the case here. :)
<gnomefreak> XhyldazhK, no such thing as backports for dapper
<ajmitch> mac_: yes, there are packaging guides
<ajmitch> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html for example
<|Synapse|> HorizSync 26-51 << is this scan frequency ?
<XhyldazhK> gnomefreak: where can I get the latest apps for breezy now that it's stable?
<Subhuman> holy_cow, I ask because I have 2 x 120gb drives,and im running on a prayer :P, no backup at all, i considered multi level RAID : raid 0 over the two drives i got now, and then another 240gb drive to mirror raid 1 with.
<RQ> natex, mac_ apt-get install maint-guide
<navarone> phlaegel, I can't consider pci-e myself unless I upgrade mb and the works. easier to buy new machine then...:?
<mac_> ajmitch: cool, thx!
<natex> RQ, thanks buddy
<sorush20> guys lsusb hangs?
<ajmitch> or there are others, like the debian NM guide
<Subhuman> but i might just get a 240 and just do a copy every week or so
<Goldfish> I read a really neat page where a guy was making backups of his backups using hard links, so he had the last 3 nights without additional disk usage due to the hard links. Not bad.
<gnomefreak> XhyldazhK,  oh ok you want breezy backports ok hold on no bot i have to remember where it is
<RQ> natex, mac_, then go to file:///usr/share/doc/maint-guide/maint-guide.en.html/index.en.html
<ice_1963> hmmm
<ajmitch> #ubuntu-motu has people willing to help with packaging :)
<navarone> RQ what kinda info inmaint guide? Is it ubuntu specific or general?
<phlaegel> navarone: yeah, I'm about to build a new pc for someone else, and soon for myself, so I'm just trying to figure out for sure whether I can safely go with pci-e.
<holy_cow> Subhuman, yeah its a hard problem.  i have a desktop or two i would like to have backed up via simple raid 0 like you, but then i have a ton of other stuff i would like to dump to file server of some sort ... and have the file server as a master backup store as well
<ice_1963> can you jest install gnome-core
<RQ> navarone, it's about making debs
<RQ> the procedure is similar in ubuntu and debian
<navarone> phlaegel, you may wan t to google a compatibility list for hardware on linux kernel or ubuntu
<RQ> probably just the section names differ
<XhyldazhK> gnomefreak: breezy-backports are backports from breezy or from dapper to breezy?
<ajmitch> RQ: no, section names are the same
<Goldfish> rsync kicks butt, because you can give it whole directories to copy, and it only sends diffs. Also, it can send "delete" operations as well. Support ssh.
<Subhuman> holy_cow, the raid idea seems best to me, as it would make it nice and safe, but itd mean having to set up windows and linux again to see my raid, moving files around alot of hassle
<RQ> ajmitch, then I guess nothing differs at all ;)
<navarone> phlaegel, my next upgrade is extra 256 pc2100 ra, and some freaking new fans to calm the noise...:)
<gnomefreak> breezy backports get packages from dapper that have been backported
<phlaegel> navarone: I've been doing plenty of searching... so far I *think* that it will work fine, but it's hard to find a definitive answer. maybe that's because it just works and nobody sees a need to answer. :-)
<ajmitch> RQ: sure, you need to put 'dapper' in the changelog to upload to dapper :)
<gnask> Im having real trouble with this TV-out thing.. :( doesnt anybody have a xorg.conf that fits with a "nvidia 5600" and a Tv-out using PAL-g (or b) system? :)
<navarone> phlaegel, we could only hope...:)
<ajmitch> RQ: and versioning differs slightly
<wietz0r> How do I change/update my $PATH ?
<holy_cow> Subhuman, yeah i should of just setup the desktop with raid0 in the first place i think.  i haveto think harder about the file server and backup servers tho
<mac_> RQ: heh, I'm an idiot... "I'm going to build FONTpage..."... it's a pyTK app... totally missed the "py" bit... nothing to build. :)
<mac_> RQ: BTW, that proggy is really nice... thx for the find!
<gnomefreak> XhyldazhK, here is a full sources list find backports part and instead of it put your country code
<Goldfish> Isn't raid0 just the striping? I understand that isn't really much of what I consider raid.
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5577
<Jxpx> panzer en ubuntu-cl
<Goldfish> raid1 is the mirror drives, which is what I was trying.
<Subhuman> with raid 0?
<Subhuman> why?
<navarone> gnomefreak, are backports safe to install?
<gnomefreak> XhyldazhK, also if you look in the help icon there is a guide for breezy they have a backport in there
<Subhuman> Goldfish is right, raid0 offers no backup at all.
<Goldfish> striping is really for performance enhancements.
<holy_cow> Subhuman, http://www.achtung.com/unix/raid1d.html <-- again i am not sure, i once read this and am confusing raid 0 with whatever that dude is talking about
<XhyldazhK> gnomefreak: thank you so much!
<mkyb14> how do you start synergy?
<bshumate> wietz0r: edit your ~/.bash_profile
<Subhuman> id only need it to make two drives one, so they match a 240gb drive for raid1
<gnomefreak> navarone, i havent had an issue but they are not supported as officail repos
<P-a-gman> hi
<Goldfish> I prefer english: striping, mirrored drives. Don't worry with the raid designations.
<wietz0r> bshumate: Thanks
<RQ> mac_, your welcom
<Goldfish> When people start saying raid4, 5, 10...that is when I'm reaching for a dictionary.
<RQ> mac_, quick googling brings most of the answers
<RQ> ;)
<P-a-gman> someone who can help me with installing a flash play so i can run macromedia 8 flash files
<navarone> gnomefreak, would I find gnutella-gtk and xchat 2.6 in backports...or only older versions of software?
<RQ> P-a-gman, you're on a PC, right?
<RQ> (i.e. not on a mac)
<P-a-gman> yes
<RQ> K..
<RQ> one sec
<P-a-gman> k
<mkyb14> no one here know synergy?
<gnomefreak> x-chat 2.6 yes thats the onlu way to get it as for the other i dont know look at packages.ubuntu.com
<Subhuman> Goldfish, Im just lazy :P, raid0 is quicker than striping :D
<rmbrain> Seveas, if linux were to be nearly as popular as windows, would that mean there would be more linux viruses?  would linux be less secure?
<RQ> P-a-gman,
<RQ> http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<Goldfish> ;)
<P-a-gman> im quite new n linux
<Tedd> Yo
<P-a-gman> thanks
<Tedd> (agin)
<Tedd> Listen
<Subhuman> rmbrain, maybe, but itz alot harder to write viruses for linux anyway
<Seveas> rmbrain, the design of linux is much more secure
<Tedd> Can anybody help me get my speakers working once and for all?
<RQ> P-a-gman, your welcome :)
<Goldfish> When a virus enters a linux system, it discovers it can't travel far due to a little things called "root password".
<Seveas> but yeah, there would be more attempts
<navarone> rmbrain, I think linux is more secure against threats like that because of how users are set up
<Subhuman> because with the separation of root and users, al it could do is trash the users sapce.
<Tedd> At first they worked, then they stopped working. I fiddled with the configuration and then they worked, and now they arn't working again
<mkyb14> can't find sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Goldfish> I guess there would be more hoax viruses that read, "You must type sudo /bin/rm /some/hoax/virus/file"
<Subhuman> lol yeah :P
<Tedd> Can anybody help me? This is driving me up a wall when I'm trying to design a site in silence.
<Seveas> mkyb14, enable mozilla
<Subhuman> the only thing they can do
<bshumate> rmbrain: that is a common fallacy, when in fact it is Window's horrible design that makes it such an attractive target to attack
<Seveas> mkyb14, enable multiverse
<mkyb14> ?
<RQ> mkyb14, you run it in terminal
<gnomefreak> mkyb14,  did you look for it in synaptic?
<Seveas> (what was i thinking?!?)
<Subhuman> is fill your hdd up with trash, if u dont separate the home directory onto itz own partition.
<Goldfish> Subhuman: Guess that is a DOS attack in its own right, ehh?
<P-a-gman> im just gonna ask one of my friends i got the system of him so he should could figure it out
<rmbrain> bshumate, do you have any metrics to prove this?  i am reading more and more that if Linux (and Firefox, actually I just saw) were to be more popular, like IE and Windows then we would see more viruses and linux spyware
<DarkOra> i need some help with GDM not starting
<Subhuman> Goldfish, yeah, thats why i keep home on itz own partition :P
<gnomefreak> ill brb too scared to look at this just incase errors :(
<Tedd> Can anybody help me get my speakers running please?
<Seveas> rmbrain, more attempts definitely, but whether they would be successful? I doubt it
<Subhuman> Tedd, what sound card u using? or are u using the inbuilt sound?
<Tedd> Subhuman: ICH5 I believe
<rmbrain> Seveas, thanks, but only time will tell, right? lol
<Tedd> That's what it says
<bshumate> rmbrain: do your own research, old chap-  it is definitely not because of popularity though.
<Tedd> Subhuman: Intel ICH5.
<lenaic> DarkOra: do you ahve an error message?
<Subhuman> hmm, never heard of it, tried looking on google?
<Goldfish> When I loaded ubuntu, the only disk-related option I saw was to either directly setup the disks or use LVM. I picked direct. There were never questiions about carving up the disk. I may have to use the live cd to repartition this.
<DarkOra> i just installed kubuntu-desktop but now cannot log in
<mkyb14> i don't know what i'm supposed to enable
<Subhuman> Goldfish, you can do the partition table yourself.
<Subhuman> Goldfish, I did due to the funny setup with partions i had already.
<Goldfish> Subhuman: I know how to use fdisk, but I would have to unmount the root disk. That means I need a live CD, ehh?
<atchim> hi their..
<Subhuman> Goldfish, yeah you would.
<atchim> someone could aid me on breeze with a asus l3c laptop?..
<RQ> brb
* Goldfish throws atchim a cold bear.
* pars catch it
<atchim> i was looking for the right layout..
<Goldfish> Ahh! A cold beer!!!
<atchim> ...
<Tedd> Can anybody help me? My sound was working at first, then it broke, then I fixed it, now it's broke. I have an Intel ICH5 sound card, can anybody help me PLEASE?
<lenaic> DarkOra: try to copy /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.dpkg-dist to gdm.conf and restart
<natex> Tedd, tell us what you did?
<Goldfish> I guess Muad'dib just left.
<Tedd> natex: I was just flipping switches on and off.
<atchim> hehe..
<atchim> nice one ..
<Tedd> natex: In ALSA.
<Goldfish> That sounds like a reproducible situation to me!
<regeya> muad'dib?
<rmbrain> bshumate, with Windows Vista - Microsoft says they will have permissions similar to UNIX-like permissions found in Linux/BSD/Solaris.  Will that decrease the amount of malware?
<atchim> i just could use it..
<DarkOra> could someone help me? I had GNOME workin then i installed kubuntu-desktop and now display manager wont startup thus unable to log on
<regeya> he was here?
<natex> Tedd, what program?
<regeya> LET ME TAKE HIS WATER.
<Tedd> natex: ALSA Mixer.
<Goldfish> RQ was exiting with a quote from Frank Herbert's "Dune"
<Dr_Acemaster> what's a good temp monitoring program?
<bshumate> rmbrain: possibly, but then again, Microsoft has a notorious history of poor implementation
<Goldfish> Dr_Acemaster: I setup lmsensors on my mythtv box.
<atchim> the @movie@ DUNE
<lenaic>  DarkOra: try to copy /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.dpkg-dist to gdm.conf and restart
<atchim> :)
<mkyb14> sayas it can't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Dr_Acemaster> Goldfish: mythtv box huh
<Dr_Acemaster> nice
<cvt_> are there any linux professionals in here?
<Goldfish> The move...huh. Book is 10x better.
<atchim> i was in need of some help..
<DarkOra> ok cuz right now i only have console
<bshumate> rmbrain: and for a freebee "metric" to prove current windows design flaws, two words : sony rootkit
<natex> Tedd, change back the switches
<Tedd> cvt_: I am a professional at drinking while using linux. ;)
<Tedd> natex: I'll try that.
<atchim> didn't thought so..
<cvt_> Tedd, that's my goal.
<atchim> i need some help with ubuntu breeze..
<Tedd> To drink while using linux and not spill your drink?
<Tedd> THat is a hearty goal indeed. I wish you the best of luck.
<cvt_> Tedd, to be a linux professional.
<atchim> to configure  right my laptop keyboard..
<Tedd> Oh. Damn, that's much harder.
<cvt_> Tedd, lol
<atchim> someone can aid me?
<cvt_> maybe
<Goldfish> MythTV ---> http://www.mindspring.com/~gregturn/right_turn/id9.html
<Stormx2> heya
<Subhuman> atchim, whats up/
<Goldfish> Tedd: Built your personal kegbot yet?
<atchim> can't find a layout that suits my laptop..
<Tedd> Goldfish: Almost. I was a bit happy at the time, though, so I might have just been hitting my night table with a hammer
<atchim> lasus l3c..
<Dr_Acemaster> Goldfish: I installed lmsensors via synaptic, any idea where I might find an icon if any?
<atchim> err... asus l3c
<atchim> with ubuntu breeze..
<Subhuman> layout?
<Subhuman> oh as in keyboard.
<gnomefreak> cvt_,  if you define professional as someone with a linux cert. than go take the linux + test :)  but there are so many different defintions of a pro not real sure
<Subhuman> hmm, i never had great sucess getting a perfect mapping...
<Goldfish> Dr_Acemaster: I had to run through some sensor setup. The desktop app to see configure sensors was ksensors. I had to rebuild some kernel modules to empower it.
<atchim> yup
<lenaic> DarkOra: you can also try dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm depnds on what you prefer)
<atchim> i don't even ask to map it..
<atchim> i just want the right keys..
<cvt_> gnomefreak, oh
* rmbrain wants to know where he can get some cool widgets that show hardware information like temperature, etc
<atchim> :P
<mkyb14> where can i get an updated list of the sources.list for breezy.  i accidently used a hoary one
<wietz0r> Hello, I've just finished installing ubuntu and now whenever I try to start xorg it errors with the message "Couldn't find a valid font path" How do I solve this ?
<Tedd> natex: I'm having no luck here.
<Goldfish> Ahh...the tool to detect current sensors was /usr/sbin/sensors-detect
<poningru> where in the world is ubotu?
* poningru weeps
<Subhuman> rmbrain,  right click the top panel in GNOME, click add to panel, and there is a few harware monitors, but only activity wise and capacity
<gnomefreak> poningru,  hes down :(
<Subhuman> no temp stuff.
* poningru cannot provide support without the bot
<Tedd> Natex: Isn't there some kind of bash command with a diagnostic that can help me? I can tell you exactly what I have: Four speakers and a subwoofer, and an Intel ICH5 sound card. That may be the integrated one, I don't know my real one.
* gnomefreak misses him like crazy :(
<Tedd> Natex: Creative something.
<lenaic> wietz0r: look in xorg.conf if your font path is correct
<Goldfish> BTW: The sensor stuff is an Debian64 machine. I haven't cracked open the Gnome world of lmsensors.
<atchim> got clues subhuman?
<Goshawk> is there a firefox extension that make you able to download an entire website?
<wietz0r> There is no mentioning of a font path in there
<chull> can anyone help me figure out how to sort Icons in the 'My Documents' window?
<natex> Tedd, alsamixer can't break anything.
<bshumate> wietz0r: weird.  to fix this, you need valid FontPath directive(s) in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Goshawk,  for some reason i remember seeeing something like that in synaptic but i dont remember what it was called im sorry :(
<Goldfish> I have seen My Documents since I logged off my Windows XP desktop at work on Thursday. Heh
<wietz0r> bshumate: What is the syntax for that ? And where do I put that ?
<Goshawk> thx gnomefreak
<rmbrain> why did the ubuntu team pick gnome over kde?  is gnome really any better htan kde?
<Goldfish> haven't seen
<gnomefreak> your home is about the closest youll get to my docs
<natex> Tedd, it's just a matter of unmuting what you muted most likely
<Subhuman> atchim,  try a google search for "custom keyboard" layout, might be a way to make your own key map.
<Subhuman> i cant seem to find one.
<poningru> rmbrain: kde is picked as well
<chull> Goldfish, it's a carry over from my win2k... i gave it up because of too many viruses, but I want to access those files
<Goldfish> Check alsa-mixer
<poningru> rmbrain: kubuntu
<jakedahn> hey did anyone else have troubles with certian websites when you first installed ubuntu? I just installed it and i can only view some website, sites like google wont load, got any ideas?
<gnomefreak> rmbrain, kubuntu=kde desktop xubuntu=xfce desktop
<poningru> jakedahn: thats weird
<Goldfish> chull: Ahh...have you mounted the disk?
<Goshawk> gnomefreak, httrack
<lenaic> wietz0r: add in Section "Files"
<lenaic> FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/local/"
<lenaic> FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/"
<lenaic> FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
<lenaic> FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
<lenaic> FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1/"
<poningru> jakedahn: does windows allow you to load everything?
<lenaic> FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
<lenaic> FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
<Tedd> natex: Isn't there some kind of diagnostic to tell me what I should unmute
<lenaic> FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
<rmbrain> gnomefreak, why not just put them all in a giant CD or two?
<poningru> lenaic: dont paste stuff here
<gnomefreak> httrack?
<Tedd> leniac: pastebin
<bshumate> yikes lenaic
<poningru> !tell lenaic about pastebin
<poningru> doh
<natex> Tedd, make sure nothing is muted :)
<rmbrain> will ubuntu ever fail?  what other distros should i look at?
<gnomefreak> rmbrain, you can install them on any version of ubuntu
<jakedahn> ponigru: i know, and it does the same thing on my ppc version of ubuntu too, and yes the internet loads fine on Windows, Mac, and other distros of linux
<zi99y> jakedahn, sounds like a dns problem, is your router setup properly?
<Goldfish> will ubuntu ever fail? What the ?!?!?
<lenaic> sorry, i was just lazy
<jakedahn> zi99y: i believe so
<zi99y> had similar probs after getting dsl connected
<Goshawk> gnomefreak, yep, httrack is the application that can download an entire website
<gnomefreak> oh ty Goshawk
<kicolobo> Hi, how can I make a partition available for read/write to all the users on my computer?
<poningru> jakedahn: can you try to ping those sites?
<jakedahn> brb lemme try
<Subhuman> kicolobo, goto the folder with the mounted hdd, like media, say itz hdb3
<poningru> jakedahn: if that doesnt work try a different browser
<Subhuman> and do a "sudo chmod 777 hdb3"
<Subhuman> should do it.
* gnomefreak sorry im kinda hoping this goes well so im kinda preoccupied
<jakedahn> ponigru: the ping works fine, but i cant load it in the 3 broswers ive tried
<chull> Goldfish, yes ty
<jakedahn> Flock, Firefox, and Mozilla
<poningru> jakedahn: hmm thats weird
<Goldfish> chull: You should be able to navigate down its directory path and find our stuff there.
<runevi> Damn .  Ubuntu comes with 2.6.12, support for my sata-controllers came in 2.6.13
<runevi> :)
<poningru> jakedahn: try epiphany
<poningru> jakedahn: also try galeon
* Goldfish is checking his crystall ball, to discern if ubuntu will ever fail...
<poningru> those are different browser
<jakedahn> ponigru: link?
<poningru> jakedahn: just apt-get install epiphany
<jakedahn> aight
<Kyral> jakedahn: its more like sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<jakedahn> yeah
<chull> Goldfish, can you elaborate a bit, (I had a stroke.. trying to find myself now)
<kicolobo> well, it didn't work
<dido`> Hi! I have two lan cards, how do I understand which is eth1 and which is eth0?
<kicolobo> only the root user can write to the partition
<Kyral> dido`: ifconfig ;P
<pmorris> exit
<Subhuman> it said that, did you do a sudo before it?
<kicolobo> yeap
<Subhuman> okay
<Subhuman> try this
<Mabus06> kicolobo, are you using a sudo enabled account?
<Subhuman> sudo -i -H
<Subhuman> then do chmod 777 "partition folder"
<Subhuman> that surely should do it.
<dido`> Kyral i wrote ifconfig but it seems that nothing usefull is written there
<gnomefreak> Subhuman, whats the -H do?
<Tedd> natex: Got it up, had to change it to channel "4ch".
<Tedd> natex: But I think only two of the speakers are working. Is there a way to get all four up.
<kicolobo> yes
<RQ> hmm
<kicolobo> it's the only account I have on this computer
<RQ> may I ask again: IS ANYONE RUNNING DAPPER HERE?
<Tedd> RQ:
<kicolobo> The problem is that I only can write to this partition if I'm on the "sudo mode"
<bshumate> Dido : does this show anything : ifconfig -a
<Subhuman> kicolobo, then if itz just you why do u want all users to be able to access it?
<RQ> I have issues with graphics
<Tedd> RQ: What's the topic?
<jakedahn> poningru: it says that epiphany isnt in the repositories
<gnomefreak> RQ, i will be in a few minutes i hope
<jakedahn> how do i edit the list
<Kyral> Dido-: Then the only way to know is to check
<kicolobo> because I only can write to this partition if I'm accessing it as a sudo user
<Mabus06> Oh, guys, I  have a surge proof powerbar that my comp and stuff are connected to.... but there was a real big burst of power and it made my computer make a loud, unhealthy sounding noise. Anyone have anything to suggest I do?
<poningru> jakedahn: go to synaptic and search for epiphany
<RQ> Tedd, the topic is that graphics are very much messed up for me
<poningru> !info epiphany
<poningru> damn it
<Mabus06> !epiphany
<RQ> meanwhile they're not for my friend running dapper too
<poningru> no the bot is dead
<poningru> damn it where the crap is the bot
<Dido-> Kyral :)) now it showed me more stuff, but it claims that the two are the same, when one is integrated in the mother board
<jakedahn> poningru: its not in there either
<jakedahn> :-\
<kicolobo> let me show you my fstab file
<gnomefreak> the /topic doesnt say anything about dapper and hasnt for a few days unless changed in last 2hrs
<poningru> jakedahn: go to
<Kyral> Dido-: I meant plug one in and try and note which one works lol
<_lee_> hello guys
<kicolobo> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<kicolobo> #
<kicolobo> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<kicolobo> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<kicolobo> /dev/hda2       /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<kicolobo> /dev/hda5       /docs           vfat    defaults,user        0       0
<kicolobo> /dev/hda1       /windows        vfat    defaults        0       0
<kicolobo> /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<kicolobo> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<poningru> gaaah
<poningru> stop pasting here
<kicolobo> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<poningru> pastebin
<kicolobo> I'm trying to access the /docs partition
<gnomefreak> kicolobo,  please dont paste in here use pastebin
<kicolobo> ok
<natex> kicolobo, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html
<_lee_> kicolobo: try pasteing that in #ubunto-flood
<poningru> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kicolobo> ok, sorry
<sinclair> gnomefreak: erm, it asked me about different x windows systems or something like that, the options were gdm or kdm
<sinclair> i choosed gdm, was it right?
<RQ> gnomefreak, is there much left for you till upgrade is finished? ;] 
<sinclair> or was it gkm? im not sure -_-
<gnomefreak> sinclair,  what one do you want as default kde or gnome?
<_lee_> anyone know if ubuntu's default kernal offers SMT?
<sinclair> gnome
<_lee_> sorry, make that SMP
<poningru> jakedahn: it should be there
<eric> hello all
<natex> kicolobo, "/dev/hda1 /media/windows vfat umask=000 0 0"
<poningru> sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<gnomefreak> RQ,  im not sure
<poningru> jakedahn: try it again
<RQ> :))
<jakedahn> poningru: okie
<_lee_> no kernal gurus?
<PapaWolf> can anyone help me figure out how to sort Icons in the 'My Documents' window?  It is a carryover from my win2k .. old files on this box. using Ubuntu now.
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! I compiled MPlayer 1.0pre7 from the source. The installation was without problems, but I don't find it in the multimedia (audio-video)menu. Why? It runs in terminal, but in GUI?
<trappist> leonel: it doesn't.  smp is a separate kernel.
<kicolobo> Its working now! Thanks guys!
<gooz> sinclair: if you're using gnome gdm probably is the best option :)
<_lee_> hmm no one using dual processor boxes?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hi all, got a weird problem in dapper, I click on the gnome applications button and it flashes the menu, but the disappears
<The_Isle_of_Mark> any help?
<trappist> oops
<trappist> _lee_: it doesn't.  smp is a separate kernel.
<_lee_> rats.
<poningru> ltibor65: dude you have to install from apt
<The_Isle_of_Mark> love the grub screen in dapper too lol
<sinclair> yay, thats good :)
<_lee_> I remember RH had an option during install for compiling for the SMP
<poningru> _lee_: whats wrong?
<trappist> _lee_: you'll find it's that way in every distro.  smp support is a big performance hit on single-proc machines
<_lee_> ah ..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> aw come on guys, I help out all the time, why cant I get no love?
<gnomefreak> where the hell were all you people this morning with the dapper issues when i asked :(
<poningru> _lee_: you do realize you can just get the smp kernel using apt
<_lee_> anyone notice if the option to compile the kernal for smp is presented during install?
<poningru> _lee_: no its not
<_lee_> poningru: really a noobie on linux setup ..
<cramos55> hola
<poningru> _lee_: there is only one kernel per cd
<poningru> iso
<_lee_> I've used linux for years, only installed it a few times.
<trappist> _lee_: only gentoo (that I know of, among the big distros) does any kernel compilation at install time.  rh may offer to let you *install* an smp kernel at install time though.
<poningru> The_Isle_of_Mark: whats wrong now?
<seth_k|away> The_Isle_of_Mark, sudo apt-get remove menu-xdg
<The_Isle_of_Mark> poningru, hang on let me check out what seth_k|away has to say
* gnomefreak brb this is making me nuts watching the upgrade
<_lee_> so someone tell me why I'd want to use ubuntu on my home server box -- as a server and not a desktop -- instead of, say, Slackware?
<_lee_> please.
<Subhuman> _lee_, easier to admin
<Subhuman> and install (from what i can tell with slacks install)
<trappist> _lee_: what Subhuman said.  I personally prefer debian as a server distro.
<erb> hello
<PapaWolf> hi erb
<The_Isle_of_Mark> poningru, I dont ask many questions though, why make it sound like I do? what's wrong now? :)
<erb> anybody uses here Twm under Breezy?
<poningru> _lee_: no reason, just use slackware if its easier/better for you
<poningru> do whats good for the job
<poningru> The_Isle_of_Mark: hehe thats how I ask everyone whats wrong
<The_Isle_of_Mark> poningru, ok cool
<poningru> _lee_: after installation of ubuntu you an switch to the smb kernel from apt
<_lee_> I don't know which is good for the job, wasn't sure if ubuntu was more about desktop instead of server ..
<Dido-> Is it possible when I set all my setting to create a installation disc which includes them?
<erb> sby, helpp me pls, i want to change my ugly grey backgroud to black, write into ~/.xinitrc "xsetroot -solid black" .. but it has no effect, im using Twm
<poningru> Dido-: what's wrong now?
<_lee_> I think I'll give ubuntu a shot .. mostly because it seems to be getting a lot of attention lately .. I know .. I'm cheap
<poningru> Dido-: oh ic
<Dido-> poningru i'm just asking ;D
<poningru> Dido-: you should check out the oem setting
<RQ> sssooooooo.... anyone with weird graphics on Dapper?
<poningru> Dido-: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/11/ubuntu-oem-mode/
<gnomefreak> RQ, not yet;)
<Dido-> poningru thank you ;)
<poningru> RQ: what do you mean?
<zwnj> I get this error when try to up2date repos:
<zwnj> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch
<zwnj> What can I do?
<PapaWolf> _lee_, if it's any consolation my son, a debian originator wants to change his personal box and all home boxes to Ubuntu.
<trappist> _lee_: there are things to consider for a server distro besides ease of administration.  there's the reputation of the distro's security team, the release schedule, the priority on stability vs. performance vs. security vs. features etc.
<jakedahn> poningru: hmm seems that that doesnt work either, i think im going to go udate my modem firmware and a few other things, buh bye
<bshumate> erb : open a terminal, and execute the command : xsetroot -solid black to confirm xsetroot is even working
<poningru> jakedahn: k
<bshumate> erb: and do you actually *prefer* using twm?  i do not know anyone else on earth using that
<erb> bshumate, i have 128Mb ram ...
<RQ> poningru, i mean that something is borked on dapper
<RQ> for example, button images are misplaced
<erb> Twm is a _really_ great wm
<poningru> RQ: hmm what vid card do you have?
<poningru> oh
<gnomefreak> RQ, what are you grafics doing?
<RQ> i810
<The_Isle_of_Mark> seth_k|away, there are a LOT of dependencies on menu-xdg, a lot of my kde apps are going to be broken or removed if I do that
<_lee_> trappist: very true .. but being a noob, and this being a dev box for home use .. although it will be open to the world via an odd port, the dev teams rep is lower on my list I guess.
<RQ> I can put a few screenshots for better illustration
<bshumate> erb : there are other WMs which work in lowmem systems... blackbox? fluxbox?  can you get the xsetroot command to change the bg color from a terminal?
<TheMuffenMann> erb: Fluxbox is a good window manager
<erb> otherwise, bshumate .. xsetroot wors from xterm but i want to use in my own .xinitrc
<poningru> RQ: that would be helpfull
<RQ> ok.
<RQ> just a minute
<bshumate> erb: you may need to make an ~/.Xdefaults file, and place the xsetroot cmd in there
<Hagge> Since i can choose any packages and everything is the same I guess it doesn't matter but I prefer kde over gnome so does that mean I should install kubuntu instead of ubuntu? I don't think I'll use kde as window manager anyway but what gets me a little worried are if there are some tools or menu settings or whatever which only works in the gnome environment? (or i could just install unbuntu and then add kde apps..)
<bshumate> erb: then restart X
<_lee_> you guys have a LAMP distro suggested, or simply add each package manually?
<TheMuffenMann> Fluxbox is excellent, is based written in C++, uses less memory, and is highly customizable.
<erb> hmm, do you think it should work? .. Xdefaults
<bshumate> erb: yes, and look into using fluxbox instead of twm!
<Hagge> TheMuffenMann: should c++ be something on the good side?
<TheMuffenMann> yes
<Dido-> Kyral ;) i toke you advice, and now the eth0 is missing ;) what should i do to see it again
<erb> ok, thanks
<zwnj> I get this error when try to up2date repos:
<TheMuffenMann> C++ is efficient, high-performance code
<zwnj> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch
<zwnj> What can I do?
<seth_k|away> The_Isle_of_Mark, ah... then I think you're going to be out of luck, it's a bug in that package and I don't know any other way to get rid of it :(
<RQ> gnomefreak, poningru, http://lmta.lt/~rq/dapper/
<gnomefreak> zwnj, it looks like that is your cd repos try commenting it out and re-running sudo apt-get update
<battlecat> Hi.
<battlecat> How is the room today?
<battlecat> I am just getting used to the Ubuntu setup I have.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> seth_k|away, a bug in what package?
<recon0> i really screwed up the X configuration, is there any way to set it back to defaults (backup didn't work) short of reinstalling ubuntu AGAIN?
<bshumate> _lee_ : i always compile everything individually, as the all-in-one collections either don't have all i need, or come with too much, plus, you learn more that way ;-)
<zwnj> gnomefreak: but it's already in comments
<Dido-> I'm trying to set up a home network, so I wonder, what is DHCP?
<RQ> gnomefreak, poningru any ideas?
<Hagge> are dapper "unstable" or the current release?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> seth_k|away, the menu-xdg?
<gnomefreak> unstable
<seth_k|away> The_Isle_of_Mark, it seems to be a problem with menu-xdg. Another person suggested removing /etc/menu-methods/*xdg* but I haven't tested that.
<PapaWolf> Dido-, do you happen to know how to find the ip to my priter (new setup of Ubuntu) ??
<idefix> how is the directory called in which ubuntu installs itself?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> seth_k|away, it seems that killing gam_server stops it...I guess that works as a temporary fix
<HymnToLife> idefix > /
<dandelion> idefix: it's called '/'
<bshumate> Dido : http://www.dhcp-handbook.com/dhcp_faq.html
<Dido-> PapaWolf sorry, i dont understand you
<seth_k|away> The_Isle_of_Mark, alright, I'll add that to the noted fixes, cheers
<Dido-> bshumate thanks
<poningru> RQ: looking
<The_Isle_of_Mark> seth_k|away, np, you pointed me in the right direction though :) thanks
<gnomefreak> RQ, you can try to reconfigure xserver
<PapaWolf> Dido-, the printer is shared to the other boxes on the network. This is for all intents a new box. HOW do I get Ubuntu to work with my hp printer?
<RQ> gnomefreak, i tried it
<RQ> :))
<RQ> lol
<RQ> FONTS got smaller
<zwnj> gnomefreak: here are the full output of *apt-get update*
<zwnj> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FEmqDX33.html
<mwgbc_> I'm having trouble finding what I need to install pgadmin III on my ubuntu dist.  any ideas?
<RQ> gnomefreak, you can see that in the last screenshot
<Dido-> PapaWolf lol you're not asking the right guy ;)
<RQ> and shit remained
<RQ> then i've put back the backup of xorf.cfg
<RQ> and still fonts are small :)
<RQ> i'll probably just restart my Xserver
<RQ> wait a few secs
<gnomefreak> zwnj, can you paste your sources.list on pastebin?
<kiran_> dd
<zwnj> gnomefreak: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FnhiFc52.html
<sammy76> anyone help me mount my cd-roms
<zwnj> sammy76: what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> ummmmmm zwnj why the spaces in the sources list? they should be / not spaces
<odal> anyone know how to change your icon theme in xfce?  i know that this is the gnome room but i've asked in #xubuntu to no avail
<recon0> on various applications I run, i keep on getting "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<recon0> ".
<RQ> hm
<RQ> fonts are still small
<RQ> dammit
<RQ> mmmmmmmantas
<zwnj> gnomefreak: where exactly?
<recon0> !xorg.conf
<recon0> can anybody help with the above?
<PapaWolf> *sigh* <chalcedony> WHERE to ask how to set up stuff on PapaWolf's new ubuntu ???
<gnomefreak> zwnj, you have spaces all over the list breezy shouldnt be out in middle of nowhere 1 full line should run together
<RQ> brb
<recon0> brb
<gnomefreak> zwnj,  if you go into pastebin and search for breezy sources you will see a bunch of examples
<gnomefreak> ill brb i hope ;)
<fishhead> http://flyback.databurn.net/new_room
<The_Isle_of_Mark> finally got dri working on my savage twister video laptop
<sammy76> i'm having some problems with breezy and my nic, wonder if i could get some help
<The_Isle_of_Mark> woot! for lack of a better term
<fishhead> mark give via a hard time they are trying to support linux better
<fishhead> cause it's a good match for their c3 and c7 cpu's
<fishhead> they own s3
<RQ> k...
<skulrid> hi ppl
<Determinist> hell, i think i've never ever seen such good icons
<Determinist> jairoboudewyn.com <--- this guy... there's no word for how talented he is lol
<The_Isle_of_Mark> fishhead it is an older chip, I don't know if they will care
<skulrid> Ive got here svgalib, but I dont know how to install it, any help plz!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> fishhead, also part of the problem is that breezy ships with xorg 6.8.xxx dri on savage only works on 6.9.xxx or higher
<fishhead> ah :/
<fishhead> well good luck
<_jason> Determinist, wow those are nice
<The_Isle_of_Mark> fishhead, thanks, got it now :) about 8 times better fps on glxgears
<Determinist> _jason, indeed, been wondering if i wanna create myself an iconset from these, for personal use, of course
<RQ> poningru, so how about the graphics? any ideas?
<fishhead> well my laptops are 2d only
<fishhead> so i don't have much to worry aout :P
<odie5533> is Sun java faster on windows or ubuntu?
<techrush> hi
<Determinist> have you guys noticed that every good looking screenshot has italian or french languages in the titles? these guys can really design their stuff :P
<skulrid> Ive got here svgalib, but I dont know how to install it, any help plz!
<amias> lo all
<RQ> Determinist, maybe you're just looking at the screenshots of the same software? ;P
<masteryuri> i have a .deb, how can i install it?
<masteryuri> by terminal
<Determinist> RQ, gnome-look mate...
<odie5533> sudo dpkg -i <package>
<amias> i'm having problems doing dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper
<amias> python won't compile , its complaining about null bytes
<masteryuri> thanks odie5533, what means this option "-i" ?
<amias> i cant find anthing on google about it , anyone got any ideas how i can fix this ?
<odie5533> install
<masteryuri> thanks ;)
<Mabus06> How come when I set a key combo to swich through workplaces, it drags gedit along with it?
<skulrid> Ive got here svgalib, but I dont know how to install it, any help plz!
<Taxman> to run giFTgui do I need to install something like gtk-gnutella first
<amias> skulrid: is it a .deb ?
<Taxman> lo btw
<fishhead> skul did you try the doc labeled install
<fishhead> :P
<techrush> im looking to setup a dual boot situation on my laptop...should i install windows before ubuntu ?
<skulrid> no
<Mabus06> yes techrush
<Taxman> techrush, yup
<chalcedony> yes
<techrush> ok thanks
<amias> techrush: yes its easier that way
<chalcedony> windows doesn't like to be second
<Mabus06> techrush, windows tends to.. take over your system upon installation.
<skulrid> amias, no ->tar
<Mabus06> Windows dislikes sloppy seconds.
<Hagge> amias: compile? do you need to compile anything in a dist which uses deb-packages? and also "complaining about null bytes" isn't that describing ;)
<techrush> yea i kinda figured....
<zwnj> crimsun: ok
<amias> Hagge: as part of the dpkg configure it compiles python 2.4
<crimsun> zwnj: ''sudo apt-get -s install libxml++2.6c2'' confirms that "Conf libxml++2.6c2 (2.12.0-0ubuntu1 Ubuntu:5.10/breezy)"
<Hagge> techrush: just skip windows or you'll find yourself sitting in it all the time anyway ;)
<Mabus06> what's wrong with ubotu
<The_Isle_of_Mark> techrush it is definately possible to install windows after ubuntu, but it is a bit more difficult
* chalcedony is kind of desperate to talk with somebody who knows how to set up ubuntu. 
<Hagge> amias: k
<Taxman> ok flame all ye like, but are there any reputable bittorrent search/listing left?
<techrush> i unfortunately still need windows
<techrush> so skipping it is not an option im affraid :(
<Mabus06> Taxman, I use mininova.org
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Taxman, isohunt?
<amias> Taxman: apparently piratebay.org is ok
<Mabus06> No, mininova.org beats the pants off of piratebay
<Hagge> Taxman: filelist? swebits? there are a bunch of ones which requires registring which is ok
<techrush> piratebay is dying
<crimsun> zwnj: note the filename you're trying to install. It's older, i.e., pre- CXX transition. Breezy already went through the transition.
<Hagge> amias: pirate bay sucks
<amias> chalcedony: you are in the right place ask again
* fishhead be back tonight, going to do some circuit board washing :P
<crimsun> zwnj: you need to install the c2 version
<Hagge> slow, no seedes, no quality at all
<Hagge> +r
<techrush> torrentspy.com and mininova are the best now i think
<Taxman> cool, thanks
<zwnj> crimsun: i have problems with repos http://rafb.net/paste/results/FEmqDX33.html
<nasdaq7> hi i was wondering: how many Ubuntu users are there?
<zwnj> crimsun: so i tried to install in manually and got the file from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<neighborlee> do 'export' lines go in bashrc or bashrc_profile..or does it matter ?
<chalcedony> amias, my husband has a new install of ubuntu. I know next to nothing. Our son is out of town for an extended period. We need the printer to work with his box. ALSO he wants to sort his remaining windows 2k icons.
<Hagge> nasdaq7: guess noone knows
<neighborlee> nasdaq7, too many to count
<crimsun> zwnj: the problem is that you got the wrong file.
<neighborlee> nasdaq7, ;-)
<crimsun> zwnj: notice your file lacks "c2" in the filename
<zwnj> crimsun: so where's the breezy version?
<zwnj> crimsun: i couldn't find on archive.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> is ubotu still ill?
<nosralboo> whats wrong with this mount script?
<nosralboo> wait hold on
<crimsun> zwnj: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxml++2.6/libxml++2.6c2_2.12.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<nosralboo> whats wrong with this script:
<nosralboo> #!/bin/bash
<nosralboo> # Mount NTFS drive in winHD1
<nosralboo> sudo mkdir /media/winHD1
<nosralboo> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/winHD1/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<NetGrunt> hi there ubuntuers
<NetGrunt> Does anybody know why UBUNTU is shipping with Evince as the default PDF viewer if it's SLOW AS HELL ? At least compared to XPDF
<crimsun> nosralboo: why not put that in /etc/fstab ?
<nosralboo> oooooo good idea
<Hagge> nosralboo: why do you use it as a script to begin with? why not change /etc/fstab instead?
<nosralboo> yea your right, right now all it does it makes it till next restart
<crimsun> nosralboo: /dev/hda1  /media/winHD1  ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222  0  0
<londonboi2k3> Strange thing, volume control is missing in the panel, and I am unable to add it, anyone else getting this on breezy
<nosralboo> because I don't like to always have it mounted
<crimsun> nosralboo: so instead of nls=utf8,umask=0222  use  nls=utf8,umask=0222,noauto
<amias> crimsun: its a shell script not an fstab
<nosralboo> I just want to make a script because it's easier for other people(my friends) to use it
<crimsun> amias: and it's better to use fstab.
<amias> crimsun: yep indeed
<LoneWolf071> When I compiler A GUI Program For ubuntu, I Get A GTK+-2.0 not installed error
<LoneWolf071> Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0)
<crimsun> LoneWolf071: so install libgtk2.0-dev
<nosralboo> but can I make a script out of that
<crimsun> nosralboo: why make a script?
<crimsun> nosralboo: your script's functionality already exists
<nosralboo> so my friends can do it without having to type all that stuff
<LoneWolf071> crimsun, Thanks
<amias> nosralboo: if you put it in fstab and set noauto for the mount in question it will only mount if you mount it but will always get the same options
<crimsun> nosralboo: sudo mount /dev/hda1
<Taxman> do you have to login to torrentspy to get access to the peers?
<anthony> Hi! I am trying to install flashplayer-mozilla in Ubuntu 5.10, but apt-get cannoet find it
<anthony> Anyone who can tell me how to find this app?
<crimsun> anthony: use flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse.
<amias> anthony: have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories ?
<anthony> crimsun: Does it work with FireFox?
<_jason> crimsun, what is the difference between the two packages (flash)
<crimsun> flashplayer-mozilla is illegal and should not have been distributed. It will be gone in Dapper.
<_jason> oh...
<anthony> amias: " main restricted universe multiverse"
<Dr_Acemaster> illegal?
<crimsun> _jason: we're not allowed to distribute the binary according to the EULA.
<Dr_Acemaster> ahh
<reywob> Hi, I'm trying to find a version of python2.4-mysqldb > 1.1.6 that will install on Ubuntu 5.10?  The debian package fails with a libc6 version problem
<crimsun> flashplugin-nonfree uses a ruby script to download and install the plugin
<techrush> thats stupid
<gratuit> crimsun: will there be a wrapper that'll download it?
<gratuit> ah
<gratuit> ok
<techrush> flash is annoying anyways tho
<reywob> and all the ubuntu repositories appear to have old versions
<_jason> crimsun, so they are the same thing except installed in a different manner?
<anthony> I couldn't find flashplugin-nonfree too
<crimsun> anthony: you don't have multiverse enabled
<nosralboo> could someone tell me an easy way to install from a binary??
<crimsun> _jason: essentially
<gratuit> nosralboo: what do you mean?
<crimsun> one's illegal, the other's blessed by Macromedia
<nosralboo> like to download the stuff
<_jason> crimsun, lol ok I see
<nosralboo> instead of using repositories
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: Adobe to be precise
<gratuit> nosralboo: is it a .deb, a .bin, a .sh or somethign else?
<zwnj> crimsun: thanks :)
<nosralboo> tar.gz
<nosralboo> thats source
<_jason> anthony, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list if you're having trouble enabling multiverse
<nosralboo> isn't it?
<Determinist> any idea how i could change the default icon of the gnome-menu into some other icon? what .png file is used?
<anthony> _jason:
<anthony> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<anthony> deb-src http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<anthony> isn't it okay?
<gratuit> nosralboo: it's an archive, anything could be inside it, check the wiki on comiling software, I bet there is something there
<_jason> anthony, no, that's for backports
<anthony> ups
<Taxman> is gnutella not available to install?
<nosralboo> gratuit:yea alright thanks
<_jason> anthony, look for the lines that has "breezy universe" and add multiverse to it if it isn't there
<chrisx1> Taxman, gtk-gnutella
<anthony> _jason: so it should be like:
<anthony> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<anthony> deb-src http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<anthony> ?
<_jason> anthony, yes, that will give you multiverse
<anthony> _jason: thanks a lot so far
<reywob> I upgraded my box from Hoary to Breezy (I'm pretty sure!) yet my sources.list still points for hoary?
<Taxman> chrisx1, it didn't come up in a search, hmm
<_jason> reywob, how did you upgrade
<chrisx1> shud do
<reywob> apt-get upgrade
<anthony> _jason: My first time using Ubuntu - I am a FreeBSD-guy ;-)
<chrisx1> theres debs for it (newer versions) on sourceforge
<_jason> reywob, what does 'lsb_release -r' return?
<chrisx1> theres debs for it (newer versions) on sourceforge Taxman
<atchim> hi their..
<Taxman> anthony, heh, same here
<reywob> hmmm, still 5.04 _jason
<chrisx1> hey atchim
<atchim> err... could someone help with configure of a laptop keyboard?
<atchim> on pt?
<anthony> Does anyone know if Ubuntu works with VMware GSX (Ubuntu as host)
<Taxman> christel, oh, I was just looking to add it through the add applications utility
<_jason> reywob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<chrisx1> Taxman, it doesnt come installed
<atchim> and on  breeze.. yes... :(
<odal> ff1.5 isn't in backports is it?
<Taxman> right, but I assumed it would be in multiverse or something
<hussam> anybody here uses thunderbird?
<_jason> odal, nope, search the forums for a sticky on it for more info
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for suggestions of ways to get a lot of files back and forth between my laptop running Ubuntu and another running Windows XP.
<cowbud> hussam: yah what is your problem?
<tonyyarusso> hussam: Yes.
<odal> -jason: thanks
<chrisx1> if u use apt its older version Taxman better goin to sourceforge and getting the deb
<reywob> _jason: ta.  Pre-upgrade notes - as I'm running a server box I'd just install ubuntu-base metapackage?
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: smb?
<zwnj> crimsun: i try to ./configure synfig, but it says: checking for libxml++-2.6... checking for libxml++-1.0... configure: error:  ** You need to install libxml++, either verison 2.6 or 1.0.
<zwnj> :(
<tonyyarusso> odal: No, you have to get it directly from Mozilla.
<NetGrunt> Does anybody know why UBUNTU is shipping with Evince as the default PDF viewer if it's SLOW AS HELL ? At least compared to XPDF
<_jason> tonyyarusso, create a fat32 partition to transfer files
<Taxman> ok, sound good, chrisx1, thanks
<action09> hi all ! anybody installed , make a package or test SnortCenter on Ubuntu please ?
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: Are you familiar with setting that up?
<odal> tonyyarusso: well i don't care that much about getting ff1.5 then
<hussam> tonyyarusso , cowbud: I just want a copy of the thunderbird.desktop file
<odal> i've used it before...doesn't seem to be much different
<chrisx1> i use the one of sourceforge Taxman
<tonyyarusso> _jason: I need to get them to another computer.
<cowbud> hussam: alright ill send it to ya..
<tonyyarusso> odal: Fair enough.
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: sure there are lots of faqs also..
<hussam> cowbud: Ok, thanks :)
<_jason> tonyyarusso, oops, umm you can transfer them over ssh
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: I tried it once before and didn't succeed, so I'm looking for some help.
<tonyyarusso> _jason: What's that?
<chrisx1> 1912 items, totalling 2.5 GB <- shocking lolz all music:D
<hussam> cowbud: thank you :)
<atchim> can someone help with ubuntu breeze, laptop asus l3c and a awfull keyboard configuration?..
<_jason> tonyyarusso, winscp is a nice client for transfering files over ssh on windows
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver did you look there?
<cowbud> that is pretty much step by step what you need to do
<atchim> or a awfull  breeze... :(
<sorush20> what is a good backup program?
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: Am I supposed to just be able to set up some config files on mine, and have the Windows box magically register it in the Network Neighborhood?  How's that work?
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: Yeah, but I don't really understand everything.
<_jason> tonyyarusso, allows you to remotely login to your computer... but yeah I think samba is the way to go.  I don't know too much about it however.
<atchim> someone?
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: essentially you set that up then you just go to start run \\yourip and you will see your shares..
<tonyyarusso> _jason: All right, I'll see if I can get that figured out.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> tonyyarusso, check out system >> administration >> shared folders and setup samba
<WeBsPaCe> Is anyone here who's informed about terminal servers in ubuntu oder edubuntu?
<_jason> reywob, I think those meta packages are just so it pulls in all the upgrades so I *think* you should be fine
<dm> whats the command for a dist-upgrade?
<secureboot> i'm trying to find out which /dev/usb? device my printer is hooked up to - anyone have an idea how to do this?  i dont' understand the lsusb output
<secureboot> which does show my printer... but i dont' knwo which /dev/usb it corresponds to
<secureboot> it says Bus 003 Device 002
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: Now how is it that an IP that I just make up would be seen by another computer, since I'm not actually like a registered server or anything, I can just run iwconfig, so what's that do as far as other machines are concerned?
<zwnj> crimsun: what's the diff of c2 and c2a?
<_lee_> Can you do a text only install of Ubuntu?
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: do you know how to network two computers?
<_lee_> that is, have it not install GUI packages at all?
<amias> dm: apt-get dist-upgrade
<atchim> has someone already configured a keboard on ubuntu breeze with portuguese layout?
<LaserJock> _lee_:yeah, I think you type server when the install cd  boots
<Swedish_Chef> when is ubuntu getting the latest openoffice? :/
<_lee_> cool
<linx_> the correct nvidia drivers are the ia32 right?
<shingoki> How come gpac is in multiverse, but can't install due to missing libavcodecs2?
<WeBsPaCe> Really no one who knows about terminal servers in ubuntu or edubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> The_Isle_of_Mark: Oh you've gotta be kidding.  Is there anything they haven't included a GUI tool for?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> tonyyarusso, If you dont mind my interjection, you dont actually need a server to make windows shares. Windows has broadcasts that allow the discovery of peer machines on the network. Setup a samba share and make sure it is in the same workgroup as your M$ machines
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: I set up a 3-machine Windows network at home to share some files and an internet connection, all wired.  This one would be wireless, which complicates things I think.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> tonyyarusso, they have. you might want to read up a little on samba shares, but it isnt TOO complex. If you know windows networkign, it all makes sense.
<B7su4> is there an programs availiable for ubuntu resembling limewire?
<Determinist> Swedish_Chef, apparently with the next release. once a release has been released, it's only major bug fixes, no newer versions of applications
<coag> how do i reconfigure x?
<coinbird> hello everyone
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: can you ping the other computers (ping ip address) from the wireless client?
<jojko> hello
<linx_> are these the drivers i need to install my nvidia card? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8174.html
<The_Isle_of_Mark> coag sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<coag> thank you
<amias> how can i clear the list of packages apt is trying to install so i can install others ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> linx_, no, use synaptics after you enable the restricted modules
<WeBsPaCe> Really no one who knows about terminal servers in ubuntu or edubuntu?
<kamme> hiya, I have a question, how can I chane the ubuntu icon on the 'start button'?
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: I didn't succeed at it before, but I don't think I had configured them right.  As I understand it, I need to set both to ad-hoc wireless mode, on the same subnet, and I'm not really sure from there.
<Taxman> jeez I feel like  a newb again. so where does synaptic expect the package to be so I can install the deb I dl'd
<chaoticgeek> hey guys
<linx_> they are older drivers tho
<Taxman> heya
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: well how are you connecting your client do you have an AP?
<linx_> and all the graphics are messed up and low fps
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: AP?
<Mabus06> No, mininova.org beats the pants off of piratebay
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: Access point
<chaoticgeek> I'm having problems with my hdrive for windows under kubutnu. The guys in kubuntu could not help me so I came here
<Mabus06> errr
<Mabus06> How come when I set a key combo to swich through workplaces, it drags gedit along with it?
<coag> So in order to set up dual monitors
<coag> i will have to set up two screens with the correct devices?
<chaoticgeek> I want to read/write/execute to the h drive, and i have it up so that I own the drive and I can read from it.
<pete__> hi i was wondering how i would go about changing the colors etc, of an ubuntu install?
<_jason> Mabus06, are you sure you set the right preference?  there is one that sends the current task to next workspace
<pete__> can linux be skinned like windows?
<chaoticgeek> How ever I can not write to it and I made it so I could, but it still would not let me
<Mabus06> _jason, yes... this only happens with gedit
<The_Isle_of_Mark> coag yes, but you'll need to do some reading on that. it isnt hard, but it does require research
<_jason> pete gnome-look.org
<pete__> ty jason
<coag> The_Isle_of_Mark: alrighty
<B7su4> is there an programs availiable for ubuntu resembling limewire?or how can i enable Gnutella?
<eobanb> B7su4, check out Cabos
<amias> pete__: yes , but only windows deserves it ;-)
<Mabus06> B7su4, limewire is available from Seveas' repo
<reywob> If I am not using the X server, do I need x-common installed?
<Taxman> pete, yes, you change windowmanagers
<The_Isle_of_Mark> reywob, no, you dont
<Mabus06> pete__, also, check out themes under preferences
<kamme> Noone can help me with changing the icon on ubuntu's programs button?
<kong0> !! Need help! i installed java runtime edition and then i tried to install azureus but azureus say 2 files are missing; libseda-java and libswt-gtk-3.1.  i couldn't find theese in synaptics either...
<B7su4> Mabus06, how do i get it?
<reywob> then why does apt-get dist-upgrade want to install it?
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: Ah.  The two computers normally connect to the internet through two separate access points on the external modems we have, hooking up to two separate DSL lines for separate internet connections (it's a university).  To connect to each other I figured we could go computer to computer directly with the built-in wireless antennas.
<Mabus06> B7su4, I'd ask ubotu for you, but he's down and out... ask seveas or someone else who might know how to add his repo
<Determinist> pete__, define skinned?
<anthony> _jason: is it a problem to mix different repositories. I know that e.g. Fedora disencourages people to mix rpms from different repositories
<The_Isle_of_Mark> reywob, you have it installed now?
<decklin> does the x-terminal-emulator alternative shipped in breezy point to gnome-terminal?
<Dr_Acemaster> how come I see many using apt-get when synaptic takes care of most installs?
<kisly> hallo!
<B7su4> Seveas, how add you repo?
<coag> The_Isle_of_Mark: actually what i was planning to do was have one monitor have X on it, and to have the other one be a console
<cowbud> tonyyarusso: yah I am sorry but via irc all this to explain is just too complicated you need someone to look at your setup and sit down and explain it to you
<_jason> anthony, sorry, is what a problem?
<peter_> hi! can anyone paste his/hers /etc/samba/smb.conf? I really need a working samba.
<kong0> U'r spamming my cry for help away :'(
<eobanb> Dr_Acemaster, they're the same thing
<coag> but during ubuntu set up it setup the wrong video card
<reywob> The_Isle_of_Mark: not quite sure how to check but don't think so as it's in the "New" package list
<Determinist> pete__, what do you want changed? because everything can pretty much be changed to look like you want it to with enough tweaking
<Mabus06> Dr_Acemaster, because, some people like the simplicity of the terminal. I do. I used synaptic when I started but now I use apt-get.
<Dr_Acemaster> eobanb: so apt-get from command line
<peter_> Then just tell me what i need to alter
<Dr_Acemaster> gotcha
<eobanb> Dr_Acemaster, synaptic is just a GUI for apt-get
<kong0> I'll try get attention with this...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> coag, I havent set one up like that before. I am not sure it will be so easy
<DarkOra> hey can i pm someone about my problem
<anthony> _jason: I read somewhere, that mixing up application from different repositories could fuck up your installation
<coag> The_Isle_of_Mark: when i said console i meant CLI
<peter_> anyone
<kisly> jdk_1.5 -how could i install it!
<Mabus06> DarkOra, ask your question out loud
<pete__> determinist im new to linux
<tonyyarusso> cowbud: Right.  Thanks anyway though.  I'll get it eventually...
<pete__> just wanted a cool theme.
<_jason> anthony, that would be correct (watch the language in here though please)
<amias> can i make dist-upgrade skip a package ?
<kong0> Need help! i installed java runtime edition and then i tried to install azureus but azureus say 2 files are missing; libseda-java and libswt-gtk-3.1.  i couldn't find theese in synaptics either...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> reywob, sudo apt-get install apt-show-verisions
<pete__> on gnome-look.org
<anthony> _jason: sorry about the language - my mistake
<pete__> do i want the gdm themes?
<Determinist> pete__, ok, i'll try helping you then, what do you want changed and have you visited http://www.gnome-look.org yet?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> reywob, then sudo apt-show-versions | grep -i x-common
<pete__> yea i got gone-look open
<Mabus06> How come when I set a key combo to swich through workplaces, it drags gedit along with it?
<pete__> and i changed to a theme ubuntu came with
<pete__> it looks ok
<pete__> i was hoping for a cool black one though,
<The_Isle_of_Mark> coag, a maximized teminal emu?
<Knowerrors> hey all, I just installed xubuntu-desktop, but when I select xfce from the kdm login, I just get the mouse wallpaper, no xfce panel or even a right click menu, know how to fix this anybody?
<_jason> anthony, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic <-- those are generally okay but you probably want to stick with just main restricted universe multiverse unless you really need something else from one of the others
<_lee_> so, anyone know the fastest mirror to download ubuntu?
<x999> nalioth
<anthony> _jason: thanks
<kong0> Need help! i installed java runtime edition and then i tried to install azureus but azureus say 2 files are missing; libseda-java and libswt-gtk-3.1.  i couldn't find theese in synaptics either...
<peter_> hi! can anyone paste his/hers /etc/samba/smb.conf? I really need a working samba.
<Determinist> pete__, there's a plethora of options, from a terminal type "sudo apt-get install gnome-art"
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Knowerrors, xubuntu has its own support network
<Knowerrors> its dead in there
<AndyR> _lee_, that depends where you are
<_lee_> states .. southeast
<pete__> k Determinist: it's downloading
<pete__> im so glad i dont use windows anymore
<Mabus06> peter_, google is your friend
<RQ> Knowerrors, breezy?
<Determinist> pete__, once that's done you should have system->preferences->art manager
<kong0> Need help! i installed java runtime edition and then i tried to install azureus but azureus say 2 files are missing; libseda-java and libswt-gtk-3.1.  i couldn't find theese in synaptics either...
<cvt_> kong0, try searching for "sun" in synaptic, i think
<Knowerrors> RQ: yeah
<Determinist> pete__, yes, me too :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Knowerrors, xubuntu isnt ready for prime time anyway
<cvt_> kong0, oh nm
<RQ> Knowerrors, hmm weird
<RQ> i have XFCE running with no problems
<RQ> well.. i HAD
<The_Isle_of_Mark> RQ xfce or xubuntu?
<johndarkhorse> x999: nalioth is at work at the taxi company
<RQ> now i'm in dapper
<pete__> yes Determinish: i have it now.
<squidbullets> is nalioth about?
<Knowerrors> RQ: how did you install it?
<pete__> what do i do?
<peter_> today google is my enemi
<RQ> The_Isle_of_Mark, xfce on ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> squidbullets: did you copy transmission?
<mister_roboto> peter_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5578
<RQ> Knowerrors, apt-cache search xfce, apt-get install what-i-want
<The_Isle_of_Mark> RQ yeah installed after installation of ubuntu, right?
<reywob> The_Isle_of_Mark: not installed
<DarkOra> for some reason i get an error sayin it cant access the auth file
<johndarkhorse> squidbullets: you're attempts at frequency hopping may have garbled transmission
<_jason> pete__, why? try http://clusty.com/
<The_Isle_of_Mark> reywob, then it is a default package of the upgrade. remove it when it is done
<dylan_> hello ... im having a problem with an Ubuntu and Windows XP machine.  whenever i have both machines online at the same time, the WinXP machine says that there is an IP address conflict on the network
<RQ> The_Isle_of_Mark, yup
<dylan_> what do i do
<pete__> cool the artmanager is downloading things for me
<reywob> ok cheers
<reywob> doesn't make sense but oh well..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dylan dhcp or static ip address?
<Knowerrors> RQ: I installed xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<defiance> Humdidum.
<peter_> thanks! u think it will work?
<B7su4> how di install bin files?
<RQ> Knowerrors, yup I saw that
<Taxman> eeh, Tony
<mister_roboto> peter_: i'm using that on my system to share some home dirs on the linux box
<jojko> Hello, i need to set up this TV-card AIMS Tv Live Bt 787A, Tuner Pfilips NTSC2 Could you help me with it?
<mister_roboto> peter_: i'm no samba guru but that works
<Knowerrors> RQ: I searched for xfce and looks like I have em all installed
<peter_> NICE
<dylan_> how do i change my ip address?
<RQ> Knowerrors, you should have  :)
<RQ> Knowerrors, you may try #xfce
<Stormx2> dylan_: Your internal IP or external?
<czr> dylan_, Systen/Administration/Networking
<dylan_> Stormx2, both
<B7su4> how di install bin files?
<RQ> Knowerrors, however, XFCE might just be waiting for something
<Mabus06> How come when I set a key combo to swich through workplaces, it drags gedit along with it?
<B7su4> how do i install bin files?
<RQ> like for the network to come up
<RQ> or so
<dnB> hi, looking in synaptic it says that 2.4.4 is the newest version of xchat, but other ubuntu users i've versioned seem to be using 2.6, anyone wanna fill me in? (i thought of compiling from source, however i dont know how to edit ./configure in order to get it to install to /usr/bin/ instead of /usr/local/bin)
<Stormx2> B7su4: Copy them to ~/bin
<czr> B7su4, you normally run them, but it depends on software
<RQ> dnB, they're probably using dapper
<RQ> or other distros
<amias> jojko: you will need the bttv and tuner modules for your kernel , once they are loaded you should be able to use tvtime to watch tv through it
<dnB> RQ, nope, using breezy
<czr> dnB, 2.4.4 is the newest in supported 2.4.4
<dnB> dnB, must have compiled ?
<czr> there might be a newer one in universe (haven't checked)
<dnB> czr, RQ thanks
<czr> in supported 5.10 should have been (breezy)
<B7su4> Stormx2, then what?
<_jason> dnB, 2.6 is in backports
<The_Isle_of_Mark> B7su4, first you drop the sustained note, then you drop the 4th note, then get rid of the 7th and then you are at b major...I thought everyone knew how to do that :)
<Stormx2> B7su4: then make sure its executable
<dnB> _jason, thanks
<amias> is dapper not installable yet ? are people using it
<Stormx2> B7su4: Then simply type its name into a NEW terminal window and hit enter
<dnB> where is sources.list?
<Stormx2> amias: It is installable
<RQ> amias, it works... sort of ... :)
<czr> dnB, /etc/apt
<dnB> czr, thanks
<DarkOra> anyone know why gdm cant access the auth file?
<RQ> DarkOra, what file?
<_jason> DarkOra, check the permissions
<DarkOra> im root ive checked
<amias> Stormx2: my dist-upgrade to dapper is stalling on python
<The_Isle_of_Mark> B7su4, you can run it from a local folder by typing ./ in front of the file name. make sure it is executable though
<DarkOra> its on login gives me an error sayin cannot access authentcation file
<squidbullets> johndarkhorse=8D so I am not alone in the unobserving of things.
<dnB> _jason, how do i add backports?
<Stormx2> amias; Python is pretty big.
<_jason> dnB, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dnB> _jason, thanks
<johndarkhorse> DarkOra: is it an ".ICEauthority" file that is the problem?
<grogoreo> hi
<DarkOra> i recently installed kubuntu-desktop and thats where everything went downhill
<pete__> in art manager, it will not allow me to install any login screens?
<dylan_> czr, i still dont find where i can change it
<topyli> amias: please don't upgrade to dapper unless you are willing to help fix it. it is broken by definition
<acetech> how do i accept a pubkey for apt-get update?
<czr> dylan_, networking settings?
<grogoreo> how do I format a drive? I want to format a partition that I once had Windows on. On the drive I have the windows partiton (hda1), Home partiton (hda2) and linux partiton (hda3). Can I format a partiton when one is allready mounted (like the home and linux ones)
<coag> hwo again do i get lspci to show the PCI Address?
<czr> dylan_, did you find the program to change it with?
<czr> coag, lspci does that by default. be more specific
<peter_> IT WORKS!!!!! THANKSSSS
<coag> ok where is it located in it then?
<mamoru> grogoreo, mkfs
<coag> in the output
<topyli> grogoreo: you can format any partition that is not mounted
<coag> because i cant find anything that woudl match what i need
<czr> coag, run lspci, each line starts with 0000:01:01.1
<czr> or similar
<squidbullets> johndarkhorse=8D what is up with this streaming audio?
<Walla> coag what do you need?
<acetech> i tried gpg --import gpg-pubkey and it does not work
<grogoreo> mamoru, will it format the windows partition?
<dylan_> czr, yes
<coag> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coag> is asking for something like PCI:0:12:0
<czr> coag, does lspci show 0000:00:12:0.0 for you?
<mamoru> grogoreo, i think yes, why not? you should unmount it before formatting
<acetech> how do i accept a pubkey for apt-get update?
<jojko> aims kernel loads moduls but it doesn`t find out which card it is
<johndarkhorse> acetech: what kind of pubkey?
<atchim> help!!!!
<czr> dylan_, which interfaces do you see when you start the Networking-tool?
<squidbullets> squidbulletshighlight own name to verify lack of a space does not defeat highlighting feature to addressed name
<DarkOra> how could i uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<The_Isle_of_Mark> coag what kind of video card do you have?
<atchim> need help..
<johndarkhorse> acetech: if it's one you have downloaded, "sudo apt-key add /path/to/key"
<czr> atchim, just ask
<acetech> johndarkorse, on for the apt-get update on servea and cipherfunk
<squidbullets> squidbullets so that did not work
<jojko> kernel loads moduls but it doesn`t find out which card it is
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DarkOra, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<atchim> need to configure my keyboard to do some laex..
<dylan_> czr, eth0....my xp machine is having an issue b/c both pcs have the same ip addy
<atchim> err..
<atchim> latex...
<pete__> hi, i need help using a login screen?
<czr> dylan_, are you using DHCP?
<czr> atchim, ask a specific question
<atchim> on a laptop asus l3c60..
<DarkOra> ok thx Isle
<atchim> okay..
<Taxman> pete__, what help do you need?
<coag> !nvidia
<atchim> there it goes..
<coag> i forget which kernel module to deselect for nvidia
<atchim> i am using a laptop l3c with ubuntu breeze now..
<coag> was it dri?
<atchim> a asus..
<Determinist> pete__, what's the problem? cant install it?
<atchim> and i am portuguese..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> coag no
<atchim> now.. i need to configure my keyboard..
<_jason> atchim, please don't use enter for punctuation, it makes it incredibly hard to follow your question
<atchim> cause it is all mismatched..
<pete__> Determinist
<kong0> Need help! i installed java runtime edition and then i tried to install azureus but azureus say 2 files are missing; libseda-java and libswt-gtk-3.1.  i couldn't find theese in synaptics either and and also tried in terminal but it had been removed....
<pete__> it only has the option to download.
<atchim> okay..
<pete__> not to install
<Determinist> pete__, on the site?
<czr> atchim, use longer sentences (as per _jason:s suggestion) and avoid 'ok'-lines
<Determinist> pete__, show me the URL
<pete__> it;s in
<pete__> art manager
<pete__> it coems with .svg ?
<Determinist> pete__, ohh
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kong0 how did you install java and azreus?
<pete__> and some .png's and an xml
<kong0> by deb packages
<czr> dylan_, you using DHCP?
<pete__> it's called sacura.
<Determinist> pete__, gimme a sec
<atchim> i use a laptop l3c60.. with ubuntu breeze.. i used hoary before np.. now just can't configure my keyboard right since i use pt... no layout i tryied before fits.. any suggest?
<kong0> The_Isle_of_Mark, by .deb packages
<dnB> can someone help me out? im trying to add synaptic to the menu in fluxbox, however i dont know how to set up the passwd prompt for sudo?
<dylan_> czr, yes
<RQ> atchim, what brand is it?
<jojko> How can I delete apt cache
<czr> dylan_, you have a separate windows machine or dual install with ubuntu?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kong0 did you do it by downloading the packages manually or or with apt-get?
<atchim> asus l3c60
<RQ> dnB, gksudo synaptic
<bor> jojko: apt-get clean
<dylan_> czr, separate...the win machine is complaining that both machines have the same IP
<dnB> RQ, thanks much <3
<RQ> dnB, you can apt-get install menus
<kong0> The_Isle_of_Mark, manually from url's
<RQ> or menu (i don't remember)
<czr> dylan_, then your DHCP server is giving wrong addresses
<GMachine_24> I am attempting to install inkscape but when I use synaptec to update packages I get the following error: inkscape:
<GMachine_24>  Depends: libgc1  but it is not installable
<GMachine_24>  Depends: libglibmm-2.4-1 (>=2.6.1) but it is not installable
<GMachine_24>  Depends: libgtkmm-2.4-1  but it is not installable
<GMachine_24>  Depends: libsigc++-2.0-0 (>=2.0.2) but it is not installable
<RQ> it'll give you all the programs in the menu
<dnB> RQ, thanks :)
<czr> dylan_, do you have your own server or does the ISP provide the IP address?
<RQ> yw
<GMachine_24> sorry. those weren't supposed to be line endings
<johndarkhorse> GMachine_24: please don't paste in here
<GMachine_24> ok
<acetech> johndarkhorse: i got the seveas one working from instuctions on their website just now... but cant get the cipherfunk working... i dl'd release.gpg and ran the apt-key command and it said no valid OpenPGP
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kong0 try enabling the universe and multiverse repos and doing it from apt-get. That'll fix it, I use it all the time
<GMachine_24> pastebin?
<Determinist> pete__, you download it, then use system-administration-login screen setup to install it
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! I installed mplayer, but it works only in terminal, but not in GUI. Must I install a GUI interface? How?
<czr> dylan_, some ISPs only provide one IP over DHCP per client
<dylan_> czr, ISP
<pete__> determinist where is that?
<czr> dylan_, and that means that once you start Linux, it will take the address
<johndarkhorse> GMachine_24: read the /topic and use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Determinist> pete__, system->administration->login screen setup? :)
<czr> dylan_, some ISPs also require you to pay them some extra so that they will provide more IP addresses
<dnB> can anyone help me out? i got a GPG error when trying to add cipherfunk and seveas to repos?
<kong0> The_Isle_of_Mark,  cant find them in apt-get and i have universe multiverse enabled already
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dylan_, do a sudo ifconfig eth0 and tell us the IP address
<pete__> ty
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kong0 do a search from synaptic
<Determinist> pete__, np mate
<coag> gah
<coag> my X set up didnt work
<kong0> i couldnt find the missing pieces and azureus had been obsoleted
<kong0> The_Isle_of_Mark,  I couldnt find the missing pieces and azureus had been obsoleted
<GMachine_24> Ok I pasted my ? in pastebin if anyone can check it out thanks.
<dylan_> The_Isle_of_Mark,
<dylan_> 71.143.213.150
<dnB> hrm, RQ, it says menu is installed, however i had to make the fluxbox menu from scratch, any thoughts?
<pete__> my login screen setup crashed :-0
<Determinist> pete__, try again mate
<Taxman> chrisx1,  so I have 4-5 solid connections but I'm getting zero serach hits for "linux" for ex. what should I be checking?
<RQ> dnB, sudo update-menus
<B7su4> is there a peer gaurdian for linux/
<RQ> and then update-menus without sudo
<jojko> bor Apt Get clean doesn`t work, it writes some error
<dnB> RQ, thanks again
<crouton_> anybody using the fglrx to acheive Svideo-out on an ATI card?
<pete__> keeps crashing when i hit add new theme :-9
<primo|ubuntu> Hello all, I have a question. I found a linux guide which instructed me to add "USER ALL=(ALL) ALL" to my sudoers list, to allow USER to be able to sudo commands. This works, but I now find that 'sudo su' switches to root without prompting for a password. What should I do to change this?
<chrisx1> Taxman, what u mean what u searchin for?
<czr> dylan_, that looks like a real public IP
<kong0> The_Isle_of_Mark,  I couldnt find the missing pieces and azureus had been obsoleted
<Deter[Physics] > chrisx1, how you holding there mate?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dylan_, that is your public IP address. When your machine comes online, it asks your ISP for an address. If 2 machines ask for and receive the same IP address, you get that conflict problem. You should either 1. turn off the other machine when using the other. or @. buy a router
<czr> dylan_, SBC Internet Services?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kong0 one second
<chrisx1> Deter[Physics] , m fine tah
<chrisx1> *im
<SGershon> Hi.
<dylan_> czr, yessir
<Taxman> chrisx1, yeah, I searched for linux and I get nothing
<SGershon> What's the matter with the unregged channel?
<czr> dylan_, if so, then you have one public address and probably your ISP doesn't want to you have more
<dylan_> The_Isle_of_Mark, i had a d-link router but now im using a switch....should i go back to the router?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dylan_, yes, for sure
<chrisx1> Taxman, what are you looking for?
<czr> dylan_, the solution is a NAT-router
<Deter[Physics] > SGershon, it's to prevent bot attacks...
<czr> dylan_, probably the d-link router will do this for you
<dnB> RQ, still no change, strange
<Taxman> I'm testing at the moment to see if I can get some results
<Deter[Physics] > SGershon, register your nick and it wont forward you there
<RQ> dnB, hmm
<SGershon> Will it be like this for ever?
<Deter[Physics] > SGershon, yes, this network encourages registered nicknames
<chrisx1> ooo Taxman u mean gtk-gnutella... Did U Install 1 from source forge?
<init8> hello people, I got a problem with 5.10 and my USB headset... it works via snd-usb-audio but it always runs at full volume as if it would override the mixers
<SGershon> My nick is registered. But X-Chat register its after he open #ubuntu.
<acetech> can someone point me to a good guide on preparing for a recovery if ubuntu was going to crash... something that will show how to fix grub, or a broken kernel bootup, etc... basically a resource I could have in the event ubuntu will not work
<pete__> hey Deter, everytime i hit install new theme it crashes.
<czr> dylan_, other possibility is running linux always on and use that for a router. you'll need two network interfaces for the linux and to learn how to setup NAT with it
<dylan_> czr, thanks...will do!
<SGershon> Deter[Physics] , My nick is registered. But X-Chat register its _after_ he open #ubuntu.
<Stormx2> pete__: Crash-es... been so long since I heard that word.
<Taxman> chrisx1, yeah, latest .96b version, sorry
<B7su4> is there a peer gaurdian for linux/
<pete__> heh Storm
<Deter[Physics] > SGershon, then download one of those scripts that enter #ubuntu after nickserv has identified you
<djk_> B7su4: yes, PG 1.5 afaik
<pete__> it crashes
<pete__> :-)
<chrisx1> Taxman, lemme check my version
<SGershon> Deter[Physics] , Will it be like this for ever?
<primo|ubuntu> Does anyone here know a lot of about the sudoers list?
<czr> any1 here using amarok with 5.10?
<gpd> I am having difficulty with realplayer 10.0.6.776 on breezy - it is cripplingly slow when playing - nothing in the wiki...?
<Deter[Physics] > SGershon, yes
<SGershon> ;P
<czr> primo|ubuntu, what about it?
<init8> hello people, I got a problem with 5.10 and my USB headset... it works via snd-usb-audio but it always runs at full volume as if it would override the mixers
<SGershon> Whatever.
<czr> primo|ubuntu, there is a man-page for that file
<B7su4> djk_,  how do i get it?
<atchim> i use a laptop asus l3c60.. with ubuntu breeze.. i used hoary before np.. now just can't configure my keyboard right since i use portuguese language with accentuation... no layout i tryied before fits.. any suggest?
<Deter[Physics] > pete__, sorry there mate, no idea why it keeps crashing. perhaps do a restart or something ?
<djk_> B7su4: go to the PG site and download it?
<primo|ubuntu> here's my problem: I found a linux guide which instructed me to add "USER ALL=(ALL) ALL" to my sudoers list, to allow USER to be able to sudo commands. This works, but I now find that 'sudo su' switches to root without prompting for a password. What should I do to change this?
<czr> init8, probably it doesn't have its own mixer
<arcanistherogue> hey, im getting an error when I try to run a game called stepmania.  It says that there is an error while loading the shared library liblua.so, and I went into synaptic and installed all packages partaining to lua, but still no go.
<chrisx1> Taxman, lolz mine wont load atm being stupid lemme try summit else hold on a sec
<czr> init8, and if software is using it directly (without a sound server in between), the volume will be dependant of the application outputting sound
<init8> czr, it has got an own USB AUDIO OSS and an USB AUDIO ALSA mixer
<gleesond> !java
<SGershon> Quick Question: Is there some 'alarm application' that will play a sound (or movie) at a given time?Or is better to use Crontab?\
<czr> init8, which one are you using?
<gpd> anyone got realplayer working well under breezy?
<init8> czr, XMMS volume control also seems to be overriden
<pete__> i guess ill restart
<gleesond> is there a good tutorial for installing java?
<chrisx1> Hey all my programs take a while to load, any suggestions
<amias> SGershon: at play sillynoise.wav
<czr> init8, meaning that xmms volume control has no effect?
<chrisx1> Taxman, i just .96b beta
<init8> czr, Speedlink Medusa 5.1 / worked in stereo mode on suse 9.2 / yes, has no effect
<czr> init8, xmms does not use the mixer in gnome
<green-lantern> hello all
<czr> init8, have you tried alsamixer on the command line?
<B7su4> djk_,  i tried google but i cant find the right site
<SGershon> amias, nice!
<czr> init8, if you have multiple cards, alsamixer will use the first one (card 0)
<dnB> ubotu, fluxbox?
<czr> init8, start with alsamixer -c 1 to control the second
<czr> init8, assuming you're using the alsa drivers
<KumaSan> anyone playing with Dapper yet? if so, does the beagle search frontend (best) work for you?
<dnB> omg, wheres ubotu :P
<init8> czr, no more sound after starting alsamixer via commandline
<Taxman> chrisx1, problem is firewalling
<DC> any powerbook g4 users with screen resoltuion problems? would like to find live cd that's been updated with the fix.
<czr> init8, interesting
<Taxman> is ubuntu firewalled by default?
<chrisx1> im behind nat
<czr> init8, but you didn't say whether you use the oss or alsa drivers
<chrisx1> taxman im behind nat
<czr> init8, you shouldn't be using both
<init8> czr, default
<czr> init8, I wouldn't what the default is :-)
<Deter[Physics] > Taxman, no, it isnt, you could download firestarter tho
<init8> czr, I got an OSS and an ALSA USB mixer
<init8> czr, dunno where they come from though
<Taxman> I'm just trying to get some gnutella hits, Deter[Physics] 
<czr> init8, where do you see 'oss' and 'alsa usb mixer'?
<kong0> The_Isle_of_Mark,  how is it going?
<SGershon> amias, how to format the time? "Only UTC Supported".
<init8> czr, in the volume control window
<czr> init8, started from where?
<SGershon> isn't there any crontab GUI?
<init8> czr, from my gnome panel
<czr> init8, ok
<czr> init8, the oss is emulated via alsa
<amias> SGershon: format it as UTC
<Deter[Physics] > Taxman, why, tho?
<SGershon> amias, can you explain?
<czr> init8, err, not via alsa. but it is emulated. also it seems that the oss interface is the one that xmms sets
<init8> czr, even after quitting 'alsamixer' I got no more sound, trying to unmute the channels...
<czr> init8, alsamixer will restore volume to default when you start it. so after setting the volumes, remember to save them
<myke> where can i find the 3 dif. commands to install kde
<myke> -kde-core , kde, kubuntu-desktop?
<SGershon> amias, isn't there any GUI for cron or at?
<czr> init8, also sometimes the 'master' volume control doesn't work
<myke> but which onje does what
<ltibor65> How can I install graphic interface for Mplayer?
<KumaSan> myke,  subuntu-desktop should do it.
<chrisx1> myke, sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop
<amias> SGershon: read the at manpage , 'man at'
<czr> init8, but the PCM does, try controlling that
<maunix> simple question: synaptic doesn't find my cdrom as a repository.  the cdrom is mounted were it always was. i didnt edited the repository list. any hint or link to read about the problem?
<KumaSan> myke, er kubuntu
<czr> init8, the gnome panel mixer by default only displays the master
<Taxman> Deter[Physics] , to be honest, to sample some language lessons
<init8> czr, my usbsoundcard (integrated) shows that its actually working
<myke> KumaSan will that just install kde and not the apps
<myke> ?
<czr> init8, but you really should try using only the ALSA-side
<init8> czr, how to change that?
<djk_> B7su4: phoenixlabs.org IIRC
<Deter[Physics] > Taxman, alright, well, there's no reason why you couldnt do that, no firewall exists by default
<czr> init8, integrated usbsoundcard?
<green-lantern> I have been looking for a solution for quite awhile now, getting Ubuntu to see 2 xp boxes
<KumaSan> myke, apt-cache show packagename will tell all it's primary dependencies
<green-lantern> samba us running
<czr> init8, well, in the gnome volume control application, File/Devices, use the ALSA one
<Taxman> Deter[Physics] , it seems my network here it
<init8> czr, yes, integrated 5.1 soundcard in the usb cable :D
<czr> init8, that is sick :-)
<czr> init8, but integrated where? on the motherboard?
<czr> init8, or you mean you plug in the card into usb?
<init8> czr, the soundcard sits on the same cable as the headset
<czr> init8, then it is not 'integrated'. integrated normally means something that is present on the motherboard
<czr> init8, ahh
<dnB> RQ, apparently doing the menu update reconfiged a file '/etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu' which i needed to manually cp to ~/.fluxbox/menu , thanks for the help, everythings there now :)
<Jormundgand> Question: How do I get Flash to use ALSA for sound in Firefox 1.5?
<SGershon> amias, I tried, but I can't get the grasp!
<RQ> dnB, you can simply delete ~/.fluxbox/menu
<RQ> the system-wide menu will be used then
<chrisx1> i got a q is my memory meant to be 100% use?
<czr> init8, you can also check that maybe some volume controls are missing from the gnome volume control (Edit/Preferences)
<init8> czr, unmuting all channels, still no sound
<dnB> RQ, ah, i see :)
<czr> init8, you also need to set levels up
<init8> czr, I am not THAT dumb ;D
<czr> init8, normally Master + PCM :-)
<gpd> is realplayer 10.x known to be slow / broken in breezy?
<czr> init8, didn't say you were :-)
<Deter[Physics] > chrisx1, umm, no
<SGershon> So... Isn't there any crontab/at GUI?
<czr> christel, which tool are you using to deduce 100% usage?
<amias> SGershon: at 21:46
<Deter[Physics] > SGershon, not that i know of, google is your friend tho
<amias> SGershon: then it will ask you for commands to run at that time
<czr> SGershon, crontab is simple enough not to require GUI
<chrisx1> Deter[Physics] , its always in 90's or maybe 100%
<chrisx1> slows me down a lil
<atchim> can someone aid me?
<SGershon> czr, amias, Maybe after yo uget used to it.
<init8> czr, anymore ideas?
<amias> SGershon: then press Ctrl+D to stop entering commands
<czr> SGershon, compared to many other stuff that doesn't have a GUI, crontab is the smallest problem. man crontab
<Mabus06> Excuse me, does anyone know why the people of #ubuntu-fr are allowed to be so blatantly not adhering to the CoC?
<czr> init8, weird
<Mabus06> They say that if you're from Quebec you're not allowed to be there.
<Mabus06> Which is extremly prejudiced.
<pete__> Deter
<cowbud> Mabus06: yah it is irc though and anyone can do what they want..
<pete__> thanks the reboot fixed the theme install problem.
<amias> Mabus06: well they are french
<init8> czr, if i reboot im sure i got 100% again
<cowbud> Mabus06: if they want to be ass holes then let them..
<Mabus06> amias, read the CoC
<cowbud> amias: hah Amen
<init8> czr, is there any way to force it through a mixer? ;D
<czr> init8, yes, give me a sec
<Mabus06> cowbud, no... they are an ubuntu channell and therefore the correct people need to know about this
<atchim> err.. Could someone aid me?
<chrisx1> closin xchat a min
<czr> init8, on command line there is a tool called alsactl
<SGershon> amias, thanks. Only now I understood that at was not a one-line command.
<czr> init8, it has a manual page, and that would allow you to do whatever
<SGershon> Done!
<_jason> atchim, you need to aska  question
<SGershon> Thanks!
<cowbud> Mabus06: if you think so, I think you are just wasting your time
<Jormundgand> Mabus06: The channel will be shut down on the 22nd since it'll be in defiance of French law, so =P
<amias> Mabus06: login with another nick and tell them you live in tolouse
<tlhiv> anyone using Gnome+Xcompmgr
<czr> init8, but I'd first try enabling all the mixer choices in gnome volume control and testing on the (Alsa Mixer) side (in gnome volume control)
<tlhiv> trying to make gnome-panel transparent but not the icons on the panel
<Mabus06> amias, I'm not from Quebec. But I'm still disgusted.
<czr> tlhiv, that is not possible
<init8> czr, testing...
<maunix> simple question: synaptic doesn't find my cdrom as a repository.  the cdrom is mounted were it always was. i didnt edited the repository list. any hint or link to read about the problem?
<_jason> Mabus06, you're right, I don't know who you would talk to though.  Wait for one of the ops to be on here
<czr> tlhiv, xcompmgr sets the transparency of any window and the panel is one window
<tlhiv> czr: is it expected to be anytime soon (gnome panel devel)?
<tlhiv> right
<czr> tlhiv, you could ask the panel folk. I think it's quite difficult to override, not sure even if possible at all
<atchim> i use a laptop asus l3c60.. with ubuntu breeze.. i used hoary before np.. now just can't configure my keyboard right since i use portuguese language with accentuation... no layout i tryied before fits.. any suggest?
<czr> tlhiv, it would require using a separate XWindow for each icon in order to work with xcompmgr
<init8> czr, got it
<tlhiv> right
<czr> init8, what was it?
<amias> SGershon: the command line just specifies the time to run your commands at , on execution it prompts you for which commands you want to run , press ctrl+d to end
<B7su4> can i use rpms in linux?
<init8> czr, thanks, but who thought it would be the USB Audia (Alsa Mixer)
<init8> czr: on SPEAKER 2 ;D
<pete__> Deter i got it installed :-)
<Enfors> Having DNS problems: When applications (Firefox, IRC client, etc) run DNS queries, there's a delay of about 20 seconds before they go through. But when I use "nslookup" from the shell, it's instantaneous. Why?
<czr> init8, well, alsa mixer mappings are weird sometimes :-)
<czr> init8, the drivers assume the mappings and for your hardware they guessed wrong
<init8> czr, thanks a lot, interstingly it worked right from start on suse92
<pete__> can anyone help me, my microphone does not seem to work?
<czr> init8, it's an issue in most alsa sound drivers
<amias> B7su4: they are normally a redhat thing but you can use alien to make a .deb version , this might not work for everything
<Mabus06> _jason, I did, and it's being looked into.
<czr> init8, different version of driver :-)
* xester GOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<init8> czr, thanks a lot
<Falstius> Enfors: did you double check that all of the servers are correct?
<czr> init8, it could be fixed with proper hw-database giving the channel mappings, but I don't think that ubuntu goes that far
<czr> init8, np, have fun :-)
<B7su4> .deb versions are for ubuntu?
<Enfors> Falstius: Yes, the servers are correct (as entered in System -> Admin -> Networking)
<pete__> can anyone help me with my microphone?
<czr> B7su4, for debian-based distributions
<Falstius> *shrug* I've seen similar things when the secondary or tertiary nameservers are wrong
<czr> B7su4, ubuntu is debian-based
<B7su4> czr, okay
<_jason> atchim, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-br?
<Enfors> Falstius: Hmm, I'll try removing the secondary one, maybe it's wrong
<atchim> not yet.. but thks for advice..
<Falstius> did you try pinging them?
<Enfors> Pinging works fine (on the first one, removed the second one now)
<init8> happy troubleshooting... thanks czr
<Enfors> Aha. Removing the secondary DNS server seems to have solved it. It must be wrong then. Thanks for the help!
<SGershon> amias, I entered hte command, asked for a "at -l" and it was there.
<SGershon> amias, But when the time came,m nothing happened!
<jon_> anyone know how I can install fluxbox as my WM?
<Chris_Tucker> i just switched to a 686 kernel. now when i try to run a particular source installer, i get this "Makefile:166: *** Cannot find a kernel config file.  Stop."  what do i need to do?
<czr> init8, heh, I'm just too lazy to do real work so I'm helping ppl here ;-)
!lilo:*! Whoops, forgive that brief glitch on our part.
<Falstius> Enfors: no problem
<pete__> czr, can you help me with my microphone
* Falstius goes back to reading his comic
<czr> pete__, what's wrong with it?
<pete__> it doesn't seem to work.
<erUSUL> Chris_Tucker, install linux-header for your kernel
<acetech> can someone point me to a good guide on preparing for a recovery if ubuntu was going to crash... something that will show how to fix grub, or a broken kernel bootup, etc... basically a resource I could have in the event ubuntu will not work
<pete__> my sound works percfectly, but no mic.
<czr> pete__, what software are you using?
<pete__> teamspeak, sound recorder
<pete__> several things.
<jon_> Anyone know how to install fluxbox and use it as the default WM?
<Chris_Tucker> erUSUL, i'll try, but i think its already installed
<czr> pete__, did you check gnome volume control too? (started via the audio -icon on gnome panel)
<pete__> yes
<erUSUL> Chris_Tucker, sorry i missread your question
<pete__> mic is turned up so is line in.
<Dido-> What's line should I write to mount /dev/hdb5 to /mnt/187 with write acces to my default user?
<czr> pete__, but are they selected for input?
<amias> SGershon: are you sure your commands have an effect , textual output will probably be thrown away or emailed and will not appear in the terminal
<MaFiaBoY> pete__ > did you ativate it in Volule Control ?
<Chris_Tucker> erUSUL, you may be correct regardless
<pete__> how do i do this?
<czr> pete__, the 'toggle audio capture on/off' button on 'capture' page in volume control
<acetech> nm, i think i found it at sysresccd.org
<czr> on each potential input channel
* czr is liking ubuntu more and more every second
<czr> I used to do all of this via command line
<Chris_Tucker> erUSUL, heh, i was right, you are correct, linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686 isnt installed
<pete__> they are
<Chris_Tucker> thanks erUSUL
<czr> but since you don't do it so often, one has to resort to man a bit too much
<pete__> set to capture.
<SGershon> amias, I tried to play a movie, on my test, to be sure to see it happening!
<czr> pete__, so no red crosses?
<pete__> no.
<czr> pete__, from the mixer application, go to Edit/Preferences
<czr> pete__, then enable everything that is listed there (probably a lot)
<pete__> i got it fixed.
<pete__> it was set to
<pete__> mic
<pete__> but it also has option front mic
<czr> pete__, oh? heh
<pete__> which is where mine is at :-)
<tritium> !enter
<czr> pete__, good
<pete__> god
<pete__> eveytime i think
<pete__> there is a problem to make me run back to windows.
<tritium> pete__, please don't use enter as punctuation
<pete__> i love linux more.
<pete__> sorry tritium, i am bad at using one sentance :-0
<czr> pete__, it will take some time, after couple of years you won't want to use windows
<pete__> i don't want to use windows now.
<SGershon> !crontab
<czr> and ubuntu is one of the nicest/friendliest distributions around (imho)
<Seveas> ubotu gone again?
<tritium> yes
<czr> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> cafuego, ICMP_ECHO_REQUEST
<pete__> in team speak, the test option still isn't hearing me.
<czr> pete__, haven't used the software, sry
<czr> pete__, if the sound recorder works, then it's an issue in team speak most probably
<pete__> nm, got it working just so many options it's rediculous.
<czr> pete__, linux is all about options ;-)
<pete__> i meant teamspeak, i am used to ventrilo but they donot have a linux version yet.
<Seveas> !test
<czr> is team speak a speech/net server for gaming?
* czr doesn't play on PCs
<kong0> how do i uninstall stuff_!
<czr> kong0, synaptic or sudo apt-get remove package_name
<kong0> ok thx
<Seveas> !repos
<Ubugtu> I guess repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource, Seveas
<Seveas> right, it works
<pete__> czr teamspeak is voice chat.
<Chris_Tucker> whats the best kernel for a p4? (please say my nick in reply, i am lagging so chat data floods in)
<green-lantern> How can I be sure samba is running?  I cannot see ANY win boxes on network
<djk_> Seveas: new bot?
<builder> Is there an easier way to install the spca5xx driver that I need for my quickcam than recompiling and installing a kernel? This makes me a little nervous.
<czr> pete__, not gaming related?
<czr> pete__, commercial/closed source?
<Seveas> djk_, only until ubotu returns
<pete__> czr yes, it's designed for gamers.
<builder> or, to put it another way, is there a way for me to select which version of gcc I want to use to compile a driver?
<pete__> closed source yes.
<corresponder> ole
<starscalling> argishness
<djk_> Seveas: ah okay.
<czr> pete__, that explains why know 0 about it :-)
<starscalling> i cant seem to find a hal layer
<pete__> :-)
<czr> pete__, the only closed source I use is vmware and intel C++ compiler
<i> hey can someone show me an x config with 2 monitors runnin on 2 video cards/ not one
<starscalling> nor can i get my alsa stuffzorz to run more than one sound application at a time
<czr> pete__, and xbox, but that's a different story :-)
<SGershon> amias, I tried with crontab, and it didnot happen again!
<pete__> heh i am totally loving linux.
<starscalling> like xmms and totem
<starscalling> i didnt see what i was looking for in the forums either.... anyone mind pointing me in the right direction?
<kong0> ehm...where/how do i uninstall stuff in synaptics?
<czr> builder, you should use the same version as you did for the kernel
<starscalling> kong0, go to what you installed and right click on it
<starscalling> you get a few options like uninstall or remove completely
<starscalling> completely means config files too ;)
<kong0> ok
<pete__> czr, got an x360 yet?
<acetech> what is recommended for an install script on ubuntu breezy?  i was checking out http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/ and it seems this is mostly for hoary.
<czr> pete__, nope. will get it next year after summer
<fishhead>  richard pryer died :(
<ipricku> why would anyone want a 360?
<czr> pete__, don't have a lot of time to play now anyway
<pete__> czr i wonder how long till i can get an ubuntu x360 :-)
<corresponder> 360?
<czr> ipricku, for the same reasons they got xbox?
<ipricku> really?
<czr> although I've heard that they overheat ;-)
<anthony> should I install mplayer-386 or mplayer-586 if my system is 685?
<ipricku> so it can set your house on fire, and scratch your data...
<anthony> should I install mplayer-386 or mplayer-586 if my system is 686=
<czr> ipricku, yes!
<ipricku> why would you give him any more money
<czr> ipricku, why not?
<czr> ipricku, I spend money on less-intelligent stuff as well
<czr> and sony is as evil as ms anyway
<blue-frog> anthony, m586
<ipricku> im not sayin by a ps3
<ipricku> you own a cpmouter obviously
<ipricku> computer
<czr> yes. for the past 16 years. and?
<corresponder> ui
<fishhead> actually
<Seveas> ipricku/czr #ubuntu-offtopic please
<anthony> blue-frog: thx
<ipricku> ok well then lets get back on topic
<ipricku> can someone show me a wiki on dual monitors on 2 different video cards?
<fishhead> pentium classic/mmx optimizations SLOW DOWN ALL CPU'S except actualy intel pentium classic or mmx
<jon_> I installed GCC, but I cannot find it. It isn't in the applications menu...Where could it be? Anyone know?
<fishhead> it will slow down a pentium II etc
<czr> ipricku, 4 total monitors?
<ClayG> What's the console command to display how much space is available and how much is used on a hard drive?
<Seveas> jon_, you run gcc from the terminal...
<ClayG> something like free but for harddrives?
<ipricku> czr: no
<jon_> how do I do that...
<builder> I have gcc 3.4 and 4.0 both installed, but 4.0 is the version linked as just gcc. I need to use 3.4. How can I switch them?
<erUSUL> jon_, gcc will no show up in menus is a command line app
<Seveas> ipricku, the gentoo docs have a nice howto on setting up xorg.conf for that
<ubuntu_> clay - df
<northie> are ./configure:s supposed to end on Hacking autoconf.h?
<erUSUL> ClayG, df -h
<ipricku> czr: im to lazy to go to the store and get the converter i have 2 video cards pci and agp
<ClayG> df
<northie> Becase that's where mine seem to end up.
<czr> ipricku, you have two devices, each with correct BusID "PCI:1:0:0" or similar
<ClayG> thank you
<jon_> oh, so if I want to compile something I just copy and paste the source into terminal and it'll compile?
<jax0m> http://www.nick15.com/comics/political/freedoms.jpg
<jobezone> anyone knows which kernel to use for those which have a non-64bits AMD Sempron? K7, right?
<czr> ipricku, so start with lspci listing to get the pci bus numbers and ids, then add the second Section "Device" with proper driver settings etc
<ipricku> czr: ok
<ipricku> czr ty
<czr> ipricku, then you combine them later in ServerLayout section. I think google should help you here, it's not ubuntu-related
<ubuntu_> I am running ubuntu livedvd for the first time. Is ubuntu the debian "replacement" or a completely distro all together?
<fishhead> jobe k7 or 686 optimizations
<czr> I'm doing dual-head with separate screens (not xinerama)
<ipricku> czr yeah i found something on google before... i didnt know if it was the same or not
<ClayG> and thanks for the -h
<ClayG> very clean
<Seveas> ubuntu_, ubuntu is a complete linux distro, based on debian
<erUSUL> ubuntu_, a completly debian-based different distro
<czr> ipricku, ask me later for help if you can't get it working
<ipricku> ok
<ipricku> tyl
<erUSUL> ClayG, np
<starscalling> acetech,
<ipricku> be back in a few
<starscalling> what do you mean by install script?
<sexualpotatoes> i finally go my 32 bit cd w00t
<starscalling> just usefull things to toss in?>
<ubuntu_> thx
<dnB> can someone help me out? when i attempt to sudo apt-get update i get 'W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<dnB> '
<sexualpotatoes> what is command to get ati drivers in terminal?
<slew> whats an easy way to display my ip to me?
<dnB> slew, ifconfig
<slew> thanks
<roy> hi, i have an iso that I want to emulate so the comp thinks its really on a cd, I know how to do it on windows but not on linux
<jobezone> fishhead, thanks. I'm using k7, and wondered if 686 was better...
<Jormundgand> roy: Use loopback device and mount it.
<mrtwister> hello. installed breezy. now need msttfcorefonts, it is now not in repository. but i have windows at pc. how i can register fonts and update font-cache?
<fishhead> yes
<Seveas> dnB, gpg --recv 33BAC1B3 --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net && gpg --export --armor 33BAC1B3 | sudo apt-key add -
<fishhead> it is
<fishhead> don't use 586
<fishhead> intel pentium classic and mmx were a very braindead cisc design
<Seveas> mrtwister, msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<czr> roy, sudo mount -oloop imagefilename.iso /mount/point (mount point needs to exist)
<fishhead> optimizations for it actually HURT other cpu's
<starscalling> eh there was a command to just add the key to the trusted keyring dnB though i apologize i dont remember exactly what it was....
<jobezone> roy: found an howto at http://thomer.com/howtos/mount_loopback.html
<dnB> Seveas, thanks, will i also need to do that with eash thats giving me an error?
<czr> roy, when you're done, remember to umount /mount/point
<starscalling> Seveas, is msttcorefonts fixed again?
<mrtwister> Seveas: thank you
<dnB> seveas, i also cant use yours :)
<B7su4> i have a debian package how do i install it?
<Seveas> dnB, only if the error is MISSING PUBKEY
<LeeJunFan> is there a dpkg option which will show me the size of the installed packages so I know which ones are taking the most space?
<Seveas> starscalling, was it ever broken?
<dnB> Seveas, GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<starscalling> yeah sure was Seveas
<Seveas> B7su4, dpkg -i
<czr> fishhead, optimizing for pentium doesn't hurt that much actually
<SGershon> every time I open TOTEM, X crashes and I'm thrown to login screen again. Why?
<starscalling> the links to the fonts had changed... testing from here now... calli
<czr> fishhead, except on fpu-side
<Chris_Tucker> whats the best kernel for a p4? (please say my nick in reply, i am lagging so chat data floods in)
<fishhead> czr not what I heard in some kernel mailing lists or something
<Seveas> dnB, yeah same trick. use the last 8 characters from the keyid
<fishhead> but ok
<dnB> seveas, thanks
<starscalling> wow
<starscalling> this is wierd
<Jormundgand> Can anyone confirm or deny that a fix for cdrecord has been added to Ubuntu's version to solve this bug on Debian's bugzilla? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=265747
<czr> fishhead, depends on many things. cache is different yes, but gcc doesn't optimize for caches
<primo|ubuntu> Does root even need to be in the sudoers file?
<Seveas> primo|ubuntu, no
<fishhead> someone should just write a quick tool to scan cat /proc/cpu for stepping etc and tell you what to use for cpu flags
<fishhead> I mean gcc flags
<starscalling> it grabbed cabextract.,.. and pops up a screen... devconf stuff... though that might be something i did as i did a dpkg-reconfigure -a recently as i recall
<roy> czr or jobezom, why are the things that each of u said different....which shud i do?
<czr> fishhead, optimizing is much harder than just throwing random options to gcc
<primo|ubuntu> i found that sudo su was logging me in as root without checking for a password
<fishhead> czr I know
<dnB> Seveas, im still getting the same issue, after i 'gpg --recv 1135D466 --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net && gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -'
<roy> jobezone *
<czr> roy, which processor do you have? and are you building your own kernel or using ubuntu-one?
<primo|ubuntu> so i added !/bin/su to my user
<fishhead> czr I am quite linux rusty but I remeber some of this
<fishhead> :P
<Seveas> dnB, even after apt-get update?
<roy> im using ubuntu
<dnB> Seveas, yes
<primo|ubuntu> and then found that sudo sudo su would log in as root without checking for a password
<roy> err kubuntu
<roy> but same thing
<Millenniumgroup> primo, yeah you stay as root, but it's dangerous too
<starscalling> !paste
<Ubugtu> Somebody said paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text, starscalling
<Seveas> primo|ubuntu, sudo remembers passwords for a certain amount of time...
<sklav> does anybody know if i have to use nvidia legacy for a nvidia gforce 2 mx?
<czr> fishhead, I wrote a script to generate 2000 permutations of gcc options for couple of benchmarkin softwares, then run it (takes ages), then test the executables on many different systems. it's funny what happens with different gcc-versions, differect -O-settings, different -march-settings. counter-intuitive most of the time
<raphink> primo|ubuntu: sudo -i does that too
<fishhead> cool
<primo|ubuntu> i removed root from the sudoers list, it fixed the problem
<czr> roy, which cpu?
<Chris_Tucker> whats the best kernel for a p4? (please say my nick in reply, i am lagging so chat data floods in)
<fishhead> czr http://flyback.databurn.net/new_room
<starscalling> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5580 see?? broken from here
<fishhead> czr as you can see I will need a lot of optimization info soon :)
<czr> Filbert, heh
<czr> uh, sorry
<czr> fishhead :-)
<Seveas> starscalling, ah....
<fishhead> gotta finish washing the motherboards and cases
<primo|ubuntu> bash: make: command not found
<primo|ubuntu> is this a problem?
<fishhead> and then doing a month of burn in testing first though
<fishhead> :P
<Deter[Physics] > Seveas, may i PM please? :)
<Seveas> primo|ubuntu, only if you want to run make
<Seveas> Deter[Physics] , sure
<raphink> primo|ubuntu: install build-essential
<czr> fishhead, it's nice to have a hobby ;-)
<starscalling> now Seveas if i follow the link in a browser it goes to http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe?download&failedmirror=cogent.dl.sourceforge.net
<starscalling> which is a server select screen
<starscalling> so is there a way for me to mod the package?
<roy> czr, I have a P4
<primo|ubuntu> i figure i might want to sometime... did i miss something during installation?
<starscalling> its been borked since breezy came out about
<starscalling> [for me] 
<Seveas> starscalling, right, if I don't forget to fix it, i'll send in a patch next week :)
<starscalling> awesome ^_^
<czr> roy, use the 686
<starscalling> ill remind you if its still no go next weekend then if thats ok?
<starscalling> ;)
<czr> roy, linux-image-2.6.12-10-686
<czr> roy, you have hyperthreading in P4?
<Chris_Tucker> whats the best kernel for a p4? (please say my nick in reply, i am lagging so chat data floods in)
<corresponder> was issn the scene?
<corresponder> oh worry
<corresponder> wrong channel
<czr> Chris_Tucker, read responses to roy please
<Chris_Tucker> czr, 686?
<SGershon> every time I open TOTEM, X crashes and I'm thrown to login screen again. Why?
<czr> Chris_Tucker, yes
<roy> czr, ya HT
<Chris_Tucker> thanks czr
<jon_> To anyone, do you know if I run through the Ubuntu installer disk I can go to the partitioning oping, partition then exit the cd?
<czr> roy, with HT, use 686-smp
<Jormundgand> Can anyone confirm or deny that a fix for cdrecord has been added to Ubuntu's version to solve this bug on Debian's bugzilla? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=265747
<starscalling> wow that sux SGershon and sup btw :)
<sklav> hey guys i have a an issue with my screen display
<czr> Chris_Tucker, same goes for you if you have hyper threading, use 686-smp
<roy> i already hve linux, I'm saying in linux how do I mount an image
<sklav> it does nto seem to be centered properly
<sklav> its off approx 4 milimiteres on the left
<mister_roboto> czr: do you want smp with a dual-core amd too?
<czr> roy, you have scrollback? I just answered that question a moment ago :-)
<sklav> oops on the right
<B7su4> Seveas, i tried but i do not understand
<sklav> how can i fix this?
<Chris_Tucker> czr, no HT on
<Chris_Tucker> * that system
<jon_> o.o
<czr> mister_roboto, yes, but k7-smp in that case
<B7su4> what all the comands mean
<mister_roboto> czr: right... thanks
<Seveas> B7su4, sudo dpkg -i filename_of_package.deb
<SGershon> and when I try to unninstall totem, it says ubuntu-desktopdepends on it!
<czr> Chris_Tucker, then just plain -686 version should be the 'best' :-)
<erUSUL> SGershon, maybe problems with the xv extension of X. wich graphic card?
<mrtwister> installed opera, need motif library, where it is?
<ogg> Hello, I got a NTFS disk with winXP installed on it. I am planning to create a partition for ubuntu (with the partitionmanager during the ubuntuinstall). Will I be able to remove Ubuntu and make this ex3-partition merged with the NTFS later? - Have the same layout as before?
<j2daosh> ok stupid question... what is the default pw for the root account for ubuntu?
<Goldfish> roy: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<SGershon> erUSUL, ATI
<Seveas> !tell j2daosh about root
<czr> j2daosh, sudo :-)
<roy> thats call czr?
<sklav> erUSUL, its an nvidia
<sklav> same issue on all 3 systems
<j2daosh> i need to change permissions for my other drives but i dont have the default root password
<sklav> 2 cards are nvidia 6200
<czr> roy, goldfish answered you too
<sklav> and 1 is nvidia mx2
<Chris_Tucker> yea czr, i dunno about k7 on this notebook though, its amd sempron, but a few hrs ago i jumped to 686 from 386 and its running nice, for my graphics chipset i need 686
<SGershon> erUSUL, ATI
<czr> j2daosh, the root account is locked. use sudo su - to gain root shell or sudo command options to execute command with root privs
<j2daosh> or atleast tell me where i can find it... i am completely new to linux so yeah... im f***ing clueless
<sklav> sudo su -
<czr> Chris_Tucker, you have a dual-core sempron on a notebook? :-)
<roy> czr someone else answered me by giving me a lin, and the link said somethi9ng other than what you aid so I asked which should I use
<j2daosh> from a normal terminal window?
<czr> roy, both are ok
<Jormundgand> j2daosh: use sudo. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo or whatever the link is.
<czr> roy, mine was more permissive
<roy> ok thanks
<jon_> could I run the installer disc back up, and use the partitioning option then exit the installer disc?
<j2daosh> oh thank you
<SGershon> Why ubuntu-desktop depends on totem?
<czr> SGershon, it's a pseudo-package that defines which packages should be installed to call it 'ubuntu desktop'
<snafuzius> tach
<czr> SGershon, i.e., it's not a normal binary software package at all
<corresponder> moin
<polf> Hello, I got a NTFS disk with winXP installed on it. I am planning to create a partition for ubuntu (with the partitionmanager during the ubuntuinstall). Will I be able to remove Ubuntu and make this ex3-partition merged with the NTFS later? - Have the same layout as before?
<SGershon> So i can unninstall totem?
<czr> SGershon, not without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop first (ppl, please correct me if this is not correct for ubuntu)
<alanleclech> hello
<Davey> SGershon, its used by Nautilus for movie thumbs, but if you don't care...
<alanleclech> bonjour
<corresponder> ole
<roy> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso ....... do I need a sudo before that.... also can it be /media/iso or does it have to be /mnt/iso?
<Jormundgand> roy: If you use sudo then root will own the mount. The mount point can be any folder.
<SGershon> So... How to fix X crasing when totem loads?
<czr> roy, root is needed, can be whatever you like /media/iso sounds better than /mnt/iso
<Dido-> What's line should I write to mount /dev/hdb5 to /mnt/187 with write acces to my default user?
<NetGrunt> hi
<Chris_Tucker> czr, not dual core sempron :P i didnt say -smp ..
<corresponder> hi
<NetGrunt> how can I make rythmbox play mp3 ?
<Millenniumgroup> I say the future is ours if you can count :D
<Goldfish> roy: filename.iso is your image file.../mnt/iso is the mount point you want. These are just examples.
<alanleclech> alexissoft
<Millenniumgroup> warriors come out and play yayayy ;)
<masteryuri> how can i install a printer canon laser shot lbp-1120 ? it's possible?
<czr> Chris_Tucker, if you need -686 for a graphics driver, then you need -686. all athlons support all of pentium II instructions, so it's not a problem
<erUSUL> !mp3
<Ubugtu> Somebody said mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, erUSUL
<j2daosh> ok... now im stuck again... i chmodded the hda1, hda5, and hdb1... but it still says i dont have permission to view
<j2daosh> do i need to add my user name to the owners group?
<NetGrunt> cool, thanks
<j2daosh> i thought that when i chmod 777 every user has access to it?
<winterborne> is there a tool to choose the fastest server for apt-get.. ?
<czr> j2daosh, you're doing something really wrong. what are you trying to achieve?
<Chris_Tucker> czr, but its not athlon, its sempron
<winterborne> i'm going at 8k/s right now :(
<j2daosh> lol i want to be able to get into my other harddrives on the computer
<czr> Chris_Tucker, sempron is the same core from compiler view point
<techrush> mp3s dont  work "out of the box" on ubuntu ?
<corresponder> maybe there are to much users connected?!
<czr> techrush, no hey don't
<Chris_Tucker> czr, cool
<techrush> :(
<erUSUL> NetGrunt, install gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<AndyR> winterborne, use bit torrent?
<techrush> thats really disapointing
<techrush> is it hard to setup ?
<Goldfish> winterborne: /usr/bin/netselect-apt
<guerby> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to install ubuntu 5.10 through PXE (network only) boot?
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu Bugzilla bugzilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 88, column 76
<erUSUL> !ubugtu
<winterborne> AndyR, eh?
<Ubugtu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel
<winterborne> Goldfish: thanks :)
<czr> techrush, quite easy to setup if you want to violate potential patenting clauses
<polf> mp3 does not work out of the box in ubuntu.
<alanleclech> coucou
<james_> hi all :) has anyone tried to install cedega under ubuntu?
<j2daosh> i got 3 harddrives on my desktop but i dont have permission to view any of them... is it because they are windows partitions?
<alanleclech> alexissoft ???
<Jormundgand> Can anyone confirm or deny that a fix for cdrecord has been added to Ubuntu's version to solve this bug on Debian's bugzilla? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=265747
<SGershon> No one saw this before?
<czr> j2daosh, probably, never used ubuntu on ntfs-machine, can't be certain
<AndyR> winterborne, bit torrents are probably best way to get iso's
<alanleclech> alexisssoft
<czr> j2daosh, what are you trying to achieve?
<masteryuri> how can i install a printer canon laser shot lbp-1120 ?
<Goldfish> winterborne: Package is netselect-apt, and it is in the universe.
<j2daosh> i wan't access to the harddrives lol
<j2daosh> want
<techrush> yeah im not worried about patenting clauses or whatever
<czr> Jormundgand, can't you install cdrecord and read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/changelog*?
<rem__> how did you mount them j2daosh ?
<_jason> Ubugtu, tell masteryuri about print
<czr> techrush, check the wiki, there are instructions there
<j2daosh> i didn't... ubuntu did
<techrush> ok
<j2daosh> lol
<techrush> still downloading the ISO
<j2daosh> and that is why huh
<masteryuri> thanks _jason
<j2daosh> because i haven't done the mnt hda1 thing huh
<Jormundgand> czr: That won't give bugzilla numbers and I can't be sure that it will actually be the bug referred to.
<RQ> gnomefreak, wb
<_jason> masteryuri, did you receive something?
<alanleclech> ALXISSOFT
<j2daosh> or whatever the mount command is
<masteryuri> yes _jason
<czr> Jormundgand, bugzilla numbers are normally in changelog.Debian:s
<czr> or at least should be
<rem__> what you have when you type "df" in console ?
<gnomefreak> ty RQ
<_jason> masteryuri, okay because it didn't notify me :)
<gnomefreak> screw dapper
<jbroome> quack
<RQ> gnomefreak, so how 'bout my screwing X? :P
<masteryuri> _jason, no problem ;)
* czr should do some real work meanwhile
<RQ> gnomefreak, do you get the same view? :))
<oblib> anyone had problems with suspend2?
<masteryuri> _jason, he get me two links
<masteryuri> gets*
<gnomefreak> RQ, no X was fine everything else was broken including x-chat sources so on and so forth
<JazzCrazed> hi all
<nekostar> yay audio solved :)
<_jason> masteryuri, yeah, the first one has ubuntu user comments about printers.  The linuxprinting one is more extensive.  Look for your printer there
<nekostar> hi JazzCrazed
<oblib> or anyone know how to fix nvidia problems with suspend2?
<gnomefreak> firefox broken too
<Dido-> damn... What's line should I write to mount /dev/hdb5 to /mnt/187 with write acces to my default user?
<RQ> gnomefreak,  :DD
<j2daosh> crap... what is the break command for ubuntu?
<JazzCrazed> has  nebody here installed ubuntu 5.10 on a computer that has a PATA drive as hda, and 2 drives in RAID 1 as hdb?
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu Bugzilla bugzilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 88, column 76
<j2daosh> ctrl + c aint working
<JazzCrazed> 2 SATA drives i shud say
<zgyeeS> is it possible to install xubuntu without an internet connection?
<nekostar> yay now that its fixed on to breaking my machine for the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!
<masteryuri> ok _jason, too kind ;)
<rem__> highlight and middle button
<j2daosh> i cant get out of man
<rem__> or right click copy and then paste ..
<j2daosh> whats the break command?
<rem__> type "q" to get out
<Goldfish> nekostar: Go for it!
<gnomefreak> zgyeeS, maybe from the cdrom repo
<nekostar> ^_^
<j2daosh> oh... :) thank you very much rem
<zgyeeS> gnomefreak i thing there is no installation cdroom for xubuntu yet.. if so, where can i download it?
<JazzCrazed> nebody using PATA drive as hda and 2x SATA drive in RAID 1?
<rem__> do you see yuor ntfs (windows) partition in "df"
<rem__> ?
<Alvi1> I'm having su and sudo problems, sudo <command> returns "sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown" and su returns "su: Module is unknown" -- anyone know what's wrong?
<gnomefreak> zgyeeS, i mean from the breezy cdrom
<j2daosh> ok i want to just run something by yall real quick... if i see 3 hard drives on my desktop but cant access them... does that mean they aren't mounted?
<gnomefreak> zgyeeS, if you installed ubuntu from cdrom there should be a cdrom repo in your sources list if you havent changed it
<rem__> theres a tool called gparted, its like partition magic a little if you want to partition in graphic mode ..
<Goldfish> j2daosh: Drives that are unmounted will only look like empty directories.
<czr> j2daosh, open terminal, run df -T to see all active mounts
<User06> hey
<nekostar> eh anime then breaking system!
<j2daosh> i can see them when i go to /dev/hda1 hda5 and hdb1
* Goldfish draws up a cold beer and slides it down the bar to User06.
<zgyeeS> thanks guys
<czr> j2daosh, those are the names? if you press right mouse button on the icons, do you see mount or unmount there?
<corresponder> me want beer too
<Swedish_Chef> how's dapper drake doing right now, in terms of stability and reliability (ie: minimal  broken packages)?
<rem__> ok but if they are not mounted you cannot access them ...
<Goldfish> j2daosh: /dev/hda1 et al aren't mount points, instead they are device files.
<j2daosh> it just says i dont have permission to view them... i chmod 777 but i still dont have permission
<johndarkhorse> y'all can drink all the beer you want in #ubuntu-offtopic if you please
<czr> j2daosh, but I'd really recommend you learn to use terminal and 'df -T'
<rem__> create a directory ...for ex : sudo mkdir /win
<j2daosh> when i right click it gives me the option to unmount
<Webbie> Please support this channel with a click on http://www.ircsupport.de.pn
<czr> j2daosh, then they're mounted
<gnomefreak> whos running dapper in here?
<corresponder> Webbie: ?
<j2daosh> ok... then how am i supposed to give myself access to my drives?
<Millenniumgroup> someone kick/Bann webbie
<Millenniumgroup> it's a shit site
<Webbie>  http://www.ircsupport.de.pn
<j2daosh> nevermind
<Stork> hi, i'm trying to run an ftp server on my machine. i installed atftpd from synaptic, and tried to use the command "atftpd --port 81 /home/alex/". it then says: "[directory]  must be a world readable/writable directories.
<ompaul> !ops
<czr> j2daosh, but probably only for root. check your /etc/fstab -file for entries and man mount and man fstab
<Stork>  By default /tftpboot is assumed.", so i chmod'ed it to 777, and i get the same problem. any ideas??
<Ubugtu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<j2daosh> gtg
<j2daosh> ty for the help
<j2daosh> buh bye
<Millenniumgroup> any ops around?
<Millenniumgroup> kB Webbie
<winterborne> Goldfish: i just ran netselect-apt, but it seems to only list debian mirrors.. do those differ in any useful way from the ubuntu mirrors?
<JazzCrazed> i'm havin trouble installing breezy to a raid 1 setup...can ne1 lend some insight?
<rem__> then: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /win
<action09> anybody knows how to have php working on apache ? i have module installed in httpd.conf but trying to acces a php file ask me to open it with gedit :( apache is not running php
<czr> Stork, your home directory is only readable/writable for you
<rem__> ok 2bad ..
<action09> please
<Goldfish> winterborne: Well....that is what I used on my debian machines. :}
<czr> rem__, they're already mounted
<Stork> czr, oh, okay. where else could i use?
<rem__> just makin sure ..
<Goldfish> winterborne: BRB
<czr> Stork, /var/ftp is the common place
<Alvi1> I'm having su and sudo problems, sudo <command> returns "sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown" and su returns "su: Module is unknown" -- anyone know what's wrong?
<starbrand> so can you install a newer version of firefox through backports?
<Stork> czr, good point, thanks very much
<bor> action09: man apache-modconf
<sexualpotatoes> how do i get to sources.list?
<czr> Stork, also after installing network services you should use the service scripts to start/stop them, not manually
<gnomefreak> Alvi1, what are you trying to do? the command and what you want done with it
<czr> sexualpotatoes, /etc/apt/sources.list
<action09> bor  ok thx
<oblib> Here's a tricky one for someone -- I installed nvidia drivers by compiling them, and when the computer boots up, it can't load the nvidia modules. If I ssh in and run startx, it works fine. Why?
<Millenniumgroup> I can pm Seveas right?
<sexualpotatoes> thanks you
<gnomefreak> starbrand, 1.0.7
<Millenniumgroup> im not registered
<Millenniumgroup> but he's a staff so it should go trough right?
<Alvi1> gnomefreak: with sudo, I'm trying "sudo emerge anjuta"
<bor> action09: apache-modconf apache enable mod_php4
<gnomefreak> sexcopter8000m, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bor> action09: should work.
<czr> oblib, running X over ssh doesn't start X server which needs nvidia
<ompaul> oblib, >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org <<may help
<N6REJ> ok, I don't know what I did but I've got X all messed up.  First it wouldn't load regular gnome and now it says gnome-failsafe is gone too!  HELP!!!
<Seveas> Millenniumgroup, yes you can, but it's always polite to ask first :)
<gnomefreak> Alvi1, install anjuta?
<Goldfish> winterborne: Heheh. Here's the description on ubuntu's package site----> Choose the fastest Debian mirror with netselect <--- Not what you were looking for. Heheh
<starbrand> that's not very new :(
<Jormundgand> czr: cdrecord changelog seems to be filled with holes. I can find reference to the offending get_dmaspeed() function in the changelog, but not in changelog.Debian.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install anjuta Alvi1
<Swedish_Chef> so nobody in here runs dapper?
<Millenniumgroup> Seveas, of course, but I didn't know if you were online or not :)
<Alvi1> gnomefreak: what do you mean? Anjuta is the least of my worries at the moment
<Alvi1> oh
* bor runs dapper
<ompaul> N6REJ, the command I gabe oblib it may help you
<Seveas> Millenniumgroup, '/whois Seveas' will tell you
<JazzCrazed> ne1 here running ubuntu installed on a SATA RAID 1 setup?
<Swedish_Chef> bor: how is it so far?
<gnomefreak> Alvi1, emerge is a gentoo command
<czr> Jormundgand, compare the dates on bugzilla report and the changelog entry then :-)
<Millenniumgroup> I already sent a pm to ya, check your window
<gnomefreak> apt-get is for debian
<bor> Swedish_Chef: well, all the things I need are still running ;-)
<Alvi1> I have emerge on my ubuntu box
<Millenniumgroup> K I'll remmeber that in the future :)
<czr> Jormundgand, might be that it is already fixed, but not reported in changelog.Debian if the fix was upstream (as it seems)
<Alvi1> sudo returns the same error for everything
<Swedish_Chef> bor: how buggy is it?
<Alvi1> alvin@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get install anjuta
<Alvi1> sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown
<Jormundgand> czr: Already did. changelog.Debian skips Friday, July 4, 2004, which is listed in changelog with the one reference to get_dmaspeed().
<N6REJ> thanks ompaul I was trying xorg-common :(
<gnomefreak> bor,  can you please paste your sources list in pastebin for dapper?
<Jormundgand> I need an excuse to burn a CD.
<djib> I heard that the originator of Ubuntu is now using KDE
<bor> the only thing which broke was the fglrx-driver by upgrading to xorg7
<Goldfish> Does having emerge on ubuntu constitute a "genuu" distribution?
<czr> Jormundgand, debian might do changes at a different pace to upstream, they're normally not in sync
<ompaul> Swedish_Chef, it is a development platform - it is not stable it will break that is all there is to say on that
<Goldfish> gentuu
<ardchoille> is it a bad idea to put sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in a cronjob?
<djib> does it mean that Ubuntu is going to become KDE by default ?
<Stork> czr, i tried the same thing after making /var/ftp/ and i got the same error
<Jormundgand> djib: Kubuntu.
<action09> bor ok thx for the doc but doing a "apache-modconf apache enable mod_php4" don't change anything (or with apache-ssl  i'm using)
<Swedish_Chef> ompaul: yes, i'm familiar with that, but i want to know if it's comparable to debian sid
<Swedish_Chef> which i ran for years before ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Goldfish, i dont think ubuntu has emerge at all
<bor> gnomefreak: why?  these are the same as they are on breezy.  you just need to substitute breezy with dapper.
<czr> Jormundgand, and changelog.Debian is supposed to list what changes debian has done to upstream, so if upstream fixes something, there might not be an entry for that fix in changelog.Debian
<Swedish_Chef> sid was quite stable, even though it's far more bleeding-edge than ubuntu
<ompaul> Swedish_Chef, no it is more like emm experimental and sid on different days
<Alvi1> portage/emerge can run on all systems
<Goldfish> Somebody just wrote they had that on their machine. I was trying to think of a name for that.
<czr> Stork, did you read my note about service scripts? ah, you disconnected in between
<bor> action09: well, have you done a /etc/init.d/apache restart?
<kittyfjun> what is the file that tells linux what to do on startup, for instance to start KDE?
<action09> bor same
<czr> Stork, let me see what the package does, give me a sec
<N6REJ> ompaul,  whats the difference between "nv" and "nvidia" in the video card chipset manufacturer lsiting?
<Stork> czr, sorry :(
<gnomefreak> bor, cause i upgraded and the sources didnt work for 1 not a damn one of them :(
<ompaul> N6REJ, no idea - don't do nvidia
<czr> Stork, which ftp server was it?
<Seveas> Swedish_Chef, ubuntu sync with sid every 6 months
<Stork> atftpd
<djib> Jormundgand, but Kubuntu is a different project... I mean I find Kubuntu a lot less polished than Ubuntu at the moment
<czr> Stork, atftpd is not an FTP server
<N6REJ> oh yeah, forgot your a mac guru :D
<oblib> czr, what? I don't have a keyboard on the machine so I ssh. It starts up X just fine. What were you saying?
<ompaul> N6REJ, no idea - don't do nvidia
<czr> Stork, as it says, it's an TFTP server :-)
<MrBlowtatoes> can someone tell me how to set up 'jack audio server'?
<bor> Swedish_Chef: I don't run GNOME or KDE, I'm running fvwm2 and therefor I'm not able to tell you if anything broke on the desktop.
<ompaul> N6REJ, no don't touch macs
<Stork> czr, whoops :|
<corresponder> MrBlowtatoes: install qjackctl
<czr> oblib, when you ssh in and run startx, it will not start X server on the target machine. X server is started when you login locally and use startx
<corresponder> or what did aou mean?
<polf> gosh, theres soo many different window manager, dont really now which one to stick to :o
<gnomefreak> if emerge is able to be used try installing it first also you are using your user name with sudo right?
<maxkelley> hmmmm..
<kittyfjun> how do i make linux just start on the command lin and not load a desktop?
<maxkelley> firefox is segfaulting for me
<Swedish_Chef> i love ubuntu's polish, but i miss sid and gentoo's up-to-dateness
<polf> btw. hello Swedish_Chef, im also Swedish.
<czr> oblib, at least normally. not 100% in ubuntu case though
<Swedish_Chef> i ran unstable on both
<maxkelley> can someone help
<Swedish_Chef> polf: hiya. i'm not ;)
<B7su4> Seveas, what was the command again?
<_lee_> anyone here ever head of someone getting linux to run on a airpanel?
<czr> kittyfjun, disable /etc/init.d/gdm service
<Seveas> B7su4, sudo dpkg -i filename_of_package.deb
<action09> maxkelley aske your question in the chan
<kittyfjun> ty
<polf> ur not. oh ok :)
* czr remembers he was supposed to work ->
<nifelseki> can anyone help me setup my wireless usb adapter (atheros) (dwl-g132)..?
<N6REJ> ompaul, can you tell me wether or not the framebuffer should be turned on?
<bor> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/458910
<oblib> czr, it's a server install. I don't even have xserver installed apparently.
<Millenniumgroup> Seveas, did you get my pm??
<gnomefreak> ty bor
<oblib> xserver-org I should say
<mwe> Swedish_Chef: it doesn't matter to me that the base system is not 100% up to date, and if I need something like a new firefox I just install it myself
<Seveas> Millenniumgroup, no
<czr> oblib, then that is your problem too ;-)
<N6REJ> evening Seveas
<ompaul> N6REJ, if your using a specific cards driver then it would choose the config so taking framebuffer would not be on - it used to work why keep breaking it
<Millenniumgroup> Seveas then I can't pm a staff
<oblib> czr, but startx runs the WM just fine
<Seveas> Millenniumgroup, try again, the unregistered filter somehow was on for me
<Swedish_Chef> mwe: *shrug* i find it an inconvenience to install things myself, though i am running firefox 1.5 that way
<Millenniumgroup> k
<Seveas> Millenniumgroup, I am not freenode staff..
<mwe> Swedish_Chef: I don't care if ftp or bash i the absolute latest version
<polf> what window managers do you recommend? except the desktop enviroments GNOME and KDE.
<Millenniumgroup> Seveas, no but your the op in this channel
<czr> oblib, yes, because it's a wrapper script to start an X session and X protocol runs over ssh and the clients connect to your real X server
<czr> oblib, or do you see something on the target host display?
<B7su4> Seveas, okay then what?
<N6REJ> ompaul, I don't know what I even did.  I rebooted this moring back into *nix from xp and *POOF* NO X,
<Swedish_Chef> mwe: neither do i, but i care about packages like firefox, openoffice, postgresql and mysql, etc.
<Alvi1> I'm having su and sudo problems, sudo <command> returns "sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown" and su returns "su: Module is unknown" -- anyone know what's wrong?
<kemik> !postfix
<Ubugtu> I don't know.
<kemik> damn
<Seveas> B7su4, then done :)
<action09> polf  afaik gnome use metacity (wm) an gnome/kde are desktops manager
<czr> oblib, you have a display connected to the target host?
<kemik> Seveas:  you know much about Postfix?
<mwe> Swedish_Chef: yeah.
<gnomefreak> bor,  and they work no errors?
<oblib> czr, only on the host computer, not on the client where I ssh'd from
<maxkelley> #firefox is absolutely useless
<czr> oblib, interesting
<Seveas> kemik, only as much as necceesary to use it for outgoing mail
<N6REJ> ompaul, at least its the workstation that is foobar'd not the server :D  I don't add ANYTHING to the server without ton's of research
<czr> oblib, and you see a WM there?
<gnomefreak> a generic ubotu?
<maxkelley> action09: it's useless.
<Swedish_Chef> well, i gotta run. thanks for the help
<bor> gnomefreak: yes, they work w/o errors
<oblib> czr, I'm just using ssh as a terminal because Ihave no keyboard for it
<kemik> Seveas:  that's what i'd need (and incoming too, but outgoing is fine for the moment)
<action09> maxkelley what ? asking in the chan ?
<nifelseki> can anyone help me setup my wireless usb adapter (atheros)(dwl-g132)..?
<oblib> czr, so the SSH session is just like a tty session on the host
<czr> oblib, that is probably not a good idea at all though
<maxkelley> action09: #firefox is useless
<MrBlowtatoes> ok, music config still won't work, how di i start jack?
<kemik> Seveas:  i want to be ablo to sendmail from my server with adresses like "foo@mydomain.com"
<gnomefreak> i had same ones and all they did was give me a stat error all of them :(
<Seveas> kemik, edit /etc/mailname, set it to your FQDN (ie: the hostname your provider gives you)
<MrBlowtatoes> muse*
<Seveas> done.
<masteryuri> sorry, i have terminated first part of installation of ubuntu on a notebook, and it says:  please stand by while rebooting the sistem
<action09> maxkelley ho ok
<czr> oblib, X server will have problems initing input devices and won't be able to use your ssh as a keyboard and mouse device
<masteryuri> what do i have to do?
<oblib> czr, no keyboard or mouse - it's a mythtv box. Just a remote control
<varsendagger> hey how do i make a text file executible " ie chmod"
<alanleclech> alexis soft ???
<kemik> Seveas:  my ISP gives me one weird addy, but i've regged an adress to be pointed @ this ip, still the same thing ?
<njan> varsendagger, chmod a+x executable
<shogun_> hi
<Alex> alanleclech: What are you bantering on about?
<czr> oblib, never used mythtv
<shogun_> I'm a noob to linux
<Seveas> kemik, yeah, any FQDN pointing to you will do
<czr> does anyone use amarok with breezy?
<shogun_> and I screwed ip
<polf> will I have to resize my NTFS partition, (and make a new one for ubuntu) in partition magic, or is this possible via the ubuntusetup.
<Nathan1987> can anyone help me with samba?
<kemik> Seveas:  great
<njan> varsendagger, or u+x for just executable to the user or g+x for just the group.
<kemik> thx
<gnomefreak> maxkelley, did you let it reboot?
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i configure JACK audioserver to use Arts isntead of ALSA?
<shogun_> ok so I screwed up when I installed linux
<alanleclech> i am not angliche
<Seveas> polf, ubuntu installer can do it
<czr> polf, partition magic is a better idea + backups
<shogun_> my windows doesn't work anymore
<varsendagger> great
<shogun_> I'm using ubuntu right now
<davidwinter_> hi all - has anyone had any luck installing VHCS on 5.10 using the shell script found here: http://vhcs.net/new/modules/phpwiki/index.php/Installation%20Ubuntu%20%28en%29
<maxkelley> gnomefreak: reboot what?
<polf> k thx
<Seveas> alanleclech, #ubuntu-fr might be more useful for you
<varsendagger> njan, thankyou\
<njan> varsendagger, or you could do it by octal mode :)
<njan> varsendagger, yw
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> sorry maxkelley
<alanleclech> du you spick in frenche
<shogun_> no
<shogun_> negative
<varsendagger> njan, like 755?
<Alex> alanleclech: un petit.. ca va?
<njan> varsendagger, 'man chmod' will give you all the other permutations of the command.
<Chousuke> !fr
<Ubugtu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<njan> varsendagger, 755 would work
<Chousuke> :P
<alanleclech> qui es tu ?? alex
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, why would you want to do that, is comlplete nosense?
<erUSUL> !enter
<jeenyusnoboarder> hey how can i get support for my avi files, and my mp3 and mpeg and all that?
<Ubugtu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks
<MrBlowtatoes> becasue i'm useing KDE not gnome
<njan> varsendagger, 755 gives full control & execute permission to the user and then read/execute to group and world.
<jeenyusnoboarder> i isntalled the addon cd but it still didnt work
<gnomefreak> Masteryuri: did you let it reboot?
<MrBlowtatoes> kde doesn't have alsa
<shogun_> alright so, do I have to reformat again and use partition magic this time instead of just doing the regular booting?
<Xgates> hey just thought I'd let you guys know if anyone is looking for a nice box have one for sale almost new, PM me if interested, thanks
<shogun_> my windows is fuxed
<MrBlowtatoes> and i need midi support
<alanleclech> qui est tu ??
<Nathan1987> anyone had problems recognising windows machines over samba?
<mumbles2> dose this work ?
<czr> shogun_, how is windows 'fuxed'?
<jeenyusnoboarder> i can offer windows support in exchange for ubuntu support :D
<Quaid_> does anyone happen to know what version of gnome is packaged in 5.10?
<alanleclech> wate is it ?
<Dido-> How do I add /dev/hdb5 (which is fat32) to fstab so I can have full access with my default user? Please..
<jeenyusnoboarder> i have my a+ but im lin noob
<czr> shogun_, if NTFS is broken then you shouldn't use any resizing tool
<oblib> or anyone know how to fix nvidia problems with suspend2?
<Seveas> alanleclech, type /join #ubuntu-fr
<Nathan1987> i know shitall about linnux i got it ydesterday
<alanleclech> wate is it alex
<ompaul> varsendagger, assuming the contents of the file are commands sh filename or chmod NNN filename where the N = 764 gets you -rwxrw-r-- and a 5 gets you r-x your call
<Seveas> par la vous puvez parler en francais
<shogun_> I think I accidently installed ubuntu on the same partition as windows, when I go into boot menu to choose OS, there is only ubuntu
<shogun_> I made a partition for just ubuntu, but it wouldn't allow me to install it with the EXT 3 file system
<czr> Dido-, where do you want it to be mounted?
<Goldfish> shogun_: Possibly the master boot record has ubuntu's loader on it. Doesn't mean the window boot partition is toast necessarily.
<alanleclech> windobe
<Alvi1> I'm having su and sudo problems, sudo <command> returns "sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown" and su returns "su: Module is unknown" -- anyone know what's wrong?
<shogun_> so, how would I add windows to the boot record?
<ompaul> shogun_, bring up a terminal and type >>fdisk -l <<in  it then paste the output in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<shogun_> sorry I am a linux noob
#ubuntu 2005-12-16
<czr> Dido-, mkdir /mnt/fat32; then: /dev/hdb5 /mnt/fat32 vfat user=1000,noexec 0 0
<njan> shogun_, there are examples in /etc/grub/menu.lst
<njan> shogun_, basically you want a line with a 'chainloader' entry to the windoes partition
<ompaul> shogun_, applications accessories terminal
<alanleclech> alexissoft ???
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, jack is an audioserver (more advanced) as it is esd, arts or polypaudio. you can not make an audioserver use another audioserver it makes no sense use one or the other.
<czr> Alvi1, seems that your pam configuration is broken. when did this happen?
<njan> shogun_, if you run fdisk /dev/yourharddisk and type p and hit enter, do you have an NTFS or fat32 partition listed?
<sexualpotatoes> how do i uodate to firefox 1.5?
<shogun_> one sec
<ompaul> shogun_, sorry  >>sudo fdisk -l <<
<czr> Alvi1, /etc/pam.d/ should contain both su and sudo -files
<gnomefreak> sexcopter8000m, you dont through ubuntu
<Alvi1> czr: well, I was emerging various things, and while compiling, I decided to emerge another thing, and it didnt work
<shogun_> should I do that in terminal?
<njan> shogun_, yes.
<gnomefreak> damnit
<ompaul> shogun_, yes
<MrBlowtatoes> i am triyn gto use Muse, it is lookign for ALSA, i'm triyng to set it up to use aRts, but to run 'muse config' i have to have jack audo server
<JazzCrazed> does nebody kno if i can install breezy to a sata raid 1 as hdb with a pata drive as hda?
<czr> Alvi1, then you have broken pam in the process :-)
<sexualpotatoes> gnomefreak why not?
<Alvi1> :(
<czr> Alvi1, check for those files first though
<gnomefreak> sexualpotatoes, you cant upgrade to 1.5 with breezy
<njan> shogun_, you'll probably have to do it using sudo (ie. sudo fdisk /dev/yourharddisk // p // enter)
<Alvi1> ok
<czr> Alvi1, what do you mean by 'emerging'?
<B7su4> Seveas, ?
<Storkme> help, i chmod'ed my /var/ to 777 and now i can't use the "su" or "sudo" commands (it says "sudo: /var/run/sudo/ writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700")
<Ubugtu> It has been said that Seveas, is msttcorefonts fixed again, B7su4
<njan> shogun_, where yourharddisk is probably /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<sexualpotatoes> gnomefreak how?
<alanleclech> qui est tu alex ??
<Seveas> !forget Seveas
<sexualpotatoes> nm
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, then use jack not arts
<sexualpotatoes> nm
<Ubugtu> I've never heard of Seveas, Seveas!
<gnomefreak> sexualpotatoes, from my understanding its not stable enough to be used in ubuntu
<Seveas> !forget Seveas,
<Ubugtu> Gotcha, Seveas.
<sexualpotatoes> ok
<Alvi1> pam.d contains su and sudo
<Goldfish> sudo fdisk -l /dev/yourdisk <--- -l will print out the partition tables without any command prompting
<ompaul> njan, fdisk -l is not fdisk /mount/foo :-) it does anything that is there
<MrBlowtatoes> um, i can't
<starbrand> hell, 1.0.7 isn't stable enough in ubuntu.
<czr> Storkme, fix premissions on /var/run/sudo/
<B7su4> Seveas, ?
<shogun_> fdisk: invalid option -- 1
<shogun_> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK     Change partition table
<shogun_>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK  List partition table(s)
<shogun_>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<shogun_>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<shogun_> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<czr> Storkme, you should never open up /var like that
<shogun_> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<shogun_> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<shogun_> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %shogun_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Nathan1987> anybody kno why ubuntu cant fine my windows machine thru samba
<Seveas> FOOL
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<Goldfish> shogun: You need a dash in front of the "l".
<njan> ompaul, Goldfish that works; didn't know fdisk had a parameter for that :)
<sklav> Hey guys is it possible to get windows media player fro mac os X to work under linux?
<andy50> newb here, can someone tell me where the profile folder is for thunderbird so I can copy an existing one ?
<ompaul> shogun_, I Gace you a command
<alanleclech> alexis soft??
<MrBlowtatoes> muse needs jack and alsa apparently
<Dido-> czr i want it in /mnt/187 i've created such folder
<gnomefreak> shogun_, use pastebin please to plaste
<Storkme> czr, how? i can't use sudo to chmod it
<andy50> Nathan1987: you have to use the IP address not the machine name
<MrBlowtatoes> ...why is it so hard to get a dang midi program /me sighs
<czr> Dido-, then replace the /mnt/fat32 in the commands I sent you before with /mnt/187
<crouton_> !pastebin
<Ubugtu> It has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, crouton_
<Seveas> MrBlowtatoes, timidity?
<MrBlowtatoes> didn't work
<N6REJ> ompaul, nope, I get the gdm , login, music, and blank brown desktop
<czr> Storkme, you need to boot the system into rescue state
<Nathan1987> thx andy.....edit in smb.conf?
<Dido-> czr .. yeah, i was writing about that thanks ;)
<MrBlowtatoes> i tried about 5 diffrent ones
<Nathan1987> im very fresh
<Storkme> czr, how?
<ompaul> shogun_, I Gave you a command >> sudo fdisk -l<< I also gave you pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl <---- to paste in it is a url for a web site
<Seveas> !xhang
<Ubugtu> I don't have a clue, Seveas.
<Seveas> !xhangs
<Ubugtu> Rumor has it xhangs is login in text mode, remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from your homedir, Seveas
<MrBlowtatoes> and i needd more than just midi
<Seveas> ^-- N6REJ
<czr> Storkme, I'm not sure what the recommended way in ubuntu is
<Jormundgand> That reminds me - is it possible to get the login music without turning on the sound daemon?
<Storkme> i'll google
<czr> what is the recommended way of booting ubuntu into single user runlevel?
<andy50> Nathan, I was talking about using places, find server to mount a folder
<Seveas> czr, rescue mode from grub menu :)
<czr> Storkme, wait a sec
<czr> ah, ok
<Nathan1987> ok no worries
<Alvi1> czr: /etc/pam.d/ contains both su and sudo, what now?
<N6REJ> Seveas, tnx, I'll try that.
<Goldfish> czr: I think that is what recovery mode is. Hit esc during boot up to get the prompt.
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, you always need alsa (the audio drivers) then in the upper layer you have either esd or arts or jack or nothing
<czr> storkme, read what seveas and goldfish wrote :-)
<gnomefreak> Seveas, we give up on ubotu all together?
* czr uses init=/bin/sh :-)
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i get alsa?
<Storkme> alright, i'll try that
<andy50> can someone tell me where the profile folder is for thunderbird so I can copy an existing one ?
<ompaul> N6REJ, that is more than you had when you joined this channel iirc - now you need to go to a terminal and >>killall nautilus<<
<Goldfish> czr: YOu only have about 3 seconds to catch the option.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no, I just don't know where he is on when he comes back
<Storkme> restarting...
<Seveas> so I put the temp bot in :)
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh ok
<czr> Goldfish, storkme was the interested party in this cae
<Goldfish> Ahhhhh
<czr> Alvi1, what did you mean by 'emerging'?
<Seveas> (which is quite a sucky bot, so I hope ubotu returns soon)
<gnomefreak> :) wasnt sure if you ran ubotu or not
<Alvi1> czr: I used "emerge glib"
<gnomefreak> lol
<sklav> so nobody able to answer?
<Storkme> might i ask, is ubuntu server installation like normal but command line only?
<MrBlowtatoes> and jack won't start, i keep egtting could nto connect errors
<czr> Alvi1, emerge? on ubuntu?
<sklav> can media player for osx work under linux?
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, you have alsa it is the sound driver stack ythat comes with the kernel
<Alvi1> czr: yes, it's possible
<MrBlowtatoes> then why won't it work?
<Alvi1> czr: and stable
<Dido-> czr it doesnt work, i rebooted it's not mounted ;[[
<varsendagger> czr, emerging is like our apt-get feature or synaptic for gentoo
<ompaul> sklav, some of us are busy so may not see your question, ask again in a little bit
<gnomefreak> Alvi1, not by default it shouldnt be
<czr> I know what emerge is
<czr> just didn't know that ubuntu supported it
<varsendagger> --- sorry
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, try killall arts and then jackd &
<Alvi1> gnomefreak: emerge returns no errors at all
<eruin> czr, ubuntu doesn't support it ;p
<czr> Dido-, you don't need to reboot to test /etc/fstab
<sklav> thanks ompaul that is why im asking it again ;)
<ompaul> sklav, I would very much doubt that - however I know little or nothing of ppc
<czr> eruin, I thought so :-)
<czr> Alvi1, I don't support gentoo, shoo :-)
<Goldfish> Well, I think this would be gentuu
<sklav> ompaul, i just assumed it is is osx which has some similarities it just might
<eruin> bloody ricers ;)
<Alvi1> czr: it's not emerge, it's sudo and su
<gnomefreak> Alvi1, if no errors what is wrong than?
<ompaul> Seveas, is there a binary compatible thing that works with ppc bins?
<czr> Alvi1, it's not sudo nor su. your PAM is broken
<davidwinter_> hi all, does anyone know how I can install 'libmime-base64-perl'
<Jormundgand> What is the correct pronunciation of "Ubuntu"?
<Seveas> ompaul, for what?
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the arts thing called?
<varsendagger> Storkme, yeah ubuntu-server is cli
<Dido-> czr anyway.. any ideas ? ;[
<varsendagger> !ubuntu
<Alvi1> czr: how do I fix my PAM?
<czr> Alvi1, and I've never been able to break it in ubuntu, so it's not an ubuntu problem
<Ubugtu> Somebody said ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian. http://ubuntu.comhttp://ubuntuforums.org [3] http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards, varsendagger
<Storkme> might i ask, is ubuntu server installation like normal but command line only?
<gnomefreak> Alvi1, su is not active by default in ubuntu either
<czr> Alvi1, try unemerge? ;-)
<sklav> Seveas, i was wondering if mdei palyer pluggins for osx would work on ubunut
<Seveas> sklav, -ENOCLUE
<MrBlowtatoes> i don't think i have arts in the first palce, or soemoen todl me that it came wioth KDE, i don't know, i'm just trying to get a synth/midi thing going on sence i can use fruity loops, heh
<sklav> ok
<ompaul> Seveas,  sklav is asking about running the media player from within OS X in ubuntu but I would doubt if any real work has taken place there
<erUSUL> sklav, i do not think so
<czr> Dido-, let's try this: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/187
<Storkme> might i ask, is ubuntu server installation like normal but command line only?
<varsendagger> --- i thought ubotu had the pronuciation to
<czr> Dido-, tell me if that works first
<sklav> i i was hopping
<Seveas> ompaul, I wouldn't have a single hint of a clue
<Seveas> Storkme, correct
<varsendagger> Storkme, yeah
<MrBlowtatoes> strokme , i have a server installation, and i use KDE
<Ivan> how do u run mplayer in fullscreen??
<sklav> there is a greek radio station feed from greece i wanted to hear and they no longer broadcast in realplayer :(
<ompaul> Seveas,  me in same club :)
<varsendagger> -f
<Alvi1> *cries* stupid PAM
<czr> Alvi1, probably you have overwritten some system criticial files that PAM uses
<Seveas> PAM?
<gnomefreak> !yourself
<Ubugtu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel
<Seveas> PAM anderson?
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, run jackd
<czr> Alvi1, it's not PAMs problem. it's you and your emerge
<JazzCrazed> has anybody installed breezy to a sata raid 1 setup?
<Goldfish> Would scanning /var/log/auth.log for sudo operations help uncover what happened to PAM?
<MrBlowtatoes> Ok?
<sklav> JazzCrazed, yes but sata using intel ih5 chipset
<czr> it might goldfish
<ompaul> sklav, there is a protocol called smtp this combined with imap/pop or something else can help in cases such as yours :-)  [ehh drop them a mail you must have a domain name for them I imagine :) ] 
<monachoi> I've got a problem installing PostGreSQL
<N6REJ> Seveas,  so far its just sitting there with the panel that loads the modules.
<JazzCrazed> sklav: is it possible to have sata raid and regular pata ide at the same time?
<varsendagger> hoever was asking aobut midi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<monachoi> I'm trying to downgrade from 8.0 to 7.4
<Alvi1> czr: just one question, I'm emerging something at the moment while in su, could that be why?
<monachoi> but when I install it
<Alvi1> while in root*
<monachoi> there are no config files present in /etc/postgresql
<czr> Alvi1, I don't support gentoo
<sklav> JazzCrazed, yes but you need to setup the bios
<oblib> I'm looking for the script that checks Suspend2 on startup. Where would I look? I runs very first thing after loading the kernel
* gnomefreak thinks its a password issue :(
<czr> Alvi1, sorry to be anal, but IMHO gentoo users should fix their own problems
<sklav> each mobo is different on how it works
<JazzCrazed> sklav: the bios seems to acknowledge it just fine
<rowan> hello its me
<Goink> Yes, JazzCrazed. I have done it twice, once using a real harware raid, once using Linux sofware raid
<rowan> whoops
<JazzCrazed> sklav: my breezy install, however, freezes on the grub install
<gnomefreak> czr, lol
<sklav> bios by default will use ide as master
<sklav> in your case you might want sata
<sklav> to be master
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, install qjackctl to control jackd
<gnomefreak> apt-get is not any less unstable than emerge
<Ivan> any 1 how do u run mplayer in fiullscreen
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i do that?//
<JazzCrazed> sklav: i added a 3ware raid controller to my computer and intended to use it as slave/secondary wuteva
<N6REJ> gotta run for a bit :(
<czr> Dido-, did it work?
<rowan> testing
<JazzCrazed> retaining the pata drive
<JazzCrazed> as hda
<sklav> are you installing grub on mbr?
<JazzCrazed> was intending to, yes
<lewix> how can I install azeurus ?
<varsendagger> Ivan, -f or -s 3
<lewix> on breezy
<JazzCrazed> i have w2k on the pata drive
<sklav> i know 3 ware is well supported
<varsendagger> -s 3 will give you a window that you can scale
<ompaul> !tell lewix about java
<sklav> try googling as im not sure on your setup
<JazzCrazed> it seemed to be...everything was fine up until grub
<sklav> in my case its intergrated
<monachoi> anybody have any problems installing PostGreSQL and not being able to get the packages to generate config files ?
<Dido-> czr yep it works
<Goink> Using 3ware controler will make the RAID look like normal SCSI drive
<nosralboo> can someone explain to me how to set up a server on breezy badger?
<JazzCrazed> goink: right, i got that far
<MrBlowtatoes> hrm, i'm more to useing synths than samples, that link doesn't give any info, just tells me to get timidity and soem samples
* gnomefreak has to ask but java has something to do with a bittorrent app.?
<czr> Dido-, can you pastebin your fstab?
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<Fujoor> hey guys, im making a server install of ubuntu on a 199 mhz 32 mb ram, u think it will work?
<MrBlowtatoes> i got that already
<Fujoor> or am i way over my head?
<raveneye> hi, any amarok guru around?
<ompaul> lewix, you will need java I got a bot to tell you how to do that if you need more info then >>/msg ubugtu synaptic<< it will give you more info
<JazzCrazed> goink: right now my pata is showin up as hda, and the sata raid is showin up as sda
<MrBlowtatoes> it won't connect
<Dido-> czr no, it's on another pc
<crouton> Fujoor: it'll be fun
<czr> raveneye, no, but I also have amarok problem :-)
<oblib> where do I find startup scripts? What runs before the stuff in /etc/rc0.d?
<sklav> i had amorok working
<sklav> but i needed to install mp3 package
<Goink> Sounds right, what is the problem then?
<JazzCrazed> brb
<Goldfish> Fujoor: I built a laptop with ubuntu. Has celeryonion 433. Started 128M ram. Bumped it up to 512M. RAM is verrrryyy good to have.
<raveneye> czr, is it crashing all the time?
<czr> Dido-, uhm :-). replace user with uid
<sklav> if not all it did was skip threw the list
<JazzCrazed> goink: the install halts with grub
<nosralboo> how do I make a server on ubuntu
<ompaul> oblib, to manage that install "bum" boot-up-manager and use it to control stuff
<czr> Dido-, then do umount /mnt/187 to get rid of the current mount
<czr> Dido-, then do mount /mnt/187. no need to reboot
<crouton> nosralboo: boot from CD and choose 'server' when booting...
<Fujoor> oh it just says killed and a tries to read from the cd over and over
<JazzCrazed> goink: it makes the partitions just fine, i get past all the user setup stuff...but once it reaches installing grub, it gets stuck at 0%
<nosralboo> wait
<Pauls74462> when you install Ubunut on a computer that also runs windows can you have access to both hard drives from linux & windows?
<czr> raveneye, hmm, for me it kind of works, but it's taking 40-50% of CPU
<Xenguy> nosralboo: there's a 'server install' option when first installing
<nosralboo> so I have to reinstall
<czr> raveneye, on a 2GHz pentium 4 :-)
<nosralboo> damn
<nosralboo> yea I knew that, but I thought maybe
<kittyfjun> how do i see/stop services from the command line?
<nosralboo> I could do it without doing that
<czr> raveneye, so I stopped using it for a while
<ompaul> oblib, cos you want /etc/init.d/ and playing in there you can kill the box so make sure first you have a live CD to reclaim your machine
<crouton> nosralboo: server is a very stripped down version. the standard ubuntu install has a lot of packages suitable for desktop use and so forth.
<Goldfish> Puals74462: Windows doesn't really have drivers to read linux partitions. However, linux can read windows partitions.
<Octane_> anyone know how to decactive the alarms on gkrellm?
<gnomefreak> Fujoor,  is it going to be used as a server?
<czr> kittyfjun, /etc/init.d/* = services, /etc/init.d/service stop|start|status
<raveneye> nothing here, czr ; it crashes, that's it
<czr> raveneye, breezy?
<Fujoor> gnome: actually i thought of installing a light wm, icewm or something?
<crouton> blackbox. :)
<Goink> Do you have a BIOS raid on pata_
<nosralboo> crouton: hmm alright thanks
<Xenguy> Fujoor: I've been liking xfce4 lately
<raveneye> czr, yep
<Stork> czr, big problems :\
<raveneye> czr, kio (Scheduler): FATAL: BUG! _ScheduleJob(): No extraJobData for job!
<ompaul> Fujoor, install xubuntu - it uses sfce very light weight and very functional
<czr> raveneye, I think it might be the same problem. what is your setup?
<oblib> ompaul, I just want to change a script a little bit. will bom tell me where the script is? (suspend2)
<raveneye> this is what I get
<gnomefreak> Xenguy,  too heavy i think for 32mb ram
<warreng> i plugged in a usb-camera but it didn't create a /dev/video, any suggestions?
<czr> raveneye, yeah, it's broken at least on my system (hogging CPU), don't know how to fix it though :-(
<ompaul> oblib, no if you want to break things they live in /etc/init.d/
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: hrm, yeah, need the lightest possible then
<Fujoor> ompaul: thought of that, but i dont think xubuntu is light enough, do you , it only has 32 mb of ram
<pete__> i am having a problem installing vmware, can anyone help?
<czr> Stork, ?
<czr> pete__, what is the problem?
<pete__> it tells me i need gcc version 3.4.5
<Stork> czr, i loaded it up in recovery and did "chmod -R 0700 /var/" and now it only loads without any gui
<pete__> and i have 4. something
<raveneye> followed the guide, long time ago, czr, and now it has decided no to work anymore
<ompaul> Fujoor, ehhhhhhhhh I am not sure that I would use that machine :-) seriously though I would be building something from scratch for that
<czr> pete__, can you install and older version?
<JazzCrazed> goink: no, the pata is just goin in to IDE 1
<Dido-> czr i rewrote my fstab and send it yo you on private
<JazzCrazed> it's master on IDE 1
<gnomefreak> Fujoor, if you want to run a desktop i would go with something like blackbox or fluxbox but thats even iffy
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera
<chrisx1>  <- how can i use/install that?
<pete__> czr i have the rpm of 3.4.5 downloaded
<pete__> but i don't know what to do with it.
<raveneye> no reinstalling, reconfigurin, no nothing, czr
<ompaul> Fujoor, check out www.distrowatch.com for lightweight distros
<czr> Stork, because you use -R! never use -R without thinking what it does first
<Fujoor> ompaul: like a clean debian install? i tried to install dsl but it cant find my network card
<czr> Dido-, didn't get it. you identified to nickserv?
<Stork> czr, oops
<gnomefreak> damnsmalllinux :)
<oblib> ompaul, Do you know where the stuff is that gets run before /etc/init.d or so? It's the very first thing run, before modules are loaded and everything
<Goink> Have you used LVM on you boot partition?
<ompaul> Fujoor, your maybe a bit bigh there :)
<Stork> czr, what can i do then?
<czr> Stork, about what?
<pete__> czr, ?
<Ubugtu> czr, is it crashing all the time, pete__
<Stork> czr, about my non-gui problem
<Fujoor> ompaul: bigh or high?
<guido_> i'm the king of the world! i beat four-in-a-row!!! Yes, Yes, please, thank you.. you can stop cheering an clapping now!
<ompaul> oblib, what exactly do you want to play with? name the file
<pete__> i need help with vmware / gcc.
<guido_> an = and
<ompaul> Fujoor, h
<czr> Stork, ah, you should revert the rights on each directory under /var to their original states
<pc22> ano mmorpg that is good with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> high
<Stork> czr, oh god
<chrisx1>  how can i use/install Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera
<JazzCrazed> goink: not that i kno of...do u kno how i could verify that?
<Stork> czr, i'd sooner just re-install ubuntu :P
<ompaul> oblib, what exactly do you want to play with? what do you want to adjust - then I might have some idea
<czr> Stork, indeed :-)
<czr> Stork, next time, don't use sudo ;-)
<gnomefreak> Fujoor,  look at specs for damn small linux distro i wanna say 32 is the lowest ram for that distro
<Stork> czr, heh, good plan
<Fujoor> oh when im here, i might justaswell ask, whats the difference between grub or lilo?
<czr> Stork, why on earth would you want /var to be world-accessable?
<qt2> Can someone tell me what the "Enterprise Volumn Management system" does?
<pete__> can anyone help me with a gcc / vmware problem.
<oblib> ompaul, I installed suspend2, which requires recompiling the kernel. I need to find the script that tells the box whether it's coming back from hibernation or not
<Dido-> czr i resent it to you, now u should received it
<crouton> !evms
<chaumurky> pete__: try export CC=gcc-3.4
<Ubugtu> I don't have a clue.
<czr> Dido-, I did, commented back already
<crouton> boo ubugtu
<Ubugtu> No idea!
<Goink> Go to  another console and try vgdisplay  -v
<pete__> chau in terminal?
<oblib> ompaul When I come back, my X session is corrupted and I just want to restart it
<chaumurky> yes
<crouton> http://evms.sourceforge.net ?
<pete__> k i did it
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<Ubugtu> I don't know, gnomefreak.
<pete__> nothing happens?
<pete__> do i try to reinstall vmware now?
<Xenguy> Fujoor: grub is more powerful; lilo is more lean
<chaumurky> then in the same terminal session yes
<JazzCrazed> goink: could i be runnin lvm on a windows box?
<gnomefreak> :( he dont even like snacks
<Dido-> czr may this time i didn't got it ? tell me here pls
<JazzCrazed> the pata drive has w2k installed on it
<Fujoor> xernguy: but they do the same job?
<czr> qt2, it's a 'better' LVM. LVM2 fixes most of the problems in LVM1, so not many people are using EVMS. requires kernel patches anyhow
<chaumurky> it just sets a variable vmware needs to build
* gnomefreak brb
<Xenguy> Fujoor: yep
<czr> Dido-, replace the text user=1000 with text uid=100 in fstab
<Fujoor> xenguy: thank you
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i get jack working erUSUL
<Xenguy> Fujoor: yw
<qt2> czr, so it's okay if i disable it?
<Goink> No, it's a Linux thing (Linux Volume Management)
<ompaul> oblib, no idea - however maybe >>dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< may help
<qt2> czr, what's LVM do, anyway? :P
<JazzCrazed> goink: oh i thot it stood for logical volume management :)
<JazzCrazed> goink: ok, well then that answers that...no lvm
<czr> qt2, unless you're using EVMS, yes
<czr> qt2, a stock ubuntu install doesn't use it, so you're safe
<crouton> qt2: it allows logical volumes to be created that span multiple physical drives, for example.
<oblib> ompaul Don't have that package installed
<czr> evms != lvm. btw
<Xenguy> qt2: makes it easier to resize partitions later on
<pete__> czr
<qt2> ah, i see.
<crouton> supersedes lvm2, no?
<Dido-> czr i did, mount -a, and i still dont have access to write ..
<ompaul> oblib, ehh did you cut and paste?
<pete__> can i send you my error message? and you can try to help me?
<windowmaker> can somebody help me with this problem i'm having with my nvidia drivers? it doesn't start X/GDM and it gives me this error message http://pastebin.com/458956
<Goldfish> Ubugtu LVM is Linux Volumn Management, used for creating logical disk partitions on top of physical ones.
<Ubugtu> Got it!
<chaumurky> how'd you go pete__ ?
<oblib> ompaul It's a server install, to be used for MythTv
<pete__> same error chau
<pete__> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<pete__> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<pete__> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.plwith CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<chaumurky> post error
<Max> the ubuntu wiki for telnetd should advise that the 'netkit.inetd' package should be installed.
<chaumurky> ahh
<Goink> LVM is realy great, but grub will nnot boot from a LVM partition. LILO works fine.
* Xenguy admits mythtv sounds pretty cool...
<ompaul> oblib, okay - server installs no X so how did you have X I am now lost
<chaumurky> go: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 g++-3.4
<qt2> How about gdomap? seems lsomething DCOM-esqe... o.O;
<JazzCrazed> goink: hmm...the pata drive isn't lvm, but still grub fails to install
<pete__> k
<chaumurky> then go export CC=gcc-3.4     then try again
* ompaul heads to bed work in the morning 
<pete__> k
<Goldfish> oblib: Are you building a backend MythTV server, for your tuner cards, etc? Checkout mine ---> http://www.mindspring.com/~gregturn/right_turn/id9.html
<oblib> ompaul - apt-get install xserver. When I run startx, it goes to my window manager
<chaumurky> all in the same terminal - that's important
<Goink> What do you have on the pata?
<JazzCrazed> goink: i've moved the 3ware raid up above the pata drive in bios for boot order...i'll see if that does nething
<JazzCrazed> goink: the pata has w2k
<amias> is it possible to rollback to breezy from dapper ?
<JazzCrazed> goink: i decided to add ubuntu by gettin a couple sata drives and a 3ware card for raid setup, with the intention of dual booting
<oblib> Goldfish, front and back
<Chris_Tucker> is there a way to convert a .so to a .o?
<chaumurky> amias: very difficult
<Goldfish> oblib: How do you plan on doing that with a server-only install?
<Goink> Try booting from the 3ware and install grub on the 3ware drives
<ompaul> oblib, that is not what I would have done - install full ubuntu then you get a working X and you can play with suspend and all sorts of stuff - then you can fix your myth tv
<amias> chaumurky: how do you do it ?
<oblib> Goldfish, is the glowy guy in the upper left?
<windowmaker> is anybody able to help me get X working with my Nvidia drivers? it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/458956
<JazzCrazed> goink: i'm hopin that's wut'll happen now that i reversed the 3ware and the pata in boot order (3ware first)
<JazzCrazed> goink: thx for ur help so far
<Goldfish> Chris_Tucker: I think you mean converting a dynamic library to a static one. That would be a .so to a .a.
<ompaul> oblib, I have to sleep or I will not make any money tomorrow and I need to eat :-)
<oblib> ompaul thanks
<Siph0n> if ubuntu freezes, is there neway to see what went wrong without rebooting?
<chaumurky> I can't. Someone else may be able to but it's easier to re-install, beleive me!
<Chris_Tucker> Goldfish, no, i mean a .o from a .so
<varsendagger> oblib, what do you need help with
<chrisx1>  how can i use/install Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602a Microdia Meade ETX-105EC Camera
<chrisx1> and use it
<oblib> Goldfish, I had it working until I installed suspend2
<qt2> i'm going through the startup stuff, disabling things that arent needed for the desktop.
<pete__> hey chau
<chaumurky> yes?
<Ubugtu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, chaumurky
<pete__> i got past that error now it wants to know
<pete__> hat is the location of the directory of C header files that match your runningkernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Goldfish> Chris_Tucker: I have no idea what are talking about.
<oblib> varsendagger, I installed suspend2 and can't get it to restore my X
<varsendagger> ahhh
<gnomefreak> Siph0n,  if it freezes how are you going to do anything? including type a command in?
<Goldfish> oblib: What is suspend2?
<chaumurky> ahh, what do you get when you type in uname -r
<atchim> nickserv identify mypass
<pete__> 2.6.12-10-386
<oblib> Goldfish, a software suspend prog. It hibernates the computer
<Chris_Tucker> Goldfish, i have a .c that wont compile, but i have a ready .so thats just fine and already done by someone else with the same kernel
<chaumurky> go apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<amias> my /var/lib/dpkg/status is peppered with random charecters , anyone know how to regenerate it ?
<pete__> i wont be able to do it in same terminal
<pete__> since it's asking me a question
<oblib> Goldfish, Do you just turn it on and off every time, or leave it always on?
<varsendagger> sorry i ahve no ideas
<Goldfish> oblib: On all the time. How else will it record my TV shows that during the day while I'm at work, or alternate showings at 2:00am?
<chaumurky> you have to cancel that - CTRL C
<pete__> k
<nosralboo> can anyone tell me how to work apache 2? I downloaded with synaptic and now what do I do? lol
<pete__> says 13 permission denied/
<crouton> !apache
<Ubugtu> It has been said that apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom, crouton
<oblib> Goldfish, where did you get the sweet case?
<gnomefreak> pete__,  use sudo
<pete__> k
<chaumurky> as long as you satey in the same terminal you wont have to do the export again
<MaFiaBoY> ooooooooh
<MaFiaBoY> Ubotu is back :p
<Goldfish> oblib: newegg.com It is an Antec, cost about $100 USD. P.S. I have another hard drive. Took awhile to find the same coolermaster 3 HDD heatsink.
<MaFiaBoY> sort of... :p
<pete__> k dling those files.
<chaumurky> sorry, yes, use sudo
<Jormundgand> Anyone have any experience getting sound to work in Flash movies in Firefox 1.5 in Ubuntu?
<chaumurky> cool
<gnomefreak> MaFiaBoY, he is where?
<Xappe> i'm trying to accomplish a dual head setup with fglrx. usually, wich monitor is referred to as the first? (the one connected to the vga connector or the one connected to the dvi connector using a dvi-->vga adaptor)
<oblib> Goldfish, looks like I need to read your page. I'm having major headaches too. Mythmusic keeps freezing on me.
<MaFiaBoY> gnomefreak > here
<MaFiaBoY> !apache
<Ubugtu> hmm... apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom, MaFiaBoY
<gnomefreak> ubotu
<amias> Xappe: the one with screen 1 in its screen section
<defendguin> any idea when the new broadcom wireless drivers might get ubuntu packages?
<gnomefreak> MaFiaBoY,  thats not ubotu
<MaFiaBoY> well, it's the same
<pete__> ok
<pete__> i got those headers
<Comrade_Vladimir> anyone know a good mp3 player that also plays video for 200usd or less
<Xappe> amias: yes, but how do I tell wich connector scrren1 is?
<pete__> should i try to install again?
<shanonx> If Im using OpenOffice Impress... is  there anywhere to get like clipart type stuff?
<chaumurky> yup
<Goldfish> oblib: I've had my own share of headaches when I upgraded to AMD64 back in April. glibc had a thread lock bug didn't get solved for six months. Finally started working again back in October.
<gnomefreak> MaFiaBoY, not even close ubotu knew more
<MickMcMack> Hmmz, my flash player does not seem to work. :(
<gnomefreak> :( miss ubotu
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I manually imported ubotus databse into this one :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas,  alright ty
<chaumurky> if you need to do this again at some stage there's a good howto in the forums outlining all of these steps
<gnomefreak> lol
<Xappe> amias: don't want to burn my monitors, so I have to be sure :)
<pete__> me chau?
<chaumurky> yes
<pete__> ubuntu how to install vmware?
<MaFiaBoY> but, why the hell do I have this nick ?
<chaumurky> yes
<pete__> can i have the link??
<amias> Xappe: its very hard to do that , are they fixed frequency ?
<chaumurky> in the forum search vmware howto ;-)
<MickMcMack> Could my sound, or lack thereof cause Flash Player to not work?
<MrBlowtatoes> what are the process that have to be runnign in order for the OS to work?...linux is usieng ALOT of resources all the sudden
<chaumurky> it's pretty easy to find - I needed to several times and that's how I did it
<pete__> YAY it's working i think
<chaumurky> :-)
<MrBlowtatoes> useing the process table, is there a way to obly show the processes that cna be killed?
<MrBlowtatoes> only*
<Goldfish> oblib: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129162 <--- Antec overture case.
<Xappe> amias: well, what do you mean?
<HymnToLife> MrBlowtatoes > every process can be killed
<MrBlowtatoes> the OS won';t function
<Xappe> amias: i'm quite a newbie when it comes to monitor setup
<pete__> ty so much chau
<pete__> it's installed.
<pete__> now i need to figure out how to install xp pro on it :-)
<gnomefreak> !checkinstall
<Ubugtu> Somebody said checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall, gnomefreak
<amias> Xappe: unless you have a fixed frequency monitor (old , sun worksation) it will turn itself off before any damage occurs
<chaumurky> have you ised vmware before?
<MickMcMack> Anyone? >_>;;;
<gnomefreak> yesssssssss
<Xappe> amias: ah, ok
<erUSUL> MrBlowtatoes, root can kill any process. btw i've been testing jackd here a while and you will need lsm-realtime module for your kernel and everything
<pete__> no chau.
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<Ubugtu> Wish I knew!
<Seveas> HymnToLife, that's not true, try for instance to kill ksoftirqd/1 :)
<MrBlowtatoes> what will i need?
<Jormundgand> Anyone have any experience getting sound to work in Flash movies in Firefox 1.5 in Ubuntu? The FIREFOX_DSP trick worked for Ubuntu's version of 1.0.7.
<HymnToLife> Seveas > I don't have it :p
<chaumurky> very straightforward. create a new VM in the menu then pop the install cdrom in the drive and start the VM.you'll see a BIOS screen and off you go!
<Seveas> HymnToLife, /0 then :)
<HymnToLife> i only have ksoftirq/0
<HymnToLife> :p
<Seveas> try to kill it :)
<Goink> Anybody else running ubuntu on a dual core athlon64?
<Xappe> amias: but how do I tell wich monitor connector is the primary one?
<HymnToLife> no, thanks :p
<pete__> where are the ubuntu forums at?
<Seveas> even with kill -9 that's impossible
<crouton> www.ubuntuforurms.org
<HymnToLife> what exactly it is ?
<HymnToLife> is it*
<chaumurky> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<crouton> !forums
<Ubugtu> hmm... forums is http://www.ubuntuforums.org, crouton
<JazzCrazed> goink: no dice with 3ware above the pata ide in boot order...install still freezes on grub installation
<chaumurky> lol
<chaumurky> also have a look in http://ubuntuguide.squarecows.com/doku.php
<Seveas> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5581
<HymnToLife> thanks :)
<chaumurky> oh yeah, pete here too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<chaumurky> :-)
<Goink> JazzCrazed, strange. I have used 3ware without a hitch, must be something else...
<MrBlowtatoes> yeah, useing LMMS , i'm gettign NO sound while useing ALSA
<Seveas> it's the softirq daemon, a kernel thread that schedules the bottom halves of interrupt handlers that use softirq's or tasklets as bottom half
<pete__> chau, which type of internet connection should my vm have?
<HymnToLife> anyway, it takes 0 bytes of memory so I don't think it's this one who slows down MrBlowtatoes' comp :p
<chaumurky> bridged to start with
<JazzCrazed> goink: mebbe i just can't use sata raid and a pata ide at the same time
<chaumurky> it will have it's own IP
<JazzCrazed> for grub that is
<JazzCrazed> *shrug*
<MickMcMack> " ** (swfdec-mozilla-player:11946): WARNING **: No GConf default audio sink key and esdsink doesn't work
<MickMcMack> Could not create audio sink " I get this when Firefox tries to start Flash Player/
<MrBlowtatoes> i have 192mb RAM btw, heh
<MickMcMack> How can I stop it from trying to start audio?
<MrBlowtatoes> lots of things slow me down on linux [though with windows i barely used half of that] 
<Jormundgand> MickMcMack: Set up an audio sink that works. I installed ALSA and OSS emulation.
<Goink> JazzCrazed, That should not be a problem at all. But you might try pulling the ide cable out an redoing the installation
<MickMcMack> Jormundgand, NO audio works. At all.
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, you do not have esd running
<JazzCrazed> goink, yea, i'll try that...thx again
<winterborne> Anybody here got FastCGI working with Rails and Apache2?
<cafuego> !test
<Ubugtu> test is Failed., cafuego
<occy> anyone know how to resize a window in Gnome to be a specific size?  like, I want to set my chat window at say 800x600
<cafuego> Honestly.
<Goink> JazzCrazed, That will ensure that the installer places everyting on the 3ware
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, run it 'esd' in a terminal
<chaumurky> No news pete? Sounds like good news!!
<Goldfish> I think the geometry argument is a standard X setting for any window. Don't use it ever...
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, command not found.
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, install it
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, or polypaudio sudo apt-get install esd
<varsendagger> MickMcMack, what are you trying to do?
<Goink> Anybody else using a  dual core? I am having loads of timing issues with it.
<MickMcMack> varsendagger, get flash player to work.
<MickMcMack> varsendagger, if I can get sound working too, that's a big plus.
<varsendagger> are you using firefox?
<varsendagger> MickMcMack,
<MickMcMack> varsendagger, yessir.
<varsendagger> just a sec
<varsendagger> do you use the Command line?
<chaumurky> hello ubotu...
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<Ubugtu> (Passed.
<chaumurky> !hello
<cortex> good morning everyone
<ubotu> Hi, chaumurky!
<Ubugtu> I have no idea.
<cafuego> piece of shit perl
<chaumurky> meow!!
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, install esd as i told you
<Goldfish> So, is ubugtu happen to be ubotu's half-brother?
<Stork> hi, how can i connect to a remote computer running ubuntu (like the vncviewer but for the command line)
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, is that libesd0 ?
<chaumurky> !poke
* ubotu pokes chaumurky with a ruler
<Ubugtu> hmm... poke is microphone), chaumurky
<amias> Stork: ssh
<Goldfish> Stork: ssh
<chaumurky> !?
<Ubugtu> I don't have a clue!
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, chaumurky
<chaumurky> !!
<ubotu> well, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Ubugtu> ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me, chaumurky
<ubotu> Ubugtu: I give up, what is it?
<Ubugtu> 10-4.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %chaumurky!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !unload infobot
<Ubugtu> The operation succeeded.
<ubotu> Seveas: What?
<cafuego> <heh>
<Seveas> :)
<Goldfish> hahah
<JazzCrazed> goink: after installin successfully, i'd presumably be able to plug the ide drive back in, right?
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, the package is esound
<Goldfish> !Who is still there?
<ubotu> Goldfish: what are you talking about?
<cafuego> Seveas: I have no idea why ubotu is behaving this badly, no odd logs...
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, sudo apt-get install esound
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, sec...
<Seveas> cafuego, freenode hickup earlier
<Seveas> !part
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Seveas
<nosralboo> can someone IM me and tell me how to use apache 2
<Goink> JazzCrazed, Yes, just keep the 3ware at the start of the boot chain
<cafuego> Seveas: He ought to auto reconnect, though.
<crouton> hey folks, anyone using the fglrx driver but are stuck with Mesa?
<HymnToLife> !play_with_ubotu
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, installed.
<ubotu> HymnToLife: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Seveas> yeah, ubugtu should too, but doesn't
<JazzCrazed> goink: right...cool, thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %HymnToLife!*@*]  by Seveas
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, does it need any configuring?
* cafuego blames perl
<Goldfish> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<Goink> JazzCrazed, that way you should be able to boot windows from grub
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, no afaik
<Seveas> ubugtu is python :)
<JazzCrazed> goink: i'd obviously have to edit menu.lst if i ever wanted to do dual boot, right?
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, the error hasn't gone away.
<crouton> !fglrx
<ubotu> well, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> but blaming perl is always right :)
* cafuego blames the 'p' in LAMP then.
<varsendagger> Seveas, what was going on with the ubotu and ubungtu?
<Seveas> varsendagger, ubotu was missing
* cafuego SHOULD just rewrite ubotu in php
* erUSUL thinks that Seveas is wiser for choosing python over perl
<JazzCrazed> goink: right now my priority is at least being able to mount the pata drive and access its files
<Jormundgand> Anyone have any experience getting sound to work in Flash movies in Firefox 1.5 in Ubuntu? The FIREFOX_DSP trick worked for Ubuntu's version of 1.0.7.
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, run it type esd in a terminal
<varsendagger> missing,,,
<varsendagger> MickMcMack,  listen to Jormundgand
<Goink> JazzCrazed, that should work as soon as you plug the cable back in
<JazzCrazed> goink: sounds good...thx a ton
<MickMcMack> varsendagger, it's ALL sound that doesn't work.
<MickMcMack> varsendagger, not just flash sound.
<crouton> anyone using fglrx with a Radeon 9100?
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, with esd running, I still get the same error.
<Goink> JazzCrazed, Dualboot needs a little setup, but just follow the grub docs
<nosralboo> apache???
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, and other sound? have you tried rhythmbox?
<crouton> nosralboo : hit the forums or the wiki, somebody has to have done a setup like what you want to do
<nosralboo> ok thanks
<raveneye> hi, anyone else with a breezy crashing amarok?
<JazzCrazed> goink: i have another machine that is setup with dual boot ubuntu and xp, with xp on hda...u think i'd be able to copy the xp section of menu.lst?
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, have you btw closed ff and open it again
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, yep - I closed FF, ran esd in one term, ff in another and got the same sound error.
<MickMcMack> And no, no sound works.
<MrBlowtatoes> can someone help me get unrar-nonfree working? it still won't install
<Goink> JazzCrazed, if the partition numbering is the same, yes. Anyway, it is safe even if it fails
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, :( run gstreamer-properties and chec conf
<Comrade_Vladimir> what channel should i go to to talk about mp3 playerws
<erUSUL> *check*
<Jormundgand> Anyone have any experience getting sound to work in Flash movies in Firefox 1.5 in Ubuntu? The FIREFOX_DSP trick worked for Ubuntu's version of 1.0.7. (I'll keep asking until I get a response. =P)
<iicaptain> !rules
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Goink> JazzCrazed, but you should read the grub docs on how to browse to the boot device you need,   that will come in handy some day
<lightbright> hi
<eksajm> hello =)
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, no such command as gstreamer-properties
* Goldfish draws up a cold beer, and slides it down the bar to lightbright.
<eksajm> when i start adept i get a "provide root pass" and i do but it says it is wrogn password
<eksajm> anyone else have this problem
* Goldfish sends round 2 to eksajm.
<lightbright> Goldfish: i dont drink alcohol, but a grape juice would be good :)
<JazzCrazed> goink: i will...i did actually read them a while ago when i was setting up grub for a mepis/xp dual boot, but have neglected em since ubuntu install seems to do fine on its own; but i'll refresh myself :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb qjeieVib!*@* *!*@84-217-138-222.tn.glocalnet.net *!*@p508B6CC4.dip.t-dialin.net %HymnToLife!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %chaumurky!*@* %shogun_!*@* %quadra!*@* %orkin!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %Kels!*@* %Kelsey23!*@* %morgania!*@* %*!*@host86-140-155-173.range86-140.btcentralplus.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@81.180.175.133]  by Seveas
* Goldfish runs to the end of bar, intercepting the beer, and replacing it with a cold grape juice.
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, what!? 8|
<eksajm> anyomne else haveing problems with adept?
<HymnToLife> thanks Seveas :p
<Comrade_Vladimir> what channel should i go to to talk about mp3 playerws
<Goink> JazzCrazed, good luck on the install!
* Jormundgand congratulates Goldfish with transferring momentum from the beer to the grape juice so efficiently.
<Jormundgand> s/with/for/g
<Xenguy> Comrade_Vladimir: I use xmms FWIW
<Comrade_Vladimir> the chabnnel
<Comrade_Vladimir> channel
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, you told me to run gstreamer-properties, there are no gstreamer-anything commands.
<HymnToLife> Xenguy > he was merely talking about ipod-like devices I think
<Xenguy> HymnToLife: ahh
<Comrade_Vladimir> one that plays mp3s as well as mp3s
<Comrade_Vladimir> i wish the mrobe 500 played vids
<Jormundgand> Anyone have any experience getting sound to work in Flash movies in Firefox 1.5 in Ubuntu? The FIREFOX_DSP trick worked for Ubuntu's version of 1.0.7, and the people in the two #firefox channels just told me to go here.
<Seveas> Jormundgand: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<mrgumble> fds
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, more fun; I apt-get'd gstremaer-alsa and now I can't run "esd" - it tells me: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Jormundgand> Seveas: I'd rather avoid it scrolling up and out of peoples' chat/memory buffers, and mailing lists are just slower chatrooms.
<Seveas> Jormundgand, then you'll get kicked out very quickly, repeating is very annoying
<Goldfish> Jormundgand: I don't think I know the answer now, nor 30 seconds ago, nor 1 minute, nor....
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, but it should be. try System>Preferences>[multimedia selector or something]  (i have spanish version)
<natex> anyone have a gimp 2.3.5 package?
<Jormundgand> Then we enter a Clinton-style debate over the nature of "repeating". If it's periodic every half-hour or so then it's just making sure people don't forget there's an outstanding question and exposing new people to it. Repetition every few seconds is, I agree, annoying.
<Seveas> sigh
* gnomefreak closes eyes
<MickMcMack> erUSUL, where would I find that?
<Jormundgand> However, since you insist, I shall stop.
<eksajm> heyguys, what program du you sue to unrar .rar files?
<Seveas> unrar
<bob832> this is probably a "bad" question, but, i just install apache but what directory is the actual html files stored in?
<HymnToLife> winrar through Wine
<FrdPrefct> apt-get install unrar
<Seveas> (pacakge unrar-nonfree)
<Xenguy> bob832: /var/www/
<Goldfish> bob832: Probably /var/www. It is part of the configuration in /etc/apache2
<chaumurky> still blocked??
<chrisx1_> yer its /var/www im messin with apache atm
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, in the menu System>Preferences>[somethin about multimedia] 
<Jormundgand> Multimedia Systems Selector?
<eksajm> Seveas, hum i used it in gentoo, but "unrar" is not availbile in the apt get thingy,  and unrarfree doesnt work
<bob832> alright, thanks
<Seveas> eksajm, unrar-nonfree is in multiverse
<erUSUL> Seveas, do you know in what package comes gstreamer-properties (or how to find out) ?
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<eksajm> Seveas, which means?
<Seveas> !find gstreamer-properties
<vaxaren> does anybody now why i cant use any of the admin programs (as a normal user, i have not tryed root) under gnome? it asks for a password and it doesnt mather if i give it my pass or the root password, nothing just happens
<Seveas> eksajm, it means you need to enable multiverse in sources.list
<Seveas> !tell eksajm about sources
<eksajm> SEJeff, thx
<HymnToLife> normally it should work with your user password vaxaren
<chrisx1_> How Do i find my "groupname"
<eksajm> vaxaren,  i have the same problem!
<Goldfish> chrisx1_: type id, type groups
<SEJeff> chrisx1_: groups username
<vaxaren> HymnToLife, that is what i thought too :)
<ClayG> j
<MickMcMack> !tell me about gstreamer-properties
<vaxaren> i youst installed it
<gnomefreak> what is th -H for in sudo -i -H ?
<MickMcMack> -_-;;;
<HymnToLife> vaxaren > try running sudo disks-admin from a terminal
<windowmaker> hi guys, i recently just installed my nvidia drivers, and games that require opengl or sdl type rendering are working great, but i can't get sound or music to work in tuxracer =(
<Seveas> gnomefreak, it resets the $HOME variable
<gnomefreak> Seveas,  ok ty
<Seveas> gnomefreak, sudo -i is the shortcut for sudo -sH
<vaxaren> HymnToLife, ok
<ClayG> msg MemoServ LIST
<vaxaren> nothing happens, it only returns to the command line
<vaxaren> if i try it again it doesnt even ask for a password... :)
* MickMcMack sulks.
<erUSUL> windowmaker, you may have to kill esd before running the game
<HymnToLife> the second one is normal
<HymnToLife> the first obviously isn't
<vaxaren> ok
<windowmaker> erUSUL: is doing that safe? i ermember when i used to use KDE, i killed arts and it never came back
<windowmaker> erUSUL: i've also tried using ALSA, that didn't fix the problem either
<cafuego> !part
<Ubugtu> Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubotu> cafuego: What?
<cafuego> !part
<ubotu> cafuego: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Xenguy> hehe
<cafuego> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, cafuego?
<erUSUL> MickMcMack, i'm lost i thought that gstremaer-properties was installed by default in ubuntu but you do not have it :(
<poningru> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<JaGuar> :)
<poningru> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<poningru> dont ever leave
<MickMcMack> :(
<erUSUL> windowmaker, check if you actually have esd running (ps ax | grep esd)
<lightbright> anyone know hoe to edit a VOB file?
<HymnToLife> lightbright
<pete__> VOB=dvd file?
<HymnToLife> > avidemux
<chaumurky> lightbright, the video or the meta info?
<HymnToLife> pete__ > yes
<mxxl> LoL :|
<thoron> Can I take bugzilla package from debian?
<cafuego> lightbright: convert into editable format, edit, recode back into vob.
<sinizzl> no
<poningru> thoron: what you mean?
* poningru beats cafuego with a large trout
<sinizzl> it makes an evil monster called gelguen come out of the earth
<thoron> poningru, Where I can get bugzilla package for Ubuntu?
<poningru> thats for taking ubotu away >:(
<cafuego> poningru: You are mistaken.
<nosralboo> how do I check my ip in with terminal?
<Xenguy> nosralboo: ifconfig
<zelevw> hi guys...i can't play dvds...i followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ...where else can i look for help? thank you.
* poningru hands cafuego an icepack
<chaumurky> ifconfig
<gnomefreak> nosralboo, ifconfig
<windowmaker> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/458982
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> I guess dvd is "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<poningru> thats for creating the bot :)
<cafuego> poningru: ubotu went away because freenode broke.
<nosralboo> it doesn't work
<soundray> thoron, it's in universe.
<poningru> cafuego: oh ic
<cafuego> poningru: I had to manuaklly restart 'im to get him back online.
<nosralboo> I have tried ipconfig
<poningru> ooph
<zelevw> erUSUL: thanks
<nosralboo> and nothing happens
<Xenguy> nosralboo: sudo?
<cafuego> nosralboo: 'ifconfig'.
* gnomefreak brb reboot :(
<thoron> soundray, what is universe, I am new to ubuntu, sorry I haven't read anything yet.
<cafuego> nosralboo: ipconfig is a windows tool.
<HymnToLife> nosralboo > iFconfig
<erUSUL> windowmaker, you have it running you will have to kill it for some games to have sound
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<thoron> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<chaumurky> ipconfig - that caught me too back in the day...
<nosralboo> OHH
<nosralboo> i'm stupid
<nosralboo> sorry you guys
<chaumurky> no
<thoron> Ok, "You can enable the universe component by editing the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" after installing Ubuntu."
<nosralboo> I thought that was a P
<nosralboo> not an f
<windowmaker> erUSUL: but will it come back? because when i killed arts when i used to use KDE, artsd never came back
<chaumurky> not stupid - catching up, that's all
<rudiz> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
* cafuego suggests picking a better font ;-)
<soundray> thoron, you've got it.
<erUSUL> windowmaker, you will have to run it manually after playing
* MickMcMack slaps the "omniscient" bots.
<windowmaker> erUSUL:  thanks
<chaumurky> yeah, like totally LOL!
<cafuego> MickMcMack: ow!
<MickMcMack> cafuego, sorry. :(
<erUSUL> windowsrefund, np
<MickMcMack> cafuego, I am just bitter.
<MickMcMack> cafuego, like an old person, BITTER. :(
<cafuego> MickMcMack: old people are like good coffee. Strong and bitter.
<MickMcMack> cafuego, I am not old in years, only in spite and cynicism. :(
<ipricku> does anyone know a good website editing program... kinda like frintpage i guess...
<ipricku> frontpage
<Subhuman> ipricku, like wysiwig?
<cafuego> ipricku: try 'nvu'
<nosralboo> ok I have another question, why is it that when I try to connect to my apache server, I get "Connection Refused Error"
<ipricku> yeah
<erUSUL> ipricku, nvu
<Subhuman> yeah.
<ipricku> cool ty
<ipricku> ty all
<cafuego> ipricku: But when it comes to 'good" even 'cat' is better than frontpage.
<ipricku> cat?... ill check that out too
<chaumurky> cat sure uses less resources...
<cafuego> and cat has a better chance of producing compliant html.
<ipricku> and i can get these thru add apps?
<soundray> ipricku, cat is already on your system.
<chaumurky> apart from pebcak
* MickMcMack suggests pico!
<ipricku> oh ok
<ipricku> damn
<windowmaker> erUSUL: mmh, that worked, how do i start esd again?
* Subhuman suggests learning vim and using a real editor :P
* poningru suggests emacs
<soundray> ipricku, enter 'man cat'
<soundray> ipricku, not much in the way of wysywig or specialized html features :)
<MickMcMack> poningru, did you just mention the forbidden editor? :O!
<chaumurky> oh oh... .here we go.....
<ipricku> yeah
<ipricku> ok
<nosralboo> why can't I connect to my apache server? I have entered the ip and my php file into the browser, and I get the error "The connection was refused when trying to connect to XXX.XXX.X.X
<Xenguy> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gedit is better than xemacs.
<Xenguy> :P
<erUSUL> windowmaker, run esd in a terminal
* MickMcMack takes up arms against the VIMfidels.
* MickMcMack chuckles at his own pun. :(
<soundray> !start an OS war
<ubotu> soundray: Bugger all, i dunno
<Subhuman> lol NOTEPAD!11!
<Subhuman> :P
* cafuego loads MickMcMack up with bomb.el
<chaumurky> let's not get VIMdictive...
<Subhuman> but seriously, its a editor, use what your used to.
<MickMcMack> :D
<miyavi> o.o
<Xenguy> haha
<nosralboo> why can't I connect to my apache server? I have entered the ip and my php file into the browser, and I get the error "The connection was refused when trying to connect to XXX.XXX.X.X
<poningru> EMACS
<Subhuman> but vim is the best in the end :P
<windowmaker> erUSUL: i did that, it made some funny noises, but now other noises aren't working and the tuxracer sounds still work aha
<miyavi> o_o
<chaumurky> oh, I love that word, best...
<cafuego> The best editor is the one you can work comfortably with.
<poningru> nosralboo: make sure you have read permission
<chaumurky> it's the best word in the universe - and multiverse
<nosralboo> i do
<[m] > hi all
<erUSUL> windowmaker, you can run it while other apps are using alsa (tuxracer)
<nosralboo> does it have to do with my router settings?
<poningru> nosralboo: no the browser
<chaumurky> [m] hi.
<Xenguy> cafuego: tho it still pains me to watch brilliant sysadmins use pico ;-)
<poningru> nosralboo: hmm it might
<miyavi> :P
<Xenguy> cafuego: (I know one)
<poningru> can you ping the thing?
<chrisx1_> anybody know about virtualhosts on apache2?
<Subhuman> lol @ pico
<Xenguy> ;-)
* erUSUL -- 
<erUSUL> VI has two modes: the one in which it beeps and the one in which
<erUSUL>  it doesn't :P
<MickMcMack> Subhuman, pico is good for some things. :O
<chaumurky> rather VIMinous comment!
<miyavi> xD
<soundray> I'll stick with joe
<Subhuman> MickMcMack, mehi cant talk , i used it for ages until i got into vi/ vim :P
<windowmaker> erUSUL: no i can't
<varsendagger> chaumurky, didm't you get banned>
<varsendagger> ?
<MickMcMack> Subhuman, so did I.
<psi> My Breezy install hangs while loading the "ide-generic" module. any ideas?
<chaumurky> ahem you need me to leave?
<[m] > i am a Mandriva user and i like it very much as i have changed from freebsd to it i want to know what special in Ubuntu that makes it no popual distribution?
<psi> it's during the hardware detection
<varsendagger> no no
<MickMcMack> Subhuman, I had to force myself to learn vi/m only for the syntax highlighting.
<Xenguy> ugh
<chaumurky> I man helpful - just made a booboo with bot 'sall
<Xappe> anyone using dual head with fglrx?
<Subhuman> MickMcMack, well I tried vi, and was like "why cant i type :(" so i used pico and nano, until i was enlightened about the "i"nsert mode :D
<Xenguy> clue = ?
<carl> anyone here use cedega?
<MickMcMack> Subhuman, I know your pain. :D
<rixth> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<soundray> psi, is it a SATA system?
<psi> soundray: yes
<HymnToLife> lol, nice one :p
<varsendagger> [m] , ubuntu is awesome you should install it and then get a problem and come back here and see how helpful everyone really is
<MickMcMack> !ask protocol
<ubotu> MickMcMack: I give up, what is it?
<carl> does anyone use cedega ?.Does it work well
<soundray> psi, SATA support is a bit patchy in places. Do you know which chipset you have?
* Xenguy begins inserting random bits of verbal nonsense...
<HymnToLife> !cedega
<ubotu> I guess cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<MickMcMack> cafuego, tell ubotu about the ask protocol!
<Pauls74462> hi
<debbie> hello
<Xappe> ok, then. I can't figure out if the vga or dvi connector is referred to as primary when setting up dual head with fglrxconfig
<Subhuman> hmm, im new to this channel, so what is ubotu? some kind of bot?
<BlueDevil> yes
<psi> soundray: no, not really. i run debian on this machine, though.
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<chaumurky> leave bot alone
<varsendagger> yeah listen to chaumurky
<debbie> how can you get linux to show other hard drives you have on computer
<HymnToLife> !disks
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Wish i knew
* The_Isle_of_Mark pokes ubotu with a sharp stick
<Xenguy> debbie: sudo fdisk -l
<carl> anyone here know if you can install ati drivers thru cedega?
<ozstrike> does 32bit ubuntu work on an Athlon64 system?
<chrisx1_> how do i rename file in terminal?
<chaumurky> bot is bait
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ozstrike, yes
<rixth> ubotu: no cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<ubotu> okay, rixth
<HymnToLife> ozstrike > yes
<chaumurky> me take bait
<Xenguy> chrisx1_: mv
<qt2> sudo apt-get --purge remove $(deborphan) <- is this safe to do?
<ozstrike> ta
<erUSUL> ozstrike, yes
* MickMcMack wants ubotu to know the ask protocol. :(
<chaumurky> get caught
<chaumurky> have scar
<[m] > varsendagger: i feel that mandriva gives me more pakages on it's cds and ubuntu is only one cd is it enough?
<Pauls74462> where do you do the sudo fdisk -l at?
<chaumurky> me taste bad
<soundray> psi, well. it's possible that SATA isn't the problem then.
<chrisx1_> ty Xenguy
<chaumurky> get thrown back
<HymnToLife> !terminal
<windowmaker> ozstrike: yes, but i'm not sure if you would want to.... after all, the CDs are for free!
* MickMcMack eats chaumurky .
<psi> soundray: and, iirc, i've run earlier versions of ubuntu
<pete__> hey chau
<Xenguy> chrisx1_: yw
<chaumurky> ya
<carl> anyone here know how to install ati drivers?
<pete__> im installing xp pro on vmware :-)
<varsendagger> [m] ,  you can get any package you want
<pete__> tyty
<kittyfjun> teh whole init thing has be baffled
<The_Isle_of_Mark> windowmaker, some problems with libs on 64 just yet
<chaumurky> :-D
<dash-backuping> A question, I have a dual boot system with windows and gentoo. I am planning on wiping everything up and install ubuntu and windows. Do I have to particionate first on a knoppix live cd or something?
<eksajm> i just did: apt-get install samba, will that make a samba server start every time i start the computer?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kittyfjun, http://wiki.debianhelp.org/pmwiki.php/DebianHelpPages/DebianInitScripts
<erUSUL> [m] , if you are comfortable with mandriva stick with it
<ozstrike> ive heard its harder to get codecs and drivers installed for a n00b with the 64 bit version
<debbie> how can you copy information from you windows to linux
<Pauls74462> I'm running from tyhe livd cd can I download programs you linus and run them?
<eksajm> ozstrike, i think you have to emulate 32bits
<Subhuman> dash-backuping, i had a similiar setop, and no, install windows first
<varsendagger> [m] , i've used OS other than debian and i will not use them unless they have apt-get or emerge, that is why i like them
<Pauls74462> *live*
<HymnToLife> you certainly hve less software available with the 64bits version installed
<kittyfjun> Isle: ty
<chaumurky> pete, when you have it all installed use vmware's  pause/suspend button. very nifty
<HymnToLife> and the performance gain is very little
<soundray> psi, when I installed, I had to use noapic as a kernel boot parameter. That one often helps when booting recent machines.
<pete__> ok chau
<HymnToLife> so better install the 32 bit version, I say
<carl> is there a installer so i dont have to do anything fancy. to get ati drivers on my ubantu
<Subhuman> dash-backuping, and then install unbuntu, itll divide the space up for you, or let u do the partition tables
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kittyfjun, np :)
<ozstrike> tis why I recommended the 32 bit version to my friend
<windowmaker> The_Isle_of_Mark: 64-bit cpus are a waste of time at the moment, unless you're running a server
<sexualpotatoes> how do i get msfonts the wiki info is outdated
<varsendagger> [m] , that is something that is nifty about debian and ubuntu
<pete__> apt-get owns
<chaumurky> I'd better go do something with the day. buy guys.
<eksajm> if i apt-get install samba will i get a samba server started every time i start the computer?
<Subhuman> yes it does.
<varsendagger> pete__, yeah buddy
<chaumurky> buy heaps.... bye.
<pete__> apt-get is really the best thing since air.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> windowmaker, yep, but it has become the mainstream with AMD...it is their future devel track..good in ways bad in others
<Pauls74462> will windows fonts work with Unbuntu?
<MickMcMack> windowmaker, 64bit PC's are most definately NOT a waste of time.
<psi> soundray: ah, i'll give it shot
<varsendagger> pete__, i've heard that emerge is good
<cary> has anyone else had continuous checksum errors trying to install from CD? i know both cd rom drives work and the disks are burnt at 1x just in case, and the installer loads fine on another machine, but it REFUSES on this box. any help?
<pete__> hmm varse, emerge?
<sexualpotatoes> it say they will
<BlueDevil> Pauls74462: yes
<Siph0n> is there neway to see my local ip address? i know the one from online... but how bout the one from my lan?
<carl> Can anyone tell me or show me a good guide wihtout going insane how to install ati drivers on ubantu
<varsendagger> pete__, it is apt-get for gentoo
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Siph0n, ifconfig
<pete__> ic
<HymnToLife> Siph0n > ifconfig
<Subhuman> cary, check the cd is clean
<pete__> i prefer ubuntu
<varsendagger> me to
<Subhuman> varsendagger,  gentoo uses portage
<windowmaker> MickMcMack: for a desktop they are (at the moment) but by the time here is anough software for them, and it's a bit more supported then it'll be great
<cary> subhuman, i just burned it
<Subhuman> varsendagger,  which is supposed to be very good.
<soundray> eksajm, you get to pick whether samba runs as a demon or "on demand".
<MickMcMack> windowmaker, raytracing on a 64bit system is a dream.
<varsendagger> Subhuman, is that a BSD derivitive or how does that work?
<Pauls74462> blue how do I get acess to my windows fonts?
<[m] > varsendagger: ok i will try ubuntu hope it 's better. i need stable system and light
<Subhuman> cary, have u tried dumping an iso from the cd and checking the md5 for it?
<eksajm> soundray, kk how do i pick?
<BlueDevil> !tell sexualpotatoes about msfonts
<nosralboo> can someone tell me how to enable port forwarding so that  I can access my server remotely?
<carl> anyone have a ati video card here?
<thoron> soundray, daemon, not demon. ;)
<qt2> sudo apt-get --purge remove $(deborphan) & # apt-get --purge remove $(deborphan -a | awk {'print $2'} | grep ^py) <- is this safe to do?
<Subhuman> varsendagger, umm, its like a copy of the ports system yes, but its built from scratch. in python i think.
<qt2> ack
<varsendagger> [m] , if you wnat to you can install the ubuntu server if gnome seems a little too heavy and use something like fluxbox
<cary> subhuman, i tried MD5it on my mac on the image, but i am sort of checksum retarded. how would i check the md5 etc
<soundray> eksajm, it'll probably ask you, if not, you can 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba'
<soundray> eksajm, or maybe samba-common -- not sure.
<eksajm> thx mate
<eksajm> ill try that
<eksajm> ;)
<Siph0n> HymnToLife and The_Isle_of_Mark, thanx :)
<cary> subhuman, by the way, i have even redownloaded the iso from the ubuntu site to make sure i have a clean iso
<sexualpotatoes> i have ati
<carl> uboto
<carl> oh okay
<varsendagger> Subhuman, cool, i had an extra partition and i gave up on gentoo   i'll have to try it down the road
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Siph0n, np man
<carl> how do you isntall the drivers for it
<sexualpotatoes> bluedevil, it doesn't work ;)
<HymnToLife> btw, anyone know a good DVD-ripping app ?
<qt2> sudo apt-get --purge remove $(deborphan) & sudo apt-get --purge remove $(deborphan -a | awk {'print $2'} | grep ^py) <- is this safe to do?
<qt2> sorry for posting it twice, fixing some typo :E
<psi> soundray: does that mean typing "linux noapic" at the boot prompt? it didn't make a difference
<HymnToLife> I use dvd::rip but its avis are crappy quality
<BlueDevil> sexualpotatoes: why?
<soundray> thoron, seriously, isn't demon and daemon equivalent?
<Subhuman> cary, i mean like from the burned cd, i noticed that, and it was the actual cds that sucked, so i bought better ones and it worked fine
<eksajm> soundray, dows inetd mean it is on demand?
<varsendagger> [m] , the help you can get in this chat room is unreal compared to any other place i've looked
<carl> potatoes do you remember how you installed your ati display drivers
<soundray> psi, yes.
<Subhuman> varsendagger, gentoo can be a bitch to install, a few hours of work at least.
<soundray> eksajm, yes.
<varsendagger> --- including #debian
<cary> subhuman, i am willing to try it out, but i have no idea how to do it
<eksajm> kk thanks ;)
<sexualpotatoes> idk
<soundray> psi, nolapic is another one you can try.
<HymnToLife> gentoo is the ultimate geeky distro
<sexualpotatoes> vluedecial all is unabled
<BlueDevil> sexualpotatoes: what's the error/problem?
<carl> wow this is tech support at its best
<sexualpotatoes> carl, i didn't do you wan to get in gnome or 3d accel?
<Dewi> hmm. First boot of my breezy installation on a toshiba laptop, and it seems to have stopped on "starting hotplug subsystem"... the live CD worked okay. Any idea what I can do?
<Subhuman> cary, do u have access to windows box yes?
<soundray> psi, another weird problem I had fixed itself when I set the BIOS to re-read the configuration.
<le7r33> What is the laptop model?
<cary> subhuman, i have a couple of machines here running os x and a couple running windows (win2k and winxp)
<sexualpotatoes> bluedevil, no install canidates i have multiverse open
<soundray> psi, sorry can't remember the exact name of the option.
<[m] > varsendagger: what do you mean with unreal?, Mandriva chat room is good and many pepole has helped me in many ways
<Subhuman> cary, if so, just go into like a burning application like nero, and click create image or  something like that, and save one from the burned cd, then check that iso with the md5.
<sexualpotatoes> carl left
<sake> anyone know a good p2p prgram for ubuntu?
<pete__> limewire
<HymnToLife> sake > buy CDs
<pete__> sudo apt-get install limewire
<Subhuman> sake, i use a DC++ clone
<soundray> psi, something about ESD configuration I think.
<cary> subhuman, yes, but its teh "check that with the md5" thing i am clueless on how to do
<le7r33> Use Azureus
<Subhuman> which is good, so is limeiwre.
<Subhuman> oh right i see
<Subhuman> umm
<sexualpotatoes> hmm
<pete__> sudo apt-get azureus
<sake> limewire will run??
<pete__> :-)
<pete__> yes
<soundray> psi, but you can probably tell I'm fishing in the dark...
<pete__> need to install java first
<Subhuman> ill send u the link to a good windows md5 checekr
<pete__> for limewire and azureus.
<Subhuman> in linux itz command line app.
<varsendagger> [m] , i've tried to get help in #debian and also #fluxbox, they have both helped some but there is a real sence of community
<nanophobic> isn't azureus a bit bloated?
<pete__> no
<eksajm> Subhuman, what do you use?
<pete__> azureus is very good
<nanophobic> ok
<Pastor-Marc> how do I install adobe Reader? when I try to run it the way it says I says it can not create a dir....
<sake> well i dont think a link would do much now cuz im downloading the newer version of ubuntu right now
<HymnToLife> run it as root Pastor-Marc
<varsendagger> [m] , can i explain how the apt-get system works?
<thoron> soundray, no, demon is devil and daemon is internal voice.
<psi> soundray: no luck with nolapic either. thanks anyway. i'll dig around some more.
<BlueDevil> sexualpotatoes: what does "apt-cache show msttcorefonts" output?
<nanophobic> anyone uses radeon 7500?
<Subhuman> cary, http://www.toast442.org/md5/ use that
<cary> subhuman, thanks
<Pastor-Marc> I tried logging in as ROOT and was told root logins not allowed
<Subhuman> eksajm, a DC++ clone, i forget the name, ill go find it
<[m] > varsendagger: please, i don't know what is apt-get means?
<HymnToLife> !apt
<nanophobic> apt = aptitude
<thoron> soundray, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28mythology%29
<ubotu> it has been said that apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<soundray> thoron, maybe we need to go back to DOS terminology and call them TSR's :)
<sake> one more question is there really a big difference between 5.04 and 5.10??
<varsendagger> Pastor-Marc, we use sudo
<chaumurky> sake: yes, quite.
<nanophobic> realplay ESD problem is resolved in 5.10 i guess
<sake> hmm
<soundray> sake, I found that it's much more polished. Hardware support is massively better, too.
<chaumurky> much bett HW support
<eksajm> Pastor-Marc, or su
<sake> so i guess iuts good im getting 5.1
<sake> its*
<Subhuman> eksajm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76643, that explains how to install it, dc++ is quite tricky to set up first time through, but very nice once its set up
<Pastor-Marc> ok  I went to the dir it is in (the install script) and tried sudo install and it said not enough peramiters
<eksajm> okey thanks mate
<soundray> thoron, thanks for the link.
<varsendagger> [m] , lets say you wanted to install a tetris game?  what would you do using mandriva?   you would go to their website and then search for tetris
<Dewi> how do I get a more detailed display during boot? all I see is <name> [ OK ]  , <name> [ OK ]  ... how do I get more detail?
<MrBlowtatoes> can someone help me get unrar-nonfree working? it still won't install
<sake> and is there any way i could get steam to run??
<Subhuman> cary, so grab the md5 and check it with that, if the md5 file and the file are in the same folder with the same filename, it should jus drag and drop and check.
<czr> does anyone know of any handy small gtk application that monitors host availability based on pings and such?
<BlueDevil> MrBlowtatoes: what's the problem?
<kittyfjun> safe tog et rid of exim4?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dewi, hit tab
<MrBlowtatoes> i get package not foudn error
<cafuego> kittyfjun: Yes.
<Dewi> The_Isle_of_Mark: does nothing
<MrBlowtatoes> and my osrces.list is not emssed up
<MrBlowtatoes> nothign is commented
<nanophobic> does anyone find graphics rendering in ubuntu sluggish?
<MrBlowtatoes> and everyhting is universe/multiverse
<Dewi> The_Isle_of_Mark: I'm already out of the graphical screen and into text, but this has even less detail than the graphical one did
<BlueDevil> MrBlowtatoes: you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<[m] > varsendagger: i usually use the rpmdrake and have some online ftp added in my list
<nanophobic> you could viritually paint by dragging windows around the desktop :(
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: Did you typo in sources.list, like you do on here?
<pete__> blow
<nanophobic> *virtually
<pete__> blowtatoes.
<Subhuman> nanophobic, no, you sure your drivers are correct?
<MrBlowtatoes> no
<pete__> sudo apt-get install rar
<pete__> did you do that?
<MrBlowtatoes> non
<nanophobic> it's ati
<HymnToLife> MrBlowtatoes W don't forget to run sudo apt-get update before
<MrBlowtatoes> no*
<hd420> I'm in dpkg hell here :(
<pete__> blowtatoes
<pete__> sudo apt-get install rar
<pete__> do that.
<sake> has anyone had an issue with slower internet connection??
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dewi check your logs then :)
<MrBlowtatoes> i ahve updated and installed 50 other apps sence then
<le7r33> anyone useing e17?
<Dewi> The_Isle_of_Mark: and how do I get to those if the system will not boot?
<varsendagger> if you wanted to do it ubuntu style you would type in the terminal  (or use synatpic search ) apt-cache search tetris  and then you would be able to look at some of the packages and then apt-get install  <package>
<Subhuman> nanophobic, i have a nvidia card, but until i installed the correct nvidia drivers mine was sluggish.
<Hoxzer_> somebody here has got gmailfs work?
<varsendagger> [m] , does rpm drake work the same way
<cary> subhuman, working on trying to dump an image from the disk. any suggestions on what app to use for that?
<Subhuman> nanophobic, might be worth looking around for. the ati drivers.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dewi, failsafe?
<Determinist> this is annoying. i'm trying to create an icon that links to my home folder but i cant find a way to link to it. what would the URL be for my home folder to give to the icon?
<nanophobic> subhu, mine's old ati radeon 7500
<Subhuman> cary, nero if youve got it
<MrBlowtatoes> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MrBlowtatoes> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MrBlowtatoes> is only available from another source
<Dewi> The_Isle_of_Mark: what's that?
<nosralboo> how do I set up a static ip in linux?
<nosralboo> ubuntu*
<sake> ever since i switched to ubuntu from windows i have noticed that my connection speed has dropped significantly
<varsendagger> what is gmailfs?
<pete__> that is odd sake, mine got faster
<Jormundgand> I on the contrary noticed a general increase.
<le7r33> gmailfs is fixed
<le7r33> i dont beleave you can use it anymore
<HymnToLife> Subhuman > Nero can't create ISOs I think
<cary> subhuman, the comp im using has something like nero smart start but i cant find a place where to save an image, only copy disk etc
<Determinist> nosralboo, system->administration->network->pick a device
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dewi, when you first see grub loading, hit esc and pick failsafe..I think that is it
<Subhuman> varsendagger, it allows u to use the gmail area as like ftp
<pete__> me too jormundgang
<[m] > varsendagger: what do you mean the same way? which way?
<Hoxzer_> le7r33: or do you beleave you are cheating me?
<Subhuman> HymnToLife, is does as ive used it to check burned cds before.
<nifelseki> i can't get load_fw_ar5523 to work --> error is main(164): usage: load_fw_ar5523 <firmware file> [<vendor ID> <product ID>] 
<HymnToLife> oh ok, I must have missed it then :p
<Dr_Acemaster> nosralboo: go to system, admin, networking
<ipricku> ok i got another question... what about a program like fireworks??? whats kinda the same
<Jormundgand> I do however need to get sound working in FF 1.5's Flash player plugin.
<sexualpotatoes> i am trying to enable multiverse and universe throw synaptic put it isn't saving any chyanges when i click ok
<ipricku> thanks in advance
<HymnToLife> Jormundgand > The Gimp
<varsendagger> [m] , can you type rpm search package and then jsut install it?
<BlueDevil> MrBlowtatoes: apt-cache search unrar
<cafuego> nifelseki: Well, use it as specified. Find a firmware file and look up the vendor id and product id (they're in 'lspci')
<MrBlowtatoes> i have done that and tried everything
<HymnToLife> oh no, that one was for ipricku
<cafuego> varsendagger: No, you don't use rpm (at all!) on Ubuntu.
<ipricku> oh really... gimp does that????
<ipricku> cool
<ipricku> thanks
<BlueDevil> MrBlowtatoes: post your sources.list
<Dewi> The_Isle_of_Mark: hmm. that's strange. got through it fine on second boot
<nifelseki> cafuego: yep.. did it but it's still outputting it
<varsendagger> cafuego, i do
<Dewi> The_Isle_of_Mark: perhaps ubuntu automatically skips stuff that crashed last time?
<varsendagger> alien
<[m] > varsendagger: yes i can use urpmi and install the pkg i want
<MrBlowtatoes> where?
<BlueDevil> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dewi try it a few times, could be a hardware problem
<MrBlowtatoes> crono@Knoppix:~$ apt-cache search unrar
<MrBlowtatoes> unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files
<Subhuman> cary, well in nero burning rom, itz recorder save track i think
<Subhuman> im not sure, im not in windows atm
<Seveas> MrBlowtatoes, knoppix?
<varsendagger> [m] , cool  i just think that that deal is the coolest thing since sliced bread
<MrBlowtatoes> i got unrar-free it don't work
<sake> pete_ do you think its cause im using 5.04??
<Dewi> The_Isle_of_Mark: and then it skipped installing all packages because "there was a problem"
<MrBlowtatoes> ubuntu
<Subhuman> cary, google will help you more than i can here
<MrBlowtatoes> hostmask is knoppix
<amias> does dpkg use scrollkeeper when its doing package management
<Seveas> why? :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dewi check the logs
<cafuego> amias: no
<MrBlowtatoes> becasue i didn't chnage the defaulkt
<BlueDevil> lol
<Seveas> the default is not knoppix..
<MrBlowtatoes> i jsut click ok
<varsendagger> [m] , could you intall gnome with it?
<MrBlowtatoes> it was for me
<pete__> blowtatoes
<nifelseki> cafuego: i typed --> load_fw_ar5523 /etc/ndiswrapper/ar5523.bin 2001:3a 03
<MrBlowtatoes> duirng installation
<pete__> sudo apt-get install rar
<pete__> do that blowtatoes
<BlueDevil> haha :)
<Seveas> then it's not an ubuntu cd
<Jormundgand> The problem is that I can't find any configuration files which relate to which sound system is used by the Flash plugin.
<MrBlowtatoes> that don't work pete
<digits> I really really like the dapper bootsplash! :)
<pete__> it does..
<MrBlowtatoes> it was
<Seveas> MrBlowtatoes, bullshit
<MrBlowtatoes> i downaldoed it from the ubuntu site
<cary> subhuman, thanks man. not trying to be a tool and not search for stuff. ill move to the other machine and try to figure this mess out. thanks
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: 'sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree'
<pete__> it does work
<Seveas> Ubuntu cd's don't have 'knoppix' as hostname
<MrBlowtatoes> doesn't work
<MrBlowtatoes> well, it was the default when i insatlled
<BlueDevil> MrBlowtatoes: post your sources.list
<Subhuman> cary, no problems man, we all need the help sometimes.
<MrBlowtatoes> maby form past installation
<MrBlowtatoes> where?
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: If you can't be arsed giving useful error messages,w e can't be arsed helping you.
<Seveas> MrBlowtatoes, in your chat client: /exec -o cat /etc/issue
<BlueDevil> !tell MrBlowtatoes about pastebin
<MrBlowtatoes> i have given the error messages, you all ignored it
<HymnToLife> !tell HymnToLife about pastebin
<HymnToLife> that rocks
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: "<MrBlowtatoes> doesn't work"  is NOT a useful error message.
<varsendagger> Seveas, what would that do that you just told MrBlowtatoes
<nanophobic> Subhuman, I think I found something here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26148
<MrBlowtatoes> i didn';t say that either
<Seveas> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<Seveas> ^-- that (on a breezy system)
<[m] > varsendagger: i know it was not hard when i switched to linux from windows, but i really want to have a good recomendation to switch from a linux dist. to another, i am just amaized ubuntu is no. dist. in distwatch for 12 monthes WHY? what is there more..
<MrBlowtatoes> Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MrBlowtatoes> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MrBlowtatoes> is only available from another source
<MrBlowtatoes> for the second time...
<BlueDevil> lsb-release
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %MrBlowtatoes!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NO PASTING
<HymnToLife> no caps ;)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> paste paste paste lol
<cafuego> MrBlowtatoes: Then you do NOT have universe anbled properly.
<BlueDevil> MrBlowtatoes: do you want help?
<gnomefreak> is there a periodic table app for ubuntu?
<Seveas> cafuego, multiverse :)
<cafuego> whichever
<Jormundgand> gnomefreak: GPeriodic.
<nifelseki> what's wrong with this: root@ubuntu:/etc/ndiswrapper# ls
<nifelseki> ar5523.bin  athfmwdl  neta5agu
<nifelseki> root@ubuntu:/etc/ndiswrapper# load_fw_ar5523 /etc/ndiswrapper/ar5523.bin 2001:3a03
<nifelseki> main(164): usage: load_fw_ar5523 <firmware file> [<vendor ID> <product ID>] 
<nifelseki> root@ubuntu:/etc/ndiswrapper# lsusb
<nifelseki> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 2001:3a03 D-Link Corp. [hex] 
<nifelseki> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<nifelseki> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000
<Jormundgand> aaaaagh
<chaumurky> seveas how does '/exec -o cat' work? Is that an IRC thing?
<nifelseki> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nifelseki!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> ty Jormundgand
<BlueDevil> hgrrrrrrrr
<Seveas> gnomefreak, gperiodic - periodic table application
<cafuego> Can you tell it's the weekend yet? ;-)
<varsendagger> [m] , debian is a really good distro, and we are finally getting some periotic updates, i don't know
<BlueDevil> don't you people _EVER_ read the topic?
<Dewi> I am dual-booting ubuntu and windows XP. How can I remove grub and restore the boot areas to the standard windows ones?
<varsendagger> hey guys what is so cool about ubuntu?
<Jormundgand> Everything.
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas ] 
<varsendagger> here's another thing, i got mplayer running in like five minutes
<cafuego> Dewi: run 'fdisk /mbr' from within windows.
<linkd> its easy to use and combinaes the power of the apt package management withthe power of linmux!
<Seveas> LOL! while searching for periodic table i found this: mencal - A menstruation calendar
<linkd> *linux
<varsendagger> Seveas, ha ha
<linkd> heh
<crouton> damn fglrx driver... keeps freezing
<The_Isle_of_Mark> lol @ mencal
<Seveas> crouton, use the latest from ati.com
<BlueDevil> Seveas: need it? :)
<Dewi> cafuego: so if I rewrite the windows MBR using that method, and delete my ext3 partition, that's ubuntu totally gone?
<cafuego> nifelseki: 'load_fw_ar5523 /etc/ndiswrapper/ar5523.bin 2001 3a03'
<Jormundgand> Seveas: Install it XD
<Dewi> cafuego: (don't panic, I'm installing another one)
<cafuego> Dewi: it won't delete Ubuntu.
<cafuego> Dewi: Well, deleting the partition will :-)
<Dewi> cafuego: but if I delete my paritions as well...
<Dewi> cafuego: I just want to give the ubuntu installer the same state it had originally (xp with a gap on disk after it)
<Rev-Marc> I downloaded the AdobeReader RPM can I install it in Ubuntu?
<cafuego> Dewi: *nod* Then yes. (though there is no need to trash the MBR as well)
<Seveas> Rev-Marc, no
<cafuego> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<Seveas> Rev-Marc, apt-get install acroread
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<natex> does Dapper Drake use gimp 2.3.x?
<Dewi> cafuego: if I leave grub on the MBR, I am worried that the installer will think I want 2 ubuntus
<Seveas> !info gimp dapper
<Rev-Marc> Seveas that will install AdobeReader?
<ubotu> gimp: (The GNU Image Manipulation Program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.2.9-3ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 2709 kB, Installed size: 7644 kB
<Seveas> Rev-Marc, yes
<varsendagger> Rev-Marc, yeah they way Seveas told you is beter but you can use alien aswell
<Seveas> varsendagger, no you can't
<le7r33> Is anyone useing fluxbox?
<varsendagger> le7r33, i am
<Seveas> alien-ed acrobat reader rpms are broken
<Rev-Marc> what is alien?
<varsendagger> Seveas,  why not?
<Seveas> Rev-Marc, something you should avoid like the plague
<varsendagger> - i believe you
<Seveas> alien-ed acrobat reader rpms are broken <-- varsendagger
<Rev-Marc> hahaha :)
<le7r33> varsendagger idea why the background will not stay when i restart the system?
<Naxcon> can someone in here help me install ubuntu?
<varsendagger> --- shows how little i know
<Seveas> !tell Naxcon about anyone
<varsendagger> how are you setting it up?
<varsendagger> le7r33,
<le7r33> sorce
<cafuego> Naxcon: Insert CD, boot, wait.
<Naxcon> ok, well i basically need to know how to boot from the cd on my windows 98 system
<varsendagger> are you editing the init file or what?
<Seveas> Naxcon, insert cd, boot, maybe fix bios to boot from cd
<Dewi> cafuego: sigh. it appears that ubuntu broke windows XP anyway... it's hanging when I try to boot it.
<le7r33> humm no i set it off comandline
<cafuego> Dewi: Ubuntu doesn't break XP.
<Dewi> cafuego: (sometimes)
<varsendagger> what command did you give it
<le7r33> fbsetbg -l
<Naxcon> ok. im not big on computers here... so i have no idea what your talking about when you say bios
<Seveas> Dewi, XP does not need Ubuntu to break ;)
<cafuego> Dewi: Only if told to do so by $USER, not automagically by itself.
<lightbright> Seveas: hello :)  hope all is good
<Chousuke> Ubuntu can break XP.
<digits> I have this small error, Rhythmbox doesn't want to play MP3... gimma a hint will ya'? :)
<lightbright> cafuego: hi :)
<Dewi> cafuego: its version of "dual booting" isn't so successful
<NetGrunt> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dewi> cafuego: booting XP from grub is causing it to crash during boot
<Rev-Marc> Seveas thank you very much it worked great
<Jormundgand> Ubuntu broke my XP. After I installed Ubuntu XP ceased to exist. =P
<Chousuke> when the user is clueless or when you do the right thing and mkfs.ext3 the windows partitions.
<Seveas> cafuego, there have been several occasions where Ubuntu triggered a stupid virusscanner to break windows
<cafuego> Dewi: Works fine on all dual-boot boxen here.
<varsendagger> ok you'll hve to edit you .fluxbox/init file if you wnat the background there premenently
<Dewi> cafuego: that's cool.
<lightbright> Jormundgand: ubuntu didnt destroy your XP, the user did
<varsendagger> i'll give you aht cod in just a sec if you want it
<Rev-Marc> how do I set AdobeReader to be default?
<HymnToLife> digits > sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8mad
<cafuego> Seveas: So that's the virusscanner breaking XP, not Ubuntu ;-)
<Seveas> yeah
<tuxuser19> I have a problem in installing Ubuntu;how to create swap and root mount point at a time?
<Dewi> well, XP is crashing during boot. It just stops. It was working yesterday.
<Naxcon> please, someone tell me how to boot from the cd.......
<cafuego> Dewi: Boot it in safe mode
<Seveas> mv /proc/self /dev/bed && sleep 6h
<Seveas> g'night everyone
<lightbright> Jormundgand: ubuntu didnt destroy your XP, the user did, in this case that user is YOU :)  during install you get an option which you obvsiously didnt chose right!  thats why its important to read first carefully
<Rev-Marc> my XP was doing that so I installed Ubuntu!!!
<seth_> Dewi, everything that breaks was working yesterday
<digits> HymnToLife, ubotu: ok, was wondering about th mad gstreamer... didn't think on that mp3 is non-free, to used to opensource codecs ;P
<lightbright> tuxuser19: allow ubuntu do create all that for you
<le7r33> varsendagger Know the exact line that needs to be edited or would i need to add a line?
<lightbright> Dewi: why use XP when you have Ubuntu? :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> hey no ops!
* cafuego goes to rewite the office and shuts down all machines
<nanophobic> lol
<tuxuser19> if I select "use this area as "ext3 file system" and select "/" mount point I cant select swap at that time....what I have seen is we can only select swap or mount point one at a time but not 2 at a ttime
<Dewi> lightbright: well, ubuntu doesn't work for starters
<cafuego> Comrade_Vladimir: Yes, they're here. Just not opped.
<Dewi> lightbright: but also there's a lot ubuntu cannot do
<lightbright> Dewi: ubuntu works great!  its user error
<varsendagger> ok if you see somehting that looks like this:    session.screen0.rootCommand:
<Dewi> lightbright: like I haven't had much luck with WPA yet
<lightbright> Dewi: what cant Ubuntu do?
<nanophobic> Dewi, like what?
<Comrade_Vladimir> then theyre not ops
<varsendagger> tell me what it sais after it ok
<lightbright> Dewi: whats WPA?
<Dewi> lightbright: wireless security
<varsendagger> it can't toast my bread in the moarning
<cafuego> Comrade_Vladimir: Well, troll for a while and try 'em...
<Dewi> lightbright: for my lan
* cafuego gives up and goes away
<le7r33> iits blank
<lightbright> Dewi: ah ok im not sure I dont use that sorry
<amias> my touchpad is really slow since i upgraded to dapper
<tuxuser19> lightbright:I have a partitioned hard disk so I have to do it manually by selecting the partitions
<Comrade_Vladimir> yea yea
<lightbright> cafuego: have a nap ;)
<nickrud> Naxcon, if your computer is ignoring the cd, you need to get into your bios (probably by hitting del key multiple times during bootup) and looking for something that controls 'boot order' or the like.
<Seveas> Dewi, -> wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAhowto
<varsendagger> ok add somehting like this: fbsetbg -f /home/dustin/backgrounds/FightClub-Wallpaper.jpg
<Seveas> it's pretty easy
<lightbright> tuxuser19: yeah I done it myself and it was easy for me, worked great
<varsendagger> Seveas, go ni nite
<Dewi> Seveas: yeah, well, perhaps I'll return to that after ubuntu stops failing to install
<Dewi> one thing at a time!
<nanophobic> hehe
<varsendagger> le7r33, is that working?
<le7r33> hold goign to restartx
<le7r33> check your pm's
<varsendagger> cool
<nanophobic> any one has sluggish rendering problems?
<tuxuser19> lightbright:so what is the solution?I want to select swap & mount point at the same time and on my hard drive...if i use the option "use this area for swap" I cant  go for the "mount point option"
<le7r33> joy it works
<ocho53> how can i unblock ports to the outside world?
<Dewi> cafuego: incidentally, I'm pretty sure the only way to restore the windows MBR is to use a windows CD and run "fixmbr" from the reocvery prompt... fdisk doesn't exist in winXP
<Comrade_Vladimir> someone with a lot of mp3 player exp go to #xmms and help me
<pawel> ocho53: what do you mean?
<varsendagger> tuxuser19, you have to set aside a portion of your harddrive for Swap that can't be used for anything else
<vilefridge> I've installed fluxbox and lost the package update manager that I had with Gnome.  How do I install this on Fluxbox?  (the red icon at the top right-hand corner of the screen that would inform me of library updates)
<ocho53> pawel: i can't get an ftp server to accept connection from anyting but localhost
<paganini> I have a kind of a weird GNOME question.
<varsendagger> vilefridge, i think you may have to run the updates by had
<varsendagger> there is also a program called fbpanel
<Siph0n> is there a graphical c++ compiler for ubuntu?
<tuxuser19> varsendagger:the thing is I want to setup everything in my /dev/hdb4...i have set a side 20GB for that-for ubuntu...is it possible to install mount point(/) and swap area in the same /dev/hdb4?
<pawel> ocho53: so you are actually blocking incoming connections.
<paganini> You know how you can set a GNOME panel to not expand itself? When I do that, I get two little walls, one on each end of the panel. They're like spacers, or something. Is there any way I can get rid of them? They look really stupid, because I have my panel set to be ransparent.
<nanophobic> sip0n, you mean IDE?
<Rev-Marc> When I follow the Ubuntu-HowTo and try to install Java, I use"sudo apt-get install java-package java-common" and it says it can't find "java-package" help please
<le7r33> varsendagger Idea on how to skin Nautilus so it dont look like shit?
<vilefridge> varsendagger: is there something command-line based i can type to check for package updates?
<roy_> anybody in here know what to do about "sudo gedit file" taking a long time to open gedit?
<nickrud> paganini, those are called hide buttons, you can hide them in the preferences
<varsendagger> tuxuser19, you'l have to repartition that
<Siph0n> nanophobic, sure yea :)
<ocho53> pawel: i didn't think so. searching the ubuntu website states basically "there is no firewall 'cause by default ubuntu dosen't accept connection from anything but localhost on lower ports"
<varsendagger> le7r33, i use xfc so i don't know
<paganini> Hey Nickrud, I already told it to hide the hide buttons. These little guys are where the hide buttons were, but nothing happens if you click on them.
<varsendagger> you can checkout the fluxboxwiki for making it prettier
<tuxuser19> versendagger, means set separate partition for swap in /dev/hdb4 by making a 1 mb space some thing like that?
<varsendagger> vilefridge, sorry i don't know
<varsendagger> tuxuser19, yeah
<nickrud> paganini, ok, I see what you're talking about; I think those handles are there so you have *something* of the panel to grab; either to move, or get the panel menu.
<varsendagger> i'd use soemthing like 256 or better for your swap space
<paganini> OK, so I may be doomed.
<varsendagger> swap is your memory
<tuxuser19> varsendagger, is it possible to do that during installation?i have gone thru the installation options but i cudnt see any any easier way to do that?
<paganini> Hmm.
<pawel> ocho53: to be honest with you, I have never had Ubuntu on a server, only desktop. However, as I thought that you have it all block for some reasons and wanted to help you sort it. But I really don't know if Ubuntu does it by default.
<Rev-Marc> When I follow the Ubuntu-HowTo and try to install Java, I use"sudo apt-get install java-package java-common" and it says it can't find "java-package" help please
<paganini> Failing that, is there any way to make the panel actually transparent? Like, say, a MAC OSX panel so that your windows don't disappear when you move them behind it?
<lightbright> tuxuser19: sorry i didnt undesstand your questrion
<nickrud> whoo, and the panel remembered to put all the buttons back where they were when I unexpanded :)
<HymnToLife> !tell Rev-Marc about repos
<ocho53> pawel: thanks anyways
<nanophobic> siph0n, i've tried a few IDE's for GNOME, but i always found old school method faster :P
<nanophobic> there's one gbuilder
<nickrud> paganini, no, transparencies in X aren't handled really well yet
<zandaa> hello all
<pawel> ocho53: np.
<varsendagger> tuxuser19, yeah you can delete the partition that you ahve and then make a new partition that is 256 or whatever (mb and then use the rest for ubuntu
<zandaa> can I ask you one quick question???
<paganini> OK
<paganini> Thanks for the info
<varsendagger> zandaa, yeah
<pawel> zandaa: how quick? :)
<nanophobic> :P
<varsendagger> brb
<zandaa> varsendagger, do you know how to make a script which executes terminal commands?
<Siph0n> nanophobic, k thanx, im just really new to linux, thought an ide would be easier :) ill check it out thanx
<rmbrain> is the security of the linux platform really due to the small market share?  please no biased answeres
<vilefridge> varsendagger: thanks!
<pawel> zandaa: you better go fast, otherwise it's going to be an average. ;)
<zandaa> pawel, I need a script to execute a terminal command, so I can play DVDs without trouble each time
<nanophobic> Siph0n, try this link http://gbuilder.sourceforge.net/
<nanophobic> if you use kubuntu, you might give kdevelop a try
<florg_> Siph0n: Anjuta or Kdevelop3 are alternatives
<Siph0n> nanophobic,  k will do, thanx again :)
<zandaa> pawel, for if I don't use that certain command play-back will be slow and stressfull
<tuxuser19> varsendagger,what is the best way to partition a hard drive in linux? any easy application available
<pawel> zandaa: what do you run before you play it?
<Siph0n> florg_,  k ill look at those too, thanx :)
<mwe> tuxuser19: cfdisk
<zandaa> pawel, uhm... hold on I'll look it up
<tolkan> is anyone around that can help me with the apt sources.list for ubuntu distrobuition?
<BlueDevil> Siph0n: you can try eclipse too
<zandaa> pawel, hdparm -d1 -X34 /dev/hdb/
<mwe> yeah eclipse rocks
<HymnToLife> !tell tolkan about repos
<florg_> eclipse for C/C++?
<BlueDevil> yes
<mwe> yeah
<Siph0n> BlueDevil, thanx! sweetness
<mwe> it needs a plugin though
<BlueDevil> Siph0n: yw
<Dewi> does swap have to be on a logical drive (inside an extended partition?)
<tolkan> HymnToLife,  ??
<mwe> Dewi: no
<HymnToLife> see your pms
<BlueDevil> it needs a plugin for PHP too
<varsendagger> tuxuser19, i would recomend about 1 mb for boot and then a certian percentage for home and then the rest for everything else
<BlueDevil> i don't want to have to learn a new IDE for every new language :)
<nanophobic> lol
<oggah> Hi, anyone knows how to install ATI drivers? (Radeon 7500) on a IBM Thinkpad T41. Laptop.
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nanophobic> oggah, i think they are installed by default, aren't they?
<nanophobic> what version are you using ? (Ubuntu version)
<HymnToLife> varsendagger > what's the point in having /boot in a separate patition ?
<zandaa> nanophobic, in 5.10 my ATI Radeon 9250 works great by default
<HymnToLife> I never understood it :/
<varsendagger> tuxuser19, i'm not sure how much you should use for home
<nanophobic> zandaa, i think support for older cards like 7500 is limited
<oggah> nanophobic, nopes. im using 5.10. nopes. cant see any ATI Radeon in xorg.conf
<sexualpotatoes> can anyone post there sources.list with multiverse and universe open?
<tolkan> HymnToLife, Okay however lets say a new versoin of software is released, is there a place to update the piece of software without downloading the source? For example, Breezy suports 1.0.7676 for Nvidia drivers, they released the newer drivers, is there a deb package for them on any repos?
<zandaa> nanophobic, ah ok... I thought I could help anyway
<mwe> HymnToLife: I'm not a believer in seperate /boot partitions either
<sake> anyone help me update from 5.04 to 5.10???
<varsendagger> HymnToLife,    just incase you ahve another os come in and mess with stuff in your mbr  and what not
<pawel> zandaa: add it to /etc/hdparm.conf.
<zandaa> pawel, ok thanks
<varsendagger> --- i'm jsut talking aout of my butt
<nanophobic> zandaa, oggah: Breezy recognized my 7500 and installed the required drivers
<nickrud> HymnToLife, it used to be because the loaders couldn't read past the 1024'th(?) cylinder of a drive; now it's to make raid and the like easier
<pawel> zandaa: so it will be start every time system loads.
<mwe> HymnToLife: I guess some people likes to have their kernel images and bootloader config on a seperate partition
<sake> anyone help me update from 5.04 to 5.10???
<pawel> s/start/started/
<HymnToLife> tolkan > maybe not in the repos but you should find a .deb somewhere
<varsendagger> i honestly don't know why but for some reason i haven't done it in the past and i had wished that i did it
<zandaa> pawel, thanks very much... my dvd freezes if I don't and I forget a lot...
<varsendagger> --- i really don't know why  thought
<oggah> nanophobic, straange. but I did a xubutu-desktop install. and not a default ubuntu install.
<sake> anyone help me update from 5.04 to 5.10???
<tolkan> HymnToLife,  would it be in the unstable repos or dapper repos by any chance?
<BlueDevil> sake: modify sources.list (hoary -> breezy), apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<HymnToLife> tolkan > dunno
<nanophobic> xubuntu?
<varsendagger> tolken what are you looking for?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sake about upgrade
<HymnToLife> but I think for nvidia drivers, the best place to look would be the nvidia website
<whyameye> what does it mean when I get this message: "Warning: no locale found: /usr/local/share/locale/qjackctl_en_US.UTF-8.qm"
<oggah> nanophobic, yeah. after the 'server' minimal install..
<oggah> xubuntu is some kind of lite version
<pawel> zandaa: # echo command_line { hdparm -d1 -X34 /dev/hdb/ } >> /etc/hdparm.conf
<oggah> maybe it depends on that.
<mr-russ> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<gnomefreak> sake the pm ubotu sent you is a very good walkthrough on upgrading to breezy
<zandaa> pawel, is the echo really needed?
<varsendagger> xubuntu is to xfce as kubuntu is to kde
<nanophobic> aah i see
<tolkan> varsendagger, i'm looking for the deb for Nvidia 1.0.8174 drivers
<gnomefreak> anyone ever get wmii?
<zandaa> varsendagger, you running xubuntu?
<HymnToLife> I'm asking again, does anyone know a good DVD to DivX app ?
<varsendagger> i'm running ubuntu server with fluxbox
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tolkan about nvidia
<BlueDevil> flux rocks
<HymnToLife> I use dvd::rip but it makes crappy Dives compared to the app I used in winblows
<sexualpotatoes> anyone know where to find a sources.list that is default except for opening up multiverse + universe
<tolkan> varsendagger, HymnToLife also do you think lets say when Gaim 2.0 comes out where will i be able to find the deb package ? or will i have to wait a lengthy period of time for?
<varsendagger> true story
<ssdd534> help... xmms crashed and wont open... i now get a error about libpixmap.so.. any ideas?
<pawel> zandaa: no it's a command that will apply this setting to hdparm.conf or it will rather type it to the file instead of displaying it.
<sake> call me stupid, but im totally lost with those instructions
<zandaa> varsendagger, ah ok... I'm running XFCE4 instead of gnome, works real well
<sled> hi
* gnomefreak loves xfce desktop :)
<zandaa> gnomefreak, cheers... same here
<HymnToLife> tolkan > most likely someone will build it and it will be available on the gaim website
<CaptainMorgan> any suggestions or links for hooking up thinkpad wireless? under System/Administration/Networking Wireless ath0 is active and states it's connected.. but I don't get hooked up..
<gnomefreak> sake give me a min and ill help you
<sake> alright thanks
<CaptainMorgan> i never could get madwifi to work correctly either......
<sexualpotatoes> anyone know where to find a sources.list that is default except for opening up multiverse + universe????
<ssdd534> help... xmms crashed and wont open... i now get a error about libpixmap.so.. any ideas?
<BlueDevil> sake: do you know how to upgrade windows?
<HymnToLife> !tell sexualpotatoes about repos
<varsendagger> you can go to google and search for  apt-get  and there is a way to search unofficial repos
<sake> yeah, windows u just download and install
<nanophobic> oogah, do an lsmod; do you see "radeon" in your list?
* varsendagger thinks wat gnomefreak said was ironic
<zandaa> sake, I believe the same works for Ubuntu
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: it may be that xmms' lock file is still in place, check ~/.xmms for it
<oggah> nanophobic, wait. Ill try.
<gnomefreak> sake ok ready?
<gnomefreak> lol varsendagger
<ssdd534> k
<gnomefreak> zandaa,  not really
<zandaa> gnomefreak, why not?
<CaptainMorgan> when I try to change the default device from eth0 to ath0... it never stays on ath0
<sake> yeah
<gnomefreak> zandaa,  you dont just go to a site and download it to upgrade
<oggah> nanophobic, nope. no radeon in the list! :|
<oggah> its a radeon mobile card.
<oggah> on a laptop..
<zandaa> gnomefreak, ah ok... I see now
<nanophobic> also try lspci
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, what is the file called?
<gnomefreak> sake open a terminal up and type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sake> gnomefreak: im ready
<pawel> zandaa: did it help?
<Comrade_Vladimir> hes in #xmms
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: it should have lock in the filename
<zandaa> pawel, I already set it for this session, gotta end and start a new session to try, hold on
<zandaa> pawel, brb
<oggah> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<oggah> alright!
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, i dont see anything with lock.... everything in here is right (i think :/ )
<nanophobic> okay!
<sake> k
<gnomefreak> sake when its open change everything that says hoary to breezy just backspace the word and type it in
<oggah> is drivers installed for my gfxcard?
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: you can post the error in pastebin if you want
<ssdd534> pastebin?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: you serious? :)
<sake> k ill tell you when thats done
<sexualpotatoes> what is america's country code?
<Shtick> bash: make: command not found
<Shtick>    :-( why must it be broke
<BlueDevil> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<varsendagger> vilefridge,  are you over in fluxbox?
<zandaa> pawel, I'm starting it up now
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  yes :)
<CaptainMorgan> nobody wanna help the ole Capt out?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: you sadist!
<BlueDevil> :)
<oggah> nanophobic, does this mean driver for my gfx card is installed?
<mwe> why not just sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list? :)
<gnomefreak> thats me :)
<zandaa> pawel, seems to have worked... thanks :P
<BlueDevil> my point exactly :)
<nanophobic> try reconfiguring X
<nanophobic> and see if you see "ati" in the list of drivers to select
<gnomefreak> mwe, im asssuming hes very new to this
<nanophobic> ^^ for oggah
<mwe> gnomefreak: you're probably right
<zandaa> pawel, without those instructions my play-back would make Linux freeze etc.
<sake> gnomefreak: is it spossed to say "deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted"
<gnomefreak> mwe,  i figure if i tell him that way he doesnt learn it
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: it's likely he'll have a typo afterwards
<gnomefreak> sake in that you would take the word hoary out and put breezy in its place
<nanophobic> oggah, use dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg (given you're in 5.10)
<oggah> nanophobic, k. ill try it out.
<BlueDevil> at least tell him to use search and replace, if not sed :)
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah. I shouldn't interfere anyway :)
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  good point
<BlueDevil> just trying to help :)
<gnomefreak> mwe,  its  a support chat feel free to interject
<sake> k and what about at the very top, would i change the 5.04 to 5.10??
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, i posted it
<pawel> zandaa: it might from time to time, even Linux. but it is still far easier to troubleshoot if it does.
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: paste the link
<shiQPe> Hi, I'm trying to install UBUNTU on a PowerBook 1400c. however, I can not get it to boot from CD. I Put the CD in, try the "control, option, shift and delete" buttons but it will not boot from CD. Instead, it runs the HD and just displays a floppy drive with a question mark.
<gnomefreak> sake does it say cdrom in it anywherE?
<zandaa> pawel, what do you mean??? all those errors??
<sake> yes
<ssdd534> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5583
<gnomefreak> put a # infront of it
<sake> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<pawel> zandaa: yes. freezing.
<gnomefreak> sake put a # infront of it
<ardchoille> shiQPe: is the CD the first boot device in BIOS?
<zandaa> pawel, ah ok
<sake> where exactly
<shiQPe> ard, how do I get into bios?
<shiQPe> I'm a Mac newbie, forgive me.
<gnomefreak> at the very start of that line
<oggah> nanophobic, gosh. im off to sleep. gonna fix this driverproblem some day =)
<oggah> thanks for help anyway.
<zandaa> ardchoille, it doesn't have to be first boot device, on some motherboards it gives like "press [F11]  for boot menu"
<sake> ok
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: do "ls -l /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libpixmap.so"
<gnomefreak> you want it to read #deb cdrom: .......
<nosralboo> can somone tell me how to enable port forwarding on port 80 for my actiontec, so I can run an apeche server
<ardchoille> shiQPe: when you power on the computer, there should be a note on which key to press to enter BIOS.. it is usually the DEL key or maybe F1
<nanophobic> oggah, np it's resolvable i think .. try configuring X later
<amias> my alps touchpad is really slow since i upgraded to dapper
<ardchoille> zandaa: ah, ok
<zandaa> nosralboo, what's this actiontec you're talking about?
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<nosralboo> actiontec router
<gnomefreak> sake let me know when all the hoarys are out and breezy in their place
<djk_>  /whois Ivann
<zandaa> nosralboo, do you have a guide for that?
<nosralboo> uhh
<nosralboo> lol this sounds really stupid
<nosralboo> but I don't know where it is
<sake> gnome what all would i change in this line "[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] "
<amias> i tried speeding it up in gnome-mouse but it always goes back to zero speed
<zandaa> nosralboo, try and search on on the manufacterer's website, mostly they have em online
<Cityismine> what's the most popular windows manager, the one that's used by most people?  Is it WindowsMaker?
<gnomefreak> hold on sake i will do this for you
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5584
<nosralboo> alright thanks a bundle
<zandaa> nosralboo, no prob
<Shtick> bash: make: command not found
<Shtick>  anyone know whats Im doing wrong?
<shiQPe> There is BIOS with a Powermac 1400c?
<nanophobic> xfce is the best :D
<pawel> zandaa: I mean all the problems, Open Source pays its users for testing and development by providing this software. :) I love it this way, troubleshooting is a pleasure, as long as you are allowed to.
<sake> ok thanks
<zandaa> pawel, ah I see... if you have to use Windows Support helpdesk... they put like asian women on the telephone who don't know shit about computers
<pawel> nanophobic: tell them about it, the developers. :)
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: do "ldconfig -v" no need to paste the results
<Torez> Can someone tell me how to get DNSMasq and IPMasq? apt-get tells me package not found.
* paganini does more messing with GNOME panel
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: then do "ldd `which xmms`" and paste the result
<nanophobic> pawel. hehe
<paganini> Is there any way to change the number of pixels of padding between the edges of the icons and the edges of the panel?
<gnomefreak> ok sake i want you to take everything out of that page all together just highlight it and hit backspace
<funkyHat> does anyone know is IRC TCP only?
<theCore> Cityismine, the most populars desktop managers are KDE, and GNOME
<sake> k
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: actually, don't do the ldd
<ssdd534> k
<gnomefreak> after your done with that take what is here and paste it into that file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5585
<pawel> zandaa: yeah, exactly. plus all the closed source. it is like driving a car and not being able to look on the engine.
<zandaa> pawel, hehe nice comparison there
<daaku> anyone know if its possible to use freetype to render fonts in xterm (using -fa) but disable anti aliasing? (i want to use a truetype font without aa)
<gnomefreak> sake on that page look at bottom and paste that text into that file
* HymnToLife is listening to Hold On To Your Dream (Acoustic - Live in Helsinki) by Stratovarius
<zandaa> funkyhat, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC < that should state all of the things you need to know about IRC
<funkyHat> cheers zandaa
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, is that it?
<zandaa> funkyhat, no prob
<HymnToLife> !irc
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, HymnToLife
<zandaa> hehe
<zandaa> an IRC bot which doesn't have a clue about IRC XD priceless comedy
<HymnToLife> sure :p
<gnomefreak> lol
<ardchoille> zandaa: ROFL!
<nanophobic> any suggestions for secure but really light browsers? other than firefox?
<zandaa> ardchoille, ROFLCOPTER!!
<nR`Blaams> Opera
<ardchoille> ?
<nanophobic> for Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> nanophobic > opera ?
<sake> gnomefreak, k i did it
<shiQPe> ardchoille: neither DEL or F1 worked.
<theCore> nanophobic, w3m
<zandaa> nanophobic, mozilla?
<shiQPe> ardchoille: I can not get into Bios
<nanophobic> mozilla is bloated :(
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: do "mv .gtkrc .gtkrc.bad"
<pawel> zandaa: but that is the honest true. we always need the control of what we own. we are humans.
<gnomefreak> sake good now hit save than close that file
<sake> k
<gnomefreak> sake in the terminal type: sudo apt-get update
<theCore> nanophobic, epiphany is a great browser
<shiQPe> ardchoille: The system runs, and loads up and all I see is a flashing "Floppydisk with a question mark" - But this PowerMac does not have a Floppy drive.
<Shtick> Anyone know why on my liveCD the make command works fresh off the disk but on this new install it isn't recognized?
<zandaa> pawel, yes... though I still have to run windows sometimes though <_< stupid applications I can't get to work on linux
<ardchoille> shiQPe: There is no info at all about how to change the boot device???
<shiQPe> No.
<HymnToLife> zandaa > same here
<zandaa> Shtick, maybe you're missing libraries etc.
<sake> k
<shiQPe> ardchoille: The screen is black, then goes Grey and displays the Floppy Disk.
<nanophobic> theCore, but isn't epiphany similar to firefox in terms of memory usage and all; only the UI part is diff i think
<squire> how do iI install firefox 1.5 on my new 5.10 installation please?
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5586
<ardchoille> shiQPe: carefully place that computer in the dust bin (just kidding)
<gnomefreak> sake let me know when you get back to command prompt if everything went good or any errors
<ssdd534> error
<HymnToLife> !tell ssdd534 about firefox
<BlueDevil> !firefoxnewversion
<ubotu> BlueDevil: I give up, what is it?
<zandaa> HymnToLife, hehe... it's the truth, once you got vital software on a windows system... the system can't be removed
<pawel> zandaa: well, me too, many people do. but this will change very soon, when the Internet becomes faster and you will no longer need hard drive.
<BlueDevil> damn :)
<gnomefreak> squire, i dont advise it
<sake> ok, so did i even have to do the download??
<shiQPe> apt-get install firefox
<shiQPe> in terminal
<zandaa> pawel, no longer need a hard drive??? what kinda crock is that?
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, gnomefreak
<shiQPe> opera > firefox
<theCore> nanophobic, maybe, but I find epiph faster than firefox
<pawel> zandaa: the future.
<Shtick> zandaa any idea where these missing libraries ran off too and how I can get them back?
<sake> gnomefreak: its done
<gnomefreak> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Syntax error in line 1
<gnomefreak> sake everything ok no errors?
<zandaa> Shtick, I don't know... it depends on the software you try to compile if I'm correct
<sake> no errors
<gnomefreak> good
<BlueDevil> ubotu firefox1.5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ubotu> okay, BlueDevil
<Shtick> zandaa ok thanks
<BlueDevil> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> somebody said firefox1.5 was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sake> so what now
<gnomefreak> sake type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<steven_Laptop> ? how can I burn a movie on my harddrive so I can burn it later?
<pawel> zandaa: who needs it when you can have all your date round the clock and wherever you are.
<zandaa> pawel, I still want a HD in the future... archiving, software installation, backups, something to fall back on when the internet is down?
<Cityismine> Are the results on this page wrong??  http://xwinman.org/vote.php
<gnomefreak> sake after you type that sit back relax its gonna be a while
<sake> do i want to continue? yes right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> just type y sake
<sake> k i just wanted to make sure
* ssdd534 yells at xmms
<itouchedpussy> hey there fellow ubnutu users, i touchde shaved pussy this morning!
<ardchoille> Can anyone update ubotu?
<HymnToLife> xmms stinks :/
* gnomefreak forgot if the command to add to a command is -y
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: weird, did you install a theme or something while xmms was running?
<ssdd534> nope
<itouchedpussy> guys? you guys listening?
<itouchedpussy> did you read what i said?
<ssdd534> i tryed plain a wma and GDM died
<BlueDevil> we don't care
<itouchedpussy> i said i touched SHAVED pussy this morning
<zandaa> dude....
<pawel> zandaa: backup? what for? someone will be doing it for you? software? do you still like never ending software updates? I do not think so. :)
<gnomefreak> ardchoille, BlueDevil  just added the firefox command to him
<itouchedpussy> as opposed to hairy pussy
<HymnToLife> itouchedpussy > no ones gives a damn about what you said...
<itouchedpussy> HymnToLife: sif!
<gnomefreak> sake everything running?
<zandaa> pawel, I do like never ending software updates... it gives me something to do when I'm bored :D
<BlueDevil> itouchedpussy: go touch it again :)
<djk_> ardchoille: update to what?
<sake> yeah, did i even have to do the download earlier?
<rixth> itouchedpussy, wow, I did too
<itouchedpussy> HymnToLife: everybody knows that linux user don't touch much pussy in their life.... now i ahve to switch to windows =(, or maybe BSD
<rixth> Except I actually did ;)
<itouchedpussy> rixth: really?
<itouchedpussy> rixth: is your name thomas?
<rixth> itouchedpussy, totally.
<ardchoille> djk_: "irc info as at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat"
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, i tryed plain a wma and GDM died after i restarted GDM it wouldnt run
<squire> damn, i have no firefox at all now :(
<rixth> woah
<pawel> zandaa: yeah, especially when you run gprs. 8-)
<gnomefreak> sake, not really but now you have a breezy cd for backup if you downloaded it and burnt it
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: did you try rebooting?
<sake> i didnt burn it
<zandaa> pawel, what would I need that for?
<kenichi> hi there
<HymnToLife> itouchedpussy > now that you mention it... The last time I touched some was a short while before switching to linux
<itouchedpussy> you must be that thomas guy who was raping that girl, and got a dislocated jaw
<sake> im out of blank cd's
<zandaa> hiya kenichi
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, not yet...
<gnomefreak> sake its ok you wont lose it
<ssdd534> guess i will now
<kenichi> hi zandaa
<sake> ok
<zandaa> how you been kenichi?
<shiQPe> Hi, I'm trying to install UBUNTU on a PowerBook 1400c. however, I can not get it to boot from CD. I Put the CD in, try the "control, option, shift and delete" buttons but it will not boot from CD. Instead, it runs the HD and just displays a floppy drive with a question mark.
<sake> atleast i didnt waste an hour
<kenichi> zandaa: fine. and you?
<djk_> ardchoille: mmh, i don't really see the point in that hehe, but sure.
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: i thought of suggesting cleaning /tmp, but that would screw up things...
<itouchedpussy> everybody! rixth got a dislocated jaw beacuse he turns a girls pussy!
<gnomefreak> squire, let me guess you attempted to get the new ff1.5 for ubuntu?
<kenichi> zandaa: its already really late here ;)
<rixth> itouchedpussy, huh?
<ardchoille> djk_: oh, well if there is no point, then nm :)
<zandaa> kenichi: I'm also fine, got my DVD play-back working by just installing xine <_<
<ssdd534> bb in 5 reboot
<itouchedpussy> rixth: dont' try to hide it
<rixth> I didn't rape anyone???
<kenichi> zandaa: very good
<squire> i've downloaded ff1.5 to desktop
<crod> ubuntu printing problems!!!!!
<pawel> zandaa: I do not know that what you would need that for. but I need it, quite often, even for updates.
<itouchedpussy> rixth: i was there, remember the long haired guy who also used linux, and he videotaped you getting your jaw dislocated?
<rixth> You wouldn't have printing problems if you touched shaven vagina ;)
<HymnToLife> !tell squire about firefox1.5
<squire> unpacked to opt/firefox
<mwe> squire: then you removed ff1.5 and forgot to sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<zandaa> pawel, what is gprs then???
<gnomefreak> squire, it is not recommended to use ff1.5 in ubuntu its not stable enough for ubuntu
<ardchoille> itouchedpussy: I hope someone kicks you from this channel. Your posts are not related to helping anyone with the mighty Ubuntu. If you were in my channel, yo'd have been kicked by now
<crod> when I try to print to the networked printers the ouput comes at an angle!!
<zandaa> kenichi, yes indeed, I also had to do a fresh install yesterday <_< messed up my linux pretty bad
<squire> gnomefreak oic
<BlueDevil> squire: opt/firefox?
<itouchedpussy> rixth: read what ardchoille said
<crod> NE1 Knows about that??
<rixth> !ops please kick itouchedpussy
<ubotu> rixth: Syntax error in line 1
<rixth> Aww.
<BlueDevil> squire: there should be a leading /
<squire> i thought 1.0.6/7 had a mem leak on linux
<Knowerrors> Anybody here that uses Gmail in FF have problems with the compose window not have auto wordwrap?
<itouchedpussy> =(
<itouchedpussy> just beacuse i get along with ladies better than the average linux user =(
<squire> ff1.5 is supposed to be a lot faster/stable
<HymnToLife> it is
<pawel> zandaa: oh, are you shitting me? :-) General Packet Radio Service -- mobile Internet.
<gnomefreak> squire, they will backport it when its stable enough for ubuntu
<zandaa> pawel, never heard of it.... I have now though :P
<ben_underscore> hi all
<squire> yeah, sorry i missed the / in my message
<heinzanova> what is the root password on a default install of Ubunto so I can stop having to sudo everything I am trying to work on?
<squire> oic
<SCMark> how do I change xchat so that it automativally doesn't show join/part messages when I join a channel?
<ardchoille> djk_: Thanks :)
<zandaa> pawel, I haven't been following technological stuff for a long time
<ben_underscore> why does ubuntu take so long to bring up wireless interfaces ob boot?
<djk_> sure
<HymnToLife> !tell heinzanova about sudo
<BlueDevil> heinzanova: root pass is disabled
<ben_underscore> s/ob/on/gi
<squire> i'm totally new to ubuntu
<pawel> zandaa: oh dear, where have you been for the last 5 years? :)
<sake> gnomefreak: do you know about how many files it has to get??
<djk_> ardchoille: although i suppose that people who use irc know what irc is..
<BlueDevil> !tell heinzanova about rootsudo
<gnomefreak> i use it on my windows disk and works great but i have heard nothing but horrer stories for ff1.5 on ubuntu
<zandaa> pawel, with my head under gigantic pressure
<Shtick> anyone here running hamachi Im having trouble with the install
<gnomefreak> sake i would say somewhere around 600 or so
<ardchoille> djk_: Good point
<sake> oh wow
<zandaa> pawel, let's just say the last 5 years haven't been too carefree
<pawel> zandaa: now this is getting scarry.
<sake> im only at 96
<zandaa> pawel, don't worry about it
<gnomefreak> sake if you scroll back up it should tell you how many to be upgraded/installed/removed
<BlueDevil> sake: get a drink :)
<pawel> zandaa: I don't. :-)
<zandaa> pawel, ok, why's it scary then?
<sake> i was gonna run to taco bell haha
<crod> does ne1 know about printing from ubuntu to a networked printer???
<squire> is it easy to set up kde alongside gnome btw?
<gnomefreak> sake you got time
<pawel> zandaa: actually it was getting quite interesting. :-)
<Torez> Help please, when I try and set mode for my wireless to Ad-hoc, it has no effect. Mode stays at auto in iwconfig..
<BlueDevil> crod: yes, we do :)
<HymnToLife> squire > yes
<zandaa> pawel, you think so <_<
<sake> 693 total
<gnomefreak> sake you have atleast 1 and 1/2 hrs
<kenichi> does anyone know how to make modprobe changes static?
<crod> BlueDevil would you give me a hand
<squire> thanks hymntolife
<pawel> zandaa: sort of creepy story. ] :->
<BlueDevil> crod: i'll try
<sake> gnomefreak: ok will u still be on??
<gnomefreak> sake when its done reboot and that should be it ;)
<zandaa> pawel, ah... it's not that amusing nor entertaining, it's been 5 years worth of crap and sorrow
<BlueDevil> crod: using gnome?
<sake> ok thanks sooo much
<gnomefreak> sake im not sure but someone here can help if anything happens
<zandaa> <_< and now I can't even eject my DVD drive
<gnomefreak> sake not a problem
<ssdd534> BlueDevil, thanks the reboot did it
* gnomefreak steps out for smoke
<sake> will my passwords and files be there still??
<BlueDevil> ssdd534: yw
<BlueDevil> sake: yes
<BlueDevil> sake: everything will be as it should
<pawel> zandaa: so that's what it's all about in the life.
<sake> ok well ill be back on if i have any more questions
<pawel> zandaa: :-)
<zandaa> pawel, how you mean?
<sake> peace
<BlueDevil> bad habbit, using \n as punctuation :(
<pawel> zandaa: crap and sorrow.
<zandaa> pawel, exactly
<kenichi> does anyone know how to make "modprobe bttv" changes static?
<zandaa> O_O, almost 3 AM o_O
<crod> BlueDevil: can you read the dialog window
<pawel> zandaa: but sometimes you just wake up for few days and think that everything is going better.
<HymnToLife> yeah zandaa :/
<regeya> ok.  i have my epson r800 working thanks to turboprint.  or I did.  all I did was, well, I have my printer up to do sharing, and my wife was printing from a Win98se machine and freaked out about a print job she sent to it.  I calmly shut off the printer.  I've restarted the printer, restarted cupsys, even restarted the computer, and the printer will not respond.  I've had this happen before on another printer but I don't reme
<regeya> mber what I did.
<pawel> zandaa: but then you stress and think it's shit again.
<regeya> thank god I don't have this problem with os x machines running cups, or else I'd go mad.
<BlueDevil> kenichi: /etc/modules
<zandaa> pawel, well.... it's kinda like that, I feel shit in the morning when I have to go to school, and when I come home I'm quite relaxed and nothing's wrong
<BlueDevil> crod: what dialog window?\
<sm> hi all.. keys on my keyboard have stopped working.. where would I find a script to reduce lcd brightness ?
<alekz> hi, how can i configure a serial mouse is ubuntu doesnt detect it ?
<BlueDevil> sm: how are you typing here?
<crod> I opened a dialog windown with xchat with you... you don't see it
<sm> some keys
<BlueDevil> crod, no
<pawel> jrattner1: yes?
<crod> I'll past it here
<kenichi> BlueDevil: and how do i have to add the lines?
<BlueDevil> no
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell crod about pastebin
<BlueDevil> kenichi: with a text editor, or with cat
<polf> hello. can you recommend a stand-alone partition manager? (open-source for linux filesystems)
<kenichi> BlueDevil: just with modprobe bttv ...
<crod> I installed all the cups drivers for the printers and even compiled the hpijs etc....
<crod> crod still the output comes out not aligned with the page!!
<crod> crod BlueDevil: are you there?
<kenichi> BlueDevil: yeah, i mean how do the lines have to look?
<Mabus06> is it possible to make an email address without using a free email service,  but still have it free? (even if its ugly like, something@reallylonghostname.dyndns.org or something)
<BlueDevil> crod: define not aligned
* avb is back
<BlueDevil> kenichi: the names of the modules, one per line
<sm> what I mean is, where do I find the config for hardware key events ? I'd like to reduce brightness even though that key has stopped working
<SCMark> how do I make HP printing not start at boot?
<varsendagger> Mabus06, what are you talking about?
* avb spent a day configuring freeBSD 6 and at the end found that acpi suspend to ram  is still not works 
<avb> :(
<B_166-ER-X> ok.... i have some REALLY fucK'ed up problems, my pc wasnt booting...ireset..then it booted but said 'Inode 65551 has illegal blocks  /; unexpected constistemcy ; run fsck manually...ect..ect.. i did the fsck, it had LOADs of errors, and now its done, my pc boot 1 time in 3...and his very unstable (like,  ask him to close session and it froze..)
<zandaa> gotta go, cya'lls later
<crod> BlueDevil: is like if you put a page with the text on top of the blank page but at an angle
<polf> I know there is a iso you can download with partition manager tools. and you can burn in and boot it with your computer. anyone know the name of this program?
<polf> its opensource based.
<Mabus06> varsendagger, well say I had sample.dyndns.org as a domain that links to my computer, how would I make an email address at webmaster@sample.dyndns.org
<whyameye> isn't there some sort of patch command so I can change one line of a config file from a batch script?
<varsendagger> ohh i don't know
<crod> BlueDevil: part of the text at the top, does not even appear on the page
<SCMark> also where is a log of everything that scrolls by when I boot?
<HymnToLife> Mabus06 > ru a POP or IMAP server on your comp
<heinzanova> I just edited my /etc/X11/Xorg.conf to have my higher resolution my moniter runs, and I saved the file, how do I get it to show up in the list of resolutions in the system > preferances > screen resolution so I can select it?
<HymnToLife> run*
<sm> SCMark: dmesg
<crod> BlueDevil: is that clear for you?
<Mabus06> HymnToLife, not asking for a 6 month course on it, but perhaps you could link me to some documentation? (unless its easy, then maybe you could tell me how)
<HymnToLife> Mabus06 > I dunno, I never did it
<mwe> heinzanova: for one you probably gotta restart X and gdm
<heinzanova> mwe, and how would I do that sir?
<BlueDevil> SCMark: update-rc.d -f hplip remove
<SCMark> sm: dmesg is a bit too detailed.  I just want to be able to hit pageup and scroll up to see what just started
<HymnToLife> but since incoming mail servers are either POP or IMAP, I think it's the right thing to do
<SCMark> BlueDevil: thanks
<BlueDevil> SCMark: yw
<mwe> henriquemaia: log out. then press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the console. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<HymnToLife> heinzanova > Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<crod> BlueDevil: Have you ever heard or seen something like that?
<mwe> henriquemaia: or simply reboot
<BlueDevil> crod: yes, but that's odd
<funkyHat> no
<mkyb14> firefox keeps killing my cpu ... how would one update the firefox 1.5?
<BlueDevil> crod: are you sure the printer is not malfunctioning?
<crod> BlueDevil: I agree. odd
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me to get my windows/linux network up? It's not a simple one liner question I can pose, I need somebody knowledged to help.
<mwe> !firefox15
<ubotu> somebody said firefox15 was see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<HymnToLife> !tell mkyb14 about firefox1.5
<crod> BlueDevil: NO. Printer is OK. When I print from XP or another Unix machine it prints OK
<senectus>  does anyone know how to reset the gnome profile so it set's it back to "factory default" ??
<BlueDevil> crod: are you using gnome?
<crod> BlueDevil: YES
<nekostar> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<BlueDevil> crod: not sure then, I don't remember how gnome printing dialog/options look
<nekostar> this fucking xchat is the lose
<BlueDevil> crod: does that happen when printing from any application? or just a specific one?
<senectus>  does anyone know how to reset the gnome profile so it set's it back to "factory default" ??
<crod> BlueDevil: from any
<nosralboo> can someone here tell me how to redirect my router ip to my server???
<crod> BlueDevil: Here is another Q
<nosralboo> I am using apache
<slashx1896> hey
<BlueDevil> senectus: "rm -rf ~/.gnome" then logout/login
<nosralboo> i have port forwarding enabled
<SCMark> Bluedevil: is there some way to list what services are started at boot time?
<techrush> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to setup ubuntu to dual boot with windows ?
<slashx1896> its not letting me watch movies that are on the interent,
<nosralboo> techrush all you do is install it
<BlueDevil> senectus: not sure though
<HymnToLife> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<slashx1896> i only can watch ones that i download
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me to get my windows/linux network up? It's not a simple one liner question I can pose, I need somebody knowledged to help.
<nosralboo> and install grub
<senectus> BlueDevil, done that didn't work
<techrush> ok thanks
<crod> How do you set an environment variable BEFORE launching an application in gnome?
<nosralboo> can someone here tell me how to redirect my router ip to my server???
<Mabus06> nekostar, read the CoC if you haven't yet
<HymnToLife> Mabus06 > what exactly do you want to do with your network ?
<mwe> nosralboo: it depends on what kind of router you have
<Mabus06> nosralboo, type 192.168.0.1 in your browser, and there should be dynamic dns settings somewhere
<nosralboo> oh
<polf> how do I remove the start-loader? some command in windows I think?
<nosralboo> and I need to set it for
<nosralboo> static?
<Mabus06> nope,
<nosralboo> oh...
<nosralboo> explain
<varsendagger> what is the deal with 192.168.0.1
<Mabus06> errr, wait? does your IP change or no?
<Mabus06> HymnToLife, just basically printing...
<nosralboo> i have it set for 192.168.0.3
<Mabus06> HymnToLife, but file sharing would be nice too
<BlueDevil> SCMark: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S??*
<crod> GNOME question: how to launch an application BUT set an environment variable first
<Mabus06> ok well then.. that nosralboo :P
<nosralboo> no, because thats a lan ip
<nosralboo> I need to make it so it redirects me to my server
<nekostar> whats your problem Mabus06
<Mabus06> No.. I mean type that in your address if that's what your router is
<techrush> next years race will be quinn vs young
<Mabus06> nekostar, with what?
<nosralboo> oh
<techrush> blah
<nosralboo> but what do I do then
<kineticesp> any southamericans here?
<amias> crod: run a shell script which exports the var and launches the app
<nekostar> no clue
<techrush> er wrong channel
<techrush> lol
<nosralboo> is it a wan ip address? mabus06?
<Mabus06> nosralboo, are you at your router settings page yet?
<nosralboo> yea
<nosralboo> I have an actiontec
<HymnToLife> well, I'm goin to bed
<HymnToLife> see you guys
<crod> amias: and launch the script... ok that will work
<BlueDevil> crod: you run the app like this: "ENV_VAR=value application"
<crod> BlueDevil: THat's a clean solution!! thanks
<BlueDevil> cron: no need to export the ENV_VAR
<crod> BlueDevil: no ";" between value and application??
<gotcha> Hey
<BlueDevil> crod: no ;
<regeya> son of a diddly.
<mwe> BlueDevil is right. no ;
<shiQPe> Hi, I'm trying to install UBUNTU on a PowerBook 1400c. however, I can not get it to boot from CD. I Put the CD in, try the "control, option, shift and delete" buttons but it will not boot from CD. Instead, it runs the HD and just displays a floppy drive with a question mark.
<shiQPe> Hi, I'm trying to install UBUNTU on a PowerBook 1400c. however, I can not get it to boot from CD. I Put the CD in, try the "control, option, shift and delete" buttons but it will not boot from CD. Instead, it runs the HD and just displays a floppy drive with a question mark.
<B_166-ER-X> how do i burn an audio cd based on mp3 files , on ubuntu ? (witch k3b or else)
<gilgalad> shiqpe:  Don't you hold down 'c' to boot from a cd on a mac?
<Dewi> does my / partition need the "bootable flag" set to true?
<Mabus06> nekostar, if you meant what is my problem because I told you to read the CoC, my problem is you said a four letter word that you would know not to say if you read the CoC
<mwe> shiQPe: don't repeat like that
<nekostar> omfg
<regeya> no not only can I not get the printer to respond, I ran 'cancel' as root, am being prompted for root, and it's not accepting my root password (yes, I have a root password set.)
<mwe> Dewi: I believe not
<nekostar> deal with real life man
<nekostar> or go to gentoo
<BlueDevil> lol
<regeya> so um
<tlhiv> hi folks ... anyone here use X+Composite with Gnome?
<tlhiv> trying to set the default transparencies for specific (not all) windows that open
<senectus> if I log into gnome it gives me a mouse and a brown screen.. that's it, any ideas on how to fix it?
<BlueDevil> senectus: tried reinstalling gnome?
<senectus> BlueDevil, yes made no difference
<steven_Laptop> ? what do I use to burn a movie on my harddrive so I can burn it later?
<polf> strange, the partitionmanager doesnt recognize the partitions ive made for ubuntu. it just seems to recognize the whole disk as one partition.
<SCMark> what does the K or S in front of RC scripts mean?
<B_166-ER-X> how do i burn an audio cd based on mp3 files , on ubuntu ? (witch k3b or else)
<BlueDevil> SCMark: S=start, K=kill
<regeya> SON OF A DIDDLY.
<gilgalad> B_166-ER-X: use Serpentine audio cd creator, which comes with ubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> okay
<navare> Hello from Germany. Anyone got time to help me with Alien?
<gilgalad> navare: alien file.rpm
<nekostar> so then
<nekostar> !coc
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<SCMark> BlueDevil: and what if later on I decide I want to print on an HP printer.  How would I readd that script?
<nekostar> show me where it says no swearing
<mwe> you need sudo alien file.rpm, I believe
<navare> gilgalad thats not my Problem ... i show it to you.
<gotcha> i have a question about installing software. Can someone help?
<nekostar> mwe, for me it was sudo alien -d -i file.rpm
<nekostar> ask away gotcha
<BlueDevil> SCMark: you know about "man" right?
<gotcha> the lime wire version for linux
<nekostar> heh
<SCMark> BlueDevil: yeah
<nekostar> is not in the official programs
<gotcha> this is my first shot at linux, and am trying to figure it out.
<nekostar> hehe
<BlueDevil> SCMark: update-rc.d hplip defaults
<gotcha> so it wont work?
<nekostar> one sec man lets make it much easier for ya
<mwe> nekostar: really? for the atidrivers.rpm I needed no options to alien
<gotcha> lol thanks
<nekostar> mwe, i put the options in myself.. -i is auto install
<navare> sudo perl alien.pl ati.rpm (only got source code of Alien) gives me an error says i need RPM O.o
<SCMark> BlueDevil: cool beans
<Kensey> I installed wpa_supplicant and got it to work.  That's the good part.  But now I can't connect to any wlan but my own.  That's the bad part. :)
<nekostar> navare, there is a package for alien
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install alien
<mwe> nekostar: yeah. I just looked up the options. makes sense
<gilgalad> I thought alien came with ubuntu
<maney> Is there anyone who has a clue how to do anything about printer configuration in Ubuntu if the half-assed abilities of gnome-cups-manager don't do the job?  I started out just trying to get sane user-visible printer names...
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> gotcha, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<nekostar> that is for BREEZY only
<seth_> maney, I find the regular cups web browser interface to be better than the gnome thing
<nekostar> welcome to the stunned club
<amias> maney: mabye the webbased cups interface might help
<Kensey> do I have to kill wpa_supplicant to make my laptop connect to an unsecured wlan, or just tell wpa_supplicant not to scan for ssids?
<maney> seth_k: that's a harsh condemnation of gnome-cups-manager, isn't it?  :-(
<navare> wow thank you nekostar that worked. thanks very much. Hopfully i can install ATI Driver now.
<nekostar> now unless someone else wants to tell me something about how swearing is fucking not allowed then i got anime....
<nekostar> its all good navare ppl help me
<nekostar> i learn i pass on
<nekostar> we help u u learn pass on...
<nekostar> consider ideling :)
<mkyb14_> i can't see my windows network to stream mp3's to my linux box... and this is a fresh install.  any ideas?
<gilgalad> navare: Doesn't the ati drive have a graphical installer, why are you using the rpm?
<nekostar> -tiredness +proper spelling/punctuation
<gilgalad> mkyb14_: try going to 'Places->Connect to server' and typing in the computer name
<zpierreski> does anyone know how to install squidguard on ubuntu
<zpierreski> breezy
<shinu> can k3b not read the info about previous sessions on reqritable media?
<mkyb14_> says that it can't display... i choose windows share and typed the name in.  what about all the other fields.. iv'e done this before just don't know why i can't do it now on this new install
<gilgalad> mkyb14_: try installing smbclient and seeing if you can connect with that
<gilgalad> sudo apt-get install smbclient
<zpierreski> hi, does anyone know how to install squidguard on ubuntu breezy?
<mkyb14_> apt-get install smbclient?
<gilgalad> smbclient //<ip address>/share
<gilgalad> yes
<yuri> hi.. I'm having a bit of trouble setting up bittornado so that it is in the green. Currently I cannot receive connections. Can someone tell me how to set up a static ip, as that seems to be what I need
<mkyb14> oh crap... earlier i accidently changed to a hoary sources.list... where can i get the breezy one !!
<crouton> yuri: may be your firewall if you have one
<bob_> How do I stop whatever from opening the CDRW drive when i stick a CD in so I can use cdrecord? :|
<yuri> crouton: fw isnt running
<navare> gilgalad i tryed to install it with ATI Installer but i got errors. (i use 64 bit version it seems ATI Installer is not working for that Version)
<crouton> yuri: hardware router? linksys?
<gilgalad> mkyb14: just change hoary to breezy
<yuri> crouton: Dlink 624
<mkyb14> ati drivers aren't working for 64.. try fglx
<gilgalad> navare: ah, ok
<crouton> yuri: make sure you're forwarding the correct ports
<mkyb14> thats what i had to do for 64
* bob_ gets Really Really Angry!!!
<gotcha> thanks man
<bob_> I hate ubuntu!!!
<gilgalad> I got to go, cya guys later
<crouton> bob_ what happened
<bob_> Error trying to open /dev/hdd exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second. - that's what happens when I try to burn a CD
<bob_> with cdrecord
<bob_> the gnome CD burning interface wont work
<crouton> hmm
<DRAGON_Ultra> use k3b
<IRCFrEAK> hello
<zpierreski> can anyone help me out with installing and running squidguard?
<crouton> is it possible to use the ATI fglrx driver from their website on a custom kernel?
<bob_> I just want to burn an ISO to a CD... is that so hard?
<DRAGON_Ultra> no
<korhalf> bob_, no, gnomebaker
<mkyb14_> shouldn't i just beable to "browse network" and see the windows machines?
<DRAGON_Ultra> gnomebaker works good too
<bob_> so why can't I just cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd foobar.iso
<IRCFrEAK> test
<SCMark> Bluedevil: how do I start bootlogd on boot? update-rc.d bootlogd defults does not work.  I get: System startup links for /etc/init.d/bootlogd already exist.
<Kensey_> wpa_supplicant blocks any unsecured APs.  weird.
<maney> I've forgotten - is there some hoop besides the access permissions in cupsd.conf that I have to jimmy to get the CUPS admin interface to work?
<mkyb14> whats the apt name for smb so i can install it?
<polf> I got a problem, did install ubuntu tonight. resized my ntfs-partition with xp on. and made one partition for ubuntu, and another for swap.
<mkyb14> ha i already have the smb client... so how do i use that to find my windows network seeing as the default windows share isnt' working
<jackmacokc> mkyb14: samba
<polf> I got a problem, did install ubuntu tonight. resized my ntfs-partition with xp on. and made one partition for ubuntu, and another for swap. now, I want to reinstall ubuntu, and the best way is to format the ubuntupartition in installer? but, no partitions is shown there, whats wrong?
<LoPMX> anyone know good free games?
<crouton> in general or for linux?
<mkyb14> ok i installed samba and the smbclient..... how do i use this to connect to my windows machine to stream mp3s
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, open your home folder and type in the address bar smb://<windows machine name or IP address>
<mkyb14> k
<polf> Is there any partition manager I can use in ubuntu?
<polf> and like.. erase the ex3 partitions.
<jackmacokc> polf: qtparted or gparted
<kittyfjun> can i force apt-get to install even with a missing dependency?
<mkyb14> i don't have an address bar
<mkyb14> lol
<The_Isle_of_Mark> how about in computer?
<crouton> ugh... how are you supposed to install linux-restricted-modules if i compile a custom kernel from kernel.org?
<mkyb14> negative
<Naxcon> will someone please tell me how to boot from the cd to install ubuntu?
<jackmacokc> kittyfjun: try sudo apt-get install package -f
<mkyb14> you need the live cd
<The_Isle_of_Mark> naxcon ninsert cd, boot pc :)
<crouton> Naxcon: insert CD and reboot?
<alekz> how can i comprees a file to a tar.bz2 ?
<Naxcon> \that doesnt work
<polf> you have to change bios priority.
<Naxcon> how do i do that?
<crouton> alekz - tar cjf
<SCMark> how do I start the bootlogd on bootup?
<polf> and make CDRom priority one.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Naxcon check your system bios to make sure it is booting from cdrom first
<alekz> thanks crouton
<brenner> Mabus06: ping
<kittyfjun> ty
<Naxcon> how do i do that?
<Naxcon> i dont even know what bios is
<crouton> tar -cjf outputfile.tar.bz2 sourcefile... i think
<polf> Naxcon, at startup. press F1, or DEL button
<crouton> maybe source and output is switched
<owner989> im trying out XFCE
<polf> and enter biossettings
<owner989> but when i play videos in mplayer the mplayer menu doesnt appear
<Naxcon> ok, just a sec, ill try that out
<Kensey_> how do I make my wireless card connect to an unsecured AP with wpa_supplicant active?
<sethk> crouton, no, you were right the first time
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, applications, system tools, applications menu editor
<polf> Naxcon, yeah. just reboot computer and press DEL button (I think)
<sethk> crouton, tar cvjf tarfilename sourcefile [more source files] 
<polf> at startup..
<DRAGON_Ultra> yes
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, and change it to have an address bar in nautilus
<crouton> sethk: whew, i don't do it enough to remember all the time. ;)
<sethk> delete is typical but other keys are used as well
<sethk> there should be a message on the screen when you boot telling you to enter setup
<sethk> setup means setup BIOS; BIOS means basic input output system
<mkyb14> nautilus?
<regeya> ok.  i have my epson r800 working thanks to turboprint.  or I did.  all I did was, well, I have my printer up to do sharing, and my wife was printing from a Win98se machine and freaked out about a print job she sent to it.  I calmly shut off the printer.  I've restarted the printer, restarted cupsys, even restarted the computer, and the printer will not respond.  I've had this happen before on another printer but I don't reme
<regeya> mber what I did.  any ideas on why turning off the printer and turning it back on would cause CUPS to throw errors once a second like "E [10/Dec/2005:20:34:45 -0600]  SLPReg of "tp0" failed with status -20!
<regeya> "?
<sethk> which isnt really what the bios is, but I can't hel that.  :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, nautilus is to linux what explorer is to windows
<mkyb14> i dunno how to do that
<owner989> turboprint is junk because it prints a huge color banner on each page
<BlueDevil> SCMark: then it means bootlogd is started at boot
<regeya> nautilus is to GNOME what explorer is to windows.
<sethk> regeya, is it a USB printer?
<regeya> owner989: if you pay for it, it stops printing the banner.
<regeya> sethk: yes.
<sethk> regeya, did you reboot the machine it is connected to?
<owner989> i got my canon printer working with the canon japan ip1500 drivers
<mkyb14> how do i do that to nautilus
<sethk> regeya, I know that doesn't make much sense, but it sometimes works
<regeya> sethk: see above...yes.
<sethk> regeya, the only time I've seen that, I fixed it by upgrading to a newer kernel.  I don't know of a reason that could survive a reboot
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, until you figure it out, from a console type nautilus smb://<windows computer name or IP address>
<SCMark> BlueDevil: then I should have the file /var/log/boot and I don't.  I think it found the script: S99stop-bootlogd instead
<sethk> regeya, but I did have one that seemed to work (well, did work) for a long time, but it turned out to be only a random thing
<yuri> can someone recommend a BT client other than bittornado or azureus?
<regeya> sethk: neither does anyone else on Earth, apparently.
<sethk> regeya, it would fail maybe 10, 15 times in a row, then work for a bunch of times
<owner989> theres the original bittorent client yuri
<regeya> bah.  this sucks.
<nekostar> yuri, why dont you like either of those clients?
<owner989> but i think azureus is the best
<sethk> regeya, anyway it went away when I got newer USB drivers on the kernel side
<nekostar> you could run windows///
<Naxcon> ok, i figured out the bios and it started installation. but i got an error saying network autoconfiguration failed
<kittyfjun> yuri: bitcomet
<nekostar> the original client is total crap
<nekostar> so is bitcomet
<owner989> agreed neko
<polf> Ok, If I want to remove ubuntu, got it installed on a 4gig partition beside winxp. (dual-boot) and also got a 1gb swap-partition. how do I erase these partitions, and merge them with the ntfs?
<yuri> nekostar: I'm used to using bitlord in win2k... I dont have to set any ports or or static ip it just works
<nekostar> if your running windows run utorrent
<owner989> azureus is the best
<kittyfjun> i agree
<owner989> even though its java
<kittyfjun> az is best...
<techrush> the plugins rock
<nekostar> then you go get your bitlord
<techrush> and lots cool functions
<nekostar> b/c thats a pos app sowwie
<yuri> kittyfjun: does bitcommet have a linux version?
<mkyb14> ha it asks for my windows password and when i type it in with the correct group etc... doesn't work.  lol all i want to do is listen to my music :(
<Nameeater> what do I need to share internet with a windows box that has the connection?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, try places>>network server
<polf> If I want to remove ubuntu, got it installed on a 4gig partition beside winxp. (dual-boot) and also got a 1gb swap-partition. how do I erase these partitions, and merge them with the ntfs?
<brenner> polf: without reinstalling windows, you'd need a partition mgr i would think
<esj> trying to make ubuntu work with xen guest domains and colinux.  I need to extract a partition from a partitioned file image.  So far, I've tried a half a dozen different ways document on the net and all of them fail.  Usually by telling me I have a missing superblock.  I'm stuck, any ideas?
<mkyb14> yea i've done that before... then it says windows network.. i click that and nothing shows after that. and i have like 8 computers on this network.
<Naxcon> while installing ubuntu, i got an error saying network autoconfiguration failed...what does that mean?
<esj> network on a configuration failed usually means that your DHCP server did not hand back a response in time
<polf> brenner, yeah.. or maybe I can erase the partitions in ubuntu itself?
<crouton> Naxcon - means you don't have network cable connected, or couldn't get dhcp lease
<owner989> it means you have no internet setup naxcon
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, when you put in the username, you might have to put in machinename\username
<Naxcon> oh, it has to be connected to the internet? dang, this computer isnt hooked up the network and i have no way of adding it
<polf> brenner, the strange thing is. the partitionmanager in ubuntuinstall doesnt recognize any ext3 or ntfs partitions. just se the whole disk as one part.
<owner989> you dont have to be connected to the internet naxcon
<mkyb14> AH ok so it found my network finally, but when i click my computer says that contents can't be displayed... the folders are shared... so were like 90% there lol
<yuri> can someone just tell me how to set up a static ip?
<esj> yuri: yes
<esj> wait a minute for me to grab an example
<mkyb14> contents can't be displayed
<owner989> ubuntu will install
<owner989> without an internet connection
<Naxcon> why isnt it working then
<Naxcon> ?
<brenner> polf: that *is* strange
<esj> is there a handy paste site?
<crouton> yuri: sudo ifconfig eth0 static <ip address> netmask <netmask> gateway <gateway address> (i think)
<esj> examples about six lines and I don't want to flood
<nickrud> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<owner989> whats not working naxcon
<Naxcon> during installation it stops and says network autoconfiguration failed
<owner989> it should continue installing
<crouton> naxcon - just tell it to continue installtion
<owner989> or press control-c
<owner989> when it does that
<mkyb14> because there's no internet for you naxcon... just skip that and you can set it up later
<Naxcon> ok, ill try that, just a sec
<esj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5588
<esj> is an example of a static net connection
<yuri> crouton: what do I put in the ip address/netamsk.gateway? anything?
<esj> yuri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5588
<crouton> yuri: here's an example: sudo ifconfig eth0 static 192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1
<crouton> yuri: not guaranteeing that will work, but it should set you on the right path
<Naxcon> when it says partition disks...which option should i select?
<esj> haxcon: the simple as you can get away with
<mherweg> hi all! how do i get a list of all installed packages in a form so that i can automatically install the same on a differnet system (amd64->i386)?
<esj> sorry, speech recognition errors galore this evening
<gotcha> another question... is there anyway to setup my buttons for browsing as they were in windows? Like my back button goes back a page?
<tuxuser19> does ubuntu doesnt ask for root password during installation? 'coz i have installed ubuntu breezy & havent seen any option for root password
<esj> when setting up your disks, I've found that the installer usually doesn't do complicated installs right.  Especially if you make mistakes and go back to redo things
<yuri> esj: how do I use this?
<vittorio> wow, alot ppl in #ubuntu. is ubuntu already so much popular than fedora?
<owner989> naxcon it depends do you want to dual boot that computer
<mkyb14> no but it's getting there.  plus the packaging system is superior
<Naxcon> nope
<esj> yuri: put it into your /etc/network/interfaces
<Naxcon> just want ubuntu on here
<Falstius> tuxuser19: ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default.  It uses sudo for everything.
<owner989> if you only want ubuntu you can chose to erase the entire hard drive
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me setup my network? When I type my Windows username and password in when I try to go to the network servers, it just prompts me again. I'm SURE it's the right username and password, case sensitive and everything, any help?
<owner989> that works well
<Naxcon> ok thanks
<owner989> it will auto partition it
<esj> yuri: then you want to customize it to your local environment
<pepsi> msg Foxy hi
<pepsi> hrm
<thewayofzen> has anyone else experienced problems with the audio and video  of a video clip being out of sync.. it seems like totem is horribly out of sync.. mplayer is sometimes fine but not always and xfmedia player will at times be the only one that has a chance.  IS THERE A FIX?!?
<owner989> thewayofthezen i had the same problem
<thewayofzen> owner989,  did u fix it?
<tuxuser19> Falstius,so i have to type in sudo passwd to assign myself as a root?
<proxosi> do anyone have experience on making firefox flash compatible if your comp is AMD64
<thewayofzen> xfmedia isnt capable of doing true full screen to my knowledge.. which is frustrating
<Falstius> thewayofzen: you can use the + and - keys in mplayer to adjust the timing
<brenner> thewayofzen: you install totem-xine?
<Falstius> tuxuser19: you would type sudo su to open a root terminal.  It will ask your for your user password.
<owner989> in mplayer options i changed the video output to xv and audio output to sdl
<thewayofzen> brenner,  no.. should i?  i figured mplayer would be sufficient
<polf> anyone using E17=
<polf> ?
<polf> what about that WM
<yuri> esj: what do name the file?
<yuri> esj: what do I*
<brenner> thewayofzen: if you wish...you're probably right. if it's happening with mplayer also, it might be something else
<esj> yuri: the file is /etc/network/interfaces
<esj> it should be on your system already
<mkyb14> arr still a no go with samba.... shows windows network but after clicking it nothing shows
<brenner> thewayofzen: but no harm in trying
<owner989> totem is junk i think
<thewayofzen> brenner, i installed the w32codecs as per ubotu  and such..
<owner989> its unstable and the interface is horrible
<esj> mkyb14: did you set up the SMB passwords?
<brenner> thewayofzen: *nod*.  a lot of people seem to have problems fixed by using totem-xine rather than the default gstreamer backend though
<mkyb14> no.  this is a fresh install
<esj> you need to set up SMB passwords independent from the system passwords
<mkyb14> i've done this before but it's giving me problems this time with this install
<mkyb14> never done that before
<brenner> thewayofzen: i'd try it.  you can always switch back
<esj> I always have to do it
<esj> I've never had Sambo work without doing it
<esj> I've never had samba work without doing it
<owner989> thewayofzen try my suggestion
<owner989> change audio ouput in mplayer to sdl
<owner989> in preferences in mplayer
<mkyb14> so how do i do it then
<yuri> esj: do I just paste it anywhere into the file?
<esj> smbpasswd
<b1f30> anybody know what's up with amarok not being able to play streams? it just keeps buffering over and over
<esj> yuri: you replace your current eth0 definition
<mkyb14> old password? never set one up
<coz> hello all
<owner989> amarok is also junk
<b1f30> seems so
<coz> what are some of the choices for firewalls
<yuri> esj: ok i did that, now what?
<rob1> firestarter
<mkyb14> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Account disabled.
<mkyb14> Failed to change password for mkyb14
<vittorio> does upgrading ubuntu work well, like debian? or is it a better advice to do a fresh install
<owner989> blf30 are you playing audio streams
<coz> firestarter ok any other?
<esj> mkyb14: you need to create a new SMB password using smbpasswd.  you then use that password from the Windows side
<_jason> vittorio, works well
<b1f30> owner989: i'm attemtping to
<rob1> coz, thats the best tool
<owner989> i would use xmms its the best audio stream player
<mkyb14> did you see the error i just posted?
<coz> Ok any other that may be more complex?
<esj> yuri: you probably should reboot because the /etc/networking restart trick doesn't work
<brenner> owner989: butt-ugly interface though.  tried bmp?
<shinu> what options do i have to add to compile k3b without installing kde? >_>
<owner989> bmp is nice and its based on xmms
<coz> Ok thanks
<vittorio> cool, looks like i should switch to ubuntu (from fedora)
<mkyb14> if you want to get crazy with your mp3 player use wine and then winamp.. but xmms is the same
<esj> mkyb14: you need to do it as root on the machine running Samba.
<b1f30> xmms still wins...
<mkyb14> i did
<nickrud> shinu, apt-get build-dep k3b , I think
<esj> that's really crazy
<mkyb14> ok sudo
<mkyb14> heh
<nickrud> heh
<mkyb14> ok that's done and in doing that i did??
<rob1> mkyb14, why would you want to run winamp in wine?
<shinu> nickrud: cool ill try that
<mkyb14> because it's fun to mess with things
<owner989> i can run windows media player 9 in wine
<owner989> but it only plays videos reliably
<mkyb14> i play call of duty in it.
<owner989> mp3s crash
<nickrud> shinu, just apt-get install k3b, it will get you there faster :)
<SCMark> what is atd used for on my system?
<shinu> nickrud: i need some options from the newest version :/
<esj> I can still use help with extracting partitions. any suggestions of what to do or where to look?
<nickrud> ok, then my first answer will serve, i guess
<mkyb14> esj .... changing the password does what for me with samba
<esj> changing the password makes the right password available to Windows for logging in to your Samba server
<mkyb14> how do i make peoples names in red when i'm replying?
<shinu> nickrud: yup thanks :D
<esj> UNIX passwords and samba passwords are really separate namespace is
<mkyb14> but i want to connect from this computer to my windows machine
<owner989> mkyb14 if you mention their names it appears in red to them
<mkyb14> oh ic
<esj> I understand.  It's a laudable goal but it's not an easy one
<mkyb14> thank you owner989
<mkyb14> was that red/
<mkyb14> ?
<owner989> yes mkyb14
<esj> I have a very low opinion of the quality of Samba because it takes far longer to make it work right in any package should
<owner989> lol
<mkyb14> nice
<mkyb14> well what would someoe use to accomplish my goal?
<esj> you can literally waste weeks trying to get features to work
<owner989> what is your goal mkyb14?
<esj> actually, I use a commercial package called webdrive
<esj> it lets me access files on any UNIX box that I have an ssh account
<mkyb14> to use xmms to acces my windows machine which has 1.2 terabytes of music so that i can stream it
<Falstius> if you disable all security, samba is easy ;)
<bshumate> esj: if you can write better software than Samba, then your opinion might actually count for something
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, sorry I had to leave for a while
<owner989> i think xmms can read from ntfs partitions
<mkyb14> np
<esj> bshumate: I have.  Just in commercial arenas
<Falstius> mkyb14: is it all flak?  .wav?
<mkyb14> yes but accessing it is the key here
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, ok so you are getting the password prompt from the windows machine, right?
<mkyb14> no mp3's
<tiglionabbit> hello ubuntu people
<Falstius> I can't imagine that much mp3
<mkyb14> yes i am getting prompted
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, does the windows machine have a password set?
<mkyb14> but it's shady.. sometimes othertimes it just laggs
<mkyb14> yea for my account etc
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, what share permissions are on the windows shared folder?
<tiglionabbit> I would like to do some programming in C and use OpenGL.  Anybody know what packages I need to set up to get opengl working on ubuntu?
<mkyb14> fore read only
<mkyb14> simple file sharing
<esj> The_Isle_of_Mark: if he is using the standard ubuntu Samba configuration, he needs to add a password in the Samba password file
<regeya> bah.  I just tried to run /usr/bin/enable raw on my machine, and I'm getting 'enable: Operation failed: client-error-forbidden
<regeya> '
<Rage__> tiglionabbit: What do you mean work?
<brenner> tiglionabbit: start with freeglut3-dev
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, temporarily give network users access to the share...read write...it is just for a minute
<esj> it's the same problem that gave me grief in Horry and there is even a bug registered for it
<mkyb14> i used to just share the folders like i normally would in windows then go to network server in ubuntu and access it with out a hitch.,.. now i'm hitting a brick wall
<regeya> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH
<mkyb14> ok
<Rage__> tiglionabbit: There are ogl lins installed by default but they are mesa software ones.
<mkyb14> ok done
<rob1> is anyone else getting an md5sum mismatch on the dapper universe repo Packages.gz and Sources.gz currently?
<tiglionabbit> Rage__: What I mean is, I'm quite new to opengl and have only done it in visual studio on windows before =P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> does it work now?
<mkyb14> no, my prompt isn' accepting my password... and it's all correct
<tiglionabbit> anyone know of a good linux-specific starter guide?
<foobar> anyone using an ubuntu box as a server?
<tiglionabbit> I'd read nehe, but it's quite windows-specific
<vittorio> considering switching to ubuntu. is it simple to install vmware on ubuntu? using fedora a rpm -Uvh .. did the job
<psusi> foobar, I am
<Rage__> tiglionabbit: listen to brenner then. As for getting h/w accelleration working - KILL OFF x and install xorg-driver-fglrx for ATI or the nvidia on for them.
<theCore> foobar, me
<mkyb14> fubar
<tiglionabbit> Rage__: oh, yeah, I mean compiling software, not running graphical programs =P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, what are the folder permissions, specifically
<foobar> psusi && theCore: impressions? any problems thus far, or has everything worked out nicely?
<psusi> foobar, everything worked out nicely
<theCore> foobar, ubuntu is great for me
<mkyb14> i have simple file sharing enabled on windows with R/W
<lordlucless> Using tar is there a way to exclude a subdirectory of a directory listed to be archived? In otherwords, I want to archive everything in a directoy *except* for one paticular file?
<psusi> I even set it up so I remotely administer it with vnc, like a windows terminal server
<brenner> tiglionabbit: doesn't nehe provide linux-orientated tutes too?
<foobar> alright, thanks guys, just needed a few opinions
<mkyb14> the damn propmpt won't take the password and it's correct
<psusi> lordlucless, take a look at the --exclude parameter
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, it probably isnt a password issue
<bshumate> mkyb14: what do the logs say ?
<mkyb14> mkyb14 / WORDGROUP / password
<mkyb14> work*
<tiglionabbit> brenner: does it?  I see a thing on setting it up in solaris, but then it goes straight into "#include <windows.h>"
<mkyb14> where the logs at?
<lordlucless> ta. Ive been looking through the documentation, but was daunted by the number of options :P
<cyphase> why would who, users, and top all show 3 users on, when there are more?
<bshumate> mkyb14: /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<cyphase> and a user who isn't logged on anymore
<ThugRen> Hey So how is everyone doing?
<Hagge> does the amd64/sparc/ppc versions of ubuntu have all (or mostly all, and amd64 specifically) packages that x86 as?
<linkd> super!
<mkyb14>   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004
<mkyb14> [2005/12/10 18:47:46, 0]  printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)
<mkyb14>   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!
<mkyb14> [2005/12/10 18:47:46, 0]  printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)
<mkyb14>   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!
<mkyb14> that over and over
<regeya> Okay.  Does anyone know why cups' command line utils aren't accepting my root password?  and yes, most definitely I have a root password enabled, okthxforasking
<brenner> tiglionabbit: hmm, must be thinking of something else.  heard of the redbook?
<bshumate> cyphase : utmp/wtmp corruption? mayhaps ye been pwned?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, are you using breezy?
<cyphase> bshumate, i haven't been pwned :)
<ThugRen> Hey so how hard is the apache to setup on the ubuntu breezy i386?
<tiglionabbit> brenner: hmm, yes.  Is that available on the internet?
<Falstius> thugren, very easy
<bshumate> mkyb14: that obviously has nothing to do with your authentication issue - there are other logs in /var/log/samba that are specific to the client ip...check those
* regeya wants a couple of F**kital tablets, pls
<cyphase> but utmp/wtmp corruption..
<cyphase> how do i fix that?
<Siph0n> tiglionabbit, usually at the bottom of the tutorials on nehes site is the source code for different OS's/programming languages
<brenner> tiglionabbit: yep, quick search should bring it up.  asking in #opengl for resources might be another good idea if you're just starting
<mkyb14> k one sec
<ThugRen> I am just play with live i386 on my laptop. I am Thinkings it pretty kewl..
<bshumate> cyphase: just ribbin' ya mon!
<Siph0n> tiglionabbit, yea the red book is in the topic in opengl
<tiglionabbit> hehe, yep, just noticed
<tiglionabbit> thanks
<bshumate> cyphase: does sound mighty fishy though ;-)
<ThugRen> I am a bit confused if I should setup the kubuntu or ubuntu for my apache webpage?
<tiglionabbit> <- ThugRen ...  what's the difference?
<owner989> it depends if you need a gui
<owner989> they both do the same thing
<brenner> tiglionabbit: back to compiling.  it depends on what includes and libraries you use/link to.  start with freeglut3-dev.  if thinks don't compile with that, you probaly need a few more dev packages (iirc, probably X related ones)
<ThugRen> Any one have a good recommendations for use the kubuntu or ubuntu..
<Falstius> ThugRen: for the server it is irrelevant
<brenner> s/thinks/things
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ThugRen, do you like kde or gnome?
<mkyb14> i have no idea what i'm looking at here
<ThugRen> Well The K has a Kde and the un is agnome
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, post it at ubuntu.paste.nl
<brenner> ThugRen: exactly. depends on the user's preference
<ThugRen> I don't knwo I am so tourn about which one i like,
<brenner> lol
<bshumate> mkyb14: is there a log corresponding to the ip of the machine you are attempting access from?
<owner989> you would have to try both thugren to make a decision
<mkyb14> yea... there's nothing in it
<mkyb14> i'm attempting to connect to log.192.168.1.104
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ThugRen, then try them both out and see what you like. Either way it should be moot since servers generally dont run window managers
<mkyb14> nothing within it
<owner989> why the log. before it
<mkyb14> that ubuntu link is dead
<mkyb14> that was the file name
<bshumate> mkyb14: bummer.  did you say this was something previously working ok?
<ThugRen> the Isle of mark.. I am just wonder which one is easy to set up..
<ThugRen> ;)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ThugRen, both are equal I'd say
<owner989> but a server can run a window manager
<ThugRen> apache server
<mkyb14> well i can see the windows network, click it and get "mshome and workgroup" click workgroup for my machine and it says that not all of the contents can be displayed
<owner989> xfce would be the lightest on resources, thats a third alternative
<ThugRen> Yea.. This is True..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> right, owner989 but why? why waste resources?
<Trashcan> i agree with monk
<Trashcan> er
<Trashcan> mark
<shinu> nickrud: its alive!!
<bshumate> mkyb14: ok but is this first-time setup, or was it previously working?
<mkyb14> first time.
<shinu> nickrud: actually still in the 'make' stage :P but its working :D
<mkyb14> fresh install
<Trashcan> somebody was having a problem with their server once, it would die every 10 minutes, but when they looked at it it was fine. Turns out they had an OGL screensaver enabled.
* drshasta19 installs ati drivers
<Trashcan> better just not to have that stuff on the server at all
<Nameeater> how can i share internet from a windows box to my ubuntu box?
<cyphase> how do you prevent 1 kernel module from loading and make sure that another one does load?
<Nexinarus> help, for some reason when i play avi videos in vlc or totem, they are black and white
<nickrud> shinu, good to hear :)
<b1f30> cyphase: in /lib/modules, search for the module, and rename it to module.ko.orig or some siimilar convention
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, I just setup a share and used it..worked fine...I think you have an issue on the windows side
<cyphase> isn't there a config file you can use?
<mkyb14> xp pro?
<cyphase> modprobe or hotplug or something?
<b1f30> cyphase: you could use modprobe in a boot script to remove the module
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, yes, and I set up the share on windows to allow network users to change files, and no password is needed as well
<nickrud> there's /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d , but I admire b1f30's forcefullness :)
<SEJeff> nickrud: Thats called a hack
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mkyb14, that is my two cents, I hope it helps...gotta run wife needs help with our baby
<SEJeff> hack == bad
<brenner> would /etc/modules be relevant?
<durt> whats the difference between blacklist and blacklist.d?
<mkyb14> k thanks
<mkyb14> lates
<mkyb14> dinner time as well
<nickrud> force is usually because you don't know the right way, just a way ;P
<Dewi> are there knowledge bots here?
<Dewi> (like in #debian)
<SEJeff> durt: a directory ending with .d normally means it contains a list of files that will be loaded. Think of it as an includes directory
<Trashcan> ubotu
<varsendagger> hey how do i change a color photo to black and white?
<varsendagger> with gimp
<SEJeff> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<SEJeff> Dewi: That is the bot
<Dewi> Trashcan / SEJeff : thxxx
<durt> oh oops - its a directory
<varsendagger> any ideas?
<varsendagger> #gimp is dead and i am too lazy
<brenner> image > mode > grayscale
<ubuntu_> system error
<St_Neurion> can someone help me with my problem? I closed VLC while it was playing a movie and now the audio is still running. What command in the terminal will make me terminate that audio?
<nickrud> varsendagger, a quicky is image->mode->grayscale
<ubuntu_> Accsess Denied
<_jason> St_Neurion, see if it's really dead: ps aux | grep vlc
<ubuntu_> System Overide
<St_Neurion> ubuntu   27418 11.8  9.0 143912 46640 ?        Sl   17:51  11:09 wxvlc
<St_Neurion> ubuntu   28705  0.0  0.1   3768   712 pts/0    S+   19:25   0:00 grep vlc
<ubuntu_> Accsess Granted
<UltraVi01> hi
<drshasta19> varsendagger, check the image settings...
<St_Neurion> what now jason?
<UltraVi01> does the internet run slow on ubuntu with anyone else?
<djk_> St_Neurion: then either kill 27418 or kill wxvlc
<drshasta19> varsendagger,  in the "image" menu
<_jason> St_Neurion, guess you can kill wxvlc: killl 27418
<ubuntu_> Runing IP Nabber
<drshasta19> you should be able to switch from RGV or CMY to gray
<St_Neurion> ARIGATO GOZAIMASU _jason
<_jason> what does that mean? thank you?
<ubuntu_> Denying Nuke.exe
<j1b> hello all
<djk_> _jason: arigato does afaik, not sure what the other word means..
<SCMark> how do I know if I use lvm or not?
<ubuntu_> Accsess to jlb systems Granted
<_jason> ubuntu_, ?
<Trashcan> wtf ubuntu
<Trashcan> ...
<crouton> SCMark: are any of your partitions marked as LVM?
<j1b> ok ubuntu
<j1b> you have access to my system?
<djk_> _jason: yea it does..
<j1b> prove it  lol
<ubuntu_> System BOTS Loaded
<ubuntu_> :D
<_jason> djk_, ah ok thanks.  I've heard the arigato but never the second word
<Trashcan> yeah, he ran his nuke.exe on your linux box
<frogzoo> can xmms be made to play cds?
<Trashcan> he haxed your wine
<mahangu_> if i make a symlink can i click it in nautilus?
<djk_> _jason: i just checked some japanese-english translation site :)
<mahangu_> like a shortcut for win32?
<_jason> mahangu_, yes iirc
<mahangu_> _jason, what's the command to create a symlink, so i can refer the man page?
<ubuntu_> Exit Radom Chat
<_jason> mahangu_, ln -s
<gray> ln -s
<mahangu_> thanks
<brenner> frogzoo: it can by default iirc
<mahangu_> guys, will ln -s /media/hda8 work?
<_jason> mahangu_, you can right click on files in nautilus and "make link" as well
<frogzoo> brenner: wierd, can't find how
<_jason> mahangu_, should, try it :)
<brenner> frogzoo: check out the prefs for the cd audio plugin
<mahangu_> _jason, i hate opening nautilus, im just trying to find an easy way to save files to a fat disk in OOo
<frogzoo> brenner: thx
<mahangu_> oh yeah
<mahangu_> it works
* mahangu_ thanks gray and _jason 
<brenner> frogzoo: you should then be able to add the dir it lists there thru the usual way
<frogzoo> brenner: gotcha - in business, thx
<brenner> frogzoo: bmp seems to have a nice feature: you can add a cd easily thru add > add cd
<j1b> can anyone tell me how to register my nic?
<j1b> nick
<frogzoo> brenner: cool, sounds like I'll check it out - thx again :)
<brenner> np
<_jason> ubotu, tell j1b about register
<cmd> does breezy support nfo client side mounting ?
<zen> How can I play a DVD rental?  I tried to find libdvdcss but it isn't in the repo, even with the universals
<cmd> NFS*
<nickrud> !tell zen about restricted
<gray> zen: install EasyBreezy and it will install them along with other stuff http://dev.realistanew.com/easybreezy/easybreezy0.33-alpha.tar.gz
<j1b> REGISTER shitlips
<brenner> nickrud: nice.  that page has been spiffed up since i last saw it
<j1b> uh...
<j1b> did that work?
<ordinary> Spiltihs!
<_jason> j1b, no
<cmd> How do I get client side NFS working? I believe I got the server up on another PC.... Not sure what to download (if anything) for the client... Anyone know?
<j1b> oh no, no everyone knows my password to everything in my life.. what to do, what to do
<tuxuser19> how to make the root work in ubuntu breezy? i heard that some "sudo" stuff we have to do??
<_jason> j1b, change it :)
<j1b> but I use 'shitlips' on everything
<_jason> j1b, /msg nickserv register password <-- proper way
<j1b> 258 separate accounts
<j1b> oh nooooo
<j1b> thanks _jason
<_jason> j1b, for future reference you'll want to do those commands in the server window... so in case you mess up, people won't see your mistake
<j1b> hey you guys, puleeeeze forget that you saw my password
<j1b> thanks again jason
<bshumate> tuxuser19: you heard of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_jason> j1b, this channel is logged and the logs posted online, I would change your password
<zen> gray, it didn't help me
<j1b> ok, thanks. I'lll change my password on amazon yahoo hotmail and all that too
<gray> did u install it?
<zen> gray, yes
<j1b> as well as my bank, which is american national bank of texas
<tuxuser19> whats the command at consoel >sudo su??? 'coz im ina rush now...sorry :)
<j1b> because those are all shitlips too
<j1b> oh man
<_jason> j1b, lol now we know you aren't being serious...
<wizatcomputer> j1b:  telling people what your passwords are for isn't a good thing :/
<gray> zen, hmm, what media player you using
<Trashcan> !tell tuxuser19 about sudo
<zen> gray, I've tried gXine, Totem, and VLC
<j1b> _thanks _jason
<j1b> _true
<j1b> i wans't serious
<sambagirl> hi i am trying to stream with VLC and would request someone use VLC to try to play the stream so i can see if it works?
<sambagirl> http://24.99.180.216:8080/
<_jason> sambagirl, what is it a stream of
<sambagirl> audio testing first
<j1b> so don't you guys try shitlips on ebay or amazon or my bank or anything else, ok?
<zen> gray, I also tried ogle
<_jason> sambagirl, it works
* techrush starting the ubuntu installer for the 1st time
<sambagirl> how is quality?
<sambagirl> is ok?
<techrush> see how this likes my laptop
<techrush> the live cd plays nice :)
<sambagirl> ok the test is for it to play the next song i think.
<_jason> sambagirl, sounds good, is there a a way to get a more quantitative assessment?
<j1b> i will paypal anyone 2 dollars and 11 cents if they can help me get DVD's to play on ubuntu
<j1b> i promise
<j1b> any takers?
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell jlb about RestrictedFormats
<sambagirl> sure i can help you JlB
<sambagirl> use VLC
<sambagirl> vlc plays everythign
<j1b> que?
<_jason> sambagirl, some skipping going on... and now nothing D:
<sambagirl> on all platforms
<j1b> apt-get install vlc?
<sambagirl> no snound ?
<sambagirl> no sound?
<La_PaRCa> j1b, see the message from ubotu
<Nameeater> sambagirl: what sort of connection are you on?
<_jason> sambagirl, it stopped, I reconnnected and now it is playing again
<ThugRen> Hey So that ubuntu don't have the apache in the app's list.. So I am going to have to get the Apache installed manually..
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell j1b about RestrictedFormats
<sambagirl> cable
<_jason> sambagirl, off again :/
<Nameeater> what sort of upload speed?
<ThugRen> Unless I use the kubuntu..
<sambagirl> i dont know
<bshumate> step 1: place a dvd player connected to a television on top of your ubuntu computer, step 2: dvd is now playing on ubuntu
<La_PaRCa> ThugRen, um, Im sure apache is there
<Nameeater> :|
<rambo3> ThugRen jusr search wiki.unumtu for apache
<sambagirl> is it playing now?
<Goldfish> lol
<_jason> sambagirl, ok I think this is a new song now
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> next i will try video
<sambagirl> after this song
<j1b> sambagirl, when I apt-get vlc, this message occurs:
<ThugRen> Aaaaa,, I can always install it.. ;)
<j1b> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<j1b>   vlc: Depends: libmodplug0c2 (>= 1:0.7-4.1) but it is not installable
<j1b> E: Broken packages
<sambagirl> gosh this was not easy to make work :)
<ThugRen> It can't be that hard..
<_jason> sambagirl, is this brazilian?
<ThugRen> or can it..
<sambagirl> yes
<bshumate> sambagirl: after video, host a session of Windows Live! ;-)
<jeenyusnoboarder> anyone famillia with easybreezy?
<sambagirl> windows live? what is that/
<sambagirl> ?
<Kaiser_Away> jeenyusnoboarder: remotely
<jeenyusnoboarder> well, i used it to install
<jeenyusnoboarder> and it says it isntalled to applications system
<owner989> jeeny isnt that the new automatix
<jeenyusnoboarder> but its totally not there
<jeenyusnoboarder> im trying to get avi, mpeg, mp3 and all that jazz
<jeenyusnoboarder> so i can actually use my box
<ThugRen> I must say I do this this Ubuntu..
<bshumate> sambagirl: i was j/k-  it's MS horrid new web-based windows...the Google killah! *snicker*
<Kaiser_Away> jeenyusnoboarder: /join #easyubuntu
<jeenyusnoboarder> thank you
<Kaiser_Away> tell them
<owner989> that guy ripped off the original maker of automatix, there was an argument on the forums
<sambagirl> ahh
<ThugRen> It's a pretty descent and stable..
<owner989> now the original developer has left ubuntu
<ThugRen> Anyone have anyproblem with the Kubuntu..
<djk_> owner989: link?
<sambagirl> problems?
<sambagirl> :D
<Kaiser_Away> owner989: sticky complex issue that one
<techrush> ok im having an issue with the installer...
<owner989> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99866
<bshumate> ThugRen: Ubuntu is *quality*
<andy50> why when I install some new programs they don't get added to the applications menu ?
<sambagirl> now i see if it goes to the next song or dies.
<techrush> i have an existing swap and 2 existing ext3 partitons that id liek to install to
<techrush> but its saying i need to define a root partiton
<sambagirl> ubuntu is excellent
<_jason> sambagirl, i'll do it in a bit if no one else has a minute... gonna go get laundry
<rambo3> you can enable debian menu , and all programs are there
<sambagirl> ok _jason
<ThugRen> I must say that kde engine still locks up..
<andy50> rambo3 how do I do that ?
<j1b> ok ok.  3 dollars.  paypalled to you.  just help me.
<ThugRen> bshumate.. I would have to Highly agree Ubuntu works ASSUME!!
<La_PaRCa> j1b, check out the RestrictedFormats page
<techrush> how do i install it though lol
<ThugRen> From the Live CD..
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell j1b about RestrictedFormats
<j1b> La Pa, where is the ResForm page?
<drshasta19> where can i download module-assistant ?
<rambo3> andy i think it was sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg , search google or wiki
<techrush> im on the partion disk section of the installer and im stuck..
<La_PaRCa> j1b, ubotu just msgd you about it
<techrush> plz help :(
<drshasta19> i do sudo apt-get install module-assistant and i get a message saying it can not be found
<andy50> ok thanks
<ThugRen> I am still debating which one to use as a sever   tho. kubuntu, edubuntu, or straight ubuntu
<j1b> thanks La Pa, i got the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<j1b> Thug, kubuntu
<j1b> thats my op.
<j1b> unless you are doing a straight up server install
<j1b> my server is kubuntu
<ClayG> What type of server?
<j1b> its a dell poweredge, garage edition
<ThugRen> web
<andy50> why do some apps not install to the gnome menu ?
<j1b> sorry, i'll shut up now
<zen> any clue how to play a DVD?
<ThugRen> web,files, ftp and odd apps
<ClayG> ThugRen: interesting you should say that, I just set up a web server with kubuntu
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tel zen about RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, La_PaRCa
<sambagirl> someone owes me $2.11 usd
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell zen about RestrictedFormats
<zen> La_PaRCa, that doesn't really help
<ClayG> but I see little diff, a web server just send plain text files (for the most part) for the viewers browser to interpret
<techrush> ok can someone at least point me to an installer tutorial on the web ?
<j1b> i have to get a dvd to play first, sambagorilla
<La_PaRCa> zen, how come?
<j1b> then i'll pay
<ClayG> ahahhaha
<Goldfish> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<La_PaRCa> j1b, did the wiki help?
<ClayG> jk sg
<sambagirl> should video be streamed as ogg too?
<techrush> :(
<j1b> La_Pa  i'm reading it now
<j1b> i'm sure it will
<j1b> thanks
<zen> La_PaRCa, A few reasons:  The apt-get line calls for packages that don't exist for an AMD64 user and even then it won't work for totem-xine--which I have to use because gstreamer doesn't work on AMD64 yet
<La_PaRCa> zen, what seems to be your problem?
<crouton> dagnabbit
<zen> La_PaRCa, I've enabled every repo, so that isn't a problem
<_jason> sambagirl, ok, you test it yet?
<La_PaRCa> zen, makes sense, the codecs wont work with amd64
<La_PaRCa> zen, have you tried installing vlc?
<sambagirl> i'll do it now hold on
<zen> La_PaRCa, Yes, but if I try to open a DVD it just sits there and doesn't do anything
<sambagirl> there it goes video
<sambagirl> http://24.99.180.216:8080/
<La_PaRCa> zen, um, then youll have to install libdvdcss2 by hand
<zen> La_PaRCa, where is it available
<La_PaRCa> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1103.html
<La_PaRCa> zen, look at the comment by goatboy
<_jason> sambagirl, it's not streaming very well.  I get parts for a few seconds but it just stops
<sambagirl> ok let me change something brb
<zen> La_PaRCa, where?
<La_PaRCa> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1103.html <-- third comment
<La_PaRCa> j1b, where are my three buckaroos?
<sambagirl> if you transcode video what should the bitrate be for internet streaming?
<techrush> ok installing now!
<sambagirl> cleaning it _jason
<techrush> woo
<techrush> does ubuntu use synaptic as a package manager ?
<_jason> techrush, yes
<techrush> cool
<drshasta19> here is what i get after typing sudo module-assistant a-i fglrx : E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ClayG> you have synaptic running
<drshasta19> what is going on ?
<drshasta19> yes
<frogzoo> sambagirl: at a guess, 128kbps - ish - depends on your upstream mostly I'd spose
<drshasta19> i do
<ClayG> or another instance using apt-get
<ClayG> close the other instance, "is another process using it?"
<owner989> djk im not allowed to pm because im not a registered id
<ws008> lhole
<nomasteryoda|w> man, kubuntu is so good
<ws008> hola
<ClayG> oye
<ws008> alguien k hable espanol
<drshasta19> how do i do that ClayG  ?
<frogzoo> owner989:  /msg nickserv register (iirc)
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ClayG> drshasta dou have the synaptic open, as well as in console doing *any* type of apt-get command?
<ws008> #ubuntu-es
<durt> except kubuntu crashes constantly...
<ws008> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<drshasta19> i have one console opened
<ClayG> do you have synaptic up as well
<djk_> owner989: ah okay..just register your nick then ;)
<ws008> clayg tu hablas espanol como te llamas?
<ClayG> nada chilliando
<ClayG> ,
<ClayG> ahh
<ClayG> Clay
<ws008> oh yo julian
<ws008> d donde eres?
<ClayG> I thought read that como estas instead
<drshasta19> synaptic ?
<ClayG> Florida
<ClayG> tu?
<ws008> sandiego
<ClayG> But I dont speak Spanish, sorry I just dated my share of spanish women, lol sorry
<ws008> ok
<pete__> i seem to have misplaced my garbage can, can anyone help/
<ClayG> drshasta19: if you have synaptic running, you cannot apt-get anything in console they use the same "stuff"
<_jason> pete__, elaborate
<linkd> your garbage? we're talking about ubuntu still right?
<shuveb-home> hi, is threre a way i can disable ESD at startup?
<bit16> hola todos en este canal ubuntu
<ClayG> You must choose one or the other
<drshasta19> so how do i close all that?
<ws008> hola
<pete__> i deleted it from bottom tray
<zen> La_PaRCa, Ok, I tried it but the .sh errors on me.  Says C compiler can't make executables.
<ws008> hello
<pete__> and i donot know where it is now
<_jason> pete__, you can add it, just right click and go to "add to panel"
<durt> im going to deport all of you
<ClayG> drsashta, do you see the word synaptic as the bottom of the screen , perhaps next to the word xchat?
<ClayG> if you do right click it and select "Close"
<La_PaRCa> zen, um, try installing build-essential using synaptic
<drshasta19> no
<pete__> how do i add it to desktop so i can simply drag things into it?
<drshasta19> i dont have any of that
<drshasta19> ClayG i am trying to install my ati drivers
<drshasta19> and i get this error after i type sudo module-assistant a-i fglrx
<drshasta19> a blue screen appears
<drshasta19> and says
<zen> La_PaRCa, Ok, but I manually installed everything it said and I could think of:  gcc, g++, gawk, fakeroot, and debhelper
<ClayG> The simplest and least confusing way to get what we need done is for you to logout and log back in, dont do anytrhing except use xchat then I can give you the next step
<_jason> pete__, applications menu -> system tools -> configuration editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible
<drshasta19> ok thanks i do that
<_jason> pete__, oops, I meant trash visible not home, but you should see it there
<ClayG> when you log back in, dont click anything but xchat
<La_PaRCa> zen, can you paste the whole error to pastebin?
<ClayG> or alternatively just try to apt-get
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> AFTER re-logging in
<sambagirl> try now _jason
<pete__> ty
<j1b> ok, who wants to help me
<j1b> get this dvd shit working
<j1b> i'll pay
<sambagirl> USE VLC
<j1b> tell me how much
<sambagirl> it works jlb
<beej_> yes, vlc
<beej_> vlc, gogogogogogogo
<j1b> VLC wont install
<beej_> in ubuntu?
<sambagirl> it's alreayd installed
<zen> La_PaRCa, After installing build-essential it built.  Now I'll see if it works
<beej_> vlc for GTK?
<beej_> i had to install it
<beej_> in breezy
<sambagirl> it works
<beej_> using apt-get
<sambagirl> working _jason or to dark?
<j1b> ok, where is the executable
<j1b> vlc isnt installed
<_jason> sambagirl, the video is working but the sound isn't... starts for a second and stops and repeats
<j1b> and wont install
<j1b> help me and i'll pay
<j1b> cmon
<La_PaRCa> j1b, um, do you have all the repositories enabled?
<j1b> yes
<j1b> i believe
<La_PaRCa> and why wont it install?
* techrush boots into ubuntu for the 1st time
<Knowerrors> anybody tell me how to resolve gpg key errors?, like what pub key server to use?
<La_PaRCa> j1b, what is the exact error message?
<beej_> techrush, <3 ubuntu you will
<sambagirl> but the video works? :D
<sambagirl> lol
<j1b> i The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<j1b>   vlc: Depends: libmodplug0c2 (>= 1:0.7-4.1) but it is not installable
<j1b> E: Broken packages
<_jason> sambagirl, yep working pretty good actually
<sambagirl> wow
<j1b> that is the message I get when attempting to install vlc
<La_PaRCa> j1b, apt-get install -f vlc
<La_PaRCa> j1b, I mean, apt-get -f install vlc
<j1b> La Pa, i tried that
<j1b> same message
<zen> La_PaRCa, No joy still, unfortunately
<sambagirl> yes yor right no audio
<drshasta19> back
<vilefridge> I'm having trouble with a startup script.  If my mind serves me correctly.. it looks like it's exiting before the script executes because it can't find the "Source function library" in /etc/init.d/functions or /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions   See: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5589    What is the appropriate directory to point it to?  Thanks! :)
<beej_> are you using synaptics manager or just apt-get
<j1b> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<j1b>   vlc: Depends: libmodplug0c2 (>= 1:0.7-4.1) but it is not installable
<j1b> E: Broken packages
<drshasta19> ClayG i just logged back and something came on on the top asking if i wantd to install updates, do you think that is the cause of my conflict?
<tristan_> Can anyone tell me if there is a specific system file in which I can specify programs to automatically load when GNOME starts, or if there's a good program to take care of startup processes?
<La_PaRCa> j1b, sudo apt-get -f install
<ClayG> updates aren't a confilct
<Knowerrors> Seveas: Im getting a W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<drshasta19> the error message says that maybe i need to add somethign to source.list
<ClayG> from me?
<Knowerrors> Seveas: how do I fix that please?
<ClayG> on irc or on your system?
<drshasta19> on my system
<j1b> La_Pa, i just did that,  zero zero zero...
<ClayG> can you paste what it says if it's short <1 or two lines>
<_jason> Knowerrors, see the homepage of seveas' repo for instructions
<drshasta19> it appears on a blue screen
<drshasta19> after i type
<ClayG> and have you made changes <any> to your etc/apt/sources.list?
<floridakid> hi
<ClayG> a blue screen?
<drshasta19> yes i did
<drshasta19> yes
<beej_> tristan_, it should be
<beej_> hold on
<drshasta19> blue
<La_PaRCa> um
<floridakid> i just got umbuntu working
<ClayG> are you using kde or gnome?
<sambagirl> rebooting _jason
<beej_> system, prefrences, sessions
<La_PaRCa> zen, try rebooting?
<drshasta19> that i can select <ok> by pressing the tab key
<drshasta19> gnome
<zen> La_PaRCa, won't hurt I suppose
<drshasta19> i can do a print screen if you want to
<Knowerrors> _jason: thx
<ClayG> Well without seeing the actual error I'll take a guess and say something isn't right in your sources.list you have made changes to this before so you know how to locate it
<tristan_> beej_, thanks!
<sambagirl> _jason maybe the CIA was blocking it :D
<drshasta19> ill check it again
<_jason> sambagirl, ha maybe
<floridakid> hey what can i do on umbuntu that is worth while
<ClayG> I have had MANY problems with using NON ubuntu repos in there
<zen> La_PaRCa, It has been a frustrating day.  Windows died, refused to reinstall after probably two dozen attempts, etc, etc, etc
<ClayG> I have been warned 3 times and it took all 3 to learn my lesson
<drshasta19> could i use your list?
<ClayG> sure
<drshasta19> ok thanks
<cehlate> mooo
<ClayG> I'll paste it on a pastebin
<La_PaRCa> zen, dont worry... we will get it working. I bet we are more helpful than any windows forum!
<floridakid> well what is there to do on umbuntu
<cehlate> I know like 8 people that ordered that mass of free ubuntu CDs
<drshasta19> huh sure... pastebin?
<_jason> floridakid, what is umbuntu?
<cehlate> and are just going to toss them out
<floridakid> ubuntu my bad
<cehlate> some guerilla marketting.. seems like a waste
<_jason> floridakid, plenty, are you new to linux?
<floridakid> ya
<beej_> floridakid, what ISN'T there to do?
<beej_> well, play tron for one
<beej_> go play tron
<beej_> gogogogogo
<ClayG> http://hostdestroyer.com/paste/view.php?id=28
<floridakid> can u chat with me privatly
<ClayG> oh you may have to manually take out the line numbers if you copy and paste it in yours
<drshasta19> thanks
<vilefridge> whats tron? :P
<ClayG> no problem
<shogun_> hi
<shogun_> yes so I have a problem
<shogun_> how do I install nero 7 for linux?
<ClayG> tron's the bomb
<beej_> yeah, like the movie
<cehlate> tron is half an electron
<frogzoo> shogun - no preludes, just  state your problem pls
<cehlate> lame ass movie
<cehlate> made no sense
<sambagirl> ok try again please _jason
<cehlate> ok, I saw it for like 10 min once
<shogun_> when I open the .deb file, it says the archive doesn't handle that format
<sambagirl> http://24.99.180.216:8080/
<j1b> tron was great
<beej_> off-topic, but, has anyone played rez?
<cehlate> and some fat computer guy was foaming at the mouth trying to explain it
<j1b> brings me back to the 80's when i see it
<j1b> it was brainless though
<frogzoo> cehlate: j1b off topic - enough spame here as it is
<cehlate> I'm not oblivious to computers, but maybe I should have seen it in the 80's
<cehlate> off topic
<cehlate> since when is irc so regulated
<beej_> i beat level 5 on rez tonight, it was f*****g amazing
<drshasta19> well Clay
<drshasta19> i get the same error message...
<cehlate> what made tron so good?
<_jason> sambagirl, now it's lagging.  Starts for a second then just stops cold
<mahangu_> what KDE player supports ipods?
<cehlate> just looked cheesey
<sambagirl> ok
<peter_> hi all new to linux so im baffled lol
<drshasta19> apparently i still have a process using my ressource...
<zen> La_PaRCa, Seems to work after the restart.  Thank you.
<drshasta19> maybe if i reboot the computer...
<zen> peter_, It will pass, trust me.
<ClayG> perhaps
<crouton> zen: eventually. ;)
<ClayG> sometimes stopping x doesn't really stop all process's
<shogun_> can anyone help me, I cannot open nerolinux.deb
<peter_> how do you save wallpapers
<shogun_> and install it
<ClayG> this becomes apparent when you get caught up in that firefox-profiles crap, logout, login then it still happensd
<zen> ClayG, on a sidenote, I've never figured out how to kill x by itself--makes installing some video drivers difficult
<cehlate> tron had Jeff Bridges
<cehlate> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084827/
<ClayG> kill x?
<La_PaRCa> j1b, did you figure it out?
<beej_> peter_, just like in windows
<cehlate> maybe it is worth giving another look
<_jason> peter_, from a website?  right click-> save image as
<beej_> yeah
<ClayG> a process or x all together
<drshasta19> i reboot
<drshasta19> and log back on
<peter_> thanks dude this is well better than windows
<ClayG> cool
<beej_> yeah it is
<beej_> <3 ubuntu
<drshasta19> apparently what causes it to lock is sudo module-assistant update
<ClayG> peter_: I was a windows user for years, no going back. only if i need to do stuff on my cellphone
<shogun_> so how do I install files with .deb format
<zen> A wonderful note about nVidia drivers on 5.10 i386, I have to recompile them every time my friend starts his machine or it won't start x right
<drshasta19> after that it says it updated infos for 68 pkg
<ClayG> hm that explains it
<crouton> zen: wtf?
<drshasta19> oh?
<frogzoo> shogun_: dpkg -i *.deb
<drshasta19> so you know what it is?
<zen> crouton, Yeah, that's my thought too.
<ClayG> you couldn't apt-get because the "updater" was apt-getting at the time, i guess it got hung
<crouton> zen: something not linking correctly?
<ClayG> keep this in mind, i've been using linux for 2 weeks and I'm a newb
<peter_> im getting used to it .it took me ages working out how to burn iso files to disk like 4 hrs lol
<j1b> can anyone send me a link to a good sources.list for breezy badger, i just got one for hairy beaver and it doen'st work
<ClayG> but I would be dollars to donuts this is the cause
<ClayG> http://hostdestroyer.com/paste/view.php?id=28
<ClayG> lol
<_jason> ubotu, tell j1b about easysource
<zen> crouton, I don't know.  It works fine if I recompile it each time.  3D works and everything, until the next boot.
<Dewi> how can I get ubuntu to re-probe the pointing devices available? at the moment I have to reboot every time I plug or unplug a mouse....
<crouton> hairy or hoary? haha
<feugan3333> Hi all. I'v installed gcc (3.4) but the symbolic link for cc points to /usr/bin/gcc which does not exist. Anyone know what the problem is?
<ClayG> funny you say that j1b , i just did that for him
<drshasta19> haha
<crouton> zen: what's the error if you don't recompile?  X won't start?
<shogun_> ok so I did that command
<vilefridge> I'm having trouble with a startup script.  If my mind serves me correctly.. it looks like it's exiting before the script executes because it can't find the "Source function library" in /etc/init.d/functions or /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions   See: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5589    What is the appropriate directory to point it to?  Thanks! :)
<shogun_> and, it says I need superuser privilege
<peter_> clayg and all ill chat to you all tom morning no doubt
<zen> crouton, Right.  X fails to start--says it can't find any supported nvidia hardware.
<frogzoo> j1b: you probably just need to change the line in your repo from hoary to breezy - but should be breezy by default on breezy - where are you getting these repo lists from?
<ClayG> take care peter_
<ClayG> I'll be here
<hectorC> Hello... I'm using Ubuntu Breezy and after installing kubuntu-desktop I get "Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Permission denied" when I try to print (it was working well before) any help? thanks in advance!
<peter_> byee
<j1b> i make them up myself
<j1b> cuz i'm a rebel
<crouton> zen: wow.... maybe you need to modprobe whatever nvidia module is necessary?
<crouton> rather than recompile on each reboot
<beej_> hey people, got any problems for me? i'm 100% bored
<ClayG> hahaa j1b that has screwed me many of time
<shogun_> ok, I did the command dpkg *.deb and it says I need superuser privilege
<j1b> cmon, 10 bucks to whoever can help me play full metal jacket on this box
<beej_> jib, winex
<_jason> shogun_, use sudo dpkg
<frogzoo> shogun_: sudo dpkg -i x.deb
<beej_> err
<crouton> beej: yeah, help me get MythTV working with an ATI card, svideo out, and LIRC
<beej_> nc
<La_PaRCa> j1b, ill help you via private message
<_jason> ubotu, tell shogun_ about sudo
<beej_> vlc
<feugan3333> beej_: can't get the cc command to work after installing gcc-3.4
<zen> bbl
<zen> time to watch my movie :)
<ClayG> nicer
<beej_> crouton, mythbox
<ClayG> aeon flux?
<j1b> beej, tell me why drinking and driving is illegal, yet the bar i was at before my arrest has a huge parking lot...
<ClayG> I need to get off my but and get that
<crouton> beej: nice try. :)
<ClayG> already
<beej_> crouton, <3
<hectorC> anyone coul help me with a printing problem?
<_jason> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<beej_> jlb, why do we have drive-through liquor stores?
<j1b> beej: i give up, why?
<feugan3333> Can somebody who has gcc-3.4 installed please tell me if the cc command works?
<beej_> i dunno, i was hoping you'd know
<drshasta19> alright Clay it works now
<La_PaRCa> j1b, dude, need help? talk to me!
<drshasta19> but i get another error...
<hectorC> ubotu: if you are saying that to me, I already posted the question... that was the first thing I did
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, hectorC
<j1b> the first one i saw was in NC
<durt> drinking and driving isnt illegal where i live...
<j1b> fayetteville
<beej_> durt, where you live??
<vilefridge> durt, where's that?
<j1b> durt!!! where is that?
<vilefridge> hahaha
<beej_> hah
<techrush> hmm
<crouton> canada?
<beej_> awesome
<drshasta19> build of package fglrx-kernel-source failed
<beej_> YES, those crazy canucks.
<techrush> ubuntu up and running now time to configure my wireless
<techrush> :|
<beej_> feugan3333, cc works here
<beej_> =\
<Dewi> does anyone know where hotplug logs to?
<tritium> not awesome at all
<crouton> you gotta drink and drive if you want to stay warm up there
<beej_> too lazy to look up, did you install it??
<tritium> drunk drivers kill
<j1b> La Pa, seriously, can yo uhelp me
<La_PaRCa> j1b, yeah, send me a private message
<j1b> you're right tritium, mad sober drivers only get worse when drunk
<hectorC> Here it is again: I'm using Ubuntu Breezy and after installing kubuntu-desktop I get "Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Permission denied" when I try to print (it was working well before) any help? thanks in advance!
<j1b> sorry for being insensitive
<j1b> mad=bad
<feugan3333> beej_: please do a "which cc" for me
<beej_> /usr/bin/cc
<tritium> j1b, please don't joke about it
<shinu> does anyone know if there are any plans of updating the k3b package anytime soon?
<shinu> the one in the repos is pretty old
<cafuego> There
<tritium> shinu, yes, when dapper releases
<beej_> bah, just download it and do it yourself <3
<shinu> tritium: ah... dapper this, dapper that >_>
<Dewi> is there some way to "trigger" hotplug?
<ClayG> ;)
<shogun_> alright so when I tried to unpack nerolinux I got an error whilst it was processing
<Dewi> when I plug in this mouse, seemingly nothing happens at all
<beej_> feugan3333, any luck?
<vilefridge> I'm having trouble with a startup script.  If my mind serves me correctly.. it looks like it's exiting before the script executes because it can't find the "Source function library" in /etc/init.d/functions or /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions   See: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5589    What is the appropriate directory to point it to?  Thanks! :)
<shogun_> lol, I just noticed, theres 666 people in here
<beej_> :O
<cafuego> !cthulhu
<ubotu> Ph'nglui Mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'Lyeh Wgah'nagl Fhtagn
<beej_> Indeed.
<j1b> tritium: sorry
<beej_> bot, if mem serves correctly?
<La_PaRCa> j1b, ok, what is your problem?
<pete__> i was wondering, how to change "weather report" to my city?
<beej_> pete__, is it desklet, or the tray weather thing?
<cafuego> pete__: You could 1) move to the correct city or 2) Change the preferences.
<beej_> bah, just move, it's easier
<fmasi> hi i like to know if enny one uses acer_acpi module or acerhk module to have wifi whorking in an acer leptop or enny other one
<pete__> cafeguo, i see no option to change settings.
<feugan3333> beej_: No. I have /usr/bin/cc which is a symbolic link pointing to /etc/alternatives/cc which is also a symbolic link pointing to /usr/bin/gcc which I don't have :-)
* tritium suggests the first ;)
<beej_> feugan3333, so, you've installed it.
<cafuego> pete__: right click it
<pete__> the panel options come up
<beej_> that's some weird stuff
<tritium> pete__, you have to click on the applet itself
<cafuego> feugan3333: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> pete__, you missed :)
<pete__> no i didn't.
<vilefridge> Does everyone pretty much stick with Gnome or KDE?
<pete__> i cant click on it
<beej_> pete__, they took my city OUT in latest gnome panels
<cafuego> And why is that?
<shogun_> Hello, I'm having an error when I try to unpack nerolinux, here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/459138
<pete__> i'm talking about the one from add to panel
<pete__> i can't find how to change it to my city.
<fmasi> enny one usa a brodcom BCM94318 wifi card or similar ?
<feugan3333> cafuego: thanks a lot :-)
<pepsi> where can i find some info on Super, Hyper, Meta, Alt, AltGr, Compose, etc...
<tritium> well, I can't configure the clock applet to start weeks on Sundays
<cafuego> pete__: Right-click it, choose Prefernces, then click the Location tab.
<cafuego> pete__: I *just* did that and it works fine.
<tyson> hello
<ErniePantusso> is there an asterisk package for ubuntu?
<feugan3333> cafuego: Why does gcc-3.4 not have a dependency on build-essential?
<owner989> lol im using enligtenment
<cafuego> feugan3333: Coz userspace isn't built with gcc 3.4
<owner989> interesting gui
<techrush> cool
<pete__> ty
<cafuego> feugan3333: it's assumed that people who want to build a kernel can read docs ;-)
<pete__> where do i find more desklets?
<techrush> wireless up in 2 minutes flat
<techrush> ubuntu is polished
<tyson> Can someone help me get a broadcom wireless driver installed using the instructions in the wiki? I am having a problem adding the driver to ndiswrapper
<techrush> im liking it so far
<techrush> :)
<tritium> !info asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: (open source Private Branch Exchange (PBX)), section universe/comm, is optional. Version: 1:1.0.9.dfsg-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1061 kB, Installed size: 2992 kB
<beej_> does build-essential come with latest gcc, or prior v3 release?
<hectorC> Is there any other option for support beside this IRC and the Forums in Ubuntu?
<tritium> did you catch that, ErniePantusso ?
<pete__> where do i find more ubuntu desklets?
<Dr_Willis> the wiki :P
<frogzoo> best nntp news reader would be?
<cafuego> "Please press one if you're having problems with Outlook" [1]  "beep ... beep ... beep ..."
<tritium> hectorC, you can buy support as well
<Dr_Willis> pete__,  you mean more 'gdesklets' ?
<cafuego> frogzoo: The one you prefer. try a few and see.
<La_PaRCa> beej_, apt-cache show build-essential
<feugan3333> cafuego: Userspace binaries build with gcc-4.0?
<frogzoo> hectorC: man pages ?
<pete__> yes willis
<cafuego> feugan3333: Indeed.
<pete__> cute little programs :-)
<Dr_Willis> pete__,  try the gdesklets homepage
<beej_> La_PaRCa, thanks, I'm coming from Fedora Core (yum)
<pete__> gdesklets.com ?
<Dr_Willis> pete__,  also try the "gnome look" web site..
<fmasi> tyson maby i can help you i just did that right know
<hectorC> well, It seems that nobody want to helo me with a printing problem, that's why I'm asking
<Dr_Willis> google is good also :P
<hectorC> wants to help
<Dr_Willis> hectorC,  and the problem is?
<Dewi> if I edit grub's 'menu.lst', is there anything else I have to do to make my changes take effect?
<hectorC> I've posted it twice
<frogzoo> cafuego: atm, I'm running pan - what else is worth the trouble of installing?
<Fr0Gs> i put a network card in my ubuntu machine how do i check if its connected at 10mbit or 100?
<Dr_Willis> hectorC,  well excuse me for just entering the channel.
<hectorC> I'm using Ubuntu Breezy and after installing kubuntu-desktop I get "Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Permission denied" when I try to print (it was working well before) any help? thanks in advance!
<j1b> La Pa,
<frogzoo> Fr0Gs: ethtool
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tyson> thanks fmasi
<j1b> you helpy me? no?
<tritium> hectorC, don't assume it's that people don't _want_ to
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. interesting.
<s4f3_m0d3> the step "configure a multiseat system" failed
<s4f3_m0d3> can the os install still work properly or should i stop?
<Dewi> is there anything I can do to make ubuntu realise I have plugged in a mouse?
<Fr0Gs> frogzoo wheres that tool?
<fmasi> tyson lets do that in private msg so its easy to read stuff
<j1b> ok, i'll overhaul anyone's transmission who can help me fix dvd playback
<beej_> Dewi, is it plugged in all the way?
<tyson> fmasi, np
<j1b> any linux guru's with a brooken trans?
<tritium> Dewi, usually it does
<j1b> cmon
<Dewi> beej_: it's a laptop
<frogzoo> Fr0Gs: from the command line, just 'sudo ethtool ethx'
<Dewi> beej_: I have touchpad, I want mouse, so I plug it in... nothing happens
<Dewi> beej_: but if I boot with mouse in, mouse works and no touchpad
<Fr0Gs> sudo: ethtool: command not found
<Dewi> so basically to change pointing device I have to reboot
<Dewi> apart from that, it works
<beej_> Dewi, that might be a BIOS thing
<Dewi> I'm not sure what I need to trigger
<Dewi> to make it switch
<Dr_Willis> Dewi,  thats odd...
<beej_> unless it worked with ...other operating systems
<vilefridge> I'm having trouble with a startup script.  If my mind serves me correctly.. it looks like it's exiting before the script executes because it can't find the "Source function library" in /etc/init.d/functions or /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions   See: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5589    What is the appropriate directory to point it to for Ubuntu 5.10?  Thanks! :)
<p2server> try TOTEM-XINE for dvd playback
<Dewi> I've tried restarting hotplug, does nothing
<Dr_Willis> Dewi,  Mine works for both.
<Dewi> beej_: it works with other operating systems
<beej_> hmm.
<beej_> i'm assuming you mean microsoft ones?
<Dewi> yeah
<beej_> so, we know it'
<frogzoo> Fr0Gs: it's in the 'ethtool' pkg, would you believe?
<beej_> we know it's not a bios problem
<j1b> the problem with linux (vs. windows) for me anyway, is that when I am working on resolving computer issues, i start drinking beer
<pete__> Dr_willis i downloaded a desklet, how do i install it?
<j1b> the longer it takes, the more beer i drink
<Dr_Willis> hectorC,  that sounds like a permission issue.. but not sure what sets the permisions for the dev/usb/lp stuff.
<Dewi> beej_: unless the mouse and touchpad are using different modules...
<Dewi> beej_: but then I wonder why both dont' work at once
<fmasi> hi i like to know if enny one uses acer_acpi module or acerhk module to have wifi whorking in an acer leptop or enny other one ???
<Dr_Willis> pete__,  now is the time to read the docs for 'gdesklets' :P
<j1b> and sometimes linux things take longer
<beej_> and knowing linux, by the time you've fixed it, you're quite drunk.
<Dr_Willis> pete__,  since i dont use them
<pete__> willis where do i find these
<tlhiv> anyone here using Gnome + XcompMgr + Transset(-df)
<tritium> fmasi, s/enny/any
<beej_> Dewi, I don't think they use different modules...
<j1b> and lets face it, no one gets smarter after 17 beers
<Dewi> fmasi: I have intel wireless working, kind of
<beej_> YES WE DO!
<j1b> i always get things fixed
<Dr_Willis> pete__,  most likely - the gdesjkets have a pull down menu, and some sort of load/configure item.
<fmasi> tritium miss tiped sorry :)
<j1b> but sometimes it takes 2 sessions
<Dr_Willis> pete__,  try the gdesklets homepage perhaps?
<tritium> fmasi, twice?  ;)
<Dewi> beej_: can I unload / reload the kernel module in some way/
<beej_> Dewi, have you looked at the Linux on Laptops page?
<j1b> i'm not knocking linux, believe me
<Dewi> beej_: nope
<frogzoo> anyone know how to integrate gtkwifi into the task bar?
<Dewi> beej_: but I will
<j1b> i had a lot of fun setting up a wireless laptop
<frogzoo> Dewi: rmmod
<beej_> check it out, for your specific book. helped me with sound probs. good luck!
<fmasi> tritium i am very tired so i start miwing all languages in my brain
<hectorC> anyone with a working usb printer in Ubuntu breezy could please tell me what is the ouput of:  ls -l /dev/usb
<Dewi> wireless works for me, but not properly on boot
<tritium> fmasi, :)
<p2server> the blind and the kapitalist uses Windows - Blind kapitalists uses Windows XP - Qualified human beings run on linux.
<smokie> whats up bitches and hoes?
<Dewi> it brings the interface up without running the "pre" steps
<beej_> nuffffin'
<mat__> hey guys
<mat__> i was wonderingt if i could get some help
<pete__> Willis i do have a question, anyway to change my pc's name, it is my ip-address
<smokie> why the fuck is everyone so nerdy?
<j1b> whatever money i saved by switching to a FOSS operating system (vs. buying a copy of winXP)
<frogzoo> mat__: please don't spam 3 lines just to ask 1 question - just ask
<tritium> smokie, stop that now
<beej_> smokie, because.
<j1b> has been offset by additional beer expenditures
<cafuego> smokie: Please be a troll elsewhere.
<j1b> but its been fun
<beej_> smokie, it gets you laid in ways you wouldn't believe
<La_PaRCa> j1b, figure it out yet?
<j1b> so i wont switch back
<smokie> oh boy...someone talk to me please
<beej_> about what
<j1b> La_Pa, i'm waiting for you
<pete__> anyone know how i can change my pc name?
<j1b> i'm still broke
<beej_> pete__, network options
<cafuego> pete__: edit /etc/hostname
<beej_> that works too
<La_PaRCa> j1b, send me a private message and we will work there
<hectorC> is there anyone using a USB printer in Ubuntu Breezy?
<smokie> how the fuck does it get you laid.....fuckin bitches...lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69-173-98-126.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by tritium
<beej_> i'm assuming that was smokie, lol
<cafuego> hectorC: Yes, but via windows XP samba...
<frogzoo> pete__: change /etc/hostname & /etc/hosts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<j1b> La Pa, i tried
<crouton> well...
<j1b> now I know why you didn't get it
<beej_> hectorC, I don't even have a printer
<pete__> how do i do that
<j1b> i'm not 'registered'
<beej_> =] 
<mat__> i just installed on a secondary hd and I need to be able to boot into xp but no prompt gies me that option
<j1b> dammit
<La_PaRCa> j1b, ah ok
<j1b> orwellian hoss shit
<SoulPropagatio1> is it possible to change your background with a command, i.e. gnome-set-wallpaper /path/to/image ?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have a printer hooked up either.. well its a network printer.
<frogzoo> j1b:  /msg nickserv register ####
<j1b> i refuse to register
<beej_> SoulPropagatio1, why do that?
<hectorC> anyone know what are the normal permissions for a printer device in Breezy?
<Dr_Willis> SoulPropagatio1,  yes. several programs can do that.. theres even wallpaper randomizer scripts out.
<frogzoo> j1b: then no ubotu for you :p
<tritium> j1b, you can't query if you don't
<La_PaRCa> join #j1b-dvd-spam
<SoulPropagatio1> beej_: so i can right-click on an image and have it open with gnome-set-wallpaper or whatever.
<cafuego> j1b: And I'm not changing ubotu to accept queries from non-registered users.
<SoulPropagatio1> Dr_Willis: what's the command?
<mat__> can anyone help me
<beej_> SoulPropagatio1, it should do that automatically
<La_PaRCa> j1b, join #j1b-dvd-spam
<j1b> dammit i feel like such an outcast
<beej_> mat__, is XP installed on the other HDD?
<tritium> j1b, you can do something about that...
<thenuke_> j1b: I feel like you could get lost of something
<Dr_Willis> SoulPropagatio1,  off hand i can think of... esetroot, bbsetroot, xv, xsetroot, and proberly a dozen other programs that can do that.
<tritium> be nice, folks
<frogzoo> mat__: just ask your question - leap in
<thenuke_> j1b: lost ..or.. something  I meant to say
<j1b> ok La Pa, i did it
<beej_> mat__, you there?
<mat__> yea
<mat__> how do i private message
<beej_> you'll have to edit your /etc/grub.conf to have it boot to the windows parition
<mahangu> anyone use their ipods with banshee or gtkpod?>
<tritium> beej_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frogzoo> mat__: you don't - peeps prefer to stay in channel
<beej_> tritium, never knew that!
<s4f3_m0d3> mat__, you type /msg (username) (message)
<frogzoo> beej_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<qt2> God, i'm a moron, i installed firestarter on a remote ubuntu box that i was using remote desktop on and didnt alow vnc connections, is there anyway i can regain access to the box without having physical access to it?
<p2server> can i use net use ? on linux
<beej_> i just edited grub.conf manually
<Dr_Willis> p2server,  care to rephrase that.
<tritium> qt2, did you install openssh-server, and did you allow that through the firewall?
<frogzoo> qt2: you're asking - can you get to a box, with an active firewall that's keeping you out - u guess...
<qt2> frogzoo, heh, yeah, i fured, but it was worth a shot asking ;)
<beej_> qt2, technically, yeah, but good luck. no physical access is difficult.
<p2server> DR willis like "net send 'ip' orso
<qt2> tritium, lol, i didnt allow anything through the firewall, my connection died before i got the chance.
<tritium> qt2, oops ;)
<beej_> qt2, nmap it
<Dr_Willis> p2server,   Huh? how about you tell us what you are trying to do.
<frogzoo> qt2: I hope it's in the same state :)
* nickrud notes to not install firestarter on remote machines ;)
<beej_> yeah
<qt2> frogzoo, which state would that be...?
<fr500> hello
<beej_> INSANITY except not
<fr500> is gstreamer 0.10 gonna be backported or something?
<qt2> beej_, alraedy tried, with the -P0 option, it just sits there.
<frogzoo> qt2: I mean, inside the state boundary - geographic state that is
<beej_> qt2, get physical access
<beej_> or someone with it
<frogzoo> qt2: if it's in a different country, that will be pretty tough...
<qt2> beej_, eah, i plan on it, was jsut hoping for a way to recover earlier. :P
<p2server> opening windows message's on a windows machine, lke an exclamation
<beej_> yeah, good luck dude
<qt2> frogzoo, noep, it isnt, it's actually accross the continent in british columbia, i'm over here in maine.
<frogzoo> oh shit
<qt2> it'a friends ubuntu box, i was etting some stuff up for her while she was out at a convention.
<qt2> stupid me, eh? ;)
<p2server> on windows cmdline " net send 10.0.0.5 You're Pc is hacked, watch out "
<beej_> so, no ssh, no vnc, no nothing?
<frogzoo> oh noes - oh well, lesson learnt
<beej_> p2server, ?
<tritium> qt2, ask your friend to get physical access to it, assuming she's closer to it
<Siph0n> neone know a program that can read .chm files?
<frogzoo> p2server: there's a smbmsg - or something like
<ubuntu_> i have ubuntu live cd, can i mount my old debian box to it? so i can run my dual boot loader
<Dewi> beej_: even if I restart gdm and remove/re-add module "psmouse" it still stays on the touchpad when I want to use the cord mouse
<Dewi> beej_: so maybe it is a bios thing :/
<p2server> okeej i will look for smbmsg
<Fushi> I thought it was net msg :o
<fr500> hello
<fr500> has anyone installed trac 0.9 succefully?
<syntaxxx> i have ubuntu live cd, can i mount my old debian box to it? so i can run my dual boot loader
<tritium> yes, syntaxxx.  please don't repeat
<frogzoo> p2server: found it - 'smbclient -M'
<syntaxxx> tritium, oh sorry.. how?
<qt2> tritium, it's her local pc, so yeah, i will. Was jsut trying to see if there was a way ot get access to it otherwise, soi didnt lose a few hours ^.^;
<beej_> Dewi, check it out
<degoba> hey i got a quick question.. when i minimize an application it dissapears off the screen.. Any idea what i did and how i cn fix it?
<beej_> degoba, did it go to another desktop?
<tritium> qt2, that's a relief
<frogzoo> degoba: me thinks you need to reduce vertical adj of your screeen
<beej_> that as well
<tritium> syntaxxx, is it a breezy live cd?  can you use System->Administration->Disks?
<beej_> away, bbl
* beej_ is away: doing stuff
<syntaxxx> tritium, yes a live cd
<Dewi> okay, here's a strange one: I can boot ubuntu but I cannot *reboot* into ubuntu. It hangs during hotplug start, every single time.
<Dewi> but on a cold boot, works
<syntaxxx> tritium, i can use it.. do i need to enable the hda3 which is my extended 3?
<kbrooks|away> bed
<qt2> beej_, pretty much, i'm pretty sure everything is blocked. since i didnt set up any "accepts"
<qt2> if only i had chenged that "whitelist" to "blacklist" ;)
<tritium> syntaxxx, only you know which filesystem you have debian on
<syntaxxx> tritium, yeah it is ext3 then how can i run my loader?
* qt2 raises an eyebrow...
<tritium> syntaxxx, once it's mounted, you can run it
<Siph0n> i saw some libraries in the synaptic package manager for chm files... but still dont know which program to read them in?
<qt2> What's gdomap by the way?
<syntaxxx> tritium, ok thanks
<frogzoo> Dewi: google for your USB devices & see if it's a known problem
<degoba> when i minimize apps they look like they just go right to the trash
<Dewi> frogzoo: it's ps/2
<Dewi> frogzoo: er I mean, I have no usb devices
<syntaxxx> tritium, i mount /dev/hda3 /debian then go to /debian/sbin and try typing ./lilo it says it no such file or directory
<navarone> degoba...you can always draga nd drop trash to top panel...away from taskbar...:)
<frogzoo> Dewi: but you still have USB on board? so there's the USB controller
<feugan3333> cafuego: Any idea why I can't update cc using update-alternatives?
<degoba> lol i got rid of trash bin.. apps are minimizing to right hand bottom corner..
<frogzoo> Dewi: in that case, google against your mobo
<degoba> off screen or something
<drshasta19> ClayG, thanks a whole lot, buddy, it all works fine now yooohooo my ati card works!
<navarone> righthand...weird
<skon> Hi I'm trying to install libqt3-mt-dev via apt-get and it says I need to get other packages but when I try to get those, it says I cant
<Dewi> frogzoo: it's not usb, it's something else, but I don't know how to get a list of what hotplug is actually doing
<Dewi> frogzoo: I dunno where it logs to, I can't find anything
<frogzoo> Dewi: /var/log/messages
<feugan3333> skon: what other packages, apt-get should automatically get those for  you.
* navarone points to additional 256mb dimm in machines and smiles
* pete__ points to vmware and smiles
* bshumate points to his ten-thousand shares of Apple and smiles
<skon> Says I need libgl1-mesa and libglu1-mesa but when I try to install those, it says it is a virtual package provided by libgl1-mesa-dev and libglu1-mesa-dev
<navarone> Any advice on heatsink/fan combo for athlon processor?  I gotta get new one soon...
<shogun_> hi, I have a problem, I can't select windows xp to boot when I boot up, how do I add it?
<La_PaRCa> god oh god, how I hate fixing my mp3 tags by hand
<frogzoo> navarone: off topic - but XP-90 + panaflo
* navarone goes to the offtopic corner and looks sheepish
<cehlate> does it really matter if your not overclocking?
<glick> excuse me is there anyway i can findout what physical filesystem a file or directory is on?
<frogzoo> cehlate: there's the noise factor & that's pretty much it
<navarone> cehlate...it's the noise of bearings drying...and lubing spindle has been done
<drshasta19> skon, i may say a msitake but try sudo apt-get -f install
<drshasta19> not sure, though...
<crouton> glick: what do you mean?
<frogzoo> glick: mount - will show mounted file systems
<navarone> although its worth another try
<glick> i guess stat -f does it
<Siph0n> btw: for anyone else who cares, there is a chm viewer i found on the ubuntuforums :)
<cehlate> yeah, though I thought newer computer throttle down the fan
<syntaxx> tritium, hello?
<feugan3333> skon: I don't get any problems. Try doing an "sudo apt-get update" first.
<navarone> cehlate...my rig is four yeasrs old...long in the tooth by todays standards
<Fushi> Hey when I start X I just get a screen with a bunch of lines, anyone know what the problem may be?
<navarone> Fushi, what video card and such are you using...?
<navarone> chaumurky, congrats for quiting...,<s>
<Overclocked_486> Can anyone help me with two questions?
<crouton> quite possibly, if we knew what the questions were
<chaumurky> navarone: 9 months
<La_PaRCa> Overclocked_486, who are you? and What are you doing here?
<crouton> and how overclocked is the 486?
<La_PaRCa> Overclocked_486, there you have your two questions. thank you, come again!
<navarone> chaumurky, nice...you'll have a better winter...lol
<chaumurky> summer (Australia ;-)
<Fushi> It's an intergrated card, intel :x
<Overclocked_486> one: /dev/dsp is reported as being busy. how can I free it up to reboot esd?
<navarone> weell...you'll still...ummm...have a bettter winter tho
<Overclocked_486> two: How do I reset gdm as the default display manager?
<chaumurky> 'spose I forgot about that quit message!
<viscount> is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<chaumurky> probably time to change it
<navarone> Overclocked_486, at login screen click session and choose gnome
* glick loves pythong
<navarone> gdm...? hmmm
<glick> python
<chaumurky> viscount: generally yes, it's just a meta-package
<viscount> chaumurky: thats what i figured it was, thanks
<Overclocked_486> navarone: I choose a GNOME session every time, i just don't want to see "kubuntu" splashed across my screen every boot
<navarone> Overclocked_486, you have kde installed?
<Dr_Willis> but removeing it - wont matter much :P
<viscount> python is great
<Overclocked_486> navarone: yes
<navarone> ahh
<pete__> Overclocked, you mean the login, or the actual startup?
<bshumate> you're onto something there, glick!  a racy bikini for a comedy troupe-inspired programming language!  PYTHONG!
<Overclocked_486> pete__: startup
<Dr_Willis> Overclocked_486,  that was part of the kubuntu-desktop that got installed.. not "gdm"
<pete__> Overclocked, not sure you can change that.
<Dr_Willis> it changed your boot up splash screen.
<ws008> hola
<skon> I have my problem with apt-get in the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5592 could someone please take a look?
<glick> hehe
* beej_ is back (gone 00:17:59)
<Dr_Willis> perhaps reinstalling ubuntu-desktop will change it back.
<viscount> bshumate: a thong would at least be better than no pants at all
<beej_> viscount, whoa, hello
<Overclocked_486> so should I just ditch KDE? It says that KDM was started over gdm on boot.
<beej_> ah, everyone knows GNOME is better anyways! =p
<glick> i was just telling my friends in #python that python gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside
<bshumate> seriously, these could be sold!  have the little snake guy embroidered on em ala izod...
<Dr_Willis> Overclocked_486,  do what you want. :O i have kde and gnome both and i boot up to GDM
<Overclocked_486> i'll try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop.
<chaumurky> that is sooo geeeky bshumate:
<Dr_Willis> Overclocked_486,  i got the whole splash screen disabled. :P i dont see any of the fancy Ugly logos
<Overclocked_486> anyone got any ideas on the /dev/dsp logo?
<viscount> beej_: amen brotha ;)
<navarone> Overclocked_486, try Sytem/preferences/Splashscreen and disable
<beej_> indeed.
<Overclocked_486> *question, not logo. stupid work.
<Fushi> How do you remove gnome?
<beej_> who would want to do such a thing!
<chaumurky> oh oh...
<pete__> wtf
<beej_> or, in this channel's case, such a thong?
<liable> every sane person? :P
<pete__> gnome owns.
<beej_> =] 
<chaumurky> xfce4 ownz
<Fushi> Yeah, it's owning my computer
<beej_> now now, no GUI wars, distro wars are bad enough
<Fushi> :(
<crouton> !xfce
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<chaumurky> :-)
<beej_> and yeah, XFCE is pretty awesome too.
<navarone> chaumurky, I am thinking of doing xubuntu install
<MMond> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<Fushi> thanks :)
<skon> Could anyone help me with installing a package?
<beej_> X Fedora Core Envrionment if memory serves
<beej_> skon, go ahead
<Fushi> But like can I get rid of gnome, from taking up space? lol
<viscount> ubotu: got any docs on how to get xfce up and running handy, I wouldnt mind trying it out
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, viscount
<skon> Take a look at the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5592
<Overclocked_486> /dev/dsp is reported as being busy. how can I free it up to reboot esd?
<Dr_Willis> Fushi,  this is linux - do what you like.
<Fushi> k
<viscount> ubotu: bot?
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<chaumurky> xubunu installs are nice for old PIII 500's
<chaumurky> *xubuntu
<feugan3333> skon: The packages in your repository seem to be broken. Try another repository or try again later. You are executing the commands correctly.
<crouton> p3 733s too
* Fushi goes to rm -rf /
<beej_> Overclocked_486, use alsa
<Fushi> takes that evil gnome! :o
<skon> Okay thanks
<Dr_Willis> Fushi,  now look at all the free space!
<drachenblut_> hey all
<Fushi> lol
<Overclocked_486> beej_: Then none of the GNOME apps have sound.
<Fushi> w00t :D
<beej_> Overclocked_486, WHAAAAA?
<beej_> i've never seen that happen, on a multitude of linux boxen
<Overclocked_486> beej_: yup.
<beej_> in depth?
<pete__> beej is the plurar of box, boxen?
<fr500> who would be interested in testing a mono based pptp client (M$ VPN)
<pete__> :-)
<pete__> plural*
<beej_> yes, yes it is.
<pete__> hehe.
<MMond> well anyways, hi - I tried Ubuntu (first time trying linux) .. sometime ago. I failed. But I learned my lesson -- forcing things like GNOME on a 6 year old laptop - so I'm back, hopefully everything will work out this time. I've a problem though - a lot seems to be gone.. I'm now on shell, and for example, if I "apt" - I get back "bash: apt : command not found"
<MMond> Now being that I can't do much . . . what would be a good place for me to start
<skon> MMond: sudo apt-get
<beej_> fr500, why does everyone type "MS" "M$?"
<beej_> i never found it funny, or interesting, or...anything, tbh
<Overclocked_486> beej_: emu10k1 chipset sound card, ESD gives me sound in GNOME apps, alsa / oss do not.
<MMond> "bash: sudo: command not found"
<skon> beej_ M$ - MicrSoft is money
<fr500> beej_, because of the money :p
<beej_> yeah, but still
<mrkoje> beej_,  I presume because they don't like Microsoft
<beej_> have any of you PAID for MS software?
<beej_> =p
<fr500> beej_, i thought you might be interested :p
<fr500> beej_,  i did once
<mrkoje> beej_,  Not really...
<viscount> I have once
<skon> MMond: you need to enable your sudo account - look it up on the Ubuntu starter guide
<mrkoje> beej_,  It's just too easy not oo :(
<beej_> :O
<Dr_Willis> when bill gates in an interview says "Dont ask why Windows costs so much.. ask why it dosent cost more!"
<beej_> yeah, sadly
<Ej25goddess> greetings all :)
<beej_> Dr_Willis, they're a company
<viscount> but I've also bought linux distros, how many here have actually purchased a distro?
<beej_> they need to make money somehow
<MMond> skon: Do be aware, that I am on root (getting something like root@(none):~ $"
<Ej25goddess> ive neveer purchased one
<Ej25goddess> thank god
<beej_> viscount, i have
<Ej25goddess> since ive never stutck with one more than a month
<beej_> linspire, for my mother
<Ej25goddess> :D
<Dr_Willis> or when MS one week says "You (the world) need to make a cheap PC for the masses" - then the NEXT week says "cheap pc's are promoting windows piracy" :P
<MMond> #* =s
<skon> Mmond: K then just do apt-get install <package>
<viscount> beej_: heh, cool, i bought suse once
<chaumurky> I paid for a Mandrake subscription once..
<beej_> yes, but then again, they're...making lots of money, which is probably more than we can say
<MMond> skon: "bash: apt-get: command no found"
<s4f3_m0d3> viscount, you're insane
<mrkoje> viscount,  you what? Purchased a linux distro? Eeeek!
<viscount> mostly i ran debian which you cant buy even if you want to, but now ubuntu
<MMond> not*
<beej_> free cds ftw!
<skon> Uhh are you running ubuntu?
<viscount> FTW!
<MMond> Yes sir
<beej_> indeed
<skon> Did you select to use the apt package manager when you installed it ?
<Ej25goddess> So I just attempted to install a copy of ubuntu on my desktop
<mrkoje> viscount,  I remember when Suse was trying to sell their "server" edition. What a load of crap.... you can download all the server software you'll ever need
<mrkoje> maybe they still are trying that stuff
<MMond> Yes, and as a matter of fact . . . before everything went crazy, I downloaded . . . well, lots of stuff
<Ej25goddess> which has xp on it, and I am planning on dual booting
<MMond> Too much, being that this laptop is 6 years old
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: 'attempted'? didn't work?
<mrkoje> I think most companies now just sell their "SUPPORT"
<KeithWeisshar> is the dvd version of ubuntu worth the download
<Ej25goddess> correct :P
<Ej25goddess> the cd I burned is corrupt aparently
<bshumate> mrkoje: now novell, the largest linux company in the world, tries that crap
<KeithWeisshar> how big is the dvd iso
<skon> Well download apt....I don't know why it's not on your system already
<MMond> Put GNOME on it and everything -- hadn't realized the whole perspective, kinda new to Linux, sorry =\
<viscount> mrkoje: yeah, suse's really not that good, if I ever install a suse*novell distro again i think  i'll go with the novel deskop edition at least its gnome
<mrkoje> bshumate,  Well it's retarded either way....
<beej_> bah, that's what i hate about the linux community, don't get me wrong, i'm all about open source, etc, but companies do need to make money
<bshumate> and of course, they do pretty terribly at it
<Dr_Willis> KeithWeisshar,  its an install an a live cd.. so its handy.
<chaumurky> ahh, should md5 check the image 1st
<MMond> skon: Heh . . . how do I download apt?
<viscount> NOT to say suse is BAD
<chaumurky> then verify the burn
<Dr_Willis> KeithWeisshar,  its an install AND  a live cd.. so its handy.
<beej_> hell, if you were bill gates, you wouldn't complain about anything, you'd have all the money you'd need
<beej_> with cheese
<Ej25goddess> yeah, guess you have to mess up once bbefore you check your work :D
<viscount> its really not that bad at all..
<KeithWeisshar> i only have the cd version of ubuntu
<skon> Lol no idea...I'm relatively new to Nix as well but I never had a problem with apt - it was install by default
<chaumurky> LOL!
<KeithWeisshar> it's an install cd only
<mrkoje> I don't see how people that know about Linux in the first place pay money for the "enhanced" versions of linux.. come on
<MMond> skon: yep, thank you for the time though
<skon> Sure
<Ej25goddess> many smart peopel do strange thinks mrkoje
<mrkoje> I can see companies buying the Red Had support services.... but why are you going to pay for a CD with Apache on it?
<viscount> mrkoje: actually i just felt like throwing a little money at novell if you really must know
<MMond> Now, someone else take a stab? I'll give a kiss to anyone who attempts
<mrkoje> lol
<bshumate> mrkoje: it is because management are afraid and must get "support" and the "free stuff doesn't come with support"
<crouton> because that cd has support attached to it
<Dr_Willis> I bought the box/disrots for the manuals mainly :P
<chaumurky> IEj25goddess: I spent the last 6 moths trying to get my brner to work - stuffing around with DMA , ide-scsi etc - to find out the burner was stuffed....
<bshumate> mrkoje: experience big business environments enough, and you'll see for yourself
<beej_> BAH, all this *nix vs windows stuff, it makes me do the lol.
<Ej25goddess> ha
<Ej25goddess> yeah
<viscount> oh hell yeah, the suse manual is fantastic, about an inch and a half thick, and chalk full of goodness
<Ej25goddess> I just got this burner from a client
<pete__> beej, i know the answer
<Ej25goddess> her daughter walked into it while it was open
<pete__> ubuntu install with vmware xp pro
<pete__> works great.
<Ej25goddess> and smacked it off its track
<Daedric> OUCH
<Ej25goddess> I pulled it aapart and fixed it, and havent had problems so far burning copies of windows
<KeithWeisshar> what's the command to boot as live dvd
<mrkoje> bshumate,  I'm not knocking support... I'm knocking paying for a server edition with which you get no support... your just paying or the cd with servers on it
<viscount> KeithWeisshar: you're just trying to boot up a live cd?
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: fuguratively speaking, no one ACTUALLY copies Windows...
<chaumurky> ;-)
<Ej25goddess> bah
<MMond> I have a CD inserted in at the moment . . . could I perhaps download apt from that? But how could I . . . any ideas, please?
<KeithWeisshar> what is the boot: command to boot as live on the dvd version
<Ej25goddess> I just want to learn lniux
<KeithWeisshar> or install
<Ej25goddess> I havent never been patient with it long enough to learn much of it
<Ej25goddess> I have always been a windows/beos girl
<earldude1> hi
<chaumurky> Isuggest ghost that windows install to DVD and blow it away - bet way to lean Linux!!
<Ej25goddess> windows being what I work with and beos being my friely crush
<crouton> hear hear to BeOS
<Ej25goddess> beos rules!
<Ej25goddess> :: looks around ::
* Dr_Willis has a moment of silence for BeOS
<Ej25goddess> :: hopes she isint going to get eaten alive ::
<crouton> where's the channel now?
<mrkoje> hear hear!
<feugan3333> MMond: I think you need to do a fresh install.
<viscount> KeithWeisshar: dont know, try hitting F3 when you are at the bios stage.. have you set your comp so that the CD will boot?
<Ej25goddess> now I get to reinstall the windows!
<Ej25goddess> :D
<viscount> what was so great about BeOS anyway
<JairunCaloth> what is the command to uninstall a program?
<bshumate> mrkoje: so-called "server editions" do actually feature support which is not provided in the free versions, such as for high-end server hardware, clustering, failover, HA, etc. etc. that is "too hard" and "resource intensive" to roll by hand...
<Ej25goddess> beos = very very very very fast
<Ej25goddess> very stable
<crouton> viscount: it did a lot of things quickly and well
<Dr_Willis> viscount,  amazingly fast.. and decent file system.
<chaumurky> "Ej25goddess: now I get to reinstall the windows!" why?
<crouton> but it wasn't a network OS, unfortunately, until right at the end.
<Dr_Willis> plus it had some very cool 'extra' features
<mrkoje> bshumate,  ok
<bshumate> mrkoje: plus you must understand, foolish MBAs are driving big business to spend money, and they do not understand tech the way we do.
<MMond> feugan3333: I tried, I got nasty errors all over . . . from the way things look, I thought it'd be a lot easier to tweak things around a bit . . . ridding of a few things here and there, and then continuing thereof
<Ej25goddess> because my failed ubuntu intall killed it
<crouton> if only BeOS played well with VMWare
<Ej25goddess> and a windows repair didnt fix the issue
<earldude1> I just installed Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.10 and I can't figure out how to install PHP5 with the synaptic packager.  Anyone?
<KeithWeisshar> is the dvd iso over 4gb
<chaumurky> no, no, just the boot entry - you can fix that
<KeithWeisshar> i only have windows me and can't have a single file more than 4gb
<mrkoje> bshumate,  thats true... you also have to factor in that the mba's think they have to throw money at the problem so in some cases why not use it?
<coag> uhm, what woudl the package name for glib be?
<Ej25goddess> would you like to help me with that?'
<mrkoje> bshumate,  and get the support?
<chaumurky> ....................................ok
<feugan3333> MMond: What sort of errors? Its going to be difficult to fix a system that does not even have apt.
<crouton> coag: glibc?
<coag> doesnt seem to be
<crouton> Ej25goddess: need help with what?
* viscount cant wait for reiser4
<chaumurky> fdisk /FIXMBR
<crouton> coag: do an apt-get search glib
<Ej25goddess> restorinig my windows install
<Ej25goddess> that I just killed with a failed ubuntu install
<Ej25goddess> :D
<coag> crouton: i did, to no prevail
<MMond> Secondly, there are some things on the harddrive I would like to save . . . this is my utmost priority, any ideas at all whatsoever on how I could begin to manage this thing . . . keep in mind, that it seems I don't have a lot of 'programs,' don't know how I could network, or anything of the sort . . . I've a floppy drive, but even since I began, I couldn't use it -- but I didn't mind it so I looked over it
<Ej25goddess> corrupt disc = t eh suck
<chaumurky> boot to the XP disk and get into console mode then enter the above command
<pete__> earldude
* mrkoje Throws a big box of ubuntu discs at Ej25goddess, which knock her/him out
<crouton> coag: try search glibc
<bshumate> mrkoje: exactly, and management most often thinks that if all this money was spent, it must be good...i have seen it all too often- where a "free" solution which is technically superior loses out to a costly piece of crap because of business politics
<pete__> in console, sudo apt-get install php5
<earldude1> yes pete?
<Ej25goddess> her.
<Ej25goddess> haha
<mrkoje> bshumate,  oh ya!
<viscount> MMond: can you sum up your problem in 1 sentance
<Ej25goddess> brb in one second
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: c'mon let's fix this
<earldude1> Pete: that's ALL I have to do???!!!!  it's that easy??
<Ej25goddess>  let me pee
<mrkoje> bshumate,  It's crazy i know.. but hey.. what can you really do about it right? Argue and get canned?
<Ej25goddess> then we shall
<crouton> Ej25goddess: ... what you need windows fer? ;)
<chaumurky> k
<Ej25goddess> and I apreciatte this :D
<pete__> i am not an expert earl, but i'm guessing so.
<viscount> quick someone poke her in the belly!
<Ej25goddess> for games
<viscount> >.<
<pete__> ubuntu is very good.
<crouton> haha
<earldude1> ok, I'll give it a shot.  Thanks Pete...
<MMond> feugan3333: To be entirely honest, I'm not sure myself. To start, I think bad harddrive . . . physically, any ideas on what I could do with this? I know that this thing, being more than 6 years old isn't the best to put Ubuntu on -- but I'm doing so because I'm 'starting' with Linux =)
<coag> crouton: nothing comparable
<crouton> coag: weird, i know it exists
<MMond> viscount: I can try, but I don't think I'll get far enough. Sorry. :( I think I've too many problems for them to be all nicely packaged in one sentence
<cehlate> how did they come up with the name ubuntu?
<viscount> MMond: well if your hd dies there is not much you can do enless you want to spend a lot of money to salvage it professionally
<mrkoje> MMond,  I am using, right now, Breezy on a 6 year old laptop... HP Omnibook with a 6gb hdd
<cehlate> you can try tossing the drive in the freezer for 20 min
<cehlate> and then trying to pull the data out
<viscount> MMond: have you tried going in with a rescue CD and mounting the disks?
<cehlate> if the board isn't fried
<crouton> coag: try libc6
<pete__> harddrivers are painfully cheap now a days people...
<cehlate> and don't buy a cheap ass drive
<Jackal24> i set up my wireless connection with ndiswrapper, and it shows up, but it won't connect to the network
<pete__> 250gig for like 50$
<cehlate> if you love your data
<coag> crouton: says i already have the newest of this
* viscount agrees with pete__ about HD's being dirt cheep now a days.. common ppl
<mrkoje> pete__, where the hell is that deal at?
<MMond> viscount: Excuse my utter ignorance, but, a rescue CD?
<coag> but i am getting an error on a ./configure, let me get you the info
<pete__> mrkoje
<cehlate> those $50 maxtors do break down
<pete__> i'm sure on newegg
<pete__> or tigerdirect
<pete__> hold on ill find one
<mrkoje> pete__, ok
* beej_ is away: the internet is serious business
<MMond> mrkoje: 4 gb harddrive . . . I think more than 6 years old really, - I beat you by far ;)
<cehlate> if you are shopping at newegg get a hitachi
<coag> configure: error: You need glib 1.2 or later to build this plug-in.
<viscount> MMond: no prob, Im a little new to ubuntu myself so Im not sure if but normally install disks such as the ubuntu install disk also have the ability to run as a rescue disk, can anyone clarify for me?
<coag> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<mrkoje> pete__, I check tigerdirect and even zipzoomfly but I don't think I have seen one that cheap.
<coag> those two errors
<mrkoje> MMond,  eh... hope it works for ya
<pete__> maybe i was exaggerating a bit
* Ej25goddess has returned
<pete__> but you can get some insane deals.
<Ej25goddess> muahahaha
<cehlate> get a hitachi for like $80 at newegg
<cehlate> not one of those $50 compusa rebate deals
* viscount pokes Ej25goddess in the belly just for good measure.
<Ej25goddess> so crouton has an idea on how to avoid a full reinstall
<mrkoje> pete__,  lol... ya but I agree.. hdd are cheap now unless of course you want a 10k raptor from wd
* Ej25goddess fights you off with her rock hard ab muscles
<chaumurky> who's cruton?
<pete__> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144129
<pete__> is an ok deal.
<crouton> i'm crouton
* crouton is me
<MMond> mrkoje: I hope so too, although first and foremost, I'm concerned of a few files that are in that I do really very want to be saved. Thank you for the well wishes
<chaumurky> ahh
<crouton> not a cretin, mind you
<earldude1> I'm a newB with Linux.  One thing I've wondered about is, since we these slick distros that take us right to the xwindow:Gnome/KDE desktop, I worry that I'm not really going to learn true LINUX, which is what I REALLY want to do.  I HATE the fact that MicroSUCK always HIDES everything from the user.   By using Ubuntu/Mandriva/Fedora/etc. are we essentially being shielded from earning linux?  Or, how can I REALLY LEARN what's under t
<coag> crouton: you see the errors?
* viscount nurses his bent poking finger and retreats to the nearest mens only club for reinforcements.
* bshumate just bought a 250GB Maxtor new for 39.98 from a place called "PriceRightHardDrives"
<chaumurky> so Ej25goddess: you need to get into 'recovery mode' from the windows cd
<pete__> heh,
<Jackal24> can someone please help me installing my wireless connection
<Ej25goddess> oko
<pete__> WD is ok.
<crouton> earldude1: if you've decided to get down and dirty with linux, go get slackware.  nothing holding you back from the ugliness deep down. :)
<mrkoje> MMond,  well here is what I have learned... don't give in to just reformatting and making do with the loss of files. Give it time and you will find a solution to getting those files off.
<crouton> coag: yeah, still trying to figure it out
<bshumate> but then a dude told me he'd break my neck if i didn't buy extra sata cables and mounting rails!
<Jackal24> lol @ bshumate
<cehlate> yeah does that 200 gigger have fluid bearings
<Ej25goddess> crouton can I PM you?
<cehlate> all my WD drives have gotten noisy w/ age
<Ej25goddess> btw croutons are my favorite part of any salad
<cehlate> and I just lost a 100 gigger
<Ej25goddess> that and the dressing
<crouton> Ej25goddess probably not, i'm not registered on freenode
<Ej25goddess> everything else is crap.
<chaumurky> don't need me to help Ej25goddess?
<Ej25goddess> ok
<chaumurky> np
<viscount> MMond: i agree with him, once you find out how easy it is to save your data you'll be a lot happier, figure out how to use a rescue disk then mount your disks manualy then save your data.. if its worth it.
<Ej25goddess> id love both of your help :D
<crouton> she can use all the help she can get, i might not have the answers.
<Ej25goddess> if your wiilliing
<crouton> coag: glib-1.2?  hmm
<Ej25goddess> i just iinstalled windows yeesterday
<drshasta19> what is the command to install gtk with apt-get ?
<Ej25goddess> so a reinistall really isnt a big deal at all
<pete__> sudo apt-get install gtk ?
<drshasta19> because apt-get install gtk+ does not work...
<Ej25goddess> i have everythtinig backed up and whatnot
<chaumurky> yeah, but this is a good trick to know
<coag> crouton: nope :/
<drshasta19> pete_ i tried that :)
<Jackal24> anyone?
<MMond> mrkoje: Last I touched this laptop, was 3 months ago -- the break-down took place somewhere about that time . . . did go madly all about for help, things don't seem to be going that well. For the few files that are in there, I'm just sometimes compelled to go to a PC store and blissfully free my worries, but I thought I'd give it my all before I do
<Ej25goddess> ok
<cdubya> Jackal24, what's the problem
<Ej25goddess> ok so you want me to go to the recovery console?
<crouton> coag: how about libglib-1.2?
<earldude1> crouton: what do you mean by the ugliness, can you clarify, do you mean that it gets too ugly with linux in general or with slackware distro?
<coag> crouton: nope
<mkyb14> i set a password for samba and yet i still can't login to my windows machine for shared files?  like my windows password etc isn't working
<mkyb14> any ideas
<chaumurky> yeah, I'm goi nt through this in a vmware session to refresh myself...
<Jackal24> cdubya, i installed my wireless using ndiswrapper, but I can't connect to anything
<crouton> earldude1: slackware lets you tinker with the bare minimum, no glitz unless you add it yourself
<cehlate> hrmm
<cehlate> hrmm
<cdubya> Jackal24, you follow the wiki docs?
<Ej25goddess> so yes, recovery console?
<Jackal24> cdubya: yes
<chaumurky> you're in?
<crouton> earldude1: you can do it with any linux distro, but Slackware's philosophy is let the user do anything they want
<HarryBolles> hrmm
<bshumate> coag: libgtk / libgtk1.2
<cdubya> Jackal24, what kind of card
<mrkoje> mkyb14,  do you have a software firewall running on windows?
<earldude1> crouton: and so is it hell trying to deal with what I've heard referred to as "Dependancies" in slackware?
<Jackal24> cdubya: exact same one as in the wiki
<crouton> coag: so you *do* have libglib-1.2 installed?
<chaumurky> go fdisk /FIXMBR at that console
<coag> crouton: umm no
<mrkoje> mkyb14, I find that 8-9/10 times everything has to deal with firewalls and restrictions/permissions
<coag> E: Couldn't find package libglib-1.2
<crouton> earldude1: Dependencies are part of the linux experience...
<Jackal24> cdubya: i can see it in the network console thing and it can see the APs around here, but when enable it, i can't ping anywhere
<crouton> coag: try installing that and giving your plugin a go?
<encompass> Is there a good plce to look to purchase webcams that will work with linux/ubuntu?
<HarryBolles> part of the linux experience
<mrkoje> Everyone that wants to really learn Linux and networking must know about firewalls, restrictions and persmissions!
<HarryBolles> I like the ring of that
<cdubya> Jackal24, are you getting a good IP?
<coag> crouton: E: Couldn't find package libglib-1.2
<HarryBolles> maybe they should call it linux xp
<crouton> ugh
<Jackal24> cdubya: how do i check?
<cdubya> Jackal24, ifconfig
<bshumate> coag: take the dash out
<Ej25goddess> crouton/chaumonkey
<pete__> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144154
<mrkoje> HarryBolles, what the heck you talking about LinuxXP
<Ej25goddess> should I go to the recovery console?
<pete__> now i like that deal.
<Jackal24> cdubya: i will check it and come back.
<earldude1> crouton: so does slackware in essence let you hang yourself?
<chaumurky> yes
<coag> ahh
<Ej25goddess> ok
<Ej25goddess> :)
<cdubya> Jackal, does it show up as ath0 or wlan0?
<crouton> coag: libglib1.2, sorry. no dash
<Ej25goddess> then?
<coag> bshumate: thanks
<HarryBolles> XP = experience
<coag> crouton: that is already installed
<crouton> earldude1: absolutely.  Any distro will do that.
<bshumate> coag: same for libgtk1.2
<chaumurky> it will identify a windows install and yiou get to a C:\ promt
<Ej25goddess> yeah
<feugan3333> XP is a mind numbing experience
<Ej25goddess> im there
<coag> bshumate: i wasn't the one that needed gtk
<chaumurky> ok. go fdisk /FIXMBR
<HarryBolles> calling something part of the "experience" says nothing with substantitive
<pete__> only xp i use is on vmware
<bshumate> oh- doh
<pete__> ;-0
<GTroy> hey guys, how do get ubuntu to recognize my hitachi 2nd (slave) hard drive?
<coag> crouton: ./configure still doesnt work
<slashx1896> Hey
<HarryBolles> don't buy that western digital from newegg
<HarryBolles> get one with fluid bearings
<mrkoje> pete__, that wd 250gb sata looks nice!
<Ej25goddess> comand is not recognized
<slashx1896> im having problems vewing clips from websites that arnt downloaded... ive had this problem for a while
<earldude1> crouton, so can a guy really learn linux with ubuntu, or will I always just be a master of Gnome?
<pete__> mrkoje i think it does.
<HarryBolles> they age much better
<crouton> GTroy: what do you mean 'recognize'... can the BIOS see it?
<slashx1896> can someone PLEASE help me..
<mrkoje> pete__,  two of them with a raid might be really nice
<GTroy> didn't check with bios
<chaumurky> huh? that's odd. hang on.
<GTroy> knew I forgot something
<pete__> mrkjoje, maybe so
<crouton> earldude1: yeah, ubuntu is a great starting place because you can run with it from the get-go, and delve deeper as you gain experience.
<feugan3333> coag: You need tell us what error you're getting.
<Ej25goddess> fixmbr worked
<coag> feugan3333: need me to repaste it then?
<slashx1896> anyone? pleae
<chaumurky> ahh. if that's done you're finished.
<feugan3333> coag: sure
<crouton> earldude1: unless you prefer working through things from the very beginning.. like slackware or other distros
<coag> configure: error: You need glib 1.2 or later to build this plug-in.
<coag> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<chaumurky> reset the computer with the CD removed
<waltermh> hi all
<earldude1> crouton: but I won't have to change distros when I want to "dig deeper"?  I really like how ubuntu just works...
<cdubya> slash1896, what kind of clips
<slashx1896> any kinds
<mkyb14> i disabled the windows one, and set the permissions for the share to control all
<mrkoje> waltermh,  you from austin?
<slashx1896> from all websites
<waltermh> yes
<crouton> earldude1: not at all, you can change window-managers and do all kinds of CLI work without changing distros.
<mrkoje> waltermh,  Im right up the road from you in Belton
<earldude1> what is the definition of CLI?
<cdubya> slashx1896, I use the mplayer plugin for FF.....works great.
<waltermh> i am new to austin, so i dont know what belton is
<crouton> command line interface
<earldude1> ok
<earldude1> cool
<fr500> earldude1, you can do anythin you want, all you might break is you package database
<slashx1896> how can i install it?
<fr500> earldude1, command line interface
<mrkoje> waltermh,  ok about 20 min north of Round Rock
<slashx1896> il see if that fixes my problem
<earldude1> right on
<HarryBolles> does anyone actually run off the live cd full time?
<HarryBolles> it was slow as molasses when I tried
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: how's it go?
<coag> feugan3333: see my paste?
<mrkoje> HarryBolles,  are you kidding
<waltermh> oh, thats far up, i am south austin
<feugan3333> coag: What are your trying to install, I'll give it a try.
<coag> xmms infopipe
<pete__> Harry if i was to go somewhere for the weeknd with only windows i'd run off it
<Ej25goddess> it tdidnt help
<cdubya> slashx1896, if memory serves, just make sure to have universe and multiverse enabled, then do a sudo apt-get install mplayer.....
<fordZ> How I proceed to make LiveCD works in my iMac G5?
<Ej25goddess> it still says error loading operattiinig system :(
<waltermh> did you go to the linucon convention this year?
<feugan3333> coag: Do you have a link?
<chaumurky> oh dear
<cdubya> slashx1896, that's if memory serves....
* fr500 just woke up after a whole day of compiling banshe, libvisual, ifolder, trac and installing
<coag> http://www.beastwithin.org/users/wwwwolf/code/xmms/infopipe.html
<cafuego> ford: The iMac G5 isn't proeprly supported yet by the Breezy LiveCD.
<HarryBolles> pete, why not just use windows for the weekend?
<slashx1896> il use synaptic
<fr500> so earldude1 you can do anything :p
<bshumate> ford: boot yer mac whilst holding C
<pete__> Harry because i hate it
<HarryBolles> why?
<bshumate> or not ;-)
<HarryBolles> hate is a strong word
<mrkoje> Ej25goddess: Try reading a support website about instructions on Windows problems... this is a Ubuntu support channel
<pete__> the obvious? it sucks
<HarryBolles> hrmm
<HarryBolles> does not compute
<chaumurky> i really thought it was fixmbr
<earldude1> cool
<HarryBolles> I've been using linx for a long time and that does not compute
<Ej25goddess> im only fixing my windows so i can burn a new ubuntu disk o.o
<slashx1896> threes alot of mplayers
<Ej25goddess> I was trying to figure out why my ubuntu install didnt work also
<slashx1896> 686 586 386
<HarryBolles> there is no reason to use a live cd for "just a weekend"
<slashx1896> custom, docs, fonts
<HarryBolles> it is painfully slow
<slashx1896> theres a whole bunch
<chaumurky> yeah, red herring I guess.
<jackal24> lo        no wireless extensions.
<jackal24> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jackal24> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<jackal24>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<jackal24>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm
<mrkoje> Ej25goddess, nice :)
<cdubya> slashx1896, are you using apt/
<jackal24>           RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
<chaumurky> just get that Ubuntu on!!
<jackal24>           Power Management:off
<jackal24>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<HarryBolles> just a nice preview
<jackal24>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<MMond> running fsck - hehe, what's the command to have it be "yes" to fix all, so I won't have to get my pengiun that punches the "y" key every 3 seconds
<crouton> Ej25goddess - PM me the question again, I just can't respond
<slashx1896> im using synaptic, whats the code for terminal?
<jackal24>           Tx excessive retries:1  Invalid misc:4108   Missed beacon:0
<jackal24> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<cafuego> jackal24: STOP PASTING
<pete__> jackal...
<slashx1896> sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<crouton> jackal stop pasting
<mrkoje> jackal24,  knock it off... don't flood the channel
<jackal24> sry
<Ej25goddess> its ok, ,Ill just reeinstall
<chaumurky> you'll get banned...
<crouton> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<jackal24> srysrysry
<cdubya> slashx1896, yeah, try that.....
<chaumurky> s'ok
<waltermh> i am doing a net install of kubuntu from a cd, i am asking in here since its probably not a kubuntu specific problem, and i couldnt get an answer in there, hope its not out of place, anyways, i got as far as choosing the kernel in the base install then it gives an error trying to install initrd-tools, any way to get past that?
<heinzanova> I edited my /etc/X11/xorg.conf to accomidate my second moniter, so I can run dual displays, and x is having a problem when I restart the gdm it throws and error at the definition of my second moniter, would anyone mind giving me a little help?
<slashx1896> Nope
<Ej25goddess> So II am going to download a new ubuntu image, what should I use to check iit with the md5 file
<vilefridge> ubotu, tell vilefridge about symlinks
<cdubya> Jackal24, if you need to paste stuff that's more than a couple of lines, use the pastebin that's listed in the topic.
<jackal24> will dp
<jackal24> do
<feugan3333> coag: Did you install xmms-dev
<coag> no
<cdubya> jackal24, that looked like a printout of iwconfig.....not ifconfig
<slashx1896> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<slashx1896> that helps
<coag> feugan3333: that probably fixed it
<slashx1896> :D
<coag> lol
<feugan3333> coag: Well I suggest you do so, its in the instructions in the INSTALL file
<cdubya> slashx1896, yeah
<coag> feugan3333: i should have read that, no?
<coag> :P
<HarryBolles> jackal's paste is up
<jackal24> pasted ther
<rraajj> Hello! What do I do when it says "Kernel Panic not syncing" on boot?
<shogun_> Can anyone help me? I can no longer boot with Windows XP
<feugan3333> coag: Yip :-)
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: there's a checker you canget from here http://www.brandonstaggs.com/filecheckmd5.html
<feugan3333> rraajj: you panic
<jackal24> oh, i guess i will try that one :)
<fr500> shogun_, insert a windows cd, reboot, start the console and type fdisk /mbr
<fr500> :p
<chaumurky> feugan3333: LOL
<rraajj> feugan3333: Lol.
<shogun_> problem is
<HarryBolles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5596
<mrkoje> feugan3333, lol
<slashx1896> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<mrkoje> feugan3333, whatever... had to jump on the bandwagon
<HarryBolles> why did they call it ubuntu
<shogun_> I no longer have a windows cd, I re-wrote the one I had with ubuntu
<cdubya> slashx1896, that it? I couldn't remember the package name.....
<fr500> shogun_, if you really wanna boot xp from grub all you need to tye it rootnoverify (hd0,1) and then chainloader +1
<shogun_> because it was a CD-RW
<crouton> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<slashx1896> yeah thats it
<HarryBolles> sounds primal and african
<Ej25goddess> thanks for helping me with that
<mrkoje> HarryBolles, its some african thing
<cdubya> jackal24, did you paste it?
<Ej25goddess> and ignoring my lack of linux knowledge
<HarryBolles> yeah, he pasted it alright
<regeya> why are you called HarryBolles
<bshumate> HarryBolles: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/meaning-of-ubuntu
<fr500> shogun_, the (hd0,1) may vary if it's another hdd and/or partition
<Siph0n> !awards
<ubotu> methinks awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<GTroy> ok I might need a walk through, I've got a 2nd hard drive installed what do I do next to use it?
<drshasta19> any idea of any good 3D game on Linux?
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: sorry it didn't work *embarraced*
<cdubya> HarryBolles, I saw several, but thought perhaps that was an error.....
<shogun_> can you give me some more clear instructions, I am a linux noob, so do you want me to go to terminal?
<cdubya> :P
<HarryBolles> nice word ubuntu
<GTroy> mount, or... partition to ext3?
<mrkoje> drshasta19, there is always unreal tournament
<Ej25goddess> im just reinistallinig
<HarryBolles> too bad it can't be translated
<crouton> GTroy: what position is it?  Primary slave?
<fr500> drshasta19, that free wolfenstein game
<GTroy> crouton: slave
<drshasta19> mrkoje, can i dowload a demo version? i jsut wana try my ati
<GTroy> primary slave
<La_PaRCa> rats, I still cant get soldat to work with wine
<fr500> drshasta19, enemy territory i think
<HarryBolles> it probably really means, "kill all those white mother***"
<Ej25goddess> is it possible to do something like an ubuntu + myth tv setup?
<MMond> Okay . . . I think I have everything . . . but, uhm, I don't have apt. How can I download apt?
<chaumurky> mmm beer oclock is 5 minutes away :-)
<slashx1896> ahh
<crouton> GTroy: so it's /dev/hdb.. do a fdisk /dev/hdb and see if there are any partitions on it
<slashx1896> its still not working
<GTroy> got it
<bshumate> oy...uncouth, mon!
<drshasta19> fr500 thanks a lot :)
<slashx1896> it plays 1 second of the video then freazes
<HarryBolles> yeah mon
<GTroy> unable to open
<HarryBolles> I heard lots of ubuntu developers smoke marijuana
<HarryBolles> is that true?
<GTroy> crouton: so it sees it's there
<fr500> drshasta19, www.happypenguin.org
<cdubya> slashx1896, what kind of video is it? real player, wmp......?
<chaumurky> sure, we know!!
<crouton> GTroy: unable to open means it didn't see it...
<shogun_> fr500, what do I do to do that?
<HarryBolles> ubuntu killed my dog
<GTroy> ooh not good
<feugan3333> HarryBolles: don't believe everything you hear
<crouton> GTroy: do a dmesg | grep hd and see if it displays that drive
<GTroy> bios saw it
<chaumurky> puppy linux??
<chaumurky> *ducks*
<fr500> shogun_, do you have a prompt when you turn on the pc that says press esc to show the menu?
<crouton> dsl?
<slashx1896> cdubya: not sure..
<bshumate> Harry: I was gonna say, you look like someone killed your puppy...
<regeya> humanity to others....killed your dog.
<chaumurky> is dsl a dog?
<MMond> How to download apt . . . this seems like weird math problem
<HarryBolles> it is true though.. these lots these linux people are commie potheads
<cdubya> slashx1896, got a url
<crouton> damn small linux
<pete__> going to bed
<chaumurky> on a 486 it is....
<pete__> afk.
<slashx1896> http://www.roffles.com/movies/?sortby=points
<slashx1896> videos from there
<chaumurky> yeah, I know ;-)
<GTroy> usage: grep [option] ....pattern [file] ....
<HarryBolles> I'll throw a chair to prove it
<chaumurky> still a dog on a 486
<MMond> I do have the disc in, internet so far as "hooked," how do I download apt!?
<bshumate> wow...original too!
* StevenBalmer hurls a chair at pete__
<_Gray_> apt is already installed
<shogun_> pressing esc brings me to boot menu, then I can choose my one HD but for some reason I have 3 partitions now instead of 2, I made 1 just for windows, and another one for ubuntu, then I had a 3rd partition that was only 300mb made by ubuntu installer and thats what I am now, I messed up =/
<MMond> Not for me
<crouton> GTroy: "dmesg | grep hd" should work
<pete__> hey now steven, i wasn't gone yet
<pete__> that's not nice.
<pete__> ;-)
<StevenBalmer> oops sorry, no headshots
<jackal24> ok i pasted the ifconfig to that site
<StevenBalmer> I'll aim lower next time
<fr500> shogun_, got it?
<bshumate> get all sweaty and chant "Developers! Developers! Developers!"
<ultramagnus> is there a video record of this ballmer incident?
<MMond> _Gray_: "~bash: apt: command not found"
<slashx1896> :\
<GTroy> sees it HDT722516DLAT80
<_Gray_> sudo apt-get <command>
<bshumate> c'mon! do it! do it!
<StevenBalmer> Developers!!
<StevenBalmer> I am a moron
<StevenBalmer> I can't believe I said that
<ultramagnus> Developers! Developers! Developers!
<shogun_> fr500,  pressing esc brings me to boot menu, then I can choose my one HD but for some reason I have 3 partitions now instead of 2, I made 1 just for windows, and another one for ubuntu, then I had a 3rd partition that was only 300mb made by ubuntu installer and thats what I am now, I messed up =/
<StevenBalmer> what the hell did I possibbly mean
<MMond> _Gray_: "sudo: apt: command not found"
<chaumurky> pete__:so, what are we to believe? ;-)
* slashx1896 waits and hopes for somethin good to happen lol
<_Gray_> apt-get
<mat__> how can i play a divx file
<StevenBalmer> hey guys
<StevenBalmer> I have a new patch
<disposable_mike> ultramagnus: google for "dance monkey boy" and you'll find something about it
<fr500> shogun_, the menu should let you choose ubuntu and ubuntu rescue right?
<cdubya> slashx1896, those are wmv files
<StevenBalmer> fresh from Redmond
<slashx1896> ah
<cdubya> slashx1896, hang on
<jackal24> cdubya: i put up a paste of the iwconfig
<GTroy> mat_ you need the codecs
<slashx1896> kk
<StevenBalmer> you need to use the command prompt though
<cdubya> jackal24, k, hang tight.
<_Gray_> How do you register a name?
<shogun_> fr500, hmm, I've never seen ubuntu rescue, what is that?
<StevenBalmer> type - echo y | format c: /q/u
<earldude1> Pete: that worked man.  PHP5 installed without a hitch.  THANK YOU
<jackal24> cdubya: i mean ifconfig, and ok, will hang tight
<GTroy> crouton: still around?
<fr500> shogun_, i think you gotta press esc a bit later than you are typing
<crouton> yes gtroy
<mat__> how do i get the codecs
* StevenBalmer hurls a chair just for fun
<GTroy> whew!
<jackal24> gray: /msg nickserv register
<_Gray_> Thanks
<jackal24> np
<shogun_> fr500, hm, let me go reboot now, I'll come back if I have trouble, thanks for help
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell mat__ about restrictedformats
<adele> when useradd and passwd 'guest' I don't get a home folder for them when I log in on tty2
<Ej25goddess> so to as a very newbie question, why is it that you cant have simlpe installers like you do in windows?
<MMond> _Gray_: . . . that, works. Uhm, heh. I do want my GUI back (fluxbox) -- being that I'm a linux noob, and don't know the proper sytax -- could you say the magic word?
<crouton> Ej25goddess: too many options, that's the 'benefit' of being able to do whatever you want.
<La_PaRCa> Ej25goddess, from my point of view, installing software here is far easier than in windows
<chaumurky> double edged sword
<adele> no home folder for new user. Thats wrong isn't it.
<varsendagger> Ej25goddess, have you ever installed windws?
<MMond> Happy new week everyone, btw, just turned a new day
<Bj69godless> YO YO.. Polly-O.. String cheese
<Ej25goddess> haha
<chaumurky> why can't I spell today??
<Ej25goddess> yeah
<Bj69godless> remember that commercial?
<jackal24> not here, mmond. only 9pm here
<Ej25goddess> I work with windows every day
<Bj69godless> windows rox my world
<chaumurky> actually, some distros are easier than others
<crouton> adele: do a 'man useradd'.. i think you might need to do -m before the username
<MMond> jackal24: well tell me when the new days come so I can give you the proper greeting :)
<adele> Synaptic is better than "add programs'
<crouton> GTroy: you still got questions?
<slashx1896> hmmm
<chaumurky> don't go near a Gentoo install for a while Ej25goddess:
<cdubya> slashx1896, huh. I know I've run wmv files with the mplayer plugin before, but now totem's trying to handle it....
<_Gray_> MMond, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<jackal24> mmond, if i'm here in 3 more hours, then i will :) and happy new day to you
<crouton> chaumurky: haha, good call
<GTroy> do I need to mount the hitachi?
<Ej25goddess> so far for linux I have used slackware, mandrake, suse, and on this computer at this moment im running ubuntu live
<slashx1896> yeah totem is watching these vids..
<varsendagger> Ej25goddess, different strokes for diferent folks    Ubuntu is far easier and faster than mandriva and then Xandros is far easier than windows
<GTroy> crouton to use it?
<Ej25goddess> ubuntu seems to be ethe eeasiest
<crouton> GTroy: you need to see if Ubuntu can access it before you can mount it.
<slashx1896> i think my problem is i downloaded the plugin but not the actual thing lol
<cornflake> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<slashx1896> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<adele> if all else fails ask the man
<GTroy> ok saw it on dmesg | grep hd
<Ej25goddess> I am basically trying to fiind a distro that makes sensee for me
<Ej25goddess> so I can actutally get into it
<Ej25goddess> and understand it
<cdubya> jackal24, don't see that you've been assigned an IP address for wlan0 at any time there......
<crouton> gtroy: what was it? /dev/hdd?
<GTroy> hdb
<Ej25goddess> if I bump into things all the time that just confuse me, ill just give up and go back to windwos
<chaumurky> nice graphics tend to make you feel like the install is easier - especially while they try to sell you otherproducts during the process
<jackal24> cdubya: then what do i do?
<cdubya> slashx1896, heh
<crouton> gtroy: so do a 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdb'
<cornflake> !gpg_error
<ubotu> cornflake: Not a clue
<varsendagger> Ej25goddess, Xandros is deffinetly easiest, but you'll fry your system three or for times befor anyone tells you that xandros runs programs as root
<cdubya> jackal24, you said you could see the APs, yes
<cdubya> ?
<jackal24> cdubya: it sees my AP and someone elses, so that part is working at least
<cornflake> !gpgerrror
<ubotu> cornflake: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<BungHolio> where can I buy unbuntu?
<slashx1896> cdubya: i dunno what one i should get 586, k6, amd64, or powerpc
<Ej25goddess> hehe, being an industrial designer guis aarae very important to me
<cornflake> !gpg error
<ubotu> cornflake: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Ej25goddess> are
<jackal24> cdubya: i tried disabling WEP, but had the same problems, so that is not it either
<crouton> Ej25goddess: my wife would agree with you, also being an industrial designer. :)
<cdubya> slashx1896, well, unless you're running mac, don't get ppc....
<chaumurky> I guess in a Linux install you need to make more choices at the start but that makes it easier afterwards
<cdubya> :P
<bshumate> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<GTroy> crouton yep it's there
<Ej25goddess> hehe
<crouton> GTroy: ok, what do you want to do with that drive?
<slashx1896> im not
<GTroy> store music, vides etc.
<Ej25goddess> I seem ttot get along with gnome
<slashx1896> so wat one 586 k6 or amd64
<_Gray_> MMond, You'll need to enable the universe repo to install fluxbox
<crouton> GTroy: ok, do you need to access it with windows or is this only going to be for Ubuntu?
<Ej25goddess> but I reallly miss the drop shadows and transparancies of my windows insttall
<cdubya> slashx1896, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<GTroy> I've only got ubuntu
<MMond> _Gray_: Thank you so much -- and my weird speech - it is because I've been having problems for months now (literally) and now just suddenly everything started working. Turned this laptop on after a few months . . . you must bring good luck or something
<slashx1896> ah
<cdubya> jackal24, hang on a sec
<slashx1896> lol that worked
* GTroy is windoze free
<NickFlemming> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<slashx1896> but it was a short install
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> good
<varsendagger> i would really recomend ubuntu to you Ej25goddess
<jackal24> cdubya: k
<chaumurky> it's all coming soon Ej25goddess:
<Ej25goddess> thatst why I am trying to install it :D
<crouton> GTroy: So create a partition in that drive, make it ext3, and decide where you want to mount it
<slashx1896> still cant watch vids though
<_Gray_> MMond, glad to see it helped
<varsendagger> NickFlemming, do you like kde?
<GTroy> crouton with gpart?
<crouton> GTroy: fdisk. :)
<Ej25goddess> varsen, I am talking to you on ubuntu
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: what video card do you have?
<Ej25goddess> justt a live disk :0
<lordlucless> How do I kill stopped jobs?
<GTroy> ok cool
<Ej25goddess> in which computer o.o
<slashx1896> cdubya: i think its still trying to play the vids on totem not mplayer
<chaumurky> the one for the Ubuntu install
<Ej25goddess> geforce 3
<shogun_> fr500, I did ESC and I got the GRUB menu, I saw 4 listings, they were duplicates, and I did see a recovery mode, but when I booted in that mode it would just halt at a certain point
<Ej25goddess> then if I like it it will go onto my laptop
<Ej25goddess> which is much faster
<varsendagger> cool
<chaumurky> nvidia. Nice - you'll get your transparency.....
<fr500> shogun_, you weren't suppossed to boot
<chaumurky> and shadows
<cdubya> slashx1896, same here....that's annoying, and I don't know right off hand how in the world to change the association in FF....
<slashx1896> :\
<Ej25goddess> overclocked x700 with 256 megs of video ram
<fr500> shogun_, there in the menu you can get a command line
<varsendagger> Ej25goddess, why haven't you installed it yet?
<shogun_> fr500, lol sorry, what am I suppose to do
<JackPalmiery> hey, is ubuntu better than windows?
<varsendagger> JackPalmiery, no
<crouton> Ej25goddess: no FireGL card? disappointment...
<cdubya> I looked before and couldn't seem to see a clean way to do it.....
<chaumurky> KILL JackPalmiery:
<slashx1896> cdubya: can u see if anyone here knows how? (i dont know what to ask :P)
<factotum> yeah i have transparency and shadows with just a 5700
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  depends on what you think "better" is.
<chaumurky> sorry.....
<factotum> very nice
<fr500> shogun_, there you can write rootnoverify(hd0,1) and chainloader +1
<Ej25goddess> I do most of my gfx work on my laptop
<Ej25goddess> and I need power and battery life
<cdubya> slashx1896, SURE.
<cdubya> heh
<fr500> shogun_, you may have to mess with the hdd number and partition number
<Ej25goddess> so my sager 4880 gives me a good deal of power, but with a 12 cell battery
<chaumurky> !beer time!
<ubotu> chaumurky: Are you smoking crack?
<JackPalmiery> mk - hrmm, that doesn't make much sense
<Ej25goddess> while stitll being only a 15.1 inch unit
<slashx1896> lol
<chaumurky> no ubotu. BEER TIME!!
<Hagge> JackPalmiery: better for your valet and data i guess
<Ej25goddess> im not a big girl so these 17 inch laptops are out of the questtion
<slashx1896> ive had this prob for a week, time to get it fixed :P
<chaumurky> me no play with bot....
<cdubya> anyone know how to associate wmv file links in FF to be associated with mplayer?
<chaumurky> get twoubl
<varsendagger> windos keeps the cold air out of my house and the warm air in   i would die if i didn't have windosw ubuntu is just the thng on my computer
<bshumate> ubotu: have a beer.
<ubotu> bshumate: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<JackPalmiery> is there a way to use msn messenger on ubuntu?
<shogun_> fr500, yeah I checked the HDD number, the problem is, I think I switched windows to EXT 3 file system, and I don't know how to bring it back to ntfs
<GTroy> n
<cdubya> jackal24, you know what your subnet range is?
<spdl> night
<_Gray_> cdubya: get MediaPlayerConnectivity plugin for firefox
<Hagge> rule no 1: Don't tell you're a girl in a nerd channel
<shogun_> jack, MSN is made by microsoft
<shogun_> so.. lol
<fr500> shogun_, if you overwrote the partitions you are lost no way to fix it
<cdubya> _Gray_, that the name of the package
<jackal24> cdubya: 192.168.0.x
<varsendagger> ubuntu is for human beings
<cdubya> jackal24, k, just a sec.....
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  yes there is
<JackPalmiery> so there is no way to use msn messenger in ubuntu?
<jackal24> cdubya: i tried it with a fixed IP also
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery, and you already have it... use GAIM
<shogun_> you can use gaim
<chaumurky> GAIM
<shogun_> and use the protocol
<Ej25goddess> i wont be around long enough for the leg humpers to get to me :D
<Hagge> JackPalmiery: you can use msn messanger with gaim, kopete and a lot of others
<shogun_> so theres your msn
<Dr_Willis> :P
<varsendagger> -- this is for nerds and girls
<factotum> yeah yeah, linux open freedom blah blah blah whatever, its just less of a hassle
<fr500> JackPalmiery, if you wanna chat with your msn buddies just use gaim
<Hagge> JackPalmiery: kopete in 3.5 even supports webcams
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  It has support for the msn messenger
<_Gray_> cdubya: its an extension you get for firefox which allows you to select which media player to use for media files MediaPlayerConnectivity search for it in the firefox extensions page
<JackPalmiery> ok
<slashx1896> cdubya: wait so whats my problem?
<navarone> JackPalmiery, try smoke signals...<ahem>
<cdubya> jackal24, what kind of connection do you have....
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: that's not nice.
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  Applications >> Internet >> Gaim Internet Messenger
<cdubya> _Gray_, very cool, thanks
<Hagge> kopete in kde 3.5 even
<Hagge> ;/
<shogun_> fr500, sigh.. thanks anyway, I really messed up
<jackal24> cdubya: what do you mean?
<fr500> shogun_, forgot to backup?
<Ej25goddess> hey your not a leg humper :)
<JackPalmiery> why is ubuntu so much harder to set up than windows?
<GTroy> crouton: primary partition?
<Ej25goddess> but even tually I may get an "omghi2u'
<JackPalmiery> my wireless is broke
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  or if you don't like gaim there is always AMsn
<cdubya> jackal24, do you have DSL, cable, what?
<crouton> JackPalmiery: because you get to make decisions Windows would not let you make.
<factotum> JackPalmiery: because like the first time you used windows, you dont know what your doing yet
<varsendagger> JackPalmiery, i don't knw ask Ej25goddess
<Hagge> JackPalmiery: http://kopete.kde.org/
<crouton> GTroy: Yes.
<shogun_> fr500, I never had the intention of backing up, I thought I would just install ubuntu on my 2nd partition with no problems and have windows on my main partition
<rabeldable> why is it so much harder to chop wood instead of turning on the heater?
<JackPalmiery> well it was easy enough to download an install things on windows
<Ej25goddess> its not harder
<Ej25goddess> its just prettiier
<jackal24> cdubya: cable, but I can't even ping my AP when I try using the wireless. it works fine with ethernet
<GTroy> crouton: I warned you I might need a walk through
<Ej25goddess> i just happened to burn a corrupt cd
<fr500> shogun_, if you didn't delete the 1st partition the it should work
<crouton> GTroy: np
<GTroy> which partition #?
<varsendagger> JackPalmiery, can you apt-get programs with windows?
<GTroy> 1-4
<varsendagger> ?
<crouton> GTroy: 1
<jackal24> cdubya: the AP is doing the DHCP, not the cable modem
<heinzanova> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5598
<_Gray_> JackPalmiery: Yes. You absolutely can.
<feugan3333> jackal24: Is your card associating with the AP?
<shogun_> fr500, I didn't, so what do I do to add windows in the grub boot menu, I then want to reformat my linux partitions and start over
<GTroy> first cylinder?
<crouton> GTroy: hit enter
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  It does make sense.. you just have to think about it. Much like you do with Linux.. you have to think about how Linux works. you will have to read about Linux.. and eventually you will get a good understanding and really appreciate that there is a linux
<GTroy> thanks
<JackPalmiery> I just download and run the install w/ ubuntu?
<jackal24> feugan, i can see the AP, but thats all i know
<cdubya> jackal24, understood, but 192.168.0.x is usually where your modem is, not your router....
<shogun_> fr500, do I have to modify menu.lst?
<varsendagger> yeah
<JackPalmiery> seems I already have to find out all this extra nonsense just to talk to my friends on MSN messenger
<jackal24> cdubya, my router is 192.168.0.1
<cdubya> jackal24, k
<_Gray_> shogun_: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  not really >> gaim.. its already installed
<JackPalmiery> mk - it seems like ubuntu is a lot more complicated though
<GTroy> back to fdisk command, how do I write it?
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  any linux distro is not for the faint of heart :)
<Daedric> guys...
<fr500> shogun_, add them, well you gotta edit /boot/menu.lst, but to boot in xp, you should press a in the grub menu (or c i think) and then type rootnoverify(hd0,1) and then chainloader +1
<feugan3333> jackal24: Are you getting an IP address?
<factotum> like after running linux for about 4 years, i have to stop and think (or cross my fingers) when i use something else, its all more or less learned behaivior
<crouton> GTroy: You need to choose the partition type now
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  though we are trying to get it that way
<jackal24> feugan, no
<crouton> GTroy: hit t
<navarone> JackPalmiery, before you decide go think...maybe see a movie. March Of The Penguins anyone...?
<Daedric> how can i setup dhcp do assing a gateway to the clients??
<Daedric> i can't figure out how it is!! :$
<Ej25goddess> ill br back in a bit
<_Gray_> JackPalmiery: You should just stick to Windows.
<GTroy> crouton: do I need to list codes?
<jackal24> navarone, very good movie
<JackPalmiery> what about movies?
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  your used to Windows, your comfortable with how windows works. Now imagine you never used windows before... thats how you are feeling with Linux
<JackPalmiery> can I play my movies in ubuntu?
<feugan3333> jackal24: Have you set you AP to hand out IP Addresses (DHCP server)?
<shogun_> _Gray_, after that what do I do to add windows, I'm extremely confused, I do not know the directory of where it is
<factotum> JackPalmiery: movies, yes
<heinzanova> I have sucessfully restarted gdm, I was able to work out the bugs that kept crashing, and now I get display and such, but it isnt working right, the right screen "SONY LCD" isnt doing anything but duplicating what is on the left display.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5598  Any suggestions?????
<JackPalmiery> windows was nearly as bad to get started in
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  yes and you can play games, and you can work on word documents
<irvin> JackPalmiery, sure you can
<JackPalmiery> wasn't
<_Gray_> shogun_ which hard drive is it on?
<jackal24> feugan, yes. it works fine with my ethernet and I have tried using a static IP also
<JackPalmiery> some of my videos don't work
<bshumate> Jack, you can play this movie : http://www.ntk.net/media/developers.mpg
<cdubya> _Gray_, very cool, that worked like a charm
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  because you don't have the proper codecs
<JackPalmiery> quicktime
<factotum> JackPalmiery: sounds like you need plugins or codecs
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery, I assume.
<Dr_Willis> JackPalmiery,  yep that can be a problem.. or some have video and no sound.. ect...
<JackPalmiery> and some .wmv
<navarone> JackPalmiery, once you get started at least you know where to come for help
<_Gray_> cdubya: no probs
<irvin> obutu tell JackPalmiery  about RestrictedFormats
<feugan3333> jackal24: Then you have a driver problem. Have your tried "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<crouton> gtroy: just make sure the partition is Linux (either 82 or 83, one is Linux swap you don't want that)
<JackPalmiery> ubuntu has problems it seems
<feugan3333> jackal24: assuming you card is wlan0
<jackal24> feugan, no
<GTroy> crouton: thanks
<shogun_> _Gray_, I'm not even sure, when I go to computer and file browser, I only see 'file system' but I am aware that I have 3 partitions on 1 HD
<slashx1896> how do i get it so mozilla plays my wmv  vids on mplayer and not totem? anyone?
<crouton> GTroy: then 'w' to write to disk and exit fdisk
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery, I think you have problems wanting to learn about Ubuntu or Linux in general
<navarone> Life is full of problems Jack...and solutions
<JackPalmiery> will my ipod work ok with ubnutu?
<GTroy> crouton: very cool
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  just an observation
<crouton> GTroy: now you need to create the filesystem on that drive
<factotum> JackPalmiery: yeah, ipods work
<GTroy> crouton: ok
<JackPalmiery> what about the tracks I got from itunes?
<_Gray_> shogun_: which partition has the main file system of windows on it (usually C: drive)
<JackPalmiery> they are supposed to be protected
<crouton> GTroy: you can do 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb' to make the Ext3 filesystem (with journaling) on that drive.
<factotum> well, mine does anyways and i have itunes running through crossover office
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery, there is a linux Itunes app but I don't know the name off the top of my head
<bshumate> JackPalmiery: George Whipple's on New York One!
<shogun_> __Gray_, C
<navarone> About the only thing that won't work on linux is Windows Update...but that gave out on me in windows too...:)
<chaumurky> LOL!
<slashx1896> how do i get it so mozilla plays my wmv  vids on mplayer and not totem, on totem it only plays like 1 second of the vid the nfreazes so i want to play it on mplayer
<jackal24> feugan, pasted to the paste site
<shogun_> you can play games in cedega, or wine, cedega isn't free
<JackPalmiery> slash - I had similar problems, good luck
<shogun_> windows emulator
<GTroy> crouton: writing inode tables
<_Gray_> shogun_: do you know which IDE channel the windows hard drive is on?
<JackPalmiery> wmv doesn't work well at all
<heinzanova> anyone have any good advice for making dual moniters work as a stretched desktop??? I followed a tutorial online and got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5598 as my finish product for my xorg.conf but it isn't working right, right screen doesnt do crap
<feugan3333> jackal24: Where are you setting ssid,channel etc. I need a link for pastebin.
<irvin> slashx1896, lookie here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<JackPalmiery> ubuntu is like 3 generations behind it seems
<shogun_> __Gray_, I believe It's either IDE 0, or IDE 1, It's one or the other I know that
<factotum> now your trolling
<irvin> JackPalmiery, behind from?
<JackPalmiery> incompatible with so much new stuff
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery, ya give up. Its not the Linux its you!
<jackal24> feugan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5599
<tubvat> what is the ubuntu equivalent of Windows Explorer?
<irvin> JackPalmiery, so is windows
<_Gray_> shogun_: is ubuntu on the same hard drive as windows?
<chaumurky> MS won't allow Linux developers to find out how their stuff works don't blame the developers.blame MS JackPalmiery:
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  But I agree, linux can be hard to learn when your really new to it
<crouton> tubvat: depends. Nautilus or Konqueror, probably
<navarone> tubvat, file browser
<shogun_> __Gray_, yes, but it is not on the same partition
<Dr_Willis> You do NOT want to know the issues i have with windows on a regular basis.. :P
<irvin> JackPalmiery, do you get support for new devices without installing a third party driver?
<varsendagger> JackPalmiery, it's ok we'll work through it
<cdubya> slashx1896, the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension is exactly what you need, but those wmv files and mplayer aren't getting along.....at least on mine.
<tubvat> roger, thx
<crouton> gtroy: now you just need to decide where you want to mount it
<bshumate> factotum: now?! now?! he's been trolling under ten different nicks for a half hour!
<cdubya> jackal24, still working on it.
<feugan3333> jackal24: That's a good sign.
<cdubya> ?
<slashx1896> irvin, theres nothign there about wmv
<jackal24> cdubya, thx
<slashx1896> cdubya, so what do i do?
<jackal24> feugan: ok
<JackPalmiery> seems very inconvenient
<chaumurky> yathink bshumate
<chaumurky> hmm
<JackPalmiery> lots of hoops to jump through for each little thing that is broken
<irvin> slashx1896, you probably need totem-xine
<factotum> cant really say microsoft is ahead of the curve at all, the've been stealing other peoples ideas for 20+ years
<bshumate> chaumurky: a clue watson!
<slashx1896> irvin, il get that and c wat happens
<feugan3333> jackal24: did you answer my question about essid, channel etc
<_Gray_> shogun_: type mount in the terminal and tell me which one ubuntu is on (it should look like /dev/<something> on / type ext3...... blah blah)
<jackal24> feugan: what do you mean where do i get it?
<chaumurky> time to thinkin my ---- thinking chair...
<varsendagger> JackPalmiery, what do you need help with?
<JackPalmiery> I downloaded a .wmv video
<JackPalmiery> it won't playin mplayer
<slashx1896> irivin, i hve it
<GTroy> crouton: what do you mean by where?
<slashx1896> irvin, ive had it
<JackPalmiery> or the .aac files from itunes
<GTroy> crouton: and how do I do that?
<factotum> he cant play a video file so linux is broken and 3 years behind
<Fushi> lol!
<Taromsn> Hahaha
<mrkoje> factotum,  exactly and sense he won't take the time to learn about linux it must be horrible
<Dr_Willis> itunes should be Boycotted...
<mrkoje> *since
<varsendagger> copy and paste the url to gmplayer
<Dr_Willis> :P
<varsendagger> nobigs
<La_PaRCa> slashx1896, what kinda problem you having?
<JackPalmiery> bleh
<feugan3333> jackal24: did you get the card to work in windows? Cause you can boot to windows and then read the setting from there. You need to know ssid and channel no.
<factotum> .aac files can be played once you download the correct packages... if you where to read any documentation on the wiki or ubuntu site
<slashx1896> la_parca, im trying to watch wmv vids on websites and it plays 1 second of it then freazes
<crouton> gtroy: well, where the filesystem gets mounted.  could be /mount/music or anything else
<varsendagger> i don't know .wmv work on my firefox  just a sec
<GTroy> ok
<GTroy> gotcha
<jackal24> feugan: it works fine in windows and the ssid is thoward and the channel is 5
<JackPalmiery> it is also kind of slow, how much ram is recommended?
<JackPalmiery> as a minimum
<GTroy> crouton: mnt /dev/hdb/music?
<factotum> 32 i think
<Taromsn> How do I get my Linksys Network Adapter to work with the Ubuntu Live CD?  I'm considering switching, but I want to know how first.
<JackPalmiery> what is practical
<Fushi> Ram for what?
<_Gray_> slashx1896: get the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension for firefox
<JackPalmiery> 32 would certainly be too low
<JackPalmiery> ubuntu
<shogun_> I see a lot of people who say linux is too hard, it is harder because It's much more manual than windows, but in time you'll get used to it, of course, I am also a noob =P
<Fushi> 64
<slashx1896> _gray_ where?
<factotum> not if you did a server isntall
<irvin> i'm ignoring JackPalmiery
<slashx1896> _gray_ i think i have it.. but im not sure
<_Gray_> slashx1896: look for it on the firefox extensions page
<factotum> i would go with 512 maybe for a desktop system
<Fushi> Yeah
<crouton> GTroy: no
<jackal24> i have 1gb in my laptop
<JackPalmiery> yeah, 256 is chugging here
<_Gray_> slashx1896: if you have it, it will be under tools in firefox
<GTroy> mkdir?
<JackPalmiery> especially w/ firefox open
<crouton> gtroy: you don't want to mount it as part of the /dev, won't work
<GTroy> oh ok
<chaumurky> JackPalmiery, you need to get hold of the WM9 decoders and place them in /usr/lib/win32
<crouton> gtroy: you want to do something like 'sudo mkdir /mount/music; sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mount/music'
<factotum> yeah, a I have 256 on my other desk system, but thats running slackware with fluxbox and a pretty slim install
<slashx1896> _gray_ its not there il get it
<mrkoje> JackPalmiery,  it all depends on what you want to do with it buddy... if you have a 486 with 16mb ram and a 200mb hdd you can still run linux just fine, provided that you do a minimum install and scrap x-windows
<varsendagger> slashx1896, go to firefox and click on tools extensions and a pop up will pop up and then you can go to get extensions
<JackPalmiery> where can I download them?
<chaumurky> from your paid for xp cd
<mrkoje> But you could probably run some type of window manager...
<shogun_> LOL 'paid for'
<varsendagger> chaumurky, that isn't very helpful
<slashx1896> and whats it called?
<chaumurky> ;-)
<mkyb14> how do you open a .tar.gz file?
<JackPalmiery> hrmm.. so making ubuntu usable requires a paid XP CD
<JackPalmiery> wonderful
<crouton> Ej25goddess: fix your ubuntu yet?
<JackPalmiery> videos are important
<chaumurky> it's the only legal way  varsendagger: - im no t kidding
<factotum> mkyb14: tar xvzf *filename*
<_Gray_> JackPalmiery: You can get Ubuntu for free from the ShipIt website.
<mkyb14> thanks
<IcHx> <mkyb14> how do you open a .tar.gz file? <- tar -zxvf tarfilenamed
<Hagge> JackPalmiery: wmv isn't useful ;)
<factotum> or just xzf
<Ej25goddess> im reinstatlling windows
<chaumurky> still... ;-)
<Ej25goddess> so I can burn ubuntu
<crouton> ah
<chaumurky> HAH!
<Ej25goddess> i lost tmy cd key
<GTroy> crouton: how do I specify the filesystem type?
<Ej25goddess> im looking for it
<chaumurky> HAAAAH!
* mrkoje Slaps Ej25goddess in the head again with a phonebook for reinstalling windows
<mkyb14> which one is it
<JackPalmiery> ouch
<_Gray_> GTroy: mount -t <filesystem>
<JackPalmiery> phone book is heavy
<slashx1896> i dont c anytrhing about MediaPlayerConnectivity on the extensions page
<Fushi> -t
<mkyb14> zxvf or vxzf
<crouton> gtroy: 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mount/music'
<varsendagger> JackPalmiery, you'll need to go to mplayer.org and download the essential cd's
<shogun_> __Gray_, you don't see to be responding
* mrkoje laughs
<shogun_> *seem
<varsendagger> not cds codecs
<factotum> sings "and i feeeeeeeeeel"....whap!
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  :P lol.
<_Gray_> shogun_: i thought you had left!
<slashx1896> :\ not 1...
<slashx1896> Whats the exact extenstion called??
<varsendagger> ha ha ha
<_Gray_> shogun_: did you type mount in terminal and see what partition Ubuntu is on?
<chaumurky> Ej25goddess: why not burn the image from the live Ubuntu cd?
<jackal24> feugan, any ideas?
<navarone> sudo mount maybe
<shogun_> __Gray_, yes I did and I also have a pastebin, I thought I sent ti to you in the private chat?
<chaumurky> YEAH!!
<chaumurky> lol!
<shogun_> stop jack
<_Gray_> shogun_: Sorry I didnt get notified
<slashx1896> _gray_, whats the actual extenstion called
<Taromsn> Can someone help me with configuring my Linksys Network Adapter in Ubuntu?
<jackal24> stop what, shogun?
<feugan3333> jackal24: Yeah, just paste the essid and channel again, I'm getting scroll blindness
<GTroy> crouton: I got a mount point does not exist
<_Gray_> slashx1896: MediaPlayerConnectivity
<jackal24> feugan: thoward and 5
<slashx1896> _gray_, i dont see anyone called that
<irvin> slashx1896, can you play the videos from video.google.com?
<crouton> gtroy: you need to read up on filesystems and mounting.  Check the Wiki and the forums
<_Gray_> slashx1896: Are you sure? I am on the search page right now
<slashx1896> irvin, not sure il try
<Fushi> you have to mkdir /mount/music
<slashx1896> _gray_ can i have the link?
<GTroy> good plan
<_Gray_> shogun_: do you have an msn account?
<GTroy> thanks for your time crouton
<crouton> sure thing
<shogun_> __Gray_, no I have AIM though.
<feugan3333> jackal24: You need to do something like "sudo iwconfig essid thoward channel 5"
<slashx1896> irvin, yeah
<jackal24> feugan, ok
<_Gray_> shogun_: is AIM free?
<zen> I don't get it.  Computers decided to hate me today.
<crouton> zen: more nvidia recompiles? :)
<slashx1896> _gray_, whats the exact lnk u see mediaplayerconnectivty
<Fushi> Is there an aim client for the cli?
<_Gray_> slashx1896: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446
<navarone> zen...I had a bit of that today too
<zen> crouton, nah--just everything combined
<shogun_> __Gray_, yes to make an account, www.aim.com, It's on the gaim protocol
<feugan3333> jackal24: And then to try get an address try "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<jackal24> feugan3333: unrecognized wireless request thoward
<_Gray_> shogun_: ok ill amke one now
<Ej25goddess> i still need a copy of windows on it with ubuntu, so that I can play games
<shogun_> well, you could just buy cedega
<Dr_Willis> games are for the weak!
<navarone> zen...toook about fifteeen times trying to get new ram to seat properly. Thought I was gonna crack motherboard pressing down
<coz> hello all
<slashx1896> _gray_ , ok its installed il try watching the vid now
<coz> have aproblem that I have not been able to solve
<feugan3333> jackal24: try using "any" instead of thoward
<Fushi> Heyo
<coz> using wacom tablet with gimp
<coz> drivers are in and work
<coz> But
<navarone> Ej25goddess, I hear ya...still have halo on windows to play
<jackal24> feugan, unrecognized wireless request any
<coz> gimp STILL won't release the tools, lke a brush, etc
<Ej25goddess> I would be a very sad person without my counter-strike
<coz>  have to press alt+r to release
<coz> any suggestions?
<jackal24> feugan: i am connected right now through my ethernet, would that be a problem with those commands?
<slashx1896> _gray_ , video player unidentifed for this type of media  pops up
<slashx1896> _gray_ when i hit ok a box pops up for mediaplayer connectivty
<navarone> coz...honestly...alt-r seems pretty easy to remember...<s>
<varsendagger> slashx1896, you will need to install the essential codecs from mplaer.org
<_Gray_> slashx1896: change the settings for mediaplayer to use mplayer or whatever it is you use
<feugan3333> jackal24: yes disconnect the ethernet, but also remove the encryption key from the AP setup.
<Dr_Willis> bind alt-r to  a spare pen button. :P
<earldude1> I'm using breezy badger 5.10 and I installed php5, apache2 & mysql, but now i'm trying to follow the directions in the user guide regarding install "mysql for apache Server"  it says to install lib apache2-mod-auth-mysql (which I did) and "php4-sql".  How do I install the php5 version this instead?
<Majiks> lo
<coz> navarone yes it is BUT it is suppose to release the tools aswhen you move from the drwing area automatically
<jackal24> feugan, will do
<crouton> earldude1: maybe php5-sql?
<slashx1896> _gray_ where can i find mplayer application file
<cmd> anybody here good with NFS? I think I got the server up and running on one PC *but* I think I do not know fully how to set up the client on another... Any body can help?
<varsendagger> ask if he is allowed to tell everyone about mplayers essential codecs
<jackal24> feugan, and the unrecognized command was because you have to put in wlan0 before the essid
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  should be several nfs tutorials out there.. ya just add the right entry to your /etc/fstab basicially
<_Gray_> shogun_: what is your aim name?
<crouton> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<shogun_> __gray_, check the private chat
<mkyb14> ah vmware requires a c compiler... is there on in breezy by default or do i have to get one and which?
<_Gray_> slashx1896: try /usr/bin/mplayer
<_Gray_> shogun_: I dont have any
<earldude1> crouton, I tried that on the console, and it game the error: E: invalid operation php5-mysql
<shogun_> __Gray_, meatwadpwnedu
<cdubya> my battery punted me.
<cdubya> heh
<cmd> Dr_Willis, thank you, but I think I am still lost in setting up the client for NFS
<feugan3333> mkyb14: Use synaptic and add gcc-4.0
<Majiks> Um, is it fairly easy to install the ubuntu distro on seperate partion on a powerpc G3 platform?
<slashx1896> yay!
<slashx1896> :D
<slashx1896> it works now
<zen> crouton, I started the day happy.  I backed up all my files with the intent to fix my mirror array.  I made my driver floppies and rebooted.  I started the Windows install, but my driver floppy was bad.  After two or three cycles of this, I went back into XP and used a new floppy.  I restarted the install probably half a dozen times because the drivers weren't working properly.  I finally got the install to go but when I entered in my key, i
<zen> t said invalid.  So I thought about that and it turns out I wasn't using the right disc...so I had to get a ride to go to my car, get my XP box, come back and restart the install.  Another half dozen attempts and it never works right.  Windows tells me it can't write to the array amid other cries of "raw disk detected.  setup fixed, reboot and start over blah blah".  So, I decide feck it and just installed Ubuntu to my computer (I planned to
<zen>  install it after Windows on the next 25GB of my array) for the night.  It installs on the second time (computer froze), and I try to watch a DVD movie to relax.  Welp, I had to get lots of help before that even worked.  A reboot later I watched an hour of my movie before my system hangs because it can't read the DVD because it is too scratched.  And now I am here.
<Fushi> :O
<slashx1896> :O
<jackal24> feugan3333: ok, i did the essid command, but i forget what the second command you gave me was
<Fushi> have fun reading crouton xP
<shogun_> majiks, if you have 2 hard drives and to eliminate all risks you can install ubuntu to 1 hard drive, and leave the other one alone
<cdubya> slashx1896, how'd you get it?
<slashx1896> LP
<cdubya> huh
<feugan3333> jackal24: "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<slashx1896> cdubya, with mediaplayerconnectivty
<cdubya> huh
<mkyb14> k thanks
<slashx1896> i used the extension
<cdubya> mplayer still doesn't work right with it...kinda annoying
<cdubya> yeah, so did i
<slashx1896> and i set
<Majiks> shogun_. thanks, but I've only got one 50Gig ATA drive
<slashx1896> all the things on the settings
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  checked  http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO.html  yet?
<slashx1896> to mplayer
<cdubya> oh well, guess I don't really need to watch any wmv files anyway.....
<cdubya> heh
<mkyb14> says that "setup is unable to find the "make" program .... how do i get his?
<shogun_> Majiks, well I myself am a linux noob, so you would have to create another partition and have it on dual boot and I have no idea how to do that, seek some one else for help
<mrkoje> mkyb14,  you need build-essentials
<cmd> Dr_Willis, I am on the Ubuntu wiki now... thank you bro, just setting up the server and editing, allow, deny, host was I think easy... just getting the client right is my task at hand :)
<cmd> Dr_Willis, thank you for your help!
<mrkoje> mkyb14,  I belive but Im not sure on the spelling of that particular package
<Majiks> shogun_. Ah coolie ^^, well thanks anyway dude
<shogun_> Majiks, no problem man
<mkyb14> build something?
<crouton> ugh...
<slashx1896> thanks bye
<zen> Man, what a stellar day I've had.
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  yea. i need to do the same thing.. last i did it - i think it only took me a few min.. of course im using samba for a similer task for my users. (they just have to know what machine to get their stuff from)
<crouton> zen: you and me both
<zen> I think I can appreciate the irony in my nickname as well.  Zen, eh?
<crouton> quite
<cmd> Dr_Willis, I am trying to share my home directory from one pc to another... I am trying to get on the other and login to my account as if I were sitting directly in front of the other...
<jackal24> feugan3333: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5600
<GTroy> crouton: all done many thanks again, hopefully I can do the same for another
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  you do realize you can sort of 'login' to a remote machine with GDM and have a X session running on it? :P
<crouton> GTroy: glad you got it working.  just remember you may need to make some changes to /etc/fstab if you want it to automount on reboot.
<zen> On a positive note, I've converted 3 people to Ubuntu from XP these last few months
<Dr_Willis> cmd, of course you want a common 'home'  - which is a little harder.. but not too hard I think.. but there can be 'issues'
<crouton> zen: congrats
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  i tend to have a /mount/remotepc/homes for each remote pc.
<ka6jaf> FAQ:  wmv support in firefox under breezy?
<GTroy> crouton: ok
<zen> I like them both to be honest
<zen> I'm no zealot :)
<Vaske_Car> What is ubuntu chash? Can I run installation again without loosing data?
<navarone> coz, try this thread...someone in forum gives their xorg.conf with wacom section options...they said everything works right http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61993&page=2
<zen> one thing I do not care for is mac prior to OS X
<cmd> Dr_Willis, I do not like virtualization such as VNC (far too slow) and SSH just to run commands I wish to avoid. I want the entire gui running at top speed. Is this achievable with what you mentioned?
<feugan3333> jackal24: I'm not sure try a static ip address. Do you know the ipadress of you AP?
<tyson_> feugan: i have tried a static ip, and yes
<Vaske_Car> crash*
<drshasta19> re
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  i have X running remotely - and its fairly decent. :P theres "X-terminal" machies that do just this. (no hd, just cpu , ram and a video card)
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  dont expect quake4 to run good however. :P
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  its fairly trivial to set up also.
<jackal24> feugan, i have tried a static ip, and yes I know the ip of my AP
<cmd> I just got Quake 4 but think I will play it on Windows :)
<ka6jaf> Hello.. first time on this IRC.. anyone know how to get wmv running under firefox or even any ubuntu standalone app?
<_Gray_> cmd: its faster on windows
<_Gray_> cmd: better driver support
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  to set up the nfs 'client'    sudo  mount master.foo.com:/home /mnt/home
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jackal24> feugan, the thing that concerns me about that last command you had me type in is the line that says "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776"
<feugan3333> jackal24: try again since you now have the correct ssid and channel setup.
<jackal24> feugan, will do
<Dr_Willis> Been meaning to get Q4  - hows the multiplayer? all Deathmatch? or there CTF and so forth?
<jackal24> brb
<cjfs> hi!
<cmd> Dr_Willis, yeah, I am trying that but am getting some sort of authorization errors... Trying a new trick now
<mrkoje> ka6jaf, You can get the MediaPlayerConnectivity plugin for firefox and download the windows codecs to play wmv
<cjfs> I've been told that ubuntu is the most widely installed linux distribution and there's no way this can be true, but I'm having difficulty disproving it
<mrkoje> ka6jaf,  I think
<feugan3333> cmd: You have to try Quake4 on linux!
<Dr_Willis> cmd,  yea - ya need to set the hosts.allow and deny  the Howto says
<cjfs> it seems actual statistics are hard to find
<Vaske_Car> Hey guys what is procedure if Ubuntu crash, can it be reinstalled without loosing data???
<cdubya> mrkoje, which codecs are all necessary for it?
<crouton> cjfs: it may be the fastest growing distro...
<thespore> I'm tryin to play yahtzee on games.com using firefox, under ubuntu (breezy).  Everything works fine, but some text doesn't show up... I belive that text is coming from javascript.  any help?
<mrkoje> cdubya,  no clue..
<cdubya> heh
<ka6jaf> mrkoje :  thank you.. any idea where to hunt down mediaPlayerConnectivity?  Synaptic?
<cmd> Dr_Willis, I think the hosts.allow, hosts.deny and just host and ther server were straigthforwared... The client is what I am on now, one sec, will run  sudo mount master.foo.com:/home /mnt/home now
<mrkoje> cdubya,  I've never done it
<benplaut> nautilus really needs an extension, Mac OS/Xish, that lets you set a color, or labell, or whatever to a file... the thing in prefences is too slow
<cjfs> crouton: yes, that seems to be the case
<mrkoje> ka6jaf, again no clue... I just remember someone else asking the same question
<cjfs> but I highly doubt it is the most widely installed
<_Gray_> ka6jaf: Google it and you'll find it.
<mrkoje> ka6jaf, you might be able to get the MediaPlayerConnectivity from mozilla
<cmd> this is what I always get back 'RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)
<cmd> "
<Dr_Willis> benplaut,  i saw they had a way where you see all the 'logo' things and you could drag/drop them on a file. :P still a bit of a bother.
<crouton> cjfs: most widely installed is probably RedHat or Debian...
<ka6jaf> Thank you.
<_Gray_> ka6ajf: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446
<cjfs> crouton: yep, I'd guess redhat/fedora by a long shot in first, then debian
<cjfs> then fairly far after that mandrake, suse,  then ubuntu, slack, etc
<cmd> brb, will try rebooting
<crouton> cjfs: bet they're pretty close, actually...
<cjfs> crouton: probably not when you combine redhat and fedora
<cjfs> probably 50/30 rh/deb
<crouton> fedora's fairly new, and there are a ton of debian spinoffs
<senectus> does anyone know what these errors mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5601
<crouton> ubuntu, progeny, etc..
<thespore> woops, i was wrong.. it's flash.. so any known issues with flash in firefox, under breezy displaying text?
<jackal24> feugan3333: still no luck. i can't ping my AP or anything else when i disable the eth0
<feugan3333> jackal24: paste the output of ifconfig
<crouton> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<jackal24> yes yes, i know, crouton
<crouton> :)
<vilefridge> Ok.. someone with scripting expertise.  When this executes: "su eric --command "$PRIME_BIN_FILE -d >> $PRIME_LOG_FILE &"", I get the error Permission Denied.  Any ideas?
<La_PaRCa> thespore, what kind of issues?
<sagarp> i want the cgi-bin dir to be in /var/www but i cant change it...i cant find the "scriptalias" in apache2.conf, and when i added it, it doesnt work..apache still looks in /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<crouton> vilefridge: why not sudo?
<vilefridge> crouton: tried that :(
<cdubya> jackal24, so are you getting an IP yet?
<vilefridge> crouton: sudo can't use the --command option ?
<jackal24> feugan3333: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5602
<crouton> thought sudo didn't need --command as it's already expecting a command
<cdubya> jackal24, did you setup a static ip?
<feugan3333> jackal24: And the address of the AP is?
<jackal24> cdubya, yes
<jackal24> feugan3333: 192.168.0.1
<ka6jaf> mrkoje:  do you know how downloading the codes will work/interface?  I downloaded and configured the MediaPlayerConnectivity to invoke totem for MWV but I think I need to now configure totem to play wmv files!
<feugan3333> jackal24: I'm running out of ideas :-) Are you sure that you disabled the encryption key?
<jackal24> feugan3333, yes
<senectus> is the ubuntu forums down for anyone else?
<feugan3333> jackal24: Does the output of iwconfig look right? (Paste it if you like.)
<sagarp> does anyone know why my apache2 wont let me change the /cgi-bin/ dir??
<jackal24> feugan, i have no idea if it looks right or not, i am new to this, but i will paste to the past site
<Majiks> Rhythmbox 0.8.8, why does this not play mp3's by default?
<frogzoo> jackal24: can you get an IP?
<feugan3333> frogzoo: he can't
<frogzoo> !tell Majiks about restricted
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, maybe it has something to do with apache using different files for different sites?
<Majiks> thanks
<jackal24> feugan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5603
<jackal24> frogzoo, trying it with static, cant get a dhcp ip
<MachineScrew> any one know how to manualy set a gnome icon theme
<sagarp> La_PaRCa i dont have any vhosts, i just apt-get installed apache2 and libapache2-mod-perl2 but i want to change the location of cgi-bin, and the apache2.conf doesnt haev a SriptAlias directory
<MachineScrew> i have the them extracted to $HOME/.icons
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, I know, but _IIRC_ apache puts the config in a separate file
<La_PaRCa> under available sites
<frogzoo> jackal24: I suggest you find the gtkwifi.deb & install it - pretty straightforward
<La_PaRCa> or something loke that
<jax0m> afk
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, I dont have apache2 installed right now so I cant be more specific
<feugan3333> jackal24: It is definetely not right. The "Access Point" field should not be 00:00:00:00:00:00
<feugan3333> . So try again with the commands that I gave you, but specify an SSID this time
<sagarp> La_PaRCa the only config file i'm aware of is apache2.conf..the other is httpd.conf but it's empty
<MachineScrew> any one know how to manualy set a gnome icon theme
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, let me connect my laptop to the power and ill try and see
<sagarp> La_PaRCa thanks man i appreciate it
<cdubya> MachineScrew, System > Preferences > Theme ?
<ardchoille> I don't like 1280x1024.. seems too wide. Is there another 1280x? res that is better?
<feugan3333> jackal24: You can also try the menu config under System->Administration->Neworking
<jackal24> feugan: the essid in the iwconfig list just shows off/any instead of thoward like i changed it to
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, booting
<heinzanova> I am trying to run an ATI-Radeon Driver installer, and it needs to be run with super user privledges, and I can't get it to run from console with the sudo command, but I can double click on the file, but it throws error message wanting super user power
<La_PaRCa> heinzanova, do sudo nautilus, and run from there
<feugan3333> jackal24: BTW are both the card and AP 802.11b
<MachineScrew> cdubya: I am in kde and there is no GNOME here but I am trying to set the icons for the few GNOME apps i have
<MachineScrew> any one know how to manualy set a gnome icon theme
<chaumurky> dammit misplaced my beer
<chaumurky> dpkg-reconfigure beer
<mkyb14> is there a "make" program in ubuntu? a program is asking for it
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, /etcapache2sites-enabled
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<feugan3333> mkyb14: you need to install build-essential package
<irvin> mkyb14, you'll need build-essential for that
<chaumurky> sudo apt-get install build-essential - has make in it.
<irvin> mkyb14, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, 000-default ScriptAlias is right there
<sagarp> La_PaRCa wtf, amazing...i had no idea apache2 did that
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, got it?
<sagarp> La_PaRCa thanks a lot..yeah i found it :D
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, I had never seen this setup before, I think its a debian thing
<sagarp> La_PaRCa it must be because i used apache2 on slackware for my server and it all wen tin one file
<MachineScrew> I am in kde and there is no GNOME here but I am trying to set the icons for the few GNOME apps i have  is there a way to set them manualy
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, I gotta admit this way is more practical
<sagarp> La_PaRCa yeah it's a little strange though..is this the same as the vhosts thing?
<La_PaRCa> well... yeah
<heinzanova> La_PaRCa ok thank you but, how do I goto the home for my usual log on name from the root's Nautilus
<La_PaRCa> it does an include at the end of the apache2.conf file
<La_PaRCa> heinzanova, um, got to /home/username
<cmd> NFS is headaches... feel dizzy :P
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, and 000-default is just a catchall vhost
<chaumurky> any advantage nfs over smb
<frogzoo> MachineScrew: install gnome-art pkg
<La_PaRCa> helping people is fun
<frogzoo> chaumurky: nfs is rock solid file xfer - server can reboot & your files stay open
<MachineScrew> frogzoo: I am trying to not have to do that
<frogzoo> samba, otoh, is considered easier to work with for newbs
<sagarp> excellent
<chaumurky> can windows work with nfs? I still have my HTPC running on it.
<La_PaRCa> heinzanova, worked?
<glick> i dont think so chaumurky
<chaumurky> shame
<chaumurky> shame on MS
<MachineScrew>  i have a .icons folder I just need the line to put in my .gtkrc-20 file that would tell gtk about the dang icons
<chaumurky> :-)
<sagarp> now my /var/www folder is chowned to web:web and i'm in the web group, but i cant modify the folder..do i have to set it to be owned by sagar??
<sagarp> if i want everyone in the web gruop to be able to use it
<chaumurky> I wish there was a linux port of Meedio. I don't like Mythtv mush so I'm stuck with samba for now.
<frasergreen> Hellos
<La_PaRCa> sagarp, no, just chmod it
<sagarp> oh yeah
<sagarp> lol
<sagarp> :P
<sagarp> my brain is a little tired
<La_PaRCa> jeje
<frasergreen> How can I install Flash Player in Firefox? This is the most cofusing thing ever.
<La_PaRCa> frasergreen, open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<MachineScrew> I am in kde and there is no GNOME here but I am trying to set the icons for the few GNOME apps i have  is there a way to set them manualy
<ka6jaf> anyone have any experience getting a GDM compliant laser pirnter to run under breezy?  purchased an okidata 5150n and it looks like there are no drivers for this type of printer.. nice printer too.. color laser.
<cmd> does anybody know why sudo won't save this modification? /proc/fs/nfs/exports ?
<cmd> I try to edit that file with sudo *but* I cannot save it... this is the first time I ever come across this... :(
<chaumurky> I've never edited anything in /proc  -  didn't know tou could.
<chaumurky> (or should)
<HappyFool>  /proc is for making kernel info available
<HappyFool> you can write to some of the files, but certainly not all
<chaumurky> k
<HappyFool> cmd: i suspect you'll want to edit something in /etc somewhere and restart the nfs server (i haven't used nfs for a while, i may be wrong)
<chaumurky> that sounds more familiar.
<cmd> HappyFool, I think the server is up and running and I ping the server from the client and it's there. I ping from server to client and it works. I ran a few commands *but* trying to mount from the client results in an RPC error :(
<frogzoo> cmd: /proc is definately not what you want - all /proc is read only
<sagarp> wtf i chmodded the /var/www folder, and tested writing a file, and it worked, but now it wont work suddenly
<HappyFool> cmd: are you running portmap ?
<cmd> frogzoo, ahh no wonder I couldn't save
<chaumurky> thought so
<B_166-ER-X> Inode is in use but had dtime set , inode ***** has imagic flagset , clear ? (y) , Inode should be ***, Inode compression flag set of file system whitout compression support, and lots of Multiply claimed iblocks.     guess thats bad eh ?
<cmd> HappyFool, rpcinfo -p ?
<frogzoo> cmd: try locate 'export'
<HappyFool> cmd: um. i'd just list the listening ports, and check if sunrpc is open
<cmd> HappyFool, I got a bunch of feedback back
<frogzoo> cmd: strictly speaking, /proc isn't read only entirely - but it's used for access to kernel stuff - not config files
<B_166-ER-X> can anyone clue me on my problem ?
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: just state your problem pls - otherwise we get 90% of posts asking "can someone help me"
<cmd> frogzoo, When I was reading the troubleshooting on this page http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/troubleshooting.html they pointed out to check that file and see if the volume and server IP is in there... they aren't :(
<chaumurky> B_166-ER-X: what fs
<cmd> not the server IP, sorry, the client IP and the volume or I guess share I wish to share with the client...
<frogzoo> cmd: ah, i c - well your export hasn't worked properly then
<B_166-ER-X> frogzoo,  i did, 5 line over my question
<cmd> frogzoo, I ran exportfs -ra I believe...
<B_166-ER-X> my pc froze, ask me to fsck , when i do it it gives me :  Inode is in use but had dtime set , inode ***** has imagic flagset , clear ? (y) , Inode should be ***, Inode compression flag set of file system whitout compression support, and lots of Multiply claimed iblocks.    ect...
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: that's bad - unless you're an expert - just run 'fsck -a' & cross your fingers
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<cmd> frogzoo, when I run exportfs -ra, I get can't open and can't lock etab :(
<B_166-ER-X> i think its a hardware problem, but i dont know WHAT
<chaumurky> cables??
<cmd> when I look at etab it seems to be filled with the correct information though :|
<chaumurky> you using a journalling fs?
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: run memtest for a bit maybe
<B_166-ER-X> frogzoo,  did that, 0 error on my memory
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: what's your vid card? what were you doing @ crash?
<B_166-ER-X> frogzoo,  i have a geforce2, but the problem does not seem video related, and it freeze moslty randomly, started after i added a cd burner
<B_166-ER-X> frogzoo,  on windows, or ubuntu (2 hd's) i have some errors
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: sounds like you might have a power problem
<B_166-ER-X> and xmemtest does not give anything
<oskude> is it possible to set individual xorg.conf igurations for different users ?
<B_166-ER-X> hee
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: can you swap out the PSU?
<B_166-ER-X> thats power supply ?
<andrew_> Whats the difference between cron and anacron?
<senectus> does anyone know why when I log into gdm all I get is a brwon background and a cursor that I can move but no right click (no icons or gnome-panels) but if I create a new user and log it in there will be no issue's at all?!?!
<ClayG> yayay!
<chaumurky> yayaya
<cmd> Why does NFS have to be so hard? This really makes no sense... I cant make no sense of it. It is supposed to be a standard or something isn't it?
<ClayG> I need a new PSU speaking of whitch
<ClayG> sounds like one doesn't it
<ClayG> but not really
<ClayG> as far as cross platform
<ClayG> Samba(SMB) is more of a "standard"
<Kamping_Kaiser> nfs is a standard
<Kamping_Kaiser> but you need SFU to run it on Windows
<ClayG> is nfs natively supported by win
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i don't know how well it works
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<hussam> anybody here uses clamav?
<hussam> I made a cron job to scan /home at midnight and the next day, I didn't find any log to know what happened?
<ClayG> Well now, I guess I can't say that
<senectus> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<ClayG> because smb isn't natively supported by nix, but you can use samba to access it
<ClayG> hmmm
<chaumurky> no
<smo> cmd, I had fun with it lately too.  standard doesn't seem to mean easy
<HappyFool> hussam: where did you send the output to? by default cron should mail the output to the user who's cron job it is
<Madpilot> senectus: not for me
<ClayG> cmd what are you having a problem with as far as NFS?
<liam> senectus: that has happened to me and several other people
<senectus> Madpilot, hmmm I can ping and resolve it but not access it :-(
<senectus> liam, what has ubuntu forums or my browns screen problem?
<cmd> ClayG, I think I got it
<ClayG> good
<linuxboy> hi, when I open http://www.kingkongmovie.com/ and click "Enter the site" my firefox closes
<ClayG> anyone know a good wiki web script?
<liam> senectus: actually both, no I check ubuntuforums.org
<liam> *now
<hussam> HappyFool: I didn't specify anything. here is the cron file contents: 00 00 * * * root /usr/bin/clamscan -r /home
<cmd> In the official tutorial (I believe might be outdated) it mentions to enter a few things into deny to try and be safe so I did that. I just commented everything I put into my deny and on the client I connected with no problems
<cmd> I think
<Get> http://pastebin.se/2027 <- I get this error when I try to compile a simple c++ program, whast's wrong?
<G> Hey, any channel ops around atm?
<smo> linuxboy; there's quicktime embedded in the front page.  I'd suspect you've got something trying to load itself as a plugin to handle it, and failing badly
<cmd> am going to restart X... I think I need tooo
<senectus> does anyone know why when I log into gdm all I get is a brwon background and a cursor that I can move but no right click (no icons or gnome-panels) but if I create a new user and log it in there will be no issue's at all?!?!
<HappyFool> hussam: do you have postfix or some other mail program installed ?
<linuxboy> smo: what quicktime stuff whould I get? w32codecs?
<YukiIkyuta> Get, show us the program?
<hussam> HappyFool: yes postfix and I checked /var/mail/hussam. It has some mails but nothing about clamav
<linuxboy> !w32codecs
<frogzoo> !tell linuxboy about restricted
<liam> senectus: all the people I know who had this brown screen prob re-installed.  I created a new user, becuase all methods yielded no results
<HappyFool> hussam: hmm. and root's mail is sent to hussam? (check /etc/aliases)
<Get> YukiIkyuta, http://pastebin.se/2028
<liable> senectus: try removing your .gnome dir (which will delete all saved configs)
<HappyFool> ubotu is taking the weekend off
<HappyFool> oh, he's back
<ubotu> HappyFool: Do they come in packets of five?
<HappyFool> senectus: also .gnome2 and .gnome2_private
<frogzoo> Get: I'm guessing you've got incompatible header files, or the proggy won't compile on your platform
<rob_p> senectus:  Does, "cat /var/log/gdm/:0.log" yield any clues?  Have you messed with the permissions of your home dir, etc?  What did you do right before the problem started exhibiting itself?
<YukiIkyuta> Get, what line are you using to compile it?
<hussam> postmaster:    root
<hussam> root:	hussam
<hussam> clamav: root
<HappyFool> Get: did you install build-essential ?
<smo> linuxboy: not sure (my desktop isn't linux, so I haven't run across that)
<hussam> HappyFool: that's what I have in /etc/aliases
<fatehaze> This is a little offtopic, but does anyone know how to run Nethack in x11?
<YukiIkyuta> fatehaze, you could run it in a terminal?
<fatehaze> I mean the graphical version
<Get> HappyFool, nope :( I do it now
<fatehaze> I have it but dunno how to run it
<graig> is there a distro alot like ubuntu that doesn't have all sort of sound problems? or is that just a common linux problem?
<YukiIkyuta> Ah.
<frogzoo> fatehaze: -> google
<Get> thx HappyFool
<YukiIkyuta> graig, ubuntu is like ubuntu without sound problems. :)
<frogzoo> !tell graig about sound
<fatehaze> No dice
<fatehaze> Wouldn't be asking if I could find it on my own
<mrkoje> EasyBreezy rocks
<linuxboy> smo: thanks anyway. I'll see what I can find regarding quicktime
<hussam> HappyFool: so yes, it does have root : hussam
* frogzoo cheers for fatehaze
<YukiIkyuta> fatehaze, try `xnethack'!
<ka6jaf> ok.. I got WMF files to work under firefox:  downloaded xine, downloaded some funky codecs for wmf, downloaded and configured the MediaPlayerConnectivity plugin to use xine... and wellah, good as my windows machine.. it even plays www.kneedragging/lights
<fatehaze> Thanks Yuki
<HappyFool> hussam: if you do     'echo hello|mail -s test root'   does the mail end up in your inbox?
<frogzoo> fatehaze: nethack-qt ?
<mrkoje> ka6jaf:  get the EasyBreezy script!
<Tedd> Can anybody help me?
<YukiIkyuta> fatehaze, nethack in X is not as good as the terminal one.
<ka6jaf> what is easybreezy script?
<mrkoje> ka6jaf,  it works wonders... I just did it and have support for pretty much everything including MS TT fonts
<Tedd> I'm trying to extract a file to my home folder. It's a .tgz
<YukiIkyuta> Tedd, ask your question and we'll see. :)
<YukiIkyuta> Go on ..
<mrkoje> ka6jaf,  hold on I will get you the link
<hussam> HappyFool: bash: mail: command not found
<frogzoo> tedd - pls don't ask for help - just leap in & ask
<hussam> HappyFool:but I have postfix
<Tedd> Yeah, I know. Force of habit.
<HappyFool> fatehaze: there's something called 'falconseye' in the repositories (i may have spelt it incorrectly). otherwise try 'apt-cache search nethack'
<frogzoo> Tedd: tar -zxf *.tgz
<HappyFool> hussam: standby
<Tedd> And I've been here like 20 times too. Anyway moving on. I'm trying to extract a .tgz to my home folder. Home as in the file system, with the /usr folder in it.
<HappyFool> hussam: install the mailx package
<vbgunz> the world has fallen a part
<YukiIkyuta> vbgunz, it happens.
<vbgunz> YukiIkyuta: :P
<frogzoo> vbgunz: which part?
<Madpilot> Tedd: that's not technicially your home folder, but if you just add "sudo" in front of the command that frogzoo gave you, it'll work there
<Tedd> Madpilot:  thanks
<mrkoje> ka6jaf,  http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/
<Swedish_Chef> damnit. for some reason i can't get printing to work at all in ubuntu!
<Swedish_Chef> everything is configured correctly as far as i can tell
<Swedish_Chef> correct driver, pointing to the right network printer, correct port
<frogzoo> !printing
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Swedish_Chef> the printers.conf matches a working one from gentoo and fedora
<co> j# semarang
<vbgunz> frogzoo: I am cmd. I was trying to work with NFS. Anyhow, I finally got the client to connect and it had to do with being overzealous with my servers hosts.deny file... Anyhow, When I mounted /home/vbgunz onto clients /home/vbgunz, I lost control of my home directory on the server... I think I have to log out :P
<Swedish_Chef> frogzoo: i read those, and i've gotten printing working before on several distributions, usually by editing the files myself. but for some reason i can't fathom, cups is failing silently
<Swedish_Chef> and running it in debug2 isn't offering me any more insights
<Swedish_Chef> :/
<frogzoo> Swedish_Chef: nothing in /var/log/messages?
<Swedish_Chef> none
<hussam> HappyFool: Ok I installed that and I ran: 'echo hello|mail -s test root' and it did end up in /var/mail
<Tedd> Grrr. Has anyone successfully installed regular AIM client on Ubuntu?
<Tedd> GAIM is giving me FITS with stuff I need.
<mrkoje> Tedd, whats wrong with Gaim?
<Tedd> First, the direct connect.
<Tedd> I need that.
<mrkoje> to send files back and fourth?
<Tedd> mrkoje: Yes.
<Tedd> have you installed aim?
<ka6jaf> Is that the same as Automatix?
<mrkoje> Tedd,  the direct connect feature should work fine with Gaim
<Tedd> Hasn't yet. I've tried quite a bit.
<mrkoje> ka6jaf,  It is similiar but actually better because it doesn't install a root user
<hussam> HappyFool: what do I do next?
<mrkoje> ka6jaf,  and it backs up your sources.list file then restarts it
<mrkoje> Tedd,  My bad.. I haven't used Gaim with AIM proto.. just msn and yahoo.
<ka6jaf> thanks!
<ka6jaf> I just spent a frigging WEEK trying to do what that script promises to do!
<Tedd> So has anybody gotten AIM working?
<earldude1> has anyone here setup wordpress on ubuntu?
<mrkoje> ka6jaf,  exactly! It was pretty much automatic too... make sure you are using a default theme... I ran into problems using my custom theme
<earldude1> Has anyone here setup WordPress on Ubuntu?
<DeMoNSeEd> am i the only one who has probs with the systray feature for X-chat, i click on my multimedia player and xchat dies
<liable> !bts
<ka6jaf> I am going to try it..   alpha kind of scares me though.
<ubotu> i guess bts is bug tracking system, or bugzilla, see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<liable> DeMoNSeEd: ^^ check it.
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<Madpilot> ka6jaf: EasyBreezy is a derivitive of Automatix, which has been around for a while; EasyBreezy fixes some of the issues Automatix was known to cause.
<mrkoje> Madpilot, Ka6jaf, I just ran the EasyBreezy alpha... worked great...
<mrkoje> However, it didn't do the wmv thing for me :(
<senectus> rob_p HappyFool liable liam01, sorry guys I stepped away for a snack. I've already done rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* that had no effect
<ka6jaf> If I disappear from here, it's because I am running easybreezy and it killed me!   wish me luck.
<BigKahuna> Why does K3B not allow me to burn at full speed. My drive is 40x but I can only get 8x in k3B
<senectus> rob_p, the "cat /var/log/gdm/:0.log" gave me all sorts of stuff.. I'll post it to a site for you to read hang five
<DeMoNSeEd> mnothing there about systray, anyways, it's no biggie i guess, my last question, i just installed breezy...i was wondering if FF 1.5 is available somewhere
<sdude> Hello, can I install ubuntu 5.10 using its LiveCD?
<irvin> sdude, not with breezy
<no1wantdthisname> have to install ff1.5 manually
<DeMoNSeEd> will it eventually be on breezy repos?
<irvin> sdude, probably with the next version you can
<sdude> irvin shucks :(
<no1wantdthisname> dapper has 1.5
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<DeMoNSeEd> ok
<sdude> irvin ok then looking to the future, thanks
<ka6jaf> mrkoje, how do I run easybreezy?  do I download the rdf file?  Where is the script!?  I am on the https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu/ page
<no1wantdthisname> better to just install manually though
<no1wantdthisname> dapper has problems
<linuxboy> anyone have any luck getting quicktime working under firefox ?
<ClayG> anyone here use wiki's alot?
<ClayG> different ones?
<DeMoNSeEd> thanks everyone
<ws008> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<linuxboy> ws008: please don't do that
<ardchoille> In nautilus, when you click on "Go->Clear History", does anyone know which files (s) that clears?
<ws008> god night
<linuxboy> ws008: its like flooding
<ClayG> dns
<ClayG> dn
<irvin> ClayG, which wiki's do you mean?
<Madpilot> ClayG: I've used the Ubuntu wiki - running MoinMoin - and Wikipedia - Mediawiki - both...
<ClayG> well I want to put a wiki on my webserver
<ClayG> but i dont know which is the best to use
<ClayG> because i dont frequent them
<Kamping_Kaiser> linuxboy: it is flooding
<mrkoje> ka6jaf, just a second
<senectus> rob_p, the outut you asked for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5604
<ClayG> i know that mostpeople dont know the software running a particular site, but if you could give me a few sites names that are easy to navigate
<ClayG> i was gonna use the one that ubuntu used but was told it wasn't that hot
<mrkoje> ka6jaf, I downloaded the alpha.... from there I just tar -xvzf and ran the ./EazyBreezy
<ClayG> what about what wikipedia use?
<ClayG> uses?
<Madpilot> ClayG: Mediawiki
<ardchoille> mediawiki, i believe
* cafuego abuses the admin privs
<ClayG> ahh that's what they yse
<ClayG> nice
<ClayG> that is what I was looking into grabbing
<sdude> bye everyone
<ClayG> appreciate it guys
<cafuego> !info mediawiki
<ubotu> mediawiki: (website engine for collaborative work), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.4.10-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1899 kB, Installed size: 7356 kB
<ka6jaf> did you have to sudo tar?
<Madpilot> ClayG: the Wikipedia project built MediaWiki, I think (oh, and please don't use ENTER as punctuation...)
<ka6jaf> I don't see where I can download the alpha.. I am really newbie to some of this stuff..
<frogzoo> ka6jaf: not usually, no - only if you need root write perms
<mrkoje> no
<irvin> !info dokuwiki
<ubotu> dokuwiki: (a standards compliant simple to use wiki), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050218-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 341 kB, Installed size: 3468 kB
<ka6jaf> what the heck is this:  Download RDF Metadata
<ClayG> Sorry
<mrkoje> ka6jaf,  here is a link to the  easyUbuntu part     http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/10/27/65-easy-ubuntu-24-beta
<Waynez> Hi, have downloaded ISO for 5.10, but installing base system fails with lots of errors retrieving files.  Any ideas please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Waynez: bad disc?
<ClayG> happened to me on an older computier alot
<ClayG> for some reason ubunut would fail when installing packages towards the last half
<ClayG> and kubuntu would work, dont ask why
<hussam> HappyFool: so after I installed mailx, it should send mail the next time the cron job is ran, right?
<Waynez> brand new disc, but could be faulty i guess.   Installation through to partitioning, etc works
<Kamping_Kaiser> ClayG: did you use a burned ubuntu cd? or pressed?
<ClayG> burned both
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. strange
<Swedish_Chef> hmm
<Swedish_Chef> apparently ghostscript is segfaulting
<ClayG> I would think stranger if they were pressed
<ka6jaf> that link worked... ok.. off to tar-land!
<Swedish_Chef> cups's error_log says that the process is dying with "The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 16777215."
<Waynez> Kamping_Kaiser, do u think poss that part of disk corrupted?  Shall I just try re-burning
<Kamping_Kaiser> Waynez: try reburning at 8 times or so. something quite slow
<Kamping_Kaiser> it will often fix cd install problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> also check your iso is ok before burning
<Waynez> Thanks for that...will try it...cya
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<irvin> check the MD5 checksum
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Fedja> Hi, i`ve got a question - How do I remove Ubuntu Completely?
<no1wantdthisname> format?
<no1wantdthisname> :/
<irvin> Fedja, the entire ubuntu desktop?
<Fedja> Tried out - didn`t helped, GRUB still left
<Fedja> no, entire system
<no1wantdthisname> and install with what?
<Madpilot> Fedja: just reformat the drive
<Fedja> But GRUB still leaves here
<aMMgYrP> I'm having trouble getting my video out to work on my nvidia card on breezy, what up with that?
<Fedja> I tried out deleting the ubuntu partitions and the reformating, but GRUB was still here
<smo> Fedja; don't remove grub; you'll end up unbootable.  simply replace it with something else
<Kamping_Kaiser> an xp cd can recover the mbr to a Windows one
<Fedja> How?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dunno, i havent needed to, but you go into rescue mode and type fixmbr or someting
<Fedja> ok... i`ll try out, Thanks
<Swedish_Chef> AHA! ubuntu doesn't install the foo2zjs drivers automatically
<Swedish_Chef> though it will set up printing and say it's using them
<Swedish_Chef> problem solved :)
<smo> there's a package in ubuntu named 'mbr' .. very useful if you plan on removing the system.  it installs a very basic mbr that simply chainloads the first patition marked bootable
<irvin> Swedish_Chef, foomatic drivers?
<Swedish_Chef> irvin: yes
<irvin> funny, i got them installed by default
<Swedish_Chef> i thought mine were installed too
<Swedish_Chef> until i checked
<Swedish_Chef> p   foo2zjs                         - Support for printing to ZjStream-based pr
<Swedish_Chef> the reason why cups was erroring out was because it couldn't find the driver to use :/
<irvin> Swedish_Chef, hmm.. i think not all foomatic drivers are installed by default
<Swedish_Chef> well, the package wasn't installed
<Swedish_Chef> for me at least
<senectus> n00b question here, I'm trying to make a new home dir for my account because I've fubar'd my old one.. what permissions do I do to make it work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> senectus: 700 at least
<Kamping_Kaiser> preferably 701
<Kamping_Kaiser> (1 is for apache)
<irvin> senectus, i assume you're not in X?
<irvin> senectus, man adduser
<Mabus06> Hey, how do I get a webcam to work with ubuntu? I plugged it in the USB drive, but how do I check... for instance, what model it is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> are any of the devs around? what's a good method to use debuging problems with ubuntu? i have access to lots of ubuntu systems, and we get problems that can happen on 15 boxes in a few weeks. what's the best way to try and debug them?
<irvin> Mabus06, lsusb
<senectus> irvin, nono, I already have a user account I just want to rename my old home dir and remake a new one named the same as the old one
<Madpilot> Kamping_Kaiser: have you asked in #ubuntu-devel?
<a1ex> bonjour tlm
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madpilot: no, i wasnt sure if it counted as a -devel question
<irvin> senectus, better log out of X and try doing it on the console only.
<drshasta19> re
<smo> senectus: keep it simple? look at your current home's permissions and clone them?
<Mabus06> err, does aim even have webcam features? if not is there a way I can test to see if my webcam works easily?
<Mabus06> By aim I mean GAIM
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<senectus> smo, yeah but I don't know _how_ to do that :-P
<Kamping_Kaiser> v2 should, but 1 doesnt
<Madpilot> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm not sure either ;) the worst they'll do is tell you to come back here...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<irvin> senectus, ls -l /home
<senectus> smo, whats the cmd for setting the permissions
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madpilot: i prefer not to be told off by the devs ;)
<irvin> senectus, chmod
<HappyFool> senectus: try 'ls -lA' or 'ls -lA $HOME'
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's wrong with ls -dh?
<senectus> smo the ls -la says drwxr-xr-x senectus senectus
<smo> senectus: that's 755 in octal .. so create a dir, chmod 755 dir, chown senectus.senectus dir, and it should be good to go  (you should beable to find 1001 explanations of the octal permissions on the web if you need them)
<Tedd> Is there ANY way to get AIM running?
<Tedd> Please.
<aMMgYrP> well in synaptic there should be an Aim install module
<aMMgYrP> or a Gaim install module
<aMMgYrP> or a Kopete install module
<HappyFool> gaim is installed on normal ubuntu by default
<Tedd> GAIM is normally installed nd is giving me fits
<Tedd> I need AIM, or Trillian.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tedd: wine?
<aMMgYrP> there is an AIM for linux, but is no where as easy as gaim?
<aMMgYrP> whats the gaim issue u are having?
<aMMgYrP> if its the interface, its actually really easy to get used to, kinda like tabbed browsing :D
<aMMgYrP> unless you are having connection issues
<Tedd> Trillian's out, WINE failed me.
<Tedd> Kamping_Kaiser: WINE failed me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> then your out of luck
<senectus> smo thanks..
<defiance> Morning..
<Tedd> There must be SOME way to get AIM running.
<Tedd> For some reason the .deb on AIM.com won't download.
<Tedd> Can anybody do me a favor
<Tedd> Try to download the .deb of AIM from AIM.com
<Tedd> It won't work for me
<Tedd> My browser freezes
<binarydigit> try a different browser
<GNAM> RUMORS of problems about firefox 1.5 in dapper
<GNAM> any info?
<defiance> Tedd, why not use Gaim?
<Tedd> First, I don't like the interface. Second, I've always been partial to Trillian. Third, the direct connect feature won't work.
<Ej25goddess> I'm back :)
<Tedd> Direct connect is a BIG thing for me.
<Ej25goddess> tedd are you talking about gaim?
<Tedd> Ej25goddess: You got it.
<Ej25goddess> yeah thats the same issue I have been having
<Tedd> I'm trying to get AIM.
<Tedd> It's the issue everyone has.
<Ej25goddess> I love it other than the lack of connecting
<Tedd> They never coded it the right way, I think.
<Tedd> I like it too, I'd just strongly rather have AIM.
<Ej25goddess> I asumed it was just me since I figured they wouldnt include broken features in a program release after release
<Ej25goddess> so I finally have my windows back togther
<Ej25goddess> I am re-downloading ubuntu
<Tedd> Nope, you're in the majority.
<Ej25goddess> lets see how it goes this time.
<Ej25goddess> does it ever work for people?
<mrkoje> Tedd,  You could try to install AIM in WINE....
<Tedd> mrkoje: read up. Already tried.
<Mabus06> How come when I search for a package that was reccomended, spca5xx, it doesn't show up in synaptic?
<mrkoje> Tedd, Well I am betting it can be done through Wine.. you just need to know how to use wine
<Tedd> If you could get it working I'd happily eat the egg on my face and the crow that laid it.
<Tedd> Until then, I seem like I'm shit out of luck.
<shogun_> Is there allowed to be off topic talk in this channel?
<shogun_> omg a soviet russia joke
<shogun_> I used to live in russia
<mrkoje> Tedd,  Goto  http://www.AIM.com  front page shows AIM for Linux Version 1.5
<Tedd> mrkoje: It freezes when I download it.
<Ej25goddess> in soviet russia, russia lives in you!
<Tedd> Ej25goddess: Is that so?
<shogun_> Ew, why would you want to use that?, just use gaim man
<Ej25goddess> actually no, I lied, my apologies
<Tedd> Everybody needs to stop saying that.
<shogun_> You can turn the buddy icons off so your buddylist isn't giant
* Ej25goddess sits in the corner
<Tedd> Ej25goddess: I am very upset.
<mrkoje> Tedd,  What more can you ask for? A native port of AIM from AOL!
<mrkoje> Tedd,  If it freezes.... download it from a different computer.... try that
<Tedd> Unless you are willing to drive some-amount of miles, fix my computer and endure perverted jokes if you are a girl, stay in that corner till I leave.
<shogun_> Tedd, you can turn off the buddy icons so they are not giant
<Tedd> shogun_: I know. Look, I'm just very partial to AIM.
<mrkoje> Tedd,  The AIM from AOL even has a deb package what more could you ask for holy cow
<shogun_> Tedd, your best bet is to download WINE and use aim on it
<Tedd> shogun_: READ. I've tried already :)
<shogun_> are you sure you followed the procedures right?
<mrkoje> shogun_,  why?! Why use WINE when AOL has already released a native port for linux and specifically ina  deb
<shogun_> are you new to ubuntu?
<Tedd> mrkoje: I'm about to try from a different browser.
<shogun_> mrkoje, I was suggesting it to him, not myself
<shogun_> mrkoje, I'm saying if he complains over the linux port
<shogun_> mrkoje, since the version is quite old.
<mrkoje> Tedd,  Honestly.. I have been reading your request for help for 3 hours now! That is the best you could ever ask for... it a goddamned deb!
<defiance> Jesus christ, that's a fricking hilarious discussion to read.
<Tedd> mrkoje: Had you read the part where I said "I'm trying to"? Get off my back for chrissakes.
<shogun_> tedd, if you complain over foolish things like that, you shouldn't be using linux
<mrkoje> Tedd,  sorry.. I didn't mean to come across like that :) lol
<Tedd> It's just a preference for God's sakes. If I can get AIM running, I will. If not, no big. I wait a few weeks and I can my laptop with AIM if I need it.
<shogun_> thing is, there is a theme to make your gimp look exactly like aim
<shogun_> I don't know where it is, you can try googling it
<shogun_> oops I mean gaim lol
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, gimp?
<YukiIkyuta> Hah.
<defiance> Hahaha
<shogun_> It even changes the sounds so it sounds like AIM
<drshasta19> dam
<shogun_> the only thing you can't do I guess is direct connect with people who have regular AIM
<drshasta19> i jsut dropped the external hard disk...
<defiance> drshasta19, ouch >_<
<drshasta19> dam it!
<Fujitsu> Dropped as in took off, or dropped as in down?
<drshasta19> it is not mine !!!
<Ej25goddess> So here is my next Ubuntu question
<drshasta19> dropped on the floor
<Ej25goddess> I have anubuntu live CD, it works on my laptop, but not on my desktop
<Fujitsu> Ahh. Not good, drshasta19
<drshasta19> no no good
<Ej25goddess> once it gets most of the way though its setup
<drshasta19> it does not spin anymore...!
<Ej25goddess> the screen goes black
<shogun_> this is so ridiculous, I installed ubuntu, accidently wrote over my windows partition, now I'm dling windows to reformat AGAIN, and install ubuntu on another partition
<shogun_> what a waste of 6 hours
<drshasta19> shogun_,
<Ej25goddess> shogun that just happened to me ;D
<drshasta19> why bother with windows?
<shogun_> I need to play games
<defiance> Ej25goddess, what videocard have you got?
<Fujitsu> I 'gree with drshasta19
<Ej25goddess> geforce 3
<drshasta19> thx Fujitsu  :)
<shogun_> linux drivers BLOW
<Ej25goddess> I suspect though, it has more to do with my moniter
<shogun_> thats the thing
<Tedd> Woot! AIM.deb done :D
<shogun_> I have a geforce 6800GT
<Tedd> Had to install IE through Crossover Office to do it.
<Ej25goddess> 1920 x 1200
<Ej25goddess> native
<defiance> Ej25goddess, well it probably sets the wrong refreshrate
<drshasta19> well ... i dont know how i'm gonna tell my friend that his disk does not work anymore...
<Ej25goddess> for an lcd?
<defiance> O_o
<defiance> Or resolution
<shogun_> lcds don't have refresh rates lo
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu.
<Fujitsu> 3 Linux vs. 1 Windows computers here. That last Windows computer is holding onto its current OS since a certain parent doesn't want to be Windows free... >:-(
<drshasta19> hehe
<dip> anyonw know how to list the hardware in Mac OS X ?
<Ej25goddess> any ideas?
<shogun_> stop being so microsoft anti, if any other corp had that power, they'd do the EXACT same thing
<Tedd> EH? Damnit. It gets to 99 and then dies on me.
<drshasta19> i just switched from fedora to ubntu on my laptop
<YukiIkyuta> dip, we're not an OSX support channel.
<shogun_> I don't like microsoft either, but I still use it
<drshasta19> and i am done configurin the ati card, i am very staisfied with it
<dip> YukiIkyuta: really
<dip> YukiIkyuta: since when
<mrkoje> drshasta19,  what ati card do you have?
<Fujitsu> shogun_, that is why no corporation should have that power! Open Source doesn't suffer from such an issue!
<drshasta19> M10
<defiance> Ej25goddess, have you tried doing an install?
<mrkoje> drshasta19,  I am about to (in the future) install ubuntu on a machine with an x700
<YukiIkyuta> dip, since we were an Ubuntu support channel.
<Ej25goddess> I tried an install, and I had a corrupt cd
<mrkoje> drshasta19,  thing is there is a deb with the drivers and then there is an ati package from their website
<Ej25goddess> so the install failed
<GNAM> problem of open source is that linux kernel may became a commercial software at any moment.
<GNAM> .
<dip> YukiIkyuta: amazing
<drshasta19> i used the ati package
<Ej25goddess> and it ate my windows install too
<GNAM> as an example.
<dip> anyone know how to list the hardware in Mac OS X ?
<YukiIkyuta> dip, I thought so too.
<drshasta19> it took me awhile but it works now
<YukiIkyuta> x_x
<mrkoje> drshasta19,  the full 60mb one?
<Ej25goddess> so I just reinstalled windows
<drshasta19> yes
<Ej25goddess> and redownloaded ubuntu
<drshasta19> 70.5 Mb :)
<mrkoje> drshasta19,  it was easy enough you use?
<shogun_> Fujitsu, They made a good OS, it happens to be the most popular, you don't give away free food, you buy it, and a company makes it, what is tehre people going to hate on Coke now too? It's one of the leading corps in america, Windows is a good product, It gets buggy because hackers target it since It's the most POPULAR OS
<drshasta19> mrkoje, yes
<mrkoje> drshasta19,  now if I could only find a driver for my stupid onboard cmedia cmi9880 card
<drshasta19> mrkoje, i had to update a few stuffs thoug
<drshasta19> ha :)
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, admittedly, there are many more bugs to target.
<mrkoje> drshasta19,  update what?
<shogun_> Fujitsu, regardless, I don't like some of microsofts actions, but oh well It's not going to affect me
<drshasta19> my apt list :)
<GNAM> YukiIkyuta in ubuntu? I agree
<mrkoje> oh ok
<drshasta19> ha
<Danar> shogun_, uh, it doesn't "get buggy" because hackers target it... it's made buggy, and hackers target those bugs...
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, hackers targetting software doesn't *make* the software more buggy, it simply tests it more rigourously. Also, it may affect you.
<Fujitsu> It doesn't get buggy because hackers target it! Windows 2000 crashed (think Stop Message) on bootup at the first public demonstration.
<defiance> Hmm.
<GNAM> stop talking about old windows versions.
<mrkoje> anyone know about linux cmedia drivers? Specifically cmi9880?
<Ej25goddess> My windows installs have always been fine unless I did something to them :D
<Fujitsu> Windows 98's excellent USB support was exhibited when a scanner was plugged in on stage. It promptly BSODed.
<shogun_> ok, I am sure if hackers cared enough, they could do the same exact things to linux, but they do not care since it's not nearly as popular
<defiance> Heh, same here
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, also, Microsoft is a registered `monopoly' in several countries, including the US, India, recently South Korea.
<shogun_> I really don't care lol, an OS is an OS to me
<defiance> I can't understand peoples problems with spyware and stuff
<defiance> I never get those problems.
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, I'm sure they couldn't.
<Madpilot> there's #ubuntu-offtopic for OS-bashing, everyone...
<Danar> shogun_, if you say so
<alex_extreme> hi
<shogun_> my friend is only 16, and he just bought $3000 worth of microsoft shares with his own money lol
<Ej25goddess> can anyone recomend a site to get 1920 x 1200 pixel wallpapers otehr than deviant art?
<IcHx> hi
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, .. so?
<Danar> shogun_, wow... :/
<mrkoje> Ah hah! Found it!  www.alsa-project.org
<alex_extreme> I'm doing an OEM install of Ubuntu on this computer I have built, which I plan to sell. I am testing it at the moment, and I noticed the floppy drive doesn't work when I double click it in Nautilus
<shogun_> hes a good programmer too lol, so you would think hes anti-microsoft
<feugan3333> shogun_: shame poor guy
<alex_extreme> I get this: give UDI is not a mountable volume
<alex_extreme> *given
<alex_extreme> any ideas?
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, ..? why? Several people who are good programmers waste their talent like that.
<mrkoje> shogun_,  I guess it was better then google... he would have only gotten 6 shares
<Ej25goddess> uh, shogun, even if he hated microsoft he would buy the stock that he thought would make him money
<IcHx> does anybody uses kubuntu here???
<shogun_> He doesn't care, he'll make money from it in like 2 months, unless microsoft gets farked over with the xbox 360s being recalled
<Danar> xbox 360, and google too
<Madpilot> shogun_, Ej25goddess, YukiIkyuta: #ubuntu-offtopic is nice and quiet...
<shogun_> google is becoming more and more like microsoft though
<defiance> Hrm.
<Danar> how's that?
<tiglionabbit> shogun_: google actually makes things though
<defiance> Anyone have any serious supportquestions?
<shogun_> I do sort of
<tiglionabbit> you mean microsoft is becoming more like google...  sort of?
<Fujitsu> defiance, it would appear not.
<Ej25goddess> can anyone suggest why ubuntu live doesnt want to display after going though the normal text setup?
<Ej25goddess> my live cd works on my laptop
<Ej25goddess> but not on my desktop
<shogun_> where can I download a list of commands for ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Ej25goddess, sounds like a video card issue.
<Ej25goddess> someone mentioned something about referesh rates
<tiglionabbit> Ej25goddess: graphics cards?
<shogun_> for terminal
<Danar> Ej25goddess, try changing the resolution?
<Ej25goddess> how can I do that as its setting up?
<Danar> Ej25goddess, try CTRL-ALT-+
<feugan3333> shogun_: That would be a list of linux commands, and beleive me you don't want to know all of them.
<Danar> cycles through available resolutions
<Ej25goddess> when shoudl I do that?
<defiance> Ej25goddess, when X has started
<tiglionabbit> Ej25goddess: that will only work while the gui is running
<Danar> when you see nothing... or whatever
<Ej25goddess> I cant get into the gui o.o
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> from memory, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<shogun_> feugan3333, lol I just want a list for the most useful commands you should know for linux
<Madpilot> shogun_: see ubotu just above ^^^
<Danar> Ej25goddess, what do you mean it doesn't want to display?
<Danar> Ej25goddess, does it go to a black screen when x starts?
<Ej25goddess> correct
<tiglionabbit> Ej25goddess: what do you get?  If you press control-alt-F# (some F key below 7) you get a text terminal, right?
<shogun_> madpilot, arigato
<Ej25goddess> and my moniter says there is no signal
<Danar> right, so maybe that resolution doesn't work. try ctrl-alt-+
<tiglionabbit> oh that's not good
<Ej25goddess> here Ill get on my laptop
<shogun_> Any one know how I can get into some sort of process manager thing?
<Ej25goddess> then walk though it
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, `top'
<defiance> Ej25goddess, alrighty-
<defiance> .
<Ej25goddess> one moment Ill be back
<YukiIkyuta> shogun_, arigatou*
<feugan3333> shogun_: Search google and you will find lots, for example http://www.freeos.com/articles/4414/
<tiglionabbit> shogun_: there's a gui one under applications -> system tools -> System monitor
<Danar> shogun_, in a terminal you can use 'ps -ef' to see everything
<bata> hello everybody.
<shogun_> thanks everyone
<IcHx> hmmm
<bata> I have an ALSA - related question
<bata> I've been searching the forums and the net for the past 6 hours
<bata> does anyone know how to enable multiple-channel mixing in ALSA?
<shogun_> do they plan on fixing the problem with # in sources.list file? with the next release
<defiance> bata, have you read the docs on www.alsa-project.org ?
<bata> some of them
<shogun_> It's really annoying how I have to keep on modifying it
<tiglionabbit> shogun_: what problem?
<tiglionabbit> shogun_: #s are comments.  You can use synaptic or the 'add programs' thingy to edit your repository list if you don't want to touch that file
<bata> i will try reading some more
<shogun_> tiglionnabbit, does synaptic come with ubuntu, or do I have to download it?
<bata> it appears to be a fairly difficult problem.
<bata> shogun_, it comes with ubuntu
<Madpilot> shogun_: System menu - Admin - Synaptic
<shogun_> thanks
<defiance> wb ej25goddeses
<ej25goddeses> thanks
<ej25goddeses> sorry for the delay I had to install xchat ton this computer
<defiance> ej25goddeses, boot the desktop-machine and wait for the screen to go blank
<ej25goddeses> ok
<ej25goddeses> :: boots thet machine ::
<shivy> Good Morning to yall chatters, having fun troubleshooting ?
<defiance> ej25goddeses, when it does, try ctrl+alt+plus and see if it makes any difference.. if not, then it's not a resolution-problem.
<defiance> ej25goddeses, (plus = numerical plus)
<tiglionabbit> one thing ej25goddeses could do is switch to terminal and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and accept the default options but change the resolutions listed so it chooses a lower one
<shivy> i had that problem hehehehe figured out I had to add a shift key
<shivy> :)
<tiglionabbit> add a shift key, what do you mean?
<defiance> tiglionabbit, yup, but its easier to see if it really is a res-problem first. :P
<shivy> ctrl alt shift +
<shivy> if your not using the numerc plus
<tiglionabbit> oh, yeah, because + is above the =
<shivy> :)
<shogun_> So, overall I've been hearing that ubuntu and fedoracore are the best distros
<Danar> shivy, you should be able to just hit it repeatedly, rather than having to use shift
<Danar> and cycle through any available resolutions
<tiglionabbit> shogun_: lets not get into this "best" thing
<queuetue> Hello.  I've set up an ssh key with an empty passphrase to allow me to log into a remote server in a script.  This procedure works fine from an OSX box and a RH box, but when I try it under Ubuntu (Breezy), ssh asks for a passphrase -- for a key that does not have one.  Am I doing something wrong ... or is ubuntu's ssh broken in some way?
<Danar> no, use the + on the numpad
<shivy> I discoverd with enlarging a terminal --ctrl alt shift + to enlarge and ctrl alt - to shrink
<tiglionabbit> queuetue: don't leave an empty password!  People could be watching your hostname right now and will break into your machine
<tiglionabbit> =P
* rraajj is away: MP crappery.
<tiglionabbit> unless I don't know what you mean by an "ssh key"
<ej25goddeses> ok
<queuetue> tiglionabbit: You might want to re-read what I said.  Obviously I don't have an empty password.
<HappyFool> an empty passphrase is only useful if you can get at the id_rsa file
<shogun_> haha, this is pretty ridiculous, I erased a CD-RW containing windows xp, to replace it with ubuntu, then I accidently replaced my windows partition with ubuntu, and now I'm dling windows again to do it all again lol
<ej25goddeses> imi mam bootetd and mmy scsreen is blank
<defiance> ej25goddeses, okay, try ctrl + alt + plus
<defiance> a few times, and see if the screen wakes up.
<HappyFool> queuetue: tried ssh -vv ?
<shivy> im making a beautifull data disk for all my music/picture crap, Still need to figure out how to make it writable for me users ... chmod i did .. but doesnt help much .. :(
<shivy> even chowned it
<HappyFool> queuetue: i have quite successfully used ssh on ubuntu; i suspect the error is yours ;)
<ej25goddeses> its not waking up
<defiance> ej25goddeses, okay, try ctrl + alt + F1 then
<queuetue> HappyFool: Please stop trying to help me.
<Enfors> I just installed postfix, but by acident I exited it's configuration program that automatically started when I installed it. How do I start that configuration program again? I tried removing and reinstalling postfix with apt-get hoping that would trigger the postfix config program, but it didn't.
<HappyFool> ?
<ej25goddeses> now im iin the console :)
<melonipoika> hi all, anyone knows how to resize ext3 partition? i hae tryed gparted, qtpart, from ubuntu, from live cd, from windows... and no way... could you please help me?
<shivy> I LOVE ctrl-alt-F1
<shivy> :)
<tiglionabbit> shivy: to set permissions for the CD writer, go to system -> admin -> users and groups
<defiance> ej25goddeses, ahh, good.
<ej25goddeses> :-)
<ej25goddeses> where to from here?
<Danar> ej25goddeses, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<queuetue> Does anyone else know why a passphrase-less ssh key would require a passphrase under Ubuntu?
<defiance> ej25goddeses, now log in on that console, and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<defiance> doh :P
<Danar> ;)
<shogun_> shivy, try using http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/ for that partition problem
<ej25goddeses> should i login as root?
<Danar> sure
<Danar> but then, you don't need the 'sudo'
<shogun_> alright later
<YukiIkyuta> Enfors, dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Enfors> Thanks
<tiglionabbit> melonipoika: the partition must not be mounted at the time.  I haven't done this but I'm pretty sure it works
<tiglionabbit> just select size or resize from any of those apps
<melonipoika> tiglionabbit, i have tryed that, from the live cd, but the option to resize cannot be selected
<tiglionabbit> hmm
<Danar> ej25goddeses, when it gets to the resolution part, enable the four lowest ones, then start X and try cycling through them again
<linuxboy> I got this strange problem. I go to the King Kong page. And my firefox crashed. But if I remove the flash player packages, then go there again firefox downloads flash and then works. No problem. What is the difference between the 2 flash plugins?
<queuetue> linuxboy: Some closed-source incompatible bug?
<Danar> ej25goddeses, if it still doesn't work, then either it doesn't like your video card, or it's something else
<linuxboy> queuetue: they should be the same plugin
<melonipoika> gparted is complaining about features in the partition that are unsuported
<melonipoika> sorry, parted i mean
<Mabus06> Help!! I am in recovery mode right now but when booting normally it freezes at login screen
<shivy> Friday at work: Shivy got a call rom customer " Hi my router doesnt seem to work anymore can I reset it by unplugging the power cable ? " " shivy respond : yeah sure " " hears some noise " ok here it goes ....POEF !! ...aaah its on Fire ! " "shivy respond : i think you got the wrong cable ! "
<ej25goddeses> what should I tell it is my "bus identifiier"
<Danar> ej25goddeses, you should be able to leave that
<Mabus06> can someone give me some directions as to how to find out what my problem is more specifically, so you guys can help me easier?
<Danar> ej25goddeses, leave it what it is, or use blank
<queuetue> linuxboy: And they probably both have the same bug.
<linuxboy> queuetue: no. the one works, the other doesn't
<shivy> she put back the wrong cable
<shivy> poor zyxell
<shivy> she killed it
<queuetue> linuxboy: Then I would suggest they are not the same version.  But since source is unavailable...  I would suggest you not support the MPAA or Macromedia. :)
<Mabus06> can anyone offer advice? this is a rather serious issue...
<shivy> hit us Mabus
* Mabus06 hits us
<linuxboy> queuetue: by avoiding all flash thing? bah!
<shivy> :)
<ej25goddeses> ok I gave it all of my moniters settings
<queuetue> I've set up an ssh key with an empty passphrase to allow me to log into a remote server in a script.  This procedure works fine from an OSX box and a RH box, but when I try it under Ubuntu (Breezy), ssh asks for a passphrase -- for a key that does not have one.  Am I doing something wrong ... or is ubuntu's ssh broken in some way?
<feugan3333> Mabus06: we can't help unless you ask your question.
<ej25goddeses> now im back at the command prompt
<queuetue> linuxboy: Flash is a pox on the Internet. :)
<Mabus06> I already did...
<ej25goddeses> how do I get into gnome?
<linuxboy> queuetue: it is. Pity lots of people use it
<defiance> ej25goddeses, now do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mabus06> It freezes at login screen, how do I find out why so you guys can help me better?
<frogzoo> ej25goddeses: usually just boot & login
<queuetue> linuxboy: nple because people install it.  If they didn't, then no one would use it.
<ej25goddeses> I am running a live distro, wouldnt it looses these seettings if I rebooted?
<Mabus06> I'm using irssi on recovery mode right now... :(
<shivy> ej25: I think so
<linuxboy> queuetue: so blame windows. still doesn't help me
<defiance> ej25goddeses, yes it would. type what I said. :P
<ej25goddeses> ok
<mexp> hey got a pb... hope someone can help: i upgraded to breezy, and as a result got two pppoe connections fired up simultaneously (at startup). how do I delete one of them?
<feugan3333> Mabus06: Try switch consoles with ctrl alt F1
<shivy> ej25: Try doing a sweet sweet install of a breezy badger ..t will better your life
<tiglionabbit> Mabus06: I think I've heard this issue before..   Could be graphics hardware, but I'm not really sure.  Check the forums  ( http://ubuntuforums.org )
<Mabus06> feugan3333: nope, that does not work in a normal boot... its frozen in the true sense of the word
<ej25goddeses> it said startiing gnome display manager [fail] 
<defiance> Hrm
<queuetue> linuxboy: Sure it does - send a letter to the MPAA telling the you have no interest in installing flash - or going to see their overblown productions until they stop suing their customers.
<Mabus06> tiglionabbit: it will be rather hard to browse the forums with lynx...
<shivy> oi
<defiance> ej25goddeses, then you got a setting wrong
<shivy> restart gdm
<tiglionabbit> Mabus06: no other computer?
<ej25goddeses> then ill retry it
<linuxboy> queuetue: and they will jump because one lonely linux user does that?
<ej25goddeses> :)
<feugan3333> Mabus06: What was loading when it froze?
<defiance> ^^
<GNAM> auauua another victim of dist-upgrade
<drshasta19> hey how do i remove evolution ?
<queuetue> No one knows about blank assphrases in ssh?
<Mabus06> feugan3333: it was at the login screen, cursor flashes for a second then it freezes
<shivy> apt-get remove evolution
<queuetue> linuxboy: No, because all of us do.  But "all of us" requires you, too.
<GNAM> when SMART became official ubuntu packet manager?
<drshasta19> ok thanks
<feugan3333> Mabus06: It's most likely then a graphics driver issue.
<linuxboy> queuetue: ok, you can start. Send them a mail
<queuetue> linuxboy: I do, every week.
<tiglionabbit> GNAM: official?
<shivy> or actually ' sudo -c apt-get remove evolution '
<Danar> ej25goddeses, what does dmesg|tail say?
<Mabus06> feugan3333: I made no graphics changes except installing a few new packages to get my webcam to work, that's the only thing close I can think of
<GNAM> yeah
<linuxboy> queuetue: I don't see flash dissapering off the net
<Mabus06> feugan3333: I don't remember the exact names of the packages, how do I find out what was most recently installed?
<GNAM> smart and synaptic same author
<GNAM> so no problem.
<tiglionabbit> GNAM: who cares about official.  Aptitude, Synaptic, and Apt-get are still there for using
<queuetue> linuxboy: And you won't - not as long as you keep working against my efforts. :)
<linuxboy> queuetue: what about production companies that make videos in flash? aren't they where the money is
<ej25goddeses> whats dmesg|tail do?
<queuetue> linuxboy: I don't know - I've never seen one, since I don't install flash.  But they don't have any of my money.
<ejofee> where do i find kernel-source?
<linuxboy> I got this strange problem. I go to the King Kong page. And my firefox crashed. But if I remove the flash player packages, then go there again firefox downloads flash and then works. No problem. What is the difference between the 2 flash plugins?
<Danar> ej25goddeses, dmesg shows system messages, | directs the output to another command, tail displays the last 10 lines
<HappyFool> ejofee: it's linux-source-2.6.12
<ej25goddeses> iti says thaaat utf8 is not a recommended IO chaarset for FAT filesystems
<queuetue> linuxboy: How is this  aporblem?  There are obviously two versions of the flash plugin - the newer one fixes a bug that used to crash.  Why are you concerned about this, if you have the fix?
<ej25goddeses> charsest
<feugan3333> Mabus06: well you could use "apt-cache search xxx" where xxx is any keyword like "webcam"
<ejofee> HappyFool: ohh, you people got me! :)
<linuxboy> queuetue: I don't want your help
<Danar> ej25goddeses, o.O
<HappyFool> ejofee: it's possible you really want linux-headers-386 (or -k7 or similar)
<ej25goddeses> yeah
<queuetue> linuxboy:  Too bad you already got it. :)
<ej25goddeses> i feel the sasme way
<Mabus06> okay I only have one console, feugan3333, so brb
<ejofee> HappyFool: i need it as compatible as possible to the default one so as to install the nvidia driver
<tiglionabbit> linuxboy: dunno, but asking again probably wont help you.  I've read that an older version crashed when the color depth wasn't set to 24 bits, and such stuff, but uh, now that it's upgraded, why do you need to care?
<Danar> ej25goddeses, have you been writing to a windows partition from linux?
* feugan3333 was about to tell Mabus06 about virtual consoles
<HappyFool> ejofee: afaik for that you need the right linux-headers package
<linuxboy> tiglionabbit: yes. thats a per user hack. Not a real fix
<ej25goddeses> I have a windows partitiion
<ej25goddeses> and I have a live linux cd in it
<HappyFool> ejofee: you're aware of the ubuntu packaged drivers?
<Danar> ej25goddeses, have you accessed it from linux?
<robotgeek> hi, i was trying to setup a breezy chroot using debootstrap, but the apt-get update fails with a gpg error. i solved the issue with a include=gnupg --resolve-deps, it this a bug?
<tiglionabbit> linuxboy: hack?
<ej25goddeses> nope, I havent gotten iin the gui, and I wouldnt knwo how to do anythinig from a comand prompt
<shivy> i deleted my windows
<shivy> :)
<fre> i cannot install it any more :(
<ejofee> HappyFool: it's my first day with (k)ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> =}  me too, but now I have roommates asking me to play online RPGs with them
<ejofee> HappyFool: no, i am not
<Danar> ej25goddeses, ok, well either way you can ignore it for now. might not pose a problem anyway, and shouldn't interfere with loading linux
<shivy> to much windows at work already
<HappyFool> !tell ejofee about nvidia
<Danar> ej25goddeses, any other messages?
<feugan3333> !windows
<ubotu> I guess windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<queuetue> tiglionabbit: WOW, at least, works under ubuntu - my wife plays it.
<ej25goddeses> some crap about bluetooth, but this system doesnt have any bluetooth devices
<queuetue> tiglionabbit: You need to get cedega, though.
<HappyFool> ejofee: also take a look at help.ubuntu.com
<Danar> heh, i wish everything ran in linux
<tiglionabbit> queuetue: nifty.  Hmm, perhaps I should subscribe
<ej25goddeses> brb
<robotgeek> hmm, this is weird. i am on my laptop, firefox/lynx doesn't connect to the internet. however, i am on irc from the machine. what gives?
<tiglionabbit> I haven't been able to find a buildable version of wineX in my random tries
<defiance> WineX?
<Danar> tiglionabbit, google cvscedega
<defiance> It's Cedega nowadays.
<ejofee> HappyFool: and, btw, is it true ubuntu doesn't include mc (midnight commander)?! i find it nowhere, which surprises me unpleasantly :(
<tiglionabbit> Danar: that's what I mean
<tiglionabbit> last time I did that it had problems
<Danar> tiglionabbit, first result in googling cvscedega: http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<Danar> tiglionabbit, there's your answer ^
<GNAM> windows and ubuntu in vmware or ubuntu and windows in vmware? that's the question
<GNAM> .
<tiglionabbit> that's exactly what I did before
<fre> mh does that gnome-bluetooth packet not exist in ubuntu ?
<Danar> tiglionabbit, WFM
<HappyFool> ejofee: no, it is in. it's in the 'universe' repository. are you a Debian user by any chance?
<tiglionabbit> Danar: what?
<Danar> tiglionabbit, WFM = Works For Me
<queuetue> GNAM: You will be happier with windows under a linux host than linux under a windows host.
<tiglionabbit> well, I'll try running the script again then
<Danar> tiglionabbit, try profile 0
<queuetue> GNAM: A linux host should never have to be rebooted except kernel upgrades.  That windows host will need to be rebooted a few times a day. ;)
<GNAM> yes but about drivers ;)
<GNAM> ?
<ej25goddeses> ok im back
* Danar almost misses rebooting... wait, no i don't. :)
<ej25goddeses> sorry about that
<queuetue> GNAM: If vmware takes care f you, no problem.  If they don't, then ... well, then buy better supported hardware. ;)
<ej25goddeses> so danar, any other ideas?
<mexp> question here... can someone help... got two ppp interfaces on one dsl-connection, routing gets confused. how to remove/disable/delete one of them?
<Danar> ej25goddeses, no other messages from dmesg?
<tiglionabbit> Danar: still fails, I'll paste the result
<ej25goddeses> no
<ej25goddeses> nothing related to video
<feugan3333> mexp: I think there is a config file under /etc/ppoe but I can't check cause I don't use ppoe
<shivy> you gotta love chmod :)
<tiglionabbit> er wait
<queuetue> I've set up an ssh key with an empty passphrase to allow me to log into a remote server in a script.  This procedure works fine from an OSX box and a RH box, but when I try it under Ubuntu (Breezy), ssh asks for a passphrase -- for a key that does not have one.  Am I doing something wrong ... or is ubuntu's ssh broken in some way?
<Danar> tiglionabbit, shouldn't have failed so soon...
<runevi> is there a 'proper way' to upgrade Ubuntu 5.10 to the latest kernel?
<Danar> runevi, synaptic should work fine
<feugan3333> runevi: what do you mean "latest" kernel?
<runevi> Danar: I mean to the latest kernel from kernel-org, does ubuntu package them?
<Danar> runevi, oh. well you could add kernel.org to the sources.list
<ej25goddeses> so danar, if I were to try an install rather than a live cd
<feugan3333> runevi: Not unless you'd like to be stuck with a broken system
<ej25goddeses> would have hteese same issues?
<tiglionabbit> Danar: http://pastebin.com/459282
<Danar> ej25goddeses, possibly.
<queuetue> runevi: If it's packaged for ubuntu, then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  - if it isn't, then I would not suggest shoehorning it in - join the effort to package it instead. :)
<runevi> My problem is quite simply that my SATA controllers became supported in 2.6.13 ;)
<esters> is there an 64bit macromedia flash player ?
<runevi> and 5.10 ships with 2.6.12
<Danar> ej25goddeses, best to see why it's doing it first
<ej25goddeses> alright
<ej25goddeses> hnmm
<shivy> apt-get install coffee-1.12
<ej25goddeses> well I guess I willl pick this up tomorrow
<ej25goddeses> I have someone calling me to bed
<ej25goddeses> :D
<runevi> queuetue: Well, the box won't use its 7 SATA-disks before I get myself a newer kernel ;D
<ej25goddeses> thank you for all your help
<esters> god damn it
<ej25goddeses> I really apreciate it
<shivy> :)
<tiglionabbit> esters: unfortunately no, macromedia sucks
<shivy> gn
<robotgeek> hmm, this is weird. i am on my laptop, firefox/lynx doesn't connect to the internet. however, i am on irc from the machine. what gives? restarting the router doesn't help
<ej25goddeses> sleep well, and thank you again
<esters> tiglionabbit, i know :/
<esters> 32bit fagets
<tiglionabbit> esters: actually, you can grab some open source flash players and compile them on your machine, but they wont run much new stuff
<Danar> tiglionabbit, go to ~/.WineCVS and run 'make clean' and try again
<queuetue> runevi: The stock kernel is not meant to be run, unfortunately.  These days, it needs to be tuned for a specific distro - either by the Debian/Ubuntu maintainers, or by you, but "stock kernels" are really no longer appropriate.
<tiglionabbit> Danar: there's no makefile there
<iram_> runvei: I had similar issue with my ide raid controller.  nobody seems to be interested in helping people figure out how to use a newer kernel
<Danar> hrm
<runevi> queuetue: Except for slackware. ;D
<mexp> feugan3333: checked the files in /etc/ppp but couldn't find anything related
<tiglionabbit> Danar: oh, /sources/winex
<esters> tiglionabbit, i used synaptic package manager to download packages keyword flash
<queuetue> runevi: Even for slackware, if you ask Linus.
<Danar> tiglionabbit, do you have a ~/winex directory?
<tiglionabbit> I mean ~/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex
<tiglionabbit> made clean there, I'll try again now
<feugan3333> mexp: you check pppoe_on_boot ?
<Danar> tiglionabbit, try again after 'make clean' if not, try 'make uninstall' and try again
<alp> queuetue: lots of people happily use stock kernels or hand patched kernels every day
<runevi> queuetue: Ohwell
<iram_> runevi: the solution i chose was to spend 30 bucks on a new ide controller
<runevi> iram_: Uhm.
<queuetue> alp: If you say so, then it must be true for you.
<mexp> feugan3333: yes, it only refers to dsl-provider file
<runevi> iram_: I just bought _two_ new controllers, to have my 7 sata-disks on ;)
<tiglionabbit> Danar: same problems
<runevi> iram_: And SATAII-300, with NCQ/TCQ are quite expensive. ;D
<feugan3333> queuetue: Where did you hear that stock kernels are not appropriate?
<queuetue> runevi: You might have checked for ubuntu support before. :)
<esters> 80GB samsung SATA2 and NCQ costs 40LS it's about 80$
<queuetue> feugan3333: The Kernel developers mailing lists.
<mexp> feugan3333: and there's only one connection there
<runevi> queuetue: Well, I usually use SuSE ;)  And SuSE drivers are shipped with the cards. ;D
<runevi> queuetue: But I decided to give Ubuntu a go.
<defiance> BLah
<esters> runevi, in LV sata 2 and NCQ HDD aren't so expensive
<shivy> aaah
<shivy> no suse
<feugan3333> queuetue: I'll take your word for it, but I still find it hard to beleive.
<shivy> too much background services and a crappy kde
<esters> hehe
<runevi> esters: It's not _that_ expensive, $250 or something for both controllers.
<Danar> tiglionabbit, make uninstall, and follow the directions here as precisely as you can: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<shivy> i tried running that on my laptop
<shivy> and it crashed over and over
<iram_> runevi: this thread might help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84174&highlight=kernel          Like I said, I gave up and just bought new hard ware
<shivy> ubuntu is much sweeter for me cpu
<runevi> esters: iram_ Thanks.
<esters> runevi,  why do you need controllers if you have an moBo which supports sata2 & NCQ
<esters> or you don't :)
<feugan3333> mexp: I'm not sure. But it's there somewhere if you look hard enough :-)
<esters> yesterday i installed kubuntu 64bit 5.10
<runevi> esters: It's an old mobo ;)  The mobo is for a Duron 1300 ;)
<shivy> :)
<esters> i think gnome looks better
<mexp> feugan3333: yeah... tried already for some HOURS to find it...
<esters> KDE is more like doggy on the search bar and uselles RAM using
<esters> runevi, i se nForce or KT old chipset?
<esters> see*
<Danar> tiglionabbit, also, doing this might help: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Danar> CC=gcc-3.4
<Danar> export CC
<tiglionabbit> okay
<runevi> esters: Not sure, it's a kt7a-raid mobo
<esters> RAID mobo?
<tiglionabbit> I just did a yes | sudo rm -r * in the source directory, to make sure it actually updates my source
<runevi> esters: it's the name of the mobo :)
<esters> what brand?
<esters> is it?
<esters> runevi,
<runevi> esters: abit, i think
<esters> ou
<defiance> abit is teh shizznitz.
<runevi> yup, abit.
<esters> i have an Shuttle KT266A mobo
<esters> @ my second home
<esters> here i have Asus A8n-sli Deluxe
<tiglionabbit> okay that was bad, now it thinks I should have the source there...   *deletes the whole tree*
<senectus> can I re-install without formatting?
<esters> but i think you can take a look on Biostar 6100-m9 which support Sata 2 and NCQ i think
<senectus> install over the top of what I had?
<runevi> esters: Basically, it's an old box which I want to use as a disk-server, so I bought 7 SATA-II disks, 2 nice controllers, and put it all in. :)
<esters> WOW
<esters> 7x25=175W of PSU
<tiglionabbit> ah, it's actually getting new source this time.  So that's what I should have done--  delete the whole tree so it starts fresh
<esters> i have only one 200gb segate barracuda
<runevi> esters: The PSU in that box is 580W, so that shouldn't pose a problem. :)
<Madpilot> senectus: install/reinstall what?
<esters> runevi, hehe
<runevi> esters: I'm more worried about the cooling ;)
<esters> 12fan should do the trick
<esters> 12cm*
<runevi> esters: Well, yes, but I also need fans directly on the disks.
<defiance> Opterons for teh win!
<esters> barracuda's normal temp. is about 50~*
<tiglionabbit> fuck, same error
<runevi> esters: That's no good, you shorten their lives with that high a temp.
<esters> when i putted 12cm FAN normal temp ir about 37~40
<tiglionabbit> Danar: it still duzn't work, same output even with new source =[
<melonipoika> hi, anyone can tell me how to turn off jounalling with tune2fs? i could't find i in the man page...
<melonipoika> hi, anyone can tell me how to turn off jounalling with tune2fs? i could't find i in the man page...
<robotgeek> melonipoika: no need to repeat
<esters> i should propose to buy samsung's HDD's default temp about 20C :)
<melonipoika> uy, soory
<Danar> did you execute 'CC=gcc-3.4' and export CC?
<melonipoika> it was a mistake
<feugan3333> melonipoika: may I ask why
<Danar> tiglionabbit, before running the script?
<tiglionabbit> oops, I didn't export
<melonipoika> yes, to resize partition wijt parted
<esters> runevi, you are using ubuntu?
<locomorto> Is it possible to change the ctrl-alt-backspace bind to something else?
<esters> at the moment?
<runevi> esters: Complete ubuntu-newbie, but yes.
<robotgeek> locomorto: yes
<runevi> esters: Started using ubuntu yesterday
<locomorto> robotgeek: Where would I change that?
<esters> runevi, GL
<runevi> esters: It'll probably work out.  Used to admin a few debian servers earlier.
<esters> oh that's good
<esters> i'm a gamer,playing games like counter-strike for 4 years
<melonipoika> feudan3333, i read that turning it off you change the filesystem to ext2, and then i can use parted. Then i will turn in on again
<melonipoika> i'm not sure if i'm right
<runevi> esters: Ah :)  I'm one of those sysadmin types, who have been sysadmining the least .. heh .. 7 years.
<runevi> the last.
<robotgeek> locomorto: you can do it in two ways. one from the gconfeditor gui, System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<esters> on debian based systems or GAY windows?
<runevi> esters: never been a windows admin.
<robotgeek> locomorto: or gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<robotgeek> locomorto: gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<runevi> esters: But debian/redhat/suse/freebsd/openbsd/netbsd/solaris
<esters> great experience there runevi
<feugan3333> melonipoika: I've never that but you best backup your data first.
<ejofee> "In the Software Sources dialog that comes up, click the Add button." -- no such dialog comes up! what happens?
<locomorto> robotgeek: Nono
<runevi> esters: I _still_ hate twiddling with the kernel in distros i'm not familiar with ;D
<robotgeek> locomorto: that will launch the gnom-esystem-monitor
<esters> :D
<locomorto> robotgeek: I want to change the one that kills X
<Locke> whats a good video player? need to play a WMV and totem isn't wanting to be nice
<defiance> Locke, mplayer/vlc
<feugan3333>  s/never/never heard/
<Locke> VLC is HORRIBLE
<defiance> But you need the w32codecs to play WMV
<esters> xine-ui Locke
<defiance> Locke, I think it's quite nice.
<defiance> Ugh.. xine is slow. >_<
<defiance> mplayer for teh win
<defiance> :p
<robotgeek> locomorto: okay, one sec. /etc/xmodmap.conf , keycode 22 for me
<runevi> defiance: Is there trouble with the w32codecs in combination with amd64?  Didn't get wmv to work as I'm used to ..
<esters> but VLC is universal player for both win and linux
<defiance> I haven't even found the w32codecs, but I've only searched in the reps.
<[darkfire] > w32codecs is in the reps
<Locke> I have the w32 codecs installed
<defiance> [darkfire] , in what rep?
<esters> runevi, don't know i'm now jusing 64bit ubuntu but i use VLC to watch video files
<[darkfire] > make sure your mutiverse reps are on
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell defiance about w32codecs
<chris_dx> Any one available to answer newb ?
<defiance> [darkfire] , they are.
<robotgeek> chris_dx: right place, ask away
<ajmitch> [darkfire] : no, w32codecs is not in multiverse
<ajmitch> hi pitti
<esters> runevi, you're from norway?
<defiance> Thanks robotgeek
<[darkfire] > well then i dont know
<[darkfire] > I edited my sources.list file and added more reps
<G> hey ajmitch your an op here right?
<chris_dx> Just install ubuntu 5.04 1st time with new lcd monitor. Can't get higher than 640 resolution.
<ajmitch> G: on a bad day
<joedj> chris_dx: i had to enter my hsync/vsync and resolutions into xorg.conf manually
<esters> chris_dx, i have a simmilar problem
<G> ajmitch, got a moment?
<[darkfire] > chris_dx: I had that probelm to
<[darkfire] > joedj is correct
<ale3hs> can anyone giv me instructions how to install rhythmbox 0.9.2 ??
<ajmitch> G: you can ask general questions in here, I just try & keep the peace if something goes wrong :)
<khab> could someone give me a hand with getting X running with with my ATI 200M?
<queuetue> I've set up an ssh key with an empty passphrase to allow me to log into a remote server in a script.  This procedure works fine from an OSX box and a RH box, but when I try it under Ubuntu (Breezy), ssh asks for a passphrase -- for a key that does not have one.  Am I doing something wrong ... or is ubuntu's ssh broken in some way?
<Locke> how well do Linksys wireless NICs work with Ubuntu?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Locke about wireless
<robotgeek> Locke: try to locate your card on that page
<G> ajmitch, it's not general ubuntu, it's in regards to a couple of bans that are affecting wide groups of people...
<ajmitch> G: such as?
<G> ajmitch, such as *!*@*.tor.* is taking out some toronto users....
<chris_dx> joedj: Where do i locate that file
<[darkfire] > ale3hs: it should be be in "add application"
<joedj> chris_dx: /etc/X11
<feugan3333> ubotu: tell feugan3333 about wireless
<Locke> well i've heard a few rumors that Linksys works horrible, i just wanted to know if anyone had a little firsthand experience
<esters> chris_dx, you have putted ignore on PM's ?
<senectus> Madpilot, uh.. ubuntu of course :-)
<khab> can someone help me please? i am unable to get X running on my laptop with a Radeon 200M i am using version 5.10 X86_64 Version
<esters> mm ATI drivers
<ale3hs> [darkfire] , yea but its rhythmbox 0.9.1
<khab> ya i;ve been trying to get it going for about 4 hours now
<chris_dx> esters: What are PM's?
<[darkfire] > chris_dx: private message
<[darkfire] > chris_dx i sent you one with the a partial xorg.conf listing
<khab> soo can someone please help me?
<ale3hs> can somebody giv me a link that explains how u write scripts to install debs to ubuntu?
<feugan3333> khab: what driver are you using?
<Alex> ale3hs: the script to install a deb? add the words 'dpkg -i file.deb' into a file, newline, again, newline, again..
<robotgeek> ale3hs: check the bash scripting guide at www.tldp.org
<khab> right now the defualt one that ubuntu installs but X won't even load
<ale3hs> Alex, robotgeek ok
<dpupp> question: if im going to install totem-xine, is it ok to remove totem? or totem-gstreamer?
<vbgunz> When will Linux natively become the best gaming OS ever?
<Alex> vbgunz: When consoles die out?
<Alex> vbgunz: It may well be the best gaming OS evaaaaaaar, as UT 2k4 seems to run better for me on Linux than it does on 'XP, but you're really not supplying even one criterion to judge 'best' by ;)
<vbgunz> Alex: imho, computer is far better than any console. I have a PS2 and an XBox... PC is just better... or maybe its the games I like 1sPS
<dpupp> should i remove totem before installing totem-xine?
<chris_dx> [darkfire] : I have manual for monitor do i need to change your sample conf to match anything in manual?
<Belutz> dpupp, no, it will remove totem-gstreamer automatically
<Alex> FPS are much better with a mouse in my opinion, but.. theoretically, any of the consoles are 'better' gaming OSes? ;()
<dpupp> ok thanks belutz
<[darkfire] > chris_dx: no
<PHR023N> anyone knows of a good fat32 partition recovery program running on linux? I accidently deleted mine about 60Gigs of it.
<[darkfire] > no good
<Alex> vbgunz: Although for what it's worth, I own all consoles and still play most of my games on the PC :)
<smo> PHR023N: you deleted the partition, or the files within it?
<vbgunz> PHR023N: don't write to that disk anymore until you find a way to recover from it... Any kind of writing could permanently destroy the data on the disk... Make sure you get a good read only util that can extract the data...
<matid> Hi. Anyone here with some experience with Rosetta?
<PHR023N> vbgunz: which rpog shoulh I used to read
<vbgunz> Alex: the last best console game I played was Resident Evil 4... Other than that, yeah I love the PC. I just find myself booting into Windows when I want to play a game
<[darkfire] > phr023n: you need a program to rewrite the fat table
<Alex> vbgunz: Haha, yeah, I've been playing that lately. Finished it on easy, gone back on hard.. jeez..
<Belutz> matid, you could ask rosetta related questions in #launchpad
<vbgunz> PHR023N: not sure... :(
<ardchoille> how do I add a user to a group?
<vbgunz> Alex: 1 to 10 how would you rate the new RE4?
<smo> ardchoille: adduser username groupname  .. nice and easy
<PHR023N> [darkfire] : can u suggest a prog?
<vbgunz> Alex: I would rate it about an 8 1/2, maybe 9 :)
<ardchoille> smo: thanks
<Alex> vbgunz: I'd say about an 8, really enjoyed it. The targeting still weirds me out, and I still poop myself when a snake jumps out of a box :(
<smo> ardchoille: using sudo or root, of course
<ardchoille> yeah
<chris_dx> [darkfire] : Okay i've changed conf file. Do i just reboot for changes to take effect?
<Alex> hey ardchoille :)
<vbgunz> Alex: haha, I couldn't avoid a single snake in the box on that game... I got a bit freaked as Ashley with no weapons and flash light in the dark... Other than that, the game was very dynamic... definitely the best RE4 and i played them all :)
<[darkfire] > chris_dx:yes or press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Alex> vbgunz: I found the original for the PS1 in a cupboard the other day. But back to your question.. many games do indeed run native on Linux, and do it aalot better than you'd expect :)
<ardchoille> smo: won't adduser username groupname set the primary group to groupname?
<vbgunz> Alex: Can Quake 4 run on Linux? I think someone said it could...
<cmug> it can
<matid> Anyone here with some experience with Rosetta?
<PHR023N> i'm really hopeless here
<vbgunz> PHR023N: one sec
<PHR023N> :(
<Alex> ardchoille: usermod -G the-new-group-you-want-them-to-be-added-to username  <-- works too
<cmug> vbgunz, ^
<Alex> vbgunz: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<vbgunz> cmug: Quake 4 can?
<PHR023N> vbgunz: i've just read something about fixdisktable
<vbgunz> PHR023N: Can you access the disk from another Windows PC?
<cmug> vbgunz, yes
<PHR023N> vbgunz: yes i can
<vbgunz> PHR023N: wasn't keeping up with your problem... did you delete the files on the disk?
<[darkfire] > phro23n: http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/partitioneditors.shtml
<ardchoille> smo: I think the proper way to do that is usermod -G groupname username
<PHR023N> vbgunz: nope i accidetly changed the partition table
<[darkfire] > phro23n: they have a list of good programs opensource, free, and paid
<ardchoille> Alex: yeah, thanks
<smo> ardchoille: adduser's worked for me for more years than I can count, so I've stuck with it.  there's always more than one way to skin a cat tho :)
<peter_> hi all im new to ubuntu
<emurz> #israel
<chris_dx> [darkfire]  & others: Thanks for the help, Is it the same procedure for ubuntu 5.10?
<emurz> ops
<emurz> sorry for the mistake
<peter_> im/m/33/uk
<vbgunz> PHR023N: I have a utility that will recover deleted data from a disk... It doesn't need to run from Windows, it can run on boot up... I might have to upload it if you want it
<PHR023N> vbgunz: well i got an ubuntu running from another hdd
<vbgunz> Alex: thanks for that Quake 4 link, in your opinion, does it run better on Linux than on Windows?
<ardchoille> smo: yes, but using "adduser bob admin" would mean that any file bob creates would be of group admin, right?
<peter_> is there updates that i might need?
<vbgunz> PHR023N: this utility does not work on Linux. It runs on PC boot up *though* maybe there is an option to run it from within Windows though I do not know for sure...
<Seveas> peter_, if you enable the updates and security repositories, you get them automatically
<PHR023N> vbgunz: that better then :)
<martin__> Do any of you guys have any advice for setting up wireless devices?
<Alex> vbgunz: Haven't tried Q4, but Ut2k4 ran alot better on Linux than Windows, so you'd best try it :)
<[darkfire] > Phro23n: http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html
<peter_> thank you seveas
<smo> ardchoille: I don't believe so.  unless sticky bits dictate otherwise, you create files matching the uid and gid listed in /etc/passwd.  adduser name group just adds you to the list of users in a group's entry in /etc/group
<vbgunz> If when you lost the data, you no longer wrote to the disk, you have a very good chance if not a great chance with saving the data
<martin__> No matter what I do I can not get my wireless card to work
<[darkfire] > PHRO23N: testdisk runs on linux or win. I can recover any kind of file table
<vbgunz> Alex: sounds good, I will try it then, I cannot see why Linux just wouldn't perform better with the same game on the same pc VS Windows...
<ubuntu_> hi all
<martin__> I have installed the firmware and modules fine but no matter what I do I can not connect to my router
<ubuntu_> Damn my windows crached
<martin__> are there any good network tools that I can use
<Stork> hi, i'm having problems compiling SQUID proxy server. here's the errors i get in a paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5608
<Stork> any ideas?
<vbgunz> PHR023N: that link [darkfire]  sent you looks good. Try that!
<peter_> i just pluged my eaterhnet lead in and got straight on to the net,it does not come up with my bt server name though but no the less im still chating and surfing the web
<feugan3333> martin__: Have you entered the correct essid and channel in System->Administration->Networking ?
<vbgunz> am tired
<[darkfire] > I have a question
<PHR023N> vbgunz: but theres thousands of files in subdir? i'd prefer recovering the whole partition
<vbgunz> need sleep :O
<peter_> so my router works
<dpupp> can someone tell me how to uninstall libdvdcss2? i tried: sudo dpkg -r libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1unofficialubuntu3_i386.deb but that gave: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in. c
<[darkfire] > How would i set up a proxy server
<Stork> hi, i'm having problems compiling SQUID proxy server. here's the errors i get in a paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5608
<vbgunz> PHR023N: I have to look for the app, one sec, it is about 60 mb or so
<vbgunz> one sec
<[darkfire] > PHRO23N: testdisk recovers the whole partion not just files
<feugan3333> Stork: There is a squid package
<martin__> I set those with iwconfig
<PHR023N> vbgunz: i'm patient enuff :)
<Toma-> dpupp: whats the package name?
<martin__> i did not know you could do that graphically
<^rubixcube> dpupp, dpkg -r libdvdcss2
<wdh> Stork, and one time asking is more then enough
<^rubixcube> you only need the package name
<feugan3333> martin__: Now you know :-)
<dpupp> Toma- good question. the file name is libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1unofficialubuntu3_i386.deb i found it on the forum...
<PHR023N> [darkfire] : if thats the case i think i'll try it..
<martin__> I can only see setting for essid key and wep but not channel info
<dpupp> thanks ^rubixcube :) that worked.
<PHR023N> vbgunz: i'm still waiting for yours too :) just in case
<[darkfire] > How can i setup a proxy server, does any one know?
<vbgunz> PHR023N: oh, it's small :P it's only 2.9
<vbgunz> 2.9mb
<feugan3333> martin__: I think it is autodetected, but if it does not work then you may need to use iwconfig
<munzir> hi sirs, For those in Coutries with DST (summer time) do they need to set their linux systems manually or would it be automatic?
<PHR023N> vbgunz: how do i get it from you...?
<vbgunz> but you need Windows to run it the first time. It will bascially create the boot up disk for you... Do you have access to another Windows PC?
<martin__> k
<PHR023N> vbgunz: yes i do
<vbgunz> ok
<joedj> munzir: automatically, in general
<smo> for dvdcss, install libdvdread3, then look in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/  the maintainer has a shellscript to fetch libdvdcss for you
<vbgunz> PHR023N: I will upload it somewhere and link you
<[darkfire] > vbgunz: you can use dcc send if your not behind a strong firewall
<feugan3333> PHR023N: also look at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/recovering.html
<PHR023N> vbgunz: thats very helpful of you... godbless
<peter_> is it worth me using ubuntu on my main pc as well? or is it best to keep xp on one computer ?
<matid> Anyone here with some experience with Rosetta?
<[darkfire] > peter_: it may be nice to have a winodws pc around, but i dont
<feugan3333> peter_: I depends on how well you know linux and what you need to do
<Viper12> unless you're playing a TON of win-only games......why in hell would you need any other operating system?
<peter_> that question goes out to anyone lol
<vbgunz> PHR023N: no problem, I hate Windows... I don't mean to bash it but my main reason for leaving it as my main working OS was because I always lost information to it because a system file always ended up deleted... I know the feeling of losing your stuff and being anxious on getting it back... one sec
<smo> peter_: that depends entirely on what you use each of them for.  in your position, I'd probably keep both until you're comfortable with which will do what you need better
<munzir> joedj: thanks a lot.
<Madpilot> peter_: I've been Windows-free for more than 6 months now - I don't need it at all, your computer needs might differ...
<peter_> sounds good to me all
<joedj> munzir: there are ways to configure it incorrectly, of course :)
<[darkfire] > peter_: you can go windows free and use wine
<dukebody> i want to compile a pascal file but i get an error: module/unit interface 'crt' could not be imported. Could somebody help me?
<peter_> im just concerd about the inter net conection because i use a bt router but obviosly cant load the disc on to linux
<Madpilot> peter_: you can also dual-boot a computer - have both Ubuntu and XP (or any other combo) installed, and choose which to boot into when you start the machine
<vbgunz> PHR023N: uploading now
<joedj> dukebody: i have _no_ idea, but that sounds suspiciously like a windows library
<munzir> joedj: does this has anything with the Hardware Clock being utc or not?
<PHR023N> vbgunz: my hearts beating, praying like hell
<peter_> now this linux is sounding good to me all the time lol
<drcode> any one know good opensource pdf to html ?
<vbgunz> PHR023N: it will work, this partition of information that you last was in fat or ntfs?
<PHR023N> vbgunz: fat32
<feugan3333> peter_: I don't know of any router's that are windows only
<dukebody> joedj, yes it could be but it is aviable for linux i think?
<joedj> munzir: no, just to do with how you set your timezone, really
<vbgunz> ok
<[darkfire] > peter_:routers are os independent
<smo> crt was dos, wincrt was windows .. so I'd be very surprised if there isnt' a crt unit for linux, but i'd have no idea where to look (I haven't touched pascal since college)
<PHR023N> feugan3333: thanks for the url ill try give it a read :)
<feugan3333> PHR023N: no problem
<peter_> well it works on ubuntu but i dont know if im suposed to use the install disk i just pluged the ethanet lead in my laptop and it works fine
<feugan3333> peter_: you don't need the install disk then :-)
<dukebody> i looked into http://www.gnu-pascal.de , smo , and found something, but i can't install it, i get an error
<munzir> joedj: so is there any reason that favors hwclock to be set as UTC? I always see this recommendation in linux
<peter_> wayhay lol
<smo> peter_: given BT's track record, I'd try their software only if nothing else works.  if it's working with out it, stay without it
<feugan3333> dukebody: I thought gcc had a pascal module
<joedj> munzir: i believe either is fine
<dukebody> yes feugan3333 , gpc
<peter_> well all thanks for the help im off to have a look around my new o/s :O)
<vbgunz> PHR023N: got an error in vmware on the ftp, will try to upload again through Ubuntu
<PHR023N> vbgunz: no harm I'll wait :)
<munzir> joedj: ok thanks again and I won't believe all that I read next time ;)
<PHR023N> i've done nothing but tryng to recover for the last 6 hours..
<joedj> munzir: i vaguely recall that other OSs (windows in particular) and linux wouldn't play nicely if you had it set the other way; perhaps that's the reason for the recommendation
<vbgunz> PHR023N: sent you a private message
<PHR023N> vbgunz: thanks !!! hope one day i can help you too :)
<munzir> joedj: actually the recommendation say use UTC unless you are dual booting with windows then use localtime.
<[darkfire] > Does anyone know how to setup a proxy server?
<joedj> munzir: yeah =P
<vbgunz> PHR023N: no problem, I know the feeling, am glad to help!
<feugan3333> [darfire] : for firefox ?
<PHR023N> thanks very much for the rest of you too...
<PHR023N> god how i envy this channel...
<[darkfire] > feugan3333: I don't want to use a proxy server, i want to be a proxy server.
<[darkfire] > I need something like what AnalogX made.
<Fujitsu> squid would do the trick?
<PHR023N> some channels just ignore people with stupid newbie questions.. :)
<[darkfire] > PHR02n: Well ther are a lot of noobs in linux, but yours wasnt a noob question.
<feugan3333> PHR023N: This one does too, only the questions need to be really stupid :-)
<Kaiser_Meeting> hi Hobbsee. see you later ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Kaiser_Meeting
<Kaiser_Meeting> :)
<aeon17x> The noob situation in Linux isn't as bad as Windows though, which is comforting.
<Kaiser_Meeting> in a meeting ;)
<[darkfire] > ahh windows users
<feugan3333> What's the start button anyways?
<[darkfire] > The classic It wont take my password
<PHR023N> feugan3333: lol
<[darkfire] > Answer: The caps lock is on
<feugan3333> Where is the any key?
<soundray> feugan3333, the big round one on the front of your computer
<feugan3333> lol
<[darkfire] > All hail the 3 finger salute
<PHR023N> this really cheer today... after losing almost my entire 3 years of work
<[darkfire] > PH023N: You need to start having a backup routine
<PHR023N> mybe i'll try to learn to use a SAN disk sooner than expected
<PHR023N> or just create one using an old hardware with new hdd
<otep> [darkfire] : what do you use for backups?
<soundray> PHR023N, I came in late -- how did you lose your work?
<vbgunz> PHR023N: yeah, completely agree with [darkfire] , I make about 8 backups a day... About 3 hours ago, I needed my last backup bad :( Restored in only a couple of minutes :)
<[darkfire] > otep: since i keep all my files in one folder i just copy it to a usb drive
<PHR023N> soundray: i accidently changed the partition table while trying to resize ext2 partition using cfdisk
<otep> aaah i do too. i also try to keep cd/dvd copies.
<soundray> PHR023N, do you know about programs that reconstruct a partition table?
<[darkfire] > PHRO23N: Always defrag before resizeing partions
<stephank> parted can restore partitions if you haven't formatted them yet
<PHR023N> soundray: have u got any suggestion?
<soundray> PHR023N, give me a minute.
<dukebody> can somebody help me with "play" command?
<PHR023N> whats a good backup prog on linux?
<GNAM> RAR
<otep> PHR023N: mondo? havent actually tried it yet, tho
<PHR023N> vbgunz: 100kbit remaining :)
<vbgunz> PHR023N: cool :)
<soundray> PHR023N, the rescue thing I used in the past was gpart. It goes through your disk and finds data structures that look like partition boundaries, and uses that to "guess" what the correct partition table must have looked like.
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<chrisx1_> hey when i got to some website firefox closes
<chrisx1_> any ideas?
<Seveas> chrisx1_, don't go to that site anymore?
<aeon17x> What website?
<chrisx1_> i want to
<PHR023N> soundray: that sounds good :)
<chrisx1_> djbesty.tk
<vbgunz> !ubotu welcome back beotch!
<ubotu> vbgunz: What?
<vbgunz> !:)
<ubotu> vbgunz: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> !bot abuse
<ubotu> I heard bot abuse is a bannable offense
<soundray> PHR023N, but it's important to stop using that disk immediately for anything that might write to it.
<Seveas> chrisx1_, works fine here
<chrisx1_> umm
<chrisx1_> closes on mine
<Seveas> completely blank site though :)
<chrisx1_> ur got 1.5 tho Seveas
<Seveas> no, I run stable software
<dukebody> can somebody help me with "play" command? i want to play a sound but a error told me my device is busy
<Seveas> no just-released-stuff-with-lots-of-bugs
<Danar> Seveas, uh, how's 1.5 unstable?
<vbgunz> dukebody: try killall esd
<Seveas> dukebody, esdplay
<Seveas> Danar, quite a few bugs already
<Danar> more stable than previous versions
<aeon17x> I'm getting redirected.
<PHR023N> soundray: i ve done that :) thanks
<[darkfire] > seveas: yes 1.5 has bugs, but its better than 1.07
<ToniK> i need help about updating unubtu 5.04 to 5.10
<ToniK> how do i do it?
<GNAM> fresh install ToniK.
<ToniK> that's what i thought
<PHR023N> gpart eh? what about dependencies should it be okay on a newly installed hoary?
<aeon17x> ToniK: insert Ubuntu 5.10 CD and follow the instructions.
<chrisx1_> bbl again
<ToniK> thanks anyway
<soundray> ToniK, I did it with apt-get
<aeon17x> ToniK: it'll take a while though, and you have to restart afterwards.
<ToniK> i have the Free install CD
<Seveas> GNAM, nonsense
<Seveas> you never need a fresh install
<ToniK> and i have already installed the 5.04 version
<Seveas> ToniK, pop in the cd, it will use it for upgrading
<ToniK> and still using it
<ToniK> although i'm still a linux rookie
<soundray> ToniK, substituted all "hoary" occurrences in /etc/apt/sources.list with "breezy", apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<dukebody> Seveas, esdplay did not work
<GNAM> fresh install is polish and I'm able to reconfigure my system in minutes
<Seveas> dukebody, lsof /dev/dsp
<libbn> is this a good thing to follow? http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html
<[darkfire] > Gnam: you will lose all you files though
<PHR023N> ive got to quit for a few minutes to run windows to try the prog vbgunz just send me... i'll be back to tell you guys of the outcome
<Seveas> GNAM, you're too windows-minded
<[darkfire] > Gnam: some people have actual information on it they cant lose
<GNAM> upgrading a so is utopia.
<dukebody> killall esd did not work, vbgunz
<Seveas> libbn, sounds alright
<Seveas> GNAM, bullshit
<GNAM> auau
<libbn> Seveas: yeah, but i read somewhere that it could be bad for your drive to run this. but im not sure where i read it
<PHR023N> soundray, vbgunz , [darkfire]  and others ave been much help thanks again :)
<PHR023N> bye :)
<freelove> where do i get limewire?
<soundray> PHR023N, good luck.
<Seveas> libbn, you can reduce your hd's life if you use it improperly
<dukebody> Seveas, no process appears after lsof /dev/dsp
<[darkfire] > PHRO23N: good luck
<Seveas> dukebody, weird, then play should work
<freelove> whr can i get michael jackson's song who is it??
<Seveas> try esd & && esdplay
<Seveas> freelove, not in here
<[darkfire] > www.allofmp3.com should have it
<libbn> Seveas: you altered it ?
<Seveas> [darkfire] , NOT in here
<soundray> libbn, hdparm is a low level tool. In principle, you can use it to wreck your disk, and you won't have anyone to sue.
<[darkfire] > hmm ok
<PHR023N> thank i'm sure i'll nedd all the luck i can get :)
<ToniK> thank you all
<freelove> just asking;).....
<vbgunz> dukebody: try killall esd &
<libbn> soundray: well, we all enable dma on the disks, but why not take the extra step? our disks do run I/O 32 for sure. and so is our controller. so why not tell it to use it?
<[darkfire] > Does anyone know how to setup a proxy server?
<vbgunz> dukebody: listen to Seveas, he knows more than me!
<Seveas> [darkfire] , apt-get install squid && read_documentation
<soundray> libbn, exactly, that's what I do too, and I've never had a problem.
<libbn> soundray: just enable dma or do u enable IO mode also?
<soundray> libbn, and I got a tenfold increase of the hdparm -T benchmark on most disks where I tried it.
<libbn> whats ur -tT right now ?
<soundray> libbn, I don't mess with PIO settings. Not necessary on modern ATA/SATA drives.
<dukebody> esd: ALSA lib pcm-dmis.c ... unable to open slave
<libbn> soundray: why not? it still runs 16 bit then?
<encompass> is there a program that can check the links of a website?
<soundray> libbn, 130 MB in  3.01 seconds =  43.24 MB/sec (-T)
<[darkfire] > seveas: what diretory is squid documentaion in
<soundray> libbn, no, 32bit support is turned on.
<linux_n00b_e> Hey guys, morning! :0
<encompass> morning
<encompass> well about 1 pm in finland
<linux_n00b_e> I could use a little bit of assistance.
<libbn> Timing cached reads:   636 MB in  2.01 seconds = 316.62 MB/sec
<nalioth_zZz> [darkfire] : /usr/share/doc/   holds many wonderful things
<libbn> Timing buffered disk reads:  138 MB in  3.14 seconds =  43.91 MB/sec
<Seveas> [darkfire] , package squid-doc
<libbn> with only dma on
<Seveas> hmm, no, squid does not have a separate doc package :)
<Seveas> so /usr/share/doc/squid should do
<linux_n00b_e> I just installed Ubuntu on my box and after it asked me to take the disk out of my drive, the GRUB tried to re-boot.
<linux_n00b_e> However on re-boot I got an error 2 message. anybody know what that means?
<[darkfire] > hmm all there is a changelog
<kcng> any1 still use 56k modem here?
<Astxist> kcng, yes
<encompass> keng ask a better question
<Shadowpillar> question, how do I build debian packages the correct way?
<linux_n00b_e> Does anyone know what an Error 2 message on the GRUB loader means?
<kcng> i cant see the modem connection statistics window on my ubuntu, is there one?
<encompass> I would google that, have you?
<encompass> or man grub
<gnask> Da*n .. im having real trouble with my TV-out .. i tried to follow every instruction i could find in the ubuntuforums.. but they all left me with a corrupt xorg.conf and a x-server that wont start.. :( doesnt anyone have a working tv-out via a nvidiacard ? .. i could use a correct configures xorg.conf that i can modify to suit my devices..
<[darkfire] > sevas: malioth_zZz: thanks it was squid --help, it gives command line options
<encompass> there are much better ways to find simple answers like that
<soundray> linux_n00b_e, it can't find your kernel.
<soundray> linux_n00b_e, can you drop to the grub shell by hitting 'c'?
<linux_n00b_e> Oh... I don't know, let me see. Just hit the 'c' key?
<VINTAGE> can you play games on ubuntu?
<GNAM> auauauau
<soundray> linux_n00b_e, when the grub menu is displayed.
<GNAM> VINTAGE: MAME works
<Nikusan> hey all I'm using ubuntu breezy installed kubuntu-desktop. now I want to remove it and all ~140 packages that it installed, is there an easy way to remove them all in one shot?
<[darkfire] > vintage: freecive is all you need
<soundray> linux_n00b_e, you may have to hit Esc during boot.
<VINTAGE> MAME?
<GNAM> yes
<[darkfire] > vintage: mame is a arcade system emulatore
<VINTAGE> whats mame?
<VINTAGE> ah
<VINTAGE> so i can play all windows games
<VINTAGE> on ubuntu/
<VINTAGE> ?
<VINTAGE> with mame
<linux_n00b_e> Nope, it won't let me in. Guess, I'll try running the installer again. Thanks...
<soundray> linux_n00b_e, better luck next time.
<[darkfire] > Vinatage: Mame is aracade machine emulator not windows.
<linux_n00b_e> thanks soundray ;)
<GNAM> auauauaua
<oskude> VINTAGE, yup, but windows is not yet a arcade system :)
<gum5h03> whts the deal with rhythmbox not playing .mp3's from the default config? I had to dl xmms to get my tunes to play. Rhythmbox doesn't recognize them as "valid streams" ?
<dukebody> VINTAGE, for windows games try Cedega :?
<VINTAGE> cedega?
<VINTAGE> i dont know anything
<VINTAGE> about linu
<VINTAGE> x
<VINTAGE> ive seen it ones
<VINTAGE> but windows XP is driving me crazy :D
<cmug> linux? is that something eatable?
<toonsy> gum5h03: get gstreamer mad plugin in universe
<oskude> cmug, yes, if you print it out :)
<Seveas> !tell VINTAGE about enter
<gum5h03> thxx!
<dukebody> VINTAGE, i switched to linux since 1 week or less, you will love Linux!
<VINTAGE> can someone kick those bots dammit :D
<HerbY2> is there an easy way to change the boot drive. Right now I boot from sdb1 and would like to change it to sda1.
<Seveas> gum5h03, mp3 is patent encumbered so we can't support it by default
<Seveas> HerbY2, install grub on sda1 and instruct your bios to boot from there
<dukebody> VINTAGE, cedega is a "emulator" for Windows games, it seems to be a good program but i can't install it
<Seveas> !cedega
<ubotu> from memory, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<gum5h03> ah i see
<VINTAGE> k thnx
<VINTAGE> is that the only way (yet) for me to play windows games on linux?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5594 <-- lol!
<HerbY2> Seveas, what I mean is that I would like to physically change the harddrives. So sda becomes sdb and sdb becomes sda.
<Viper12> it is currently the 'best' way to....but wine (standard) works for some games.
<Seveas> VINTAGE, yes, wine does not really support any games
<dukebody> VINTAGE, i bet that but i don't really know
<Seveas> HerbY2, switch the drives, boot from live cd and reinstall grub
<HerbY2> Seveas, I'll give it a try
<Madpilot> good night/morning/whatever, all... need sleep...
<Seveas> HerbY2, the install cd has the 'rescue' boot option with which you can reinstall grub too
<Viper12> there is also the free version of cedega, usually known as cvs-cedega.
<Seveas> there also are linux-based games :)
<[darkfire] > When i started using ubuntu. I thought i was just great. But now with the brushed OSX theme and icons for gnome it just looks awsome
<gum5h03> is there a wine port for this distro?
<Seveas> xmoto, supertux, pingus, planetpenguinracer, pioneers
<nalioth_zZz> gum5h03: of course
<HerbY2> Seveas, Ok.
<Seveas> gum5h03, apt-get install wine ;)
<defiance> Trigger13, ey btw, your debs, are they configured with ./configure --with-usplash?
<defiance> Err, oops.
<soundray> Seveas, should we tell HerbY2 about fstab as well?
<nlindblad> greetings
<Astxist> does anyone know why ubuntu bugzilla takes an ungodly amount of time to load a bug report?
<Seveas> soundray, good call
<gum5h03> thx again
<Seveas> HerbY2, you need to change the file /etc/fstab too
<Seveas> otherwise things will go pear-shaped
<Seveas> same for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mimosa> alguien que hable espaol?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<libbn> 9.5 MB/sec increase i got when setting flag -c3 /dev/hdb hmmm.... this wont damage my disk will it?
<kemik> !postfix
<ubotu> kemik: Not a clue
<kemik> !sendmail
<ubotu> kemik: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<libbn> soundray: ?
<dukebody> yo mimosa
<soundray> libbn, if it hasn't already, it is very unlikely that it will...
<HerbY2> Seveas, Ok , that shouldn't be a problem.
<kemik> Seveas:  it's just a matter of apt-getting postfix?
<dukebody> ok
<oskude> if someone wants to compile gvidcap1.1.4pre2 on breezy. ask me, i have it working.
<libbn> soundray: so what u say? if u do something wrong with hdparm and screw up the disk, it will be noticed directly? like it dies and so on?
<Seveas> kemik, postfix is installed by default
<[darkfire] > How do i bridge network cards?
<Seveas> oskude, write it down on the wiki :)
<Shadowpillar> how do I create a .deb package?
<soundray> libbn, I think it's possible to do that to your disk with hdparm, if you're really unlucky.
<soundray> libbn, another risk is filesystem corruption.
<oskude> Seveas, yup, but i need complete list of depencies and im too lazy to wipe my system :) (didnt log my doings so well ;)
<libbn> well. it wasnt so big deal in increase. so ill let it be with dma only
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: how do I go about making a .deb?
<mimosa> dukebody
<mimosa> quuieres charlar?
<mahangu> i can mount my ipod shuffle, but i cant write to it on ubuntu
<mahangu> on debian i can
<mahangu> what's the deal?
<oskude> Shadowline, easiest way is using "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install"...
<soundray> libbn, but I feel that the risk is negligible. It's a personal decision,  though.
<mahangu> im trying mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod -t vfat -o rw,users
<oskude> Shadowline, but for "good" debian package making you gotta do some reading... forgot where :)
<soundray> libben, all my important stuff is backed up one way or another.
<mahangu> does anybody know why my ipod is being mounted read only?
<[darkfire] > mahango: do system->adminstartion->disks
<Seveas> mimosa -> #ubuntu-es
<Shadowpillar> oskude: prob is, checkinstall isnt entirely reliable for making distributable .deb's only for local installs, and I know all about that
<libben> anyone in here think enabling pimode to 32 bits is a disaster on the disk?
<mahangu> [darkfire] , yeah i see it
<Shadowpillar> oskude: I'm talking about making a proper .deb file
<Shadowpillar> oskude: dep tracking and whatnot
<oskude> Shadowline, yup, i wanted once to do that to... was too much reading for me :)
<mahangu> [darkfire] , what do i do there?
<oskude> eeeh, ment Shadowpillar :)
<[darkfire] > mahangu:do you see your ipod
<mahangu> [darkfire] , yes
<mimosa> pablo
<mimosa> quieres hablr?
<mahangu> [darkfire] , it mounts, i can read off it, i cant write to it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mahangu> mimosa, do /join #ubuntu-es
<HymnToLife> uestion : how do you insert ASCII character on Linux
<HymnToLife> like in windows you type Alt+the ASCII code
<Shadowpillar> oskude: where were the docs that you read up on?
<Seveas> HymnToLife, <ctrl><shift><unicode number>
<[darkfire] > mahangu: click on your ipod an go to partions
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> 
<HymnToLife> thanx Seveas
<mahangu> [darkfire] , yes, im there
<[darkfire] > mahangu: does it say accessible
<oskude> Shadowpillar, that was on debian (year ago, or so)... but i recall seeing about ubuntu debs in the wiki...
<sled> hi, I have a Swiss-German keyboard layout, but if I press alt gr + 7 it shows me a  instead of  |  - how can I fix this?
<mahangu> [darkfire] , yes
<sled> on windows, I always got a |  :/
<Astxist> has anyone else here had gam_server eating alot of memory in Ubuntu Breezy?
<[darkfire] > mahangu: what is the filesystem for it
<mahangu> [darkfire] , fat
<mahangu> it's an ipod
<mahangu> shuffle
<[darkfire] > mahangu: it should automatically mount
<mahangu> [darkfire] , it _does_. i just can't write to it
<mahangu> it mounts as chmod 700
<[darkfire] > mahangu: change the chmod then
<primo|ubuntu> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
<Seveas> primo|ubuntu, you can make one :)
<primo|ubuntu> That was my next question :)
<Seveas> primo|ubuntu, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<primo|ubuntu> thanks
<leagris> hi all
<mahangu> [darkfire] , syntax?
<soundray> sled, Ctrl-Shift-7-C
<HymnToLife> Seveas > it thre something like Windows' character table where you an see all possible characters and their Unicode number ?
<soundray> Seveas, thanks for the tip, that's really cool :)
<[darkfire] > mahangu: mahngu where is your ipod mounted
<sled> soundray, uhm is there an easier way? because I have to use | very often :/
<leagris> I'd like your opinion on the last comment for this bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15324 Needless to say I feel quite sad about how it has been ruled.
<mahangu> [darkfire] , /media/ipo
<mahangu> *d
<dockane> hi all. i would like to know, if there is any faq about using non-latin fonts (in my case arabic) with ubuntu. i need to install a desktop system which is capable of switching between latin an arabic. my motherlanguage is german, btw
<[darkfire] > mahangu: in root chmod 777 /media/ipod
<gum5h03> nice lil distro guys, looking forward to playing with it
<primo|ubuntu> hmm, i had hoped by setting it to ctrl-shift-t it would open a new window unless one was already open... guess not
<soundray> sled, give me a minute...
<leagris> The bug is about SATA hard freeze un current Breezy. It has been identified and I am affected by this bug
<oskude> HymnToLife, Applications->Accessories->Character Map ?
<leagris> But the dev team is not willing to fix this for current Breezy
<mahangu> [darkfire] , chmod: changing permissions of `/media/ipod/': Read-only file system
<HymnToLife> I'm an idiot, I missed it :p
<HymnToLife> Thanks oskude :)
<oskude> HymnToLife, you welcome :)
<leagris> How about ont fixing a critical blockig bug and saying. Sorry poor Breezy user. Fuck yourself with another distro that work ok or wait till we release the next ubuntu :(
<mahangu> Seveas, any idea why my ipod is being mounted as read only? debian mounts it alright
<Seveas> mahangu, because ipods are evil
<mahangu> Seveas, thanks
<oskude> lol
<[darkfire] > mahangu: should i intrest you in a PSP
<Seveas> mahangu, sorry, I don't have an ipod so don't know it
<samppa> I'm having problems with gam_server. It takes too much of my memory and cpu
<j813> Hi guys, how can I add another Linux OS in Grub? What can I do during installing this other OS so that it will use the existing Ubuntu Grub? Thanks :)
<nlindblad> what would you say is a good way to start contributing to the community/project?
<samppa> some 400 megabytes of memory .(
<Seveas> !contribute
<ubotu> I guess contribute is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<Seveas> ^-- nlindblad
<mahangu> ill boot in to deb and try this out
<mahangu> laters
<nlindblad> I'm interested in your opinions
<Seveas> samppa, kill it
<samppa> I kill it all time
<Shadowpillar> j813: yes you can
<Seveas> !no contribute is at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<samppa> It restarts always
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Shadowpillar> j813: just dont have the other OS install grub
<Shadowpillar> j813: then in ubuntu, add the grub entry for that OS
<Astxist> 
<Astxist> ops
<j813> yup I did, but how can i add it in the Grub?
<[darkfire] > Does anyone know how to bridge network cards?
<leagris> Should I give my opinion as a omment on bugzilla for this http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15324 or shoud I keep it all about technical issue ?
<Seveas> j813, sudo some_editor /boot/grub/menu.lst
<runevi> Uh, what's the point of this continously running process:
<runevi> /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<Seveas> leagris, bugzilla is not for opinions
<j813> OK, TY, let try it. :)
<j813> me
<Shadowpillar> here's a way to spread ubuntu: geocaching
<Seveas> runedude_, the point is not to run klogd as root
<Seveas> runevi*
<runevi> Seveas: .. uh .. why not?
<leagris> Seveas, another more appropriate place to discuss opinion on bug treatment ?
<Seveas> runevi, in Ubuntu, everything that does not absolutely have to be run as root, does not run as root
<Seveas> leagris, ubuntu-devel@lists
<wap2> hello
<runevi> Seveas: I don't see why the kernel is considered non-trusted. ;)  I mean, if the kernel is compromised, root is compromised  ..
<soundray> sled, have you tried Alt-1 or AltGr-1?
<Seveas> runevi, klogd isn't the kernel
<runevi> Seveas: It logs the kernel.
<Seveas> it's a userspace process
<runevi> Seveas: If one is afraid of klogd being exploited, it has to be done with input from the kernel.
<Seveas> not a kernel thread
<Seveas> runevi, which is not at all impossible to do without hacking into the kernel
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: any links that show how to build packages?
<runevi> Seveas: Okaaay?
<sled> soundray, lol that's funny if I press AltGr-1 it shows me a |, but there's a  on my keyboard
<leagris> Seveas, can you tell where I can find the dev liste to subscribe ?
<sled> and if I press AltGr + 7 it shows me a , but there's a | on my keyboard :D
<Seveas> leagris, http://lists.ubuntu.com
<leagris> thanks
<Brik> i have a problem with my X system , when i reboot my Window manager and i try a new session...or i wanna go to a Term, doing CTRL+ALT+Fx my monitor will black...and remain so....
<Seveas> Shadowline, wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU (follow links from there)
<Brik> i must reboot...
<runevi> Seveas: I fail to see how that should be accomplished?
<Brik> i have this problem from my upgrade
<dockane> is there anybody inhere using ubuntu in arabic ?
<soundray> sled, you can swap them back using xmodmap, but I can't give you the detail.
<sled> soundray, thanks a lot! :)
<Seveas> runevi, 1) you end your machine an illegal packet over the network interface 2) the kernel logs that data as being illegal 3) externally given data is being sent to klogd
<andrew_> I just rebooted my ubuntu machine, and gnome now comes up in 640x480 and the tool in the Systems menu for changing the resolution doesnt list any alternatives. Before the reboot it was in 1024x7678. Anyone know what causes that?
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: any links that show how to build packages?
<runevi> Seveas: I've not ever seen the kernel print the content of the packages to klogd , only the kernel error.. but okay?
<Seveas> runevi, the cisco web admin is an excellent example of how this can be exploited, no doubt that a similar trick is possible with klogd
<Seveas> runevi, iptables -J log :)
<Seveas> it's really far-fetched
<Seveas> but probably possible
<runevi> Seveas: People that log that much should be shot in the first place. ;D
<andrew_> Nobody knows about my screenres problem?
<Brik> someone had problems with GNOME from the upgrade ... i have an NVIDIA
<soundray> andrew_
<soundray> andrew_, patience!
<runevi> Seveas: The reason I'm asking is that my disk seems to be active every .. 10 seconds or so, without any activity from me .
<runevi> Seveas: And I'm trying to hunt down what is writing constantly
<soundray> andrew_, your monitor cable may have come loose, so it doesn't read the DDC signal.
<HymnToLife> andrew_ > you certainly did something whrong tht involves the xorg.conf file
<gum5h03> runevi: try downloading lsof and see what files r being accessed
<Seveas> !tell andrew_ about fixres
<andrew_> If I re-jiggle it, will the options change in the resolution tool automagically, or do I have to regenerate them?
<sunshine82> im tryin to grt my webcam workin i need to check the make file because im gettin an error when i try and make
<runevi> gum5h03: Already done that.
<andrew_> ta Sev
<sunshine82> i have a ame group cu-98a webcame
<sunshine82> it suppose to use a dvio nw802 driver but it not workn
<andrew_> HymnToLife, I havent touched any x conf files, so unless its something some program did, it probably aint that
<oskude> runevi, are you running hoary ?
<runevi> oskude: No, breezy
<freelove> how do i get the gnome panel down like this? http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=26449&file1=26449-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=nuoveXT
<HymnToLife> ubotu is more knowledgeable than me
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !fixres
<ubotu> it has been said that fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<FallenHitokiri> hi what is the name of the xorg-devel pakages?
<Rarj> Hi, Is there any way of Installing Ubuntu 5.10 from a Live CD ?
<oskude> runevi, ok, i have still hoary on my notebook, and i have to kill a process on every boot, thats writing on my hd every 2sec or so...
<HymnToLife> Rarj > no
<runevi> oskude: Which one?
<oskude> runevi, sec
<Seveas> FallenHitokiri, there are a lot
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.137.119.*]  by Seveas
<Rarj> Ok... I cant seem to mount the HDD and even the USB drive is not recognised :(
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: i run configure on a kde-theme an get: X.. configure error: can't find x includes
<oskude> runevi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89385 read the last post
<sunshine82> based on this page http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html  im suppose to fix this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5609 but i dont know the guy who created the driver say it was baase on 2.4 kernel but im on 2.6
<Seveas> FallenHitokiri, you need the kde development packages...
<Seveas> kde-dev
<FallenHitokiri> thx
<Seveas> !info kde-dev
<sunshine82> any ideas
<runevi> oskude: Ah, it's that pretty new nasty 'hald' thing.  Ohwell.  Dead it will be.
<beast> Hi all
<Seveas> FallenHitokiri, kde-devel that is
<Subhuman> hi
<freelove> how do i bring a gnome panel at the bottom? :(
<Seveas> freelove, click on another panel, select new panel, drag the new one to the bottom
<runevi> oskude: Hmf, it still writes all the time.
<freelove> Seveas: th:)
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: nice.. i only get: broken pakages if i run apt-get install kde-devel. (i have kde 3.5 installed with the deb-mirror from kubuntu.com)
<oskude> runevi, roger
<beast> is there any1 that can help me with some questions on ubuntu and a windows network before i download it? Pls
<Subhuman> freelove, yes, or jus right click the panel u want at the bottom, click properties, then in the drop down select "bottom"
<Seveas> ah, that's probably the proble, ask in #kubuntu what to do now
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: okay thanks
<beast> up to now i have only used windows 2003 server. can i create a domain with ubuntu
<eXistenZ> hello, I think one of the programs has messed up with my libs, and now I get this error: http://pastebin.com/459357 when I try to open some programs, can anyone help me?
<andrew_> Thanks, first option in that howto fixed it. A bit bizarre
<adele> I can only ever see the 1 computer in my Samba workgroup. What tools can I use to trouble shoot?
<adele> any ideas?
<adele> using webmin
<odie5533> Are Intel Processors better at running multiple programs than AMD?
<Subhuman> odie5533,  no AMD are better at multitasking
<adele> why a domain?
<Subhuman> odie5533,  intel are better at running single programs faster
<Seveas> odie5533, is an apple better than an orange in fruityness?
<Subhuman> but itz only slight from what i have seen
<beast> it is what i am used 2
<Seveas> it's complete nonsense that one is 'better' than the other in this respect
<odie5533> Seveas: I'd have to disagree, oranges are much fruitier
<sunshine82> i would like to move some  files from the desktop to a folder
<Subhuman> Seveas, you can see in benchmarks that AMD handle multiple programs better.
<sunshine82> i know it mv but i dont know how to type it
<odie5533> Then... is Sun Java slower on Ubuntu than on Windows?
<Subhuman> i always go  for AMD anyway cuz there more power for your money.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*getnet.is.ew.ro]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Subhuman, more heat too
<defiance> ..
<defiance> more heat?
<defiance> On an amd? XD
<Seveas> amds produce more heat per MHz
<defiance> Versus P4's? Prescott!?
<Gostie> I've just installed ubuntu and I'm wondering how I can enable the root account?
<frogzoo> in nethack-qt the display is all wrong @ 1200x800 - any ideas to set it up properly?
<defiance> Haha, well, P4's are less effective per mhz.
<Subhuman> Seveas, but thats nothing,
<oskude> sunshine82, are you in Terminal ? Applications->Accessories->Terminal ?
<Rarj> can anyone tell me how to get my HDD mounted under Ubuntu Live 5.10 ?
<Seveas> defiance, I disagree, but let's keep it at that and stop bing off-topic
* defiance nods.
<adele> a domain for a subnet?
* Rarj waits
<Seveas> Rarj, mount /dev/your_drive /path/to/mountpoint
<zandaa> I had a really weird coincidence yesterday or the day before O_O....
<gum5h03> runevi: did u figure out what that process was doing? i had to step away
<Seveas> Rarj, or system -> admin -> disks
<sunshine82> oskude im in terminal
<Rarj> yes, i tried the disks option.... all the partitions come up as inaccessible
<zandaa> Seveas, guess what... I was on Windows, on MSN, changed my display picture to Tux, and my case temperature dropped a few degrees (weird coincidence ey?)
* okay slaps IcHx around a bit with a large trout
<Seveas> zandaa, freaky :)
<Subhuman> lol.
<oskude> sunshine82, what do you want to move and to where ?
<zandaa> Seveas, I know.. it was cool though
<sunshine82> oskude do i put the one it from first or the one it goin to first eg. mv (where the files are)(where the files are goin)
<hawking> The bastille package in repositories is for debian sarge and doesn't work properly in ubuntu breezy...where should i report that?
<zandaa> Tux pwns all computers!!!
<adele> Gostie 'sudo passwd root'
<Subhuman> zandaa, my cpu runs 57C no matter what i do :P
<Seveas> hawking, nowhere, using packages from debian on Ubuntu is totally unsupported
<oskude> sunshine82, mv (this) (there)
<Gostie> cheers adele
<zandaa> Subhuman, hehe I've installed a new cooler too, so that helps a lot
<hawking> Seveas : sad isn't it?
<zandaa> Subhuman, but it's my case temp, not my CPU temp
<Seveas> hawking, no
<adele> anyone had samba workgroup problems?
<sunshine82> oskude ok what the location of the desktop
<eXistenZ> How can I know the packages I recently installed?
<Seveas> hawking, use the ubuntu package
<oskude> sunshine82, "~/Desktop"
<hawking> Seveas : is there an ubuntu package for bastille?
<Seveas> !info bastille
<oskude> sunshine82, "~/" shows allways to your home directory
<Subhuman> zandaa, I'm still running the lame factory fan/heatsink, I would get a better cooler, but next year ima probably upgrade all my stuff.
<ubotu> bastille: (Security hardening tool), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1:2.1.1-11 (breezy), Packaged size: 357 kB, Installed size: 1504 kB
<Seveas> so yes...
<Rarj> in the disks option, all partitions come up as inaccessible
<zandaa> eXistenZ, go into synaptic package manager, schoose Status, and then in the list there should be the option "installed"
<hawking> Seveas : thx
<eXistenZ> zandaa, I need the packages I Installed recently
<oskude> sunshine82, the complete path would be "/home/yourusername/Desktop/"
<zandaa> eXistenZ, ah sorry I misunderstood you there for a moment... I dunno where it shows the date of installation for packages
<Seveas> eXistenZ, ls -lt /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Rarj> even formatting doesnt work
<Seveas> piping it through less may help :)
<Rarj> any ideas anyone ? :)
<primo|ubuntu> is there a nickserv command to retrieve a list of valid nick characters?
<sunshine82> oskude cool i got it move to the folder im just tryin to figure out how to fix the nex problem
<Rarj> ..
<adele> Seveas thats kewl
<Rarj> is there any way i can do a low level format for my HDD ?
<Rarj> inubuntu?
<hawking> Seveas : there is no ubuntu package for bastille here is the explanation of the ubuntu package : "...This package has been specifically modified to work for
<hawking> Debian GNU/Linux.
<hawking> "
<Useful-> low level? You mean just formatting your drive, Rarj?
<Rarj> yes
<zandaa> how do I do a total removal of a program I installed with apt-get?
<Rarj> im on a laptop
<Rarj> yesterday i tried installing debian sarge
<Rarj> and the filesystem went kaput
<sunshine82> oskude i need to check if this is correct /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<Rarj> now i get an GRUB error 15
<oskude> zandaa, apt-get --purge remove <package>
<Useful-> certainly rarj, there are many filesystems you can use
<zandaa> oskude, thanks a lot
<Rarj> i tried the ext3, it said it couldnt mount the partition
<beast> is it worth it to install ubuntu as a server on a windows network?
<gum5h03> rarj sounds like you have an MBR issue
<Senkie> hoi
<zandaa> I installed this thing called 'ack' it should be a kanji code converter, but I can't start the program
<Useful-> Rarj: you tried formatting it or just mounting it?
<oskude> sunshine82, type "uname -r" in the terminal and it shows your kernel version
<Rarj> and now on ubuntu Live, all partitions come up as inaccessible
<Rarj> formatting
<jpjacobs> Rarj, yes, if you mean putting zero's all over the drive, use dd if=/dev/zero of=(your hd) , but it will take a while (oh don't do this on a mounted drive)
<sunshine82> oskude this is the make file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5609
<Rarj> ok
<Rarj> i had a dual boot of XP and SUSE
<Rarj> now i cant boot
<Seveas> hawking, apt disagrees with you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5610
<jpjacobs> but think twice, it is very irreversible ;)
<Rarj> error 15 Grub loader
<Rarj> ubuntu doesnt mount the hdd or the usb flash drive
<oskude> sunshine82, i would leave that line like it is and try...
<zandaa> Rarj, I think that's gonna need a total wiping of the HDD if I hear that....
<defiance> Revellion, XD
<sunshine82> oskude i know my kernel that not the problem the problem is the driver for my webcam was created for 2.4
<Revellion> defiance: :)
<Nikusan> Any changes I try make to my applications menu using smeg dont work, smeg lets me move icons around, but they dont actually move. And it wont let me delete any icons. anyone know why?
<oskude> sunshine82, well, then you need kernel 2.4
<zandaa> is there a program that can display tv-tuner data???
<Rarj> exactly, thats what im planning to do.... (hdd format)
<gum5h03> rarj, go download dban from sourceforge
<gum5h03> it's a forensic data destroyer, very low level
<sunshine82> oskude i corrected the first two lines i made sure those two files where in the folder butr i need to figur outt the last line because im gettin a new error
<jpjacobs> Rarj, see  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml
<Seveas> NiklasH_1ork, not moving around -> bug in gnome-menus
<Seveas> Nikusan*
<Rarj> thanks :)
<zandaa> Seveas, are you aware of any software that can be run on Ubuntu to display TV-tuner input?
<oskude> sunshine82, i have build some programs and i have NEVER messed with makefiles....
<hawking> SEveas : although the program gives the error "ERROR:   System is not running a stable Debian GNU/Linux version. Setting to 3.0" twice
<Seveas> zandaa, mythtv
<zandaa> seveas, just through repos?
<Seveas> hawking, right
<Seveas> zandaa, yup
<Rarj> where will it save the dban file on a live system, if the HDD cant be mounted ?
<Rarj> ram ?
<oskude> sunshine82, do you have experience with makefiles, or compiling ?
<Rarj> swap ?
<Seveas> hawking, that should still work on Ubuntu
<gum5h03> dban is a live cd
<Nikusan> Seveas, is there any way I can work around it?
<sunshine82> oskude there is a way for it to work on 2.6 the person who created the driver started to figure it out but he gave up i guess or ran out of money
<hawking> Seveas : it gives a bunch of errors when you try to apply the configurations
<sunshine82> oskude ive got this far ok i just need to fix one more thing and it would work
<oskude> sunshine82, well, i can only try to help track your errors, post on pastebin
<Seveas> hawking, and what's the error you get when trying the sarge deb?
<Seveas> Nikusan, no
<gum5h03> reboot laptop, put in dban, run the data destroyer, intstall ubuntu after the data has been wiped
<zandaa> Seveas, I got problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5612
<jpjacobs> gotta go, Rarj good luck with the disk
<Rarj> thank you
<Seveas> zandaa, sources.list on the pastebin please
<sunshine82> oskude this is the last error i got when i placed the files the make file need ed into the foder it was directed to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5611
<sunshine82> oskude you see it now have an error created nw802.c
<zandaa> seveas, where is the sources.list again?
<sunshine82> oskude you see it now have an error created nw802.o
<zandaa> seveas, found it
<zandaa> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5613
<beast> is there anywhere i can go for very basic help?
<oskude> sunshine82, did you "patch" the 2.4 version of this "nw802" or are you trying to compile the "normal" 2.4 version ?
<sunshine82> oskude yea i patch the one that suppose to make it work on 2.6 but it doesnt
<sunshine82> oskude http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<oskude> sunshine82, what compiler version (gcc) do they recommend in their readme or so (breezy standard is 4.0)
<adele> how do I get a channel list again?
<hawking> Seveas : have a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5614
<sunshine82> oskude i dont understand the question
<kemik> argh
<kemik> setting up a  mailserver is a mystery
<oskude> sunshine82, ill try to find, sec...
<Oetzi> hi can anyone tell me where I can find a good samba-cups howto?
<hawking> Seveas : how can i rename the swap? It usually said this --> Rename the swap file to allow Bastille
<hawking>  to make desired file modifications.
<j813> guys is it safe to add another line in "Menu.lst" for my other Distro? Can I put it on the end of the document? :)
<Loevborg> anyone have a clue why my gnome menus ("Appliactions") aren't localized to German?
<oskude> sunshine82, did you get that source code from CVS ?
<smo> j813; perfectly fine .. just put it outside of the large loud warnings about automagical configuration
<sunshine82> oskude yea
<etrain> i need some help with (home networking) to be able to share folders with my windows machine and i'm having no luck in the forums
<sunshine82> oskude this is there readme file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5615
<oskude> sunshine82, well, CVS != stable... and its pretty old too
<ejofee> is there any how to page on adding sources to adept (or synaptic, apt-get)
<psychocat> is there a way to clear apt-get from packages that are having trouble being installed?
<psychocat> ejofee: what are you trying to do?
<psychocat> is there a way to clear apt-get from packages that are having trouble being installed?
<sunshine82> oskude any ideas
<ejofee> psychocat: it's my first day on ubuntu; i could find no gaim-silc and i remember i heard a few weeks ago that ubuntu had something like "the multiverse". i want to add that.
<BlueDevil> ubotu: tell ejofee about repos
<oskude> sunshine82, its a long shot, but try gcc-3.4
<ejofee> btw, do you people think i will find silc on ubuntu?
<psychocat> ejofee: all you have to do is edit /etc/apt/sources.list as root.  uncheck the repositories for multiverse and universe
<BlueDevil> ejofee: yes
<ejofee> it seems ubuntu is somehow silc-free, and i really don't know why
<esters> hello there
<ejofee> psychocat: which touches another problem: why can't i access root?
<psychocat> ejofee: then sudo apt-get update and then upgrade
<esters> i have a problem with mozzila FF
<psychocat> ejofee: use sudo
<esters> when i enter a page
<esters> it closes
<esters> FF
<ejofee> psychocat: thank you
<esters> why?
<ejofee> BlueDevil: thank you
<psychocat> ejofee: np :)
<ejofee> :)
<BlueDevil> yw
<sunshine82> oskude ok it installed how do i use it
<psychocat> esters: try running from terminal or konsole and see what error you get, then post it to the pastebin
<hmpedersen> Mornin
<ejofee> !easysource
<ubotu> well, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<esters> psychocat, ok
<oskude> sunshine82, AFAIK, in best case "export CC=gcc-3.4" (or was it "export cc=gcc-3.4")
<psychocat> is there a way to clear apt-get from packages that are having trouble being installed?
<sunshine82> oskude i type it into terminal it done what nex
<oskude> sunshine82, then you try to build again
<sunshine82> oskude so hw far back do i go
<ejofee> psychocat, BlueDevil: the sources listed on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, are they all, that is, is this the best reference i could use?
<sunshine82> oskude do i http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<sunshine82> oskude again
<BlueDevil> they cover pretty much everything, you can find additional repos using google
<Rarj>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda gets me permission denied
<oskude> sunshine82, "make clean" and "make" should be enough
<BlueDevil> Rarj: do you want to wipe the disc?
<psychocat> ejofee: I agree with bluedevil
<sunshine82> oskude well i did that make clean and make im gettin the same error the nw802.o is error
<BlueDevil> Rarj: sudo it
<oskude> sunshine82, then you could try "Switch gcc link to gcc-3.4" in here http://pastebin.com/459335
<sunshine82> oskude the is something wrong with that file nw802.c do u want to have a look
<ejofee> psychocat, BlueDevil: btw, any idea at all why i can't find gaim-silc among all of the 17 000 packages?
<sunshine82> oskude how do i switch gcc link to gcc-34
<oskude> sunshine82, OMG, i know like nothing about c :)
<oskude> sunshine82, sudo mv /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/gcc.backup
<oskude> sunshine82, sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<oskude> sunshine82, and the make all like it was "sudo mv /usr/bin/gcc.backup /usr/bin/gcc"
<oskude> sunshine82, and to make all like it was "sudo mv /usr/bin/gcc.backup /usr/bin/gcc"
<bonvenon> does anyone know if Apple AirPort Express can be used for 802.11g at 54Mbit?
<oskude> sunshine82, but before you undo that link, try "make clean" and "make" again
<psychocat> ejofee: sudo apt-get install gaim-silc
<oskude> sunshine82, but if that doesnt help, i dont know more...
<sunshine82> oskude waht was that pastebin thing for
<oskude> sunshine82, forget that
<qt2> might someone be able to suggest a nice DARK skin for bmp? :3
* MickMcMack bites several people all at once.
<psychocat> is there a way to clear apt-get from packages that are having trouble being installed?
<hmpedersen> brb
<Rarj> how do i change from a normal user level to root without logging off ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !udev
<ubotu> it has been said that udev is a server used in Ubuntu (and other distros) that manages device nodes
<sunshine82> oskude well iv done all the sudo commands u gave then make clean make it still doesnt work have i forget to do something
<MickMcMack> Rarj, why do you want to be root?
<Rarj> wanna do a format on the HDD, gives me access denied
<MickMcMack> sudo -s
<oskude> sunshine82, dunno, over my head then...
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Rarj about sudo
<MrFarts> hey, any postfix gurus ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> where is a good place for information on udev? any ideas?
<oskude> sunshine82, sec.... telephone...
<ejofee> any way i could use debian sources?
<ejofee> (hope i didn't ask anything wrong)
<_nano_> anyone uses Xfce?
<hmpedersen> Back :)
<zandaa> _nano_, yes I do
<_nano_> zandaa, could you get the sensors working? I use inspiron 5100, and I can't seem to get them work :(
<odie5533> I noticed a great speed decrease when switching from windows to ubuntu. Is there anyway to speed up or ubuntu or is speed the cost of open source?
<zandaa> _nano), which sensors??
<_nano_> zandaa, temperature (the one you could add in the panel)
<zandaa> _nano_, which sensors?? are you talking about the desktop or something else?
<Seveas> ejofee, no you should not
<Seveas> Ubuntu has all packages that are in debian
<_nano_> zandaa, yeah for the desktop
<zandaa> _nano_, I can't even seem to add anything to the panel
<topyli> odie5533: it's the prize of unix design :)
<Seveas> odie5533, speed decrease?
<zandaa> _nano_, found the add item option
<_nano_> zandaa, well you could add stuff by right clicking on the panel
<topyli> odie5533: also, the major desktops are genuinely big and heavy
<zandaa> _nano_, hardware sensors right?
<_nano_> zandaa, yes
<ejofee> Seveas: i can't find gaim-silc :((
<odie5533> Seveas: I can run 30 java applications on windows, and only about 3 on ubuntu
<ejofee> Seveas: what is the difference between universe and multiverse?
<zandaa> _nano_, it says no sensors selected
<Seveas> ejofee, free vs non-free
<odie5533> Seveas: there also seems to be a general speed decrease over all applications
<ejofee> and if they are different, why do i find "universe multiverse" together?
<_nano_> zandaa, yes that's what I get
<Seveas> ejofee, apt-get source the package and use dpkg-buildpackage
<zandaa> ok, hold on, gonna try somthing
<hmpedersen> The only problem i have with ubuntu, is that latest flash for linux is 7.. And some of the sites i visit frequently uses flash 8..
<_nano_> zandaa, the temperature display applet in Gnome works though
<oskude> sunshine82, ok, im bak
<_nano_> zandaa, it's just xfce i guess
<Seveas> ejofee, that's just java being its crappy self
<oskude> sunshine82, did you get the same error as before the new link of gcc ?
<BlueDevil> hmpedersen: you'd have the same problem with any other distro
<Seveas> odie5533*
<ejofee> Seveas: (you said: "apt-get source...") are you talking about me using debian sources, or about gaim-silc?
<hmpedersen> BlueDevil: Yeah.. But still.. It's the -only- problem i have..
<zandaa> _nano_, maybe it is... have you looked to find a XFCE support site or not???
<Seveas> ejofee, in this case debian sources, gaim-silc seems to be missing from Ubuntu
<BlueDevil> hmpedersen: in that case, you're happy :)
<hmpedersen> BlueDevil: heh.. Yeah :)
<ejofee> Seveas: any idea why? like some general rules as to which debian packages are not to be found in ubuntu?
<hmpedersen> BlueDevil: and ofcourse the fact that my bank is refusing to offer netbanking to anything but windows systems :P
<ejofee> Seveas: ("why" = "why gaim-silc is not found in ubuntu")
<BlueDevil> hmpedersen: you mean anything but IE :)
<_nano_> zandaa, lemme check
<Seveas> ejofee, in the case of gaim-silc: no idea
<hmpedersen> "Windows is the only safe system.. Allowing any other systems to logon to our system, would be a security risk!"
<Seveas> ejofee, is it in debian unstable and if so: for how long?
<ejofee> Seveas: and no general rules as to which ones are ignored by ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> what is the difference between gaim and gaim-silc?
<ejofee> Seveas: oh, i see. thanks.
<zandaa> hmpedersen, they don't know how wrong they are
<BlueDevil> hmpedersen: you can fake the user-agent to look like IE's
<hawking> how can i configure grub so that the password of it will always be the root password?
<Seveas> ejofee, only the ones that are FTBFS on ubuntu and not yet fixed :)
<Seveas> hawking, not
<odie5533> Seveas: is there anyway to speed up java?
<LoPMX> hile, does anyone here own an intel gma 900?
<dashinho> This is probabbly not the best place to ask but... what's better fat32 or ntfs?
<ejofee> gnomefreak: gaim-silc is a very secure irc protocol which is not included in the original gaim package (it is included in the windows version, instead)
<BlueDevil> odie5533: yes, new proc, more mem
<Seveas> odie5533, yeah, by throwing it out and using things written in a better language
<hawking> seveas : no way to do that?
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<odie5533> Seveas: whats a better language? :)
<Seveas> hawking, no, there is no way to sync grub with /etc/shadow automatically
<ernie_> dash-ntfs is slightly more advanced
<alp> odie5533: you might get performance enhancements running it with ikvm and the mono runtime
<ejofee> gnomefreak: yw (you might want to try gaim-silc / silc, as it's quite revolutionary)
<BlueDevil> odie5533: c# ahahaha
<odie5533> BlueDevil: I just bought another 512mb of ram and no increase
<Seveas> odie5533, C, C++, C#, hell even python is faster
<hmpedersen> Zandaa: I agree..
<hmpedersen> BlueDevil I've tried..
<odie5533> Seveas: do you do any programming yourself?
<oskude> sunshine82, you also know that the source code is 17months old ?
<zandaa> hmpedersen, hehe.
<gnomefreak> ejofee, is it a plug in for gaim to let you run irc from gaim?
<Seveas> odie5533, quite a bit :)
<odie5533> Seveas: which programming language do you find yourself using the most?
<Seveas> python
<gnomefreak> C :(
<Seveas> and C comes close after that
<topyli> gnomefreak: gaim supports irc out of the box
<Seveas> C is good
<hmpedersen> At the moment i'm attempting to transfer 2 dvd's full of christmas music to this computer from a large server.. (A server which doesnt have lan)
<gnomefreak> topyli, than why the plug in in ubuntu for gaim?/
<hmpedersen> Why is it, some people insist on using  pinnacles instantwrite? It -demands- to cut the mp3 fles to 8 chars!!
<gnomefreak> C is confusing the crap out of me
<zandaa> hmpedersen, I don't like any of pinnacle's burning software... just doesn't work right for me
<ernie_> seveas- how is python for a first language to learn on?
<Seveas> ernie_, excellent
<topyli> gnomefreak: you mean gaim-irchelper? it just adds some more irc-specific options into the preferences dialog
<hmpedersen> zandaa: I don't like pinnacle in general! I worked with their flamin software in videoediting for 2 years!
<ejofee> gnomefreak: you could put it that way, yes. it's not irc, though. it's rather an innovation to the irc protocol (irc-INcompatible)
<gnomefreak> topyli, yeah that is it and ohhhh ok didnt know that
<ernie_> does ubuntu come with python by default?
<Seveas> yes
<gnomefreak> ernie_, yes
<Seveas> lots of thing Ubuntu uses are written in python
<Subhuman> ernie_, python is a great language to learn
<Seveas> (update-{manager,notifier}, gnome-app-install to name a few)
<Subhuman> ernie_, intuitive syntax, powerful, and nice to code in
<Seveas> ernie_, you can create a palindrome checker in 3 lines :)
<ejofee> why does synaptic say some of my sources are duplicate? is it because some are "universe" and some others are "universe multiverse"?
<whyameye> when I run xemacs I get: Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset, then the font in the program looks like crap. SUggestions?
<ejofee> does "universe multiverse" include "universe"?
<ernie_> is python ok to use on an older machine?
<Seveas> ernie_, how old?
<ejofee> can i safely remove "universe" or add "multiverse" to those lines?
<Seveas> ejofee, yes, and multiverse :)
* gnomefreak uses pythoncard but its too confusing for me they tell you to use the terminal with the >>>>> and they tell you to use card and card doent have the >>> so i gave up for now
<ernie_> 400 mhz amd k6-2 old
<topyli> ejofee: yes. i just add them all to the same entry
<sunshine82> oskude i know
<Seveas> ernie_, that'll do
<Seveas> http://www.kaarsemaker.net/home#guid65 <-- python++
<samppa> ejofee: Remember to sudo apt-get update always when you have modified sources.list :)
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<oskude> sunshine82, you could ask on the mailing list of the program
<ernie_> seveas et all thanks
<queuetue> I've set up an ssh key with an empty passphrase to allow me to log into a remote server in a script.  This procedure works fine from an OSX box and a RH box, but when I try it under Ubuntu (Breezy), ssh asks for a passphrase -- for a key that does not have one.  Am I doing something wrong ... or is ubuntu's ssh broken in some way?
<ejofee> Seveas, topyli, samppa: so wherever i find a source line ending in "universe" i can safely add "multiverse", right?
<gnomefreak> Seveas, do you have one of those in english by chance?
<Seveas> ejofee, yeah
<oskude> sunshine82, dont forget to do "sudo mv /usr/bin/gcc.backup /usr/bin/gcc"
<oskude> sunshine82, so that all is like it was...
<ejofee> samppa: oh, i think this is what i forgot! i always was running synaptic / reload immediately after changing the config file (but shouldn't this do the same?)!
<Seveas> gnomefreak, it's just one python thing, the 3-line palindrome checker. Shows a few of the nicenesses of python
<ejofee> Seveas: thanks again.
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<hmpedersen> Zandaa: Is gnomebaker any good?
<samppa> ejofee: I don't know about Synaptic, I don't remember does it do "apt-get update" while running
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas: should i ask about fixing (suspected) udev issues here or -devel  or -bugs?
<Rarj> hi again people...
<zandaa> hmpedersen, never heard of gnomebaker before, what is it?>
<samppa> ejofee: But I suggest doing the update manually when you have made changes to sources.list
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, depends on the issues, what's the problem/have you searched bugzilla?
<HymnToLife> hmpedersen > sure it is
<ejofee> samppa: right. thank you.
<HymnToLife> zandaa > a CD burning app
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas: i have bugzilla open. the problem is the floppy device is not being created properly. only /dev/fd is being made, not /dev/fd0
<gnomefreak> zandaa, gnomebaker is a cd/dvd recorder with a gui interface
<zandaa> hmpedersen, I have yet to burn a CD under linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> on an up to date systems
<hmpedersen> HymnToLife: Thanx.. i installed it a few days ago.. Havent tried using it yet
<HymnToLife> for me it works just fine
<hmpedersen> i havent had anything to write to disc yet :P
<ejofee> what downloader does apt-get use and can it be set to use rsync?
<zandaa> hmpedersen, I've lately only used windows to burn discs
<runevi-terra> ... the pains of only one monitor . :-)
<gnomefreak> zandaa, i find it easier to burn them in linux :)
<zandaa> gnomefreak, why's that?
<ejofee> any way i could use fuzzy package names in apt-get and still have them recognized (like "apt-get install uificatio" installing "gaim-guifications")?
<hmpedersen> zandaa: Ive never had a working linux distro before i found ubuntu..
<zandaa> hmpedersen, me neither
<Kamping_Kaiser> ejofee: you would need some *'s
<topyli> zandaa: i also think it
<hmpedersen> ubuntu even identifies my dvd writer perfectly.. (usb)
<topyli> 's easier to just burn stuff with the file manager
<zandaa> topyli, and why is that?
* poningru yawns
<gnomefreak> zandaa, its just less stuff to deal with like with windows xp burner its alot of searching and drag and dropping in nero well to burn iso isnt the easiest thing k3b wohooo very easy
<topyli> zandaa: it would be horrible to have to launch a monster like nero just to make a simple data disk
<zandaa> gnomefreak, I've only used nero before
<ejofee> Kamping_Kaiser: please explain "you would need some *'s"
<hmpedersen> Ive never used anything but nero..
<zandaa> topyli, I've got no problems with nero, it works nice and simple
<ejofee> Kamping_Kaiser: ohhh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ejofee> Kamping_Kaiser: stupid of me
<oskude> sorry for off-topic, is there something "better/more used" than "partimage" ?
<hmpedersen> Yeah.. Nero is nice, easy and simple :)
<ejofee> Kamping_Kaiser: forget i ever asked that
<topyli> gnomefreak: the easiest way to burn an iso must surely be right clicking the iso in nautilus and choosing "burn"
<gnomefreak> zandaa,  yes it does but ever try burning an ISO image with nero?
<ejofee> Kamping_Kaiser: must have been in a hurry
<ejofee> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<poningru> oskude: yeah gparted
<zandaa> gnomefreak, yes... just recently in fact, worked like a charm
<gnomefreak> topyli, ive never tried that lol
<poningru> oskude: there is also qtparted
<BlueDevil> topyli: yeah, when it works :)
<poningru> oskude: I would use gparted
<poningru> oskude: what are you trying to do?
<whyameye> is there a shell command like "wait" where I can wait a number of seconds?
<hmpedersen> I burned plenty of isos with nero recently.. easy as.
<gnomefreak> zandaa,  but in nero you have to change the settings and everything
<smo> whyameye: sleep n (where n is .. number of seconds)
<hmpedersen> gnome, u have no reason to change the settings..
<zandaa> gnomefreak, really??? I didn't need to change any settings.....
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak > nope
<whyameye> smo: thanks!
<HymnToLife> nero rulez
<ejofee> Kamping_Kaiser: and, honestly, i wasn't expecting apt-get was supporting "*'s"... :)
<zandaa> hmpedersen, I guess we've got the same oppinions concerning Nero :P
<oskude> poningru, i use partimage, but i just wanted to know if theres something "better"...
<gnomefreak> nope? i had to to burn iso
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Why cannot read my computer the floppy disk in Ubuntu? What reason?
<hmpedersen> zandaa: Yeah.. And Hymn too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ejofee: regex expansion is done by the shell, IE bash
<zandaa> gnomefreak, what version were you using then?
<runevi-terra> Hum.  I really hope sensors output is wrong.
<topyli> gnomefreak: and the easiest way to make an audio cd would be dragging some audio files to a serpentine window and choosing "burn"
<gnomefreak> zandaa, 5.5 i think
<eyezdk> !help ntsf
<runevi-terra> It claims my 2.5V is 0.46V
<hmpedersen> Thats old..
<poningru> oskude: gparted is a little better I guess
<zandaa> gnomefreak, maybe that's why... I'm using version 6.0 which came with my DVD drive
<selinium> HymnToLife, and i assume you paid for your copy of nero? :)
<eyezdk> !ntsf
<ubotu> eyezdk: Wish i knew
<ejofee> Kamping_Kaiser: well, many apps refuse regex expansion
<HymnToLife> of course O:)
<poningru> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<selinium> HymnToLife, lol
<gnomefreak> zandaa, maybe thats why i have 6.0 and 6.6 here but no need to install them :)
<eyezdk> ahhhh  thx m8t
<Kamping_Kaiser> ejofee: yes, some like globbing ;)
<zandaa> gnomefreak, I see
<hmpedersen> right.. not only does it take ages to burn with pinnacle.. It allso doesnt close the disc, so i cant read it!
<zandaa> darnit... my XFCE dock froze O_O
<oskude> poningru, is "qparted" a "qt" application ? i need console version... (dont need x in my rescue cd)
<BlueDevil> oskude: yes, qt app
<poningru> oskude: oh yeah those are both X based
<hmpedersen> Then there is only the hour long grind of transferring the files trough my mp3 player :( (30 transfers)
<poningru> oskude: then there is nothing better
<zandaa> hmpedersen, why's that? what kinda MP3 player you got?
<ejofee> what downloader does apt-get use and can it be set to use rsync?
<topyli> oskude: how about good old parted. qparted is just a front end for that anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's the differnece between udev and udev-udeb?
<HymnToLife> oskude > there is parted which is command-line
<smo> Kamping_Kaiser: udebs are used by the installer .. I don't believe they're intended for any other use
<hmpedersen> zandaa: a nice mp3 player.. Reads SD cards.. But i only have a 256mb card..
<Kamping_Kaiser> smo: ok thanks.
<oskude> are we all talking about same kind of programs, i use this http://www.partimage.org/  (i though parted is only for partitioning, not for backup)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *will search it in bugzilla as well then*
<zandaa> hmpedersen, ah... I have an iPod O_O
<navare> Hello and a good Day to you all. I got a really dumb Question but i simpli dont know it.
<hmpedersen> But i just found out.. I installed nero on the server a few months ago when i had to make backup and got tired of pinnacle..
<HymnToLife> na
<navare> How can i Delet a file?
<HymnToLife> click on it and hit delete :/
<navare> Its a root file
<Jormundgand> navare: Open a terminal, sudo rm <filename>
<HymnToLife> then do it as root, if you know what you're doing
<aeon17x> Be VERY careful using rm as root.
<navare> thank you Jormundgand.
<Jormundgand> You're welcome.
<ltibor65> Hi ubotu! Can you help me? I cannot read the floppy drive.
<HymnToLife> be VERY careful doing ANYTHING as root :p
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<smo> I hate to sound judgemental, but if you're not sure how to delete, are you sure you should be removing things owned by  root?  most of them are there for a reason
<hmpedersen> Be very carefull -using- root!
<Jormundgand> "oh no, I just saw that there were loads of useless files taking up space in /bin."
<lilo_booter> having a problem with my laptop - the physical resolution of the display is 1280x800, but i can't seem to get X to use that - 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480 are the only options listed though only 1280x800 is defined in xorg.conf - flglrx drivers installed - anyone have any ideas on this?
<navare> Hm i want to delet libint.10.a cuz i got an error with it if i load it with xorg.conf since ive installed ATI Drivers
<Korpios> I'd strongly suggest aliasing basic commands e.g., "rm" as "rm -i" as root
<HymnToLife> !tell lilo_booter about fixres
<johndarkhorse> HymnToLife: please dont use "root". we use sudo here (for superuser duties)
<HymnToLife> johndarkhorse > that's the same, isn't it
<hmpedersen> Jormundgand, allmost a classic.. Just like back in the DOS days, a guy comes into the store and complains his computer doesnt work anymore.. He'd been trying out the games on it, and deleted those that didnt work.. Including 'Commander'
<Korpios> (actually, I'd suggest aliasing "rm" as "rm -i" for *any* user)  :-)
<hmpedersen> (command.com)
<topyli> Jormundgand: "lots of commands i never use like bash"
<johndarkhorse> HymnToLife: "root" is something other distros use, we do not have a root account enabled by default here
<esters> sudo rm -rf / and your problems will wanish...with your files
<smo> hmpedersen; I've seen similar happen on windows .. there's hundreds of files just hanging around taking up space
<Jormundgand> hmpedersen, topyli: You got it.
<HymnToLife> johndarkhorse > I know that, thank you
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<lilo_booter> HymnToLife, thanks - have seen that though - didn't help - ddcprobe doesn't list 1280x800
<Rarj> dd-ing a HDDsure takes time !!
<poningru> ulisse: hello
<HymnToLife> funny, my 280800 was reognized out of the box on my laptop
<defiance> Heh, the first thing I do on a fresh ubuntu-install is sudo passwd root so I can use 'su'.
<defiance> P:
<defiance> :
<HymnToLife> 1280x800
<hmpedersen> ...
<ulisse> I'm using beagle on breezy, sometimes i have multiple instances of mono (~15) that slows down the machine...
<hmpedersen> How many in here use Ubuntu on their laptops?
<runevi> Korpios: You'll never _learn_ if rm is aliased to rm -i
<navare> /libGL error: drmMap of sarea failed
<navare> / i get that error when i run fgl_glxgears
<navare>  ... but if i load libint10.a XServer dont load it gives me an error "Duplicate bla bla found X Server cant start" =(
<ejofee> i hope you don't mind me retrying: what downloader does apt-get use and can it be set to use rsync?
<ejofee> i hope you don't mind me retrying: what downloader does apt-get use and can it be set to use rsync?
<poningru> defiance: how did you do that?
<BlueDevil> Rarj: i hope it's not your boot hdd :)
<lilo_booter> hmpedersen, am trying..
<defiance> poningru, sudo passwd root ? just as that.
<ejofee> !apt-get
<ubotu> I guess apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<leagris> Seveas, as you kindly recommanded, I posted the bug update issue on ubutu-devel@list. Thank you again. I did my best to write it open minded and not looking as rant or trol.
<poningru> defiance: no dude your toungue sticking out thingie
<defiance> oh, lmao
<defiance> alt gr+ p
* poningru curses foriegn keyboards
<defiance> hehe
<Rarj> BlueDevil, im live on Ubuntu 5.10, dd-ing the whole drive
<johndarkhorse> poningru: use the character palette panel applet
<topyli> ulisse: beagle is like that. after running beagled for a few hours it gets pretty useless
* MickMcMack curses non-English everythings.
<Korpios> runevi: if "learning" is forever losing an important file, most people have done that far too many times in their lives already :-)
<BlueDevil> Rarj: wiping out windows? :D
<ulisse> topyli, so it is a known issue...
<hmpedersen> Ive never had a laptop that would run linux before..
<navare> anyone got a ATI (Xxxx) too and using Unbuntu for 64 Bit AMD?
<Rarj> actually LOL
<hmpedersen> Last time i had a laptop, ubuntu didnt exist (to my knowledge)
<runevi> Korpios: I heard a story about a redhat consultant that did an "rm *" and expected the -i to be set. :)  It wasn't ;D
<j813> wat the command in FSTAB to mount other ext3 Partitions? Thanks
<gnomefreak> ubuntu has only been around since 2003
<HymnToLife> lmao runevi
<topyli> ulisse: it just isn't ready for mortal users yet
<ulisse> topyli, but it sometimes doesn't happen at all after a lot of hours, and other times it happens just after the boot...
<lilo_booter> hmpedersen, have been running linux on my laptops for years - varying degrees of success, but generally always usable
<Korpios> runevi: lmao, I never automatically assume it's set; I have it set to save myself if I slip
<hmpedersen> ahh.. then it -didnt- exist 4 years ago when i had my old laptop (identical to this one)
<runevi> HymnToLife: Never start depending on interactive mode. :D
<Hanganfs> hello people i got a quick question
<vbgunz> anyone know of a better bit torrent client? Something that would preferably open up new torrents in one window across multiple tabs?
<HymnToLife> I'll remember that runevi :p
<Hanganfs> what does ubuntu best read from ntfs or fat32?
<runevi> Korpios: Anyays, I would just be frustrated if -i was set when I clean out spool directories with thousands of files. :D
<BlueDevil> vbgunz: azureus?
<gnomefreak> Hanganfs, feel free to ask and if we know we will answer
<Korpios> runevi: truncating a rm wildcard a bit too short is *not* fun :D
<ulisse> topyli, ok, i'll survive killing some monos when the machine slows down... thanks!
<HymnToLife> Hanganfs > afaik, it's the same
<poningru> vbgunz: many just go into synaptic and search for torrent
<vbgunz> BlueDevil: dunno, will look
<poningru> vbgunz: dont use azureus
<sOeMe> !de
<ubotu> de is, like, Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<poningru> it sucks
<Rarj> id love to switch to Gnu/linux completely, but i play games on WinXP
<BlueDevil> lol
<avalost> are there breezy packages for firefox 1.5 anywhere?
<Korpios> runevi: well that's why I always assume I need to set -f where necessary
<runevi> Korpios: I've never done too large bloopers with rm yet .:)
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Korpios> hehe
<aeon17x> Rarj: it's okay.
<gnomefreak> avalost, no
<poningru> avalost: no
<vbgunz> poningru: thats what I mean. Maybe someone has an opinon and I would just like to hear'em
* avalost compiles
<avalost> thanks
<Hanganfs> HymnToLife: ok, thanks. cause i have some data i have to backup before i switch ubuntu and i was wondering what file system i should back it up too
<poningru> !tell avalost about firefox1.5
<runevi> Korpios: It'll happen sooner or later though.  8 years without a blooper with rm .. :D
<joedj> vbgunz: you can easily do that with one of the console clients like bittornado and gnome-terminal or konsole too, or you can use screen
<BlueDevil> ubotu: tell avalost about firefox1.5
<topyli> ulisse: most of those processes are actualy useful. one might be opening and indexing your pdf files, while another one is monitoring your gaim logs, and so on.
<runevi> Korpios: Done some blooper with dd though ;D
<vbgunz> joedj: skill level is low... need spinach...
<topyli> ulisse: they are just badly leaking memory or whatever, i don't understand beagle's innyrds
<Korpios> runevi: oh boy, I've done those too :)
<joedj> vbgunz: pressing ctrl+shift+n in an xterminal should open a new tab
<hmpedersen> I never did get skype to work on this laptop.. The moment the one im talking to says something, skype disables all sound..
<Hanganfs> and the only ones i know of that windows can create is ntfs or fat32
<gnomefreak> Hanganfs, fat16 still also
<vbgunz> joedj: actually, it opened a new window for me
<Hanganfs> hehe yes that as well
<gnomefreak> depending on what version you use
<Hanganfs> but i have 90gb to backup and fat16 is not sufficient for that
<h08817> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is, like, first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<hmpedersen> gnomefreak: no fat16 for xp..
<Hanganfs> can ubuntu read from ntfs without problem?
<Rarj> anyone know how to make a USB drive bootable ?
<joedj> vbgunz: well, that's annoying ;) maybe there's something in the menu. i use Konsole, where it works
<vbgunz> joedj: I think I got it
<h08817> !java
<gnomefreak> hmpedersen, no they use fat32 instead
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<HymnToLife> Hanganfs > yes
<Hanganfs> thanks for the help :)
<vbgunz> joedj: I used shift+ctrl+t
<dylan_> im trying to install firefox 1.5, i did everything the ubuntu wiki told me, but whenever i try to make symlinks, ln tells me that the file or directory already exists?
<BlueDevil> Rarj: yes, there's a utility from HP for that
<hmpedersen> gnomefreak: i know :) well.. my xp has -never- bothered with fat32. only ntfs :P
<hmpedersen> gnomefreak: (i work with large video files)
<vbgunz> joedj: how can I use the terminal to download a torrent? What command am I looking for?
<gnomefreak> hmpedersen, i used to use ntfs cause it handles the packages nicer
<poningru> dylan_: then you are good to go
<poningru> dylan_: try running firefox 1.5 now
<gnomefreak> im running xp with fat32 on other drive
<joedj> vbgunz: the command i use is 'btdownloadcurses' (though i create a shorter alias for it). to get it, sudo apt-get install bittornado
<hmpedersen> gnomefreak: You know.. a 10 minute video sequence being edited takes ntfs.. the files are +4gb..
<dylan_> poningru, whenever i click Applications > and go to Firefox it opens 1.0.7
<dylan_> not 1.5
<topyli> vbgunz: ptdownloadcurses for example
<gnomefreak> they fixed the unstablity of ff1.5 yet?
<poningru> dylan_: which wiki did you go to?
<BlueDevil> dylan_: did you do the divert?
<poningru> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> I guess firefox1.5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dylan_> BlueDevil, i dont know
<dylan_> BlueDevil, can you help me?
<dylan_> poningru, i went to that one
* hmpedersen mumbles to self: ofcourse.. 10 minutes video requires hours of recording first.. no wonder it takes +4gb files..
<gnomefreak> lol
<BlueDevil> dylan_: did you run this: "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox" ?
<senectus> what is the permissions on everyone elses .mozilla folder??
<ejofee> what downloader does apt-get use and can it be set to use rsync? (i hope you don't mind me insisting)
<dylan_> BlueDevil, ill do that n see
<dylan_> BlueDevil, dpkg-divert: `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' clashes with `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox'
<hmpedersen> ejofee, oh.. sorry.. did you say something?
<grogoreo> hi
<senectus> what is the permissions on everyone elses .mozilla folder?? I've stuffed mine I think
<runevi> Hm.  Aptitude has minesweeper integrated.  Can it send email yet?
<BlueDevil> dylan_: do "dpkg-divert --list|grep firefox" and pastebin
<runevi> .. and does it have a kitchen sink? :D
<BlueDevil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<poningru> senectus: it should be 700
<poningru> runevi: what are you talking about dude?
<grogoreo> I'm just trying to install LimeWire using this http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03s06.html#id2529193 and have finished it, but it wont start. I have manually ran the RunLime.sh file and in the CLI it says:   Loading LimeWire:    Exception during runtime initialization     java.lang.NullPointerException          <<No stacktrace available>>
<dylan_> BlueDevil, i removed the old diversion..i messed up on the old one
<runevi> poningru: I'm making fun of minesweper in aptitude, and the old adage that every app with suffer feature creep until it can send email / has a kitchen sink installed ;D
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<runevi> .. with/will
<hmpedersen> Anyone in here superstitious?
<poningru> runevi: rofl gotcha
<ejofee> hmpedersen: what downloader does apt-get use and can it be set to use rsync? (i hope you don't mind me insisting) :P
<dylan_> BlueDevil, when you do ln -s, which directory comes first?  source?
<BlueDevil> dylan_: man ln
<ulisse> topyli, I know that some processes can be useful, but sometimes i need to use my pc... I'll try shutting down beagled at all, instead of killing.
<hmpedersen> ejofee, sorry i dont know.. I don't think anyone can answer you, as they would have..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ejofee  about apt-get
<poningru> ejofee: try the mailing list
<poningru> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<zandaa> how do I install a plugin into GAIM?
<dylan_> BlueDevil, I GOT IT!! i had to rm the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox file and ln -s my /opt/firefox/firefox to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox ... simple
<hmpedersen> zandaa, where do you -find- plugins for gaim?
<topyli> ulisse: yes, it might be best to shutdown beagle cleanly with beagle-shutdown, then start beagled again after a little while
<zandaa> hmpederson, at the gaim website http://gaim.sourceforge.net
<BlueDevil> dylan_: actually you screwed things up
<dylan_> BlueDevil, then why does it work?
<ejofee> poningru: thank you
<ejofee> hmpedersen: right, thanks :)
<ejofee> gnomefreak: thanks
<poningru> ejofee: sorry we couldnt be of more help
<gnomefreak> dylan_,  just because something works doesnt mean it works correctly ;)
<gnomefreak> ejofee, yw
<j813> anyone know wat the command in FSTAB to mount other ext3 Partitions? Thanks
<BlueDevil> dylan_: reinstall firefox 1.0.7 and see if it does work anymore
<ejofee> zandaa: if it's a builtin plugin, you just check it. otherwise, "apt-get install gaim-*"
<poningru> dylan_: baah just leave it alone
<poningru> if it works leave it alone
<hmpedersen> zandaa, thanx..I'll just try figure out an answer to your question..
<ejofee> poningru: why, np, you've already been of much help
<smo> j813; pretty much the same as the existing ones.  replace the first item to point to the right device, and the second to where you want it mounted
<zandaa> ejofee, I don't think the plugin I wanna use is in repos, I'll check though
<ejofee> zandaa: which plugin
<ejofee> zandaa: which plugin?
<BlueDevil> dylan_: that divert had a purpose
<gnomefreak> zandaa, what plug-in is it?
<dylan_> BlueDevil, i dont know how i did it wrong
<zandaa> ejofee, guiifications, it gives graphical notice of people signing in etc
<ejofee> zandaa: it IS
<ejofee> zandaa: i know what it does
<BlueDevil> poningru: when he comes back saying that firefox stopped working, you be the one to help him
<ejofee> zandaa: i use it too
<zandaa> ejofee, thanks... I get confused by the sounds of GAIM
<ejofee> apt-get install gaim-guifications
<{{CORONA}}> hellp
<ejofee> zandaa: apt-get install gaim-guifications
<ejofee> zandaa: well, it's not *quite* "GAIM". it's either Gaim or gaim. :P
<zandaa> well....
<BlueDevil> purists! :P
<zandaa> what does GAIM, Gaim gaim, g41m or whatever matter???
<ulisse> !info beagle
<poningru> BlueDevil: sure will
<ubotu> beagle: (Desktop search tool), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 836 kB, Installed size: 3100 kB
<ari_stress> zandaa, linux differentiate capitalization
<topyli> zandaa: you can select when gaim notifies you with sounds. for example my gaim is silent until something very special happens :)
<ejofee> zandaa: by either Gaim or gaim they want to prove they didn't mean it to be an acronym!
<zandaa> ari_stress, but it doesn't matter if you talk about it which spelling you use
<j813> smo: thanks, like this?>  dev/hda8               /media/example                  ext3    defaults        1 1
<topyli> zandaa: i also use guifications because my speakers are often off
<{{CORONA}}> hi apt-get seems to throwing out this error: segmentation faulty tree 50 % can someone help
<smo> j813; you'll want a leading / on the /dev, but otherwise, spot-on
<ejofee> zandaa: they want it like a stand-alone name. they hate "aim" being taken as "aol instant messenger"
<j813> smo: oh ya sorry
<zandaa> topyli, ah ok... I use headphones often, but the sounds are confusing
<j813> thanks
<ejofee> zandaa: (and i do, too, as i don't particularly like aol)
<HymnToLife> then why did they call it gaim in the first place ?
<poningru> what are we arguing?
<BlueDevil> lack of inspiration :)
<HymnToLife> lol
<j813> smo: its safe to add it anywhere in fstab?
<zandaa> ejofee, ah now I see
<topyli> zandaa: use some non-confusing sounds then! :)
<ejofee> HymnToLife: well, that's another question ;)
<Torez> Can someone please explain to me why my screen resolution is hugely bigger than my screen, and I have to scroll around?!
<zandaa> topyli, can't find em
<smo> j813: not sure actually.  I always add to the end
<poningru> Torez: change it?
<topyli> zandaa: you couild configure gaim to fart whenever i say something :)
<ejofee> HymnToLife: maybe because "gim" sucks and "g" must stand for gnome / gtk?
<Torez> I've tried changing, I've even reinstalled Ubuntu, and still I'm stuck with this.
<j813> smo: thanks
<BlueDevil> goim :)
<kakei> can any one pls tell me why when i try to install ubuntu i get http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7008/ubuntu0352kt.jpg
<HymnToLife> "gim" is kewl :p
<zandaa> topyli, but farts are disgusting
<poningru> !tell Torez about resolution
<Rarj> Hi. i just formatted my HDD .. want to add 3 partitions, can anyone help ?
<ejofee> HymnToLife: actually, "maybe because "g" must stand for gnome / gtk and "gim" sucks?" :)
<poningru> Torez: that should help
<topyli> zandaa: oh well, i'd prefer being associated with some other sound anyway :)
<poningru> Torez: oh btw by low they mean everything is huge
<BlueDevil> Torez: force the resolution you want by using the "Virtual" option in xorg.conf
<smo> kakei: my first guess would be a corrupt disk.  incomplete & invalid format look rather forboding
<kakei> smo the disk was sent by ubuntu =(
<topyli> zandaa: in the preferences -> sounds dialog, you can tick what events you want to be assosiated with sounds, and which sounds
<zandaa> topyli, you know if I can list packages in terminal using apt-get? (you know like packages that start with gaim-)
<topyli> zandaa: apt-cache search gaim
<thoreauputic> zandaa: apt-cache search gaim
<zandaa> ah ok
<ale3hs> basically I want to remove some programs like kdevelop that I installed.. I try to do that by "add aplications" but when I am try to remove it, it says that other application depending on it, that is some weird coz I just installed it.. and it happens almost in every package I have installed.. so plz how I remove things???
<poningru> ale3hs: try using synaptic
<Rarj> hi. im using cfdisk... can i have 2 pri parts 1 for ntfs and 1 for linux ?
<poningru> ale3hs: system->administration->synaptic package manager
<ale3hs> poningru, I will try, but I dont see any differece
<leshaste>  how do you comment out a line in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf ?
<topyli> ale3hs: well, if other packages depend on it, they will simply be removed
<BlueDevil> zandaa: if you want to list installed packages, use dpkg -l 'gaim*'
<ale3hs> poningru, topyli yea true.. some stupid that u cannot do that in add application option
<Torez> According to this, I have no xorg.conf..
<zandaa> bluedevil, thanks, I was talking about the packages available on repost
<BlueDevil> Torez: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<topyli> ale3hs: you can't? that is certainly a usability bug you should reporty
<leshaste> any idea how to get rid of this error when I start firefox "Fontconfig error: "conf.d", line 1: no element found" ?
<ale3hs> topyli, when i try to remove TOTEM it says that will remove ubuntu-desktop as well... what is ubuntu desktop??
<smo> zandaa: I believe you're looking for apt-cache.  apt-cache search gaim found me gaim-guifications, and apt-cache policy gaim-guifications told me it's in universe
<ale3hs> topily, i said I cannot remove from add aplication option but I can doit from synaptic
<topyli> ale3hs: it's just a meta-package that depends on the default set of ubuntu apps. it's not needed after installation
<zandaa> smo, I already found it with help from some other people, thanks though :D
<BlueDevil> ale3hs: it's a metapackage that depends on all packages that constitute the desktop system
<zandaa> ale3hs, what are you looking to do?
<topyli> ale3hs: yes, i understand that. i still say it's a bug.
* gnomefreak says to self this had better work :(
<Torez> So hopw do I use the virtual option in this file?
<zandaa> gnomefreak, what up?
<smo> zandaa: sorry, I didn't notice (I'm at work, so intermittent)
<Rarj> how do i choose reiserfs in cfdisk ?
<gnomefreak> im attempting ff1.5 :(
<zandaa> smo, it's ok
<hmpedersen> Is tere -any- way to chmod -everything- inside a folder? Including subfolders and files in those
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: it works :)
<ernie_> i am just playing with aliases in ~/.bashrc... i learned how to make agi an alias for apt get install, could i put a line in the there that would allow me to make an alias for a program as well. so i could type "api bass" for example instead of apt-get install beneath-a-steel-sky?
<rambo3> chmod 700 *
<zandaa> gnomefreak, for some reason the FF I got installed closes when I want to look at certain pages
<rambo3> or sub dirs /*/*
<gnomefreak> i just had to reinstall ubuntu so i wont lose nothing if i have to do it again
<topyli> hmpedersen: chmod -R
<BlueDevil> ernie_: yes
<ale3hs> BlueDevil, topyli thanx .. zandaa trying to remove all these packages I dont need.. gee ubuntu comes with a lot packages in default installation without asking u to choose... thats a bit annoying
<Torez> How do I use Virtual?
<zandaa> ale3hs, that's what the developers think is usefull etc.
<hmpedersen> thanx topyli
<zandaa> ale3hs, so your problem is solved then?
<topyli> ale3hs: well, they choose sane defaults that would enable most people do what they mostly want to do on a computer
<gnomefreak> ale3hs,  they are "most popular" packages
<ernie_> Blue Devil could i just put alias bass = "beneath-a-steel-sky"?
<topyli> ale3hs: if you're not happy with them, you change them
<gnomefreak> ok here we go lets see if i can do this :(
<BlueDevil> Torez: you add the Virtual x,y where x,y define the virtual resolution you want to use
<ale3hs> zandaa, yea ..thanx
<zandaa> just a quick question, is it normal to not be able to take screenshots in XFCE4?
<Torez> so just add "Virtual 1280, 960" Anywhere in Xorg.conf?
<samppa> zandaa: With which tool are you trying to get screenshots?
<dpupp> anyone know how to make conky draw to double buffer instead of single? i have the option set but its saying Conky: failed to set up double buffer. Drawing to single.
<zandaa> samppa, not any tool, just by pressing print screen on my keyboard
<samppa> okay
<zandaa> samppa, it should work right?
<mrtwister> hi. excet punbb, any other forums have integration with txp?
<hawking> Is there a way to get a list of my all installed packages and save them to a text file?
* gnomefreak gonna yell
<ale3hs> btw a small problem, when I try run galeon it says --> (galeon:10083): WARNING **: I could not load the bookmarks file, will load the default bookmarks from /usr/share/galeon/default-bookmarks.xbel.
<ale3hs> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?
<ale3hs> System error?:: No such file or directory
<zandaa> hawking: dpkg -l '*'
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, it DOESNT work
<zandaa> hawking, I believe that's it
<kakei> smo the disk was sent by ubuntu =(
<kakei> can any one pls tell me why when i try to install ubuntu i get http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7008/ubuntu0352kt.jpg
<samppa> zandaa: I don't know should Print Screen work in XFCE4. If you want to take shots, try out scrot (apt-get install scrot). It is used from a terminal -> open your favourite terminal and type "scrot". It has also many options (scrot --help).
<zandaa> samppa, k will do
<Torez> so just add "Virtual 1280, 960" Anywhere in Xorg.conf?
<zandaa> samppa, is it also able to just paste it in memory?
<zandaa> hawking, did it work?
<hmpedersen> Topyli, thanx.. Finally i got that trash cleared out..
<hawking> not exactly
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, i moved the settings file to desktop and downloaded the tar now its telling me it cant find it im at the point trying to move it to opt
<topyli> hmpedersen: you couldn't empty trash?
<egytrack> hello
<rubem> hi there
<rubem> how to create a user?
<egytrack> how i can set webserver apache with php support ?
<topyli> hmpedersen: it happens sometimes when you build a package for example and root-owned files are moved to trash
<Loevborg> rubem, use the gui system/administration/users
<hmpedersen> topyli, some file deep inside the folders i had deleted was copyprotected (allso no delete)
<rubem> egytrack. http://ubuntuguide.org/
<rubem> Loevborg, thank you
<intero> hi
<johndarkhorse> rubem: system > admin > users and groups
<hmpedersen> I had deleted a folder full of music
<hmpedersen> copied from a cd..
<topyli> hmpedersen: then i just do "sudo rm -rf .Trash/* "
<johndarkhorse> rubem: please dont recomend ubuntuguide, use help.ubuntu.com instead
<emurz> Hello, where can I find information on how to add multiverse repositories?
<Loevborg> rubem, you're welcome
<topyli> hmpedersen: no typos allowed :)
<thoreauputic> rubem: please don't recommend that site
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell emurz about repos
<ernie_> is there a command to have to have apt-get install autoresume if it loses connection due to time out?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: can't find the downloaded tar?
<johndarkhorse> ernie_: it will pick up where it left off, if you issue the same command
<rubem> thoreauputic - This site is perfect!
<hmpedersen> Thanx topyli, Ill make a shortcut for that line, so i dont have to type it :)
<thoreauputic> ernie_: just retype your original command and it will pick up where it left off
<ernie_> john- i know, but i would like to automate it.  it drops off a lot
<gnomefreak> no it downloaded to desktop and when i went to cd it to opt it said no such ....
<thoreauputic> rubem: no it isn't
<topyli> hmpedersen: make an alias in your .bashrc if you like
<rubem> thoreauputic: the instruction are simple and easy
<ernie_> john- my ethernet card appears to only be partially supported
<smo> rubem: past tense, unfortunately.  from what I gather a lot of it is dangerously outdated
<johndarkhorse> rubem: some of the instructions are also destructive to breezy
<thoreauputic> rubem: it's out of date and breaks people's systems
<topyli> hmpedersen: alias force-empty="sudo rm -rf $HOME/.Trash/*"
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: tar.gz or tar.bz2?
<gnomefreak> tar.gz but im starting over now
<Dartan> Hey all...anybody here know much about usb on ubuntu?
<rubem> thoreauputic, johndarkhorse, smo - But it is only the repositorie instructions that are "wrong", aren't?
<Loevborg> Does anyone know how to have closing a laptop's lid trigger a suspend-to-disk?
<DelTree> is there anyone to tell me how I could customize install/powerpc/vmlinux of the liveCD ?
<johndarkhorse> rubem: help.ubuntu.com has the same info, if not more info that is safe for ubuntu usage
<topyli> rubem: a lot of the instructions on ubuntuguide are just plain incorrect
<gnomefreak> now im getting an can not stat signons.txt
<thoreauputic> rubem: unfortunately a lot of the other stuff is bad too - the sound advice for instance
<ale3hs> kubuntu is released from the same team as ubuntu??
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: (cd ~/Desktop && tar zxvf firefox-1.5.tar.gz -C /opt/)
<thoreauputic> ale3hs: yes, more or less
<johndarkhorse> DelTree: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<thoreauputic> ale3hs: kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: with sudo
<rubem> thoreauputic, johndarkhorse, smo - hum. ok... but at least the apache+php info is correct
<zandaa> samppa, how do I take a screenshot of a specific window using scrot?
<gnomefreak> ok blue i will try ty
<rubem> thoreauputic, johndarkhorse, smo - why they keep that information?
<DelTree> johndarkhorse: does not speak about the kernel...
<thoreauputic> rubem: there are better guides now - like help.ubuntu.com
<ernie_> is there a way to verify your sources list?  I keep adding lines here and there so i can install various programs or codecs.  Could someone potentially put some malware on one of those servers and just call it win32_codec or something?
<johndarkhorse> rubem: ubuntuguide is a private web page, not anything to do with us
* gnomefreak brb need smoke while redownloading tar
<kakei> can any one pls tell me why when i try to install ubuntu i get http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7008/ubuntu0352kt.jpg
<thoreauputic> rubem: it was an independent effort - not official
<DelTree> johndarkhorse: and I said *live* CD...
<johndarkhorse> ernie_: no. the repositories require authentication to put stuff into
<topyli> rubem: i don't even know who "they" are. it's certainly a ubuntu authorized page
<johndarkhorse> DelTree: the same link with "live" instead of "install" will work
<DelTree> I'm getting mad...
<ale3hs> thoreauputic, when I had linux QT wasnt open sourced.. and it was shit.. but still as I see in screenshots no much improvement
<kakei> any command to when i install ubuntu tell him where to start installing ? like..... linux /partition/
<thoreauputic> ale3hs: that's material for a flamewar :)
<AndyR> any brits here see/hear/feel the explosion?
<johndarkhorse> DelTree: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<Torez> FFS WILL SOMEONE ANSWER MY QUESTION: Do I just add Virtual anywhere in the Xorg.conf file?!
<rambo3> ale3s true that , thats why i dont use kde
<ernie_> johndarkhorse: but if someone has me put www.malware.com into my sources, and i was unaware, then is there any other verefication?
<ale3hs> thoreauputic, what u mean?? that gtk users and qt users are rivals or smth??
<yatesy> Torez: thats really not going to get you any answers
<thoreauputic> Torez: don't shout, and watch your language please
<johndarkhorse> Torez: if nobody knows your answer, you won't get one no matter what you say
<samppa> zandaa: scrot -s
<johndarkhorse> Torez: we are all volunteers here, not omnipotent on this stuff
<samppa> zandaa: use that command and then click the window
<zandaa> samppa, k thanks
<Torez> Nobody seems to know much around here. I have been trying for days to get simple answers out of people in here. It's rare, but once or twice I get a half-bothered answer, then that's it, people leave me in the dark again.
<zandaa> samppa, I can also combine it with -d 5 right/
<thoreauputic> ale3hs: it's kind of traditional to argue about KDE/Gnome ;)
<samppa> zandaa: I don't know, have a try
<thoreauputic> Torez: sorry to hear it
<emurz> is it safe to enable all the repos. in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2325 ?
<Torez> Needless to say, I'm now very annoyed. Ubuntu has proved it has power, but so far has only shown me it's middle finger.
<hmpedersen> topyli: How exactly? I dont know much about linux yet/anymore
<thoreauputic> Torez: your annoyance is your problem, don't blame volunteers for it
<ernie_> Torez- there is high demand, look at how many people are asking questions currently.  usually someone will try and answer i find if i am just patient
<topyli> hmpedersen: just edit your .bashrc file and add the alias. my .bashrc for reference: http://siltala.net/comp/dot-bashrc
<zandaa> samppa, it seems a delay isn't necessary when using -s, because it waits for input
<Rarj> hi. can anyone advise me on cfdisk ?
<Torez> I have gotten NOWHERE with Ubuntu over the past few days. I've tried and tried, looked for guides, they've been no help, and I've repeatedly come back here.
<DelTree> johndarkhorse: just what I thought... speaks only about the .cloop...
<ale3hs> thoreauputic, I am curius to see somewhere statistics how many ppl they got gnome and how many kde..
<rambo3> stop whining
<NiLz> hi
<gnomefreak> emurz,  yes but i never tried the last ones the hoary ones so that i dont know the rest are fine
<hmpedersen> thanx topyli
<Torez> It's fair enough that you're all volounteers, and I think that you're doing a good job, but what annoys me is I ask a question, someone tells me HALF of something, then that's it, no matter what I do, nobodoy ever continues to help.
<thoreauputic> Torez: have you looked at  wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation  ?
<smo> Torez; Section screen, subsection display .. you'll usually find Depth in there, Virtual belongs there too.  fwiw it was shown in the third google result for 'xorg conf virtual'
<NiLz> is there any good documentiation on what fonts do I need to install
<NiLz> somehow the fonts look different in breezy than they were in hoary
<NiLz> web pages etc
<NiLz> I have all the basic fonts like Arial, Verdana etc installed
<NiLz> and bitmapped fonts enabled
<Torez> Yes. The Wiki has helped me sometimes, but not all the time.
<zandaa> Torez, I've been having the same kinda thing when I first began, you just gotta have patience is what I've learned
<Toma-> Torez: what are u complaining about?
<erUSUL> NiLz, maybe msttcorefonts?
<ernie_> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu certification effort?
<egytrack> i could not install php4 i got eror
<thoreauputic> Torez: you should subscribe to the mailing list as well
<emurz> gnomefreak, I enabled everything except for the hoary
<poningru> ernie_: what do you mean?
<oggah> Hello, I got a quite big problem. I installed Ubuntu Hoary yesterday on my laptop. Dual-boot with winxp. (on same Harddrive). I created a partition, 4Gb with ubuntu on. And another, 1Gb as a swap. The rest of the harddrive is dedicated to winxp. (ntfs). I would like to remove ubuntu completley. When I enter the ubuntuinstallation, where you can edit partitions, it doesnt recognize any partitions at all. Just a single drive. Partition magic in win
<NiLz> erUSUL: installed..
<erUSUL> Torez what is your problem? Ask or shut up this is a support channel
<thoreauputic> Torez:  http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<gnomefreak> emurz,  thats fine save and run sudo apt-get update
<poningru> oggah: just use your windows install cd
<poningru> it will get rid of it
<ernie_> poningu- if there is any sort of online courses or anything being considered so that techs could say they are "Ubuntu certified" or something
<hrishi> how do I get the source for the kernel on Breezy? The kernael is 2.6.12-10-386 but package kernel-source-2.6.12-10 is not available
<Kamping_Kaiser> drop the  -10
<Torez> erUSUL, I have asked. I asked yesterday too. And the day before that. I get half an answer, then I'm left in the dark. I appreciate full well that this is a free service, and there's a lot of requests, but if I wasn't left half-helped over the past few days, I would be fine.
<samppa> oggah: Do you have WinXP installation disk? Use its partition tool, it will show ext3 and reiser partitions as "Unknown".
<Toma-> hrishi: have you enables the source repos?
<thoreauputic> hrishi: look for linux-source
<oggah> poningru: you saying I have to reinstall windows? :o
<poningru> ernie_: oh yeah that doesnt exist yet but its in the works iirc
<zandaa> samppa, thanks for showing me scrot, I'll get used to it eventually
<topyli> hrishi: that's the debian kernel. linux-source is the ubuntu one
<poningru> oggah: no
<Toma-> Torez: i havent heard your question yet.
<oggah> samppa: Ok!
<oggah> poningru: k
<erUSUL> Torez, i still do not know what your problem is
<poningru> just put put in your windows cd it will have the option of taking back that partition
<ernie_> poningru- thanks
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  i pasted the output and it doesnt look good let me know when you want to see it if you want to see it
<Torez> Anyhow, I don't wanna get into an argument over this, so thanks for the answer.
<poningru> ernie_: hold on there is a webpage with this stuff
<thoreauputic> !tell Torez about ask
<oggah> poningru: sounds good. Will try that. just put in the CD and reboot?
<smo> hrishi: if you're trying to build against your running kernel, you need the linux-headers- package to match your running kernel.  if you want to build the whole deal, linux-source-2.6.12 is what you want
<emurz> gnomefreak, which is better, xemacs or emacs21?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: what's the link?
<samppa> oggah: Remove the Ubuntu partitions, reboot, go to CD's recovery console and run command "fixmbr". It will then replace Grub with Windows' boot loader.
<BlueDevil> i was away
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5617
<samppa> zandaa: :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<poningru> ernie_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/partners/certification/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.98.158.155]  by thoreauputic
<ernie_> anyone recomend a network card that they know works well with linux?
<Toma-> Torez: whats your problem?
<gnomefreak> emurz,  i used emacs21 never used xemacs but i dont think there is a big difference
<barosl> what is useful for editing binary files?
<proxosi> anyone here
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ernie_ about hardware
<poningru> oggah: yeah basically
* egytrack_ was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  i figured as much thats why i asked firtst
<thoreauputic> oops
<hrishi> smo: trying to learn from the new LDD3 book. so I guess I need both the headers and the source of ht kernel I am running
<oggah> poningru: If I dont have any winxpCD
<oggah> ?
<proxosi> know how to make firefox flash compatible (me on amd 64)
<poningru> thoreauputic: what did you do?
<poningru> rofl
<Toma-> ernie_: wifi or ethernet?
<poningru> proxosi: not possible
<thoreauputic> accidentally kicked someone :)
<poningru> amd64 doesnt have flash
<proxosi> --
<hrishi> topyli: thanks will give that a shot
<poningru> thoreauputic: XD
<proxosi> how about firefox java compatible?
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic,  i didnt see him leave lol
<proxosi> there was a site.. but for some reaosn i cant make it
<poningru> proxosi: there is 64bit java iirc
<hrishi> thoreauputic: thanks
<proxosi> can u guide me..
<proxosi> wen i follow the steps
<proxosi> it doesnt work
* DelTree begins to wonder if there's any wqay to change any other file than filesystem.cloop on that f.... livecd...
<proxosi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<djk_> poningru: java yes, no plugin for 64 though
<topyli> proxosi: there's a 64 bit gnu flash, but it's not very good
<proxosi> o
<poningru> oggah: you have to get a http://www.sysresccd.org/ and use gparted to delete the ubuntu partition and merge it to ntfs
<thoreauputic> egytrack: ah - sorry about that :)
<egytrack_> thoreauputic , ok
<poningru> djk_: oh did not know that
<egytrack_> thoreauputic , i just got diconnected
<thoreauputic> egytrack: I kicked you accidentally :)
<gnomefreak> lol@he knows lol
<xubuntu> hello
<xubuntu> i'm new
<poningru> xubuntu: hi
<poningru> welcome
<xubuntu> thank's
<egytrack_> ok then , yes i was diconnected then join and kicked .. but anyone answer me ?
<proxosi> btw how you set a certain file associate with another pgram
<xubuntu> i have hear that here the connected people know so much about ubuntu
<poningru> egytrack: what was your question?
<egytrack_> i'm trying to install php
<egytrack_> i use this sudo apt-get install php4
<poningru> !php
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<egytrack_> and i get this eror
<oggah> poningru: thanks!
<egytrack_> Reading package lists... Done
<egytrack_> Building dependency tree... Done
<egytrack_> E: Couldn't find package php4
<gnomefreak> !info php
<oggah> exit
<Jormundgand> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<egytrack_> so , what's the proplem with this eror .
<xubuntu> can i talk with someone on private window to ask a question???
<zandaa> xubuntu, hit me
<poningru> egytrack: hmm thats weird
<chloubs> hello , in wich package is /sbin/init (sorry for my english)
<johndarkhorse> xubuntu: if you ask in here, you'll get a better response
<rambo3> did you enable universe repos in apt
<poningru> egytrack: try php5
<gnomefreak> xubuntu,  if you ask in room you get a better responce
<Jormundgand> !info php4
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: get out of my head, please :)
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<zandaa> johndarkhorse & gnomefreak, that on the other hand is also true
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse,  sowwy
<poningru> egytrack: oh true do you have universe enabled?
<shanonx> anyone know where i can get the libvisual0 dependancy?
<xubuntu> room???
<poningru> xubuntu: ask in here
<zandaa> xubuntu, just in the channel here
<xubuntu> ah ok
<poningru> no to individual people
<xubuntu> thank you
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: sudo bash -c '(cd ~/Desktop && tar zxvf firefox-1.5.tar.gz -C /opt/)'
<egytrack_> sudo apt-get install php5
<egytrack_> Reading package lists... Done
<egytrack_> Building dependency tree... Done
<egytrack_> E: Couldn't find package php5
<poningru> egytrack: also I would use php5
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<poningru> egytrack: dude you gotta enable universe
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: make sure /opt exists prior to running that
<zandaa> does anyone know if Gaim has webcam support for MSN?
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  with the )?
<poningru> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<egytrack_> it's dosn't work by the way
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<emurz> gnomefreak, can I download the packages of debian to ubuntu safely?
<poningru> egytrack_: ?
<xubuntu> mi probles is that i can't insert a init script on xubuntu
<_jason> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<xubuntu> how can i do??
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: yes, with the ()
<Kindred> Hi, I have a usb drive (fat32) I want to be able to write to but it says it's owned by root.  It seems I have to chmod (will this work with fat32?), but should I be trying for /media/usbdisk or dev/sda1 (or whatever it is.. I forget)? And will this cause any problems if I want to also use a different usb device (mp3 player) later on, or will the permissions be the same.  Hope this kinda makes sense..  I just want to do it correct
<gnomefreak> emurz,  ubuntu packages should have most of the debians packages if not if you get the .deb package use dpkg to install it
<Kindred> sorry, that seemed like an essay. :|
<erUSUL> xubuntu, make the script executable place it in /etc/init.d/ and add it with rc-update.d
<gnomefreak> brb gotta see if i have opt :(
<erUSUL> !tell Kindred about windowsdrives
<xubuntu> i did to create the S and K files and it don't work... ???
<BlueDevil> erUSUL: rc-update is on gentoo :)
<xubuntu> what can happend?
<poningru> Kindred: dude it should automount
<poningru> Kindred: follow that link that ubotu gave you
<SirKillalot> which package do I need to be able to include <gtk/gtk.h>?
<Kindred> thanks, reading :)
<johndarkhorse> SirKillalot: libgtk*-dev
<zandaa> poningru, does it automatically give you proper rights for the USB stick??
<poningru> zandaa: yes
<SirKillalot> johndarkhorse, thanks, I'll try that out
<poningru> if you just plug it in it will give you rw access
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  what did i do?
<gnomefreak> lol
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: huh?
<gnomefreak> blue that listed a bunch of ff files
<hmpedersen> oh..
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: you unpacked firefox1.5 into /opt/firefox
<gnomefreak> the last one says firefox/removed-files
<BlueDevil> :)
<hmpedersen> NeroLinux looks interesting..
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh
<GNAM> auuaauuaau
<SirKillalot> johndarkhorse, it still says gtk/gtk.h no such file or directory...
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  where do i go from here? or is it done?
<SirKillalot> johndarkhorse, do I have to change the path to gtk-*/gtk.h?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: no it's not done
<xubuntu> help!!... i must do a init script to run vncserver
<SirKillalot> * is the version
<thoreauputic> SirKillalot: what are you compiling?
<gnomefreak> no need to link plug ins? or anything like htat?
<SirKillalot> thoreauputic, own project
<emurz> gnomefreak, I need the latest version of kdevelop, 3.3.x , in the repos there is 3.2.x . Is it quite safe to download the .deb package from the official website?
<xubuntu> i did a update-rc.d vncserver defaults 95
<thoreauputic> ah
<poningru> gnomefreak: what are you trying to do?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: you did save your profile, right?
<xubuntu> it creates the K95 and S95 files
<poningru> !tell gnomefreak about firefox1.5
<xubuntu> but it don't kork...
<proxosi> btw how you set a certain file associate with another pgram
<gnomefreak> yeah i think that was the ff settings file on desktop
<xubuntu> help please...
<thoreauputic> SirKillalot:  apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev might help
<gnomefreak> poningru,  that didnt work thats why im asking BlueDevil
<poningru> gnomefreak: what part didnt work?
<gnomefreak> everything after downloading ff1.5
<SirKillalot> thoreauputic, I already own all the packages :(
<poningru> wtf
<thoreauputic> hmm
<shanonx> anyone know where i can get the libvisual0 dependancy?
<_jason> proxosi, right click on the file -> properties -> open with
<topyli> proxosi: right click, choose properties, change it in the open with tab
<xubuntu> i musto go lunch now i'll be back
<SirKillalot> thoreauputic, look:
<xubuntu> thanks for all anyway
<SirKillalot> root@nerd:/home/caglar# locate gtk.h
<SirKillalot> /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: "cp ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak" just to be sure
<hmpedersen> How do i connect to remote desktop?
<erUSUL> xubuntu, read what i said
<xubuntu> yes u tray it
<xubuntu> it don't work
<xubuntu> i must go now
<xubuntu> i back sunny
<gnomefreak> blue cp: omitting directory /home/boxerboy/.mozilla
<xubuntu> thanks!!
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, thats good or bad?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: bad
<erUSUL> xubuntu, no need to create the s and k files update-rc.d
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<erUSUL>  will do it for you
<os2mac> hmpedersen: you must use an app like kdrc it's in the internet folder by default
<johndarkhorse> egytrack_: please see the /topic about pasting (and the other info is good to read also)
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: my bad
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: "cp -R ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak" just to be sure
<gnomefreak> rut ruh can i get it back?
<proxosi> topyli: thanks
<gnomefreak> that command just gave me a prompt
<emurz> Can anyone help me identify the problem with this program: http://pastebin.com/459478 ?
<BlueDevil> that's ok
<gnomefreak> goodie :)
<egytrack_> thank you johndarkhorse ..
<BlueDevil> you can do a ls -l ~/.mozilla.bak
<BlueDevil> it should list a bunch of files
<hmpedersen> oh.. just checked the clock.. Must go rest..
<gnomefreak> ok ill try
<egytrack_> dose anyone made a video tutorial for ubuntu system ?
<defiance> ehm
<poningru> egytrack_: actually yes there are
<GNAM> video tutorial auasduas
<egytrack_> really , where i can found it ?
<gnomefreak> total 8 than it justs lists the premissions and stuff only 2 lines after total 8
<Jormundgand> So how do I get sound working in Firefox 1.5's Flash player plugin?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: something *.default and plugins.* ?
<poningru> egytrack_: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5253052326994067125
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: install sdl with alsa support
<poningru> egytrack_: there are only two made
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  nope i got at very end of lines appreg on line 1 and firefox in blue on second line
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: pastebin
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  you want everything from the first command? that listed a bunch of files?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: no, just that last ls
<hawking> how can i get a list of my packages that I've installed so far?
<gnomefreak> ok
<purplefeltangel> how do i reinstall my sound drivers from scratch?
<_jason> hawking, you can get a list of everything installed with: dpkg -l
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5618
<mephis1987> hi
<mephis1987> i have sth to ask
<mephis1987> i have installed ubuntu
<mephis1987> and cant find the place to type linux command
<egytrack__> poningru , i got disconnected .. where is the tutorial you was saying and is it free to download ?
<shanonx> Does anyone know where I can find the libvisual0 dependancy?
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: that's ok
<_jason> shanonx, is that a package name?
<johndarkhorse> mephis1987: applications > accessories > terminal
<johndarkhorse> mephis1987: or hit alt-f2
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  ok so i can go on to the make default part on that wiki?
<shanonx> _jason: yes.. it is a dependancy for "Lives" the video editor.
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: now do "cd /opt/firefox/plugins/ && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* . && sudo rm libtotem_mozilla.*"
<cyberpc|nux> bonjour
<mephis1987> wow
<mephis1987> thanks
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, im at a /opt/firefox/plugins prompt
<intero> breezy is current stable, right?
<erUSUL> hawking, dpkg -l | cut -d ' ' -f 3
<gnomefreak> intero, yes very
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: it's ok
<intero> gnomefreak: thanks alot
<_jason> shanonx, possibly: libvtk4-dev or libvtk4c2-- not sure
<purplefeltangel> how do i reinstall my sound drivers from scratch?
<gpled> why does username/password not work for cups?
<gnomefreak> intero, yw
<hawking> erusul : thx :)
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: now do "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox && sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox"
<shanonx> _jason: k thanks.
<Rarj> does ubuntu support network install ?
<poningru> Rarj: ofcourse
<poningru> !networkinstall
<ubotu> poningru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<gnomefreak> its added the local diversion im assuming thats good
<nifelseki_> k
<Jormundgand> Installing SDL with ALSA support had no effect.
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=NetbootInstall
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: now do "firefox" :)
<poningru> Rarj: ^^^
<Rarj> im planning to install it of an usb
<nifelseki_> does anyone know how to use ndiswrapper with usb wireless atheors apdapters..?
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: did you restart the browser?
<nifelseki_> *atheros
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: Yes.
<gnomefreak> ty BlueDevil  let me try this ( will my old icons work for new firefox?
<Rarj> thanks poningru
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: what old icons?
<mephis1987> is there any short key for Firefox?
<mephis1987> if i want to open a new tab in Firefox
<gnomefreak> blue the one next to the help icon in gnome
<mephis1987> open a link in a new tab
<BlueDevil> mephis1987: ctrl-t
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  i got error :(
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, Did you have a look at that link?
<poningru> !networkinstall is <reply> Install without a cdrom, recommended for people with broadband https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<ubotu> poningru: okay
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: pastebin
<poningru> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks poningru :)
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, ok
<Oetzi> hi anyone an idea of samba and cups?
<mephis1987> is it ctrl - f4 for closing a teab?
<Oetzi> i have the following problem
<poningru> mephis1987: its ctrl+w
<Dr_Willis> Oetzi,  they have worked rather well for me in the past.
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5619
<BlueDevil> mephis1987: think so
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, what link?
<poningru> but yeah ctrl+f4 works as well mephis1987
<shanonx> how do you update your apt-get sources?
<poningru> shanonx: what do you mean? when upgrading from hoary to breazy?
<egytrack> sorry guys i got disconnected again .. and i lost what you say about video tutroial ?
<gnomefreak> shanonx,  after you make changes run sudo apt-get update
<poningru> gnomefreak: you sure firefox is closed?
<Oetzi> either windows machine is not telling cups that job is done or cups is not reacting on that
<shanonx> poningru: no I mean after I add a source how to I update the cache or whatever?
<cyberpc|nux> jaurai besoin d une petite aide jai une quick
<purplefeltangel> how do i reinstall my sound drivers from scratch?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell shanonx about apt-get
<gnomefreak> oops goo point :( brb
<Oetzi> so i have to remove job manual
<mephis1987> wow thanks a lot
<poningru> shanonx: just refresh
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, here it is: http://pastebin.com/459490
<johndarkhorse> cyberpc|nux: anglais ice, s'il vous plait
<johndarkhorse> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<cyberpc|nux> ah sorry
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5"
<cyberpc|nux> :)
<thoreauputic> cyberpc|nux: je t'ai deja dis d'aller a #ubuntu-fr - c'est un canal anglais ici
<poningru> shanonx: the command is apt-get update
<egytrack> poingru , sorry i don't know where i can get the tutorial video you say there is a video tutorial ...
<purplefeltangel> how do i reinstall my sound drivers from scratch?
<psi> my mouse sort of locks up for a split second every now and then. it's a bit annoying, any ideas?
<poningru> egytrack: oh doh
<shanonx> poningru: thanks.
<poningru> hold on
<johndarkhorse> shanonx: ubotu sent you a private message with info
<Oetzi> Dr_Willis: to you know the problem?
<BlueDevil> psi: SiS video card?
<egytrack> ok
<poningru> egytrack: only two were created
<poningru> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/175
<shanonx> johndarkhorse: thanks too that site will help in the future.
<psi> BlueDevil, nvidia
<johndarkhorse> shanonx: help.ubuntu.com is the main site
<gnomefreak> firefox 1.0.7 is still running by default when i clicked that link
<gnomefreak> ok installed
<BlueDevil> psi: with accel drivers?
<poningru> gnomefreak: make sure firefox is closed when you do all of this
<psi> BlueDevil: yes
<purplefeltangel> how do i reinstall my sound drivers from scratch?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell purplefeltangel about repeat
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: I installed SDL with ALSA support, no change to the browser.
<Dido-> Hi! I want to play mp3 so I was reading about the Restricted Formats and I followed the instructions, I run "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" but I get Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Dido-> is only available from another source
<gnomefreak> ok firefox 1.5 runs with the firefox command
<gnomefreak> :)
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, were you able to spot the problem?
<egytrack> thanks poningru ..
<poningru> egytrack: np
<johndarkhorse> Dido-: you may have not enabled your repos properly
<nifelseki_> does anyone know how to use ndiswrapper v1.7 with usb wireless atheors adapters..?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, not on that link
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: you have to set firefox as default in Preferences -> Preferred Applications in the System menu
<mephis1987> i use ubuntu 5.10 , do u think it can replace Windows
<poningru> mephis1987: yes ofcourse
<_jason> mephis1987, yes
<gnomefreak> ok ty so much BlueDevil  and poningru
<DelTree> how are the files http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/*.udeb built ?
<Jormundgand> mephis1987: If I didn't, I wouldn't be using it. =P
<Dido-> johndarkhorse, actually i've never enabled anything, what means this "repos' ;] 
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: lots of people here have migrated from windows
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987,  for my work - it just about has.. depends on what you are going to do.
<mephis1987> is there any softwares that can read pdf files
<psi> BlueDevil, are the accelerated drivers known to cause problems like that?
<poningru> it can do so much more than replace windows it will go beyond windows
<_jason> mephis1987, plenty
<poningru> mephis1987: evince
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: do you use esd?
<poningru> mephis1987: it should be installed be default
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: evince is installed by default and reads pdf
<mephis1987> oh
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: no.
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Dido- about repos
<mephis1987> u mean openoffice ?
<DelTree> doesn't look like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-kernel-di-powerpc-2.6/ does more that 2.6.8
<johndarkhorse> Dido-: enable universe and multiverse repositories
<poningru> mephis1987: no
<erUSUL> mephis1987, evince, acrobat reader, xpdf ...
<poningru> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 588 kB, Installed size: 2732 kB
<BlueDevil> psi: no, i thought you used a low end card with shared memory
<_jason> mephis1987, I wouldn't just install ubuntu alone.  You should dual boot for a few weeks and then decide
<johndarkhorse> Dido-: ubotu sent you a private message with info
<mephis1987> i have dual boot
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp
<Dido-> johndarkhorse,  yes thanks ;)
<poningru> mephis1987: if you double click on a pdf file it should open up evince
<mephis1987> but i recently interested in linux
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: And that will do what?
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: I suggest reading help.ubuntu.com
<oggah> poningru, Hello. its me again. the guy with the partitionsproblems.
<xubuntu> i'm back
<poningru> oggah: yeah whats up
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: you should hear crackling noise in the speakers
<mephis1987> thanks
<xubuntu> erUSUL: i tell u what i did
<thoreauputic> !tell mephis1987 about docs
<poningru> mephis1987: does it not open pdf files?
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: try that URL too that ubotu just sent you
<mephis1987> yes
<mephis1987> i m reading it
<xubuntu> i did a file named vncserver
<oggah> poningru, Ive tried the sysrescueCD. and started up qtparted. (run_qtparted) all it recognizes it a disk called /dev/hda. and when I click it. It says. "critical error during ped_disk_new".
<oggah> :o
<mephis1987> thanks all of you
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: Nothing.
<mephis1987> i like this distro
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: no worries - enjoy Ubuntu :)
<oggah> im getting worried :o
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: any error message?
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: No.
<poningru> oggah: why didnt you run gparted?
<Jormundgand> Just hanging there until I Ctrl-C'd it.
<poningru> qtparted is not so stable
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: do any other mmedia apps produce sound?
<oggah> poningru, how do I start qparted?
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: Yes, rhythmbox plays.
<erUSUL> xubuntu, have you used /etc/init.d/skeleton as a guide?
<mephis1987> 1 more thing
<mephis1987> i have downloaded  x-unikey-0.92.i386.ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> oggah: alt-f2 > gksudo qtparted
<mephis1987> how can i installed this
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: on breezy?
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: yes.
<poningru> oggah: same way you started qtparted
<poningru> just type in gparted instead
<mephis1987> it has .deb extension
<oggah> run_qparted < llike that.
<oggah> k
<poningru> its gparted not qparted
<mephis1987> how can i install this programme?
<oggah> ok!
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: "ps axww|grep esd"
<psi> huh. in what repository is zsnes?
<psi> apparently not universe
<poningru> mephis1987: in a terminal dpkg -i whatever.deb
<oggah> poningru, probalby I will be back. :) thanks.
<poningru> oggah:  also http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=313348
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: 9289 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep esd
<mephis1987> thanks
<Dido-> johndarkhorse,  is it ok if i enable everything
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: as you 've written it it doesn't look like an ubunut/debian package - what is it?
<hollywoodb> gnome menu isn't showing new apps anymore... it was working fine, I use synaptic to add about 8 games, no show
<poningru> hollywoodb: sometimes they dont add themselves to the menu
<_jason> hollywoodb, not all games have menus but you can try 'killall gnome-panel' to refresh it
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: what sound sink is rythmbox using?
<gnomefreak> the plugins i have in repos can be used with ff1.5?
<poningru> try what _jason said
<mephis1987> i have tried
<poningru> gnomefreak: yes
<poningru> gnomefreak: did you add the symnlinks?
<xubuntu> into there is a command line: /usr/bin/vncserver
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: How would I find that out? I can tell you what is selected as audio sink in Multimedia Systems Selector (ALSA) but...
<mephis1987> but it says require superuser privilege
<poningru> then it should be good to go
<crouton_> howdy folks
<hollywoodb> poningru: _jason: yeah, i've logged out & killed the panel, not even smeg shows 'em, common games too
<poningru> mephis1987: oh doh my mistake
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: use sudo
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: that's ok
<xubuntu> skeleton like a guide
<poningru> mephis1987: add a sudo in front of that command
<xubuntu> nop
<xubuntu> i try
<thoreauputic> !tell mephis1987 about sudo
<poningru> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<crouton_> anybody hit the 'no ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect' issues on installation?
<mephis1987> ok , thanks
<_jason> hollywoodb, they probably don't have menus, you should just create your own
<bluefox83> maybe someone here knows..what setting do you use for xorg.conf if you are using an LCD monitor?
<psi> i have really awful desktop responsiveness under load. what might cause that?
<webhead> Hi all, I'm having a problem installing ubuntu on my laptop (sony vaio VGN-FS315s) the installer always exits during the base install with a message that the installation to /target/ failed, when I try to check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log it doesn't exist
<mephis1987> it asks me the password but i cant type anything?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83,  which setting are you refering to?
<poningru> bluefox83: no need to change settings, unless the resolution is messed up
<psi> (it's a not a slow computer)
<bluefox83> i keep getting a serious error
<_jason> mephis1987, you just don't see it typing, but you are
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: Anything else?
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: the ones telling xorf which type of monitor you are using..
<bluefox83> *xorg
<poningru> mephis1987: even though you are typing it the terminal doesnt display it for security reasons
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: that's a feature, not a bug :)
<mephis1987> oh , i see ,sorry to ask dumb questions , but i am really newbie here
<poningru> actually many reasons not just security
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83,  the 5.10 install saw both of my differnet lcd's on my 2 machines and set them up just find.
<poningru> mephis1987: thats ok
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: dpkg -l '*libsdl*'|egrep '^.i.*'
<Dr_Willis> oops Fine.
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: that's OK - we are here to help :)
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: pastebin
<LoPMX> why do i love ubuntu?
<poningru> webhead: hmm
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987: that's OK   - we are used to it.. Most of us have done WIndows Support in the past.
<mephis1987> oops, it says no such file or directory
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: i'm using debina and the folks in #debian are gabbing about playing doom instead of helping people with problems...
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: No need, only two results.
<BlueDevil> LoPMX: 'cause you're a geek :P
<mephis1987> i put the file in home/myname/desktop
<poningru> mephis1987: make sure you cd to that folder first
<thoreauputic> bluefox83: #debian is a different world :)
<poningru> cd /home/myname/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83  - so what is not set right - how about that
<mephis1987> oh
<LoPMX> BlueDevil, i guess...
<webhead> poningru: ideas, suggestions ?
<BlueDevil> :)
<mephis1987> i already put it in desktop folder
<bluefox83> nevermind..i'll figure it out on my own...
<poningru> webhead: still looking
<Dr_Willis> If you need modelines.. thers a 'x modeline generator' web site - that has helped me in the past.
<poningru> webhead: just googling around
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5621
<kart0ffel> hello, i am trying a custom-install of ubuntu, but i cannot install xdm or icewm. "sudo apt-get install xdm" says there is no package to install, same for icewm
<LoPMX> argh, Ruby, PHP, Apache does not run so fast on Windows
<hollywoodb> _jason: they already have .desktop files in /usr/share/gnome/apps/*/*/,
<egytrack> !limp
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, egytrack
<kart0ffel> do i have to update somekind of "portage tree"?
<poningru> !lamp
<ubotu> well, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<LoPMX> that's why i moved my development environtment to ubuntu... and now, i don't even boot windows... y? ;] 
<hollywoodb> _jason: /usr/share/gnome/apps/Internet/Internet/ggz-gnome.desktop (think the 'Internet' directory redundancy could be a problem?)
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: that looks ok
<poningru> webhead: I cant really find anything so sorry due
<BlueDevil> LoPMX: what do you develop in?
<_jason> hollywoodb, possibly, try fixing it
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: yes, you need to run sudo apt-get update ( and probably edit your /etc/apt/sources.list )
<poningru> dude
<amias> has anyone experienced gdm theme corruption in dapper drake ?
<kart0ffel> or do i have to "unlock" these packages?
<gain> wenas
<poningru> kart0ffel: whats wrong?
<poningru> oh
<gain> help postgresql :(
<LoPMX> BlueDevil, u mean?
<thoreauputic> !tell kart0ffel about apt-get
<BlueDevil> LoPMX: language, IDE
<poningru> kart0ffel: there is a -desktop prepended to it
<poningru> hold on
<gain> instalacion postgresql?help
<kart0ffel> ok
<poningru> !icewm
<ubotu> Wish i knew, poningru
<LoPMX> BlueDevil,  ah, currently Ruby (using Ruby on Rails), and IDE, for rails - RadRails, for PHP, Zend Studio
<thoreauputic> !info icewm
<ubotu> icewm: (wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.22-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 632 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: have you tried running no other app than firefox and see if flash has sound?
<kart0ffel> "sudo !icewm" or what?
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: you need at least the universe repo
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: All I have open now is X-Chat and Gaim, neither of which use sound. Firefox is still silent.
<thoreauputic> !tell kart0ffel about sources
<kart0ffel> hm, what is that?
<thoreauputic> !tell kart0ffel about docs
<hollywoodb> _jason: ok, the others have /usr/lib/menu/<package> entries, but it doesn't look like .desktop files were created from them
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: fuser -v /dev/dsp
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: read your personal messages from ubotu
<encompass> are there prebuilt packages for java in ubuntu?
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: lsof | grep dsp
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: thanks, i read it standby ;)
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: /dev/.static/dev: Permission denied
<mephis1987> oh
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: with sudo
<webhead> poningru: can I do a net-install from the installer menu ?
<gnomefreak> Jormundgand, use sudo
<_jason> hollywoodb, I'm not sure exactly how the menu uses those files so you may be better off asking the channel, sorry
<mephis1987> have use cd command to move to Desktop
<mephis1987> and use sudo command to install
<BlueDevil> !javadeb
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<LoPMX> hmm, ubuntu could go a step further and start to unify linux world
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: Neither of those gave any output.
<mephis1987> but it says command not found
<gnomefreak> thank you Blue-Omega  i forgot about java :(
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: try running firefox from command like, see if it outputs any errors
<LoPMX> don't you think that ubuntu could start developing it's own desktop environment?
<thoreauputic> mephis1987:  type the whole thing  - sudo dpkg -i <packagename> where <packagename> is what you are installing
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: No errors.
<BlueDevil> LoPMX: no
<LoPMX> BlueDevil, why?
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: not just starting it
<oggah> when I run gparted with the sysrescuecd it says, when im going to view the partitions. "Unable to align partition properly, probalby because another partition tool generated an incorrect partitiontable.." gosh. this doesnt seem very good.
<encompass> thanks for the help guys,
<gnomefreak> Blue-Omega,  thank you again for help with ff everything works great with it except same issue ive had with every version no midi support
<psi> i think i might have localized my problem: heavy cdrom usage cause unresponsiveness. why might that be?
<BlueDevil> Jormundgand: go to a flash site
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: I did.
<amias> has anyone got banshee to play mp3's in dapper ? i have gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<encompass> man, I really have a hard time handling all the newbies here...
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: yw
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, not Blue-Omega  sorry
<BlueDevil> :)
<thoreauputic> psi: do you have DMA set on your CD ROM ?
<BlueDevil> !midi
<ubotu> I heard midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<egytrack> is there a server package for ububtu like lamp , already setup [ apache2 - php - mysql - phpmyadmin - with control panel ] 
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, been there done that :(
<amias> it just goes through my libaray complaining about application/x-id3 not being handled
<BlueDevil> ah
<thoreauputic> !lamp
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<SirKillalot> how can I change CFLAGS with anjuta?
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: ubuntu says deb is an unknown command
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil, its something ive been working on for a long time now
<gnomefreak> let see if #ff can help :(
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: deb isn't a command
<BlueDevil> SirKillalot: is anjuta worth a try?
<psi> thoreauputic, i'm not sure. how do i check?
<bobn_> Hey, what about Perl in LAMP?  I object!
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: i read it in the docs u sent me
<mateuszw> list
<vitadrinker> hallo zusammen
<SirKillalot> BlueDevil, anjuta is the best
<SirKillalot> my opinion
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: I strongly suggest you read  help.ubuntu.com
<BlueDevil> bobn_: P stands for PHP/Perl/Python
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: it should be used to put ubuntus archives in the sourcelist
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: no, you have misunderstood
<Dr_Willis> LamPPP
<BlueDevil> SirKillalot: thanks, i'll give it a run, i'm using eclipse
<mephis1987> oh ,here is my problem : mephis1987@Mephis:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i x-unikey-0.92.i386.ubuntu.deb
<mephis1987> Selecting previously deselected package x-unikey.
<mephis1987> (Reading database ... 57539 files and directories currently installed.)
<mephis1987> Unpacking x-unikey (from x-unikey-0.92.i386.ubuntu.deb) ...
<mephis1987> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of x-unikey:
<mephis1987>  x-unikey depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<mephis1987>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<mephis1987> dpkg: error processing x-unikey (--install):
<mephis1987>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mephis1987> Errors were encountered while processing:
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel:  read the help.ubuntu.com URL for help understanding the system
<mephis1987>  x-unikey
<mephis1987> pls help
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<BlueDevil> mephis1987: use pastebin
<gnomefreak> mephis1987, please dont paste in here use pastebin please
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: do *NOT* paste inhere!
<mephis1987> oh
<mephis1987> sorry
<Spacy> I have a question
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: i dont want to read the whole manual. it is just one step i have to understand
<SirKillalot> BlueDevil, could u please try to compile a standard gtk2 program using anjuta?
<gnomefreak> spacey, go for it
<Spacy> what is your root password when you install Ubuntu
<spacey> :o
* spacey goes
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Spacy about root
<gnomefreak> spacey,  your user password is used with sudo
<Spacy> is it
<spacey> is it
<BlueDevil> SirKillalot: installing now..
<_jason> mephis1987, install libstdc++5
<Spacy> i tryed that
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: where can i finde the sources.list?
<mephis1987> i try that
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: remove the # marks from the "universe" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: and is "nano" already installed?
<defiance> nano comes from the cd yes.
<gnomefreak> spacey, there is no su in ubuntu
<defiance> and is installed.
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: use the nano editor - sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<defiance> gnomefreak, there is.
<defiance> I use it.
<defiance> Cause I dislike sudo.
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: yes it is installed
<spacey> gnomefreak, please say spacy instead of spacey
<spacey> i'm someone else
<spacey> and you highlight me like crazy :)
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: thanks
<gnomefreak> defiance,  not by defaullt
<Spacy> well thank you all
<Spacy> and yes he is
<defiance> gnomefreak, uh, yes?
<johndarkhorse> defiance: if you are in #ubuntu please advise with ubuntu usage in mind
<gnomefreak> oops didnt know there were 2 of u
<defiance> johndarkhorse, yes, of course, I know, but I'm just saying.
<mephis1987> pastebin mephis1987@Mephis:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i x-unikey-0.92.i386.ubuntu.deb
<mephis1987> Selecting previously deselected package x-unikey.
<mephis1987> (Reading database ... 57539 files and directories currently installed.)
<mephis1987> Unpacking x-unikey (from x-unikey-0.92.i386.ubuntu.deb) ...
<mephis1987> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of x-unikey:
<mephis1987>  x-unikey depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<mephis1987>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<Spacy> great minds think alike
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<mephis1987> dpkg: error processing x-unikey (--install):
<mephis1987>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: after you edit the sources.list you need to run   sudo apt-get update  before installing icewm  etc
<_jason> heh at least he put pastebin in the beginning
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> well, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: yeah, i think that was the problem ;)
<johndarkhorse> mephis1987: the pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<_jason> mephis1987, pastebin means you actually go the pastebin site and paste there
<psi> thoreauputic, nope. i'm not using dma. hopefully that's the problem.
<thoreauputic> mephis1987:  type /topic  in your IRC client and read what it says
<mephis1987> sorry , but i dont know how to use pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thoreauputic> psi: you need to use hdparm to set it then
<Knight_Lord> How can i get my TV out working on my acer 4001 WMLi?
<johndarkhorse> mephis1987: visit that URL and it will all come clear
<BlueDevil> SirKillalot: so, what do you want me to try?
<Jormundgand> BlueDevil: So any ideas on getting sound to work in Flash in Firefox 1.5? I remember changing the FIREFOX_DSP option in /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc but the Firefox people say that's an addon by Ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: you just paste your stuff into the box on that URL and tell us the link
<amias> aaaha , apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Spacy> good call by ubotu
<Spacy> i just read that
<SirKillalot> BlueDevil, just create a new gtk2+ project, and try to compile it and report pls
<amias> does anyone have a working gdm on dapper drake ?
<kart0ffel> thoreauputic: it works :) thank you for support
<SirKillalot> I didn't manage that, strange
<thoreauputic> kart0ffel: no worries :)
<gnomefreak> Spacy,  use sudo and your password is your user password
<mephis1987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5622
<mephis1987> here my link
<psi> thoreauputic: a massive improvement. thanks a lot.
<mephis1987> this room has rules
<psi> thoreauputic, does that stick upon a reboot, or do i need to enter it somewhere?
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: try sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<_jason> mephis1987, did you install libstdc++5 like I suggested?
<mephis1987> how can i follow the rules?#
<vbgunz> how can I find out all of ubotu's commands?
<webhead> how do I do a net-install ?
<mephis1987> i m installing this
<thoreauputic> psi: /etc/hdparm.conf
<psi> thanks
<Spacy> thanks again guys see yeah
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Kyral> webhead: I think if during the normal install if it detects a live Internet Conn it will automagically download the packs offa the net
<mephis1987> is it in administration/add application?
<gnomefreak> vbgunz, they are listed on that site
<mephis1987> the  libstdc++5?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell vbgunz about factoids
<kart0ffel> cya
<vbgunz> thanks fellas!
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell gnomefreak about factoids
<Knight_Lord> How can i get Tv out working on my laptop?
<Kyral> mephis1987: You're better off just doing "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<webhead> Kyral: apparently it selected my CD as a source, though there is a connected and configured internet conn
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse,  i know how to use him :)
<_jason> mephis1987, you can use the command thoreauputic suggested or you can search for it in synaptic
<Knight_Lord> Is it a xorg.conf thing?
<Kyral> webhead: Then I was wrong lol
<amias> Knight_Lord, there is a driver for ati tv out
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: just type sudo apt-get install libstdc++5  in a terminal
<Knight_Lord> amias ah, so i need to change the driver in my xorg.conf?
<bluefox83> how do i check my resolution?
* gnomefreak is only one that ever feeds him and he still makes fun of me sometimes :(
<thoreauputic> mephis1987: synptic has a search function as _jason says
<thoreauputic> *synaptic
<gnomefreak> good point johndarkhorse
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<Knight_Lord> amias what's the name of the driver?
<amias> Knight_Lord, dunno , never tried it but there is an atitvout package
<xubuntu> i back
<xubuntu> it not works
<BlueDevil> SirKillalot: make: no target specified and no default target
<gnomefreak> wb
<gnomefreak> what doesnt work?
<xubuntu> i try with the example script and not work!!
<xubuntu> what happend??
<Knight_Lord> amias thanks a lot
<kenichi> is anyone familia with tv cards under ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: pleas ebe specific about your problem
<_jason> xubuntu, you probably need to be a little more specific
<mephis1987> uhm i should try synptic first
<amias> Knight_Lord, np , let me know if it works
<xubuntu> gnomefreak: i try to  make a init script to run vncserver on system startup
<amias> kenichi, a bit , what sort of card
<xubuntu> ok
<xubuntu> i explain
<kenichi> its a bt878 card
<kenichi> and i already know what "cardnumber" it has
<xubuntu> i did a script with the example escript in init.d
<xubuntu> then i do update-rc.d vncserver defaults 95
<amias> kenichi,  can you get the bttv module loaded ?
<xubuntu> then the K95 and S95 files begin created
<kenichi> amias: and i already know how to make the card work, but not how to make the changes static
<Jormundgand> Anyone have any bright ideas for getting sound working in Firefox 1.5's Flash plugin? The sound hardware itself is not the problem.
<xubuntu> i reboot
<amias> kenichi, you need a good ariel to get a usable signal
<xubuntu> but the vncserver is not runnigup
<xubuntu> what i did wrong??
<_jason> ubotu, tell xubuntu about enter
<eXistenZ> when firefox 1.5 will be added to ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, it will be a while
<amias> kenichi, set the module parameters in /etc/modutils
<thoreauputic> eXistenZ: not until next release
<kenichi> amias: sorry, im not a native speaker, so whats an "ariel"?
<BlueDevil> eXistenZ: in dapper
<Jormundgand> The aerial is the bit of metal that receives signals.
<amias> kenichi: antenna , the thing that recieves the signals for the tuner
<xubuntu> how can i do??
<kenichi> amias: ah, i see
<kenichi> amias: even leo didnt know what ariel is ;)
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: why do you need vncserver running on boot? It gets called when you try to connect anyway
<slashx1896> Hey
<xubuntu> no it not
<amias> kenichi, did you get it to work with tvtime ?
<kenichi> amias: i will check modutils
<slashx1896> can i get video9 for my psp on linux?
<BlueDevil> xubuntu: use x11vnc
<xubuntu> thoreauputic: it not runs anyway
<kenichi> amias: yeah, it works with tvtime
<xubuntu> BlueDevil: xllvnc??
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: excuse me - I ran it here on my network and it didn't need any special tweaking
<BlueDevil> xubuntu: standalone vnc server
<xubuntu> thoreauputic: how u installed it?
<_jason> thoreauputic, I had to open up port22 for ssh, is it similar for vino?
<slashx1896> Anyone know? i want video9 i had it on xp, now i wanna get it linux.. for me psp
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: you just run vncviewer
<amias> kenichi, cool  tvtime is a very nice tv viewer , the tvtime-command tool is v nifty
<kenichi> amias: but first i have to "rmmod bt878" then "rmmod bttv" and then "modprobe bttv card=54 tuner=23"
<slashx1896> can i just download it normmaly?
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: I think you are confused - vino is perhaps what you are looking for
<BlueDevil> slashx1896: what's video9?
<psi> where is zsnes? i can't find it in universe.
<xubuntu> thoreauputic: i run vncviewer and connect is refused
<slashx1896> bluedevil, its a program for psp, to so u can put vids on ur psp
<gnomefreak> sudo update-alteravtives --config java is the write command to change used version of java right?
<amias> kenichi, so you do options bttv card=54 tuner=23
<lysis> is there a way to "roll back"?
<psi> gnomefreak, yes
<thoreauputic> _jason: I haven't tried ssh with vnc - I use freenx or ssh -X mostly
<slashx1896> bluedevil, can i dl the version i did on xp on linux?
<xubuntu> thoreauputic: if i execute vncserver on console
<kenichi> amias: yes
<gnomefreak> psi,  did i spell it right?
<xubuntu> thoreauputic:the vncservice runs
<xubuntu> thoreauputic:and then i can connect
<psi> gnomefreak, no update-alternatives
<xubuntu> thoreauputic:if not the connection is refused
<gnomefreak> ty
<slashx1896> http://www.pspvideo9.com/
<lysis> i was curious about all of the desktops (kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop) and edubuntu-desktop broke my computer. :-/
<kenichi> amias: where do i have to add these lines? and do they have to look like in that file?
<xubuntu> thoreauputic: i whant to execute vncserver file on startup
<_jason> thoreauputic, yep, I use freenx as well but I think xubunu wants to run the vnc client provided with ubuntu and I'm not sure if he needs to open port22 like I had to for ssh and freenx
<lysis> i did a complete uninstall of edubuntu-desktop and it's still messed up.  gnome is all messed up.  it deleted some of my session loader files.
<xubuntu> thoreauputic:to get remote desktop acces
<slashx1896> its a .exe... so i prob cant get it can i?
<Davethewave> what's an exe
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: vncviwer works fine with vino - I don't even have vncserver here
<hollywoodb> slashx1896: you could try it with wine
<Davethewave> might be able to use wine
<slashx1896> how?
<xubuntu> BlueDevil: explain me about xllvnc
<Davethewave> www.winehq.com
<xubuntu> please
<BlueDevil> xubuntu: it's x11vnc not xllvnc
<Kumo> hi, could anybody help me finding the gdesklet channel?
<BlueDevil> xubuntu: brb. smoke
<xubuntu> thoreauputic: and where i can get vino?
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: it's installed by default
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: run vino-preferences to see
<xubuntu> BlueDevil: ah the X11
<johndarkhorse> Kumo: you are here
<Dido-> Which if these should I try to run sound editing programs (e.g. sound forge) : wine, cedega, vmware ?
<gnomefreak> ok im lost now after i change it to new java now it tells me when i do java --version that could not create java virtual machine? what am i missing here?
<Davethewave> kumo not sure try gentoo-spark ... it has the word gdesklet in the topic :P
<johndarkhorse> Dido-: why run any of those? use audacity in linux
<Kumo> Davethewave: I'll see thanks
<Dido-> johndarkhorse, i've been using those windows programs for years, i dont want to change
<thoreauputic> xubuntu: also see Applications - Internet - terminal server client
<johndarkhorse> Dido-: then if you can afford vmware, use it
<slashx1896> i dont se e anywhere there on how to use wine
<Kumo> johndarkhorse: if there isn't I'll ask here anyway, thanks
<Dido-> johndarkhorse, what do you mean if i can afford it?
<johndarkhorse> slashx1896: www.winehq.org
<slashx1896> im there
<kenichi> amias: can you tell me, where to add those lines?
<Davethewave> it has documentation 0.o
<slashx1896> the how to is installing it not using.
<slashx1896> uh il check...
<Davethewave> oh
<Davethewave> on using
<slashx1896> ah
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> yeah
<gnomefreak> try man wine
<Davethewave> you just wine nameofexe.exe
<Davethewave> in a console :p
<Davethewave> at the location
<raphael> kenichi: /etc/modprobe.d/bttv works for me
<johndarkhorse> Dido-: i'm probably forgetting that vmware has a free-to-use version now, (it's only been recently they've had it)
* gnomefreak will brb before i become a nutcase
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: too late  :)
<Davethewave> I already am
<defiance> lol
<slashx1896> wait so what do i type in? sudo wine (name of file).exe
<eXistenZ> how can I install skype
<johndarkhorse> slashx1896: dont use sudo
<slashx1896> ok
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<viller> hi
<kenichi> raphael: i habe no bttv file at that location
<viller> where's the trash folder located?
<johndarkhorse> viller: ~/.Trash
<Davethewave> also make sure you are in the directory of the exe you want to run
<slashx1896> so just wine (name of file).exe
<Davethewave> ya
<raphael> kenichi: If I remember correctly, I created it
<slashx1896> command not found.. probbaly dont even have it installed lol
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell slashx1896 about wine
<Davethewave> oh, have to install it first ;)
<johndarkhorse> slashx1896: you have a priv msg
<slashx1896> i know
<slashx1896> lol
<kenichi> just a file with the name bttv and one line in it?
<kenichi> modprobe bttv card=54 tuner=23
<Davethewave> slashx1896 you should be able to type in apt-get install wine
<kenichi> raphael: thats all?
<kenichi> raphael: that would be nice and easy...
<viller> johndarkhorse: OMG it's fucking stuffed! :D
<slashx1896> davethewave: ;) yea thats workin lol its installin rite no
<slashx1896> w
<thoreauputic> OK time to sleep... good night all
<raphael> kenichi: no - "options bttv card=..."
<johndarkhorse> viller: please respect us with your language choices
<slashx1896> thoreaputic: wat time is it where u r? lol
<kenichi> raphael: ah, ok. i will give it a try
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse, your right too late :(
<slashx1896> thoreaputic: i just woke up an hour ago
<gnomefreak> lol
<slashx1896> lol
<viller> johndarkhorse: sorry
<thoreauputic> slashx1896: nearly 3AM
<slashx1896> ah
<slashx1896> its 11 am here
<raphael> kenichi: look at any oter file in /etc/modprobe.d for examples
* gnomefreak says screw #firefox :(
<thoreauputic> slashx1896: it's a big world out there , son  ;-)
<Davethewave> almost 8 here
<slashx1896> i know lol
* thoreauputic retires from the fray finally
<slashx1896> davethewave, it worked
<_jason> gnomefreak, have you tried #firefox channel on the mozilla server-- more ppl there generally
<slashx1896> davethewave, its installing usin wine
<Davethewave> cool beans
<Davethewave> does ubuntu get the latest version of wine?
<gnomefreak> _jason, i dont think i have the mozilla server :(
<wij> how do i change locale settings ?
<Davethewave> or does it need to be added to the repository
<kenichi> raphael: well, lets see if it works...
<viller> hi again :)
<gnomefreak> _jason,  that server isnt in x-chat would it be irc.mozilla.net by chance?
<viller> if I want to open the file browser form the terminal, what do i have to type?
<wij> well hi
<slashx1896> davethewave: the install worked but the terminal had some errors in it
<factotum> viller: i think its nautilus
<DelTree> how to build the -di kernel modules ???
<slashx1896> and when i said to run video9 after installation it didnt run
<gnomefreak> factotum, it is
<gnomefreak> *should be
<viller> factotum: nautilus opens nautilus :D
<BlueDevil> gnomefreak: what's wrong with #firefox? :)
<Davethewave> slashx1896, there are problems with wine, not everything will work :( there's also a wine channel at #winehq
<Davethewave> which I'm in there too
<DelTree> how is kernel-image-2.6.12-9-powerpc-di built ?
<Davethewave> :p
<slashx1896> lol
<viller> ok i worked it out
<BlueDevil> DelTree: you want the config used?
<zyga> hi
<gnomefreak> BlueDevil,  i wanted to know if there was a secret to getting embedded midi files to play in it i have tried moxplugger and everyother thing out there that i know of
<zyga> can anyone recommend a good text mode mail client?
<gnomefreak> timitiy included
<BlueDevil> zyga: mutt
<gnomefreak> zyga, sendmail is good but not easiest to set up
<DelTree> BlueDevil: no... well, maybe that also... but what I don't find at all is the command(s) used...
<zyga> BlueDevil: mutt has the usability of a japanese hand granade
<zyga> I want to get away from mutt
<DelTree> BlueDevil: make-kpkg makes the usual kernel packages... but the -di ones ???
<BlueDevil> zyga: another one would be pine
<zyga> BlueDevil: pine does not seem to be in the repository, am I right?
<BlueDevil> zyga: seems so
<zyga> AFAIK it's a license issue
<gnomefreak> can someone do me a favor with FF can you go to www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc and tell me if you hear music please
<BlueDevil> DelTree: don't know, x86-64 here
<blueblood> Hey, what packages do I need to compile stuff?
<_jason> gnomefreak, irc.mozilla.org
<DelTree> BlueDevil: do you know how it's done on x86 ?
<blueblood> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_jason> blueblood, build-essential
<zyga> blueblood: apt-get build-dep the-package-you-want to build
<kenichi> raphael: yeah, great. that worked like a charm
<Kumo> Davethewave: gentoo-sparc is dead thanks anyway
<DelTree> BlueDevil: I guess the problem is the -di, not the arch that much...
<zyga> blueblood: otherwise, install build-essential
<blueblood> ok, trying that
<gnomefreak> checkinstall is helpful too
<gnomefreak> ty _jason
<_jason> gnomefreak, np
<hcatlin> morning... how does one install a debian package?
<raphael> kenichi: cool - tough I am not sure /etc/modprobe.d is the right (ubuntu-blessed) place to put modules options in
<zyga> hcatlin: dpkg -i package.deb
<hcatlin> thanks.
<zandaa> do perl scripts standardly work on Ubuntu?
<_jason> zandaa, yes
<mevvis> hi
<kenichi> raphael: but it works
<gnomefreak> _jason, its not right atleast its telling me its misspelled :(
<zandaa> _jason, where can I get xmms plugins???
<amias> kenichi, /etc/modprobe.d should be fine
<raphael> kenichi: agreed - I just never found a clear doc on the topic
<_jason> gnomefreak, it should be in the topic of the #firefox channel here, that's where I found it
<_jason> zandaa, I don't know
<gnomefreak> ok ty _jason
<zandaa> _jason, ok thanks anyway
<Jormundgand> Anyone know how I can get Flash to play sound in Firefox 1.5?
<zandaa> ubotu: tell Dido- about mp3
<luke_> yo
<Lerferz> yo
<n0dl> whenever i try to make clanlib (after the ./configure step) i get this error: http://pastebin.com/459526
<Lerferz> i duunno
<gkoolaid> :)
<Zugot> which repository is the multiverse?
<gnomefreak> _jason, ty i found it i was typing it wrong :(
<_jason> gnomefreak, :)
<n0dl> does anyone know where i can find a packaget with this header? xf86vmode.h
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Zugot  about sources
<_jason> Zugot, multiverse is multiverse
<pizux> is someone know about a xmame beta ?
<_jason> n0dl, x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev
<pizux> or a repo source
<Zugot> gnomefreak: i see it in my sources.list... wonder why i can't find the flash plugin in it
<n0dl> _jason: thank you
<_jason> n0dl, installing the 'apt-file' package will let you search for files in packages
<gnomefreak> Zugot,  open synaptic and try a serch for mozilla it should get listed
<n0dl> alright thanks
<_jason> Zugot, pastebin your sources.list please
<_jason> Zugot, did you run 'apt-get update' after modifying sources.list?
<Zugot> _jason: http://pastebin.com/459534
<Zugot> _jason: yeah... i was just wondering where the flash plugin was.  it doesn't match the documentation (or maybe i typed something wrong)
<LoPMX> is there any opengl window manager?
<egytrack_> how i could end task , is there a Taskmanager ?
<_jason> Zugot, add " multiverse" to lines 20,21,36,37
<_jason> Zugot, do you see the problem?
<egytrack_> i need to close task dosn't respond
<Zugot> ok.. updating now
<gnomefreak> Zugot,  you dont have multi universe enabled you have the backports enabeled
<Zugot> oh
<_jason> egytrack, run xkill in a terminal and click on the window
<navare_> Hello can you help me activate AGP 8x for my ATI Card? (sorry for my bad english)
<egytrack_> thanks jason
<_jason> egytrack, np
<egytrack_> how to install vmware tools ?
<egytrack_> i have rpm file need to install it how i could install it ?
<taxman> hello all
<Zugot> _jason, thanks
<_jason> Zugot, np
<Rarj> hi all
<_jason> egytrack, you could use the alien command (you'll need to install the alien package), but it won't always work.  You should always try to find it in the repositories first
<navare_> fglrxinfo gives me no errors i got the X800Pro installed but with no AGP Suport .. or any other Motherboard Function (32Bit DMA)
<taxman> so what do I need to do to discover and connect to a wireless network?
<Siph0n> neone having problems with the new firefox? like if i try and open a .html file it says that firefox is already open and to close it first?
<gnomefreak> what is the name of that package build-dev? for compiling?
<gnomefreak> i have build-essentials already
<ironmc> how do I take a screenshot with Ubuntu
<Siph0n> or does neone know how to fix that Chrome registration error from firefox? :)
<gnomefreak> Siph0n,  give us the link please if there is one
<esters> system-take screenshot ironmc
<egytrack_> i need to install vmware , can it work with alien ?
<ironmc> thanks
<_jason> ironmc, under your system menu, or press the Prnt Scrn button
<ironmc> thanks again
<esters> an FF error terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<esters>   what():  St9bad_alloc
<esters> why FF is so buugy on 64bit ubuntu?
<Zugot> i'm getting ready to try wireless load balancing....  my neighbor has a wifi network and i have a wifi network... it would be nice to have 8Mb/s down
<_jason> Siph0n, is that for firefox 1.5?
<Siph0n> yea
<fishdish> Which Enlightenment did Breezy have again: I'm planning to build Ubuntu on a handheld prototype
<_jason> Siph0n, did you use the wiki?
<fishdish> R16 or DR17?
<fishdish> (most likely R15 or R16)
<egytrack_> i need to install this file on desktop VMwareTools-5.5.0-16958.i386.rpm
<Siph0n> _jason, what u mean? i just saw a thread on the forums, and followed that
<_jason> Siph0n, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion has some info on your problem in 'notes'
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell egytrack_ about alien
<Siph0n> _jason,  thanx :)
<vir_> beagle is nett :)
<Zugot> i hate filesystems which succomb to fragmentation
<Siph0n> _jason, think it worked, thanx! :)
<gnomefreak> ok i got build-ess. checkinstall what is the one im missing to compile a program?
<gnomefreak> -program +source code
<egytrack_> i have also the source code
<fishdish> Guus; do you know any channel / forum where they do development cooperation or where they deal secondhand computers / infrastructure? It associateswith my other Ubuntu project, in the same branch of my small company. I'm also helping some schools in Ghana to build an LTSP network.
<_jason> gnomefreak, the dependencies?
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: join #ubuntu-offtopic and we'll help you compile
<egytrack_> dose anyone compile vmware tools ?
<egytrack_> to use with ubuntu ?
<fishdish> I have curretly some 200 P3 workstations, of which majority will go in these schools, the rest as Ubuntu worstations for students in finnish polytechnics. But, i'm afraid i'm unable to satisfy the demand.
<n0dl> how do i use apt-file? i tried following the syntax on the man page but it keeps on giving me an unknown option error?
<_jason> n0dl, apt-file search filenamepattern
<n0dl> alright tahn
<Dr_Acemaster> is there somewhere in ubuntu that shows you the amount of memory you have?
<Dr_Acemaster> like computer properties in windows
<meepy> funny, I booted windows because I had to do some photoshop, I could not get wine to work with PS, so I booted windows. First thing that smacked my face was explorer crashed, so I booted linux again :)
<_jason> Dr_Acemaster, ram memory?
<Dr_Acemaster> _jason: yes
<_jason> Dr_Acemaster, free -m
<_jason> meepy, that's windows' way of welcoming you back :)
<meepy> Probably :)
<maro_> hmm..
<meepy> whats up maro_?
<maro_> trza mi zainstalowac tlena na UBUNTU
<meepy> No thanks?
<meepy> :|
<maro_> help
<_jason> maradong, what language is that?
<rosen> Yay ! ... Finally got Ubuntu up and running ! ... now it's just the updating part
<MickMcMack> Dr_Acemaster, cat /proc/meminfo
<_jason> maro_, country, where are you from?
<maro_> widze ze nikt tu nie znam normalnego jezyka
<maro_> to spadam
<MickMcMack> Looks like Poland.
<maro_> POLAND
<_jason> hrmm is there a polish channel?
<meepy> Hmm
<MickMcMack> No, there's an English Channel though. It's between Southern England and Northern France.
<MickMcMack> >_>;
<rambo3> #steal.cars
<meepy> rofl
<rambo3> just kidding
<_jason> lol
<mevvis> Q: or this source.list is normal? ftp://85.206.50.103/Linux/bryzius.list
<rosen> Is this the correct channel to ask for help with issues ? .. I will probably run into quite some troubles tonight while configuring a linux system for the first time ;)
<_jason> rosen, yes
<MickMcMack> !ask protocol
<ubotu> MickMcMack: Syntax error in line 1
<MickMcMack> DAMN YOU BOT!
<rosen> Goodie ... I'm updating the system now, and afterwards I'll run Automatix to get the basic functions I'm used to ... anything else I should be aware that needs doing ?
<rosen> besides figuring out how this linux thing works of course ;)
<Jormundgand> Anyone have any idea how I should get Flash movies to play sound in Firefox 1.5?
<meepy> Install the plugin?
<_jason> Jormundgand, close firefox, close all things playing sound, then open firefox and see if flash has sound
<meepy> Don't it ask for it
<meepy> Wops
<meepy> Sorry
<meepy> Don't it ask if you want to install the plugin?
<Jormundgand> I installed the plugin. I can see the video but no sound.
<nickrud> !ask
<_jason> rosen, I would recommend not using a script.  It will take you longer to get set up but you will get the basics down and it will make the more complex stuff a lot easier to tackle
<navare_> Hello again. Anyone here has AGP activated?
<MickMcMack> AGP is like, so last year.
<johnw> what application plays .mid (midi) files?
<MickMcMack> :rolleyes:
<Jormundgand> _jason: No change.
<rosen> _jason, hmm I had thought about that but at the moment I dont even have a grasp of even the basics and I'd like to get stuff like the firefox plugins and msn/skype/dvdburning running asap so ... well I guess I could try but I dont even know where to begin
<_jason> Jormundgand, ok, it's strange because that works for me but I have seen a lot of people with the same problem.  Try installing esound-clients.  I don't know if any of this will help you though
<Jormundgand> _jason: I'm not using esd.
<_jason> Jormundgand, ah
<johnw> what application plays .mid (midi) files?
<avalost> xmms
<avalost> bmp
<mevvis> kmid or smth
<_jason> maro_, /j #ubuntu.pl
<avalost> just need the plugins
<_jason> aww maro_ left... I found the polish channel
<avalost> anyone know of a linux equivalent to fruityloops etc?
<johnw> thanks
<avalost> LMMS
<avalost> sweet
<amias> avalost, its not as good by a long way , it is a start though
<factotum> man I dont know what it is, i thought I was going to switch OS's and just go on my mary way. Just cant help tinkering with stuff!!
<jackmacokc> _jason, i prefer beep-media-player
<_jason> jackmacokc, ?
<avalost> amias, you've tried it?
<amias> avalost, a few months a go . it was very alpha . it should be better by now
<factotum> to print to a printer (hp photosmart) on a windows machine I need the packages ______,____
<factotum> any takers?
<avalost> amias, know any alternatives?
<factotum> from this linux desktop
<amias> avalost, rosegarden is pretty stable , alhough its more like cubase than floops
<factotum> I have cups and samba as of right now
<Davethewave> think it has something to do with cups ... or somethin
<factotum> now im in system>administration>printers
<factotum> click new printer
<nickrud> Jormundgand, have you tried either of the fixes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-832969c4301548599ecbe6393e2682a4e343af67
<avalost> amias, I want somethign that will be relatively easy to learn..
<amias> factotum, can you use samba to mount shares on the box with the printer ?
<factotum> and now Im looking at a blank uri field, but dont know the sytax of what to type
<factotum> amais: you mean mount as a remote filesystem?
<amias> avalost, there are no easy to use music packages that are anygood IME
<factotum> I dont have anything in my fstab as of right now, but I think i can get to it through nautilus but as an empty directory
<amias> factotum, yes , as a test of wether your samba network is working
<_jason> ubotu, pl is <reply> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<linkin> help apache2 installed but in firefox doesnt show anything on localhost
<ernie_> is LMMS avail in the repositories?
<Jormundgand> nickrud: Neither fix had any effect.
<factotum> amias: well, i went through places>network server and now I am in windows network, but closed the username password box and have a blank directory because of course I didnt log in. I tried as a user from the windows box but didnt take it
<nickrud> Jormundgand, oh well, I wondered
<navare_> Anyone can get me a hind a Forum link or something about activating AGP please? im new to Linux and dont now how to activate it since Board Driver only install Audio and Network.
<factotum> so it looks like i have a network active, but there arent any users on it
<factotum> from my guess anyways
<factotum> i havent activly configured or setup anything regarding this, just know that I have the apps installed
<f10w> I have a little problem, I tried to change my keyboards layout from 'keyboard preferences', but it had no use. Layout seems to be still the same old :S
<MWettendorff> Anyone here that knows how i can install phpmyadmin__
<linkin> hello everybody i need help: apache2 is running but when i try to put localhost on firefox doesnt show anything
<ernie_> how secure is Ubuntu by default?
<mevvis> apt-cache search myadmin
<zandaa> ernie_, I think it's pretty secure
<Davethewave> pretty secure I thinks
<f10w> I have a little problem, I tried to change my keyboards layout from 'keyboard preferences', but it had no use. Layout seems to be still the same old :S
<joshmo23> MWettendorff: do "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<ernie_> zandaa- is there anything u need to do to disable default root users etc?
<MWettendorff> joshmo23> thanks
<zandaa> ernie_, I don't know about that
<factotum> alright, im gonna hold of on this for now and read up a bit more on samba configs
<joshmo23> :)
<zandaa> ernie_, I'm the only user on this comp so
<Davethewave> as far as I know, there is no root in ubuntu
<ernie_> zandaa- no prob
<Davethewave> unless you enable it
<zandaa> Davethewave, there isn't a root account, but sudo....
<ernie_> dave- thanks
<zandaa> can anyone help me set up a LAMP?
<egytrack_> dose any one know a free pdf open magazine like tux and o3 ?
<f10w> I have a little problem, I tried to change my keyboards layout from 'keyboard preferences', but it had no use. Layout seems to be still the same old :S
<blueblood> humm, can anyone send me the example smb.conf please? Don't know why, but I don't seem to have it
<Davethewave> ernie_, also if your net goes through a router it may be blocking outside unsolicited connections
<phiz__> zandaa: do you have a specific question about it?
<rosen> Is there an easy way to connect to another computer on the network .. I only know the internal IP addy and I'm pretty sure it' a windows sharedfolder
<zandaa> phiz__, well on the Ubuntu wiki page it says I have to secure my MySQL accounts etc... and that isn't working
<amias> zandaa, check the bulb , plug it in , switch it on , if it doesn't work check bulb and fuse
<Davethewave> I have not yet been able to get samba to work right, I follow the samba docu to the letter but it fails to work
<zandaa> amias, aren't we funny <_<
<phiz__> zandaa: are you getting any error message in particular?
<amias> Davethewave, loaded cifs module ? installed smbfs package ?
<lysis> zandaa, isn't that what you were referring to?
<zandaa> phiz__, well... mysql says there's no such thing etc.
<Davethewave> w/c
<zandaa> lysis, what you talking about?
<lysis> zandaa, LAMP :)
<lysis> zandaa amias, aren't we funny <_<
<amias> zandaa, LAMP means many things , given your grammer that was the most correct
<zandaa> lysis, LAMP is short for Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<linx_> alright... i have a external drive with a vfat filesystem it won't let me write to it tho... wat is the mount command i need to u
<linkin> apache 1.3 or apache2 is not working well on my ubuntu
<linx_> use*
<amias> zandaa, or Linux Apache Mod Perl
<lysis> linx_, did you set it up in fstab yet?
<zandaa> amias, that's also a possibility
<linx_> when i hot plug it it auto mounts
<linx_> so im guessin fstab knows it
<phiz__> zandaa: paste the error message you are getting if it is only one line
<lysis> linx_, it's auto mounting but you can't write to it?
<linx_> right
<zandaa> phiz__, can't right now... dinner's ready.... don't have time
<amias> linx_,  have a look at /etc/fstab and look for the line corresponding to it and replace ro with rw
<lysis> linx_, sudo -s and make sure that file system is chmod 777
<phiz__> ok bye!
<linx_> k 1 sec
<lysis> amias, ahhhh!!!!! genius i never thought of that . . .  can you set NTFS with RW instead of RO?
<zandaa> BBL all
<amias> lysis, no ntfs is read only at the moment
<lysis> amias, that's cool. i don't have it anymore on my system anyway.   100% ubuntu. :)
<amias> lysis, thats more like it :)
<linkin> can everyone why firefox is not seeing my documentroot of my apache2
<kemik> 100% ubunt?! that means no Starcraft!
<lysis> amias, i just have little things i need to get tweaked, but for the most part i'm loving it.
<f10w> Can somebody please help me. I wanna change my keyboards layout, but it doesn't work if I change it at 'keyboard preferences'.
<rosen> simple question ... how do I connect to an ip address from ubuntu ?
<amias> linkd, and does lynx see the same ?
<kemik> linkin:  is apache2 running ?
<lysis> kemik, i don't like starcraft.  i play enemy territory and america's army ON ubuntu.  native installers so i'm not use WINE or any emulators
<rudiz> nice wallpapers: http://www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/walls/index.php?spgmFilters=
<linx_> no its not in fstab
<linkin> kemik, yes i did ps auz | grep apache
<linkin> aux
<kemik> lysis:  nice.. too bad the ATI drivers sucks hard for me ... cant do anything graphical as it is
<amias> rosen, too simple , what protocol do you want to connect with ? http|ftp|ssh|samba|etc......
<MWettendorff> joshmo23: i have now been running the sudo command.. but how do i start phpmyadmin ubuntu?? and is there a way, that i can run it from a windows pc also??
<kemik> linkin:  and you're tryng to access the page with http://localhost/ ?
<lysis> kemik, i'm using a radeon 9550.
<Dido-> Is it possible to creat shortcut for my /mnt/187 on my desktop ?
<kemik> linkin:  because /var/www is most likely root
<linkin> of course form firefox
<kemik> lysis:  im on a 9600 and something's fishy
<rosen> Amias , I'm not sure how he set it up but I'm guessing it's just a shared windowsfolder
<kemik> linkin:  tried telnet localhost:80 ?
<amias> rosen, sounds like a samba share
<f10w> Can somebody please help me. I wanna change my keyboards layout, but it doesn't work if I change it at 'keyboard preferences'.
<lysis> kemik, if I myself can get enemy-territory and america's army to play then you shouldn't have any problems.
<ernie_> anyone know what i would do with the comix-2.2.tar.gz once i have downloaded it?
<LoPMX> where can i find any xvid / divx codecs?
<rosen> Amias, in XP I could connect simply by doing a Run <ip-address>
<joshmo23> MWettendorff: I think there is phpmyadmin for windows, but to run it from ubuntu try just running "phpmyadmin" in terminal
<kemik> lysis:  i played doom3 in hoary.. but there's something wrong with the breezy drivers
<amias> rosen , Places -> Connect to Server
<lysis> kemik, have you installed FGLRX properly?
<kemik> uhm, yeah.. should hae
<kemik> have
<ernie_> the readme tells me to run a python script, but wouldn't the file need to be extracted first?
<kemik> gtg
<MWettendorff> f10w: on your pannel, add the keyboade indikator
<amias> anyone have a working gnome-keyboard-properties in dapper drake ?
<linkin> nop
<linx_> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<MWettendorff> joshmo23: oki.. tkanks again.. i might return if i have more questions..
<linkin> kemik, name or service not found
<lysis> kemik, run glxgears -printfps
<joshmo23> ok :)
<lysis> tell me what fps you get.
<rosen> Amias yeah that's what I have been trying but it wont work ... I'll keep trying though... maybe I missed something
<rosen> amias getting alot of new inputs right now so.... ;)
<linx_> amias usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<blueblood> humm, can anyone send me the example smb.conf please? Don't know why, but I don't seem to have it
<lysis> kemik, i can peak at 1915fps on my crappy 9550, so you should peak over 2000 technically.
<amias> linx_, looks good
<linkin> kemik, i did a nmap from another computer and the http is open
<MWettendorff> joshmo23: "phpmyadmin" in the terminal dosent work.. sais. bash: phpmyadmin: command not found
<joshmo23> ><
<linx_> amias y doesn't it work then o.O
<joshmo23> MWettendorff: try searching for it from the bar up top > places > Search for files
<sethk> MWettendorff, do locate phpmyadmin, see if it is there, to start with
<amias> linx_, usbfs is not your drive , its a magic filesystem that describes your usbdevices
<sethk> MWettendorff, if it is there, it isn't in the path.  Of course, if it isn't there, then ... it isn't there.
* beej_ is back (gone 11:32:37)
<beej_> now THAT'S a leave message
<linkin> kemik, i try ps aux | grep apache and it is running
<linx_> amias it says vfat in properties thats how i got that
<beej_> anyone like to listen to my shoutcast server?
* mevvis is away: 
* runevi wants kernel-2.4.14 for Breezy.
<Zugot_> damn linux and its route based load balancing
<amias> linx_: use the paste tool to show us your fstab
<linkin> kemik, but telnet couldnot resolve localhost
<MWettendorff> sethk: i ran sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, and it said 0 updatet, 1 newly installed,.. but it also had 2 more lines
<linx_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<SEJeff> runevi: Why would you want a 2.4 kernel?
<linx_> #
<linx_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<linx_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<linx_> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<linx_> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<linx_> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<linkin> kemik, i also try to ping from antother computer and it work
<linx_> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<runevi> SEJeff: Gaggh.  Wrong number
<runevi> :)
* runevi wants kernel-2.6.14 for Breezy.
* runevi wonders who he needs to bribe
<MWettendorff> sethk: coud not get lock.. and unabel to lock download dir
<SEJeff> runevi: Ha. I use dapper... 2.6.15 atm
<Jormundgand> I need an excuse to burn a CD.
<MWettendorff> sethk: how do i fix that??
<runevi> SEJeff: Well, I need it semi-stable, as it's my new server .. but the drivers I need wasn't included before 2.4.13 ;)
<sethk> MWettendorff, is it possible that synaptic is still running?
<SEJeff> runevi: Well it would require changes to other packages like udev, initramfs-tools, etc
<linkin> kemik: still there?
<SEJeff> runevi: www.kernel.org :)
<sethk> MWettendorff, if all else fails, reboot.  There could be a lock file that wasn't cleaned up.  It could possibly be cleaned up by a reboot, although possibly not.
<runevi> SEJeff: Does Ubuntu implement 'cloneconfig' such as suse? :)
<sethk> MWettendorff, If you are up to it technically, I would run strace on the app and see what file it fails to lock.
<beej_> rebooting fixes almost all!
<sethk> MWettendorff, if you don't want to deal with that, reboot and erase everything in tmp  (rm -fr /tmp/*)
<SEJeff> runevi: I'm not sure. Download the new kernel sources, type make oldconfig and it will use the previous one
<sethk> MWettendorff, of course, be VERY VERY careful with any rm -fr command.
<sethk> MWettendorff, I prefer to do this:
<linx_> amias u there?
<selinium> MWettendorff, sudo pkill synaptic  to kill synaptic
<runevi> SEJeff: ah, oldconfig.
<sethk> MWettendorff, cd /tmp; rm -fr $(pwd)/*   then hit the tab key, and the shell should replace $(pwd) with /tmp/
<akonkwa_> i cant get the letter " p " or "o"  to work on my keybord. Can anyne hel p?
<runevi> SEJeff: Anyways, another thing that annoys me with breezy.  It installs 2.6.12-9, but when I do an apt-get install kernel-source I only get 2.6.11 as the newest option
<Jormundgand> Clean your keyboard.
<selinium> MWettendorff,   and ps -C synaptic   to see if it is running
<sethk> MWettendorff, what selinium said is a good idea.  If synaptic isn't in fact running, it will do nothing but harm nothing
<beej_> yes, you can put keyboards in the dishwasher!
<runevi> SEJeff: You see .. I've got the patches I need to get into the kernel .. so it would be enough for me to have the current source for ubuntu
<MWettendorff> sethk: well.. im a 3 day old n00b with this OS.. have only been playing around in windows.. so any sugestion that you might have, woud be great
<SEJeff> runevi: Well ubuntu has a git tree on kernel.org that you can pull down
<sethk> MWettendorff, start with selinium's suggestion about killing synaptic.  Then try the install again.  Worst thing that happens is the same thing, but it won't hurt anything and won't take very long
<runevi> SEJeff: I'm not that good ;)
<SEJeff> runevi: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.kernel/msg/5cdc9c4d583846fe
<MWettendorff> sethk: oki.. i try
* beej_ is away: they call me milk, 'cause I do your body good.
<runevi> SEJeff: But I would be Very Satisfied if I could just get the sources my 2.6.12-9 kernel (breezy) was compiled with, + the configuration .. so that I could patch it up and so forth .
<sethk> MWettendorff, tell us what happens
<hmpedersen> could some1 send me link to the ubuntu deb for skype, please?
<egytrack__> why the name egytrack 2 times here in names ?
<MWettendorff> sethk: i think it actural install it this time
<redhits> hello
<redhits> i nead some help
<redhits> anybody here?1
<SEJeff> runevi: the config should be located in /boot. Try ls /boot/config-`uname -r`
<sethk> MWettendorff, good, that means synaptic was still running and had the directory locked.
<runevi> SEJeff: Found that .. but I still need the 2.6.12-9 sources it was compiled from ..
<lysis> redhits, what you need?
<redhits> I am haivign a problem with my main board sound card....
<lysis> redhits, if you didn't notice, there's a LOT of people here . . .
<lysis> redhits, what's the problem?
<redhits> I got an VIA 823x
<redhits> sound card
<redhits> and it's not working
<MWettendorff> sethk: BUT, when i run "phpmyadmin" from the terminal it sais the same thing
<Davethewave> redhits, is it enabled in BIOS? do you have another soundcard plugged in pci?
<lysis> redhits, did you look to see if it's compatible?
<sethk> MWettendorff, tell me again what it says?
<linx_> lysis wat is the command to chmod it
<redhits> Man
<redhits> it's working okay
<redhits> in the Windows
<redhits> XP
<lysis> redhits, that tells me nothing about linux compatibility.
<redhits> Just that ... I don't got the driver for ubuntu ... what should I do ?1
<MWettendorff> sethk: bash: phpmyadmin: command not found
<sethk> MWettendorff, ok, I would do this.  Run sudo updatedb
<sethk> MWettendorff, that updates the file location database.  After that completes (it takes several minutes), do locate phpmyadmin
<lysis> redhits, if ubuntu doesn't configure it automatically, i would assume it's not a supported card.  i would search for a solution on google, because this will NOT be an easy thing for you to fix.
<sethk> MWettendorff, there is another way to do it but it takes just as long and this is a better option
<SEJeff> runevi: Tell me if this command works: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12-9. I'm running dapper and the repos are different
<redhits> lol
<lysis> you could always just buy a soundblaster 5.1 or audigy.  those have amazing support.
<redhits> :(
<sethk> MWettendorff, I have to go for a bit but others will help you and/or I'll be back in a while
<amias> redhits, i had one of those in a desktop machine , it just installed and detected fine
<MWettendorff> sethk: i wil try your sugestion.. and thanks for you help
<amias> redhits, can lspci see it ?
<Davethewave> redhits,  it could be also possible that you have two soundcards, and it is attempting to use the one you aren't plugged into with speakers
<Davethewave> I did that once :)
<redhits> lspci ?!
<ernie_> lysus audigy work well with ubuntu?
<redhits> I only got 1 sound card
<Davethewave> kk
<ernie_> oops lysis
<amias> redhits, its a shell command that will list all the pci devices in the system
<Whistler> hello
<redhits> I only could find until now
<lysis> ernie_, i have an audigy LS (one of the original audigy's without firewire) and it works awesome.
<redhits> sound drivers
<redhits> for windows 95...
<redhits> for my VIA 823x
<ubuntler> hello, i have already installed ubuntu (customed) and now i am using icewm. but i have got one big problem: my mouse does not work. ubuntu does not recognized it...it is an old pc and an old mouse (seriell). what can i do, to make it work?
<Whistler> anybody knows a program for programming pic micro controllers using pascal
<Whistler> ?
<SEJeff> runevi: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/2.6.14_Vanilla will likely help you out
<acetech> does anyone know where the C header files matching my kernel are in Ubuntu?
<MWettendorff> sethk: i have just locatet the phpmyadmin.. and it is there, using 2 dir
<ubuntler> i think ubuntu does not have any drivers for old mices
<redhits> I think yes
<redhits> I got
<redhits> ---> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8 237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<f10w> how can i extract tar.gz files?
<ubuntler> it is no usb-port and no ps2-port
<ubuntler> it is even older
<exosyst> hey guys. have finally reinstalled ubuntu (after an incident with the dapper repos! lol) and was wondering if anone can solve my problem?
<MWettendorff> f10w: did you get your keyboard to work???
<La_PaRCa> acetech, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<chrisx1> whats the release for dapper called?
<Jormundgand> Flight.
<f10w> MWettendorff: yes, that inicator helped me, ty.
<acetech> la_parca, thanks... let me try a search
<runevi> SEJeff: Booting the box. ;)
<MWettendorff> sethk: but when i run the command again.. it sitll sais it..
<redhits> amias : ?!
<ubuntler> anyone here, how know how to get old mices work with ubuntu?
<runevi> SEJeff: I'll try as soon as it's booted and ready
<SEJeff> runevi: good luck :)
<ubuntler> knows
<exosyst> I am trying to use wireless under ubuntu (in fact using it right now, out of the box). The problem is I cant view webpages nor update my repos. But i can use IRC and GAIM! any help?
<runevi> SEJeff: Well, I'll nag you here if it doesn't work ;D  (if that's okay by you ;)
<MWettendorff> f10w: NP.. i had the same problem my self..
<chrisx1> whats the release for dapper called?
<nlindblad> are the kernel-images compiled with the same GCC-version that is provided?
<linx_> would this allow me to read/write on the disk /dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<SEJeff> runevi: Thats fine. I'm going to go fix lunch so just PM me whenever
<f10w> Can somebody tell me how can i extract tar.gz files?
<ernie_> exo- might be a router issue
<SEJeff> f10w: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<exosyst> ernie_ ya think? why would it just block web and FTP?
<acetech> la_parca, i show i already have them installed, but don't know the location.  should i link it to /usr/src/linux/include?
<ernie_> exo- i thought i read something about manually selecting your DNS
<f10w> SEJeff: ty
<SEJeff> f10w: tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<Jormundgand> Anyone know anything about getting sound to work in Flash in Firefox 1.5?
<La_PaRCa> acetech, if you wanna know the location of the header files just use dpkg -L
<exosyst> yeah? from what? lol
<SEJeff> Jormundgand: Are you on breezy?
<Jormundgand> SEJeff: Yes.
<SEJeff> Jormundgand: Not supported :)
<acetech> la_parca, sweet... thank you for the pointer
<runevi> SEJeff: Great. :)
<ernie_> exo - i will see if i can find the webpage again
<Jormundgand> SEJeff: I know, but that doesn't mean you can't help. The Firefox people just tell me to ask here.
<exosyst> cheers ernie_
<hmpedersen> How do i add a gpg key to apt?
<akonkwa_> i cant get the letter " p " or "o"  to work on my keybord. Can anyne hel p?
<MWettendorff> anyone that can help me with gettting phpmyadmin to run?
<Jormundgand> akonkwa_: Clean your keyboard. It's not Ubuntu at fault.
<SEJeff> Jormundgand: Sorry, I run ff 1.5 on dapper and it works for me... but if you don't know the internals of linux very well, don't try it out
<Jormundgand> SEJeff: Thing is that there's an annoying bug in 1.0.7 which despite much heckling was never fixed, and I have to use 1.5 to avoid it.
<SEJeff> Jormundgand: sorry
<binks> hello all can someone tell me if an epson r220 printer will work under ubuntu and what i can use to print onto dvdmedia cheers
<La_PaRCa> Jormundgand, um... you have a problem with flash sound?
<Jormundgand> La_PaRCa: Yes.
<Manny> hi
<LighTer> http://wretchedgaming.co.nr/
<La_PaRCa> Jormundgand, have you checked out the wiki?
<Jormundgand> La_PaRCa: Nothing helpful since it doesn't cover 1.5.
<Manny> is the ATI Radio Mobility 7500 graphics card known to work on a TP with Breezy?
<Manny> Radeon
<cold> Does anyone know why the gui package manager reports problem convosating with su?
<dooglus> cold: did you just make up a word?
<La_PaRCa> Jormundgand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats under flash issues... see if that solves your problem
<runevi> gaggh.. packetloss to kernel.org :-(
<Jormundgand> La_PaRCa: Didn't help when I tried it before.
<lysis> cold, are you running something else as root?
<theblue> Hi all.
<La_PaRCa> Jormundgand, ah ok. Then I am out of ideas ;)
<theblue> How do I change the tty1-6 font in Breezy back to what it was in Hoary?  ncurses doesn't render right anymore.
<cold> Yes
<Manny> I'm specifically referring to fglrx
<cold> a couple of applications come up under ps aux with uid 0
<dooglus> cold: try "sudo" instead of "su" maybe?
<redhits> hhh
<redhits> How I can find wich devie it's using ubuntu for Sound Ouput?!
<runevi> as long as I can 'sudo bash' i'm  happy with ubuntu's lack of root ;D
<theblue> runevi: sudo -s does that too.
<runevi> theblue: Ah, thanks. :)
<sapetius> r
<Davethewave> can also enable root, although it isn't recomended
<redhits> So
<cold> dooglus its the gui package manger keeps reporting that problem, su from the shell works
<redhits> nobody could help me?!
<Davethewave> redhits, I would personally suggest a cheap PCI soundcard, soundblaster compatable
<Dido-> why are you guys so "not recommending" root always when you mention it
<Dido-> ;)
<Davethewave> :P
<mkyb14> eh how would one recompile the kernal with gc 4.0.2 ... vmware won't run unless i do
<mkyb14> gcc
<redhits> Hey
<redhits> what the xxxx could I do ?
<redhits> i just detected that
<redhits> it's using my WebCam
<u19809>  hi all, does anybody around here use the Microsoft wireless optical desktop 1000 ?
<redhits> for sound output...
<redhits> how I can change that ?!
<theblue> Dido-: Because, from what I've heard, its a security hole.  Attackers always try to crack the root account.
<Davethewave> redhits, have you checked the sound-mixer? I forget where it's located in Ubuntu
<redhits> How I can change my sound device? Ubuntu it's using my USB WebCam for output sound!!!!
<theblue> Dido-: And when they see there's none, only a bunch of others, they usually say, "Hell with this, I'm not bruteforcing every one of those!"
<gimmulF> How hard do you guys think it is getting my midi interface running (connected thru printer port) in ubuntu?
<elwood> redhits, and works?
<mkyb14> click on the speaker in the upper right
<defiance`> redhits, we heard you the first time.
<Davethewave> elwood redhits needs to know where the sound mixer - device selector is
<nickrud> theblue, if they know it's an ubuntu machine, they can home in on users in the admin group
<gimmulF> i want to connect a midi synth to it and record in ubuntu
<theblue> nickrud: True, but that's just what I've heard.
<Dido-> theblue, but on way or other you root pass is same as user's pass ;)
<acetech> can someone point me to a how-to on compiling a kernel in ubuntu?
<redhits> elwood :  no my webcam only got a microfone input....
<theblue> Dido-: Honestly, I don't know why its recommended against.
<JackJoLow> I'm having a small problem with my wireless adaptor.  The kernel module is loaded (airo) but I can't seem to connect it to a device.  I added "alias eth1 airo" to the modules.d/alias file, but still no luck...Any ideas?
<nickrud> seems to me that sudo's real point is slowing down the admins :)
<u|qos> hey guys, how can i find out via console which files are larger than 500MB?
<theblue> Dido-: Though I'm guessing the same reason why you should install sshd rather than telnetd.
<soundray> u|qos, use find
<amias> u|qos,  ls -lhS | head   # will tell you which are the biggest files
<theblue> ?
<u|qos> soundray, on the whole harddisk, not only in the current dir.
<theblue> Did anyone understand what barosl's quit message was?
<redhits> it's still telling me ---> Could not open resource for writing...daam
<techrush> i added a script id like to run on boot to rcS.d but its not running when i boot
<techrush> how can i make it execute on boot ?
<soundray> u|qos, find / -size +500M
<cameron> how can I upgrade to the new relase without reinstalling?
<theblue> How do I change the tty1-6 font in Breezy back to what it was in Hoary?  ncurses doesn't render right anymore.
<theblue> cameron: Open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<theblue> cameron: Anywhere it says "warty" or "hoary", change it to "breezy"
<acetech> can someone point me to a how-to on compiling a kernel in ubuntu?
<cameron> thanks
<theblue> cameron: Like "hoary-security" becomes "breezy-security"
<theblue> cameron: Wait, I'm not done yet.
<HymnToLife> !kernel
<theblue> cameron: Then, sudo apt-get update
<theblue> cameron: And to finish it off, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cameron> thanks a lot
<theblue> cameron: No problem at all.
<exosyst> I am trying to use wireless under ubuntu (in fact using it right now, out of the box). The problem is I cant view webpages nor update my repos. But i can use IRC and GAIM! any help?
<HymnToLife> ubotu > kernel
<acetech> !kernel
<HymnToLife> doesn't work
<ernie_> exo- sorry i lost the webpage
<tlhiv> anyone know how to make transset or transset-df force all newly created windows of a certain type (e.g. gnome-terminal) to have a particular transparency level?
<acetech> !kernel
<exosyst> ok, cheers ernie_ anyone else ideas?
<zandaa> hi all
<soundray> exosyst, could the problem be something other than wireless? Firewall? DNS lookups?
<acetech> !kernel
<zandaa> phiz__, you still there?
<Spee_Der> I think I may have found part of the problem with the keyboard going to sleep and no waking up in Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy.
<Xenguy> u|qos: another line for finding large files (run as root, from the root dir) -> ls -lR | sort +4nr |less
<exosyst> soundray it may be the DNS but i have no idea how to check! i assumed it'd work as under windows it was fine
<theblue> exosyst: System>Administration>Networking>DNS
<ompaul> acetech,  ""ubotu unfortunately, kernel is disabled in my configuration"" << that is the reply what do you want to know about the kernel
<redhits> Does anybody have stormpay? I will pay him 15 USD if he will install the sound for me!!!!!!!!
<ernie_> exo- i think some routers dont like Linux when it comes to DNS
<theblue> redhits: 15 what USD?
<theblue> redhits: cents or dollars?
<johndarkhorse> theblue: united stated dollars
<ernie_> exo- i understand that IPv6 can also cause timeouts
<theblue> johndarkhorse: I know, I know.
<oggah> lol. I did it, after like 2 days of hacking. erased a incorrect installed ubuntu, formatted ext3-partitions, and fixed mbr. alot of work. finally found a partition manager which could format the ex3partitions. now I have to merge them with the NTFS =)
<oggah> "hacking"
<oggah> =)
<redhits> yes
<redhits> 15 USD
<exosyst> thats odd. my DNS says 192.168.2.1 which i think is standard. I cant even get to the config page to changethe settings. its odd as hell, esp as IRC and GAIM works
<redhits> dollars!
<acetech> ompaul: i found what i was looking for @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com//KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto
<theblue> exosyst: What's your router?
<exosyst> belking54g
<theblue> Hmmm.
<theblue> Do an lspci, out of curiousity.
<theblue> At the terminal.
<soundray> exosyst, you could try adding your ISP's DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf
<exosyst> 0000:00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink Wireless PCI Adpator RT2400 / RT2460
<soundray> exosyst, before the router's line.
<ernie_> exo can you ping www.honda.com ?
<theblue> Ah.
<u|qos> soundray, sorry but for (int i=0; i<arr.sizeof(); i++) {
<u|qos>  arr[i] =arr[i+1] ;
<u|qos> }
<u|qos> sorry, was an mistake
<exosyst> I can ping just fine. and i dont know what  the ISP's DNS address is
<theblue> redhits: Can you /msg me what you want me to do?
<oggah> one thing I can tell you all. never install linux beside Windows.
<Stork> how can i unzip .rar archives in ubuntu?
<oggah> the partitions gets fucked up.
<zandaa> oggah, really???
<DjLinX> can someone help me set up my external drive?
<u|qos> soundray, your command didnt work ... did u check it?
<soundray> oggah, plenty of people have managed.
<oggah> yeah. keep away from dual-booting as much as possible. buy a harddrive and run linux on it alone.
<techrush> why
<theblue> YMMV.
<soundray> u|qos, be more specific than "didnt work"
<Stork> how can i unzip .rar archives with ubuntu?
<Xenguy> There is no problem dual-booting on the same hard drive
<exosyst> in resolv.conf i just have: Belkin, then nameserver 192.168.2.1
<oggah> well, ive had quite much problem with dual-booting. the computer acting strange =)
<hmpedersen> Does ne1 know how to add a key with apt-key add -?
<kyncani> DjLinX: should work as soon as you plug it in i think
<theblue> Uh oh.
<oggah> after running linux, and booting up in windows it starts to detect hardware etc. acting strange.
<u|qos> soundray, your command find / -size +500M didnt worked ... can u check it?
<oggah> but thats my experience. if you havent had any problems. fine..
<u|qos> soundray, sorry didnt read it ... mom
<koharski> hi
<Davethewave> hi
<techrush> i have a script i want to run on boot where can i put it so it will run ?
<dooglus> techrush: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh should call it
<koharski>  /etc/rc2.d/ i think
<koharski> not to sure
<u|qos> soundray, very strange ... on one of my machines it runs, on the other it says "invalid argument near -size"
<techrush> thanks
<shadikka> I'm having an extremely annoying problem.
<koharski> oh?
<shadikka> My GNOME won't use any other resolution than 64x480.
<shadikka> *640
<koharski> hmm
<La_PaRCa> shadikka, using the i810 chipset?
<koharski> I dislike gnome
<DjLinX> can someone help me set up my fstab for my external drive with full permissions?
<shadikka> This seems to be because of "No Device sections found matching blahblah" when starting..
<soundray> u|qos, you probably added a space after the +
<shadikka> La_PaRCa, nope, Radeon
<koharski> maybe try the VESA driver ?
<amias> shadikka, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then restart x
<mephis1987> i come back
<mevvis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shadikka> amias, ok, I think I've done that but let's see if I've just been a moron once for a while again ^
<shadikka> *^^
<Gostie> I'm trying to enable the root account on ubuntu using "sudo root passwd" but it tells me that sudo can't look up my computer using gethostbyname()" can anyone help?
<dooglus> Gostie: just "sudo passwd"
* Gostie feels stupid
<mephis1987> hi
<DjLinX> kyncani it does but i don't have permission to write to it
<mephis1987> after i have installed a software
<amias> Gostie, it cant resolve your hostname
<dooglus> Gostie: "sudo passwd root" would work, too, but you don't need the "root" argument
<mephis1987> how can i run it
<mephis1987> where is it located?
<Gostie> still same reply
<navarone> mephis1987, what package?
<mephis1987> x-unikey
<dooglus> Gostie: what does "hostname" tell you?
<mephis1987> x-unikey-0.92.i386.ubuntu
<jareth_> xmms refresh
<navarone> mephis1987, try x-unikey in termoinal
<magmini> hi guys
<mephis1987> oh
<redhits> How the fxxx comes that ubuntu see my sound card ..... my sound card type...etc, but when i wouldl like to open a melody file it's keeping telling me .... "Can't open resource for writing"?!
<kyncani> DjLinX: i think this is adressed in the ubuntu faq (previously known as ubuntu guide)
<binks> anyone seen a cups driver for an epson r220
<magmini> need help on the Real Player 10 Gold installation
<amias> dooglus, i don't think its an invoction problem , sounds like he has borked his network and sudo isn't working
<navarone> melody ?
<mephis1987> oops
<dooglus> amias: yes.  but "sudo root passwd" was never going to work...
<Gostie> hostname gives me "ubuntu" - the name of the comp
<Zdra> anyone know when the nvidia driver 1.0-8174 will be available in dapper ?
<dooglus> Gostie: check /etc/hosts.  you should have an entry for 127.0.0.1 with your hostname in it
<kyncani> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<amias> dooglus, true , there where other correct versions
<mephis1987> it says command not found
<magmini> everytime i double click on RealPlayer10.bin files, it always said "achieve type not supported"?
<runevi> This is a really simple question .. how do I set my domainname under ubuntu? :)
<Kyral> !wiki
<dooglus> magmini: in a terminal, type "bash RealPlayer10.bin" in the right directory
<koharski> Heres my problem: I just did a server installation of ubuntu, and installed xserver-xorg, some xfonts, xdm and fluxbox. Then a made an alias so that startxdm did "sudo telinit3" and kill xdm did the opposite. now if I type startxdm or even sudo telinit 3 my computer does nothing. It just says "now loading xdm" or something and freeses untill I press enter.
<Gostie> permission denied apparently
<navarone> mephis...go to synaptic at bottom left click status...then click "installed" above that...find your package and right click to see "properties/installed files" should give an indication of where it is
<dooglus> Gostie: ls -l /etc/hosts   -- what does that show?
<techrush> alright!
<hawking> I wrongly deleted the menu.lst file in my grub directory :/ how can i get it back
<techrush> thanks dooglus
<navarone> koharski maybe you have to press ctrl-alt-f7 to get to desktop. Idk if it should do that automatically
<koharski> I tried, it's just blamk
<koharski> *blank
<mephis1987> sorry , what is synaptic
<mettallicat> Bringing up ADSL link. Connected!
<mettallicat> /etc/init.d/adsl-init: line 32: echo_success: command not found
<navarone> mephis1987, are you using gnome?
<koharski> a package manager for X
<mettallicat> how can i solf this
<Davethewave> synaptic is the package manager
<mephis1987> i have just installed Ubuntu
<mephis1987> yes
<mephis1987> i used Gnome
<zandaa> help, it won't automount my card reader
<navarone> mephis1987, it is in System/Administration/Synaptic
<mephis1987> oh
<mephis1987> i see it now thanks
<koharski> ok, well I guess I have to fix this on my own.
<mephis1987> thanks all of you
<Gostie> "-rw-r--r-- l root root <date> <time> /etc/hosts"
<koharski> this is a complicated problem :?
<dooglus> Gostie: so you can read it.  use "sudo gedit /etc/hosts" to edit it
<j2daosh> hows it going people?
<mephis1987> oh , i see it now , but how can i run it
<magmini> what is "bash"? look like?
<amias> j2daosh, my keyboard is too slow
<mettallicat> how can i solv this /etc/init.d/adsl-init: line 32: echo_success: command not found
<koharski> bash is the terminal
<dooglus> magmini: bash is a command shell.  it looks like text.
<j2daosh> i have a quick question because im new to linux and i cant seem to find the answer on google or throught the man
<koharski> perss ctrl-alt F1 to see it
<koharski> ok
<magmini> i have my terminal open
<dooglus> j2daosh: ask :)
<j2daosh> thank you :)
<mephis1987> i can see the softwares in synaptic
<j2daosh> i have 3 hard drives on my desktop
<mephis1987> but how can i run it?
<j2daosh> they are mounted
<Gostie> sudo still unable to lookup
<j2daosh> but i dont have access to them
<j2daosh> says i dont have permission
<koharski> do you know where they are mounted?
<dooglus> Gostie: aah, of course...  what does "grep ubuntu /etc/hosts" show you?
<j2daosh> not a clue
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, are they windows drives?
<magmini> now it show "root@ubuntu:-#.... what i should do...
<j2daosh> unfortunately yes...
<koharski> j2daosh: sudo chown user:user /blah/yoursrve/
<Gostie> shows me nothing
<j2daosh> they are ntfs
<koharski> OH
<dooglus> Gostie: that's the problem then.
<koharski> that changes it a bit
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, ntfs or fat32?
<j2daosh> lol
<magmini> i have RealPlayer download in my desktop...
<koharski> brb
<dooglus> Gostie: you need to be root to edit /etc/hosts - and you need to edit /etc/hosts to be able to become root...  chicken and egg situation.
<j2daosh> ntfs... i heard that it has a problem recognizing windows partitions but i managed to see the contents of one of my drives once
<dooglus> Gostie: I think you'll need to boot into rescue mode and fix /etc/hosts from there.
<Gostie> ack
<j2daosh> i dont remember how i managed to do it because it as 5 am after a 13 hours shift at work... but i know it happened once
<mephis1987> how can i run a package in synaptic section ?
<Gostie> fair enough
<mephis1987> pls help
<j2daosh> or maybe i just dreamed it lol... but i could have sworn i got into it once
<LoPMX> hmm, are there any problems? i manage to read ntfs partitions without any problems
<dooglus> mephis1987: you need to install the package first, then you'll be able to run it.  use synaptic to mark the package for installation, then 'apply'.
<shadikka> I still can't get X to start in other than 640x480.
<zandaa> j2daosh, it is possible to see the contents of NTFS drives
<j2daosh> which would be nice if i could get back into it because that is where all my mp3 and files and stuff is
<navarone> j2daosh, you can read ntfs but not write to it
<Davethewave> does ubuntu have sax2 or similar?
<shadikka> I get the same "(WW) No suitable Device instances found blahblahblah"...
<j2daosh> lol how do i go about seeing it ?
<nlindblad> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<magmini> dooglus, i still can get the RealPlayer10GOLD.bin files to execute
<zandaa> navarone, there are libraries in development to do that though
<nlindblad> anything else I need to do?
<j2daosh> oh i dont need to write to it... i just wanna be able to use the files
<shadikka> And I reconfigured xserver-xorg a few times and tried quite a few things...
<nlindblad> (I've changed xorg.conf)
<mephis1987> yes
<dooglus> magmini: in terminal, run "bash ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" (or whatever the correct path is)
<mephis1987> it s already installed
<kid> Hello. O
<mephis1987> i have clicked the applied button
<dooglus> mephis1987: which package?
<mephis1987> x-unikey-0.92.i386.ubuntu
<mephis1987> .deb
<shadikka> I'm getting slightly annoyed, since my Windows lags like hell (M$...) and my Ubuntu gives me 640x480 >_____<
<JackJoLow> Can anyone help me get my wireless network card working?
<mephis1987> i have installed it
<koharski> what package can I install to get x-windows?
<mephis1987> but after installing
<mephis1987> it does nothing
<shadikka> It flashes the 1280x960 resolution a bit and then changes to 640x480.
<La_PaRCa> koharski, xserver-xorg
<mephis1987> how can i run it?
<koharski> thanks
<La_PaRCa> koharski, or ubuntu-desktop
<shadikka> whoops.
<shadikka> I feel embarrassed...
<koharski> soes ubuntu-desktop have gnome and junk?
<amias> shadikka, sounds like your monitor config is not right
<hmpedersen> Has anyone got skype to work on breezy?
<shadikka> it works now ^^;;
<La_PaRCa> koharski, xserver-xorg will lead to just x server, now window managers or anything
<dooglus> mephis1987: which repository did you find x-unikey in?
<shadikka> It just didn't want to keep the resolution in the start, changing to it works fine..
<mettallicat> how can i solv this /etc/init.d/adsl-init: line 32: echo_success: command not found ?
<dooglus> hmpedersen: I have, yes.
<hmpedersen> dooglus: how?
<koharski> yeah, I allready have xserver-xorg and fluxbox, but they don't work
<dooglus> hmpedersen: I downloaded it from skype.com and installed it.
<koharski> I have xdm too
<shadikka> ah... this is nice \o/ something works..
<navarone> mephis1987, I did not tell you to run it from synaptic I gave you instructions to find where files are installed and therefore find the correct executable to invoke
<u|qos> i want to check via ps -C "<process name>" if there is a process... but it cant be found. the process is named "hamachi start" if i am searching it via ps "aux" ...
<hmpedersen> dooglus: whenever sound is transmitted from other end, skype shuts down all sound on my computer
<mephis1987> oh , i dont know
<mephis1987> it says X Input for Vietnamese
<mephis1987> X-Unikey is a input method module supporting Vietnamese
<mephis1987> on Linux platform. This package also includes the GTK2
<mephis1987> front-end for your convenience.
<magmini> dooglus, Ok, now it say "Permission denied".
<shadikka> BTW, are there any means to change from GNOME to KDE without reinstalling Kubuntu to this?
<amias> mettallicat, open /etc/init.d/adsl-init  in a text editor , go to line 32 , look at whats being done , sound likes its just telling you it was ok , in which case you could chop of the offending bit of code
<mjr> shadikka, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> shadikka, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> magmini: what does "ls -l ~/Desktop/Real*.bin" show you?
<navarone> mephist...go to Installed files in the packages properties
<shadikka> Thanks ^_^
<koharski> .leave
<navarone> mephis1987, right click for properties
<mephis1987> i have installed this package
<amias> mettallicat, that probably won't do your installation much good
<mephis1987> yes
<j2daosh> ok... just tried the fstab thing
<mephis1987> and then?
<JackJoLow> I'm trying to get my wireless network card working (aironet 340).  I have the kernel module installed but I can't seem to get it listed in the network device list.  No wlan0.  Any ideas?
<j2daosh> it said that there are no useable windows/mac partitions found
<mettallicat> amias, adsl is up but that command do not exist
<navarone> mephis1987, loook for where the files went...try to find name in /bin...or similar
<j2daosh> that means im screwed huh?
<kismet> Hi all which packages on ubuntu contain the man for printf?
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, um, not quite... its weird though that it doesnt see them
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, unfortunately, I gotta skip. Maybe someone else can help you!
<nickrud> mephis1987, you can do dpkg -L | grep bin to find executables in an installed package
<j2daosh> yeah... well it says they are already in etc/fstab
<magmini> dooglus, it show "/root/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"...
<nickrud> *dpkg -L <package> | grep bin, I mean
<mephis1987> oh
<mephis1987> let me try this
<kyncani> kismet: manpages-dev i think. But you may consider installing build-essential
<j2daosh> its just that it cant do nothing with it
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, ah ok
* theblue is ready to help someone.
<La_PaRCa> so, they probably are mounted but have the default optiones
<kismet> kyncani, I've already installaed build-essential
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, can you paste the contents of /etc/fstab to the pastebin?
<j2daosh> ::shrugs:: lol u know more then i do
<j2daosh> i dont know what u mean lol
<kyncani> kismet: manpages-dev it is then :)
<kenichi> ive got a problem here
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, open the file named fstab thats inside /etc/ and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kenichi> with my tv card.
<j2daosh> how do i paste to there?
<exosyst> bah. i still dont get it. i even disabled ipv6 on the offchange that'd work
<kismet> kyncani, thank you!
<kyncani> kismet: ;)
<j2daosh> nevermind
<j2daosh> lol im a retard
<exosyst> So Ubuntu wireless guys, please help! i am off to london soon and would love wireless to work!
<Dido-> I added some new programs from Add Aplications, and now I want to remove some but I can't run Add Aplications again.. when I click it nothing happends, any ideas?
<u|qos> i want to check via ps -C "<process name>" if there is a process... but it cant be found. the process is named "hamachi start" if i am searching it via ps "aux" ...
<kenichi> everything is working fine so far with my tv card, but my sound is buzzing. but when i minimize the window, buzzing is gone
<j2daosh> and yeah la... they are all set to default
<kenichi> anyone got a clue
<redhits> hehe
<redhits> you people won't belive me
<j2daosh> ok i posted it
<redhits> I unpluged
<redhits> my webcam
<redhits> and the sound
<redhits> it's workiong now
<redhits> lol
<magmini> dooglus,   there is a command which written like this " chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" what is the +x mean?
<exosyst> i can ping www.google.com fine, but i cant even wget the index file. Yet GAIM and IRC still work! what is so different?
<linkin> hello, i have a problem i did apt-get install apache2
<pete__> magini
<pete__> those change the permissions of the file
<pete__> chmod a+x
<Dido-> I added some new programs from Add Aplications, and now I want to remove some but I can't run Add Aplications again.. when I click it nothing happends, any ideas?
<j2daosh> how will i know if someone has answered my question? do a search for my name or something?
<linkin> it seems to be running fine but when i try localhost from firefox i get nothing
<chrisx1> linkin, you know how to use virtual hosts on apache2?
<kenichi> j2daosh: just wait for an answer... ;)
<j2daosh> but do i get an email or something?
<linkin> chrisx1, is supposed to be in default right?
<j2daosh> where would i look for an answer lol
<j2daosh> ?
<chrisx1> linkin, what do u mean?
<_jason> j2daosh, on the forums you mean?
<exosyst> j2daosh when someone sends you a message, most IRC clients light it up in red
<j2daosh> yeah... la just had me post my fstab...
<scenestar> hi
<linkin> i tried in firefox http://localhost/
<kid> I've a problem - I'm on complete CLI, -- on a very low memory laptop. I had all sorts of things on it before.. openoffice, things not really needed -- anyone know how I could have it list the major things with apt-get? Would like to remove some now
<linkin> my Documentroot is var/www/apache2-default
<j2daosh> dont know why or what im supposed to do now but im making the assumption that someone will look and tell me what im doing wrong... but how will i know when someone has told me what im doing wrong?
<magmini> pete: when i type that command on terminal, it always said " chmod: cannot access "RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" : No Such file or directory????
<chrisx1> linkin, restart apche2
<scenestar> kid: open synaptic and start get rid of things
<Dido-> I added some new programs from Add Aplications, and now I want to remove some but I can't run Add Aplications again.. when I click it nothing happends, any ideas?
<chrisx1> *apache2
<kid> scenestar: I don't have GUI
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, wait a sec
<_jason> kid, you can list all the packages with dpkg -l and if you want you can add a pattern so dpkg -l *mplayer* for example
<La_PaRCa> let me take a look
<linkin> i restarted like this sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<kid> Well I do have Fluxbox, but the things are on the menu are not executed on click
<chrisx1> linkin, mines different!:s
<kid> _jason: yep, thanks
<j2daosh> ok... its named josh... if that helps lol
<linkin> chrisx1: sorry i did not understand that
<tritium> linkin, you can also use "sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart"
<chrisx1> linkin i have to type sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<j2daosh> ya know... its really nice what u guys/girls are doing
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, ok, you have 3 ntfs partitions
<tritium> chrisx1, you should not need to do that
<j2daosh> like u wont be able to find someone to help you with windows stuff.
<j2daosh> yeah...
<linkin> ok i will try that
<Dido-> I added some new programs from Add Aplications, and now I want to remove some but I can't run Add Aplications again.. when I click it nothing happends. I've tried to kill gnome, any ideas?
<La_PaRCa> now, in the /etc/fstab file, for those 3 partitiones, change defaults with: nls=utf8,umask=0222
<_jason> j2daosh, I started following your conversation a bit late but I am guessing you pastebinned something?  In that case you need to tell us the url
<scenestar> gah
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, after you do that, unmount and remount the partitions
<chrisx1> tritium, you dont know about virtual hosts on apache2 do ya?
<dooglus> magmini: you downloaded the file as root, apparently.  you shouldn't be running browsers as root.
<dooglus> magmini: the +x argument to chmod makes the file executable
<tritium> chrisx1, no, I don't run web servers
<dooglus> magmini: it shouldn't be needed
<chrisx1> tritium, ah k
<dooglus> magmini: and I asked you to run "ls -l" on the file - that should show the permissions.
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, got that?
<linkin> it doesnt work
<magmini> alright...
<Dido-> I added some new programs from Add Aplications, and now I want to remove some but I can't run Add Aplications again.. when I click it nothing happends. I've tried to kill gnome doesn't work, any ideas?
<linkin> chrisx1, firefox don't display anything
<j2daosh> i think but lemme run it by you again
<dooglus> magmini: personally I wouldn't run anything from those guys at Real corp as any user, but certainly not as root!
<_jason> Dido-, use synaptic
<szronik> Is there anything I need to know/do before replacing my NIC with a new one I'd just bought?
<kyncani> Dido-: logout/login and try again ?
<linkin> tritium, i install it from apt-get it supposed to work nicely on default?
<j2daosh> im gonna go to /etc/ and vi fstab... at the ntfs partitions im gonna change the settings to nls=utf8, umask=0222, then save it... right click the drives on the desktop... go to unmount and then remount them again?
<dooglus> j2daosh: that's right.
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, yeah
<La_PaRCa> remember that to edit fstab you need to use sudo
<j2daosh> and i remount them by right click the drives on the desktop or will they be gone after that?
<_jason> Dido-, you can also try 'gksudo gnome-app-install' in a terminal and see if you get an error message
<tritium> linkin, which?  apache2?  there should be the default apache page until you setup your own
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, they will be gone after that, you will have to go to sistem->admin->disks
<j2daosh> so i have to do "sudo su vi fstab"?
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, nah, just sudo vi fstab
<j2daosh> ok
<pete__> can anyone tell me how to make azureus the default bittorrent client?
<j2daosh> what do you mean by going to the disks thing though?
<j2daosh> is that a directory?
<j2daosh> or do i run the mount "drive name" and to that location?
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, its a menu under gnome
<smo> pete__; right-click a torrent and find 'open with' .. I believe there's a tickbox in there that'll let you make your selection the default
<pete__> ty smo.
<j2daosh> oh... lol
<linkin> tritium, how should i setup apache then?
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, actually
<La_PaRCa> lets do all command line
<La_PaRCa> just edit it
<La_PaRCa> after you edit, unmount
<j2daosh> sorry this is the first time im really used linux... decided to just install it lol
<Gostie> I'm using the live cd to edit the root password. Can someone talk me through it since I know very little?
<La_PaRCa> then run in the console: sudo mount /media/hda1
<La_PaRCa> then run in the console: sudo mount /media/hda5
<La_PaRCa> then run in the console: sudo mount /media/hdb1
<chrisx1> !tell Gostie about root
<tritium> linkin, it is setup for you.  Now you just need to add your own pages
<chrisx1> Check pm Gostie
<_jason> j2daosh, you probably want to use an editor other than vi if it is your first time
<La_PaRCa> _jason, hehe
<redhits> I am back
<redhits> got anather problem
<j2daosh> ok lemme give that a try real quick
<redhits> if I would like to download a software like Yahoo Mesenger for example, which package should I choose?
<linkin> correct i have my own in var/www/apache2-default
<redhits> the debian one?!
<masta_> can someone help me unbusy my OSS?
<linkin> i did a test.html
<scenestar> does anyone know if my asus a6k will function properly under hoary?
<linkin> i doesnt work
<scenestar> i allready tried the boot cd
<scenestar> it worked fine
<chrisx1> redhits, try gaim
<scenestar> although the cardreader was dead
<linkin> http://localhost/test.html
<La_PaRCa> redhits, ubuntu comes with a yahoo messenger client, its called gaim
<j2daosh> wait... where do i put that info la?
<j2daosh> under options dump or pass?
<tritium> linkin, did you place it in the /var/www directory?  did you edit your apache config files?
<j2daosh> or type
<j2daosh> ?
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, under options... replace default with what I said
<j2daosh> ok
<linkin> i didnt edit apache config files they are by default
<redhits> yes
<redhits> but i was talking in general ?
<redhits> what should I download?
<tritium> linkin, you'll need to edit them to suit your needs
<masta_> can someone help me fix my sound device?
<pete__> does anyone know where azureus installs too with apt-get on ubuntu?
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, ONLY for the ntfs partitions
<chrisx1> redhits, sudo apt-get install gaim
<La_PaRCa> pete__, dpkg -L azureus
<tritium> !azureus
<ubotu> I heard azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<masta_> can someone help me fix my sound?
<pete__> so in firefox, where do i point it so azureus opens the torrents?
<tritium> pete__, please read that wiki page
<linkin> tritium, should i modify /etc/apache2/sites-available/default?
<ioboss> i have  a problem whit java, i think, becouse i can't install borland and i have this message error: Can't load library "/cod/Unix/Linux/Linux/resource/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so"
<tritium> linkin, read the docs in /usr/share/doc/apache2 if you need to learn how to configure it
<ltibor65> Hi everybody! I cannot read the floppy disk in Ubuntu. I don't know why. Can somebody help me?
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, hows it going?
<linkin> thanks tritium
<tritium> linkin, sure.  Good luck.  I'm heading out now...
<j2daosh> is it nls=utf8, umask0222 or is it nls=utf8,umask0222... with no space between the 2 options?
<ioboss> i have found this page, but i don't understand what i can do.. :(http://lists.alphanet.ch/pipermail/gull/2004-August/003315.html
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> i just dont wanna mess nothing up
<ioboss> help.. :(
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, nls=utf8,umask=0222
<j2daosh> no space
<j2daosh> ok
<n0dl> has anyone here ever compiled pingus
<tritium> !tell j2daosh about enter
<La_PaRCa> j2daosh, brb
<j2daosh> enter?
<j2daosh> ok
<kid> I just reinstalled fluxbox ... at least I've GUI working, but upon any click -- nothing is executed, and I'm getting things like "gnome-terminal: error while loading shared libraries: libXrandr.so.2: cannot open hared object file: No such file or directory" -- my main priority is to get Synaptic working - any words?
<pete__> where is the azureus wiki page?
<tritium> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<tritium> pete__, ^^^
<n0dl> i just compiled a lib
<j2daosh> hey what is this thing about ! to override?
<pete__> ?
<ltibor65> Ubotu, why cannot I read the floppy in Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ltibor65
<_jason> j2daosh, you're using vi aren't you :P
<j2daosh> lol yeah
<zandaa> anyone ever heard of the game Glest?
<j2daosh> its the only one i know
<kid> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<pete__> where do i find the wiki page
<pete__> :\
<_jason> j2daosh, did you manage to edit it ok?  use nano if you aren't comfortable with vi
<MarkStone> help
<_jason> MarkStone, ask a question first :)
<ltibor65> Ubotu, but what problems can it with it? Mount problems?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ltibor65
* nickrud throws a life preserver at MarkStone 
<_jason> ltibor65, ubotu is a bot
<j2daosh> yeah i got it all set... its just when i went to save and exit it gives me this error thing about "e45: readonly option is set (add ! to override)
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<n0dl> i just compiled clan lib a dependency of pingus but for somereason i keep on getting an error telling me  Clanlib/core.h is not found
<j2daosh> does that mean i have to do like a shift zz !
<j2daosh> ?
<ltibor65> What is a bot?
<_jason> j2daosh, :wq will save it and quit
<_jason> j2daosh, you used sudo right?
<j2daosh> yeah
<pete__> _jason where do i find out how to make azureus the default for torrents
<ltibor65> Nobody help me?
<j2daosh> it still says readonly option is set
<Xappe> !lirc
<ubotu> [lirc]  at http://www.lirc.com
<j2daosh> the :wq didn't work
<MHobbit> !ubotu cedega
<ubotu> well, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<_jason> pete__, sorry, I don't use azureus.  Have you right clicked on a torrent -> properties -> open with?
<pete__> yes jason but, i need to have it the default Bt in Firefox
<_jason> j2daosh, that usually means you didn't open it using sudo
<n0dl> why do ig et this error even after i compiled clanlib?
<j2daosh> i did sudo vi fstab..
<j2daosh> ok
<smo> j2daosh, what did it do when it didn't work?
<j2daosh> ill exit and do it again
<Xappe> I need a howto for installing lirc on breezy (to enable use of my hauppage wintv pci remote). are there such howtos? tried googling and searching the forums but without any greater success
<_jason> pete__, when you click on a .torrent does firefox prompt you at all?
<fredd__> bonsoir tout le monde
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<pete__> ye jason
<rosen> Bonsoir fredd__
<pete__> wants to open it with gnome-bttorrent
<fredd__> Hi everyone ;)... better ?
<_jason> pete__, isn't there a drop down menu to choose something else?
<pete__> yes
<kid> Okay, just this then: on x, if I try to click and execute something, I'm getting this (for example) on the reflective virtual window: /usr/bin/leafpad: error while loading shared libraries: libXrandr.so.2:cannot open shared object file: No such file or dir
<shogun_> how do I go in my trash bin in ubuntu?
<pete__> but i don't know where azureus is..
<_jason> pete__, do you know the terminal command for it?
<pete__> No
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> did it but i cant unmount
<_jason> pete__, do you have a menu item for it?
<pete__> yes jason
<fredd__> I have a question about the software "rights" ... I mean their rights to modify files etc...
<j2daosh> but when i go to the disks under administration it says accessible and lets me view the contents of the drive....
<rosen> is there some way I can make Ubuntu search for an alternative driver for my midi input ? .. Output is going allright but my mic wont work
<j2daosh> ?
<fredd__> For example with Azureus when it needs to auto-update
<j2daosh> how do i unmount from a commandline?
<pete__> azureus %U ?
<_jason> pete__, go to the applications menu editor under system tools and check out the properties, you should find it
<_jason> j2daosh, umount
<pete__> _jason is it
<pete__> azureus %U
<_jason> pete__, probably, I don't use azureus though.  Try it and see, won't hurt anything
<j2daosh> ok do i do a umount /etc/hda1?
<j2daosh> do i need any arguements to it?
<_jason> j2daosh, iirc. you don't need any args
<pete__> jason how do i edit gnome-bttorrent
<j2daosh> ok i tried doing umount hda1 and it says its not mounted according to mtab
<j2daosh> whats that jive about?
<peter_> well hi all
<shogun_> ok why does it make my .iso files when I download them into .tpb?
<_jason> pete__, umm what do you mean?
<pete__> so i can change it
<pete__> to be the gnome-btt default
<dooglus> j2daosh: you should do "umount /dev/hda1"
<dooglus> j2daosh: no, no, no.  wrong.
<peter_> just got back on line but id like to know when i download stuff does it have to be compatible with ubuntu? and how do i open and install it ?
<j2daosh> huh?
<dooglus> j2daosh: you should "umount /media/mountpount1" or wherever you mounted it
<matid> Hi. Is there anyone familiar with Rosetta?
<_jason> pete__, didn't you just want to use the drop down menu in the firefox prompt to choose azureus?  let me go find a .torrent so I can see what you are seeing
<j2daosh> i never mounted it... lol the install did
<peter_> ok jason ty
<amias> lo
<Subhuman> j2daosh, well if you dont want it to mount on boot u need to edit it out of the etc/fstab file
<shogun_> Can somebodyu please tell me why my .iso files turn into .tpb when I download them?
<kineticesp> need help
<j2daosh> damnit... how do i add my username to a group that can do what root can do without being root?
<kineticesp> what is the default administrator name?
<Subhuman> j2daosh, just put "sudo" before the command which u wan to run as root.
<nickrud> j2daosh, you already are: you're in the admin group, which let's you use sudo
<shogun_> you can do what root can do with 'sudo'
<j2daosh> i wanna add myself to a group that can mount and unmount and add users and all that
<_jason> peter_, you use synaptic (in system -> admin) to install things usually (it is the best way and easy too)
<j2daosh> oh
<amias> j2daosh,  i dont think you really want that
<j2daosh> ok
<dooglus> j2daosh: you'll need to "sudo visudo" if you want to do that.
<shogun_> Can somebodyu please tell me why my .iso files turn into .tpb when I download them?
<lfop> is there a risk when doing merges, split disks? is there a risk the disk will go crazy?
<peter_> thank you jason :O)
<Subhuman> j2daosh, you just do "sudo umount /media/hd"whatever" "
<matid> Is there anyone familiar with Rosetta?
<kineticesp> i was trying to modify the sources.list file but i cant
<Davethewave> no, who is Rosetta?
<peter_> jason does anything i download have to be ubuntu programs ?
<dooglus> j2daosh: I added this line to the sudoers file to let me run some stuff without a password: chris    chrislap = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/id,/bin/mount,/bin/umount,/usr/bin/eject,/sbin/shutdown
<j2daosh> ok... got them unmounted... now i have to remount them... so im gonna do a "sudo mount /media/hda1" ??
<nickrud> kineticesp, try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , that should work
<gnomefreak> kineticesp,  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kyncani> shogun_: because they are _being_ downloaded (just a thought)
<rosen> is there some way to get a different driver than what Ubuntu chose to manage my midi inputs ? .. Its a silly onboard card and the rest of the midi works just fine except the mic
<rosen> can't live without my mic :O
<matid> Devethewave: Ubuntu translation tool
<dooglus> j2daosh: just "mount -a" should do it
<Subhuman> j2daosh, no, u do a sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<_jason> peter_, by download, I assume you are thinking of just downloading a program from a web site you find.  In most cases, there will be something available in the repositories (through synaptic) that will do the job for you.
<j2daosh> woot woot!!!
<shogun_> kyncani, I closed the torrent thing and the format didn't change
<j2daosh> i love you guys
<dooglus> Subhuman: it's in his fstab, so what he suggested will work
<Subhuman> j2daosh, any time :P
<peter_> thanks jason
* gnomefreak brb maybe bash head in till make works :(
<dooglus> j2daosh: we love you too
<j2daosh> thank you so much for helping me out
<kineticesp> why cant i edit it in the graphic enviroment?
<j2daosh> lol well keep that love platonic doog
<j2daosh> lol
<shogun_> kyncani, after I finished downloaded it
<_jason> ubotu, tell peter_ about synaptic
<kyncani> shogun_: well, check the size and md5sum to know for sure
<Subhuman> dooglus, I suggested to edit the fstab
<Belgain> hi there, quick question: when using the Ubuntu LiveDVD, is there any way to install extra packages from the DVD rather than from the online repositories?
<zen> any clue how to make linux see a mirror as one drive w/ nForce3's raid abilities?  you have to use a special driver on windows because it exports as two drives otherwise...same in linux, it sees two different drives
<Belgain> i don't see the DVD listed as a repository in Synaptic...
<nickrud> kineticesp, the file is owned by root, and you must use super user priviledges to edit it.
<dooglus> Subhuman: once it's in your fstab you don't need to specify the device when mounting any more.
<kineticesp> im super noob.. i installed ubuntu yesterday
<pete__> _jason im just trying to make azureus default for ff torrents
<dooglus> Belgain: so add the DVD as a repository in synaptic
<pete__> but im having a hard time
<Belgain> how do i do that?
<_jason> pete__, one sec
<carlossaatana> i also installed ubuntu yesterday
<kineticesp> ive looked everywhere to find the terminal
<Subhuman> dooglus, what do you mean? ive always un/mounted drives with u/mount /dev/path /path/to/mount ?
<kineticesp> but cant fin it
<bcl> kineticesp, they moved it to accessories in 5.10
<nickrud> kineticesp, apps->accessories->terminal
<Subhuman> kineticesp,  applications accesories terminal;
<Subhuman> lol nvm :P
<dooglus> Subhuman: you can just "mount /path/to/mount" if /path/to/mount is in your fstab
<kineticesp> thanks
<dooglus> Subhuman: it will look at your fstab to find out what device to mount there, and the options to use
<peter_> well the page helped ty
<bcl> kineticesp, IMHO they should have at least left it as a right click on the desktop context menu.
<Subhuman> dooglus, ahh i see, well I've always only had to mount stuff that ive added, so ive never tried it like that, thanks for teaching me something new :P
<zen> Belgain, the DVD should be the first repo source by default
<nickrud> bcl, you can install nautilus-open-terminal to get that functionality back
<zen> Belgain, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> bcl, thats not an option unless you install one that goes there
<peter_> been on this all day so im getting used to some of the stuff now like adding wallpapers and stuff
<dooglus> Subhuman: also "mount -a" will mount *a*ll the stuff in fstab that is automatically mountable
<bcl> nickrud, true but its annoying to get used to something and then have it changed in an upgrade.
<kassie_kasselman> Hi all, I'm a newbie in Linux. I am using Ubuntu. I would like to get the Apache and maybe something like exim for mail running. I have downloaded XAMPP for linux, seeing that i have used it on windows os and was working 100%. I would like to start using Linux to run all these apps on. Wilol someone be so kind in helping me getting this up and running...
<_jason> pete__, in a terminal: which azureus
<nickrud> bcl, no kidding.
<bcl> 5.10 doesn't work right for me anyway so I'm going back to 5.04
<pete__> which ?
<Belgain> it is on a hard drive install, but not when booted wiht the liveDVD, and i'm not seeing it as an option when showing all repositories...
<dooglus> Belgain: I'm not sure.  I don't often use synaptic.  you can "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit the file directly.
<_jason> pete__, yes :)
<gnomefreak> if you right click in in menu and add it to launcher it will stay on the launcher pad
<bcl> cdrom write from desktop is broken and xine now segfaults.
<pete__> ok
<pete__> im there
<Belgain> what line do I need to add to the sources.list file for the DVD repositry?
<zen> dooglus, By default the DVD will be the top source in the sources.list--shouldn't need any editing
<pete__> now what do i do jason?
<kyncani> Belgain: use apt-cdrom i think
<_jason> pete__, it will tell you where the azureus binary is.  Now, when you click on a .torrent, you get the firefox prompt.  It should say "open with".  Next to it there is a drop down menu.  Click that, and select "other" if it doesn't list azureus.  Then just anvigate to the azureus binary.  I think that will work.
<amias> how can i test if my kernel has inotify support ?
<j2daosh> ok im back... lol now my sound dont work... how can i extract the driver from the windows side of my comp so linux knows its there?
<pete__> jason i don't see the azureus binary i see the things i've downloaded
<amias> j2daosh, that wont work
<crimsun> amias: if you're using the default Breezy kernels, they do.
<kyncani> amias: check /boot/config*
<_jason> pete__, which told you where it was
<j2daosh> ...
<j2daosh> that sucks
<pete__> ahh ok.
<j2daosh> how do i add a soundcard?
<pete__> /usr/bin/azureus
<crimsun> j2daosh: plug it in.
<seife`> what u guys think about Novell SuSE Linux?
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> its an onboard soundcard...
<j2daosh> its already in lol
<amias> crimsun, sorry , should have said , i'm running dapper , with 2.6.15-7-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT
<Subhuman> seife`, i used it before ubuntu, itz okay, bit bloated, but quite user freindly
<dooglus> Belgain: is there a line in sources.list about the dvd?
<crimsun> amias: grep NOTIFY /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<dooglus> Belgain: zen said that it should be there already.
<theblue> I used to use SuSE.
<_jason> pete__, so then: File System -> bin -> azureus
<pete__> jason you are sexy
<pete__> ;-0
<pete__> ty
<crimsun> j2daosh: so cat /proc/asound/cards
<dooglus> Belgain: by the way,you do realise that if you install stuff while booted from the live DVD it won't survive a reboot, don't you?
<_jason> pete__, heh np
<kassie_kasselman> Hi all, I'm a newbie in Linux. I am using Ubuntu. I would like to get the Apache and maybe something like exim for mail running. I have downloaded XAMPP for linux, seeing that i have used it on windows os and was working 100%. I would like to start using Linux to run all these apps on. Wilol someone be so kind in helping me getting this up and running...
<j2daosh> ok... i did that... lol now what?
<matid> Is there anyone familiar with Rosetta?
<amias> crimsun, aah cheers . I was looking for /proc/config
<runevi> Humpfh.  Next time I'm going to compile a kernel I'll do more work disabling all the things I don't need.  ;)
<psycode> there's something weird going on with my package sources... how come it cant find the package wxpython?
<blanky> family guy you here
<familyguy> Yeah
<blanky> !ftp
<ubotu> blanky: I don't know, could you explain it?
<blanky> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<blanky> wait
<Subhuman> ubotu doesnt know ftp??
<ubotu> Subhuman: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<blanky> haha, he's stupid
<amias> runevi,  thats the easy bit , keeping the bits you do need and will need next week/month is harder .
<psycode> can someone please check for me if he can find wxpython2.5.3 in his sources?
<kyncani> psycode: it's not, you must have the name wrong
<blanky> 5.10 breezy badger right?
<blanky> familyguy
<Davethewave> ubotu is awsome
<ubotu> Davethewave: No idea
<j2daosh> ok... it knows the card isthere... do i need to change the int type to value 0x1?
<Subhuman> blanky,  yeah
<blanky> lol
<blanky> !ftpserver
<ubotu> blanky: I give up, what is it?
<blanky> !ftpd
<ubotu> blanky: What?
* beej_ is back (gone 01:44:21)
<blanky> !tell blanky about ftp
<beej_> ok, ubuntu doesn't come pre-installed with htop??
<beej_> wtf.
<psycode> kyncani, weird, how about wxpython? (i'm not having the name wrong)
<cornflake> wut do i do if i get a gpg error?
<runevi> amias: Well, I don't need support for isdn, 90% of the sound stuff, 90% of the video stuff, and so forth ;D
<kyncani> psycode: i think you do, as apt-cache search wxpython  would tell you
<blanky> familyguy, ubuntu breezy badger 5.10 right?
<runevi> amias: So.. next time, i'll do a tad more work on it ;D
<mkyb14> arr i have a few programs that are asking for me to tell them where the mozilla layout library's are for wine.  anyone know where they are?
* beej_ is away: sudo apt-get install lunch
<familyguy> I'm guessing you put an exclamation mark in front of a query towards the bot?
<blanky> familyguy: yes, but I'm asking you if it's breezy badger 5.10
<j2daosh> how do i make ubuntu recognize my sound card?
<psycode> kyncani, yeah i know it's not there, but its odd since im almost positive its been there before, and its a really usable python extension....
<kid> okay, what might be causing this: -bash: /usr/bin/X11/startx: No such file or dir :'s
<j2daosh> or how do i reinstall it or something?
<blanky> j2daosh: it doesn't work right now? sound I mean
<j2daosh> nope
<familyguy> Is what breezy badger?
<chem415> Hi Guys, im having a pickle of a time upgrading from hoary to breezy.
<kassie_kasselman> Hi all, I'm a newbie in Linux. I am using Ubuntu. I would like to get the Apache and maybe something like exim for mail running. I have downloaded XAMPP for linux, seeing that i have used it on windows os and was working 100%. I would like to start using Linux to run all these apps on. Wilol someone be so kind in helping me getting this up and running...
<chem415> Can I post my error message
<chem415> ?
<blanky> j2daosh, waht sound card
<j2daosh> i looked in the device manager and it see it there but i get nothing
<blanky> familyguy, I mean the version of ubuntu, you have the latest one right
<_jason> ubotu, tell chem415 about pastebin
<j2daosh> its a ati9200
<familyguy> Yeah.
<mkyb14> open a private channel with whom your talkting to and post it
<j2daosh> oh nevermind
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> dumbass me
<blanky> wtf, ati9200 sound card? or is that the motherboard
<chem415> _jason: thanks
<j2daosh> its a v8235?
<blanky> I think they make ati mobos
<blanky> ah oky
<kyncani> !tell chem415 about ask
<j2daosh> lol sorry
<mkyb14> video card is your 9200
<j2daosh> yeah
<blanky> h/o
<mkyb14> arr i have a few programs that are asking for me to tell them where the mozilla layout library's are for wine.  anyone know where they are?
<chem415> thanks
<blanky> familyguy, go here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/FTP_Server
<bcl> j2daosh, your video card should work fine with the default drive. Try it without installing the ati one first.
<j2daosh> ac 97
<mkyb14> my 9800 didn't so i have to install the fglx drivers
<mann> anyone here can teach me how to install amsn at ubuntu????
<j2daosh> via tech
<crimsun> j2daosh: if you see the sound card in the output of /proc/asound/cards, then just use System> Preferences> Sound to select the one you prefer, then restart any apps that use sound
<blanky> mkyb14, what's your problem
<mann> pvt pease
<zandaa> I can't get on http://www.ubuntu.com O_O
<bcl> mkyb14, my 9250 works better with the open driver than with ati's.
<blanky> j2daosh, so it's ac 97
<amias> mann, do you mean setting up MSN chatting ? if so try gaim
<_jason> zandaa, don't worry, neither can i
<blanky> zandaa, www.ubuntulinux.com
<j2daosh> thats the thing though... in the sound part under preferences it doesnt give me any cards.
<mkyb14> wine, using steam to get HL installed is asking for mozilla layout library's
<blanky> !gaim
<ubotu> methinks gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<mkyb14> and i have no clue where they are
<j2daosh> its like nothing is there
<crimsun> j2daosh: give me the output on pastebin
<blanky> mkyb14, what how-to are you using
<blanky> familyguy, did you get my link?
<crimsun> j2daosh: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kid> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<zandaa> !pong
<ubotu> zandaa: I don't know, could you explain it?
<zandaa> too bad
<j2daosh> where do i get the output?
<kassie_kasselman> Hi all, I'm a newbie in Linux. I am using Ubuntu. I would like to get the Apache and maybe something like exim for mail running. I have downloaded XAMPP for linux, seeing that i have used it on windows os and was working 100%. I would like to start using Linux to run all these apps on. Wilol someone be so kind in helping me getting this up and running...
<kassie_kasselman> Hi all, I'm a newbie in Linux. I am using Ubuntu. I would like to get the Apache and maybe something like exim for mail running. I have downloaded XAMPP for linux, seeing that i have used it on windows os and was working 100%. I would like to start using Linux to run all these apps on. Wilol someone be so kind in helping me getting this up and running...
<kassie_kasselman> Hi all, I'm a newbie in Linux. I am using Ubuntu. I would like to get the Apache and maybe something like exim for mail running. I have downloaded XAMPP for linux, seeing that i have used it on windows os and was working 100%. I would like to start using Linux to run all these apps on. Wilol someone be so kind in helping me getting this up and running...
<chem415> yikes
<mkyb14> heh when it's during the finishing part of the install for steam its asking for the library's... i'm not using a howto
<zandaa> blanky, ubuntulinux.com doesn't seem to be working
<blanky> org
<mkyb14> kassie_kasselman, don't spam the channel please
<zandaa> kassie_kasselman....
<j2daosh> for the proc/asound/cards?
<blanky> most likely maintenance, comon you wont die without it for a minute
<kassie_kasselman> is there someone that can help me
<zandaa> blanky, yes I will.......
<mkyb14> be patient and someone will try and help you when they are done
<blanky> kassie_kasselman, shut the **** up, dont spam
<blanky> zandaa, what do you want me to do
<_jason> zandaa, http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:YoyCAO3HUnIJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/+ubuntu&hl=en&lr=&strip=1 enjoy
<zandaa> blanky, there's nothing you can do about it
<blanky> exactly :)
<kyncani> kassie_kasselman: you should first get a apache howto|manual for linux i tink
<blanky> lol cached, hey jason where've you been
<blanky> familyguy, you okay?
<j2daosh> ok i posted the cat output for the /proc/asound/cards
<mkyb14> blanky, no clue on the library's then?
<blanky> oh sorry, what how to are you using again? the one on linux-gamers or winehq.org
<mkyb14> wine
<mkyb14> but it's asking for mozilla layout librarys... wtf is that
<zandaa> hm... <_< I can't get flash to work....
<blanky> mkyb14, i know dude, you have to frickin listen
<crimsun> j2daosh: ok, I'll get to it in a sec, I'm on the phone
<blanky> where are you reading the instructions from on how to install steam with wine, or are you just doing it on your own
<j2daosh> ok
<familyguy> I get an error: Couldn't find package proftpd
<blanky> mkyb14, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=17
<familyguy> From this line.
<blanky> familyguy, what command
<familyguy> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<blanky> couldn't find it? wow...hold on
<familyguy> It gets to 'building dependecy tree' before giving the error.
<blanky> familyguy
<j2daosh> crimsun... im gonna paste another output to that one... i ran esd and it gave me all the crap ur about to see
<bcl> gotta love it: bare metal to gui login in under 15 minutes.
<mkyb14> i'll try that , bb in a few mins
<lfop> anyone experience freebsd faster than ubuntu with same window manager?
<blanky> familyguy, click this link and then listen to my instructions http://pastebin.com/459801
<blanky> is it open yet?
<familyguy> yeah
<blanky> go to console and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blanky> is it open?
<CarlFK> duh.  how do I tar/zip all the files in a dir tree?
<familyguy> yeah
<MWettendorff> ubuntu
<n0dl> does anyone know what ldconfig is?
<n0dl> or where ld.so.conf is located?
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> managed to get the recorder working i think
<blanky> familyguy, delete your sources.list and copy the thing I gave you into it
<ruiwen> hi does anyone know about using remote desktop to let people remotely view my desktop?
<blanky> familyguy, no wait listen
<j2daosh> i had to sudo chmod 777 dsp in the /dev directory
<j2daosh> now if only i could get the sound working lol
<blanky> you have sources.list open, so do CTRL-A delete, then copy and paste what's in the link I gave you
<rosen> can someone tell me what OWA is ?
<ompaul> lfop, ever compare an apple to and orange with no skin on ?
<familyguy> keep the line numbers?
<j2daosh> ok i need some decoders for mp3's... where do i find them at?
<blanky> no, no line numbers
<lfop> anyone experience freebsd faster than ubuntu with same window manager??
<ompaul> rosen, is it something dodgey >> Outlook Web Access  << ?
<blanky> dont do ANYTHING after
<ompaul> lfop, ever compare an apple to and orange with no skin on ?
<blanky> tell me when you're done
<_jason> n0dl, apt-file will answer your second question
<mkyb14> blanky do you know of any good install guides for vmware..
<Paul^> yay
<mkyb14> i had issues with thatone too
<blanky> mkyb14, hold on
<Paul^> finally, wine is working
<ompaul> ifop not a fair question you need to do it for yourself - we can get different results depending on what is loaded on each box
<crimsun> j2daosh: there's only one card listed
<mkyb14> wine works, just asks for a lot of wierd crap
<j2daosh> yeah
<blanky> mkyb14, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=vmware+in+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<familyguy> It doesn't look like the one in the link, the spacing is unaligned, (#)'s are all over the place, should I fix it?
<kyncani> lfop: <troll> no, i think ubuntu is way faster </troll>
<crimsun> j2daosh: I thought you said you have multiple
<Paul^> uhh.. well, it's working one, way, not the other way around, i can only see what i say but i can't see what others say :/
<blanky> familyguy, are you dont
<blanky> family guy, man hold on
<blanky> go on gaim
<lfop> ompaul, yeah. but im asking your experience in your case. if there is any case where people have tried both systems.
<blanky> SEVEAS
<crimsun> j2daosh: "yeah"? to which, single? multiple?
<Oblivion^> is this a known problem in wine, that i can't see what others are saying in mIRC under wine?
<_jason> ack
<j2daosh> single
<blanky> familyguy, go on gaim
<mann> anyone here can teach me how to install xmule ???
<mann> pvt me
<crimsun> mann: open a Terminal, then type, sudo aptitude install xmule
<Davethewave> think irc is crashing
<crimsun> mann: make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<j2daosh> what do i need to get in order to listen to an mp3?
<j2daosh> juke?
<ruiwen> hi does anyone know about using remote desktop to let people remotely view my desktop?
<Oblivion^> uhh that was weird
<ompaul> ifop well I have not - nor have I interest - but if it is important you really need to define what is running, hack kernels and do all sorts of other stuff to tune them - out of the box they will be similar
<j2daosh> juke peg i mean?
<kyncani> ubotu is dead !
<ompaul> !!
<primo|ubuntu> I have a problem: Whichever user I log in as has root access over gnome apps. However root does not, nor do sudoers. Have I misconfigured something?
<Oblivion^> can i run photoshop under wine?
<varsendagger> what do i use to listen to .ram files?
<Oblivion^> varsendagger: realplayer
<varsendagger> Oblivion^, use gimp
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
<varsendagger> cool
<ompaul> !!
<mkyb14> oh yea.  it was saysing that i have to recompile my kernal with gcc 4.0.2  and that 3.5 isn't compatible
<mkyb14> dunno how though
<switch_> what the hell
<j2daosh> gimp?
<Oblivion^> varsendagger: photoshop is much more powerfull than gimp, i've used photoshop for over a year in windows
<ubotu> from memory, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<bcl> mkyb14, for vmware just install the vmware tar distribution.
<ompaul> switch_, that is a network split
<johndarkhorse> ompaul: netsplit took ubotu
<johndarkhorse> varsendagger: realplayer
<ompaul> johndarkhorse, he back :-)
<varsendagger> Oblivion^, yeah ok
<crimsun> j2daosh: did you answer my question?
<crimsun> j2daosh: so you only have one card?
<Oblivion^> varsendagger: but *can* photoshop be run with gimp?
<j2daosh> yeah only one card
<mkyb14> i did, but it said that i needed gcc so i installed it thengetting this error.
<mkyb14> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<mkyb14> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<mkyb14> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<mkyb14> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.plwith CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<crimsun> j2daosh: do system sounds not work normally?
<ompaul> ifop as I was saying I have not - nor have I the interest to do so - but if it is important you really need to define what is running, hack kernels and do all sorts of other stuff to tune them - out of the box they will be similar but tuning a couple of things could start a real race
<j2daosh> im getting realplayer now and im gonna see wether i can play an mp3
<ompaul> ifop as I was saying I have not - nor have I the interest to do so - but if it is important you really need to define what is running, hack kernels and do all sorts of other stuff to tune them - out of the box they will be similar but tuning a couple of things could start a real race
<ltibor65> How can I listen to midi files in Ubuntu?
<mkyb14> wtf, 500 popele just sighned off
<ompaul> arr ifop gone
<j2daosh> i dont think it is working though because i have yet to hear a single sound come from this thing and when i try to record a voice thing and play it back it says i dont have a writer
<bcl> mkyb14, no its just asking you to install the version of gcc that was used to compile the kernel. No need to recompile it.
<mkyb14> but i can't get around it... i run the sudo  /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<j2daosh> what the hell... i cant open a .bin file
<bcl> mkyb14, do a sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<mkyb14> and it quits after that
<primo|ubuntu> Breezy Badger problem: Whichever user i log in as has root access over gnome system apps, such as users-admin. However root does not, nor do sudoers.
<j2daosh> i cant install realplayer... why is that?
<kid> I've warty - would like to update to 5.04, I think it is? What would be the short command for that again? :s
<kid> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<pepsi> oh my
<nlindblad> netsplit!
<ltibor65> How can I listen to midi files in Ubuntu?
<deter_> netsplit?
<crimsun> j2daosh: paste the output from amixer onto pastebin
<j2daosh> oh well
<kid> I've warty - would like to update to 5.04, I think it is? What would be the short command for that again? :s anyone, please?
<bcl> mkyb14, you may also have to install the kernel source
<kyncani> !tell ltibor65 about midi
<rosen> I got a wierd message while configuring Evolution.. Could not find Exchange Web Storage System.
<ompaul> deter_, where one irc server stops talking to others
<rosen> If OWA is running on a different path, you must specify that in the account configuration dialog... I have no idea what that means
<j2daosh> fuck it... i will have to eat something and then come back and try to figure it out
<mkyb14> ? how
<ompaul> ifop as I was saying I have not - nor have I the interest to do so - but if it is important you really need to define what is running, hack kernels and do all sorts of other stuff to tune them - out of the box they will be similar but tuning a couple of things could start a real race
<primo|ubuntu> Breezy Badger problem: Whichever user i log in as has root access over gnome system apps, such as users-admin. However root does not, nor do sudoers.
<ompaul> j2daosh, language please
<Topazworm> Is this the right place for ubuntu help?
<j2daosh> thank you all for trying to help me out :) it was very much appreciated
<deter_> ompaul, i'm an old dalnet user, trust me, i know netsplits :)
<rod> hey anyone around?
<mkyb14> gcc-3.5 package not found
<ompaul> deter_, begs the question why the question mark? :-)
<crimsun> mkyb14: install build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r) and gcc-3.4
<Topazworm> Is this the right place for ubuntu help?
<deter_> ompaul, never seen one on freenode, that's all :)
<rod> i have a .deb package, i'm not familar with ubuntu, how do you install the package??
<ompaul> rod, 690 users in the channel so maybe :)
<crimsun> Topazworm: see the topic
<mkyb14> did build essentials already, so the headers then
<ompaul> rod, where did you get the package
<crimsun> mkyb14: and gcc-3.4
<rod> ompaul: it's skype
<Topazworm> hmm so i just ask away?
<mkyb14> thought it was 3.5?
<coz>  serious problem got error message "Fialed to run /usr/bin/synaptic as user root
<coz> coz child terminated with 1 status
<ompaul> rod, you can't install any .deb and expect it to work
<blanky> where do I go to configure ssh
<theblue> Topazworm: Yup.
<crimsun> mkyb14: no, it's gcc-3.4
<theblue> Topazworm: Just ask away./
<ompaul> !tell Topazworm about ask
<rod> ompaul: if it doesn't work or if it does, is not my question
<theblue> Topazworm: But please look in the wiki before you ask. http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<theblue> WOAH!
<theblue> That was so cool!
<primo|ubuntu> coz: does it run as your normal user?
<rod> all i want to know is what command to issue to install a .deb package
<djk_> rod: sudo dpkg -i nameofthe.deb
<Topazworm> ok well first time ive used linux/ubuntu. and im having some teething problems
<coz> no it doesn't
<rod> thanks djk
<djk_> sure
<theblue> Topazworm: Welcome, then!
<primo|ubuntu> hmm, then your problem is different then mine~
<Topazworm> i think i have screwed up my firefox..
<vilefridge> Is there a special command to use to copy & paste text from Xterm?  I can't seem to copy or paste..
<coz> how do run yours as normal user?
<varsendagger> Topazworm, yeah what is up, you can also just hang and get some good ideas
<rod> much thanks djk_ works perfectly.... I am now using skype hehe
<mkyb14> crimsum, it's asking What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<mkyb14> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<mkyb14> and that path doesn't exist
<crimsun> vilefridge: highlight with your primary mouse button, paste with the middle
<varsendagger> vilefridge, you can select it and use your middle mouse button
<djk_> rod: you're welcome :)
<Topazworm> not knowing what to do, i tried to install 1.5 over the one already installed. It failed and now i cant run firefox. Ive tried removing it best i can and reinstalling but nothing!
<crimsun> mkyb14: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<Davethewave> welcome back ubotu
<primo|ubuntu> coz: whichever user i sign in as has root access to gnome apps, such as users-admin. however root, and sudoers do not.
<mkyb14> that's the path?
<theblue> Topazworm: Are you on a seperate machine/
<coz> is there a chown -R root command
<crimsun> mkyb14: yes
<Topazworm> im on the one now
<mkyb14> k
<varsendagger> yeah what crimson said
<rosen> Can someone tell me what type of server and what servername hotmail uses for incomming mail ?
<theblue> Topazworm: Then how are you in here?
<deter_> can i send anyone a file? i wanna test my upload rate, just upgraded my net connection :D
<Topazworm> irc..
<theblue> Topazworm: I see...
<Topazworm> i can geto nthe net fine
<Topazworm> just firefox
<vilefridge> varsendagger, crimsun: thanks!! =)
<ompaul> rod, the command you want is >>dpkg -i foo.deb<< but if it does not work or does something you can't deal with then really I think you will find that I am justified in my question, if it works straight off you are lucky :-)
<theblue> Topazworm: Oh!
<theblue> Topazworm: I'd try uninstalling and reinstalling firefox.
<theblue> Topazworm: Get into a console, and type this:
<rod> ompaul: only have 2 dependencies to solve.  libqt and libstdc++
<Topazworm> it said i was using version 1.0! so i thought wayyyy old and tried to install 1.5
<rod> so I'm no worse for wear
<theblue> Topazworm: No, no, no.
<mkyb14> crimsun, nope that's not ti
<kyncani> deter_: don't you have a ftp server somewhere ?
<rod> just have to install a few more things
<theblue> Topazworm: When 1.5 comes into APT, you can install it without worry.
<deter_> kyncani, newp :P
<theblue> Topazworm: But don't do it right from firefox.
<deter_> kyncani, if i did, i wouldnt bother people asking
<rod> i dunno ompaul, I guess you always assume that anyone asking questions is a moron....
<theblue> Topazworm: So now go to the console and type: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<Topazworm> ok is that the root terminal u want me to open?
<theblue> Topazworm: No, just the regular one.
<theblue> Topazworm: Then sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Topazworm> im sorry...where is the regular one. im so new to this its given me a noseblees
<ompaul> rod, you have no idea how many times that question has saved new users from damaging their box
<theblue> Topazworm: Applications>Accessories
<theblue> Topazworm: Don't worry, we all went through that stage.
<rod> ompaul: yeah that's dandy if you're worried about damaging your box
<theblue> Topazworm: That's how we got here.
<kid> hm, how do I view operating system specifications on term again?
<slide> Arg, my dvdauthor is crashing, has anyone used it lately?
<Topazworm> ive done what you said but it asks for a password. but wont let me type anything. accept press enter
<pete__> i tried to install the dvdripper using apt-get but it doesn't show up in my applications/sound and video any ideas?
<_jason> Topazworm, you just odn't see it typing but you are
<Topazworm> oo
<ardchoille> anyone know if there is an irc chan for tomboy? their site is down
<kyncani> deter_: well, go ahead then :)
<_jason> Topazworm, that way no one can count how many characters your password has
<theblue> Topazworm: Its not supposed to let you see your typing.
<bcl> pete__, do you mean dvdrip? Run it from a terminal.
<theblue> Topazworm: Just type your password and hit enter.
<rod> ompaul: i mean, is only an intel system after all
<mkyb14> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<mkyb14> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<mkyb14> dunno where it is
<pete__> bcl whats the cmd?
<bcl> pete__, dvdrip
<pete__> ok, it loads
<blanky> pete__, !automatix
<bcl> pete__, assuming you installed dvd::rip
<blanky> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  crap
<pete__> yes bcl itloads
<blanky> lol, they changed the stuff
<pete__> but how do i add it to the applications list.
<BlueDevil> :)
<joanny> are you french
<Topazworm> hmm ive done that. and if i try to run it, at the bottom taskbar thing is shows "Starting firefox web browser" then after a few seconds...nothing
<rod> anyone know where i get libqt or libstdc++5 using apt-get?
<ompaul> !fr
<SEJeff> Where do you report bugs for packages not in the ubuntu bugzilla or launchpad.net?
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<runevi> SEJeff: Okay, new kernel installed.
<chem415> hi i just posted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5628
<runevi> SEJeff: And the new kernel found my sata disks.
<chem415> thanks in advance for any assistance
<runevi> SEJeff: BUT .. it screwed up the display. ;)
<SEJeff> runevi: Did it work?
<runevi> SEJeff: Luckily this is a server, and I don't need no freaking graphics.
<SEJeff> runevi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rod> djk_ does ubuntu use grub?  if yes do u know where the conf file is located?
<runevi> SEJeff: It doesn't have x installed. ;)
<purplefeltangel> umm can firefox 1.5 be installed? :/
<Jormundgand> Could I get some indication of the stability of dapper?
<bcl> rod, qt ought to be in the repository. apt-get install qt?
<SEJeff> runevi: Well that doesn't matter :)
<runevi> SEJeff: It screwed up the _console_ graphics.
<rod> bcl kk tks
<blanky> what's the easiest way to set up ftp on ubuntu
<Mazoku> rod apt-cache search libqt/libstdc++
<SEJeff> runevi: ouch. that sucks
<BlueDevil> ubotu tell purplefeltangel about firefox1.5
<runevi> SEJeff: But I can ssh into it. :)
<runevi> SEJeff: So it _really_ doesn't matter.
<rod> i just didn't know the names.  see i'm originally a solaris d00d
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil: thx
<rod> trying debian to broaden my spectrum
<BlueDevil> purplefeltangel: np
<blanky> what's the easiest way to set up ftp with ubuntu?
<mkyb14> where are the C header files that match my kernal source located?
<SEJeff> runevi: You should post something in the forums if you get everything working. I'm sure there are others with the same problems
<djk_> rod: yes, it uses grub, and the conf file is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<runevi> SEJeff: I think it's the matrox frame buffer device that is screwed up
<rod> tks again
<bcl> rod,  grub is in /boot/grub
<Oblivion^> blanky: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<runevi> SEJeff: Well, I can't be bothered with the graphics.
<blanky> vsftpd, thanks
<runevi> SEJeff: As I don't need it.  I'll only ssh to it ever in any case.
<mkyb14> eh i use proftpd
<BlueDevil> mkyb14: do you have the kernel source installed?
<rosen> is there a way to move a running program to another unbuntu desktop ? ... there's 4 of them so might aswell take advantage of it ;)
<mkyb14> i think so... what's the apt command
<rod> tks, editing menu.lst now :)
<blanky> mkyb14, do you know a how to on it? i cant find it
<Oblivion^> i like vsftpd better :)
<bcl> mkyb14, did you install the kernel source (linux-source package I think).
<BlueDevil> rosen: yes
<mkyb14> dunno what's the apt name
<rosen> nevermind *blush*
<runevi> SEJeff: Now, is there any nice way to partition the disks, now that they're detected?  I've never done the more .. cool .. things from the command line when it comes to raid and linux ;)
<Oblivion^> proftpd i think?
<rod> i think the biggest hurdle with this is trying to figure out where everything is
<rosen> BlueDevil, I found it ... as usual just as I had given up and asked for advice :O
<bcl> ncftpd is best, but not open.
<_Gray_> rosen: right click the title bar and select move to workspace
<bcl> free for non-commercial use though.
<phishead> hey guys..im trying to install ubuntu 5.10 but its not able to detect a cd-rom on my ibm thinkpad.  The Live CD booted fine and ran fine.  Suse also installed fine.  Any ideas?
<BlueDevil> rosen: no harm done :)
<SEJeff> runevi: I use fdisk or cfdisk. I've been meaning to try parted, but haven't yet
<mkyb14> kernal source package i install how?
<ompaul> rod, try running "apt-cache search $foo"  then choose the place btw you need universe enabled  - /boot/grub/menu.lst like any other linux distro
<runevi> SEJeff: Hm, mdadm should be enough :)
<rosen> thanks anyways BlueDevil and _Gray_
<Oblivion^> i'm trying to install zsnes but it says i don't have libsdl. i've installed everything with sdl in it though
<Mathias> bonsoir
<SEJeff> runevi: Meh, software raid?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<runevi> SEJeff: Well, of course. :)
<blanky> i installed vsftpd, now what
<blanky> Oblivion^,
<mkyb14> blanky what are you trying to do, just setup ftp?
<Oblivion^> blanky: edit /etc/vsftpd.conf (if i recall correctly)
<runevi> SEJeff: Hardware raid is so painfull if the controller dies, and you can't get a new one with the same chipset anymore
<SEJeff> runevi: I use hardware raid on lvm. 3ware hardware plays nicely with linux
<ompaul> rod, s/place/package
<phishead> any ideas?
<etnoy> is there a way to discreetly display information in gnome, like in ratpoison?
<durt> !en
<ubotu> rumour has it, en is Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<blanky> mkyb14, im just trying to set up ftp :|
<runevi> SEJeff: Well, last hardware raid I used professionally lasted for 6 years .. and then the controller died.
<chem415> so would anyone like to take a stab at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5628
<chem415> :)
<mkyb14> i use proftpd... the base install creates an account with your ubuntu log and pass
<runevi> SEJeff: .. and the supplier didn't have any more of those :-/
<SEJeff> runevi: That is the standard where I work. Raid 5 on lvm
<mkyb14> so you dont' have to mess with the config
<etnoy> for example, I want to have a line of text in the corner that shows which song I'm playing in MPD that shows up when I press a key on my keyboard
<blanky> mkyb14, seriously?
<runevi> SEJeff: So, I prefer software raid :)
<blanky> so i just log in with my normal login info for ubuntu
<mkyb14> yea i have it setup so i can access my webserver
<SEJeff> runevi: And you should know when your hardware is going out of support :) it's called SLA
<Oblivion^> vsftpd creates an account for every user on the system except root, it uses pam for the accounts
<Oblivion^> or something :$
<chrisx1> hey xmms has like hung tyin to read an error of my ntfs drive
<runevi> SEJeff: Well, yes - but that is provided that the bosses care. ;)
<mkyb14> blanky, install the package via apt.  then go to another machine and login with the ip (lan) etc and use your ubuntu L/P
<chrisx1> i cant run anything
<aida> ciao a tutti
<runevi> SEJeff: They cared _After_ the crash :D
<chrisx1> how can i kill xmms
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chem415> ps axuw
<purplefeltangel> i did mv something and now the terminal just has > . . . what's going on? :/
<durt> killall xmms
<chem415> oops
<phishead> anyone know where to download some linux cd-drom drivers to try with the ubuntu install?  its not detecting my cdrom in my ibm thinkpad
<etnoy> chrisx1: killall -9 xmms
<SEJeff> chrisx1: killall xmms
<aida> hello
<mkyb14> i primaraly use ubuntu as my webserver so i've dealt will all the issues etc of getting http, ftp, ssh etc running
<chrisx1> Umm The fact i sed i cant run "anything"
<BlueDevil> chem415: you can try using archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com, see if that works
<etnoy> chrisx1: the -9 makes it "kill", literally
<etnoy> then CTRL-ALT-BKSP
<SEJeff> phishead: You don't "download drivers" in linux.
<aida> how are you?
<Oblivion^> i'm also using it as a webserver, but i've now installed it on my work pc too
<chrisx1> nm dne it
<pete__> i cannot seem to get my microphone to work can anyone help?
<etnoy> chrisx1: that will kill X and allow you to re-login
<chem415> BlueDevil: ok trying now
<ompaul> chrisx1, can you ssh in from another box
<chem415> thx
<phishead> SEJeFF: well i need to do something cuz the setup won't detect my drive
<Oblivion^> pete__: try running alsamixer
<SEJeff> phishead: Network install
<mkyb14> yea im' trying to get vmware or wine to work correctly so i can play steam... DOD source
<vilefridge> I'm having a problem doing a Make for CDemu.  I'm a newb and have no idea where to start.. can someone take a look (third post down) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530
<_Gray_> chem415: use the sources.list from here http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<phishead> how do you do a network install with ubuntu?
<phishead> i didn't see the option in setup
<pete__> ok ive got alsa mixer open in terminal
<pete__> how do i adjust the front mic
<taxman> what package does wlanctl-ng come in? Googling got me nothing
<phishead> or an ftp install like suse had
<_Gray_> chem415: its guaranteed to work just make sure to run sudo apt-get update after you edit your sources.list
<mkyb14> phishead go to system>admin netowrking
<Oblivion^> pete__: then see if there is a bar for front mic of whatever and adjust it
<phishead> on the install cd?
<Madpilot> morning, everyone
<lucasvo> hi
<taxman> hello
<pete__> i see the bar
<gnomefreak> gm Madpilot
<mkyb14> blanky did that work
<pete__> but i don't see how to adjust it
<SEJeff> phishead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=NetbootInstall
<Oblivion^> pete__: well, use your arrow-keys
<lucasvo> I have a problem with my evolution, it crashes all the time and it uses about 250MB...
<Oblivion^> i use thunderbird
<mkyb14> use thunderbird
<_Gray_> lucasvo: try using thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> lucasvo, thunderbird is more stable
<lucasvo> _Gray_: ha ha
<kyncani> lucasvo: or sylpheed ?
<Oblivion^> does anyone know how to set thunderbird as the default mail client by the way?
<_Gray_> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
* kenichi uses thunderbird too
<purplefeltangel> why si terminal just displaying >?
<nabucodor> scusate
<pete__> oblivion still nothing
<SEJeff> phishead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2493&postcount=2 or you can try this
<nabucodor> ho chiso per sbaglio
<rosen> can thunderbird use hotmail accounts ? .. I can't seem to get evolution to do that
<nabucodor> allor?
<Oblivion^> pete__: pfoo, it's not muted or something?
<BlueDevil> purplefeltangel: you have an uneven " or '
<lucasvo> ok, if I would like to use thunderbird, how can I move my mail to thunderbird without a working evolution?
<_Gray_> hotmail doesnt support pop i dont think
<nabucodor> devo abilitre il 3d nvidia sulla mia MB?
<gnomefreak> Oblivion^,  yes go to system>prefferences>perffered apps. and click on mail tab and set it to thunderbird
<pete__> olivion i have decise set to alsa
<purplefeltangel> rosen: hotmails can't be used on clients unless they're paid
<pete__> mic volume turned up
<pete__> yet in sound recorder nothing but static.
<Oblivion^> gnomefreak: thanks
<pete__> and i know the mic works..
<BlueDevil> purplefeltangel: bottom line: the command is incomplete and it waits for more imput
<gnomefreak> Oblivion^, yw
<kenichi> Oblivion^: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<rosen> I need a new emailhost >.<
<phishead> SEJeff:  hmmm this sounds like its going to be a lot of work :)
<_Gray_> gmail.google.com
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil: argh; i put in a ' at the end by accident; what do i do to end it
<blanky> mkyb14, so you select standalone or inetd
<Madpilot> rosen: gmail will do pop3
<taxman> sorry to repeat but what package does wlanctl-ng come in? Googling got me nothing
<SEJeff> phishead: Read the second url I gave you
<blanky> hello
<durt> i managed to get my yahoo account working in thunderbird, but the gmail account gives me "bad vibes"
<chem415_> BlueDevil & _Gray_ i tried your two suggestions with the same results.  It keeps erroring out on the Packages.gz from http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386
<rosen> Madpilot, that needs an invitation though right ?
<mkyb14> depends... are u going to use this as seriously a ftp server or just personal.  i chose standalone bc i only access it
<purplefeltangel> rosen i can give you an invite
<gnomefreak> durt, gmail is very easy to set up what problems are you having?
<Madpilot> rosen: they might have dropped that, but if you need one I"ve got them...
<Kindred> my usb drive does not automount after I unlug it then plug it back in, i'm not really sure where to start looking for the problem.. any ideas? :|
<chem415_> i also tried apt-get -f update for giggles
<Xenguy> !network-install
<chem415_> err install
<ubotu> hmm... network-install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=NetbootInstall
<kid> when using screen, how do I view help? Ctrl+A then ? . . . or what?
<mat__> i need help installing kubuntu
<mkyb14> blanky, did you see what i just posted?
<runevi> SEJeff: niiiiice. :)
<rosen> hmmm
<runevi> SEJeff: Now I just need to figure out how to disable that 'spare' device. ;)
* rosen ponders
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil: what should id o to end the command? :S
<taxman> mat__: tell us what you need
<mat__> i installed ubuntu then downloaded the package throu that synaptec thing but I am still in gnome
<BlueDevil> purplefeltangel: put another '
<varsendagger> how do i get Realplaer to run?
<pete__> i still cannot get my mic to work..
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil: will the thing i just did work or do i need to do it again?
<blanky> mkyb14, you there
<_Gray_> varsendagger: type realplayer in terminal
<pete__> do i want ossmixer or alsa mixer,
<mkyb14> yea
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil: and it was a move directory; will the new directory have a ' on the end?
<pete__> also realtek or intel?
<Oblivion^> how can i get the right libsdl for zsnes? i've tried just about everything but it won't work :(
<blanky> mkyb14, i installed base install, chose inetd
<mkyb14> i just posted it
<phishead> im just confused why the so called distrib that could rival windows can't even find my cdrom drive lol
<mkyb14> ok
<blanky> then i log in with my login info for ubuntu?
<blanky> or do i append ftp to the end of my username
<blanky> bobftp
<taxman> mat__: does kde show up as an option on the login screen?
<BlueDevil> purplefeltangel: depends on the exact command
<blanky> i keep trying to connect and it keeps saying connection refused
<mkyb14> blanky, yes it's whatever your login / pass is for ubuntu
<_Gray_> mat__: click on sessions at login screen
<phishead> weird!
<mat__> i might need to check again
<phishead> now it detects it
<rosen> purplefeltangel and Madpilot, I'll have to get back to you on that one.. I got so much to configure I think i'll wait with that for later.. Thans for the offer though
<mat__> i didnt loook closely
<mkyb14> if you want to disable anon that's something different
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil: "mv .mozilla .mozille.ubuntu'
<purplefeltangel> " (ysee i typoed it.)
<durt> gnomefreak: oh wait never mind: my yahoo one is the one that gives an error message that says " sending password didnt succeed: negative vibes." it used to work though
<rosen> thanks*
<phishead> SEJeff:  thats screwed up..just rebooted and tried again.
<_Gray_> blanky: do you have a router? if so you have to forward ports for ftp
<mat__> i assumed it would boot kde by default so i will check that out
<mat__> thanks
<blanky> OH YEAH!
<blanky> _Gray_, THANKS!
<BlueDevil> purplefeltangel: it shouldn't have a ' at the end
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil: i know, i typoed it
<taxman> ok, failing that, is there a general way to search what files are in which debs?
<mkyb14> blanky, i run my website out of my home and use proftpd when at school etc to upload new things.  but i primarly use vlc .. and connect using tight vlc.  makes life so much easier
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil: did it go through or not?
<Madpilot> rosen: np
<_Gray_> taxman: you can see what packages are in them using synaptic
<blanky> _Gray_, what is the router address agin, 192.168.0.1
<BlueDevil> purplefeltangel: check to see if the directory is named .mozille.ubuntu
<chem415_> hehe i guess i need the security packages hu
<_Gray_> blanky: routers sometimes have different addresses
<mkyb14> blanky: to find your ip in terminal type netstat -rn
<Hobz> Has anybody here had experience with dual booting ubuntu and XP?
<Jormundgand> I still don't have any sound in FF1.5's Flash.
<chem415_> if i want to upgrade from hoary to breezy :P
<blanky> nevermind, i got it
<blanky> thanks
<Hobz> or any experience with dual booting in general
<BlueDevil> purplefeltangel: if you entered a ' and then enter, it should have gone through
<taxman> _Gray_: but does that help me if I'm looking for a specific one, wlanctl in this instance?
<Madpilot> !tell Hobz about dualboot
<blanky> unless ubuntu has a firewall, my router has it's ports open
<taxman> Hobz: yes, it is straighforward. install XP first, then ubuntu
<Oblivion^> !tell Oblivion^ about dualscreen
<purplefeltangel> bluedevil yeah it got named to a bunch of random crap
<Oblivion^> !tell Oblivion^ about dual screen
<Sneaky_Bastard> of course it has a firewall - it has IP Tables
<MHobbit> ubuto tell Oblivian^ about dual scren
<Oblivion^> :(
<blanky> mkyb14, im trying to connect from my own computer, it's possible right? just type localhost for the address
<MHobbit> !ubuto tell Oblivian^ about dual scren
<ubotu> MHobbit: I give up, what is it?
<_Gray_> _Gray_: what is wlanctl?
<mkyb14> blanky: uh never tried that one.  yea if it's local either do localhost or 127.0.0.1  same thing   . i have a lan so i use my linksys number 192.168.1.104
<BlueDevil> MHobbit: the bot is ubotu not ubuto
<Sneaky_Bastard> wide/local area network control program ?
<Hobz> taxman, I did that.  I put a 50 meg /boot partition at the beginning of my drive, then the NTFS partition, then a fat32 partition and then the / and /swap partitions
<blanky> mkyb14, also, i chose inetd, is that alright or should i have chosen standalone
<mkyb14> either is ok
<BlueDevil> !dual screen
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, BlueDevil
<MHobbit> BlueDevil: I know, it was just a typo.
<Hobz> I think I fucked the MBR over, because it's giving me an "Error loading operating system" error
<pete__> can anyone help me i have tried everything and my mic wont work
<taxman> _Gray_: airsnort wants it. I dunno what it is
<mkyb14> blanky you can always edit the config and choose the other one, no biggie
<blanky> whatever address i type in; localhost/127.0.0.1, 192.168.0.100, and my real external ip, doesnt work, connection refused
<purplefeltangel> why won't Galeon start? :/
<blanky> i think it's cause i chose inetd?
<durt> thunderbird wont actually get my gmail messages - there are new messages (ive checked w/ opera), but thunderbird wont download them
<mikonian> How can I change the Gnome Bittorrent ports?
<mkyb14> are you doing this from terminal or a gui client
<Oblivion^> taxman: wlanctl sounds like something to set up your wlan with
<RSJ> durt: Check your POP settings in Gmail
<gnomefreak> durt, you have to change settings in gmail to allow pop
<moebius> hi, could anybody tell me what this error means? and maybe how to avoid it? --> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found, i'm using a precompiled debian package over an ubuntu
<blanky> tried both, mkyb14
<taxman> Oblivion^: yeah, I'm assuming, but I can't figure out how to get it
<mkyb14> uh what gui client are you using?
<taxman> it's aparrently not in wireless-tools, Oblivion^
<blanky> gftp
<Oblivion^> taxman: apt doesn't have it?
<blanky> i also tried ftp localhost in terminal
<pete__> finally got itto work.
<durt> ive set that all up: it used to work a few weeks ago, and it works with opera mail, just not with thunderbird
<taxman> Oblivion^: how do I tell if I don't know the exact package name?
<_Gray_> moebius: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Oblivion^> taxman: pfew, i don't know, google it? do apt-cache search wlanctl?
<mkyb14> blanky: hmm didn't refuse me... did you type port # in?
<gnomefreak> durt, pop.gmail.com is the server and the ports are incomming i think its 991 and outgoing is 587
<taxman> Oblivion^: other problem is ubuntu is on the laptop with no internet till I get the wireless workin
<Josh43> can anyone tell me hot to make a small script that does this:  "mount /media/floppy0;mv part021.rar /media/floppy0;umount /media/floppy0", Wait for any key, " mount /media/floppy0;mv part022.rar /media/floppy0;umount /media/floppy0", wait for any key, do part 23, etc
<ardchoille> this may be a silly question, but how does one contact the Ubuntu devs?
<Oblivion^> taxman: ah, thats bad.. i'll google it for you
<sethk> Josh43, readline waits for a return
<_Gray_> durt: its 995 for pop make sure ssl is enabled and 587 for smtp make sure tls is enabled
<mkyb14> blanky: i type this in  :  127.0.0.1  /  21  / username  / password  <enter>
<blanky> IT'S WORKING...IT'S WORKING!
<_Gray_> durt: the servers are pop.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com
<mikonian> How can I change the Gnome Bittorrent ports?
<Oblivion^> taxman: uhh but, if you don't have internet, how come you're on ubuntu chat?
<moebius> _Gray_, it's already installed: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2005-11-06 13:31 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<moebius> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 737496 2005-09-16 11:24 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<kid> startx doesn't seem to be in its dir, how could one possible install x then?
<Sodki> good evening
<taxman> Oblivion^: I can handle google :) try the apt-cache search for me please
<durt> ok let me try that thanks
<mikonian> How can I change the Gnome Bittorrent ports?
<Oblivion^> taxman: ok
<_Gray_> ardchoille: they sometimes are on this channel
<mkyb14> blanky: works?
<taxman> Oblivion^: two computers :)
<blanky> does anyone know where the ssh configuration file is? for the ssh server
<Oblivion^> taxman: heh
<blanky> mkyb14, yes :D thanks buddy
<sethk> Josh43, sorry, read
<Josh43> sethk; ok, perfect, that helps alot - now I just need to know how to make it loop and count up by 1
<sethk> Josh43, readline is another language
<moebius> blanky, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mkyb14> blanky what do you need the ssh for?
<mikonian> How can I change the Gnome Bittorrent ports?
<sethk> Josh43, read for ksh/zsh/bash  :)
<Josh43> sethk, ok, good thing you told me
<blanky> to connect to my pc through command line when im away...haha
<ardchoille> well, if there is an Ubuntu dev team member in this channel right now, can you please pm me? I have an idea to enhance this awesome distro :)
<mkyb14> blanky: if your looking to install ssh for remote control 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<Sodki> i have a PC which has no network connection, and i have to install "linux-sources" on it. since that package is not a simple *.deb, how can I install linux-sources?
<_nano_> does anyone use xfce?
<purplefeltangel> can someone recommend a GUI web browser other than galeon, konqueror, or firefox? it doesn't have to be amazing; just any one i can use to look at the ubuntu wiki page while i'm updating firefox
<blanky> mkyb14, i know, already did
<blanky> mkyb14, but i want to configure it
<Oblivion^> taxman: but you say airsnort wants it, if you install airsnort via apt shouldn't it automatically download wlanctl too?
<Josh43> _nano_; ask in #xubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> _nano_, yes
<mkyb14> for what
<sethk> Josh43, if I'm doing something with loops I usually use python, it's a bit clunky in a shell script, although it isn't difficult
<blanky> i dont know...haha
<mkyb14> try whereis
<_nano_> oh ok Josh thanks :P
<blanky> like set the password
<Sodki> purplefeltangel, links
<bayram> ich suche webcam treiber fr logitch ich benutze ubuntu bitte helfen
<runevi> Anyone with experience with mdadm and raid5 here?
<_Gray_> purplefeltangel: epiphany
<taxman> Oblivion^: I had to install it by dling the deb and using dpkg -i. It installed with no complaints
<mr_hanky> where is the howto for getting mp3 support on rhythmbox?
<Madpilot> ardchoille: you can file bugs at bugzilla.ubuntu.com in the "enhancement" category if you want
<Oblivion^> taxman: it gives nothing for wlanctl, but on wlan it gives linux-wlan-ng for wireless prism2 cards, ap-utils for accespoint stuff
<mikonian> How can I change the Gnome Bittorrent ports?
<mkyb14> blanky: cd /etc/ssh
<kyncani> Sodki: use apt-zip ?
<Oblivion^> taxman: ah
<_Gray_> purplefeltangel: sudo apt-get install epiphany
<ompaul> ardchoille, go here get an account and write it up https://launchpad.net/ it is for that
<ardchoille> Madpilot: oh, it's not a bug.. I haven't found any bugs.
<sethk> Josh43, you can say  for ((i = 0; i < 10; i = i + 1 ))
<sethk> Josh43, do
<taxman> Oblivion^: that may be it, I'll try that
<kid> What was that program for a GUI browed? w2..something?
<ardchoille> ompaul: thank you
<sethk> Josh43, then the loop, one command per line
<_Gray_> purplefeltangel: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<kid> broswser*
<Josh43> sethk; is it possible to just do a single command line? like regex (never used regex, but from what Ive seen..)
<sethk> Josh43, then the single line, done
<sethk> Josh43, it is a single command line.  The number of physical lines is irrelevant
<Oblivion^> taxman: good luck
<_nano_> gnomefreak, did you manage to get the hardware sensors working?
<sethk> Josh43, the extra lines just let you leave out some of the semicolons
<gnomefreak> _nano_, what hardware sensors?
<_nano_> gnomrefreak, for showing cpu temperature on the panel
<purplefeltangel> _gray_ thank you
<mkyb14> ok i got some house work to do, see you guys later
<gnomefreak> _nano_,  never wanted it :)
<priich> purplefeltangel, have you tried dillo ? It's not the best or have a complete feature-set but it is wicked fast
<Sodki> kyncani, is apt-zip a part of ubuntu? because that's the only PC i have with ubuntu
<_nano_> gnomefreak, :(
<purplefeltangel> priich i'll try it but i dont want to have like 5000 million browsers; im just trying to reinstall firefox
<pete__> how come all m videos are very washed out coloring?
<Josh43> setsethk; would I do then "mv part[i] .rar" ?
<kid> What is the name of the browser that can be run on cli, anyone?
<djk_> kid: lynx?
<Subhuman> kid,  lynx, links2
<Josh43> kid: lynx
<kyncani> kyncani: yes
<Subhuman> links2 is prob better than lynx imo
<kyncani> kyncani: i mean, you will have to download this one
<taxman> Oblivion^: I don't get it. I have wlan-ng, but not wlanctl. Googling just comes up with a lot of people that have it, but nothing I can find tells where to get it
<kid> I thought it was something like.. w23 or had some name like that, but I'll try that too
<_Gray_> purplefeltangel: heres a script that automagically installs firefox 1.5 easily http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99004&highlight=Firefox+1.5
<kyncani> kyncani: i don't know if it's on ubuntu's install c
<kyncani> d
<purplefeltangel> _gray_ thats ok
<djk_> kid: w3m
<Sodki> kyncani, thanks
<Josh43> sethk; would I do then "mv part[i] .rar" ?
* beej_ is back (gone 00:59:59)
<kyncani> Sodki: .. i just wrote to myself, didn't i :)
<sethk> Josh43, you can do that, as long as part[i]  resolves to a string
<zandaa> is there a way to open *.rar files on Ubuntu/
<sethk> Josh43, which it does by default
<djk_> zandaa: unrar-nonfree
<kid> yes, thanks djk_
<piour> salut tou le monde
<djk_> kid: no problem
<Josh43> sethk; ok, so I have for (i) incrementing, then how do I pull the 'i' variable into the commandline?
<zandaa> djk_, ok
<Matthew> my ubuntu installation cd AND the live cd can't see the partition setup on my hard drive. but last night i used gparted to delete one of the partitions (it could see them then just fine)
<Matthew> i had a 20GB partition created by phoenix recovery software
<mr_hanky> where is the howto for getting mp3 support on rhythmbox?
<Matthew> i deleted it, then uninstalled the recovery program
<Matthew> windows disk manager sees the empty space
<sethk> Josh43, you can say something like    while (i > 10)     or   for (i = 0; i < 10; )      (I left out the third part of the for statement, since you said you are already incrementing i, for some reason)
<freemanen> will howl be in dapper?
<Matthew> but now in ubuntu it just sees 1 80GB drive as "unallocated"
<soldierssgl> hola
<_Gray_> mr_hanky: get automatix it can install codecs to play mp3s and alot of other handy stuff http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<soldierssgl> alguien me lee
<beej_> mr_hanky, just use xmms, i say
<soldierssgl> alguien hbla hispano
<Matthew> any suggestions to make the partitions (which windows can see) "visible" to ubuntu?
<sethk> soldierssgl, try ubuntu.es
* beej_ is away: homework...
<Madpilot> !tell mr_hanky about mp3
<_Gray_> Matthe: edit your /etc/fstab
<dabaR> Is there a proper(suggested) directory to install TomCat into, and is there a user that should run that server?
<Josh43> sethk; for ((i = 0; i < 10; i = i + 1 )){	mount /media/floppy0;mv part(this is where I need numbers 1-125).rar /media/floppy0;umount /media/floppy0;read }
<taxman> ok real dumb question, where can I find a list of breezy pacakges on the web where I can dl the,?
<coag> http://pastebin.com/459873 im trying to setup my xorg.conf for dual monitors but it's not working
<Matthew> gray - can i do that from the install cd? or the live cd?
<Madpilot> !tell taxman about repos
<Madpilot> taxman: also, you can search packages.ubuntu.com
<_Gray_> Matthew: both. the command is sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Subhuman> taxman, System / admininstation / synaptic pacage manager and look around there
<taxman> Madpilot: thanks
<sethk> Josh43, you don't usually use curly braces that way in a shell script, but it might work.
<blastmanu> bonsoir
<Matthew> gray  - is it obvious what to do? (commented-out), or can you tell me what to type?
<MWettendorff> is there a FTP server in ubuntu? and how do i install it??
<Oblivion_afk> MWettendorff: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<[darkfire] > Mwettendorff: Yes
<Josh43> sethk; yeah, I'm used to php ;) the last part of the equation then is how do I fill in the value for 'i' (from the for loop) into 'mv partXX.rar'?
<[darkfire] > Mwettendorff: You can use the built in one
<sethk> Josh43, you can just do  mv part*.rar
<rosen> I think Gftp is part of Ubuntu right ?
<Josh43> sethk, I wish.. I'
<sethk> Josh43, if there is only one file by that name on the floppy, you don't need to specify the name
<_Gray_> Matthew: do you know which partitions the hard drives you want to see are on?
<[darkfire] > Mwettendorff: Places->Connect to sever
<Oblivion_afk> [darkfire] : huh, is there a built in one?
<[darkfire] > *server
<yo2lux> i have an OPL3 YAMAHA sound card, but ubuntu 5.10 don't see this card by default? What need to do to start the sound ? please help me a bit
<MWettendorff> Oblivion_afk: is that easy to admin??
<Josh43> sethk, I'm moving 125 files from the linux box to a floppy, then from the floppy to a laptop
<sethk> Josh43, use multi-volume tar
<purplefeltangel> how do i get the panel icon for firefox to be the actual browser icon and not the globe thingy?
<Matthew> gray - i have one hard drive. i deleted an (approx) 20 GB partition last night, and then used GPARETED (with the live-cd) to make a new ext3 partition.
<Oblivion_afk> MWettendorff: i find it pretty easy. it may be a bit of a wrestle with the config at first, but it's pretty ok, and safe too
<varsendagger> ia ma using fluxbox how do i get a screensaver
<MWettendorff> [darkfire] : is is not a client im looking for.. it is a server, so i can upload my webpages from my windows PC
<Matthew> gray- but then i uninstalled the recvery software so i didn't know if that messed it up
<_Gray_> Matthew: and you want to be able to see it?
<Matthew> gray- according to windows, it's still parted
<Subhuman> purplefeltangel, google "easyubuntu" , its an app to help u set ubuntu up, and it has options to get ff to display itz real icons
<SEJeff> Josh43: Put your script as is on www.pastebin.com with bash formatting
<emil> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Matthew> gray - yes.
<runevi> SEJeff: yikes.. hope my box survived that.  Just pulled the plug on it, due to it being _Far_ to hot. ;)
<runevi> .. while creating the raid ;D
<purplefeltangel> subhuman: ok
<Matthew> gray - currently the whole hard drive says "unallocated space"
<Josh43> sethk, Yes, doing that; I have 125 files now - I'm trying to make it so I dont have to run the mv command 125 times
<Oblivion_afk> MWettendorff: the accounts are the same as your ubuntu accounts, same home, username and password.
<sethk> Josh43, you can't use a crossover cable and transfer machine to machine as on a network?
<SEJeff> runevi: *cough* watercooling
<yo2lux> what need to do to start my sound card in ubuntu?
<MWettendorff> Oblivion_afk: oh..do you have time to take me trough the setup??
<_Gray_> Matthew: do you know where it was located (like /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 etc)
<sethk> Josh43, be a lot quicker and easier if both machines have ethernet
<Josh43> sethk, Trust me, this is my /only/ option
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: sure
<Matthew> gray - yes, it is /dev/hda2
<runevi> SEJeff: I'll ned to add another fan for the disks
<Matthew> hda1 should be the windows partition.
<sethk> Josh43, ok, it should work, but of course you'll be feeding floppies for quite a while
<_Gray_> Matthew: do you have AIM?
<runevi> need
<Matthew> gray yes.
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: have you installed the package?
<_Gray_> Matthew: add Gray0512
<yo2lux> sorry guys but anyone answer my question :( ?
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: sounds good.. Im doing thesudo command right now
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: ok :)
<cfuerst> join #valug
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: it is done
<mikonian> How can I change the Gnome Bittorrent ports?
<mikonian> How can I change the Gnome Bittorrent ports?
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: now, edit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: it's actually really obvious what to do
<Josh43> sethk, Exactly.. that's why the script
<cfuerst> \msg NickServ IDENTIFY ubuntu
<Josh43> SEJeff, http://pastebin.com/459892
<Jakkor> hello
<Josh43> SEJeff, Tho, honestly; I've never made a bash script before :)
<emil> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<yo2lux> i have an OPL3 YAMAHA sound card, but ubuntu 5.10 don't see this card by default? What need to do to start the sound ? please help me a bit
<Jakkor> just a quick question where is the iso in the Live CD download??  I cant seem to find anything to burn as an image.. i see the .bin but no .cue ect?  Please and thank you
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: oki.. i will look at it..
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: i'll be right back, my server is doing stuff it shouldn't do. 2 minutes
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: sure
<Madpilot> Jakkor: you burn the entire ISO as a unit
<wjb> anyone else having a problem with ubuntuforums.org?
<SCMark> anyone know how to make xchat automatically not show join/part messages?
<Oblivion^> omg, that explains the 'no route to host' errors,, i forgot to take out the ubuntu cd before shutting it down yesterday XD
<Josh43> brb
<Jakkor> Ok i extracted and burned everything to CD (b/c i could not find a cd image file...) and then i put the CD in and it gave me the splash screen and nothing else
<topyli> Josh43: it shows. that's not a script :)
<Raskall> anyone with experience with the hp laserjet 1020 in ubuntu here? I am going to buy a laserprinter now and can only find hp lj 1015 and 1022 in the list of the add printer wizard.
<yo2lux> what need to do to start my sound card in xfce? my dmesg see my card: OPL3-SA3 Sound Card, but in xfce i don't see the card and sount not work :(
<SEJeff> Josh43: http://pastebin.com/459900 Maybe this would work better?
<Raskall> is the 1020 compatible with the 1015?
<topyli> SCMark: right click a tab and choose
<thewayofzen> *question*  followed the guide  here ->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75400  to try and get videos at music.yahoo.com to play.  did everything in the thread imaginable and still having no luck.  when the window pops up to allow me to watch the video it freezes when the progress bar reaches 50%  anyone able to get this working?
<SEJeff> Josh43: If you come from a programming background, I *highly* suggest the Advanced Bash Scripting Guide: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<SCMark> topyli: I know how to do that.  I just hate hating to do it every time I open a channel.  I was wondering if there was a setting or preference I could set to always not show them
<SCMark> er. get rid of one of those hates
<topyli> SCMark: oh. dunno, i haven't used it for a while :(
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: back
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: hmm.. the only thing i can see that i need to chance is: anonymous_enable
<ssam> Jakkor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: could well be, just change it and do /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: also, are you running behind a router and do you want to be able to access it from the internet?
<vodnik> hello, i am rather a linux newbie (have it installed for about a month) and I am still wandering how it is supposed to work when running KDE applications in GNOME and the other way around. do I have to have both KDE and GNOME installed completely? I tried that and still KDE applications print out lots of stuff although they almost dont crash. I am using Ubuntu and therefore GNOME primarily
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: so far, only lan access..
* ubotu chops RSJ in half with a free Solaris 7 CD, courtesy of johndarkhorse
<RSJ> WTF
<Josh43> SEJeff, that looks like that would work great - would moving to cp instead of move break the script tho? and last q: how can I make it pause after each file
<pete__> i installed firefox 1.5 now everytime i load it it tells me about failures in the chrome ?
<RSJ> I'm not even talking in this channel!
<pete__> anyone help?
<topyli> how would i enable LVM in order to steal some space from a partition for another?
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: then there's no problem. i had that problem, with passive port ranges, because there is nothing about passive port ranges in the config by default
<djk_> vodnik: no, just the required libs..
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: well, then you're all set
<Josh43> RSJ, Now you are
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: did the restart thing, and it sais: Unable to open pidfile
<RSJ> I suppose that's true
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: uhh.. that's not supposed to happen >.<
<ubuntu_> hi
<pete__> can anyone help me with a firefox problem?
<Madpilot> vodnik: KDE apps should run fine in Gnome, and vice versa - they do for me
<_Gray_> pete__ what sort of problem
<ubuntu_> can some1 help me with cd burnig from ubuntu? if its available
<ubuntu_> ?
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: start-stop-daemon: Unable to open pidfile `/var/run/vsftpd/vsftpd.pid' for writing: Permission denied (Permission denied)
<ubuntu_> m?:)
<empeee> hey guys..im using vmware in ubuntu..how can i stop modules from loading automatically? Such as when i plugin in a jump drive..vmware says it cant use the device because its already in use by the linux module..
<pete__> i recently installed 1.5 but now when i start it
<pete__> it yells about some failure in chrome ?
<_Gray_> Thats a error with GNOME
<SCMark> sweet I found out how to automatically get rid of join/part messages
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: ah wait, you have to do sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Madpilot> ubuntu_: there's lots of CD burning options in Ubuntu - what do you want to burn?
<pete__> gray how do i fix it?
<J`> vodnik, yes, they do. but i have prblms although.. so i avoid them.. you can try to install kubuntu-desktop
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: how do i chance the homedir to the www folder?
<_Gray_> pete__: you'll have to wait till Dapper or ff1.5 gets backported
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: oh. yea.. i forgot.. al the commands usualy have sudo infront..
<pete__> k gray thx
<SEJeff> Josh43: sleep 10 will make it sleep 10 seconds
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: and how can i set the users? and passwords?
<topyli> pete__: you're using a theme or an extension that's not compatible i suppose
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: uhh well.. you SHOULD be able to do that somewhere.. by default you have an ftp account for each user that has the root dir in the homedir of the user
<SEJeff> Josh43: add something like this on a line
<SEJeff> Josh43: echo "Pausing..." && sleep 10
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: the users are the same as your linux users
<pete__> nah topyli
<pete__> i wasn't using anything
<Josh43> SEJeff, hrm.. normally I would say great, but I can't babysit it :( Is there any way to wait for input?
<_Gray_> pete__: its normal it doesnt break anything
<pixelmonkey> does anyone here use Tomboy and notice that spellcheck isn't working in breezy?
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: hmm.. then i haev to add more users.. oh, well.. just hope they never figure out that they can log on the server with that..
<aSt3raL> is there anyway to make ubuntu recognize a usb network adapter?
<empeee> rmmod
<SEJeff> Josh43: http://pastebin.com/459922 Try this out
<chrisx1> Any1 Know How To Setup Apache2 For Use Of My Website?
<ardchoille> w00t! I have registered a new bounty for nautilus scripts :)
<_Gray_> aSt3raL: Ubuntu has trouble with usb because they mostly use proprietary drivers
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: how did you mean that i chance the homedir to /var/www??
<topyli> aSt3raL: generally they are a pain and nearly impossible to get working with linux. get a real one says i
<aSt3raL> i have a linksys wusb854g ver4
<SEJeff> aSt3raL: One of my buddies got one working using ndiswrapper. Install ndisgtk from universe and try it out
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: well, i have a different setup, i changed the document root of my apache to /home/paul/www
<Josh43> SEJeff, Ahhh - Perfect :)
<SEJeff> aSt3raL: Many of those use the broadcom chipset which doesn't have native linux drivers
<SEJeff> Josh43: Glad to help :)
<Oblivion^> MWettendorff: but you could make a user with /var/www as homedir or something
<aSt3raL> yeah i got the builtin network adapter to work with ndiswrapper
<ssam> there will be broadcom drivers in dapper
<aSt3raL> but i get a bunch of errors when i do the same thing with the usb one
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: i will try that
<KurtKraut> How can I kill this processes ? kill -9 is not working:  7348 ?        Zl     0:30 [xine]  <defunct>
<SEJeff> ssam: There will be broadcom drivers when they are in the mainline kernel... They just did a 0.1 release and aren't ready for the kernel yet
<chrisx1> Oblivion^, Do You Know How To Setup Apache for nameservers for my website?
<SEJeff> ssam: They might be in the release after dapper
<Oblivion^> chrisx1: you want to use apache for updating a nameserver?
<ssam> SEJeff, i though the drivers might make it, there are a few people on the forums using them
<chrisx1> Oblivion^, I Have A Site But I Want To Use My Ubuntu Box As Its Server
<SEJeff> ssam: I use dapper. Dapper includes the 2.6.15 kernel. The lead developer posted on the linux kernel mailinglist that they weren't ready for kernel inclusion yet and lack some features
<linukso> Has anybody here got w32codecs? I just wonder where xine expects to find the codecs...
<vodnik> djk_ yes, but why then the applications seem not to work properly - is it because they are somewhat buggy themselves (or their versions included in ubuntu) or because they are run in gnome - for example when I installed khelpcenter, it an be runned only from terminal, when i try to open it form a KDE application, it wont start, kontrol does not have anything in it (so it is useless since i cannot configure anything through it)... not mentioning
<vodnik> khelpcenter not being able to build index for search
<ssam> SEJeff, ok, sorry
<lennard_> I have a problem with nvidia driver - when i install it , my monitor doesn't get any image - I tried dpkg-reconfigure but it doesnt help.  (its a new flatscreen, nvidia worked fine with my old crt screen)
<Oblivion^> chrisx1: ah, but you have a domain, and you want to point that to your ubuntu box
<Oblivion^> chrisx1: you should run BIND then, but i don't know much about that
<linukso> forget it, I found it...
<beej_> bah, that didn't work
<SEJeff> ssam: http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/12/4/90
<beej_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<_Gray_> lennard: did you edit xorg.conf to change "nv" to "nvidia"
<DjLinX> is anyone familiar with installing steam thru cedega here?
<beej_> DjLinX, I did it on fedora core 4
<vodnik> J`yes, i would love not to use them, but I love krusader so much (could be a killer application for me, luckily it runs somewhat file, only the plugins are not working very well and I did not find a way to change default file types handlers yet either...)
<Oblivion^> DjLinX: i'm still trying to install cedega. you don't happen to have some pointers?
<_Gray_> DjLinX: you can get it running on wine i have it running on my box
<lennard_> Yes, i get the same problem - no image, but i can hear my fan speeding down, so the driver is working, its just not getting trough to my screen.. or something
<DjLinX> oblivion^ pm me
<vodnik> linukso: yes, i got them, wait a minute, i will post you a link
<beej_> DjLinX, installing steam?
<DjLinX> _Gray_ is it good on wine?
<DjLinX> beej_ im gettin an eror
<_Gray_> DjLinX: it works perfectly for me
<beej_> have you read transgaming's latest news about it? i haven't since I stopped using fedora
<DjLinX> beej_ it installs
<beej_> DjLinX, what error
<Oblivion^> DjLinX: ok, but i'll have to register my nick first i see..
<taxman> ok this is wierd. linux-wlan-ng is supposed to have wlanctl, but I have that package installed and I don't have wlanctl
<DjLinX> beej_ but when it goes to lauch steam it says...
<_Gray_> DjLinX: go here to get help on getting steam on wine http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=17
<SEJeff> taxman: dpkg -L linux-wlan-ng | grep ctl
<DjLinX> beej_ Could not execute the external program(new line) C:
<SEJeff> taxman: Maybe it *is* installed but not in your $PATH
<DjLinX> beej_then dir to steam
<taxman> SEJeff: problem is my ubuntu computer has no network
<taxman> SEJeff: locate didn't find it either
<SEJeff> taxman: Try that command
<beej_> hmm, i think that happened to me once...
<beej_> let me loo
<beej_> look
<SEJeff> taxman: I didn't say use locate. Try that command
<taxman> SEJeff: will do, just a sec
<MWettendorff> Oblivion^: aint there any dockumentation on that ftp server??
<DjLinX> beej_ k
<B7su4> i downloaded peerguardnf-1.5beta.i386.deb, does anyone know how to install it?
<lennard_> _Gray_, any thoughts?
<xangel36> hi
<xangel36> im new to this so can someone help me?
<_Gray_> lennard_ did you install the nvidia drivers through apt-get/synaptic?
<Subhuman> xangel36, wats your problem?
<hyperactivecrond> have you all seen the "how to install ubuntu" guide in maximumPC?
<Millenniumgroup> B7su4 dpkg -- peerguardnf-1.5beta.i386.deb
<Millenniumgroup> or dpkg -i file.deb.
<xangel36> i want to know how to install aplicatios i downloaded from softpedia
<_jason> can anyone recommend a hex editor that will allow me to copy the actual hex?  (I'm using ghex2 and it's not letting me :/)
<_Gray_> xangel36: youre better off using synaptic
<hyperactivecrond> ...what this isn't good enough to be on the main ubuntu page?
<hmpedersen> Bah! "Your operating system must be Windows 98 SE or newer to browse our archives!" as if breezy isnt newer than 98 se!
<moebius> is there any version of libstdc++ in ubuntu 5.10 that support GLIBC 3.4.6?
<beej_> DjLinX, did you buy a transgaming account, or are you using the free one (winex)
<_jason> hmpedersen, get the user agent switcher for firefox
<xangel36> ok but is the command alien -i (aplecation name) usefull becuase for me it does not wor
<_Gray_> lennard_: did you install nvidia drivers through synaptic/apt-get or the binary from nvidia website?
<hmpedersen> _jason: where would i find that?
<_jason> hmpedersen, it's an extension, should be on the mozilla firefox extensions page
<SEJeff> xangel36: sudo alien -i packagename
<vodnik> by the way, is there an easy way to tell some program which icon it should use?
<hmpedersen> i forgot to tape the program, and i pay $5 a month to be able to get to the archives..
<hmpedersen> thanx
<BeGu> test
<xangel36> yeah that
* hyperactivecrond is re-converting to ubuntu (again)
<xangel36> does that work?
<thrice`> hyperactivecrond: converting from?
<hyperactivecrond> slack
<fooball> Hi. Could someone sort one tiny problem out? I enabled the multiverse like instructed and refreshed the data but packages like java-package and acroread etc are not available for me.. What is wrong here?
<B7su4> Millenniumgroup, that command did not work
<thrice`> hyperactivecrond: why's that?
<Millenniumgroup> lol
<taxman> SEJeff: ok, I apparently didn't have linux-wlan-ng installed. I just had files that made me think I did. I need to read more docs :) thanks
<DjLinX> beej_ i got it off of torrent
<hyperactivecrond> thrice`, because...
<Millenniumgroup> then you typed it wrong
<beej_> yes
<Millenniumgroup> dpkg --install file.deb
<Millenniumgroup> dpkg --install blablbllbalblab.deb
<beej_> as I read
<ssam> SEJeff, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99861
<DjLinX> beej_ so im guessin its the real one but with no acc
<chrisx1> sorry power cut
<beej_> yeah, as far as I remember, you had to have a transgaming account to get the files you needed for steam, etc
<fooball> I'm following the 5.10 starter guide and things on it just do not work about installing Java and others :/
<DjLinX> i had it working last time i installed it tho
<SEJeff> ssam: Something that works and something that is officially supported by the ubuntu foundation AND canonical are 2 entirely different things
<beej_> try the CVS version, it's free, and there's an auto install script from linux-gamers.net
<SEJeff> ssam: Thats cool to know though but I don't think that will be in dapper officially as even the guy who wrote it says it's not production ready yet
<beej_> DjLinX, i've gotta run, sorry I couldn't be of more help
* beej_ is away: This 'internet' you speak of, is it serious business?
<chrisx1> i need to find someone who can help me with apache2
<czr> hmm. are there any ubuntu developers present on this channel?
<zandaa> hm...
<fooball> no one can / is willing to help me? :(
<zandaa> anyone know a good peer to peer file sharing program on Ubuntu?
<DjLinX> beej_ np
<chrisx1> zandaa, gtk-gnutella
<SEJeff> ssam: You are right though, I just found it with grep
<zandaa> chrisx1, thanks
<ssam> SEJeff, i guess we'll just have to see. ubuntu include a few non mainline drivers (ralink), but it requires them to take resposibility
<fooball> can anyone even read me? :(
<Sneaky_Bastard> nope
<Sneaky_Bastard> nobody can read you
<fooball> blah.
<ssam> fooball, hello
<fooball> Just wondering wether those faqs and documents on help.ubuntu.com are just outdated and lie completely
<Madpilot> fooball: by far the easiest way to install Java is just to download it from Sun's website...
<Jormundgand> I solved my Flash sound problem by removing Firefox 1.5. =P
<Madpilot> help.u.c should be fairly up to date...
<SEJeff> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<fooball> I know that fakeroot route actually, done it many times earlier. Just that can't apt-get install java-package
<hmpedersen> _jason: thanx.. but..
<hyperactivecrond> err... how stable is dapper?
<SEJeff> Madpilot: That is the easiest way by far
<_jason> hmpedersen, didn't work?
<fooball> simply the Multiverse packages are like ALL missing although I enabled multiverse
<hmpedersen> _jason: no.. it seems it allso requires ms mplayer 9 :(
<Matthew> gray. :v) i'm back
<_jason> hmpedersen, lol
<SEJeff> hyperactivecrond: If you aren't ok with the linux internals and like to file lots of bug reports, don't use dapper
<zandaa> chrisx1, for some reason gtk-gnutella won't connect
<ssam> hyperactivecrond, the base is ok, but i have no X at the moment
<Matthew> gray i'm in linux under live cd
<B7su4> Millenniumgroup, gave me an error
<hmpedersen> And since my router is dead, that means i cant boot my windows box and watch it..
<hyperactivecrond> aah no x
<chrisx1> zandaa, Get the latest deb from sourceforge
<ssam> hyperactivecrond, you could try a daily live cd
<Matthew> gray under gparted it says "unallocated" 76gb for the only partition
<SEJeff> hyperactivecrond: I am running xchat in dapper right now. But dont' use it if you don't know how to fix things
<_jason> hmpedersen, can you link me?  maybe we can outsmart it
<zandaa> sourceforge, ok
<hmpedersen> and i will NOT wait till tomorrow when they send it again
<fooball> :( E: Couldn't find package java-package
<_jason> hmpedersen, or is this not a public thing?
<SEJeff> !javadeb
<ubotu> I guess javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<Millenniumgroup> B7su4 which is?
<SEJeff> fooball: ^
<hmpedersen> _jason i doubt you'll understand much.. its danish
<Matthew> gray under windows, though, it says two partitions - one 71 gb windows, one 20-something gb unknown
<hmpedersen> Its a pay-service..
<Madpilot> !tell fooball about javadeb
<_jason> hmpedersen, oh
<fooball> SEJeff: yesyes. now what about the acroread and ~50 of the other packages I want to install next from _multiverse_ ?
<hmpedersen> oh well
<fooball> and keep automatically updated naturally
<_Gray_> !tell _Gray_ about mp3
<hmpedersen> Atleast i found something ive needed for long :)
<Millenniumgroup> I don't know your setup but in order to install .deb you got a few choices like dpkg --install file.deb
<Millenniumgroup> --or--
<Millenniumgroup> dpkg -i file.deb.
<andrew_> Something odd happened to my ubuntu box last night. For some reason, mysqld shut down, and now I cant get it back up again
<B7su4>  sudo dpkg --install peerguardnf-1.5beta.i386.deb
<B7su4> dpkg: error processing peerguardnf-1.5beta.i386.deb (--install):
<B7su4>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<B7su4> Errors were encountered while processing:
<B7su4>  peerguardnf-1.5beta.i386.deb
<andrew_> Ive had a look through the syslog files, but cant find anything about what caused it
<Madpilot> fooball: Multiverse will be updated when Dapper is released
<chrisx1> Is Bind For Nameservers On Websites?
<Millenniumgroup> B7su4, you spelled it wrong or the file doesn't exsist
<Millenniumgroup> use tab to get the full name like peer (press tab) in the directory
<fooball> Madpilot: well, would be nice if it worked at least for once for just installing stuff then.
<hyperactivecrond> B7su4, CaSe SensiTIVity is important
<andrew_> Can anyone help me track down the problem?
<B7su4> Millenniumgroup, i am an idiot...i forgot to cd Desktop/
<fooball> seems nothing works on this shit. back to fedora, at least their faqs and documents DO NOT BLATANTLY lie about how it is possible to install certain software. bye
<Millenniumgroup> lol your not an idiot, good luck with peer guardian :)
<B7su4> Millenniumgroup, it said setting up peerguardian...that means it is installed?
<neosublime> I'm new to ubuntu, and I want to have my wife's slow computer atostart an X session with my system... where do I add X -query <my-system>?
<Millenniumgroup> yeah, type it peerguardian and it should start
<hmpedersen> _jason: perhaps u could help me with another problem i have, since u know so much about firefox :)
<chrisx1> What Is Bind?
<ardchoille> Has the new ideas section been taken out of the launchpad.net ?
<hyperactivecrond> ardchoille, look in the wiki
<_jason> hmpedersen, lol I swear all I know is user agent switcher :)  but you can ask and I'll give it a shot
<ardchoille> hyperactivecrond: ah, good idea. Thanks
<BlueDevil> neosublime: you could write an init script and add it to run in runlevel 2
<hyperactivecrond> np ardchoille  but look under HowToParticipate
<B7su4> Millenniumgroup, says command notfound
<hmpedersen> _jason: heh.. you dont know how to make firefox accept ed2k:// as valid urls? (and perhaps even to make them open in amule)?
<neosublime> but I don't want to log into the local system.. I want the X session to be automatic, so she will just login like she normally does
<_jason> hmpedersen, I don't, but I have seen a tutorial on the forums for doing that with gaim links which may be similar, let me see if I can find it
<hmpedersen> tanx
<hmpedersen> thanx*
<hmpedersen> been asking around here every now and then, without anyone knowin..
<zandaa> it's disappointing to see that most of the programs for Ubuntu don't support 64-bits PCs :(
<pete__> screaming!, mother fuckers they left me broke and bleading
<chrisx1> What Is Bind?
<hmpedersen> oh.. evenin zandaa :)
<zandaa> hmpedersen, evening:P
<_jason> hmpedersen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81926&highlight=gaim+link+firefox read that through but of course change it for emule, let me know if you get it to work
<hmpedersen> _jason thanx :)
<Jhair> Hi, on an AMD64 environment  I want to open my pdf files using Acroread which runs inside a 32-bit chroot. I want to do it from Nautilus. Nautilus has the "Open with Other Application"->"Use a custom comand", but I don't know how the command line should be so that the name of the selected file in Nautilus is opened (I use the dchroot -d acroread command, which shows Acroread with no files opened).
<Jhair> Any ideas on this? Thanks.
<neosublime> I'm new to ubuntu, and I want to have my wife's slow computer atostart an X session with my system... where do I add X -query <my-system>?
<neosublime> without loginig in
<BlueDevil> Jhair: try %f
<pete__> i recently downloaded a desklet, i was wondering if anyone can help me install it?
<BlueDevil> neosublime: init scripts
<chaumurky> neosublime: the entries yoiu need are in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<MWettendorff> how can i add the /var/www to my own homefolder??
<Plugh> neosublime: It can be configured via the GUI tools
<chaumurky> autologin true and add the username to the line below.
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: ~/public_html
<t53l13b> test
<chani_> why does acpi suck so hard on my laptop?
<neosublime> what gui tools
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: ?? please explain.. ( total n00b here )
<Jhair> BlueDevil, thanks for your suggestion. I got from Acroread "There was an error opening this document. No such file or directory" with 'dchroot -d acroread %f'... I will try with %s now, I think some programs use that
<Bill__> Does anyone have a moment to help me get mod_python working on my ubuntu home server?
<BlueDevil> chani_: b0rken bios? :)
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: you want to be able to host a web page on your account?
<lightbright> chani_: maybe its sleepy
<emil> !macromedia flash player
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, emil
<Plugh> neosublime: Using the menus at the top of the screen its System --> Administration --> Login Screen Setup. The stuff you want is in there. You can do auto log in for a given user but have a slight delay before auto log in so you can have log in as a different user (if neccessary) for administration.
<BlueDevil> Jhair: you can try with xmessage %s %F %f etc to actually see what's expanded
<Jhair> Ugh, that didn'n work neither I tried with quotes also (the file I am trying has spaces on it)
<Jhair> BlueDevil, great idea I will do that
<BlueDevil> Plugh: that's not what he wanst
<zandaa> chrisx1, <_< the gtk-gnutella that's on sourceforge, is for i386 only, not for amd64
<phoul> Hello i just installed lg-all from synaptic and im wondering where it put all the issues..
<BlueDevil> wants*
<Hobz> When i'm installing ubuntu after XP, should I put /boot on the MBR or somewhere else?
<neosublime> got it... but I want her system to auto X -query <my-sys> without starting up a local Xsession on her system. basicly just a terminal
<djk_> Hobz: doesn't matter.
<CorrosionX> Hey anyone here knows a way to run Ubuntu from within Windows (like as an emulator, my linux is on another partition)
<B7su4> anyone know how to activate peerguardian?
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: i want to be abel to jump to that dir, when i log in to the FTP ( vsftpd ) so i can upload the pages that im going to test, before i upload them to my real host on the net.. I also have 5 other users on the network, that has to be abel to do the same
<zandaa> CorrosionX, I don't think that's possible
<phoul> Anyone?
<phoul> Where did lg-all save the issues to
<phoul> ?
<chrisx1> zandaa, no idea then
<chrisx1> sorry
<chrisx1> any1 help with bind please
<zandaa> <_< frickin stupid.........
<CorrosionX> zandaa: i had a knoppix live cd boot from within windows once, i think with QEMU
<BlueDevil> neosublime: i'll say this for the last time: use an init script!
<zandaa> CorrosionX, rlly?
<phoul> anyone?
<CorrosionX> yup any knoppix live cd can do that i think
<zandaa> any other good Peer to Peer file sharing programs for 64-bit pcs?
<phoul> Cmon somone must know where LG stores th issues
<neosublime> got it...
<neosublime> thanks guys
<CorrosionX> zaanda: what you haven't given up on 64bit yet? :)
<Dorioman> neosublime: The gui would be under system configuration >login screen setup
<pete__> hi i need some help installing desklets?
<zandaa> CorrosionX, it's the only frickin PC I got <_<
<defiance`> Uhm
<defiance`> a quick question
<phoul> CMon guys
<phoul> Anyone know
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: and what's the problem?
<defiance`> why doesn't my locale work?
<rambo3> why dont you use locate or find
<CorrosionX> zandaa: amd64?
<phoul> Linux gazzet
<zandaa> CorrosionX, yeh
<phoul> Where does it store the issues
<BlueDevil> Dorioman: man, you don't know what you're talking about
<CorrosionX> zandaa: yeah i got that too but i finally decided to use i386 because i couldn't get anything working in amd64
<defiance`> http://pastebin.com/459983 <-- Can anyone help me solve that?
<rambo3> it should be in /usr/share /g*
<zandaa> CorrosionX, how you do it then?
<dooglus> why do people have a separate /boot partition?  what's the point?
<CorrosionX> zandaa: reinstall ubutun i386 and forget you have a 64bit processor :)
<pete__> can anyone help me install gdesklets?
<BlueDevil> defiance`: try export LOCALE=C
<nekostar> eh thats right i wanna get rid of the desklets
<phoul> does anyone know
<phoul> PLEASE
<defiance`> BlueDevil, still get the same error.
<chrisx1> How Do I Untar Something?
<CorrosionX> until the day we can finally get some support (no 64bit drivers for anything)
<defiance`> :\
<zandaa> CorrosionX, nvm..... don't feel like losing all I've set up already <_<
<phoul> :(
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: the problem is when i log in to the FTP (using a difrent PC) i end in the /home/username/ folder.. and i it to jump directly in to the /var/www folder
<defiance`> BlueDevil, apt complains aswell.. It's been like this since I dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy.
<phoul> Anyone know where the linux gazzet holds its issues?
<BlueDevil> phoul: you installed by package?
<CorrosionX> zandaa: yeah that's what i thought... then I spent more time trying to make everything work... i lost even more time there
<rambo3> phoul i just answerd you
<zandaa> CorrosionX, I've got a lot set up already
<phoul> BlueDevil, i installed from synaptic the file called lg-all
<chrisx1> How Do I Untar Something?
<rambo3> right klick on it and untar
<CorrosionX> but since everything is available in i386 you just sudo apt-get install everything you need and you're up and running
<dooglus> chrisx1: tar xf <something>
<rambo3> unpack
<ompaul> chrisx1, tar xvf food.tar
<phoul> rambo where tho
<BlueDevil> phoul: i expect that's a metapackage
<CorrosionX> zandaa: we got played man
<zandaa> CorrosionX, I can tell....
<BlueDevil> phoul: dpkg -L <one specific issue>
<pete__> can anyone help me install desklets?
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: i dont want to be abel to see all th e folders of my root
<phoul> blue i got it from synaptic
<_Gray_> pete__:gdesklets?
<chrisx1> how do i unpack a gz then?
<pete__> yea gray i have the files
<pete__> i donot know what to do now.
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: what do you want then?
<_Gray_> pete__: sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<B7su4> anyone know how to activate peerguardian?
<starla> I just suddenly can't log into gnome in any way possible.  not even in failsafe gnome. it says "your session lasted less than 10 seconds..." and advises me to log in to failsafe terminal to try to fix the problem but I don't know where the problem might be
<dooglus> chrisx1: gunzip <something>
<CorrosionX> zandaa: but just backup your home dir, you'll keep most crucial prefs and documents
<chrisx1> ty
<phoul> rambo
<starla> can someone help me try to resolve this?
<BlueDevil> phoul: then synaptic told you it's gonna install more packages, right?
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: i only want to see the /var/www folder.. and the users own homefolder
<_Gray_> pete__: you dont need any downloads they are all in synaptic
<phoul> blue no
<zandaa> CorrosionX, <_<......
<dooglus> chrisx1: if it's a .tar.gz or a .tgz, just "tar xf <something>" will do it
<phoul> It just installed them and left it
<lightbright> zandaa: why not do as I doo, backup your whole hard drive to another hard drive?
<CorrosionX> zandaa: then it's really easy to install everything you need with just a couple of commands with i386 files, cause nothing is missing and everything is compatible
<pete__> ok gray i am runniong that
<pete__> how do i get them in synaptic?
<zandaa> lightbright, I don't have another HD nor the money to buy one
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: if the ftp server chroots, it's gonna be hard
<_Gray_> chrisxl: tar.gz requires tar -xvzf <file>
<lightbright> zandaa: what country do you live in?
<zandaa> lightbright, The Netherlands
<_Gray_> pete__: what do you mean? you want to use synaptic not apt-get?
<dooglus> _Gray_: no true.  v means verbose, and is optional.  z means gzipped and again is optional.
<phoul> :'(
<pete__> gray i did apt-get
<lightbright> zandaa: why are you broke living in Netherlands? there is so much opportunity there
<phoul> I cant find them dammit
<oxez_> Hey, I checked /var/log/auth.log and I received over 5000 login attempts since last week from attackers. From what I see they have not gained access to my box. However I see this line: Dec 11 12:39:01 localhost CRON[2264] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0). 'CRON', I guess that's crontab doing a daily job?
<pete__> it's done gray
<pete__> what do i do now/
<_Gray_> dooglus: using v is better to check for errors and i thought it was for a gzipped file?
<zandaa> lightbright, <_< can't get a job because of the busy frickin school life
<dooglus> _Gray_: the - is also optional, and means that the 'f' has to go last.  it's better not to use it IMHO.  "tar xf" is easier to remember, and always works
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: well.. i had hoped that i coud place a form of link in the Homefolder, that is directet to the /var/www
<ompaul> oxez_, yeap
<_Gray_> dooglus: yeah i guess so lol to each his own
<pete__> k gray i typed gdesklets
<pete__> now what?
<_Gray_> pete__: it should be installed
<oxez_> ompaul: ok thanks :p From december 7 to today, I have a lot of failed login attempts, that's sad
<phoul> Will anyone help me please
<phoul> ...
<Trebordod> under iwconfig my wlan0 essid is set to "off/any" when I try and change it nothing happens.  Can anyone help me with this?
<phoul> I need to find these
<lightbright> zandaa: when I was at school. I was working part time as well. and there are thousands of kids from your country just as busy in school as you, yet work part time as well
<pete__> k gray, how do i run desklets?
<hmpedersen> Finally got it working :)
<_Gray_> pete__: did a icon appear in the system tray?
<hmpedersen> Thanx _jasn
<dooglus> _Gray_: v fills the screen with stuff - it's easy to miss errors as they scroll off the screen quicker.  and tar doesn't need you to tell it the file is gzipped - it can tell for itself by checking the file's magic number
<pete__> um.
<pete__> i think so yes
<lightbright> zandaa: making excuses all your life will keep you broke and unsuccessful
<hmpedersen> Thanx _jason *
<ompaul> oxez_, you should check your crontab for the entry and chase it back then if something bad happens you know what it is
<hypn0> phoul: u installed lg-all?
<phoul> yes
<BlueDevil> phoul: synaptic told you what packages it installed
<pete__> yes it did gray
<zandaa> lightbright, I'm not making excuses, you don't even know how my school life is <_<
<Trebordod> under iwconfig my wlan0 essid is set to "off/any" when I try and change it nothing happens.  Can anyone help me with this?
<oxez_> ompaul: yes I will, thanks :)
<phoul> Blue no shit
<starla> can someone help me figure out what the problem is if ubuntu tells me "your session lasted only less than 10 seconds. if you haven't logged yourself out it could be an installation problem or out of disk space. log into one of the failsafe sessions to try to fix it"
<phoul> hypn0, yes i did
<zandaa> lightbright, or my regular life for that matter.
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: does your ftp daemon chroot?
<_Gray_> pete__: you can configure gdesklets now to your liking
<lightbright> zandaa: jhow many hours a week do you watch television?
<_Gray_> dooglus: thanks for that info.
<zandaa> lightbright, I don't watch TV
<lightbright> zandaa: jhow many hours a week do you watch television? and / or play your xbox or ps2?
<ompaul> phoul, language please - we like to be G rated
<phoul> sorry
<zandaa> lightbright, don't have a XBOX or PS2 either
<lightbright> zandaa: so you telling me in the last month you never watched tv even for 5 mins?
<zandaa> lightbright, maybe 5 mins to catch the news or whatever
<lightbright> zandaa: how many hours a day do you sleep?
<dooglus> _Gray_: same goes for bzip2ed files too.  the 'j' is optional
<zandaa> lightbright, I dunno
<B7su4> anyone know how to activate peerguardian?
<lightbright> zandaa: roughly
<phoul> hypn0, i installed lg-all
<zandaa> lightbright, about the normal 8 hours or less
<Fujitsu> TV _is_ bad.
<_Gray_> dooglus: i always used the j what a waste..... lol
<hmpedersen> _jason, u there?
<hypn0> r they in /usr/share/doc/lg-issueXX/ phoul ?
<dooglus> _Gray_: heh
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: yea i think so. i can send you the conf file, so you can see it
<lightbright> zandaa: well I sleep for 6 hours and so can you!  8 is too much!  so thats a saving of 14 hours a week you can invest into part time work!  Then you can save for a  hard drive and backup Ubuntu :)
<lockhead> was it: ./configure; make; make install?
<_Gray_> dooglus: i already setup aliases anyways lol
<lockhead> or make install; make?
<richard_> zandaa; i find school demanding enough to not work
<lightbright> zandaa: are you trying to tell me that for 16 hours every single day of the year, you do school work?
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: vsftpd?
<zandaa> lightbright, right.... so I guess you don't know my day to day life...
<richard_> zandaa; i have to work all summer and save so i can take off during the school days
<richard_> zandaa; so i agree with you
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: yes. that is the ftpserver i have installed
<zandaa> richard_, I've got work enough for school as it is
<lightbright> richard_: zandaa is just making excuses for being broke :P
<lightbright> zandaa: are you trying to tell me that for 16 hours every single day of the year, you do school work?
<zandaa> lightbright, no I'm not...
<pete__> how do i install
<pete__> lmsensors?
<dooglus> zandaa, lightbright, richard_: this is really off-topic.  can you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<phoul> in usr/share/doc there are foldures for each issue but if i open up the foldure theres no issue in it
<lightbright> zandaa:  you said you sleep for 8 hours so that means you are claiming that for 16 hours every single day of the year, you do school work!   Is this what you expecting us to believe?
<itz> Need a direct connect client to my ubuntu. One that most hubs allows...
<lightbright> dooglus: ok np
<zandaa> dooglus, will do
<richard_> dooglus; ok
<zandaa> lightbright, I end this discussion here on my part.
<phoul> hypn0,  in usr/share/doc there are foldures for each issue but if i open up the foldure theres no issue in it \
<pete__> how do i install lmsensors/
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: sorry, not familiar with it; besides, ftp is evil :)
<hmpedersen> well.. time to go get a wee bit o sleep..
<Jhair> BlueDevil, hm. it was easier as a though, acroread $1 works. I am sure other applications need a %-modifier to make them work
<BlueDevil> Jhair: glad to hear it :)
<czr> anyone here using amarok with breezy?
<gnomefreak> pete__,  did you try sudo apt-get install lmsensors?
<eksajm> hey guys i have a question about dhcp.
<_Gray_> czr: why use that when u can use rhythmbox :P
<eksajm> my router can reserve a internal ip, why doesnt this work for me
<pete__> yes gnome.
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: oh.. you are proberly right.. but i had no problems with the setup if it was on a 2003 server.. have done that many times.
<czr> _Gray_, because I like amarok more?
<eksajm> i get different internal ips allt he time
<ompaul> eksajm, that is dhcp for ya
<eksajm> does the hostname change for my ubunto box
<eksajm> cause ot works for all other OSs
<_Gray_> czr: makes sense lol i never really got into amarok
<Madpilot> pete__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: you could try webdav
<CorrosionX> amarok is great, it's better than most windows jukebox apps
<_Gray_> your motherboard has to support hardware sensors
<czr> _Gray_, the problem with amarok in breezy is that it sucks a lot of CPU or just dies (for other people)
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: and that is??
<eksajm> ompaul, well my router works for other computers
<eksajm> but why not for this.
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhhhh lm-sensors
<_Gray_> thats why i dont liek it its a system resource hog compared to others
<eksajm> does ubuntu change some variable in the name every time?
<Josh43> czr; think alot of that is amarok's default theme
<bob832> eksajm:  i have noticed the same thing with my router however, I am not sure why
<czr> _Gray_, you missed the point. it sucks CPU on breezy
<ompaul> eksajm, you are getting different ips for your linux box?
<CorrosionX> anyone been able to make an Intel Pro Wireless card (ipw2200) work on Ubuntu?
<B7su4> anyone know how to activate peerguardian?
<czr> Josh43, nah, was using the same exact theme in debian, was quite ok
<_Gray_> czr: thats why i dont use it.....
<eksajm> ompaul, not for all linux boes
<eksajm> just the one with ubuntu
<czr> well, I'm using xmms for now, but it really sucks :-)
<eksajm> bob2, did you manage to fix it?
<bob832> eksajm:  no i have not
<eksajm> bob2, okey ;//
<czr> I don't mean xmms per se sucks, just when you have 10000+ music it doesn't quite hack it
<Josh43> czr; I dunno - I took ouy the non-scrolling background in the sidebar theme and had no more problems
<ompaul> eksajm, that is not bob 2 is is 832
<dooglus> eksajm: it's possibly that the dhcp client isn't telling the dhcp server what hostname it wants to be known as
<eksajm> dooglus, how do i fix it?
<Josh43> czr - agreed.. what I really want is musikcube for linux
<czr> Josh43, hmm. maybe it's just me then
<eksajm> is it just to look trough every config file i have?
<CorrosionX> i still don't get why there's no Winamp for linux
<BlueDevil> MWettendorff: an extension to the HTTP protocol
<zelevw> hi guys...I've tried everything in:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and still cannot get to play dvds...can anyone help?  runnung ubuntu 5.10
<czr> CorrosionX, ask winamp?
<zandaa> zelevw, what's up?
<Josh43> CorrosionX, xmms is almost exactly the same thing
<dooglus> eksajm: what I did was tell my router to only assign IP addresses from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.199 and then told ubuntu to use static address 192.168.1.200
<gnomefreak> CorrosionX, WIN amp   the letters WIN stand for windows :(
<_Gray_> zalevw: try automatix? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<zelevw> zandaa:  i cant play dvds
<dooglus> eksajm: so basically dodged the issue by using an unused static ip
<eksajm> dooglus, oh.
<eksajm> can i do that?
<zelevw> gray: thanks
<eksajm> okey-
<zandaa> zelevw, have you tried xine?
<zelevw> gray: i'll try that
<eksajm> well that is kind of .. ghum smart actually
<CorrosionX> josh43: except for cool features yeah
<eksajm> ill try that
<eksajm> ;=
<ProN00b> is there any tool i can open xml files with and view them like a list ?
<zelevw> zandaa> no...i'll install it
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: oh. i see
<ompaul> eksajm, generally a router hands out ips on a first come first served basis, you need to look at the way it is set up
<CorrosionX> there lacks a media library in xmms at the very least
<dooglus> eksajm: sure, if your router is happy with keeping some addresses aside.  you wouldn't want the router giving the ip you use to another machine
<zandaa> CorrosionX, exactly
<kid> If I'm doing "tar cfv test.tar" - and I get back "tar: COwardly refusing to create an empty archive," what option need I add? searched, can't seem to have much luck
<Josh43> CorrosionX, Cool features: Juk or Amarok :)
<lightbright> CorrosionX: why dont you write on then?
<CorrosionX> zelevw: i heard Easy Breezy will install everything you need for that
<czr> kid, you need to list the directories you want tar to read
<eksajm> dooglus, no but my router is kidn of smart, and only uses the first numbers if they are availible
<lightbright> CorrosionX: why dont you write one then?
<_Gray_> zelevw: select the AUD-DVD option and multimedia codecs if you want.
<dooglus> kid: what are you trying to do?  tar c Creates an archive.
<czr> kid, after those other options. if you want tar to start from the current directory, add ' .'
<peter_> god im smoking like a trooper sat here reading this lot lol
<CorrosionX> lightbright: that's what every linux geek says when you complain about lack of features :)
<dooglus> eksajm: so in the network properties, select 'static' instead of DHCP
<eksajm> dooglus, fixed-adress 192-.168..; in dhcpclient.conf file?
<_Gray_> CorrosionX: easybreezy is joined with easyubuntu and easybreezy was a fork of automatix
<lightbright> zandaa: you claim there lacks a media library in xmms, so why dont you write one then instead of complaining?
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: i think i have found a way to do it..  just have to read a litel bit more
<ompaul> eksajm, so it is a router issue cos your getting ip the giving of ip is what you are arguing about
<dooglus> eksajm: don't run a dhcp client at all...
<zandaa> lightbright, I'm not complaining, and I'm not that great kinda programmer
<eksajm> ompaul, no its not. since it works with all other computers
<eksajm> dooglus,  okey
<lightbright> CorrosionX: no, every geek and loser complains about stuff, instead of doing something about it :)
<zandaa> lightbright, just get off my back will ya
<eksajm> ill try it, dooglus
<czr> lightbright, complaining is much more fun when you know that you could fix it, but rather not ;-)
<kid> Got it now, thanks guys
<lightbright> CorrosionX: Why focus on the problems?  why not find a remedy?  as Henry Ford said "Dont find fault, find a redemy"
<peter_> just do what i did just plug your eathernet lead in and turn your router on
<Flying-Penguin> is there bluetooth linux software out there? (I have to connect to my wireless headset through a usb divise)
<lightbright> czr: hehe ;)
<dooglus> kid: by the way, don't search, just read the manual: "man tar"
<lightbright> zandaa: well unless you can write better , dont complain!  Ubuntu is the #1 linux distro for a reason
<czr> does anyone know where ubuntu-developers hang out?
<zandaa> lightbright, #1?
<lightbright> czr: some hang here
<phishead> hey guys wifi is working with my ubuntu box when wep is disabled but when i enable it and enter the key i never get an ip.  Can someone help me out?
<dooglus> czr: #ubuntu-devel
<lightbright> zandaa: yes #=number
<djk_> czr: wild guess here, but #ubuntu-devel ? ;)
<czr> thanks dooglus
<lightbright> czr: Seveas is a great developer and lovely person
<ompaul> eksajm, it is not ubuntu's fault that the router gives it some ip you just happen not to like, I suggest you install etherreal if you own the network and read the traffic calls to the router and and back and see what actually happens if you discover that there is a problem with what Ubuntu is doing then file a bug
<zandaa> lightbright, I know #=number <_< I just didnt know it was tha #1
<lightbright> czr: and Seveas is very very patient and helpful.
<peter_> i think this unbuntu is the dogs since i got it yesterday i cant get off it lol it beets xp anyday
<Matthew> when i type sudo cfdisk (on the live cd) this is what i get -   FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: logical partitions overlap
<Matthew>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<czr> lightbright, why isn't seves on ubuntu-devel then? :-)
<lightbright> czr: he is not here either today
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Matthew about paste
<czr> ah, I see. I've chatted with him though
<lightbright> czr: maybe he is on a break :)  bathing in hawaii
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: it was actural real easy.. just had to add one line to the vsftpd.conf file..
<eksajm> ompaul, well it migt be something in a config file, but i am totaly sure it is not the router. i have had that router for a year and it has never failed,. works with every computer and every os, but fials in ubuntu
<czr> lightbright, hope so :-)
<joshi> is there option for
<n0dl> how do i burn data onto a cd and how would i adjust the speed
<joshi> 'ls' so it shows dirs first then files?
<MWettendorff> BlueDevil: only problem now, is that i dont have access to my /home dir, only the /var/www
<_jason> Josh43, i think default is all abc order
<n0dl> can someone help me?
<phishead> so any help with the wifi wep?
<lightbright> czr: :)
<djk_> n0dl: the easy way is by using k3b, difficult way would be using cdrecord,cdrdao,mkisofs,growisofs in cli
<_jason> bah sry Josh43
<lightbright> n0dl: I use gnomebaker
<dooglus> joshi: that's a good question.  I don't think there is though.
<joshi> ok..
<lightbright> n0dl: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<dooglus> joshi: you could write a shell function to do it that way though pretty easily
<Madpilot> n0dl: Nautilus - the file manager - burns data CDs nicely. Just drop a blank CD into your burner and an option window should pop up
<wang_> does anyone have xp product keys
<joshi> dooglus: want to teach me? or give some link where i can read about it?
<smo> wang_: painfully off-topic
<djk_> wang_: wrong channel :p
<cius> hello all
<dooglus> joshi: I'll see what I can knock up.  Just a mo.
<joshi> thnx =)
<lightbright> joshi: sudo gedit ~/.bashrc
<triple5> hello all
<lightbright> joshi: I use this: alias ll='ls -lh'
<dawngrimm> I'm trying to install NVidia I'm on breezy badger getting segmentation faults even with glxinfo. help!
<ompaul> eksajm, why not install ethereal - network traffic analyzer then watch what is happening then come to me with what is happening :-)
<_jason> joshi, lol sorry about before I was eating and only caught the second line of your question :)
<triple5> Is there anybody with experience how to get the menu in gnome to work for the admin tasks?
<sambagirl> is ethereal in synamptic?
<_jason> triple5, what admin tasks?
<_jason> sambagirl, yes
<sambagirl> thanks jason
<triple5> I want to use synaptic, users-admin, etc etc from the menu
<ompaul> sambagirl, universe
<LoPMX> can i install dapper packages to breezy?
<lightbright> sambagirl: hello :)
<_jason> LoPMX, if you want to probably break your box
<priich> !w32codecs
<kakei> whats the program to view the photos from a camara
<Madpilot> kakei: gThumb does that
<chaumurky> LoPMX: you can't easily go back....
<lightbright> kakei: Xsane?
<ompaul> sambagirl, do this in a terminal>> apt-cache search ethereal << then do this >> apt-cache policy ethereal << you may learn a useful set of steps :-)
<joshi> i need 'ls' option that gives directories first then files... ls -lh wont do that =)
<jeffro> can anyone tell me how to map a network drive
<_jason> triple5, aren't those things already in the menu?
<LoPMX> what for? ;] 
<MWettendorff> how do i make a dir writeabel++
<triple5> _jason when I am clickin on synaptic I will get a little window asking for password
<lightbright> triple5: whats your password?
<lightbright> :P
<Madpilot> triple5: just enter your own user's PW
<triple5> I enter the password, but it just disappears, the synaptic doesn't start
<dooglus> joshi: something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5629 is a start.
<lightbright> triple5: try to load it from CLI instead
<ompaul> lightbright, no responsible admin ever asks that questoin
<dooglus> joshi: you just need to copy-paste that into your .bashrc file.  then 'lls' will act like the ls you want
<triple5> what i CLI?
<_jason> triple5, the terminal
<triple5> I can use the terminal from root
<lightbright> triple5:  sudo synaptic
<_jason> triple5, are you entering the correct password?  it should be your user password
<kakei> any similar program like gphoto for kubuntu
<lightbright> triple5: load terminal and type:  sudo synaptic
<lightbright> triple5: then synaptic will work
<triple5> but the sudo doesn't work either...
<_jason> triple5, you have to use your user password
<lightbright> triple5: hehe you running Ubuntu? :P
<triple5> I mean this last method
<cius> hello again
<chris_dx> _jason: I'm having the same issue with synaptic package manager
<cius> darn connection
<triple5> ye ubuntu
<lightbright> chris_dx: load terminal and type:  sudo synaptic
<_jason> chris_dx, you are entering your user password?
<lightbright> then enter password, then synaptic will load
<triple5> I am entering user password
<alvaro_> i can't configure my wifi card
<triple5> but synaptic doesn't start
<jabra> what is the fastest way to determine if a machien is running ubuntu. I am writting a script.
<dooglus> triple5: what if you run "sudo id" and then type your user password.  what happens?
<cius> would anyone happen to know why a game running in fullscreen mode at 800x600 on a second monitor whose resolution is 800x600 doesn't take up the entire screen?
<Watersofhell> Hello all
<_jason> triple5, chris_dx in a terminal: sudo echo hi, does it say hi to you?
<lightbright> triple5: reinstall ubuntu and this time DONT remove anything :P
<triple5> dooglus, after sudo id nothing happens
<triple5> it doesn't ask for password
<lightbright> dooglus: what the id switch do?
<dawngrimm> I'm trying to install NVidia I'm on breezy badger getting segmentation faults even with glxinfo. help!
<dooglus> lightbright: id is a command.
<joshi> dooglus: i tryed you given link... didnt work
<dooglus> lightbright: it tells you your ID
<dooglus> joshi: what happened?
<MWettendorff> what is the command to make a dir writeabel???
<joshi> dooglus: it says that command was not found
<gnomefreak> tripplet type in the password and it will say hi
<lightbright> dooglus: cool, I didnt know that command
<dooglus> triple5: nothing at all?
<dooglus> jabra: something like: grep -qi ubuntu /etc/lsb-release && echo ubuntu || echo not ubuntu
<_jason> MWettendorff, sudo chmod -R +w directory ?
<alvaro_> how can I configure my wifi card?
<_jason> MWettendorff, only use sudo if you need it
<chris_dx> _jason: error message: chrisdx is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<dooglus> joshi: run a new bash shell.  type "bash" in an existing terminal, or run a new terminal.
<triple5> nothing at all dooglus
<_jason> chris_dx, is this your first account or did you create it after installing ubuntu?
<soldieruk400> guys i was told how to install java before but me being of the stupid veriaty have forgot how to do it .any ideas ?
<dooglus> MWettendorff: -R will recursively change everything inside the dir too.  be careful.
<MWettendorff> _jason: oki. How do i see if it worked??
<jeffro> Can anyone tell me how to map a network drive?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell soldieruk400  about javadebs
<_jason> MWettendorff, ls -l, see if you have write permissions
<joshi> dooglus: ok.. it works on with bash
<triple5> hey, can anyone tell me how to highlight the lines that address me in gaim? do I have to use xchat for that feature?
<soldieruk400> ty gnomefreak
<sambagirl> what was name of ethernet package i ask about i forget the name ;)
<joshi> dooglus: is it possible to run without need to switch to bash?
<gnomefreak> yw soldieruk400
<chris_dx> _jason: I performed expert install, I chose a root pass and created a user with another pass.
<dooglus> chris_dx: you need to be in the admin group to use sudo.  run "grep ^admin /etc/group" to see which user(s) that includes
<phyberoptix> i installed fluxbox and now my sound doesnt work
<dooglus> joshi: it will work in every shell you open from now on.
<joshi> lemme try
<joshi> =)
<dooglus> joshi: you only had to run bash that time because you were using an old shell - it had already read your old .bashrc
<joshi> yes yes.. thnx.. it works =)
<MWettendorff> _jason: thanks
<dooglus> joshi: you'll notice that "lls -l" won't work, for instance.
<triple5> grep ^admin /etc/group doesn't give me a result, I have to make a group admin?
<mwe> /etc/groups
<dooglus> joshi: but what I've given you is a good start at making something better...
<priich> !javadebs
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<chris_dx> _jason: grep ^admin /etc/group <= me either
<dooglus> mwe: /etc/group you mean?
<triple5> chris_dx: we are are on the same problem, I also installed advanced without admin user...
<joshi> dooglus: but lls -l works :D
<dooglus> joshi: it doesn't list directories first though - or if it does, you're lucky :)
<hypn0> is that javadebs link the one that should be used for java, dvd and w32codecs?
<mwe> dooglus: right. I thought it was a typo, but /etc/group it is indeed. sorry
<dooglus> joshi: "lls -l" is strict alphabetical order
<dylan_> is there a way to adjust printing speed?
<jabra> dooglus: ya something liek that
<joshi> correct... =/
<dylan_> my printer seems slower than it is on Windows
<jabra> source /etc/lsb-release would do just fine
<Mabus06> I'm booted in recover mode now... how can I find out what packages were most recently installed, so I can remove them?
<gnomefreak> Hypn i get the java from there nothing else but i dont know
<dooglus> mwe: do you see output from that grep if you use /etc/group then?
<hypn0> in 510 starter guide, says to download java from sun
<DUNFreak> Hey, does anyone know how to fix a "Partition Table Error #114" problem? I didn't have this in PQ-Magic before I installed Ubuntu... now i can't do anything with my partitions
<gnomefreak> hypn0,  than download it from sun but the deb is alot easier to install
<dawngrimm> I'm trying to install NVidia I'm on breezy badger getting segmentation faults even with glxinfo. help! please!
<dashinho> After installing ubuntu what should I do (add extra repositories? update? something ?)?
<DUNFreak> of course gparted is out of the question, I don't want to lose 40 gigs of data.
<dooglus> DUNFreak: *carefully* (!)
<triple5> dooglus: I have been trying to find out abou this admin group for days..., can you tell me about the implementation?
<dooglus> DUNFreak: first thing I would suggest is backing everything you want up to a spare HD or DVD or whatever.
<dylan_> [darkfire] , is there a way to adjust printing speed in ubuntu?
<dooglus> triple5: basically, sudo is set up to allow anyone in group admin to use it.  that's all.
<techrush> is gnome-look.org down for everyone ?
<DUNFreak> Unfortunately, I don't have much space to backup anything. This is my only HDD. I hate this.
<dooglus> triple5: if you "sudo visudo" you'll see how that's done
<_jason> chris_dx, triple5 I think you will have to login as root and then go to System -> administration -> users and groups and and give your user priveleges for admin tasks
<_jason> chris_dx, triple5 or visudo would work too
<joe_alf> what's the package name for c/c++ debuger
<dooglus> DUNFreak: it's only 8 DVDs isn't it?
<DUNFreak> Yeah but with no DVD burner, I'm scr*wed
<Madpilot> techrush: yes, it's down for me too
<dooglus> DUNFreak: got a friend with some spare disk space?
<Nightwind> Good After noon is there any place that I can read the instructions on networking between Ubuntu and Win XP?
<alejandro_> hello
<priich> hypn0, yes, you could get the java package from sun aswell. However it is in .bin and you will probably have to use fakeroot to turn suns .bin file into a .deb package. In this case a kind soul has already done this for you.
<DUNFreak> I wish. HEh.
<alejandro_> alguien habla espaol
<ompaul> !es
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DUNFreak> If gparted could resize a partition, at least... but it can't do that with ntfs
<sambagirl> ethereal is not fun is like taking science class
<DUNFreak> I have 10 gigs free on the partition, by resizing a few times I could manage.
<dooglus> DUNFreak: ntfsresize can resize ntfs partitions.
<C-Keen> hi.
<triple5> dooglus: I have seen sudoers, but it doesn't include anyone but root
<DUNFreak> is that available through apt-get install ntfsresize ?
<Mabus06> I'm booted in recover mode now... how can I find out what packages were most recently installed, so I can remove them?
<dashinho> After installing ubuntu what extra things should I do (add extra repositories? update? or something?)?
<lightbright> dooglus: how can I totally remove all games from menu and hard drive?
<mjr> DUNFreak, and parted can and will use ntfstools if available
<dooglus> triple5: that's odd.  in breezy?  or what?
<triple5> is there a way to install that admin ubuntu specific feature  in breezy
<pete__> how long has the latest ubuntu been out for?
<triple5> yeah breezy
<Madpilot> triple5: did you do a regular Breezy install?
<Madpilot> pete__: since mid-October
<dooglus> lightbright: you can't unless you're willing to get rid of the ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<pete__> so it's new :-)
<C-Keen> I am using hoary hedgehog on a g3 ibook and I am trying to setup a dual head xorg config. I got to the point where the external CRT actually shows a clone of the screen but the colors look somewhat dark. increasing the brightness on the CRT does not help. Any clues where to look for a solution? thank you
<pete__> i'm loving it so far.
<lightbright> whats the  ubuntu-desktop meta-package?
<priich> DUNFreak, if it is a dynamic volume then it will be tricky.
<lightbright> pete__: 8weeks I think
<dooglus> triple5: can you pastebin your sudoers file?
<triple5> I did the advanced install because on the CD it said if you do regular it would erase the whole hard disk
<DUNFreak> priich, dynamic volume?
<triple5> I didn't wanna risk
<dooglus> lightbright: it's a package that defines what the ubuntu desktop system contains - and it includes some gnome games
<triple5> what is pastebin?
<DUNFreak> dashinho, just go System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<DUNFreak> :)
<dooglus> lightbright: it doesn't do much at all and isn't needed.  it's useful when upgrading to dapper, 'cos its the mechanism through which new packages get added
<lightbright> dooglus: if I remove that, it will remove all games and what else?
<dooglus> lightbright: but if you're sticking with your current version, you don't need it.
<lightbright> dooglus: im using breezy
<lightbright> dooglus: whats dapper?
<dooglus> lightbright: no, it won't remove the games - it's the other way around.  removing the games will take ubuntu-desktop with them.
<triple5> dapper is the next release
<dooglus> lightbright: dapper is the version after breezy.  currently in development.
<lightbright> ah i better keep it then for I will of course upgrade to dapper next year
<chrisx1> Hey I Have A Problem With Bind Configureing It For my Domain Anybody help please?
<lightbright> dooglus: thanks for your time
<dooglus> lightbright: I would suggest using a package called 'debfoster' to get rid of the games - debfoster is good at removing 'orphaned' packages that you no longer need.
<Oblivion^> does anyone know a tool for mounting cd images? i need one to mount exotic formats like mdf/mds, ccd/cue, bin and all those
<lightbright> dooglus: ah ok ill install it now :)  sudo apt-get install debfoster ?
<dooglus> lightbright: first time you run debfoster it will ask you a bunch of questions about whether to keep certain packages or not.
<dooglus> lightbright: yes.
<lightbright> ok ty
<lightbright> brb
<soldieruk400> i downloaded a file using firefox brouser and my file has gone on to the desk top how do i open it now ?
<dooglus> triple5: pastebin is:
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<priich> DUNFreak, don't worry about it. It's most likely not.
<DuDE27> can i somehow get rid of that ugly brown background image while the gnome splashscreen is shown?
<lightbright> dooglus: do I say keep everything?
<triple5> I'll go to flood ...
<Goshawk> a very strange problem: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Nightwind> Is there a simple way to network between Unbuntu and Windows, if so where would I find the instructions?
<dooglus> lightbright: it's really up to you.  first off I would tell it to keep ubuntu-desktop.  that will stop it asking too many questions.  the only things it will ask about after that are things you've installed yourself.  you should decide if you still want them or not.
<Goshawk> g++-4.0 and gcc-4.0 installed
<priich> Oblivion^, those are most likely just regular ISO files
<_jason> Goshawk, install build-essential
<dooglus> does anyone know whether the ubuntu-nl.org pastebin is official or not?  the -nl makes me think not, but the branding looks official
<Oblivion^> priich: no, they aren't, ccd is from clonecd and mds is from alcohol, they contain extra information about data positions and such
<chrisx1> Hey I Have A Problem With Bind Configureing It For my Domain Anybody help please?
<Goshawk> _jason, it's going to installe libc6-dev
<Oblivion^> priich: they are the images of my games
<triple5> oops, dooglus, I just pasted it in #flood
<lightbright> dooglus: ok it finished, but it doesnt ask me about games
<dooglus> lightbright: one other thing - instead of saying "n" to debfoster, say "p" - that means "not only do I not want this package, but I don't want anything that it is depending upon either"
<Goshawk> _jason, solved thanks :D
<_jason> Goshawk, np
<dooglus> lightbright: it didn't ask about games because you said 'y' to ubuntu-desktop.  so "sudo debfoster -ubuntu-desktop"
<lightbright> dooglus: ok
<chrisx1> Hey I Have A Problem With Bind Configureing It For my Domain Anybody help please?
<dooglus> to remove that.  then it'll ask you about games - and a bunch of other stuff.
<dooglus> lightbright: you probably want to keep everything apart from the gnome-games or whatever it's called
<triple5> dooglus: i have now pasted it to pastebin-nl.org
<JonasNorman> Does anyone know how to program a bash script to accept case-INsensitive responses?
<dooglus> lightbright: we did it in 2 steps so that you know that everything it asks about this time is "official" stuff.
<lightbright> dooglus: ok
<DUNFreak> hmn. I get a message that I'm trying to apply an operation on a busy device... 'course linux is running on the same hard-drive, but the partition was not accessed... why is it telling me this? :(
<DUNFreak> (sorry, that was in gparted)
<dooglus> triple5: can you "sudo"?
<dooglus> triple5: looking at the file you pasted, I'd guess not...
<sambagirl> how can i increase the tiny fonts in gaim?
<dooglus> triple5: did you edit that sudoers file at all?  it really should have a line mentioning 'admin' in it
<dylan_> i have an external hard drive....when i go to copy files to it, my computer complains that the disk is read only...how do i change that?
<dooglus> triple5: at the end, add:
<dooglus> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<dooglus> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<SpentCasing> i need a chat client like kopete or gaim, with webcam support any ideas please?
<mephis1987> sorry , i cant do this command    $sudo apt-get install  gcc  xlibs-dev libxft-dev
<dooglus> mephis1987: drop the $
<mephis1987> oh
<DUNFreak> ok let me rephrase that (just for clarity): I installed ntfstools and started GParted. I tried to resize /dev/hda5 , which is an NTFS partition inside an extended partition. I get a message saying an operation was applied to a busy device. wtf?
<dooglus> DUNFreak: the device is mounted?  umount it.
<priich> Oblivion^, ahh sorry. You needed the TOC information files aswell. I figured you wanted to mount the mdf part to watch a movie or similar. In this case with games i can't really help.
<dooglus> JonasNorman: you can pass the response through "tr A-Z a-z" to make it all lower case...
<Oblivion^> priich: ok, thx anyway
<DUNFreak> dooglus, actually it's not mounted as this moment
<Flying-Penguin> how do I start bluez?
<triple5> dooglus, I haven't done the sudoers yet, I never tried... thanks a lot, that was the solution for me.... finally, I should have looked into the sudoers before... but thought I just have to add myself to the group of sudo... that wasn't right eh.
<mephis1987> i get 1 problem    sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev libxft-dev
<dooglus> triple5: what I don't understand is how you're able to use sudo at all with a sudoers file that looks like yours.
<mephis1987> it says cant find this package
<dooglus> triple5: or did you set the root password already, before the sudoers got messed up?
<dylan_> dooglus, how do i change the status of a read only drive to be able to write, as well?
<rarrr> when you hold your mouse over a sound file it starts playing, which bit of software is in control of that? I've found a small but annoying bug with it
<dooglus> dylan_: what kind of filesystem?  you can't (or shouldn't at least) write NTFS
<dooglus> rarrr: nautilus, I'd guess
<dylan_> dooglus, FAT32 because i can read and write to and fro Linux and Windows, but I dont mind
<rarrr> cheers
<mephis1987> I cant do this command  sudo apt-get install  xlibs-dev libxft-dev , it says cant find this package
<triple5> well I guess I could start the sudo and it would first ask for the password and then find out I am not in the sudoers, maybe because I am in the group sudo...
<dooglus> dylan_: you should be able to mount FAT32 read-write without a problem.
<DUNFreak> mephis1987, try looking for the packages in Synaptic
<zelevw> hey! automatix fixed all of my problems...THANK YOU.
<_jason> mephis1987, which package, both?
<dylan_> dooglus, i even tried formatting with GParted, no avail
<mephis1987> yes
<mephis1987> both
<_jason> !info xlibs-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: (X Window System client library development files transitional package), section oldlibs, is extra. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 63 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<dooglus> dylan_: could you "grep -i fat /etc/fstab" for me and tell me what it says?
<Flying-Penguin> how do I install bluez? how do I start bluez? damnit help me
<DUNFreak> mephis1987, have you activated all the repositories?
<mephis1987> those 2 package arent in synaptic
<mephis1987> what is that?
<dylan_> dooglus, nothing came up
<mephis1987> sorry , i am new in ubuntu
<Rev-Marc> my USB Flash drive is mounting as a "Read Only Disk" which renders it usless to me how do I correct this?
<mephis1987> this is my first usage
<DUNFreak> mephis1987, try editing the source.list file:
<dooglus> dylan_: how are you mounting this fat drive?
<zelevw> does anyone know how to play multiple region dvds? i'm using ubuntu 5.10
<DUNFreak> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> mephis1987, they are in main, hrmm.  Post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<dylan_> dooglus, it automounted....its an external HD
<dylan_> dooglus, i use it for backups
<DUNFreak> and uncomment any line that has a # behind it and looks like a web address :)
<dooglus> dylan_: oh I see.
<DUNFreak> Then you need to save the file, quit, and run: sudo apt-get update
<priich> Oblivion^, i guess you could try wine and run the windows version of daemon-tools or alcohol 120%.   Ugly but it could work.
<dooglus> dylan_: is it mounted now?  If so, what does "mount | grep -i fat" tell you?
<Rev-Marc> my USB Flash drive is mounting as a "Read Only Disk" which renders it usless to me how do I correct this?
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: I think you've got the same problem as dylan_ - maybe I can help you both.
<dylan_> dooglus, /dev/sdf1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Rev-Marc> otay
<mephis1987> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<mephis1987> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<mephis1987> # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<mephis1987> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<mephis1987> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<mephis1987> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<mephis1987> # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<mephis1987> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<mephis1987> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<DUNFreak> mephis dont flood lol
<_jason> mephis1987, do NOT paste here
<mephis1987> ## repository.
<mephis1987> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mephis1987> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<mephis1987> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<mephis1987> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<mephis1987> ## team.
<mephis1987> # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<mephis1987> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<DUNFreak> *sigh*
<mephis1987> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<mephis1987> ## repository.
<mephis1987> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<mephis1987> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<mephis1987> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<mephis1987> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<Subhuman> mephis1987, !! stop it!
<mephis1987> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<mephis1987> # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mephis1987> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mephis1987> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<mephis1987> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<Jormundgand> Gotta love lack of ops.
<alexwillmer> he's already hit paste he can't stop
<mephis1987> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<DUNFreak> Subhuman, he cant stop until it finished
<mephis1987> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<mephis1987> here is it
<mephis1987> oh
<mephis1987> where should i paste ?
<Subhuman> tell mephis1987 about pastebin
<mephis1987> pastebin ?
<Subhuman> lame...
<_jason> mephis1987, /topic
<DUNFreak> mephis1987, uncomment all the lines that start with deb
<mephis1987> ok
<mephis1987> i know
<bob832> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mephis1987> i should go to this
<dooglus> dylan_: what does "id" tell you?
<mephis1987> very sorry
<DUNFreak> e.g. remove the # in # deb http:...
<_jason> mephis1987, do what DUNFreak was saying ^
<dylan_> dooglus, uid=1000(dylan) gid=1000(dylan) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(dylan)
<phoul> Why when i try to go onto gnome-look.org or kde-look.org it says my connection is refused...
<rubem> hi there
<mephis1987> here is my link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5631
<Goshawk> can i create a ubuntu envirorment in /home/ubuntu-x86 with debootstrap and chroot in it when i want to build x86 programs (i'm on ubuntu x86_64)?
<_jason> phoul, I can't access them either, they are probably down
<dylan_> dooglus, should i try a reboot?
<rubem> how can I install kde in ubuntu? I've 5.10 instaled and want to change de window manager
<zelevw> does anyone know how to play multiple region dvds? i'm using ubuntu 5.10...thank you
<dooglus> dylan_: no, not worth it.
<dylan_> dooglus, i think its strange that this wouldve all of a sudden just happened
<phoul> thanks _jason how long do they stay down for?
<rem__> I installed apache and php5 and mysql .. but when I want to open a .php file from my browser it wants to download it or open it with gedit ...what am I doing wrong ... ?
<dooglus> dylan_: what does "ls -ld /media/usbdisk/" tell you?
<_jason> phoul, ?
<Chris_Tucker> whats a command line printer config'r?
<mephis1987> yes , i paste it and here is my link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5631
<phoul> yes jason?
<_jason> phoul, I have no idea how long they will be down for
<dylan_> dooglus, drwx------  5 dylan dylan 16384 1969-12-31 18:00 /media/usbdisk/
<phoul> ohh okay
<phoul> :P
<dooglus> dylan_: looks like you have write access...
<rubem> how can I install kde in ubuntu? I've 5.10 instaled and want to change de window manager
<dylan_> dooglus, um, no
<dooglus> dylan_: what about "touch /media/usbdisk/mynewfile.txt"" ?
<rem__> apt-get install kde I guess ..
<Subhuman> mephis1987, all the single #, remove them and save.
<Subhuman> the double ##, leave them
<saik0> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Chris_Tucker> whats a command line printer config'r?
<mephis1987> are you sure?
<Subhuman> yes/
<mephis1987> uhm
<mephis1987> let me try
<rem__> I installed apache and php5 and mysql .. but when I want to open a .php file from my browser it wants to download it or open it with gedit ...what am I doing wrong ... ?
<Subhuman> and then save, and do "sudo apt-get update" in the console
<dylan_> dooglus, touch: cannot touch `/media/usbdisk/Firefox_wallpaper.png': Read-only file system
<rubem> saik0, ubotu - yes, but I have instaled all the applications that I wanted in the ubuntu 5.10, and I don't want to install kubuntu
<dylan_> dooglus, brb
<Chris_Tucker> whats a CLI app that configures a printer for use with lpr?
<DUNFreak> mephis1987, check it out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5632
<DUNFreak> modified your own paste for the correct thing
<saik0> rubem, so you want a KDE environment using mostly GNOME apps?
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Subhuman> DUNFreak, I told him the correct lines to uncomment, i think he will have got it by now.
<DUNFreak> Subhuman, just making sure
<mephis1987> oh
<Subhuman> DUNFreak, no probs.
<mephis1987> should i paste your code and save in my file ?
<Rev-Marc> my USB Flash drive is mounting as a "Read Only Disk" which renders it usless to me how do I correct this?
<mephis1987> DUNFreak
<saik0> rem__ have you installed libapache2mod-php5?
<rem__> dunno lemme check ..
<mjr> Rev-Marc, it shouldn't, unless it's in NTFS format, in which case you need to change the filesystem
<Rev-Marc> it is reported as vfat
<rem__> libapache2-mod-php5 i guess ...It is installed yea
<vilefridge> Is anyone aware of a burning app that will write a bin/cue compilation?  I can't see any bin/cue options in graveman :(
<rubem> saik0 - is it possible?
<rem__> should you put the .php file in the www root ? i have it in a subfolder ..
<rubem> saik0 - because lot's of distros alow it
<Rev-Marc> mjr it is reported as vfat
<rem__> Havent messed with that in a while ... :P
<saik0> rubem, yes. but it's a really bad idea. because you're loading up all the libraries both depend on into RAM/swap
<rem__> how do you send a comment to one person ... ?
<DUNFreak> hmn. And now, I still havent fixed my own problem... I the ntfs drive is unmounted, I open GParted and try to resize it, and it doesn't let me (operation on a busy device, it sais). Any ideas, anyone?
* rem__ wonders ... :P
<mephis1987> oh
<mephis1987> i got it
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: what do you see from "mount | grep -i fat" please?
<mephis1987> thanks all
<rubem> saik0 - ??? but i'll use only one per time
<DUNFreak> our pleasure mephis1987
<dooglus> rem__: /msg rem__ like this
<rem__> k thxc
<dooglus> rem__: but you have to be registered with nickserv before you're allowed to do that
<saik0> rem__ Have you restarted apache after installing it. and no php files should be parsed no matter where in the web folder they are
<Rev-Marc> /dev/sda1 on /media/PUBLIC type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)
<rem__> I think I did..but ill restart it to make sure ...
<rem__> k
<Rev-Marc> dooglus /dev/sda1 on /media/PUBLIC type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: thanks.  looks ok to me.  I wonder what the problem is.
<Rev-Marc> dooglus me too
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: does "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/PUBLIC" fix it?
<saik0> rubem. If you're using KDE and running gnome applications then both sets of libraries will be loaded. same thing would happen if you ran GNOME and ran KDE apps
<Rev-Marc> dooglus hold one please I will try
<rem__> when I installed php5 it installed apache2 ..but I see apache 1.33 is still there too...is that a problem ?
<priich> rem__ : Have you added     AddType application/x-httpd-php .php            to your httpd.conf ?
<DUNFreak> dooglus, do you have any ideas on my problem? Don't wanna pry, but you seem to be the guru here ;)
<rem__> nope
<rubem> saik0 - hum...
<rubem> saik0 - that makes sense...
<rubem> saik0 - the same will happen if I usew blane, fluxbox... rigth?
<dooglus> DUNFreak: I didn't see your problem.  I thought you were answering questions, not asking them, so I kind of filtered you out a bit :)
<DUNFreak> lol
<Rev-Marc> dooglus it says I do not have permission when I try to copy a file to it
<DUNFreak> I was talking about the NTFS partition being unmounted in GParted, but it still says that I'm trying to apply an operation on a busy device if i try to resize it.
<saik0> rubem, Yes. if you used fluxbox and still used something like, say nautilus then as far as memory usage is concerned you may as well be running full blown GNOME
<omeg> Hi guys
<bob832> hi omeg
<DUNFreak> No clue how an unmouted device can be busy though :P
<saik0> rem__, I have no idea what would happen if you ran both apache 1 and 2...I've never been inclined to find out
<omeg> I finally fixed a major screen problem in Ubuntu 4.10 that was holding me back from using it on this old laptop
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: two commands: 1)  "id"    2) ls -ld /media/PUBLIC"
<omeg> It works fast and good now
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: (without that last quote, of course)
<omeg> I had a question: how much slower would 5.04 and 5.10 be compared to 4.10?
<Rev-Marc> dooglus Error while copying to "/media/PUBLIC". and You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<aSt3raL> anyone use RaConfig2500?
<dooglus> DUNFreak: I don't know about that - I've not had to mess with partitions much, thankfully.  It scares me!
<pug_> I just uncommented the repository lines from /etc/apt/sources.list, but Synaptic says it can't "stat" things and won't show them
<pug_> why?
<omeg> Because I only tried the Live 5.10 and it was unusably slow. The Live 4.10 was slow, too, but usable.
<omeg> So I'm not sure if I should upgrade.
<active-matrix> hi are there any games on ubuntu
<pug_> active-matrix, yes
<active-matrix> sudo apt-get install games
<aSt3raL> i get the message 'Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<aSt3raL> '
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: yes, look in the Games menu
<active-matrix> ohh i see it but are there any flight games
<aSt3raL> and then it pops up a dialog that says device driver not found
<DUNFreak> dooglus, darn.
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: what does "mount | grep -i fat" show now?  did it change?
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: specific is good see, try flightgear
<triple5> aSt3raL: do you enter a command as root that opens a gtk window
<saik0> omeg, IN a LiveCD environment you are using a ramdisk. which will obviosly cut the amount of RAM you can use for applications significantly. Not to mention files are loaded off a CD-ROM/ LiveCDs will always be alot slower
<Rev-Marc> dooglus hold please I am a slow typist
<omeg> Any of you guys know if 5.04 or 5.10 are (much) slower than 4.10?
<aSt3raL> triple5: thats what i did yes
<rem__> ok I uncommented AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<rem__>     AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps in httpd.conf, restarted apache...but still same ..
<active-matrix> will i install new games with sudo apt-get install games
<triple5> aSt3raL: the first error message is normal,  it basically is becuase it isn't meant to be launched as root, do is as sudo
<aSt3raL> how do you do it as sudo?
<Rev-Marc> dooglus that last command came back "/dev/sda1 on /media/PUBLIC type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)"
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: yes, but that won't include flightgear, apt-get install flightgear
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: what about "id"?
<triple5> aSt3raL: sudo <command>
<omeg> saik0: yes, Live CDs are always slow. But the 5.10 Live was unusably slow, and the 4.10 Live was "just slow".
<active-matrix> how do i know which games i can install with apt-get install
<triple5> aSt3raL: what do you want to do?
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: have you used synaptic (Package Manager) yet?
<rem__> thx anyway for help :)
<Rev-Marc> dooglus id came back "uid=1000(marc) gid=1000(marc) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(marc)"
<aSt3raL> get a network adapter to work
<ZondeR> hi, i'd like to watch a .mov movie with totem but it does not work, "i might need to install the corresponding plugin". can someone help me?
<active-matrix> yes but there are no games in there
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: ok, and "ls -ld /media/PUBLIC"?
<saik0> omeg. I thought you were comparing an installed 4.10 system to a Live 5.10 system.
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: in bottom left choose Sections, look in Games and Amusements
<triple5> rem__ you have to put the correct file root into the php.ini
<ericz> hey, can someone help me out? how can i have a different wallpaper for each workspace (like 1/2/3/4 in the pager)?
<aSt3raL> ok now i did it with sudo and it just says device driver not found
<omeg> No, I'm not. I wonder, though, if comparing Live CDs is a good way of figuring out how much they differ in speed.
<triple5> aSt3raL: which network adapter?
<omeg> Otherwise I'll just keep on using 4.10. It's not bad, and it's fast.
<Rev-Marc> dooglus (ls -ld /media/PUBLIC) came back "drwxrwxrwx  14 root root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 /media/PUBLIC"
<aSt3raL> linksys wusb854g
<ryanpg> can someone point me to a detailed howto for building a kernel for ubunut?
<ericz> is there  a way to have different wallpapers for each workspace??
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: I don't get it.  what if you try to "touch /media/PUBLIC/myfile.txt" ?
<active-matrix> i installed
<active-matrix> matrix@ubuntu:~$ flightgear
<active-matrix> bash: flightgear: command not found
<active-matrix> how do  i run it
<triple5> aSt3raL: whatis wusb854g?
<rem__> make menuconfig for ex for kernel build ..
<ericz> active-matrix, "fgfs" [flight gear flgiht simulator, i think] 
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: dunno, never played it, only heared of it
<aSt3raL> its a linksys usb wireless network adapter
<Rev-Marc> dooglus (touch /media/PUBLIC/myfile.txt) came back "touch: cannot touch `/media/PUBLIC/myfile.txt': Read-only file system"
<hedonick> active-matrix: read the manuals how to fly first (maybe I'm stupid but it's not easy :)(
<ericz> how can i have a different wallpaper for each of the workspaces on my desktop???
<active-matrix> fgfs
<active-matrix> fgfs: indirect_vertex_array.c:1359: __indirect_glTexCoordPointer: Assertion `a != ((void *)0)' failed.
<active-matrix> Avbruten (SIGABRT)
<triple5> aSt3raL: okay, with what command do you try?
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: that's the same dylan_ was seeing.
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: but I don't know why.
<ryanpg> ericz, are you running gnome?
<ericz> yes
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: I'm guessing you don't have 3d acceleration configured
<Rev-Marc> dooglus me niether
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: is there any kind of hardware write-protect switch?
<ryanpg> ericz, well afaik there is no way
<Rev-Marc> nope
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: what video card do you have?
<active-matrix> so how i install that sudo apt-get install 3d
<ericz> i found this program "Wallpapoz" or something, but it will only change my wallpaper on a single workspace every few minutes
<active-matrix> nvidia geforce
<ericz> not what i want
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: one sec
<SirKillalot> anyone can help me using pthread.h with anjuta? it always says "undefined reference to `pthread_create'"
<SirKillalot> thoug I include the header file
<Naxcon> Im trying to install a driver for my SMC Wireless USB Network Adapter on Ubuntu and it keeps giving me messages saying permission denied. Can anyone help me out with this?
<HuNaBKu> how can i get back the OS menu when start my machine??
<DUNFreak> dooglus, I'm thinking something though. Since PQMagic gives me a partition table error #114 (no clue what this is, docs don't mention it), maybe the table is corrupted in some way, that might explain. Is there a way to recreate the partition table without losing all my data?
<aSt3raL> i use RaConfig2500
<SirKillalot> I do have to link the libs, right? how do I do that?
<hmpedersen> whats a good free antivirus for ubuntu?
<DUNFreak> some kinf of table checker or error repair?
<Rev-Marc> dooglus when I clicked on unmount it came bake "umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda1 from /media/PUBLIC
<Rev-Marc> eject: unmount of `/media/PUBLIC' failed"
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: "sudo umount /media/PUBLIC" (note, no 'n')
<mephis1987> oh
<mephis1987> another problem
<mephis1987> mephis1987@Mephis:~/xvnkb$ make
<mephis1987> bash: make: command not found
<ryanpg> ericz, Wallpapoz is supposed to do what you want
<mephis1987> its say command is not found
<_jason> mephis1987, install build-essential
<mephis1987> when i try this
<rem__> Whether to allow the treatment of URLs (like http:// or ftp://) as files.
<rem__> allow_url_fopen = On should be On or Off in php.ini ?
<ericz> ryanpg: i can't figure out how
<dooglus> DUNFreak: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" will list the partition table - you can check for overlapping partitions that way.
<HuNaBKu> how can i get back the OS menu when start my machine??
<dooglus> DUNFreak: as for rewriting it - I wouldn't without a backup.
<mephis1987> in synaptic?
<SirKillalot> anyone here who is familiar with anjuta IDE?
<_jason> mephis1987, sure
<holycow> heh
<ryanpg> ericz, sorry haven't used it
<saik0> HuNaBKu is it hidden or did another OS eat your MBR?
<holycow> the stumbleupon extension for fox is fun
<yuri> hello... just wondering how I can install rarlinux from source and use it with archive manager?
<ericz> ryanpg: i'll play with it and figure it out i guess..
<soldieruk400> lol
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the section Device what is the driver?
<dooglus> holycow: more fun is changing peoples stumble preferences when they're not looking.  my brother-in-law is currently stumbling for various islam and scientology pages :)
<saik0> yuri, you can install rar and unrar-nonfree from apt, both will be used by file-roller
<ryanpg> ericz, well good luck
<holycow> dooglus, rofl, how do you do that?
<_jason> yuri, if rarlinux is for opening rar files you may want to look at the packages in the repos: rar or unrar-nonfree
<dooglus> holycow: I went to his house...
<holycow> oh 'your brother' haha
<[vENoM] > where can i download the last version of Ubuntu ?
<dooglus> holycow: pretty low-tech
<HuNaBKu> ok, i recover my win OS you know format and i lost my menu
<holycow> dooglus, you devilish type person you
<foampeace> hello
<HuNaBKu> how can i get back?
<priich> Ehrm. Google is giving me a 403 error claiming my machine to be virus infested.
<holycow> hehe thats kidna funny :)
<foampeace> how do you mount an iso ?
<dooglus> holycow: I'm wondering how long it'll be before he converts to islam.
<DUNFreak> ok nevermind that. Anyone have any idea why DVD playback might be choppy on any player?
<saik0> [vENoM] : http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<holycow> or scientology
<holycow> or makes up a combinational religion of the two
<[vENoM] > thanks
<active-matrix> ection "Device"
<active-matrix> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] "
<dooglus> or both?
<holycow> that would be 'fd' up :)
<mephis1987> thanks all
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: what is the Driver?
<mephis1987> all of you help me a lots
<Rev-Marc> dooglus why is trying to use my USB drive and also my compactflash so difficult?
<triple5> THANKS ALL FOR BEING HERE!
<mephis1987> :D
<active-matrix> Driver		"nv"
<_jason> mephis1987, now just help others when you know the answer :)
<saik0> DUNFreak, you need to enabble DMA on your DVD reader
<zandaa> any way to convert an AVI with no sound to a GIF?
<saik0> !dma
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: one sec
<DUNFreak> !dma
<triple5> Rev-Marc... it shouldn't be difficult
<holycow> trip, YOU'RE WELCOME
<zandaa> dma is, like, totally, Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: I don't know what the problem is.  for some reason ubuntu's saying that the device is mounted read-only, even though the "mount" command shows it is "rw"
<ryanpg> ericz, I just installed wallpapoz and it works just fine how you want it to, did you read the README?
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: it's not about file permissions or umasks - it's saying "read-only filesystem"
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: ok, "nv" is the open source nvidia driver without 3D acceleration
<Rev-Marc> dooglus I am going over to my wife's computer (Iput Ubuntu on it to) and try it
<_jason> Rev-Marc, you can't touch a file either?
<foampeace> how do i mount a .iso?
<Rev-Marc> nope
<ericz> ryanpg: it works, but all my workspaces have the normal wallpaper..
<triple5> Rev-Marc: dooglus: I know that there is a problem with the automount,
<active-matrix> so i will not be able to play those 3d acceleration games
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: I'm going downstairs for a cigarette.  good luck.  I'll be back in a bit no doubt.
<HuNaBKu> ok, i recover my win OS you know format and i lost my menu
<HuNaBKu> how can i get back?
<mjr> foampeace, mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/foo.iso /media/cdrom
<mjr> (mmh, add sudo to that)
<ericz> ryanpg: i put a different wallpaper for 1/2/3/4 and it stays the same..
<foampeace> mjr: thanks
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: the binary only 3D accel driver is "nvidia", it's in the package nvidia-glx
<ryanpg> ericz, did you save, exit and start daemon_wallpapoz.py?
<ericz> ryanpg: i put 2 wallpapers for workspace 1, and set it to change every 1 min, and that works fine
<DUNFreak> saik0, great, thanks a lot!
<ericz> ryanpg: of course
<ryanpg> ericz, sorry... no ideas
<yuri> how do I expand my repositiories? I already slected the options in synaptic
<saik0> DUNFreak, sure
<dooglus> foampeace: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /media/iso
<Navire> Ubuntu woking good with LTSP on floppy boot?
<pete__> in ubuntu, how do i see all the running windows?
<holycow> dooglus, i'm curious, has your brother actually noticed anything? mentioned any difference?
<holycow> lol that whole idea has me fascinated
<holycow> heh
<lightbright> root kit hunter found something in: /dev/.initramfs-tools.  Whats /dev/.initramfs-tools exactly?  anyone know?
<dooglus> pete__: windows don't run, processes do.  you can list all processes with "ps -ef".  you can get a window list in gnome if that's what you're after.
<holycow> it reminds me of the old cubicle gag where every week you move someones walls inwards by an inch
<alexwillmer> active-matrix: /msg alexwillmer <your text> for us to move to a private chatroom
<dooglus> holycow: I've not spoken to him since.  I really don't know :)
<dooglus> holycow: it's my sis's husband anyway.
<pete__> dooglus how do i get a window list?
<active-matrix> i allready pm you mr.alex
<holycow> lol in that case, can you setup a restricted account on his box for us?
<dooglus> pete__: right-click on a bit of empty space on a gnome panel, click 'add to panel' and then 'window list'
<holycow> it would be fun to let us test drive his preferences
<holycow> >_>
<pete__> oo ty.
<dooglus> pete__: or "window selector".  I think "window list" is the thing you see at the bottom of the screen normally.
<yuri> "rar" and "unrar-free" wont work with apt-get
<pete__> ty googlus.
<dooglus> heh
<mephis1987> oh
<_jason> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<mephis1987> i got another problem
<ardchoille> does Ubuntu recognise *any* usb device at all?
<_jason> yuri, enable multiverse
<mephis1987> here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5634
<HuNaBKu> how can i get back the OS menu when start my machine??
<_jason> ubotu, tell yuri about repos
<yuri> _jason: i already did
<ardchoille> I have gone through 3 mp3 players and 7 usb mem sticks and Ubuntu doesn't recognise anything
<mephis1987> i m trying to install a programme , but i got problem with make command
<czer323> I've had issues with my "add applications" not running.  It'll authenticate and then nothing happens.  I've used apt to remove and reinstall the gnome-app-install, but this hasn't resovled the problem.  Any ideas?  All I've done since installing is update and add the ubuntoo backport updates.  Changed to the 686 kernel with nvidia.
<_jason> yuri, are you sure?  can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<aSt3raL> what does this mean?
<aSt3raL> insmod: error inserting 'rt2500.ko': -1 File exists
<czr> ardchoille, can you insert an usb memory stick, then dmesg and paste the _whole_ dmesg into pastebin? I can take a look
<mephis1987> it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5634
<yuri> _jason: one sec... i'll compare
<ryanpg> ardchoille, are you running breezy?
<Rev-Marc> I just tried it (my USB Drive) on my wife's computer (Running Ubuntu) and got the same errors
<ardchoille> czr: yes, hold on..
<ardchoille> ryanpg: yes, Ubuntu 5.10
<pete__> does anyone know how to make it so azureus doesn't ask me where to save each file?
<mephis1987> hix , no one answer me ?
<aSt3raL> anyone?
<lightbright> anyone here every suffered heart palpitations?
<czr> aSt3raL, do lsmod | grep rt2500
<pete__> does anyone know how to make it so azureus doesn't ask me where to save each file?
<czr> aSt3raL, might be that the module is already loaded in kernel so it doesn't make sense loading it again
<ryanpg> ardchoille, I've had trouble with removable devices also... there's a debugging page somewhere, I'll try to find it
<Naxcon> Im trying to install a driver for my SMC Wireless USB Network Adapter on Ubuntu and it keeps giving me messages saying permission denied. Can anyone help me out with this?
<sethk> czer323, get a root prompt and try running the app from the command line.  That way you'll get error messages.  This is only for testing, not to fix the problem.
<czr> aSt3raL, also, use modprobe module_name instead of instmod
<ompaul> lightbright, please if you want chatter go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JonasNorman> anyone know how to require a user to press 'return' to continue in a bash script
<czr> JonasNorman, read
<pete__> does anyone know how to make it so azureus doesn't ask me where to save each file?
<sethk> JonasNorman, put on a line by itself, read
<ryanpg> ardchoille, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<sethk> JonasNorman, that will wait for a line, which can be just enter.  waiting for a single character is difficult in a shell script.
<czer323> sethk> Traceback (most recent call last):
<czer323>   File "/usr/bin/gnome-app-install", line 41, in ?
<czer323>     from AppInstall import AppInstall
<czer323>   File "/usr/lib/gnome-app-install/AppInstall.py", line 30, in ?
<czer323>     import gtkmozembed
<czer323> ImportError: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> czr: here is the output of dmesg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gVmr0739.html
<sethk> JonasNorman, if you really need to do that, use a different language.
<ompaul> pete__, if someone knew they would tell you - so those who do know may tell you in a while if not wait 20 mins and ask again
<triple5> Rev-Marc: it doesn't automount?
<aSt3raL> damn this is frustrating
<czr> ardchoille, ok, give me a sec
<ardchoille> ryanpg: thank you
<dhofstra> oh man, i completely borked my sudoers file, and now sudo 's password doesnt work anymore...I'm in big trouble eh?
<sethk> czer323, well, you have to installed mozilla development
<aSt3raL> it still says device doesnt exist
<_jason> dhofstra, that's why you use visudo
<sethk> czer323, or it might be called mozilla embedded,
<ompaul> czer323, ehh if your going to paste use paste.ubuntulinux.nl this is not the place to paste
<ryanpg> ardchoille, sure... I don't know if it'll help you... it's more about filing a bug :(
<dhofstra> _jason  I did use visudo
<triple5> aSt3raL: device is a different thing... from module
<_jason> dhofstra, what did you do?
<czr> ardchoille, unfortunately your dmesg is filled with keypress-messages
<czr> ardchoille, did you insert a memory stick?
<czer323> seth> I definately installed firefox 1.5, would that have caused my issues?
<saik0> pete__. Theres a default save directory in the options if you just look. But more importantly, Azuereus is not Ubuntu, try reading the user manual, if thet fails try #azureus! And please, please dont spam the channel.
<czer323> ompaul> sorry.
<ardchoille> czr: yes
<czr> ardchoille, hmm. give me a sec
<yuri> _jason: thanks man, it worked. I just hada  nasty sources.list
<sethk> czer323, it may have, yes, by uninstalling the older mozilla development library
<dhofstra> _jason tried copying a working config to allow 1 user to access one bin as root without needing password
<sethk> czer323, but I have firefox installed and don't see it, and firefox is installed in the default installation.
<ompaul> czer323, np, you don't have to add a > after a name I see my name I read your comment no more work for either of us :-)
<pete__> saiko, i only see where to save the .torrent files.
<czr> ardchoille, pastebin contents of /var/log/dmesg
<sethk> czer323, try reinstalling any packages with either mozilla or firefox in the name.
<czr> dhofstra, use suid for that
<saik0> pete__, well I offer the same advice....Look...and read the manual
<czr> dhofstra, but be careful with suid:ed programs. sudo is better way
<aSt3raL> if anyone wants to try and help me let me know
<pete__> where do i find this manual?
<triple5> aSt3raL: stay focussed, relax, it is the real linux world, we gotta work from the beginning
<holycow> aSt3raL, just ask dude
<mirak> why does sudo reask a password if run a sudo from another command shell but in the same X ?
<aSt3raL> ok https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<holycow> what trip said
<czer323> sethk, I'll use the synaptics and search for firefox then and reinstall probably 1.07.  Wish me luck. ;)
<aSt3raL> i did all that
<czr> aSt3raL, do you have a device that the driver can drive?
<sethk> aSt3raL, the module is trying to write to a file, and the file already exists.  You have to locate and delete the file.
<Spee_Der> Good evening everyone.
<mirak> why does sudo reask a password if run a sudo from another command shell but in the same X ?
<czr> sethk, modules never write into files
<Naxcon> ubuntu keeps saying i dont have permission to do stuff...does anyone know whats going on?
<JonasNorman> czr and sethk, thanks
<sethk> czr, not even remotely true.
<_jason> ubotu, tell Naxcon about sudo
<czr> sethk, give me one example when a module writes into a file
<ardchoille> czr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/u1x5AS43.html
<[darkfire] > After runing my computer for a while my harddrive starts blinking like crazy and the computers slow say down. Why is that?
<aSt3raL> yes i have the device plugged in
<sethk> czr, many modules write into their own logs in the /var/log tree
<ompaul> pete__, http://azureus.sourceforge.net/doc/Azureus%20User%20Guide.htm
<czr> sethk, give me one example please
<priich> !top
<ubotu> priich: Are you on ritalin?
<_jason> dhofstra, maybe you can use a livecd to mount your drive and edit the file?  haven't tried this but I think I've heard it works
<sethk> czr, several of the power management modules, for one
<sethk> czr, the kernel portion of cups, for another
<dhofstra> _jason.... GREAT IDEA
<dhofstra> thanks
<czr> sethk, there is no kernel portion of cups
<alexwillmer> sethk: that's syslog, the modules send messages to klogd, which forwards them to syslog, AFAIK
<sethk> czr, the kernel portion of iptables, with some options set
<czr> sethk, the modules don't write into files. klogd or syslogd is the program that does
<sethk> czr, that's sophistry.
<topyli> gnome-look.org is down?
<_jason> dhofstra, np, hope it works
<czr> sethk, no it's not because it is very much related to the error
<sethk> czr, but kernel modules don't use programs, they use services
<sethk> czr, and a service is just a library
<triple5>  sethk: adn czr are you still helping Astral?
<topyli> anyone got the gperfection bmp/xmms theme?
<czr> sethk, I'm sorry but you're wrong
<egytrack> where i can found the trash ?
<alexwillmer> sethk: you are wrong
<sethk> czr, look at the code, you'll see that I'm correct.  Just trace any syslog call through.
<sethk> alexwillmer, sorry, but I've traced through kernel calls, that write to logs, so I know I'm not wrong.
<czr> sethk, I've written kernel modules and read the code for past 11 years. I don't need to read it any more to say that you're wrong.
<pete__> ty paul, found what  i was looking for.
<sethk> alexwillmer, I port the kernel for aliving, believe me.
<sethk> czr, not to say so, no.  just to be correct.  you can say anything you like.
<alexwillmer> sethk: the module is in kernel space, it sends a message, the disk write happens in user space
<czr> sethk, we can continue this discussion in #kernel if you like
<egytrack> where is the trash [ files i have delete ] 
#ubuntu 2005-12-17
<triple5> aSt3raL: yes i have the device plugged in. it is a usb device, so you can look at the devices that are there... (do you have usbview installed ( sudo apt-get install usbview )
<sethk> alexwillmer, if you think about it for a moment, you'll see that can't be true, because logging occurs before any user space process is running.
<czr> ardchoille, did you try plugging into different ports?
<saik0> egytrack .Trash or .Trash-user
<ardchoille> czr: yes
<czr> sethk, kernel buffers messages until klogd will read them (when it starts)
<alexwillmer> sethk, yes in memory, when syslogd starts it receives a dump of all kernal messages so far
<czr> ardchoille, weird indeed. you should see messages about usb recoginizing usb devices when you plug/unplug them. but your dmesg doesn't show that at all
<sethk> czr, usually, but not always.  Certain panics write to the log directly.
<ardchoille> czr: The usb ports on this computer worked fine in Fedora, Mandriva and MEPIS.
<egytrack> how i can put the trash icon in the desktop ?
<czr> sethk, no they don't
<triple5> sorry czr, sethk, alexwillmer can you go to #linux-fundamentals?
<sethk> czr, ok, I'll jot it down the next time I see it happen and let you know.
<jon__> anyone know how I can make FLUXBOX my default WM?
<alexwillmer> im done, sorry for the OT
<sethk> triple5, sorry
<saik0> jon__, using GDM?
<rosen> is there a shortcut for shifting between desktops?
<sethk> rosen, in KDE control-alt,f1 (2, 3, 4).  I believe that works in gnome also.
<czr> ardchoille, from /var/log/dmesg it seems that kernel needs to do some IRQ-rerouting because of buggy VIA
<triple5> no worries, it is all cool guys, I like  a little bit of emotion... :-D
<saik0> rosen ctrl+alt+left/right
<czr> ardchoille, that might be the problem
<jon__> No i mean getting rid on GNOME and installing FLUXBOX to be default
<czr> ardchoille, can you pastebin /proc/interrupts?
<ardchoille> czr: sure, hold on
<saik0> you're still using a dsiplay manager, unless you use startx
<_jason> ubotu tell egytrack about desktoptrash
<rosen> thanks guys
<triple5> but I was trying to help aSt3raL, channel got a little floody...
<sethk> jon__, it depends on which display manager you are using.  (not window manager, display manager; hence someone's question about gdm)
<mephis1987> oh
<jon__> i have no clue, all I know is that i'm using gnome.
<mephis1987> i came back
<ardchoille> czr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/e10CQz17.html
<svizzero> anyone knows a visual latex editor for linux?
<mephis1987> can anyone answer me
<saik0> jon__, GNOME, (and thus, ubuntu) ships with GDM as a display manager
<triple5> mephis1987: can anyone answer me??
<coag> http://pastebin.com/459873 im trying to setup my xorg.conf for dual monitors but it's not working
<jon__> k. so how can I change it to fluxbox?
<mephis1987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5634
<mephis1987> here mylink
<czr> ardchoille, looks broken
<mephis1987> pls answer again
<_jason> svizzero, I think LyX is one
<czr> ardchoille, your bios is broken / mobo PCI IRQ routing is broken
<mephis1987> i have been loged out for a wile
<ardchoille> czr: what exactly is broken? Ubuntu?
<sethk> jon__, if you didn't change the default and you are in gnome, you are using gdm
<svizzero> _jason, thx
<saik0> jon__ if you install fluxbox through apt-get or synaptic it will add an xsession for itself. you can just logout and choose fluxbox from your display manager, and from there set it to default
<mephis1987> i have problem with make command
<mephis1987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5634
<czr> ardchoille, no. probably the kernel that 5.10 is using is newer that you've been using before and tries to fix things when they're too broken. it fixes them wrong for you
<Stadsport> I'm having a weird issue with Firefox 1.5, if someone can help.
<egytrack> thanks jason , it work
<sethk> jon__, in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf, there is a line DefaultSession
<jon__> I know yesterday I did install fluxbox and went to xsession to set it as default
<kabus> /quit
<czr> ardchoille, if you look at the line of /proc/interrupts where you have uhci_, ..., you see that the counter is zero
<sethk> jon__, this is usually set to default.desktop
<czr> ardchoille, it should normally increase an all USB events
<sethk> jon__, you can either change it there, or go to the default directory and replace the gnome links with fluxbox links
<ardchoille> czr: I remember Fedora using a 2.6.13 kernel and all usb devices worked
<coag> czr: when you are done helping him can you help me out for a second?
<saik0> jon__, But it wont make too much of a difference if you're still using all th gnome apps
<sethk> jon__, let me get the default directory
<jon__> k
<czr> coag, what's your problem?
<coag> http://pastebin.com/459873 im trying to setup my xorg.conf for dual monitors but it's not working
<triple5> mephis1987: sorry I have no idea...
<ardchoille> czr: should I have usbmount installed from synaptic?
<czr> ardchoille, but FC/RH kernels are heavily patched
<priich> svizzero,  whizzytex ?
<coag> the paste is my xorg.conf
<ardchoille> czr: ah, I see
<czr> ardchoille, it won't help. this is a kernel/hw-issue
<rosen> Next question.. when I try to burn cd's and I get prompted to put in the new CD I get an error message saying that it was not mounted ... sometimes it works anyways though, but what could cause this ?
<Seveas> czr, so are ubuntu kernels :)
<mephis1987> anyone else?
<mephis1987> can help me
<mephis1987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5634
<ardchoille> czr: Do you think a new computer would help?
<B-166_ER-X> unrar nonfree is no more in the archives ??
<czr> Seveas, sure, but not so drastically IMHO
<shinu> is there any way of getting back an xterm that is running but i dont have a window for it?..
<czr> ardchoille, nah, give me a second
<aSt3raL> how do i like remake driver?
<sethk> jon__, check the file /etc/X11/gdm/Init
<aSt3raL> i did make and something got screwed up
<sethk> jon__, check the file /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default, sorry
<Seveas> mephis1987, that software is broken
<mephis1987> i have problem with make command when installing a software
<mephis1987> oh
<sethk> jon__, back that file up _before_ changing it.
<aSt3raL> can i clear the make and do it over
<mephis1987> everything runs fine until make command
<jon__> how do I do that?
<Seveas> czr, no, it's not as bad as RH
<B-166_ER-X> where can i get unrar nonfree ??
<mephis1987> and sudo make install
<Seveas> B-166_ER-X, multiverse
<czr> coag, can you pastebin your xorg log too?
<coag> alright
<czr> coag, and explain what you mean by 'not working'
<B-166_ER-X> seveas, all that i found is unrar-free
<Seveas> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Seveas> look better
<sethk> mephis1987, looks like the X dev files are not installed
<jon__> alright thanks
<coag> czr: X only loads on the Default Screen
<egytrack> dose anyone have the Original CD of ubuntu ?
<B-166_ER-X> hmm
<czr> ardchoille, have you ever modified kernel command line?
<sethk> mephis1987, the missing file (X.h) will be there when you install X development
<Seveas> egytrack, lots of us have
<B-166_ER-X> then i dont have the multiverse repos
<mat__> hey guys i cant edit my grub menu.lst file
<mat__> can some one help em out
<sethk> mat__, did you use sudo?
<coag> czr: where is the xorg log located?
<ardchoille> czr: No, but very willing to try
<Seveas> mat__, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<egytrack> from where u get it ?
<czr> coag, ardchoille give me a sec :-)
<Seveas> sethk, yeah, but in the wrong paths - the software he tries is made for old xfree
<egytrack> is it five CDs ?
<czr> coag, try removing the numbers in "ServerLayout" (the 0 and 1)
<Seveas> egytrack, no, 1
<mephis1987> how can i install X dev file
<hyperactivecrond> what is the thing that someone has to install to get "open terminal" in the right-click context menu in ubuntu breezy?
<czr> coag, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> mephis1987, it won't help. The software is broken.
<mat__> can i edit it in the gui
<mephis1987> how i get this missing file
<mephis1987> uhm
<mephis1987> really
<egytrack> 1 install cd and 1 live CD and one for amd right ?
<ardchoille> czr: you can help coag first since his prob seems more severe than mine, just don't forget about me :)
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, nautilus-open-terminal
<warno> how do I get bittorrent working on ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> thx Seveas
<egytrack> i mean 2 for amd install and live
<_jason> warno, works by default
<Seveas> egytrack, no, the package contains one install and one live cd
<sethk> mephis1987, you can add a link of /usr/include/X11 to /usr/X11/include
<Seveas> either i386, or ppc, or amd64
<warno> sorry bit new to ubuntu..
<Seveas> sethk, and then fix lots more errors..
<czr> ardchoille, nah, I'm looking info for you. there are options you can give the kernel so that it will do the IRQ-mapping differently
<pete__> can anyone help me with a weird gaim problem?
<_jason> warno, app menu -> internet -> gnome bit torrent
<egytrack> what is ppc ?
<mat__> anyone, how can i have root acces and edit the menu.lst in the gui
<warno> lol ty
<mephis1987> k mephis1987, you can add a link of /usr/include/X11 to /usr/X11/include?
<Seveas> !tell peter__ about anyine
<ardchoille> czr: awesome
<sethk> mephis1987, sorry, I was wrong about the file location, I was looking at an older machine.  The ubuntu (xorg) location is indeed /usr/include/X11
<mephis1987> i dont understand this
<czer323> sethk, Wonderful man, it worked!  I had to remove Firefox 1.5 and reinstall the 1.07.  Any ideas when 1.5 will be implemented?
<pete__> _jason friend, can you help me with another problem/
<Seveas> mat__, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<czr> ardchoille, doesn't mean that it will work though :--)
<sethk> czer323, no, not really.  I haven't heard
<coag> czr: http://pastebin.com/460171
<hyperactivecrond> warno: gnometorrent?
<Seveas> czer323, for breezy: don't count on it
<Seveas> for dapper: already there
<_jason> pete__, just ask the channel, ifI know I'll help
<sethk> mephis1987, a link is an alias for a file or a directory
<B-166_ER-X> !multiverse
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<mat__> thank you
<pete__> my gaim closes when i hit x, but i have the plugin for system tray?
<czer323> Another 6 months maybe? ;)
<B-166_ER-X> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sethk> mephis1987, your software is looking for /usr/X11/include/X.h, but your machine has /usr/include/X11/X.h
<ingo> does anyone use Mac on linux here
<Seveas> pete__, did you enable thu pligun?
<mephis1987> ah
<mephis1987> so how can i change the link ?
<pete__> Seveas where do i do that at?
<sethk> mephis1987, so if you do this:  sudo ln -s /usr/include/X11 /usr/X11/include, the file will be found by make
<warno> how do I use the bittorrent for file sharing
<pete__> in prefferences? if so i did.
<sethk> mephis1987, add, not change
<mephis1987> wow
<aSt3raL> how can i get ls mod to look for one specific module?
<Seveas> pete__, in the gaim options...
<mephis1987> thanks
<sethk> mephis1987, you leave everything as it is so you don't screw up all the programs that are correctly configured.  :)
<czr> coag, line 317
<sethk> mephis1987, but adding a link is safe
<pete__> i have the nautilus integration, and
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by Seveas
<coag> czr: i _just_ saw that too
<coag> thanks
<pete__> system tray icon checked.
<czr> coag, seems that the 'cirrus' driver cannot drive the thing you have in 0:12:0
<czr> coag, lspci and give the line that has your cirrus listed
<mephis1987> before make command
<mephis1987> i add sudo ln -s /usr/include/X11 /usr/X11/include ?
<aSt3raL> anyone know how to get lsmod to search for one module?
<mephis1987> is it rite?
<egytrack> when i try to update with synaptic its says not authenticated
<egytrack> what is that ?
<czr> aSt3raL, lsmod lists the modules that are loaded in the kernel at that moment
<coag> 0000:00:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5434-8 [Alpine]  (rev fc)
<sethk> mephis1987, right, then try it.  You may simply get a different error, but it is definitely worth a try.
<aSt3raL> ok
<mephis1987> :D
<aSt3raL> well my module is loaded
<aSt3raL> how do i load the driver?
<djk_> Seveas: what's up with !libvdcss ? shouldn't that be deleted?
<GigaClon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron5100 at the bottom says to edit GRUB, but it doesn't say what file or where?
<toothpick> Are you runnin xvidcap successfully?
<pete__> anyone have any ideas why my gaim just closes with x?
<sethk> aSt3raL, the module is the driver
<czr> coag, try replacing in xorg.conf the 'PCI:0:0c:0' into 'PCI:0:12:0'
<cybernicght> ol
<mephis1987> :D another error ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/X11/include' to `/usr/include/X11': No such file or directory
<egytrack> is it not safe to update via synaptic [ not authenticated ] 
<sethk> aSt3raL, the rest should happen automatically when the hardware is detected.
<sethk> mephis1987, in that case you probably do need to install the X dev files
<coag> czr: ok i must test now
<_jason> pete__, does the tray icon show up at all?
<czr> coag, although you could just drop both of the BusID lines and try whether the automagic works
<coag> thanks for your help
<bob2> GigaClon: presumably /boot/grub/menu.lst
<czr> coag, good luck
<sethk> mephis1987, if that's the case, the software may well be smart enough to find the file in the correct place
<bob2> egytrack: correct
<mephis1987> in synaptic ?
<bob2> egytrack: but most people don't care, and it was the default for 9 years
<mephis1987> uh,
<mephis1987> i m not sure
<aSt3raL> its not detecting the hardware
<coag> czr: command to restart X?
<czr> ardchoille, you ready? have you registered
<sethk> mephis1987, right.  install X dev support and try your build again.  Then if it is still failing, and /usr/include/X11/X.h exists, we go back to the link
<GigaClon> it wants me to add the acpi_irq_balance option but I don't know where
<czr> coag, logout and login normally is enough
<pete__> _jason no.
<czr> coag, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace = kill X (and all programs)
<bob2> aSt3raL: in what sense is it not detected?
<bob2> GigaClon: as above
<bob2> mephis1987: what are you trying to build?
<ardchoille> czr: registered what/where?
<sethk> egytrack, usually there is a file menu.lst and a link grub.conf, or a file grub.conf and a link menu.lst.  Either works.
<czr> ardchoille, oh, sorry. in freenode :-)
<_jason> pete__,  it should show up as soon as you check on it in plugins
<dooglus> who looks after the pastebin site?  I just found a bug in the pastebin script.
<czr> ardchoille, we could do this via privmsgs
<pete__> _jason it doesn't :\
<ardchoille> czr: yes, I am id'd
<_jason> pete__, do you have other things in the system tray?
<warno> why is there only my box in the list for Bittorrent
<aSt3raL> this faq says to add alias ra0 rt2500 to /etc/modules.conf
<pete__> i have a window switcher thingy.
<bob2> dooglus: if it's .nl, I'd be guessing monsieur Seveas
<bob2> aSt3raL: ignore it
<_jason> pete__, do you have volume etc?
<pete__> yea
<aSt3raL> why ignore it?
<tom__> hi, i new at linux, i have ubuntu, can anyone tell me how can i log myself as root
<tom__> ?
<bob2> aSt3raL: because it's of no use
<Seveas> dooglus, bob2 is right as usual :)
<bob2> tom__: you don't
<GigaClon> bob2, I have the file open but I don't know where the option needs to be added
<GigaClon> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Kyral> ubotu tell tom__ about RootSudo
<mephis1987> i m trying to install Xvnkb
<mephis1987> A Vietnamese input keyboard for X-window
<tom__> thanks man
<_jason> pete__, hrmm I dont know, do the other plugins work?
<triple5> !sudo
<pete__> _jason let me try one
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<warno> whats a good file download program???
<bob2> GigaClon: # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro resume=/dev/hda2 elevator=as
<bob2> GigaClon: the line that looks like that
<mephis1987> http://xvnkb.sourceforge.net/?&lang=en here the link and the guide to install
<_jason> warno, wget ?
<bob2> warno: wget...
<aSt3raL> ok well i have the module loaded
<bob2> GigaClon: (yes, it should be commented out; run update-grub afterwards)
<sorush20> guys i need to select a unicode font for my Konqueror where can I get a unicode?
<Millenniumgroup> anyone know how to install? this one libstdc++.so.2.8.0 ????
<aSt3raL> but theres no device
<aSt3raL> what would cause that?
<bob2> aSt3raL: great, no need to mess around in /etc/modules.conf
<bob2> aSt3raL: define "no device"
<bob2> aSt3raL: "not listed in a gui tool" is not a useful piece of information, tho
<aSt3raL> ok
<mpm2> My laptop is not recognizing pcmcia card... I think either the pcmcia slot hardware is broken, or ubuntu lost communication with it
<aSt3raL> well i type iwconfig rt2500
<rosen> Has anyone here had experience with running skype in ubuntu ?
<bob2> mpm2: are you running dapper?
<aSt3raL> and it says no such device
<bob2> aSt3raL: just run "iwconfig"
<GigaClon> !skype
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<bob2> rosen: lots of people have...
<bob2> Millenniumgroup: what are you trying to do?
<mpm2> does anyone know how to figure out how to pinpoint the problem?
<bob2> !+info xvnkb
<pete__> _jason the problem was having the natilus one checked
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> Package 'xvnkb' does not exist.
<Millenniumgroup> bob2, Im trying to run an old pinball game tha requires an older build, hence this one libstdc++.so.2.8.0
<aSt3raL> and when i run the RaConfig2500 which is the gui config utility
<Millenniumgroup> and I don't know where to place it/install?
<bob2> Millenniumgroup: and the game is not in ubuntu?
<rosen> allright, well my contacts sees me as being offline ... they are windows users... is this a known issue or have I missed something ?
<_jason> pete__, ok strange cus I don't have that one checked and it works but as long as you got it to work
<bob2> aSt3raL: ignore the gui tool
<soundray> aSt3raL, is this a USB device?
<Millenniumgroup> bob2, correct it's not
<aSt3raL> it also says device driver not found
<fhl> is eject via drive button actually going to make it into next rellease does anyone know ? ;-))
<aSt3raL> soundray: yes
<mpm2> How can I figure out if I have a hardware problem or software problem with my pcmcia card?
<pete__> _jason thats what i mean, having it checked fucked me up
<bob2> aSt3raL: does "iwconfig" see it?
<sethk> mpm2, I'd start by looking for detection of the pcmcia hardware in the dmesg output or /var/log/messages
<_jason> pete__, oh
<bob2> aSt3raL: what are the last ten lines of dmesg? (#flood)
<sethk> mpm2, I assume you said yes to the pcmcia questions during install
<bob2> mpm2: you're using breezy?
<Millenniumgroup> I pulled down a tar, extracted, tried to make the pl executable and it complained about my libstdc++.so.2.8.0, so I read I must use an older one
<dhofstra> _jason  thanks,, that livecd totally worked!  live cds rock...
<triple5> aSt3raL: just type iwconfig
<pete__> _jason scratch that, i think it's still fucked up
<aSt3raL> dmesg?
<GigaClon> is it safe to remove the Hoary kernal (2.6.10)
<_jason> dhofstra, cool, good to know ;o
<soundray> aSt3raL, I had a similar problem to yours -- I gave up in the end and configured it with ndiswrapper.
<aSt3raL> iwconfig doesnt see the device
<_jason> pete__, watch the language in here please
<aSt3raL> ndiswrapper crashes
<triple5>  aSt3raL: you have to type dmesg
<Kindred> how would I go about sharing a folder with a user in the same group, and having all the files/folders created in it receiving the same permissions by default?.. I just need pointing in the right direction, I guess.
<pete__> _jason sorry, this problem is very annoying.
<mpm2> bob2 yes, kubuntu/breezy...
<dhofstra> now if I could just figure out syntax to let my user run this one program with root privelages and no password
<rosen> I guess not then
<sethk> Kindred, man umask
<aSt3raL> ok i typeed dmesg
<bob2> aSt3raL: then the driver isn't working
<bob2> aSt3raL: we need the dmesg output
<bob2> not. in. here.
<warno> how do I run wget
<Naxcon> what does "child terminated with 1 status"
<Naxcon> mean?
<Kindred> sethk, thanks.
<triple5>  aSt3raL: paste the output in #flood not here
<bob2> dhofstra: huh? NOPASSWD:
<soundray> warno, 'wget url'
<bob2> Naxcon: and you're seeing that, where?
<mpm2> bob2 pcmcia wifi was working with another card via ndiswrapper, but it stopped working and I was sick of ndiswwrapper so I bought a card (orinoco) that is natively supported, but it's not recognizing it at all
<warno> lol
<sethk> Kindred, if you don't find a man, check the man page for the shell
<_jason> pete__, yes, idk what else it could be.  You can try the windows solution and restart X to see if it plays nicely afterwards
<active-matrix> wget url/passwd :D
<pete__> how do i restart x?
<bob2> mpm2: nothing in syslog when you plug it?
<warno> whats a good url for mp3s\
<Seveas> pete__, <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<Naxcon> bob2: im trying to install a driver and running the file as root. it says that each time i try. im probably doing something wrong though...i have no idea what im doing
<_jason> pete__, save anything you are .... nvr mnd
<mpm2> bob2 syslog?  I just catted out /var/log/messages... nothing there... where is syslog?
<aSt3raL> ok its in flood
<djk_> Seveas: could you take a look at the factoid libvdcss ?
<dhofstra> bob2: in my user privilage specification area I have "<username>   ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/<programname>"  but that doesnt seem to be working
<M3ocs-D4rksun> have some one alive here?
<bob2> warno: www.emusic.com
<warno> nice!
<mpm2> and dmesg|grep pcmcia shows nothing
<bob2> warno: however, you'll need to find another channel to talk about this, not here.
<czr> dhofstra, is the program graphical?
<david_m_e> grrr.... i feel stupid... how do i find all files on a Linux file system matching a particular wildcard? i am trying to find out if <stdio.c> is part of any of the development tools included in the base distrib of Ubuntu, but "ls *.c" only gives me files in root; "ls /*/*.c" only gives me files one dir down, etc... how do i search for a file anywhere on the file system?
<bob2> mpm2: /var/log//syslog
<M3ocs-D4rksun> hehe
<bob2> Naxcon: show us the whole output in #flood
<warno> ok
<dhofstra> czr yes, it is mythfrontend.. but I am launching it from a terminal
<czr> david_m_e, find / -name "*.c" -type f 2> /dev/null
<david_m_e> hail czr!
<bob2> dhofstra: stdio.h is in libc6-dev, but you need build-essential if you want to install anything
<czr> david_m_e, although you might get more luck with <stdio.h>
<bob2> david_m_e: ^
<pete__> ty _jason worked fine.
<_jason> pete__, cool
<bob2> david_m_e: 'locate stdio.h' will search a daily-updated db for files on disk, too (-r lets you use a regexp)
<czr> dhofstra, some graphical programs will not work trough sudo because of x-authentication issues
<pete__> seems all my gdesklets i setup last time are gone now.
<emacsen> if I want a newer package in the universe, is it better to file a bug report to ubuntu or Debian? :)
<pete__> will that happen every reboot?
<Naxcon> bob2: im not on that computer right now. im trying to install drivers for my network card and i keep getting that
<bob2> david_m_e: apt-file and packages.ubuntu.com let you search for files in packages you may not have installed yet
<david_m_e> damn... i knew there was something wrong with that line when the compiler complained... fyi, i havent prog'd in c or on a -ix box in 20 years... this is going to be fun
<bob2> dhofstra: even if you specify the full path on the command line?
<dhofstra> czr.. ahhh, but i have this working in suse using the sudoers file.. I'll keep plugging away at it
<soundray> david_m_e, there is also a list of all files in an architecture that shows for each one which package installs it.
<aSt3raL> ok
<mpm2> bob2 yes I see it now: "Unsupported card  in socket 1 with prodecut info etc...
<dhofstra> bob2 yes full path on command line
<bob2> david_m_e: stdio.h is in libc6-dev, but you need build-essential if you want to install anything
<M3ocs-D4rksun> warno wget <link>
<aSt3raL> [4298613.690000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<bob2> mpm2: is it a cardbus card?
<M3ocs-D4rksun> only it
<aSt3raL> that is the adapter
<mpm2> bob2 although this card is listed as natively supported on multiple sites... what might I need to apt-get to recognize it?
<bob2> aSt3raL: that's not very useful output
<M3ocs-D4rksun> $wget <link>
<triple5> bob2, aSt3raL has another wlan0 working...
<triple5> maybe that's the prob
<Millenniumgroup> bob2, how do I export a variable, I placed the libstdc++.so.2.8.0 in my /usr/lib but I need to export the variable in order for the system to find it
<aSt3raL> rt2500                149220  0
<aSt3raL> thats the module
<bob2> aSt3raL: how many wireless nics do you have?
<mahangu_> how can I burn a VCD in ubuntu?
<dhofstra> bob2 and czr  hey, when I launch it via terminal, I do get the program to run with root and no password, it is just my desktop shortcut that prompts for a password..
<mahangu_> i have an .avi file
<mpm2> bob2 it's a orinoco 8420-WD, i'm not sure what you mean by cardbus
<aSt3raL> one builtin
<bob2> Millenniumgroup: no you don't, /usr/lib/ is in the default library search path
<St^Anger^19m> from where can i get some one-on-one java help?...it's a simple prob, but i just started learning a few days ago
<aSt3raL> that one works
<bob2> Millenniumgroup: if you did, tho, LD_LIBRARY_PATH is what you'd set
<aSt3raL> and the other is usb and wont work
<Millenniumgroup> k I'll try that, thanx :)
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: just ask youe question...
<marky> hi
<djk_> mahangu_: the same way you'd burn it in any other OS, convert it to mpeg, and burn it as vcd with k3b for example.
<david_m_e> very helpful, all; thank you; and now for my next question: c++ is great, but i noticed that Linux Journal readers had high regards for Python; i want to develop graphics intensive game-like apps that will run on -ix/Win/Mac ... will Python let me do that with more ease than c++?
<marky> is this a help channel?
<triple5>  aSt3raL: I had a problem with a wireless adapter that didn't work until I unplugged the network cable
<aSt3raL> do i have to configure ubuntu differently to work with two wireless adapters?
<djk_> marky: yes
<mahangu_> djk_, how can i convert to mpeg?
<aSt3raL> thats insane
<triple5> marky: yeah
<marky> djk  , are you busy?
<djk_> mahangu_: transcode, mencoder..
<uber_spaced> I just bought a DVD burner.  What software is there for me to use with Ubuntu?
<sorush20> !sourceinstall
<ubotu> sorush20: I don't know, could you explain it?
<xiaogil> hi
<triple5> W e a all trying to help
<cunter> hi
<djk_> marky: sort of, just ask and someone will answer
<uber_spaced> I know of XCdroast for burning CDs, but I dont know what to use for DVDs.
<MachineScrew> is gnome-look.org down or is it just me
<cunter> cann anybody tell me if port 500 is used by standart ?
<xiaogil> Totem give me the following msg, what should I do ? => Totem could not play 'http://publicite.francetv.fr/pub-france2.asx'.
<mwe> ubotu: k3b, but it uses the kdelibs
<djk_> uber_spaced: k3b
<ubotu> mwe: What?
<bob2> david_m_e: how good a C++ programmer are you?
<mahangu_> djk_, thanks
<uber_spaced> djk_, thanks.
<triple5> aSt3raL: have you ever worked with two wireless NICs?
<_jason> MachineScrew, down for me too
<aSt3raL> why wouldnt i be able to use two network interfaces?
<marky> i 'm trying to copy a folder called win32 which is got my codecs in it , to /usr/lib  , but i can't get permissions
<aSt3raL> never
<mwe> woa
<david_m_e> bob2, more like novice
<bob2> david_m_e: in the sense that you as a skilled C++ would spank you as a newbie python one
<bob2> ;)
<aSt3raL> well unless you count right now :p
<coag> nzr: didn't quite work
<MachineScrew> whew I almos thought it was me
<coag> now it looks like it tries to load X on the second monitor
<Flying-Penguin> how would I output a command to a text file?
<coag> but something is keeping it from it
<aSt3raL> the two interfaces work on XP heh
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: So I created a JFrame, then I created a JPanel, added a button to the panel..and it gets displayed well. Now I need to extend this. I created a class that extends JFrame (the constructor has title bar, size etc). I also created a class that extends JPanel, and which overrides paintComponent. The button displays ok. But i also want to display an image in the same Panel. But the code for loading the image is in a class, and its not getting displayed :S
<coag> because it jsut goes black
<marky> how do i browse copy and paste in root  , in a gui
<triple5>   aSt3raL: the two interfaces work on XP ... which one is it using?
<triple5> both?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: oh, programming java? #java
<david_m_e> in theory, i know c++, but haven't developed anything other than a small QBasic to c++ binary tree lookup conversion for a pharmacy corporation
<dura> How do I get to runlevel 3 in Ubuntu?
<aSt3raL> ok say i wanted to do the alias thing
<bob2> dura: why?
<dura> Being 2 is X and all
<St^Anger^19m> i cant join #java :(
<bob2> aSt3raL: no, don't, there's no point
<soundray> david_m_e, with Python you will be writing working, platform-independent code in less time. With C++ you will be writing more efficient code.
<bob2> dura: that's not the case
<Rustednail> What do I do when Ubuntu hangs after login?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: ...?
<dura> bob2, Because I don't want X running?
<aSt3raL> how can i make ra0 the device for the rt2500 module?
<Flying-Penguin> DAMNIT
<Flying-Penguin> how would I output a command to a text file?
<bob2> dura: gdm starts in run levels 2-4 in Ubuntu
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: it says i need to be identified
<david_m_e> efficiency is less of a concern than speed and ease of development
<soundray> Rustednail, is this a fresh install?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: then do so
<marky> i just need to copy a folder from my home dir to /usr/lib , can anyone help me
<aSt3raL> what does alias do?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: ...foo > blah
<bob2> aSt3raL: it is of no use
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: how?
<_jason> Flying-Penguin, echo hi > file
<dura> bob2, I mean, what to I use for telinit (runlevel) ?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: www.freenode.net, using the network
<dura> Being 3 does nothing.
<david_m_e> soundray: thanks
<dura> And 2 is X.
<aSt3raL> bob2: why do you say that?
<dura> 1 is still single anyway.
<djk_> bob2: could you take a look at ubotus factoid !libvdcss ?
<bob2> dura: 2 is identical to 3 is identical to 4 is identical 5
<dura> Lame
<bob2> dura: if you want to stpo gdm, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<dura> Why can't it just use the standards?
<bob2> dura: no.
<soundray> david_m_e, everything except "graphics, games" points to Python.
<bob2> dura: there is no standard
<dura> Yes there is...
<dura> Not heard of LSB?
<marky> can anyone help me?
<dura> You know... what LPI is based on?
<dura> :|
<bob2> dura: which section of the LSB specifies this?
<triple5> marky shoot away
<triple5> what you need?
<dura> bob2, Being you're so concerned, you tell me?
<bob2> dura: I'm not claiming it's a standard, you are
<dura> Ask a simple question and get shit for it.
<kenichi> bye folks
<bob2> moron
<marky> triple5  , i'm trying to copy a folder from my home dir to /usr/libs but i can't get permission in the file browser
<cunter> my vpnc says: /usr/sbin/vpnc: binding to port 500: Address already in use
<cunter> why ?
<xangel36> doen anyone knows a good messenger for ubuntu other than Gaim?
<triple5> marky: okay, you need to sudo this action.
<david_m_e> i still can't figure out how to 1) get my windows-key to do the same thing it does on my xp computer, e.g. equivalent to clicking on the start button; 2nd, how do i default Ubuntu to Shift-arrow marks text instead of generating the digit of the numberic-keypad-key that i hit (eg, shift-left-arrow starts marking text instead of typing a ') ?
<triple5> because /usr/libs is a restricted area...
<mahangu_> djk_, what would the mencoder syntax be?
<marky> so i have to type it?
<coag> (EE) CIRRUS(1): I2C initialization failed
<_jason> marky, are you sure you need to do what you are doing?
<coag> would that error keep X from loading up right?
<triple5> marky: what's the file?
<marky> its to get the codecs for vlc in the right place
<david_m_e> correction: typing a '4'
<marky> win32 codec folder
<_jason> marky, w32codecs?
<mpm2> so bob2 are there packages I can dl that will help support the card... I didn't understand your question about whether my orinoco/proxim card is cardbus or not...
<marky> yeah
<bob2> mpm2: is it a cardbus card?
<djk_> mahangu_: not sure, i don't do things like that.. read the man-page
<triple5> marky: you can also opena  nautilus with sudo and drag and drop...
<marky> ah
<mahangu_> djk_, thanks
<marky> how do i do that
<djk_> you're welcome
<bob2> david_m_e: go to the keybindings dialog and bind winkey to the gnome menu
<marky> thats what i need triple5
<Rustednail> Has anyone run acros a problem with Ubuntu where it hangs after attempting to login? (blank brown screen with mouse cursor)
<czr> coag, did your X start working?
<david_m_e> bob2 thanks
<bob2> david_m_e: text selection is toolkit and app-specific, but shift-left/right works fine for me in firefox at least
<_jason> ubotu, tell marky about w32codecs
<soundray> Rustednail, are you ignoring me?
<mpm2> yes bob2 it's a pcmcia card if that's what cardbus means
<navarone> marky...if you sudo nautilus...do what you need and close the session else you may forget and make things go boom
<_jason> marky, follow the instructions ubotu sent you and you will be all set :)
<bob2> mpm2: no, that's not what it means.  go check the box.
<soldieruk400> hi all any ideas as to how i can instal my ipod ?
<Rustednail> no text scrolling too fast, looking back, sorry
<bob2> mpm2: how old is the laptop?
<bob2> soldieruk400: install it? you mean, copy music to it?
<soundray> Rustednail, is this a fresh install
<david_m_e> also, gcc as installed doesn't support the "gui" mode; how do i recompile it to do so?
<soundray> ?
<nandemon1i> hi people
<marky> the codecs make it so you can play wmp9 stuff in vlc
<soldieruk400> copy music off it
<xangel36> can some on tell me wht type of file are compatible whit Ubuntu other than .deb?
<mpm2> bob2 it's actually a PC Card; laptop is about 3 years old, inspiron 8100
<djk_> xangel36: source
<marky> i'm gonna follow there instructions brb peeps
<Rustednail> Soundray: sorry,  Im new to IRC and this program, its scrolling to fast for me, to anser your question, Yes it is a freash install
<soldieruk400> i would use the install disk but doubt it would work on here lol
<nandemon1i> I'm wondering if anyone knows howto set evolution so it automatically applies all filters each tim eI check messages
<ardchoille> brb
<bob2> david_m_e: what is "gui mode"?
<bob2> mpm2: ah
<bob2> mpm2: booting with some combination of "noapic" or "acpi=off" (to test) may work
<david_m_e> bob2 good question; i wanted to find out myself; it sounded nice
<bob2> david_m_e: gcc has nothing to do with guis at all
<soundray> Rustednail, do you have enough memory? Ubuntu needs ca. 128 MB minimum RAM
<david_m_e> perhaps i meant vim
<mahangu_> anybody know the syntax to convert an .avi to mpeg using mencoder? the man page has a very small entry on it
<david_m_e> sorry
<Rustednail> Soundray: yes, 1GB
<mpm2> bob2 I know how to do that on install, but with a standard boot how do I add options to the boot process?
<bob2> david_m_e: ah, gvim
<david_m_e> yes, vim -gui generated error "not compiled to support gui"
<mahangu_> soundray, he can use less if he uses fluxbox or xfce
<david_m_e> ah
<soundray> Rustednail, are you familiar with the text console?
<david_m_e> let me try
<bob2> mpm2: do you know how to get into the grub menu at boot?
<Rustednail> Soundray: Im getting a little used to it
<soundray> mahangu_, yeah, it's not his problem anyway.
<mpm2> bob2 I think so let me try
<Rustednail> Soundray: but do not know the commands
<chrisx1> Hey I Have A Problem With Bind Configureing It For my Domain Anybody help please?
<david_m_e> bob2: gvim: command not found
<uber_spaced> If I am using the 5.10 preview release of Ubuntu, should I feel compelled install the newer version, or is there a way I can update my current installation?
<djk_> mahangu_: try #mplayer
<yo2lux> Ubuntu is ready to replace a windows desktop?
<_jason> david_m_e, you need to install it
<priich> mahangu, avi is just a container format. Success would likely depend on the actual codec used inside the avicontainer.
<_jason> !info gvim
<soundray> Rustednail, you can switch to text with Alt-Ctrl-F1 and login there.
<david_m_e> jason yes i know; but how? (thanks)
<_jason> david_m_e, vim-gnome is the package
<djk_> bob2: could you take a look at ubotus factoid !libvdcss ?
<david_m_e> jason: thank you
<bulio|lap> got an old emachines, 180MB RAM 533MHZ processor
<Rustednail> Soundray:  I've tried that and can log in, but It will freeze at the brown screen when the GUI attempts to loa
<bulio|lap>  good enough for Ubuntu?
<pete__> bulio yes, but it will be slow.
<pete__> slow for anything..
<djk_> bulio|lap: yes
<david_m_e> jason bob2 soundray :  thank you  -  thats all for now
<Rustednail> Soundray:  Also freezes when I click on the Session or Language button below the GUI login
<mpm2> bob2 i'm at the grub commandline what's the syntax for noapic?  'noapic boot' ?
<soundray> Rustednail, yeah, understood. Log in on the text console and enter 'less .xsession-errors'
<navarone> bulio|lap, you can try the server option install and gofrom there. You can add gui elements afterward as you need
<bulio|lap> I have a ubuntu install disk from last year
<Naxcon> all im trying to do is copy a file into the modules folder and i keep getting stupid permission denied errors. PLEASE someone tell me what to do... im pretty sure it has something to do with all this sudo crap but i cannot figure out how to get that to work???
<jeffro> Can anyone tell me how to map a network drive?
<bulio|lap> Ill put that on
<pete__> Naxcon
<chrisx1> Hey I Have A Problem With Bind Configureing It For my Domain Anybody help please?
<pete__> have you tried setting the folder 777 ?
<nandemon1i> anyone? howto automatically apply filters in evolution?
<soundray> Rustednail, that will show you the log file from the X WIndow session.
<nandemon1i> is it possible?
<Rustednail> Soundray:  I'll give that a shot
<soundray> Rustednail, can you do this as we chat?
<quacker> hmmm... I'm finding ktorrent buggy (UI freezes and crashes).. is there a better bittorrent frontent client I can use?
<Rustednail> Soundray:  I wish I could, Ubuntu is installed on this machine, the only machine I have :(
<nandemon1i> quacker: try rtorrent
<hawking> hello I have to remove hotplug scripts from executing at start cause there are a few probs anyway when I try to move them it says can't move read only .. I changed their access code to 777 still the same
<soundray> Rustednail, ah, okay.
<hawking> whatshould i do
<jeffro> Can anyone tell me how to map a network drive?
<nandemon1i> jeffro: mount it
<chrisx1> Hey I Have A Problem With Bind Configureing It For my Domain Anybody help please?
<Rustednail> Soundray:  Thank you for your help and your patience :)
<soundray> Rustednail, well, .xsession-errors will contain a lot of stuff. But maybe you can find some message that makes sense.
<soundray> Rustednail, give me another minute before you reboot...
<Rustednail> Soundray:  Will the |more command work with that?
<quacker> nandemon1i, will I lose the torrents parts I've alreaddy d/l with it, or can I 'port' them to the new client?
<Rustednail> Waiting :)
<soundray> Rustednail, 'less' is a kind of advanced 'more'
<Seveas> most is even more advanced :)
<Rustednail> Soundray: so the it will wait for me to press a key before scrolling
<Naxcon> pete__: i cant change the persmissions cause it says im not the file owner...
<soundray> Rustednail, yes, that's its main purpose. -- How long have you waited for something to happen on the brown screen.
<chaumurky> Naxcon: usesudo
<soundray> ?
<chaumurky> sudo
<pete__> hmm, naxon i donot know then.
<Naxcon> chaumurky: everyone keeps telling me to use sudo, i have no idea how...will someone please explain how...
<Rustednail> Soundray:  I've left it overnight, 6+ hours or so
<oxez_> Seveas: didn't even know about 'most'. Just installed it and it looks nice! thanks :p
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<marky> now i get too ms ip (any connections from thi
<marky> dam keyboard
<soundray> Rustednail, okay, that proves that something's wrong :)
<chaumurky> basically type the word sudo before the command you are using
<navarone> jeffo try this thread...may help http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1159299&page=1
<marky> how do i open the file browser in sudo?
<chaumurky> say you use chmod - you go sudo chmod
<_jason> marky, gksudo nautilus
<_jason> marky, did the wikipedia thing not work?
<chaumurky> yes, sudo is only for terminal commands
<_jason> marky, gah ubuntu wiki i mean
<Rustednail> Soundray:  I am thinking it might be a video problem, or problem with the driver.  I'm using a Nvidia 6800 card
<navarone> _jason...whats the diff between sudo and gksudo?
<marky> nah it stalled on the first time i tried to get it
<_jason> navarone, try it :)
<marky> next time it told me too many connections
<_jason> navarone, gksudo gives you that popup for the password like when you run synaptic
<chaumurky> gksudo is sudo for gui apps
<navarone> _jason...I'm not that adventurous...<s>
<soundray> Rustednail, if it's a video problem, you most likely wouldn't get a chance to log in at all.
<navarone> ok
<soundray> *if it was
<jeffro> thanks
<hawking> hello I have to remove hotplug scripts from executing at start cause there are a few probs anyway when I try to move them it says can't move read only .. I changed their access code to 777 still the same   I Think I should remount the disk rw how can i do that?
<david_m_e> soundray, are you still here?
<coag> czr: you heere?
<soundray> Rustednail, on the login screen, you get options to load a failsafe session. Have you tried that?
<soundray> david_m_e, yes, still here.
<Rustednail> Soundray:  hmmm, that makes since,  I'll try digging through the error log... That was less .xsession-error
<navarone> _jason...if you sudo or gksudo nautilus...I assume it is advisable to stop that nautilus session as soon as you are done...in order to not do anything mistakenly?
<czr> coag, yeah, was kicked temporarily by lousy ISP
<coag> alright
<coag> well this time it seems to try to work
<coag> but all i get is a black screen
<_jason> navarone, I'd say so
<soundray> Rustednail, /home/username/.xsession-errors
<czr> coag, what did you do?
<coag> and one error
<david_m_e> csr, soundray: you told me 2 ways to find a file a file on my file system but they scrolled off of the screen buffer before i could save them... could you repeat please?
<czr> coag, pastebin xorg log :-)
<coag> (EE) CIRRUS(1): I2C initialization failed
<czr> coag, that might be normal
<coag> thats the onl error
<czr> can you still pastebin please?
<coag> yes
<soundray> david_m_e, I mentioned just one. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/ has some files that will help, e.g. Contents-i386.gz (9MB)
<soundray> david_m_e, if you download it, you can search it with grep afterwards.
<david_m_e> czr was the other respondant; misspelled his name earlier
<Rustednail> Soundray:   Most of the time, I cannot click on the session key, it will hang at that point,  sometimes (after a third install) I get a menu with that option, but it hangs when I click on any one of them, last, default, Gnome, Gnome failsafe, etc
<marky> i think that'll work  , i try and make vlc play a wmv  , brb
<soundray> david_m_e, I need this so often, I wrote a script for it.
<czr> david_m_e, why <stdio.c>? why not stdio.h?
<coag> czr: http://pastebin.com/460210
<david_m_e> yes, i did download it, but the screen buffer is only so many lines, any they weren't enuf
<david_m_e> czr typo
<czr> david_m_e, find / -name "*.c" -type f 2>/dev/null
<sled> is there a way to enable the "location bar" (ctrl + L) by default in nautilus?
<david_m_e> czr think-o technically - its been so long since i prog'd in c that i forgot that header files aren't .h
<soundray> Rustednail, okay, that makes your theory more likely. (driver problem)
<Rustednail> Soundray: does it make a difference which version of Ubuntu (i386, AMD64)  I use,  I do have an amd-64 proc, so I tried the AMD 64 version,  I am currently downloading the i386 version now
<synackuator> is there a convenient fluxbox package similar to xubuntu-desktop?
<czr> david_m_e, header files are .h :-)
<mahangu_> synackuator, not that i know of, no
<navarone> Rustednail i386 is the default in cd install...you should stick with what is most appropriate for your system
<soundray> Rustednail, it may make a difference. i386 is the better choice anyway, if you don't need the last bit of speed from your system.
<mahangu_> synackuator, you can always just apt-get fluxbox and then do the utils you want
<soundray> Rustednail, did you follow any of the NVidia-specific instructions?
<david_m_e> czr as you can see, i am having slysdexia problems
<czr> coag, your mode for cirrus is too high. your card only has 1 meg memory. so run it at 16 bpp, not 24
<czr> david_m_e :-)
<navarone> wow 1 mb of memory
<coag> hmm
<coag> ok
<coag> navarone: it's an 0old school PCI card :P
<navarone> coag I hear ya
<Rustednail> Soundray:  I didn't see any Nvidia specivic instrucions,  Did I overlook them somewhere on the web?
<czr> 5434 was quite nice to program, no MMIO though, a bit pita in that respect
<sled> has anyone played CoD2 on linux, yet?
<Rustednail> navarone:  I downloaded the DVD version for AMD64
<czr> coag, might be that nvidia doesn't play nice with old-school cards that don't have MMIO btw
<david_m_e> czr, soundray: thanks again
<soundray> Rustednail, I think ubotu has some info about it...
<soundray> !nvidia
<czr> coag, or rather the old-school card doesn't play nice with modern cards
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<coag> czr: dual monitor works on XP
<priich> have a cl 5428  somewhere but no motherboard to stick it in.
<czr> coag, might be a driver issue then
<cunter> how can i check which program on my py is currently using port 500
<cunter> ??
<czr> pridkett, vesavlb?
<czr> sry, priich
<coag> czr: so change DefaultDepth to 16?
<priich> czr, sure is
<czr> coag, at least if you want 800x600
<czr> coag, 24 bpp requires either 4 or 3 bytes per pixel. do the math
<coag> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<fenris> cunter: netstat nlp
<coag> should i take out 1024 there?
<synackuator> mahangu, well it doesn't do xorg, you think xorg-common will do that part?
<czr> coag, probably
<synackuator> mahangu, i just did the ubuntu server install because i don't want gnome
<czr> coag, X won't use the modes that you don't have memory for, or fail to satisfy timing requirements. so it's not a big problem
<St^Anger^19m> i know unix and linux are different...but apart from kernel, what makes BSD and Linux different?
<dooglus> cunter: netstat -plt | grep 500
<mpm2> bob2 I've rebooted with the options you suggested (noapic first, then nopic &  "acpi=off") when I was running hoary it was installed with the noapic nolapic options, but I didn't do that with breezy re-install... is nolapic another thing I should try adding to the grub menu??
<czr> coag, i2c is needed for DDC (getting monitor timing info), so you best fix your monitor HorizSync and VertRefresh to reflect reality
<soundray> Rustednail, did you get these urls?
<fenris> cunter: sorry, its netstat -nlp
<Rustednail> Soundray: yes
<cunter> thx, hmm, there is no programm running on port 500
<chrisx1> Bind
<czr> St^Anger^19m, OT: low level management tools are different
<mr-russ> any clamav users here?  when installing the clamav package on breezy, it won't start as the init script refers to programs not installed.
<jdong> how would I interactively unsplit a tarball split with split(1)?
<jdong> mr-russ: is it log_daemon_msg?
<navarone> mr-russ, did you install freshclam as well?
<czr> jdong, cat file1.tar file2.tar > file.tar
<soundray> Rustednail, there is another log file which is more likely to help you than .xsession-errors: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<coag> czr: alright on the back of the monitor
<jdong> czr: what if the tarballs are on different CD's and there's not enough space to put them all on HD?
<St^Anger^19m> i liked PC-BSD's idea of having an installer PBI
<coag> the only thing that  could be anythign says 60-50 Hz
<mr-russ> jdong: yes.
<czr> jdong, then you cannot extract them if they were produced by split
<mr-russ> navarone: I did, reinstalling now, maybe I need to start that first.
<jdong> mr-russ: those can be ignored; clamav still works
<soundray> Rustednail, if you need more help, consider coming back here and posting that file to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<Rustednail> Soundray:  I did look through that one (Xorg.o.log)  but did not know what I was looking at
<jdong> czr: hmm, what about a hackjobbed python script that gives you a chance to wait and insert new media ;)
<dooglus> jdong: while :; do read x; cat /media/cdrom/part*.tar; done | tar xf -
<soundray> Rustednail, but following the nvidia instructions may fix it for you -- at least I hope so.
<dooglus> jdong: hit return after mounting each cd
<czr> jdong, could work. would need to read files and then output to a fifo with tar on the other side reading with tar xzvf -
<Rustednail> Soundray: gonna go give that a try
<soundray> Rustednail, that's it from me for today. Good luck!
<jdong> dooglus: that looks like it may need 40GB of RAM ;)
<czr> jdong, how can you have space for the extracted files if you don't have space for the tars?
<coag> czr: how wld itranslate that into seful information?
<mr-russ> freshclam starts and runs, but clamav does not.
<Rustednail> Soundray:  Thank you for your help!!  :)
<Rustednail> Thank you all!
<dooglus> jdong: no, it won't need much RAM at all.  the output would be untarred disk by disk
<mr-russ> it's an init script issue.
<jdong> mr-russ: yes, I know, introduced by backports in 0.87.1
<czr> coag, you had a useful modeline for the monitor '800x600@85'. use that for the 16-depth resolution
<dooglus> jdong: linux won't try to hold the whole lot in RAM before starting tar.
<jdong> mr-russ: the consensus was that it's harmless and lsb-init-scripts should NOT be backported
<mr-russ> jdong: so if i get rid of backports it will work.
<jdong> dooglus: ok, I see; data goes to tar before cat's done
<jdong> mr-russ: it works anyway
<dooglus> jdong: yes.
<jdong> mr-russ: it just generates a warning
<coag> czr: what do all the numbers after the "800x600@85" mean, and are they necesary?
<jdong> mr-russ: get rid of backports and you're running a vulnerable 0.76
<fhl> does anyone know if umount for a CD via eject button is coming in dapper ( or later) ?
<jdong> 87*
<mr-russ> jdong: but "start_daemon -p $THEPIDFILE $DAEMON",  start_daemon does not exist either.
<mitch_> hello
<czr> coag, they're precise timing information for that mode that is called '800x600@85". they are all necessary if you want to use a mode with that name
<priich> !w32codecs
<mitch_> Is there anybody out there?
<czr> coag, where did you get the modeline from btw?
<dooglus> mitch_: hundreds of us!
<coag> czr: i copied the one from the other monitor :/
<jdong> mr-russ: yes it does; /lib/lsb/init-functions
<coag> and changed the resolution
<jdong> mr-russ: that's included by every init script
<mitch_> dungbuntu
<czr> coag, aaah
<czr> coag, then it wont work. the name '800x600@85" doesn't mean anything to X server
<czr> coag, the timing parameters are what define the mode
<coag> :/
<mitch_> is there any real people out there?
<mpm2> anyone else have recommendations for pcmcia troubleshooting?  a pcmcia wifi pc card (orinoco/agere) that should work natively isn't being recognized /var/log/syslog shows 'unsupported card' when I hotplug it...?
<czr> coag, comment the modeline in monitor/gateway, then in "second screen", remove the 1024x768:s
<coag> czr: ok
<czr> coag, and fix the numbers for the monitor (VertRefresh and the other), your monitor manual should help you there
<jdong> mr-russ: is freshclam or any of its friends showing up in `ps -aux`?
<St^Anger^19m> http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=9213 -> can some1 help plz? nobody is answering in #java :(
<coag> czr: i dont have a manual ill have to find that online
<mr-russ> jdong: freshclam is, but clamd won't.
<mr-russ> jdong: looking at why not now.
<mitch_> ANybody know any better chat servers where there is actualy people chatting?
<_jason> is there an equivalent to diff or maybe sed for binary files available in the repos?
<czr> coag, there might be a sticker on the back of the monitor too, of if it's a newer monitor, by pressing 'info'-button or similar
<coag> czr: it's a gateway EV700 if yowu ant to help
<HymnToLife> pfiouuuuuuuuuu, just reinstalled ubuntu
<dooglus> mitch_: have you come into a #ubuntu channel to complain that people are talking about ubuntu?
<jdong> mr-russ: me too
<priich> Umm, has anyone followed ubotu's advice on w32codecs ? Because i downloaded the w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb  linked from the wikipage and aegis says one of the files is infected with Magistr.a@MM virus
<HymnToLife> some stupid library missing, it just wouldn't boot anymore
<czr> coag, ok, give me a se
<jdong> jdong@shuttle:/mnt/backup$ ps aux | grep clamd
<jdong> clamav    5749  0.0  0.9  12252  9580 ?        Ss   19:13   0:00 /usr/sbin/clamd
<jdong> mr-russ: clamd runs here despite of error
<mitch_> no no...   I came into the ubuntu server because i cant find a server with anybody in it
<dooglus> _jason: I don't know of a utility, but you can expand the .deb files and compare the contents.
<navarone> mitch you must try harder
<mr-russ> jdong: runs, then quits.  I just discovered that.  give me 5 minutes and I'll get something useful.
<dooglus> _jason: use "ar xf <file.deb>" to get two .tgz files, and 'tar xf' to expand them
<St^Anger^19m> join #yoper
<czr> coag, HorizSync 31-63, VertRefresh 50-75
<mitch_> damn but ive tried hard enough
<mr-russ> /usr/sbin/clamd --debug -c /etc/clamav/clamd.conf; echo $?
<mr-russ> 0
<mr-russ> jdong: that's next to useless. :(
<_jason> dooglus, hrmm I meant like if I had libflashplayer.so and wanted to change the second byte to 7 instead of 3 or something
<czr> coag, then you don't need the modeline (comment it) and remove the 1024x768:s
<clouseau> hola ubunteros
<poningru> que passa clouseau
<coag> czr: off i go again
<rosen> wich is the most commonly used app for viewing dvds and dvd files ?
<czr> coag, good luck :-)
<clouseau> yeeeah, na nuevo probando cosas como siempre poningru
<coag> czr: thanks
<poningru> woah no me hablo espanol
<jdong> mr-russ: looks like a configuration issue on your side then;
<clouseau> de donde eres
<_jason> dooglus, basically automating what would be done in a hex editor
<jdong> mr-russ: my vmware session also runs clamav fine
<poningru> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<navarone> clouseau,  ubuntu-es
<mitch_> montega?
<clouseau> coo hay 2
<mr-russ> jdong: I just expect it to give me something.  strace time it is.
<mr-russ> jdong: thanks for the fast assistance.
<dooglus> _jason: got a minute or two?
<_jason> dooglus, sure
<xangel36> can some one tell me how to install this? PlaneShift_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run
<dooglus> _jason: sorry.  what did you want to do?
<clouseau> putos guiris no jodais con el solo ingles que me cago en algo
<jdong> mr-russ: np; g2g now, need me contact jdong@ubuntu.com or ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com
<uber_spaced> Where should I go to figure out how to set my Ubuntu box up as a firewall / NAT device?
<mr-russ> jdong: will do if needed.
<jdong> thx everyone for the tar help, too
<dooglus> _jason: you want to script the editing of a binary file?
<_jason> dooglus, basically I can go into a hex editor and edit the nth byte to whatever value I want.  I was wondering if there was a command line utility.
<xangel36> someone please
<_jason> dooglus, yeah, I guess I could do it in perl or some other language but I thought there may be something like sed for it
<dooglus> _jason: it would be easy enough to do with a python script
<czr> xangel36, it's not ubuntu-related :-) try running it in terminal: chmod +x filename; ./filename
<vilefridge> When I put a CD in either my DVD or CD-ROM drives, in nautilus, they appear empty.  Is there something I'm missing?
<mitch_> hello hello
<_jason> dooglus, k thanks
<xangel36> hi con some one tell me how to install this using terminal can some one tell me how to install this? PlaneShift_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run please???
<mpm2> bob2 you still around?
<mitch_> hey anybody in there?
<czr> xangel36, try joining channel #planeshift and asking there
<HymnToLife> xangel36 > chmod +x <filename> and then ./<filename>
<ardchoille> czr pm?
<czr> pm?
<ardchoille> privmsg
<mpm2> Anyone have some ideas for me?  I'm troubleshooting a wifi card that's supposed to be supported: I tried the noapic and "acpi=off" options in grub, as well as noapic nolapic and so far the card is styill showing up in /va/log/syslog as 'unsupported' when I hotplug it
<czr> ah, sure
<aghaster> hi
<coag> :O
<dooglus> _jason: like this: echo 'abcdef' > file.txt; python -c "f = open('file.txt', 'r+'); f.seek(3); f.write('z')"; cat file.txt
<jesse> How Do You Install A Deb Package
<xangel36> yo mean chmod +x PlaneShift_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run
<aghaster> hey i would like to create a ftp server on my ubuntu system
<aghaster> how to do this on ubuntu?
<vilefridge> jesse:  sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<seth_k|lappy> jesse, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the.deb
<_jason> dooglus, ah thanks! you didn't have to, I would have looked it up :)
<vilefridge> :)
<seth_k|lappy> i win :P
<vilefridge> hehe
* _jason saves
<jesse> whats sudo
<jesse> were do i type that
<seth_k|lappy> SUperuser DO
<rosen> aghaster, dont you have gFTP installed ? I mean ... isnt it included on the CD ?
<seth_k|lappy> and you type it in terminal
<dooglus> _jason: it's ok.  helps me remember it too :)
<redeeman> hello
<rosen> aghaster, programs -> internet -> gFTP
<redeeman> anyone that could point me to the apt .deb package? adept somehow uninstalled it at a friend
<navarone> rosen...aghaster needs server not client
<yo2lux> i want to install gnupg with apt but i get the following error: gnupg is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded. What need to do?
<rosen> oh I thought both was in that
<jesse> that deb package is on my desktop so how to i find the path
<dooglus> _jason: if you want to specify the byte in hex: echo 'abcdef' > file.txt; python -c "f = file('file.txt', 'r+'); f.seek(3); f.write('%c' % 0x41)"; cat file.txt
<_jason> yo2lux, nothing, you have it already
<navarone> rosen> not that I'm aware...but I haven't looked...<s>
<yo2lux> i write gnupg but i don't see and answer
<yo2lux> bash: gnupg: command not found
<_jason> yo2lux, gpg
<dooglus> yo2lux: the command is 'gpg'
<mpm2> hi randabis you have any ideas with pcmcia card failing to show up under ifconfig?
<yo2lux> thank you very much!
<Charlls> heyo
<rosen> navarone, he can upload to others I know that much
<mahangu_> how can I burn a VCD in ubuntu>
<rosen> navarone, but other than that I'm blank ;) .. I just installed linux for the first time today ;)
<Charlls> most ppl that suggest a linux distro for notebooks mention ubuntu. Why is that? is ubuntu based on debian?
<dooglus> Charlls: it's based on debian, yes.
<navarone> rosen> aghaster wan t a package that will allow them to set upa  server on machine that will allow others to upload to and download from machine...not simply retrieve and upload
<dooglus> Charlls: as for why people recommend it for notebooks, I don't know.
<randabis> mpm2: the card probably needs a module to be recognized
<mahangu_> vcd creator?
<rosen> navarone, yeah I understand now :>
<St^Anger^19m> i never had better hardwate detection than with Ubuntu...never had a faster distro than Yoper...i like both
<navarone> rosen> first linux foray?
<rosen> I'm more interrested in knowing how I go about removing programs though ... stuff like Evolution and the likes
<redeeman> sorry
<redeeman> did anyone answer?
<randabis> Charlls: debian and ubuntu are sisters in a sense
<rosen> navarone, foray ?
<dooglus> rosen "sudo apt-get remove evolution" ?
<HymnToLife> rosen > better not remove evolution
<navarone> rosen> first time suing any linux?
<marky> Hi , I'm back
<yo2lux> exist a way to use the latest firefox 1.5 on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<mpm2> randabis thank you I will use that + google to try and find the answer :-)
<navarone> using*
<rosen> navarone, yeah
<marky> Jason you still here
<TheMoose> Hi all. I'm having a few problems with my onboard soundcard (alsa = Creative Audigy LS), in a shuttle SD11G5. I read some docs, installed alsa 1.10, still no luck. Basically, the card is recognized, I have a mixer, but not sound. any idea?
<rosen> HymnToLife, why is that ?
<Charlls> i see
<HymnToLife> it will mess up your gnome packages
<rosen> dooglus, thanks :)
<marky> anyone got xine on ubuntu?
<navarone> rosen> why do u want to remove evolution?
<Goldfish> TheMoose: Use alsa-mixer, and check which ouputs are enabled.
<rosen> HymnToLife, dang ... just seems like a waste  to have it lying around
<dooglus> I'd like to stop evolution from loading up every time I click on the clock.
<randabis> mpm2: what kind of card is it?
<rosen> navarone, I dont use it anyways ... when I get a gmail account I will start using a client but I'm told there was better out there anyways .. thunder-something
<dooglus> I used to be able to look at the calendar by clicking on the clock - but recently it's started trying to load evolution to show my task list, which takes far too long.
<rosen> but for now I'm stuck with a hotmail account
<vilefridge> ubotu, tell vilefridge about mounting
<HymnToLife> thunderbird
<rosen> that's the one
<navarone> rosen> thunderbird... I use on windows but have not bothered changin email client here
<ssam> marky, yes
<_jason> rosen, want a gmail invite?
<marky> anybody - does xine work on
<dooglus> rosen: do you want a gmail invitation?
<TheMoose> Goldfish : Analog Center/LFR, Analog Front at 80%. Everything else is off, SPDIF/OUT is muted.
<Goldfish> I'm interested in how to use evolution between multiple machines. I have three computers. Only one is configured to download email and manage my calendar. Can't have three PCs fighting to own my email.
<ssam> marky, install xine-ui
<rosen> hehe not right now I got too much else to figure out as it is
<marky> where from? what package? ssam
<esc_ape> I have a question that you guys might know the answer to. What is OS X based on? Freebsd?
<rosen> most of my drivers are not working 100% yet and still have some mounting issues popping up when I try to burn dvds
<mpm2> randabis it's an orinoco pc card gold  8420-WD
<navarone> rosen> ubuntu is best linux distro I have used...install and removing packages is a breeze
<jesse> how do you install bin files
<ssam> marky, xine-ui package, it might be in the universe
<marky> ssam the universe?
<dooglus> rosen: the web interface on gmail is so good that I don't even bother downloading my email any more.
<mpm2> randabis it shows up when I hotplug it in tail /var/log/syslog as 'unsupported card, agere'
<ssam> marky, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_jason> jesse, what are you tring to install
<rosen> navarone, that's what I've heard .. I tried redhat and SuSe earlier (years ago) without much luck .. so wanted to give this one a shot
<HymnToLife> navarone > that's why it's called "breezy" :p
<marky> ssam thanks
<dpt> does anyone knows a program to replace corel draw that runs on linux?
<ssam> marky, enjoy :-)
<ssam> dpt, inkscape
<dpt> does anyone knows a program to replace corel draw that runs on linux?
<randabis> mpm2:  it might work with ndiswrapper
<dpt> ok
<dpt> thanks
<navarone> rosen> I have tried Caldera (ugh) and about three Mandrake/Mandriva versions
<dpt> i'll look for it
<jesse> something for amsn
<rosen> dooglus, my main issue is that I want my program to check for it without me having to remind it ... like once every hour or so
<ssam> jesse, gaim
<rosen> navarone, oh yeah I tried mandrake aswell ... that sucked :O
<_jason> jesse, chmod +x file; ./file
<HymnToLife> I have tried Mandrake, Fedora and SuSE, without much luck either
<rosen> I got quake running on it though .. with openGL
* rosen pads himself on the back
<navarone> rosen> it looks nice...but kde and I did not see eye to eye...especially kppp back in the dial up days
* Goldfish is away: Time to get dinner.
<jesse> hmm i dont like gaim very much
<jesse> i cant edit my stuff
<ssam> HymnToLife, breezy is the code name for the version
<randabis> esc_ape: OSX uses some BSD but it's really a breed of it's own
<jesse> chmod +x file; ./file whats that
<rosen> navarone, oooh ... you've got much more experience in this field ... you allready lost me ;)
<HymnToLife> ssam > I know that, thnks
<navarone> rosen> kppp is used to dial to isp...kept dying on me back when I had 56k
<C_J_Pro> Would it be ok if I ask a GNOME related question in here even if it isn't for Ubuntu (it isn't even on a Debian Distro)
<HymnToLife> 56k stinks
<HymnToLife> an I still have it :'(
<_jason> jesse, chmod +x file gives the file executable permissions and ./file will run the file (assuming you are in the directory where the file is located)
<Fujitsu> C_J_Pro: You just did then!
<ssam> C_J_Pro, yes
<C_J_Pro> let me get the error then
<cafuego> C_J_Pro: Just keep in mind the response if probably not going to be useful.
<rosen> navarone, ah allright.. it's pretty easy to set up a standard lan connection in this one ;)
<joe_alf> have a question regarding gpg key. i've created one with expiration within 2 months. then send it on a keyserver. then i imported it on launchpad. my question is, let say my hard disk break before the 2 months expiration can i possibly recreate the gpg key or do i have to create a new one.
<cafuego> joe_alf: You of course have a secure backup.
<navarone> rosen> I had this puppy installed in 40 minutes tops...however the partitioning was still a bumpy ride.
<C_J_Pro> I am trying to start gnome-panel and it crashes upon initialization but only displays the warning "Failed to add file monitor /home/cjpro/.gtk-bookmarks: Unsupported operation"  I am running GNOME-Panel 2.12.1
<dubnium> anyone familiar with ppp configuration? I need to secure incoming ppp connections with a username/password, or ma address filter....
<marky> ssam you are clever, thats done it. thanks ;)
<dooglus> rosen: I use a program called 'gmail-notifier' to do that
<HymnToLife> dubnium > which dialer are you using ?
<ssam> marky, glad to help. you'll find load of goodys in the universe
<dooglus> rosen: it uses gmail's RSS feed to check for new mail
<sethk> C_J_Pro, do this:   rm -fr ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<sethk> C_J_Pro, but do it _very_ carefully
<marky> i'm off to browse it  , see you all later
<sethk> C_J_Pro, you will lose your bookmarks, of course, but it will run
<dubnium> HymnToLife, no dialer... just pda to laptop via bluetooth
<C_J_Pro> sthk: I still recieve the same error
<C_J_Pro> I compiled GNOME myself, didn't use any prebuilt binaries
<C_J_Pro> I'm just asking here because ##gnome doesn't exactly have a fast reponse (if any at all)
<ssam> C_J_Pro, do you have gamin or fam installed?
<dooglus> rosen: I lied.  it's called checkgmail and it's here: http://checkgmail.sourceforge.net/
<cafuego> C_J_Pro: Perhaps considering switching to Ubuntu ;-)
<Dido-> Guys... lol;) I've customized the panels and now somehow I can see my applications, they go somewhere in the corner when I minimize them (I can use only alt+tab)
<sethk> C_J_Pro, then you probably need to erase ~/.gnome* as well
<C_J_Pro> ssam: I have neither installed
<Dido-> Guys... lol;) I've customized the panels and now somehow I can see my applications, they go somewhere in the corner when I minimize them (I can use only alt+tab)
<dooglus> Dido-: you need to add the "window list" applet back onto your panel
<sethk> C_J_Pro, you probably have a clash between config and/or cache file formats in the two versions
<sethk> C_J_Pro, or, you goofed when you built it.  :)
<ssam> C_J_Pro, they are file monitors, maybe gnome-panel needs one
<C_J_Pro> sethk: probably the latter
<rosen> navarone, I didnt have any problems partitioning with ubunty ... I used the -killbill command
<Dido-> dooglus oh:) thanks
<sethk> C_J_Pro, you never know.  make sure it isn't finding executables from both the new and old versions
<rosen> thanks dooglus I'll check it out
<navarone> rosen> I had new drive and partitioned it leaving freespace for ubuntu
<C_J_Pro> bah, forgot to install Gamin earlier
<sethk> C_J_Pro, that's easy to get, because the default installation directory is different than the directory that ubuntu puts it in
<rosen> ....I got a girl sending me nekid pics so I'm a bit preoccupied :O
<pete__> nekid
<pete__> ;-)
<navarone> rosen> but took a few tried...before I realized I needed a bios upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Nakud!
<dooglus> rosen: I'd get it to check every few minutes in that case :)
<C_J_Pro> Naked <_<
<HymnToLife> rosen > I know the feeling...
<navarone> rosen> that's what the internet was made for...<s>
<rosen> navarone, ah ok it's probably easier when I just wanted the whole thing deleted
<HymnToLife> lmao navarone
<navarone> rosen> I have plenty o space now...plus still can play Halo
<rosen> dooglus, hehe it's on MSN though and a 10MB line ... just in case ;)
<rosen> HymnToLife, of naked pictures ? .... maybe we should share our contacts ? :D
<rosen> navarone, 'the internet is for porn .. grab your **** and double click .. porn porn porn'
<C_J_Pro> cafuego: Can't exactly switch back to ubuntu.  Not exactly an option at the moment...
<cafuego> C_J_Pro: Why not?
<rosen> navarone, ah ok I'm more of a rpg kind of guy ... I need to find some that will run on a linuxbox though ;)
<qt2> hmpedersen, what port does the remote desktop use?
<C_J_Pro> Have to make my own distro for a competition
<qt2> err
<qt2> hmm, what port does the remote desktop use?
<qt2> XD
<dooglus> qt2: 5900
<czer323> Is there a particular program I can download to make it easier to move a window inbetween the virtual desktops?  I'd like to just click on the window itself and move it.
<cafuego> C_J_Pro: get Ubuntu, do a search&replace, call it Gnoppix, done.
<qt2> dooglus, thanks ^.^;
<cafuego> C_J_Pro: That works fine for hundreds of other distros ;-)
<aSt3raL> im trying to compile
<C_J_Pro> lol, I don't want it to be Debian based.  Just something with apt just never seemed right with me
<aSt3raL> and i get the error 'no rule to make target'
<C_J_Pro> can't figure out what it is though
<aSt3raL> what is the problem?
<_jason> czer323, idk but you can setup a keyboard shortcut for it
<cafuego> aSt3raL: The fact you're trying to compile when you perhaps shouldn't.
<navarone> czer323, when I move window/apps to another workplace I just right click and use menu
<dooglus> aSt3raL: is there a makefile?
<cafuego> aSt3raL: What are you building?
<aSt3raL> there is a makefile
<kid> I'm getting "~bash: startx: command no found" -- should I commit suicide? . . . or is there some other thing I can do to fix this
<aSt3raL> a driver for a wifi adapter
<cafuego> which one?
<Seveas> kid, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop may help
<aSt3raL> rt2500 linspire
<kid> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<chaumurky> kid: don't learn much commiting suicide...
<Seveas> aSt3raL, this is not linspire
<aSt3raL> there is something about switching the name of a directory that i dont understand
<cafuego> I'm sure the rt2500 has prebuilt drivers in Ubuntu.
<Seveas> aSt3raL, wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500Howto
<Seveas> there are drivers for/in Ubuntu
<navarone> is there a terminal command(s) for showing fan speed cpu temp etc...assuming you can with motherboard?
<Seveas> don't use linspire crap
<Dr_Willis> 'freespire' :P
<Dr_Willis> navarone,  the 'lm-sensors' package can do that.
<merly> my mbr or partition table or something is all messed up, and i don't have a windows system disk. anyone willing to help?
<chaumurky> navarone: lm-sensors. Not a trifle to set up unfortunately.
<kid> my sources.list is "default," well at least it was . . . used to be. Just turning this laptop on after a few months, has warty -- I'm getting lots of 403, forbidden at executed apt-get installs -- should I update my sources.list?
<C_J_Pro> wait, who's using Linspire?
<david_m_e> Seveas cze soundray bob2 ... main tiny .cpp prog: just main() with 1 printf to simply test all well with gcc install; however, my tiny prog returned error:  undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<navarone> Dr_Willis, I have tried them without success...I am using Asus A7M266 mb
<C_J_Pro> whoever they are, show them something better
<chaumurky> kid: using breezy?
<david_m_e> czr
<kid> Warty warthog
<chaumurky> ahh
<dooglus> david_m_e: install build-essential
<chaumurky> old one
<USCRyan> *Question* it seems like my totem doesnt work, i cant watch any type of video fileson the web -- any suggestions?
<kid> Wait, how do you mean to ask that? using breezy?
<czr> david_m_e, yes?
<merly> !mbr
<ubotu> merly: I give up, what is it?
<navarone> chaumurky, you mean my mb should be sent out to pasture? lol
<_jason> USCRyan, use mplayerplug-in
<david_m_e> i believe i have already done that, dooglus, i shall try again
<chaumurky> just wanted to know which version you were using
<aSt3raL> well ubuntu is supposed to have rt2500 support
<Seveas> david_m_e, if it's c++, use cout << foo instead of printf(foo)
<aSt3raL> however
<bob2> david_m_e: dpkg -l build-essential | tail -n1
<qt2> dooglus, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> navarone,  you ran the 'sensors-detect' tool first ? and configured the lm-sensors right eh? checking the lm-sensors homepage woule be the next bet.
<bob2> david_m_e: remember printf for C++ is in cstdio, tho
<USCRyan> _jason, how?
<Seveas> david_m_e, and use g++ for compiling, #include <iostream>, buy a programming book
<kid> I did a apt-get dist-upgrade.. but weird things happened, and not much happened at that. Is it "worth" it updating? and furthermore.. how much time will it take, recently these things have become a bit too frightening
<aSt3raL> should it be where i can just plug in the usb wifi adapter and it works?
<_jason> USCRyan, it's in synaptic
<randabis> i'd use breezy unless you absolutely must use an ol version
<aSt3raL> because thats not how it is for me at all heh
<david_m_e> bob2 that may be the problem
<navarone> Dr_Willis,  ummm...nope...I have to dl sensor detect or is it part of gdesklets?
<bob2> kid: if you have to ask, do not use dapper
<czr> david_m_e, did you want something from me?
<chaumurky> what kind of internet connection do you have?
<USCRyan> _jason, got it thanks
<david_m_e> czr, i mispelled ur name earlier by several lines,
<merly> teh computer boots into windows, no problem. But in the process of deleting an old partition, and creating a new one in gparted on the live cd, or in the process or removing some software, not gparted, fdisk, cfdisk, they don't see the drive correctly...
<czr> david_m_e, that doesn't answer the question though :-)
<kid> bob2: I have warty.. I meant, upgrading a little bit not that much
<aSt3raL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<aSt3raL> it says it supports it
<aSt3raL> what am i doing wrong here?
<david_m_e> czr:  undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'  in tiny .cpp containing only 1 printf
<dooglus> czr: I just get g++ to compile a 1-line printf() program.
<bob2> kid: then wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes, wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<dooglus> s/get/got/
<chaumurky> from warty to breezy will require a LOT of downloading. better to get the Breezy iso and burn it. you can upgrade with that or do a fresh install
<bob2> david_m_e: time to show us the code and the command line oyu ran, in #flood
<bob2> upgrading from warty to breezy will probably not work
<aSt3raL> my wifi adapter is on the supported hardware page
<czr> david_m_e, and that has to do with me how? :-)
<david_m_e> bob i shall try a different header file first, ok?
<david_m_e> brb
<dooglus> david_m_e: this is my 2 line program.  can you compile it?
<dooglus> #include <stdio.h>
<dooglus> main() { printf("hello world!\n"); }
<chaumurky> bob2's right. many changes since warty
<czr> dooglus, and? :--)
<david_m_e> czr you have been helpful just earler...
* czr is confused why he should care about this?
<bob2> that's not valid C++
<kid> [ Seveas ] : kid, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop may help <-- it's adding stuff like.. openoffice, I don't want that -- as I learned from my past expierences, this laptop is 6 years old -- I just want to.. "startx" :D (which I don't seem to be able to do at this point)
<dooglus> czr: I spelled david_m_e wrong.  like "czr"
<czr> I don't support C++, it's evil and convoluted :-)
<bob2> kid: upgrading without ubuntu-desktop is something you have to work through yourself
<bob2> kid: ie look at the new things ubuntu-desktop installs in hoary (and breezy) and install the bits you want
<david_m_e> czr are you accusing bill of creating c++ ?
<SCMark> is there any way to capture a realvideo stream?
<kid> How "hard" would it be? as to get X running, how many files will I have to look through and on so?
<czr> besides, even I need sleep now and then, so I bid you all a fine evening here
<bob2> SCMark: mplayer
<kid> Ahh.. alright, I'll try that.. thanks
<aghaster> #include <iostream> int main() { std::cout << "Hello World!" << std::endl; return 0; }
<aghaster> is valid C++
<bob2> kid: not very if you're experienced with ubuntu/debian, kind hard otherwise
<SCMark> bob2: there is an option to capture it?
<bob2> aghaster: do the args to main() match the prototype?
<bob2> SCMark: -streamdump or -dumpstream
<mpm2> bob2 I tried the noapic and acpi off options you suggested earlier, it looks like I got a slightly different version of a card that is listed as supported.... it's not being recognized
<aghaster> hum?
<chaumurky> kid: if you install a lightweight WM like xfce it's less bloaty and it'll pull in all the X stuff. I good place to work fom
<navarone> bob2 couldn't kid do server install and gimply install gdm and update manager after?
<aghaster> no need to use main() args until you want to take care of command line arguments
<chaumurky> kid: eg sudo apt-get install xfce4     that should do it
<bob2> main() is special-cased for that?
<kid> bob2: I'm not at all.. first time trying Linux -- but I should be able to simply apt-get the things listed I see now (of course, given that I select a few) as I did the ubuntu-desktop, right?
<bob2> navarone: sure, but that involves a reinstall
<barba> hello people: I'm about to install zope+plone on an ubuntu 5.10, but I read plone 2.1 needs zope 2.8.2 while ubuntu debian package is 2.8.1-5 release. How to fix it without installing zope from source? thnx
<navarone> bob2> aahh...thought that was the case
<bob2> kid: if you're careful, yes
<bob2> barba: just install the ubuntu plone package
<bob2> !+info plone breezy
<kid> chaumurky: Yep, I learned that one thoroughly, as I put GNOME on a 6 year old laptop. I'm actually shooting for fluxbox this time, hoping everything goes nicely
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> plone: (content management system based on zope and cmf), section web, is optional. Version: 2.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Seveas> bob2, ld is sort-of smart when it comes to main()
<chaumurky> bob2: would apt-get install gnome be leaner?
<bob2> chaumurky: than ubuntu-desktop? yes.
<Seveas> or actually, it's dl.so being smart
<chaumurky> maybe that's the best option for kid
<bob2> surely the compiler is in charge of enforcing prototypes?
<ThePyromaniac> this will sound bloody stupid but how do i find my network IP on ubuntu? i know the dos versions...
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: ip a, ifconfig
<kid> Yep, I'll try that.. as much as to get X running first of all. thanks for the time guys -- and wish me luck
<ThePyromaniac> ahh thanks bob2
<ThePyromaniac> google woulnt tell me :D
<bob2> everyone should learn ip
<bob2> if only so they stop using interface aliases
<merly> if system -> disks can read my partitions correctly, can you tell me how to make cfdisk read them correctly?
<chaumurky> kid: if you sudo apt-get install fluxbox that'll pull X in as well...
<kid> chaumurky: Tried that many times, that doesn't work
<bob2> merly: you'd need to elaborate on how cfdisk is failing to do that at the moment
<chaumurky> oh, ok
<chaumurky> must admit - didn't try that myself
<kid> I mean, I'm getting "~bash: startx: command not found"
<bob2> kid: apt-cache show x-window-system-core
<merly> bob2 - cfdisk says "fatal error cannot open disk drive"
<bob2> you need to make sure you don't get silly about removing things
<bob2> and only remove things you understand
<kid> I wish to ask out of curiousity -- apt-cahce? how is that disparate from apt-get?
<merly> bob2- i'm currently using the live cd on that computer, i haven't been able install successfully.
<bob2> apt-cache displays various data from apt's package database cache
<bob2> merly: what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/whatever' say?
<bob2> apt-get tells apt to install/remove things
<merly> bob2 - /dev/hda1 , star by boot, start 1, end 9294, blocks 74654023+, id 7, system HPFS / NTFS
<St^Anger^19m> http://www.pcbsd.org/?p=packages.....guys...should the linux world conside somethig of the sort...IMHO it's a gd idea
<St^Anger^19m> ?
<bob2> merly: and 'sudo cfdisk /dev/whatever'?
<coag> czr: hey
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: no, it's stupid
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: why?
<inthane> Anybody interested in helping a n00b out in configuring WPA-PSK?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: why bother putting things in seperate directories?
<coag> czr: it works now, i get picture, but there are these three fuzzy lines through it
<St^Anger^19m> i tried it out and found it amazing
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: dpkg knows where everything is, it's trivial to remove files when you don't need them anymore
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: makes more logical sense
<coag> czr: and it only goes up to 640 480
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: no it doesn't
<inthane> Tried the howto, and it's not working.
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: I don't care what "application" provides 'ls'
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: I just care that it's in /bin
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: not OS specific apps
<merly> bob2: hrmm. it comes up... it looks right from here... I think it's wrong
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: just something similar to "Program Files"
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: why does it matter?
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: easier to the user imo
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: again, what is the point?  do you really think /ProgramFiles/OpenOffice2/bin/OpenOffice2 is simpler than /usr/bin/oofice2
<merly> bob2 - it's got partition hda1, size 76445 MB
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: in what situation is a clueless user usign a path to an executable? as opposed to selecting it from a menu.
<bob2> merly: ok...
<Zugwrack> Anyone here know if there are mac utilities like fsck that I can run to check and fix my primary mac partition? I boot to a second disk for Ubuntu..
<jonmasters> someone tried that in some pointless distro which used pretty names. How pointless :-)
<St^Anger^19m> but each software is encapsulated
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: if you really care, I can write yo uthe 3 line shell script that makes /usr/PACKAGENAME/ and puts all the files in there
<St^Anger^19m> its on its own
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: so what?
<Trashcan> bob2: you know an easy way to free dpkg's lock after it crashes?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: it doesn't need to be encapsulated, this isn't some half-arsed system like windows.  every single file from a package is accounted for and can be removed with one command.
<merly> bob2 - - i think you fixed it/ :v)
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: u may be experience in linux usage...but as a newbie, i found it to be more logical
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: in what situations do you see the paths at all?
<St^Anger^19m> PC-BSD isnt windows :S
<bob2> Trashcan: dpkg crashed?
<Trashcan> bob2: segfaulted installing a local package
<bob2> PC-BSD seems to be some lame freebsd fork
<pete__> is dapper coming after breezy?
<bob2> pete__: yes
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: PBI is not only about directory name
<St^Anger^19m> its about the Installer too
<pete__> is their an eta on dapper?
<bob2> Trashcan: check "dmesg"
<bob2> Trashcan: also, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lok
<bob2> pete__: ubuntu comes out every 6 onths
<yaaar> word
<yaaar> is there a package for firefox 1.5 yet? or anybody know when there's likely to be?
<Trashcan> sweet, thanks bob2
<Trashcan> what am i looking for in dmesg?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: that's also silly; ubuntu and debian have a package installer that works for 12 000 packages already.
<pete__> yaar yes, there is on the forums.
<david_m_e> dooglas: the difference between ur prog and mine was the newline \n in yours and a /n in mine; amazing that that made the error it did
<Trashcan> besides [4395483.757000]  kernel BUG at <bad filename>:21387! :p
<bob2> Trashcan: kernel oops, disk error...I always get suspicous when things like dpkg segfault ;)
<bob2> hah
<bob2> dpkg wins again
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: its not what works alone that is important..its HOW it works...
<Trashcan> hehe
<dooglus> david_m_e: say it's not so!
<merly> how do i know how big to make my new partitions?
<pete__> yaar,
<XsXs> i have my volume turned up all the way on the volume control in ubuntu and also in xmms. are there other sound settings? mine aint playin too loud
<pete__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99004&highlight=firefox+1.5
<St^Anger^19m> now i found apt-get to be superior to any other package system
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: in what way do you find package installation on PC-BSD easier than on ubuntu?
<dooglus> david_m_e: printf("hello/n") shouldn't be a problem!
<St^Anger^19m> but this PBI is worth a look
<XsXs> got it turned up on the controller too
<david_m_e> now i remember why i hate c++ so much: the error message doesn't seem to be related to the actual coding mistake
<pete__> XSXS done alsamixer ?
<XsXs> no i havent
<david_m_e> dooglus i know
<dooglus> david_m_e: what was your program?
<dooglus> david_m_e: can you show it here?
<pete__> try alsa mixer.
<XsXs> never heard of it
<XsXs> im new ;)
<XsXs> i will look though
<pete__> alsamixer*
<XsXs> thanks
<cyphase> what's the best way to take high resolution photos and orint them on 4X6 photo paper?
<cyphase> print*
<cyphase> in ubuntu
<david_m_e> dooglus, the only dif 'tween urs and mine was the $ inside the printf ""
<Seveas> david_m_e, whya re you uning printf in c++
<Seveas> ?
<david_m_e> seveas i was only trying to determine if all of the pieces of the dev system were in place and working properly
<dooglus> david_m_e: '$'?
<david_m_e> hence, a tiny test program
<sambagirl> this is to heavy for humanbeings
<david_m_e> $ = string
<St^Anger^19m> i'm a newbie...but i get the impression there's some kind of war between linux ppl and bsd ppl :( sorry for bringing the topic up
<dooglus> ooh.  :)  you remind me of my old Sinclair ZX Spectrum :)
<david_m_e> sorry, $ is a BASIC reference
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, anyone use and happy with a bittorrent client?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: no, there's no war
<sambagirl> no the war is between gnome and kde or something like that.
<david_m_e> don't get me going dooglus
<psycode> sure there is a war :)
<dooglus> david_m_e: what was your string then?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: some of the netbsd, openbsd and freebsd are extraordinarily smart and great coders, and they produce very nice operating systems
<Seveas> psycode, but not in here
<david_m_e> "this is a test/n"
<psycode> Seveas, oh ofcourse not...
<St^Anger^19m> pc-bsd is based on free-bsd
<bob2> yes
<St^Anger^19m> or so i read
<St^Anger^19m> i have no idea wot "based on" means :)
<david_m_e> but notice the FORE slash, not a backslash: that makes it a formatting char, which should not have generated the error that it did; don't have a clue
<dooglus> david_m_e: I can't reproduce your error by changing the \ to a /
<ThePyromaniac> anyone using Azureus? cant get it to download or doanything. NAT ERROR
<bob2> where did david_m_e put his code up?
<St^Anger^19m> i love KDE looks, Gnome feels more complete though....so wot shall i do?
<Kyral> Use Fluxbox ;P
<dooglus> ThePyromaniac: I use azureus.  it crashes sometimes, uses far too much RAM, but it otherwise OK.
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, install both?
<chaumurky> xfce4
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: use whatever you want
<St^Anger^19m> Fluxbox is weird :S
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, twm
<bob2> all newbies seem to go through some obsessive fanboy/girl stage
<Seveas> bob2, :)
<ThePyromaniac> dooglus did you have to do anything to your firewall or router to allow it?
<david_m_e> dooglus bob2 i'm not surprised ... c++ programming always reminded me of those scientists who make claims that can' be duplicated by credible researchers
<St^Anger^19m> twm?
<bob2> hah
<bob2> I'm very glad to be using python instead of c++ right now
<dooglus> ThePyromaniac: it works without any router/firewall config, but you get better transfer rates if you forward the bittorrent port on your router.  the default is 6881, but it's a good idea to pick your own and forward that.  some ISPs block port 6881
<squire> Fluxbox? Well DSL is superb
<chaumurky> St^Anger^19m: have a look at http://www.xfce.org/ - another consideration
<squire> :)
<Dr_Willis> Im usng DSL on my old laptop even now.
<Dr_Willis> well its being used by the kids. :P
<squire> :P
<St^Anger^19m> xfce looks ok
<St^Anger^19m> but its not as nice as KDE
<St^Anger^19m> :)
<ThePyromaniac> dooglus right well i installed and ran, i got some torrents that are already halfway through downloading via my windows BitTorrent client. they are on 78.1% of whatever. it takes 1 month checking then does nothing
<St^Anger^19m> wots it TWM?
<ThePyromaniac> i added 6881 - 6889 to firestarter and router
<squire> KDE is nice
<david_m_e> not that i'm down on c++; it appears to me to be a pretty clear case of the language being a jet and i'm a biplane pilot
<dooglus> ThePyromaniac: it should only check the partial download once.
<ThePyromaniac> i dont know what else to do as i wan following a guide
<chaumurky> it's a balance between gnome and KDE - kde makes my teeth hurt...
<bob2> c++ is kinda a superset of all other languages
<dooglus> ThePyromaniac: (and then again after every crash (!))
<St^Anger^19m> AND kde and gnome fills u with apps u dont need
<bob2> which gives people several thousand ways to hang themselves
<phantomcircuit-a> and you
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: that's not the case
<merly> ok bob2 trouble again.
<CaptainMorgan> i have kwifimanager running... says Im connected, giving a nice signal strength... in System/Administration/Networking atho is activated and running... however, I go to open a browser or other net app and I get no connection.. what's up?
<bob2> some people seem to try to use as much of the C++ standard in each app as they an, too
<St^Anger^19m> why not have a GUI and let the user decide wot to install?
<chaumurky> kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop has far more apps than just KDE or Gnome
<squire> all OSs have apps that u don't need
<St^Anger^19m> squire: then all OS's suck in that regard
<ThePyromaniac> dooglus well right now its just sat ere and i got no ideas how to make the percentage bars move, heh
<Kyral> Those packages are actually the standard installs for Ubuntu and Kubuntu respectively
<chaumurky> yeah, PC's suck...
<merly> bob2 i used gparted, changed /dev/hda1 size 72GB to 50GB. and it said no problem. but then i typed cfdisk /dev/hda fatal error; cfdisk /dev/hda1 Bad primary partition 0 Partition begins after end-of-disk
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: you seem to be confused, that is precisely how it works
<dooglus> ThePyromaniac: try it on a widely available torrent, like the ubuntu ones
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: I AM :)
<squire> PC architecture is a bag of spanners
<ThePyromaniac> dooglus ok
<bob2> merly: cfdisk may not work until you reboot
<merly> bob2. ok. rebooting
<bob2> merly: poking the partition table at runtime can confuse things
<chaumurky> squire: nice analogy
<bob2> tho it should do some magic IOCTL or something so it's ok
<brendan__> hi, are updates between ubuntu releases usually smooth?
<merly> while i'm waiting. it's sort of ironic - i bought the little 64 bit to replace this laptop. and now i'm using this one for support for that one.
<merly> !
<Kyral> brendan__: Usually lol
<ubotu> merly: Are you on ritalin?
<brendan__> or does it usually require a reinstall
<brennrj> was for me
<dooglus> ThePyromaniac: http://www.portforward.com/help/portforwarding.htm will tell you how to forward the port on your router if you need help with that
<Kyral> brendan__: 90% of the time it goes with minimal breakage
<bob2> brendan__: yes
<kid> on apt-get, I'm getting lots of 4.03 -- I have a 5.04 disc.. and warty on the laptop - should I (and how could I) have the apt-get concern itself with the disc inserted in only
<bob2> brendan__: no reinstall, usually works
<bob2> kid: by editig /etc/apt/sources.list
<brendan__> Kyral: the 10% of the time when something breaks, what is it?
<St^Anger^19m> have u ppl tried XPDE?
<brendan__> i mean, what kinds of things break
<brennrj> brendan__: went from 4.10 to warty to breezy on my T30 no problems
<merly> bob2 - i inserted the install disk on reboot. i hope that's o.k.
<CaptainMorgan> i have kwifimanager running... says Im connected, giving a nice signal strength... in System/Administration/Networking atho is activated and running... however, I go to open a browser or other net app and I get no connection.. what's up?
<frogzoo> St^Anger^19m: k, Il bite - whats XPDE?
<Kyral> brendan__: I think the biggest one was the Accelerated GFX modules
* squire wonders if kubuntu will ultimately win the popularity stakes
<brendan__> oh ok
<brendan__> thats no big deal
<Kyral> brendan__: But I wouldn't knoe
<CaptainMorgan> anybody use konversation over X-chat? which do you like beset ?
<St^Anger^19m> http://www.xpde.com/
<St^Anger^19m> a win-like DE
<Kyral> brendan__: I'm one of the crazy SOBs that goes and tests the Devel release :P
<merly> st anger did you try xubuntu of xfce?
<brendan__> Kyral: oh,
<St^Anger^19m> xubunut is ubuntu on xfce?
<merly> of=or
<merly> st yes
<merly> st - a server install
<St^Anger^19m> no i never tried
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: yes
<Kyral> St^Anger^19m: Its Ubunut with XFCE as default
<merly> st - i just installed it on my p3 700
<St^Anger^19m> i've seen XFCE screenies
<merly> and it pWns winxp hee hee
<merly> much fasta
<qt2> err, i've got a strange rrror when trying to install nvidia-glx by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia:  Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is installed correctly.
<St^Anger^19m> is it normal to find WINXP gui faster than KDE?
<qt2> i've got xorg-core installed, so i dont know what the problem is... o.O;
<psycode> St^Anger^19m, yes
<St^Anger^19m> :(
<psycode> St^Anger^19m, have you tried gnome?
<St^Anger^19m> yes
<St^Anger^19m> even gnome seem slower
<CaptainMorgan> am I on ignore or what??
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<intelikey> St^Anger^19m for some things xp is faster yes
<merly> bob2 - on reboot, in cfdisk or whatever the insall utility is - - it just sees hda1 as 76.4 GB
<merly> bob2 but thats what i thought i just resized
<bob2> merly: is that incorrect?
<bob2> ok
<St^Anger^19m> but i want linux :)
<merly> bob2 i changed it to 50
<merly> mebbe i could try it in here?
<Sysace> guys.. I just installed the ATI Proprietary drivers from the ati website, toshiba laptop (P4 3GHz, 512MB), Ati Mobility Radeon 9000.  Before the ati drivers I was getting 640fps from glxgears, now I'm getting 150fps.. can anybody please help or advise?
<qt2> anyone have any idea why it's looking for the old XF86 config instead of the xorg.conf? :o
<bcl> Sysace, go back to the other driver :) the same thing happened with my desktop.
<brennrj> anyone seen problems booting 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8-smp or 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp? ie: Unable to handle kernel
<brennrj> paging request at virtual address nnnnnnnn
<merly> bob2 i am trying to resize the hda1 partition using cfdisk or whatever the installation utility is. But, it doesn't display on my screen correctly until i get it all the way installed - th ebottom of the display is sqished up on the top - - like it's out of sync.
<Sysace> bcl:  anything I can do to get better frame rates otherwise?
<Ratty_> hi, how do i make automount mount as read/write, at the moment it mounts everything as readonly making it compeltely useless
<bcl> Sysace, I haven't bothered to even try.
<St^Anger^19m> http://www.xpde.com/shots/startmenu.png -> this would be cool on Ubuntu
<merly> bob2 - so i can't tell what it says, don't know how to change it.
<qt2> well... nevermind... seems to have been fixed by uninstalling and reinstalling xorg. :E
<MikhailT> St^Anger^19m: why not just use Windows instead
<St^Anger^19m> coz i want linux underneath
<St^Anger^19m> its just the Windows GUI which i find good
<St^Anger^19m> not the price ;)
<MikhailT> :P
<brennrj> merly: this is with the text mode installer?
<bcl> St^Anger^19m, I think there are XP themes for Gnome. Never tried them myself though.
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, xpde is pure crap - it's a half implemented sort-of de that is not even supported by its creator
<arndtl> Moin erstmal
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> I guess de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Ratty_> is there no way to make an external drive read/write in ubuntu?
<merly> bob2, it won't let me resize here either. i type in 50gb, hit enter for continue, but it comes back and it still says 76GB
<MikhailT> the only thing i want from windows is the goddamn drivers to be on linux :|
<St^Anger^19m> Seveas: but the idea is good in a way
<_Gray_> Ratty_: yes there is but it cant be ntfs
<Ratty_> it's not
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, grab yourself an xp-like theme for gnome/kde and you're done too
<Ratty_> it's just a usb mem stick, fat32 i guess
<Ratty_> it automounts when i plug it in but the filesystem is read only
<_Gray_> Ratty_: then yes you can mount it
<St^Anger^19m> can u suggest one for gnome?
<kid> something wrong with security.ubuntu.com? my connection seems to keep failing as I'm trying to apt-get install x-window-system-core
<Ratty_> i knowi  can mount it
<Ratty_> i want to write to it though
<dooglus> Ratty_: you're the 3rd person I've seen with this problem in the last few hours
<_Gray_> past the output of cat /etc/fstab
<_Gray_> paste*
<rosen> mm ... I'm trying to install checkGmail using the guide on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60418 ... but I get an error while running one of the commands (I have no idea what I'm doing)
<dooglus> _Gray_: it's automounted
<Ratty_> it's not in fstab, it's automount
<rosen> this is the command that's giving me issues
<rosen> sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'
<_Gray_> Ratty_: oh yeah
<oudeis> hi. does anyone know how can i track cd orders from shipit? it says cds shipped a while ago(almost 2 months), but that's it
<dooglus> rosen: fast forward to the last but one post.
<Ratty_> did any of the previous people that asked get an answer?
<_Gray_> oudeis: it took me like 3 months to get mine
<dooglus> rosen: some guy posted a much better way of installing it
<dooglus> rosen: I forget his name.
<oudeis> _Gray_: thanks
<Seveas> rosen, ewwwww
<Seveas> rosen, apt-get install libxml-simple-perl
<rosen> dooglus, ah ok thanks
<Seveas> rosen, don't use cpan for installing perl modules, apt-get does it for you
<trigg3r> hi everyone
<techrush> hi
<Ratty_> hmz
<brennrj> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> rosen: this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=c73b49ec65b87bdace74cc69b0952670&p=372215&postcount=106
<rosen> Seveas, I just installed linux today and am totally blank about what I'm doing ... I need default answers to guide me through this ;)
<Ratty_> guess not
<zen> Any idea why Kopete might not be able to make a tray icon? (no icon, crashes on close-box minimize)
<bob2> merly: resizability depends on a lot of factors
<MikhailT> does anybody ever get ati x800xl to work with ubuntu 5.10 on nforce 4 boards?
<Ratty_> maybe in 2 years linux will be read for the desktop
<MikhailT> fat chances
<dooglus> Ratty_: I don't think they did, no.  But we've got bob2 and Seveas now, so maybe they can help...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214.*]  by Seveas
<MikhailT> Ratty_, more like 20 years
<halibut> FF1.5 gmail, and no greasemonkey? http://rivex.no-ip.org/gmskins.xpi  thanks for testing =)
<merly> bob2 - i have almost no data on it. in windows disk manager, it says the partition is 71 GB (instead of 76). is that normal?
<zen> MikhailT, As in display or 3D?
<MikhailT> display, dont care much for 3d
<bob2> Ratty_: please don't be stupid
<dooglus> Ratty_: is the device mounted 'rw', but trying to write it tells you 'read-only filesystem'?
<Ratty_> it seems all the problems will linux on the desktop are small things, but they never get fixed
<MikhailT> merly yea its normal
<trigg3r> hi all...i need a little info please..is there a way to keep windows network shares from appearing on the desktop? they're in the "places" menu anyway, so i want them off the desktop..
<bob2> Ratty_: also, fat32 should be mountred rw; if not, it's a bug, please report it
<intelikey> Ratty_  hmmm we been using linux on desktops for several years already,   what problem you having?
<CaptainMorgan> i have kwifimanager running... says Im connected, giving a nice signal strength... in System/Administration/Networking atho is activated and running... however, I go to open a browser or other net app and I get no connection.. what's up?
<bob2> Ratty_: more likely it's HFS+ or NTFS, though
<Ratty_> intelikey: it doesn't automount memsticks are readwrite
<zen> MikhailT, My X800XTPE works fine, but I had to download the xorg rpm, alien it, and dpkg it then run fglrxconfig to get video from the x server
<Ratty_> bob2: it's fat32
<dooglus> bob2: the last 2 guys with this problem had vfat devices mounted 'rw', but saw 'readonly filesystem' errors.
<bob2> Ratty_: show us the output from 'mount'
<zen> MikhailT, for my friend's X600SE
<dooglus> Ratty_: "mount | grep -i fat"
<Ratty_> /home/ratty/public_html/work/realbuzz.com/newblog
<bob2> right, which is the card being fucked, and not fixable in software
<Ratty_> oops
<Ratty_> /dev/sdc1 on /media/RAT'S MP3S type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<intelikey> Ratty_ mounts are controlled in fstab    man fstab
<brennrj> anyone seen problems booting 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8-smp or 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp? worked fine on a gentoo 2.6.10 build
<Ratty_> automount isn't
<bob2> intelikey: that is not the case
<rosen> dooglus, so what about the stuff I allready did ? ... should I just forget about that and hope nothing conflicts or ?
<andrew_> Im having an odd reccurring issue with gnome
<zen> as a side note, which FS type gives best general performance?
<Ratty_> kind of a bitch if i have to modify fstab every time i stick a memstick in
<zen> I chose Reiser
<bob2> brennrj: you need to provide a lot more detail
<tracer> Is there an online tutorial for newbies, if so, what's the url?
<Ratty_> windows just mounts it and i'm away
<andrew_> Every now and then my mouse starts drifting upwards, and my keyboard stops responding
<Seveas> Ratty_, memsticks should NOT be in fstab
<bob2> tracer: tutorial for what?
<merly> bob2- this all started with some troublesome Phoenix recovery software. :v) it is still on the disk I think.
<dooglus> rosen: try it.  should be OK I think
<MikhailT> i guess i'll just continue to use ubuntu via vmware til ati releases a stable ubuntu package
<andrew_> Restarting gnome fixes the problem
<bob2> Ratty_: show us the last 10 lines of 'dmesg' in #flood
<arndtl> #ubuntu.de
<rosen> dooglus, cool I will .. thanks alot
<andrew_> Anyone got any guesses about the cause of that?
<brennrj> bob2: messages like this on console at boot: http://linux-setup.news-view.co.uk/topic-5470.html
<red_fox> how do I start a service, like ssh?
<trigg3r> any takers please? ...is there a way to keep windows network shares from appearing on the desktop? they're in the "places" menu anyway, so i want them off the desktop..
<brennrj> ( thats not me )
<Seveas> red_fox, invoke-rc.d ssh stary
<bob2> red_fox: it's already started
<zen> MikhailT, ATI's drivers have always sucked.  You might be waiting a few years.
<Seveas> start even*
<tracer> linux
<red_fox> bob2, not for me ;-)
<MikhailT> zen, well thats true but look at the last 5 months of linux releases from ati compared to the last 5 years
<red_fox> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> red_fox, the ssh server is not installed by default
<zen> MikhailT, I'll give you that.  They've improved massively.
<bob2> brennrj: that person will not get help unless they can replicate the issue without the nvidia driver
<bob2> red_fox: it runs when it is installed (openssh-server)
<red_fox> Seveas, yeah I think my friend already apt-got it
<Seveas> red_fox, then it will be started already
<intelikey> Seveas granted i am not using ub but why would memsticks not mount via fstab ?
<red_fox> bob2, Seveas, yeah you guys are right, thanks
<Seveas> intelikey, no
<MikhailT> zen, yea i just hope they continue like that and maybe just maybe, it'll be ready for one simple apt-get installl command within a year
<Ratty_> bob2: any idea why it decided to mount read only?
<bob2> intelikey: because yo ucan't guess what device name they will have in advane?
<Seveas> udev/hotplug/hal do that for you
<zen> MikhailT, I look forward to when ATI's drivers work on AMD64 w/ 3D
<dooglus> Ratty_: what do you see if you try to:       touch "/media/RAT'S MP3S/myfile.txt"
<intelikey> bob2 hmmmm  k
<Ratty_> touch: cannot touch `/media/RAT\'S MP3S/myfile.txt': Read-only file system
<bob2> Ratty_: uh, because the filesystem is corrupt?
<Seveas> ah I overlooked the *why* :)
<Ratty_> it's not corrupt on a windows machine
<zen> MikhailT, But to be honest, nVidia isn't much better.  Their performance is a lot better but installing them is a bitch
<Ratty_> or a mac
<dooglus> bob2: any idea?  it's mounted 'rw', yet is a 'read-only file system'.  he's the 3rd this evening.
<bob2> Ratty_: run chkdsk on it or something
<intelikey> Seveas np
<bob2> Ratty_: if you've found a bug in the linux vfat driver, report it
<bob2> I think that's fairly unlikely, though
<bob2> Ratty_: this is breezy, right?
<Ratty_> 5.10
<bob2> Ratty_: what does 'uname -r' print?
<brennrj> bob2: I get similar messages, but I'm not running the nvidia driver ( Unable to handle kernel
<brennrj> paging request... ) Is there a way I can capture that console on my system?
<Ratty_> install but 2 days ago
<Ratty_> 2.6.12-10-386
<MikhailT> zen, i would say nvidia is still better at default boot, i never had a lot of hassles trying to install OS on nvidia cards whereas on ATI, it just freaks out and a lot of stuff has to be done via commands to get it to boot
<bob2> dooglus: the mount options are not updated when the filesystem driver panics, it seems
<bob2> which is a bit surprisig
<bob2> brennrj: sure your ram is ok?
<acetech> !kernel
<CaptainMorgan> yo! fellow linux lover in need of assistance..
<dooglus> bob2: so it was mounted rw, then something went wrong, the fs driver switched to rw to protect the device?
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: there's no need to try to sell yourself
<brennrj> bob2: never had problems running gentoo... will the memcheck find it if it is bad?
<bob2> CaptainMorgan: apparently no one uses/cares about kwifimanager; perhaps try their channel or #kubuntu
<bob2> or the mailing list, etc
* trigg3r will do anything to keep mounted shares off the desktop..:(
<bob2> brennrj: memtest86 will, yes
<Ratty_> invalid cluster chain
<bob2> dooglus: yup
<Ratty_> hmm
<bob2> Ratty_: from chkdsk?
<CaptainMorgan> bob - thanks, there is no channel for kwifi.. checked
<Ratty_> nah from dmsg
<CaptainMorgan> kubuntu ?
<acetech> anyone know how i can find a walkthrough on recompiling a ubuntu kernel?
<brennrj> bob2: ok - I guess I'll let that run overnight
<bimberi> trigg3r: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor, apps -> nautilus -> desktop, uncheck "volumes_visible"
<CaptainMorgan> Ill give it a sot, thanks
<dooglus> bob2: odd that 3 different people here are all having the same problem though, isn't it?
<Ratty_> there no fat chkdsk in linux?
<Seveas> trigg3r, gconf-editor, look in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<bob2> yes, that's the driver saying the filesystem is broken
<brennrj> bob2: thanks - youre a multitasking maniac... :)
<_Gray_> trigg3r: mount them somewhere other than /media
<bob2> dooglus: yes...hence why I asked his/her kernel version, I thought perhaps dapper had just got a bug like that
<bob2> brennrj: np
<Ratty_> i shall reboot to windoze and see
<zen> MikhailT, I had to install quite a few packages on my friend's machine to get the nVidia installer to run, set some temp vars, and recompile the driver every time his computer boots...which is about twice a month, granted.
<Ratty_> brb
<david_m_e> rosen i've not been at my desk for about 5 minutes; did u get the new-to-linux info u needed?
<Seveas> dooglus, fat breaking is often the result of not unmounting before pulling the stick out
<St^Anger^19m> Win Vista GUI seems to be copying a lot from OS X TIger
<zen> MikhailT, I just look forward to the day when -all- drivers install a lot easier and more reliably
<intelikey> Ratty_ fsck.vfat
<Seveas> and no, windows does not detect that until you run chkdsk - talk about broken....
<acetech> anyone know how i can find a walkthrough on recompiling a ubuntu kernel?
<bob2> acetech: why do you want to recompile it?
<Seveas> acetech, search for kernel on the wiki
<_Gray_> acetech: ubuntu forums
<Sneaky_Bastard> I always thought it was Windows "Mist-uh", because it's really vaporware
<MikhailT> St^Anger^19m, Vista's GUI is one ugly interface, there is no consistency anywhere. I still think OS X got the best interface anywhere on the planet
<bimberi> ubotu tell acetech about kernelcompile
<acetech> bob2, cause, i want to get rid of some of the uneeded
<Seveas> _Gray_, eww, the last kernel guides I saw there sucked...
<bob2> acetech: why?
<bob2> acetech: it doesn't consume any ram [*] 
<bob2> * not actually true
<_Gray_> Seveas: oh
<Seveas> Sneaky_Bastard, this is not a windows bashing channel...
<rosen> david_m_e, yeah I got a link to help me out but one of the commands is yet again making trouble
<david_m_e> Seveas i've a ? for you... when my ubuntu boots, it says something to the effect of <something> RAID devices... is that always part of ubuntu, or does ubuntu know something about my 'puter that i don't?
<sethk> bob2, uses only a trival amount of ram is more accrate, I suppose
<_Gray_> Just realised your a mod
<MikhailT> zen, that'll be the day when linux is really ready for desktop, i cant believe ati nor nvidia isnt setting up a private package managment so that all the linux distro just need to include a simple command to get the latest drivers matching the kernal that the user is running from
<rosen> when I try this cd /home/user/checkgmail-1.3 && mkdir Crypt && wget -O Crypt/Simple.pm http://search.cpan.org/src/KASEI/Crypt-Simple-0.06/Simple.pm it says 'no such file or archive'
<St^Anger^19m> MikhailT: yes OS X is NEAT
<Seveas> david_m_e, you can ignore these messages
<dooglus> rosen: just a mo - I'll check
<bob2> david_m_e: it checks on boot to see if you have software raid it should be dealing with
<bob2> david_m_e: it does nothing if you don't have any
<david_m_e> bob2 Seveas thanks
<intelikey> how about becuse the ext2/3 drivers are not compiled in and i what them in the kernel so i don't need an initrd   :)
<Ratty_> blegh windows
<bob2> sethk: yeah...I gather modules can't share pages, so they always use 4KB at the end even if they don't need it all.
<Seveas> rosen, why aren't you using a normal mailcient for gmail and a normail new-mail notifier?
<sethk> intelikey, who cares?  the initrd is only used during startup
<dooglus> rosen: "no such file or directory" you mean?
<Seveas> instead of jumping through hoops you don't understand
<_Gray_> anyone know if there is a dapper channel?
<Seveas> _Gray_, this one
<dooglus> rosen: could you copy/paste the exact error message?
<dooglus> rosen: just the one line
<intelikey> sethk i care because the initrd is too bloated to be used with loadlin  it's over 4m
<trigg3r> Seveas: wow i definitely overlooked this area of /apps...thanks so much!
<acetech> bimberi: i was using this howto u sent and this only shows how to setup a kernel from source but is not configurable... i want to go in and select the modules i want to install, etc.  like go into /usr/src/make config...etc
<rosen> allright
<rosen> cd /home/user/checkgmail-1.3 && mkdir Crypt && wget -O Crypt/Simple.pm http://search.cpan.org/src/KASEI/Crypt-Simple-0.06/Simple.pm
<bob2> loadlin even works anymore?
<seife> guys
<bimberi> acetech: k
<seife> ubuntu is not being friendly with me
<Ratty_> hmm yeah, i think my drive is fucked
<Seveas> acetech, then read a manual on how to do such a thing, that is not easily explained on irc
<bob2> rosen: why aren't you using gmailfs from ubuntu?
<seife> what do u guys think about novell suse linux?
<_Gray_> Seveas: i got a ? can i install 2 instances of breezy then update one to dapper. is this possible if they are all on one hard drive. separate partitions of course
<bob2> seife: you need to be a lot more specific
<dooglus> bob2: gmailfs is a filesystem.  he wants a mail-checker
<bob2> seife: #suse
<Seveas> _Gray_, sure
<rosen> bash: cd: /home/user/checkgmail-1.3: Ingen sdan fil eller filkatalog
<acetech> seveas, that is what I am looking for
<St^Anger^19m> is there a GUI way to recompile kernel?
<bob2> dooglus: ugh, I'm blind, thanks
<_Gray_> Seveas: can i share the swap between both as well?
<intelikey> bob2 only with kernel/initrds less than 4m  unpacked
<acetech> seveas, i am unable to find the howto on this
<bcl> seife, ubuntu is better, as long as you stick with 5.04
<Seveas> acetech, wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<dooglus> rosen: you should use whatever path you extracted checkgmail to there instead of /home/user/...
<Seveas> _Gray_, only if you don't use hibernate
<rosen> bob2, I have no idea what that is ... I just one something that can automatically check for new mail so I dont have to worry about it
<acetech> seveas, that does not show how to configure it
<bob2> rosen: there appear to be several gmail checkers in ubuntu already
<bob2> rosen: why not use one of them?
<_Gray_> Seveas: oh cool im on desktop so it should be sweet
<trigg3r> _Gray_: i did gconf-editor on /apps/nautilus/desktop as Seveas suggested and it's fine now. but do confirm if mounting to anywhere other than /media will not show a volume on the desktop?
<dooglus> bob2: do any of them work?
<rosen> dooglus, oh I thought I did
<dooglus> bob2: last time I tried them, they didn't
<bob2> dooglus: I don't know, I get one mail a month to my gmail account
<Seveas> trigg3r, confirm :)
<seife> bcl, tell me why
<rosen> dooglus, excuse me I need to check what exactly I'm doing here ;)
<_Gray_> trigg3r: yeah they wont mount
<_Gray_> trigg3r: show i mean
<dooglus> bob2: also, the ones in ubuntu scrape the HTML - it's a slow process.  checkgmail uses RSS so it's quicker
<rosen> bob2, I only found Evolusion so far wich dont exactly look too promising
<bob2> dooglus: ah
<bcl> seife, 5.10 has some problems with cd burning (from desktop, using apps is ok) and dvd playback is screwed at least for me. 5.04 works great.
<trigg3r> Seveas, _Gray_ ayt, thanks again! :)
<bob2> bcl: have you filed a bug?
<St^Anger^19m> !recompile
<ubotu> Not a clue, St^Anger^19m
<bcl> bob2, yeah its known.
<_Gray_> bcl: have you tried gnomebaker?
<St^Anger^19m> !kernel
<bcl> _Gray_, yeah. works great. Its the nautilus-cd-whatever app that got hosed.
<merly> st anger, there is an apt-get kernel sources or something like that i think
<dooglus> rosen: did you see at the top of my post, "In the following instructions, replace "/home/user" with any path you like."
<acetech> !kernel
<_Gray_> bcl: oh. hope they fix it in dapper. ive always used gnomebaker so i never really tried
<dooglus> rosen: you have to do that throughout.  replace it with the same each time :)
<St^Anger^19m> merly: is there a non-command line way ?
<St^Anger^19m> :)
<merly> hi _gray_/ i'm back with the same trouble, but slightly different. :)
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: if you require a gui, you should not be touching your kernel in any way
<bcl> rosen, are you looking for email apps? There's evolution, mozilla mail, thunderbird, mutt (text only). I think thunderbird and mozilla-mail support gmail checker extensions.
<merly> st anger i've never even done it. you could try gentoo to compile your kernel, but then you have to compile compile compile everything
<_Gray_> merly: what exactly is it?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: there are several configuration methods, tho, two of which are X-based
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: yes
<St^Anger^19m> one of those Xbased
<dra> this ubuntu-thingy kicks butt
<St^Anger^19m> there was oneon Caldera
<dra> ^^
<bcl> _Gray_, its just really nice to be able to right-click an iso and burn it. And I hate it when things that worked in previous releases get broken :)
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: the kernel includes two
<St^Anger^19m> bob2 which are?
<merly> gray - i am still having trouble with my partitions. now, at least, i only show 1 ntfs partition which takes up the whole hd or most of it...
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: config and gconfig
<_Gray_> bcl: bah tell me about it. thats why im installing dapper. do something about it instead of just idling around lol
<merly> gray but it won't resize for me. it says that it will, in gparted or the install utility, but then it doesn't
<rosen> dooglus, I figured it out ... and feel quite stupid now
<rosen> dooglus, thanks! heheheheh
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: however, if uing menuconfig is too complicated for someone, the chances they can configure a bootable kernel is kinda low
<bob2> why are all websites so ugly?
<rosen> bcl, I think I'll give this a shot ... I'm learning from this .. well slowly
<_Gray_> merly: ask Seveas: hed be more suited to this
<bcl> _Gray_, yep. I just backed up to 5.04 since it works great for me. I can even play NWN without installing the ATI driver.
<bob2> where all = 95%
<acetech> bob2, that is what i am looking for the how to on.... qconfig
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: sure ;)
<bcl> bob2, because noone listens to Nielsen (www.useit.com) <G>
<bob2> acetech: um, you're about to waste a whole day of your life
<merly> seveas - when i type cfdisk /dev/hda , it comes up o.k. but if i type cfdisk /dev/hda1 , i get a "fatal error". is that normal?
<bob2> are you sure that's what you want to do?
<acetech> bob2, i have compiled a lot of kernels before... is there a walkthrough on this?
<bob2> bcl: ah, I lost my link to that ages ago, thanks!
<Seveas> merly, yes, cfdisk acts on *drives* not *partitoins*
<liquidboy> is anyone else having trouble with synaptic? "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<Seveas> liquidboy, hit the reload button
<bob2> liquidboy: update, or 'sudo apt-get update'
<_Gray_> liquidboy: hit reload
<merly> seveas - i'm going to try to resize again so i can tell you the error i get
<trigg3r> brb
<liquidboy> tried it, i get this error "Could not download all repository indexes"
<liquidboy> the same thing
<liquidboy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Seveas> liquidboy, check your sources.list for double entries
<PHR023N> i'd like to give my great gratitude to the all the active helpers on this channel
<St^Anger^19m> is there a way to make ubuntu as fast as yoper?
<PHR023N> i've at last managed to recovered all 60 Gigs of my data
<acetech> how do i remove stuff from the startup script, like bluetooth and ntp time sync... etc?
<St^Anger^19m> that would make my day!
<Seveas> acetech, update-rc.d -f ntpdate
<liquidboy> seveas, i forgot where the list is...
<Seveas> same for others you want to disable
<dooglus> liquidboy: try "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*" then "sudo apt-get update" again
<Seveas> liquidboy, /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> acetech: if you've compiled them in the past, what are you asking for?
<intelikey> acetech man update-rc.d
<kismet> Hi all!
<acetech> bob2, because i like to make sure i am not missing something... i know gentoo has a good walkthrough... maybe ubuntu does not have one.  I think debian has one too..   should i use debians?
<_Gray_> acetech: heres a handy thread for you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<optish> i lost as to why my firestarter setup isnt working
<optish> anyone familiar with firestarter and internet connection sharing?
<bob2> acetech: what on earth are you talking about?
<_Gray_> optish: did you run it as root? (sudo)
<liquidboy> seveas, no double ups
<bob2> acetech: configure it, then come back and ask how to build it
<optish> _Gray_, yeh it works and all but i am not able to do internet connection sharing
<kismet> Anyone can help me with printf?
<_Gray_> optish: there was an option to enable it when you configured? that didnt work?
<optish> nope
<dooglus> kismet: the command?  or the function?
<Seveas> kismet, man printf
<kismet> dooglus, the function
<Seveas> kismet, or a programming book - this is no programming help channel
<optish> i am looking at the prefrences right now and it still don't make sense
<kismet> Seveas, ok :)
<dooglus> kismet: "man 3 printf" then :)   what's the problem?
<_Gray_> optish: do you use DHCP to get an I.P. address?
<os2mac> anyone have any luck getting all the function keys to work on a dell inspiron 8600? with K/Ubuntu?
<optish> how can i make firestater allow dns/dhcp connections from the lan connection....because dhcp/dns connection works if i stop firestarter
<merly> seveas - i in the [!!]  Partition Disks window on install. I select #1 primary 76.4 GB (lightning) (smiley face) ntfs /media/hda1, push enter
<optish> btw, i'm using dnsmasq
<Seveas> merly, use ntfsresize to resize ntfs, not cfdisk
<optish> i added dns and dhcp for lan connection under incoming policy but still nothing
<St^Anger^19m> why not have an i686 ISO together with an i386? that way newer pc's can take advantage...not only kernel stuff but also software
<merly> seveas is that on the install cd?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: it's pointless
<Knowerrors> What linux windowmanager/desktops do people use here (besides kde,gnome,xfce)?
<intelikey> kismet what about printf/gprintf ?
<bob2> Knowerrors: ion3
<St^Anger^19m> bob2?
<_Gray_> optish: under preferences > firewall > network settings, did u enable ICS and DHCP for the lan?
<Seveas> merly, the installer can simply resize things for you
<St^Anger^19m> bob2 y?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: have you benchmarked it to see if it's faster or not?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: other people have, and found very very few things benefit
<St^Anger^19m> Yoper is faster
<optish> _Gray_, yep
<merly> seveas thats what i'm using. but after i clicked on it, it just goes back to the screen with 76 GB (it doesn't 'take')
<St^Anger^19m> and they say its compiled for i686
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: where can I see the study you did into how yoper uses gcc optimisations to be faster?
<merly> seveas i'm on the installer or whatever
<aghaster> was anyone able to use nvu on ubuntu x86_64?
<aghaster> i compiled it
<St^Anger^19m> bob2?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: or did you use it, feel that it was faster, then assume it was because of gcc flags?
<St^Anger^19m> wot study
<liquidboy> no ideas then?
<aghaster> and it segfaults when i try to run it
<aghaster> line 159: 22375 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: right, so you're guessing it would help
<aghaster> :/
<dooglus> merly: there's very little error checking in the installer.  if you have windows, do a full "chkdsk/f" in windows to fix whatever the problem is.
<_Gray_> optish: do you have a router? maybe its conflicting with the firewall
<Seveas> merly, not cfdisk on the install cd but simply the ubuntu installer, if your ntfs partition is not hopelessly fragmented, it can be resized
<optish> _Gray_, i even ln -s dnsmasq to dhcpd under /etc/init.d to stop firestarter from complaining about dhcp....i know the dhcp/dns server works cause my laptop can get the settings when firestarter is not running
<optish> _Gray_, i thought so but i disbaled nat and dhcp features on the router
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: look i'm no guru...all i'm saying is from an end-user experience..after all the flah and optimisations and stuff, Yoper was faster
<St^Anger^19m> so i was wondering
<St^Anger^19m> if the same could be done with Ubuntu
<merly> seveas - - i was using the installer. i will try chdisk and defrag
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, then stick to yoper
<frej> hmm, why does rebuilding an ubuntu dapper package complain about "make: *** No rule to make target `install', needed by `binary/epiphany-browser-dev'.
<frej> "
<_Gray_> optish, im lost on this one,maybe seveas will know
<St^Anger^19m> Seveas: i want a mix
<St^Anger^19m> ubuntu....with the speed of Yoper
<St^Anger^19m> is that possible?
<dooglus> I had a problem recently with resizing an NTFS partition.  there was some kind of small problem on the partition, but the installer wouldn't tell me about it - the resize just didn't 'take'.
<rosen> dooglus, it seems to work now ... I got an error saying ' Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)' but I can't really see anything wrong
<Seveas> frej, depends on how you are rebuilding it
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, what is Yoper?
<optish> using dnsmasq in place of dhcp3-server wont matter would it?
<dooglus> ntfsresize told me in the end that I should do a "chkdsk/f" to fix it, and then it was fine.
<St^Anger^19m> _Gray_ another distro
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, wouldnt lfs be faster?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: you're missing the point
<Seveas> frej, apt-get build-dep epiphany-browser && apt-get -b source epiphany-browser HAS to work
<frej> Seveas:  in debian i just used dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: people have looked into it and found that gcc optimisations basically do not help for most things
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, no it's not possible
<St^Anger^19m> _Gray_ if i was a guru, yes
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: for the things it does help, it's already used, automatically and transparently
<Seveas> frej, that should work on UBuntu too
<frej> ugh
<frej> thought so
<frej> nasty error
<dooglus> rosen: well, if it works...
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: so what makes Yoper faster?
<Seveas> frej, would you mind sending the complete output to the pastebin
<dooglus> rosen: by the way, version 1.4 is available noww - I updated that forums post for the new version.
<frej> since, epiphany is broken on my dapper. Though a rebuild might help
<Seveas> St^Anger^19m, probably it lacks a lot of features that Ubuntu has
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: i have no idea if it is faster or not
<TotalNewb> Does anyone know what activscp.h does? I'm trying to install wine and it's being a pain.
<optish> maybe i should try something else in place of firestarter
<optish> any recommendations?
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, it's probably just cut alot of the 'fluff' that makes ubuntu so user-friendly
<bob2> TotalNewb: you're aware that wine is available, precompiled, in ubuntu, right?
<dooglus> optish: do you need a gui
<_Gray_> bob2: its an ancient version
<dooglus> ?
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: on the same machine, it loaded much faster, much more responsive overall...OOo loads in no time..that kind of fast..
<PHR023N> dooglus: may i ask what prog do you for resizing an NTFS partition?
<rosen> dooglus, it should notify me when it realizes that right ?
<hollywoodb> St^Anger^19m: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89842.html
<intelikey> TotalNewb 'sudo apt-get install wine '
<TotalNewb> I tried that. Synaptic said the instilation files are missing.
<optish> dooglus, would prefer it..making it easier to add rules later but right now to get started not really
<dooglus> PHR023N: I used 'ntfsresize' from the 'ntfsprogs' package
<rosen> dooglus, with that autoupdate thing that is in Ubuntu
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: perception != reality
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: if you were willing to investigate it, then other people could use that to help ubuntu feel as fast
<dooglus> rosen: checkgmail isn't in the ubuntu repositories, so you'll not get update notifications, no
<rosen> allright
<intelikey> ubotu tell TotalNewb about repos
<dooglus> optish: I use ipkungfu.  it doesn't have a gui though.
<rosen> dooglus, i'll try to do it manually
<rosen> dooglus, good with a challenge ;) ... for the newbs
<medom> how 2 do a ISO?
<liquidboy> i don't see any reason at all that synaptic should be having problems, unless a server is down, in which case others would know about it...
<dooglus> medom: 'do'?
<medom> yes
<dooglus> liquidboy: did you try what I suggested?
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: perception??? does a stopwatch fit in perception?
<Madpilot> hi all
<optish> dooglus, it'll have options for internet connection sharing?
<Madpilot> medom: do you mean "how do I burn an ISO?"
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: if you used a stopwatch, that would be useful research
<dooglus> optish: I'm not sure.
<St^Anger^19m> i did use it
<dooglus> optish: all linux firewalls are pretty much just front-ends to iptables anyway.
<_Gray_> medom: do you mean burn an iso or create an iso?
<optish> right i know
<St^Anger^19m> OOo Writer...loaded in 4 seconds on Yoper
<medom> no. i have a cd, i need to do a img, i try whit dd if ... of
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: great
<optish> but i'm lazy
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: how many runs did you do?
<medom> i need create
<liquidboy> dooglus, after i entered the first command, it came up with another prompt (just the arrow)
<liquidboy> didn't seem to do anything
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, thats not exactly fast
<liquidboy> maybe i hsould try it again
<intelikey> medom  "do"  could mean anything from copy delete download burn to disk or mount    so  do an iso ????
<dooglus> liquidboy: that means you've got unbalanced quotes, or brackets, or some such
<St^Anger^19m> _Gray_ then what aboout 13 seconds on Ubuntu?
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, lol your pc must be slow
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, well no-ones stopping you from going back to yoper
<dooglus> liquidboy: or that I did...
<St^Anger^19m> of course...Pentium 4 Northwood 3.0Ghz with 1Gh corsair ram 3-3-3-6
<liquidboy> dooglus unbalanced quotes?
<niterider> anyone know anything about audacity
<St^Anger^19m> thats slow?
<techrush> you guys seen this: http://www.eggheaven2000.com/detailed/2735.html
<frej> well, Seveas it fails right after dh_installdirs
<St^Anger^19m> * 2-3-3-6
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, wow those are real loose timings there
<medom> no. i need do a iso.
<liquidboy> niterider, i've used it quite a bit in windows, i dont know if that's useful to you or not...
<frej> i'm not getting any errors otherwise
<intelikey> medom forgive my lag time.    use a cdrecording tool to rip the cd
<intelikey> !rip
<niterider> i installed it in 5.10 ubuntu
<ubotu> intelikey: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<niterider> but
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, wow my celeron loads ooo2 faster on ubuntu....
<St^Anger^19m> and i used the same machine to test
<liquidboy> dooglus, do you want to give me the commands again, incase you misspelt them?
<St^Anger^19m> so the pc is no excuse
<frej> i should mention that i'm running dapper
<niterider> on start up i get the following error message
<intelikey> !rip a cd
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, intelikey
<Seveas> !ask the bot
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: timed, repeated trials are valuable information
<dooglus> liquidboy: I put double quotes around the 2 commands.  you shouldn't.
<St^Anger^19m> i did repeat
<medom> yes. i need rip a cd
<dooglus> 02:50 < dooglus> liquidboy: try "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*" then "sudo apt-get update" again
<_Gray_> !tell _Gray_ about mp3
<St^Anger^19m> i restarted the system over and over again
<St^Anger^19m> same results
<Naxcon> will someone give me the command to change the permissions on a file to allow everyone to do everything?
<taxman> Naxcon: man chmod
<St^Anger^19m> why do u make fun of me ? :(
<niterider> There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer, you will not be able to play or record audio
<_jason> Naxcon, chmod 777 file
* beej_ is back (gone 05:22:33)
<intelikey> Naxcon chmod 777 file
<beej_> y helo thar.
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m, I cant believe a p4 with 1gb ram takes 12s to load ooo2..... my celeron does it in like 6
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: who is making fun of you?
<medom> i have a ubuntu cd, i need do a image
<intelikey> Naxcon  man chmod
<TotalNewb> I swear this apt-get system is the biggest pain in the neck. Why can't you just download things and have them install without spending your entire evening configuring and tweeking and arguing with out of sate archive information. Is it so freaking hard to keep an archive directory? for the love of God this is so stupidly difficult to install a simple fucntion.
<liquidboy> dooglus, rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<beej_> i don't have a script, lol
<St^Anger^19m> bob2: you're being sarcastic :(
<dooglus> liquidboy: I meant for you to copy the * but not the "
<Seveas> * beej_ is back (gone 05:22:33) <-- that
<frej> TotalNewb: the reason is binary compatability, not apt-get ;)
<intelikey> medom you can not do an image.
<liquidboy> yep
<_Gray_> TotalNewb: it just takes a little getting used to. dont sweat it
<liquidboy> dooglus, i did that
<Seveas> do NOT run auto-awy crap in here
<taxman> TotalNewb: write a better system and we'll see :)
<beej_> oh, it was in xchat =\
<dooglus> liquidboy: oh, that's ok then.  that error's to be expected.
<beej_> sorry
<liquidboy> my initial command was sudo >rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: when?
<TotalNewb> Trust me, if I could I would.
<optish> is there any sort of server package that can do UPnP for routing?
<bob2> St^Anger^19m: if you really did time and repeat this, it is useful data
<bob2> optish: "windows"
<St^Anger^19m> _Gray_ what can i say....it's what i got...
<Dido-> Would someone tell me how to create a shortcut for a folder on desktop?
<medom> yes. i dont know to do a imagen
<liquidboy> dooglus, do i go ahead with the next one? or will it not work?
<MarkShark> Is anyone familiar with the theory of how USB scanner permissions are supposed to work on Breezy? I'm stumped.
<qt2> err, should i have dri enabled when using nvidia-glz?
<dooglus> liquidboy: yeah, go ahead :)
<Seveas> Dido-, ln -s /path/to/folder ~/Desktop/some_name
<bob2> MarkShark: presumably something like plugdev should own it
<beej_> A lot of people seem to have problems with USB scanners/printers...
<St^Anger^19m> _Gray_ i prelinked my system and performance got better on ubuntu....Yoper comes prelinked out of the box
<optish> bob2, i meant for ubuntu by packages...ubuntu package in repository
<St^Anger^19m> but it still was no match
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m: what i did was install server on my celeron box then did a sudo apt-get install build-essential libstdc++5 ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> MarkShark, make sure you are in the scanner group
<bob2> optish: I don't believe anything aside from bittorrent clients use it
<MarkShark> bob2: Thanks...looking up plugdev now...
<lotia> can anyone recommend a good console based frontend for cd/dvd burn utils?
<_Gray_> St^Anger^19m: what does prelinking do? is it like prefetch on xp?
<taxman> is there a way to refresh a program's gui in gnome? program is running but the interface is frozen
<St^Anger^19m> _Gray_ yes i should think so
<optish> thats not the point
<bob2> MarkShark: tail'ing syslog while plugging it in should be useful, too
<intelikey> folks i don't know what eastern language medom speeks but would someone tell him how to make an iso of the ubuntu cd please.
<MarkShark> Seveas: I am in the scanner group, but "scanimage -L" works for right, but not me.
<bob2> lotia: cdrecord
<_Gray_> lotia: why not use gnomebaker?
<bob2> _Gray_: no
<frej> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5641
<_Gray_> lotia: although you can use cdrecord.
<_Gray_> bob2: lol too late
<bob2> _Gray_: it pre-resolves undefinied runtime linking references, so the linker has les to do when the preogram starts
<lotia> _Gray_: well i'm recording on a remote machine.
<merly> dooglus - i didn't even know there was a chkdsk. i am running it now
<lotia> so command line is easier
<bob2> that work is undone everytime libraries are updated/moved
<_Gray_> lotia: oh i see yeah cdrecord would do it
<St^Anger^19m> me off 2 slp
<St^Anger^19m> cu again tomorrow
<Dido-> Seveas thank you. i've done this one but do you know if it's possible with the file browser  (or simply with mouse)
<St^Anger^19m> 10q
<_Gray_> bob2: sounds interesting i remember reading about it when installing gentoo
<St^Anger^19m> _Gray_ some wiki tells u how to do it
<St^Anger^19m> !prelink
<arndtl> #aeonteam
<ubotu> prelink is, like, totally, a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<St^Anger^19m> it boosted my system
<St^Anger^19m> bye all
<_Gray_> cya
<Seveas> ugh... prelink...
<bob2> the fact the bot only knows references to the forums for that worries me
<bob2> but does not surprise me in the least ;p
<_Gray_> Seveas: prelink bad?
<Knowerrors> Anyone try SyphonyOS/Mezzo desktop on ubuntu?  Im looking for a package that will work on it
<Seveas> bob2, :)
<taxman> ok, is there a way to refresh the gui of a program that's frozen
<merly> dooglas - apparently chkdsk / f ran no prob - it said it woudl run next time at start up. and here it is already reboote.d i missed the whole thing!
<frej> hmm, is epiphany broken for anyone in dapper?
<Seveas> _Gray_, prelink is weird
<bob2> taxman: why do you think the program is still running?
<MarkShark> Thanks for the usbscanner help. I just found a link which suggests logging out and logging back in is necessary. Does that make sense to anyone?
<taxman> top
<bob2> that sounds exactly like the gui thread is hung
<bob2> frej: what does the BTS say?
<cafuego> there then
<bob2> MarkShark: after adding yourself to a group, yes
<cafuego> lessee if we still lag like hell when ftping
<optish> _Gray_, got any other recommendations aprt from ipkungfu ...too many config files
<bob2> cafuego: wondershaping?
<frej> haven't seen anything bob2
<aleahey> Knowerrors: i tried, didnt work
<_Gray_> optish: Sorry.
<MarkShark> Thanks...bye
<cafuego> bob2: tc
<taxman> bob2: so you're saying I'm stuck?
<bob2> taxman: I'm wondering what leads you to believe it hasn't hung entirely
* cafuego now has a groovy setup where the main Linux server is linked as router to net via p2p wifi link
<Phoul> Is there anything like VB for ubuntu?
<pete__> i just got into an argument with some moron who claims i'm not using linux -_-
<Seveas> Phoul, thank god, NO!
<Phoul> YAY!
<Phoul> :D
<taxman> well it minimizes easy. otherwise wishful thinking I guess
<Seveas> it doesn't get much worse than php on linux
<Phoul> :D
<Phoul> Seveas...
<cafuego> Phoul: VB goes with anything, not specifically Ubuntu.
<bob2> Phoul: realbasic
<frej> 1) epiphany it won't start 2) i can't rebuild it (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5641)
<Phoul> The Seveas?
<merly> do the ubuntu boss people take suggestions on what sort of hardware support to add to the install or live cds?
<bob2> cafuego: vb original stout is surprisingly good
<bob2> merly: no
<taxman> bob2: and I really wanted to save it's data before I had to kill it
<bob2> merly: they support whatever has drivers
<Dex-Freudii> hi there
<merly> for some reason i've had better luck with the gentoo install cd (immediate recognition) than with ubuntu
<Seveas> <Phoul> The Seveas? <-- I am a The now?
<bob2> merly: if something is not supported, file a bug
<Dex-Freudii> has anybody installed skype on ubuntu hoary?
<cafuego> bob2: Without ANY lag and still downloading I can say "YAY!" to that ;-)
<bob2> haha
<Phoul> Seveas, like the person who made the respositoy
<Phoul> ?
<_Gray_> merly: use the Ubuntu Device Databse under Applications > System Tools
<merly> bob2- how do i describe this problem where there is a bar across the top of my screen, and (what should be) the bottom of the display is above that? squished?
<frej> ick, not fun learning another package system from scratch
<Seveas> Phoul, in that case yes
<Phoul> 0-0
<bob2> merly: sounds reasonable
<Phoul> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR PUTTING SKYPE IN THERE!
<Dex-Freudii> has anybody installed skype on ubuntu hoary?
<merly> bob2 - :v) is there no technical name for the phenomenon?
<frej> so much knowledge you have to learn again :( (deb/rpm)
<Seveas> Phoul, please don't scream
<Phoul> sorry
<Phoul> :P
<Phoul> Just your like...
<Phoul> :|
<Phoul> BIG!
<Phoul> :P
<sethk> merly, your monitor can't handle your video settings
* Dex-Freudii got lost 
<frej> Seveas: did you see the paste-bin link?
<Seveas> frej, yes but I chose to ignore it, it's 3:19am and I should get some sleep
<coyote10> hello
<frej> hehe ok
<frej> fair enough
<frej> same here ;)
<Phoul> Gah i have a question
<Phoul> Is there anything like photoshop for ubuntu
<Phoul> I cant find anything like that
<bob2> Dex-Freudii: please just ask your question...
<bob2> p	gimp
<_Gray_> Phoul: gimp
<Phoul> Ahh
<Phoul> Now you see
<Dex-Freudii> bob2, has anybody installed skype on ubuntu hoary?
<Phoul> I cant seem to crop with that
<randabis> hmm i actually hve a problem for once
<bob2> Dex-Freudii: yes, lots of people
<coyote10> i have a winmodem pctel hsp56 mr and i can don't work?
<Dex-Freudii> ok thanx
<bob2> Dex-Freudii: did you have a follow-up question?
<Dex-Freudii> not necessarily
<dooglus> merly: you have to use the "/f" option.  I ran it without the first time, and it found nothing.
<liquidboy> dooglus, i think it worked, btw, when i typed apt-get update, did i enable the multiverse repositores?
<dooglus> but when I used "/f" it found and fixed the problem.
<taxman> coyote10: google for linmodem to see if yours is a supported model
<dooglus> liquidboy: no.  the stuff I told you to do didn't change anything other than fix the broken cache
<merly> dooglus - i typed that. it said it had to reboot, becaues some process was using drive. then i rebooted and i didn't even see it work
<liquidboy> oh right
<randabis> my laptop keyboard suddenly freezes up sometimes everything else works though anyone had this problem? anyone have suggestions to fix this? I'm using kubuntu breezy
<liquidboy> well, i think it worked, thans
<liquidboy> *thanks
<intelikey> coyote10 winmodems are by defination "windows" modems    if you get it to work you are amoung the fortunate.
<bulio> installed ubuntu!!!!
<coyote10> yes i do but not found the driver
<_Gray_> ubuntu? whats that?
<bulio> but how do I update?
<bulio> I got this cd last year
<Dex-Freudii> bulio, apt-get
<_Gray_> edit your sources.list then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bulio> apt-get what?
<Dex-Freudii> whatever you want
<Dex-Freudii> which version do you have?
<bulio> 4.10
<_Gray_> bulio: when i say edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, you should remove all the SINGLE #'s then do sudo apt-get update && suo apt-get upgrade
<Dex-Freudii> bulio, waw... that's pretty old
<Dex-Freudii> why don't you download last ubuntu
<Dex-Freudii> sorry... latest ubuntu
<merly> dooglas - now i can see it's running. verifying indexes. thanks
<bulio> do I really need to?
<intelikey> Dex-Freudii yeah a whole year..... </sarcasm>
<Madpilot> bulio: there's been a huge amount of upgrades & improvements
<_Gray_> bulio: upgrading to 5.10 should show alot of improvements across the board
* Dex-Freudii looks at intelikey surprised
<bulio> so I need to re-download a CD?
<_Gray_> bulio: yes
<Dex-Freudii> bulio, yes
<bulio> can I download it and burn it in ubuntu?
<merly> is ntfs resize on the live cd?
<Madpilot> bulio: you can update in place, probably
<_Gray_> bulio: yes
<Dex-Freudii> bulio, i guess so
<randabis> my laptop keyboard suddenly freezes up sometimes everything else works though anyone had this problem? anyone have suggestions to fix this? I'm using kubuntu breezy
<FarrisG> ANy idea why all my gnome theme icons are screwed up in a VNC session? They used to be fine. In fact, they still look fine if I'm using vino/remote-desktop. But not when I use realvnc or tightvnc
<bulio> or can I update to it?
<_Gray_> bulio: you can dist-update
<_Gray_> bulio: but its better to just get a fresh install
<intelikey> if ubuntu is not good one year after you get it, why bother with it?   on the other hand if all is working well one year later then why mess it up with upgrades?
<steve_> does anyone know the shortcut for minimizing a window in enlightement?
<Dex-Freudii> _Gray_, dist-update downloads the whole iso image or just the packages to update??
<bulio> the mouse seems so non-responsive
<nickrud> bulio, you would probably have to download just as much, if not more for upgrading in place (and go thru hoary on the way)
<_Gray_> intelikely: that sort of thinking would mean that we would go nowhere
<Madpilot> bulio: if you do the dist-upgrade, go from 4.10 to 5.04 to 5.10, don't skip 5.04 - there have been problems doing that...
<bulio> 533 mhz processor
<nickrud> better to just get a new iso
<Dex-Freudii> intelikey, ......
<bulio> 300MB ram
<bulio> that good?
<MarkShark> I'm still tracking down a usb scanner installation problem. /usr/share/doc/libsane/README.Debian.gz refers to a /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.hotplug script. That doesn't exist on my system. Can anyone who has a usb scanner working on breezy check for the existence of that file?
<_Gray_> Dex-Freudii: it updates all packages to what are in the latest release
<bulio> so dl new iso with ubuntu?
<_Gray_> Dex-Freudii: it can mess up a system though
<bulio> burn it as .iso?
<_Gray_> bulio: yes
<Dex-Freudii> _Gray_, that's waht I thought
<intelikey> bulio i have ran ubuntu on p133 with 64m ram  so you have a fine system.
<Madpilot> intelikey: with Gnome on that system?
<_Gray_> well i have to go now lunch time cya everyone
<TotalNewb> Grrr. I =HATE= this damn instilation system. I can't even fix the blasted problem because it won't let me save any changes to my sources.list file. I even chowned the blasted file and it won't let me save it. Can this system be any more obtuse?!
<bulio> ok
<bulio> how can I make the mouse more responsive?
<intelikey> Madpilot yes.  but not ub desktop it is too bloated for the small hdd
<optish> okay somehow firestarter and internet connection sharing works if i use static ip....still cant get dhcp to work...i did allow dhcp for incoming connections from lan under policies
<_Gray_> you have to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dex-Freudii> bulio, give him some cheesse
<jackhong> question: hi everyone, gksudo doesn't work for me anymore, i tried running it from command-line, it asks for the password directly from the terminal instead of poping up a window, and it echos the password back as clear text, help please!
<Dex-Freudii> bbl
<Madpilot> intelikey: I bet... that's a pretty old system!
<intelikey> hdd 1g
<optish> any thing i am missing on how to get dhcp to work?
<bulio> so dl the .iso, and ubuntu will have the tools to burn it?
<tonyyarusso> MarkShark: I don't have that file, but there is an executable libusbscanner in that folder.
<tonyyarusso> MarkShark: Mine's a USB scanner/copier/printer combo.
<bimberi> bulio: yes, right click on the ISO file in nautilus and select Write to CD/DVD
<bulio> k
<merly> is there a text-only install method?
<MarkShark> tonyyarusso: Thanks...
<AbdulSpiegel> beb beb
<bob2> jackhong: what did you change since it last worked?
<bob2> merly: you can disable the fb, yes
<j1> hey all i'd like a hand creating a linux partition on a second hard drive...  appreciated : )
<intelikey> Madpilot find out when 1g hdd's came out and that will be about the age.
<jackhong> bob2, i switched to nss-ldap
<AbdulSpiegel> Umm , can anyone assist me in getting my sound to work??/
<bob2> j1: is that really what you want to do, or do you want to make a filesystem?
<DeezNuts> Newbie Needs Help...accessing NTFS drives on machine as current user
<jackhong> bob2, but everything else works fine
<bob2> AbdulSpiegel: not unless you provide a lot more detail
<bob2> jackhong: uh
<bob2> jackhong: does it work for local accounts?
<bob2> DeezNuts: /msg ubotu ntfs
<jackhong> bob2, haven't tried that
<j1> hmm, bob2,  i think i need a partition to put a filesystem on, so i'm thinking I need BOTH// : )
<merly> bob2 - you fixed it again. :v) much better.
<merly> bob2 - so the squishy issue is a fb prob
<j1> or am I waay of base here.  maybe partitions are a windows thing, i thought they were part of PC disk structure
<AbdulSpiegel> bob2, well bob, its quite simple, it doesnt work. when i was trying knoppix it work fine, i could hear the sounda and play a CD, then i install ubuntu and bam nothing...
<jackhong> bob2, sudo works fine, but gksu/gksudo do not
<TotalNewb> This thing is %&^$&*%^$^)(&*^#@%^ RETARDED!
<Nigelenki> model name      : Mobile Genuine Intel(R) processor       1600MHz
<j1> whats wrong Tota
<j1> l
<Nigelenki> What daemon scales the CPU speed on Mobile Pentium M's
<odie5533> Can I run a php script from an sh script
<cafuego> odie5533: 'powernowd'
<bob832> anyone here use the app whereami ?
<j1> bob2: you there?
<cafuego> odie5533: Yes.
<cafuego> Nigelenki powernowd
<intelikey> j1  'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdc '   assumes ide cable 2 master    and make what ever partitions you like.    then 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc1 '   assumes the first partition you make and ext3 file system.
<TotalNewb> I'm just going back to windows. At least as crappy and virus riden as it is you can install a simple freaking program without wasting your entire day off.
<GURT> i can't get the Audio Disc icon off of my desktop
<merly> w00t! dooglus, you're a genius !!
<odie5533> cafueg: how exactly?
<jackhong> bob2, should i try a local account?
<DeezNuts> Newbie Needs Help...accessing NTFS drives on machine as current user
<sethk> DeezNuts, do man mount, check the uid= and gid= in NTFS mount options
<bimberi> ubotu tell DeezNuts about mountwindows
<j1> thanks inteli...
<AbdulSpiegel> anyone?
<bulio> downloading now
<odie5533> how do I run a php script from an sh script?
<techrush> ubotu tell techrush about mountwindows
<intelikey> GURT just another reason i dislike 'auto-everything'
<j1> it is hdb, and there is already a fat32 partition on it
<DeezNuts> sethk: where can I find that?
<j1> so i'm thinking it will be hdb2
<sethk> DeezNuts, find what?  the man page?  Open a terminal and type    man mount
<bob2> j1: ?
<pldn> would anyone have any experience with 32bit j2sdk's on ubuntu amd64?
<bob2> jackhong: er, of course
<intelikey> odie5533 you call it just like you would from the command line
<bulio> wowo
<j1> yes bob2
<bob2> jackhong: how else will you figure out if it's ldap being fucked or not?
<bulio> linux is so much better than windows ME!!!!!
<odie5533> intelikey: how do I call it from teh command line though
<GURT> how can i turn it off?
<bob2> AbdulSpiegel: that's not even close to specific enough
<GURT> nvm, ill poke around
<bob2> AbdulSpiegel: put your /var/log/dmesg, output of "lspci" and "lsmod" up somewhere
<jackhong> bob2, ldap should be working...
<bob2> AbdulSpiegel: e.g. pastebin.ca
<intelikey> file.php  most likely  :)
<bob2> jackhong: and so should gksudo
<techrush> stupid bot
<merly> at last, it's installing!
<Madpilot> GURT: there's an option to turn that desktop display off, I'm digging for it for you...
<pldn> it looks like its needing libXp.so.6, but after combing through apt, it only seems there is a 64bit version available... any ideas?
<linlin> Is the KDE that is in the Ubuntu repo's the new KDE 3.5?
<GURT> i got it
<GURT> thanks
<jackhong> bob2, i am able to anything else but not gksudo
<bob2> linlin: your question didn't specify which version of ubuntu
<jackhong> bob2, to do *
<AbdulSpiegel> ok hang on
<Madpilot> GURT: remind me where it is, then? :)
<bob2> jackhong: yes, now try it
<linlin> Oh, my bad 5.10
<odie5533> how do I call a php script from the command line
<bob2> pldn: install ia32-libs?
<bulio> how do I minimize xchat to tray?
<GURT> i turen doff mount removeable storage
<Siph0n> is it safe to get Wine from Synaptic? i thought i saw that i should follow other instructions?
<bob2> odie5533: php4 whatever.php
<bob2> odie5533: tho, idally, you don't do that
<pldn> bob2: yessir... doesnt look like it contains libXp
<linlin> its regular ubuntu 5.10 server install
<tonyyarusso> Anybody know of a good HTML tag-checker app?
<bob2> tonyyarusso: tidy
<intelikey> odie5533   file.php  most likely  :)
<bob2> wait, no
<bimberi> linlin: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<bob2> validate from w3c-tools or whatever it is
<Madpilot> TongMaster: tidy - which is built into Bluefish
<pldn> bob2: Im running firefox 1.5 32bit just fine, so mixed mode is working.. somewhat ;)
<tonyyarusso> bob2: Is that in repos?
<bob2> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> bob2: Thanks.
<bob2> pldn: chroot time, I suppose
<bob832> if i put in the command mv myfile.txt put don't put in a destination, where would the file go?
<pldn> bob2: thats the rub... I really dont want to chroot this
<bob2> bob832: nowhere
<bob2> bob832: that's not a valid command, and mv will tell you so
<linlin> yes, but im not using kubuntu, i am asking if i just do something like "sudo apt-get install kde" will i get 3.5?
<intelikey> odie5533   /path/to/script/scriptname.php     ?
<pldn> bob2: I will if i have to, but it seems a pretty big waste to double everything up
<bob832> hmm, ok thanks
<intelikey> and it may not end in .<anything>
<bob2> pldn: yes, using 32-bit applications on an amd64 system is suboptimal
<pldn> bob2: is there a good place i can rtfm on it?
<pldn> bob2: most of the ones ive seen were just standard chroots, nothing about getting i386 debs on there
<bob2> uh?
<bimberi> linlin: no, 3.4.3
<bob2> the point of making the chroot is to set it up using i386 packages
<DeezNuts> sethk: I have my NTFS drives "mounted" but it won't let me access them...I don't have correct permissions, however, I'm the only user on the machine
<linlin> damn
<pldn> bob2: I understand that, but what ive seen on the net, the docs were just setting up normal jails, not those with 32bit support
<sethk> DeezNuts, as I told you already, use the uid= and gid= for NTFS options with mount
<sethk> DeezNuts, use your uid and gid, then you own all the mounted files
<DeezNuts> sethk: I'm sorry...I'm really new to this, I'll see if I can find that
<Tebari> Guys I need some help. I installed breezy, updated it and rebooted. But then it freezes when it tries to load X11.
<sethk> DeezNuts, how are you mounting it?
<pldn> bob2: either way, once the chroot gets setup, is it safe to remove ia32-libs* and linux32?
<jackhong> bob2, i tried gksudo with a local account, still doesn't work
<bimberi> linlin: however, if you add the repository mentioned on that page you should get 3.5
<DeezNuts> sethk: it's automatically mounted on my desktop
<TheDiff|detached> hey
<linlin> and it wont break anything?
<TheDiff|detached> is there a way to recover an installation with the normal install CD?
<toothpick> Theoretically if I have a debian install and change all my sources to ubuntu...then and apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade would be safe?
<intelikey> jackhong kde or gnome ?
<sethk> DeezNuts, ok, you have to remount it with different options.  If you are really new, probably the easy thing to do is edit /etc/fstab
<jackhong> Insecta, gnome
<jackhong> intelikey, gnome
<pete__> toothpick sounds like a bad idea....
<bob2> pldn: except that things like openoffice won't work anymore, yes
<bob2> jackhong: does sudo?
<merly> hrmm. i bet there is some clickey clickey where i don't install support for all 6000 languages, isn't there?
<bob2> TheDiff|detached: sure
<sethk> DeezNuts, add the options for uid= and gid=, then umount it and mount it again (Or just reboot)
<pldn> roger that... thanks!
<jackhong> bob2, sudo works
<j1> root@ubuntu:~# mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb2
<j1> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<j1> Could not stat /dev/hdb2 --- No such file or directory
<j1> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<bob2> toothpick: if you have to ask, no
<TheDiff|detached> hmm
<toothpick> pete__: ok
<bulio> how do I change my root password?
<bimberi> linlin: not done it personally, so no idea, but i would be pretty confident
<bob2> j1: which is pretty clear.../dev/hdb2 does not exist
<calamari> hi
<bob2> bulio: you don't. wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<TheDiff|detached> the issue is there was a bad shutdown, and now Ubuntu is complaining about the minix module missing and wont mount my harddrives
<j1> yep, but i just created in in cfdisk
<jackhong> bob2, same problem as my ldap account
<j1> then went back into cfdisk and it shows it
<TheDiff|detached> i'm trying to figure out what my options are at this point
<bob2> j1: it may or may not be recreated before you reboot
<sethk> TheDiff|detached, minix?  You are using minix?
<bimberi> linlin: by the way, installing the kubuntu-desktop package will be equivalent to a kubuntu install (fyi)
<TheDiff|detached> sethk: haha no
<j1> thanks, i'll reboot and check again.
<TheDiff|detached> but it complains about a minix module
<TheDiff|detached> i dont know why
<bob2> jackhong: do you know how to use strace?
<intelikey> j1  'fdisk -l /dev/hdb  '    it shows there ?
<linlin> do i still need to add that repo bimberi ?
<sethk> TheDiff|detached, that sounds like your partition table is borked
<bob2> actually, nevermind
<jackhong> bob2, not really..
<TheDiff|detached> sethk: how can i recover it?
<jackhong> bob2, strace <command> ?
<tjs> will breezy-updates get firefox 1.5 ?
<bimberi> linlin: only if you want 3.5, otherwise you'll get 3.4
<bimberi> tjs: no
<bimberi> ubotu tell tjs about firefox15
<tjs> thanks
<bimberi> tjs: np :)
<tjs> :)
<techrush> someone tell that bot to tell me about mounting windows partition
<techrush> cuz it wouldnt listen to me
<calamari> I'm considering buying a dvd+-rw drive.. is there software available for linux to rip, convert, etc.. dvd movies? (for legal purposes only, of course)
<techrush> or im too dumb to use it
<bimberi> ubotu tell techrush about mountwindows
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<techrush> thx
<TheDiff|detached> calamari: there are definitely programs for burning
<TheDiff|detached> i'm not sure about ripping
<tjs> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/windows
<tjs> or something like that
<ElitePete> hm
<sethk> TheDiff|detached, if you know what it should be, you can just use fdisk and set the numbers correctly
<TheDiff|detached> sethk: i'm not sure if its the partition table
<sulli> Could anyone help me get my wireless card working in Breezy,  I have been trying to use ndiswrapper, I have installed the windows driver and it recognizes that I have the hardware but the card won't appear in the network configurations
<TheDiff|detached> i think it other files in the filesystem
<TheDiff|detached> like system files
<techrush> hm
<sethk> TheDiff|detached, if it thinks you have a minix partition, then the partition table is borked
<techrush> i have no problem with the windows partion auto mounting its just that i cannot access it
<TheDiff|detached> because in ASH i can mount the drives if i use the explicit mount command
<techrush> unless i sudo nautilus
<calamari> TheDiff|detached: am I going to run into driver problems, or are these things pretty standardized?  (it's a sony)
<techrush> which is annoying
<TheDiff|detached> calamari: hmm i'm not too sure
<ElitePete> hm
<ElitePete> htmmm.......
<intelikey> ElitePete you said that already
<jackhong> bob2, i don't think gksudo is crashing, because it does ask me for the password, but instead of poping up a window it prompts for the password directly from commandline
<ElitePete> intelikey i know :-0
* Goldfish is back
<cyphase> what's wrong with the C++ statement..
<cyphase> command_list	=	["ps",			"fl",			"aa"] ;
<cyphase> if command list was declared..
<cyphase> string command_list[3] ;
<cyphase> i haven't coded C++ for a while..
<calamari> TheDiff|detached: np, thanks :)
<sethk> cyphase, try {} instead of [] 
<TheDiff|detached> if i do a reinstallation of ubuntu with the regular install disk, will it overwrite my homedirectory and such
<bob2> jackhong: sounds like a bug in gksudo
<cyphase> llol
<cyphase> oh yea
<bob2> TheDiff|detached: depends how you set your system up
<jackhong> bob2, i dont' knwo, it worked before
<TheDiff|detached> bob2: explain
<bob2> TheDiff|detached: no
<fushi> lol
<intelikey> TheDiff|detached yep most likely
<TheDiff|detached> haha
<bob2> jackhong: where "before" = "before you switched your entire auth system."
<TheDiff|detached> okay
<bob2> TheDiff|detached: if /home is on /, you're boned
<jackhong> bob2, yes
<bob2> if not, you're fine
<TheDiff|detached> okay then i'm boned
<merly> bob2 - are you and your fellow helpists compensated for this time/knowledge ? or are you just here out of kindness? :v)
<bob2> merly: no
<jackhong> bob2, but i really need ldap auth
<TheDiff|detached> hmm i need to mount this shit and copy it to a usb drive
<bob2> I got in trouble for spending time helping here instead of working, tho
<NEURAL_NET> hello
<jackhong> bob2, i dont' want to switch back
<bob2> jackhong: great, you'll need to file a bug
<NEURAL_NET> root@host:/home/user/inird-root/dev# /dev/MAKEDEV null
<NEURAL_NET> /dev/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "null"
<NEURAL_NET> :(
<intelikey> TheDiff|detached you could tar.gz /home  and save the file someplace safe untill after the reload
<merly> bob2 are you in the ubuntu hierarchy in some way?
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: don't use MAKEDEV
<bob2> merly: not really
<TheDiff|detached> intelikey: yeah
<TheDiff|detached> i think i just need to replace a few system files
<TheDiff|detached> to recover it
<TheDiff|detached> maybe...
<merly> bob2 - well, I appreciate what you are doing. ;v) I think I love ubuntu again, I'll know for certain when if it finishes installing
<sethk> TheDiff|detached, that doesn't fit in at all with what you are describing
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: what are you hoping to do with your initrd?
<jackhong> has anyone here tried gksudo with pam set to ldap authentication?
<fulld> during the install, I messed up the partition table on my first SW raid device. how can I fix that so my hd[ceg]  can live in harmony again?
<bob2> merly: thanks!
<intelikey> NEURAL_NET  ls /dev/null
<NEURAL_NET> i'm creating a initrd
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: why?
<NEURAL_NET> root@host:/home/user/inird-root/dev# ls /dev/null
<NEURAL_NET> /dev/null
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: it'd probably save us all a lot of time if you stopped what you're doing and told us what on earth your plan is
<NEURAL_NET> for use kernel totally modular
<bob2> you also mispelt initrd
<intelikey> NEURAL_NET  use mc and copy your /dev/null
<vicky> NEURAL_NET use mc and copy it to work you are rebuilding it
<bob2> which is encouragaing
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: why?
<vicky> which is a bag of spanners
<NEURAL_NET> for test module
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: no, stop
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: explain what your actual goal is
<NEURAL_NET> and not recompile the kernel every time that i must try something
<bob2> not each little broken plan
<vicky> and not much happened at that. Is it safe to get the Audio Disc icon off of my data
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: this has nothing to do with an initrd at all
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: use an ubuntu kernel
<vicky> this has nothing to shade right now
<vicky> use an ubuntu 5.10, but I wouldn't knoe
<jackhong> has anyone here tried gksudo with pam set to ldap authentication??
<bob2> jackhong: what did google tell you?
<jackhong> bob2, i googled a lot, but couldn't find anything
<TheDiff|detached> okay well it appears to be booting in recovery mode
<TheDiff|detached> so far
<intelikey> why don't you guys let people compile what they want to.  it's their software, they are as much the owners of it as you are.
<bob2> intelikey: oh, stop being an idiot
<bob2> people can compile whatever they want, I'm not holding a gun to anyone's head
<intelikey> gnu-gpl remember.
<bob2> I'm trying to establish if there's an actual reason for NEURAL_NET to bother
<dashinho> where I configure/set my local area ip address?
<TheDiff|detached> so if it is booting in recovery mode
<bob2> so I know if I should waste time helping him or her
<TheDiff|detached> that means its not my partition table, right>
<TheDiff|detached> ?
<bob2> if it's "OMG I NEED A CUSTOM KERNEL IT IS FASTER", I'll go nail things into my toes instead of bothering to help
<intelikey> so fine.  but don't tell them "don't do that"  just go nail things in your toes.
<TheDiff|detached> haha
<TheDiff|detached> well apparently that fixed it
<TheDiff|detached> so far..
<TheDiff|detached> just booting into recovery mode
<ryanh> Hello all... Is it possible to run dual-boot with the linux partition on a slave ATA drive? The master drive is a SATA RAID-0 array
<TheDiff|detached> and then booting normally
<bob2> ryanh: is it really a RAID-0 array?
<bob2> ryanh: but yes
<NEURAL_NET> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/17vw1680.html
<ryanh> bob2: Well, yes, it's two hard drives in an array for speed. Thanks!
<bob2> ryanh: ah, I've just never seen a real SATA RAID controller, just via/silicon image/intel fake raid
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: why are you trying to compile a custom kernel with an initrd?
<ElitePete> because he is an idiot.
<bob2> I'm not being judgemental, I'm trying to establish if there is a good reason for it
<NEURAL_NET> ElitePete,
<NEURAL_NET> how old are you????
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: why are you trying to compile a custom kernel with an initrd?
<ElitePete> is it any of your business?
<NEURAL_NET> becouse i want kernel modular
<NEURAL_NET> and i want to test the modules
<Sneaky_Bastard> bob 2.0 ?
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: you're not really answering the question
<intelikey> ElitePete yeah i'd say it is, you made it his business when you called him an idiot.
<Sneaky_Bastard> from Reboot ?
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: you do not need a custom kernel to test modules
<Sneaky_Bastard> :D
<NEURAL_NET> i do not like compile the kernel every time that i must try something about one support
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: if you are using a custom kernel, you don't need an initrd
<ElitePete> intelikey, i called him an idiot, so it's his business what age i am?
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: so you're potentially doubly wasting your time
<ElitePete> what kind of logic is that?
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'm 500 years old
<Sneaky_Bastard> (dog years)
<Sneaky_Bastard> :p
<intelikey> ElitePete mature logic.
<Agrajag> what's your secret?
<Sneaky_Bastard> actually, I'm 46
<Madpilot> ElitePete: when people act immature, it's natural to wonder how old they are...
<SCMark> bob2: you can use both
<NEURAL_NET> now i want to make that
* _jason tries to divide 500 by 7 and fails
<Sneaky_Bastard> and I predate personal computers
<SCMark> bob2: It won't hurt
<ElitePete> ill try to remember that... thanks
<NEURAL_NET> after i can do another thing
<bob2> SCMark: yes, but it's tedious and more complicated than either other option
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: ok, you appear to be too confused to help, so good luck
<NEURAL_NET> e i can learn another thing
<NEURAL_NET> :)
<merly> any reason why 64 bit install should be significantly slower than 32 bit?
<SCMark> bob2: yeah, but if you've got the time then it's a learning experience
<bob2> merly: e.g.?
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: then, first of all, make a kernel that boots
<PHR023N> hell it's raining outside though... wonder why its so hot in here :)
<bob2> NEURAL_NET: without an initrd
<ajmitch> SCMark: plenty of things are learning experiences, not all of them good :)
<leandro> alguien habla espaol, necesito ayuda
<Vespoli> o.-
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> !es
<ElitePete> si hablas espanol
<leandro> ok
<Vespoli> adios :P
<ElitePete> adios mi amigo
<Vespoli> ;)
<ElitePete> hasta luego.
<Vespoli> ok, I removed xmms and installed xmms-flac, but now it says I have broken packages :o
<_jason> I think ubotu should automatically respond to spanish words, that would be nice... he's blootbot right?
<Vespoli> how can I "resolve" my dependencies without doing anything ?
<Vespoli> apt-get -f install is telling me to install xmms
<Vespoli> which I compiled myself
<owner989> in synaptic you can tell it to fix broken packages
<NEURAL_NET> bob2,  is not first time that i make a kernel
<Vespoli> yeah, by installing the binary crap XMMS over my custom build :P )
<ElitePete> anyone here use kubuntu, i was curious what the difference is between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Agrajag> Vespoli: uh, no
<Vespoli> hmm
<NEURAL_NET> the peoplee thing to much
<Vespoli> ok thanks
<NEURAL_NET> and no good
<owner989> xubuntu is great
<Agrajag> if you built it and installed it normally it'd go into /usr/local/ and goddamn it he left
<SCMark> ajmitch: yeah.  But that person will learn better from trying it than from me telling them
<jackhong> bob2, gksudo is working now!!!
<jackhong> bob2, the problem is actually pam_mount
<NanoBCN28> ElitePete, the difference is that ubuntu runs Gnome and kubuntu runs KDE
<djk_> anyone familiar with ruby?
<intelikey> some times the adventure is more about failed attempts to do the impossable than it is about achieving the easy
<ElitePete> i see, i have no expreince with kde, is gnome better?
<_jason> djk_, probably in #ruby
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e17 is much better than kde!
<_jason> djk_, never mind i lied, #ruby-lang
<cyphase> what's the C++ function to find the length of an array again?
<bimberi> ElitePete: it's a matter of opinion, try them both ane make your own decision :)
<bimberi> *and
<j1> <--needs help with fstab to mount a new partition
<ElitePete> bimberi i'm loving gnome so far ;-)
<djk_> _jason: well, i was in #ruby-lang where apparently my algo is broken, neglecting that the provided solution _is_ my algo..
<NanoBCN28> ElitePete, this is the endless discussion, let's say some people prefer gnome and some others kde
<NanoBCN28> it's a batter of taste ElitePete
<j1> thanks for the help before intelli and bob2
<owner989> you can actually use both
<ElitePete> ty nano,
<_jason> djk_, oh :o
<owner989> install ubuntu and then install the kubuntu desktop
<intelikey> f1 give us the specs and what you want to accomplish
<NanoBCN28> ElitePete, Xubuntu, instead, uses XFCE4, which is the best option for old hardware
<ElitePete> i'
<JonasNorman> does anyone know about bash scripting? if yes can you tell me how to allow backspace when a user types a response
<intelikey> j1 ^
<owner989> yeah xubuntu is great
<ElitePete> i see nano, i have all new hardware :-)
<djk_> _jason: yea, that was a nice introduction to that channel allright..
<j1> hello intelli
<intelikey> j1 give us the specs and what you want to accomplish
<jackhong> NanoBCN28, true, i'm using xfce4+rox on my old debian box, it's fast and stable
<basti> how can I solve so that my password will entered in the crontab that makes an apt update?
<j1> i have created a partition, /hdb2 and made an ext3 filesystem on it.. now i want to mount it as /media/honk
<NanoBCN28> jackhong, indeed, I'd install it in the old servers I have at home if I wanted an X
<j1>  i made an entry in fstab, and ran mount -a but i cant write to /media/honk
<bob2> j1: so change the permissions
<owner989> xubuntu is actually very functional
<intelikey> j1 maybe '/dev/hdb1 /media/honk ext3 defaults,auto 0 0 '   add that to your fstab
<owner989> you can do everything you can in gnome
<bob2> j1: sudo chmod 777 /media/honk
<j1> i did chmod 777 /media/honk
<intelikey> j1 errrr sorry hdb2 ^
<bob2> j1: and?
<j1> but my fstab line looks diffe3r ent than yours, let me change it and try again
<basti> if I create a crontab with sudo, will it execute with sudo rights ?
<bimberi> basti: put it in root's crontab (sudo crontab -e)
<bimberi> basti: yes
<basti> ok thx bimberi :)
<bimberi> basti: np :)
<NanoBCN28> well, now that bandwidth is wider it's worth it to have old pcs at home to use as dedicated servers for certain use
<NanoBCN28> for instance, I have 2 old pcs running as server, one running mldonkey and one with apache+mysql
<cyphase> What's the C++ function to find the length of an array again?
<NanoBCN28> now it's time to have an icecast daemon and gnump3
<cyphase> I haven't coded C++ for ages..
<merly> if only wireless would work. why, why does it have to be so hard? :v)
<Sneaky_Bastard> what the hell do you mean "find the length of an array" ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> an array of *WHAT* ?
<rosen> how do I make a program start when I boot my computer ? (checkgmail in this case)
<cyphase> Sneaky_Bastard, strings
<Sneaky_Bastard> and in C++, you would already know the length of an array, if you created it.
<Sneaky_Bastard> strings are not "arrays" in C++
<intelikey> rosen man initscripts
<cyphase> i know
<cyphase> i mean..
<cyphase> an array of strings
<Sneaky_Bastard> string::strlen(), I think
<Sneaky_Bastard> an array of strings
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> nvm
<bob2> cyphase: then say, "how do I find the length of a string instance?"
<rosen> intelikey, I'm sorry but I just installed linux today but .. where do I find those ?
<cyphase> bob2, no, that's not what i mean
<Sneaky_Bastard> well, say what you mean
<Sneaky_Bastard> pastebin example please
<cyphase> Sneaky_Bastard, i did
<sethk> cyphase, if you mean the number of strings in your list of strings
<cyphase> but nvm
<Sneaky_Bastard> (of how you declared the object)
<cyphase> sethk, yes
<cyphase> but nvm now
<cyphase> lol
<sethk> cyphase, then,  sizeof (thing) / sizeof (char*)
<cyphase> like i said..
<sethk> cyphase, it's a list of pointers
<bob2> ugh
<Sneaky_Bastard> sethk: not for C++ strings
<cyphase> i haven't coded C++ for ages
<bob2> holy god
<Sneaky_Bastard> he specified C++ strings
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, we aren't talking about c++ strings
<bob2> do not arrays as lists in C++
<cyphase> forget it!
<cyphase> lol
<bob2> or char* as strings
<cyphase> i got it
<NEURAL_NET> sizeof(char*) == 4
<NEURAL_NET> :P
<cyphase> it's fixed
<cyphase> over
<cyphase> go back to sleep
<Sneaky_Bastard> which are not arrays of char pointers
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, no, he showed the initialization before, it was not c++ strings.
<Sneaky_Bastard> trust me
<j1> bob2/intellikink that worked, thanks
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, there is no reason you can't use c strings in c++ programs.
<Sneaky_Bastard> well, then it's C API
<jackal24> can someone please help me with this "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found" when i try to modprobe
<Sneaky_Bastard> so WTF is he asking about C++ API ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> jeezus
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, not an API at all.  It's a feature of the language.  :)
<Sneaky_Bastard> don't people speak English ?
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, I spek it real goodly
<steve_laptop> no
<Sneaky_Bastard> he said "string" and "C++"
<cyphase> omg
<intelikey> rosen /etc/init.d/     write a script to start your app and stick it in there chmoded to 700   and you really should read the man page    man initscripts   if it exists,  also   man update-rc.d    i think
<Sneaky_Bastard> those are not C arrays of Char
<leandro> who can speak spanish and help me?
<Sneaky_Bastard> they ain't
<Sneaky_Bastard> >:(
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, actually, you aren't correct there.  The strings you are talking about are standard library functions, and not part of the language at all.
<steven__> is anyone here using wlassistant... for there wifi?
<rosen> intelikey, ok that's way out of my league ... I'll wait untill I got a better grasp of what I'm doing
<Sneaky_Bastard> C++ strings aren't part of the language
<jackal24> steven__, i might if i got my wireless to work :)
<Sneaky_Bastard> and I'm not the one who said they are
<Kuyaedz> I'm running Breezy 5.10 as a webhost but my cron jobs aren't running (only seem to work manually).  Any tips?
<Sneaky_Bastard> >:(
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, ok, lot's of stuff flying by here.  :)
<intelikey> rosen    in a terminal    type        man man
<jackal24> can someone please tell me why modprobe can't find ndiswrapper?
<steven__> jackal24, have you useded it yet?
<intelikey> rosen the manual pages are your friend.
<jackal24> steven__, useded?
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, but as c++ is (well, technically it isn't, but for all intents and purposes it is) a superset of C, any c language feature is also a c++ language feature.
<bob2> jackal24: can you find ndiswrapper?
<jackal24> bob2, yes
<Sneaky_Bastard> people who mix C and C++ in the same module need to be stabbed, shot, hung, disembowled, beheaded and THEN killed.
<Sneaky_Bastard> >:(
<bob2> Kuyaedz: read your logs and see what happened
<Sneaky_Bastard> sorry
<rosen> oooh nice .. thanks alot intelikey
<steven__> Whats this and how do I fix it? --- checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<fulld> during install, ubuntu detected an MD array
<jackal24> bob2, but i don't know what to do next
<bob2> jackal24: and it's in the right place in /lib/?
<bob2> steven__: what are you trying to compile?
<Kuyaedz> bob2: the syslog & messages log (/var/log/) both seem to be fine.. it just seems like they AREN'T being run at all.
<fulld> i didn't want it to manage my array
<steven__> wlassistant
<steven__> bob2,
<drapelyk> anyone, how do I move a directory and all of it's contents?
<intelikey> bob2 dose default ub have a gui app for adding startup commands ?    if so point rosen tword it please.
<fulld> so I deleted the array from the list
<DeezNuts> sethk: Thanks for your help with fstab...I was able to get it working for me!
<bob2> steven__: install xlibs-dev and build-essential
<bob2> intelikey: good luck
<fulld> and it actually cleared something on my first md drive
<steven__> ok
<bob2> drapelyk: mv...
<steven__> thanks
<fulld> how do I find out exactly what happened so I can fix it?
<sethk> DeezNuts, great
<jackal24> bob2, the ko file is in /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.1/driver/
<drapelyk> bob2, that will move the files I want a copy
<bob2> Kuyaedz: is cron running at all?
<intelikey> bob2 i take it that is a NO   :)
<bob2> jackal24: ...
<sethk> Sneaky_Bastard, not that I would ever quibble, or anything.  :)
<bob2> jackal24: the ndiswrapper module is in ubuntu already, use that
<bob2> drapelyk: 14:27:36       drapelyk |  anyone, how do I move a directory and all of it's contents?
<bob2> drapelyk: is that not actually what you meant hen?
<drapelyk> bob2, lol, sorry
<drapelyk> bob2 copy
<bob2> drapelyk: cp -a, probably
<drapelyk> k
<Kuyaedz> bob2: didn't think of that.. just did an /etc/init.d/cron restart.  we'll see if its run in the morning, thanks
<jackal24> bob2, i don't know how. i was having problems with getting my wifi to work, so i read in a forum to delete ndiswrapper and reinstall it
<bob2> jackal24: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bob2> jackal24: ignore anything you read on the forums unless someone with clue outside the forums says it is correct
<jackal24> bob2, i followed that whole wiki and it didn't work
<intelikey> drapelyk man cp
<bob2> jackal24: "didn't work" is not a useful description of the problem
<jackal24> bob2, i could get ndiswrapper to install bcmwl5. The card showed in the network settings dialog and even showed the APs, but wouldn't connect...
<bob2> jackal24: ignore the network settings dialog
<jackal24> bob2, the light for the card won't light up
<bob2> that sounds like the driver isn't working
<bob2> what did dmesg say/
<jackal24> dmesg?
<basti> is it safe to delete files in /var/log ?
<Kuyaedz> I found that you have to be VERY specific in your drivers for ndiswrapper & Breezy
<bob2> basti: usually, but it's not likely to be a lot of space
<basti> bob2, just wanted to know ;) thx
<intelikey> basti files yes  dirs no.
<koharski> can someone help me solve this:
<koharski> (II) VESA(1): initializing int10
<koharski> (EE) VESA(1): shmget(lowmem) error: Invalid argument
<basti> intelikey,  hmm ok :(
<koharski> it's from my XORG log
<jackal24> bob2, what am i looking for in dmesg?
<cyphase> Who's nVidia card is working with 3D?
<mustard5> jackal24, relevant error messages I would say
<bob2> koharski: why are you using vesa?
<cyphase> quick poll :)
<bob2> cyphase: lots of people's
<Kuyaedz> jackal24: you would want to look for any errors or the chipset of the card
<koharski> cause it's an old Mach 64, for my second monitor
<cyphase> bob2, yea
<cyphase> mostly..
<cyphase> me not being one of them :(
<WhyvasLT> holy shit that survivor girl is hot
<mustard5> jackal24, you ever used the pastebin?
<jackal24> i think i am going to try and reload breezy from the beginning and start over
<mustard5> heh
<intelikey> basti if you did blank /var/log  and things start erroring out on you watch the error messages for 'can not write to or creat <blah>'   and make the dirs in /var/log that it is trying to make files in.
<steve_laptop> compiling sucks next problem is - -  Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<steve_laptop> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<bob2> deleting directories from /var/log is a bad idea
<bob2> steve_laptop: surely you can guess what the problem is?
<ElitePete> i forget, can anyone tell me what the cmd is to download a file via ssh ?
<steve_laptop> new bee :)
<intelikey> deleting /var is a 'never do this' itom
<bob2> steve_laptop: it can't find the qt library
<basti> ok. thans for the info intelikey . I restarted the service too just in case :)
<CuriousCat> how do i stop samba from sharing my home directory?
<bob2> steve_laptop: so install libqt3-mt-dev
<bob2> CuriousCat: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<steve_laptop> ic
<steve_laptop> thanks
<Kuyaedz> ElitePete: is this just within your local network?
<CuriousCat> bob2: under homes browseable is already set to "no" and writable is also set to "no"
<ElitePete> Kyuaedz i installed open ssh on this pc. i just want to get a text file from this pc via a remote xp machine using putty,
<bob2> CuriousCat: so remove the block entirely
<CuriousCat> bob2: did that as well. nothing.
<koharski> I'll explain my problem in full. I have breezy set up with xubuntu-desktop installed (server install). I started setting up a dual monitor system and my second graphics card is using the vesa driver. When I startx it loads on one monitor and the VESA just crashes with:
<koharski> (II) VESA(1): initializing int10
<koharski> (EE) VESA(1): shmget(lowmem) error: Invalid argument
<bimberi> CuriousCat: did you restart samba?
<Kuyaedz> Ooh, using OpenSSH you should have an SSH terminal client & an SSH Transfer client.  Do you have both?
<steve_laptop> bob2, thanks alot
<ElitePete> kuyaedz i donot know
<CuriousCat> bimberi: how do i do that?
<merly> hmm. someone else was having problems with rt2500 earlier, right? is there an easy fix? the wiki page says it works "out of the box"
<bob2> CuriousCat: the share exists even when you removed all references to it from smb.conf?
<benplaut> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<psycode> i'm trying to compile a driver, and it fails because i'm missing /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build - how do i get the build file in there?
<bimberi> CuriousCat: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<koharski> so nobody can help me?
<koharski> maybe my problem is fopr the forums
<acahghi> tester
<ElitePete> kuyaedz how do i find out?
<acahghi> iloveyou
<koharski> ?
<koharski> I live you too, asfhka
<acahghi> why?
<merly> !rt2500
<ubotu> merly: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<acahghi> no
<koharski> bah, fuck this
<CuriousCat> bimberi: That did it. Thanks! :)
<sethk> koharski, that's somewhat unusual.  The configuration is seriously messed up.  I haven't done it that way
<sethk> man, people are so patient today.
<bimberi> CuriousCat: np :)
<mustard5> seth_k, yeah :)
<intelikey> aint they
<mustard5> seth_k, one would think he could have waited a little longer :)
<acahghi> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sethk> mustard5, if they can't wait a few minutes, they won't do very well with linux anyway
<mustard5> acahghi, are you after support for your ubuntu install?
<ryanh> Hello again... I was wondering if someone could step me through this. I'm attempting to configure a dual-boot system over three different hard drives, two of which are utilizing RAID 0. The raid hard drives are already in use as the Windows partition, and there is an ATA hard drive with a backup partition and 37.1GB of free space...
<mustard5> seth_k, thats my thoughts too ;)
<ryanh> Now, I'd like to get this working without erasing the RAID array.
<acahghi> pls.................chat me up...
<ryanh> Will "Configure software RAID" possibly mess anything up?
<seth_k> mustard5, it's sethk you want, not me.
<mustard5> seth_k, ah sorry!
<seth_k> no worries
<j1> where can i go for crazychat
<fdelacruz> gudmorning guys
<mustard5> j1, anywhere else but here :)
<j1> yeah, i guess so
<bimberi> j1: "/query acahghi" it would seem
<sethk> ryanh, just tell ubuntu not to use those drives at all.
<mustard5> j1, this is a technical support channel
<fdelacruz> anyone already or experienced in management of firestarter?
<j1> oh
<ryanh> sethk: I want the bootloader to run things off of those drives
<intelikey> j1 #ubuntu-offtopic
<acahghi> i dont know....im new user
<j1> ok
<sethk> ryanh, be very very very careful about that.  Install the bootloader later, manually
<j1> thanks for all the tech support, i'm running fine here!
<acahghi> hi jl
<intelikey> welcome
<ryanh> sethk: This is going to be very painful, isn't it?
<mustard5> j1, you on ubuntu are you?
<j1> hello acahghioul
<j1> yes mustard
<j1> a breezy beaver install
<j1> that now runs kde3.5
<sethk> ryanh, no, not really, just risky.  Back up the MBR on the raid drive before doing anything at all
<acahghi> hi jl i dontr know how to use it chatroom
<mustard5> acahghi, there is a #ubuntu-offtopic channel and a #ubuntuforums channel for anything goes type chat
<sethk> ryanh, I don't really know the windows side terribly well
<optish> anyone here have firestarter and dnsmasq working for dhcp?
<j1> aca, ASL?
<acahghi> ] chat
<mustard5> acahghi, in here is 'strictly support stuff' for the most part
<ryanh> sethk: Okay... Is most of this on the wiki>
<acahghi> jl...21 M phils.
<acahghi> about you jl?
<j1> 59 m texas
<mustard5> acahghi, and j1 can you take it to another channel plz?
<j1> sorry mustard
<j1> okey
<j1> thanks again for the help
<optish> okay how about anyone here using firestarter with dhcp for the lan?
<j1> ubuntu rocks, i can't wait to get my free CD's to spread around
<mustard5> j1, thats ok..if you have technical issues this the right channel to come to :)
<acahghi> hi ogra!!!
<fdelacruz> firestarter user?
<tristan_> I'm having trouble running any kind of 3D applications or games in GDE, the rendering, even on the lowest quality, is terrible and so slow that it's unplayable
<mustard5> acahghi, can you go to one of the offtopic channels please?  This is not a channel for idle chit-chat. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<acahghi> hi rozen
<tristan_> Any suggestions?
<Madpilot> tristan_: what brand of graphics card to you have?
<acahghi> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tristan_> Madpilot, ATI
<mustard5> acahghi, the command is /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> tristan_: do you have the fglrx drivers installed?
<tristan_> Madpilot, let me check
<acahghi> hi
<acahghi> hi
<acahghi> hi
<acahghi> hi
<tristan_> Madpilot, I have the 'Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on 386' installed
<acahghi> hi
<optish> i can't figure out why firestarter wont allow dhcp connections to the ubuntu server every other connection i configure firestarter for it allows....only thing is i am using dnsmasq server in place of dhcp3-server
<Madpilot> acahghi: stop
<tristan_> Madpilot, but not the kernel source
<acahghi> why?
<mustard5> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Madpilot> tristan_: in  terminal, run "fglrxinfo" without the ""
<tristan_> Madpilot, will do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<tristan_> Madpilot, the command was not found
<ajmitch> acahghi: you were asked to stop the off-topic chat
<mustard5> ajmitch, thanks
<ajmitch> mustard5: I didn't even need to ban him :)
<mustard5> ajmitch, hehehe
<Madpilot> tristan_: what? odd
<Madpilot> !tell tristan_ about ati
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<qt2> err, how do i know what kernel source i'm supposed to install? it's giving me a choice between linux-source-2.6.12 and 2.6.12-10.24
<mustard5> qt2, what are you trying to do?  I don't know the context of the question
<qt2> mustard5, recompile the kernel.
<qt2> uname returns: 2.6.12-10-686
<acahghi> hi
<mustard5> acahghi, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic to join a different channel
<qt2> mustard5, i tried apt-getting linux source and it said i had to choose one of those explicitly...
<mustard5> qt2, hmm ok...I've never done that myself...so I don't have much idea
<mustard5> qt2, ah ok ..you are doing it from apt-get ok
<liam01> try it thru synaptic
<liam01> qt2, try sudo apt-get install linux-686
<pdg> hi, does anyone have experience compiling programs with the boost libraries? The boost_regex, especifically
<liam01> i think that might get everything
<qt2> liam01, already did.
<rosen> is there a firewall in the basic ubuntu installation ?
<Madpilot> rosen: yes
<Sneaky_Bastard> yes
<Sneaky_Bastard> IP Tables
<mustard5> rosen, iptables is built into the kernel..you can access it using firestarter as a frontend
<intelikey> rosen not active by default tho
<bimberi> qt2: install linux-tree
<tristan_> Madpilot, I looked in my device manager, and Linux does not appear to be recognizing my ATI card
<qt2> heh
<Madpilot> tristan_: what model?
<intelikey> not sure what rosen is asking....
<rosen> it was actually firestarter I was wondering about
<rosen> can't seem to find it
<tristan_> Madpilot, hard to tell since it doesn't recognize it - I could find out by rebooting in XP, but I'm busy in Linux atm
<mustard5> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<tristan_> Madpilot, it's a mobile version
<tristan_> Madpilot, any issues with laptop ATI graphics chips?
<mustard5> rosen, according to ubotu its in the universe repository...so you may need enable that repository
<Madpilot> tristan_: not sure; I've got an ATI 9600XT in my desktop, but no experience w/ laptops...
<mustard5> !tell rosen about repos
<mustard5> rosen, check for a PM from ubotu on enabling extra repositories
<rosen> got it
<tristan_> Madpilot, I see, let me look in the wiki, or in the forums and see if anybody has mentioned anything
<rosen> thanks
<rosen> ...more reading :D
<intelikey> rosen you did notice the info on it ^  it's in universe  assuming you have 5.10
<tristan_> Madpilot, thanks for your time!
<mustard5> rosen, np come back if you have issues
<Madpilot> tristan_: np
<rosen> what does that mean exactly ... 'in universe' ?
<Goldfish> I already have evolution running on another computer. Is there any way to run it in a client-server mode, so I can this laptop's evolution to access the other machine's downloaded emails, etc.?
<Goldfish> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<qt2> bimberi, thanks!
<intelikey> rosen the repos inode you got in mp from ubotu should answer that.
<qt2> bimberi, err, does that set the default kernel config options to the ubuntu defaults?
<rosen> ah allright :)
<rosen> intelikey, I'll shut up and read then ;)
<Neo0019> I need help installing ubuntu on iMac G5?
<mustard5> rosen, :)
<eric> If i want to chmod 777 a directory which contains multiple directories and all the files in the subsequent directories what should I do
<tristan_> Madpilot, actually, the video card is using pci-express, are there any known issues with ubunt and pci-express?
<Kelsey23> test
<bimberi> qt2: i don't know sorry
<Kelsey23> ok
<Goldfish> eric: chmod -R <--- recursive option
<qt2> bimberi, that's fine :)
<qt2> anyone know?
<bimberi> qt2: if the config file is different to the one in /boot then you could possibly assume so
<Neo0019> I'm having problem with ubuntu can someon help please
<Neo0019> ?
<mustard5> Neo0019, state your problem and we will know then
<intelikey> rosen i don't mean to sound lazy(which i am) but either you read it there or i have to type it agian for you to read it here, i'm sure you understand.
<qt2> bimberi, hm, couldnt i just copy over the one from /boot?
<Goldfish> Neo0019: Don't use two lines without even asking a question. What do you need?
<bimberi> qt2: sure
<Madpilot> tristan_: no idea; I'm still using 8x AGP here
<qt2> bimberi, any idea where i copy it to?
<Neo0019> I'm trying to load ubuntu on an iMac G5 but I get the a white screen
<qt2> not too experinced with kernels yet ^.^;
<tristan_> Madpilot, ahhh :-)  looks like I'm too advanced for my own good
<eric> Can you change ID3V tags on m4a files?
<bimberi> qt2: sorry i can't remember.  For me it's so long since i compiled one.  Haven't needed to since using ubuntu (Oct '04) :)
<mustard5> Neo0019, at what stage of installing are you at?
<intelikey> Neo0019 you do have the right install cd?    not i?86 one ?
<bimberi> qt2: perhaps some help here - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<qt2> bimberi, thanks ^.^;
<Neo0019> I haven't install nothing yet because it just stays on the white screen
<jrattner1> Can i change ID3V tags on m4a files
<qt2> bimberi, i'm trying to get ubuntu working perfectly on a toshiba sattelite... ;)
<mustard5> qt2, there are a few HOW TO's in the ubuntuforum too I think
<Neo0019> I think so yes intelikey
<qt2> mustard5, thanks. ;)
<mustard5> Neo0019, where did you get it from?
<Neo0019> from the main page
<mustard5> Neo0019, what was it called?
<Neo0019> ubuntulinux.org
<tristan_> Madpilot, I found an xorg-driver-fglrx package that was not yet installed
<mustard5> Neo0019, the file you download that is :)
<Madpilot> tristan_: that's probably the one you need
<tristan_> Madpilot, device drivers.... :-P
<ardchoille> czr: You know what, MEPIS and Knoppix didn't recognise either of these memory sticks either
<Neo0019> Mustard5 do you know what is wrong then?
<mustard5> Neo0019, not yet...what was the file you downloaded called?
<Madpilot> tristan_: there seems to be a sweet spot for device support w/ Linux, not too old or too new - and by pure chance, I'm right in that sweet spot; I've had no hardware troubles at all :P
<Neo0019> ubuntu-5.10-live-powerpc.iso
<intelikey> Neo0019 mustard5 is trying to make sure that you did get the proper install cd.   now he'll move on.
<mustard5> Neo0019, hmm ok
<ispiked> how can I tell what package provides a given file?
<tristan_> Madpilot, and that's understandable when the developers are real people with real lives.  i can't expect them to just develop drivers for my hardware the day it comes out :-)  perhaps I need to do a little developing myself, haha
<mustard5> Neo0019, ok..well we know you got the right one...my next question would be did you burn it as an ISO image or as data?
<Goldfish> qt2: A great doc for HOWTO build custom kernels is http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html.en
<intelikey> ispiked man apt-cache    or man dpkg   one of them have that facility
<mustard5> Neo0019, that is a liveCD too btw..its not the actual install disk
<qt2> Goldfish, thanks.
<ispiked> intelikey: thanks.
<mustard5> Neo0019, the LiveCD is for testing and previewing ubuntu
<Neo0019> i'm pretty sure I did as an ISO
<Goldfish> qt2: It lets you make the kernels as .deb's that you can install with dpkg.
<Neo0019> oh...
<intelikey> search for whatprovides
<Neo0019> that is the problem then
<qt2> Goldfish, ahh, insnt the same thing at the wiki?
<intelikey> ispiked use  /   and search for provides  in those man pages
<mustard5> Neo0019, well its not a problem really...it should still boot up and load Ubuntu
<Goldfish> qt2: I don't know. Maybe. Wiki has lots of good stuff in it too.
<Okt> Anyone here able to lend a hand with getting fglrx to work with my X850?
<optish> i'm going mad....i can't figure out why firestarter isnt allowing dhcp connections for lan connections....someone help please
<Goldfish> !wiki make-kpkg
<mustard5> Neo0019, the fact that you have a white screen is still a problem
<qt2> Goldfish, <3 wiki.
<Neo0019> What could I do to fix it?
<mustard5> Neo0019, I think it might be worth checking to make sure you burnt it as an ISO image rather than as a data disk
<qt2> Goldfish, unless you know a way i can just recompile the kernel to change one option without much fuss? :P
<mustard5> Neo0019, I'm trying to think how though :)
<Goldfish> qt2: Just one sec...
<int7a> huh?
<Neo0019> I used Toast 7 to burn it
<Neo0019> and I did select ISO image
<shanonx> is there a better mozilla firefox plugin for viewing videos, better than Mplayer? Mine seems to always be jerky.
<ispiked> intelikey: `dpkg --search' did the trick. thanks again.
<mustard5> Neo0019,  hmmm...ok
<Goldfish> qt2: /boot/config-x.y.z is the set of parameters for your installed kernels. You would have to download the source kernel, and copy in that file as .config. That would be your basis for altering and building a similar, new kernel.
<intelikey> any time ispiked
<Neo0019> I mean would still boot up if it was burn as data?
<qt2> Goldfish, so basically, recompile  the kernel.
<mustard5> Neo0019, no
<Neo0019> ok just making sure
<Goldfish> qt2: Basically, there is no such thing as "recompiling a kernel with no fuss." make-kpkg streamlines the process a lot as the web page I linked shows. It is a good process to learn, in my opinion.
<mustard5> Neo0019, the way you have done it is correct...burnt it as an image to the CD
<mustard5> Neo0019, the other thing to do is to check that the download was not corrupted
<qt2> Goldfish, heh, i'll proactice it some later... ;)
<Neo0019> How could I do that?
<intelikey> md5sum
<mustard5> Neo0019, I'm just getting some links for you...brb
<qt2> Goldfish, just want to get cpu scaling working on this toshiba.
<Goldfish> qt2: Well, I didn't learn how to compile kernels until I actually needed to. That is the basis for everthing I have learned in Linux. When you need something, you go learn a new trick!
<Neo0019> ok
<mustard5> Neo0019, you would need to run an md5sum checker on the ISO
<Goldfish> qt2: I don't really know anything about CPU scaling, but if the docs say that is a kernel thing, I guess so.
<mustard5> Neo0019, then md5 checksum for that particular install should be on the page you downloaded it from..or linked from it
<intelikey> Goldfish and after a few years you can jump through hoops on demand :)
<qt2> Goldfish, i've compiled kernels before, was jsut wondering if there was a simple way to do it like everything else in ubuntu.
<qt2> i think that'd be one of the most awesome things to have.
<qt2> some sort of intergrated frontend tht you could go into and just check things off and reboot.
<Goldfish> qt2: Well, make-kpkg is pretty slick, compared to the old fashioned make; make config; make dep; make this; make that; make blah.....
<qt2> would be the ultimate in linux on the desktop. ;)
<rosen> intelikey, yeah ofc I understand ;) ... sorry I was busy reading
<qt2> with it being integrated like the rest of ubuntu is i mena.
<Goldfish> qt2: Sounds like a new project for sourceforge.net, to me!
<Goldfish> He
<rosen> intelikey, think I'll spend a few days reading faqs and howto's before I do any major damage :P
<Goldfish> heh
<qt2> Goldfish, you'd essentially be completly hiding the kernel from the end user.
<qt2> Goldfish, i think... that i'm going to try it, as my first project.
<intelikey> np rosen, you getting the repos setup ok?
<mustard5> Neo0019, have you ever done and md5sum check before?
<bcl> Anyone have a simple way to get transcode and dvdrip working in 5.04? The repository appears to be broken at the moment.
<qt2> Goldfish, now i've just gotta learn c... and gtk... and... <insert knowledge of something here>
<Neo0019> No man i'm pretty new at all this
<Goldfish> qt2: I was building a mythtv box and needed to turn on bttv drivers for my TV card. I also had to tinker with nvidia graphics drivers. It took awhile to get one working properly. :)
<mustard5> Neo0019, ok..can you find one online that works for you system using google?
<rosen> intelikey, nah still reading ... there is so many loose ends I need to get tied together
<Goldfish> qt2: Is gtk a gnome TK thingy?
<qt2> Goldfish, i believe so.
<Neo0019> ok
<rosen> intelikey, navigating the filesystem still causes problems for me .. I'm that new
<bcl> qt2, give pyGTK a try if you don't want to jump right into C + GTK+
<mustard5> Neo0019, try searching with md5checksum freeware or some keywords like that
<qt2> Goldfish, pretty much all the gnome apps seem to be in gtk nowadays it seems o.O;
<intelikey> rosen repos is no biggy     to edit the sources list use 'sudo apt-setup '  is the safest way.
<qt2> i wonder... what's xchat's done in?
<Neo0019> ok thanks
<Neo0019> I'll be back with results
<Neo0019> brb
<Goldfish> I already played with TK in the past. Not my favorite graphics language. I have written expectk system maintenance scripts in the past.
<bcl> qt2, looks like gtk+, it uses pango for part of its font rendering.
<rosen> intelikey, I'll try that when I return from work ;) .... damn Ubuntu kept me up all night
<qt2> bcl, thanks ;)
<qt2> Goldfish, well, i really like how well xchat integrates, so looks like i'll be doing it in gtk+ ;)
<NEURAL_NET> somebody now the major and minor number for /dev/hd ???
<rosen> intelikey, well ubuntu and that hot brunette on Gaim :D
<NEURAL_NET> know
<intelikey> rosen k, good night.
<rosen> night night :)
<qt2> err, does anyone know how i apply the ubuntu patches? o.O;
<NEURAL_NET>  mknod -m 666 hd X X X
<Goldfish> I have gotten hooked on python recently. I am standing up a mediawiki site at work, and found there was a python-based setup of tools to automate pages. That is cool.
<sambagirl> does openview work with ubuntu?
<intelikey> Goldfish there is in perl too
<intelikey> !info openview
<intelikey> there doesn't seem to be a packaged binarry sambagirl, and sense i don't know what it is, i can't answer.
<sambagirl> ok thanks i will check with hp.
<Goldfish> I like python's mix of functional + OO programming options. I thought their stuff to be very readable. I read http://diveintopython.org.
<qt2> err, is there a reason the kernel wants me to compile with gcc 3.4 instead of gcc 40?
<Goldfish> sambagirl: You talking about HP Openview, element management software?
<qt2> *4.0
<sambagirl> yes goldfish
<intelikey> it has been said that OO programming is almost as evil as the old dos "goto"
<ajmitch> qt2: yes
<qt2> ajmitch, why's that?
<sambagirl> secondly will vista medical software work with ubuntu since it is tailored for debian?
<ajmitch> qt2: because there were issues with it & gcc 4.0
<bcl> Goldfish, I got hooked by ESR's article in LJ. Python is now my hammer of choice (everything looks like a nail). Clean syntax and OO features you can ignore if you want to.
<paxmaster> hello I have a small digital camera, How could I make it work in linux
<paxmaster> to store photo
<hyphenated> paxmaster: plug it in
<qt2> ajmitch, ah, okay.
<bcl> paxmaster, does it have a USB interface?
<intelikey> sambagirl probably.  although you may have to compile from source.
<paxmaster> yeah it usb
<bcl> paxmaster, try plugging it in.
<sambagirl> ahh ok.
<sambagirl> thanks again intelikey
<paxmaster> i plug it in and the camera turn on
<hyphenated> my digital camera presents itself just like a USB Storage device
<sambagirl> here is 1 more question, since debian was distributed on the amigaone orignailly will ubuntu ppc version work on amigaone ppc?
<Goldfish> bcl: I have played with cx_Oracle to talk to Oracle database servers, and omniORB for CORBA. Unfortunately, our app servers' IDL files weren't CORBA compliant. :(
<Goldfish> bcl: I couldn't write a python gateway to replace the java gateway we currently have.
<rob_> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?  Everytime I try and do make install I get this
<rob_> rob@ubuntu-rob:~/ndiswrapper-1.7$ sudo make install
<rob_> sudo: make: command not found
<intelikey> sambagirl you probably know that ub is deb based, but that does not mean debian packages will work on ubuntu,  but debian sources will.       and as for ppc i'm mac illiterate.
<sambagirl> ok
<paxmaster> but I can't see the device such like a usb fash drive
<intelikey> maybe i should reword that.  the source packages will.
<sambagirl> so in other words, you can compile the source to make binaries but you cannot guarantee binaries off the shelf will work but if you compile the source, it might work.
<intelikey> exactly
<sambagirl> i see
<intelikey> well change that last clause to  will work and you got it.
<sambagirl> ok
<Milk_> I've run across this issue before and have never resolved it, but I've got no options in the network settings to enable windows networking after installing samba
<Milk_> any ideas?
<qt2> so wait..... to apply these patches.. i have to be in /usr src linux and run sudo /usr/src/linux-patches/i386/2.6.12/apply/debian?
<NEURAL_NET> somebody know a page whit the major and minor number for all DEV
<NEURAL_NET> ???
<NEURAL_NET> some table
<rob_> does anyone know why I get this error when I try to sudo make install?
<rob_> sudo: make: command not found
<Goldfish> rob_: locate make | grep bin
<bcl> rob_, looks like make isn't installed.
<intelikey> and sambagirl before starting to compile anything always check for a ubunut.deb        synaptic or  'apt-cache search blah '
<merly[1] > well. i got the wireless working. but i still can't get the widescreen resolution . (pouty)
<rob_> ok, how would I go about installing it?
<sambagirl> ok intelikey
<liquidboy> i've installed xubuntu, and now all the fonts are really small, and i'm pretty sure the coloures have gone from 24 to 16 bit
<liquidboy> weird...
<fede> seveas: hello, I'm running easybreezy script, it's stuck trying to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/bmp-docklet-1.3_1.3-1_i386.deb
<fede>  from your repos, could you tell me if there's a problem with your repo? Thanks a lot!
<Goldfish> rob_: Either use synaptic, and find project "make" or type sudo apt-get install make
<nutterpc> hello all
<SCMark> merly[1] : what lcd do you have?
<intelikey> that's about all i can do for you right now.    i'll be back in a few.....
* Goldfish draws a tall, frosty root beer, and slides it down the bar to nutterpc.
<merly[1] > sc - its whatever came standard on my cheapo averatec. sis something or other
<merly[1] > sc- i am booting into win to make sure i had my numbers right
<dnB> ubotu, frostwire?
<ubotu> No idea, dnB
<dnB> hrmf.
<dnB> can someone lemme know how to install frostwire?
<SCMark> merly[1] : in order to get widescreen support on my Dell 2005fpw I had to include extra lines in my xorg.conf file
<merly> sc - is that your webpage about this stuff? because i read a page along those lines.
<merly> :v)
<liquidboy> i've increased the text size, and everything expcept the text in this chat room (the names along the side are ok) is small
<liquidboy> what am i doing wrong?
<merly> perhaps it would help if i put 1280 x 800 instead of 1200 x 800, eh?
<SCMark> probably
<SCMark> not my webpage tho
<Goldfish> liquidboy: What resolution are you running?
<steve_laptop> ok im lossing it grrr I need my wireless, but everything keeps failing after ./configure grrrrrr
<merly> scmark did you ahve to know your refresh rate?
<merly> scmark - becaues i don't know how to find that out
<Siph0n> neone ever heard of IglooFTP here?
<disposable_mike> Siph0n: i have
<liquidboy> goldfish 1024*768
<liquidboy> at 60hz
<Siph0n> disposable_mike, u ever use it?
<Goldfish> liquidboy: Hmm...same thing I have. Everything is big on my system, the way I like it.
<ajmitch> ah, f-spot 0.1.4, fun
<merly> scmark will you remind me where i can find xorg.conf?
<disposable_mike> Siph0n: briefly
<liquidboy> goldfish, i've increased the text size, and it works, except for the text in this chat room and for firefox
<SCMark> merly: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kuyaedz> merly: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SCMark> merly: make a backup before editing it though
<Madpilot> liquidboy: Firefox uses it's own font settings
<disposable_mike> Siph0n: i believe that it was under windows at the time, however
<Okt> I am getting the error "[fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!" and when I run "fglrxconfig" it isn't detecting my GPU. Any suggestions?
<quacker> heh, Madpilot, stoner, yer back
<merly> stupid, stupid wireless.
<Siph0n> disposable_mike, oh ok... cause i like it :) but i asked if neone knew of any ide ftp clients before and no one mentioned it :)
<SCMark> merly:  and make sure you are comfortable with the command line because if something doesn't work, that's what you will be left with
<merly> oh, oh, how i hate you.
<liquidboy> nadpilot, why does it work fine in gnome, (and fluxbox) but changes for xfce?
<nutterpc> my god, whoever thought solving one of those brainbending issues could be so relieving :)
<Madpilot> liquidboy: no idea, I don't use Firefox regularly... and getting my nick right works better, btw :P
<sambagirl> nad pilot ;D
<sambagirl> lol
<liquidboy> nadpilot, heh, i couldnt see it properly :S
<liquidboy> too small
<navarone> lol
<sambagirl> i had same problem liquidboy
<liquidboy> sambagirl, did you fix it? how?
<sambagirl> change your desktop to a readable thing.
<disposable_mike> Siph0n: are you talking under ubuntu? i use gFTP without issue under Ubuntu
<sambagirl> i changed to 800X600 and then i change the settings for font size in the various applications.
<Siph0n> disposable_mike, yea ubuntu... lol i tryed gFTP, but EVERY time i try and upload or download a file in ftp mode it just closes
<sambagirl> works for everything but Gaim
<sambagirl> and they dont help you in that channel ;)
<Siph0n> disposable_mike, i can upload/download fine in ssh mode tho....
<disposable_mike> Siph0n: have you messed with the configs? some servers are picky about passive/active and ascii/binary
<Siph0n> disposable_mike, ill try later :) thanx for the info
<merly> scmark - ok done. now to i reboot?
<merly> or can i just exit out of x and restart x?
<disposable_mike> Siph0n: sure
<htet> samba as in brasil or samba as in linux file system for windows ?
<htet> :D
<Siph0n> but still my dvds write slow :( neone know of a different dvd burner other than k3b?
<htet> Nero
<SCMark> merly: yep.  And if it doesn't work then use your backup.  You can restart X with /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Siph0n> htet: for ubuntu?
<htet> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<SCMark> merly:  that restarts x without having to totally reboot your system
<SCMark> merly:  but it will close all your gnome applications (since X11 stopped)
<SCMark> merly:  you will have to use sudo
<intelikey> cdrecord ?
<merly> hrmm... looks ok so far....
!lilo:*! that was a small regional server, affected users, about 250
<merly> we have 1280 x 800!!!
<merly> w00t
<htet> Siph0n: I haven'tt tried it yet. you need to try it yourself
<navarone> that's an odd resolution? laptop?
<merly> and wireless.
<merly> but, i don't think the wireless will come up right at boot time.
<merly> i still have to do iwconfig ra0 key 1304873487214
<merly> whatever
<merly> thank you so much!
<merly> this is ever so much better
<SCMark> htet: use k3b
<Goldfish> Don't tell me you just dumped your key out in a public IRC channel.
<Sneaky_Bastard> merly: not to bright
<Sneaky_Bastard> too
<Sneaky_Bastard> make a new key now
<Sneaky_Bastard> NOW
<SCMark> merly: the correct X11 conf is always better than the incorrect one
<Goldfish> I'm ready to hack a wireless network now!
<intelikey> is that standard widescreen rez ?   1200x800
<Goldfish> Is this channel logged?
<htet> SCMark: Thanks, but siph0n said it is slow.
<Sneaky_Bastard> 1200 x 800 ? no way
<Sneaky_Bastard> 1024 x 768
<Sneaky_Bastard> 800 x 600
<Sneaky_Bastard> 1280 x 1024
<owner989> 1280 x 1024 is good
<htet> <--- never tried burning on linux before.
<merly> inteli - i think rich people get even bigger than 1280
<SCMark> htet: yeah.  it's a kde app so the gnome equivalent will probably be better.  My roomate was yelling at me to write it
<NEURAL_NET> yeeess
<NEURAL_NET> i'm a geniuuus
<intelikey> Sneaky_Bastard that's not wide screen.
<NEURAL_NET> the device files is created
<NEURAL_NET> :P
<Siph0n> htet: k thanx... yea im not sure if its softare, or dvds, or the burner it self...
<Siph0n> i never tryed this burner in windows before...
<merly> so. does gnome do a nifty right-click-menu thing if i know how?
<Goldfish> 1280x800 is the next 4:3 increment above 1024x768.
<htet> <----will give a try to both k3b and nero, just bought Plexter PX 740A!!!!!
<NEURAL_NET> what do you need to burn???
<NEURAL_NET> CD-ISO
<NEURAL_NET> ???
<benplaut> yo... what are your favorite linux new sites?
<Siph0n> ubuntuforums.org :)
<benplaut> just freed up a bunch of space on google.com/ig, i need more feeds :P
<benplaut> Siph0n: i've always got a tab open for that, anyway :P
<phate> Is there way to share an internet connection? or possibly make a network bridge?
<Siph0n> k :)
<Siph0n> i seen sometin somwhere phate, so probally yes i just dont know how :)
<intelikey> ah 1920x1200 is what i was thinking of i guess.
<Okt> I am getting the error "[fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!" and when I run "fglrxconfig" it isn't detecting my GPU. Any suggestions?
<intelikey> wide screen is  16:9  not  4:3  ?
<Toma-> correct
<intelikey> ok then what is default rez on wide screen ?
<deflux-> Hi all, I self compiled apache2 (I needed some stuff configured differently than the one available in the repositories).  When trying to start, I see (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80, however, netstat doesn't show anything listening on that port...
<student> \j zamboanga
<deflux-> Is there anything going on with ubuntu that I don't know about?  (I'm a FreeBSD user, so this is new to me)
<intelikey> student  /j
<student> hello
<student> thanks
<sambagirl> test
<intelikey> wb sambagirl
<johnw> is there a way to write to an NTFS partition?
<student> how much space does ubuntu needs to be install? anybody?
<johnw> I know how to mount them, but they are read-only
<NEURAL_NET> echo "#!/bin/sh" > ./initrc
<deflux-> johnw: My understanding is that they're read-only.
<sambagirl> thanks intelikey
<NEURAL_NET> why that command write nothing into initrc
<deflux-> actually.
<NEURAL_NET> ???
<fizdev> johnw: there's a program that lets you do it, but it is not recommended
<deflux-> I hear that there is experimental write.
<deflux-> But I wouldn't suggest using it.
<intelikey> student server install is about 300m  full default install about 1.4g
<NEURAL_NET> echo "#!/bin/sh" > ./initrc   <===== The command write nothing into file
<deflux-> johnw: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<student> how about a default install
<NEURAL_NET> why
<intelikey> student to leave room to add apps and maybe dl a few things i recomend at least 5g
<johnw> deflux: linux-ntfs.org is linux on an ntfs disk right?
<student> but i only have 2g can i still install ubuntu?
<Toma-> NEURAL_NET: try getting rid of ./
<deflux-> johnw: No.
<deflux-> It's a replacement ntfs driver.
<intelikey> see eariler student ^
<mustard5> student, thats a little tight..only 2gb
<sambagirl> student you can use the livecd
<bnicodemus> Anyone know the boot parameter to force Ubuntu to boot into runlevel 1, i.e. to not try and load X? I'm trying to fix an X problem and my system keeps hanging. I can't even get to a boot prompt. thanks.
<student> thanks guys
<intelikey> mustard5 default is 1.4
<mustard5> intelikey, k
<mustard5> intelikey, not much room to play with after :)
<intelikey> if you are used to that small of an hd it is lots of room.
<intelikey> 600m
<mustard5> yeah
<mustard5> intelikey, my daughter has a 3gb drive and she runs ubuntu
<intelikey> i had ub installed on a p133 with 600m hdd
<mustard5> :)
<intelikey> 64m ram and no swap
<deflux-> wtf
<fizdev> omg... I suppose you didn't have x?
<intelikey> yes i did
<irc> nirc test
<intelikey> not gnome
<fizdev> lol
<ElitePete> intelikey i wouldn't want to be that pc
<ElitePete> ;-0
<intelikey> fluxbox
<mustard5> irc, we see you :)
<irc> hmm better get a better username....
<irc> it's chaumurky I'm just trying to get my head around 'nirc'
<navarone> is nirc a client?
<irc> ncurses based. I can ssh to my box from work and run this in the console ;-)
* navarone goes to google
<intelikey> bx like
<intelikey> only bx is tlc based
<defendguin> any word on firefox 1.5 for breezy?
<irc> no I think
<bimberi> !firefox15
<ubotu> somebody said firefox15 was see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<NEURAL_NET> root@host:/home/user/inird-root# echo "#!/bin/sh" > ./initrc
<NEURAL_NET> bash: !/bin/sh" > ./initrc: event not found
<intelikey> single quote
<ElitePete> hm
<intelikey> forget something ?
<ElitePete> nope
<chaumurky> nirc test
<chaumurky> w))t
<chaumurky> haha
<chaumurky> now to save the profile...
<intelikey>  /help
<ElitePete> it's weird, ssh'ing into your own machine and running irssi
<intelikey> yeah some people like irssi
<ElitePete> yea, i don't
<ElitePete> back to xcha
<ElitePete> t
<intelikey> me either but i use bx
<timsath> can anyone help me with something simple...
<timsath> for some reason my ps/2 mouse wont work after i installed ubuntu
<timsath> i searched the forums, but I can't find anything helpful
<mustard5> timsath, what type of ps2 mouse?
<timsath> i have a thinkpad 600E
<timsath> GE
<timsath> optical one
<timsath> i didnt have any issues with it in gentoo or bsd
<ElitePete> i do have a question, i can't seem to open links automatically anymore with firefox, what could be wrong?
<frogzoo> timsath: couple of places to look - /var/log/messages & /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<timsath> yeah im in xorg.conf right now
<timsath> hmm
<timsath> the cursor is there
<optish> what policy do i add to firestarter for it to allow dhcp request from the lan to dnsmasq's dhcp server?
<timsath> but it wont move, lol
<frogzoo> timsath: right driver?
<timsath> thats what im unsure about
<timsath> how do i check the drivers?
<intelikey> maybe 'od /dev/psaux '   and move the mouse, see if it outputs anything.
<timsath> aiight ill try that
<frogzoo> check /var/log/messages mebbe grep -i ps2 /var/log/messages
<timsath> holy crap my x server just crapped
<steve_laptop> ouch
<linux_n00b_e> hello!
<ElitePete> i do have a question, i can't seem to open links automatically anymore with firefox, what could be wrong?
<frogzoo> ElitePete: what changed?
<linux_n00b_e> I have a quick, embarrasing question....
<mustard5> ElitePete, what do you mean by automatically?
<intelikey> changed the settings didntya
<frogzoo> linux_n00b_e: no prelims please - just ask your question
<ElitePete> frogzoo installed firefox 1.5, i mean automatically like "open with webbrowser"
<linux_n00b_e> How do I quit applications from running from the console?
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: Ctrl-C
<timsath> wow my computer is going nuts
<timsath> i have no idea what i did
<frogzoo> ElitePete: ur on your own - ubuntu's supported browser is 1.0.7
<rob_p> optish:  I think inbound UDP port 67, outbound UDP port 68 (or the other way around - can't remember for sure!).
<timsath> my x server keeps crashing o_O
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e: For ones you started there.
<timsath> sigh
<timsath> reboot time
<tonyyarusso> linux_n00b_e, or did you mean their launchers are referencing the console?
<linux_n00b_e> Ok, I can't use that. I started a karamba that doesn't seem to be working correctly and I don't see a button for it on my kicker so I wanted to quit it to see what was wrong.
<Fr0Gs> i have made a samba domain for windowsnt sometimes when i log off and relog back on i get this square box popup saying cant write C:\documents & settings\lan\forggy.xml to \\ubuntu\profiles\lan\forggy.xml File may be in use how can i make it force overwrite?
* steve_laptop is away: WTF I'M RUNNING AGAIN!!
<linux_n00b_e> I started it using the utilities section of my K menu..
<intelikey> timsath sounds like a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg '  is in order.
<linux_n00b_e> so now I want to stop it from running, but i don't see a button for it so I'm trying to figure out who to stop it....
<navarone> would I find ncurses headers in libncurses-dev?
<timsath> ok
<timsath> intelikey
<timsath> run that command?
<intelikey> linux_n00b_e in a terminal 'pkillall <app> '
<linux_n00b_e> oh, thanks!
<intelikey> timsath that command yes will let you reconfigure your xwindow system, including the mouse.
<Hobbsee> navarone: yes, i recall so
<Hobbsee> navarone: what do you need it for?  prozilla?
<chaumurky> <navarone> go sudo apt-get install naim. APT'll pull in the rest.
<linux_n00b_e> The terminal says pkillall: command not found
<navarone> Hobbsee, I am gonna attempt compiling Rhapsody from sorceforge...its an irc client
<Hobbsee> navarone: ah fun :)
<linux_n00b_e> is that something that I need to install?
<intelikey> sorry drop the  P
<timsath> ahh ok
<navarone> Hobbsee, if this works it will be first successful compile for me...lol
<Hobbsee> :)
<linux_n00b_e> ok...
<Hobbsee> navarone: you using checkinstall?
<tk401> hey everyone
<quacker> yoh
<navarone> Hobbsee, have not gotten that far yet
<tk401> does anyone know of any GUIs to manage samba other than swat?
<Hobbsee> !tell navarone about checkinstall
<Hobbsee> useful thing :)
<linux_n00b_e> Thanks intelikey, that worked great! 
<chaumurky> what's Rhapsody?
<timsath> i think i found the problem
<intelikey> linux_n00b_e if you need to check the process table for exact name use 'ps -A ux'     also   an 'sudo kill -9 <pid number> '  is super kill   you might make a mintel note.
<timsath> apparently xorg.conf had a touchpad in it
<timsath> i def do not have one of those
<timsath> lol
<DeezNuts> newbie needs help....totem won't play mp3's; no decoders found
<timsath> thats probably what was causing it
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Trashcan> !tell deeznuts about restricted formats
<DeezNuts> gracias!
<linux_n00b_e> thanks intelikey, I'll write that down.
<timsath> ubuntu has like really good wifi support right?
<timsath> i never got it to work in gentoo or BSD
<timsath> im hoping this will have better support for it
<mustard5> timsath, it seems to ..there is always ndiswrapper
<timsath> yeah, i have had no success with ndiswrapper
<timsath> no matter what distro i've used
<timsath> :(
<mustard5> timsath, what card you got?
<bimberi> timsath: see if there's any guidance here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<timsath> netgear WG111
<timsath> and i have a linksys wusb54G
<jackal24> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<mustard5> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<linux_n00b_e> Sometimes, when I quit Ubuntu, it kicks me into a full screen terminal instead of quitting. Could I use 'killall' to close Ubuntu if that ever happens again?
<mustard5> timsath, ubotu has a list of supported stuff at the link above
<Hobbsee> linux_n00b_e: and when it does, you want the entire machine to shutdown?
<timsath> well all be damned: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WG111HowTo
<linux_n00b_e> Yeah
<linux_n00b_e> Like I'm not trying to quit my session, just shutdown the whole machine.
<Hobbsee> linux_n00b_e: well wait a few seconds - sometimes it just flashes to the terminal before shutting down, otherwise, log into the terminal, and type "sudo shutdown now -h"
<qt2> err, the wiki told me to use "fakeroot" with make kpkg, but i tried that, and it's giving me this error:
<qt2> cp: cannot create regular file `config.precious': Permission denied
<intelikey> linux_n00b_e that 'full screen terminal'  is probably a "console"  terminals run in X   while X runs in a console.    from the console type 'sudo init 0 '   to power off the box  or 'sudo init 6 '  for a reboot.   ( also same as [ctrl] +[alt] +[delete]  )
<slashx1896> He
<slashx1896> Hey all
<intelikey> hey
<slashx1896> is there a way of dling songs like limewire? gnutella doesnt work for me...
<Fujitsu> linux_n00b_e, on my Breezy machine it drops me to the terminal for ages before actually saying anything. Everything happens on the old X terminal for me (ie pty7)
<studs> hi wana chat
<chaumurky> ???
<mustard5> slashx1896, http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<senectus> how do you _SEND_ a file using scp?
<slashx1896> studs, this isnt chat room..this is for ubuntu help
<Fujitsu> That was a quick visit...
<Fujitsu> senectus, reverse the arguments
<chaumurky> bot
<slashx1896> o.o
<slashx1896> who
<intelikey> Fujitsu pty7 or tty7 ?
<Fujitsu> Sorry, tty.
<mustard5> slashx1896, you need java to install from limewire site
* Fujitsu is asleep today
<slashx1896> i think i have not sure tho...
<linux_n00b_e> Thanks. One more question: I'm using apt-get install to install superkaramba. I got a message saying that it 'depends on kdelibs4 not in sid anymore'; Is it ok to still install superkaramba?
<intelikey> tty's are consoles
<slashx1896> mustard5, i dont remember if i got it or not
<senectus> Fujitsu, can you show me an example
<mustard5> slashx1896, type about:plugins in your firefox address bar and look for javaplugin
<chaumurky> Fujitsu, (OT) how do you do that 3rd person thingy?
<slashx1896> i dont use firefox.. it wont let me ever since i got mediaconnectivy or something
<Fujitsu> senectus: scp /path/to/some/file username@host:/path/to/put/it
<slashx1896> i use epiphany
<senectus> Fujitsu, sweet thanks man
<mustard5> slashx1896, k
<mustard5> slashx1896, well i will show you a link to install anyway :)
<mustard5> !javadeb
<ubotu> somebody said javadebs was Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<intelikey> linux_n00b_e "sid"  you got debian sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<slashx1896> whenever i load firefox it doesnt a mediaplayerconnectivty wizard thing, i hit next and then it freazes and exits
<DeezNuts> Thanks for your help with mp3's!
<linux_n00b_e> I don't know...
<mustard5> slashx1896, read stuff that ubotu said above
<slashx1896> i know
<slashx1896> just sein if i can get both problems fixed ;)
<mustard5> slashx1896, what media player you using?
<slashx1896> mplayer
<mustard5> slashx1896, so did you try getting rid of totem as default?
<Madpilot> if I'm burning .flac files onto an audio CD w/ k3b, do I have to explicitly convert them to .wav first, or will k3b handle that when I hit the Burn button?
<slashx1896> i think i did
<viperX> I'm clueless to whole Debian thing.
<slashx1896> i have java
<mustard5> slashx1896, I would think there are still references to totem in firefox then
<slashx1896> mustard5, so what do i do?
<intelikey> viperX check your sources against the list
<defendguin> wow the mozilla.org build of firefox is like 3 times faster than the ubuntu build
<mustard5> slashx1896, I'm not sure..I've seen someone with the answer in here once..but I don't recall what it was
<slashx1896> o
<viperX> How do i accomplish that?
<defendguin> how did that happen
<intelikey> viperX lists at  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<mustard5> slashx1896, you could try a search on ubuntuforums.org
<viperX> What do i do if there are differences?
<slashx1896> How do i install limewiere? wine?
<coz> Hello all
<cafuego> limewire is a java app, no windows shite required.
<intelikey> you can use 'sudo apt-setup '  and choose manually edit viperX and fix it.
<coz> all of a sudden I have a problem with xchat
<slashx1896> oh cause i saw a .exe
<viperX> ok
<coz> normally I just go to freenode, under server join channel type it in and I am here
<cafuego> slashx1896: Yes, that's how windows installs it.
<coz> now, I go to sever it only says connect or disconnect and it tells that Nick something or other is already taken
<mustard5> slashx1896, no..there should be a linux install of some kind there
<viperX> When i run apt-get update, that will automatically install the updates right?
<tonyyarusso> slashx1896: By mediaconnectivity do you mean the extension?  Because you can probably still disable that, right?  Otherwise, I had to remove references to Totem a few days ago in FF1.5.
<walkingice> viperX: no
<oxez> viperX: it updates your repos iirc
<walkingice> viperX:  apt-get update  just update your source.list
<mustard5> viperX, that updates the package lists only
<holycow> oh man
<slashx1896> yeah the extension i need it for my vids
<intelikey> viperX if you run apt-setup it will automaticly update when you finish editing the sources list.
<viperX> OH...... ;)
<holycow> i'm addicted to the stumbleupon extension for firefox
<holycow> its like the 'good' filter for the net
<walkingice> viperX:  apt-get upgrade   :
<viperX> aHHHHH
<holycow> i think i will haveto actually uninstall that that extension
<intelikey> walkingice no viperX has deb sources he needs to get rid of.
<holycow> but only after a few more clicks
<slashx1896> Wait so how do i install limewire?
<holycow> -_-
<defendguin> hmmm probably because it was built without gtk support
<viperX> MAN I HAVE SO MUCH STUFF TO LEARN!!!!!! ;)
<slashx1896> viperx, join the club
<slashx1896> lol
<viperX> lol
<andrew_> Im having trouble with Firefox - it wont let me type in it, in the location bar or in any form elements
<slashx1896> mustard5, whats the linux install file look like?
<walkingice> @o@
<intelikey> crawl first.  then walk.
<andrew_> Ive restarted it, same trouble
<holycow> viperX, you know, even after one has worked in the field for years and years, one still feels that way
<mustard5> slashx1896, its here http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<andrew_> And obviously, I can type in other apps ;P
<viperX> I just installed pear pc. gonna try to get that up and running...
<slashx1896> viperx, i just started notto long ago, and  im doin good
<slashx1896> mustard5, i got that
<andrew_> Anyone know what could cause that?
<mustard5> slashx1896, there should be a README file inside the zip
<slashx1896> mustard5, good idea
<slashx1896> ;)
<slashx1896> lol
<Topazworm> Hi there. Can anyone help me with some ubuntu problems? I just installed it today
<ejofee> anybody know who (nicks) are more or less directly responsible for which packages are included in the ubuntu repositories?
<mustard5> andrew_, mine does the same thing occassionally
<intelikey> !firefox15
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<intelikey> andrew_ ^
<holycow> Topazworm, just ask dude
<mustard5> andrew_, I find opening a terminal and tapping away on the keys and then coming back to firefox sometimes works
<andrew_> mustard5, Ill give that a go
<mustard5> andrew_, firefox has been nothing but trouble for me lately
<andrew_> intelikey, does 1.5 fix that bug?
<Topazworm> Well i think ive screwed up my firefox. I tried (badly) to install 1.5, not having a clue what i was doing and now i cant run it. Ive tried removing and unstilling but nothing!
<intelikey> supposed to
<holycow> mustard5, that doesnt sound like a firefox bug, that sounds like you hosed something
<intelikey> i can't answer personally.
<slashx1896> limewier is installing :D
<andrew_> ahh, but it is/was an identified bug?
<mustard5> holycow, well i don't know about that...I can't see how I hosed it
<intelikey> i don't use ff or ub.
<holycow> mustard5, thats what everyone says
<intelikey> andrew_ yes methinks so
<coag> hmmmm
<holycow> Topazworm, be more specific please
<coag> what are some fps's that i can apt-get to play?
<holycow> what problems are  you having now exactly?
<ejofee> anybody here?
<holycow> coag, say what? english please
<coag> holycow: sorry shooter type games
<Topazworm> i downloaded a scipt which claimed it could install firefox 1.5. i ran it, errors came up. When i tried to run firefox, nothing. So i used the package manager to completely remove firefox. then i reinstalled it from my ubuntu cd. But it still doesnt run.
<mustard5> coag, none it apt-get that I know of
<coag> holycow: "first person shooter" though that was common knowledge :P
<holycow> not sure, start up synaptic and go through the games in the games section
<rafx> apt-get install call-of-duty2 -- enjoy
<locomorto> lol rafx
<holycow> Topazworm, you cannot use package manager to uninstall SOMETHING YOU TRIED TO INSTALL OUTSIDE THE PACKAGE MANAGER
<coag> i fell for it!
<rafx> its my favorite game using ssh and ascii art
<slashx1896> ok now that limewiere is installed, i have it ran rite now, but how do i run it in the future>
<Topazworm> well i know that now mate. Im totally new to linux, never used it before today
* coag shakes his fist at rafx 
<holycow> Topazworm, delete all instances of firefox on your system and then instal ff once again
<slashx1896> brb
<locomorto> is it just me or is www.ubuntuforums.org down?
<holycow> Topazworm, emphasis is there purely for your informational purposes, not an insult :)
<ejofee> Topazworm: if you are totally new to linux, you shouldn't use ubuntu first
<holycow> ejofee, don't be dumb, what should he use then?
<ejofee> Topazworm: use kubuntu first :)
<mettallicat> lockhead, up here
<Topazworm> kubuntu?
<locomorto> :|
<locomorto> kubuntu can be confusing at times
<locomorto> but so can vanila ubuntu
<ejofee> holycow: kubuntu, as i said
<locomorto> So..
<holycow> that is dumb, Topazworm don't listen to him, just use ubuntu for now and try other stuff later
<mettallicat> ejofee, why kubuntu
<coag> aha!
<coag> well i found quake2
<ejofee> holycow: why would you think ubuntu is better?
<intelikey> ejofee lol
<locomorto> Whichever you choose is cool :)
<slashx1896> nvm back
<slashx1896> SO how do i run limewire in the future?
<ejofee> mettallicat: usually kde impresses the windows newcomer
<mustard5> coag, you need to own the quake2 CD to use that
<locomorto> Ok, can anyone goto www.ubuntuforums.org?
<holycow> ejofee, you are confusing him, and not offering any usefull information just to convince someone to use your fav desktop
<mustard5> coag, it requires files from the CD
<Topazworm> I have no clue how to use linux. Ivew been used to windows. So i thought i need firefox 1.5 i downloaded it from the website and tried to install. I iddnt know i am supposed to use the package manager.
<Hobbsee> locomorto: yep
<Drako> can anyone tell me how to do widescreen tv-out?
<slashx1896> i just exited out of terminal and limewire exited o.O
<holycow> Topazworm, won't gain a single thing from using kde
<mettallicat> ejofee, KDE sucks hard and most of my students like more gnome
<holycow> he just wants to learn
<coag> mustard5: it's open source
<ejofee> holycow: i agree
<locomorto> Hobbsee: it works for you?
<Hobbsee> locomorto: yes
<locomorto> :/
<syntaxerror64> locomorto, it's www.ubuntuforums.org
<holycow> Topazworm, it's okay, it's free you can screw it up and start over if you need to :)
<mettallicat> if we want to learn gnome is tha best
<intelikey> ejofee ubuntu is ubuntu  whether it has kde gnome xfce fluxbox what ever or no gui at all......   hehhe
<locomorto> syntaxerror64: ah there the same :)
<holycow> Topazworm, if you want to browse, why not install another browser in the man time while you figure this out
<Topazworm> i guess. so how do i fix this problem? bearing in mind, ive tried uninstalling it already
<syntaxerror64> locomorto, i am reading some HOWTO files there right now and it seems to be working fine
<slashx1896> mustard5, how come when i close terminal limewiere closes?
<holycow> Topazworm, try installing epiphany-browser, its pretty good
<mustard5> slashx1896, because you ran it from terminal?
<mettallicat> well time to get some sleep _D
<syntaxerror64> locomorto, yes i'm sorry i read it wrong i thought you put ".com"
<Topazworm> whats the command for that one
<slashx1896> o.o thats what the readme said
<slashx1896> how do i run it otherwise
<holycow> Topazworm, install something else first so you can google up an answer and the related skills you will need to fix it
<holycow> Topazworm, forget commands for now
<syntaxerror64> can't you just go to synpatic package manager, remove firefox 1.0.7 and then just reinstall it
<ejofee> intelikey: indeed. that's the very reason why i tried it as a joke. however, now i understand that i might have created some confusion.
<holycow> Topazworm, open up synaptic from system / admin /synaptic
<holycow> use that for now and make your life easy
<holycow> you can fix firefox later
<slashx1896> nvm
<coag> how do you uninstall something you installed through apt?
<mustard5> slashx1896, you worked it out?
<Topazworm> ok
<Hobbsee> coag: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<holycow> coag, you can uninstall it via synaptic if you want
<holycow> or what Hobbsee said
<intelikey> coag with apt
<coag> holycow: command line takes less time :P
<Topazworm> k installing now
<holycow> Topazworm, use synaptic to explore the software, it will keep you safe for the first bit
<slashx1896> i just ran the runlime.sh file, then hit run
<Topazworm> ok well i need help with one more thing. if you dont mind
<holycow> Topazworm, after a while you can add repositories to synaptic to expand the total amount of software available via synaptic to about 16 000
<holycow> Topazworm, when you don't find something in a repo, then start exploring command line bit by bit :)
<holycow> hopefully you find that approach helpfull
<mustard5> slashx1896, you could add it to you menu using the menu editor in breezy
<Topazworm> Well at the moment i need help accesses my 2nd physical ntfs drive. I want to play my mp3's
<slashx1896> wat menu editor?  llol
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<holycow> Topazworm, you will need to edit your /etc/fstab file for that, however, why not pull it out and put it in a usb cradle?  it will automatically have a shortcut created to it on your desktop
<Topazworm> usb cradle? i dont have one of those
<holycow> okay then what you will need to google is the following:
<ejofee> "<locomorto> kubuntu can be confusing at times" -- in which way?
<holycow> a) fdisk -l
<holycow> b) /etc/fstab
<mustard5> slashx1896, look in Applications>>System tools if you are on breezy
<holycow> c) how to mount ntfs partition in linux
<locomorto> ejofee: heaps of options
<holycow> lots of info that
<slashx1896> kk
<locomorto> ejofee: I'm not saying gnome has it right either
<intelikey> or look at the link ubotu said ^
<Topazworm> ill have a lookie..
<holycow> d) make sure to add the word 'breezy' in your searches, you will get more hits on wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<ejofee> locomorto: and what is vanilla ubuntu? (i am a newbye to (k)ubuntu myself)
<locomorto> ejofee: Its just that sometimes they get a bit excessive
<locomorto> ejofee: ubuntu without anything else installed (eg kde)
<holycow> kde is for power user, they dump everything up front for you, it completely overwhelms the user
<holycow> it is NOT the right way to intro most users, only those with highly technically oriented minds
<ejofee> locomorto: i thought every ubuntu was without kde...
<bcl> does anyone have a solution for the transcode libgcc1 conflict issue?
<locomorto> ejofee: ya, but you can install it
<locomorto> vanilla means plain
<locomorto> like nothing added on
<holycow> make it simple for newbs, give them synaptic, and a few commands for a while and let them muck about
<intelikey> ty holycow i'm flattered.
<ejofee> locomorto: oh, the vanilla refuses to install kde?!
<locomorto> no
<locomorto> :|
<rafx> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<ejofee> locomorto: then i still don't understand the differences between ubuntu and vanilla.
<locomorto> lol
<locomorto> ok
<intelikey> kde is the only desktop that makes linux work.  gnome lets it idle too much.
<chaumurky> nirc rocks!!
<rafx> and then there's Ubuntu for Servers
<locomorto> * vanilla = * without anything else added on/installed/tweaked etc
<ejofee> intelikey: i bet that is an irony :P
<intelikey> kde = right click everything.
<rafx> like MS Windows?
<intelikey> ejofee in part maybe.....
<ejofee> locomorto: oh, i see... but who would want something like vanilla?
<Topazworm> Im fed up with this
<ejofee> Topazworm: with what?
<locomorto> ejofee: I was using it as a basis of comparison
<ejofee> locomorto: oh, ok
<Topazworm> It shouldnt be god damn rocket science to get ONE hard drive to work. Ive tried scripts and codes and nothing!
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> blackbox is much better than xfce!
<holycow> Topazworm, it's not, the automatic code for mounting hd's on your ide chain is simply not there as of today
<oxez> if I decide to use openbox3 as my window manager in gnome, will the right click on the desktop will bring me the current thing, with 'Change background, create folder etc..' or the ob3 menu?
<chaumurky> other bots are better than ......
<intelikey> hmmm i said
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ejofee> ubotu: right, but icewm is better than both :P
<ubotu> ejofee: what are you talking about?
<intelikey> lol
<holycow> Topazworm, a: wait for next release b: add a line in /etc/fstab its simple and a skill you should have c: get a usb cradle d: and well okay use windows or mac if you like
<chaumurky> i like ncurses
<Topazworm> Firefox is knackered, i cant access my ntfs drive for my files, and my 2 partitioned drives i cant access because it tells me "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hdb5"." ARGH
<holycow> a) you hosed your own firefox install
<mustard5> Topazworm, there is a script that can do the mounting for you and make the fstab entries
<holycow> b) you are the one that doesn't want to learn how to mount drives
<rafx> i like icewm too. haven't bothered with gnome or kde yet.  most of my work is in ssh clients anyway so it doesn't matter
<holycow> what can i tell you? you can't expect to use a tool and not actually learn new skills
<mustard5> holycow, I don't think your being helpful
<ejofee> rafx: yeah, i very much like icewm / dfm combination
<chaumurky> hey, should I turn 'unmaskirq' on for my DVD burner in hdparm.conf ??
<Topazworm> Mates its 2005/06, i souldnt have to type lines of code in to get my drive to work
<chaumurky> is it safe?
<holycow> Topazworm, i told you your options, being that this is open source and you didn't pay a dime for 16 000 applications at your hands with the click of a mouse ...
<holycow> ... the general expectation is that one either contributes the missing piece or waits until someone does
<holycow> *cough*
<chaumurky> !hdparm
<ejofee> Topazworm: you mean the only problem is you don't want to mount drives?
<ubotu> chaumurky: Wish i knew
<chaumurky> bugger
<chaumurky> ahem... bottoms
<mustard5> chaumurky, you trying to set up dma?
<Topazworm> Not the only problem. Its not like i dont want to, it just wont.
<chaumurky> no
<ejofee> Topazworm: what does it say?
<chaumurky> i want to know if it's a good idea to turn on 'unmaskirq' for my dvd burner
<mustard5> Topazworm, if you want to come to a quieter chat room I can show you how to mount your ntfs drives
<Topazworm> I tried running a script and it doesnt find my ntfs drive
<Topazworm> alright mate
<mustard5> Topazworm, join #kubuntu-offtopic if you want help
<holycow> you don't run a script to mount a drive
<Hobbsee> there is a script that you can holycow
<chaumurky> apparently: "Enabling unmasking lets Linux unmask other interrupts while handling a disk interrupt, allowing your system to do other similar tasks at the same time and should improve overall system response time."
* mettallicat is away: merging world and get some sleep
<holycow> Hobbsee, *nod* i'm simply not convinced that people who get everything for free should refuse to google and learn new things
<Hobbsee> well, true, maybe - point them to ubuntu wiki then - there's heaps of stuff there that is known to be correct
<chaumurky> !unmaskirq
<ubotu> chaumurky: I don't know
<holycow> Hobbsee, it's not so much as that even, it is the insinuation that somethign that is created by volunteers must somehow live up to their expectations
<holycow> without them putting even in a bit of effort with a search engine
<Madpilot> how do I get k3b to stop putting that irritating little blue progress box on top of everything?
<holycow> Madpilot, a non answer might be to suggest using gnome baker ... not sure if kde gives you that granular control over apps
<Madpilot> holycow: gnomebaker only burns coasters for me :|
<Madpilot> k3b burns good discs, but it's got some really dumb defaults
<holycow> i figured you had a reson for using that, not sure gnome baker works for me, although i have mostly just used nautilus as a frontend for that
<Stampertje> can anyone help me ? i've just installed ubuntu for the first time and can't manage to set res. higher then 640x480 :(
<holycow> Stampertje, ubuntu does have an app for checking monitor resolution capabilities but it still fails sometimes ...
<Madpilot> I'm burning audio CDs, and Serpentine seems to produce coasters about 50% of the time; so far k3b has been good, but slower than Serpentine...
<monkeyface> hi
<Stampertje> i've tried that holycow
<holycow> ... that means you will haveto add yoru monitors horizontal and vertical refresh rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<holycow> i know i wasn't finished
<monkeyface> i was wondering how would i update ubuntu
<Stampertje> but it doesn't allow me to turn it on higher
<Stampertje> ah right
<Stampertje> :)
<monkeyface> because i have horay hedge hog
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Madpilot> monkeyface: see ubotu ^^^
<monkeyface> ty
<Stampertje> well i thought it was because of my vid card since it sux :D
<Stampertje> nvidia riva tnt2
<holycow> you will haveto google up your model to find the refresh rates (unless they are on the back) buty then all you need to do is put them in xorg.conf and logout and log back in to restart x (or do ctrl / alt / backspace)
<holycow> Stampertje, no, even the cheapest vid card can do 1600x1200
<Stampertje> nah this one can't
<Stampertje> well maybe
<Stampertje> it didn't on windows
<Stampertje> :p
<kestas> not all vid cards can do high resolutions
<holycow> i bet it can, if you put it on a monitor that supports that res
<Stampertje> yes ofcourse
<Stampertje> but not with my compaq presario monitor which i ripped from an old pc :p
<holycow> therein lies your answer
<oxez> how would I remove borders for a specific app on gnome?
<Stampertje> hehe ;)
<kestas> this also isnt about refresh rates
<holycow> oxez, you can't unless the app is coded to allow for that
<kestas> just entering in the res you want into xorg.conf for your depth will probably do
<Stampertje> probably
<Stampertje> :)
<holycow> Stampertje, don't listen to kestas
<holycow> it IS ABOUT REFRESH RATES
<oxez> holycow: do you know a terminal that would allow me? I'm thinking of aterm/eterm etc
<kestas> unless its a driver problem
<Stampertje> no doesn't matter much i think
<holycow> refresh rates are what give you the resolution space of a monitor spec
<Stampertje> i don't think it can go higher then 60hz
<Stampertje> :D
<monkeyface> thanks
<holycow> oxez, nothing rings a bell i'm afraid
<Stampertje> hmm
<Fujitsu> Refresh rates do not control resolution!
<Stampertje> maybe you know this aswell..
<oxez> holycow: I know that with fluxbox I was able to do that easily, but I'd like to stick with metacity, I just like it :/
<holycow> refresh rates control possible resolution space
<Fujitsu> Resolution dictates certain refresh rates
<andrew_> I just followed that wiki guide to installing firefox 1.5 for ubuntu, now Im getting a nasty error : /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Stampertje> i need an ftp client that can support fxp transfers
<Stampertje> but not command line
<Fujitsu> holycow, what is your definition of 'resolution space'
<Fujitsu> andrew_: install the package libstdc++5
<paulgroovy> hi, I'm new and need some help
<Fujitsu> andrew_, it says that you need it at the top of the wiki.
<Fujitsu> What, paulgroovy?
<paulgroovy> hi fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Hi paulgroovy.
<holycow> paulgroovy, just ask
<andrew_> ahh, missed that
<andrew_> Thanks Fuji
<kestas> Stampertje, try sudo sed -i -b .bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf -e 's/Modes\t"/Modes\t"1024x768"\t"/'
<paulgroovy> I need help with a wireless 802.11 wireless internet card on my laptop
<Stampertje> i don't want that mode
<Stampertje> but i'll change
* Fujitsu enlarges the warning on libstdc++5
<Stampertje> thanks kestas
<holycow> paulgroovy, okay, what kind do you have, what chipset does it have
<Fujitsu> paulgroovy, what kind?
<paulgroovy> ok, i have a dlink airplusxtreme G108
<paulgroovy> dwl-g650
<paulgroovy> I was told i should have the orinico chipset, but how can i tell if the card has that?
<holycow> i'm looking for a page on that, there was a really good wiki page on supported cards and techniques you need for resolving issues
<andrew_> Gah! Still having the same problem I had with 1.07
<holycow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28card%29%7C%28wireless%29%7C%28support%29
<andrew_> Firefox doesnt respond to keystrokes, in the address bar, or in any form elements
<andrew_> Anyone know anything about this problem?
<holycow> i've only seen that problem on pages where flash steals mouse focus
<holycow> andrew_, just out of curiosity, have you tried downloading 1.5 tar.gz, extracting to a temp dir and running binary directly from that? i'm curious if that has the same issue
<paulgroovy> ok, I seem to have the intel chipset
<mcjerry> i upgraded to dapper and now have problems with twinhan dvb card.....can anyone help?????
<andrew_> holycow,  nope, Ill give it a go tho
<Stampertje> is there some way to get out of gnome and see only a shell or smth without rebooting ?
<holycow> ctrl / alt / f1 would be one way Stampertje
<Stampertje> oki thanks :)
<Stampertje> bbl to try all the things out
<mcjerry> after upgrading to dapper, my twinhan dvb-s card does not work,,,,after upgrade, it still worked with previous kernel.....what do i need to do
<holycow> mcjerry, submit a bug, talk with devs about tracking it down.  DapperDrake is a work in progress, generally helping out with a debian type of distro results in waiting a week or two, updating and problem going away magically
<cafuego> stop upgrading when there is no need to.
<cafuego> See also rule #1.
<mcjerry> holycow, how submit a bug?
<Madpilot> mcjerry: www.launchpad.net/malone/
<holycow> http://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/
<Madpilot> https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu actually
<ajmitch> Madpilot: preferably bugzilla for now
<CrimsonKing> if i was missing a script that should be in init.d (imapd, specifically) whats my best way of hunting down the missing script?
<bcl> CrimsonKing, locate imapd
<Madpilot> ajmitch: OK, I thought everything was switching to lauchpad/malone?
<ajmitch> Madpilot: eventually.. :)
<holycow> what is this launchpad nonsense?
<cafuego> Well well, why does that gentleman have the same KeyID as me?
<ajmitch> holycow: nonsense?
<CrimsonKing> bcl: yea i've got the bin, but not the init script for it
<holycow> since when is ubuntu using random urls for things like bug trackers?
<CrimsonKing> the package is installed, got the configs too, but no init.d
<andrew_> holycow, same issue run straight from the bin
<bcl> CrimsonKing, may be in /usr/share/doc/imapd or similar
<ajmitch> holycow: because canonical develops launchpad?
<Madpilot> holycow: it's not...
<holycow> ajmitch, oh launchpad is that project ... odd.  so what does bugzilla serve then?
<ajmitch> holycow: bugzilla is what we use until malone is ready - malone is designed to be multiple distro, upstream, etc
<holycow> ajmitch, ah, so how is the transition being handled, everyune is being asked to use malone or ... ?
<ajmitch> holycow: when malone is ready
<CrimsonKing> bcl: no really dude, its not just missplaced, its not on the computer
<ajmitch> holycow: malone has been in use for quite awhile for universe
<holycow> ajmitch, so bugzilla is the official one then?  why are you guys suggesting the use of malone then?
<CrimsonKing> i will look up how to peak inside of a .deb and get a list of installed files
<ajmitch> holycow: I just said that bugzilla was preferred. I didn't suggest the use of malone for filing bugs in main
<holycow> andrew_, that makes no sense ... perhaps an extension is causing that somewhere?  the best i think i can do is recommend removing all extensions, and perhaps moving your .mozilla dir somewhere else just to make sure ?
<Madpilot> ajmitch: that's the current split, then? Malone for Universe, bugzilla.u.c for main?
<B-166_ER-X> how do i list the online users ?
<CrimsonKing> ahh, i might just have cyrus-imapd installed when i'm supposed to have cyrus21-imapd....
<holycow> ajmitch, *nod* i'm curious, nothing worse than giving people wrong info
<Xenguy> B-166_ER-X: w
<holycow> ill stick to recommending bugzilla then until otherwise requested to do so
<ajmitch> Madpilot: generally, that's how it is.. some other stuff is using malone
* ajmitch will bbl, got to run away
<cedric> hi! id like to listen to .mpg videos.. but i hate wincodec what should i do then
<CrimsonKing> thats -uh- intuitive
<Xenguy> who
<holycow> CrimsonKing, the problem with "intuitive" is that it is relative
<B-166_ER-X> offtopic ?
<andrew_> Restarted gnome and its all good again
<andrew_> Hope this doesnt happen often :/
<holycow> :) simple
<Xenguy> Stability is assumed :-)
<CrimsonKing> holycow: yea i dig that, but you it still sucks when you spend a big chunk of time looking for something to find out the solution is as simple as this :}
<johnw> anyone know good fastcgi tutorials?
<nekostar> dam u ubuntu and your crappy dual audio support
* nekostar sighs
<holycow> CrimsonKing, indeed :) the terrible thing is that as one gets more knowledgeable about a particular area, you forget that for others it is not obvious at all
<chris86wm> hey guys, i am trying to share a folder from my windows computer with ubuntu. i have both of them hooked up through a router, but ubuntu doesnt seem to see the windows computer on the network. is there something special that needs to be done in order to view the shared windows folder?
<Xenguy> the community can be a big help :-)
<qt2> err, someone i'm trying to allow remote desktop access to me is trying to get a conection, but cant...
<qt2> can someone ghere try and vnc me and see if they get a password prompt? :o
<chris86wm> any ideas guys, i can ping the windows computer from ubuntu....
<holycow> chris86wm, by default ubuntu should be able to see all windows machines on a network, first question to ask is do you have something like firestarter firewall (iptables frontend) on ubuntu, or a firewall of some sort on the windows box preventing broadcasting on the network?
<Stampertje> kestas i don't know what happened but i didn't do anything and now i can set resolution and hertz lol
<Stampertje> using the program
<Stampertje> maybe because i installed nvidia-glx
<chris86wm> holycow> no
<cedric> hi! id like to listen to .mpg videos.. but i hate wincodec what should i do then
<Stampertje> and i didn't reboot for it
<Stampertje> but now i did
<Stampertje> so next question.. anyone know where i can set hosts manually like in windows hosts file ?
<chris86wm> holycow> i turned the firewall on the windows box off, and i do not have firestarter installed on my ubuntu box
<chris86wm> (i did have firestarter on here last week but i removed it after a few minutes)
<holycow> *hmmm* generally it takes a little bit for samba to pick up windows machines on a network ... unfortunately my sambafu sucks without my reference book :/
<holycow> i've never really seen ubuntu not be able to browse a windows network even with a domain tho ... usually it has been someone blocking network broadcasting with a firewall
<chris86wm> well whats weird is that when i go to the network places, i see a box that says "you must log in to access UBUNTU"
<chris86wm> (this is from the ubuntu box)
<holycow> chris86wm, that sounds like something is not installed
<chris86wm> i have no passwords set on the network
<holycow> is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<chris86wm> yes, about a week old
<holycow> ohhh you are browsing from windows to ubuntu?
<chris86wm> no ubuntu to windows
<chris86wm> both are fresh installs
<holycow> your ubuntu box sees the windows box then?
<chris86wm> no
<holycow>  i see a box that says "you must log in to access UBUNTU"  <-- i'm not sure what that means, you get that when you click on what exactly?
<chris86wm> i go to...
<chris86wm> Places ----->Network Servers
<chris86wm> then it pops up
<holycow> just for reference, that box shouldn't come up at all
<chris86wm> yeah i know lol
<holycow> :)
<chris86wm> why would i need the password for the UBUNTU box that i am on right now!!??
<Stampertje> can't i install wine on this ?
<Stampertje> or is that only for kde
<Stampertje> it's not in package list
<Stampertje> :/
<chris86wm> wine is for gnome too
<holycow> chris86wm, that sounds like a mistake, have you tried reinstalling samba or smbclient perhaps?  i have never heard of this, nothing on google about this?
<Stampertje> ok then i'll just have to do manual dl
<chris86wm> let me try that
<holycow> chris86wm, as another side note, there are other bugs in the samba/nautilus/keymanager components, i occasionally get a request to log in to a domain when one isn't required so ...
<dennis999> Anybody know how to change the calender layout
<holycow> perhaps this is symptomatic of overal 'unclean' implementation at this point
<dennis999> ?
<holycow> Stampertje, what are you downloading manually? wine?
<holycow> why?
<holycow> its in the repos dude :)
<B-166_ER-X> help..... : when i start ubuntu, i have a error message 'cant find desktop folder, yo uhave to create it or make permission so Nautilus can acess it'
<chris86wm> yeah use synaptic
<holycow> dennis999, what do you mean change calendar layout?
<B-166_ER-X> no desktop folder =  something bad
<holycow> B-166_ER-X, not really
<chris86wm> well i reinstalled that, and now the authentication box doesnt come up but i cant see the windows box
<dennis999> I want Sunday to be first
<holycow> B-166_ER-X, request to change your nick, it's too odd to type in even with tab completion :)
<holycow> B-166_ER-X, is that a fresh install?
<B-166_ER-X> always add this nick but..
<holycow> b166erx, :) easier
<b166erx> holycow,  well, like a week, and it was working right a few hours ago
<chris86wm> man this is gonna suck if i cant get my network to pick up
<holycow> b166erx, it sounds like either permissions are wrong or something else is borked, if all you are is missing a home dir thats an easy fix
<holycow> b166erx, that sounds like you were mucking about and changed permissions on home dir, i did the same actually :) heh
<holycow> b166erx, so, how far can you get on boot, just login screen?
<b166erx> well, i cant recall doing this
<b166erx> holycow,  i actually, am now on my ubuntu, i have acess to the top menus ...but hte desktop is plain and i cant acess File system, of home dir..ect..
<freelove> how do i change the usplash??
<holycow> dennis999, i don't see anythign about calendar that would suggest that you can configure it that way, :/
<holycow> b166erx, ah shoot, i'm sure it can be fixed but it also is a wee bit delicate situation
<dennis999> I couldn't either that's why I  am here, thanks anyway.
<b166erx> hm
<holycow> it's not soemthign i can really run you through at 11 pm at nigth dude, you may permanently loose access to your account if i miss a step :/
<b166erx> a DIR in terminal list the home dir and desktop
<b166erx> although listing it, i cannot access it
<holycow> b166erx, hang around perhaps someone who can see straight can help :) there are a few things one should do to make sure you don't lock your self out so it's best not to have me walk you through
<holycow> it
<b166erx> ok..then...can someone help ?
<b166erx> dnag
<b166erx> its 2:00 am here ;P
<N6REJ> how can I add this url to the sources list?  It doesn't like it... http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/dapper/
<ejofee> how can i change the menu style automatically. aren't there some preestablished menu themes?
<holycow> what do you mean "menu themes"
<bsdirl> question: can you get xubuntu with ship-it?
<chris86wm> aghh!
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: I'm not sure, but you might need to separate dapper/ as the section?
<chris86wm> this stinks
<Madpilot> bsdirl: no, only Ubuntu
<bsdirl> heh i was wondering why the CDs I got had gnome
<bsdirl> ty :] 
<Stampertje> N6REJ, don't you need to put ftp:// in front of it ?
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso: I got some of the firefox amd64.deb files for ubuntu from here ... http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/ the problem is they need other files too.
<bsdirl> peace
<chris86wm> no more ideas on the networking problem guys? i think i am stumped
<N6REJ> whats your network problem chris86wm ?
<Stampertje> N6REJ, why not try an ftp client instead of firefox ?
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: Did you try enabling multiverse, universe, and restricted first?
<N6REJ> Stampertje: no, I'm trying to upgrade ff to 1.5 on the amd64 arch.
<chris86wm> i will repaste it
<N6REJ> tony for breezy yeah.
<chris86wm> i am trying to share a folder from my windows computer with ubuntu. i have both of them hooked up through a router, but ubuntu doesnt seem to see the windows computer on the network. is there something special that needs to be done in order to view the shared windows folder?
<b166erx> Can someone help me here please ?      Nautilus tells me that DEsktop doesnt existe or that there is wrong permissions
<chris86wm> when i go to places-----> network servers i window pops up saying "You must log in to access UBUNTU"
<N6REJ> chris86wm: yeah, you need samba AND they have to belong to the same samba domain
<chris86wm> i have sambe and they are on the same domain
<chris86wm> *samba
<N6REJ> chris86wm: then your samba config is bad.
<freelove> how do i change the usplash??
<chris86wm> the windows box sees the ubuntu one but the ubuntu one doesnt see the windows
<chris86wm> its a fresh install of ubuntu though......:(
<N6REJ> chris86wm: let me think.
<Stampertje> windows does see the linux box ? lol i think that's kinda funny
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: It looks like you should just be able to add the sections (main, etc.) after the line you put earlier.
<Stampertje> :D
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso: yeah, thats what I thought too!
<dbernar1> Hi, can anyone help me set my locale up?
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: Have you looked at http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/dapper/?
<dbernar1> I am getting an error with apt, and other programs.
<chris86wm> i had this working in hoary
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso:  that might help... let me try.
<paulgroovy> Hi, I'm back and need some help finding the driver for my dlink dwl-g650 wifi card, and then downloading it.
<Stampertje> where the hell can i make everything english again. this dutch mindless translation is kinda freaking me out
<b166erx> how can i show the permissions on a dir ? and what should be the permissions on Desktop ?
<difekta> chris86wm like keymap stuff?
<b166erx> how can i list the current permissions ?
<Wookie> wig, so your current date, and the date is current thing, with 'change background, create folder etc..' or the sudo perl
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso: Failed to fetch http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/dapper/dists/main/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 64.50.236.52 80] 
<Wookie> qt2: a great for now i'm stuck trying to fetch major bug with c libraries
<N6REJ> b166erx: in terminal ls -la
<Wookie> st^anger^19m: if you really bother me, id 2) ls -ld /media/public
<chris86wm> difekta: what do you mean keymap stuff?
<Wookie> in c i can't define the keymap for xorg
<b166erx> -rw-r--r--   1 oli  oli   424895 2005-12-12 00:36 Desktop
<b166erx>  , does that looks normal ?
<Wookie> -rw-r--r-- 1 root
<Wookie> does that the normal wallpaper.
<rafx> b166erx: also be sure to read this, it will answer many of your questions before you ask:  http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Wookie> normally i just understanding this, it screws up
<weissi> is it possible to install ubuntu/kubuntu via a net installer like debian (put 2 floppies in and get the rest via apt get over the net) ?
<Wookie> phantomcircuit-a: irc.undernet.org #teensex hth hand :) this is the root should do that for about 5 different floppies ten years ago than ruby, etc, see http://wiki.debian.net/?debianamd64faq
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: Remove the /dists after /dapper, and /restricted is a separate section, not part of /main.
<Wookie> n6rej: it looks like button displays the warning failed
<Wookie> i love the description that you want other side reading it now
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso:  so they should be seperate entrys?
<Wookie> it's all treated as seperate files, although you might get
<tonyyarusso> N6REJ: Correct.
<Wookie> n6rej: i'm not sure, but it is basically what is hosed something
<N6REJ> k
<Wookie> acetech: k joined the burn button?
<Wookie> reisio
<reisio> heh
<Wookie> rafx, heh
<reisio> no ops? :p
<Wookie> it both ways :p
<Wookie> dabar
<Wookie> big!
<Wookie> heatxsink_
<Xenguy> !network-install
<ubotu> network-install is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=NetbootInstall
<Wookie> like, totally, a way to store a gui frontend
<dabaR> Wookie: heh, I just joined the channel, and you said my name...
<Wookie> i've got some really care about being very accurate this is, i output file name..
<Xenguy> speak of the devil ;-)
<Wookie> who can speak freakin' roman, svizzero
<dabaR> Wookie: I fixed my locale issue.
<Wookie> brend: there's unicode locale really breaks this time you didnt really checked
<Wookie> zh
<N6REJ> And I think I have to tell it its source not binary
<Wookie> mathias64, so where would recommend a binary distro
<Wookie> i have -pipe in your network problem chris86wm
<chris86wm> sry i just got back in the room
<Wookie> anything goes type chat room
<chris86wm> i missed what ya said
<Wookie> i've already reboote.d i missed voicing you had a generic query example i have instaled and want to put that livecd totally worked!
<chris86wm> lol
<Wookie> ball: only the faq in one of them is a lot more money lol
<dabaR> Wookie: would you like a kick ban, or are you really bad in english?
<Wookie> spider: a) cycle b) i kick ass
<chris86wm> Wookie: would you mind repeating yourself?
<Wookie> my dad wants help yourself to c and by repeating what you've plenty to robotics enthusiasts and such file or howto
<weissi> ubotu: oh, I'm searching for a simple netinst, not that freaky! My setup is the following: harware-router<-->target_machine. I have no cd burner (and no time to order a cd)
<Wookie> mephis1987, your software is the following:
<ubotu> weissi: I think you lost me on that one
<Wookie> yeah i lost
<N6REJ> tonyyarusso: no luck so far still trying.
<Wookie> tonyyarusso: thanks..
<dabaR> weissi: he is a bot.
<Wookie> dpkg pours a bag of times just have wired their bot only spit out the p4 3.06 system?
<chris86wm> omg, its working
<weissi> oops ;-)
<Wookie> the e doesnt work, i might be working in topic answering that
<Wookie> oh, oops
<bob2> dabaR: ?
<Wookie> 'pop out' ?
<kemik> HAL is it you?!
<Wookie> foampeace, mount -o loop -t nat -a | grep hal process?
<dabaR> bob2: help yourself to some of this.
<Wookie> limewier is hosted by yourself and find certain things very quickly get screen fulls of earth :)
<kemik> why not just kick it ?
<Wookie> kick
<bob2> kick what?
<Wookie> kick doesn't generate random poles they buy the bottom of that extends jframe the 400 | regex substitution, so the same as the windows version of daemon-tools or alcohol 120%
<chris86wm> i just had to leave the user name blank when i logged in
<Wookie> you didn't have to, i didn't feel like an entirely different than an errormessage when you logged into a ballpark
<weissi> so, is there no way to boot the ubuntu-installer via 1..n (n<5 if possible) floppies and get the rest via net?
<Wookie> floppies on cd-s, while to /usr/x11/include?
<chris86wm> LMAO
<Wookie> lmao
<N6REJ> chris86wm: weird
<Wookie> chris86wm: let me think it xorg 7.0rc i'm getting worried then modular x it probably a good idea :s
<Madpilot> bob2: kick the Wookie?
<Wookie> i have a part, quit, or kick
<chris86wm> N6REJ: thanks for the help
<Wookie> n6rej: have you are asking people to access ubuntu
<N6REJ> bob, how can I add the dapper repository's to my sources.list?
<Wookie> bob2, well bob, its longer :)
<bob2> N6REJ: don't
<Wookie> n6rej: it looks like best: http://www.shellshark.net/images/buscard1.png
<kemik> Wookie:  HAL  ?
<Wookie> marcion, -a | grep hal process?
<dabaR> Wookie: check it out.
<Wookie> like how can i check the know about mysql 3.23, is included
<bob2> Wookie: anyway, you don't appear to be talking about ubuntu, so pease come back on-topic or go
<Wookie> just wanted the whole joy of the card won't appear in the network adapter?
<Razor-X> Wookie: HAL ?
<Wookie> and our ninja friends showing no hal process?
<dabaR> Wookie: har har
<Wookie> chaumurky i'm just so i can do it
<kemik> Wookie:  turing test
<Wookie> theres a test a method of writing to the string null, you're much about upnp but trouble for me lately
<bob2> Wookie: yea or nay?
<Wookie> yay or nay?
<Myrtti> Wookie: null?
<dabaR> Wookie: is that fast typing?
<Wookie> actually, to others have a fast about a module
<N6REJ> bob2: I've got myself into a pickle... I was trying to install firefox 1.5 and I found some ubuntu .debs on ftp.osuosl.org and now I've got about 10 packages that need more dependencies, and they conflicting with breezy because they are newer then breezy.
<Wookie> maybe its conflicting with sha512 to be used as crappy and write one more question: i'm using webrick locally or for sb16 or just write etch
<bob2> N6REJ: get the hell rid of them all
<Wookie> n6rej: did you try other net
<Razor-X> Wookie: who are you?
<Wookie> why can't you?
<Razor-X> Wookie: why can't you?
<Wookie> gotta go, anyway, so i did i, but it for you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@Quebec-HSE-ppp3613994.sympatico.ca]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<N6REJ> bob2: how can I do that without breaking anything?
<bob2> N6REJ: dpkg -P --force-depends all of them
<N6REJ> ok.
<dabaR> N6REJ: like me, I had some down time off the web today cause of playing with external debs.
<N6REJ> let me make notes, cause synaptic wants to uninstall about half of breezy to fix it.
<qt2> Wookie, hm?
<N6REJ> all I wanted to do was upgrade to FF1.5 sheeesh.
<bob2> you won't be using synaptic for this
<dabaR> well, happens. ya, write it down, so you can reinstall what you need, that is really what got me, I did not look too well what I uninstalled when repairing.
<Stampertje> where can i manually paste some webadress in synaptic ?
<bob2> N6REJ: installing packages from dapper on breezy is a very poor way to try to do that
<Stampertje> can't find it anywhere
<bob2> N6REJ: installing random .debs you find on the internet is also a bad plan
<dabaR> Stampertje: in repositories.
<bob2> N6REJ: either get the tarball from mozilla.org or use he "backports"
<Stampertje> well i've installed the nl version
<Stampertje> which sux
<bob2> Stampertje: why would synaptic want a url pasted into it?
<qt2> Wookie, what were you on about?
<Stampertje> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Stampertje> i want that
<Stampertje> in it
<Stampertje> ;)
<bob2> Stampertje: then put that in /etc/apt/sources.list, if you're sure it's correct
<bob2> qt2: Wookie cannot speak in here
<N6REJ> bob2: heres, where I got the files... http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<mettallicat> how about wineX
<qt2> Wookie, lol, why's that?
<Stampertje> how about it mettallicat
<bob2> N6REJ: as above, do not install random .debs
<Madpilot> bob2: it's too bad ops can't force-move someone to another channel ;) offtopic could do with a turing-bot
<bob2> qt2: enough
<N6REJ> bob2: ok.
<qt2> bob2, err... okay? o.O;
<tonyyarusso> I think I just installed an extension in Firefox that's causing trouble, and it won't let me uninstall.
<mettallicat> Stampertje, do u have wineX deb ?
<N6REJ> bob2: can I get a list of the broken packages?
<bob2> qt2: wookie cannot reply to you.  if you want to continue discussing with it, use /msg
<dabaR> its annoying answers even when you do not talk to it, Madpilot
<mettallicat> i want :D
<bob2> N6REJ: being in that dir just means that it's for some version of ubuntu, not neccessarily the one you have
<qt2> bob2, it's a bot?
<bob2> mettallicat: winex is proprietary software, www.transgaming.com
<bob2> qt2: don't know, don't care
<bob2> Madpilot: you can set redirect bans, I think
<mettallicat> bob2, i know :( and i cry
<dabaR> Stampertje: Settings>Repositories>Add>Custom.
<qt2> bob2, was just wondering why it said my name, dont gotta get annoyed at me.... i'll go back to idling now. x.x;
<bob2> qt2: sorry, not annoyed, just trying to stop this conversation asap ;)
<Stampertje> dabaR, i found it already :)
<Stampertje> but everything is in dutch
<qt2> bob2, okay, i'll drop it ^.^;
<Stampertje> and i can't even understand much of it
<chaumurky> damn walking carpet
<Stampertje> english is better
<dabaR> ya, that is why dutch people choose to talk dutch, cause english is better.
<ruiwen> hi how do i install apache-1.3.34 in ubuntu?
<bob2> ruiwen: why that version in particular?
<chaumurky> has anyone noticed a difference to cd/dvd performance by turning 'unmaskirq' on in hdparm.conf??
<ruiwen> bob2: =) actually not that version exactly.. just the 1.3 version, not apache 2 that comes default
<bob2> ruiwen: apt-cache show apache
<dabaR> ruiwen: install the apache package.
<coz> hello all
<coz> problem with xchat
<coz> anyone avaiable
<nutterpc> what sorta issues
<chaumurky> I'm on nirc - not much use coz
<freelove> how do i change the usplash??
<coz> well this is the second time this has occured
<bob2> freelove: how much do you care?
<viperX> Hey guys, does anyone know how to download and install themes for Firefox?
<coz> i have a clean install of breezy and when I go into xchat and put my name in
<coz> I get a messeag that soem"nick something or other already has that name
<coz> Under settings all that it says is connect or disconnect and not join channerl stc
<dabaR> nice.
<chaumurky> <viperX> in firefox go 'tools' -> 'themes'. then click get more themes.
<nutterpc> that generally means if u have connected to a server
<holycow> coz, try another nick?
<nutterpc> and it says that, that someone else on that server is already using that name
<coz> but I havn't and the last time this happened I just uninstalled an then reinstalled xchat and it was fine
<dabaR> freelove: search for splash in synaptic.
<coz> this time it didn't work
<Ej25goddess> Hi chaumurkey im back :)
<coz> any suggestions
<holycow> coz, it just means someone on the network is using your nick
* nutterpc slaps Gnomebaker............hurry up f00
<coz> ok I will log off and try again
<chaumurky> <coz> you may have a zombie xchat process running??
<N6REJ> bob2: OMG I went from 10 broken packages to 67 by removing them :'(
<chaumurky> missed him damn
<tonyyarusso> Can I disable all of my Firefox extensions at once?  (So I can reenable them one at a time.)
<holycow> tonyyarusso, no
<N6REJ> whew!!! all fixed now.... ty bob2!
<tonyyarusso> holycow: Shoot.
<cosimo> no go guy this is the message I got this time -
<cosimo> * End of /MOTD command.
<cosimo> * Received a CTCP VERSION from freenode-connect
<cosimo> * ubuntu :That channel doesn't exist
<Stampertje> all those problems in here.. damn i'm getting regrets already lol
<holycow> shoot what? i gave you the answer
<tonyyarusso> holycow: Any idea how to force an uninstall of one?
<holycow> tonyyarusso, yes, remove it manually
<viperX> Ok, I'm on the Firefox theme site, but when I click on the install button of the theme that I want, nothing happens
<tonyyarusso> holycow: How?
<N6REJ> oh well, guess I'm stuck with ff 1.07 until 1.5 gets into repository :(
<viperX> anybody else experiencing this?
<tonyyarusso> holycow: FF is installed to /opt/firefox, btw.
<holycow> tonyyarusso, most are locatd in your .mozila firefox extensions dir
<itouchedpussy> are any of you able to help me get my sound working again?
<holycow> itouchedpussy, depends on yoru question.  please ask a technical question
<bob2> N6REJ: once they're gone "sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop" can unbreak the rest
<tonyyarusso> holycow: I think I found them.  Now I just have to figure out which one it is!
<crimsun> itouchedpussy: lspci -v|grep -i audio ; amixer
<crimsun> itouchedpussy: output to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Stampertje> bob2 he is gone already
<itouchedpussy> holycow: well it works in games and other things, but programs like xmms will ask if my sound card is blocked by another program
<crimsun> itouchedpussy: change xmms to use the ALSA output plugin
<holycow> itouchedpussy, also please change your nick
<holycow> this is a family channel
<Razor-X> thank you holycow
<chaumurky> <coz> ok now? you may have a zombie xchat process running??
<coz> OK guys this is a no go. i cannot get on as normal on this xchat I will paste the message I get when I log on normally if anyohne would be willing to look at it
<viperX> what dir are ff themes stored in?
<coz> OK how do I change that
<chaumurky> me?
<coz> yes chaumurky  how would i foind out
<coz> find
<frank_b> can anyone tell me how can I add the time an date option in gnome's panel? (I accidentaly deleted the panel)
<elemenze> um, i'm the one who was just in with the inappropriate username, and i need those commands again =(
<chaumurky> opn the syatem monitor and check the list of processes
<coz> frank_ b right click on the bar add to panal
<elemenze> oh, nevermind
<frank_b> coz, yes, but i don't see the time and date option
<frank_b> coz, ahhh
<coz> whoa hold on I will check mine
<frank_b> coz, forget it
<frank_b> coz, it's in "clock"!
<elemenze> holycow: who was the other person helping me?
<linuxaddicts> gday all
<coz> right
<frank_b> coz, I'm a moron
<coz> me too thats why I namced myself doof
<frank_b> hehe
<frank_b> coz, sorry to bother you then
<crimsun> elemenze: lspci -v|grep -i audio ; amixer
<coz> chaumurky what was this about  xchat thing
<viperX> Does anyone know what dir firefox themes are stored in?
<frank_b> coz, thanks for your help
<coz> no problem
<elemenze> crimsun: ah, there you are XD
<elemenze> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/460533
<chaumurky> I just thought if you had an IRC client process running in the background you may be getting the login errors - just a thought
<coz> This is the message I get when I try to log onto xchat normally  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ms6toM69.html
<viperX> and how do I open a .jar file?
<dabaR> viperX: what is in it?
<crimsun> viperX: java -jar foo.jar
<chaumurky> java -j <name>.jar
<chaumurky> oops
<chaumurky> wrong platform...
<coz> would somone look at this and tell me what the heck isgoing on? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ms6toM69.html
<crimsun> elemenze: are you using ordinary analog speaker-out?
<chaumurky> hang on.
<jmibanez> ok, how does one go about diagnosing why a usb thumb drive's volume isn't being detected by hal?
<viperX> It's a theme for Firefox. i had to download it manually because the install link isn't working for me for some reason.....
<elemenze> crimsun: what do you mean by that?
<dabaR> coz: what nickname comes up with that?
<pitti> jmibanez: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<jmibanez> (on one pc w/ breezy it works; on another, the volume (sda1) isn't seen by hal and doesn't show up in hal-device-manager)
<jmibanez> pitti, ah, thanks
<coz> NickServ
<pitti> jmibanez: then please file a bug and include the logs
<coz> dabaR "NickServ"
<topyli> coz: if it's your nick, then identify it. what exactly is the problem?
<chaumurky> ./msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<crimsun> elemenze: are you using the digital output (spdif connection)?
<dabaR> coz: you try your nickname to be nickserv? that is taken.
<viperX> dabaR should I move the theme that I downloaded into the extensions folder for Filefox?
<coz> OK Normally I put my name in log on and go under sserve to choose where i want ot go
<elemenze> crimsun: i still don't understand what you mean ><
<dabaR> viperX: is it a .jar file?
<coz> Now u the only thin gunder server is connect and idssconnect
<coz>  ther is no list at all
<viperX> Yep!
<chaumurky> strange
<coz> I didn't use nickserv
<coz> it brought that up on its own
<chaumurky> ahha
<dabaR> coz: what name, is it "coz"? did you ever register the coz nick?
<crimsun> elemenze: ok, then disregard that question. In a Terminal, amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<coz> I believe so but if not how do I do thatagain?
<dabaR> coz: the nick server is telling you coz is registered, if coz is you, idenitify yourself.
<elemenze> crimsun: done
<topyli> coz: you don't, you just identify yourself with your password. just like nickserv is telling you
<coz> I am coz  but no password
<viperX> would it be alright to move the .jar file to the extensions folder for Firefox?
<chaumurky>   /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<dabaR> coz: and you never set up a password?
<coz> nope
<elemenze> crimsun: ach, brb
<crimsun> elemenze: did you change XMMS to use the ALSA plugin?
<elemenze> crimsun: yes
<topyli> coz: isn't that a bit silly?
<dabaR> viperX: where did you get the .jar?
<elemenze> crimsun: i've tried all plugins (except disk writer)
* topyli thinks about identifying himself as coz
<elemenze> crimsun: brb
<coz> on xchat?? It never asked for apassworkd
<dabaR> coz: someone took your nick, it seems.
<dabaR> is k and d close on the kybd? I always see that typo.
<coz> how do I register again?
<viperX> From the Firefox themes site. The install link doesn't work when i press on it, so I downloaded it manually.
<dabaR> passwork, it is on opposite side of my kybd.
<dabaR> viperX: I have no idea how that works with Firefox, I dont even use that windows program.
<Vivid2005> hi
<viperX> oh...
<coz> OK guys how do I register my nick?
<Vivid2005> Anybody awake??
<qt2> err, does remote desktop work if a user is not logged in? o.O;
<dabaR> coz: someone already did, you can not any more.
<chaumurky>   /msg NickServ ID
<coz> Ok how do I register another nick
<chaumurky> !register
<ubotu> I guess register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<topyli> coz: /msg NickServ help
<coz> I type that here?
<chaumurky> yes
<dabaR> chaumurky: look. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ms6toM69.html that is what coz gets when he signs onto freenode.
<coz> REGISTER
<dabaR> chaumurky: one ahead of me.
<topyli> uhh
<dabaR> coz: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz> -NickServ- REGISTER
<chaumurky> that's what I said. Don't worry......
<coz> what?? off topic??
<dabaR> Vivid2005: did you have a question for the asleep?
<dabaR> coz: ya, Ill show you how to do it.
<topyli> coz: many people and 1 bot have told you many times :)
<Vivid2005> -NickServ- REGISTER Vivid
<coz> I cannot go to another server normally that s what I was trying to tell you
<coz> let me try to find it
<qt2> okay then, is there a way i can set up ubuntu to automatically log in as a certain user?
<topyli> coz: don't find it. just join it
<freelove> what command cleans my var/cache/apt/archive ?
<freelove> its full i cant download anything!
<chaumurky> sudo apt-get clean
<coz> You don't seem to understand there is NO list to join I have to g into another menyu hold on
<freelove> chaumurky: will it move it to trash or permanent clean?
<topyli> list? join the channel -- /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaumurky> perm
<Stampertje> fuck this i just did the stupidest thing
<Stampertje> :(
<freelove> chaumurky: good
<Stampertje> i couldn't edit fstab
<elemenze> crimsun: i just restarted X, and xmms is working along with the system sounds, but sound in games like tuxracer, bzflag and armagetron doesn't work
<Vivid2005> I have two questions...
<Stampertje> so i echo'ed a line to it.. i thought
<jmibanez> is hald supposed to get permission denied errors while trying to read /dev/sda of a usb thumb drive?
<Stampertje> no everything is gone except for the line i echoed
<Vivid2005> I couldn't edit fstab
<chaumurky> my favourite 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get clean'
<crimsun> elemenze: you need to stop esd before you play those games.
<Stampertje> well i tried in root shell chmod 777 /etc/fstab
<elemenze> crimsun: how do i stop esd?
<jmibanez> specifically, addon-storage.c:283 is logging "open failed for /dev/sda: Permission denied"
<Stampertje> but that didn't work very well
<crimsun> elemenze: uncheck the box in System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<elemenze> crimsun: and is thre a way to start it
<Stampertje> so i echo'ed that fuckin line
<Stampertje> :/
<topyli> chaumurky: it's good to keep a cache so you can revert broken upgrades
<chaumurky> language
<elemenze> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> elemenze: to restart it, simply recheck that box
<Stampertje> can i turn it back somehow ?
<Vivid2005> I am the only user on my ubuntu, but I am not allowed to log in with the root !!!!!!!
<elemenze> crimsun: awesome
<Stampertje> because if i reboot now i think it's all fucked up
<crimsun> !tell Vivid2005 about root
<jmibanez> anyone? who's handling hald?
<Stampertje> you can't login with root
<Stampertje> only in shell
<Stampertje> or reboot and try recovery mode
<chaumurky> spose, but my repositorie's local and doesn't count as quota from my IAP. I'm on a 12Mb line so....
<Stampertje> not sure about that though
<chaumurky> *ISP
<elemenze> crimsun: great! when i use the alsa plugin on xmms, music still comes out! ^^
<Vivid2005> If it is not possible to log in with the root, I want to create a user with the permissions of root!!
<Stampertje> ghehe
<elemenze> crimsun: wait, not it doesn't, jut my imagination =\
<crimsun> Vivid2005: you already did -- your user is capable of using sudo
<bdiscoe> I have 5.04 and want to upgrade to 5.10... but Ubuntu site doesn't say how to do that.  Can anyone tell me?  Is is simple?
<Stampertje> adduser user -u 0 -g 0 -d /
<Stampertje> i think
<jmibanez> ah, ignore that, found the problem
<Stampertje> something like that
<chaumurky> sudo passwd
<chaumurky> oops..
<Ej25goddess> chaumurky, can I ask a question of you?
<chaumurky> yes
<crimsun> elemenze: come again?
<elemenze> crimsun: oh yes it does, my volume was jsut down
<jmibanez> borken installation-- hal apparently isn't a member of plugdev-- hence the problem
<crimsun> elemenze: heh
<elemenze> crimsun: nevermind, everything is fine, thanks for everything
<Ej25goddess> I redownloaded ubuntu, checked it with the md5 file, and burned it at the slowest speed my burner would do
<Ej25goddess> which is 8x
<Ej25goddess> this time i am installing it on the lapptop that worked just fine with the live cd
<chaumurky> but.....
<chaumurky> yes.....
<Ej25goddess> but durrinig hte install, it said that a package (i think) didnt work durring thet install
<Ej25goddess> but thtat I could install it later
<chaumurky> which?
<Vivid2005> what the f. is sudo???
<Stampertje> can someone plz paste the content of fstab to me in query ??
<chaumurky> may not be critical
<Stampertje> oh w8
<Ej25goddess> when it finally booted the first time, it wouldnt let me configure network settings
<crimsun> Vivid2005: did you read the url that I had sent to you?
<chaumurky> man sudo
<Stampertje> that shit is different for anyone
<Stampertje> fuck this
<Stampertje> :D
<chaumurky> !language
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, chaumurky
<chaumurky> LOL!!
<bdiscoe> I have 5.04 and want to upgrade to 5.10... but Ubuntu site doesn't say how to do that.  Can anyone tell me?  Is is simple?
<Ej25goddess> the live version automatically configures itself
<Ej25goddess> and hops onto my wireless
<Syntux> Syntux error!
<Ej25goddess> and everything works just fine without me eeven touching it
<Vivid2005> ahhhh !! THX!
<chaumurky> ahh you may need ndiswrapper package?
<Ej25goddess> is there anyway tto do an ftp install of ubuntu?
<chaumurky> so you can boot to the install though
<Ej25goddess> yeah
<cosimo> Ok I am here again but xchat is still wrong
<Ej25goddess> ii just cant confiigure any of the network settings
<robitaille> bdiscoe,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<crimsun> Stampertje: we avoid use of that language here.
<chaumurky> you just need to get wireless to work, yes?
<Ej25goddess> correct
<chaumurky> ahh, not just wireless
<Ej25goddess> this laptop doesnt even have a jack for a wired network
<chaumurky> wow
<Ej25goddess> old school.
<Ej25goddess> botht of the computers I have right now are pIII 750s
<bdiscoe> robitaille, thanks!  I can't imagine why the Ubuntu site doesn't link to the upgrade instructions.
<Ej25goddess> one desktop and one laptop
<chaumurky> unfortunately I'm not familiar with ndiswrapper or wireless. There may be others more able to help
<dabaR> they have that new 150$ laptops for children.
<Stampertje> crimsun, sorry will not happen again
* dabaR likes tha gramma
<cosimo> dabR this is still incorrect!
<iTunes> how am i gonna setup ftpd ? ive tried.. but no luck
<chaumurky> ok, I got confudes
<Ej25goddess> is there any sort of ftp install for ubuntu?
<robitaille> bdiscoe,   the site doesn't have a lot of detailed info.  The wiki is the place to look at for things like that.
<dabaR> cosimo: what does "thanks doof out" mean?
<Stampertje> but i'm just pissed because of my own stupidity
<Stampertje> :P
<cosimo> I am a doof
<freelove> whats the best window manager apart from kde & gnome?
<chaumurky> ftp using what kind of connection?
<freelove> any recommendations?
<cosimo> if you go under the menu "server' What do you see?
<fdelacruz> hi there anyone already use firestar? any advice or tutorial for newbie
<topyli> cosimo: happily registered now?
<cosimo> No happily at all
<topyli> dang
<dabaR> freelove: there is no best. You can learn about names of a few at http://xwinman.org/
<Ej25goddess> using a wireless connection
<Ej25goddess> just like the live setup does
<chaumurky> freelove you're killing me
<cosimo> ok under the menu "server" what is listed there?
<Stampertje> Anyone knows if there is some where I can reset fstab to like 30mins ago or something ?
<dabaR> Stampertje: man, your question was simple, and you were cluttering it with your speech.
<dabaR> what, you want fstab to be normal restricted permissions instead of 777?
<Stampertje> i apoligized for it
<Vivid2005> Is it possible to change the optic of the GNOME-Menue??? In my opinion, the menue is tooo big! I want smaller Icons in the dropdown-Menue!!
<rambo3> try tp see if there is fstab~ file
<Vivid2005> menu
<chaumurky> hmm, there is a net install I think - but your problem will stop you from getting an ftp connection won't it?
<topyli> Stampertje: restore your fstab from yesterday's backups
<dabaR> Stampertje: I dont care about the words, or apology, I am just noticing how you delayed your own answer.
<topyli> Stampertje: now you're going to say you don't do backups
<Stampertje> topyli, i installed it 3 hours ago
<cosimo> anyone can do this... look under the meu item "server" and tell me what you see listed there
<topyli> Stampertje: oh man
<iTunes> :|
<topyli> Stampertje: you'll have to write a new one
<Stampertje> well can you give me yours ? so i can rewrite mine ? :P
<Stampertje> i have no clue what to put in it
<topyli> Stampertje: sure, but mine will be all wrong of course
<Stampertje> yes i understand that :)
<chaumurky> *goes back to work for a while*
<chaumurky> exit
<Stampertje> well i can't help it.. i've used windows for many many years
<Stampertje> but my pc is euhh sort of wasted
<Stampertje> can't run windows no more
<rob1> Seveas,  are you around?
<Stampertje> :D
<cosimo> dabaR sorry to interrupt but this didn't solve the prolbme
<topyli> Stampertje: http://pastebin.com/460545
<topyli> Stampertje: btw, i hate private windows :)
<Stampertje> private ?
<Stampertje> there are some things i just can't do in linux which i really need though
<Vivid2005> Is it possible to change the optic of the GNOME-Menue??? In my opinion, the menu is tooo big! I want smaller Icons in the dropdown-Menu!!
<topyli> Stampertje: yeah, /msg windows popping up from folks on support channels
<Stampertje> yeah sorry i thought u were gonna give it to me in query
<Stampertje> and i accidentially hit the dcc chat button
<cosimo> anyone can yo help with this xchat problem
<Stampertje> and it didn't want to buzz off
<Stampertje> :P
<Vivid2005> Is a manual for ubuntu available??
<topyli> Stampertje: look a bit up, i pasted an url for you. my fstab is there
<Stampertje> yes i've seen it thanks :)
<Razor-X> Vivid2005: most standard Linux books should help you navigate the waters
<Stampertje> know what thanks a lot!
<dabaR> Vivid2005: check out the starget guide at http://help.ubuntu.com
<Stampertje> lol i almost got stargate out of that one
<topyli> Stampertje: how is your disk partitioned?
<Stampertje> ehm i didn't partitioned it
<cosimo> dabaR the problem isn't the nick I had it is the program itself
<Stampertje> 2 hdd's
<Stampertje> 20gig for ubuntu
<Stampertje> and 120gig with my warez :p
<Stampertje> i was trying to get that one working
<Stampertje> ntfs hdd
<Stampertje> need my music ;)
<topyli> Stampertje: so you have one big partition on both disks, and the installer probably made a swap partition
<iTunes> dabaR how can i set up ftpd ?
<Stampertje> yup it did
<dabaR> Stampertje: you should paste your fstab somewhere, so we can look, and say what your problem with fstab is.
<Stampertje> i don't have a problem
<dabaR> iTunes: you should use sftpd, ftpd sends passwords in plain text.
<Stampertje> i just echo'ed this line: echo /dev/Y /mnt/ntfs ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0 > fstab
<dabaR> iTunes: install vsftpd for sftpd, or proftpd for ftpd. Again, I suggest, and use the former.
<Stampertje> i missed one >
<Stampertje> :p
<Stampertje> needed 2 of them
<topyli> Stampertje: yeah, one typo is enough :)
<Stampertje> damn stupid thing to do
<Vivid2005> the waters... but isn't a pdf availabe or so??
<dabaR> cosimo: I got that by now, ya, fix the program.
<dabaR> cosimo: I use irssi, I can not tell you anything about xchat.
<topyli> Stampertje: a "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab-svass" first would have made a difference too :)
<iTunes> dabaR ok.. ill try it out
<ruiwen> hi.. how do i activate (not sure if that's the word) php in apache?
<cosimo> well does andyone here use xchat????
<Madpilot> !tell ruiwen about apache
<dabaR> ruiwen: you install a php plugin for apache
<kwtm1> Hello!
<Madpilot> ruiwen: the wiki URL that ubotu should have just sent you has all the info you need for apache+php
<Stampertje> probably yes
<Stampertje> :P
<cosimo> who is using xchat here tongiht?
<chaumurky> nirc ;-)
<kwtm1> How do I use the command-line to get a list of available deb packages that can be installed in Ubuntu, the way that Synaptic or Adept lists the available packages?  I tried using "dpkg -l <PackageName>" or "dpkg -l | grep <PackageName>", but it could not seem to find packages that were clearly listed as available in Synaptic or Adept.  Am I missing something?
<Stampertje> if i reboot now i can't get in ubuntu probably right ?
<rambo3> tonight?
<ruiwen> Madpilot: thanx =)
<cosimo> OK now
<rambo3> i use zchat , but dont know much about it
<holycow> kwtm1, apt-cache search packagename
<rambo3> x
<snpz> kwtm1, use man apt-cache i think
<holycow> kwtm1, also try to use aptitude, apt and aptitude are different apps in their own right
<cosimo> anyone using xchat here?
<chaumurky> no and no
<kwtm1> holycow: will try.  Thx for the suggestion.
<snpz> cosimo, yes
<kwtm1> cosimo: I'm using xchat.  Why?
<holycow> cosimo, sure
<cosimo> snpz great
<snpz> so?
<cosimo> would you do me a favor
<snpz> shoot
<cosimo> look under the "server" menu and tell me what you havelisted there
<snpz> a list of available servers
<snpz> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<cosimo> OK I don't have that under "server" I don't know why it is not there
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.tor.*]  by crimsun
<iTunes> blag
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*/tor/*]  by crimsun
* seatouch slaps iTunes around a bit with a large trout
<iTunes> seatouch :P
<chaumurky> seatouch how you do that
<seatouch> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<chaumurky> the 'third person' thingy
<kwtm1> Under "server" I have "Disconnect | Reconnect | Leave Chan | Join Chan | Server Links | Ping Server | Hide Version "
<seatouch> chaumurky /me slaps iTunes :P
* chaumurky thnks seatouch
<Vivid2005> Is WINE also available for UBUNTU????????
<chaumurky> YESSS!!!!
<Vivid2005> :)
<iTunes> Vivid2005 yeah :P
<Vivid2005> via synaptics??
<seatouch> WINE ? :P
<iTunes> yes
<Vivid2005> k
* seatouch gives some Electronic Wine to Vivid2005
<Vivid2005> how do I start wine??
* Fujitsu drinks Wine 0.9.3
<chaumurky> you dont
<p0st> I saved /var/cache/apt/archives without saving the dpkg sources list (packages.gz). how do you reconstruct it so that apt can install packages?
<seatouch> :P
<chaumurky> wine starts windows programs
<chaumurky> i.e. wine windows program.exe
<Fujitsu> chaumurky: It runs, not just starts.
<chaumurky> well, yes ok...
<Vivid2005> so I execute the .exe and wine starts by itself?
<topyli> Vivid2005: "wine windows-app.exe"
<Vivid2005> ah... k
<blag> Vivid2005: install it. from universe. you can learn how to enable universe at http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<p0st> ps - i tried deb-file in sources.list, but I think it needs packages.gz
<blag> p0st: reload your package list. like, sudo aptitude update
<kwtm1> p0st: I have a similar question:
<kwtm1> holycow: It worked!  Another thing, if you (or anyone) could help me: say that I have a bunch of deb packages downloaded into some /MyDownloads directory, and I want Synaptic / Aptitude / Adept to find packages there rather than having to download them all again.  How do I set it up so that that directory is recognized as a potential source for deb packages?  I know I probably have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, but I am not sure
<kwtm1> what to put there.  Or how can I use Synaptic / Adept to help me do it?
<p0st> blag: but then where does it look to update the list?
<tonyyarusso> How can I remove a package and ignore the dependencies (not removing the other things that want to be)?
<viperX> Does anyone have Firefox?
<chaumurky> huh?
<blag> p0st: everywhere in your sources.list
<topyli> tonyyarusso: it would be silly, because all that other stuff wouldn't work
<chaumurky> doesn't a default Ubuntu install have firefox??
<winston> it does
<p0st> kwtm1: read man apt. there is a utilitiy to read packages from a CD, but that utility rebuilds the sources.list
<tonyyarusso> topyli: It's for when I intend to reinstall, but have to do so from say a downloaded tar or something, or am just having temporary issues, and plan to put it back.
<holycow> kwtm1, i donno i know it can be done but i've never looked up the syntax.  i just use dpkg -i to install packages.  i understand why you want to do that tho ... google local file system repositories
<kwtm1> viperX: I'm using Firefox.  chaumurky: I think kubuntu uses Konqueror by default.
<topyli> p0st: there's practically no apt man page
<blag> kwtm1: you would have to make a repo from the debs.
<blag> kwtm1: I dont know how.
<p0st> blag: I had the directory where the archives are stored in sources.list, but apt didn't see them
<chaumurky> ahh, I need to think quicker...
<viperX> the install links for themes and extensions don't seem to be working for me. I was wondering if anyone had Firefox could you test the install links on the theme or extensions page to see if they work for you....
<topyli> tonyyarusso: you can force dpkg to remove a package, but apt will complain about broken packages after that
<viperX> If they work then that means that my firefox app is broken..
<blag> p0st: I told you what to do. you need to update package list.
<kwtm1> p0st: Didn't you just answer your own question?  You were telling me how to read from a directory, but in your case that directory happens to be /var/cache/apt, right?
<p0st> topyli: man sources.list, man aptitude, etc.
<topyli> p0st: yes, those are there
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Okay.  That's exactly what I want.
* chaumurky goes back to work
<p0st> kwtm1: the original location of those packages is long gone. I saved them when it was too late.
<kwtm1> p0st: Oh.  Anyway, re: your suggestion: the man page for "apt" says: This manpage isnt even started.
<viperX> kwtml would you mind testing the install links on Firefox's theme page to see if they work on your browser?
<viperX> *kwtm1
<kwtm1> viperX: unclear what you want.  Do you mean go to the default Firefox page, and see if the links work?  Because I changed my default home page already.
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Can dpkg reinstall?
<babygay_16> rg
<mantiena> tonyyarusso, yes
<henk> how do i tell ld to look in /usr/local/lib for files to link ? /etc/ld.so.conf is not on my system and i was wondering where ubuntu defines the path for ld
* cafuego makes mit ze stabby-stabby at Canon
<topyli> tonyyarusso: sure
<viperX> I'm sorry. https://addons.mozilla.org and see if any of the install links for the themes or extensions work for you...
<p0st> blag: for example, when you "install" the packages on the unofficial ubuntu addon CD, it adds the packages to the cache, but it also updates the dpkg list, with each line starting with "ii".
<icebloodF> huh
<Vivid2005> Thx for your help
<blag> kwtm1: you could also even update the package list and put the files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ that could work for you too.
* blag goes to sleep. Leave a message.
<tonyyarusso> mantiena, topyli: How?
<Vivid2005> One last question is already open!!!!
<mantiena> tonyyarusso, dpkg -i package_blablabla.deb
<Vivid2005> How can I change the ICON-Size in the dropdown-menu in GNOME??
<tonyyarusso> mantiena: And that will overwrite?
<mantiena> yes
<topyli> tonyyarusso: no-one remembers dpkg commands without referring to the manual page :)
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Right.  Okay.
<MrFarts> who is jessica simpson and why should i care ?
<kwtm1> viperX: Well, I'll try to install an extension... but I already have some extensions installed.  Does that answer your question, or do you need me to specifically try those extensions on that page?
<viperX> Just try one. Just click on it to see if anything happens when you click the link. Thanks~
<chaumurky> <viperX> where is this going??
<p0st> tonyyarusso: are you updating the package cache?
<viperX> Well, I'm trying to see if something is wrong with the entire site of if it's just my browser that's broken!
<tonyyarusso> p0st: I'm doing this from a tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> So actually, I'm crazy; dpkg won't do me any good anyway.
<kwtm1> viperX: I clicked on Hide Searchbar under https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/showlist.php?application=firefox&category=Search%20Tools&numpg=10&pageid=6
<topyli> tonyyarusso: afterwards, you'll want' to use dpkg-divert to fool dpkg into thinking the package is installed
<kwtm1> viperX: and it installed.  The list of extensions says: "This item will be installed the next time you restart Firefox."  Everything as expected.
<chaumurky> I just install Tab-X and then removed it. np.
<viperX> Then my browser is broken. I'm using adept to manage my packages. Could I use it to uninstall Firefox?
<Teh> Greetings again :)
<harden> I did this: 1) disconnected my cdrom from power supply and secondary IDE; 2) moved HDD #2 from its position as slave to the CDROM and connected it as slave to HHD #1 on the primary IDE, instead 3) tried to boot 4) boot complains about superblock and that it can't find hdd2. anyone point me in a direction of what's happening?
<chaumurky> try apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<kwtm1> harden: when it says it can't find "hdd2", does it literally say "hdd2"?
<Teh> May I ask waht the difference is between installing formating and installing, or formatting and choosing "use LVM"?
<harden> things I should be doing instead 1) sleeping or 2) studying for tomorrow's final :)
<harden> yes hdd2, indeed
<icebloodF> wdewd
<viperX> ok!
<chaumurky> oh, make sure the popup blocker lets mozilla in...
<icebloodF> hoi
<kwtm1> harden: your master hard drive on the main IDE connector is "hda", and its slave is "hdb".  The main drive (your CDROM, it seems) on the secondary IDE connector is "hdc", and its slave is "hdd".
<kwtm1> So, by reconnecting your hard drive that way, it has become "hdb".  The second partition is now "hdb2".
<kwtm1> harden: If you try to mount it, it won't find "hdd2".  You might want to try this:
<chaumurky> guys what's this? "[CTCP]  robitaille requested your version."
<kwtm1> harden: "mount /dev/hdb2 /My/Usual/Mount/Directory"
<kwtm1> harden: You might want to try "ls /dev/hd*" to see what's available to mount.  (I *think* that works.)
<harden> so this fails because fstab thinks it knows where the second HDD is (and its not there)?
<kwtm1> harden: correct.  You might want to correct /etc/fstab.  Try manual mounting first to verify that it is indeed "/dev/hdb2" where it is.
<kwtm1> harden: shouldn't the final be more important?
<harden> indeed, now that I've rebooted, I think I'll try it in the morning; but I had to ask :)
<kwtm1> I don't know which IRC software you guys are using, but mine (Xchat) highlights the lines where my name appears.
<Teh> When installing shoudl I use LVM or not?
<kwtm1> If you don't put "kwtm1" in your lines, sometimes I don't realize that you're talking to me.
<harden> also: the final isn't until noon, which is still 9 hours from now CST
<chaumurky> i'd need to read up on LVM to answer that. not a bad idea.......
<harden> thanks for your help, kwtml
<Teh> ok
<Teh> :)
<harden> or maybe I'll just saty up for....a...bit...
<iamphi> hello.  I am having problem viewing vietnamese unicode font with firefox.  I am looking at vietnamese websites, and letters that has accent on them are displayed in a different font face.  Any suggestions?
<viviersf> how do i allow passwordless logins in gdm ?
<chaumurky> look in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf. the answers you seek are there
<iTunes> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<iTunes> anyone know how i can fix that ?
<Nikusan> Wine hangs with 100% CPU usage when I try to install Starcraft.. known bug?
<holycow> Nikusan, wrong place to ask probably, no way anyone can really know that :/
<royce> i have an hp zv5000 laptop, using live ubuntu cd most of my hardware works great.  I only have issues with my internal wlan card, it a broadcom chip, any ideas, i've heard about ndis wrapping, but I really am a n00b
<holycow> google will give you a faster result for such an esoteric issue
<qt2> err, how would i set apt to view reccomend packages as required by default?
<calamari_> hi
<holycow> qt2, say what?
<holycow> you can't do that, it's a very very bad idea because every package has recommends
<Alpha1> Ubuntu comes with the nvidia driver right? I mean, the proper one?
<Alpha1> or was I imagining things?
<qt2> heh, okay then.
<holycow> you would get a circular dependency all over the place
<joedj> Alpha1: yeah, though there's some other stuff you must/should install
<irvin> Alpha1, yes
<Alpha1> woot, ta.
<qt2> Nikusan, #winehq to ask about that.
<holycow> in one command you would end up installing everything
<CioN> hey all I need a graphic FTP client anyone knows one?
<qt2> holycow, ahh.
<calamari_> I'm trying to set up an ident server so I can connect to DALnet, but I'm having trouble.  For one thing, firestarter shows ident requests as serious, and blocks them, even after I added an inbound rule to allow all on port 113
* Alpha1 ditches Suse 10 in favour of Ubuntu 5 *pops dvd into box & reboots*
<Nikusan> qt2, holycow thanks guys, I'll ask there
<chrisx1> CioN: gftp
<holycow> CioN, gftp
<CioN> chrisx1: tried that but it sucks, i blocks after few secs
<chrisx1> yer
<holycow> coag, nautilus alos does that, also you can mount ftp locations via places / connect to server
<chrisx1> i ended up using terminal
<royce> if there is an apropriate wiki, point me that direction
<irvin> calamari_, i have mine configured to block 113 but i can connect successfully
<CioN> chrisx1 man ftp?
<chrisx1> yer
* qt2 idly notes that ubuntu takes a long time to compile... o.O;
<calamari_> irvin: any suggestions? I'm all ears :)
<CioN> oh man that's long for such a simple task to do
<qt2> err, i mean, the kernel, not ubuntu :D
<holycow> CioN, what can't you do with gftp?
<CioN> holycow: it just crashes
<chrisx1> holycow: i find it times out n stuff easily
<CioN> yup
<CioN> so is terminal quick to use
<holycow> ah, was just curious, donno any other graphic clients
<holycow> like gftp or so
<CioN> i saw all the synopsis and stuff it's kinda long
<qt2> calamari_, tried allowing the host as well?
<calamari_> irvin: oh, I misread.. are you dsaying that you are blocking ident and dalnet still lets you on?  yes, it can.. but it doesn't allow that for certain isps, like mine hehe
<CioN> chrisx1 u set up firestarter to work with ftp?
<chrisx1> no
<royce> looking for help getting my internal broadcom wireless adapter working in ubunu, any ideas?
<chrisx1> i didnt install firestarter
<calamari_> qt2: not sure.. how do I do that?
<CioN> chrisx1 oh right :D
<calamari_> qt2: I just set it to "everyone"
<chaumurky> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<calamari_> ahh found it nm :)
<qt2> ;)
<CioN> chrisx1 u configured ftp on term or u set coordinates every time?
<chrisx1> what u mean?
<CioN> coordinates of ur server
<chrisx1> ??
<CioN> server, username, password and stuff
<chrisx1> yer
<CioN> so u don't insert those coordinates everytime u upload?
<qt2> firestarter is just a frontend for iptables, correct?
<CioN> qt2 yup
<viperX> What the command for configure?
<xratmx> hall
<|boris|> hi. How do I know if my RAID Host adapter "Promise Fasttrak sx4000" will work with Breezy ?
<joedj> |boris|: one option is to try it with the live DVD
<Maxi> hallo
<tetris> ddere
<Maxi>  ddere
<Maxi> du siehst nicht
<chaumurky> sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<tetris> asdfasdfas
<tetris> hitn
<tetris> asdfasdf
<chaumurky> haha
<royce> i'm looking for advise/information on running ubuntu dual boot
<chaumurky> specifically --
<royce> with windoze
<chaumurky> be specific
<chaumurky> and its Windows
<ppcguy> hey all.. How would I go about setting my term to boarderless w/ breezy?
<rambo3> what
<royce> in any case, jst what partition settings would be optimal to avoid conflict with a previously installed windows xp system
<chrisx1> :o
<chaumurky> just leave as much unpartitioned space free as you can allow. Then let the install partition the unused space.
<chaumurky> [CTCP]  robitaille requested your version./exit
<ppcguy> what about the reverse? I have breezy installed on my celeron and would like to install XP..But even w/ a live cd boot fdisk and/or qt does not let me resize my hd
<royce> will I still be able to have swp partitions, will ubuntu hold my hand through the setup?
<zelevw> hi guys...i had to reboot my pc this morning after nothing would work...the messages were that I had a read-only file system...even as the pc shut down some things failed to shutdown because of the read-only issue...
<|boris|> joedj, Thanks, I'll try that
<e-spy> why /etc/init.d/inetd restart does not work in ubuntu?
<e-spy> what is the replacment for that function..
<viperX> I'm seriously getting peeved. I downloaded the Firefox 1.5 tar from mozilla. I extracted the firefox folder from the tar and then CD to the firefox folder. I've been trying to execute the ./configure command to compile the program but everytime i do, i get a 'no such file or directory' message. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<chaumurky> maybe it's xinetd
<e-spy> nope it's not
<chaumurky> hmm
<linuxaddicts> viperX,i had same prob,
<e-spy> i know it's wird
<chaumurky> <viperX> I've heard that getting FF1.5 to work in 5.10 is a pain.
<linuxaddicts> removed older firefox and did a clean install,
<viperX> Can someone walk me thru compiling  this program?
<linuxaddicts> then it worked
<tonyyarusso> viperX: There is no configure.
<tonyyarusso> viperX: Check the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion, it doesn't need compiling.
<viperX> Sorray about that. Blasted program crashed.
<tonyyarusso> viperX: There is no configure.  Check the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion, it doesn't need compiling.
<viperX> Anyway, i have to manually compile the program because everytime that I use my package manager it gives me Firefox 1.0.7; I think that's the reason that the install links for themes and extensions don't work for me.
<viperX> I'll check it out...
<tonyyarusso> viperX: Make sure to do the step changing where /usr/bin/firefox points to make sure you use the new version.
<coz> hello all
<Teh> so in my install it just said "cpufreq:hange failed with new_state 1 and result 0"
<Teh> err
<Teh> change
<viperX> k
<Teh> should I care?
<coz> well all that gave suggestions as to how to fix the xchat problem I was having were all wrong!
<coz> dabaR the problem was , as I said the newer version of xchat.
<Teh> any thoughts?
<coz> for some reason the develper decided to remove all entries under one of the meu items making it nearly impossible to join a channel unless it ws typed in
<coz> recover
<tonyyarusso> Anyone have experience burning audio CDs directly from MP3?
<tonyyarusso> I'm wondering which apps can do it.
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: gnomebaker is good
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: If I just tell it that I'm making and audio CD and add mp3 files to the list, will it figure it out from there?
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: you just drag and drop the mp3s and it will make it
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: Perfect.
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: just make sure you click on Audio Disk tab
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: Right.
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: if you need to install it the command is sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: Already done.
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: ok cool
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: Any idea why Gnomebaker would want me to be root to burn a CD?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: it shouldn't - k3b doesn't...
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: it shouldn't unless there may be files that are owned by root?
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: i dont have to run as root or sudo...
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_ & Madpilot: No files belonging to root.  Maybe I need to add an entry to sudoers or some other permissions config to access burning capability?
<vbgunz> is it possible to rm -fr a /directory but don't touch /directory/precious ?
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: is this the default user you made with ubuntu installation?
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: Yes.
<_Gray_> Go to System > Administration > Users and Groups
<_Gray_> then right click your username and select properties
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: Yes?
<vbgunz> how to delete everything in a directory *except* for only one folder and it's contents?
<_Gray_> and under the privileges tab, make sure that it has the permissions right
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: I've used a lot of the burning apps that're available for Ubuntu, and never had to change my user settings...
<_Gray_> madpilot: same here
<Elektrochelovek> help
<Elektrochelovek> forgot syntax
<Elektrochelovek> for bot
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: i have all ticked except use tape drive and setup and recieve faxes
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: Same.
<Elektrochelovek> tell java
<Baradis> Greetinge
<Elektrochelovek> info java
<calamari_> has anyone here sucessfully set up pidentd under ubuntu?  I can connect via telnet, but I get reponses like this: 61511 , 113 : ERROR : UNKNOWN-ERROR
<Baradis> er, Greetings rather
<_Gray_> Elektochelovek: its !tell
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: I don't know what's up then
<Elektrochelovek> _Gray_, thnx!
<vbgunz> I assume there is no way to use rm to delete everything in a directory *except* for one sub dir beneath it? correct?
<Elektrochelovek> !tell java
<Elektrochelovek> !tell Elektrochelovek
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: All right.
<_Gray_> vbgunz: try man rm it might give you some ideas
<Elektrochelovek> !tell
<Baradis> quick inquiry, seeing as I can;t seem to find it on the website
<Elektrochelovek> !tell Elektrochelovek -about java
<vbgunz> can someone help me out? What am I looking for that will help delete the contents of a directory *except* for a directory beneath it?
<_Gray_> !tell Elektrochelovek about java
<Baradis> does ubuntu have inherent NVidia video driver support or do you need to install the drivers manually?
<_Gray_> baradis: it has nvidia drivers but only 2d
<tonyyarusso> _Gray_: Why is Gnomebaker trying to reference mplayer, totem, and java plugins on startup?
<Baradis> so for the 3d acelleration you'd have to manually install the binaries?
<chaumurky> <Baradis>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mjr> Baradis, free 2d drivers are installed by default, the 3d drivers are shipped in the restricted section and are easy to install
<vbgunz> _Gray_: I checked info rm, man rm and rm --help. I don't think rm supports this very simple idea *but* I don't dare rule it out... Maybe there is a secret setting or something else I can use :(
<Baradis> I'm just checking a few thinga bout ubuntu out befoire I install it on my new computer
<_Gray_> tonyyarusso: No idea sorry
<Baradis> I ordered a few copies to pass out to my lug
<viperX> How do I rename a file in the terminal
<calamari_> viperX: mv oldname newname
<chaumurky> mv <filename> <newfilename>
<chaumurky> :-)
<viperX> Thanks guys, you rock!
<Baradis> is it just me,. or are the commands in ubuntu similar to those in debian
<_Gray_> Baradis: ubuntu is a branch of debian
<Baradis> oh
<Baradis> that explains that then
<_Gray_> Baradis: they take the lasted from Sid and make it into ubuntu
<yo2lux> hi
<raphink> _Gray_: don't say that to Debian people
<_Gray_> raphink: say what?
<raphink> Ubuntu is, for a big part, synchronized with Debian and works (approximatively) the same way
<raphink> but Ubuntu is not Debian
<yo2lux> i think exista a command "import" to make screenshots.. I don't have this command in Ubuntu, what need to install for me?
<raphink> hi yo2lux
<_Gray_> raphink: yeah true tru
<raphink> _Gray_: you could say Ubuntu works close to Debian
<joedj> yo2lux: i think it's in imagematick
<Baradis> my only problem is
<joedj> yo2lux: imagemagick
<raphink> as for universe package, we synchronize a lot of Debian package & fix them
<Baradis> what to do with 32 ubuntu cd's
<Baradis> I orderes 6
<raphink> _Gray_: you cannnot say that Ubuntu is a branch of Debian, this is not true
<Baradis> wound up with40
<winston> leave them in libraries
<raphink> Baradis: give them out :D :D
<raphink> I ordered 20 and never received them
<Baradis> I gave copies to all the members of my lug
<raphink> maybe you got mine ;)
<_Gray_> Baradis: well it's a simplified explanation.. sorry i wasnt exact
<Baradis> perhaps
<_Gray_> sorry i meant raphink
<Baradis> want some? lol
<raphink> hehe
<Baradis> I never even orderes the mac ones
<_Gray_> when i ordered 5 cds i got 50 lol
<Baradis> I don't even think theres a mac in this entire province
<winston> lol
<raphink> _Gray_: just that if you say that to many debianers, they will (sadly) get mad at you for that ;)
<_Gray_> raphink: tell em about it. i just act noob and run lol
<ajmitch> raphink: to some debian people, not all
<raphink> I didn't say all ajmitch ;)
<chaumurky> yeah, the whole fork issue rubs some up the wrong way
<raphink> many ubuntu devs being debianers ;)
<raphink> ajmitch: I wouldn't be here if I had not been a debianer first
<ajmitch> raphink: neither would I :)
<raphink> :)
<Baradis> the very first distro I ever uses was Libranet, a debian based distro
<raphink> ajmitch: as you're around ... did you have some time to review my packages?
<saik0> how do I see where a symbolic link points from the CLI
<Baradis> never tried the full deb though
<viperX> ok, I'm trying to run the new firefox, but I keep getting an error saying that it can't find the mozilla runtime directory. any ideas?
<marabunt> Hi all
<Baradis> always used a deb variant
<Oetzi> hi can anyone tell me where i can get automake 1.5
<ajmitch> raphink: nope
<raphink> Baradis: then you'll be happy with ubuntu ;)
<marabunt>     ?
<raphink> ajmitch: seems the REVU day was a bit of a failure... not so many packages were reviewed ... the list is still very long
<Baradis> provided I can get this new computer built so I got something to install it on, yeah
<viperX> Was that Russian or greek?
<ajmitch> raphink: not a failure
<_Gray_> Grussian?
<marabunt> Russian
<raphink>   marabunt
<ajmitch> raphink: it's a constant task, reviewing..
<marabunt>  ?
<_Gray_> anyone here installed dapper?
<raphink> sure ajmitch
<ajmitch> _Gray_: sure
<Baradis> anyone want 10 copies of the mac version?
<_Gray_> ajmitch: im gon put it on tonight so i can test it out
<raphink> ne znaiu marabunt
<ajmitch> _Gray_: it's only recommended if you know how to fix things when they break :)
<_Gray_> ajmitch: only one way to find out... lol
<marabunt> senks
<raphink> marabunt: #ubuntu-ru ?
<Mchas> hi whabout xubuntu ...?
<Mchas> is there a prevew date ?
<raphink> marabunt: v #ubuntu-ru - liudi
<qt2> Quick question, does ubuntu's lilo install autoboot a kernel after an amount of time?
<_Gray_> qt2: it uses grub
<_Gray_> qt2: and yes it  defaults to 10 seconds
<qt2> _Gray_, yes, by default it does, however, grub didnt work on the pc i was working on, so lilo had to be installed instead.
<_Gray_> qt2: oh makes sense
<qt2> _Gray_, i knew grub did, was wondering about lilo.
<_Gray_> qt2: in your lilo.conf theres a line delay = <number>
<_Gray_> qt2: that shows the delay in tenths of seconds
<_Gray_> qt2: so 50 = 5 seconds etc.
<qt2> ah, i see.
<qt2> _Gray_, i'm trying to get lilo set up to autoboot to the desktop after a restart. ;)
<qt2> so i can ssh or vnc
<saik0> knowing glxgears is'nt a real bechmark, how man fps should I be getting with nvidia-glx
<saik0> many*
<_Gray_> saik0: that depends on your card
<qt2> so by default, as long as the delay is set, and the default is set to Linux, i should be able to send a remote restart signal, and have it autoboot the new kernel, assuming there's no kernel panic??
<saik0> _Gray_ GeForce 6800 128 MB
<_Gray_> qt2: yes
<joedj> !tell me about repos
<qt2> _Gray_, cool.
<joe_oblivian> hi everybody I've run into an issue installing ubuntu on a ppc with an existing installation of OS X tiger. My problem has already been described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85438
<joe_oblivian> if anybody has a solution... it's welcome
<qt2> _Gray_, and it's my understanding that if i check the "log in a user automatically on first bootup" and choose a name, that it will automatically log me into the desktop?
<soldieruk400> hi all guess what ? ive lost my sound boo hoo lol
<_Gray_> qt2: yes you can have gdm automatically bypass the login screen and just go straight to desktop
<_Gray_> qt2: System > Administration > Login Screen Setup is where you can configure it.
<qt2> _Gray_, shouldnt it require me to input a password somewhere? o.O
<qt2> _Gray_, i know, i already did.
<soldieruk400> anyone know how to get the speakers working again ?
<_Gray_> qt2: you can have it automatically select a user and you just have to input the password, yes
<qt2> _Gray_, err would i be able to start up vnc to enter that password?
<qt2> _Gray_, or does the remote desktop client not start till after the password has been entered?
<_Gray_> qt2: I haven;t used vnc in ages sorry.
<em0ng> My computer seems to freeze every time I try to acquire webcam from XSane. How might I fix this? It looks like it pauses when probing USB ports, because when I reboot my computer I have to unplug+replug my mouse.
<qt2> well... i'm not sure if it's specifically vnc.... i'm just refrencing ubuntu's "remote desktop" feature"
<soldieruk400> is their some sort of roll back to get ubuntu running like it was before the speekers went mute?
<rambo3> what did you do after thay worked
<soldieruk400> its gone qiet in here
<soldieruk400> hi all or anyone .can any one tell me how to get my sound back ?
<_Gray_> soldieruk: what did u do to lose it
<soldieruk400> im new to this o/s
<soldieruk400> i think i uninstaled somthing by mistake to do with the sound but cant find what it was
<dockane> hi all ... is just apt-cache searched for lprngtool. (breezy x86) couldn believe that there is no ubuntu .deb for. finally i found it on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for hoary (multiverse). whats the best solution now to install it ? from source ? the hoary .deb ?
<_Gray_> try sudo alsamixer and see if the meters are up and enabled (m to enable/disable)
<soldieruk400> when it bootes up it workes bt after that you dont get anything
<soldieruk400> thanks gray ill try that
<_Gray_> dockane: .deb would be easier and quicker
<rambo3> how do you know if it works? alsa passed doesnt tell much
<dockane> _Gray_, yes of course ... but its from hoary (multiverse) and i am runnning breezy
<chaumurky> <dockane> did you uncomment the multiverse entries in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update?
<chaumurky> oh
<chaumurky> not in Breezy?
<dockane> nope
<chaumurky> very odd
<_Gray_> dockane: maybe request it to backports?
<dockane> could find it with apt-cache search and http://packages.ubuntu.com/ either (for breezy)
<dockane> _Gray_, is that something like a "oops, we missed it for breezy" ?
<_Gray_> dockane: you could go ahead and install from source if you really need it. I'd suggest that you file a bug report and say that its missing
<dockane> _Gray_, ok ill do so, thx
<Seveas> frej, you there?
<john_> hi
<dnB> is there a command to display the contents of a file inside the shell?
<dnB> not to edit?
<dockane> is anybody already registered for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+bugs and could fill out the bug form (for missing lprng in breezy multiverse)
<Arkainium> dnB, try cat?
<dnB> Arkainium, ohhh yeah, thanks :D
<aeon17x> *meow*
<hydroksyde> hello
<Seveas> hi hydroksyde
<hydroksyde> do you know if you type your password in IRC, it comes up as stars? ********** see?
<Seveas> hydroksyde, you've been reading too much bash.org
<hydroksyde> damn
<ajmitch> hydroksyde: you know that's a silly thing to do in here..
<hydroksyde> why?
<winston> password, oh yeah:)
<Seveas> because it easily gets you kicked for being stupid
<raphink> hydroksyde: no comment
<raphink> hydroksyde: wanna play 127.0.0.1 hacking games too ?
<hydroksyde> damn... anybody know of any linspire chat rooms?
<St^Anger^19m> anybody know of any java help channel other than ##java?
<raphink> hydroksyde: try #linspire maybe ...
<hydroksyde> nobody home
<raphink> too bad for you
<raphink> I don't know why you would ask on #ubuntu about linspire channels. I can't think of a distro that is more different from ubuntu
<raphink> (imo)
<Seveas> raphink, well, linspire is also debian based and aims for end-user satisfaction
<Seveas> In a very different way though...
<raphink> that doesn't make it closer to me ;)
<ajmitch> hydroksyde: maybe ask your local LUG mailing list, there are a few good ones in NZ :)
<hydroksyde> was just hoping i'd find some people that would fall for it in a linspire channel
<raphink> there's a different between being debian-based in respect to the debian-way  and taking debian devs as whores
<ajmitch> hydroksyde: ah, so you're trolling?
<hydroksyde> erm... sort of
* raphink kills his troll before it grows 
<ajmitch> I'd suggest you don't try it in any other channels :)
<Seveas> I hate trolls in the morning
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> yes, morning here in NZ now
<raphink> yeah
<raphink> before they take a shower they smell even worse than usual
<Seveas> hmm, afternoon already here (12:04), time to get a shower and breakfast :)
<raphink> same time here Seveas :)
<St^Anger^19m> same here too
<raphink> and same actions to be taken
<raphink> ;)
<triple5> same here ...;) (time
<adas> hi
<Seveas> I am NOT showering with you raphink :p
<raphink> Seveas: that was clear enough for me, don't worry
<adas> is it possible to make domain networks like in windows?
<triple5> ehm,  I already had a shower...
<St^Anger^19m> :( i need java help but java ppl dont answer to anything...is there anybody who used Swing here? plzzzz...
<Seveas> adas, samba can help you there
<raphink> sure adas, you can use samba
<triple5> maybe use samba?
<Fujitsu> I think it is unanymous...
* raphink dances samba in his room
<adas> pls?
* triple5 can spread samba on his toast for breakfast
<triple5> adas: serious, it is called samba server
<raphink> yep :)
<Fujitsu> Honestly.
<Fujitsu> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<raphink> truly
<Seveas> adas, apt-get install samba, read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/samba
<raphink> using smbfs might also be a good way to access your shares easily
<raphink> once samba is set
<adas> triple5
<adas> i mean like win2k3 server can create domains in the network
<adas> and it gives the apps needed for the other pcs
<triple5> oh
<triple5> I guess you have to set it up properly
<raphink> adas: you mean domains ?
<adas> is it possible to make that on linux only?
<raphink> like local dns ?
<adas> like network domains
<adas> yes
<raphink> oh ok
<triple5> you would have to create a depository on one server and then edit apt/sources.list on all the clien pcs
<raphink> well then you need a dns server if you want to centralize that
<triple5> maybe?
<adas> but i want the server to provide apps to the pc
<raphink> that's not what adas wants triple5
<triple5> oops s/depository/repository
<adas> is it possible to make disk images
<raphink> adas: what do you mean?
<adas> and everytime erase all added?
<adas> something like in windows
<triple5> I think I know what adas means.
<raphink> adas: try to forget about how you do it on windows
<raphink> and to describe your needs
<liable> rsync!
<adas> LOl
<adas> ok :9
<raphink> so we can find a linux solution
<adas> rsync ok
<adas> i gtg now
<adas> thanks for the help
<adas> in a few hours i have more time
<adas> sorry to bother
<triple5> you have a group of pcs like in a Computer pool
<adas> bye
<adas> yes
<adas> but i gtg now ok thanks
<triple5> well that was too short to solve anything. but I know what adas means now...
<triple5> it interests me, too...
<Alpha1> so. Ubuntu.
<triple5> howto create a system like that for example useful for a Computerroom
<Alpha1> where can I find a list of repositories? I miss kate & konqueror & konsole
<triple5> anytime a user logs on, the system is created for this instance, when he logs of, everything is erased except in a private part that can be set, (e.g. a private capacity)
<triple5> Alpha1 maybe you should go to #kubuntu ?
<Alpha1> ooerr.
<Alpha1> thanks triple5
<triple5> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Alpha1> ta
<fony_vaio> breezy keeps freezing solid after reboots on my Sony Vaio PCG-K415B :-(
<fony_vaio> what's the best way of diagnosing the problem? (i've seen other people with the same problem on forums, with no obvious solution provided)?
<soldieruk400> hi i have downloaded plugins for firefox and they have gon onto my desktop how do i install them ?
<soldieruk400> anyone have the answer ?
<raphink> soldieruk400: plugins for firefox are not to be downloaded as such
<raphink> they should install directly in firefox when you click on the link
<soldieruk400> a no way .howcome?
<raphink> no idea I don't use firefox myself anymore
<soldieruk400> what do you recomend me using for a new web brouser ?
<skwashd> hi all
<soldieruk400> im used to windows brousers to see lol
<xfree> hi skwashd
<Alpha1> how do I get synaptic to use a proxy?
<raphink> I use konqueror cause I'm on kubuntu. If you're on ubuntu it's not a great idea imo ;)
<skwashd> i have 1 breezy machine which refuses to "remember" the .doc file assoc in ff ... anyone else struck this?
<soldieruk400> ok what is a good replace ment for firefox
<skwashd> hi xfelon
<skwashd> hi xfree
<skwashd> damn autocomplete ;)
<DeadZed-> What application should I use for mounting hdd partitions (Package that would identify and automount all my partitons and let me unmount them)
<xfree> Alpha1, from menu
<Knight_Lord> Alpha1 export http_proxy="http://proxy_url:proxy_door" usually works
<Alpha1> ta++
<xfree> skwashd, haha
<soldieruk400> lol im stuck then im on unbuntu lol
<skwashd> i have tried removing mimeTypes.rdf and plugins.dat ... playing with mozpluggerrc to see if i can get it to work ...
<xfree> Alpha1, from setting >pref>network
<skwashd> i have tried telling ff must be 20 times to use /usr/bin/oowrite2
<soldieruk400> seems like i will have to sus me firefox out lol
<skwashd>  /usr/bin/oowriter2
<skwashd> and it refuses
<xfree> skwashd, try to use mozilla-boobo
<xfree> mozilla-bonobo
<skwashd> xfree: sudo apt-get install mozilla-boobo >?
<skwashd> grrrr ... can't type tonight
<xfree> skwashd, yes but ,mozilla-bonobo
<skwashd> xfree: i was about to say not found :)
<skwashd> maybe mozilla-booboo would be good ... fixes all of your booboos in ff|moz
<xfree> skwashd, haha i hope that :)
<xfree> ubuntu come with suspend 2 ? or what
<Fujitsu> Suspending to a character of punctuation is not a supported feature, to the best of my knowledge.
<skwashd> it could be like clippy ... "It looks like you are trying to fsck your ff install, would you like some help to ensure you totally fsck it up?"
<ruiwen> hi.. does anyone know how to install drupal on ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Fx, you mean?
<lennard_> _Gray_ are you there?
<_Gray_> lennard_ sort of
<_Gray_> lennard why whats up?
<_Gray_> lennard_ did the kernel upgrade go well?
<lennard_> yes and no - at first x didn't load anymore, had to reconfigure
<skwashd> xfree: now i am really annoyed with ff
<skwashd> after an hour of yelling at the PC ... i worked it out
<ruiwen> anyone have experience with drupal?
<Fujitsu> Fx is the preferred abbreviation.
<lennard_> took me some time, but i found the problem, it sends everything to my tv-out
<_Gray_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server?
<_Gray_> lennard_: oh
<skwashd> Fujitsu: ff == fscking firefox
<bigfoot1> how do i enable backports? please teach me step-by-step
<xfree> skwashd, ? why
<bimberi> !info drupal
<skwashd> UI bug ... actially had the association ... but kept on showing the browse button
<ubotu> drupal: (fully-featured content management/discussion engine), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 4.5.5-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 472 kB, Installed size: 1928 kB
<Fujitsu> If you say do...
<Fujitsu> *so
<_Gray_> bigfoot1: just remove all single #'s from /etc/apt/sources.list make sure you dont take away any ##'s
<bimberi> ruiwen: it's in the universe repository
<xfree> Fujitsu, i mean suspend to harddisk above
<skwashd> select open with browse ... ok ... and it opens on oowriter2
<_Gray_> bigfoot1: then sudo apt-get update
<Fujitsu> xfree, that is hibernate...
<ruiwen> bimberj: as in to configure it and get it working.. i've installed it from the repository, but i can't find the "sites" directory nor the "settings.php" file mentioned in the drupal docs
<El-Presidente> Hello, currently I have PHP generating directories but I always want the FTP user to be able to put files into those directories aswell, so far PHP has access to those newly created directories but the FTP user gets permission denied, is there a way to make a directory, have directories underneath it accessible in everyway to every unix user?
<xfree> skwashd, what this you want to open it with ff ?
<bimberi> ruiwen: got me there, i only knew of it's existence in the repos
<skwashd> xfree: huh?
<xfree> Fujitsu, yes that what i mean
<lennard_> i tried IgnoreDisplayDevices, ExactModeTimingsDVI and ConnectedMonitor but it still doesnt work
<ruiwen> bimberj: s'ok thanx =)
<bigfoot1> how can i enable japanese input capability in opera browser?
<ruiwen> anyone else know drupal?
<Fujitsu> xfree, what is the problem?
<xfree> skwashd, drop this :)
<Badm4n> where is EU mirror ?
<bigfoot1> _Gray_: how do i go to sources.list+
<skwashd> xfree: ok
<_Gray_> bigfoot1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Badm4n> where is EU mirror ?
<Ng> ruiwen: it may well have installed a README.Debian, check /usr/share/doc/drupal/ maybe?
<xfree> Fujitsu, notwork any more just the suspend to mem but suspend to harddisk not work
<skwashd> i will log a bug report on it ... cos the user PC n00b for 5 yrs and ubuntu n00b for life now keeps sending me "its fscked" emails
<bimberi> ubotu tell Badm4n about mirror
<skwashd> cyaz
<bigfoot1> _Gray_: this is my soures.list. How do i put backports in there? Please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5650
<Badm4n> uboto mirror Europe
<bimberi> Badm4n: did you get a /msg from ubotu?
<bimberi> !morrir
<ubotu> bimberi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Badm4n> yes
<xfree> bigfoot1, if you do some search on wiki.ubuntu.com you will get the full answer
<Badm4n> but i need spesific europe
<_Gray_> bigfoot1: just run sudo apt-get update and it should be all good
<Badm4n> !mirror
<ubotu> methinks mirror is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<_Gray_> bigfoot1: do u have AIM?
<_Gray_> bigfoot1: it will be easier to help you there
<bigfoot1> _gray_ yes
<_Gray_> bigfoot1: add Gray0512
<wildman> hello *
<El-Presidente> how can I find out which user apache is using?
<loyup> my first time using ubuntu, just installed xmms as per instruction on Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide, but i cant it in the menu or from the command line, can anyone help ?
<lennard_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY mooij
<lennard_> doh
<wildman> El-Presidente: ps aux | grep http and check the user part of the output?
<_Gray_> loyup: it should run when you type xmms in terminal or it isnt installed properly/at all
<lennard_> pfew
<loyup> _Gray_, thats what i thought, typing xmms at the prompt gives command not found, but when i did apt-get install xmms no errors where reported, so i m a bit stuck now
<liam01> loyup you may have to add something to your PATH variable
<liam01> type $PATH and see what it says
<loyup> liam01, output is bash: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<Nookie^> Hi! All ubuntu developer can't you intergrate wireless-assistant instead of kwifimanager.. Kwifi suck really hard... i have tryed for 2 hour now to get my wireless network to work without any success...
<liam01> looks like it should work... have you tried restarting the computer loyup
<Nookie^> wireless-assistant is 100 times better and easyer to use... or is there any other client to manage wireless connections
<liam01> although it shouldnt matter sometimes it could help
<loyup> i havent no, thought was just a windows "feature", :/
<liam01> Nookie^, system -> administrator -> networking
<Nookie^> hmm... will check it out..
<liam01> add in your wep or whatever to most likely eth1
<Nookie^> i will try now and see if there is any luck
<liam01> loyup you are right, but ive seen things change.... try 'which xmms' at terminal
<liam01> remember to eenable it and restart it if you changed settings Nookie^
<Nookie^> ahh.... liam01: thanx m8
<liam01> np Nookie^
<mcphail> is there a package for libx264 with headers for breezy amd64?
<bungle> hi
<Seveas> !find libx264
<Seveas> ubotu, ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libx264' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/vlc/{libx264.a|libx264_pic.a}) in universe/libdevel/libvlc0-dev.
<Seveas> mcphail, libvlc0-dev
<mcphail> Seveas: Thank you
<ilba7r> shouldn't vlc play ogg files or is there another player for it
<Seveas> vlc should play ogg
<Seveas> but you can try totem too
<_Gray_> ilba7r: any media player should as long as the right plugin is installed
<ilba7r> thanx seveas i know it is not related to ubuntu but i know i always can count on you guys
<ilba7r> will check out the plugins i have _Gray thanx
<DeadZed-> should I use kernel framebuffer in xserver settings or not .. and what is exactly kernel framebuffer?
<mcphail> Seveas: libvlc0-dev seems to give me headers for vlc, but not for libx264 itself. I still can't compile against it. Do you have any suggestions?
<bigfoot1> i have installed uim. I can type japanese in gedit and in Xchat (, but how can i get Japanese capability in firefox?
<Seveas> mcphail, what's the headerfile called?
<mcphail> Seveas: x264.h
<bigfoot1> anybody here use uim (japanese input)?
<Seveas> seems not to be available in ubuntu
<mcphail> Seveas: I'll try using the header file from the cvs version
<CaptainMorgan> alright, what desktop wm do you guys recommend ?
<Astxist> CaptainMorgan, I like gnome
<DeadZed-> here's an easy one: To use Framebuffer or no framebuffer
<Seveas> mcphail, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5655
<CaptainMorgan> been told gnome is slow.. but I don't know
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, if gnome is too slow, try xfce or fluxbox
<Astxist> CaptainMorgan, heh not sure about it being slow it's pretty fast on my pc
<mcphail> Seveas: thanks again
<CaptainMorgan> i can't judge... that's why Im asking... never tried anything other than gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.95.*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, if gnome works fine for you, don't change
<Seveas> "Ig it ain't broken, don't fix it"
<CaptainMorgan> cool :)
<jordi_> hi, im quite new here; i ned help to configure one usb wireless SMC
<jordi_> hi it any one that can help me?
<odin> Anyone ever play spellcast?
<jordi_> no i know no one
<g_wark> hi, anyone know a the best port for azureus please?
<jordi_> no
<odin> g_wark, What do you mean port for azureus?  It's java...
<jordi_> any one know how to manage with wireless of smc
<jordi_> ??
<Seveas> jordi_, brand names don't help. Which chipset is in it?
<g_wark> odin, azureus default is 6881
<tech_your_future> Above port 40000 works well for me in azureus
<jordi_> 802.11g
<odin> g_wark, Oh, you mean port range
<g_wark> (incoming tcp / udp listening *port*
<Seveas> jordi_, chipset...
<ben_underscore> jordi_, do you have a cd with the windows drivers? you can use them using the ndiswrapper tool
<Ng> an lsusb might enlighten the situation ;)
<jordi_> ok ill try with the ndiswrappertools
<g_wark> dairy     40000 in the space where 6881 was will work well ?
<dairy> g_wark I get better speeds if i keep my ports above 40000 in any bittorrent client
<ben_underscore> jordi_, if you install ndisgtk it gives you a nice gui and does all of the painful config file editing for you
<g_wark> thankyou dairy , odin   :) cheers
<viperX> Anybody using superkaramba right now?
<olicat> any ideas if abiword can import svg images?
<jordi_> ok thanks a lot
<ben_underscore> dp
<ben_underscore> np
<viperX> apparantly if I close the welcome screen for superkaramba the whole progrm will close. Is there a way to keep it running without having the welcome screen open?
<viperX> Nevermind, figured it out! ;)
<g_wark> big probs to the develepors of ubuntu, very neat distro :)))
<g_wark> props rather ;)
<Herrie> hi
<CaptainMorgan> yo
<soldieruk400> hi im using a bt b/b router at this verry moment and sor some freeky reason it is working i have not installed anything.is that bad ?
<soldieruk400> any one providing help ?
<void^> bt = bluetooth or british telecom?
<soldieruk400> telicom
<soldieruk400> telecome
<soldieruk400> i cant install the driver because there all windows
<void^> well, if you're connected to the router via wire it's expected to work
<void^> cat5/ethernet wire, that is.
<thoreauputic> soldieruk400: if linux recognised it, it works
<soldieruk400> aa but do you think i will gain outside costs ie bills
<soldieruk400> im more concernd about out side bills :O(
<thoreauputic> soldieruk400: what do you mean?
<odin> what provides "libttf.so.2"
<void^> if the router does dial on demand and you're not on a flatrate, probably.
<MickMcMack> DOOM. :(
<soldieruk400> well if i pay a monthly subscription to bt for b/b and use it with out there drivers
<ilba7r> hi how can i check my installed wireless driver version. I have ipw2200 card but do not know which driver version i have
<thoreauputic> soldieruk400: how would they know or care ?
<soldieruk400> lol
<void^> there's no point in drivers if you're using a ethernet router anyways
<ilba7r> i am using wireless
<soldieruk400> so it should cost me no extra then ?
<thoreauputic> soldieruk400: sounds like you are used to windows where you have to install drivers all the time
<soldieruk400> thats because im a new user to unbuntu lol
<thoreauputic> soldieruk400: :)
<thoreauputic> soldieruk400: welcome to freedom :)
<soldieruk400> :O)
<soldieruk400> i know its well awesome
<void^> i daresay it would be possible to make it work on windows without drivers too
<shanonx> what would cause my Mplayer plugin to be choppy?
<Ng> almost no routers need drivers, the companies just love the opportunity to waste your time and get their logo on your desktop ;0
<Ng> -0+)
<soldieruk400> well i prefair unbuntu now lol
<thoreauputic> Ng: exactly :)
<Ng> I found my landlord digging around the lame Dr Speedtouch software his installed, when the problem was obviously that he'd pulled the line cable out of the socket ;/
<soldieruk400> just wish i had the know how of everything but it takes time i guess
<thoreauputic> !tell soldieruk400 about docs
<thoreauputic> !tell soldieruk400 about restricted
<thoreauputic> soldieruk400: that's a start - read the URLs ubotu sent you :)
<ColonelKernel> what is the name of the ubuntu wireless adapter configuration utility? Im trying to get wireless working with the livecd
<soldieruk400> cheers ill have a good read
<thoreauputic> soldieruk400: the help icon on your top panel contains much info too :)
<soldieruk400> cool
<thoreauputic> plus there's  help.ubuntu.com
<soldieruk400> cant wait to configer my ipod eventualy
<shanonx> what would cause gAIM to use my internal beep, instead of actual sounds?
<odin> Can I post a one-line error message here?  I'm trying to figure out what it means
<mjg59> Hi - I'm trying to track down what I think is a Dell BIOS bug, but I need some more details before I email them (this is for the laptop testing team)
<mjg59> So could anyone here with a Dell laptop with Intel graphics do a quick test? Press ctrl+alt+f1, close the lid, open the lid. Wait a second. Does the backlight switch back on? If not, let me know what model Dell you have (ctrl+alt+f7 should get the screen back)
<rraajj> odin: I guess 1-liners are acceptable. :)
<frej> hmm, is anyone having problems with epiphany? (dapper)
<odin> xine: h264.c:2545: fill_default_ref_list: Assertion `best_i != -1' failed.
<odin> Any ideas what that means?  The file works with mplayer, but not xine...but I don't really like mplayer
<frej> firefox works fine, but epiphany complains that it can't initialize mozilla (firefox)
<Ng> odin: you get that sometimes unfortunately - mplayer tends to be more robust with unusual/broken files. The only option really is to transcode the file
<odin> Ng, thanks...I don't want to go to all that work.
<soldieruk400> amurak sounds good
<Ng> odin: entirely understandable :)
<odin> Is there a way to change the keyboard shortcuts in mplayer to make it like xine?
<soldieruk400> cant install it though lol
<mjg59> Nobody here has a Dell laptop with Intel graphics?
<Ng> odin: if there is you'd have to do it by hand. You could try gmplayer - it's not a nice interface, but at least it is an interface ;)
<thoreauputic> !tell soldier about repos
<soldieruk400> im using a toshiba sat 10 laptop
<odin> Ng, I guess I'll go google and find out about shortcuts...  Hopefully it can be done by a config...I don't have the time or the concern to edit source.
<londonboi2k3>  A little quite round here today
<Subhuman> timezones for ya
<thoreauputic> londonboi2k3: probably everyone is Christmas shopping ;)
<Subhuman> im guessing by the name ure uk like me.
<londonboi2k3> yeah true
<Subhuman> done all mine yesterday :P
<londonboi2k3> hmm, wish I ws xmas shopping, but I am stuck in work
<Subhuman> i hate doing it any later than this, its too hectic
<Ng> I'd much rather be in the office than shopping
<Ng> *shudder*
<londonboi2k3> Well theres a new argos advert out, what does it say?? Ah, Dont shop for it Argos it ;)
<londonboi2k3> Play on the Google think me thinks
<Subhuman> lol, well i just "fireboxed" it :P
<londonboi2k3> :)
<Fujoor> hey guys, when i try to install ubuntu on lowram computer it hangs up and says "killed" the whole time
<Fujoor> it hangs up when it says "md-modules-2.6 12-9-386-di
<Ng> how much ram does it have?
<Seveas> and how much swap?
<Ng> Seveas: I;d guess 0, since he's installing
<Fujoor> less then 64, it has 32, i know its suppose to have 64, and it only needs it for the installation, afterwards it doesnt
<Fujoor> i only want it in x mode
<Fujoor> isnt there some way around this
<Ng> yes, more RAM ;)
<gnomefreak> Fujoor,  you installing it on a pc with 32mb ram?
<Seveas> 32mb ram is not supported
<Fujoor> its an antique of mine
<Ng> you ought to be able to dig up a 64mb SIMM or whatever for pennies these days
<gnomefreak> Fujoor,  the other day we asked you too look into damnsmalllinux
<Fujoor> dsl works on it, but it has too many issues with the soundcard and wlan
<Fujoor> i have spent two days trying to fix the wlan, just doesnt work, so i want to give ubuntu another try
<mjg59> Fujoor: There is no way to install Ubuntu on a machine with 32MB of RAM right now
<Ng> mjg59: to be fair, there probably is
<Ng> he could debootstrap it
<Ng> but I don't really see any point ;)
<Fujoor> mjg59: i read about this guy on the forum who used a debian sarge install and then ubuntu over it
<Fujoor> but it seems messy
<gnomefreak> what about basic server install?
<Fujoor> gnome: thats what im trying to do
<gnomefreak> no gui?
<mjg59> Ok, let me rephrase that. There's no way to use the Ubuntu installer in 32 MB of RAM right now.
<Ng> :)
<gnomefreak> Fujoor, im not sure thats why im asking if its possible
<Fujoor> its the installer fault right, i bet it would work in x if you managed to go around the installer somehow
<Ng> Fujoor: look at using debootstrap if you really must, but rather than spending days trying to fix this, I would recommend you get more RAM
<mjg59> Your alternatives are to add more RAM, install the disk in another machine and install it there or install it from another distribution
<mjg59> Actually, it /might/ just about be possible if you hack the installer root filesystem during install, skip the partitioner and start swap as early as possible
<gnomefreak> Ng, im not even sure his proccesser meets min req. for ubuntu its something like a 199mhz if i remember right
<Fujoor> hmm im searching trough the forums, theres one guy who did a server-expert install and managed to do it
<mjg59> gnomefreak: There's no actual minimum CPU requirement
<Ng> gnomefreak: that's largely irrelevant really
<Fujoor> oh mine is 199 mhz :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok sorry  guys i thought there was
<chaumurky> interesting - the kernel is for 386 and up - but there's no 199MHz 386's.....
<Ng> gnomefreak: there are levels below which you're mad to try it, but in theory there's no actual lower limit - so long as your CPU ticks ;)
<Fujoor> ok you know what, ill try to server-expert install, if it doesnt work ill give this project up
<mjg59> Except we probably don't support 386s
<chaumurky> just an observation
<nomed> is there any boot option to switch of acpi ?
<gnomefreak> chaumurky,  thats what i was thinking too but who knows
<mjg59> nomed: acpi=off
<chaumurky> another reason to release Ubuntu with the 686 optimized kernel
<nomed> does it work even on installed system using initramfs ?
<mjg59> nomed: Yes
<nomed> k
<nomed> thanks
<thoreauputic> chaumurky: that cuts out things like P200 s (i586)
<nomed> it ' s that i don't see it within initramfs scripts
<mjg59> nomed: It's a kernel option
<nomed> k
<nomed> thanks again :)
<mjg59> chaumurky: There are plenty of fast CPUs that don't implement the full 686 instruction set
<bob832> good morning all
<chaumurky> I guess so.
<gnomefreak> gm bob832
<anthony> how do I install java-plugin for FireFox?
<Chousuke> chaumurky: the binaries probably *are* i686 optimised
<anthony> should I just make a symolic link?
<mjg59> K6s are 586s. VIAs only started supporting cmov recently.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell anthony  about javadebs
<nomed> mjg59, is there any kermel option to switch off DMA for IDE drives?
<thoreauputic> chaumurky: I had breezy running on a P200 mmx , 64MB ram
<Chousuke> chaumurky: they've just been built to also support i386
<mjg59> nomed: There is, but I couldn't tell you what off the top of my head
<shanonx> very impressed... just so you guys know.. Ubuntu hooked up to my Sony PSP just fine with 0 problems.
<chaumurky> nice
<mjg59> Yeah. We build a lot of stuff with instruction order optimised for newer processors, but only using instructions present in older ones
<nomed> ide=nodma .. can it be ?
<chaumurky> I get what you're saying
<chaumurky> <thoreauputic> how'd it run - standard install?
<Seveas> Chousuke, actually 386 is not supported
<thoreauputic> chaumurky: server install + fluxbox - it wasn't what you'd call quick, but quite usable
<Seveas> the 486 instruction set is used
<thoreauputic> chaumurky: I used light apps like sylpheed and alsaplayer etc
<Chousuke> Seveas: Ah, right.
<Chousuke> I was still in woody time
<chaumurky> gotta duck out. seems nirc doesn't like tilda much :-)
<gnomefreak> for some reason mine says its loading 686 when i boot up but my proc. is 450mhz :(
<thoreauputic> chaumurky: it could run xfce4 OK too
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: if it's pentium II or later it's 686
<mjg59> gnomefreak: Uhm. That's not unsurprising - all Intelx at 450MHz were 686s
<mjg59> If you didn't have a 686, that kernel would crash
<chaumurky> ugh...
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
* thoreauputic gives chaumurky the bounce award
<chaumurky> hehe
<chaumurky> i'm quite impressed with naim.lightweight and I can ise it on my ssh terminal from work
<chaumurky> *use
<costa> hello
<gnomefreak> to use ssh server both pc's have to have ssh right?
<shanonx> anyone know what would make my gAim sounds not work? It uses the system beep...
<chaumurky> one server one client
<Rarj> hi people. I heard debian cannot use ext3, is it the same with Ubuntu ?
<ilba7r> is there a way to check which wirless driver version is installed for my wirless card
<chaumurky> wrong
<MickMcMack> Debian can't use ext3?
<MickMcMack> O_o;;;;;;;;
<gnomefreak> Rarj, ubuntu uses ext3
<flodine> little help please
<gnomefreak> MickMcMack, sarge uses ext2
<Rarj> ok thanks :)
<gnomefreak> sid uses ext3 lat i remember
<MickMcMack> There's a difference between uses and cannot use.
<hmpedersen> afternoon
<thoreauputic> MickMcMack: sure it can - you just use tune2fs -j from memory
<costa> how can i check the details of my connection? (speed, time, etc)
<Dr_Acemaster> is there a file similar to the hosts file in windows that I could use to block ads in webpages?
<MickMcMack> thoreauputic, I know it can; I couldn't actually believe someone said it couldn't. -_-
<bigfoot1> how can i install Java (java runtime environment) for firefox 1.5?
<gnomefreak> well thats just like sarge uses 2.4 kernel but can use use 2.6 if you wanted
<thoreauputic> MickMcMack: ext3 is just ext2 with a journal added
<ilba7r> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bigfoot1 about javadebs
<thoreauputic> MickMcMack: ah I see :)
<qt2> ubotu, tell me about gtk+
<qt2> ubotu, tell me about gtk
<qt2> :/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell qt2 about yourself
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, which deb should i get?
<ubotu> :)
<flodine> i installed artwiz fonts with synaptic but still cant see them why is breezy diffrent then hoary?
<ilba7r> costa check the package gtkwifi
<bigfoot1> ilba7r, which deb shoudl i get?
<qt2> gnomefreak, i know what ubotu is. ;)
<costa> thanks ilba7r
<lockhead> how do i change from utf8 to iso?
<gnomefreak> qt2, the site tells you commands
<ilba7r> bigfoot1 i do not understand
<qt2> gnomefreak, i know.
<bigfoot1> which deb from http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ should i get?
<_jason> bigfoot1, do you just want the java jre?
<ilba7r> costa also if you use gnome add network manager to your panel it will give you this information
<bigfoot1> which java deb
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1, im not looking at it but it would be 1.5 maybe 3rd from top
<bigfoot1> _jason, what else should i want?
<qt2> gnomefreak, my command worked fine o.O;
<bigfoot1> _jason, should i want anything else?
<bigfoot1> _jason, i'm a newbie/dummy
<_jason> bigfoot1, if you just want to use flash the one that says jre and 1.5 should suffice
<qt2> gnomefreak, ubotu just doesn't know about gtk/gtk+
<_jason> bigfoot1, arg i mean java
<qt2> so yeah, can anyone reccmend me a good gtk/gtk+ ide?
<ilba7r> bigfoot1 blackdown java is good. But the best is sun java
<gnomefreak> qt2,  ubotu doesnt know the command me
<gnomefreak> !gtk
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I haven't a clue
<gnomefreak> !gtk2
<qt2>  <qt2> ubotu, tell me about gtk+
<qt2>  <*ubotu*> i dunno what is 'gtk+'.
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you smoking crack?
<qt2> yes it does.
<qt2> o.o;
<bigfoot1> so on http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ is the deb for me the 4th from the bottom (http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb)
<gnomefreak> when did someone teach him me?
<ilba7r> qt2 your best bet is serching synaptic
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: that will work fine
<_jason> gnomefreak, that's been there since I joined this channel in september I think
<MickMcMack> !ask protocol
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, MickMcMack
<MickMcMack> :(
<qt2> ilba7r, planned on it, was just looking for reccomendations ;)
<ilba7r> qt2 what is ide?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, when you say it will work fine, do you mean that it's the best option ?
<gnomefreak> _jason, it never worked before for me :(
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, fine=best?
<_jason> bigfoot1, yes :)
<qt2> gnomefreak, has been able to use it for a long while :o
<gnomefreak> thats why they tell you to /msg him i thought
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: when you have it, cd to the directory   and type  sudo dpkg -i sun-<hit tab>
<qt2> ilba7r, integrated development enviroment.
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, thank you!!!
<Swearingen> is archives.ubuntu.com not proxy friendly?
<_jason> gnomefreak, that's so the channel doesn;t get spammed probably
<bigfoot1> _jason, thank you 2
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: there is a slightly more recent one, but I'm using that version
<gnomefreak> _jason, oh ok
<bigfoot1> ilba7r, thank you 3
<ilba7r> qt2 kdevelop is quite good my first choice but since i am gnome i use anjuta
<_jason> bigfoot1, yw 2
<MickMcMack> Isn't there a sun java package?
<ilba7r> qt2 if you do lot of programing in python i recommend spe
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i want the latest. or i should ask, isn't that latest version better?
<qt2> ilba7r, i lan on doing a gtk interface for already existing c.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: I don't have it so i don't know - but it's only one minor  revision newer
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, ok.
<fawzu> i have an sound and graphics porblems on my acer travelmate 4060, were can i find help?
<bigfoot1> i won't bother with that latest version then, unless someone can give me good reason to.
* gnomefreak brb
<ilba7r> qt2 my first choice will be kde. But if running gnome only like me anjuta
<ilba7r> sorry qt2 kdevelop
<shanonx> what is a good programming language to start learning in ?
<Dr_Acemaster> english
<ilba7r> so anyone know how i can find the installed version of my ipw2200 wirless driver?
<bigfoot1> can i delete the .deb after doing "sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb "?
<MickMcMack> Java. \o/
<fawzu> Seveas, i have an sound and graphics problems on my acer travelmate 4060, were can i find help?
<Astxist> heh java
<shanonx> MickMcMack : seriously?
<MickMcMack> shanonx, it depends what you are learning for.
<lfop> shanonx, maybe C ?
<rosen> C64 ... Basic !
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: assuming it installs without errors, yes :)
<MickMcMack> Learn ARM ASM!
<fawzu> how can i configure x11 to support widescreen?
<ilba7r> shanonx if you program to post on the web then java my first choice even if you do not plan to post on the web. I found python easiest
<lfop> what X-server do you prefer? xorg or xfree86, is ubuntu able to run both?
<bigfoot1> i got: "Preparing to replace sun-j2re1.5 1.5.0+update04 (using sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb) ...
<bigfoot1> "     Is this okay?+
<fawzu> xfree86
<bigfoot1> In firefox, I went to a webpage that uses java, but it's still telling me that I'm missing the plugin. help
<thoreauputic> lfop: ubuntu uses xoeg
<thoreauputic> *xorg
<lfop> yep.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: yes
<bigfoot1> i already closed and then re-opened firefox. why won't java work?
<lfop> fawzu, you use xfree86 in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: run update-alternatives --config java
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: and select the sun version
<fawzu> no no i mean xorg
<lfop> hehe k
<ilba7r> oh thoreauputic there is a script for it now good
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: got that ?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i have 2 sun options. please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5657
<fawzu> how do i configure xorg?
<teroedni> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fawzu> that file was empty!!
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, and it looks like one of the java options is what is currently selected.
<gnomefreak> fawzu,  try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Happuf> fawzu: be sure you but X, not x.
<teroedni> fawzu are you in console?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: did you install the sdk as well as the jre ?
<bob832> (sigh), drawing a blank here, whats the keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: you only need the sdk for programming
<gnomefreak> ctrl+F2 i think
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, well, in this hour, i installed only http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb. I might have installed sdk in the past, but I'm not sure.
<teroedni> fawzu when your in console it is
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: select the jre then - you don't need the sdk unless you plan to write stuff in java
<teroedni> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rosen> is there some way to see the 'history' in my terminal after I close it ?
<rosen> a log or something
<bungle> You will be the last person to buy a Chrysler.
<bungle> You will be winged by an anti-aircraft battery.
<thoreauputic> rosen:  type "history" in a term, funnily enough :)
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic,  i get an error message when i select jre. please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5659
<Amaranth> bungle: Say something that makes me think you aren't a bot.
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, can you get that history with a date-time stamp?
<rosen> thoreauputic, dont make me blush like that
<triple5> hi marky, how is your ubuntu experience...?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: type sudo  before the update-alternatives command
<marky> very good
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: it needs superuser rights to make the symlink - sorry I should have mentioned that
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, ok. putting sudo gets rid of error. but firefox still won't show java webpages.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: and you restarted firefox?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, yes. i closed it and reopened it.
<bungle> sorry Amaranth lol
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: only thing I can think of is the plugin links are misconfigured
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, how do i fix these plugin links?
<ilba7r> bigfoot1 can you first type java in a terminal to see if you have working java first
<rosen> is there someone here I can paste an errorlog too that could give me some assistance.. it's something with libxml-libxml-perl
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: first type  " about:plugins " in firefox to see what ff thinks you have
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1,  type in terminal java -version make sure its using the right one
<flodine> does anyone got the command to get artwiz font to work in aterm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, results of typing "java" at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5660
<flodine> theres got to be someone who can help me
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, java -version results at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5661
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, about:plugins result at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5662
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: umm
<triple5> oops
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: your last pastebin is a sources list... ?
<triple5> did you all see that banlist stuff?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, my last pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5662 <--- plugins
<qt2> ilba7r, GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user interfaces.
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, please doublecheck
<gnomefreak> i didnt see java in there at all :(
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: evidently FF can't see your java
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, hmmm, can we fix that
<bigfoot1> .?
<ilba7r> qt2 i have no experience in creating gui with gtk+ or for linux
<qt2> ilba7r, if you're interested, you can find out more @ http://www.gtk.org/
<Moorenkopf> which package do I need to get the mysqllibaries (f.e. /usr/include/mysql/mysql.h) aside from mysql-server. I'm really getting confused considering all those aptitude results for mysql
<ilba7r> thanx qt2
<wik> bigfoot1, there is a plugin package for ff.  Did you try that?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1,  houmer me please and close all open windows that would have to do with firefox
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, all open windows of fx are now closed
<gnomefreak> open a ff  now
<bigfoot1> wik,  haven't tried any Java plugin package for fx.
<sickdude> hi all
<sickdude> :)
<gnomefreak> hi sickdude
<sickdude> hows life in here?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i get an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5663
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: the command I gave should link your plugin for your user
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, granted, "it should" but i get an error. please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d5663
<triple5> Moorenkopf: maybe you just have to install mysql-server and mysql-client, I also recomment phpmyadmin for example
<Moorenkopf> triple5: did so, exept from phpmyadmin
<wik> bigfoot1, I was not paying attention to what you two all have tried, but I just set my laptop up this morning for a java plugin
<triple5> what do you need the libraries for?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: yes I looked :) Possibly the installation is different on your machine
<triple5> Moorenkopf?
<wik> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<rocky> hey can anyone help me with audacity
<Moorenkopf> triple5: c-api
<triple5> oh
<_jason> rocky, what's the problem
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1, you are using FF1.5?
<triple5> Moorenkopf: why dont you try to search the packages for the library, I thought there is also a mysql package for c-api...
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: It's 1:15 AM and I have to sleep somr time - hope you get th link from someone that works for you
<rocky> wen i start it i get a message saying theres a prob with the i/o device so i cant record or play
<Moorenkopf> well, I found a page telling me there are 3 packages containing these files :)
<triple5> hhmm
<thompa> my laptop still wont reboot
<ilba7r> thoreauptic i guess the plugin is at /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7
<thompa> not a big deal
<qt2> hm... doesn't gnome use gtk/gtk+ for its interface?
<thompa> but i am concerend as ubuntu is the only distro that does not reboot
<sickdude> does anybody know a way to delete files that i scp'd to another machine?
<sickdude> connection gets lost for a sec and scp gets killed by this
<sickdude> scp cant resume :(
<_jason> sickdude, ssh and then rm?
<Moorenkopf> triple5: try 'n' error might be the solution, I'll give it a try ^^
<triple5> and err...
<sickdude> i just want to delete the files that scp sent over
<gnomefreak> for some reason the javadeb doesnt link to your firefox 1.5 just noticed i have same problem i will let you know what fixes it :(
<_jason> bigfoot1, what's the problem with java?
<rocky> _jason, got any clue wat the prob cud b
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, yes i am using ff 1.5
<gnomefreak> _jason,  same thing i just typed
<gnomefreak> i know bigfoot1  Ill look for a fix
<triple5> I have firefox with Java plugins working...
<bigfoot1> _jason, i'm trying to get java to work with fx 1.5
<triple5> firefox 1.5
<kyncani> sickdude: either ssh and rm the files as _jason told you, or scp again, this will overwrite the previously transferred files
<rocky> heeellllllloooo anyone
<_jason> rocky, 'killall esd' before you use audacity.  I think that limits your functionality but it's the only thing I've seen to fix it
<hmpedersen> Id wish, i could get wine to work..
<rocky> k thnx
<gnomefreak> triple5,  the java.debs dont link to FF1.5
<hmpedersen> i wana play gta now..
<sickdude> aha well im trying this but when im sending 50 gig it isnt really an option ;)
<triple5> you have to install it from source I think...
<triple5> when you are in firefox and you go to a site with a java app click on the link to install,
<rocky> _jason, ur right man
<rocky> _jason, thnx man
<guillem101> Anyone has experience with video recorders? I'm planning to record my kids, and I guess if a mini-dv camera is what I want. How can I pass from mini-dv to DVD using ubuntu?
<qt2> ilba7r,  Anjuta supports gtk+ ;)
<_jason> bigfoot1, ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<ilba7r> i guess so let me check
<_jason> bigfoot1, sudo that
<ilba7r> modt ide do
<ilba7r> most sorry
<qt2> ilba7r, i wasnt asking, i was telling you :P
<_jason> rocky, yw
<ilba7r> oh cool
<bigfoot1> _jason, ok did that line, but java still ain't working yet
<_jason> bigfoot1, did you close firefox and restart it?
<ilba7r> i guess anjuta is ok but i just do not like the fact i can not run python script directly. I can write the file but not run the script
<zelevw> hi guys...whats a good program for converting mp3 to wav?  thanks!
<rosen> 24hours with linux so far... and my computer still havent been thrown out the window... I guess Ubuntu did better than the other distros I've tried ;)
<Moorenkopf> zelevw: lame / mlame
<zelevw> moorenkpf: thanks
<hmpedersen> Anyone know why i have no way of getting skype to work?
<Moorenkopf> triple5: got it :)
<triple5> sickdude: sending 50gig on scp isn't such a good idea on a bad connection...
<lfop> how does linux handle physical memory in compare to windows? so far ive understand it does handle the RAM different. but not how.
<rosen> hmpedersen, it takes a while to load up for some reason ... well it does here
<triple5> Moorenkopf, cool, (gibts eigentlich auch ubuntu-de>?)
<triple5> !de
<ubotu> from memory, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<hmpedersen> rosen, thats not what i mean.. when making a call it shuts sound on the computer untill i exit skype..
<siriusnova> hi
<gnomefreak> ok bigfoot
<siriusnova> how do I allow myself to ssh into my Ubuntu laptop?
<hav0k> what's ssh?
<rosen> hmpedersen, I cannot run any other audio-programs while using skype ... could be linked to that problem
<Moorenkopf> triple5: keine Ahnung, benutze Ubuntu nur auf meinem laptop und den warte ich kaum.
<sickdude> triple5, well what other options do you suggest? ftp is slower that scp, right?
<_jason> ubotu, tell siriusnova about ssh
<rosen> hmpedersen, you dont have some midiplayer running ?
<gnomefreak> do not copy and paste what he gave you type it in as typed add sudo before it and it will work
<_jason> ubotu, tell hav0k about ssh
<melonipoika> hi, i can't open synaptic, how can i see what is wrong to try to change it?
<hmpedersen> rosen, i only have skype, xchat and gaim running..
<kyncani> !tell lfop about memory
<hmpedersen> rosen, mostly when attempting to make calls, i have nuffin but skype runnin
<rosen> hmpedersen, hmm s kan jeg vist ikke hjlpe dig :(
<MickMcMack> Free memory is wasted memory!
<gnomefreak> _jason,  i dont know why copy and paste didnt work but i typed what you gave and it worked
<triple5> sickdude I think there is a program that picks up interrupted transfers also with scp
<_jason> gnomefreak, lol weird ok thanks for verifying it
<DarkOra> anyone famalier with proftpd?
<rosen> hmpedersen, I only got linux installed yesterday so I'm no shark ... just going by my own (limited) experiences ;)
<sickdude> triple5, well that sounds promissing, do you know what its called?
<triple5> sickdude: or you chop up the package sounds like a very big thing, is that an iso?
<siriusnova> hey guys Ive enabled all the repositories in the Add Applications app, are there more for like Skype and stuff?
<sickdude> now its a homedir
<gnomefreak> _jason, maybe an extra space cause i did sudo<space> than pasted it
<_jason> gnomefreak, maybe
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1,  you still here?
<sickdude> now-w
* triple5 cries because he doesnt know the package name for that sickdude
<bigfoot1> yes
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1,  did it work?
<sickdude> triple5, lol dont worry dude
<sickdude> :-)
<siriusnova> anyone know how I can install Skype? is there a repository or something?
<sickdude> skype.com?
<ilba7r> !skype
<_jason> ubotu, tell sirexas about skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<melonipoika> siriusnova, check automatix
<_jason> arg sorry sirexas
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, please hold on. i'm busy now
<siriusnova> what is automatix ?
<triple5> sickdude: I found this on google: rsync --partial host:/path/to/file .
<_jason> ubotu, tell siriusnova about skype
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell siriusdude about skype
<siriusnova> im newb when it comes to Ubuntu
<hav0k> hey, i got an easy question.  how can i change it so on the windows the close min and max buttons are on the left instead of the right?
<gnomefreak> oops
<hmpedersen> Does anybody know how to get the seveas repositories to work with apt-get?
<gnomefreak> sorry who ever i just sent that too :(
<_jason> gnomefreak, lol everyone will know about skype soon
<melonipoika> is tehre any log where i can read if there was any error? i'm trying to open synapctic but it doens' start
<gnomefreak> _jason,  my tab like never works anymore
<triple5> hmpedersen: enter the addresses into your apt/sources.list
<_jason> hmpedersen, read the home page of seveas' repo
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, sorry i was on the phone.
<melonipoika> and then i can't use apt-get because it can't block something...
<gnomefreak> its ok bigfoot1  your fix for it if you like
<bigfoot1> _jason, yes i did close and restart firefox
<triple5> melonipoika: can you sudo?
<sickdude> triple5, hmm looks good im going to take a read at it and we will see
<sickdude> thnx in advance
<hmpedersen> triple, then? I tried for ages last night to get the key added to apt-key
<DarkOra> when i try to access /etc/proftpd.conf as root it gives me permission denied
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, okay i'm free now
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1,  here ill give you the fix
<melonipoika> yes
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, ok.
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i'm all ears
<lfop> thanks kyncani, alot of good info at  http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<gnomefreak> paste this as is in terminal bigfoot1
<gnomefreak> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<triple5> sickdude: my google query was: interrupted scp transfer               the first result...
<hav0k> does anyone know how to switch the close, min, and max buttons from the right to the left on the windows?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, ln: `/opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so': File exists
<gnomefreak> good
<melonipoika> triple5, yes, i can sudo, what should i do?
<triple5> melonipoika: what happens?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1,  close FF and ill give you a site to test it
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, ok
<bigfoot1> ff is now closed, gnomefreak
<melonipoika> triple5, what do you mean?
<triple5> if you are doing that
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1,  go here look at bottom http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/feedback.htm
<siriusnova> hey guys should I use this? http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<siriusnova> are there more repositories or is that it?
<melonipoika> triple5, sorry, i don't understand, sudo is to get root privileges, isn't it?
<_jason> ubotu, tell siriusnova about easysource
<gnomefreak> theres a chat room writen in java at bottom let me know if you see it
<triple5> melonipoika: could you ever sudo apt-get
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i'm on that page, but the java "webschat" isn't workning
<triple5> melonipoika: yes
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1,  what is it doing?
<triple5> melonipoika: but all your posting suggests that sudo doesn't work for you..
<melonipoika> yes, it does
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, is just has that green puzzle piece with the words "click here to download plugin"
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm
<vallera> Hello every body can someone help me
<gnomefreak> it worked for me
<melonipoika> i mean that i can run apt-get after trying to open synaptic
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, maybe the link is not what it should be?
<hmpedersen> triple5, perhaps u could help me? i am not able to add the key into trusted list..
<_jason> bigfoot1, do 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and make sure j2re1.5-sun is chosen
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, that's just a guess
<melonipoika> but synaptic is not opening either
<triple5> melonipoika: but it doesnt work on apt-get and on synaptic
<melonipoika> apt-get works, but not synaptic
<triple5> melonipoika: sudo apt-get works?
<meg> who is expert in ubuntu to ask him something?
<gnomefreak> melonipoika,  type sudo synaptic in terminal lets see if it open than
<melonipoika> ok
<triple5> WE ARE ALL HERE TO HELP
<_jason> meg, you can just ask, if someone knows they will try to help you
<gnomefreak> meg,  ask in rooma nd someone will help you if they can :)
<melonipoika> triple5, gtk-critical
<gnomefreak> _jason,  is too smart :(
<triple5> I love ubuntu community
<gnomefreak> lol
<melonipoika> should i paste the error?
<triple5> paste in in pastebin
<siriusnova> okay now that I have my sources.list - what do i do with it? Im sorry for being an idiot im used to FreeBSD not Linux :/
<gnomefreak> melonipoika,  in pastebin
<triple5> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_jason> gnomefreak, ha hang around here more often
<melonipoika> what is pastebin?
<gnomefreak> lol _jason
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell melonipoika  about pastebin
<vallera> how can i access my 2nd hdd ? it is listed in /dev but not on the desktop and it is NTFS
<meg> I know that you will find it a stupid question but as I am a new user in Linux I am trying to find a way to get the details of my connection
<gnomefreak> melonipoika,  read the pm you got from ubotu
<melonipoika> thanks
* gnomefreak brb smoke time
<bigfoot1> _jason, I DID choose *     2        /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<_jason> bigfoot1, and after restarting firefox it still does not work?  (make sure you close all firefox windows)
<bigfoot1> _jason, yes
<_jason> bigfoot1, alright let me go scour the forums
<siriusnova> oh and does Sources.list work with the "Add Applications" App?
<melonipoika> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5664
<bigfoot1> _jason, actually, that java option was already selected. I just chose it again!
<meg> someone told me to check the network manager but I dont have it in my system
<siriusnova> gah i feel so stupid
<siriusnova> :(
<_jason> meg, ifconfig
<bigfoot1> _jason, it was what was being used already. does this make sense
<flodine> ive been asking for help with fonts and no help in this room.i guess im asking the wrong guys
<_jason> bigfoot1, yeah, just means that wasn't the problem :)
<bigfoot1> _jason, i see
<siriusnova> ubotu tell siriusnova about sources.list
<_jason> ubotu, tell flodine about fonts
<rosen> meg, System --> Administration --> network
<triple5> well melonipoika, I have seen, but no idea...
<melonipoika> ok...
<hmpedersen> _jason, u can help me get the seveas key to trusted db?
<melonipoika> how can i undo when i install new softawe?
<siriusnova> umm anyone want to help me with my sources.list?
<triple5> melonipoika, did you google that error message?
<_jason> hmpedersen, the command is on the seveas's repo homepage, it's just coppy and paste
<_jason> !anyone
<melonipoika> no, but i guess that the problem was the last softawer i installed
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<hmpedersen> _jason, yeah.. and i spent about all night doing it over and over.. never worked..
<siriusnova> well okay - now that I have my sources.list from the source-o-matic, what do I do with it?
<siriusnova> im sorry if i sound like an idiot, im not used to Linux, im a FreeBSD guy :/
* xester good morning
<meg> jason and rosen I did whatever you told me but I still cant see the login time and the speed
<witek> jl
<_jason> sirexas, backup /etc/apt/sources.list and replace it with your new one, then sudo apt-get update
<melonipoika> ok, no results in google for my error
<siriusnova> _jason - and then I can add apps using the "Add Applications" app?
<gnomefreak> _jason, theres a new sources.list?
<triple5> melonipoika: how to other sudo prgramms work? did you try sudo users-admin?
<_jason> siriusnova, well you can always add apps with it right?  Use synaptic, it's better.  What are you trying to add?
<melonipoika> yes, it works
<_jason> gnomefreak, siriusnova created a new one with source-o-matic
<triple5> hhmm
<gnomefreak> sweet triple5  i didnt know that
<siriusnova> _jason - nothing specific, just tryint to set up Ubuntu so I can add the most amount of apps possible
<melonipoika> triple5, is there any way to undo software instalation?
<siriusnova> so I have the most choice
<melonipoika> i updated to firefox 1.5 using the dapper repositories
<_jason> siriusnova, use synaptic then, add apps won't show you everything
<melonipoika> and i think that it affected to some libraries
<siriusnova> _jason - oh okay thx
<christianp> hi all
<melonipoika> and when i went back to breezy in the sources.list, i couldn't open synaptic anymore
<lfop> what big changes will there be in dapper?
<_jason> hmpedersen, which part of seveas' repo is giving you trouble
<triple5> melonipoika: have you tried apt-get install synaptic?
<melonipoika> yes, it said that it is installed in the last version
<melonipoika> i unisntalled it and reisntall, but still not working...
<triple5> good
<hmpedersen> _jason, "sudo apt-key add -"
<_jason> bigfoot1, still around?
<bigfoot1> _jason, yes sire
<melonipoika> is it possible to use the installation disk to rescue it?
<melonipoika> i am tired to reinstall ubuntu each time i do something wrong :(
<christianp> OT question: once i find a link of a site in which i could find old versions of sites, but now i can't remember the url. Can anyone help me?
<_jason> bigfoot1, sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<frogfoot> frogfoot?
<bigfoot1> _jason, done
<_jason> hmpedersen, that's one line all at once: gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<triple5> melonipoika: no need to re-install... I have the same error messages when i sudo synaptic from a terminal, but it works.
<rosen> Can't locate object method "save_parsers_debian" via package "XML::SAX" at /usr/ bin/update-perl-sax-parsers line 90.
<rosen>  ... I get this error message when I try to $sudo apt-get upgrade.. Any idea what it means ?
<wildman> christianp: www.archive.org ?
<melonipoika> ok, but i can't open it, i have tryed to reboot, but nothing...
<hmpedersen> _jason, ahh.. thanx..
<wildman> christianp: or google for 'web time machine'
<rosen> it's just the first in a long line of errormessages though
<triple5> nmelonipoika: ow it could be that there is a problem somewhere else. I see the last part of the error might be the problem
<christianp> wildman thanks
<wildman> christianp: welcomed
<_jason> bigfoot1, ll /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so <- what does that return
<_jason> bigfoot1, sorry not 'll' use ls -l
<shanonx> can anyone tell me of a good plugin for firefox to allow .wmv to be played?
<melonipoika> but isn't it possible to undo whe?n installing packages
<_Gray_> shanonx: MediaPlayerConnectivity
<bigfoot1> _jason,  -rw-r--r--  1 root root 135084 2005-06-03 20:52 /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<triple5> melonipoika: if you have  a back up
<rocky> m not gettin offline message wen m usin yahoo thru gaim. How do i enable it??
<frogfoot> I installed a bunch of packages yesterday but there not in my xfce menu?
<melonipoika> no :)
<_jason> bigfoot1, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/firefox/plugins
<shanonx> _gray_: any idea how to un-install the Mplayer plugin?
<gnomefreak> _jason,  the cipherfunk repo  can i get a gpg key for it at all?
<_jason> gnomefreak, no idea
<bigfoot1> _jason, done, sir.
<melonipoika> but is there a list of last added packages or something like that so i can remove then manually?
<aethera-VS-work> hey guys
<triple5> bigfoot1: you still don't have the java plugin working?
<_jason> bigfoot1, try now and cross your fingers :)
<meg> jason how can i check the login time in internet?
<_Gray_> shanonx:  sudo atp-get remove mozilla-mplayer
<aethera-VS-work> anyone here got experience in wifi cards?
<_Gray_> apt-get*
<frogfoot> Hey anybody got cable that wants to send me some mp3s to jam too?
<shanonx> _gray_: then sudo apt-get install mozilla-MediaPlayerConnectivity?
<triple5> melonipoika: It rather looks that the added files has changed some config file.
<bigfoot1> _jason, i've got bad news and good news.
<_Gray_> shanonx: get MediaPlayerConnectivity from the Firefox extensions page
<_jason> bigfoot1, uh oh
<melonipoika> ok...
<rocky>  m not gettin offline message wen m usin yahoo thru gaim. How do i enable it??
<aethera-VS-work> athereos wifi cards not functining in ubuntu?
<_Gray_> shanonx: its a firefox extension not a package
<shanonx> _gray_: oh ok.. thanks, your a genius! :)
<bigfoot1> _jason, the bad news: I didn't cross my fingers. good news. Java plugin works!!!!!!!!!!1 You are awesome. I'd write your referral to google
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<triple5> melonipoika: can you come to #ubuntuforums it is too busy here...
<_jason> bigfoot1, lol ok
<gnomefreak> lol bigfoot1
<melonipoika> yes
<aethera-VS-work> _Gray_ can you help a brother out?
<rocky> _jason  m not gettin offline message wen m usin yahoo thru gaim. How do i enable it??
<_Gray_> aethera-VS-work: ill try
<odin> How do I install an old version of GCC?  I need to make a kernel module and I don't want to recompile the kernel
<aethera-VS-work> _Gray_ can I pm you
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i was just taking a look at pics of googleplex. Looks like a fun place to work http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinvars/sets/1558898/
<_Gray_> aethera-VS-work: yep
<_jason> rocky, I don;t know, I never used yahoo service with gaim
<rocky> _jason kk thnx
<bigfoot1> _jason thank you so much!
<frogfoot> How can I watch my Divx  avi's ?
<rocky> bigfoot1  m not gettin offline message wen m usin yahoo thru gaim. How do i enable it??
<_Gray_> aethera-VS-work: do you have AIM?
<mjr> ubotu, tell frogfoot about restrictedformats
<_Gray_> aethera-VS-work: i never seem to get pm to work
<aethera-VS-work> _Gray_ I have msn
<bigfoot1> The only thing now that will make my ubuntu life complete (or at least a whole lot better) is syncing my pda with ubuntu.
<_jason> bigfoot1, np, that solution isn't really the best though.  Your java in firefox will break when you install a new java because it will point to a different spot.  The previous method should have worked, I don't know why it wasn't :/
<_Gray_> aethera-VS-work: kk whats ur email?
<aethera-VS-work> _Gray_ jeanre@weblife.co.za
<bigfoot1> until then, i think I'll go back to paper (hipsterpda.com)
<mjr> frogfoot, as a short summary; add the universe repository and sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<gnomefreak> anyone know wth an oil error is? and is there a way to fix it?
<jenda> frogfoot: you can try easy ubuntu - it will install the codecs for you.
<bigfoot1> _jason, hmmmm
<_jason> bigfoot1, there may be one other thing we can try, up for it?
<bigfoot1> _jason sure. Teach me, teacher.
<frogfoot> easy ubuntu?
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok get rid of that link we just made but save the command in case this doesn't work
<bigfoot1> _jason, you've got to kindly tell me how to delete that link. i have no idea
<_jason> bigfoot1, first: ls /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bigfoot1> _jason, ls /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bigfoot1> _jason, sorry: /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<_Gray_> aethera-VS-work: you on msn yet?
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok before we delete let's check to make sure the other one is ok: ls /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
* gnomefreak bbl 
<bigfoot1> _jason, done
<_jason> bigfoot1, does that return anything?
<selinium> Hi all, is there a make file command line similar to mkdir?
<aethera-VS-work> _Gray_ join #captain
<bigfoot1> _jason, no. nothing
<psycode> how do i erase a dvdrw from the terminal?
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok well that's why it wasn't working hrmm
<bigfoot1> _jason, you found the problem?
<jenda> frogfoot: Yes. The newest version is http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/easybreezy0.33-alpha.tar.gz - and don't mind the different name, it has just changed :)
<chrisx1> anyone help me with webmin?
<selinium> cafuego, good to see the bot back! :)
<jenda> frogfoot: Check out easybreezy.robotgeek.org if you have PPC or AMD64
<_jason> bigfoot1, ls -l /etc/alternatives/*java* | grep libjavaplugin_oji.so
<frogfoot> i have ubuntu,   im running xfce because gnome is to ram intensive for my 64mb.     bad ram chip.
<bigfoot1> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5665
<xored> how to setup a router on a debian server ? I have eth1 as internal and eth0 as internet(cable)
<_jason> bigfoot1, sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so; sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so /opt/firefox/plugins/
<bigfoot1> _jason, done.
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok test now
<bigfoot1> _jason, i ran both sudos at the same time
<_jason> bigfoot1, yep that's ok the
<thomas_> hi
<bigfoot1> _jason, not working anymore.
<_jason> bigfoot1, the ';' seperates commands just like different lines
<_jason> bigfoot1, argh I don't believe you lol
<bigfoot1> _jason, i get the green puzzle piece
<thomas_> i need a lillte help with gnome-panel
<bigfoot1> _jason, and text that says "Click here to download plugin".
<bigfoot1> _jason, believe me. no good news this time
<bigfoot1> _jason, i'm not crying wolf
<thomas_> can anybody help me?
<hmpedersen> Thanx _jason..
<Seveas> !tell thomas_ about anyone
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok: sudo mv /opt/firefox/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<bigfoot1> _jason, done
<thomas_> normaly you have the lillte icons ig of amarok or gaim in the panel...
<_jason> bigfoot1, tell me what 'ls -l /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so' says
<thomas_> but i doenst. i dont know what i have done, but the icons arent in panel anymore...
<bigfoot1> _jason, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 2005-12-13 00:00 /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<xored> how to setup a router on a debian server ? I have eth1 as internal and eth0 as internet(cable)
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok try firefox
<odin> how do I get linux-headers for my kernel?  I have 2.6.12-10-386
<odin>  and "apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" says couldn't find package.
<bigfoot1> _jason, no good
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok one more try and then you cna just use the old method: cd /opt/firefox/plugins; sudo mv mozilla-javaplugin.so libjavaplugin_oji.so
<thomas_> no one has an idea?
<bigfoot1> _jason, mv: cannot stat `mozilla-javaplugin.so': No such file or directory
<bigfoot1> jeff@ubuntu:/opt/firefox/plugins$
<_jason> bigfoot1, k try
<bigfoot1> _jason, it's okay even with the above error?
<_jason> bigfoot1, that's not an error, cd just put you in the /opt/firefox/opt/ directory so you dont have to keep typing it
<_jason> bigfoot1, if you type ls -l *java* you'll see the name change
<bigfoot1> _jason, so    "           mv: cannot stat `mozilla-javaplugin.so': No such file or directory                 "   is OK?
<_jason> bigfoot1, no, you didn't show me that :)
<_jason> bigfoot1, argh i am blind, yes u did
<bigfoot1> _jason, you were blind but now you see
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok what does ls -l *java* say
<frogfoot> how d oi use gstreamer
<kestas> bigfoot1, check out Seveas' java repo
<_jason> ubuntulog, tell frogfoot about multimedia
<bigfoot1> _jason, jeff@ubuntu:/$ ls -l *java
<bigfoot1> ls: *java: No such file or directory
<_jason> kestas, he has it installed, he just needs the link set up
<kestas> hmm I didnt need to set it up
<_jason> bigfoot1, *java*
<kestas> I installed it just today
<_jason> kestas, firefox 1.5
<kestas> ah
<bigfoot1> _jason, @ubuntu:/$ ls -l *java*
<bigfoot1> ls: *java*: No such file or directory
<bigfoot1> _jason, i did a bunch of "cd .."
<_jason> bigfoot1, ls -l /opt/firefox/plugins/*java*
<bigfoot1> _jason, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 2005-12-13 00:00 /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<hmpedersen> hmm.. does it usually take long installing a game with wine?
<_jason> bigfoot1, sudo mv /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<TioMalandra> hola, como puedo instalar java1.5 en kubuntu?
<bigfoot1> _jason, done
<_jason> bigfoot1, now it will work, cross your fingers this time
<bigfoot1> _jason, still doesn't wor
<_jason> ubotu, tell TioMalandra about java
<bigfoot1> work
<odin> will apt-getting a new kernel instal it into grub and such as well?
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so and use the old command i guess
<bcl> I need a bit of help with apt/dpkg management. I've almost hosed my system :)
<_jason> ubotu, tell TioMalandra about es
<bigfoot1> _jason, could you tell me about the old command again.
<xored> how to setup a router on a debian server ? I have eth1 as internal and eth0 as internet(cable)
<bcl> I'm trying to get transcode to work, and after fighting with attempting to compile it I decided to try a newer version of libgcc1
<_jason> bigfoot1, ha i told you to remember it!
<wildman> question, I'm having 'pbs' (warnings actually) from Perl about locale support (breezy on x86_64):
<bigfoot1> _jason. oops
<wildman> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<wildman> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<wildman>         LANGUAGE = "es_AR:es_ES:es:en_GB:en",
<wildman>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<wildman>         LANG = "en"
<_jason> bigfoot1, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/firefox/plugins
<wildman>     are supported and installed on your system.
<_jason> ubotu, tell wildman about pastebin
<wildman> sorry for the flood. any idea on how to fix this?
<bigfoot1> _jason, that's all?
<wildman> _jason: yes, my fault, sorry
<bcl> I did a dpkg -i libgcc1_4.0.2-5ubuntu2_i386.deb and it said it needed a newer version of libc6, which I don't want to do so I haven't installed anything else.
<_jason> bigfoot1, yeah, after you do the rm command i told you right before
<chrisx1> hey anyone usin webmin on ubuntu?
<odin> uboto, tell odin about kernel
<bigfoot1> ok. did both.
<bcl> But now apt seems to think it needs the new libgcc1 and synaptic wants to 'fix' things by uninstalling a whole crapload of stuff.
<hmpedersen> Id wish, wine was faster... I am longing for a game of gta :)
<bcl> how do I make it 'forget' about my attempt to install the newwe libgcc1?
<bigfoot1> _jason, it works agoin
<bigfoot1> again
<chrisx1> hey anyone usin webmin on ubuntu? or know about it?
<_jason> bigfoot1, ok strange, but good i guess
<bigfoot1> _jason, hopefully i won't be needing to change java versions anytime soon
<bigfoot1> _jason thank you so much.
<_jason> bigfoot1, yep
<bigfoot1> _jason. you should be promoted from _jason to jason
<_jason> bigfoot1, the problem is that then I hear beeps everyminute because of variations of it
<bigfoot1> _jason, i see.
<bigfoot1> _jason, so i guess you ARE promoted.
<bigfoot1> good night.
<_jason> bigfoot1, night
<wildman> looks like someone had the same pb from perl when trying to configure postgresql (according to pastebin)
<bigfoot1> take care and merry Christmas.
<_jason> bigfoot1, you too
<siriusnova> Ubuntu makes my pants tight
<bcl> wildman, I got those same errors when doing a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy. Had to rerun it 4 times to get it to finish and never solved it.
<siriusnova> Im <3 ing Ubuntu right now
<siriusnova> its so much better then other distros
<siriusnova> omg Ubuntu is so awesome
<jay> hello?
<siriusnova> hi
<jay> First time in here for me
<siriusnova> okay :)
<jay> Only went to Linux 2 days ago
<jay> I like it !!
<wildman> bcl: under Mandriva I haven't seen this pb at all... if I switch to it and run the same script, it doesn't bark about locale support
<siriusnova> yeah Ubuntu is pretty nice, and Im a Unix user
<bcl> siriusnova, welcome!
<wildman> bcl: so, I wanted to know if there's some pkg specific with perl locale support...
<HymnToLife> then welcome here jay :)
<siriusnova> I havent had any headaches like with other distributions like Mandrake or SUSE
<harfooz> hi jay
<jay> Hello
<jay> The install went great, but installing JAVA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<siriusnova> everything is easy to set up, and the GUI tools are sane and sensible, not unlike Mandrake where it feels like the GUI tools were sketchd up while the programmers were smoking a bomb
<siriusnova> err bong
<jay> :)
<siriusnova> im installing java right now
<bcl> Any thoughts on my dpkg problem anyone? How do I list packages that are 'pending' install but have failed?
<jay> What a nightmare
<siriusnova> i just clicked java in the "App Installer" application
<harfooz> jay would you like the instructions I used to get java applets to play in firefox?
<jay> harfooz.... its working fine now. Reminds me of my old DOS days
<jay> thenks
<harfooz> cool
<jay> siriusnova...... its not that easy is it?
<siriusnova> yeah it is jay, i just did it :)
<jay> it took me 3 hours
<harfooz> eek! that is too long! ;)
<siriusnova> i havent tried any java applets right yet
<siriusnova> hmm
<jay> harfooz... could you send me those instruction :) please....
<siriusnova> jay - yep java works fine :D
<harfooz> jay, sure hang on let me get a url for you
<harfooz> jay, have you ever used a terminal before?
<jay> nope...does it show
<jay> oh hang on yes
<Enfors> If I want an imap server, which package should I install?
<jay> works like a dos screen
<harfooz> jay, ok go to Accessories -> Terminal
<harfooz> right
<siriusnova> ahh blimey
<harfooz> let me know when you have it opened.
<siriusnova> anyone know how to get trailers.apple.com to work?
<jay> donw
<jay> done
<harfooz> jay,ok type this: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4*
<harfooz> it's going to ask you for your password.
<harfooz> there will be some whirring about.
<Enfors> harfooz: Wouldn't it need " with that *?
<harfooz> Enfors, I didn't
<Enfors> You'd think the shell would directly match j2re1.4* against any files in your pwd
<jay> ok it couldn`t find package
<Enfors> ... unless you quote it.
<jay> no worries anyway.. its working...
<Enfors> If I want an imap server, which package should I install?
<siriusnova> if i install w32codecs will the totem plugin in firefox use them automagically?
<jay> I am quite impressed with this package as Im running 2 PC's
<_jason> siriuskr, use the xine backend for totem, totem-xine
<_jason> arg
<jay> PC1 has Win Xp with a USB modem
<_jason> siriusnova, ^
<siriusnova> _jason - how do i set it up that way?
<bcl> hmm, interesting full scren interface to aptitude in an xterm, understands mouse clicks.
<jay> PC2 has ubuntu attached to PC1 with a crossover cable
<qt2> okay... libswt3.1-gtk-java: Conflicts: libswt-gtk-3.1-java but 3.1-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<siriusnova> basically i just want trailers.apple.com to work
<qt2> can someone explain that to me? o.O;
<_jason> siriusnova, just install totem-xine in synaptic (totem-gstreamer will get removed)
<siriusnova> oh i see
<siriusnova> hmm there is no win32codecs in synaptic :(
<jenda> siriusnova: I can help installing those.
<bcl> how to fix broken libgcc1 attempt: download original .deb and install it in the same manner. fixed now.
<jenda> siriusnova: Do you have x86?
<Enfors> If I want an imap server, which package should I install?
<siriusnova> nvm found it jenda
<jenda> ok
<harfooz> siriusnova, I dl'd the codecs using the instructions found at RestrictedFormats
<siriusnova> well whats better totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<jay> Is there a defrag program available?
<_Gray_> siriusnova: use automatix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Enfors> Generally, Linux filesystems don't get fragmented.
<_Gray_> less fragmented than windows
<jay> Whys that?
<Enfors> (atleast ext2 didn't, not sure how it works these days)
<harfooz> siriusnova, I always use totem-xine
<_Gray_> they have a more efficient journalling system i guess
<siriusnova> harfooz - anything else i should install aside from w32codecs and totem-xine ?
<jay> what about antivirus or firewalls
<_jason> siriusnova, I like mplayer, a lot of people swear by vlc.  Give them a try and decide
<harfooz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<harfooz> siriusnova, hit that site
<fletch33> morning all
<siriusnova> _jason - i used VLC in Windows, its nice
<harfooz> siriusnova, I skipped the section on gstreamer stuff and went directly to totem-xine and mplayer
<Enfors> If I want an imap server, which package should I install?
<harfooz> siriusnova, brb
<jay> Is there a need for antivirus
<fletch33> quick ? my clock diasappeared from the top right of my screen. anyone tell me how toput it back
<[R] itchie> there is an imap server called cyrus usually in a package called cyrus-imapd
<_jason> jay, nope
<jay> jason what about firewalls
<_jason> jay, you have one on already
<fletch33> it was always on my top tighr panel and it just went away
<Enfors> [R] itchie: Thanks
<jay> Nice to know thanks
<_jason> jay, you can install "firestarter" for a gui to iptables
<dooglus> jay: ubuntu comes withh 'iptables', a firewall built into the kernel
<jay> Why doesn't it need Av
<Enfors> [R] itchie: Is that the one most commonly used?
<dooglus> jay: the default policy is "accept all incoming connections" - so it's a bit like not having one at all...
<molsen> Does someone know if the hotplug-package has been removed in dapper?
<jay> I'm thinking of putting ubuntu on my main PC. Will it detect my USB modem?
<molsen> jay, try the live-cd!
<jay> molsen thanks... I will
<HymnToLife> jay > out of the bo, the chnes are very low
<HymnToLife> box*
<mjr> it will detect it, being able to use it is another story... molsen's advise is good
<HymnToLife> but with a little bit of tweaking it will work fine
<jay> thanks for the advice chaps
<jay> much appreciated :)
<anna> can someone tell me how to install a program?
<Subhuman> anna, its quite simple in ubuntu
<siriusnova> anna - use "Add Applications" in the Applications menu
<Subhuman> anna, goto System/Administation/Synaptic Package manager, and you can search and hightlight programs to install, then just click "Apply"
<anna> Subhuman normally i use synaptic, but this time it wont work..
<_jason> anna, what does 'won't work' mean?
<anna> Subhuman i just downloaded "nerolinux" and i dont know how to install this ;)
<Subhuman> anna, what is the file extension of nerolinux?
<anna>  Subhuman nerolinux-2.0.0.4-x86.deb
<anna> sorry, my english is miserable..
<chrisx1> how do i unpack a tar.gz ?
<oskude> chrisx1, tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<chrisx1> ty
<psykopat> qqun parle francais?
<anna> Subhuman can i just go to the terminal and type install nerolinux-2.0.0.4-x86.deb or something?
<Subhuman> anna, your english is fine, and if itz a deb run "dpkg -i nerolinux-2.0.0.0.4-x86.deb" in the termina;
<trappist> anna: sudo dpkg -i nerolinux*.deb
<anna> okay, i will try that, thanks ;)
<harfooz> anna, sudo apt-get install nameofpackage if you don't already have the package downloaded.
<mausi> who's there?
<Seveas> mausi, knock knock
<mausi> ok, i leave now
<anna> Subhuman erm do i have to change the directory first?
<chrisx1> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Subhuman> anna, just go to the directory nerolinux is in
<anna> Subhuman can you tell me how to change into the directory of the desktop please?
<Subhuman> cd ~
<Subhuman> cd Desktop
<Subhuman> that should get you there
<Subhuman> then once ure in the correct directory (check by running "ls" and seeing if the file is there) run "sudo dpkg -i nerolinux-2.0.0.0.4-x86.deb" and that should work.
<phil_> I am trying to install gtk-1.2 can anyone help?
<roon> hi
<anna> Subhuman thank you, but it doesnt work :/
<ryanpg> hi all what's the best app to use for duplicating a data cd
<Subhuman> hmm, what does it say?
<chrisx1> !root
<ubotu> [root]  rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<anna> Subhuman sorry, i have to think about the translation ;)
<nomed> is there any gtk app to translate po files ?
<anna> Subhuman it says something like there is a dependace problem..
<Subhuman> anna, ahh i see.
<roon> what i need to do to seen ntfs partition of
<Subhuman> anna, this just means, the file needs other files to work which you dont have.
<roon> to see*
<Subhuman> anna, i dont know anything about this nerolinux, so ill go see if i can see what it needs to work.
<roon> ...
<anna> Subhuman and ca i get these files somewhere?
<Dido-> Hi! I downloaded Wine using Synapic Pack Manager, but how do I install it? I installed winesetuptk but don't know how to run it.. some help?
<roon> so?
<roon> guys plz help me
<roon> what i need to do to see ntfs partition
<anna> Subhuman it says, it needs xlibs
<phil_> Dido_ I was wondering how to do the same thing, can't figure it out.
<VIPER^|^> hello there, i need some help,i have source code the sks package am building it but when i type make it giving me error 2, anybody has an idea about it
<johnsie2k> Hiya, what program for linux is capable of converting and mpg to a vcd?
<Subhuman> anna, try in the terminal "sudo apt-get install xlibs"
<Dido-> phil_ nobody helped you out here?..
<roon> ...
<roon> heyeee
<roon> any1 heard me?
<phil_> dido, yeah, first time here, just trying to get this ubuntu schnazz working
<VIPER^|^> roon i think "cfdisk"
<roon> asd
<roon> hmm
<nlindblad> hi
<roon> atm im running on ubuntu
<roon> but all my documents @ ntfs partition
<VIPER^|^> roon type cfdisk
<roon> ATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<roon>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<anna> Subhuman thank you very much!!! its working ;) thank you!
<VIPER^|^> u'll get ur partitions
<VIPER^|^> hello there, i need some help,i have source code the sks package am building it but when i type make it giving me error 2, anybody has an idea about it
<egytrack> i can't put files in www folder
<Subhuman> anna, anytime :)
<phil_> How can I install packages w/ Synaptic that are outside the Repositories?
<[R] itchie> what are the errors reported by make ?
<anna> Subhuman okay, have a nice day ;) byebyee
<egytrack> i try copy and paste in the folder /var/www but i could not .. !
<VIPER^|^> [R] itchie, cd cryptokit-1.0 && make all
<VIPER^|^> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/rami/Desktop/SKS Project/sks-1.0.10/cryptokit-1.0'
<VIPER^|^> ocamlc -g -c -ccopt "-O -I/usr/include" rijndael-alg-fst.c
<VIPER^|^> /bin/sh: ocamlc: command not found
<VIPER^|^> make[1] : *** [rijndael-alg-fst.o]  Error 127
<VIPER^|^> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/rami/Desktop/SKS Project/sks-1.0.10/cryptokit-1.0'
<VIPER^|^> make: *** [cryptokit-1.0/cryptokit.cma]  Error 2
<oskude> egytrack, i think "/var/www" is owned by "root" or "www-data"
<Subhuman> egytrack, you need to be root, try to do it like "sudo cp folder/to/copy /var/www/"
<Subhuman> !tell VIPER^|^ about pastebin
<oskude> egytrack, you can also make a "public_html" dir in your home and you can access that through "localhost/~yourusername"
<[R] itchie> your missing the ocamlc compiler, its probably available as a package somewhere
<Dido-> Hi! I downloaded Wine using Synapic Pack Manager, but how do I install it? I installed winesetuptk but don't know how to run it.. some help?
<VIPER^|^> [R] itchie, so shall i search for
<egytrack> oskude , i make public_htm like you said , but dosn't work
<phil_> Dido- do you know how to install a package that's not in a repository (w/ synaptic?)
<[R] itchie> ocaml-native-compilers seems to be the package name i would look at
<oskude> egytrack, what didnt work ?
<Dido-> phil_ nope..
<yrjo> install wine-doc with synaptic
<phil_> Dido- do you know if it's possible, even?
<Dido-> phil_ yeh it is
<VIPER^|^> [R] itchie, thanks man i'll search
<Dido-> phil_ using the console i think..
<phil_> yrjo   what's the console?
<oskude> egytrack, "mkdir ~/public_html" and putting your stuff there doesnt show up in "localhost/~yourusername/" ?
<phil_> Dido- what's the console?
<egytrack> oskude , i make public_htm folder in home folder .. and put the files there
<CaptainMorgan> screw this... how do I update from hoary to breezy ?>
<Dido-> phil_ just like the msdos prompt but much more functional ;] 
<yrjo> terminal?
<Subhuman> egytrack, not in home, in home/yourusername
<[R] itchie> you use dpkg to install non-repo packages phil_
<phil_> Dido- Uh, you mean bash?
<oskude> egytrack, the files have to have read rights for "others" and folders also "execute"
<Subhuman> so like home/john/public_html/ is accessed with localhost/~john
<roon> does ubuntu have ftp client?
<Dido-> phil_ you can find it in accessories > terminal. dont know if it's bass ;] 
<Dido-> bash*
<[R] itchie> gftp roon
<CaptainMorgan> roon - yes
<phil_> [R] itchie, big help thanks
<roon> i mean to use
<roon> ask client
<CaptainMorgan> roon   - yes
<roon> not a server
<puff> if I want to tar up a file tree and kov
<phil_> Dido-, yeah, mine's bash.  I _know_ what that is. ...
<roon> ;) but where it is
<[R] itchie> gftp is a gui ftp client
<Dido-> [R] itchie would you help me whit that
<Dido-> Hi! I downloaded Wine using Synapic Pack Manager, but how do I install it? I installed winesetuptk but don't know how to run it.. some help?
<oskude> egytrack, do you have a file or a directory that is not shown in public_html ?
<CaptainMorgan> how do you update from hoary to breezy without losing data or having to use the disks/?
<puff> if I want to tar up a file tree and move it to another system, and have the same file perms on the new system, would I just use tar --preserve-permissions?
<roon> i cant find it @ aplications-internet
<[R] itchie> wine is just a bunch of libraries you need to install some windows apps to get it working
<[R] itchie> you dont just install it and have windows
<Dido-> but how can i run the wine application
<[R] itchie> put in a ms office cd and watch it start the installation for office :)
<roon> i cant find it @ aplications-internet
<Dido-> i dont think it is already installed
<oskude> egytrack, for directories try "chmod +x ~/public_html/dirthatsnotshown"
<[R] itchie> the command is just "wine" in a terminal
<zandaa> can anyone help me?
<[R] itchie> but as i said it wont do anything without a windows program to run
<Dido-> bash: wine: command not found
<[R] itchie> you dont have it installed then
<ploutonas> hello! I use mandrake for a year. Should I install ubuntu on my laptop or stay with mandrake until I get better?
<zandaa> someone in this channel said running the 32-bit version on a 64-bit system would work.... does it really?
<[R] itchie> i would expect it to zandaa
<zandaa> [R] itchie, because I've been having trouble all afternoon getting the 32-bit to work
<[R] itchie> unless there is something fruity with some of the device drivers
<ploutonas> zandaa, I think it will, but you'll lose the power
<roon> damn
<zandaa> ploutonas, ah ok
<roon> where is this ftp client
<trappist> after following the binary driver wiki page I get this when I sudo modprobe fglrx: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/misc/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<CaptainMorgan> RGH!
<roon> where is this ftp client
<nomike> hi
<roon> ;/
<zandaa> ploutonas, but most software will not run on the 64-bit version <_<
<[R] itchie> why not just download the 64bit ersion zandaa
<[R] itchie> version*
<[R] itchie> sorry didnt read that before replying ;p
<nomike> Are there known Problems with TexasInstruments ACX 802.11g WLAN cards in Ubuntu 5.10?
<roon> ad???
<zandaa> [R] itchie, I've got CDs of Breezy laying around, both 32-bit and 64-bit
<nomike> (I think I've read something on the net)
<[R] itchie> what do you mean by most software
<[R] itchie> any specific packages
<egytrack> oskude , could not do it . i try /home/username/public_html dosn't shown in localhost\username
<egytrack> oskude , did i miss something ?
<zandaa> [R] itchie, glest (a game), gtk-gnutella latest build, etc. etc. the list goes on
<Subhuman> egytrack, did u make the folder readable by other users?
<[R] itchie> http://localhost/~<username>  did you have the ~
<ploutonas> zandaa, I don't know maybe you're right
<[R] itchie> i dont have a 64bit machine here to play with zandaa so i have no hands on with it
<egytrack> yes i miss ~
<zandaa> [R] itchie, ok <_< only thing I got is a 64bit machine
<egytrack> now working thanks oskude , Subhuman , [R] itchie
<zandaa> ploutonas, all the packages I download from sourceforge (latest builds etc) say they're not compatible with the AMD64 structure
<[R] itchie> i would of put money on the 32bit version working fine it is, afterall, supposed to be compatible
<[R] itchie> you need to make sure you grap the amd64 or x86_64 versions of the packages not the i386 but other than that it should work :S
<oskude> egytrack, its "localhost/~username" in browser (note the "~")
<zandaa> [R] itchie, there are almost no amd64 or x86_64 packages <_< (except on the repos)
<peter_> How do i get my usb speakers to work with ubuntu? Modprobe usb sound gives nothing!
<oskude> egytrack, oh, works allready :) (was afk and read the log..)
<zandaa> since when are there USB speakers??? haven't heard about em
<peter_> u known speakers for the sound?
<[R] itchie> probably an audio card with a usb interface and some ports. Ive seen a few and they usually require windows drivers
<nomed> is there any app like kbabel in gtk ?
<phil_> [R] itchie -- i can't use dpkg but I know my way around aptitude do you know how I can load a newer version of the deb's in aptitude?
<spiekey> hello!
<spiekey> has anyone an idea why cdrecord wont blank my cd-rw? http://pastebin.com/460971
<peter_> anybody got some bright idea?
<[R] itchie> never used aptitude sorry, dpkg -i <package name> is all i use
<[R] itchie> what is the make/model of these usb speakers
<gib8> hi
<[R] itchie> they probably dont have drivers
<phil_> [R] itchie -- uh, sounds okay ... but do I run this in same dir as the deb I download?
<peter_> some cheap crap! Soundmax
<peter_> And google aint helpfull
<IzzyCC> hey all
<[R] itchie> you need to be in the same directory as the deb in the terminal using "cd <directory name>"
<zandaa> .
<[R] itchie> if you downloaded to desktop open a terminal and do "cd Desktop"
<gib8> my ubunut says to me, that something is new tu update and install. so i did but than it removed grub and installed lilo :(
<[R] itchie> then dpkg etc
<gib8> how can i get back my grub?
<zandaa> [R] itchie, it is ~/Desktop
<phil_> Yeah, I used to do that in my debian days [R] itchie
<viller> hi
<[R] itchie> peter_, it probably wont have drivers- your best bet is to search for a driver first and how to use the driver 2nd
<viller> where is the trash icon located?
<[R] itchie> bottom right
<roon> damn
<roon> ;/
<peter_> okay thanx!
<roon> no1 can help me!
<zandaa> is it also possible to remove the GRUB boatloader from the MBR once it's installed there to put it in it's own partition?
<[R] itchie> are you dual booting with windows ?
<zandaa> [R] itchie, yes
<viller> where is the trash icon (i mean the image file) located?
<[R] itchie> windows 98/xp ?
<zandaa> XP
<oskude> viller, try here /usr/share/pixmaps/
<nubuntu> I need to reset LC_ALL locale name... or what it is. Tried to edit /etc/environment, but dont know what to write. Is there a list over accepted locale names or something?
<_jason> viller, probably in /usr/share/pixmaps
<[R] itchie> two possible ways to restore the mbr: fdisk /mbr but i dont know if that works in XP. Other is to boot from the XP cdrom into the recovery console then run fixmbr from the command prompt (you will need to know the admin login for this)
<zandaa> of course I know the admin login... I built the whole system myself
<[R] itchie> viller, on my screen its on the tray at the very bottom right
<viller> wierd but i can't find it there
<oskude> nubuntu, try "ls /usr/share/i18n/locales/"
<HymnToLife> [R] itchie > but then it will be impossible to boot linux
<[R] itchie> yep
<IzzyCC> anyone here familiar with ISPConfig?
<HymnToLife> if you use fixmbr
<viller> [R] itchie i mean wher's the image on the hard drive, in what folder
<zandaa> hymntolife, I believe it's possible to install the GRUB on like a flashstick and boot from there
<coz> hello hello
<Subhuman> or
<HymnToLife> zandaa > it is
<Subhuman> that other bootloadewr
<viller> if someone finds their trash icon in /usr/share/pixmaps then could he give me the direct link to it
<HymnToLife> if your motherboard supports booting from USB
<Subhuman> crap, whats itz name, Graphical Boot Loader, but in spanish....
<nubuntu> oskude, thanks
<[R] itchie> you would need to obviously change grub to install onto the partition rather than the disk before doing this mbr thing zandaa
<amoll> join #ubuntu-motu
<coz> viller what happened to your trash icon
<phil_> [R] itchie -- what's the differ. between dpkg -i and make, make-install??
<[R] itchie> otherwise as HymnToLife  says you wont be able to boot
<zandaa> [R] itchie, I think it's gonna take another fresh install of Ubuntu then right?
<[R] itchie> dpkg is for pre-made packages and make is actually compiling the code
<[R] itchie> should do
<HymnToLife> as a matter of fact, I think you can configue Windows MBR
<Subhuman> [R] itchie, you can burn GAG to a cd or floppy
<roon> pf
<phil_> [R] itchie, is there a way to make, make install a whole dir full of sources?
<HymnToLife> but it's a bit tricky and I don't remember if you can boot non-windows OSes with it
<roon> how to install Gftp for ubuntu
<roon> ??
<Subhuman> and itz a boot loader, and you can configure it to boot whatever and write it to the hdd
<phil_> I mean, all at ones
<[R] itchie> not really phil
<viller> coz: nothing happened to it, i created a trash shortcut on my desktop, but i can't find the correct icon for it
<viller> roon it's in the repos
<[R] itchie> the problem with overwritting the mbr with windows one is you will need to get the windows boot loader to offer the choice of booting into linux
<viller> roon try synaptic
<zandaa> hymntolife, thanks for the info:)
<HymnToLife> roon > with Synaptic
<roon> what/
<[R] itchie> linux is kind enough to give you the chance to run windows if you want where as it doenst work the other way around :)
<HymnToLife> of apt-get install gftp
<JonasNorman> viller, my trash icon changes with each theme, do you want the originial from a fresh ubuntu install?
<roon> hm where i can find it
<phil_> [R] itchie, someone said you could use synaptic to load up some binaries that were outside of the repositories, do you think (or know) if this is possible??
<viller> jonasnorman yes
<Subhuman> zandaa, install GAG to your mbr
<nubuntu> oskude, how about the LANG="..." part?
<[R] itchie> i couldnt find a way to do that myself hence why i looked up dpkg and how to do it that way
<Laz-E> hey
<JonasNorman> was it blue
<zandaa> Subhuman, what'sGAG???
<Subhuman> zandaa, you can just burn it to a cd, and boot with it, and see how u like it
<JonasNorman> viller, was it blue*
<[R] itchie> its probably possible but ive only been using this variety of linux for 2 weeks now
<Laz-E> where are the wifi channels on this server?
<IzzyCC> hey all, i just, (or so I thought) removed php4 and installed php5, but its still showing php4, anyone mind helping me?
<viller> jonasnorman: yes
<HymnToLife> room > system > Admiistration > Synaptic
<_jason> viller, strange... I can't find it there either but I have used it since I made my .trash folder us the icon... how can I see where the icon is pointing?
<oskude> nubuntu, dunno, sry
<Subhuman> zandaa, http://gag.sourceforge.net/ check it out
<zandaa> problem is... this is my first linux setup
<nubuntu> np
<roon> so
<roon> and where there
<Subhuman> zandaa, you can just put it on a floppy or cd to check it out, and itll let u boot any partiton u got.
<JonasNorman> viller, /usr/share/icons/gnome/48X48/filesystems
<zandaa> Subhuman, it also works on a spare USB stick?
<viller> thanks jonasnorman
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> the option on the menu bar called install programs  disappeared, does anybody know what happened?
<[R] itchie> why exactly are you wanting to move the mbr anyway zandaa
<VIPER^|^> [R] itchie, man thank you but it still giving me eroor that z_stream undeclared,do u have any idea
<CaptainMorgan> hey, how can you tell with verision, hoary breezy you have? I just ran apt-get dist-upgrade...
<CaptainMorgan> did a  bunch... but do I now have breezy ?
<nubuntu> any norwegians here who can help me setting my LANG and LANGUAGE right?
<Subhuman> zandaa, im not sure, but if u can boot from usb cant see why not.
<HymnToLife> zandaa > yes, if your motherboard supports booting from USB
<zandaa> [R] itchie, in case my linux decides to fail on me... I can't run windows anymore without a re-install I think
<[R] itchie> really dont know specifics about that package VIPER^|^  sorry :(
<coz> To day I am a happy man , I douwngraded my xchat from .6.0 to 2.4
<zandaa> HymnToLife, of course i made sure to get a supportive motherboard :)
<coz> sorry for 2.6 to 2.4
<VIPER^|^> [R] itchie, thanks man really thanks
<Subhuman> zandaa, you can.
<coz> are Asus motherboard supported?
<zandaa> HymnToLife, I'm even considering... installing Linux on my iPod to boot it from there :)
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> the option on the menu bar called install programs  disappeared, does anybody know what happened?
<Dido-> Is it possible to run the file browser as root everytime?
<Subhuman> zandaa, you can just use the windows xp cd.
<trappist> Dido-: possible, but stupid
<zandaa> Subhuman, that'll fix the MBR then?
<gib8> doesnt grub work with LVM?
<nickrud> coz, the backports one was buggy, I take it?
<HymnToLife> Dido- > yes, but highly unadvsable
<zandaa> gib8, I don't think so
<IzzyCC> anyone here mind helping me with an install for some $?
<Subhuman> zandaa, well it will fix the mbr, but wont allow u to boot into linux
<HymnToLife> advisable*
<coz> No the newer version was buggy
<CaptainMorgan> hello?
<Dido-> transgress HymnToLife right, then how to run it as root only when i need to
<zandaa> Subhuman, but I won't need to if my Linux craps out on me
<Subhuman> zandaa, for that, ull need to install GRUB or LILO or GAG
<gib8> zandaa, okay than i know, why my systemupdate cached grub into lilo
<joachim-n> what text editors are good for working with html or code?
<IzzyCC> joachim-n i use editplus
<Subhuman> zandaa, what do u mean?
<CaptainMorgan> emacs is king
<JonasNorman> viller, yup. you should see on guistyles.com there is a trash icon that when full has a celien dion cd in it
<HymnToLife> Dido- > add a laucher to your desktop or wherever with the command "gksudo nautilus"
<roon> hmm
<HymnToLife> joachim-n > Bluefish
<zandaa> Subhuman, I don't even know what I mean myself, I'm confused a bit
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> the option on the menu bar called install programs  disappeared, does anybody know what happened?
<roon> ok here goes another problem
<CaptainMorgan> no
<roon> how i can burn iso
<CaptainMorgan> no
<CaptainMorgan> no
<CaptainMorgan> no
<CaptainMorgan> no
<zandaa> so Subhuman, how do I set up this GAG on a USB stick?
<HymnToLife> roon > gnomebaker
<roon> this one is already instaled
<IzzyCC> anyone here mind helping me with an install of php5/mysql5 for some $?
<roon> or i need to instal it
<Subhuman> zandaa, well the bottom line is, if you want linux and windows back, easiest way is gag on a CD-R. if u want jsut windows xp, windows xp disc, r for recovery console then "fixmbr"
<coz> roon with gnomebaker
<NeoNmaN> hallo alle here.... i need a help...... i whojt to install ( MythTV ) an i can't get it install right... i get a error plz help me
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> the option on the menu bar called install programs  disappeared, does anybody know what happened?
<coz> roon or nerolinux
<HymnToLife> then you can burn ISOs with it
<Subhuman> zandaa, im not sure, but try extracting the iso onto the usb stick.
<Subhuman> for gag.
<Subhuman> which is in the gag zip file on the site.
<zandaa> Subhuman, can that be done in a standard LiveCD version?
<phil_> [R] itchie, how do I change permissions for a dir and all dirs under that dir?  sudo chmod -r 777 dirname?
<HymnToLife> zandaa > yes
<Subhuman> zandaa, you mean can u put any live cd onto a usb stick?
<zandaa> Subhuman, no I ment can I unzip on a LiveCD version
<Subhuman> oh your on a live cd now?
<[R] itchie> sudo chmod -R 777 <dirname>
<zandaa> yeh
<Subhuman> ahh well yes i cant see why not.
<HymnToLife> zandaa > yes, if you have something you can write to (like your stick)
<Subhuman> what distro is it?
<phil_> yeah big R !!
<NeoNmaN> plz i ned help to MythTV
<roon> done
<coz> Subhuman you can also put the live cd onto a flash drive if your motherboard support booting from usb
<zandaa> Subhuman, Ubuntu of course :D
<Subhuman> it might havea  the grub installer on it.
<roon> i have dl gnomebaker-0.5.0.tar.gz
<roon> what next
<VIPER^|^> any body knows how do u can find this librarystubs-zlib.c
<HymnToLife> roon > you'd better install it from Synaptic
<Subhuman> zandaa, just try grub-install for me, and see if runs.
<[R] itchie> i would just do sudo apt-get install gnomebaker myself but if you like it the hard way :)
<zandaa> Subhuman, from the terminal?
<zandaa> Subhuman, grub-install is supported in the livecd from the terminal
<Subhuman> is it?
<Subhuman> well then u can install grub to the mbr now
<zandaa> of course, I'm running LiveCD on my bro's comp
<[R] itchie> have you read the readme in the source directory as to the dependancies of the package VIPER^|^ thats probably worth a look- it should tell you the names of the libraries needed so you dont have to hunt them down one by one
<Dido-> HymnToLife thanks. so i guess it's the same (as running it as root everytime) if i set the permissions to full access to everybody?
<roon> yes
<zandaa> Subhuman, but thing is... i don't want grub on the MBR on my comp
<phil_> HymnToLife -- can you install packages with Synaptic that aren't in the repositories?
<roon> but how to add there any packege
<zandaa> while it's already installed
<Subhuman> zandaa,  what do u mean?
<coz> phil_ not to my knowledge
<VIPER^|^> [R] itchie,  how is that
<zandaa> Subhuman, on my own computer, I've got ubuntu installed, but don't want a changed MBR on my HDD
<roon> ;/
<roon> pfff
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> the option on the menu bar called install programs  disappeared, does anybody know what happened?
<[R] itchie> when your compiling stuff it usually lists in a file called README or INSTALL what the libraried required to compile it are
<[R] itchie> s/libraried/libraries
<phil_> coz, where should I install some packages i've got, for example the pkgconfig or wxGTK or tcl8.4.6?
<coz> ubuntuuuuuu option menu where?
<pedro> alo
<roon> :)
<roon> :(
<coz> phil_ are these .deb packages?
<roon> HOW TO ADD ANY PACKEGE to this bloody program
<phil_> coz, let me check on that. hold on.
<VIPER^|^> [R] itchie|home, thanks man
<redmonkey> hi! what package do i have to install to get the xorgconfig tool?
<Subhuman> zandaa, so what do you want to do?
<coz> roon if it is a .deb package it is easy
<coz> phl_ OK
<roon> this is gz
<Subhuman> zandaa, or, what is the problem and what do u want at the end?
<phil_> coz, no they're sources.
<zandaa> Subhuman, I want to just be able to boot Linux with GAG which is going to be installed on my flash stick
<coz> oh I have't worked with source you have to compile those I believe
<coz> someone HERE Pleaser help phil_ with these source packages
<phil_> coz, where do you put the tarballs before you unstuff them before building for /usr/bin?
<coz> put them in the home folder
<Subhuman> zandaa, do you not have a blank cd or floppy then?
<phil_> coz, there's no issue with where they are when you build them, they'll still end up where they're suppposed to be?
<zandaa> <_< floppy's are easily lost
<Subhuman> zandaa, i ask because i do not know how to install onto usb. ive only done it to a floppy.
<coz> yes you just have to cd to their location
<IzzyCC> anyone here mind helping me with an install of php5/mysql5 for some $?
<zandaa> Subhuman, it lists the commands here in a install.txt file
<zandaa> Subhuman, so by changing the location
<redmonkey> please.. what package do i need to install to get the 'xorgconfig' tool?
<Subhuman> u can install to usb.
<Subhuman> well go for it, i cant help past here im afraid.
<zandaa> exactly
<Subhuman> i can help with gag tho, i use it on all my machines
<zandaa> Subhuman, thanks for all the help :D
<zandaa> does it work good?
<Subhuman> but i just have it on cd, and save to hdd once ive configured it/
<Subhuman> yeah it works great.
<phil_> coz, so If I have some tar.gz's tarballs (right?)_ I can build them in any dir, but they'll put their executables in the right places , presumably /usr/bin?
<zandaa> ah, that's great to hear... gonna work a lot nicer than the GRUB I imagine
<coz> I it most definately should
<zandaa> Subhuman, how much does a GAG install weigh/
<coz> I would check with others here that use source packages
<phil_> okay thanks for the help coz
<coz> sorry I wasn't more knowlegeable about this
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> coz: Applications / Install programs,
<Subhuman> zandaa, like a meg
<Subhuman> itz just a bootloader, so itz tiny.
<zandaa> that's not much at all
<coz> ubuntuuuuu which version of ubuntu are  you on??
<zandaa> so I can still use it as MP3 player afterwards I guess:)
<Subhuman> yeah easily.
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> coz: the last one... breezy
<phil_> ubuntuuuuuuuuu it's called add applications, eh?
<Subhuman> itz designed to fit in the mbr space, so itll be small
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> phil_: yes, sorry
<redmonkey> which package contains the xorgconfig tool please?
<zandaa> hm... <_< I dunno what device it is...
<phil_> ubuntuuuuuuuu will this add applicatons thing deal with source files?
* mettallicat back 
<coz> if you look under "system" /"administration you will find add programs there let me know
<mevvis> hi
<roon> oh noes
<roon> linux sux
<zandaa> hey Subhuman, once I got my USB inserted... it should pop up under System>management>devicedatabase or something right?
<mevvis> roon use win
<zandaa> roon, how could you say that?
<coz> ubuntuuuu is this a recent "clean" install of breezy?
<mevvis> win rulz
<phil_> linux doesn't sux
<Subhuman> umm, well when iplug mine in, it jus shows up on the desktop
<roon> it is
<zandaa> Subhuman, mine does too... but I need to know where it's mounted
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> phil_: I used to install programs using this add applications instead of synaptic
<roon> cuz full of g*ynes in this linux .. cmds/packeges ect crap
<Subhuman> zandaa, ahh itz /dev/sd0
<roon> cant they
<coz> ubuntuuuu did you look under system/administration?
<phil_> ubuntuuuuuuuuu does it deal with source files? do you know?
<Subhuman> and mine mounts in /media/usb i think.
<roon> do it little bit easer
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> coz: no... i will look for something there
<zandaa> Subhuman, for me it's /dev/sda1 (no HDD found in the Live session)
<coz> ubuntuuu it should be there but is this a "clean" instll of breezy?
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> phil_: I dont know
<phil_> ubuntuuuuuuuu: thanks boss.
<zandaa> Subhuman, I transferred it to my USB :) without problems
<zandaa> Subhuman, how do I set it up now?
<coz> ubuntuuuuuuuuu out of curiosity, how recent is this install and was it a "clean" install
<HymnToLife> zandaa > set up what ?
<zandaa> HymnToLife, the GAG boot loader
<HymnToLife> still inyour GRUB thing ?
<Subhuman> well wen u boot, it asks you a few questions, then itz jus S to setop, and itz pretty much obvious
<HymnToLife> oh
<zandaa> Subhuman, and how I then transfer to MBR?
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> coz: i dont know what is a "clean" install... but it's recent
<Subhuman> push S to go to the setup screen, then like one of the optons is "install to hdd" and push then
<Subhuman> or w.e letter corresponds to it.
<zandaa> ah ok, I guess I gotta fix my MBR first then using the WinCD
<Subhuman> zandaa, if u install to hdd u wont need the xp cd
<coz> ubuntuuuuuuuuu "clean" install is either installing onto a new hard drive or a lwo formatted hard drive, either way NOTHING was on it before you installed
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> coz: i used the cds that a asked for...
<coz> that is low formatted
<Subhuman> fixmbr with the winxp cd just installs the windows bootloader.
<donza> have you played with gaim 2.0 cvs versions?
<phil_> I want to install some up to date wares that aren't in the repositories, what's the best way to install them?? I have .deb packages and sources... plz?
<donza> is there sound support available?
<zandaa> Subhuman, so if I just do install to HDD it gonna replace GRUB instantly?
<coz> ubuntuuuuuuuuu there is only one cd for breezy that i am aware of
<coz> if it was not a clean install it could lead to problems
<defiance`> Hm, a fellow swede.
<defiance`> Hello. :-)
<Subhuman> yes
<zandaa> ah, ok :D
<Subhuman> u can still boot linux and windows and everythjing fine
<northie> just plugged in an sb live after having naught for sound for a bit, and it won't autowork in ubuntu. can't bear with reinstalling one more time.
<CaptainMorgan> k, so scre that.. Im upgrading to Breezy... and they say it 'may ruin you entire system'... that's comforting
<northie> an lspci shows the card, but settings/sound won't let me choose it
<northie> what ougt i do?
<ubuntuuuuuuuuu> coz: No, i already have the older ubuntu...
<Subhuman> zandaa, good luck with ti anyway
<coz> ubuntuuuuuuuuu OK that may be the reason you don't have add applications in the application menu
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, who says that?
<coz> ubuntuuuuu is breezy the only operating system on the hard drive?
<zandaa> Subhuman, thanks a lot for showing me GAG, seems a lot better/nicer than GRUB anyway
<Subhuman> zandaa, yeah check it out, itz pretty sweet.
<Subhuman> read the instructions, itz pretty obvious how to use when it runs though.
<IzzyCC> anyone here mind helping me with an install of php5/mysql5 for some $?
<Mero> hv#
<zandaa> Subhuman, I bet it will... and I'm good at understanding comp stuff anyway
<Mero> hellO?
<northie> an lspci shows my sb live, but system/settings/sound won't let me choose it. what's up?
<coz> hello Mero
<Subhuman> zandaa, ull get it no probs then
<CaptainMorgan> Seveas: http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<Dido-> I managed to run winesetup and I created /home/dido/.wine/fake_windows , what's next now? How could I run windows programs?
<CaptainMorgan> don't matter, still doing it anyway... sick of not having the latest software...
<coz> CaptaimMorgan haveyou tried Crossover Office?
<HymnToLife> Dido- > run your windows soft's installation program with wine
<CaptainMorgan> nope.. what's that ?
<zandaa> hey Subhuman, what's your favorite Desktop?? Gnome, KDE, XFCE, fluxbox?
<northie> an lspci shows my sb live, but system/settings/sound won't let me choose it. what's up? shouldn't this be supported by default?
<Subhuman> zandaa, gnome, but on older machines i use flux.
<coz> Crossover office is based on wine allows installation of a few windows apps including photoshop , ms office
<zandaa> Subhuman, you should try out the XFCE, it's pretty nice
<Subhuman> zandaa, i used to use KDE, but itz too flashy and i dont need it,
<CaptainMorgan> what else???
<CaptainMorgan> gonna have too look into it..
<hmpedersen> Does anyone know where to find a breezy deb of Comical? (cbr/cbz reader)
<Subhuman> zandaa, i used vector which had XFCE4, itz okay, im not too big on it tho,
<coz> CaptainMorgan unfortunately it is not FREE
<Dido-> HymnToLife how to do that? when i try to open with a .exe i don't have a wine choice
<CaptainMorgan> hahha
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<zandaa> Subhuman, I just can't stand KDE <_< because it was on my Red Hat (boring then without internet) setup
<CaptainMorgan> forget that
<aurax> who want to have a shot of absinthe with me ?
<coz> it is somewhat cleanre that wine
<aurax> ;p
<Subhuman> zandaa, yeah i had it with SuSe, but i used gnome and then never went back.
<coz> yeah I have tried it but honestly the only thing that workedwell was ms office apps
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, ubuntuguide is the worst piece of crap ever
<Seveas> apart from automati
<Seveas> x
<zandaa> Subhuman, I knew Ubuntu would be a great system considering the screenshots I saw, feedback from friends :)
<aurax> ubuntuguide.org?
<coz> automatix rules
<Kyral> Seveas: And we are remaking Automatix
<aurax> thats like for super-uber-mega-nubies
<HymnToLife> Dido- > try right-clicking on it
<BlueEagle> zandaa: Did you try icewm?
<CaptainMorgan> I disagree Seveas... learned some good tips there..
<Kyral> Seveas: We merged with Keyes again
<Subhuman> zandaa, well out of all the distros ive used, ubuntu is my fav
<zandaa> BlueEagle, what's icewm?
<aurax> couldnt they just do a massive copy paste thingy
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, better read the official docs
<aurax> lol
<northie> an lspci shows my sb live, but system/settings/sound won't let me choose it. what's up? shouldn't this be supported by default?
<CaptainMorgan> links ?
<coz> CaptainMorgan I also learned a few good tips there
<HymnToLife> Seveas > what' wrong with Automatix ?
<BlueEagle> zandaa: A windowmanager. Wasn't that what you were discussing?
<aurax> newbies needs a special copy paste botton
<Seveas> ubuntuguide and automatic have triggerd an awful lot of reinstalls
<aurax> poof straight to shell
<aurax> true that Seveas
<BlueEagle> zandaa: I found icewm easily configurable and light weight.
<Seveas> both are complete crap
<Dido-> HymnToLife i've tried, i don't have wine in the list of programs
<CaptainMorgan> I wouldn't say though it's the biggest crapload, or whateer, thre is
<coz> automatix has not triggered any reinstalls for me
<Seveas> coz, you were lucky
<Kyral> Seveas: Do you object to doing Automatix *RIGHT* (as in the concept)?
<coz> I have use it for months
<Seveas> Kyral, the concept is broken
<HymnToLife> Dido- > then run it from a terminal
<zandaa> BlueEagle, ah ok, I'll give it a go when my ubuntu finishes setup (just sudo apt-get install icewm?)
<coz> if youhave a clean install of breezy should be no problem
<HymnToLife> wine ProgramName.exe
<Kyral> Seveas: You mean easy install things?
<BlueEagle> zandaa: I guess. try searching icewm and look for interesting packages. :)
<Dido-> HymnToLife  /home/dido/.wine/fake_windows
<Dido-> ops
<Seveas> Kyral, no, I mean overwriting configs, doing things behind the users back...
<Dido-> HymnToLife  bash: wine: command not found
<BlueEagle> zandaa: aptitude serach icewm
<BlueEagle> search*
<HymnToLife> are you sure you have wine installed ?
<phil_> So, uh basically, you're not allowed to build sources on Ubuntu?
<zandaa> BlueEagle, will do, gotta go right now though, later all (I use apt-get and apt-cache)
<Seveas> and mindnumbingly stupid things too
<Seveas> phil_, ?
<Kyral> Seveas: Like I said, we plan to do it RIGHT. #easyubuntu
<qt2> my friend's ubuntu box just startedtweaking out.
<coz> Seveas, "behind users backs" like what???
<Dido-> HymnToLife  i ran winesetup.. ?
<Seveas> Kyral, I know about the project, let's hope you get it right :)
<aurax> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4517962.stm <- this what happend when you use ubuntuguide
<Kyral> Seveas: I feel the same way you do
<Kyral> Seveas: And if it ain't done right, I'll fork it :D
<Seveas> LOL @ aurax
<aurax> heh
<Seveas> litterally LOL
<Dido-> HymnToLife see what i've been asking before: Hi! I downloaded Wine using Synapic Pack Manager, but how do I install it? I installed winesetuptk but don't know how to run it.. some help?
<phil_> Seveas -- it's sounding like nobody does it on ubuntu (which I'm runbning) and I looked on the web and I see a lot of flack for people trying to build sources on it ... ?
<Seveas> phil_, I build sources for breakfast and compile my lunch....
<Seveas> what is the problem you're having?
<Kyral> phil_: The idea behind Apt (Hell package managers in general) is that you don't HAVE to compile
<CaptainMorgan> i find no need for windows apps such as MS office and a program like crossover when linux provides office apps for free.... butI suppose if ya got the money, you want the toys
<HymnToLife> Dido- > that's funny...
<Subhuman> CaptainMorgan, i agree.
<phil_> Seveas, _you're_ the boss.  Yeah, well that sounds great.  So are you using apt, aptitude, dpkg, dselect to install packages?
<Seveas> phil_, it is indeed discouraged to build from source when there's a package available, but it would be stupid to forbid anything
<Kuyaedz> Kyral: I agree.  You can (I have, and do) compile programs NOT available in the repositories but apt-get makes it more automated and easier
<coz> CaptainMorgan, I use xp, vist , and mac and in all honesty openoffice doesn't compare to ms office which is a very elegant pice of software
<Seveas> phil_, I'm no ones boss... I use apt when available, but have to compile a lot too
<BlueEagle> phil_: Building from source in most distros are prone to break things when some obscure lib is upgraded. However, if you know what you're doing there's no problem building your own packages.
<CaptainMorgan> i guess Im more rugged :)
<Kyral> coz, no offense (okay maybe offense), but sometimes you sound like a MS Fanboy :P
<Seveas> phil_, are you having a specific problem we can help solve?
<coz> Kyral no not really
<coz> I just use the best apps avaiable if possible
<Kyral> MS Office? Elegent?
<Subhuman> coz, windows office 2000 maybe, but office 2003 is so bad.
<Kyral> ROFLMAO
<coz> msoffice is the most elegant of the office suites aviaable
<BlueEagle> phil_: install build_essential and you'll be set to compile your own code. Well apart from any dependency it might need that is.
<qt2> err, my friend's x stopped working and dmesg is being outputted to the terminal for some reason, i've recently recompiled a kernel, any idea what could be causing it?
<coz> that is not my doing
<Kyral> Gimme Abiword
<Seveas> office wars -> #ubuntu-offtopic kthxbye
<mettallicat> coz, yes .. but OOo 2.0 is going nice :D
<Kyral> yah agreed
<Kyral> sorry Seveas
<coz> I lke abbyword but have you used ms office?
<CaptainMorgan> an application may appear to be more elegant due to the fact that there's thousands of paid workers developing.. open source, we are very luck that people offer their time to the project.. if it gets the job done, Im all for it
<Kyral> coz: Yes
<coz> well I guess youhave to use what you feel more confortable with
<Seveas> office wars -> #ubuntu-offtopic kthxbye (last time)
<coz>  On ubuntu I am somewhat stuck with either abbyword or openoffice
<BlueEagle> qt2: Well, recompiling the kernel will require you to recompile the nvidia kernel modules. Also if you haven't got a system logger all log info is dumped to a terminal.
<tech9iner> misfit_toy ahem...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %coz!*@*]  by Seveas
<phil_> Seveas -- no way to use Synaptic for really up to date packages?
<qt2> BlueEagle, apparently, a lot of the services failed to start.
<BlueEagle> coz: You can get crossoveroffice working on Ubuntu too afaik.
<hmpedersen> How do i install a .bin?
<IzzyCC> is there a difference between ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.isoubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso and selecting "server" at the first prompt for type of install and using the dapper-install-amd64.iso ?
<Seveas> phil_, Ubuntu is *stable* which means you're not on the absolute bleeding edge
<BlueEagle> qt2: Well, then apperantly you did something wrong. ;D
<qt2> lol, probably
<qt2> but jsut out of curiosity, how doi reconfigure the nvidia for the new kernel?
<BlueEagle> qt2: Is there a feature missing in the stock kernel that requires you to customize it?
<Seveas> phil_, if you run the ubuntu devel version you have more up-to-date packages but chances of breaking
<qt2> BlueEagle, some frequency scaling, and i had to do a kernel hack to foce native p2 support.
<qt2> *ps/2
<Seveas> phil_, if you really want to be on the bleeding edge and not a little bit back where Ubuntu is, maybe you should try gentoo
<Kuyaedz> lzzyCC: not sure what would be included in the Dapper release since its still in testing & always changing
<phil_> Seveas -- is there an Ubuntu version for developers that has things like ... uh, gcc
<BlueEagle> qt2: d/l and install the nvidia kernel module from nvidia.com last time I checked. I haven't reconfigured my kernel in Ubuntu as the stock kernel has got all my needs covered and I am happy with the speed of things.
<Seveas> phil_, apt-get install gcc
<Seveas> or better: apt-get install build-essential
<BlueEagle> qt2: laptop?
<qt2> BlueEagle, yep.
<Seveas> (that's gcc,g++,make,auto*,libc6-dev)
<CaptainMorgan> upgrading to breezy set everything ot default again?
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, it's not supposed to
<CaptainMorgan> k
<BlueEagle> qt2: Well, then I can see the need for recompiling the kernel. However I've never put my hands on freqscale as I haven't got a lappy. :)
<phil_> Seveas, can I apt-get without su priv?
<northie> lspci detects my sb live, dmesg does not. gnome won't let me choose it under settings/sound. what's up?
<Seveas> phil_, no
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<phil_> seveas, how about sudo
<Seveas> sudo will work (it gives you root privs)
<qt2> BlueEagle, lol, ssh is failing to start :P
<_jason> I set my printer to print 3 (or any other number I have tried for that matter) copies but it only prints one, any ideas?
<BlueEagle> qt2: Any sensible error messages?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.239.*]  by Seveas
<phil_> Seveas, is apt-get install exactly what synaptic does?
<triple5> phil_ ye
<Seveas> phil_, yup
<fr500> hello
<triple5> but without the pictures
<phil_> Seveas, or actually, how do I get apt-get to install a PARTICULAR version?
<fr500> does anyone get a crash while opening evolution calendar?
<Seveas> phil_, if the version is available: apt-get install package/version
<Seveas> phil_, apt-cache policy $package
<Seveas> that shows available versions
<phil_> Seveas, do I need to dowload it or specify a location or neither?
<Seveas> neither
* Seveas is gone for dinner now, will be back in max. 30 minutes
<fr500> is there a way to delete an evolution database so i can test if it's my database what causes the crash?
<triple5> !sources.list
<Seveas> phil_, so please save the questions (or spam me in a private msg)
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<phil_> Seveas, sorry for the spam, thanks.
<poningru> phil_: whats wrong?
<mevvis> I make dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper, and kernel cant load mai hdb with ext3
<phil_> poningru, I'm just trying to iknstall a new version of something that synaptic can't locate
<phil_> poningru, what does apt-cache do?
<triple5> apt-cache is the same as synaptics search
<deltron> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<deltron> !javadebs
<phil_> triple5 so I can do it at the command line?
<ubotu> well, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<triple5> when you call it apt-cache search
<triple5> phil_ yup
<poningru> phil_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<poningru> that will have lots of explanation with all the commands
<poningru> well it has many commands
<triple5> phil_ try : info apt-cache
<nadia007> Anyone have probs with input/output errors?  I'm trying to run the clear command and this is what I get... actually it's the only thing I get when trying to execute a command!
<phil_> triple5 poningru -- thanks I'm going back to the books.
<poningru> nadia007: what do you mean clear?
<poningru> nadia007: as in your irc channel?
<Ng> deltron: those java debs are a bit out of date, the RestrictedFormats wiki page can help you make your own package with the latest release, if you want
<nadia007> on the command line on ubuntu, I type clear and I get input/output error.
<qt2> BlueEagle, looks like its outputting ethernet stuff to terminal
<triple5> poningru: you have any experience with burning dvd ? I have a disk that I need to burn one-to-one (exactly as it is without transforming or anything...)
<poningru> triple5: yeah just use kde
<poningru> err k3b
<poningru> that has a dvd copier iirc
<BlueEagle> qt2: o.O
<poningru> nadia007: what terminal?
<poningru> the gnome terminal?
<Sechskantschraub> Hi, does anyone know: Is there an irc-client for ubuntu that supports fservers?
<deltron> Ng: thanks
<hmpedersen> How do i install a .bin? (sorry i know im repeating myself)
<triple5> poningru. k3b is the thing, thanks, how about gnome?
<poningru> hmm not sure
<HymnToLife> hmpedersen > chmod
<qt2> BlueEagle, she uninstalled friestarter.... and it stopped o.O;
<purpleheartusmc> Where can I find the hardware support for Ubuntu?  I found a barebones system for less then $200 and want to see if it works
<HymnToLife> sorry, chmod +x file.bin and then ./file.bin
<nadia007> yes gnome terminal.
<hmpedersen> Hymn, its a binary installation file..
<poningru> !hardware
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<purpleheartusmc> ty
<poningru> yep
<poningru> nadia007: hmm that is weird
<BlueEagle> qt2: firestarter stopped when it was uninstalled?? Interesting.
<BlueEagle> o.O
<HymnToLife> lmao BlueEagle
<poningru> nadia007: what about other terminals?
<nadia007> I was installing jinzora and updating mysql db and after a while it started to crash...
<nadia007> crash meaning giving errors like what I was stating.
<poningru> oh hmm
<qt2> BlueEagle, indeed it did, and ssh works again o.O;
<fr500> can anyone try opening evolution, the calendar tab on an up to date system to see if it crashes?
<qt2> BlueEagle, as in, it stopped failing.
<poningru> stop with the o.0
<BlueEagle> qt2: firestarter being a ehh.. firewall of sorts?
<qt2> poningru, dont be os uptight :/
<qt2> BlueEagle, indeed.
<BlueEagle> qt2: Might sound like you missed some entries for iptables in your kernel config then.
<qt2> heh
<poningru> nadia007: pastebin the error
<nadia007> how do I do that?
<xored> iam tryying to set up some routing. kubuntu server is running, 2 network int. ; eth0 -> inet (cable) & eth1 ( internal lan) . But iam somehow failing at the configuration. Any tips ?
<Ng> fr500: yup, I can open the calendar fine
<fr500> Ng, hmmm it's screwed
<BlueDevil> anyone familiar with GFS? (Global File System)
<Xenguy> Hi folks - I need a bit of help.  I have 2 Ubu boxen on the same subnet, both with identical /etc/apt/sources.list files.  When I run 'apt-get update' on 1 box, everything updates fine; if I run it on the other box, it fails with a 'MD5Sum mismatch' error.  How can I resolve these errors on the 1 box?
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vegos> how do you access partitions if grub is malfunctioning
<xored> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 192.168.178.2/24 -j MASQUERADE -> i tried this, but the clients have no access to the internet
<Storkmee> hi, i'm having some problems using apt-get. when using "sudo apt-get install gnump3d" i get this result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5670 . I'm having the same with other packages i try to install too. (ps i'm running server edition of ubuntu)
<hmpedersen> HymnToLife thanx.. didnt understand u at first :)
<qt2> BlueEagle, happen to know how i fix the nvidia-glx driver, i removed and reinstalled it via synaptic.
<nadia007> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<HymnToLife> you're welcome :)
<BlueDevil> Xenguy: paste the exact error(s) to !pastebin
<BlueDevil> ubotu: tell Xenguy about pastebin
<vegos> how do you access partitions if grub is malfunctioning
<BlueEagle> qt2: Don't remember, sorry.
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: will do, sec
<chris86wm> hey guys i am trying to uninstall grub, i typed in fixmbr but when i start windows it comes up with an error saying "<Windows root>/system32/hal.dll" is missing or corrupt. i rebooted into the recovery mode with my windows xp cd. how do i reinstall the file from the command line?
<fr500> chris86wm, this is ubuntu community support
<BlueEagle> chris86wm: http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm
<chris86wm> yeah i know, i had ubuntu with grub on my laptop. that is what messed it up
<Storkmee> hi, i'm having some problems using apt-get. when using "sudo apt-get install gnump3d" i get this result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5670 . I'm having the same with other packages i try to install too. (ps i'm running server edition of ubuntu)
<BlueEagle> chris86wm: first entry when googling for hal.dll.
<nadia007> not much to the error though...  I try to do anything... and I mean anything...  simply trying to clear the screen and I get bash:  /usr/bin/clear: Imput/output error.
<phil_> poningru -- thanks for the tutorial ... don't know how I never found it.  Problem is, now I do sudo apt-get install packagnem but it can't locate it , any ideas?
<northie> having some sound problems with an sb live. is there a way to reinstall all sound drivers, and have ubuntu (and gnome) redetect the card?
<purpleheartusmc> Is this supported? http://www.infotechnow.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=1054
<poningru> phil_: try apt-get upgrade and try the install again
<xored> nobody can help ? :/
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: here is the output for the apt-get update md5sum errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5671
<purpleheartusmc> I know I need an HDD, but I can get those cheap
<poningru> nadia007: hmm go make sure that /usr/bin/clear is actually there and
<phil_> poningru, I already upgraded.  I get message: release 'xxx' for 'appname' was ont found
<BlueEagle> northie: "some problems"? What kind of problems? No sound at all?
<phil_> i tried in formate apt-get install app/version and install app-version neiter came up.
<shivy_> Good evening
<HymnToLife> greetings shivy_
<poningru> nadia007: make sure that the permission on it is correct
<phil_> poningru what's the diff between apt-get upgrade and update??  The documentation says to use update.
<poningru> phil_: I meant update
<fr500> phil_, update updates the repository data
<poningru> yeah sorry
<fr500> upgrade downloads and installs packages
<fr500> enewer
<HymnToLife> phil_ > update updates and upgrade upgrades :p
<phil_> poningru, I just typed apt-get upgrade and it's downloading abunch of stuff
<fr500> newer packages
<Storkmee> hi, i'm having some problems using apt-get. when using "sudo apt-get install gnump3d" i get this result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5670 . I'm having the same with other packages i try to install too. (ps i'm running server edition of ubuntu)
<phil_> HymnToLife, uh ,the diff being?
<HymnToLife> fr500 just told you
<phil_> Storkmee, does server edition run fast?
<Kuyaedz> Storkmee: try sudo apt-get install -f to 'fix' any problem you might have & try again
<poningru> phil_: upgrade just downloads and installs newer packages, for example if you are running firefox 1.0.1 it will upgrade to firefox 1.0.7
<poningru> update just refreshes your package list
<Xenguy> folks, I am unable to 'apt-get update' due to 'md5sum' errors for the security site (output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5671).  Can anyone help me get unstuck from these 'md5sum' errors?
<phil_> poningru: does upgrade actually change the versions or just download them into a list?
<Kuyaedz> Storkmee: it looks like it just has problems with dependent other programs, which, should be fixed using apt-get install -f.  Give it a try, let me know.
<shivy_> hey my LS -L gives out some weird unusual output here check this line ->  drw-rw-rwT  9 shivy root 4096 2005-12-11 11:39 data
<poningru> phil_: it actually changes the version
<shivy_> it says rwT ?
<Ovidiu> hi
<Kuyaedz> phil_: upgrade downloads & installs to the latest version available
<shivy_> What does T ?
<phil_> poningru -- but what does it do if you have apps that are installed outside of the ubuntu base?
<Kuyaedz> phil_: latest stable version
<shivy_> I only though you had the rwx output there
<poningru> phil_: nothing, for example I have firefox 1.5 installed if I do apt-get upgrade it will do nothing to firefox 1.5
<phil_> Kuyaedz -- does it install latest version of apps if you've added them from sources yourself, w/o synapteic
<BlueDevil> Xenguy: do "wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz -O - 2>/dev/null | md5sum -b" and tell me the output
<phil_> poningru does upgrade only upgrade the ubuntu base?
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: OK, will do
<Storkme> hi, i'm having some problems using apt-get. when using "sudo apt-get install gnump3d" i get this result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5670 . I'm having the same with other packages i try to install too. (ps i'm running server install of ubuntu)
<poningru> phil_: it upgrades any packages you have installed through apt
<Kuyaedz> phil_: I don't believe it will know about those programs.  I believe apt-get works alongside dpkg (which keeps a list of installed packages).  If you've manually installed/compiled the package it probably wont be on that list.
<phil_> I guess I'll run a test and see.
<Kuyaedz> Storkme: again, try sudo apt-get install -f
<Ovidiu> what yahoo messenger works on ubuntu?
<poningru> Ovidiu: gaim
<poningru> Ovidiu: and kopete
<Ovidiu> tnq
<Kuyaedz> Ovidiu: use gaim
<Storkme> Kuyaedz, i guess i didn't see you say that before. sorry
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: the is the output: d852e0b664aede8dbd20443ae9bbf700 *-
<Kuyaedz> Storkme: not a problem. Hard to keep track of all the chats in a room this busy
<Storkme> Kuyaedz, major errors, i'll paste
<phil_> poningru: how do I get apt-get to find a package that's not in the ubuntu base of packages, say a scientific app.
<Storkme> Kuyaedz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5672
<BlueDevil> Xenguy: the md5 sum is correct, I got the same
<diesel> Storkme: also paster your sources.list file
<poningru> phil_: you cant
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: perhaps there is some way to 'reset' my local record of these md5sums?  I'm dead in the water here
<poningru> phil_: have you looked into synaptic?
<Storkme> diesel, where can i find that?
<poningru> phil_: its a gui frontend to apt-get
<diesel> Storkme: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: perhaps I should try synaptic?
<phil_> poningru--synaptic won't allow me to find the newest version of what I want to install
<Ovidiu> i lost my root password, what can i do?
<phil_> what a catch-22
<Kuyaedz> Storkme: yeah, it does look like you're using repositories in your sources.list that aren't valid.  I'll post mine, it should be complete enough for what you need.
<poningru> phil_: that probably means its not in the repositories
<BlueDevil> Xenguy: yes, try it
<phil_> yeah, it's not in a repository ... so how to install?
<poningru> synaptic will let you install anything you can install through apt-get
<poningru> phil_: if its not in the repositories you have to either get the source and compile it yourself
<poningru> or get the binary and just run it
<Storkme> diesel and Kuyaedz, here's my source list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5673
<fr500> Ng, changing theme solves it
<poningru> phil_: what software are you looking for?
<fr500> Ng, are you using clearlooks?
<phil_> poningru -- I can get eitehr source or binaries, how to install?
<HappyFool> shivy_: i can't find +T in the info manual
<Ng> fr500: nope, I use the default theme
<Kuyaedz> Storkme: try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5674
<fr500> Ng, ie: Human theme
<fr500> Ng, that is clearlooks
<Ng> fr500: then yes
<poningru> phil_: what software is it? can you give me the link to the website?
<fr500> hmmm
<fr500> weird
<abarbaccia> anybody here know of a wireless USB adapter that works in ubuntu
<HappyFool> shivy_: there is t (look at ls -ld /tmp), but I don't know what T means
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: I get the following error...
<poningru> abarbaccia: tons take a look at the !wifi page
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<phil_> poningru -- how do you normally install soemthing outside of the ubuntu repositories?
<holycow> anyone here use gparted?  is it a trusted app?
<Kuyaedz> Storkme: part of your problem is you're using the older mirrormax backports.  Try using something similar to my sources.list and you should be fixed
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: The following problems were found on your system:  W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<qt2> okay
<diesel> Storkme: Those repos look okay, except for the backports...they are not guarenteed to work
<trappist> holycow: great app
<poningru> phil_: you can compile the source or install from the binary
<qt2> this computer is seerly screwed up...
<qt2> and i get the feeling im only gonna screw it up more..
<HappyFool> shivy_: oh, look at the info page for ls -- it's explained there
<Talisker> I'm trying to install mplayer and I get that it has no installation candidate, what should I do?
<poningru> phil_: for example firefox 1.5 is given as a binary that installs the software
<Kuyaedz> Storkme: again, after you've updated your sources.list be sure to apt-get update & then upgrade.  After that you should be able to install gnump3d just fine
<phil_> poningru -- what installs the binaries in Ubuntu?
<holycow> trappist, never had probs with it? i'm about to move some partitions about on an extra hd.
<qt2> it's tellng me i cant compile the nvidia stuff because i have a different gcc in use, even though i konow i have the other gcc installed as well..
<_jason> ubotu, tell Talisker about mplayer
<HappyFool> Talisker: what are you using? apt-get, synaptic.. ?
<vegos> my grub stopped working, can someone tell me how to startup windows?
<diesel> Storkme: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnump3d
<_jason> Talisker, you have to choose a package specific for your architecture, not just 'mplayer'
<Oblivion^> i've installed mpg123 and cplay, but when i try to play a song in cplay it says player not found, can i somehow tell cplay to use mpg123?
<poningru> phil_: the binary itself is a script most likely that calls on other files
<trappist> holycow: it's just a frontend for command-line partitioning tools and is as reliable as those, and they're pretty reliable.
<holycow> trappist, ah cool, thank you
<poningru> phil_: its too complex for me to explain what software do you want to install?
<vegos> my grub stopped working, can someone tell me how to startup windows?
<poningru> phil_: if you can link me to a website I can tell you exactly what to do
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<phil_> poningru -- yeah, it's a huge mess of different dependent binaries.  Can't tell you the ware b/c of Christian Heavy Metal content.
<poningru> vegos: take a look at the second link
<northie> After switching sound cards a few times, my sound doesn't work. When I boot from the live cd, my sound works fine from autodetect (sb live!). Could I reset my sound settings or something?
<phil_> poningru -- thanks for your patience and help.  just kidding about the christian thing, happy holidays.
<poningru> phil_: hehe yep
<northie> I don't feel like reinstalling ubuntu again.
<Kuyaedz> northie: check out System > Preferences > Sound and specify your card.  You may have to reboot after the change
<northie> Can't change a card there.
<northie> It won't let me choose any.
<Kuyaedz> northie: I had the same problem after installing my SB Live 5.1 to replace my onboard.
<northie> lspci shows a detect.
<Kuyaedz> northie: so you have just one card installed but no audio-output?
<Oblivion^> who can help me with cplay?
<northie> I do not know what that means.
<vegos> does anyone know how to boot windows by going around grub
<northie> But, well, there's just one sound card in there, and I've disabled the onboard.
<Kuyaedz> vegos: you're most likely going to have to go thru grub.  What happens now? forced boot into Ubuntu?
<poningru> vegos: just reinstall grub
<northie> Only I can't choose anything in settings/sund.
<trappist> northie: sudo modprobe emu10k1
<northie> sound.
<Kuyaedz> northie: ...and you get no sound? Hmm.
<vegos> i cant reinstall grub because im stuck at an error screen
<vegos> cant go to either OS
<Kuyaedz> vegos: what is your error?
<poningru> vegos: whats the error?
<stewski> anyone got advice on good open source cad or architectural plan drawing software?
<northie> Kuyadez: Yeah. And there's a red X next to the sound volume thingy.
<poningru> stewski: plenty
<poningru> !cad
<ubotu> poningru: Are you smoking crack?
<northie> Trappist: Doesn't give an echo. Did it do anything?
<vegos> i was formatting a partition and i think i accedentally deleted some of the grub's files
<trappist> northie: it should have loaded the driver for sblive! and not echoed anything
<stewski> really poningru hit me up with some names
<vegos> i think it is trying to startup grub, but grub is not there
<poningru> stewski: hold on there was a page on the wiki that has a list
<trappist> stewski: I search freshmeat when I have a question like that
<northie> trappist:  all should be fine after a restart?
<stewski> Been on there too many too mention
<trappist> northie: no... if you want the driver to auto-load add 'emu10k1' (without quotes) to /etc/modules
<BlueDevil> Xenguy: you could try removing the lists in /var/lib/apt/lists/ , but that could be potentially harmful, don't know
<stewski> I figure this place isnt bad for app advice as well as support though
<Kuyaedz> trappist: doesn't modprobe -m add that to the modules for you?
<holycow> trappist, indeed, wonderfull application.
<northie> Should I see some immediate improvement following the modprobe?
<trappist> stewski: no problem with that.  I though you were having trouble finding one :)
<trappist> Kuyaedz: I dunno, I'll have to look into that
<Kuyaedz> northie: assuming the modprobe didn't return errors it SHOULD be working now.  Still no sound?
<poningru> stewski: yeah I cant find the page guess it got deleted hold on
<Xenguy> BlueDevil: thanks for your efforts; I'm not sure either.  I need to somehow re-initialize my md5sum records I think
<stewski> lol with FLOSS the touble is usualy finding the right one :-)
<Kuyaedz> trappist: I used that for my wireless driver via modprobe..
<northie> Kuyaedz,  Well, still no sound card selectable.
<northie> The "Default Sound Card:" box under preferences/sound is blank.
<trappist> Kuyaedz: I see nothing about it in man modprobe
<Seveas> phil_, *ping*
<northie> Volume control echoes: The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Seveas> did you have more questions?
<Kuyaedz> stewski: Add Applications lists QCad for a CAD system..
<Dido-> I got this error: Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.3-winehq-1_i386.deb , how should I keep trying to get this package manually?
<stewski> Im not averse to inkscape so It may be a case of finding some good floor plan piece parts
<trappist> why doesn't ubuntu ship with alsaconf?  it's perfect for problems like northie's
<poningru> stewski: try what Kuyaedz said qcad
<northie> Ought I dl alsaconf?
<stewski> Q cads what Ive seen tipped but I couldnt see much in the way of pre built architects stuff
<BlueDevil> Seveas: do you know by any chance if "connect to console session" support will be added to freenx soon or ever? :)
<poningru> hmm
<Kuyaedz> stewski: I've never installed/played with CAD programs under linux so I couldn't suggest one, but that is listed in the Add Applications
<Seveas> ever, not soon
<Oblivion^> when i do mpg321 <mp3file> it plays my mp3-file, but when i use cplay it says it cant find my player. any way to fix this?
<fr500> is there a way i can backup my dpkg database, so after a format i can mark all the software i have installed now and reinstall everything?
<poningru> stewski: if you are looking for floor plan
<Seveas> don't use cplay :)
<Seveas> or use an esd version of it
<BlueDevil> thanks
<Kuyaedz> Seveas: lol
<Fujoor> quit
<fr500> mannn i screwed it up badly
<Dido-> I got this error: Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.3-winehq-1_i386.deb , how should I keep trying to get this package manually?
<Oblivion^> Seveas: then what do i use? i need something for the console. and what's the esd version ?
<fr500> clearlooks was making some apps crash, and i removed it
<stewski> dont keep me in suspense poningru :-)
<Jason> I've got an issue with ubuntu on my laptop. But it's not an ubuntu specific issue. The problem is that I upgraded my laptop from a MT-30 (1.6ghz) to a MT-40 (2.2ghz) and cpu throttling no longer works. powernowd in dmsg says it's not supported. I tried to compile 2.6.14 (2.6.13 includes amd's powernowd-k8 code) and still no luck. Anyone else know about this issue or have a workaround?
<fr500> but it removed a lot of stuff
<Seveas> Oblivion^, isn't mpg321 enough?
<Kuyaedz> Dido-: are you trying to install wine from the source or have you tried the package version?
<poningru> stewski: hehe hold on
<Ng> fr500: install ubuntu-desktop
<Dido-> Kuyaedz i'm trying with the package manager
<poningru> stewski: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<Ng> fr500: that should pull everything back in
<northie> trappist, isn't emu10k1 already in modules?
<Oblivion^> Seveas: i don't know of a way to open playlists in mpg321
<poningru> I am looking through that
<northie> trappist, Whereabouts should I add it, anyhow?
<fr500> Ng, not anymore i think, if you chck it to remove it's no logner related to everything
<Kuyaedz> Dido-: apt-get install wine gives you that error?
<northie> trappist, It's a big file full of strange writings.
<trappist> northie: anywhere should be fine
<Dido-> Kuyaedz let me try now
<Ng> fr500: eh? ;)
<Ng> fr500: the package has a huge Depends line, if you install it, it'll pull back in those dependencies
<Kuyaedz> I love that northie.. 'strange writings' :)
<fr500> Ng oh well i thoght that had changed
<northie> wuv
<poningru> brb
<northie> My main reason for getting sound is to have my Indiana Jones soundtrack follow these code excavations.
<christianp> does anyone can help me in finding a good tool to rip DVD? I want to convert my handycam video into divx.
<Ng> fr500: not as far as I can see - if ubuntu-desktop didn't depend on anything then it would have no point, it's just a metapackage
<northie> trappist, What was that about alsaconf?
<Kuyaedz> Ng/fr500: ubuntu-desktop is safely removable
<Ng> Kuyaedz: that's not what we're talking about ;)
<Dido-> Kuyaedz WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Dido->   wine
<trappist> northie: alsaconf would fix this for you very easily if ubuntu shipped it.  you might consider downloading it.
<Seveas> !info alsaconf
<northie> trappist, it's not in synaptic, is it?
<Kuyaedz> Dido-: you should be ok with installing that.  Its just from an outside repository that isn't authenticated.  I've got a few 'un-authenticated' programs installed..
* HymnToLife is away: Dinner time
<trappist> northie: no
<Kuyaedz> Ng: I guess I'm trying to get into too many conversations at once ;)
<Dido-> Kuyaedz right, i'll try now. thanks
<Dido-> ;)
<northie> Oh well, I've got a good feeling. Thanks trappist and Kuyaedz.
<northie> I'll reinstall if it won't work now. It's just the principle of the thing. If it works from the live cd then it ought to be easy to work now :p
<Kuyaedz> can anyone tell me how to process updates for my entire LAN without manually SSHing into each box?
<Dido-> Is there a possibilty to edit my curret keyboard layout
<linukso> Hi! I wonder who decides what is backported to breezy, and whats not?
<Kuyaedz> Dido-: check out System > Preferences > Keyboard and poke around
<fr500> Ng, weee it worked
<Ng> :)
<fr500> and fixed evolution
<kmaynard> garr...cant log in to phpmyadmin
<Ng> excellent, but weird
<fr500> maybe it were the cairo enabled clearlloks i had
<Dido-> Kuyaedz i've tried this already, can't find there such options
<skar> hi, tried exporting a sample "test pdf" file into a pdf and it is around 110K, how can 2 words "test pdf" create a pdf of 110K?
<skar> any idea to reduce the size?
<Kuyaedz> Dido-: what is it you're specifically trying to do?
<hmpedersen> Ne1 know how to get internet explorer workin on ubuntu?
<Kagura_> Use firefox it can do everything IE can.
<phrocker> hey
<phrocker> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: File or directory not found. Stop.
<northie> :/
<phrocker> Where I fount this directory?
<Kuyaedz> Kagura_: technically, yeah, but some sites require IE (which is lame)
<Dido-> Kuyaedz now the layout is BDS (bulgarian standart or sumting like that) I want to change it to bulgarian phonetic, i want to change the buttons somehow
<Kuyaedz> hmpedersen: use firefox where available, but to use IE you'd have to get into installing WINE to emulate windows programs.
<hmpedersen> Kagura, no it cant.. Besides, my question was how to install..
<Kagura_> But if you insist on using IE wine can run it also another trick would be to set the browser to ID it'sself as IE.
<northie> trappist, No luck. aplay -l gives No soundcards found.
<hmpedersen> kuyaedz, i know.. i have wine.. IE started installing, then stopped and complained about wrong OS..
<Kagura_> Most of these IE only sites do a stupid redirecting trick based on the recieved browser version.
<northie> trappist, But still, lspci finds it.
<Kuyaedz> Kagura_: where is that option in firefox?  I have a work-related site that requires IE and I have never been able to figure it out
<phrocker> somebody can I help me?
<mrkoje> phrocker,  what do you need help with?
<phrocker> mrkoje,  make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: File or directory not found. Stop.
<hmpedersen> Kuyaedz, you need to install the agent-switch plugin..
<phrocker> mrkoje, where I found this directory? what package?
<kakei> hi any idea if existe w64codecs of similar ?
<mrkoje> phrocker,  I'm not sure what your talking about
<mrkoje> phrocker, sorry
<phrocker> mrkoje, tks
<skar> hi, any one know how to upgrade OO2(1.9.x) shipped with breezy to the final 2.0.0 release?
<CaptainMorgan>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. << what is dpkg ?
* northie reinstalls.
<mrkoje> !dpkg
<CaptainMorgan> how do i run configure -a ?
<mrkoje> ubotu tell CaptainMorgan about !dpkg
<kvidell> oh my god, it's a dream come true
<meepy> !dpkg
* kvidell gives CaptainMorgan a hug
<kvidell> thank you.
<hmpedersen> captainmorgan did you tey dpkg --configure -a
<hmpedersen> try*
<skar> hi, any one know how to upgrade OO2(1.9.x build) shipped with breezy to the final 2.0.0 release?
<Kagura_> As far as I know there are no W64 codec solution yet other then using a 32bit mplayer.
<mrkoje> !beer
* ubotu pours mrkoje a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<Kagura_> I had to run a 32bit firefox so I can use flash.
<Ng> skar: there isn't a simple way at the moment as far as I know
<advent_linux> can someone do me a favour and try and ssh to: rose.homelinux.net
<advent_linux> trying to set up dyndns
<Ng> advent_linux: that hostname resolves to 192.168.1.4 at the moment, so no ;)
<advent_linux> thats strange
<Dido-> Is there a possibilty to edit my curret keyboard layout? I want to change the buttons somehow, for exaple I want when pressing A, B to be displayed..
<zulfiqar> i have installed xfce just now and now how do i cange from gnome desktop to xfce?
<hmpedersen> Now.. I need ie6 and wmp9 installed to access the webtv i pay for.. neither of them will install trough wine :(
<Kagura_> I wonder if it might be possible to make a wrapper to use OSX X86 codecs in linux as these might be avilable before then windows 64 ones are.
<Kagura_> You could try running windows under vmware.
<skar> Ng: 1.9.x oo2 is creating BIG 450K pdf for 15K odt files, while 2.0 final for my gentoo build is doing the pdf at 80K :(
<Ng> Dido-: it can be done, but I don't think there are any easy tools to do it. You'd need to reconfigure XKB
<skar> Ng: seems copying the gentoo oo2 files or using oo2 from oo.org site is the way to go?
<Ng> skar: I wouldn't copy the files from gentoo, but yaeh
<hmpedersen> Kagura.. Vmware on a 5 year old laptop?
<Kagura_> Wedtv yah that would be one site that actually would use some IE fetures but I find sites that are IE only a dumb idea.
<skar> Ng: hmmm why cant ubuntu have the final oo2 release, instead some crappy buggy 1.9.129 something?!?
<Dido-> Ng let me try this, how can i reach XKB
<hmpedersen> bah.. i give up!
<skar> Ng: particularly for an all important package like oo2 ;)
<Davethewave> everyone miss me?
<hmpedersen> Im gonna go boot the machine runnin windows and watch it
<Ng> skar: the policy is that after a release they only put security/grave bugfixes in, otherwise they'd spend the whole time updating breezy when they should be working on dapper
<hmpedersen> only 30 minutes till next episode, and i want to watch yesterdays episode first
<hmpedersen> no more time to try get it running here
<Ng> skar: at some point I expect a backport will appear though
<Ng> Dido-: it's part of the X server
<Ng> Dido-: see the xkbutils package as a starting point, also google
<Kagura_> I think I might have found a kernel and fglrx driver version conflict when I was setting up my myth tv box.
<skar> Ng: oh ok
<Kagura_> That or an incompatibility with the AMD64-gart driver and the SIS 755 chipset.
<skar> Ng: at least they could've given oo 1.5 instead, which is a stable release iirc
<Ng> skar: don't think so
<zulfiqar> can someone tell me how to switch to xfce once installed from package manager?
<Ng> skar: 1.1.5
<qt2> well.. this is strange... the ssh is incredily laggy as hell.
<kvidell> zulfiqar: log out, hit F10 at the login screen, click "Sessions", select XFCE, enter your sign-in information as normal.
<Kagura_> Well so much for a low noise solution the only card that worked right was a geforce 5985 I had on hand.
<Ng> skar: which should be available in universe still
<ToR911> when i try to isntal vmware tools, it tells me that my gcc version 4.0.? is too high because the kernel was compiled on a lower version, what should i do?
<zandaa> Subhuman, you there?
<Jason> tor911, install the required GCC version, and export GCC=/path/to/3.4gcc and it will function perfectly fine.
<skar> Ng: hmm can 1.1.5 and 2 co-exist w/o corrupting each other?
<Ng> skar: yep
<VIPER^|^> hello there anybody can help me plz am getting this error
<VIPER^|^> stubs-zlib.c:174: error: `Z_OK' undeclared (first use in this function)
<VIPER^|^> make[1] : *** [stubs-zlib.o]  Error 2
<VIPER^|^> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/rami/Desktop/SKS Project/sks-1.0.10/cryptokit-1.0'
<VIPER^|^> make: *** [cryptokit-1.0/cryptokit.cma]  Error 2
<ToR911> jason, then i need to put it back to gcc 4.0.? , right?
<Kagura_> Has anyone else ran into a problem with the kernel DRM driver not loading for ATI cards on any AMD-64 based chipset?
<Jason> tor, you can have 3.4 and 4.0 installed at the same time. just export GCC to the old 3.4 whenever you need it.
<Ng> VIPER^|^: we're not really here to support random compilation problems ;)
<Jason> if anyone knows anything about powernow, i posted a question on the forum with all the details I could think of. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=567110
<VIPER^|^> sorry but am asking if some1 has any idea
<VIPER^|^> cant i ??
<ToR911> k
<ToR911> ty
<holycow> *hmmm* having defaults as an option in fstab should give all users on the system write access to a mounted drive, correct?
<jenda> Of course you can, VIPER^|^
<Ng> holycow: nope
<VIPER^|^> thanks jenda
<pozdiy> how to make xdm to be a default manager without removing gdm?
<VIPER^|^> plz cani any1 help me
<ToR911> btw is this normal :) : kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-bloack(0, 0)
<zandaa> Subhuman??? any help?
<Subhuman> ?
<ToR911> i change the root's password last session if it matters..
<dashinho> Hello, fast question, do I have to install something to use cgi scripts on my apache installation?
<zandaa> Subhuman, GAG can't load Ubuntu
<Subhuman> zandaa, whats up?
<holycow> Ng, oh ... i tried just rw that didn't work either ... k. more googling
<Subhuman> did u select the correct partiton
<Subhuman> 1 sec
<zandaa> Subhuman, I'm sure I did
<_willcooke_> dashinho, it depends what language the cgi is written in
<VIPER^|^> hello there anybody can help me plz am getting this error
<dashinho> _willcooke_, perl/python
<VIPER^|^> stubs-zlib.c:174: error: `Z_OK' undeclared (first use in this function)
<VIPER^|^> make[1] : *** [stubs-zlib.o]  Error 2
<VIPER^|^> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/rami/Desktop/SKS Project/sks-1.0.10/cryptokit-1.0'
<VIPER^|^> make: *** [cryptokit-1.0/cryptokit.cma]  Error 2
<Ng> holycow: look at the uid and gid mount options - you'll need to mount the share such that its ownership/permissions allow people access, or you can specify the "user" option to allow a single user to mount and have access
<Subhuman> back
<pozdiy> pozdiy, dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<Subhuman> and what did it say?
<zandaa> Subhuman, I'm sure I did
<Ng> VIPER^|^: please don't paste errors here, use a pastebin
<VIPER^|^> ok
<holycow> Ng, oh!
<typo> anyone know how I can change the color temperature of my laptop's LCD?
<Subhuman> !tell VIPER^|^ about pastebin
<VIPER^|^> but can any1 read the error to guide me plz
<holycow> allright, thanks!
<Kagura_> What chipset is it?
<zandaa> subhuman, it said some kinda thing about sectors etc. (I have both Win + Lin on the same HD)
<_willcooke_> dashinho, ok, you should have all the correct bits installed already, you need to change your apache config to tell it that extenstion ".pl" or ".py" are cgi
<Ratty_> hiya
<Kagura_> If it's an ATi or nvidia based chipset it's easy.
<northie> After a few sound card switches, my sb live! works at a live cd boot but not from within main drive ubuntu. Can I somehow reset my hardware detection?
<Ng> VIPER^|^: you will get on far better asking for support from whoever's code that is you're trying to compile - that is a fairly generic error and you haven't even said what you're trying to compile ;)
<Subhuman> hmm, so did u get the linux boot menu at all?
<zandaa> Subhuman, nope
<_willcooke_> dashinho, apache 2 or 1?  1 is easier in my opinion.
<derek[] > Hi
<zandaa> Subhuman, the bootloader just sat there... only thing I could do was boot to windows
<Ratty_> i have a broken icon in my nautils toolbar, how do i fix it? it's broken on every theme, even the default human theme: http://junk.shitsoftware.com/broken.png
<ToR911> what do i do???:    kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-bloack(0, 0)
<VIPER^|^> i only wanted some1 to answer me to tell him , am compiling sks source code
<derek[] > what's the repository to get the latest xchat/
<derek[] > ?
<dashinho> _willcooke_, 2
<Rev-Marc> I am in need of backing up a directory on one computer to a second computer across the internet on a weekly basis any help greatly appreciated
<ClayG> hey gang
<_jason> derek[] , backports
<Subhuman> hmmm, well it might be something to do with the ubuntu partition, it might not be flagged as bootable.
<ClayG> anyway to buy a domain name and use it for my small network at home?
<VIPER^|^> Ng, can u help me
<ToR911> clayG, yeh
<ClayG> without setting up nameservers on the local machines (which i thought is the only way)
<derek[] > _jason, ? sorry, i didn't understand
<ClayG> ahhh
<Kagura_> What X driver are you using on the laptop?
<ClayG> ToR911: lay it on me!
<Subhuman> anyway zandaa im off for a bit now, sorry about it, google might be of help here
<zandaa> Subhuman, ok, thnx
<_jason> derek[] , the backports repo has xchat 2.6
<ToR911> clayg: u want one domain name for ur entire local network, right?
<Ng> VIPER^|^: not really, I've never compiled sks and that error suggests the code is wrong
<ClayG> yes for my 4 node network ;)
<Rev-Marc> I am in need of backing up a directory on one computer to a second computer across the internet on a weekly basis any help greatly appreciated
<northie> help: After a few sound card switches, my sb live! works at a live cd boot but not from within main drive ubuntu. Can I reset my hardware detection?
<derek[] > _jason, address?
<ClayG> without dyndns. i have that now, and i agree it's GREAT
<Ng> VIPER^|^: I strongly advise you contact the SKS project for help compiling their software
<_jason> ubotu, tell derek[]  about easysource
<ClayG> but I want a "real" domain name
<ClayG> and i want to do it the real way
<VIPER^|^> Ng, aha ok thanks man i only wanted an advice u know(to be guided)
<Ng> :)
<ToR911> clayg: 2 ways, 1) cheap way, get a free dyndns.org  domain IE: clayg.dyndns.org  - u put a program that checks ur ip every few hours and updates te domain to ur current dynamic ip
<_willcooke_> dashinho, have a look on google, the line you want is "AddHandler", you'll need to put ".py" or ".pl" on there.  Sorry, I'm not familiar with apache2 yet
<ClayG> nope got that already
<Ng> ClayG: get a static IP is the best route :)
<ToR911> 2) u buy a domain name from ur ISP, with a static ip, and they set up all the nameserver settigns on their nameserver
<Rev-Marc> no answer no joy later
<ClayG> hmmmm
<ClayG> I see
<ClayG> I dont like those options
<Vale>  ragazzi questo sito  una figata http://www.codif.altervista.org
<ClayG> hehehe
<ClayG> that's gonne kiill me on cost
<_willcooke_> dashinho, oh, and you'll need to make sure your scripts start with #!/path/to/python/bin
<ClayG> you guys know about those free belgium domain names till 2006?
<ClayG> .be's
<northie> help: After a few sound card switches, my sb live! works at a live cd boot but not from within main drive ubuntu. Can I reset my hardware detection?
<ToR911> clayg, domains, cost 100-200$ for 2 years
<ToR911> no
<ClayG> waht?!
<ClayG> nah yahoo has them for 2.99
<Oblivion^> 100-200$ :|
<ClayG> netfirms 4.99
<Kuyaedz> ToR911: where do you get those numbers?
<ClayG> .be's are free now
<Ng> ToR911: nonsense, domains cost nothing like that these days :)
<ToR911> yeh
<ToR911> but a .com costs
<ClayG> Yahoo has them for 2.99
<ClayG> no .COM!
<ClayG> ANYTHING
<Kuyaedz> I've got four personally hosted domains & I spent $7.95 for each of them
<ClayG> 2.99
<ClayG> netfirms anything 4.99
<Oblivion^> ClayG: how can you get a free .be domain then? i've looked for it but i couldn't find it
<ClayG> Oblivion^: there is only one legit place now
<ClayG> peep this
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org  its beutiful!
<Ng> ToR911: rubbish
<Ng> ToR911: a domain costs about $30 a year
<ClayG> eurodns.com
<Ng> (.com)
<ClayG> im gonna grab some right now before they get eaten up
<Oblivion^> ty
<Kuyaedz> Ng/ToR911: sounds like you guys are quoting hosting prices.  Domains are under $10 everywhere
<ToR911> k
<Ng> Kuyaedz: depends where you go, but yeah, they're damn cheap these days
<Ng> your dollars are worth nothing anyway, so 10 or 30 makes little difference to me ;)
<ToR911> last time i checked was 2 years ago so i'm not updated :)
<Kuyaedz> Ng: yeah, prices vary, but the most I've spent (on 6 personal domains) are $7.95, cheapest is $2.99
<meepy> Anyone know why my BMP player stops playing a song if my cpu works a little, or i open a program?
<ClayG> Kuyaedz: yes yahoo has them for the low low , followed by netfirms
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!     http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!   http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!
<Ng> it's all about having a .net anyway :)
<zandaa> anyone know a good boot loader besides GRUB, LILO or GAG?
<ClayG> hmmm
<ClayG> nice check this otu
<zandaa> (graphical preferred)
<ClayG> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<ClayG> how to set up an ISP server at home!
<ClayG> I have rickred.homelinux.com now, it's brand new and not even read
<ClayG> http goes to a machine named rider
<ClayG> ssh goes to a machine named,,.......ubuntu (lame i know , oh well)
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!    http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!     http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!
<ClayG> here we go gang  "DNS Server: BIND9" looks like that is what's needed
<Kagura_> Nice site I'm going to try this one http://www.howtoforge.com/boot_debian_from_external_firewire
<cwin> how can i get a fujitsu fdx310 usb dsl modem working in ubuntu? There are drivers at http://dsl-linux.tripod.com/index/ but this system is still not connected onto a network so I can't get the tools required to compile it
<TylerDurden> Salve
<Kagura_> I never touched USB modems.
<techrush> hi
<Kagura_> I made those SOBs give me an ethernet connected modem.
<hmpedersen> Is there a way to get wine to start a program in full screen=
<skon> Hello I'm trying to use apt-get to get libqt3-mt-dev and it says the package is broken...can anyone help ?
<Kagura_> One way to get better service from an ISP tell them you'er on a mac.
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!    http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!   http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!
<zandaa> anyone know a good boot loader?
<Kuyaedz> skon: have you tried apt-get install -f ?
<skon> Kuyaedz: yes taht doesn't work
<Kagura_> grub works good on X86 for me while yaboot works well on macs.
<Ng> Vale: shoosh ;)
<northie> help: my sb live! works at a live cd boot but not in main drive ubuntu. Can I reset my hardware detection or something?
<cwin> Kagura_, yeah... except these drivers do have mac support apparently ;)
<Kagura_> This is a cable modem right?
<cwin> well.. DSL
<Kagura_> I never seen a  dsl modem with no ethernet.
<zandaa> Kagura_ I'm searching for an alternative to GRUB
<cwin> well.. this is one without ethernet
<zandaa> brb
<pdani_> hi
<Kagura_> Tell them it's broken and demand one with ethernet.
<Kagura_> That or just buy one from best buy or ask for the 2wire modem router combo.
<Doobry> Hello, bit of a noob question I guess but anyone any idea why my system wouldn't be allowing me to use more than 1024x768 when the DVD Live ran at 1280x1024?
<cwin> well, i've got a gentoo system (obviously with a completely working build environment) but this is for a friend with the fdx310..
<pdani_> where can i get the ubuntu patches for 2.6.12 kernel?
<cwin> not sure how to make ubuntu packages or anything though
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!    http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!  http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!   http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!   http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!
<Ng> Vale: stop that
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!    http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!   http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<ClayG> hey
<ClayG> yeah cut that out
<Vale> http://www.codif.altervista.org    its beutiful!!    who is
<Kagura_> Spammer.
<Seveas> stupid mofo
<ClayG> just ignore him
<ClayG> Seveas i think i found a work around
<derek[] > http://pastebin.com/461190
<Seveas> ClayG, for what?
<ClayG> my domain name at home trick
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ah :)
<ClayG> if it works ill be connecting under my new domain
<techrush> how long is www.gnome-look.org going to be down :((((
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@212.34.208.173]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> spamvertising is simply hideous
<Gul3> hello! how do i extract a xbox iso in ubuntu...? help please..
<oxez> isn't that illegal?
<testmachine> whats illegal?
<Gul3> oxez: depends on whats in the iso:)
<zandaa> Gul3, I don't think emulation should be discussed here
<Kagura_> ubuntu on an Xbox isn't the ram a little tight on those for ubuntu?
<leed> hello all
<skon> Nobody can help me with why my libqt3-mt-dev package is broken?
<Kuyaedz> skon: try using 'fix broken' in synaptic to fix that issue
<Gul3> zandaa: this is not a emulation related question..
<Kagura_> emulation is ok the xbox has yet to have a decincet emulator
<tobi-wan> skon: trying to install skype?
<skon> No...trying to compile a WiFi driver
<Kagura_> I mean who plays snes games ona real snes anymore?
<zandaa> Gul3, sorry then
<zandaa> Kagura_ I play NES games on a real NES if it matter:P
<Gul3> zandaa: ok:)
<Gul3> anybody know what i have to do?
<Kagura_> I hasn't owned an NEs in a long time though I still have an apple IIe.
<Doobry> Hello, bit of a noob question I guess but anyone any idea why my system wouldn't be allowing me to use more than 1024x768 when the DVD Live ran at 1280x1024? (repeated thanks to pesky spammer)
<deltron> hehe, I love my SNES system
<zandaa> if I want to use a boot-loader other than GRUB, do I have to make a boot partition for linux?
<skon> Zandaa: no
<Kagura_> I make my sempron box on my big screen play those old games.
<sethk> zandaa, you don't have to make a boot partition regardless of the boot loader
<skon> No boot partition....either install it on the MBR or on the first sector of the boot record
<mkyb14> I know that Imagemagick was installed with the base install of ubuntu, but whereis command isn't finding it. does anyone know where it is located?
<zandaa> skon, because this GAG bootloader doesn't wanna boot my Ubuntu :(
<skon> Hmm I've never worked with GAG, I can't help you sorry
<sethk> the presence or absence of a boot partition is orthogonal to the location of installation of the boot loader
<Kagura_> I hate to spammertize but those sempron 64s area very good buy it's almost as fast as one core on my AMDX2 box after I got done OCing it.
<sethk> zandaa, what happens?
<zandaa> sethk, once I try to use GAG to boot my Ubuntu partition, it says something about sector failure and stuff
<Kagura_> I sugest you use a nvidia videocard if you use an SIS755 or KT800 chipset with them.
<sethk> zandaa, I might be able to say something intelligent, but I would need the error message, not a few words that may have been in the error message
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: imagemagick is a collection of tools, there is no such executable as "imagemagick" (there is "convert", for instance)
<zandaa> sethk, I'll check once again... is there any way to put the grub-installer on a floppy disk?
<Kagura_> For some odd reason the fglrx driver hates the agpgart on those.
<mkyb14> tobi-wan: i need the path for gallery2 so that it can redo the images
<sethk> zandaa, sure, on a floppy or on a cde
<sethk> s/cde/cd/
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: ah, i see.... for me, gallery2 automatically found it.... what is it asking for, exactly...
<zandaa> sethk, how do I do that then?
<sethk> zandaa, do info grub, it gives a reasonably complete explanation.  Or look up a howto, there are several about
<sethk> zandaa, info grub   has a procedure.
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: you could try /usr/bin, that's where my convert command is
<zandaa> sethk, ok, I'll keep that as backup boot loader then once GAG fails
<mkyb14> tobi-wan: it's asking for the dir " Directory to ImageMagick/GraphicsMagick binaries" with a blank for the information
<sethk> zandaa, basically you just say setup (fd0), once everything else in the config file is correct
<Kagura_> Can't find anything in the xorg.log except drm module failed to load.
<zandaa> sethk, darnit... the comp I'm currently running Live on doesn't have floppy <_<
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: try /usr/bin
<mkyb14> one sec
<fredl> hi. Does anybody know dotdeb.org?
<sethk> zandaa, I've done it on a cd/r, although it was a few months ago and I'd have to look up how I did it.
<mkyb14> tobi-wan: failed ...   x11folder??
<meepy> How do I add a trashcan on the desktop? :/
<sethk> zandaa, or you could download an iso of what I did.  I'll put one up later if you haven't figured it out by this evening
<zandaa> sethk, <_< don't have any empty CDs anymore, so that's not gonna work
<eSPete> how rod i mount a usb pen whne i dont use gnome/knde?
<eSPete> *kde
<fredl> I see that dotdeb.org has php5 debs....
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: x11folder?
<fredl> has anybody tried these php5 debs from dotdeb.org?
<sethk> zandaa, well, you have to boot from somewhere.  Why not just use grub in the typical way?  I don't remember why you were trying to use a different boot loader
<deltron> fredl: debian != ubuntu
<mkyb14> tobi-wan: it gives me a list of folders to choose from but i cant' find the one that has it.
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: try "which convert", it should give you the binary path
<tobi-wan> hmm.......
<varsendagger> hey
<mkyb14> in ssh?
<fredl> deltron - I know.
<Kagura_> I wonder if I should dump my old P4 box at the goodwill.
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: yep
<mkyb14> ok onse sec
<deltron> as far as I know, debian debs won't work in ubuntu
<techrush> why would you dump a p4 at goodwill
* chrisx1 is Away, Reason: ( Bbs ) | Since: ( Monday, December 12, 2005. 11:42:39 ) Xlack v2.1
<Kagura_> Even the damn sempron is faster then it thats why.
<varsendagger> deltron, how do you figure?
<techrush> ic
<deltron> varsendagger: just what i've read in here
* deltron shrugs
<fredl> deltron - could be, since dependencies may differ on details.
<deltron> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<mkyb14> tobi-wan: it gave me nothing.  just the terminal again
<Kagura_> Yah it's an old norwood core.
<tobi-wan> deltron: well, most deb's do work
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: which means that imagemagick is not installed
<deltron> righto
<mkyb14> bummer, it said that it was
<techrush> sometimes i hear my laptop mack this loud CRACKING noise
<zandaa> hey sethk, if I can't get the GRUB to work... can't I just pop in the install CD, skip all the installation up till GRUB?
<techrush> :(
<techrush> scares me
<Kagura_> Unplug it now
<fredl> tobi-wan - on #debian it's frowned on to add lines to sources.list. Probably should be frowned on on Ubuntu as well, but I'd really like to try out mysql 5
<northie> my sb live! works at a live cd boot but not in main drive ubuntu. Can I reset my hardware detection or something?
<Kagura_> I had one do that the battery cells exploded
<techrush> :(
<meepy> How do I add a trashcan on the desktop? :/
<deltron> why is it frowned upon? I add lines to my list...
<Kagura_> Didn't catch on fire as this was a toshiba.
<tobi-wan> fredl: i tried mysql5 on ubuntu and it worked
<techrush> it sounds more like the case expanding
<techrush> when its first warming up
<techrush> cuz its kinda chilly in my room
<sethk> zandaa, yes.  the easiest way is to download the fedora rescue cd, then at the boot prompt type enter, then do the chroot command that it suggests you do, and you are in
<techrush> mine is a toshiba too though
<fredl> tobi-wan - from the dotdeb.org site by any chance or did you compile it yourself?
<techrush> i hope it doesnt excplode
<mkyb14> tobi-wan: ok i installed it and /usr/bin is correct thanks
<Kagura_> But boy did it smell bad and make a mess in the battery compartment.
<sethk> zandaa, you can do it with the ubuntu disk as well
<tobi-wan> fredl: ehm, i searched for mysql5 on www.apt-get.org and added the sources
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: np
<sethk> zandaa, do f1 and look through the help, the right commands are there somewhere
<tobi-wan> fredl: that gets me rid of all dependencies
<zandaa> sethk, ah wait, I can install this GAG bootloader on the floppy disk :O
<zandaa> sethk, so I won't have to mess up the MBR
<mkyb14> are there any programs for a image webserver that you can suggest?  i use gallery2.... but didn't know if there were some other options that are better
<iustin> hello to everyone ... it is posible to have 2 GUI`s on the same linux?
<sophie_> sa va
<mkyb14> and coppermine has some security issues
<fredl> tobi-wan: hmm. I just searched for that mysql. 0 sites, 0 packages matched.
<sethk> zandaa, OK.  if that doesn't work you can boot from the install media
<zandaa> iustin, like what?
<sophie_> puije parler aJo
<mkyb14> mysqld?
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: i am quite content with gallery2, it has a lot of nice features
<deltron> iustin: like 2 screens?
<mkyb14> sweet
<mkyb14> thanks again
<zandaa> iustin, do you mean like Gnome and KDE on one setup?
<tobi-wan> fredl: just a sec *searching*
<hmpedersen> anyone who can tell me how to make mp3 play in xmms by default?
<zandaa> hmpedersen, doesn't it already?
<hmpedersen> zandaa, no, it opens in totem
<zandaa> hmpedersen, ah ok
<stef65> hi, all
<mkyb14> tobi-wan: one more question what do you use for image processing... imagemagick i take it or netbpm?
<iustin> yes
<iustin> like gnome and kde
<hmpedersen> zandaa, and xmms is the only player ive found, that supports draggin folders to playlist.. and i have many folders with music
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: imagemagick, but only 'cause i know it is established :-)
<mkyb14> k
<zandaa> hmpedersen, xmms is a real nice media player:)
<fredl> tobi-wan: mysql-server-5.0
<hmpedersen> zandaa, yeah.. its more winamp than the linux version of winamp :P
<samppa> beep media player is better than xmms
<zandaa> iustin, it is possible, at the login screen you should see the option (session) in which you can choose the GUI to load
<samppa> and very similar
<varsendagger> for some reason when i go to paly an real audio cd xmms won't paly it or it will play it in little bits and beices
<tobi-wan> fredl: probably yes :-)
<iustin> thank you!
<fredl> tobi-wan: yeah I found it and indeed it refers to the dotdeb.org site
<zandaa> hmpedersen, you're kidding me :O
<stef65> anybody having some info on ubuntu breezy and xorg-support on a via c3/unichrome ? I just get a black screen after trying to install breezy on a mini itx system with a via nehemiah cpu...???
<tobi-wan> fredl: well, hopefully, it works :-)
<fredl> tobi-wan: you still running mysql 5? are the new features really worth the hassle? It seems like some major major features....
<varsendagger> there is a linux verion of winamp?
<Kuyaedz> XMMS
<fredl> whoah stef65 I've been looking into buying a mini-itx system...
<northie> my sb live! works at a live cd boot but not in main drive ubuntu. Can I reset my hardware detection or something?
<stef65> varsendagger: it's called xmms
<mkyb14> carsendagger: you can use xmms it's similar. or if you want to get trickey use WINE and run winamp
<BockBilbo> varsendagger, its not a  linux version of winamp
<BockBilbo> its a winamp clone
<Kuyaedz> XMMS works great & is REALLY similar to winamp
<fredl> xmms rockz
<Kuyaedz> northie: still no luck huh?
<varsendagger> ok why doesn't it play cds.   i installed the cd palyer
<varsendagger> ahh
<mkyb14> carsendagger: the only thing is that you have to get the presets from winamp... just google it and you'll find nthem
<zandaa> sethk, ok I got into Ubuntu again thx to a re-install
<BockBilbo> varsendagger, i will suggest you beep-media-player
<tobi-wan> fredl: it makes mysql a *real* db in my eyes, but i've switched to postgres in the meanwhile :-)
<northie> Kuyaedz: the pride in me won't let me reinstall.
<stef65> fredl: I got one here... so far it's nice, but i'm just a bit confused how to get the xserver working..
<tobi-wan> fredl: especially views and the like were badly needed stuff
<northie> Kuyaedz: really, it should be fixable. it works from a live cd. that does not make sense.
<Kuyaedz> northie: lol I've been there.  let me look into it.  I'll see what else I can find for you.  Reboots don't affect anything either?
<northie> Kuyaedz: thanks. and no, they don't.
<northie> Kuyaedz: aplay -l gives: "aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found..."
<northie> Kuyaedz: and lspci shows the card.
<tobi-wan> btw: i am currently installing (or trying to) anjuta 2.0.1. has anyone tried to do so already?
<mkyb14> what is anjunta?
<tobi-wan> northie: do you have a /dev/dsp
<tobi-wan> mkyb14: an ide for various programming languages
<Dido-> Anyboyd knows why you cannot have installed wine, winetools, winesetup at the same time ?? When I select winesetuptk to be installed synapic manager says wine must be removed to continiue..
<mkyb14> oh
<northie> tobi-wan: nope.
<fredl> tobi-wan: you like postgres better than mysql then?
<tobi-wan> fredl: yup, up to now, definitively. but for small projects, mysql is nice
<frej> is anyone able to start epiphany (dapper) ?
<tobi-wan> northie: hm.... probably your soundcard-module did not get loaded....
<tobi-wan> right now, i am needing a library called gnome-build, but i cannot locate it... any ideas?
<northie> tobi-wan: i've switched sound cards a few times in this install, and i know that a fresh install would fix the problem as the live cd gives sound.. but there should be a nicer fix.
<emanuelez> hello
<tobi-wan> northie: yes... compile the kernel again :-)
<northie> tobi-wan: tried modprobing emu10k1 but that didn't do much.
<northie> tobi-wan: that sounds nasty.
<tobi-wan> northie: well.... you got to load the module... when it got compiled, fine you just have to modprobe it.... if not: not so fine :-)
<emanuelez> how do i remove gij without affecting kubuntu-desktop or openoffice2? i need to use the sun java virtual machine
<tobi-wan> northie: which soundcard do you have?
<tobi-wan> ah.... damn, sorry, gotta go
<northie> tobi-wan,  sb live 5.1..
<northie> aw.
<mkyb14> has anyone used the java "looking glass" in ubuntu??  i remember it from a while back and being pretty neat
<advent_linux> emanuelez, dont remove it, do this: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<advent_linux> and choose the sun jvm
<eruin> is it possible to hide folders in nautilus?
<Stork> how can i make my java executables (in /home/alex/java/jdk1.5.0_06/bin) accessible from anywhere?
<eruin> bah, I'll just make it a dotfolder
<Dido-> Anybody knows why wine, winetools and winesetup could not be installed at the same time ?? When I select winesetuptk to be installed synapic manager says wine must be removed to continiue..
<emanuelez> advent_linux: wow! thank u! that was painless :)
<BockBilbo> hello
<Stork> anyone?
<advent_linux> eruin, im sure you can make a file called .hidden, and just put the names of dirs and folders in it
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if ftp uses any port appart from 21
<BockBilbo> ??
<Stork> BockBilbo, check the wiki
<Jaymac> it can use any port you set it to, afaik
<trappist> BockBilbo: passv mode uses random high ports and the ftp command port is 20
<samppa> Hey. What is the easiest way to play video clips that my phone makes? They are ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, 3GPP (H.263/AMR)
<advent_linux> Stork, why not just install it globally
<Jaymac> on my proxy ftp uses 8080
<Stork> advent_linux, how can i do that?
<leed> I have just installed Ubuntu how do I install GCC
<Kuyaedz> northie: have you taken a look at any of these? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5675
<Jaymac> go to synaptic
<deltron> !gcc
<ubotu> well, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<Stork> leed, "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<Kuyaedz> leed: try 'build-essential' for all of the compilers
<advent_linux> stork, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and go the part about java
<BockBilbo> Stork, trappist see i have a problem configuring my routers NATS cause i cann access to my ftp server localy perfectly, but not from the internet
<] Kem[> Hi
<zandaa> sethk, ok I set up the GAG bootloader on my floppy
<adsa> hi
<zandaa> sethk "Sector boot not found or invalid"
<] Kem[> Anyone else have an SMC Elite Connect Wifi card?
<leed> Thank you Stork, I will have to look in to this apt-get thing
<adsa> help need to know how to make a network where the server could provide the applications on the other pcs
<trappist> BockBilbo: linux router?
<zandaa> leed, apt-get is really simple once you've done it a few times
<BockBilbo> trappist, nope
* ] Kem[ can't seem to get his wifi working if anyone could help let me know
<ardchoille> gotta love the ubuntuforums.org :)
<trappist> BockBilbo: probably not much you can do then.  you can try forwarding port 20 as well, but if it can't do ftp connection tracking you might be stuck.
<BockBilbo> the connection is working
<eruin> advent_linux, yeah, I'm not sure why I even asked ;)
<trappist> BockBilbo: but an ls hangs?
<Superbob> ] Kem[, have you checked if you need any firmware
<BockBilbo> the problem is that it gets freezen when retreiving the files
<trappist> yeah
<advent_linux> no worries
<Dido-> Anybody knows why wine, winetools and winesetup could not be installed at the same time ?? When I select winesetuptk to be installed synapic manager says wine must be removed to continiue..
<] Kem[> well, the network config thing is slow as hell but it sees my SSID in the list
<trappist> BockBilbo: your router (or possibly your firewall, if you're using iptables) doesn't know how to track ftp connections
<] Kem[> and i turn DHCP option on, click activate and click ok and it wont do crap
<BockBilbo> maybe the firewall
<trappist> BockBilbo: the workaround is to type 'passv' as soon as you connect
<] Kem[> it doesnt work with my SMC card, but my cisco aironet it does that
<trappist> BockBilbo: if it's the firewall, modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp
<tomas_> d
<Superbob> ] Kem[, has the network your trying to connect have any security like wpa
<] Kem[> Nope
<] Kem[> im using it right now on this computer
<BockBilbo> trappist, what module is that?
<Superbob> ] Kem[,  open wireless conn?
<] Kem[> yes
<trappist> BockBilbo: the ftp connection tracking module for iptables
<] Kem[> i used it before i put ubuntu on the laptop
<Dido-> Anyone in here have installed wine successfull ?
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> see i have this on the iptabls rules: iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
<Superbob> ] Kem[, have you tried installing wifi-radar
<trappist> BockBilbo: do you have a rule like iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT ?
<] Kem[> im still learning ubuntu, as far as installing stuff goes, im an ex-BSD/Slackware user ;)
<] Kem[> im sure i can use.. synaptic is it ?
<] Kem[> to find it
<Superbob> ] Kem[, lol slackware user here too "sudo apt-get install wifi-radar"
<Superbob> ] Kem[, i believe
<BockBilbo> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<BockBilbo> ive got that one
<trappist> BockBilbo: that rule plus the ftp conntrack module should make this work (unless your router is screwing it up) but often that module needs to be loaded at boot (as in added to /etc/modules)
<BockBilbo> yeah
<earldude1> I've installed Apache, Php5 & mysql on Breezy.  how do I find out where all of these were installed?  Specifically, where does apache get placed?
<] Kem[> btw whats the root password
<BockBilbo> perhaps the module works
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> so
<BockBilbo> shoud i add that module to /etc/modules
<BockBilbo> ?
<BockBilbo> *should
<trappist> yeah
<Superbob> ] Kem[, there is no root unless you enable it
<] Kem[> oh
<adsa> help pls p
<] Kem[> Superbob, wifi-radar not found
<Superbob> ] Kem[, ok will check packagename
<advent_linux> ] Kem[, or do a sudo -s
<BockBilbo> trappist, thanks so much
<trappist> np
<BockBilbo> it works now
<BockBilbo> :)
<trappist> sweet
<Dido-> please..
<Dido-> Anybody knows why wine, winetools and winesetup could not be installed at the same time ?? When I select winesetuptk to be installed synapic manager says wine must be removed to continiue..
<Dido-> or Anyone in here have installed wine successfull to help me do it?
<Superbob> ] Kem[, if you use "synaptic" you need to enable universe repo to install wifi-radar
<] Kem[> im still working on that lol, reading the tut also
<frej> is anyone able to start epiphany-browser (dapper) ?
<] Kem[> do i need internet on my laptop to do that
<Superbob> ] Kem[, good good
* chrisx1 is back ( Away 29 mins 42 secs )
<iustin> plz someone could tell me where may i find on the net - gnome themes?
<iustin> www.gnome-look.org is closed
<Superbob> ] Kem[, most likely or "man synaptic"
<techrush> there is no azureus package with ubuntu ?
<techrush> or for ubuntu rather
<Superbob> good isnt it
<techrush> can not find it in the multiverse
<techrush> or elsewhere
<Kuyaedz> techrush: there was a package available but now you need to get it from azureus directly
<] Kem[> well crap, be nice if i could get on the net first of all lol
<techrush> so i have to compile it bt hand ?
<techrush> :(
<techrush> bt/by
<Superbob> you dont need to compile azureus
<jenda> techrush: try easybreezy - http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/easybreezy0.33-alpha.tar.gz , it'll install Azureus for you
<navarone> azureus is just a jar right?
<] Kem[> jenda what's easybreezy
<ToR911> whats azureus anyways?
<] Kem[> azureus is a bittorrent client iirc
<jenda> ubotu, tell ] keml[ about easybreezy
<techrush> yes
<techrush> a BT client
<ToR911> ah
<jenda> ubotu, tell ] Kem[ about easybreezy
<] Kem[> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is crap
<jenda> ouch...
<] Kem[> lol wtf
<Seveas> it is :)
<jenda> poor aut'x
<jenda> But of course it is
<] Kem[> tells me its safer than automatix but yet automatix is crap, very vague descriptions eh
<varsendagger> what is automatix?
<] Kem[> no idea
<varsendagger> what does it do
<] Kem[> it's 'crap'
<active-matrix> hi all everytime i do a internet connection i use sudo pppoeconf how can i make it so i will not do this every time i reboot
<Seveas> varsendagger, a script to f* up your machine
<navarone> Seveas is it possible...in a relatively simple way to replace nautilus with gnome commander...and not break anything...<s>
<varsendagger> really ?
<Seveas> navarone, -ENOCLUE
<Superbob> lol what the hell is that noobpackage
<jenda> ] Kem[: It's a script that installs basic saftware: easybreezy.robotgeek.org (Seveas says it's not stable yet
<Seveas> jenda, that's easybreezy - a slightly better alternative
<mrkoje> ] Kem[,  I recomment easybreezy also
<Dido-> PLease, anyone help me out to make wine installation and  run it
<Seveas> I recommend a manual :)
<jenda> !easybreezy
<mrkoje> ] Kem[,  You might try the easyUbuntu version first though because easybreezy is new and is in alpha
<Seveas> mrkoje, easyubuntu and easybreezy are pretty much the same
<frej> is anyone able to start epiphany-browser (dapper) ? Tried rebuilding, didn't help
<jenda> mrkoje: It's stable - easyubuntu is old and the new easyubuntu isn't out yet
<mrkoje> Seveas,  Yes I know except easybreezy does not work and easyubuntu does
<Superbob> i thought they merged
<jenda> mrkoje: If you found a bug - please tell me or file it in #easyubuntu
<jenda> Superbob: +1
<Superbob> ding dong
<mrkoje> jenda,  Easybreezy screwed my sources up.. did not replace then when it was done. It also did not add support for basic things such as wmv... though I did tell it too
<KBlacKBoX> hi all
<anatole> re
<active-matrix> hello
<Seveas> mrkoje, that's exactly the problem with such scripts
<jenda> Superbob: They did. EASYUBUNTU (the merged) hasn't yet had a release. EASYBREEZY is now stable and working on x86.
<KBlacKBoX> I just need a litle help
<mrkoje> jenda,  let me go through what happened and I will post it in #easyubuntu
<Seveas> that's why I always recommend a manual instead :)
<jenda> mrkoje: not version 0.33, right?
<mrkoje> jenda, wait one
<anatole> can someone tell me, is the installer's hardware support relevant to the kernel's one which will be installed?
<Seveas> anatole, the installed system supports a few more things than the installer
<KBlacKBoX> how can I configue a sortcut on my keyboard on my mouse ?
<anatole> thanks Seveas
<KBlacKBoX> me english is ditry*
<KBlacKBoX> my*
<KBlacKBoX> lol
<KBlacKBoX> shortcut**
<mrkoje> jenda,  easybreezy0.33-alpha  that one did not work for me so I ran the EasyUbuntu 2.4beta4 which worked super
<Superbob> KBlacKBoX, go to system > preferences> kb shortcuts
<adsa> help need to know how to make a network where the server could provide the applications on the other pcs
<KBlacKBoX> Superbob I have try but ..
<Superbob> ?
<mrkoje> adsa,  be more speciic
<mrkoje> *specific
<KBlacKBoX> as U can see U can't put a shortcut on a prog
<mrkoje> !ltsp
<ubotu> methinks ltsp is when you get an error where you log in, then get logged out right away, run sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys on the server in a terminal, then reboot a client and try logging in. Make sure the user trying to log in exists on the server.
<mrkoje> lol
<Madeye> hi, how to create .deb package from .bz2 source ?
<mrkoje> jenda,  sure
<Seveas> Madeye, apt-get install maint-guide and read it
<Superbob> KBlacKBoX, well that would be program independent
<KBlacKBoX> Superbob I want to ad short cut on 3ddesktop
<Superbob> KBlacKBoX, ah ok
<active-matrix> hi all everytime i do a internet connection i use sudo pppoeconf how can i make it so i will not do this every time i reboot
<KBlacKBoX> like midle click of the mouse
<KBlacKBoX> or in a kb
<Superbob> KBlacKBoX, try dragging it there or right click add launcher
<devilz> hi where can i find sources.list
<devilz> i mean what should i add
<ToR911> kinda suprising the make package is not a default install
<jenda> active-matrix: System>Preferences> sessions >startup
<Madeye> Seveas, i apted it, but where is the guide now?
<Seveas> !tell devilz about sources
<devilz> ty
<Seveas> Madeye, /usr/share/doc/maint-guide/
<devilz> Seveas, can you suggest me what is good to do when you install ubuntu
<Superbob> make a coffee
<Seveas> that is a good thing indeed
<jenda> lol. And enjoy. I can definitely recommend a script that'll do most of what you need for you :)
<KBlacKBoX> Superbob I do not understand and I have create a sortcut on up bar*
<Seveas> jenda, ....
<jenda> hehe
<zandaa> how do I make my own GDM?
<Superbob> lol
* jenda is shuttin' up
<Seveas> zandaa, buy a C book, read it, buy an X reference, read it, start programming
<Cur0sk> Hi ppl
<linx_> hello i was trin to install vmware and installed in incorrectly is there a command i can use to remove the current installation
<Superbob> KBlacKBoX, i thought thats what you wanted
<zandaa> Seveas, there's no easy way??? (just modifying the original Ubuntu GDM??)
<Cur0sk> anyone knows if it's possible install Ubuntu on a external hard disk (usb load)?
<KBlacKBoX> mmmm racourcis clavier ?
<KBlacKBoX> ...
<Seveas> zandaa, gdm is quite a complex piece of software...
<Superbob> Seveas, i though GDM was XML
<Seveas> Cur0sk, that's not yet supported
<Seveas> Superbob, no, it's pure C
<Cur0sk> Seveas, and any other Distro may be able?
<odin> how do I change the permissions of /dev/hdb so that it sticks through reboots?
<Seveas> how could a login manager ever be written in xml?
<Seveas> Cur0sk, no idea
<zandaa> Seveas, i was talking about a GDM theme
<Dido-> Anybody knows why wine, winetools and winesetup could not be installed at the same time ?? When I select winesetuptk to be installed synapic manager says wine must be removed to continiue..
<Dido-> Anybody knows why wine, winetools and winesetup could not be installed at the same time ?? When I select winesetuptk to be installed synapic manager says wine must be removed to continiue..
<Superbob> Seveas, i mean customsing the graphical side of it
<linx_> hello i was trin to install vmware and installed in incorrectly is there a command i can use to remove the current installation
<Seveas> Dido-, winesetuptk is deprecated and should not be used
<active-matrix> ok how do i add that pppoecon thing in startup
<] Kem[> ok cool i got my mp3s working
<KBlacKBoX> I want to have the 3ddesktop when I click on midle button of tha mouse or in alt+ctrl+somtin'...
<Seveas> Superbob, get a theme from gnome-look.org, look at its source and start modding
<] Kem[> now another thing, what's the best recommended audio cd writing util ?
<zandaa> Seveas, gnome-look.org isn't working <_<
<Superbob> Seveas, been there done that thats why i thought the theme part of it was xml :)
<Seveas> KBlacKBoX, gconf-editor, look at /apps/metacity and find the custom shortcuts section
<Seveas> Superbob, may very well be, I have no clue about it
<Dido-> Seveas but now when i run wine it says that i dont have installed i completely...
<Dido-> it*
<KBlacKBoX> Seveas merci ... I try...
<zandaa> Superbob, could you help me then?
<] Kem[> Superbob any idea what a good cd burning program would be, to burn audio cds
<Superbob> zandaa, try looking at some other gdm themes its pretty similar to html
<devilz> W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Superbob> ] Kem[, gnomebaker
<Seveas> devilz, look at the homepage of the thing
<nickrud> Dido-, I think you're looking for winecfg, it's installed with wine
<zandaa> Superbob, where would I find those in the system?
<devilz> i am
<Seveas> then look really good
<Superbob> zandaa, no idea maybe in /usr
<zandaa> superbob, you said "been there done that"
<zandaa> so you should know where to find em right?
<] Kem[> now if i have an ipod.. do i need some special linux itunes software
<Seveas> ] Kem[, gtkpod, banshee
<zandaa> ] Kem[, gtkpod
<Superbob> yeah i downloaded one off gnome-look, then hacked it then used gnome-theme-manager to install it
<] Kem[> sweet thanks.. gunna put Ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop and she has one ;)
<zandaa> ] Kem[, nice:) iPods kick ass you know?
<adsa> ubuntu has a nice community
<zandaa> adsa, yes indeed
<] Kem[> roger that
<Seveas> zandaa, they do other ass things too (ibuzz.co.uk)
<jenda> Ubuntu community? best there is...
<zandaa> Seveas <_<
<Superbob> ass things?
<] Kem[> Seveas hahahahaha
<KBlacKBoX> no it's not that*
<techrush> i wish gnome look wasnt down
<] Kem[> lmao @ the video
<techrush> of course as soon as i try a gnome distro
<Seveas> art.gnome.org
<techrush> gnomelook.org goes down
<adsa> ubuntu rules
<adsa> but i need help
<KBlacKBoX> so I think ... synaptik help me
<adsa> LOL
<adsa> later you ppl help me
<] Kem[> wow that's hilarious
<adsa> dinner now
<adsa> byebye
<Superbob> what a nice broadcast
<KBlacKBoX> thanx all **
<] Kem[> anyone have verizon DSL
<dodeskaden> ?
<Superbob> zandaa, found it in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<Superbob> bit late but hey
<Seveas> 
<devilz> Seveas, is there any your sources.list ?
<Seveas> devilz, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2325
<devilz> i see
<devilz> ty
<devilz> btw can you just tell me what is hoary and breezy
<didier> hello
<Seveas> hoary = ubuntu 5.04; breezy = ubuntu 5.10
<Superbob> hedgehogs and badgers
<] Kem[> haha
<Seveas> !badger
<theo> Dit is eebn proef. Theo Geef een aantwoord
<ubotu> badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushroom! mushroom! http://www.badgerx3.com
<zandaa> superbob, ok, thanks, switching systems now
<devilz> i have 5.10
<devilz> so i dont use hoary
<devilz> ;)
<didier> Is there any gnucash user here ?
<Seveas> correct
<Seveas> !snake
<ubotu> Schnaaakkeeeeeee, schnaaaaaaaakkeeee, oh no it's a schnaaaaaaaaaakkeeeeee
<devilz> ty
<devilz> brb
<Superbob> ubotu, youve been had by that dumb website
<ubotu> I don't know, Superbob
<jenda> lol
<varsendagger> i use moneydance it is worth it
<IzzyCC> jimh_refurb@comcast.net says:
<IzzyCC> i am not able to run the report right now
<IzzyCC> erm
<IzzyCC> wrong window
<didier> varsendagger: Is it free ?
<chrisx1> hey i got a problem ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host any ideas?
<jojoman02> my ubuntu (latest) keeps freezing when i transfer files (from usb HD (ext) --> ata HD (internal) )
<jojoman02> at the same spot on the file too.....
<jojoman02> any ideas?
<varsendagger> hey where is the link for for getting more than one application to work
<varsendagger> didier no but it's only 25 bucks or something
<ToR911> i did: <Jason> tor911, install the required GCC version, and export GCC=/path/to/3.4gcc and it will function perfectly fine.
<ToR911> but when i press gcc , it still doesn't find it
<Superbob> jojoman02, can you transfer other files
<varsendagger> for sound
<chrisx1> hey i got a problem ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host any ideas?
<Seveas> ToR911, try: export CC=gcc-3.4
<jojoman02> superbob: yes
<varsendagger> more than one aplication for sound to work
<ToR911> do i need to also put it in the path or something?
<jenda> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> jenda: Are you on ritalin?
<Superbob> jojoman02, maybe its a corrupt file on your usb disk
<jenda> hehe
<Seveas> !easysource
<ubotu> [easysource]  For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<chrisx1> hey i got a problem ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host any ideas?
<jojoman02> superbob: windows can read it just fine... (same file)
<didier> varsendagger: Can you make provision and Remember for payement.
<jojoman02> it is from ntfs usb external, maybe that can be it?
<ToR911> ahh
<ToR911> where are the C header files installed for the 3.4 ?
<varsendagger> i thinkso
<varsendagger> didier,
<Superbob> jojoman02, maybe but if the filesystems already loaded into the kernel it shouldnt be a problem
<chrisx1> hey i got a problem ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host any ideas?
<chrisx1> :@
<bob832> anyone know how well ubuntu would run on an 800MHz machine?
<Superbob> jojoman02, try turning dma off "sudo hdparm -d 0"
<varsendagger> bob832, should run fine
<chrisx1> bob832: im on 600mhz
<ToR911> where are the C header file that match my running kernel stored at?
<chrisx1> i also run it on a 200mhz;)
<chrisx1> any1 help please!
<mkyb14> is there an ftp folder that i can upload my albums into in gallery2??  instead of doing it over the web?
<] Kem[> im gunna install it on my 200MHz laptop
<] Kem[> hope it runs ok with 32mb ram lol
<Superbob> chrisx1, have you man paged ssh?
<chrisx1> no
<bob832> alright, thanks, for some reason, i am thinking that it wouldn't run well on something less than a 1Ghz
<Superbob> "man ssh"
<bob832> *was thinking
<] Kem[> 'linux' runs on slow computers really well, just have a decent amount of ram and you'll be fine
<_jason> chrisx1, do you ever manage to actually login?
<bob832> good to know
<bob832> thanks
<chrisx1> no
<ToR911> where are the C header file that match my running kernel stored at?
<chrisx1> i just get that all the time
<pdani_> pdani@narny:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<pdani_> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device
<triple5> hey, I just got a projector and connected it to the laptop, wonder If I have to restart the machine or if I can just activate it as  a second screen..
<triple5> any ideas?
<pdani_> but i HAVE nvidia card
<_jason> chrisx1, make sure port 22 is set to accept connections
<pdani_> tnt2
<Paradosso> hi everybody, does someone know where can I find an audacious (media player) .deb package? Thanks
<chrisx1> it is:S
<pdani_> linux-modules-restricted* installed
<pdani_> any idea?
<selinium_> Whats the command to reconfigure X?
<_jason> chrisx1, are you just trying to do normal password identification or are you using ssh keys?
<triple5> okay I will restart...
<chrisx1> not sure
<chrisx1> was default installation
<_jason> chrisx1, look through /etc/ssh/sshd_config, I'm not sure if default is set to allow password identification or not
<] Kem[> is anyone else here using Verizon DSL or a Westel USB wifi adapter?
<ToR911> where are the C header file that match my running kernel stored at?
<Rosette> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Firefox 1.5 on Ubuntu 5.10 :x
<_frank> ToR911: do you have the appropriate linux-headers- package installed?
<Superbob> ToR911, have you installed kernel-dev packages installed?
<jgrieves> Rosette FF 1.5 is not officially supported on 5.10
<chrisx1> how do u restart openssh-server ?
<ToR911> doubt it
<jgrieves> !firefox
<ubotu> I don't know, jgrieves
<jgrieves> !Firefox
<ubotu> jgrieves: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jgrieves> ...
<crimsun> chrisx1: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<chrisx1> ty
<Kuyaedz> chrisx1: try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<chrisx1> ty
<iHeartKem> lawl
<_frank> ToR911: what are you trying to do?
<pdani_> any idea???
<ToR911> isntal vmware-tools
<ToR911> install even
<jojoman02> i looked everywhere for this -- how do i rename a drive (usb stick) -- ( like in windows => 'right click' drive --> properties --> change name )
<Superbob> ToR911, yeah you need kernel-development files, if your trying to build vm modules
<_frank> ToR911: you need linux-headers-  for your kernel and gcc-3.4  installed
<ToR911> yeh already got 3.4
<ToR911> ahh isntalled headers
<ToR911> working now
<_frank> are you installing vmware tools in a guest linux?
<ToR911> guest linux?
<iHeartKem> he means linux inside of the VM
<ToR911> yes
<jenda> !firefox
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, jenda
<_frank> ToR911: I think that's all you need.  do   export CC=gcc-3.4  before running the installation script
<ToR911> nah
<jenda> ubotu, firefox is a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developped by the Mozilla Foundation.
<ubotu> jenda: okay
<ToR911> i needed the kernel header files
<ToR911> but i compiled, it worked, thanks :)
<Chousuke> developped is a typo :/
<Chousuke> it has one p only
<bolrod> DEVELOPPPPPERS DEVELOPPPPERS DEVELOPPERS .... hehe :)
<bolrod> or something
<trappist> I fixed the misspelling
<bolrod> hrm... looks like the support channel :x
<bolrod> :)
<soldieruk400> hi all what sound wave do i use to get that little drum sound back when i open windows or the net ?
<_jason> dvelopp n. A ballet movement in which one leg is raised to the knee of the supporting leg and fully extended.
<zandaa> Superbob, I modified the theme, now how do I install it?
<_jason> soldieruk400, gtk-events/activate.wav maybe
<soldieruk400> how di i find that file  jason ?
<ViViD> what was the release date of breezy?
<Kuyaedz> 10.13.05
<jenda> ubotu, thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation
<ubotu> okay, jenda
<b166> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ViViD> so the next version comes out some time in april?
<Kuyaedz> correct
<ViViD> cool, thanks
<linx_> where can i find my c headers?
<josue_m> hello,  apt-get install php4 says couldn't find the package, any idea to fix that ?  the same happens with php5, I just installed ubunto 5.1
<contradictoryben> run apt-get update
<josue_m> already did that
<contradictoryben> you may need to enable additional repositories
<Kuyaedz> josue_m: run apt-get update &/or check your sources.list.  See the links above for sources.list entries
<josue_m> ok,  I'll check he links, thanks
<jenda> !easybreezy
* mettallicat @ R_Waters_CA_IRA.rar 
<linx_> where can i find my c headers?
<trappist> linx_: mostly in /usr/include
<stremic> whats are c headers
<jenda> ubotu no, easybreezy is a script that automates the installation of many problematic packages such as codecs and the NVidia driver. It is now merged with EasyUbuntu, under that name. See also !easyubuntu, #easyubuntu and https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu.
<ubotu> jenda: okay
<stremic> who can tell me how i install kde
<jenda> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> jenda: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<trappist> stremic: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<stremic> thanks trappist
<chrisx1> How Do I Add A Welcome Message to openssh-server ?
<trappist> chrisx1: /etc/motd
<chrisx1> is that a file?
<trappist> yes
<chrisx1> ok
<chrisx1> ty
<jenda> ubotu, easyubuntu is a very useful script for automation of several installation tasks. It can install many proprietary packages that are otherwise troublesome to obtain, including w32codecs, libdvdcss2 and skype. It is GPL'd and safe. Ask in #easyubuntu, or check out Easybreezy is a script that automates the installation of many problematic packages such as codecs and the NVidia driver. It is now merged with EasyUbuntu, under that name. See a
<jenda> lso !easyubuntu, #easyubuntu and https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu
<ubotu> jenda: okay
<jenda> oops
<trappist> chrisx1: and make sure PrintMotd is yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<trappist> jenda: you can do this stuff in /msg
<chrisx1> ok
<jenda> trappist: OK sorry
<linx_> is it necessary to upgrade 686
<jenda> linx_: no
<chrisx1> How do i add a user
<linx_> wise?
<chrisx1> with limited use
<chrisx1> in ssh
<jenda> linx_: But if you have a dualcore proc or heaps of ram - it's good to do so
<linx_> naw jus p4 and 512
<Grimlord> Im new here. Is it okay to ask questions about video support with Unbuntu here?
<mrkoje> Grimlord,  of course
<Weasel--> Yes, this is the general ubuntu help channel
<Grimlord> great, thank you
<b166> !nvidia
<hmpedersen> Anyone know where to find amuleweb?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mrkoje> Grimlord,  whats your question
<ToR911> why is my g++ funky?
<jenda> linx_: I have almost the same and I did upgarde to 686 - I see no difference and it was not simple
<mrkoje> !beer time
<linx_> i did it with synaptec last time and it did its thing
<ubotu> mrkoje: Are you on ritalin?
<ToR911> i tried using a makefile that uses g++ that worked at my university, and it doesn't work on my freshly installed ubuntu
<jenda> lol
<mrkoje> lol
<Ben`> hi ;)
<trappist> ToR911: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ToR911> i have g++ installed
<ToR911> it just gives off alot of errors
<trappist> ToR911: what kind of errors
<trappist> ToR911: (hint: pastebin)
<Grimlord> I have a 8600 inspiron with an ATI Mobility 9600. I downloaded the drivers from ATI and installed everything, but my fgl_glsxgears crashes and regluar glxgears runs so slow it wont register..nay thoughts?
<jenda> trappist: I don't think I can teach ubotu through msg
<trappist> jenda: in msg just say x is y
<linx_> i can't find the kernel c headers >.<
<ToR911> how do u copy off vmware? :)
<ToR911> linx, install them
<trappist> linx_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<chrisx1> How Do i Create a limited user from ssh
<jenda> trappist: OK got it.
<linx_> trappist: where will it be then
<trappist> linx_: /usr/src/linux-headers-{version}
<deltron> ubotu is a blootbot, right?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, deltron
<mrkoje> !snack
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, mrkoje
<linx_> trappist:thx
<deltron> lol
<deltron> ubotu: blootbot?
<ubotu> deltron: Are you smoking crack?
<deltron> ubotu: infobot?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, deltron
<deltron> lol
<deltron> I used to run an infobot
<deltron> years ago
<deltron> then it got nice and insecure :P
<Oblivion^> i want to set up my soundcard but i don't know which one i have, and it doesn't autodetect. it's some vague on board sound thing, how can i install it?
<deltron> it was funny, I named her cindy19f, and would drop her in channels :)
<mrkoje> Oblivion: Check out http://www.alsa-project.org
<|3lack|ce> hey all
<trappist> sure wish ubuntu shipped with alsaconf
<Oblivion^> mrkoje: thx
<Chousuke> it doesn't?
<trappist> no
<mrkoje> Oblivion^,  Its also best to know what chipset your onboard sound is... you can get the info from the motherboard manufactor
<deltron> weird
<trappist> Oblivion^: or from lspci
<deltron> alsaconf in the universe repos?
<Oblivion^> trappist: what is lspci?
<mrkoje> ya or that...
<mrkoje> Oblivion^,  type  lspci in the terminal... look for the sound card
<|3lack|ce> just finished installing 5.10. can't get synaptic or any other updater/file manager to come up, even apt.  help please?
<Stork> how do i unzip a .zip archive from the command line?
<cmatheson> Stork: unzip
<deltron> unzip zipfile.zip
<mrkoje> Oblivion^,  you will get somthing like this:  0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1983S Maestro-3i PCI Audio Accelerator
<Stork> oh
<jenda> |3lack|ce: what happens when you try?
<Stork> thanks
<deltron> :)
<Oblivion^> trappist: i don't seem to find any soundcards
<|3lack|ce> jenda: I get nothing - no response, no hdd action, nothing.  Tried apt-get from terminal - without sudo it gives 'unknown application'. with sudo it gives nothing as well.
<mrkoje> Oblivion^,  Then check with your motherboard manufactorer... they will have all the details about your nifty onboard sound
<Oblivion^> mrkoje: ok
<jenda> |3lack|ce: fresh install?
<|3lack|ce> jenda: yes.
<jenda> hmm
<mrkoje> Oblivion^,  what motherboard do you have/
<|3lack|ce> yah, tricky one - worse because I'm linux illiterate.   it didnt' much like my cd roms tho.
<Oblivion^> mrkoje to be honest i'm not sure
<|3lack|ce> might try reinstalling later if we can't find a fix
<jenda> |3lack|ce: that's weird
<mrkoje> Oblivion^,  Well ok... now we know it isn't a built pc... what computer brand is it?
<jenda> |3lack|ce: Normal or expert install? What HDD size?
<active-matrix> mp4 what mediaplayer do i need to watch mp4 movie files
<Oblivion^> mrkoje: ibm
<ToR911> whats a good c++ editor?
<|3lack|ce> jenda: normal install, 41.1 Gig hdd.
<cmatheson> active-matrix: i like mplayer
<cmatheson> ToR911: vim
<paulproteus|lapt> |3lack|ce: Can you paste a conversation between you and apt-get?
<paulproteus|lapt> Put it in a pastebin, and give us the URL.
<jenda> |3lack|ce: How big was your / partition?
<paulproteus|lapt> I want to see what you typed on the terminal, and how it responded.
<mrkoje> Oblivion^,  My best advice is to go to their website and look for your computer model. See if you can get any specs on that computer. When you do... look for the onboard sound information. They have to have the information.
<|3lack|ce> dunno how paulproteus, but could if ya walked me through it.
<Oblivion^> mrkoje: thx
<paulproteus|lapt> |3lack|ce: Sure, okay.  try "sudo apt-get update"
<|3lack|ce> jenda - root partition is as big as partition manager wanted it - all files on one file system -
<jenda> OK
<ElitePete> i need some help with firefox and playing videos?
<|3lack|ce> paulproteus - could we do this in #flood instead? it'd be easier.
<paulproteus|lapt> |3lack|ce: yes.
<|3lack|ce> k. sec. jenda you get that? going to #flood
<jenda> |3lack|ce: got it
<Andre4s> I have by mistake fuckedup my /etc/hosts file. Now I can't login as root. Anything to do other then reinstall?
<mrkoje> ElitePete,  whats your problem?
<stremic> who can tell me how i install kde
<ElitePete> i cant seem to play videos using firefox, mplayer comes up downloads the video but then nothing plays?
<active-matrix> how do i start bittorent
<cmatheson> Andre4s: why would your /etc/hosts file stop you from being able to log in as root
<mrkoje> !Tell
<cmatheson> active-matrix: btdownloadcurses foo.torrent
<iveqy> hi, I've got a dvd player, but I have no /dev/dvd, how to add it manually?
<Andre4s> cmatheson, don't ask me
<DjLinX> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386" is an existing directory, but itdoes not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<DjLinX>  while trin to config vmwares anyone know how to fix?
<mrkoje> tell ElitePete about RestrictedFormats
<Andre4s> ubuntu shit
<cmatheson> Andre4s: i don't think that's your problem
<ElitePete> mrjoke i have all the codecs insalled.
<cmatheson> Andre4s: but just boot off the live-cd or something to fix it
<|3lack|ce> grrr. wont' let me post to #flood :(
<active-matrix> where can i download movies
<jenda> iveqy: you need to create a symlink
<mrkoje> ElitePete,  do you have the MediaConnectivityPlugin?
<active-matrix> is it on bittorent
<mrkoje> for firefox?
<foampeace> hi
<ElitePete> mrkoje, i don't know is it in apt-get ?
<iveqy> jenda: yes but to what?
<mrkoje> uh no... I don't think so... try the mozilla webpage
<mrkoje> its a FireFox plugin... you should be able to search for it on the website'
<jenda> iveqy: probably /dev/cdrom or cdrom0, 1 etc.
<foampeace> im having trouble getting my sound to work for the game play in jagged alliance 2
<active-matrix> where can i download movies
<foampeace> anyone had this problem?
<redondos> Are vanilla sources always unavailable from the official repos?
<jenda> |3lack|ce: join #|3lack|ce
<DjLinX> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386" is an existing directory, but itdoes not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.  while trin to config vmwares anyone know how to fix?
<Mailman> Can anyone help me get cool'n'quiet working please (it works under windows btw)?
<jenda> paulproteus: join #|3lack|ce please
<active-matrix> where can i download movies
<iveqy> jenda: I only have /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw and both points to my cdrw
<Grimlord> mrkoje: Any advice on laptop ATI driver setup? The system operates but my OGL is hosed
<redondos> DjLinX: cd /usr/src ; rm linux ; ln -s linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 linux
<jenda> iveqy: then point it to cdrw - if that's the dvd player
<cmatheson> iveqy: it's going to be /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd probably
<jenda> iveqy: ah - cmatheson is right
<ToR911> whats a good graphical c++ editor (debugger will be nice) for linux?
<vniki> hi all
<ElitePete> k mrkjoje it's installed
<DjLinX> linx@ubuntu:/usr/src$ sudo cd /usr/src ; rm linux ; ln -s linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 linux
<DjLinX> sudo: cd: command not found
<DjLinX> rm: cannot remove `linux': No such file or directory
<DjLinX> ln: creating symbolic link `linux' to `linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386': Permission denied
<redondos> ToR911: kdevelop?
<iveqy> ToR911: gvim?
<iveqy> jenda: :)
<iveqy> cmatheson: thx
<ToR911> ur guys are Asking me or telling me?
<redondos> DjLinX: put sudo before every command
<redondos> DjLinX: or just `sudo -s`, issue all commands, then `exit`
<redondos> ToR911: I'm asking if you've tried it.
<ElitePete> mrkoje, do you know how i get it to automatically repeat?
<jenda> redondos: cd does'nt need sudo
<DjLinX> redondos now it says no such dir
<redondos> jenda: for the sake of simplicity.
<cmatheson> DJ_Mirage: type 'pwd'
<stremic> i tried out the comand sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop for installing kde but i got an error message
<jenda> redondos: k
<aleahey> stremic: what was the error?
<Kimppa> Hello. I'm having trouble mounting a dvd manually. # mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide -->  mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<ToR911> redonos: just looking for a c++ editor, with  compiler&debugger ability for linux
<Kimppa> any ideas?
<ToR911> looking for advice
<cmatheson> stremic: maybe you should try 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' instead
<spencerk> is there a terminal command for 'show desktop'?
<derek[] > If you're using xchat 2.4.1 or higher and have white bg with black text theme, please may I have your colors.conf from ~/.xchat2 ?
<aleahey> hah trueeee cmatheson
* aleahey didnt even notice
<myke> hello everyone
<cmatheson> spencerk: that would depend on your window-manager... chances are unless you're using wmii or something there isn't
<iveqy> cmatheson: I seem to have more problems. The cdrw is on /dev/hdd, so the dvd should be on /dev/hdc but I have no dev/hdc
<stremic> it does not known the kubuntu-desktop-command i think
<redondos> ToR911: You're looking for an IDE. Try Anjuta.
<spencerk> cmatheson, shoot, im just using x
<cmatheson> iveqy: hmm, is it on your primary or secondary ide cable? and is it the master or slave?
<cmatheson> spencerk: you can't just be using x... (well you could be... but i promise you're not)
<active-matrix> how do i install bittorent
<spencerk> cmatheson, gnome
<cmatheson> spencerk: yeah afaik there is no way to do that
<vr^238> can anyone recommend anything more versatile than gnome-terminal for running irssi? i don't like how i can't use alt+left/right in gnome-terminal
<cmatheson> vr^238: i really like aterm
<redondos> active-matrix: there are many bittorrent clients out there. find one that you like, then install it using your favorite package manager. (synaptic, for example)
<aleahey> active-matrix: sudo apt-cache search torrent
<ElitePete> mrkoje
<Kyral> vr^238: Xterm
<aleahey> pick a client
<ToR911> redon, excuse my linux newbiety but "IDE" ?
<ElitePete> how do i install firefox 1.07, i have 1.5 but it doesn't work properly
<redondos> active-matrix: some examples are ktorrent, azureus, bitcomet
<fredl> I have an Intel HDA soundcard and would like it to use 5 speakers, anybody know how to do that in Ubuntu?
<vr^238> cmatheson: thanks, i'll try.
<cmatheson> Elektrochelovek: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<vr^238> Kyral: how do you edit the colors in xterm ?
<redondos> ToR911: IDE: Integrated Development Environment
<active-matrix> where are they on synapcit package manager
<Kyral> vr^238: like?
<spencerk> cmatheson, is there a way to change the icons for the 'add to panel' items?
<vr^238> Kyral: or any other prefs for that matter
<aleahey> active-matrix: search for em
<aleahey> just search titles and descriptions for "torrent"
<iveqy> cmatheson: it's on my secondary cable, and it's master. The fully working cdrw is at the same cable and is slave
<redondos> vr^238: google for "xresources+xterm+color"
<vr^238> Kyral: the color scheme of the terminal, ya know?
<spencerk> for some reason the 'show desktop' one doesnt have an icon
<cmatheson> vr^238: you can do it from the command-line -fg gray -bg black or edit your .Xresources
<Kyral> vr^238: Terminal Prefs?
<zandaa> does anyone know how to redirect like /dev/sequencer to /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p???
<cmatheson> iveqy: hmm, so it *should* be /dev/hdc ... you don't have  that device though?
<vr^238> Kyral: yes, nevermind though, cmatheson answered. thanks
<active-matrix> i am on synapcit packetmanager where are those files
<ToR911> km ty
<ToR911> k, ty
<aleahey> zandaa: use ln i think, do man ln
<ElitePete> how do i configure mplayer for firefox?
<cmatheson> zandaa: yeah... probably ln -sf is what you're looking for
<iveqy> cmatheson: no I do't.  is it possible that I miss some drivers for the kernel?
<HymnToLife> zandaa > ln -s /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p /dev/sequencer
<_jason> ElitePete, once you have mplayer, install mplayerplug-in
<cmatheson> ElitePete: you'll need the mplayerplug-in (find it at sourceforge)
<_jason> cmatheson, ElitePete mplayerplug-in is in the repos
<ElitePete> i have mplayer plug installed for firefox, i just need to know how to set options etc?
<cmatheson> _jason: yeah... but that version really sucks
<zandaa> hymntolife, thanks
<Grimlord> ne1 run on a dell laptop with ATI video?
<zandaa> HymnToLife, now I got sound on SuperTux:P
<dragoon> Grimlord: www.ati.com
<cmatheson> iveqy: try 'dmesg | grep hd' and see if your dvd-drive is listed
<HymnToLife> zandaa > you're welcome :)
<dragoon> Grimlord: download the drivers and install them
<Oblivion^> if i pop in a pci sound card that is relatively new, should it be automatically detected?
<Grimlord> I have...
<aleahey> Grimlord: are you stuck on 640x480?
<fredl> what does it mean if mplayers says: alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.006 msecs. resetting stream
<iveqy> cmatheson: it isn't....
<Kuyaedz> oblivion: it should, yes.  I recently added a Sb Live 5.1 card (old) and it was detected
<_jason> fredl, do you use gnome with esd?
<Grimlord> No, all basic functions are fine, but my OpenGL is hosed
<Oblivion^> Kuyaedz: k
<fredl> jason - yeah
<cmatheson> iveqy: hmm, that's really weird.  did it work w/ other distros/windoze/etc? does it show up in the bios listing of devices when your computer starts?
<_jason> ubotu, tell fredl about mplayer
<_jason> fredl, you need to tell mplayer to use esd
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to configure mplay plugin for firefox?
<_jason> ElitePete, what do you want to configure?
<fredl> ok thanks
<ElitePete> i want to configure if the video repeats or not
<iveqy> cmatheson: it worked before when I did the real installation of ubuntu, now I've got the server installation...
<cmatheson> iveqy: hmm, i wouldn't think that should matter though.  it is ide right?  i can't think of any additional modules you'd need to install or anything...
<iveqy> cmatheson: yes it is rigth. well than k you for your help, I will try to reboot, otherwise it's gonna be a live -cd tonight :)
<cmatheson> iveqy: hehe, ok
<ElitePete> is their anyway to change what OpenSSH server for ubuntu says when users login ?
<Grimlord> how do I tell if I have POSIX enabled?
<sethk> ElitePete, with source code, you can change anything.  I believe you can change it without mucking with the source, but I'd have to check.
<trappist> ElitePete: /etc/motd
<Stork> how can i make my java program into a daemon?
<_jason> ElitePete, google seems to have a lot of hits for "ssh welcome message" but I haven't done it myself
<trappist> you just edit /etc/motd
<trappist> and PrintMotd yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dirkson> Under which circumstances would I actually -need- LVM in my rc*.d files?
<ElitePete> /etc/motd
<ElitePete> is that a shell cmd?
<aztek> anyone know of a good utility that will scan and list available wireless networks??
<trappist> it's a file you edit
<zandaa> Elitepete, it's a file
<trappist> aztek: kismet
<ElitePete> i cant' seem to get to it
<zandaa> elitepete, open up a terminal and type: "sudo gedit /etc/motd"
<ElitePete> ahh ty zandaa
<zandaa> np
<techrush> what are the specific reason ubuntu doesnt support mp3s and flash "out of the box" ?
<DjLinX> what dir is the kernel in on ubuntu
<Oblivion^> if i try to start alsamixer it says function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory, what can i do about that?
<zandaa> techrush, copyright, legality issues
<harfooz> hi all -- I'm having a real headache getting my fresh Breezy install's CPAN to work. Is someone available that could help this newbie troubleshoot?
<_jason> techrush, they aren't free
<techrush> some distros DO include them though
<techrush> are they going to be sued ?
<harfooz> My symptoms are: Can't test without successful make.
<harfooz> and I have build-essential installed.
<_jason> techrush, free in both senses of the word
<tOta> hi ppl
<tOta> i need help
<dirkson> Techrush: Well, if you're talking about 64 bit and flash, it's at least partially because Macromeia is dumb and refuses to stay with current hardware.
<zandaa> t0ta, what you need help with?
<tOta> problems with using dvd/rw
<techrush> no im not talking about 64 bit
<tOta> my friend borowed me a dvd/ew
<techrush> just the distro i came from before ubuntu all that worked out of the box
<techrush> so i was just cruious
<tOta> my friend borowed me a dvd/rw
<zandaa> t0ta, it's a copied DVD? (movie?
<_jason> ubotu, tell techrush about restricted
<chrisx1> Where Are The Config Files For Apache Located?
<trappist> harfooz: the make is failing before you get that message
<tOta> it is a data dwd
<tOta> it is a data dvd
<dirkson> Techrush: Mostly, I think it's just an ideaology thing. They don't want to put restrictive liscenses in with the default distro so that you can do WHATEVER you want with the default distro. Doesn't make a lot of difference to most people, but I assume it does to someone... somewhere...
<_jason> techrush, they have a blurb at the top explaining the situation iirc at that link ubotu sent you
<zandaa> t0ta, do you have a DVD drive in your computer?
<HymnToLife> chrisx1 > $HOME/.apache ?
<tOta> i had a one
<techrush> i understand how to set it up
<techrush> and the blurb is kinda vague i have looked at it
<chrisx1> HymnToLife: nope
<tOta> and now i installed a dvd/rw
<trappist> techrush: the licences for the flash plugin and the mp3 codec forbid redistribution
<techrush> was just curious what the deepr underlying reasons were
<Stork> how can i make my java program run as a daemon?
<jenda> tOta: data dvd's should be working
<DjLinX> The path "/usr/src" is a kernel header file directory, but it does not contain
<DjLinX> the file "linux/version.h" as expected.  This can happen if the kernel has neverbeen built, or if you have invoked the "make mrproper" command in your kernel
<DjLinX> directory.  In any case, you may want to rebuild your kernel.
<DjLinX>  can someone tell me how to fix
<tOta> and its saying "special device hdc not exist"
<techrush> so that means my old distro is breaking the law
<Seveas> Stork, that depends completely on the program
<tomodachi> directory. In any other graphic clients
<tOta> ???
<tomodachi> can someone plz paste the content of fstab to like this giblet chap.
<trappist> Stork: try in #java
<tomodachi> The path for ld
<tomodachi> data dvd's should be doing that you can't be bothered to find packages there rather than having to switch between the two at runtime, then (since seb implemented that on the wiki>
<tomodachi> the file too.....
<harfooz> trappist, is there something in particular that I should be looking for that can help? (I simply don't know what to do at this point.)
<dirkson> Say- Does anyone know under which circumstances would I actually -need- LVM in my rc*.d files?
<tomodachi> that depends on how you are blocking ident and dalnet still lets you on? yes, it can.. but it will automaticly update when you just need to be displayed.
<tomodachi> and its no worse than usual
<tomodachi> so that apt can install many proprietary packages that can go to #gaygeeks
<chrisx1> Where Are The Config Files For Apache Located?
<_jason> ubotu, tell tomodachi about enter
<trappist> harfooz: an error message with a hint about what went wrong
<steve_laptop> hello everyone
<tomodachi> is there any other icons you guys have been
<tomodachi> Say- Does anyone have verizon DSL or a Westel USB wifi adapter?
<tomodachi> Where Are the C header files installed for the line you put ".com"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tomodachi!*@*]  by Seveas
<tOta> so could i took with someone on private you guys are too fast :D
<steve_laptop> WOW sony's a bitch!!!
<trappist> harfooz: the vast majority of cpan modules are packaged - you should try apt-get first.
<zandaa> steve_laptop, what you mean?
<chrisx1> where is httpd.conf located?
<aleahey> tOta: whats your question?
<aleahey> ill try to help
<steve_laptop> ? how do I relooad grub with out re installing
<aleahey> ./msg meh
<Seveas> tOta, there were some flooders... just ask in here
<Seveas> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<HymnToLife> chrisx1 > have  you tried Places > Search for files ?
<chrisx1> on ssh ?
<Grimlord> anyone here who can help me with Posix?
<chrisx1> its a lil hard to click(Y)
<Seveas> chrisx1, nowhere, it's /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<HymnToLife> indeed :p
<trappist> chrisx1: ssh doesn't have an httpd.conf
<chrisx1> i aint got apache2 ?
<Seveas> !tell Grimlord about anyone
<aleahey> then its /etc/apache/apache.conf
<trappist> chrisx1: then try /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<chrisx1> l
<chrisx1> k
<aleahey> trappist: i think httpd.conf is blank
<aleahey> in newer vers
<_jason> chrisx1, you can use the 'locate' command to search for files easily
<harfooz> trappist, I'm going to post output to pastebin.
<steve_laptop> zandaa, geting fn geys working, mouse pad, and the Brightness settings I have yet to get working. This is my first sony laptop VGN-S460
<chrisx1> ty
<zandaa> steve_laptop, ah ok <_< I don't know all that much about laptops, sry
<tOta> seveas pls look for a new open window
<harfooz> trappist, http://pastebin.com/461433
<tOta> im trying to get help from you on private
<Seveas> tOta, I don't give help in private
<steve_laptop> zandaa, Other then the learning part of it, it rocks!!
<zandaa> ah ok :)
<Seveas> especially if you don't ask before invading a private window
<tOta> seveas who does :D
<harfooz> trappist, hey thanks for the heads-up about it being available via apt-get!!
<Murrlin> hi all. running xfce, my mixer settings zero out. what do I check?>
<harfooz> trappist, that worked fine for me!
<tOta> i asked before but didnt got a answer
<tOta> ;)
<lucasvo> daniels: ping
<aleahey> tOta i said id try to help you
<tOta> ok i im goona ask again :D
<steve_laptop> ok how to I reset up the boot loader with out reloading?
<Seveas> lucasvo, daniels isn't in here
<harfooz> trappist, apt-get install libwww-perl did the trick!
<tOta> i have problems with mounting, reading dvd/rw
<Jared> Is there a way to remove a directory regardless if it is empty or not?
<harfooz> I was able to find it by doing apt-cache search lwp
<trappist> harfooz: awesome
<Seveas> Jared, rm -r
<aleahey> Jared: rm -r
<Techie_dude> thanks
<harfooz> trappist, thanks again! gotta get back to work now!
<tOta> when i use command sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<tOta> its says: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<zandaa> hm...
<lucasvo> Seveas: why, where is he?
<aleahey> pastebin the contents of your /etc/fstab
<zandaa> monkey-bubble's sound doesn't work
<tOta> i look in disks and i saw 1 extra drive
<b166> whats the command to install a .run ?
<trappist> sh filename.run
<tOta> o yes im getting help....
<Davey> chmod +x *.run
<Davey> ./*.run
<tOta> from no one
<Grimlord> How can I tell if I have Posix loaded or not?
<Davey> your computer boots?
<Kyral> Posix is...
<trappist> Grimlord: posix is a set of standards.  it's not something you have loaded or not.
<HymnToLife> !posix
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Syntax error in line 1
<Grimlord> ok, thank you
<tOta> so now my dvd/rw cant eject
<tOta> this is nice
<ElitePete> t0ta have you tried right clicking it and hittign eject?
<Superbob> type "eject cdrom2 in terminal
<Superbob> * "eject cdrom"
<tOta> nop
<trappist> it won't eject if it's mounted
<zandaa> superbob, how I close the tray from terminal?
<tOta> man this sucks big time
<Superbob> zandaa, dont think you can
<bulio|lap> ubuntu 5.10 was giving me validation problems about packages during install
<tOta> hi bulio neowin mod :D
<aleahey> is it a laptop?
<ardchoille> when I type crontab -e, nano is the default editor for it. How do I make vi the permanent default editor for crontab -e ?
<bulio|lap> can I just re-install 4.10, and upgrade to 5.10?
<aleahey> try doing the eject command again
<cyphase> where can you find a history of a users logins?
<bulio|lap> hi tOta :P
<bulio|lap> is it possible?
<trappist> cyphase: lastlog
<tOta> so how is ubuntu running for you
<bulio|lap> I'm re-installing 4.10
<trappist> cyphase: also /var/log/auth.log
<bulio|lap> 5.10 install was giving me problems
<tOta> i cant open dvd data disk and cant mount/unmount
<tOta> stupipd
<bulio|lap> can I upgrade to 5.10 from 4.10?
<tOta> i think you cant
<tOta> but whay do you want to that
<bulio|lap> so I have to re-download it?
<bulio|lap> 5.10
<tOta> but 5.10 is better!! :D
<tOta> if you think that 4.10 would be faster, i think that 5.10 is faste
* aleahey scratches his head
<tOta> if you think that 4.10 would be faster, i think that 5.10 is faster
<aleahey> hes saying he wants to install 4.10
<aleahey> and upgrade
<aleahey> to 5.10
<tOta> its easier to download a 5.10
<tOta> imo
<steve_laptop> whats he installing it on?
<aleahey> not if he already got package problems
<aleahey> probably funky cd
<tOta> maybe that
<topyli> can you stop the gnome 2.12 task list from flashing the windows with new events?
<tOta> can you use a dvd on your linux?? no you cant :p
<chrisx1> How Do You Restart Apache1?
<aleahey> sure you can
<chrisx1> *apache2
<aleahey> i do
<aleahey> christel: sudo apache2ctl restart
<tOta> hehe i cant so fck it
<aleahey> or stop, or start
<topyli> i.e. when i open a web link and firefox opens it in a new tab, i don't want to see the flashing taskbar all day
<chrisx1> ty
<zandaa> hey people, when opening the game monkey-bubble, I can't get any sound out of it... while ogg files are normally supported
<CarlosC> hello
<Mozo> I get this error compiling the NVidia Driver for Linux: error: asm/linkage.h: no surch file or directory
<Mozo> can any help me? :)
<CarlosC> HELLO... i have a QUESTION
<aleahey> no way
<aleahey> :p
<Kyral> Mozo: Its in the headers file for your kernel
<tOta> lol
<Kyral> CarlosC: no caps please
<Superbob> tOta, have you checked ur fstab?
<Mozo> Kyral, I have the headers installed ..
<topyli> CarlosC: great. ask away, but please don't shout
<tOta> and its says hd6
<CarlosC> sorry; just for you people to know Im there
<tOta> and hdc
<trappist> CarlosC: unnecessary
<CarlosC> why does the web browser version of msn doesn't work ?
<LethalSword> hi
<zandaa> CarlosC, do you have enabled popups to load from that website?
<cryogen12> has ne1 got a sli system to work cant even install
<tOta> i have hda1 linux install, hda6 swap partition, hdc dvd and hda5 ntfs
<CarlosC> oh; good question. Thanks
<LethalSword> i just installed the firefox but it wont run does anybody know how to help me?
<zandaa> CarlosC, that sometimes could help:P
<tOta> i have hda1 linux install, hda6 swap partition, hdc dvd and hda5 ntfs
<_jason> LethalSword, what do you mean you jsut isntalled it?  it should have been installed by default.  Did you do a server install?
<LethalSword> no i installed the new one
<LethalSword> 1.5
<Mozo> Kyral, I checked in /usr/src/linux/include/asm and found "linkage.h"
<tOta> man its saying that my dvdrw doesnt exist
<Kyral> Mozo: I have the same problem
<Kyral> Mozo: sometimes NVidia's package is a bitch about it
<CarlosC> thaks Zandaa
<Mozo> Kyral, pootz =(
<zandaa> CarlosC, it works now?
<LethalSword> the firefox-bin wont run :S
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have a computer science question... anyone willing to answer?
<Kyral> Mozo: the NVidia-GLX package is quite sufficient
<LaserLine> (it's cross platform)
<Seveas> !tell LaserLine about anyone
<Mozo> Kyral, not for me :/
<Kyral> Mozo: Why not?
<Mozo> Kyral, i can't play Quake with this driver
* Kyral falls down
<Mozo> Kyral, work to slowly
<Kyral> Mozo: Is it a Legacy card?
<Mozo> legacy = generic ?
<Superbob> tOta, what happens when you type "ls /dev/dvd*"
<Mozo> (sorry :P)
<Kyral> Legacy == OLD
<Mozo>  oh
<LaserLine> Seveas I guess you'd like to answer :D
<Mozo> :P
<mrkoje> tOta,  maybe its right... it doesn't exist?
<Seveas> LaserLine, just ask
<Mozo> it I unkow
<Seveas> and if it's off-topic, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mozo> all that I know is that run to slowly Quake 1 with this driver
<Kyral> Mozo: what chipset?
<LaserLine> Java is a cross platform programing language, which means same code and sytax will run on every OS that as the Java virtual environment.
<Mozo> Kyral, Nvidia GeForce2 MX 400
<luc2> Hi. I added kde 3.5 stable repository for kubuntu in my breezy but it complains about gpg signature. How can i resolve this?
<tOta> you says: /dev/dvd
<tOta> just says in terminal: /dev/dvd
<Kyral> Mozo you may want to try nvidia-glx-legacy
<tOta> so what that means
<LaserLine> If SUN can make a JVM, why not make a Cross Platform compiler, that will be able to compile same source for diffrent OS.
<bulio|lap> so re-download 5.10?
<trappist> tOta: ls -l /dev/dvd
<Superbob> tOta, and "ls /media/*"
<Seveas> LaserLine, because different platforms have differen binary formats
<bulio|lap> hmm
<Mozo> Kyral, can run this driver with more performance ?
<tOta>  root root 3 2005-12-12 21:43 /dev/dvd -> hdd
<Seveas> the java binaries are the same everywhere, but need a runtime 'interpreter'
<LaserLine> Seveas, that's what I mean, a compiler that's cross platform.
<LethalSword> hello can anyone help me?
<Seveas> LaserLine, impossible
<Kyral> Mozo: If the GeForce2 MX 400 is Legacy (and i think it is...not sure) then yes it should
<tOta> and when i type ls /media/ i get : cdrom  cdrom0  windows
<tOta> so
<LaserLine> Seveas, JVM takes the source and makes it work on unix, windows, etc... - it's the same source, but every flavour of JVM is diffrent. Wh not make it a compiler?
<Kyral> LaserLine: GNU is...
<Superbob> tOta, any files listed under the cdrom sections?
<trappist> LaserLine: you can cross-compile with gcc if your source is cross-platform-compatible, which is possible but rare
<Mozo> Kyral, hmm
<zandaa> anyone know what kinda device Monkey-bubble uses for sound output?
<yo2lux> hi , i have a problem with /etc/fstab and i have a backup.. but ubuntu not allow to overwrite the file, what need to do? any idea?
<bulio|lap> 5.10 breezy badger?
<bolrod> java compiles part of java codes
<LaserLine> What is that rare?
<dooglus> LaserLine: JVMs don't take the source.  They run byte-code.  The compiler takes the source and generates byte-code
<bolrod> when you run it
<bolrod> on the fly
<tOta> nop
<aleahey> yo2lux: do its as root, sudo cp
<Mozo> Kyral, the QuakeGL is bronken... and Quake via Soft run too slowly
<bulio|lap> uys?
<LethalSword> hello?
<bulio|lap> *guys
<bulio|lap> its ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger?
<yo2lux> aleahey thanks, work !
<bulio|lap> 617MB .iso right
<tOta> and the worst thing is that i cant open my dvd/rw
<aleahey> yo2lux: :) np
<Superbob> tOta, try "sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0"
<dooglus> LaserLine: also, some programs only work on the MS JVM, others only on the Sun JVM.  It's not like all Java programs run on all JVMs
<trappist> LaserLine: source that will compile on diverse platforms is rare
<H0gan> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu but have run into a few snags with existing Partitions. Anyone here willing to try help in Query window?
<vr^238> how do i hide the scrollbar in aterm?
<tOta> yeeesssssss
<jenda> You experts: I just had a guy (|3lack|ce) who couldn't apt, mv, ls or rm on a fresh install. It did NOTHING at all. Any ideas?
<Mozo> Kyral, i getting the nvidia-glx-legacy and dependences now
<tOta> yes baby go go bob
<Kyral> Mozo: Mkay
<tOta> thank you man, you are the l33t :D
<Superbob> np
<dooglus> jenda: did he forget to run a terminal first?
<LaserLine> It's wierd it isn't possible. The idea came up because Java is a bit slow, and I guess if instead of running in a VM, but run in OS nativly, we can keep Java's cross platform abilities but make it a lot faster.
<Mozo> Kyral, mkay ??
<tOta> man im staying on ubuntu because ppl like bob ;)
<Kyral> okay
<jenda> dooglus: I didn't say he was stupid, did I? )
<Mozo> ah..
<Mozo> :P
<dooglus> jenda: you said he was having problems running ls, so you kind of did...
<aleahey> haha
<Superbob> tOta, you may need to edit fstab tho as this wont change when you reboot
<jenda> dooglus: No he didn't. the basic commands were obviously not installed/ not fully
<tOta> so what should i do mi8
<zandaa> jenda, was he using sudo?
<tOta> to rename something or what
<cryogen12> anyone had any success installing with a sli rig . mine keeps freezing at boot
<DRAGON_Ultra> ? for some one will Ubuntu burn a DVD File or does it just burn CDs
<tOta> cryogen just unplug one VGA and its ok :D
<aleahey> DRAGON_Ultra: ubuntu doesnt burn anything in and of itself
<jenda> zandaa: no
<aleahey> but there are applications that will burn dvds
<Superbob> tOta, type "cat /etc/fstab" then under the options section of your dvd drive make sure "user" is one of them
<jenda> zandaa: and for apt-get, he was - still no response, just a prompt gain
<jenda> *again
<Superbob> tOta, i.e use a text editor
<rosen> gnomebaker can do that
<tOta> ok
<DRAGON_Ultra> so if I get a dvd burner it will let me burn a dvd file right?
<dooglus> jenda: what about in a virtual console?
<Mozo> Kyral, done. i'll restart my pc.. i back soon.. bye and thanks :)
<cryogen12> tota thanks . after install can i reconnect 2nd card?
<bulio|lap> will apt-get dist-upgrade allow me to upgrade from ubuntu 4.10 to 5.10?
<jenda> dooglus: dunno, he had to go and I didn't think of that.
<tOta> i dont know
<bulio|lap> anyone?
<gnomefreak> bulio|lap,  yes if you follow the wiki
<H0gan> Ok, so I am using Windows XP home. I created a partition and it rebooted, but it is rebooted from the new partition, and seeing as nothing is on it, I get a message 'No Operating System' So I am trying to Install Ubuntu,but when I get to the 'Partition Disks' part I dont see an option to install it on the new partion. Just options to create or erase the current partition. Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bulio|lap about upgrade
<dooglus> jenda: if 'ls' wasn't installed, you'd see an error message "command not found".  sounds like something bad has happened.
<bulio|lap> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<bulio|lap> remember
<trappist> H0gan: there's a 'manually configure partitions' or somesuch
<bulio|lap> I'm going from 4.10 to 5.10
<bulio|lap> got the CD last year
<jenda> dooglus: As I said, not fully installed. It has to be there, but blank or something (even tha mans are intact)
<tOta> bob could you type the command to edit fstab in nano
<H0gan> trappist, I go into that and I see my new partition, but then when I try to continue it just refreshes back to the Partition Disk screen
<dooglus> jenda: "man" worked?
<zandaa> where can I find "Qt's moc"???
<ToR911> i don't think vmware goes well with exclipse
<ToR911> eclipse
<bulio|lap> gnomefreak: may I PM?
<jenda> dooglus: Yes. And it was a fresh install. Incredible.
<dooglus> jenda: try a "type ls" to see what ls is running
<gnomefreak> no im too busy right now but ty for asking first
<Superbob> tOta, "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<bulio|lap> ok
<bulio|lap> is there anyone able to talk to me in a PM about upgrading?
<tOta> so bob what to rename
<jenda> bulio|lap: I sincerely recommend a clean install
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<trappist> bulio|lap: that's not how it works.  you ask a specific question and anyone who knows answers.
<bulio|lap> I'm going from 4.10 to 5.10
<tOta> to rename or what
<j2daosh> what is up peoples?!
<bulio|lap> should I dl an ISO?
<bulio|lap> or apt-get
<tOta> bulio download the iso
<jenda> j2daosh: Ready. What's up with you?
<Superbob> tOta, yeah save a backup first
<j2daosh> how do u use the apt -get?
<bulio|lap> ok
<tOta> it will be cleaner and faster
<bulio|lap> the >ISO
<j2daosh> not a whole lot
<H0gan> What should the file system be to install Ubuntu on? At the minute mine is Ext2
<bulio|lap> is it 617MB?
<jenda> bulio|lap: Definitely ISO - it's the best way. Backup and clean install
<tOta> yep
<j2daosh> just trying to soak up everyones info
<j2daosh> lol
<jenda> H0gan: EXT3 or reiserfs
<j2daosh> <----newbie
<bulio|lap> I had 5.10 ISO before
<bulio|lap> was giving me problems
<tOta> bob i know im n00b but a command for a backup
<jenda> j2daosh: man apt-get :)
<jenda> bulio|lap: problems?
<bulio|lap> just let me know
<tOta> i know i need to type copy command and then folder of file and where to backup
<j2daosh> speaking of which... what do i have to do inorder to play mp3s?
<LethalSword> my ubuntu wont update
<Superbob> tOta, press ctrl + o to type a new name for fstab like fstab.old
<j2daosh> hey jenda... is there like a non technical format for info on apt -get?
<bulio|lap> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso 617MB
<bulio|lap> is that right?
<j2daosh> lol i dont unsteand that man article so well
<jenda> j2daosh: PM
<j2daosh> understand
<j2daosh> pm?
<beelzebub1987> Hello!
<tOta> bulio thats the one
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell j2daosh  about apt
<tOta> bulio what cpu do you have
<tOta> in your laptop
<bulio|lap> no
<H0gan> 'No root file system is defined' Anyone know how to retify this?
<bulio|lap> in desktop
<bulio|lap> i386
<Superbob> H0gan, you need to set te mount point to "/"
<beelzebub1987> Anyone here a gamer?
<Superbob> *the
<oxez> I am
<bulio|lap> so its good?
<beelzebub1987> oxez
<beelzebub1987> what games you play
<tOta> yep
<jenda> j2daosh: can you see the private message?
<LethalSword> im a gamer but not as much on linux lol
<oxez> beelzebub1987: I am a gamer, but that's why I have a windows partition
<oxez> beelzebub1987: counter-strike mostly, I play in leagues
<beelzebub1987> aww
<tOta> i downloaded a K7 kernel for my pc, because i have a K7
<jenda> bulio|lap: looks good
<beelzebub1987> anyone here a ubuntu gamer?
<tOta> but you need to install it first
<oxez> beelzebub1987: what game you want to play?
<H0gan> At the moment the mount point is: /media/hda2   Should I just change this to '/' on its own?
* gnomefreak brb
<bulio|lap> wait
<bulio|lap> I have 5.10 on a CD
<jenda> H0gan: if that's the partition you installed as /, then yes
<tOta> and then you install kernel specific for your CPU, but i think if you have a Pentium you dont need it
<bulio|lap> was giving me package install problems
<Superbob> H0gan, make sure that the partition your installing the base ubuntu has the mount point /
<beelzebub1987> well
<LethalSword> my ubuntu is acting im im going to reformat
<beelzebub1987> I really wanted to play ragnarok online on my ubuntu
<LethalSword> cyas
<beelzebub1987> but it's not possible =(
<tOta> my bro plays planeshift on ubuntu :D
<bulio|lap> 30 mins
<Superbob> H0gan, say if hda2 was the ubuntu partition then yes
<j2daosh> i run apt from the terminal window right?
<beelzebub1987> how are the graphics on planeshift?
<oxez> beelzebub1987: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=928
<tOta> averege
<oxez> beelzebub1987: from what I see, your game runs perfect on Ubuntu breezy 5.10 (gold)
<tOta> it is a MMORPG
<beelzebub1987> eh?
<Superbob> i think i played that a year ago
<beelzebub1987> really?
<Superbob> it was naff as hell
<jenda> j2daosh: Do you see the PM?
<oxez> beelzebub1987: It's rated Gold
<H0gan> What should my 'Mount Options' be set as?
<beelzebub1987> woahmg
<tOta> bulio: download a iso image burn it @ speed like 16x and on a little better cd
<jenda> j2daosh: The private message
<j2daosh> yes... i think im talking in it?
<j2daosh> well not that time
<tOta> not on a chepiest :D
<tOta> maybe you cd was damaged
<Superbob> H0gan, i dont think you need to change mount options, just mount point
<j2daosh> join #j2daosh
<H0gan> Superbob, I changed the mount point to '/' then went to '...write changed to disk' and it said that I have uncorrected errors, any ideas as to what they might be :\
<mrkoje> !bot snack
<ivan> pessoal como fao para baixar os codecs para msicas?
<ubotu> thanks mrkoje :)
<siriusnova> hi
<siriusnova> everyone sleeping?
<Superbob> H0gan, if you press ctrl + alt + f2 does it show any error msgs?
<Kyral> ivan: #ubuntu-es
<ivan> with?
<Superbob> yourself
<H0gan> Superbob, tells me to hit enter for console, then it tells me to type help for commands
<ivan> I'm trying sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Kyral> ivan: Do you need a spanish speaking channel (only asking because your first line was in spanish)
<teethBoss> hey guys
<teethBoss> anyone here up for helping me with something?
<ivan> no rsrs.. is portuguese
<Kyral> teethBoss: we are all here
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Superbob> H0gan, sorry how about ctrl + alt + f3 (press ctrl + alt +f1 to go back to install screen)
<Kyral> ivan: I can't tell lol
<Kyral> <=== Stupid American :D
<tOta> superbob: its not working
<ivan> you
<tOta> i have mounted it but cant eject cd
<teethBoss> ive been told not to ask to ask, but to ask, but in certain channels, that gets me yelled at
<tOta> i have mounted it but cant eject dvd
<teethBoss> so i play it safe
<Seveas> teethBoss, here we are friendlier :)
<siriusnova> anyone here sync a windows ce device with Ubuntu?
<trappist> unless you ask to ask
<bulio|lap> I hope this install cd works
<Superbob> tOta, did you edit fstab and save it as fstab?
<siriusnova> multisync has "issues"
<siriusnova> with Evolution
<Techie_dude> how do i install a bin file in Breezy
<H0gan> File descriptor 3, 4, 5, 6 left open. No Matching phyisical volumes found. That's what it says, Superbob.
<tOta> but what in fstab do i need to edit
<siriusnova> also Evolution has issues with my imap server hehe
<teethBoss> anyway, here's my problem. I have an Intel IPW 2200 Card and im trying to dual boot. I have ubuntu all set up and its working wonderfully...I will never go back to slackware, but my problem is this. My wireless card no longer woeks in windows
<tOta> to rename or what
<teethBoss> any ideas?
<Superbob> H0gan, ok seems like a small problem can you type "fdisk -l" in the terminal?
<Techie_dude> how do i install .bin files in breezy
<trappist> teethBoss: sounds like a windows issue.  hard to imagine ubuntu hosin the hardware in just such a way as to break it for windows.
<Kyral> teethBoss: Sounds like a Windows Problem
<trappist> teethBoss: try sh filename.bin
<tOta> so bob
<Superbob> tOta, on the line that says /cdrom0 make sure "user" is in the options column
<tOta> yes it says udf,iso9660 user, noauto
<beelzebub1987> thanks oxez =)
<tOta> should i change noauto to auto
<beelzebub1987> hopefully this works
<Seveas> tOta, no
<tOta> ok
<Superbob> t0ta, thats odd
<teethBoss> im sure it is something with windows, but the proble was def caused by ubuntu. i have had situations before dual-booting where an ethernet card only worked in windows if i REBOOTed linux, not shut down
<teethBoss> ive tried it, that doesnt work either
<tOta> what is odd
<H0gan> Superbob, Okay, I typed fdisk -l It gave me my list of two partitions
<Exxcaliber> teethBoss, Do you still believe in santa claus ? :)
<rickard> hi, anyone here running rhythmbox?
<teethBoss> heck yes i do
<rickard> ok
<teethBoss> ;-)
<rickard> I have a question
<Superbob> H0gan, does it say what filesystems they use like ext3/linux
<erUSUL> rickard, me
<rickard> is there anyway to manage your library?
<rickard> like syncing with a folder on disc
<Exxcaliber> teethBoss, Greate.. cause then i guess we shall just proceed using your theory about the ethernet card :)
<Exxcaliber> :P
<teethBoss> Exxcaliber why?
<H0gan> The first one is using 'Hidden HPFS/NTFS' and the second one is using 'Linux'
<H0gan> Superbob.
<rickard> or remove broken files etc
<gnomefreak> i keep forgetting this room is open :(
<doogers> Chan UBUNTU Italian?
<erUSUL> rickard, not that i know of... sorry
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<siriusnova> uhh hey guys
<rickard> okey
<siriusnova> anyone want to help me with setting up evolution?
<Exxcaliber> teethBoss, it's far out.. and besides, drivers usually work way better in windows.. If they really don't then switch to the standard ones.. Ubuntu is using standard ethernet drivers
<siriusnova> my school has a ms-exchange server :/
<rickard> shouldn't be too hard to write a program to fix it
<siriusnova> what is an OWA url?
<ToR911> ok vmware and eclipse don't work good with each other :)
<rickard> from what I can see rhythbox just uses the xml-files for library database
<Superbob> H0gan, ok i dont what the could be, unless you have no swap partition
<Superbob> *problem
<KeithWeisshar> what happens if i install a third-party boot manmager while grub was originally installed to the mbr on the first hard drive
<H0gan> Hmmm, alright, cheers anyway Superbob.
<KeithWeisshar> can i install BootIt NG
<teethBoss> im really confused. I wonder if uninstalling ipw2200 fromlinux will help. I need wireless in windows, but i dont need it in linux
<tOta> so bob help me now :)
<tOta> :D
<Seveas> KeithWeisshar, yes but you should not
<gnomefreak> KeithWeisshar,  dont know i stay with grub just fewer openings for problems :(
<rickard> are there any other music players like rhythmbox out there that I can try?
<Superbob> tOta, lol well you can read the dvd now?
<tOta> yep
<Fujitsu> XMMS, rickard
<tOta> but cant eject
<Superbob> can you type "eject cdrom"
<erUSUL> rickard, banshee
<ElitePete> you gotta keep em seperated!
<rickard> Fujitsu, but does it have the audio library thing?
<KeithWeisshar> does anyone use bootit ng
<teethBoss> alright im out
<aeger> can somebody please tell me how can i install libxaw6 and libgtk1.2 ? i cant apt-get it
<tOta> it says: error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory eject: unmount of / failed
<KeithWeisshar> it's a partition/boot manager from terabyte
<teethBoss> talk to you all later
<tOta>  so
<KeithWeisshar> i have windows on hd0 and ubuntu on hd1
<Superbob> tOta, do you have just one optical device installed?
<tOta> yes
<winston> anyone got any tips on getting slimserver installed?
<Techie_dude> i can't get my stupid router to work with my apache server.....stupid Belkin!
<gnomefreak> sorry winston  i cant even get ssh-server to work :(
<tOta> and in disks i have one extra hard disk that doesnt exist
<tOta> i dont have it in my computer
<ElitePete> gnomefreak ssh server on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> yes lo
<ElitePete> weird... worked perfectly for me and i'm a total linux boob.
<gnomefreak> lol
<H0gan> Anyone know how I can assign swap space?
<ElitePete> did you forward port 22?
<gnomefreak> i can connect to otehrs pc but they cant connect to mine
<gnomefreak> yes
<Superbob> what happens if u type "sudo ln -s /dev/cdrom0 /dev/dvd"
<ElitePete> gnome
<ElitePete> whats the address ?
<ElitePete> i'll try.
<trappist> gnomefreak: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<aeger> Can somebody please tell me how can I install libxaw6 and libgtk1.2 ? I can't apt-get them.
<tOta> stupid
<gnomefreak> im not sure anymore i havent set it back up i cant now im not using linux right now
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<ElitePete> !test
<gnomefreak> trappist,  we tried that yesterday
<tOta> oooo
<gnomefreak> i think its cause im not directly into the router
<tOta> bob i have a idea
<erUSUL> aeger, apt-cache search libgtk1.2
<erUSUL> ; apt-cache search libxaw
<tOta> my dvd/rw isnt on same channel like the cd/rw was
* gnomefreak runs ethernet through power outlet
<Superbob> channel?
<bimberi> aeger: those packages are in main, do you have that repository enabled?
<jberg> can i install ubuntu with floppies and internet? ive only seen cd options
<tOta> primary, slave...
<Techie_dude> ...i downloaded java run time or what ever it is and it says i dont' have it and i can't get it from the firefox sire
<Techie_dude> site
<tOta> secondary master....
<Techie_dude> nm
<Superbob> t0ta, that shouldnt matter
<Trilom> Need help, i installed LimeWire the way it said to on the starter, and when i click on it to run it, it doesnt run........... help please
<aeger> erUSUL,  thanks, I'll try that.
<bimberi> jberg: there are some alternative install methods here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<H0gan> My #1 primary partition has the black smiley face, how can I change it to a shite smiley face?
<tOta> the most biggest problem that soon i need to get bac this dvd/rw to my friend
<Superbob> lmao
<H0gan> white*
<tOta> and i need to backup 25GB
<ToR911> where does java install to?
<jberg> thanks bimberi
<devilz_> hi i was trying to install xmms and i get this
<bimberi> jberg: np :)
<devilz_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<devilz_>  gdb
<devilz_>  bug-buddy
<devilz_>  ubuntu-desktop
<aeger> bimberi,  I don't know, how can I make sure that I have it enabled?
<pinkisntwell>  i'm using zsnes and I have to run it as root to get sound even though all my other apps work ok with sound. why?
<Superbob> it already is a shite smiley face
<ToR911> where does java install to?
<tOta> 03 but i cant open the drive eject it
<H0gan> Superbob :P
* jbroome hopes to be shite faced later
<ToR911> or how do u search for files in ubu?
<tOta> 01 but i cant open the drive eject it
<Superbob> tOta, did u do that last command i told u too?
<tOta> u mean user
<Trilom> Need help, i installed LimeWire the way it said to on the starter, and when i click on it to run it, it doesnt run........... help please
<bimberi> aeger: In Synaptic, Settings -> Repositories.  More here - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tOta> i need to edit fstab right
<tOta> i did that
<erUSUL> pinkisntwell, maybe you need to kill esd before lounching zsnes
<cmatheson> Trilom: what happens if you start it from the shell?
<pinkisntwell> but why does it run as root?
<pinkisntwell> i mean with sudo
<aeger> bimberi,  thanks, I'll look into it.
<Superbob> tOta, no i told u to "sudo ln -s /dev/cdrom0 /dev/dvd"
<Trilom> cmatheson: how would i run it from the shell?
<bimberi> aeger: np :)
<erUSUL> pinkisntwell, maybe as root it can kick esd out of the sound card ;)
<cmatheson> Trilom: just open up an xterm or gnome-terminal or whatever and then 'cd' to where you unpacked LimeWire, and then try to './Limewire.sh' (or whatever the executable is)
<tOta> in: /dev/dvd: file exists
<pinkisntwell> esd is a sound server right?
<trappist> tOta: ln -sf
<cmatheson> pinkisntwell: just install libsdl1.2debian-esd
<cmatheson> pinkisntwell: (but yes, esd is a sound server)
<tOta> i did it
<tOta> so what now
<vr^238> cmatheson: i'm not sure if i talked to you about aterm a few minutes ago.
<pinkisntwell> and what's libsdl blah blah?
<tOta> to use ls -s ....
<cmatheson> vr^238: yeah you did
<vr^238> cmatheson: how do i paste text?
<vr^238> cmatheson: and click on links ?
<Superbob> tOta, does the eject cdrom command work now with "ln -sf
<cmatheson> pinkisntwell: it's a package, apt-get install it
<BlueDevil> does anyone know why setting Xft.dpi in /etc/X11/Xresources/xorg-common has no effect?
<tOta> i dont have it
<trappist> tOta: I mean sudo ln -sf /dev/cdrom0 /dev/dvd
<cafuego> vr^238: Copy text by selecting it, paste by middle-click.
<cmatheson> vr^238: well, to paste text, just middle-click and it will paste whatever you most recently copied onto the X clipboard (note that that is any-text you have selected)
<cmatheson> vr^238: as far as links goes... i usually just hi-lite it and then middle-click it into my browser
<vr^238> cmatheson, cafuego: thanks
<tOta> i dont have dvd now
<H0gan> Anyone know how to create a swap space partition?
<tOta> i need to mount it again
<vr^238> cmatheson: i see, thank you
<Kyral> mkswap <partiion>
<cmatheson> H0gan: cfdisk is pretty simple to use
<pinkisntwell> will it fix my problem?
<Kyral> sudo :P
<Kyral> sudo swapon <partion>
<ToR911> i installed java, but forsome reason it installed in in my Home directory, how do i make it a system install?
<tOta> i dont have any signs of dvd
<cafuego> ToR911: using 'make-jpkg'
<Superbob> Kyral, hes at install stage
<cmatheson> ToR911: go check out the documentation for make-jpkg (apt-get install java-package)
<tOta> im in same situation like before typing anything
<Kyral> oh
<ToR911> will it get the SUN java?
<Superbob> tOta, lol "sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0"
<ubuntu_> hello?
<jenda> hello
<ubuntu_> can ANYONE PLEASE help me
<beelzebub1987> Hi thurr
<jenda> what with?
<ubuntu_> im REALLY new to linux
<H0gan> All I want to do is create a swap partition, and it's telling me 18gigs is the smallest i can make it? pfft, seems a tad high?
<ubuntu_> like.....today new
<pinkisntwell> I have already the oss version of libsdl, should I remove it?
<jenda> ubuntu_: That's OK. What's the matter?
<ubuntu_> well im a mac user running the live version of ubuntu
<Superbob> H0gan, try using fdisk maybe that'll be easier
<ubuntu_> i like it so far
<ubuntu_> its nice
<cmatheson> ubuntu_: hey that's great, but i dare you to ask your question
<ToR911> god, so complicated to install java
<trappist> lol@cmatheson
<ubuntu_> ok....
<ToR911> i have to do the fakeroot, to isntall java on system??
<H0gan> Is swap space vital?
<ubuntu_> i have no idea how to open a .tar or a .tar.gz file
<trappist> H0gan: depends.  on a modern system, not usually
<bimberi> ubotu tell ToR911 about javadebs
<cmatheson> ToR911: no it's a peice of cake... make-jpkg is the greatest thing that ever happened to java on linux, try it out
<ubuntu_> NO IDEA!
<ubuntu_> and it is pissing me off
<trappist> ubuntu_: tar zxf filename.tar.gz
<chrisx1> how do i unpack a tar.gz
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: just doubble click on the file
<cmatheson> ubuntu_: .tar = tar xvf filename .tar.gz = tar zxvf filename
<ubuntu_> i did
<chrisx1> nm
<bimberi> ubuntu_: Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager
<Superbob> tar -x <filename> <dest>
<IzzyCC> Does anyone have any experience with helping with ISPConfig installation issues on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> thats how to unstuff it?
<erUSUL> H0gan, no if you have plenty ram. you can use a file in the filesystem for swap space but i forgot how
<ubuntu_> does it matter that im running the live and its not a full install
<tOta> superbob: its says you must specify the fileystem type
<H0gan> In Ubuntu, is there an option to set which partition to boot from...? or will I automaticall get the choice when I boot up?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: in the command line one uses tar -x...
<cmatheson> H0gan: that's all part of your grub configuration (check out /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: in a graphical system one uses archiv-manager which should automatically open when you click on the file
<Superbob> H0gan, you can edit that once grubs installed
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: this also works on the live cd
<H0gan> Alright, cheers Superbob, cmatheson.
<Knowerrors> Anyone know a good text recognition program, that will convert a scanned document into a text document?
<zandaa> does a fresh Ubuntu 5.10 (64-bit) installation have Java support?
<ubuntu_> it does?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: yes
<bimberi> zandaa: no
<trappist> Knowerrors: gocr
<everton137> Hi, did someone here make webcam work on gnomemeeting? When I click on camera button, linux stops. I have a Webpro2, LG. Wich ither program I can test webcam on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> i double click on the file and the archive manager comes up with 1000 different files
<bimberi> ubotu tell zandaa about java
<ubuntu_> which one to install?
<zandaa> bimberi, thnaks
<bimberi> zandaa: np :)
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: so now you can click extract
<cmatheson> zandaa: no
<erUSUL> ubuntu_, what are you yrying to install?
<Superbob> tOta,  "sudo mount -t  /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0"
<Superbob> with out the -t even
<ubuntu_> for example....i want to install "mpg123-0.59r.tar.gz"
<ubuntu_> i double click
<chrisx1> how do i stop webmin?
<cmatheson> ubuntu_: yeah, that's the contents of the file
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: you don't have to compile....
<trappist> ubuntu_: just sudo apt-get install mpg123
<erUSUL> ubuntu_, System->Admin->synaptic to install things
<Knowerrors> trappist: thx, will try
<bimberi> ubuntu_: mpg123 is in the multiverse repository (which you may have to enable - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto)
<erUSUL> !tell ubuntu_ about sources
<chrisx1> how do i stop webmin?
<erUSUL> !tell ubuntu_ about mp3
<trappist> chrisx1: /etc/init.d/webmin stop
<tOta> again i cant eject it
<lucasvo> chrisx1: isn't it /etc/init.d/webmin stop
<trappist> tOta: you have to umount to eject
<erUSUL> ubuntu_, read the links ubotu send you
<tOta> ok
<ubuntu_> it says that Package mpg123 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubuntu_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ubuntu_> is only available from another source
<ubuntu_> E: Package mpg123 has no installation candidate
<tOta> to unmount every the same just unmount instead of mount right
<cmatheson> ubuntu_: that's strange, try mpg321 it's even better
<lucasvo> tOta: yes
<trappist> ubuntu_: it was mentioned to you that you have to enable the multiverse repository to install it
<lucasvo> cmatheson: isn't it just a frontend?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_, read the links ubotu send you
<trappist> ubuntu_: that's true of a great many packages
<ubuntu_> same thing
<ubuntu_> ok will do
<Superbob> tOta,  "sudo umount   /dev/cdrom "
<cmatheson> lucasvo: afaik it's a different implementation that is less evil somehow (could be wrong... it's been a while since i looked into it)
<lucasvo> erUSUL: don't you need to have a registred to receive privmessages?
<ubuntu_> multiverse repository?
<inigo_> gabon
<ubuntu_> what?
<tOta> device is busy???
<trappist> cmatheson: if it plays mp3s it's exactly as evil (which is to say not evil) as any other mp3 player
<chrisx1> trappist: lucasvo  no it doesnt:(
<trat02community_> need libgpod in breezy, hot to get it?
<trappist> tOta: get out of the mount dir
<trat02community_> I cant find it in sources
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: Synaptic > Settings > Repositories
<cmatheson> trappist: yeah, but mpg123 is under a non-free license
<trappist> cmatheson: that's because the mp3 codec is nonfree
<siriusnova> hmmm
<tOta> i dont have open a mount directory or a cd
<siriusnova> what are some interesting packages to install? Im bored :)
<siriusnova> something neat?
<Superbob> tOta, or media dir
<lfop> siriusnova, apt-get install supertux
<siriusnova> lfop - supertux runs slow on my 400mhz PII :/
<cmatheson> trappist: not only because of mp3... the code itself wasn't under a very friendly license... they made mpg321 so that they could get a command-line mp3 player in debian
<lucasvo> cmatheson: man webmin
<tOta> but now i dont have mount it and can open the dvd
<ubuntu_> im sooooo confused
<ubuntu_> still cant get it
<lfop> sad .ogg isnt bigger.
<northie> My sb live! works with a Live CD boot but not in my installation, probably because I've switched cards a few times. Can I fix this without a reinstall?
<cmatheson> lucasvo: what about webmin now? wrong person?
<trappist> cmatheson: see /usr/share/doc/mpg123/copyright
<Superbob> tOta, of course
<ubuntu_> i want to play .mp3 and .avi's
<ubuntu_> i have no idea
<myke> hello
<ubuntu_> someone help?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: just click on add and there you have to select "Non-free"
<tOta> what ofcourse
<mitey`> ubuntu sure is treating my laptop and wireless nicely :)
<cmatheson> trappist: i don't have it installed... i realize it's gpl now but i'm assuming it hasn't always been that way
<myke> im haveing a problem with viewing my unused space in 5.10
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: are you in the application Synaptic?
<tOta> i dont have mount it and cant open a dvd
<chrisx1> Failed to open /etc/rc.d/init.d/webmin for writing : No such file or directory
<chrisx1>  <- Is That Bad?
<Superbob> tOta, if its not mounted u can eject it , vice versa
<jovino> salve a todos
<ubuntu_> yes
<trappist> cmatheson: it's not gpl but it's sufficiently free for the debian freedom nazis
<ubuntu_> i just selected the non-free and its d/ling
<cmatheson> trappist: they changed the license on 18 may 2001 to lgpl, not sure what it was before then
<tOta> but i got again the same eject error
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: system > administration > synaptic > settings > repositories > add > make a tick at: " Non Free" > ok
<trappist> cmatheson: oh :)  it had its own unique license
<ubuntu_> ok
<tOta> unable to eject media, unable to find or open device for: /dev/hdc
<cmatheson> trappist: ah, that's probably why then :)
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: then press ok once again
<myke> why is the disk utillie telling me my root partion is nto formated
<trappist> cmatheson: I just noticed this copyright notice is dated 1997
<ubuntu_> ok
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: then press reload
<jovino> reload
<ubuntu_> k
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: wait till it's done
<Superbob> tOta, and if you press the eject button on the drive?
<ubuntu_> k
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: search > mpg123
<tOta> i get that error when i press the eject button
<ubuntu_> k
<ubuntu_> which one?
<twanger> any good channel for totem and mpg anyone?
<cmatheson> twanger: maybe the #gnome channel?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: make a tick at the mpg123 package > apply
<ubuntu_> there are 4 different ones
<twanger> thanx
<myke> is there a wifi site monitor?
<myke> for ubuntu
<myke> ?
<Superbob> tOta, i guess its just looking in the wrong places for your drive
<trappist> myke: site monitor?
<lfop> for all your video-needs. apt-get install vlc.
<tOta> what do i need to change
<trappist> myke: maybe you're looking for kismet
<myke> like in *dows i can see what wifi APs are out there and connect to which one i want
<tOta> this is driving me crazy :(
<Superbob> tOta, i cant think why it would give som much trouble
<cmatheson> myke: yeah that's kismet
<hamstah> hi
<ubuntu_> k it says its installing now
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: take the one that's best
<JairunCaloth> anyone use wine much?
<ubuntu_> now this will make it play .mp3?
<tOta> i typed all you said and did all
<jenda> JairunCaloth: a little
<myke> camtheson  thnx
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: which one can you select?
<ubuntu_> i just did mpg123
<JairunCaloth> I'm getting an error that says I have no free diskspace in wine, yet there is plenty
<Siph0n> btw: neone yesterday who was helping me with my dvds burning slow issue, in case ya all care i used NEROlinux instead of K3b and it burns right now :)
<ubuntu_> its installed
<trappist> myke: yeah, you want kismet
<northie> My sb live! works with a Live CD boot but not in my installation, probably because I've switched cards a few times. Can I fix this without a reinstall? lspci detects it, but aplay -l says I haven't a card.
<roune> hey
<northie> Any help?
<sethk> JairunCaloth, do you have multiple partitions?
<ubuntu_> the latest version
<myke> trappist  thnx
<cafuego> northie: load the driver.
<JairunCaloth> not beyond the defaults
<hamstah> I have a problem with my ubuntu install, I'm using a live cd because i cant boot on my system, this is not my probelm, my problem is that i cant access my /home after i mounted my / partition... ( /home is on the same partition than the others ) can someone help me please?
<roune> can someone help with, a short one, with ubuntu?
<Superbob> tOta, can you read it using "sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0"
<JairunCaloth> there is an other drive too
<northie> cafuego, It's an SB Live!, emu10k1 driver. Shouldn't it load automatically?
<chrisx1> How Do I Uninstall Webmin
<northie> cafuego, What ought I do?
<cmatheson> hamstah: what do you mean you can't access /home?
<myke> trappist   the disk manager says my / partion isnt formated and i cnat tell how much free space is available
<Siph0n> actaully, maybe it didnt work fine :(
<cmatheson> myke: ?? . try typing 'df -h' at the shell
<hamstah> cmatheson, when i try to cd /home it says me that /home isnt a directory
<tOta> again specify filesystem
<hamstah> cmatheson, and i have strange values when i ls -l
<intelikey> JairunCaloth 'no disk space' probably means that the program can't write to disk.   it may be permissions rather than disk space.
<hamstah> ?r--rws-w-  13502 1839582238  230021670 1488727859 1950-06-23 17:20 home
<cmatheson> hamstah: dump them to pastebin or something?
<Siph0n> neone ever have an issue with NEROlinux where u burn sometin, and then when u put the dvd in, it says it is blank?
<lucasvo> hamstah: are you root?
<cmatheson> hamstah: hmm, sounds like that install didn't go very smooth...
<hamstah> yeah
<hamstah> cmatheson, my install was fine
<myke> cmatheson it says im useign 38% but there is no mount point there
<hamstah> cmatheson, i installed it few months ago
<ubuntu_> ok its installed?
<Siph0n> nm :) ejected and put it in again and it works :)
<ubuntu_> now what?
<myke> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<myke>                        72G   26G   43G  38% /
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: how do you want to play mp3?
<hamstah> I installed win last week to play aoe 3 :]  and then when i try to use linux it sucks
<cmatheson> hamstah: did you do something that might have corrupted the partition?
<myke> lol
<myke> nm
<myke> i see it
<roune> omg, chaos ^
<cmatheson> myke: wow that's really strange
<hamstah> cmatheson, no
<ubuntu_> idc
<myke> cmatheson is that a flaw?
<ubuntu_> some way
<ubuntu_> anyway i can really
<ubuntu_> and i want to play .avi's
<ubuntu_> no idea how to do that either
<cmatheson> myke: not sure, never heard of this before... did you say  this is w/ a live-cd?
<trat02community_> cant get my iPod working without libgpod
<trat02community_> in breezy
<myke> cmatheson the disk utilitie says it is not formatted
<cmatheson> hamstah: and you used to be able to get to home?
<myke> no install
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: open a terminal
<beelzebub1987> so um..
<ubuntu_> yea
<chrisx1> how do i make webmin start at startup?
<beelzebub1987> anyone got a instruction guide
<trat02community_> is any premade package for that?
<Superbob> tOta, can you read it using "sudo mount -t cdfs /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0"
<myke> cmatheson here is the whole thing
<myke> myke@ubuntu:~$ df -h
<myke> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<myke> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<myke>                        72G   26G   43G  38% /
<myke> tmpfs                 236M     0  236M   0% /dev/shm
<myke> tmpfs                 236M   13M  224M   6% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<beelzebub1987> on how to get ragnarok online working with wine
<myke> /dev/hda1             228M   19M  197M   9% /boot
<myke> sorry for the paste
<hamstah> since i installed windows i'm not able to boot on my partition, I fdisk /mbr but it doesnt fix it
<trappist> myke: don't paste here.
<Superbob> dont paste like that!
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiver
<myke> trappist
<intelikey> myke myke myke myke myke myke myke myke ,   don't do that.
<myke> sorry
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse < correct
<tOta> unknown filesystem type "cdfs"
<cmatheson> myke: i've never seen this before... you say this is or isn't a live-cd? (i'm not familiar w/ how the live-cd handles partitions)
<Siph0n> can someone from windows remote desktop into my ubuntu pc?
<trat02community_> nothing with libgpod in breezy??
<IzzyCC> Siph0n sure
<IzzyCC> details?
<myke> cmatheson no this is NOT a livecd
<trat02community_> found for drapper but not for breezy
<myke> cmatheson this IS a install
<Superbob> tOta, can you read it using "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0"
<cmatheson> Siph0n: vnc
<soldieruk400> hi all is there a chat sight for nomal chat installed on the unbuntu o/s?
<Siph0n> k kool :)
<cmatheson> myke: wow that's crazy... i don't know what's up w/ that
<ubuntu_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntu_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ubuntu_> thast what it said when i typed that
<Superbob> i'll fix this damn error as so many ppl get it
<myke> cmatheson  do i need to inform someone of this?
<cmatheson> ubuntu_: you've got synaptic or something open
<hamstah> ubuntu: another program is accessing db, wait before installing other
<tOta> special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> oh it cant b
<ubuntu_> ok
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: you have to close synaptic
<ubuntu_> word
<cmatheson> myke: hmm, i don't now... you could try posting on the ubuntu-users mailing list
<Superbob> tOta, can you read it using "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0"
<stef65> Hi all!
<myke> cmatheson ok thnx
<myke> cmatheson so where can i see how much space i have available?
<JairunCaloth> Such a dork sometimes....
<Siph0n> so someone from windows cant use the remote desktop tool that comes with xp?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: after you've done that: sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<tOta> block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<JairunCaloth> I acctually didn't have enough free space for the install
<cmatheson> myke: df -h should be outputting accurate information, but your case does seem to be a bit more special...
<trappist> tOta: that's normal
<djteenbot> hey everyone
<soldieruk400> hey lol
<stef65> I still got trouble here getting the via xserver to run after a fresh breezy-install on a C3 mini itx... any hints??
<tOta> but how now to eject the cd
<djteenbot> lol
<myke> cmatheson that is weird
<tOta> that is the problem
<hamstah> what are these permissions ?r--rws-w- ?
<zandaa> hehe, I got Flash working on my 64-bit Ubuntu setup:P
<hamstah> i have it on my /home when mounted with livecd
<Superbob> tOta, type "sudo eject cdrom"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tor.*]  by ChanServ
<ernesto> Is msn messenger working? (because I cannot connect using gaim)
<Superbob> as we mounted it as root we must unmount as such
<intelikey> myke 'du -h --max-depth=1 / '
<soldieruk400> how would i get a side bar with a big clock on my desk top ?
<ubuntu_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 121 not upgraded.
<ubuntu_> thats what it said at the end
<ubuntu_> is that correct?
<lucasvo> ernesto: I have o prblem with gaim
<yuri> hello. I have an old kodak dvc 323 usb webcam I can't get working. Any ideas?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: when you did sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer?
<ubuntu_> yea
<myke> intelikey does that show how big each file is on a disk?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: so now open totem
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: and then in the menu vide > open file
<intelikey> myke it can yes.    man du
<ernesto> lucasvo: my problem is that it never finish the connection. Is that your case?
<lucasvo> ernesto: no
<lucasvo> ernesto: alias = email..
<ubuntu_> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file
<ubuntu_> thats what it says
<ubuntu_> it wont play it
<stef65> is there a channel-bot to ask or a faq to read on xserver-conf on CLE266 / chrome graphics?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: what file is it?
<djteenbot> ya i just got this setup lastnight its pretty cool im trying to configure how to use it
<ubuntu_> .mp3
<djteenbot> lol
<ubuntu_> walk the line OST
<ubuntu_> from my external
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<ubuntu_> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu_> Building dependency tree... Done
<ubuntu_> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<ubuntu_> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu_> Building dependency tree... Done
<ubuntu_> totem-gstreamer is already the newest version.
<ubuntu_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 121 not upgraded.
<siriusnova> how do i view samba shares in Gnome?
<Superbob> nonono
<ubuntu_> this is what it said from the terminal
<HymnToLife> ubuntu_ > apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<siriusnova> smb:// ?
<zandaa> ubotu: tell ubuntu_ about pastebin
<stef65> !xserver
<ubotu> I don't know, stef65
<lucasvo> ubugstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse?
<stef65> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse?
<ubuntu_> ea
<ubuntu_> thats what it said right there
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<beelzebub1987> I love Ubuntu.
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: what output gives it?
<Superbob> pastebin it
<stef65> !via
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, stef65
<ubuntu_> wtf, where is that?
<j2daosh> anyone know how to sert up a sound card in here?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: in terminal
<stef65> j2daosh: tried alsaconf?
<j2daosh> nope because im a noob lol
<j2daosh> how do i use that?
<lucasvo> ubuntu_: pastebin.com < past the output of the command in terminal: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<stef65> j2daosh: open a terminal and 'sudo alsaconf'
<j2daosh> that command isn't found
<yuri> hello. I have an old kodak dvc 323 usb webcam I can't get working. Any ideas?
<myke> im trying to install Gyach and i get this error     http://pastebin.com/461563
<Pianomany2k> hello all
<newbie74> got a 200mmx gateway with 64megs ram and 2 gig hard drive  kubuntu didn't work so I format and tried ubuntu still don't work,  after loggin in pc does nothing
<jspsh> hi, can anyone tell me which rc file ubuntu execute once i log in?
<cyphase> would my graphics work without changes if i replaced my video card?
<j2daosh> anyone?
<cyphase> the old and new cards are both nVidias..
<Pianomany2k> I don't see why not, cyphase. I believe in that aspect, it's somewhat like Windows
<gnuyen> If I have a pentium D and am running 64 bit ubuntu
<gnuyen> what is the proper kernel?
<gnuyen> I'm running generic, but I want a smp kernel
<Dr_Willis> cyphase,  depends... it may.. :P what were the 2 cards?
<gnuyen> but the only smp kernels i see say K8
<gnuyen> which this processor is not
<intelikey> newbie74 you might have to trim ship to get her to sail in that shallow of waters.
<myke> im trying to install Gyach and i get this error     http://pastebin.com/461563
<stef65> j2daosh: I'm sorry, just being a debian convert.... maybe a google search with 'ubuntu' and your sound card designation will turn up results...
<ubuntu_> pastebin.com/461566
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, my current card is a GeForce 4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<ubuntu_> thats what it said when i did that
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> the new one, i don't know yet
<cyphase> but it's an nVidia
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<j2daosh> ahh :) i can try
<intelikey> newbie74 i have ran ub on a mmx 64m ram  it will work but you kinda need to know linux to get it to.
<Pianomany2k> What does it take to get Ubuntu to recognize my Rockwell modem? It appears in the Devices window, but doesn't seem to be detected in "Network Configurations"
<jspsh> cyphase> doesn't dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg reconfigure the X server after changes?
<Dr_Willis> cyphase,  that one may be new enough and related enough it wont matter.. but reconfguring your X - is rather trivial anyway :P
<sinclair> what kind of client does gmail uses? POP?
<Pianomany2k> yes
<sinclair> thanks
<chrisx1> How do i start openssh
<ubuntu_> is that right lucasvo/
<trappist> chrisx1: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<beelzebub1987> chris
<Superbob> sinclair, you need to enable it in gmailsettings
<beelzebub1987> err nvm
<jspsh> does any one know a startup scritp that i can use to mount user specific samba shares?
<newbie74> intelikey so it's ram intense
<myke> im trying to install Gyach and i get this error     http://pastebin.com/461563
<gnuyen> and is there any way to test 5.1 audio channels independently in linux so I know that my sound system is configured correctly?
<sinclair> oh, okay.. i was asking because this evolution program was asking me..
<intelikey> newbie74 very.
<Dr_Willis> jspsh,  ya could use some fstab entrys - but putting passwords in there is not a good idea.
<trappist> jspsh: filesystems in /etc/fstab get mounted at boot time (unless configured not to)
<myke> im trying to install Gyach and i get this error     http://pastebin.com/461563
#ubuntu 2005-12-18
<kung> gn8
<jspsh> but /etc/fstab is insecure
<myke> can someone helo me?
<myke> can someone helo me?
<trappist> use -o credentials to specify a file with username/password combos
<myke> im trying to install Gyach and i get this error     http://pastebin.com/461563
<jspsh> i have to put password=
<Pianomany2k> when installing Ubuntu, what is the "factory set" Root password?
<trappist> jspsh: use -o credentials=/some/file
<j2daosh> i know that answer
<sinclair> so, should i put POP in evolution setup assistant Superbob?
<j2daosh> lol
<trappist> Pianomany2k: random.  use sudo.
<Dr_Willis> Pianomany2k,  you mean the live cd? or the installed version?
<Superbob> Pianomany2k, there is none
<Pianomany2k> installed version
<northie> no root in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Pianomany2k,  congratulations you just asked FAQ #1 :P
<siriusnova> Ubuntu is better then sex
<chrisx1> How do i fix this Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<j2daosh> lol
<northie> having a root user is a liability ;)
<Superbob> sinclair, yes with ssl enabled, gmail actually have a very good page telling you how to set up in the settings section of the web interface
<tOta> yep and life is better than mounting/unmounting drives in Linux
<Dr_Willis> northie,  heh - dont start up that old argument again. :P
<zoqaeski> i've just stuffed up big time
<Pianomany2k> Dr_Willis: I'm also trying to figure out how to get my Rockwell modem to work. Autodetect in "Network Configurations" doesn't seem to find it
<northie> sorry, Doc. sorry.
<intelikey> myke that's telling you that it is already installed ?
* zoqaeski bangs head agains wall
<stef65> siriusnova: u know what 'ejacultio praecox' means, don't you ???
<cafuego> Someone make the virgins stop talking ... ;-)
<chrisx1> How do i start openssh
<myke> rally
<myke> really
<j2daosh> lol caf... hey now... i resemble that remark
<siriusnova> Ubuntu is awesome because the developers seem to have a relatively sane sense of gui design, compared to Mandrake, SUSE, and Others...
<Superbob> tOta, you didnt get any further
<Dr_Willis> Pianomany2k,  i aint had a modem in any pc in  years. :P check the Ubuntu WIkis and forums - would be my first stop to get info on it.
<techrush> how can i get ubuntu to boot faster ? it seems to take a very long time on the "configuring network cards" part of the boot process
<myke> intelikey   wow i feel stupid
<j2daosh> chris... ssh user@host
<bulio|lap> for ubuntu installl
<bulio|lap> erase entire disk: IDE1 master (hda) -8.6GB
<bulio|lap> or
<bulio|lap> Erase entire disk and use LVM: IDE1 master (hda) -8.6GB
<jspsh> trappist> for the  credentials file
<qt2> err, is devfs enabled by default in the ubuntu kernel?
<bulio|lap> which one?
<j2daosh> woohoo i answered a question... im neat lol
<intelikey> myke eeek no my bad.
<beelzebub1987> anyone here use freenx?
<Dr_Willis> techrush,  your dhcp server isent reponding then it seems..
<bulio|lap> anyone?
<zoqaeski> how do i undo accidentally renaming /var as /var2 ?
<_jason> chrisx1, it should start when you boot
<jspsh> trappist> i just put username=user\npassword=pass right?
<beelzebub1987> I'm having a bit of trouble with it
<Ng> qt2: nope, udev is, although devfs may be compiled in
<sinclair> um, okay.. ill put POP as answer on evolution and will later set it up at gmail.. i hope i understood well :p
<cafuego> bulio|lap: Don't use LVM unless you 1) know what it is and 2) actually need it.
<bulio|lap> k
<intelikey> myke it is an install error.   sorry i misread part of it.
<techrush> Dr_Willis is there anyway i can set it so that it doesnt check for that on boot ?
<chrisx1> _jason i get this Cld not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<chrisx1> *could
<tOta> nop bob im think im goona quit
<beelzebub1987> My freenx server is up and all, and I can connect to it from the same machine I'm running it on, howerver I cannot connect to it from other computers such as my windows laptop or my mac os x 10.3.9...
<tOta> this is becoming stupid and annoying
<zoqaeski> can somebody help me?
<qt2> Ng, heh, i'm trying to get oss2jack working, which requires fusd.
<myke> intelikey i ran the prog "gyach" in a term and i poped up
<ubuntu_> ok i got it to play mp3's
<Superbob> tOta, lol ah well i tried
<qt2> Ng, i've had really bad experinces with custom compiling kernels though.
<ubuntu_> now what about .avi;s
<Dr_Willis> techrush,   you connected to the network normally?   you could always set up a staiic ip. Ive noticed the delay with my laptop when i am not-networked. but never worried about it.
<myke> intelikey seeing if i cna log in
<_jason> chrisx1, you get that when? when you try to connect?
<chrisx1> when i try start it _jason
<Ng> qt2: I'd be really surprised if whatever those things are require devfs
<myke> intelikey it is working
<chrisx1> at start _jason it fails
<techrush> Dr_Willis its on a laptop thats only connected through wireless that is setup with a script after boot
<qt2> Ng, FUSD is a Linux Framework for User-Space Devices
<intelikey> myke k  good.  the error was probably because it would not overwrite a file.
<H0gan> I got ubuntu on, but it is saying that it failed to start the X server, and if I would like to see the server output to diagnose the problem. Will I click yes or no?
<qt2> Ng, and lists devfs as a prereq.
<cafuego> devfs is deprecated, don't depend on it. ever,
<tOta> jamie thx again
<_jason> chrisx1, well has to do with the ssh keys, I don't use those.  I just have it using regular passwords.  So I don't know too much about your problem
<myke> intelikey thanks for the help anyway
<intelikey> np
<Ng> qt2: well then it must be pretty rubbish because devfs is being removed from the kernel ;)
<Dr_Willis> techrush could be the delay is  the wireless network slowness.. check the wiki/forums perhaps. I i dont use wireless any more.
<chrisx1> i can disable ssh keys?
<techrush> ok thank you sir
<Ng> qt2: I see it hasn't been updated since 2003 :/
<Superbob> tOta, no problem unkown
<_jason> chrisx1, it's more secure if you don't but yeah in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<vmartin> Anyone here run k3b for cd burning?
<Superbob> vmartin, yes
<tOta> bob :D could you send me a email with commands
<zoqaeski> I've accidentally re-named/moved /var to /var2 whilst trying to sort out some partition problems; now everything's stuffed up cos of this mistakes and I can't undo it.... any ideas how to fix my blunder?
<qt2> Ng, i'm basically trying to find a way to let xmms pipe stuff through jack and into skype.
<intelikey> vmartin many
<ToR911> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb gives an error (for the java package
<tOta> or in private just a fast type so i could save them and try later
<qt2> Ng, basically virtual audio patch cables.
<earldude1> Hey everyone!  I just installed a default version of Breezy.  Is there a way modify some sort of config file or something in order to make the OS NOT automatically load gnome but rather just boot to a prompt or should I have done a server install instead?
<vmartin> Superbob: I am having a weird problem.  When I copy data cd's with disc to disc it works great.  But when I copy audio cd to audio cd it goes insanely slow.  Taking up to hours.  Any idea's?
<myke> intelikey but i just saw something in the term
<intelikey> ?
<rosen> I'm getting dependency errors with libxml-libxml-perl ... can anyone tell me what could cause this and how I can correct it ?
<bulio|lap> Base system insytallation error
<bulio|lap> <bulio|lap> the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<Superbob> tOta, i'll see you back here again, or in #fedora
<bulio|lap> during install
<bulio|lap> what is wrong?
<stef65> earldude1: just make it start to runlevel 3 instaed of 5 (e.g. by boot parameters)
<qt2> Ng, happen to know of an alternative way?
<Ng> qt2: 'fraid not
<ToR911> udo dpkg -i filename.deb gives an error , when trying to install a java package, can anyone help?
<Superbob> vmartin, do you copy on the fly/
<earldude1> stef65:  how do I do that? or, where can I read about runlevels and how to change them
<vmartin> Superbob:  if memory serves me correctly I tried both ways.
<H0gan> I got Ubuntu on, but Im working from a command line. Anyway to access the GUI? Or is there anyway to set it to reboot to back to Windows from the Command line?
<eno> kde sure sucks it back eh
<tOta> ok
<Dr_Willis> H0gan,  could just type 'startx'
<nickrud> earldude1, ubuntu boots to runlevel 2 by default, and runlevels 2-5 are essentially identical. You can disable gdm by removing /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<stef65> earldude1: complex question... 'google and read' is my suggestion
<Dr_Willis> H0gan,  or are you saying the "gdm" service/X is not configured right?
<Phoul> Whats a good python editer for ubuntu?
<rosen> no idea what could cause dependency errors with libxml-libxml-perl ? ... I dont know how to go about correcting this
<eno> I think kde was written in qbasic.  I am doing sudo ap-get remove workspace-kubuntu
<rarrr> is there another app for changing the resolution other than gnome-display-properties?
<eno> but what SHOULD I be doing?
<ToR911> can someone help me with this java package please
<Phoul> Can anyone tell me a good python editer?
<jspsh> is there a way to set RW permissions on mounted samba shares?
<earldude1> nickRud: what does GDM stand for?, and, is S13gdm simply a config file or something?
<H0gan> Dr_Willis, I goT FATAL IO ERROR 10 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 remaining.
<HymnToLife> GDM : Gnome Desktop Manager
<nickrud> earldude1, gdm is the Gnome Display Manager, the screen you log in on.
<earldude1> oh duh
<intelikey> rosen trying to install "libxml-libxml-perl" ?
<earldude1> cool.  and then so what is s13gdm?
<_jason> Phoul, boa construcor or vim
<HymnToLife> woops yes, display*
<bimberi> ToR911: what's the error?
<_jason> Phoul, constructor*
<rosen> intelikey, nah I was just trying to update Ubuntu actually, but I got the errormessage a few times before
<nickrud> earldude1, the way ubuntu boots is, it loads the kernel, runs the scripts linked in /etc/rcS.d/, then runs the scripts linked in /etc/rc2.d
<eno> kde runs like my dreamcast is trying to emulate a ps2... how do I remove it exactly?
<rosen> intelikey, I dont even know what libxml-libxml-perl is ;)
<ToR911> dpkb-deb(sub-process): short read in buffer copy (....
<earldude1> ok so s13gdm is simply a script then
<nickrud> earldude1, all the scripts themselves are in /etc/init.d
<Superbob> vmartin, do you have swap space enabed?
<niden> What's the Make command on Ubuntu ??
<stef65> ... ok, just found out that the runlevel conf in ubuntu is kinda SICK!
<cafuego> earldude1: Indeed. To disable gdm, edit /etc/X11/default-display-maneger
<vmartin> Superbob: within k3b?
<nickrud> earldude1, so, by changing links in rc2.d, you can control what's started.
<bimberi> ToR911: eww, i'd guess that's a bad download
<H0gan> What do I type to reboot?
<Superbob> vmartin, no as linux paritition
<nickrud> although, apparently there's a better way now :)
<eno> if you want to talk about bad downloads, don't get me started about kde.
<intelikey> rosen a perl librarry for libxml inc.    make sure you follow the steps on the wiki to upgrade.
<eno> oh MAN!  I want to remove it so bad
<earldude1> thank you everyone!
<intelikey> !upgrade to breezy
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, intelikey
<rosen> intelikey, allright I'll try that ... I didnt think I could upgrade libxml actually ;)
<vmartin> Superbob: yep
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ToR911> k , ty
<H0gan> hey, what do I type in command line to reboot? I tried 'reboot' but it informed me that im not a super user
<rem_> shutdown -r now
<rem_> H0gan
<rem_> sudo shutdown -r now
<chaumurky> is there a way to have a cdrom spin speed slowed for playing cds - it's far too noisy at 40x!!
<bimberi> eno: removing libqt3-mt will remove KDE plus a lot of KDE apps
<Superbob> vmartin, normally works fine with me at 52x i could only think its writing to disk then cd
<nickrud> cafuego, is default-display-manager appearing in dapper; it's not present on this breezy install
<eno> I hate kde... thanks.  I will get right on that, Bimberi
<cafuego> chaumurky: Rip the songs to ogg or mp3, play them without any CD noise.
<chaumurky> rather a complicated way?
<cafuego> nickrud: it's on breezy too.
<chaumurky> I like lossless anyway
<ubuntu_> hello everyone
<chaumurky> so I take that as a no then?
<cafuego> chaumurky: Rip tp flac.
<intelikey> rem_ i'd have said 'ctrl+alt+del'
<stef65> Nobody in here running a laptop or Mini ITX with this &%$&-embedded VIA graphix? the xserver just won't start after the install routine, and there's so much contradicting info on the web that i just don't know where to turn next... (except maybe installing gentoo.. :-))
<cafuego> chaumurky: Of course, you cannot distringuish between high bitrate ogg or mp3 and lossless, irrespective of whether you think you can.
<eno> oh yeah!  I am blowing KDE away!
<chaumurky> ripping's not really a solution anyway. I don't want to do that.
<chaumurky> I just want to slow down the spindle speed to 1x
<chaumurky> what about an hdparm -E1 or something?
<eno> chaumurky: maybeyou could hack the source or something?
<HymnToLife> stef65 > if you want to install gentoo, good luck :p
<cafuego> chaumurky: An *audio* cd always plays at 1X anyway.
<chaumurky> I suppose I can only rty
<chaumurky> *try
<chaumurky> well, the data does but not the spindle speed
<sintax> Hey guys
<HymnToLife> it has to be the geekiest distro ever, a true nightmare
<active-matrix> dr-xr-xr-x  100 root root 0 2005-12-13 00:48 /proc
<active-matrix> what does root root mean in here
<stef65> Quote: 'Ubuntu is an ancient african word for. I'm sick of compiling gentoo :-)'
<iHeartKem_> How do I get the windows media codecs for mplayer in ubuntu ?
<cafuego> active-matrix: Means that proc is owned by user root and group root.
<HymnToLife> active-matrix > owner and group
<bimberi> active-matrix: owner is root and the group is root
<chaumurky> HymnToLife: I hear ya - all the time saved in an efficient build is lost in the build process!!
<active-matrix> well i do sudo to to edit proc it gets me error you dont have permisions
<HymnToLife> iHeartKem > sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<djteenbot> Hey yall question about this : was wondering about when i download something off of the net..... if it the information i download will dissappear when i shut down my computer?>
<iHeartKem_> thanks HymnToLife
<eno> iHeartKem_: totem is supposed to work, but I find it doesn't always
<cafuego> active-matrix: You cannot edit files in /proc, they're not real files.
<HymnToLife> active-matrix > because even root cannot write to it
<bimberi> active-matrix: why are you editing /proc, it's a directory
<djteenbot> Hey yall question about this : was wondering about when i download something off of the net..... if it the information i download will dissappear when i shut down my computer?>
<active-matrix> i want to change the windows scale
<iHeartKem_> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<cafuego> active-matrix: You can sometimes echo data INTO those files, but don't do that if you don't know why you're doing it or what the effect will be.
<myke> intelikey it keeps crashing
<trappist> djteenbot: no
<_jason> ubotu, tell iHeartKem about w32codecs
<active-matrix> yes i want to use echo
<djteenbot> what do ya mean?
<HymnToLife> !tell iHeartKem about plf
<vmartin> Superbob: im trying clonecd method.  it seems to be going faster that way
<HymnToLife> ubotu, you suck :/
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cafuego> active-matrix: "I want to change the windows scale" makes exactly no sense. What are you trying to accomplish?
<iHeartKem_> !plf
<trappist> djteenbot: the browser caches it
<ubotu> Wish i knew, iHeartKem_
<iHeartKem_> ubotu doesnt know what PLF is
<ubotu> iHeartKem_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<stef65> iHeartKem: U need to get this from the debian marillat repo's... but don't add them to ur sources.list...
<djteenbot> can we create our own chat rooms on here on linux?
<_jason> teach him
<HymnToLife> iHeartKem > google it
<trappist> !tell iHeartKem_ about repos
<iHeartKem_> hmmm
<cafuego> !info plf
<trappist> iHeartKem_: iirc plf is a mandrake thing
<synackuator> how come ubuntu tells me that my flash drive is read only when it's not
<iHeartKem_> i know how to do it on other distro's
<cafuego> !plf is <reply> #mandrake is there -->
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<synackuator> i've tried chmod and chowning it
<djteenbot> Thanks yall for your help :)
<iHeartKem_> can i extract the codecs from the mplayer website into the mplayer codecs directory on ubuntu ?
<iHeartKem_> (if i can find it of course)
<trappist> iHeartKem_: yes, into /usr/lib/win32
<jessid> hello!!!
<chaumurky> hm hdparm -E1 doesn't seem to make a difference. Bummer.
<cafuego> synackuator: chmod and chown don't have any affect on filesystems that don't support permissions (like fat32)
<j2daosh> can someone explain to me why i dont have permission to use my sound card?
<cafuego> !w32codecs
<jessid> some of you have configured the puto wine???
<_jason> iHeartKem, go to the link ubotu gave you and you can install it easily from a .deb
<Seveas> plf is also an Ubuntu thing
<cafuego> !tell  iHeartKem_ -about w32codecs
<trappist> yeah?
<stef65> j2daosh: maybe u r not a member of group 'audio' ???
<synackuator> cafuego, it's mouted rw 0 0 on /media/sda1 vfat
<j2daosh> how do i make myself a member of that group?
<Seveas> !no plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<cafuego> synackuator: Yes, root can write to it then, users can't, by default.
<nipplesrulz> sup ^_^
<nipplesrulz> ok new project:
<synackuator> cafuego, root can't even write to it, but i can use it on windows just fine
<nipplesrulz> i want to access r/w my ext3 partition from windows
<nipplesrulz> how can i do such a think?
<jessid> i mean, i have not been able to fix this error: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<skon> Anyone know why my libqt3-mt-dev package is broken??It doesn't work
<nipplesrulz> *thing
<HymnToLife> nipplesrulz > you can't
<active-matrix> how do i su root
<active-matrix> su root
<j2daosh> stef... how do i edit the group?
<active-matrix> does not work
<Seveas> nipplesrulz, google.com/search?q=explore2fs
<gnomefreak> active-matrix  use sudo
<Dr_Willis> Huh? I r/w my ext3 from windows all the time.
<nipplesrulz> HymnToLife i heard there was a driver for that.. yeah ok thanx sev
<j2daosh> active... sudo
<bimberi> j2daosh: type "groups" to see it you already are, if not "sudo adduser <username> audio"
<nipplesrulz> er Seveas :D
<Seveas> !tell active-matrix about sudo
<active-matrix> i dont want to use sudo
<dooglus> HymnToLife: what do you mean, you can't?
<active-matrix> i want to use root
<HymnToLife> Seveas > if I remember well, explore2fs is read-only
<Dr_Willis> nipplesrulz,  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<cafuego> !plf is also for filthy i386 users only
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<bimberi> active-matrix: sudo -i
<Seveas> active-matrix, with sudo you cab become root
<gnomefreak> active-matrix su isnt used by default in ubuntu
<Seveas> !plf =~ s/filthy //
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<active-matrix> i can not edit the proc with sudo damni
<active-matrix> damnit
<cafuego> active-matrix: DO NOT just willy-nilly mess in /proc!
<active-matrix> i need root
<siriusnova> lol
<j2daosh> man
<Seveas> active-matrix, 'edit proc?'
<cafuego> active-matrix: You obviously have no idea what you're doing there!
<siriusnova> editing proc :)
<HymnToLife> active-matrix > why do you want to edit /proc in the first place ?
<siriusnova> hehe
<cafuego> active-matrix: WHAT are you trying to ACCOMPLISH?
<northie> In a freak accident, I learnt the other day what 'sudo' meant in Spanish.
* Dr_Willis wonders what needs edited in proc.
<stef65> nipplesrulz: there's only unstable ext2-drivers for win2000 and xp.... but be aware... it's for ext2, so there's pretty of a chance to ruin ur partition if u write to them under windows....
<northie> It's fitting.
* gnomefreak never heard of proc and im thinking thats  agood thing
<Seveas> active-matrix, google.com/search?q=clue
<jessid> none have played with wine?
<Seveas> northie, enlighten us
<iHeartKem_> Thanks, I figured it out
<northie> Seveas: Sudo = I sweat.
<cafuego> active-matrix: Because otherwise you will BREAK your system.
<dooglus> nipplesrulz: this will let you read and write ext3 from windows: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<HymnToLife> lmao
<j2daosh> ok i got nothing with google...
<iHeartKem_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Seveas> northie, hehe
<j2daosh> i cant get my sound card to work
<northie> it's awesoe.
<active-matrix> oh yes i want to break my system
<northie> Hey j2, join the club.
<j2daosh> lol
<Seveas> active-matrix, http://www.microsoft.com/
<northie> j2daosh, checked all the wiki thingies?
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<cafuego> active-matrix: Then random 'dd' calls would be more efficient.
<Superbob> j2daosh, whats the problem
<HymnToLife> active-matrix > get a hammer, you will save you some hassle then :p
<iHeartKem_> he can't play mp3s I bet
<northie> Hey Superbob, help me instead.
<HymnToLife> lmao Seveas
<Superbob> hmmm
<j2daosh> esd says i dont have permission...totem says i dont have the proper decoders, and xmms says something is blocking my soundcard/its not configured right/i have the wrong oputput set
<active-matrix> how can i get my root password
<cmatheson> active-matrix: maybe 'sudo passwd'?
<bimberi> active-matrix: "sudo -i", with your own password, will get you a root shell
<cafuego> active-matrix: Can you answer my question? What are you trying to accomplish by modifyning info in /proc?
<stef65> j2daosh: xmms needs to be told to use esd...
<Kyral> what
<Seveas> active-matrix, 1 tablespoon of honey, 3 cloves of garlic and a teaspoon of cinnamon
<j2daosh> the volume control says i dont have a soundcard
<Kyral> modifying info in proc
<j2daosh> the device manager see it
<Kyral> wtf why?!
<HymnToLife> cafuego > he told it, he wants to break his system
<cafuego> Kyral: yes, I've been trying to get him to tell me for 10 minutes.
<siriusnova> j2daosh - what kind of computer do you have, laptop or desktop?
<Superbob> j2daosh, bear in mind you can normally have only one audio app running at a time
<northie> Hey j2daosh, what's your card?
<j2daosh> desktop
<bulio|lap> can I install an older ubuntu version?
<j2daosh> yeah i know super... but i cant get any of them to work
<bulio|lap> I keep getting debootstrap problem
<Kyral> j2daosh: You are nuts
<northie> Superbob: My Sb Live! works just fine from the Live CD, but not at all in my proper install.  I've switched cards a few times, so I suppose that'll explain it, but is there a way I can fix my sound without reinstalling Ubuntu yet again?
<HymnToLife> bulio|lap > why not ?
<bulio|lap> debootstrap problem
<j2daosh> why am i nuts?
<Kyral> j2daosh: You CANNOT modify info in /proc
<j2daosh> lol im not nuts... im a noob...
<Superbob> northie, tyoe alsamixer make sure the channels are not muted
<exosyst> Hi again, fixed wireless (for those who remember question). Is there a way to install an older version of some software as i think i broke SMEG by using a new library
<bimberi> Kyral: j2daosh isn't the one wanting to modify /proc
<siriusnova> j2daish - laptop or desktop?
<j2daosh> im not trying to mod the /proc info... i dont even know what the /proc is
<_jason> Kyral, lol wrong person
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> desktop
<iHeartKem_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<iHeartKem_> ;)
<northie> Superbob: haven't got alsamixer, in fact.
<j2daosh> im not gonna mess with files i dont know anything about... im not stupid
<siriusnova> j2daosh - what kind of sound card is it?
<Superbob> /proc/sleep
<j2daosh> its a ac 97 realtek thing from via tech
<cafuego> yeah, let me upgrade the CPU by setting the mhz to 3000 in /proc
<siriusnova> disable "Plug and Play" in the bios
<Kyral> j2daosh: /proc is a "mirror" of the current system processes
<siriusnova> that might help
<HymnToLife> lmao cafuego
<Superbob> northie, really i thought it was a default package?
<j2daosh> kryal... then i definately aint touching that yet
<northie> Superbob: but anyhow, aplay -l says I haven't got a card. lspci finds it, thopugh.
<cafuego> HymnToLife: don't laugh, I'm leet!
<Kyral> its quite literally generated when the system boots
<HymnToLife> and give it 1G ahe memory
<HymnToLife> cache*
<Kyral> j2daosh: I thought it was literally impossible to modify the ifo
<northie> Superbob, Well, hoom. All right, I have it, but it won't open.
<northie> Superbob: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<cmatheson> northie: sounds like you're sound card wasn't detected... does /dev/dsp show up?
<j2daosh> lol i could find a way
<cafuego> HymnToLife: It's alrteady got 1.5GB (and I note it's swapping 13Mb too!)
<roune> can someone help me, just a short question?
<northie> Shoot, roune.
<j2daosh> and it would be a complete accident
<j2daosh> lol
* Kyral thinks he should write a WikiPage explaining the Linux Filesystem
<HymnToLife> w00t, THAT is one hell of a CPU :p
<Superbob> northie, you most likely dont have the module loaded for it
<Dr_Willis> Kyral,  be sure ones not allready been done. :P
<cafuego> HymnToLife:
<stef65> So nobody in here is having a clue about the broken via-xorg driver in breezy? just a link to a faq or something to read???
<HymnToLife> sure :p
<j2daosh> northie im having the same problem kinda...
<Dr_Willis> stef65,  checked the wiki and forums yet?
* cafuego wonders what's eating all that ram, coz it's not being used as cache/buffer
<stef65> yup!
<j2daosh> mine says "ALSA lib confmisc.c:560:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0"
<roune> i reacently installed ubuntu, and then i needed to use su, but, i didnt know the pass .. Oo
<northie> cmatheson: Well. Hmm. I don't think so.
<j2daosh> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: Permission denied
<cmatheson> cafuego: did you try running top and sorting by memory usage?
<Kyral> ubotu tell roune about RootSudo
<northie> Superbob, that's what, modprobe emu10k1?
<roune> so i types sudo su and made a new pass, is that bad?
<crimsun> j2daosh: are you using Breezy?
<cafuego> cmatheson: Yeah, biggest is X with about 80Mb
<j2daosh> whatever that means
<Dr_Willis> roune,  Congratulations! you just asked FAQ #1.
<j2daosh> yeah im using breezy
<Dr_Willis> :)
<skon> Anyone know why the libqt3-mt-dev package is broken whenever I try to use it with apt-get or synaptic?
<crimsun> j2daosh: cat /proc/asound/cards
<roune> lol
<cmatheson> northie: ok, if you don't have /dev/dsp then you don't have the appropriate module loaded for your sound cared
<roune> i see :D
<cafuego> roune: You should have used 'sudo' and your user password.
<Kyral> roune: Checkout the link that Ubotu pmsged
<roune> but i dont like sudo :D
<northie> cmatheson, fixitfixit?
* Kyral falls down
<j2daosh> 0 [V8235          ] : VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<j2daosh>                      VIA 8235 with AD1980 at 0xe000, irq 22
<cmatheson> cafuego: crazy, and free doesn't show it being used as cache... i don't know
<cafuego> roune: It's exactly THE SAME as 'su'
<cmatheson> northie: i don't know, what kind of sound card is it
<Kyral> cafuego: its more like su -c
<j2daosh> should i edit that somhow?
<roune> but its 2 charachters longer :D
<cafuego> roune: 'sudo -s' -> shell.
<crimsun> j2daosh: you haven't tried to compile your own ALSA drivers, have you?
<kaoticorder> Does anyone have experience with GRUB and IDE-PCI cards?
<j2daosh> lol i dont even know what compiling is lol
<northie> What is /dev/dsp supposed to be, anyhow? I mean, how do I check if I have it or not?
<cmatheson> northie: ls /dev/dsp
* winterborne dies
* cafuego goes to lie down under his desk and does poo
<j2daosh> u do a cd /dev/dsp
<cmatheson> northie: it's the sound-card's device file
<crimsun> j2daosh: paste the output from ''lsmod'' onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<northie> I have that. And a dsp1 and a dspw.
<crimsun> northie: /dev/dsp is provided in Ubuntu by ALSA's OSS emulation
<stef65> northie: a simple 'ls /dev/dsp*' will tell you....
<tom__> hello
<j2daosh> ok its there...whatever all that was
<northie> Right. And I've got stuff called /dev/dsp  /dev/dsp1  /dev/dspW
<tom__> is this a ubuntu chat room?
<kaoticorder> Does anyone have experience with the GRUB CLI?
<northie> Yes, tom. Yes.
<trappist> tom__: it's an ubuntu channel.
<_jason> tom__, support channel
<crimsun> j2daosh: please pass me the url next time
<soldieruk400> tell you what iff some one wanted to compleatly fix my unbuntu in terms of stile and look id gladly let some body use remote lol
<tom__> sweet!!!!
<stef65> northie: so ur a nearly a recording studio owner... :-)
<northie> stef65, har-di-fricking-har.
<Superbob> northie, and lsmod shows some snd_ modules
<soldieruk400> im scared of mucking it up :O)
<northie> i have no soound.
<j2daosh> oh... im sorry
<crimsun> northie: cat /proc/asound/cards
<northie> And the card's an Sb Live! 5.1, to whoever did the asking.
<tom__> so does anyone use darkstat
<tom__> ?
<roune> well, can u use su insread of sudo?
<roune> ^^
<crimsun> northie: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rambo3> same as mine cound card
<purpleheartusmc> Any ideas of where to get a linux ready box for cheap?
<Phoul> Gah anyone know about boa contructer?
<Kyral> purpleheartusmc: junkyard? <Seriously>
<Phoul> constructer
<rambo3> walmart
<Phoul> Anyone know about it
<crimsun> j2daosh: (still waiting for the url)
<j2daosh> did u get it?
<purpleheartusmc> ty rambo
<j2daosh> i dont know how to use irc really
<northie> crimsun - no need, it's short: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<Phoul> Anyone know about boa constructer?
<crimsun> northie: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<crimsun> j2daosh: just paste me the url of the paste
<northie> crimsun: 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5679
<trappist> Phoul: some python thing iirc.  an ide?
<bimberi> roune: well yes, but it means setting up a root password, meaning another password to manage
<Nerened> purpleheartusmc: mine was from the trash
<Phoul> Gah does anyone know how to USE it
<nipplesrulz> Seveas http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<_jason> Phoul, have you visited #python yet?
<nipplesrulz> im gonna test it with read/write
<crimsun> j2daosh: and output from ''amixer''?
<nipplesrulz> ill write up a report in a week or two on the forums ;)_
<roune> okay, :D
<trappist> Phoul: might try in #python
<roune> um,, did u have the link? ^^
<bulio|lap> I have ubuntu 4.10
<northie> Can I unload one of the lsmod things?
<crimsun> northie: I need ''lsmod'' output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org, too
<bulio|lap> can I upgrade to 5.10 usintg apt-get?
<northie> It might be my now disabled onboard blocking stuff up.
<crimsun> bulio|lap: yes
<northie> crimsun, getting right on it. thanks.
<techrush> i like ubuntu
<j2daosh> admin@Admin:~$ amixer
<j2daosh> amixer: Mixer attach default error: Permission denied
<techrush> it has the polish and everything just works like on pclinuxos
<techrush> but it feels faster
<crimsun> j2daosh: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<j2daosh> didn't work
<northie> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5680
<j2daosh> admin@Admin:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<j2daosh> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-via82xx snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device.
<j2daosh> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-via82xx snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device.
<northie> I wanna do that forced reload thing.
<northie> That looks hot.
<crimsun> j2daosh: and now amixer? (don't flood here)
<northie> crimsun, tell me to do a forced reload.
<j2daosh> it did all that and "new devices" popped up but it said null and when i went to the sys->pref->sounds it doesn't give me an sound cards to chose
<crimsun> northie: you have OSS/Free drivers loaded.
<crimsun> northie: sudo modprobe -r emu10k1 ac97_codec
<northie> What does the -r do?
<crimsun> it unloads them
<northie> Okay.
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5681
<northie> And now I should do what?
<crimsun> northie: then, sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<northie> FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.
<northie> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_emu10k1
<crimsun> northie: did you compile your own kernel and/or ALSA drivers?
<northie> No.
<bulio|lap> will I have a better chance of no corruption by using bittorrent?
<Kyral> bulio|lap: its more like burning it slower
<crimsun> northie: what Ubuntu install is this?
<crimsun> j2daosh: groups|grep audio && ls -l /dev/snd/controlC0
<northie> Breezy. The thing that could've messed with it is that I've played around with a pair of different cards, including my onboard, with this install.
<crimsun> northie: meaning what version and how it was installed
<z0rz> hmm
<crimsun> northie: uname -r
<northie> 2.6.12-10-k7
<bulio|lap> or should I dl ubuntu 5.04
<bulio|lap> and upgrade?
<j2daosh> all it did was give me a command line?
<z0rz> alrigh tI'm trying to install centericq in synaptic and it's wanting to Breezy Badger CD
<z0rz> wtf
<bulio|lap> dling with bittorrent
<crimsun> j2daosh: aha, that's why.
<z0rz> why can't it download it of the net?
<j2daosh> whats why?
<bulio|lap> what speed should I burn it at?
<crimsun> j2daosh: sudo adduser $USER audio
<crimsun> j2daosh: then log out and back into GNOME
<trappist> z0rz: update your sources.list and take the cd sources out
<bulio|lap> what burning speed should I set it?
<bulio|lap> this laptop burn at 8X max
<bulio|lap> so 4X?
<arthur> hello, can someone help me, i'm actually trying to install daimonin on my ubuntu linux
<z0rz> trappist wher's sources.list at?
<trappist> in /etc/apt
<northie> You're fretting too much, bulio. 4x sounds fine, but 8x probably would be just as.
<j2daosh> it says im already a member of audio
<j2daosh> but when i do groups it doesn't say i am?....
<z0rz> could I just get it with apt-get?
<crimsun> j2daosh: then you couldn't have had just a blank line returned
<crimsun> j2daosh: echo $USER
<trappist> z0rz: yes, after you fix your sources.list
<bulio|lap> northie: 2 other CDs with seperate PCs and .isos failed
<j2daosh> $user returns a blank space
<northie> bulio|lap, Jesus.
<northie> bulio|lap, Okay. I'll be quiet.
<j2daosh> admin@Admin:~$ echo $user
<j2daosh> admin@Admin:~$
<bulio|lap> ?
<bulio|lap> exactly
<Dr_Willis>  echo $USER
<j2daosh> except there is a space between the 2 prompts
<j2daosh> oh
<j2daosh> lol
<Dr_Willis> not 'user' :P
<crimsun> northie: sudo depmod -a && modinfo snd_emu10k1|head -1
<bulio|lap> should I download once more, burn at 4X, and dl with bittorrent?
<j2daosh> forgot its all case sensitve
<bulio|lap> or get 5.04?
<arthur> anyone to help me in compiling daimonin ?
<z0rz> apt-get centericq?
<northie> crimsun, modinfo: could not find module snd_emu10k1
<j2daosh> ok i did and it showed me my name
<j2daosh> ...
<bulio|lap> anyone?
<arthur> somenone
<z0rz> and what do I need to change in sources.list ? I commented out the cd-rom...
<arthur> i'm french
<B_166-ER> why cant I just install the updates ?  it always says that it wasnt able to install everything
<arthur> i dont speack english very well
<crimsun> northie: are you _positive_ you haven't mucked with anything kernel-related?
<j2daosh> ok im added now
<crimsun> j2daosh: now, groups|grep audio
<j2daosh> keeps giving me a blank line
<j2daosh> dmin@Admin:~$ groups |grep audio
<j2daosh> admin@Admin:~$
<northie> crimsun, Eh. Yeah. Yes. This has been clean since format, except hardware.
<crimsun> j2daosh: sudo adduser admin audio
<j2daosh> but im added here "admin@Admin:~$ groups admin
<j2daosh> admin : admin daemon bin sys adm tty disk mail audio backup crontab ssh
<arthur> so, nobody to help me ?
<northie> crimsun, And possibly an attempt at alsa drivers for a bad card. can't quite recall.
<northie> crimsun, But went the module route with those, not the kernel one.
<arthur> ( pleaaaase )
<B_166-ER> how can i have unidentified packages in the updates if only universe and MAIN repos are activated ?
<crimsun> northie: please reinstall the kernel image: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<northie> crimsun, One thing I did was change a module conf. somewhere or other, at the behest of someone in the channel, to include the line 'emu10k1'.
<Art_> What is the best way to get all of the etra stuff: Java, Flash, RealPlayer, MPlayer, etc. working in kubuntu?  Is there a good HOWTO?
<northie> arthur, quest-que tu voulais?
<crimsun> northie: no, you must not use emu10k1.
<bobbyg> hello
<arthur> northie : je n'arrive pas  compiler daimonin
<Art_> extra
<crimsun> arthur: please be patient.
<arthur> ok, i'll be patient, no problem
<Cokey> could someone help me?
<B_166-ER> #ubuntu-fr pour un canal en francais
<bobbyg> is there a really good slide show app for ubuntu/
<crimsun> j2daosh: ls -l /dev/snd/controlC0
<northie> crimsun, okie.
<crimsun> arthur: what's the issue?
<_jason> bobbyg, OOo Impress
<arthur> thanks
<bobbyg> impress!?
<Cokey> im trying to install VLC media player on this and i dont know how, could someone help?
<arthur> well, i have lots of errors about SDL
<j2daosh> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 0 2005-12-12 17:42 /dev/snd/controlC0
<chrisx1> how do i unpack a tar.gz
<arthur> but i did install SDL and it's source
<arthur> but there's always the problem
<HymnToLife> Cokey > sudo apt-get install vlc
<crimsun> Cokey: enable the universe repository and install vlc
<bobbyg> who is this seveas guy
<phreq> chirsx1: tar -zx <file>
<crimsun> bobbyg: he's a Ubuntu member, why?
<skon> Nobody can help me with trying to install libqt3-mt-dev via apt-get and synaptic???
<chrisx1> ty
<Kyral> Cokey: sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-alsa
<phreq> De nada.
<Kyral> bobbyg: Seveas is uber cool dude
<bobbyg> I had friends of mine who were bumped from here and I know they didn't do anything wrong
<HymnToLife> bobbyg > yoou'd better not piss Seveas off
<bobbyg> he bumped them
<phreq> man gzip & man tar will be helpful.
<HymnToLife> or he will do you nasty things
<bobbyg> I piss off anyone that has an adult body and a childish mind
<crimsun> j2daosh: whoami
<chrisx1> bobbyg: they obviosly did....
<bobbyg> not likely
<j2daosh> admin
<chrisx1> Yes...
<Seveas> bobbyg, instead of ranting, why not simply ask?
<northie> crimsun, it's reinstalled.
<Kyral> Indeed!
<northie> crimsun, restart?
<bobbyg> hthe only possiblity is that this seveas character is an extreme immature
<chrisx1> Just like u at this moment in time
<chrisx1> :(
<j2daosh> lol
<Seveas> I don't need such crap
<HymnToLife> bobbyg > yeah, coming in to complain abouh nothing without asking is s0000000000000 mature...
<bulio|lap> anyone else have debootstrap problem?
<crimsun> northie: no, modinfo snd_emu10k1|head -1
<chrisx1> Just like u at this moment in time
<j2daosh> well thats what happens when u talk about a guy that hosts a repository
<j2daosh> lol
<chrisx1> :D
<bobbyg> hello seveas
<bobbyg> very clever
<bobbyg> but again childish
<chrisx1> bobbyg: stfu u kid
<Kyral> ....this guy sounds familier
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bobbyg!*@*]  by Seveas
<j2daosh> lol sev
<chrisx1> BAN HIM:D
<chrisx1> lol
<chrisx1> oo
<chrisx1> to slow
<chrisx1> :p
<aford> if a .htaccess file does not point to a password file, is there a default password file anywhere that I can add one to?
<j2daosh> jenda was right.. lol ur pretty cool
<Seveas> chrisx1, do NOT ask for bans
<chrisx1> o
<chrisx1> :$
<Seveas> I don't like banning people
<MickMcMack> Seveas, can you add the "ask protocol" to the bot. >_>;
<chrisx1> U know u do:D
<techrush> how can i make it so ubuntu does not try to syncronize the system clock with that website clock ?
<trappist> aford: no
<Seveas> !tell MickMcMack about add
<aford> trappist
<crimsun> banning is only used as a last resort here.
<aford> trappist where do I add a user then?
<ompaul> chrisx1, you have been asked to put it all on one line that is so much noise, it is not right
<Seveas> techrush, sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<skon> techrush: Adminstration: Date and Time
<aford> that will work with the .htaccess file?
<techrush> thanks to both of you
<MickMcMack> Seveas, awesome, didn't know it was public. ^_^
<northie> crimsun, filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko
<j2daosh> ok damnit... this sound card thing is kicking my @ss...
<chrisx1> ompaul: sowwy </3
<andrew_> I just added a catchall virtual user to my postfix config, and now all mail is being delivered there - even stuff that should go to real users. Is there a way to get postfix to process the real stuff first, then the catchall?
<j2daosh> how do i set up ssh so i can let someone in to fix it?
<Seveas> j2daosh, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<crimsun> j2daosh: hmm, so your user is named 'admin'?
<j2daosh> yeah
<crimsun> j2daosh: and ''groups|grep audio'' returns nothing?
<skon> jwda0sh: make sure you have your router forwarded to accept port 22 and forward it to your computer's IP
<j2daosh> nope
<Cokey> does anyone know how to make dc++ work with linux?
<ompaul> chrisx1, pm?
<j2daosh> it only says im part of the audio if i do a groups admin
<crimsun> j2daosh: but ''groups admin|grep audio'' does?
<northie> Cokey, use synaptic to grab valknut?
<j2daosh> yep
<chrisx1> ompaul: why?
<czer323> This channel is amazing.
<northie> Cokey, valknut's an opensource, linux-compatible dc client.
<czer323> I love just sitting reading everything.
<Cokey> that will work in place of dc++
<j2daosh> where is the source .list file?
<czer323> it's like a streaming source of knowledge.
<j2daosh> i have to rename it back to source.list
<crimsun> j2daosh: try this: create a new user, sudo adduser test && sudo adduser test audio
<Cokey> thanks
<crimsun> j2daosh: then log in as the 'test' user
<northie> czer323, you'll go mad.
<Cokey> oh and how can i see my current upload and download speeds? and how do i cap them?
<czer323> They say that genius borders madness. ;)
<crimsun> northie: did you paste the output I requested?
<j2daosh> how do i log in as test without logging out of me?
<northie> czer323, so that's why canada's where it's at..
<northie> crimsun, filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko
<phreq> j2, su
<crimsun> j2daosh: Applications> System Tools
<crimsun> j2daosh: try the login as different/new user
<crimsun> northie: good. now, sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<aford> if a .htaccess file does not point to a password file, is there a default password file anywhere that I can add usename and password? if so where is it? if not how do I add a new username and password that the htaccess file will recognise?
<northie> crimsun, Hey, stuff's going down.
<northie> crimsun, things popped up in my gnome saying it'd detected stuff. So I had messed the kernel up after all?
<crimsun> northie: not the kernel, just the drivers for your sound card.
<j2daosh> well what the hell... the test account works
<northie> crimsun, but still had to redownload the kernel?
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> can i delete the admin account and rename the test account admin?
<crimsun> j2daosh: I recommend you create a new user and use that one instead of 'admin'
<j2daosh> ok
<northie> crimsun: I can choose a sound card under preferences/sound now, which is nice. Should it work right awaY?
<crimsun> j2daosh: then please file a bug on bugzilla with the description that a user named 'admin' doesn't have proper access to groups listed in ''groups''
<techrush> that is a very nice feature northie
<crimsun> northie: it requires a restart of the sound apps
<j2daosh> lol do wha?
<Cokey> valknut didnt work
<crimsun> j2daosh: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Murrlin> I deleted the only 'xserver', even tho gdm starts one for me, in the config
<crimsun> j2daosh: have you created a new user yet?
<northie> Won't take up more of your time, crimsun. Big thanks.
<j2daosh> yeah
<j2daosh> created a "shared" account
* Murrlin scrambling to get to the specific window
<crimsun> northie: np, you're not taking up my time
<arthur> here are my errors with daimonin's "make all" : http://ubuntu-fr.pastebin.ca/33453
<MickMcMack> ubotu ask is The ask protocol: FACT, asking to ask a question is the second biggest waste of bandwidth on the intarweb, (the first being this message), so please don't ask to ask, just ask away!
<ubotu> ...but ask is already something else...
<MickMcMack> >_<
<MickMcMack> ~asl
<MickMcMack> ~ask *
<Cokey> how can i open .avi's on this thing?
<ToR911> can someone recomend me, a Light c++ editor (will be nice having debug & compile in it) its for vmware with only 192Ram so heavy editors are a problem
<MickMcMack> Lies and slander. -_-;
<Dr_Willis> intarweb ?
<northie> Worked anyhow, crimsun. I've got sound. Awesome. One week without it, I think I developed tics.
<Razor-X> nickrud: asl?!?!?!
<Razor-X> errr
<MickMcMack> Dr_Acemaster, yes indeedly.
<Seveas> ToR911, vim
<MickMcMack> * Dr_Willis
<Murrlin> ok there's the config screen
<Razor-X> MickMcMack: asl?!?!
<Cokey> what is the best dc++ for linux?
<Murrlin> what do I enter?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<MickMcMack> !tell MickMcMack about ask
<Seveas> Razor-X, it was a typo :)
<Cokey> it doesnt find valknut
<Razor-X> MickMcMack: 999/n/australia's down under
<Razor-X> :P
<Razor-X> Seveas: I realized that, had to play on it though :P
<MickMcMack> x)
<MickMcMack> ubotu ask-protocol is The Ask Protocol: FACT, asking to ask a question is the second biggest waste of bandwidth on the intarweb, (the first being this message), so please don't ask to ask, just ask away!
<ubotu> MickMcMack: okay
<MickMcMack> Wehay. ^_^
<Pianomany2k> Where can a find an MP3 decoder? I'm surprised it isn't standard with the installation
<Seveas> !tell Pianomany2k about mp3
<soldieruk400> i need one for my ipod to
<crimsun> j2daosh: ok, what is the output from ''groups'' ?
<Cokey> which is best for .nzb files?
<Cokey> i have no idea how to open them
<crimsun> Cokey: I presume you could try newsleecher in wine
<Razor-X> Cokey: I would suggest a google search :P, and maybe a bit of context on what's in the file, and where you got it from
<Dido-> !tell Dido- about rar
<Dido-> ;))
<Cokey> from any .nzb file search
<Cokey> nzbsrus.com
<Cokey> how do i configure wine
<Cokey> i tried earlier
<crimsun> you shouldn't need to configure it at all
<Dido-> Cokey hard
<crimsun> just install it, then: wine foo.exe
<Cokey> how do i install it?
<crimsun> sudo aptitude install wine
<sklav> which version of wine is in the repo?
<crimsun> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<Pianomany2k> Seveas: I didn't catch that message about the MP3...my connection locked
<Cokey> Reading package lists... Done
<Cokey> Building dependency tree
<Cokey> Initializing package states... Done
<Cokey> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Cokey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Cokey> thats what it said
<chrisx1> !tell Pianomany2k about mp3
<sklav> are u using synaptic?
<crimsun> Cokey: close synaptic or any other tools
<Cokey> ok
<Jaymac> Cokey, if synaptic and update are closed, check service monitor
<Cokey> pastebin.com/461641
* HymnToLife is listening to Let Me Hear You Call My Name by Charles, Ray
<Cokey> is that correct?
<chrisx1> np: Eminem - When I'm Gone - Dirty
<chrisx1> :P
<Dido-> HymnToLife are you using xmms? tell me how to get that plugin installed if you are
<pulver> hey! i know some ppl that know some ppl that barely know howto point and click on stuff so i was thinking is there a way to add a windoze self-extracting executable to an archive like zip, tar, rar etc from within linux?
<crimsun> chrisx1: that's considered spam, too.
<chrisx1> :(
<HymnToLife> Dido- > nope, I'm using amarok
<Cokey> what is service monitor?
<Dido-> chrisx1  are you using xmms? tell me how to get that plugin installed if you are
<chrisx1> Dido-: i got xmms
<Dido-> ;] 
<Dido-> oh
<Dido-> ;)
<chrisx1> xlack for xchat
<chrisx1> nees xmms for perl
<chrisx1> *needs
<tj_> hello all
<pulver> hello
<tipnmo> hello
<HymnToLife> hi tj_
<tj_> any one know where to put scripts of startup
<tj_> i thought it was /etc/init.d/rcx.d  but its not there
<bimberi> Cokey: are running ubuntu on PowerPC?
<techrush> mmm power pc
<Seveas> tj_, /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to enable them
<Cokey> no
<Cokey> live cd
<Cokey> on mtiger
<tj_> Seveas, do you create file?
<dnB> can someone tell me where the xchat folder is? on www.xchat.org it says /usr/share/xchat/ , however that folder doesnt exist
<Cokey> im new, if you couldnt tell....i just got it earlier today
<nipplesrulz> hey Seveas what was that nice thing that access linux files from windows? based on putty or the like? scm sfm stp or something?
<Cokey> ive never used linux and need all the help i can get
<HymnToLife> dnB > to do what ?
<Kyral> dnB: you mean personal settings?
<Seveas> dnB, dpkg -L xchat
<Cokey> i just need to know how to get dc++ and how to open .nzb files
<cafuego> mtiger?
<HymnToLife> Cokey > you've come to the right place then :)
<bimberi> Cokey: wine only runs on i386
<Cokey> tiger
<Seveas> nipplesrulz, winscp
<Kyral> dnB: Your personal settings are in ~/.xchat2
<Cokey> oh it does/
<cafuego> So on powerpc after all.
<Seveas> or pscp from putty
<nipplesrulz> sweet thanx Seveas!
<dnB> Kyral, im actually looking for the pngs for the 'orbs' near the userlist
<nipplesrulz> pscp? o.O
<nipplesrulz> which do you think is a little betteh?
<dnB> which should be in /usr/share/xchat
<Kyral> dnB: NFI ;P
<dnB> Seveas, thanks
<nipplesrulz> personal opinion and all
<Cokey> well is there something else to open .nzb files in powerpc?
<dnB> Kyral, :)
<cafuego> What is a .nzb file?
<cafuego> Apart from BZN in reverse?
* cafuego frightens Seveas 
<Seveas> nipplesrulz, ditching windows and using Ubuntu exclusively would be better
<Zugwrack> Anyone tell me a easy way to cat a list together of files I just installed with synaptic?
<Cokey> its from usenet
<tipnmo> could anyone help me with alittle dirver install problem (first try at linux)
<kemik> Seveas:  everybody cant do tht :(
<Zugwrack> Or does synaptic keep a log?
<Cokey> downloading programs, movies, music
<tipnmo> i follow the directions exactly
<cafuego> Zugwrack: synaptic keeps a log
<kemik> for.ex. there's no skype+wine&broodwar love in ubuntu
<tipnmo> and i get this ian@tipnmo:~/rtl8180-0.21$ make && make install
<tipnmo> Makefile:8: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build/.config: No such file or directory
<tipnmo> make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build/.config'.  Stop.
<Cokey> when you save them off of a website their .nzb files
<kemik> (and the ATI drivers in breezy are horrible)
<nipplesrulz> Seveas currently with a dual boot box and a linux only box..
<Seveas> .nzb is not usable on linux
<Cokey> what?
<Cokey> for real?
<nipplesrulz> till i get better at a few things i need it >_<
<dnB> Seveas, knzb?
<Zugwrack> cafuego: Thanks..in /var/log? Or in the synaptic dir?
<Seveas> nipplesrulz, I never used either one of those, so I can't say
<nipplesrulz> besides there is no good replacement for utorrent.com
<crimsun> tipnmo: install linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential and gcc-3.4
<Seveas> dnB, are you kidding me?
<Seveas> !info knzb
<dnB> !info knzb
<Seveas> <ubotu> Package 'knzb' does not exist.
<dnB> wtf
<dnB> brb
<cafuego> Zugwrack: Syanptic -> File-> History
<tipnmo> i did get build ess.
<Cokey> no just .nzb
<Zugwrack> cafuego: Kewl thanks!!
<Cokey> no knzb
<earldude1> Why is it that apache 2 gets installed in the /etc/ directory when I read about tutorials that say the server is supposed to be installed in /usr/local/web/apache???
<dnB> Seveas, http://dmp.org.uk/linux/knzb/
<cmatheson> earldude1: that would only be if you compiled it yourself
<dnB> woot.
<cafuego> NZB looks like it might be proprietary
<earldude1> oh.
* bimberi googles nzb and gets "New Zealand Bloodstock Ltd"
<Seveas> earldude1, apache does not get installed anywhere specifically
<Seveas> earldude1, dpkg -L apache2
<cmatheson> earldude1: and it's only the config files going in /etc/, the binaries go in /usr/sbin, libs go in /usr/lib, etc.
<earldude1> It doesn't?
* Zugwrack loves Ubuntu PPC....
<Seveas> earldude1, and those tutorials clearly suck
<Cokey> go to www.nzbsrus.com
<dnB> cafuego, Knzb is a KDE binary newsgroup download tool. It parses and loads nzb files, such as those from Newzbin.com (An nzb file is an xml 'index' file, for news posts).
<earldude1> yeah I can see that
<Cokey> RIGHT!
<incipiens> hi all
<cafuego> Cokey: http://docs.newzbin.com/WhatIsAnNZBFile  -> Scroll down to Linux/UNIX
<Cokey> now how do i open those files?
<earldude1> seveas, what is the dpkg -L apache2 command do?
<incipiens> ich kann Pan nicht aufrufen
<Zugwrack> Anyone tell me if I have to do anything special after I mark myself away to show as being back active? X-Chat
<cmatheson> earldude1: lists the files in the apache2 package
<HymnToLife> Zugwrack > /back
<cafuego> Cokey: ... then try to install any of those clients using synaptic or apt-get first.
<Zugwrack> HymnToLife: thank you...
<Seveas> incipiens, apt-get install pan
<incipiens> ja das ging fehlerfrei
<earldude1> hmm, well I guess whaT i'M REALLY trying to figure out here, is WHERE should I set up the actual web pages for apache?
<Cokey> just search in synaptic?
<cmatheson> earldude1: /var/www
<incipiens> wenn ich dan pan oder Pan aufrufe tut sich nix
<cafuego> dnB: Yeah, looks like a joyful warez and/or pr0n distribution format ;-)
<cafuego> !de
<ubotu> de is probably Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<HymnToLife> !de
<tipnmo> crimsun: Package gcc-3.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tipnmo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tipnmo> is only available from another source
<tipnmo> E: Package gcc-3.4 has no installation candidate
<earldude1> Ok, and WHERE is the configuration file that I use to tell apache about my different web site?
<cmatheson> earldude1: /etc/apache2
<dnB> cafuego, it is indeed, its the only reason i still have windows boot
<cafuego> Knnt euch vielleicht dort aus Deutsch weiter diskutieren?
<Cokey> what do i do in apt-get?
<Cokey> type in the program name?
<Seveas> cafuego, #ubuntu-de
<Seveas> :p
<crimsun> tipnmo: you don't have the main repository enabled?
<cafuego> Seveas: Zwei-Eins
<incipiens> Seveas wie soll ich pan aufrufen?
<Seveas>  /kick cafuego Drei
<tipnmo> i dont know
<HymnToLife> cafuego > is your CPU doing well after your latest /proc upgrae ? :p
<cafuego> incipiens: Please join #ubuntu-de if you insist on not using english.
<tipnmo> i dont think i have change anything
<cafuego> HymnToLife: it simply _flies_
<incipiens> ok i am sorry
<HymnToLife> that rocks
<tipnmo> i dont know how to re-enable the main repo.
<incipiens> i was just asking how to start Pan after i installed it
<HymnToLife> I'm gonna upgrade mine to 2,8 THz, it will kick some hard ass :p
<cafuego> HymnToLife: I installed a spare athlonxp as i/o controller as well... repalces teh nforce chipset, that also made is WAY faster.
<tj_> Seveas  i get update-rc.d not found
<cafuego> HymnToLife: keep in mind you can't set it to a faster speed than INT_MAX via /proc
<tj_> do i need to apt-get something
<HymnToLife> too bad :(
<tj_> this is ubuntu 5.10 server
<cmatheson> tj_: did you do it as sudo?
<MMond> He, I'm trying to put Linux on my laptop.. but this comes up after I press "enter" on boot (warty disc): Loading /install/vmlinux: Disk error 20, AX = 4280, drive 82 -- any words?
<tj_> yeah sudo
<B_166-ER> someone here told me to use Serpentine to make Audio cd based on mp3 files, but serpentine doesnt seems to add them to the list..
<cafuego> MMond: try a different CD.
<Cokey> i install nget from synaptic, now where do i find that program?
<Razor-X> MMond: and also, don't use Warty
<tj_> it weird, i thought that was a base command
<Dido-> how should i reboot or turn off my pc ?
<cmatheson> Cokey: /usr/bin?
<ToR911> where does the java package install itself?
<ToR911> and how do u do a file search in linux?
<Kyral> locate
<cmatheson> ToR911: find or locate
<MMond> Alright, just put in the newer one, wish me luck. And I might as well ask now -- I want to have Linux fill the entire drive now . . . and I know nothing of partitioning and such things -- any specific link, or source I can consult to know things of that a bit to manage that part of the installation?
<Cokey> huh?
<earldude1> Hey Thanks cmatheson, seveas, and everyone else for your help.  This irc channel ROCKS
<Dido-> ToR911 or by the menu bar > places> search
<ToR911> where does the java package install itself?
<Cokey> what is that?
<earldude1> ..and so does linux, and ubuntu specifically
<cmatheson> ToR911: well, it's in a pretty funky location, but if you want to use it then run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<tipnmo> so how can i enable the main repository??
<cmatheson> tipnmo: uncomment it in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<MMond> Okay, I have warty on  my laptop currently . . . if I do "apt-get dist-upgrade" - can I expect everything to work out alright?
<cmatheson> MMond: hmm, you may want to dist-upgrade to hoary, and then to breezy
<earldude1> how do I log in as root?  ubuntu doesn't let me.  I realize you can sudo, but why can't I root as well ?
<cmatheson> earldude1: there isn'at a root-account
<sethk> earldude1,you can, actually
<cmatheson> earldude1: i just use 'sudo -s' to get a root shell, but you can run 'sudo passwd' to make a root account
<Dr_Willis> faq #1 :P thats 3 times tonight.
<MMond> cmatheson: So then I should type "apt-get dist-upgrade Hoary" exactly? :s
<sethk> and there certainly is a root account
<sethk> there is just not a root password set by the default install
<bimberi> well there is, but it's disabled
<factotum> sure is, well on my system heh
<Dr_Willis> 'logging in directly to the root account is disabled'
<sethk> however there is a root password set during the expert install
<Subhuman> earldude1, u can do sudo -i -H to stay as root.then type "exit" when uy are doen
<bimberi> earldude1: sudo -i    will give you a root shell
<sethk> bimberi, no, it is not disabled.  It just needs to have the password set
<ToR911> cmatheson: this will set the default java to the new java i installed?
<cmatheson> MMond: no, you're going to have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change all references to 'warty' to 'hoary' and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cmatheson> ToR911: yes, you can choose the new one from a list
<ToR911> ty
<factotum> sudo passwd root -password- something like that
<sethk> no, just  sudo passwd
<Dr_Willis> factotum,  shame... :P
<factotum> haha
<factotum> sorry, just got home
<factotum> kinda out of it atm
<Dr_Willis> heh - my house is a total mad house - with relatives in for the holidays.
<factotum> argh, i know how that goes
<sethk> were there no root account, the system wouldn't even run.  Most of the early processes are owned by root
<earldude1> I did the sudo passwd root, but then If I try to login to the gdm it tells me I can't, I don't remember the message, something about not allowing that root access there.
<Dr_Willis> earldude1,  gdm also has 'root' logging in disabled.
<earldude1> but I like all of the other solutions
<tipnmo> ok well i know this is a horribly dumb question.. but i dont have a clue how to login in root
<Dr_Willis> earldude1,  thats a gdm security feature.,
<Cokey> yea i can find it in /usr/bin but its 47KB
<Cokey> i figure thats too small
<cmatheson> earldude1: gdm doesn't allow you to by default... you'll have to edit your /etc/gdm.conf or something like that... but it's not recommended to log into X as root
<sethk> earldude1, you want to log into X as root?  That can be done but it's a really bad idea
<Cokey> and nothing happens when i click it
<factotum> I still have about a week before that sets in, thought it was bad before, then I got married! Har! sorry... off topic, I know
<Cokey> how do i install it?
<cmatheson> */etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Cokey> i d/led it from synaptic
<earldude1> Ok, thanks everyone.  I'll take your word for it... and use the other solutions for temporarily SUDO'ing in a terminal window
<earldude1> wow, quick answers!!!
<MMond> I've a ridiculously stupid question.. how do I shut down the computer in CLI? "shutdown now" doesn't entirely work
<siko> halt -p
<factotum> sudo shutdown -h now ?
<sethk> earldude1, you can do either type of root access in a terminal window
<Snake785> sudo init 0 could work as well
<curtis-mac> i have a question about the install, this is y first go and im haveing a problem after i am asked to remove the disk and reboot, i am getting stuck at the pre-boot execution enviornment and get the disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter error
<MMond> And all of these things should be "safe" to do?
<marky> Hi all
<earldude1> cool
<mrkoje> MMond,  not sure with ubuntu but fedora you could    telinit 0
<Snake785> they all shutdown the pc properly
<factotum> MMond: yeah you'll be okay
<sethk> MMond, you can do   shutdown -h now
<tipnmo> anybody? how to login as root?
<nipplesrulz> no need
<nipplesrulz> just use sudo
<mrkoje> tipnmo,  you don't.... you use sudo
<nipplesrulz> if you MUST use root then " sudo passwd root "
<sethk> tipnmo, yes, I know how, but why do you want to?
<nipplesrulz> but you can do almost anything with sudo
<sethk> nipplesrulz, just plain sudo passwd
<nipplesrulz> that way you stay out of the habbit of using root
<nipplesrulz> sethk right.. im in the habbit of always defining the username lol
<tipnmo> to edit sources.list
<sethk> tipnmo, using visudo, you can configure to allow your user to do anything specific that root can do
<sethk> tipnmo, so the risk of the more general su is thought to be a bad idea
<marky> anyone know change file assosiations? so movies don't open up in totem?
<Cokey> it says that i d/led nget from synaptic? now where do i find it?
<nipplesrulz> you didnt have it just install it Cokey?
<Cokey> i got it from synaptic
<nipplesrulz> yeah then its installed already
<Cokey> i found it in /usr/bin
<Cokey> but its 47KB
<nipplesrulz> eh
<Cokey> isnt that too small?
<cpare> Hello all
<Yuri> hello!
<nipplesrulz> thats only the executable bit most likely i think
<Cokey> where do i find it?
<fushi> Can anyone help with apache? (seems #apache is a bit dead)
<Snake785> I have a question about running KDE apps in Ubuntu.  I keep getting this error with DCOP.  I've done a lot of searching on ubutuforums.org and via google but I still can't get any kde app from running.  The details for this message is "Could not read network connection list.  Please check that the 'dcopserver' program is running"  Does anyone have any suggestions to solving this? Thanks
<sethk> marky, look at preferred applications on the system menu
<nipplesrulz> sup cpare
<nipplesrulz> what exactly do you need with it Cokey?
<Cokey> to d/l nzb files
<marky> snake785 are you using bluetooth?
<Dido-> When ubuntu starts I get this massage: your $/home.dtmc (or something like that) has illegal permission this prevents you from saving the session bla bl.... how could i fix that
<Razor-X> nipplesrulz: would you please change your nickname? this is a family channel
<Yuri> Any brazillian ubuntu users here? :P
<chrisx1> How do i kill a process
<MMond> Two more trivial questions: What exactly does Ctrl+S and Ctrl+D do?
<Dido-> i've never edited something like this
<Snake785> I dont have any bluetooth devices
<marky> thanks sethk
<sethk> Snake785, starting dcopserver sounds like a reasonable thing to try.
<Cokey> where do i find it?
<marky> ctrl d add bookmark
<fushi> ctrl+s saves I guess :o
<Razor-X> Yuri: if you need to speak another language, there are a multitude of non-English Ubuntu support channels
<dwhsix> sethk: that only does web browser, mail reader, terminal...
<chrisx1> How do i kill a process
<MMond> I know Ctrl+D logs out, but what else does it do? I'm reading a guide, this is what it does but I don't really understand: "Send [End-of-File]  to the current process."
<sethk> dwhsix, yes, but your web browser is also your file browser
<cmatheson> christel: kill <pid> or killall <process_name>
<Razor-X> MMond: depends on the app
<bimberi> Cokey: looks like nget is a command-line program (type nget in a terminal).  klibido might be a better choice
<Yuri> tks Razor, but write in english isn't a problem to me (i guess :P)
<cmatheson> MMond: yes, so if you're using something that wants to read in til it hits EOF (like mail), you could hit ^D to simulate the EOF
<cpare> someone got a moment for an easy one...
<MMond> Razor-X: Yes.. just a term window
<marky> sethk that preffered applications on the system menu only changes 3 things
<Snake785> sethk: The output from running dcopserver is /usr/bin/iceauth: /tmp/dcopPfMg8b:1 bad "add" command line; /usr/bin/iceauth: /tmp/dcopPfMg8b:2 bad "add" command line; DCOPServer self-test failed. Any ideas?
<Razor-X> MMond: I believe basic BASH options follow along with emacs binds
<MMond> Or well, I'm actually on complete CLI right now, and I wish to know how things work so I make the most of it
<Cokey> ok....
<marky> can't change the
<cmatheson> Razor-X: you can configure it to be like vi
<marky> so mpegs are in vlc etv
<Razor-X> cmatheson: yeah, that you can
<marky> etc*
<sethk> Snake785, I would probably log into KDE.  That will get all the KDE stuff up and running and configured.  After that, if you log out and log back into gnome, you should be able to start dcopserver from the command line
<Razor-X> MMond: C-d will delete the character underneath the point
<dwhsix> sethk: so I guess one just needs to change the file associations in firefox or whatever web browser?
<bimberi> ubotu tell marky about defaultapp
<Snake785> I've tried that, but KDE won't start, I'll get that DCOP error and I'll get brought back to the login screen
<Cokey> where do i find klibido....?
<bimberi> hm, looks like ubotu is down
<marky> :(
<sethk> dwhsix, typically, yes.  KDE has a separate config dialog for it, but what it controls is konqueror
<crimsun> ubotu: !test
<Razor-X> MMond: C-b will move the point backwards one character, C-f will move the point forward one character, M-p brings up the last command in the terminal
<tj_> Hey guys i figured out the update-rc.d command
<dwhsix> hmm
<tj_> it goes like this sudo update-rc.d noip2.sh defaults 90
<Razor-X> MMond: if you want research into this stuff, I suggest you first decide whether you prefer vi or emacs style controls
<sethk> Razor-X, try zsh.  It has millions of config options that you can spend a few months playing with if you are so inclined.
<czer323> I'm trying to figure out some of the programs in the system> preferences menu.  Where are they listed?
<sethk> Razor-X, I  much prefer zsh (to bash) for CLI
<Razor-X> sethk: I use zsh, actually, and I love it :)
<sethk> Razor-X, yes, the completion is amazing.
<Kyral> zsh hmm?
<Razor-X> incredible
<bimberi> marky: do you mean file associations in nautilus?  if so, right-click on a file, select properties, then the Open With tab and change the setting
<crimsun> has zsh fixed/added full UTF-8 support?
<Kyral> Tell more!
<cmatheson> what exactly does zsh do that bash doesn't?
<Razor-X> and I've totally stopped using ``cd'' :)
<marky> ah....
<marky> lemme try iy
<Razor-X> (AUTO-CD kicks arse :)
<Kyral> Auto-CD?
<sethk> cmatheson, bunches of small things which, aggregated, reduce the amount of typing by a huge amount
<Kyral> TELL ME MORE NOW!!
<dwhsix> bimberi: that's it
<Razor-X> cmatheson: BASH's completion sucks, really, and it's not nearly as scriptable or configurable as ZSH
<Cokey> ok i found klibido, but its .tar.gz how do i open this?
<Cokey> or install it?
<Cokey> any help?
<sethk> Kyral, autocd means that if you type a directory name, the shell (after realizing that it isn't a command or alias) assumes it is a directory name, and CDs to it
<cmatheson> Razor-X: sethk: interesting, i'll have to check that out
<Yuri> i want to tell about performance on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use that "Bash Completion" package.
<Razor-X> Kyral: auto-cd, if you enter the name of a folder, it'll go there by default, unless it conflicts with the name of a program in your path (although it's not enabled by default)
<Kyral> sethk: jaw drop
<hyphenated> cmatheson: the thing that zsh does that bash doesn't is spawn zealots ;-)
<sethk> cmatheson, some of the best features aren't on by default.  The best way to learn it is to turn on one at a time
<bimberi> Cokey: did you install it using Synaptic?
<marky> bimberi thats exactly it.......... thanks for bei ng so helpfull
<sethk> Kyral, there is also auto-pushd, which turns every CD into a pushd
<tj_> Yuri, having performance issues?
<bimberi> marky: np :)
<Kyral> wtf is a pushd?
<sethk> Kyral, pushd and popd are directory stack commands.
<Cokey> no it doesnt find it
<Razor-X> cmatheson: plus, a lot of cool features from KSH and dare I say it, the *few* useful features from csh shell variants have been added here (like !!)
<Cokey> does it for you?
<Yuri> i have 1Gb of memory but i'm feeling some overhead on my system
<shinu> im getting this error while compiling k3b from source and installing using checkinstall:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.la', which is also in package k3blibs
<shinu> any idea how to come over it?
<sethk> Kyral, I frequently do this:    pushd;  whatever weird stuff I want to do;  popd
<Cokey> i d/led the .tar.gz from sourceforge
<cmatheson> gee that zsh sounds great
<sethk> Kyral, and I end up in the same directory that I started in
<Razor-X> shinu: prepend a ``sudo''
<Kyral> sethk: I have no clue what it means
<Cokey> i got that now, now i dont know how to install it
<sethk> cmatheson, zsh is really worth learning
<MMond> Razor-X: Ahh - (missed your message, just got it) and thanks
<sethk> Kyral, the zsh docs are quite good
<crimsun> I used zsh exclusively for many years
<Kyral> sethk: which package
<czer323> what's the main difference between sudo and gksudo?
<sethk> Kyral, bash also has pushd/popd, by the way
<tj_> Yuri, i have had some issues with Video card drivers slowing me down
<Razor-X> MMond: although, the first step for all of this, I think, is to pick your favorite terminal emulator
<shinu> Razor-X: sudo checkinstall make install? i did that.
<Kyral> zsh, zsh-beta, or zsh30?
<sethk> Kyral, in synaptic, there is a category of "shells"
* cmatheson is reading up on zsh.sf.net...
<sethk> Kyral, zsh
<crimsun> sadly the utf-8 default migration killed me
<bimberi> shinu: uninstall k3blibs
<Kyral> sethk: I use apt-get
<Razor-X> crimsun: can you hop by offtopic and help me decide on a keyboard to get?
<Kyral> you idiot ;P
<Razor-X> shinu: ``sudo checkinstall'' simply
<Kyral> NO!
<sethk> Kyral, I always let everybody else find the bugs in betas for me.  :)
* Kyral stabbity Razor-X
<Yuri> tj_, i don't have video card... my video is onboard...
<shinu> bimberi: ok ill give that a try
<crimsun> Razor-X: I use a standard keyboard with a dvorak keymap
<Kyral> CheckInstall evil
<crimsun> Razor-X: but sure
<shinu> Razor-X: ill try what bimberi said maybe
<sethk> Kyral, I'd have to look up the package name, but I would bet that it starts with zsh  :)
<Kyral> sethk: I just did Apt-Cache search zsh ;P
<Razor-X> crimsun: I also use Dvorak, awesome, but I have the money, and it's Christmas, and it may just be an IBM Model M :)
<Yuri> but i'm felling my system slowing down with ubuntu...
<bimberi> Cokey: it's much better to install using synaptic
<tj_> Have you done all ubuntu updates?
<MMond> Razor-X: I screwed up my X sometime ago . . . and fixing this seems hopeless now, I've been at it for days, months really . . . couldn't get it. As absrud as this sounds now -- I think I'll make my way with this. Perhaps find a few IM clients that work on CLI, I already use w3m, and other similar things . . . don't know, I think I'll wrestle with the idea.
<sethk> Kyral, I think you can get the package name out of synaptic.  hold on.
<Kyral> sethk: I'm NOT using Synaptic
<Razor-X> Yuri: odd, my system flies on Ubuntu with 256 MB RAM
<Yuri> god...
<Razor-X> MMond: you sound like me, only, X never worked on my first Debian install
<Yuri> so, whats wrong
<sethk> Kyral, that's why I was going to get the package name for you
<tristanmike> quick question...how do I pause the scrolling text at boot in Hoary?
<Razor-X> MMond: lemme tell you, it's the *only* way to learn the CLI thoroughly
<Razor-X> :)
<Yuri> i was installed system with default option
<sethk> Kyral, if you were using synaptic, you wouldn't need the package name.
<Kyral> MMond: naim
<cmatheson> MMond: centericq is a pretty decent cli im client
<Yuri> no boot parameters
<Cokey> how do i do that?
<ToR911> ok this is probably an extra newbie question, but why sometimes commands (IE: Main) pressing "Main" do not work, and "./Main" does  (when Main is in my Dir)
<MMond> Hehe, then I'll have fun. Kyral: Hrm?
<Cokey> i cant find it!
<cmatheson> tristanmike: you ccan't... but you could try 'dmesg | less' after you log in
<bimberi> tristanmike: try CTRL-S (CTRL-Q to resume) - a guess tho
<MMond> cmatheson: Only ICQ, then?
<Kyral> MMond: When I am forced out of X (Gotta love Dapper :D) then I use Naim for AIM
<Razor-X> MMond: in order to make your life easier: try out twin to get a desktop manager without X, check out centericq for a behemoth (a huge app)
<kakei> does any one uses ubuntu and have try to use w32codecs or exist w64codecs?
<cmatheson> MMond: no... it does at least icq/aol/m$n/yahoo and i thinhk jabber too
<tristanmike> cool, I'll try both, thanx
<MMond> Kyral: On, Naim is a CLI for AIM? Cool, I'll try it . . . within the hour
<tj_> Any ideas for Yuri guys, performance for me has been great with 512 ram and 1.8 gig pentium
<Razor-X> MMond: if ALSA works alright for you, I suggest using cplay for music (it's a frontend for other CLI apps)
<coag> cmatheson: yes jabber and IRC
<Yuri> on windows (urgh...) i don't feel my system slowing down...
<MMond> cmatheson: Oh wow, that's.. a lot, surely fills my need. Thank you for the suggestion :D
<cmatheson> coag: good call
<ToR911> why sometimes commands (IE: Main) pressing "Main" do not work, and "./Main" does  (when Main is in my Dir)
<Kyral> sethk: did you get the packagename?
<tj_> yuri, amd or intel
<bimberi> Cokey: where can't you find it? in synaptic
<Yuri> AMD
<cpare> Can someone explain what the sounds are I keep hearing on my Ubuntu machine - is it the wireless card?
<bimberi> ?
<Razor-X> MMond: for video, MPlayer of course, you may also want to try out svgalib for image viewing
<Yuri> duron applebred 1800Mhz
<sklav> ToR911, ./ says to execute it  directly
<tj_> amd for me is even faster
<Kyral> Razor-X: I prefer VLC lol
<sethk> Kyral, I'm seeing zsh-doc and zsh so far.  But you said you didn't find either.
<ClayG> MMond: centericq is better
<cpare> out of nowhere "Briiip"
<markrian> I'm having some trouble with wine. If I run winecfg and then click the audio tab, it crashes out and gives the error shown on this page: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5682
<Razor-X> MMond: and if you really want the poor-man's image, use an ASCII converter :)
<Kyral> sethk: I found Zsh and others lol
<Razor-X> Kyral: he doesen't have X
<sklav> but if you copied the program to /bin which is in your path it would work without the ./
<sethk> Kyral, ok, good.
<cpare> in the other room getting a drink "Briip"
<bulio|lap> got a problem
<MMond> Razor-X: My sound never worked, actually. Well really, when I first put the Linux disc in for the first time to give it a shot . . . I wasn't expecting much compatibility, since this laptop is an old and obscure one. (Although has served my 6 years of heavenly use)
<Cokey> i search for it
<bulio|lap> I have 2 CD rom drives
<Cokey> nothing comes up
<Kyral> I'm just asking the difference
<cpare> :)
<sethk> Kyral, you need at least zsh and zsh-doc.  well, you don't need zsh-doc, but you want it.
<Cokey> is that not right?
<ClayG> anyone know a way to take off "auto preview"  for when you mouse over a mp3 and it plays?
<ClayG> it's killing me
<Yuri> in another distros, like kurumin (a fork of knoppix), my system runs very fast
<MMond> But on that, I was just wondering last thing if that was possible -- having sound work while on complete CLI -- very glad that you just told me of this
<sklav> example /bin/sh is not local in that directory
<Razor-X> MMond: maybe you want to do research on that -- use links2, links, or lynx for web-surfing
<tj_> yuri have you done all updates
<Yuri> yes
<tj_> there is a kernel update
<bimberi> Cokey: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<Yuri> they finished now
<ClayG> nm found it
<Razor-X> MMond: (or firefox with SVGAlib) and you should get comfy with a text editor, quickly
<sklav> but your script needs /bin/sh to execute the commands
<Razor-X> MMond: a robust one, preferable, if you have no X
<tj_> kde or gnome?
<sklav> ./says relative to /
<MMond> night* lynx for web browsing, yes, used that -- although I prefer w3m, perhaps it may be because that's the only thing I've used so far thoroughly
<Razor-X> MMond: and also get very comfy with screen
<ClayG> I love screen
<Razor-X> MMond: *whap* and w3m, of course :)
<B_166-ER> i have this error when i try to install a package -that should- normally install... (its in french, but ubuntu-fr cannot help me) 'dpkg: Les fichiers de dtournements a une ligne trop longue ou EOF (ii)       '
<sklav> or something like that its been a while since it was explained to me
<ToR911> sklav: but the file is in MY directory, why won't executing its name work?
<Razor-X> MMond: but, actually, if you use twin, you won't need screen :)
<bulio|lap> is there a command to make Ubuntu ignore my CD burner during install?
<Kyral> sethk: I can still run my bash scripts by specifying #!/bin/bash, right?
* ClayG googles twin quickly (if it's better than screen im there!)_
<cmatheson> bulio|lap: why would you want t o?
<sklav> ToR911, because unless you have a bin/bash or bin sh path within your directory it wont
<sethk> Kyral, yes, of course.  assuming there is a program /bin/bash  :)
<sklav> as i mentionned ./ means relative to /
<sklav> example cd /
<sklav> cd bin/sh
<Razor-X> ClayG: it's used for a bit different purpose, but if you like the way it works, it's incredible, and without X, it's a godsend :)
<sklav> oops
<sklav> cd /bin
<cmatheson> ClayG: you could also try 'apt-cache show twin'... it appears to be a windowing system for console apps
<sklav> execute sh
<sklav> and so on
<sklav> in your home
<bulio|lap> is there a command to make Ubuntu ignore my CD burner during install?
<sklav> there is no cd bin
<Cokey> yea...
<Cokey> just did it
<Yuri> anyone knows a channel specialized on ubuntu performance?
<ClayG> show? nice  - adds to collection
<Cokey> still doesnt find it
<sethk> bulio|lap, you've been answered already more than once
<Dr_Willis> ClayG,  'twin' is VERY interesting. but in some ways very annoying. :P
<Razor-X> Yuri: scour the wiki, you'll find something there for sure
<ClayG> hmm
<Yuri> tks razor
<sklav> brb
<Yuri> i'll take a look
<Kyral> wtf
<sklav> im hungry
<Kyral> I cannot backspace in ZSH
<bulio|lap> no cd bin?
<Razor-X> Kyral: you're going to have to configure lots of stuff, at first
<bulio|lap> I type that at install boot?
<Kyral> well its good that Bash is still default
<bimberi> Cokey: did you update repositories after the change (Reload button in synaptic)?
<Cokey> yea its enabled
<Razor-X> Kyral: so, backspace is ^H on your box, I imagine?
<Cokey> still doesnt find it
<ClayG> Kyral: get ready for fun with lynx and mplayer
<MMond>  <Razor-X> MMond: for video, MPlayer of course, you may also want to try out svgalib for image viewing <- Eh? And I am forcing myself to use vim instead of nano or other text editors . . . right now I'm seeing less use of it, but many programmars told me otherwise, so I just am
<Kyral> Razor-X: I dunno
<Vespoli> ;)(
<Cokey> YEA
<Razor-X> MMond: I suggest you investigate the emacs/vim fork in the road now
<Cokey> NOTHING!
<ClayG> MMond why is vim better than nano?
<Cokey> THIS IS ANNOYING!
<cmatheson> MMond: you will bless the day you switched to vim forever
<Razor-X> MMond: it depends on your own style, really
<Cokey> WTF!
<cpare> sounds like "Yeow"
<Vespoli> =P
<Razor-X> MMond: but I can't find anything of compare to the two
<MMond> Of your comment, I quickly thought you meant a video player for GUI . . . after some lines, I saw  you saying something like "He has CLI" -- I can view images on CLI?
<JonasNorman> is vi like vim?
<Razor-X> MMond: also, you want to try out mc if you want to manage files
<JonasNorman> i got a book from the library for vi today
<Dido-> reboot is for restarting, what's for turning off ?
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: it's like vim, only horrible-er
<Vespoli> Cokey, STOP TYPING IN CAPS
<cmatheson> JonasNorman: vim is vi improved
<bulio|lap> I just want to disable the CD burner
<sklav> shutdown
<Vespoli> =)
<JonasNorman> oh darn
<funkyHat> JonasNorman, vim is based on vi
<bulio|lap> not my main CD
<Vespoli> ok, doesn't matter. nano suits basic needs in my opinion.
<sklav>  Dido- try shutdown -h now
<JonasNorman> Razor-x: horrible-er lol
<Vespoli> jinx
<Cokey> ooooooooooooook
<Vespoli> :io
<Vespoli> * :O
<Cokey> why doesnt this work/
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: a history lesson in a nutshell: there were, at one time, two popular UNIX editors, a small, fast one called ed, and an infinitely customizable one called TECO
<Vespoli> ubotu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Cokey> when i do the repositories to universal it doesnt stay that way
<bimberi> Cokey: ok, paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Kyral> Meh where are the configfiles for zsh?
<Dido-> sklav right, thanks, let me try ;)
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: TECO was originally closed source, a programmable set of macros and commands was originall created for it called TECO emacs, and was a very powerful subset of TECO, somewhere along the line, emacs split off from TECO and formed its own. It later had other forks like the emacs and XEmacs fork
<Dido-> sklav doesnt work
<Cokey> permission denied?
<Flashmatt> Linux Wireless Experts: Even though my WEP encryption is ON, Linux does not recognize that my BEFw11s4 has WEP on, does anyone know what settings I should change on the router to fix this???
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: ed eventually upgraded into ex, which then upgraded to vi. vi forked into nvi, which was popular for a long time, until a more ``purist'' fork was devised called ``vim'', the current, popular, ed distillation
<Vespoli> !help
<Vespoli> :-/
<Vespoli> :-\
* Vespoli needs ubotu :'(
<yuri_> fglrx question: I am installing using the ati-installer and on the wiki It says I should choose "specific Distribution" and select Ubuntu. The driver I got is slightly newer than the one on the wiki, and "ubuntu" is not one of the options. There are a bunch of debian option however
<cmatheson> Flashmatt: you should be able to turn WEP on w/ iwconfig
<sorush20> guys is there a calculator program that allows you to write like you would with a pen so that you would not use * ^ ?
<Flashmatt> cmatheson: I did, but when I do a "iwlist scan" I can see other routers with their setting "Encryption: on", but mine continues to say "off"
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  thats how i write with a pen. :P
<sethk> Yuri, try the closest, hopefully for the same kernel version
<cmatheson> Flashmatt: weird
<sorush20> really
<Cokey> ok bimberi
<Cokey> i did it
<Cokey> pasted it
<cmatheson> sorush20: yeah what exactly did you have in mind?
<B_166-ER> when i try to install a package i have this error : diversions file has too-long line or EOF
<JonasNorman> Razor-X: Is emacs for the terminal
<Flashmatt> cmatheson: tell me about it, I've been working on this for days; when I turn WEP off, it still says encryption off, but I can connect now, but I don't want to leave WEP off, you know?
<cmatheson> JonasNorman: it can be yeah
<cmatheson> Flashmatt: yeah... i always keep mine open so i'm not too clear on WEP issues
<sorush20> so that the expressions would be written like you would right on paper , X instead of * then root sign instead of root
<sorush20> etc
<Rage__> Why does xv not work on ny system: Radeon 9600 with fglrx (xorg-driver-fglrx) it doesnt work in the multimedia selector or with mplayer?
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: yep, it is
<JonasNorman> Razor-X:  an that was a descendent of TECO, the more customizeable approach., while vim is from ed the small and fast.
<yuri_> sethk: the options under debian are : deb/sarge, deb/3.0 , deb/testing, deb/unstable , deb/stable, and about 5 others
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: install ``emacs-nox''
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: exactly
<cmatheson> sorush20: well i don't think there is a square root sign on the keyboard... i haven't heard of such a program though, sorry
<bimberi> Cokey: aha, no klibido in hoary :( - apologies for leading you up _that_ garden path
<Razor-X> and that still remains the big debate, which side of the alley you want
<JonasNorman> Razor-X: at this point, which would you consider more customizeable and efficient for someone willing to take the high learning curver
<Cokey> ok....
<Razor-X> plus, the movement keys are pretty different, but they both support arrow-key movement
<Cokey> now what do i do?
<Rage__> fglrx works on my debian system on my laptop with xv...?
<cmatheson> Razor-X: they're both pretty close now... emacs is probably still probably a little bit more customizeable w/ elisp though (but really vim is narrowing the gap everyday)
<Flashmatt> cmatheson: thanks anyways
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: I would say emacs, it's much more customizable, and eventually, you'll be able to do anything in it (terminals, go on IRC (like I am now), IM with people, play nethack, etc.)
<bimberi> Cokey: back to nget i guess.  I don't know that program at all.  Others might.  Perhaps try typing nget in a terminal...
<siriusnova> nedit > *
<Flashmatt> Anyone else know how to setup their "router" for WEP?  I'm running a BEFW11S4
<Razor-X> cmatheson: so I've heard, especially with the new vim irc client I've heard about :)
<MMond> <Razor-X> MMond: also, you want to try out mc if you want to manage files <- Manage files? I can't imagine what else I could potentially do, other than what the basic commands already do (i.e., ls, cd, etc.)
<siriusnova> Nedit > vim & emacs
<siriusnova> :)
<Cokey> i did member, and it didnt do anything
<sethk> cmatheson, vim macros are really rather primitive.  but there are a number of things that gvim does better than emacs.  So I use both.
<Cokey> nget.cc:1104:caught exception nget.cc:1015:ConfigExFatal: neither /home/ubuntu/.nget5/ nor /home/ubuntu/_nget5/ exist
<Cokey> (see man nget for configuration info)
<Cokey> ERRORS: 1 fatal
<Razor-X> MMond: you may also want to check out joe, which is another quaint editor
<Cokey> thats what it says
<cmatheson> Razor-X: hehe, yeah.  although i tend to just use my editor for editing mostly (i use screen if i want to have lots of stuff in the same console)
<JonasNorman> Razor-X: thanks. thanks for the history too
<B_166-ER> is there a way to do a fsck  , on ubuntu, but whitout having it mounted ?
<sethk> MMond, there are literally dozens of editors you can play with
<Razor-X> MMond: there's lots you can't do without cp, cd, mv, and rm, trust me :)
<bimberi> Cokey: mkdir ~/.nget5
<bimberi> Cokey: then retry
<Cokey> type that in?
<bimberi> Cokey: yep
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: no problem, it was for a project (self-project, that is) where I compiled all the popular command-line text editors
<yuri_> can someone tell me what version of debian uses the same kernel as ubuntu?
<cmatheson> sethk:yeah, there's nothing wrong w/ using both for sure.  i used to be a fairly devout emacs user but i didn't find myself using the super-rad functionality of emacs very often, and i was much more efficient w/ vim
<MMond> Well I'm confounded . . . I don't feel very limited, I don't know what lies beyond! I'll be back in a few -- and I'll google the rest while
<Razor-X> MMond: good luck
<cmatheson> yuri_: none of them afaik
<Razor-X> JonasNorman: compiled a list, of course :)
<sethk> cmatheson, these days I do use vim much more often.  But if you want your macro to branch based on a condition, or anything similar, it's back to emacs for me.
<B_166-ER> is there a way to do a fsck  , on ubuntu, but whitout having it mounted ?
<JonasNorman> Razor-X: lol
<bulio|lap> another borked CD
<sethk> cmatheson, regular expression search and replace is at least 10 X faster with vim than with emacs
<bulio|lap> I'm going to 4.10
<bulio|lap> Ill apt-get
<cmatheson> B_166-ER: you could run 'mount -o remount,ro / && fsck -f /dev/blah'
<Razor-X> and also, joe is a deviant from wordstar, and nano is a deviant from pico, and you have other little emacs/vi clones that have slipped the cracks, like elVis (for Windows, I believe) and jemacs, joe equipped with emacs keybinds
<yuri_> cmatheson: im trying to install ati drivers and the wiki said to choose "ubuntu." in this driver ubuntu is not an option... its slightly newer
<SuperSox> have I just walked in on an editor war? :)
<Cokey> yea that works
<cmatheson> sethk: oh man i sure like that regexp search
<Cokey> but thats f#cked!
<Cokey> i have no idea how to use that?
<Razor-X> SuperSox: nope, I was just explaining the different editors, their advantages, and disadvantages :)
<B_166-ER> hm
<cmatheson> yuri_: hmm, not sure... i don't have an ati card... but i would say the chances aren't good unless you can compile it yourself
<cafuego> Seveas: Still awake?
<Cokey> and how come wine doesnt work with powerpc?
<sethk> cmatheson, emacs has it, but it is very very slow.  I haven't bothered to figure out why.
<bimberi> Cokey: yeah, i guessed so, that's why i suggested klibido :P
<Razor-X> Cokey: it probably relies on x86-specific code
<SuperSox> Razor-X: hehe :)
<cmatheson> sethk: that's wild.  i didn't know my regular expressions back in my emacs days
<Razor-X> emacs regexps are truly horrible :)
<yuri_> cmatheson: damn. ive been trying to set up my card for months
<Cokey> shitty
<Razor-X> I use sed for my regexps, plain and simple
<Razor-X> but, emacs macros make up for that
<cmatheson> yuri_: why not just use the ubuntu-packges?
<Cokey> there are no progs that use GUI for .nzb d.ling?
<yuri_> cmatheson: they dont work
<bimberi> Cokey: a breezy upgrade will mean that klibido can be installed - it's GUI
<cmatheson> yuri_: hmm, that is trouble
<Cokey> huh?
<Cokey> what does that mean?
<bimberi> Cokey: hoary and breezy are releases of ubuntu (April '05 and October '05 respectively)
<Cokey> i see
<Cokey> im using a live c
<Cokey> d
<Cokey> so how does that work
<Cokey> make a new cd?
<cpare> Can someone explain the sounds my Ubuntu is making?
<Kyral> what are they
<Razor-X> Cokey: you want an install CD
<Cokey> but i run mac tiger
<Razor-X> Cokey: it'll work on PPC also
<Cokey> i dont really know how to make a partition for mac.....and im kinda scared
<Cokey> what will?
<Razor-X> Cokey: ah, yeah, I was the first time too
<cafuego> Cokey: The installer can resize your HFS+ partition.
<Cokey> to what i want it to?
<Razor-X> Cokey: of course, I gained my courage formatting an older machine about 9 times :)
<Razor-X> Cokey: the installer should partition everything up for you
<Cokey> using diskutility?
<Cokey> o
<cafuego> Cokey: That said, you should still back up all your data before starting.
<Razor-X> Cokey: it only gets finicky with NTFS, which is a Windows FS
<yuri_> does anyone have this instal file "ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run" from the ati website? there is a new version on the site and i need this one
<Cokey> but when you partition, it also formats the disk doesnt it
<Razor-X> yeah, listen to cafuego :)
<cafuego> Cokey: no, disk utility can't do that without destroying stuff.
<cafuego> Cokey: The 'parted' utility on the Linux install CD can do it.
<Razor-X> Cokey: no, most utilities don't format when repartitioning, they can resize partitions
<Cokey> which means it earases everything
<Cokey> no?
<Cokey> i thought it did
<sorush20> guys qcalc does a  good job it type the root sign etc.
<cafuego> Cokey: disk utility? yes.
<Cokey> yea
<Cokey> you can make a partition that way?
<Razor-X> Cokey: nope, it takes the free space, and allocates it to another parition, but listen to cafuego when he says that disk utility formats everything
<cafuego> Cokey: yes, but not whilst keeping your data, it will wipe EVERYTHING.
<Cokey> i see
<Razor-X> Cokey: you're going to want to use a utility from either the Live CD, or simply use the included partitioner on the installer, do NOT use disk utility
<Cokey> well i can back up everything to my external correct
<Razor-X> Cokey: of course
<cafuego> Cokey: There is a payware tool (iPartition) that will resize and save data...
<Cokey> how many cd's is ubuntu?
<Kyral> 1
<Razor-X> Cokey: 1 :)
<Cokey> and does it come with its own boot strap?
<Cokey> really?
<cafuego> Cokey: if you're happy to backup and reinstall OSX plus all your apps, you can use disk util, yes.
<Cokey> install also?
<Razor-X> Cokey: yeah, it does
<Razor-X> Cokey: yeah
<Cokey> nasty
<Kyral> Cokey: well, no
<cafuego> Cokey: ubuntu comes on  one CD, but...
<cafuego> !dstats breezy
<cpare> Cokey: Just one
<Kyral> Cokey: Live and Install are two CDs
<Kyral> But we are working on it for Dapper
<Razor-X> Kyral: hmmm... really?
<siriusnova> there needs to be an Ubuntu DVD
<cafuego> d'oh!
<siriusnova> with everything possible on it
<Kyral> Razor-X: Really
<Cokey> so when i first start up my mac a box will come up to boot into linux or osx tiger?
<Razor-X> I'm going to have to disagree on that point then
<Kyral> siriusnova: not everyone has a DVD Burner
<Razor-X> I think that a dedicated Ubuntu CD is best
<siriusnova> true Kyral
<cafuego> Cokey: ... there is a LOT more stuff available online, you cna get up to a few tens of GB if you really want *everything*
<Razor-X> siriusnova: plus, a theory of mine is that, we've exceeded that ``golden ratio''
<Cokey> what do you mean "everything"?
<Kyral> Razor-X: huh?
<Kyral> Cokey: Debian is on 30 CDs
<Cokey> i just want to make a 4GB partition and run both on my mac
<Kyral> THink about it ;P
<Razor-X> siriusnova: the point at which the time it takes to distribute meaningful software programs over average bandwidth becomes short
<cafuego> Cokey: Yes, it will give you a bootloader that allows you to choose between 'x' and 'l'. if you choose 'l', it will allow you to pick a Linux kernel, then boots.
<Cokey> nice, and x is tiger?
<Razor-X> siriusnova: with the advent of DVDs, we've again lost our Golden Ratio, it'll have to wait again for the bandwidth catches up
<cafuego> indeed
<Razor-X> Cokey: X is your GUI system
<cafuego> Cokey: and 'c' is boot from cd.
<Kyral> lol
<sproingie> 30 cd's ... for those people who just don't like that whole "internet" thing
<Cokey> word
<cafuego> Razor-X: shut up
<Kyral> CD-Rs are becoming like Floppies of old :D
<Razor-X> cafuego: .... ok
<Cokey> so i should d/l the install disk then?
<Cokey> and run the disk and it'll partition for me
<cpare> Ubuntu Sounds - Can anyone answer a question?
<Kyral> cpare: what sounds lol
<cafuego> Cokey: No, you should install Tiger first.
<Razor-X> Kyral: yeah, but it takes two days on average bandwidth to downlad a DVD
<Flashmatt> has anyone here gotten their WEP working?
<Flashmatt> and is there an alternative?
<Kyral> Razor-X: Thats why I said its on CD
<HymnToLife> anyone knows where gaim' smileys image files are stored ?
<Cokey> i already have it installed
<siriusnova> wep works fine for me Flashmatt
<Kyral> Razor-X: the combined disc will be a CD
<Razor-X> Kyral: I know, I meant that for siriusnova
<cafuego> Cokey: Well, fetch and burn the Ubuntu install CD, then boot the Tiger DVD and install.
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: did you do anything special to get it working?
<cpare> Kryal: My Ubuntu laptop makes random noises sometimes
<Cokey> install tiger?
<siriusnova> whats the problem Flashmatt - are you on a laptop?
<MasterTsunami> mine bites me sometimes :/
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: currently, yes, but the PC is running ubuntu
<Cokey> again?
<Kyral> cpare: so does mine lol, its like the CD Drive
<cafuego> Cokey: yes, i understand, but you can't repartition without wiping, unless you use the Linux tools (and though they work, I can't guarantee 100% they won't mess up tiger anyway)
<bimberi> cafuego: but if Cokey already has tiger he can resize during the ubuntu install?
<cpare> Kryal: like perhaps the wireless card is on
<HymnToLife> mine is REALY nasty
<HymnToLife> sometimes it boots Windows
<cpare> Kryal: or perhaps someone has connected
<bimberi> cafuego: nvm :)
<Cokey> right
<cpare> Kryal: not a hardware sound
<Cokey> thats what im asking
<siriusnova> i disabled acpi and pnpbios with acpi=off and pnpbios=off because I have a Thinkpad 600E whose ACPI is badly broken, without acpi and pnpbios off I couldnt get a dhcp lease from the dhcp server
<cpare> Kryal: :)
<Cokey> if i just run the install CD
<cafuego> Cokey: So either way, start by backup up EVERYTHING :-)
<visita> ai blz galera
<Kyral> cpare: without hearing the sound its hard to diagnose lol
<Cokey> obviously
<Cokey> then put in the install cd for ubuntu
<Cokey> ?
<cpare> Kryal: or perhaps the wireless card is finding a base station
<siriusnova> i also disabled plug and play in the bios
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: when you do an *iwlist scan* does your router show that the encryption is on or off?
<cafuego> Cokey: Then with aprted, in the install, just resize the Tiger partition and leave a few GB of free space.
<cpare> I checked the sounds, but none mapped are the sound I am getting
<Fujoor> gkk
<visita> ola
<cpare> "Briiip"
<Fujoor> good evening
<cafuego> Cokey: Then you cna tell the installer to use that free space to auto-partition for Linux
<Cokey> aprted?
<visita> alguem abras espanhol?
<siriusnova> Flashmatt - it says Encryption Key: on
<cpare> Kryal: "Vriiip"
<cpare> lol
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: mine says off even though it's on
<Kyral> visita: #ubuntu-es
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: I think my router is the problematic one
<siriusnova> Flashmatt - then its the router
<siriusnova> because iwlist scan reports what the router is putting out
<visita> td biem?
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: someone recommended to change the WEP setting to "open" on the router, but to no avail :(
<Flashmatt> any other ideas, (hopefully)!!!
<siriusnova> Flashmatt - what kind of router is it?
<Flashmatt> ?
<Cokey> ok im d/ling the install cd now
<Kyral> visita: Yo no hablo espanol bien :P
<Flashmatt> BEFW11S4
<pluffsy> hello
<Fujoor> I have a lil question, really whats the difference between all the available terminals? aterm, eterm, xterm etc ...? is it just the looks?
<Flashmatt> linksys
<Milk_> good afternoon
<Cokey> is there anywhere faster i can get it from then the website?
<Milk_> eer evening
<Kyral> Fujoor: some options
<Fujoor> kyral: for example?
<Kyral> Fujoor: Like most of everything in Linux, a matter of option
<shinu> anyone any idea if xorg is getting updated to 6.9 anytime soon?
<Milk_> does anyone have a recomendation other than chkrootkit or panda antivirus to check for nasties on my ubuntu box?  Its behaving strangly
<visita> soi de Brasil
<Fujoor> kyral: can all of them for example run in transparent mode?
<pluffsy> are there any terminal application one can use that lets you input a date and outputs a timestamp? I keep writing simple php-scripts to get timestamps, and it isn't very effective.
<Kyral> Fujoor: "True" transparency cannnot be done without Compositing
<Fujoor> no, but the fake one then?
<Kyral> Fujoor: Yes, all support them
<tritium> !pt
<Fujoor> oh, neat, so its really a matter of which one you prefer, neither of them is worse or better?
<Kyral> Fujoor: Its like the different WMs, all do basically the same thing but different
<Kyral> Fujoor: Bingo!
<Cokey> is there anywhere i can get an install guide and print out before i try this?
<Kyral> Cokey: Actually thats my job for Dapper....lol
<Milk_> ok.. more specific... neither the update or firestarter tray icons are working
<siriusnova> Flashmatt - i bet its the router
<visita> vc es h ou m?
<siriusnova> read the manual
<siriusnova> it might help
<Cokey> huh?
<Kyral> !es
<siriusnova> ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/manuals/befw11s4ug.pdf
<Kyral> damn where is the bot
<Cokey> kyral, you do what/
<visita> kyral  es h ou m?
<Cokey> what is a good dc++ for ubuntu?
<tritium> visita, #ubuntu-pt
<lisa_> Hey all
<Kyral> what is pt?
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: I'll keep digging...
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: thanks though...
<cmatheson> Cokey: g++?
<Milk_> any ideas?
<Cokey> dc++
<Cokey> direct connect
<Kyral> Direct Connect
<Cokey> something with a k....
<cafuego> Kyral: The bots host's international link died 15 minutes ago
<Cokey> i think
<robotgeek> Cokey: dcgui
<lisa_> I have a quick question (I'm new to Linux)
<Kyral> lisa_: this is what all use Gurus are here for
<Kyral> Keep in mind we are very opinionated Gurus ;P
<lisa_> when I installed today it didn't ask me for a super user account
<cmatheson> lisa_: sudo
<Kyral> ubotu tell.....damnit
<robotgeek> dammit!
<Milk_> correct lisa_
<Milk_> thats the ubuntu way
<cafuego> Oh deary deary me
<cmatheson> have we not documented sudo or something?
<Flashmatt> siriusnova: do you recommend me doing a mac filter instead?
<Kyral> cmatheson: we have
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cafuego> now their subnet with dns servers has done poo as well
<lisa_> yes, then it asks for my pass which when I type in my user pass it doesn't like it
<bimberi> Cokey: valknut ?
<Kyral> lisa_: wiki.ubuntu.com:RootSudo
<maxkelley> can someone help me setup apache2 and php5? for some reason, I cannot get it to work. I have tried, but to no avail.
<tritium> poor ubotu...please resurrect him, cafuego
<Kyral> cafuego: yes!
* cafuego can't; must wait for the datacenter monkeys
<Cokey> ahhh yea
<Cokey> thats the one
<lisa_> cool, thanks Kyral
<Cokey> any one that will really work tho
<Kyral> cafuego: you should mirror Ubotu :P
<Cokey> doesnt matter to me
* tritium feeds the datacenter monkeys bananas...
<Cokey> and where do i find the prog after its install from synaptic?
<bimberi> cafuego: probably related but ubuntu.cc.com.au not working either :|
<Milk_> does nautilus run in the background normally?
<maxkelley> anyone done it?
<cafuego> bimberi: same box
<bimberi> cafuego: oops, nvm, working now :)
<maxkelley> I really can't get php5 and apache2 to work together
<cafuego> bimberi: Well, it works for *me*
<maggard> newb here.  Any idea why ubuntu install freezes on the 'starting the partitioner' phase?
<pc22> any netscape for ubuntu?
<tritium> pc22, firefox
<Kyral> NETSCAPE?! Now thats a name I haven't heard in LONG time
<tritium> Obi Wan?  Now thats a name...
<Kyral> lol
<maxkelley> whenever I try and go to a php file, it prompts me to *download* it instead of actually running it on the server. please, please, help me.
<pc22> tritium, some sites wont allow me view without IE or netscape
<pc22> hows that?
<cafuego> pc22: Idiot web developers.
<cafuego> pc22: But firefox should still work just fine.
<maxkelley> pc22: well, that's the downside of linux.
<bimberi> cafuego: i did have problems earlier, honest
<cmatheson> maxkelley: go look at the php documentation, you haven't set it up yet
<B_166-ER-X> !repaircd
<cafuego> bimberi: it should now have stopped working again, too.
<Kyral> maxkelley: no, its WebDevs being complete idiots
<maxkelley> cmatheson: I have apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5 all installed
<bimberi> cafuego: yeah i noticed, but wasn't going to mention it again :P
<cmatheson> maxkelley: k, but that doesn't mean you've set it up
<B_166-ER-X> can someone point me where to get a 'repair' or 'boot' cd to FSCK a linux install ?
<NeverDream> I installed Kubuntu with apt, but I've decided I don't like it, is there a way i can remove it all without manually selecing each package?
<cmatheson> B_166-ER-X: the live cd, or knoppix
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X: You can use the Install CD
* cafuego is just glad none of his clients have started calling in yet
<Milk_> has anyone ever had a problem with the firestarter tray icon?
<B_166-ER-X> i have the live, and install, but..how ?
<cmatheson> B_166-ER-X: just boot off it and then run 'fsck /dev/foobar'
<B_166-ER-X> there is a Memtest on the live but i didnt see fsck
<cmatheson> B_166-ER-X: boot off of it, and then open up a command-line
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X: boot with "rescue"
<Milk_> hrm.. none of my tray icons are working
<tritium> livecd can fsck for sure, B_166-ER-X (I've had to use it)
<Kyral> instead of hitting enter
<maxkelley> cmatheson: where is the documentation for php? on the ubuntu site or php.net ?
<Chris_Tucker> i just apt-got mercury, its installed, appearantly, but when i look for a menu addition, theres none, and typeing mercury or man mercury at the terminal does nothing... how do i launch mercury?
<Xenguy> M_Cheevy: /b
<varsendagger> what is mercury?
<cmatheson> maxkelley: /usr/share/doc/<packagename> always has documentation, or you could look at the documentation on php's site, or search the wiki
<NeverDream> How do I remove Kubuntu from apt?!
<Chris_Tucker> a messenger client for MSN
<rabidsnail> I'm trying to install a Linksys WUSB11 with ndiswrapper, and after I ndiswrapper -i all of the inf files, and ndiswrapper -l says drivers installed, hardware present, when I open network settings it can't find the adapter
<cafuego> varsendagger: yet another version control system
<Kyral> NeverDream: Remove?
<NeverDream> yeah
<Chris_Tucker> its supposed to be just as good as msn 7.0 in windows
<Kyral> rabidsnail: sudo ndiswrapper -m :P
<B_166-ER-X> I jsut dont see what you mean...when i boot with the Live cd, for instance, i gives me a Boot:     (enter for live system)
<rabidsnail> did that
<NeverDream> I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but I don't want it
<B_166-ER-X> its there i should write rescue ?
<phyburn> what would be a good program to run .exe ?
<Kyral> rabidsnail: then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<cmatheson> B_166-ER-X: maybe you should hit enter then
<cafuego> Chris_Tucker: So it runs when you don't want it to and gets you spammed?
<Kyral> phyburn: Wine
<rabidsnail> did that too
<Hobbsee> NeverDream: aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> rabidsnail: iwconfig?
<phyburn> Kyral it wont let me download it off apt-get
<rabidsnail> comes up with nothing
<Kyral> ....
<B_166-ER-X> cmatheson,  and once in live systeme...whats the use ?
<robotgeek> my wireless card is dropping connection at will. What is weird is it doesn't disconnect. if a connection is persistent, it stays "on". it drops the inactive ones. any clues?
<Chris_Tucker> cafuego, dont know, i havent had that prob with msn 7.0 and havent gotten mercury to run yet :S
<cmatheson> B_166-ER-X: you can run fsck from the command-line
<rabidsnail> "no wireless extensions"
<B_166-ER-X> cmatheson,  i tried
<B_166-ER-X> it just gived me a number version
<phyburn> Kyral its giving me a referred to error
<B_166-ER-X> 1.38 or something
<cmatheson> B_166-ER-X: man fsck
<Kyral> phyburn: why would you need Apt for .exe
<marky> hey all i'm back
<robotgeek> phyburn: msttcorefonts?
<NeverDream> it only removed the meta-package
<Wei_Li> how do I install video codecs for ubuntu live?
<marky> just ironing out my install on a d600
<B_166-ER-X> arrr
<Chris_Tucker> how would i launch mercury?
<B_166-ER-X> i dont see at all ...  :\
<marky> wei_li in usr/lib
<B_166-ER-X> Kyral,   what do you mean 'boot with 'rescue' ?
<phyburn> Kyral no im trying to `apt-get install wine` but it wont let me
<cmatheson> Chris_Tucker: if no one is answering it may be because no one knows
<marky> usr/lib/win32
<Wei_Li> marky: usr/lib?
<optish> what's the trick to getting firestarter working dnsmasq?
<Wei_Li> marky: oh ok... thanks
<marky> :) glad to be of help
<Chris_Tucker> cmatheson, or no one sees it that knows, which is more likely. i have used irc for many years, i know in a room such as this it is easy to miss any thing
<marky> i only learnt that the other day in here
<bimberi> phyburn: what type of processor (wine only runs on i386)?
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X: Yanno when you load it it stops and you have to hit enter to continue?
<B_166-ER-X> yep..
<B_166-ER-X> Boot:     (enter for live system)
<Kyral> now type "rescue"
<Kyral> and hit enter
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<B_166-ER-X> okay
<B_166-ER-X> i'll try
<Kyral> w/o the ":
<Kyral> err
<optish> i have manage to get dhcp3-server working with firestarter and connection sharing but i am unable to get dnsmasq to work with firestarter
<Kyral> w/o the ""
<B_166-ER-X> yeah :P
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<phyburn> bimberi yup it is
<SoBeAC> hey anyone know how to set a screen resolution that isn't listed on the screen resolution program?
<lisa_> Kyral I have another question if you have time
<cmatheson> SoBeAC: sounds like X is configured wrong
<phyburn> bimberi: `Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<phyburn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<phyburn> is only available from another source
<phyburn> `
<Kyral> lisa_: not really but shoot
<phyburn> Bimberi its just that standard message
<marky> anybody know how to get 3gp video files from nokia phones to run on ubuntu? i got the video but no sound in vlc and in xine
<mettallicat> how i say to ppp not start with ubunto and start adsl-init ( i have this adsl-init in /etc/init.d/ )
<optish> SoBeAC, what do you mean by "Screen resolution program"?
<bimberi> phyburn: you need the universe repository enabled
<bimberi> phyburn: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<SoBeAC> sorry, haven't used irc in years, forget how to send private messages...the screen resolution program under the system menu
<cmatheson> SoBeAC: you're going to have to reconfigure X
<lisa_> I have a cisco VPN client I have to install to connect to my office
<Kyral> lisa_: I know nothing about VPN
<phyburn> Bimeri ok thanks
<mettallicat> acn u help me with init scrips
<lisa_> ok, it's cool, thanks
!christel:*!  Hi all! Interested in the discussion and support of copylefts? We all are, and we are familiar with (but not limited to) CC, GPL, LGPL, Apache and BSD style licenses! Why not join us in ##copyleft ? 
<SoBeAC> ok I'll give it a shot, thanks
<bimberi> phyburn: np :)
<marky> is there anyway of seeing all the services running and stiopping the un necisary ones?
<cmatheson> marky: top
<marky> sorry  , still not used to laptop keyboards and its dark in here
<Wei_Li> how do I install video codecs for ubuntu live i have no idea what is ment by usr/lib/win32
<Wei_Li> D:
<ptlo> how do i change the language for my session in gnome/ubuntu?
<cmatheson> marky: (or ps if you're looking for something less interactive)
<livinded> i'm having some problems connecting to my wireless access point using a server install and xubuntu, it doesn't seem to see it though i can see it with kismet
<cmatheson> ptlo: you can choose it from a menu in gdm iirc
<mettallicat> Wei_Li, u need to add a extra repository
<marky> ?
<Wei_Li> mettallicat: how do i do that?
<ptlo> cmatheson: oh, ok; is there a way to apply the change without restarting the session?
<mettallicat> Wei_Li, w8 a sec
<Wei_Li> mettallicat: ok
<Killer_Smurf> livinded is it the ath card?
<bimberi> marky: System -> Administration -> Services
<livinded> atheros D-link DWL-G6500
<Killer_Smurf> 650 or 6500
<seife> How do i install an IRC client in SuSE? It doesnt come with one.
<cmatheson> ptlo: not that i know of... however you may be able to start apps in a different language from the command line (e.g 'LANG=zh_TW LC_ALL=zh_TW LOCALE=... some_program')
<livinded> oh sorry, 650
<cmatheson> seife: wrong channel
<marky> bimberi is that all of the services running?
<Kyral> seife: Wrong Channel indeed
<seife> sorry
<Kyral> seife: But I would look in Yast
<ptlo> cmatheson: that's what i'm looking for, thannks
<livinded> i'm not sure if i'm using the commands wrong or why its not working
<Killer_Smurf> ok iwlist ath0 scan
<Killer_Smurf> let me know on the other channel
<mettallicat> Wei_Li, just add to your sources.list
<livinded> interface doesn't support scanning
<Killer_Smurf> or pm me
<constantine-xvi> seife: either use gaim or google "xchat rpm suse"
<mettallicat> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<mettallicat> deb-src ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<bimberi> marky: no, just the main ones. Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor gives a complete list
<Killer_Smurf> I have the same card try sudo iwlist ath0 sacn
<livinded> Killer_Smurf, i'm in sudo su right now
<seife> constantine-xvi thx.
<marky> bimberi thanks
<bimberi> marky: np :)
<mettallicat> Wei_Li, then make apt-get update and apt-get install w32codecs
<constantine-xvi> seife: youre welcome
<robotgeek> my wireless card is dropping connection at will. What is weird is it doesn't disconnect. if a connection is persistent, it stays "on". it drops the inactive ones. any clues?
<Wei_Li> ok i'll try that out thanks mettallicat
<techrush> for a p4 w/ hyper threading should i use the 686-smp kernel ?
<marky> bimberi do you know anything about the network configuration in ubuntu? i can sometimes surf my windows network, but it wants me to join a domain instead of a workgroup , any ideas?
<optish> anyone using dnsmasq here?
<robotgeek> the browser doesn't connect, though the irc goes thru. it's not an issue with the router, because my other machine is able to connect
<B1zz> hello hello
<B_166-ER-X> Is there a SIMPLE way to FSCK a system without it being mounted ?
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X: fsck <device>
<constantine-xvi> marky: just put in workgroup name and use a user/pass on the target
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X: You HAVE to fsck when its unmounted
<B_166-ER-X> Kyral,  i tried the 'rescue' logging in the live cd...  but then it ask me on what partition i want to log
<B_166-ER-X> I can i know this.
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<marky> on the tar?
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X: whichever is normally mounted as /
<B_166-ER-X> Kyral,  i'm on the system i want to check, and it IS mounted.
<cmatheson> B_166-ER-X: well you're going to have to know which partition if you plan on fsck'ing it
<B_166-ER-X> but was not.
<B_166-ER-X> i had 4 ou 5 choices
<constantine-xvi> marky: yeah
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X: uhh....then try a LiveCD
<B_166-ER-X> that was with live cd.
<constantine-xvi> marky: target == destination
<Paradosso> hi
<Paradosso> I've got this very problem
<Paradosso> http://fetchmail.berlios.de/fetchmail-FAQ.html#R9
<Paradosso> any solution for ubuntu breezy?
<marky> this happends when i got to Places/network servers
<tritium> Paradosso, no need to use the enter key as punctuation
<constantine-xvi> yeah
<DeMoNSeEd> hello
<Paradosso> sorry tritium
<cmatheson> Paradosso: sounds like a problem w/ your network, not  breezy
<tritium> no worries, Paradosso
<Paradosso> my network connection works like a charm
<cmatheson> Paradosso: my fetchmail works like a charm
<constantine-xvi> marky: just use "guest" and "<blank>", and domain==workgroup, that should do it
<AtlantisX> Hello everybody. I see you're quite busy, but I need some information concerning Ubuntu install. Does anyone have the time to help me? ^^
<Chris_Tucker> how does one launch mercury after apt-get installing mercury?
<Paradosso> so does mine until the MAIL FROM line :)
<cmatheson> AtlantisX: just ask your questions
<sethk> never ceases to amaze me that people say "my network has a problem" and then say "no, my network works perfectly"
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: ill take care of you
<cmatheson> Chris_Tucker: stop asking the same question over and over.  mercury is not an instant messenger if you apt-get installed it
<czer323> What's the best way to have commands run at startup?  I tried adding something to the session startup, but it ended up preventing me from logging in.
<AtlantisX> Problem is the following: I want to install Ubuntu but I heave no drives for anything, only LAN... -.-
<AtlantisX> *have
<DeMoNSeEd> i have someone who thinking of trying ubuntu, but  he has dual heads and  dual cards, 1 nvidia and the other radeon, will this be possible to run dual heads on ubuntu
<marky> i havn't got a domain  , i use a workgroup instead  ,but i can't find where to congue it
<cmatheson> AtlantisX: you could try the livecd?
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: as in only a net card, no cd or anything?
<cmatheson> DeMoNSeEd: yes
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: not even a floppy?
<Paradosso> cmatheson and sethk, I can fetch mail with thunderbird, so I don't think it is a network issue. Besides, the faw itself says it is a sendmail problem
<AtlantisX> cmatheson: No, I don't have any drives at all... xD
<siriusnova> Pop Tarts = AWesome
<DeMoNSeEd> anythingspecial he'll have to do, so i can tell him in advance, he's burning the iso as we speak
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: that could be a problem
<sethk> Paradosso, the URL you posted for problem #9 says that it is a network problem
<sethk> Paradosso, did you mispost?
<cmatheson> AtlantisX: yeowza, check out the edubuntu project maybe... that's dealing w/ the linux-terminal-server-project which sounds like just the thing for you
<AtlantisX> That is the problem, I wasn wondering if there was a USB stick instal or something.
<rafx> Paradosso: look into mtu size
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: i dont think ubuntu is net-boot
<sethk> Paradosso, the word "sendmail" doesn't occur
<Kyral> Chris_Tucker: AtlantisX Edubuntu comes with it I THINK
<cmatheson> AtlantisX: hmm, search digg.com or something... i think i saw an article like that recently
<sethk> Paradosso, if you don't mean R9, what do you mean?
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: can you steal the cd drive out of another machine?
<Paradosso> http://fetchmail.berlios.de/fetchmail-FAQ.html#H2
<Paradosso> sorry
<AtlantisX> cmatheson: I have an Ubuntu PC in the LAN, could that help?
<Kyral> AtlantisX: You may wanna try #edubuntu
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: or do you not have a HD?
<cmatheson> AtlantisX: yes, i would check out edubuntu and/or ltsp
<AtlantisX> constantine-xvi: It's no lack of drives, my damn old notebook just doesn't have any slots... xD
<constantine-xvi> ah
<DeMoNSeEd> cmatheson, is there anything special he needs to install right off for the dual head dual card
<marky> how do i configure it to a workgroup not a domain? anyone?
<sethk> Paradosso, ok, that's a different problem, but I still see nothing there about sendmail
<cmatheson> DeMoNSeEd: no, you'll just have to configure X... google for linux dual-head it's pretty easy
<AtlantisX> And only 10gigs HD but that should do for the basic stuff... -.-
<cmatheson> Paradosso: sounds like your MTA is configured wrong... which one are you using?
<DeMoNSeEd> k thank you....add another 1 to the world of ubuntu
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: net connection?
<AtlantisX> I'll check edubuntu...
<AtlantisX> constantine-xvi: 6mbit DSL
<bimberi> AtlantisX: there might be a method here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: as in ethernet
<marky> yup
<Paradosso> cmatheson, I use procmail
<Paradosso> and sendmail
<cmatheson> Paradosso: that's not your mta
<AtlantisX> constantine-xvi: 100mbit LAN, why?
<constantine-xvi> good
<cmatheson> Paradosso: it's going to be exim, or sendmail, or postfix, or something like that
<techrush> is gnome-look.org down forever ?
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: not ubuntu, but some other net-bootable distro
<sethk> cmatheson, he said sendmail, just on a different line  :)
<Paradosso> I configured /etc/postfix/main.cf
<cmatheson> techrush: i think the new site may be art.gnome.org
<cmatheson> sethk: oh woops
<sethk> Paradosso, now you've said you use sendmail, but that you use postfix
<sethk> Paradosso, pick one, only one
<techrush> hmm ok
<Paradosso> I thought it was the same!
<sethk> Paradosso, they are two different programs
<cmatheson> Paradosso: they are both mta's but they're very far from being the same
<Paradosso> so how do I decide which one to use?
<nekostar> er
<sethk> Paradosso, you may be confused by the fact that many MTAs including postfix and qmail have a program _called_ sendmail
<Paradosso> mail configuration is hell for a newbie :(
<cmatheson> Paradosso: just pick one and go w/ it... you could just stick w/ the default of exim
<sethk> Paradosso, to preserve compatibility with brain dead apps that assume sendmail is the only MTA In the universe
<cmatheson> Paradosso: they come /w pretty sensible defaults
* AtlantisX checks the ideas so far... >-< Gimme a few minutes.
<constantine-xvi> AtlantisX: gentoo has a netboot install, but gentoo is also a very involved and hard to install distro from what ive heard.  you might be up to the challenge
<nekostar> so my cd rom is complaining it wont mount as user so its borked??
<nekostar> how can i tell it to chill the fark out
<sethk> Paradosso, you started off saying you have a problem with fetchmail.  That likely has nothing whatsoever to do with MTA
<Paradosso> cmatheson, sethk : the thing is I don't know how to let my machine know which one I want to use
<B1zz> hi all. I just installed the ATI drivers for my ATI 9550 card but when i run tuxracer its still laggy(no 3d acceleration) any idea what to do next?
<cmatheson> Paradosso: sudo aptitude install some_mail_transfer_agent
<AtlantisX> constantine-xvi: That's why I usually prefer Ubuntu. xD
<Paradosso> I have both sendmail and postfix installed
<cmatheson> Paradosso: how did you manage that?
<sethk> Paradosso, yes, I understand that both are installed.
<constantine-xvi> B1zz: go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change xserver from ati to fglrx
<nekostar> !_!
<Paradosso> it was by default on ubuntu breezy
<sethk> Paradosso, but your fetchmail problem has nothing to do with MTA configuration
<tritium> B1zz, you installed the fglrx ubuntu packages?
<Paradosso> sethk, the faq says: "The hang is actually occuring when sendmail looks up a sender's address in DNS. The problem isn't in fetchmail but in the configuration of sendmail."
<Paradosso> so I assume it is actually a sendmail problem
<synackuator> does anyone know a fix for broken automounting of usb devices?
<B1zz> no sir i did not
<cmatheson> synackuator: how is it broken?
<B1zz> i got the drivers from the ATI site
<robotgeek> anyone willing to help me with procmail+fetchmail? will mda "/usr/bin/procmail -d %s" in .fetchmailrc do the trick?
<nekostar> oik
<tritium> B1zz, you should use the ubuntu packages
<sethk> Paradosso, no, that makes no sense at all
* mettallicat is away: sleeping ZZZzzZZZ
<synackuator> cmatheson, i can plug in usb devices all day and it won't automount them.  i have to mount them manually
<tritium> B1zz, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> synackuator: try typing gnome-volume-manager in a terminal
<Paradosso> sethk, it's just what the faq says, I am completely confused by now
<B1zz> will do chief
<cmatheson> synackuator: hmm, i don't know... it always worked for me when i used gnome... now i don't run gnome so i do it manually too (that is the way i prefer)
<B1zz> gonna try that right now
<Ne0phyt3> hey, i was wondering if someone could help me out, i installed kubuntu or ubuntu 2.6.12-90-386, and by accident through adept i selected to remove gcc 4.01 (i think that was the package name) and it started uninstalling programs like adept, acpi, etc..
<robotgeek> sethk: u a fetchmail/procmail guru?
<Ne0phyt3>  i closed it because i realized what was going on, is there any way to get these back without reinstalling?
<sethk> Paradosso, fetchmail talks to POP and IMAP servers.  MTAs implement SMTP.  One is a mail client protocol, the other is a mail server protocol
<tritium> good luck, B1zz
<sethk> robotgeek, I'm good with email in general.  I've used fetchmail, but I don't know everything in the world about it.
<Paradosso> I see sethk
<robotgeek> sethk: do you have filtering with procmail? do i make sense at all?
<Paradosso> when I run fetchmail -v, the hang arises after the SMTP MAIL FROM line
<sethk> Paradosso, what I would do in your situation is to use strace to find out exactly why fetchmail fails.  But the output of strace can be difficult to interpret.
<cmatheson> sethk: might fetchmail be using the mta to deliver mail locally?
<bimberi> tritium: good to see some people know authority when they read it :)
<Ne0phyt3> anyone have any ideas?
<synackuator> robotgeek, already running
<sethk> robotgeek, yes, you make sense.  I usually use maildrop, which is like procmail but not quite as complex.
<B-166_ER-X> : always trying to run a FSCK,    i'm on another Pc now  \ on four, there was only one partition i was able to log on, and when trying to fsck, it says that it IS mounted and dangerous ect..
<bulio> do I run apt-get update or apt-get dist-update first?
<sethk> robotgeek, but the concept of filtering is perfectly clear
<B-166_ER-X> wasnt that Supposed to PREVENT that ?
<tritium> bimberi, heh ;)
<bulio> when upgrading to ubuntu 5.10 from 4.10?
<linkd> bulio: update first
<sethk> robotgeek, what I don't see (at least immediately) is how this might involve fetchmail.
<cmatheson> B_166-ER-X: why don't you just mount it read-only? mount -o remount,ro /
<linkd> bulio: and its dist-upgrade not dist-update
<sethk> robotgeek, let's back up.  tell us what you are trying to do and what isn't working for you.
<Paradosso> sethk, I don't have a clue what strace is
<robotgeek> sethk: yes, i tried my filters out and they work. how do i get procmail to filter the mail retrieved by fetchmail?
<bulio> so apt-get update?
<linkd> bulio: so apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<B-166_ER-X> cmatheson,  just how am i supposed to mount my main partition read only ???
<bulio> just type it like that?
<BlueDevil> synackuator: is ivman running?
<cmatheson> robotgeek: i think you need to edit your .forward... i don't know the exact line to add though... google
<cmatheson> B-166_ER-X: i just gave you the freaking command
<B-166_ER-X> even more being in a live rescure session<
<Paradosso> and cmatheson, I'd like to use mutt as a MUA and it depends on postfix I think
<Ne0phyt3> can anyone even see this? (don't mean to be impatient just wanna make sure)
<linkd> bulio: u can do it u want to do both, one after the other yes, but u might need to prefix "sudo" to the front of both commands first :)
<synackuator> BlueDevil, no
<sethk> robotgeek, in general, have fetchmail resend the mail to the mail server running on your machine (that is, the machine that is running procmail).  Have fetchmail send the mail instead of having fetchmail write the mail directly into the client mailbox
<cmatheson> Paradosso: it doesn't depend on postfix, any will do
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: no :P
<sethk> robotgeek, the reason is that procmail is part of the delivery process
<Ne0phyt3> bim: thx
<bulio> linkdd: dist-upgrade first I guess
<bulio> I'm coming from 4.10
<sethk> robotgeek, but if fetchmail writes to the mailbox file, the delivery process doesn't happen
<robotgeek> cmatheson: i tht i did not need the .forward if i had mda "/usr/bin/procmail -d %s"
<sethk> robotgeek, I'm not sure that's a clear explanation.
<linkd> bulio: no no, apt-get update first, to update ur repo list, THEN apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade ur distribution
<Paradosso> cmatheson, if I apt-get remove postfix, mutt is removed as well
<robotgeek> sethk: yes, i get you.
<Ne0phyt3> lol if i have tyo reinstall again its gonna be the 5th time today :(
<B-166_ER-X> cmatheson,  read only, but if the fsck have to modify things .. ?
<sethk> Ne0phyt3, then it will very probably be the 5th unnecessary time
<cmatheson> robotgeek: have you checked your mail logs to see if it's running everything through procmail?
<Ne0phyt3> seth: help me out lol
<cmatheson> Paradosso: well you will need some sort of mta... be it postfix, exim, sendmail, etc.  it really doesn't matter
<bulio> Reading Package Lists... Done
<bulio> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<bulio> Calculating Upgrade... Done
<bulio> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<cmatheson> B-166_ER-X: just try it
<tritium> bulio, don't paste
<linkd> bulio: make sure uve edited your sources.list first tho to make sure it knows to upgrade
<bulio> that can't be right...
<bulio> how do I do that?
<robotgeek> cmatheson: checking, one sec
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (i'm guessing it's kubuntu because you mentioned adept)
<Paradosso> cmatheson, let's say I want postfix
<B-166_ER-X> cmatheson,  from the live cd rescue, command line ?
<linkd> bulio: ok ok, ill walk you through it
<bulio> linkd: may I PM?
<linkd> bulio: sure why not
<Paradosso> how do I solve the MAIL FROM fetchmail hang?
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: um,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ne0phyt3> apt-get command not found
<Ne0phyt3> ah
<sethk> Paradosso, I told you, it has nothing to do with MTA
<cmatheson> B-166_ER-X: it really doesn't matter at all.  if it's mounted either unmount it, or mount it read-only
<sethk> Paradosso, so if you look at MTA configuration, you'll never solve it.
<Ne0phyt3> damn
<Ne0phyt3> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<cmatheson> Paradosso: ok let's say you do.  run dpkg-reconfigure postfix and configure it correctly this time
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: hm, that's not good
<Paradosso> sethk, so what should I do?
<hyphenated> that's very very bad
<Ne0phyt3> it got through like 10-15 packages b4 i closed the window and realized what was going on
<Paradosso> sethk and cmatheson, it seems to me you are suggesting completely different things
<robotgeek> cmatheson: i don't think fetchmail is respecting the mda.
<bulio> linkd: read PM
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: looks like apt was one of the packages :|
<cmatheson> Paradosso: try what sethk is saying first
<BlueDevil> synackuator: check if you have ivman installed
<hyphenated> Ne0phyt3: hope like h that you still have dpkg installed
<Ne0phyt3> i do
<sethk> Paradosso, you have valid MTA questions, they just don't relate to your fetchmail question
<cmatheson> robotgeek: hmm, i would add a .forward file then... it sounds like fetchmail isn't going through your mta
<Ne0phyt3> im reading the manual right now
<Ne0phyt3> i saw in adept in the console it would write out dpkg complete
<Ne0phyt3> so i figure thats the background to the gui
<robotgeek> cmatheson: even though i explicitly tell it to.
<sethk> Paradosso, run fetchmail with strace.  man strace will tell you how, at least a bit.  then post the output on a pastebot and we'll look at it.
<hyphenated> Ne0phyt3: and just for a laugh, try going into /var/cache/apt/archives and seeing if there's some .deb fies
<sethk> Paradosso, I'll probably ask you to rerun it with different options, but you have to start somewhere.
<maxkelley> listen, I really really really need help installing php5 and apache2
<cmatheson> robotgeek: where exactly are you telling it to? in your main.cf or something?
<Ne0phyt3> some.. A LOT
<sethk> robotgeek, your life would be a lot simpler if what you do is to put a .forward file (or equivalent) on the machine that fetchmail is getting mail _from_
<robotgeek> cmatheson: why would it be main.cf, that's postfix.
<Ne0phyt3> starts at alien and goes to wbritish
<hyphenated> Ne0phyt3: yay. is apt one of them?
<sethk> robotgeek, that way the mail gets sent to the machine where procmail will process it.
<maxkelley> every time I try and access a .php file, the browser offers it to download, which is wrong. please, can someone help me configure the two CORRECTLY.
<robotgeek> sethk: gmail :)
<constantine-xvi> does anyone know how to enable the debian/gentoo style framebuffer console?
<cmatheson> robotgeek: sorry i don't understand where you are telling it your mda, i thought that's what you were talking about
<Ne0phyt3> nope :(
<Ne0phyt3> alien , apache, aspell, avm, bazaar
<sethk> robotgeek, if you can forward the mail on the remote mail servers, then you bypass fetchmail.  Otherwise you'll have to figure out why fetchmail isn't sending the mail as you expect it to.
<Ne0phyt3> looks like packages i might not have installed
<hyphenated> Ne0phyt3: you'll have to download it manually.
<sethk> robotgeek, you could post your fetchmailrc file on a post bot and we can look at it, if you like.
<robotgeek> cmatheson: i put it in fetchmailrc , i'm going to try googling some more
<hyphenated> Ne0phyt3: it's a cache. they might have been installed recently, or just downloaded, in preparation for installing
<BlueDevil> maxkelley: you need to add a handler to apache to run php scripts not serve them to the browser; you can find install docs on php site
<Ne0phyt3> ok but once i get apt, will ineed to get online?
<robotgeek> sethk: okay, let me get rid of the passwords and stuff :)
<cmatheson> robotgeek: ok... i've never tried adding that line to my fetchmailrc.  .forward has always worked wonderfully for me however
<Phoul> Is gnome-look/org down?
<Phoul> gnome-look.org*
<Ne0phyt3> ive been transferring all the files w/ my ipod
<robotgeek> cmatheson: hmm, i'll try that first
<_jason> Phoul, yes
<hyphenated> Ne0phyt3: it'll help, but try and get it off the install CD or somesuch
<Ne0phyt3> thats the whole thing i been trying to get online through teh wifi (only connection avaiable)
<Ne0phyt3> oh ok
<Phoul> _jason, still!
<Ne0phyt3> i have that..
<Phoul> Gah!
<Ne0phyt3> so i can download apt from sourceforge or a ubuntu site?
<Paradosso> sethk, how do I run fetchmail with strace?
<Killer3k> if you are running ubuntu then you will already have apt
<Ne0phyt3> apt-get.org?
<cmatheson> Paradosso: strace fetchmail
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: via http://packages.ubuntu.com (assuming you have a working browser)
<fushi> You should have it
<Ne0phyt3> yeah
<Ne0phyt3> im on my desktop right now
<Ne0phyt3> installed ubuntu to the laptop
<sethk> Paradosso, in general, to run the command foo with strace, you would do:    strace foo > output.file
<hyphenated> Ne0phyt3: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Ne0phyt3> everything went well, it even tried to install the wireless card but that didn't fly
<hyphenated> ah, bimberi already said it :-)
<sethk> Paradosso, or, better,  strace -o output-file-name foo
<sethk> Paradosso, if fetchmail spawns child processes we'll have to get fancier, but try that first
<Dloa> How can i get a eggdrop on ubunti
<bimberi> hyphenated: one of my very rare wins :P
<cmatheson> Dloa: ?
<Dloa> a eggdrop on ubuntu
<Killer3k> anyone know how to set up a hauppage nova-t usb TV card in Ubuntu?
<Dloa> like the command m
<Dloa> make
<BlueDevil> synackuator: still there?
<Dloa> tcl
<constantine-xvi> does anyone know how to enable the debian/gentoo style framebuffer console?
<Paradosso> should I stop fetchmail as it hangs sethk?
<bob832> i'm setting up a static ip for my system - for gateway address, would that be the ip address of my router?  the same one i use to access the config page?
<cmatheson> bob832: yes
<bob832> cool, thanks
<Killer3k> bob832: yes it would be the ip of your router
<sethk> Paradosso, yes, let it go for maybe 30 seconds, then kill it.
<bimberi> Dloa: eggdrob is in the universe repository
<Paradosso> done
<Paradosso> where do i paste the output?
<sethk> Paradosso, there is a pastebot URL in the topic
<Kuyaedz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sethk> Paradosso, robotgeek, I have to fix something for a paying customer.  I'll be back shortly, hopefully.
<Dloa> bimberi, ok, how do i access it?
<AtlantisX> Okay, I had an idea... What if I copy the minimal files on my HD (NTFS, fucking windows) and try to install it from there somehow?
<bimberi> Dloa: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Ne0phyt3> figures my ipod doesnt get picked up when i dock it now
<Ne0phyt3> on the desktop i mean
<czer323> sadfo
<Ne0phyt3> gotta go through usb instead of firewire
<visita> ai blz
<visita> alguem sbe portugues aki
<_jason> !br
<visita> sim
<bimberi> AtlantisX: sounds a bit like - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows
<Paradosso> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5685
<_jason> visita, /j #ubuntu-br
<optish> gah....i'm going mad....firestarter doesnt want to seem to work with dnsmasq...someone help!
<visita> sim
<visita> eu  a primeira vez que uso o mirc
<frogzoo> !es
<visita> to meio perdido
<_jason> visita, escreve isto: /j #ubuntu-br
<robotgeek> sethk,cmatheson_ it worked with the .forward file
<robotgeek> now, i am going to try it without :)
<visita> valew
<AtlantisX> bimberi: Nice find, that looks helpful. Thanks.
<frogzoo> what, no ubotu?
<Dloa> ok
<Dloa> how do i get the command make
<bimberi> AtlantisX: np :)
<_jason> visita, tambem podes ir a #ubuntu-pt da mesma maneira, mas normalmente no chat br ha mais pessoas
<frogzoo> -> #ubuntu-es
<visita> ok
<bimberi> frogzoo: not currently no :(
<visita> vlw msm amigo
<frogzoo> seems a common problem lately...
<_jason> frogzoo, portuguese not spanish :)
<Ne0phyt3> "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<Dloa> How do i set my printer on ubuntu
<bimberi> Dloa: you can sudo apt-get install make, but you'll probably be better off installing build-essential
<intelikey> Dloa sudo apt-get install build-essential
<frogzoo> Dloa: tried -> admin -> printers?
<Dido-> Anyone here managed to setup lan network between Xp and Ubuntu??
<frogzoo> intelikey: build-essential is not required to install a printer
<Toma-> also, get checkinstall while youre at it. much better than using "make install"
<varsendagger> dido use samba
<varsendagger> Dido-,
<intelikey> frogzoo scroll up
<varsendagger> !samba
<stef> can some here help me pls
<robotgeek> sethk,cmatheson_ it does not work without the .forward. it works great with it. thanks for your help!
<frogzoo> intelikey: ah, k
<Toma-> stef: ask away
<varsendagger> stef waht up?
<_jason> stef, aska a question and we can try :)
<Hobbsee> !tell stef about ask
<stef> how do i use voice chat on knoppix
<intelikey> frogzoo sorry i lag.
<varsendagger> ??
<Dido-> varsendagger, what's samba, i guess it's not included in ubuntu..
<bimberi> stef: #knoppix
<Toma-> stef: youre in the wrong channel. ask in knoppix
<Ne0phyt3> ok i killed the previously running dpkg
<frogzoo> Dido-: samba is a network file system for talking to windows servers via the SMB or CIFS protocols
<stef> were is it firdt time using this
<intelikey> Dido- samba is very much included in ub.
<bimberi> Dido-: the samba client is (smbclient) - allows connection to windows file and printer shares
<Ne0phyt3> "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<bimberi> Dido-: samba (server) is available in ubuntu repositories
<Ne0phyt3> anyone?
<intelikey> Ne0phyt3 from what command do you get that E;
<Ne0phyt3> dpkg -i apt_0.6....
<Dido-> thanks guys, i'm installing it now
<frogzoo> Ne0phyt3: mebbe an old lock file left about?
<Ne0phyt3> ?
<Ne0phyt3> i downloaded the apt.deb file, copied it to home dir
<Ne0phyt3> did a ps aux
<Ne0phyt3> saw /usr/bin/dpkg already running
<Ne0phyt3> so i killed that
<intelikey> Ne0phyt3 then is apt_0.6.... in the $PWD ?
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: are you running the command in the correct dir?
<shakuhashi> hi
<Ne0phyt3> what dir do i have to run it in?
<Ne0phyt3> im in home/myaccount
<shakuhashi> which is the name of the ubuntu distro for old machines?
<shakuhashi> the one we start installing as a server..
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: the same as the file (unless you specify the whole path)
<Ne0phyt3> im in that dir
<frogzoo> Ne0phyt3: dpkg uses apt-get - if you were installing a new version, & killed the process ....
<WeiLi> on ubuntu live I'm unable to make changes because apparently i'm not the root, how would I get "root" status?
<intelikey> the one it is in.   if 'ls ' shows the .deb run it in that dir else cd to where ever it is and run dpkg -i blah there.
<linkd> WeiLi: sudo
<bimberi> Ne0phyt3: typo then?
<Toma-> WeiLi: use "sudo""
<vladuz976> i am building a kernel, for usb digi camera supports, what drives should i enable in the kernel?
<Ne0phyt3> ok i dont have apt-get
<bimberi> shakuhashi: xubuntu?
<Ne0phyt3> thats what im tyring to install
<WeiLi> use sudo in the terminal?
<MMond> Ne0phyt3: Why don't you have that?
<intelikey> frogzoo "dpkg uses apt-get"  error.   backwards my friend.
<linkd> WeiLi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo would be useful for you to read :)
<WeiLi> ok thanks
<Dido-> what's should i type to run samba in graphical mode
<frogzoo> intelikey: ah, the expert i c - thx
<Ne0phyt3> because in adept i accidentally select gcc 4.01 or wahtever to be uninstalled
<bimberi> Dido-: what are you trying to do?
<Ne0phyt3> then it started uninstalling a bunch of other projects
<shakuhashi> bimberi: this is a good choice but there is another one
<shakuhashi> bimberi: i'm trying to remember the name
<optish> what's the trick to getting firestarter to recognize dnsmasq with connection sharing...i can get dhcp request to work if i turn off firestarter and leave dnsmasq running
<MMond> Well, you are in GUI mode, right Ne0phyt3?
<Ne0phyt3> no
<Ne0phyt3> yeah
<Ne0phyt3> i mean im in xwindows
<bimberi> Dido-: Places -> Connect to Server (if you're connecting to a windows share)
<Dido-> bimberi, i'm going to (try to) setup a lan network
<Ne0phyt3> but tyring to install this through Konsole
<intelikey> frogzoo you can dpkg -r apt* and still use dpkg.  you can not apt-get remove dpkg  and still use apt....   check the deps.
<Ne0phyt3> i just dont want to reinstall all of ubuntu if i can get these 10 or 20 packages back
<MMond> What window manager are you using, by the way?
<z0rz> Wow that was weird
<bimberi> shakuhashi: i don't think there's another *ubuntu flavour per se, but there is fluxbox
<Ne0phyt3> should i just reinstall?
<intelikey> Ne0phyt3 is synaptic installed ?
<alekz> anyone has a ipod running with ubuntu ?
<Ne0phyt3> whats synaptic?
<Ne0phyt3> the only package manager ive ever used is adept
<Ne0phyt3> i only installed today so i dont really know what im doing
<z0rz> I couldn't ping any connection on my network and I had my default gateway/subnetmask/ip set up right .. the ethernet status light was normal and everything sound have been working
<bimberi> Dido-: ok, do you want ubuntu to run as a file (or print) server?
<z0rz> I simply unplugged the net cable and plugged it back in and it fixed it... Anyone know why (using static ip)?
<bimberi> Dido-: or just for it to be able to access other servers?
<Ne0phyt3> ah
<Dido-> bimberi, just to be able to transfer files with the xp pc
<Ne0phyt3> for some reason
<WeiLi> on ubuntu live i typed in sudo apt-get install w32codecs but it says that it can't find package w32codecs how do i get by this?
<Ne0phyt3> i couldnt isntall as root
<intelikey> Ne0phyt3 in a terminal (konsole) type 'sudo synaptic '   if it is there you can install what you need there.
<Ne0phyt3> i got apt installed as a regular user
<AtlantisX> apt as regular user won't help you much
<bimberi> Dido-: ok, share the folder on XP and then connect to it via Places -> Connect to Server...
<Ne0phyt3> awesome
<frogzoo> z0rz: I get the same problem occassionally & nothing helps but disconnect/reconnect
<Ne0phyt3> now im reinstalling adept
<Ne0phyt3> which is what i used to uninstall stuff before
<z0rz> weird
<Ne0phyt3> and can probably use to reinstall now
<Ne0phyt3> :-D
<Dido-> bimberi, the problem is that xp pc doesn't see mine
<intelikey> synaptic = GUI frontend for dpkg.
<Ne0phyt3> gotcha
<AtlantisX> Ne0phyt3: What exactly did you uninstall? Adept or apt-get?
<Ne0phyt3> is adept just like a branch off of dpkg? cuz it deals with packages and dependencies as well
<Ne0phyt3> both
<Ne0phyt3> i just had dpkg
<z0rz> frogzoo kinda makes a remote system w/o kvm a bitch
<Ne0phyt3> i downloaded apt from the net and put it on my ipod then onto laptop /home dir
<AtlantisX> lol
<bimberi> Dido-: ok, if you want to serve from ubuntu, then System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<Ne0phyt3> wouldnt install w/ dpkg as root for some reason, so i did an "exit" and as my normal user i was able to install it
<intelikey> Ne0phyt3 no it is a frontend for dpkg
<Ne0phyt3> then with apt i did apt install adept
<Ne0phyt3> now in adept reinstalling what was uninstalled before
<bimberi> Dido-: more here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28settingupsamba%29
<AtlantisX> Ne0phyt3: You can actually do that as normal user without sudo?
<bimberi> heh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba    (a bit tidier)
<Ne0phyt3> yeah
<frogzoo> z0rz: it looks like an autonegotiation problem - but Im not sure when end is the problem - the nic or my (wireless) modem
<Ne0phyt3> it woudlnt work as root
<Ne0phyt3> but worked as reguler user
<Ne0phyt3> how weird is that
<KissMyAssDblHash> UdontKnow, quit it ass
<z0rz> well I have the realktek 8139c chipset on my nic and a linksys wrt54g wrouter
<z0rz> router*
<Ne0phyt3> now if someone could help me with my original problem my life would be complete lol
<AtlantisX> Ne0phyt3: That should not be possible without su or sudo >_>
<Ne0phyt3> :-/ it happened
<Dido-> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> Dido-: yw :)
<intelikey> AtlantisX local install
<Ne0phyt3> the original problem was getting my wpc54g v2 linksys wifi card to work
<Ne0phyt3> ubuntu tries to use texas instruments acx 100/111 driver to install it based on chipset, but it doesn't work at all
<Ne0phyt3> and all the forums ive read have just recomended ndiswrapper and newest drivers from linksys
<Ne0phyt3> which also isnt working..
<Ne0phyt3> oh yeah, is there a way to install the remaining 300 packages?
<Ne0phyt3> i have 935 installed it says there are like 1100 or 1200 total, can i just install them all to avoid dependency issues?
<AtlantisX> Ne0phyt3: You removed them by uninstalling what? gcc, right? Just reinstall gcc. ;p
<Ne0phyt3> yeah i just did :-D
<Ne0phyt3> thanks
<intelikey> Ne0phyt3 search wikis for repos
<frogzoo> z0rz: you running pppoe over that link?
<intelikey> Ne0phyt3 there are near 16000 packages
<Ne0phyt3> well with this cd there are about 1200
<intelikey> yes that is why you need to look up repos on the wiki Ne0phyt3
<intelikey> !repos
<intelikey> but the bot is not here right now.
<z0rz> yeah frogzoo
<Mr> ai blz
<z0rz> but what's weird is the ubuntu box is on the local network.. and when it happends.. I can't ping anything (not even the router)
<Mr> #ubuntu br
<frogzoo> z0rz: I think there's a problem when pppoe kicks off before the nics up - I disabled the auto start for pppoe - & bring it up by hand - now works every time
<bondo> Does Anybody use Cedega\UBuntu64bitBreezy?
<optish> can some tell me what's the trick to getting firestarter to recognize dnsmasq with connection sharing...i can get dhcp request to work if i turn off firestarter and leave dnsmasq running
<Mr> cle/0,aid,120763,pg,12,00.asp | No pea por ajuda, diga logo sua dvida!
<Razor-X> !es
<z0rz> English please
<Razor-X> Ubotu?!
<Suentis> How can I get my soundblaster sound card to work?
<Razor-X> noooo!!!
<ilba7r> how can i make a package list of the packages I have on one pc inorder to install them on another pc
<intelikey> Razor-X ubotu is AWOL again
<Razor-X> Mr: #ubuntu-es
<doofy`> how do I enable DMA on a SATA drive?
<Kuyaedz> ilba7r: dpkg -l I believe..
<mephis1987> i curently run with dual boot
<ilba7r> thanx Kuaedz
<frogzoo> mr -> #ubuntu-es per favor
<mephis1987> but i want to dual run
<jackmacokc> has anyone ever configured CGIIRC?
<Kuyaedz> ilba7r: going to list quite a bit.  Might want to dpkg -l > list.txt
<Razor-X> frogzoo: I think it was ``por favor'' :)
<mephis1987> i mean i want to run windows and linux at the same time
<frogzoo> thx ;)
<mephis1987> can i do that?
<z0rz> wow they even have a spanish tech support
<Dido-> My processor constantly uses 100% ... wtf?!
<intelikey> ilba7r man apt-cache
<Razor-X> mephis1987: dual boot is the term you're looking for
<z0rz> now that's one popular distro
<Kuyaedz> yes mephis1987
<doofy`> when i  try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda it says  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<doofy`>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ilba7r> thanx Kuaedz i was going to pipe them to text file
<Razor-X> z0rz: of course, there should be help for human beings of all languages
<jackmacokc> mephis1987: with vmware you can
<Razor-X> ....even though I see no Ubuntu Bengali help
<frogzoo> z0rz: ubuntu is big in Columbia & Brazil
<ilba7r> will try it intelikey though i only use aptitude will see if it make a diff
<eggie> anyone give me a hand with live cd?
<mephis1987> i mean i want to run both Linux and Windows OS
<Razor-X> oh well, can't have everything now, can we?
<intelikey> ilba7r man dpkg     either can do that.
<z0rz> wow .. that's cool
<z0rz> How do you say Ubuntu in English?
<Razor-X> mephis1987: what Windows flavor do you run?
<z0rz> You-Bun-Two
<z0rz> ?
<Razor-X> z0rz: I always wondered about that
<Kuyaedz> mephis1987: yes you can dual-boot if thats what you're looking for--have the option of either OS at bootup
<mephis1987> and i can swicth to each other if i want
<Brunellus> z0rz:  I say Uh-boon-two.
<Razor-X> z0rz: I say it the TLLTS way, ``Uh-buhn-too''
<_jason> z0rz, ooboontoo I believe
<mephis1987> windows XP
<intelikey> oo-Bun-too
<z0rz> I have some black friends that say You Bewn Two
<jackmacokc> mephis1987: you can run linux in windows or windows in linux
* frogzoo a bun too
<Razor-X> although I used to say ``oo-Boon-Too''
<Ne0phyt3> no chacne anyone in here knows how to get a linksys wireless g pcmcia network card (WPC54G v2.0) working ?
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Report that and someone might make a bengali support site xD
<eggie> umm is the cdrom on a stock imac /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc?
<jackmacokc> "eww-buhn-too" is how i say it
<_jason> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation :)
<Kuyaedz> Ne0phyt3: I checked the wiki and that doesn't have much help.  I have worked a lot with wireless & ndiswrapper.  Best thing is to find the right driver
<mephis1987> i dont mean dual boot , i prefer dual run
<Kuyaedz> thanks _jason
<Dido-> My processor constantly uses 100% ... The problem is in firefox-bin, everything went normal when I stopped the proccess, any solutions?
<frogzoo> lol _jason - someone had to know
<z0rz> look slike the majority so eww-buhn-too
<robotgeek> I have 2 machines connecting to the internet through a wireless router. One is connected through the ethernet cable, and the other using a wireless card. i ran a traceroute, and the computer with the wireless interface is lossing somewhere outside my router. i have no clue why this is happening. anyone?
<mephis1987> the term dual run is better
<factotum> i call it henry
<z0rz> I say You-buhn-too
<Razor-X> for that matter, how do you pronounce SABDFL? I say (Sa-hb dee-eff-ell) but others can say (ess aay dee eff ell) or (sa-hb d-uh-fuhl)
<intelikey> jackmacokc eww     :)
<eggie> oops did i fail to say hello from japan?
<mephis1987> is there any software that can run both of them as the same time ?
<Razor-X> mephis1987: as long as you have free space, and you have defragmented your NTFS partition, it should be good to go
<Razor-X> eggie: you're from Japan? awesomeness
<jcsmith> i say oo-boon-to
<eggie> well i guess lol
<Razor-X> mephis1987: but I *STRONGLY* suggest getting Partition Magic
<mephis1987> uhm
<mephis1987> I have been using PM8.0
<AtlantisX> eggie: How do you pronounce it there?
<Razor-X> eggie: I'm learning your language :P
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<lllluwuwucv> Sollog predicted: GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<poiuerhf> Sollog predicted: GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<eggie> good for you  pronounce what?
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: Version 2, June 1991
<uuuenvbvb> Sollog predicted: GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<mmmmmwer> Sollog predicted: GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<poiuerhf> Sollog predicted: Version 2, June 1991
<uuuenvbvb> Sollog predicted: Version 2, June 1991
<nueefh> Sollog predicted:
<lllsuehrf> Sollog predicted: GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<lllluwuwucv> Sollog predicted: Version 2, June 1991
<muuuuwwnc> Sollog predicted: GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<uuuenvbvb> Sollog predicted:
<mmmmmwer> Sollog predicted: Version 2, June 1991
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: Copyright (C) 1989, 1991 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<lllluwuwucv> Sollog predicted:
<lllsuehrf> Sollog predicted: Version 2, June 1991
<poiuerhf> Sollog predicted:
<mephis1987> but PM only provides dual boot
<muuuuwwnc> Sollog predicted: Version 2, June 1991
<mmmmmwer> Sollog predicted:
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
<robotgeek> !ops
<lllluwuwucv> Sollog predicted: Copyright (C) 1989, 1991 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<lllsuehrf> Sollog predicted:
<poiuerhf> Sollog predicted: Copyright (C) 1989, 1991 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<uuuenvbvb> Sollog predicted: Copyright (C) 1989, 1991 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim copies
<mmmmmwer> Sollog predicted: Copyright (C) 1989, 1991 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<lllluwuwucv> Sollog predicted: 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
<poiuerhf> Sollog predicted: 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
<lllsuehrf> Sollog predicted: Copyright (C) 1989, 1991 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<muuuuwwnc> Sollog predicted:
<uuuenvbvb> Sollog predicted: 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
<mmmmmwer> Sollog predicted: 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: of this license document, but changing it is not allowed.
<lllluwuwucv> Sollog predicted: Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim copies
<lllsuehrf> Sollog predicted: 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
<poiuerhf> Sollog predicted: Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim copies
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by lilo
<lilo> scuse me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
<lilo> hey nalioth
<lilo> (sorry about reaching in and grabbing)
<nalioth> HiddenFly: lilo
<nalioth> HiddenFly: lilo
<nalioth> bah
<christel> hrm
<nalioth> np lilo
<christel> seems you two reacted quicker than i :)
* nalioth finds his keyboard keys
<UdontKnow> nalioth: can -m now I think
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: rights.
<nueefh> Sollog predicted:
<alekz> anyone has a ipod running with ubuntu ?
<bobx86> k-lines are good.
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: We protect your rights with two steps: (1) copyright the software, and
<robotgeek> ughh
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: (2) offer you this license which gives you legal permission to copy,
<AtlantisX> Ubuntu seems to be wide-spread already...
<nueefh> Sollog predicted: distribute and/or modify the software.
<nueefh> Sollog predicted:
<bobx86> g-lines are fun.
<mephis1987> any solution ?
<lilo> there we go
<eggie> i just want to know if i can hdparm my cd drive with a live cd?
<mephis1987> pls
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nulltank_!*@*]  by nalioth
<frogzoo> :D
<Dido-> My processor constantly uses 100% ... The problem is in firefox-bin, everything went normal when I stopped the proccess, any solutions?
* linkd cheers for lilo 
<bobx86> get some operators :-)
<Paradosso> sethk, are you still there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %nulltank_!*@*]  by nalioth
<lilo> what was that about, hmmm
<skiddlaptop> what's going on?
<russell_> need some help I have installed mplayer using easy breezy and when I go to open mplayer it does nothing.
<jackmacokc> anyone ever try to setup CGI:IRC in ubuntu?
<eggie> bah useless forum
<AtlantisX> Dido-: Firefox has some leaks or something, same thing happens to me on Win Firefox sometimes.
<nalioth> lilo: i hope we won't have to go +m in here
<_jason> Dido-, that happens to me if I run a lot of flash/java, was that true in your case as well?
<lilo> nalioth: nah, shoudln't have to
<Dido-> _jason, no, i had opened just 1 page
<factotum> what is +m?
<jackmacokc> registered mode
<_jason> Dido-, strange, any extensions?
<linkd> factotum: moderated
<mephis1987> can i run both linux and windows at the same time?
<AtlantisX> _jason: Java here. Not with flash, though.
<factotum> ah
<linkd> factotum: means normal users cannot send to the channel
<mephis1987> i mean dual run
<Acidic> Mephis1987, on seperate pc's i think :P
<frogzoo> mephis1987: -> vmware :D
<Kuyaedz> mephis1987: no, not on the same PC
<Hobbsee> wouldnt that kinda defy the point of the channel?
<mephis1987> uhm
<jackmacokc> mephis1987: how many times are you going to ask
<mephis1987> vmware is not free
<jackmacokc> it is in linux
<Razor-X> mephis1987: you can try QEmu or Bochs, or the non-free VMWare solution
<Dido-> _jason, didn't understand you, but  i was reading only https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<mephis1987> wow
<Razor-X> mephis1987: but they won't give you the True Experience
<Razor-X> (TM)
<nalioth> lilo: christel: ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mephis1987> that s it
<lilo> might have to +i off and on, and I guess you would want to forward to an alternate channel
<mephis1987> thanks all
<mephis1987> :D
<Razor-X> and they'll probably come with more problems than help
<AtlantisX> Anyone here familiar with reactOS?
<russell_> mplayer is installed but when I click to open mplayer nothing happens any suggestions?
<_jason> Dido-, do you use any extensions for firefox?
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: somewhat
<Acidic> Question: I may not be looking in the right spot in the ubuntu documentation. But can anyone explain how to add resolutions to the system that i didnt during installation?
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Is it in a useful state already?
<Razor-X> russell_: go into a terminal and type in ``mplayer foo'' where foo is the media file you want
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: last time I checked (which wasn't too recently), no :(
<Dido-> _jason, i don't know about extensions, so i guess not
<Mr> ow
<Dido-> ;)
<russell_> thks will try that
<AtlantisX> Acidic: I think you can run xconfig for that.
<_jason> Dido-, can you repeat the experience or did it go away when you restarted firefox?
<Acidic> ill, give that a go
<intelikey> Acidic you can 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg '
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: my god, it's usable
<AtlantisX> intelikey: Sounds better than my idea... xDD
<jackmacokc> acidic, what intelikey said
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Hmm...
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: wow... thanks for reminding me....
<Dido-> _jason, the process is still stopped, i'll check again, but before that (i've rebooted several times) it was the same
<russell_> nope not working. I really dont like Totem
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Maybe the question was wrong since we are talking about a reimplementation of an OS which is unuseable itseld... xD
<AtlantisX> *itself
<frogzoo> jackmacokc: u sure vmwares free for Linux? this says $189 -  http://www.vmware.com/request_processor?nextPage=/vmwarestore/newstore/category.jsp&action=CATALOG.GETGROUPS&application=store&ProductGroupCodes=EXT-STORE-WKST-WIN,EXT-STORE-WKST-LX
<Dido-> _jason, yep, at the moment i start firefox it goes to 100% and it doesn't move
<_jason> Dido-, was this always the case or did it just start happening?
<sethk> frogzoo, it's free if you have a gun and a ski mask
<russell_> well guess I will google some more
<AtlantisX> Dido-: Sounds like an extension that eats your memory. Which autostarting extensions do you have?
<Dido-> _jason, just started, don't know exactly when
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: :P, even still, the images boggle my mind
<_jason> Dido-, run 'firefox -safe-mode' and see if it still does it (close all firefox instances beforehand)
<intelikey> sethk or live in middle east
<frogzoo> seth_k: cool, Im in business :)
<jackmacokc> frogzoo: as long as you use the vmware viewer it is
<sethk> seth_k must think I'm here to confuse people, only I registered this nick two years ago.  :)
<Acidic> intelikey, it tells me that xserver.xorg is not installed
<intelikey> maybe -
<Razor-X> sethk: more than confusing, you're making me go the extra mile in tab-complete
<AtlantisX> Acidic: o.O Then you use X11, I guess.
<Acidic> gnome?
<Razor-X> sethk: you're making me type more, dern you
<intelikey> xserver-xorg ?
<robotgeek> any network gurus around?
<Acidic> intelikey, that works
<MMMond> Razor-X: mc is.. well, very novel, to say the least. Any more suggestions? :)
<intelikey> if i used ub or xorg i'd check it for you....oh  ok
<Razor-X> MMMond: have you tried out twin?
<MMMond> Nope, what is it, if I may ask?
<Razor-X> MMMond: it's a desktop environment for the CLI, using ncurses
<Paradosso> postfix hangs while reading e-mail fetched by fetchmail: any hints?
<Razor-X> MMMond: awesome stuff
<Dido-> _jason, now it seems to be normal. it says: *** loading the extensions datasource so i guess use them
<MMMond> Getting it right now then
<seth_k> sethk, roger that ;) funny that we should both end up in #ubuntu, even
<seth_k> sethk, but I got seth@ubuntu.com, so I win :P
<_jason> Dido-, ok start up firefox normally and go to tools -> extensions, let me know what is there
<intelikey> twin  hmmmm.
* intelikey makes a note.
<robotgeek> seth_k & sethk this is the first time i've seen you both
<Dido-> _jason, umm actually i think all started when i installed some "plugin" for playing videos online but im not sure
<seth_k> robotgeek, I notice us in here together a lot, mostly b/c people ping me instead of him :D
<Razor-X> seth_k and sethk back to back!
<seth_k> robotgeek, good thing I do most of my support in #kubuntu
<sethk> my Marvell gigabit card hangs periodically with 2.6.12
<_jason> Dido-, quite possibly, what plugin is this?
<robotgeek> seth_k: lol
<frogzoo> jackmacokc: ah - the "vmware player" - i c, thx
<Dido-> _jason, yep that mediaplayer connectivity is there
<Padre> how do i get boinc to run as a daemon process?
<jackmacokc> frogzoo: no prob..lemme know if you need any help..i've got it setup on this box
<Acidic> intelikey, thanks for the help :)
<sethk> I think I was almost 20 before I met someone with the same first name.  But that was a _long_ time ago.  It's getting common these days.  :)
<robotgeek> I have 2 machines connecting to the internet through a wireless router. One is connected through the ethernet cable, and the other using a wireless card. i ran a traceroute, and the computer with the wireless interface is lossing connection somewhere outside my router. i have no clue why this is happening. anyone?
<intelikey> np
<AtlantisX> Me wants to get rid of Windows on me comp. >-<
<_jason> Dido-, ok well you can remove it and see if it was causing the problems (you can always put it back later if it turns out it wasnt)
<seth_k> sethk, yup, my mum named me b/c it was a rare name back in the day
<MMMond> ok, not having the best of things: "twin: ALL DISPLAY DRIVERS FAILED. QUITTING."
<Acidic> intelikey, another problem has arisen, I added 1280x1024 to the resolution table, and now 1024x768 is still the highest available... Do i need a system restart?
<Goldfish> I want to configure my wireless laptop with two profiles: one being to connect to my home wireless LAN, the other to switch to connecting to any open AP. Any links to ubuntu forums detailing this?
<AtlantisX> Acidic: Probably have to restart the x server.
<jackmacokc> acidic, yes, you do have to restart
<aram> hi people
<Acidic> alright
<intelikey> AtlantisX to rid your slef of the M$ problem, 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hda '  and go to work  :)
<jackmacokc> it has to reload certain modules to update that info
<AtlantisX> intelikey: That would require me install some *nix first, which I am trying right now. xD
<aram> i wanted to ask you,if anybody know a prog lik DC++ doing the same job
<intelikey> Acidic x restart.    ctrl+alt+backspace.
<jackmacokc> intelikly, acidic -x restart is not enough
<AtlantisX> aram: There is a linux version of DC++ but it was hard to get. >_>
<intelikey> an AtlantisX just use the partitioner in the ub install    (assumes ubuntu)
<jackmacokc> or so i read
<dave_> everyonewhohelped, thanks
<aram> hm....
<aram> hard to get???
<sethk> damn, the kernel bz2 from kernel.org is up to 37 meg
<intelikey> jackmacokc what you talking about ?
<Razor-X> aram: there are other clients, though
<aram> like?
<AtlantisX> intelikey: =_= Gotta get to that point first which is fucking complicated w/o any drives. xDD
<Razor-X> aram: just run a package search in apt/aptitude/synaptic for dc
<jackmacokc> intelikey: acidic's resolution problem with xserver?
<intelikey> ah AtlantisX i see.
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: I had to alien it. But that was couple of months before.
<Dido-> _jason, yeh it's ok now, thank you very much, i was near to be disapointed from ubuntu actually lol
<intelikey> jackmacokc sense when is restarting the xserver not enough to read in new rez ?
<_jason> Dido-, that's strange, I haven't used that extension but I've seen a lot of people recommend it.  What version of firefox are you using?  and did you install it form the mozilla site or somewhere else
<jackmacokc> intelikey, i've never seen it work
<aram> ok thanks ....
<intelikey> jackmacokc he's not implimenting new drivers.
<Dido-> _jason, 1.0.7, it's included in ubuntu
<jackmacokc> intelikey: i read that doesn't matter..but i could've been misinformed.
<intelikey> well i confess xorg iliteracy, and concent to jackmacokc's supremicy.
<jackmacokc> lol, i know nothing :)
<_jason> Dido-, well for viewing media in firefox you can try mplayerplug-in.  Works well for me
<B1zz> sweet!
<B1zz> it works!
<jackmacokc> just trying to regergitate what i've read
<_jason> Dido-, I assu,e the totem plug-in wasn't doing it for you?
<Karling76> anybody here tried installing asterisk
<Karling76> using ubuntu
<Karling76> i need some help
<intelikey> i only know i see a lot  (A FREAKING LOT) of un-nessary reboots in here.   linux is not 'micro-reboot'  :)
<AtlantisX> Hmmm.... Okay.... question for the real geeks here... Does anyone know the neomagic ZX card? If so, does it support GL under Ubuntu? xD
<Dido-> _jason, actually i dont need viewing media.. just once, never needed to before
<_jason> Dido-, ok, enjoy ubuntu then :)
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: google it up :P
<Goldfish> Any of you have runtime experience with network-manager?
<alekz> anyone has a ipod running with ubuntu ?
<Karling76> hello
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Later... xD Just wanted to see if the close range sources may know it... xD
<Razor-X> Karling76: Asterisk.... never attempted it, felt too much a hastle, sorry
<Karling76> hi alekz.. my ipod is working properly with ubuntu
<alekz> Karling76, wich gen is ur ipod ?
<Dido-> _jason, thank you ;) still configurating it but enjoying for sure, i'm about to forget windows
<Dido-> ;] 
<Karling76> 4th gen 20G
<Goldfish> One person in mlinux.org (Melbourne Linux Users Group) has demonstrated asterisk, and has an IP phone. Kind of neat.
<_jason> Dido-, windows, what's that? ;)
<AtlantisX> Dido-: Windows will soon have less functions than Linux, especially with wine... *-*
<Dido-> can't tell exactly.. some call it os
<alekz> Karling76,  u just use it on linux or first time on windows/mac ?
<Dido-> ;)0
<Kyral> Windows has no use to me! Give yourself over to GNU!
<Dido-> AtlantisX, i think it already has less functions then linux
<mrkoje> _jason,  Asterisk is awsome!
<sophie_> AtlantisX: I dont think we need wine to get a fully functional linux distro
<mrkoje> _jason,  I have been using it for 3 months now.
<Razor-X> MMMond: perchance, would you like to browse images?
<Karling76> actually i tried it on all of the 3
<AtlantisX> What I would like to see now is a Kwine or something that clings to the KDE interface, so you can seemlessly open win files from the KDE.
<Goldfish> I played enough with wine. Used it to keep Quicken running. Then they announced no more support for that version, so I moved to moneydance. Works great.
<_jason> mrkoje, ok, you can tell me about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like
* intelikey tips hat to GNU-zeolots every where  / {:-)
<mrkoje> _jason,  sorry.... wrong person.. I was after Goldfish
<alekz> Karling76, look i have a 5th gen ipod i've just bought it 2 hours ago, i cant add files using gtkpod should i use it first on win/mac ?
<_jason> mrkoje, lol i figured as much :)
<Dido-> I managed to install wine today, but it doesn't seems to do good... but i didn't test it well already
<_linuxn00b> hey everyone
<Goldfish> mrkoje: Ehh? Come again.
<Karling76> alekz, i think it's safer to use it first using the bundled softwares in windows or mac
<AtlantisX> Dido-: The standard wine that comes with the distro or a fresh build?
<alekz> Karling76, i tought that :P i'll try that and then on linux again
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<_linuxn00b> i was hoping someone could help me fix my mbr so that i can re-install xp
<mrkoje> Goldfish,  talking about Asterisk
<_linuxn00b> grub seems to have screwed me over
<mrkoje> Goldfish,  its cool.... use it everyday
<Karling76> ok alekz... goodluck
<Karling76> nice gadget you got there
<Paradosso> my porblem is: when I retrieve mail using fetchmail + postfix, it hangs just after the MAIL FROM line
<alekz> thanks :)
<Paradosso> I really cant' figure why
<Paradosso> any hints, please?
<Dido-> AtlantisX, i didn't got it included in ubuntu, "fresh" install with much much struggling
<AtlantisX> Dido-: No apt-get --build wine or whatever it was?
<AtlantisX> Dido-: On my other comp I just added some repos, then compiled my own wine... Hrhr... deadly mix... xD
<_linuxn00b> can someone help me with a boot problem? ;)
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: you want the windows xp boot loader?
<_linuxn00b> can i pm you toma?
<Toma-> no
<_linuxn00b> ok
<AtlantisX> lol
<intelikey> _linuxn00b describe your problem and the desired end and we can help.
<Dido-> AtlantisX, when i start winetools it says i'm using other version of wine so im using it on my own
<Dido-> may be there's the prob
<AtlantisX> PMing with problems is inefficient... o.O
<Toma-> and annoying
<cameron> is anyone in here a kernel compiling pro?
<_linuxn00b> i had ubuntu installed as dual boot but i need software that only xp can run (easily) so unfortunately i need to move back to xp
<Toma-> cameron: i know enough..
<AtlantisX> Dido-: I'd config it by hand, may take longer but also makes it faster.
<Goldfish> mrkoje: You reading me? I was just installing network-manager and got bumped off the internet in the process.
* bimberi wants !anyone back
<_linuxn00b> when i try to install xp it won't boot into the second part of the xp installation
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: cant you boot winxp thru grub?
<Dido-> AtlantisX, could I use your version?
<_linuxn00b> no... it says error loading operating system
<cameron> Toma-: i have a pentium D which i want to compile a kernel for, it is EMT64
<_linuxn00b> i tried fixmbr fixboot etc... and nothing
<AtlantisX> Dido-: Lost it, sorry... But since I will have to redo it anyway, I'll send it to you then.
<cameron> Toma-:  should i compile amd64-generic?
<Toma-> hmmmmmmmm
<cameron> Toma-:  the installer picked amd64-xeon for me
<tritium> cameron, I wouldn't bother to compile a custom kernel
<Toma-> there was a thread on emt64 on the ubuntu site
<_linuxn00b> i can get into the xp setup but when it reboots to complete the setup it just starts over... if that makes sense
<cameron> Toma-:  i just searched and couldnt find anything
<cameron> but ill look again
<Goldfish> mrkkoje: They used asterisk to setup a service after hurricane Katrina. You dialed into a 1-800 number, entered someone's phone number, and you could leave a message or play one. It helped people contact relatives.
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: so.. you install it, then you try running the 2nd part from the harddrive?
<Dido-> AtlantisX, right thanks ;]  any advices to install a good (tested) version before that
<jackmacokc> anybody know where i can find the cgi-bin directory?
<_linuxn00b> yeah but all i get is "press any key to load from cd..." and if don't press a key it says 'error loading operating system' if i do press a key it goes through the first part of the setup again
<mrkoje> Goldfish,  oh thats cool... good use of the technology
<Toma-> cameron: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84747.html
<Viking667> got a really quick cloop question. What -t do I need for mount to mount an Ubuntu's filesystem.cloop? I've already got the cloop module loaded, all I need is what to tell "mount"
<intelikey> _linuxn00b you trying to get away from linux altogather ?    or just trying to duel boot linux/winxp ?
<Goldfish> mrkoje: I always like seeing Linux being used in the real world. Tells you it is more than a "geek fad" but instead reality.
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: and the "error laoding operating system" is coming after grub?
<_linuxn00b> Toma-: i beleive so... although it's not really saying anything about grub anymore
<cameron> Toma-:  i was hopinh to run an EMT64-SMP kernel but the one in the repo is out of date
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: yes i am trying to go back to xp entirely
<AtlantisX> Dido-: Not sure but...
<mrkoje> Goldfish,  true
<AtlantisX> Dido-: You can always compile one yourself.
<aparra> hi
<siriusnova> hey anyone here use audacity?
<_linuxn00b> although i wouldnt mind a dualboot i can't get a single boot figured out so i thought i'd better keep it simple
<Dido-> AtlantisX, lol no i can't ;))
<Toma-> siriusnova: i do
<aparra> who know how see the proyects in a cvs server?
<AtlantisX> Dido-: apt-get build wine should do
<AtlantisX> Dido-: Or just do sudo apt-get upgrade, that may help as well.
<siriusnova> Toma - stupid question, but when you have a sound file loaded, how do you jump do a spot within the sound file?
<Goldfish> I just installed network-manager, and launched it by typing sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet &. How can I get my system to run this everything I login? I was GNOME/ubuntu had something slicker than editing a .login file.
<siriusnova> like say I want to use my mouse to jump to 5 seconds
<siriusnova> after the song starts
<Goldfish> Err...run this thing.
<_linuxn00b> ok... without a disk in the drive i all i get is "error loading operating system" nothing else
<intelikey> _linuxn00b duel boot might be easier for you.    grub should be able to chainload  xp  but Toma-  may have a link for you or something.
<aparra> who know how see the proyects in a cvs server? ?
<Dido-> AtlantisX, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded" on apt-get upgrade ;[
<AtlantisX> My PC has a dir named minidump... o.O I just hope this means a memory dump, not that my comp shit itself... >_>
<AtlantisX> Dido-: And sudo apt-get update?
<bimberi> Goldfish: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs tab
<Toma-> siriusnova: Edit > Snap-to > On, then click on 5 sec mark
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: thanks. ;)  i wish i had left it as dualboot, that's when my problems started happening...
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: you should have asked when you tried dual booting
<Toma-> you might need a chainloader
<siriusnova> Toma- got it thanks :), i was trying to click on the graph
<Dido-> AtlantisX, :)Fetched 39.6kB in 8s (4871B/s)
<Razor-X> GRUB has to use a chainloader
<_linuxn00b> Toma-: yeah... i'm an idiot... :(  all i want is my computer back!!! any suggestions on what to do from here?
<siriusnova> audacity is really cool
<Razor-X> to boot Windows partitions, anyways
<siriusnova> i must say
<intelikey> _linuxn00b there is a wiki about howto setup duel winxp/ubuntu boot
<Goldfish> bimberi: Got it. Okay, I had to run that with & (in background). Do I need to include that with the command here?
<siriusnova> any other cool apps I dont know about?
<jackmacokc> anybody ever install cgi:irc?
<Dido-> AtlantisX, two wine packs, i'll try it now ;)
<Toma-> siriusnova: it really is. :) its even pretty good on windows :O
<_linuxn00b> ok... i'm going to go read the wiki
<aparra> who know how see the proyects in a cvs server?
<AtlantisX> Dido-: Hope they are better... xD
<Toma-> siriusnova: hydrogen!
<bimberi> Goldfish: not sure, i'd add the &
<Jairun> what is the command to set the CC environment varible?
<siriusnova> what is hydrogen?
<_linuxn00b> last question... can i install ubuntu before xp?
<_linuxn00b> and still have a dual boot?
<Razor-X> siriusnova: why, the best app in the world has to be cowsay
<siriusnova> Razor-X - good god I hate cowsay
<Jairun> Linuxn00b yes, but I've found it easier to install XP first
<siriusnova> :P
<Goldfish> I'll be back. Gonna log out and back in to test this.
<intelikey> _linuxn00b yes  but you need to go to ubuntu.com and search the wiki for the howto
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: its pretty tricky. you need to use the windows boot laoder or use the ubuntu disk rescue mode
<Razor-X> siriusnova: what?!
<siriusnova> too many apps, we need a coolubuntuapps.com or something
<frogzoo> _linuxn00b: xp will clobber your MBR - you will need to reinstall grub afterwards
<siriusnova> Trying to find a cool app in synaptic is painful
<AtlantisX> siriusnova: Just make one... ;p
<Toma-> siriusnova: its a drum loop creator
<siriusnova> i should
<Viking667> siriusnova: I have no problem.
<Toma-> siriusnova: what kinda app u after?
<siriusnova> i should start up a CoolUbuntuApps.com
<frogzoo> siriusnova: either browse categories or search
<_linuxn00b> frogzoo: how do i install xp??? it won't complete the the install when i try to do it...
<Jairun> Can someone tell me the command to set the CC variable, I need to compile new video drivers, but the default compiler is 4.0, I'm needing 3.4
<siriusnova> with interesting apps and reviews and a rating system
<siriusnova> screenshots too
<AtlantisX> siriusnova: If you do, it will certainly be integrated in the community...
<_linuxn00b> haha i'm sooo frustrated!!!
<siriusnova> hmmm
<Toma-> siriusnova: like icewalkers?
<siriusnova> what is icewalkers?
<frogzoo> siriusnova: b sure 2 include nethack-qt
<siriusnova> i was thinking more along the lines of kde-apps.org
<Toma-> google.
<bimberi> Goldfish: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager  no & required :)
<frogzoo> siriusnova: do it as a wiki - mebbe plone?
* intelikey finds it easiest to use multipul disks   hda hdc .....   no trubble at all to do it that way.
<siriusnova> frogzoo - yeah
<siriusnova> too much work though :p
<AtlantisX> frogzoo: You mean nethack-qt as in apt-get nethack-qt? -.-
<frogzoo> AtlantisX: u got it :)
<AtlantisX> frogzoo: Just think the packets that are already registered don't have to be on a special site.
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: can i ask what app you need to run for all this trouble?
<Razor-X> siriusnova: how about.... emacs? :P
<Goldfish> It works. Network Manager is pretty cool. I will have to take a little road trip sometime to Pinera to test this further.
<siriusnova> i hate emacs with a passion
<_linuxn00b> my windows versions of the macromedia suite and photoshop
<siriusnova> lol
<Dido-> AtlantisX, ba:( the same, take look on what i mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i5686
<siriusnova> emacs is more like its own operating system
* intelikey bets it's ....    hehhe too late :)
<frogzoo> AtlantisX: I have no trubs with the repo setup - but there needs to be a better way to browse the available pkgs for whats available
<_linuxn00b> and i had a lot of trouble getting apps to work in ubuntu in general
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: have you tried installing windows completely over everything else?
<Razor-X> siriusnova: well, if an OS can fit in a filesize smaller than the average terminal emulator and remain flexible and customizable... hell, I'm sold :)
<AtlantisX> frogzoo: I'm fine with synaptic. o.O
<frogzoo> _linuxn00b: depends which apps - the core apps are pretty straight forward - but theres the learning curve of a new OS to consider
<Razor-X> siriusnova: and is overall functional
<siriusnova> heh
<_linuxn00b> yeah... i have deleted all my partitions, and re-formatted them all and then tried a fresh xp install... and nothing.
<Toma-> frogzoo: you know synaptic can be browsed by category right?
<frogzoo> AtlantisX: synaptic doesnt give you screenshots
<tga> hey.. my Gnome suddenly won't start, even in Failsafe mode.. what should I look at?
<_linuxn00b> yeah... that's where i got stuck
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: then its not a linux/grub problem...
<_linuxn00b> Toma-: what could it be?
<tga> ..for any user
<Toma-> if the windows install is saying it cant find itself, then its either a faulty install or faulty install cd :(
<tga> or a faulty operating system
<AtlantisX> siriusnova: I think under linux it would be appropriate to have those "you might also like" links... KDE, you might also like GNOME, iceWM etc... Get what I mean?
<_linuxn00b> hmmm
<_linuxn00b> ok... i'm going to install ubuntu again as the primary os
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: ... I wonder what'ld happen to ratpoison
<frogzoo> AtlantisX: like sourceforge does
<Razor-X> maybe it'ld be listed under screen
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: have you heard of crossover office?
<Goldfish> This is fun. I really GNOME. I have been using KDE on my two other Debian machines, but the windows management on GNOME is cool.
<_linuxn00b> then i'll ask questions on how to get programs to work instead of how to get xp to work. ;)
<_linuxn00b> yeah
<martin> where do I need to go to get help for codec on 64 system?
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Hm? Ratpoison? The poor rats. T_T
<_linuxn00b> i'm trying not to buy anymore software... thats why i wanted to switch to linux. ;)
<_linuxn00b> but i thought wine would be enough... only i couldn't get it to install. ;)
<Toma-> ahh i see :)
<_linuxn00b> <--n00b
<_linuxn00b> ;)
<MMMond> Any idea what "twin: ALL DISPLAY DRIVERS FAILED. QUITTING" might mean? I don't really understand.. drivers?
<AtlantisX> martin: Kaffeine gives good instructions for getting codecs.
<martin> thank you
<_linuxn00b> well, thank you guys for all your help!
<Toma-> _linuxn00b: have you tried gimp? instead of photoshop... its not quite the same but its pretty powerful still
<_linuxn00b> what a great community!
<intelikey> _linuxn00b you could boot the live ub-cd and do a 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=20 bs=512        that will blank the mbr and partition tables  then try installing xp afresh.
<frogzoo> _linuxn00b: sudo apt-get install wine & youe done? running apps under wine though, can be troublesome
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: It has been my experiment that leaving Windows requires a little dose of reality. You have to start learning stuff for yourself, not being dependent on M$ "helping you" anymore. But with that comes some remarkable feeling of liberation. My $0.02.
<Goldfish> s/experiment/experience
<steven__> hello everyone....  Does anyone have experience trying to setup jboss??
<_linuxn00b> goldfish: i agree... i just don't know if i have the patience and the time to for the learning curve. ;)
<martin> kaffeine is for kde?
<martin> and not a codec but  a player
<AtlantisX> Goldfish: Maybe, but the atmosphere here is way better than in MS support areas. You actually have fun hanging around here.
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: thanks! let me try that!
<intelikey> _linuxn00b my sujestion ^ assumes loosing all data on hda is acceptable.
<techrush> MS support areas ???
<frogzoo> ubotu > dancing paperclip
<techrush> i never knew such a thing existed :)
<Dido-> AtlantisX, is it possible wine to change to xp appereance or only 98
<AtlantisX> techrush: They do, it's where all your personal info goes when you're not looking. xD
<techrush> lol
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: i lost it long ago (i've probably reformatted my drives 5 times by now) ;)
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: That is why I kept dual boot on my machine for so long, and also was tinkering with wine. My finally task will be to use turbotax.com this year, so that I don't need to buy a windows-based tax software package.
<_linuxn00b> haha
<intelikey> _linuxn00b k  that's worth a try then.
<AtlantisX> Dido-: Not directly, but you can change appearance to WM skin and then set your WM skin to wimp.
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Should that prove successful, I will have eliminated the last reason to keep my dual boot partition around, and time to free up some wanting disk space.
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: i'm doing it now...
<vladuz976> why does ubuntu come with gnome? many ppl don't wnat something that heavy
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: awesome!  good luck with that!
<alekz> vladuz976, that's why kubuntu was realeased
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: someday i'll be able to do that...
<siriusnova> heavy?
<martin> anyone able to play avi files on ubuntu 64 version?
<vladuz976> alekz: kubuntu is the same, too much
<martin> really would like some help on this :(
<siriusnova> LOL im running Ubuntu on a 400mhz PII dont tell me about heavy :P
<alekz> vladuz976, xubuntu will be released :)
<vladuz976> alekz: what's that/
<vladuz976> ?
<siriusnova> its actually a lot faster then other distros
<techrush> yes it is
<intelikey> martin i just wish i could afford a k7
<Goldfish> My experience has been that KNOPPIX live CD on this laptop was much lighter weight than ubuntu breezy live CD. Can that be laid at the feet of GNOME? I like to keep KNOPPIX around as a rescue CD.
<siriusnova> try running SUSE or Mandrake on the same laptop
<AtlantisX> I have a temp dir of 0bytes... on windows... isn't that suspicious? I bet it's scheming something.
<_linuxn00b> brb... i'm going to try the live cd idea
<martin> intelikey lol :)
<Goldfish> siriusnova: My laptop is 433 celeryonion processor. I know what you mean.
<alekz> vladuz976, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<teenbot> hey can i download like msn messenger on here like onto the program for the time being ?
<martin> whats the use if you can't get anything to work on it... :)
<Dido-> AtlantisX, humm.. sounds hard to me ;0 i guess i'll just wait you to make your new version
<Dido-> ;)
<Toma-> teenbot: you want an msn client?
<siriusnova> actually Ubuntu on my laptop isnt that bad, its a bit slow when you start opening up multiple firefoxes buts definetly not so slow that it becomes a pain
<Goldfish> Face it...he want's the butterfly!
<AtlantisX> siriusnova: I use kubuntu with iceWM, works well even on lowmem PCs.
<martin> new to linux... but this is driving me nuts :) you can't play 32bit codec on 64bit system I read, and there are no 64bit codec - then what hell do you do :)
<teenbot> yeah i was just wondering if there was anyway to download msn messenger and then so i can use it
<siriusnova> cool AtlantisX - im happy with Ubuntu :)
<DRAGON_Ultra> lol goldfish
<intelikey> siriusnova i totally disagree with the 'faster than' statement.   it is all in the setup.
<Dr_Willis> martin,  wonder how windows does it.. and why we need soo many closed-source codecs...
<Goldfish> martin: You may have to run a 32-boot chroot. chroot is where you convert some subdirectory into the root directory.
<jackmacokc> anybody ever install cgi-irc?
<teenbot> whats that
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: all i got was 'dd: opening 'dev/hda': No such file or directory'
<AtlantisX> siriusnova: Both gnome and kde take about 30 seconds to start up and swap all the time on my pc... While iceWM doesn't even have perceivable loading time and is hell fast.
<Hobbsee> teenbot: try amsn or gaim
<martin> goldfish hmm.... guessing you don't have such a system...
<Toma-> teenbot: not really. there are alternatives, like gaim and kopete, i prefer amsn tho :)
<Goldfish> The 64-bit architectures are really exposing what is open source and what has bits of closed stuff in them. The open source stuff is the stuff that was relatively easy to migrate.
<Dido-> AtlantisX, can i set some different icon on all exes by default, not one by one?
<techrush> interesting
<intelikey> _linuxn00b look for /dev/ide/*   it maybe long addressed.
<Goldfish> martin: My mythtv box is AMD64, and I have debian 64 on it. However, I don't use to go for flashplayer type stuff. It was useless for about 4-months due to a 64-bit glibc error.
<siriusnova> Atlantis it helps if you have more then 128mb of ram, i have 300mb on this laptop so its not bad
<AtlantisX> Dido-: No idea, sry. >_>
<intelikey> _linuxn00b or even /.dev/hda
<_linuxn00b> <---super linux n00b
<teenbot> hey toma is there anyway you can pm me really quick or does this program do that?
<siriusnova> AtlantisX - well yeah icewm is pretty fast but i like Gnome :D
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: how do i look for it?
<AtlantisX> siriusnova: Just you wait, rich boy... xD
<techrush> gnome on ubuntu is much faster then KDE on mandrake
<vladuz976> alekz: yeah that sounds much better, only thing, they should also take gdm out
<intelikey> ls /.dev<tabkey>
<Toma-> teenbot: i dont like private messages
<Toma-> makes me nervous
<teenbot> oo ok
<alekz> vladuz976, tell them xD
<AtlantisX> *will get his new comp in a few days* xD
<Goldfish> siriusnova: This thing suffered when it was 128M. I ordered 512M to ugprade it to the max. Certainly helps out a lot. Now I have ripped CD playing the background as I yak on this IRC channel via wireless.
<siriusnova> i need a new laptop, they are cheap but im poor :P
<vladuz976> alekz: wehre?
<alekz> vladuz976, dunno :P
<intelikey> _linuxn00b tab-completion works wonders.
<siriusnova> yeah 128mb is pretty barebones considering X takes up what like 64mb ?
<martin> goldfish so you can play movies etc.?
<intelikey> siriusnova are you smoking crack ?
<teenbot> but like i just wanna run msn messenger while im running this program
<Viking667> I love tab-completion. I miss it every time I have to go back to Windows
<martin> goldfish sorry if I sound a little retarded :) but this is all new to me :P
<intelikey> i run x on 64m with no swap all the time.
<B1zz> you can try gaim
<siriusnova> i can play movies on my 400mhz PII, high rez xvids in VLC run fine
<siriusnova> well i meant gnome + x
<alekz> Viking667, i think IE 7 has tabs :P
<siriusnova> :P
<intelikey> kde   :)
<Viking667> alekz: so I hear.
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: no go... i'm not sure what i'm doing. ;)
<Goldfish> martin: I don't actually have a DVD/CD player on that machine. It records TV shows. It is pretty good at converting the stuff to MPEG4 on the CPU.
<_linuxn00b> i'm going to go back and read up on it
<AtlantisX> martin: Don't worry, microsoft wants everyone to think Linux is still all text'n'type.
<Viking667> I'm not bothered though, firefox is better.
<_linuxn00b> thanks for all the help guys. ;)
<intelikey> k
<Toma-> teenbot: download amsn and install it. then u can do whatever u want
<_linuxn00b> i'll stop wasting your guys' time. ;)
<intelikey> good luck with it _linuxn00b
<alekz> Viking667, yeap have u tried firefox 1.5 ?
<Toma-> never a waste of time _linuxn00b
<doofy`> when i insert a DVD movie, it mounts, but there seems to be no content on it (at least from what nautilus shows)... it brings up the burn CD window
<_linuxn00b> thank you all!  especially Toma-, intlikey and Goldfish! take care!
<rei> help! i am new with this linux...and ubuntu...
<Goldfish> martin: I'll admit I'm bragging a little. Check it out---> http://www.mindspring.com/~gregturn/right_turn/id9.html
<alekz> rei, ask pls
<siriusnova> AtlantisX - im actually a FreeBSD guy so I know my unix, but Ubuntu i really really nice, setting it up was simple and everything is well thought out, GUI tools are sane and well planned.
<AtlantisX> doofy`: Totem? Or wine WMP. xDD
<rei> how can i install mplayer?
<teenbot> tama:  but will it erase off of my computer when i take out this linux program ?
<siriusnova> its not like Mandrake where every GUI tool looks different
<siriusnova> SUSE + Ubuntu are the best distros when it comes to Usability IMHO
<alekz> rei, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Toma-> teenbot: no
<doofy`> well, AtlantisX it doesn't really matter what. browsing it with nautilus displays no content also
<AtlantisX> siriusnova: Yeh, thought the same. I was redhat fan before, but now I <3 Ubuntu xD
<siriusnova> Ubuntu is "macos x ish :D)
<DRAGON_Ultra> suse was good untill I found this ubuntu
<teenbot> yeah well i already have it downloaded on my windows though
<rei> alekz, where do i type that?
<alekz> rei, on a terminal
<Goldfish> martin: I have tried playing DVDs on this laptop, mainly because this is my first DVD drive. Could have used a little more horsepower. Turned on DMA, and it was able to play okay. Stuttered occasionally.
<concept10> Anyone using Firefox 1.5 have a bug that causes 100% CPU usage when trying to save a picture using the right click menu?
<_jason> rei, are you looking for mplayer or mplayerplug-in with mplayer?
<AtlantisX> siriusnova: The MacosX feel comes from gnomes taskbar... xDD
<techrush> and the use of sudo
<rei> i think its an mplayer only...
<_jason> rei, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<techrush> os x uses sudo in a similar way
<rei> i just downloaded it...and some plug ins i think
<Goldfish> !wiki MPlayerInstallHowto
<siriusnova> AtlantisX - true, Gnome is turning into Mac OS X lite lol
<tga> hey.. my Gnome suddenly won't start, even in Failsafe mode.. what should I look at?
<martin> goldfish looks awesome :)
<Goldfish> Where is ubotu!
* Goldfish is crying....
<Toma-> !hello
<AtlantisX> I find sudo a reasonable thing, you can't accidentally do a root-and-HD-goes-bang command.
<Toma-> :(
<techrush> it took me a day or 2 to get used to it
<techrush> but now im fine with it
<siriusnova> sudo is a good idea, running as root is a BAD idea
<xkahn> what source for apt holds all the java packages for ubuntu again?
<AtlantisX> Not like could happen to you before... "rm -rf /" Oh shit, I though I was still logged on as normal user and wanted to joke around... xD
<siriusnova> MacOS X has a similar set up
<rei> alekz, it says it couldnt find the package mozilla-mplayer
<teenbot> would i be able to leave this running all night like i would windows?
<AtlantisX> rei: mozdev.org was the site, I think.
<intelikey> sudo is super-user do (run as root)  btw
<drew> anyone have experience with twinview?
<Goldfish> I admit I was apprehensive when I heard sudo was ubuntu's default setup. But I have gotten used to it, and like having the auth.log audit trail. Makes command distinctly feel user or admin oriented.
<vr^238> is it safe to remove xterm if i'm not using it?
<tritium> drew, yes
<tritium> drew, did you read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README ?
<techrush> vr^238 i wouldnt
<vr^238> techrush: why not
<doofy`> AtlantisX, any ideas?
<vladuz976> does anybody know what the font is called that is used on checks on the bottom, it's sort of a monospace to not confuse numbers, i want that font for my terminal
<drew> yes i have
<JairunCaloth> what is the name of the X configuration tool?
<AtlantisX> intelikey: Yeh... Didn't understand the word the first few days, just used it... Then it came to me... "su... do..." As SU do! Aha! xD
<Sneaky_Bastard> MICR
<techrush> well for one thing why would you want to remove it ?
<techrush> its not large
<Sneaky_Bastard> Magnetic Ink Character Recognition font
<techrush> for another thing i just easily recovered my install that i broke with it
<drew> ..and looked through many articles
<Goldfish> Unfortunately this laptop doesn't have an nvidia card. Instead it has ATI Rage mobility. I can use every piece of hardware acceleration possible to squeeze the limits out of this old laptop.
<techrush> so id keep it around
<vr^238> techrush: i installed aterm, and i also use gnome-terminal
<vr^238> techrush: alright, thanks
<Sneaky_Bastard> laduz: that is not just a font
<AtlantisX> doofy`: Sry, what was your last line? Can't find it. xD
<drew> my second monitor stays scrambled
<Sneaky_Bastard> it's a specification
<teenbot> (im kinda new at this) i was wondering like what exactly the terminal is ? i cant seem to figuere it out
<doofy`> AtlantisX, when I explore the dvd with nautilus it doesn't even show any content
<Sneaky_Bastard> teenbot: are you using GUI ?
<AtlantisX> Hrhr, okay, let the everlasting discussion begin: What is your favorite terminal?
<techrush> vr^238 the GDM login option "terminal mode" or some such launches x-term and you never know yu just may need that mode sometime.....i know i just did and it saved my @$$
<Goldfish> terminal is an application that mimics what were once dumb terminals hooked up to servers, offering only command line interfaces.
<Sneaky_Bastard> xterm is a program that pretends to be an old dumb serial terminal
<techrush> aterm!!!!!!!!
<teenbot> im using ubuntu linux
<AtlantisX> doofy`: Not sure, maybe you really didn't burn it right?
<vr^238> techrush: good to know, thanks :)
<Sneaky_Bastard> and then you can type commands in with it
<Goldfish> teenbot: You don't say!
<MrDel> doofy what are you using to burn your dvd?
<AtlantisX> And when we are done with that... What is your favorite editor/word processor? xD
<doofy`> its not burned, theyre commercial
<drew> can anyone help with my twinview woes?
<teenbot> why is that goldfish lol
<intelikey> hehhe i always uninstall base-system and other meda-packages that get in the way of my freely adminning my system.... but that is not a sujestion to the newbee
<AtlantisX> doofy`: Country code problem?
<doofy`> hm would that do it?
<MrDel> apt-get regionset
<teenbot> why is this a pretty old program ?
<rei> how come nothing works?
<intelikey> rei can you narrow that quarry just a little ?
<tritium> teenbot, which?
<tritium> rei, things work.  What are you talking about?
<MMMond> and another small question: how can I save the mere things gone by in the terminal.. being that it would be something like: <command> > text.txt --or something
<_linuxn00b> is apt-get update and apt-get upgrade recommended after a fresh ubuntu install?
<mitey> why does my laptop mouse (touchpad+clit) stop working with ubuntu at random
<AtlantisX> MMMond: <command> | destination if I remember right
<Goldfish> MMMond: You mean how to make every command dump a copy of its results into a raw text file without you expressly typing that append operation?
<AtlantisX> MMMond: But maybe that was DOS, not sure.
<doofy`> Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab
<mitey> ive never had that issue with any other distro
<doofy`> thats from Totem
<teenbot> tritus: what do ya mean/
<drew> I need help setting up my 2nd monitor with twinview
<Goldfish> mitey: I had touch mousepads. First thing I ordered for this laptop was a USB mouse +hub. Ahh.
<Goldfish> s/had/hate
<AtlantisX> doofy`: I wouldn't use Totem, it is stupid. xD But that is not your problem I guess.
<tritium> teenbot, which are you calling an old program?
<mitey> Goldfish, i wont hook a mouse up to this. the clit is perfect.
<mitey> i want a reason not a rhyme :P
<_linuxn00b> is apt-get upgrade and apt-get update general commands to update/upgrade all packages?
<arod--> java-package_0.26_all.deb
<teenbot> well see i dont really know much about this yet im trying to learn more about it
<Goldfish> mitey: The clit?
<intelikey> MMMond bash has command history already?    if you want to save the output of commands you could redirrect them >file  but if you do that with interactive commands (like rm -i * )  you wont see the questions they ask.   also you may be thinking of redirecting stderr    2> errors.txt
<MMMond> Goldfish: yes, I think yes, what you said
<fushi> _linuxn00b: No
<teenbot> im using ubunu linux
<mitey> yes, the mouse clit
<_smd_> mwhahaha
<vr^> bwahah
* AtlantisX read "clit" and became interested.
<_linuxn00b> fushi: so you have to specify what package to update then?
<mitey> if you dont know what im talking about, then stfu ;)
<MMMond> intelikey: I don't think I'm going for command history.. being that would be the things I type? I want the entire thing gone by.. if you know what I mean. Sorry for my ignorant terminology
<tritium> okay, you've had your fun with that
<fushi> _linuxn00b: update juts updated the source.list
<Goldfish> MMMond: Not sure. Just trying to get my arms around what you were asking. Not sure....
<arod--> how can i install 'debhelper'
<Goldfish> AtlantisX: lol    Yeah...I was double checking what he wrote there....
<Toma-> whats all this about the clit?
<intelikey> MMMond read the rest of my post i covered that
<jbroome> this is probably the wrong channel to find out about that
<MMMond> Goldfish: I think what you said first is what I want . . . dumping it on to a file, that seems right in a familiar way
<tga> hmm my Gnome won't start whatever I do
<tritium> arod--, sudo apt-get install debhelper
<mitey> Toma-, i have a touch pad and a clit mouse on my laptop
<doofy`> AtlantisX, how can I figure out which drive my DVD drive is?
<MMMond> intelikey: alright, I'll reread :)
<tga> I only have ICE stuff in my .xsession-errors
<AtlantisX> Goldfish: I got mental autohighlighting for words like that... xD
<arod--> tritium i did that, failed to install
<tritium> enough, please, mitey
<Toma-> interesting... is it pink :D~
<mitey> and running ubuntu... my mouse will suddenly stop taking input from both
<_linuxn00b> fushi: i just need a standard library with basic apps
<_smd_> hehe me a girl and laughedat clit!
<tritium> arod--, what happened when you tried?
<tga> any idea what IceTrans is?
<mitey> therefore my 'mouse' is rendered useless
<_linuxn00b> fushi: i folowed this guide here: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/12/essential-house-keeping-in-ubuntu.html
<siriusnova> hey how do i search for an app using apt-get
<_linuxn00b> fushi: but i coudn't get anything to work after that
<tga> siriusnova: apt-cache search app
<siriusnova> k thanks
<arod--> ah i think i got it
<AtlantisX> sudo apt-get install clit
<coag> siriusnova: apt-cache... nevermind!
<coag> :P
<Goldfish> mitey: Okay....I get it. I don't have one of those. I hate those more than touch pad mice.
<mitey> Goldfish,  you should read lool
<siriusnova> what should i install for wardriving, kismet?
<mitey> i have a touch pad AND clit mouse. i have said that 3 times :P
<MMMond> intelikey: won't see the questions they ask? sorry, I don't understand.
<fushi> _linuxn00b: Sorry, I don't have the time to really help you at the moment, i'm off to bed, sorry.
<AtlantisX> mitey: Touching is good...
<tritium> mitey, please move that talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_linuxn00b> fushi: ok, thanks! ;)
<fushi> _linuxn00b: I'm sure someone else though with more experience will though :D
<_linuxn00b> fushi: sleep good!
<Goldfish> MMMond: Not sure I can see how to do that. Each command spawns a new subprocess. I was thinking something like "csh | tee output.txt" might dump each command in that subshell...
<fushi> Thanks XD
<doofy`> AtlantisX, when I insert a DVD movie I should at least be able to explore it and see the .vob's, etc correct?
<fushi> G'nite everyone
<Toma-> doofy`: yes
<AtlantisX> doofy`: No, your system can't mount it you just said.
<mitey> you people are retarded
<_linuxn00b> everyone: i have a fresh ubuntu install... first step to get basic apps?
* Goldfish tucks fushi in, and reads him a bedtime story.
<doofy`> AtlantisX, it mounts and shows up on the desktop, theres just nothing in the mounted folder
<AtlantisX> doofy`: >_> That is ebil.
<intelikey> to redirect stdout use > standard_output.txt      to redirect stderr use 2> standard_error.txt    to pipe to another app use stdout |app   or  stderr 2|app     respectivly.             mmmond it means when you redirect output it doesn't copy the output it litterally puts it some place besides the screen.    it all you want is to copy the output use the mouse.
<FushizZz> _linuxn00b: What apps do you want
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: When I did a ubuntu install, it came with basic apps. Are you hinting at getting some more basic apps?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<doofy`> AtlantisX, any ideas? I know the DVDs work and have stuff on them
<MMMond> When I said "history," I didn't mean command history.. history being the text passed up .. whatever it is, suppose I just want the current session that I see now in a file, and want to dump that into a file . . . how would I go about do this?
<B1zz> any good game channels that might point me in the right direction of a good linux game?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mitey!*@*]  by tritium
<doofy`> AtlantisX, when I insert the DVD and it automounts the burn CD wizard pops up.
<FushizZz> _linuxn00b: synaptic is a good place to search for w/e you want :D
<AtlantisX> doofy`: Nope, no idea right now. >_>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: haha... yeah i need a bittorrent client, and some way to listen to aac's?
<doofy`> Toma-, any ideas?
<AtlantisX> _linuxn00b: bittornado.com
<tga> does anyone know what IceTrans is? as in ICEauthority?
<_linuxn00b> Fushi: i had bad luck with synaptic... kept getting error messages...
<Toma-> doofy`: is it multisession?
<AtlantisX> _linuxn00b: That's my fav client, python based.
<_linuxn00b> it's updating right now... i'll have specifics sooon
<MMMond> Also, to "dump" a file . . . I assume that is the correct terminology for this? And I saw two signs you guys used: | and > . . . I thought myself it would be <command> > something.txt -- any hints on that?
<siriusnova> there is a plugin for beep media player (bmp) that plays aacs
<FushizZz> Oh, :x
<_linuxn00b> thanks AtlantisX
<doofy`> Toma-, no they're commercial
<_linuxn00b> i'll get it
<FushizZz> Well go with what AtlantisX said :)
<Toma-> wow... weird
<Goldfish> MMMond: Try this, I just did it... "bash | tee output.txt"
<FushizZz> ok ok, sleep >_>
<intelikey> MMMond in a terminal do this    'ls > list '      and then do 'less list '   maybe that will help you see what is happening.
<_linuxn00b> cya fushi
<Toma-> doofy`: its probably using the wrong format eg, udf and so on
<_linuxn00b> <--brb
<intelikey> or even 'cat list'
<doofy`> Toma-, what kind of fix is there for that?
<Goldfish> MMMond: That will dump all the results of your commands in the new subshell to both the screen and the flat file. I did that, and typed "ls" and "ps -ef". After exiting the sub bash shell, I had some raw results in output.txt.
<Toma-> doofy`: no idea
<_smd_> and he came over, and actually moved desks to sit with us #1, #2 AND #3 and we were like we were in grade5 GIRLS trying to talk to this guy.  wish i spoke Russian and oh wow, I know i could make  things go like fireworks. but NOOOO it was time for me to go home which i ended up staying at hsc and st.b for the night........ but tomorrow will be a hell of alot better!
<Goldfish> tee is a command to route the output to two places, one to the screen, the other to a flat file.
<_smd_> holy crap oops
<Fisher> jgrieves
<intelikey> Goldfish yes i hesitated to move on to forking until redirecting was grasped.
<Fisher> goldfish yes - 54%
<jgrieves> Fisher yes?
<Fisher> fisher
<Goldfish> Fisher: Ehh?
<Fisher> fisher: ehh?
<jgrieves> anyone have a really good recommendation for a python book?
<Fisher> reisio doesn't use python bindings for running periodic jobs
<sethk> intelikey, hey, this is a clean channel here   :)
<Fisher> that capital 'f' makes all the funny thing is some time with too lazy to clean out the x86 one which i havent done
<jackmacokc> nobody ever install cgi:irc?
<Fisher> nobody has the sis 730/630
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* jgrieves kicks Fisher
<tritium> jgrieves, dive into python, freely available as an ubuntu package
<Fisher> it was available ?
<_jason> jgrieves, did you do 'dive into python' yet?
<Fisher> didnt really try that that's always comes up on the external hist against my desktop properties i cant choose in my kernel yet?
<Goldfish> jgrieves: Yeah, this one is online. http://diveintopython.org. The guy breaks up useful problems line by line.
<Fisher> exit my wm it can't see some changes that breaks this time ;)
<intelikey> sethk ?
<Fisher> personally, i'd call old messed up the startup scripts re-vitalized ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-065-184-031-185.carolina.res.rr.com]  by crimsun
<coag> anyone know where i can locate eggdrop.conf?
<tritium> Goldfish, also installed on your machine ;)
<sethk> intelikey, no forking allowed
* Goldfish does a high five with _jason.
<Goldfish> tritium: Really? Cool!
<jgrieves> thanks guys, im a book kind of guy though
<jgrieves> though i am getting that now :)
<Goldfish> jgrieves: You can also buy it.
* _jason high fives Goldfish back
* intelikey renices sethk's xserver
<thezanke> is it possible to set up a proxy on this ubuntu machine that i can use at other places (like the ones that you find a www.proxz.com)
<tritium> Goldfish, yep...diveintopyton is the package name
<sethk> intelikey, h  e   y      s  t    o   p     t   h  a   t
<Goldfish> "I feel the need...the need for speed."
<Darkhack>  any know if Dapper will fix the boot bug with some mobo's.  I happen to have a system where Breezy freezes at the "Detecting CDROM" stage.
<intelikey> :)
<bimberi> coag: "locate eggdrop.conf", if no results, try updating the locate database with "sudo updatedb" and retry
<jgrieves> python novice to professional
<jgrieves> looks like the same book
<jgrieves> different subject matter?
<coag> bimberi: ahh i forgot about updatedb
<jgrieves> Goldfish does it go into syntax or just examples?
<jgrieves> Goldfish i'm a C++ programmer
<jgrieves> Goldfish i understadn the metanlity is a bit different
<jgrieves> and i dont change quickly :)
<coag> jgrieves: python is really quite simple
<tritium> jgrieves, please don't use the enter key as punctuation.  Use complete sentences
<coag> i learned it before i went on to C++
<jgrieves> tritium ....wow...ok
<intelikey> is that how all C++ programmers spell ?????   no wonder apps are buggy.
<jgrieves> intelikey sorry i am legallly blind hard for me to see the text right now
<jgrieves> intelikey don't use this machine much :)
<intelikey> ah enough said
<jgrieves> phew there we go, hey i didn't type THAT bad :)
<butcherbird> anyone recommend a good cpu temp monitoring app w/gui ? biostar mb amd sempron
<Goldfish> jgrieves: This thing has simple, understandable examples used for real world situations. The guys pulls these simple examples apart line-by-line. I loved it. P.S. I just book-marked file:///usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/index.html in Firefox. :)
<coag> bimberi: how long should updatedb take?
<jgrieves> Goldfish thanks
<bimberi> coag: it can be quite a while :)
<sethk> coag, depends on the drive size, machine speed.  Probably 5 to 15 minutes
<coag> bimberi: woo
<logical_mark> Hey, can someone reccomend a visual FTP client that dosn't suck?
<MMMond> I think I got it now, thanks Goldfish  and intelikey
<coag> sethk: 12 gig 1.3
<tritium> jgrieves, no worries :)
<butcherbird> logical_mark,  midnight commander? :)
<AtlantisX> I hate it when apps autoadapt to your system language... >_> It's english here but with german menus... Confusing... xD
<_linuxn00b> do i have to be running root to install apps?
<Goldfish> jgrieves: I've done C++, Java, you name it. Anybody every heard of Forte 4GL? I studied Python so I could utilize pywikipediabot to manage a wiki site. A real cool package from sourceforge.net.
<logical_mark> butcherbird: Is it in the SPM?
<intelikey> sudo
<intelikey> yesudo
<intelikey> :)
<sethk> coag, closer to 5 than 15
<bimberi> lol @ intelikey
<coag> would i get flamed if i said i enabled root in debian?
<logical_mark> butcherbird: nevermind I looked
<coag> err
<mike01> ?
<coag> in ubuntu rather
<coag> ahh! finished
<AtlantisX> intelikey: yesudo? Is that when your comp refuses to do something even as sudo? xD
<Hobbsee> coag, no, but you would be laughed at if you managed to screw your system by accident with it
<coag> Hobbsee: :)
<jgrieves> Goldfish cool, i'm afraid it takes me quite a while to feel really comfortable with a language, as i am not a programming prodigy :)
<intelikey> AtlantisX that was the answer to "<_linuxn00b> do i have to be running root to install apps?"
<Goldfish> jgrieves: Is it a hobby, or are you a professional software engineer?
<Hobbsee> coag: i've enabled root a couple of times - when i've screwed it up so badly...but i didnt like running as root!
<coag> i dont run as root
<coag> i jstu don't liek to sudo every command
<mike01> have a simple question any help?
<coag> so one terminal is open as root
<jgrieves> Goldfish yes :)
<AtlantisX> intelikey: next step would then be "yesudo or i will become nice -20" xD
<coag> and it's on my fourth desktop
<CuriousCat> hello!
<Goldfish> jgrieves: Yes to which?
<CuriousCat> Could anyone tell me how to run a .sh file? I seem to have forgotten how to do so. :">
<jgrieves> yes to both :) im still in school, doing a co-op right now though, and some of the stuff is python
<bimberi> CuriousCat: sh blah.sh
<Goldfish> jgrieves: Of course, I didn't say I was really comfortable with Python. I just like the concepts. I still go back to that web page while trying to write a python app. Still an experiment for me. Haven't embraced python GUIs yet.
<_linuxn00b> how do i install bittornado from terminal?
<_linuxn00b> or synaptic
<CuriousCat> bimberi: thanks
<intelikey> coag if you type 'sudo <blah> '   you   SuperUser DO <blah>   or  run blah as root.
<bimberi> CuriousCat: np :)
<AtlantisX> _linuxn00b: Which format is it?
<coag> intelikey: i know that
<Goldfish> jgrieves: Languages never really become real until you have a real problem you are trying to solve, and you use a new language to do it. That is when the rubber hits the road.
<_linuxn00b> AtlantisX: what do you mean? linux or the program?
<mike01> can any1 tell me a cd burner file ?
<coag> intelikey: it's just less typing if i'm alread su'd in
<techrush> i think what coag is saying is typing sudo is annoying
<nalioth> CuriousCat: you hit the wrong room today?  :)
<coag> techrush: yup you have it
<AtlantisX> _linuxn00b: What is the file extension of the file you downloaded?
<jgrieves> Goldfish yep, seems like python is becoming really popular though
<Razor-X> coag: ``sudo -s'' does the trick
<bimberi> mike01: don't understand "cd burner file"?
<coag> Razor-X: hey do I know you?
<_linuxn00b> i haven't yet... but it will be .zip or .tar.gz
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Also, after 2 or 3 sudos it keeps sudo status.
<intelikey> coag yeah even on systems like ub i always set the root passwd and uninstall sudo.
<Goldfish> PHP is also becoming popular. I can only bite off one cool language at a time, so I picked Python. I have tried eyeballing other places to use it.
<Razor-X> coag: maybe
<coag> hmm
<Razor-X> coag: I dunno, depends where you've seen me, if you've seen me :)
<AtlantisX> _linuxn00b: -.-
<CuriousCat> nalioth: naah. :D just forgot to logon to offtopic
<mike01> want to burn cds using ubuntu bager
<coag> Razor-X: you have probably helped me in here before
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: actually, just one sudo does the trick
<Razor-X> coag: oh yeah, that could be too
<Goldfish> Somebody built an expect-like module for python, and definitely caught my attention. When I saw they had HTTP libraries, CORBA stuff, and an Oracle package, then I saw definite potential.
<Urthmover> I have a question realated to video streaming
<Urthmover> anyone every configured a player to do NSV format?
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: lol right. I tend to close terminals after I don't need 'em anymore, though.
<mike01> again new here
<Urthmover> that's the winamp video internet tv one
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: I'm in a terminal right now :)
<bimberi> mike01: Nautilus can burn data cd's (Go -> CD/DVD Creator), otherwise there's Gnomebaker, Graveman, k3b ...
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: irssi?
<Urthmover> I've read a few docs on it...but still can't get it to stream
<intelikey> Goldfish yeah,  a lot like perl
<jgrieves> Goldfish thanks and others who recommended, will be goofing off with that package for a while :)
<techrush> Urthmover it is possible on linux ive heard but i could never get it working
<techrush> mplayer is your best bet
<_linuxn00b> AtlantisX: so which should i download?
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: emacs using erc :)
<ernesto> Anybody is connected to msn messenger using gaim?
<Urthmover> yeah it's a bummer cause I want my misty
<AtlantisX> _linuxn00b: the tar.gz one
<Urthmover> :-(  boo
<jgrieves> ernesto yep
<mike01> thank you will look and again thank you...
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Oh no, an emacsanatic. >_>
<Goldfish> I know PERL has lots of these same modules, and in fact had them first. But I lost some of my taste for PERL's syntax.
<bimberi> mike01: yw :)
<ernesto> jgrieves: I cannot connect
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: no, I just find it more convenient to use an app that has emacs movement control 's all
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: plus, thanks to MULE I can say stuff like ``Sony Libri''
<_linuxn00b> AtlantisX: ok... do just search for it in synaptic?
<Goldfish> What I use a lot is tclsh/expect, because I need to automate other command line tools that are poorly lacking in script power.
<Razor-X> :)
<tritium> there he goes again... ;)
<Razor-X> tritium: :P
<AtlantisX> _linuxn00b: No, now unpack it. ^^
<_linuxn00b> done... ;)
<_linuxn00b> sorry i'm such a n00b
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: -.-
<jgrieves> ernesto what is error?
* AtlantisX is successful with women and therefore can't be a geek. >_<
<ernesto> jgrieves: it never connect
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: meh
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Just think, you have probably forgotten more new linux commands than many Windows users ever learned in the first place!
<ernesto> may be it is a wrong configuration of the net
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Hehehe. ;p
<ernesto> any tip?
<jgrieves> ernesto just tested again yep
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: I'm successful with neither men nor women (in any sense of the phrase you want to imagine, if you want to twist it, be my guest :)
<jgrieves> is your nic working?
* Goldfish wonders what the heck AtlantisX is doing in an IRC chat channel, then.
<jgrieves> can u connec to the internet
<ernesto> jgrieves: thank you
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: haha
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Well, the dependancies are more complex than any apt you will ever encounter... xD
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: meh
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: can you help me? i've got the package unpacked...
<intelikey> _linuxn00b would you stop aplogizing for being green every two minutes.   every one of us had our first day in the linux corts,  we all understand.   if we didn't we wouldn't be trying to help.     k  :)
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: humans are... complicated, I find compiling my own kernel *much* simpler
<Razor-X> :)
<jgrieves> jgrieves  System > Administratrion > Network
<czer323> Is there an easy way to reset the sound system?
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: won't say it again... thanks
<jgrieves> ernesto  System > Administratrion > Network
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: So masturbation it is, okay... xD
<intelikey> welcome.
<jgrieves> if your network card isn't working that's a whole nother story
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: eh! my secret exposed?! :P
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Okay, you were installing bittornado?
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: anyways, let's keep it family appropriate again
<Razor-X> unless you want to come into offtopic
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: xDD
<B1zz> hehe
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: yes... it's downloaded and unpacked in /home
<Goldfish> czer323: ctrl-alt-del? Heheheh
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Sorry, reading bash QDB too much. >_>
<czer323> haha, actually I think that's what got me in trouble the first time. ;)
<Dido-> i want to set up a lan network to share my internet connection with a xp, should i use samba
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: I can guess :P
<czer323> I had to alt-ctrl-del because my gnome crashed while I was messing with drop shadows.
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: BRB
<tritium> Dido-, no
<factotum> hmmm...I have my system all configured the way I want it, never got to this point before....now what the heck do I do? heh
<_smd_> Why would beep control my sound?  even ifi have my sound up in every program i have?
<doofy`> AtlantisX, I was able to get the DVD to be readable (mounted it at /media/dvd) now I am getting this output from vlc when I try to play /media/dvd http://pastebin.com/461817
<rabeldable> czer323: why ctrl-alt-del ?
<mrkoje> Dido-,  samba has nothing to do with an internet connection
<intelikey> _linuxn00b i haven't been keeping up with exactly what you are doing but i did catch a  .tar.gz    if you are going to compile from source, do your self a favour and look in the sub-dir it unpacked to for any files with cap NAMES and read them.
<AtlantisX> Hmm.. Okay, wondering about the reaction... I am german! Yes! Me! xD
<Goldfish> Dido: Yeah. It may be handy to find a windows version of putty for your windows workstation. Let's you ssh to your linux server.
<Pedrolito> Is downloading the dvd instead of the iso worth it?
<rabeldable> czer323: why not ctrl-alt-bkspc
<czer323> rabeldable> Cause my x interface was frozen.   ahh, yeah.  That's what I did. ;)  bkspace is different from delete.
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: I know another German who said something really really similar
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: :P
<_linuxn00b> intlikey: i'm trying to install bittornado
<Mr_Milenko> IM ALIVE!!!
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<_linuxn00b> i have unpacked the tar.gz file
<robotgeek> doofy`: is this backports?
<chaumurky> does ctrl-alt-bkspc exit gracefully? or is it a panic option?
<Dido-> Please give me solutions guys ;) I'm a pure newbie
<factotum> one thing I dont get though, when i right click something in firefox and try to save-as, firfox closes. Doesnt freeze or crash, just closes... any ideas?
<AtlantisX> Razor-X: Always waiting for Nazi talk. At a certain point you feel unwelcome without someone saying Heil Heitler. xD
<doofy`> robotgeek, assuming i dont know what that is. no.
<czer323> rabeldable> but now my sound isn't working with xmms and other audio codecs.  I tested the  multimiedia systems selector and the audio worked with the beep.
<AtlantisX> I am no Nazi, though. Just to stress that. xD
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: If Hitler has a place for one non-white Aryan in his heart, I'm his
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: I just installed bittornado on my machine, and it doesn't list anything in the "home" partition. How did you get this, using synaptic?
<robotgeek> doofy`: dapper?
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: :P (I mean, I am *technically* part Aryan)
<doofy`> breezy
<Mr_President> hi all
<chaumurky> can we stay on topic please?
<tritium> please don't discuss nazi stuff here
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: yeah, let's go into offtopic
<robotgeek> doofy`: you arent using standar breezy? or did you do anything funky with your system?
<Dido-> mrkoje, Goldfish, tritium  Please give me solutions guys ;) I'm a pure newbie
<rabeldable> czer323: it sounds like you might have a messed up xmms library...
<Razor-X> AtlantisX: we're having an.... engaging... discussion there
<intelikey> _linuxn00b read any README  or   INSTALL  or other CAP_NAME files in the dir it unpacked to.  that is where the packager puts installation instructions.
<doofy`> robotgeek, nothing that funky I know of
<Goldfish> linuxb00b: I used synaptic, and if you right-click an installed package, and pick the Installed Files, it will list every file it installed on your system.
<Mr_President> Does anyone know how to change double-click speeds for gtk apps?
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: You then look for the /usr/bin/ stuff, indicating the runnables.
<czer323> rabeldable> totem had the same problem.  Error: uh wtf... Now its' working. nm.
<bimberi> Mr_President: System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<cafuego> wow
<chaumurky>  god has joined chat #ubuntu.
<Goldfish> I think linuxn00b downloaded some source package instead of installing the runnable package from synaptic. Sounds a little complicated to me.
<god> god actually needs help, though. With JRE.
<Dido-> bimberi, how to change cursors?
<cafuego> my shipit box arrived, after 2 weeks
<chaumurky> I'm gonna be the first to talk to god - hello god
<rabeldable> my sound sometimes is being used by something else.. then when I try t open the app that failed again the sound is available
<robotgeek> doofy`: i would recommend that you file a bug. Do u have the libdvdcss stuff?
<czer323> I thought god was all knowing?
<god> czer323:  IT's all lites.
<cafuego> !test
<god> lies*
<doofy`> robotgeek, yes
<intelikey> Goldfish compiling from source is not for the faint of heart, no.
<_jason> god, resurrect ubotu so that he may tell you where the javadebs are
<nightelf> Hmm Im new to Linux and I love Ubuntu
<chaumurky> failes cafuego
<robotgeek> czer323: that's God. This is god
<bimberi> Dido-: same place, but i don't know how to install new ones
<Goldfish> I'm trying to install bittornado myself to check it out...
<god> I need to install JRE into mozilla plugins but it won't work
<factotum> bah, compiling from source isnt so bad, just read the README files after you tar
<martin> anyone log on who has a solution to playing avi files in ubuntu 64 version?
<Mr_President> I don't think that works for apps like xmms
<_jason> god, what have you tried/ how have you tried isntalling java so far?
<cafuego> grr
<bimberi> Mr_President: k :/
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Okay, I went to Applications -> Add Applications, and then expanded Internet -> More. There was bittornado client listed. Click on it, and then hit okay at the bottom. That should also create a shortcuts on GNOME.
<_smd_> Has anyone experienced beep media player controlling all sound on their computer?
<intelikey> cafuego still borkedd
<god> _jason:  I installed it how it said and then I made the ln -s link to the libjavaplugin_oji.so like it said
<_jason> god, it?
<Mr_President> bimberi any other ideas?
<czer323> I thought most sound programs took over the sound system until it's released.
<god> _jason:  JRE1-5.0.1
<bimberi> Mr_President: sorry no :|
<god> _jason:  JRE1-5.0
<_jason> _smd_, no but I've expereienced BMP deciding to neglect it's volume setting and try to make me deaf
<_jason> god, where are you getting the jre from, sun?
<munzir> Hi Sirs, I just installed ubuntu and had a kubuntu around me. Some one told me I can install merge it with ubuntu how?
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Are ya with me?
<god> _jason:  Yeah
<_smd_>  _jason: lol, well i have exprience ear straining. not deafness
<_jason> god, what does java -version return?
<bimberi> munzir: installing the kubuntu-desktop will allow you to choose between them at login
<god> _jason:  1.4.2
<thundr> munzir, you can have kubuntu and xubuntu as well as ubuntu running on the same system if you'd like
<god> _jason:  I think I ran the bin in the wrong place...one minute
<bimberi> *kubuntu-desktop package
<vskye> 800GT radeon - does it work fine with Breezy?
<_jason> god, try: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<thundr> munzir, like bimberi said, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and/or xubuntu-desktop and you're done.  Just select it by clicking on "Profile" at login.
<bimberi> Session?
<thundr> uh, yeah, session
<bimberi> :)
<thundr> :)
<munzir> thundr, bimberi: I have a kubuntu CD I don't want to install from the net
<thezanke> how do i kill a process i see in ps ax?
<binarydigit> kill -9
<binarydigit> the the pid
<thundr> bimberi, can he add it as an apt source?
<Goldfish> Don't know what happened to linuxn00b. Thought we were on the verge of helping him get something accomplished. Oh well.
<_jason> thezanke, try just kill before resorting to -9
<bimberi> thundr: yep
<_smd_> so no ideas why this happens?
<intelikey> thezanke 'sudo killall <name> '  will get any subproccesses it may have started too
<thundr> there you go then, munzir.  Just add it as a repository in apt or synaptic or whatever you use.
<bimberi> munzir: Edit -> Add CD-ROM in Synaptic
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish:
<_linuxn00b> my wife needed me. ;)
<_linuxn00b> sorry!
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Just don't give me any details, okay?
<intelikey> :)
<god> _jason:  so...I ran the .bin in my /usr/java and nothing changed.
<_jason> god, try: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: haha... i won't... but it was nothing. ;)
<god> _jason:  I did.
* cafuego yells loudly at the ghost of ubotu
<intelikey> lol
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Did you catch my tip about Applications -> Add Program -> Internet -> More Programs -> Bittornado client?
<_jason> god, where is the libjavaplugin_oji.so link pointing to exactly
<intelikey> kill
<cafuego> it connect to the server, but then hangs :-(
<ce_smart> hhhaaaai
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: no... let me try
<intelikey> kill the ghost of ubotu
* cafuego will just have to run the sucker differently
<Goldfish> intelikey: So, are going to see the Gost of Ubotu Past, Present, and Future? I would call it the Ubuntu Story.
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: where is add program?
<god> _jason:  into where I extracted it first.
<Goldfish> Okay...Add Applications
<_smd_> Goldfish:  horrible joke :p
<Hericus> Welcome.
<Hericus> :)
<Wraith> >:)
<Wraith> :>
<bimberi> s/i//
<Goldfish> That is why I only tell jokes as a hobby. I don't think I could make any money at that.
<intelikey> wraith lol
<_linuxn00b> ...can't seem to find it...
<munzir> thundr, bimberi: thanks a lot. and then choose kde, right?
<_smd_> lol gold fish
<_jason> god, /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ?
<iHeartKem> anyone have any idea why a(n) SMC Elite Connect 802.11b pcmcia card wouldn't work in ubuntu ? i used it in whax/auditor etc
<Wraith> Hmm?
<ce_smart> tdhy
<god> _jason:  nope.
<bimberi> munzir: you got it :)
<thundr> munzir, yes
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Top left corner of GNOME, click on Applications, then at the bottom is Add Applications.
<thundr> munzir, glad we could help
<god> _jason:  I don't even have such a directory.
<thezanke> is it possible to set up a proxy on this ubuntu machine that i can use at other places (like the ones that you find a www.proxz.com)
<god> _jason:  I have the libjavaplugin_oji.so copied in to the plugins folder, though.
<_jason> god, that's the install directory for the javadebs
<Hericus> thezanke, I'd get tor if I were you. http://tor.eff.org I think it is.
<intelikey> Goldfish that assumes default menu placement and default launcher....
<god> _jason:  how do I install it through apt-get?
<_jason> god, you can't copy it directly, firefox will crash or so I have read.  needs to be a symlink
<soldieruk400> any one got kubuntu?
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: got applications, these are my options: 'accessories, games, graphics, internet, multimedia, office, systemtools, help, about ubuntu..., run application...'
<Goldfish> intelikey: For crying out loud, I'm using a default install. I didn't expect linuxn00b to have changed all that!
<_jason> god, one sec let me see if I can find it since ubotu is not with us
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: am i missing it?
<god> _jason:  Alright
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Expand Internet, and you will see More Programs. Expand that, and you will see bittornado client listed.
<_jason> god, http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<iHeartKem> Kubuntu is just with KDE and Ubuntu is Gnome ?
<intelikey> Goldfish some people the first thing they play with is the pannels and desktop settings.....   you never know.
<bimberi> lol - missed that
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Wait a sec, are you saying you don't see Add Applications?
<Hericus> soldieruk400, I'm not into KDE. :/
<Hericus> I prefer fvwm2 =D
<Hericus> I never got it running though, I'm on gnome..
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: no...
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: check System -> Administration -> Add Applications.
<soldieruk400> so there is no diferance then realy
<nalioth> cafuego: ubotflu  ?
<kakei> any have wine for amd64?!
<thezanke> anyone know how to run xproxy in the background?
<Toma-> errr gnome comes with its own bittorrent client under Apps > Internet > Bittorrent
<_smd_>  kakei: white z.... but drank it
<_jason> god, what version of firefox are you running?   default in gnome?
<soldieruk400> im on gnome myself i think
<kakei> _smd_ white z?
<Dido-> Are there any alternatives to wine?
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: damn... nothing... i wonder if i'm using an old version of ubuntu
<Wraith> Umm... beer >:)
<_smd_> zinfandel.....
<iHeartKem> haha
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: What release? I have 5.10 breezy badget.
<nalioth> Dido-: vmware (free to use, but not free software), qemu, bochs
<Wraith> :P
<soldieruk400> same as me
<_smd_> gahh kids...
<Hericus> Is dapper stable yet?
<intelikey> _linuxn00b you can check version   'uname -a '
<munzir> thundr, bimberi: but there is no package called kubuntu-desktop!!
<cafuego> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeere botty botty!
<soldieruk400> i only downloaded it 3 days ago lol
<Dido-> nalioth, what means that it's free to use but not free software?
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: is there an easy way to check version? i think it's 2.4 but i'm not sure...?
<Hericus> Nobody runs dapper.. :/
<cafuego> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeere botty botty botty!
<Toma-> Hericus: when its released, it will (hopefully) be stable :)
<thundr> munzir, you have to enable universe (iirc)
<Goldfish> uname -a will tell you the kernel you are running, not the distro though.
<cafuego> !test
<ubotflu> Failed.
<nalioth> Dido-: free to use costs you no money, 'free software' comes with source code that you can use to your hearts content
<_linuxn00b> 2.6.8.1-2-286
<Hericus> Toma-,  thats next year! I can't wait until then.. thats april or something isn't it.
<_jason> _linuxn00b, try lsb_release -r
<cafuego> There's a good temporary bot.
<Goldfish> I have 2.6.12-9-386. System tried to bump me up to 2.6.12-10-386, but that broke my wireless so I reverted.
<Toma-> Hericus: dapper is for bug testers, developers and conributors... are you one of those?
<Dido-> nalioth, is it downloadable?
<intelikey> that's   5.04
<Hericus> I hardly have the time.
<intelikey> no that maybe 4.10
<nalioth> Dido-: there is a free version available, but you have to do it yourself
<Hericus> It is downloadable to anyone who cares for it however.
<Toma-> well why bother running a system thats going to break probably ever 2 weks
<thezanke> anyone know how to run xproxy in the background?
<Hericus> It'll be like gentoo =D.
<_jason> Toma-, ask a windows user
<Toma-> just a week or 2 ago it didnt even boot
<Hericus> Toma- that sucks.
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: so is my version too old then? ;)
<Hericus> I know of random ubuntu users that run it.
<Toma-> yeh. stick with breezy at least till it becomes an rc :D
<intelikey> _linuxn00b yep you are running a year old release.  to versions out of date now.    if you have fast inet dl the latest.
<Hericus> Meh
<element__> join #debian
<Goldfish> I can't imagine such a profound change from 5.04 to 5.10 in the GNOME versions.
<Hericus> Thats many moons away.
<intelikey> err two even
<Dido-> nalioth, sound too complicated ;) so i guess qemu is ok/
<Goldfish> Does he have to adjust his /etc/apt/sources.list and do a dist-upgrade to catch up?
<thezanke> wait...how do i check waht version i have?
<Toma-> Hericus: well install it and report ever bug you come across
<Toma-> *every
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: any way to do that w/o burning a disk? i don't have my burner in my box right now
<Hericus> Toma- I report all my bugs..
<Hericus> I'm not a n00b
* Hericus looks aghast.
<Toma-> also, make sure you dual boot it, coz it probably wont work
<Hericus> I'll wait till April.
<Toma-> good werk :D
<Hericus> You got dapper?
<Goldfish> I started at 5.10, so I don't know what differences happened in the past year. Is there a more graphics oriented way for him to upgrade? I am used to command line stuff, so I have no problem editing sources.list.
<mrkoje> !dapper
<ubotflu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<munzir> thundr: but I want to install from the CD not the net. Still I believe it's enabled
<Toma-> Goldfish: you open up synaptic and click Settings or whatever and edit the repos via the gui
<Toma-> Hericus: nope. i dont have the time to run it
<Kyral> Command line is nicee. :D
<intelikey> well.... yeah but i kinda hate to try to get a newbe to run an installer from console....  but yes you can killall gdm, mount the iso, and run the installer.
<_linuxn00b> intelikey: is there some way to updated it within the shell?
<intelikey> _linuxn00b ^
<Toma-> and i dont know C so i cant write any patches :(
<thezanke> goldfish: i am running 2.6.10-5-386, how out of date am i??
<thundr> munzir, that's right.  It should be on the cd.  I've never actually tried it-I've done everything from the net.  Anyone else have any suggestions?
<Goldfish> I am still getting used to this nice GUI front end. My brain keeps shifting into command line mode.
<Kyral> thezanke: very
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Kyral> Goldfish: You use what you like lol
<Goldfish> thezanke: I have no idea. Like I said, I started ubuntu on breezy badget with 5.10.
<Kyral> Goldfish: I hate Synaptic :D
<Dido-> Can I pause a apt-get?
<Kyral> Dido-: You can background it with CTRL+Z
<Goldfish> Kyral: Nothing quite beats sudo apt-get install whatever-the-heck-want
<choudesh> hello all.
<intelikey> _linuxn00b if someone here that knows how to will walk you through it, it's not that hard but i'm only going to be here for about 3 more minutes.
<choudesh> quick questions, how to I change my color in bash?
<Goldfish> Kyral: compared to memories of slackware 5 years ago.....
<_jason> choudesh, edit -> profile
<Toma-> choudesh: edit bashrc
<Kyral> Goldfish: Espcicially combined with a big .bash_aliases file
<_linuxn00b> anyone want to/have the time to walk me throug upgrading ubuntu? ;)
<fnbluoo> Just Test
<sethk> choudesh, you don't.  the color is a function of the terminal program, not the shell program
<Dido-> Kyral, so i'm gonna pause it and i can resume it later?
<Goldfish> Kyral: I have a saying. "Have .cshrc, will travel."
<sethk> choudesh, if you are using gnome terminal, it is on the settings menu
<Kyral> Dido-: as long as you don't kill the term
<choudesh> seth_k, No it isn't.
<Kyral> Dido-: You'd recover it by using fg
<sethk> choudesh, sorry
<sethk> choudesh, that's konsole.  for gnome terminal you want the profiles, I believe on the edit menu
<thezanke> goldfish, happen to know how to run something like xproxy as a daemon or in the background so when i close the terminal it wont exit?
<Dido-> Kyral, ctrl+z and when i want to resume it i type fg?
<sethk> choudesh, right, I checked.  edit/profiles
<fnbluoo> I use Ubuntu first time
<Kyral> Dido-: yah
<sethk> fnbluoo, what do you use the second time?
<DShepherd> hey
<Dido-> Kyral, 10x
<Goldfish> thezanke: nohup yourcommand [args]  &
<iHeartKem> would it be hard to install the linux-wlan-ng software into ubuntu ? so i can get my SMC wifi card working
<fnbluoo> FreeBsd
<intelikey> gnight to one and all
<Goldfish> thezanke: Check man nohup for more details.
<munzir> thundr: thanks for your try. now it worked by readding it manually to synaptic. the auto adding seems to be buggy
<_linuxn00b> cafuego: can you help me with upgrading ubuntu?
<thundr> munzir, that's good.  Did you find your package?
<Goldfish> thezanke: I am a little unclear about which commands get killed when you close your terminal session.
<_linuxn00b> is it wise to just run apt-get dist-upgrade??
<soldieruk400> you know when this new version comes in do we have to burn another disk or will it just update its self
<DShepherd> anybody start playing with dapper yet?
<_linuxn00b> or apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<DShepherd> soldieruk400: you can can burn the iso if you want
<soldieruk400> cool
<DShepherd> soldieruk400: or do a dist-upgrade
<Goldfish> The idea of apt-get dist-upgrade is that you first upgrade which repository you are using, and then run it. That saves you from using any CD process, which might accidentally try to re-install your system.
<sethk> _linuxn00b, I personally don't think so, but it really depends somewhat on the situation.
<jah_raztah> is there a way to install a .deb using synaptic so that all the un matched dependencies can me automatically selected?
<soldieruk400> but for now im happy with unbuntu just working the thing out at the moment
<sethk> _linuxn00b, if you can tolerate a small but non-zero chance of ending up with a problem, then dist upgrade is fine.
<_linuxn00b> sethk: i'm running a year old copy of ubuntu... thought i might need to upgrade, can you suggest a way to do that w/o a disk?
<DShepherd> jah_raztah: i dont know. but dpkg -i package.deb works fine
<Goldfish> My battery power is waning, which means it is time to go to bed.
<jah_raztah> yes i kno about that
<Goldfish> linuxn00b: Good luck.
<jah_raztah> but it doesn't select dependencies
<sethk> _linuxn00b, you can do the upgrade on-line.  The question is, do you do it piece by piece, or rely on the package manager to get everything right in one operation.
<_linuxn00b> Goldfish: thank you! good night!
<soldieruk400> ask for a copy off someone
<sethk> _linuxn00b, my problem with that is, I've had a number of cases recently where some downloads didn't complete due to timeouts.
<jah_raztah> missing dependencies
<_linuxn00b> sethk: yeah... well, its a fresh install (the disk was old) so i don't have anything to lose
<sethk> _linuxn00b, then you get a partial install of the update, which could leave you temporarily in a bad state.
<siriusnova> hey anyone got Real Player 10 to work within firefox?
<sethk> _linuxn00b, in that case, sure, go for it.
<siriusnova> like as an embedded player?
<sethk> _linuxn00b, worst thing that happens, you have to install again.
<_linuxn00b> sethk: would you recommend doing the apt-get -d dist-upgrade?
<soldieruk400> not me
<iHeartKem> I wonder if KDE or GNOME would be easier for a female linux-newb to use
<sethk> _linuxn00b, yes, in your situation.
<soldieruk400> i tried but not working
<siriusnova> soldieruk400 - talking to me?
<_linuxn00b> sethk: once i have it downloaded... what?
<DShepherd> does anyone know how to set the calendar in ubuntu to start on sunday or whatever day one chooses?
<cafuego> iHeartKem: Much of a muchness. They can both be configured to look and feel like what $USER is used to.
<sethk> _linuxn00b, it doesn't just download, it installs
<siriusnova> anyone ?
<soldieruk400> sorry sirius
<sethk> _linuxn00b, some programs will prompt you for information, most will just upgrade silently
<iHeartKem> hmm... which would run better on a system with 120mb ram ?
<iHeartKem> gnome or kde
<soldieruk400> i was
<_linuxn00b> sethk: all i get is 0 everything...
<sethk> iHeartKem, they are about the same w.r.t. memory usage.  Whichever one you prefer
<_linuxn00b> sethk: i'm not running root... does that matter?
<jah_raztah> how do i automatically select the missing depencies needed to install a .deb
<sethk> _linuxn00b, yes, it does.
<siriusnova> no one has real player 10 installed?
<sethk> _linuxn00b, you have to sudo, or be root
<_linuxn00b> this is what i typed: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soldieruk400> sirius i have but it dont work
<_linuxn00b> sethk: same thing... 0 everything
<iHeartKem> lmao, the Edubuntu wallpaper makes me laugh
<sethk> _linuxn00b, try the GUI tool, instead of the CLI, if you can.
<George_boy> hi, i am getting an irq conflict when i try to connect my lucent modem with ltmodem modules installed
<sethk> _linuxn00b, the easy thing is to download the ISO and either mount it, or burn and use it.
<George_boy> any suggestions to get rid of the problem?
<sethk> _linuxn00b, I don't know why you are getting that result, though.
<sethk> _linuxn00b, do you have X running?  If so, do you have an update icon on your toolbar?
<_linuxn00b> sethk: ok... i'll try to burn a disk at work
<cdubya> siriusnova, I had tried RP10 with FF on another distro but I never got it to work
<_linuxn00b> sethk: x??
<sethk> _linuxn00b, if you can, it's the sensible thing to do.
<siriusnova> cdubya - ok so its not just me
<George_boy> hello? :) can anyone please help me with the prob?
<sethk> _linuxn00b, x windows.  gnome, kde, one of the desktops
<thundr> iHeartKem, you may also want to try xubuntu - it's based on xfce4, which will run faster on a slower system.
<Dido-> how to extract qemu-0.7.2-i386.tar.gz in /
<vskye> George_boy, bios setting to assign a irq?
<sethk> George_boy, what modem is it, exactly?
<cdubya> siriusnova, I'm using RP9 plugins and all the mplayer plugins....works fine
<_linuxn00b> sethk: i'm running gnome
<siriusnova> cdubya - even works with yahoo movies?
<iHeartKem> thanks thundr, i love xfce ;)
<munzir> thundr: yes and now everything is ok. thanks a lot
<thundr> iHeartKem, just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and you've got it :)
<George_boy> seth_k- its an agere system modem- formerly lucent technologies
<sethk> _linuxn00b, with the current distro, there is a red update icon next to the network icon on the right side of the toolbar.  Not sure if that was true with the earlier version.
<cdubya> siriusnova, I don't do a lot of the movies....so I can't say whether it does or not....got one for me to try? :)
<sethk> George_boy, is it very old?
<thundr> glad I could help, munzir
<iHeartKem> when i load up ubuntu can i choose gnome/xfce
<_linuxn00b> sethk: nope... got nothing... but i'd better head to bed
<_linuxn00b> sethk: thanks for trying to help though!  take care!
<thundr> iHeartKem, yes, or kde if you've got that installed as well
<_linuxn00b> take care everyone! thanks all for the help!
<sethk> _linuxn00b, burn the cd, it's the easy thing to do.
<George_boy> sethk- needless to say, a soft modem- not too old....it works fine on windows- and is supposedly the most favourble choice for a soft modem on linux in terms of compatibility
<thundr> iHeartKem, just click on "session"
<_linuxn00b> sethk: that's my task for tomorrow! ;) thanks!
<iHeartKem> oh wow the xubuntu Usplash looks neat, is that easily change-able?
<sethk> George_boy, it's very unusual to get an IRQ problem with a PCI device.
<sethk> iHeartKem, not terribly difficult
<thundr> iHeartKem, yes, I figured it out in a couple minutes.
<George_boy> i just dont know how to get rid of the irq conflict problem...and then there's this util called setserial...lord only knows what i am suposed to do with that.
<jah_raztah> siriusnova, i have real player 10 running, are you trying to have it integrate into mozilla firefox so that you can view you .rm/.ra streams within firefox?
<iHeartKem> is there a util or a dir to put the logo into
<sethk> George_boy, you shouldn't need to use that with a PCI device.
<thundr> iHeartKem, it's under Settings > Splash Screen
<sethk> George_boy, I would rebuild the kernel, with the modem support compiled in instead of a module.
<iHeartKem> sweet ;)
<thundr> iHeartKem, you may want to join #xubuntu as well.  It's not as busy as this, but they might be able to help you if you can't get help here.
<vskye> George_boy, try shutting off something in the bios you don't need, to free up a irq. (com1,2)
<George_boy> sethk- thanks. will try that now. :)
<soldieruk400> im downloading kubuntu what do you think of it i heartkem?
<munzir> Sirs! Now I tried to install 3dchess and it said a dependency is not installable. Shouldn't all dependecies be on the CD
<sethk> munzir, no
<sethk> munzir, silly question, since you just told us the answer yourself.  :)
<munzir> sethk: !!
<iHeartKem> Wow... Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, how many are there lol
<munzir> sethk: what's the logic behind not having a dependency on the CD?
<sethk> munzir, not using more than one CD
<soldieruk400> god knows lol
<thundr> iHeartKem, that's all I know about, but I'm sure that'll change in the future :)
<sethk> munzir, the other distros have anywhere from 2 to 4 CDs
<sethk> munzir, suse has even more.
<thundr> munzir, you can only compress data so much to fit one cd.
<sethk> munzir, if you are connected to the 'net and have your repositories configured, it will install from the CD and fetch the missing dependencies for you automatically
<vskye> sethk, debian has more
<munzir> sethk: yes but it's much better IMHO if they include packages with full depndencies until the CD is full and then leave more packages on the net
<vskye> ;)
<sethk> vskye, ok, I hadn't checked debian's count recently.
<sethk> munzir, I don't necessarily disagree, but you can see the logic behind putting them on the CD
<sethk> munzir, that way they show up in the list of installable programs
<cafuego> munzir: it probably slipped through the cracks, file a bug report
<jdmpike> I have a question for everyone
<Ep|phaby> i just reformated my laptop with ubuntu but now when i try to control the volume an error box opens saying Registry is not present or it is corrupted. Please update it by running gst-register. how do i run gst-register?
<vskye> anyone - 800GT AGP video card - how they work?
<dr_willis> first thing I do is remove the cd line from the apt sources...
<jdmpike> here is the problem, I have two users on my laptop. Me and my finace.
<jdmpike> we both take lots of digital photos and we want them to go to a shared location
<cafuego> vskye: it's ATI, so probably badly.
<munzir> sethk: ok now I feel the universe repo is enable already, at least it show up in synaptic what do I need to do to make it work?
<vskye> ahh, looking to upgrade ... have a G450 Matrox now.
<jdmpike> we are putting them in the same place, but everytime we copy them over, we have to change the permissinos
<thundr> munzir, I assume you have that computer conected to the net?
<jdmpike> how can I not have to do this anymore?
<cafuego> jdmpike: make a few directory /home/shared, make it owned by the GROUP users... and add both accounts to that group.
<DRAGON_Ultra> ATI video card works great here
<jdmpike> I have done that
<cafuego> jdmpike: set the permissions on that directory to 2775
<munzir> thundr: sure it's
<Ep|phaby> anyone got suggestions for me?
<cafuego> jdmpike: (setgid)
<vskye> DRAGON_Ultra, cool.  Looks like the new ATI drivers are working good.
<simonvallore> does anyone know why when i try to get into my ftp it says 530 authentication failed sorry and the accounts are set up already through pure ftp admin
<ubuntu_> Hi  :)
<cafuego> jdmpike: That will make sure the files you place there will inherit the correct perms.
<DRAGON_Ultra> ATI has always work with my linux os
<munzir> thundr: if setting -> repo shows the universe repo is this means it's added and tha's all? still it complains of missing depends
<iHeartKem> how exactly do you pronounce Ubuntu
<cafuego> DRAGON_Ultra: You're obviously not trying to use fglrx on a non-i386 machine.
<jdmpike> cafuego: what is setgid?
<Aviatrixie> ohhboontoo
<iHeartKem> maybe you-buntu ? or ooh-buntu
<iHeartKem> lol
<cafuego> iHeartKem: Depends on the language you're using.
<chaumurky> I say ooh-buntu
<_jason> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation
<_jason> lol we jsut did this
<DShepherd> say brrooowwwn sugar
<Ep|phaby> anyone know how to run gst-register
<cafuego> jdmpike: See the comments in 'man chmod'.
<iHeartKem> it sounded like an african word!
<iHeartKem> and it damn sure is
<vskye> DRAGON_Ultra, good to know.  Dual monitor support is a must
<sethk> munzir, the default settings should show you a dialog for you to confirm that because of dependencies more stuff will be installed (more than you requested)
<cafuego> My name is larry wall and I pronounce Ubuntu as 'G' 'e' 'n' 't' 'o' 'o'
<jdmpike> cafuego: I am familiar with chmod, chusr, and chgrp. I just don't know what setgid is
<Aviatrixie> Hi from a total oooohbuntu user. I'm doing the live cd for the first time tonight.
<DShepherd> cafuego: are you on crack or you just skipped all your english class
<cafuego> jdmpike: yes, hence my comment
<iHeartKem> lmao
<thundr> How do you like it, Aviatrixie?
<cafuego> DShepherd: Dude
<Aviatrixie> so far so good, thundr
<cafuego> DShepherd: it's my third language, give me a break ;-)
<iHeartKem> funny that the Xubuntu release's login screen still says Ubuntu
<Aviatrixie> it found my all in one printer and scanner, my pda, and sound works fine
* DShepherd cafuego a break
* cafuego would like to buy a VERB
<Aviatrixie> I had high hopes for mepis, but it locked up on boot
<Hericus> mepis..
<_freelove> mepis is outdated;)
<Hericus> I always assumed mepis to be like SuSE.
<Elemen1> hello everybody.
<DRAGON_Ultra> mepis is ok but not for me
<fredforfaen> !mp3
<ubotflu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hericus> !idiot
<ubotflu> I don't know, Hericus
<Hericus> lol
<munzir> sethk: when I choose "mark for installation" it tell me you have unresolvable deps and the deps are not installable and I only have a close button!!
<Aviatrixie> Well... I wanted easy cross-over... linspire didn't attract me
<thundr> Aviatrixie, this is the only one I've been able to stick with.
<Hericus> Aviatrixie, ubuntu. :)
<Hericus> Or gentoo.
<jdmpike> cafeugo: Set Group ID
<DRAGON_Ultra> look at pclinux
<Hericus> Or slackware.
<jdmpike> cafeugo: thanks
<sethk> munzir, then you need more repositories.  make sure that for each repository, you have one instance for binary and another for source
<Aviatrixie> besides, I used to live in WV... I'm only 77 miles from Warren now.
<munzir> sethk: ah! I don't know about this source, any doc to explain how to do this? any help:
<munzir> ?
<_freelove> whats wrong with gnome-look.org?
<fredforfaen> !repos
<ubotflu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Aviatrixie> I'm really impressed with Ubuntu so far. The only other distro that has worked this well so far on my pc is dsl
<thezanke> why when i am trying to use the proxy i made with xproxy in internet explorer it is asking me to download things like www.google.com
<sethk> munzir, bring up the preferences dialog, repositories.  For each repository you see, click settings, and change it from binary to source.  Then click the add button and add the binary repository back to the list
<thundr> Aviatrixie, the community's definitely the friendliest of all the distros I've tried.
<_freelove> i have avidemux2 .deb............anyone wants it??
<sethk> munzir, sorry, click edit, not settings
<thundr> Aviatrixie: plus, they give you completely free cds (though it takes a while to ship)
<Aviatrixie> I've made a few friends on dsl's irc... but the distro won't be more than a toy for me. Nice for surfing, but not much more. It does do streaming well though.
<azzz> hey guys, is there a way of updating or searching online for packages to install with yast?
<simonvallore> does anyone know why when i try to get into my ftp it says 530 authentication failed sorry and the accounts are set up already through pure ftp admin
<Aviatrixie> I d/led the live 5.10 today, thundr... did the full install a few days ago.
<techrush> only other distro ive used is pclinuxos
<techrush> which is also quite nice
<techrush> although its KDE
<techrush> with very crappy gnome support
<thundr> It gets better with every release, Aviatrixie.
<_freelove> kde is better than gnome;)
<DRAGON_Ultra> bull
<sethk> simonvallore, authentication failed.  If you check the logs or strace the server you can discover why.
<Aviatrixie> I've become a distro whore recently. I'm sooooooo fed up with MS
<_freelove> it does not...........0.92 is worse & slower than preview 9.1
<iHeartKem> I like fluxbox/enlightenment/windowmaker and xfce
<techrush> i think i like gnome more.....i hated KDE so bad i ended up using fluxbox on pclinuxos
<DRAGON_Ultra> lol
<sethk> _freelove, better is a meaningless term.  perhaps better suited for your uses.  I use KDE also
<iHeartKem> you can always try http://www.xpde.com/ Window manager
<sethk> _freelove, but it is neither better nor worse
<bimberi> azzz: yast?  anyway http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Aviatrixie> I like BeatrIX... it's a nice really stable mini Ubuntu derivative
<thundr> yes, it's a matter of preference, _freelove
<siriusnova> hey anyone here use the mplayer + greasemonkey extension in firefox?
<thundr> Aviatrixie, I'll have to try that out.
<_freelove> hmmm...;).i was just teasing;)
<Aviatrixie> do that, thundr... it's only 180mb... works well
<sethk> BRB. hopefully
<LoneWolf071> is ther eany way i can block or stop peoplefrom Brute-force SSHing me?
<vskye> unplug from the inet? ha!
<iHeartKem> put ssh on another port ?
<simontam> hello?
<alp> LoneWolf071: use ssh key authentication only
<techrush> welcome simontam
<thundr> hi simontam
<LoneWolf071> alp, ?
<_jason> LoneWolf071, allow only certain ip's to connect to your computer or use ssh keys
<sethk> LoneWolf071, I disable passwords entirely and use only public/private key authorization
<simontam> I would like to ask someone
<techrush> plz dont ask to ask simontam
<techrush> just ask
<alp> that was productive.
<sethk> lonewolf2, then, anybody tries a password login, tarpit 'em
<simontam> I am using Ubuntu at the moment, and i want to ask how i can un install ubuntu
<azzz> bimberi: thx
<simonvallore> sethk, how do i find the pureftpd logs
<bimberi> azzz: np :)
<thundr> simontam, you've found some problems with it?
<sethk> simontam, not sure, as I don't use it, but somewhere in the /var/log or a /var/log subdirectory
<simontam> do ni just insert the win xp cd
<simontam> do i have to configure my settings so that it botos from cd?
<Aviatrixie> so... I'm about to take the big plunge. I have a 40 mb partition free on my hd. How much should I give to Ubuntu? And any gotchas?
<techrush> yes simontam
<simonvallore> SIMONTAM
<techrush> just put the evil cd in
<dr_willis> simontam,  fdisk and delete the partitions, have xp boot to rescue mode and use 'fixmbr' to remove the boot loader.
<simontam> do you know how?
<techrush> if thats what you really want
<simonvallore> open consol type sudo su
<simonvallore> then do command rm -rf
<techrush> simontam it depends on your system
<dr_willis> simontam,  then boot to XP and refdisk/format the drives.
<simonvallore> then do command rm -rf /
<LeeJunFan> one has to wonder on an ubuntu system what they would brute force anyway, since root is diabled they would have to guess a username too.
<jrattner1>  Is there any way to make evolution to show a POP UP or something if new mail arrives?
<sethk> Aviatrixie, depends on how much junk you want to install.  If you install absolutely everything you'll use about 10 gig.  1 gig is more than enough for the install files of a normal system.
<jrattner1> ?
<thundr> Aviatrixie, you may want to give Ubuntu more than 40 megs :)
<simontam> ok thanks you guys
<simontam> Thanks very much:D
<simontam> Ill see you later
<Aviatrixie> errr... did I say megs? I mean gigs!   LOL
<Aviatrixie> <--- scolling back
<techrush> :)
<_jason> can someone explain to me the difference between auth.log and auth.log.0 please?
<thundr> jrattner1, there's a panel applet that you could use.
<DRAGON_Ultra> later all
<Aviatrixie> yup... I said megs... sawwy  :::blush:::
<vr^> mmmmmmmchhhhhyeah
<vskye> Aviatrixie, depends.  Just use the whole partition.
<azzz> bimberi: can yast be configured to look at that?
<thundr> Aviatrixie, no problem.  I've got 8 gigs for ubuntu and it's comfortable for me.
<siriusnova> how do I disable the totem plugin in firefox and allow the mplayer plugin instead?
<siriusnova> anyone?
<weiers> I have a very strange problem with firefox (ver 1.0.7) on ubuntu breezy. I'm trying to access a password protected website, but it does not display the website. Attempts to contact the website just times out (http://dink.co.za/cpanel). I don't have the problem on my windows box, also running firefox, but even my Mozilla Browser does not allow me access to the site.
<_jason> ubotflu, tell siriusnova about replacetotem
<siriusnova> thx
<thundr> jrattner1, I could be wrong, but I don't think it's based on evolution.  It will tell you when you ahve new mail, though.
<vskye> brb
<vr^> weiers: do you have adblock installed?
<vr^> weiers: maybe that's causing the problem
<weiers> vr^ how will I know?
<razboinik> i just installed ubuntu in a toshiba laptop, but the touchpad mouse is annoying, if i move the mouse it clicks, etc, any fix for this? i tried slowing down the sensitivity for the mouse but nothing
<simonvallore> what can i do to extract rar files ?
<sethk> jrattner1, there is, in the config somewhere you can run a program to announce new mail.  There are also panel applets that will do it.
<oxez> simonvallore: sudo apt-get install unrar (or rar), and then: unrar x 'file.rar'
<_jason> simonvallore, install unrar-nonfree, it is in multiverse
<vr^> weiers: Firefox > Tools > EXtensions    but i doubt you have it, since you don't recall installing it
<oxez> simonvallore: I guess that's what's __jason said, unrar-nonfree
<weiers> vr^ I see I only have the GB language pack installed
<vr^> weiers: that comes standard with ff
<bimberi> azzz: ubuntu uses apt tools (such as apt-get and synaptic) rather than yast.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<vr^> weiers: i'm not sure what the problem could be ;\
<thundr> Aviatrixie, you may already know this, but you might want to put /home as a seperate partition and give it a couple gigs. Then, you can resize your partition as needed if you start running out of room.
<weiers> Is there a way to install Firefox 1.5 via synaptic or apt-get?
<jrattner1> seth_k, ok
<_jason> weiers, no
<Aviatrixie> I tried to do an install of BeatrIX. Everything went fine until the very end... then it stopped. I think it may have something to do with the fact my ex husband built this thing for me, and I do know my hd is st up as slave on ide 1. the cdrom is master. it must be a windows thing, but try as i might i could not get the program to install.
<bimberi> azzz: and yes, they download and install automatically from repositories
<seth_k> jrattner1, sethk, not me :P
<vr^> thundr: isn't that dangerous? resizing partitions afterwards?
<inv_arp> hmm... with breezy 2.6.12-8  how do ya get kern source?  not in apt-cache search list
<sethk> vr^, yes, somewhat
<sethk> vr^, back up first.
<thundr> vr^, it depends how you do it.
<vr^> mmhmm
<razboinik> did anyone read my post?
<thundr> vr^, and of course it's alwasy good to backup.
<vr^> what's the "right way" to do it, thundr
<B166ERX> !multiverse
<ubotflu> from memory, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<B166ERX> !sources
<vr^> i don't have anywhere to backup to
<ubotflu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<techrush> what would you guys recommend to learn 1st if i want to start programming....i already know some (x)html css and minimal php/asp
<vr^> ^_^
<sethk> razboinik, if it isn't already there, put the touchpad driver into the xorg.conf file
<sethk> techrush, python is good.
<bimberi> techrush: python
<techrush> ok
<vr^> techrush: i guess it depends on where you wanna be
<inv_arp> bah got disc
<techrush> i dont have anywhere i wanna be
<inv_arp> .. with breezy 2.6.12-8  how do ya get kern source?  not in apt-cache search list
<techrush> just a hobby
<techrush> however nerdy a hobby it may be :)
<thundr> vr^, I'm not well-versed in fdisk and all those programs.  I've just used the ubuntu install partitioner and gtparted.
<tryagain> you guys probably hear this a billion times.  How do install software on linux.  Exes do nothing
<vr^> techrush: whatever floats your boat then, y'know? :)
* dabaR_ thinks it is a hobby that you picked up in the lobby
<sethk> techrush, python is good because you don't have to compile it, so you get to the point of running your first program more quickly.
<thundr> tryagain, :) that's because exes are windows files.
<techrush> cool
<inv_arp> tryagain, apt-get install software
<Trilom> Hey everyone, still working on getting good with ubuntu, but i need more help, I am in need of help to get Rythem Box to play MP3's, and when i try it says "This File is not an Audio Stream" Help please?
<techrush> that sounds good
<sethk> techrush, everything you learn for python will be applicable to other languages, also.
<_freelove> anyone tried wolvix? its very interesting.......live cd+install.........lets u play dvds & restricted formats out of box!
<dabaR_> tryagain: visit http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<techrush> great im convinced
<tryagain> ok
<tryagain> thanks mang
<tryagain> i have system shock
<dabaR_> Trilom: visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Aviatrixie> wolvix just did a stable game distro
<razboinik> there are two in there. configured mouse and synaptics touchpad
<tryagain> also. sinec im running from a cd...how od i get it to save everything when i shut down or restart?
<Aviatrixie> I saw it on distrowatch today   :D
<razboinik> sethk: there are two in there. configured mouse and synaptics touchpad
* dabaR_ razboiniks razboinik 
<sethk> razboinik, synaptics touchpad should help.  check the xorg log and make sure the server is using the touchpad driver.  You might want to comment out the other, although you may not be able to (depends on how the config was written)
<inv_arp> .. with breezy 2.6.12-8  how do ya get kern source?  not in apt-cache search list
<B166ERX> I juste finished reinstalling ubuntu breezy, but my Windows HD  is now represented by a HDA1 icon, and ...is unnacesible
<dabaR_> inv_arp: apt-cache search kernel-source
<thundr> tryagain, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-installing-applications     check that link as well
<inv_arp> dabaR: i know 2.6.12-8 doesnt come up
<razboinik> ok thanks let me check
<Trilom> dabaR_ : Thanks :)
<techrush> B166ERX you need to access it as root for some reason......so try this in a console "sudo nautilus"
<z0rz> How can I run vncserver for a user that's not root?
<techrush> then browse to hda1
<_smd_> Why would beep control my sound?  even if have my sound up in every program i have?
<Aviatrixie> B166ERX... I've heard a lot of that sort of thing happening with Ubuntu. I'm wondering if I should do my first install on a seperate hd
<B166ERX> techrush its the first time i have to acess my other HD by root only... there must be a way to change it
<z0rz> anyone?
<dabaR_> B166ERX: open a terminal, and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" then press enter, and post the contents of the file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, Ill tell you hwo to change it to make the drive readable.
<sethk> Aviatrixie, doesn't prevent the thing you are worried about.  Just don't install the boot loader and boot from CD until you are comfortable with writing the MBR
<techrush> yes im going through the same issue B166ERX i have not found a work around other then accessing it with sudo
<dabaR_> _smd_: what, you change sound level in beep, and it changes in other programs? I have same thing, it is hard to change.
<frogzoo> z0rz: the usual approach is either suid or a config option
<bimberi> z0rz: what happens when you try?
<tryagain> this sounds funny.  could you use linux to install windows?
<dabaR_> techrush: you post your /etc/fstab to pastebin too then.
<dabaR_> tryagain: sure.
<z0rz> permission denied
<_smd_> dabaR_: well that is an answer but an annoyance.
<B166ERX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5687 dabar_
<techrush> no can do atm dabaR_ im away from my ubuntu install
<dabaR_> _smd_: is that what happens?
<z0rz> bimberi: permissoind enied
<bimberi> z0rz: yeah, saw it, strange - it just works (tm) for me (i installed from the ubuntu repos)
<thundr> Aviatrixie, I was just looking at distrowatch and the wolfix site, I was curious why they didn't include any wine support in the games edition.
<tryagain> this package manager.  Is it bascially pulling things from the cd or online that i want?
<z0rz> so did I .. apt-get install vncserver
<inv_arp> in breezy 2.6.12-8  how do ya get kern source?  2.6.12-8 does not show up in apt-cache search list
<thundr> tryagain, that's right.  Online's the best (since it's usually the most recent) but it can also take packages from the cd as well.
<bimberi> z0rz: hm
<bimberi> inv_arp: install linux-tree
<B166ERX> dabar_ any idea ?
<dabaR_> inv_arp: are you sure you have stock 2.6.12? Cause I dont have that option.
<tryagain> ahhh
<_smd_> ie: i am listening to a radio stream, phone rings  i turn it down go away for bit, then come back to alot of msg i missed in my chat programs.  Never heard them as I turned the sound down in bmp, or i am watching  to a movie in say xine and i start to listen to a song, i turn the movie down so i can hear the song but then after the song i close bmp and the movie and turn the movie up  I cannot hear anything
<dabaR_> B166ERX: reload the page, and on the list on the left you will see my correction. Try putting that in your file instead of what you have, and save, close, and then "sudo mount -a"
<tryagain> i kinda get it
<tryagain> it comes super barebones
<tryagain> cuz i couldnt even get flash pages to display
<B166ERX> hm ok
<tryagain> or mp3s to work
<Aviatrixie> thundr... no clue... I'm not a gamer... but my kids are. I just thought it neat that someone made a game distro. In fact, I started to D/L for them, but the server was way slow. I aborted a couple minutes into the D/L.
<z0rz> http://z0rz.pastebin.com/461875 is what it says
<inv_arp> dabaR: uname -a  Linux linus 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Tue Aug 30 22:41:30 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linu
<dabaR_> _smd_: ya, they are connected for some reason, I never fixed it myself.
<thundr> Aviatrixie, I don't know if it's still updated, but Games Knoppix has a couple releases as well.
<dabaR_> inv_arp: ya, but how did you install that kernel
<_smd_> dabaR_ that is my frustration
<z0rz> and when I try to vnc to 192
<inv_arp> dabaR: default with install
<z0rz> to myip:1 it says failed to connect
<inv_arp> havent chged a thing
<dabaR_> inv_arp: ya, I have that one too. sec.
<thundr> tryagain, not as barebones as it could be, but there are a few non-open-source packages that are not included in the standard install.
<bimberi> z0rz: sudo chown -r z0rz:z0rz /home/z0rz  (assuming z0rz is your username)  then retry
<Aviatrixie> I'm liking Ubuntu bunches. But goddess... I guess I'm going to have to learn cli if I install.
<B166ERX> Dabar_ still not working ? :\ weird
<techrush> Aviatrixie you dont HAVE to learn the command line....and the helpful stuff you can learn bit by bit
<z0rz> Alright what ftp server do ya'll suggest?
<z0rz> ProFTPd?
<tryagain> hmmm relative to other things :)
<dabaR_> B166ERX: try the new one.
<bimberi> z0rz: any change?
<dabaR_> z0rz: use sftpd. vsftpd. ftp sends your password in plain text.
<lucis> I'm wondering how to tell which version of ubuntu i have installe
<lucis> d
<bimberi> lucis: lsb_release -a
<lucis> thanks
<B166ERX> dabar_ i'm wondering if i saved the good fstab, cause still unnacessible, even from /media/hda1
<z0rz> so sftpd?
<dabaR_> vsftpd
<tryagain> Does autocad work on linux?
<dabaR_> tryagain
<thundr> Aviatrixie, it really hasn't taken that long for me.  The Starter Guide really helped me out a lot when I was starting.  I've been using Ubuntu since about Feb. and I still need instructions for many things CL (through man pages or whatnot), but I'm getting better.  For most things you're set if all you know is sudo apt-get install and how to occassionally edit and copy/paste stuff into a config file.
<dabaR_> tryagain: you can maybe go about some way of runing it. I dont think anyone here knows.
<tryagain> Hmmm.
<thundr> tryagain, it may be able to be emulated, though there is a free cad program - QCAD that may work.
<techrush> im not sure if autocad runs in wine but im geussing not....
<tryagain> I have an autocad project due soon
<techrush> their are CAD programs for linux though
<Aviatrixie> Funny thing... I was an early adaptor. 1982... bought a TI/99. Went through a ton of over priced toys... c-64, amiga, apple... loved apple os 7. Finally settled into windows 3.1. geez... I'm old!!!
<B166ERX> dabar_   still not :\ arrr
<tryagain> and i know trial copies are avaible from autodesk
<Hericus> night all
<dabaR_> B166ERX: you run sudo mount -a after making a change?
<tryagain> i like open office
<B166ERX> yes
<techrush> Aviatrixie i used to use windows 3.11 dont feel bad
<techrush> and os7 did rock :)
<dabaR_> B166ERX: try that one..
<Aviatrixie> My son has infected his AND my PC's with CWS highjacks. I'm ready to divorce Mr. Gates.
<IzzyCC> anyone here familiar with ISPConfig?
<thundr> tryagain: http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html - there may be more cad programs as well, I haven't really looked into it.
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: CWS? wazzat?
<techrush>  college world series
<z0rz> does vsftpd support fxp sessions
<B166ERX> dabar_ looking bad, still not
<thundr> Aviatrixie, I know the feeling.  It's really nice to not have to run anti-virus or spyware tools.
<dabaR_> B166ERX: your file looks exactly like the pastebin?
<tryagain> am i out of luck when it comes to games? such as fear?
<thundr> tryagain, there are many games that are suported by a progam called cedega.
<B166ERX> yes...cut and paste
<Madpilot> tryagain: no idea about FEAR, but Quake has a Linux-native version
<Aviatrixie> CSW is coolwebsearch
<thundr> tryagain, some windows games work under wine and xwine
<tryagain> i know tribes 2 does too
<dabaR_> tryagain: try transgaming.org if you want.
<tryagain> that qcad looks nice form the screens
<Aviatrixie> If you haven't used windows in a couple years you wouldn't know about it
<Aviatrixie> it's nasty
<thundr> tryagain: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<navarone> csw is some kind of spyware thing...like comet cursor
<varsendagger> tryagain, http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Graphics/CAD/index.shtml
<thundr> Aviatrixie, oh, yes.  The computers at school are constantly being bogged down by crap like that.
<simonvallore> omg cool web search i had it one time it was so nice im gld who ever installed it did
<Aviatrixie> no... cws is a trojan that takes your os hostage
<thundr> simonvallore, I hope you're kidding.
<yosef> Can someone help me filename encoding?
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: I used Windows until May of this year, but I've always had a healthy distrust of most of those "free" "helpful" addons... :P
<yosef> I've got a few network directories in hebrew, that appear as gibberish in ubuntu
<thundr> Madpilot, especially the ones with 40 page EULAs and privacy policies.
<simonvallore> thundr, you dont like it ?
<Aviatrixie> it hijacks your browser, disables your av and firewall, makes your homepage some bizarre porn site...
<simonvallore> it was great very helpfull they should be taken off the spyware list
<navarone> Madpilot...I find people just click on these web sites banners without thinking...that happened alot at work...people losing their desktops when payload hits...that sorta thing
<Aviatrixie> the only way to fix it is to reformat your drive and do a clean install
<thundr> simonvallore, no.  What exactly was it helpful at?  Displaying popups?  What can it do that something like google can't?
<techrush> ive gotten rid of it before
<techrush> its hard though
<yosef> anyone know how to get proper encoding in the filesystem?
<navarone> even google has a search bar...why use anything else really?
<thundr> yosef, sounds like you might need to install the correct language package.
<simonvallore> thundr, the popups were helpfull i also hd another one that informed me of spy where its amazing how often it was cathing it
<simonvallore> i bought 7 or 8 spyware programs it suggested
<Madpilot> simonvallore: I do hope you're joking... :P
<Aviatrixie> I got rid of an earlier cws hijack... but tooncomics was too much. the core changes it's name with each reboot
<yosef> thundr I have the right languages installed
<ilba7r> how to set natlius to open a specific extension (.lyx in my case) with a specific application (lyx in my case). PS right click then setting open with in properties is not working and i do not know why so am seeking other solutions?
* navarone looks up gullible in dict
<tryagain> is there a way to have linux and windows or sometoher os on the same hd?
<tryagain> without partitions?
<Wei_Li> lol spy where
<simonvallore> Madpilot, of course i am lol
<siriusnova> heh firefox crashes way too much
<siriusnova> whats the newest 1.0 something?
<siriusnova> im on 1.0.7
<navarone> 1.5
<navarone> oops
<frogzoo> navarone: you wont find gullible in the dictionary
<siriusnova> navarone - not updated for ubuntu yet :/
<yosef> thundr do you experiance with this?
<navarone> 1.5 for windows released
<Madpilot> sirexas: 1.5 is out; I gather it crashes at least as often as any other version of FF does...
<ilba7r> siriusnova try opera much more stable
<bimberi> frogzoo: :)
<siriusnova> ilba7r - yeah except opera wont play movies and trailers :/
<thundr> I'm sorry.  I don't, yosef.
<navarone> frogzoo...it is right next to cliche
<ilba7r> siriusnva you can set it up do play them
<siriusnova> hmm k
<frogzoo> lol
<yosef> Anyone have experiance with wrong char encoding in the filesystem?
<thundr> Madpilot, but it's not out for breezy backports, officially AFAIK.
<navarone> yosef...i once set terminal font to wingdings...j/k
<ilba7r> siriusnova tools>pref>advanced
<Aviatrixie> thundr... are you a mod here?
<yosef> navarone thnx, but I am in need of help, here...
<thundr> Aviatrixie, no, I'm not.  I'm curious, though.  Why do you ask?
<dabaR_> B166ERX: make it how it was with the umask, as in the NextTry post. Then unmount the drive using "sudo umount /dev/hda1", then sudo mount -a
<varsendagger> no way thunder doesn't glow of golden sunshine
<navarone> yosef what encoding you need enabled?
<tryagain> to play dvds
<tryagain> it says go to a terminal
<tryagain> what is a terminal
<thundr> navarone, he needs hebrew
<yosef> navarone I'm not sure, I think hebrew windows 1255
<tryagain> and type in something
<Aviatrixie> Just curious... I used to mod a forum. You seemed like a mod. ;)
<navarone> yosef...is hebrew characters in character map?
<yosef> navarone meaning?
<navarone> thundr more new wave than mod...;)
<yosef> navarone yes
<thundr> Aviatrixie, thanks.  I don't think I've ever been called that before.
<dabaR_> tryagain: The terminal is in your applications menu.
<benplaut> is it possible and/or difficult to set up remote desktop between two ubuntu computers, so one can do remote administration on one machine from the other?
<benplaut> setting my NYC grandmother up with linux
<Aviatrixie> I think Ubuntu is a very good thing. I hope Mr. Gates is making a mess in his pants over it. ;)
<tryagain> found
<siriusnova> Ubuntu people really need to swap out Totem + Firefox Plugin with Mozilla Mplayer plugin and mplayer
<siriusnova> it really makes a 100% difference
<B166ERX> dabar_ its working :)    hm, if i want to change 'hda1' name to 'windows' where should i change it ?
<thundr> benplaut, yes, it's possible.
<varsendagger> siriusnova, yeah buddy
<Aviatrixie> I need to find good info on cli stuff
<benplaut> thundr: through the gnome app for enabling, then using tsclient?
<Aviatrixie> none geek stuff
<varsendagger> Aviatrixie, what do you want to do?
<tryagain> aww cool
<tryagain> something happen
<thundr> benplaut, however, I don't know how to do it.  I really have no experience in that kind of thing.
<tryagain> i just dont know what
<jasonjdp> anybody ever get onboard audio working on an ASUS mobo? just curious
<benplaut> k
<siriusnova> varsendagger - with mplayer and mplayer mozilla plugin and disabling the totem plugin for firefox i can watch apple trailers, yahoo movie trailers, you name it. With Totem all I get is an error message lol
<Aviatrixie> everything, varsendagger
<benplaut> i'll try to do it from a live system into my computer, see if it works
<yosef> navarone got anything for me?
<Aviatrixie> I'm a rank newbie. BUT... I'm an intelligent woman that wants to learn how.
<Madpilot> jasonjdp: I've got an Asus mobo, and the onboard sound has always worked perfectly in Ubuntu
<jitsumi> Hello! I can not get Blender to start. When I try to start it from terminal it says: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Help anyone?
<dabaR_> !cli
<ubotflu> it has been said that cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<varsendagger> siriusnova, i tried to get mplayer working on debian and could'n t do it but then i fired up ubuntu and in three minutes i was watching movies in firefox
<jasonjdp> hmm, odd... ive got a A7V333 and it didnt set it up ;-(
<Aviatrixie> Madpilot... you fly?
<dabaR_> Aviatrixie: there. read if you want.^
<tryagain> linux makes me think
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: I do - you?
<varsendagger> --- i watched streaming malcom in inth middle lastnight, and i can ususally get daria or P&T BS
<Aviatrixie> dabaR_... I got no link
<siriusnova> varsendagger - ya no kidding, mplayer is so much nicer
<varsendagger> tryagain, what about
<tryagain> about little things
<Aviatrixie> Yes... I do, Mad
<navarone> yosef...can't see anyhting in config editor...a lot about fonts but mostly global options not for directories only
<tryagain> just installing things
<Madpilot> !tell Aviatrixie about cli
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about VNC servers?
<nemik> how can i see what kind of memory i have? pc2100 or pc2700
<tryagain>  error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<tryagain>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<tryagain> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tryagain>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<dabaR_> tryagain: visit gnu.org/philosophy/why-gnu-linux.html to learn about the name.
<tryagain> that means its not working?
<sethk> nemik, screwdriver and flashlight
<dabaR_> tryagain: check out paste.ubuntulinux.nl to learn about how to paste.
<nemik> sethk, i need to apt-get both? ;) seriously though is there a way?
<Dido-> anyone know how to install cdrdao-1.2.1.tar.gz ?
<varsendagger> tryagain, like what goes on behind the windows is loading screen
<sethk> nemik, yes, in the /sys and /proc directories you'll find the info.
<navarone> nemik somet9mes it says memory type as you boot up
<tryagain> i guess.
<tryagain> driving an auto vs a manual
<tryagain> you gotta get used to it
<nemik> navarone, rather not restart now... just wanted to see some software solution to this
<thundr> nemik, you may be able to find it in your bios setup
<varsendagger> --- C:/wheres/the/beer... oh crap i have to runn some programs that my owner didn't install just to burn memory
<varsendagger> that memory isn't goinig to use itself
<Aviatrixie> madpilot... jets or recips?
<dabaR> Dido-: why not use the version that ubuntu has?
<tryagain> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/why-gnu-linux.html shows as NOT FOUND
<tryagain> 404 message
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: recip - I've just got my Private, still working toward IFR/Comm
<Aviatrixie> ok :)
<varsendagger>     We're sorry...
<varsendagger>     ... but we can't process your request right now. A computer virus or spyware application is sending us automated requests, and it appears that your computer or network has been infected.
<varsendagger>     We'll restore your access as quickly as possible, so try again soon. In the meantime, you might want to run a virus checker or spyware remover to make sure that your computer is free of viruses and other spurious software.
<varsendagger>     We apologize for the inconvenience, and hope we'll see you again on Google.
<varsendagger> what the heck?
<dabaR> gnu.org/gnu/why-gnu-linux.html actually. and visit gnu.org/philosophy it is a good read.
<Aviatrixie> I got those almost 40 years ago
<tryagain> ok
<dabaR> so. Good night to all.
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: you've been flying just a bit longer than I have, then :)
<gnu2it2> what is needed to play a dvd? totem complains. could not play DVD
<Madpilot> !dvd
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, dvd is "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<tryagain> thats a big read
<tryagain> i get free software
<tryagain> !libdvdcss2
<ubotflu> tryagain: What?
<Aviatrixie> I've been doing it for a living... prolly longer tha any sane person should.
<ldy> join #debian-zh
<Madpilot> !libdvdcss2
<tryagain> hmmm.
<z0rz> I installed mysql and php5 sepeartely
<z0rz> I need to link them in php.ini right?
<ldy> Hi all. Is there someone who use ubuntu on IBM-T42?
<ilba7r> hi ldy
<Aviatrixie> but I'm not here to teach aviation... I'm here to learn linux
<ilba7r> what do you need
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: I planning on flying for a living - and as for sanity, holding a PL & being sane seem to be mutually exclusive
<ldy> ilba7r, Hello, I can not find eth1 after modprobe ipw2100
<ilba7r> ldy i have here ipw2200
<ldy> ilba7r, After modprobe ipw2100, iwconfig can not find eth1
<ilba7r> and it worked out of the box
<ldy> ilba7r, How did you do that?
<ldy> Ilta, only modprobe ipw2200?
<dabaR> hehe
<z0rz> debar .. I have everything installed I just want to link mysql to php
<z0rz> then I'm done
<jasonjdp> is installing the nvida drivers for my gf4 gonna be easy? ive installed quite a few things in ubuntu already... now im looking into messing with my display drivers
<ilba7r> ldy it worked out of the box for me on breezy
<ilba7r> ldy give me a min will give you alink
<ldy> ilba7r, ok,thanks
<thundr> jasonjdp, it's not that hard.
<thundr> jasonjdp, let me see if I can get you some instructions
<jasonjdp> <3 thundr!
<ilba7r> ldy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM
<ilba7r> ldy so do you have ipw2100?
<thundr> jasonjdp, try here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-hardware
<ilba7r> ldy or did you install it for i know it is also automatically installed by breezy
<thundr> I hope that's not too hard, jasonjdp
<Aviatrixie> madpilot... good luck... flying has been the most joyous experience of my life. BUT... I've seen my pay cut more than in half, my benefits DRASTICALY reduced, and my wonderful pension TAKEN AWAY from me... all in the name of bankruptcy. Meanwhile, the idiots and a**holes in upper management walk away with parachutes, bennys, and pensions intact.
<nemik> i just got dvdshrink working! and so much better than in windows even though it is running under wine! this is awesome! i no longer need windows. feels so good :)
<jasonjdp> thnx bro!
<ldy> ilba7r, Yes
<Nerened> yay! reinstalling xubuntu again
<thundr> Aviatrixie, oh, you work for "that" airline.
<ldy> ilba7r, lspci result: 0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<boxdude> Hey, could somebody help me get 3d acceleration working with an nvidia card?
<thundr> boxdude, yes
<Aviatrixie> err... yes?
<tryagain> how do i get the cd player to play ym cd?
<boxdude> thundr, ok, how do i start?
<ilba7r> ldy ok you have the atheros then ok give me a min
<thundr> boxdude, try here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installnvidiadriver
<tryagain> nevermind. it was reading of fthe wrong drive
<ldy> ilba7r, I can modprobe both ipw2100 and ipw2200.
<ilba7r> ldy look at the ibmthinkpad t42p
<tryagain> system is getting very laggy
<ilba7r> ldy did you check the /etc/network/interfaces file
<thundr> boxdude, it'll probably be easier to copy and paste the code from the page than here.  But feel free to ask if you run into any problems.
<ldy> ilba7r, I have edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<ilba7r> ok i remember now sometimes the network is not recognized if you turend it off by Fn F5 try to turn it on first
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about vnc servers, or remote desktop ubuntu>ubuntu in general?
<ldy> ilba7r, I add "auto eth1" and "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<ldy> ilba7r, Is that right?
<ilba7r> yah and it works fine here
<boxdude> thundr, alright thanks
<_jason> benplaut, I know freenx works great for me
<benplaut> _jason: using freenx on the server side, an ubuntu machine?
<_jason> benplaut, yes
<thundr> boxdude, no problem
<tryagain> ok thanks guys
<cc> hello there..
<tryagain> im gonna go to bed for now
<ldy> ilba7r, which kernel does you use?
<Dido-> dabaR, beacause when i ran k3b it said that i dont have cdrdao and i need to install it so i downloaded it
<sethk> Dido-, should install as a dependency
<hmpedersen> I have a small question about installing..
<Dido-> sethk, sorry i didnt understand?
<benplaut> 8kb/s repos = not good
<sethk> Dido-, if you don't have cdrdao, synaptic should install it for you as a dependency.  you shouldn't have to manually download it.
<cc> would anyone here like to chat?
<thundr> Dido-, also you have to run k3b as sudo
<Pedrolito> Hi, I just installed ubuntu, and I would like to update it, but it's asking for a root password and I was never asked to set any during the installation. What's going on?
<hmpedersen> My pc has an amd athlon 64.. Will i be able to install the i386 on the computer?
<hmpedersen> Pedro, there is no root password.. Use your user password..
<sattlerium> hello all
<thundr> cc, not to be rude, but you may want to join #ubuntu-offtopic since this channel is pretty busy.
<Madpilot> thundr: you shouldn't have to - I don't
<Dido-> sethk, so how to install it as dependancy
<cc> this is my first time here...sorry i'm a windows user normally...
<Madpilot> !tell Pedrolito about root
<cc> k thundr...how do i do that?
<Pedrolito> thanks Madpilot
<thundr> cc, just /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hmpedersen> cc, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<sattlerium> my first time here too - is there a place for new mac people_
<hmpedersen> bbl
<eobanb> sattlerium, i'm a mac / ubuntu user, if you have any specific questions
<Madpilot> sattlerium: Ubuntu on Mac? right here...
<sattlerium> cool - you two mac people
<benplaut> _jason: once it's installed, is there a guide i can follow to set it up?
<cc> well my computer crashed...so i just put this on here..lol..sorry its my boyfriends and i have no clue what i'm doing...but would like to learn
<yi> so, anyone know what the hold up on xorg 7.0RC3 is?
<_jason> benplaut, did you have ssh up and running before you installed?
<thundr> Madpilot, "It is highly recommended to configure cdrdao to run with root privileges to increase the overall stability of the burning process."
<Madpilot> sattlerium: I'm not, actually. x86 myself - but there are Ubuntu PPC users here too
<benplaut> _jason: going by the fact that i don't know, probably not
<sattlerium> Thing is this. I hav a iMacG4 with an external FW drive and the bootloader did not want to install...
<thundr> cc, that's okay, we're always helping new users here.
<benplaut> this is a completely new topic to me
<ajmitch> yi: hold up?
<eobanb> cc, if you have any specific questions, just ask
<Pedrolito> there's no way to enable the root account?
<yi> ajmitch: in dapper
<cc> well thank goodness..lol...i
<Aviatrixie> I should go. sweet dreams linux people!  ;)
<eobanb> Pedrolito, you can, but i would recommend against it
<cc> m not sure how i even made it here...lol..
<sattlerium> cool, guys
<thundr> Aviatrixie, good night!
<_jason> benplaut, okay, well you should start by setting up ssh (search the wiki, it's easy to do) and then read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX (also easy to do)
<benplaut> thanks
<Pedrolito> eobanb, why?
<ajmitch> yi: why do you say it's 'held up'?
<eobanb> Pedrolito, security reasons
<cc> where can i go to just chat with ppl about "stuff in general"
<eobanb> stuff in general about ubuntu?
<yi> ajmitch: because no binaries have been uploaded for it and from rc1/rc2 the updates were rather quick
<cc> ...cuz ya'll are losing me..lol
<eobanb> here, or perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<oemg> Hi everybody. I just installed dosbox via repository. However, the whole directory it's in is owned by root, meaning that I can't create my own config files. How do I make myself the owner?
<eobanb> Pedrolito, if you need to perform an operation as root, use sudo
<yi> ajmitch: it includes some pretty important fixes
<Dido-> sethk, i enabled synapic to consider recommendet packs as dependencies but when when i refreshed didnt download... any other help?
<ajmitch> yi: maybe it's because the maintainer was on holiday? and this is dapper :)
<eobanb> cc, join #ubuntu-offtopic, it's a bit quieter.
<thundr> cc, I don't get all the stuff everyone's talking about in here.
<thundr> cc, so you're not alone. :)
<yi> ajmitch: maintainers on holiday? how ridiculous! ;)
<sethk> Dido-, try to update your dependencies
<cc> lol...nice to know...
<sethk> Dido-, your repositories, sorry
<_jason> cc, type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yi> ajmitch: i was just curious if there were any outstanding issues that kept it from getting commited
<cc> okay...really...can someone tell me how to get to the offtopic thing..
<eobanb> cc, type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_jason> cc, i just told you
<ajmitch> yi: no, since it was being uploaded a few minutes before you asked
<Madpilot> cc: type that in the same place you're typing to chat to us
<cc> i realize u might have jason...but u dont understand how lost i am here..lol
<ajmitch> or at least ready for upload
<cc> thank you mad...lol
<Dido-> sethk, this is what i did exactly but it didn't work ;[ cant u help me out to install the one i've downloaded
<_jason> cc, lol it's ok :)
<sethk> Dido-, sorry, I have to go for a while.  I'll be back.  Mine installs so we can see what's different about my install and yours.
<sethk> Dido-, wish I dind't have to go for a bit, but unavoidable.
<benplaut> Seveas: your FreeNX repo is no longer active?
<oemg> I was wondering, I can't edit anything inside a certain program's directory (dosbox), meaning that I can't create config files. This is because root owns the directory. How can I make myself the owner (or edit root's files?)
<yi> ajmitch: neat
<z0rz> Is it wise to chown -R z0rz /var/www ?
<eobanb> oemg, use sudo
<eobanb> sudo gedit /path/to/file
<eobanb> ^--example
<_jason> benplaut, I think he put a mirror up
<oemg> ah, ok
<z0rz> or should I just leave /var/www owned by root and when I want to edit something in /var/www just sudo vi it?
<StarKruzr> hi guys.  can someone tell me what the correct procedure is to use a custom kernel?  make-kpkg and all that?
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotflu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<benplaut> _jason: that's not working, either
<benplaut> 404
<omeg> Thanks ubotflu
<Madpilot> z0rz: I left /var/www owned by root, but all the sub-directories in it - that actually have stuff in them - are owned by my user - but this is NOT a live server, just a dev/testing install...
<mkyb14> oh bitchX owns
<sattlerium> uhm, I was wondering, do you know if it is possible to install the PPC version on  FW drive_, eobanb
<z0rz> so what would be the best bet for a live server?
<jrattner1> is mpdvdkit2 or libdvdcss in the repositories?
<z0rz> I want to ftp to it and edit files and stuff without doing domain.name/~username
<_jason> benplaut, strange,  jsut downlaoded the package manually
<benplaut> rgr
<rabeldable> best for a live server is to leave whats in /var/www alone and make sure o has read and execute perms
<z0rz> who's o?
<_jason> benplaut, but I think your right, it's not setup right (although I don't know too much about it).  Might want to wait for seveas to show up
<rabeldable> other
<benplaut> yeah
<Dido-> _jason,  can u help me out to install cdrdao-1.2.1.tar.gz ?
<_jason> Dido-, I have no idea what that is, I would if I could
<rabeldable> z0rz: change your document root to somewhere else... leave the /var/www/ files alone they are usually for icons and error pages anyways
<_jason> benplaut, see: http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx//pool/freenx/ hrmmmmmmmm
<z0rz> what about phpmyadmin?
<z0rz> just mv the files?
<rabeldable> Dido-: tar -xzf cdrdao-1.2.1.tar.gz
<benplaut> _jason: i'm downloading them all manually, dpkg -i *.deb
<rabeldable> Dido-: then look for a readme or install file inside of the new directory
<_jason> benplaut, don't do that
<benplaut> ?
<benplaut> why not?
<_jason> benplaut, iirc there were a few dependencies I needed and dpkjg won't get them for you
<StarKruzr> !kernel
<iKernel> Boo! :P
<rabeldable> z0rz: move everything that you would put in /var/www/htdocs somewhere else
<StarKruzr> hm.  guess not.
<thundr> I'm running k3bsetup and I'm trying to get myself into a "burning" group so I have privleges to cdrecord and can do all that stuff.  Does anyone know what I'm talking about?  I've already created a group but I don't know what to do with the group id.
<benplaut> _jason: install the synaptic version, then uninstall :)
<iKernel> What's ubuntu like?
<rabeldable> like /usr/local/web-files or some other large partition
<iKernel> What's ubuntu like?
<iKernel> What's ubuntu like?
<iKernel> What's ubuntu like?
<ajmitch> iKernel: stop that now
<StarKruzr> ah, /ignore.
<Dido-> redeeman, i unpacked and read the readme and install but nothing usefull there.. the install says to type "make" next "make install" but bash: make: command not found
<benplaut> err, universe version
<StarKruzr> 'tis a beautiful thing.
<iKernel> ajmitch: I already have.
<thundr> but to answer your question, iKernel, it's nice.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<_jason> benplaut, what errors were you getting exactly?
<iKernel> Uh oh.
<Mr_Milenko> someoens boutta get hit with a banhammer
* Mr_Milenko points and laughs
<benplaut> _jason: can't find  fonts
<ajmitch> Mr_Milenko: shush :P
<iKernel> :(
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<_jason> benplaut, I meant using the repo
<benplaut> 404
<benplaut> on both
<rabeldable> Dido-: you need to install make
<CaptainMorgan> after upgrading to breezy, i rebooted and now I have gui login or any gui whatsoever... help?
<_jason> benplaut, i'm gonna try them
<CaptainMorgan> and now i have NO gui login or anything..
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: are you on ubuntu now?
<CaptainMorgan> no
<CaptainMorgan> Win
<Chousuke> You should be on ubuntu.
<ash_> CaptainMorgan: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<_jason> benplaut, working ok for me, did you add the gpg keys?
<Chousuke> you can irc from the console so we can help you.
<rabeldable> CaptainMorgan: login and run: more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CaptainMorgan> uhm.. I would, but I can't run xchat from the command line.
<Chousuke> use irssi
<Razor-X> CaptainMorgan: but you can run irssi
<benplaut> _jason: yup
<benplaut> brb, i need to test a few things
<Chousuke> you can /connect to servers with irssi :)
<ash_> CaptainMorgan: the same thing happened to me when I upgraded to breezy... turned out kdm had been removed completely. simple apt-get install kdm did the trick... but that was kubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> that allI need is the command <irssi> ?
<Chousuke> and then you need to connect to freenode.
<eobanb> sattlerium, i'm not sure
<eobanb> i think so, i'd check though
<benplaut> _jason: ok, working now
<benplaut> the gpg key failed the first time, i think
<_jason> benplaut, okay, you got ssh up and runnning already?
<benplaut> _jason: not yet, going by the wiki
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: in irssi just type /connect irc.freenode.org and after connected, /join #ubuntu :)
<_jason> benplaut, okay, I guess it may just pull in ssh with it.  I had it setup beforehand
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: but if you're running kubuntu, try sudo apt-get install kdm first
<Dido-> irc.freenode.net ?
<ash_> Chousuke: is irssi a standard install in ubuntu? I'm pretty sure I had to apt-get it...
<Chousuke> is it .net?
<Chousuke> ash_: right.
<Chousuke> well, sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<benplaut> _jason: i'm out for a few mins, but the repo still isn't working... i'll figure out why in a few minutes
<Chousuke> and: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start will start KDM if it's not installed after all.
<Chousuke> after installing it of course
<ash_> Chousuke: I was scratching my head over that one for a while. Still not sure why it removed kdm when upgrading. Of course, some would argue that removing a gui login *is* an upgrade... ;)
<Chousuke> ash_: meh.
<CaptainMorgan> aiet... wrote down most of the commands.. Ill give it shot.. thanks
<Chousuke> good luck
<CaptainMorgan> ash - Im more of 50/50 guy
<Chousuke> heh
<Chousuke> xdm ftw.
<_jason> benplaut, k, good luck
<CaptainMorgan> too much of one can be not good :/
<CaptainMorgan> alright, brb
<thundr> after I added myself to a  "burning" group and changed everything in k3bsetup with no errors, I started k3b again as myself and it says it can't find cdrecord or cdrdao.  Any ideas?
<Seveas> benplaut, it should be - what's the error?
<z0rz> Where's DocumentRoot in apache2?
<DShepherd> hey
<thundr> hey
<Seveas> z0rz, wherever you want (/var/www by default)
<z0rz> no I mean.. where do I specify it?
<Pedrolito> How do I add the dapper repo?
<eobanb> in your httpd.conf
<eobanb> i think it's in /etc/
<frogzoo> z0rz: /var/www
<z0rz> I want to specify a new DocumentRoot
<frogzoo> z0rz: but there also a per user default
<z0rz> How can I do so in apache2
<z0rz> I don't want a per user I don't htink
<frogzoo> z0rz: locate httpd.conf
<Seveas> z0rz, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<Seveas> frogzoo, that's deprecated
<z0rz> yeah frogzoo that's 1.3
<frogzoo> Seveas: uh oh - showing my age
<benplaut> Seveas: it's 404ing on me
<mkyb14> exit
<z0rz> Seveas what do I type in that?
<mkyb14> quit
<mkyb14> ah
<z0rz> It doesn't have any examples
<z0rz> nm I figured it out
<Seveas> benplaut, hmm
<benplaut> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/freenx/binary-i 386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Seveas> ah right
<DShepherd> for some games the sound just doesnt work. How can I fix this
<DShepherd> !sound
<ubotflu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<benplaut> Seveas: i did the pgp key
<Seveas> s/breezy/ubuntu/
<benplaut> err
<benplaut> gpg
<Seveas> benplaut, retry please
<benplaut> k
<DShepherd> for some games the sound just doesnt work. How can I fix this?
<thundr> after I added myself to a  "burning" group and changed everything in k3bsetup with no errors, I started k3b again as myself and it says it can't find cdrecord or cdrdao.  Any ideas?
<benplaut> Seveas: btw, gpg only works as su/sudo... is that normal?
<Seveas> benplaut, only if you used sudo the first time you used gpg
<benplaut> Seveas: no clue... does it make any difference?
<Seveas> benplaut, to remedy this: sudo rm ~/.gnupg/ and don't do sudo gpg anymore :)
<benplaut> k
<Seveas> benplaut, I'm afk again for probably a long time, feel free to /msg me when you still have problems
<benplaut> ok, all working :D
<gnu2it2> what is th APT LINE to add a custom repository so i can install libdvdcss and win32codecs to breezy with synaptic?
<benplaut> !w32codecs
<ubotflu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install
<eobanb> gnu2it2, it's in the faq
<thundr> that's a nice memorable link.
<thundr> okay, if no one can help me with that...is there a way to find the keymap for "shift+tab" and remap the insert key as that?
<benplaut> _jason: ok, everything *should* be configured, and the client works... how do i turn on the server?
<_jason> benplaut, should be on
<_jason> benplaut, install the client and try to login to it
<benplaut> _jason: so it is always on, as a background process?
<_jason> benplaut, yep
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, what is the packege name for emacs? not the gui one but the one I can use in the shell?
<benplaut> _jason: what would the hostname be? an IP adress?
<_jason> benplaut, yeah
<benplaut> _jason: and do i have to use the nxclient to connect, or would another client work?
<_jason> benplaut, nomachine.org  I think there is a way to set it up to work as a webpage but I'm not sure and haven't looked into it
<benplaut> k
<ra21vi> hi, i m using Ubuntu 5.10 and I want to get developemtn libs for programming
<erik__> hello how can i change DHCP3 from eth0 to eth3 ?
<ra21vi> i got anjuta/gcc4/glade2
<ra21vi> but I am having problem with making project
* benplaut remote-desktop's into his own IP
<ra21vi> any c/c++ developer here, please its urgent
<benplaut> well //that's// not going to work :P
<thundr> ra21vi, you may also want to try #debian or #debian_
<erik__> change your sources.list do an apt-get update and look for the right programs ra21vi
<benplaut> _jason: the way it //should work is i install identical setups on each machine, then tell my grandmother to email me her ip, from whatsmyip.com, for example, then put that into the config?
<ra21vi> thundr: ok :)
<thundr> I don't know how friendly the #debian folks will be, though :)
<erik__> hello how can i change DHCP3 from eth0 to eth3 ?
<_jason> benplaut, you would want tour grandmother's computer to have the server installed.  Then once you get the ip, you can use the client on your machine.
<ra21vi> thundr: but i remember the aggressive talk of debian sitters last time... they arent polite...
<erik__> anybody ?
<StarKruzr> Bueller?
<thundr> ra21vi, yeah, I had the same experience.  I was just trying to get you the quickest answer without knowing anything myself.
<xspades> erik__  tried replacing to eth3 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<benplaut> _jason: and it makes sense that trying to go into my own machine wouldn't work? i'm trying to test this, but it may not be working because of that
<ra21vi> thundr: they fire at getting reference to UBUNTU... they say Ubuntu isn't Debian
<_jason> benplaut, it should work, I did it myself to test it.  You should make sure you can ssh into it first.  Do you have a firewall blocking port 22?
<benplaut> _jason: i'm using port 8888, i'll check that it's open
<thundr> ra21vi, yes, you may want not to mention Ubuntu there.  Just say it's debian.
<erik__> xspades, i'll look for it
<xspades> it should be the last line or so
<Razor-X> I'm going to have to ask again how using a larger WM is more productive, but, eh
<Razor-X> :P
<erik__> found it .................   editttt
<Toma-> Razor-X: youre a resource junky?
<Toma-> :D
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> god, wrong channel
<Razor-X> :P
<CaptainMorgan> lost my gui after upgrading to Breezy... any suggestions ?
<benplaut> !xserver
<ubotflu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, benplaut
<CaptainMorgan> !xserver ?
<ubotflu> CaptainMorgan: Syntax error in line 1
<benplaut> !reconfigure-xserver
<ubotflu> benplaut: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<benplaut> damn you, ubotu
<xspades> benplaut what are you trying to do?
<CaptainMorgan> ubotflu syntax error ?
<ubotflu> CaptainMorgan: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Razor-X> CaptainMorgan: you can try to ``sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg'' if a reconfigure doesen't work
<benplaut> CaptainMorgan: try typing this into the terminal: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<benplaut> CaptainMorgan: ubotu is the bot that lets me not type stuff like that^^ :P
<benplaut> _jason: the error log:NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 8630
<benplaut> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
<benplaut> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
<benplaut> make any sense?
<erik__> Xspades   it's not there in interfaces
<CaptainMorgan> ben I couldn't get irssi to work, so I don't have to run back forth between linux/win
<cafuego> AIYEE!
<cafuego> Which Gnome component is directly responsible for loading and displaying theme images?
<benplaut> CaptainMorgan: in english? your sentence conflicts with itselg...
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<benplaut> cafuego: i'm guessing it's with gkt
<CaptainMorgan> irssi - chat  so  I don' thave to run back and forth to win
<CaptainMorgan> IM in win right now
<cafuego> benplaut: Yeh, but which bit...
<xspades> erik__ if your eth3 is configured, put 'iface eth3 inet dhcp' into the /etc/network/interfaces file and comment out the old line
<benplaut> CaptainMorgan: so irssi //is// working
<CaptainMorgan> huh?
<CaptainMorgan> no it' snot
* cafuego just did an install, but filled up / - after reboot, Gnome (and gdm) can't load PNG or XPM images...
<benplaut> cafuego: let's say that #gtk+ is a junk channel
<CaptainMorgan> or maybe it does.. but ic an't connect to freenode
<benplaut> CaptainMorgan: so you //are// haveing to switch back and forth to linux and windows
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<cafuego> stuff it, I'll just re-reinstall
<CaptainMorgan> ill try those commmands.. but it's a pain to run there and have them ont work..
<CaptainMorgan> not
<erik__> hello how can i change DHCP3 from eth0 to eth3 ?
<erik__> anybody ?
<CaptainMorgan> and then run back
<thundr> ra21vi, you've tried "sudo apt-get install anjuta gcc4 kdevelop qt-designer"
<CaptainMorgan> help ?
<CaptainMorgan> this is trouble... I primarily work in linux, but now Im screwed
<thundr> let me read it, just a second
<benplaut> CaptainMorgan: try the command above^^
<eobanb> whats the problem?
<benplaut> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaptainMorgan> will ben.. but wouldn't mind a few more commands to try... PIA to run back and forht
<benplaut> CaptainMorgan: if that one doesn't work, then it's probably more trouble to fix the xserver than to reinstall... but that one fixes a broken xserver 99.9% of the time
<Pedrolito> Maybe it's not really an ubuntu question, but I installed ubuntu on a new partition, and I would like to get back to fedora. I kept all my fedora partitions, including the boot partition. Ubuntu set up my computer to boot on its partition. How do I get back to booting from my old boot partition?
<Razor-X> CaptainMorgan: try a reconfigure: ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg''
<CaptainMorgan> alright, Ill try it.. you gonna be here for a bit?
<Razor-X> CaptainMorgan: if I'm not here, others should be able to help just as well :)
<CaptainMorgan> how do I back up on Linux to cd if I have to reinstall ?
<Razor-X> (like benplaut)
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: no need for re-installs
<Chousuke> how did irssi fail?
<CaptainMorgan> wouldn't connect to freenode
<benplaut> Razor-X: the extent of my knowledge on xserver is that command :P
<Chousuke> maybe the address was wrong
<CaptainMorgan> irc.freenode.net ?
<CaptainMorgan> nope.. that's the one
<eobanb> does the machine have an internet connection?
<Chousuke> what did it say?
<Razor-X> benplaut: every faithful Ubuntian (Ubuntite, whatever) knows that like a mnemonic :)
<eobanb> e.g. can you ping google.com?
<CaptainMorgan> yes eo
<Chousuke>  irc.eu.freenode.net <- that's one
<CaptainMorgan> error - connection <blah blah... wouldn't connect or soemthing >
<juchipilo> I don't like to use sudo... how would i find out the root password in my ubuntu system
<Chousuke> apparently there is no irc.freenode.org :/
<CaptainMorgan> irc.eu* ?
<Razor-X> juchipilo: there is none
<eobanb> juchipilo, there isnt one
<xspades> sudo passwd set one, then su or sudo -s
<CaptainMorgan> will try to ping google eo
<juchipilo> ok..thanks
<benplaut> Razor-X: aye
<CaptainMorgan> alright... brb :)
<Chousuke> hope he also tries to connect to irc.eu.freenode.net :P
<thundr> ra21vi, check in #debian_ as well.  It's small, but they're friendly there.
<juchipilo> xspades: it doesn't seem to work..
<xspades> what are you trying to do with root?
<xspades> like login to gdm with it?
<juchipilo> nothing right now.. i just hate having to use sudo. I'm used to become root and do what i need to do and then exit
<xspades> sudo -s will get you root in a shell
<juchipilo> i know.. but it's just the fact that i don't like sudo
<xspades> well one sudo wont kill you
<xspades> i open one up, sudo -s and leave it open for when needed
<juchipilo> i just hate that.
<juchipilo> it looks 'dirty' to my eyes
* Chousuke is all for sudo
<juchipilo> having to type sudo on every command i need to run doesn't seem right to me
<Chousuke> but you don't have to. :P
<eobanb> thats the price of security.
<xspades> juchipilo edit your shortcut for terminal to run sudo -s on startup so you are greeted with root right away
<juchipilo> so that's why I want to know how to be able to become root
<Chousuke> sudo -i
<Chousuke> you're root
<eobanb> sudo bash....you're root also
<eobanb> how is this a big deal in any way
<Chousuke> I think -i is better.
<Chousuke> it loads root's evironment and all. or was that -s?
<benplaut> _jason: you there?
<juchipilo> sudo -i asks me for the password
<eobanb> well duh...
<Chousuke> of course it does
<_jason> benplaut, yep
<xspades> if you hate entering the pass, edit suderos to stop asking you for it
<juchipilo> if i knew the password then i wouldn't have the problem
<Chousuke> it's yours
<Chousuke> your normal user's pass.
<benplaut> _jason: it's timeing out and the log isn't reporting anything wrong... any ideas?
<Chousuke> your normal user is the admin
<_jason> benplaut, are you sure the port is open?
<juchipilo> oh. ok. i see
<juchipilo> now i'm root
<Chousuke> He's the superuser, but you elevate your rights only  when necessary
<juchipilo> and now I can edit the root password
<benplaut> _jason: i haven't installed a firewall on the computer, and the router has it open
<Chousuke> I don't recommend that though. :/
<juchipilo> why not
<eobanb> i dont know, i feel like if you have to ask how to enable a root password, you have no business doing it in the first place
<hajiki> Is there a program to do batch conversion from SVG to PNG?
<Chousuke> besides remembering two passwords isn't good at all
<Chousuke> or rather, it's just bothersome ;p
<juchipilo> eobanb. this isssue is not present in other distros... that's why i had to ask
<_jason> benplaut, try to ssh into your machine and see if it works: ssh benplaut@my.ip
<benplaut> _jason: just hangs there...
<Chousuke> juchipilo: It's not an "issue"
<benplaut> i'm out for the night, i'll mess with this more in the morning
<Chousuke> in the negative sense at least :/
<hajiki> Is there a program to do batch conversion from SVG to PNG?
<juchipilo> yes.. to me it is
<Chousuke> It's a Ubuntu design decision
<Chousuke> and I think it's correct.
<Chousuke> I moved to sudo in Debian right after discovering it... it's just so much more conveninet to me than a root account :)
<Chousuke> especially with a few select commands defined with NOPASSWD:
<juchipilo> it should be the user's decision
<Chousuke> juchipilo: no.
<lexhider> I know that if you play with dapper, expect to get burned. When I upgrade everything works except internet access, is this to be expected???
<Chousuke> generic users have no clue about it
<_jason> benplaut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97277&highlight=freenx+setup might help you.  Also, I have my ssh setup to accept passwords and not require ssh keys so I don't know if that is part of the problem.
<juchipilo> and in my case i decide that i become root to do my admin tasks and then exit
<eobanb> thats what sudo is for......
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> you use sudo to become root instead of logging in as root.
<Chousuke> it's the same thing, just a different method.
<juchipilo> i know that i sound stubborn. but that's how i prefer to do things
<juchipilo> i've done it in other distros and never had a problem
<Chousuke> well, no-one's stopping you.
<eobanb> welcome back cc..
<cc> ty
<Chousuke> it takes one command to enable rot.
<Chousuke> root*
<juchipilo> yeah. and thanks for helpping me
<cc> i would just love to know how to change file systems so i can reinstall windows
<eobanb> you mean re-partition?
<eobanb> you should be able to allot space for windows with gparted
<ompaul> !tell juchipilo about rootsudo
<ompaul> juchipilo, you can see all sorts of stuff on that link the bot sent you
<vbgunz> I have an interesting question. On Windows, when I had a folder I felt was top priority, I would prefix it with a !. When I did this, those folders would always sort to the top in alphabetical order... How do I do this on Ubuntu?
<eobanb> vbgunz, i suppose you could basically do the same thing on ubuntu.
<xspades> put a 0 at the beginning?
<eobanb> yeah, something like that.
<eobanb> just dont mess with important directories.
<vbgunz> eobanb: unfortunately I cannot... I can prefix a folder with ! or @ but when folders are sorted in alphabetical order, those prefixes are ignored :(
<_jason> vbgunz, how about aaaaaa
<eobanb> lol
<vbgunz> _jason: yeah, am doing that now, but don't like it... Maybe there is something else I can use?
<CaptainMorgan> that didn't work
<CaptainMorgan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaptainMorgan> got to about the sync test... then it kicked me back to the command line
<_jason> vbgunz, how about the 0 that xspades suggested?
<CaptainMorgan> I rebooted and nothing
<CaptainMorgan> irssi says ( connection timed out )
<CaptainMorgan> tried irc.eu.freenode.net
<vbgunz> _jason: numbers and letters work... was just trying to use a symbol instead... It's a quirk I have :P
<_jason> vbgunz, ah
<redguy|work> vbgunz: how about _ ?
<CaptainMorgan> what a freakin pain in the ass for this shit
<xspades> well i think linux ignores symbol, like .icons will be same order as regular icons
<vbgunz> redguy|work: I think I tried that...
<xspades> just hidden
<eobanb> CaptainMorgan's xorg is broken?
<CaptainMorgan> why would it be/
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<CaptainMorgan> I just upgraded to breezy..
<CaptainMorgan> what the hell is cauzing the the bproblem?
<eobanb> oh, uh.....you just said something about 'got to the sync test then it kicked me back to the command line'?
<CaptainMorgan> any way I can revert back to hoary
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<eobanb> i thought you meant that xorg wasnt working.
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: what video board do you have?
<vbgunz> its' cool... no biggie, I'll just use  @0_ or something
<insomnd> hi. is there a way to set a desktop background left (instead of centred) in gnome?
<CaptainMorgan> well I got to, I forget, a list of numbers. 1 throuh 24... so much shit I forget what it was exactly, pic a sync or something.. I did and it kicked me
<haag_> wOw
<haag_> :D
<CaptainMorgan> video board? uhmm.. ati- something something
<eobanb> CaptainMorgan, dont do advanced, do medium
<CaptainMorgan> I did simple
<munzir> hi sirs! I want to use adept so I logged as root and launched it. It said it would open as read only and I have to be root. On the terminal I see the message: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<munzir> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<CaptainMorgan> i first tried advanced, then I did simple
<eobanb> oh, 1-24, that would be colour depth then
<munzir> what's wrong please?
<eobanb> adept?
<CaptainMorgan> adept?
<eobanb> does he mean apt-get
<redguy|work> munzir: you didn't have to log in as root.
<CaptainMorgan> right, color depth sounds right.. I picked 24 and it kicked me
<CaptainMorgan> I tried again, and it kicked me a gain
<redguy|work> eobanb: adept is a apt front-end forKDE
<eobanb> oh, good to know.
<eobanb> i dont use kde at all.
<eobanb> munzir, does kynaptic work?
<CaptainMorgan> omg.. what do I do about the gui???
<eobanb> well what does /var/log/xorg.0.log say
<eobanb> er, Xorg.0.log
<CaptainMorgan> how do I know? I can't just cut and paste it to you
<redguy|work> munzir: whaqt's wrong with running adept with your regular user?
<redguy|work> !tell CaptainMorgan about pastebin
<CaptainMorgan> pastebiN???
<CaptainMorgan> on the command line?
<redguy|work> huh? ubotu changed nick?
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: hmmm, you could try it in lynx...
<eobanb> no, CaptainMorgan, pastebin is how users paste large chunks of text that would flood the channel
<CaptainMorgan> omg, I know what pastebin is.. I can't use it at the command line if I can't open a browser!
<bimberi> !pastebin cli
<CaptainMorgan> omg
<eobanb> calm down..
<CaptainMorgan> sorry, but I do 90 % of my work in Linux and now I can't access any of it..
<eobanb> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<CaptainMorgan> because of a freakin upgrade!? no loess
<eobanb> and look for lines that start with EE
<eobanb> CaptainMorgan, do you understand?
<CaptainMorgan> nno
<shivy> hya
<CaptainMorgan> what do I do when I find them ?
<eobanb> tell me what they say?
<CaptainMorgan> are you serious? how?
<CaptainMorgan> Im in Win
<CaptainMorgan> right now
<eobanb> oh, you're dual-booting?
<CaptainMorgan> ye
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: look what grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log says
<CaptainMorgan> redguy - read above
<eobanb> okay, calm down please, i don't know what your setup is
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: I see
<eobanb> do you have a second computer?
<CaptainMorgan> yes. but that's a PIA...
<CaptainMorgan> i guess it's my only choice ?
<eobanb> listen, if you can get onto IRC with another computer, then we can start fixing the problem
<xspades> it would be easyer than reboot into windows all the time
<eobanb> until then, if you're going to refuse to boot into ubuntu then i cant do anything
<eobanb> if you dont have another computer, you can always write down what the log says and boot back into windows and type it
<eobanb> or you can try to get irssi to work
<CaptainMorgan> booting into ubuntu isn't the problem.. it's getting there.. .then the commands I recieve from helpful folks putting in an effort don't work and then it's only more time wasted...
<insomnd> is there somewhere i can get a collection of high quality ICONS?
<CaptainMorgan> irssi won't wonnet
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: not really you, can try irssi or bitchx
<thundr> eobanb, could he use links or something similar to put the log up?
<eobanb> well can anything else connect to the internet, CaptainMorgan
<shivy> Im having some problems with my SCREEM, i cant save directly in /var/www .. could i make a link from my home dir to my var www . So That everythin I edit in for exmple /home/index.htm becomes directly seeable in /var/www ??  ???
<eobanb> !ln
<ubotflu> ln is a link. For a symbolic link, do: ln -s <target> <link_name>
<CaptainMorgan> im in the process of getting the other comp up an running... brb
<shivy> ubotflu..so i need to do ' ln -s /home/user/index.htm /var/www   ?
<insomnd> !ubotflu
<ubotflu> insomnd: I haven't a clue
<quacker> CaptainMorgan, you need to calm down and focus or walk away and focus later.  Please, eobanb if being very patients and IF YOU COOPERATE can probably do sereral things to help.  The calmer and more focused on actual problem -soving that you are...  <wink>
<shivy> from which side should i do that
<shivy> or would either side work ?
<CaptainMorgan> already moved on quack, but thanks.. please read above
* quacker shuts up again
<munzir> redguy|work, with normal user the same error message
<munzir> eobanb, I don't about kynaptic,,,,,,, let me check ...
<[1] Captain> k.. in from the other comp... not bad as I thought... had to do some quick installs... main computer is rebooting to linux now...
<quacker> Tis sounds good
<quacker> err 'this...'
<munzir> redguy|work, eobanb: kynaptic still says I had to be root!
<thundr> munzir, yes, you have to use sudo
<[1] Captain> k..
<xfree> [4295248.920000]  You need some storage available to be able to suspend.
<xfree>  ,how can i fix this ?
<[1] Captain> im in
<ale3hs> hello, when I try to do MMS streaming with xmms, I get this -->Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libsmooth.so", Message: device: default
<ale3hs> : and I cannot open mms links with xmms.. I checked in some forums but I could find a solution.. can anyone help?
<Nerened> Will someone here share in my joy?
<[1] Captain> now... what was that file you want to see ?
<thundr> xfree, it sounds like you're running low on space.
<Nerened> E16 running on Xubuntu! Finally!
<munzir> thundr, it says: Error: "/tmp/ksocket-munzir" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<xfree> thundr, how can i know how mutch this 'suspend' need of space ?
<thundr> how much space do you have on your drive?
<[1] Captain> uh... Xorg.0.log is pretty large.. what do you want to know
<[1] Captain> ?
<munzir> thundr, /dev/hda7             5.5G  2.2G  3.1G  42% /
<bolrod> Xorg takes up at least 1cm2 I guess
<munzir> thundr, iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/munzir/.ICEauthority
<munzir> kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.
<[1] Captain> 1cm2 ?
<[1] Captain> what's that?
<thundr> sorry munzir , that was directed at xfree
<[1] Captain> nothing with (EE)
<[1] Captain> mostly (WW) or (II)
<munzir> thundr, ok I will try to figure it out then !
<thundr> munzir, I'm sorry, it's too late and I can't even read the screen anymore.  Try #kubuntu or #debian_ if there's no one here
<munzir> thundr, thanks a lot for your nice help
<thundr> munzir, sorry I couldn't help more.
<thundr> munzir, but you're welcome
<[1] Captain> after running xserver- reconfig.. why at PLease select your desired default color depth in bits selction. I choose 24 and then it kicks me to the command line... why ?
<[1] Captain> sayz xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file... backup in .....
<[1] Captain> gray!
<[1] Captain> I neeed help amigo!
<[1] Captain> :)
<cafuego> !test
<ubotflu> Passed.
<[1] Captain> 617 users.. anyone here ?
<ardchoille> is there a wish list for Ubuntu 5.10?
<spacey> ardchoille, 5.10 is already released/
<cafuego> ardchoille: it has been released, a wishlist would be useless.
<ardchoille> well, yeah.. what was I thinking
<cafuego> ardchoille: You cna file wishlist bugs against any package at any time.
<ardchoille> I guess I was thinking of a list of apps that people want to see in the next version
<spacey> ardchoille, you can find it in the wiki
<GTroy_> how do I edit my /etc/fstab to mount my 2nd ext3 hard drive? anyone...anyone?
<cafuego> ardchoille: That's handled via 'popularity-contest'
<spacey> universecandidates
<spacey> for example
<ardchoille> spacey, cafuego: thank
<ardchoille> s
* ardchoille thinks he should maybe be looking for a typing tutor
<[1] Captain> hello ?
* cafuego finishes downgrading to ubuntu i386
<UniXoiDe> hi all
<phil_> mogus up late o what
<phil_> rappin the nine count on tookie williams
<shivy> ok I made an index.html .. I put it in /var/www .. and still it doesnt show
<phil_> merderous
<shivy> Keeps on saying that I have no permission
<cafuego> shivy: Well then
<rob_p> GTroy_:  Do, "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_bak" and then, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and it'll open up in a text editor for you to edit.
<UniXoiDe> I want install edubuntu in primery scool, but I have a broblem with goverment, how/where can I obtain licence of EDUBUNTU ?
<cafuego> UniXoiDe: Edubuntu is FREE.
<cafuego> UniXoiDe: no licenses are required.
<phil_> license is FSF isn't it?
<UniXoiDe> yep
<cafuego> Oh, you want a copy for the accountants to look at? ;-)
<UniXoiDe> certificate to indicate that is free software
<UniXoiDe> GNU/GPL
<phil_> FSF means your students already have a license and you don't have to pay anyone at all ... the people who wrote it, wrote it for your students, no exceptions.
<cafuego> UniXoiDe: There is no such certificate; the boot screen states as muich, though.
<UniXoiDe> the goverment impose some papers to process with that distro
<cafuego> UniXoiDe: And a copy of the GPL will be on the cd.
<cafuego> UniXoiDe: just download the GPL, print it...
<UniXoiDe> hmm
<UniXoiDe> I c
<phil_> what's this government shite?
<phil_> I mean rigamarolle?
<UniXoiDe> i dont understand
<UniXoiDe> can u explain to me plz
<phil_> who's telling you that you can't run UBUNTU
<phil_> ???
<UniXoiDe> ah, they impose that all products are on licence or certificate
<cafuego> UniXoiDe: Print this: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<cafuego> UniXoiDe: make a pretty certificate for it if you want to ;-)
<_Gray_> UniXoiDe: just give them a paper with the ubuntu website and tell em to look it up lol
<phil_> There _IS_ a license ... it's the GPL or general public license, whic hI believe passes very strict legal standards and will easily satisfy your stooges needs.
<UniXoiDe> I know, but hopes that the goverment understand that
<rob_p> shivy:  Is your index.html document readable by the user under which apache runs?  If not, do, "sudo chmod 644 /var/www/index.html" to make it so.
<CaptainMorgan> im in linux.. and on a second a computer...
<UniXoiDe> we are still suffring with ms
<CaptainMorgan> any suggestions ?
<CaptainMorgan> Xorg is huge
<CaptainMorgan> what is it you need ?
<phil_> CaptainMorgan you mean Xorg is ENgorged?
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<CaptainMorgan> engorged?'
<phil_> bad rum drinking bar joke, inappropriate, sorry.
<vbgunz> I think the samba howto on the wiki is old... Seriously. I am trying to shares a directory with a Windows PC and am in trouble... Windows doesn't see it :( The part on the wiki I am stuck at is it is telling me to *tick enable Windows networking*... That option is not in the networking > general tab :(
<CaptainMorgan> I tried to reconfigure xserver ad it kicked me
<phil_> How active is UBUNTU development?  Is it just a consumer version of DEBIAN???
<lllmanulll> phil_: nope, Ubuntu development is very active indeed
<CaptainMorgan> help!?
<phil_> CaptainMorgan are you drowning?
<lllmanulll> And lots of greate stuff are forwarded upstream to Debian
<phil_> lllmanulll what do you mean by forwarded upstream?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<CaptainMorgan> I am
<CaptainMorgan> I can't get linux's gui back
<CaptainMorgan> after upgrading to breezy
<phil_> please, never get out of the boat.
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<phil_> run some SARGE release, quite a stable linux.
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<CaptainMorgan> can't I revert back to hoary ???
<lllmanulll> phil_: Well Debian --> Ubuntu is some kind of stream, isn't it ? :)
<phil_> World Tranny Federation
<phil_> Yeah, but usually the splinters don't give much back to the original distro, huh?
<redguy|work> phil_: that is not quite true for ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get x or gui back ?
<phil_> redguy|work ... for example?  Willing to listen, but?
<ulle> how do I change from root to non-root user?
<lllmanulll> phil_: numerous example :)
<phil_> CaptainMorgan, what's your hardware, weird or pretty serious?
<redguy|work> phil_: lots of examples, google to find them :-)
<phil_> ulle use exit in your console/shell/bash
* CaptainMorgan orders phil to walk to walk the plank
<phil_> so debian is better because of ubuntu?
<lllmanulll> phil_: We could say that, yeah :)
<shivy> FInally I did it ... to own and make /var/www writable, ' chmod 775 www' and 'chown root.user www'
<redguy|work> phil_: not sure that debian people agree in general
<lllmanulll> But of course a lot of work is done by Debian developers themselves, needless to say
<phil_> I like ubuntu.  I roll with it--I recommend it.  But Debian, Debian is tip top.
<shivy> :)
<bimberi> ubotflu tell phil_ about relationship
<phil_> So is there some overlap of debian ubuntu development
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: what were the EE messages in Xorg.0.log again ?
<rob_p> shivy:  Did it work?
<phil_> bimberi, am I not being cordial?
<redguy|work> phil_: sure Debian is tip-top, but would you recommend it as a desktop system for people unfamilliar with linux?
<CaptainMorgan> red - there are no EE messages
<shivy> yes
<shivy> its writable from user now and seeable directly on the web
<shivy> :)
<rob_p> shivy:  Cool!  Glad to hear it.
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: so what is the last message? no screens found ?
<bimberi> phil_: ha, you're fine, just pointing you to some info on the ubuntu/debian relationship :)
<phil_> well, I often think I can recommend it, and get about halfway there and realize, no ... I can't get my retirementage parent up on debian, no way.
<redguy|work> !tell CaptainMorgan about nicktab
<phil_> what's nicktab?  Is that like trucker speed?
<CaptainMorgan> what's the purpose of nicktab ?
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: so i'll know when you're writing to me
<redguy|work> !tell phil_ about nicktab
<redguy|work> :-)
<phil_> uh, noob here, how does nicktab owrk?
<bimberi> CaptainMorgan: type redg<tab> in your IRC client and see what happens
<bimberi> phil_: ^^^
<phil_> bimberi, are you tring to  ^ control me?
<CaptainMorgan> last message? last screen says - Fatal server error ..... commands to run... consult the X.org foundatoin.....
<CaptainMorgan> etc
<CaptainMorgan> redg
<CaptainMorgan> RedGhost,
<bimberi> phil_: that was my crappy way of saying that my last post could be of interest to you too :)
<CaptainMorgan> redgost??
<phil_> sorry for noobescence, I'm very nooboliscious, just learning.
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan: if you keep hitting TAB, you should cycle thru all the nicks that start with the letters you've already typed
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: try redgu<tab> :-)
<phil_> CaptainMorgan,  Sheex that works,
<bimberi> phil_: it's fine
<CaptainMorgan> redgu
<CaptainMorgan> what??
<CaptainMorgan> redguy|work,
<phil_> naw CaptainMorgan  tyupe tab button after a few letters.
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan: which IRC app are you using?
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: hooray!
<CaptainMorgan> redgu [MUPPETS] Gonzo
<phil_> This X-Chat client kicks.
<CaptainMorgan> im in win
<redguy|work> Madpilot: 'CaptainMorgan: HydraIRC v0.3.151'
<redguy|work> :/
<CaptainMorgan> hydra
<redguy|work> at leas it's not mirc
<CaptainMorgan> in linux I use xchat.. but, I CAN'T USE LINUX
<phil_> CaptainMorgan,  ubuntu will load pretty nicely off a CDR.
<CaptainMorgan> yea, and erase all my work
<ulle> ok so how I get the root user status back on+
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: now that's an idea: boot of a ubuntu live cd
<phil_> Chief, get one of those free hard disk utilities, and make a 4 gig partition, you'll be up and running.
* Jaymac hates Logitech
<CaptainMorgan> what will that accomplish redguy ?
<CaptainMorgan> ill lose my work
<phil_> redguy|work, it's not live it's an installer.
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: and then you can access your logfiles and use pastebin
<redguy|work> phil_: there's a live cd as well
<Jaymac> you can use the live cd to try out ubuntu apps before installing
<phil_> redguy|work, sounds like a nice way to go, and no disk erasure/
<CaptainMorgan> wtf!
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: I don't mean installing ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> I don't want to TRY THEM OUT
<Jaymac> no disk erasure
<CaptainMorgan> I want my gui back
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: just boot from a live cd, any will do
<CaptainMorgan> why?
<phil_> CaptainMorgan, this stuff works, I recommend it, I used the suse over two years agao and I never lost anything.
<ajmitch> CaptainMorgan: people are trying to help you - the suggestion was to use the live cd to look at the log files
<Jaymac> always handy to have aKNOPPIX cd lying around
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: to paste your Xorg.0.log so that we can see what is wrong with your xserver
<phil_> CaptainMorgan,  I think there is someone here who can solve your problems.
<CaptainMorgan> alright, ill try the live cd...
<ulle> ok so how I get the root user status back on?
<CaptainMorgan> i lose any work, Im dead...
<Jaymac> why do you want to?
<Madpilot> ulle: use sudo
<Jaymac> cap a live CD doesn't install anything, so your hard drive is safe
<phil_> CaptainMorgan, can you power down and put another hard drive in the machine to futz around with?
<Jaymac> can you not backup your data from a terminal?
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: *don't install anything*, be sure to use the live cd not the install cd
<Jaymac> I haven't read enough of this conv
<phil_> live cd is an OS on a disk, won't scrap with you Hard disks
<redguy|work> Jaymac: he upgraded to breezy and got his xorg borked
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: before you leave, can you tell us how did you upgrade to breezy?
<Jaymac> happened to me.. was an fglrx issue with my X800XL
<CaptainMorgan> redguy... apt-get distr-upgrade
<phil_> Jaymac, is there a developer IRC that CaptainMorgan can get on to get some serious throw down?
<redguy|work> Jaymac: yay!, he's got an ati
<Jaymac> CAptainMorgan.. what's your card?
<CaptainMorgan> ati
<CaptainMorgan> k, Live is running
<CaptainMorgan> or starting up
<vbgunz> can anybody here connect to the following site with Firefox 1.0.7 on Breezy? http://gnome-look.org
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: uhm, and before that? what did you put in your sources.list ?
<phil_> CaptainMorgan, your Darned FASt.
<phil_> Gooden nockt/
<GTroy> ok I need to edit /etc/fstab to auto mount my 2nd hard drive..
<vbgunz> is http://gnome-look.org down?
<Jaymac> I doubt his issue is the same as mine.. unless he gets this output:
<Jaymac> ""Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem? Yes No""
<fh_> hi
<CaptainMorgan> not sure red... i put something there, then another Guru told me to # it out...my main goal was to get wifi working... I figured what the hell and wanted to upgrade to 5.10 because it has the latest wifi drier which i needed
<phil_> vbgunz, looks like it is.
<vbgunz> phil_: it is down?
<ulle> what command activates a jar file
<vbgunz> phil_: :(
<vbgunz> I love that site...
<bimberi> vbgunz: can't access from here either
<phil_> vbgunz, can't get into it ..l otherwise no systems expertise to tell you honestly.
<fh_> where
<fh_> what is it
<fh_> where i am
<vbgunz> phil_: thats cool... I thought firefox was acting up on me... I had a similar problem with another site just a few minutes ago... maybe the Internet is crashing :P
<vbgunz> bimberi: thanks for confirming that :)
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: ok, can you paste your sources.list and Xorg.0.log to pastebin now please ?
<phil_> Uh, I'm on firefox too, so maybe so cyber collision of time continuum.
<CaptainMorgan> working on it...
<bimberi> vbgunz: np :)
<GTroy> can anyone help me with /etc/fstab
<vbgunz> bimberi: :)
<Jaymac> Can try
<Jaymac> what's the craic?
<Jaymac> trying to mount windows hd or what?
<redguy|work> GTroy: no, at lest not untill you will ask your question
<GTroy> hehe
<GTroy> sorry
<dakeeper56> Hi I just installed Ubuntu 5.04 on Asus W3H00A and when i enter the graphics mode i just get like a bunch of vertical stripes can any one help me?
<GTroy> uhm ext3
<GTroy> no home folder
<redguy|work> dakeeper56: why not 5.10 ?
<GTroy> no partitions on it
<dakeeper56> dont have it at moment
<pldn> hmm... does ubuntu have a facility for setting default ls options?
<ajmitch> GTroy: can you ask it as a question, in a sentence please? it's hard to read otherwise
<GTroy> how do I set /etc/fstab to auto mount my 2nd hard drive
<Jaymac> OK
<Jaymac> create a new folder
<redguy|work> pldn: how about editing ~/.basrc and/or ~/.bash_profile ?
<GTroy> done
<Jaymac> in /media, or /mnt
<Jaymac> or whereever
<GTroy> it's in /mnt
<CaptainMorgan> i can't get online with the live cd...
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> ext3..
<Jaymac> 2 secs
<CaptainMorgan> huh ?
<pldn> redguy|work: hrmm, i think i should rephrase. It seems that on a default ubuntu install, the default ordering in an ls doesnt sort by directories, which is driving me nuts :)
<bimberi> pldn: look for the 'alias ls' in ~/.bashrc
<pldn> bimberi: im using tcsh, and there are no aliases ;)
* GTroy lilo works on freenode :D
<GTroy> :D
<pldn> i was just wondering if ubuntu had a control file buried in /etc/ somewhere that had settings for that
<Jaymac> /dev/hd1 (or whatever) /mnt/mountfolder ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser 0 1
<bimberi> pldn: well that's me stymied then :)
<Jaymac> that is my output
<GTroy> ok cool
<redguy|work> pldn: hmmmm, not sure that this can be done without aliases... and yes, I don't know anything about ycsh
<CaptainMorgan> nothing looks at like my setup
<Jaymac> just change the hd to point to the right drive, and same for /mnt/folder
<CaptainMorgan> redguy|work how would the Xorg file be same under the live cd as it was with my previous state ?
<pldn> redguy: well, ls on every other *nix ive used for the last 10 years (including stock debian) always sorts by directories first... this is quite odd
<ajmitch> Jaymac: you really don't need all those mount options
<CaptainMorgan> redguy I can't get online either
<Jaymac> I know.. that was the default.. didnt think i needed to cull them
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: did yo
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: darn did you
<redguy|work> friggin mac keyboard!
<Jaymac> GTroy, you can do it from terminal too... something like: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/newdrive/
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: what I meant you to do is to boot the live cd on the box you have problems with. then you could access the hard drive and the log files
* bimberi salutes ajmitch for a fantastic effort the other day and wonders how many lectures have ever been delivered at 6am on a Sunday :P
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: and paste them to pastebin
<ajmitch> bimberi: haha
<tuskernini> hi there all
<bimberi> ajmitch: 3am here :(
<CaptainMorgan> redguy, Im not an idiot.. I did boot the live cd on the problem computer.. I can't access any files.. nor can I get online
<tuskernini> hope you are having a better morning than i am
<GTroy> jaymac: i know I've done that
<ajmitch> bimberi: sorry I couldn't do it at a better time
<GTroy> just wanted it to be automatic
<tuskernini> anyone a apache2 guru?
<pldn> whats up tusker?
<GTroy> hey lilo!
<bimberi> ajmitch: no apology please - i reckon you maximised your audience :)
<Jaymac> so, got it working GTroy?
* GTroy is off to reboot
<Jaymac> good man
<GTroy> hold on I'll find out
<egytrack> i have something wrong when i try to delete cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder. that folder is trash i try empty trash
<tiglionabbit> I must use SDL.  What should I #include?
<egytrack> could not empty trash don't know why
<CaptainMorgan> how do i back up my files... to a cd.. at the commmand line... fuck this, Im going to reinstall hoary this is way too much freakin work for a freakin upgrad
<sean> Does anyone have experience installing firefox in ubuntu?
<tuskernini> pldn, i set u a server and everything worked well until i installed ubuntu un my second hd aswell... now i can not get into my /var/www dir from a browser using my ip adress?
<GTroy> jaymac: mount point 1 does not exist
<tiglionabbit> sean: firefox should be on there already, or easily apt-gettable.  Do you mean compiling it?
<bimberi> sean: FF1.5?
<sean> 1.5
<Jaymac> you've definitely got the locaton of your hard drive right?
<bimberi> !firefox15
<ubotflu> somebody said firefox15 was see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<GTroy> I thought....
<pldn> tusker: sounds like a pathing problem... just make sure that apache is still looking in the right place
<sean> I tried it, and now firefox won't work at all
<CaptainMorgan> how do I backup my files to cd ?
<tuskernini> you mean port 80?
<tuskernini> or at 127.0.0.1
<pldn> tusker: no i mean on your filesystem
<pldn> make sure that the files still exist in /var/www or whever your DocumentRoot is
<GTroy> jaymac: it worked despite the error message
<Jaymac> yeah.. good stuff
<GTroy> very cool many thanks
<pldn> (please dont privmesg me)
<Jaymac> I get an error like that whenever I put a dvd in
<GTroy> ok cool
<Jaymac> mount point /media/hdc does not exist
<CaptainMorgan> redguy!?
<Jaymac> but the dvd still plays
<GTroy> yep
<Jaymac> haven't figured that one out yet ;0
<Jaymac> :)*
<GTroy> can read all my files
<pldn> also, make sure that your apache service is still running
<tuskernini> pldn, ok... the files do exsist... if i type localhost in the browser bar.. it works
<Jaymac> Great
<ol1> I extracted the kubuntu iso image and copied it to an ext3 partition. how can I install from that without burning the cd?
<GTroy> thanks!
<pldn> tusker: okay... whats the problem then?
<Jaymac> No problem
<tuskernini> it is still running... checked
<tuskernini> localhost... workes...but if i type the IP address.. it does not work...
<sean> I have a question.... my ntfs drives read fine, but in boot, it says that mounting local drives failed.... is there any real problem there?
<tuskernini> 80.219.156.216 is my ip...
<tuskernini> for now... its not static
<cafuego> !test
<ubotflu> Failed.
<tuskernini> but i use no-ip to reroot it
<pldn> tusker: issue `netstat -nl | grep 80`
<pldn> is it listening on 0.0.0.0:* ?
<egytrack> how i can delete file without send it to trash
<pldn> err sorry :80
<Jaymac> rm -r
<Jaymac> sudo rm filename
<cafuego> egytrack: Right click the file, select 'Delete'.
<Jaymac> or sudo rm -r folder
<pldn> egytrack: delete anything from the console using rm, or configure gnome to accept a delete that bypasses the trash
<tuskernini> tcp6 0 0 :::80   :::*   LISTEN
<tuskernini> and lots of unix 2 acc stream listening
<egytrack> cafuego , right click there is no delete
<pldn> tusker: okay issue `ifconfig -a | grep inet`
<CaptainMorgan> how do I burn to cd from the command line ??
<pldn> is the ip you are trying to hit listed in there?
<tuskernini> inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<tuskernini>           inet6 addr: fe80::250:daff:fee0:6e0d/64 Scope:Link
<tuskernini>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<tuskernini>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<alan_> ?
<ajmitch> tuskernini: please, don't paste it in here
<ol1> sean: do you mean from a server install?
<tuskernini> ok sorry
<pldn> theres your problem
<tuskernini> ok im istning?
<pldn> nope
<egytrack> pldn , could not delete with this way
<egytrack> i need to delete folder
<Jaymac> sudo rm -r folder
<pldn> rm -rf my/silly/folder
<CaptainMorgan> how do I burn to cd from the command line ??
<CaptainMorgan> how do I burn to cd from the command line ??
<tuskernini> pldn, so how do i fix it?
<pldn> tusker: if that ip you are trying to hit is bound to a router, make sure you have a passthru setup to the box you are trying to serve from
<egytrack> yes done
<egytrack> thanks :)
<Jaymac> :)
<pldn> tusker: well, bind that ip to an inet4 interface
<tuskernini> i have a router...
<pldn> okay
<pldn> you need to configure your router to passthru traffic on port 80 (tcp) to your box
<tuskernini> ok.. i rememer i did it once... but what could have changed it?
<pldn> but unless you are running an ipv6 network, you need to get an inet4 address assigned to one of your ethernet devices
<selinium> CaptainMorgan, cdrecord
<pldn> tusker: you probably dont have a ip address on that box... that output you pasted at least suggested that
<CaptainMorgan> help
<CaptainMorgan> that's it?
<pldn> CaptainMorgan: google is your friend.... use it
<CaptainMorgan> cdrecord ?
<Vindevogel> Hi, I have a remote server at an ISP, default with a minimum of packages.  I want to install OpenOffice on it to run some macros (conversions).  OOo needs a display, so I installed Xorg, but I still can't connect to it.
<Vindevogel> What packages do I need to install to run an X11 session ?
<CaptainMorgan> google is not my friend right now
<thefish> Vindevogel: how are you connecting?
<selinium> CaptainMorgan, it is the command line for burning CD's. tkae a look at     cdrecord --help     and      man cdrecord
<Vindevogel> thefish: ssh
<thefish> Vindevogel: use ssh -X
<DuoMaxwell> Hello, anyone here versed in Ubuntu for PPC?
<thefish> Vindevogel: or you could use sshfs, then do the conversion locally
<ol1> CaptainMorgan: cdrecord
<Vindevogel> thefish: ssh -X -l root .... does not make a difference, still in shell mode
<Vindevogel> when I'm at the machine, i can't do a "startx"
<Vindevogel> the command does not exist
<triple5> CaptainMorgan $ > info cdrecord
<thefish> Vindevogel: dont use that! hehe
<egytrack> can i delete all files on tmp folder ?
<thefish> Vindevogel: just start writer
<Vindevogel> thefish: i cant: "can't connect to display ...."
<egytrack> all files and folders in tmp folder
<DuoMaxwell> Can someone please tell me how I can get my iBook late 2001 to see any ubuntu install CD?
<thefish> and you used ssh -X user@host to connect?
<triple5> hase anyone install the systemcall.pl for Xchat?
<DuoMaxwell> I can mount them on th desktop, but I can't get the damn thing to see it as a boot device
<triple5> have a problem which says about xmms: Can't locate Xmms/Remote.pm in @INC
<Jaymac> DuoMaxwell: You haven't done what I once did and copied the iso to the disc rather than burned it?  That one made me go a bit red :O
<ol1> CaptainMorgan: apt-get install cdrecord
<Jaymac> I have no experience with PPC so no clue
<Vindevogel> thefish: yes, with the -X option
<DuoMaxwell> I've tried an official CD from ShipIt of 5.04 and the new version I just DLed
<ol1> how do I move files without copying and deleting?
<Jaymac> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<Jaymac> right
<triple5> ol1 use mv
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: Not that new lol
<egytrack> is it ok to delete files and folders in /tmp/ folder ???
<triple5> any idea about that xmms perl module?
<Jaymac> Duo: I have been using Linux for 4/5 years, and I managed to do that once recently :D
<Vindevogel> thefish: how do i start an x11 session in the background to connect to ?  maybe connect through vnc ?
<Jaymac> triple5, i thought you said it was an xchat module?
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: I tried the startup disk prefs, the holding of command C on boot and holding alt on boot to bring up the list of bootable devices
<Jaymac> which is it?
<ol1> really - can anyone help me with a harddrive install? I used lilo as per instructions in the manual, booted just fine but then the installer still wanted to copy files from the CDROM -- no chance to copy from a location
<Jaymac> tried a live CD?
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac, I always use toast
<Jaymac> to see if it'll pick that up?
<triple5> yeah it is the xchat module for systemcall but it needs some kind of xmms module in perl...
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: yes, the 5.04 live CD, but it ceased every time halfway through boot
<triple5> Jaymac...
<thefish> Vindevogel: what runlevel is the remote running in?
<thefish> i guess its 3
<thefish> may want to change to 5, but im not sure if that will help
<Jaymac> Duo, has google returned anything interesting?
<Elektrochelovek> ;] 
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: I've tested a few linuxs in the last few months, but I still know nothing of it, but I have managed to boot Linspire 5-0 live CD in VirtualPC
<Elektrochelovek> take drugs;] 
<Vindevogel> I think 3, which is the default for servers, i guess.  I don't want to change it to 5 because I'm not sure yet if my X starts
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: nothing I can make out. I get lost fast in the command line since I haven't used one in like 6+ years
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: and that was DOS
<Jaymac> heh
* Jaymac vomits
<freenik> is here a (service) bot?
<Jaymac> too much cider last night ;)
<Jaymac> Duo, sorry, I've not had a mac since 1990..
<triple5> DuoMaxwell: learn the commandline is powerful... use info etc.
<CaptainMorgan> cdrecord wht?
<triple5> hi melonipoika, did you get to your problem?
<melonipoika> hi triple5
<bungle> hi
<melonipoika> yes, reinstallin :D i was bored yesterday and i had security copy of my data, so i went ahead :D
<triple5> ...
<triple5> has anyone got the systemcall.pl module for Xchat working?
<melonipoika> by the way, i wanted to ask how can i do a security copy of my configuration before doing any change with synaptic?
<DuoMaxwell> I know the only way I'ma learn anything is if it's the only way to do it, and while theres the Darwin BSD command line in OS X it's not gonna help me learn anything with all of my OS X apps
<triple5> !backup
<ubotflu> triple5: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<CaptainMorgan> how do i use cdrecord ?
<Jaymac> man cdrecord
<triple5> sorry ubotu...
<CaptainMorgan> cdrecod <what>
<CaptainMorgan> ? man sux
<triple5> !security
<ubotflu> triple5: I give up, what is it?
<CaptainMorgan> i can't make sense of the man
<Jaymac> cdrecord --help
<CaptainMorgan> rightnow
<Jaymac> i'd imagine it's cdrecord -filename/foldername?
<CaptainMorgan> tried that
<melonipoika> isn't it any "restore system" option?
<CaptainMorgan> melon I wish
<CaptainMorgan> so I tried cdrecord filename but nothing
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<CaptainMorgan> for two days straight... all this freakin trouble for a freakin upgrade... screw that
<ol1> Vindevogel: check out  ubuntu lite
<melonipoika> so, my problem... i want to update to firefox 1.5. I have done before that changing "breezy" by "dapper" in source.list, i can update it. But the last time i did i had a problem with synaptic after that. So is better not to use this "way" of doing things?
<Vindevogel> ol1: what is ubuntu lite ?
<Jaymac> i think he means ubuntu live
<Jaymac> ?
<Jaymac> oh no he doesnt
<triple5> melonipoika, you don't need to update by synaptic, just use the firefox update
<Jaymac> holy new website batman
<Jaymac> http://www.ubuntulite.org/
<DuoMaxwell> interesting
<melonipoika> triple5, how?
<Jaymac> Duo, might be worth a shot
<Jaymac> what are the specs of your imac?
<triple5> melonipoika go to getfirefox.com
<lavender_girl> haiiiiiiiiiii
<triple5> hi girl
<melonipoika> thanks
<lavender_girl> ^^
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: exactly what I was thinking lol
<Vindevogel> ol1: how will ubuntulite help me with the problem ?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I find out the scsibus, target and lun of my cddrive ?
<triple5> melonipoika it isn't that difficult, there is a firefox installer that does all that you need...
<DuoMaxwell> A girl in a geeky thing like IRC?
<Jaymac> Firefox 1.5: http://www.ubuntulite.org/
<Jaymac> oops
<DuoMaxwell> you're pullin' me
<lavender_girl> ehmm...actually i'm new here
<Jaymac> melonipoika.... http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<lavender_girl> heiii
<CaptainMorgan> help
<lavender_girl> is there anyone who wants 2 chat with me?
<melonipoika> ok, i'm downloading a ta.bz file now
<CaptainMorgan> help
<CaptainMorgan> help
<CaptainMorgan> help
<CaptainMorgan> help
<CaptainMorgan> help
<DuoMaxwell> lavender girl: a joke
<CaptainMorgan> help
<Jaymac> Cap'n.. don't flood
<melonipoika> Jaymac, thanks
<Jaymac> np
<Jaymac> worked like a charm for me
<DuoMaxwell> Capin' quit drinkin'
<CaptainMorgan> well, Im drowning
<CaptainMorgan> i have a dead machine here
<lavender_girl> heiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<triple5> CaptainMorgan
<lavender_girl> can u hear meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Jaymac> CApn
<lavender_girl> cawawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DuoMaxwell> Dammit, this lite version is for x86
<lavender_girl> wawawawa
<lavender_girl> asdjaskd
<lavender_girl> sadkas
<lavender_girl> dfkasd
<lavender_girl> fkas
<lavender_girl> dfkasd
<Jaymac> here's a solution
<lavender_girl> fkasdkf
<lavender_girl> kdsa
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotflu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<lavender_girl> fks
<Jaymac> how much data you got?
<lavender_girl> akdf
<lavender_girl> askdf
<Jaymac> that you need to save?
<lavender_girl> askdf
<triple5> lavender_girl, get off it
<lavender_girl> aksf
<lavender_girl> kasddfkas
<lavender_girl> fkas
<lavender_girl> dkfd
<Jaymac> lavendergirl HUSH
<lavender_girl> askfa
<triple5> you will just get a ban...
<lavender_girl> sdkfdask
<lavender_girl> fksdfkas[kf[pdskf[sadkf
<lavender_girl> [pksadf[ask
<lavender_girl> fdpkas
<lavender_girl> [fdkas
<lavender_girl> dfks
<lavender_girl> af[
<Mazoku> lavender_girl please don't flood
<lavender_girl> sa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<lavender_girl> hehe....
<triple5> get the (_)*&N lavender_girl out of here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=LaVenDer@202.150.36.28]  by fabbione
* lavender_girl was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<Jaymac> there we go
<triple5> thanks fabbione
<Jaymac> cheers
<DuoMaxwell> perfect
<fabbione> no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<Jaymac> DuoMax.. try YDL
<Jaymac> It's ppc linux
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac, I thought you had to pay for that one
<Jaymac> i was pretty sure there was a dl
<Jaymac> hang on
<triple5> anyone with the systemcall.pl or a similar script that is working?
<CaptainMorgan> triple5 ?
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac, I know theres quite a few PPC linuxs now, I saw a list not to long ago
<LegoManiac> Hello Ubuntus
<triple5> ye
<Jaymac> Ah crap, it would seem you do have to
<triple5> Captn
<Jaymac> Ubuntu *should* work
<Jaymac> what is your spec?
<LegoManiac> anyone here have experience doing a no-media drive (network based) install?
* triple5 thinks CaiptainMorgan was talking with him
* CaptainMorgan jumps ship.. leaves it to drown
<DuoMaxwell> iBook late 2001, the snow model http://www.apple-history.com/?page=gallery&model=ibook_late_2001&performa=off&sort=date&order=ASC
* triple5 prays for CaptainMorgan: hope you find a peace of wood to hold on to...
<LegoManiac> net install seems to set the wrong DNS in resolv.conf, where does it pull this from during install?  I dont see a prompt
<DuoMaxwell> Jayman: with a few replacement parts, new HD and the burner of the opaqe iBooks where used via warranty repair
<triple5> LegoManiac, what is the wrong DNS?
<ol1> Vindevogel: can you use aptitude?
<CaptainMorgan> how do i cdrecord directories? it's give me :Is a directory, read error on input file
<CaptainMorgan> and kicks back to %
<Jaymac> i don't see why it wont work
<DuoMaxwell> Jayman: it may not be stock but it's not non apple, it's got 640Mb ram 30Gb internal and a 250Gb fiwire external
<Jaymac> there should be enough juice there
<LegoManiac> It sets it to 68.x.x.x, not anywhere near my netblock....not sure where it's getting this IP from
<triple5> CaptainMorgan: maybe try -r flag to recurse into dir?
<Jaymac> capn morgan try cdrcord directory/*
<DuoMaxwell> Jayman, yeah, it's on par with like a P4 1.2ish system with the same everything else
<LegoManiac> this causing it to fail package installation (stage 2), since it can't find apt sources
<thefish> Vindevogel: how many files do you want to convert, and what is the conversion from/to??
<CaptainMorgan> no
<CaptainMorgan> wont' work
<Jaymac> which one?
<CaptainMorgan> "/* and -r"
<Jaymac> output?
<Jaymac> same?
<CaptainMorgan> bad option -r
<triple5> CaptainMorgan: is there a config file for cdrecord I get output from --usage that says: cdrecord file1...filen
* LegoManiac wishes Ubuntu used anaconda-kickstart
<Jaymac> Duo.. I really dont know what the problem is
<CaptainMorgan> "/* attempts to write.... but then stops...
<CaptainMorgan> with /* it's error is "is a directory, read error on input file
<Jaymac> try dir/*.
<ol1> Vindevogel: if you read abuot it, you might get some tips about how to install packages the hard way to get your xserver running
<Jaymac> sorry
<Jaymac> dir*.*
<Jaymac> in case its trying to write directories inside that one?
<Jaymac> directory/*.*
<Jaymac> bah kb playing up
<CaptainMorgan> hm... dir/*.* seems to be working... I think it's checking tracks right now...
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: no prob man, I'll try some other stuff, maybe that homwbre of slackware for Macs Slackintosh will boot this thing
<CaptainMorgan> thanks Jaymac
<Jaymac> np
<ol1> Vindevogel: you'll need xserver-xorg, xserver-common, etc. etc.
<Jaymac> posiby
<Jaymac> if you find a distro that works. drop in and let me know :)
<Jaymac> or ifyou figure it out i'd love to know too
<DuoMaxwell> Heh, I will try and keep you posted
<Jaymac> CApn.. for future reference for myself... what was the exact command you typed in?
<Jaymac> cdrecord -directory/*.*
<ol1> lavender_girl: have you tried the voodoo lounge????
<DuoMaxwell> if all else fails I am saving up for a new powermac, maybe I'll orderone with YDL preinstalled
<Jaymac> Duo, ubuntu will run on one do not fear
<CaptainMorgan> I checked the cd.. nothing was written to it
<Jaymac> :)
<CaptainMorgan> dir/*.* only checked tracks..
<Jaymac> oh
<CaptainMorgan> "cdrecord dir/*.*"
<Jaymac> maybe
<Jaymac> is there a write flag?
<Jaymac> like cdrecord -w dir/*.*
<ol1> CaptainMorgan: what your looking for is called a "front end" for cdrecord - to get off the command line. if you have gnome you can try gnomebaker
<Jaymac> or something?
<Jaymac> oli, he has no X
<Jaymac> ol1*
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: I haven't tried Kubuntu, I wonder if it may work, but I think I heard that KDE doesn't handle older systems to good
<triple5> I read: Mkisofs turns a directory structure on your filesystem into the ISO9660 filesystem for CDs.
<Jaymac> if ubuntu doesnt work i would fall off my stool if kubuntu does
<ol1> Jaymac: i had to do that because I couldn't stat any packages from the internet repositories.
<DuoMaxwell> Jayman: and an ATI Rage 8Mb is pretty damn weak in the graphics department
<DuoMaxwell> haha
<ol1> DuoMaxwell: are you using gnome?
<CaptainMorgan> omg
<Jaymac> work?
<CaptainMorgan> I am so screwed
<Jaymac> why
<ilba7r> duomaxwell have you tried openbox or fluxbox
<DuoMaxwell> oll, I'm on a Mac, so no, I'm using aqua
<CaptainMorgan> uhm.. because I ahve so much on there that i can't access...?
<CaptainMorgan> can't get X back, can't burn to cd
<andy108> hi all
<ilba7r> duomaxwell also for old sys with limited resources daminsmalllinux is good choice too
<CaptainMorgan> wtf am I to do?
<Jaymac> stick a hard drive in, mount it, copy everything across
<CaptainMorgan> beside a clean install
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<CaptainMorgan> not that easy
<wildman> hello *
<Jaymac> what is the problem with X anyway, I came in too late
<CaptainMorgan> I upgrade to breezy... since, X won't work
<Jaymac> yeah
<Jaymac> do you get any output from X?
<Jaymac> or do you just get dumped at the terminal
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: yes, I know all about DSL, I tried it on an old 486, but thats x8, I'm trying to use PPC here
<CaptainMorgan> no.... just command line
<CaptainMorgan> yes - terminal
<andy108> want to know how to keep wireless icon from dissappering from network panel, everytime I log in must do modprobe and enable wireless properties
<Jaymac> ok, and if you type startx.. what happens
<camerling> is anybody use asterisk pbx under ubuntu ?
<ilba7r> ok
<CaptainMorgan> fatal IO error 104
<CaptainMorgan> connection reset by peer
<CaptainMorgan> on X server
<CaptainMorgan> 0.0
<Jaymac> ok
<triple5> finally: CaptainMorgan:   http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO-2.html found this
<Jaymac> I got a similar error
<LegoManiac> is "Add Applications" util just synaptic renamed?
<senectus> where does evolution keep all it's profile settings and mail.box ??
<triple5> no lego
<Jaymac> it's simplified synaptic pretty much lego.. but it isnt synaptic
<LegoManiac> "Add Applications" then is some sort of package bundle manager?
<Jaymac> CaptainMorgan, I have something you could try
<CaptainMorgan> all ears
<Jaymac> it's a graphics thing
<Jaymac> do you have the fglrx driver for your ati?
<samu2> where do you change the sensible-browser ?
<asolten> What is the correct way to install emacs under ubuntu ?? I Can't find it in Synaptic.
<redguy|work> samu2: update-alternatives perhaps ?
<CaptainMorgan> no
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<odat> hi everyone
<LegoManiac> sorry for the newbie questions, first look at ubuntu here
<odat> has anyone gotten gstreamer and totem to play windows streaming media?
<ilba7r> duomaxwell just curious you have mac right so why switch to linux
<LegoManiac> odat: use vlc-mozilla
<pc22> cant find w32codec
<odat> LegoManiac, won't vlc overide gstreamer?
<Jaymac> pc22.. check the ubuntu forums
<pc22> i did wiki
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: nothing else better to do for one and 2, I kinda blew up the P4
<Jaymac> you can get it from ubuntu plf
<LegoManiac> odat: ya, i think it uses xine
<pc22> but its not work
<Jaymac> repositories
<odat> pc22,  go to apt-get.org and do a search for w32 and add the repository to synaptic
<barosl> does QT use embolden?
<pc22> thanks
<odat> LegoManiac, i am trying to keep gstreamer since everything points to gstreamer becoming the standard
<CaptainMorgan> same friggin output - "This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the J2sdk doc. You will need to go the download onr of the archives at <address> choose verison, Please visit <address> now and download copy to /tmp. press return to try again. "no" an return to abort
<ilba7r> duomaxwell ok for my next question for i am still weighing the cons and pros of pc with linux on it or a mac. how do you compare both.
<CaptainMorgan> I try return and it does nothing.
<CaptainMorgan> I can't visit the sites well, because I can't access a browser
<ol1> odat:  I used mplayer
<LegoManiac> odat: i had problems viewing gamespot's site, had to install totem-xine and vlc-mozilla, after taht all the web stuff worked flawless
<asolten> Hi all... What is the correct way to install emacs under ubuntu ?? I Can't find it in Synaptic.
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: 3rd would be that I can't always switch ppl to Macs, so I figured learn linux, Ubuntu and Linspire whenever I get the PC going again so I can support their switching
<thefish> Vindevogel: if you are just converting docs, I would not recommend installing OOo, just a script, there are many available
<senectus> where does evolution keep all it's profile settings and mail.box ??
<Jaymac> sudo apt-get install emacs21
<wildman> question: I've added 'keychain' to my ~/.bash_profile to have it ask me for my ssh/gpg passphrases the 1st time I open a terminal window, so I can forget about them later.... but it isn't asking me for my passphrases and each time I try to use ssh I get prompted for it, this wasn't happening in Mandriva2006, any ideas?
<CaptainMorgan> Jaymac, driver didn't install...
<CaptainMorgan> I guess
<Jaymac> ok
<odat> LegoManiac, hmmm it just seems since gstreamer became the standard for ubuntu that its what is going to be supported the most
<redguy|work> asolten: how about emacs21 ?
<wildman> senectus: ~/.evolution/ IIRC
<burepe2> I have a network problem. I cannot detect my ubuntu comp with my windows comp. Any suggestions?
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: comparing the same os on 2 arcatectures? I'm pretty sre it'd be trasnparent to the user like the difference between IDE and SATA, Intel vs AMD and ATI vs nVidia
<wildman> burepe2: can u ping it at least? (ping IP_Ubuntu_computer from windows)
<asolten> Where do I get emacs21??
<Jaymac> captainmorgan.. echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Jaymac> just to see if it is there or not
<pc22> what about java on website? they wont play. what package do i download? its differnet in breezy
<LegoManiac> odat: totem plugin for mozilla isn't up to par yet, imo
<CaptainMorgan> Jaymac, yep.. it returns with "fglrx"
<ilba7r> duomaxwell for me i have to do the comparision for the cost. I know apple is much more stable but i am mainly worried about its running cost and its upgrade
<Jaymac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 CaptainMorgan.. try this
<Jaymac> oh it does? great
<Jaymac> ignore that url for a sec
<redguy|work> asolten: it should be in your synaptics
<pc22> odat
<asfra> hi, i'm still runnig hoary here, and my machine won't hibernate, will it work when i install breezy?? thanks :)
<redguy|work> asolten: what does sudo apt-get install emacs21 say?
<john_351> burepe2, try typing in terminal 'sudo iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc
<john_351> '
<Jaymac> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf CaptainMorgain... enter that
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: while there may be some difference to the trained geek, I doubt that joe 6 pack will care much so long as he has email and ready access to his free p0rn pix
<asolten> It could'nt find the package.
<odat> pc22,  yea
<Jaymac> ok asolten...
<asolten> and I can't find it in synaptic
<Jaymac> have you enabled all the repositories?
<pc22> what about java on website? they wont play. what package do i download? its differnet in breezy
<redguy|work> !tell asolten about nicktab
<redguy|work> Jaymac: emacs is in the main repo
<Jaymac> thats what i thought yeah
<CaptainMorgan> jaymac: returns sudo only one of the options may be used
<Jaymac> so why doesnt synaptic pick it up
<Jaymac> then captain
<redguy|work> asolten: hmm, then try sudo apt-get update
<Jaymac> just go
<CaptainMorgan> wait.. I forget sed
<ilba7r> duomaxwell lol. For me i just need stable system that will support my programming. I do a lot of numerical analysis and simulation. I got the impression that mac is best suited for multimedia which is not my concern at all
<Jaymac> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jaymac> scroll down to
<redguy|work> asolten: and then sudo apt-get install emacs21
<CaptainMorgan> ok.. after sudo sed ..... it returns
<CaptainMorgan> with nothing
<odat> pc22, do you have all your possible repositories open?
<redguy|work> !tell pc22 about java
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: TCO? you gotta add the microsoft tax on any store bought PC, that and the tons of useless software they come with, the cost of time securing and teaching joe sixpac about windows security and why he shouldn't open those attachments
<pc22> yes i did
<asolten> redguy|work, thaks and sorry ... i'm qiute the newbee...
<CaptainMorgan> [06:01]  <Jaymac> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf CaptainMorgain... enter that << return nothing
<Jaymac> CAptain... edit your xorg.conf with whatever
<Sleepwalker> hi
<CaptainMorgan> whatever ?
<ilba7r> duomaxwell lol.
<dragoon> anything
<redguy|work> asolten: no problem this is the right place to ask newbie questions
<Jaymac> captain it shouldnt bring back anything
<dragoon> nano or something
<Jaymac> use nano
<odat> pc22, do you have all the multiverse repositories open too?
<asolten> redguy|work, and orvious not very good at spelling... ;)
<Sleepwalker> im searching for a good prog. where i can open .bin files
<pc22> yes
<Jaymac> sudo nano -w /ec/11/xorg..conf
<dragoon> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asfra> should hibernate work by default in breezy? (yes or no is adequate:)
<Jaymac> ya.. sorry for my lame typing :)
<dragoon> heh
<CaptainMorgan> alright, Im in nano
<redguy|work> asolten: huh? you misspelled emacs21 ?
<Jaymac> Cap, scroll down to the following section
<ilba7r> asfra depend on your hardware
<ilba7r> asfra do you have a notebook or a laptop
<Jaymac> Section "Device"
<Jaymac>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon X800 XL (R430 UM)"
<Jaymac> then CaptainMorgan, below that check the driver..
<Jaymac> it should say fglrx
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: while I'm no programmer I've heard from those who are that MAcs are pretty bad ass when it come to crunching numbers, on a forum like Broadband reports the guys running Macs on that distributed computing app are creaming the guys running anything else
<ilba7r> asfra do you have a notebook or a pc
<CaptainMorgan> Jaymac it does
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> exit
<Jaymac> Ctrl + X
<asfra> ilba7r, i have a 'laptop' with p4 processor
<Jaymac> try and startx
<asfra> ilba7r, what hardware does it depend on?
<ilba7r> asfra ok give me a min
<CaptainMorgan> Jaymac.. my screen went blank.......................
<ufk> hiya, i compiled kernel 2.6.14.3 from sources, rebooted and i get lots of errors that it can't find /lib/modules/2.6.14.3/modules.dep, but the file is there. any ideas?
<Jaymac> as in sort of whitegrey
<senectus> for some reason i have no sound in Gnome but I have sound in GDM... any idea's why?
<Jaymac> that is progress
<ilba7r> asfra ok look at this link and see what is the support status of your notebook https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<CaptainMorgan> at first - for like a split second... its now stark black and is staying that way
<Jaymac> hmm
<odat> pc22, then do a search in synaptic for java find the one that says j2re1.4 mozilla plugin and install it and all its dependces
<Jaymac> reboot the machine
<asfra> ilba7r, thanks alot!!
<Jaymac> dont worry nothing we're doing is putting your files at further risk
<ilba7r> asfra you are welcomed
<burepe2> wildman: I can ping the ip address but not the comps name
<wildman> burepe2: then u have DNS bad setup on the network, a quick solution is to add the machine to windows hosts file
<ilba7r> duomaxwell how about the running cost of mac. Frankly i went to a mac store to buy one and the guys there did not even know abc how to run even pages
<wildman> burepe2: find 'hosts' on windows, open it with notepad and add a line stating the IP and the hostname for the ubuntu machine, save it and try to ping again
<ilba7r> duomaxwell i was so frustrated they all have window lol so how come they are sales representatives?
<burepe2> How do I do that?
<wildman> burepe2: read what I've just wrote
<burepe2> oh
<burepe2> If I do that and dhcp changes the ip it will be messed right?
<Jaymac> yup
<redguy|work> burepe2: yup
<wildman> yes
<redguy|work> hah
<Jaymac> :)
<wildman> that fix only works for fixed IPs ;)
<asolten> redguy|work, I tried "sudo-apt get update"... and install still failed...
<wildman> burepe2: ask ur network admin to fix DNS then (if it's u, u'll have to do some reading, I'm no DNS expert either ;))
<M4r1u5> hello
<ol1> Jaymac: any hints on how to install from an iso image without burning the CD?
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r, I wouldn't exspect the store clearks to know anything in the same way I wouldn't trust the car dealer to know one engine from another
<wildman> burepe2: BTW, dhcp allows you to set it up in a way that it always assigns the same IP to a machine (based on the machine's NIC MAC address)
<burepe2> I want a static ip, but when I tried to do it the static ip the net and the network got all messed
<Jaymac> ol1.. excuse me?
<wildman> burepe2: read me above again ;)
<M4r1u5> anyone know how to make my gnome like macOS
<redguy|work> wildman: if you're the network admin consider using dnsmasq, i'ts pretty easy to configure
<CaptainMorgan> Jaymac... Im completely screwed now... I reboot and it does it's thing.. when done.. Im in complete darkness... no terminall. nothing
<M4r1u5> including that mac bottom bar and themes
<Jaymac> ctrl alt backspace
<wildman> anyone remembers my keychain question?
<Jaymac> no
<wildman> I'll ask it again
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: best thing to do is experiment, the apple store is very liberal in what you do, when the G5 came out they let me install every application I had to test them out on it
<wildman> question: I've added 'keychain' to my ~/.bash_profile to have it ask me for my ssh/gpg passphrases the 1st time I open a terminal window, so I can forget about them later.... but it isn't asking me for my passphrases and each time I try to use ssh I get prompted for it, this wasn't happening in Mandriva2006, any ideas?
<wildman> there
<ilba7r> duomaxwell the other thing make me wonder is why someone with tiger osx would like to run linux lol. I seen a lot here
<CaptainMorgan> ctrl atl backspace does nothing
<Jaymac> can you not boot ubuntu in recovery mode?
<CaptainMorgan> comps running.... no screet
<piyosan> hay algun espaol?
<CaptainMorgan> ok... I CAN get to Grub
<CaptainMorgan> want me to do that ?
<Jaymac> ya
<asolten> What programsources should I have under Synaptic... I only seem to have "CD Ubuntu 5.10" Should'nt there be an url?
<Jaymac> asolten
<Jaymac> there should be several urls
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r, I'm not running tiger, only at 10.2.8. I'm a bit of an electronics handyman and thus asked to fix wintels, I've switched a few to Macs, but not all want to buy a new machine. So I figure my best bet is to learn linux so I can teach them
<Jaymac> :)
<ilba7r> Yah they did not object when i was playing around with the software. But at least i was expecting better support from them. Window I do not use anymore so i really do not care if a pc run window or not. But running cot performance and stability is number one
<liable> err, does ubuntu do apt-setup??
<Jaymac> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jaymac> then uncomment all the urls
<Sleepwalker> need a prog to open .bin files
<Jaymac> then save and sudo apt-get update
<Sleepwalker> anny help ??
<CaptainMorgan> Jay you talking to me ?
<Jaymac> sleepwalker.. why not ./file.bin
<asolten> Jaymac, now were getting somwwhere ;)
<ilba7r> duomaxwell thanx for all your help and information
<Jaymac> sorry that was to asolten CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> which kernel for recovery ? 6 or 5 ?
<redguy|work> Sleepwalker: what kind of .bin files?
<Jaymac> shouldnt matter
<netventure> asolten:
<ilba7r> duomaxwell by the way did you know that IBM guys prefer mac lol. I was just reading an article on that
<netventure> you can check out Settings -> Repositories in Synaptic
<netventure> there is an option to add the universe and multiverse sections
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r: if you wanna try you're had at the comand line in OS X just open terminal under utilities in the applications folder or you can do it hardcore in single user mode by restarting the Mac and holding command s I think
<Jaymac> true.. but the command line is more fun :D
<CaptainMorgan> not to mention efficient... but some clients want visuals
<netventure> jaymac: true
<Jaymac> plus it's always handy to do things in the commandline, that way you know what is where and how they are actually working
<ol1> Sleepwalker: unzip
<CaptainMorgan> why is always hanging at the Starting NIS servics: ypbind Binding to YP server... ?
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r that will boot you to just the darwin BSD terminal with no OS X ontop. IBM should be using Macs, they make the G5 chips lol, it's based off their Power4(?) server chips
<Jaymac> Duo
<Jaymac> they dont make chips for apple any more
<Sleepwalker> that easy oli ?
<Sleepwalker> aem ol1
<Sleepwalker> :)
<ol1> Sleepwalker: yupers.
<Sleepwalker> can you zip it back to a bin ??
* Jaymac should get out of bed
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: Since when? How much did I miss since I've been working this job where I have no time?
<Sleepwalker> wanna change files inside a bin
<Jaymac> apple announced the switch months ago
<YukiIkyuta> DuoMaxwell, it's true; the Apple chips are discontinued.
<ilba7r> duomaxwell some argued that mac is dieing architect as they will switch to pentium based processors if i remember correctly
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: What? the switch to intel?
<DuoMaxwell> Jayman: those things are still in development, I know a guy running a dev box
<Jaymac> http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jun/06intel.html
<ol1> Sleepwalker: bins are usually called "self-extracting archives"when I've seen them to download. so just extract it with unzip and then do whatever you want, but use a more creative utility to repack, like bzip or whatever
<CaptainMorgan> Jaymac Recovery goes to a blank screen too
<ol1> Sleepwalker: you could even use midnight commander if you can figure it out
<Jaymac> ol1, can't you just go ./<filename>.bin
<Sleepwalker> k thx 4 da help :)
<Jaymac> to unpack ti
<tuskernini> hi there all, what is wrong if i can not telnet my apache2 server ip port 80 from my command prompt?
<asolten> Jaymac, thanks ! now I can find all the packages !
<melonipoika> hi all
<melonipoika> i have a small problem with my wireless card
<Jaymac> asolten, go to the ubuntu forums and search for backports
<ol1> Jaymac: I've tried that but it doesn't always work
<Jaymac> so you can get packages not supported by the ubuntu team
<Jaymac> Captain.. erm
<melonipoika> i need to activate it each time i reboot
<ilba7r> melonipoika what kind of trouble
<Jaymac> you need a live cd
<ol1> Jaymac: have you had any success with mc on kernel 2.6?
<melonipoika> i have installed it with ndiswrapper, and it is working fine
<CaptainMorgan> Jaymac, got one
<ilba7r> melonipoika you can open the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Jaymac> knoppix
<Jaymac> is the best
<melonipoika> then i used kwifimanager to configure it
<melonipoika> ok, moment
<CaptainMorgan> but I tried Ubuntus Live CD... but i couldn't access any of my folder or files
<rosen> I have spent a really long time trying to fix my libxml-lixml-perl .. I was told yesterday that there was a guide on the wiki about how I upgrade (or reinstall) it ... but I cannot seem to find it .. any advice or can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<ilba7r> melonipoika sudo kwrite /etc/network/interfaces if you have kde
<Jaymac> try knoppix
<CaptainMorgan> me?
<Jaymac> ya
<DuoMaxwell> Jayman and YkiIkyuta: like I said, the current chips are still IMB, OSX86-64 is still months off at best, the stuff thats been seen it about as stable as win98 and I'm not talkin' SE
<melonipoika> i have gnome, but i isntalled kubuntu-desktop as well, jsut to try
<melonipoika> ok, i'm there
<asolten> Jaymac, where, what ?? sorry...
<Jaymac> hang on asolten
<melonipoika> at the end i have auto wlan0
<ilba7r> melonipoika ok you should have one and only one auto wlan0
<rosen> noone have any idea how I can upgrade or reinstall libxml ?
<CaptainMorgan> link ?
<lockhead> what's the default username /passwd for webmin?
<melonipoika> i have only one auto wlan0, but i also have auto eth0...
<ilba7r> melonipoika if you have a line auto eth0 delete or comment it for it is the causing the trouble
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<ol1> Jaymac: can you install Knoppix from a harddrive?
<ilba7r> and leave the lo
<CaptainMorgan> How do i know what's live? http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html
<Mr_Milenko> Last time i used knoppix you could install it
<Mr_Milenko> yes
<dooglus> rosen: what's up?
<melonipoika> and how do i configure the wireless with gnome? i had to use kwifimanager to set ad-hoc
<rosen> oh hey dooglus ... I'm having problem with libxml-libxml-perl errormessages
<melonipoika> i didn't find that option in system, network...
<Jaymac> asolten p,
<ol1> Jaymac: howbout openBSD?
<Jaymac> pm*
<munzir> Hi sirs, in synaptic there are many disabled repo. would enabling all of them cause some conflicts?
<Jaymac> never used bsd
<ilba7r> melonipokia there is one for the network
<rosen> dooglus, and then yesterday some fellow advised me to upgrade my libxml using a guide on wiki ... so I searched .. and searched .. and....
<dooglus> rosen: what are the messages?
<CaptainMorgan> nevermind.. they're all live
<ilba7r> give me amin to load the gnome-panel
<rosen> dooglus, sec I'll find them again
<asolten> Jaymac, p ? I'm a little clueless... hehe
<DuoMaxwell> Jayman and YkiIkyuta: Also you guys did know that Intel already has made chips for Apple,l they allong with IBM made G3 chips for things like my current iBook
<Jaymac> private ,essahe
<ilba7r> melonipokia system>administration>networking and you might run configure
<Jaymac> yeah intel have been making apple chips since like 2002 right?
<Mr_Milenko> I like tacos
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<Jaymac> or even before?
<Jaymac> asolten, check your private message..
<DuoMaxwell> Jayman and YkiIkyuta: I think that was announced in MW '99
<Jaymac> ah
<melonipoika> yes, it is asking for the essid, wep, and all that... but not for ad-hoc, or managed...
<CaptainMorgan> Jaymac which do I download: ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/knoppix/ ?
<rosen> dooglus, after I use sudo apt-get upgrade for example I get this return
<rosen> libxml-sax-perl
<rosen>  libxml-libxml-perl
<rosen>  libxml-simple-perl
<rosen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<asolten> Jaymac, have not gotten one ??
<rosen> well and alot of other things :O
<ilba7r> melonipokia you have to write managed by hand you are right
<melonipoika> should i write that also in interfaces?
<dooglus> rosen: are you registered with nickserv?
<Mr_Milenko> Captain: Download Knoppix (the distro itself is the live cd) and depending on your computers architecture
<melonipoika> ok, so what should i write for ad-hoc?
<Mr_Milenko> Id say go with x86 if its listed?
<ilba7r> melonipoka but wep key is already there
<Jaymac> download the english version of course :)
<melonipoika> yes, it is
<Mr_Milenko> that too
<rosen> dooglus, I'll do that ... now whee did I (mis)place my password
<ilba7r> melonipoka am not familiar with adhoc?
<Mr_Milenko> Knoppix is awesome CaptainMorgan
<Jaymac> asolten.. ok
<dooglus> rosen: alternatively, could you put the whole thing on pastebin
<Jaymac> how do you use pastebin?
<dooglus> !paste
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<ubotflu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Mr_Milenko> first live debian based disr besides debian itself that i ever used.. nicely configured too :)
<CaptainMorgan> ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/knoppix/
<CaptainMorgan> which one?
<rosen> !paste
<CaptainMorgan> there's MaNY
<melonipoika> thanks, i will see if i find where to set up ad-hoc by default
<redguy|work> Mr_Milenko: there is a debian live cd?
<dooglus> rosen: that is a way of asking the bot to tell you the pastebin URL
<DuoMaxwell> Jaymac: whats baffeled me is that I remember seeing that Apple and IBM worked with AMD on the Athlon64 and I wouldn't mind seeing a dual core Optron running OS X, hell even Sun is using them
<CaptainMorgan> en.iso or en.iso.m5, or ?
<Mr_Milenko> not to my knowledge
<rosen> dooglus, ah allright I'll try
<Mr_Milenko> i ment Knoppix was the first deb based distro i used
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: what knoppix would do you most propably can do with ubuntu live cd
<rosen> !paste
<ubotflu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Mr_Milenko> besides debian itself
<Mr_Milenko> redguy: wrong.
<Mr_Milenko> Knoppix comes pre-loaded with wine, extra tools for system repair, couple games
<CaptainMorgan> I tried Ubuntu LIve - I can't access any of my files
<CaptainMorgan> or the net
<Mr_Milenko> and a bunch of other stuff
<Mr_Milenko> also knoppix auto-mounts harddrives
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<Mr_Milenko> good system restore cd
<redguy|work> Mr_Milenko: oh.. didn't use the ubuntu live cd...
<Jaymac> asolten check pastebin
<Mr_Milenko> yeah.. ubuntu live is just the basic ubuntu install on a cd
<Mr_Milenko> :(
<redguy|work> Mr_Milenko: thought that ubuntu would auto mount harddrives too
<rosen> dooglus, I pasted it all in #flood
<Mr_Milenko> didnt for me i might be wrong
<rosen> dooglus, I think this   Can't locate object method "save_parsers_debian" via package "XML::SAX" at /usr/bin/update-perl-sax-parsers line 90.    is the first error
<dooglus> rosen: that's no good if I'm not there at the time, like I wasn't...
<ilba7r> captainMorgan i am not sure if your filesystem is mounted when you use livecd
<bigfoot1> guys, how can i view windows media movie files and apple quicktime movie files within firefox 1.5?
<rosen> dooglus, heheh
<Jaymac> I have to run... need food
<dooglus> I'm there now though.  could you paste againn?
<CaptainMorgan> omg... 2hour download!? WTF
<Jaymac> bigfoot.. .mov and linux dont play well
<Mr_Milenko> Knoppix auto mounts file systems
<ilba7r> captainMorgan and if you are using a wireless than most probably you need a ndiswrapper
<Mr_Milenko> it scans on boot for harddrives
<bigfoot1> Jaymac, i can play .mov files if i download them first
<Jaymac> gotta riun, good luc Catai Morgan
<Jaymac> i can play them in xine
<Jaymac> but not in browser
<asolten> Jaymac, I'm really sorry but im quite a newbie... I don't know what you mean : pastebin or backports?
<Jaymac> !paste
<ubotflu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ilba7r> captainMorgan or a softmodem so you will need special driver which is not included in the base installation
<Jaymac> go to that url asolten
<Jaymac> and search for my name
<dooglus> rosen: I'm wondering if this is because you installed some of the Perl modules manually.
<CaptainMorgan> ndiswrapper/???? will you people please make up your mind? was I needed madwifi for my atheros
<ilba7r> captainMorgan sorry did not know you have atheros
<Mr_Milenko> this channel gets confusing... just reading stuff in here makes me pop a couple tylenol lol
<CaptainMorgan> Mr_Milenko!h ahaah!
<CaptainMorgan> On my fourth valium
<CaptainMorgan> already
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<rosen> dooglus, I dont think I did.. I only used synaptic, automatix and the mail-script to install anything
<Mr_Milenko> i slipped on some ice the other day... broke my ass (litterally)
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<Mr_Milenko> doc gave me some vics
<Mr_Milenko> muahaha
<Mr_Milenko> anyone.. back on topic
<rosen> but I got the same error when I installed checkgmail
<Mr_Milenko> anyway*
<dooglus> rosen: you told me before that you started working through the first post at the ubuntuforums site, running stuff like "libxml-libxml-perl"
<dooglus> um.
<dooglus> stuff like "sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'"
<Jaymac> one thing before i go
<Jaymac> captain, got any other computers running linux?
<CaptainMorgan> no
<Jaymac> forget that idea then
<CaptainMorgan> linux comp is my main comp
<Jaymac> i'll be back in a while.. hope you get it sorted
<_null> How do I build debian packages?
<rosen> dooglus, no, I tried to find a guide on wiki but I could only find short posts about xml that I didnt understand at all
<rhubear> Anyone running Ubuntu successfully on SMP (OPteron)??
<CaptainMorgan> going on three days.... almost straight... all i wanted to do was fix the wifi.... but noooooooo. I completely fook up my whole system rendering it inoperable...
<rosen> dooglus, the only thing I could have done to screw anything up I think is playing with the repositories and I got the error before that aswell
* CaptainMorgan reaches for yet another valium
<bimberi> ubotflu tell _null about packaging
<dooglus> rosen: did you not say: 02:25 < rosen> this is the command that's giving me issues 02:25 < rosen> sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'
<ilba7r> captinmorgan i do not know your hardware but had similar problem can you connect to the net through a wired interface eth
<asolten> Jaymac, I finaly found it thanks!
<CaptainMorgan> liba - no
<rosen> dooglus, ooh but thats a line from the checkgmail script isnt it ?
<CaptainMorgan> I can't even can a screen - it's black
<CaptainMorgan> cant' even get a screen...
<DuoMaxwell> Whats the difference between the Gentoo Universal install CD and the package CD? The package CD just apps?
<rosen> dooglus, I havent really done anything but copy/pasting at this time ... since I have no idea what I'm doing :P
<ilba7r> captinmorgan did you play with the kernel modules>
<dooglus> rosen: that's a line from the forum about how to install checkgmail - but it's stupid.  you should use apt-get to install stuff, not "sudo perl -MCPAN".  That's what I tried to point out in my followup post.
<CaptainMorgan> liba.. not that I recall... I only wanted to upgrade to breezy
<rosen> ooh
<CaptainMorgan> so what can I do with the live cd - ubuntus.... I can't access any files... nor can I get net access like I could before
<ilba7r> captinmorgan so you have an installation cd or just the live one
<aftertaf> check out the gfx driver too.....
<aftertaf> if x is all black.
<rosen> dooglus, so I could use sudo apt-get 'install XML: :Simple' .... or something ?
<aftertaf> anyone know why my icons are rendered horrible and not drawn right in dapper, nameny synaptic, maybe in other gtk apps too.
<dooglus> rosen: I'm not entirely sure what those "sudo perl -MCPAN" lines have done, and how to undo them.
<munzir> Sirs, where can I find an explanation of what each repository means?
<rosen> dooglus, that sounds ... bad :D
<dooglus> rosen: and I don't know Dutch, so I'm finding it hard to read your #paste messages
<CaptainMorgan> so what can I do with the live cd - ubuntus.... I can't access any files... nor can I get net access like I could before
<ilba7r> captinmorgan if i am in your place i will just reinstall
<CaptainMorgan> trying to... but I need to access the dat
<CaptainMorgan> to backup
<rosen> dooglus, yeah I should have installed with english it would make the guides much easier aswell
<CaptainMorgan> first
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  what is your gfx card?
<hmpedersen> How do i set, which program handles which files?
<rosen> dooglus, oh and it's danish ;)
<CaptainMorgan> I tried cdrecord when wasn't black..
<wildman> keychain, here we go again
<CaptainMorgan> when X wasn't black
<wildman> why doesn't keychain ask me for passphrases?????
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: how about running dpkg-reconfigure -p medium xserver-xorg ?
<CaptainMorgan> but cdrecord did shit
<wildman> this is plain wrong...
<dooglus> rosen: what does "sudo apt-get -f install" tell you?
<CaptainMorgan> red i can't accessa  terminal
<wildman> I've deleted ~/.keychain, and running keychain again tells me initializing blablabla... but NEVER asks me for passphrases
<wildman> any ideas?
<CaptainMorgan> the screens black
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  can you press Alt+F? or ctl+alt+F ?
<rosen> dooglus, exactly the same message
<ilba7r_> captinmorgan you have an installtion cd sorry i was dc
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: even when you hit what aftertaf said?
<ilba7r_> if you have one just either reinstall or try typing rescue at the boot line
<CaptainMorgan> ... well. now Im doing the live again.. see what happens
<aftertaf> ilba7r_:  a live cd it seems.
<ilba7r_> will give you a rescue mode
<dragoon> whats your problem CaptainMorgan ?
<CaptainMorgan> will I lose data ?
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  when it boots and then goes black, try swapping consoles with ctl+alt+F1
<ilba7r_> ubuntu should be able to install from livecd like mepis
<CaptainMorgan> how come I can't access my data using a live cd ?
<ilba7r_> captinmorgan do not format anything and you will not loose anything
<rosen> dooglus, I have been pondering to reinstall my box though, and NOT use automatix and all the other scripts to install my programs... since I really dont learn much from pasting scripts and such
<CaptainMorgan> lib, not planning on it ;)
<dragoon> CaptainMorgan: whats your problem ?
<ilba7r_> captainmorgan the live cd do not mount your harddisk.
<redguy|work> ilba7r_: well it can, there's the ubuntu live + install dvd
<CaptainMorgan> lib, how do I moutn it
<CaptainMorgan> sorry. dragoon... what isn't my problem?
<dragoon> CaptainMorgan: whats your problem ?
<dragoon> heh
<dragoon> whats broken - everything ?
<CaptainMorgan> X won't start, I can't get a command line
<ilba7r_> depend on your configuration do you remember how did you partition your harddisk
<dragoon> oh great
<dragoon> why not boot from a ubuntu live cd
<dragoon> mount your stuff
<dragoon> and copy what you need to another partition
<dragoon> then reinstall ?
<CaptainMorgan> Im on  alive cd now... how do I mount?
<dragoon> open a terminal
<CaptainMorgan> got one
<dragoon> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<dragoon> mkdir /media/hda1 1st
<dragoon> wel.. what ever the drive is that your mounting
<senectus> ESD has shagged itself on my PC because I swapped my mainboard and yanked the old SBLive! I had, is there some way to completly reconfigure ESD?
<dooglus> rosen: that's a good idea.
<vbgunz> Anybody know why Samba continues to ask for a password for a Windows share that does not require one? Also, why does Samba ask for a password when I go to > Places > Network Servers? I do not need passwords for these and Samba is spamming me... Why?
<aftertaf> dpkg-reconfigure? senectus
<dooglus> rosen: I've seen lots of people suggest NOT using automatix
<CaptainMorgan> moutn point media doens' exit
<CaptainMorgan> exist
<dragoon> mkdir /media/
<dragoon> mkdir /media/hda1
<ElitePete> can anyone help me my .wma files show up as asf video?
<dooglus> rosen: I just read that there's no way of uninstalling packages installed using CPAN ( http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-February/077623.html )
<rosen> dooglus, that's what I'm thinking.. It's all those little tasks it performs I should have learned from doing
<CaptainMorgan> permission denied
<dragoon> sudo before it
<fireside> its tanya how does this thing work someone tell me
<wildman> sudo mkdir /media/hda{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10}
<dooglus> rosen: I'm not sure about it - a lot of the tasks are stupid little things you only need to do once anyway.
<wildman> for example ;)
<CaptainMorgan> filesytem type ?
<wildman> will cover the 1st 10 partitions for hda :P
<dooglus> rosen: they would be included in the default install if it wasn't for legal reasons
<dragoon> CaptainMorgan: whats your / partition drive ?
<dragoon> well partition
<CaptainMorgan> uh.... Win for 50gigs... Linux takes the rest for 25
<dragoon> so linux would be /dev/hda2 ?
<senectus> ESD has shagged itself on my PC because I swapped my mainboard and yanked the old SBLive! I had, is there some way to completly reconfigure ESD?
<rosen> dooglus, oh it's just because I find it hard to 'get a foot in the door' ... And now I've tried running linux so there is really no turning back to windows... I wanna learn :O
<CaptainMorgan> isn't there a command to list the partitions ?
<YukiIkyuta> CaptainMorgan, mount
<dragoon> fdisk -l
<fireside> are yous safe lets do a bit ov chattin now lads
<aftertaf> senectus:  try using dpkg-reconfigure
<DuoMaxwell> Ubuntu don't work so what one should I try next as a linux newb? http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php?pick=Linux_PPC&showonly=All&sort=&sm=1
<YukiIkyuta> DuoMaxwell, how doesn't Ubuntu work?
<CaptainMorgan> mount's no help..
<dragoon> CaptainMorgan: fdisk -l
<dragoon> sudo fdisk -l
<senectus> aftertaf, aparently dpkg-reconfigure doesn't see "esd" as an app it can reconfigure
<DuoMaxwell> can't get my iBook te see it as a bootable volume
<rosen> DuoMaxwell, I've tried most of the distros out there, but I gotta say ... Ubuntu is the only one that have lasted more than a few days ;)
<aftertaf> what is the package name?
<senectus> aftertaf, esd
<fireside> what the hell u lot chattin on about
<aftertaf> gstreamer0.8-esd , libesd-alsa0
<YukiIkyuta> fireside, Ubuntu, would you believe.
<aftertaf> senectus:  try dpkg -l | grep esd
<ElitePete> can anyone help me my .wma files show up as asf video?
<DuoMaxwell> Rosen: Project one for me is to get any non apple OS to boot on this thing outside of emulation, then try and install
<YukiIkyuta> ElitePete, wma files are audio only.
<ElitePete> yes i know yuki.
<hmpedersen> Can ne1 help me get my music to open in xmms by default?
<Astxist> ElitePete, probably are asf then
<YukiIkyuta> So how an ASF video ..?
<ElitePete> but they wont play in xmms and they have the asf icon.
<ElitePete> ast, they are WMA.
<YukiIkyuta> Oh.
<CaptainMorgan> supposedly I mounted it.. .but I can't access it's media directory/
<YukiIkyuta> OH*.
<senectus> aftertaf, that gave me several lines of stuff.. what's it mean?
<YukiIkyuta> -ahem-
<YukiIkyuta> Sorry.
<CaptainMorgan> permission denide
<CaptainMorgan> even after sudo
<fireside> whos yukiikyuta its tanya from fireside
<rosen> DuoMaxwell, aaaah ... I really dont know nothing about apple computers ... just like most of the talk inhere is jibberish to me ;)
<aftertaf> senectus:  dpkg -l lists the packages installed, the grp bit filters to show only those with esd in the name.
<Fujitsu> fireside, this is the Ubuntu Linux support channel.
<YukiIkyuta> fireside, I don't know who or what that is.
<ElitePete> i can play them in totem movie player. but they are audio only obviously, how do i play them in xmms ?
<Astxist> ElitePete, k can't say I have any wma audio files to test it for you
<CaptainMorgan> k wiat...
<CaptainMorgan> I mounted the wrong partition
<rosen> hehehe
<DuoMaxwell> rosen: I know how you fell, I'm seeing that now
<ElitePete> i will figure it out after school today i guess then
<CaptainMorgan> in media/sda2 is windows
<senectus> aftertaf, ok.. so dpkg-reconfigure all those and that might help?
<rosen> DuoMaxwell, but really ... this is the best place to get help... and Ubuntu is (in general) MUCH easier to comprehend than the other distros I've tried
<aftertaf> senectus:  try the one that most seems like the actual package and not a plugin....
<fireside> fireside is a place where we just sign on and chat what the hell is a support channel what do you lot do
<Astxist> ElitePete, tried using open with?
<aftertaf> senectus:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure ;)
<YukiIkyuta> fireside, this is a channel (place where people talk) to help people if they're having problems using Ubuntu.
<aftertaf> fireside:  you are in an official support channel for ubuntu, this is not a chat room
<CaptainMorgan> o... I successfully mounted that bad ass mofo linux partition.. I can access files...
<CaptainMorgan> now what?
<ElitePete> astxist yes
<senectus> aftertaf, thanks, need to reboot I think
<fireside> i know that now and im laughing my face off sorry but i still dont get what ubuntu is someone tell me
<YukiIkyuta> fireside, http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<Hobbsee> !ubuntu
<ubotflu> it has been said that ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<dragoon> CaptainMorgan: capy them where u want
<ElitePete> !awards
<ubotflu> methinks awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<bigfoot1> guys, how can i view windows media movie files and apple quicktime movie files within firefox 1.5?
<Jaymac> captain morgan.. YAY
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu is a secret African tribe that bites the heads off of people who ask what is it
<senectus> CaptainMorgan, dork :-)
<CaptainMorgan> copy them where I want?
<YukiIkyuta> :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<CaptainMorgan> im in the live cd
<DuoMaxwell> rosen: I've tried a few live CDs on x86, Mandrake move, Damn Small, Helix and Linspire 5-0 Live, Linspire I actually liked
<rosen> ...I'm going to do it ! ... start from scratch with a clean slate ! ... be back a little later ... probably crying about how everything is too confusing and nothing works :D
<alexandre> Hear Ye, good people! Can anyone help me with a screen resolution problem? I just installed Ubuntu on my work computer and resolution is 800x600 60Hz and can't be set higher once I'm logged in. Where can I possibly set this all up?
<ilba7r_> bgfoot1 install mozilla-mplyaer plugin
<Astxist> ElitePete, ok I'm looking into it
<ElitePete> DuoMaxwell i used to like linspire
<rosen> DuoMaxwell, I've only messed with debian, redhat, mandrake and SuSe
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  then reboot to linux and see if you can get to console with terminal swapping.... alternatively, try  pressing alt+f1 on boot, when it gets to starting gdm....
<fireside> captain morgan your lyeing its not a tribe that bites the heads off people and its tanya that as asked
<hara> hello. any packagebuilder experts around/alive here?
<Kaobear> I feel retarded, I have been trying to get sound to work on my computer for three days and don't have anymore done than when i started
<ElitePete> ive tried almost every linux distro, ubuntu is like the only one i will install
<dooglus> aftertaf: control-alt-f1 I think you mean
<aftertaf> alexandre:  edit your xorg.conf
<CaptainMorgan> aftertaf you mean like replace every file in live with the partitions files... then reboot?
<rosen> Anyways, I'll reinstall my my box ... and pray for the best
<ElitePete> Kaobear in terminal, type alsamixer
<aftertaf> dooglus:  yeah, depends if x has blocked at that point or not.
<DuoMaxwell> rosen: from what I gather you can't get the Linspire live CD anymore as it was a promo for them, but if you'd like it I can send you the .iso
<fireside> morgan did u jus get my last message
<CaptainMorgan> nah
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  no!!!!
<rosen> DuoMaxwell, nah I'm ok with Ubuntu .. now I just have to learn how to use it :) thanks for the offer though
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<CaptainMorgan> please clarify aftertaf
<alexandre> aftertaf: Thanks, I'm having a peek in there right now. Let's see what I can get out of this file... ;-)
<Astxist> ElitePete, here you go http://ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<fireside> i said it was tanya that was askin and its not a tribe that bites the heads off people seriously what is it
<ElitePete> ty astxist
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  2 things being advised:  1) how to access some files to make a backup  ,  2) how to get around the black screen on boot
<CaptainMorgan> fireside, you must really want your head to disappear
<CaptainMorgan> ah....
<Jaymac> captain, how's it going?
<aftertaf> fireside:  quit wasting time
<CaptainMorgan> now I see ya aftertaf
<CaptainMorgan> yooou
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  :] 
<CaptainMorgan> you...
<fireside> well iof it makes u feel better take my head
<ElitePete> astxist unfortunatly none of that information applies to me....
<CaptainMorgan> in the words of robert Deniro:... you.... you... yo're god
<YukiIkyuta> fireside, Ubuntu is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<CaptainMorgan> good
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  the mount thing you did gives you access to your hard drive, if you want to copy some files to another partition now is the time.
<Jaymac> who is god?
<YukiIkyuta> fireside, see the next message from ubotflu, too.
<YukiIkyuta> !ubuntu
<ubotflu> rumour has it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Jaymac> knoppix work?
<Kaobear> nothing, no sound at all
<ElitePete> Kaobear have you done alsamixer in terminal yet?
<Kaobear> yes I did, jacked all the volumes up and got squat
<CaptainMorgan> aftertaf, why not make backup of the files.. and reinstall? or can I send the data on the linux partion to Win ?
<Kaobear> I have an onboard Realtek ALC 880 chipset if that makes a different
<fireside> ubotflu u not speaking no sense to me
<ubotflu> Wish i knew, fireside
<fireside> stop calling me fireside its tanya
<ElitePete> kaobear i have that same chip.
<alexandre> aftertaf: Apparently, my screen is detected as "generic monitor" and a list of resolutions only shows 800x600. Is there a tool I can use to have my screen detected? Or something else I should do?
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  send to win, you can, you'll need to mount the win partition too. but on the black screen thing, have you tried to swap to another terminal at any point?
<ElitePete> do you see the volume icon toolbar?
<YukiIkyuta> fireside, your nickname is set to fireside, therefore that's what we're going to call you.
<fireside> u lot are mad
<aftertaf> alexandre:  add "1024x768" as an option in xorg.conf. for the screen, it doesnt actually matter iirc
<ElitePete> fireside if you are going to insult us please go jump off a cliff
<Hobbsee> fireside: i dont think this channel was the one you were looking for
<CaptainMorgan> nah.. right now.. Ill Win won't mind that I temporarily store Lin there ?
<CaptainMorgan> Pete, Fireside( tanya) wants to give me head
<aftertaf> !op
<ubotflu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, aftertaf
<fireside> yer u right there but now im on this channel i want to know what yous lot do
<aftertaf> !ops
<ubotflu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Astxist> ElitePete, I installed the package and wma plays fine in XMMS now
<CaptainMorgan> base jumping - not yet
<ElitePete> ast it doesn't for me :\
<Kaobear> The only sound I get is the system beep
<CaptainMorgan> !ops
<ubotflu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<CaptainMorgan> !ops
<Hobbsee> of course, the ops are probably all asleep lol
<YukiIkyuta> CaptainMorgan, once should be enough. :)
<ElitePete> well i gotta go to school
<Kaobear> the volume is all the way up
<fireside> give your self head morgan
<CaptainMorgan> shut up ubotflu
<Astxist> ElitePete, don't know then maybe you have something else wrong with xmms
<CaptainMorgan> fireside, wouldn't be here if I could!
<Astxist> ElitePete, I'm guessing it plays other audio files fine?
<YukiIkyuta> fireside, we are a support channel for Ubuntu Linux. End of story. If you want to find out more, and not insult us, go here: http://ubuntulinux.org/ Otherwise, you won't find anything of interest.
<ElitePete> yes
<CaptainMorgan> aftertaf where'd ya go?
<ElitePete> astxist i really must leave but thx for the help
<Astxist> ElitePete, k
<fireside> oh so what is it exactly what u do morgan
<DuoMaxwell> Any recomendations?
<DuoMaxwell> http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php?pick=Linux_PPC&showonly=All&sort=&sm=1
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  id suggest you try booting again first... normally no need to reinstall, so no need to abckup.
<MrBlunts> hello everyone
<aftertaf> fireside:  will you PACK IT IN?
<fireside> pack what in
<CaptainMorgan> aftertaf - Ill pack IT in her
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, if you watch what most of us doing right now, you can see.
<fireside> morgan u bad
<CaptainMorgan> aftertaf.. so what was the point of mounting then?
<CaptainMorgan> just to see if I can access the files ?
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  for the backups......
<CaptainMorgan> so now ou want me to reboot?
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  i'd like to try a reboot first to see if you can get around the X problem..... but first....
<CaptainMorgan> but you said no need for the backup
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  can you edit your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 ?
<fireside> but what does it mean what you lot are writing down
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  i wasnt the one who told you to backup and reinstall.
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, some people are having some issues with using Ubuntu, and they ask for help here. Most of the time, they get it from other people, also here.
<MrBlunts> quite helpful channel actually
<CaptainMorgan> hey aftertaf..
<CaptainMorgan> uhm..
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: I really wonder what's wrong with your machine :/
<Chousuke> can you ping stuff while in console?
<fireside> oh so ubuntu means there having trouble wiv there computer
<CaptainMorgan> this is probably bad...you think? - I went to the X11 dir... there is no xorg.conf file
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  i think you can reboot and solve the problem. after an upgrade to breezy and X wont start you need to reconfigure xorg
<Chousuke> fireside: that's not english
<CaptainMorgan> usllay there's more in X11... but Im missing like half of my files
<fireside> what do u mean its not english
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, no, not at all. If you please look here: http://ubuntulinux.org/ , you can see what Ubuntu is - a free Operating System, like Windows.
<YukiIkyuta> (like Windows, except that it's free, and better!)
<Chousuke> fireside: I meant it made no sense ;P
<CaptainMorgan> tanya, take my hand - ill show you the way
<aftertaf> fireside:  You are not in the least amusing, just pointless
<fireside> oh so its not an african tribe then
<YukiIkyuta> No.
<CaptainMorgan> this is probably bad...you think? - I went to the X11 dir... there is no xorg.conf file
<CaptainMorgan> usllay there's more in X11... but Im missing like half of my files
<DuoMaxwell> That and you have to pay for windows, weither you want it or not from a store machine lol
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  ok so you need to get the install finished in console.
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: when you installed ubuntu, did you partition separate space for Ubuntu and your files?
<YukiIkyuta> Though it may be in the future... (if I have anything to do with it()
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  did you upgtrade from hoary, or from warty...?
<CaptainMorgan> hoary
<MrBlunts> by people for people in figurative terms
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: are you on ubuntu right now? no?
<CaptainMorgan> partition spearate space AND files ?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<CaptainMorgan> live cd
<fireside> ok  just one last thing i think u lot are good on computers to understand all them numbers and lines and that
<Chousuke> oh. hmm
<CaptainMorgan> mounted harddrive
<Kaobear> According to what I have read, I have to uddate my ALSA drivers, I think
<Kaobear> Any idea on how to do this?
<CaptainMorgan> aftef installl finsihed ?
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: I mean, are your files on a separate partition than Ubuntu?
<YukiIkyuta> Kaobear, ALSA is typically in the kernel.
<CaptainMorgan> can't I copy the livecd xorg.conf to the mounted X11 dir?
<Kaobear> Eww?
<CaptainMorgan> no chousuke
<YukiIkyuta> Yep. Where have you read that, though?
<Chousuke> too bad :/
<CaptainMorgan> they're in ubuntu
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  can you try to boot and use the console swapping to get a console login? if so you can try a couple of commands.
<fireside> yukiIkyuta are u cinese
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: if you had a separate partition for the files, you could just wipe your system without touching your files
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  you'll need to write them down if you cant access the net in console, or irc
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, no. YukiIkyuta is a Japanese name, however.
<Kaobear> just a sec, i'll get you the page
<aftertaf> fireside:  how old are you?
* Hobbsee uses /ignore fireside 
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, I have no doubts some people here are in fact Chinese.
<CaptainMorgan> wait.. please clarify
<CaptainMorgan> what should I do?
<fireside> same en it can u get into trouble for chattin top me
<YukiIkyuta> Hobbsee, only problem with /ignoring is that it gets confusing when others start replying to no-one. o_O
<DuoMaxwell> I can't find the damn thing, I wanna try this Gentoo PPC LiveCD but I can't find it anywhere on their site for download, theres mention of it but no .iso
<CaptainMorgan> first, reboot and try console swapping?
<Hobbsee> YukiIkyuta: hehe, that is true
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, this isn't true; a Chinese person outside of China could do so. I'm not sure about inside China.
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  yes... you should try that.... but first note down how to, if you dont know how....
<CaptainMorgan> no worries
<CaptainMorgan> IMon a second comp
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  and note the commands to try... can you get on the net or not in console?
<ilba7r_> duomaxwell i won't recommend gentoo as first linux distribution. It will take you days to get running system. Its harder then debian
<fireside> u did not answer my question could u get into trouble chattin to me
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  hehe ojk ;=)
<CaptainMorgan> my main machine is the one havin gproblems
<CaptainMorgan> ..so Ill reboot now
<YukiIkyuta> That was a question?
<YukiIkyuta> Why would I get in trouble, though?
<fireside> yer
<Kaobear> YukiIkyuta, i think http://www.alsa-project.org/documentation.php is where I got it
<DuoMaxwell> wanna grab a bunch of liveCDs for PPC while I sleep to see if any of them will boot this damn thing
<fireside> i dont know aint u in some sort ov office i mean your friends are moaning ent they
<YukiIkyuta> Kaobear, okay, but which reason in particular?
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, .. what? I'm at home.
<CaptainMorgan> what's the command for console swapping? alt-f1...
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r, its past my bedtime, I'm getting to impatient for doing, well anything lol
* aftertaf recommends /ignore fireside ALL
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  yes
<fireside> well thats what i mean yuki i dont understand about this thing
<hara> how can i change the target host type when building a package? i'm on athlonxp1800 and dpkg-buildpackage wants to build for i486
<Kaobear> I have no sound whatsoever except the system beep and that is all that is from keeping me from using Ubuntu as my main OS
<ilba7r_> duomaxwell look at this forum specially for mac http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=95
<Chousuke> Kaobear: which soundcard do you have?
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, this is just a channel, an online chat room, but this has been designed for use as a support channel where people can come to get help. People all over the world are here, some from home, some from work, wherever!
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu is mean... it's an old Native American Indian tale of a giant bear.. one bigger than a Grizzly
<Kaobear> Chousuke an onboard Realtek ALC 880 chipset
<Chousuke> Hmm :/
<Chousuke> I have no experience of that.
<fireside> yuki your cute
<ilba7r_> duomaxwell and this to see how well ppc is supported
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  yes. try also CTl+ALT+F1,   and if you have the splash screen, try also alt+F8... just avoid alt+f7 cos it's the console where X runs.
* CaptainMorgan decides to rewatch Batman Begins.. while the process of restoring his beloved Linux with the support of fine folks is taking place....
<redguy|work> !ops fireside won't stop being stupid
<ubotflu> redguy|work: Bugger all, i dunno
<redguy|work> hrm
<ilba7r_> duomaxwell if you have airport extreme forget the wireless. I remember there was a thread to install x on mac. Then you can access all linux packages  without installation
<fireside> yuki
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya?
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r I tried there months ago when I 1st recived an official ShipIt copy of 5.04, noone could figure out why my particular iBook wouldn't see the Ubuntu install CD as a boot volume or why the Live CD would crash halfway into the boot
<aftertaf> fireside:  WILL YOU PACK IT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND GO AWAY!
<YukiIkyuta> rofl
<fireside> did u see what i wrote
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r I don't have any wireless gear
<YukiIkyuta> Yes, I saw. Thank you.
<Hobbsee> at least the channel is logged, so fireside will soon be banned
<aftertaf> for good.
<CaptainMorgan> No you packe it in! ( Wedding Crashers ) ;)
<aftertaf> look, go to ubuntu-offtopic for non help-related things.
<Hobbsee> exactly, aftertaf :P
<YukiIkyuta> CaptainMorgan, rofl, that was a slightly amusing movie.
<ilba7r_> duomaxwell i do not think apple hardware is well supported on linux
<CaptainMorgan> k... ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work.....
<mitch_> hey ... can someone tell me how to use or install gstreamer?
<Quizzer> how do you change the root password, so i can use the update manager program
<fireside> yuki whos aftertaf
<Quizzer> the one i set at install doesnt work
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, someone else here!
<Chousuke> Quizzer: You shouldn't have set a password at install
<fireside> well his mean en he
<Chousuke> Quizzer: by default, ubuntu uses sudo
<mitch_> its probably not the password you are trying
<Chousuke> Quizzer: input your own password
<CaptainMorgan> alt-f8 doesn't work either
<Quizzer> i just set the password on the user account it created
<Chousuke> if  you forgot your own password, then... eh.
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  and with ctl too? not working?
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r OS X is BSD based and theres atleast 25-30 projects that do PPC Linux, Yellow Dog being PPC only
<mitch_> Can someone tell me how to use gstreamer?
<Chousuke> check if you accidentally typed it with caps-lock on
<CaptainMorgan> none aftertaf
<Quizzer> that was it .. stupid caps lock
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: try booting in the rescue mode then
<Chousuke> heehe
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  ok.... reboot it again and try to do it just at the moment where the console goes away and x starts loading.....
<CaptainMorgan> redguy - at boot: <rescue> ?
<fireside> aftertaf what is me chattin on here bothering u
<mitch_> Can someone tell me if there is a Windows Manager other then gnome of xfce?
<Chousuke> fireside: You could at least speak proper English
<mitch_> or
<Hobbsee> mitch_: plenty, kde for one
<Hobbsee> icewm is another
<fireside> i dont uinderstand what u mean proper english
<ilba7r_> mitch try the forums desktop support
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: don't you have a menu?
<CaptainMorgan> nah
<mitch_> let me revise my question,    a Windows Manager that is less ram intensive then xfce or gnome,   i know xfce is faster then gnome (for me personaly)  but is there one faster then xfce??
<CaptainMorgan> for the live cd I did
<aftertaf> you apparently not giving half a flying shit that this is a support channel and despite the fact that many of us have asked you to either stop being offtopic, leave, and stop asking stupid non related questions IS bothering me, YES! plus the fact that if there had been an OP here you would have been kicked and banned after 3 posts
<fireside> chou so what do u mean proper english
<DuoMaxwell> ilba7r, ok, I'm out. too tired to google for anything else for now
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, I believe he means with full words (`you', not `u'), punctuation, etc.
<milksteak> mitch_, fvwm's a pretty nice WM
<Chousuke> Yes.
<fireside> yuki u back startin to miss ya
<milksteak> if you don't mind spending forever configuring it :)
<ilba7r_> mitch openbox and fluxbox and enlightenment
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, I'm always here/
* CaptainMorgan gives fireside a clout round the head with a fresh copy of HydraIRC
<ilba7r_> duomaxwell bye man
<fireside> always thats some long hours
<mitch_> can i install those thru the package manager or is that a independent download?
<ilba7r_> mitch they are all in ubuntu repos
<YukiIkyuta> Well, not always, but I've not gone away.
<mitch_> thanks everybody
<fireside> whats hydraIRC
<YukiIkyuta> mitch_, hmm.
<YukiIkyuta> mitch_, try looking up ion3.
<mitch_> ill be online thruout the install, if i have questions..
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, good question. Sounds like an IRC client
<CaptainMorgan> k , gonna try ctrl --alt f1 soon..
<mitch_> I have only 64mb ram on this puter.. so im looking for something that dosent putter
<ilba7r_> mitch the lightest is openbox. But need a lot of tweeking
<fireside> whats an IRC
<aftertaf> fireside:  this is not a social chat channel this is a support channel, people here ask help and others try to reply, but when people take up space by chatting, despite the fact they have been asked not to, is very irrespectful and will earn you a ban as soon as an op gets online. i can guarantee this to you; so you could as well say goodbye now.
<YukiIkyuta> CaptainMorgan, to recover, ctrl-alt-f7 should get you back to X.
* ubotflu pours hot grits down the front of fireside's pants, courtesy of hobbsee
<Hoxzer> somebody here has got Gmailfs work?
<YukiIkyuta> ilba7r_, lighter than ion3?
<aftertaf> fireside:  like i said you can take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and there is NO problem, the fact you refuse to is point enough.
<ilba7r_> yukikyuta i never tried ion3
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, this is IRC here, how we're all talking; Internet Relay Chat. People aren't appreciating that you talk here when others are giving support, however.
<YukiIkyuta> ilba7r_, it's ridiculously light.
<aftertaf> fireside: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic and do the support channel a favour
<mitch_> IT allways seemed for me when people were neglegent to hear what i had to say (offtopic) or not it just made me want to stay and bother everybody more,     But like aftertaf and others said about fireside.   this is a support channel theres other places to get better attention then in here
<CaptainMorgan> k, nothing worked...
<ilba7r_> mitch you will need to look at this forum for openbox
<ilba7r_> yukiyuta might give it a try
<CaptainMorgan> ctraltf1..ctraltf7 nore alt's
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  did you hammer on CTL9+ALT+F1 just at the moment when the console bit disappeared?
<CaptainMorgan> indeedd
<mitch_> wheres the forum?
<aftertaf> (less the 9)
<CaptainMorgan> pressed it very often
<YukiIkyuta> ilba7r_, I'm pretty happy. ion is pretty `esoteric', in that there aren't windows, but everything occupies an entire screen.
<YukiIkyuta> Most of the time.
<CaptainMorgan> fast
<fireside> yuki u a sweet person the others however need some manners well im having a little chat and they dont like it whats wrong wiv em anyway nice chattin to ya yuki its a shame i cant see ya u are really sweet
<aftertaf> fireside. were you born completely stupid?
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, as before, it's not a matter of manners, it's just that this is a channel for *support*, not for *chat*.
* CaptainMorgan know fireside is some middle aged man with stains on his shirt yelling to ma to get him his meatloaf...
<mitch_> ion dosent seem like a good choice,   i want something usable but not so ram intensive like gnome?       would gnome be not working well because i have a celeron?
<YukiIkyuta> There are alternate channels for chatting.
<fireside> aftertaf wiv a name like that u were born completly stupid
<YukiIkyuta> mitch_, why doesn't ion seem like a good choice? o_O
<aftertaf> mitch_:  what processor wpeed? and how much ram?
<CaptainMorgan> k, why not use live... back up themounted harddrive... ... or what next ?
<aftertaf> fireside:  how kindergarten
<fireside> yuki i did not catch what u wrote
* aftertaf rests my case.
<ilba7r_> mitch it is not only a window manager you need also a light file manager nautilus is heavy too
<ilba7r_> mitch so perhaps you need rox-filer too its light
<CaptainMorgan> mitch = upgrade :/
<CaptainMorgan> like a big 2GIG of ram baby - you can do it
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  ok, so what do you want to backup?
<fireside> come on yuki tell me what u wrote  ive gotta go
<YukiIkyuta> Tanya, scroll up; this channel isn't for chatting, in short. That's why people are being rude; they're trying to answer or give support requests, but chat-traffic bogs it down. You can either type `/join #ubuntu-offtopic' to reach a channel to `chat', or you can leave. End of story...
<mitch_> YukiIkyuta.    because i want soemthing that my mom would know how to use to put it bluntly.    .       Im running 800mhz,   celeron,     64mb sd 100,    .            without spending moeny i think software would do the trick not some hardware
<aftertaf> !topic
<ilba7r_> yukiyuta am not using any light windowmanager anymore my hardware is pretty fast that i do not need too anymore
<Hobbsee> of course, you can type " /quit #ubuntu " if you wish...
<Hobbsee> fireside: of course, you can type " /quit #ubuntu " if you wish...
<CaptainMorgan> dunno... aftertaf.. nothing we try is working.. I do have my data... I back it up... get a copy of breezy... install it and bam..
<CaptainMorgan> whatcha think ?
<YukiIkyuta> mitch_, okay, that's a very good point! Is xfce really too much? I find that it's rather light.
<alexandre> Geez, I go away for 5 minutes, peeking and poking with my configuration and when I come back people get stupid... -> fire...
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  ok, do it....
<YukiIkyuta> mitch_, the problem is that most of the easier-to-use window managers (ideal for people like your mom ^^) *are* bigger.
<ilba7r_> mitch have you considered daminsmalllinux. The os is only 54 MB
<egytrack> how i can cancel screensaver ?
<YukiIkyuta> But XFCE should do well on an 800mhz system..
<fireside> lads enjoy ur sciencetific crap
<HiddenFly> Is it normal that Kaffeine uses ~10% of cpu power all the time while I listen to a webradio? I have Athlon 2800+.
* Hobbsee sighs in relief - finally!
<aftertaf> fireside:  assuming you are 1) able to read more than 3 words that arent in l33t sp3ak shordh4nd, 2) are capable of actually clicking a link and using a web browser.... read this. https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0 applies here
<ilba7r_> mitch the problem that firefox for example is resource intensive, openoffice too. so you need a whole light package
<aftertaf> damn!
<HiddenFly> Atleast I wouldn't think that it is.
<CaptainMorgan> aftertaf, and to others thank you for the patience, assistance and support... may not have got far but i feel like I we did do some good investigation... oh well, time to cut your losses
<YukiIkyuta> Hahahaha..
<YukiIkyuta> aftertaf, seemed to miss the hundred or so links to ubunutlinux.org I gave him/her.
<aftertaf> mitch_:  gnome is slow when your pc doesnt have a lot of resources.... i use E17 on this one, a P3 500 with 256 ram.
<Chousuke> I think she shoud spend some time enjoying "sciencetific crap".
<mitch_> well  its not to much,  but as a computer advociate im allways on the search for more speed.      xfce seems to run alot better than gnome,  just wanted to know if something would run better then xfce,  althouh xfce i dont have much complaints ...   Yess i realize firefox takes forever to start,   is that maybe because its made for gnome in my ubuntu package..
<Chousuke> mainly papers on English grammar and spellinh
<Chousuke> spelling* ;P
<lockhead> how do i change mysql passwd?
<alexandre> I changed my xorg.conf file and restarted the x-server (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace). Apparently, I did something wrong because this crashed the X-server. Now it says I need to restart it GDM when I'm done with configuration. Does anybody know how I can restart GDM? I mean, the right way to do it? Ctrl-Alt-BS doesn't work anymore...
<YukiIkyuta> Chousuke :)!!
<aftertaf> mitch_:  i do like e17, even if its not 'finished', nothing rarely Is, and it is very slick and useable.
<aftertaf> alexandre:  in console, type sudo /etc/init.d.gdm restart
<ilba7r_> mitch that is why i said daminsmalllinux it has the whole package. all are light weight you will feal the deifference and its decent for its speed
<YukiIkyuta> /etc/init.d/gdm *
<aftertaf> thx YukiIkyuta :] 
<mitch_> like i said,  if i had my choice i could run my programs out of a console,   but my puter needs to be used by the internet by my mom and bro that arnt to computer savy.   they need those big (CLICK HERE FOR INTERNET)  type things to do any task.   HAHA
<alexandre> aftertaf: All right! X is back.
<CaptainMorgan> dappper drake sounds interesting...
<aftertaf> Alex:  hehe; and in 1024*768?
<mitch_> ilba7r_   is that a package that my mom would be able to use,   or me to set it up that way?
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  loooool
<aftertaf> dapper aint stable,
<CaptainMorgan> why is breezy experimental and they're releasing a dapper in april ?
<tibi> hi! I've just updated my ubuntu (dapper) and now X won't start, something about glib
<aftertaf> 4 days without X
<alexandre> aftertaf: nope.
<CaptainMorgan> is breezy stable?
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  breezy aint experimental, its allegedly stable. dapper is the unstable one
<ilba7r_> mitch it is a whole distribution that aquire only 54 MB. and it includes anything you might need
<CaptainMorgan> ah...
<aftertaf> alexandre:  and the resolution changer wont let you change to it?
<CaptainMorgan> but hoary and hedgehog are he confirmed stable.... ?
<Chousuke> mitch_: enable X autologin and put something this in .xinitrc: fluxbox & firefox &  ;)
<netventure> "allegedly stable" lol
<alexandre> aftertaf: I just restored the backup I had made of xorg.conf before x crashed.
<Chousuke> or well
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  hoary Is hedgehog.
<ilba7r_> a webbrowser, wm (fluxbox in this case) a wordprocessor and even ftp server
<tibi> I'd like to try a different driver instead of nvidia, how can I configure X from command line?
<aftertaf> Alex:  ok...
<Chousuke> that doesn't work if she closes firefox.
<alexandre> aftertaf: When it crashed it said I used "subsection" in a place I wasn't supposed to. So I'll start over.
<netventure> a little off topic, but are there any X.org 7.0 RC dep packages available
<aftertaf> tibi:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you change the driver line
<YukiIkyuta> aftertaf, what's wrong with no X? ^^;
<aftertaf> netventure:  dapper is in xorg7 i believe
<aftertaf> YukiIkyuta:  for me, not much, i can get by in cli
<YukiIkyuta> Exactly!
<aftertaf> alexandre:    ok.....
<netventure> aftertaf: I updated my sources.lst and pointed to dapper, but it semed to pick up the 6.8.2:77 packages for updates
<mitch_> if i do a search in synaptic for "Window Manager"  will i get others beside gnome or xfce,  with universe enabled ?
<ilba7r_> enlightenment openbox blackbox are some of the few you will pick up
<ilba7r_> mitch there are too many of them lol
<CaptainMorgan> does anyone have a fool proof.. and/or working madwifi step by step instruction set..? I tried to follow the newmadwifi instructions, but it said If I don' tave the latest kernel... well basically I was SOL, that's what tempted me to go for the breeze
<btdown> Got a question on how to update the SunJRE..I have update 5 installed but see there's a update 6 out (on seveas). When i try to update from Seveas, it 403 Forbiddens. Could I just update from Sun, would it screw anytihng up?
<aftertaf> netventure:  checkong...
<chaumurky> damn www.debian-administration.org is still down
<netventure> btdown: the last I checked, you needed to make the deb package for Java
<mitch_> what im gonna do is install a few and see which ones are the best for the tasks i do,    (internet browse, chat, stupid programs)       one more question,   ONce i find the window manager i like will uninstalling packages like gnome or xfce affect my windowmanger that i chose?
<ilba7r_> btdown i installed from sun but it needs some tweeking
* chaumurky checks google cache...
<YukiIkyuta> mitch_, I reccomend blackbox.
<btdown> Ah ok. I'll wait then...Im lacking in the tweaking dept. ;)
<netventure> btdown: needs youto download the JDK/JRE separately and alao get some apps from synaptic/debian repos
<aftertaf> netventure:  ok.... yeah it is. want to tarball it ? :] 
<ilba7r_> mitch uninstalling xfce is not a problem. I do not know about gnome for it is in ubuntu-desktop and might affect your updates
<btdown> Thanks. I'll have to find another repo that has it. I think you need an account on seveas to dl it.
<aftertaf> alexandre:  on the line  Modes           "800x600", add "1024x768" before the 800*600 bit.
<netventure> aftertaf: er.. did'nt really get you? did you mean getting the .deb's?
<aftertaf> alexandre:  look which mode is the default one and add this to that mode subsection
<ilba7r_> btdown all you need is some symbolick links look at the forums for it
<aftertaf> netventure:  nah, the .tar.gz ;)      it isnt yet 7.0, i just thought it was...
<btdown> ilba7r: Ok thanks. Im off to check ;)
<mitch_> thanks ilba7r  i mean i have a good amount of hd space   (30gb)  so i dont mind having to leave gnome in there sitting arround i just dont want to run into probelms ive only been running linux for a week ,   (im and ax Microsoftie)
<netventure> atf: I have the 7.0 RC3 tarballs, thanks though
<ilba7r_> good luck than mitch_
<aftertaf> mitch_:  what is your pc specs?
<YukiIkyuta> aftertaf, 800mhz.
<YukiIkyuta> 64MiB RMA.
<YukiIkyuta> RAM*
<aftertaf> ok, and 64m ram? ouch
<ubuntu__> hojohojo
<YukiIkyuta> SD 100 RAM at that.
<YukiIkyuta> ubuntu__, johojojo?
<aftertaf> with e17 itll be fast, until you try to load any application ... :/
<ubuntu__> linux rules
<YukiIkyuta> ubuntu__, we all agree.
<alexandre> aftertaf: I just did. I actually did it too all the lines (replaced "800x600" with "1024x768" "800x600" to avoid typos). It doesn't change anything. In the resolution applet, I only get 800x600 and 640x480...
<mitch_> aftertaf ,   im running  800mhz celeron, 64mb ram, 30gb harddrive,  Blazzing fast cable connection.
<netventure> aft: ran into compilation issues with X7.0 RC3, not able to figure out, so was looking for the .deb's
<aftertaf> alexandre:  you'll need tor estart x again...
<aftertaf> netventure:  what was the error?
<netventure> aftertaf: I was building with the script from the X.org site
<alexandre> aftertaf: I already did "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (twice even)
<netventure> afttertaf: encparse.c:52: error: parse error before "FontFilePtr"
<mitch_> I was running 64+32 mb ram but the 32mb chip died on me thats why i been running into these ram hog program problems
<aftertaf> alexandre:  weird......
<netventure> aftertaf: occurrend when compiling libfontenc
<aftertaf> netventure:  anyone in #xorg ?
<aftertaf> mitch_:  www.ebay.com
<aftertaf> :] 
<mitch_> haha
<netventure> aftertaf: did'nt check, will headthere
<ilba7r_> mitch_ have a look at this http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<mitch_> I switched to linux because it was free,  went with ubuntu because it was free,   im not gonna put anymoney into this old computer.  theres no need,   theres ways around my problem without hardware
<mitch_> thanks for the link ilba7r_  checking it out now
<CaptainMorgan> i mounted my linux partion to /media/lda2 in Live... it's a lot of data.. alot that I don't have enough dvd's for.. how can I temporarily store in Win and reaccess it later?
<alexandre> aftertaf: thanks for your help and patience so far. I'll keep trying.
<CaptainMorgan> sudo mount /media/lda2 /dev/(Win)/tempstorage/ ?
<ilba7r_> captainmorgan i guess your win is ntfs right
<CaptainMorgan> yep
<ilba7r_> captainmorgan if so you might run to some prob
<Knight_Lord> mitch_ windowmaker works quite well for low memory
<mitch_> Knight_Lord thanks
<ilba7r_> captainmorgan i would never recommend writing to ntfs
<aftertaf> alexandre:  you could also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and specify 1024*768 ;)
<ilba7r_> if you have another partition than write to it
<CaptainMorgan> k
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotflu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<CaptainMorgan> command for checking the amount of data the mounted partition?
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  df -h
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: if it's just the data you're after you can backup the /home directory only
<rosen> aaah ... back with a clean install :)
<CaptainMorgan> redguy. well I wanted some user settings too.. in xorg, etc, var/ urs
<CaptainMorgan> etc
<egytrack> What Is Ubuntu DVD , i mean what's on it did someone try it ?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I check the amount of the /home directory ?
<BockBilbo> hey
<alexandre> aftertaf: that sounds interesting. I'm trying right now.
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: sudo du -sh /home
<BockBilbo> i think there is a problem with the vesafb kernel module and reiserfs
<egytrack> dose anyone have the Ubuntu DVD ?
<BockBilbo> anyone knows something about that?
<tibi> after updating my dapper, I get a bunch of ugly errors from perl/debconf/gtk, so I can't reconfigure my X, or start it
<BockBilbo> tibi, why are you using dapper?
<BockBilbo> it is unstable
<CaptainMorgan> cuz dapper sounds cool
<redguy|work> egytrack: I always thought that the DVD is the live CD and install CD combined together
<tibi> BockBilbo: for fun and profit :)
<BockBilbo> tooo unstable
<BockBilbo> oh... so whatever
<BockBilbo> xD
<CaptainMorgan> redguy - that command produced an inaccurate result... no way that's right
<tibi> BockBilbo: so I should go back to breezy?
<BockBilbo> tibi, i would
<egytrack> redguy|work , so what's on the DVD ?
<tibi> I like being on bleeding edge (when it works)
<BockBilbo> i usually switch to the unstable version one month before the final release
<CaptainMorgan> why ?
<BockBilbo> by that time the stability is much higher
<tibi> when's dapper to be released?
<CaptainMorgan> april 06
<BockBilbo> april 2006
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: huh? how do you know that's not right?
<tibi> no fun till then? :(
<BockBilbo> well
<egytrack> redguy|work , what you found on the DVD ?
<BockBilbo> i bet youll have much fun if you install it now
<BockBilbo> xD
<CaptainMorgan> 212k in home.. I know I have more than that in home
<BockBilbo> lol
<CaptainMorgan> for sure
<redguy|work> egytrack: I didn't use it. I don't have it.
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: you are on the live cd, right?
<CaptainMorgan> more like 14 gigs in home alone
<egytrack> you told me that you " thought that the DVD is the live CD and install CD combined together "
<CaptainMorgan> yep
<looksaus> is there a suggested way to sync Evolution calendar, tasks and mail for a really small office with basicly 1 laptop and 1 desktop to sync?
<tibi> BockBilbo: I've upgraded from breezy, it's my main working station
<CaptainMorgan> but im in the /home mounted dir
<redguy|work> CaptainMorgan: sudo du -sh <path to your home dir on the mounted drive>
<egytrack> Guys what's on the DVD Then .. there is no info about that ?!
<BockBilbo> tibi bad idea
<CaptainMorgan> d'oh
<alexandre> aftertaf: We've made progress there!! I got it to 1024x768@60Hz...
<BockBilbo> if you want to try out dapper, you should use a secondary computer
<dooglus> BockBilbo: or a chroot would do
<redguy|work> egytrack: yes, that's what I told you. Does that imply that I *know* what is on the DVD?
<sauron_the_mad> hello ppl! how do i make vcl the standardplayer?
<egytrack> redguy|work , nvm
<egytrack> why no body answer me then ... and tell me what's on the dvd no body try it ?
<egytrack> or no body have it ?
<tibi> BockBilbo: I've changed in source.list from dapper to breezy, ran apt-get update, but apt-get dist-upgrade says there are no packages to install. What should I do?
<blizzkid> Anyone knows if something like BluePhoneElite exists for linux?
<ejofee> how do i query an installed deb for wherever its files are?
<dooglus> ejofee: dpkg -L
<weissi> ejofee;: dpkg -L <pkg>
<ejofee> dooglus: thank you
<egytrack> why keep ignore me guys ?!!
<ejofee> dooglus, weissi: what if i am not so sure about the exact name of the package, either? it seems dpkg doesn't support regexp or *
<dooglus> egytrack: if anyone knows, they'll answer
<dooglus> ejofee: dpkg -l will list installed packages
<ejofee> egytrack: what was the asnwer?
<ejofee> egytrack: what was your question?
<ejofee> dooglus: thank you
<rosen> egytrack, I have downloaded and burned the DVD, and it seemed to me to be the exact same thing as the liveCD .. but then I'm a noob (wich is why I didnt answer)
<PsyberOne> tibi if I remember correctly, synaptic/apt upgrades based on actual package version thus breezy packages will have lower versions than dapper so nothing will be marked to update
<soudk> where french ubuntu irc ???
<PsyberOne> one of the weakness' of apt is rollbacks are fairly difficult
<dooglus> ejofee: this will give a better list of packages installed:  COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}'
<BdGraue> hello, any german here? or a german ubuntu-channel available?
<BockBilbo> tibi, thats obvious
<bulio|lap> anyone know of a fast mirror for ubuntu 5.04?
<weissi> ejofee: try e.g. `dpkg -l mozilla-fi\* | grep "^ii"`
<BockBilbo> i think you cannot downgrade to hoary from breezy
<bulio|lap> I'm not
<bulio|lap>  I burned 3 CDs of 5.10
<bulio|lap> <bulio|lap> all gave me debootstrap errors
<BockBilbo> maybe someone here knows how to do it, but i think it is impossible
<BockBilbo> you should reinstall hoary from the begining
<PsyberOne> from what I've read to get back to breezy outside of a very painstaking dpkg -i --force-all <select all breezy versions>
<bulio|lap> I want to re-install
<tibi> BockBilbo: I've burned a cd, I'll need to mount the cdrom in this comp
<PsyberOne> re-install is the best way to go
<bulio|lap> its unsualble the system atm
<BdGraue> kann hier jemand deutsch?
<rosen> what does the command CP do ?
<bulio|lap> but where can I get hoary?
<bulio|lap> I tried upgrading from 4.10
<bulio|lap> screwed my system up
<bulio|lap> now I wanna try 5.x
<BdGraue> ich htte gerne mal die info, wie ich meine systeminfo unter ubuntu und xchat aufrufen kann, von live-cd, ich kenne das mit /exec -o infobash -v3, aber das klappt nicht
<bulio|lap> so where can I get a version older than 5.1
<bulio|lap> like 5.04 or something
<rosen> on second thought ... is there somewhere I can find a list of terminal commands ? .. I will try to update my box manually and would like to know eactly what it is I am doing
<aftertaf> bulio|lap:  you can get the iso from the website, that way no upgrading
<_jason> !de
<aftertaf> rosen , !cli
<ubotflu> methinks de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<BockBilbo> bulio|lap, there arent such versions
<aftertaf> and man apt
<bulio|lap> I burnt 3CDs of breezy
<rosen> !cli
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<bulio|lap> all gave me problems
<BdGraue> thx
<BockBilbo> ubuntus version are made by the year and the month of the release
<bulio|lap> can you link me to another version
<rosen> aftertaf thanks !
<dooglus> rosen: open a terminal, hit tab, wait a few seconds, and say 'y' when it asks.  that'll list all the commands.
<bulio|lap> not breezy
<BockBilbo> 5.10 means october 2005
<bulio|lap> like a later version of hoary
<BockBilbo> x example
<gand__> How can I open port 21 to allow FTP service?
<BockBilbo> *for
<bulio|lap> look
<bulio|lap> 5.10 is giving me problems
<bulio|lap> I just want an older version
<rosen> dooglus, yeah but it was so that I could have it on th side while copy/pasting ;)
<bulio|lap> which will be better than my 4.10 CD
<Tomcat_> bulio|lap: Like... 5.04? :)
<ejofee> dooglus, weissi: thank you
<BockBilbo> 4.10 is warty, isnt it?
<Tomcat_> BockBilbo: Correct.
<BockBilbo> wow
<BockBilbo> try hoary , search for it on the ubuntu site
<ejofee> it seems ubuntu doesn't have the fonts on the expected path
<BockBilbo> though breezy should be fine
<ejofee> some apps don't detect them (apps from ubuntu repos)
<bulio|lap> I get this
<bulio|lap> on 3 Cds
<clint_> d
<bulio|lap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76316
<bulio|lap> 3 Cds caused that
<ejofee> anybody here use vncserver / vncviewer?
<soundray> ejofee, yes
<dooglus> ejofee: ubuntu has 'remote desktop' which is compatible with vncviewer
<bulio|lap> so where can I get hoary hedgehog?
<tibi> I should be able to install breezy from a iso image mounted from my drive, right?
<soundray> tibi, no
<tibi> soundray: hmm. Why?
<soundray> tibi, if you can manage to *boot* your ISO image, then you can install.
<minimec> Hi. Sorry to disturb you with this silly problem. Since the first day with 'breezy' I had quiet a lot of problems with the totem-mozilla-plugin. the totem-gstreamer never worked (I always have this "can't play //fd0:" error), while the totem-xine package gave me a black screen but nothing else. Now I hear, that some people succeeded with this fu..ing plugin. How can I get this plugin to work?
<jim3> hello everyone!
<rosen> I just pasted two(!) lines of commands and understood what I was doing !
<rosen> ....and there was much rejoice
<donza> :)
<dooglus> well done rosen!
<aftertaf> rosen:  yay
<rosen> anyone need some help ?
* rosen giggles
<alexandre> aftertaf: If you're still watching, I found the cause of my screen resolution problem.
<alexandre> aftertaf: I've got a NVIDIA board.
<odat> hi everyone
<alexandre> aftertaf: /var/log/Xorg.0.log told me 1024x768 wasn't a valid mode for the frequency I had chosen.
<odat> i have now gotten all steaming media to work (including wmv) under gstreamer and totem  :)
<aftertaf> really?
<aftertaf> okkkkkk
<alexandre> aftertaf: So I'm tweaking around with different frequencies. Until now, I get it to work @ 60Hz with HorizSync 28-49 and VertRefresh 43-72...
<aftertaf> hehe did you get it with dpkg-reconf?
<minimec> odat: how did you do that?
<ejofee> dooglus: i want it accessed from other distros
<alexandre> aftertaf: dpkg-reconfigure got me on the way. I compared the xorg.conf it gave me with my original. The only noticeable difference was in the refresh rates.
<ejofee> soundray, dooglus: realvnc or tightvnc?
<alexandre> aftertaf: (and in the fact that i had already filled in 1024x768)
<odat> minimec, a little extension for firefox it also allows you to download the streaming media if you want to :) And i was finally able to get rid of that stupid pitdll gstreamer plugin that never works
<aftertaf> cooool
<aftertaf> :)
<minimec> odat: what's the name of the extension?
<alexandre> aftertaf: So thanks a lot for the hinting. I'm still tweaking to get it at least at 75 Hz, which is what I had with Windows.
<aftertaf> armagetron rox :=)
<snpz> alexandre, write down in xorg.conf VSync un H-Sync corrent frequencies
<snpz> correct
<odat> minimec, mediaplayerconnectivity  you have to change some of the settings a little but its not hard at all  its all through a gui
<soundray> ejofee, I use both with varying results. tightvnc often has the edge.
<alexandre> snpz: How do I know the correct frequencies? Can I just write 75 Hz?
<odat> minimec, if you get it and you want some help with the settings let me know
<snpz> alexandre, no no no
<ejofee> soundray, dooglus: don't you experience some problems with fonts?
<snpz> look up in google
<odat> lololol hahahaha fuck you microsoft lol
<minimec> odat: found the extension. THX I gonna try that now :-)
<snpz> hSync un vSync for your monitor
<odat> minimec, cool it really made my day
<soundray> ejofee, no.
<alexandre> snpz: All right, I'll try that. Otherwise, can't I write down the frequencies the screen tells me (front button) when I am in a working mode in another OS?
<soundray> ejofee, have you looked at /etc/vnc.conf?
<rosen> #flood
<Jaymac> wow.. lot of updates today
<snpz> alexandre, u have to set those frequencies. After Ctrl+Alt+Backspace u will be able to change resolution in GUI mode
<siriusnova> hola
<rosen> !clist
<ubotflu> rosen: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<rosen> no habla ?
<ejofee> soundray: yes, i have. it shows the default vnc font paths are not adapted to the ubuntu default font paths, which is incredible, seeing that both kubuntu and tightvnc belong to the same ubuntu... project or whatever
<alexandre> snpz, aftertaf: All right!! Even got me up to 85 Hz! Thank you guys!
<siriusnova> hey guys I hav a stupid question but how do I get the Mail Notification App in the System Preferences menu to use SSL with my university imap server? the in-band SS/TLS and SSL/TLS boxes are greyed out :(
<soundray> I am planning to set up a kiosk-like system (limited access to programs, fixed configuration) with Ubuntu. I'm looking for hints, pointers and experiences.
<varsendagger> what is the deal with ubotu  does he have the flu?
<siriusnova> I dont want to use plaintext
<snpz> alexandre, have fun
<snpz> :)
<ananth126> snpz: ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt +/- ?
<aftertaf> bksp
<snpz> ananth126, for xserver restart i use Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<snpz> ;)
<ananth126> ok :)
<minimec> odat: Oh Lord, it's a miracle!
<soundray> ejofee, yeah, an incredible failure. Have you considered filing a bug?
<varsendagger> soundray,  should be pretty easy, what programs are you setting
<odat> minimec, pretty cool huh
<siriusnova> anyone got any ideas?
<ananth126> any idea why +/- wont change the screen resolution in xorg ?
<soundray> varsendagger, firefox and a basic word processor, possibly AbiWord.
<odat> minimec, i tweaked the setting quite a bit there is one in there that say display direct url that one allows you to right click on it and save it to your harddrive :) lololol yea
<minimec> odat: Yeah, I think, this is it.
<minimec> odat: I gonna check the settings soon. But now I just wanna play around a bit :-)
<odat> minimec, now i uninstalled the gstreamer plugin pitdll because it sucks and i didn't want it to get in the way of this new firefox miracle
<afd_> BockBilbo, I'm in X. I don't know what I did, but now X seems to be working again, complete with gnome :)
<rosen> !list
<ubotflu> rumour has it, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<alexandre> I've got to say, this channel is great! Especially the people in it (I'm thinking about aftertaf who seems to be everywhere helping everybody, and the rest of you of course)! It's sometimes a bit hard to follow with all the different conversations going on at the same time. But it's nice to know you can count on a real community. I'll come back from time to time and try to help people as well... THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
<varsendagger> you could do a server install and then apt-get a small windows manager (fluxbox openbox even afterstep )  and then
<BockBilbo> afd_, :)
<BockBilbo> gotta go
<BockBilbo> bye
<aftertaf> lol alexandre im a half-newb who has picked a thing or two up, thats all. but thx :)
<rosen> !listvals
<aftertaf> ps right now i'm playing games :)
<snpz> alexandre, that's the reason i'm here
<rosen> !listvals commands
<ubotflu> Factoid search of 'commands' by value (12 shown): alias ;; msg the bot ;; cli ;; ask ;; wajig ;; msgthebot ;; ask #DEL# ;; commands ;; shell ;; cli #DEL# ;; bash ;; man.
<rosen> aaah there we go !
<rosen> !cli
<ubotflu> I guess cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<varsendagger> soundray, that was for you
<siriusnova> what apps do you guys use for mail notification?
<siriusnova> or applet
<soundray> varsendagger, that would be a good way to do it.
<varsendagger> up there ^
<varsendagger> and then you could add you new users CLI
<soundray> varsendagger, I was wondering though whether anyone had gone the other way, stripping down Gnome or KDE.
<shanonx> how do I uninstall Gaim?
<varsendagger> pretty easy setting permissions if you read the user man
<varsendagger> you could try to install the server then apt-get gnome
<rosen> Can someone break this line up into smaller 'understandable' bits ? ... I'm trying to figure out the context in linux commands and this one is a little hard
<rosen> sudo tar zcvf apt.tgz /etc/apt/ /var/lib/apt/ /var/cache/apt/
<soundray> varsendagger, there's plenty of RAM and bogomips, but I want to reduce the risk of users messing with the configuration.
<varsendagger> soundray, or look aoround and find a slim version gnome in the debian sources
<soundray> So there isn't anything like a Kiosk project that you know of?
<rosen> I figured out 'auth as root' - 'pack it as a *.tar' - 'use the file apt.tgz' ... but then there is 3 locations and I have no idea why they are there
<ananth126> rosen: it extracts just those directories in the tar file iirc
<varsendagger> soundray, ther eprobably is i'd look into Ubuntu.org or freshmeat.net
<Jaymac> ubuntu.org is not ubuntu
<rosen> ananth126, aah so it's because it needs all three directories to make a backup of my new repositories !
<varsendagger> soundray, also http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php
<CaptainMorgan> how can you send whole folders across web? any hosts? or?
<varsendagger> * may or maynot work
<CaptainMorgan> single files sux
<ananth126> rosen: /etc for the config files, /var/lib and /var/cache for the .deb and extracted files
<CaptainMorgan> I mean I can't burn anything to cd cuz Im in LIVE
<soundray> varsendagger, thanks for your input. Sorry, I didn't mean to make you search the web for me. I was looking for someone who maybe had "been there, done that".
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  tar
<CaptainMorgan> tar ?
<CaptainMorgan> what's that?
<soundray> varsendagger, ...and bought the T-shirt :)
<ananth126> tar = tape archive :)
<CaptainMorgan> omg
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  type man tar, for command syntax
<aftertaf> !tar
<aftertaf> CaptainMorgan:  or fileroller.
<ananth126> well, originally..... but it is used to club files together... along with a (de)compression tool like gzip/bzip2
<rosen> ananth126, ah lovely ... I'm starting to understand a wee bit now :D
<kwtm> CaptainMorgan: tar will let you put a whole bunch of files into a single file.  It's not compressed, so you might want to "tar" a whole bunch of files, and then use "bzip2" or "gzip" to compress it
<shanonx> anyone know how to remove Gaim if .... "sudo apt-get remove Gaim" isnt working...?
<deltron> shanonx: use lowercase
<aftertaf> deltron:    ;)
<looksaus> is there a suggested way to sync Evolution calendar, tasks and mail for a really small office with basicly 1 laptop and 1 desktop to sync (eventually one or two more)?
<janne_Newbie> hi fellows....i have some trouple with my kingston traveller....
<janne_Newbie> why doesnt my ubuntu see usb memory pen...
<aftertaf> janne_Newbie:  check in /media for it
<janne_Newbie> i got infos by using lsusb...
<janne_Newbie> i just checked....there isnt usb dir....
<Jaymac> mine is mounted in media/
<janne_Newbie> yes ihave it too before i putted newest ubuntu...
<Jaymac> want to have a go at mounting it manually?
<varsendagger> soundray, no prob
<janne_Newbie> how to mount manually?
<Jaymac> 2 secs
<varsendagger> those are just two great linux resources and kiosk is a project that really interest me
<Jaymac> Right janne..
<Jaymac> first off
<janne_Newbie> yes...?
<Jaymac> create a folder in /media
<janne_Newbie> yes...?
<Jaymac> sudo mkdir /media/usbkey or whatever
<Jaymac> then open up a text editor
<Jaymac> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Jaymac> the problem with this is that it will try to mount it every time you switch on the computer
<janne_Newbie> yes...?
<Jaymac> hang on.. there's a better weay
<Jaymac> way*
<wssyx> what is the Root PWD 
<rosen> when I have switched /charset in Xchat, will it remember it after a reboot ?
<wssyx> list
<janne_Newbie> ok...whats better....thing to do it...(i dont have dir: etc/fstab)
<Jaymac> /etc/fstab is a file not a directory
<janne_Newbie> oh...sorry
<Jaymac> and if you dont have it you don't have any mounted hard drives :)
<janne_Newbie> =(
<varsendagger> soundray, hey i found a project called mozilla-kiosk that might be of relavance
<Jaymac> mine is plug and play..
<Jaymac> i have a 512MB disgo usb key
<Jaymac> i'm experimenting
<janne_Newbie> i have kingston traveller elite 1g....and before it worked fine (out of the box)
<aftertaf> Jaymac:  it should automount
<ilba7r_> hanne_Newbie it should work automatically when you plug the jumpdrive
<janne_Newbie> ?
<janne_Newbie> what jumpdrive?
<Jaymac> now what happens when you plug it in?
<janne_Newbie> nothing....comp seems to keep busy little time...
<shanonx> deltron: Package gaim is not installed, so not removed
<shanonx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<janne_Newbie> but nothing pops on screen
<rosen> how can J2SE Runtime Environment for firefox be 60Mb worh of data :O ... that makes no sense at all
<Ng> rosen: it's probably not ;)
<rosen> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<rosen>   j2re1.4
<rosen> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rosen> Need to get 22.5MB of archives.
<rosen> After unpacking 60.3MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Ng> that's a full java runtime, it's more than just a browser plugin
<Ng> also, that one is rubbish
<aeon17x> rosen: Get the one from Sun.
<rosen> oh goodiee :O
<xychix> xscan.c: In function open_window:
<xychix> xscan.c:143: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<Ng> it's blackdown and doesn't work very well, Sun's is far better. See the RestrictedFormats wiki page :)
<rosen> that's a little late now ;)
<xychix> xscan.c: In function getaddresses:
<xychix> xscan.c:152: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function malloc
<xychix> xscan.c: In function main:
<xychix> xscan.c:213: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<xychix> bugware
<aeon17x> xychix: do not post it all here, use the pastebin.
<rosen> I'm allready installing the other one ! bleh
<soundray> come on people, this place isn't for pasting
<aeon17x> rosen: it's up to you.
<Ng> rosen: if it's just downloading it and hasn't started unpacking/setting up you can just ctrl-c it
<rosen> oooh nice one Ng
<rosen> thanks
<janne_Newbie> another guestion....what happent if i put my linux harddrive to other machine...and then i put it back to orginal machine...?
<janne_Newbie> does linux keep up changes?
<aftertaf> janne_Newbie:  you'll break your ide cable ;)
<redguy|work> janne_Newbie: it will burn both computers, but not the harddrive
<soundray> varsendagger, that's nice
<aftertaf> janne_Newbie:  depends on hardware in both, but it "should" work (tm)
<janne_Newbie> so ubuntu "reads" ur hardware at start...?
<Ng> some of it, yes
<redguy|work> janne_Newbie: made a stupid joke, sorry
<VVC> hi!
<janne_Newbie> yes...i saw...=)
<redvelvet> hello all
<aftertaf> janne_Newbie:  that is the goal of the new version of ubuntu : dapper, with udev
<dxdemetriou> hi
<janne_Newbie> i just thinked this bec i did it....and maybe thats why my kingston doesnt work...
<redguy|work> hi to all people who have said 'hi' or 'hello'
<aftertaf> janne_Newbie:  but it may do it now already, to a certain extent
<VVC> any idea how do i use certain softwares (accounting pakage) in Ubuntu? I am currently using it in xp
<soundray> !hi
<ubotflu> hi!
<redvelvet> I just installed ubuntu, and have been using fedora rarely in the past.  so i have some experiance
<redguy|work> hi
<janne_Newbie> udev?
<redvelvet> but when installing... it says I need a c compiler
<aftertaf> !tell redvelvet about be
<VVC> any expert here on ubuntu?
<aftertaf> !build-essential
<ubotflu> I haven't a clue, aftertaf
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotflu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<ilba7r_> !info build-essential
<Ng> VVC: some windows software works in WINE, some doesn't
<ubotflu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<aftertaf> VVC:  what is the software, you have WINE which could work, or you can use a virtual machine if need be
<redvelvet> do i just put that command into the terminal?
<dxdemetriou> I want me too to work some programs in ubuntu 2.10, but some says that works on xp or 2000. I change the settings in winetools, but the setup says that is not ok the o.s. Any ideas?
<aftertaf> redvelvet:  yep. close synaptic first and install that, it will install things to make software
<Ng> redvelvet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<VVC> how can i install virtual machine?
<VVC> I have my accounting pakage which is windows based.
<redvelvet> thanks man, you're a great help
<aftertaf> VVC:  qemu can install windows without it being on the pc for real. but wine would be a better first bet
<redvelvet> (i dont think i have synaptic)
<aftertaf> redvelvet:   ;)
<VVC> were do i get wine.. ?
<redvelvet> hehehe 20,000 people log onto my computer
<aftertaf> VVC:  does it have any special dependendies? does it install a borland DBE or sth nasty like that?
<aftertaf> !wine
<VVC> no idea!
<Ng> VVC: what is it called?
<VVC> Tally
<Ng> there are wine compatibility lists on the web
<aftertaf> !tell VVC about wine
<VVC> using ubuntu for the first time!
<janne_Newbie> u can get wine via synaptic...
<Ng> winehq.com suggests that tally won't work very well in wine
<Ng> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=328
<janne_Newbie> and xwine to put it work in gui...
<redvelvet> aftertaf, i ran into a problem.  could not get lock /var/lib/dbkg/lock
<soundray> VVC, switching to Ubuntu is an opportunity to get rid of programs that limit your freedom. Why not try to find original Linux software that suits your needs?
<redvelvet> aftertaf, another process is using it
<aftertaf> http://itekinfomatic.com/ for tally... i doubt it would work in wine. maybe a vpc.
<janne_Newbie> tested games....creatures 3 and Shadow Watch...
<soundray> VVC, admittedly in the case of accounting s/w, that can be difficult...
<aftertaf> redvelvet:  ps -A | more and look for apt, dpkg, synaptic
<redguy||work> shoot, disconnected in the middle of writing :/
<redvelvet> okay, thanks.  didnt know I had it
<VVC> do u have any good software in could sitch too?
<soundray> VVC, check out http://lwn.net/Articles/149383/
<VVC> also can u help me find site were i could try softwares available for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> how hard is it to take a source code for a linux app and make it run on windows?
<redguy||work> gnomefreak: this depends on the app I think
<VVC> is there a way i can use Google talk in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ok ty redguy|work
<janne_Newbie> And anyway....but ur linux box to game machine...with these games...Enemy Territory, ET-F(fortress), True Combat Elite(ET mod)....Vendetta(space simulator)...
<soundray> VVC, the package manager lets you install everything on a 'trial basis'. I.e. if you don't like an app, you can remove it without a trace and not endanger your system stability.
<Ng> gnomefreak: depends on the application, but it generally won't be easy
<gnomefreak> damnit
<Ng> gnomefreak: it may have been ported already though
<rosen> wget is the command for retrieving things from an URL right ?
<Ng> quite a few things have been
<gnomefreak> ok ill look for one for her for windows than ty
<Ng> gnomefreak: what are you looking for?
<soundray> VVC, I know that Skype works in Ubuntu - not sure about Google Talk.
<aftertaf> not yet
<aftertaf> gaim will.
<VVC> ok..
<VVC> gaim does not include google talk!
<ejofee> synaptic says "Preconfiguring packages ..." and it stops here. ("failed to apply all changes! scroll in the terminal buffer to see what went wrong.")
<redguy||work> doesn't google talk use jabber anyway?
<gnomefreak> gperiodic its a wonderful app and me and a  freind are both taking same classes in jan and it would be really helpful to her also
<redvelvet> yay its working
<Jaymac> the IM protocol with google talk works.. not sure about voip
<gnomefreak> RedGhost, yes im pretty sure it does
<Ng> gnomefreak: probably a bit specialised to havev been ported
<redvelvet> what do you guys suggest for an itunes like program on linux
<Jaymac> redvelvet i havent found anything decent yet
<ananth126> redvelvet: amarok
<Jaymac> i use mms
<Jaymac> xmms
<redguy||work> gnomefreak: you might have luck with running it with cygwin...
<ananth126> its not as good as itunes but at least the interface is quite similar
<redvelvet> is rythmbox worth keeping
<janne_Newbie> i use only rythm...=)
<soundray> redvelvet, there was a review on LWN: http://lwn.net/Articles/160704/
<redvelvet> i am going to try installing the other codecs... and see if I like it
<VVC> can i import my mails/addressbook from outlook to ubunti - evolution?
<soundray> I think the Grumpy Editor series is great...
<gnomefreak> redguy|work,  it runs fine on linux i need it to run on windows and if im not mistaken cygwin makes windows games/apps run on linux
<ananth126> rythmbox didnt recognize most of my mp3 files - not a valid audio stream :(
<jimygc> hi
<Jaymac> does amarok play m4a ok?
<soundray> gnomefreak, gperiodic depends on glib, gtk and other graphics libraries, which makes it difficult to port, even with Cygwin.
<redguy||work> gnomefreak: nope, that is what wine does.
<gnomefreak> cygwin doesnt allow you to play win games/apps on linux????????
<redguy||work> soundray: correct me if i'm wrong: running software with cywin requires recompiling, right?
<Ng> soundray: glib and gtk are already ported
<tucoz> what happened to ubotu?
<Ng> soundray: evolution/xchat/gaim all use them
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotflu> thanks gnomefreak :)
<redguy||work> gnomefreak: you are mistaking it with cedega perhaps
<gnomefreak> ubotfly yw :)
<gnomefreak> yes maybe sorry about that
<soundray> redguy|work, unless it's already in the Cygwin repo's
* mettallicat da os bon dias ........
<Ng> cygwin doesn't tend to be very graphical, does it?
<dxdemetriou> hi. My messages are seen by others?
<Ng> things like gaim/xchat/evolution that have been ported are usually done as standalone ports
<soundray> Ng, it'll still be a fair amount of work, not least because of the lib dependencies.
<Ng> dxdemetriou: yes
<dooglus> Ng: cygwin includes x.org
<Ng> dooglus: that's irrelevant, we're talking about ports here
<dooglus> Ng: ports of what?
<Ng> soundray: and as I said just now, most of the libraries are ported
<redvelvet> installing plugins told me i need a gstreamer
<Ng> dooglus: you don't run the windows port of gaim in an X server, it runs as a native window
<Ng> soundray: in fact all of the libraries it depends on have been ported
<soundray> Ng, I know what you said. gnomefreak will still have to do a fair amount of work if he wants to port gperiodic to Cygwin.
<dooglus> Ng: I was arguing with your "cygwin isn't graphical" statement/question
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> Hi guys/gals?
<Ng> soundray: correct, although I still contend cygwin wouldnt be the correct approach
<Ng> dooglus: ok
<redguy||work> Ng: yup, but it doesn't depend on cygwin
<Ng> exactly!
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> I am wondering if I can run PearPC on ubuntu 5.10? or if a .deb is available for it?
<dooglus> Ng: cygwin may look like it's just a terminal app at first glance, but it includes an X server and X apps, so yes, it's graphical too...
<redguy||work> the_REAL_SLIM_SH: ask uncle google
<Ng> dooglus: ok, well we're talkig about native ports, so cygwin is still irrelevant
<redvelvet> anyone know everything i need to install to get my rythmbox to play mp3's
<Ng> redvelvet: you probably need the gstreamer0.8-mad package from universe
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> lol... good answer, I have and surprisingly, I don't see anything about ubuntu on the official PearPC site also
<dxdemetriou> Is there another program like winetools that can try to install any program and not only from the list? If I try to install a program for 2000 or xp it says that the operating system is not ok, and it doesn't give the reason
<redvelvet> will the debian version work?
<soundray> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, search for a debian package.
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> thanks soundray!
<Ng> redvelvet: it's in ubuntu's repositories. Have a look at the RestrictedFormats page in the ubuntu wiki
<redvelvet> thanks
<teroedni> :D
* akurashy boogies in
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how can I install in breezy xfce ver 4.2.3.2
<drcode> the apt-get say 4.2.2 is the last ver
<samuel_> How can I run cgi scripts locally?
<redvelvet> i looked at the wiki, it said the file was in the repository.
<redguy||work> drcode: any particular reason why you want 4.2.3 ?
<rosen> to refresh my gnome I use the killall command ? ... or will that just shut everything down and not reload it ?
<Jaymac> anyone got amarok working with m4a?
<redvelvet> im confused at what that is..
<drcode> the 4.2.2 get hung when I try to quit
<Ron_o> drcode: you can install anything just like in gnome
<gjk> ?
<redguy||work> !
<ubotflu> Syntax error in line 1, redguy||work
<drcode> k
<Ron_o> drcode: look in settings > synaptic package manager...
<shinu> anyone here compiled the newest k3b under breezy?
<Ron_o> or use apt-get in a terminal window
<drcode> thanx
<ejofee> what is this error? "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file"
<ejofee> it broke my dpkg!
<aftertaf> ejofee:  what were you installing?
<ejofee> aftertaf: fuse / sshfs stuff
<aftertaf> shinu:  no, used the package
<ejofee> aftertaf: now it is uninstalled
<shinu> im often getting : "growisofs did not exit cleanly" errors trying to burn dvdrws. but the files seem to be alright, just that it doesnt do the md5 check on the files :/
<aftertaf> ejofee:  it needs a 'fuse' group
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen to refresh my gnome I use the killall command ? ... or will that just shut everything down and not reload it ? --> Just press CTRL+ALT+BKSPC, it will restart gnome for you
<shinu> aftertaf: i need a feature in the newest k3b... thats why i compiled
<ejofee> aftertaf: would you advise me to create that group?
<dooglus> aftertaf: but it should have made one automatically
<aftertaf> ejofee:  ok. seems it has removed the group but the postremoval file mentions it.
<ejofee> it, who? dpkg?!
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, hehe allright, I allready did the command though ;>
<aftertaf> dooglus:  yeah but on removal, maybe it removed it too fast
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, living on the edge... or something
<dooglus> sounds like a bug that needs reporting
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: and what happens?
<aftertaf> yep
<ejofee> aftertaf: why (on earth!) should dpkg now *always* need a group created by an app which i have uninstalled in the meantime anyway?!
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, it reloaded gnome, just as I had hoped
<ejofee> aftertaf: now dpkg won't do anything at all!
<aftertaf> ejofee:  what is the current state? it was being removed and it crashes, ?
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: lol and thats what you wanted? right?
<dooglus> ejofee: i think dpkg knows that it hasn't completely nremoved fuse, and keeps trying to
<ejofee> aftertaf: adept, synaptic fail to work and install any further package
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, yep .. all is fine and dandy .. now all I need to do is figure out how to install the sun java bit ... then my firefox should be all up to date
<ejofee> dooglus: is it a known issue for dpkg to be that insistent (in such a way that it will fail doing anything else)?
<aftertaf> ejofee:  in that case, go to   /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and edit the .postinst file for that package.....
<dxdemetriou> Can I configure my mouse manually in ubuntu 2.10 in Gnome?
<aftertaf> fuse.postrm  i mean.....   ejofee
<ejofee> aftertaf: "that package" WHAT package? dpgk doesn't work with ANY package anymore.
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: open your synaptic, goto Settings -> repos
<aftertaf> ejofee:  the package that caused the problem is 'fuse', yes or no?
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: then click on add and add the multiverse and universe, if you havent already done that
<ejofee> aftertaf: yes, but again... is it a known issue for dpkg to be that insistent (in such a way that it will fail doing anything else)?
<ejofee> aftertaf: i also want to understand the situation
<ejofee> aftertaf: (even if it's easy to quick fix it)
<aftertaf> ejofee:  edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/fuse.postrm   and remove any references to removing a group called fuse, then try again, with sudo apt-get -f install.
<gnomefreak> whats the easiest way to move files from desktop to home folder?
<dooglus> communication breakdown?
<ejofee> aftertaf: ok, thank you
<aftertaf> ejofee:  dpkg needs things to be completely ok on install:removal, otherwise it will fail
<aftertaf> ejofee:  not ideal, i admit ;)
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, I think I did that allready .. allthough i did it manually (to learn ;P )
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> then do this in shell: sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package
<ejofee> aftertaf: so it's specially designed to either force perfect functionality or fail to work?
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  mv ~/desktop/file ~/
<ejofee> aftertaf: ok, got it. not ideal, indeed, as long as not (quite) practical.
<aftertaf> ejofee:  could well be......
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: you also need to download a file from sun's website, let me get the URL
<gnomefreak> aftertaf, just change word file to filename?
<aftertaf> ejofee:  there are command options you can use to force it to process despite the error,    see dpkg -force -help
<dooglus> gnomefreak: and s/d/D/
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  yep
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: go here: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp and download the package you need (make sure you download the .bin file)
<redvelvet> HAHASHDOAIFH im playing mp3's!!!
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, was I supposed to run the fakeroot command aswell ?
<aftertaf> *  dpkg --force-help even
<ejofee> aftertaf: then again, why should *that* operation take a higher priority? what if the very thing i am doing would be to simply uninstall that app, which would solve the problem at a lower level? it's silly it doesn't allow me to do *anything* else.
<dxdemetriou> Am I doing something wrong and no one talks to me?
<Quizzer> are thier any tutorials for newbies in setting up a domain name with linux etc..
<redvelvet> thanks for all your help
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: yes you need to run the command like I gave you... if you get any errors, that means you dont have universe and multiverse
<aftertaf> dooglus:  thx, i didnt notice the d/D thing, i did press shift, honest ;)
<osfameron> dxdemetriou: it's pretty busy here, try asking again
<gnomefreak> it tells me no suck file/directory and i even tried it both as cd'ed in desktop and no cd at all
<soundray> ejofee: are you looking for help or for an opportunity to moan about software that has been given to you for free?
<Ng> freudian slip? ;)
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, hmm .. allright then I guess I havent done it correctly 'cause I get this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rosen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rosen>  .. and I'm only running terminal, firefox and xchat
<dxdemetriou> ok. I thought that is not ok to ask the same think again :)
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: this happens when you have more than one instance of apt-get running (perhaps, you have synaptic running, make sure you quit synaptic before you run apt-get)
<aftertaf> ejofee:  cos dpkg maintains a state, and removing a file is also to have the postrm script run to cleanly remove it. if this script is buggy, there will be problems. this is a bug, and a problem with the package, not with dpkg exactly. any other way of working would leave things in a non stable state.
<Ng> rosen: are you using sudo?
<dxdemetriou> how can i configure the mouse manual in gnome?
<aftertaf> ejofee:  but it is frustrating to not understand this and have error messages all over when you install sth else
<rosen> Ng, yeah
<gnomefreak> dooglus,  what is s/d/D?
<redguy||work> dxdemetriou: explain "configure the mouse manual"
<dooglus> gnomefreak: shorthand for "replace 'd' with 'D'"
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's "Desktop", not "desktop" y'see?
<ejofee> soundray: your comment is not fair. the way you put it is simply mean. all i want to do is learn and i simply want to make sure i am not insane. or i want to find answers to some questions which make us human. like "why".
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  my error on typology
<marky> Hey all
<aftertaf> hey yourself
<dxdemetriou> I have mouse with roll in kvm, and if I start the gnome some times works and some times no
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, my bad ... synaptic was running aswell without me noticing it
<dooglus> gnomefreak: you should be able to "cd ~/Desktop" and then "mv <filename> .." to move things up a level
<aftertaf> !tell gnomefreak about cli
<soundray> ejofee, okay, I understand that. It just seems to me that you aren't giving the system and the people who try to help you enough a) patience, and b) credit.
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: no worries, just close synaptic and then run this command again: sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package
<gnomefreak> ty i got it once i changed the d to a D
<gnomefreak> ty
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH,  yep it's done with no errors this time ;) ... and I'm downloading jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin right now
<aftertaf> ejofee:  any way, that is why dpkg will spit errors, if a package has a bad install/remove script
<dxdemetriou> I want to setup the drivers for the mouse to not be pnp
<ejofee> soundray: maybe it's just a matter of style. sometimes i may be somewhat complaining and alarmist. but these attitudes actually hide my desire to understand.
<aftertaf> ejofee:  you could also try sudo addgroup fuse then sudo apt-get -f install
<redguy||work> dxdemetriou: sorry, don't know how to help you out
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: perfect, once the download is complete, then cd into the directory where you have downloaded the .bin file
<soundray> ejofee, for example, dpkg is a very mature and stable system. It makes sense for it to flag a failure if the consistency of its database is under threat, though. I think that this is a Good Thing(tm)...
<dooglus> ejofee: do you remember the name of the package which caused this mess in the first place?
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, allright, it's a big file though ... god bless my 10MB connection
<aftertaf> soundray:  me too, but when you dont understand how/why it is frustrating and you have the impression the whole thing will burst into flames ;)
<aftertaf> dooglus:  fuse
* rosen speaks like a true nerd
<ejofee> aftertaf: one more question, then (as i just took a look at the folder with postinstall scripts etc.): how long are they kept there and who deals with regularly cleaning that folder? i have many scripts belonging to packages which have already been uninstalled
<dooglus> aftertaf: I don't think there's a package called 'fuse'
<aftertaf> fuse-source / fuse-utils
<netventure> dooglus: there is a fuse library, FYI
<aftertaf> thx netventure  ;)
<aftertaf> :P
<dooglus> netventure: I know.  there are several fuse-related packages.  I'm asking which one fails to uninstall.
<redguy|work> yay! got my nick back!
<soundray> ejofee, I hope you get it sorted. But with aftertaf helping, the chances are excellent :)
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: after cd'ing into the .bin directory, type this: fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin, this will create a .deb file for you in the same directory
<aftertaf> soundray:  i wish....... :] 
<dxdemetriou> Is there program to works with wine for xp programs?
<ejofee> soundray: i agree. and this is what i was trying to make sure the explanation was. (however, the error could have been better expressed, so that a newbye could understand it... i am a newbye to anything debian)
<gnomefreak> ok next question :( is there a way to test to see if make is working right? its installed i checked that but when i go to compile links2 make doesnt do anything
<gnomefreak> it tells me no target
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  do you have build-essential installed?
<ejofee> soundray: thank you (yes, (s)he's been of help)
<gnomefreak> aftertaf, yes
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  try ./configure first
<gnomefreak> aftertaf, been there done that
<aftertaf> or ./autogen.sh
<dooglus> I notice that /var/lib/dpkg/info/fuse-utils.postrm, line 18, uses "is_true" which isn't defined to anything.  could that be the problem?
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: did you read the INSTALL file (or README) in the source tarball ?
<silfar> Boa tarde pessoal
<gnomefreak> ok what is ./autogen.sh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<aftertaf> redguy|work:  that was my next sugegstion ;)
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, righto .. 90% done
<netventure> dooblus: did'nt meant to be as smart ass
* mode/#ubuntu [+e `23meg!*@unaffiliated/23meg/x-000000001]  by Amaranth
<gnomefreak> redguy|work,  yes and this is my third time compiling it worked first 2 times not working this time
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  autogen is a script to do good things before making
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: and you followed the instructions in that file, right?
<Amaranth> `23meg: I don't know what I did. *shrug*
<ejofee> aftertaf, soundray: one more question (as i just took a look at the folder with postinstall scripts etc.): how long are they kept there and who deals with regularly cleaning that folder? i have many scripts belonging to packages which have already been uninstalled
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: once you have created the .deb file, all you have to do is install the debian pkg. type: sudo dpkg -i new_package_of_jdk.deb
<`23meg> lol
<akurashy> --- Amaranth sets exempt on `23meg!*@unaffiliated/23meg/x-000000001
<Ng> gnomefreak: there's a links2 package in ubuntu - that no good?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<akurashy> that
<kakei> any one knows if exist a wine for ubuntu 64 bits version?
<Amaranth> akurashy: oh
<gnomefreak> redguy|work, yes and on the site and had johndarkhorse i think is his name help me
<`23meg> cool, thanks
<Amaranth> akurashy: i guess i found the right button
<akurashy> :)
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: this will install java for you, restart the Firefox and you should be good to go! :)
<aftertaf> ejofee:  not sure....... sudo apt-get clean will purge it all, maybe that folder too.
<redguy|work> Ng: that was my next suggestion :] 
<gnomefreak> ng not really more options when compile from source
<Ng> gnomefreak: recompiling the ubuntu package would be easier than building from source
<Ng> it's just a text browser though, how many options can there be?! ;)
<redguy|work> kakei: AFAIK there's no wine 64 bit version at all
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  tried make uninstall?  have you got too many versions of automake installed? you can iirc remove all up to 1.7
<soundray> ejofee, when you uninstall something, do you use the --purge flag?
<gnomefreak> Ng,  theres a graphical links2 browser
<dxdemetriou> Is there program like winetools to works with wine for xp programs in synaptic?
<dooglus> ejofee: I don't know if that folder is ever cleaned out
<marky> later chaps
<redguy|work> s/wine 64 bit version/64 bit version of wine/
<gnomefreak> ok i will try that ty aftertaf
<mjr> redguy|work, you're right, there isn't
* aftertaf just doing antiboredom things
<Ng> gnomefreak: the ubuntu links2 package depends on libx11, so I'd say it includes some graphical stuff
<ejofee> soundray: well, i am still synaptic--level
<soundray> ejofee, dooglus, in any case, I wouldn't expect a problem even if they were never cleaned out.
<ejofee> aftertaf, soundray: what is statoverride? it seems the error is actually located here!
<aftertaf> ejofee:  its good to know some apt / dpkg commands too.... helps in those oh so wonderful 'sticky' moments.
<aftertaf> ejofee:  i have no idea.... :/
<ejofee> aftertaf: i will learn some, certainly
<djib> > would you advice installing the 686 version of the kernel if I have a pentium 4
<soundray> ejofee, in synaptic, the difference is between "Remove" and "Completely remove"
<dooglus> ejofee: I just got the same error I think : "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file", right?
<aftertaf> djib:  yes
<redguy|work> djib: most certainly
<aftertaf> dooglus:  100% right
<oxez> can I keep a trace of all apps installed by 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' so I can remove everything installed at that time?
<aftertaf> adding fuse group can help?
<gnomefreak> Ng,  i dont remember being able to run links2 in graphical mode from ubuntus package
<Ng> good god that's a horrible browser ;)
<Ng> gnomefreak: links2 -h
<Ng> err -g
<ejofee> soundray: oh, i didn't know "completely remove" meant that... i was just thinking it would also delete the package from the cache :)
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> lynx rocks!
<aftertaf> oxez:  you can choose to add it then save the selection for later consumption.
<gnomefreak> its not links2 -g?
<dooglus> soundray: on my system I have over 6000 files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/, taking 40Mb of disk space.
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, ehm ok ... it's working hard in terminal at the moment .. heh, I got a few error messages but I think it corrected it by itself by falling back to default
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: yes it is, Ng made a typo
<ale3hs> update in ubuntu comes to slow
<dooglus> soundray: that's 40Mb I could do without being used in the / partition.
<ejofee> dooglus: you wanted to use fuse, or just wanted to test it?
<dooglus> ejofee: I already use it.  I uninstalled it, then tried to reinstall it, and got that error.
<ejofee> dooglus: (right, that is the very same error i am also getting)
<oxez> aftertaf: in synaptic you mean?
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: it might do that, but as long as you get a .deb file in the end, you should be fine
<aftertaf> oxez:  yep.
<dooglus> ejofee: I'll report it as a bug.
<kakei> how can i solve this kakei@kakei:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i cedega_4.4-2_i386.deb
<kakei> dpkg: error al procesar cedega_4.4-2_i386.deb (--install):
<kakei>  la arquitectura del paquete (i386) no corresponde con la del sistema (amd64)
<kakei> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<kakei>  cedega_4.4-2_i386.deb
<soundray> dooglus, same here.
<dooglus> ejofee: once I've worked out what the problem is exactly.
<redguy|work> !tell kakei about pastebin
<dooglus> soundray: what?
<aftertaf> kakei:  1) dont paste, 2)
<ale3hs> is it okay to install gkt-gnutella 0.96 deb by dpkg -i gnutella.deb command??
<Ng> kakei: --ignore-arch and please don't paste errors in here
<aftertaf> !es
<ubotflu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<redguy|work> kakei: don't paste in here
<oxez> aftertaf: nice idea :) thanks
<ejofee> dooglus: now i don't even know how safe it is to edit the statoverride...
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, yeah got that now
<soundray> dooglus, sorry
<aftertaf> ale3hs:  if its an ubuntu package, and not available in apt, then yes, if dependencies are met
<redguy|work> ale3hs: isn't gnutella in the repositories?
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> now just do: sudo dpkg -i new_package_jdk.deb, restart firefox and you should be fine
<redguy|work> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotflu> gtk-gnutella: (shares files in a peer to peer network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.95.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1582 kB, Installed size: 5776 kB
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, running  sudo dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb now
<ejofee> dooglus: thank you (for the initiative to report it as a bug)
<aftertaf> 0.95 vs 0.96
<redguy|work> i see
<dooglus> ejofee: wait a while & I'll find a safe way to fix this
<rosen> the_REAL_SLIM_SH, nice .. no errors, thanks alot !
<dooglus> ejofee: don't delete anything just yet :)
<aftertaf> nice one dooglus :] 
<ejofee> dooglus: i wonder why the maintainer doesn't see it, though. i guess this bug is quite visible...
<ale3hs> redguy|work, nop, but I have installed many packages from dep, but I hav to find the libs they need as well.. it is some annoying that ubuntu does not update some major releases
* aftertaf leaves everyone in capable hands, between you all...... be back thursday :)
<ejofee> dooglus: ok, thanks. i will be waiting for some advice from you (right?)
<tech9iner> misfit_toy moin matey!! ;] ] 
<tech9iner> still snoozn eh misfit_toy .. molata palomine.. Ciao 4 now ;]  [of course So Sorry ya missed me! ;] ] 
<gib8> hi i tried seahorse and sign a file of my own
<gib8> when i open the file i will see tha signature
<gib8> but how can i view the file?
<dooglus> ejofee: all you need to do is "sudo addgroup fuse" then install anything you like, then "sudo delgroup fuse"
<gib8> becouse now its an: data.pdf.sig
<dooglus> ejofee: that will let dpkg carry out the action it's trying to do, and then it will forget about it.
<ejofee> dooglus: oh... so it's trying to remove a group which doesn't exist (anymore)?
<dooglus> ejofee: sorry, I'm not right there...  I just tried it, and it seemed to work, but after deleting the group the problem came back again!
<dooglus> ejofee: what I don't understand is why it is still trying to run the fuse-utils.postrm script
<mmolina> holas
<Ng> dooglus: if the postrm script fails it will be run again next time because the package is in a state where it wants to be removed, but isn't
<Ng> so apt will have another go
<Ng> when you dpkg -l, the first two characters indicate the current state and the desired state
<mmolina> holas
<mmolina> hay alguien que quiera hablar un rato
<dooglus> Ng: right.  but it's succeeding I think
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotflu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ejofee> dooglus: i erased some of those scripts
<ejofee> dooglus: before doing what you told me
<ejofee> dooglus: and now it seems to work
<dooglus> ejofee: just erasing the fuse-utils.postrm script would probably have fixed it.
<dooglus> ejofee: don't forget to remove the fuse group if you created it
<Ng> dooglus: I'd guess otherwise - perhaps it's succeeding, but not returning zero
<gnomefreak> ok its telling me cant find makeinfo and ./configure is not the only one that cant find it im looking in synaptic anything i should look for wording wise?
<Ng> which apt would see as a failure
<mmolina> alguien de chile
<Ng> gnomefreak: are you searching names and descriptions in synaptic?
<gnomefreak> names
<Ng> gnomefreak: texi2html looks like it have makeinfo
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: please read the INSTALL file
<gnomefreak> ty Ng
<djib> hello
<Ng> gnomefreak: ah, no, I'm wrong, it doesn't
<djib> I'm trying to follow this tutoriel
<djib> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=383244&postcount=21
<Ng> gnomefreak: it just mentions it in the description
<djib> but CC=gcc-3.4 return an error
<djib> sudo: CC=gcc-3.4: command not found
<djib> what shall I do ?
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> rosen: no problem ;)
<dooglus> Ng: if that was the case wouldn't dpkg complain?
<dooglus> Ng: apt-get isn't seeing a failure if I create the fuse group
<Ng> dooglus: I would expect so, but I haven't seen whatever errors you guys are getting
<redguy|work> djib: you are not following that guide
<platos> try sudo su first
<platos> and then type CC=gcc-3.4
<djib> redguy|work: what do you mean ?
<djib> oh ok
<ejofee> dooglus: OOPS, now i am getting the same error again
<ejofee> dooglus: i guess it fell in love with the fuse group and now there should be some eternal marriage between dpkg and fuse... :)
<ejofee> dooglus: any solution to this?
<dooglus> ejofee: right.  I think the problem isn't with any particular postrm script, but with the fact that the dpkg database has references to the fuse group in it after the fuse group has gone.
<Paradosso> how do you get the "you have new mail" message in an ubuntu term?
<Chousuke> if someone sends you mail inside the system
<gnomefreak> redguy|work,  i did read it you know what its no help but ty for all your help
<dr_willis> Paradosso,  thats a feature of bash - that can be set or disabled.. but i forget how. :P
<dooglus> ejofee: the fix is to:    sudo bash -c 'addgroup fuse; dpkg-statoverride --remove /usr/bin/fusermount; delgroup fuse'
<Paradosso> thanks anyway dr_willis
<Paradosso> and thanks dooglus
<gnomefreak> here is the install file http://links.twibright.com/download.php
<dr_willis> Paradosso,  it checks the mbox or somthing each time you get a prompt.  - i saw it in the "Bash" book by Oreialy. :P but i skimmed that chapter.
<Ng> gnomefreak: are you still really sure you don't want to rebuild the ubuntu package? ;)
<bretzel> Hi there, it seems to be very hard for me to enable TV out from my nvidia 6200 in post ubuntu installation...
<trappist> Paradosso: see the MAILPATH and MAILCHECK environment variables in the bash man page
<gnomefreak> Ng,  if i have to use make its not gonna matter make isnt working right
<Ng> gnomefreak: except that apt can install dependencies required to rebuild one of its packages
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> Guys/Gals: I want my ubuntu machine to login people that have accounts created on our Win2k3 domain controller. I am sure that I have to use Samba somehow, but not exactly sure what I should look for and where?
<gnomefreak> ng you mean apt-get build-dep?
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: ok, what does happen in step 5 ?
<Ng> yes
<ejofee> dooglus: what is statoverride?
<freemanen> is there any god screen recording program for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> step 5 i get the first few things are goo but makeinfo it cant find
<dooglus> ejofee: when fuse-utils gets installed, it makes dpkg fall in love with the fuse group.  and when fuse-utils gets uninstalled, it tries to break up the marriage.  but by then the fuse group may have vanished.  and so it's unable to get the divorce to go though.
<gnomefreak> and the last thing is openssl fails
<dooglus> ejofee: `stat overrides' are  a way to tell dpkg  to use a different owner or mode for a file when a package is installed.
<platos> the_REAL_SLIM_SH: this might help you : http://www.wyckedone.net/index.php?cat=12
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> platos: Thanks man!
<platos> hehe google is your friend :)
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: ok, then. lets's see wha package brings makeinfo in. apt-file search makeinfo
<the_REAL_SLIM_SH> platos: I did try google, but maybe I wasnt searching the *right* keywords!
<gnomefreak> invalade search
<ejofee> folks, i have a question: they say enabling root and running ubuntu admin utilities from root could break them. what if i disable root and then "sudo xterm" and run any admin tool from that xterm session -- would that be the same as though running them from (enabled) root?
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: hrmmmmmm, no makeinfo here...
<gnomefreak> cant install it either :(
<dooglus> ejofee: pretty much
<gnomefreak> thats why i asked what im looking for
<bamboozle> hi
<dooglus> ejofee: but anyway, most admin utilities are supposed to be run as root.  it's things like IRC, web, email, etc that shouldn't be run as root.
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: hmm
<ejofee> dooglus: what if i use sudo from root?!
<xkahn> ejofee: I would be surprised if "running ubuntu admin utilities from root" could cause any harm.
<ejofee> xkahn: well, that's what they say!
<xkahn> ejofee: If you are really concerned, you should be able to figure out the differences.
<xkahn> ejofee: try this:
<xkahn> ejofee: sudo set
<redguy|work> ejofee: scary things will happen when you go to sleep
* gnomefreak brb need smoke
<ejofee> redguy|work: why...?
<ejofee> redguy|work :)
<xkahn> ejofee: His point is that these are tales to scare you into doing something the correct way.
<ejofee> xkahn: thank you for the suggestion
<dooglus> ejofee: there's no need to use sudo from root - sudo makes you root, and root is already root.  it has no effect.
<dooglus> xkahn: most admin utilities can cause harm in one form or another.  that's why only the admin is allowed to run them.
<xkahn> ejofee: Of course, ubuntu has very strict rules about X permissions.
<xkahn> ejofee: So maybe that was what "they" meant.
<xkahn> It's easy to lose X perms.
<ejofee> xkahn, redguy|work: i thought so! i thought it was just some sorta scarry tale. (i have recently come from a distro which doesn't disable root by default)
<xkahn> dooglus: My point is that there are environment variables that are different depending on how you become root.
<kakei> how can i run 32bits aplications (including i386) on ubuntu64
<Ng> kakei: install ia32-libs
<xkahn> dooglus: it's possible that a tool only works one way, by depending on those values.
<ejofee> xkahn: "sudo xterm" exports the display just fine
<xkahn> It's just very unlikely.
<xkahn> ejofee: yes.
<ejofee> xkahn: it's su that doesn't
<gnomefreak> you know i was thinking last few times i did this i had installed links2 from apt im wondering if the makeinfo and openssl is in there and they dont come seprate? but you would think if compiling from source code you wouldnt need to install ubuntu package of it
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: makeinfo is in texinfo
<xkahn> ejofee: Notice that with sudo, the HOME environment variable isn't effected?
<xkahn> with su it is.
<egytrack> how can i change screen resolution to something not shown in there [ System > Preference  > screen resolution ]  Only 2 Shown
<xkahn> well, with su - anyway.
<Kyral> xkahn: sudo -i
<ejofee> xkahn: so maybe sudo does what su -m does.
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: you need makeinfo to build it, not to run it
<gnomefreak> yes i know that
<egytrack> little help in screen resolution plz
<Pupeno> Hello.
<gnomefreak> but thats the only thing im doing different
<Paradosso> trappist, I saw the MAILPATH and MAILCHECK variables, it seems I should already have the standard notification in a term, which I have not
<Paradosso> any hints?
<redguy|work> ejofee: sorry, was going to make up a scary story, but it would take too long
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: you got texinfo yet?
<egytrack> i only have 800X600 and 640X480 how i can add more ?
<gnomefreak> im doing that now
<Kyral> egytrack: is your monitor capable of more?
<MaFiaBoY> !tell egytrack about fixres
<kakei> Ng i have all the ia32-libs but i keep not able to 'dpkg -i something_i386.deb
<fredl_> hi everybody. I seem to have lost my trashbin on my desktop. Any way to get it back there?
<Pupeno> I am in need of updated packages for Haskell, I am planning to backport those on Dapper which are updated and/or update them as necesary. Should I use my own separate repository ? Is there any interest in having this on breezy-backports ?
<ejofee> redguy|work: please make a shorter version of it. i am interested :)
<egytrack> Kyral , Yes
<bozel> hello
<Ng> kakei: even with --ignore-arch?
<bozel> i ve a problem
<MaFiaBoY> kakei > try with sudo...
<bozel> i cant install ubuntu on my notebook
<gnomefreak> this time found makeinfo
<bozel> Dell Latitude D610
<bozel> can anybody help me?
<MaFiaBoY> bozel > what exactly is the problem ?
<minimec> onfire_nux:
<kakei> sudo dpkg -i --ignore-arch something.deb?
<Ng> kakei: or maybe I mean --force-arch, I forget which option it is
<gnomefreak> still errors on OpenSSL
<bozel> after i install the kernel
<fredl_> hi everybody. I seem to have lost my trashbin on my desktop. Any way to get it back there?
<bozel> it stops at 36% or so
<bozel> and says cant install package "Linux i368"
<kakei> Ng 'arch' is a unknow function
<Ng> kakei: try --force-architecture, or see dpkg's man page for the exact option
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: got openssl and libssl-dev ?
<fredl_> I've set up autofs so I can cd into /net/<systemname>/share....
<fredl_> but on startup, obviously nothing can be seen in /net
<fredl_> is there a way that file browser *can* see what's there?
<MaFiaBoY> bozel > certainly a bad CD
<gnomefreak> i had the dev but i didnt have openssl and when i apt-get install it it doesnt find it but i found it in synaptic
<redguy|work> fredl_: you might want to create symlinks somewhere, that's the only way I can think of to make it work as you want it
<fredl_> hmm that's an idea....
<royce> when I try to resize the partition on my hard drive to install ubuntu the system freezes, the hard disk is formated ntfs and has a mjority of it empty
<fredl_> pretty decent idea actually. as long as you know what systems will export filesystems, just make symlinks for those. tnx redguy.
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: you sure that you didn't misspell openssl ?
<gnomefreak> i used caps for the ossl :(
<redguy|work> fredl_: np
<gnomefreak> like they say it in ./configure
<gnomefreak> still not found :(
<redguy|work> fredl_: you might make a different dir configured with autofs, and put symlinks in your /net dir
<kakei> Ng ermm didnt
<kakei> work
<fredl_> the whole removable devices stuff is also set up quite nicely in Ubuntu BTW
<fredl_> well it's actually GNOME ofcourse, but I never used to run GNOME on my debian box
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: hrm, libssl-dev is installed?
<gnomefreak> yes
<redguy|work> fredl_: what kind of shares you want to access? NFS stuff?
<gnomefreak> 0.9.7 version of libssl
<gnomefreak> -dev
<fredl_> redguy - yeah.
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: libssl-*dev* ?
<gnomefreak> yes in synaptic they are one under the other both installed looking at both
<redguy|work> fredl_: maybe there is another, nicer way to do it with gnome's virtual filesystem
<gnomefreak> i just marked libopenssl-ruby1.9 but not really sre if thats gonna help
<fredl_> well I'll have to figure that out later redguy, gotta dash now
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: tha most propably won't help
<redguy|work> s/tha/that/
<gnomefreak> i kind of figured that but i have everything else it depends on
* gnomefreak brb smoke again
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: you might look into configure.sh and see what it is looking for when checking for openssl and then look up the package with these files with apt-file search
<gnomefreak> ok ty redguy|work
<egytrack> how to solve the proplem with taskbar , i have long Xchat down in task bar
<redguy|work> gnomefreak: can't figure of anything more, sorry
<egytrack> i mean Xchat Square too long
<egytrack> in taskbar .. anyone understand me ?
<egytrack> you know what i mean , why it's too tall
<MaFiaBoY> royce > NTFS resizing is a complicated matter, the best tool for it imo is DiskDrake (it is Mandrake/Mandriva's intallation program's partitioning tool)
<derf> is there a known issue with ubuntu's NFS implementation that causes it to take >2 minutes to mount a filesystem over NFS?   I've tried mounting filesystems from ubuntu off of redhat, suse and ubuntu NFS servers, and all of them are consistently slow. redhat clients can mount the same nfs exports nearly instantly. dmesg on the ubuntu client complains "portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out", but I don't know why the system is even looking at l
<marino_> hello from italy
<AlexNoob> Hola
<royce> thanks MaFiaBoY , have u ever used qtparted, it's on linux resue cd i'm d/l now, to get the other one, will i need to aqire the madrive install iso's?
<Kyral> royce: the Parted family should be able to take care of it
<tRSS> Kyral: when I run parted, all the partitions are locked. is it because Parted is not being run as root?
<Kyral> tRSS: Bingo
<royce> Kyral: does that set of tools have a bppt loader program, i just really don't wish to loose my current system
<Kyral> and you need to umount the drive
<MaFiaBoY> royce > yes I have. I haven't been able to resie anything with it :/
<royce> *boot
<Kuyaedz> You can't resize/edit a partition that is currently mounted.  You'll need to unmount &/or run from a live CD
<Oli4> hi all
<royce> MaFiaBoY: can u point me in the direction of the tool u use?
<MaFiaBoY> royce > it's the one I told you
<Oli4> is it a known problem that a breezy netinstall has a package conflict between lubesd0 and libesd-alsa0 ?
<MaFiaBoY> I've downloaded Mandriva"s isos just or this :p
<MaFiaBoY> for*
<Oli4> it's impossible to do the netinstall, because baseconfig fails...
<rosen> it seems I cannot apt-get libdivx4linux ... any other divx plugins out there ?
<valentijn> Hi, did anyone here succeed in a Ubuntu 5.10 netinstall?
<Oli4> lib-esd0 and libesd-also0 I meant
<valentijn> For 5.4, we had no problems, but 5.10 fails because base-config new bails out, telling me ...
<valentijn> ... it's trying to install both libesd0 and libesd-alsa0
<valentijn> (which it can't, for obvious reasons)
<twixmr> hi.i have a problem with the nvidia-driver. if i install it, i don't get a signal after the boot is done. can someone help me?
<Kuyaedz> valentijn: what error are you getting? package not found?
<valentijn> Nope, it bails out with a package conflict
<valentijn> Wait, I'll reproduce, just a second
<tRSS> Kyral: how can I start Parted with root powers from shell?
<valentijn> ... choosing language, now it's "preparing for installation", after which...
<minimec> valentijn: are you doing a clean installation?
<valentijn> ... "Er was een probleem bij het installeren van de gekozen programma's"
<valentijn> Yep, doing a clean netinstall on a crips, clean harddrive.
<royce> MaFiaBoY: would the free mini cd still have the tools I need, that would be really great if it does
<valentijn> History: had a fine X40 IBM with 5.4 (netinstalled without problem)
<valentijn> Upgraded to 5.10 without problem.
<soundray> Oli4, valentijn, you both seem to have the same problem. Is it a coincidence that you are both in .nl?
<valentijn> Harddisk broke down last week, got new one, tried netinstall
<minimec> valentijn: ok. so I can't help you :-( I had a problem once with a debian netinstall that failed, because I used an old /var partition. The NetInstaller does not love that...
<valentijn> Well, no, Oli4 is fixing the same problem
<valentijn> on same laptop
<MaFiaBoY> royce > dunno
<soundray> valentijn, okay...
<MaFiaBoY> I use old Mandrake 10.0 CDs I downloaded hen Mandrake was still free
<valentijn> where do the package selections come from
<Thanatermesis> Microsoft Windows loves Ubuntu ? or bill gates is trying to confuse to the ppl about the UBUNTU Logo for continue their monopol ? (oh, ubuntu is from windows :))
<twixmr> i don`t get a signal on my tft after i have installed the nvidia-driver.
<soundray> valentijn, perhaps you want to try a server install, and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or whatever you need.
<Thanatermesis> http://spaces.msn.com/editorial/ES-ES/images/logo.html/Spaces_icon1.gif <---------
<Thanatermesis> what is this ? :)
<valentijn> soundray: that sounds like a good workaround for now
<DonC_82> hi leutz
<trappist> Thanatermesis: wow
<valentijn> However, where should the dependency problem come from?
<Thanatermesis> trappist yeah... wow, its MICROSOFT !!! ----> http://spaces.msn.com/?mkt=es-es
<soundray> valentijn, if a package depends on two packages that conflict with one another, that would be a bug. Please report!
<Oli4> I wonder if the dependency conflict during a netinstall happens during *every* netinstall
<redguy|work> Thanatermesis: hrmmm, worth mentioning to canonical
<soundray> Oli4, can you point me to the instructions you are following?
<DonC_82> hi guys. i use the mail-program evolution. can anyone tell me how i can export the contacts?
<bozel> when i start ubuntu, the desktop is black
<valentijn> soundray: yes, but now how do I find out what's the conflict here?
<bozel> what should i do?
<soundray> DonC_82, save them in vcard format. Most other programs can import vcards.
<valentijn> I only know that base-config new stops, but I don't know where it selects the package list from
<twixmr> i have the same prob as bozel
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: do you see gdm, where you can log in?
<DonC_82> soundray: and can i import the vcards in evolution a later time?
<soundray> DonC_82, yes.
<valentijn> soundray: I'll try an English install.
<DonC_82> soundray: nice, thank you. and is a export of the emails possible to?
<Thanatermesis> redguy|work the question is "why?", power of marketing or total desesperation ? or "MS don't have creativity" ? with money.. you have any creativity of the world...
<soldieruk400> hi all
<_jason> hi can anyone explain to me what the following (the mapping part) means in my auth.log: Dec 12 20:43:15 localhost sshd[12745] : Address 209.126.160.243 maps to 4h169248.aspadmin.net, but this does not map back to the address - POSSIBLE BREAKIN ATTEMPT!
<valentijn> Maybe there's a conflict in some of the NL language packages
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: phrased differently, what's the last thing you see _before_ the screen goes black?
<soundray> valentijn, it's difficult to work out before you have installed a system. Not sure if switching to English will help.
<redguy|work> Thanatermesis: or maybe this a preliminary action to sue canonical for ubuntu logo
<redguy|work> Thanatermesis: you can expect anything from these people
<Thanatermesis> yeah, i vote about is a preliminary action... what next ?:)
<Kuyaedz> MS is a bunch of hacks
<Oli4> soundray: well, valentyn is actually installing the machine, I'm brainstorming what could cause a package conflict during a netinstall
<soundray> DonC_82, I think Evolution stores mail in standard mbox format, with extensions in separate files. You can open mboxs with, e.g. mutt -f
* gnomefreak really beginning to hate ssl 
<_jason> Thanatermesis, that's been on the forums and there is (german I think?) company that had a similar logo even before ubuntu
<twixmr> tobi-wan[away] : the last screen i see is the boot-screen. i can't see the screen where i log in.
<redguy|work> Thanatermesis: or maybe msn spaces is crappy and they want people to assiociate crappiness with the logo representing three people holding hand in a circle
<tobi-wan[away] > twixmr: so, you do see the gdm login screen and can login, right?
<soundray> Oli4, you could find out the reverse-depends for both packages and look for common lines.
<soundray> Oli4, I'll have a go...
<Oli4> soundray: ok, thanks
<Kuyaedz> sounds like as soon as GDM loads the new driver it goes black.  Did you make a backup of your conf?
<redguy|work> Thanatermesis: but I'm hopefuly being paranoid :-)
<DonC_82> soundray: i'm only a linux-beginner. i've never heard of mbox before. does it mean, the mails are stored on a central place? independent from the mail-program?
<twixmr> tobi-wan[away] : no i can't see the screen
<Oli4> DonC_82: mbox is a mailbox format
<gnomefreak> ssl is just for like paypal and crap right?
<twixmr> tobi-wan[away] : but if i press (ctrl+alt+f1) i can see something
<tobi-wan[away] > twixmr: ok..... when you press ctrl+mod+f1, do you see a console?
<twixmr> or f3
<Oli4> DonC_82: often mail is stored in ~/Mail/somefile and somefile is then in mbox format
<odat> Just thought I would let anyone that wants to know how to get all streaming media (including wmv) to work with gstreamer and totem I stumbled upon a solution today if ya wanna know
<tobi-wan[away] > twixmr: fine, then log in there
<ananth126> DonC_82: mbox is the mail format used by older txt based mail programs... other ones like kmail/evolution have their own files but can read mbox files too
<Kuyaedz> ssl is used for a lot of things.  I use it on my server for secure email, secure admin pages, etc..
<valentijn> soundray, oli4: I'm currently installing the US version, netinstall as well. If that works then...
<twixmr> tobi-wan[away] : how?
<valentijn> ... we know that it's a NL language dependency that's wrong.
<tobi-wan[away] > twixmr: there's a login console, right? it asks for your username
<trappist> Kuyaedz: ssl is for any network traffic you don't want everybody to read
<bozel> tobi-wan[away] : i cant see it
<egytrack> could anyone know how to fix this ?
<soundray> DonC_82, the mbox-formatted mail file is in some folder (directory) that evolution accesses.
<egytrack> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/848/taskbar0yv.jpg
<bozel> its too fast
<gnomefreak> Kuyaedz,  so if i dont need the security for this browser than i dont need it for this one right?
<twixmr> tobi-wan[away] : ok. i know. and then?
<bozel> [ok] 
<soundray> DonC_82, you can copy it elsewhere and access.
<tobi-wan[away] > twixmr: open /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for an error-message at the bottom
<soundray> DonC_82, tied up right now, but I'll have a look later.
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: what is too fast?
<DonC_82> soundray: ok, but how can i find out where this directory is?
<Kuyaedz> gnomefreak: well the ssl is run on the server-end so unless you're putting together secure-http on a server...
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: when the screen goes blank, press ctrl-mod-f1
<gnomefreak> Kuyaedz,  no im compiling links2 web browser
<bozel> the text
<Oli4> DonC_82: if you know a certain phrase that is in your emails, try 'grep -r phrase .* *'
* gnomefreak thinks i can skip it 
<Oli4> that searches through all files for 'phrase'
<bozel> there stands /dev/hda No such file or directory
<tRSS> is there way to findout which packages were installed today?
<twixmr> tobi-wan[away] : ok. i'll try. cu later
<Kuyaedz> gnomefreak: I'm not familiar with links2 but you could try and skip it, yeah
<egytrack> Xchat Square too long check this picture i don't mean xchat if i open any program alone just see
<egytrack> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/848/taskbar0yv.jpg
<egytrack> the picture
<DonC_82> Oli4: right. ok. i'll try it :-)   thank you all
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<egytrack> u will know what i mean .. plz help
<tobi-wan[away] > twixmr: eh.... ok :-D
<Kuyaedz> gnomefreak: UNLESS, with that program, it uses it on your end as well to communicate with the ssl server side
<gnomefreak> that i dont know but gives me a choice weather to enable ssl
<gnomefreak> it still gave me the error :(
<Kuyaedz> gnomefreak: try including it then?
<gnomefreak> Kuyaedz,  i was
<redguy|work> good lord! if I understand correctly the terms of use of the MSN spaces, you grant all rights to the material stored there to M$! This company is pure evil indeed
<bozel> tobi-wan[away] : /dev/hda/ No such file or Directory
<gnomefreak> ive installed everything i can think of with openssl
<bozel> the last line
<Thanatermesis> redguy|work welcome to the real world :)
<Kuyaedz> redguy|work: send a link to those terms?
<Raskall-mob> bozel: remove the final /
<Thanatermesis> the shepherds will be brutal while the ewes are stupid
<minimec> odat: wb ... Well I played around with the plugin. I'm quiet satisfied with it. Can you tell me what 'check for embed media now' means?
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: !? where did you get that error message from?
<bozel> Strg + Alt + F1
<joachim-n> whoa. ..... GTFP just quit on me!
<valentijn> soundray, oli4: first stage install done, system is restarting...
* gnomefreak bbl gotta go out for a bit
<bozel> there stands:
<valentijn> Aha, aha. Problem comes up again!
<redguy|work> Kuyaedz: http://privacy2.msn.com/tou/en-us/default.aspx
<soundray> Oli4, I can't track the conflict on my system. I suggest you file a bug against the installer.
<bozel> Starting laptop_mode
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: did you do anything to the computer or was it a clean install? /dev/hda normally is your harddisk (without the trailing slash, was that a typo from your side?)
<soundray> DonC_82, still here?
<DonC_82> yes :-)
<bozel> /dev/hda: No such file or directory
<_GNAM_> what about torvalds position about gnome? http://linuxtoday.com/developer/2005121301326OSDTGN
<bozel> clean install
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: well..... can you log in?
<bozel> yes
<Kuyaedz> _GNAM: I read that on slashdot.  I still don't agree.  Gnome is cleaner & simpler
<Raskall-mob> bozel: do you have ide disk or sata/scsi disk? try /dev/sda
<bozel> i think my hard disk is sda
<valentijn> It seems that the netinstall is broken in some way.
<Kuyaedz> KDE seems bloated
<Oli4> _GNAM_: that's just thorvalds his meaning, we have free speech here
<odat> minimec, i'm guessing that is an option if you have the automatic checking turned off and you know your on a page with embedded media you can do it manually
<Juhaz> troll is a troll, doesn't matter if it's Linus that's trolling
<tobi-wan[away] > *g*
<Oli4> valentijn: same problem?
<redguy|work> Kuyaedz: under 6
<bozel> no
<valentijn> same problem.
<bozel> there isnt any /dev/sda
<tobi-wan[away] > there are both fast window managers and candy ones, we are free to choose
<Kuyaedz> redguy|work: what site are you reading the terms?
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: /dev/sda normally is a harddisk, tooo
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: where did you install ubuntu to?
<Kuyaedz> redguy|wpork: sorry, missed it above
<Oli4> valentijn: weird, you would expect that more people do a netinstall.....
<bozel> on my hd
<minimec> odat: Could be that. Let's try it :-) ...
<soundray> DonC_82, it seems that evolution stores its mail in /home/(yourname)/.evolution/mail/local -- check it out.
<bozel> third partition
<bozel> ext3
<DonC_82> soundray: ok. thx !
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: fine.... what does ctrl-mod-f2 give you?
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: we need a login :-D
<soundray> valentijn, it may be a new problem, with libesd's version having changed recently.
<valentijn> I have the following stuff running now (approx): /usr/sbin/base-config -i, which runs menu/pkgsel new, then ehr... well, I think the pkgsel gives the error
<bozel> ubuntu login:
<Kuyaedz> Microsoft may monitor your e-mail, or other electronic communications... (included in same terms)
<bozel> should i login?
<refnumzx> having problems with ssh pub/priv keys generate key pairs on server i want to ssh from put pub key on server i want to ssh too, and it still prompts me for password..ideas? chmod 700 on dirs and 600 on files.
<bozel> i m logged in in F1
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: yes, please
<bozel> ok
<bozel> now?
<valentijn> yep, pstree shows termwrap -- script -- script -- base-config -- pkgsel -- frontend -- pkgsel&whiptail
<Oli4> so the list that pkgsel uses in netinstall has a conflict
<hmpedersen> right.. they gave me a new router..
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: open /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for an error around the end
<hmpedersen> and now.. my wlan card refuses to try and connect!
<DonC_82> soundray: if i open my filemanager, i can't see a directory named "evolution" in my /home/(myname)-directory
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: and while you are at it, do the same for dmesg (dmesg | tail)
<Oli4> DonC_82: .evolution (see the dot)
<Oli4> DonC_82: that thus is a hidden directory
<bozel> ???
<soundray> DonC_82, you have to tell the file manager to show hidden files, and look for .evolution
<bozel> what is dmesg/
<bozel> ?
<inx> guys.....i'm da lamer in Linux...how to install programs in that..i mean i know about /.configure make make install...but that doesnt work (from tgz) and how about *.deb?
<DonC_82> soundray: ok, i'm using nautilus. how can i tell it?
<bozel> how can i see an error
<Kuyaedz> inx: you should try apt-get or Synaptic for ease of install
<bozel> the text has 2285 lines
<inx> and how to lad packages there?
<DonC_82> soundray: ah, i get it
<inx> and...can u expalin me coulpe consloe commands...please
<redguy|work> bozel: dmesg | less
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: go to the end of the file
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: rather dmesg | tail , for starters
<Kuyaedz> inx: ok. what are you trying to install?
<tobi-wan[away] > the same for the Xorg.0.log
<valentijn> oli4, soundray: I'm trying to find out what pkgsel does...
<tristan_> anyone manage to access to gnome-llok.org or is it temporary down?
<redguy|work> bozel: erm, didn't read what you wrote eralier, look ahet tobi-wan[away]  said
<tristan_> gnome-look.org sorry
<inx> at first OPERA :) I dont like firefox...
<bozel> there are some warnings
<Kuyaedz> tristan_: not loading for me..
<tristan_> ok
<Kuyaedz> tristan_: connection refused
<tobi-wan[away] > tristan_: offline since some time, for me, too
<juliux> hi i have a hp nx6110 with a intel i810 graficcard, if i try to turn on the vga out i only get this error message:  video bus notify   any idea what i can do?
<minimec> odat: I am not sure if that function has any effect on a linux system. In my case it does not.
<inx> in da read they sam /.configure make make istall...
<redguy|work> tristan_: some people earlier today couldn't connect to it which most propably means that it's down
<bozel> how can i locate an error?
<inx> in da readme they sad /.configure make make install
<bozel> stands there "ERROR", or something like that?
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: it says [EE]  or something in the Xorg.0.log
<redguy|work> bozel: errors begin with EE
<bozel> ah ok
<odat> minimec, could be although i'm extremely happy with this solution
<minimec> odat: So am I. THX again
<egytrack> is there something to play Quciktime movies ?
<bozel> there are some
<siriusnova> hi guys
<odat> minimec, no prob i'm sorta promoting this cool extension since it made my day lolol
<juliux> has nobody an idea?
<siriusnova> anyone awake?
<egytrack> Quicktime in Ubuntu [ How to play Mov files ? ] 
<soundray> On the Torvalds - Gnome statement: I know exactly what he means. I have Gnome running, because it's the Ubuntu default, and Ubuntu has done a great job of the system tools. Whenever I encounter raw Gnome myself, it makes me shudder...
<bozel> (EE)Synaptics Touchpad no synatics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<inx> r u still here?
<siriusnova> im thinking of starting up an UbuntuApps.org website, kind of like KDE-Apps.org, it will have reviews and screenshots and a comments section for submitted apps, what do you guys think?
<Kuyaedz> inx: one second
<minimec> odat: So I was lucky to be in the right #channel today :-)
<inx> Kuyaedz, r u still here?
<inx> ok:)
<tobi-wan[away] > siriusnova: nice idea, but there are no ubuntuapps, as far as i can tell :-)
<odat> minimec, lol
<lee__> anyone familiar with installing libwx_gtk2* on breezy ?
<soundray> siriusnova, I would read that.
<lee__> i need it for my WASTE client
<lee__> ..i cant find it in Synaptix
<siriusnova> tobi-wan[away]  - true but I was thinking of making it more like a site so that we can filter out and find apps that are interesting, weird etc.. Apps that are kind of hard to pick out using just Synaptic
<lee__> Synaptic
<bozel> (tobi-wan[away]  && redguy|work: (EE)Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<siriusnova> like we could have a "Cool App of the Day", "Games, Multimedia, Themes" etc..
<tobi-wan[away] > siriusnova: it sure sounds like a fun idea
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: anything else? this just says your touchpad won't work :-)
<siriusnova> Basically make life easier compared to searching through synaptic heh
<dr_willis> i tend to just use freshmeat.net
<bozel> (tobi-wan[away]  && redguy|work: (EE)PreInnit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<dr_willis> actually - isent theres some apt database of all the apps and stuff?
<dr_willis> i seem to recall using such a web site once.
<tobi-wan[away] > siriusnova: yes, i see that. it would cut away all those libs....
<siriusnova> dr_willis - but a lot of freshmeat stuff isnt in Ubuntu, and it would be nice to have an Ubuntu specific website so if people have problems etc..
<Kyral> dr_willis: packages.ubuntu.com
<siriusnova> hmm
<aTypical> Hello all.  I'm interested in testing Flight-1.  Does Ubuntu make all the extras, like mp3 support and dvd support, available for the test releases?
<tobi-wan[away] > bozel: anything else? concerning this message, you should open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and delete all synaptics entries
<L33Hambley> Anyone know how/where to install libwx on Breezy5.10
<Kyral> aTypical: you install them the same way you do on Breezy
<joachim-n> my gnome menu is frozen -- how do I restart that or the panel?
<Kyral> L33Hambley: which one
<tRSS> joachim-n: press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<tRSS> joachim-n: this will restart your gnome
<aTypical> Kyral,  I'm pretty new so I apologize for stupid questions, but is that under the Universe repo?
<L33Hambley> Kyral - any
<Kyral> aTypical: MP3 and DVD support is not out of the box, for legal issues
<L33Hambley> i'm getting qierd behaviour from Synaptic
<L33Hambley> unable to resolve dependancies
<L33Hambley> ...of packages that are listed right there on my search
<tobi-wan> sorry, bozel, did i miss anything?
<Kyral> LeeJunFan: I see libwxgtk2.6-0
<aTypical> Kyral, right, I'm okay with that.  Thanks for your help.  I think I'll just give it a shot and see what it does. :-)
<L33Hambley> libwxgtk2.4-1:
<L33Hambley>  Depends: libglib1.2 (>=1.2.0) but it is not installable
<L33Hambley>  Depends: libgtk1.2 (>=1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<bozel> no
<bozel> i m searching
<bozel> in Xorg.conf
<tobi-wan> bozel: what's the last error in Xorg.0.log?
<egytrack> when i try to set wallpaper from image in firefox it's hangup ,, is it me or it's dosn't set wallpapers !
<tucoz> hmm, has ubotu been removed?
<L33Hambley> Kyral, thanks
<bozel> (EE)PreInnit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<bozel> should i reboot now?
<tobi-wan> bozel: there is a ServerLayout Section, where you just have to comment the line for synaptics
<soundray> tucoz, try ubotflu
<tucoz> soundray, thanks
<L33Hambley> lee@wr0kstation:~/Desktop$ ./waste
<L33Hambley> ./waste: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.5.so.3: cannot
<L33Hambley> and i cant seem o find that in Synaptic either
<L33Hambley> to find*
<soundray> tucoz, it seems to have caught some infection :)
<tucoz> soundray, that didn't work. It is /msg ubotfly <query> right?
<tucoz> I see, probably something wrong.
<jbroome> tucoz: ubotflu not ubotflu
<soundray> tucoz, ubotflu
<tucoz> oh
<jbroome> err, not ubotfly
<jbroome> tab-complete is your friend
<tucoz> ah, that worked.
<twixmr> tobi-wan: i've found some warnings. (Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority0) the same is also with .pcf.Z .pcf.gz and some more
<tucoz> jbroome, that is true. Forgot about it.
<tRSS> my wmvs are working. someone recommended mplayer, but that also crashes when I play wmvs. Any idea how to play wmvs through vlc or totem
<soundray> !you
<ubotflu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, soundray
<bozel> tobi-wan: rebooting now
<tRSS> sorry, i meant my wmvs aren't working!
<tobi-wan> twixmr: hmm..... no errors? at least one of the last lines should be [EE]  followed by a message
<tobi-wan> twixmr: what about dmesg, any errors there?
<twixmr> tobi-wan: i also can see "Bad V_BIOS checksum"
<ryan__> u cant bookmark in xmms like in winamp can you?
<twixmr> tobi-wan: i have the problem only if i install the nvidia-driver. where can i find dmesg?
<Dido-> Anyone could help me out setting up a network between me and Xp to share my internet connection?
<zool2005> can I make xmms open by default when I click on an MP3?
<bozel> tobi-wan: isnt working
<bozel> its black
<tobi-wan> twixmr: it's a command
<ryan__> zool yea
<tobi-wan> bozel: well.... then, once more, you should check the error logs
<zool2005> ryan_: how?
<tobi-wan> twixmr: then there should be some bad message about the nvidia drivers in the log-file
<bozel> i checked them
<tobi-wan> bozel: and?
<bozel> there isnt any error
<bozel> how can i locate an error in dmsg
<bozel> ?
<ryan__> do you have the codec
<ryan__> right
<tobi-wan> dmsg | tail
<bozel> in xorg.0.log isnt any error
<zool2005> ?
<twixmr> tobi-wan: you mean dmesg and then the Xorg.0.log instead of nano?
<tobi-wan> ok, probably the lines are a bit complicated :-)
<soundray> tobi-wan, dm*e*sg
<tobi-wan> twixmr: no, dmesg | tail
<Lispster> hi, i just turned on my ubuntu laptop this morning; it boots into X-windows and i log in as usual, but then it just has a brown screen and doesn't show my desktop... any ideas how to fix this?
<tobi-wan> soundray: uups, thank you
<bozel> dmsg: command not found
<ryan__> zool just right click the mp3 then go to open with xmms
<tobi-wan> twixmr: but if the error occurs because of the nvidia-driver, chances are that the error is in the Xorg.0.log file
<tobi-wan> bozel: dmesg, my fault
<zool2005> ryan_: I can but I'd like to click and play
<soundray> Lispster, are you chatting from another machine?
<eruin> ie cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<Lispster> soundray,  yes
<bozel> errors with (EE) too?
<soundray> Lispster, can you still log in on a text console?
<ryan__> ok
<ryan__> i got you
<tobi-wan> bozel: no, these are in xorg.0.log
<ryan__> go to open with other application and the click xmms
<bozel> and in dmesg?
<Lispster> soundray,  yes, if i use the ctrl-alt-F<n> i can switch to consoles
<redguy|work> eruin: you could simply grep EE /var/log/Xorg0.log
<zool2005> can I stop Totem opening by default?
<ryan__> yea
<eruin> redguy|work, I like typing ;p
<soundray> Lispster, first thing to check is if any of your partitions are full.
<ryan__> choose other application then find xmms in there and then it should open any mp3 with one click on xmms
<soundray> Lispster, with df
<zool2005> I tried but I still wants Totem !
<Lispster> soundray, 13 gb available on /, 237m on /dev/shm whatever that is, and 224m on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<redguy|work> eruin: hah, you want your fingers to be in good , right?
<ryan__> mmm
<zool2005> I could uninstall totem !
<bozel> tobi-wan: how to find errors in dmesg?
<deltron> !totem
<ubotflu> deltron: I give up, what is it?
<deltron> doh
<redguy|work> eruin: erm, good shape
<soundray> Lispster, so that's one diagnosis excluded. Next, check your $HOME/.xsession-errors for any hints.
<twixmr> tobi-wan: i installed ubuntu and everything workes fine. till i had these grafic-problems. someone told me to install the nvidia-driver. but when i do this, i don`t get a signal after the booting. can you help me?
<zool2005> does anyone else have choppy playback and alsa errors with mplayer?
<klobber> guys does ubuntu have an identd ?
<redguy|work> klobber: sure it does
<siriusnova> btw guys if you want to play apple quicktime trailers and yahoo movie trailers etc..
<mustard5> twixmr, what method did you use to install nvidia drivers?
<Lispster> soundray,  oh i see something that might be wrong
<L33Hambley> Why Wont wxWidgets work on Ubuntu ?
<klobber> redguy|work where ?
<siriusnova> install mozilla player plugin, mplayer and w32codecs
<L33Hambley> ./waste: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.5.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<siriusnova> and remove the libtotem files
<siriusnova> in the mozilla-firefox plugin directory
<tobi-wan> twixmr: i do not know the nvidia driver to well, i'd guess it's incompatible with your video-card
<citydog> siriusnova: does this work with the new HD trailer format?
<Lispster> soundray,  found it!  thanks!
<siriusnova> citydog - I dunno, I havent tried. Lemme see if it works
<redguy|work> klobber: erm, was thinking about inetd..
<soundray> Lispster, what was it?
<tobi-wan> bozel: well...... is there anything related to graphics there?
<redguy|work> !search identd
<ubotflu> redguy|work: Are you on ritalin?
<twixmr> tobi-wan: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<redguy|work> erm
<Lispster> soundray,  i had messed with my hosts file because diablo2 didn't work with 127.0.0.1
<Lispster> soundray, i had to put in 192.168.0.102 as my ip, so x was confused about where localhost was or something
<Lispster> soundray,  so i just changed it back and its fine now
<klobber> i acnt change the name in front of the @ sign in bitchx and its driving me crazy !, anyone know how ?
<citydog> siriusnova: try the x-men trailer
<twixmr> tobi-wan: geforce 6600 gt
<redguy|work> klobber: try apt-cache search identd
<soundray> Lispster, I don't know what diablo2 is, but it sure sounds like it needs fixing...
<mustard5> twixmr, when you say no signal do you mean no signal at bootup or does it fail with an error during bootup?
<siriusnova> citydog - it might work, i cant get it to play though
<eruin> redguy|work, well, ever since I spilled first coffee then beer on my laptop keyboard, and made it work again by way of shower and hang-to-dry, I've come to treasure being able to type alot ;)
<L33Hambley> soundray, a game, very old
<siriusnova> but all other trailers work fine citydog
<siriusnova> Ubuntu needs to update Firefox to 1.5 :/
<soundray> Thx L33Hambley
<redguy|work> L33Hambley: very old?
<minimec> soundray: /gone fishing
* minimec is gone: fishing
<klobber> jeez redguy|work theres loads of 'em
<twixmr> tobi-wan: at the bootup everthings works fine. when i get to the "login-screen" i don`t get a signal anymore
<klobber> can i found out which one bitchx reads ?
<Kyle_S> Lo
<L33Hambley> redguy|work, taling like 7-8 years are we not ?
<mustard5> tobi-wan, what kernel are you running?
<L33Hambley> .,..because it looks that old
<mustard5> twixmr, what kernel are you running?
<mustard5> tobi-wan, sorry about that :)
<citydog> testing citydog
<bozel> tobi-wan: graphics?
<twixmr> tobi-wan: i don`t know. i always install the updates.
* mustard5 gives up trying to help
<redguy|work> L33Hambley: 7-8 years? maybe... if that is so time does fly fast indeed. There is a lot of older games that I would consider 'very old'
<Kyle_S> If in install ubuntu on a machine with (for example) a matrox video card & an intel etherpro ethernet card, then yank the drive and put it into a machine with an ATI video card and a realtek ethernet card, will the system automatically update/configure itself to use those new devices instead of the old ones?
* soundray sympathizes with mustard5 
<redguy|work> Kyle_S: though it's not guaranteed, it sould do so
<L33Hambley> redguy|work, Total Annihilation is my vice, 9 years old this month, and still as fresh as the day it was released - i never did get the diablo game thing, played them both - not my thing
<Kyle_S> redguy|work: does it use fbdev for X or a real acellerated X driver by default?
<kafeine> Kyle_S, you'll have issues with ati, but it won't be hard to fix with a little cutting in xorg.conf
<redguy|work> Kyle_S: would't count on that
<twixmr> mustard5: i don`t know what kernel i am running. i always make updates. at startup i see 2 different kernels
<mustard5> twixmr, type uname -r in a terminal
<mustard5> twixmr, that will tell you your kernel version.
<Kyle_S> kafeine: What about with older ati cards (radeon 200 and below are natively supported in XFree and XOrg without needing ati's driver)
<twixmr> mustard5: 2.6.12-10-386
<_yoshi_> where can i go to look up songs and cds?
<trappist> if anyone has Eterm, could you open it and run 'pstree' in it and tell me if it looks like trash?
<redguy|work> Kyle_S: on second thought I think that you would have to reconfigure your xorg anyway...
* Kyle_S asks because he has about 100 used machines to sell, and wanted to sell them with a user-friendly linux installed.
<soundray> mustard5: uname is /bin/uname ; bash: type: -r: not found  :)
<tobi-wan> bozel: you need to identify the error....
<tobi-wan> trappist: yes, it does :-)
<tobi-wan> trappist: funny
<_yoshi_> 1321
<kafeine> Kyle_S, newer cards are also supported without needing ati's driver
<bipolar> Seveas, ping
<kafeine> but it won't have any 3d
<trappist> tobi-wan: just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me
<mustard5> twixmr, hmm .ok... *thinging
<bozel> but i cant identify any error
<kafeine> they'll use xorg's
<bozel> i can see anything in the logfiles
<bozel> it is like chinese
<tobi-wan> bozel: ok, then back to Xorg.0.log.... *any* error?
<kafeine> 'ati' driver which uses software vesa for 3d
<Kyle_S> kafeine: Heh.  The last time I bought a new ati card was quite some time ago, and there was no acellerated 2d driver for Xorg/XFree at that time. Didn't realize they all got better.
<Kyle_S> kafeine: not software vesa, software mesa.
<mustard5> twixmr, you could uninstall the drivers if you want or reset your xorg.conf to use vesa drivers
<kafeine> vesa it is
<kafeine> i sure remember it well:D
<kafeine> when i couldn't configure my 3d
<e_surfer> hy everybody
<mustard5> twixmr, at least then you can have a  working computer until you find the problem
<e_surfer> good afternoom
<e_surfer> please can anyone explain how to make boot floopies for the ubuntu SO >?
<tRSS> alright guys, I have a dell inspiron 8100 (40GB HDD, 256 MB RAM, 32 MB nVidia GeForce2, Pentium III 1.2 GHz), but my ubuntu hangs sometimes for upto 2 secs. Mouse and keyboard become unresponsive and if xmms is running, the song becomes jerky
<e_surfer> my cdrom doens boot
<redguy|work> too.. much... irc...
<Kyle_S> kafeine: No.  Mesa.  I've had to build it for dozens of bizzare systems in the past ;) before there was DRI support in X.  Vesa is for high res high bitdepth 2d on almost any card.  But its not acellerated and has NOTHING to do with 3d.
<tRSS> anyone knows what the problem might be?
<twixmr> mustard5: the computer works with the standart-driver. but i often have graphic-problems
<Kyle_S> Anyway.  How well does Ubuntu automagically configure and setup the graphics sound and ethernet cards?
<kafeine> well enough, for the sound and ethernet part
<kafeine> unless there's something really bizarre
<soundray> e_surfer, do you want to try fixing CD booting first or do you want to go straight to the floppy solution?
<tRSS> Kyle_S: my experience has been really good. Ubuntu detected everything on its own. I just had to download the nvidia driver
<mustard5> twixmr, you used the pastebin before?
<bozel> no
<e_surfer> to the floopy bro
<e_surfer> thanks
<bozel> there isnt any error
<e_surfer> my cd isnt booting
<persia> Could someone recommend where I could file a bug against a source only in dapper?  A control file change is required with a recent update, and I'd like to log it somewhere.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell twixmr about pastebin
<kafeine> the graphics always require user interaction to start working right, tho
<twixmr> mustard5: now i use the standart-driver. here you can see my problem at the bottom. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?t=18204
<mustard5> twixmr, k
<Kyle_S> tRSS: Hummm OK.
<Kyle_S> (dumb q) does it come with an easy to use ppp setup?
<Kyle_S> And 2nd (dumb q) OpenOffice 2.0?
<tRSS>  alright guys, I have a dell inspiron 8100 (40GB HDD, 256 MB RAM, 32 MB nVidia GeForce2, Pentium III 1.2 GHz), but my ubuntu hangs sometimes for upto 2 secs. Mouse and keyboard become unresponsive and if xmms is running, the song becomes jerky. any ideas?
<bozel> tobi-wan: there arent any errors
<soundray> e_surfer, what are you using at the moment?
<tRSS> Kyle_S: it comes with openoffice 2.0
<mustard5> twixmr, well I can't read german so its going to be hard for me to use that as a guide
<bozel> :( why i cant see the gnome desktop?
<kafeine> Kyle_S, openoffice2, yes. and you can apt-get gnome-ppp for the modem part
<twixmr> mustard5: just look at the screenshots
<mustard5> twixmr, can you use the pastebin?  If so paste you xorg.conf in the pastebin and show me the URL
<e_surfer> NO SO at the moment
<tRSS> bozel: what do you see?
<e_surfer> i am using web on iother masschine
<Kyle_S> Groovy.
<e_surfer> other machine
<Kyle_S> Humm.  Need to apt-get the ppp dialer?
<kafeine> yup
<tobi-wan> bozel: sorry, i have to give up, then
<kafeine> well
<kafeine> the gtk one, at least
<kafeine> it comes with pppconfig installed:)
<mustard5> twixmr, k..I'm loading them now..but I'm on dialup so it will be slow
<bozel> black monitor
<tRSS> bozel: is this a laptop? or a desktop LCD/CRT?
<bozel> laptop
<tRSS> bozel: press CTRL+ALT+F1
<Dasnipa`> wow @ torvolds ripping of gnome developers a new one
<bozel> yes?
<bozel> then?
<bozel> login?
<tRSS> bozel: now login
<Kyle_S> kafeine: is pppconfig graphical or command line?  Its been about...ohhh 8 years since I've needed to use a ppp connection, so I've no idea what the current state of them are :)
<bozel> i did
<Subhuman> isnt it CTRL ALT F7 for a graphical login
<tRSS> bozel: just a sec, let me check something real quick
<Subhuman> and and GNOM E
<bozel> ok
<mustard5> twixmr, are you going to paste your xorg.conf in the pastebin?
<Subhuman> bozel, you seeig like aterminal screen?
<twixmr> mustard5: but now i`m not running the nvidia-driver. does this take effect to the xorg.conf? i can`t paste my xorg.conf when i'm running the nvidia-driver.
<bulio|lap> I'm using ubuntu 4.10
<Subhuman> bozel, if u want to go to a GUI, itz CTRL ALT F7
<bulio|lap> how can I install all of its updates?
<kafeine> Kyle_S, it's like the debian installer, the blue background and everything, and it's step based
<bulio|lap> but not go to 5.10
<kafeine> i mean, step by step. duuh
<bozel> no
<bulio|lap> anyone?
<bozel> there it is all black
<Kyle_S> kafeine: is it appropriate for a complete newb/non linux user (who won't have access to the internet to get help until they are through with the configuration)
<_jason> bulio|lap, I think 5.10 is basically all the updates
<bulio|lap> it screwed my 4.10 up last time
<twixmr> mustard5: you know what i mean?
<bulio|lap> with apt-get
<mustard5> twixmr, heh...good point..sorry
<bulio|lap> and I burnt 6 5.10 CDs
<mustard5> twixmr, yep :)
<tRSS> bozel: type: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bulio|lap> all had debootstrap problems
<kafeine> Kyle_S: i'd reccomend gnome-ppp instead, it has got a nice & a lot simpler gui
<_jason> bulio|lap, does the livecd work okay?  you can try upgrading to 5.04 first and then to 5.10
<tRSS> bozel: be right back... something urgent has come up... till then somebody else can help you. I should be back in 5 mins
<bulio|lap> I don't have the live CD
<soundray> e_surfer, I don't think there is a way to boot the installer from a floppy.
<bozel> ok thx
<bulio|lap> I'm installing 4.10 now
<kafeine> Kyle_S: http://www.gnome-ppp.org/screenshots.php
<mustard5> twixmr, have you looked through your logs for errors?   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bulio|lap> can I just update hoary?
<_jason> bulio|lap, can you burn it?  I think it would just be a way to see if your computer works well with 5.10 or not and if the problem was just with the upgrade process
<soundray> e_surfer, are you sure you can't convince the machine to boot the CD via the BIOS setup?
<_jason> bulio|lap, I believe so, just follow the wiki isntructions for a hoary upgrade
<_jason> bulio|lap, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<twixmr> mustard5: yes. but i haven't found anything.
<kafeine> Kyle_S: pppconfig also has a lot of helpful text for every step, but i don't know if it'd be appropriate for complete newbies
<mrkris> hiya. i installed ubuntu-server on a server and have a question. it by default comes with alsa drivers (so i can listen to mp3s while i server webpages?) along with wireless-tools and stuff. if i remove it, it removes ubuntu-minimal -- how do i JUST remove the wireless-tools + alsa stuff?
<zandaa> hey all, where can I find the postfix installation folder?
<e_surfer> thewre is no option
<soundray> mrikris, let it remove ubuntu-minimal, then you can remove any component that it depends on.
<e_surfer> soundray: I foumnd a file named sbm.bin and I am trying to use dd to boot
<Kuyaedz> someone give me tips on this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5702
<e_surfer> its on doc stuff
<e_surfer> thanks manh
<e_surfer> man
<mrkris> soundray, what is the point of ubuntu-minimal
<kafeine> mrkris, don' worry about ubuntu-minimal, it's just a meta-package
<_jason> mrkris, read the desciption of ubuntu-minimal
<zandaa> hey all, where can I find the postfix installation folder?
<e_surfer> the BIOS option only has A,C on boot option
<e_surfer> \:(
<kakei> how can i see the temp of my system in ubuntu
<_jason> mrkris, and read the descRiption too :)
<mrkris> _jason, i did, but it says it is needed to upgrade some packages if i remember correctly
<kafeine> it's there so you can apt-get just one package instead of thousands
<e_surfer> soundray: -->
<e_surfer> What is SBM ?
<e_surfer>   Smart Boot Manager or briefly SmartBtmgr (SBM),
<e_surfer> thanks man
<rosen> Ok ... so now I've installed mostly everything I need and wants to see if I can get planeshift up and running ... but first I guess I need to install some nvidia drivers ... but using synaptic there is like 30 different to choose from >.<
<zandaa> kakei, only thing I now of is monitoring using hardware (like a fan controller or whateva)
<mrkris> ahh ok thanks :)
<twixmr> mustard5: when i install the driver and then look the Xorg.0.log. how can i save this file, that i can open it again when i have disabled this damn-nvidia-driver?
<kakei> zandaa yes i want something like that
<zandaa> kakei, I ment using something like a temp probe and a LCD
<twixmr> mustard5: i tried it with nano
<soundray> e_surfer, so you're managing now?
<Kuyaedz> I seem to have a broken package that I'm not sure how to fix..
<e_surfer> ya , I got it
<e_surfer> Thamnks bro :)
<zandaa> gotta go, cya'll <_<
<mustard5> twixmr, you could use a cp command and send a copy to your desktop
<kakei> zandaa . oh.
<soundray> e_surfer, well I wasn't much of a help. Good luck with your install!
<mustard5> twixmr, something like sudo cp Xorg.0.log ~/Desktop/errorlog
<twixmr> mustard5: ok. i'll try
<sinizzl> why does a user need to boot with a livd cd to set a root password in ubuntu? this is freakin' weird.
<mustard5> twixmr, or just this actually sudo cp Xorg.0.log ~/Desktop/
<theine> When will superkaramba make it into Dapper main, now that it is officially included in kde 3.5?
<tommi^> Hi. Has  anybody really managed to get the Oracle 10g working? What's the easiest way? I have the same problem that some people at the forum "TNS: Lost Contact during the install." and there's no answer for it. Also I think that the wiki entry https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oracle10g lacks something.
<soundray> sinizzl, what makes you think that?
<sinizzl> soundray, a friend of mine who is a total computer illiterate has ubuntu now
<soundray> sinizzl, booting from CD helps you *re*set a root pass if you've forgotten it.
<sinizzl> the first i thing i needed to do was tu remove him from the sudoers list so he can't screw anything up
<mustard5> twixmr, or even this     cat Xorg.0.log>~/Desktop/errorlog
<sinizzl> soundray, i know that. but why doesn't ubuntu ask for a new root passwort by default ?
<soundray> sinizzl, for security.
<twixmr> mustard5: but i have to enable the nvidia-driver first, don`t i?
<sinizzl> it would be more secure in my opinion if the standard user wasn't in the sudoers list
<soundray> sinizzl, remote attacks are harder that way.
<sinizzl> and would log in as root by su - isntead
<sinizzl> soundray, yes, that's true
<u|qos> hey guys ...
<mustard5> twixmr, well yes..but I'm not sure how much longer I can stay online :)
<u|qos> how can i generally manage the bandwidth in ubuntu?
<mustard5> twixmr, so it might be something that is not worth doing right at this moment :)
<soundray> sinizzl, it makes sense to me that the first user should be an admin by default.
<twixmr> mustard5: ok. thx.
<soundray> sinizzl, low-priority users like your friend should then be created from that first account.
<sinizzl> soundray, not if the first and only user is a complete retard as long as computers are concerned
<mustard5> twixmr, I wonder if it still contains the messages from previous errors in some of the other logs
<Tubak> Hi everbody
<soundray> sinizzl, if you are setting the computer up for him, then you should make yourself the first user.
<sinizzl> soundray, that's what im about to do right now
<soundray> sinizzl, never set up a "retard" as the "first and only user"
<sinizzl> yes, that's quite a good idea
<twixmr> mustard5: ill try it sometime. see you
<mustard5> twixmr, I've been googling some answers and I see quite a few issues with your card
<mustard5> twixmr, it might be a driver version problem
<bulio|lap> last night, when I used apt-get to download breezy, and upgrade to 5.10 from 4.10, I rebooted and got this:
<mustard5> twixmr, you can download more upto date drivers from the nvidia site
<twixmr> mustard5: oh. thats interesting.
<bulio|lap> /etc/X11/X is not executable
<bulio|lap> and X server wouldn't run
<mustard5> twixmr, I've been reading that it might be a problem with the 7667 drivers
<Kuyaedz> bulio|lap: does apt-get update/upgrade have anything additional after a reboot?
<bulio|lap> no
<mustard5> twixmr, so maybe you should visit the nvidia site...there are some HOW TOs on the forum..let me find the link
<Kuyaedz> bulio|lap: ..and are you using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bulio|lap> yes
<tRSS> bozel: sorry for keeping you waiting. now scroll down, and look for Section "Device" or Section "Monitor" or Section "Screen" and tell me what it says.
<icu> If I download the amd64 dvd image will I also be able to install ubuntu using that onto i386 machines?
<Kuyaedz> bulio|lap: ...haven't heard that issue before unfortunately.  Uhm, so you did a dist-upgrade and now X just wont start?
<Kuyaedz> icu: I would guess no
<bulio|lap> Yep, it won't
<bulio|lap> I'm re-installing 4.10 now
<icu> Kuyaedz: is there anyway then to upgrade an i386 install to an amd64 install?
<Kuyaedz> a fresh install with 5.10 .iso is the best way I've found
<Kuyaedz> icu: I would assume that you need the .iso for i386 & 64.  The architectures are too different to be interchangeable
<twixmr> mustard5: thanks a lot! i just found something about this problem in a german-forum
<mrkris> how come ubuntu won't let me remove nvidia-kernel-common without removing my kernel modules/image ?
<bozel> tRSS: ok wait a second
<JairunCaloth> how do I uninstall a kernel?
<spiekey> hello!
<twixmr> mustard5: i`ll try to fix it. thx.
<mustard5> twixmr, ah ok...well you are on your way to a solution then :)
<icu> Kuyaedz: thanks, though it's sort of a pain to have to download both.
<bulio|lap> I have 5 CDs
<bulio|lap> all 5.10
<bulio|lap> none work
<bulio|lap> debootstrap error
<spiekey> does anyone know what boot options i need to install ubuntu server with a adaptec 2400 raid5 ?
<Kuyaedz> icu: it is.. shouldn't take too long using .torrents though :)
<spiekey> if i just do the normal "server" or "linux" install i get a kernel panic
<mustard5> twixmr, you are going to need to totally remove the nvidia drivers you installed via synaptic though
<tRSS> bozel: ready when you are.
<bozel> tRSS: which section "Device"?
<asolten> Hi all...Anybody know about a good ssh filetransfer program ? I know scp but it is quite tiresome...
<linkd> asolten: whats tiresome about it?
<bulio|lap> any other suggestions?
<bozel> Identifier "Intel Corporation Intel Default Card"
<bozel> Driver "i810"
<Kuyaedz> spiekey: I had a kernel panik on installing 'server'.  Have you tried memtest86, also included on the install CD?
<bozel> BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
<tRSS> bozel: thats what we are looking for
<Kuyaedz> asolten: gFTP can transfer via FTP, HTTP, and SSH.  Could try that
<spiekey> Kuyaedz: no, not yet
<tRSS> bozel: is it showing the correct device and driver
<bozel> BIdentifier "Intel Corporation Intel Default Card"\nDriver "i810"usID "\nPCI:0:2:0"
<mustard5> twixmr, some instructions for removing the nvidia-glx drivers are included in this HOW TO http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia+drivers
<asolten> linkd, you have to know the exact name and location
<Kuyaedz> spiekey: I'd suggest trying that.. could be a memory issue.  Thats what mine turned out to be
<spiekey> Kuyaedz: that server has been running for week without problems, i hope is not a memory issuse
<bozel> dont know
<twixmr> mustard5: thanks man! thats nice!
<bozel> how can i check that?
<monad> hi.--- i just popped in an install cd into a quite old machine and got a kernel panic right away... wtf?
<mustard5> twixmr, ok..I'm off to bed...good luck :)
<Kuyaedz> spiekey: my machine had been running for a year under '98 with no noticeable problems.  I guess that shows how thourough MS is
<tRSS> bozel: you will have to check the hardware documentation in order to find out the correct hardware
<Kuyaedz> spiekey: won't hurt to run memtest86.. if you don't find anything at least we know its not that & we can go forward.
<spiekey> Kuyaedz: it properly never used so much memory (if your weird part was in a high sector :P)
<bulio|lap> how do I upgrade 4.10 to it's latest versions?
<bulio|lap> <bulio|lap> like program updates, gnome update etc.
<bulio|lap> <bulio|lap> I don't want to move to breezy, it has lots of problems for me
<bozel> the name is correct
<bozel> but how can i check the driver?
<tRSS> bozel: let me check the repos if the driver is available for intel
<spiekey> Kuyaedz: ok. i will do a memtest over night, thx
<monad> can it be it has something to do with SCSI?
<tRSS> bozel: i do believe it is available,but let me double check
<Kuyaedz> spiekey: let me know tomorrow what you find.. we can go from there
<asolten> Kuyaedz, its seems to be just it... Thanks.
<Kuyaedz> asolten: no problem. enjoy :)
<spiekey> Kuyaedz: well, it will be next week. but i will pop in, thanks ;)
<spiekey> cu
<bozel> ???
<[yoshi] > ok so how do i get yahoo messinger on my ubuntu
<Jaymac> why do you want to?
<[yoshi] > messenger*
<Jaymac> gaim...
<Kuyaedz> yoshi: try GAIM
<L33Hambley> GAIM
<Kuyaedz> lol
<Jaymac> sudo apt-get install gaim
<[yoshi] > what?
<Jaymac> gaim is a multi protocol messenger
<[yoshi] > whats that?
<[yoshi] > oh ok
<Jaymac> works with aim, icq, msn, yahoo, irc
<Kuyaedz> if you dont see it in Applications > Internet > GAIM use apt-get install GAIM
<Jaymac> etc
<[yoshi] > thanks dude
<Jaymac> right i'm off
<[yoshi] > peace
<Kuyaedz> works with everything
<tRSS> bozel: i am right here... just checking something real quick
<e1tiger4lidt> "foxtricks" plugin for firefox can work with ubuntu
<linkd> i dont think the Gaim crew like you calling it GAIM. thats how flamestuff starts
* xester good morning
<Kuyaedz> noted
<sethk> oh, boy, let's have a flame war about GAIM vs gaim
<sethk> that would be soooo exciting
<tRSS> bozel: ok, it seems that your card is not supported (I can be wrong and I would love to be proved otherwise), but there is a workaround
<linkd> no
<linkd> lets not
<[yoshi] > ok im back
<bozel> ok?
<bozel> what to do?
<tRSS> bozel: you can use another driver (with limited capabilities) and it should do the job for you. do you wanna do that?
<L33Hambley> anyoen use a graphica tablet ?
<[yoshi] > how do i switch from aim to yahoo buddylist with gaim?
<bozel> yes
<L33Hambley> i'm struggling with my Trust 400 v2
<bozel> np
<L33Hambley> my screen runs at 1280x800 - and my tablet just gives me a 10" square i can use in the middle!
<[yoshi] > how do i switch from aim to yahoo buddylist with gaim?
<sethk> [yoshi] , when you connect to yahoo chat, the buddy list window comes up
<spdl> [yoshi] , go into the accounts area
<tRSS> bozel: get out of vi (press ESC, type :q, hit enter) and then type this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<spdl> uncheck aol and check yahoo
<sethk> [yoshi] , gaim is somewhat smart about which service you are connected to
<Kuyaedz> yoshi: dropdown should allow for any protocol.  All buddy lists are connected in your end Buddy List
<[yoshi] > yea im on both
<spdl> I love gaim
<[yoshi] > i was on aim first so aim is showing
<[yoshi] > i cant be on both and switch b/l
<[yoshi] > ?
<Kuyaedz> it connects to any/all at the same time.  I'm currently on aim, msn, yahoo & irc.  all listed on one buddy list
<bozel> doesnt work
<[yoshi] > so i guess i dont have a buddylist?
<tRSS> bozel: what do you get?
<bozel> xserver-org isnt installed
<Kuyaedz> yoshi: you have to edit your account in the Accounts section & it'll import your current lists
<tRSS> bozel: ahh, alright.. just sit tight for a sec
<[yoshi] > cool thanks
<sethk> [yoshi] , you do, you just don't see it at the moment.  it's there
<spdl> Is wnck_applet a part of Wine?
<Ng> no
<Ng> it's one of the gnome panel applets
<spdl> Thanks Ng
<_sebastian> Maybe someone can help me here?  step by step.  go alon with me.  I am trying to get Apache and PHP5 to work on Ubuntu.  I have Apache installed and PHP5, but when I try to load the  PHPP file i it won't.  browser will just ask me where to save it.
<spdl> cool :)
<tRSS> bozel: type this: sudo apt-get install xserver-org-driver-i810
<L33Hambley> _sebastian, look in your apache conf
<L33Hambley> it's not bound proeprly..
<L33Hambley> or reboot
<L33Hambley> that did it for me
<_sebastian> I have and it's empty
<L33Hambley> yeah
<L33Hambley> beccauuse it doesnt use httpd.conf
<L33Hambley> it uses apache2.conf
<L33Hambley> somewhere
<L33Hambley> i'd tell you, cept i'm on a fresh install and i don't recall
<_sebastian> I had 1.3 first.  tryed with that, but that woudn't work.  and I been trying with apache2.conf.  Apache2
<siriusnova> Ubuntu is better then sex
<sethk> _sebastian, make sure you've configured apache to tell it that php files are executable
<_sebastian> and it won't work just like 1.3
<L33Hambley> it's in the apache dir somewhere
<rosen> is there any (working) scripts for installing Planeshift ? It looks a little too complicated on the webpage, and the scripts there is for other distros than Ubuntu
<_sebastian> I need to some how tell.  Apache to use the PHP module so it will work, but I don't know how to do that
<L33Hambley> _sebastian, it doesnt use httpd.conf - there is a seperate file for it
<L33Hambley> it's called like apache2.conf or something
<siriusnova> okay btw when I installed opera I dont see it pop up on the applications menu, is there any way I can add it manually?
<L33Hambley> and it is just httpd.conf with a different name
<bozel> cant find xserver-org-driver-i810
<_sebastian> apache2.conf was empty
<Ng> _sebastian: apache2 modules are controlled via /etc/apache2/mods-available and /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<L33Hambley> _sebastian, it's there somewhere
<L33Hambley> like NG says
<Ng> _sebastian: basically you should check if mods-enabled has any php entries, if not symlink the .conf and .load files from mods-available
<sethk> _sebastian, there are two things you have to do.  You have to tell apache that a .php file is executable (there is a list of executable suffixes in the config file) and make sure the directory where the .php files live is in the list of directories that may contain executable files
<L33Hambley> and theres a sites-avalible ad sites-enabled for other conf
<Kuyaedz> siriusnova: did you apt-get opera or manually add it?
<Ng> it's a bit weird and very modular, but if you have loads of modules it makes a lot of sense
<sethk> _sebastian, in addition to the php config other people are saying which is also important (obviously)
<siriusnova> Kuyaedz - apt-get
<bozel> cant find xserver-org-driver-i810
<lfop> anyone tried SUSE? If so, you like it?
<tRSS> bozel: not our day, perhaps ;(. alright, type: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kuyaedz> siriusnova: you can try killall gnome-panel to refresh your panel
<L33Hambley> lfop, yes - annndd no
<lfop> L33Hambley, ok. why?
<siriusnova> Kuyadez - i did that prior to a reboot so my gnome-panel is up to date
<bozel> then?
<_sebastian> thanks I'll try that stuff.  I am getting help from a friend who helped me set up Apahce before on XP ages ago before I formatated.  and knows a lot about this stuff
<L33Hambley> lfop, just didnt like the feel of it, i prefer something less marketed
<Kuyaedz> siriusnova: hmm.. apt-get'd opera and not in panel.  I JUST did the same thing & it showed up immediately.
<lfop> okay.
<_sebastian> ,but he dosan't use Ubuntu so he didn't know my system.  Slackware and Apple Mac for him
<L33Hambley> _sebastian, apache2 has COMPLETELY different configs on XP and linux
<bozel> maybe i should uncomment the lines?
<siriusnova> Kuyaedz - weird, maybe its a bug?
<L33Hambley> same directives and things
<L33Hambley> in different files & directories though
<_sebastian> yes I know it's differnet
<spdl> CrossOver Office is awesome.
<Kuyaedz> siriusnova: Uhm, are you able to run it from the terminal?  I wonder if it completely installed..
<tRSS> bozel: in sources.list you define your repositories. You don't have the universe and multiverse setting. You need to enable them. Just make sure you have these entries: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<siriusnova> Kuyaedz - oh its installed all right, its just not in my Applications Menu
<tRSS> bozel: you might already have it but it is probably commented out. Just uncomment the line by removing the # symbol
<_sebastian> thanks for the help guys.  I think I got enough info now for my friend to help me with the rest :) ,but if not i'll be back here asking
<tuskernini> hi there all...
<spdl> Microsoft TrueType Font Arial EULA? hahah
<filleokus> Cant get Oscommernce working, any other systems you know about? (open source e shopping)
<tuskernini> i still neet someone who knows something about apache2...
<tuskernini> need...
<tRSS> bozel: after you have added/edited the line, press ESC, type :wq, hit enter. this will save the file
* minimec is back from fishing after 56 mins 32 secs
<bozel> then?
<webwolf_27> tuskernini, what exactly do you need
<spdl> How was fishing minimec?
<tRSS> bozel: then try this again: sudo apt-get install xserver-org-driver-i810
<bozel> but i ve hoary
<Sonderblade> what package should you install if you want kde alongside gnome?
<minimec> quiet interesting :-)
<tRSS> bozel: ooh, i thought you had breezy! alright, let me rethink
<tuskernini> webwolf, i need to know how to see my server from another pc... i can see my files if i type localhost in the address bar.. but not if i use my ip....
<Kuyaedz> sounds like someone read Linus' topic this morning..
<bulio|lap> how can I upgrade hoary, without going to breezy?
<HymnToLife> !kde
<ubotflu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<bulio|lap> anyone?
<bozel> tRSS: in recovery mode i can call: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Ng> bulio|lap: upgrade to what?
<webwolf_27> tuskernini, is apache open to the outside world
<bulio|lap> the newest apps and security updates of hoary
<Ng> bulio|lap: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal will bring a hoary box up to date
<Kuyaedz> bulio|lap: without upgrading to Breezy I would think just apt-get upgrade/update is as much as you'll get..
<bulio|lap> k
<tuskernini> that is the question... it was until i removed my printer form the router i have...
<bulio|lap> because I am getting a problem when I go to breezy
<Kuyaedz> bulio|lap: but that isn't going to give you the latest Breezy updates, etc.. limited to Hoary updates.
<tuskernini> i might have done something really dumb though..
<bulio|lap> I know
<sethk> can't we get the ', like,' out of ubotflu?  someone might think we were serious
<bulio|lap> when I apt-getted for breezy, /etc/X11/X became non executable
<bulio|lap> Xserver wouldn't work
<bulio|lap> so I'll wait till its more stable
<bozel> tRSS: in recovery mode i can call: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Ng> sethk: I couldn't agree more, the bot makes itself sound like a dumb californian far too often ;)
<Ng> it should answer in one clear, polite manner
<tRSS> bozel: you should be able to call dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<sub_pop> so does 5.10's installation not work with USB keyboards?
<bozel> yes
<bozel> but only in recovery mode
<sethk> Ng, yeah, like, you know, it should
<tRSS> bozel: can you tell me the exact error msg when you do dpkg-reconfigure
<Ng> sethk: totally! ;)
<sub_pop> i'm sitting here at the syslinux boot prompt and its a no go
<L33Hambley> Graphics tablet support anyone ?
<bozel> but it is in german
<Ng> sub_pop: can you get into the bios with your usb keyboard?
<sub_pop> Ng: yes
<sub_pop> o_O
<filleokus> Cant get Oscommernce working, any other systems you know about? (open source e shopping)
<sub_pop> and my existing Grub doesn't take keyboard input either
<Ng> sub_pop: weird, at that point (syslinux) it shoul dbe using the keyboard the bios uses
<sub_pop> yea
<tRSS> bozel: i have to jet, but I think this website should be able to help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79804.html
<bozel> Paket "xserver-config" ist nicht installiert und keine Info ist vorhanden.
<Zugwrack> I need to force dpkg to remove a package...is the syntax dpkg --force --remove <package name>?
<tRSS> bozel: sorry man. I don't know german! :(
<Zugwrack> !de
<sub_pop> --force-all i think
<ubotflu> de is, like, totally, Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<tuskernini> webwolf, where do i make apache visible to the outside world?
<phil_> it says i don't have permissions to access my hard drive
<bozel> ok
<Zugwrack> sub_pop:K thanks...I still need the --remove  as well no?
<webwolf_27> tuskernini, allow port 80 in both iptables and your router
<sub_pop> Zugwrack: yea
<Kuyaedz> tuskernini: apache should load when the IP is called.  To the outside world you most likely need to forward it to your machine via your router
<Zugwrack> Ok then
<bozel> which driver i should choose?
<tRSS> Alright gentelman (and ladies, if there are any). It was nice meeting you all and I should be back soon! :)
<webwolf_27> bozel, I speak german what do you need
<tRSS> bozel: vesa driver should work for you
<bozel> ok
<rosen> is there a 'taskmanager' in Ubuntu so I can see what processes are running ?
<tuskernini> webwolf, there are two iptalbes? sorry... refresh me.. i am a read an do idiot
<Kuyaedz> rosen: Applications > System Tools > System monitor
<sub_pop> funk. :( i thought i had it figured out
<bozel> webwolf_27: my desktop is black, wehn i boot ubuntu
<rosen> Kuyaedz, thanks
<bulio|lap> brb, changing to ubuntu
<PupenoL> Hello.
<Kuyaedz> rosen: that can also be added to your gnome-panel with a right-click.  Thats where I've shortcutted mine
<webwolf_27> bozel, black as in a terminal or black as in absolutly nothing
<bozel> in absolutly nothing
<PupenoL> I have created a kernel module package with module-assistant (zaptel-module), my problem is that it ends on /lib/modules/2.6.12 instead of /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/, any ideas ?
<superbeef> Hey guys, I've got a widescreen laptop, and I've noticed that Ubuntu's gnome screen resolution utility is ignoring the X.org config file where I have more accurate settings... How do I get it to override
<webwolf_27> bozel, if you press ctrl, alt F1 you should get a terminal
<sinclair> to dl the vlc precompiled binaries, for which os should i dl the binaries.. Debian GNU/Linux? or familiar linux
<bozel> yes
<webwolf_27> bozel, check your x configuration file
<bozel> what should i check in there?
<bozel> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bozel> its working
<bozel> tRSS: thx
<bozel> tRSS: thx
<bozel> tRSS: thx
<bozel> tRSS: thx
<bozel> tRSS: thx
<Dido-> does anyone know that /etc/rc.d/rc.local which is there on slackwhere, what's the name and where it is on ubuntu?
<bozel> the problem was the driver
<rosen> Kuyaedz, I just needed to check if I really did start up a program and it was just slow to respond ... I didnt though ;)
<bozel> with the vesa-driver it works
<webwolf_27> bozel, ok
<bozel> thx webwolf
<_Audrius_> hello, i have a problem... when ubuntu loads eth1 is always inactive... I have manually activate it in case i want to connect over pppoe to internet... what can possibly be wrong?
<sinclair> when i want to dl a program, and there isnt precombined binaries for ubuntu, should i choose debian or familiar linux?
<Kuyaedz> sinclair: if you can find a .deb package use that & install with dpkg -i <packagename>.deb
<Ng> sinclair: not familiar
<Ng> familiar is for PDAs ;)
<sinclair> oh, okay.. so ill choose debian GNU/linux.. is it ok?
<Kuyaedz> yes
<bulio> how do I upgr5ade to the latest version of 4.10 warty?
<Kuyaedz> bulio: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<bulio> sources.list
<bulio> what should be in there?
<bulio> I just uncomment the lines
<Kuyaedz> bulio: uncomment the deb / deb-src lines
<bulio> I'm getting the warty upgrades now
<andybrucenet> where do i ask newbie questions?
<rambo3> you can do it with synap too
<iHeartKem> are there any pre-setup lightweight WM's for ubuntu incase i wanna put it on my lappy with 32mb ram / 200MHz
<_jason> andybrucenet, right here :)
<andybrucenet> thx! where's root???
<iHeartKem> xfce is light compared to kde/gnome
<andybrucenet> just installed ubuntu 5
<_jason> ubotflu, tell andybrucenet about root
<_Audrius_> when ubuntu starts up eth1 device is always inactive... I have manually activate it in case i want to connect over pppoe to internet... what can possibly be wrong?
<lfop> iHeartKem, icewm
<lfop> fast WM.
<iHeartKem> i can get icewm for ubuntu ? will it be setup like gnome/kde are
<iHeartKem> menu-wise
<iHeartKem> i want like icewm or fluxbox
<lfop> yep. pretty much. maybe some config has to be done
<rambo3> fluxbox is faster
<iHeartKem> cool ill try it out
<lfop> sudo apt-get install icewm
<lfop> i think.
<iHeartKem> woot, ill check it out in a bit
<andybrucenet> thx _jason
<bulio> is warty still supported?
<_jason> andybrucenet, yep, #1 question
<Kuyaedz> bulio: should be
<sub_pop> Ng: i found it. my BIOSs version of the "Legacy USB support" (talked about here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=362638&highlight=grub+usb+keyboard+bios ) was enabled. when i disabled it, all worked fine
<crypticreign> Is there a PHP plugin for Eclipse in the apt. repos?
<ejofee> shfsmount: shfs filesystem not supported by the kernel
<ejofee> anybody can help me?
<init> can anyone help me mount my usb hard drive?
<Kuyaedz> ejofee: what do you need?
<ejofee> dooglus: still there?
<ejofee> Kuyaedz: i don't know what i should do now...
<ejofee> Kuyaedz: i don't know how i can insmod... that
<Ng> sub_pop: excellent :)
<Ng> sub_pop: I have a great bug in my bios where if I tell it to support a usb keyboard it disables my hard disk ;)
<sub_pop> rofl!
<iHeartKem> Wow... copying files over wifi at 5Mbps, never seen it go that fast (1.4gb in 10mins)
<sub_pop> that sounds like fun
<ejofee> Kuyaedz: i tried installation of fuse, sshfs, and stuff... no use... there seems to be something left to do kernel-level
<Ng> sub_pop: it's really not ;)
<Kuyaedz> ejofee: sorry, got me on that..
<bulio> question
<iHeartKem> Linux is getting too easy to use now :-( (with ubuntu) but that's good for noobies, maybe ubuntu will be the OS to take over the desktop world instead of windows but theres still some ways to go
<bulio> I am upgrading warty right now, with all its latest updates
<tuskernini> Kuyaedz, my router is allows port 80 on my ip... well thats how it was when it worked before... how do i see what my iptables look like and what is allowed?
<bulio> this means I will have newest firefox etc.
<bulio> or no?
<Kuyaedz> bulio: if you update/upgraded then you should have the latest stable version available in ubuntu repositories
<bulio> I upgraded warty
<bulio> not to breezy
<iHeartKem> Quick Poll: Opera of Firefox ftw ?
<iHeartKem> or**
<Kuyaedz> bulio: right.  you should have the latest version (stable, public)
<rem_> iptables -L i think ..tusk
<_jason> iHeartKem, just try both and use what you prefer
<bulio> excellent
<iHeartKem> I know, just seeing others
<iHeartKem> opinions
<indro> hi
<iHeartKem> wondering why firefox is so damn popular when opera seems so superiour ;)
<indro> how i can change the default charset of ubuntu?
<tuskernini> rem_ thanx but it does not show me something that makes sense...
<_jason> iHeartKem, extensions ?
<iHeartKem> nothing special
<iHeartKem> its still slow
<_jason> iHeartKem, sure they are and firefox was free first so it gained a fan-base early on
<ejofee> iHeartKem: i prefer opera because of its ability to automatically save session. this way i don't care how many times it crashes. ;)
<nuewo> hi i need only one help when i find icq fo ubuntu
<iHeartKem> tuskernini there are some gui frontends for iptables you can find
<iHeartKem> ejofee true ;)
<Kuyaedz> nuewo: you're trying to chat via ICQ in ubuntu? is that your question?
<UbuntuUser7362> hi, just upgraded to breezy badger, now im getting to the desktop screen but absolutely no menus but mouse seems to be functioning, what could be wrong?
<indro> anyone can help?
<tuskernini> iHeart... thanx...
<nuewo> yes
<munzir> hi sirs, when I enable all the repositories in the synaptic, would the installer try find the package in the CD first and then shift to the net if not available?
<Kuyaedz> nuewo: use gaim Applications > Internet > Gaim (it supports icq, aim, msn, yahoo, irc, etc, etc.)
<_Audrius_> when ubuntu starts up eth1 device is always inactive... I have manually activate it in case i want to connect over pppoe to internet... what can possibly be wrong?
<Kuyaedz> munzir: I believe it checks the CD first if that line is not #'d in the sources.list
<andybrucenet> this is pretty cool--just spent two days going thru gentoo install, portage is soooo slooow
<iHeartKem> http://vuurmuur.sourceforge.net/ tuskernini looks cool
<indro> its possible to change the default charset of ubuntu to ISO-8859-15?
<L33Hambley> andybrucenet, what stage, 1, 2 or 3 ?
<rosen> hmm during my installation of Planeshift (running the script from the HP) I get an error saying that I dont have .cvspass in my home/rosendahl/ folder (wich I dont) but how/what/why am I supposed to do ?
<andybrucenet> only 3 supported now
<munzir> andybrucenet, anyway I can tell whether the package is on the CD or not in advance?
<L33Hambley> :(
<indro> nuewo: ?
<rosen> I've installed all the dependencies (including CVS) but ... gah I'm lost here
<indro> anyone know that?
<munzir> Kuyaedz,  anyway I can tell whether the package is on the CD or not in advance?
<nuewo> i try to connect thank for help :o)
<munzir> andybrucenet, sorry I used the wrong nick ;)
<andybrucenet> completely failed at installing gentoo on next box, ubuntu did everything in 25 minutes
<rosen> anyone ? ... please ? :P
<Kuyaedz> andybrucenet: pretty smooth eh
<andybrucenet> it is, now for apache2 and cvs...
<Kuyaedz> munzir: ....not sure, never tried.  is there something you're looking for specifically?
<indro> hello?
<Jaymac> andybrucenet.. gentoo is awesome
<Jaymac> but needs tweaking
<Jaymac> :)
<Kuyaedz> indro: I'm not sure of an option for that.  Have you checked out System > Pref > keyboards?  might be something in there someplace?
<andybrucenet> jaymac, i built it on ancient 450mhz box and it rocks, no argument there
<bulio> do I upgrade just the apps, or the whole linux kernel when I did apt-get upgrade
<indro> Kuyaedz: im using kde
<andybrucenet> but so slow to set up and so many things to mistype
<Jaymac> hehe
<Jaymac> First time I installed it, it took me 4 restarts i think
<Kuyaedz> bulio: you updated apps, and backend libs most likely.. not sure which packages installed, but you should have the latest & greatest available now
<Jaymac> i messed it up quite a few times
<UbuntuUser7362> anyone know what's the application name that starts the Gnome panel or the Gnome menu?
<L33Hambley> Graphics tablet Support Anyone 5.10 ?
<qt2> my uname -r shows 2.6.15-7-686 even though installed from 2.6.12 sources + ubuntu patches... any idea what the hell is up with it?
<andybrucenet> you beat me :)
<Kuyaedz> indro: sorry, don't use KDE.  not sure where to find it there
<_jason> UbuntuUser7362, gnome-panel for the panel
<munzir> Kuyaedz, no I am new and can't yet understand all this universe, multiverse, restricted stuff! Now when I see: Base System, Base System (universe), Base System (restricted) what does this mean?
<andybrucenet> where can i find info on setting up common tools (cvs, apache2, etc.)
<andybrucenet> no "emerge" i guess
<_jason> andybrucenet, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<UbuntuUser7362> ty _jason
<andybrucenet> thx!
<Kuyaedz> munzir: those are the repositories (or databases) where you have programs available to you
<indro> Kuyaedz: is /charset the same as keyboard charset?
<_jason> andybrucenet, you can check out the forums too: http://ubuntuforums.org/, but I'd check the wiki first
<Kuyaedz> indro: sorry, don't know.
<bulio> how do I update to newest warty kernel?
<munzir> Kuyaedz, ok but what's the difference and why I have three base systems?
<Kuyaedz> bulio: if you've update/upgrade you HAVE the latest warty kernel
<bulio> so if I've run apt-get upgrade
<UbuntuUser7362> brb
<bulio> I'm good?
<Kuyaedz> bulio: you're good
<hackersito69> hola
<bulio> exscellent
<bulio> I'm not going to install breezy
<bulio> had too much trouble with it
<bulio> I'll wait for next big release
<Kuyaedz> munzir: they each hold different files.. just organization
<Kuyaedz> munzir: there is one for security updates, one for base files, etc..
<u|qos> how to manage the bandwidth generally in ubuntu?
<Kuyaedz> u|quos: what do you mean, manage bandwidth?
<hackersito69> speachk spanish
<munzir> Kuyaedz, Umm! so now if I want to install things like flash or play DVD what do I need to add?
<u|qos> Kuyaedz: allow max/min amount of data send each second ...
<Kuyaedz> munzir: you'll probably want the universe repository & backports
<Slarti2> anyone ever had a problem with the sound of static from their soundcard (sb1024)?
<munzir> Kuyaedz, backports means what? I thought it has something to do with old packages, no?
<La_PaRCa> ok, here is a quesiton... I just freed some space in my hard drive, but it is not contiguous to the partition I use as /home, how can I make that space part of that partition?
<oli_> my pc, under ubuntu breezy. totally freeze from time to time, mostly randomly,  and i have to reboot... i dont have any idea whats causing this...
<Kuyaedz> munzir: backports is more not-officially supported packages, but some very useful
<rosen> does anyone here have experience in installing planeshift on an Ubuntu box ?
<hackersito69> hello
<Kuyaedz> munzir: if you're in synaptic check Settings > Repositories > Add & make sure everything is checked
<Kuyaedz> munzir: that'll give you access to the widest range of supported programs for installation
<Jaymac> heh.. Linus has got involved in the Gnome vs KDE dispute
<qt2> my uname -r shows 2.6.15-7-686 even though installed from 2.6.12 sources + ubuntu patches... any idea what the hell is up with it?
<bulio> once I get another ethernet cable, I'll be plugging in my wireless rour
<bulio> *router
<bulio> how will I adjust pppoeconf?
<bulio> <bulio> <bulio> as the router will handle the auth
<bulio> I plug it in, then what?
<gentix> can anyone tell me how I can configure xorg in ubuntu 5.10
<munzir> Kuyaedz, thanks a lot for this tip of enabling the backports. It worked
<gentix> I can't run xorgconfig
<Kuyaedz> munzir: no problem
<L33Hambley> gentix - use /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<siriusnova> haha
<L33Hambley> and vi, or nano, or gedit
<siriusnova> I didn't know playboy had a Linux mirror :D
<Kuyaedz> lol
<siriusnova> http://mirrors.playboy.com
<siriusnova> lmao
<gentix> L33Hambley: won't do. I need a configuration tool for this
<gentix> L33Hambley: won't do. I need a configuration tool for this I dunno all the specs
<L33Hambley> gentix - why?
<siriusnova> thats kinda cool, now I can tell friends to go to Playboy and download linux from there :P
<bulio> how do I change root password?
<bulio> right now it is the same as user password
<L33Hambley> sudo passwd
<L33Hambley> and enter the old one, then 2 new ones i believe
<bulio> and how do I use 12-hour time?
<bulio> Its using 24 atm
<korhalf> whats a good drawing utility for linux?
<encompass> when trying sudo apt-get install realplayer I get this...
<encompass> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<korhalf> to design brochures and ads i mean
<gentix> L33Hambley: on 5.0X i had the xorgconfig tool. With wich I could select the right stuff
<gentix> Now I can't run xorgconfig
<Kuyaedz> bulio: you can change that in your clock preferences in your panel
<bulio> anyone?
<bulio> thanks
<siriusnova> we need Ubuntu Girls
<L33Hambley> gentix - what are you trying to configure about it ?
* Jaymac pretends to be a girl
<encompass> we need ubuntu not_so_newbee
<gentix> L33Hambley: the hertz of the monitor
<Kuyaedz> ecompass: I don't know that realplayer is available thru apt-get.  Have you activated backports & universe repositories?
<sinizzl> i need drugs
<L33Hambley> google for a modeline generator then
<sinizzl> haschisch
<gentix> I'm at 60 htz and well.. I have troubled eyes
<korhalf> anyone know?
<siriusnova> Jaymac - will you pose in sexy poses wearing a shirt with Ubuntu on it?
<siriusnova> lol
<encompass> yes
<encompass> I have
<matid> Running some funny project afaig ;)
<encompass> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ nhas the instructions
<matid> s/afaig/again
<gentix> This is one pain in the @#$@#$ you don't even wanna know
<navarone> afternoon folks
<korhalf> Does anyone know what program i can use to create brochures and ads in linux?
<Kuyaedz> encompass: are you using breezy or hoary?
<encompass> newest
<encompass> breezy
<Kuyaedz> encompass: then the instructions on ubuntuguide.org are going to be a little off.. make sure they are active in System > Admin > Synaptic > Tools > Repositories > Add
<korhalf> Does anyone know what program i can use to create brochures and ads in linux?
<jrr> korhalf: have you tried oo.org's offerings?
<Chamwork-> inkscape maybe
<matid> korhalf: Iskcape
<korhalf> Thanks :D
<Chamwork-> Inkscape is nice :)
<navarone> korhalf, if you mean in a desktop publishing type manner you can probably use OpenOffice but I am sure there are more suitable programs designed specifically for that type of thing
<jrr> inkscape isn't a desktop publishing program; it's vector graphics drawing
<Chamwork-> it's like Publisher
<chasmarang> when I do a command line su root it ask for a password *I don't even know
<Kuyaedz> encompass: also, check out Applications > Add Applicatoins & search for realplayer.  That should help you get it installed
<Chamwork-> chasmarang, use yours
<tuskernini> ok, me again... HOW do i open apache to the outside world?
<jrr> chasmarang: the root count isn't useable by default
<navarone> chasmarang...you use sudo and the pass is your current users password
<jrr> you can passwd root if you *really* want to use it
<jrr> or you can just sudo
<jrr> sudo bash if you need to do multiple things
<korhalf> jrr, sudo -i does the same thing
<chasmarang> thanks people
<encompass> thanks, got it now
<chasmarang> jolly holiday
<kakei> who can help me configuring a chroot? http://www.seanius.net/geek/amd64/cedega-hl2-amd64.html
<Kuyaedz> tuskernini: probably need to port forward 80 on your router
<navarone> korhalf...take a look at Scribus in repo...google it first to see it it meets your needs
<tuskernini> kuyaedz, i am almost certain that it is activated... my router has virtual host section ... and i opened it on port 80...
<navarone> korhalp...www.scribus.net
<Kuyaedz> tuskernini: did you port forward 80 to your LAN IP?
<tuskernini> Kuyaedz, the same ip as my router, the end is just one more...
<tuskernini> 192.168.1.2 where my router is 192.168.1.1
<Kuyaedz> tuskernini: right, probably 192.168.1.2 (or something).  I'm assuming your router has a port forwarding section, add it to point to your IP there
<carlo> hi all
<carlo> a little question about gnome..
<Mabus06> How do you edit the artist and track name of a .mp3 file?
<carlo> how can i change the default character encondig in gnome?
<Kuyaedz> tuskernini: your router is the initial contact to the outside world.  If it isn't told to point to your PC it'll never get thru
<tuskernini> Kuyaedz, thats it.. it is done... so the problem must be somewhere else?
<Kuyaedz> tuskernini: do you have any firewall installed on your system? ie; firestarter?
<tuskernini> Kuyaedz, so there is something else i also have to change... no firewall
<navarone> tuskernini, are you using a kernel w/out iptables?
<k31th_> you guys use imap at all ?
<tuskernini> Navarone, i dont know.. i set up the server with help from the forums
<tuskernini> dont think so
<k31th_> ?
<carlo> who can help me?
<carlo> how can i change the default character encondig in gnome?
<EscapeFX> hey guys, how can I check to see that both of my CPUs are working?
<navarone> tuskernini, go to terminal and type locate iptables...if you get a lot of hits it is installed. If so, install firestarter and you should be able to reconfigure ports
<jrr> so i'm installing breezy on an imac 266 right now.. this will be interesting.
<prakity> I have a sony vaio portable running 5.10 -- I want to turn off tapping on the trackpad
<prakity> any idea how -- I tried MaxTimeOut 0 and Button0 0
<rosen> is there a known reason why in Ubuntu I cannot run to sound outputs at the same time .. like running skype + music or whatever ?
<gentix> I can't run xorfconfig on 5.10 how come??
<rosen> is there a known reason why in Ubuntu I cannot run TWO sound outputs at the same time .. like running skype + music or whatever ?
<rosen> that's how it was supposed to sound
<jrr> rosen: has to do with your sound driver.. what kind of card you have?
<jrr> also an ALSA vs OSS thing, but i'd think just about any card would be supported by alsa by now
<tuskernini> navarone, i got lots of hits... but i did not do it that way the last time...
<rosen> a onboard SiS soundcard
<EscapeFX> Any way I can tell if both of my CPUs are wokring?
<rosen> jrr, but it's seems to work in all other aspects
<jrr> cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<goose> hi i have a fairly stupid n00b question. how does automatic updates with ubuntu-calendar work?
<EscapeFX> jrr processor: 0    means single?
<goose> i.e. how do i enable it?
<EscapeFX> 1 would be dual?
<jrr> EscapeFX: on our server there are two entries, proc 0 and 1
<jrr> EscapeFX: one for each chip
<EscapeFX> mine only shows one... crap
<EscapeFX> i know the hardware physically works
<EscapeFX> any suggestions of where i go from here?
<navarone> EscapeFX, are you using the appropriate kernel?
<jrr> EscapeFX: i'd expect the stock ubuntu kernels to support SMP
<jrr> but if not, maybe there's specia lones
<jrr> *special ones
<jrr> or else you could roll your own
<navarone> there ar ekernels marked as smp
<EscapeFX> im in a tad over my head i think
<EscapeFX> i just about could handle the install that i did
<EscapeFX> heh
<navarone> EscapeFX, are you using the stock kernel from cd install?
<jrr> rosen: i've had that happen before, and i believe i fixed it by using a different sound driver. maybe ubuntu picked one that doesn't permit multiple simultaneous sounds or maybe there *isn't* one that allows them
<jrr> !smp
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<rosen> jrr, but.. any suggestions on how to fix it ? .. I'm only a 48hour old linux user so I'm kind of lost here
<paxmaster> Hello I am problem I am doing  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<paxmaster> Package `linux-image-2.6.12-paxmaster' is not installed and no info is available
<pagux> i just installed ubuntu-gnome desktop  via apt but i am not able to login :-( ....on kubuntu
<dooglus> rosen: you again?
<pagux> after logging into gnome nothing comes up ....i have kill X
<dooglus> rosen: what is it this time?  :)
<rosen> dooglus, sorrryyyy
<paxmaster> do you have gdm install ?
<Astxist> how do I unmount a usbfs?
<Astxist> I tried using unmount volume from the right click menu but no go
<pagux> i am using kdm
<dooglus> Astxist: "sudo umount /path/to/mount/point"
<rosen> dooglus, my soundcard can only handle one source at a time .. wich is bad since I'm on skype allmost constantly and would like to run some sounds aswell
<jrr> paxmaster: i think you messed up uname
<Astxist> and umount says something like Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<Astxist> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<munzir> Sirs! how can I play DVD's in ubuntu? I just insterted one and totem said there were no decoders
<dooglus> rosen: if you stop using skype, can it handle more than one at a time?
<pagux> is possible 2 use both kde and gnome on ubuntu ?
<pagux> munzir r u grom india?
<jrr> pagux: yes.
<pagux> i just installed ubuntu-gnome desktop  via apt but i am not able to login :-( ....on kubuntu
<rosen> dooglus, nah it's the same
<munzir> pagux, no why?
<jrr> pagux: try checking the multiverse/universe/whatever other apt repositories and see if KDE is in there somewhere
<dooglus> rosen: oh.  I only ask because that's what happens for me.  I can runs lots of sounds at once, but skype doesn't play nicely with anything else.
<paxmaster> uname -a
<paxmaster> Linux linuxbox 2.6.12-paxmaster #1 Wed Dec 7 16:10:10 EST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Strike> pagux: He's from Saudi Arabia.
<jrr> pagux: although it goes against my religion to help you use kde =D
<rakesh> hi friends
<pagux> after logging into gnome nothing comes up ....i have 2 kill X gnome each time as nothing comes up
<rakesh> were to code the cgi programming in the file system
<dooglus> Astxist: what does umount say?
<rosen> dooglus, ah ok I'll try testing it again.. 2 mins
<paxmaster> it know my kernal
<munzir> Strike, why should this matter!
<dooglus> rosen: I had assumed the problem was that skype is a KDE app, and everything else I run is GNOME.
<Strike> munzir, it doesn't
<jrr> paxmaster: so you're trying to reconfigure your customized kernel?
<Strike> he simply asked if you were from India - and you're not, so I told him where you were from :-p
<pagux> jrr: i have kubuntu destop ...i want 2 install gnome
<paxmaster> well I want  to change my usplash screen to blue
<munzir> Strike, thanks for the info then ;)
<Astxist> dooglus, Cannot create link /etc/mtab~ Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<Strike> ?
* Strike is confused
<Strike> but okeh :-)
<EscapeFX> jrr ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso is what i picked
<rosen> dooglus, seems you are right again ... it's sort of getting old ya know ? :D
<jrr> pagux: whew much better
<mysterydragon> hello everybody, i'm experiencing problems with the live boot cd of ubuntu
<pagux> i just installed ubuntu-gnome desktop  via apt but i am not able to login :-( ....on kubuntu
<pagux> after logging into gnome nothing comes up ....i have 2 kill X gnome each time as nothing comes up
<munzir> Strike, so if you don't want me to make a law case against you for revealing sensitive info, can you tell me why totem don't want to play my DVD? wha'ts missing?
<rakesh> were is cgi-bin file system
<soundray> pagux, can you login on the text console?
<pagux> yup ...
<rosen> dooglus, guess I'll try to find a replacement for skype that'll run on windows aswell ... googletalk or something
<pagux> and into kde but not gnome :-(
<dracflamloc> hello
<dracflamloc> how can i disable gdm?
<dooglus> rosen: I was kind of meaning to get around to looking into what the problem is with skype and sound, but I don't really use it enough.  It's always running, but I don't make a lot of calls
<dr_willis> dracflamloc,  you wanting to boot straight to the console?
<soundray> pagux, are you short of diskspace? (df)
<Strike> 12.13[14:00:34]  <munzir> Strike, so if you don't want me to make a law case against you for revealing sensitive info, can you tell me why totem don't want to play my DVD? wha'ts missing? <-- There's no need to be an idiot, its not sensitive info as you're publicly broadcasting it.
<pagux> no
<Strike> And there is no law against me revealing information that you publicly broadcast.
<dracflamloc> dr_willis, i was to use fvwm-themes-start to start my x session but it doesnt show in the session list in gdm, so i either want to add it or just boot to terminal so i can start it
<soundray> pagux, look at your $HOME/.xsession-errors to see if there is a clue
<Strike> Don't pick legal battles when you have no clue what you're talking about.
<fredl> how can you tell totem to use esd?
<dr_willis> dracflamloc,  its fairly easy to add new sessions to the gdm  list.
<dracflamloc> what file do i look in
<Strike> It'll get others irritated and you in trouble for frivilous lawsuits
<Elsan> What tool should I use to convert my mp3 collection to OGG Vorbis?
<dr_willis> dracflamloc,  theres some dir that has a  '*.desktop' entry for every item in the gdm list..
<dr_willis> dracflamloc,  i just can never remember where it is :P
<rakesh> any body there who knows cgi prog
<benji_> i have a bit of a silly question about repositories... can anyone help?
<jrr> EscapeFX: any luck?  what you need to do is find a kernel package that supports SMP.
<rosen> dooglus, ah ok I use it constantly with a buddy of mine, so it's sort of essential. But I'm sure there must be some alternatives out there... I just gotta find them ;)
<fredl> cgi proc??
<dooglus> rakesh: there's nothing much to know about cgi programming
<soundray> Elsan, have you looked at the information about transcoding on xiph.org?
<jrr> EscapeFX: you can probably do that with the graphical package thing, but i'm a bit unfamiliar with it.
<fredl> rakesh: preferably you want to forget about CGI.
<HappyFool> benji_: what's the question?
<dr_willis> dracflamloc,    /usr/share/xsessions/*.desltop
<dr_willis> dracflamloc,    /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop files :P
<pagux> nothing all kde related errors
<rakesh> dooglus can u tell were to put the cgi code
<soundray> Elsan, essentially the creators of Ogg Vorbis warn you that it is a Bad Idea(tm).
<dooglus> rakesh: that depends on your web server configuration
<Elsan> soundray: How come? I just  want to use something without licensing fees..
<munzir> Strike, I am just kidding
<dracflamloc> dr_willis, thanks
<pagux> i am using kdm ......is that can be aproblem ?
<munzir> Strike, bu
<rakesh> dooglus, in fedora there is file called cgi-bin for code but here ?
<munzir> Strike, by the way may be I need to tell you there is no law even if you hacked my PC here so don't worry ;)
<soundray> Elsan, the reason is one of audio quality. Compression artefacts from MP3 encoding and Ogg encoding add up, making the result sound worse than a direct encode from WAV or CDR.
<Elsan> soundray: So... I'd be better off just ripping my CDs again?
<Strike> heh - not familiar with Saudi Arabian law but I may go into information & privacy appelate law in the US
<soundray> Elsan, it depends on whether you can live with the quality loss.
<Elsan> soundray: Then I'll forget about it... a lot of my music comes from my friends' CDs...
<Strike> if I can deal with the conceited morons in the legal field
<Jemt> Greetings. Is it safe to 'apt-get remove firefox' ?
<tobi-wan[away] > Jemt: sure, if you do not want to use firefox
<benji_> happyfool the question is i used the ubuntuguide.org repositories to install a few apps on my ubuntu when i had 5.04 installed but now i have 5.10 can I use the same repositories
<Jemt> I'm affraid that it might remove important dependencies
<Jemt> tobi-wan[away] : Ok, great :)
<fredl> totem appears to be a rather disappointing application....
<Jemt> Thanks
<lfop> is there any disk-defrag tool for ubuntu?
<tobi-wan[away] > Jemt: apt takes care of the dependencies, nothing will get broken, i think
<HappyFool> benji_: i believe ubuntuguide.org is a bit out-of-date
<soundray> Elsan, really what you need to do is transcode a few MP3s to Ogg and listen for artifacts and whether they bother you.
<fredl> or is that just me??
<HappyFool> benji_: have you looked at help.ubuntu.com ? or system -> help -> starter guide ?
<Elsan> soundray: Ok. What too should I use to transcode then?
<soundray> Elsan, the way to work this is to go via uncompressed audio, i.e. MP3 -> WAV -> Ogg Vorbis.
<benji_> happyfool I realised that also... heh is there any other quick quide or site where I can find repositories for common apps?
<Jemt> tobi-wan[away] : Well, it says it will remove 'gnome-app-install' and 'ubuntu-desktop'
<spdl> bbiab
<benji_> I'm quite new to linux and ubuntu
<Jemt> tobi-wan[away] : To mention a few..
<lfop> is there any disk-defrag tool for ubuntu??
<HappyFool> benji_: seveas has written a neat web-page to generate a sources.list, but i don't know the url
<soundray> ubotflu: tell benji_ about easysource
<Jemt> lfop: I don't think you need one. Linux is not as crazy as Windows :)
<HappyFool> changed his name, has he?
<tobi-wan[away] > Jemt: yeah, because firefox is one of the basic components of ubuntu's desktop (the default browser)
<lfop> Jemt. ok =)
<Jemt> lfop: Well, depends on your filesystem of cause :)
<tobi-wan[away] > Jemt: but ubuntu-desktop, for instance, is only a meta-package
<pagux> i just installed ubuntu-gnome desktop  via apt but i am not able to login :-( ....on kubuntu
<Jemt> You are probably running EXT2/3
<pagux> after logging into gnome nothing comes up ....i have 2 kill X gnome each time as nothing comes up
<lfop> yeah
<Jemt> tobi-wan[away] : What about 'gnome-app-installer' ?
<Jemt> tobi-wan[away] : 'gnome-app-install' even
<tobi-wan[away] > Jemt: and even if it breaks things, you can easily re-install the stuff, so why not give it a try?
<tobi-wan[away] > Jemt: hmm.... i'm not sure about that, i have to admit
<Jemt> tobi-wan[away] : Ok, thanks.
<benji_> seveas what is the url of your site?
<Jemt> tobi-wan[away] : Okay :)
<benji_> thanks soundray and ubotflu
<mOrPHL1n9> hi, any1 know how can i get my spanish keyboard running with all keys on ubuntu?
<fredl> is there, like, a package that I can install that will give totem all the normal video and audio plugins at the same time?!?!
<roune> does anywone know if fluxbox works with AMD 64,os ubuntu?
<Determinist> how do i place the trash icon on my desktop?
<paxmaster> Oh yeah i was installing ubuntu on the laptop with 17 " monitor because the lcd is not working, when the x window start it fail to start
<Determinist> roune, should work just fine, i suppose
<kafeine> roune: shouldn't be any problems
<paxmaster> gdm
<pagux> i just installed ubuntu-gnome desktop  via apt but i am not able to login :-( ....on kubuntu
<roune> okay, coz i found a deb pack or something(i dont know anything about linux^^) so i tried to install it, but didnt work, coz it was for 32, it saod
<pagux> after logging into gnome nothing comes up ....i have 2 kill X gnome each time as nothing comes up
<paxmaster> I also did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it not working
<roune> said*
<soundray> pagux, have you looked at .xsession-errors like I asked you to?
<pagux> nothing all kde related errors
<benji_> thanx all of you
<benji_> :P
<Mez> Hmm
<Mez> what program with ubuntu lets me get into Windows machines through RDP - not VNC
<pagux> soundray: nothing all kde related errors
<soundray> Elsan, was I making sense?
<Exxcaliber> Mez, there's one build in
<Exxcaliber> Mez, the terminal server client
<pagux> pagux@pagux-amy:~$ cat .xsession-errors  | grep gtk  turned up nothing
<sethk> Mez, there is terminal server support in the kernel, which needs to be enabled before you can do anything else in this area.  I would have to check on the linux side userland tools.
<soundray> pagux, that is not the way to trace the error you're seeing.
<sethk> Mez, what Exxcaliber said, the terminal server client.  :)
<EscapeFX> does anyone have any experience switching to a smp kernel and can help me out?
<bulio> how can I tell what apt-get upgraded?
<soundray> pagux: restart gdm, run a tail on .xsession-errors in the text console, then switch to gdm and login. When it hangs, look at the tail of .xsession-errors.
<Elsan> soundray: Yes, you were :p. What tool should I use to transcode then? It seems Kaudiocreator would do the job...
<jrr> bulio: you can start by checking the cache in /var/apt/cache/
<jrr> er, /var/cache/apt
<soundray> Elsan, whatever takes your fancy.
<dooglus> rosen: did you see this? http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html
<pagux> soundray: I am using kdm not gdm
<jrr> EscapeFX: open up your packages browser and see if there's smp kernels in there
<fredl> wow, lots of questions here tonight :)
<jrr> EscapeFX: if not, you'll need to compile your own, which is difficult but documented
<Elsan> soundray: I'm not much of a sound fanatic. Never really had the musical ear. So I don't really even see the difference besides stereo/mono sound.
<bulio> ok
<gib8> hi
<bulio> what file do I view?
<soundray> pagux, but you're trying to start Gnome? Same procedure then.
<jrr> bulio: when new packages are downloaded, they are copied into that directory
<sethk> EscapeFX, there isn't much to it.  Just kernel options
<gib8> can someone please help me to ajust the monitor-picture (sice of the screen but not the resolution)?
<jrr> bulio: i'm sure there's a much better and correct way to check
<bulio> in archives?
<jrr> some log somewhere
<jrr> try /var/log
<jrr> yes
<EscapeFX> seth_k, is it literally just an apt-get linux-686-smp  and viola?
<pagux> soundray: shoudi remove My esiting x sessio errors file then
<Zugwrack> And if you are using synaptic to install packages you can select file/history
<soundray> Elsan, use any MP3 decoder, and use oggenc (or some frontend) to create Ogg Vorbis.
<bulio> which file?
<fredl> viola?
<bulio> jrr: what file in there?
<soundray> pagux, no, unnecessary. In the text console, run 'tail -f $HOME/.xsession-errors'
<EscapeFX> "just apt-get linux-686-smp and its all done" ?
<bulio> ?
<bulio> anoyne?
<jrr> i don't know. look around. look for "apt"
<bulio> also, how do I do a software upgrade
<bulio> aptitude?
<jrr> or dpkg
<pagux> soundray: I will be back ;-)
<Zugwrack> bulio: It will automatically tell you when updates are available
<soundray> gib8, that's usually done in the monitor settings
<gorm> hi my al-gr isn't working. when i start X, I get "error activating KXB configuration"
<gorm> XKB
<soundray> pagux, good luck.
<fredl> so what's the diff between totem-gstreamer and totem-xine, apart from that one works and the other one doesn't?
<bulio> what will?
<bulio> what will tell me I need to update?
<fredl> and which totem is preferable?
<gib8> soundray, where can i find these monitor settings?
<fredl> bulio - a little icon on the top right of your screen will.
<Zugwrack> bulio: It is magic..when there are updates a window will pop up and tell you there are updates available
<soundray> gib8, on the monitor.
<bulio> that my apps need updating?
<bulio> even in 4.10 warty?
<gib8> soundray, no my monitor doesnt have this things :-(
<bulio> thats what I have
<Zugwrack> bulio: Nope
<bulio> I'm not upgradingto breezy
<dooglus> rakesh: in breezy, cgi scripts go in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ by default, but you can configure apache to use any directory you like
<soundray> gib8, what kind of monitor is it and how old?
<gib8> soundray, philips brilliance 107
<gib8> soundray, old ;)
<rosen> dooglus, nah I didnt .. I am now though ;)
<Zugwrack> Ok so then use synaptic to check for available updates/mark them and install them then
<soundray> gib8, I mean is it a CRT or LCD?
<bulio> ok
<bulio> how do I use synaptic?
<gib8> soundray, i remember an old tool for suse with which this was possible, a crt monitor
<gib8> soundray, it called sax i mean
<dooglus> bulio: run "pgrep -l update" - you'll see the name of the process which is watching for updates for you
<soundray> gib8, okay, you're looking for a modeline generator.
<Zugwrack> dooglus: He is version 4.10 Ubuntu
<dooglus> Zugwrack: did 4.10 not have the update-notifiedr?
<soundray> gib8, try xvidtune
<gib8> soundray, could be, i dont know for what i am looking ;)#
<fredl> why would anybody want to be running 4.10?
<gib8> soundray, okay thx :-)
<Zugwrack> I don't believe it did no....at least on the PPC version it didn't
<bulio> I don't see anyhting
<dooglus> Zugwrack: kubuntu still doesn't have it - in 5.10
<bulio> bulio@emachine:~ $ sudo pgrep -l update
<bulio> bulio@emachine:~ $
<Zugwrack> dooglus: Ok well I was assuming bulio was talking ubuntu/gnome
<bulio> ubuntu gnome 4.10 warty
<soundray> gib8, apt-cache search modeline throws up videogen, which seems to be more recent. But I don't know it.
<dooglus> Zugwrack: I think he was...
<dooglus> Zugwrack: since there was no kubuntu 4.10
<bulio> I did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade before
* fredl cranks up Tool's Schism
* Zugwrack looks toward the sky
<gib8> soundray, i found something about xvidtunes, i will try this first :-)
<HappyFool> fredl: trying to piece your ubuntu back together? ;)
<Zugwrack> Ok so the information about Kubuntu not having the update notifier is related to his question how?
<Elsan> soundray: Thanks.
<jono> hey all
<fredl> HappyFool - well everything's working quite alright. I just got a lot of applications I never bothered to use, all the fancy multimedia shit, so now I'm trying out things :)
<fredl> HappyFool: and as always, experimenting goes easier with some loud rocktunes on the background :P
<fredl> although, hmm, maybe some more Tiesto or Paul Oakenfold maybe...
<jrr> afterhoursdj.org
<jrr> they've got a 192kbit stream, which is unheard of for internet radio
<fredl> I always am torn between loud rockmusic or clean trance music. Never know which makes me work more comfortably.
<bulio> firefox 1.0.7
<fredl> jrr - I often listen to di.fm
<soundray> fredl, stop it - my boy's just playing finger exercises on the piano :(
<bulio> is that latest ubuntu version?
<soundray> :)
<EscapeFX> thanks guys
<fredl> di.fm rockz. It was my lifeline to European trance when I lived in the US :)
<fredl> Hrmm, anybody here that uses Kino?
<bulio> firefox 1.0.7
<bulio> is that latest ubuntu version?
<bulio> because thats what synaptic says
<fredl> bulio....
<fredl> you're strange man...
<marcin_> hi does somebody use a evolution in ubuntu 5.10
<bulio> fredl: why?
<HappyFool> bulio: looks like 1.0.7 is the latest version for 5.10
<bulio> great
<bulio> so synaptic is working
<bulio> all the apps got updated
<fredl> The latest ubuntu version is 5.10.
<bulio> I'm using 4.10
<bulio> I'm not going to 5.10
<fredl> yes.
<fredl> oh wait...
<bulio> breezy was giving me problems
<UnL0cK> gnome or kde?
* fredl bitchslaps himself
<HappyFool> bulio: not a clue about 4.10 -- take a look on packages.ubuntu.com
<fredl> never mind me bulio.
* fredl sees lots of questions today but few answers, hmmmm.
<Jemt> Greetings. I have just installed build-essential and CheckInstall in order to make it easier to compile programs. But I'm not sure how to use checkinstall. Should I still execute 'make' before 'checkinstall packagename' ?
<fredl> brb
<Kyral> .....checkinstall is evil
<linx_> is there a place where i can get a good source.list so i don't have to add all of them in?
<Kyral> linx_: its not like its hard...
<HappyFool> Jemt: maybe read 'man checkinstall' ? (no-one here seems to be answering)
<linx_> kyral true but it gets old
<Kyral> linx_: how often do you do it lol
<Jemt> HappyFool: Thanks
<HappyFool> !tell linx_ about sources
<linx_> kyral i had to format 3 times this week
<Kyral> linx_: ouch
<linx_> kyral ya
<linx_> kyral so source.list is last thing i want to do
<Kyral> why did you have to reformat
<fredl> Hrmm can this gnome window manager autoraise windows and focus follows mouse?
<linx_> kyral various stuff
<fredl> I hate that point to click shit
<ntldr> Hi
<HappyFool> fredl: system -> preferences -> windows
<Kyral> fredl yes I thinnk
<Adam_> Hi guys. I'm doing a survey for my final year project and I would very much appreciate it if you could submit a number of website addresses you use on a regular basis. Please check http://adamgp.cjb.cc Thanks!
<linx_> kyral like vmware killed my ubuntu o.O
<fredl> ah :) thanks HappyFool, thought I'd ask a simple one to get an answer *evilgrin*
<HappyFool> heh ;)
<ntldr> I have a display problem with Midnight Commander in full screen text mode
<aircooledmadness>  snoop.burghcom.com
<rosen> dooglus, it seems my setting were allready like they suggested on the webpage.. But browsing through the forums I found rumors about a skype2 that should be comming soon... one can hope :)
<sethk> linx_, vmware does have a tendency to be lethal.  However, it really shouldn't kill ubuntu.  what do you see?
<fredl> Midnight Commander, oh what a wonderfull application :)
<fredl> hehe my name is in the Authors list :)
<pagux> i am getting this error in .xsession_errors when i try to login via gnome
<pagux> _IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<pagux> _IceTransmkdir: ERROR: euid != 0,directory /dev/X will not be created.
<pagux> _IceTransmkdir: ERROR: Cannot create /dev/X
<pagux> _IceTransPTSOpenServer: mkdir(/dev/X) failed, errno = 13
<linx_> sethk after i installed it... when id go to do anything pretty much that took a lil bit of ram itd freeze even when vm wasn't runing
<Kyral> no paste in here
<pagux> _IceTransOpen: transport open failed for pts/pagux-amy:
<ntldr> fredl, yeah, I want to use it, but it displays all things overlapped
<pagux> _IceTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for pts
<pagux> _IceTransISCOpenServer: Protocol is not supported by a ISC connection
<pagux> _IceTransOpen: transport open failed for isc/pagux-amy:
<pagux> _IceTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for isc
<pagux> _IceTransSCOOpenServer: Protocol is not supported by a SCO connection
<pagux> _IceTransOpen: transport open failed for sco/pagux-amy:
<pagux> _IceTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for sco
<Kyral> !tell pagux about pastebin
<linx_> sethk it was like it was always in the background
<fredl> ntldr - well my contribution to mc was YEARS ago when it still could not move/copy etc. directories
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fredl> ntldr - so I really don't know too much about it =)
<ntldr> where can I paste a picture of it?
<ntldr> upload
<Seveas> ntldr, pastebin :)
<ntldr> Seveas, what's the address?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ntldr> thanks
<gorm> Error activating XKB configuration.
<gorm> It can happen under various circumstances:
<gorm> - a bug in libxklavier library
<gorm> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<gorm> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<gorm> X server version data:
<gorm> The X.Org Foundation
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gorm!*@*]  by Seveas
<Kyral> .....
<pagux> hi folks
<DjLinX> does vmware have better graphix then cedega tho?
<Kyral> ....
<Seveas> Kyral, you're losing breadcrumbs :)
<bulio> where would xchat be installed to?
<Seveas> bulio, /usr/bin/xchat
<fredl> so will gstreamer replace xine?
<Kyral> Seveas: its called having two exams back to back
<Seveas> Kyral, ouch
<pagux> i am trying 2 run gnome in kubuntu
<Seveas> when was that/will that be?
<Kyral> ..pagux you can
<fredl> bulio - dpkg -L xchat
<Seveas> pagux, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> We should really start calling this project MetaBuntu
<scenestar> meh
<pagux> i have just installed  ubuntu-desktop pakage
<scenestar> 'lo room
<Seveas> pagux, then logout, select gnome, login
<scenestar> i just installed ubuntu 5.4 on my laptop
<PupenoL> I am using apt-ftparchive to make a repository, I configured it like: BinDirectory "ubuntu/breezy/rs/" { Packages "ubuntu/breezy/rs/Packages"; } and I get the error "E: Could not open file ./ubuntu/breezy/rs/binary-i386/Packages.gz.new - open (2 No such file or directory)". Why is it tring to access binary-i386 ? my packages are not there. Or how can I tell dpkg-buildpackage to store them there ?
<zerberus_> hi all!
<scenestar> but i heard bad ship about the acpi
<Seveas> scenestar, why the older version when it's a new install?
<scenestar> can someone put my mind at rest
<scenestar> and tell me it wont catch fire
<bulio> all that it in /bulio is desktop
<pagux> but i am not able to login .....nothing happens when i select gnome
<DeloMorte> Error activating XKB configuration.
<DeloMorte> It can happen under various circumstances:
<DeloMorte> - a bug in libxklavier library
<DeloMorte> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<DeloMorte> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<DeloMorte> X server version data:
<DeloMorte> The X.Org Foundation
<DeloMorte> 60802000
<DeloMorte> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<Seveas> jees
<scenestar> Seveas: because that was the only disk i had kying around
<pagux> i have 2 kill X server
<scenestar> besides, i had been using debian untill now
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@212.34.208.173 %coz!*@* %*!*@Quebec-HSE-ppp3613994.sympatico.ca %*!*@69-173-98-126.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %nifelseki!*@* %MrBlowtatoes!*@* %Lord_Maynoth!*@* %proffesional-hac!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*prozac@*]  by Seveas
<zerberus_> anyone can help me with screen resolution? I allready read the HowTo and changed my xorg.conf but still I can't switch to 1280x1024. And thats the only res I have left in xorg.conf
<scenestar> i didnt know there was anew vbersion out
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*whiterabbit *!*@*.tor.* broken_ladder!*@* *!*@tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*lunitik@*]  by Seveas
<scenestar> zerberus_: check that shit for syntax errors
<pagux> but i am not able to login .....nothing happens when i select gnome ... i have 2 kill xserver :-(
<scenestar> you probably fuicked up
<fredl> zerberus - check the DefaultDepth I believe
<scenestar> anwyays
<scenestar> on the 64 bit AMD turions
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*/tor/* *!*@206.132.* *!*@85.10* %tomodachi!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@202.137.119.* *!*@85.186.* *!*@85.9* %gorm!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.213.* bobbyg!*@* *!*@193.239.* *!*@212.95.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*getnet.is.ew.ro *!*@81.214.* *!*@193.226.* *!*@*iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<fredl> zerberus - in the Section "Screen" your xorg.conf will have a DefaultDepth <something>
<scenestar> whats the deal with the acpi
<zerberus_> DefaultDepth is 24 and there is only 1280x1024 there, and no syntax errors
<scenestar> will my machine catch fire or not?
<ntldr> Here is my MC problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5711
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@m58.net85-168-124.noos.fr *!*@cpe-24-58-62-52.twcny.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<zerberus_> in the system tool for res chang I can select a load of different modes but not 1280x1024
<paolo> hello
<holycow> for some reason ubuntu thinks text files are executables ... anyone know how to fix this?
<scenestar> ntldr: looks like you jsut misconfigured X
<paolo> i need information
<Seveas> ntldr, export TERM=vt100
<Seveas> and then retry mc
<scenestar> holycow: thats becausde theyre scripts
<paolo> i would like to buy a digital camera
<holycow> scenestar, no, plain ascii text files associated with gedit
<holycow> not scripts
<fredl> zerberus - did you check the logfile?
<paolo> but i do not know what is better supported from gnu/linux
* Kyral bows
<paolo> can you help me ?
<Kyral> I shall take my leave for now
<jrr> i'm glad ttf-bengali-fonts install by default.  they're important.
<holycow> they never used to be recognized as executable
<Jemt> Hm, I'm trying to compile Bluefish by executing './configure' - but it states that i'm missing a C compiler. What package(s) do I need to install ?
<Seveas> paolo, any camera that adheres to the usb removable drive standard is perfectly supported
<fredl> zerberus - it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kyral> Jemt: sudo apt-get install bluefish
<pagux> here is xsession_errors -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5712
<Seveas> paolo, and most cameras do adhere to it
<zerberus_> fredl: nope, where is it? Sorry just installed Ubuntu
<Jemt> Kyral: I want to compile it myself
<jrr> Jemt: gcc
<pagux> i have just installed  ubuntu-desktop pakage
<pagux> but i am not able to login .....nothing happens when i select gnome ... i have 2 kill xserver :-(
<Kyral> Jemt: Why...
<pagux> here is xsession_errors -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5712
<Jemt> jrr: gxx is already installed
<paolo> do you know any gopod type ?
<Kyral> Jemt: then you need build-essiential
<Jemt> Kyral: Take a wild guess
<Jemt> Kyral: Newest version
<jrr> Jemt: howbout make and automake
<Kyral> Jemt: because you are bored?
<Seveas> paolo, my pentax workd
<Jemt> Kyral: Also installed :)
<fredl> zerberus - there will be a ton of info in it. glance over it to see if you see anything recognizable
<Rokker_Stu> im having some problems with playin some mp3s in ubuntu, it says, "totem could not play file bla bla bla.... there were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins" and thats all
<paxmaster> Hello I am having problem I am doing  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> Jemt, apt-get build-dep bluefish (installs all buil dependencies)
<paolo> pentax model
<paxmaster> Package `linux-image-2.6.12-paxmaster' is not installed and no info is available
<scenestar> Rokker_Stu: read the forums
<Kyral> jeez, I never seem to uderstand this obession with "The Latest Version"
<scenestar> mp3s arent played out of the box
<Seveas> paolo, an old one :)
<Kyral> if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Seveas> but afaik all pentaxes work
<scenestar> theres some shellscripts that fix it fo you
<pagux> pl pl someone tell whts wrong ...why cant i logg into gnome
<Jemt> jrr: Can't execute make and make install before I have done 'configure'
<Rokker_Stu> and what about vlc then?
<paolo> and which formats are supported ?
<Jemt> Seveas: Already done that
<scenestar> Rokker_Stu: read the forums
<Seveas> paolo, formats?
<scenestar> RTFM
<fredl> (**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1600x1200": 229.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz
<Kyral> scenestar: BAD!
<Seveas> scenestar, RTFM is not a word we use in here
<Kyral> No RTFM!
<scenestar> D:
<paolo> *jpg, bmp, gif etc....
<Rokker_Stu> what forum?
<Seveas> paolo, all of them :)
<Kyral> www.ubuntuforums.org
<paolo> png
<fredl> see LCD screens SO suck. LCD screen, eat THAT resolution and refresh rate :)
<jrr> =D
<paolo> not all
<Rokker_Stu> no, not that, but which subforum?
<fredl> Seveas - is FGI allowed?
<jrr> many lcd's can do that.
<Kyral> Rokker_Stu: search...
<HappyFool> pagux: try logging in and removing the ~/.ICEauthority file
<jrr> the refresh rate doesn't much matter on lcd's as you can't see the flicker
<scenestar> Rokker_Stu: theres this awesoem search function
<scenestar> try it
<Seveas> fredl, no :)
<Kyral> Yah I'm gonna leave before I go to BOFH mode
<scenestar> same
<Seveas> Kyral, :)
<HappyFool> pagux: that's a guess - you mentioned problems with ICE earlier, and it sometimes fixes things to rm that file
<scenestar> im not a people person
<fredl> seveas - oh... ok... well I stick to the rulez although FGI is my favorite.
<paolo> thanks of all
<Kyral> I'll be back when I get done with all my work
<Seveas> fredl, I'm also tempted a lot to use it :)
<fredl> Seveas - you know there's an actual website for that right?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> (just)fuckinggoogleit.com
<fredl> I thought that website was just friggen brilliant when I first saw it.
<veronique> veronique
<Seveas> it's brilliant for support people in BOFH mode :)
<fredl> mwuhaha yeah
<jenda> veronique: hello
<veronique> hello
<Seveas> fredl, I suppose you do know the real BOFH?
<scenestar> meh
<veronique> bonjour
<pagux> HappyFool: What the heck is ICE ? I trying to login via newly installed Gnome (on kubuntu)
<fredl> Seveas - I know the original stories if that's what you mean.
<scenestar> parlais anglais kthnx
<Seveas> fredl, yeah
<fredl> I dunno if there ever was a REAL BOFH :)
<veronique> hello
<scenestar> hi
<fredl> coz that'd be bad.
<scenestar> can i help you?
<Seveas> kinda
<fredl> but funny as shit :)
<pagux> Xauthority
<pagux> Xauthority
<paolo> bonjour a va veronique ?
<jenda> veronique: Avec quoi as tu besoin d'aide?
<Seveas> paolo, we speak english in here
<scenestar> guess not
<Seveas> !tell pagux about xhangs
<paolo> ok
<pagux> HappyFool: there is no ~/.ICEauthority file
<fredl> "oh you need extra disk space then? *clickety click* rm -rf ~luser, well you just have 8Mb added to your uhh quota
<jenda> Seveas: I was gonna ask what she needed and see if I could help her in PMs
<Seveas> pagux, try ~/.Xauthority and /tmp/*
<HappyFool> pagux: apologies. i guessed wrong
<ntldr> Seveas: export TERM=vt100 <--- is that a command?
<Seveas> ntldr, yeah
<pagux> HappyFool: is there any way I can start a gnome session whithout logging out of my current session
<Seveas> you might need to set a different vga mode when booting though
<Seveas> pagux, gdmflexiserver
<HappyFool> pagux: tried applications -> system tools -> new login? (or listen to seveas ;)
<ntldr> eww
<pagux> HappyFool: yeah nothing happens
<ntldr> now i got it black/white
<ntldr> :)
<korhalf> anyone got some good advertisement layouts.
<korhalf> mine sux0rz
<Seveas> ntldr lol, different vga parameter it is then :)
<korhalf> just like, templates
<Seveas> korhalf, -ETOPIC
<korhalf> well someone recommended inkscape, cuz i was asking earlier whats a good ad designing program for linux
<korhalf> but it doesnt even support a color palette
<u|qos> how to manage the bandwidth generally in ubuntu?
<pagux> ok guys i will be back (after login)
<korhalf> i have to use the dropper
<HappyFool> pagux: you can put your .xsession-errors up on the pastebin for us to look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pagux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5712
<Elsan> Should I just rerip my entire CD collection to Ogg Vorbis or convert it from MP3?
<korhalf> convert from mp3.
<korhalf> probably faster.
<Seveas> conversion will lose qualoty
<Seveas> quality even
<Seveas> but why not just keep it as mp3?
<korhalf> it isnt -that- noticeable.
<Kuyaedz> use sound converter, available in Add Applications
<scenestar> anyways
<scenestar> does anyone know a nice package for gnome
<scenestar> that can monitor my cpu temp?
<Mazoku> scenestar ls-sensors+gkrellm?
<korhalf> ew gkrellm
<scenestar> thank you
<korhalf> you sure there isnt something he can add to the panel?
<pagux> nothing happed :-(
<scenestar> meh
<scenestar> all im worried about
<scenestar> is my machine overheating
<scenestar> because that would suck
<rosen> !checkgmail
<ubotflu> rosen: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Mazoku> korhalf yea he can use hardware sensors monitor but i don't like
<rosen> ubotflu I would kick your arse if you were real !
<ubotflu> Bugger all, i dunno, rosen
<rosen> yeah well you'll learn !
<scenestar> uhuh
<scenestar> and in reall life i would bully you and steal your lunch money
<scenestar> but since we are on teh intarweb
<scenestar> well just have to live with it
<scenestar> now play nice kthnx
<lucasvo> what means: E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<lucasvo> I get this error when I update my packages lists in apt
<jenda> lucasvo: How much RAM do you have?
<lucasvo> jenda: 512MB
<viller> hi
<jenda> lucasvo: OK, I don't know :)
<pagux> i have two opened seesion how do i kill one of them ?
<Seveas> lucasvo, how much swap? Put your sources.list on the pastebin
<sethk> lucasvo, add some temporary swap
<viller> all the crappy tutorials on the internet are teaching how to install apps, but how to remove them if I didn't install them through synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
<pepperpot> Is ubuntu's gaim working for anyone here? Is it just my install that's borked?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
<lucasvo> Seveas: 500MB
<korhalf> viller, learn how to use apt-get from the terminal
<pagux> HappyFool: I tried again nothing happened
<Seveas> lucasvo, then it's probably your sources.list :)
<scenestar> pepperpot: its you
<viller> korhalf: from where? and does it work with apps i installed without apt-get?
<HappyFool> pagux: sorry, missed that URL
<korhalf> viller, synaptic is just a frontend for apt-get
<HappyFool> pagux: just a sec while i read it
<lucasvo> http://pastebin.com/462706 < sources.list
<korhalf> viller, sudo apt-get remove program
<viller> korhalf: i can't install ALL the apps through synaptic or apt-get
<pepperpot> scenestar, thanks. You're using the one from the breezy apt source?
<pagux> pl pl pl some one help me in logging into gnome
<rosen> is there no guides how to install planeshift on an ubuntubox ?
<korhalf> viller, yes you can..
<korhalf> viller, all that are available in your sources' repository that is
<viller> korhalf: i said ALL, i meant all the apps that are possible to install on Ubuntu
<korhalf> viller, "all" is a lot of apps.
<korhalf> viller, and i bet you won't use 90 percent of them
<viller> korhalf :D
<Dido-> Anyone knows where should I add this lines to enable the pc in my network use my internet connection and if it needs any editing because this is tested on slack only? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5714
<viller> korhalf: i won't
<HappyFool> pagux: hmm
<viller> korhalf: there's just one app i installed with make and now i don't know how to remove it
<korhalf> with make..
<viller> how to remove an app i have installed with make
<Seveas> Dido-, the ip_forward in /etc/sysctl.conf in the right format
<korhalf> well if that app used autotools, go to the dir of the source and do "make uninstall"
<Seveas> the others in a separate initscript
<korhalf> viller, never compile things, that's a last resort
<korhalf> viller, use gentoo if you're going to compile
<HappyFool> pagux: i have those too but my X is OK
<HappyFool> pagux: standby. i'm going to logout and restart X
<Dido-> Seveas, so what I need is just to add this and it
<squequo> hi!!!!
<viller> korhalf: i don't even know what's autotools
<Dido-> Seveas, so what I need is just to add this and it's ready?
<FireCracker> Hi guys, im looking for a vmware type program to try out BSD, on my linux system? Any suggestions?
<korhalf> viller, if you don't, then don't compile
<Dido-> Seveas, doesn't need any edit
<LadyNikon> hey
<viller> korhalf: but i had to compile to use this app!
<korhalf> viller, if you must, go and delete the idrectory where the binary and all that is, or go where the sources are(where configure and make is) then use make uninstall
<korhalf> viller, what app is it?
<Seveas> Dido-, yeah
<LadyNikon> to add someone to wheel is it /etc/group?
<korhalf> viller, ?
<viller> korhalf: it's nut, not the nut dealing with that network stuff, it's the nut dealing with food or something
<korhalf> viller, what...
<FireCracker> Any siggestions?
<ubuntu_noob> hi all
<korhalf> nut - The core system of the nut - Network UPS Tools
<korhalf> ?
<viller> korhalf: nvm it's not important
<korhalf> viller, if it's not important, don't ask.
<viller> korhalf make uninstall didn't help
<HappyFool> pagux: i get all those ICE errors on login too
<Seveas> HappyFool, get a new fridge then :)
<Dido-> Seveas, can u tell me how just to reload those files to avoid rebooting
<HappyFool> :P
<viller> korhalf what the app does is not important, how to install it is inportant
<HappyFool> pagux: your problem is (i would guess) elsewhere
<korhalf> viller, i need to know what app it is first.
<korhalf> viller, in order to help you.
<Seveas> Dido-, make it executable and execute it
<ubuntu_noob> i'm trying to install libstdc++.so.5, anyone know what command i gotta use so apt will do it right?
<SirGir> Is there any neat app for "recording" desktop?
<pagux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5715
<korhalf> SirGir, you mean video capturing?
<viller> korhalf: http://directory.fsf.org/nut.html
<korhalf> SirGir, im looking for one myself :) msg me if you find one
<SirGir> korhalf, Yes
<SirGir> ok
<Rokker_Stu> i still cant play my music
<Seveas> !libstdc++.so.5
<ubotflu> hmm... libstdc++.so.5 is you can get the missing libstdc++.so.5 file by installing the 'libstdc++5' package.
<HappyFool> pagux: looks similar to mine
<pagux> HappyFool: i made a new user i and tried again but same errors
<Rokker_Stu> well dont bother but, how do i while ive started up ubuntu live, copy what ive done so far?
<Mazoku> ubuntu_noob sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<chasmarang> how can I find out where a certain IP address is by the numbers right?
<HymnToLife> Rokker_Stu > what's the problem ?
<pagux> Does this means on kubuutu one cant run GNOME ??
<HappyFool> pagux: please describe what happens when you try to login
<HappyFool> pagux: it should work
<korhalf> chasmarang, you can whois the ip
<pagux> nothing zero zilth ....all i can see is my mouse cursor
<korhalf> viller, i have no clue
<Rokker_Stu> I want to know how I copy my progress that ive done on Ubuntu live to my harddrive so i can continue later
<viller> korhalf :D
<pbransford> I want to set up an ad-hoc wireless network. I have a working ndiswrapper install, it connects fine to APs.
<korhalf> viller, if you want to delete, delte the directory its in
<pbransford> do i just need to change the mode from managed to something else
<HappyFool> pagux: and kde used to work?
<chasmarang> yeah whois doesn't know I ran a full check
<pbransford> dhcp won't be needed
<Phoul> HEllo
<Phoul> Antone know how to run counterstrike on ubuntu?
<Phoul> anyone*
<korhalf> wine
<korhalf> beware its slow
<Phoul> I tried WINE
<AnarKisTic> ok this should be a really easy question for anyone who knows anything about ubuntu. i cannot access hda1 without using root. how can I set it up so that I can access hda1 from any user account?
<korhalf> some dude by the name of oliver is writing a d3d9 patch to make it faster.
<pbransford> Phoul, play, or use the dedicated server
<wrtechnology> spanish
<korhalf> AnarKisTic, edit your /etc/fstab
<pagux> HappyFool: always and now too
<korhalf> AnarKisTic, add your standard user in the group thats allowed access to that partition
<chasmarang> is there a way to tell what city state or country by the numbers
<Phoul> play
<korhalf> chasmarang, no, do a whois lookup
<korhalf> chasmarang, whois ip
<chasmarang> whois doesn't know
<AnarKisTic> korhalf: I have already done that, makes no difference.
<pbransford> chasmarang, not really. they could be anything. But you can usually tell there ISP if you have a good list
<korhalf> AnarKisTic, what do you mean makes no difference?
<Phoul> Like how do i run steam and stuff for ubuntu
<chasmarang> I can ping and trace route but that's it no lookups
<pagux> what the heck is this ice stuff ;-) ?
<korhalf> Phoul, wine!
<HappyFool> pagux: can you run     dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop|tail -1    in a terminal and tell me what it says ? (should be only 1 line)
<pbransford> Phoul, wine, or pay for cedega
<UziMonkey> anyone know if the Ruby in Ubuntu is the actual 1.8.3 release, or is it still a beta version?  The date --version gives is wrong.
<flodine> guys what happen to gnome-look site
<korhalf> dont pay for cedega
<pbransford> Phoul, cedega would be the best bet. at least for now.
<korhalf> compile it yourself, they have automated scripts for that
<bozel> can anybody tell me how to install the java ".bin"?
<AnarKisTic> korhalf: the main group for my standard user is set to root. and it still says I do not have permission to access hda1
<korhalf> bozel, why not just get it with apt-get?
<chasmarang> pbransford:  what do you mean good list
<bozel> it s not java 5
<bozel> i need java 5
<korhalf> bozel, you can chmod a+x it and then ./java-xx-xx.bin
<Seveas> !tell bozel about javadeb
<pbransford> chasmarang, it involves probing websites for DNS->IP maps and such
<Seveas> korhalf, eeek
<korhalf> Seveas, ?
<korhalf> okay, chomd +x it.
<Seveas> korhalf, never do that directly, it installs crap all over the place
<pbransford> chasmarang, like if i know these 30 websites get there internet access through company X, i can look at their IPs and figure out what IP space X uses.
<Seveas> rather use make-jpkg to turn it into a deb
<korhalf> never heard of that
<Phoul> cedega aient in the repo
<pbransford> Then I can look up company X, do a little bit of deduction from the websites, etc. and figure out where they are
<pbransford> Phoul, cedega is pay software!
<pbransford> Phoul, you cant distribute it
<Phoul> how much
<pagux> dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop|tail -1
<Phoul> and where
<pagux> ii  ubuntu-desktop 0.80           The Ubuntu desktop system
<pbransford> hold on
<korhalf> you can download cedega source for free
<korhalf> quit being idiots, dont pay for that crap
<SirGir> korhalf, http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=311
<pbransford> korhalf, minus lots of important stuff!
<pagux> :Happyfool i  ubuntu-desktop 0.80           The Ubuntu desktop system
<korhalf> SirGir, thanks man ill check it out
<pbransford> Phoul, ignore korhalf about downloading cedega source
<bozel> no
<SirGir> korhalf, np ;)
<korhalf> you know that wine works fine
<SirGir> Me too
<korhalf> i can run cs on wine perfectly
<pagux> HappyFool: i  ubuntu-desktop 0.80           The Ubuntu desktop system
<HappyFool> pagux: that means it probably installed OK
<bozel> i want to know, how to extract bin to deb
<bozel> i forgot the pages name
<bozel> where it stands
<HappyFool> pagux: i'm running out of ideas
<pbransford> So if i set iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<thundr> Phoul, $5 /month, but like korhalf says, you can install it from source (though it is very difficult)
<pbransford> and then manually set IPs and iwconfig essid them, i can easily talk between to radio cards right?
<hippola> Need help with nForce2 audio drivers! Any gurus here who can?
<pbransford> thundr, he left :/
<thundr> ...oh.
<pbransford> lol
<hippola> oh, darn
<korhalf> thundr, there are automated scripts to aid in the process
<korhalf> if you're a nub, use one of the scripts on linux-gamers.net
<pagux> HappyFool: what 2 do now ?
<pbransford> theres also a nifty invention called p2p :P (being sarcastic)
<korhalf> and yes it lacks some features, but theres no such thing as a free lunch
<flodine> guys what happen to gnome-look site is it gone
<hippola> script for nforce2 audio?
<thundr> korhalf, I tried those back on warty, what a mess. I'll try it out later this week, maybe you can help me set it up.
<pbransford> flodine, nobody likes to look at lawn-gnomes anymroe :(
<HappyFool> pagux: have you tried the mailing list or ubuntuforums.org ?
<pbransford> well, thanks for the help guys.
<korhalf> thundr, don't even bother, most games work with wine just normally
<royjan> hoLa
<chasmarang> pbransford: http://www.nwtools.com  comes up with ziltch
<thrice`> anyboyd have a solution for streaming video in firefox NOT using mplayer ?
<korhalf> thundr, cedega is just wine with some extra hacks, its nothing to be paying money for
<royjan> algunas nias por alli
<korhalf> thrice`, you can stream it with a player like xine or osmething..whats wrong with mplayer anyway?
<thundr> korhalf, maybe you can help me with wine as well, then :)
<pbransford> chasmarang, er, you would need to do it all yourself. Talk to people even. Not something quick n easy
<korhalf> thundr, no problem :)
<hardybm> Hi !
<thrice`> korhalf: it's compiled with poor deps
<korhalf> thrice`, you compiled mplayer?
<thrice`> korhalf: but I can't get it to open an embedded stream in firefox
<thrice`> totem that is
<korhalf> thrice`, i think all you really need is mplayer and the w32codecs, you can add the marillat reps in your sources list
<korhalf> thrice`, i dont use totem, cant help ya sorry
<thrice`> or totem-xine
<thrice`> i wish there was a better integration then mplayerplug-in
<thundr> I use totem-xine, and that works (except in firefox, but I probably have it configured wrong)
<chasmarang> http://www.nwtools.com is an IP lookup and it doesnt find any records on 63.210.234.69
<korhalf> chasmarang, you know that you can use your linux machine and forget about those sites
<Rokker_Stu> How do I make a backup of what ive done on my Ubuntu Live cd on my harddrive?
<korhalf> just type host ip, and it should find it
<korhalf> chasmarang, and if you cant find that ip, chances are the host is down or has a dynamic ip or something.
<pbransford> chasmarang, "ping www.somewhere.com" does a nifty job of giving you their IP address
* thrice` sighs
<korhalf> host does an even better job.
<thrice`> nobody has a better solution to streaming vid in firefox?
<korhalf> thrice`, it works for me man, i dont know whats wrong with mplayer
<pbransford> vid + browser = evil
<pbransford> never should have happened
<korhalf> its probably cuz you compiled it.
<hardybm> I'm using Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger". Yesterday I have removed Arabic, Indic, Korean font pakages (I only need spanish). But now when I try to use apt-get to install other packages I get the message You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these which tries to install the mention packages. How to can avoid this ? I don't need such font pakages
<chasmarang> k
<Rokker_Stu> Man, doesnt anyone know how to install ur copy of Ubuntu live, while ur running it on your harddrive?!
<korhalf> im telling you, everything works except for some of those new wmv files, which give me processoutput errors and garbled view.
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, install the real ubuntu.
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, i believe everything you do in Live is done in virtual memory
<pagux> HappyFool: I am logged into gnome
<HappyFool> pagux: well done. what was wrong?
<korhalf> hardybm, dependancy issues, you should probably just leave it alone, though you CAN force it, i wouldnt advise it
<Rokker_Stu> korhalf, ive done like 4 hrs hrs configurating it.... well well, can i install the real ubuntu on my second harddrive or is it automatic to do it on your first harddrive?
<pagux> HappyFool: it took half an hour to logg in
<HappyFool> pagux: ah
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, heres what you do
<korhalf> format and install ubuntu 5.10
<thrice`> no, i was using the repos mplayer
<thrice`> but I can't stand mplayerplug-in
<thrice`> the reason I was looking for another method
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, use the other hdd as storage or put windows on it.
<hardybm> korhalf: How can I force it ? (Something such as ignore pakges list I hope...)
<korhalf> hardybm, you can purge im guessing
<Rokker_Stu> korhalf, ive got windows on my first harddrive, but i aint got any os on the other, the slave
<korhalf> hardybm, sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, then format the slave, and install ubuntu 5.10 the actual one, not the live version or whatever y9ou're trying to do
<chasmarang> We are in process of developing a new website for domain sales and hosting. Please check back.
<chasmarang> Somewhere's domain registration service is online
<darker-ghost> what is my nick here?
<darker-ghost> ok
<korhalf> live is for testing and messing around, it isnt a real OS to be installed
<HappyFool> pagux: i'm afraid i don't know what the problem is. i can only suggest again the mailing list or ubuntuforums
<name> i did .sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/qwe. , cant access it says permission denied what to do ?
<darker-ghost> i have a problem
<darker-ghost> with the root password
<Rokker_Stu> korhalf, does the installer do that automaticly?
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, no, you have to know what you're doing
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, by default the isntaller tries to erase everything
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, if you're master is hda, im guessing your slave is hdb
<_jason> darker-ghost, what would that problem be?
<RQ> hey
<darker-ghost> i tried edit the file "xorg.conf"
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, check what the installer will do before writing any changes, make sure it's installing to /dev/hdb and doesnt try to use /dev/hda as swap or something stupid.
<RQ> anyone dealing with bad view in Dapper?
<thrice`> darker-ghost: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_jason> darker-ghost, yes? try not to use enter as punctuation, your responses will be hard to follow otherwise
<korhalf> if you guys are having display issues, and have an ATI or NVIDIA card, i recommend EasyUbuntu installer
<Rokker_Stu> korhalf, ill just get a old harddrive and install it on that, or maybe buy a new 250gb for 90
<korhalf> it helped me, now i have 3d accel on my ati radeon chip
<korhalf> Rokker_Stu, do whatever you want, as long as you know what changes you're making to the partition tables
<darker-ghost> <thrice`> darker-ghost: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mazoku> korhalf and you can use fullscreen opengl programms without freez?
<hardybm> korhalf: dpkg -l package. Shows me pn status (Purge, Not )
<{alejandro}> uh, I am having a few probs with sound
<Elsan> Is there any way to know how much space an installed packge from Synaptic takes. It seems my home folder only takes 27/60 on my hard drvie and I only have 9 GB left...
<HappyFool> !tell name about windowsdrives
<Kuyaedz> someone tell me gui editing command comporable to gedit using KDE?
<RQ> kate
<Seveas> kate
<korhalf> Kuyaedz, knote?
<korhalf> oh sorry
<RQ> or kwrite
<darker-ghost> this code line give me level administrator?
<korhalf> RQ, thats what i meant
<_jason> ubotflu, tell darker-ghost about sudo
<HappyFool> Elsan: the installed size is listed in the package properties
<vpd> hi, i'm trying to send mail from command-line, i've installed mailx to have "mail" command, and it seems that it doesn't send e-mails, do i need some kind of smtp server working on the machine or something different to make it works?
<HappyFool> Elsan: right click the package and choose 'Properties'
<korhalf> vpd, i have a feeling mailx is for local mail sending.
<Elsan> HappyFool: Is there any way to list them by size? I really need to do some cleaning. At least it takes less space than Windows...
<vpd> is there some tool that work "globally"?
<korhalf> vpd, i recommend Elmo
<HappyFool> Elsan: perhaps using dpkg
<korhalf> it's what i use
<{alejandro}> I can't get any of the sound drivers to work
<vpd> thx, i'll check that
<{alejandro}> alsa  kind of works
<{alejandro}> it gives me a second of sound than stops
<{alejandro}> but everything else doesn't work
<{alejandro}> I have been using XMMS to test
<Elsan> HappyFool: Does it install apps in /usr ?
<HappyFool> Elsan: apps can have files all over the place
<HappyFool> Elsan: though typically stuff will be in /usr
<{alejandro}> some in the home dir
<HappyFool> Elsan: dpkg doesn't appear to listed installed size (odd)
<Elsan> What would be the most accurate to check the total of all my apps?
<bulio> does apt-get update && apt-get upgrade update the kernel too?
<HappyFool> Elsan: ah-ha -- aptitude can list according to installsize
<jenda> bulio: yes
<indo> I got some lines which I need to be executed every time when Ubtuntu starts, where should I add those lines?
<{alejandro}> anyone here know how to troublehsoot sound?
<korhalf> indo, gnomerc?
<{alejandro}> darrrgh this is frustrating
<Elsan> HappyFool: what is the exact command please?
<korhalf> ah wait, there is no gnome rc
<bulio> does apt-get update && apt-get upgrade update the kernel too?
<{alejandro}> upgrade changes package sources
<HappyFool> Elsan: err. trying to figure it out
<{alejandro}> I think
<{alejandro}> wait, that's reverse
<indo> korhalf, yea... i just tried
<HappyFool> bulio: i think the latest kernel update requires a dist-upgrade
<{alejandro}> and you shouldn't do that right off the bat
<{alejandro}> I tried that and it fucked some things up
<korhalf> what, dist-upgrade?
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to close a frozen window?
<{alejandro}> xkill
<korhalf> ElitePete, xkill
<korhalf> dammit
<Moe|Joe> hey people
<{alejandro}> and I still need help with my sound woes
<RQ> so
<ElitePete> ty
<Moe|Joe> how do i get ubuntu to load on my IBM Thinkpad 600x
<RQ> how about my broken view issues?
<Moe|Joe> after i log in....nothing happens
<RQ> anyone but me having them on Dapper?
<paolo> to the next
<paolo> thanks of all
<{alejandro}> I stopped using dapper because it fucked up my 3d
<korhalf> RQ, Dapper is extremely unstable for a reason.
<RQ> Moe|Joe, what time does it display on login prompt?
<RQ> korhalf, i know ;)
<RQ> i'm not saying "linux sucks" :)
<RQ> i'm asking for a solution or sth ;)
<Moe|Joe> why u need to know the time?
<grogoreo> hi
<korhalf> RQ, well, you can't expect people herre to support dapper
<{alejandro}> not until march or so, anyway
<RQ> Moe|Joe, if i remember correctly, there are/were some issues with gnome disliking bad times (befor Unix era, or sth)
<Elsan> HappyFool: Thanks. Space is becoming critical now. My 60GB ipod(my backup solution) is nearly full and my hard drive is slowly getting full...
<RQ> (time means DATE and time)
<HappyFool> Elsan: standby ..
<RQ> korhalf, well if we have any dapper users here, why not? ;)
<{alejandro}> haha
<{alejandro}> please guys
<{alejandro}> anyone know stuff about sound
<{alejandro}> because I could use a hand in troubleshooting
<korhalf> Elsan, dude, how much pr0n are you actually downloading?
<bulio> should I upgrade warty to it's latest kernel?
<Moe|Joe> whts a nice commandline text editor?
<bulio> I'm doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<_null> Moe|Joe, vim
<_jason> Moe|Joe, vim
<{alejandro}> upgrade to breezy
<thrice`> bulio: you should upgrade warty period
<korhalf> {alejandro}, did you try restarting alsa?
<indo> I got some lines about networking which I need to be executed every time when Ubtuntu starts, where should I add those lines?
<gverig> {alejandro}: try to ask a question or describe your problem
<bulio> Breezy gives me problems
<raphael> Elsan: check out 'dpigs' from the debian-goodies package
<korhalf> i wonder if apt-get dist-upgrade will fux0r the system.
<{alejandro}> ok, well, alsa only works for a second
<bulio> Upgrading the kernel now
<korhalf> i wanna try it, even though im at breezy already, i dont think itll do anything
<{alejandro}> and then stops making noise
<{alejandro}> how do I go about fixing this
<Elsan> korhalf: I don't have a whole lot :p I don't download any at all. I jsut got ots of games I try out with Cedega
<RQ> Moe|Joe, or nano
<lewix> hi
<bulio> ok
<bulio> so I upgraded software
<RQ> Moe|Joe, you'll probably like it more, if you're a newbie
<bulio> and now kernel
<lewix> do you know a way to be able to write in his windows partition ?
<RQ> korhalf, why would it?
<{alejandro}> like if I use xmms with just the alsa driver
<{alejandro}> i get a second of sound
<{alejandro}> and it stopp
<RQ> breezy is stable enough, and dist-upgrades don't break it
<{alejandro}> stops
<RQ> la Digis
<{alejandro}> nothing else works
<bulio> I burned 5 Breezy cds
<{alejandro}> (oss etc)
<Moe|Joe> RQ: im kinda a newbie
<bulio> all debootstrap errors
<korhalf> wow
<RQ> Moe|Joe, apt-get install nano
<bulio> 5 different isos, 3 different machines, 3 different burners on each machine
<gverig> Anybody is using Ubuntu with KDE? How is it? Can you remove all the Gnome apps from the KDE menus?
<korhalf> didnt you realize it's not working after the second cd?
<lewix> arf
<bulio> ok
<RQ> Moe|Joe, nano is more like "edit" in MS-DOS ;)))
<bulio> kernel is done
<Digis> RQ hello
<Elsan> raphael: I'm not sure I understand...
<RQ> unlike vim
<bulio> now do I reboot or no?
<Moe|Joe> i need tht ones already installed on ubuntu
<korhalf> bulio, yes
<korhalf> bulio, only time you have to reboot is if you update the kernel i believe
<bulio> k
<korhalf> no other reason elsewhise
<korhalf> elsewhise..wtf
<ardchoille> biab
<RQ> Moe|Joe, try na<TAB>
<raphael> Elsan: from the package description: "dpigs - Show which installed packages occupy the most space"
<korhalf> gverig, you can use kubuntu..
<HappyFool> Elsan: got a solution? i am greatly struggling to figure out aptitude search patterns
<gverig> korhalf: Is this like a branch distro or is this just an apt package?
<benplaut> _jason: well, i figured out how to do it with plain VNC, so i'm happy :)
<omoios> i just passed from 5.04 to 5.10 ... i need to fix repositories for synaptic, is the same way with 5.04?
<indo> HymnToLife, i've done it ;) some 5-6 need to be executed on the ubuntu and xp needs the same dns's as ubuntu's congiurated and it works ;)
<_jason> benplaut, oh I see, are you just using the default menu application in ubuntu?
<korhalf> gverig, its just ubuntu but with kde as the default WM instead of gnome
<indo> some 5-6 lines*
<{alejandro}> omoios, ues
<{alejandro}> yes
<Elsan> HappyFool: I,ll just clean. Don't push yourself too much.
<Elsan> HappyFool: If not, I can ask on the forums.
<Elsan> HappyFool: Thank you!
<vbgunz> Does anyone know how to print to a searchable PDF type file? I am currently trying to print a document to a PDF *but* it is not searchable... Any help is appreciated!
<gverig> korhalf: Right, but I can install kubuntu-desktop from my distro. Or is this a branch of ubuntu that I would need to install separately?
<HappyFool> Elsan: almost there...
<thrice`> so noone with good streaming experience not using mplayer in firefox (pref. with apple / wmv's)
<Quizzer> is the firewall enabled in a default ubuntu installation
<{alejandro}> gverig: do kubuntu-desktop
<benplaut> _jason: yeah, and a bit of messing with the router
<navarone> quizzer..yes
<benplaut> no clue why freenx isn't working
<Quizzer> ok ..
<gverig> {alejandro}: Will I get all the gnome applications in KDE menus with those weird default icons
<Quizzer> so how would go about allowing 113 to work ..
<_jason> benplaut, ah ok, cool.  freenx is nice if you need to go over dial-up, it compresses the info better
<{alejandro}> gverig: unfortunately, yes
<Quizzer> for the ident server or is thier a tutorial in setting up an ident server in ubuntu
<{alejandro}> but I ain't picky
<{alejandro}> so I use xfce
<ElitePete> hi i am attempting to install opera for ubuntu but i get this error.
<benplaut> _jason: i'm still working on it, but it just keeps timing out, on three connections i've tried
<ElitePete> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ElitePete>  opera
<navarone> quizzer...install firestarter and it should allow you to configure firewall in gui
<ElitePete> dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
<ElitePete>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Elsan> HappyFool: I'm checking out "dpigs" form the debian-goodies package.
<Quizzer> ok .. firestarter k.. will google that
<{alejandro}> gverig: if you have the space, install it anyway
<navarone> quizzer is in repo
<Quizzer> oh ok ..
<Quizzer> as you can tell i am a newbie when it comes to this
<defiance`> ElitePete, please, paste those things into pastebin or something, and give us the url instead of spamming it out in the channel. :P
<navarone> quizzer...use synaptic to search for it...you may have to enable repo it is in if the search shows nada
<defiance`> ElitePete, quite difficult to really understand what you want help with if the lines are mixed with others talking.
<gverig> {alejandro}: I am not picky. I just want a light weight easy to use WM. I wanted to try something other then KDE. Tried enlightenment but can't get it set up properly and the forum is not overly helpful. Seems like it is half-dead. Pity, it was a nice WM, promising
<defiance`> :-)
<ElitePete> i want help installing opera
<{alejandro}> gverig: do you have universe and multiverse installed?
<HappyFool> Elsan: aptitude search '~i' -O '~installsize' -F '%p %I'|head
<korhalf> gverig, use fluxbox
<pulver> hey! is firewall automatically activated in a normal ubuntu install and how do u turn it off?
<gverig> {alejandro}: multiverse
<Quizzer> how do you search the repo .. i cant find anywhere to type
<HappyFool> Elsan: aptitude search '~i' -O '~installsize' -F '%p %I'|less     for a complete list
<diesel> ElitePete: what dependencies do you lack?
<{alejandro}> gverig: install xfce-desktop
<ElitePete> diesel it doesn't say
<mwe> can someone confirm if kde-look.org is down?
<gverig> korhalf: Maybe I misconfigured it but it was soooo slooooow
<ElitePete> my bad. it does.
<{alejandro}> gverig: and anything that has to do with xfce
<gverig> {alejandro}: k, I will try
<ElitePete> Package xlib6g is not installed.
<ElitePete>   Package xlibs is not installed
<korhalf> gverig, fluxbox...slow!?
<Elsan> HappyFool: THANK YOU! gonna try it out!
<korhalf> gverig, i was running a 64mb ram 300 mhz machine before at home, and it was running fast.
<diesel> ElitePete: sudo apt-get install xlibs, then try
<{alejandro}> gverig: that compat with gnome and kde and freedesktop
<diesel> ElitePete: installing opera
<Elsan> HappyFool: It's better than dpigs! Thanks!
<SpLaTt> is this the support channel?????
<gverig> korhalf: As I said, I just installed it from package manager...
<{alejandro}> gverig: I use it and it is fine
<Elsan> spLaTt: Yes, it has this use from time to time. ;)
<gverig> korhalf: lost sound and it was barely moving
<gverig> {alejandro}: thanks, I will try it
<vbgunz> anybody know how to print a search friendly postscript file?
<HappyFool> Elsan: cool. aptitude looks even more useful than i thought
<korhalf> fvwm is good
<{alejandro}> in 1995
<korhalf> i dont know, im happy with gnome
<ElitePete> got it thanks diesel,
<korhalf> and i have such a good machine i dont even care about it being bloated
<{alejandro}> gnome doesn't work for me
<{alejandro}> its weird
<diesel> mwe: yep...down it is
<ElitePete> do i need to do anything to make it the default broser for my comptuer diesel, ?
<bulio> can I upgrade from warty to hoary?
<mwe> diesel: thanks. damn.
<{alejandro}> yeah
<Moe|Joe> anyone got a ndiswrapper guide?
<{alejandro}> then do to breezy
<diesel> bulio: sure
<bulio> breezy gave me problems
<bulio> debootstrap
<{alejandro}> ah
<navarone> quizzer...I think edit menu in synaptic...
<{alejandro}> smeg
<bulio> 5 CDs wasted
<korhalf> bulio, lol
<{alejandro}> smeg is your freind
<bulio> 5.04 gave me some too
<diesel> bulio: what was the problem
<{alejandro}> apt-get install smeg for menu editing
<bulio> I tried apt-get breezy
<korhalf> apt-get breezy?
<bulio> screwed up x-server
<korhalf> wow
<{alejandro}> apt-get dist-upgrade breezy
<ptitom> anybody to help a newbie installing a built-in sound card ?
<bulio> apt-get upgrade
<gverig> {alejandro}: it seems that it is replaced with "xfce4" package
<{alejandro}> ah
<{alejandro}> that's right
<{alejandro}> same thing
<bulio> how can I upgrade to 5.04
<CarstenP> my compact flash usb card reader only mounts read-only. how can i change that?
<gverig> {alejandro}: Or I do not have multiverse :)
<bulio> what goes in my conf?
<{alejandro}> gverig: that's the right one
<diesel> bulio: update your sources.list file to point to breezy, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<gverig> {alejandro}: OK, getting it now.
<bulio> I don't want breezy
<SirGir> korhalf, apt-get install istanbul
<bulio> 5.04 is breezy?
<SirGir> =)
<{alejandro}> no, that's hoary
<ElitePete> 5.04 is hoary
<korhalf> SirGir, lol
<Quizzer> ok ..i installed firestarter
<Quizzer> but where do i find the icon to run it
<{alejandro}> upgrade to hoary then breezy
<gverig> {alejandro}: it better be something nice ;)
<korhalf> Quizzer, why?
<korhalf> Quizzer, use iptables
<{alejandro}> it might be easier
<bulio> what goes in conf file?
<_jason> Quizzer, system tools
<Quizzer> to edit my firewall settings
<navarone> Quizzer...system/administration/Synaptic
<Quizzer> got it
<SirKillalot> how do I set the text of a textview in gtk?
<Quizzer> thanks
<korhalf> the first thing a n00b does on a linux machine, is try to install a firewall
<korhalf> it's secure enough as it is.
<navarone> Quizzer...firestarter is in Application/System Tools
<{alejandro}> gverig: try it out. if it sucks, remove it
<korhalf> what are you guys worried about?
<{alejandro}> gverig: it just works for me
<purplefeltangel> what does middle-clicking on a page in firefox do?
<korhalf> purplefeltangel, paste?
<antics> try it
<gverig> {alejandro}: :) it was an attempt to make a joke
<_jason> purplefeltangel, depends on the context i believe
<navarone> korhalf...firestarter is just frontend to configure iptables
<gverig> bbiab
<antics> it pastes in a textbox, and may open a link in a new tab, depending how you have things configured
<_jason> purplefeltangel, should be simpole enough to find out though :)
<korhalf> navarone, is it really?
<purplefeltangel> _jason: when i do it it loads some random page
<sethk> purplefeltangel, makes the machine explode and leaves radioactive waste
<bulio> I can go from warty to hoary no probs?
<{alejandro}> heh
<purplefeltangel> _jason: so i want to know what's making it load that page
<navarone> yes korhalf
<jenda> purplefeltangel: It can open a link in a new tab or do a paste
<djk_> bulio: read your query..
<_jason> purplefeltangel, look at 'middlemouse.contentLoadURL' in about:config... I think it pastes a url and goes to it by default
<jenda> purplefeltangel: You're middle-clicking a link and that is prolly opened as a new tab...
<VincentMX> hi
<purplefeltangel> jenda: im not middle clicking a link and its not opening in a new tab
<jenda> purplefeltangel: OK, then check about::config
<DjLinX> anyone know how to fix the slow upload speed of gaim?
<purplefeltangel> _jason: but i havent copied any URLs; it went to some site with tech support jokes
<jenda> purplefeltangel: In firefox - type that in the address bar
<SirKillalot> how do I set the text of a textview object in GTK with C?
<korhalf> DjLinX, the problem is, gaim doesn't support UPNP
<korhalf> you're going to get slow speeds no matter what
<St-> hello
<_jason> purplefeltangel, copy a url and click on the tab, see if it goes to the url you copied
<purplefeltangel> ok
<DjLinX> korhalf is there a msn program that i can use that will increase my speeds?
<korhalf> DjLinX, if you mean msn
<korhalf> ah you do
<VincentMX> how do i connect to a samba server in my local network?
<purplefeltangel> _jason: it doesnt do anything
<St-> xchat 2.6 has a bug ? menu commands users...
<antics> there's only one colon. about:config
<DjLinX> korhalf yes
<korhalf> DjLinX, no
<bulio> can someone give me a link to a sources.config file I can edit?
<_jason> purplefeltangel, click on the actual tab handle up top
<DjLinX> korhalf alright thx
<korhalf> DjLinX, if you want to send files, itd be easier to start up apache,a nd move the files u want to send to /var/www
<korhalf> itd go faster for the both of you
<DjLinX> korhalf :D alright
<purplefeltangel> _jason but that wasn't what i was clicking on before. and it also does nothing.
<korhalf> and you can get them, if they're on windows, to ftp the programs to you or something, so start up proftpd too
<antics> purplefeltangel: ot
<indo> I got some lines about networking which I need to be executed every time when Ubtuntu loads, where should I add those lines?
<DjLinX> korhalf i have experiance on apache thru windows
<edinoe>  hello with all. I am beginner and I made several sites and I do not have still to find the solution for my card (is  a creative sound blaster platinium.)... can you help me?
<antics> purplefeltangel: it's "about:config"
<antics> one colon
<korhalf> DjLinX, there ya go
<_jason> purplefeltangel, don;t know then, haven't experienced that
<purplefeltangel> antics: yeah, i figured that.
<purplefeltangel> weird
<antics> that does nothing?
<DjLinX> korhalf is xampp for linux 2?
<theD3viL> Is that line okey to use? /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,utf8     0       0
<purplefeltangel> about:config doesn't do nothing
<purplefeltangel> the middle click thing does nothing
<antics> then you're not using firefox
<purplefeltangel> its no big deal; i was ust curious
<korhalf> DjLinX, xampp? never heard of it
<purplefeltangel> uh, yeah i am using firefox. about:config is working; it's the middle click that wasn't
<purplefeltangel> i'm not an idiot
<antics> okay, you just express yourself poorly. noted.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to add the opera shortcut to the internet folder, i can't find it
<kakei> www.apachefriends.org i think that's xampp
<DjLinX> korhalf it sets up apache and acaphes ftp for u
<DjLinX> korhalf ya kakei is right
<korhalf> well thats no fun
<kakei> but is easier sudo apt-get install apache2 sudo apt-get install [what u need]  :)
<DjLinX> kakei is it for linux?
<_jason> purplefeltangel, change that setting and see if it goes away if you wish, middlemouse.contentLoadURL FALSE
<purplefeltangel> antics: the guy said "copy a url and click on the tab." i said, "it doesn't do anything." what's expressing myself poorly in that? maybe you just don't know how to read.
<kakei> DjLinX
<kakei> yes
<kakei> just go there
<kakei> download xampp
<antics> purplefeltangel: maybe so
<kakei> and read the HowTo
<purplefeltangel> _jason: nah i dont really care i was just curious why it was doing that
<St-> xchat 2.6 has a bug ? menu commands users...
* kakei uses 2.4.4
<DjLinX> kakei i already set it up on windows thats y i was asking about linux :D
<navarone> bulio http://pastebin.com/462781
<kakei> install it on linux is easier
<dooglus> purplefeltangel: you said it didn't no nothing
<kakei> beliave me
<edinoe> is it possible to configure creative sound blaster platinium?
<dooglus> purplefeltangel: you didn't say what it did no
<purplefeltangel> dooglus, what?
<korhalf> wow that helps set up a LAMP pretty quickly
<korhalf> ive been doing it the hard way
<dooglus> purplefeltangel: replace 'no' with 'do' in my previous 2 sentences and they might make sense.
<dooglus> "21:59 < purplefeltangel> about:config doesn't do nothing"
<vbgunz> anyone know why I cannot search a postscript file I just printed from off the web... it really sucks if I cannot search the document! Anybody have any ideas how to print a search friendly postscript file?
<Quizzer> how do i add a new rule to open 113 in firestarter
<purplefeltangel> dooglus: oh o_O maybe i typed about:config in the wrong window
<theD3viL> Is that line okey to use? /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,utf8     0       0
<antics> mhmm
<dooglus> purplefeltangel: type control-l then type about:config and hit return
<purplefeltangel> dooglus: i did that! jesus. about:config is working.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to set opera as my default browser, and add a link for it in my internet area.
<purplefeltangel> apparently the first time i typed it it was in this window by mistake.
<dooglus> purplefeltangel: so what's the problem?
<gverig> Hmm... I just installed xfce and I lost sound. What sound server does it use by default and where can I set that?
<purplefeltangel> dooglus: there was none.
<DjLinX> argh its in tar
<ompaul> purplefeltangel, chill, take a step back and redefine what is actually still an issue, if nothing then brilliant, if there is something tell us :-)
<dooglus> purplefeltangel: glad to hear it.  next?
<korhalf> DjLinX, this is why id recommend just installing apache yourself
<korhalf> DjLinX, sudo apt-get install apache2 proftpd
<korhalf> done.
<Knowerrors> Anybody know a good video program that will join wmv files and produce an mpeg from them?
<korhalf> Knowerrors, you can cat wmv files together
<DjLinX> korhalf is it easy to kill the services when not needed?
<korhalf> and i guess you can find a wmv to mpg converter.
<korhalf> DjLinX, of course :)
<jenda> Knowerrors: Did you try kino?
<korhalf> /etc/init.d/service stop
<navarone> quizzer try adding this as as policy/rule iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT <-- change the number 22 to reflect port you want open. You can delete this policy if you want to close port again
<Knowerrors> jenda: kino wouldn't open the wmv files
<DjLinX> korhalf kill apache2?
<Knowerrors> korhalf: what is "cat"?
<Subhuman> !cat
<ubotflu> Subhuman: Wish i knew
<_jason> !man cat
<ubotflu> _jason: Are you on ritalin?
<_jason> aww
<ompaul> DjLinX, you would do >>/etc/init.d/apache2 stop<< killing is so crude
<Subhuman> Knowerrors, cat is a program
<korhalf> DjLinX, you can do /etc/init.d/apache2 stop or apache2ctl stop
<korhalf> as root
<mrkoje> !bot snack
<ubotflu> thanks mrkoje :)
<ompaul> !cat
<Subhuman> Knowerrors, which will output a files contents onto the screen
<ompaul> !info cat
<DjLinX> alright
<korhalf> well, you can cat files together like so
<Subhuman> so cat file will output all of the text in "file"
<korhalf> cat file1.wmv file2.wmv > newfile.wmv
* ompaul wonders
<theblue> Hi all.
<korhalf> i think appending will work too
<korhalf> so if you want to add a new wmv to the original
<DjLinX> korhalf i want the standalone or inetd?
<edinoe> bye and thank you !!!!
<korhalf> cat filenew.wmv >> original.wmv
<Knowerrors> Subhuman: don't see cat in the repositories
<ompaul> !cat
<ubotflu> cat is, like, totally, concatenate files and print on the standard output
<korhalf> ^^ wow
<korhalf> thats a bash quote right there.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to set opera as my default browser, and add a link for it in my internet area.
<indo> lol trappist what a host
<Dido-win-clone> ;] 
<theblue> Can I change the tty1-6 style in Breezy to how it was in Hoary?
<theblue> And if so, how?
<Subhuman> Knowerrors, you will have cat, itz part of the core system
<korhalf> hopefully.
<Subhuman> Knowerrors, every linux machine will have cat.
<korhalf> /bin/cat
<Knowerrors> ok
<jbroome> i have cat, and it pees on my counter
<Subhuman> i eat cat.
<Subhuman> :P
<bulio> going from warty to hoary
<bulio> <bulio> will it give me trouble like when I tried warty to breey?
<ompaul> jbroome, far too much info
<korhalf> oh you too Subhuman ?
<theblue> !vim
<ubotflu> theblue: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bulio> *breezy
<theblue> !breezy
<ubotflu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<theblue> !consolemode
<ubotflu> theblue: Are you smoking crack?
<Subhuman> korhalf, for sure .
<Knowerrors> Subhuman: will cat work for more than two files, like 21 of em?
<Subhuman> yes.
<korhalf> Knowerrors, of course.
<korhalf> i'd recommend doing a script
<Subhuman> it will jus output one after another
<DjLinX> korhalf i get and error do u mind if i pm u and paste it?
<sethk> Knowerrors, that is what cat is for
<sethk> Knowerrors, cat means concatenate
<zdziczek> Can someone help my understand why my parallel printer Brother HL-1450 won't work?  I have a broken /dev/lp0 device (blacked out in cli), so is that the problem?
<theD3viL> what i must install for ati drivers? xorg-ati-drivers and anything else ?
<sethk> Knowerrors, and you have to have more than one thing in order to concatenate
<bulio> I want a guide to go to 5.04 not 5.1
<korhalf> put them all in a dir like files and do: for x in `cat files` do; cat $x >> newfile.wmv; done
<bulio> !hoary
<ubotflu> hmm... hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<djk_> bulio: can you read?
<Knowerrors> korhalf: thx, will try
<korhalf> as long as there are no other files but .wmv files in there, that line should work
<bulio> djk: he gave me a link for breezy
<jenda> zdziczek: This could help: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-HL-1450
<djk_> bulio: he == ubotu?  read the link!
<ompaul> bulio, please do this  >> /msg obotflu <keyword>  <<<
<djk_> ompaul: if he wasn't such a troll, he'd already have the info...
<korhalf> lol
<Jared> i can't get WMA audio files from my mp3 to play
<Jared> or m4p files to play
<korhalf> Jared, use mplayer
<korhalf> mplayer plays everything.
<bulio> ok
<Jared> where do i get it?
<bulio> I configured sources.list
<_jason> ubotflu, tell Jared about mplayer
<bulio> doing apt-get dist-upgrade now
<korhalf> !tell Jared about mplayer
<LjL> ... ubotflu?
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to set opera as my default browser, and add a link for it in my internet area.
<jenda> bulio: it's "/msg ubotflu"
<_jason> LjL, yeah ubotu is sick
* LjL wishes Ubotu well
<ompaul> !ubotflu
<ubotflu> ompaul: I haven't a clue
<_jason> heh poor bot doesn't even know his own name
<ompaul> !!
<ubotflu> ! is, like, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<benplaut> !sick
<ubotflu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<benplaut> !flu
<ubotflu> benplaut: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<cdubya> ElitePete, System > Preferred Applications
<benplaut> he doesn't even know he's sick
<LjL> _jason: or *her* own name, as he/she presents him/herself as female when talking portuguese :)
<navarone> its the fever
<bulio> I tried clean install
<bulio> got debootstrap error
<benplaut> cafuego: why's the bot sick?
<pestilence> so do you think it is possible to run hoary's Xorg in breezy?
<_jason> LjL, true :)
<Jared> my synaptic can't find it
<bulio> will it work with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ompaul> pestilence, it would be best not to
<bulio> I'm going from warty to hoary
<pestilence> ompaul, reason?
<bulio> not warty to breezy
<LjL> benplaut: well would you not be if you had to answer some hundreds of basic linux questions every day?
<ompaul> pestilence, xorg is not x11 and it has moved on
<bulio> so can I do it?
<benplaut> LjL: not if they gave me...
<ompaul> bulio, you should be able to
<benplaut> !botsnack
<ubotflu> :)
<pestilence> ompaul, i don't get it, both breezy and hoary use xorg, no?
<ElitePete> cdubya, how do i set opera to that, just put /usr/bin/opera in there?
<LjL> ;)
<bulio> ok
<bulio> updating from warty to hoary
<ompaul> pestilence, I thought the change was after hoary hey I could be wrong :-)
<Ng> how does one go about putting a package on hold?
<pestilence> my problem is that the xorg that ships with breezy has a bug that doesn't let my crt out on my laptop work
<bulio> needs 245 MB additional disk space
<ElitePete> www.google.co
<pestilence> c.f. http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20240
<bulio> hitting yes
<darwin> how can i attrib a PID to a one command ?
<LjL> darwin: i don't think you can
<pestilence> ompaul, no, they both use xorg.
<hyphenated> dark: ps -fp thepid
<bulio> downloading now
<bulio> will it update from X11 to Xorg?
<zdziczek> darwin, doesnt the OS do that for you?
<zdziczek> darwin, unless you hack something
<jenda> bulio - not helpful. and the link tell you all you need
<Jared> my synaptic can't find mplayer
<bulio> It is updating now
<bulio> from warty to hoary
<zdziczek> Jared, gmplayer with extras
<netmonk> Can anyone please, tell me what must I write in a script to have it automaticly make Ctrl+Alt+F7
<djk_> jenda: see what i meant now?
<bulio> I did apt-get dist-upgrade after editing my sources.list to download hoary
<bulio> so I should be good, right?
<korhalf> netmonk, make ctrl+alt+f7?
<pestilence> i'm just curious if  anybody knows what kind of dependency hell i will get into if i try downgrading *just* xorg to the hoary version (keeping everything else breezy)
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to get a link to opera in internet?
<korhalf> Jared, you need to add it the marillat repository to your sources.list
<bulio> when I tried going from warty to breezy
<bulio> I had problems
<LjL> netmonk: "chvt" might be what you're looking for
<Jared> do you know the repository
<korhalf> Jared, you can google it.
<bulio> I'll need to reboot, right?
<bulio> after it installs
<Jared> never mind.....
<jenda> bulio: Expectable - you should NEVER skip a version...
<active-matrix> hi now i am in another computer, when i run sudo pppoeconf it shows looking for concetrator on eth1 it shows a red line it fills the line with 100% then it hangs there ?
<_jason> Jared, the wiki link tells you exactly what to add
<bulio> ok, well this will work then
<netmonk> korhalf, LjL, before I updated to Breezy my laptop would come from suspend to ram just fine. now I have to pres Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get to gnome desktop
<bulio> warty--->Hoary
<bulio> in apt-get
<cdubya> ElitePete, sorry, what is it your asking? how to set your default page to a particular site?
<Jared> okay
<LjL> netmonk: i see. well i'm sure the command you're asking for is chvt, but i'm not so sure it works very well with an X session
<ompaul> pestilence, I would not like to think of what kind of hell it would be I would just move back and use backports of OOo that should keep it all pretty sane I think - unless you have mad requirements
<bulio> do I need to uninstall portmap?
<ElitePete> cdubya, i want to make it so all links open in opera, and i want to be able to open opera from a panel?
<ElitePete> please help ;-9
<NCLife>  im trying to install sun java to my system..
<NCLife> but it says Make the downloaded file executable. At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and type...
<netmonk> thank LjL, i'll try to google chvt ;)
<PokerFacePenguin> netmonk: try checking out http://www.jimprice.com/jim-asc.htm
<bulio> do I need to uninstall or do anyhting?
<NCLife> how can i make it executable?
<Seveas> !tell NCLife about javadebs
<bulio> or will it be taken care of
<pestilence> ompaul, i'm just looking for the easiest solution...and i don't consider a complete reinstall to be the easiest at this point.
<netmonk> thanks PokerFacePenguin
<pestilence> although i am considering that.
<ompaul> pestilence, I would, but that is just me
<LjL> netmonk: just type "man chvt", no need to google it i think ;)
<relativestate> heh...  kind of making me scared to go from debian woody -> breezy.
<korhalf> pestilence, whats the problem with a fresh install
<ompaul> pestilence, is it anythingmore than a desktop?
<korhalf> ive learned to keep my home directory on a seperate partition
<korhalf> because i switch systems a lot
<netmonk> LjL, lol. ok
<korhalf> i keep all my configs and everything
<bulio> so I leave it, and I wont have problems going from warty to hoary?
<cdubya> ElitePete, set the custom command in System > Preferred Applications > Web Browser to /usr/bin/opera  -  then right-click on your panel, select Add to Panel, then Custom Application Launcher.....in the command text field, type /usr/bin/opera ..... click on no icon and give it one if you want, then close
<Seveas> !pppo
<ubotflu> Seveas: Syntax error in line 1
<Seveas> !pppoe
<ubotflu> it has been said that pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<bulio> so I leave it, and I wont have problems going from warty to hoary?
<relativestate> (that box probably needs a reinstall anyway..  it's almost certainly been rooted by now :/)
<Dido-win-clone> Seveas can i create live cd from my current installation?
<ompaul> bulio, well there is a true thing, as long as you change back the debs
<djk_> the pppoe wiki is great...oh yeah, if you don't have pppoeconf and thus can't configure your connection and go online just apt-get it.. interesting logic..
<Seveas> Dido-win-clone, not easily
<pestilence> korhalf, i don't know.  i guess nothing.  it's just a hassle to have to install everything again (the packages i have installed that are not in the default set)
<ElitePete> ty cdubya
<ElitePete> :-)
<korhalf> like what though?
<korhalf> not everything is needed
<korhalf> a couple of themes and a few proggies
<Dido-win-clone> Seveas hmm.. could i create just .iso from my current installation easily ;)
<markl_> is it easy to use a USB bluetooth dongle w/ ubuntu?
<vbgunz> cdubya: hey, still wish to thank you for ln command... it worked out sweet!
<pestilence> ompaul, it's my laptop.  i have much more installed than the default installation, but nothing that can't be reinstalled.
<cdubya> ElitePete, np.....
<ompaul> korhalf, any chance you could put all your thoughts on one line, makes it easier to follow and reduces the s2n ratio
<cdubya> hey vbgunz, np
<NCLife> um Seveas,  "open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to" how can i open a terminal and what does cd means? o.O
<cdubya> vbgunz, still bangin away, huh?
<Seveas> NCLife, cd is a command
<cafuego> !test
<ubotflu> Stop poking me!
<vbgunz> yeah... now my problem is printing a search friendly postscript file... It seems impossible...
<ompaul> pestilence, I imagine the pain would be high, think about what you would need to pin ahh its just too much
<pestilence> korhalf, you ever heard the expression "one size fits all"?  well that doesn't work in real life ;)
<cdubya> vbgunz, howso?
* cafuego grumbles
<slew> hi, how do i get thunderbird to be the client that opens when i click on an email addy? evolution keeps coming up, even though i have thunderbird as the default mail client.
<NCLife> Seveas, ah ok.. and which of those package should i dl? there are 4 sun java packages
<ompaul> cafuego, have a guinness (quick before Seveas swipes it :-))
<vbgunz> cdubya I am trying to print this page: http://www.apcmag.com/apc/v3.nsf/print/AE8FD7D31465A68BCA256EF5001D16CC into a post script. It comes out great *but* it isn't searchable :(
<pestilence> ompaul, i suppose.  i'm mainly wondering if program settings (e.g. evolution) will be messed up by a downgrade
<Stormx2> Hi
<cafuego> vbgunz: that's what PDF is for.
<justelis> does ubuntu support ntfs mounting>?
<greenpenguin13> anyone know how to solve this problem w/ nvidia-glx:
<pestilence> justelis, yes.
<Pygi> justelis: yes
<greenpenguin13> (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)
<cafuego> JuYes, but read-only.
<vbgunz> cafuego: how in the world do I print it to PDF?
<ElitePete> cdubya i had to move from firefox, i hate it.
<justelis> live cd also?
<greenpenguin13> in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Stormx2> Is there a .deb of gaim-vv?
<Pygi> penguin: what's your xorg.conf?
<greenpenguin13> pages of it
<cafuego> vbgunz: ps2pdf
<vbgunz> cafuego: should I try it with Open Office?
<Pygi> penguin: can you say what it says under "EE" in xorg.0.log?
<korhalf> the reason i type multiple lines is because i think of new ideas AFTER i press enter
<greenpenguin13> sure...
<korhalf> i cant help it
<vbgunz> cafuego: thanks! will that make the PDF searchable?
<ompaul> pestilence, well was there more than a point difference, if not at least hold the old archives (to today) in a different directory as a copy in case of problems you will be able to do grep for foo in it
<greenpenguin13> default resolution is 1280x1024
<justelis> pigy: live cd also support ntfs  mount?
<greenpenguin13> looks like 800x600 at the moment
<Stormx2> Ubotu still gone?
<Stormx2> I hope he's feeling better for christmas
<faiper> What is a command to configure xorg ?
<cafuego> No, ubotu is fine. The router between ubotu and irc.freenode.net has been ddosed to death, though :-(
<SoulPropagation> faiper: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pestilence> ompaul, yea.  i have backups.  it's just a hassle either way.  the ideal thing would be for the bug in Xorg to be resolved.  but i'm not holding my breath.
<faiper> thanks
<greenpenguin13> (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (module does not exist, 0)
<justelis> pygi: live cd also support ntfs  mount?
<ompaul> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SoulPropagation> anyone know why i can't install the IKXmms2 control for gDesklets?
<greenpenguin13> this is on dapper btw
<vbgunz> cafuego: ps2pdf sounds great but synaptic couldn't find it :(
<pestilence> is there a "backports" for breezy?
<pestilence> perhaps i could try a new version of xorg.
<greenpenguin13> yep
<ompaul> pestilence, I could be a smart alec and say you have the source, but I will not be that cruel I will only think it [DOH]  :-)
<albinorhino> hi every one. i'm looking for some one whos willing to help me with an install problem.
<cafuego> !find pstopdf
<trappist> vbgunz: gs-common
<greenpenguin13> sure
<ElitePete> wow opera, is very nice :-)
<ompaul> pestilence, is it a huge issue for you?
<NCLife> seveas? :o which of the four packages should i dl?
<greenpenguin13> whats up?
<pestilence> ompaul, sure.  if it is hinging on my fixing it it will definitely never get fixed.
<bulio> %64 done open office
<pestilence> ompaul, well, it means i have to reboot into windows when i want to make a presentation.  and i very much like using dual heads.  so it's not mission-critical most of the time, but it would be nice....
<albinorhino> is there a way to open a private chat?
<vbgunz> trappist: thanks, I guess I already have it installed :)
<greenpenguin13> stick it on public
<markl_> ok i plugged in my USB bluetooth adapter and the kernel sees it (as does the ubuntu device manager).  now what?
<markl_> which application(s) should i install?
<greenpenguin13> (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (module does not exist, 0)
<greenpenguin13> anyone?
<ElitePete> quick! somone tell me a cool website.
<bulio> do I need to disable X11 because hoary uses Xorg?
* HymnToLife is listening to Dark Side Of The Moon (full album) by Pink Floyd
<tkup> I'm trying to install mozilla-firefox using synaptic but I get this error http://rafb.net/paste/results/83LMNH78.html
<pestilence> haha, there are 2 (two) backports for breezy?
<markl_> ElitePete: cannabisnews.com
<hyphenated> bulio: X11 is a specification, Xorg is an implementation of that spec
<bulio> do I need to disable X11 because hoary uses Xorg?
<greenpenguin13> were when i used breezy
<ElitePete> thx markl
<bulio> whoops
<ompaul> pestilence, well it will not be fixed in breezy unless it is a sec issue as breezy made it to release - however you could track the live CD on dapper but then the questions arrise can you afford to, if not at least try the live cd for dapper and see if it still exists
<bulio> sorry
<pestilence> ElitePete, http://www.ice.com
<zandaa> did anyone here set up a mailserver according to Flurdy's tutorial?
<albinorhino> ok, after installing it i wont boot and i get an errormessage like "cant mount device, filesystem unknown"
<HymnToLife> ElitePete > www.getalife.com
<Dido-win-clone> Could i create .iso from my current installation easily ?;)
<mario_> sorry for dc
<mario_> penguin: you installed openGL?
<ElitePete> anyone here use opera and can help me with a small problem
<mario_> elitepete: shoot out
<bulio> 8 minutes left until its done downloading....
<greenpenguin13> havent installed anything extra
<Jared> when i looked for the package in synaptic it said i couldn't get it
<HymnToLife> tkup > that's because you ALREADY have FF installed
<ElitePete> how do i make it so when i start a download it doesn't stop when i move away from the page? it seems to cancel downloads if i hit back or something
<Jared> i added the repository
<greenpenguin13> worked fine until the kernel today
<mario_> green: install OpenGL packages
<greenpenguin13> 2.6.15-8-386
<greenpenguin13> will do
<sethk> greenpenguin13, reconfiguring X caused your problem
<tkup> HymnToLife, thanks for the ip
<tkup> HymnToLife, tip
<Jared> this error showed up W: GPG error: http://honk.sigxcpu.org mplayer/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY BDCE3370C88CEDF6
<Jared> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Jared> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Jared> krap .....sorry
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotflu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<kakei> hey guys i have a big trouble i can't navigate i neither ping look kakei@kakei:~$ ping google.com
<kakei> ping: unknown host google.com
<Jared> forgot
<greenpenguin13> i havent reconfigured x
<bulio> after apt-get finishes getting hoary, what do I do?
<mario_> Jared: NO FLOOD ;)
<HymnToLife> !tell Jared about pastebin
<Jared> sorry forgot
<ElitePete> mario_ do you know the answer to my question?
<mario_> !pastebin
<ubotflu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ElitePete> and i'm new to linux can somone tell me what a backport is?
<zandaa> did anyone here set up a mailserver according to Flurdy's tutorial?
<albinorhino> did anyone install ubuntu on the first partition of a second hard drive?
<pestilence> kakei, do you have an ip address?
<mario_> ElitePete, just a moment pls
<ElitePete> k.
<kakei> pestilence yes
<pestilence> kakei, can you ping the gateway?
<Dido-> albinorhino, yeh me
<pestilence> kakei, can you ping the nameservers?
<HymnToLife> !backports
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<tkup> HymnToLife, if I wanted libjavaplugin installed properly from jre1.5.0_01, should I ln -s jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin...?
<oxez> When I try to apply the CK patch to the 2.6.14.3 kernel I get this: patching file include/linux/sysctl.h
<oxez> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] . Is there anything wrong?
<greenpenguin13> ive got lots of opengl libs installed: an particular package?
<mwe> albinorhino: no, but that should be easy
<HymnToLife> tkup > maybe :/ I don't know :p
<kakei> i can't ping anywhere : pestilence
<Pygi> penguin: the core one should be enough
<Stormx2> Anyone got Gaim-VV working in ubuntu?
<bulio> weird
<bulio> keeps jumping from 4 to 8 mins
<bulio> and so on
<pestilence> kakei, you tried the gateway and the nameservers?
<albinorhino> DIDO- Did u have any problems?
<mwe> albinorhino: I did it a few years ago with slackware
<defiance`> Stormx2, if you mean Gaim2 CVS then no..
<defiance`> Stormx2, bitches about deps which can't be installed through apt.
<Dido-> albinorhino, none
<Stormx2> defiance`: Where would I find the gaim2 CVS?
<ElitePete> Stormx2 what is gaim-vv, opposed to Gaim /
<ElitePete> * ?
<Stormx2> defiance`: its not in my repos
<kakei> pestilence is a lil bit weird because i have internet on my client PC and i can Navigate how can i try the gateway and the nameservers?
<Stormx2> defiance`: Not stupid >.<
<albinorhino> man i'm stuck here
<Stormx2> ElitePete: GAIM + Webcam
<defiance`> Stormx2, it isn't. :P
<ElitePete> ohh ok.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me what a 'backport' is ?
<ptlo> is there a package for ubuntu (breezy) which includes the kernel debugger?
<pestilence> kakei, route -n to find your gateway
<albinorhino> DIDO- where did u install GRUB?
<defiance`> Stormx2, anyway, check gaim's website, then go to CVS
<Stormx2> defiance`: Oh. misread that as "Bitching about debs which can be installed through apt"
<defiance`> lmao
<pestilence> kakei, cat /etc/resolv.conf to find your nameservers
<Dido-> albinorhino, don't know.. i guess same place as i don't have 1st hdd ;)
<kakei> pestilence can i pm u to send the output of route -n?
<defiance`> Stormx2, if you try and compile with audio/video support, it farks itself. P:
<roughtrader> i'm having trouble getting apt-get to install mplayer on breezy
<defiance`> :P
<roughtrader> it seems to get stuck while downloading
<roughtrader> any way around this?
<Pygi> Pete, I can't reproduce the "error"
<pestilence> kakei, i suppose....it's better to use pastebin
<Pygi> have you changed any setting or anything?
<pestilence> !pastebin
<ubotflu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> ElitePete,  http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20051212    <<---- read that #
<kakei> pestilence remember i cant navigate
<ElitePete> thanks paul
<pestilence> kakei, how are you connected here?
<mwe> what the heck happened to ubotu?
<bulio> ok, its done downloading hoary
<bulio> what now?
<kakei> pestilence i neither know hah!
<pestilence> kakei, ping 201.243.40.1
<insomnd> hi. what does the "validity" field of gpg keys mean? and why does my key say "unknown validity"?
<zandaa> mwe, what do you mean?
<tkup> pleas help! I have jre1.5.0_01 unpacked in a dir and putting a symbolic link of i386/ns7/libjavapluging_oji.so in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ but the applet doesn't display
<bulio> anyone?
<mwe> zandaa: I mean why is he not around, and now this ubotflu is here instead
<kakei> pestilence is pinging
<pestilence> kakei, as in, it works?
<zandaa> mwe, he was here just a sec ago
<ElitePete> so backporting is making a new program work with an old operating system
<Jared> how do i unpack tar.bz2 files?
<kakei> pestilence yes but only seens to work with that IP
<pestilence> kakei, try 72.14.203.99
<tkup> Jared, tar -jxvf
<kakei> pestilence is pinging
<pestilence> kakei, then you have a nameserver problem.
<bulio> its exytracting
<mwe> zandaa: well he's been on and off lately
<insomnd> Jared, or bzip2 -d <file>, then tar -xvf <file>
<pestilence> kakei, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kakei> how can i solve it? pestilence
<ompaul> bulio, can you (A) give people a chance to answer you (B) put all your thoughts on the one line reduces signal to noise ratio - the answer to your question is if you have run "apt-get dist-upgrade" then reboot
<greenpenguin13> could someone tell me whether the server octopus8.net works for them?
<pestilence> kakei, find out what your nameservers are supposed to be, and put them in /etc/resolv.conf
<kakei> pestilence : that file doesnt exist
<bulio> ok, thank
<pestilence> kakei, there's your problem ;)
<bulio> *thanks
<bulio> sorry, I'm just nervous
<ElitePete> Welcome to Octopus8.net!
<ElitePete> works for me.
<kakei> pestilence i have to make it ? or what
<pestilence> kakei, yes.  how do you get your IP?  dhcp?
<bulio> I wait until it finishes with the packages, then reboot, right?
<kakei> pestilence yes
<pestilence> kakei, then the dhcp server should have filled in /etc/resolv.conf
<skierkegaard> what program can i use to rip a cd to mp3 format?  or convert .ogg to .mp3?
<pestilence> skierkegaard, i like abcde
<skierkegaard> is it default, or on synaptic?
<greenpenguin13> thanks
<pestilence> skierkegaard, in synaptic, for sure.  don't think in default set
<Stormx2> skierkegaard: Sound Jucier
<relativestate> skierkegaard: sound-juicer
<skierkegaard> juicer goes to ogg
<kakei> pestilence but no =(
<skierkegaard> can that be changed?
<jgrieves> hi any developers in here, having trouble with a Makefile
<HymnToLife> skierkegaard > juicer stinks
<Stormx2> skierkegaard: Check the wiki for RestrictedFormats
<relativestate> skierkegaard: with a lot of work, yes.
<jgrieves> I am trying ot set X CFLAGS and X_LIBS in configure.in
<skierkegaard> ok, thanks all
<HymnToLife> get abcde instead
<Stormx2> skierkegaard: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats I think
<ompaul> bulio, yes, go for a walk or something and come back in 20 minutes, if you have broad band
<jgrieves> AC_PATH_XTRA is supposed to set both of those
<quilon> I am automating a package build process and I end up with this error: "changelog-should-mention-nmu" I think it is got to do with the users who edited the changelog and the user who uploaded the package are not the same. I have googled and couldn't find the right answer on how to fix the problem.
<rosen> is there some way to upgrade the portlist in firestarter so that it will recognize all ports being used ? .. I dont like those connections that I have no idea what is about ;)
<jgrieves> but it only sets X_CLIBS
<jgrieves> but it only sets X_LIBS
<tkup> Re: please help! I have jre1.5.0_01 unpacked in a dir and putting a symbolic link of i386/ns7/libjavapluging_oji.so in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ but the applet doesn't display
<greenpenguin13> all core opengl libs installed
<greenpenguin13> no change
<bulio> how long does the unpacking take?
<Pygi> penguin: restarted x?
<greenpenguin13> yep
<alvin> hi
<alvin> can i ask a question?
<greenpenguin13> sure
<ElitePete> how do i make it so when i start a download it doesn't stop when i move away from the page? it seems to cancel downloads if i hit back or something
<ElitePete> opera that is.
<ompaul> bulio, you will see - differs machine to machine I can't remember, just sit back and enjoy it, we don't really need a commentary :-) back up your home directory if you want something to do
<greenpenguin13> USE FIREFOX
<alvin> i'm a newbie in this newos
<greenpenguin13> :-p
<ElitePete> firefox sucks.
<alvin> Os i mean
<greenpenguin13> someone wants to start a flame war
<ompaul> !start a browser war
<ubotflu> w3m is way better than  firefox !
<alvin> i like to ask if ubuntu can be used as server
<greenpenguin13> :D
<ompaul> greenpenguin13, ElitePete stop it - the bot is right
<greenpenguin13> yea
<puppster> hi guys, i seem to have a serious problem... i screwed up my hosts file and now i can't "sudo" to change it and apparently my password is not the root password so recovery mode won't let me in
<alvin> like dns , ftp or web server
<occy> bawhahaha
<occy> ok
<greenpenguin13> eyah
<occy> I just installed web dev plugin for firefox
<ompaul> alvin, not only can it be but it is
<greenpenguin13> install w/ synaptic
<occy> and music died
<occy> I've been working without it for 2 weeks now
<alvin> in if this ubuntu is same as linux 9.0
<bulio> ugh, its taking awhile
<greenpenguin13> :p
<occy> and no crash of tunes
<pestilence> puppster, recovery mode doesn't require a password does it?
<greenpenguin13> ive got web dev installed
<occy> the second I install it back... it dies
<nasso> puppster, the sudo password is the users own password
<occy> greenpenguin13, you play mp3's?
<greenpenguin13> yeah
<alvin> i mean if all command in linux 9.0 cab\n be used in ubuntu
<occy> greenpenguin13, with what?
<ompaul> alvin, linux 9.0 means nothing
<tkup> Did anyone get my question. I've asked it twice so far :/
<greenpenguin13> rhythmbox not fussy
<greenpenguin13> linux 9.0??
<ElitePete> anyone here use opera and can answer a question?
<alvin> so it mean that you can install named in ubuntu
<puppster> pestilence, it seems to ask me to give root password for maintenance, or press ctrl+d to continue
<nasso> recovery mode doesnt require password for logging in? :P
<ompaul> alvin, some other frame of reference that could be mandrake suse slackware or any other distro
<occy> greenpenguin13, I'm using RB myself... :/
<puppster> pestilence, and it won't take my user's password
<alvin> and the configuration is same
<occy> *sigh*
<puppster> pestilence, i guess maybe i have never set up a root pwd becuase i always just used sudo
<pestilence> puppster, interesting.
<greenpenguin13> tkup: use automatix (on ubuntuforums)
<my-style> speak everyone german
<ElitePete> anyone here use opera and can answer a question?
<bulio> yes?
<pestilence> puppster, the real "root password" is a un-guessable random password
<puppster> but now i can't use sudo because when i try, e.g., sudo vim /etc/hosts, it tells me,, sudo: unable to lookup Foo by gethostbyname()
<puppster> :(
<gnomefreak> ElitePete,  go ahead and ask some of us have or do use opera
<ompaul> ElitePete, you asked that less than a minute ago, you should wait 20 minutes before asking again
<greenpenguin13> then why can i get root acces by appending single in grub?
<ElitePete> why should i wait 20 minutes?
<bulio> I own't lost things when I upgrade to hoar, will I?
<pestilence> puppster, do as greenpenguin13 says
<Pygi> !traffic
<ubotflu> Pygi: Are you on ritalin?
<puppster> ok trying
<greenpenguin13> ive been a hoar :-p
<Pygi> hehe ;)
<bulio> lol
<ElitePete> anyway, my problem is when i start a download and navigate away from the page i got it from, the download stops, i want it to continue like it would in firefox.
<ompaul> ElitePete, because this is irc and that is the way things are done I will get you a url that explains it a bit better
<ompaul> !tell ElitePete about ask
<greenpenguin13> what did i tell him to do anyway?
<pestilence> ElitePete, seems like you should be going to #opera
<ElitePete> pestilence no one is in #opera
<enos> whats the 'normal' way to switch between tvout and dualscreen? i have both working but have to reboot with tvout cord unplugged to get back to dualscreen :(
<pestilence> ElitePete, guess you're out of luck then ;)
<greenpenguin13> see? noone  uses opera
<ElitePete> and i think waiting 20 minutes to ask a question in a chat room is not very neccessary.
<SaveMeJEBUS> hey everyone do you know if you can get drivers for a dell 1300 Wireless card?
<zdennis> greenpenguin13, i dont use opera
<pestilence> SaveMeJEBUS, there is a list someplace.
<Pygi> penguin: some people DO use Opera, believe it or not....so don't start flaming
<MickMcMack> ElitePete, does it look like people are paid to answer your questions?
<jdong> SaveMeJEBUS: is that the broadcom based one or the agere/orinoco?
<greenpenguin13> lol
<Pygi> !flame
<ubotflu> Pygi: I haven't a clue
<Pygi> hehe, again ;)
<greenpenguin13> ive got internet explorer on linux that must be a crime :p
<jdong> greenpenguin13: EULA violator :)
<SaveMeJEBUS> so does someone know where the list of compatible drivers for a dell 1300 wireless lan card?
<ElitePete> i didn't say anyone was payed to answer my questions i asked if anyone could help me out.
<zdennis> i am getting nasty samba issues. If I have a share mounted from another machine, and say that machiens goes down for whatever reason. I cannot unmount the share
<ElitePete> no need to be so anal.
<pestilence> SaveMeJEBUS, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<zdennis> I get "device is busy"
<ClayG> where can i get a dictionary file from?
<bulio> how long does package upgrading take in hoary?
<Pygi> I didn't even knew IE can be on Linux, or that there is Linux version :/
<zdennis> anyone have these issues before?
<bulio> I gotta leave in 10 minutes
<greenpenguin13> am i?
<bulio> its been running for 15
<pestilence> ClayG, try aspell?
<sethk> zdennis, yes, if you can't talk to the machine where the files live, you can't umount
<Jormundgand> Was there some problem with security.ubuntu.com earlier?
<ClayG> do they have them in like one text file with all the words?
<sethk> zdennis, but this isn't really a problem
<pestilence> ClayG, oh. sorry.  not a dictionary.  doh!
<ClayG> ouch
<ClayG> I need one textfile, a dictionary file
<greenpenguin13> #firefox is quiet
<greenpenguin13> !flame
<ubotflu> greenpenguin13: I haven't a clue
<zdennis> sethk, it is because the machine is back up and i want to remount the share, but i can't do that either
<sethk> ClayG, look at ispell and aspell
<ompaul> ElitePete, read the message from ubotflu it will explain it to you why you should wait
<ClayG> ok
<sethk> zdennis, that I haven't seen.  I can remount when things come back up.
<greenpenguin13> ugh i always get confused on irc :-p
<Ng> ClayG: wbritish/wamerican contain wordfiles
<greenpenguin13>  /make sense
<greenpenguin13>  /simplify
<zandaa> does anyone know if I can setup Wine on a 64-bit Ubuntu?
<relativestate> make: *** No rule to make target `sense'.  Stop.
<SaveMeJEBUS> hey for the dell wireless card's drivers, how do I go about adding a new network connection in ubuntu?
<Ng> greenpenguin13: did you ask a question?
<bimberi> zandaa: only in a 32bit chroot (afaik)
<bimberi> !chroot
<ubotflu> hmm... chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<greenpenguin13> yes
<tkup> greenpenguin13, automatix doesn't work on hoary
<greenpenguin13> can u get an old version?
<pestilence> !ndiswrapper
<ubotflu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<greenpenguin13> brb
<enos> a way to switch between tvout and dualscreen anyone?
<PpPp> Hi Seveas -- you don't sleep
<ompaul> SaveMeJEBUS, that link about ndiswrapper is for you
<Seveas> PpPp, sleep? What's that?
<zandaa> bimberi, is there no other way??? (for 32-bit firefox there's the Linux32 package)
<tkup> greenpenguin13, there is no version for hoary
<ompaul> PpPp, he does it is just for a microsecond every millennium, and that is for repairs
<tkup> Re: please help! I have jre1.5.0_01 unpacked in a dir and putting a symbolic link of i386/ns7/libjavapluging_oji.so in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ but the applet doesn't display
<Seveas> tkup, automatix doesn't work at all
<ompaul> PpPp, but we don't talk about that
<Seveas> it's a piece of <censored>
<puppster> how do you tell grub to boot in single?  i tried adding "single" and "1" and neither seems right
<Ng> puppster: did you add it to the line that starts "kernel"?
<ompaul> puppster, it should have "recovery" as an option that is single
<tkup> Seveas, I'm desperate and had to give it a try...
<dr_willis> at the end of the kernel= option line i put in 'single'
<bimberi> zandaa: someone might have tried compiling it - but there's no ubuntu package
<Seveas> dr_willis, bad line
<ClayG> Ng very good, this is exactly what I was after
<zandaa> bimberi, so how would I got about it with the chroot thing?
<zdennis> sethk, what happens is that my "/mnt/share_dir" directory doesn't seem to respond. Tab completion doesn't work and I can't cd to the directory, and when I try to remount it, after 30 seconds of hanging it says "could not resolve mount piont /mnt/share_dir"
<Ng> ClayG: there are also -large packages if you want a *huge* list ;)
<cremate> ompaul,  need tro set classpath
<ClayG> I do
<Ng> ClayG: I use wbritish-large when I'm really really stuck on a crossword ;)
<ClayG> You know about the free .be domain names?
<zdennis> sethk, although an 'ls' shows me that the directory exists
<dr_willis> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<puppster> ok i booted using the recovery mode which has kernel=... single in the command line, but now it says again Give root password for maintenance (or type Control-D to continue)
<Seveas> that is a good line
<sethk> zdennis, if you see the file list with ls, then it is obviously mounted
<ClayG> I'm going to issue a command to locate words in it that end in be , so i can think of good domain names
<ompaul> cremate, you talkin to me (said in  my best al pacino accent)
<bimberi> zandaa: set up the chroot (links above) then install it within the chroot env.
<pestilence> puppster, what happens if you hit "enter"?
<sethk> zdennis, so we have to look elsewhere for the problem, not only at mount
<puppster> it tells me login incorrect
* Seveas hands ompaul a cigar and an italian suit
<zandaa> so bimberi, chroot is a 32-bit emulator thne?
<tkup> how did all get libjavaplugin_oji.so plugin work with firefox on Linux?
<Ng> puppster: did you set a root password?
<puppster> similarly for my user password
<zdennis> sethk...but when i run "mount" it thiks that "/mnt/share_dir" is mounted to my remote host's share
<puppster> i sure don't think i woudl have
<cmatheson_> tkup: you need to symlink it
<Seveas> tkup, by installing java from a .deb package
<Seveas> no need to symlink at all
<cmatheson_> Ng: sudo passwd
* ompaul tells Seveas he will be a made man one of these days
<Ng> cmatheson_: ?
<puppster> oh -- one of my other passwords works
<tkup> Seveas, what's the name of the package or is it installable via apt-get?
<puppster> yey!
<puppster> sorry for being so stupid :)
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<Ng> puppster: guess that's your root password then ;)
<ubotflu> javadebs is, like, totally, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<tkup> cmatheson_, tried all permutations of symlink that I can think of
<ClayG> Ng do you have any experience setting up a domain at home? Like in other words if I bought clayg.com and I want that to resolve to my house, but also to the point where i can get on irc and it will be from clayg.com?
<Ng> those giannaros.org debs are out of date
<Seveas> tkup, sun_j2re_something
<Seveas> tkup, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Ng> as I said they would be, despite whoever it is that owns that site insisting he'd keep them up to date ;(
<zdennis> sethk, I think that is why that it is hanging, because it thinks its mounted...and it tries to resolve the mountpoint,but it can't because it's not really mounted
<clusty> hey
<Ng> ClayG: yeah, you want a static IP or a small block of IPs, otherwise it's too painful to bother imo
<cmatheson_> tkup it should be something like 'ln -sf /path/to/java/jre/plugin/liboji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins' ... but it's easier to just use 'java-package' and install java the right way(tm)
<clusty> i need some help installing ubuntu on some damn machines
<clusty> they wont boot off a CDROM (some bug)
<ClayG> I have a static, and I followed the howtoforge guide to setup an ISP with ubuntu
<ClayG> but it looks like you need nameservrs that resolve to your IP
<Ng> ClayG: the key is the reverse IP, that's what appears as your hostname in things like IRC
<SaveMeJEBUS> where can I pick up: ndiswrapper-utils
<sethk> zdennis, I thought you said that ls works
<bimberi> zandaa: not really an "emulator" - but i'm struggling to find the right term for it.
<clusty> what would be easiest method? take HDD out and install on some machine or I can use some tftp?
<ClayG>  c-66-177-234-195.hsd1.fl.comcast.net?
<Dido-win-clone> Could i create .iso from my current installation easily ?;)
<ClayG> that one?
<Ng> ClayG: yes, if you want appear on IRC as @clayg.com you need to have your ISP change the reverse lookup for your IP
<zdennis> sethk, it does if i ls the parent direction (/mnt)
<dr_willis> Dido-win-clone,  Mondo/Mindi is a backup program taht can make a bootable set of recovery cd/images
<sethk> zdennis, oh, that's meaningless
<ClayG> Someone told me to call comcast and tell them to point their nameservers to my ip
<ClayG> they had no idea what i was tlaking about
<sethk> zdennis, it times out on a umount?
<ClayG> Ng any idea how to approach this
<ClayG> ?
<sethk> zdennis, after the other machine is up and the share is available again?
<Seveas> ClayG, no provider I know of does such rdns changing
<Dido-win-clone> dr_willis 10x
<bimberi> zandaa: "environment" perhaps :)
<Dido-win-clone> !google mondo/mindi
<ubotflu> Dido-win-clone: Are you on ritalin?
<Dido-win-clone> ubotflu should have that tcl
<ubotflu> Dido-win-clone: I give up, what is it?
<Ng> Seveas: decent ones do :)
<tkup> Seveas, "java package is already the newest version"
<Seveas> Ng, comcast -ne decent :p
<zdennis> sethk, on umount it says "device is busy"
<ClayG> there is no way to rig it?
<iustin> Does anyone have any idea about how can i merge 2 ext3 partitions?
<zdennis> sethk, even after the remote machine is up
<ClayG> like point my domain name to comcast's DNS serves
<ClayG> ?
<zdennis> sethk, it times out if i try to remound the share to the same mountpoint.
<sethk> zdennis, is it possible that a process has a file open in the share?
<zdennis> sethk, good thinking, i didn't look at that
<ClayG> maybe point them to  NS1.c-66-177-234-195.hsd1.fl.comcast.net
<yuri> oi
<ClayG> lol
<Seveas> tkup, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb (jre) or http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb (sdk)
<Ng> ClayG: you can register clayg.com and have it or foo.clayg.com point to your IP, but the only way to get the IP to resolve back to that is on their DNS servers
<zandaa> bimberi, the wiki is kinda confusing me... you ever done this before?
<ClayG> yeah
<yuri> hi everybody
<iustin> Does anyone have any idea about how can i merge 2 ext3 partitions?
<Seveas> ClayG, can you please take this horribly off-topic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<yuri> i don't know use the ubuntu
<jvai> comcast sukz.. but it's the fastest thing we got on the east coast...
<ClayG> No I'm through, thanks for allowing it as long as you did.
<SaveMeJEBUS> hey does ndiswrapper-utils come in Ubuntu live?
<bimberi> zandaa: no sorry
<zandaa> can anyone help me setup a chroot?
<cmatheson_> zandaa: i'm no expert... but generally it's just 'chroot /path'
<Seveas> SaveMeJEBUS, no
<Ng> cmatheson_: that's how you enter a chroot, not set one up
<Ng> zandaa: which part is confusing you? (and which page are you looking at?)
<zandaa> cmatheson, I ment setting up a 32-bit chroot on 64-bit system
<TokenBad> I have ubuntu install and I installed my printer..it detected the printer and used the driver...
<iustin> I need a little hint for merging two   ext3  partions , please !
<TokenBad> but when I try to print it just sits there
<zandaa> Ng, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot < the part after editing /etc/dchroot.conf
<Dido-> ;] 
<TokenBad> has new color and black carts in it
<cafuego> A far easier thing is to just use a 32bit system.
<TokenBad> any one know what could be the problem?
<cafuego> it appears to be faster as well.
<cmatheson_> iustin: does gparted do the trick?
<iustin> no
<iustin> it doesn`t
<SaveMeJEBUS> so i need to install the full edition in order to get access to ndiswrapper?
<zandaa> cafuego, the 32-bit version of Ubuntu doesn't wanna install on my computer <_<
<heliocof> help! xdmcp      no          no        no            Using: none! How do?
<Seveas> cafuego, didn't you give ubotflu a flu shot?
<cafuego> zandaa: Why noy?
<Ng> zandaa: so the part where you actually run debootstrap?
<zdennis> sethk, lol... my problem keeps compounding... "sudo fuser -km /mnt/share_dir"  -> "/mnt/share_dir: Input/output error"
<zandaa> cafuego, I don't knoiw
<cafuego> Seveas: ubotus datacenter is being ddos'd
<zandaa> Ng, yeh
<Seveas> heliocof, whoah - don't drown us with info......
<Seveas> cafuego, :|
<heliocof> LTSP 4.1 Ubuntu 5.10. help! xdmcp      no          no        no            Using: none! How do?
<erUSUL> iustin, try with gparted (umounted partitions use a livecd) but messing with partitions is risky business backup first
<cafuego> Seveas: I cna get at him, but he can't reach any non-australian site.
<sethk> zandaa, once it gets this messed up it won't fix.  but you still need to find the root cause
<iustin> erUSUL, i know but i am out of space !
<zandaa> sethk, hm?
<Ng> zandaa:  sudo debootstrap --arch i386 breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Ng> zandaa: assuming you want it in /var/chroot
<Seveas> cafuego, secret attempt to kill off .au?
<zdennis> sethk, you the man! after running fuser i was able to umount it, thx
<sethk> zandaa, sorry, wrong z
<erUSUL> iustin, move the home to the new partition
<sethk> zdennis, good.
<cafuego> Seveas: Wouldn't surprise me.
<iustin> erUSUL, i will try with a live cd with gparrted
<zandaa> Ng, it's in /var/chroot
<iustin> ok
<iustin> how?
* cafuego has some off php session module issues as well
<zandaa> Ng, so that's it??? (I've got AMD64 cpu, and 64-bit breezy)
<greenpenguin13> athlon 64 drool...
<Ng> zandaa: well obviously you need to continue with the instructions after that
<iustin> erUSUL, i have a 5 Giga partition and it is full with applications that i need it
<cafuego> zandaa: 32bit breezy should work just fine (does here)
<zandaa> Ng, so the sudo cp etc?
<zandaa> cafuego, for some reason it says everytime it can't find my HDD
<Ng> zandaa: yes, that is replicating important system files into the 32bit version of the system
<zandaa> Ng, ok thanks
<Jemt> Greetings. Has Mplayer been removed from repositories ?
<Dido-win-clone> dr_willis mondo or mindi should use for ubuntu
<Jemt> !tell Jemt about Mplayer
<greenpenguin13> athlon 64X2 alienware pc...
<dr_willis> Dido-win-clone,  huh?
<u|qos> is someone familiar with traffic shaping`?
<erUSUL> iustin, if you have a new ext3 partition move all files of home to it then add a line to fstab to mount the new part in /home at boot time
<iustin> erUSUL, if i change home to new partition ... application will still install into my 5 giga partition
<erUSUL> iustin, yes
<Seveas> u|qos, wondershaper is a decent simple solution
<Rage__> Why is xv not working with fglrx? Do i have to install some other libs?
<Seveas> Rage__, fglrx kills xv only after hibernate
<cold> anyone knows the package name for the documents for libc functions?
<erUSUL> iustin, but i was under the impresion that the bigger files where in home
<Seveas> cold, manpages-dev
<TokenBad> anyone?
<Rage__> Seveas: I haven't used hibernate.
<Dido-win-clone> dr_willis Debian users - click to download Mondo and Mindi... and mindi-kernel if your kernel blows... that's what i'm asking, which to select
<iustin> erUSUL, no ... i don`t have big files in home
<u|qos> @Seveas, wondershaper? do u know tc?
<Ng> TokenBad: have you tried a test page in the printer admin?
<TokenBad> yes
<Seveas> u|qos, that's what wondershaper uses :)
<erUSUL> iustin, ops
<iustin> erUSUL, and neither partion magic don`t merge ext2/3
<Ng> TokenBad: ...and? ;)
<TokenBad> just sits
<cold> hey guys, during my installation I forgot to add a swap partition,is there someway I can configure ubuntu to use space from the partition its installed on?
<Rage__> u|qos: I have some scripts if you want them?
<u|qos> Rage__: yes that would be great
<Ng> TokenBad: is it usb or parallel?
<erUSUL> iustin, then try gparted with all the warnings. i do not make any warranty
<dr_willis> Dido-win-clone,  no clue.  ive only used the midi-kernel.
<TokenBad> usb
<u|qos> @Seveas, so ... how to start? is it there an package?
<Rage__> u|qos: http://wrathnet.homeip.net/~rage/projects/server/
<iustin> erUSUL, gparted won`t merge my partiotions because one is mounted !!!
<dr_willis> iustin,  live cd's are handy to do that task.
<cmatheson_> iustin: maybe you should boot off of a livecd or something
<Poland> so someone confirm this, there is no way to make the mac airport extreme card work with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> iustin, i told you to do it from a livecd (knoppix comes with qparted)
<iustin> i will try damn small linux!!
<Rage__> u|qos: My scripts use tc, you will have to install that.
<Rage__> u|qos: My scripts use tc, you will have to install that.
<erUSUL> iustin, backup important data
<iustin> ok... in pursuit!
<Rage__> sry
<TokenBad> Ng, its weird...
<iustin> erUSUL, thanks!
<zandaa> Ng, I copied the vital files, and run the chroot command, now I should be able to install 32-bit packages right?
<Ng> TokenBad: I was about to start checking my configs, but the two USB printers are in my old flat, sorry ;)
<Ng> zandaa: yup
* cafuego stabs php to bits
<zandaa> Ng, :D
<Seveas> u|qos, yes, called wondershaper :)
<u|qos> Rage__: thx for the scripts ... is there an package availible?
<Rage__> u|qos: What for?
<Rage__> u|qos: tc? - yes.
<cafuego> Seveas: Wanna know a nice php bug?
<Seveas> cafuego, do I :)
<Poland> hello?
<Rage__> u|qos: call iptables-firewall at the end of /etc//init.d/bootmisc
<u|qos> Rage__: as @Seveas said Wondershaper?
<cafuego> Seveas: When PHP's error log is 2GB in size, the session handler stops working if it can't log.
<Seveas> cafuego, icky
<zandaa> Ng, what about setting up the locales thing??? there're like 3 options for the dutch language
<Poland> could someone help me?
<rambo3> ask germany
<Rage__> u|qos: You have no control using wondershaper, with those scripts you should be able to sedit them for your needs.
<Ng> zandaa: tbh that won't really matter too much - if there's one that says utf-8 pick that one
<Rage__> u|qos: NOTE: eth1 is internal eth0 is internet.
<mwe> germany for dutch? I thought that was the netherlands :)
<zandaa> Ng, ok set it up correctly:)
<derrick81787> he was talking to poland i think
<zandaa> mwe, dutch = netherlands
<r2> whatever happened to the cdrdao frontend GCDMASTER ?
<cafuego> zandaa: You'll want nl-NL utf8@euro
<u|qos> my pc only has one network card.
<cafuego> Voor meer info, probeer #ubuntu-nl
<u|qos> Rage__: my pc only has one network card.
<active-matrix> hi i use pppoeconf for internet connection when i run sudo pppoeconf it shows a red linje findin eth1 concetrator then it fills up to 100% then nothing more it hangs there ?
<zandaa> cafuego, I set it up :)
<Rage__> you should be able to fiddle it.
<Rage__> u|qos: It may well still work but give you errors.
<redvelvet> does anyone here know how to get wireless to work on a netgear card?
<cafuego> !ndiswrapper
<ubotflu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<r2> linuxloader
<zandaa> Ng, there's something wrong with the repositories in the chroot
<Ng> zandaa: how so?
<TokenBad> Ng, I don't know whats going on with it
<zandaa> Ng, the AMD64 thing is coming up each time
<Ng> zandaa: sorry, what amd64 thing?
<u|qos> Rage__: how does wondershaper work?
<zandaa> Ng, I'll put on pastebin
<active-matrix> hi i use pppoeconf for internet connection when i run sudo pppoeconf it shows a red linje findin eth1 concetrator then it fills up to 100% then nothing more it hangs there ?
<jemt> !tell Jemt about w32codecs
<Rage__> u|qos: I think it is like my scripts.
<zandaa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5718 < ng
<LadyNikon> hey
<LadyNikon> i am trying to install a package.. but its the older version not the newest one
<mwe> jemt: /msg the bot to keep it out of the room
<LadyNikon> well my co worker is
<Rage__> u|qos: there are several ques of diff priorities, if there is something in a higer prio que it is sent first.
<Ng> zandaa: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file in the chroot and comment out the cdrom line
<LadyNikon> i know that in gentoo you have to update your portage.. do you have to do anything similar to that with ubuntu?
<mwe> LadyNikon: apt-get update
<mwe> LadyNikon: or use on of the front ends
<LadyNikon> mwe: we downloaded the package we want
<LadyNikon> can you tell apt get to install that package?
<LadyNikon> s/we/you
<mwe> LadyNikon: yeah. sudo dpkg -i fobar.deb
<soldieruk400> hi all
<u|qos> Rage__: but how does it prevent other applications from sending? how does it control them? i only want to understand to principle. understand how to use it ...
<zandaa> LadyNikon, could you tell me what exactly you did?
<mmolina> holsasssssssss
<hunt0r> hi all
<Rage__> u|qos: It is a kernel level configuration, all data is sent via the kernel for the network, it always is.
<Rage__> u|qos:
<Rage__> u|qos: It does it on a per packet basis.
<hunt0r> with wich kernal parameter can I disable pcmcia?
<zandaa> Ng, what text editor can I use in CHROOT mode?
<hunt0r> *kernel
<TokenBad> anyone else have any idea what is going on with my printer?
<sethk> hunt0r, you mean during kernel compile, or a boot time option?
<mmolina> hello
<Ng> zandaa: you can edit the file from outside the chroot, sudo nano /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list
<hunt0r> sethk: boot time
<zandaa> Ng, ah <_< I'm so totally clueless when it comes to linux
<Ng> zandaa: then just do an apt-get update inside the chroot
<u|qos> Rage__: so wondershaper is just a kernel configurator?
<dooglus> zandaa: or you can install an editor inside the chroot
<Rage__> u|qos: yes.
<Ng> zandaa: hey no probs, a chroot is a fantastically confusing thing to have :)
<Dido-win-clone> Anyone could recommend me some nice firewall?
<zandaa> dooglus, I tried installing gedit, but it can't load
<dooglus> zandaa: gedit has a lot of dependancies.  try something easier like nvi perhaps?
<pnoob> Now I'm Pnoob
<zandaa> dooglus, k will try
<paulproteus|lapt> !ndiswrapper
<ubotflu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<u|qos> Rage__: hmm great ... :) it there somewhere the easiest example u could imagine?
<pnoob> anyone out there run GEDA or PCB tools on UBUNTU?
<Rage__> u|qos: looking....
<sethk> hunt0r, I don't know of one.  There may be for modprobe, if pcmcia is a module
<zandaa> dooglus, how do I close nvi?
<Rage__> u|qos: http://news-reader.org/article.php?group=alt.comp.linux.isp&post_nr=4836
<dooglus> zandaa: :q!
<hedonick> pnoob: geda is in the universe repos
<hunt0r> sethk: well the problem is I can not boot into my system becouse it crashes when it is trying to load pcmcia
<Rage__> u|qos: think thats what i worked off...
<roune> hey, i tried 2 install blackbox with something like apt-get blackbox, and now i wonder how to switch to blackbox from the gnome thing ^^
<sethk> hunt0r, rebuild the kernel with pcmcia disabled
<Rage__> u|qos: My shaper script is about as simple as it gets, look at that.
<dooglus> roune: it should be in a menu on the gdm login screen
<u|qos> Rage__: thx .. i will take a look :)
<dooglus> if "ls -l" shows   a -> b   , that's a soft link, right?
<Rage__> u|qos: CEIL=240 is 75% of your upstream.
<roune> gdm login screen...? :D
<mwe> dooglus: yeah
<mwe> dooglus: alias symlink
<zandaa> roune, press ctrl+alt+backspace to return there
<kameron> how can i mask my ip? i've never done that before.
<dooglus> is it a link "from a to b" or "from b to a"?
<mwe> dooglus: a is the link. b is the actual file
<sethk> ln [-s]  filename linkname
<dooglus> mwe: but what is the link a link *to*?
<roune> aha okay, tanks you :D
<mwe> dooglus: a is a link to b
<zandaa> Ng, <_< once I install wine in the chroot thing it can't run
<jvai> i found two ORINOCO silver wifi cards on ebay.. for $50.bucks... & the drivers r in the linux kernel from jump.. the cards even work in feather linux.. which has the 2.4 kernel
<dooglus> mwe: that's what I thought.  but apparently we're both wrong... http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19108
<cyphase> which language has the "do nothing" statement?
<jvai> i gave up w/ ndiswrapper
<cyphase> i can't remember :)
<dooglus> mwe: I reported a bug in ubuntu, where they get that backwards, but I'm told I'm wrong.
<olipaul> hi all. there's a couple of things stopping me from using ubuntu at the moment, and i'm wondering if there's any fixes so i can go back to it
<u|qos> there was a console based bandwidth screen, but i forgot the name ... can somebody help me?
<zandaa> cyphase, I believe it's Visual Basic, not really sure though
<cyphase> hmm, i've never coded Visual Basic..
<zdennis> cyphase, heh
<bekir> LIST
<zandaa> cyphase, ok
<cyphase> i don't think that's it..
<cyphase> oh well
<fushi> :\
<mwe> dooglus: um. I'd say that bug has the symantics wrong.
<lancer285> hey guys, how much hard drive space does GRUB or Lilo need to install? I'm having problems getting the ubuntu installation to work on a friends compture
<kent> olipaul, what was the problem?
<zandaa> lancer285, I believe GRUB doesn't need that many space
<Pygi> grub and lilo take minimal space
<dooglus> mwe: do you mean it really is a bug, or that the bug report is wrong?
<jvai> <--  unbuntu install on a 11G hd
<dr_willis> lancer285,  you mean space for the Master boot record? or the actal binaries/confgs?  less then a mb or 2 is my guess.
<lancer285> I keep getting error messages when its installing
<jvai> w/ 8.3 free space
<korhalf> DjLinX, yo u there?
<erUSUL> lancer285, lilo 512 bytes (boot sector) grub 512 bytes plus du -h /boot/grub
<jvai> ubuntu's luly
<lancer285> dr_willis, for the mbr. I allocated 100mb, at hda1 but its not installing. It drops out and says there's an error
<olipaul> well,  1 - my ipod doesn't unmount, nor usb pens - i just get a popup telling me there's an error. 2 - when i shutdown, it doesn't poweroff, just sits there saying "power down" after the init process is finished
<lancer285> so apparently its not a space issue
<dr_willis> lancer285,  the 'mbr' is just a few k at the start of the drive.. perhaps even 1 k.. its not mich..
<kent> olipaul, have you filed a bugreport about it?
<pnoob> hedonick, I know, I love that schnazz.
<mwe> dooglus: it's confusing. initrd.img -> initrd.img-xya is the right link though
<zandaa> can't get Wine to work in my chroot, how do I define what program to start??? (can it be on NTFS drive?)
<erUSUL> lancer285, 100 mb for root? or for /boot?
<olipaul> kent, yeah, was encouraged to try dapper - which i dont really want to do
<dr_willis> zandaa,  'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<lancer285> erUSUL, for /boot
<dooglus> mwe: the link we're talking about is a link in / that points into /boot/
<zandaa> dr_willis, can that be on my NTFS drive?? (mounted as /dev/sda1)
<erUSUL> lancer285, i have 67 MB for boot here no problems whatsover
<kent> olipaul, oh, sounds like its not fixed then. If they ask you to install Dapper then its probably fixed there - and will take to much effort (just guessing though) to backport to ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy).  So if you dont want to try dapper - which i understand, i guess you will have to wait for Dapper..
<dr_willis> zandaa,  Could be.. but that dricve is mounted read only and wine normally makes a 'fake' windows partition in your home dir. Best to reinstall the app with wine to your home.
<lancer285> erUSUL, okay. So it's not a size problem. I'm gonna do some checking and see what's up.
<kent> olipaul, to check if a bug is fixed  - browse the buzille.  The bugs will be marked as fixed when they are..  i think
<zandaa> dr_willis, so I gotta install the software on my linux partition???
<dr_willis> zandaa,  if you want them to work properly - yes.. its adviseable.
<olipaul> so how does everyone else cope with unmounting their ipods? i cant be the only one with an ipod? :)
<mwe> dooglus: well I don't have those files. I'd expect /boot/initrd.img -> /boot/initrd.img-xyz and /initrd.img > /boot/initrd.img from what I read
<zandaa> dr_willis, this whole wine thing is too confusing for me... thanks though
<dooglus> mwe: comment #1 claims that "/initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-686" is a link from /boot/initrd to /initrd.  comment #3 claims something similar.  I think they've both got it backwards, but I don't know how to convince them.  I quoted the man page of "ln" in comment #2 but that didn't work.  Any ideas how to get through to them?
<roune> u just gotta ask, when you start a program from the term, say xchat, and then close the term, xchat will also close. how do i prevent that? :D
<erUSUL> mwe, what would those links be for?
<roune> i*
<rosen> dooglus !
<kent> olipaul, I dont have one so I dont know. There are diffrent versions of the Ipod (generations.) which probably behaves a bit diffrent. You can try to google about it. It should not be a problem. (If you know your way in the terminal you should be able to force an umount..)
<dooglus> rosen !
* rosen bows to his sensei
<kameron> roune: run it in the background
<dooglus> rosen: any luck with skype taking over the sound card?
<mrkoje> roune,  you need to set it into the background
<roune> with & command?
<mrkoje> ctrl z
<roune> i ment
<kameron> roune: you got it
<mrkoje> roune,  I think?
<kent> roune, i would try that yes..
<rosen> dooglus, nah not yet ... I just told my friends to stop calling me :P
<mwe> erUSUL: I don't know about /initrd.img, but the other on I would expect is for not having to change menu.lst after an upgrade
<roune> okay tanks :D i will try it :D
<u|qos> how do i SEARCH packages via console not via adept...
<mrkoje> roune,  ctrl z
<kent> u|qos, apt-cache search
<dooglus> mrkoje: control-z will stop it.  you then need to use "bg" to start it running in the background.
<roune> the & think worked, thank you :D
<u|qos> kent: thx :) are there useful parameters?
<dooglus> mrkoje: it's easier to use "&" really
<rosen> dooglus, I was pondering something else though .. tommorow a friend of mine will come by with a program one of his mates made that should make it possible for a linuxbox to distribute traffic evenly on two gateways ... but there should allready be programs like that outthere right ?
<mwe> dooglus: I don't know. I'd say /boot/initrd.img pointing to /boot/initrd-xyz should be sufficient
<dooglus> rosen: I don't know
<mrkoje> dooglus, thanks...
<kent> u|qos, yes. But you should read about them in the manual (man apt-cache)
<mwe> dooglus: which ever one you call the link
<dooglus> mwe: I think that grub's menu.lst expects to find links in the / directory.
<rosen> dooglus, I found something you dont know ! muaha ... well I'll make sure to upload it somewhere if t works what he have then
<roune> um..
<kameron> has anyone recieved breezy badger cds in the mail yet? i ordered a few weeks ago. i know it'll take longer, just wondering if anyone has got theirs?
<mwe> dooglus: from man ln. " Create  a  link  to  the  specified  TARGET  with  optional  LINK_NAME."
<dooglus> rosen: I don't know everything :)  I don't even claim to!
<roune> well, it doesnt seem it works Oo
<roune> i will look at it again Oo
<lancer285> does /boot need to be a certain file system type? Ubuntu default was ext3
<kameron> lancer285: i don't think it matters
<dooglus> mwe: yes.  I pasted pretty much exactly that in comment 2 of that bug.  but it wasn't enough to get through to Ben
<cremate> ext 3 is good
<lancer285> kameron, hhmmm, any ideas on why the bootloader install is failing??
<rosen> dooglus, well for a moment I though you were an oracle-bot or something ... !dooglus kind of thing
<roune> should it be like gimp&
<mwe> dooglus: that means a -> b makes a the link as ln -s b a makes the link a -> b. confusing, yes but so it is
<kameron> lancer285: i'm not really sure. i always had bootloader problems with ubuntu, so i installed Lilo from a different distro, and it works great. i just didn't feel like figuring it out.
<dooglus> roune: "nohup gimp 2>&1 > /dev/null &" is better - then it will keep running after the terminal closes, and will throw its output away
<init> can someone help me take ownership of my external hard drive? "you are not the owner, you cannot change permissions"
<lancer285> kameron, what cpu do you have?
<erUSUL> lancer285, well grub only supports 'ls /boot/grub/*stage1_5
<erUSUL> '
<dr_willis> init,  whatys its filesystem?
<kameron> dooglus: yes, it's backwards. it is a bit confusing, but the people at unix like it that way. be sure to make symbolic links with the -s option, or else you can mess things up.
<dooglus> mwe: right.  and "a->b" is a link TO b, right?
<kent> init, you want me to take ownership of your drive? Sure, send it to me! :)
<roune> lol,  how the ## can u know thos sercret commands :D
<init> dr_willis, hfs+
<mwe> dooglus: right, according to the man page
<lancer285> erUSUL, what does that mean??
<kameron> lancer285: AMD64 3200+ Venice overclocked
<dr_willis> init, HFS? its a mac drive?
<dooglus> kameron: I was looking for opinions as to a bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19108
<dooglus> kameron: who's right?
<mwe> dooglus: but the command to make it is ln -s b a :)
<init> dr_willis, was....
<dooglus> mwe: yes, I know :)
<dr_willis> init,  you going to refdisk the drive and make it ext3?
<dooglus> mwe: ln's arguments are in the same order as cp's.  you put the thing that exists first, and the thing you're creating 2nd
<erUSUL> lancer285, run the command and see. there are support for vfat, reiser, xfs, ext2,...
<kameron> dooglus: ill check it out
<lancer285> erUSUL, okay thanks,.
<init> dr_willis, they told me before i installed ubuntu that linux could r/w to hfs filesystems
<init> dr_willis, i would rather leave it the way it is so i can still use it on the mac
<mwe> dooglus: right
<dr_willis> init,  time to check the mount man pages. and see what fstab poptions you may need to use.
<jcole> how can i install ubuntu via floppy? i have an old laptop that has no cdrom drive in it... i did an "apt-get source debian-installer" on another machine and trying to figure out how to build a floppy image, lol... can someone please point me to a doc?
<fluvvell> I hardly ever use ftp, but have to now.  I installed proftp, but having trouble making it go.  /etc/init.d/proftp reports that it must be started from inetd or xinetd.  Have made the appropriate file in xinet.d but its not going yet, what now?
<kameron> dooglus: i'm not sure, i'm not on my ubuntu box right now, i'll check it out later
<dr_willis> init,  ive never done anything with a hfs drive :P
<dooglus> kameron: the dispute is over whether "a -> b" is a link to 'a' or to 'b'
<erUSUL> init, the default ubuntu kernel does not suppot it afaik but you can compile a custom kernel
<kameron> init, i have hfs experience
<Rage__> OK! glx dri, all good, what is wrong with xv?
<init> dr_willis, ok, can you tell me an easy to use ftp server that has a gui front end?
<init> kameron, nice, is it possible?
<kameron> dooglus: ln a b would make b a link to a, it is backwards
<kameron> dooglus: but i don't know what it is in the man page.
<kameron> init: yes, quite.
<kameron> init: or wait. is what possible?
<theD3viL> what happend if i run apt-get remove supertux* ?
<skismdan> is it possible for me to download music o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tor.*]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> kameron: and "ls -l" would show it as "b -> a"
<init> kameron, it mounted the drive. i just can't read/write.
<kameron> dooglus: correct, but i'm going from memory
<init> kameron, getting this hfs drive to r/w in ubuntu
<kameron> init: oh. fstab, it's alway fstab!
<mwe> kameron: link from to seems logical to me
<pnoob> Hi, I'm trying to build up some sources, fontconfig for one, and when I ./configure I get cpp fails sanity check.  HELP!
<dr_willis> init,  i cant think of any 'ftp' servers that have a gui front end that comes with them.. there may be somne extra front ends for the various servers.. (or try webmin) I dont even use ftp servers any more.. ssh is the answer! :P
<dooglus> kameron: the man page says: ln [OPTION] ... TARGET [LINK_NAME]  : Create a link to the specified TARGET with optional LINK_NAME.
<mwe> kameron: then ls -l showing the link as link to also makes sense to me
<kameron> init: i thought you mean installing to an hfs or sometihng, that's nuts. but on my yellowdog installation i can mount hfs no problem, just some fstab config. shouldn't be much different in ubuntu. you're running ubuntu ppc right?
<zdennis> is there any way to clean up swap space?
<kameron> dooglus: it appears the man is incorrect.
<diesel> jcole: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge/talkback/1113587843
<dooglus> zdennis: "wipe" will wipe it, I think
<dooglus> kameron: really?
<erUSUL> pnoob, why are you compiling from sources just apt-get it
<chrisx1> how do i fix this ,with out rebooting eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<kameron> dooglus: i think so. ah, let me read over it again. this is one of the most baffling parts of unix though.
#ubuntu 2006-12-11
<semboy> _Dante_  ubuntu dapper is more easy then edgy :( i just cant find the linux-restricted-modules
<adaptr> Clarrisa: you can set admi (root) access by adding a line to smb.conf with "admin users = username"
<soundray> Clarrisa: I think you have some misconception about what samba is
<semboy> _Dante_ i cant find this -> "linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8"
<adaptr> Clarrisa: that will give root perms to that user on the samba shares without him actually being root
<Clarrisa> soundray, I probably do.  I thought it was just a way to use folders on a linux box, thinking I could have full access if I configured it that way
<adaptr> Clarrisa: unless you share your root directory, in which case good luck with the re-install :)
<soundray> !samba | Clarrisa
<ubotu> Clarrisa: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_Dante_> semboy, in synaptic, in repositories, what do you have checked?
<adaptr> Clarrisa: you do not *want* full access from Windows Exploder - ever
<_Dante_> semboy, you should have the first four boxes checked.  do you?\
<Clarrisa> adaptr.  ok, so how does a guy copy like 40 individual websites from a windows box, to a linux box, each of the websites are separate and need to go inside each individual /var/www/<websitename> folder
<soundray> _Dante_: he's looking for the wrong package
<snype> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<semboy> _Dante_ okei i got all check
<semboy> _dante_ checked*
<Clarrisa> adaptr, keeping in mind this is only a LAMP box with no GUI
<Skaag> Hey guys, I have a strange problem with a kernel module that is being erased every time I reboot my box
<_Dante_> semboy, do you have a AMD64 chip with 64 bit ubuntu?
<adaptr> Clarrisa: by sharing the /var/www directory to a user with limited permissions - there is no need for root permissions when working with web sites
<Skaag> I have to reinstall linux-restricted-modules every time I boot the box, or the nvidia.ko is gone.
<erik1397> so, halo anyone?
<semboy> _Dante_ i am not sure about the 64 bit ubuntu
<Clarrisa> adaptr,  OH!!!  ok....
<semboy> _dante_ yes i have the chip
<Clarrisa> adaptr, that will work for me.
<adaptr> Clarrisa: the full Samba documentation is online, including the definitive book by OReilly.. go read ;-)
<soundray> semboy: can you give us the output from 'uname -a' on your machine
<bimberi> Clarrisa: zip up all the folders into a single archive.  transfer to Linux box (using sftp if you have ssh going) and unzip
<kidko> Anybody having problems getting their Deskjet 722C to work correctly? It was fine until I moved up from Dapper
<Rasta> o_o do i have to completely remove gnome in order to use xfce?
<paulstarr> ubotu, ati > me
<Skaag> Rasta: never
<kidko> Rasta, no
<adaptr> Clarrisa: google for "using samba" and you will know everything we do
<soundray> Rasta: no
<adaptr> kidko: I'd surmise that you are having problems; I'm not
<Clarrisa> bimeri, that would help some, except they are on various windowz boxes...
<Rasta> ok ;)
<_Dante_> semboy, in synaptic -- hit the search button and type in nvidia
<Clarrisa> adaptr, ok...   will do.
<soundray> Rasta: select the session you want at the login screen
<_Dante_> semboy, you should get a bunch of hits.
* Rasta are gonig to restart x
<soundray> semboy: the package you want is 'linux-restricted-modules-generic'
<_Dante_> semboy, select "linux-restricted-modules...." for install
<adaptr> Clarrisa: and there is no such thing as "only a LAMP box".. it is infinitely more powerful than any comparable shitty OS with shitty web server...
<bimberi> Clarrisa: ah, kk.  a samba based method would be to share /var/www as a samba share and connect to samba as a user who is a member of the www-data group (and can hence write to that directory)
<_Dante_> semboy, and you'll need the generic one too
<soundray> !language | adaptr
<ubotu> adaptr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Clarrisa> adaptr...  ok I believe you.
<thread> how do I select which java my system should use? there was a command-line tool...
<Warbo> thread: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<thread> thank you!
<Skaag> Ok, what do I have to say or do in order for someone to help me out with my disappearing nvidia.ko problem? :-)
<soundray> Skaag: if someone knew the answer, they would respond.
<Skaag> soundray: maybe I'm in the wrong room?
<pythonic> Skaag: the magic word :-)
<Clarrisa> bimberi, currently my /var/www is root:apachegroup, and I have myself set up as a user of apachegroup, but I still can't see /var/www when I net use into my linux box
<Skaag> pythonic: Please? :-)
<Skaag> pythonic: How about begging, does that work? ;-)
<soundray> Skaag: I don't think so, but it is a bit of a strange problem.
<adaptr> Clarrisa: did you actually share /var/www ?
<bimberi> Clarrisa: have you shared that directory (in /etc/samba/smb.conf) ?
<Skaag> yes I agree, it is very strange
<Clarrisa> .... adaptr... uh, no.  I didn't
<Skaag> any of you guys use linux-restricted-modules?
<Clarrisa> that would be it I guess ;-)
<soundray> Skaag: I would repeat the question occasionally, to see if any of those who have joined anew can help.
<Skaag> and can tell me where the nvidia.ko file was placed?
<adaptr> Clarrisa: then it is higly unlikely that it would work
<adaptr> Skaag: of course, how else would I get nvidia ?
<soundray> Skaag: I'll have a go though... what's your 'uname -a' output?
<Clarrisa> adatpr... right...  I can see that now
<Warbo> Skaag: You can get most package managers to give you a list of included files and their locations...
<Skaag> Linux eris 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<adaptr> Clarrisa: have you ever seen the samba configuration file ?
<Clarrisa> omg linux is mind boggling.... so much to learn
<Rob-West> where do i go for Kubuntu stuff
<Skaag> Warbo: I can use dpkg-deb to view the structure myself, that's not the problem... there is an install script...
<minerale> Greetings I have a cd I'd like to burn, it comes as a zip file with two .img files (one for each track) and a .cue file, how can I specify a cue file to the cd burner?
<adaptr> Rob-West: #kubuntu ?
<Warbo> Skaag: Oh, I stand corrected :)
<Warbo> (Well, sit)
<Clarrisa> adaptr, yes,  I have looked it at several times... but learning so much so fast that I get everything mixed up still
<bimberi> Clarrisa: note that you'll need to restart samba after any changes to its configuration (sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart)
<soundray> Skaag: I suggest you install the generic kernel instead of the 386 one. That will make the restricted module problem go away.
<Skaag> Warbo: I thought perhaps because the package's signature is missing, that the install script would place the kernel module elsewhere
<adaptr> Clarrisa: better slow down then, and get it *right*
<Skaag> soundray: Aha!
<Skaag> soundray: that's good advice
<Skaag> I'll do that now
<Clarrisa> bimberi, yep  I'm a samba restart pro!....  but that's about it :/
<soundray> Skaag: the packages you want are linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Warbo> Skaag: I used tobe the nvidia master, since I had suffered every problem possible with driver installation, but haven't used Nvidia for a while now
<adaptr> Clarrisa: open it up in an editor, and add a section for your share : [web]  or something like that
<bimberi> Clarrisa: hehe :)
<Clarrisa> adaptr... ok
<adaptr> bimberi: why would you want to restart samba ?
<bimberi> adaptr: after changing smb.conf
<Skaag> Warbo: moved to ATI?
<adaptr> Clarrisa: the only thing after that that is absolutely mandatory is to add the directory you want to share, like so: "path = /var/www"
<Skaag> soundray: seems like linux-image-generic is already installed.
<adaptr> bimberi: I don't see why
<soundray> Skaag: in that case, make sure you boot it as well. Probably best to uninstall the 386 image
<Skaag> alright
<Warbo> Skaag: Well, I bought a more powerful card than my Nvidia, but then found out there was a Free driver for it. Sadly my new laptop has a completely unsupported ATI card (2D accel with Free driver, nothing with FGLRX)
<Skaag> Warbo: what card is that, that has a free driver??
<Skaag> I want!
<bimberi> adaptr: hmm it is my habit to do so.  Mainly because it applies to so many other things when  you change their config
<Warbo> Skaag: ATI Radeon 9200
<Warbo> Skaag: Not what one might call the cutting edge :)
<Clarrisa> adaptr,  Ok, nowwww I remember... I have a share created in there for one of the websites I initially created.... but I had forgot about it, and was never using the name of the share in my Net Use/Map network drive command... so I never saw it....
<adaptr> Clarrisa: in your case, you will also want to set a group for all files written to the share: "force group = apachegroup"
<Skaag> Warbo: it has a free driver with full 3D accel?
<soundray> Skaag: pretty much all ati and nvidia cards are supported by free drivers (nv, ati or radeon). Some work well with them, some don't
<adaptr> bimberi: samba is designed to re-read its configuration every minute or so
<CorpseFeeder> I have a non-existent printer showing up which can't be deleted. How do I delete it???\
<shynok> hello, what is a package comparable to gksudo that i can install on a fluxbox installation of ubuntu?
<soundray> Skaag: no, they are usually 2D, but not 3D accelerated
<Skaag> oh I see...
<Warbo> Skaag: 3D yes, composite/alpha no (I found Compiz ran slow). Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver (I started that page, but now it's been taken over by someone more competant)
<bimberi> adaptr: cool :)
<soundray> Gotta go. Skaag, good luck
<adaptr> Clarrisa: but none of this will work unless you also have access to the shares from windows, and I'm guessing you now have guest access to all shares, which is a security nightmare
<CorpseFeeder> gnome-cups-manager has a printer icon stuck in there which refuses to be deleted. How do I delete it?
<adaptr> Clarrisa: if you care to step aside, we can go over the config file if you like
* Warbo is off to watch videos...
<Clarrisa> adaptr.... sure
<semboy> _Dante_ okei  all worked just fine , and i saw the nvidia screen when i started my x
<semboy> _Dante_ but now my desktop is so big , is there a way to make it smaller
<bud_> hello
<bud_> i have hibernation problems with my hp nx6110 laptop
<Skaag> rebooting, brb.
<Clarrisa> adaptr, what do you mean by step aside?
<Skaag> Warbo: that's interesting, since i'm considering moving to ATI at some point very soon
<Skaag> ok brb
<Skaag> going to try the generic kernel
<adaptr> Clarrisa: I mean open a private chat
<Clarrisa> adaptr, I can see the share now, but I can't actually write any files to it....
<adaptr> Clarrisa: that is correct - unlike WindBlowz, Linux actually has a sense of security ;-)
<bimberi> CorpseFeeder: try editing (carefully) /etc/cups/printers.conf
<tonyyarusso> I could use help troubleshooting a vhosts setup in Apache.  I can't get it to have a different DocumentRoot for a particular subdomain.
<Clarrisa> adaptr, so I've seen with every little thing I've tried to do.... can be annoying at first I think
<CokeNCode> is there a linux version of tvuplayer ?
<adaptr> Clarrisa: this "annoyance" is what makes Unix secure
<Club_M_Admin> How do i go about changing the welcome text when i login into my box via ssh
<Clarrisa> adaptr, but I can appreciate the reasoning as windows security is an oxymoron
<adaptr> Club_M_Admin: edit /etc/issue.net
<bimberi> Club_M_Admin: /etc/motd
<adaptr> Clarrisa: actually, it is now moving more towards being an industry goldmine instead ;-)
<adaptr> Club_M_Admin: oh yeah, and that, too
<Club_M_Admin> ljl, yove baned a total of 68 people wow
<bud_> problem is that battery status is frozzen
<CorpseFeeder> say /etc/cups/printers.conf contains no information except for two comment lines.
<bud_> after the hibernation
<shynok> hello, what is a package comparable to gksudo that i can install on a fluxbox installation of ubuntu? I cannot install gksudo apt-get says it's not available
<bud_> anyone had sam problem
<bimberi> shynok: gksu
<Clarrisa> adaptr, I'm not following you on the "goldmine" comment...  is that to mean the bGates machines is going to lose marketshare more quickly now?
<CorpseFeeder> gnome-cups-manager has a printer icon stuck in there which refuses to be deleted. How do I delete it? It is a network printer and there is nothing in the printers.conf file
<Richard__> does anyone know where wine outputs errors and stuff? when trying to run a program wine just exits and says nothing
<eegore> How do add a running application to nohup
<Richard__> ie, a log file somewhere
<adaptr> Clarrisa: I haven't got the faintest clue what you mean.. what I mean is simply that selling security products for Windows is a multi-billion-dollar industry.. while the consumers aren't actually getting any security in return
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bimberi> 0_o
<britton> thank you for the help
<adaptr> LjL should stop messing around with his identical twwn :)
<adaptr> twwwinnn damn
<semboy> _Dante_ but now my desktop is so big , is there a way to make it smaller
<LjL> true that
<Clarrisa> adaptr, oh ok.  no what I was asking was if you meant that that Microsoft was finally going to get it's but beat in terms of marketshare due to linux becoming more mainstream
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Clarrisa> ^butt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<adaptr> Clarrisa: no, if I'd meant that then I would've said that
<MANDRAKELINU> sall all
<MANDRAKELINU> :D
<Clarrisa> adaptr...oh ;-)
<adaptr> mandrakelinux: sjeez, do you think you can make your nick stand out a little more ?
<adaptr> sorry, the other one...
<MANDRAKELINUX> ROMANA
<MANDRAKELINUX> ?
<adaptr> oh, and we're all-capping now
<CorpseFeeder> gnome-cups-manager has a printer icon stuck in there which refuses to be deleted. How do I delete it? It is a network printer and there is nothing in the printers.conf file
<LjL> MANDRAKELINUX: english please, and no caps please
<Thorbinator> hello
<Richard__> hello :)
<Thorbinator> i am having some trouble installing on my old laptop
<bud_> hello! i have problems with my computer after restoring it from hibernation, my battery status is frozzen, could anyone help me?
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: look in CUPS itself
<Clarrisa> adaptr, I have felt the sting of the stupid spyware, virus crap in windows for far too long.  I used to love norton utilities back when it was just a file recovery tool.  now I can stand hearing the name symantec, antivirus, or mcafee, etc....  I wonder sometimes if their is a division in each company that actually exploits all of microsoft's holes so that windows users have to then pay mcafee/symantec/etc them to fix plug them
<J-_> what's the best 'java' to install in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Clarrisa: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<adaptr> Clarrisa: sure, but I'm not really interested in Windows or flamewars
<jw_606> Hello
<adaptr> J-_: the one that works
<Thorbinator> looks like my question is but one in a series of man
<Clarrisa> tonyyarusso,  your right, sorry... back to the subject
<Thorbinator> y
<J-_> adaptr: excellent, which one would that be?
<adaptr> J-_: why not install everything you can find ? usually works for me
<J-_> nah
<Clarrisa> adaptr.... I have to take a potty break.... will you still be here in 5 min?  I would like to go through the config if you have a couple mins?
<meshyf> !cardreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cardreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meshyf> !card reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> J-_: okay, to start again: the correct way would be to start by telling us what you have tried so far, and if that didn't work, what happened instead of what you were expecting
<LjL> !fishing | meshyf
<ubotu> meshyf: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Richard__> Thorbinator, if it's a really old laptop (192 mb of ram or less) I would recommend Xubuntu, unless of course you're already using that :)
<Thorbinator> its not that super old
<Thorbinator> :P
<Thorbinator> but it is spitting out acpi errors
<Clarrisa> adaptr, brb
<jw_606> I get an error when trying to install Turbo Lister2 using wine 0.9.26. I need to get this program up and running quickly. Can anyone help me please? The error I am getting can be viewed here: http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/38493
<CorpseFeeder> adaptr: how do I do that?
<jw_606> Sorry I am using Ubuntu 6.06
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: interface with CUPS by means of its web server
<semboy> okei hello can someone help me please , How can i make my desktop smaller , i am new to linuz
<semboy> okei hello can someone help me please , How can i make my desktop smaller , i am new to linux|
<adaptr> semboy: attach a smaller monitor
<Club_M_Admin> How do i edit the copyright notice when i login to my box via ssh? i understand the licence i just want to edit it out and put in a new message
<semboy> adaptr yes how}
<semboy> ?
<CorpseFeeder> I do not understand "interface with CUPS by means of its web server"
<adaptr> Club_M_Admin: you have gotten multiple answers to that question already - what is the problem ?
<rlared_> hey everyone, i just used gnome partition manager to resize my main partition, and it crashed, and now it reports that my main partition is way more full that it actually is
<bimberi> adaptr: ...
<J-_> well look at that; jre 1.4 worked in opera
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: localhost:631
<jms1989> hello
<Clarrisa_2008>  /msg nickserv register earl99
<Clarrisa_2008> oh, well that sucked  lol
<GNU\colossus> *g*
<Thorbinator> might wanna change your pw now clarissa
<jw_606> No help on my problem anyone?
<Clarrisa_2008> LOL
<Club_M_Admin> ADAPTR, the answers were for changing the version which i have changed to Club Mckinley Web Administration but that little copyright message that pops up after login via ssh is what i want to change
<Clarrisa_2008> damn
<rlared_> anyone know why it might be saying that my main partition is way more full?  temp files somewhere created during resizing or something?
<J-_> lol
<adaptr> yes indeed, and why even bother - you don;t need to register here
<Clarrisa_2008> adaptr, I thought in order to private message I would have to register
<tonyyarusso> adaptr: For some things you do; we recommend it.
<Thorbinator> it seems like the laptop is somehow restricting access or something from the drive
<adaptr> Club_M_Admin: no need to shout, what do you mean ? like you were told earlier, everything that is displayed on login is contained in either /etc/issue.net or /etc/motd
<adaptr> Clarrisa_2008: no, you just need to click on my name
<Clarrisa_2008> oh, ok
<meeow> hello, i'm using the following guide to get wpa working with 6.10 http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<adaptr> tonyyarusso: which things ?
<Thorbinator> btw, adaptr you are a god for putting up with all this
<adaptr> Thorbinator: heh, everybody was a newbie once
<meeow> but when i sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager
<Club_M_Admin> adaptr, sorry is caps considered shot? ok, i eddited issue.net but is motd a file?
<meeow> it cant find the package
<adaptr> Club_M_Admin: yes, they are both files - issue.net is what is displayed BEFORE you login, and motd is displayed AFTER a successful login
<tonyyarusso> adaptr: #1) private messages, #2) entering the channel during botnet attacks., #3) cloaks (I believe)
<palomer> anyone know how to use \includegraphics to import a png to a latex file so that it preserves its original dimensions?
<Club_M_Admin> adapt, my bad i found what i was looking for thanks
<adaptr> tonyyarusso: hmm okay, thanks, didn't know that - must read those channel messages some time ;-)
<meeow> and when i gedit /ect/network/interfaces
<meeow> it's blank
<Clarrisa_2008> adaptr, so I do have to register right?
<Clarrisa_2008> adaptr, which is not a problem for me...
<Thorbinator> you dont have to register
<meeow> does anyone have a link to a better tutorial/guide on how to get wpa working with 6.10
<adaptr> Clarrisa_2008: apparently, sorry about that
<rlared> hey i used gnome partition manager to resize my main partition and it crashed, and now it says that my main partition is twice as full as it was
<Clarrisa_2008> I clicked on adaptr's name... I have a separate window there, but no response... I'm using xchat
<rlared> anyone know how i might fix that/
<CorpseFeeder> the CUPS interface gives no (working) option to delete the non-existent printer. It just responds with "cannot connect to server" since the printer doesn't physically exist.
<pschulz01_> Greetings, Which SMTP server is recommended?
<adaptr> Clarrisa_2008: I've just registered too, so it should work now
<Clarrisa_2008> adaptr... not a problem...hang on
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: that is not what the message means
<pschulz01_> I need to forward email to a smarthost.
<Club_M_Admin> motd is permissioned what now??
<JustNew> Hi people. I just downloaded an mpg file. the system says that i don't have a decoder. Now im not sure exactly what format the movie is in. Is there a good way to download a bunch of decoders or find out which one my file is?
<adaptr> pschulz01_: then install ssmtp
<adaptr> pschulz01_: it does that and not much else
<tonyyarusso> !restricted | JustNew
<ubotu> JustNew: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pschulz01_> adaptr: I have used exim in the past under Debian, and that was really easy..
<adaptr> pschulz01_: so why do you ask ?
<JustNew> thankyou
<pschulz01_> adaptr: Because there might be a 'Ubunt Way'[TM] 
<pschulz01_> 'Ubunt Way'[TM] 
<pschulz01_> 'Ubuntu Way'[TM] 
<adaptr> pschulz01_: then I fear you have misunderstood the Ubuntu way
* pschulz01_ will get it right soon!
<Clarrisa_2008> brb
<adaptr> pschulz01_: the Ubuntu way cannot logically restrict you more than the general Linux way of "choice" does
<adaptr> or it would suck, and it doesna... it really really doesna :)
<CorpseFeeder> ??? the browser says "Unable to connect Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.66:631." - there is no computer at 192.168.1.66 on my network and no such printer anyway. If that doesn't mean the printer I am trying to delete doesn't exist, I don't know what else it can mean.\
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: what that message means is that "localhost" does not point to the IP address of your own computer - which is a bigger problem than just printing
<ValMarko> what is beryl?
<adaptr> ValMarko: beryl is pure beauty
<bimberi> !beryl | ValMarko
<ubotu> ValMarko: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<pschulz01_> adaptr: .. but .. if I find a problem, I would like to be using something that somebody else knows about, and then it can get fixed.
<adaptr> pschulz01_: and you know of many MTAs that are not used by other people ?
<Dial_tone> I don't see a 2.6.17-686 kernel image in Edgy, is there one?
<ValMarko> How can I see my environmente is able to get beryl?
<CorpseFeeder> no, local host is pointing to this computer's IP but on http://localhost:631/printers/ there is a printer listed as being connected at 192.168.66 but I have no such printer or server
<bimberi> Club_M_Admin: sudo gedit /etc/motd
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: okay, another response than you gave earlier
<bimberi> !generic | Dial_tone
<ubotu> Dial_tone: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Franz|> ValMarko: tape xglinfo | grep rendering in
<ValMarko> ok, tanks
<Dial_tone> great, thank you
<cmwe1> WO, My admin is here
<rockz> on system>preferences>keyboards shortcuts what's mean 0xa1 shortcut ?
<Franz|> *in your console to see if your graphic card support beryl
<mastin> hi
<mastin> anybody speak spanish?
<majickmann> hello everyone
<LjL> !es | mastin
<ubotu> mastin: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DamianFinol> Good evening, I'm trying to install a spanish dictionary to mozilla thunderbird but it's not working
<Franz|> and beryl is very very great !
<pschulz01_> adaptr: Hmm.. I'll go have a look at ssmtp
<DamianFinol> it just doesn't show up in the dictionary list
<CorpseFeeder> there is nothing wrong with my localhost.. it is pointing to 127.0.0.1 or 192.168.1.70 - it is this damned printer listed in cups which doesn't exist and can't be removed
<ValMarko> the message is: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<ValMarko> direct rendering: Yes
<ValMarko> Am I able to get Beryl?
<jms1989> Will an ASUS motherboard with AMD graphics support NiVada drivers?
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: what do you mean cannot be removed ?
<cmwe1> i better scat before he finds me
<GNU\colossus> jms1989: of course
<CorpseFeeder> meaning I can't delete the printer icon for the printer
<Franz> It's ok ValMarko !
<Franz> Beryl can work on your system !
<jms1989> So, I can remove the AMD drivers and install NiVada?
<ValMarko> But... what about the warning?
<CorpseFeeder> in the gnome-cups-manager app, there is a printer icon for this printer and I can't remove the icon for it, yes
<Franz> it's not a problem, i have the same, but no problem
<Club_M_Admin> cmwe1? figures...
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: I would not consider an icon to be very important
<LjL> Club_M_Admin: what the heck is going on?
<CorpseFeeder> it isn't important, but why is it stuck there?
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: because it is still in the gnome registry ?
<ValMarko> I'm using Kubuntu. Is that ok to install Beryl? where can I get it?
<CorpseFeeder> surely there must be some way to get rid of it?
<Franz> Yes, it's ok
<Club_M_Admin> ljl, sorry, he told me about this and since our antire office space is all ubuntu i didnt expect him to be on
<Club_M_Admin> ljl, dont worry he knows whats comming
<Franz> You must first modify the sources.list file ValMarko
<adaptr> CorpseFeeder: sure, open up the gnome registry and remove it
<LjL> Club_M_Admin: uh... i don't know who's who anymore.
<ValMarko> What does it mean?
<Club_M_Admin> ljl, :-P
<CorpseFeeder> where do I find gnome registry?
<nolimitsoya> CorpseFeeder, there is no such thing in unix
<jms1989> ?
<JustNew> Hi. Thanks for your advice, it worked for some of my movie files but not all. is there a way of seeing what format is expected?
<Franz> You can find a tuto at ubuntu.beryl-project.org/join #ubuntu-fr
<Ubuntos> hi folks
<CorpseFeeder> is adaptr joking with me?
<Rasta> working with xfce now ;)
<Zober> Has anyone here used HP's StorMan Raid monitoring utility?  if so, how the hell do I get it to go? No documentation anywhere =P
<Zober> thx
<thejapa> CorpseFeeder: gconf-editor, he was not lying
<Rasta> now, how i can adjust the brightness/contrasts of the monitor?
<adaptr> nolimitsoya: please know what you're talking about before giving a knee-jerk response
<drm_> how do i switch to 'advanced mode' in add/remove programs
<kaoz> got a question about sound if anyone has a minute
<jcore> im trying to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf i, i am in the terminal but how do i save it?
<adaptr> drm_: you're joking, I hope
<Club_M_Admin> wt
<CMWb> my bad
<kaoz> jcore u have to open the gedit file using the sudo command first
<adaptr> jcore: you should have opened it as root, you cannot now save it as non-root
<exlt> I've been searching for why a blacklisted module is still loaded, even though it is listed in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - I can unload it manually fine - this worked in 6.10, however is not working in feisty
<jcore> ohhh
<kaoz> then u can save it
<jcore> thank you
<kaoz> np
<drm_> adaptr: i just tried installing XMMS through add/remove.. it said conflicting packages switch to advanced mode to find out why.... i'm confused
<starz> oi
<kaoz> u guys know how to disable ESD sound?
<starz> unable to open files list file for package `libgpg-error0'
<starz> any clue what that could be ?
<ValMarko> Where can I find the steps to install Beryl. I dont to make any mistake
<Zober> Hey guys, could someone please help me with beryl install, i've been trying to set this up for two days now with no luck.  It crashes right after logon.  If I execute beryl-manager within X, the entire system crashes.  I am running this on an intel video card, on a new intel mobo with 965 chipset. Thanks guys
<starz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<jevangelo> how do you mount dvd isos
<starz> jevangelo, .iso ?
<adaptr> drm_: there's a friggin' button labeled "advanced.." in add/remove, CLICK IT :)
<drm_> adaptr: ?
<jevangelo> yea
<exlt> jevangelo: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/point/
<ValMarko> thank you :)
<drm_> adapr: where i can't see it?
<adaptr> drm_: then I can't help you, sorry
<Club_M_Admin> Where do i get java for this so i can run Limewire?
<drm_> adaptr: there isn't one
<starz> jevangelo, man mount
<starz> there is a specific command for isos which i dont remember offhand but the format is something like:
<bimberi> drm_: i think 'advanced mode' is to use synaptic instead
<adaptr> drm_: it's next to the Help button
<starz> mount -t iso=9660 /path/to/iso.iso /folder/to/mount/on
<starz> or so
<drm_> adaptr: no you're wrong
<drm_> bimb: i'll check it out thanks
<CorpseFeeder> hmm.. ok, I can't find anything relating to printers or cups in gconf-editor
<starz> ah what exlt said lol
<starz> sorry didnt see it >_<
<adaptr> drm_: what do you mean, I'm *wrong* -  How can I be wrong when I'm staring at it ?
<starz> unable to open files list file for package `libgpg-error0'  <<--- anyone know how to fix that ?
<drm_> adaptr: well something is wrong with mine, because it IS NOT THERE
<adaptr> drm_: what version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<bimberi> drm_ and adaptr probably have a different ubuntu versions
<gnov> is the mail command part of sendmail?
<bimberi> gnov: no, install "mailx"
<adaptr> bimberi: do you mean to say they changed that around ? hmmm sub-optimal, at least
<gnov> thanks
<bimberi> adaptr: no, i'm guessing :)
<exlt> starz: that sounds like a corrupt package - try a fresh download
<drm_> adaptr: 6.10
<starz> exlt, did
<exlt> hrm..
<starz> a while earlier i pasted an paste
<starz> lemme see if i can find it in my firefox history
<adaptr> drm_: sorry, in that case bimberi was completely right
<adaptr> even by accident
<drm_> adapt: thank you, and it's ok :)
<bimberi> lol
<adaptr> I'm on 6.06LTS
<CorpseFeeder> if indeed I can remove a printer using gconf-editor, where do I find the relevant section to modify?
<adaptr> which I'd advise everyone to do, by the way...
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36339/
<starz> exlt, thats the ticket right there
<levander> Somebody can tell me how to delete a message off ubuntuforums?  I put some wrong info up there.  Maybe not wrong, but at least unverified.
<levander> I see the edit/delete button on a post, but don't see how to delete it after that.
<burner> levander: just respond to it, or edit it?
<Edulix> eclipse is running via gcj (ps aux | grep eclipse tells me that)
<exlt> starz: looking - wife just came home and need to go eat dinner, though
<Edulix> but I want it to be executed via sun jre
<Edulix> how to reconfigure that?
<burner> levanderjust take out all the text :)
<Edulix> I tried dpkg-reconfigure java but that doesn't work, apparently
<levander> But, is it possible just to delete it?
* burner has no idea
* starz sighs
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me out, i geeping getting a hald error.. its not starting or something. when i boot up it just sits on starting hald for bout 5 minutes and then gnome wont work.
<Edulix> update-alternatives --config java
<cmwe1> What repository is Java 5 on?
<LjL> !java | cmwe1
<ubotu> cmwe1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cmwe1> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Edulix> LjL: I have sun jre installed and update-alternatives tells me that it's the default
<LjL> in pm, cmwe1, in pm
<Edulix> so why oh why eclipse is running with gcj?
<LjL> Edulix: perhaps it's a setting withing eclipse itself?
<neruatix> codeblocks is telling me it can't open libcodeblocks.so.0
<Edulix> LjL: no idea
<Edulix> I suspect that I installed too many eclipse packages
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: you have to set $JAVA_PATH
<L0cKd0wN> where are the ubuntu i386 torrents located?
<GNU\colossus> try cdimage.ubuntu.com
<GNU\colossus> via http
<kitche> debian_gnu_mc: do you mean JAVA_HOME?
<kitche> L0cKd0wN: they are in the same spot as the isos are
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: maybe if I aptitude remove eclipse-gcj it will work better
<debian_gnu_mc> kitche: yeah that was what i meant
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: nope
<Edulix> (that's what Imeant with "too many eclipse packages")
<Olivia> Hey guys, I have a question
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: uhm
<adaptr> Olivia: don't keep us all in suspense!
<Olivia> I installed Ubuntu on another computer, and moved the hard drive over to a different machine. Now it can't mount the root file system.
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: ok, how and to what should I set JAVA_PATH ?
<kitche> Edulix: did you install eclipse-gcj?
<Edulix> to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java I suspect
<Edulix> kitche: yes, and It's being removed
<Edulix> kitche: don't remember when, though
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix:  to   /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/ i think
<kitche> Edulix: ah yeah think that package is built for gcj
<adaptr> Olivia: check hard drive connections, jumper settings, and BIOS settings
<Edulix> kitche: that's probably true lol
<Olivia> adaptr. I checked everything. It finds Ubuntu system, then timesout trying to get to the root file system and loads "BusyBox"
<adaptr> Olivia: what kind of hard disk is this on?
<Olivia> Maxtor 60GB
<Olivia> Hard drive
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: where should I set that var?
<Edulix> which file, etc
<adaptr> Olivia: by "what kind" I mean how is it connected to the PC ?
<Edulix> system wide if it's possible ;)
<Olivia> adaptr IDE
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix:  in ~/.bashrc
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: I remove eclipse-gcj but as you said, it's still running over gcj
<adaptr> Olivia: and you have connected it in exactly the same way as in the other PC ?
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix:  add: export $JAVA_HOME "thePathIToldYou"
<kitche> Edulix: you have to sudo update-alternative command to ue native java just to be on the safe side if you didn't do that already
<Olivia> adaptr: Yes, and it was working on that one. It points to the location /dev/hdc1 I think.
<Olivia> adaptr: Is there a way using busybox that I can check what folder the hdd is mounted to?
<Linuturk> I just installed the nvidia driver, and I want to test the 3D acceleration. What is a good method for testing 3D ?
<debian_gnu_mc> Linuturk: glxgears
<Linuturk> the screensaver?
<debian_gnu_mc> Linuturk: what does glxinfo | grep rendering    say?
<Linuturk> debian_gnu_mc: ?
<adaptr> Olivia: then your boot files are on this drive, but the system is not.. your system cannot boot from hdc
<debian_gnu_mc> Linuturk: glxgears is no screensaver,simply run it
<kitche> Linuturk: not glxgears since that's not a benchmark really use a game like tuxracer or something like that
<Linuturk> debian_gnu_mc: :) it says yes
<adaptr> Olivia: folders are not relevant at this point.. you have now already mentioned two different physical hard drives, none of which can boot a PC system
<debian_gnu_mc> Linuturk: than everythin is fine ;)
<Linuturk> thanks!@!
<L0cKd0wN> damn, gotta love I2 mirrors
<Olivia> adaptr: Well, I only had one hard drive on the other computer. And they were all on that disk.
<Edulix> kitche: I did that, didn't work
<kitche> Olivia: what is the error that your system is saying?
<adaptr> Olivia: then grub has probably screwed something up.. you need to look at your grub config
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: I did what you told me, but that only works if I execute eclipse from the cmd
<kitche> Olivia: nevermind did you check fstab when you moved that hard drive over?
<Edulix> if I do for example alt+f2 "eclipse"..
<Edulix> plus, it's still saying something about gcj:
<Olivia> adaptr: How do I look at the grub file?
<Olivia> kitche: the errof is ALERT! /dev/hdc1 does not exsist. Dropping to a shell!
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: hm well you could create e desktop icon which runs a script that starts eclipse from the console
<Edulix>  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre//bin/java -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni -Dgnu.gcj.precompiled.db.path=/var/lib/gcj-4.1/classmap.db -Dgnu.gcj.runtime.VMClassLoader.library_control=never -Dosgi.locking=none -jar /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86 -launcher /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse -name Eclipse -showsplash 600 -exitdata c4a8001 -install /usr/lib/eclipse -vm /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre//bin/java -vmargs
<Edulix> -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni -Dgnu.gcj.precompiled.db.path=/var/lib/gcj-4.1/classmap.db -Dgnu.gcj.runtime.VMClassLoader.library_control=never -Dosgi.locking=none -jar /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar
<kitche> !paste|Edulix
<ubotu> Edulix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pixelfreaky> computerrat.de
<Edulix> that's the command it's running
<Edulix> sorry kitche :P
<Olivia> kitche: it says also before that PCI: Failed to allocat em resource... for ...
<kitche> Olivia: hmm ok you sure it's still /dev/hdc1 in this new computer?
<wapityyy> guys im having a quote problem on this one raid_div.innerHTML += '<a href="" onclick="ShowUser(\'' + user + '\',\'' + atk + '\',\'' + hp + '\'); return false;">' + user_node[0] .firstChild.nodeValue + '</a>'; any idea ?
<Olivia> kitche: I dont know how do I check?
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: i already told you how to fix that
<Drudley> Anyone here using a HP Pavilion d4595?
<kitche> Edulix: yeah that kind of thing should be pasted just makes it easier to read and that can be annoying when someone pastes soemthing like that
<kitche> Olivia: I would use a live cd and do fdisk -l /dev/hdc to see if it sees the hard drive as hdc
<pixelfreaky> if you need help
<pixelfreaky> look at computerrat.de
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: well, that's the command when executed from a shell with the correct JAVA_PATH
<Edulix> (that's not the command, but the output of ps aux | grep eclipse )
<Olivia> kitche: okay. Problem with that is I don't have a CD burner here.
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: so whats your problem?
<kitche> Olivia: you don't have a live cd laying around not even the ubuntu desktop install cd?
<we2by> firefox is a bit sucky today. it's not very responsive :(
<we2by> it's kind of slow
<jw_606> how would I install a file with the .sh extention?
<kitche> we2by: did you turn off ipv6 already?
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc:  it's still saying some crap about gcj. next step, remove all packages gcj-related
<Olivia> kitche: I installed linux a long time ago. Moved out of my house, I come back and the windows install on my parents computer is bad. I brought the Hard Drive with ubuntu on it from my apartment back here. So yes I have a lot of Linux distros, and live cd's laying around. Just not here.
<kitche> jw_606: sh <name>.sh but .sh is usually a shell script
<we2by> kitche, dunno, never did that
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: even when starting from console?
<snype> i love insecure wifi :-D
<Edulix> yes
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: yes
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: but eclipse works?
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: but soon it won't matter because there will be no gcj left
<Wando> hi, could someone help me with a doubt?
<kitche> !ipv6|we2by
<ubotu> we2by: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: yes
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: so why does that gcj thing bother you?
<Drudley> Is there any general fix for making ubuntu work on generally new HP computers? Or am I just special?
<we2by> ok, ffox is screwed up
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: now it doesn't :P but previously it did because eclipse was using gcj and was slower than with sun jre
<kitche> Drudley: should work or what's yur problem exactly
<we2by> I can't even open https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: normally eclipse should runt much faster with gcj
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: well it's not my case
<debian_gnu_mc> Edulix: btw: IBM's JDK might be even faster
<Edulix> debian_gnu_mc: for example the startup time has now decreased
<Drudley> kitche: The problem is that I've tried with the x86 live cd the x86 alternate/alternative and a emd 64 alt cd, and when i reboot with them i never get further than the menu, whatever installation option i click on at that menu, it tries to installs but stops and ends with a black screen and blinking underline
<Edulix> and the autocomplete list is not soo slow when scrolling
<Drudley> amd*
<job> i want to change the ubuntu "main-menu.png" icon with the gnome one
<lostinc> Hi. Whats the primary differences between distros? Is there a site dedicated to that?
<rambo3> ar jo shore?
<job> help guys
<kitche> Drudley: try alt+F1 to see if it will give you a console
<we2by> can any one view this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Drudley> kitche, when?
<rambo3> Drudley, i am guessing sata HD?
<Olivia> we2by: yes
<kitche> Drudley: when you boot
<we2by> I can't open it
<we2by> I only see a white page
<job> we2by, i open it
<Drudley> rambo3: possibly
<Olivia> we2by: it uses https maybe it's not accepting the certificate
<Drudley> kitche: when i boot? during what stage of the process?
<Zober> Hi guys
<Donogh> hello
<job> we2by i opened that page with mozilla browser not firefox
<Olivia> we2by: I used firefox 1.5.0
<we2by> it does work now after relaunch ffox
<Zober> Can someone please, please please help me with this issue, I really have run out of ideas, has anyone ever used HP's StorMan RAID Utility?
<kitche> Drudley: well if you get paste the kernel part is that when the screen turns black?
<we2by> I'm thinking to downgrade back to ffox 1.5
<we2by> but I like the features of ffox 2
<Donogh> my sister's name is Olivia ; -)
<job> guys, i need help changing the ubuntu main-menu icon with the gnome foot
<Donogh> my gran used to quote that line from twelfth night
<Drudley> kitche: its small kernel thing with a loading bar of some sorts, and after that the black screen appears
<kitche> Drudley: yeah trl alt+f1 there
<Drudley> kitche: okay
<Drudley> kitche: and if i get a console, then what?
<kitche> Drudley: log in then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hexo[AG] > I'm having some problems with sound when I run wine
<Hexo[AG] > ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Hexo[AG] > any thoughts?
<masse|deferred> should i format with EXT2 or EXT3 ?
<Richard__> I would say 3, because 3 is greater than 2...
<Drudley> kitche: log in?
<masse|deferred> partitionmagic recommends 2...
<jbroome> i can not argue with that logic
<Donogh> i can't seem to activate my wireless connection... it's an old linksys PCI card... it detected it as a broadcom chip
<masse|deferred> lol
<Richard__> :P
<masse|deferred> but really
<Richard__> isnt ext3 default for ubuntu/suse?
<Synesthesia> Hi. I'm currently switching a web server I maintain at work from IIS to a LAMP-based system. I've set up and configured a Fedora box, just using the web components that came with my distro. Being new to Linux, it seems that everything I'm reading indicates that I will probably have an easier out-of-the-box experience maintaining Ubunto. Any thoughts about this?
<masse|deferred> i thought it might be
<matthewjames> what is the command for copying a file to another directory?
<matthewjames> or moving
<DaBlaubaer> hello, one question: where should i install the fat32-partition? dualboot system (ide->XP, sata->ubuntu)?
<Richard__> cp /what/ever /dest/i/nation ?
<bimberi> matthewjames: cp (for copy),  mv (for move/rename)
<Synesthesia> (ubunto=ubunu
<job> Donogh, u using ndiswrapper?
<matthewjames> ty
<Donogh> Synesthesia: i just installed ubuntu for the first time and i have to say it's been my most painless linux experience so far!
* Richard__ cheers for Donogh
<Donogh> job: good question
<Synesthesia> Donogh: I'm glad to hear that -- I had some pain with Fedora. ;)
<DekKeD> anyone knows how to mount a video as if it was your webcam? It can be funny :P
<Donogh> i installed it on my mom's pc because windows was giving trouble : -)
<Donogh> "the mom test"
<Hexo[AG] > So, anybody got a clue on how to get ALSA working in wine ?
<Donogh> i'm trying to do everything via the GUI
<Synesthesia> Wow, the mom test is hardcore -- how is she doing with it?
<Synesthesia> Well, the server edition doesn't have a GUI...
<Donogh> as soon as i can get the wifi up, i'll let you know!
<hexidigital_> hi folks... i'm having a problem getting cpu frequency scaling to work on my laptop.. i didn't think my CPU was supported until i did a test install of Mepis, where it worked by the default install.
<rambo3> is Mepis ubuntu bound now?
<Olivia> Okay, new development. It says: "Begin: Waiting for root file system... ..."
* Donogh delves into ndiswrappers
<Richard__> isnt there an ISP package with loads of gui goodness for dns stuff and the likes?
<Synesthesia> Are there any security implications with running the GUI on my server?
<Donogh> Synesthesia: i imagine you could lock it down pretty easily
<Richard__> Synesthesia, your mother might be able to shut down the pc ;)
<job> Donogh try this site http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/?Installation
<adaptr> Synesthesia: not unless you open up the X server to the Internet
<Donogh> a matter of running as few daemons as possible
<Donogh> hehe
<MSTK> hi
<MSTK> can someone help me with a problem?
<MSTK> I can't resize my windows
<Synesthesia> My mom isn't involved in my installation. lol. That's Donogh
<Richard__> MSTK: I demand that you make me some waffles first
<MSTK> it might have something to do with a setting I accidentally changed in Beryl
<job> i have a linksys car and i got my help from there
<hexidigital_> MSTK::  what did you change?
<MSTK> waffles are good, but my xbox is already in use
<recon> I'm trying to run the app "xarchon" and get error "canvas_font_load():  cannot load font `-misc-fixed-medium-*-normal-*-15-0-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1'" whenever I try to start a new game.
<Donogh> thanks job!
<MSTK> um, that's just it.  i don't know
<Synesthesia> So is the automatic LAMP install included on the Desktop version as well? Or should I install the server version, then add gnome?
<MSTK> I can't resize my windows for some reason
<MSTK> it might have something to do with messing around with Beryl
<snype> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Olivia> Okay it says: "ALERT! /dev/hdc1 does not exsist. Dropping to a shell!" then it goes to Busy Box.
<MSTK> does any beryl setting inadvertently disallow window resizing?
<bimberi> Synesthesia: Server CD only.  once installed you can install the ubuntu-desktop package to add the Desktop env.
<snype> just the "window resize" setting
<rambo3> Synesthesia, there is server install with LAMP option
<snype> MSTK how much do u love beryl
<MSTK> i love it quite alot.
<snype> u using aiglx or xgl w/ it
<MSTK> especially the completely pointless but awesome eye candy
<MSTK> aiglx, I think
<MSTK> I followed installation instructions for aiglx and they worked.
<snype> MSTK --- pointless? i would say that wobbly windows are not pointless
<rambo3> i told you not to post beryl-ubuntu videos on youtube
<snype> i mean they are totally productive
<snype> ....not
<snype> but i actually love scale
<snype> and the 3d cube
<MSTK> i can't resize my windows now.  That may or may not be a result of me messing around with the beryl settings
<semboy> how can i small my desktop ,i mean the screen of my desktop it got BIG after installing a draiver for nvidia , plz guys help me
<Donogh> the network tools remind me of one of those thinkpad utils - very nice!
<Donogh> ndiswrapper's amazingly comprehensive
<matthewjames> can someone help me i installed gsm 10 codec for ventrilo, i still get no sound
<Synesthesia_> (I got bumped, sorry if this has been answered...) Is the LAMP option available on the desktop installation?
<bimberi> Synesthesia: Server CD only.  once installed you can install the ubuntu-desktop package to add the Desktop env.
<matthewjames> yes lampp is
<lostinc> Hi. I have an internal SD Card reader on my laptop. Is there any way to get it to work on ubuntu?
<noobie0057> at the shell prompt when I type "su" I'm getting "su: Authentication failure"
<MSTK> is there any way for me to reset all settings to default on beryl?
<MSTK> there seems to be a "reset settings" menu
<MSTK> but I can't quite get it to work
<matthewjames> can someone help me i installed gsm 10 codec for ventrilo, i still get no sound
<bimberi> noobie0057: use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<crackcorn> noobie0057, does sudo work
<bimberi> !sudo | noobie0057
<ubotu> noobie0057: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<noobie0057> bimberl, crackcorn:  yes that worked, I could log in
<matthewjames> anyone have ventrilo working?
<semboy> how to minimize desktop }
<tmccrary> When I use apt-get source.... where does it put the source after it untars it?
<semboy> ?|
<semboy> i dont know :P
<semboy> i am new to linux
<pike_> lostinc, it doesnt just work? if you put an sd card in and type like "ls -t /dev | head" you dont get like a sda1 or sdb1?
<tmccrary> semboy: alt+ctrl+d
<bimberi> tmccrary: in a subdirectory of the directory you ran it in
<tmccrary> ah, duh! Thanks bimberi! :)
<bimberi> tmccrary: np :)
<tmccrary> I was looking all over, /var/cache, etc
<tmccrary> heh
<bimberi> tmccrary: yep, i think i did that the first time too :)
<semboy> tmccrary i want to minimize desktop ups , i mean the desktop is so big and i want to make it small :( sorry for my bad english
<Synesthesia_> Thanks for the info! I'm going to give it a try. Night y'all
<MSTK> can anyone help me?  I still can't resize my windows for some reason
<angel12> hey guys, i kinda have a hardware question. i have run test on my memory, so i know (or am pretty sure) that isnt the problem now, but my computer will randomly freeze, and will not unfreeze. i have to reboot
<rambo3> !fixres | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noobie0057> thanks
<recon> What folder holds all the fonts?
<tmccrary> semboy: Do you mean you want to change the screen resolution?
<bimberi> semboy: is the window maximised?  if so, you need to unmaximise before resizing
<Donogh> maybe crazy question: if i plugged in a standard-ish usb key, is ubuntu likely to open it?
<tmccrary> semboy: If so, go to: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<bimberi> recon: under /usr/share/fonts
<bimberi> Donogh: usually
<pike_> recon: /usr/share/fonts/ i believe
<Donogh> cool! thanks
<recon> OK.
<apostle> linux  / ubuntu newbie here, was wondering if i could get some help on a couple of issues?
<bimberi> apostle: ask away :)
<hexidigital_> anyone have any ideas what i should look for to enable cpu frequency scaling? i am using a dell laptop w/ a celeron M... i can't find what package Mepis uses to enable freq scaling
<tmccrary> apostle: Just a tip, when you enter a IRC chat, just ask. Don't ask to ask :)
<bitmvnch> howdy guys, where is raidtab on ubuntu server / dapper
<VMT2007> yeah.
<Donogh> now i'm really impressed : -)
<apostle> ok, sound works fine, have automatix installed fine, but there's a constant buzz coming out of the speakers, and whenever i move the mouse there's a clicky noise coming out of the speakers
<VMT2007> I shall be back in a second after I install a *good* xchat.
<VMT2007> front-end.
<recon> Has anybody managed to run xarchon? Whatever I do, it still refuses to run!
<Wiseguy> hey guys im trying to get my mp3's to play evenly out of all speakers (4.1) rather than just the 2 fronts... anyone know of a program that will do that? or a plugin maybe?
<tmccrary> apostle: Sounds like a cheap sound card and/or is sharing an interrupt or something
<tmccrary> aposile: Have you tried reducing the gain in the sound control panel?
<thompa> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<apostle> umm... no, i haven't
<recon> Can somebody _please_ install xarchon to confirm a bug?
<apostle> yeah... even with everything turned all the way down and muted there's still the buzz
<VMT2007> err
<VMT2007> are you positive it's a software issue?
<tmccrary> apostle: Can you try putting the sound card in a differnt PCI slot?
<tmccrary> or is it onboard?
<apostle> it's onboard
<VMT2007> heh
<VMT2007> what sound hardware do you have?
<VMT2007> and what driver?
<VMT2007> ALSA, OSS?
<pike_> Wiseguy: hopefully all you have to do is type alsamixer in terminal and play around with the settings
<we2by> Apollo, select the correct hardware
<apostle> honestly don't know, would it be listed under ubuntu's device manager?
<VMT2007> err.
<VMT2007> lspci -v
<VMT2007> put it on pastebin
<VMT2007> do NOT paste that whole thjng here though
<tmccrary> apostle: lspci | grep audio
<Donogh> heh, the little logon tinkles rock; she's gonna love that
<apostle> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> that's the same one my laptop has
<VMT2007> is it a notebook?
<apostle> nope, acer aspire desktop
<rayer> hi all
<theBishop> has anyone booted Ubuntu PPC on their PS3 yet?
<apostle> just got it new in june
<VMT2007> theBishop: why in the world would anyone put a $600 device at risk
<theBishop> VMT2007: i already told you before, linux is supported on the PS3.
<Donogh> once you go open, you never go closed!! : -p
<MSTK> hey guys.  does anybody mind walking me through how to install a plug-in for Beryl?
<cool-freak> hey
<theBishop> Yellow Dog, Fedora, and Gentoo already work on PS3
<VMT2007> theBishop: I don't know, I'd buy a PS3 to play games, not to install Linux
<theBishop> no one's stopping you from doing both.
<VMT2007> i'd rather install FreeBSD
<rayer> PS3's CPU and GPU seems not suitable for running standard linux applications?
<theBishop> it works fin in yellow dog
<theBishop> but i prefer ubuntu
<pigo> hi all
<MSTK> hi pigo
<semboy> how to join this channel => irc.whatnet.org:6667/3x
<Donogh> freebsd's a solid server OS, but for ease of use and installation, ubuntu's won me over so far
<rayer> I dont know if PS3 can directly runs linux or via a VM
<theBishop> it runs it directly
<tmccrary> apostle: in a terminal, run alsamixer
<theBishop> i have a PS3, i'm running Yellow Dog right now
<rayer> hum... seems a good news
<VMT2007> and you're on it?
<SperMite> how do you list the cpu in console?
<apostle> ok, have alsamixer opened
<theBishop> i'm talking to you from windows
<cool-freak> im a rookie in ubuntu i would apreciate some help with a couple a things here
<pigo> i have one problem. i have ati radeon 7000 and on ubuntu edgy is not configured and i not find driver for this device help me! i am italian
<tmccrary> apostle: use the arrow keys to go over to PCM or gain and reduce it to like 50%
<theBishop> but i'm staring at a linux desktop on my HDTV
<bimberi> SperMite: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Donogh> ndiswrapper: make: command not found
<apostle> reduced it all the way and still the buzz
<rayer> ya... I want to ask a question : everytime I type "apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird", it always install Simplie Chinese Version...
<bimberi> Donogh: install build-essential
<Donogh> thanks!
<rayer> How could I install English version via apt-get =_=a?
<con-man> ahh
<con-man> all my gons suck
<cool-freak> can anybody help me?
<VMT2007> er
<VMT2007> ubuntu doesn't include tcsh?
<pigo> cool: wath your problem
<VMT2007> or csh?
<tmccrary> apostle: go to System->Preferences->Sound and what do you have selected?
<kalabalik> Hey guys, support one of the greatest mmo games EVER made to go Free:  http://www.ryzom.org/
<VMT2007> kalabalik: why do you advertise here?
<kalabalik> I'm not
<apostle> autodetect on all except sound capture and then it's ALSA
<VMT2007> oh
<kalabalik> Just info
* bitmvnch is trying to figure out where the configuration for his existing raid devices is ;d
<VMT2007> is it an open-source project?
<tmccrary> select OSS on the first ones and see what hapens
<kalabalik> could be yes!
<kalabalik> If we all help out
<pantalaimon_> how do we read a line from a file with just one line using shell script?
<wasabi> cat | tail | head
<apostle> yeah... OSS didn't change anything
<somerville32> pantalaimon_: You could use sed?
<somerville32> Or wait
<pike_> pantalaimon_: google the solution using sed is prob best i think
<pantalaimon_> somerville32, i dont know what this is, i started to read about shell script today
<pantalaimon_> ok
<SilentDis> hello :)
<somerville32> pantalaimon_, : You might look to google, #bash, man pages, examples, etc.
<majickmann> pantalaimon_ what do you wish to do with the script?
<pantalaimon_> majickmann, read the name of a link that is inside a file and than pass this link to another program
<tmccrary> apostle: Sorry man, I'm not sure whats going on exactly. Like I said, sounds like a hardware issue and/or a driver issue with that particular card. If you have another sound card, I'm sure it would work properly.
<theBishop> is there a net-install for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> !netinstall | theBishop
<ubotu> theBishop: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<purem> does anyone know how to make shift+backspace stop logging me out
<purem> it logs me out a dozen times a day
<purem> :(
<apostle> it works perfectly fine over on windows though
<majickmann> If the the link is constant or at least a "string" is constant...  use grep <string> filename
<pike_> pantalaimon_: might be something like VARIABLE=$(grep linkname file) or whatever command you want in ()
<majickmann> Depending on the program, you can set up a variable inside the program, assuming you have write access to it.
<majickmann> or you may be able to use pipe to send it to the program...
<apostle> and how would a bad sound card make click noise whenever the mouse moves?
<Pelo> I need to unmount a ntfs drive using diskmounter and remount it using ntfs-3g  can anyone hold my hand and walk me through it ?
<SilentDis> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<tmccrary> apostle: it is probably on the same interrupt as your video hardware
<pantalaimon_> pike_, does this work: VAR=$(cat filename)
<apostle> can i change that?
<Zober> what is DRI in xorg.conf?
<SilentDis> ahh good, was hoping ubotu had that one.
<ripperda> I'm trying to install (6.10) by cd, things boot to the initial boot page, but any option leads to a "can't read the cd" error. is this something that's been seen before?
<tmccrary> apostle: Not usually, if you could switch the slot it was on could help
<apostle> both on board
<tmccrary> apostle: You can get a good sound card for like $10-$20
<pike_> pantalaimon_: yeah you can test that in terminal by typing it then echo $VAR
<tmccrary> well, not a great one, but one that works properly
<apostle> might have to do that
<Zober> any1? DRI in xorg.confg?  Mine is set to 0666 on intel x3000
<tmccrary> apostle: It looks like VIA has some binary drivers for cards with those chipsets, but like all binary drivers, you probably don't want that kind of trouble.
<tmccrary> Sorry I couldn't be of more help in this situation
<ubun> my entire ubuntu system crashed for the first time :( i came back home, and the mouse cursor was still moveable but wouldnt open anythin, no keys worked either alt+tab, or ctrl+alt+F1, i had to hit the reset button on my computer :(
<ismail> hi guys
<somerville32> ubun: If that happens, press crtl+alt+backspace to restart X instead of restarting your entire computer.
<tonyyarusso> apostle: I can give you like three cheap soundcards for the cost of shipping.  (Found them around the house)
<apostle> also, i installed KDE last night, and i've been getting this message off and on ever since: "Error - artsmessage  Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting"
<ubun> somerville32 i dont know if that woulda responded either, but ill try it next time
<ismail> im gonna get a vedeo card this week what modle nvidia would work well with ubuntu
<tmccrary> apostile: arts is the KDE sound server, could be related to the hardware issue
<ubun> im surprised ubuntu didnt say anything about shutting linux down improperly
<MSTK> does anyone know what the Desktop Plane plug-in for Beryl does?
<pike_> i need more tremulous servers near me so guys... install tremulous
<wceoscar> can anyone here paste the repo for the lastest drivers on nvidia cards?/
<jroes> hey, I hooked my ubuntu box up to a TV using a TV-out cable, and once it loads ubuntu it can't switch into the proper video mode (probably because it's higher) ... is there any way to force it to start in 640x480 or something?
<DekKeD> anyone knows how to mount a video as if it was your webcam? It can be funny :P
<VMT2007> DekKeD:
<VMT2007> google that :P
<SilentDis> !envy | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<VMT2007> wow, there's an easier way?
<SilentDis> !nvidia | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VMT2007> oh well
<SilentDis> !jfgi | VMT2007
<ubotu> VMT2007: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<wceoscar> i know, the prob is that im running beryl and i need the more stable and last drivers
<Donogh> previously, on lost: nsdiswrapper-1.31 is untarred to ~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.31/ ... tried lots of variations of: sudo install nsdis<tab> /bin/ndis -- no deal!! : -p
<DekKeD> VMT2007: I have googled already and found anything that works
<VMT2007> uh
<VMT2007> when did I say any of those words?
<nn> SilentDis: what's jfgi mean?
<SilentDis> nn:  just f****** google it.
<nn> SilentDis: Ah, thanks
<Xaphoo> For some reason nothing happens when I put in a CDROM... everything else is completely fine... DVDs play well... but no cdrom automounts and I can't figure out how to get it to manually mount
<VMT2007> I did not say "just f***ing google it"
<nn> SilentDis: never encountered that one before
<SilentDis> nn:  nor had i till i started hanging out here lol
<Patr|ck> hi, i'm having problems with my built ini wi-fi, intel pro/wireless. I can't install it, can someone please help ?
<VMT2007> when did I say any of those terms
<tmccrary> !jfgi | Test
<ubotu> Test: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<VMT2007> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<jroes> what config file do I need to play with to change my default video mode to 640x480 or whatever is TV-out compatible?
<tmccrary> VMT2007: douche
<jroes> (assuming a standard tv with rca cables, not an HDTV :P)
<VMT2007> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> !language | tmccrary
<ubotu> tmccrary: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jroes> thanks VMT2007
<DBO> tmccrary, watch your language
<nn> SilentDis: are you, by chance knowledgable in the ways of any of the following: 1: high-speed mp3 encoding with LAME (such that i can rip a hundred CDs in 14 hours) 2: ubuntu installed on some sorta RAID across a bunch of USB thumdrives or 3: the videolan foo such that i can watch movies on my computer while using my wife's idle CPU time?
<Patr|ck> i tried using a how to from ubuntu forum but all it did was mess everything up
<SilentDis> VMT2007:  sorry, i thought the ubotu line was a bit... nicer.  still, we're here to help, and it's best not to refer anyone to just google it :)
<VMT2007> SilentDis: i don't believe his question was on-topic
<VMT2007> "ekKeD> anyone knows how to mount a video as if it was your webcam? It can be funny :P"
<Patr|ck> anyone?
<tmccrary> VMT2007: Are you some kind of expert? I've already seen you leave like 2-3 people hanging with their issue and no help
<jevangelo> does anyone know about pcsx emulator?
<DekKeD> why not? I want to know how to do that in Ubuntu Linux :P
<jevangelo> it doesnt work
<majickmann> pantalaimon...  if the link in the only entry in "filename", then use VAR=${`cat filename`}
<jroes> do you guys know if 640x480 is the best you can get on a regular TV?
<lawl> DCC SEND OMGWTFBBQ123456789
<tonyyarusso> jroes: No idea - are there wiki pages about TV out?
<gouki> jroes: It all depends on your TV. Read the manual to know which resolution it supports
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<VMT2007> oh awesome
<Donogh> jroes: i don't think it translates to PC resolutions very directly
<tonyyarusso> sigh
<Donogh> it's usually scanning lines on TVs i think
<jroes> well the average default console works perfectly
<VMT2007> fix your routers kids
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nn> VMT2007: stinksys?
<VMT2007> nn: linksys isn't bad
<Xaphoo> can anyone help me with a CD-ROM problem?  I cannot get data CDs to be read... DVDs read just fine, but not CDs...
<Xaphoo> I'd like some help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc4-norw4-0-0-cust178.pete.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<nn> VMT2007: can you explain this router "sploit"?
<tmccrary> Linksys Wr54Gs are very, very nice SOHO routers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p97n14.ruraltel.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70-35-161-181.chvlva.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<VMT2007> nn: some routers don't like faulty DCC requests
<gouki> tmccrary: You mean WRT54GS, right?
<nn> tmccrary: yea they're great for building a cheap NAS too
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wt1.core.wireless.fsr.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-32-110-30.hsd1.tn.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<majickmann> pantalaimon... perhaps explaining your objective and resources will yield better responses?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-69-219-158.austin.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<DBO> sorry about the spam folks
<VMT2007> the routers intercept DCC requests on port 6667 in order to allow for transfers
<tmccrary> What spam?
<jroes>  do you guys know where the nvtv package went?  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Nvidia_easy_tv_out
* drm_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - join this channel again to know how)
<VMT2007> the routers don't have any way of discriminating between bad requests and good ones
<Xaphoo> is anyone familiar with my problem?  I cannot read DATA CDs, nothing mounts, if I do "sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0" it responds with a message "no media"
<jroes> oh, crap, probably in another repo my fault
<VMT2007> there is a firmware fix
<VMT2007> for most routers.
* jadoob was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - join this channel again to know how)
<Xaphoo> yet the media is fine, it works on other computers
<javaJake> Hey, guys, does the fact that my battery says 0% but it has been running fine for 15 minutes mean anything? Like, say, battery's gone koo-koo?
<pike_> Xaphoo: these arent blank cds? theyre iso9660 format?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<VMT2007> javaJake: check your apm settings
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Donogh> google to the rescue: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tmccrary> javajake: ACPI is probably off in your kernel
<javaJake> VMT2007: Mmm, how do I do that?
<Xaphoo> pike: they are fine, they are burned on Windows though, and they still work fine on windows
<javaJake> tmccrary: how do I turn it on? :P
<VMT2007> follow tmccrary's suggestion too
<nn> VMT2007: ah basically they're poorly written parsers, gotcha
<javaJake> tmccrary: yea, let's try your idea first.
<VMT2007> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<javaJake> tmccrary: is there something in the forums already.
<javaJake> VMT2007: me?
<tmccrary> javajake: In /boot/grub/menu.list, see if you have acpi=off or noacpi
<VMT2007> yes
<VMT2007> yeah
<VMT2007> check that
<javaJake> Checking
<VMT2007> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep acpi
<Xaphoo> pike_: and ALL my data CDs have this problem now... DVDs are fine... haven't tried audo CDs yet
<javaJake> If I suddenly stop talking, my battery died
<javaJake> This thing suddenly worked today.
<javaJake> Hasn't worked for months.
<javaJake> :P
<VMT2007> well
<Jaak_> is there a sort of firewall that might prevent my front end not to connect to my rearend mythtv?
<Managu> Xaphoo:  Is it possible this is a hardware problem?
<VMT2007> perhaps the electronic equipment on the battery was fried?
<jsmall> howdy
<javaJake> VMT2007: maybe...
<VMT2007> which means you can easily damage your notebook
<VMT2007> consider getting another battery
<Xaphoo> Managu: I can't see why... DVDs read and write fine, CDs write just fine, audio CDs play...
<javaJake> VMT2007, tmccrary: no, no acpi stuff in menu.list, according to grepl.
<javaJake> VMT2007: really?
<pike_> Xaphoo: maybe the dev node changed? /dev/hdc or something.. the cd format wouldnt be the problem
<javaJake> VMT2007: huh, well, know anywhere I can get 'em cheaper then $100? :D
<VMT2007> eBay?
<VMT2007> :P
<Xaphoo> pike_: how do I find that out?
<Managu> Xaphoo:  both pressed and burned CDs?
<javaJake> VMT2007: and, btw, how would it hurt my system?
<tmccrary> javajake: From your description, it sounds like a hardware thing witn your batter
<Donogh> am, KBUILD=? please
<javaJake> tmccrary: ok, any way to check?
<tmccrary> javajake: It could start on fire ;)
<VMT2007> overcharging
<javaJake> tmitchell: really!?
<Xaphoo> Managu: not sure, I don't have any pressed CDs handy right now
<VMT2007> or a fire, yes :P
<VMT2007> not fun stuff
<javaJake> VMT2007: ah, ok, better, uh, plug in then
<VMT2007> plug in
<VMT2007> and remove the battery
<javaJake> Just did
<VMT2007> check the connectors
<javaJake> What am I looking for?
<VMT2007> if they have any white stuff on them, ask someone else how to clean it (I'm not familiar with oxidation on battery terminals)
<Managu> Xaphoo: mmmm.  Are the DVDs you've been working with pressed or burned?
<jroes> I just installed a wireless card in my ubuntu box, what do I need to do to get it working?
<Xaphoo> Managu: both.  Both pressed and burned DVDs work fine
<VMT2007> jroes: ubuntu doesn't recognize the device?
<Pelo> !wireless | jroes
<ubotu> jroes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jroes> it's a linksys WMP54G -- do I need to play with ndiswrapper or did it get detected on boot?
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> check that link
<godzig> trying to upgrade to edgy. upgrade crashed partway through. I'm trying to salvage my files to do a clean install but LiveCD didn't mount any of the drives...how would I do that?
<pike_> Xaphoo: you could like sudo head /dev/hdc  then try /dev/cdrom etc if it says cannot open its not an associated node im sure there is a better way though
<VMT2007> javaJake: it's quite possibly a problem with hardware
<VMT2007> however
<javaJake> godzig: edit the /etc/fstab file
<VMT2007> you may want to check to be sure with another distribution's live CD
<javaJake> godzig: if you tell me what /dev/hda* files the partitions are on, I can make some lines for you you can just punch in.
<Managu> Xaphoo: Sounds like a fairly odd problem.  To be honest, I doubt this has anything to do with the software, though.
<javaJake> VMT2007: aw, man. really? Do I gotta? :P
<jroes> it may have detected it, but I don't know how to give it an SSID to connect to since I'm only at a command line right now until I can install nvtv
<VMT2007> javaJake: was your battery accurately reporting earlier?
<Xaphoo> pike_ what the hell does sudo head /dev/hdb do?  I just did it and some wierd stuff happened
<Xaphoo> my terminal turned to garbage characters
<javaJake> VMT2007: it's always reported 0%.
<jroes> Xaphoo: it prints out the top 10 lines in /dev/hdb
<javaJake> VMT2007: I've had it in for eons.
<Xaphoo> oh
<VMT2007> javaJake: yeah, the electronic circuitry in the battery must be damaged
<jroes> and it's treating /dev/hdb as a file, but it's a device
<javaJake> VMT2007: and it wasn't until today (oops, plug came out, HEY BATTERY IS WORKING!) that I discovered my battery's potential
<jroes> (but everything in unix is a file technically :))
<javaJake> VMT2007: ok... rats.
<javaJake> VMT2007: just when I was hoping too.
<VMT2007> how old is the laptop
<VMT2007> and what manufacturer?
<ongeboren> hi there, i just need a live cd, does ubuntu offer this ?
<Xaphoo> when I put a CD in it says head: cannot open 'dev/hdb/' for reading: Not a directory... god damnit
<Xaphoo> I have to watch movies on my windows box now
<Xaphoo> this sucks
<erider> what is the GLX
<javaJake> VMT2007: Compaq, it's pretty old.
<VMT2007> erider: in relation to what?
<javaJake> VMT2007: at least 2-3 years.
<erider> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<erider> Could not get a double-buffered GLX RGBA visual
<VMT2007> javaJake: your warranty with compaq's probably over by now
<tmccrary> joes: ifconfig -a, make sure its up and iwconfig devicename essid "yourapssidname"
<erider> I'm getting this error
<pike_> Xaphoo: try "file /dev/hdc" little bit better output
<SilentDis> bad key binding of the day:  ctrl-alt-f12 - open terminal.  ctrl-alt-backspace - restart x.  oops.  rofl
<javaJake> VMT2007: oh yea
<javaJake> VMT2007: besides, this laptop was found on the side of the road. Worked once a friend fixed some power-button issues.
<Xaphoo> pike_: /dev/hdb: block special (3/64)
<VMT2007> oh boy
<ongeboren> Xaphoo, you need to have read access to the cdrom, try adding your user to the cdrom group
<javaJake> lol
<pike_> Xaphoo: what does file /dev/hdb say?
<javaJake> VMT2007: why?
<pike_> Xaphoo: lol thats prob it
<VMT2007> yeah, go shopping for another battery
<javaJake> VMT2007: this didn't go through rain or anything
<VMT2007> you might find a good deal on ebay
<javaJake> VMT2007: heheh, I probably will.
<Xaphoo> ongeboren: how do I do that?  What is that?  I can read DVDs just fine
<erider> VMT2007: I'm getting an error when trying to run a program
<selzy_imut> angga
<javaJake> VMT2007: thanks for the help, and preventing a fire.
<Xaphoo> pike_: what does that mean to you?
<VMT2007> erider: What program?
<javaJake> VMT2007: btw, if I haven't gotten a fire for months, have I been lucky?
<Xaphoo> it is supposed to have 3 files so that makes sense
<Xaphoo> but I can't do anything wiht it
<erider> VMT2007: is called factor
<VMT2007> javaJake: I've never had a battery-related fire
<VMT2007> so I couldn't tell you
<javaJake> Ah, OK
<javaJake> I've had this thing since... oh... July.
<VMT2007> erider: never heard of that.
<VMT2007> I can't really help you with that, erider
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc4-norw4-0-0-cust178.pete.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<erider> VMT2007: the program is saying that Xlib: extension "GlX" is missing
<pike_> Xaphoo: type "groups"  real quick to make sure youre a member of cdrom or whatever if you are go ahead and do file /dev/hdb real quick to see if thats the correct node
<javaJake> erider: did you punch it into your xorg.conf file? glx I mean?
<tjb891_> ok, my partition is almost taken up but i have plenty of space on my XP partitian, can i use my gp parted live cd and make my ubuntu partition bigger without a problem?
<ongeboren> Xaphoo, in gnome you can do it via a gui via: desktop -> administration -> users and groups
<Xaphoo> pike_: yeah I'm cdrom
<VMT2007> tjb891_: resizing ntfs partitions is dangerous
<erider> VMT2007: no
<Donogh> really nice wifi howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<VMT2007> from my experience, anyway
* starz is away: ...................................
<Xaphoo> "file /dev/hdb"  gives me "/dev/hdb: block special (3/64)" so I think it's the right node
<tjb891_> no i mean the ubuntu partition, i don't care about the NTFS one
<VMT2007> oh
<pike_> Xaphoo: if you "file /dev/hdb" does it exist?
<pike_> Xaphoo: ok
<VMT2007> tjb891_: it should not be a problem
<Xaphoo> if I put in a DVD, /dev/hdb  gets mounted
<Xaphoo> its the same drive
<tjb891_> awsome, another 20 gigs added tommorow night then
<MSTK> can anyone suggest to me a program for syncing my iPod on ubuntu?
<ongeboren> Xaphoo, maybe your /etc/fstab isn't correct, you should have a "user" in the options of the drives that are mountable by users
<SilentDis> !ipod | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<MSTK> thanks :)
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me, i have a laptop and when i boot, it stops on loading hardware abstraction daemon hald and then it goes into txt mode and eventualy i can log in but then i have none of my network mounted drives work
<VMT2007> man they have those factoids for the most random things
<dmr_> does anyone have an alternative download for easyubuntu than the main site as it's down and i can't get it
<erider> VMT2007: in the section "module" glx is Loading I think
<Donogh> is there some trick to WEP keys?
<Donogh> i tried s:
<Donogh> please : )
<Xaphoo> ongeboren: the same drive works just fine when I put DVDs in, /dev/hdb mounts to /media/cdrom0 ... my fstab says: "/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<ongeboren> Xaphoo, also, try to mount the cdrom as root to see if it's a permissions problem
<VMT2007> erider: i don't believe I can help you with that, sorry
<SilentDis> !random | VMT2007
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Xaphoo: and sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 doesnt work ?
<pike_> Xaphoo: sorry or hdb
<tonyyarusso> Donogh: Make sure you have it set to Hex not ASCII
<Donogh> ok thanks
<Donogh> just tried that and it logged me out
<erider> is there wine for 64bit ubuntu
<Xaphoo> "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0" gives me "mount: No medium found"
<Donogh> i'm guessing X crashed
<SilentDis> VMT2007: awww, they removed it?  that sucks!  lol  there used to be a 'random factoid' kicked out if you did !random. hehe
* Donogh goes for a magical, mystical restart
<Yggdrasil> anyone ,hald ?
<jroes> ok so my wireless card is detected, I used iwconfig to set my essid to the essid of my router, what do I do to have it go grab an IP address?  right now I can't ping google or any IP addresses...
<Pelo> erin  I don'T think so , there is just the one wine
<Pelo> so to speak
<Donogh> jroes: i'm right there with ya
<ongeboren> Xaphoo, are you sure you have a cd right now in the cdrom ? (just in case)
<SilentDis> xaphoo:  those are both mount points
<jroes> Donogh: haha :)
<SilentDis> xaphoo:  er, devices.
<Moosejaw> i have had wine working fine for the past few weeks...i think i messed up...so i did a full remove and delete of the dirs etc...
<chris_> <jroes>: Type 'dhclient -1 wlan0' to ask your DHCP router for an IP
<Moosejaw> but now when i have tried to reinstall it doesnt create the dirs like it did before and nothing runs properly.
<Moosejaw> can someone help?
<SilentDis> xaphoo:  usually, if you haven't modified your /etc/fstab, any user can type mount /cdrom and end up with working access to the drive
<dmr_> does anyone have an alternative download for easyubuntu than the main site as it's down and i can't get it
<jroes> hrm
<VMT2007> time to try to install steam on wine
<SilentDis> moosejaw:  did you try a sudo apt-get install wine
<pike_> Xaphoo: thats a new one on me sorry man do udf works but not iso9660..
<Pelo> Moosejaw,  get the .deb file from the download archive page  and inswtall with that
<jroes> chris_: looks like it's trying pretty hard but not getting anywhere :/.  it said "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801" twice, and now it's trying to DHCPDISCOVER with no success
<pike_> do=so
<chris_> <jroes>: replace wlan0 in the command I gave with the name of your wifi-card
<jroes> do I need to tell it that my wireless network ssid is not broadcast?
<Moosejaw> silentsdis yes i did that
<jroes> wlan0 is correct according to iwconfig
<chris_> type 'iwconfig' to see the name of your wifi card
<jroes> wlan0 :)
<adaptr> jroes: no, you need to tell it what the SSID is
<Moosejaw> i am getting this...
<jroes> I did
<Moosejaw> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<Moosejaw> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<chris_> yes
<jroes> with iwconfig essid baller
<jroes> and it shows up in iwconfig
<Pelo> Moosejaw,  old on , I will give you a link,  meanwhile uninstall the wine you have installed currentl;y
<jroes> "baller" is the name of th network :P
<cool-freak> a little help please,whats the best downloading program for linux?
<chris_> about the ssid, use iwconfig to configure it manually
<Moosejaw> pelo ok
<jroes> yup, that's what I did
<jroes> maybe I don't have DHCP on.  heh.
<chris_> example 'iwconfig wlan0 essid "myssid"'
<jroes> I need quotes? hm
<chris_> hmm
<chris_> can you ping your router?
<chris_> no quotes
<Trini_Man> I have goten bluetooth to work on my system by my PC cant send to my phone
<kwood> Could anyone tell me... I ran xampp... then killed it .. didnt like it... now when i go to /localhost/ it goes to localhost/xampp automatically... anyone know what i need to change?
<Pelo> Moosejaw,  make sure you did an "remove completely" using synaptic
<jroes> nah, network unreachable
<chris_> sorry, I meant no surrounding double-quotes
<jroes> np
<Pelo> Moosejaw,   use a package from this link  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<chris_> hmm, what do you get if you type 'iwconfig wlan0'?
<jroes> still an immediate network unreachable
<jroes> interesting
<Trini_Man> need a good blue tooth program what u all recomend ?
<mike1o> i did a " sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/gcc-4.1" by mistake... how do i get gcc-4.1 back?
<Moosejaw> pelo...ok
<jroes> I get a bunch of things about the card -- essid:baller, mode:managed, freq:2.462, fragment, rts, etc.
<chris_> does it give you a MAC address for your router?
<Moosejaw> unsure the install command with the package tho
<jroes> nope
<jroes> no MAC
<rajiv_nair> !bluetooth | Trini_Man
<ubotu> Trini_Man: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SilentDis> !bluetooth | Trini_Man
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<chris_> hmm, does your router have MAC-filtering turned on?
<jroes> nope
<jroes> just bought a new one today, nothing is on, just have ssid broadcast off
<Trini_Man> yeah i instal it already thanks
<rajiv_nair> silentDIs: GMTA :d
<cool-freak> please,can you advise me a downloading program?
<Trini_Man> i just cant dend from my PC to my phone
<Moosejaw> Pelo:  now what?
<chris_> can you temporarily turn on broadcasting?
<mike1o> cool-freak, azureus?
<Trini_Man> *send
<rajiv_nair> cool-fraj: "downloading"??
<jroes> chris_: sure I'll give it a shot
<kwood> Could anyone tell me... I ran xampp... then killed it .. didnt like it... now when i go to /localhost/ it goes to localhost/xampp automatically... anyone know what i need to change?
<rajiv_nair> freak*
<Trini_Man> sudo hidd --server
<cool-freak> tanks,i have it but its not working
<SilentDis> !info d4x | cool-freak
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-2 (edgy), package size 706 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<Pelo> Moosejaw,  start the .deb package you have downloaded to install it ,  once the install is complete , run  winecfg from the terminal ( before you start any wine app)_,  then close it , and youa re good to go
<Trini_Man> my phohne can send the the PC
<chris_> OK, after you do that, type 'iwlist wlan0 scan' and see if it lists your router's essid
<Trini_Man> but my PC cant find mt phone
<Moosejaw> cool.
<Moosejaw> thanks
<SurfnKid> is there a way to recover the galeon browser from crashing, (its frozen up )
<Moosejaw> ill let you know when it works
<jroes> ah you know what
<Moosejaw> :)
<jroes> there are other networks around here
<jroes> and I just ran scan (without making mine visible yet), and still nothing shows up
<chris_> oh, do you guys have the same essid?
<Pelo> Moosejaw,  I prefer to live in ignorance if you donT' mind ...
<jroes> but I'm on my laptop on wireless and there are 3 or 4
<Trini_Man> whats a good bluetooth program ?
<jroes> haha, nah, no one is using that same ssid
<SurfnKid> kbluetooth
<Donogh> i'm tempted to just disable wep and reconfigure all the windows PCs
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, bluez-utils
<Trini_Man> ok i will reinstal kbuetooth
<jroes> oh.  if I do sudo iwlist wlan0 scan it shows me stuff
<chris_> oh, I guess go ahead and enable broadcasting for testing purposes
<jroes> my fault
<SilentDis> Trini_man:  did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<Trini_Man> did not wor  the first time
<Trini_Man> yeah man i did that install already
<chris_> oh, sorry I forgot it needs root perm.
<Trini_Man> it works fine but....
<jroes> there we go, shows up in the scan
<Trini_Man> i can send from my phoe to my Cell
<Trini_Man> PC to Cell
<chris_> cool, now type 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "yourssid"'
<Trini_Man> when i scan i dont dee mt phone
<Trini_Man> but my phone can send and find the computer
<Jaak_> is there a firewall in ubu? something i should change to open it for mythtv frontends
<jroes> chris_: ok, did that, still no pinging of 192.168.1.1 or anything
<chris_> jroes: once you do that, then type 'sudo dhclient -1 wlan0'
<jroes> very odd
<jroes> I'll try the dhclient
<Donogh> hmm
<Trini_Man> sudo hidd --search
<chris_> use sudo
<pike_> Jaak_: sudo iptables -L should say outbound forward and input all ACCEPT
<jroes> argh!  no dhcp response :/
<jroes> used sudo
<chris_> hmm, you don't have WEP or any encryption turned on, do you?
<jroes> this is crazy man
<jroes> nope
<Donogh> the WEP is definitely my prob
<jroes> I have a linksys wmp54g card, and a linksys wrt54g router
<chris_> hey, download wifi-radar and try it out.
<Donogh> jroes: me too
<chris_> 'sudo apt-get install wifi-radar'
<jroes> is it command line?
<OmniColos> put dd-wrt on the router ;-)
<Donogh> i can't download anything on it 'cause it doesn't have a lan interface
<RoC_MM_0w> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jroes> I doubt it's still on my box
<chris_> no, GUI
<Donogh> the router's running openwrt
<jroes> OmniColos: I will, but I've got one of the shitty v6 ones that can only use micro dd-wrt
<OmniColos> v6! gads
<OmniColos> those bastards
<Jaak_> pike, it says http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html
<Jaak_> ooops
<jroes> yeah, I went through all of the boxes at best buy too :P
<jroes> checking serial numbers
<jroes> haha
<OmniColos> hehe
<Jaak_> pike, Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)?
<Donogh> hehe
<OmniColos> I'm really considering a slug
<metrix> I just upgraded a Dell poweredge 4600 server to edgy, and now my X does not work, I do not see an error in the log files, can anyone point me in some directions to look?
<Donogh> ok, the gloves are off; wep's going down
<Donogh> i guess i can turn off the ssid broadcast
<Donogh> pseudo-security
<RoC_MM_0w> jroes, you can find them cheaper on ebay
<metrix> oh, BTW I am using GDM
<craigbass1976> Can someone help me spread the word?  I'm going to a meet and greet this week for business owners and will be talking with them about open source.  I want to make a cd that when popped into a windows box will make an html document pop up with a brief intro and links to software (open office and stuff) that I put on the disc for them to install and try out.
<jroes> chris_: I can only use something that will work from a term
* OmniColos waits for slugbuntu
* jroes tries to think of what the deal might be
<sanityx> If I install Ubuntu 7.04 Alpha, and keep installing updates as they come out, will it eventually become the Release version when 7.04 comes out in april, or will I have to do a resintall/dist-upgrade?
<chris_> <metrix>: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<pike_> Jaak_: yeah it should say that for inbound and outbound as well. if it does your firewall is for all intents an purposes off.
<chris_> jroes: ah, understood
<metrix> chris_ ok will do! brb
<pike_> Jaak_: so its not a firewall problem
<jroes> once I get on the internet with it I can get nvtv and then use X
<jroes> :)
<Managu> craigbass1976: sounds fun
<Catshrimp> Wondering how I would get a flat sort of style in X rather than the default 3d buttons and stuff?
<La_PaRCa> craigbass1976, you might want to take a look at The Open CD @ thopencd.org
<chris_> jroes: Does iwconfig give you the MAC address of your router now?
<SurfnKid> if you're connected to it YES
<SurfnKid> chris_, do "iwlist scan"
<Trini_Man> whats the KDE bluethooth program again ?
<Solarion> anyone know why the printer admin utility wouldn't actually change the printer paper option from A4 to Letter?
<jroes> chris - nope, but scan does
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, kbluetoothd
<jroes> SurfnKid: chris is helping me ;)
<Solarion> The dialogs say it's changed, but cups syas it's not.
<sanityx> If I install Ubuntu 7.04 Alpha, and keep installing updates as they come out, will it eventually become the Release version when 7.04 comes out in april, or will I have to do a resintall/dist-upgrade?
<Trini_Man> thanks
<SurfnKid> oh :P
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, I found the hidd --search was much better
<jroes> iwlist scan will show the mac address, but my iwconfig won't
<jroes> very very weird
<chris_> hmm, any special configurations on the router-side?
<Trini_Man> yeah
<starz> right
<Trini_Man> but i cant find my phone
<metrix> chris_: wow. xserver-xorg was not even installed! I wonder how that happened :/ thank you for the help!
<jroes> completely default as far as I know
<Trini_Man> for some reason
<pip> !lyn
<jroes> my osx laptop didn't need any special configuration to connect right up to it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lyn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> so i just upgraded to edgy and im noticing a few wierd things when i type: ^ to get that charactor i have to do shift+6 twice not once etc
<pip> !lync
<chris_> metrix: haha, no problem.  Hope you get it back up.
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, is your bluetooth running ?  lsusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trini_Man> yes
<Solarion> anyone?
<starz> any clue how to fix? i mean im sure its a kb map but which one do i need for usa / 104key
<pip> !elinks
<sanityx> !fiesty
<Trini_Man> it works fine in terms of that
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 3316 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trini_Man> it only going one way though
<starz> pip lynx ?
<Trini_Man> from my phone to the computer
<Solarion> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<pip> starz, thank
<starz> cli browser ? also try links2
<chris_> jroes: can you paste the essid line from the output of iwconfig?
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, you might need a key
<starz> that one is awesome
<jroes> chris_: I can type it :)
<starz> pip, nbd
<chris_> or that too, lol
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, I've only got hid devices running. for i.e. mouse didnt need a passkey, but your phone might
<jroes> chris_: one sec, I'm rebooting in case I screwed anything up earlier when I was running some ifup/ifdown cmds
<chris_> ok
<jroes> I doubt I did though, I only ran ifdown eth0 and ifup wlan0 :P
<Trini_Man> yeah it needs one
<SurfnKid> ah
<chris_> yeah, I doubt it too
<Donogh2> hmm
<Trini_Man> how do i tell the system what the passkey is
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, let me see if i can find the file
<cloakable> Is there a way I can install from a PCMCIA cdrom?
<Trini_Man> kk
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid
<jw_606> Hello, can someone help me get my Quake 1 game running? I run joequake-gl-glx and it gives me this erro/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<jw_606> Could not open /dev/dspr
<dmr_> I have a 4 speaker system plugged into a sub.. When I installed ubuntu only the front 2 speakers play sound and i'm not sure where to start.. Can anyone help?
<haary> lsof /dev/dsp
<jroes> so the essid line in iwconfig shows:    wlan0    IEEE 802.11g   ESSID:"baller"
<jw_606> haary, same error?
<pike_> jw_606: not an answer but try tremulous too its free and very active community
<chris_> jroes, hold on a sec, I'm going to configure my wifi laptop
<jw_606> pike_, whats that?
<pike_> jw_606: online fps
<krept`> amsgg
<jroes> ok
<bimberi> !install | cloakable
<ubotu> cloakable: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Donogh2> i'm in the exact same position
<Donogh2> i can't even get the ssid to set
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid still here
<jroes> Donogh2: what's it say?
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, im looking in the hcid manual
<Donogh2> i've disabled WEP on my wrt54g
<cloakable> bimberi: Those methods fail.
<Trini_Man> kk
<Donogh2> essid: OFF/ANY
<jroes> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid networknam
<Trini_Man> i juss teling u i still here
<Xaphoo> what makes this so wierd is that my DVDs work fine
<jsilva> hi all
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, /etc/default/bluez-utils is used for mouse and keyboard devices, you might want to try looking in the hci** manuals so you can set up a passkey on start up and let the PC know how to sync
<Donogh2> unrecognised wireless request "essidname"
<Trini_Man> humm
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid oooook
<jroes> hrm
<SurfnKid> :)
<jsilva> is it possible in gnome keep windows in background even if it is clicked inside? like xfce
<_tcc> What is the name of the GNOME core package?
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid so how come i can send stuff to the PC
<_tcc> I am remastering an ubuntu ISO, with reconstructor.
<pike_> jw_606: http://tremulous.info
<_tcc> I want to remove GNOME totally.
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, i think the pc can see it but it doesnt know how to decipher the device
<Xaphoo> tremulous is really fun
<Donogh2> oops
<Xaphoo> It's much better than I expected a free fps to be
<Donogh2> ok
<bimberi> cloakable: :(
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid i am using something called bluetooth file sharing
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, look at  "man hcid.conf"
<jroes> what's the -1 in dhclient do?
<Trini_Man> k
<Donogh2> after running that command, essid is still off/any
<Donogh2> bed time for me
<Donogh2> gone 2am here
<jroes> weird
<jroes> alright, seeya
<chris_> jroes, the -1 tells dhclient to try only once
<Donogh2> i think i'll have to go back to ndis
<_tcc> Anyone?
<_tcc> Hello?
<chris_> you can leave it off
<_tcc> What is the name of the GNOME core package?
<Donogh2> and maybe trail a 100ft eth cable across the house
<Donogh2> through even
<jroes> chris_: ah, yes, that's what I tried
<TheMoebius-Windo> hey guys, I'm running a small web server to host a few websites and I've got problems on domain resolution stuff. Does anyone here run a webhost that is knowledgeable in DNS policies?
<Donogh2> thanks for all the help!
<jroes> chris_: and now it's trying eth0 as well :P
<Donogh2> you haven't seen the last of this man!!!
<tmccrary> !sexytime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexytime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris_> <_tcc>: try using apt-cache search to find a package
<jroes> hrm
<chris_> oh
<jroes> what is this wifi assistant crap?
<haary> _tcc: there is no such thing as a gnome core package
<LjL> !bot abuse | tmccrary
<ubotu> tmccrary: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<jroes> this guy had a similar problem -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265512&page=3
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, man hcitool <-- might help too, I havnet tried setting up a Bluetooth phone but I know it uses a passkey and if you have it you can set it up
<chris_> try 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "ssid"'
<tmccrary> Ljl, thanks for the heads up, I APPRECIATE IT
<jsilva> :|
<chris_> then right afterwards, try 'sudo dhclient wlan0'
<haary> _tcc: but you cat try apt-cache search libgnome
<LjL> tmccrary: and i'm not sure i appreciate your apparent sarcasm
<jroes> :/   no DHCP response from the DHCPDISCOVERs
<jsilva> I want the xfce focus abilities in gnome :s
<FreeNet> it's so depressing... other linux distro's help channel basically don't help much
<jroes> why doesn't my router like me!
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid we should have the same pin code
<Clarrisa_2008> is running xchat dangerous? or in other words, if I have chosen in it's configuration to connect via ssl, is it dangerous?
* Pelo pats LjL  on the back and gives him a beer 
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid : *passkey
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, yep
<bimberi> _tcc: yes, look at libgnome, or perhaps even libglib (in the package name)
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid i know in the config file i have set it
<LjL> heh
<Trini_Man> humm
<Trini_Man> ok
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid i going to try something
<tmccrary> I meant that with total sincerity, from the bottom of my heart. I am going to write a poem in your honor, give me a second
<Solarion> no, seriously, what the heck?
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, ok
<tmccrary> I really, really, really
<tmccrary> APPRECIATE IT
<chris_> jroes: did you surround you ssid with dbl-quotes?
<jroes> yup
<RedBaron> i tried Envy to install the lastest drivers for my nvidia gforce 6200le and it said the drivers werent compatible with the card... then it said if i wanted to continue... i hited yes... the the screen turned black aand i could only enter the console... had to reinstall ubuntu... now what driver repos can i use for my card... i want a stable version of the 9xxx drivers that would work with BERYL.
<Solarion> why does gnome-cups-manager not change anything other tha nadding a printer?
<chris_> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "ssid"
* jroes nods
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<chris_> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> ...
<chris_> you made sure the case of the ssid was correct?
<bimberi> 0_o
<jroes> yup
<jroes> I'm about to reset everything to defaults on the router
<chris_> funny, I was going to ask you to try that
<Solarion> anyone?  Printing?
<jroes> ;)
<_tcc> How can I totally remove openoffice.org?
<_tcc> I don't want ANY of it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<anorexicpillow> :O
* mode/#ubuntu [+b APPRECIATEIT!*@*]  by LjL
<Pelo> Solarion,  try again ?
<rajiv_nair> :O:O
<Solarion> Pelo: try what again?
<rajiv_nair> _tcc: why??
* mode/#ubuntu [-b APPRECIATEIT!*@*]  by LjL
<Pelo> Solarion,  what was your question ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b APPRECIATEIT!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<_tcc> Because I don't want it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<_tcc> It's heavy and gross.
<rajiv_nair> -tcc: dnt tell me u runnin MS office with wine
<chris_> _tcc: do an 'apt-cache search openoffice | grep -i openoffice' and remove away
<Solarion> _tcc: fire up synaptica package manager, search for openoffice, set all installed bits to un-install
<_tcc> I'm not running any office :)
<rajiv_nair> _tcc: ohhhhh:d
<RedBaron> i tried Envy to install the lastest drivers for my nvidia gforce 6200le and it said the drivers werent compatible with the card... then it said if i wanted to continue... i hited yes... the the screen turned black aand i could only enter the console... had to reinstall ubuntu... now what driver repos can i use for my card... i want a stable version of the 9xxx drivers that would work with BERYL.
<Solarion> _tcc: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manger
<rajiv_nair> _tcc: synaptic it is:)
<Solarion> Pelo: I don't know why gnome-cups-manager is not setting printer properties.
<schisms> I have a question about duel booting.
<Clarrisa_2008> what is a better ms office replacement other than openoffice?
<Pelo> Solarion,  I can'T help you there , sorry
<_tcc> So what would the command be for that?
<schisms> I installed zenwalk on the 10 gigs of free hd space I have.
<rajiv_nair> _tcc: heavy and gross....ever seen a thing called windows :> ??
<Solarion> Pelo: I open the "Properties" and change things, and they remain changed for gnome-print-manager, but it isn't changed in cups.  :(
<schisms> And when I rebooted
<Pelo> Clarrisa_2008, better ?? none,  but I hear koffice is not bad
<schisms> I couldn't get into the ubuntu os switcher.
<Clarrisa_2008> hmm
<_tcc> chris_: what would the command be?
<_tcc> And yes, I've seen windows.
<_tcc> It's nice.
<_tcc> rofl
<rajiv_nair> _tcc: no command
<_tcc> No, I need the command.
<schisms> Anyone have an answer?
<_tcc> I am chrooted.
<Acu> greetings: I have a mutipart zipped file with file1.zip file1.z01 and file1.z02 I uncompress the file.zip file and I got a cue file and a bin file and now I do not know what to do (it is  supposse to be a CD maybe iso file at the end) any sugestion what is bin and cue is appreciated
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid whats Bluetooth (OBEX) ?
<schisms> I need to know how to be able to install a second os with the os switcher.
<rajiv_nair> _tcc: open synaptic, check the installed section....mark anythin related to open office for uninstalling
<_tcc> I am in a chrooted dir, i am remastering the ubuntu iso
<Pelo> Clarrisa_2008,   you can also try gnome office, which is not an actualy suite but a series of apps that add up to a suite,  look it up on wikipedia for the full list
<_tcc> i can't open it
<chris_> <Clarrisa_2008>: try abiword, gnumeric
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid tje PC says sendign file as OBEX
<_tcc> chris_: what is the command?
<_tcc> for the piping and whatnot?
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, its an object initiaion program i dont know much about
<ricardo> hey, my wirless connection is much more slower in Ubuntu as compared to the other OS I have in my computer. Has it ever happend to any of you guys?
<SurfnKid> oh right, it has to be OBEX compatible
<SurfnKid> kbluetoothd installs OBEX
<schisms> I need a way to switch between os' after having ubuntu already installed.
<Trini_Man> know it keeps searching ....
<Trini_Man> i left it
<haary> Acu: with cdrdao you can burn this file to a cdrom
<Solarion> Pelo: thanks for responding anyway.  :(
<Pelo> schisms,  grub
<schisms> Any ideas?
<Clarrisa_2008> first time i've heard of complaints as from _tcc about openoffice.... I thought it was pretty cool.... but to each his/her own
<jroes> ugh. crap
<schisms> alright.
<Trini_Man> and it found the phone but it ttaking forever
<jroes> so I reset it, still nothing
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, do you dual boot? try in XP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b APPRECIATEIT!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<chris_> _tcc: sorry,  'sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice*'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b APPRECIATEIT!*@*]  by LjL
<jroes> are there known issues with 2.6.17 ?
<Trini_Man> yeah it should work in XP
<Pelo> Clarrisa_2008,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome_office
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid<i want to use it in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com]  by LjL
<Clarrisa_2008> pelo, I'll check it out
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, I tried a passkey or pin with my  mouse but it didnt need one. Phones might require one, so if it works in XP it should work in Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=tmccrary@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Trini_Man> k
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, try looking in the forums for resolutions that might have already worked
<ubun> instead of making a dual boot ubuntu/kbuntu system is there a way i can choose to load either gnome or kde when i login or something
<Managu> RedBaron: 6200 LE?  I'm having a tough time finding reference to it.  Not a 6600 LE?
<Jeffm515> is there a single command to monitor all network traffic?
<Jeffm515> not just my machines..
<_tcc> tcpdump -X
<_tcc> lol
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, or email the kbluetoothd developer, he might be the best source of information to your specific problem :)
<Jeffm515> all traffice
<Jeffm515> sweet
<pike_> ubun: at login just click sessions button
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid yeah this is what happeed ... i to resetablis a remationship with the computer
<RedBaron> MANAGU Its a 6200LE
<ubun> pike_ does that mean i can even have other things like xfce, beryl, fluxbox, etc?
<chris_> _tcc, you get the command?
<RedBaron> sorry
<_tcc> Err, well yeah, all traffic on a shared segment.
<Trini_Man> then my laptop showed up on the Send file pgogram
<_tcc> And you need to put it into promisc mode.
<_tcc> christ_: yes
<_tcc> thanks
<Clarrisa_2008> LJL, I'm curious... how does that tmcrary guy keep connecting... I thought if they were banned it would get their IP address and stop them from reconnecting under a different name
<Allz> hello guys , I just installd Nvidia driver , and when i started X my DESKTOP is SO big that I cant see the system tolbar and the others :( i cant see nothing but the trash file on the desktop
<pike_> ubun: yep
<Allz> PLZZZZ help me :(
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, are you trying to send/receive files from your phone to PC?
<Jeffm515> no suitable device found..
<schisms> Even though I use grub though
<chris_> yeah, try abiword for your GUI word processor.  It's lighter-weight than oowriter
<rajiv_nair> Allz: res??
<schisms> When I installed zenwalk it still booted into zenwalk
<ubun> abiword is nice
<cafuego_> tonyyarusso: pinng
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid ahhahah i figure it ut
<schisms> After it was deleted
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: ponnnnng
<Allz> i want to get the desktop small!
<Allz> so i can see everything
<SurfnKid> u did :) good
<haary> Allz: you must set the resolutions you want in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rajiv_nair> Allz: wat is ur resolution??
<Allz> i dont know
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid is odd though i have to refresh the relationship on my phone
<cafuego_> tonyyarusso: anything in particular up with lawine?
<Trini_Man> then the PC sees my phone
<rajiv_nair> allz:log out of gnome into the console
<Allz> how do i setup rajiv_nair
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, once its sync'd and the pin goes thru you shouldnt have to
<Jeffm515> nvm, ran as root, it worked, thanks
<rajiv_nair> allz: then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: I made an opping booboo at his expense, and wanted to apologize and make sure he knew what happened.
<Allz> rajiv_nair please is there no either way ?
<|thunder> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego_> tonyyarusso: Ah ok :-)  I'll tell him :-)
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid thanks for your help though
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: Thanks.
<Clarrisa_2008> exit
<chris_> jroes, you reset the router?
<rajiv_nair> allz: if u can only c the trash icon.......i dont think so
<Clarrisa_2008> oops
<Allz> rajiv_nair i dont wanna try something with xserver-xorg , i just want to setup this , the res
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, let me know how it turns out, Id like to know :)
<Clarrisa_2008> :-/
<cafuego_> tonyyarusso: And yeah, it sway past his bed time <heh>
<rajiv_nair> allz: u cant access the menus on top??
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid yeah i just explane
<jroes> chris_: yep, then did the essid'ing and the dhclient'ing, not working still :/
<SurfnKid> hi Clarrisa_2008
<Allz> rajiv_nair i can do this in console , bring up the xorg.conf ?
<ubun> wait, how do i change my screen resolution? say i want to go from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 or somethin
<Allz> and fix it that way?
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid i had to refresh the relationship on my phone
<SurfnKid> yep you have to
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid its a stupid thing on WM5
<SurfnKid> WM5?
<chris_> jroes: when you type 'iwconfig wlan0', is there anything after the "Access Point:" line
<Trini_Man> Windows mobile 5
<rajiv_nair> allz: u cant access system->preferences->screen resolution ??
<Trini_Man> yuckk
<SurfnKid> ohh
<pike_> Allz: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. thats easiest way imo just choose nvidia as you driver during config and you should be fine
<Trini_Man> thats a next story
<SurfnKid> yeah yucky
<Trini_Man> lol
<Managu> RedBaron: Have you tried using the nVidia drivers from nVidia's website (rather than those in the Ubuntu repositories)?
<Trini_Man> lol
<jroes> chris_: it says Not-associated
<rajiv_nair> /mw agrees with pike_
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid thign is my phone wont show the a file is being send unless i referesh
<SurfnKid> Ubuntu might be a little hard to get it running initially, but you might notice that its very stable afterwards
* rajiv_nair agrees with pike_
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid this only happens with the computer though not other devices
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, ahh, look at the manual, or google forums about that phone
<rajiv_nair> allz: it aint anythin dangerous.dnt wrry :D
<chris_> hmm, well we can't use the dhclient command until you can get your card to recognize the router
<Agatha_> any .net channels?
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, i see
<max_> what is a KDE Latex Enciroment?
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid i can live with this
<Agatha_> guys
<Managu> max_: LyX?
<mike1o> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, thats good, im sure with time you'll find the answer
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid thanks for the help
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, anytime :)
<Agatha_> people
<rajiv_nair> agatha_ :  yes??:D
<RedBaron> MANAGU, Can u give me the link for those drivers?
<Agatha_> ad some .net channels
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid  mow to get it to work with Evoloution lol
<Trini_Man> :D
<Trini_Man> :D
<Agatha_> #yes ?
<Trini_Man> :)
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, that would be interesting
<whyameye> is there a way from the cmd line to find out the temp of my processor? Perhaps cat /proc/<something>/<something> sort of thing?
<haary> max_: kvim :)
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid there is some plugin out there
<SurfnKid> whyameye, the temp?
<Trini_Man> SurfnKid i have to try it out
<whyameye> SurfnKid: yes the temp
<SurfnKid> Trini_Man, yep
<Agatha_> guys
<SurfnKid> whyameye, ohh temperature duh
<SurfnKid> sure
<whyameye> SurfnKid: as in the temperature
<Managu> RedBaron: http://www.nvidia.com/ -- look for the "download drivers" tab.  I suspect that you're looking for Linux drivers for the IA32 archetecture
<Agatha_> people
<rajiv_nair> agatha_: listenin :)
<chris_> <whyameye>: Does 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' give you that info?
<RedBaron> Yes
<Agatha_> people
<Agatha_> need .net channels
<whyameye> chris_: it doesn't appear to. My kernel is giving me warnings that I am above the threshold and I am remotely logged into it.
<niko_m19> hello
<rajiv_nair> #.net :D??
<Agatha_> people
<chris_> whyameye: do you know if that feature is supported by your BIOS?
<Agatha_> people
<whyameye> chris_: well if it weren't, how come the kernel is reporting too high a temp?
<SurfnKid> whyameye, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*
<whyameye> this is a new problem
<chris_> oh, duh, sorry
<Xaphoo> does anyone have any idea about my CD-rom problem?  I can't read CDs for some reason, though I can write them and I can read and write DVDs just fine.  CDs don't seem to be able to mount
<niko_m19> can i run ubuntu off my usb external hard drive  how do i do that?
<niko_m19> how do i have to partition it?
<SurfnKid> whyameye, thats if yer machine supports acpi
<chris_> Xaphoo: how are you mounting them? And is it a music CD or data CD?
<whyameye> SurfnKid: there's nothing in that directory, although the directory does exist. How did you find that, BTW?
<Managu> niko_m19: Should be possible, if your machine supports booting from a USB HDD
<SurfnKid> whyameye, just remembered that I was setting up my acpi thermal sensor in the panel
<SurfnKid> whyameye, what does /proc/acpi contain?
* cafuego_ suggests Agatha_ try a different hobby
<rajiv_nair> rofl
<whyameye> SurfnKid: some files and directories...wading through them now...
<SurfnKid> Agatha_, yes Agatha_
<niko_m19> i don't know managu got to check my bios i guess
<Agatha_> any .net channels?
<Managu> niko_m19: yup
<niko_m19> i doubt it though its only a p3 966
<SurfnKid> whyameye, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/* should give ya everything there
<Allz> rajiv_nair thanks
<cafuego_> Agatha_: .net is windows, you're on a Linux channel.
<Allz> rajiv_nair it is working fine
<rajiv_nair> allz: never a problem :)
<Allz> rajiv_nair but now i want to make it even smaller
<rajiv_nair> allz: increase resolution :D
<Allz> yeah
<rajiv_nair> allz: which res u using now??
<Allz> dno
<Agatha_> [04:31:55]  <cafuego_> Agatha_: .net is windows, you're on a Linux channel.
<Managu> niko_m19: I'd have to agree with your assessment.  There are still ways to make it work, but they're tricky.  As always, Google is your friend.
<chris_> whyameye: try cat-ing the file under /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THR*
<Allz> rajiv_nair how to check XD
<mattfletcher> I want to create a customised Ubuntu CD with install questions pre-answered, a custom set of packages, and custom themes and backgrounds. What is the best method of doing this? I've seen a number of possibilities but I am not knowledgable enough to work out which is best.
<Agatha_> do you know about mono?
* Agatha_ slaps cafuego_ around a bit with a large trout
<cafuego_> Agatha_: Yes, try #mono
<cafuego_> Agatha_: Ask for mono then, not .net
<Xaphoo> chris_: both don't work... mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0 says "no medium found"
<SurfnKid> mattfletcher, look in the forums for customized Ubuntu CDs
<whyameye> chris_, SurfnKid: there are no files at all in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone. The directory exists and it contains no files.
<mike1o> how do i share my internet connection?
* cafuego_ rewrites Agatha_ for IronPython
<Pelo> mike1o,  just be selfish
<SurfnKid> whyameye, then acpi isnt configured properly to read all those variables
<mike1o> Pelo, heheh!!
<chris_> whyameye: dang, cause that's how I get my cpu temp
<xzk> I think I'm doing something wrong - I downloaded Adobe Flash player 9 from adobe's website, and I extracted the flashplayer.so file... and I tried to cut and paste it into my /mozilla/plugins folder but it wont let me cut and paste it for some reason
<SurfnKid> whyameye, whats in /proc/acpi? anything
<chris_> Xaphoo: If it's a music CD, you can't mount it
<rajiv_nair> azk: run "sudo nautilus" and try cut pastin in that
<factboy818181> hello, for some reason, something keeps on using up my internet connection - is there anyway to find out which process?
<whyameye> chris_, SurfnKid: in /proc I did "sudo find . | grep -i temp" and I found nothing of interest. So I'm dead in the water with this, huh??
<Managu> factboy818181: at a terminal, try "netstat -tp"
<Xaphoo> chris_: it's a data cd
<SurfnKid> weird
<chris_> Xaphoo: do you get an error from mount?
<SurfnKid> whyameye, pretty decent pc or old clunker?
<Allz> rajiv_nair i am on 1024x768 , i cant go higher in the section
<whyameye> SurfnKid: old clunker. 1.5 Gz PIV made for Win98.
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> whyameye, that might be why the acpi might not be reading well
<Allz> rajiv_nair so i am askin how to go higher to make my screen small
<SurfnKid> whyameye, the mobo might support acpi but might have to load and mod stuff for the kernel
<whyameye> SurfnKid: I think I just won't worry about it for now. Next time I am in the room w/ the box I'll make sure the fans are spinning.
<rajiv_nair> allz: "make ur screen smaller" ??
<SurfnKid> whyameye, whats the BIOS say? if the temp is normal there, dont worry
<Allz> rajiv_nair yeah
<xzk> rajiv_nair:   what is nautilus
<chris_> Xaphoo: try 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0'
<whyameye> SurfnKid: the computer is housed in an area that's hard for me to get to. But I'll have to take a trip there tomorrow or something...
<Allz> rajiv_nair it is so big , for my eyez :(
<SurfnKid> whyameye, oh ok
<rajiv_nair> !nautilus | xzk
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<SurfnKid> brb
* SurfnKid is afk
<rajiv_nair> allz: try setting a high res in xorg.conf
<pike_> xzk: you basically need root priv to copy to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<factboy818181> Managu: in system monitor, it says i'm sending 15 - 20 KB/s - none of my cron jobs are active and utorrent isn't using that much right now
<Allz> rajiv_nair how to open up xorg.conf
<xzk> pike_: howcome I don't already have root priv ?
<rajiv_nair> to reconfigure xorg.conf
<rajiv_nair> run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from terminal
<Boelcke> Why does the command line show these funny question mark characters (in an html file), while gedit shows them as spaces? 
<rajiv_nair> allz: u on nvidia rite??
<Xaphoo> "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0" says "mount: no medium found"
<xzk> ah damn.. I closed the terminal window and it closed nautilus too :(
<mattfletcher> surfnkid: what i really want is a definitive, objective answer "use tool foobar"
<rajiv_nair> xzk: leave the terminal window open :D
<xzk> how do I get root priv's
<mattfletcher> surfnkid: the forums just give more suggestions
<pike_> xzk: that would be bad you dont want them all the time. open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus    and hit enter that window will be able to write to the directory like rajiv_nair said
<Xaphoo> chris_: but "file /dev/hdb" says /dev/hdb: block special (3/64)"
<chris_> Xaphoo: looks like your CD-ROM drive can't read the CD
<Boelcke> xzk, sudo su
* FunnyMan3595 enters the chatroom sliding on his knees, grovelling, in the proper posture for one in need of help.
<xzk> whats the difference between sudo and gksudo
<SurfnKid> mattfletcher, yeah i know, well just keep asking around I really dont know the answer to that although there are a lot here who do
<Xaphoo> chris_: why might that be?  ALL my CDs are like this... and all my DVDs are fine
<Managu> factboy818181: They've released uTorrent for linux?
<SurfnKid> xzk, graphical and cli
<Allz> rajiv_nair yes
<Xaphoo> chris_: and the drive works fine when I'm in Windows, and burns ISOs just fine
<xzk> Managu: not yet
<rajiv_nair> select nvidia for the first question it asks
<pike_> xzk: gksudo is considered safer to use in a gui
<mattfletcher> anyone got a definitive answer for the best tool to create a custom ubuntu cd?
<Managu> xzk: didn't think so.  Which has me confused at your statement.
<pike_> xzk: both will work
<Xaphoo> chris_: or at least it used to be able to burn ISOs, I haven't tried it recently
<xzk> Managu: BitTorrent acquired uTorrent, and it will be ported to Mac and Linux :)
<Managu> xzk: doh, sorry
<rajiv_nair> xzk: nice
<xzk> yep
<Managu> xzk: caught the wrong handle
<judgen> xzk: no point, MacOSX And BeOS has transmission. No need to port uTorrent there
<rajiv_nair> xzk i missd utorrent after i moved from xp
<mike1o> is there a dreamweaver equivalent in ubuntu?
<pike_> xzk: i never actually use gksudo but i always tell other people to to avoid problems
<rajiv_nair> the only thing i missd:d
<xzk> me too rajic
<spuri0s> anyone interested helping me here?
<xzk> rajiv*
<mattfletcher> mike1o: try quanta plus
<Boelcke> Anyone know why "more" shows these funny question mark characters (in an html file), while gedit shows them as spaces? 
* SurfnKid is listening to  - S K Y . F M - Mostly Classical - Listen and Relax, it's good for you! www.sky.fm - Telemann - Concerto polonois in G major for Strings and Basso Continuo, TWV 43;G7
<Managu> factboy818181: I guess I'm a bit confused... are you running Windows?
<chris_> Xaphoo: what does 'cdrecord -checkdrive' say?
<Boelcke> spuri0s, sure, what's the question...
<rajiv_nair> brb
<Allz> rajiv_nair i am waiting :)
<rajiv_nair> allz: i tld u
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, kill the np script, please
<HLM> has Edgy been updated yet ?
<Allz> rajiv_nair ha?
<spuri0s> i've just downloaded ubuntu and i'm trying to run the livecd/downloadcd, but it stops at the "loading" when i press start or install Ubuntu
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, that wasnt intended for this channel :)
* pike_ is listening to bootliquor.com. Radio for cowhands cowpokes and cowtippers.
<rajiv_nair> allz: select nvidia for the first question ur askd
<xzk> so gksudo is better than sudo for pasting flashplayer.so into /mozilla/plugins ?   and just trying to get my Scrybe account up and working in Linux :)
<Trevinho> anyone here can help me with regex (expr)?
<rajiv_nair> allz: wen u run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chris_> xzk: no
<spuri0s> i could try burning the ISO again, but i'm not sure if it'll help
<Boelcke> Trevinho, that's partially why I'm in here.  Fire away...
<rajiv_nair> then wen it asks for res....try settin a higher resolution
<xzk> chris_: for reals?
<xzk> chris_: just sudo ?
<Xaphoo> chris_: http://pastebin.ca/274944
<spuri0s> noone?
<rajiv_nair> brb
<chris_> yes, sudo is command-line, gksudo is GUI front-end
* rajiv_nair steps out for breakfast
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, how'd ya notice i had the script?
<Gesthemene> Hi guys, I've only just installed a linux distro for the first time this morning. I'm struggling somewhat with how to configure the touchscreen functionality on my
<judgen> xzk: gksudo is graphical sudo is CLI
<Trevinho> Boelcke have you seen the query?
<Gesthemene> C200 travelmate. Is there anyone who can lend a hand please?
<spuri0s> Boelcke: did you see my question?
<xzk> CLI ?
<pike_> xzk: if i wanted to cp file /etc/file id use sudo if i wanted to launch an app like firefox as root for some reason id gksudo firefox
<xzk> command line something
<xzk> interface
<Boelcke> spuri0s, yes.  You're stuck at loading.  Um, loading kernel?
<SurfnKid> xzk, Command Line Interface
<chris_> xzk: sorry, what are you trying to do?
<judgen> I tried ubuntu from a xfs filesystem today. And gosh darnit that was fast.. just too bad i cant get used to lilo or i would have been in xfs land tright now =)
<SurfnKid> xzk, its the Anti-Microsoft do it yourself technique
<spuri0s> Boelcke: you're talking too a linux/BIOS n00b here, take it easy!
<wickedpuppy> SurfnKid is listening to  - S K Y . F M - Mostly Classical - Listen and Relax, it's good for you! www.sky.fm - Telemann - Concerto polonois in G major for Strings and Basso Continuo, TWV 43;G7 <---- SurfnKid it showed right here in this channel...
<chris_> Xaphoo: what does 'ls -l /dev/cdrw' point to?
<tonio_> anyone want to help me set up my wireless
<spuri0s> Boelcke: it's the windows XP
<SurfnKid> wickedpuppy, back off!!!!! it wasnt intended for this channel OK MY BAD
<Boelcke> spuri0s, I'm just looking for any more info on what you're seeing when it hangs...
<SurfnKid> JESUS FN CHRIST
<Agatha_> too few peoples in #mono
<xzk> chris_: I've got a Scrybe account that I use in WinXP, and I want to use it in Linux, but it tells me I need to get Flashplayer 8.. only there is no 8 so I need 9 and I don't know how to install it.. or I do I just can't get it to work correctly
<wickedpuppy> ?
<chris_> Xaphoo: try 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrw /media/cdrom0'
<pike_> judgen: make /tmp a sep partition and format with xfs best of both worlds
<SurfnKid> I suddenly  make a simple mistake in a script and everyone runs to knock me down
<Boelcke> spuri0s, this has not much to do with your question, but have you tried any other linux boot cds succesfully on this computer?
<Pelo> !flash9 | xzk
<ubotu> xzk: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<chris_> xzk: oooh. ok.  hold on...
<SurfnKid> wickedpuppy, sorry bro
<FunnyMan3595> I'm trying to get a working custom kernel out of apt-get's kernel-source (2.4.27) on a dapper install (2.6.15-27).  The change is pretty minor, just an added hook for a modular system call, for a school project.  I've got a "working" kernel now, but when I try to insmod my test module, it reports unresolved symbols that I am sure should be there (printk and sys_call_table).  What have I screwed up?
<tonio_> any one want to help with wireless
<Xaphoo> chris_: ls -l /dev/cdrw gives lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-12-10 16:50 /dev/cdrw -> hdb
<wickedpuppy> SurfnKid, but you wanted to know how Madpilot knows you got the script :P so i answered ... its ok
<SurfnKid> wickedpuppy, i thought you were coming strong on the whole script that wasnt intended
<SurfnKid> wickedpuppy, oh duh, sorry
<spuri0s> Boelcke: i get the menu, and when I press the first (and the second) choice, it goes loading in the top corner and nothing more happens.. for half an hour. No, no other distros or cds tried
<Xaphoo> chris_: " sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrw /media/cdrom0" gives "mount: no medium found"
<chris_> <Xaphoo>: Oh, nevermind then.  sorry
<Pelo> xzk,  I can dcc you a .deb package of flash 9 beta if you want
<SurfnKid> Thanks for answering back Madpilot
<SurfnKid> :)
<FunnyMan3595> The other (possibly diagnostic, though noncritical) problem I'm hitting is that aside from the root partition, nothing's getting mounted.  The /dev/hdX's don't even exist until I create them by hand.
<judgen> xzk: download the flashplayer9 tar file unpack it in terminal with "tar -zxvf flashplayerblahfilenameorsomething.tar.gz" then you move the file to a folder in your home folder called .mozilla/plugins
<Xaphoo> ugh
<Xaphoo> probably a new cdrom drive will fix problems
<Gesthemene> Anyone know how to configure touchscreen functionality under Ubuntu?
<Xaphoo> but otherwise me and everyone else seems to be at a loss
<xzk> Pelo: where did you get a .deb for it!
<Boelcke> spuri0s, I'm no expert here, but I've got two things that I know I would do next, in your shoes.  One, go download damnsmalllinux.  It's a small liveCD that you might try first.
<exeakiel> How would I change the default program to open .exe files to Wine?
<bimberi> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Pelo> xzk,  i can'T remember otherwise I would have given you the link  , hence my offer to dcc
* FunnyMan3595 frantically hopes that someone knows how to help him...
<bimberi> !defaultapp | exeakiel
<ubotu> exeakiel: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<judgen> xzk: its just one file in a tar.gz archive just unpack it and put it in your ~/.mozilla/plugins
<xzk> Pelo: can you e-mail it to me
<Trevinho> Boelcke, when you can read... Pratically I've to parse some debian "control files"... Splitting it for each "Package" section... So I should take all the text between each "Package:" and an empty line
<spuri0s> Boelcke: sure! you've got a link? it might help to try the burning once more as well
<Boelcke> spuri0s, two, you might search through www.ubuntuforums.org
<Trevinho> any idea?
<Pelo> xzk,   e-mail pls
<xzk> Pelo: adam.usher@gmail.com
<Trevinho> expr "$(cat ./file)" : ".*\(^Package: .*[^(^$)] \+\).*" for example doesn't work
<Boelcke> spurio, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<Olivia> Hey guys. I have a quick question.
<exeakiel> Okay, now I need help with STEAM.
<Pelo> xzk,  on it's way
<citek> Exeakiel MSG Me.
<spuri0s> Boelcke: i'll check the forums as well, thanks
<Olivia> I just reinstalled Ubuntu
<Boelcke> spurio, I only say that because it's a much simpler liveCD, which might be an easier start.  Good luck!
<Mixx`> what's the best way to backup a 40 GB unbuntu partition to a windows share from a USB key with DSL on it?
<chris_> xzk: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'?
<Boelcke> Trevinho, what are you trying to "select" in each line?
<Olivia> I can get to my routers login page, however I can't seem to get outside of that.
<xzk> chris_: no, nonfree?
<Wiseguy> hey guys ive got a SE w810i cellphone and im trying to sync it with evolution... does anyone know anything about accomplishing this?
<citek> How do I get a xscreensaver (animated) running on gnome (Ubuntu) Please help?
<bitmvnch> do i need to build a custom kernel for reiser/xfs support?
<chris_> yeah, do 'apt-cache search flash | grep -i flash'
<Pelo> Wiseguy,  check synaptic for evolution pluggins
<Trevinho> Boelck, I've to grab all the text between the "Package:" and the empty line... Then I've to reanalyze these values
<chris_> xzk: what repositories do you have enabled?
<Trevinho> the problem is that I can't stop the matching when there's a "^$"
<xzk> chris_: um, I guess just the default Edgy ones
<chris_> oh, that's why then
<Skwid_> libxss-dev:
<Skwid_>   Depends: libxss1 (=1:1.0.1-4ubuntu1) but 1:1.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<desimo> citek: you can change the permissions of gnome-screensaver then xscreensaver should be run instead
<Skwid_> any way to force the install ?
<chris_> ok hold on
<Boelcke> Trevinho, is everthing after Package that you want on one line, or multiple lines?  Where can I look at an example of such a text file?
<jrib> Skwid_: what version of ubuntu are you using and what do your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<Skwid_> Trevinho: hey, you here :)
<Skwid_> jrib: edgy
<spuri0s> damnsmalllinux sounds like a great idea! :P
<Trevinho> multiple lines... an hexample is a standard debian control file
<jonxp> How do we go about requesting an updated package in the repository?  For example, the XScreenSaver version is over a year old.
<chris_> xzk: you feel comfortable editing a file from the command line?
<Trevinho> in my situation is a repository Package file
<Boelcke> Trevinho, you've got to use a slash \ before special characters that mess things up.
<Trevinho> I can provide a LInk if you want
<xzk> sure
<Trevinho> I've tried... nothing :(
<MSTK> hey all.
<xzk> chris_: hang on 1 sec, I may have got it after all
<chris_> ok
<Skwid_> jrib: http://pastie.caboo.se/26925
<jrib> Skwid_: what does apt-cache policy libxss-dev libxss1    return?
<MSTK> can anyone help me with music playback?
<spuri0s> Boelcke: here goes! you'll see me soon if it doesn't work ;)
<Xaphoo> does anyone have any idea why my cdrom drive cannot mount because "no medium found" when I have a CD in it, but is fine when I have a DVD in it?  Has anyone heard of this problem?
<Trevinho> Boelcke, look... this is an example
<Trevinho> http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/dists/edgy/suspend2/binary-i386/Packages
<MSTK> All of the players I've programmed seem to not have the appropriate codecs or decorders to play any songs
* rajiv_nair is back
<MSTK> including mp3's and other major formats
* Pelo runs away from rajiv_nair 
<MSTK> do I have to install them separately?
<Trevinho> I've to split the file, so that I can have a file for each package listed
<Skwid_> jrib: http://pastie.caboo.se/26927
<rajiv_nair> pelo: yeah u better run :p
<Boelcke> Trevinho, for example, the command sed -e 's_\$__g' returns the same lines with all the $ removed.
<Pelo> rajiv_nair,  breakfast comming back up ???
<rajiv_nair> nah:D
<xzk> chris_: it's working now, thanks!
<jrib> Skwid_: how did that version of libxss1 get installed?
<FunnyMan3595> MSTK: Yes.  I'm surprised one of the regulars hasn't dumped you a canned message on it yet...
<chris_> great!
<xzk> chris_: but now I  may need your help getting QuickTime files to work :(
<Skwid_> jrib: hum, it's a dependency for a whole slew of things i think
<Madpilot> !mp3 | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MSTK> if there's a response from ubotu telling me what to do, I'd appreciate it
<rajiv_nair> aah
<rajiv_nair> there it is
<rajiv_nair> :d
<jrib> Skwid_: but your version is higher than the version in the repository according to that command
<chris_> xzk: I can help you with that
* MSTK predicted the future
* FunnyMan3595 predicted it first!
* rajiv_nair applauds mstk
<Skwid_> jrib: oh, uh .... maybe it's in one of my svn repos
<Trevinho> Boelcke, I don't want replace...
<Trevinho> just match
<xzk> chris_: awesome
<Boelcke> Trevinho, so you want to break this file up into, say, a bunch of files, one for each time you see "Package"...?
<jrib> Skwid_: it would have to be one that isn't in your current sources.list (assuming it is 'apt-get update'd)
* FunnyMan3595 is being ignored, however, and will go pout while he scratches his head at this *$@# custom-built kernel...
<Trevinho> yes Boelcke
<Skwid_> jrib: that's possible, but I don't see which one ..
<Boelcke> Trevinho, Hm.  Couple thoughts on how to do this, and I'll suggest one that reeks of my linux scripting newbieness.
<Trevinho> or, if you want every time that theres a blank line...
<Skwid_> jrib: i did an update to make sure: http://pastie.caboo.se/26930
<Boelcke> Trevinho, the one thing we can count on with these files is that a blank line will separate the things.  Or, better yet, that Package will start it.
<Skwid_> looking any better &
<jrib> Skwid_: looks the same
<Trini_Man> Can't listen on HID control channel: Address already in use
<Skwid_> jrib: that's weird, i dunno where it came from
<Trevinho> yes... Boelcke... a blank line could be considered a separator..
<Skwid_> jrib: how can I revert ?
<Trini_Man> how do i kill a hidd server ?
<Trini_Man> Can't listen on HID control channel: Address already in use
<Tmob> i upgraded from dapper to edgy and my x server isn't starting up.. can someone help with this please?
<Boelcke> Trevinho, so make a script that grabs a line (I usually use sed for this) and writes it out to the new text file. With a loop, keep doing that, appending the text, UNLESS the new line contains "Package"
<rajiv_nair> Tmob: u reinstalled ??
<Boelcke> Trevinho, if it does contain "Package" we'd close that file, and start another one.
<Tmob> rajiv_nair, no.. dist-upgraded
<Boelcke> Trevinho, this sound like what you're thinking?
<jrib> Skwid_: you can 'sudo apt-get install libxss1=1:1.0.1-4ubuntu1' but now knowing where the new version came from I don't really know if that will break other things for you.  I think apt-get would warn you though
<rajiv_nair> rajiv_nair: bad...hrd many ppl have this problem
<rajiv_nair> oops
<rajiv_nair> me tlkin to me:D:D
<Skwid_> jrib: ok thank you
<Trevinho> I was thinking on how could I implement that...
<rajiv_nair> tmob: reinstall was safer
<Trevinho> boelcke, do you have some lines on head :)
<Boelcke> Trevinho, you're looking for some thoughts on a few of the specific command line tools you might use in this script?
<starz> 
<Trevinho> yes.....
<Boelcke> Trevinho, to grab each line from your big text file, I like sed.  Run through a loop, and use something from http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<starz> that is s
<starz> how can i fix my keyboard type !_!
<starz> [using edgy] 
<Trevinho> mh, thanks Boelcke I'll give a look!
<Boelcke> Trevinho, I like sed '52q;d' which would print/return line 52.  I set that number as a variable, which I run through in my loop, thus grabbing each line.
<Skwid_> jrib: awesome, works perfectly well now :)
<jrib> Skwid_: great
<econobeing> "Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 59: incomplete entry ignored." what does that mean?
<Skwid_> jrib: thank you very much
<Trevinho> mh, ok...
<Trevinho> thanks
<Boelcke> Trevinho, then the other cool thing you need is a command to check each line to see if it starts with Package.
<xzk> how do I view QuickTime files
<Boelcke> Trevinho, so to do an if VARIABLE="Package" you want to have a regular expression.  Um.  Package.* might work.
<Trevinho> yes, it should
<jrib> ubotu: tell xzk about quicktime
<Trevinho> r better Package:.\+
<chris_> xzk: download the nonfree codecs: 'wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<chris_> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb'
* somerville32 m
<chris_> xzk: the above command will download the codec package via wget and install it via dpkg
<xzk> w/ terminal, right?
<chris_> yep
<jake_> Hello, has anyone had any good or bad experiences with madwifi when using 64bit edgy?
<ubun> how do i change my screen resolution? say i want to go from 1024x768 to 1280x1024
<xzk> chris_: thanks bro
<chris_> xzk: no prob
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, from my understanding of how the custom kernel works, I think the failure to create /dev/hdX's is probably what's causing the insmod to fail.  Any idea what might be preventing those from beign created?  I've got the driver for the disk, because I can create/mount them by hand.
<jrib> ubotu: system > preferences > screen resolution
<jrib> ubun: system > preferences > screen resolution
<ubun> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i change the number of workspaces i'm using?
<Zober> is there a terminal command which will tell me how much memory ubuntu thinks my video card has?
<Boelcke> Sorry, gotta run.  Good luck Trevinho!
<chris_> xzk: you might also want to download the mplayer and/or vlc video players
<jrib> Admiral_Chicago: right click on the panel applet > preferences
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: Right-click on the workspace switcher.  Options are in there.
<tomkelleher> hey, whats the the most popular WiFi tool ?
<chris_> xzk: 'sudo apt-get install mplayer vlc'
<Boelcke> Before I go, does anyone know why "more" shows these funny question mark characters (in an html file), while gedit shows them as spaces? 
<Trevinho> thanks... I'd need Boelcke
<Zober> anyone? Please? is there a terminal command which will tell me how much memory ubuntu thinks my video card has?
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyarusso and jrib thanks
<Boelcke> Trevinho, you'd need...?
<HeathenDan> how do i change my sudo password?
<Trevinho> luck :D
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: They must not be literal spaces.  &nbsp;'s, perhaps?
<jrib> HeathenDan: change your user's password, they are the same
<xzk> whats the difference between mplayer and vlc - I use VLC in WinXP
<jrib> xzk: they are different programs
<HeathenDan> ok, where do i change my user password? XD
<xzk> jrib well I know that much
<Zober> Heathen: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/UserAdministration
<Admiral_Chicago> one more question, on KDE I can switch desktops by scrolling over the background, how can I do this on GNOME
<chris_> xzk: VLC is lighter-weight than mplayer
<HeathenDan> thanks Zober
<tonyyarusso> HeathenDan: System > Preferences > Users, or the 'passwd' command.
<jrib> xzk: try both of them, that's the best way
<Zober> Heathen, the way i did it was through single user mode
<xzk> thx
<Zober> that is if you dont know or remember any of the passwords on the system
<xzk> chris_: this terminal download is taking forever :(
<briguyd> how do i get a razer pro mouse to work properly? the scroll and side buttons dont function as they should
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, hm, hadn't thought of that.  Sounds like a reasonable answer.  How would I hack them off out of a file I've got?  As in, can I just put &nbsp into a sed command?
<chris_> xzk: I use VLC as my main video player, but like the mplayer-plugin for firefox and mozilla
<Skwid_> anyone use gnome-main-menu ??
<xzk> 10% and 30+mins to go
<Zober> go into grub, select any boot selection, press "e" to edit, and add the line ", single" and then boot
<jrib> HeathenDan: system > preferences > about me, top right corner
<Skwid_> how do i enable it ?
<Zober> jrib: could you help me?
<citek> How do I get a xscreensaver (animated) running on gnome (Ubuntu) Please help?
<Zober> how do i check the ammount of video ram ubuntu recognizes?
<HeathenDan> when i change my user password, does it also change the root password?
<xzk> chris_: now it's at 40min :(
<chris_> citek: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<chris_> xzk: yeah, welcome to fluctuating bandwith, lol
<FunnyMan3595> HeathenDan: Yes.  There is no root on Ubuntu.  Your sudo password is your password.
<Trevinho> Boelcke.. I' got it..... sed -e '/./{H;$!d;}' -e 'x;/Package/!d;/package-name/!d;' /tmp/Packages
<Trevinho> works! :)
<jrib> Zober: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ was your first question.  *Maybe* lshw for your second one
<citek> chris: 6.10
<HeathenDan> alrighty, thanks
<chris_> citek: OK, I believe they replaced xscrensaver with gnome-screensaver
<xzk> chris_: are terminal downloads always this slow.. damn
<ubun> in the 'keyboard shortcuts' for gnome what does it mean when it says like 0xcc?
<chris_> citek: if you want xscreensaver, you need to remove gnome screensaver
<citek> Blah, So its not possible to have a animated background? Chris
<chris_> yes it
<xzk> chris_: 0 k/s :(
<chris_> is
<chris_> xzk: one sec
<chris_> citek: I'll give you the commands
<Boelcke> Trevinho, holy cow, what a jackpot!  I just love that sed one-liner site.  Couldn't me more exactly-what-you-need!  Sweet.
<TokenBad> what would this mean:  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libicegradient.so
<citek> k
* Boelcke knows it's the little things sometimes...
<chris_> citek: first remove gnome-screensaver: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-screensaver'
<Phenax> Is there anyway, in rtorrent, I can enter the path for my data, instead of it being where I open rtorrent?
<citek> Chris_ can we talk in msg this is to busy for me
<Trevinho> thanks boelcke... I didn't know that site! ;)
<graham_100> Is it likely for Linux to cause me an UpStream problem while using broadband with a wireless card??
<Trevinho> and another line works: sed -n '/^Package: package-name$/,/^$/p' /tmp/Packages
<chris_> citek: yeah, you use Gaim?
<citek> Chris_ Yes
<chris_> screename?
<jake_> Is there anyone out there using Madwifi with 64bit 6.10?
<citek> Chris_: AIM: ItsCitek MSN: ItsCitek@Hotmail.com
<graham_100> jake no but i am using 6.10 with wireless 802.11g
<iambob> does ubuntu supports parallel startup of services ?
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, I tried hacking that character off with a sed 's_\&nbsp__' command, but I'm not sure that's the right way to say it.
<Zober> jrib: Thank you so much man!  First response I've got in like 6 hours.  Thank you =D
<factboy818181>  hello, for some reason, something keeps on using up my internet connection - is there anyway to find out which process? (already tried netstat)
<chris_> citek: ok, hold on, I'll send you and IM
<graham_100> can somebody tell me if Linux could cause an upstrem problem with my broadband connection??
<jake_> graham_100: ok, I was just told to try madwifi since I couldn't get ndiswrapper to work
<briguyd> how do i get a 9 button razer mouse working properly?
<jrib> briguyd: you'd probably have to use evdev.  Is that a logitech?
<Skwid_> anyone use gnome-main-menu ??
<graham_100> jake are you trying to use a wireless network card??
<niko_m19> hello
<briguyd> no, razer
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: Hmm, let me check something.
<jrib> Zober: be careful though, lshw reports the incorrect amount on my card.  It says I have 128, but I only have 64
<jake_> graham_100: yes, I'm trying to get a d-link pci card to run, haven't difficulties
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, ok, thanks.
<levander> I'm looking at a bug that says the driver for my network card has  been "back ported" on 11-30.  Anybody can tell me how to get my hands on this driver?  Here's the bug report, it's the last comment on the bug that says it's been "back ported": https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/68338
<jake_> graham_100: I've tried to update ndiswrapper to 1.8 but it still won't work.  THe #hardware channel to use madwifi if they support my card
<jrib> briguyd: the idea will probably be similar, there is a logitech guide on the forums, and I know there is a guide for the mx1000 on the wiki as well.  You may want to read those and translate the instructions
<graham_100> jake i had a world of problems with my belkin wireless g 802.11 descktop card (i found it was using a chipset that i had the driver for)
<niko_m19> if you want a partition that works in linux and windows so you can read and write access to it what should you format it.  if your using winxp pro
<jake_> graham_100: hmm, my machine doesn't even recognize it when I do iwconfig
<TokenBad> please anyone know what would this mean:  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libicegradient.so
<jake_> graham_100: I've already wasted a couple of days on this...
<levander> niko_m19: last I checked, linux didn't supporting writing to ntfs partitions, but it's been a long time since i checked
<graham_100> jake_ i don't know what to suggest to you then it should at least pick up a chipset with iwconfig
<graham_100> jake_ lol i wasted a week and then it took me 4 hours to get it working
<levander> TokenBad: look for the file libicegradient.so on packages.ubuntu.com - install the package that contains it
<pike_> niko_m19: most people use fat32 in that scenario. like a shared partition for movies that both can access
<levander> TokenBad: there's also some apt-file command or something to search for it right on your machine
<niko_m19> i know what if i made another partition in windows is fat 32 the best?
<TokenBad> levander, that would be apt-cache
<snype> !apt-cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graham_100> jake_ my pc was recognising mine as a RaLink RT61 and it's a Belkin card
<TokenBad> did that...but couldn't find it
<jrib> niko_m19: you could use ext3 and the fs-driver for windows.  That will let you use ext3 on windows
<pike_> niko_m19: probably the easiest solution. linux can read fat just fine
<levander> niko_m19: I think so, but I'd check to see if linux can write to ntfs yet.
<pike_> niko_m19: and write
<jake_> graham_100: Yeah, well, that's how it goes I guess.  I think i have the correct package for madwifi but it's not coming up as a command.
<Red-Sox> Hi, I'm in the 6.06 Live CD, and I was wondering how I could mount a windows partition
<levander> TokenBad: no, he wants to search for a file in a package that may not be on his system already
<graham_100> jake_ i know that there is a sollution with linux you just have to persist and find the right article or person :)
<factboy818181>  hello, for some reason, something keeps on using up my internet connection - is there anyway to find out which process? (tried netstat) (bump)
<jake_> graham_100: Yeah, thanks for the pep talk, I'll see what I can break now.
<niko_m19> so what's good about ubuntu why should i install it?
<niko_m19> instead of just running it off the cd
<pike_> Red-Sox: first sudo mkdir /media/hda1   then   sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<levander> TokenBad: libicegradient.so doesn't seem to be in any ubuntu package, maybe you have to install it from a distribution directly from the developers?
<graham_100> jake_ ok sorry i can't be of any more help to you but there will be a sollution for your card probs somewhere ;)
<levander> niko_m19: it's faster (a lot faster) if you install it off the hard drive
<Gentoon> what is the off topic chan?
<jrib> Gentoon: #ubuntu-offtopic
<niko_m19> its seems pretty fast on the cd at least for surfing the net and chatting
<levander> niko_m19: and, you can actually save stuff to the hard drive a lot more easily if you install it to the hard drive
<TokenBad> levander, yeah I guess so...nerolinux gives me that when open it
<levander> TokenBad: nerolinux is commercial, email the makers of that software
<SonicChao> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: Hmm, looks like more knows the nbsp character, but it might still be one of the other whitespace chars.  Can you get the hexcode for it?
<jrib> niko_m19: when you reboot any modifications you made won't be there.  And it will be faster too
<niko_m19> i think i'm able to save to my usb external hard drive ok i just need to reformat for fat32 again instead of ntfs
<levander> TokenBad: I'd look on their web site too, search it with google for libicegradient
<graham_100> I just need to know if there is a solution to an upstream problem i have with my internet can it actualy be down to linux or would it be my isp at fault
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, how would I get the hexcode for it...?  (Sorry)
<niko_m19> how big of space do i need for it
<TokenBad> levander, I did it seems to be part of this:  gtk-engines-icegradient   which I can't seem to find either
<levander> graham_100: it's probably configuring linux that is the problem
<niko_m19> last time i set 10 gigs for it but it only used 3 gigs but i didn't see any aps that were not on the live cd
<j1> Need help with wifi on acer travelmate 800
<niko_m19> and i made a 1 gig swap i have 512 megs of ram
<j1> centrino mini 2100 wifi card
<niko_m19> i don't kow if that is to much
<graham_100> levander i tried to run my wireless card on an xp machine too but it does the same thing so i guess i am at a loss! do you know where i could start to look for a sollution??
<snype> jl its ipw2100
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, thanks for the input so far.  My issue is that I have a number that I'd like to use in some math inside my bash script, but it's choking on that extra character.
<levander> TokenBad: google search says gtk-engines-icegradient is a debian package, maybe you can get it backports from the backports project?
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: You'll need a hex editor.  I'm afraid I'm still a relative newbie around here, but I know I've seen a good one.
<Red-Sox> mount: can't find hda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, I'll go do that right now.
<tjb891> does ubuntu have a java compiler installed on it by default?
<Red-Sox> ^?
<TokenBad> levander, maybe
<jrib> niko_m19: it depends on how much you install.  Currently, my / is using about 10GB and /home will vary depending on what you do.  But ubuntu starts with 2.5gb I believe.  After that it is entirely dependent on how you want to use it
<levander> graham_100: call your ISP and get it set up under Windows first
<levander> TokenBad: you could install it from the developers distribution...
<starz> anyone know what keyboard type i should use for default usa / 104 key ?
<niko_m19> why do you need a partition for /home ?
<niko_m19> i just made one for root and one for swap?
<levander> Does anyone else think the fonts in edgy are horribly ugly?
<levander> The emacs font is shit.
<niko_m19> how big should i make my swap if my ram is 512 megs and my computer is a p3 966 mhz
<pike_> niko_m19: makes reinstalling and such easier you dont loose you config settings etc
<econobeing> "Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 59: incomplete entry ignored." what does that mean?
<niko_m19> i keep hearing people use the word edgy in hear what is that?
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<graham_100> levander i did have it running on xp for about 2 months and i was plagued with this problem even though i was using the correct drivers, i had my equipment tested by a friend and they said it was all fine! i got in touch with my isp and they were dumb as hell lol
<niko_m19> is that a particualar version of the program?
<levander> niko_m19: doing it your way is fine with the partitions, some people prefer separate home partition so that home can be mounted other places if desired, there are other reasons, I forget
<FunnyMan3595> So edgy's mainstream now?
<levander> niko_m19: I think the rule of thumb is that swap = RAM * 2
<jrib> niko_m19: my swap is 1GB and I barely ever use any of it (I have 512mb of ram as well)
<levander> FunnyMan3595: yeah, edgy's been released
<FunnyMan3595> Good to know.  Still, I think I'll wait a couple days before I upgrade, other things to do in the meantime.
<levander> FunnyMan3595: make sure to use update-manager and not apt-get to dist-upgrade, upgrading to edgy is a bitch
<graham_100> levander i started having a lot of physical memory dumps on xp so i decided to move to ubuntu, after using it for now for2 months i aint going back to windows
<graham_100> lol
<FunnyMan3595> levander: Thanks, I'll grab the upgrade link from ubotu and save it for then.
<debian_gnu_mc> der rule swap=RAM*2 is obsolete
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, hex is A0...
<levander> graham_100: getting network cards, especially wifi cards, is notoriously difficult under Linux.  A lot of them aren't supported.  I try check my network cards for support before buying them.
<graham_100> levander i had no problem upgrading to 6.10 from 6.06 using apt-get
<levander> debian_gnu_mc: what's the new rule?
<SonicChao> I have a question about this update
<levander> graham_100: you were lucky
<thmcmahon> levander: there are no rules!
<debian_gnu_mc> levander: well it depends on what you do with your pc
<graham_100> levander i guess so
<levander> thmcmahon: just make sure you die young
<TokenBad> levander, found the deb but got depend problems...oh well
<SonicChao> I have winXP and ubuntu, partitioned
<pike_> niko_m19: makes reinstalling and such easier you dont loose you config settings etc -h
<thmcmahon> levander: hahahah
<SonicChao> Can I still update w/no problems?
<debian_gnu_mc> levander: for normal desktop and office work no swap might be a good idea
<pike_> ach sorry wrong terminal
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: What's file report for encoding?
<debian_gnu_mc> levander: if you have 1gig of ram or more
<graham_100> levander when i run iwconfig should i get any output from my card because it is working well
<graham_100> ?
<levander> graham_100: dunno, i've never run iwconfig
<niko_m19> i thought the newest version was called 6.10 and was called soemthing with a d
<j1> any one know how to set up a wifi card?  Ive been trying for a week.
<levander> niko_m19: newest version is edgy, very 6.10
<levander> niko_m19: last version was dapper, ver. 6.06
<SonicChao> !wifi > niko_m19
<SonicChao> woops
<SonicChao> My apologies :D
<SonicChao> !wifi > jl
<graham_100> niko_m19 new version is 6.10 edgy eft  older version 6.06 lts dapper drake! :)
<niko_m19> i see
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, well the text file I've put this in says ISO-8859 text, but the original document says "exported SGML document text"
<niko_m19> i think i installed the dapper drake version
<graham_100> anyone know when Feisty Fawn is due for release?
<levander> niko_m19: make sure you use update-manager if you upgrade to edgy
<pike_> niko_m19: im still on dapper myself havent had a reason to upgrade
<levander> graham_100: april probably, six months after edgy
<niko_m19> well i deleted it now
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: Okay, that'll be an NBSP then...  Hmm...
<levander> pike_: you won't be able to upgrade to feisty if you don't upgrade to dapper
<niko_m19> but when i installed it it said there were like 60 something updates
<levander> pike_: could just do a complete reinstall
<niko_m19> is the edgy version much better
<graham_100> i think the only problem i have with my 6.10 is wine won't work correctly
<niko_m19> i guess i could download it and burn a new cd
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: it has some bugs dapper does not have,but there also many improvements
<niko_m19> oh
<levander> niko_m19: it has more recent versions of the software packages, and is based on udev which is supposed to work better with all the various hardware, but it's not a huge deal
<levander> niko_m19: newer packages, like Firefox 2.0
<niko_m19> i see
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: cause the new init system(upstart) edgy boots up much faster
<j1> I guess wifi is taboo
<sethk> j1, taboo?
<sethk> j1, what do you mean by that?
<niko_m19> i thought i got 6.10 but i wrote 6.06lts on the cd and i remember that name dapper
<levander> Is the emacs font for anyone else horribly ugly on edgy?
<pike_> levander: ill wait till i start seeing packages that i want but cant install without headaches. till them im happy
<niko_m19> so i probably got the older one
<levander> niko_m19: what does uname -r say?
<j1> I asked for help and no one is offering, probably because its a lot of work
<debian_gnu_mc> levander: you can change the font
<niko_m19> but i deleted it right when i installed it anyway
<sethk> niko_m19, 99% of the time you won't notice any difference between the two most recent versions.
<levander> debian_gnu_mc: how?
<sethk> niko_m19, I don't upgrade until something I need stops working, which hasn't happened yet.
<bimberi> j1: someone triggered for information to be sent to you in a /msg
<levander> debian_gnu_mc: what was the old font's name?
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: Okay, give this a try.  Open the file in vi(m).  Type :%s/^kns/ /g  (^k = control+k, it and the ns should form a nonbreaking space, which will probably look wierd).  Then :wq to save and quit.
<debian_gnu_mc> levander: dunno what the old font is named
<j1> ohh, whats a /msg?
* Boelcke is victorious, thanks to FunnyMan3595!!!
<graham_100> #winehq
<levander> sethk: but then don't you get a huge headache when you want one little thing to work?
<sethk> j1, no, more likely lots of traffic
<pike_> j1: yeah best bet first thing is to goto ubuntuforums.org and search for your model card
<sethk> levander, no
<debian_gnu_mc> levander: i think you change the font with the -fn  option
<sethk> levander, at least, not so far
<niko_m19> whats a good site for downloading various linux distrobutions
<niko_m19> i use to use linuxiso.org
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: www.distrowatch.org
<niko_m19> but there site is down
* FunnyMan3595 congratulates Boelcke!
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: or just google for the distro you want
<sethk> niko_m19, there is a site specifically about linux distros
<Vuen> question, how can i change what happens when i press the power button on the front of my computer?
<sethk> niko_m19, which debian_gnu_mc just gave you, before i noticed.  :)
<Vuen> i'd like it to suspend. right now it tries to shutdown, and for some reason fails.
<borg> does ubuntu have a video editing or video recording vm4linux interface that records in DivX and MP3 video?
<sethk> Vuen, usually in the BIOS setup
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, sed is able to find and replace characters per the hexcode.  So who cares what the silly character is, I've killed it with a sed 's_\xA0__'
<debian_gnu_mc> omfg its 4:45 am here
<isede> how can i reveal password in the application pass  field? it's displaying stars
<Vuen> *sigh* no, argh
<niko_m19> does anyone know a linux distribution i can run from windows on a windows parition?
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: Excellent!  Smart man.
<Vuen> someone said exactly the same thing in #kubuntu
<debian_gnu_mc> should i go sleep or to school i cant decide o_O
<levander> isede: i think you'd need to modify the source code of the application
<Red-Sox> Allow me to rephrase...how do I mount a windows partition in the Live CD
<Vuen> the operating system obviously gets the message when i press power, it does the shutdown scripts
<Vuen> i'd like it to suspend instead
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: im not sure if i understand what you want to do
<FunnyMan3595> debian_gnu_mc: Depends.  Will you sleep through your classes?
<tom_kelleher> is there a pack I can download that will give me all the plugins I need, such as Flash, Quicktime, DivX etc.
<Boelcke> FunnyMan3595, sometimes you need someone else to suggest another track to go down.  One of your steps to figure it out turned out to be the solution.  Love it.  Thanks for the help!
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: but maybe vmware is the right thing for you
<levander> Red-Sox: "sudo mount -t <fs-type> /mnt/temp"
<debian_gnu_mc> FunnyMan3595: got 3 tests today,so,nope
<levander> Red-Sox: make sure /mnt/temp exists before doing that command
<spx2> (05:44:28 AM) spx2: how do i load a script in vim ?
<Red-Sox> levander: it does not
<spx2> (05:44:32 AM) spx2: i mean like c.vim
<spx2> (05:44:41 AM) spx2: i installed with apt-get instlall vim-scripts
<spx2> (05:44:47 AM) spx2: i think it got me allot of scripts
<spx2> (05:44:51 AM) spx2: now i need to run c.vim
<spx2> (05:44:56 AM) spx2: but i don't know how
<niko_m19> run linux from  a windows partition
<malek_> does anybody know how to query a modem in Edgy?
<FunnyMan3595> Boelcke: Glad I could help.
<levander> spx2: use pastebin for lots of copying and pasting
<TokenBad> niko_m19, I think you need something like vmware
<niko_m19> in other words run linux without having to make linux partitons and stuf
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: why do you want to do that?
<malek_> I don't have access to a phone line but need to test a modem
<FunnyMan3595> debian_gnu_mc: ><  I have the utmost pity for you now.
<Vuen> in windows there's an option in power management that lets me choose what happens when i press the power button. shutdown, suspend, hibernate... is there such an option in linux?
<spx2> levander: sorry i just didn't wanted to write it again,it was ment to be written here...
<lmosher> I totally forgot, what's the command to burn a *.iso file to dvd?
<levander> lmosher: cdrecord
<debian_gnu_mc> Vuen: you can maybe change that in your bios
<spx2> lmosher: use k3b
<sethk> malek_, you can run minicom and do modem commands such as   at z
<marginoferror> Has anyone tried the package crossfire-client-gtk2?
<Boelcke> niko_m19, yes, you can run damnsmalllinux within windows.  It runs goddawful slow, though.
<marginoferror> There seems to be a bizarre problem where each character typed in the command window is doubled
<marginoferror> LLiikkee  tthhiiss..
<spx2> marginoferror: what is that ?
<spx2> Boelcke: or any other distro under vmware
<levander> marginoferror: start a new command window, see what happens?
<Red-Sox> Okay, I got it mounted, thanks to sudo mkdir /media/sda3 & sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda3 /media/sda3, but now I don't have permissions
<Red-Sox> grr
<marginoferror> Crossfire is a multiplayer hack-and-slash RPG and that package is the new GTK2 client
<Vuen> *sigh*
<spx2> levander: can i get some answers please ?
<borg> does ubuntu have a video editing or video recording vm4linux interface that records in DivX video and MP3 audio, i'll need that to upload to YouTube
<FunnyMan3595> spx2: It's a game.  Sorta like multiplayer nethack.
<FunnyMan3595> spx2: But with graphics.
<pike_> niko_m19: install vmware if you are wanting to play around with different distros while in xp or just use virtualpc
<sethk> borg, any linux package can run in ubuntu
<marginoferror> levander, I don't understand what you mean - so it's clear, the command window I'm talking about is built into the game GUI, you can't start a separate one per se
<levander> spx2: i have no idea, check #vim
<spx2> FunnyMan3595 , marginoferror whats this hack and slash genre ?
<borg> sethk i'm talking about the repositories
<Vuen> *sigh* i can't tell my bios to tell linux to hibernate
<spx2> levander: i'm banned there,i was beeing silly and i got banned
<marginoferror> spx2, It's a role-playing game without much roleplaying
<levander> marginoferror: i'd try restarting the game them, i thought you meant an xterm
<marginoferror> You kill stuff and level up and loot cities
<levander> spx2: /msg the admin, beg to be let back in
<tom__> hey guys anyone know how to ignore joins leaves in irssi
<marginoferror> levander: I tried, but according to the people in #crossfire it is a persistant problem that only happens on Ubuntu's build
<niko_m19> i will check out virtual pc on google i have heard of that before but i don't know what that is
<Boelcke> ...and to all a very merry good night...
<spx2> levander: did that , didn't work,can you talk to anyone there please ?
<Per0> hello people
<tonyyarusso> tom__: /ignore #channel joins parts quits
<spx2> levander: i really need to make it work
<levander> marginoferror: well then, you have to wait until they fix it, or recompile it yourself, maybe contact the backports project for a new build
<spx2> how do i load a plugin for example c.vim into vim ?
<Per0> I open Root terminal and i type wget ( web )
<pike_> niko_m19: search for a torrent for vmware workstation but not of course if that isnt leagal to do in your country
<Per0> aand look
<Per0> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<Per0> why that ?
<borg> sethk ok i'm looking for a program that can do that
<pike_> niko_m19: virtualpc while ok kindof blows compared to vmware
<tonyyarusso> Per0: What did you tell it to download?
<debian_gnu_mc> pike_: please tell things like that in query
<levander> Per0: try http://localhost:8080/ ?
<spx2> pike_: i don't think giving advice with warez is a good thing..
<sethk> Per0, you need a host name before the :8080
<marginoferror> levander: Okay, I was just trying to see if anyone else experienced the problem so we could compare packages, versions, etc
* pike_ is sorry
<debian_gnu_mc> pike_: np
<spx2> Per0: 8080 is just a port,you need a hostname too
<sethk> borg, I thought you asked about a video4linux program
<spx2> how do i load a plugin for example c.vim into vim ?
<borg> sethk well yeah
<Per0> Connecting to localhost|127.0.0.1|:8080... failed: Connection refused.
<borg> i'll be recording from my tv card
<Per0> how to fix that ?
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: you can download vmware player,its free
<sethk> Per0, then there is no server running listening on port 8080
<sethk> Per0, is apache running?
<debian_gnu_mc> niko_m19: but than you'll have to google for vmware images of the operating systems you're planning to run
<Per0> ubuntu
<Per0> i run
<levander> isn't vmware server free?  i thought it was just vmware workstation that cost money
<Per0> that version on linux
<Per0> people i can't noone website to wget
<Per0> why ?
<sethk> borg, if you search, in synaptic, for tv, you'll find several programs that may do what you want
<Per0> how to fix that ?
<debian_gnu_mc> levander: ah,i think you're right
<leekraft> I'm having trouble configuring a Dell 1702FP lcd
<sethk> Per0, you haven't told it the name of a web site.  how do you think it knows which server you want to contact?
<sethk> Per0, it can't read your mind.
<spx2> how do i load a plugin for example c.vim into vim ?
<levander> leekraft: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<levander> spx2: you've begged the #vim admin to let you back in yet?
<Per0> sethk: no one website
<Per0> cant i wget
<levander> Per0: we have no idea what you are asking
<Per0> PEOPLE !
<Per0> LOOK
<sethk> Per0, ok, show us a real wget, not one without a web site name in it, and we can possibly tell you what you are doing wrong
<spx2> levander: ofcourse,several times,nothing worked..
<Vaske_Car> what Firefox plugin do I need to be able to watch this? http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/pool/normal_videos/NV2-3.htm
<Per0> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:~$ wget http://net-racing.com/img/ssh.tgz
<Per0> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<Per0> badwarrior@badwarrior-desktop:~$ wget http://localhost:8080/
<Per0> --04:51:48--  http://localhost:8080/
<Per0>            => `index.html'
<Per0> Resolving localhost... 127.0.0.1
<Per0> Connecting to localhost|127.0.0.1|:8080... failed: Connection refused.
<Per0> what to do ?
<sethk> Per0, you are trying to connect to your own machine, if you use localhost.  that's not likely to be what you want to do.
<Per0> i cant NO ONE WEBSITE !
<sethk> Per0, it looks like your problem is in DNS
<Pelo> Vaske_Car,   mplayer_mozilla,  install in with synaptic
<Per0> hmm
<Per0> i see
<Per0> man
<Per0> hmm
<Per0> dns
<Zober> Does Solaris run on linux kernel?
<debian_gnu_mc> Zober: nope
<sethk> Zober, solaris is a different operating system
<sethk> Zober, there is a version of solaris that runs on x86 hardware
<spx2> levander: i did all i could ,i can't do it man they wont let me back in help me
<leekraft> yeah I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -- I think I've set the vsync hsync right,  and I'm using the sis driver for my[SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<debian_gnu_mc> solaris is great operating system
<spx2> levander: man,i'm desperate please do something
<levander> spx2: i don't use vim, i have no idea, can't help
<leekraft> now I see small artifacts whenever I move anything on the screen
<spx2> IS ANYONE HERE IN #VIM ?
<debian_gnu_mc> Zober: you probably dont wont to use it except you're a bit paranoid ;)
<sethk> spx2, I know a lot about vim, but I've never even heard of c.vim
<Vaske_Car> Pelo, can you also check what I need for these please http://www.joetucker.net/start.html
<spx2> sethk: how do i load a vim script ?
<sethk> spx2, I find a web site for it.  have you read the site?
<debian_gnu_mc> spx2: please dont ask the same question many times,if someone would know it they would answer you
<Pelo> Vaske_Car,   flash9
<sethk> spx2, run gvim (the gui enabled version of vim) and there is a menu iten for running a script
<Vaske_Car> how, where?
<Red-Sox> I have a CD of 6.06, would it take longer to install/upgrade, or should I just go ahead and download the 6.10 .iso?
<spx2> debian_gnu_mc: it seems my persistance has payed off
<sethk> spx2, is it just syntax highlighting for the C language in vim?  if so, there is no need to use a plugin at all.
<spx2> sethk: thank you very much :)
<Tmob> how to check which arch packages your apt is getting stuff from? like amd64, etc..
<sethk> spx2, not sure I helped, really, but n.p.
<spx2> sethk: i would like to use vim as a C/C++ actually more C++ ide ...
<spx2> sethk: i'm trying to configure it so that it does what a usual ide would do
<spx2> sethk: wonder if it got any debugging features
<sethk> spx2, I compile from within gvim, and it will give me two windows and show me the place in the code where an error message occurs.
<debian_gnu_mc> spx2:  :)
<levander> spx2: they just unbanned you in spx2 - they are warning me you will be quickly banned if you act like a moron again
<sethk> spx2, it is possible to run gdb from within vim, but I usually use emacs for that, because I'm used to doing it that way
<pike_> Zober: might check out nexenta dont know if its what youre looking for or not. my friend loves it. i never really saw the appeal
<Vaske_Car> Pelo, I get this error when try to install mozilla_Mplayer http://pastebin.ca/275007
<sethk> spx2, go try in vim, and be patient with people helping you for free.  :)
<spx2> levander: thank you bro you are my angel :)
<Pelo> Vaske_Car,  are you installing using synaptic ?
<sethk> spx2, I just joined #vim, and I'm watching you  :)
<Vaske_Car> Pelo, yes
<spx2> ok sethk
<Pelo> Vaske_Car,  have you enable the extra repos ?
<ongeboren> i have no popcorn, so i'll not join the watching
<Vaske_Car> Pelo, yes
<Pelo> Vaske_Car,  try installing from the cd
<Pelo> just put the ubuntu cd in while synaptic is opened
<leekraft> anybody have advice for configuring a dell 1702FP display / sis mirage1 graphics?
<FunnyMan3595> What's the fastest way to figure out what changes I made to a large set of files?  I can untar the originals in a different directory easily.
<spx2> leekraft have you tried ubuntuforums.org ?
<FunnyMan3595> Speaking of kernel source here, so multiple subdirectories, of varying depths.
<leekraft> spx2, thanks I'm new to ubuntu
<pike_> FunnyMan3595: diff maybe
<FunnyMan3595> pike_: Will diff operate on a directory?
<turner> hello
<turner> I am having problems with my screen resulution
<jrib> FunnyMan3595: diff -Nurp    you only need the -r, but you'll like the rest
<pike_> FunnyMan3595: yeah has a recursive flag
<turner> It seems stuck at 800x600, but I know this monitor can handle 1600x1200
<turner> no options past 800x600.
<Epidemik> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<towel> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Epidemik> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<towel> sweet :o i didnt know about that feature of chat
<Pelo> turner,  you need to edit xorg.conf  manualy to add the rez you need   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<turner> thanks
<DanglyBits> can someone suggest a content mamagement system (plone, drupal etc..)  that works well with ubuntu edgy desktop?
<jrib> !fixres | turner
<ubotu> turner: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TokenBad> if someone wants to run ubuntu server but still use x.org is there a way
<tonyyarusso> TokenBad: Sure, just install X on top of the server install
<drminime> I'm trying to install xubuntu, and getting a "Buffer I/O error on hd1" on several sectors.  any quick way to fix this?
<FunnyMan3595> $explicative $deity...  I just realized that the one kernel source I want the differences on is also the only one that I *didn't* get a tar for.  That one came via git.  $explicative.
<TokenBad> tonyyarusso, ok how would he install X?
<drminime> hdc1
<tonyyarusso> TokenBad: xserver-xorg is the package name
<FunnyMan3595> Ah, well, I should be able to reconstruct the changes, it'll just take a bit longer.
<TokenBad> tonyyarusso, thanks
<FunnyMan3595> Ah, while I've noticed it, any idea why the automatic time synching isn't working for me?  If I call ntpdate directly with one of the servers listed, it works fine.
<pike_> TokenBad: i usually install xinit to launch my session too.
<TokenBad> xinit?
<sethk> FunnyHat, is ntpd running?
<pike_> TokenBad: initializes xwindows
<TokenBad> pike_, ok so apt-get install xinit?
<zombiepig> i'm new to ubuntu, and i think i just screwed my installation up :P can anyone here help me with xgl and an ati radeon adaptor?
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: No, and when I opened up Time/Date *this* time, the autoupdate box had come unchedked.  O.o
<pike_> TokenBad: basically you have a .xinitrc file in your home directory and a line like exec fluxbox in the file. then just type xinit in the console.  yeah
<spx2> levander: is you nickname in any way related to a group marillion ?
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Rechecked it, but ntpd still isn't running, and the time hasn't updated (it's 6 hours off, due to the blasted UTC/Central difference)
<haxality> helo
<haxality> hello, even
<FunnyMan3595> Halo?
<sethk> FunnyHat, is ntpd installed?
<sethk> sorry FunnyHat
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, is ntpd installed?
<haxality> how would I change the text that is displayed when I connect to a computer with SSH
<haxality> or I guess, whenever I log in from a terminal
<viyyer> hi I am trying to configure by bluetooth with ubuntu edgy on my acer laptop
<tonyyarusso> haxality: /etc/motd I think
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Appears to be.  If I sudo it, it exits without message, so there must be *a* ntpd.
<haxality> ah, ty tonyyarusso
<viyyer> dmesg tells me that there is bluetooth device but there is output from hcitool dev
<pike_> haxality: yeah motd. i have a nice little ascii skull in mine :)
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, I'd look at the related configuration files in /etc, to start with
<viyyer> I can't seem to find a usable device for it either :(
<[_miT_] > whats the diffence between the desktop install and the server install?
<auk_> i'm having a horrible time switching gtk themes with firefox; i have firefox-gnome-support installed; any tips?
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: ntp.conf?
<viyyer> any pointers ??
<viyyer> I looked up the wiki . can't seem to find anyone successfully run bluetooth on acer laptops
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, I think ntpd.conf, but check out any files in /etc with ntp in the name
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, you might try /etc/init.d/ntpd start
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Trying...
<towel> Does anyone know if I need to use WPA for wireless using TKIP encryption and authenticating with EAP-MSCHAP v2 with wpasupplicant my only choice to do this?
<[_miT_] > whats the diffence between the desktop install and the server install?
<FunnyMan3595> sudo: /etc/init.d/ntpd: command not found
<tonyyarusso> [_miT_] : Server has a differently compiled kernel and no GUI.
<FunnyMan3595> which ntpd: /usr/sbin/ntpd
<Lam_> are all of the beryl mirrors offline?
<[_miT_] > tonyyarusso: but i could run desktop and just install the stuff i want to setup my "server" with correct?
<tonyyarusso> [_miT_] : Yes, you could.
* tonyyarusso has before
<[_miT_] > thank you.
<BrianG> anyone here have any luck compiling moto4lin on edgy?
<BrianG> i can't seem to qmake
* FunnyMan3595 cheers at himself.  He correctly remembered the ordering for ln -s.   Once.
<lufis> What's supposed to happen in hibernation? Whenever I try it (using Dapper) the screen goes blank but the computer keeps running and won't respond until I restart
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, it's easy to remember.  the final argument is optional, and defaults to the same as the first argument.  that is,   ln -s /etc/abc   creates a symbolic link named abc in the current directory to /etc/abc.  clearly that can only be true with the proper ordering of the args
<Zambezi> Anyone with NEC AD-7173?
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Hmm, thanks.  That might help.
<Zambezi> Anyone with NEC AD-7173 and know if it's found in Ubuntu directly? I'm going to buy a new DVD DL-burner and it should work in Linux without problem.
<zombiepig> anyone able to help me with glx & ati?
<Yggdrasil> how can i tell what my serial port is ? dev/?
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, just a bit of a trick, but it makes it easy to remember.  the file you are linking to obviously has to appear
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: But the other can be implied by the final name of the target.  Right.
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, right.  you need a trick here because the order is backwards, compared to all other commands.
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, of course, if you can remember the trick, you can also probably remember that the order is backwards ... :)
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Yeah.  And compared to the output of ls -l even.
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: I think I keep remembering the right order, then thinking "But it's backwards, so..."
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Hopefully that will stick.  Thanks.
<viyyer> how do I find what is the bluetooth device I have
<viyyer> ??
<niko_m> hey i installed ubuntu after i ran it from the live cd
<Color_Tu> 
<Color_Tu> 
<viyyer> ow would it show up on lspci ??
<viyyer> anyone :)
<niko_m> then i deleted the paritions and wiped my mbr
<niko_m> windows boots up fine like normal
<niko_m> however my lve cd of ubuntu doesn't work anymore why?
<Color_Tu> 555
<cyzie> Color_Tu, do you type chinese ?
<cyzie> viyyer, bluez protocol ?
<metrix> niko_m did you change your boot order in your bios by chance?
<niko_m> i tried twice to boot from the live cd and it just freezes up while loading
<niko_m> nope
<niko_m> it starts booting off the cd then it says loading kernel gets to like 40 percent but then just stops
<niko_m> i had no problem booting from the live cd before
<metrix> I don't know! maybe it's scratched or dirty?  that was my only guess
<viyyer> cyzie, bluez protocol ?? how to?
<niko_m> i tried booting from knoppix to see if it would work and it worked fine
<metrix> It could be the CD
<niko_m> i don'tk know maybe it got dirty
<niko_m> no biggy i think i like knoppix better
<ubun> where's the best place to unpack a .zip file if it's a python program?
<niko_m> i could always burn it again
<ubun> that's not in any repository
<sethk> niko_m, sounds like the cd is bad, or went bad, which does happen
<sethk> ubun, makes no difference, really
<cyzie> viyyer, by default, just apt-get install bluez but i think ubuntu has it by default
<sethk> ubun, I create a directory named python under $HOME, but it's purely a matter of convenience and making it easy to remember
<xuser_> Hi, how can i see the battery from cli?
<ubun> cool
<drminime> hey guys, i'm getting a "buffer i/o error on hdc" when trying to install xubuntu 6.10 - box previously had Win98, hard drive worked fine.  any suggestions besides getting a new hard drive?
<Color_Tu> exit
<Color_Tu> exit
<cyzie> viyyer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sethk> drminime, try disabling DMA during install
<cyzie> xuser_, laptop battery status?
<diskus> xuser_: look in /proc
<sethk> drminime, sometimes you can do this with the BIOS setup.  there is also a kernel command line argument for it.
<ihavenoname>  test
<viyyer> cyzie, will read it thanks
* ihavenoname too
<xuser_> cyzie: yeah.
<ihavenoname>  #sdads
<cyzie> xuser_, acpi
<drminime> thanks sethk - i'll give it a try
<con-man> does anyone here know how to swap my desktops? I have extended desktop using two monitors
<xuser_> cyzie: thx.
<foomanchew> anyone using a dell c610 ?
<con-man> foomanchew: I work for dell, what do you need
<foomanchew> trying to figure out suspend and sleep
<dos000> howdy
<sethk> con-man, you do it in the server layout part of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ihavenoname>  well I am using this http://www.autoitscript.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36410
<foomanchew> con-man, well not sure if suspend working
<ihavenoname>  right now
<sethk> con-man, look for "left-of" or "right-of", and reverse it.
<ragawu> hi. I've borked a change of graphics card. agp slot poss faulty, no onboard video, ubuntu freezes after grub. whats the quickest/easiest way to get the console working and retrieve my emails? Ta
<ihavenoname>  and it works kewl
<con-man> sethk: what do I edit
<sethk> con-man, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<con-man> foomanchew: what happens(or isnt happening?)
<con-man> sethk: i know. what part
<dos000> anyone has quick links to switching between gcc/binutils versions using update-alternatives gcc-4.0.3 is creating a headache in some of the src i am building
<ihavenoname>  want to modify your own IRC client and know abit AutoIt then try this http://www.autoitscript.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36410 kewl XD
<sethk> con-man, search for the string "left-of" or "right-of"  it will only occur in one place, and that's where you change it.
<kel> Are the 1.0-9XXX seris nvidia driver avaiable in the ubuntu repository at all?
<foomanchew> con-man, the when i close it the screen stays active?
<cyzie> kel, use automatix2
<con-man> sethk: there is no such string, let me put it into a pastebin
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | cyzie, kel
<ubotu> cyzie, kel: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kel> What's automatix2?
<jrib> !amaranth | kel
<ubotu> kel: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<con-man> foomanchew: as far as i know, that is set in powermanagement
<cyzie> kel, automatix2 is the succcessor of automatix. you need it to install latest nvidia binary driver
<tonyyarusso> kel: Breakage version two.
<cyzie> tonyyarusso, thanks
<Amaranth> cyzie: No!
<con-man> sethk: http://pastebin.ca/275036
<Amaranth> cyzie: Automatix of any version if not recommended and not needed to install anything.
<Amaranth> s/if not/is no/
<Amaranth> bleh
<cyzie> Amaranth, whatever, i have automatix2 just ine
<cyzie> fine
<kel> Ok thanks I'll try those.
<tonyyarusso> !worksforme | cyzie
<ubotu> cyzie: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sethk> con-man, that's not a dual monitor config file
<mc__> its 5:30 am ,good night #ubuntu !
<con-man> well i have an extended deskto
<con-man> sethk: i have one long desktop
<cyzie> tonyyarusso, thanks
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ThePub> good evening
<sethk> con-man, ok, then I don't understand your question.
<con-man> sethk: the screen things my left monitor is on the right, and my right monitor is on the left
<con-man> sethk: *thinks
<ThePub> con-man: so you need to switch what part of the desktop is on what monitor?
<con-man> ThePub: yeah!
<ThePub> con-man: and what xserver are you using?
<cyzie> Amaranth, if you are talking automatix breaks systems. then in software worlds, latest software mostly break. that is why we have patch and upgrade. IF you want to be stable , use debian stable then ;) or freebsd
<con-man> ThePub: XGL
<foomanchew> what is the diff between sleep and hibernate
<ubun> is fbcon on by default with ubuntu?
<foomanchew> which is more efficient
<ThePub> con-man: what's your setup atm?  have a pastebin of it?
<con-man> ThePub: : http://pastebin.ca/275036
<foomanchew> what is the diff between sleep and hibernate, which is more efficient ? whats the norm?
<sethk> con-man, either you have dual monitor setup, or you don't.  you have to make up your mind.
<con-man> sethk: i do
<FunnyMan3595> Hibernate is basically off, fooman.
<ThePub> con-man: ok, try "horizontal,reverse" instead of just "horizontal"
<metrix> cyzie what they are saying is that when you try to upgrade to the next ubuntu you will probably have trouble (I ran into that with automatix)  easy ubuntu worked better for me...
<con-man> ThePub: k
<sethk> con-man, your config file is not what I expect to see with dual monitors.  you can't reverse the order when you haven't separately defined each monitor.
<cyzie> metrix, i see . thanks.
<FunnyMan3595> foomanchew: In sleep, the computer is still on, uses power, and will lose its state if unplugged.  When hibernated, it can safely be unplugged, as it is off.
<cyzie> !metrix easyubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metrix easyubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyzie> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<foomanchew> FunnyMan3595, so what do most people use for laptops
<bimberi> ubun: 'lsmod | grep fbcon'  (enabled here on my Dapper install)
<ThePub> sethk: yes, you can with the fglrx driver.  it's a "big desktop" setup specific to the ATI driver.
<sethk> ThePub, indeed, but I don't believe you can reverse the order if you use that configuration
<FunnyMan3595> foomanchew: I generally use hibernate, because I can safely put the computer into a bag without worrying if it'll overheat or run out of power before I use it again.
<ThePub> sethk: yes, yes you can :)
<sethk> ThePub, ok, I'll put it differently; you can't reverse the order using the normal X configuration methods.
<Amaranth> cyzie: Automatix breaks machines in ways we (#ubuntu) will not support.
<ubun> bimberi:  says its enabled but when i try to run an app from the console it says 'open /dev/sequencer no such file or directory'
<ThePub> sethk: the fglrx driver can "swap" what part of the big desktop is displayed on which monitor.  only works for a dual-screen setup using big desktop.
<cyzie> metrix, so easyubuntu is another script like automatix ?
<cyzie> Amaranth, are you working for canonical ? ;)
<ThePub> sethk: and this is why I said, his question is specific to his setup.  it's an ATI-specific feature that only works with big desktops.
<sethk> ThePub, tell con-man, not me.  my dual monitors work the way I want them to.
<ubun> who needs automatix, just follow the instructions in the ubuntu docs on 'restricted formats' works perfectly and easily
<sethk> ThePub, ok, I see that.  however, you don't have to use it that way.  you can use the conventional multiple monitor setup with that hardware.
<metrix> cyzie: yes, I doubt it's supported here either, but atleast it uses package management from what I could see
<bimberi> ubun: no idea about that sorry (I don't have a /dev/sequencer here btw)
<sethk> ThePub, regardless, tell him how to reverse the order.
<cyzie> metrix, thanks. maybe next release i will use easyubuntu
<ThePub> sethk: yes, but some people like the convenience of being able to drag windows around their desktop.  :)
<FunnyMan3595> Is there any way to force vi to do a write via sudo when you open it in user mode bya ccident?
<Amaranth> cyzie: No.
<ThePub> sethk: I did.  He quit not too long ago.
<sethk> ThePub, I can drag windows around my desktop
<Amaranth> cyzie: They do not support it either.
<metrix> cyzie n/p
<sethk> ThePub, you don't need any special ati specific configuration to drag windows around multiple desktops.
<ubun> funnyman maybe alias vi to sudo vi?
<Amaranth> cyzie: EasyUbuntu is the same thing, btw. It's not supported, at all.
<ThePub> sethk: then if you're using ati and using fglrx you MUST have it setup using the DesktopSetup feature.
<Amaranth> cyzie: It's just slightly less likely to explode in interestingly horrible ways.
<cyzie> Amaranth, end user normally want easy setup. that is why automatix and easyubuntu are here
<ThePub> sethk: if you do not, then you get a clone display.  period.
<Amaranth> cyzie: I know, I was an EasyUbuntu developer
<cyzie> Amaranth, so i assume your box doesnt have automatix nor easyubuntu ?
<sethk> ThePub, I've set up multiple monitor ATI.  Possibly not with that exact driver, but who cares which driver is used as long as it works?
<FunnyMan3595> ubun: I'm actually considering aliasing vi to a script that checks for writability and prompts to sudo.
<Amaranth> cyzie: But the main things, video drivers and codecs, are being handled in feisty. And no, I don't have either one on my machine
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, bad idea, because if the file is read only, it makes no difference who the owner is.
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, and read only files are quite common.  so assuming that a file is read only because you don't own it is not a great idea.
<Amaranth> sethk: But it's closer to useful
<cyzie> Amaranth, so why do you quit from easyubuntu ?
<sethk> Amaranth, I'm not objecting, just noting options.
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Hmm?  I meant to see if the current user could write to it.
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, yes, I know what you meant
<ubun> same reason all programmers quit anything, time restrictions :P
<ubun> im guessing
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, and, I said, the fact that the current user cannot write is in general not an indication that the file is not owned by the current user.
<Amaranth> cyzie: I wanted it to be an easy way to install/configure things already in the ubuntu repositories, they wanted to do stuff more like automatix.
<magic_ninja> is there an apt-get package for the jre
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Hmm...  If it is owned by the current user, will w! override the no-write?
<Amaranth> magic_ninja: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, yes
<magic_ninja> Amaranth: thank you
<Amaranth> magic_ninja: It's in multiverse as of ubuntu 6.10 (edgy)
<cyzie> mmm... okay. until ubuntu repo has all those easy apt-get install, then easyubuntu or automatix will survive out there
<Amaranth> magic_ninja: That's not the browser plugin, you need sun-java5-plugin for that
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: So a check for the file not being owned by the user would be the Right Thing, then?
<ubun> it's so weird how ubuntu doesnt come with gcc, i've never seen that in linux before, i used to think it wasnt even possible
<cyzie> Amaranth, nice chatting with you. lunch. cu
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, I can't think of a case where it is the right thing to do, no.
<Amaranth> ubun: It does come with gcc
<ubun> i mean by default
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: The idea is that if I'm opening something with vi instead of view, I mean to edit it, so if I can't force-write it, that's a problem.
<Amaranth> ubun: As of Ubuntu 6.10 (edgy) gcc (and everything needed to compile kernel modules) is installed by default.
<ubun> when i type 'gcc' it says command not found
<sethk> ubun, in the sense you are using it, it doesn't "come with" anything.  One (only _one_) installation type choice doesn't install gcc by default
<ubun> cool
<sethk> ubun, other installation sets do.
<ragawu> how could I stop my graphics card from switching resolution after grub? a particular fb/mode combination?
<itfryguy> NUBIE needing help setting up a mock webserver at home using ubuntu and XP... anyone willing to help?
<Amaranth> ragawu: No, grub runs at like 640x480
<ubun> i understand why though, it makes it that faster to install and take less memory
<sethk> ubun, in any event, there is a package "build-essential" that installs the compiler, linker, make, and the stuff you generally need to build (hence the name)
<Amaranth> ragawu: I doubt you want to use that on the desktop
<mc__> !anyone > itfryguy
<ubun> yeah
<mc__> !usplash > mc__
<sethk> ubun, all the distros have a lighter weight, non-developer option on the install that omits the compiler
<DinmO> Hello, gens' instructions state to "If you want a GTK based gens, just type 'make'."
<DinmO> Which does not work despite it having a makefile in the directory
<sethk> ubun, the only difference is that the "desktop" install, which is most commonly used, doesn't include the compiler in ubuntu.  but that's just an install time choice.
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Keep in mind that I'm the only user on this box, so when I open a file owned by someone else, that probably means it's a system file.  I think a prompt to the user to ask if I want to sudo is appropriate.
<ragawu> Amaranth: in the middle of a graphics card switch, agp slot is damaged, ubuntu freezes after grub. gentoo loads fine. I need to force a console mode on ubuntu.
<DinmO> oh wow I had a space in the directory nevermind lalala
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, it's not, because of the reasons I gave.  Many files should be read only.
<itfryguy> mc_  - was that a reply to my request?
<krept`> eat me
<krept`> oops wrong channel!
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, what you are suggesting won't hurt anything, but it suggests a mistaken concept about file permissions.
* Pelo bites krept` 
<mc__> itfryguy: the first one
<[_miT_] > i want to run ubuntu, but i have a skype phone (hardware) that runs windows drivers. what should i do?
<MSTK> hey all
<MSTK> can anyone recommend me a good media player/organizer for Ubuntu?
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, if you want to prompt for sudo when the current user doesn't own the file, then check whether the current user owns the file.  not the read/write permissions.
<magic_ninja> MSTK: amarok is good
<MSTK> seeing as WinAmp doesn't work, I'm at lost at what to do
<MSTK> yeah, I tried Amarok
<magic_ninja> MSTK: xmms is great for just mp3
<MSTK> but for some reason it ends up crashing my system
<mc__> [_miT_] : get another phone
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: I'd caught that, actually.
<MSTK> every time I load my library
<[_miT_] > lol mc__
<itfryguy> cool ... how do i set up samba to allow me to log onto the "server" from my XP machine?
<Pelo> [_miT_] ,   this is the last tinme I will type your nick,  but look up your hardware in the ubuntu forum
<mc__> [_miT_] : or write a driver :)
<ubun> how come 'ctrl+j' doesn't bring up the firefox 'downloads' window like it does in windows? i had to disable it showing the darn downloads window by default when i download a file because it 'stayed on top' of the browser and got really anoying
<DinmO> Why the hell don't they compile stuff before hand?
<mc__> [_miT_] : sorry,i dunno
<DinmO> This isn't compiling right
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, good.  why use a test that works part of the time, when you have one available that works all of the time.  :)
<[_miT_] > Pelo: you've typed my nick before?
<ragawu> itfryguy: thats a long answer
<mc__> DinmO: did you install build-essential ?
<itfryguy> cool
<sethk> DinmO, just about everything is available in a binary package.  what are you building?
<DinmO> I'm pretty sure I did but I will do it again
<Pelo> it's just more annoying them most on this keybaord
<DinmO> I'm building Gens
<DinmO> sethk
<DinmO> It doesn't have a binary available that I know of
<DinmO> at least not on the main site
<DinmO> I'll check synaptic
<MSTK> can anyone help me with why Amarok crashes on me whenever I get it to load my music library?
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Maybe the better check would be a 3-case?  1. User owned (writable or not) - normal.  2. Other owned (writable by that user) - ask if user wants to sudo.  3. Other owned (non-writable) - Warn about the file, ask if user wants to sudo anyway.
<sethk> DinmO, I'm not sure, I don't use it, but I've found most times there is a binary available.  Building shouldn't be a big problem, but it can be.
<ragawu> itfryguy: I know that samba is geared to work almost out off the box, fairly simple config file needs editing in two or three places. good docs on samba site
<itfryguy> is there a good step through instruction list somehwere i can follow?  i know next to nothing about command line in linux
<rajiv_nair> MSTK: tried rythmbox??
<ragawu> hardly any typing needed
<ragawu> good practice
<mc__> itfryguy: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<DinmO> sethk, ah I see, I should probably stop complaining so quickly then
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, if it's writeable by the user, don't use sudo.  don't use sudo where it isn't necessary.
<mc__> itfryguy: there are relly lots of resources out there,you could try google next time :)
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: Right.  That'd go under case 1 again.
<itfryguy> i did... too much info and most of it not on topic for my problem (that i can tell)
<Bakefy> does anyone know where to find the windows programs that are installed with wine?
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, sorry, I missed the word "that" in #2
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: I must have been unclear.  Case 2 is for u+w files owned by others.
<sethk> FunnyMan3595, no, I read too quickly
<RaMbLeR> ok i just got this UBUNTU cd roms sent to me .. can anyone actually tell me what it does? is it like an upgrade for microsoft windows or something?
<mc__> itfryguy: i think there is not yet a solution for your problem
<mc__> RaMbLeR: troll
<RaMbLeR> troll/
<sethk> RaMbLeR, it keeps your beer from staining your table
<itfryguy> i specifically need info about networking XP and ubuntu server
<nothlit> it installs ubuntu from a livecd that you boot
<RaMbLeR> sethk i figured as much
<mc__> itfryguy: first learn the basics :)
<itfryguy> everything i find is about ubuntu desktep
<itfryguy> desktop even
<bimberi> Bakefy: under ~/.wine
<sethk> RaMbLeR, but be careful, that crack pipe will still melt the table.
<FunnyMan3595> sethk: No worries.  Okay...  Hmm, could probably shell-script that, if I could write decent shell scripts.  But I can't, so it'll be perl.
<RaMbLeR> sethk i stopped smoking crackies about 6 months ago so im safe] 
<RaMbLeR> :OP
<towel> Are there any good guis to manage wpa?  I need to setup wpa w/ tkip
<mc__> itfryguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mc__> towel: there is wpasupplicant_gui
<Bakefy> bimberi: thanks!
<towel> oh :o I didn't know it had a gui sweeet
<itfryguy> mc_ that looks like a great link.... i installed a LAMP ... let me read some
<ubun> what purpose do workspaces serve other than to use up all my memory?
<mc__> itfryguy: wiki.ubuntu.com is a great resource
<spx2> i can't believe it
<spx2> i'm banned again from #vim
<mc__> itfryguy: i've got to go to school ,good luck
<spx2> wtf ?
<spx2> i've just been unbanned
<spx2> now im banned again
<mc__> spx2: lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<itfryguy> thanks mc__
<mc__> spx2: so dont spam channel otherwise ... ^^
<mc__> itfryguy: np
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-32-110-30.hsd1.tn.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<writeonlymemory> can someone help me: i just dist-upgraded dapper -> edgy on my laptop and now it won't boot (kernel panic, not syncing; VFS yadda yadda)
<ubun> what's a .odp file
<writeonlymemory> i've tried reinstalling both linux-image and initrd-tools
<aussieahha> hi all - am about to install ubuntu 6.1 on my machine (workshop machine) but wanted to know how to test if my USB ports will be USB 2 or drop back to 1.1 under ubuntu
<starz> ubun, multiple workspaces provide a better way to organize your work area
<Bakefy> bimberi: is .wine hidden?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<starz> but you can choose to just have one... or 32
<ubun> starz i see, that's kinda cool actually
<ubun> have all my multimedia stuff running in one workspace, programming stuff in another, chat stuff in another?
<starz> writeonlymemory, ive found that ive got usb 2 support under ubuntu
<starz> ubun, agreed
<bjoern_> Hi, I'm running a vanilla install of the current stable Ubuntu server and want to install its kernel's sources. What is the correct package name?
<starz> i also run dual monitors so yeah :>
<sethk> aussieahha, boot the live cd, do lspci -v.  that will tell you about your usb chip sets.  If you see EHCI, that's usb 2.0 support.
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<bimberi> Bakefy: yes,  you need to type ctrl-H in nautilus to see it, and use -a with the ls command (in cli)
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<[_miT_] > lol
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<RaMbLeR> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS UBUNTU SHIT?!!!!!!!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<starz> !ops ban RaMbLeR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ban RaMbLeR - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RaMbLeR> fag
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cor7-ppp3357.bur.dsl.connect.net.au]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<aussieahha> thanks sethk
<starz> o.o
<sethk> Bakefy, bimberi    -A is better than -a.  (-A is the same as -a but omits the lines for . and ..)
<cafuego_> that's a bit odd considering the hostmask
<towel> mc: where can i get the wpasupplicant gui?  Am I able to apt get it?
<tonyyarusso> starz: For future reference, you can't put a comment on the factoid.
<Dr_Fate> where is the 64bit ubuntu forum?
<borg> is anybody familiar with the emu10k1 sound blaster driver and volume settings?
<gotit> I want to share my internet on 4 different networks , what do I need, i am currently on windows using usb adsl
<ThePub> sethk: because the other ATI drivers use different options, so it does matter :)
<bimberi> sethk: thanks.  I'll break my bad habits one day ;)
<Bakefy> bimberi: Thanks again... you too sethk
<starz> i believe the kernel souce package is kernel-source-'uname -r'
<shiraz_> hai
<Bakefy> Is there a way i can make .exe files shortcuts on the applications pull down menu?
<starz> borg, yeah
<bimberi> starz: just "linux-source" should do
<starz> bimberi, not taken
<starz> *note
<bimberi> :)
<borg> starz, ya know how i can control the bass and treble? i cant seem to controll them
<starz> ah
<ThePub> con-man: that do it for you?
<starz> right click on speaker icon
<sethk> ThePub, I didn't say you don't have to be aware of which driver you are using.  I said that they are operationally equivalent.  Although ATI probably adds new bugs to the newer version.  :)
<starz> edit > preferences
<borg> starz: alright
<gotit> I want to share my internet on 4 different networks , what do I need, i am currently on windows using usb adsl
<starz> make sure everything from master all the way to synth is clicked
<ThePub> sethk: just configured differently.  the open source and closed carry pretty much the same options, but they are all different as far as configuration :(
<sethk> gotit, in general you need IP forwarding enabled in the kernel and the default route going out to the 'net
<starz> and at the bottom click sigmatel options [should be two of em] 
<starz> then youll have lots of fun stuff to play with
<borg> starz, everything?
<starz> everything.
<starz> you can eliminate them later if you like
<sethk> ThePub, k, I haven't played with ati in a while, as you've probably  noticed.
<starz> make sure all the pcm's are up and all the regular ones are up
* starz shrugs
<gotit> no i mean what kinda hardware i need , soft thing comes after it :)
<starz> youll get it but without that i found that my system was not as loud as i was used to for the same volume settings....
<borg> starz: why the hell are all these "tracks" here? i mean my card doesnt support any of these
<starz> heh probably for software stuff
<starz> or because the driver supports a lot of cards
<starz> you dont need to click on every track./
<drcode> hi all
<starz> all the pcm's and a full set of the front / surround / center etc though
<starz> hi drcode
<viyyer> does ubuntu include the bluez patches for the kernel??
<borg> starz: i dont see any sigmatel options
<roughtrader> hi all, my AMD X2 is supposed to be running at 2.5 GHz, but edgy is forcing it to 2.0 GHz. Before I tuned off powernow! the cores were at 1.0 GHz each. Any idea how to get them to run at the rate specified in the bios?
<starz> eh well click what you do see and run with it
<con-man> ThePub: yeah it did, thanks
<starz> ^_^
<starz> i use the soundblaster 2 personally so i might see a few things you dont.
<ubun> what's a .odp file
<borg> starz: :(
<con-man> im still getting this message
<con-man> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libberylsettings-dev_0.1.3~0beryl2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libberylsettings.so', which is also in package libberylsettings0
<borg> i do have a bass and treble tracks but they do NOTHING
<borg> NOTHING AT ALL
<viyyer> http://www.bluez.org/patches.html I mean these patches
<dos000> anyone can help with update-alternatives ?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I add new user
<drcode> can I make it also root
<drcode> if I have 1 root user?
<gotit> no i mean what kinda hardware i need , soft thing comes after it :)
<starz> drcode, dont pm without asking
<drcode> k
<starz> as to adding a user to sudo yes you can
<drcode> I how?
<drcode> I have one root user, but I want other one to be also root
<starz> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<starz> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<starz> therefore add that user to group admin ^_^
<drcode> adduser test admin?
<starz> this can be done with the gui tools or yes i think that is the correct format for cli
<ubun> is it possible to move currently running applications to another workspace in gnome?
<starz> ubun, yeah right click on the taskbar on that app
<drcode> I have only console
<drcode> sorry
<sethk> drcode, useradd
<ThePub> con-man: great :)  You should check out "aticonfig --help", there are a ton of available options that might interest you.
* borg pisses on my sound blaster driver
<ubun> starz ah, i tried that on gaim and it didnt work but it seems to in other apps
<starz> yes it works in gaim
<ubun> maybe because gaim minimizes to the task bar or whatever
<starz> on the bottom not on the app itself
<drcode> I did "useradd test admin" it still not root
<ubun> oh yeah it does work, just didnt seem to because it had 2 windows for gaim (one for the buddylist, one for the IM window) i had to select first, thanks
<starz> yeah :P
<ubun> speaking of gaim, why does it always have a maximized window?
<starz> drcode, what do you mean
<ubun> and it wont let me minimize it
<starz> it might or might not be able to run things as root
<drcode> well
<drcode> I add user with ppd
<starz> go to system > administration > users and groups
<drcode> ppd
<drcode> pppd
<borg> why is this happening to me
<drcode> that need to run pppd, my problem is that it give me premission denied
<starz> hmm i dont really know much about that drcode
<starz> did you look in the forums at all?
<ubuntu-nr-1> good morning
<ivx> hey is there a command to tell you the amount of ram in a system, i want to make sure it is all there
<borg> good evening
<ThePub> drcode: you want to add a sudo user?
<drcode> yes
<Rageagainstthis> ivs: top
<drcode> nm
<Pie-rate> is it possible to get a configuration gui for the nvidia drivers?
<ThePub> drcode: add the new user to the admin group and logout then back in.
<drcode> I solve it
<drcode> thanx
<ivx> rageagainstthis, thanks didn't think about that
<ThePub> dunno why that was such a problem.
<ubuntu-nr-1> i testing ubuntu my first time
<borg> good evening
<ubuntu-nr-1> good morning
<borg> no it's evening
<Rageagainstthis> is there anyway to "chain" commands in terminal.  example cd home wine f.exe
<borg> fine it's morning... 12:23AM
<ubuntu-nr-1> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<haxality> Rageagainstthis: cd /home/;wine f.exe
<noiesmo> Rageagainstthis, you can chain as follows cd /home && wine f.exe
<haxality> that too
<bimberi> Rageagainstthis: cd /home/blah && wine f.exe
<noiesmo> haxality, hehe
<Rageagainstthis> thanks noiesmo
<krept`> that's not exactly chaining commands though is it?
<krept`> like
<krept`> ls | grep BOOBS
<bimberi> oops, lagging here
<krept`> would be chaining commands?
<haxality> krept`: piping != chaining
<ThePub> krept`: depends on ho wyou define "chain".  What you did was PIPE though.
<haxality> chaining generally implies ordered execution, and piping can cause weird problems if you're not actually trying to pipe the output somewhere
<ThePub> haxality: bah, my slow typing makes me look bad :(
<haxality> hahaha its ok ThePub
<haxality> I'm glad more than one person is responding to people tonight :P
<bimberi> :)
<krept`> is this piping?: mv whatever.txt /home/whatever.txt | rename /home/whatever.txt document.txt
<haxality> yes, krept`
<krept`> ok
<haxality> any time you use the pipe symbol
<haxality> which is |
<krept`> :)
<haxality> wow, random midnight hunger
<krept`> i have that same problem
<ThePub> chew on a finger
<krept`> all day long
<MSTK> can anyone recommend me a good media player/organizer for Ubuntu?  as a new user?
<haxality> ls fridge | grep delicious-food
<MSTK> Winamp doesn't work
<MSTK> so I'd like something similar
<roughtrader> anyone know what the difference is between the ubuntu compiz and the gandalfn compiz repos are?
<MSTK> is there such thing?
<haxality> MSTK: XMMS
<haxality> MSTK: clone of winamp
<ThePub> MSTK: ubuntu comes in Rythmnbox, it's not terrible :)
<po0f> MSTK: If you'd like a WinAmp clone, try beep-media-player.
<MSTK> I don't want a clone, per se
<noiesmo> MSTK, /me uses amarok its a kde app but it runs fine in ubuntu
<MSTK> because I want to move away from my Windows past
<haxality> winamp is a very un-windows program, though
<po0f> MSTK: WinAmp skins are compatible with XMMS/b-m-p, so it'd save you some customization time.  ;)
<haxality> it's modular and easy to upgrade
<haxality> :P
<MSTK> heh
<MSTK> true
<ThePub> MSTK: Rythmnbox is reminiscent of how iTunes works.
<MSTK> i tried rhythmbox
<haxality> po0f: your mention of beep has intrigued me.
<haxality> po0f: is it still maintained?
<MSTK> amarok won't work for me for some reason
<MSTK> crashes every time it loads my music library
<ThePub> MSTK: What's your library consist of?
<po0f> haxality: I don't think 1.x is maintained anymore.
<noiesmo> MSTK, is it mp3's
<MSTK> um, it was organized by iTunes
<po0f> haxality: And 2.x kept crashing on me.
<haxality> po0f: it still looks a heckuva lot more modern than XMMS :P
<MSTK> it's a whole variety of file formats
<nothlit> Winamp 2 clone*
<ubun> what does 'always visible workspace' mean
<ubun> winamp clone minus the bloat/adware?
<po0f> haxality: Yes it does, but I have actually grown fond of Rhythmbox.
<MSTK> so...rythmbox?  XMMS?
<ubun> fond?? rhythmbox??
<haxality> po0f: I'm not a big fan of the whole media library trend
<haxality> I'm stuck in the past, apparently
<haxality> :P
<nothlit> ubun, it means it'll show up on all the desktops, if you use desktops/workspaces
<ThePub> MSTK: xmms doesn't fit well into gnome imo :)  rythmnbox on the otherhand is a gnome application and supports all the media plugins :)
<MSTK> ah.
<MSTK> thanks
<paradox34690> Hey, since you guys are on the subject of a media player, could one of you point me to how to change the system sounds??
<ubun> i dont like the media library trend either, but i like amarok
<po0f> haxality: I used to not be, then I kinda stopped caring; a music player plays music, and Rhythymbox does it for me.  Of course, YMMV.
<haxality> ThePub: of course, I mainly mentioned XMMS as a knee-jerk since he mentioned winamp
<haxality> po0f: of course. thus the huge number of linux media players :P
<MSTK> What about, say, Banshee?
<ubun> i like foobar2000 the best, but it's for windows, love it's simple/light interface with tabs for multiple playlists
<rozbeh> hi
<po0f> MSTK: Is that the C# app?  *eww*
<MSTK> yeah, I didn't quite like the UI
<ThePub> media libraries are great, especially once you start pushing thousands and thousands of songs/movies.
<MSTK> so I should use rhythmbox, then?
<ubun> use whatever you like best, yo uwont know till you try them all
<po0f> MSTK: If I were you, I would use it for now;  there's a reason it's the default.
<haxality> ThePub: I have 9000+ audio files and I still like using playlists and the 'jump' function
<MSTK> and it has iPod support, so that's a plus
<haxality> :P
<ThePub> MSTK: muine isn't terrible either, seems like it has some "issues" though.
<haxality> haha not trying to start an argument or anything, I'm just trying to give the flipside of this discussion
<con-man> gtk says no package cairo found
<con-man> and cairo wont install
<haxality> just occured to me I've been doing the point-counterpoint thing to everything you say
<jsjc> hello
<ThePub> haxality: media libraries are just extended forms of playlist really.  the advantage being it gives you an easy way to store lyrics and such along with your music.
<jsjc> I was trying now my new Atheros card under ubuntu but madwifi is not working....
<jsjc> how I can delete actual madwifi dirvers and put neones??
<ubun> is rhythmbox skinable or at least color changeable
<con-man> anyone know how to install cairo?
<uMISTA> so can i change my gaim themes?
<ThePub> ubun: it's a hig compliant gnome app, it uses the current gnome theme.
<ubun> i see
<fowlduck> anyone here an artist who wants to donate to an foss project?
<uMISTA> trying to install, flash for firefox 2.0 but it will not install, when i use the installer it works then says it not installed any ideas
<Dr_Fate> looking for 64bit channel
<ThePub> ubotu !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uMISTA> !flash
<jsjc> and about wireless information anyhelp??
<haxality> ok random question
<jsjc> madwifi for ubuntu help?
<haxality> if I wanted to write a shell script where I use a password
<haxality> could I point it at a password file
<haxality> instead of storing my pass in plaintext in a file
<haxality> or maybe make it ask for my password
<ThePub> haxality: sure..  `cat /path/to/file`
<haxality> ah excellent
<haxality> thank you
<haxality> wow, I keep forgetting how awesome bash is
<fowlduck> anyone here an artist who wants to donate to an foss project?  I need a logo for a project
<ThePub> bash can totally be made your bitch, the syntax is just a tad heavy imo :)
<Rageagainstthis>  lsmod | grep snd_seq &&  timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os & && wine '/home/rage/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Guitar Pro 5/GP5.exe'  this command gives me a "syntax error near unexpected token `&&'".  I can do them separately  lsmod | grep snd_seq &&  timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os & then open a tab and do wine.  What i am trying to accomplish is making a shortcut for this program so i dont have to create two shortcuts.  So is there a command that a
<ThePub> CSH ftw
<MSTK> sorry for a Media Player question again
<MSTK> but is there any one for Ubuntu
<crimsun> Rageagainstthis: because you have a stray '&' preceding the second '&&'
<srf21c> Hey anyone here have experience troubleshooting Java issues?  I'm trying to run DVArchive (java program for ReplayTVs) and it keeps crashing on launch
<MSTK> that has an organization feature
<MSTK> like iTunes?
<MSTK> where it copies your library to a clean directory
<MSTK> sorted by artist, albums, etc. in folders
<srf21c> sez "DVarchive encountered an internal error at startup"
<ubun> mstk yamipod?
<Rageagainstthis> well i will remove that & and see if it exectures the same
<po0f> Rageagainstthis: What heppens when you change the && after the timidity command to a ; ?
<MSTK> yamipod?
<ubun> i use amarok for an itunes replacement
<ThePub> MSTK: like I said:  rythmnbox
<ubun> but it's kde
<haxality> I will say that amarok is awesome as far as itunes-ish programs go
<srf21c> Command line spits out this msg DVArchive failed to start user interface -- null
<srf21c> java.lang.NullPointerException
<srf21c>         at java.util.StringTokenizer.<init>(StringTokenizer.java:182)
<srf21c>         at java.util.StringTokenizer.<init>(StringTokenizer.java:204)
<srf21c>         at dvarchive.B.A.(BindableServerAddress.java:53)
<srf21c>         at dvarchive.B.H.(ReplayServer.java:233)
<srf21c>         at dvarchive.B.H.(ReplayServer.java:263)
<haxality> and it runs fine on any window manager
<srf21c>         at dvarchive.dvArchive.(dvArchive.java:409)
<haxality> :P
<srf21c>         at dvarchive.dvArchive.main(dvArchive.java:984)
<MSTK> ThePub - is there  aplug-in for that?
<ThePub> rythmnbox is more like itunes than amarok.. amarok has more features.
<haxality> whoa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Rageagainstthis> syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<MSTK> too bad Amarok doesn't work for me, for some reason
<ubun> yamipod runs in linux and allows you to copy files from your ipod to your harddrive in a nice way
<ThePub> Rageagainstthis: use pastebin.
<ubun> but if you just need a player then rhythmbox should be enough
<ThePub> or rather.. srf21c
<tonyyarusso> srf21c: #1, use !pastebin, #2, #java.
<MSTK> ThePub - so wait, there's a plug-in for music library organization in rhythmbox?
<srf21c> doh!  Sorry about that.
<ubun> rhythmbox organizes by default i think
<DBO> srf21c, its ok, now you know =)
<ThePub> MSTK: plugin?  no, organization is a major part of the interface.
<srf21c> So, uh, what is pastebin?
<srf21c> is that an IRC command?
<ubun> use !pastebin to find out ;0
<ThePub> MSTK: rythmnbox is essentially an iTunes workalike.
<QwertyM> MSTK, what's wrong with Amarok?
<srf21c> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MSTK> I meant, like, a system that copies all of your music library to a special directory, with folders organized by author and album
<Rageagainstthis> !pastebin
<ubun> amarok works fine for me in kde
<ubun> er in gnome
<MSTK> Amarok crashes when I try to load my music library.
<ubun> are you sure it's crashing and not just minimizing itself to the task bar or whatever it's called
<QwertyM> strange, I use it to load music from my ntfs and it does it all fine :D
<ThePub> MSTK: oh, idk if it'll do that.  I've always manually managed my audio directory :)
<kwood> could anyone tell me why when i try to install phpmyadmin i get a package not found?
<MSTK> oh well.  I guess I could do that
<MSTK> ubun: no, it crashes
<QwertyM> My arrangement's like Artist > Album > Songs + Art
<MSTK> I have to reboot
<QwertyM> woah... must be something goin hawireee
<Yggdrasil> hello ,  can somone gime a hand , ive got a dell c600 and when i boot us im hanging up on laoding hald daemon and then none of my drives work.. network drives
<QwertyM> hay*
<Dr_Fate> :-)
<con-man> why wont cairo just install
<con-man> damnit
<Skizzo> Whats the off topic chan
<ubun> #ubunto-offtopic
<con-man> gtk requires cairo
<con-man> cairo wont install
<jsjc> qhy qith XGL the scorched3d has non readable fonts?
<ubun> rhythmbox isnt so bad, seems to orgnize by artist by default
<kwood> will phpmyadmin not install via apt-get? the faq says it can yet i get that it couldnt find the package..
<ubun> it's just simple but some people like simple
<QwertyM> jsjc, xgl has issues with 3d-accln apps
<po0f> kwood: Is the package in question installed?
<MSTK> okay.  I guess I'll have to revert to manually managing my library's files
<MSTK> not that it'll be too bad
<kwood> po0f: no clue... i thought apt-get is what installed it..
<QwertyM> i got xmoto and it runs very slow on aiglx
<Pie-rate> is there an easy way to install the nvidia beta drivers? i hear they have a nice control panel
<po0f> kwood: Try installing the application it complains about separately from phpmyadmin.
<poisson> Hi. How can i know if my Graphic Card supports glx?
<QwertyM> !envy | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<kwood> po0f: its not complaining about any other packages... just that it couldnt find package phpmyadmin..
<Pie-rate> ubotu is wrong, envy is a python script
<po0f> kwood: Do you have universe enabled?
<MSTK> hey, does rhythmbox support video?
<kwood> po0f: yup, uncommented the lines just a minute ago... although I did attempt to pull up the urls in firefox.. and i got nothing
<poisson> anyone? :(
<kwood> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<kwood> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<kwood> the space kinda worries me..
<po0f> kwood: Did you `apt-get update` after changing sources.list?
<kwood> po0f: nope.. should i?
<po0f> kwood: Yes.  :)
<kwood> alrighty ill try that
<kwood> thx
<lotusleaf> has anyone here used bootcd before with edgy?
<QwertyM> how do I install mouse pointers ?
<uMISTA> is there a beryl room around here
<lotusleaf> !bootcd
<ubotu> bootcd: run your system from cd without need for disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.53 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 224 kB
<tonyyarusso> uMISTA: #beryl and #ubuntu-xgl
<Roots> I'm running the edgy bootcd right now actually (on my laptop)
<po0f> MSTK: AFAIK no.  Anything I throw at RhytymBox + VLC gives me no problems.
<MSTK> well, that kind of inhibits my iPod syncing =/
<Roots> For some reason ubuntu isn't finding my hard drive, and I can't figure out how to mount it (it won't grant me su access). Does anyone have any ideas on how I can get my hard drive to show up?
<jsjc> QwertyM, is there anyway to fix the issues between XGL and my 3d applications???
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | Roots
<po0f> MSTK: Have you tried gtkpod?
<ubotu> Roots: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<QwertyM> jsjc, i dont know that :(
<belfegorash> what is the difference ?cracker-hacker?
<MSTK> gktpod?
<Roots> Thanks, I forgot about sudo :)
<jsjc> Also I have a question I have a live cd distro called Backtrack that uses madiwifi drivers and my wireless cards works perfect but in Ubuntu the drivesrs that come in the restricted modules they do not work, anyone could help me??
<MSTK> i was going for a whole media player-syncer thing
<lotusleaf> Roots: by edgy "bootcd" do you mean the edgy cd that boots or one you made yourself with the bootcd package?
<QwertyM> how do I install mouse pointers ?
<jsjc> anyone uses dell laptops with the dell mediadirect button?? It is anyone abel to boot mediadirect with grub?
<lotusleaf> Roots: that's why I called !bootcd to be specific
<Roots> I downloaded the edgy dvd iso and burnt it to a dvd, then stuck it in
<lotusleaf> Roots: that's not what I'm talking about :)
<Roots> okay, sorry
<lotusleaf> Roots: np :)
<Mokshu> hi
<MSTK> hi
<po0f> MSTK: I don't have an iPod so I can't comment on RhythymBox's iPod support.
<MSTK> Rhythmbox's ipod support is great
<MSTK> but it doesn't support videos =/
<Mokshu> I've got a problem since today. When I login on my Edgy on the session screen, it tries to start Xorg but then goes back to session choice screen
<Mokshu> I've tried using recovery mode, and it seems i can do a startx as a root, everything works fine. But when I logon with my usual account, Xorg just crash :(
<Pie-rate> YAY most dupes i've ever seen on my reuters: top news list on my google homepage: Chilean ex-dictator Augusto Pinochet dies at 91... 6 times
<ThePub> is it just me or is the initial gnome desktop far more sane and useful than the initial kde desktop?
<MSTK> Guess what, guys?  Chilean ex-dictator Augusto Pinochet dies at 91
<cybermad> do you know software in linux that similiar like AI Roboform in windows?
<cybermad> the software is use for control username, password, etc for website
<econobeing> hey, what's this line from /ext/mailcap do? "application/x-emerald-theme ext: emerald"
<econobeing> i assume it associates *.emerald files with emerald
<po0f> econobeing: Talking about C::B?  I saw your thread on the forums.
<econobeing> yeha
<econobeing> yeah*
<po0f> econobeing: You can ignore it, I did.  :)
<ThePub> econobeing: considering the first line of the description of mailcap using man, that makes sense.
<Mokshu> no idea?
<po0f> Mokshu: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<dabaR> Mokshu: did you do anything to X? do you get an error message?
<econobeing> hmmm, well i looked at some other post and somebody just said to delete the line, so i did that, and i don't get an error now
<Mokshu> no error message appears when I try to log, just a blinking cursor, then session screen again
<po0f> econobeing: I personally would have just commented it if I went that route, but whatever works.  :)
<CowEdgy> is there a movie editing program for ubuntu similar to adobe premier?
<econobeing> yeah i should open it back up and put it back in with a comment
<MSTK> ah.  neither Amarok nor Rhythmbox support video playback
<MSTK> any suggestions?
<Geoffrey3> ah yes, that wonderful router exploit again.....
<CowEdgy> MSTK, try use VLC
<Mokshu> po0f : http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?392
<MSTK> VLC is great, but I was looking for a media organizer type thing
<MSTK> such as WinAmp or iTunes
<sciboy> Yo
<CowEdgy> hmm i dont know if winamp will run under wine
<sciboy> What would i have to do to Jahshaka's configure script to slip a -fPIC in here? g++ -shared -Wl,-soname,libopengpulib.so.1 -o libopengpulib.so.1.0.0 gpumathlib.o gpumathlib_textures.o glsl_objects.o   -L/usr/share/qt3/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib ../../AuxiliaryLibraries/glew/libglew.a -lqt-mt -lGLU -lGL -lXmu -lXext -lX11 -lm -lpthread
<MSTK> I'm not looking for winamp, I'm looking for something new to fit my new Windows-Free lifestyle :)
<po0f> Mokshu: Nothing comes up, and I don't speak French.  (That is French, corect?)
<lupine_85> amarok :)
<sciboy> I thought CXXFLAGS would've been appended to all g++ commands.
<MSTK> doesn't play videos =/
<Mokshu> Hmm, yeah buyt should print a pastebin style file
<firebird619> Are there any music programs that support transcoding files before transferring them to an MP3 player? Winamp has this capability in Windows, I was wondering if there was something similar for Linux.
<po0f> sciboy: What does CXXFLAGS look like now?
<auk_> po0f: yes, it's french, but a terminal output will show up that's in english
<Orangekid13> go online... there's a bunch of sites that convert for free really fast
<sciboy> po0f, CXXFLAGS=-fPIC
<Orangekid13> (to firebird(
<po0f> auk_: I don't get any output.
<Orangekid13> )
<MSTK> so, erm...I'm looking for a WinAmp/iTunes like program that supports video playback and iPod syncing...sorry for the burden
<MSTK> but does anyone have any suggestions?
<po0f> sciboy: Is there a line from a Makefile you could post?
<sciboy> po0f, I mean, earlier in the compile it was appending -fPIC as i wanted, but when it got up to this stage it just stopped for some odd reason.
<firebird619> Orangekid13: I will check into that, I was hoping for a program to install rather than a Web site, but thanks.
<napox> little question, i installed vmware server and i was to run my winxp that on another hard disk. anyone knows how i do that ?
<auk_> po0f: make sure you have javascript turned on
<po0f> auk_: Ahh.
<auk_> :)
<sciboy> po0f, Trying to find the offendor, not having much luck.
<po0f> Well, Mokshu left.
<CowEdgy> what's the program for ubuntu that is similar to nero?
<po0f> CowEdgy: I use GnomeBaker, but K3b is a good one as well.
<CowEdgy> does it write ISOs?
<po0f> CowEdgy: Yes.
<dabaR> !burn > CowEdgy
<po0f> sciboy: How big's the Makefile?
<CowEdgy> thanks
<po0f> sciboy: And is there a link you could give me for reference as to what this is about?
<sciboy> po0f, It isnt' a single Makefile.
<sciboy> po0f, http://www.jahshaka.net
<sciboy> Whoops.
<sciboy> Make that .org
<CryptoMole> hey all
<Surghi> Question: What device holds my extern Harddrive, please?   I did a   tail -f /var/log/syslog   when I plugged it in .... this is what I got     http://85.237.25.101/my_syslog.txt
<po0f> sciboy: And are you having errors with that library, or are you just sating curiousity?
<po0f> Surghi: Try `tail -f /var/log/messages`.
<sciboy> po0f, It's not compiling, and i can't add the flag it wants.
<uMISTA> how can i change the gurb settings?
<Surghi> po0f: does not give me any more info
<CowEdgy> hmm ubuntu is the 1st linux OS i've installed without problems
<po0f> Surghi: Are there no errors output when you plug it in?
<Surghi> no
<Surghi> you saw the same as I saw
<Surghi> and /var/log/messages seems to show the same as syslog
<Surghi> or even nothing new
<po0f> sciboy: I don't feel like registering to download it.
<sciboy> po0f, I didn't, BugMeNot is nifty that way.
<po0f> Surghi: My guess is that it would be /dev/sd*.
<Surghi> normally its   /dev/sde  or  sda  sometimes  1  sde1  or sda1
<Surghi> but its none of them
<Surghi> I try to mount it on MS Windows
<QwertyM> anyone knows how to install a mouse pointer pack I got off gnome-look [jaguar] 
<Surghi> lets see if the harddrive does not work
<po0f> Surghi: Is there another machine you could try this on?
<Surghi> yes, windows laptop
<sciboy> po0f, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/jahshakafx/jahshaka.tar.gz?download
<po0f> sciboy: Thanks.  :)
<pegger> hy
<sciboy> po0f, Anyway, the compile error in question is: /usr/bin/ld: ../../AuxiliaryLibraries/glew/libglew.a(glew.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<pegger> i don't write dvd-r with samsung s182 in the edgy eft. somebody help me
<firefly2442> Kinda OT but do people have suggestions for this problem? Yes, it's homework... http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/3549
<firefly2442> I just want hints, not the answer ;)
<gephalt> Hi folks. Not exactly an ubuntu question- but still will ask here anyway. now when i use #!/bin/bash let "a += 1" in a script and use it, bash does not understand. but it works perfectly from command line
<gephalt> what gives?
<Orangekid13> how does the grub setup work? is ig gui?
<Orangekid13> *is it gui?
<pegger> i try the write with GnomeBaker but it's write UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale settings. Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem,
<gephalt> anyone?
<Orangekid13> i'm a noob and i don't know how to set it up...
<Orangekid13> i have 2 hd's and windows is on one, the other hasn't even been formatted (new machine)
<Orangekid13> i want ubuntu on the other one and i want grub to work right
<somerville32> There is a script to configure grub.
<ThePub> Orangekid13: read through the grub man page, it's worth your time and well written.
<somerville32> Or do as ThePub recommends <g>
<slinky_> Orangekid13: do you have a live cd for ubuntu?
<po0f> gephalt: Works for me.
<Orangekid13> yes
<Orangekid13> what is the grub main page
<Orangekid13> im searching and mainly get wikis and forums
<po0f> gephalt: That isn't all one line is it?
<slinky_> Orangekid13: what version of ubuntu do you have 06.6.1 or 6.10
<Orangekid13> 6
<gephalt> po0f: no. its part of the abs-guide.
<Orangekid13> oops
<Orangekid13> 6.10
<Orangekid13> missed the decimal
<Orangekid13> got the enter key
<gephalt> damned thing- typed it to the letter and even zoomed in to 400% just to check whether I missed anything
<ThePub> Orangekid13: http://info2html.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/info2html-demo/info2html?(grub.info.gz)Top
<slinky_> Orangekid13: I had some problems with 6.10 but i'm new also, I went back to 6.06.1 Dapper Drake, I find it more stable for a beginner
<Orangekid13> well there's some stuff with my mobo i have to be on edgy for
<Orangekid13> driver shiz
<Orangekid13> i just want to know what i'm getting into with grub before i do it
<po0f> gephalt: This is what works for me (; are new lines): #!/bin/bash ; let "a += 1" ; echo $a
<Orangekid13> what's the url for the grub page?
<mneptok> Orangekid13: GRUB has to be on the drive with Windows.
<Orangekid13> k
<slinky_> Orangekid13: I had win xp pro on when i installed Dapper from a live cd and installation went flawless for me by doing the following
<po0f> sciboy: Compiling as we speak.  :)
<mneptok> Orangekid13: (unless you are using SATA)
<Orangekid13> no sata
<sciboy> po0f, Yeah, it appears to be 64-bit related, so you may not run into anything.
<CowEdgy> i'm using SATA
<CowEdgy> it has been ok
<ThePub> 6.10 is really good about setting up your currently installed operating systems.  a normal ubuntu install should be all you really need to do if you're unwilling to educate yourself.
<mneptok> Orangekid13: Windows insists on being installed on the master device on a PATA chain. therefore, whatever bootloader is on the drive with Windows is the one the machine will use. and to dual boot, you need a Linux bootloader (or, at least, it's FAR easier)
<CowEdgy> hmm but i installed dapper first then the alternate CD of edgy
<slinky_> Orangekid13: sorry i'm not using sata and don't want to misinform you
<Orangekid13> i'm not unwilling
<Orangekid13> i just cant find the right site
<Orangekid13> what's the url for the grub main page i was told to read
<po0f> Orangekid13: Do you mean "man" page?
<somerville32> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<towel> Hi does anyone know of any good tutorials or gui interfaces to  configure a wireless card for the following?: Network Authentication: WPA Data encryption: TKIP, Protected EAP (PEAP), Secured password (EAP-MSCHAP v2)... I'm having a lot of problems :[
<Vuen> i accidentally killed kwin, now i can't open a console to start it again. how can i start it from tty1?
<mneptok> Orangekid13: install Ubuntu to that second drive. at the end of the install procedure you will be guided through installing GRUB to the MBR of the primary device and setting up the boot menu to boot both Windows and Ubuntu.
<somerville32> !wireless | towel
<ubotu> towel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Orangekid13> so no weird terminal commands like on the one howto i found?
<Zamber> !newbie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> argh
<Zamber> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<towel> ive looked through there
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Geoffrey2!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<slinky_> Is there any way to install WinXP Pro on another drive on an existing Dapper installation
<mneptok> Orangekid13: no weird terminal commands.
<Orangekid13> k thanks
<po0f> sciboy: It craps out for me on gpumathlib.cpp, I don't think I even got to the spot you were having problems with.  ;)
<Vuen> slinky_: erm, yes, but it's likely to be very complicated
<sciboy> po0f, Are you using QT4?
<mneptok> slinky_: see my above comments about Windows. PATA, and master device.
<sciboy> po0f, update-alternatives --set qmake /usr/bin/qmake-qt3
<po0f> sciboy: No, I just installed libqt3-dev.
<slinky_> Vuen: can you give me a quick overview
<Geoffrey2> sorry about that, I'd previously been logging in through port 8001, I either lost that when I reinstalled or updated to Edgy......
<slinky_> I am running on an old P3 using IDE interface
<po0f> sciboy: Besides libqt3-dev, are there any other dependencies?  Looks like I am missing OGL headers.
<abuyazan> hello
<sciboy> po0f, Yeah, got an nvidia card?
<po0f> sciboy: Yes.
<sciboy> po0f, Got the nvidia-glx-dev stuff? =)
<Pie-rate> is there a .deb for Folding@home?
<Vuen> slinky_: well, the easiest way would probably be to unplug the linux drive, then instal windows to the other drive, then plug the linux drive back in, then add an option to grub that swaps the two harddrives and starts windows via chainloader
<linux4me2u> i just burned the latest ubuntu cd and tried to install and it errors out and say "Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,1)  any idea what that means?
<abuyazan> i want to define keyboard key to switch between two writing languages like (alt + shift) where can i do that
<Yggdrasil> is my serial port ttys0 or ttyS0 ?
<CowEdgy> uhmm.. how do i access and save files on the NTFS of my harddrive?
<Geoffrey2> lesse if I have this straight....gnome is the default desktop manager in ubuntu, and kde is the default in kubuntu....
<sciboy> Yep.
<slinky_> I had XP on and Drapper after but hard drive crashed, I only installed Dapper on rebuild and now want to install XP on another drive both drives are IDE
<neno> hi, i can't put put files into /var/www for apache. Can anyone help me?
<slinky_> ok how do i invoke grub after i reinstall the linux drive
<QwertyM> :(( how do you install mouse pointers in Ubuntu ?
<slinky_> I can disable active boot on xp drive temporarily
<CowEdgy> what are the commands to be able to read/write my NTFS drive?
<QwertyM> neno, yeah its the place
<Ryan`\> is it difficult to setup ubuntu dualboot with existing WinXP?
<QwertyM> neno, use sudo
<Vuen> slinky_: i'm not sure how to configure grub. you'd have to look that up online. i've never had to configure it myself.
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs | CowEdgy
<ubotu> CowEdgy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Vuen> Ryan`\: nope. it's extremely easy
<neno> how do i do that?
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | Ryan`\
<ubotu> Ryan`\: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<slinky_> Vuen: Ok thank you
<CowEdgy> ah.. thanks a lot :D
<Ryan`\> thanks
<Ayabara> anyone running vmware-server under ubuntu? every time I boot it says that vmware is not configured and that I must run vmware-config.pl
<po0f> sciboy: Crapped out at the same spot.
<mneptok> Ayabara: you need to install vmware-tools on the client
<QwertyM> neno, use sudo mv /actual-location /var/www/ to move files into /var/www
<Geoffrey2> CowEdgy, however, it's still suggested you not write to NTFS from Linux if at all possible
<CowEdgy> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sciboy> po0f, Error message?
<neno> thank you very much :)
<Ayabara> mneptok, vmware-tools are installed
<CowEdgy> what are the possible problems on writing to NTFS?
<mneptok> Ayabara: did you then run the Perl script that's being referenced?
<mneptok> CowEdgy: complete FS corruption and loss.
<po0f> sciboy: I needed libglew-dev.
<Ayabara> mneptok, yep. I run it every time I start my machine :-/
<CowEdgy> ouch!
<CowEdgy> ok.. i'll probably just read
<CowEdgy> :)
<sciboy> K
<tonyyarusso> CowEdgy: It's a closed specification, so anything that lets you do it is just guessing about how.  Therefore, nothing's guaranteed to work.  Blame MS for not releasing specs for their FS.
<mneptok> CowEdgy: install the ext3 driver for Windows and use ext3 for shared storage.
<CowEdgy> ext3 is installed on windows?
<slinky_> Ouch! ubuntu does not support writing to an NTFS drive
<CowEdgy> i'm not familiar with it
<mneptok> CowEdgy: no, but there's a 3rd party driver - http://fs-driver.org
<tonyyarusso> CowEdgy: You can get ext3 drivers for windows.  Not by default.
<CowEdgy> oh ic..
<Surghi> question to shellscripting:  I just did:   "ls ./foo/bar/*.jpg"  then "pwd"  then I copied  the path from pwd,  added  /foo/bar/ and *.jpg and set a GIMP in the front.   Can this be made to only 1 command?
<CowEdgy> that would prevent corruption?
<mneptok> CowEdgy: it allows Windows to use ext3, rather than forcing Linux to use ntfs
<tonyyarusso> CowEdgy: Which is generally safer.
<CowEdgy> oh ok... thanks a lot for the info
<CowEdgy> :)
<mneptok> CowEdgy: as ext3 is an open format, the creators of ext3 tools for Windows can do a far better job than someone trying to reverse-engineer ntfs
<Geoffrey2> I believe, strictly speaking, the driver allows Windows to use ext2...
<po0f> Surghi: gimp `ls ./foo/bar/*.jpg`
<mneptok> Geoffrey2: no, it allows ext3
<Surghi> po0f: thank you!   and if I wanted to open all files in kwrite which contain the word  "foo"  (using GREP)
<Surghi> po0f, what can I all do with  |   (the pipe sign)
<slinky_> Vuen: If I install Dapper after I install XP using NTFS on my 320GB drive, I won't be able to write to the XP partition? Am I understanding this correct?
<Geoffrey2> mneptok, ok, then I guess the driver I downloaded only allows ext2....
<mneptok> slinky_: no mater what order you install your OSes, Linux cannot write to NTFS reliably.
<mneptok> +t
<jsjc> Also I have a question I have a live cd distro called Backtrack that uses madiwifi drivers and my wireless cards works perfect but in Ubuntu the drivesrs that come in the restricted modules they do not work, anyone could help me??
<jsjc> anyone uses dell laptops with the dell mediadirect button?? It is anyone abel to boot mediadirect with grub?
<po0f> Surghi: kwrite `ls | grep foo`
<mneptok> a large, seperate partition you use for /home in Linux is the best solution. then mount that partition in Windows when you need to.
<slinky_> I am writing fine to a Vfat32 drive right now, should I use vfat32 for my new XP install, but I won't get encryption on the internet if i don't use NTFS
<i\o> I'm trying to get 3d acceleration working for my sis card but I don't know where to start, what should I do?
<Menisk> What type of SIS i/o
<noiesmo> Geoffrey2, check this http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<Surghi> po0f: so this would only grep files from the current directory, right?
<Menisk> i.o: 630?
<ThePub> slinky_: ntfs is really the only way to go with xp
<Surghi> po0f, thank you very much for your help!
<po0f> Surghi: Correct, add a directory to ls to change it.
<CowEdgy> wow! ext3 is great!
<Surghi> thank you po0f
<i\o> Menisk, I'm not sure.. when I do a 'lspci -v' it says that its 661/741/760/761
<po0f> Surghi: np  ;)
<ThePub> CowEdgy: how's that?  it's EXT2 with journalling bolted on.
<Surghi> CowEdgy, how makes you think so?
<Menisk> i/o: O-o
<Ryan`\> hah
<Menisk> O_o
<Surghi> :)
<Ryan`\> I wish I could get ext3 done on my Cobalt Qube3
<CowEdgy> i've read their site
<CowEdgy> :D
<QwertyM> :(( how do you install mouse pointers in Ubuntu ?
<Ryan`\> I'm tired of 2.2.16.
<i\o> Menisk, any idea?
<Menisk> i/o: Nuh.
<Menisk> Try ubotu
<slinky_> I have my new system coming in a few days and i want to install XP on this system but not lose my Dapper, I have a spare vfat32 drive I am using for storage right now
<po0f> Ryan`\: What distro still uses 2.2?
<CowEdgy> with what i've read, it's nice... (for someone who haven't tried it)
<CowEdgy> :)
<i\o> how?
<Menisk> !3d accelleration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d accelleration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<QwertyM> !mouse-pointers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse-pointers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ryan`\> po0f: Cobalt Linux 6.4
<i\o> !sis
<jara> loslos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jara> ambot
<ThePub> CowEdgy: if you're an average user you probably won't notice much of a differnce between filesystems.
<Menisk> !3d acceleration
<po0f> Ryan`\: Cobalts are SPARCs aren't they?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d acceleration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<QwertyM> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<QwertyM> :p
<i\o> that bot should pm
<Ryan`\> po0f: the Q1 and Q2 are sparc, yes. The Qube3 is x86
<Menisk> !ubotu
<Menisk> :P
<QwertyM> lol
<Menisk> :P
<JoePits> so i just deleted the boot partition becuase im throuhg with windows... how would i go about replacing grub and then filling hte empty space with my ext3
<Ryan`\> po0f: the Raq4 is x86 as well
<slinky_> mneptok: Would the easiest think for me to do is to install xp pro/ntfs on my spare drive first and then reinstall Dapper on my second drive and rebuilt it?
<CowEdgy> ThePub, are there articles i could read on the advantages and disadvantages (comparison) on different file systems?
<Menisk> Whats the difference between i386 and i686
<slinky_> 32 bits hehe
<po0f> Ryan`\: Anything stopping you from compiling your own kernel?
<Ryan`\> yep
<Ryan`\> I have to flash the proms and everything to setup an ext3 kernel
<JoePits> ok i think ill have to use the livecd
<Ryan`\> not only that, I do not believe the later kernels support RAID1
<po0f> Ryan`\: Forgive my ignorance, I haven't seen a Sun machine before, much less used one.
<Ryan`\> You'd be suprised how few have.
<con-man> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libberylsettings-dev_0.1.3~0beryl2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libberylsettings.so', which is also in package libberylsettings0
<po0f> Ryan`\: At least I knew whwt it was, eh?
<QwertyM> oh nvm, found gcursor
<po0f> CowEdgy: It depends on your situation.
<slinky_> Vuen: Would it be easier to install XP Pro/NTFS on my spare drive first and then reinstall Dapper on my second drive and rebuild linux
<Ayabara> CowEdgy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<slinky_> i have all my data backed up with Mondo
<ubun> is nautilus also the entire 'desktop'? not just the program
<dabaR> CowEdgy: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=linux+filesystems+comparison&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<CowEdgy> thanks
<CowEdgy> :)
<po0f> ubun: Yes, Nautilus also draws the desktop.
<ubun> cool
<ubun> cause it was acting just like nautilus acts
<QwertyM> hehe
<devin_> Would it be possible to mount /home in fstab to a seprate hdd?
<sciboy> po0f, Report!
<spx2> can i change contrast in ubuntu ?
<dabaR> devin_: off course, you can mount any partition as your home
<po0f> sciboy: The download seemed to be missing some of it's own files.
<neno> where is apache located in the file system? sorry if it's a stupid question. And how to you use sudo to delete something?
<slinky_> everything I an reading says XP should be installed first :(
<sciboy> O_o?
<dabaR> slinky_: which is true.
<Vuen> slinky_: possibly, yes
<QwertyM> neno, to remove via sudo use 'sudo rm filename
<ubun> i installed xp first, no problems that way
<Vuen> slinky_: xp should definitely be installed first. it's the only real recommended way
<tom_kelleher> is it possible to make my 4th mouse button work in Firefox
<Vuen> slinky_: sorry :(
<spx2> slinky_: ofcourse because XP doesnt care if you have linux and rewrites the mbr so that linux is no more accesible and you will have to overcome this by booting from a live cd and running lilo -b /dev/hda   or something like that
<neno> thank you QwertyM
<slinky_> I'll bite the bullet and just rebuild everything, its good proctice, thanks guys
<QwertyM> neno, apache must be under /usr/share/ ?
<spx2> can i change contrast in ubuntu ?
<ubun> tom_kelleher:  there's a firefox plugin called umm mouse gestures i think
<QwertyM> neno, also, for removing directories you can use sudo rm -r name
<QwertyM> do a man rm
<po0f> sciboy: It errored out on missing headers, openpluginlib.hpp something or other.
<spx2> neno: rm -rf name actually...
<devin_> dabaR i have a 120gb drive now with kubuntu on it but that i rather just use for my /home for ubuntu. would i need to delete all the partitions on it first?
<neno> thanks QwertyM, you've helped me immensely
<neno> thanks spx2
<dabaR> devin_: no, just point to the partition you want in fstab
<spx2> dabaR: can you expalin more ?
<tom_kelleher> ubun ; will that make my side button go back a page like it does in XP?
<Geoffrey2> for me that's both the most novel and perplexing part about Linux....just about any aspect of Linux (file system, desktop, etc) can be handled by any one of multiple applications...coming from Windows, that's quite an adjustment
<QwertyM> wookay spx2 I thought that meant reformat ?
<NoonInSF> Huge problem with ubuntu and internet access. has anyone heard of linux causing a cable modem to log off. Keep in mind the linux machine is not actually connected to the modem it is going through a wirless router.
<ubun> tom_kelleher: dunno i havent used it
<SeyToN> whos running wifi with wpa pass?
<devin_> dabaR well on the drive i want to use for my /home has partitions like 30gb for / and the the rest for /home id like to use all of it for /home tho =/ not sure what to do
<tonyyarusso> SeyToN: Me, via NetworkManager.  Worked right away.
<Menisk> SeyToN: Whats your problem?
<SeyToN> yeah
<SeyToN> just the wpa pass
<NoonInSF> is it possible for my linux machine to be sending messages to my cable modem through the router? or is that impossible?
<majickmann> linux doesn't shut down cable modem...
<SeyToN> well have a look to this
<duncanm> is there a way to get more verbose output from apt?
<po0f> NoonInSF: Are you serving from your Linux box?  Your ISP might not like that, and disced you theirselves.
<duncanm> i'm having trouble upgrading ri1.8 and rdoc1.8
<tonyyarusso> duncanm: I'll bet there's a -v switch.
<SeyToN> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36396/
<NoonInSF> serving? nope preatty sure i'm not po0f
<po0f> NoonInSF: No Apache, FTP, or heavy torrent/p2p traffic?
<majickmann> Why do you believe cable modem is "logging off"?
<NoonInSF> the only thing i've done since a normal ubuntu desktop install was adding support for my airport card.
<NoonInSF> one person on my network playing wow
<NoonInSF> but there were two people playing wow for 5 hours...and they didn't cut that off ;-)
<duncanm> seems like  ri1.8.4-5ubuntu1.2 is busted
<ubun> for some reason sound isnt working when i watchin flash movies on youtube anymore. any ideas why? it was working yesterday (before i installed more multimedia apps/codecs)
<kuto> hi
<kuto> hi
<SeyToN> hi
<jsjc> Also I have a question I have a live cd distro called Backtrack that uses madiwifi drivers and my wireless cards works perfect but in Ubuntu the drivesrs that come in the restricted modules they do not work, anyone could help me??
<jsjc> anyone uses dell laptops with the dell mediadirect button?? It is anyone abel to boot mediadirect with grub?
<boink> hi
<NoonInSF> i just want to make sure that it could not be ubuntu, it's just has happend one too many times for it to be coincidence
<duncanm> dpkg: error processing ri1.8 (--remove):
<duncanm>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<duncanm>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<duncanm> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<duncanm>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<kuto> i installed kubuntu-desktop on top of  my  ubuntu installation. how do i revert back to getting my usplash as ubuntu instead of kubuntu usplash?
<duncanm> that looks pretty weird
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kuto> anyone
<majickmann> duplicate ip addresses can cause problems on network...
<Jordan_U> !usplash | kuto
<ubotu> kuto: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<NoonInSF> can you expand a bit on that majickmann?
<ebryn_> anybody else got their ps3 running feisty?
<Zelda> hey everyone.
<tom_kelleher> ubun: I got it to work with a simple edit of the xorg.conf file
<pegger_> re
<Zelda> hey can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> kuto: Now that I look at it that link is probably more than you need / want to kow
<Jordan_U> *know
<Zelda> I need to know if someone knows where I can get ati video card drivers
<SeyToN> <Menisk> SeyToN: Whats your problem?<--- my network manager doesnt detect my wifi card, take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36396/
<Jordan_U> !ati | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<majickmann> say you have three nodes (pc/linux/router/switch) on network...  a fourth is added which happens to have static ip.
<ubun> tom_kelleher:  how did you get the navigation button thing working exactly?
<Zelda> cause I cant change my resolution higher then 1024X768
<majickmann> and the static ip matches one of the original nodes...
<Zelda> thanks
<Zelda> this is cool. I just installed Ubuntu.
<tom_kelleher> ubun: I found a 'correction' to the xorg.conf file on the forums
<NoonInSF> hmm...don't i've got anything requireing a static ip.
<majickmann> Duplicate ip then congests network with errors...
<tom_kelleher> ubun: simple copy and paste and it works great
<Menisk> SeyToN: Do you have drivers for your card
<NoonInSF> i have a mac/linux/airport router/cable modem
<SeyToN> yes i do
<majickmann> Although I haven't seen very often.. could DHCP have issued a duplicate?
<Zelda> ok where can I get that driver?
<NoonInSF> coudl have.
<majickmann> Can you check for dup ip?
<NoonInSF> if i knew how it could
<tom_kelleher> ubun: specifically this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230293
<ubun> thanks
<majickmann> on linux = ifconfig
<majickmann> on winboze = ipconfig
<Menisk> SeyToN: I have no idea, maybe try pppoeconf and see if it can see the card as an ethernet interface
<majickmann> each will give ip of respective device
<Jordan_U> SeyToN: Did you disable it in network-admin?
<tom_kelleher> how can I install all of the add ons I need for stuff, like flash, quicktime, and video codecs
<PORDO> anyone know of a usb speakerphone that works in linux, or ubuntu by default?
<PORDO> tom_kelleher you need the restricted formats.
<noiesmo> !multiverse | tom_kelleher
<ubotu> tom_kelleher: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<NoonInSF> hmmm.....dont' want to try anything on teh linux machine right now, cuz the wow player would kill me righ tnow if i logged him off.
<PORDO> tom_kelleher that is, for using things like wmv
<Jordan_U> !mp3 | tom_kelleher
<ubotu> tom_kelleher: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeyToN> its enable
<Jordan_U> SeyToN: Disable it, then network-manager will "see" it.
<SeyToN> how do i restart the network manager?
<majickmann> NoonInSF:  when you said the cable modem is logging off...  what happens?   Does the c-m power down?
<majickmann> I understand that troubleshooting now may present problems.
<majickmann> blah...
<Jordan_U> SeyToN: I don't know, there is a way but it might be easier to just reboot
<ubun> after i make changes to xorg.conf do i have to do somethin for changes to take effect?
<SeyToN> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jordan_U> ubun: Yes, you have to restart X, you can do that by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jordan_U> SeyToN: But that won't restart the nework-manager daemon AFIK
<jongt> anyone got 915resolution working?
<SeyToN> ALT-F2 then type: /usr/bin/nm-applet
<Wiseguy> hey guys how can i tell if i have temp sensors on my mobo?
<wellex> i need ubuntu for server
<wellex> can anybody here send me CD
<wellex> ?
<noiesmo> !shipit | wellex
<ubotu> wellex: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<rastilin> wellex, why not download one?
<wellex> my connection to slow
<wellex> my connection to slow
<rastilin> 56k?
<wellex> Ubuntu Server <- i think ubuntu easy than redhat
<wellex> so i choose ubuntu
<wellex> rastilin : yes
<wellex> i have cybercafe, i want my cybercafe use ubuntu as server gateway
<malt> wellex just go to download on ubuntu site and pay like $5 for them to ship you it in a cd?
<rastilin> wellex, A cybercafe that uses 56k?
<Menisk> Wiseguy: Go into your bios and if you has sensors on your mobo it will have a hardware monitor
<malt> wellex ---> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<wellex> malt : i don`t have paypal , did ubuntu accepted e-gold as payment ?
<wellex> :)~
<}DrSlump{> hi to all.... may someone helpme?
<malt> wellex: you can also buy it on amazon.com
<deep__> }DrSlump{: just ask, if someone can help you, he or she will
<malt> wellex ---> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G62IDU/sr=1-1/qid=1153933657/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&tag2=ubuntushipit-20
<wellex> amazon did`nt accept egold dude
<wellex> lol
<rastilin> wellex, e-gold and paypal are hardly reliable, isn't there something better
<wellex> amazon did`nt accept egold dude
<malt> or this wellex ---> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_sw/105-5633997-9440428?url=search-alias%3Dsoftware&field-keywords=ubuntu&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go
<}DrSlump{> i wish to installl ubuntu on my pc, wich is based on an asus p5w dh deluxe mainboard
<wellex> credit card maybe ?
<malt> wellex just search for it on online shops
<wellex> yeah
<wellex> :)
<}DrSlump{> the problem is that ubuntu does not detect correctly the onboard wireless adaptor
<wellex> my server using ECS and ubuntu work on it
<wellex> i mean motherboard
<}DrSlump{> it is based on realtek rtl8187l chip
<Wiseguy> Menisk, there isnt one in my BIOS... but this is a laptop and when i modprobed for i2c-i801 it found a device... so im thinking i might have one
<}DrSlump{> it's an usb2 wireless adaptor.. it works fine under windows, ant i use it to connect to my wireless router
<kamarang> d
<}DrSlump{> how can i do?
<jongt> is there a command to view whats on the default runlevel?
<}DrSlump{> there are official drivers too, here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&ProdID=36&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<}DrSlump{> but i'm unable to install them :(
<Menisk> Wiseguy: thats all i could think of
<Menisk> Wiseguy: Maybe get samurise for windows and see if it can detect a motherboard monitor, because it has a plugin for them
<po0f> jongt: ls /etc/rc5.d
<po0f> jongt: But I could be wrong.
<jongt> isnt there an update-rc.d command?
<jo6n> jongt, you must check the initab
<jo6n> I think the command to update init is telinit
<floating> Wha shold I do? I opened add/remove program, and chose to uninstall 2 programs and install 2 programs, and the add/remove screen seems to be freezed, it might have updated something but not all since it is freezed
<jongt> jo6n, im trying to get 915resolution working and I think i have to add it to default runlvl
<jo6n> may I know which linux OS you are using?
<jongt> kubuntu
<jongt> i think its something with update-rc.d
<jo6n> coll.. if its edgy ie the new version...
<jongt> yea its edgy
<jo6n> its doesn't use the systemV initiailization
<jo6n> ie no rc levels
<jongt> o
<jongt> i used gentoo for a little
<jongt> s0 thats kind of my thinking
<jo6n> hmmm... Believe be you can find a nice documentation in unbuntu's official website itself
<jo6n> L love unbuntu :D
<jongt> eh
<somerville32> I love Ubuntu too!
<somerville32> :D
<jongt> i got this because i realized gentoo wasnt a great rookie distro
<rastilin> jongt, did you use the 700MB install cd or the 60MB one?
<jo6n> well... it depends... gentoo is not that good for a newbie.. ;)
<jongt> Rastilin, 700mb, why?
<rastilin> jongt, Because if you'd used the 60MB, you'd have figured it out much sooner.
<jo6n> btw jongt, can you please explain what you mean by "trying to get 915resolution working".. I am not a genious or geek... I will give out a try
<jongt> thanks
<jongt> i followed the howto for ubuntu and 915resolution
<jongt> edited /etc/default/915Resolution
<jongt> changed the modes in my xorg.conf
<jo6n> hmmm...
<jongt> and thats all
<jongt> and its in /etc/rc5.d
<jongt> so im guessing it tries to start
<rastilin> jongt, hold on, I'm just wondering why you need to install this, doesn't X self-configure with the 915?
<jo6n> rastilin, good question
<jongt> rastilin, it does but im actually on the 945 with resolution 1280x768 but the biggest res i can get currently is 1024x768
<jo6n> hmmm...
<rastilin> jongt, So if I understand right, you have a 945 chip with 1280x768, but you can't select any resolution higher than 1024x768, and it shows up like a 915?
<jongt> your right about the 1024x768, im just using the 915Resolution because that allows it to run bigger resolutions
<jongt> im using the i810 driver
<McBain> hi... can anyone help me with a grub problem?
<rastilin> McBain, yes.
<rastilin> jongt, It might be a problem with the x server's drivers. In any case you should check the configuration file "xorg.conf" and see what resolutions are configured.
<jongt> rastilin, what where you saying about the 60mb install
<McBain> rastilin: i'v looking for a guide on how to reinstall the grub bootloader after having installed windows.
<rastilin> jongt, the 60MB minimal disk only provides command line and a compiler. You're expected to partition your drive, download the stage files and unpack your system by hand. The 700MB livecd is only a recent addition, the minimal disk is how people used to install gentoo.
<rastilin> jongt, Not to mention compiling the kernel, installing grub, configuring it by hand, etc...
<jongt> thats still how it was done last time i did it
<jongt> well cause i think the livecd wasn't working right
<magic_ninja> is there a themes package for gtk?
<jongt> im coming from gentoo, i think its wierd how this is actually harder
<rastilin> jongt, That's a common complaint, it seems to fail a lot.
<jongt> it worked on my desktop but not on the lappy
<rastilin> jongt, I used to use gentoo too, trust me, this is MUCH faster.
<jongt> rastilin, do you know where inittab is?
<po0f> jongt: You used Gentoo thinking all distros are alike.
<po0f> jongt: You found out the hard way they are not.  ;)
<rastilin> po0f, they are, sort of
<jongt> rastilin, yea the package manager here is alot faster but gentoo is quick otherwise
<rastilin> jongt, unless something fails to compile properly, then it's debugging time
<po0f> rastilin: If by "alike" you mean uses Linux as a kernel then yes they are.
<rastilin> jongt, or some libraries fail to link properly and you have to play "find the library".
<magic_ninja> do gnome themes come available via gnome themes package
<jongt> rastilin, yea gentoo was tough but i got everything working ok, then i tried to follow a howto without actually knowing what i was doing and broke gnome
<jongt> does anyone know where inittab is?
<rastilin> inittab?
<jongt> isnt there usually a /etc/inittab
<floating> Wha shold I do? I opened add/remove program, and chose to uninstall 2 programs and install 2 programs, and the add/remove screen seems to be freezed, it might have updated something but not all since it is freezed
<rastilin> Yeah, but apparently not in Ubuntu.
<rastilin> floating, we get it
<rastilin> floating, have you tried terminating it?
<floating> no
<floating> should i terminate ?
<rastilin> floating, well, it might help?
<AstralJava> jongt: My Dapper install certainly has /etc/inittab
<rastilin> My Edgy does not.
<jongt> yea mine neither
<floating> How can I know what name does it have in process manager ?
<jongt> i thought it was pretty standard
<crimsun> jongt: edgy dropped sysvinit and only provides compatibility.
<crimsun> jongt: see upstart.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> jongt: therefore, new edgy installs will not contain an /etc/inittab
<crimsun> jongt: dist-upgrades from prior to edgy preserve /etc/inittab
<jongt> crimsun, gotcha thanks
<AstralJava> Thought it had to do with it, thanks crimsun.
<jongt> maybe i should get dapper
<Zelda> can someone help me get my sound working?
<Jordan_U> Zelda: Do you use flash?
<mneptok> jongt: if you're getting Dapper to avoid Upstart you might as well leave Ubuntu entirely. we'll be using Upstart from now on. either adapt or move elsewhere, i'm afraid. (not to sound harsh).
<somerville32> !sound | zelda
<ubotu> zelda: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Zelda> thanks. Im a new user to linux based stuff. Im going to need help
<crimsun> Zelda: when are you experiencing sound problems?
<crimsun> (i.e., for what applications?)
<Zelda> well I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu on my system. I dont have everything setup right. I need help getting stuff working. I
<Zelda> I am new to the linux community.
<somerville32> Welcome Zelda! :)
<Zelda> and Im trying to read some
<crimsun> Zelda: right, but when did you notice that sound isn't working?
<Zelda> at anytime.
<somerville32> Zelda: Are you trying to play mp3s?
<Zelda> trying to play cds, radio from internet.
<Zelda> I just tried something.
<rastilin> Zelda, mp3 encoded radio?
<mneptok> Zelda: regular audio CDs? or CDs with encoded files?
<Zelda> well radio thats in Amatok
<somerville32> Zelda: Do you know how to use pastebin?
<somerville32> Zelda: Did you get any errors?
<Zelda> no, regular store bought cds.
<crimsun> Zelda: ok, can you open a Terminal (Applications> Accessories> Terminal) and paste the following command? ``asoundconf list && amixer''  Then take the output from that command, and paste it onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<k31th> you guys use irssi or xchat?
<somerville32> k31th, xchat
<FirstStrike> xchat
<mneptok> k31th: irssi and jIRCii
<Zelda> ok crimsun. let me check my sound first.
<SeyToN> xchat
<crisp> both
<Zelda> I switched sound devices.
<floating> I am looking for a lightweight torrent manager for multiple torrents, any tips ?
<rastilin> floating, Azureus is always your best bet
<starz> hey has anyone tried xmms2 ?
<somerville32> !torent | floating
<FirstStrike> azureus isn't really light weight though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !torrent | floating
<ubotu> floating: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<starz> floating, if you dont need _too_ much control try btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado [options from cli bt]  /path/to/dir
<Zelda> ok I have my sound device set to Dell Sound Blaster Live!
<starz> i run inside a screen from the target dir
<starz> also rtorrent is popular
<neno> what's the installation path of firefox? if anyone could help me
<SeyToN> !psyco
<Zelda> I am playing streaming radio from Amarok, and no sound.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psyco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> neno, try 'locate firefox'
<Zelda> I dont think the drivers are installed correctly.
<Zelda> and its not muted, and the volume is up all the way.
<crimsun> Zelda: I'm sure they're installed correctly. It's a volume issue.
<Zelda> ok help me.
<Zelda> please.
<floating> starz: how does it work having multiple torrents at once, like 5 or more
<crimsun> Zelda: I gave you some instructions above; please follow them.
<FirstStrike> It helps the people that are trying to help you when you read what they're telling you to do.
<floating> I tried bittornado, but it wanted to open up many windows, while some guied managers can control them in one window
<floating> text-based client with control in one window for all torrents would be best
<carzzz215> can someone check my sound info on the paste site.....i also have sound problems
<floating> without too many special comands
<crimsun> carzzz215: URL?
<carzzz215> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36403/
<neno> i  tried 'locate firefox' but it's given me a HEAP of entries
<crimsun> carzzz215: you need to compile newer alsa-driver.
<rastilin> neno, those are your firefox files
<k31th> Yeah iv used irssi for years just not sure if i should change over to xchat or not...
<Zelda> Crimsun: Ok, I copied and pasted it.
<crimsun> Zelda: and which URL is it?
<Ayabara> any recommendations on a good graphical svn client for ubuntu?
<starz> floating, ive found it works fine
<Zelda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36404/
<FirstStrike> /usr/share/firefox
<starz> you limit upload bandwidth with --max_upload_rate 20
<starz> and that 20 is 20KB/s
<carzzz215> crimsun, how can you tell?
<crimsun> carzzz215: because I've contributed to that sound driver.
<starz> if you have bittornado in then youve automatically got that.. if not install bittornado-gui and youll have a gui client for when u just wanna start say one
<Zelda> I got my video card working, I dont know how I got it
<crimsun> Zelda: in that same Terminal, please execute this command: ``asoundconf set-default-card Live''
<Zelda> all I did was cut and paste..
<starz> utorrent is awesome for windows but you have tu run it in wine in linux and that makes it suck
<crimsun> Zelda: afterward, you'll need to restart any sound applications.
<floating> i see
<FirstStrike> utorrent just got bought out by the owner of the original bittorrent
<carzzz215> crimsun, actually i have tried to compile the never alsa but it wouldn't compile
<neno> i'm trying to install Macromedia Flash Player 7 for Linux, but i'm not familiar with Linux yet. I tried /usr/share/firefox, but it says it's not valid
<carzzz215> crimsun, can you walk me thru it?
<crimsun> carzzz215: do you have the compile spew?
<FirstStrike> !flash7
<crimsun> neno: please use the version in -backports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FirstStrike> hmm
<FirstStrike> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zelda> Crimsun: Cool! its workin thanks.
<crimsun> Zelda: np.
<Zelda> hrm, what else do I need to know or fix?
<frogzoo> neno: this on edgy? you'd do better with flash 9, imo
<frogzoo> !restricted | neno
<ubotu> neno: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<carzzz215> crimsun, no, it was awhile ago...but i still have the alsa driver in the tar form
<adam__> q: is there a way to turn off word wrap in the terminal? it makes reading logs such a chore, i have no idea why it's even enabled
<neno> i'm using Dapper
<crimsun> carzzz215: I'd recommend you try what has been tagged as 1.0.14rc1
<carzzz215> crimsun,  ok...let me download that one as i have 1.0.13
<Zelda> how do I get evolution symbols to look like thunderbird?
<crimsun> carzzz215: http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/alsa-snap-20061209.tar.bz2
<Zelda> in the taskbar
<Zelda> crimsun: there a way you could tell me if my video card is working properly?
<crimsun> Zelda: can you see anything displayed on the crt/lcd?
<Zelda> yes duh.
<Zelda> I was meaning if my drivers are installed and working.
<crimsun> pretty self-explanatory.
<somerville32> !acceleration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acceleration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> Hmm
<Zelda> for my 3d opengl card.
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I found it once, and am having a hard time tonight but .. what is the command to create a database of the apt archive so I can burn it to DVD and take it to another computer (not connected to the www) and use it to update the applications?
<somerville32> Zelda: glxinfo | grep direct
<Zelda> in the terminal?
<Zelda> $ glxinfo | grep direct
<Zelda> direct rendering: No
<Zelda> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Zelda> no its not working right.
<somerville32> What kind of card do you have?
<Zelda> I have an atiX850 pro
<somerville32> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zelda> I did that. i copied and pasted all that stuff in the terminal.
<magic_ninja> is there a gtk themes package?
<somerville32> Zelda: Did you restart X yet?
<Zelda> no.
<jongt> crimsun, whats the reason for edgy not using inittab?
<carzzz215> crimsun, ok...i downloaded the alsa your linked me too. Can you guide me through compiling it?
<Zelda> thats in there?
* FunnyMan3595 hails crimsun.  Thanks for the help yesterday.  I get to reboot into my newest kernel in a bit, see if I finally fixed the problems I was having with insmod.
<somerville32> Zelda: You need 1) Install the package 2) Modify xorg.conf to use nvidia driver (instead of nv) 3) restart X (or reboot)
<somerville32> Err...
<mcfloppy__> hello
<somerville32> Sorry, thats for Nvidia
<somerville32> Follow the instructions on that page for ATI
<Zelda> heh I am
<Zelda> Im restarting X now I think
<ademan> is GKismet not in the repositories?
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> Press crtl+alt+backspace to start X
<somerville32> Which will kill your graphical user interface (so save your stuff)
<ademan> !gkismet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkismet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ademan> :-/
<FunnyMan3595> Hi, mcfloppy_.  Got a problem, or are you just lurking?
<somerville32> Hi Jono
<jono> morning! :)
<somerville32> Did you see the "Ubuntu is king distro for 2006" article yet?
<carzzz215> crimsun, ok...i downloaded the alsa your linked me too. Can you guide me through compiling it?
<ubuntu[ger] > !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubuntu[ger] > !preview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FSRxc> Hey guys
<FSRxc> I ran into a bit of a situation with ubuntu
<Zelda> it says that Im not authorized to run X server.
<somerville32> Zelda: Press crtl+alt+backspace to restart
<FSRxc> Ctrl alt backspace *shudders*, I ran that and it froze
<FSRxc> Restarted the comp and it now haunts me
<adam__> hello. is there a way to turn off word wrap in the terminal?
<somerville32> adam__ What terminal do you use?
<adam__> somerville32: gnome-terminal
<somerville32> Zelda: wb
<Zelda> thanks
<Zelda> now... what do I do?
<cyzie> any recommendation GUI download accelerator ?
<somerville32> adam__: If it isn't available in the preference menu, then I'd say no
<frogzoo> cyzie: I recommend to learn to use wget
<somerville32> Zelda: Run that command again to see if it worked.
<Zelda> somerville: since I lost all my open windows.
<somerville32> Ah
<Zelda> what startx?
<somerville32> glxinfo | grep direct
<adam__> somerville32: are you serious? who on earth would want word wrap in a terminal?
<cyzie> frogzoo,wget has GUI ?
<somerville32> Zelda: You should never need to run startx manually
<Zelda> direct rendering: No
<Zelda> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<frogzoo> cyzie: I believe there is a gui front end, but the cli is the best
<Zelda> no still didnt work.
<Zelda> but I get better resolution.
<FSRxc> Anyone here convert Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<carzzz215> does anyone know where crimsun went?
<Zelda> nope.
<gebruiker> how do I change my tty console fonts?
<Zelda> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> carzzz215: I'm at work; please be patient.
<frogzoo> gebruiker: 'mono' in font options
<carzzz215> crimsun, oh ok sorry
<malt> is there anyway to block commands in ubuntu os for ssh? or like make it where people can't ping a ip over packet size 1000
<gebruiker> frogzoo, ???
<cyzie> frogzoo, gwget
<somerville32> malt: Yes.
<Zelda> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850Pro] 
<Zelda> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850Pro]  (Secondary)
<Zelda> theres the first step
<frogzoo> gebruiker: sys -> prefs -> font -> fixed space
<gebruiker> no on CONSOLE TTY!
<gebruiker> not terminal!!
<ademan> in kismet.conf in the source line, can "name" be arbitrary?
<gebruiker> *sigh*
<malt> somerville32: how would i do this to where if someone tryed using the ping command with a packet size over like 100 it would echo like This packet size is not allowed.
<somerville32> !caps | gebruiker
<ubotu> gebruiker: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ion-weapon> can I use the new kernels with ubungto?
<frogzoo> gebruiker: actually where linux gets the tty fonts from is a good question
<somerville32> malt: You could create a script that "wraps around" the command
<somerville32> malt: You could do something at the firewall most likely
<somerville32> malt: Lots of different options really
<Zelda> somerville32: check pms
<malt> somerville32: got any links?
<FSRxc> How do I prevent a task that was running when the system shut down from automatically starting when the system starts?
<somerville32> FSRxc: On your desktop?
<ion-weapon> etc init.d scripts are rnu on startup
<crimsun> carzzz215: extract it, cd work/alsa-driver and follow the steps you used previously.
<ion-weapon> remove ones with bad program
<ion-weapon> usign vi
<frogzoo> FSRxc: look in /etc/rc2.d/ & rename the script from S* to K*
<FSRxc> Ok
<FSRxc> Yes on my desktop
<FSRxc> And one thing that I last tried was to restart X
<FSRxc> And it froze, so I hit ctrl alt del
<carzzz215> crimsun, should i uninstall the original alsa?
<jongt> anyone have any ideas why a configured 915resolution and xorg.conf is still giving me 1024x768 resolution when 1280x768 is native
<frogzoo> gebruiker: a quick google points to consolechars
<FSRxc> Now everytime it starts, it'll show the restart X screen
<crimsun> carzzz215: when you install the new driver, it removes the older ones
<carzzz215> crimsun, ok...do i need a new alsa-lib or alsa-utils?
<somerville32> malt: No sorry
<crimsun> carzzz215: no.
<ion-weapon> u prob have config where it can chose many resos
<ion-weapon> and the default is 1024
<ion-weapon> in the file
<ion-weapon> open in vi and comment out abd stuff
<carzzz215> crimsun, ok thanks, i'm gonna try it
<ion-weapon> bad
<ion-weapon> linux is cool
<ion-weapon> is ubuntu able to use recent kernel?
<ademan> how do i figure out the ethernet interface of a specific card?  Or rather I've got an ethernet card and a wireless card, I want to find out if the wireless card is eth0 eth1 eth2 etc    It used to be in system->Administration->Networking, but it doesn't tell you that anymore
<jongt> is edgy worth alot more advanced than dapper?
<ademan> ah, it was in the device manager, just didn't see it
<ion-weapon> ifconfig -a
<ion-weapon> on xterm
<ion-weapon> ifconfig -a|less
<jongt> is there anyway to see if a program is started up with kubuntu
<ademan> jongt: well its got a new version of Xorg, it supports composite with accelerated indirect glx, which rules
<ion-weapon> ps -few
<ion-weapon> guys learn the commadn line
<ion-weapon> cmon
<FSRxc> I'm trying to remember
<FSRxc> lol
<tonyyarusso> ion-weapon: Ubuntu's kernels in apt are not the most recent that you'll find from kernel.org, but they are fairly recent.  Also, you can compile your own if you wish.
<ademan> ion-weapon: i know about ifconfig, it doesnt tell me which one is my wireless card though...
<ion-weapon> it wont be eth0
<tonyyarusso> ademan: Combining the output of ifconfig with that of lspci may be useful.
<ion-weapon> itll be liek wh0
<ion-weapon> or something
<jongt> ademan - is dapper alot of work to get aiglx
<ademan> well it actually was ion-weapon
<ion-weapon> hm
<tonyyarusso> ion-weapon: That's not true.  Sometimes eth0 is your wireless card.  Depends on the setup.
<ion-weapon> so why u askin?
<ion-weapon> ;)
<ademan> jongt: it's impossible with the old version of xorg, well you could use Xgl, but Xgl is a hack
<ademan> ion-weapon: i just found it in the device manager
<ion-weapon> Im used to archlinux
<jongt> ademan, do you like upstart?
<ion-weapon> good for you
<ademan> well it's time to try out kismet
<ademan> jongt: honestly it's transparent to me, and boot times don't feel any faster, but they should be better in feisty
<ion-weapon> postgresql is nice
<ion-weapon> as is php
<ion-weapon> and apache 2.2.3
<ion-weapon> bash is pretty cool
<jongt> ademan, edgy has xorg 7.1, dapper is 7.0?
<pilzig> anyone ever bought at tuxgames.com? are they leigt?
<ion-weapon> I wrote great file accounting program
<pilzig> legit
<tonyyarusso> ion-weapon: All of this is !offtopic, by the way.
<crimsun> pilzig: yes.
<pilzig> okay :)
<ion-weapon> tony so no package maanger way to get new kernel
<FSRxc> Does XGL work on dapper?
<ion-weapon> got to compile?
<pilzig> because im already waiting 1 week for a game
<pilzig> :(
<noiesmo> yes FSRxc
<tonyyarusso> ion-weapon: Not newest.  Newish, sure.
<ion-weapon> wats newest one itll do?
<Zelda> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SeyToN> is there a way to restore the system?
<FSRxc> What's the script name for ctrl alt backspace? I'm trying to find it and switch it to K so that I can start X again
<jongt> Depth in xorg.conf under display is bit right?
<ColdFyre> yes
<carzzz215> crimsun, i tried it but i don't think the compile worked....would you like to see that paste in pastebin?
<SeyToN> is there a way to restore ubuntu?
<ion-weapon> i dont reccomend kde at all
<ion-weapon> use fluxbox
<tonyyarusso> ion-weapon: For released versions (Edgy), 2.6.17.10.  Our current state in Feisty (nowhere _near_ stable) is 2.6.19-7.
<ion-weapon> I say
<ion-weapon> 17?
<ion-weapon> not bad
<ion-weapon> is there  apkg mgr command to get 2.6.19?
<ion-weapon> like a unstable switch?
<ColdFyre> SeyToN:  restore what part?
<SeyToN> the whole thing
<tonyyarusso> ion-weapon: It would involve temporarily enabling feisty repos.  You could ask about that (and the wisdom thereof) in #ubuntu+1.
<ion-weapon> whats that
<FSRxc> How can I rebuild the xorg.conf?
<tonyyarusso> ion-weapon: The channel for development release discussion.
<ColdFyre> SeyToN:  whats broken
<SeyToN> sources.list and wpasupplicant
<ColdFyre> just edit the sources
<ColdFyre> get a working copy off google or something
<ColdFyre> there is no real restore afaik
<SeyToN> source list generator for edgy?
<ColdFyre> if things are way too broken re-install
<ColdFyre> google for edgy osurces.list i guess
<ColdFyre> sources.list rather
<jongt> ademan, was aiglx easy to get goin in edgy?
<ion-weapon> tony are you a ubungto dev?
<eobanb> ubungto.
<eobanb> that's a new one.
<starz> argh
<jongt> haha
<starz> anyone really good at smbmount?
<starz> i keep getting this 19404: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name) error
<jongt> is it possible to have depth 32 in subsection display?
<tonyyarusso> ion-weapon: Nope, couldn't code anything significant to save my life.
<starz> and i know the shared name.. i can even browse it from nautilus..........
<starz> but i need to mount it so xmms can play from it.
<jongt> ademan
<FSRxc> HELP: got into gnome, and it says "Power Manager This program cannot start until you start the dbus system service. It is strongly recommended you reboot your computer after starting messagebus."
<AstralJava> jongt: I don't think so, as you see in X.org configuration, it is stated that 32 is really 24 with something-I-can't-remember-now. So they probably treat 32 in the same way as 24, in that aspect.
<Zelda> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jongt> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<P2500> ... Greetings. Serpentine refuses to record CDs, on the grounds that the recordings have apparently started.
<Zelda> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<echosystm> should i use alsa for an m-audio audiophile 2496?
<pickart> i've had trouble with alsa and audiophile lately.
<pickart> got slow playback.
<linopil> \o
<pickart> so i'm back to my onboard card.
<echosystm> how exactly do you setup alsa?
<echosystm> i cant find any guides :(
<linopil> want my ALT on keyboard back. left ALT+tab not working
<pickart> i did nothing, it set it self up automatically.
<sergevn> echosystm: apt-get install alsa
<batoch> hi, does anyone know a good way to shutdown X without it restarting?  telinit doesn't seem to work
<echosystm> yeah ive got alsa installed already man
<echosystm> :D
<pickart> ok
<Zelda> crimsum: YAY!
<pickart> is audiophile the card being used?
<echosystm> how do i check?
<echosystm> alsa-mixer?
<Zelda> crimsum: dustin@zelda:~$ fglrxinfo
<batoch> echosystm: do apt-get remove --purge alsa
<Zelda> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Zelda> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Zelda> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X850 PRO Generic
<Zelda> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<linopil> shows left ALT is now mod1  = ISO_next_group . don't want that . pls any ideas
<sergevn> batoch: echosystm: was about to say that :P
<pickart> cat /proc/asound/modules
<batoch> lol
<linopil>  want my ALT on keyboard back. left ALT+tab not working
<devin_> I wanna mount my one drive as /home and its under hdb1 but not sure how to do it??
<pickart> linopil, try different keyboard layout.
<echosystm> all i have installed
<echosystm> is
<echosystm> xwindowsystem, blackbox, firefox
<echosystm> and some other basic stuff
<echosystm> no gnome
<echosystm> no kde etc.
<batoch> so does anyone know how to shutdown X completely??
<echosystm> i did apt-get install alsa just now
<linopil> pickart, OK
<pickart> run command cat /proc/asound/modules
<sergevn> control+alt+backspace
<echosystm> where do i go from there?
<echosystm> ok
<pickart> when alsa is installed
<echosystm> it came up with 0 snd_ice1712
<sergevn> batoch: control+alt+backspace
<batoch> echosystm: have you purged it first?
<pickart> ok.
<batoch> sergevn: no, that is only to restart
<pickart> that means audiophile is set up.
<WAYNE_> Hello ~~
<echosystm> why would i purge it? i only just rebooted
<linopil> pickart,  not so easy
<echosystm> err
<batoch> sergevn: I need a total X shutdown
<linopil> shows left ALT is now mod1  = ISO_next_group . don't want that . pls any ideas
<echosystm> installed it i mean
<WAYNE_> I need MyEclipse in Ubuntu~~
<batoch> echosystm: I see
<pickart> ok. did you do the command cat /proc...
<echosystm> yes
<echosystm> like i said
<pickart> yeah
<pickart> ok
<echosystm> 0 snd_ice1712
<pickart> sry
<echosystm> :D
<Hoggs> Ho geez.
<pickart> that should mean that the audiophile card is installed, configured, and set up to be used by alsa.
<echosystm> rightyo
<pickart> do you get any sound?
<echosystm> how doi get to the mixer?
<echosystm> alsa-mixer isnt a command
<echosystm> apparently
<pickart> alsamizer
<pickart> alsamxer
<echosystm> ah
<echosystm> gotit
<pickart> dammit...
<echosystm> :D
<pickart> :)
<echosystm> cool!
<echosystm> let me check if i get audio
<echosystm> *opens porn*
<pickart> the volumes may be turned down, so turn everything up.
<boink> I had an odd experience with audacity
<echosystm> sweet
<echosystm> !
<boink> it didn't work when first installed, but after reboot it worked fine. odd
<echosystm> it works
<echosystm> now
<pickart> congrats...
<echosystm> heres the big question
<pickart> :)
<echosystm> i need to route this computer
<echosystm> via spdif
<echosystm> to another one
<echosystm> lol
<pickart> oh... that's out of my league...
<echosystm> mmm
<pickart> how about the sound, is it "slow", just a little slower than usual?
<batoch> echosystm: whooo, you'd be better of on a different forum man
<echosystm> setting the master clock thing would be a total shit
<echosystm> audio seems fine to me
<crimsun> echosystm: just use netjack.
<echosystm> netjack?
<crimsun> yes.
<echosystm> educate me plz
<echosystm> :P
<pickart> was just wondering if you might get the same problem as i did. i got the sound about one half-tone slower.
<crimsun> echosystm: I don't have time, sorry. Use a search engine.
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> oh
<echosystm> audio over ip doodad
<pickart> hm?
<echosystm> too much cpu :P
<echosystm> im anal about thigns like that
<pickart> well, good luck. goodbye.
<echosystm> i didnt want to run synergy so i have like 5 keyboards here haha
<echosystm> thanks pickart
<linopil> pls someone who really understands how xkb works
<linopil> dont want to bork system because of alt+tab not working
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> can you fix the permissions of a ubuntu/debian system after you did chmod 644 /*
<soundray> linopil: can't you use gnome keyboard shortcut preferences?
<jc-denton> i mean is there a script or so that restores the original permissions
<linopil> soundray, now on kde
<tonyyarusso> jc-denton: Not that I'm aware of...  Was a recursive chmod I'm assuming?
<jc-denton> not sure
<jc-denton> i didn't do it
<jc-denton> but a friend of mine
<tonyyarusso> jc-denton: Take a look at the permissions under any subdirectory and see what they are, to check.
<jc-denton> if you do strace su administrator
<Hoggs> Uhmm...  I can't get Ubuntu OR XUbuntu to boot on my server. <_<
<jc-denton> and then it stops because it does not have permissions to /etc/localtime
<Hoggs> :/
<soundray> Hoggs: it would help if you were a bit more specific
<tonyyarusso> jc-denton: You may have gotten yourself into a bit of a pickle.
<Hoggs> The little X for the mouse loads, then it just stops.
<jc-denton> i didn't do that
<jc-denton> but a friend just asked me
<tonyyarusso> jc-denton: Ah.  Then they might be out of luck then.  (I have no idea how to recover a recursive chmod of the entire file structure unfortunately)
<soundray> jc-denton: check whether permissions on $HOME/.dmrc are still 600. If they are, it wasn't a recursive chmod
<jc-denton> ok
<Hoggs> Err...
<jc-denton> well i just asked because i think that debian maybe has as script or so to restore the permissions
<soundray> Hoggs: check whether any errors are logged to /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soundray> Hoggs: and stop erring. I know it's human ;)
<echosystm> um
<echosystm> how do i get mplayer?
<echosystm> apt-get isntall mplayer doesnt work :(
<Hoggs> Soundray: It's not installed, I'm trying to boot from CD.
<soundray> !software | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<echosystm> i searched there already
<echosystm> + synaptic
<glimmerati> any one plz help.. is there any program to see what bandwidth is using by other users in a same network separatly.. ??
<soundray> !repos | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Robbster> hi all. When I log into my notebook, I get a mesage that NetworkManager couldn't find some resources and can't start. This is making it difficult to get the network settings for the office set up. I'm running a new installation of Edgy (no dapper upgrade). Lenovo Z61m.
<carzzz215> can someone help me with compiling alsa?  It won't work.  Here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36410/
<echosystm> i have universe + multi enabled already :P
<Robbster> the h/ware is detected fine (home wireless works)
<jongt> whytf is 915resolution so hard to get working on edgy...
<mobiu1> heres a noob question...i have one hd..its got xp on it...can i install ubunto onto it without wiping out xp? i dont know much about partions
<soundray> !info mplayer | echosystm
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<soundray> !dualboot | mobiu1
<ubotu> mobiu1: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
* Hoggs pokes at soundray. :<
<soundray> Hoggs: look, you're not the only person here looking for help.
<soundray> Hoggs: have you tried graphics safe mode?
<Hoggs> Yeah.
<glimmerati> any one plz help.. is there any program to see what bandwidth is using by other users in a same network separatly.. ??
<soundray> Hoggs: is the cursor still moving?
<Hoggs> No.
<soundray> Hoggs: you need to try boot options then
<soundray> !bootoptions | Hoggs
<ubotu> Hoggs: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jongt> does kubuntu hate 915resolution
<soundray> Hoggs: and make sure hardware is okay, specifically all the fans running
<Hoggs> Note, I'm a linux n00b. This is my first time.
<soundray> Hoggs: I can tell
<glimmerati> anyone??
<Hoggs> I'll look at those boot options. :)
<soundray> !etherape | glimmerati
<ubotu> etherape: graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-3build1 (edgy), package size 370 kB, installed size 928 kB
<linopil> soundray, found that alt and win default
<linopil> yay alt+tab is back
<soundray> linopil: no need to delve into xkb then, phew
<dreamer> in dapper: when typing in browsers or OOo the pointer (or I mean the straight selecting stripe) acts very strange, I can't see where in a word it stands and sometimes there look like there are like 10 stripes at the same time, does anybody recognise this ?
<somerville32> Yes.
<somerville32> It is a video driver issue
<dreamer> hmm
<somerville32> Try upgrading your drivers
<somerville32> :] 
<dreamer> I have nv atm
<dreamer> I just bought a new card though
<glimmerati> thanks.. I got it..
<dreamer> still using the same drivers as before, I thought they would work ..
<glimmerati> but there is another problem.. I cannot access to the local area network server ... say I can not log in to a certain IP PC.. what should I do??
<somerville32> dreamer: Did you upgrade to Nvidia proprietary driverS?
<dreamer> somerville32: what driver should I use? and how can I update it ?
<Hoggs> Soundray: Any boot option reccomendations? :S
<dreamer> somerville32: nope, I had alot of trouble with those before
<glimmerati> how can I log in to the workgroup computers??
<soundray> Hoggs: could be an apic problem, so try noapic and nolapic
<Hoggs> Alright.
<somerville32> Driver: Try them again?
<dreamer> ok
<soundray> dreamer: you may find something useful in 'man nv'
<frogzoo> who was looking to change the console font earlier?
<glimmerati> thanks for your help with the eatherape.. but the ip I can see in the local Area .. I cannot log in to them.. plz tell me .. ??
<dreamer> not really soundray, the nv-drivers should be okay for this videocard (GeForce 6200)
<soundray> dreamer: I agree, but how does that correspond to my suggestion?
<dreamer> not really, that's the only thing I can find in man nv
<soundray> dreamer: what's the only thing?
<dreamer> only relevant thing, nothing in respect to the problem I'm having
<soundray> dreamer: look at the driver options
<dreamer> hmm
<glimmerati> thanks for your help with the eatherape.. but the ip I can see in the local Area .. I cannot log in to them.. plz tell me .. ??
<soundray> glimmerati: this is for monitoring network usage, not for logging in to anything.
<glimmerati> i need to log in for file sharing..
<P2500> ... For some odd reason, I can't get access to my DVD recorder.
<P2500> It's at /dev/cdrom0
<dreamer> soundray: HW cursor? I really have no idea
<glimmerati> i can see the ip.. i can log in to that pc from windows XP.. but I cannot access from uubunto
<soundray> glimmerati: try Places-Connect to Server
<soundray> dreamer: worth a try
<jakob_dk> Hey, how can i install my raid driver... i got it for linux... just need to know how to install it... :S
<dreamer> soundray: but what is a HW cursor ?
<soundray> dreamer: HW cursor means your graphics card is in charge of handling the cursor. If you turn it off, nv will handle it instead.
<dreamer> hmm, definatly werth a try then :)
<soundray> jakob_dk: there is usually a README or INSTALL in the package
<glimmerati> i already tried it.. and again tried it.. it is not working
<SeyToN> anybody in here with mythtv installed?
<soundray> dreamer: it may only refer to the mouse cursor, not the text one that you have trouble with...
<soundray> SeyToN: is this a survey?
<glimmerati> can I not connect directly to the ip I see from eatherape??
<SeyToN> no
<SeyToN> just a question
<soundray> glimmerati: I already answered that
<echosystm> does azurueus run as bad on linux as it does on windows?
<glimmerati> i know.. it should work..
<iturk> hi there anyone knows any free svn repository ?? by the way berlios.de its out of question they reject my project !! any other one ??
<soundray> glimmerati: no, it shouldn't. etherape is a network monitor application. It's not for establishing connections.
<P2500> iturk: What is your project?
<dreamer> soundray: nope, that wasn't it, I'm trying the nvidia drivers now, hope they work better with this videocard :)
<iturk> P2500: its a chess game they told me that they dont support more games due to lack of resources !!
<glimmerati> no..no.. u didnt understand me.. I know eatherape.. my question was.,. is there any system to log into those ip's which i see from eather ape??
<P2500> iturk: That sucks.
<jakob_dk> soundray: oh ill try
<soundray> dreamer: good luck. I take it you know where to find the ubuntu instructions?
<dreamer> which one ?
<frogzoo> glimmerati: easy way to tell would be run nmap
<glimmerati> no using eatherape.. but may be using other softwere
<nicola> do you know the hotkey to exit xvncviewer while fullscreen ? (to directly exit the program, not F8)
<frogzoo> nicola: alt f4 ?
<glimmerati> is it in the synoptc ??
<nicola> let me try
<soundray> glimmerati: only if the hosts at those IPs are sharing resources
<glimmerati> ok.. and where/how can I get Nmap??
<iturk> P2500: yes looks that open source people dont care about developing something that generates millions of money !!
<soundray> glimmerati: you need to develop some initiative please
<dreamer> soundray: the text-'cursor' seems to work better in OOo
<soundray> dreamer: still on nv?
<nicola> alt+f4 closed this but not the viewer
<glimmerati> yes.. I got NmapFE and Knmap..
<dreamer> soundray: no nvidia now
<dreamer> with default options
<tundejeg> hi
<soundray> nicola: I don't think there is such a hotkey. Stick with F8
<tundejeg> may i ask a question
<frogzoo> !docs | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<soundray> !ask | tundejeg
<ubotu> tundejeg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nicola> ok, thanks soundray
<dreamer> soundray: got to do some mojar studying now, hopefully it will stay on and not crash like before ;/
<echosystm> do any linux firesharing programs support upnp?
<dreamer> frogzoo: why ?
<tundejeg> how do i know that an APACHE is running on my ubuntu linux
<echosystm> or do you ahve to forward ports?
<Hoggs> I give up. :<
<tundejeg> soundray
<tundejeg> pls help me out
<glimmerati> yes.. I got NmapFE and Knmap.... ok.. I will try both of them
<homer_linux> hiya ppl
<neno> hi, i've installed LimeWire for Linux but it won't start up, any suggestions
<Madpilot> tundejeg, have you installed apache?
<soundray> tundejeg: 'telnet localhost 80'. If you get a response, you have a web server running.
<tundejeg> nope
<Madpilot> tundejeg, it's not installed by default - do you want to run a webserver?
<frogzoo> neno: it used to be that the config file was in dos format & had to be converted with dos2unix, not sure if that's still the case
<tundejeg> yes
<soundray> tundejeg: there is some useful info:
<soundray> !lamp | tundejeg
<ubotu> tundejeg: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<homer_linux> hiya installed edgy 64 and now i dont have any graphical boot up screen any ideas whats up
<soundray> neno: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash', answer no to the question
<starz> ummm anyone manage to mount samba folders in fstab ?
<frogzoo> !fixres | homer_linux
<ubotu> homer_linux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> homer_linux: the splash in amd64 doesn't work for me either. Boot without the splash option.
<homer_linux> frogzoo thanks :)
<knoppix> alo
<P2500> iturk: Then you might need to host yourself.
<homer_linux> thanks soundray
<neno> soundray: what do I  do?
<iturk> P2500: i am waiting for the answer of sourceforge
<Upayavira> About to do Dapper->Edgy upgrade. Any pointers to documentation on the process?
<iturk> P2500: i hope that they are not closed minded
<soundray> neno: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst', find the line that says '#defoptions' and remove the string 'splash' from it. Save and run 'sudo update-grub'.
<Upayavira> Ahh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Upayavira> should have read the topic.
<P2500> iturk: I hope so, too.
<tundejeg> how do i install apache to use PHP
<soundray> tundejeg: read the page that ubotu pointed you to earlier.
<boink> yes, that's good
<neno> soundray: what will that do? sorry, i'm really new to all this
<soundray> neno: grub is the boot manager. The menu.lst file configures the menu where you choose a kernel at boot.
<soundray> neno: the menu is configured automatically by update-grub, based on settings from the top of that file, e.g. defoptions.
<neno> soudray: ok, but all i'm having trouble with is LimWire
<soundray> neno: arrgh!
<soundray> neno: wrong person. Sorry
<neno> soundray: thats cool
<neno> can anyone help me?
<soundray> neno: edgy links /bin/sh to the dash shell. Limewire expects /bin/sh to link to the bash shell.
<neno> i'm using Dapper
<soundray> neno: do a 'ls -l /bin/sh' and see what it links to, then
<neno> soudray: it says it links to bash
<soundray> neno: good. Have you got Sun java installed?
<neno> i'm not sure
<voltz> wondering if anyone is having trouble with random playing of songs using Rhythmbox ?
<soundray> neno: install the sun-java5-jre package, then try limewire again
<serge_>  What are the minimum specs for a laptop to do some decent work on it, like browsing IM and IRC.
<serge_> for xubuntiu
<neno> soundray: thank you, i'll try that
<soundray> serge_: I don't know, but I have a Celeron 300MHz with 192MB RAM that works well enough with xubuntu
<serge_> soundray: Ok thx, i have a P3 455mhz with 64 ram, so the bottleneck is the ram i think?
<soundray> serge_: I guess 64MB is roughly the RAM minimum for your requirement
<serge_> soundray: you mean to only "run" ubuntu, not work with it?
<soundray> serge_: you will need a special install CD for that little RAM. Better to get a hold of some extra RAM from somewhere.
<serge_> soundray: Ok thx :), what is that install cd called?
<soundray> serge_: I responded specific to the app requirement you mentioned.
<soundray> serge_: I can't remember, but you can't miss it on www.xubuntu.org
<jongt> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<serge_> soundray: Hmm, my laptop is very very slow when i Browse, IRC and IM.
<soundray> serge_: so you have it already?
<serge_> soundray: yes.
<soundray> serge_: xubuntu I mean
<serge_> soundray: I already installed it.
<Pie-rate> why does anyone even run those dinosaurs with <512mb ram these days?
<Corbeaux> because they usually have them as a spare
<Pie-rate> you save overall on power with a semimodern computer
<soundray> serge_: your question should have been 'My laptop is very slow with Xubuntu. What can I do?' rather than about minimum requirements.
<frogzoo> Pie-rate: because they can?
<boink> pie-rate: sure, even with 128 mb
<serge_> soundray: yeah sorry about that, my english grammer isnt that good :)
<soundray> Pie-rate: maybe not everyone is steeped in money like you
<soundray> serge_: that's a matter of common sense, not grammar.
<Corbeaux> computers are cheap these days though so don't need to be "steeped in money" to have that view
<Pie-rate> soundray: you save overall in power with a semi modern computer, and pretty much anyone should be able to come up with $100
<Zober> Has anyone at all been able to install beryl on the new instal 965 Chipset w/ onboard video?
<soundray> Corbeaux, Pie-rate: you're forgetting that a "semi-modern computer" still costs more than the average yearly wage in many parts of the world.
<Corbeaux> true enough I guess, I'm from the Caribbean :)
<frogzoo> what's with the .au repos? they are s l o w
<Wiseguy> hey guys im trying to print to a printer that is shared on a windows PC... i see my print request come up in the printer queue on the windows box, but it says Error - Printing... what logfile would i look at to determine the problem?
<Jeffm515> HuibertG1||: good news...
<Corbeaux> God doesn't like POMEs!!
<Corbeaux> j/k
<Corbeaux> off 2 work l8rz
<frogzoo> are the .au repos crawling for everyone or just me?
<Wiseguy> ah i think i see the problem :P
<bigmacbb63> hello
<ajopaul_> i have installed a command line version of ubuntu base server! how do i configure net from there!? i skipped configure ur card step during installation?
<Wiseguy> ok im getting the error CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized in my cups error_log
<Wiseguy> i know im using the right username and password..
<soundray> ajopaul_: ethernet and DHCP?
<ajopaul_> i ethernet
<ajopaul_> i jus hv to provide ip addr/gateway nd dns resolvs
<Wiseguy> im getting a new error now in multiples of 3 every 5 secs reading: cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<Wiseguy> does anyone know what any of this means?
<axisme> wiseguy, sure you are using the right ppd?
<Wiseguy> ppd?
<axisme> yes
<soundray> ajopaul_: add these lines to /etc/network/interfaces substituting the right values: iface eth0 inet static \\ address 192.168.1.2 \\ netmask 255.255.255.0 \\ gateway 192.168.1.1
<Wiseguy> what is that?
<frogzoo> Wiseguy: are you doing cups administration from the web page?
<axisme> the file you downloaded for your printer
<ajopaul_> soundray, had done tat wat next?
<soundray> ajopaul_: then add 'nameserver 10.10.10.10' to /etc/resolv.conf (again substituting the proper IP address)
<Wiseguy> i dont think i did download a file for my printer... i chose to use the hpijs driver from the list
<ajopaul_> soundray, and then shud i restart any services like /etc/init.d/networking?
<HeathenDan> is there a program for charting a woman's "fertile days" in ubuntu?
<soundray> ajopaul_: either that, or try 'sudo ifup eth0'
<frogzoo> HeathenDan: that's a woman's choice
<HeathenDan> yeah, my wife's asking me to look for one
<soundray> frogzoo: :D
<Wiseguy> frogzoo, i am using the Add Printer function in the Administration list
<frogzoo> HeathenDan: you can do that in evolution surely
<neno> soundray: hi, i downloaded the java package, but it still wont work.
<soundray> neno: how does it fail?
<sgbirch> dapper cups is driving me insane. It worked so well under breezy
<ajopaul_> soundray, thanx il try that nd get in back hopefully thru irssi! :)
<axisme> HeathenDan, whats it like to have  a geek wife?
<Narada> hi guys; which package does the command mail fall into?
<neno> soundray: I go into the 'Application' menu at the top of the screen, go to 'Internet' and click on LimeWire, but it just doesn't start up
<soundray> Narada: mailutils or mailx
<Narada> thanks
<Narada> and what the hell is feisty herdd 1
<soundray> Narada: no swearing please
<sgbirch> CUPS I have done enable_browsing and enable_sharing on both client and server, enabled Global settings on both. Restarted cups.  Resinstalled cups.  The printer STILL doesnt show up. Any ideas?
<Narada> huh?  okay sorry
<rob> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<rob> its a rc of that
<yango> hi, how do I play m4a files on XMMS?
<soundray> neno: try starting it from terminal. You should see the errors then
<Narada> cool
<HeathenDan> she's not geeky. she leaves all the web thingamajig to me... she's awesome nontheless (looking over my shoulders)
<sgbirch> rob: Are you Rob Taylor?
<rob> sgbirch: no :)
<sgbirch> rob:k
<neno> soundray: how do i start it from the terminal?
<frogzoo> !feisty | narada
<ubotu> narada: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<rob> I think he got it :D
<rob> yango try this:
<niksavel> hey all
<soundray> neno: I don't know.
<rob> !restrictedformat | yango
<Narada> heh yep got it twice!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedformat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob> !restrictedformats | yango
<ubotu> yango: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> neno: depends on how and where you installed it
<sgbirch> One more beg for help ... any CUPS experts online?
<Onore_e_Gloria> i ve a problemi with samba
<rob> !ask | sgbirch
<ubotu> sgbirch: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Onore_e_Gloria> the pc with xp can see the linux files
<Onore_e_Gloria> but linux pc can't see the xp files
<niksavel> can any1 help me ... I have a fat32 partition that becomes read only all by itself during a few minutes of work (it's initially rw)...  and I have to remount it to be able to work again...  the most annoying problem however is that when it gets checked after 30 mounts at bootup I seem to loose all files added to it after the previous check and to add aditionally to the problem a load of previously deleted files appear - and are inaccessible...   any id
<niksavel> eas any1?
<Narada> soundray: what is the difference between those two
<Narada> soundray: mailutils and mailx i mean; because they conflict
<echosystm> when i was installing the nvidia drivers, someone told me to install linux-restricted-modules-(somethinghere)
<rob> Onore_e_Gloria: have you tried going to Places -> Connect to server and entering your Windows PC details?
<echosystm> any ideas what it was?
<neno> soundray: i converted the .rpm into .deb, then ran dpkg
<soundray> Narada: I don't know. Read the package descriptions with 'apt-cache show mailx'
<Onore_e_Gloria> details like the workgroup?
<sgbirch> uboto: Oh .. I just did.  I cannot seem to get printer sharing working under dapper. Worked find on breezy. I have done enable_browsinf, enable_sharing, I have reinstalled cups.
<Narada> soundray: k
<soundray> neno: in that case try 'dpkg -L packagename | grep bin'
<rob> Onore_e_Gloria: you won't need to know the workgroup if you use that
<rob> just host, etc
<neno> soundray: so i just type that into the terminal?
<sgbirch> uboto: I have RTFM every CUPS manual I could find and bought the SAMS book
<sgbirch> uboto: Havent been able to network print since dapper was installed.
<echosystm> anyone?
<echosystm> for nvidia drivers...
<echosystm> linux-restricted-modules-(somethinghere)
<jokoon> Where can I have a penguin ? My dog is just boring me ...
<soundray> neno: yes. It will give you a list that hopefully contains the command you can use to launch limewire from the terminal.
<frogzoo> niksavel: have you checked /var/log/messages for disk errors?
<sgbirch> nvidia-kernel-common
<soundray> jokoon: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jokoon> ah, okay, sorry
<echosystm> apparently nvidia-kernel-common is not ideal
<Pie-rate> jokoon: penguins need special care, and do not make very good pets
<soundray> jokoon: but I reckon Antarctica would be a good place to start looking.
<jono_> Hi all - can someone explain to me how i would change the output plugin of choice in Rhyhmbox ? (I have figured out that OSS will play for XMMS but I prefer the simplicity of Rhythmbox) - TIA
<neno> soundray: it says that it isn't installed
<niksavel> frogzoo: will now
<sgbirch> echosystm: Works for me. I do a ton of multimedia (video). But I dont do 3D
<rob> jonathaN: it will just use whatever GStreamer is using
<mjr> jono_, gstreamer-properties
<soundray> neno: look at the name of the .deb you created. The package name is the part up to and not including the '_'
<gotit> does any one know anything about installing a usb adsl modem
<jokoon> Pie-rate : I heard not so quite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Nc1kvAF3A&eurl=
<niksavel> frogzoo: any ideas what I should be looking for?
<rob> gotit: most do not work with Linux
<jono> jono_: could you change your nick?
<gotit> rob: why?
<soundray> gotit: yes, I know that it's a major pain and that I would get an Ethernet rather than USB modem anytime.
<Darst> jono done
<jono> Darst: thanks! :)
<Darst> mjr is gstreamer-properties done through the command line ?
<rob> gotit: limited driver support, hardware manufactures not releasing specs to create drivers
<echosystm> linux-restricted-modules-$(rname SOMETHING)
<sgbirch> CUPS - How can I check if a CUP server is correctly publishing its printer?
<gotit> I have some files for it to install it but its not working cause of my experiance
<sgbirch> CUPS As a first step towards getting out of CUPS hell I want to figure out if I have a client or a server problem
<sgbirch> The printer doesnt show up on the remote workstations (LTS)
<HeathenDan> aha! i found a program for charting a woman's cycle: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Periodic_Calendar
<rob> hmm..
<soundray> !mencal | HeathenDan
<ubotu> mencal: A menstruation calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-6 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 96 kB
<rob> HeathenDan: married I take it? Me too..
<neno> soundray: it pointed to /usr/bin/LimeWire. So i ran it in the terminal, but it say's i don't have a valid JRE, but I installed it through the Synaptic Package Manager
<gotit> But i have no other choice , have to install it
<soundray> neno: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and make sure it points to the Sun one.
<HeathenDan> yes... family planning is key to a good marriage
<frogzoo> niksavel: anything that mentions timeouts means the disk is failing
<sgbirch> Still looking for CUPS help ... is there a command line tool that will list all remote cups servers?
<soundray> gotit: what's the name of the driver package you downloaded?
<neno> soundray: so point it to the one with Sun in it's file name?
<soundray> neno: yes
<Darst> mjr thank you thank you thank you
<semboy> how do i make the sound higher ?? please help me , i am on ubuntu edgy
<Darst> mjr fixed many problems i was having around this whole concept...
<kling0n> semboy: double-click the volume control and check PCM volume
<soundray> semboy: you mean higher in pitch?
<semboy> yeah
<soundray> kling0n: he means higher in pitch...
<neno> soundray: I have to thank very much for your help, thank you soooo much :D
<kling0n> soundray: yea...
<Arastoo> which is the best router i should buy
<soundray> neno: it must be working, then ;)
<frogzoo> there's a problem with the .au servers - they are running very slowly - don't know as the admins read this chan though
<kling0n> semboy: do you want a general higher pitch? or just in your media player?
<soundray> Arastoo: Linksys WRT54GL (note the 'L')
<neno> soundray: yes, it is. Thank you for putting up with me
<Arastoo> ok
<semboy> kling0n higher pitch
<soundray> neno: you're welcome, and sorry again for setting you off on the wrong track (still embarrassed...)
<kling0n> semboy: that is not very specific...
<semboy> kling0n just tell me how to make it higher
<neno> soundray: That's cool, no harm done
<kling0n> semboy: do you want to have some media files play with higher pitch? or do you want *everything* on your system (incl system sounds etc) to have higher pitch
<kling0n> ?
<Arastoo> soundray: why its the best
<semboy> kling0n yes
<frogzoo> Arastoo: cos  you can run openwrt on it
<semboy> kling0n i am on youtube
<Arastoo> wrt??
<semboy> kling0n and i hear so not well
<soundray> Arastoo: because it comes with enough memory and a wireless radio that is supported by OpenWrt
<kling0n> semboy: I can't  research how to fix your issue if I don't know speficially what you want
<frogzoo> Arastoo: http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware?action=show&redirect=toh
<Arastoo> openwrt??
<Arastoo> ok
<kling0n> semboy: ...
<kling0n> semboy: so you want youtube files to play with higher volume?
<emile> i have an ubuntu(lts) readonly smb share with music. When i try to import the files in rhythmbox on remote client (edgy) i get 'could not read from resource' errors. Copying files using nautilus works with no problem, also the sound files work when using local. Any hints on what could be causing this issue?
<semboy> kling0n I want to hear more clear this is the -> site http://youtube.com/watch?v=M2meZCM4Ols         i just want to hear a little higher
<semboy> kling0n yesss
<ajopaul> soundray: thanx did the net config stuff!
<Arastoo> can i allow only 4 computers on 4 diffrent network with this wrt54gl
<soundray> ajopaul: well done
<kling0n> semboy: run gnome-volume-control and check that everything is turned up
<kling0n> soundray: it seems to be volume after all :)
<sephirot1> hello, all.
<soundray> kling0n: sry...
<kling0n> soundray: :)
<bippi> hi
<HellioN-> Hello.
<semboy> Kling0n okei now turnd up , i hear now better , i want to make it higher
<semboy> Kling0n i guess there is no way :S
<bippi> I upgrated to feisty and now ping 127.0.0.1 doesn't work anymore.. any ideas?
<Arastoo> can i allow only 4 computers on 4 diffrent network with this wrt54gl
<soundray> Arastoo: is that a question?
<Arastoo> ofcourse
<soundray> Arastoo: it helps to use a '?' sometimes
<frogzoo> Arastoo: not with the stock firmware, but with openwrt anything's  possible but it's quite a lengthy process to learn to use it & set it up
<soundray> Arastoo: what kind of router do you need?
<Arastoo> i dont know, i have to share internet to 4 to 8 computer on 4 different network
<soundray> Arastoo: what kind of networks are they?
<Arastoo> simple switch networks
<soundray> Arastoo: all ethernet?
<niksavel> frogzoo: only one timeout msg partaining to hdc...  I only have one hddisk - hda
<Arastoo> i guess
<emile> i have an ubuntu(lts) readonly smb share with music. When i try to import the files in rhythmbox on remote client (edgy) i get 'could not read from resource' errors. Copying files using nautilus works with no problem, also the sound files work when using local. Any hints on what could be causing this issue? <- https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/60326 seems to answer my question (a bug). When will a bugfix be applie
<niksavel> frogzoo: and I believe it's during system bootup
<frogzoo> niksavel: well obviously this isn't meant to happen.... paste the line for the partition from /etc/fstab
<frogzoo> niksavel: yeh, a cd timeout is nothing
<soundray> Arastoo: I'm not sure you need a router at all. Take a look at the Linux Network Admin Guide (http://www.dmsa.unipd.it/andreap/nag/nag.html). Then you'll be clearer on what you need and how to set it up.
<Arastoo> its not even a site
<frogzoo> Arastoo: if you had a lvl 3 switch (vlan capable) - you could do the routing from linux
<niksavel> /dev/hda5    	/home/niksavel/windows/d   vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<soundray> Arastoo: what do you mean?
<Arastoo> its not opening
<niksavel> and I used this one b4: /dev/hda5 /home/niksavel/windows/d vfat users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0
<soundray> Arastoo: you're not copying it correctly. Leave out the ( and the )
<frogzoo> niksavel: what's with the funny character immediately before /home ?
<niksavel> the first one I pasted didn't work as rw at all after initial edgy installadion, only read
<niksavel> tab?
<soundray> emile: you can work around this by mounting the share permanently via fstab instead of using gnome VFS.
<Arastoo> frogzoo lvl 3 switch wats that
<niksavel> so I came here and asked for help, somebody wrote me up that second I pasted
<niksavel> I used that for a few weeks than this problems started
<niksavel> so I tried the original again (from the easy linux howto) and nothing changed
<niksavel> leading me to believe that the problem might be outside fstab
<shivanee> yo all :)
<HellioN-> :,
<niksavel> but this is a pretty solid hdd in a laptop with a ntfs/fat32/ext3 partition
<niksavel> and I only have problems with the fat32 one
<shivanee> need some help to get ubuntu server going, am a absolute newbie
<shivanee> am quite lost with this command prompt :)
<HellioN-> lolz
<soundray> shivanee: it would be better to get your feet wet with regular ubuntu. Server is advanced.
<shivanee> got it installed a in a breeze
<soundray> shivanee: but check out ubotu:
<soundray> !cli | shivanee
<ubotu> shivanee: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<soundray> shivanee: those BasicCommands are useful
<Arastoo> can any one pleaz tell me wats lvl 3 switch ,
<shivanee> from the command prompt, I need 2 know the right commands
<Arastoo> soundray i double clicked it , the sitis not opening
<niksavel> frogzoo: does any of that helpo shed some light on the problem?
<soundray> Arastoo: you've got to show some initiative. I told you what was wrong. Here's the URL again: http://www.dmsa.unipd.it/andreap/nag/nag.html
<niksavel> frogzoo: it's been quite annoying loosing a month's worth of mp3s, a handy collection of wallpapers I spent a whole day on and now even some work documents...
<shivanee> is the ubuntu regular having a GUI, soundray
<soundray> shivanee: yes
<emile> soundray: thnx i'll give it a try
<niere> hi
<Arastoo> oh sorry i am chatting physically too
<wezmurphy> Anyone noticed that GAIM messenger interferes with Flash player in 6.10?
<frogzoo> niksavel: /last niksavel
<niksavel> frogzoo: what?
<frogzoo> niksavel: swap 000 for 0000
<shivanee> want to give ubuntu a try to host my web, email and ftp server
<neno> How do you uninstall a program?
<HellioN-> sudo apt-get remove
<SeyToN> apt-get remove programnamme
<soundray> shivanee: download the Desktop CD.
<lupine_85> neno: in synaptic, or adept, or using apt-get - assuming you installed it using one of the three
<wezmurphy> Perhaps its just the sound then  -  if I'm watching a flash video - then fire up GAIM - the flash player halts and loses the sound - it also stops downloading.
<shivanee> soundray can u pm me please
<neno> i installed it as a .deb file
<nicola> it's a flash issue
<wezmurphy> Thanks Nicola.
<Arastoo> can any one pleaz tell me wats lvl 3 switch
<HellioN-> I have gaim running all the time & never have A problem like that.
<nicola> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<soundray> neno: 'dpkg --purge packagename'
<BlackJack> anybody can tell me, how to completly remove xubuntu? My problem: when I run apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop it only deinstalles the metapackage and not the whole xubuntu
<nicola> get this
<niksavel> frogzoo: okay...   you think that might have been the cause of all the trouble?
<soundray> shivanee: no, I have to go now.
<nicola> wezmurphy, then eventually follow this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<shivanee> k
<mefisto__> I installed ubuntu edgy on an old pc, hoping to get some use out of it, but I can't get it to start up without the screen going blank AND not being able to switch to a console (with ctl-alt-F1~F6). Any suggestions as to what I can do to try to fix this?
<livingdaylight> i want to know if anyone has any experience using Evolution's Usenet - is it a complete waste of time?
<frogzoo> niksavel: now umount & mount it again & see if it works
<neno> soudray: so, if i wanted to get LimeWire off, dpkg --purge limewire-free
<shivanee> can any one guide me on the basic setup of ubuntu server ?
<wezmurphy> Nicola -> standalone or the other one?
<frogzoo> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tonyyarusso> shivanee: specifically?
<nicola> the other one
<frogzoo> shivanee: see install from ubotu above
<wezmurphy> Nicola -> I though my ubuntu came with Flash v.9
<nicola> then you replace that file (libflashplayr.so) in the firefox plugin directory
<frogzoo> wezmurphy: you have to install flash 9, it's not there by default
<niksavel> frogzoo: I did sudo mount -a...  I think that's the equivalent, no?  And it works...   but will it work in 30 minutes, I guess I'll see :)   thanks for your time and help
<nicola> well, supposing you're using firefox, type about:config
<nicola> and you'll discover the plugin version
<shivanee> tonyyarusso got it installed and could login, am interested in knowing how to configure the system and also setup the servers
<nicola> ehm
<frogzoo> niksavel: yep, done & done
<nicola> about:plugins
<nicola> wezmurphy,  about:plugins
<tonyyarusso> shivanee: That depends entirely on what you want to do.
<niksavel> frogzoo: thanks again...  if it stops working again, I'll be back :)
<niksavel> cya all
<frogzoo> niksavel: no probs, enjoy
<kenThomson> i got a 160GB Seagate barracuda, and i want to setup Ubuntu on it! Can someone tell me how to partition most effectively
<tonyyarusso> shivanee: You might start with the Ubuntu Server Guide, at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html or https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/pdf/ubuntu/C/serverguide.pdf
<kenThomson> please note that 1GB of Swap will be on HDD-2. HDD-2 also contains WindowsXP
<wezmurphy> Its definately version 9.  But about:config in FF doesn't show anything containing "flash" || "macromedia"
<wezmurphy> got it.
<hjmills> kenThomson: if you are just using it for general use I would recommend a 40gb / partition and the rest for /home
<Arastoo> frogzoo: can you plz tell me wat lvl 3 switch is
<kenThomson> hjmills: Root is mainly for programs right?
<kenThomson> hjmills: How much space do those require?
<kenThomson> hjmills: I will be installing programs for Designing (2d animation, 3d animation, vector-pixel based graphic software, audio editing etc)
<frogzoo> Arastoo: it's like a smart hub, that can run separate vlans, but not route between them
<hjmills> kenThomson: yeah - root is for programs and stuff and on linux there are many more shared libraries than on windows so the programs tend to be much smaller - you will be fine with 40gb i would think
<frogzoo> Arastoo: google switch + 802.1q
<kenThomson> hjmills: i think 40gb is too large
<kenThomson> hjmills: Don't you think so?
<kenThomson> hjmills: I mean 40gb of programs!!?
<hjmills> kenThomson: the thing that will take the space is the rendering files as they will be large so you may need the space for /tmp unless you render stuff in /home
<Arastoo> ok
<hjmills> kenThomson: that also includes themes and graphics for those programs etc
<livingdaylight> does anyone know whether Evolution is a piece of crap whenit comes to newsgroups. Seems i can't post new messages but only reply, but even then they don't all make it!
<sc4ttrbrain> !synaptic-pad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptic-pad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> kenThomson: I would rather have more space than not enough
<sc4ttrbrain> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kenThomson> hjmills: i wanted to do a 10gb root! What do you say about that?
<sc4ttrbrain> !touchpad
<wezmurphy> KT ->  I've got an 8GB root partition - Blender runs fine.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !synaptics | sc4ttrbrain
<ubotu> sc4ttrbrain: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<sc4ttrbrain> thanks
<kenThomson> hjmills: i have noticed that data expands to fill all space available, so mac space for /home is a top priority
<HellioN-> My / is 20Gb.
<hjmills> kenThomson: I would go for 20 as base ubuntu takes about 8 i think
<Arastoo> soundray: can wrt45gl solve my problem,
<hjmills> HellioN-: how much do you have installed and do you have enough left?
<lepousson> hi all
<kenThomson> wezmurphy: HellioN: What do you guys recommend for root? i need programs for Designing (2d animation, 3d animation, vector-pixel based graphic software, audio editing etc)
<tonyyarusso> hjmills: A default install off the disks with no additional programs or files is under 3 GB.
<nicola> what's the difference between editing "/etc/samba/smb.conf" or "/usr/share/samba/smb.conf" ?
<jokoon> GB not Gb
<jokoon> You don't have 20 Game Boys
<Arastoo> soundray is not even there
<kenThomson> hjmills: would you say <20gb for / is not enough
<livingdaylight> does anyone know whether Evolution is a piece of crap whenit comes to newsgroups. Seems i can't post new messages but only reply, but even then they don't all make it!
<hjmills> tonyyarusso: oh - where the hell did I get 8 gb from then?
<lepousson> anyone has ever tried to set up a dvb-t tv tuner under ubuntu 6.10 ? if yes please help me because i can't get mine working
<Vorbote> nicola: /usr/share/samba/smb.conf is an example file
<HellioN-> hjmills, I have about 13 Gb free.
<nicola> thanks Vorbote
<tonyyarusso> hjmills: Wisdom?  Someone assuming you actually wanted to so something with the system afterwards no doubt.  ;)
<mefisto__> I installed ubuntu edgy on an old pc, hoping to get some use out of it, but I can't get it to start up without the screen going blank AND not being able to switch to a console (with ctl-alt-F1~F6). Any suggestions as to what I can do to try to fix this?
<frogzoo> it really depends what you have on / - 500meg is ample if you have separate /var, /usr, /home, /tmp
<hjmills> kenThomson: on my server I have used about 20gb and the same on my laptop accordign to df
<frogzoo> !fixres | mefisto__
<ubotu> mefisto__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wezmurphy> 8 gig is fine - put the rest on a /home partition - and you know what - you shouldn't have the only copy of anything on your computer - buy some CDrs and back up you /home
<kenThomson> hjmills: i would repeat, Would you say that <20GB for / is not enough? (for designing needs)
<hjmills> kenThomson: i would reccommend 20 gb just so you dont find yourself wanting later
<wezmurphy> Bear in mind that Ubuntu version X.X will be coming out soon - so you'll probably want to hose the root partition and upgrade to that.
<kenThomson> frogzoo: i dont have anything seperate except /home
<hjmills> kenThomson: its much easier to add an external hdd for the media rather than having to repartion
<mefisto__> ubotu: I can't get a console after the blank screen.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I can't get a console after the blank screen. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wezmurphy> It isn't like you write a partition table and its a permanent change - you can reformat everything in a few weeks and do it all again.
<kenThomson> wezmurphy: Designing needs, seperate home, what is minimum and max space for /?
<frogzoo> kenThomson: then you have to reserve maybe 5gig for /usr & whatver for /var (sizable if you're running a webserver)
<hjmills> kenThomson: on my home pc I have an 80gb disk with 2gb swap, 30gb music (to match my zen) and the rest as root but Im only using 12%
<kling0n> kenThomson: that depends where you choose to put /var and /tmp
<semboy> i am trying to play counter-strike:source i need a older driver , can someone tell me what older driver do i need  (the version) , i installd an newer nvidia driver :( and that wont work for me
<kling0n> kenThomson: and /usr of course
<frogzoo> kenThomson: also one or two gig for swap
<sc4ttrbrain> tonyyarusso: how to configure synaptics? after last update,it become insensitive...?
<wezmurphy> TWO partitions - keep it simple - 1 for / and 1 for /home.
<tonyyarusso> sc4ttrbrain: Does that page not discuss that?
<wezmurphy> Minimum 5GB maximum 100 GB. for /
<citek> Can someone help? How do i turn my screen saver off for ubuntu?
<HellioN-> I use 2 HDD's, One for / & one for /home
<citek> Gnome
<wezmurphy> System->Adinistration->screen saver
<tonyyarusso> citek: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<citek> Not there!
<wezmurphy> my bad
<wezmurphy> :)
<hjmills> while we are talkin about partitions, if i had a seperate partition for /usr and reinstalled would it just pick up all my programs?
<kling0n> kenThomson: i'd recommend at least 250 for /var+/tmp and about 120 for / if you put /usr and /home on another partition, you should be fine
<wezmurphy> citek -> google the question!
<kling0n> kenThomson: hint: man ln
<citek> wezmurphy -> I have!
* constrictor thinks Rythmbox is really good
<sc4ttrbrain> tonyyarusso: i think its bit old, i dont see its for edgy
<kenThomson> wezmurphy: frogzoo: klingOn: hjmills: HellioN: I am having 1gb swap on other HDD, and the rest 160GB is unpartitioned, i need to setup only two partitions on the new HDD (160gb), 1. / and the other 2./home (i dont need other partitions for /var or whatever /tmp). My needs are designing, programs for Designing (2d animation, 3d animation, vector-pixel based graphic software, audio editing etc)
<frogzoo> hjmills: except the package mgr won't have a clue what's installed
<tonyyarusso> sc4ttrbrain: I wouldn't think it would matter...Xorg configs haven't changed that much.
<wezmurphy> Try xscreensaver
<wezmurphy> from a command prompt
<citek> k
<citek> xscreensaver: 06:48:00: already running on display :0.0 (window 0x2200251)
<citek>  from process 21644 (citek@Citek-ROOTBOX).
<HellioN-> /dev/null   :o
<kling0n> kenThomson: I'd make 20-25 gig for / and the rest for /home
<semboy> "please boot into runlevel 3 by specifying "3" as kernel boot " what does it mean please boot into runlevel :S
<kling0n> kenThomson: that leaves ample space for applications and gives you most of the storage for your data
<frogzoo> kenThomson: lvm & raid are also an option, just depends how much fiddling you want to do
<kenThomson> please suggest a partitioning scheme for me. And moreover tell me what would i do if i ran out of space for /?
<kenThomson> frogzoo: please dont complex matter for me
<kling0n> kenThomson: if that happened, parted is your friend.. it will let you resize and move partitions without damaging data
<kenThomson> klingOn: i was thinking about <20gb
<kling0n> kenThomson: backup is always important
<tonyyarusso> kling0n: Only to an extent
<kling0n> kenThomson: that is definitely realistic
<kling0n> tonyyarusso: yes..
<kling0n> tonyyarusso: there are limitations
<semboy> "please boot into runlevel 3 by specifying "3" as kernel boot " what does it mean please boot into runlevel , i am trying to download nvidia driver to an older version
<sc4ttrbrain> igot this error when running qsynaptics, "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?" howto enable it?
<nicola> any help to configure username adn password in samba, to access this pc from windows ? it's visible from win2000 but it asks me the username and password and I don't know how to configure them
<HellioN-> Weird, If I use the "take screenshot" command from the menu it only captures one screen.
<kling0n> kenThomson, tonyyarusso the best option is to choose a layout that does not make you run out of space :)
<Moosejaw> i keep getting this error when i try to install a *.bin that is a java app
<kling0n> kenThomson: repartitioning is always messy
<kenThomson> klingOn: in my HDD, i am having first a 10GB /, and then the rest 150GB /home, and after that there is no space (picture a gparted window here). Now how would i increase the space of root, in case i need it? (this is a precautionary, hypothetical scenario)
<Moosejaw> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Moosejaw> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Moosejaw> /bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Moosejaw> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Moosejaw> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kling0n> kenThomson: if possible, shrink the 150GB partition towards the end of the disk
<Moosejaw> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Moosejaw> hostname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-168-41-226.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<kling0n> kenThomson: thats pretty specific though
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin | Moosejaw
<ubotu> Moosejaw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HellioN-> If I use the screenshot from gimp it captures bolth...
<frogzoo> HellioN-: just hit printscreen
<sc4ttrbrain> i got this error when running qsynaptics, "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?" howto enable it?
<kling0n> kenThomson: parted is best if you have sufficient space free to rewrite the entire partition
<kenThomson> klingOn: ya...
<HellioN-> frogzoo, lolz, It still only captures one screen.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kenThomson> klingOn: How about this 15gb / rest /home
<kling0n> kenThomson: how much space free of the 150 GB?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-168-41-226.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Moosejaw: Try again, with a pastebin URL this time :)
<kenThomson> klingOn: All free, drive arrived today, as of now it is unpartitioned
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<kling0n> kenThomson: it basically depends on the amount/number of packages you want to install
<kartikmohta> 15-20GB is enough for rrot i guess
<kenThomson> klingOn: I told you i need programs for Designing (2d animation, 3d animation, vector-pixel based graphic software, audio editing etc)
<kling0n> kenThomson: if it is purely video and graphics applications, 15GB could do it
<Moosejaw> ok...
<frogzoo> HellioN-: very odd, you sure?
<HellioN-> I can show you the output if you like :>
<kling0n> kenThomson: I have multiple desktop environments, office suites, development tools etc... and i use just past 22gig
<kenThomson> klingOn: And can you suggest a scenario, when 15gb would be less? (please dont say if you mark all packaged for installation in synaptic that would occur)
<frogzoo> HellioN-: you running gnome?
<HellioN-> Ja.
<frogzoo> HellioN-: edgy?
<kling0n> kenThomson: "would be less" ??
<kenThomson> klingOn: Meaning the root would fillup. And i would run short of space for applications. Though it is frightning to know that you need 22gb root
<frogzoo> HellioN-: check settins in system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts -> take screenshot
<kling0n> kenThomson: i install and test lots of stuff
<Moosejaw> here is the error:
<Moosejaw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36417/
<kling0n> kenThomson: plus, I run big database and web applications .. so im probably an off case
<kling0n> kenThomson: i'd guess 15 gig could do it for you
<HellioN-> Really no options there.
<kling0n> kenThomson: I have been running with less than 10 gig total at times
<kenThomson> klingOn: Still if you can fillup 22gb of sacred HDD space, with pure software *shrugs* :)
<kling0n> kenThomson: I have lots of space :)
<HellioN-> lolz, Sorry, I'm also running twin view.
<kenThomson> klingOn: So finally for / 15gb or 20gb?
<kling0n> kenThomson: but i'd suggest you get a backup solution in place so you have the option of doing a new disk layout at a later time
<kling0n> kenThomson: go with 15 :)
<Moosejaw> tonyyarusso: did you get that?
<Moosejaw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36417/
<kenThomson> klingOn: backup solution is out of question, don't have $$$
<Karthik> help needed guys..i m a newbie..during installation my 5 partitions gets automattically mounted....now i newly created a 5 gb partition....i want to mount that partition too in my desktop with all the permission to read,write,execute...help guys
<kenThomson> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kling0n> kenThomson: Real men don't make backups... but they cry a lot
<Karthik> help needed guys..i m a newbie..during installation my 5 partitions gets automattically mounted....now i newly created a 5 gb partition....i want to mount that partition too in my desktop with all the permission to read,write,execute...help guys
<tonyyarusso> Moosejaw: Yep, I see.  Thanks.  (Not sure if I'll be able to help, but now you know how things are done :)  )
<Moosejaw> thanks anyways
<Moosejaw> :)
<kenThomson> klingOn: You mean macho-man not 'real' man
<kling0n> yup
<Karthik> help me guys
<kling0n> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<kling0n> !mount | Karthik
<ubotu> Karthik: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Moosejaw> i guess i just need to know where/how to install those certain libraries
<kenThomson> klingOn: Thank you, i am oblidged to get your help
<kling0n> :)
<kling0n> kenThomson: youre welcome :)
<kenThomson> And the rest of you too!. Thank you for helping me. And keep the ubuntu spirit alive
<kling0n> kenThomson: mostly opinion though.. YMMV
<semboy> i am at nvidia site and i see just , linux ia32 and amd64/em64t , what should i choose
<Karthik> guys i dont understand...
<citek> Semboy? What do you have installed? Lol.
<citek> Just go with ia32.
<Karthik> there is no option to mount in admin->disk
<semboy> citek how do i check , what i have installd?
<semboy> what command is it agein
<hjmills> frogzoo: would it be possible to get the package manager to work it out?
* citek is AFK!
<Moosejaw> so can anyone help me with this issue please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36417/
<jokoon> Is there some wine channel on freenode or may I aks here ?
<Karthik>  help needed guys..i m a newbie..during installation my 5 partitions gets automattically mounted....now i newly created a 5 gb partition....i want to mount that partition too in my desktop with all the permission to read,write,execute...help guys
<semboy> how do i check , what kinda nvidia driver i  have installd?
<Arastoo> i need to allow internet access to 4-8 different comp on four different networks how could i do that what hardware do i need ??
<frogzoo> hjmills: nope, you're best in fact to reformat /usr on a reinstall
<kling0n> !fstab > Karthik
<HellioN-> http://hellion.no-ip.org/pics/current-desk-small0.jpg
<Karthik> klingOn...wht is tht
<Karthik> i dont undertsand
<boink> it's something to read
<mobiu1> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hjmills> frogzoo: so what is the benefit of a seperate /usr?
<mobiu1> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<semboy> i am at nvidia site and i see just , linux ia32 and amd64/em64t , what should i choose  and what konsole command can show me what kinda of nvidia driver i have it installd
<HellioN-> You have no nvidia drivers installed by default.
<ReinH> Guys, installing postgreSQG 8.1 from package, what is the default password for the postgres user?
<noiesmo> !envy | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Arastoo> i need to allow internet access to 4-8 different comp on four different networks how could i do that what hardware do i need ??
<ReinH> *PostgreSQL woops
<bimberi> ReinH: not sure if one is set.  Anyway 'sudo su - postgres' will get you a login shell as that user
<jokoon> Is there some way ton configure wine ?
<PhibreOptix> Yes
<PhibreOptix> Goto the console
<bimberi> jokoon: winecfg
<PhibreOptix> And type
<PhibreOptix> winecfg
<jokoon> thanks
<ReinH> bimberi: oh, that's probably what I was missing... the sudo :) thanks
<PhibreOptix> So guys, I'm having a problem with my Dapper install
<bimberi> ReinH: np :)
<ReinH> bimberi: yep, thanks :)
<PhibreOptix> If I leave my computer idling for more then 5 hours
<ReinH> Still getting used to sudo
<PhibreOptix> It'll freeze
<Karthik> GUYS anyone help me...I mounted NTFS partition in linux...but i am unable to Write anything in it...Its say permission is not there....But i am able to write in other FAT32 partitions...help me
<ReinH> Karthik: you can't write to NTFS partitions
<frogzoo> hjmills: mostly so that if /usr gets full, it doesn't cause other problems
<bimberi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Karthik> wht.......
<ReinH> (Without hackery that I'm not going to try to explain)
<rajiv_nair> kathik: NTFS is windows file system.no write support in linux
<rajiv_nair> :)
<Karthik> ohhh.......ok
<Osochebol> i have the same problems
<frogzoo> rajiv_nair: not so
<PhibreOptix> There is write support
<PhibreOptix> I have it writing now
<Osochebol> CANT write into NTFS
<PhibreOptix> Go here
<PhibreOptix> http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<ReinH> But Windows can read/write your linux partitions with a driver, so you can use a linux partition as your swap
<frogzoo> Osochebol: not true
<rajiv_nair> frogzoo: me also linux newbie........cld u mind xplainin:)
<ReinH> PhibreOptix: I wouldn't suggest that to someone new to linux o.0
<bimberi> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<PhibreOptix> ReinH: I used it right when I was brand new to Linux
<ReinH> Please note the *BETA* and *use with caution*.
<PhibreOptix> ReinH: And had no trouble
<ReinH> PhibreOptix: good for you
<Karthik> thank u
<ReinH> Dropbear? lol, Adam F ftw
<semboy> how do i exit X so i can install my nvidia driver
<noiesmo> semboy, ctrl+alt+f1
<bimberi> semboy: ctrl-alt-f2, login, 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<Osochebol> frogzoo: thanks
<bimberi> or f1 (f3, f4, f5, f6)  :)
<frogzoo> semboy: you can install driver while running x, just need to then logout & hit ctrl alt backspace a couple times to restart gdm
<jokoon> Isn't something network related to configure in wine ? utorrent tells I should change the listen port ...
<NET||abuse> what would anyone reconmend? dovecot or courier??
<pilzig> anyone ever bought something at linuxgames.com? my game doesnt arrive :(((
<pilzig> oh
<pilzig> i mean tuxgames.com
<pilzig> sorry
<pilzig> :)
<frogzoo> semboy: however make sure you make the necessary changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you restart, or x may not start up again
<PhibreOptix> jokoon: I recommend you to use the native bittornado client
<HellioN-> Ja
<jokoon> PhibreOptix I'll stick to utorrent
<bimberi> NET||abuse: I went with dovecot, because it's in main (and is hence supported by the core ubuntu devs)
<semboy> to install the driver, then edit your X config file as appropriate.  wow i just dont understand this :S please somone what does it mean
<PhibreOptix> jokoon: Alrighty then, well not sure as to what to do about it telling you to change the listen port. Maybe try changing it in uTorrent
<we2by> hi
<we2by> what's the gnome webbrowser called?
<bimberi> we2by: epiphany
<rajiv_nair> !epiphany
<ubotu> epiphany: clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-4 (edgy), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<bimberi> !epiphany-browser
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2474 kB, installed size 12128 kB
<rajiv_nair> aaaah
<rajiv_nair> thnx man:)
<bimberi> :)
<ReinH> http://slideshare.net/vishnu/the-top-10-reasons-the-ruby-programming-language-sucks LMAO
<semboy> TEP 3: Install
<semboy> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7184-pkg1.run" to install the driver, then edit your X config file as appropriate. <<<<-------what do i write in xconf ? If you are using a Linux 2.6 based system, type "modprobe -q agpgart", first. See the text README for more detailed instructions.  ,
<semboy> i just dont get it :S what do i have to do in xconf
<frogzoo> !nvidia | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<semboy> frogzoo no! i want the older version
<noiesmo> !envy | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Dropbear> has anyone got 3dmark2001se to run under wine?
<kenThomso1> Some of the guys that help me with the partition thing are you still hanging around?
<kenThomso1> i need to know whether i need to make my /home partition primary or extended. And what are the reasons for it?
<frogzoo> kenThomso1: no difference
<HellioN-> comment out "GLcore" & "dri" then change the device driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<Hobbsee> kenThomso1: doesnt matter.  you can only have 4 primary partitions
<semboy> Noisemo I want an older version not the newst! , i am sorry if i am behving bad , it's cause i have been here crying for help but no one would listen
<kenThomso1> frogzoo: I am having windows, ubuntu and if i make /home too primary than, i would only have one primary partition left
<Arastoo> can any one plz tell me what should i buy
<kenThomso1> does making a partition extended have some of its own disadvantages?
<Arastoo> for God sake
<Arastoo> wrt54gl is not my need
<noiesmo> semboy, the envy installer picks the driver to suite your card thats all i was saying its a neat installer
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: For God's sake
<Arastoo> ok ok
<kenThomso1> :)
<kenThomso1> 
<Arastoo> now should i ask iwill
<semboy> noisemo , wait are you saing this is an auto isntaller
<kenThomso1> ?
<Arastoo> i need to allow internet access to 4-8 different comp on four different networks how could i do that what hardware do i need ??
<semboy> noisemo , installer?
<ajopaul> crimsun: i have two sound cards how do i disable one? or make one of the default! ?
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: do the networks have a server?
<frogzoo> kenThomso1: best plan usually is to make 3 primary part'ns & make the 4th an extended, so you;ve as many part'ns as you need
<Arastoo> 2 of them
<semboy> noisemo , can you please give me the right link , so i cna find the older nvidia drivers thorugh envy
<kenThomso1> frogzoo: So for now, i make the /home primary right?
<noiesmo> semboy, check the link , yes the installer or envy downloads the right driver to suite your card then installs it can edits xorg file
<kenThomso1> frogzoo: And what is 'round to cylinders' in gparted
<noiesmo> !envy | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: So those 2 computers are already on internet right?
<semboy> noisemo , i dont see the older drivers :(
<noiesmo> semboy, doesn't matter
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<pwagland> Is this a good place to raise that, or should I just raise a bug on Malone?
<pwagland> Is this a good place to raise that, or should I just raise a bug on Malone?
<pwagland> Hi all, I  have just found a bug in the feisty evolution-exchange package.
<pwagland> Is this a good place to raise that, or should I just raise a bug on Malone?
<kraut> moin
<semboy> Noiesmo WELL IT DOES matter , cause i want the older version
<kenThomso1> pwagland: please dont flood the channel
<pwagland> Sorry... stupid chant client is borked...
<Arastoo> nope i whold network in on the net  and i dont like that
<noiesmo> semboy, not to me
<HellioN-> It says on the front page that it detects legacy/non legacy & automatically gets the drivers....
<Arastoo> nope one whole network is on the net
<bimberi> pwagland: malone
<semboy> noiesmo just makin fun of me :S
<noiesmo> semboy, what card do you have what version do you want
<pwagland> OK... thanks...
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: And the three other networks are not?
<noiesmo> semboy, :)
<Arastoo> they are not even connected
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: You are having four neworks right?
<Arastoo> yep
<_osh> Anyone who can explain my annoying error? http://pastebin.ca/275303
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: and all pcs are on each of them
<_osh> It has to do with LVM.
<Arastoo> yep
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: and only one of the netwrork is on the internet
<VSpike> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arastoo> yeah amazing you are right
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: so the rest of the three networks are they simply LANs or what?
<Arastoo> yeah simple lans with oracle server
<Arastoo> oracle app server indeed
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: configure the server to connect to the internet, and serve you entire LAN
<kenThomso1> i typed 'rm -rf /' and guess what happened?
<Arastoo> i dont want to server the entire lan , i just want to allow 4-8 clients
<HellioN-> :o
<semboy> noiesmo i want nvidia driver  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7167-pkg1.run i want to install this , and i have nvidia driver
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: You could put permissions for those 4-5 clients to connect to the net
<Hobbsee> kenThomso1: you lost your home directory
<kenThomso1> Hobbsee: And everything else
<Arastoo> from the software which one??
<Hobbsee> kenThomso1: if you were running as root, or using sudo, yes
<HellioN-> Arastoo, I'll tell you what you need to buy, A Network administrator.
<kenThomso1> hobbsee: i had used sudo 2 min ago, so it was already on the root
<noiesmo> semboy, did you install, I caught something earlier about editing your xorg.conf is that correct
<kenThomso1> HellioN-: :)
<Arastoo> lol, i want to become a network adimim myself
<Hobbsee> kenThomso1: you still had to preface it with sudo
<Arastoo> even i cant spell it right
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: Which os do the client run?
<Hobbsee> unless you'd done a sudo -i or sudo -s
<kenThomso1> Hobbsee: No
<Arastoo> windows
<semboy> noiesmo nope i only asked didnt do nothing
<Arastoo> even if*
<kenThomso1> Hobbsee: i was running as 'su'
<noiesmo> so you need driver download
<Hobbsee> kenThomso1: which is...stupid.  see !root
<Hobbsee> kenThomso1: that's the same as sudo -s or sudo -i
<semboy> noiesmo i want driver installd , so i can play cs:source
<kenThomso1> Arastoo: so put in a network script that runs in each client as it connects to your LAN. The domain login enables to access LAN. And then when one opens a internet browser, another script is triggered which asks for username/password, upon answering it correctly internet is on!
<kenThomso1> Hobbsee: I dont know much about the CLI
<noiesmo> semboy, why that version of driver?
<kenThomso1> Hobbsee: But that;s what happened
<noiesmo> semboy, what nvidia card do you have?
<semboy> noiesmo cause it supports opengl
<semboy> noiesmo ge force fx 6600
<semboy> and 512 ram
<HellioN-> All nvida driver suppourt openGL.
<Hobbsee> kenThomso1: install ubuntu again then
<noiesmo> hmm I have 6600gt video latest drivers work for me semboy
<kenThomso1> Hobbsee: am doing it now
<kenThomso1> Hobbsee: this is all thanks to live CD
<kenThomso1> bye
<Arastoo> KenThomso1 and Hellion  can you pleas go on
* HellioN- passes out
<noiesmo> semboy,  I plays warcraft 3 thru wine and have beryl aiglx set up
<Arastoo> Wat:(
<stefg> semboy: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable : That's all what needs to be done to get nvidia 3D working on ubuntu... no driver downloads or other windows-like stuff :-)
<Jaak_> i just rebooted, and now my mysql server fails to start? How can that be?
<semboy> noiesmo can you play counter-strike:source
<noiesmo> semboy, using latest drivers installed by the envy
<semboy> noiesmo can you play counter-strike:source
<semboy> i didnt think so
<noiesmo> semboy, i havent tried I played battlefield 1942 with cedega
<d47> wtf
<semboy> wow is easy to play with any computer
<Arastoo> Hellion , can you suggest me some nice peace of hardware/router for the purpose
<HellioN-> Not really :<
<Arastoo> aah
<noiesmo> semboy, where can i get  counter-strike:source
<semboy> noiesmo that is why , you use cdega
<reverseblade> What happens if I install 32-bit ubuntu into a AMD 64 bit machine ?
<Arastoo> any one plz help
<HellioN-> BOO!!!
<reverseblade> does it work ?
<d47> yes
<d47> you get a 32bit os
<semboy> noiesmo but i use wine
<stefg> reverseblade: It#ll probably just work :-)
<semboy> noiesmo you need to buy counter-strike
<reverseblade> stefg, is 64 bit support of ubuntu ok ? is it usable enough for general desktop ?
<semboy> noiesmo so are you gonna help me with it :(?
* HellioN- turns into a zombie
<reverseblade> anyone using 64 bit ubuntu here ?
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: its fine unless you want nonfree apps like flash
<noiesmo> semboy, well I have tried but you seem to believe that latest nvidia drivers will not work so i don't know how i can help if you have the driver the run the installer and install it then edit you xorg file :)
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, what about compiling from source code ?
<d47> i did use 64bit ubuntu but i reverted to 32 bit for better support
<dv_> reverseblade, the flash sourcecode is not available
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: the nonfree apps are not built for 64bit so rebuilding isnt gonna make a difference
<stefg> reverseblade: the problem isn't ubuntu... 1.) Not much software today is really taking advantage of 64 bit 2.) all the closed source stuff is genrally only available as 32 bit binaries... So get 64 bit if you only need free software. but for convinience and interoperability 32bit is a better choice
<kel> I have just installed the new nvidia driver, anyone know how to enable its nVidia's OpenGL implementation?
<semboy> noiesmo i just dont get it , i downloaded the run stuff
<gnomefreak> kel: change the driver to nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reverseblade> I am considering to buy a 64 bit computer, so your conclusion is that I should install ubuntu32 for better support right ?
<semboy> noiesmo - NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run i downloaded but now what
<d47> kel: run "nvidia-settings" without the quotes into the console
<Arastoo> its been more than a week guys, i WANT a solution plz
<noiesmo> semboy, open a console and type ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run
<noiesmo> semboy, then it should install
<d47> reverseblade: well its up to you but thats what i did
<gnomefreak> cant open a console you need to drop to tty to run the nvidia run file
<stefg> reverseblade: yes. As you became more skilled you can even have a hybrid system. 64bit in general, but 32-bit libs for the CS-stuf
<noiesmo> semboy, you may need to use sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run
<gnomefreak> and you need sudo to run it
<reverseblade> stefg, what about configure make make install procedure. does it remain the same ?
<HellioN->  semboy: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable : That's all what needs to be done to get nvidia 3D working on ubuntu... no driver downloads or other windows-like stuff :-)
<stefg> The Nvidia-9 series drivers break openoffice on my box.. you have been warned
<stefg> reverseblade: of course
<reverseblade> alright thanks
<semboy> okei hellion
<semboy> i will try that
<Jaak_> how can a mysql suddenly fail to start..?
<kel> Umm...
<kel> It is indeed using the driver now.
<kel> But I wanted the desktop to be draw by OpenGL using the graphic card...
<kel> Does that make sense?
<stefg> !xgl | kel
<ubotu> kel: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kel> On my Gentoo box it had the shadow thing.
<kel> Umm
<kel> Shouldn't the new nVidia driver do what XGL does>
<stefg> kel: 7j #ubuntu-xgl
<stefg> kel: /j #ubuntu-xgl, taht is
<semboy> noiesmo i got the envy backage
<semboy> noiesmo i downloaded to desktop but now what?
<AT-wp> hi, I am having problems getting the freenx packages for edgy. seveas doesn't seem to carry them (anymore?). it works with dapper though
<AT-wp> any idea where I can find them?
<Pie-rate> kirk>picard!
<tundejeg> hello
<aegis__> hey
<tundejeg> pls
<aegis__> i have problems with the new version
<stefg> AT-wp: as i understood seveas just didn't find the time since the edgy release to work on his repos or source-o-matic...
<aegis__> 6.06.1 desktop, that is
<aegis__> when i try to boot the livecd, it stops and says "huh? expected NULL handler on exit"
<AT-wp> stefg: do you know where I can find edgy packages or, alternatively, whether the dapper packages work with edgy?
<tundejeg> who can assist i typed the command mount /media/cdrom0 to mount my cdrom drive but i was surprise to see this error  "block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<tundejeg> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<tundejeg>        missing codepage or other error
<tundejeg>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tundejeg>        dmesg | tail  or so
<tundejeg> "
<tundejeg> pls who can bear me out from this problem
<stefg> AT-wp: Sorry, i use VNC/vino... But 'D guess that the dapper packs would work just fine
<tundejeg> who can assist i typed the command mount /media/cdrom0 to mount my cdrom drive but i was surprise to see this error  "block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<AT-wp> stefg: I will give it a try, thanks a lot for the info. Cheers
<tundejeg> pls who can bear me out from this problem
<ALLISSON> helo
<tundejeg> pls who can bear me out from this problem
<tundejeg> pls who can bear me out from this problem
<tundejeg> who can assist i typed the command mount /media/cdrom0 to mount my cdrom drive but i was surprise to see this error  "block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<tundejeg> pls who can bear me out from this problem
<Lynoure> tundejeg: repeating is just annoying
<tundejeg> who can assist i typed the command mount /media/cdrom0 to mount my cdrom drive but i was surprise to see this error  "block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Lynoure> tundejeg: is your cd sopposed to be writable, then?
<cardanto1> hello -- does anyone know how to get an address bar in the standard file browser (i want to type not click)
<bimberi> tundejeg: unless told otherwise, mount tries to mount writeable
<barosl> anyone installed windows on xen?
<stefg> tundejeg: that's no /error/-message, but *information*
<derv> hi1all
<derv> pls, help me to install XnView on Ubuntu 5.04
<derv> i'm newbie in ubuntu
<aegis__> apt-get install xnview
<aegis__> also ubuntu 5.04 is quite outdated
<stefg> derv: you're still on breezy?
<ALLISSON> I like  this
<monoo> hello, does somebody can tell me how to run mono 1.2.1 on ubuntu 6.10?
<stefg> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<monoo> when I remove the repository mono, I get many depency errors
<derv> stefg: i have not another distr(
<GUARDiAN|nb> how can i configure my wireless network (using network-manager on edgy) so that it ignores certain networks?
<pwagland> Hi all... So, I went to Mono to report a bug in the evolution-exchange packaging, but it says that evolution exchange bugs are tracked upstream... but in my case it is an ubuntu packaging bug... where do I report that?
<stefg> derv: do yourself a favor and get at least Dapper... If you have no broadband access shipit! will send you a CD
<jrib> pwagland: bugs.ubuntu.com
<ReinH> Ok, stupid question, how do I exit psql?
<pwagland> That redirects to launchpad/malone and I get the same problem...
<ReinH> woops, wrong channel, but if anyone happens to know...
<aegis_> ^C?
<aegis_> or ctrl+c was it
<stefg> pwagland: /j #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<pwagland> Thanks stefg!
<jrib> pwagland: what do you mean?  You can report the bug on that package on launchpad, can you link to your previous bug report?
<engla> (Ubuntu 5.04 is Hoary)
<pwagland> Aha. there seems to be multiple evolution-exchanges on there... I was lookgin at package/evolution-exchagne
* stefg had a hard time to remember this far back
<pwagland> that is different to distributions/ubunut/evolution-exchange....
<engla> first ubuntu I installed
<engla> things have changed a lot since then
<pwagland> Now I have found the latter and am good to go ;-)
<engla> derv: dit you get that? shipit.ubuntu.com can send you a CD by mail
<stefg> for free
<stefg> so no excuses :-)
<monoo> so how do I compile mono 1.2.1 for edgy, or how do I upgrade the repositpory version?
<aegis_> dapper can be updated afterwards I think. apt-get dist-upgrade?
<stefg> there's rumour, that there are cases where this worked :-)
<cardanto1> hey there -- anyone who can answer a quick config question (gnome)
<jrib> !ask | cardanto1
<ubotu> cardanto1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deon> hello
<cardanto1> i would like to be able to type in addresses in an "address bar" in the file manager -- can't figure out how to do it -- too much clicking! any thoughts?
<stefg> cardanto1: it's a checkbox in the nautilus prefrences dialog
<cardanto1> windows has a nice hybrid where i can click when i want and type in address locations as needed -- is this possible in ubuntu?
<deon> i got a prob. my dns gets wiped the whole time. everytime it hasppens i have to open the connection sttings and reinsert the ip address. does anyone know what the problem could be?
<engla> cardanto1: in edgy, just click the leftmost button
<jrib> cardanto1: press ctrl-l if you don't want it to be permanent
<jrib> or taht button, yeah
<vaibhav> hey all
<cardanto1> o.k. so edit --> preferences
<engla> cardanto1: no on the adress toolbar
<engla> *address
<cardanto1> yeah -- i don't see it -- what check box is it? (i did look into this before asking :))
<vaibhav> i did apt-get install bootp but when i put bootp it shows bad command
<jrib> cardanto1: what version of ubuntu?
<derv> engl, aegis__: yes, i know it all. but I should prepare workstations in current of hour
<cardanto1> 2.6.15-27-server
<jrib> is that dapper?
<ProN00b> cardanto1, right klick on the panel and then add to panel, then add a deskbar
<cardanto1> yes -- i believe it is dapper
<jakob_dk> Hey again im trying to install aMSN v 0.96 on my ubuntu system... but im getting this error: "error: Could not find 'TCL Scripting Language'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 6.10 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'tcl'.  "  - what is TCL??
<cardanto1> sorry guys, which panel, i can't get it to work
<rukuarti1> Hey, I'm running into a SSH error. I've got a new server bound to the same IP address, and when I connect I get the nasty warning about someone eaves dropping. I could just remove my .ssh/known_hosts but I really don't want to do that.
<jrib> cardanto1: ok, so I can't guide you because there may have been some changes.  But there is a gconf setting, type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal while I find the key
<rukuarti1> jakob_dk: Its a scripting language
<cardanto1> got it
<rukuarti1> jakob_dk: try 'sudo apt-get install tcl8.3'
<osfameron> is migrating thunderbird from Windows to ubuntu complicated?
<cardanto1> config editor is up
<osfameron> I'm hoping to killkillkillkill the XP installation and put a lovely Edgy on this pc
<vaibhav> anyone for bootp error?
<jrib> cardanto1: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry   do you have this entry?
<jakob_dk> rukuarti1: danke :P
<cardanto1> looking jrib . . .
<rukuarti1> osfameron: It shouldn't be too difficult. You should just be able to copy the directory from C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\something\Thunderbid
<cardanto1> yes -- i have it
<jrib> cardanto1: ok, check that and it should do what you want
<osfameron> rukuarti1: cool, I was hoping it would be something sensible
<cardanto1> o.k. so i have swapped out the path bar for a typed in location bar
<jrib> cardanto1: personally, I prefer to just press ctrl-l and type when i need to
<ChrisBradley> our e-mail server now recieves from gmail and hotmail --- woot \o/ --- Thank you courier! Thank You ubuntu!
<cardanto1> let me try that
<emacs> does anyone know where's inittab in 6.10 ?
<vaibhav> locate inittab
<cardanto1> sweet it's there already . . . no restart required (For the program) how is that??
<vaibhav> eamacs:
<jrib> cardanto1: magic of gconf
<vaibhav> /etc/
<emacs> well, there's no inittab, most prolly they've changed something
<Tomcat_> vaibhav: 6.10 doesn't use init anymore... it uses upstart.
<vaibhav> oops
<emacs> ok
<cardanto1> o.k. jrib -- one more for you: any way to emulate "windows + D" to minimize everything with the click of a button?
<vaibhav> Tomcat: bootp error
<Tomcat_> vaibhav: Check /etc/event.d ... that should have something you might want.
<iceman> hi
<vaibhav> ok wait
<emacs> thanks
<jrib> cardanto1: do you mean you want an icon you can click on?  Or you want a keyboard shortcut?
<ProN00b> cardanto1, if you like typing that much, use the console
<cardanto1> keyboard
<jrib> cardanto1: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts   has that option
<iceman> what is a good alternative to winamp in ubuntu? i have installed xmms and its cool, but isnt there a library like you have in winamp?
<cardanto1> pronoob -- no, i like clicking and typing (otherwise i am hitting 'ls' like a mad-man)
<engla> cardanto1: ctrl-alt-D should be bound to that already no?
<cardanto1> o.k jrib will try
<vaibhav> not /etc/event.d
<neil_edgy> hello all, how do i disable screen blanking in ubuntu, i understand that after a certain period of inactivity the screen goes blank
<stefg> iceman: amarok is the player to beat atm in Linux, even if you use gnome, it's worth the extra kdelibs
<deon> hi my dns gets deleted the whole time. does anyone know why?
<cardanto1> engla -- yep -- you got it!!! sweet!
<iceman> stefg, ok thanks, will try that :)
<neil_edgy> hello all, how do i disable screen blanking in ubuntu, i understand that after a certain period of inactivity the screen goes blank
<vaibhav> which event.d r u talking about i have several of them
<stefg> Bios or Screensaver-settings-applet
<vaibhav> am at ubuntu dapper
<engla> neil_edgy: look at both Screensaver settings and Power settings in System > Preferences
<rukuarti1> osfameron: Not sure.... look on the internet incase I'm wrong.
<BlackHawk> hi
<neil_edgy> tks engla
<engla> vaibhav: for example /etc/event.d/tty1..tty6 run the gettys (what inittab used to do)
<vaibhav> no am for bootp error here
<vaibhav> :)
<vaibhav> i did apt-get install bootp
<damageDOne> Hi,
<vaibhav> but then its showing bad command whne i pree bootp
<Tomcat_> vaibhav: In that case, check the scripts in /etc/init.d
<vaibhav> ok wait
<vaibhav> which one?
<whatspy> anywone has an idea of where the 'osql' package could be found ???
<iceman> hmm, when i do apt-get install amarok i get: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/ruby1.8/libruby1.8_1.8.4-1ubuntu1.3_i386.deb 404 Not Found
<damageDOne> Hi does anyone know how to change keyboard shortcuts that aren't available through System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts? I currently have a shortcut SHIFT + BACKSPACE which logs me out with no confirmation. I can't stand it.
<Roq> oioioioi
<engla> iceman: that is very strange. Perhaps you have to run "apt-get update" to get the latest repository info
<frogzoo> whatspy: apt-cache search osql
<cardanto1> is tripwire the best object reconcilation tool?
<Tomcat_> vaibhav: I don't know, depends on how bootp works... /etc/init.d/bootp?
<iceman> engla, i did that already
<vaibhav> no such file
<Roq> oioioi!!!
<Roq> blz!!!
<Roq> vamos tc!!!
<frogzoo> !amarok | iceman
<ubotu> iceman: amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<jrib> damageDOne: that's xgl related, try googling for shift backspace disable xgl
<Tomcat_> !rhythmbox | iceman
<ubotu> iceman: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Tomcat_> :D
<rajiv_nair> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rajiv_nair> :D
<iceman> hehe ok thanks will play with those all and see what fits my needs :)
<yereth> hi people, anyone of you familiar with EQL load balancing?
<frogzoo> damageDOne: try configuration editor -> apps -> metacity -> global key bindings
<damageDOne> jrib: Thanks I thought it was a shortcut built into Edgy or my new laptop as I just upgraded to both. Now I know what to search for I might have more luck. Cheers
<Roq> roq.way@oi.com.br
<Roq> add no msn!!!
<Roq> eese  o meu
<iceman> btw, what is a good icq alternative?
<iceman> !icq | iceman
<ubotu> iceman: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<protocol1> yo
<iceman> ahh ok :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b aseveremercy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<rajiv_nair> gaim rox
<iceman> ok i think gaim came already installed with ubuntu
<rajiv_nair> yep
<rajiv_nair> iceman:u mite also wanna try out gaim 2 beta
<dav085> hey guys anyone help me with some basic linux stuff
<rajiv_nair> dav085: shoot! :D
<dav085> im just following a guide and am a newbie so they are being a bit too brief with the stuff lol
<dav085> alrite
<dav085> first question
<dav085> to run this command
<dav085> apt-get
<dav085> do i have to be on the net?
<iceman> ok thanks will see about it, just trying to get in ubuntu now to really replace my windows installation
<rajiv_nair> yeah
<dav085> damn
<dav085> ok is there another way
<dav085> i can get these files
<frogzoo> dav085: where are the repos??
<dav085> wpasupplicant
<rajiv_nair> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dav085> i give u the site for what im followin
<iceman> !mirc | iceman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dav085> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<iceman> !mirc | iceman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iceman> err
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<openstandards> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iceman> !irc | iceman
<ubotu> iceman: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu | iceman
<ubotu> iceman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<neil_edgy> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<rajiv_nair> all hail ubotu
<rajiv_nair> :D
<iceman> :)
<QwertyM> hail rajiv :p
<dav085> ravij: how do i go about getting this package installed :S
<dav085> im only like 2 days new to linux lol
<floating> having wlan problems without other way to connect, is worst I have had in linux ever
<dav085> floating what type of wlan card u got?
<floating> ive got broadcom
<dav085> same as me
<dav085> what probs u having?
<floating> none anymore
<dav085> fair enough
<dav085> maybe u can help me with mine then ;)
<pilzig> http://www.mirco151.de/upload/upload/lol.html
<dav085> cant get WPA working lol
<floating> I dont know about wpa
<dav085> :( fair enough
<dav085> i got a guide for it
<dav085> i just dont know how to use it
<dav085> can someone explain to me what this means
<openstandards> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me with an issue I'm having with openoffice under edgy I've ran oowrite from terminal and this is the output I get back:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36423/
<dav085> Create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file
<dav085> does that mean i type "mkdir /etc...."
<dav085> then what
<gnomefreak> dav085: than edit the file to have the ENABLE command in it
<dav085> how i do that :S
<frogzoo> openstandards: have you tried launching from the menus?
<dav085> oh is it a text file that gets created?
<QwertyM> my f-spot doesnt open
<QwertyM> shows up in tray and vanishe
<openstandards> frogzoo,  I have indeed and it was displaying a rather rubbish error dialog box
<floating> no if there is a dir /etc/default, then go to that dir and type touch wpasupplicant then type "nano wpasupplicant" paste that line and press enter once for a new line, then ctrl+x and Y for save the file a,d enter
<dav085> oh aqlright sweet as
<dav085> i get that :)
<dav085> thanx floating
<floating> maybe "sudo nano wpasupplicant" is better
<dav085> yup
<frogzoo> openstandards: one option - try moving ~/.openoffice.org2/ somewhere else
<cardanto1> hey -- i tried to update (with gksu) but got the following error: A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<cardanto1> the package list is at: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1961
<cardanto1> (what it couldn't fetch)
<cardanto1> any thoughts?
<frogzoo> openstandards: also, which java you running?
<openstandards> frogzoo,  vir@moonshine:~$ java -version
<openstandards> java version "1.5.0_08"
<dav085> how do i comment stuff out in files?
<dav085> using hash?
<ski-worklap> anyone else have a problem where, after a sleep/hibernate, gnome can't open new applications?
<Allans> i formatted one of my drives in fat32 and im not sure how to mount it...I added it in fstab and try to mount from terminal, but it just keeps saying not found in fstab
<ski-worklap> or rather, it can open them , but they don't respond?
<Allans> Not sure what it should be called under mount point in fstab
<ski-worklap> Allans, try an explicit mount -t vfat /dev/hda# /media/your-mount-point
<openstandards> frogzoo, seems like my local openoffice folder was set to the owner of root, so i think i know the problem thanks
<Oranabi> hiya people :)
<frogzoo> openstandards: cool
<Galga> ubuntu 6, internal modem 56k Apache Peripherals driver needed
<Allans> ski-worklap:Thanks i got it working =)
<floating> dav085: what do you have to ? comment out a line at least is if you type # before the line. dono what hash means
<stnz> Last night i installed Ubuntu on my second harddrive, when i tried to reboot, it gave me this error: GRUB loading, stage 1.5, Error 21. I have read that I would be able to fix it from a windows XP cd, but I havent got one, ive only got this Ubuntu live CD. Any suggestions on how i fix it from ubuntu live cd?
<openstandards> frogzoo, yeah permission were set incorrectly now its sorted thanks
<feedss> hi
<feedss> im searching someone running under ubuntu EDGY 64bits...
<Oranabi> does anyone know a nice proggy to view  netstat results full time ?
<QwertyM> my f-spot doesnt open
<QwertyM> shows up in tray and vanishe
<QwertyM> been asking for 5 days now :(
<feedss> my system is broken and i want to try to fix manually the broken file (/lib/libpthread..2.4.so .. )
<feedss> but i need it :)
<stnz> QwertyM: i have no idea, but you could try asking in #linux on EFnet
<QwertyM> ok stnz I'll try that
<QwertyM> efnet's in Xchat list, nice
<stnz> QwertyM: you wouldnt happend to know how i fix Grub error 21 when running live ubuntu cd ?
<axisme> theres nothing nice about efnet :-P
<QwertyM> I meant xchat is nice :p
<J03> Hey, can somone tell me what CHMOD 777 is in text mode?
<QwertyM> erm nopes stnz but to repair/rewrite a grub via live cd I know
<stnz> QwertyM: hmmm.. and that would fix my problem?
<stnz> im gettin kinda desperate
<J03> because i need to chenge the permissions of a file via terminal, and i onlu know how to do it with FTP :'(
<QwertyM> but whats error 21 ?
<J03> since i  need to change the permitions of /var/, which is owned by root. But i cant loing with a GUI under root, so i need to do it in terminal
<stnz> something like filesystem not found
<stnz> i think
<stnz> i cant find my HDs for some reason
<stnz> so i cant boot
<openstandards> starkruzr, wrong partition maybe
<jrib> J03: why do you need to change permissions of /var?
<QwertyM> gimme your o/p of fdisk -l @ pastebin and then the contents of /boot/grub/grub.conf please :)
<J03> Because my Apache deafult directory is in a folder named WWW, which is in VAR.
<openstandards> starz, fdisk -l will list the hard drives that should help you a bit
<dredhammer> anyone where i can find the latest vlc deb package vlc 0.8.6
<ubox> hey anyone for bootp error?
<QwertyM> stnz, was grub ok beforee ?
<jrib> J03: you should change /var/www then
<openstandards> QwertyM damn you, you beat me
<J03> yeah. but i dont know how ^^
<stnz> QwertyM: yeah it was
<J03> i tryed: admin@server:~$ sudo chmod -rw-r-r-  /var/www/
<stnz> what parametres do i have to run fdisk with?
<jrib> J03: chmod 777 /var/www,  I would recommend setting up a group instead of giving everyone writable permissions
<jrib> J03: 777 is what you want right?
<J03> yeah
<openstandards> starz, check your bios to see if the drive is picked up
<J03> Just for /WWW/
<nai> hi all! could anyone point me to an idiot proof guide on how to install ubuntu on a pc w/ windows xp already installed and having it on dual boot?
<J03> Well, /Var/WWW/
<stnz> openstandards: who me?
<openstandards> yes starz
<openstandards> grrr
<QwertyM> stnz lol
<stnz> openstandards:  i tried switching the order of my HD inthere, didn\t make any difference
<nai> anyone?
<ubox> i did apt-get install bootp
<jrib> !dualboot | nai
<ubotu> nai: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<openstandards> damn people with similar nicks
<ubox> but then when i put bootp it gives me bad command
<ubox> any guess y thrs this problem?
<cg1> thanks
<usr_rob> Anyone who knows how to get the sound working in Kino ?
<QwertyM> @stnz-  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub its an easy way to restore grub via live disk
<stnz> im thinking of installing ubuntu again, and not running any updates.. but that would suck big time
<stnz> thanks you QwertyM :)
<openstandards> stnz, paste your grub and fdisk -l onto this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<stnz> openstandards: im a total linux newbie. With what parametres should i run grub and fdisk?
<QwertyM> stnz, run 'fdisk -l' in terminal first
<stnz> ok
<stnz> no output
<QwertyM> and then open /boot/grub/grub.conf with your fav editor and paste its contents at the pastebin
<stnz> ok
<QwertyM> ah damn, your hdd kaput ? is it there in bios ?
<dredhammer> anyone where i can find the latest vlc deb package vlc 0.8.6?
<stnz> QwertyM: i can see it in bios
<QwertyM> is it showed mounted on the live disk ?
<stnz> QwertyM: hopefully ALL my data is still there, it containts a lot of pictures of my girlfriend, would be very sad to lose that
<stnz> no
<QwertyM> does Windows load?
<ubox> dredhammer: apt-get install the latest one i think
<stnz> QwertyM: nothing will load
<stnz> only live cd
<ubox> do apt-get update before installation
<QwertyM> looks like HDD troubles to me then :(
<J03> YAY!
<J03> I done it!: admin@server:~$ sudo chmod a+rwx /var/www/
<stnz> QwertyM: no boot/ directory exist
<QwertyM> stnz, it wont be cuz hdd isnt mounted in the live cd!
<stnz> and i read something about that i wont be able to mount on this live cd
<stnz> oh, this really sucks..
<stnz> i think i\ll have a look at the link you gave me, and install ubuntu again
<QwertyM> you can try that :)
<J03> How do you chmod all files in a folder?
<QwertyM> but there mite be a prob stnz, the installer wont find the hdd! Good luck anyways :D
<stnz> thanks alot for helping out :) ill be back after the new installation
<klos__> is there already a repo for java 6 ?
<QwertyM> J03, use chmod -R <direc_name>
<J03> anyone?
<J03> lol
<jrib> J03: QwertyM just told you :P
<jrib> except it's chmod -R <permissions> <direc_nam>
<J03> Oh, i didnt see it?
<J03> Thanks :D
<we2by> hi
<we2by> I just lost 600+ lines of code with gedit
<we2by> any way to recover them? I was working ona  .php file over ftp
<usr_rob> I need help with the sound configuration in Kino, please. I did add this line ALSA PCM, but it won't work. Any suggestions ?
<QwertyM> jrib, hehe
<QwertyM> missed the freedom :p
<J03> admin@server:~$ sudo chmod a+rwx-r /var/www/apache2-default/
<J03>  - That got rid of my permissions!
<J03> w00t?
<J03> lol
<J03> Ohh, Capital R
<QwertyM> lol
<Znortfl> Hello, I have got the amaranth nvidia drivers and I dont like them. Is there any way to get an ubuntu-supported package?
<QwertyM> wont that be 777 ?
<J03> Ok, Thanks.
<J03> Yeah. I want it to be :D
<QwertyM> but its a bad idea isnt it? making it writeable by all!
<floating> How to export utf-8 to a sshed machine? export command does not work at least
<J03> Its probs just gonna be an intranet for now.
<J03> Not External.
<QwertyM> ohk enjoi then :D
<J03> :D Thanks.
<J03> for future reference, how do i make it so that ONLY "admin" can write to the file?
<J03> I suppose i may as well learn :P
<jokoon> Can I have a clue how to install xnview on 6.10 ?
<jokoon> I download and extract, run the install file
<floating> user/group or all
<jokoon> appears in task bar and then nada
<earthen> Hey guy I just upgraded to edgy from Dapper on my Laptop everything worked fine in Dapper but in edgy everytime i try and shutdown it crashes
<Znortfl> Ok, other question: I want to install the official nvidia drivers. How do I close the X server to enter command line?
<floating> J03: root or more admins ?
<earthen> Znortfl, you can pres ctrl+Alt and F1
<J03> My username is Admin.
<J03> :D
<Znortfl> earten, I want my X server to be closed down completely
<pip> Hello
<J03> And its in the usergroup admin.
<pip> How to check my USB ' file system ?
<earthen> Znortfl, when you get there then kill the x server from command line
<Znortfl> earthen, please tell me how :P
<earthen> killall X I think should do it
<Znortfl> earthen, thanks
<earthen> Znortfl, np good luck
<dredhammer> jokoon i think it needs the  lesstif library as well
<floating> oh heh, well chown Admin makes Admin the owner, then chmod 755 filename  gives only write for Admin
<we2by> I fucking hate gedit today :'(
<guillem101> we2by, I've always been a NEdit user
<gtapsycho> Guys, before I install linux, do I need to have an unallocated partition or just an alredy existing partiton with some filesys?
<Uzziel> hi
<guillem101> motif look is ugly, but NEdit is soo good
<Uzziel> is it possible to run gdesklets under root?
<guillem101> gtapsycho, partition (two of them)
<gtapsycho> guillem101 excuse me?
<jokoon> dredhammer yes bit I should install xnview first, how can I run a file just named "install" ?
<guillem101> gtapsycho, you need one partition for the system (at least) and another for swap (little one)
<guillem101> gtapsycho, you might install linux in a filesystem of another OS, but I guess ubuntu does not support that
<gtapsycho> guillem101 exactly
<earthen> gtapsycho, if you have a unallocated space then ubuntu can set it up with a default configuration but you can also set it up you self ans tell Ubuntu in what way you want to us the partitions
<we2by> guillem101, but I can only use gedit to edit over ftp :(
<dredhammer> well as far as i know you don't need the install script
<jneves> anyone knows where to define  a system default locale?
<dredhammer> the bin fils are already there
<we2by> and that shit just crashed and I lost 600+ lines of codes
<dredhammer> in the bin folder
<dredhammer> i stoped using xnview
<dredhammer> cause the gui was so ugly
<guillem101> we2by, probably. I'm a ssh -CX man :-P
<J03> we2by: Gah. Thats Horrible!
<dredhammer> although i'd recommend it for windows users
<earthen> guillem101, sorry didn't see you were helping him all ready
<guillem101> earthen, your help is as worthy as mine :)
<gtapsycho> earthen Yeah i understand but now I've all partitions with certain file system. Now how do i create an unallocated one out of them?
<guillem101> we2by, I'm pretty sure vi may work through ftp...
<jokoon> dredhammer the fact is I don't know another app to read mangas, there are all fine settings I need, is there not equivalent of it ?
<earthen> guillem101, LOL yeah but i didn't want to step on anyone toes (so to speak)
<dredhammer> try Comix
<dredhammer> if they are in zip or rar format
<dredhammer> that will read them
<we2by> guillem101, I like a gui
<dredhammer> if you got a bunch of jpegs
<we2by> I'm off to work. :(
<dredhammer> try eye of gnome if you are on ubuntu
<guillem101> we2by, I know. vi is not for everyone :-)
<earthen> gtapsycho, well you will have to move any files you want to keep on the partition you want to use to another partition before you prepare it for ubuntuto
<gtapsycho> earthen Yeah i'll move somewhere and what do i do then
<guillem101> we2by, also, you could try fuse to mount the ftp as a local filesystem and thus use whatever you want to edit the file. Have not tested recently but it is supposed to work pretty easily
<earthen> gtapsycho, do you know what format the partition you want to use is in
<jokoon> thanks for your help dredhammer :)
<dredhammer> no problem
<gtapsycho> earthen Yeah, so just a format is what is all required?
<ocx32> any nice windows ce irc client?
<VSpike> How come in Konversation if you do /list or something which generates a lot of output, it makes the whole desktop unresponsive?
<earthen> gtapsycho, if it is in fat or ntfs then ubuntu will have to reformat them
<J03> Hey - are there any totem codec packs?
<ocx32> i am trying to search for some but no luck
<ocx32> ?
<ocx32> windows
<ocx32> ce clients
<ocx32> irc
<gtapsycho> earthen Thanks, I'll try your ideas.
<we2by> guillem101, I'm doing that with gnome
<we2by> not through a shell
<semboy> what is the record on this channel , i mean how many people have been the most
<we2by> but I'm gonna make backup every time I save myself
<we2by> I can't trust gedit any more. it sucks
<dredhammer> has znyone been able to compile the latest svn mplayer?
<earthen> gtapsycho, well when you are installing you can tell ubuntu to use the unallocated space to install it's self that is the quickest and it does a pretty good job just do let it reformat your intire drive because you'll loose everything
<we2by> when time permits me, I'll find a replacement for gedit
<dredhammer> *anyone
<earthen> gtapsycho, I mean don't let it
<gtapsycho> earthen Yes
<earthen> gtapsycho, good luck hope it helps
<gtapsycho> earthen But because I don't have any such partition I could run it only as a live CD ;)
<gtapsycho> earthen Cheers!
<earthen> gtapsycho,  do you know what you other Partitions are formatted in?
<gtapsycho> earthen You mean my current ones?
<earthen> gtapsycho, yes
<gtapsycho> earthen All are fat32
<VSpike> seems odd... I've seen other programs do that too - apparently hang the system when they are budy
<VSpike> busy
<VSpike> Skype does it sometimes
<earthen> gtapsycho, cool that's the best for Ubuntu it can read write to that easy
<VSpike> we2by: try vi?
<gtapsycho> earthen So i don't need to change anything?
<we2by> VSpike, I can work with vim, but with gedit copy/paste go faster
<VSpike> we2by: very true
<earthen> gtapsycho, well you'll still need to free a partition for ubuntu  because it doesn't install on fat system but you will be abl;e to read all your other files from ubuntu and write to them partitions as well
<VSpike> we2by: I'm using KDE and Kate seems OK
<VSpike> we2by: but I've not been using it long
<gtapsycho> earthen Well, it's clear now. I asked that only for confirmation.
<earthen> gtapsycho, where as if you had NTFS partitions you can only read
<jsperlhofer> looking for a dapper-repository for beryl
<gtapsycho> earthen I've had enough problems with NTFS.
<earthen> gtapsycho, no problem just make sure you knew that thats all
<gtapsycho> alright, gtg.
<gtapsycho> ta
<VSpike> As a newcomer to Linux, if faced with an apparently unresponsive desktop, what sequence of steps would you try to get your system back?
<earthen> gtapsycho, yeah me too good luck
<QwertyM> VSpike, I'd do a reformat :D
<Uzziel> how can i use gedesklets as root?
<jvolkman> VSpike, unresponsive all the time, or just right now?
<VSpike> jvojovolkman: No, it's okay now.  But it's happened a few times and I'm wondering what is the linux equivalent of hammering ctrl-alt-del and muttering "f*cking windows piece of .." under your breath
<VSpike> so that I know next time
<jvolkman> VSpike, I usually keep the system monitor applet on my panel
<kmaynard> Uzziel, why use it that way?
<sacra> does there exist a LiveCD version of ubuntu that does NOT attempt to find and mount existing filesystems?
<b08y> VSpike: just hit Ctrl-ALT-F1
<VSpike> jvolkman: I see in KDE i have ctrl-alt-shift-delete, as well as ctrl-alt-shift-pageup and ctrl-alt-shift-pagedown
<b08y> and get your system back
<conrad__> i am looking for a way to upgrade amarok 1.3.9 to latest version in ubuntu dapper?
<b08y> conrad__: what are the needed deps, that dont fit?
<b08y> conrad__: if there are things like libc6 , you may be cannot properly
<jvolkman> VSpike, I don't recall what the system monitor executable for KDE is
<conrad__> g2g quickly i'll talk to you right now
<jvolkman> VSpike, you can always drop to a terminal (ctrl-alt-f1) and run 'top'
<VSpike> If I hit ctrl-alt-F1 I just get a screen full of pixel trash
<dredhammer> has anyone been able to compile the latest svn mplayer?
<pilzig> is debian faster than ubuntu if i can configure it?
<jvolkman> VSpike, what video card?
<VSpike> There should also be ctrl-alt-backspace right?
<VSpike> ati radeon
<VSpike> x800
<Znortfl> Good day people. My X module Nvidia driver mismatches my kernel module nvidia driver. What should I do now?
<b08y> VSpike: u edgy?, than i saw that pixeltrah, thats maybe a bug of edgy
<VSpike> b08y: yes, edgy
<eternal_p> Good morning, can anyone recommend a good RSS news ticker that will appear on the desktop, etc?
<jvolkman> VSpike, are you using ATI's drivers, or Xorg's drivers?
* b08y recommends htop than top, especaliy for linux begionners
<VSpike> jvolkman: ATI.  the Xorg ones hang my machine
<eternal_p> or an even better question..is there a 'windows sidebar' or 'yahoo widgets' setup available for ubuntu? I find gDesklets is very limited
<b08y> conrad__: if there are minor deps, take src and compile yoursekf the news version
<Znortfl> Oh come on, surely anybody must know how to let the server module match the kernel module
<Znortfl> anybody but me
<b08y> eternal_p: whats windows sidebar, link?
<VSpike> I seem to remember there used to be some tricks with the scroll lock key hardwired into the kernel.. is that stuff still around?
<eternal_p> b08y: same thing as google desktop, etc (for vista) Windows Vista: Windows Sidebar and gadgets
<b08y> google desktop, is a desktop search engine
<b08y> not comparable to gdesklets
<eternal_p> sorry, google sidebar
<b08y> or am i wrong?
<eternal_p> google desktop is a suite of products, sidebar, indexer, etc
<eternal_p> i'm just looking for a sidebar where I can have RSS news feeds, etc
<Uzziel> kmaynard> Uzziel, why use it that way? <-- why not, i wanna have gdesklets as root
<wuming> is that possible to do xgl on dual monitor?
<Uzziel> i dont have a problem beeing root all the time
<beasty> sure wuming
<beasty> why not ?
<wuming> beasty, is there any document about this I can follow,
<wuming> beasty, i think there is a limit on screen resolution
<kmaynard> Uzziel, because running programs as root, especially GUI stuff, is not always the best idea. i was wondering what you wanted to do, maybe there's a workaround. but, if you just really want to do it, gksu gdesklets
<mneptok> Uzziel: you should not ru your machine as root.
<mneptok> *run
<Subhuman> wuming, there isnt.
<Subhuman> as long as your vid card can handle it.
<b08y> eternal_p: hmm, if u want to have, that rss etc, right on the desktop, there is only gdesklets,
<Subhuman> because dual head obviously puts a bigger load on the card.
<b08y> eternal_p: than i dont know such thing
<wuming> Subhuman, I see,,thanks
<eternal_p> no worries
<Uzziel> when i try to run gksu gdesklets, it says you are not permitted to run gdesklets as root
<tuxub> hi, how does gnome find the cdrom devices that appear in "Computer"? is it through /etc/fstab ?
<eternal_p> on another note, is anyone here good with bluetooth, I have a PCMCIA Bluetooth card, but Ubuntu only sees it as a serial port?
<b08y> tuxub: yeah, half is fstab
<mneptok> Uzziel: that's with good reason. why would you even want to run them as root? just use your user account.
<b08y> tuxub: but the other half is gnomevfs
<Subhuman> eternal_p, thats because bluetooth connections are handled like serial port connections.
<beasty> wuming: i run xgl on a 2560*1024 res
<Uzziel> i am logged in as root
<kmaynard> Uzziel, ha....is there something you want to do as a regular user that you cant do? or are you running your desktop as root?
<kmaynard> oh
<mneptok> Uzziel: then don't login as root
<wuming> beasty, cool, what video card you have?
<kmaynard> well that's not bright
<eternal_p> but I cannot do a hditool scan, etc, ubuntu doesn't think it a bluetooth card, so none of the BT utils work
* b08y is away
<beasty> wuming: nvidia fx 5500
<Subhuman> ahh i see.
<Uzziel> i hate to use sudo all the times and cannot acces administration as user
<Subhuman> eternal_p, does it not show up in hciconfig at all?
<Uzziel> so i use desktop as root
<tuxub> I have 2 cdrom devices and only 1 of them is visible, and I cannot view the cd contents when I insert a new cd... but I can view both in gnome baker for example for recording
<beasty> well that sucks
<kmaynard> Uzziel, you can run as a regular user, and then su -  when you want to stay as root
<tuxub> is gnomevfs configurable in some way?
<mneptok> Uzziel: but the risk of a compromised or broken system easily outweights the sudo inconvenience
<eternal_p> subhumanL nope
<mneptok> -t
<Subhuman> Uzziel, thats really insecure - if you need to use root all the time - open an terminal and type "sudo -i" and just leave it open.
<kmaynard> Uzziel, running EVERYTHING as root is dumb.  just fire up the ol' terminal and su -
<Uzziel> well its only my homepc, i dont think its that insecure
<mneptok> or open a root terminal
<Subhuman> eternal_p, how odd
<eternal_p> i'll brb
<eternal_p> agreed
<wuming> beasty:I have a Quadro FX 330/GeForce PCX 5300, should be ok?
<mneptok> Uzziel: uhhhh ... most of the world's spam comes from compromised home PCs
<VSpike> Oh, I was thinking of sysrq
<beasty> wuming: duh ;)
<Subhuman> Uzziel, well say i found an xchat/gaim exploit now - now i know your running as root - i could just use the exploit on you and destroy your whole machine
<Subhuman> if you were running as a normal user i couldnt.
<Uzziel> well its not more insecure then using windows
<Subhuman> which is why windows gets so many viruses - most users have total access of the machiner.
<kmaynard> if you're running as root all the time it is
<VSpike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raising_Skinny_Elephants_Is_Utterly_Boring
<Subhuman> Uzziel, well why use linux if your going to run it as insecure as windoiws?
<beasty> lol i think somthing is missing with this beryl thing
<Uzziel> cuz it runs more stable
<beasty> and i just found out what
<wuming> beasty, I will try it out,,,:),,is this up to date?
<beasty> my close button
<Subhuman> thats like buying a motorbike and sticking 4 wheels on it....
<wuming> beasty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<mneptok> Uzziel: saying something "is not any less secure than Windows" hardly sets the bar very high
<eternal_p> back
<beasty> wuming: i got it working since *compiz
<kmaynard> lawl
<beasty> but now it runs very smooth
<eternal_p> Subhuman: if I do a lspcmcia, I get a serial_cs listed, thats it
<wuming> beasty, ok,,thx
<Uzziel> but without beeing root, i cant access all the administration thingies via desktop
<beasty> since the new compiz release
<beasty> boehoe
<kmaynard> Uzziel, yes you can
<eternal_p> the funny thing is, it worked under 6.0, (my frist ubuntu attempt) but I remember I had to type a command before the BT would initalize, I just can't remember what that was
<beasty> sudo ...
<beasty> xsudo
<ThePub> Uzziel: why not?
<mneptok> Uzziel: Linux is more stable in large part because of its security. and you are now totally defeating that.
<Uzziel> its easier to be root everytime
<kmaynard> how hard is it to ypue su -  ?
<kmaynard> type
<Subhuman> eternal_p, im not sure - ive never really used pcmcia much since my new laptop has ethernet/wifi/bt all built in....
<rambo3> thats what happneds when you people post beryl ubuntu videos on youtube you get people like Uzziel here
<mneptok> Uzziel: and it's easier to reach my money if i just tape it to my face. but i don't.
<drunken-wallaby> anyone here who owns a hp pavilion dv9000 series and has a working! bootline to bypass the buggy bios?
<jneves> drunken-wallaby: have you tried acpi=off?
<beasty> man gksudo
<rusher> hello
<ThePub> Uzziel: Being root everytime is like running a normal Windows session.  Whereas in a modern Linux distribution, anything that modifies the system, that is not part of the normal workflow, has a reminder of what is being changed.
<ThePub> Then again, Vista promises to fix that.
<ThePub> (finally)
<kmaynard> ThePub, so did XP
<kmaynard> promises promises
<ThePub> kmaynard: Vista delivers though :)
<kmaynard> ThePub, bah. :)
<drunken-wallaby> jneves i've tried most combinations (acpi=off noapic nolapic pnpbios=off biosirq irqpoll,...). nothing works. problem is bad irq7. when the problem occurs, i have to unload the ehci_hcd module and reload it to get usb working (at 1.1 speed only, though)
<rusher> vista looked cool
<Subhuman> kmaynard, XP was better than 2k for that - it warns you before accessing control panel / C:/Windows - but yes-  it is lame.
<rusher> they hada demo in the japanese pc store
<ThePub> XP actually had the ability to "run-as" but it wasn't very useful.
<rusher> sudo kicks ass!
<Subhuman> vistas system requirements though :O
<rusher> everyoen should get a amd 64x2 lol
<Subhuman> for what? cuz it cant be eyecandy - i can run beryl/xgl from a geforce 4.....
<ThePub> Yeah, Vista system requirements are insane :(
<rusher> Vista needs dual cores
<drunken-wallaby> jneves i can't boot with acpi=off alone. the system hangs at "assume root bridge"
<quiet> rusher, no it doesn't
<rusher> vista = gnome with gdesklets
<quiet> o_O
<borg> vista = huh?
<axisme> lol
<starz> vista is one big fail
<starz> its hardghey
<quiet> vista is actually not that bad.
<borg> i wuv vista
<eternal_p> rusher: I have to tell you, I think vista's sidebar is much better than gdesklets
<guillem101> Uzziel, I remind that hard drive lost because I was root for an action that didn't need that... and I mispelled the command...snif snif
<gast> slm
<ThePub> Nah, Vista will 'fail' like Windows2000 :)
<rusher> your right eternal_p
<kmaynard> let's stay on linux...there's plenty of vista reviews available elsewhere
<rusher> true
<starz> i'm in the beta testing team and i wont touch it once that thing is out
<rusher> god bless ubuntu
<starz> agreed.
<quiet> "beta testing team"?
<borg> ubuntu is filled with voodoo goodness! :P
<quiet> lol
<starz> although the microsoft entrance to linux will hopefully produce some better drivers
<starz> quiet, yeah im legit
<quiet> you mean.. you have an MSDN membership
<eternal_p> I will agree with g-d bless ubuntu when I get my WPA wireless and Bluetooth working :)
<rusher> any norton ghost like program for ubuntu ?
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Milky> Hello. How do I install 32-bit firefox on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Rejo> anyone knows what causes grub to tell me  "mdadm: no devices listed in conf file were found" after a regular install of feisty-server (i know: unstable). config is sda and sdb with each four partitions joined together in a software raid1 setup)
<VSpike> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Guide/Freezes
<starz> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ThePub> Ubuntu has a number of issues itself.  Don't just bless it and say everyone else sucks.  :)
<server3> Help!!
<eternal_p> ThePub: lol agreed, it is just frustrating
<eternal_p> especially about WPA
<rusher> What is a "Norton Ghost" like program for Ubuntu ?
<borg> Milky, there's a small commandline program that allows you to execute 32bit apps in 64bit, but i forgot what it's called
<ThePub> rusher: man dd
<server3> On my Ubuntu was made command: sudo chown g+rw] 
<CodeB> anyone here know how to get dsniff to work on windows
<Milky> borg: what I'm really looking for is a 32-bit firefox deb
<server3> On my Ubuntu was made command: sudo chown g+rw
<ThePub> Rejo: I'm guessing that your boot drive is not setup in Grub, but Grub itself has been installed onto the MBR.
<server3> and now, I trying to sudo, it says: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0460, should be 0440
<Rejo> ThePub: what shoudl i do to fix? (i dont understand your remarks on " your boot drive is not setup in Grub"
<server3> Anyone!!
<server3> On my Ubuntu was made command: sudo chown g+rw
<ThePub> Rejo: Well, it's simple.  Grub is being loaded from the MBR, but whatever configuration it has does not point to a valid operating system.
<mneptok> Rejo: you're using SATA or SCSI?
<server3> and now, I trying to sudo, it says: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0460, should be 0440
<Rejo> mneptok: i use SATA in this serber, tried before  in other server with IDE
<rusher> the tabs in IE 7 looked cool
<mneptok> Rejo: you can't move from one machine to the other and boot. what was the drive installed on?
<Rejo> mneptok: I have tried two different installs on two servers.
<Rejo> mneptok: I did not move discs or so
<ThePub> server3: I'm not familar with that error.  If it's just a permissions issue the solution would be to solve it in single-user mode.
<mneptok> Rejo: ah, ok. and both failed?
<Rejo> mneptok: yep - otherwise I would nbot have asked here :)
<lmosher> Where can I find a good sources.list listing for ubuntu? Some of the ones on ubuntuguide don't work (particularly deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf edgy-plf)
<Rejo> mneptok: 2 different type of hardware (a cheap ass via board and a intel board in a dell
<ThePub> server3: maybe someone else has a better idea though.  :)
<Rejo> ThePub: this should be fixable (temporary) from within the grub menu or should i safe mode?
<mneptok> Rejo: it could be that the driver for the drive controller(s) are not being loaded into initramfs. check by booting off a live cd what's in the initramfs setup for that feisty install, and add the driver and rebuild initramfs if your driver is not there.
<mneptok> Rejo: and you should be asking this in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<julio> alguien espaol
<julio> tengo una duda
<Rejo> mneptok: what is difference?
<mneptok> !es > julio
<mneptok> Rejo: #ubuntu+1 is for feisty questions
<Rejo> i see :)
<mneptok> *do* you? ;)
<LordMetroid> Is scanners easy to get going in ubuntu?
<rusher> xsane picked mine up automatically
<rusher> some scanners work good
<LordMetroid> I connected one and nothing happen, maybe I need to restart?
<judgen> how do i set the window behavious in beryl?
<server3> How to use "single-user" mode? Where it is?
<dgold> hello - problems after most recent gnome-updates - the system won't boot beond the splash-screen. It seems there may be a problem with some of the xml-readonly files in gconf - has this behaviour been reported elsewhere?
<iratik> Hi! ,  I've got a server running Ubuntu Dapper (RAID10 setup, Not sure if that matters) - We are starting to get problems writing blob data to the disk in MySQL - also, strange things have started to happen with files just getting garbled information in the middle of them - I suspect a disk integrity issue. Can someone point me to a site or guide that shows the basics of periodic maintenance on ubuntu/linux machines with regar
<iratik> ds to disk/database integrity?
<dredhammer> hello again is there a guide for replacing gstreamer with libxine in totem? i don't want to er run automatix i just want totem to have the xine libs
<smithveg> hi
<Shozen> Hi
<smithveg> someonw know how can i change the png format between png-8 and png-24
<iratik> Wow, its nothing but questions in here
<ThePub> dredhammer: I'm pretty naive about the audio stuff, but doesn't it already do that if you install everything?
<Shozen> Well I have a question too
<smithveg> huh!
<iratik> smithveg: open up the png file in GIMP and save it as PNG and it should allow you to set the png type when you save
<rusher> try gimp smithveg
<smithveg> no
<ThePub> smithveg: gimp doesn't work for you?
<Shozen> How can update firefox from the version that came with Ubuntu to V 2.0?
<smithveg> when i save as png, i have no way to choose it
<smithveg> it can works. i just want to save an image as png-8
<Znortfl> Dear Ubuntu people. I upgraded my nVidia driver and I am not happy with it. any way of installing an older driver?
<ThePub> smithveg: yes you do.  PNG-8 is an 8-bit PNG.. you control that with the color palette, not the save option.
<dredhammer> totem by itself uses the gstreamer lib so wmv etc isn't in it by default
<ThePub> smithveg: open your image and change the color palette to 8-bit, then save as PNG.
<Shozen> Newbie here!!!
<dredhammer> i'd just like to find a guide to do it without having to use Automatix
<dredhammer> to add libxine
<gary> Does anyone know how to count files in bash?  I want to do something like ls | and pipe it into a file counter so it counts how many files there are.  Well, unless there is a much easier way?
<smithveg> ThePub, huh, can you tell me where the color palette hide..
<ThePub> dredhammer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  ?
<QwertyM> when will VLC 0.8.6 come for Ubuntu repos
<QwertyM> ?
<iratik> smithveg: #gimp
<QwertyM> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Shozen> Umm guys firefox???
<iratik> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<webben> Does anyone know why the spelling checker used by gedit complains about "shouldn't"
<ThePub> smithveg: gimp -> image -> mode
<smithveg> Ooopp...ok.
<webben> and if there's any way to teach it to understand the use of the apostrophe
<QwertyM> Shozen, what Ubuntu are you using ?
<Shozen> the latest 6. somthing
<ThePub> webben: because it's poor english.
<iratik> Anyway - back to why I came here
<iratik> Hi! ,  I've got a server running Ubuntu Dapper (RAID10 setup, Not sure if that matters) - We are starting to get problems writing blob data to the disk in MySQL - also, strange things have started to happen with files just getting garbled information in the middle of them - I suspect a disk integrity issue. Can someone point me to a site or guide that shows the basics of periodic maintenance on ubuntu/linux machines with regar
<iratik> ds to disk/database integrity?
<kmaynard> Shozen, when you use the update manager, if there's a new firefox it'll be updated then
<webben> ThePub, only in some contexts.
<webben> ThePub: it's certainly not misspelled English.
<QwertyM> 6.10 has Firefox 2.0 by default
<Shozen> no it is 6.06
<dm_> .
<Shozen> the update is grayed out
<smithveg> thepub, i do not know which one should i choose
<rusher> 6.06 has 1.5
<Shozen> yes and I want to upgrade to 2.0
<rusher> download it from source
<ThePub> smithveg: "indexed" is 8-bit color.  You can only have a max of 256 color in indexed mode.  I'd suggest buy a book that introduces you do graphic design if you're going to do much of this.  :)
<rusher> or the firefox deb installer
<Shozen> yeah but it will not override the older version
<rusher> uninstall the older version
<webben> Does anyone know what spellchecker gedit uses?
<smithveg> hehe,,,,,
<rusher> http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<smithveg> okok i try i try , thanks...
<iratik> Hi! ,  I've got a server running Ubuntu Dapper (RAID10 setup, Not sure if that matters) - We are starting to get problems writing blob data to the disk in MySQL - also, strange things have started to happen with files just getting garbled information in the middle of them - I suspect a disk integrity issue. Can someone point me to a site or guide that shows the basics of periodic maintenance on ubuntu/linux machines with regar
<iratik> ds to disk/database integrity?
<Shozen> thing is i am a Mac user and I am a bit lost around how to install stuff here, I get files that have strange things and there is no exe like windows
<rusher> run fsck2 or fsck
<ThePub> smithveg: but if you have a lot of images to convert, gimp also offers automation features.  IIRC the gimp Web site has a tutorial on how to set them up.
<rusher> clean ya disk
<rusher> e2fsck
<iratik> okay, so what was it? fsck2, fsck, or e2fsck?
<rusher> it is linux's scandisk
<rusher> fix disk for errors
<iratik> but i mean which command was it
<rusher> e2fsck
<HuibertGill> !ncq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iratik> do linux disks become fragmented?
<rusher> no iratik
<rusher> linux fs are all fragmented
<rusher> data gets thrown in locations all over the disck
<rusher> but stays together
<rusher> on windows...
<rusher> different parts of files go all over the disk
<HuibertGill> HI everybody, has anybody any experience with sata drives and ncq in ubuntu?
<finalbeta> rusher, that's not what fragmented means, fragmented relates to files in pieces
<wrathchild9> hi
<ThePub> all filsystems are "fragmented" and can be "fixed", some are better at dealing with it.
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: hi back again.
<Shozen> yeah on the windows you get an exe file that runs the installation here i can't find anything like it
<wrathchild9> how I can automatically mount SMB shares?
<rusher> edit /etc/fstab
<iratik> rusher: in the man files , e2fsck states that 'in general it is not safe to run e2fsck on mountedsystems' with the exception of -n , which would be pointless as it runs the scandisk as 'readonly'
<rusher> u need to run it from a live cd
<iratik> oh my god
<iratik> i mean i've gotta shut down the server?
<P2500> Shozen: Use Synaptic for all your installation needs, and when you need to configure stuff, hit the howtos.
<ThePub> webben: just out of curiousity.. why spell-check in gedit?   idk what it uses though, probably just the gnu spellcheck library.
<Shozen> Yeah great but thing is it doesn't show firefox 2.0
<rusher> in the old distros, e2fsck would scan before the system loaded
<Shozen> is there a way I can use this app to install the package i downloaded?
<Milky> Hi
<Milky> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<webben> ThePub: because I'm writing in gedit.
<wrathchild9> but on fstab what I must write to it?
<P2500> Open a terminal, type synaptic.
<iratik> Sozen: Have you tried 'apt-get upgrade firefox' ?
<webben> ThePub: and regardless of whether I use it or not, it's a clear bug.
<rusher> install smbfs first wrathchild9
<Shozen> yes but it is grayed out!
<rusher> google on mounting smb shares
<ThePub> webben: why?  just add it to your dictionary :)
<iratik> rusher: So , should i just reboot the server?
<rusher> yes
<iratik> oh kay
<webben> ThePub: that shouldn't be necessary.
<webben> ThePub: it's quite ordinary English
<Milky> When I run Skype I get: "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<wrathchild9> I have smbfs
<ThePub> webben: *shrug* I really do suppose that depends on where you come from.
<rusher> wrath: //server/share /mnt/bla smbfs username=bla,password=bla
<wrathchild9> thanks, rusher
<rusher> hai
<rusher> NFS IS SO MUCH BETTER
<rusher> i hate samba !
<rusher> lol
<ThePub> webben: to answer your question, it uses the aspell library for spellcheck.
<jakob_dk> Hey again again.. still trying to install aMSN 0.96... the new error when i try to install is: Checking for Tk GUI Toolkit ... failed  :S
<Shozen> ok here is a question
<rusher> install the dam tk GUI toolkit
<kmaynard> Shozen, i can help you get the official firefox package if you want
<Shozen> if I download firefox from its site
<rusher> sudo dpkg -i firefox.bla
<boink> open the tar ball and the binary is there
<HuibertGill> has anybody any experience with sata drives and ncq in ubuntu?
<wrathchild9> rusher: but I have on PC-s Ubuntu Edgy and WinXP
<webben> ThePub: It doesn't really depend where you come from. Contractions are not a spelling error. They may be inappropriate style in some instances.
<Shozen> can i install it with the synaptic?
<boink> no
<kalent> ola
<boink> hola
<kmaynard> Shozen, no. but it's not hard to get it running. what version of FF are you using now?
<synesthesia> Hi, I'm trying to install the server edition of Ubuntu -- I want to just add the desktop component after I've set it up. What's the easiest way to do this (what's the package name for the desktop?)
<kmaynard> synesthesia, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<boink> why do you want the desktop on a server?
<hjmills> what network packet sniffing tools and arp poison routing tools are available on linux - i want to secure my network
<Shozen> 1.5
<rusher> it is better to learn the console
<boink> on ubuntu you mean?
<rusher> my server has the GUi and it is slow !
<kmaynard> Shozen, ok. put the firefox 2 tarball in /opt
<Shozen> I should since I use mac
<boink> a server should never have any desktop stuff
<synesthesia> I know the console. I have a reason for wanting the desktop.
<rusher> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<synesthesia> I'm a network admin, I'm switching from Fedora. I just need the name of the desktop component.
<rusher> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kmaynard> Shozen, unpack it there. you will then have a folder called /opt/firefox
<synesthesia> rusher: Thanks!
<overridden> how do I save installed deps list so I can reinstall them ?
<overridden> rebs
<overridden> debs
<rusher> synaptic has a option in the file menu
<ThePub> boink: that's rather naive since X itself is a server process.  :)
<boink> it's not naive at all
<overridden> isnt there something like dpkg -l > save ?
<P2500> synesthesia: Perhaps you can get away with having a lightweight WM and just the tools you need on it to get the job done?
<boink> it's just a waste of space
<rusher> you can always tar your system
<rusher> ll
<synesthesia> It's extremely naive to make that blanket statement about the desktop. I run IIS (under protest) but it is GUI based. It's just linux-geek posturing...
<DekKeD> anyone knows how to "mount" a video in a webcam device? Sort of "fake webcam" thing
<kmaynard> i have a desktop on one of my servers...if you have the juice to run it, who cares
<boink> it's not geek posturing. and stop the name calling
<ThePub> boink: depends on the goals of your server, no?  X is a server process specifically setup as a remote desktop protocol.  A basic X-Session (like you'd run on a server) takes no more space than any other service.
<rusher> Windows Server 2003 is a good example lol
<kmaynard> i use nomachine on my server....
<synesthesia> I'm not name-calling. I'm just saying that I've heard that blind statement made a lot, and I don't agree with it.
<boink> the dekstop is the desktop and the server is the server
<rusher> good point boink
<boink> if you can't run a server without eye candy, you shoulldn't be running a server
<rusher> a server is what you make of it
<kmaynard> please tat the flames elsewhere
<boink> let's someone else run it
<rusher> let Microsoft run it
<rusher> lol
<semboy> http://bigfile.twistys.com/content/1165858033-9b344a576677ceb228191cc929ecdef1/visual/vid/c/u/cumdtit_544tw_sc01/cumdtit_544tw_sc01_01.mov  i cant play it :S it's says "no video"
<semboy> but why :S
<kmaynard> if the guy wants to run a desktop on his server, let him. it's not hurting you. argue the merits of it elsewhere
<Shozen> okay got firefox 2.0 and extracted the package on the desktop
<Shozen> now what?
<boink> /var/cache/apt/archives <=
<rusher> shozen, should we do this on Gaim?
<boink> debs are stored there
<synesthesia> I'm not running a desktop, per se. I just need those tools there so if I need an assistant to check something for me, I don't have to instruct them in CLI terms over the phone.
<kmaynard> Shozen, move the extracted folder to /opt
<Shozen> "Gaim"???
<rusher> nevermind, someone is helping you
<hjmills> i run a server with a gui and it was a hell of a lot easier to setup than a console based server
<boink> go into the directory then "./firefox & "
<rusher> good point hjmills
<synesthesia> I also do web dev, and it's handy to have a user friendly text editor for all my setup.
<synesthesia> hjmills: EXACTLY.
<synesthesia> I
<rusher> THE IT INDUSTRY WILL RATHER HAVE SOMEONE WHO KNOWS THE CONOSLE (IE. MORE KNOWLEDGEABLE)
<Shozen> would you kill me if I ask where /OP is?
<synesthesia> OK. I DO KNOW THE CONSOLE
<hjmills> i also found the web interfaces a great help and didnt want to have to make them allow remote connections first
<synesthesia> I choose the gui for some tasks.
<boink> golly gee
<hjmills> oy guys - stop the caps
<boink> can we stop this pointless conversation?
<rusher> i was just making a statement, not ment twords anyone
<boink> this is a help channel
<kmaynard> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ThePub> boink: like naive statements that you don't run X on a "server" :)
<hjmills> boink is right - each to his own
<jokoon> Is there some way to connect to my FTP (login and pass) without installing any soft on ubuntu 6.10 ? I tried ftp in terminal and "connect to server" in nautilus but I'm kinda lost
<boink> stop it now
<P2500> "Hello, I'm P2500, and I'm an Ubuntu addict."
<P2500> :-P
<rusher> you need a ftp server jokoon
<synesthesia> Just out of curiosity, boink, do you work in IT?
<semboy> !codec
<hjmills> jokoon: the ftp command works as such - ftp <ip address> [enter] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<semboy> http://bigfile.twistys.com/content/1165858033-9b344a576677ceb228191cc929ecdef1/visual/vid/c/u/cumdtit_544tw_sc01/cumdtit_544tw_sc01_01.mov  i cant play it :S it's says "no video"
<atoponce> jokoon: you should be using ssh-server rather than ftp
<QwertyM> P2500, :P
<victor__> Hola a todos
<boink> synestesia: yes, I do.
<hjmills> jokoon: then it will ask the username and password
<jokoon> rusher I have a remote ftp
<boink> now stop this
<Shozen> it is telling me that I don't have the permission
<rusher> sudo
<rusher> sudo when the man tells you no
<hjmills> semboy: you need the correct codecs for .mov files installed - look on the wiki
<hjmills> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !codecs
<hjmills> !.mov
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rusher> get the automatix codec pack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<P2500> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spaghetti_Knife> What's the best FTP client? And is there an Ubuntu version of installshield Wizard?
<rusher> ftp !
<synesthesia> Thanks for the info, guys.
<boink> apt-get install ftp
<Shozen> sudo where?
<rusher> sftp
<hjmills> thanks boink
<rusher> install the ssh packages
<victor__> que ondas
<victor__> saludos desde mexico
<Spaghetti_Knife> My biggest problem is actually installing and compiling things from source.
<jokoon> I have a 500 error
<Spaghetti_Knife> Is there an application that does that for me?
<boink> victor: no hablamos espanol aqui
<hjmills> Spaghetti_Knife: you dont need install shield on linux as we have debs, rpms and autopackages
<victor__> como trabajo C en ubunto
<boink> !tell victor_ about #ubuntu-es
<hjmills> Spaghetti_Knife: try checkinstall
<Spaghetti_Knife> hjmills Are thos applications?
<atoponce> victor__: english
<kurisutofuaa> I have an iPod Video 30gb and it doesn't want to automount for me anyone have any idea's why?
<cniryx552> hi can somebody help me with apache?
<victor__> espaol
<boink> !tell victor__ about #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about #ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !tell victor__ about ubuntu-es
<Spaghetti_Knife> hjmills: Is checkinstall an application?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<victor__> es casi toda America lo habla
<rusher> scp is a man best friend
<boink> well .. I tried
<jokoon> sorry
<victor__> hasta en los EEUU
<atoponce> cniryx552: i can try. i know a little
<jakob_dk> wuhu got it now...
<hjmills> Spaghetti_Knife: yes - to compile you normally change to the source dir, run ./configure, then run make, then run make install
<boink> victor__: no hablamos espanol aqui
<jokoon> My ftp can be accessed with an address not the same to upload
<boink> hay "ubuntu-es"
<hjmills> Spaghetti_Knife: instead of running the make install step you run sudo checkinstall to make a deb which gets installed - then you can use synaptic to remove it
<VSpike> hmm the "runaway process detector" applet on KDE is a bit useless.  So far during normal operation it has given me warnings about Firefox, Konversation and VMWare as well as several about KSystemGuard.
<Spaghetti_Knife> hjmills: Okay, I have no idea what you're talking about.
<hjmills> Spaghetti_Knife: do you know how to compile from source and do you know how to use synaptic?
<Spaghetti_Knife> hjmills: Nope.
<hjmills> Spaghetti_Knife: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<VSpike> And why the hell is konversation sucking all that CPU anyway?
<ThePub> webben: hmm, you probably are right that it's a bug.  you might consider submitting it with aspell.  "shouldn't" is already in the American English dictionary and it is the only contraction that appears to cause a spellcheck error.
<hjmills> Spaghetti_Knife: read that - its the official docs on installing, uninstalling and updating programs on ubuntu
<Spaghetti_Knife> hjmills: Cool.
<Spaghetti_Knife> hjmills: Thanks.
<kmaynard> Shozen, do you know how to do private messaging?
<ThePub> webben: What's particularly interesting is that you "fix" it and end up with "shouldn't't"  lol
<ThePub> webben: which of course ends up being "wrongly" spelled ;)
<Shozen> yes
<kurisutofuaa> Am on Edgy64 and my iPod Video 30gb doesn't want to automount for me anyone have any idea's why?
<DekKeD> anyone knows how to "mount" a video in a webcam device? Sort of "fake webcam" thing
<ThePub> webben: the issue though isn't the word, it's the single-quote barrier that apperas to be the issue.
<cniryx552> atoponce: I have this error: I want edit files in /var/www/ but in my Ubuntu isnt root
<Shozen> i sent you a reply
<kmaynard> Shozen, i dont see it
<atoponce> cniryx552: you need to use the 'sudo' command before editing files
<Shozen> i can see this (18:40:52) kmaynard: hello
<kmaynard> you use IM?
<Shozen> (18:41:01) Shozen: can you see this?
<atoponce> cniryx552: eg: sudo vim /var/www/index.html
<Shozen> yes
<atoponce> cniryx552: or, if you want, you can change ownership of the files to you
<ThePub> DekKeD: hmm, I won't be any help.. but have you checked into Sane?  last time I did a Web cam that was the where the solution was.
<Shozen> it opened a tab where is see your first msg
<atoponce> cniryx552: eg: sudo chown -R user /var/www    where user is your username
<hjmills> Spaghetti_Knife: if you really do need to compile there is a guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<cniryx552> I must go away...
<rusher>  sudo chown -R user /var/www    where user:user  is your username
<cniryx552> thx
<dawkirst> Hi guys, I've got a hard choice: should I go for a Dell Latitude D620 or Lenovo ThinkPad T60? Why?
<hjmills> what network packet sniffing tools and arp poison routing tools are available on linux - i want to secure my network
<rusher> do not forget the group !
<webben> ThePub, yes using aspell at the command line with en_GB and input "shouldn't shouldnt can't cant" only "shouldnt" is marked as being spelled incorrectly
<DekKeD> ThePub: what is "Sane"?
<atoponce> rusher: good point! :)
<DekKeD> :P
<QwertyM> why is 42 the answer to life?
<hjmills> QwertyM: cos thats what many years of scrabble turned up
<kmaynard> QwertyM, it's how many roads a man must walk in his life
<atoponce> QwertyM: because 2+2=5 for large values of 2
<hjmills> kmaynard: then some people have so many more lives than a cat
<QwertyM> hehe many answers! :p
<ThePub> DekKeD: it's a backend service that provides imaging services to programs that use them.  there are a number of applications built on top of it that give you a window into your device.
<Shozen> I am using Gaim
<kmaynard> hjmills, shirley mcclain?
<DekKeD> ThePub: ok
<QwertyM> hey Shozen
<kmaynard> QwertyM, http://www.google.com/search?q=the+answer+to+life+the+universe+and+everything&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<xuser_> How do i disable the ubuntu progress bar during boot?
<hjmills> kmaynard: is that a singer?
<ThePub> DekKeD: think of it as a twain for media devices.. (although that's a poor comparison since it also implements twain)
<Shozen> hey
<kmaynard> hjmills, google her
<kmaynard> Shozen, what's your AIM screen name
<Shozen> shozen
<Shozen> but iam not using aim
<webben> ThePub: hmm but in gedit "shouldn't shouldnt can't cant" both shouldn'ts are marked as incorrectly spelled
<VSpike> Oh good, it's complaining about Amarok now, and Amarok is not even doing anything... that's it, this applet has to go :)
<QwertyM> no, tis, 4 8 15 16 23 42 and thats why answer to life's 42
<ThePub> webben: they are, and if you "fix" them you'll find "shouldn" can be replaced with "shouldn't" leaving you with "shouldn't't"
<QwertyM> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=iMS&q=4+8+15+16+23+42&btnG=Search
<QwertyM> :p
<kmaynard> QwertyM, have you read the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy?
<QwertyM> yeah, the question was based upon that :)
<QwertyM> nice book and nice movie too
<hjmills> QwertyM: all five books in the trilogy?
<ThePub> webben: which of course, "shouldn't't" will be marked as incorrectly spelled, lol.  It appears to only be that word though, which is why I'm with you on the belief that it's a flaw with ASpell.
<QwertyM> hjmills, am afraid not!
<webben> ThePub: well, I think there's a problem with Aspell /and/ a different problem with gedit. Because otherwise I can't explain the difference between the two.
<QwertyM> 5 books = trilogy ?
<QwertyM> :o
<QwertyM> pentalogy, ok I'll get them xD
<toastytaco> Hey Does anyone know it there is a ubuntu package for Internet DJ Console for 6.10
<danny500>  my sound isn't working. When i try to get into the sound options it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<hjmills> QwertyM: no - according to the author its a trilogy
<VSpike> well i'm going.. I can't justify the CPU usage :)
<rusher> danny500 :make sure you have all the updates, then reboot
<danny500> ok
<ThePub> webben: oh, interesting.  I see what you're saying. Interesting.
<rusher> or danny500 : mess with sound from system - pref - sound
<httped> anyone use ubuntu server in the production environment?
<QwertyM> hjmills, oh ok
<Bobhiper> hello
<Bobhiper> I'm new in linux
<Bobhiper> I have a problem
<drm_> i'm trying to play a dvd through VLC player but as soon as i start the dvd it exits the program.. has anyone encountered this?
<rusher> make sure you have libdecss
<Bobhiper> how can I connect to dial-up internet with ubuntu?
<rusher> gnomeppp
<hjmills> Bobhiper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Shoze1> ummm firefox guy is back
<Bobhiper> how can I connect to dial-up internet using ubuntu?
<Bobhiper> tnx
<drm_> rusher: i just used easyubuntu to install libdecss.. do i need to restart before that will take affect?
<iratik> Natural Language identifier/regexp question parsing and automated link generator bot would be helpful for this channel!
<rusher> maybe
<Shoze1> I am trying to install firefox 2.0
<iratik> Anyway, I'm running a server with Dapper 6.06, I thought I had a virus scanner in there (as part of the ISPConfig setup) it turns out i don't! apparently!? (tried "ps ax | grep clam" and didn't have it running) - i'm abbout to do "apt-get install clamav" however, i need it to not interfere with the existing services and automatically start as the server stars up'
<iratik> is there anything i need to know?
<Joakim> Hey
<Joakim> I have some problems with the sound
<Joakim> I only get sound from one of the speakers
<iratik> is the plug all the way in?
<Joakim> Yeo
<Joakim> Yep
<Joakim> I have a AC97 sound card
<iratik> did you double click the volume icon and set the mixer balance?
<Joakim> On my older computer, the both speakers worked
<Joakim> With the same setup
<iratik> In the ubuntu volume control there are 2 sliders for each possible output\
<Molly_156> I have a question about openssh. I've installed everything, and have confirmed that openssh is installed. However, when I try to restart the ssh server using the command in the docs (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart) it says its an unknown command. Any suggestions?
<xuser_> Anyone how to disable the ubuntu progress bar during boot?
<semboy> can someone tell me , what package i need to play Mov files ??? , please i have done the ubot stuff
<semboy> but didnt help me
<boink> Molly_156: apt-get install ssh
<Slart> Molly_156: have you tried using tab autocomplete when writing that line in the terminal? just to see if the ssh file really is there...
<iratik> the left slider is the left volume , right slider is the right volume?
<Joakim> I get some scrolls
<Molly_156> boink: I've already done that, it is installed. I will try the tab autocomplete, Slart.
<Joakim> Master, PCM, Line-In, CD, Microphone and PC Speaker
<Molly_156> Nope, it's not there. Yet when I do the apt-get install openssh-client, it says it's already installed. This is straight out of p. 31 in the man.
<snapple> i'm on a derelict debian install now on a powerbook g3, is there any way to get ubuntu onto it without usb or cd-rom (net install?)
<citriz> how do i check my fstab file?
<Joakim> Under Master there are two scrolls
<snapple> cat /etc/fstab
<ThePub> snapple: probably not through 'normal' means
<citriz> cause for some reason, when i insert cds, the cd doesn't show up on my desktop until i mount it
<Molly_156> Ah, wait, my bad -- figure it out.
<snapple> I guess going the usb route would have to do
<Molly_156> I have the client, not the server.
<ThePub> snapple: a net install using a kernel image is definitely possible though.  although, I'm not comfortable trying to help someone with it.  :(
<Slart> Molly_156: that would explain it =)
<Joakim> They are connected with a chain sign
<snapple> I'll just have to find out how to boot usb
<VSpike> b08y: You can fix the garbage VT bug we mentioned earlier
<Joakim> symbol*
<citriz> what is the option "noauto"
<VSpike> b08y: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/63558
<sephirot1> Hi all. I've successfully configured X to use twinview. problem is, when i maximize a movie (on kaffeine) it just spreads out to both screens instead of the TV screen
<Joakim> When I click on it, it disables
<sephirot1> Someone told me that I should configure some xinerama option- but how exactly?
<Slart> citriz: I dont remember.. check the man-page
<VSpike> b08y: It works, I've just done it.  Double plus good because I've been meaning to turn off the splash for a while.  I prefer to see messages
<ThePub> snapple: if you have another computer, could you not just put your computer into disk mode and install it onto the disk using another computer?
<Joakim> And when I try to move the left speaker scroll, the volume doesn't change
<VSpike> Glad I did... I just noticed I seem to have no swap *again*
<ThePub> snapple: put your powerbook that is :)
<jarnoz> Anybody have Mount Rainier capable optical drive in their computer?
<Slart> citriz: check http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<nagyv> hello! my friend just upgraded from breezy to dapper, but his X now is misconfigured. Hopefully he has a root account, so could log in. What should he run? dpkg-reconfigure sth?
<ThePub> I wonder why ubuntu-desktop doesn't include galeon as the default browser?  it's so much prettier than firefox :)
<strahlemann> Breaking News: dieter bohlen wurde gefesselt und ausgeraubt! Skandal!
<sephirot1> Hi all. I've successfully configured X to use twinview. problem is, when i maximize a movie (on kaffeine) it just spreads out to both screens instead of the TV screen
<sephirot1> SOrry if I repeated that- but I might have gotten disconnected. so i wasnt sure that went through
<Slart> nagyv: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would do it, I think
<kling0n> nagyv: or run Xorg -configure
<ThePub> sephirot1: I'm sure someone with an nVidia could have more specific information, but it sounds like you don't have support for xinerama enabled.
<ThePub> sephirot1: I have only ATI cards, which as far as I know handle that differently.
<semboy> can someone tell me , what package i need to play Mov files ??? , please i have done the ubot stuff  ,. PLEASE just say the names so i can find them and download them
<sephirot1> ThePub: well, if its about specificity- then here it is- i've installed nvidia-glx, using nvidia drier, twinview enabled- thats just about it-
<Slart> semboy: doesn't vlc play quicktime movies?
<semboy> http://bigfile.twistys.com/content/1165858033-9b344a576677ceb228191cc929ecdef1/visual/vid/c/u/cumdtit_544tw_sc01/cumdtit_544tw_sc01_01.mov  i cant play it :S it's says "no video"
<sephirot1> ThePub: yeah- but i used an ATI radeon card on this box (which only has windows now) and in my experience ATI cards were a bit difficult to configure.
<Molly_156> Hmmm. Shouldn't SSH be configured to work right out of the box? It says its ok, its default is Port 22, yet I can't access it remotely.
<semboy> Slart I CANT play it :S it just gives me no video
<Slart> Molly_156: I wouldn't be surprised if it's disabled by default until you change the config-file or something
<kling0n> semboy:
<kling0n> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg]  FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<kling0n> Selected video codec: [ffh264]  vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
<kling0n> ==========================================================================
<kling0n> ID_VIDEO_CODEC=ffh264
<ThePub> sephirot1: that is beside the point, and it's definitely subjective.  Like I said, it's something to do with xinerama support in your card, I'm sure someone with nVidia experience could assist more specifically though.
<kling0n> semboy: do you have ffmpeg installed?
<Slart> semboy: my firefox install plays it without any problems.. I'll try downloading the file too
<semboy> Kilingon i will check
<Joakim> Have tried some things now
<Joakim> Tried to change device
<Molly_156> Slart: I've changed the config file, it's still dead. :(
<Joakim> Have two options
<dimi_> dimi
<dimi_> homo
<Slart> Molly_156: restarted it?
<dimi_> lik me tot ik kom
<dimi_> ik wil neuke:p
<Molly_156> Slart: Yes.
<dimi_> fuck me
<paradizelost> i just installed sun java from the deb, how do i set it  as my default vm?
<Molly_156> I'll try rebooting...
<VSpike> Is this a valid /etc/fstab entry for a swap partition?  It doesnt seem to work and I cant see why:
<Joakim> Intel ICH6 (ASLA)
<VSpike>  /dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<kling0n> paradizelost: JAVA_HOME="javapath" export JAVA_HOME
<Joakim> Realtek AC97 (OSS)
<paradizelost> there's a command
<Slart> Molly_156: hmm.. I'll give it a try.. you installed it using apt-get install openssh-server?
<paradizelost> besides exporting a variable, i just don't remember the command
<semboy> Klingon ftp://ftp2.ffmpegx.com/ffmpegx/ffmpegX.dmg is this the file?
<sephirot1> ThePub: Sure. subjective :) thanks for the help though. I'll have to look up the included Xorg docs then.
<wildchild> hello there how can I install python?
<semboy> Klingon i am searching on google
<jrib> paradizelost: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Molly_156> Slart: Yes. And just uncommented the default block in the config file, as it looked pretty standard.
<jrib> wildchild: it is installed
<ThePub> paradizelost: "sudo update-alternatives --config jvm"
<paradizelost> there we go
<Joakim> Someone her got Intel IHC6?
<Slart> Molly_156: I just installed it and I could do a "ssh 127.0.0.1" just fine..
<jrib> !multijava | paradizelost
<ubotu> paradizelost: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Munksgaard> Hi!
<jrib> paradizelost: there's that one too, I think it updates all the java stuff
<nagyv> Slart: isn't there a script that would run the same config as is run at a very new install? the reconfigure script asks too much things.
<Munksgaard> Hi guys! I could really use some help getting my Ubuntu working...
<Slart> nagyv: did you try the other one? xorg -config or something.. I don't know of a quicker way to configure x
<ThePub> Slart: -reconfigure is a the "new install" setup.  Often times most of the questions are not flagged as important enough to ask you though.
<nagyv> Slart: now he can not exit from the dpkg. But I would be happy to try it out.
<ThePub> oops, nagyv
<nagyv> ThePub: what?
<tuxub> my 2 cdrom drives aren't available in nautilus, but are available in gnomebaker for writing
<tuxub> how can i enable them?
<ThePub> nagyv: I told Slart what I meant to tell you :)  look above that a couple lines ;)
<jrib> wildchild: why were you looking for python?  What do you want to do?
<ThePub> tuxub: have you tried just putting a disk into them?
<nagyv> ThePub: whoops, and how can one exit from it?
<Slart> nagyv: can not exit? never had that happen to me... anyways.. he could always edit the xorg.conf file directly.. but that's a whole other can of worms  =)
<Munksgaard> When i boot Ubuntu 6.06 (i installed from an "Alternate CD" via commandline interface), i get nothing showing up on my screen.
<Munksgaard> It even seems like my screen is shut off
<nagyv> ThePub: Slart: I mean, we really don't know what to answer to some questions, so it would be better to leave.
<obstfliege> hallo!
<tuxub> ThePub, yes :)... one of them doesnt appear. the other is there but when I put a disc in it does nothing. when I click in it it says: mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<dabaR_> tuxub: no icon for them on the desktop either?
<tuxub> no
<Munksgaard> I had the same problem with SUSE once, and the solution included compiling a driver for my graphics card (ATI x600 mobilit)
<dabaR_> !icons > tuxub try that...
<Munksgaard> But i am having trouble doing the same in ubuntu
<tuxub> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Slart> nagyv: oh.. yes.. that seems like a reasonable thing to do... unfortunately I dont know of a easier configuration... sorry
<wildchild> jrib: I thought version ov python was the reason for error code, when I tryed to run "Amarok Shouter" - internet radion so ppls could lusten my radio but looks like version of python isn't the issue (it's allready instaled the newest one)
<jrib> wildchild: oh ok
<Munksgaard> Now i tried the liveCD for 6.10, and i still get the same blank screen
<Joakim> Ok? No one?
<Munksgaard> But i get some sound when it boots
<wildchild> jrib: do u use shouter :)
<jrib> wildchild: nope
<neutrinomass> I get 'tun driver not loaded' when trying to use kvpnc ? Any ideas ?
<tuxub> dabaR_, I already have it enabled
<tuxub> dabaR_, it isnt enabled
<Slart> semboy: ok.. the file plays in vlc on my computer.. and I haven't really changed anything in the configuration... just plain vlc
<Molly_156> Slart: Any luck with the ssh?
<neutrinomass> Aha... all it needed was a 'modprobe tun'
<Slart> Molly_156: yes.. I installed it and did a "ssh 127.0.0.1" entered my password and it just worked
<Slart> Molly_156: no changes in the configuration... no setup.. no restart..it just worked
<neutrinomass> now it fails entirely ...
<Molly_156> That works for me, too -- I just can't access it remotely.
<Slart> Molly_156: oh.. I'll check again
<Molly_156> I'm just using putty, putting in the IP.
<jrib> Molly_156: are you behind a router or have a firewall up?
<zeroShift_linux> um.. w
<Spaghetti_Knife> Any good ftp applications?
<Molly_156> I am not behind a router, and do not have a firewall up, unless this server config throws up a firewall automatically
<Spaghetti_Knife> I miss filesharing... :.(....(The periods are tears)
<Molly_156> Spaghetti_Knife, lol! We will have bittorrent...
<karthik> guys...does anyone know how to hide or remove the hard-disk drives shown in the desktop
<Molly_156> will=still
<karthik> guys...does anyone know how to hide or remove the hard-disk drives shown in the desktop
<Spaghetti_Knife> But is there something like LimeWire for Ubuntu?
<jamesbrose> lol limewire
<jamesbrose> frostwire
<Molly_156> Yes. Bittorrent.
<strahlemann> http://chris.engelkotzen.net/calledjesusanigger.jpg
<jamesbrose> frostwire is better
<strahlemann> :)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Frostwire?
<jamesbrose> Indeed
<strahlemann> opensource alternative, Spaghetti_Knife
<jamesbrose> ( i think thats what its called )
<Molly_156> Bittorrent is better than Limewire anyway.
<karthik>  guys...does anyone know how to hide or remove the hard-disk drives shown in the desktop
<Spaghetti_Knife> Cool.
<jamesbrose> Yep
<jamesbrose> go here: http://www.frostwire.com/
<jamesbrose> Its free
<semboy> what does it mean -> Cannot open /home/semboy/Desktop/ffmpegX.dmg: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<semboy> what to do
<jamesbrose> and runs all all OS's
<karthik>  guys...does anyone know how to hide or remove the hard-disk drives shown in the desktop
<SpacePuppy> semboy: what kind of file is it?
<jamesbrose> Download the deb, then install with dpkg -i <filename>
<jrib> Molly_156: it might, idk
<karthik>  guys...does anyone know how to hide or remove the hard-disk drives shown in the desktop
<semboy> spacepuppy it's a player dvd player but much power full then the others like vlc
<Molly_156> Hmmm. How to disable...or find a config file.
<karthik>  guys...does anyone know how to hide or remove the hard-disk drives shown in the desktop
<Molly_156> According to the docs, there are all sorts of recommended packages, but nothing installed by default.
<frogzoo> karthik: it's a metacity setting in the config'n editor
<neutrinomass> metacity? Is it not nautilus ?
<karthik> frogzoo...i m a newbie...tell me clearly the steps
<ThePub> karthik: open conf-editor, in appls -> nautilus -> settings -> uncheck "devices something"
<semboy> spacepuppy any idia?
<kibbled_bits> anybody having trouble with FreeContrib?
<jrib> Molly_156: well 'sudo iptables -L' will list the rules you currently have, but I'm not really familiar with iptables
<kibbled_bits> when I do a sudo apt-get update, I get a few errors
<ThePub> karthik: I take that back, after opening conf-editor expand: apps -> nautilus -> desktop and uncheck "volumes_visible"
<rausb0> what is the purpose of lrm-manager?
<frogzoo> karthik: system -> confign editor => apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes visible
<Slart> Molly_156: it works great here.. I'm ssh'ing back and forward between 2 computers.. without any configurations etc
<SpacePuppy> semboy: yes, what is a .dmg file??
<Molly_156> I'll check it out. I know enough to see if everything is closed, but not much more.
<Molly_156> Well, that mystery is solved. IPTABLES is not even installed...curious.
<ThePub> Molly_156: it isn't by default iirc
<jrib> it is...
<SpacePuppy> semboy: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=DMG
<frogzoo> Molly_156: iptables is part of the kernel, it can't be not installed
<drcode> hi all
<semboy> spacepuppy why ask me xD i want help from you -> but you can read it here-> about the file http://ffmpegx.com/download.html
<Molly_156> Slart:Huh -- and you just used the default config?
<karthik> HOW to OPEN conf-editor
<ThePub> jrib: it is, now that I look, :(
<drcode> I have linux and xp , what option do I have to use share?
<Molly_156> It says "Perhaps IPTABLES or your kernel needs to be upgraded."
<karthik> HOW to OPEN conf-editor
<drcode> samba or nfs?
<frogzoo> karthik: system -> confign editor => apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes visible
<kling0n> karthik: gconf-editor
<rausb0> SpacePuppy: .dmg is some strange image format on mac os X
<drcode> what is recommanded?
<Slart> Molly_156: yes.. first time I connected I got the "you've never connected to this computer before.. bla bla bla warning warning etc.." but after that it worked
<nagyv> ThePub: is it possible that breezy's xorg.conf will be good for dapper?
<semboy> drcode remove xp it sucks!
<drcode> I know
<ThePub> drcode: samba is probably the easiest :)
<drcode> hmmm
<drcode> is there open nfs client for xp?
<Molly_156> netfilter is throwing back all sorts of "you're not root" messages to me, though I am using sudo.
<SpacePuppy> semboy: why are you downloading Mac osX files? they don't work on ubuntu
<Molly_156> Argh...I should have kept Fedora...
<jrib> Molly_156: https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=22   does that say port 22 is open?
<drcode> so I can mount my xp drive in linux?
<ThePub> drcode: probably, but xp comes with an nfs client
<kling0n> nagyv: yes. that is very likely
<philmo1> #ubuntu-de
<WizCraker> is the ssh turned off by default?
<P2500> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<drcode> ThePub: it will work with linux?
<jrib> WizCraker: yes, openssh-server is not installed by default
<ThePub> drcode: you can use samba to mount windows shares under linux
<drcode> k
<ThePub> drcode: they can even be setup in your fstab iirc
<drcode> wwhat I need to say: apt-get install samba?
<fbc> Is there any reason why my laptop will not hibernate after upgrading to edgy from dapper?
<WizCraker> jrib: thanks
<Molly_156> I can't go there, jrib.
<ThePub> drcode: unless you told it not to, it should be installed.
<Molly_156> I don't have a browser.
<drcode> by default in ubuntu 6.06 ?
<strahlemann> klaus maus
<ThePub> drcode: but otherwise, yeah, just install samba
<Molly_156> This is that console-only install I was told was the only way to go. ;)
<strahlemann> :)
<drcode> k
<ThePub> drcode: oh, idk about .06 :)  .10 I had to tell it no ;)
<Molly_156> I do have openssh-server installed now.
<jrib> Molly_156: sure you do,  lynx
<Molly_156> Ah, you're right.
<drcode> k
<rausb0> Molly_156: w3m, links, lynx
<Slart> hehe.. grc thinks I'm running windows.. couldn't he just check the browser id string? =)
<drcode> in my server I still use 6.06
<drcode> it work perfect
<gpled> i have an external usb hard drive.  i recently formated it, and now it does not auto mount.  any idea why?
<drcode> dont know if I will upgrade
<Molly_156> Gah! Server install installs NONE of that.
<Molly_156> I don't even have lynx.
<silvertip257> I was wondering if there is an application similar to the "My Briefcase" (a.k.a. syncapp on Windows) for Linux
<drcode> ThePub:  what use linux to linux?
<rausb0> Molly_156: but you can do apt-get install ...?
<drcode> is it use nfs or samba?
<ThePub> drcode: it really doesn't matter.. you can use samba for linux to linux too.
<drcode> if I have 10 linux client
<drcode> k
<karthik> kindlo n profrog.THANK you..it worked
<Molly_156> w3m says it can't load that address.
<rausb0> Molly_156: how do you start w3m?
<karthik> kindlo n profrog.THANK you..it worked
<karthik> kindlo n profrog.THANK you..it worked
<karthik> kindlo n profrog.THANK you..it worked
<Molly_156> I just did "w3m" and the address.
<jroes> someone might want to make some sort of bot factoid for http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<Spaghetti_Knife> Sorry to bother you again, but frostwire isn't working on my computer.
<jroes> because everyone who buys a new linksys wireless g card is going to have that problem
<drcode> I have linux client at my home on old pc, if I want to watch mpg movies  , what I need to install?
<rausb0> Molly_156: like w3m http://www.blabla.com/ ?
<drcode> its 6.10
<avis> i have several domain names not currently hosted on hosting providers would i be able to setup a bouncer on ubuntu for both ubuntu and my peer computer, windows, without having to configure bind on my ubuntu box ?
<Molly_156> rausb0: Yes.
<rausb0> Molly_156: are there any & or ? in the url?
<drcode> I need codecs
<Molly_156> Nope, it's that one that Slart just gave me.
<kudzubane> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Molly_156> The Steve Gibson one.
<drcode> is there some packge of codec I can download into disk on key, bcz this computer dosnt have internet
<rausb0> Molly_156: i don't see it. what was the url?
<Molly_156> https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=22
<drcode> or is there cd with basic stuff, like codec and more/
<Spaghetti_Knife> Gah, frostWire isn't working for me!! :.(....
<rausb0> Molly_156: try ping www.grc.com
<Slart> Molly_156: huh? dont blame me for sending you to grc =) was someone else
<QwertyM> Spaghetti_Knife, is java installed well ?
<karthik> Guys...I am a newbie...i was using XP ...later moved to ubuntu...Here after installing codec the Video quality is not as good as the Windows ....Y?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I think so...
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I check?
<karthik> its very blur
<Molly_156> Ah, big mystery solved, I think. I'm not getting outside of my subnet...
<hjmills> karthik: what video codec did you installed?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Do i need only the runtime environment?
<hjmills> what network packet sniffing tools and arp poison routing tools are available on linux - i want to secure my network and have some fun
<gpled> is their a file in /etc that contains the ubuntu release number?
<kudzubane> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rausb0> Molly_156: or your dns setup is wrong
<karthik> hjmills...i installed the codec given in Automatix2
<Spaghetti_Knife> yeah, JRE is installed.
<jrib> gpled: use the command  lsb_release -a
<Spaghetti_Knife> QwertyM Yeah, JRE is installed.
<QwertyM> Spaghetti_Knife, Ohk, what does Frostwire show problems with ?
<QwertyM> I mean, any error o/p ?
<drcode> thanx
<karthik> hjmills...i installed the codec given in Automatix2
<Molly_156> I just checked /etc/resolv.con -- my nameservers are the ones I use for everything.
<drcode> but automatix go into internet
<Molly_156> resolv.conf rather
<drcode> I dont have fast internet there
<drcode> only modem
<Molly_156> The block is search mydomain.com
<Molly_156> namserver x.x.x.x
<karthik> Guys...I am a newbie...i was using XP ...later moved to ubuntu...Here after installing codec the Video quality is not as good as the Windows ....Y?
<manmadha> how to view the contents of a file with out opening it.....(i mean the cmd)
<manmadha> ?
<QwertyM> karthik, thats odd, it wont blur!
<ewhitehill_work> Is the main ubuntu server down?  (dumb question, I know...my apologies)
<QwertyM> karthik, could be your graphic drivers or codecs ?
<manmadha> is there any command exists?
<rausb0> Molly_156: can you ping 4.79.142.202 ?
<ThePub> manmadha: just a text file?  you can 'cat" it or "less" it or "more" it
<Slart> ewhitehill_work: it works from Sweden
<ewhitehill_work> k...weird.
<karthik> its not that blur....its not sharp in image
<ewhitehill_work> might just be stupid routeing...off to beat network guys....
<manmadha> ThePub, nope....Then access time will change
<manmadha> ...
<karthik> my graphics is Nvidia
<Molly_156> Nope, can't resolve that, either.
<ThePub> manmadha: but you're always "opening it"  so idk what you mean.
<Spaghetti_Knife> When I try to open it from the Applications menu, it doesn't open, and it doesn't have an icon.
<karthik> Guys...I am a newbie...i was using XP ...later moved to ubuntu...Here after installing codec the Video quality is not as good as the Windows ....Y?....
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: run 'frostwire' in a terminal and pastebin the output
<Molly_156> The only things I can ping are things behind my router.
<ThePub> manmadha: so "touch" it after access.
<manmadha> ThePub, no direct cmd..?:(
<Spaghetti_Knife> QwertyM What's pastebin? I'm a total Linux noob. And I only know how to run it from my GUI.
<neutrinomass> can anybody help me with kvpnc ?
<Molly_156> Which still doesn't explain why I can't ssh into my server, it's behind my router also.
<rausb0> Molly_156: then you have no default route
<ThePub> manmadha: hell if I know.  never been in a situation where I wanted to hide my tracks.
<Spaghetti_Knife> What's pastebin? I'm a total Linux n00b, and I only know how to run it from my GUI.
<Molly_156> rausb0: Is this something I need to set in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<rausb0> Molly_156: is the a line starting with "default" in the output of the route command?
<EDinNY> is feisty fawn beta?
<jrib> !pastebin | Spaghetti_Knife
<ubotu> Spaghetti_Knife: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<karthik> Guys...I am a newbie...i was using XP ...later moved to ubuntu...Here after installing codec the Video quality is not as good as the Windows ....Y?
<jrib> !terminal | Spaghetti_Knife
<P2500> Spaghetti_Knife: Don't you mean "GNU/Linux/X.Org" noob?
<ubotu> Spaghetti_Knife: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<P2500> :-P
<manmadha> ok
<tommyw> EdinNy: Very beta
<neutrinomass> EDinNY: Try #ubuntu+1... it's not beta, it's alpha stage
<QwertyM> Spaghetti_Knife, go to terminal, type frostwire, with the out put you get, paste it at the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org as jrib mentions kindly :)
<ThePub> karthik: if someone is going to respond, they will.  no need to spam us.
<cniryx552> I am back
<Spaghetti_Knife> It says I need a newer version of JRE.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks.
<karthik> sorry...very sorry
<jrib> ubotu: tell Spaghetti_Knife about java
<QwertyM> then get one :D
<ThePub> karthik: once a minute is a little much, be considerate.
<cniryx552> atoponce: my username is user :-D
<EDinNY> neutrinomass, So, if ZNnet was going to do a FAIR story on ubuntu, you would recommend a different version?
<QwertyM> jrib, ubotu understands that? :o
<Slart> karthik: I'm also a "switcher" but I can't say I've noticed movies looking bad in  ubuntu
<Pepe> ola
<Pepe> a rodos
<neutrinomass> EDinNY: definitely. feisty is 5 months away from release or so .... edgy would probably be the best choice
<jrib> !es | Pepe
<ubotu> Pepe: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Pepe> hello
<gpled> jrib: thanks
<Molly_156> My gateway was set wrong. Rebooting to see if all is good now.
<Pepe> ola
<karthik> slart..wht playey u r using...how did u download ur codec...throught which?
<Pepe> a todos
<Pepe> hello
<Pepe> culo
<ThePub> karthik: as far as "quality" the only issues I've had were with mkv files and subtitles, but the video quality has been fine.
<Pepe> ptio
<Pepe> sdfjhdalgdasf
<Pepe> dsf
<Pepe> dsg
<Pepe> asg
<Pepe> asf
<Pepe> gvsf
<jrib> EDinNY: dapper or edgy would be good choices
<Pepe> gs
<Pepe> fg
<jrib> Pepe: stop
<Pepe> asf
<Pepe> sd
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Slart> karthik: I've used vlc.. and later on I downloaded some codecs using automatix
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<karthik> PUB: wht playey u r using...how did u download ur codec...throught which?
<Slart> karthik: but as far as I remember it looked ok with just vlc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.125.234]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gtapsycho> wd
<Molly_156> OK, rebooted, interfaces file is correct as far as I know, still can't get in or out.
<karthik> slart...me too using VLC n codec using automartix
<neutrinomass> Anybody know why my network gets killed every time I try to use kvpnc ?
<ThePub> karthik: just using the gnome video player for avi's, mov, etc and used the codecs information from the wiki for codec installation.
<karthik> the video is not sharp....thaths the problem ubuntu have
<Slart> karthik: you can always try tweaking vlc.. there are a lot of settings there
<karthik> ok..
<cniryx552> atoponce: cool. Thx :-)
<rausb0> Molly_156: can you pastebin the output of the "route" command?
<econobeing> hey guys when i go to do a "sudo -s make install" it tells me: "/usr/bin/make: /usr/bin/make: cannot execute binary file"
<karthik> ok pub
<Slart> karthik: oh.. and I guess you've configured xorg correctly.. with proper drivers for your graphics card
<obstfliege> where can i see if ubuntu detected my DVB-T hardware
<karthik> Slart...i cant get u
<karthik> tell me clearly
<nagyv> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> karthik: have you installed graphics drivers for your graphics card.. nvidia/Ati or whatever
<karthik> yes...through automtrix i installed nvidia driver
<Slart> karthik: ok.. I haven't tried using automatix for that.. but it should work... you could always download the latest driver from nvidia's web-site and install that.. see if it makes things better
<karthik> ok...slart...i will just hold on
<Molly_156> I'm sorry, what do I need to do with route?
<rausb0> Molly_156: just enter "route" without parameters in a terminal windows
<semboy> Hello what is the problem i just download a file mencoder  from here-> http://ffmpegx.com/download.html and i cant OPNE it without something error !!!!!-> Cannot open /home/semboy/mencoder: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<Molly_156> Terminal window is all I've got. MAN I should have installed desktop.
<jrib> semboy: mencoder is in the multiverse repository, no need to download
<semboy> but
<jrib> Molly_156: you can install a desktop, just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<semboy> i want to know jrib why this comes up!!
<semboy> please jrib help me open it
<rausb0> jrib: network connection is not present yet
<jrib> Molly_156: (it's on the desktop cd, add it as a repository)
<jrib> semboy: what are you tryingt o do?  Install mencoder?
<semboy> jrib no trying to isntall ftp://ftp2.ffmpegx.com/ffmpegx/ffmpegX.dmg <- this :( and i get the same error as the mencoder
<fbc> Is there any reason why my laptop will not hibernate after upgrading to edgy from dapper?
<semboy> jrib can you try to help me plezz
<Molly_156> OK, I have to give you the results, I have not pastebin to go to from that machine, it's just console.
<meshyf> Is there any short cut keys to open the terminal?
<jrib> semboy: are you using ubuntu at the moment?
<semboy> yeah
<semboy> jrib ubuntu edgy
<Molly_156> For Desgination, I have 198.876.82.0 (that's my subnet)
<Molly_156> For gateway, I have *
<jrib> semboy: that page says "for macosx"
<Molly_156> Gen mask is 255.255.255.0
<Molly_156> Flags = U, Everything else is 0
<designdream> i needed t an SQL client for microsoft sql server.. any suggestions?
<semboy> jrib ohh that should be it .ok thanks
<rausb0> Molly_156: i doubt your subnet is 198.876.82.0
<Molly_156> I brought the wrath down on me the last time I asked this, but can I not install the desktop version with a LAMP option?
<Molly_156> rausb0: Why do you doubht that.
<Molly_156> AH!
<Molly_156> Type.
<Molly_156> it's 198.86.82.0
<Molly_156> TypO
<fbc> semboy: ubuntu is osx without the artwork.
<jrib> Molly_156: no, you can install apache, mysql, php after installation though
<wisdom> hey is 6.10 a lot less buggy than 6.06?
<rausb0> Molly_156: so you have official (non-private) ip adrresses?
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I install JRE 6? I downloaded it, and when I try to open it from my desktop, it doesn't install.
<Molly_156> Yes, I do. I'm a network admin.
<Molly_156> I'm trying to switch from ISS.
<semboy> jrib so there is no file for ubuntu like this -> ffmpeg
<wisdom> i downloaded 6.10 but it was a bad version of 6.06 that would fail its install
<Molly_156> I had a fedora box working ok, but this (HA!) seemed like a simpler solution.
<wisdom> like it was a joke or something
<Molly_156> That's IIS. I can't type today.
<semboy> jrib i need a package or something that can play mov files
<wisdom> i havent tried to download it since
<jrib> ubotu: tell semboy about multimedia
<rausb0> Molly_156: and it is really a /24 subnet?
<captine> anyone good at trouble shooting.  My ubuntu box locks up at boot screen.  the cursor doesnt even flicker for username entry?
<Molly_156> what do you mean by /24 subnet?
<maverick`-> 255.255.255.0 ....
<Molly_156> I have two subnets I control.
<wisdom> even when you try to go to a diffrent tty?
<rausb0> Molly_156: if you are a network admin you should know both notations...
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can somebody help me install JRE 6?
<rausb0> Molly_156: this one 255.255.255.0 and /24
<wisdom> ctrl-alt-f1 or f2
<Molly_156> Well, you know, I don't. I got hired for desktop support, and I'm all they've got for network admin. It's not a perfect world.
<Molly_156> I'm just trying to get a little help.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Synaptic Package Monitor doesn't list JRE 6, or any versions later than 1.4.
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: the java in mutliverse will let you use frostwire just fine
<Spaghetti_Knife> Multiverse?
<jrib> !info sun-java5-bin | Spaghetti_Knife
<nagyv> stilly my friend, but closer to the problem! :) probably he have stopped the upgrade, so there are unresolved dependencies. How can we overcome them?
<wisdom> yeah i noticed the java error also
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<jrib> ubotu: tell Spaghetti_Knife about multiverse
<wisdom> is anyone running 6.10?
<rausb0> Molly_156: okay, the /NUMBER notation is just the number of bits set to one in the 255.255.... notation
<Molly_156> OK.
<rausb0> Molly_156: like 255.255.0.0 is /16
<Molly_156> The other servers I have set up all use 255.255.255.0.
<Molly_156> I'm using the same setup info I was using on the Fedora box, which worked fine.
<rausb0> Molly_156: and what have the other servers set as default gateway?
<rambo3> Molly_156, /24 = 2^24 as last adress
<Molly_156> The other servers have the same default gateway that I'm using for this machine.
<Spaghetti_Knife> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Molly_156> 198.86.x.1
<rausb0> Molly_156: why .x. ?
<raul> Any pdf creator for linux?
<erchache> hi
<jrib> raul: open office can export to pdf
<Molly_156> Because I don't want to start giving out all my addresses in a public forum. lol. You already see I"m not the Goddess of Networking.
<wisdom> does everyon like 6.10 because it is less buggy than 6.06 or do they not like it because it is experimentally buggy? lol
<erchache> any trick to install a machine on server mode with a live-cd?
<raul> i mean managing existing pdf like adobe
<nagyv> how can I solve the dependency problems shown by apt-get check? (just doing breezy2dapper upgrade)
<Spaghetti_Knife> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Garito> hi all
<Molly_156> This should have been very simple -- setting this up in Fedora was a snap. Does Ubuntu handle these things *so* differently?
<rausb0> Molly_156: if you type in: route -n, is the last line this: 0.0.0.0 198.86.x.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0 ?
<Garito> a quick question: how can I create a Zope 2.9 instance if I install it from repositories?
<Molly_156> rausb0: I dont' have that first 0.0.0.0. Everything else is the same, however.
<rausb0> Molly_156: then you still have no default route set
<Molly_156> What I have is [my gateway]  0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 and the rest of the things set to 0
<Molly_156> Where is that set? I have my DNS servers set in /etc/resolv.conf.\
<rausb0> Molly_156: the gateway must be set in /etc/network/interfaces
<Molly_156> It is set there.
<rausb0> Molly_156: in the appropriate interface section
<Molly_156> I have iface eth0 inet static
<erchache> has any way to install a server without X like boot:server old way with a dapper livecd?
<Molly_156> My static IP
<Molly_156> My netmask
<Molly_156> And my gateway
<Molly_156> Exactly like it was on the fedora box, and just like it is on my other servers.
<Molly_156> So very puzzling...
<rausb0> Molly_156: do you have more than one ethernet interface on that machine?
<Molly_156> Nope.
<rausb0> Molly_156: so its just lo and eth0
<Molly_156> Yes.
<rausb0> Molly_156: and lo is also set up? 127.0.0.1
<semboy> please hello agein , i have installd many MAN MANYYY codec all the vlc mplayer and more plugins and stuff , but steel !!! nothing works , i cant play dvd even not mov files
<wisdom> the beginning is just a start to the end of a new beginning
<semboy> please :( i have been here now for 4 clocks trying to work this out
<VR_> is there a source-o-matic type of sources.list generator for edgy?
<Molly_156> Yes.
<supadid> anyone know of a good ico to png convertor?
<semboy> !codecs
<captine> is there a recovery console in ubuntu?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Molly_156> lo is set up, 127.0.0.1, netmask 255.0.0.0
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib, Okay, my Software Sources are multiverse-enabled.
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib: How do I download their Java?
<rausb0> Molly_156: try this (non-permanent solution): sudo route add default gw "your-gateway-ip"
<jrib> ubotu: tell Spaghetti_Knife about java
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib: Synaptic only shows earlier versions of Java.
<Spaghetti_Knife> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Molly_156> "Network is unreachable"
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: type this in a terminal please:  apt-cache policy sun-java5-bin
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib Did that.
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: pastebin the output
<Molly_156> I'm going to set it back to dynamic IP and see if I can at least get out.
<Spaghetti_Knife> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wisdom> Windows is like a closet where everything is thrown in chaoiticly. Linux is like the obsessive compulsive cleaner who has everything stored and tucked away neatly.
<rausb0> Molly_156: then your gatway ip or your subnet setting must be wrong. the gateway has to be an ip adress from the local subnet
<Molly_156> It is.
<Molly_156> I've triple confirmed that it's what worked on Fedora, and it is what is currently working on our production web server
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib: How do i paste something from my terminal?
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: highlight it with your mouse then press middle click to paste in your browser
<rausb0> Molly_156: its difficult to say if something is wrong if you are not giving the complete addresses
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib: I'm using a two-button mousepad. What do I do if there's no middleclick?
<Zambezi> What does this mean? "Caught Segmentation fault, dumping stack:2 KB" Is it low memory?
<fbc> Is there any reason why my laptop will not hibernate after upgrading to edgy from dapper?
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: you can press both buttons at the same time probably.  Or use ctrl-shift-c to copy what you selected and then paste as usual
<fbc> Is there any photo-stitch software for linux???
<rajiv_nair> "photo-stitch"??
<Molly_156> OK. I'm back to grabbing a dynamic IP, and everything is fine.
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib: The ouput is here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36446/
<Molly_156> So, I need to redo that interfaces file.
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib: Thanks a lot for your help!
<fbc> rajiv_nair: yeah, like to make 360 degree virtual tours..
<rausb0> Molly_156: i guess so
<rajiv_nair> ohhh
<WizCraker> is it best to keep /var/www owned by root?
<rajiv_nair> fbc. dunno wether u can do that with gimp
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: you have it installed already.  What does this command output:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<philipp__> HOW can i install my windows DVB-T driver on ubuntu?
<fbc> hmm... dunno.. it's why I'm asking if there is something more specifically designed for it in linux.. there is in windows, but I han't tried installing it under wine.
<mefisto__> Can't get to desktop after login. after editing xorg.conf to use vesa driver, I started x, everything was fine. After restarting, I just get a plain brown desktop with a grey box in the upper left corner after login
<semboy> please hello agein , i have installd many MAN MANYYY codec all the vlc mplayer and more plugins and stuff , but steel !!! nothing works , i cant play dvd even not mov files
<semboy> Totem could not play 'file:///media/cdrom0/video_ts/vts_01_0.vob'.
<flankk> Ubuntu 6.10 is shutting down my PC at random intervals due to ACPI reporting a false temperature.  When I set "acpi=off" in my Grub menu.lst, my keyboard and mouse freezes on GDM.  I have had this problem for months and am ready to leave Ubuntu if it's really this unstable.
<semboy> what do i neeed!!
<rausb0> what is the purpose of lrm-manager? there is no manpage
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib: Its output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36447/
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: ok when you run taht command press   3   and then enter
<kling0n> mefisto__: logout, then kill gnome-panel, gnome-settings-daemon and any other gnome apps
<kling0n> mefisto__: then logon again
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib So it'll run FrostWire now?
<rajiv_nair> fbc: luk around gimp
<QwertyM> Spaghetti_Knife, yeah
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: give it a try (might give you a different error now)
<QwertyM> it should
<QwertyM> gcj one isnt so good
<Spaghetti_Knife> jrib: It's working!!! SWEET
<mefisto__> kling0n: doesn't a restart do that anyway?
<QwertyM> btw, now that java gpl'd, is gjc going away?
<Spaghetti_Knife> QwertyM and jrib: Is that the latest version of Java available?
<semboy> Totem could not play 'file:///media/cdrom0/video_ts/vts_01_0.vob'. what do i need to play this plzz anyone help me , i have tryied the !codecs in this channel and i isntalld all the stuff it needed
<semboy> but do i get this agein ?
<lnx^> hey
<lnx^> I'm having problems with bluetooth and my phone
<rajiv_nair> i hvnt tried playin vob yet
* rajiv_nair pops in a DVD
<Spaghetti_Knife> QwertyM and jrib: Because I looked at Sun's homepage, and they have Java 6.
<lnx^> it used to work in dapper but edgy broke it
<lnx^> I can connect from the computer to the phone without any problems
<flankk> Anyone...?
<lnx^> the two devices are paired
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: it's not the latest, like you said there is now 6
<Spaghetti_Knife> QwertyM and jrib: How do I get THAT to work?
<lnx^> but when I try to send something from the phone to the laptop, I just get "Bluetooth connection failed"
<kling0n> mefisto__: not if gnome doesn't shut down cleanly
<lnx^> nothing special in my syslog
<kling0n> mefisto__: unless you've restarted the system of course
<econobeing> so what's up with swap memory, it doesn't appear to ever get used on my computer
<lnx^> just hcid[6104] : link_key_request (sba=00:04:61:85:CB:D5, dba=00:16:BC:5C:0D:F3)
<Molly_156> rausb0: Got it!
<rajiv_nair> semboy: wrkin fine for me
<alephant> Hi all... how would I determine whether a given package has been compiled with specific options?
<lnx^> any ideas what could be wrong?
<alephant> would that be in the .dsc?  Or where?
<nn> how do i bridge between ra0 and etho?
<mefisto__> kling0n: yes, this happened after restarting the system, and I haven't been able to get to desktop since
<nn> err eth0
<ronin2> I just switched monitors on my computer.  now using a monitor that can handle 1600x1200 res, but I don't see anything about 1024x768 in screen resolution options...
<semboy> Rajiv_nair what package have you installd ! , please tell me so i can fix this
<jrib> Spaghetti_Knife: why do you need that one?
<rajiv_nair> hld on
<Spaghetti_Knife> QwertyM and jrib: How do I install Java 6? Do I not need it?
<flankk> Ubuntu 6.10 is shutting down my PC at random intervals due to ACPI reporting a false temperature.  When I set "acpi=off" in my Grub menu.lst, my keyboard and mouse freezes on GDM.  I have had this problem for months and am ready to leave Ubuntu if it's really this unstable.
<jugu> edge
<rajiv_nair> semboy: think i got some probs
<flankk> Can't anyone help me?
<QwertyM> Spaghetti_Knife, not really
<mkaster> Hey guy! What's the root password?
<jrib> !root | mkaster
<ubotu> mkaster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jugu> toor
<QwertyM> Spaghetti_Knife, it just came out,wait for a while and we all would get it the easy apt-get way :D
<QwertyM> and maybe integrated into future distros
<jugu> ok i'm away esl
<rajiv_nair> semboy: yeah everythin fine here
<Spaghetti_Knife> QwertyM and jrib: How long does that usually take?
<rajiv_nair> semboy: u installed w32codecs??
<flankk> Apparently I don't exist.
<mkaster> what is the command to edit the modules file with superuser privliges so I can save>?
<rajiv_nair> flankk:nice dat u realised
<rajiv_nair> :D
<semboy> Rajiv_nair yes i have installd that
<rajiv_nair> ohh
<The_Machine> any way to restore windows .bkf (backup) files using linux?
<rajiv_nair> semboy: u playing in totem rite??
<flankk> rajiv_nair, any suggestions?
<rajiv_nair> just kidding:D:D
<mkaster> all> how do I edit modules
<semboy> Rajiv_nair i am trying to play a porn movie thorugh internet , and it wont work , i just something like " no video"
<lnx^> any ideas about what's wrong?
<ronin2> I just switched monitors on my computer.  now using a monitor that can handle 1600x1200 res, but I don't see anything about 1024x768 in screen resolution options.  how do I make ubuntu detect and configure the new monitor?
<semboy> Rajiv_nair i am trying to play a porn movie thorugh internet , and it wont work , i just something get like " no video"
<semboy> *
<rausb0> Molly_156: i cannot answer you in the query
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<semboy> dont make me laugh :)
<rausb0> Molly_156: so it was a typo in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Molly_156> I only said thanks for the help, rausb0
<semboy> rajiv_nair dont make me laugh :)
<Molly_156> Yes, I had a : in there.
<semboy> rajiv_nair try to help me
<Molly_156> Fallout from my fedora install...
<rajiv_nair> semboy: i had followed this guide >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Molly_156> I was looking so hard at the number, I missed it. :)
<rausb0> Molly_156: so now the world is consistent again :)
<flankk> Ubuntu 6.10 is shutting down my PC at random intervals due to ACPI reporting a false temperature.  When I set "acpi=off" in my Grub menu.lst, my keyboard and mouse freezes on GDM.  I have had this problem for months and am ready to leave Ubuntu if it's really this unstable.
<ronin2> ?
<QwertyM> Spaghetti_Knife, not really long, maybe a week at most
<jroes> what's the TVStandard in the U.S.?
<QwertyM> but apps still dont use it sooner, it takes time!
<Molly_156> rausb0: Yes, it is. I appreciate the help. I have such big gaps in my knowledge of what I do, I just have to learn as I go.
<jroes> I'm choosing between PAL-G, NTSC-M, and NTSC-J
<jrib> flankk: I read your previous message.  No one probably knows how to help.  I suggest trying the forums and mailing list if you haven't already
<flankk> jrib, I have.  Nobody answered.
<QwertyM> jroes, I guess its NTSC
<QwertyM> Greenland has PAL lol
<ronin2> I just switched monitors on my computer.  now using a monitor that can handle 1600x1200 res, but I don't see anything about 1024x768 in screen resolution options.  how do I make ubuntu/xorg/??? detect and configure the new monitor?
<LjL> jroes: it's not NTSC-J, so i'm guessing either NTSC-M, whatever that is, or plain NTSC
<flankk> I give up.  I simply can't use a buggy os that shuts down my PC randomly and nobody knows how to fix it.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ronin2 about fixres | ronin2, see the private message from Ubotu
<hjmills> on my desktop xchat has the userlist but on my laptop it just has a usercount under the server list - why is this and how do i change it?
<sten> hey all
<ChrisBradley> hello!
<Smotang> Hello
* ChrisBradley changes the station on his xmms
<alex-weej> hjmills: are you using XChat-GNOME on your desktop?
<ChrisBradley> to pure trance
<sten> I wonder if anyone knows why the fonts looks so blurry in Firefox and in help text in Ubuntu...even if rest of text/font in the GUI looks very good
<sten> Firefox in Windows XP looks perfect in comparison
<hjmills> alex-weej, how do i find out?
<alex-weej> Help -> About
<hjmills> sten, are you using a tft? its prob the anti aliasing settings
<sten> hjmills, an LCD monitor yes
<J03> Ive just realised that the internet in Linux is a lot faster than windows!
<sten> hjmills, I tried in fonts settings, nothing helps
<ChrisBradley> JO3.....No kidding
<hjmills> sten, fonts will do the desktop - i think there are a few forum posts about a .fonts file for you to put in your home dir
<fbc> rajiv_nair: Found a pandora a plugin for gimp to generate panoramic views
<Dasnipa] [> J03, the 'internet' is the same speed no matter what. your computer connects to the internet your hardware, software and isp control how fast you get to access it
<sten> hjmills, I see...I have tried sometimes quickly navigate in Ubuntu official forum, but it feels a bit cluttered :-\
<sten> but still haven't browsed for this issue (yet)
<J03> Well. In windows, i got download speeds of around 110KB/s, in Linux i get around 125KB/s :P
<hjmills> ahh, thats better
<ChrisBradley> the software is more flexible
<mattfletcher> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download points to a 404 page if you select Europe > UK > Canonical
<mattfletcher> don't know how better to report this
<mattfletcher> and also need to know where is fastest to download edgy from in the uk
<jroes> hrmn
<Dasnipa] [> like when people say 'the internet' is down... no... it really isnt. if the internet was down then there would be mass chaos and much money lost... no, just your connection is down
<ThePub> mattfletcher: from france of course :D
<clem_> if I want something to run everytime I connect to X, where shall I put it ?
<ivoks> Dasnipa] [: OTOH, internet can't get down; it can get splited
<J03> I would say Kent :P
<rajiv_nair> fbc:kewl:D
<Dasnipa] [> ivoks, exactly
<ThePub> Dasnipa] [: disgruntled isp support tech?  ^_^
<semboy> rajiv_nair hey i think i downloaded the kubuntu dapper package!
<semboy> rajiv_nair is there a way to remove the files -> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<ivoks> semboy: there is no package for kubuntu
<Dasnipa] [> ThePub, haha nah, im a software guy... but still you would not imagine how many people blame software for shorts in connectivity
<J03> Are there any Plugin Packs for Totem Player?
<ronin2> not sure who asked the bot to answer my xorg question, but thanks, it worked.
<NoonInSF> Sory Noob here. Is it possible that linux can be messing up the internet for my whole network?
<ivoks> semboy: all packages for kubuntu are the same as packages for ubuntu - there aren't two, only one set of packages
<gnomefreak> semboy: if you installed the .deb try sudo dpkg -r w32....
<ThePub> Dasnipa] [: yes, yes I would.  I ran a 2000 line ISP in the 90s.  :)
<ivoks> NoonInSF: everything is possible, but that could be result of bad configuration, not because of linux
<hjmills> NoonInSF: whats the mess on the network?
<NoonInSF> right...right...i just wanted to knowo if this is posssible.....
* briar3os_ is back with more questions...not exactly about Ubuntu, though.
<ThePub> NoonInSF: Turn off the machine in question, does the issue go away?  If it does, maybe it's a wiring issue and not a machine issue, as it's less likely to be software than hardware on a local net.
<conrad___> what does "could not satisfy depencies - BROKEN CACHE" mean when i try to install a deb package?
<semboy> gnomefreak like this ->   sudo dpkg -r w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> semboy: yes
<NoonInSF> it appears as though everytime my ubuntu  bux  connects my cable modem decides to log itself ooff
<briar3os_> Just how does one compile software from source? Or binary?
<NoonInSF> it's happeed a few too many times for it to be by chance
<gnomefreak> briar3os_ is the package in the repos?
<conrad___> what does "could not satisfy depencies - BROKEN CACHE" mean when i try to install a deb package?
<rajiv_nair> briar30s_: always read the readme u got with the source
<gnomefreak> briar3os_: also depends on the package
<ThePub> briar3os_: usually the software in question will have an "INSTALL" or "README" file after you unpack it.   :)
<briar3os_> I'm afraid not...
<J03> GAH! Where do i get TOTEM Codecs from?
<ivoks> NoonInSF: did you setup PPPoE connection on ubuntu, while having it connected to modem in routing mode? :)
<alex-weej> J03: totem doesn't have codecs
<rajiv_nair> !codecs | GAH!
<ubotu> GAH!: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> briar3os_: untar it and read the README and INSTALL files
<briar3os_> Well, the thing is, I did manage to "install" this particular piece of software...but all it seemed to do is make a "build" folder with some things...
<J03> Oh. Then why does it tell me i need a codec to play an MP3?
<mnoir> briar3os_: suggest you inquire of the developers of this non-standard package
<rajiv_nair> it does
<jroes> what's Requested Entity already in use" all about?
<gnomefreak> J03: you do
<briar3os_> Well, damnit.
<jroes> "Requested entity already in use" that is -- coming from X
<gnomefreak> J03: what player are you tring to use
<J03> Totem.
<semboy> gnomefreak i get this error -> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<ThePub> briar3os_: does this software in question not have an associated package?
<gnomefreak> briar3os_: some dont need to be compiles (some have pyscripts install the app)
<Dheeraj_k> can any body tell me is it unsfe to access net as root? i
<ivoks> J03: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-.* would solve all your problems :)
<gnomefreak> semboy: try sudo dpkg -r w32codecs
<briar3os_> This one did have a pyscript...
<rajiv_nair> run that
<J03> Thanks :D
<ThePub> ivoks: shouldn't feed the bears, someone gave him the codecs link and apparently he can't read :(
<ivoks> ThePub: ah... :)
<briar3os_> I did, now that I think of it...it did a lot of something, but I still can't figure out how to launch the application... :-X
* rajiv_nair will be right back
<gnomefreak> briar3os_: well untar it read the 2 files above to see what packages you need to install. install build-essential than ./configure && make && sudo make install
<semboy> Gnomefreak so this remove semboy@semboy-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -r w32codecs
<semboy> (Reading database ... 119175 files and directories currently installed.)
<semboy> Removing w32codecs ...
<semboy>  correct right?
<conrad___> what does "could not satisfy depencies - BROKEN CACHE" mean when i try to install a deb package?
<gnomefreak> semboy: yes
<gnomefreak> conrad___: what .deb
<ThePub> !pastbin semboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin semboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ThePub> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> conrad___: did you use gdebi to install it?
<ThePub> bah, can't type :(
<J03> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ThePub> use pastebin! :)
<J03> Lol.
<nolimitsoya> conrad___, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install'
<conrad___> amarok-xine_1.4.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> conrad___: use gdebi
<semboy> THEPUB this was not much , so dont spam this at me
<conrad___> gdebi?
<gnomefreak> conrad___: double click the .deb
<conrad___> yes?
<usuarioribas> ,,,xgfnh
<gnomefreak> conrad___: is it a deb or is it in a repo?
<usuarioribas> j,fnhnblnln
<usuarioribas> jumhmhn
<usuarioribas> gthkghy
<usuarioribas> gmjmk
<usuarioribas> dnjj,
<usuarioribas> nm
<usuarioribas> j
<usuarioribas> hb
<gnomefreak> usuarioribas: stop
<usuarioribas> tj
<usuarioribas> j
<ivoks> hm
<gnomefreak> .abr usuarioribas
<usuarioribas> bnbn
<paradizelost> WoW, Ubuntuguide.com shows up higher in googles listing than ubuntu when searching for ubuntu edgy
<conrad___> amarok-xine_1.4.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb ?
<usuarioribas> mn h
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.72.46.162]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ubox> hey all
<J03> ivoks: I tryed :apt-get install gstreamer0.10-.*, but it gave me errors?
<peacekpr> I am using Edgy for AMD64.  I have installed Iceweasel 32 bit and have enabled Flash and Java with great success.  The last issue to tackle is the dreaded 99% hang-up mplayer-plugin has when attempting to view streaming video.  Does anyone have any experience here?
<gnomefreak> !mp3 | J03
<ubotu> J03: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> J03: read teh link above
<conrad___> gnomefreak: i get the error "failed to satisfy all depencies (broken cache)"
<gnomefreak> the*
<J03> ok.
<J03> lol
<conrad___> when i try to install the deb file
<nolimitsoya> conrad___, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install'
<nolimitsoya> again...
<gnomefreak> conrad___: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<conrad___> will it solve the probleM?
<conrad___> dapper 6.06
<nolimitsoya> conrad___, hopefully
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: it wont help him
<gnomefreak> conrad___: you are not gonna get it to run on dapper unless there is a repo for it
<gnomefreak> conrad___: the depends that you need are on edgy only that i know of (or in the repo)
<semboy> gnomefreak what kinda of program do i need , to play vob files
<peacekpr> i wish there was a way i could integrate VLC as a plugin with Iceweasel
<gnomefreak> conrad___: check kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> semboy: not sure what plays them
<alex-weej> semboy: any gstreamer media player
<semboy> gnomefreak i have done everything on the website and i dont get this to work
<ivoks> semboy: xine
<rajiv_nair> semboy: totem plays it fine for me
<ubox> also vlc
<ivoks> vob files :)
<cyzie> anyone know what dbase (dbf) file is ?
<axisme> i love vlc
<axisme> it just works
<rajiv_nair> yeah
<alex-weej> vlc is pretty amazing
<rajiv_nair> no codecs
<ivoks> but ugly :)
<Dragon_76> can someone help me with mouse problems on Ubuntu PPC?
<ubox> :P
<alex-weej> what do you mean "no codecs"
<ThePub> cyzie: it's a database format :)
<ubox> google->codecs
<cyzie> ThePub, any example of dbase file ?
<olhho> hi
<ThePub> cyzie: should be able to import it into open office
<ThePub> cyzie: example?  I don't have one, no.  open calc, type some stuff in and export it do dbf.  iirc it's just text.
<ubox> hey my bootp won't work
<ubox> i did apt-get install
<semboy> gnomefreak i have the cd The simpsons and i am trying to play it . when i putt the cd in it loads and totem movie player popps up but does not play all i see is just black screen :(
<cyzie> ThePub, thanks
<x-r00t-x> who is ubox  . i thougt ubox is ubotu
<J03> OK - so can i not play MP3 files with totem..
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu
<Dragon_76> semboy: Ogle works best for DVDs I have found
<gnomefreak> conrad___: what version of amarok?
<x-r00t-x> J03, yes you can
<gnomefreak> conrad___: and do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<sc4ttrbrain> !selinux
<semboy> dragon_76 is the package in the system ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conrad___> gnomefreak: i have 1.3.9 but i am trying to install latest version; yes
<gnomefreak> semboy: without the file i dont know off hand
<J03> I think i will just try and get VLC :D
<ubox> do i have to build-dep ?
<conrad___> synaptic says latest version is 1.3.9
<gnomefreak> conrad___: i need version number
<sc4ttrbrain> !security
<conrad___> but it isn't
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajiv_nair> semboy: u also try vlc:)
<gnomefreak> conrad___: yes it is for dapper
<ubox> before i install bootp
<x-r00t-x> J03, you have to install codec
<Dragon_76> semboy: you have to enable the other repositories
<conrad___> gnomefreak: i am trying to install 1.4.4
<semboy> gnomefreak the totem player just freezzezz ohh my gash
<x-r00t-x> !automatix | J03
<ubotu> J03: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gnomefreak> ty conrad___ brb let me check something
<Barr1> Hello, all. My Software Updates has stopped working in Edgy. I launch it, select packages, click Install Updates, and it just sits there. It no longer prompts for my password. At the moment, I've waited more than a half hour when only the gnupg security update was selected. Any ideas?
<conrad___> ok
<semboy> i have ogle installd
<semboy> dragon_76 i have ogle installd
<ThePub> cyzie: guess it isn't a text format.  although openoffice calc supports opening and saving in the format.
<semboy> dragon_76 now how to open it?
<Dragon_76> open Ogle and put in a DVD
<cyzie> ThePub, yes, it isnt text format. had tried it
<ThePub> cyzie: why do you ask about it?
<x-r00t-x> J03, go add/remove on applications menu
<J03> Ok, and remove what?
<ubox> Barrl:how is apt coming
<cyzie> ThePub, would like to know whta is that
<x-r00t-x> and find GStreamer
<J03> Ok
<Barr1> ubox: I haven't tried apt directly, just the GUI.
<x-r00t-x> J03, select them all and click "ok"
<J03> Ok :D
<ubox> do this
<gnomefreak> conrad[brb] : your best bet is upgrade to edgy. iirc amarok 1.4.4 wont run on dapper at all
<peacekpr> Anyone have any experience getting mplayer-plugin to work with a 32-bit browser (firefox or iceweasel) in Edgy AMD64?
<raxip> sup?
<ubox> sudo apt-get update
<Barr1> ubox: I'm merely a penguinista in training, and don't know yet what to do in case of failures...
<peacekpr> It's the last hoop I have to jump through.
<jeff_> anybody mess with pxe diskless booting with NFS root?
<J03> x-r00t-x: Thanks :D
<x-r00t-x> J03, and you can play dvd , cd , mp3 from totem. if you trying to install VLC without codec . its wont work
<x-r00t-x> welcome J03
<narvik86> peacekpr: maybe play plugin for forefox: media player connectivity and the pickup other player
<Dragon_76> semboy: did you get it to work
<s1`_> can I remove a package and make dpkg ingore it's dependencies?
<peacekpr> narvik86, pardon?  I don't understand what you're trying to say.
<ubox> Barrl:did it help?
<AlexC_> Morning all
<mefisto__> can someone help me with my login problem? after changing driver to vesa in xorg.conf, I started gnome successfully. Then after restarting the system, I can't get to the gnome desktop
<patrick_king> !mailserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dragon_76> anyone know how to get mouse scrolling to work?
<patrick_king> !mail server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubox> !getlost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getlost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeff_> no tkaers on pxe diskless booting with root on nfs?
<ubox> :)
<Barr1> ubox: That listed a bunch of Ign lines, a few Get lines, and a bunch of Hit lines. Fetched 3B in 3S, and then Reading package lists... Done. However, Software Updates is still just spinning with no changes.
<J03> Oh, Thats why VLC wouldnt Work!
<x-r00t-x> !abousebot | ubox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abousebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J03> I used to <3 it on windows.
<x-r00t-x> J03, yes
<ThePub> You know, it's interesting how Galeon displays some aspects correctly while Firefox does not.
<J03> Im happy now :P
<narvik86> peacekpr: sorry for types, there is a plugin for firefox(media player conenctivity) so you can tell firefox to use mplayer without using mplayer-plugin
<x-r00t-x> !abusebot | ubox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abusebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> oh man i forget the option :S
<ubox> :)
<jongt> dapper doesnt have built in aiglx?
<jongt> support
<dmc_> not an expert on this jongt, but I don't think so
<patrick_king> does any one know how to set up a mail server
<J03> Is xubuntu smaller in file size than its KDE and Gnome Brothers?
<ThePub> jongt: don't think so, need edgy for "built-in"
<dmc_> I think that was included with Xorg 7.1
<AlexC_> jongt: no, aiglx is built into xorg 7.1 - which Dapper only has 7.0
<ubox> Barrl:wht do want to install?
<boink> patrick_king: it's not difficult
<x-r00t-x> jonathaN,  only edgy has it
<dmc_> barrl: I've built postfix and sendmail servers on linux
<dmc_> what do you want to know?
<x-r00t-x> patrick_king, use google . its might help
<peacekpr> narvik86, is this a Firefox "Extension?"
<boink> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<boink> hmm
<x-r00t-x> lol
<narvik86> peacekpr: yes ( http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/ )
<ubox> :)
<x-r00t-x> please do not play with bot
<boink> as a MTA, you would want to use postfix
<ubox> :P
<boink> it's the easiest to configure
<jongt> would anyone know why my 915resolution doesnt work? ive changed /etc/default/915resolution and xorg.conf still with no luck
<dmc_> you could try this tutorial:
<dmc_> http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<mseney> using GtKTerm can't figure out what my /dev/TTY? is for accessing my cisco console .. worked fine on my desktop  did a $dmesg | grep tty and it say /dev/TTYS2
<Barr1> ubox: There are currently 25 updates available, including the gnupg security update. It's not so much that there's something specific I'm looking for, as I'd like to get the automatic software updater working again.
<AlexC_> J03: not sure, probably
<J03> Thanks.
<jroes> argh.  nvtv is segfaulting on me
<dmc_> also google on "ultimate server"
<J03> x-r00t-x - I get this error: vlc:
<J03>  Depends: libdbus-1-1 but it is not going to be installed
<J03>  Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<patrick_king> dmc_: thats the one im about to follow, but do i need to install the lamp server stuff first
<boink> patrick_king: no
<x-r00t-x> J03, you dont need VLC . totem is the best :D if you know how to configure it :)
<boink> lamp includes php, apache and you don't need that for a mailserver
<patrick_king> boink: i want to have a lamp as well as mail server
<dmc_> this is also a good link for server building:
<dmc_> http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/1/50
<sysrage> i love lamp
<niekie> Anyone familiar with Beryl + Laptop + Edgy? I'm having issues with it =| (It worked this afternoon though)
<J03> GAH!
<boink> you can install apache,php,mysql later on. why rush things?
<sysrage> i love desk
<x-r00t-x> boink, who siad?
<J03> TOTEM is still not working.
<x-r00t-x> huh?
<ubox> If u are looking for atomatic updates put apt commands in cron daily
<dmc_> niekie: running all those right now on my thinkpad
<dmc_> DUMP TOTEM!
<J03> do i need to restart?
<ubox> or cron monthly
<dmc_> man, don't know why that is still the default player
<niekie> dmc_, well, my problem is, Beryl crashes almost right after splash.
<peacekpr> narvik86, do you know if it will work for Iceweasel?  Is this a safe assumption?
<boink> iceweasel? that's debian
<patrick_king> boink: thats all i needed to know thanks
<x-r00t-x> boink, you are wrong . you cant send mail without mail server and lamp doesnt have mail server included
<patrick_king> dmc_:cheers for the link
<x-r00t-x> J03, yes .
<boink> I didn't say that.
<niekie> Video card is ATI Xpress 1100. Driver I'm using is FGLRX.
<dmc_> no sweat
<boink> yes, you can use mailx and msm. yippee
<niekie> Disabled compisite.
<niekie> *composite
<amoren> que
<amoren> que
<dmc_> nieke, what kind of video card do you have?
<niekie> dmc_, just said :)
<x-r00t-x> boink,  huh ? he want a own mail server . get it ?
<amoren> que
<Antok> hi!
<amoren> que
<J03> aHH, oK I will be back :D
<semboy> Gnomefreak i got to onther computer that had windows xp and the disc is just fine nothing worng with it :( please what could be wrong
<amoren> que
<boink> i get it .. get it?
<niekie> amoren, stop that, please.
<amoren> que
<amoren> que
<amoren> que
<gnomefreak> semboy: wondows and linux are not the same and you cant compare the 2.
<gnomefreak> amoren: stop please
<ubox> !amoren
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amoren - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> amoren: yeah! way to go! now your all grown up.
<dmc_> gnomefreak: didn't catch the original comment, but I'd disagree with you on the face of it
<narvik86> peacekpr: i never tried it with iceweasel, but imho it can't break anything
<dmc_> they are both OS's
<semboy> gnomefreak so you are saying windows is better?
<semboy> :S
<dmc_> comparing cars is fair
<x-r00t-x> stop playing with bot please .
<dmc_> so is comparing OS's
<gnomefreak> semboy: no they are differnet
<boink> you should use each OS for its best function
<semboy> gnomefreak  so this means it cant play dvds
<niekie> dmc_, did you answer me? I accidentally cleared the chatwindow.
<gnomefreak> dmc_: window pays for the codecs ubuntu doesnt
<gnomefreak> semboy: you can
<semboy> gnomefreak i just started linux last night
<dmc_> nikie: I didn't get to see your reply
<gnomefreak> semboy: no you didnt
<dmc_> gnomefreak: that is true,
<niekie> dmc_, I said "ATI Xpress 1100"
<x-r00t-x> whoever need to install mail server visit : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40047
<dmc_> however it doesn't mean you can't make comparisons between the two
<dmc_> niekie: are you using aiglx or xgl?
<niekie> Got FGLRX driver, and disabled composite as a site recommended.
<gnomefreak> semboy: i have helped you before also have banned you before
<ailean> how can i install an input manager for chinese?
<semboy> gnomefreak why you say no i didnt , i started linux last night
<conrad__> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> conrad__: yw
<niekie> dmc_, was that a bad idea?
<boink> ailean: you mean "scim" ?
<dmc_> hang on
<dmc_> let me check my own xorg.conf
<semboy> gnomefreak i rm linux and started last night ?
<conrad__> gnomefreak: my friend has amarok 1.4.3 running on dapper, any ideas how i could get that installed?
<Antok> the order in the bootup scripts is:checkroot before of lvm, it would be possible run it after of lvm? In addition I would set up swap over lvm too
<ailean> boink, yes, that
<alex-weej> install edgy
<alex-weej> edgy is amazing
<boink> just apt-get install scim
<gnomefreak> conrad__: look at kubuntu.org for the repos for it
<conrad__> ok will do
<boink> but do a apt-cache search scim as well, if you need more chinese stuff
<semboy> gnomefreak so there is no way in hell that i cant play this cd?
<boink> I got scim installed too .. but I still need to learn how to use it :)
<mefisto__> does gnome need less system resources than kde?
<dmc_> niekie: what output do you get if you just run beryl-manager from the terminal?
<boink> mefisto_: both are quite bloated
<niekie> dmc_, hmm..
<Navyseal> when i type this in the console: navyseal@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo |grep direct rendering
<gnomefreak> semboy: i dont have the cd in my hand i cant tell you. try totem-xine see if it plays it
<niekie> I'm not on the laptop at the moment, let me get it here :)
<gnomefreak> semboy: try mplayer
<Navyseal> i get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<ailean> got it boink thanks
<boink> good luck :)
<jonah1980> i'm gonna try feisty on my laptop, when i insert cd the update option should come up automatically shouldn't it? its  not doing though, so how can i update from cd
<jonah1980> ?
<niekie> dmc_, running Beryl-manager WITH Xgl started, right?
<boink> there's a basic scim install how-to as well
<dmc_> yes
<boink> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<J03> Back
<Navyseal> grep: rendering: Archive missing
<J03> Moment of truthm now :D
<J03> *truth
<QwertyM> hey, can I get a guide to installing Ubuntu with net on an AM2 mobo ?
<ailean> boink, yeah, luckily i don't need to know that :D
<boink> yes you do
<peacekpr> narvik86, that was an excellent suggestion.  Although it's not embedded media content, it still gets the job done.  Thank you very much.
<niekie> XGL Present
<boink> scim can crash stuff
<ailean> boink, i don't - i'm not going to be using it :)
<niekie> *crash*
<peacekpr> narvik86, (it works for Iceweasel, too)
<boink> ok
<ailean> boink, thanks
<narvik86> peacekpr: cool :)
<niekie> dmc_, *crash* added by me ;)
<ubox> !bootp
<ubotu> bootp: server for the bootp protocol with DHCP support. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.3-16 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 236 kB
* niekie reboots.
<J03> -_-
<J03> it didn twork.
<J03> *work
<unimatrix9> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<narvik86> Navyseal: glxinfo | grep direct
<rajiv_nair> !hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (edgy), package size 3267 kB, installed size 9192 kB
<niekie> dmc_, any idea at the moment?
<dmc_> thinking....
<Navyseal> narvik86 -> grep: rendering: Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente
<Navyseal> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Navyseal> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Navyseal> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Navyseal> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<unimatrix9> :)
<niekie> Allright :)
<dmc_> you say you are running the fglrx drivers?
<J03> x-r00t-x: It didnt work :(
<niekie> dmc_, yes.
<gnomefreak> Navyseal: are you done pasting now?
<Barr1> ubox: Have I lost you? :-9
<niekie> dmc_, with disabled composite.
<gnomefreak> Navyseal: are you using xgl/beryl/conpiz?
<ubox> Barrl: no am here
<Navyseal> not at moment
<gnomefreak> Navyseal: did you follow the guide to installing the drivers?
<Navyseal> i want to get them
<Navyseal> yes
<amitron> Hello, I am having printer problems on Kubuntu Edgy. Is this the place to ask?
<patrick_king> dmc_: what should i pick courier-imap  or should i pick the pop packages
<x-r00t-x> J03, did you install all of them.(the codec)
<gnomefreak> Navyseal: nvidia or ati?
<Navyseal> nvidia
<x-r00t-x> J03, open terminal
<J03> I typed to comand in terminal!
<J03> *the command
<dmc_> patrick: I use uw-imap, but it was because I inherited that from somebody else
<Navyseal> and in xorg.config glx is enabled
<dmc_> I would choose imap over pop
<gnomefreak> Navyseal: glxinfo  does that say direct rendering yes
<Navyseal> :/
<dmc_> has more features
<J03> shall i try it again?
<unimatrix9> something like load glx
<dmc_> had to wrestle with uw-imap to get ssl enabled, but did eventually
<ubox> Barrl: u wont security updates right?
<x-r00t-x> umm there is a one way for beginner. automatix :)
<J03> opened.
<javaJake> Hello.
<J03> Lol.
<ubox> on daily basis or weekly or monthly?
<J03> Isnt that evil?
<Navyseal> gnomefreak don't say yes
<x-r00t-x> yes
<J03> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<x-r00t-x> i mean no its not
<gnomefreak> Navyseal: what does it say?
<J03> Lol.
<Navyseal> just that
<javaJake> x-r00t-x: agreed, but everyone else doesn't.
<x-r00t-x> J03, its allways works as well for me
<jonah1980> hello anyone?
<javaJake> Same here
<gnomefreak> Navyseal: ca you paste the full output in pastebin
<J03> OK. Whats the command to get it?
<amitron> I am having printer problems on Kubuntu Edgy. Is this the place to ask?
<dmc_> niekie: I would reconfigure your xserver first
<x-r00t-x> :D javaJake
<boink> sure
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dmc_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Navyseal> ok gnomefreak
<Barr1> ubox: Those would be a good start, but I'd rather have the GUI tool working properly.
<dmc_> then I would uninstall beryl
<x-r00t-x> J03, sudo apt-get install automatix2
<niekie> dmc_, allright, doing so.
<J03> apt-get install automatix?
<J03> OK
<Dheeraj_k> hi i just compiled and install latest version of linux kernel but still i am not able to write any thing in ntfs partition :(
<niekie> dmc_, uninstall Beryl, and then?
<ubox> Barrl:u mean synaptic?
<gnomefreak> x-r00t-x: join #automatix for that topic do not suggest people use automatix in here
<x-r00t-x> J03, or maybe sudo apt-get install automatix . i am not sure
<javaJake> So, I have NetworkManager, and multiple users. Is there a way for all (or possibly some) users to all be able to access the same network passwords so I don't have to configure each user for every new network?
<unimatrix9> dont forget the 2 in automatix2
<J03> k
<amitron> Dheeraj_k, you can't write to NTFS, not in Linux, that is
<boink> automatix isn't an ubuntu .deb
<dmc_> sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl
<J03> Nope.
<x-r00t-x> gnomefreak, well i didnt tell you to help him :-S
<x-r00t-x> ok
<J03> cant find it.
<javaJake> dmc_: that's just EVIL! ;)
<dmc_> what's evil?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<rowdy_rac> Hello everyone
<rowdy_rac> has anybody setup postfix to send mail via gmail?
<dmc_> did I just bum-dope somebody?
<javaJake> dmc_: pushing beryl off your system like that! *gasp*
<J03> Lol.
<dmc_> no, helping him get it running
<javaJake> Oh, OK
<dmc_> it's crashing on him
<boink> rowdy_rac: can you even do that?
* javaJake was kidding.
<unimatrix9> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<dmc_> mine's running like butter and I love it
<J03> Thanks :D
<javaJake> So, I have NetworkManager, and multiple users. Is there a way for all (or possibly some) users to all be able to access the same network passwords so I don't have to configure each user for every new network?
<boink> why do you want to send mail through gmail?
<Barr1> ubox: No. There is an orange star-like icon in my, uh, system-tray-like place (near my clock) that indicates updates are available. The Software Updates window opens when I click that.
<dmc_> niekie: then re-install beryl
<kmaynard> automatix is great. use at your own risk, but it's worked for me
<niekie> Identifier for video card won't matter and I can just go with Generic Video Card, right?
<apokryphos> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<x-r00t-x> gnomefreak, ok man i wont help anymore :-S
<Dheeraj_k> <amitron> : but  some linux users told me that latest kernel has write support for ntfs
<ubox> wht is the name of that star like thingy?
<J03> x-r00t-x Thanks for trying :D
<kmaynard> lol...
<rowdy_rac> boink:  I am trying to setup twiki and i am trying to configure it to send emails
<unimatrix9> automatix is nonfree your own risk software!
<apokryphos> x-r00t-x: read the automatix factoid. There's a good reason for why we specifically recommend against its use
<patrick_king> dmc_:
<boink> why not use your own mailserver to send out mails then?
<javaJake> So, I have NetworkManager, and multiple users. Is there a way for all (or possibly some) users to all be able to access the same network passwords so I don't have to configure each user for every new network?
<rowdy_rac> boink: its unable to send thru the perl module
<boink> hmm
<niekie> dmc_, will do all that, thanks, unfortunately I have dinner first now though. ;)
<apokryphos> unimatrix9: I think it is free now actually
<dmc_> no problem
<unimatrix9> i mean the software you install using it
<rowdy_rac> boink: do you know how to setup your own mail server
<kmaynard> news flash: almost all software, especially free software, is unguaranteed. use it all at your own risk. anecdotal evidence is just that. bfd.
<rowdy_rac> thats all i need
<dmc_> there's also scripts for starting xgl we can look at, and also I have a custom script for starting beryl that starts it twice
<Barr1> ubox: I hover over it and it says "There are 25 updates available". I click it and the window is titled Software Updates.
<boink> yes, I've set up many mailservers
<unimatrix9> thats nonfree , as in human right and freedom
<dmc_> I will PM them to you
<apokryphos> kmaynard: news flash, no it isn't
<rowdy_rac> boink: GREAT!!, am so glad i ran into you today
<unimatrix9> in software
<rowdy_rac> boink: can you please help me set it up
* kmaynard groans
<apokryphos> kmaynard: Ubuntu provides official support for things in main
<boink> well .. I hope I can guide you in the right way
<x-r00t-x> boink, give this link to user who need help with mail server http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<boink> you just did :)
<ubox> barrl: which ubuntu version r u using?
<rowdy_rac> boink: any sort of direction is good enough :)
<Barr1> Edgy, installed about 10 days ago.
<kmaynard> apokryphos, you mean they guarantee it wont mess anything up?
<ubox> ok
<boink> firstly, do you have a static or dynamic ip-number?
<patrick_king> dmc_: after installing the mail server will i be able to send emails with my domain name e.g.  someone@kingfly.co.uk  and will people be able to email me back with that address
<Barr1> And, this function worked once or twice before it started failing a few days ago.
<Navyseal> gnomefreak -> http://pastebin.ca/275648
<javaJake> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<designdream> i have wget in bg and the job keeps displaying that status of the download wherever my cursor is.. how can i silence the output of a job in the bg
<ubox> but y do u need security updates for linux?
<apokryphos> kmaynard: the guarantee that you'll get official support with it. The actual software/developers don't provide this guarantee, but particular distributions might well.
<rowdy_rac> boink: can we chat in a private window..tjere are too many messages on this window
<boink> there are, but I will go home soonish
<kmaynard> apokryphos, from the GPL: "Also, for each author's protection and ours, we want to make certain that everyone understands that there is no warranty for this free software." maybe i just used the wrong word. it all carries a risk.
<kmaynard> support or not
<dmc_> patrick: I believe so, as long as the domain is registered.
<boink> firstly, you need to start with the MX records
<Barr1> ubox: Depends on how you define "need." There are non-security updates provided by this tool, too. At the moment, there are some for gimp and for some games that are not coming down.
<unimatrix9> navyseak paste your xorg.conf there so we can take an look
<unimatrix9> seal*
<javaJake> Aynone!?
<rowdy_rac> boink: i have dynamic ip but it stays static as long as I dont reboot, which rarely happens
<javaJake> Is there a way for all (or possibly some) users to all be able to access the same network passwords so I don't have to configure each user for every new network?
<Navyseal> ok unimatrix9
<patrick_king> dmc_:yep my domain is registered
<rowdy_rac> boink: I sent a private message to you, did u get it
<boink> no
<kmaynard> javaJake, network passwords?
<javaJake> kmaynard: yea
<dmc_> all the servers I have set up have been in a university, but I believe that should work from home too
<rajiv_nair> rowdy_rac: u registered??
<rowdy_rac> no
<dmc_> unless your ISP blocks some ports
<apokryphos> kmaynard: the GPL there states the possibility of providing no warranty, not the fact that it's a requirement of free software to be thus.
<rowdy_rac> how do u register
<kmaynard> javaJake, what does that mean? are you trying to setup a public share or what?
<boink> dmc_: you mean setting up a vpn?
<ubox> barrl: i don't know the name of the update software u are talking about but can u install it again?
<rajiv_nair> "/msg nickserv register <ur passwrd>"
<dmc_> I'm not talking about setting up a vpn.
<ValMarko> Hello. I'm having problems copying ISO do DVD. I'm using K3b. Is there another program?
<dmc_> talking about mail servers
<javaJake> kmaynard: I'm trying to make it so that me and my family can sign on using their own username and still be able to get online
<kmaynard> apokryphos, i'm taking this to ubuntu-offtopic....
<apokryphos> !register | rowdy_rac
<ubotu> rowdy_rac: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
* x-r00t-x is away: sleepzz
<apokryphos> kmaynard: ok, but you may get a late reply. I'm off for food 8)
<semboy> Gnomefreak okei i just got a new idia , mplayer can play the fbi stuff and the launguge but can go to the movie it stops and show me -> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<kmaynard> javaJake, just create an account for them. if you have an always on conncetion, they can get on
<rowdy_rac> rajiv_nair:  Ok..did that
<rajiv_nair> now u can send PM's:)
<patrick_king> boink:what are the mx records
<Barr1> ubox: I could try, if I knew what it was called either... :-( It's functionality that is instaleld automatically with Ubuntu. My Hoary install had it as well.
<javaJake> kmaynard: except NM doesn't connect until you login.
<Navyseal> my xorg.conf is -> http://pastebin.ca/275654
<ibm97> any one up to helping a noob with wireless>
<rowdy_rac> rajiv_nair: Thanks!!
<kmaynard> apokryphos, never mind then... :) it's enough for me to be right, dont wanna drag it on
<gnomefreak> semboy: is it a dvd or a cd that you are trying to play?
<javaJake> kmaynard: and I have to login into my account every time the computer turns on just to get the internet working
<alek66> whats the best way to install new nvidia drivers? uninstall the old ones, reboot and try the new ones?
<rajiv_nair> rowdy_rac:np:)
<boink> patrick_king: you need to know this stuff before you can set up a mailserver
<kmaynard> javaJake, wireless?
<boink> mx records are part of the dns
<rowdy_rac> boink: are u getting my messages now?
<semboy> gnomefrak yes i am trying to play dvd , The simpsons"
<javaJake> kmaynard: yea
<semboy> gnomefrak yes i am trying to play dvd ," The simpsons"*
<kmaynard> javaJake, ah... i can't help much there, sorry
<axisme> semboy, do any of your other dvds work?
<boink> setting up a mailserver is a straight forward process, but you need to know a few things
<gnomefreak> semboy: did you install the dvd codecs? like libdvdread and libdvdcss and set the region yet?
<semboy> gnomefreak i dont think so
<patrick_king> boink:arh now i know what the mx records are
<gnomefreak> semboy: please do so.
<jroes> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut but i'm still getting a bunch of weird random colored blocks and stuff on my TV -- anyone know what could be causing this?
<boink> kewl .. and you have a static or dynamic ip number
<dmc_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<ubox> Barrl: if u want to upgrade any software u can also use "sudo apt-get upgrade <SoftwareName>"
<gnomefreak> !restricted | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rowdy_rac> boink: i have dynamic ip but it stays static as long as I dont reboot, which rarely happens
<dmc_> for DVD playback
<jonah1980> it won't upgrade, even if i add the cd to sources!!
<jroes> I see tv out when ubuntu loads, but once X is going it stops working
<boink> well ... that could be a problem.
<javaJake> Is there a way for all (or possibly some) users to all be able to access the same network passwords so I don't have to configure each user for every new network?
<rowdy_rac> boink: i also have dyndns account
<patrick_king> static
<boink> aaah, good
<javaJake> OK, let me try a different question
<ubox> Barrl: mutiple softwares can be upgraded with spaces
<boink> which MTA are you using?
<ubox> in between them
<javaJake> Is there a way to make NetworkManager use one keyring for all users, instead of making a new one for each new user?
<rowdy_rac> boink: postfix
<Barr1> ubox: I would have to know the name of the package to upgrade. This tool, when it works, does that automatically.
<boink> so, you'll need to fill in the main.conf in /etc/postfix/
<boink> and which MUA are you using?
<rowdy_rac> boink: whats MUA
<ValMarko> Trying to copy ISO to DVD-R (Sony , with accucore...). I used GnomeBaker and K3b and it gives me always : media is not formatted or unsupported.
<ValMarko> :-( write failed: Wrong medium type
<pluma> Gah. My native UT2004 installation keeps randomly crashing (usually when I'm about to win) with segfaults. It tells me crash info will be saved to my logfile, but doesn't say which, so I have no idea where to look. Any help here?
<unimatrix9> navyseal, it al looks good as far as i can tell
<rowdy_rac> boink: i need to only send emails
<boink> mua ... fancy word, means mail user agent. like thunderbird, mutt ..
<Navyseal> yeo unimatrix9
<rowdy_rac> boink: thundebird
<boink> rowdy_rac: just using /usr/sbin/sendmail ?
<javaJake> Is there a way to make NetworkManager use one keyring for all users, instead of making a new one for each new user?
<ValMarko> should I buy other brand ?
<boink> ok .. just fill in the main.conf in /etc/postix. that's the most important bit
<boink> and make sure that with dyndns.org the MX records are filled in
<pluma> I've already lost 5000 credits due to crashes during bloodrites. These segfaults are getting REALLY annoying. It's never done that before.
<ubox> !digg
<rowdy_rac> boink: what should i put in the main.cf, and what should fill the MX records with?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cello_rasp> is there anything for removing log files or cache files... a program log fills my whole HD
<unimatrix9> could some one else take an look at it too
<javaJake> ubotu: how do I make a new factoid?
<cello_rasp> i dont want to ave to gamble and remove them myself
<javaJake> heheh
<boink> mx records .. that's where you tell dyndns.org where to send the mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do I make a new factoid? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> javaJake: you dont
<Barr1> ! SoftwareUpdates | barr1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SoftwareUpdates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> the error http://pastebin.ca/275648
<javaJake> gnomefreak: oh, ok
<boink> then have a good look at the main.cf, just fill it in with your domain name
<boink> take a slow look at it, it's easy to fill in
<unimatrix9> and the xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/275654
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone know of a free tool for converting PDF to Word format?
<rowdy_rac> boink: do you have a sample main.cf by any chance?
<boink> there are plenty around, look on google
<rowdy_rac> boink: ok.
<javaJake> Is there a way to make NetworkManager use one keyring for all users, instead of making a new one for each new user?
<boink> main.cf example <= google search string
<patrick_king> dmc_: i am following http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/  after install postfix, its asking me what type of configuration i want. what do i pick
<cello_rasp> EnsidnRedShirt: abiword will do it. type in abiword --help to get iksntructinos
<EnsignRedshirt> cello_rasp: No kidding?  Thanks, I'll take a look.
<cello_rasp> EnsignRedShirt: its RTF or HTML though, not Winword format
<ibm97> any help with a wirelss setup?
<unimatrix9> navyseal, you do get screen?
<ScreaminIke> how do i find my gateway address? i'm using a router on 2 machines, one wireless, one wired. the wireless works w/dhcp, the wired won't, and i can't find the "gateway"
<amee2k> hi all
<unimatrix9> but without 3D , right?
<rajiv_nair> hi
<EnsignRedshirt> cello_rasp: Are you sure it can *read* a PDF document?  I just tried to open one in Abiword, and it is showing garbage!
<Navyseal> unimatrix9 how you mean?
<rowdy_rac> boink: if its just to send emails..why shud we updated the MX records
<unimatrix9> it does boot into desktop right?
<ubun> you cant remove individual games that come with ubuntu can you? if i want to uninstall like 'nibbles' i have to uninstall all of 'gnome-games'?
<amee2k> do development packages for libs always depend on the appropriate runtime package?
<boink> if you just want to send out emails, there is no need for mxrecords
<rowdy_rac> boink: ok..Am going to try setting it up..will let you know what happens.
<boink> good luck
<boink> it's kewl running your own mailserver
<cello_rasp> EnsignRedShirt: it may depend on pdf version
<Navyseal> unimatrix9 yes
<amee2k> any hints?
<Moosejaw> can someone help me apply this patch correctly when compiling wine?  I need it done for software to work properly....
<Navyseal> and even have screensaver's 3d unimatrix9
<cello_rasp> kword (kde word) also reads pdf, mabe that is better
<Moosejaw> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-devel/2006-February/045115.html
<EnsignRedshirt> cello_rasp: OK, I'll do some experimenting.  The file I just tried is apparently PDF 1.4.
<javaJake> Is there a way to make NetworkManager use one keyring for all users, instead of making a new one for each new user?
<ScreaminIke> how do i find my gateway address? i'm using a router on 2 machines, one wireless, one wired. the wireless works w/dhcp, the wired won't, and i can't find the "gateway"
<_tony_> hi all! anyone know a faster text viewer than gedit, that runs in its own window. need it for viewing text and ascii art fron nautilus
<faLUCE> Hi, I need to set icewm as the default desktop: which is the config file?
<dm_> how do i change my terminal background colour, and text colour?
<cello_rasp> _tony_ mousepad
<gnomefreak> _tony_: nano
<sysrage> screaminlk: type 'route'
<kmaynard> faLUCE, you using GDM?
<cello_rasp> nano is also good :)
<faLUCE> kdm
<_tony_> cello_rasp, gnomefreak thanks i will try those
<kmaynard> faLUCE, does KDM have a way to change your session?
<Karlik> Hello. Can anybody help me? I have three files kdeedu_3.5.5-0ubuntu1.diff.gz  kdeedu_3.5.5.orig.tar.gz kdeedu_3.5.5-0ubuntu1.dsc. And I want to build a packege. What command i must to write
<EnsignRedshirt> nano runs in a console, not in its "own" window (I don't think)
<Lllama> Evening all. I seem to have lost the ability to do dns lookups. Anyone know how I can check what servers ubuntu is using?
<gnomefreak> Karlik: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<faLUCE> of course kmaynard... I'm searching che associated file
<sysrage> lllama: /etc/resolv.conf
<niekie> OMG.
<kmaynard> faLUCE, in gdm, i can change to, say, ice or xfce, and it'll ask me if i wanna make that the default. i don't know how kdm works tho
<gnomefreak> EnsignRedshirt: the console would be its own window :)
<niekie> dm_, you were dmc_ before right?
<Lllama> sysrage: Rockin' Cheers.
<dm_> niekie: that's right, i'm actually drkm.. but I can't get onto my bnc at the moment lol
<niekie> dm_, THANK YOU =D
<dm_> niekie: ?
<boink> Lllama: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<gansinho> please, Is there a specific site to download tomboy's plugins?
<niekie> I got Beryl working after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niekie> Then redisabling composite again.
<rajiv_nair> beryl simply roxx
<niekie> Anyway, thank you very much :)
<boink> it seems really popular
<Lllama> boink: Thanks also.
<dm_> :p
<QwertyM> rajiv_nair, it isnt practical for me at the moment, I love beryl but it doesnt run NVu so I cant develop :(
<niekie> Woo, blur effects even work fast :)
<rajiv_nair> ohh
<ange1> ya
<rajiv_nair> yeah.even with a loaded CPU
<craigbass1976> I did a apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, but still have the Kubuntu splash screen, can still pick kde from the sessions menu on the login screen, and in GNOME I still can't shut the computer down from the system menu.  Nor can I shut it down from the Login screen; I have to go to a virtual terminal and init 0
<gnomefreak> QwertyM: lol edgy was last release to get NVu
<craigbass1976> Using dapper
<QwertyM> gnomefreak, I couldnt get ya!
<niekie> Uh-oh.
<niekie> Found one issue.
<_tony_> cello_rasp, gnomefreak mousepad works very well for .nfo thanks
<we2by> hi
<rajiv_nair> hi
<Zut> Is there anyone here who knows the console-command to create a file 8)
<we2by> any webbased bittorrent client + tracker?
<rajiv_nair> !console-commands
<niekie> Beryl only allows me to select the "Super" key on the modifier keys.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console-commands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Richard__> rawr, I'm trying to find out where wine puts all its logfiles (as the console is empty since wine just crashes when trying to run a program)
<craigbass1976> I also rebooted to see if that would help, but it doesn't.  How do I get my system to the state it was in before the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop command I foolishly typed?
<rajiv_nair> bah
<niekie> My only Win key on the keyboard generates Super_L
<rajiv_nair> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niekie> Anybody know a workaround? I only want to use it for Beryl anyway.
<semboy> gnomefreak i have done this before
<EnsignRedshirt> Zut: Many command will create a file.  For example: touch file
<EnsignRedshirt> *commands
<semboy> gnomefreak the packages , but can it be that i need to upgrade ?
<Zut> Ok, thanks.
<Zober> how do i completely remove mesa 6.5.1 to replace it with 6.5.2?
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu | angel
<ubotu> angel: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lllama> hmm... Can ping DNS server but 'dig @dnsserverIpAddress www.google.com' times out. Any ideas?
<edan> anyone knows hot to get sound in enemy territory?
<dm_> how can I change the bcakgroun dcolour of m y terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@196.203.65.102]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<niekie> dm_, you any idea how to map Super_L to Super as my keyboard only has Super_L and Beryl does not allow me to use that as modifier?
<dm_> no
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu | ange1
<ubotu> ange1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Zut> dm_, Edit->Current Profile
<new2ubuntu> hello all
<rajiv_nair> hello
<Zut> then colours ;)
<unimatrix9> navyseal, try asking here again about your problem, i searched around but could not find an answer...
<new2ubuntu> i would like some help with the routing table
<unimatrix9> yet
<new2ubuntu> is there someone willing to give me a hand
<new2ubuntu> i would like to know how to add a permanent route
<rajiv_nair> !routing table
<dm_> Zut: thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routing table - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zut> Np
<J03> !hackers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hackers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J03> lol
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<QwertyM> ubotu's being abused :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s being abused :( - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sujan> hi, how do rectify broken packages
<rajiv_nair> roflmao
<QwertyM> fck
<QwertyM> lol
<rajiv_nair> whoa
<QwertyM> use msg ppl, dont spam this place with ubotu messages
<new2ubuntu> so does anyone know the command for adding a permanent route?
<QwertyM> whoa
<J03> holy shit.
<rajiv_nair> netspit
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<J03> What was that?
<rajiv_nair> !netsplit
<new2ubuntu> i checked the man pages and could not find anything
<QwertyM> server down
<rajiv_nair> enjoy the show
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<J03> That was strange.
<J03> lol
<QwertyM> coming in
<new2ubuntu> !roue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<new2ubuntu> !route
<LjL> !traffic
* rajiv_nair enjoyin da show
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<craigbass1976> I did a apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, but still have the Kubuntu splash screen, can still pick kde from the sessions menu on the login screen, and in GNOME I still can't shut the computer down from the system menu.  Nor can I shut it down from the Login screen; I have to go to a virtual terminal and init 0
<Richard__> whoa..
<unimatrix9> netsplit?
<unimatrix9> have not seen this in a long time
<new2ubuntu> anyone? networking help? please.
<semboy> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it. , what kinda of plugins :S
<LjL> craigbass1976, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. removing it won't result in removing anything
<rajiv_nair> i saw 1 yesterday:d
<LjL> Ubotu, tell craigbass1976 about ubuntu-desktop | craigbass1976, see the private message from Ubotu
<unimatrix9> hehe
<Richard__> ubuntu logs, anyone?
<semboy> LjL please help me , i have been here for all day just trying to get this work
<LjL> craigbass1976: if you've got Edgy, you can use "apt-get autoremove" for that (make sure it doesn't also want to remove packages you need though)
<Richard__> oh sorry, make that wine logs :P
<sujan> hi, how do rectify broken packages
<Zober> how do i completely remove mesa 6.5.1 to replace it with 6.5.2?
<LjL> craigbass1976: and to use the Gnome login screen (GDM) instead of KDM, do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<LjL> sujan: depends on what's broken, how it's broken, etc
<somerville32> !restricted | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jarnoz> hi, do you know what is the group named "users" for?
<rajiv_nair> not again
<LjL> Ubotu, tell semboy about dvd | semboy, see the private message from Ubotu
<semboy> somerille32 i have alredy done that
<mszzz> how to add full NTFS support to ubuntu ?
<new2ubuntu> i don't know if my questions are getting lost. Can anyone one help with networking?
<rajiv_nair> mszzz: u cant write to ntfs
<rajiv_nair> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<conrad__> mszzz: search the ubuntu forums, there was a thread up on that
<cello_rasp> what about ubuntu logs?
<mszzz> thx
<cello_rasp> /var/log contains all the logs
<rajiv_nair> my IRC client driving me crazy~x(
<sujan> LjL: lib6 package is broken actually
<cello_rasp> rajiv_nair: get xchat
<rajiv_nair> i thot gaim was gud enuf
<rajiv_nair> :(
<LjL> sujan: that's probably very bad. did you install anything from non-Ubuntu repositories? (guess the answer is yes)
<sujan> yes
<cello_rasp> gaim is very limited IRC client
<LjL> sujan: what?
<sujan> i tried to install monodevelop
<LjL> !info monodevelop | sujan
<sujan> which is not there in ubuntu sources
<ubotu> monodevelop: C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1695 kB, installed size 5344 kB
<LjL> sujan: apparently it's available from the Ubuntu reps (universe)
<LjL> sujan: so how did you install it?
<semboy> LjL To activate DVD decryption, type the following line into a terminal prompt:
<semboy>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh  .what do i do ?
<semboy> i have the libdvdread3 installd
<LjL> semboy: i don't even have a DVD reader
<sujan> no, it's no there i guess, can u give me the mirror url
<sujan> apt-get install
<new2ubuntu> does anyone know anything about networking/
<LjL> sujan: one thing at a time. that won't fix your broken libc6. how did you install it?
<sujan> i used debian unstable mirror in sources.list
<sujan> and then did apt-het update
<LjL> sujan: nice, you win a reinstall i guess
<sujan> and then apt-get install
<new2ubuntu> anyone?
<LjL> sujan: you're NOT supposed to use debian repositories in Ubuntu. that will thrash the system completely, most of the times.
<new2ubuntu> bueller?
<new2ubuntu> !network
<semboy> LjL so it means you cant help me :( , please go on this page  -> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  , and tell me what do i do , cause i dont understand  To activate DVD decryption, type the following line into a terminal prompt: if i type -> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh iit does not work
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rajiv_nair> !networking | new2ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxrobo> ls
<sujan> yes, that's what i realsied oflate
<P2500> new2ubuntu: I might know a thing or two.
<new2ubuntu> sigh
<Zober> !mesa
<new2ubuntu> ok then
<sujan> LjL: how do i proceed now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<new2ubuntu> i just need a thing
<new2ubuntu> you can keep the or 2
<P2500> Pitch your question, don't jusk ask about asking a question.
<LjL> sujan: remove that debian repository from sources.list, do a "sudo apt-get update", then remove anything related to monodevelop, and then try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<LjL> sujan: but note that, most likely, you'll have to reinstall
<Angryelf_> hey everyone
<sujan> LjL: ok
<LjL> semboy: elaborate on "does not work"
<Angryelf_> I've got a dual-boot setup, and i'd like to remove it and go back to just windows -- will a "repair" reinstall the windows boot manager?
<rajiv_nair> angryelf: hello
<rajiv_nair> angryelf: why u goin back to windows?
<new2ubuntu> i had pitched my question but no one had answered. Anyways. How does one make a route persistent? What would be the command for that as i cannot find it in the man pages.
<jrib> Angryelf_: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<Angryelf_> rajiv_nair: it's just this one box, it's complicated
<semboy> LjL what ?
<LjL> sujan: when i say "remove anything related to monodevelop", i refer to doing that with apt-get, mind you. try a "dpkg --get-selections | grep mono" to find out which packages they are
<semboy> LjL :S what do you mean
<sujan> LjL: /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2006p-1_all.deb
<sujan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LjL> !doesn't work | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rajiv_nair> angryelf: sad:(
<sujan> what does this line means
<jroes> do I need to be using nv or nvidia as my X driver?
<sujan> where is the problem
<LjL> sujan: i can hardly know, unless you tell me what command caused that and the whole output of it
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<semboy> LjL wowow youa re funny
<new2ubuntu> so there was my question
<sujan> i was tring apt-get -f install
<new2ubuntu> is it beyond the 3 things you mentioned you knew about networking?
<LjL> semboy: thank you. now can you tell me what the heck "doesn't work" mean? i'm not sitting in front of your screen you know
<semboy> LjL okei when i type the command -> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh i just get command not found
<ollekalle> anyone experienced performance problems with via_rhine driver for ethernet? If so any suggestions on how to increase traffic capacity?
<ubun> pastebin allows you to still get help for long questions on irc, so you don't have to resort to ubuntuforums :)
<sujan> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<sujan>   tzdata libc6-i686
<sujan> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<sujan> (Reading database ... 84471 files and directories currently installed.)
<sujan> Unpacking tzdata (from .../tzdata_2006p-1_all.deb) ...
<sujan> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2006p-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<sujan>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/zoneinfo/NZ', which is also in package locales
<LjL> sujan: well, it means there's something wrong with the tzdata package (a core package) -- which isn't surprising, since you appear to be using the Debian version of it rather than the Ubuntu version
<sujan> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<sujan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sujan>  /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2006p-1_all.deb
<sujan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> I've booted the kubuntu live cd as partition magic was resizing my drive C and failed half way - cant mount the ntfs partition as the file table is probably b0rked - any ideas on how to repair the table from linux/dos (as i cant put windows on without removing this one which is b0rked)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<MystaMax> I'm looking to run a rSync server with no GUI, for server backups. Whats a good amount of RAM to allocate for such a server???
<new2ubuntu> so does anyone know where i can configure static routes? or what the command is to make a route persistent?
<LjL> semboy: now, at least that's saying something. does "apt-cache policy libdvdread3" show it as installed?
<semboy> yep LJL it is installd
<LjL> semboy: do "dpkg -L libdvdread3 | grep install-css", what does that show, if anything?
<xzk> hey guys I'm moved into a new APT and want to setup a wireless network. The Motorola modem I have now is a piece of crap and always loses connection, so I'm thinking of getting a new modem, but I dont know what to get. Should I just get a normal cable modem and a wireless router, or get one of those modems with an Access Point built in.. they have Antennas on the top of them, kinda look cool, but I'm not sure what to go with
<semboy> LJL /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<edan> how can i remove downloads from the software updates?
<LjL> semboy: then type "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh", without that "examples" part
<Airwulf> hey to you all
<assarix> hi
<rajiv_nair> hello
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<edan> how can i remove downloads from the software updates?
<semboy> LjL thanks! :)
<Airwulf> could someone give me a hint. How I can change the 'Applications'-Menu from text to a smaller icon?
<assarix> is it possible to turn off html tag completion in bluefish
<LjL> edan: what does that mean?
<levander> Somebody can point me to some good doc's on apt-get and sources.list?  I'm wanting to only use specified packages from backports, and not have it update everything it has a newer version of than the mainstream repositories.
<edan> i have some updates that i dont whant to install in my list
<LjL> Airwulf: i don't think you can. you can, however, replace the whole "Applications System Places" stuff with a single icon
<edan> and i cant remove them
<rajiv_nair> airwulf: i hided that using menu editor
<jrib> ubotu: tell levander about pinning
<Airwulf> but how can I access the menu when I hidde it?
<sladen> Airwulf: unhide it with the menu editor!
<LjL> edan: which are they? do they all come from a specific repository? why do you want to avoid installing them?
<jrib> levander: also, man 5 apt_preferences .  Or you could just install what you want and then disable backports
<sladen> Airwulf: or run the commands directly from the command line
<rajiv_nair> airwulff: then i had put just a single button with an ubuntu logo.dnt remember how xactly
<jroes> how do I restart the xserver without restarting my machine?
<jrib> levander: more reading pleasure: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<edan> LjL: yes i whant to avoid installing them
<Psychobudgie> jroes : ctrl alt backspace
<ubun> jroes: ctrl+alt+backspace
<levander> jrib: thanks, enabling and disabling backports in sources.list i heard about before, but it sounds like such a hack
<edan> LjL:  but they dont come from the same sourse
<jroes> preciate it
<LjL> !pinning | edan
<ubotu> edan: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jroes> do you guys know the difference between "nvidia" and "nv" ?
<rajiv_nair> ive read that 1 of the main habits u need to lose after migrating to linux from windows is rebooting:)
<jroes> a lot of howtos use "nvidia" but the config that is workign for me right now uses "nv"
<edan> thankyou
<jroes> I'm trying to get TV out going though, so I was wondering if maybe I needed a different driver
<niekie> Hmm.. still experiencing a few crashes.
<LjL> jroes: "nv" is an open-source driver, with limited 3D acceleration capabilities. "nvidia" is a proprietary driver from NVidia, with extensive OpenGL support
<jrib> jroes: nv is open source, nvidia isn't
<Psychobudgie> nv is the xorg nvidia driver, nv is the nvidia binary driver
<niekie> Mostly when changing Beryl settings though.
<niekie> So, my fault, hehe.
<Airwulf> hm isn't it possiuble to make a kde like menu icon
<jroes> ah
<Psychobudgie> jrib,  other way round
<jroes> do you think the open source nv driver probably doesn't support tv out?
<LjL> Airwulf: yes it is. well, i don't have Gnome installed, but i'm quite sure it is
<jrib> Psychobudgie: hmm?
<LjL> Airwulf: you need to remove the current Apps/System/Places applet and replace it with another - don't remember what it's called, but it's there
<rajiv_nair> airwulf: take a luk at the screenshots posted on http://sector-zero.blogspot.com u want ur menu bar like that:D?
<Airwulf> ok I'll try
<assarix> what's a good editor with html/php syntax highlighting
<assarix> good = doesn't crash
<jrib> assarix: vim
<assarix> lol
<jroes> yup, vim
<assarix> I saw it coming :p
<bipolar> no! Emacs!
<LjL> assarix: doesn't gedit do syntax highlighting?
<assarix> yes
<assarix> something like that
<bipolar> assarix: bet you didn't see *that* comming! hahaha
<Spaghetti_Knife> Any good codec packs?
<LjL> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<sujan> Lij, how i will reinstall
<conrad__> how do i add engines in amarok? my amarok reports there are no engines installed?
<rajiv_nair> !codecs ! spaghetti_knife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecs ! spaghetti_knife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tim__b> hmm while booting ubuntu fails to active swap. any ideas?
<rajiv_nair> !codecs | spaghetti_knife
<Moosejaw> can someone take a look at this and help me get wine patched?
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<olegfink> Can do you guys manage to have dri in radeon x300 using 'ati' driver?
<Moosejaw> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-devel/2006-February/045115.html
<LjL> sujan: by backing up the files you need somewhere, inserting the Ubuntu CD, booting from it, and installing
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sujan about packages | sujan, see the private message from Ubotu
<assarix> can I do graphical vim?
<LjL> sujan: next time, keep that in mind
<jrib> assarix: yep, install vim-gnome and run gvim
<olegfink> How do you guys manage to have dri in radeon x300 using 'ati' driver?
<LjL> !vim-gnome | assarix
<jrib> assarix: or just vim-gtk if you aren't in gnome I guess
<ubotu> vim-gnome: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<LjL> Ubotu, tell assarix about packages | assarix, see the private message from Ubotu
<olegfink> nobody here?
<batosche> hello
<olegfink> to help me?
<sirk> how do I change the standard kde web browser in kubuntu?
<fragerouter-test> the rooster crows at midnight
<olegfink> How do you guys manage to have dri in radeon x300 using 'ati' driver?
<conrad__> how do i add engines in amarok? my amarok reports there are no engines installed?
<ollekalle> all: is there a good (shell-based) tool for benchmarking HDD and network traffic?
<rajiv_nair> is this netspit or coincidence??
<rajiv_nair> :-?
<Smotang> Goodnight internets
<LjL> rajiv_nair: coincidence
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<tim167> !!   imho if this is the way Nautilus search works than its a bug: do a search on a disk, when you get the results displayed as icons, choose 'View as list'---> now the entire search hast do be done again to display the SAME results as list!!
<QwertyM> lol internets
<wuming> is there a firefox plugin that can click through  a web site?
<jumassillia> Hi Everyone , how do you find where the digital camera is (filesystem)  ?
<xzk> what is the best network utility for Linux?
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ubun> how can i alias rm to be 'rm -i'?
<xzk> okay, what is the most reliable application with the most features for a network utility
<Sebboh> Can someone recommend a notepad.exe replacement for my desktop?  The default text editor (gedit) is kinda slow on my machine.
<lunz> add the line: "alias rm='rm -i'" to your ~/.bashrc
<ubun> thanks lunz
<rajiv_nair> this cant be coincidence
<jrib> wuming: what do you mean?
* DShepherd points at number of people in room and smiles
<LjL> Sebboh: i see something called gnotepad+ in the repos, claims to be lightweight...
<wuming> jrib,for example. there is a login form on a webpage, is that possible to have a firefox plugin something to auto login that forum( input fields and click login button)
<Sebboh> ... Thanks for looking in there for me, LjL. =)  I'll check it out!
<we2by> how do u call a software that find all links on a website?
<LjL> a spider?
<LjL> wget?
<rajiv_nair> !spider
<ubotu> spider: A two deck solitaire game for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 420 kB
<mzanfardino> General question: I want to accesss my Ubuntu server (running Edgy) via my Ubuntu desktop (also running Edgy) X interface.  Do I need to have X installed on the server?
<rajiv_nair> bah
<we2by> lol
<we2by> yea, a spider! thanks guys
<rajiv_nair> :D:D
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, just x libraries
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, not the server
<LjL> mzanfardino: you can just use SSH i suppose, if you don't want to run graphical applications on the server
<mzanfardino> What I want to do is use my graphic programs (Eclipse for instance) to edit files on my server.  So I need to have the x libraries on the server, yes?
<mzanfardino> ^installed
<ReWT_AxS> how do i set permission to cdrom to play cds with mplayer? says permission denied what iscode i have to type in
<LjL> mzanfardino: yes. or, couldn't you just set up file sharing and do it on the client side?
<ReWT_AxS> chmod 777 /cdrom
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, you'd be better off setting up a networked mount
<LjL> mzanfardino: at any rate, if you just installed the program concerned (say Eclipse) on the server, the X libraries will be installed automatically
<mzanfardino> LjL: Good question.  I'm relatively new to Linux and not sure how to setup file sharing.  However, given that the files I need access to are in my www path, I'm not sure I want them shared for all acess...
<ubun> luns: in my bashrc file it says to put aliases in ~/.bash_aliases so i made that file and put my alias in there but it wont run. do you know how to get it to run?
<LjL> mzanfardino: err, that's what access control is for ;-) you know, passwords and the like
<jrib> ReWT_AxS: is your user part of the cdrom group?
<Mokshu> Hi
<mzanfardino> I've installed Ecplise on my desktop.  I jsut want the access to the server.  It sounds like maybe the mounting is a better Idea?
<ReWT_AxS> jrib i dunno how do i look
<jrib> ReWT_AxS: type 'groups'
<LjL> mzanfardino: i'd definitely say so. an NFS or Samba server will do nicely
<ReWT_AxS> rewt adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<_osh> Anyone who can explain my annoying LVM error? http://pastebin.ca/275704. What can be done about it?
<lunz> is the ~/.bash_aliases called from .bash.rc ? e.g. source ~/.bash_aliases or . ~/bash_aliases
<ReWT_AxS> like im laying a cd
<ReWT_AxS> but it wont open in mplayer
<Mokshu> Xorg seems to crash when logged as a user using GDM, whereas when I log as as root, it works perfectly. Any idea ?
<ReWT_AxS> does mplayer need permission to access the directory?
<Belter_> does anybodu know how to configure the Blekin F5D7000
<Helicobacter> hi all :)
<ubun> lunz: ~/.bash_aliases
<ubun> it's called from ~/.bashrc i guess
<jrib> ReWT_AxS: pastebin the mplayer output, maybe someone can figure out what is happening
<ubun> well no it's commented out in .bashrc
<rajiv_nair> does anybody here use mpd??
<mzanfardino> Now, mind you this is linux to linux (no windows involved).  So do I still need SMB?  I think all I really want to do is log into my server and initiate an X session (that may be one solution)
<ubun> still doent work even when i uncomment it out
<xzk> where can I find linux networking utilities, like Network Manager
<jrib> ubun: you need to source the file or start bash again
<Helicobacter> xzk,  in synaptic ;)
<ubun> source the file?
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, is your desktop especially slow?
<rajiv_nair> system->administration->network tools:D
<jrib> ubun: source /path/to/whatever/file/you/have/your/alias/in/wow/that/was/long
<ubun> heh
<xzk> Helicobacter: what do I search for to get the most results
<ReWT_AxS> its not an error
<rajiv_nair> lol
<xzk> I'm not sure what the keyword is for that
<ReWT_AxS> just doesnt see any files in /cdrom/
<Helicobacter> xzk,  search for "network " maybe ;)
<ubun> thanks it works now :)
<xzk> Helicobacter: haha dur
<xzk> my bad
<sc4ttrbrain> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Helicobacter> does somebody get Black Screen when launching firefox with beryl ?
<ReWT_AxS> how do i give beep media player permission to access /cdrom/ to play my cds
<ReWT_AxS> Helicobacter, yes
<ollekalle> anyone experienced performance problems with via_rhine driver for ethernet? If so, any suggestions on how to increase traffic capacity?
<ReWT_AxS> but only when i had a link on my panel for firefox
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: no, my destop runs great.  I think maybe I'm going about this the wrong way.  Let me summarize: I'm writting a web solution which resides on my server.  I'm currently using SSH to access the server, then tools like nano to edit the html, etc.  What I'd like to do is use Eclipse (which I've just installed on my desktop) to do the same work I was doing with nano on the server (that...
<mzanfardino> ...same and more)... what is the best approach?
<ReWT_AxS> if i opened firefox from my start it didnt show black screen
<Helicobacter> ReWT_AxS,  YES , I've exactely the same problem
<arpu> hi @all can anybody help me with this problem  kernel: [17180113.224000]  usb 2-2: device not accep
<arpu> ting address 14, error -71
<Helicobacter> ReWT_AxS,  do you know how to correct this bug ?
<ReWT_AxS> hehe....solution = none.
<ReWT_AxS> sucks
<Helicobacter> ReWT_AxS,  :(
<ReWT_AxS> so i got rid of beryl until it's fixed
<ReWT_AxS> how do i give beep media player permission to access /cdrom/ to play my cds
<rajiv_nair> helicobacter: u lauchin firefox from panel??
<FunnyHat> mzanfardino, best approach would be to jst download the file, edit in eclipse, then upload new file
<Helicobacter> ReWT_AxS,  my solution is : When a black screen happen, I launch Metacity
<Helicobacter> rajiv_nair,  yes
<Helicobacter> from panel
<Zero_Ice> hi all, is this the correct room for noob help with Ubuntu LAMP server?
<FunnyHat> mzanfardino, that or setup a CVS repository, lol...  (don't bother, lots of work, not worth it for a 1 man project)
<ReWT_AxS> oh mine went away
<LinuxFan> I have installed ubuntu on my acer travelmate 4020 laptop.Its running perfectly than any other destro. but I am not able to get the ACPI power status display properly. Wheater my power cable is connicted or not , the icon always shows that the "System is running on AC power. Battery charged 0%". its not a proper info. Is there any way to make it work properly
<ovesenv2> Hi. I've got my dell inspiron 8100 with nvidia go up running with ubuntu 6.10. But there are small, horizontal lines on the left of my screen jumping up and down, 10-20 at a time. How do I get rid of them?
<FunnyHat> Zero_Ice, try #ubuntu-server
<ReWT_AxS> just stayed on til` program loaded then was gone
<Limulf> What is the resolution "gnome-about-me" works best with to make an avatar for an user? Thanks :-)
<rajiv_nair> there is some tweak in gconf that fixes this
<FunnyHat> Zero_Ice, if yo ucan't find help there, I might be able to help you
<jrib> Zero_Ice: you can ask here as well, both places are ok
<xzk> When I am using Network Manager, it shows all the WiFi hotspots as 100%.. and I know thats not right.. any ideas on how to fix this or what could be causing it
<rajiv_nair> helicobactor:u gotta turn off something
<Helicobacter> rajiv_nair,  ... in gconf ? for the black screen problem with beryl ?
<rohall> Hi everyone, I have a rather general question...When compiling development release software on a machine that already has the package for that software (via apt-get), are there are steps I can take to not ruin the installation/make a huge mess.  I intend to use the packages again when one is released for Mesa 6.5.2.  Thanks! :)
<mzanfardino> FunnyHat: so, that being said, what's the easiest way yo transfer files between my desktop machine and my server?  I've been using ftp, but it's a bit labor-intensive.
<ReWT_AxS> man can ANYONE help me?
<ReWT_AxS> how do i give beep media player permission to access /cdrom/ to play my cds
* rajiv_nair strts googling
<hjmills> ubun: is that file executable? try "sudo chmod a+x ~/.bash_aliases"
<Zero_Ice> Thanks will try there :-)
<Molly_156> Hi -- does anyone know where I can get the webmin and webmin-core bundles for edgy server? accourding to the tutorial I just saw on www.debianadmin.com, I should be able to just do an apt-get install for them, but they aren't recognized.
<jrib> rohall: install to /usr/local  and use checkinstall
<FunnyHat> mzanfardino, use gftp    it's a GUI for ftp rather than command line
<dm_> i'm trying to install a plugin for gaim... how can i fix this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jrib> ubotu: tell rohall about checkinstall
<ubun> hjmills: i dunno but 'source ~/.bash_alises' did the trick
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, I don't think you want to do the remote X way
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, check out sshfs + FUSE
<Helicobacter> rajiv_nair,  I have not turned off something.... I have the save problem after reboot my X Server
<LinuxFan>  I have installed ubuntu on my acer travelmate 4020 laptop.Its running perfectly than any other destro. but I am not able to get the ACPI power status display properly. Wheater my power cable is connicted or not , the icon always shows that the "System is running on AC power. Battery charged 0%". its not a proper info. Is there any way to make it work properly
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, sudo apt-get install sshfs
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: on the server or desktop?
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, desktop
<FunnyHat> LinuxFan, try checking ubuntuforums.org for you model
<shiv> Is there a way to upgrade my ubuntu desktop to a server edition by changing repos?
<rohall> jrib Thanks very much!
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, that will let you mount a remote sftp/scp connection into a local directory
<LinuxFan> FunnyHat: thanks I will try
<jrib> ubotu: tell dm_ about compiling
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, and Eclipse will never know the difference
<jrib> dm_: what plugin?
<J03> i am in need of a good FTP Client. Any recomendations?
<jrib> J03: gftp?
<dm_> jrib: extended options plugin
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: that's what I'm looking for... thank you, I will try that now
<Helicobacter> yes, gftp
<Helicobacter> :)
<arpu> nobody have an idea ? ^^
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/SshfsFaq
<J03> OK. I will give it a go.
<jrib> !info gaim-extendedprefs | dm_
<ubotu> gaim-extendedprefs: extended preferences plugin for the instant messenger gaim. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-4build1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, also, you'll have to do "sudo modprobe fuse" first
<shiv> ubotu: tell shiv about compiling
<rajiv_nair> helicobacter:u there??
<eriksays> hi all.  my /dev/hdb1 (/mnt/hdb) is in read-only mode, but the /etc/fstab is set to "defaults" for mount options?
<Helicobacter> yes rajiv_nair
<jrib> dm_: no need to compile that one, just make sure you have enabled universe
<rajiv_nair> helicobacter: open Configuration Editor (in applications/accessories, or run 'gconf-editor' in terminal), browse to apps/panel/global and unmark the 'enable_animations'-key.
<dm_> jrib: whats enabled universe?
<jrib> ubotu: tell dm_ about universe
<Helicobacter> rajiv_nair,  OK , Many thanks :)
<Helicobacter> lovely :)
<rajiv_nair> np:)
<dm_> jrib: thanks i'll have a look
<jrib> dm_: that wiki page should explain it, if you have any more questions ask the room (leaving)
<J03> Gftp is working now. I tryed it before, but even with the correct password, it wouldnt let me in. Works Now :d
* rajiv_nair will be right back
<manopulus> hello, i never had any expierence with LVM. can i resize existing partition, create new and then install ubuntu to new partition with debootstrap ?
<manopulus> actually there is fedora 5 and LVM
<psusi> manopulus: you can do that without lvm as well
<Helicobacter> rajiv_nair,  it works good , I do not have black screen now ... thanks ;)
<Zero_Ice> hi all, its me again.. no activity in ubuntu-server room so i just need some quickie help
<alek66> how can I set my fan to be always on!
<manopulus> psusi: how? (system is at colocation)
<psusi> without lvm you just have to boot from a livecd
<manopulus> no :)
<Zero_Ice> I'm following a how too tutorial on www.howtoforge.com for setting up LAMP
<Zero_Ice> I'm at the point of setting up mysqladmin pw and i get an error msg
<psusi> manopulus: then you probably want to use lvm ;)
<Helicobacter> Does somebody know how to install the Multy Layers plugin with Beryl ?
<manopulus> psusi: i need resize - and under existing and working
<Zero_Ice> the cmd is ", hope you've all been doing good and getting ready for the holiday"
<Zero_Ice> error is ", hope you've all been doing good and getting ready for the holiday"
<psusi> manopulus: are the disks currently using LVM?
<Zero_Ice> oops "error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Zero_Ice> "
<manopulus> psusi: yes
<psusi> manopulus: ok... then yea, lvm can do that
<manopulus> psusi: lvm then pvscan five me /dev/hdg1, but no idea how to resize
<J03> Its not w0rking :( (gFTP)
<J03> 227 Entering Passive Mode - its stuck on that :'(
<psusi> manopulus: vgchange is the main command to manipulate lvm... is there an existing logical volume you want to resize?  is this shrinking or growing?  does it already have a filesystem on it and you want to keep that filesystem intact?
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: I've got it installed, but when I attempt to mount a remote resource, I'm asked for my root@xx.xx.xx.xx password.  Since I use sudo, I don't have a proper root user (that I'm aware of).  Is there a way to create a root user/password on the server (I have full access, it's my server)?
* rajiv_nair is back
<manopulus> psusi: well, there is now fedora core5. i need ubuntu instead. it is colocation. i will not have access to it after reboot - so i haveto do all steps carefully :)
<manopulus> psusi: first, need shrink existing partition, then create new, mount and install ubuntu
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, sshfs your_user@192.168.1.1:/path/to/remote mountpoint
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, the better way would be to add yourself to the "fuse" group
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, then you don't need to have root access to do it
<psusi> manopulus: have you tried evms?
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, I did have to do 'sudo chown root:fuse /dev/fuse', though..
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, LJ isn't displaying quiz results in my Firefox. Anybody know why?
<manopulus> psusi: yum install evms not help me :) no package with such name. really i not know well FC :)
<FunnyHat> Spaghetti_Knife, probably a problem with livejournal and not FF
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: are you using /dev/fuse as the mount point?  Or should I create something like /mnt/fuse?
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, no, /dev/fuse is the fuse device, you can't use it as a mount point
<Spaghetti_Knife> FunnyHat: Nevermind, it's working fine. Thanks.
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, you could create something like /mnt/server
<manopulus> psusi: i have pasted you lvm/pwscan and df-h, can you please look
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, or even ~/server
<mzanfardino> ok, that's what I thought.  I've created a /mnt/fuse, though I like the /mnt/server better
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: ok, I can use ~/server in stead of /mnt/server?
<misieq> what is dhcp relay agent? i'm configuring wlan router and don't know if i should enable this? the settings is internet->linux box sharing connection and running dhcp server->router i'm configuring->inner network
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, yes
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, any directory
<ubun> man, wmv files dont wanna play in mplayer or vlc for me or anything
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: how do I unmount my sshfs?
<ubun> i dont see anything called 'win32codecs' in synaptic and i have universe and multiverse enabled
<jturek> is there a command to watch what another user is doing on their shell?
<jturek> this user is logged in by ssh to my server
<ubun> jturek is bigbrother :(
<rajiv_nair> ubun: nah
<rajiv_nair> ubun: its w32codecs ur luking for and it aint there in synaptic
<jturek> ubun: you have to be, when you let your server be used by idiots
<ubun> thanks rajiv_nair
<rajiv_nair> ubun: i had to dwnld .deb for w32codecs
<ubun> jturek can you just monitor their bash_history or something
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, looks like you need to use sudo
<jturek> .bash_history is only updated when the person logs out
<ubun> oh
<jturek> i need a real time monitor of their pts/1
<ubun> i dont know much about security but im sure theres sniffers or something that does that
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: I've created the connection (worked fine) of /mnt/fuse but I want to drop that and remount to ~/server.  I'm looking at the man files now, but if you can recall how to drop a mounted device, that soulve be helpful! :)
<gregorio> hello, all the world!!!
<jc-denton> hi all
<we2by> how do u install mysql development files>?
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, sudo umount /mnt/fuse
<jturek> ubun: if i sniff it, it'll be encrypted due to ssh
<gregorio> Venezuela???
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: d'oh!
<gregorio> hi...
<gregorio> alguien de venezuela???
<dabaR> we2by: for a particular language, or for what?
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jc-denton> i'm having trouble gettting edgy running on my dell dimension 9150
<dabaR> is it spanish in venezuela?
<ubun> jturek:  i bet theres a special shell you can give them that echos everything they type to you or something
<jc-denton> i remeber that something did not work correctly with x under dapper
<gregorio> yes
<jc-denton> i guess that x was not supported by the ati or radeon driver
<sioux> ubuntu-es
<we2by> urlcrawler.h:47:3: error: #error cannot find your mysql-installation!
<kemall> how can I register my nick *
<faz99> Hi, i was wondering could anyone help me with my removable disk?
<rajiv_nair> !register | kernall
<ubotu> kernall: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jc-denton> but now under edgy it still does not work!!
<jc-denton> how can i start the install manually
<we2by> dabaR, there
<jc-denton> and then install fglrx or something like this
<dabaR> we2by: aptitude search mysql | grep dev
<gregorio> i dont know!!!
<gregorio> bye...
<runelind> holy crap this is a bunch of people
<rajiv_nair> 1..007:D
<faz99> anyone?
<ragnar_123> hehe.. 1st time here?
<gregorio> i dont speak inglish, is it the true... bye...
<runelind> ya
<ubun> i have unrar (non-free) and i tried to run it on a rar file and it said:  ERROR : unknown option bla bla bla.. is it because my .rar file has spaces in the name?
<jc-denton> heh when i enter edgy the first suggestion for the next keyword is hairstyle
<rajiv_nair> !hi | ragnar_123
<ubotu> ragnar_123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gregorio> quit
<runelind> basically my issue is that I am trying to port forward with SSH
<ragnar_123> hi rajiv_nair!
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<rajiv_nair> :)
<runelind> and it establishes the tunnel fine, but once I try to move traffic over the tunnel it says connection closed by remote host
<wildchild> does anyone uses here amarok shouting (don't know how to set bitrate)
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: arg! I've managed to mount to my remote directory, but I keep getting "permission denied" when I attempt to access it.  I've created a group "fuse" on the server and chown username:fuse on the directory structure (just to be sure).  I've also chown localusername:fuse on my ~/server directory, but when I ls -lan to view permissions, it shows as question-marks ???
<kantlivelong> hey all
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, did you run sshfs as root?
<jc-denton> grrr not even safe mode worked
<jc-denton> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252239
<mzanfardino> I did: sudo sshfs username@xx.xx.xx.xx:/path/to/files ~/server
<jc-denton> according to this it should
<brucedes> I'm trying to boot the Edgy Eft CD on my macbook, but when it reaches the desktop, the two bars on the top and bottom flash a few times, then disappear, and I'm left with a spinning cursor in the middle of my screen. MY macbook i just a dual core, not a core 2 duo
<ubun> how i can rename a file named "- foo - bar" to "foobar"  since it starts with a '-'  mv treats it like it's an option to mv and fails
<kling0n> mzanfardino: check if the mount was mounted with root ownership
<kling0n> ubun: mv ./- foobar
<mzanfardino> ubun have you tried \-foo\-bar ?
<kling0n> mzanfardino: that will still be parsed as options
<ubun> yeah but its not working either
<ubun> just says mv --help for more information
<mzanfardino> kling0n: how do I check the root ownership/.
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, try the option "-o allow_other"
<mzanfardino> kling0n: how do I check the root ownership?
<kling0n> mv -/\ -foo\ -\ bar foobar
<kling0n> mzanfardino: ls -al
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, which allows access to non-root users
<sioux> hi but with gnomebaker seems impossible to set up a new video dvd... who know a way do that?
<LjL> ubun: use quotation marks.
<wildchild> does anyone uses here amarok shouting (don't know how to set bitrate)
<ubun> i tried quotes too
<fdoving> ubun: mv -- \- foo foobar
<J03> Whats the process name for automatix2? its crashed on me -_-
<fdoving> ubun: -- is the key.
<LjL> !automatix | J03
<ubotu> J03: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* ubun tries
<J03> i know that.
<J03> which is why i want to kill the process.
<LjL> J03: then you know this is not the right channel for asking... try #automatix
<J03> Ok :D
<ubun> worked fdovin thanks :)
<fdoving> ubun, you're welcome :)
<ubun> i would never have figured that out :/
<LjL> J03: "ps aux" to see the processes, "kill <PID>" to kill, "kill -s 9 <PID>" if it doesn't die
<kling0n> fdoving: is that a bash quirk? the ther syntax works for tcsh
<Richard__> rawr
<LjL> J03: not sure if it's really a good idea to do that, though. depends what automatix was doing.
<J03>  ok :D
<J03> crashing, thats what!
<J03> lol
<jdhore> wow...i think i'm in love with Ubuntu
<ubun> ubuntu? UFUNTU!
<kling0n> LjL: shouldn't be anything that cant be fixed with apt-get
<fdoving> kling0n: that would work for tcsh too, as it's a feature in the mv command.
<we2by> Python 2.2 or 2.3 not detected! but python 2.4 is installed
<we2by> what should I do?
<kling0n> fdoving: ahh... og the ./- will work for 'rm' though :)
<kling0n> s/og//
<jc-denton> so what can i do if x and safe x mode fails?
<fdoving> kling0n: rm supports -- too :)
<tom_kelleher> hi, I'm having issues with booting into a GUI. I installed my graphics drivrs last night for my nvidia card, and they worked great. But since I tried to boot up my pc today Xserver wouldnt start.
<robdeman> hi all
<LjL> tom_kelleher: did you restart the X server (or the computer) after installing the driver, and did it work then?
<robdeman> could anybody help me with choosing the right partition sizes?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tom_kelleher> LjL; I restarted X server with ctrl alt backspace afer the install and all went well
<robdeman> I want to do a software RAID1 (2x 120GB drives) Now I am thinking to od this /boot = 500MB, /SWAP = 1GB .. how much vor / and /var?
<robdeman> I basically do LAMP + tons of videos on thw webserver
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: ok, the -o allow_other option seemed to do the trick, thanks
<we2by> guys
<LjL> tom_kelleher: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for hints
<robdeman> so my problem is: /var = 10GB and / = the rest -- or / = 10 GB and /VAR is the rest ?
<mzanfardino> jvolkman: thank you
<robdeman> different wiki's say different things here
<dabaR> we2by: is that an error or a message?
<jvolkman> mzanfardino, have fun
<we2by> I need a little help here. I'm trying to install a program and it needs python 2.2 or python 2.3. but both of them are not in de repos. I can only install python 2.4.
<tom_kelleher> LjL ; I have a feeling it's loading the wrong driver at boot.
<mzanfardino> now to see if eclipse see's it! :)
<LjL> robdeman: i'd give / to the rest, since you haven't mentioned a separate /usr partition
<dabaR> we2by: show me this program's install web page.
<jc-denton> humm
<robdeman> LjL There is only 1 user indeed
<jc-denton> i just changed ati to radeon in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jc-denton> and now it works!
* jc-denton wonders why the ubuntu installer did not this for him
<we2by> dabaR, http://freshmeat.net/projects/harvestman/
<Arrick> wow, I wonder just how many of that 1006 users is bots, I know ubotu is
<LjL> robdeman: uh...? having or not having a separate /usr isn't quite related to the number of users
<patrick_king> !webmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robdeman> LjL Ok sorry Im a totally newbie
<Arrick> LjL how many bots you guys got in here?
<robdeman> I just need to store tons of video's on teh webserver
<patrick_king> what can i use for a web end for my webserver
<LjL> robdeman: but anyway, what you're saying is: have separate /boot and /var, and keep everything else (including /usr and /home) in a single / partition. that says to me that / is the one you want to be biggest
<patrick_king> sorry i mean mail server
<LjL> Arrick: check out #ubuntu-bots
<jc-denton> wow it even supports dri
<robdeman> LjL Yes true. I was advised to seperate /var b/c it tends to fill up with logs right?
<LjL> robdeman: fill up... well, 10Gb doesn't sound like it'd fill up that easily, imho. but then, if you're going to put tons on videos on the webserver, those are going to end up in /var/www
<LjL> robdeman: but then again, i think i'd make a symbolic link to somewhere else in that case. but that's just me
<we2by> dabaR, the homepage is down, but u can download the file from freshmeat link. check the install script
<dabaR> we2by: harvestman is in ubuntu
* Otacon22 reboot( non  la fine del mondo, non preoccupatevi)
<dabaR> !harvestman
<we2by> dabaR, awsome. thanks
<ubotu> harvestman: a very flexible web crawler application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-3 (edgy), package size 128 kB, installed size 584 kB
<cappiz> does nvidia have better support for AIGL/GLX than ATI ?
<patrick_king> right i have a mailserver and webserver on one pc, is there a webmail thing for postfix. so i can look at my email via web browser
<LjL> cappiz: try #ubuntu-xgl
<cappiz> LjL  thanks
<sysdoc> cappiz, yes
<_osh> What does "device 9:0" in dmesg mean? What is it referring to?
<we2by> pycentral pkginstall: already exists: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/HarvestMan/tools/__init__.py
<we2by> dpkg: error processing harvestman (--configure):
<we2by> dabaR, what should I do?
<brucedes> Does ubuntu work well if you put it on an external USB Disk and boot from that?
<|markie|> is there no midnight commander package for ubuntu ?
<sioux> how can i do with gnomebaker to create a new dvd video
<dabaR> we2by: unbreak my heart
<LjL> !mc | |markie|
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<LjL> Ubotu, tell |markie| about packages | |markie|, see the private message from Ubotu
<we2by> dabaR, lol
<we2by> I fixed it already
<dabaR> well aren't you quick
<kyd> hi
<brucedes> Evenin', kyd
<robdeman> what is a PRIMARY vs a LOGICAl volume?
<robdeman> I have /boot, /swap, /var and /
<ollekalle> question: is there a way to use ndiswrapper for non-wireless lan?
<kyd> im trying to get home network running with one wireless card and one reg nic......
<cayou99> Partition problem: I added a partition to my drive and I would like to move /home to it... HOW?
<robdeman> ollekalle; ndiswrapper is for *any* windows-based river right? both wireless and non-wireless?
<ollekalle> robdeman: Ok. I just breifly looked into the docs. Are there any obvious reason not to use ndiswrapper for a regular LAN?
<cayou99> any help with partitions?
<sephirot1> I am trying to find out how i can reconfigure the nvidia-glx driver to use xinerama correctly in twin-view.
<mc44> ollekalle: your ethernet is not detected?
<robdeman> ollekalle: yes. only use ndiswrapper when there is no native linux driver for your networkcard
<sephirot1> when i run a full screen video, the picture spills into my monitor
<kyd> can it be done ?
<ollekalle> mc44: it is detected but my network card doesn't work very well with the driver (via_rhine)
<sephirot1> i know- thats what basically, a twinview is supposed to do- but can't help wondering whether i can still use twinview and have the full-screen video ONLY on my TV-screen.
<ollekalle> robdeman: is it very CPU consuming or why not use it?
<robdeman> ollekalle: I dont know about CPU times.. I had to use it b/c there was no Linux driver available for my card
<tim_> My nautilus doesnt show any bars and opens everything in a new window, it looks like some common fuckup, but how do i solve it?
<LjL> cayou99: boot into single-user mode ; mktid /mnt/temp ; mount /dev/yourpartition /mnt/temp ; cp -a /home/* /mnt/temp/ ; make sure the files have been copied succesfully ; rm -r /home/* (DANGEROUS! CAREFUL!) ; edit /etc/fstab to add an entry for your new partition ; mount /home ; test that it works ; reboot
<gumpa> Howdy, on a fresh edgy install #sudo apt-get install subversion is reporting "no installation candidate for subversion" .. I've got all the repositories active ..
<joepits> how can i set my system to use a different swap partition
<ollekalle> robdeman: Ok, I'll try it out then :)
<gumpa> what is my problem?
<joepits> im gonna put it on a different IDE channel for better performance
<LjL> gumpa: that you do *not* have all the repositories active.
<LjL> gumpa: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pos69sum> hi
<robdeman> could somebody tell me if I should us eprimary or logical volumes when I need to partition with /boot, /swap, /var and / ?
<gumpa> LjL: sadly I'm not currently at the machine in question
<pos69sum> just recently upgraded from dapper to edgy.  apt-get dist-upgrade did not finish successfully, got some errors.  now when i start the machine i am not able to run update-manager.
<gumpa> is subversion in a non-standard repos?
<LjL> robdeman: if by "volumes" you mean "partitions", there can only be 4 primary partitions on a drive. if you want more than that, you need to create an extended partition containing some logical partitions
<LjL> !subversion | gumpa
<ubotu> gumpa: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<LjL> !info subversion | gumpa
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<LjL> gumpa: it's in main...
<robdeman> LjL ok. And should I use Primary instead of Ligical when possible?
<LjL> robdeman: gives less hassle, i guess.
<hjmills> anyreason googletalk and msn keep dropping out on me - could it be the use of a third party client?
<gumpa> right, I've been using svn for some time, I'm quite positive main is active hmm...
<robdeman> LjL I mean, why would I not use Logical? is Primary better?
<LjL> gumpa: did you ever run a "sudo apt-get update" on that machine?
<gumpa> often :-] 
<LjL> robdeman: bah, no, not "better"... but i use primary partitions normally. i don't think it's a very big issue
<d1gital> a friend of mine has peoplepc as his isp and wants to use ubuntu dapper.  is this possible?
<buzzed> any good video capture utilities? have a twain spycam
<LjL> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Kr3w> can someone help me please ?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slart> d1gital: unless they have some weird special one-of-a-kind way to connect to internet he should be able to
<axisme> that depends on how much money you have
<d1gital> slart: i think they do..
<Kr3w> ive install linux.. and im stuck at "waiting for root file system" what's the problem ?
<LjL> Kr3w: which linux?
<Kr3w> ubuntu
<robdeman> I am trying to create a RAID0 system (softwarre RAID) should I select 'use as ext3 / swap'  for /boot, /var/, swap and / -- or should I select 'Physical volume for RAID' ?
<Kr3w> 6.06
<Slart> d1gital: oh.. I'm looking at their web-site.. it doesn't look special at a first glance.. am I missing sometihng?
<LjL> Kr3w: the actual 6.06 CD or 6.06.1?
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to add a plugin for azureus, but I'm getting the error You do not have permission to write to this folder.
<Kr3w> the cd i think..
<zugu> hello
<Kr3w> i download the 6.06 from www.ubuntu.com
<zugu> if I boot from a livecd and resize my partitions with gparted, will the data be lost?
<ragnar_123> !hi | zugu
<ubotu> zugu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: you need copy using sudo
<LjL> Kr3w: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/48556 <- try booting with acpi=off
<mcquaid> any mythtv users in here?
<Gun_Smoke> mc44:  I'm trying to remember how to move files around in terminal, but I can't remember.. I usually don't need to use it..
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Kr3w about install | Kr3w, see the private message from Ubotu
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: sudo cp source destination
<tim_> My nautilus doesnt show any bars and opens everything in a new window, it looks like some common fuckup, but how do i solve it?
<LjL> !language | tim_
<ubotu> tim_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MajoR_BG> Hello from Serbia
<tim_> ubotu: oh im sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh im sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> d1gital: look at this.. looks like someone is using them with linux... http://forum.theispguide.com/isp-ftopic2788.html
<mcquaid> heh
<d1gital> slat:  it needs a special application, and i've read that it does use a different method somewhere along the line, but i'm not sure what, considering im not a dialup user
<Kr3w> LjL: i turn off acpi with the live cd before the installation or whith the console recovery ?
<ragnar_123> !hi | MajoR_BG
<mc44> !bot | tim_
<ubotu> MajoR_BG: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotu> tim_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MajoR_BG> Thank's
<tim_> My nautilus doesnt show any bars and opens everything in a new window, it looks like some common error, but how do i solve it?
<LjL> Kr3w: if i got you correctly, you've got the system installed now, just not booting, right? if so, then just edit your Grub command line to add the "acpi=off" parameter
<MajoR_BG> What's a general topcic here
<zugu> if I boot from a livecd and resize my partitions with gparted, will the data be lost?
<LjL> Kr3w: that is: at the Grub menu (if you don't have it by default, press Esc right after the BIOS), press "e", then edit the command line, then press "b" to boot
<Gun_Smoke> mc44:  So I do sudo cd file.jar /opt/azureus/plugins ?
<LjL> !ubuntu | MajoR_BG
<ubotu> MajoR_BG: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: cp
<Slart> Can I in some way chose what drives show up on the desktop?
<wildchild> how can I install ftp server
<Kr3w> LjL: ok, tanks for your help
<wildchild> simple ftp server
<Gun_Smoke> cp right.
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: buy yes
<mc44> *but
<Slart> wildchild: apt-cache search ftp server?
<semboy> Hello I HAD windows and linux duel boot , and last night i was thinking of fornat ,and i did yeah it worked until i figure out that i had the cdkey in my older windows xp and now ;:( yeah i am stuck in this **** where it asks me to enter inn the cdkey :( and i dont have , is there a way to bring back the old windows xp?
<semboy> so i can get back my cdkey
<Gun_Smoke> and I need to do that from the directory the file is located in correct?
<jc-denton> how do i get rid of icons on the desktop on gnome/
<jc-denton> ?
<axisme> did you format it yet
<MajoR_BG> Well we dont use linux that much in Serbia
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: yep, or jsut use the full path to the file
<mcquaid> i've moved something and I sym linked it, now I want to move it back but i can't remember it's proper location
<semboy> axisme , i installd the windows xp agein :S
<dr_gogeta86> hi to all
<mcquaid> locate doesn't show sym links, is there a way to make it show them?
<sc0tt_> semboy: there is no way of getting the key back
<axisme> then no
<Gun_Smoke> ok.. thanks I'll give it a try.
<axisme> is it not on the side of your computer
<axisme> or underneath
<dr_gogeta86> can i make a question
<semboy> axime i am stuck axisme what do you mean ?
<axisme> well your xp key should be on a label
<Slart> dr_gogeta86: just ask.. dont ask to ask
<axisme> on the side of your computer
<axisme> or if a laptop, underneath
<semboy> axime can it be that , they write the cdkey on the computer ,inside it ?????????
<zugu> if I boot from a livecd and resize my partitions with gparted, will the data be lost?
<axisme> what make computer do you have?
<semboy> ha?
<semboy> axime make?
<axisme> is it branded?
<axisme> like dell
<axisme> or ibm
<dr_gogeta86> Slart, my ubuntu can't resolve dependecies
<LjL> zugu: they shouldn't. it's always a dangerous sort of operation, though.
<caeswor> how can i add windows to the grub menu? it's not in sector 1, it's in sda, partition 4
<semboy> axime medion
<zugu> LjL, thanks
<axisme> k never heard of them
<philipp__> can someone help me to get my dvb-t running?
<axisme> is it a laptop?
<axisme> or desktop?
<philipp__> the tutorial i tried: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils?highlight=%28dvb-t%29  my dmesg: http://nopaste.biz/?10449  and the error when i try scan de-Koeln-Bonn : http://nopaste.biz/?10450
<semboy> axime are you joking !!!!
<axisme> check the side and back
<Slart> dr_gogeta86: don't know if I can help you with that... but perhaps someone else can
<semboy> axime you never heard of medion?
<axisme> no
<ragnar_123> wierd
<caeswor> how can i add windows to the grub menu? it's not in sector 1, it's in sda, partition 4?
<mc44> caeswor: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
* Slart hasn't heard of medion either
<caeswor> mc44, i have, but i can't get it working
<mc44> caeswor: could you copy it to the pastebin
<caeswor> mc44, one moment pls
<brucedes> I'm trying to install 6.10, but when I boot from the CD, the top and bottom menu bar flash a few times, then disappear, leaving a spinning busy cursor in the middle of the screen, but it still responds to button presses, e.g. pressing the power button brings up a menu, and pulling the plug out has it tell me it's running off of the battery
<noelferreira> hi people! What solution for flash and edgy amd64?
<GNU\colossus> don't use flash
<GNU\colossus> easy as that
<philipp__> can someone help me to get my DVB-T running?
<santiagol> hello everyone...
<BarnacleBob> !smack Alexiel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smack Alexiel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caeswor> mc44, pastebin isn't working for me
<brucedes> any ideas?
<caeswor> mc44, hangs on submit
<mc44> !paste
<hjmills> how can i share a usb scanner (its on a multifunction)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> that one?
<caeswor> !paste
<kyd> network help please !!!
<noelferreira> hi people! What solution for flash and edgy amd64?
<santiagol> i need  some help configuring my  wireless connection. Anyone here knows something about it?
<Gun_Smoke> mc44:  I'm getting cp: cannot stat `file.jar': No such file or directory
<Gun_Smoke> But I know it's there, and the name is correct.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell santiagol about wifi | santiagol, see the private message from Ubotu
<caeswor> mc44, title windows; root (hd0,2); savedefault; makeactive; chainloader +1
<robdeman> hey I am tryin to seup my software RAID0
<robdeman> should I select format as EXT3 or 'RAID VOLUME' ?
<robdeman> and can I put / as the RAID voume
<mc44> caeswor: is your windows on the 3rd partition?
<Spee_Der> !ask | kyd
<ubotu> kyd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<caeswor> caeswor, yup
<caeswor> ups
<caeswor> mc44, yup
<robdeman> its saying now 'No root file system is defined'
<Kr3w> LjL: i tried to add acpi=off at the boot line but it doesnt work
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: erm try using tab complete with the first couple of letters of the name
<gpled> trying to scp a file from ubuntu (ext3) to an XP machine. will i run into trouble, because the XP box is using a diffrent file format?
<kyd> trying to get my laptop to conect to internet through a lan on wireless internet
<Kr3w> LjL: im still stuck at the same place
<Gun_Smoke> ok..
<kuto_> xubuntu
<mc44> caeswor: what happens when you try booting to windows?
<kyd> lappy cant ping pd
<kyd> *pc
<mc44> caeswor: also before you said <caeswor> how can i add windows to the grub menu? it's not in sector 1, it's in sda, partition 4
<LjL> i don't know Kr3w
<mc44> caeswor: sure its on partition3?
<caeswor> mc44, i mistyped
<mc44> :)
<caeswor> sda3
<Kr3w> LjL: can you resend me the link to the install support
<kuto_> hey guys
<Kr3w> thx
<kuto_> whats sup all
<maxsoft> hi all. I've installed network-manager-gnome. how to run it from bash ? thank you :)
<jo3> anyone helps me install the radeon 9200 se in ubuntu dapper?
<brucedes> I'm trying to install 6.10, but when I boot from the CD, the top and bottom menu bar flash a few times, then disappear, leaving a spinning busy cursor in the middle of the screen, but it still responds to button presses, e.g. pressing the power button brings up a menu, and pulling the plug out has it tell me it's running off of the battery
<caeswor> mc44, dont remember exactly, ill just reboot and tell you
<LjL> Kr3w: i also suggest you try putting the following into google:   "waiting for root filesystem" site:ubuntu.com
<hume> hi...i got problems printing - i try to print photos but the print jobs get terminated - anyone knows what to look for?
<sholden> Does anyone know what the latest and most up-to-date Edgy Beryl guide is?
<Kr3w> ok
<LjL> sholden: look in the #ubuntu-xgl topic
<sholden> ok
<rag> no dial tone for sudo wvdial
<sysdoc> sholden, nvidia?
<tstringham> Can we send out gift certificates via e-mail?
<redguy> ubotu isn't driven by blootbot anymore is it?
<LjL> redguy: it isn't
<noelferreira> hi people! What solution for flash and edgy amd64?
<DigitalNinja> Why does it take a long time for OpenOffice documents to open from an NFS sahre?
<redguy> LjL: what is it now then, supybot?
<LjL> redguy: yes
<kyd> how can i get my laptop to connect to my pc for internet access
<DigitalNinja> NFS share
<redguy> LjL: any particular reasons why it's not blootbot anymore? Blootbot seems so neat...
<santiagol> thanks for the help.  bye
<LjL> redguy: i don't know
<Gun_Smoke> mc44:  Got it there thanks.  Now how do I make a folder inside of another directory.. ie.  Now I'm in /opt/azureus/plugins and I would like to add the folder safepeer in there.
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: mkdir
<Gun_Smoke> thanks.
<ubox> man this is really frustrating
<ubox> i install a software using apt
<ubox> and then when i try to run it,it says bad command
<ubox> has ANNyone got any idea about this?
<ollekalle> question: I am about to replace native eth0 with ndiswrapper. I.e. for my existing eth0. According to man-pages it will use wlan0 on default but I have a LAN card and want the ndiswrapper to be my eth0. Does anyone know how to manage such swap?
<steven_> ubox: what's the command you've typed in?
<ubox> i installed xine-ui
<LjL> indeed, quite frustrating
<ubox> so typed xine-ui
<LjL> ubox: dpkg -L xine-ui | grep bin
<Gun_Smoke> mc44:  ok and last but not least removing a file from that directory?  -r?
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: rm
<Gun_Smoke> thanks.
<ubox> /usr/bin
<ubox> /usr/bin/xine-check
<ubox> /usr/bin/xine
<ubox> /usr/bin/xine-remote
<ubox> /usr/bin/aaxine
<ubox> /usr/bin/cacaxine
<ubox> /usr/bin/fbxine
<ubox> /usr/bin/xine-bugreport
<pike_> ubox: also if youre searching for a command you can type apropos xine or apropos whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubox!*@*]  by LjL
<kyd> need help to configure wireless nic and cable nic in same machine
* Sparki3 anyone here with mirc scripting skills ??
<LjL> ubox: the command you want is just "xine"
<steven_> ubox: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<boink> mirc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubox!*@*]  by LjL
<ubox> ya thnks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<noelferreira> hi people! What solution for flash and edgy amd64?
<mavisular> #ubuntu-tr
<jo3> anyone helps me install the radeon 9200 se in ubuntu dapper? pvt anything tks
<crimsun> noelferreira: there is none for flash 9 beta 2.
<Sparki3> yeah mirc :S
<theBishop> can anyone help me install Ubuntu using Kexec?
<Sparki3> know it's wrong channel to ask
<boink> that's somewhat silly to ask for mirc scripting here
<LjL> noelferreira: i suppose you could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Sparki3> but don't know where to go
<noelferreira> and other versions crimsun?
<theBishop> what's the right channel?
<boink> #mirc?
<theBishop> its not mirc
<theBishop> its kexec/kboot
<crimsun> noelferreira: there's a wrapper for 7.
<brucedes> I'm trying to install 6.10, but when I boot from the CD, the top and bottom menu bar flash a few times, then disappear, leaving a spinning busy cursor in the middle of the screen, but it still responds to button presses, e.g. pressing the power button brings up a menu, and pulling the plug out has it tell me it's running off of the battery
<LjL> theBishop: he wasn't talking about your question i think
<boink> brucedes: use the alternate install then
<theBishop> ah ok
<noelferreira> LjL: did it worked for you?
<LjL> noelferreira: i don't have AMD64
<noelferreira> crimsun: what you mean with wrapper?
<brucedes> but I want to use the Live CD features to check a few things out
<crimsun> noelferreira: see the page that LjL mentioned.
<LjL> theBishop: that's the stuff that allows to reboot without going through the BIOS, isn't it?
<DigitalNinja> Should I do a reboot after updating a sever?
<Gun_Smoke> mc44:  Thanks a ton, you've been very helpful.
<mc44> Gun_Smoke: no problem at all
<LjL> DigitalNinja: only if the kernel was updated
<LjL> DigitalNinja: otherwise, you might still want to reboot (since it might be simpler than restarting all the services one by one) if security patches for services were applied
<DigitalNinja> LjL: I don't have to worry about libraries that were updated
<LjL> DigitalNinja: then don't reboot
<Moosejaw> has anyone here gotten full tilt poker to work in ubuntu?  I have it running, but it crashed when I go to deposit...
<ThePub> Has anyone ever tried converting Amiga icon files to some linux friendly format?  A gimp plugin would be ideal I suppose.
<LjL> ThePub: mwahah. no.
<Moosejaw> also...i need to install gecko for wine and am not sure how since it doesnt do it automatically.
<hjmills> joepits: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<hjmills> oh - how does linux know where the paritions are if /etc (and therefore /etc/fstab) is on a seperate partition?
<DigitalNinja> LjL: Sorry! That was a question. Do I need to worry about libraries that get updated?
<LjL> DigitalNinja: i think so
<LjL> DigitalNinja: i mean, if there were security updates involved, i'd reboot, personally
<ThePub> LjL: I don't see why it's funny.  Would be fun to use some of my old icon packs though.
<DigitalNinja> LjL: Maybe I should make "rebooting" part of the update process.
<LjL> ThePub: well, what's funny to me may not be funny to you.
<LjL> ThePub: anyway, if all else fails, install UAE and take a screenshot :)
<magus^> sup
<Cubed> hey people, anyone feel like me out with my xgl problem? i think it's xgl, not sure. anyway my desktop won't load up talking about "cannot load rgb_db"
<LjL> ThePub: or perhaps AROS may also support AmigaOS icons, though i'm not sure
<mc44> LjL: most things that are funny to you arent funny to anyone else :p
<adaptr> Cubed: known issue; google the forums
<deusjevoo> Aros ?
<Cubed> i tried man i tried
<LjL> deusjevoo: www.aros.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.172.86.46]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Cubed> adaptr: i'll google it again, but can you help me isolate where the error lies?
<cmt^^> Any tips on how to get TV-out working with ubuntu edgy and an ati radeon graphics card?
<Cubed> adaptr: xgl, nvidia?
<deusjevoo> thanks ljl
<hjmills> why doesnt scanimage -L work when sane-find-scanner does? its def a permissions problem but there are entries in the udev rules file and in the sane backend config
<LjL> ThePub: http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/doc/infotopam.html
<deusjevoo> damn, is that thing still alive ???
<magus^> anybody around?
<ThePub> LjL: yeah, only supports 2 color planes
<LjL> ThePub: and it isn't in Edgy's netpbm package
<adaptr> Cubed: this is one 5-second result: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194375&highlight=load+rgb_db
<Cubed> adaptr: a google search explains it's a timeout error?
<guitaristmetal35> des francais ici?
<hjmills> why doesnt scanimage -L work when sane-find-scanner does? its def a permissions problem but there are entries in the udev rules file and in the sane backend config
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pos69sum> hi
<pos69sum> i updated to edgy - the update only finished part of the way
<Cubed> adaptr: thanx a lot, i will try this as a possible solution.
<pos69sum> i am unable to run update-manager
<Cubed> can anyone tell me
<pos69sum> it gives me some python errors
<monokrome> Anyone in here know how to set up WEP w/ broadcrom & ndiswrapper
<adaptr> Cubed: no, I'm just giving you an example of what to search for
<mc44> pos69sum: what happens if you run "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal?
<pos69sum> anyone run into this?
<robdeman> panic! I just installed Ubunto, 1st boot sdays: moun: Mounting /root/dev on /dev/static/dev failed: No such file or directory etc etc
<gary_> hi
<adaptr> ho
<Cubed> adaptr: oh ok
<Cubed> adaptr: but this may help
<pos69sum> mc44 it finishes successfully
<mc44> pos69sum: and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mc44> ?
<gary_> could any one tell me how i can logim as a superuser in the terminal_
<LjL> ThePub: i don't even seem to find a .info -> IFF-ILBM converter for amigaos
<LjL> (well, or .info -> any-other-format)
<pos69sum> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pos69sum> finishes without error though
<mc44> pos69sum: now run "upgrade-manager"
<ThePub> LjL: well, dopus for Windows will open them (idk about conversion), but I don't have a Windows machine :)
<LjL> ThePub: WINE?
<pos69sum> sudo: upgrade-manager: command not found
<ThePub> LjL: Not really an option :)
<mc44> pos69sum: now run "update-manager"
<LjL> ThePub: there's an OS/2 program too for converting them, but i doubt you'd have OS/2
<mc44> pos69sum: sorry!
<ThePub> LjL: I have OS/2, 3.5" floppies.. no floppy drive :D
<pike_> monokrome: setting up wep shouldnt be any different i would think "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid routername key 123123123"   then "dhclient eth1"
<pos69sum> one sec
<LjL> ThePub: use a compass and write down the bits :-P
<monokrome> pike_: Is the key the "passphrase" or do I need to generate it somewhow?
<p10tr> i have a problem with ma gnome in ubuntu 6.06.1
<sysrage> punt it
<pos69sum> it basically gives me a bunch of python errors, i'm pasting them right now in pastebin
<ThePub> LjL: Might be a fun project to dig into infotopam, who knows :)
<Gun_Smok1> How can I check how much disk space is left on my HD?
<LjL> ThePub: http://sourceforge.net/projects/libinfo/
<mc44> pos69sum: ok run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ThePub> LjL: graphics formats are not my forte though, hehe
<LjL> Gun_Smok1: df
<pike_> monokrome: your router should generate it normally you just enter it in on the client
<p10tr> i lost focus in new windows and i can't click anything
<monokrome> pike_: Okay. Thank you.
<pos69sum> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gives me
<Gun_Smok1> LjL: thanks
<pos69sum> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<mc44> pos69sum: hmm. ok paste those python errors
<pos69sum> http://www.eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=11287
<jhg>  hihi
<jhg>  hi
<jhg>  hi
<jhg>  hi
<jhg>  hi
<jhg>  hi
<jhg>  hi
<jhg>  hi
<mc44> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<jhg>  hi
<jhg>  hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host217-44-206-3.range217-44.btcentralplus.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubox> hey don't do tht
<boink> he said "hi"
<mc44> indeed
<Seveas> And I said bye
<Spee_Der> Howdy folks, home from work early fpr change. . .
<mc44> Seveas: haha
<pos69sum> i tried the apt-get dist-upgrade method, changed my sources.list first
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mc44> pos69sum: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pos69sum> it0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pos69sum> says its already the newest version
<mc44> pos69sum: what did you change?
<pos69sum> i changed dapper to edgy
<pos69sum> did a search and replace
* pos69sum just wants to go back to dapper
<monokrome> lol
<AtKaaZ> help, how can the console font be changed?
<mc44> !downgrade | pos69sum
<lupine_85> pos69sum: there is no apt-get dist-downgrade, I'm afraid...
<ubotu> pos69sum: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<pos69sum> ok
<tim_> My nautilus doesnt show any bars and opens everything in a new window, it looks like some common error, but how do i solve it?
<mc44> pos69sum: you changed your sources.lists to edgy, and it still doesnt do anything on dist-upgrade?
<lupine_85> you didn't forget about apt-get update, did you
<pos69sum> no
<pos69sum> no
<kane77> hi all
<ypSami> Hey all. Is there a way to bridge my wifi adapter to my ethernet adapter within my laptop, in order to use the ethernet jack to provide connectivity to the internet for another computer?
<mc44> pos69sum: what does "lsb_release -r" say?
<pos69sum> 6/
<pos69sum> 6.10
<Spee_Der> Hello kane
<mc44> pos69sum: ok, so you are in edgy. is everthing else working apart from update-manager?
<georgeb> hi, do you know anything about an xorg update ? I just saw >50 packages in the update list,  and I can't find any details on the net
<pos69sum> seems like it
* Bledy[A]  is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 10 minutes
<jorrit> Hello everyone
<lupine_85> ypSami: bridge-utils
<pos69sum> but i am not sure what else may have broken
<lupine_85> or just enable IP forwarding and go from there
<jackepc> nas
<Sebboh> ...Can I switch my ubuntu machine to kubuntu easily?
<Spee_Der> Hello jorrit
<ypSami> lupine_85: is it pretty straight forward, or is there a google term I can search for tutorials?
<turner> hello
<jorrit> Is there a way to download the makefile for the standard x386 Ubuntu Edgy kernel without having compiled the kernel?
<lupine_85> ypSami: fairly straightforward. For bridging, the program is called "brctl", IIRC, so google on that might make you happy. for ip forwarding, it's just sane network design so as long as you've got a small clue in that area, you'll be fine
<anto9us> Sebboh, as easy as sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Sebboh> thank you.
<kane77> friend of mine has a problem... he has a notebook with a wifi, but when he turns on the computer and boots straight to ubuntu he is unable to connect... however if he runs windows first and then boot into ubuntu everything is OK... I found out thet it's because the Wlan option is turned off by default, there is a special key for that, but unfortunately it works only in windows... so how do I turn on the Wlan??
<jorrit> I want to compile a new version of the RT2500 klm
<turner> I have a problem with my screen resulution -- I changed in the xorg conf what you guys told me to change on yoursebsite -- the thing is I dont know if it's the grapics card or what, because I've never used 1024x768 on this computer (I got this machine for free..) -- it's stuck at 800x600.
<Sebboh> ... anto9us, will it be easy to remove gnome?
<Sebboh> =)
<anto9us> Sebboh, do you really need to?
<turner> any ideas?
<ypSami> thanks lupine_85, I'll give it a try =)
<kane77> Sebboh, its quite easy... I done it once (by mistake)
<jorrit> Sorry, everyone  I have to run now to avoid a disaster.
<jorrit> Good luck
<jorrit> bye
<kane77> bye
<Sebboh> kane, I'm sold. =)
<PuRu> anyone here that installed the nvidia driver?
<PuRu> ne = anyone
<jrib> !anyone | PuRu
<ubotu> PuRu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Music_Shuffle1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<PuRu> i can't install the driver, the info on this link is incorrect for my laptop:
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PuRu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kjodleik> hi, i get this error message: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device eth2 ; Unknown error 524
<kjodleik> I'm trying to set a key for wireless 3com through ndiswrapper
<Spee_Der> turner
<jrib> PuRu: what happens when you try?  At what step does it fail?
<PuRu> my card = geforce 420 go
<turner> yes, Spee_Der
<PuRu> it f*cks up my xorg.conf
<Spee_Der> xorg.conf problems turner ?
<Turner2> see, I dont know what it is
<PuRu> it says: press ctrl-alt-backspace
<p10tr> I does anyone have problem with gnome i often lost fucusand can't press any button
<Turner2> I put the resulutions that I want in xorg.conf
<PuRu> there is goes wrong because the altered xorg.conf = bad
<Spee_Der> Ok, and you are wanting to change the resolution ?
<Turner2> yes
<jrib> PuRu: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Spee_Der> Ok....
<Turner2> how do I do that?
<Spee_Der> Do you at least have a back up for the working xorg.conf ?
<PuRu> ok, comming up
<PuRu> i'll paste the bad one and the backup
<jrib> PuRu: and do you get errors then?  if so, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Turner2> xorg.conf works right now
<PuRu> let my fetch them
<ubox> wht is similar to pine on ubuntu dapper?
<PuRu> will do
<Crankymonky> Anyone know any good apps that allow one to record off of line-in and maybe some very basic mixing?
<Spee_Der> Ok, good. Do you have aback up for the xorg.conf file please ?
<Turner2> and yes, I do have a backup
<Spee_Der> Ok. Good.
<Spee_Der> InCan you please pastebin the currently used xorg.conf so I can see it ?
<lokomotive> hi anyone using frostwire?
<Turner2> sure
<strahlemann> i use limewire pro to download porn
<EmFactor> CrankyMonky: How about Audacity?
<Spee_Der> Ok, tell me where it is so I can read it and see what it up.....
<strahlemann> but it sucks for downloading albums
<lokomotive> I use to be able to d/l now it says it has detected a firewall WTF
<strahlemann> only porn
<yoshig3> I gots a question- why does ubuntu draw things so slow?
<strahlemann> and single music :)
<Crankymonky> EmFactor, I'm trying it out now
<Crankymonky> Thanks for the tip
<yoshig3> Will using Xgl cause it to run better too?
<kane77> yoshig3, try installing drivers for your graphics... that helps a lot...
<PuRu> jrib: just give me some time to reboot with the backup xorg.conf
<lokomotive> guys is amule better than frostwire, the latter currently ain't d/lin
<jrib> PuRu: sure
<PuRu> just so you know its gonna take a few minutes
<pike_> lokomotive: sudo iptables -L if that command shows inbound outbound and forward accept then your ubuntu firewall isnt the problem probably your router
<Turner2> one sec, having problems with pastebin.
<Spee_Der> Ok, n p
<Spee_Der> I'm here for a bit anyway....  Will help if able to.
<Turner2> ok, I'm installing sshd on the box so I can do it here, the resulution is almost unusuable there, hehe
<yoshig3> kane77
<yoshig3> I did
<yoshig3> I wouldn't be able to run ubuntu graphically on my nvidia card without the drivers
<yoshig3> gives an x-server error
<yoshig3> so
<yoshig3> why does it still run snow.
<yoshig3> *slow
<PuRu> the other puru thats gonna come in = me lol
<yoshig3> like when you drag windows
<kane77> yoshig3, what card do you have?
<yoshig3> they're all...laggy and slowly drawn
<ColonelZarkawi> greetings
<yoshig3> nVidia GeForce4 Mx 4000 PCI
<yoshig3> 128MB
<yoshig3> DDR
<yoshig3> it's not a great card
<kane77> what drivers have you installed?
<yoshig3> but it ran windows better, and I like ubuntu more
<yoshig3> the beta ones
<yoshig3> the only ones that will work
<yoshig3> otherwise I get mem errors and xorg crashes
<ere> I have a problem with edgy. I use 1024x768 resolution on my laptop. Connect to a projector. Press Fn/F8 to enable vga-out. The projector scans for a video souce, the ubuntu desktop is displayed on the projector,  but in some weird resolution (1380x768 If I remember correctly). How come? xdpyinfo shows 1024x768 as the used resolution. I use the Intel xserver(xserver-xorg-video-intel).
<kane77> yoshig3, I only have a 6150 (onboard one) and it runs fine for me
<yoshig3> it doesn't lag at all
<yoshig3> *?
<yoshig3> Mine draws windows very slowly
<kane77> no
<yoshig3> Maybe xgl will work?
<p10tr> does anyone have this problem with gnome? i often lost focus and can't press any button however system is still working
<yoshig3> like...windows, you know, are lagged all over, showing the window all over the screen
<kane77> yoshig3, i doubt it..
<Turner2> pastebin seems to be hanging, it just sits there when I hit send..
<PuRu> gonan have to boot into ubuntu lol
<yoshig3> kane, and ideas then?
<PuRu> notepad reads xorg.conf wrong
<kane77> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yoshig3> It runs everything fine just graphically slow
<yoshig3> I know
<ColonelZarkawi> PuRu, notepad?
<yoshig3> already installed the graphics drivers
<yoshig3> otherwise I wouldn't be here on xchat in ubuntu!!!!
<Spee_Der> Is ok Turner.... I'm here for a bit before dinner anyway and have lots of patience.....
<yoshig3> Byut
<yoshig3> *but
<PuRu> LOL, yeah multiboot
<yoshig3> it's laggz
<yoshig3> I already installed the new drivers...
<yoshig3> just windows draw laggy.
<rambo3> yoshig3, ati nvidia ?
<yoshig3> nvidia.
<yoshig3> GeForce4 Mx 4000 pci...
<yoshig3> it reads it as a AGP card though, as well
<robdeman> hey all
<rambo3> i dont know nvidia
<robdeman> I just installed Ubuntu. What is the default root user name password?
<we2by> guys, any LaTex IDE for gnome?
<yoshig3> just type sudo su in terminal rob
<rambo3> 123456 is default
<lokomotive> how can that be it used to be fast, to my knowlegdge I haven't changed anythign
<psusi> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yoshig3> sudo su works to get root for me
<yoshig3> won't let me login as root.
<yoshig3> have to do it that way lol
<yoshig3> NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x] 
<Spee_Der> turner: Be right back, I need a re-fill of cold barley pop. . . .
<yoshig3> that's what ubuntu is seeing my graphics card as
<yoshig3> and it says Bus type:PCI
<LjL> yoshig3: that's quite normal. and you should use "sudo -i" rather than "sudo su"
<LjL> Ubotu, tell yoshig3 about root | yoshig3, see the private message from Ubotu
<Spee_Der> Turner2: Be right back, I need a re-fill of cold barley pop. . . .
<ere> we2by: not for Gnome, but lyx may be useful for you
<kjodleik> any idea in how i might get iwconfig to receive my attempt on setting a encryption key? using xubuntu 6.10
<fintler> eh....'sudo -s' works for me
<yoshig3> yeah I know about the root :D lol
<yoshig3> trying to get my windows to draw faster
<yoshig3> they draw all slowly
<p10tr> does anyone have this problem with gnome? i often lost focus and can't press any button however system 6.06 is still working
<Turner2> http://axpr.net/?show=139620
<Turner2> there is my xorg.conf
<robdeman> hey all
<robdeman> what is the main difference bwteen Ubunto Server and Ubunto normal -> no GUI desktop?
<Music_Shuffle> Yes.
<PuRu> jrib: replacing xorg.conf apperantly didnt do the job :s
<jrib> PuRu: ok, let's take a look
<kane77> does anyone know how to turn on wLan on laptop??
<fintler> robdeman: it's stripped a bit too, doesn't run a lot of crap that the desktop does
<Spee_Der> Turner2: Ok, I'm back. I have it open in another tab and will go look at it for you, hang on a bit please.
<PuRu> i said didn't :p
<fintler> robdeman: you can add the stuff in with apt tho
<Turner2> ok
<devin_> Anyone in here have their /home mounted to a seprate harddrive?
<PuRu> omfg :s
<robdeman> fintler: how would I add a desktop with apt?
<PuRu> same error...
<Shaezsche> is adding noatime,nodiratime,barrier=1 to /etc/fstab Safe?
<PuRu> failed to start x server
<fintler> robdeman: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yoshig3> Oh well, after I see how it runs games, I'll have to see if it's just ubuntu being stupid about windows or my computer actually lagging
<robdeman> fintler: can i delete it aswell?
<fintler> robdeman: with that command
<PuRu> view x server output to diagnose?
<PuRu> (@ jrib)
<fintler> robdeman: yep...with apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ...although I wouldn't recommend adding then removing it if it's an actual server
<Belter_> how can I run my own Email server with dyndns
<jrib> PuRu: sure, but you need to pastebin your files so everyone here can see them
<lovloss> *in desperation* does anyone *HERE* know how to fix beryl?
<adaptr> Belter_: by installing the dyndns client to update your dns whenever your IP changes
<adaptr> lovloss: what did you break ?
<xzela> lovloss: what did you break?
<lovloss> lol
<PuRu> i know but i can't pastebin if ubuntu doesnt start
<Spee_Der> Turner2: Ok. I t looks nice, and everything appears to be correct. What is the problem ? Are you stuck in one resolution ?
<sholden> Hi everyone, I'm currently running Ubuntu Edgy with ATI drivers and with dual head enabled.  I'm having trouble getting my XGL session started.  Does anyone have experience setting that up?
<Turner> yeah, 800x600
<PuRu> grrr @ nvidai shitty card
<lovloss> I didnt break anything, i just dont get it. I have 4 desktops down in the bar, but my "cube" has 8 sides, and no caps....
<Spee_Der> Oh boy....
<Spee_Der> Ok lesee. . . .
<Belter_> which is the easiest Email server to run
<lovloss> and whenever i click to switch a window, all of the windows have to burn away
<PuRu> the only damn thing keeping me away from ubuntu = the videocard
<Spee_Der> Your monitor. Do you have the corret specs for the monitor, like the VERT and HORIZ ?
<Belter_> Buy another video card you won't regret it
<Turner> I dont know those
<xzela> lovloss: awesome, try messing with the settings in the beryl-manager
<Turner> it's a 19 inch monitor
<PuRu> it said kernel mismatch but i just replaced xorg.conf with the backup :s
<Spee_Der> Ok. What is the name and model of the monitor please ?
<lovloss> xzela: so i have, but it seems like a bug to me
<Shaezsche> is adding noatime,nodiratime,barrier=1 to /etc/fstab Safe?
<Turner> Envision EN-910E
<Belter_> Anybody recommend an easy to use mail server for Ubuntu
<adaptr> lovloss: Beryl's settings have little to do with the "normal" desktop
<vlt> !wmv > vlt
<georgeb> lovloss: that's not a bug, that's a feature :) look in beryl-manger, I think at the "cube" section, to configure the number of cubes
<Turner> the options to change resulution dont show up in X though
<Turner> just shows 800x600
<lovloss> georgeb: ok ill try
<georgeb> lovloss: the number of faces on the cube^
<adaptr> Belter_: Exim or Postfix are both simple to set up
<Spee_Der> Turner: Ok. Gimme a minute to tind the specs for that monitor please......
<xzela> lovloss: I would try removing all of the settings and adding them back one at a time to see which features best suit your need
<Belter_> Adaptr: Cheers m8
<lovloss> good idea... okay, thanks
<Turner> ok
<PuRu> gonna try to replace again
<PuRu> cant see where it failed...
<adaptr> xzela: that could present some weird issues for the uninitiated.. if you switch off every setting in Beryl you will be left with windows that cannot be moved, sized, or in any way manipulated usefully....
<yoshig3> well
<yoshig3> Question
<adaptr> I dare you
<yoshig3> why does ubuntu have so many problems graphically?
<julio> alguien en espaol?
<adaptr> haven;t seen one yet...
<yoshig3> No one makes drivers for debian?
<yoshig3> not ati or nvidia?
<julio> tengo una duda de principiante
<Music_Shuffle> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<adaptr> exqueeze me ? Ubuntu has hands down the fewest graphics issues of any distro I've ever seen
<yoshig3> well
<adaptr> yoshig3: how many distro's have you set up ?
<yoshig3> why do all of my windows size so slowly?
<Music_Shuffle> No podemos ayudarte aqui. =[
<yoshig3> I'm new to ubuntu
<adaptr> if it's less than 5, forget it
<yoshig3> All of my windows draw very slow
<adaptr> yoshig3: video hardware ?
<yoshig3> Lag all over the desktop and other windows
<jrib> PuRu: if you want,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, use "vesa".  That should get you into X and then you can pastebin the logs and such
<adaptr> yeah, yeah, enough already
<xzela> adaptr: true, i guess i would recommend removing all unnecessary settings that is, within reason
<yoshig3> GeForce4 Mx 4000 PCI 128mb
<psusi> yoshig3: probably because you aren't using the proper video driver
<adaptr> xzela: both these wualifications might not be obvious to a newcomer.. especially if he is also a newcomer to X in general :)
<yoshig3> What driver am I supposed to use then?
<yoshig3> I'm using the nvidia driver, otherwise Xserver fails to start.
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: nvidia-glx
<yoshig3> The BETA driver.
<adaptr> yoshig3: check the ubuntu wiki if that is supported by the closed soucre nvidia driver - if it is, you're in luck
<yoshig3> Yes, I'm using nvidia-glx
<guitaristmetal35> ubuntu-fr
<yoshig3> I am I am
<yoshig3> I already looked
<adaptr> yoshig3: and you have direct rendering active ?
<PuRu> jrib: i know, just trying once more to replace the backup
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: did you install the restricted-modules package for your kernel?
<jrib> PuRu: ok
<PuRu> i must have made a mistake
<yoshig3> GeForce4 Mx 4000 is on the beta list, not legacy
<yoshig3> well, how do I enable direct rendering?
<yoshig3> And, yes I did gnome lol
<PuRu> replace WITH the backup
<yoshig3> did that about 4 times...apt-get update...blahblah
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: what is the error you are getting when it fails to laod?
<PuRu> btw: whats the difference between generic mode and 386 ?
<yoshig3> well, before I installed the beta drivers
<adaptr> yoshig3: no, not how do you enable it - IS it enabled ? #glxinfo | grep direct
<yoshig3> it tried to use my onboard intel card
<yoshig3> and after the drivers, it ran like this.
<yoshig3> so I'd get a mem error using the old nvidia drivers
<Spee_Der> Turner: Is that a Sony 19" monitor please ?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: change the BUSID line to what pci slot the nvidia card is in
<PuRu> pfffffffffff
<PuRu> WTF
<Turner> no, it says Envision
<Turner> Envision EN-910E
<Spee_Der> Turner: Ok.... hang on......
<lokomotive> anyone tried Democracy Player, rofl@titel
<yoshig3> it's in the first pci slot
<yoshig3> and I did I did, but then I get a invalid xorg error.
<yoshig3> I cahnged the busid and all that bullshit
<robdeman> hey all what is the best way to transfer files from my windows desktop to my fresh ubuntu server?
<yoshig3> xorg error.
<yoshig3> rob, network
<PuRu> i just dont get it :s
<yoshig3> or CD
<robdeman> yeah
<robdeman> samba?
<PuRu> i replace the right file with the right file and nothing happens...
<jrib> PuRu: please check if xserver-xorg-driver-nv is installed
<yoshig3> adaptr
<Music_Shuffle> robdeman, you can just...
<PuRu> just a sec i'm gonna set it to vesa
<fuffal0> is there anyway to write to a windows file server from ubuntu?  Or is the only way samba-ntfs-write (experimental)
<Music_Shuffle> Get on the Ubuntu desktop if theyre on the same LAN
<jrib> PuRu: oops, I mean xserver-xorg-video-nv
<yoshig3> What's the command to see if it is enabled?
<Music_Shuffle> And drag-drop the files over, and then uninstall gdm.
<robdeman> Music_Schuffle: yes its on the same LAN
<robdeman> Music_Schuffle: I need something called 'GDM' ?
<morghot> robdeman: start your ssh server on linux and instal winscp in windows
<Music_Shuffle> robdeman, well, its the Gnome GUI, and it autorecognizes Windows machines on the same network, pulls up a shiny network connection thing...just me, but that's how I would do it instead of SSH.
<yoshig3> WTF
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: im kind of busy atm
<yoshig3> I'm getting mad
<yoshig3> I can't really get any help on this issue from even the official ubuntu place
<yoshig3> damn
<yoshig3> Maybe ubuntu just shouldn't be used ;.;
<stephen> anyone willing to help a noob?
<yoshig3> yeah and stephen damnit don't steal my name
<yoshig3> lol
<robdeman> ok thanks
<yoshig3> that's me name irl
<PuRu> pfffffffffff
<morghot> hello
<PuRu> why in godsname do i need to reconfige my keyboard and everything?
<stephen> i am trying to congif my 'puter for dual display
<stephen> this is day 3 on unbuntu
<yoshig3> this is day 1 for me
<yoshig3> and I can't get any help really
<yoshig3> I started to get help
<yoshig3> but then they just left
<Spee_Der> Turner: I'm having a heck of a time finding the HORIZ & VERT specs for that monitor......  Hnag in there though....
<jrib> !enter | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: Please don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation, it's spam and it's annoying! (in other words <Enter> please <Enter> don't <Enter> type like this)
<yoshig3> ...wow.
<stephen> i just want to be sure that I can get back to reconfigure the display (restore the backup of the config) from the command prompt if needs be
<Turner> sure,
<PuRu> jrib: is there anyway to not reconfige the keyboard and everything?
<morphex_> i need help with beryl pls when i start beryl-manager im getting that error ** (beryl-manager:5256): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11
<morphex_> someone can help?
<stephen> i would think so, given what i've seen so far
<yoshig3> Anyone willing to help me with my graphics card problems at all?
<Turner> It's just that the options are not showing up in XFce's display settings
<Turner> I dont know if there's a way to add that or something
<pike_> stephen: i would just use twinview if you have nvidia card
<stephen> no, I have an ATI
<stephen> I am planning on trying Merged FB
<PuRu> stephen, be glad with it !
<PuRu> nvidia seems to suck bigtime
<lupine_85> yoshig3: you're asking for support w/rt unsupported beta drivers....
<stephen> I just don't want to have to reinstall the entire system if I mess it up
<yoshig3> Um
<stephen> that's what i had to do the last time i tried
<lupine_85> do the ones in the official repo work?
<Spee_Der> Turner: Yes there is. You need to make some minor change to the xorg.conf, but I need to locate the proper values for that monitor in order to do it......  So bear with me, please....
<PuRu> jrib: is there anyway to not reconfige the keyboard and everything?
<yoshig3> so are you saying that I am not supported ot use ubuntu with my nVidia card?
<Turner> ok
<Turner> I'm not in a hurry.
<lupine_85> ubuntu supports their packaging of the nvidia driver
<yoshig3> I ahve to use some old crappy card to use ubuntu?
<pike_> if you use linux you want an nvidia card for 3d ati is problematic
<stephen> how to you restore xorg from the command prompt, in the event you can't get ubuntu to boot?
<yoshig3> Well obviously the driver doesn't work.
<stephen> dwell not to boot, but to start up..
<morphex_> pls help with beryl-manager im still getting that error ** (beryl-manager:5256): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11
<lupine_85> e.g. the ones in linux-restriced-modules and nvidia-glx that are /in the ubuntu restricted repository/
<stephen> well ATI is all I have to work with at the moment
<jrib> PuRu: only if you edit the file by hand.  Just leave the defaults
<Turner> be right back
<PuRu> omg
<lupine_85> no, the drivers do work
<PuRu> ok i'll try to keep the mouse / keyboard working :s
<lupine_85> have you followed the instructions in the wiki?
<PuRu> i think of this as a serious lack though
<jrib> PuRu: you should be fine with the default options it chooses
<Loevborg> Installing Edgy on my 2 GHz P4, 256MB RAM (-32 MB graphics card RAM) laptop is unbearably slow. Any idea why?
<Music_Shuffle> Loevborg, disk is the problem perhaps?
<Frederick> folks wich is the command to invoke the verilog package?
<griffiti93> can anyone help me with postfix ?
<stephen> I have seen in a forum that MergedFB works with my card. I want to try that, but want to know how I would restore xorg by command prompt if need be..
<ere> I have a problem with edgy. I use 1024x768 resolution on my laptop. Connect to a projector. Press Fn/F8 to enable vga-out. The projector scans for a video souce, the ubuntu desktop is displayed on the projector,  but in some weird resolution (1380x768 If I remember correctly). How come? xdpyinfo shows 1024x768 as the used resolution. I use the Intel xserver(xserver-xorg-video-intel).
<Loevborg> Music_Shuffle, no I don't even get to the disk part
<buscu> Hello, I would like to create a desktop theme myself. Does exist a themes editor for ubuntu gnome ?
<lupine_85> stephen: you'd make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... :)
<Music_Shuffle> Well, I meant tha tperhaps the CD is messed, but since you say that, I would say the same thing...except more vehemently now.
<griffiti93> postfix was working fine
<griffiti93> then I noticed emails were not going out
<stephen> yes
<griffiti93> logged in to server and it was not running
<Turner> back
<Spee_Der> Turner: Are you in Ubuntu v6.06 LTS please ?
<yoshig3> Does PM'ing not work on this server or something?
<griffiti93> so tried to start it  /etc/init.d/restart
<griffiti93> it just hangs
<Turner> I'm in ubuntu with Xfce.
<Turner> not gnome
<griffiti93> so I removed it   sudo apt-get --purge remove postfix
<griffiti93> and reinstalled
<griffiti93> it sill hangs when trying to start
<Loevborg> Music_Shuffle, maybe..., I burnt it normally though
<angel12> t i downloaded, i cant update my sources
<buscu> any themes editor ?
<Spee_Der> Turner: Ok, I do not know Xfce, but I do know xorg.conf, so bear with me please. I have half the infos I need. . . .
<PuRu> jrib: i live in belgium so i have an azerty keyboard so standard ist fine :p
<Music_Shuffle> Loevborg, I did the same, but I have a broken Edgy 64 disk sitting right here...brand new pack of disks.  It can happen. =/
<Turner> ok
<stephen> is there a command line I would use to restore xorg from a command prompt, i the event i had configed xorg wrong?
<PuRu> omfg x wont work no more :(
<griffiti93> when I kill the process I get error message
<PuRu> not with any driver
<stephen> is it just the filepath and a command?
<griffiti93> dpkg: error processing postfix (--configure)
<jrib> PuRu: check that the package I mentioned is installed
<PuRu> i'm thinking of kicking it off my system
<lupine_85> yoshig3: not unless you're registered
<PuRu> i do not even know how in command line
<griffiti93> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pike_> stephen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg probably easiest for you
<yoshig3> not unless I'm registerd.
<yoshig3> WTF is that supposed to mean?
<stephen> what does that do to the xorg file?
<yoshig3> Why should I have to register on IRC to get help for ubuntu?
<lupine_85> ...
<Gun_Smoke> once in a directory what command do I use to list what is located there?
<lupine_85> what's wrong with help on a public channel?
<lupine_85> ubuntu doesn't own freenode, you know
<yoshig3> I told you, I don't know jack about ubuntu, I came here to get help, and I can't seem to find any.
<yoshig3> NOWAY!
<Gun_Smoke> yoshig3:  Whats up?
<Music_Shuffle> Umm...sure you can find help.
<yoshig3> I thot it ownd eet!
* yoshig3 is not an idiot just a ubuntu newb
<Loevborg> Music_Shuffle, I'm trying the "check CD integrity" menu
<Tschaka> yoshig3 i suppose thats some way to keep it free of some spammers and stuff eh?
<jrib> PuRu: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nv
<PuRu> wtf :s
<Gun_Smoke> yoshig3:  Ok, well what do you need help with?
<LordUltimaDavid> gaim stopped working for me, i tried --debug and got this read out(im only giving you the end of it)
<LordUltimaDavid> util: Writing file accounts.xml to directory /home/david/.gaim
<LordUltimaDavid> util: Writing file blist.xml to directory /home/david/.gaim
<LordUltimaDavid> util: Writing file prefs.xml to directory /home/david/.gaim
<LordUltimaDavid> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<LordUltimaDavid> dns[7048] : Oops, father has gone, wait for me, wait...!
<Tschaka> yoshig3 sup, whats your question?
<PuRu> nowq it doesnt boot at all anymore ! :-S
<yoshig3> Well.
<Music_Shuffle> !spam
<PuRu> wtf is going on :s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yoshig3> I'm using beta nvidia drivers and everything is laggy, so I want to revert to the NORMAL nVIDIA DRIVERS FOR UBUNTU. THE ONES THAT ARE SUPPORTED.
<Music_Shuffle> So revert.
<LordUltimaDavid> sorry
<yoshig3> So, how would I go about doing this? The documentations on the website aren't helping.
<lupine_85> how did you install the beta drivers?
<Music_Shuffle> Not a problem. :)
<yoshig3> from terminal
<lupine_85> ...
<yoshig3> Because I can't start xorg at all without them
<lupine_85> using the .run file? apt-get?
<PuRu> the docs don't help me at all either :(
<PuRu> similar problem
<yoshig3> I installed ubuntu, installed my graphics card, and then installed the beta drivers because it won't run x wihtout them.
<c0ldfusi0n> Hey guys i have a problem. I tried installing Dapper, 6.10, Kubuntu and i get the same error everytime when i try to install. Something like "connection reset by peer: no screen found". I have an ATI x800 on an AMD64, anyone can help?
<PuRu> omfg :(
<jrib> PuRu: please join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PuRu> i trew away hours and hours :(
<lupine_85> what method did you use to install the nvidia beta drivers?
<Gun_Smoke> once in a directory, what command do I use to see what is in it?
<stefg> ls
<yoshig3> I was using apt-get
<Tschaka> Gun_Smoke dir or ls
<Gun_Smoke> thanks!
<PuRu> jrib: done
<P2500> Hey guys, I need to set up Xinerama to get my screens to work together. Anyone here know of a good Howto?
<yoshig3> and I got the beta drivers installed and ubuntu login screen came up.
<c0ldfusi0n> stefg: If that was for me, please note the part where i say "when i try to install" which usually involves that nothing is installed yet, which consequently means that i have no access to the internet even less the occasion to install drivers.
<Spee_Der> Turner: Ok, found the infos. Now I need to edit you xorg.conf and then let you look at it for the changes......
<yoshig3> If I don't have those drivers installed, it tries to use my onboard crap.
<Gun_Smoke> Ok, now I couldn't rm a directory?  what do I need to do?
<Loevborg> Music_Shuffle, no, the disc seems okay (MD5-wise)
<lupine_85> ok. So remove the repository you added (it'll be in /etc/apt/sources.list). Then run:- sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r); sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<yoshig3> So, how can I install the supported Ubuntu nVidia drivers?
<c0ldfusi0n> Gun_Smoke: rmdir <dir>
<Tschaka> yoshig3 disable the onboard thing in bios. then install the drivers with the run package
<stephen> thanks pike. i'll give that a shot
<stefg> c0ldfusi0n: sure, you're talking to me ??
<Music_Shuffle> Loevborg, and how far did you say it gets you when you put it in?
<lupine_85> no. /don't/ use the .run if you can help it
<c0ldfusi0n> stefg: I thought your previous reference to ATI drivers was directed to me.
<Gun_Smoke> c0ldfusi0n:  Thanks.
<orangeoli> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yoshig3> lupine, are those commands for me?
<lupine_85> yes
<yoshig3> won't it kill my x when I remove nvidia?
<yoshig3> Won't I be kicked to terminal
<lupine_85> no
<yoshig3> *?
<stefg> Ahhh... ok, Oh, i just wanted the bot to spit a link out for you...
<yoshig3> but xorg wouldn't even start up without the nvidia drivers
<Loevborg> Music_Shuffle, it gets to the desktop, then I click on the installer item. Every move seems slow by then, but every installer step takes aprox. 1 minute to load (!). Then, when garted is to start, it grinds to a halt.
<lupine_85> the .ko is in ram right now so it couldn't care less what you're doing with it on disc
<yoshig3> it shows a mem error, cant allocate...
<forsaker> hi :>
<Music_Shuffle> Loevborg, perhaps burn another disk and see if that helps? If not, then keep troubleshooting?
<Loevborg> Music_Shuffle, yes, thanks
<Turner> Spee_Der -- I think I found it!
<c0ldfusi0n> I tried installing 6.06LTS (web iso), 6.10 (web iso), Kubuntu (dvd) and i get the same error everytime when i try to install. Something like "connection reset by peer: no screen found". I have an ATI x800 on an AMD64, anyone can help?
<Turner> I came across them here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&page=39
<Turner> I put those in and it worked!
<Music_Shuffle> c0ldfusi0n, its not the chip....I have an AMD64. Card or the monitor.
<yoshig3> lupine, this is what I had in my repository deb http://albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/nonlegacy/32bit binary/
<forsaker> Can someone help me on how to mantain a mixed system on ubuntu? (i.e. dapper with some edgy packets or edgy with some feisty program ) ... I found this debian guide but it doesn't seem to work..  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.it.html#s-default-version
<stefg> yoshig3: ... errrr... might be easier to backup and reinstall... reinstall time: ~ 30 min. ./. troubleshooting time: ? hours :-)
<forsaker> now an apt-get upgrade wants to update half of my system...
<yoshig3> reinstall? why, I just installed.
<Music_Shuffle> stefg, it is actually, for what he wants to do.
<c0ldfusi0n> Music_Shuffle: I'm on XP right now, both work fine. I can also see the console-like text as well as the boot menu.
<dooglus> what program can I use to edit .pdf files?
<lupine_85> erm, don't reinstall
<vontux> does anyone in here know if most usb 2.0 hd enclosures are ubuntu compatible out of the box?
<yoshig3> so just delte that
<lupine_85> just remove that line from /etc/apt/sources.list, and do the commands I gave earlier
<lupine_85> yeah
<yoshig3> alright, brb
<yoshig3> lemme tell you how it goes
<yoshig3> btw, lupine
<stefg> yoshig3: so count that on the experience side and be wiser next time....
<lupine_85> this isn't windows, stefg :p
<yoshig3> appreciate you helping
<lupine_85> np
<Tschaka> sudo apt-get update before >.<
<stefg> lupine_85: true... but it's still nvidia :-)
<lupine_85> nvidia > ati
<yoshig3> Okay now lupine
<yoshig3> I have a problem
<Music_Shuffle> c0ldfusi0n, eh...perhaps the card then. In which case, I can't help you. *Has an Nvidia card*
<yoshig3> it won't let me save sources.list.
<Music_Shuffle> Did you use sudo when you opened it?
<Tschaka> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lost yoshig3
<Music_Shuffle> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tschaka> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list yoshig3  *
<Music_Shuffle> If you used that, you should be able to save it.
<c0ldfusi0n> I'll try installing with the alternate CD.
* stefg now understands that Canonical decided to have the CS binary drivers shipped by default in Feisty
<lupine_85> erm, gksudo not sudo
<lupine_85> or just edit it with nano
<lupine_85> or sed :p
<Tschaka> doenst care oO
<Tschaka> if sudo or gksudo
<Tschaka> it will ask you for PW anyway
<Music_Shuffle> True, but I like gedit better xD
<Arwen> stefg, CS?
<yoshig3> there saved
<stefg> Closed Source
<yoshig3> thank you tsch
<Tschaka> now sudo apt-get update yoshig3
<Tschaka> and then do the commands given above
<Tschaka> remove nvidia stuff and install it again
<LordUltimaDavid> is pastebin working?
<Arwen> stefg, ah... duh - open source drivers is like driving a car with 3 wheels
<Spee_Der> LordUltimaDavid: Yes, I just used it to assist....
<yoshig3> ONO, my wii is glowing...
<Arwen> yoshig3, no innuendo please....
<LordUltimaDavid> is it slower then normal
<yoshig3> lol, had to.
<Spee_Der> LordUltimaDavid: It may be that it is busier than normal, perhaps.... I had no problemo......
<ToHellWithGA> how can i use etherboot?
<TaTiKa> hi
<TaTiKa> :D
<Spee_Der> Hi TaT  8-)
<dooglus> what program can I use to edit .pdf files?
<ToHellWithGA> i have installed the etherboot package but do not know where it installed to or how to use it.
<TaTiKa> hey...
<ADminS> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<ToHellWithGA> dooglus: you don't exactly.  pdf is a layout/display format.  you can edit them by hand but that would be a pain
<TaTiKa> if I get install all my ntfs partitions
<LordUltimaDavid> well pastebin wont let me paste, gaim is(this is the very end of it)
<LordUltimaDavid> dns[14280] : Oops, father has gone, wait for me, wait...!
<LordUltimaDavid> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<yoshig3> alright well
<TaTiKa> but cant be writte in
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu: please tell TaTiKa about enter
<TaTiKa> do I can install ntfs-3g?
<yoshig3> do I type sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<Arwen> TaTiKa, ?
<Arwen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<lupine_85> yep
<TaTiKa> thanks
<lupine_85> you can just copy & paste the whole line
<Arwen> how does ntfs-3g work?
<lupine_85> the ; separates commands
<adaptr> lupine_85: yoshig3: that would actually remove the supported drivers
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> it'll remove the current drivers s/he has
<LordUltimaDavid> so no one can help me with gaim?
<lupine_85> which in this case are 9626 or 9629
<adaptr> not unless they were installed AS l-r-modules
<Arwen> LordUltimaDavid, what do you need?
<lupine_85> ...which they were....
<lupine_85> ^^
<adaptr> I;m pretty sure Debian gets that much versioning right
<vontux> LordUltimaDavid: what help do you need?
<yoshig3> removed. adding.....
<LordUltimaDavid> arwen: gaim is "core dump"ing me
<apollo2011> I installed Kubuntu on my friends system a week ago and once time when it shutdown, it would freeze until we pulled the plug on it. Apparently, that happened again and afterward, it wouldn't boot. i have now been trying to find out what is wrong with the partition, and i get an error with cfdisk, stating "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6 [part6 being the '/' partition] : enlarged logical paritions overlap" Can and how do I fix
<apollo2011> the partition? I can't mount it from the live cd (live cd essentially freezzes), and parted and qtparted don't seem to have any problems, although qtparted freezes when it begins gathering info on partition 6.
<adaptr> I'm actually curious now ...
<Arwen> LordUltimaDavid, as in segmentation fault? have you done anything weird?
<gnomefreak> LordUltimaDavid: there are a bunch of bugs on that issue anywhere from chatting on aim to signing into msn
<Tschaka> apollo2011 seems as if the drive/partition is damaged
<dooglus> ToHellWithGA: I have 4 pdf files, each with a graphic on them, but the graphics are too small, and I want them all in one document.  that's what i meant by editing
<LordUltimaDavid> arwen: i update beryl to 1.3 but gaim worked after that
<Music_Shuffle> apollo2011, Ive had that happen before
<gnomefreak> LordUltimaDavid: i would file a bug on it
<yoshig3> alright lupine
<Tschaka> try to read from the drive with some drivers from windows or something...i would guess
<yoshig3> I installed them
<Arwen> LordUltimaDavid, beryl 1.3? mine's 0.1.2.....
<yoshig3> now what should I do?
* Arwen wants future software too.... no fare
<Arwen> fair*
<LordUltimaDavid> arwen: it is a seg fault
<Music_Shuffle> I hit the reset button and on the next boot, it started an auto-correction program that fixed it.
<lupine_85> you can either reboot, or (in true linux style ;) ), do:- ctrl+alt+f1 then login; followed by:- sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop; sudo modprobe -r nvidia; sudo modprobe nvidia; /etc/init.d/?dm reload
<apollo2011> Music_Shuffle: would you happen to have an HP computer?
<ouroboros> Hello all!  I am trying to get a UVC video device working.  It exists as a device, but doesn't work.  When ekiga tries to use it, dmesg generates the following error:
<ouroboros> uvcvideo: Failed to query (1) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -110 (exp. 26).
<Arwen> LordUltimaDavid, have you sent a bug? I can't say much without more details, and even then I'm not the best guy to ask - sorry
<LordUltimaDavid> arwen: yea 1.3
<Juftus> dooglus: I doubt if this helps, but take a look at pdftk.
* Arwen checks for beryl updates.... nope - latest is 0.1.2
<Tschaka> yoshig3 crtl+alt+backspace will restart your x-server
<Music_Shuffle> apollo2011, sony Vaio actually.
<lupine_85> Arwen: nope, latest is 0.1.3
<lupine_85> I spent all last night/this morning packaging it :p
<Arwen> lupine_85, 0.1.3? my mirror might be late, lol
<lupine_85> what one are you using?
<urba1> /exit
<LordUltimaDavid> !aim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
* Spee_Der is going for a nice large bowl of hot home made soup. . . . . .
<Arwen> lupine_85, beeror kid's mirror, I think
<NIckX> how can i upgrade my ubuntu ssytem to mesa 6.5.2? Are there any packages about
<LordUltimaDavid> im look for a aim client for linux (ubuntu 6.10)
<lupine_85> it no longer exists IIRC
<Arwen> lupine_85, is there a change log?
<Tschaka> LordUltimaDavid try gaim ;)
<lupine_85> or it might do
<lupine_85> either way, you should use ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<adaptr> LordUltimaDavid: something wrong with your Gaim installation ?
<LordUltimaDavid> and gaim doesnt work anymore
<LordUltimaDavid> adaptr: yes
<Arwen> lupine_85, oh wait.... I changed to media.blutkind.org/xgl a while ago
<adaptr> LordUltimaDavid: so.. perhaps you'd better try to *fix* that ?
<LordUltimaDavid> adaptr: or replace it
<Arwen> lupine_85, do say - do you use Xgl or AIGLX?
<lupine_85> Arwen: yeah. http://www.beryl-project.org/release/013notes.php
<Tschaka> LordUltimaDavid kopete?
<yoshig3> alright well
<yoshig3> I rebooted
<lupine_85> I use nvidia 9xxx series
<LordUltimaDavid> adaptr: isnt that kde?
<Tschaka> works?
<yoshig3> and.....it's still nice and laggy.
<yoshig3> So...what now?
<lupine_85> did you get a nvidia splash screen when X started?
<yoshig3> Yeap
<Arwen> lupine_85, I'm stuck with ATi - the open drivers work, but transparency spikes my CPU usage
<yoshig3> You know, like when you scroll websites- it's laggy instead of fluid
<pos69sum> ``if anyone has the time - i started a thread re: my problems w update-manager after upgrading to edgy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316947
<lupine_85> hmm.. well, the driver's working fine
<lupine_85> are you using firefox?
<yoshig3> hmm....maybe Xgl will help?
<yoshig3> Yeap, firefox
<yoshig3> Ran fine in windows
<yoshig3> on this exact comp
<yoshig3> just switched to ubuntu lol
<Arwen> yoshig3, Xgl will only slow you down...
* lupine_85 hasn't used it for a while... prefers konqueror
<lupine_85> I found firefox to be too slow :D
<yoshig3> It shoudln't, it's drawing everything from my CPU at the moment
<lupine_85> do any other programs go all laggy?
<Arwen> lupine_85, I want kubuntu too... but I'd have to download it, lol
<lupine_85> yoshig3: not quite that simple
<ouroboros> Please anyone, UVC video knowledge?
<yoshig3> Well, it's just the drawing that is laggy
<Gun_Smoke> Linux doesn't use FAT32 does it?
<Arwen> lupine_85, is he using beryl? that tends to make scrolling slow
<lupine_85> don't think so
<yoshig3> like if I open a text editor, and drag the window, it'll show multiple windows behind it until I stop and let go of the window.
<yoshig3> You know, laggy windows
<lupine_85> yeah, it shouldn't be doing that
<yoshig3> That's what I'm talking about lol
<lupine_85> can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<yoshig3> well I'll brb, I have to do a few things IRL, I'll brb okay?
<yoshig3> yeah, as soon as I get back
<yoshig3> I wanna get this fixed lol
<lupine_85> k
<yoshig3> only be a few minutes
<yoshig3> bout 20
<Arwen> damn it.... there's no mention of fixing XVideo or improving performance with fullscreen video on the beryl changelog....
<yoshig3> lol
<yoshig3> brb
<cmt^^> I have a problem with mplayer and watching movies etc on my TV using the TV-out.. In fullscreen the whole movie or whatever thing i'm watching is off center, a little bit to the left.. (on the TV that is) Is there any solution to this problem?
<lupine_85> Arwen: 0.1.3 is a fair bit faster
<cmt^^> (i'm using edgy and mplayer 1.0rc1-4.1.2 and an ati radeon x700
<Arwen> lupine_85, huh
<lupine_85> beryl 0.1.3
<lupine_85> faster in general
<MonoNoSaint> #server irc.freenotde.net
<Zunino> Hello. Is there an IRC channel where I could ask about setting up Firebird DBMS on Ubuntu?
<Fredrik> Going to intall ubuntu again (had it efore) but I am am now thinking of maby I shuld install Kubunti, edu ubuntu or some other. Does anyone here have anny recomendations?
<soundray> Zunino: without knowing the problem, it's hard to tell, but since you're here, why don't you try us first.
<Music_Shuffle> Fredrik, what didn't you like about Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> kubuntu ++ :)
<Zunino> Thanks, soundray; I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to ask off-topic questions.
<robdeman> how can I tell apt-get to use a different mirror? some packages were missing form the Dutch mirror
<Music_Shuffle> Kubuntu has always hated me. I just install Ubuntu and add on KDE.
<LjL> i recommend lack of recommendations
<Music_Shuffle> robdeman, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vader> Music_Shuffle, that is all O do lol
<LjL> gksudo even
<LjL> weird that, though
<Zunino> Well, the thing is it seems the FB packages are incomplete or are not doing the complete setup procedure.
<Music_Shuffle> And change them to whatever.
<soundray> robdeman: edit sources.list and replace all occurrences of nl. with (e.g.) de.
<faLUCE> Hi, I can't find the conf file where it's set the default window manager...any idea?
<soundray> Zunino: how have you tried to install firebird?
<LordUltimaDavid> gaim stoped working "http://pastebin.ca/275983" is my pastebin of the readout
<Fredrik> no i liked it, I just reorganized my harddrive with  1 NTFS (windows XP) and mot importent fixed so my strage partition was shanged to ext3 insted of NTFS so I could acees it from all OS. To do this i hade to sacrefice my ubuntu partition to make some bacus from my storage device
<cafuego_> faLUCE: it's not in a config file (muaha)
<Zunino> The packages I installed were: firebird2-super-server, firebird2-server-common and firebird2-utils-super
<Zunino> Via apt-get
<faLUCE> cafuego, and where is it??
<Zunino> The installation went OK. It asked me for the sysdba password
<cafuego_> faLUCE: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<Zunino> I set one and it all seemed to have worked fine.
<faLUCE> cafuego, already tried
<Synesthesia> I have a really easy one for you guys -- the ubuntu docs say that I can edit the Document root in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf. But there is *not* a DocumentRoot line there, nor a RedirectMatch line to uncomment. Any suggestions?
<robdeman> what would be an alternative to nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<cafuego_> faLUCE: It's managed via symbolic links in /etc/alternatives
<robdeman> its missing ubuntu-desktop packages
<faLUCE> unfortunately, when i reboot it starts always with kde
<cafuego_> robdeman: anoy other two letter country code .archive.ubuntu.com
<lupine_85> robdeman: just archive.ubuntu.com ...
<Zunino> However, as I tried to run ISQL, it would simply dump a sort of instruction screen.
<lupine_85> or use de. or gb. or us. or cz. or whatever, really :)
<Music_Shuffle> faLUCE, on the login screen, click the option tab in the bottom right, select 'Session', change to whatever, and follow the prompts to make it your default.
<faLUCE> but i've tried it, and it shows me that icewm is the default w-manager
<Zunino> I could not get to the actual interactive command prompt as I saw on several on-line references.
<Music_Shuffle> bottom left******
<robdeman> aargh
<cloom> my name is Zunino too :D
<majestik>  can i remove fisically an ide disk from my pc while its on if its umounted, or that would be stupid?
<robdeman> how does VI save / exit
<majestik> robdeman ctrl + w
<soundray> Zunino: if fb is anything like mysql, you will have to install a client package in order to access the database server.
<Zunino> Really, cloom? :-) Where are you from?
<sire1> is it true that bazaar is another concurrent version system?
<psusi> robdeman: :wq
<cloom> I am from France
<faLUCE> cafuego, any idea about?
<Music_Shuffle> faLUCE, did you try what I just said?
<majestik> robdeman, : w for saving, : q for quitting
<majestik>  can i remove fisically an ide disk from my pc while its on if its umounted, or that would be stupid?
<faLUCE> Music, what you said is not what I'm searching for
<robdeman> is it CTRL-W or CTRL then W
<Zunino> Hum... Soundray, but have you ever managed to install Firebird successfully? I have been able to install MySQL (only had some trouble with a bug in the Admin GUI tool, but nothing major).
<GNU\colossus> robdeman: neither.
<GNU\colossus> :w saves
<kudzubane> majestik: i would not take the risk, but it should be fine
<soundray> majestik: the specifications do not support hot swap on IDE. You *might*, with a little luck, get away with it anyhow.
<GNU\colossus> :wq saves & exits
<GNU\colossus> so does ZZ
<cafuego_> robdeman: ctrl+W
<soundray> Zunino: no, I haven't.
<robdeman> is it :z or CTR-W ?
<cafuego_> Oh, in vim.
<cafuego_> in vim it's :wq or :ZZ or :x
<soundray> Zunino: lack of a command line client aside, have you any indication that the packages haven't installed properly?
<Zunino> Yes.
<soundray> Zunino: perhaps run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and see if it generates any error messages.
<soundray> Zunino: put them on the pastebin if there are any.
<soundray> !pastebin | Zunino
<ubotu> Zunino: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zunino> I noticed an error on the log, which referred to a /var/run/firebird2 directory which had not been created.
<Zunino> OK. I will start the whole thing over.
<axisme> I have something very important to tell you all...
<soundray> Zunino: nono
<axisme> MACs SUCK
<axisme> :-)
<Zunino> I have just done a "complete removal" of every FB-related package.
<Zunino> Too late :-)
<soundray> Zunino: just run 'sudo apt-get -f install' literally
<axisme> glad i got that out of my system
<adaptr> majestik: is your hard drive burning yet ? :)
<soundray> Zunino: why do you bother asking for help if you do something other than is being suggested?
<gwood> I am following the instuctions for installing wine on 6.10, but I don't think there are any repositories for amd64?
<magic_ninja> hey does anyone know how to use a laptop to connect regular monitor to a PC
<Zunino> Sorry, I had already removed the packaged before I came here.
<soundray> gwood: of course there are.
<soundray> Zunino: okay, start over then
<soundray> gwood: no, there is no wine for amd64
<soundray> gwood: you can install the 32bit version, though, by following Kilz's instructions on the forums
<gwood> ok, I wil search for forums, thanks
<livingdaylight> !ask | soundray
<ubotu> soundray: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<livingdaylight> !patience | soundray
<ubotu> soundray: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Big> hey everbody
<livingdaylight> !language | soundray
<ubotu> soundray: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> gwood: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<livingdaylight> hahahaha
<gwood> excellent, thanks
<soundray> livingdaylight: welcome back ;)
<livingdaylight> soundray, you got me booted the other day!
<soundray> livingdaylight: I know, you deserved it.
<kira> hi all
<livingdaylight> soundray, no i didn't, you provoked me
<Music_Shuffle> Hello.
<majestik> adaptr: lol, thats funny
<TaTiKa> kira hi
<majestik> ill not take the risk tho
<kira> Can somebody tell me --> it is better to use SID or Edgy ?
<Music_Shuffle> majestik, prolly the best idea.
<soundray> livingdaylight: do you want to talk about it some other place?
<livingdaylight> soundray, you said you were too busy to help me but you were not too busy to make all these comments
<livingdaylight> soundray, i've said what i have to say...
<adaptr> majestik: well I posted it before I saw soundray's response - it is NOT safe to remove an IDE drive from a running system
<adaptr> soundray is speaking ex-colonially here
<soundray> livingdaylight: do you want to hear my reply?
<livingdaylight> soundray, no
<adaptr> soundray, livingdaylight: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Big> he
<soundray> livingdaylight: good, that illustrates who you are.
<Music_Shuffle> adaptr, heck no...we're productive in there! ;P
<soundray> adaptr: I've offered to take it elsewhere, but I think we're finished, anyhow.
<Zunino> OK. I have run 'sudo apt-get install firebird2-super-server firebird2-examples'
<adaptr> soundray: then either ban him or i'l ljust ignore
<soundray> adaptr: I have no banning privilege.
<livingdaylight> soundray, hahaha, it illustrates who you are! if you had just answered that is simple, but you ask if i want to hear it, so i check whether it is a rhetorical question and call your bluff and say 'no' and then you can triumphantly give your last word of condemnation and contempt anyway!
<Zunino> This also installed: firebird2-common, firebird2-server-common, libfbclient1
<ColonelZarkawi> soundray, livingdaylight: nobody gives a heck about your personal issues, this is a technical channel, I will ignore you both from now
<Music_Shuffle> !ops works then.
<Music_Shuffle> Or whatever that command is.
<soundray> ColonelZarkawi: wait pls
<adaptr> soundray: in that case I suggest you ignore him too
<LordUltimaDavid> i got my gaim to work
<Cyllene> Hey.
<soundray> adaptr: okay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> Hi Cyllene.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %soundray!*@*]  by LjL
<Cyllene> Whenever I try to use a certificate signing request, I get this error:
<Cyllene> unable to load certificate
<Cyllene> 20824:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:644:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-35-48-46.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
<ubun> how can i watch .mov's (quicktime) in ubuntu?
<Cyllene> Anyone know what is wrong?
<Ryan`> I'm trying to install 6.10
<ColonelZarkawi> right, thanks.
<Ryan`> for whatever reason, I cannot resize my NTFS partition.
<Music_Shuffle> LjL wins. Anyways...onwards.
<Cyllene> Music_Shuffle: Do you know?
<Ryan`> tried downloading and using Partition Magic, it also couldn't resize, or create a new partition
<Ryan`> anyone know what I can do?
<Music_Shuffle> No sorry, I've never had that error with FF.
<Music_Shuffle> Ryan`, you can't with GParted?
<Ryan`> Music_Shuffle: nope. I originall tried to with manual partitioning, it gave me an undisclosed error
<compengi> how to create a new directory in the terminal
<s777> hi
<Cyllene> Music_Shuffle: Since when did I say it was an error with Firefox?
<Ryan`> tried allowing gparted to create partitions on its own, all it did was think about doing it.
<tonyyarusso> compengi: 'mkdir'
<Music_Shuffle> You didn't.  But if I didn't completely miss your issue, its with security certificates on sites?
<compengi> tyvm tonyyarusso
<Cyllene> Music_Shuffle: No. I am trying to sign a CSR.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %soundray!*@*]  by LjL
<Music_Shuffle> Just kidding then. :)
#ubuntu 2006-12-12
<Ryan`> Music_Shuffle: any idea what I can do?
<GaiaX11> Ryan, make a backup of your files, format your HD again and install everything again.
<Cyllene> Music_Shuffle: any idea what I can do?
<D00B3Y`> after I installed XGL on a new hard drive,my desktop changed from all nice and round to windows 2000.
<Ryan`> GaiaX11: thats a huge job, and I dont see how that could help?
<D00B3Y`> here's a screenshot: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<Music_Shuffle> No to neither of you actually. GaiaX11's idea might work for Ryan` though. =/
<D00B3Y`> how can I change it back? I tried going into themes but no luck, even when running metacity and not beryl
<Arwen> yay, switching to main beryl mirrors reveals v0.1.3! the connection seems flaky though - maybe a bandwidth shortage?
<GaiaX11> Ryan I had the same problem some months ago and did not manage with partition magic, gparted etc... And I had to do the huge job again :-)
<oxbat> hello
<D00B3Y`> In themes I also clicked in theme details but no luck there either
<Ryan`> GaiaX11: so thats what you had to do eh?
<lovloss> does anyone know how to enable Kino to import avi/mpegs and such?
<D00B3Y`> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3...eenshotue0.png
<D00B3Y`> thats another screenshot
<D00B3Y`> you can notice better on the other one, so square, grey, and null
<GaiaX11> Ryan Yes. But if you manage to resise it. Good luck!
<Toran> Hey guys, does anyone know how to overclock a usb poll rate to like 1000hz? I want to increase mouse accuracy for gaming
<Tschaka^> D00B3Y` its some kind of window decoration
<Toran> I know you can do it in windows, but I haven't found anything on linux
<dave> hey guys, whats the command to open GNOME?
<D00B3Y`> Tschaka^: where is it?
<Tschaka^> when you click on theme details, you should can change it
<guzza> Question : How to revert the ubuntu to the starting install....meaning removing all additional software that was installed
<D00B3Y`> I went through every theme there...
<D00B3Y`> still looked all square
<guzza> And i dont care about my data
<Tschaka^> gimme a sec
<drkm> honey I'm home!!!
<D00B3Y`> see how it is all old?: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<Farm_Fresh> I'm trying to copy a folder from my desktop to another users home folder.. I'm doing (from location of dir) sudo cp Name /home/name but I'm getting cp: omitting directory Name   What am I doing wrong?
<guzza> the problem is that my cd rom broke down and cant do a fresh install
<Tschaka^> dave sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dave> thank you!
<Loevborg> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a box with less than 256 MB RAM anyway?
<guzza> @Loevborh yes it is
<burner> Farm_Fresh: cp -R
<Loevborg> The desktop CD seems to have problems.
<AngryElf> what would cause the liveCD to freeze at "mounting root filesystem"?
<tonyyarusso> Loevborg: With the alternate CD it is
<guzza> You can use Xubuntu
<Arwen> Toran, err... I assume you'd increase the power to the usb port and change a motherboard setting - I don't know if there's an app in linux though - do tell though, what game are you playing? I was under the impression there were no good ones that ran on linux
<Farm_Fresh> burner:  What is that tag?
<burner> Farm_Fresh: man cp
<guzza> but i personally installed a friend of mine on a 233mhz with 64mb ram an gnome desktop ubuntu
<Nego> hmm, just somewhat new to linux, just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but firefox seems to have some dns problems, takes like 10sec before it actually starts loading a page, any tips?
<Arwen> guzza, pop an install cd in, wipe your partitions, install
<Arwen> Loevborg, yes - I'd recommend an alternate install disc though
<Loevborg> tonyyarusso, I thought 224MB would be sufficient...
<eilker> !ssl
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Tschaka^> D00B3Y` click on theme details, then the 2nd tab (should be window frame or something) and there choose one thing
<Tschaka^> this should actually change it.
<tonyyarusso> Loevborg: It might be possible, but it won't be fun to run a live cd on that.
<D00B3Y`> k let me try one sec
<guzza> Loevborg: Use XUBUNTU with XFCE .. little less pretty but faster then anything else on weaker machines
<Tschaka^> btw i had it running xubuntu on an 500 mhz with 192 ram, worked fine...
<Arwen> !info libssl
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<guzza> Loevborg: and dont use live cd to install it because you want be able to load it
<Loevborg> guzza, it's not a weak machine though! it's a 2Ghz p4..
<Farm_Fresh> burner:  Ok, well its a big file so a blanking cursor means its working?
<GaiaX11> AngryElf: In boot time?
<Tschaka^> bit slowly, but worked, also ff with flash sites and stuff ;] 
<guzza> Loevborg : then i recomen ubuntu
<guzza> Loevborg : with gnome desktop
<FSRxc> Why does my x server freeze immediately after boot up with nvidia drivers installed?
<guzza> Loevborg: but when it comes to gnome xfce and kde the RAM is what matters
<Arwen> tonyyarusso, running a livecd is never fun - preloading all of ubuntu takes like 4GB RAM. And if you don't preload, the disc drive makes things veeeeeeery slow
<factboy818181> can i kill the process bonobo-activation-server?
<guzza> anywars QUESTION : HOW TO REVERT TO ORIGINAL INSTALL WITH TERMINAL ??
<Arwen> Loevborg, if you have 256M RAM - that *is* a weak machine
<tonyyarusso> Arwen: True, but some newer machines are at least fun enough to bear for the install process, sometimes.  (I use the alternate myself)
<LjL> !caps | guzza
<Ubotwo> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<guzza> sorry :)
<FSRxc> No one is reading/helping me :(
<Music_Shuffle> !patience | FSRxc
<Ubotwo> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guzza> FSRxc: probably you didnt set you x server conf good
<eilker> LjL:  is it normal to have /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory  in kde ?
<lupine_85> guzza: put install cd in drive; type "sudo reboot"
<D00B3Y`> Tschaka: no luck
<Tschaka^> :x
<guzza> lupine_85: thats the problem ... i dont have an CD ROM :D
<Tschaka^> strange...
<FSRxc> I followed the ubuntu guide on installing drivers
<LjL> eilker: uhm, i dunno... i have it, but then i have [had]  some gnome programs installed i suppose
<lupine_85> ah
<guzza> it broke dwon
<guzza> down
<lupine_85> then any of
<D00B3Y`> I even tried logging in and out to see if that worked
<lupine_85> !install
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<factboy818181> anyway know if bonobo-activation-server can be killed?
<lupine_85> USB drive, for instance
<factboy818181> *poke*
<martin__> hi all
<FSRxc> tried sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and it didn't work
<eilker> LjL: thanx anyway...
<Arwen> tonyyarusso, true - the livecd should preload the installer though.... since most people just install with it, that'd shave a few seconds
<Arwen> lupine_85, don't you mean sudo shutdown -r now?
<D00B3Y`> The windows themselves change, but not the whole thing
<D00B3Y`> buttons are still square, window icons are still square etc.
<Tschaka^> oooh i see
<lupine_85> no
<Arwen> question - on a system that can't boot from CD (yea yea....), is it possible to bootstrap with a floppy?
<lupine_85> sudo reboot
<Tschaka^> D00B3Y` then change window content, and symbols/icons too?
<Arwen> lupine_85, that works? w00t!
<D00B3Y`> Tried it too
<Tschaka^> in the other tabs
<Tschaka^> :x
<martin__> is this this the right place to ask a newbe question
<lupine_85> Arwen: yeah. any floppy-based deb-based distro + debootstrap
<Music_Shuffle> Sure.
<guzza> martin__ : Yes
<romano2k> good evening! anyone able to tell me how to get good rights to get Kino working with my DV cam?
<Tschaka^> martin__ it is ^^
<Music_Shuffle> martibs, this is the right place to ask any Ubuntu-related question.
<D00B3Y`> Tschaka^, I tried everything
<drkm> btw
<D00B3Y`> as in every tab
<drkm> I AM IN LOVE WITH UBUNTU
<LjL> !caps
<Ubotwo> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<drkm> i've never had linux set up so easily EVER
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> what's a good way to compress a file into 7z
<guzza> use automatix2 it's even easier with that :D
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | guzza
<Arwen> lupine_85, does it have to be debian based?
<Tschaka^> D00B3Y` sry, dunnoo...
<Ubotwo> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<guzza> automatix2 when properly managed is a good piece of software
<Music_Shuffle> !worksforme
<tonyyarusso> guzza: You're free to have that opinion for yourself, but don't claim so here please.
<Ubotwo> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<drkm> :))
<Arwen> blanky, apt-get install p7zip-full - then run 7z a 7zarchivename.7z filenames.foo
<FSRxc> guzza, how do you suggest I configure the conf?
<gnomefreak> guzza: if you want to advise people to use automatix join #automatix as it is not supported by ubuntu
<blanky> thanks Arwen :)
<martin__> i installed ubuntu on my pc (amd 64, a8v-vm) and solved the known sound-problem, but i still have problem with the graphics
<guzza> FSRxc: what are your system specs?
<drkm> :)
<D00B3Y`> does anyone else know?
<D00B3Y`> here is the screenshot: http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3276/screenshotue0.png
<guzza> gnomefreak : ok easy now...we're all on the same side here :D
<D00B3Y`> Here is another one: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<D00B3Y`> you can notice it is all square and grey and null
<D00B3Y`> therefore ugly
<D00B3Y`> and unwanted
<Arwen> blanky, np - btw, 7zip runs perfectly under wine at acceptable speed
<blanky> Arwen: it's not native linux?
<gnomefreak> guzza: easy == dont advise automatix in the *ubuntu channels
<FSRxc> AMD Athlon XP 2500, 512 ram
<FSRxc> I installed using the 386 cd
<Dheeraj_1> hello does vanilla kernel support ntfs read/write?
<guzza> gnomefreak: interesting ... i can advise ubuntu everywhere (open source) and not automatix (open source)?
<Arwen> blanky, the gui isn't
<aimtrainer> hi! I have a Samsung x11 carl with an nvidia videocard and have some trouble to use the external monitor with a seperate xscreen. I opened the nvidia-seetings in console and here is the output when I try to have it write the settings to the x config file: http://pastebin.ca/276013 Can anyone help me please?
<D00B3Y`> can anyone help me?
<FSRxc> But when I installed restricted modules, I used linux-restricted-modules-k7
<guzza> gnomefreak: is the OSS finally getting to the point where everything is equal but something is more equal?
<gnomefreak> guzza: dont advise it in here. if you do you will be removed
<blanky> Arwen: oh okay
<D00B3Y`> I've even asked in the forums but no one can help me
<LjL> guzza: i'm not so sure automatix is open source. anyway, this is the official Ubuntu channels - there are things we recommend, and things we recommend against. #ubuntu-offtopic to further the discussion if you like
<Arwen> blanky, and p7zip has a couple bugs here and there - but other than that, it works fine
<blanky> Arwen: oh okay thanks sir
<gnomefreak> LjL: got tired of being pinged lol
<guzza> gnomefreak: so what would you advise for a beginner that doesnt make difference from his mouse and his terminal?
<Music_Shuffle> To ask in here? Or use the wiki?
<Dheeraj_1> does vanilla kernel support ntfs read/write?
<Music_Shuffle> None of the stuff needs a rocket scientist to install.
<D00B3Y`> anyone please?
<Arwen> see, gnomefreak is kinda like a bot - do this, don't do that...... guzza, automatix is OSS, but some OSS works better than other OSS
<gnomefreak> guzza: either get the stuff he needs from codecs or feel free to ask him to join #automatix and advise it there. it will not be supported in official ubuntu channels at all
<kitche> Dheeraj_1: well it can read ntfs just not write it not sure if write support is in the latest release of 2.6.19
<guzza> FSRxc: if you followed the guide to installing nvidia it should work nicely but there is a problem with the new nvidia drivers thath come with edgy
<gnomefreak> repos not codecs
<martin__> i have problems with my graphics under ubuntu 6.10 (amd64), can anyanybody help me?
<guzza> FSRxc: so check which nvidia drivers you got
<LjL> Arwen: if it's OOS, then why do i only seem to be able to obtain some *compiled* (bytecode) Python scripts?
<LjL> OSS even
<gnomefreak> Arwen: the source is not readily avalible
<D00B3Y`> Here is the screenshot again: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<D00B3Y`> Im trying to get rid of how it is square..
<[GuS] > Re..
<guzza> FSRxc: and the X server conf file is in the /etc/X11/ folder
<blanky> Arwen: sorry, what's the command again?
<blanky> Arwen: 7z outputfilename.7z thefileiwantcompressed.avi
<FSRxc> I'm still on dapper
<blanky> ?
<blanky> I did that and it said 'incorrect command line'
<Joe_> Hi
<D00B3Y`> please someone help me...
<Tschaka^> D00B3Y`
<D00B3Y`> ?
<Joe_> Is this open question chat?
<Tschaka^> tried to click on install themes
<FSRxc> guzza: how do I determine what version of the driver I have?
<Tschaka^> and chosen on of that?
<guzza> gnomefreak: i'm not a representative from ubuntu so when i tell someone to do something it doesnt imply that im right
<gnomefreak> Joe_: support for ubuntu only
<guzza> FSRxc: what is your graphic card?
<Joe_> Yes, but I don't have to wait for someone to say ask? :-p
<D00B3Y`> where do I get themes from? gnome-look is fine yes?
<FSRxc> GeForce FX5700LE
<kitche> !ask|Joe_
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Joe_> I just wanted to know how to install ubuntu off the ubuntu cd straight from boot, rather than starting up.
<gnomefreak> guzza: you have been warned. you will do it one of 2 ways either advise it and risk being removed or not advise it and teach people how to do it the officcla ubuntu way since you are in an official ubuntu support channel.
<gnomefreak> automatix is very much offtopic for this channel
<guzza> FSRxc: and your ubuntu? hoary? dapper? breezy? edgy?
<FSRxc> dapper
<kitche> Joe_: you probably want the alternative cd since the desktop-install is livecd
<Joe_> I ordered them from..
<Joe_> Shipit..
<Joe_> 6.06lts.
<gnomefreak> Joe_: you have to boot to cd to install it
<Tschaka^> D00B3Y` just click within the themes window on install themes
<gnomefreak> if you use the cd
<guzza> FSRxc: have you folowed this guide :  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Joe_> darn, theres no command i can enter?
<adaptr> I have a hoary breezy edgy dapper drake
<FSRxc> guzza: I used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gnomefreak> Joe_: on the alternate cd you can but livecd you cant and thats all shipit ships anymore
<Joe_> okay.,
<Joe_> so I will have to download and burn as iso?
<lupine_85> Arwen: not really, but it helps if it is
<D00B3Y`> Tschaka^, opens a file browser window
<tonyyarusso> Joe_: Correct
<gnomefreak> Joe_: the alternatve cd yes
<lupine_85> as long as it's got the debootstrap command, you're good to go
<Tschaka^> yeah...download some good lockin
<Joe_> Okay.
<Tschaka^> lookin* and try with them
<Joe_> I might as well get the 10...
<guzza> gnomefreak: i am in an official ubuntu support but i'm NOT official ubuntu worker or support and PLUS i was just making conversation and not trying to impose on this channel
<Tschaka^> btw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@chello084112011117.13.11.vie.surfer.at]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Tschaka^> oh wrong window sry
<dave> hey guys can someone help me with this part of a user guide: Once you login back in to your machine you need to left-click the network manager icon in Gnome and select your wireless network It should prompts for password, type, etc and It will ask you to choose a password for your new keyring.
<martin__> i have problems with my graphics under ubuntu 6.10 (amd64),  all windows are buckling - can somebody help me?
<dave> i dont know what to do?
<D00B3Y`> anyone else have any advise?
<ColonelZarkawi> he nice power trip *sigh*
<gnomefreak> guzza: you have been muted for 10minutes for continuing with the topic
<D00B3Y`> or have encountered something similar?
<gnomefreak> ColonelZarkawi: he was warned
<D00B3Y`> I recently installed XGL and my windows started looking all square and null
<D00B3Y`> the buttons in them and so on
<D00B3Y`> Here is the screenshot again: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<Tschaka^> oooh
<Tschaka^> so its a matter of xgl eh?
<FSRxc> guzza: is there a way to undo the current install and reinstall from scratch?
<Tschaka^> could told us before :p
<ompaul> dave, System Administration Networking
<D00B3Y`> I did, but it shouldnt be
<D00B3Y`> XGL doesnt interfere with themes as far as I know
<kitche> FSRxc: he's muted right now
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: tring to install nvidia drivers?
<eilker> in samba,            localhost nmbd[6309] :   Error - should be sent to WINS server  // any idea ?
<yoshig3> Alright lupine
<yoshig3> I'm back
<yoshig3> xgl does interfere with themese
<yoshig3> *themes
<yoshig3> killed my themes when I installed it
<D00B3Y`> how can I revert it?
<yoshig3> made it all ugly.
<Joe_> Alright, well thank you for your help all.
<FSRxc> Yeah
<FSRxc> And things broke
<Joe_> Bye.
<D00B3Y`> yoshig3, how did you put them back?
* burner uses nvidia beta drivers instead of xgl and life is wonderful
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: what broke and how did you isntall them?
<D00B3Y`> mine is all ugly too
<FSRxc> Damn, multiplayer notepad is hard ;)
<martin__> is there really nobody that can halp me with my graphicsproblem
<yoshig3> I just reinstalled
<yoshig3> I had windows on another partition
<FSRxc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia < I used this guide
<yoshig3> so I deleted everything and installed ubuntu
<D00B3Y`> I installed the nvidia bea drivers too, burner
<D00B3Y`> beta*
<yoshig3> oh luuupine
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: you need to tell me what is wrong other than i used that guide
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: what errors are there that you are getting?
<FSRxc> And it picked up my card as a ATI card, so that didn't work, had to configure the xorg.conf myself, it eventually booted showing the nvidia flash screen. After logging in, it says Power Management didn't load
<FSRxc> Shortly after, it'll freeze, the mouse works but nothinig else.
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: pastebin lspci please
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: what is the model of the card?
<FSRxc> BFG GeForce FX 5700LE
<gnomefreak> guzza: i would but its not gonna help him with his problem its not the drivers
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: and you installed nvidia-glx and the linux-restricted-modules(yourkernel)
<Joe_> Hi.
<FSRxc> How do i run lspci and output it to file?
<FSRxc> I installed kernel 386
<yoshig3> just copy it
<Joe_> Another question..
<FSRxc> linux-restricted-modules is K7
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: and what kernel are you booted to?
<yoshig3> btw, how do I do the red text
<FSRxc> K7
<Joe_> Is there a way, to have the iso on my desktop, but run a ethernet cord from notebook - desktop, and boot from lan on notebook and have the install go through lan?
<kitche> yoshig3: when someone says your name?
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: what ubuntu are you on?
<FSRxc> 6.06
<yoshig3> oh...
<yoshig3> lol
<yoshig3> darn xchat is so diff from mirc
<GaiaX11> FSRxc: lspci > Lspci
<martin__> i installed ubuntu on my pc (amd 64, a8v-vm) and solved the known sound-problem, but i still have problem with the graphics. can somebody help m?
<kitche> martin__: what's wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<FSRxc> http://paste.lisp.org/display/32062
<Tschaka^> yoshig3 ctrl + k + number gives you colours btw
<GaiaX11> FSRxc: lspci > Lspci; gedit Lspci &
<martin__> the windows are buckling and i thing theres a problem with the drivers, i have a asus a8v-vm motherboard
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: can you look in /var/log/xorg-* files and see what one has errors and paste those errors to pastebin
<kitche> martin__: what's the chipset of your video?
<FSRxc> sure
<yoshig3> I'm getting some graphics problems too
<yoshig3> Laggy windows
<yoshig3> They draw superslow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@chello084112011117.13.11.vie.surfer.at]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ivx> hey if i have a second hd that in in my box but can'tsee it how can i mount it
<bashir> hey
<martin__> i have a integrated via deltachrome
<bashir> is there a program that will scan my system and add any isntalled apps to the menu
<blanky> Arwen: are you here?
<blanky> Arwen: what's the 7z command again
<bashir> so many programs dont auto show up there
<D00B3Y`> does anyone know? please?
<LjL> bashir: p7zip is the package
<D00B3Y`> Here is the screenshot again: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<bashir> thanks
<LjL> bashir: dpkg -L p7zip will list all its files
<D00B3Y`> I recently installed XGL and my windows started looking all square and null
<blanky> yeah LjL I want to know what the p7zip command is
<LjL> (once it's installed, that is)
<yoshig3> lol ubugto
<yoshig3> *tu
<yoshig3> I like that
<kitche> martin__: ok have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick the right driver for your video card?
<blanky> 7z myarchive.7z myfile.blah ?
<FSRxc> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<kitche> blanky: do man p7zip and it will tell you the options for it
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: what version of nvidia-glx do you have?
<FSRxc> How can I find out?
<briguyd> im having some problems with the xglsnow plugin for beryl, can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: did you at one time try to install from nvidia.com?
<FSRxc> No
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<sobersabre> hi has anybody made working the finger tip reader under ubuntu ?
<martin__> kitche: the standardsetting is vesa, when i change it to via i cant get even start x
<ivx> if i have 2 hard drive should they both mount automatically, they are ext3
<yoshig3> Can anyone help me with my graphics problem? Please?
<fredle> briguyd, I think you'll need to compile the new one
<FSRxc> 1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-1
<D00B3Y`> please anyone help?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: do you have xgl/compiz/ or beryl installed and your getting the slow redraw?
<briguyd> fredle, i got it installed, but it only displays white boxes when im switching desktops, and nothing else ever
<yoshig3> no
<yoshig3> Just the supported drivers this time
<yoshig3> No xgl
<bashir> so  dpkg -L p7zip lists all the files for the app p7zip
<yoshig3> fresh install of ubuntu except a media player and xchat.
<yoshig3> and my files from my windows install
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: please sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx. than sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and restart X
<bashir> but that wont add apps to the menu bar in gnome
<FSRxc> k
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: any idea?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: what video card and did you install the drivers for it?
<fredle> briguyd, I didn't try it myself, but I think you'll need to compile from svn to get the plugin to work
<bashir> the standard menu editor is ok but it wont scan for isntalled apps that are not listed there already
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: i have alkot of them but need to start with one
<D00B3Y`> can anyone help me with this themes problem? Please?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: nVidia GeForce4 Mx 4000, and I have the supported drivers.
<yoshig3> Yes, I installed the drivers.
<Helicobacter> Hi all :)
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Helicobacter> I've a little question with ubuntu edgy :)
<fredle> gnomefreak, tried kde?  ;-)))
<yoshig3> Installed: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1
<D00B3Y`> can anyone help me with this themes problem? Please?
<gnomefreak> fredle: i use it regularly
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: Installed: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: and gui works just slow right?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: yes exactly
<FSRxc> It froze
<FSRxc> Same thing it was doing before
<D00B3Y`> yoshig3, try nvidia-xconfig , make sure the driver in xorg.conf is nvidia
<pos69sum> hi
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: that makes me think your card either card is dieing or just the memory is not working properly
<Nego> any rpm frontends to recomend for ubuntu?
<kitche> clean
<pos69sum> if anyone has a chance - please take a look at my update-manager problem after upgrading to edgy? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316947
<FSRxc> Error message " Power Manager This program cannot start until ou start the dbus system service. It is strongly recommended you reboot your computer"
<bashir> does anyone know of an application menu editor that will scan for isntaleld apps and auotadd
<kitche> opps sorry about that
<D00B3Y`> can anyone help me with this themes problem? Please?
<fatalcure> Nego: there is alien
<gnomefreak> Nego: ubuntu uses .debs try to find a .deb for it
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: it's a brand new card and worked perfect in windows
<Nego> cheers
<FSRxc> "... after starting messagebus."
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: what DE are you using?
<Zober659> Im getting the error message: aclocal: configure.ac: 142: macro `AM_CFLAGS' not found in library.  Has anyone seen this before?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: DE?
<D00B3Y`> can anyone help me with this themes problem? Please??
<gnomefreak> desktop enviornment
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: what froze?
<FSRxc> X
<tom_kelleher> is it possible to use a Logitech Web Cam?
<Arigato> totem handles h.264 poorly. Is there a way to improve it without using another video player because I like the totem interface.
<FSRxc> Only the mouse works
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: when you were installing the drivers?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: or when?
<FSRxc> After I installed
<Arwen> darn it... performance with fullscreen video is still unacceptable in Beryl 0.1.3
<FSRxc> And started X
<FSRxc> X loaded, it just won't do anything
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: gnome/kde/xfce/blackbox so on and so forth
<kitche> yoshig3: you using gnome kde or xfce?
<haxality> hey
<D00B3Y`> can anyone help me with this themes problem? Please??
<yoshig3> D00B3Y: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<yoshig3> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<FSRxc> It just unfroze
<Arwen> Arigato, you *like* totem? try installing totem-xine, gstreamer sucks ass (no offence to chanop)
<haxality> if I want to lock a boot item in the grub menu.lst where do I add the 'lock' flag
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: gnome
<bashir> berly has slowed my system up a bit, i will have to play with its config ater
<D00B3Y`> yoshig3, do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Tschaka^> yoshig3 sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FSRxc> using the VESA driver
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: right now?
<FSRxc> Yes
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: dont need either of those
<Arwen> speaking of beryl, how do I use the 3d desktop plugin in the new version? it looks sweet
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: changing it to nvidia ddoes what?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: I'm using gnome
<D00B3Y`> Arwen: #ubuntu-xgl
<bashir> you mean 3d world?
<yoshig3> D00B3Y: Alright, it backed up the conf
<gnomefreak> Tschaka^: and D00B3Y` its installed and working
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, -xgl? I'm not using xgl
<gnomefreak> all that command does is change nv to nvidia
<Arwen> bashir, yea
<D00B3Y`> its support for beryl too
<bashir> ok check it
<Tschaka^> i see
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: what memory does the card have
<gnomefreak> ?
<bashir> and then hold control and alt
<haxality> if I want to lock a boot item in the grub menu.lst where do I add the 'lock' flag
<bashir> and then drag the mouse
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: 128MB DDR
<bashir> to manually change desktops
<kitche> Arwn: #ubuntu-xgl is for all 3d effects support in ubuntu
<bashir> and then you will see the windows make layers
<D00B3Y`> yoshig3, you need the nvidia beta drivers for beryl
<Arwen> kitche, why's it named -xgl?
<yoshig3> D00B3Y: I'm not using beryl
<FSRxc> Everytime I go to System > Quit
<tonyyarusso> Arwen: It made more sense at the time
<bashir> the ones on top come out farther than ones on bottom
<Arwen> tonyyarusso, ah
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure everything is right if not change it and add the memory when asked what the mem of card is
<FSRxc> It'll stop responding and show the Power Manager error message.
<martin__> no ideas for my buckling problem?
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: laptop?
<FSRxc> Desktop
<FSRxc> Just ran init 6 to restart
<Arwen> 3dworld pwns! w00t! only..... anti-aliasing would help
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: you dont have driver issue i think its something else
<tom_kelleher> is it possible to use a logitech web cam in Edgy?
<D00B3Y`> gnomefreak: do you have any idea on to what I can do to revert my themes?
<Arwen> #ubuntu-xgl is deserted
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, install the gtk theme packages again
<JoeSHMO> anyone want to help me get my other hard drives recognized or tell me where to find them
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: it's asking me what driver to use, it says vesa atm...but that can't be right, must just be the default list item. Should I use nVidia or nv?
<gnomefreak> D00B3Y`: themesa revert to what from what?
<D00B3Y`> Arwen, how
<gnomefreak> change it to nvidia
<FSRxc> Kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu causes trouble?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: make sure BUSID is right also
<D00B3Y`> gnomefreak, after I nstalled xgl my themes got messed up, all square
<jrib> FSRxc: no
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: no it wont
<D00B3Y`> Here is the screenshot again: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<fatalcure> FSRxc: no
<JoeSHMO> oh... /media
<gnomefreak> D00B3Y`: join #ubuntu-xgl
<JoeSHMO> but why arent they in /dev
<JoeSHMO> they are ext3
<gnomefreak> D00B3Y`: they would know
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, I forgot what they were called...
<D00B3Y`> gnomefreak, I am there, no one responds
<D00B3Y`> Arwen, damn
<fatalcure> FSRxc: although having multiple -desktop packages installed isn't recommended
<FSRxc> It booted, but resolution is 640x480
<fuffal0> can i stream music/videos to an xbox360 from ubuntu
<FSRxc> With nvidia driver
<xzela> D00B3y: Try installing Beryl
<D00B3Y`> xzela, It is installed
<bashir> i prefer berly and i have used both a lot
<Arwen> gnomefreak, #ubuntu-xgl is deserted.... very
<gnomefreak> Arwen: im seeing this
<FSRxc> And.. it stopped responding
<GaiaX11> FSRxc: I think not. I used to have the two and it worked very well. Never had problem.
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: yeah, it's about to ask for busid. Should I just lspci and check it?
<Arwen> I use beryl because I can't seem to find compiz....
<gnomefreak> give me a minute
<D00B3Y`> Arwen, compiz is dead
<FSRxc> Tried to view the available resolutions in xorg.conf
<D00B3Y`> doesnt exist anymore
<FSRxc> And it stopped responding
<D00B3Y`> beryl replaced compiz
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: what busid does lspci say you might have to change it a bit
<bat_> hello
<xzela> D00B3y: What's the issue you are having?
<jamesbrose> How Do I Enable XDMCP?
<keeganX> I thought beryl was a fork of compiz.
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, thought SUSE/whatsitsname actively develops it?
<bashir> well beryl is a fork of compiz
<bashir> novel
<bashir> ya they "invented" it
<xzela> beryl is much more stable than compiz
<keeganX> so novell just dropped it all together
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<xzela> in my opinion
<bashir> ya beryl is overall better
<D00B3Y`> Here is the screenshot again: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<tom_kelleher>  /join #beryl
<D00B3Y`> xzela ^
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: make it 01:00:0
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: although it's a PCI card
<jamesbrose> XDMCP, just comes up with a black screen with my mouse as a "cross' when i try to access localhost, is there something i am doing wrong?
<D00B3Y`> its all messed up like that.. all square and round and null
<bashir> i never get any help in #beryl..........
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: make the busid 01:00:00 ?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: its ok not worried about it saying vga since they all say that that i have seen
<gnomefreak> yes
<bashir> by the way i got some great beryl screen shots
<xzela> D00B3y: Have you tried reloading a different theme?
<D00B3Y`> yes
<D00B3Y`> and changing the theme details too
<bashir> how are the themes messed up exactly?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: but it says 01:00.0 in lspci
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: is this still okay?
<gnomefreak> D00B3Y`: use the human theme or figure out what is worng with beryl and fix it
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: change it to what i said for Xorg
<FSRxc> gnomefreak: changing the driver from vesa to nvidia causes it to lock up shortly after getting into X server
<D00B3Y`> gnomefreak, I do use the himan themes
<bashir> try disableing beryl for a second
<D00B3Y`> but I dont think it is beryl
<FSRxc> I managed to get into xorg.conf
<D00B3Y`> I have the same problem when running metacity
<FSRxc> Scrolled about halfway down and it froze
<bashir> when you edit soem things in the theme it makes a new one which is the one you are using at the time
<D00B3Y`> I am on metacity right now
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, what exactly is your problem?
<yuv656> is there a shell command to display the distro name and version?
<bashir> themes messed up how?
<D00B3Y`> Arwen, my themes got all messed
<D00B3Y`> Here is the screenshot again: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1108/screenshot1by1.png
<Tschaka^> im off to bed bb
<xzela> D00B3y: Looks like the buttons are the only thing that is different
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, elaborate... I have low bandwidth
<D00B3Y`> see it is all square and grey and null?
<D00B3Y`> well all the squares turned square, in the panels too
<bashir> that is jus the preview
<kitche> yuv656: well in ubuntu you do lsb_release -a or soemthing like that
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: It is showing an examble of a busid and <OK>, but when I press enter nothing happens!
<yuv656> thx will try
<bashir> those theme images next to the names are just previews
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: did you change it to read what i gave you?
<robdeman> hi all how would I enable Ubuntu remote desktop on my WinXP laptop? I have XMing installed
<D00B3Y`> bashir, before it was nice and rounded
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: I havn't changed it yet, it hasn't given me the chance to, it's just on the example page
<robdeman> something withg XMDCP?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: I can scroll up and down, but enter does nothing
<fatalcure> robdeman: do you want to control Ubuntu from XP ?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: hit enter than til you get to the right page if it doesnt work kill it and start over
<yuv656> kitche: thx works well
<D00B3Y`> any ideas?
<robdeman> fatalcure: Yes
* gnomefreak will brb phone
<SilentDis> hi :)
<yuv656> and a command for the kernel version?
<tonyyarusso> yuv656: uname -r
<xzela> D00B3y: Have you tried logging in and out of your current session?
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, that is a truly unusual problem... never seen anything like it
<fatalcure> robdeman: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop, and install a VNC client on your XP box
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, oh wait... I was just zoomed out, nvm
<Arwen> D00B3Y`, I've seen that before, run gnome-settings-daemon
<yuv656> tonyyarusso: thanks
<bashir> doesnt seem like a problem to me
<robdeman> fatalcure: yeah but VNC will onlyu work when the local user is logged in right?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: It's stuck there, it won't let me go on in the setup
<robdeman> fatalcure: shouldnt I use Xming?
<drkm> is there a way I can change the size of the icons on my desktop and in my folder list etc?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: It's saying " Users of PowerPC machines, and users of any computer with multiple video....."
<xzela> Arwen: Does gnome-settings-daemon restart X?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: and it has the <Ok>, but I can't continue, no matter how many times I press enter.
<Arwen> xzela, no....
<Arwen> xzela, wasn't talking to you though, so beware
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: have to hit ESC XD
<xzela> Arwen: I know, i was just wondering why D00B3y left
<fatalcure> robdeman: yes, that's true.  Another method is to install a VNC Server, then you can either ssh in to start a server process, or set up the XDMCP (sp?).  I don't know a lot about the latter though.
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: hit tab once
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: does <ok> turn red?
<Arwen> xzela, same... could be a coincidence
<Arwen> or maybe xgl just crashed
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: I got it, but it says "PCI:0:2:0" Should I change that to PCI:01:00:0?
<shwag> where are instructions on setting my mysql root password?
<robdeman> fatalcure: how would I install a VNC server?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: yes
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: did it say a few pages back nvidia crad?
<fatalcure> robdeman: vnc4server, tightvncserver and vncserver are in Universe
<fatalcure> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fatalcure> !vncfix
<ubotu> If you are getting errors like "could not open default font 'fixed'" when running a VNC server: 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts'
<yoshig3> gamefreak: yes, I entered my card info. It showed "Generic Graphics Card" at first till I fixed it.
<robdeman> fatalcure: I m a newbie, is there a command to install? which one is best and what is Universe?
<fatalcure> robdeman: ^^^^ (a couple of things to note)
<Digitally> i understand that ubuntu works better for wireless
<Digitally> is that true?
<robdeman> ok
<fatalcure> robdeman: use synaptic (System -> Admin menu)
<fatalcure> !universe | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Arwen> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: ok good than its going ok than
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: remember, it is showing this 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<Arwen> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: change the . to a :
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: so just enter PCI:01:00:0??
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: alright brb
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: yes the config file doesnt read . as the same as lspci
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: I'm about to set it as "PCI:01:00:0" this right?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: yes
<PPAAUULL> Ok Here is the problem. When I try to play games like ET the mouse movement lags by a little less then a second and it is really hard to play. Is there anyway to fix this?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: for RAM, should I put "128000"?
<BixBuster> hi all
<Panagant> hi yall
<robdeman> could'nt find package tightvncserver  ?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: whatever it asks for if it asks for anything other than mb please do the math for it
<fatalcure> robdeman: this looks good too - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: Yes I will lol, but is that right? or should I be showing something like 127128 or something
<Arwen> yoshig3, nope - 128M does not equal 128 x 10^6
<Arwen> and some will be reserved by parts of the system, so you won't see all
<yoshig3> Arwen: well what does it equal ;.;
<yoshig3> arwen: exactly so I don't know how much to put in without breaking something
<Arwen> yoshig3, 128 x 2^20
<PPAAUULL> anyone have any ideas?
<Arwen> but you're likely missing some
<fatalcure> robdeman: you need to enable the Universe repository - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Arwen> PPAAUULL, you using wine?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: 128 time 1024 i think is the fomular
<gnomefreak> forumla
<gnomefreak> times
<PPAAUULL> No Native game
<ColonelZarkawi> PPAAUULL, do you really play ET? The atari version?
<Yuuki> I redirected my port 80 requests to port 8888 somehow, and now I can't remember how I did it.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: so 131072 ?
<PPAAUULL> Enemy Territory
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: 131072kb i think
<ColonelZarkawi> ohhhhhh!!!!
<Gnewf> i want to find/replace text in a PDF file; any way to do this using a *command line* tool?
<PPAAUULL> lol
<angel12> hey guys, for some reason my computer (running 6.10) locks up randomly, i cant trace it to any program. any ideas/ help?
<ColonelZarkawi> hopefully is better than ET for atari
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: there is 1024 byte in a kb and 1024 kb in a mb and so on
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: yeah I know
<ivx> hey i am trying to mount a device that has ext2 file system in ubuntu 6.10, do i need to install something to get this support
<Arwen> PPAAUULL, heh - try adjusting your mouse drivers.... not sure what more you can do
<ostrich> how can I determine who my dhcp server is?
<Arwen> ivx, no - ext2 == ext3
<fatalcure> ivx: no, should just work (tm)
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: " Use kernel framebuffer device interface?" ??
<fatalcure> ==?  i think not
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: yes
<ostrich> or who my dns is?
<Arwen> what's the difference between gnome-xchat and xchat?
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: nvidia can havndle fb
<PPAAUULL> Ok I thought that too but I am not sure where to find the options for adjusting the drivers
<PPAAUULL> Where can I find those?
<n8k99> hi angelesw
<angel12> any ideas on what could be locking up my computer guys?
<gnomefreak> Arwen: not all that much anymore
<Arwen> PPAAUULL, System -> Mouse I think....
<itrebal> how can I get DivX support in Xine?
<PPAAUULL> No driver options
<ivx> well when i do sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hda /backup i get an error that says, bad superblock and a whole bunch of stuff, whats going on
<Arwen> gnomefreak, if I were to switch to the officially supported gnome-xchat, would I notice anything?
<Arwen> itrebal, w32codecs... or just install VLC/MPlayer
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: XKB rule to use is xorg right?
<gnomefreak> Arwen: depends what version of xchat you were used to
<Arwen> ivx, you need to fsck, your partition is BROKEN
<yoshig3> intrebal: VLC is great
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: yes the defaults should be fine til the end
<Arwen> gnomefreak, latest, why?
<fatalcure> ivx: you need a partition numbereg.  /dev/hda3  (note the 3)
<Wiseguy> ivx, you have to specify a partition, you are choosing the whole drive
<PPAAUULL> Anyone know where I can adjust the mouse drivers and such?
<Arwen> ivx, oh yea... you forgot the partition number, lol
<Arwen> sorry, don't fsck
<fatalcure> ...
<ColonelZarkawi> PPAAUULL, in the xorg.conf file
<Arwen> PPAAUULL, try System -> Prefs > Mouse...
<gnomefreak> Arwen: prior to 6.6 or 6.8 it looked normal now they look the same
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: do I want pc104?
<itrebal> Arwen: thanks
<raintheory> okay so im writing a small sh script that alternates between 2 xorg.conf files...  works great but how can i get it to restart gdm without putting me at a command line login?
<ivx> i am trying to mount a whole drive, and it is good i just had a computer booted from it a minute ago, i took it out and need to copy files over
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: if your in usa yes
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: I have "super" on my keyboard
<Wiseguy> ivx, then you choose /dev/hda1
<sandy16> my session is closing when i open my openoffice, how can i avoid it?
<PPAAUULL> Arwen I told you there are no drivers there!!!
<Arwen> ivx, to mount a whole drive, you have to mount each partitions manually...
<Arwen> PPAAUULL, sorry - xorg.conf then
<FSRxc> gnomefreak: everytime I run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, it configures the card as a ATI card, what gives?
<ostrich> is there a bonjour client for linux?
<fatalcure> raintheory: invoke-rc.d gdm restart' (run as superuser)
<toastytaco> can anyoen help me to Install  my Dell 3100cn Laser printer on ubuntu 6.10
<ivx> THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH YA"LL ROCK
<fatalcure> raintheory: er, ignore the quote (')
<Arwen> toastytaco, there's a printer db
<Arwen> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ivx> :)
<gnomefreak> FSRxc: could be your busid but really i dont know i dont recommend people use that as it doesnt work all that great
<Arwen> !caps > ivx
<raintheory> lemme add that and try
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: do I want ImPS/2 or explorer?
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, don't abuse ubotu thanks
<FSRxc> I see
<ostrich> yeah, I know cups rocks, but my office network is using bonjour, so I'm hunting
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: whatever the default one is set to
<AngryElf>  what's the app that will cache ubunutu deb's to my local server so i dont have to dl them everytime i need them?
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, I'm not
<toastytaco> Thanks I will look to see....
<fatalcure> Arwen: c'mon, he was happy :)
<Arwen> fatalcure, lol
<ivx> arwem, it was a happy thing, not angry, i thought there would be no problem with that
<Arwen> ivx, :-P
<Arwen> still ALL CAPS, lol
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, I told you, don't argue. Just don't abuse of that feature. Thanks.
<mt3> Hi people
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, I wasn't abusing it!
<mt3> Ok I have a bit of a situation here
<fatalcure> a little overzealous perhaps
<ivx> arwen, i was very happy
<ivx> :)
<mt3> I've locked myself out of college for the night
<Arwen> ivx, ok, apologies if I sounded a bit nazi
<gnomefreak> Arwen: please watch your language
<mt3> And... It's cold. But the real point is I have no CDs with me, and I need to have my laptop sorted out for notes tomorrow morning.
<Arwen> gnomefreak, ........fine...............
<mcquaid> anyone here use mythtv?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: "This option is recommended to experienced users only.  In most cases,     
<yoshig3>   all of these modules should be enabled."
<n8k99> hi angelesw
<mt3> So I'm borrowing a friend's laptop right now which I'm downloading Ubuntu 5.10 on
<angelesw> Hey n8k99
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: what option?
<mt3> Ok my question people: Is there any way at all I can install Ubuntu onto a machine over the network?
<fatalcure> ooh, the "n" word.  hmm
<hybrid> mt3: yes let me get the link
<Arwen> mt3, with PXE.... but that's very difficult and you might as well take the hit
<mt3> hybrid: That'd be really great thanks
<jeff_tx> i have a problem switching to nvidia drivers.  the nvidia module won't install (modprobe)
<cmt^^> I'm trying to watch movies on my TV with an ATI Radeon X700 SE in Ubuntu 6.10, and my image on the tv is offset to the left and top
<yuv656> what is the shell command to display my processor name/speed?
<cmt^^> what might be wrong?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: the x.org server modules that should load on default
<tonyyarusso> yuv656: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<hybrid> mt3: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: which ones should I use and not use?
<Arwen> cmt^^, you using fglrx?
<yuv656> thx
<cmt^^> Arwen - yup
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: leave them the way they are
<mt3> Thanks people
<Arwen> cmt^^, that itself might be what's wrong, lol
<GaiaX11> toastytaco: Dell belongs to "the dark power side". Why did you buy it. The best printers for open source are HP and Epson. Dell do not like supporting Open Source.
<cmt^^> Arwen - i get output and everything
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: ther eshould be a bunch checked included glx
<cmt^^> but it's offset like i said
<Arwen> cmt^^, hrmm.... no idea here - I avoid fglrx
* gnomefreak brb
<cmt^^> Noone?
<josh_> whats up people? how compatible is edgy with the conroe chip + intel 965 boards?
<raintheory> okay invoke-rc.d gdm restart works but it restarts me at the command line login and i have to run startx after logging in to get back
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: there are a few checked, I'm at the monitor part atm
<Arwen> josh_, yes
<Arwen> fully
<matthew_w> Hey, I've been having problems with Java based applications since Edgy, is this a known issue, and is there a patch or a fix of some kind?
<josh_> are there any quarks about edgy i should know about?
<toastytaco> GaiaX11: Well I was using XP at the time and just a week ago I went straight to Linux...
<drkm> how do i disable cups?
<Arwen> josh_, nope, at least not CPU related
<josh_> sata2 support?
<fatalcure> raintheory: then it's not working.  It should bring up the login screen
<raintheory> when i ctrl-alt-backspace it works just how i want it to...   puts me back at a graphical login after switching xorg.conf files...   any other way i can do this?
<Arwen> drkm, sys > admin > services
<FSRxc> How do I add different monitor refresh frequencies?
<Arwen> josh_, full sata support, at least for intel mobos
<jeff_tx> well at least the xorg NV driver works.  will use that until i figure out why i can't get the module to load
<Arwen> josh_, do realize that most sata hdds are really pata with a converter built-in
<Arwen> so don't expect to see great performance
<josh_> yeah i know its not a scsi but its better then pata :P
<GaiaX11> toastytaco: Now you know. Don't buy anything from Dell (computers, laptops, etc...)
<drkm> Arwen: thanks
<Arigato> how do I clear terminal history?
<raintheory> i had this working before, but cant figure out what i did differently
<josh_> GaiaX11: or macs...
<josh_> Arigato: history clear
<Arwen> josh_, the transport doesn't determine your hdds speed, the limiting factor is your actual hdd
<Arwen> :-\
<toastytaco> GaiaX11: Ohhh yea ...It is just hard to find good hardware and software support for linux....
<cmt^^> what's a good forum to ask questions on ati and getting tv-output working?
<raintheory> lemme try one more thing, brb
<toastytaco> But I hate windows...
<Arwen> GaiaX11, Dell isn't that bad... I have one here - good performance for the price
<GaiaX11> josh_: That's right. If we don't buy from them. So, perhaps they will change their politics towards Open Source.
<Arwen> cheaper even if you get a Dell-N (N for no-windows)
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: can I PM you with a few lines from my terminal? I just got done with the config
<Arwen> !pastbin > yoshig3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !pastebin > yoshig3
<yoshig3> thanks arwen
<toastytaco> GaiaX11: I had the pinter installed one time but it kept on telling me to put A4 paper into the tray insted of US Letter paper...And I had all the settings set to US letter...???any comments
<GaiaX11> Arwen: They are changing, but it is still a long way. They are too nasty against open source. They like money as the "big guy" does
<josh_> anyone managed to get windows media player 9 installed on thier linux box?
<Arwen> GaiaX11, not really....
<josh_> i need it for running some apps in wine
<Arwen> GaiaX11, just because they don't provide linux support (they do support Red Hat) doesn't mean they're anti-oss
<josh_> and who has firefox 2.0?
<Arwen> josh_, me.... though the greatness is lost on me
<mt3_> How does network boot work. I mean if I link two computers together, how do I boot from an ISO on the second machine assuming the first one supports network booting?
<cntb> rotate nvidia mx200
<Arwen> mt3, you need to mount the iso with special network boot software on one machine and then set the first one's bios to use PXE
<josh_> me what Arwen? firefox or media player?
<mhiku> does portage support php6? and apache 2.3-2.4 svn builds?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36513/
<Arwen> josh_, firefox... WMP is junk in wine
<Arwen> besides, there's good alternatives to WMP
<josh_> yeah but i need it for certain wine compatible apps
<mt3_> Arwen: I'm not sure if the first machine uses PXE? It has the ability to boot from the network in its bios settings. The machine on which the ISO is is a Macintosh....
<fatalcure> mhiku: portage? perhaps you want #gentoo
<GaiaX11> Arwen: i Think you have to read more about the subject. And Red Hat is not as open as some people think.
<josh_> how did you get firefox installed?
<fatalcure> josh_: Edgy has FF2
<nomasteryoda> !firefoxo
<Arwen> josh_, no - you need some libs from it, wine provides its own WMP libs
<nomasteryoda> !firefox
<josh_> i downloaded the tarbell but couldn't manage the install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefoxo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Arwen> GaiaX11, err.... Red Hat is open, or at least all the FOSS parts are
<hdibani> does anybody have a tutorial on how to run ldap server on ubuntu?
<josh_> i have firefox, i want ff2
<mhiku> i mean does ubuntu support php and apache svn builds?
<josh_> but on still running dapper
<Arwen> josh_, add the backports repos
<Arwen> !repos | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<robdeman> heya all how do I open port 22 for SCP and stuff?
<wimpies> Hi all, I need some help with my upgrade from dapper to edgy
<fatalcure> robdeman: install the ssh package
<robdeman> ah
<gnomefreak> yoshig3: thats fine. it wrote it i think. im off for a while i have to eat dinner and go to store.
<GaiaX11> Arwen: Ok. go on using Dell. Buy it and recommend it. And you will be helping FOSS. Ok?
<robdeman> just ssh?
<tonyyarusso> robdeman: Installing the ssh server will set it up to listen on that port automatically.  Make sure you have port forwarding in your router too, if applicable.
<hdibani> openssh
<wimpies> First I got this error trying to run bootclean.sh which no longer exists
<robdeman> apt-get ssh?
<wimpies> this happens while booting
<fatalcure> robdeman: yep, it will bring the server (openssh-server) in with it
<tonyyarusso> robdeman: (ssh is a metapackage - it will get all you need, so yes)
<drkm> is there a way I can have my ctrl+v actually paste into terminal?
<Arwen> GaiaX11, find me a manufacturer that uses FOSS as default - that's commercial suicide
<robdeman> aah ok I understand
<tonyyarusso> drkm: Ctrl-Shift-V
<Music_Shuffle> drkm, ctrl+shift+v
<wimpies> drkm : use middle mouse button
<fatalcure> robdeman: sudo apt-get install ssh
<hdibani> apt-get install openssh
<kishan> hi can any one help i am unable to mount my swap pation
<Arwen> GaiaX11, and you can install whatever OS you want
<mt3_> Ok can anyone link me to anywhere I can learn about network booting a laptop off my Mac in a way that would allow the Mac to act like a CD for the laptop (which does support network booting) so I can install ubuntu from my Mac?
<drkm> thanks
<fatalcure> kishan: are you using the swapon command to do that?
<josh_> where can i get a list of repos?
<josh_> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<josh_> ive already added these
<wasp_ems> hello i am trying to mount an iso file can someone help? i am writing mount - t /source of file and when i press enter nothing happens..however if i try to add at then end a destination then i get a whole lot of commands like a manual
<hdibani> is there an easy way to run openldap server on ubuntu?
<Arwen> mt3, there's a #pxe
<mt3_> I'll try in there, thanks
<mt3_> #pxe
<fatalcure> mt3_: there are a few install methods on the wiki, hopefully something there will help ...
<fatalcure> !install | mt3_
<ubotu> mt3_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kitche> josh_: well what version of ubuntu you using since you just had to uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/source.list
<cmt^^> no ideas on the ati + tv-out issue huh? where can i find a forum to ask in?
<cmt^^> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Arwen> cmt^^, ubuntuforums.org
<cmt^^> :)
<josh_> dapper
<fatalcure> cmt^^: self service :)
<Arwen> forums are over-rated though, I've been ignored a lot
<Arwen> josh_, ?
<yoshig3> gnomefreak: you still there? what do I do after this?
<josh_> haven't went to edgy yet, i will once i build my new system in 4 days
<yoshig3> Hey guys, I just got done doing xorg config, what do I do now?
<robdeman> ah I really dumb Vi question.. qhen I enter : ... it actually shows a : instead of giving me the commandbox?
<Arwen> josh_, you're building your own computer? nice
<Arwen> yoshig3, reboot X
<kitche> robdeman: you mean at the bottom of vim?
<GaiaX11> Arwen: There isn't. But some are more friendly toward FOSS and others are much less. For example IBM, HP, Epson support FOSS.  Dell and Mac don't. So, instead of buying a Dell or Mac I would of course buy from the others. Dell computing market says: "We recommend WinXP"
<josh_> yeah, its cheaper that way :P
<fatalcure> robdeman: hit <ESC> to get out of insert mode
<robdeman> kitche: yes?
<yoshig3> arwen: alright, brb, gonna try
<Panagant> hi yall
<kitche> robdeman: that is the command box
<Music_Shuffle> josh_, only for the upper end ;P
<robdeman> kitche: It doesnt show up, itenters the :
<kitche> robdeman: if it shows : at the bottom of vim that is the comamdn box then you do q to quit and w to write
<Arwen> GaiaX11, and.... that would be a good thing for them to do
<Nego> hmm, new to this but, I get an error when I tru to run a program, saying it's ownded by root but started as my username
<peacekpr> anyone had a problem with gnome-cups-manager not starting in Edgy for AMD64?  I can't get gnome-cups-add or gnome-cups-manager to start!  I can access CUPS configuration via port 631, though
<josh_> thats why i have to build it Music_Shuffle  :) dell cant compete
<Music_Shuffle> Eww @ Dell. Definitely.
<Music_Shuffle> I did the same. ^_^
<Arwen> GaiaX11, you are free to order your Dell with FreeDOS instead of Windows. Or even RH
<robdeman> kitche: I know but the point is, It does not show the commandbox, it insert a : in the text
<kitche> robdeman: then hit esc
<Arwen> although, Dell's windows installs do suck...
<peacekpr> but i need to add a printer that is connected via usb to another edgy machine on the local network
<kitche> robdeman: then press :wq to write and quit
<peacekpr> in other words, the client computer won't start gnome-cups-manager... any ideas?
<Arwen> GaiaX11, btw, there's no company called "man"
<Arwen> "mac"*
<robdeman> kiche: ok it worked
<whyameye> how do I choose what user a cron job runs as?
<GaiaX11> Arwen: Of course. But, normal people are overwhelmed by their marketing and even if they buy a PC with linux, they take the machine to someone and ask then to format the HD and install a XP there.
<kitche> whyameye: you make the cronjob as that user
<tonyyarusso> whyameye: By putting it in the correct crontab
<fatalcure> whyameye: by running 'crontab -e' as that user
<ryanakca> my apt keeps sigsev'ing... I filed a bug report about it with the number 75273... how can I fix it
<Arwen> GaiaX11, and you have a problem with people choosing their OS? I use WinXP in addition to linux
<kitche> !offtopic|GaiaX11, Arwen
<ubotu> GaiaX11, Arwen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yoshig3> alright well
<yoshig3> Arwen: still laggy
<Arwen> kitche, thank you.... that was unnecessary though
<tim167> reproducable bug Openoffice Writer: copy a line of text, try to paste that into a Gaim conversation -> Openoffice Writer closes immediately! can anyone confirm this ?
<Arwen> yoshig3, mm.... there are sacrifices involved in F/OSS, lol
<kishan> Can any one help me with samba i am able to access my windows box from my ubuntu box but i am unable to access my ubuntu box from windows
<yoshig3> Arwen: what?
<fatalcure> !samba | kishan
<Arwen> tim167, heh... I don't use Gaim or OO.o, so sorry
<ubotu> kishan: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bjron> anyone know if there is a quick/easy way to temporarily disable the flash plugin from firefox?
<GaiaX11> Arwen: Let's quit this subject. You stay with your Dell and Mac. :-P
<brainsik> whyameye: /etc/crontab lets you specify a user
<Arwen> yoshig3, nvm
<brainsik> whyameye: # m h dom mon dow user    command
<yoshig3> Arwen: it's still laggy though...the graphics
<Arwen> GaiaX11, I don't have a mac... they suck (stopping though)
<lubix> i am a RUSSIAN!!
<yoshig3> windows still draw super slow
<brainsik> whyameye: man 5 crontab
<Arwen> yoshig3, hrmm.... you better ask someone else
<yoshig3> garg
<fatalcure> bjron: move libflashplayer.so out of /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<yoshig3> Anyone having this problem? Windows are drawing slow and laggy when trying to drag
<yoshig3> And they draw slow
<bjron> fatalcure, good call, thanks :)
<yoshig3> like minimizing or something
<meshyf> yoshig3: Try updating graphics
<fatalcure> bjron: np :)
<Arwen> yoshig3, ah yes - what graphics card and what driver?
<brainsik> yoshig3: are you sure you are using the right video driver?
<yoshig3> EVERYONE: Yes I'm using the right nVidia driver
<yoshig3> Arwen: GeForce4 MX 4000
<yoshig3> PCI
<Arwen> yoshig3, glxinfo | grep direct
<Arwen> yoshig3, some older NVidia's require legacy support
<yoshig3> on some webpage it said it wasn't legacy, but lemme check
<kitche> yoshig3: that card doesn't need legacy drivers sicne geforce 2 isn't even legacy yet
<yoshig3> Arwen: Says yes direct rendering
<Arwen> yoshig3, glxgears -printfps - tell me how many?
<AngryElf> is thereis there a command that does the equivolent of crtl+alt+backspace?
<ThePub> what's the dpkg command to tell me what package owns a file?
<cmt^^> Arwen - noone here seems to be able to help, so what am I supposed to do?
<Arwen> AngryElf, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Arwen> cmt^^, with? sorry, lol
<LjL> ThePub: dpkg -S
<yoshig3> Arwen: 6067 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1213.262 FPS
<cmt^^> Arwen - my ati + tv-out problems..
<LjL> ThePub: or use apt-file if you don't have that package installed
<Arwen> cmt^^, try the forum.... the guys here aren't actually that uber
<whyameye> brainsik: yes sorry. Silly question and thanks for the responses though.
<Arwen> yoshig3, ok, performance is normal.... are you using xgl/beryl/compiz?
<ThePub> LjL: thanks
<brainsik> ThePub: dpkg -S file
<yoshig3> Arwen: No, fresh install
<brainsik> ooops, slow on the uptake here :-)
<Arwen> yoshig3, how slow is it? absurdly or kinda/
<yoshig3> Arwen: I feel like I'm running windows XP with no graphics card, that's how slow.
<xzela> bummer
<robdeman> so I have installed vnc4server
<yoshig3> Arwen: It shouldn't be drawing slowly anyway, I have a 2.4Ghz
<robdeman> is there any control panel where I can see what services are running, disable them etc?
<Arwen> yoshig3, hrmm........ glxinfo | grep vendor - and CPU isn't relevant to graphics
<Arwen> robdeman, system > admin > services
<Arwen> robdeman, sudo apt-get install bum if you want better control
<martin__> #ubuntu-de
<yoshig3> Arwen: NVIDIA Corporation
<Arwen> yoshig3, ok, your drivers are correct... have you tried a restart?
<batman> #easyubuntu
<lubix> i am back
<yoshig3> Arwen: yes of course
<Arwen> yoshig3, your problem is outside my ability to solve, sorry :-(
<yoshig3> Arwen: damn
<Arwen> and I have to leave now, so sorry... I'm sure if you wait someone will help you
<yoshig3> Arwen: It's just windows drawing slow, that's it
<yuv656> is there a better way to see my memory usage on the command line than the 'free' shell command, it's giving incorrect values?
<batman> hey will someone help me? 1st day ever using linux
<xzela> yoshig3: I have seen that in a normal install of ubuntu, i think that just might be how it is
<Music_Shuffle> batman, with?
<yoshig3> xzela: really?
<Music_Shuffle> xzela, what what is?
<yoshig3> xzela: that sucks...
<kerwonz> wher can i download the kernel for packages for 2.6.18
<batman> well i download an mpg file
<batman> and i cant play it
<brainsik> yuv656: why do you think they are incorrect?
<yoshig3> xzela: as long as I have system performance though
<yoshig3> batman: get VLC
<xzela> yoshig3: though after i installed beryl it seemed to draw the windows much faster
<yuv656> brainsik: because my system monitor is reporting a third of what free is reporting
<yoshig3> batman: go to add/remove programs
<yoshig3> so xgl and beryl?
<Music_Shuffle> Or mplayer.
<yoshig3> xzela: will you message me please?
<drkm> am i looking in the wrong place, or in 'Computer' is there a place I look to find out my HD used space and total space?
<batman> yup
<MrKeuner> hi, I am using syndaemon to disable the touchpad on my laptop when a key on keyboard is pressed to prevent small accidents while typing. It is pretty a good utility, however when I need to use alt key for example together with touchpad it causes problems. is there a way to take some keys out of syndaemon's domain?
<batman> then
<brainsik> yuv656: well, there are different ways of claiming "free" memory. free gives you a few different interpretrations.
<yoshig3> music_shuffle I can't get rythmbox to play anything, it's pretty useless and won't let me uninstall
<flodine> anyone know why firefox wont refresh on a sports page update?
<schisms> xmms
<schisms> ?
<batman> go at add/remove programs and then what?
<schisms> Try xmms music player.
<yuv656> brainsik: can i get the value that system monitor displays on the command line?
<schisms> I think you have to uninstall it from synaptic.
<batman> n then what?
<kitche> yuv656: you will always get incorrect values since free estimates the free ram
<Jaak> where do i find the apps that autostart on startup (apache mysql) how do i disable them?
<ubun> if rthymbox isnt playin anything it's because you havent installed the codecs and libs you need
<yoshig3> xzela: will you message me please? I tried messaging you....I want your help
<xzela> yoshig3: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<chris__> yuv656: cat /proc/meminfo
<brainsik> yuv656: can you paste your free output? (don't do it here, use something like http://pastebin.ca/)
<Music_Shuffle> Jaak, under Gnome?
<schisms> ubun's right.
<yoshig3> batman: add/remove programs then go to sound, then VLC
<xzela> yoshig3: I'm not sure if i can walk you through an install of beryl
<yoshig3> batman: it's the best I could find so far
<yoshig3> xzela: really? Crap
<yuv656> chris_: thanks
<schisms> I could.
<robdeman> so folks, port 5900 is always open b/c of Ubuntu's 'remote desktop' stuff which is actually VNC?
<schisms> PM me if it's acceptable.
<yuv656> brainsik: i'll quickly try chris_'s suggestion first
<yoshig3> xzela: I want the help XD lol I couldn't figure it out the first time
<batman> i dont see VLC under sound
<robdeman> this is indepent from the vnc4server I want to install?
<xzela> yoshig3: The link i sent helped me install it
<schisms> I can help you install beryl.
<yoshig3> should I install beryl or Xgl?
<yuv656> batman: use the synaptic package manger
<brainsik> yuv656: free parses /proc/meminfo
<schisms> Beryl.
<n8k99> batman vlc should be under multimedia
<Jaak> Music_Shuffle, yes?
<schisms> It's easier on the system.
<kitche> yoshig3: well considering beryla nd XGL are two different things
<fatalcure> robdeman: yes, if you have enabled it via Sys -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop
<kitche> yoshig3: I would say install both
<schisms> Beryl runs a lot smoother.
<sethk> robdeman, if you run vnc, then vnc is running.
<Music_Shuffle> Jaak, System -> Preferences -> Session -> Startup Programs tab and edit there.
<yoshig3> kitche: why both?
<schisms> You should try out both.
<dv_> yoshig3, do you have a nvidia card?
<yoshig3> dv_: yes
<kitche> yoshig3: XGL is a server beryl is a window manager two different things
<dv_> then forget XGL
<fatalcure> robdeman: yes, vnc4server won't run on any ports until you tell it to
<dv_> use the new drivers
<kerwonz> somebody can help me where  can i download the linux image 2.6.18?
<kitche> !nvidia9|yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<chris__> yuv656: have you also tried the 'top' command?
<fatalcure> !info linux-generic feisty
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<sethk> kerwonz, I've only seen source for 2.6.18; I don't think there is an ubuntu package for it yet.
<fatalcure> pfft
<yuv656> chris_: i'm parsing the output of a pipe, so i don't think a command like top that changes dynamically would work?
<tonyyarusso> fatalcure: The bot doesn't know devel versions (they move way to fast to keep track of anyway)
<toastytaco> Is there another pinter manager for ubuntu??????] 
<tonyyarusso> fatalcure: packages.ubuntu.com still works
<yoshig3> kitche: I already have drivers, I'm not that dumb lol. BUT, which should I install? XGL or BERYL? And, should I install both?!
<sethk> toastytaco, another than what?  there are at least three that I know of
<fatalcure> tonyyarusso: k, vmt
<dv_> yoshig3,  essentially, beryl is a window/compositing manager that renders the windows using opengl. it needs ext_texture_from_pixmap (an opengl extension) for this. xgl provides it, aiglx provides it. but nvidia provides it out-of-the-box, so no need for xgl or aiglx.
<schisms> Beryl.
<batman> i cant find VLC under add/remove programs or synpatic
<kitche> yoshig3: well with the drivers that come with edgy you need XGL
<schisms> Aiglx is already installed.
<tonyyarusso> !universe | batman
<ubotu> batman: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<yoshig3> dv_: so I just need beryl?
<schisms> Yeah.
<dv_> yep
<schisms> Need help installing it?
<dv_> if you have the newest nvidia drivers (the 9629 ones or newer)
<schisms> I've done it like 10 times.
<yoshig3> dv_: but what if I have the supported drivers installed?
<Psykovsky> is there any Shell coder that could help me with simple shell script issue?
<yoshig3> dv_: I dont' have the beta's
<toastytaco> I am tring to configure my dell 3100cn other than to print to A4 paper and the settings in the manager does not seem to work.
<dv_> yoshig3, they arent beta
<dv_> 9631 are stable
<dv_> 9742 are beta
<kerwonz> sethk: damnn it :/ i have a problem with alsa and the kernel 2.6.18 only fix it... well i need to make it manually ? :/
<yoshig3> dv_: how do I check my version?
<drkm> how do I change the default program some file extensions use?
<sethk> kerwonz, yes, but that's not difficult to do
<Panagant> ;o;
<brainsik> Psykovsky: what's the prob?
<Panagant> oo
<dv_> yoshig3, basically the ubuntu ones are still 8xxx
<tom_kelleher> could somebody please help me fix my sources list
<yoshig3> dv_: but how do I check my verison?
<dv_> so you need to install them manually
<dv_> yoshig3, how did you install them before?
<fatalcure> !defaultapp | drkm
<ubotu> drkm: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<yoshig3> dv_: don't remember, I think from terminal
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: put it on a pastebin
<dv_> ..
<dv_> using synaptic?
<dv_> or apt-get?
<Panagant> lol
<yoshig3> dv_: there's no way to check my version?
<drkm> fatalcure: what is Nautilus?
<yoshig3> dv_: using apt-get I think
<dv_> then they are 8xxx ones
<Music_Shuffle> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<dv_> search in the forums for installation guides,
<fatalcure> drkm: the Gnome file manager (what is run when you select things from the Places menu)
<dv_> they cover uninstalling the old ones
<Panagant> cho
<yoshig3> dv_: I don't think I wanna use the guides, they always mess me up
<dv_> (please, could anyone add the newest nvidia drivers to the repository?)
<Psykovsky> brainsik, private chat...
<dv_> yoshig3, there is no other way.
<drkm> fatalcure: thanks
<yoshig3> dv_: will you just tell me how to find my version?
<fatalcure> drkm: yw :)
<kerwonz> sethk: but where can i see what drivers i need too?
<dv_> oh, well, you can wait for the newest drivers to be added to the repository.
<fatalcure> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<dv_> yoshig3, it doesnt matter, they are definitely 8xxx ones
<sethk> kerwonz, you can use your current configuration
<robdeman> and how do I terminate a shell?
<xzela> yoshig3: version for what?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: are you not seeing my messages to you?
<yoshig3> dv_: Do you not konw how to find your version?
<kerwonz> sethk: how?
<sethk> kerwonz, change only what needs to be changed (if anything)
<dv_> there is no sure way to do that
<fatalcure> robdeman: <CTRL>D
<Psykovsky> brainsik seems that I dont...
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  http://pastebin.ca/276101
<yoshig3> xzela: my nvidia driver versions
<sethk> kerwonz, in /boot. there is a file configXXXXXXXXX, where the XXXXXXXXXXX is the kernel version
<brainsik> weird
<robdeman> fatalcure: Can I terminate another shell?
<kerwonz> sethk: i dont need change anything, so is only a path applied in the new alsa.
<dv_> oh, try sudo apt-cache show nvidia-glx
<Music_Shuffle> robdeman, exit works too. ;P
<sethk> kerwonz, you copy that file into the kernel source root directory with the name .config
<robdeman> fatalcure: like from another user?
<sethk> kerwonz, ok, then it's really simple
<toastytaco> I have the drivers for my dell 3100cn (PPD and XML) and when I install them and set the settings to print regular US Letter it always prints A4 format...anyone can help me please..
<dv_> there you see Installed-verson: 8xxx
<kerwonz> sethk: thanks
<sethk> kerwonz, copy in that file, named to .config.   then do    make oldconfig
<xzela> yoshig3: hmm, not sure, don't use nVidia
<dv_> just as I said over and over
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  that's my source list if you could please help
<flodine> does anyone know why firefox wont refresh a page?
<sethk> kerwonz, then make, then as root make install
<fatalcure> robdeman: you can kill it if you know the process number the command 'ps aux' helps with that
<schisms> Try epiphany, flodine.
<drkm> fatalcure: I just did what it suggested for Nautilus but when I reopen the video, it opens in the old default player.. ?
<cmt^^> anyone with an ati-card here who has managed to get tv-out working properly?
<yuv656> brainsik: i've checked, i see /proc/meminfo is the same as free. so how do i get the user memory shown in the system monitor?
<sethk> kerwonz, you'll get a few questions about a handful of new configuration options, just hit enter to take the defaults
<yoshig3> dv_: "1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1"
<wasp_ems> anyone know what trailing backslash is?
<dv_> 8xxx, as I said.
<yoshig3> dv_: so these are old, so how do I install the new ones?
<brainsik> yuv656: one sec, i'm helping Psykovsky
<dv_> -> search a guide.
<yuv656> ok
<sethk> wasp_ems, a backslash at the end of a string
<dv_> I do not remember the exact steps
<dv_> but I got them from a guide
<dv_> note, you HAVE to uninstall the current ones
<wasp_ems> sethk, i get it when i press tab to continue a path..why does it come up?
<Psykovsky> brainsik you can see what I wrote in private chat?
<dv_> the problem is that this removes the restricted_modules package, which includes stuff for wifi drivers etc. as well
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: wow, that is some sources.list file.  What problem are you experiencing?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: yeah i saw it.. that script is working fine for me
<robdeman> ok kool
<sethk> wasp_ems, probably because there is a space at the end of the file name, and you are really seeing  backslash space
<brainsik> Psykovsky: how are you running it?
<fatalcure> drkm: where are you opening the video from?
<robdeman> I installed vnc over ssh (followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH) and now I am getting a greyish desktop with nothing on it?
<dv_> yoshig3, this is why I recommend to look for a guide
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  every time I refresh my sources, or try to update, or install a new app I get a ton of errors
<dv_> in the forums
<drkm> fatalcure: double clicking the video on my desktop
<Psykovsky> brainsik: it's a big script emulating telnet server, running it via netcat
<sethk> robdeman, vnc performance is so bad that it tries to eliminate as much from the display as possible
<dv_> btw. which nvidia card do you have?
<sethk> robdeman, vnc is rarely the best way to do something
<brainsik> Psykovsky: what shell is parsing it?
<robdeman> sethk: it looks more like there is no desktop or something?
<robdeman> should I go for xmdcp?
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  not to mention when I try to use apps like easy Ubuntu I have errors when trying to install the DVD stuff
<brk3> could anyone tell me how to not make the screen lock when i close the lid of my laptop?
<yuv656> robdeman: you can do practically anything using shell commands over ssh?
<yoshig3> dv_: "http://albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_edgy.html" will this work?
<sethk> robdeman, I would go for xdmcp, if that's an option, definitely.  the performance is excellent, just as if you are on the machine locally
<Psykovsky> brainsik: sh 3.1
<MistaED> hey all, would anyone know if grub could boot a root filesystem from an image file? like have an ext3 partition contain an image formatted in ext3 with the filesystem inside, like an image from vmware/qemu?
<Kazero> So I want to put ubuntu on my hard drive, but I have too much stuff so I cant format, and the partition manager says "unable to resize/delete partition". What do I do?
<ryanakca> my apt keeps sigsev'ing... I filed a bug report about it with the bug number of 75273... how can I fix it?
<robdeman> yuv656: Im really trying to get a remote desktop :)
<schisms> Kazero
<schisms> How much space do you have?
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: i'm not suprised.  You should really only keep Ubuntu repos enabled for (dist-)upgrades and only enable others when you want to install something in particular from them.  Having so many repos enabled means that clashes between them are almost inevitable.
<MistaED> like could i do "root=UUID=hexnumber/rootimagefile ?
<yuv656> ok then
<sethk> MistaED, if the image is formatted in a way that grub understands, which means as an initramfs (or the older initrd)
<Kazero> schisms: Its a 250gb HD with 113gb free
<fatalcure> drkm: hm, that should work :/
<schisms> Wow
<brainsik> yuv656: i'm not sure what you mean by "user memory" -- you want a sum of all the memory used by a specific user?
<schisms> I have no clue.
<kerwonz> sethk: thanks ;))
<dv_> hmm
<schisms> Did you try shrinking it?
<dv_> this should do
<brk3> anyone know how to just make ubuntu do nothing when i close the lid of my laptop..?
<toastytaco> SO No one can help me then????
<dv_> I followed a different guide though
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  yea, that makes sense. The list is like that because I had some help installing Nvidia drivers and Beryl last night
<schisms> There's probably a way to disable standby.
<brainsik> Psykovsky: do you mean bash?
<dv_> amaranth's, but his mirror is down, so its useless now
<brk3> at the moment its locking the screen so i have to put in my password to unlock
<brainsik> Psykovsky: invoked as /bin/sh ??
<drkm> fatalcure: if i right click it says 'Play in Movie Player' and under that it says 'Open With VLC'... I want VLC open it lol
<yuv656> brainsik: my system monitor displays "User Memory" of 500MB but free says 1.4GB is "used" and about 100MB free..
<Psykovsky> yes
<yuv656> 500MB in use that is
<MistaED> sethk: ok does initramfs boot the fileystem via the fstab? if that's the case then i guess it would work then, i want to store the /boot directly on the drive
<Psykovsky> brainsik:  #!/bin/sh
<sethk> MistaED, you can do that, but in two stages.  use an initramfs file system to get enough of a system up and running to mount the real file system; I guess you mean you want to do a loopback mount
<brainsik> yuv656: paste the output of free to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, the second line may be what you are looking for
<robdeman> how do I start/stop a service?
<POCHTA> help me please Z173021656767 web mony 0.3$
<POCHTA> help me please Z173021656767 web mony 0.3$
<robdeman> (sorry 4 asking so much, but you are a great help all)
<brainsik> Psykovsky: what does 'ls -l /bin/sh' say?
<robdeman> high learning curve here :)
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: i'd suggest commenting out everything from Seveas' packages (line 51) down
<Psykovsky> bash
<Psykovsky> brainsik: bash
<robdeman> there is no 'service' command
<POCHTA> help me please Z173021656767 web mony 0.3$
<sethk> MistaED, after you get the real root file system mounted you use either pivot_root or chroot to make it the current root file system
<MistaED> sethk: indeed, i wanted to do the ubuntu boot from usb disk but have a 10gb image of ubuntu's root filesystem stored on the drive instead of the actual partition being the filesystem, and just have /boot open
<robdeman> fedore used 'service httpd stop' etc
<yuv656> brainsik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36518/
<yuv656> brainsik: that seems like the correct value on the second line, yes :)
<brainsik> Psykovsky: does that code snippet you pasted to me work for you? by itself?
<fatalcure> robdeman: 'sudo invoke-rc.d <service> stop'
<MistaED> sethk: cool, sounds like something fun to do today :)
<brainsik> yuv656: that's the number you really care about
<sethk> MistaED, yes, it's a bit tricky to get it set up, not really difficult
<Psykovsky> brainsik I'll paste my code to same pastebin you gave url to, and give it to you...
<yuv656> brainks: thanks!
<yuv656> brainsik*
<brainsik> yuv656: glad to help
<sholden> is there a new PLF repo for codecs?  The one I have listed is giving me 404
<peacekpr> Does anyone here have any experience getting the printing system to work in Edgy (AMD64) ?
<Kazero> how do you use the terminal command killall when a program freezes?
<peacekpr> I am dumbfounded at this point as to why I cannot print
<mnoir> Kazero: you start with > man killall
<zero-1> does anyone know a free PHP IDE ?
<Kazero> > man killall?
<mnoir> and you understand what it can do
<robdeman> zero-1: Eclipse-PHP
<zero-1> Eclipse keeps crushing and wont let me work
<ibb> bluefish, php ide
<zero-1> yea I have it
<zero-1> but it keeps closing it self
<yoshig3> dv_: how do I uninstall my drivers?
<robdeman> the vnc works but my desktop shows only a terminal window?
<fatalcure> Kazero: you need to determine the executable that is running.  For example 'killall firefox-bin' (for firefox)
<robdeman> should I 'bind' tighvncserver to X11 desktop or something like that
<zero-1> bluefish supports php ???
<dv_> yoshig3, look in the guide you found
<MSTK> hey all
<drkm> is it safe to remove totem even though it says it will remove 'ubuntu-desktop' ?
<tonyyarusso> drkm: Yes.
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<drkm> ok thanks
<fatalcure> robdeman: that howto on the forums did look very good: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&highlight=vnc+xdmcp
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  wow, I started commenting those lines out, but I just realized how many there is...
<mnoir> in other words, it is a bad idea to remove it since you will never remember to put it back
<robdeman> fatalcure: yes did not try it, I tried that VNCoverSSH tutorual
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: perhaps take a copy and just delete the lines :)  I have never seen a sources.list like that before :)
<robdeman> ok I iwll try this one
<MSTK> I'm a new convert from windows.  can anyone recommend me a good media player/organizer similar to WinAmp/iTunes that plays videos and has iPod support?
<MSTK> I've been using rhythmbox, but it doesn't play videos =/
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  lol there wouldn't happen to be a good list I could copy on line or something?
<jwhitlark> anyone know a workaround for the 2GB file size limit in apache2?  Or the best way to compile 2.2 on dapper?
<Music_Shuffle> MSTK, amarok, but no vids.
<MSTK> yeah, that's the main problem I've been stumbling into
<kitche> MSTK: amarok(kde) or banshee(Gnome)
<fatalcure> robdeman: ah, kk.  If security is an issue then VNCoverSSH would be better.
<tonyyarusso> mnoir: Something like that ;)  I usually do clean installs rather than upgrades anyway, so it matters less, but having the disk space I usually don't remove things.
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: lines 1 to 49 of yours :)
<MistaED> MSTK: can't just use totem for video, separate from the music player?
<robdeman> fatalcure: yes.. I tried it but it looks like it has some empty desktop not the Ubuntu one
<yoshig3> dv_: it doesn't say how to uninstall my drivers in the guide
<yoshig3> dv_: any ideas?
<mnoir> tonyyarusso: yeah - me too - though I seem to be one of the few who got a clean system upgrading 6.06 to 6.10
<MistaED> i think maybe the democracy player can do it all, but i've never used that
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  lol okay I'm just deleting those lines then
<MSTK> Mistaed: excuse me for being ignorant, but, "Totem"?
<dv_> oh
<dv_> well it does
<MistaED> MSTK: sorry, "the movie player" is really called totem player ;)
<MSTK> ah
<MSTK> heh
<drkm> when using apt-get.. how do i get it to reinstall what i select?
<dv_> look for the line with apt-ger --purge remove
<MSTK> well, movie player doesn't update to the iPod =/
<Music_Shuffle> MSTK, amarok does.
<MSTK> but it doesn't support videos
<fatalcure> robdeman: yes, that's an issue with what is started when the X session starts.  Unfortunately I don't have much expertise with that.
<kitche> MSTK: to use ipod video on linux it will be hard due to the DRM
<MistaED> MSTK: like put videos onto the ipod? i'd like a solution like that
<robdeman> agg ok
<yoshig3> dv_: I lied
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  my source list now looks like this : http://pastebin.ca/276115
<yoshig3> dv_: my fault
<MSTK> my videos don't have DRM
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<MSTK> yeah, using an iPod video on Linux.  I guess that's my main problem
<MSTK> I can always use the manual loaders
<MSTK> but I was hoping for something that also works as a media player too
<MistaED> MSTK: i have an ipod video which has never played a video, haha
<MistaED> which kinda sucks, i'd like to from linux
<MSTK> you can, I think
<MSTK> with this one stand-alone program
<Psykovsky> brainsik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36521/
<MSTK> but it's for loading and unloading only
<brainsik> Psykovsky: ok
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: trim, taught and teriffic! :)  One thing I've just realised, having edgy-proposed enabled means that you will be getting beta versions of updated to Edgy (ie. helping the devs make sure that a proposed update isn't going to cause havok).  Might be worth commenting out those 2 lines if stability is highly important to you.
<fatalcure> *updates
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: sorry, 4 lines
<funkyHat> I'm trying to sign a file with my PGP key, so I right click on the file and click sign, I get a dialog that says 'Couldn't load keys' 'End of file'
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  oh, yea, I think I'll keep the stable stuff. thanks lol.
<MSTK> so noone has any ideas for a linux winamp/itunes like media player that syncs video? (to an iPod)
<peacekpr> Has anyone had serious issues with the print server in Edgy?  I get "unable to connect to server" when I execute the command "lpq"
<funkyHat> Is this a known bug?
<dope> if i reinstall xp will it mess up the bootloader and i'll lose ubuntu?
<funkyHat> MSTK, I believe amaroK and gtkPod both do that...
<kitche> dope: you would have to reinstall grub
<dope> just grub?
<dang`r`us> hello there. I'm running edgy eft with the ati binary drivers, and the last system update (which contained an update for xorg) killed 3d acceleartion for me: (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Psykovsky> brainsik: at the end I wrote how does it start via netcat, it binds to 224 port, and listens like a simple telnet server...
<kitche> dope: yes if you don't delete the ubuntu partition
<MSTK> funkyhat: Amarok doesn't play Video, if I recall correctly
<funkyHat> dope, it will mess up the bootloader, but that's relatively simple to fix, you won't loose ubuntu unless XP takes it upon itself to overwrite your ubuntu partitions
<brainsik> Psykovsky: does the script run fine from the command line or is broken there to?
<carzzz215> does anyone know why I get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when I try to compile my alsa sound driver?
<moshe> hello
<funkyHat> MSTK, I know, but iirc it will still sync it to an iPod... might be wrong though, I don't own an iPod or use amaroK personally ;)
<Psykovsky> brainsik: what do you mean?
<kitche> dang`r`us: well considering that ATI binary drives never worked with AIGLX I see that as not a problem
<dope> ok cool.  the install disc installed grub the first time.  is grub relatively easy to reinstall?
<fatalcure> carzzz215: install build-essential
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  this better? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36522/
<brainsik> Psykovsky: what happens you just run ./servas.sh
<MSTK> yeah, Amark has fine iPod syncing
<kitche> !grub|dope
<ubotu> dope: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MSTK> but it won't do videos, I think
<moshe> what do I need to do to be able to access a computer on my network using its hostname instead of its ip address?
<carzzz215> fatalcure, from synaptic?
<dang`r`us> kitche, well, I'm not really using aiglx, but it's the only (EE) line from Xorg.log
<fatalcure> carzzz215: yep
<dang`r`us> and until the update 3d acceleration worked ...
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: looks good
<brainsik> Psykovsky: interesting .. it works fine for me from the command line but not in netcat... okay.
<funkyHat> dope, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kitche> dang`r`us: yeah it's an error but ATI binary never used aiglx it's enabled by default in edgy, but do glxinfo|grep rendering and see what it says
<Psykovsky> brainsik: it reacts to "exit" OK, but I need it to react when it's working from netcat
<dope> ok awesome, thx a ton
<brainsik> Psykovsky: okay, i'm looking into ti
<drkm> I've just installed VLC to stream my movies on sites and described on ubuntuguide but when I go to a site with a video it just says 'No Video'.. does anyone know how to have it select VLC to play it?
<dang`r`us> kitche, mesa
<kitche> dang`r`us: glxinfo|grep vendor see if it's still using the ATI binary drivers
<lambo4jos> i am trying to checkout a subversion project onto my windows laptop; a project that exists on an ubuntu remote desktop.  the two computers are connected through a netgear router and cable internet.  can anyone help?
<dang`r`us> kitche, server vendor: SGI, client vendor: ATI, opengl vendor: mesa project
<kitche> lambo4jos: that's doesn't really explain what error you are getting
<kitche> dang`r`us: ok it seems like you have to enable direct rendering
<Kazer0> Does anyone know of how I can get my ubuntu live CD to read and write on my NTFS partitions? It wont let me resize, and I want to use Ubuntu for downloading
<kitche> dang`r`us: see what driver your xorg.conf is using by looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dang`r`us> kitche, fglrx
<tim167> what's good video editing program? (for importing from mini-dv camera and basic editing) thanks!
<dang`r`us> kitche, just a second, I'm beginning to suspect that the upgrade has changed my xorg.conf, I'll just copy an old one over there
<zac1> How do you mount an Mp3 player?
<neruatix> tim167: kino
<dang`r`us> zac1, usually just plug it in
<Joeshmo> so i have nvidia-glx-legacy installed and working but winecfg says it cant find glx
<Joeshmo> anyone know what is wrong?
<keeganX> Why can't I install the totem-xine-firefox-plugin on Edgy?  When I try to install it, it says totem-mozilla is already installed.
<zac1> that dosn't work
<tim167> neruatix: thanks
<kitche> zac1: what kind of mp3 player is it just a usb type or a hard drive?
<neruatix> tim167: there is a better program, but i can't remember the name, perhaps a search thorugh synaptics will help :)
<zac1> usb
<brainsik> Psykovsky: this is very weird
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  great, I don't think I have any errors with my sources now. Except easyUbuntu still won't download the DVD stuff, says there is a 404 with the source. Is that because I don't have the source in my list, or because they are down.
<Psykovsky> brainsik: I need to do a log server for my companies phone calls statistics, it has a hardware router who connects to telnet server and sends calling info line by line...
<neruatix> tim167: but i guess kino works for basic editing, even though i've never used it really :P
<kitche> zac1: well that didn't really anwser my question, sicne my ipod is usb but it's hard drive one but it should be automounted if it's just a flash one
<Psykovsky> brainsik: if you know any easyer way to do it, you could share :)
<Music_Shuffle> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<zac1> flash
<Joeshmo> anyone know why winecfg would report no glx
<brainsik> Psykovsky: yeah, the weird thing is this works from the command line, but not when execute by netcat .. i'm still debugging it, i'm not stumped yet.
<kitche> zac1: check dmesg to see if anything is in there about your mp3 player
<Joeshmo> can anyone here me
<zac1> !mp3 player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Joeshmo: you might not have glx module enabled
<Softly> hi
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: sorry, i don't know how easyubuntu works.  It does have its own channel.  What "DVD stuff" are you looking for?
<tim167> neruatix: the problem with synaptic is I cant search for description, only by name and the term 'video' doesnt show 'Kino' obviously
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  libdvdcss2
<kitche> keeganX: you need to remove xine-mozilla since totem-xine-firefox-plugin conflict with each other
<neruatix> hmm, you can search for description?
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: ah, sec...
<tim167> neruatix: if I search by description synaptic takes an infinitely long time to search
<jpopesku> could someone direct me to a good mp3 (mainly ID3 tags) channel/server...?
<neruatix> oh, just wait :)
<keeganX> Alrighty thanks
<zac1> kitche: Yes there is!
<brainsik> Psykovsky: oooh, i have a theory about this! a few more tests.
<keeganX> kitche: there is no xine-mozilla package I have installed
<Psykovsky> brainsik: but they won't solve my problems, will they?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: yes, they will :-)
<kitche> keeganX: hmm odd since it says that it is ?
<dang`r`us> kitche, old config solved my problem, thanks for offering help though
<Psykovsky> brainsik: would be great :)
<kitche> zac1: then it's most likely mounted already check /media
<kitche> zac1: or type mount and see what's mounted
<keeganX> I did sudo aptitude search xine and that package never showed up
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: It's available in Seveas' repository, but you can get it directly from (for example) here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<zac1> kitche: not there!
<tim167> anyone have this problem with synaptic on ubuntu edgy ? "search by name or description" takes forever...can only do search by name effectively
<brainsik> Psykovsky: got it
<Kazer0> Can anyone tell me how to read and write to an ntfs partition from the live cd?
<wasp_ems> has anyone installed warcraft 3?
<keeganX> If I can't get totem xine is there a way to make gxine embedded when I play videos instead of popping out
<kitche> zac1: mount doesn't say something like /dev/sdX
<brainsik> Psykovsky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36525/
<zac1> kitche: no
<brainsik> Psykovsky: so, it's an encoding issue
<tim167> Kazer0: i dont know how you do that, but someone did tell me that writing to ntfs on linux is experimental and not recommended if you dont want to risk data loss
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  thanks your a life saver
<Kr3w> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: np :)
<brainsik> Psykovsky: telnet sends \r\n but your script is looking for \n at the end of the word "exit", i can come up with a fix for this, or you can now that you know what the problem is. up to you.
<kitche> zac1: then it seems like you need to manually mount it with sudo mount /dev/sdXc where X is a or b and c would be 1 most likely
<Psykovsky> brainsik: thanks, I'll try to solve it...
<peacekpr> i can't seem to be able to access the printing server in Edgy (AMD64) except through http://localhost:631
<carzzz215> fatalcure, ok...well i got passed that error, and now i have a new one...now i have these permission denied errors and i don't know why cause i used sudo
<brainsik> Psykovsky: did that make sense? i'd maybe use grep to test.
<zac1> kitche:can't find sdac
<peacekpr> lpstat, lpr, lpq are "unable to connect to server" ... i can't print from any applications
<fatalcure> carzzz215: put them on a pastebin
<Psykovsky> brainsik that could be because I'm testing it from windows machine...
<brainsik> Psykovsky: and by the way, if possible, you probably shouldn't run that as root :-)
<jpatota> whats a good software raid management utility
<fatalcure> peacekpr: is CUPS running - 'sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart'
<fatalcure> ?
<zac1> 8-)
<Psykovsky> brainsik I cant bind ports to listen from lower user
<cmt^^> how do I unpack .rar-files in ubuntu edgy?
<peacekpr> fatalcure, yes
<Psykovsky> brainsik plus it will run in inner network, not reachable from outside
<kitche> zac1: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mp3 you ight have to do mkdir /media/mp3
<brainsik> Psykovsky: i'm using a Mac, so it might be part of the telnet spec
<cmt^^> !compression
<fatalcure> !rar | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Kr3w> ive install ubuntu everything work fine but when i try to boot it stuck at "waiting for root file system" ive already try to put noacpi in the boot but it doesnt work help me please.
<brainsik> Psykovsky: regardless, your app should be agnostic to the line endings
<robdeman> ehrm
<robdeman> how do I remove a directory and all of its contents?
<peacekpr> fatalcure, it's strange... i can manipulate cups through the HTTP interface
<robdeman> ?
<robdeman> I can do a delete parents... but why would I want to do that
<kitche> robdeman: be careful with this command but rm -rf dir>
<peacekpr> but that's it... no gnome-cups-add or gnome-cups-manager... no lpstat, lpr, lpq, etc
<carzzz215> fatalcure, ok...it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36527/
<Kr3w> ive install ubuntu everything work fine but when i try to boot it stuck at "waiting for root file system" ive already try to put noacpi in the boot but it doesnt work help me please.
<fatalcure> peacekpr: oh yes, that was a silly question of mine :/
<peacekpr> kinda dead in the water... i've reinstalled a lot of cups packages and printer drivers
<robdeman> thanks
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure ;  do you know if it would be possible to make it so if I right click on the desktop that I would have option to open a terminal
<zac1> kitche: special device does not exist
<cmt^^> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Kr3w> ive install ubuntu everything work fine but when i try to boot it stuck at "waiting for root file system" ive already try to put noacpi in the boot but it doesnt work help me please.
<peacekpr> and through the HTTP interface, i've managed to even install my network printer on my other edgy machine in the other room
<peacekpr> but i can't print to it ;-/
<zac1> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<degantyll> Can someone please send me a stock sources.list?
<Kr3w> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fatalcure> carzzz215: what was the command that was run?
<Jordan_U> !easysource | degantyll
<ubotu> degantyll: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<kitche> zac1: type in here what command you are using exactly
<carzzz215> fatalcure, i ran "./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install"
<Kr3w> ive install ubuntu everything work fine but when i try to boot it stuck at "waiting for root file system" ive already try to put noacpi in the boot but it doesnt work help me please.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<degantyll> Jordan_U, thank you
<zac1> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mp3
<kitche> !repeat|Kr3w
<ubotu> Kr3w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Groovebot> when is Sex-Crazed Pig supposed to come out?
<fatalcure> carzzz215: make install needs to be run with sudo
<Kr3w> or maybe u can SAY that u don't have any answer
<kitche> zac1: ok then it seems that you have to figure out what device it's using
<Groovebot> !repeat|Groovebot
<zac1> how
<ubotu> Groovebot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jdav_> hi
<Groovebot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kr3w> !repeat kitche
<carzzz215> fatalcure, i'm sorry...i did run it with sudo....but i'll try again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat kitche - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr3w> !repeat|kitche
<ubotu> kitche: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fatalcure> carzzz215: best to run each command separately (they are separated by ";" in that line) and see which one is producing the errors
<jdav_> Can anyone help me with installing bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<rajiv_nair> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Groovebot> !help ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Groovebot> !ubotu
<carzzz215> fatalcure, ok, i'll try
<Kr3w> !ubotu
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<peacekpr> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<peacekpr> heh
<fatalcure> carzzz215: also consider using checkinstall in place of 'make install'...
<peacekpr> ;/
<fatalcure> !checkinstall | carzzz215
<ubotu> carzzz215: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zac1> !win
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr3w> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<zac1> !microsoft
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-126-40-110.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tim167> when I import video from camera with Kino it looks (de)interlaced (horizontal stripes) how can I fix that ?
<BenPA> hi can someone answer a general type question for me please
<joeshmo> is there a tool to easily reconfigure xorg without having to reinstall
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<Kr3w> !helpme|BenPA
<ubotu> BenPA: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<drkm> I've created a launcher on my desktop which I want to put under 'Applications > Office'... How do I move it there?
<Shaba1> Has anyone had experiacne getting linux to talk to a windows active directory server
<Shaba1> I know about samba but thats not what I want. That is to get windows boxes to talk to linux machines.
<Shaba1> I want to get linux boxes to talk to a windows server.
<wasp_ems> anyone know how to open rar files?
<BenPA> :) ok ... why do so many times when I try something different I get corrupted boot loaders
<kitche> Shaba1: you want LDAP
<Shaba1> Yes
<fatalcure> !rar | wasp_ems
<ubotu> wasp_ems: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Shaba1> Active Directory is just windows version of an LDAP server.
<wasp_ems> thanx
<ActivE> Is there any way i can see what Ip adresses are using traffic on my server?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: this works: while echo $command | grep -v "^$VISKAS\W*$" > /dev/null
<BenPA> and what is the easiest way to correct a boot loader problem
<Shaba1> From what I understand from reading
<yoshig3> dv_: hey you still here
<joeshmo> is there an easy tool to reconfigure x so it will be like it was when i installed ubuntu
<peacekpr> fatalcure, there's apparently a disconnect between the cups server and all of the other applications that try to interact with ti
<Psykovsky> brainsik thank you
<yoshig3> How can I install the NEWEST nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<joeshmo> i messed it up with nvidia-glx and stuff
<webhed> Can someone tell me how to create a VCD using GnomeBaker?
<peacekpr> fatalcure, any idea how to get those apps to communicate with cups ?
<yoshig3> I followed a guide but it gave me 8776
<kitche> this might help you Shaba1
<Kr3w> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peacekpr> cups only wants to play nicely with itself
<kitche> !ldap|Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
* rajiv_nair will be right bac
<fatalcure> peacekpr: sorry, I don't know :|
<peacekpr> bummer
<peacekpr> i've searched the net high and low
<peacekpr> i suppose i'll completely remove cups and see what i can do
<peacekpr> not like it'll hurt anything
<peacekpr> heh
<sethk> ben42, depends on the problem
<sethk> ben42, sorry
<drkm> yoshig3: I suggest installing a program called Automatrix... it installed my Nvidia drivers in seconds and set up all the config for me
<sethk> BenPA, depends on the problem
<fatalcure> peacekpr: yes, that'd be what I would try at this point
<LjL> !automatix | drkm, yoshig3: i don't suggest it
<ubotu> drkm, yoshig3: i don't suggest it: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sethk> peacekpr, that's very very unlikely to work.
<peacekpr> sethk, i don't know what else to try :-/
<BenPA> I corrupted the bootloader on a ubuntu/xp setup
<sethk> peacekpr, unless you know how to set up the older style unix tcp printer
<kitche> Shaba1: I know someone that uses LDAP but I haven't used it myself but the documents are very put together
<joeshmo> how can i get x to autoprobe all modes and regenerate the xorg
<drkm> LJL didn't give me any problems fortunately
<joeshmo> to be like new
<sethk> peacekpr, I didn't hear the beginning of your conversation.  what isn't printing, specifically?
<LjL> drkm: that's cool, please don't recommend it to others in here though
<webhed> Can someone tell me how to create a VCD using GnomeBaker?
<Jordan_U> joeshmo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<carzzz215> fatalcure, ok...i think it was the make command that was starting the problem...do you want to see a paste again?
<peacekpr> sethk, well... cupsd is up and running, and i can access it (and configure it) through the HTTP interface... however, lpstat, lpr, lpq, gnome-cups-manager, etc cannot access it, and i can't print from *any* application
<fatalcure> carzzz215: i'll take a look, no promises though :)
<peacekpr> sethk, so it seems though there's a disconnect between cups and everything else
<nomasteryoda> yeah! I got my system76 "Powered by Ubuntu" stickers. sweet
<drkm> Ljl: ok.. do you know how I can move a launcher I made to 'Applications > Office' by any chance?
<sethk> peacekpr, that doesn't make a lot of sense, since installing cups also installs the cups compatible lpq, lpr, etc.
<peacekpr> sethk, through the HTTP interface, i've been able to get cups to recognize a network printer
<peacekpr> sethk, didn't realize that... then this is even stranger
<peacekpr> heh
<sethk> peacekpr, you should be able to, yes
<fatalcure> nomasteryoda: me too - very nice they are indeed :)
<sethk> peacekpr, how is the network printer connected?
<Shaba1> ubotu that page explains how to SET UP an LDAP server.
<nomasteryoda> fatalcure, well said
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that page explains how to SET UP an LDAP server. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peacekpr> sethk, through cups... "IPP" ... the network printer is an HP connected through USB to my desktop machine
<Shaba1> I already have that in windows2000 sever
<carzzz215> fatalcure, ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36533/ it's ok if you don't get it....i really appreciate the help regardless
<Shaba1> I need to find out how to get a linux machine to authenticate against that server.
<sethk> peacekpr, your desktop machine is running what?  the one the printer is connected to?  linux?  windows?
<peacekpr> the client machine is Edgy AMD64, the server is EDGY i686
<robdeman> so my VNC shows an empty desktop with a console window.. hjow can I start a Ubunto desktop from here?
<peacekpr> sethk, "server" meaning the computer the printer is connected to
<sethk> peacekpr, yes, I know
<peacekpr> and the printer works just fine on the machine it's connected to
<sethk> peacekpr, on both machines, you need to set up the client configuration
<yoshig3> LjL: I followed two different guides on installing the LATEST nVidia Drivers, and they are ALL telling me that the latest is 8776.
<sethk> peacekpr, even though one is also the server.  to print, the client config needs to be set up
<LjL> !nvidia9 | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<sethk> peacekpr, in your case, to printer locally on the machine to which the printer is connected, you have to set up both client and server
<yoshig3> LjL: how would I install those then?
<LjL> yoshig3: and there's another repository with 9631. but sure, the latest available *officially in Ubuntu* is 8776
<sethk> peacekpr, the cups client config file usually is only one line, containing the ip of the server.  let me look up the exact syntax
<webhed> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peacekpr> sethk, ServerName <ip/host>
<LjL> yoshig3: 1) add the repository to your list 2) upgrade. you can do that in Synaptic, or from the command line
<peacekpr> sethk, and that line is in /etc/cups/client.conf
<yoshig3> LjL: Will these drivers allow me to use Beryl without Xgl?
<fatalcure> carzzz215: line 113 in that paste seems to be the nub of the issue, but I'm not sure what to do.  If no-one else here knows then perhaps do some Googling on the contents of that line
<peacekpr> i've set that up... i have also already set up the server info on the server machine
<sethk> peacekpr, ok.  that's all you need.  I just checked my configs, which is exactly like yours'.  different printer, but I mean the printer is usb connected to a linux server, and I printer from that box as well as from other linux boxes
<LjL> yoshig3: if you have an NVidia card, that's very likely
<carzzz215> fatalcure, ok thanks.  I'll see what i can do
<yoshig3> LjL: I do
<sethk> peacekpr, can you successfully print the test page after you do the cups http setup?
<ski-worklap> hmm
<ski-worklap> ubuntu wakes from a sleep and i can't ping 127.0.0.1
<ski-worklap> anyone ever have that problem before?
<kitche> Shaba1: http:www.nuxified.org/?q=managing_linux_though_windows_active_directory_0
<webhed> !vcd
<webhed> Can someone tell me how to create a VCD using GnomeBaker?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheMafia> I upgraded to edgy, now I can't seem to be able to install an smp kernel?
<ski-worklap> TheMafia, it comes with smp by default
<peacekpr> sethk, it's trying to send the info, but i don't think the other end is wanting to pick up
<TheMafia> it says I am running a 386 kernel?
<yoshig3> LjL: Alright, I upgraded. What now?
<ski-worklap> TheMafia, what do you mean by "it" ?
<sethk> peacekpr, I mean, running a browser on the server machine, can you print the test page?  that would be a local print
<ski-worklap> if you run uname -a you'll see it's an smp kernel compiled for 686
<kitche> TheMafia: cat /proc/cpuifnoa dn see what it says for processors
<sethk> peacekpr, the strategy here would be, get it working first on the server machine, then add the client.
<LjL> yoshig3: if you did it right, now they're installed. restart X (X, not Xgl), and you should be able to run Beryl - although you might be missing window borders i guess (join #ubuntu-xgl for complete instructions on that)
<kitche> TheMafia: /proc/cpuinfo*
<sethk> peacekpr, which I'm sure you've already thought of, I'm just thinking out loud
<TheMafia> cpuinfo lists only proc 0
<ski-worklap> TheMafia, what does uname -a say
<peacekpr> sethk, it works on the server side
<yoshig3> LjL: But all I did was add a repository and update. How does that install drivers?
<sethk> peacekpr, ok, good
<kitche> TheMafia: did you reboot after you upgraded?
<TheMafia> Linux cdavis-laptop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<TheMafia> kitche, yes
<LjL> yoshig3: *update* or *upgrade*? that's different
<yoshig3> LjL: "W: GPG error: http://seerofsouls.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 024EF0BCA98AA089
<yoshig3> "
* rajiv_nair is back'
<LjL> Ubotu, tell yoshig3 about gpgerr | yoshig3, see the private message from Ubotu
<yoshig3> LjL: I upgraded
<James> Hello, I can't start my X, /dev/input/mice, no such device. I try to cat /dev/input/mice, no such device, i already load psmouse. why?
<ski-worklap> TheMafia, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<sethk> peacekpr, I just did a trace of running lpq on my client (that is working); it uses /etc/cups/client.conf.
<kitche> James: try cat /dev/psaux and moving the mouse to see if that's your mouse
<James> kitche, the same result
<LjL> yoshig3: well, then why is it strange that you would have the new drivers? you 1) added the repositories that contain a new version of some packages (the nvidia drivers) that you *already have*  2) instructed Ubuntu to upgrade anything it finds upgradable
<LjL> at least, you should have
<James> my mouse is ps2 kitche
<yoshig3> LjL: it just gave me some software updates
<LjL> yoshig3: ... like?
<kitche> James: it should be either /dev/psaux /dev/input/mice or /dev/input/mouse[0-3] 
<LjL> yoshig3: look, what does "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx" tell you as "candidate"?
<peacekpr> hmmm
<sethk> peacekpr, hmm, this is interesting, actually the client.conf file is only commented lines
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, does anybody know of any IRC channels where I could get help with beginner's Java programming?
<sethk> peacekpr, so that's not how it finds the server.
<somerville32> Spaghetti_Knife, ##java
<Spaghetti_Knife> somerville32 With 2 "#", and on freenode?
<damageDOn1> Does anyone know how to get apps to launch into set workspaces on start up. I've added some apps to sessions startup programs but they all launch on workspace 1. I guess there's a command option you can add that will specify where to launch it.
<schisms> Spaghetti_Knife
<yoshig3> LjL: It gave me some driver updates I believe
<schisms> Google is your friend.
<Spaghetti_Knife> schisms Yeah?
<schisms> There's plenty.
<somerville32> Spaghetti_Knife, Yes.
<LjL> yoshig3: uh... driver updates? like, the nvidia driver? :P
<peacekpr> sethk, hmmm
<jughead> Spaghetti_Knife, did you get your wireless figured out?
<sethk> peacekpr, the ip actually appears (as part of the ipp url) in /etc/cups/printers.conf
<James> kitche, :( all of them show the same result: no such device
<sethk> peacekpr, that's the only file in /etc/cups that has the server name or ip
<peacekpr> sethk, all lines in that file are commented out
<sethk> peacekpr, in printers.conf?
<peacekpr> yes
<yoshig3> LjL: yes to 92 something...
<sethk> peacekpr, I can put mine on the paste site if you like
<joeshmo> why isn't ubuntu using the swap file...memory is full
<peacekpr> sethk, sure... that may be helpful
<yoshig3> LjL: sorry for being so stupid, hard to do this with my mom screaming at me why I have her laptop =\
<kitche> joeshmo: what does top say for your swap?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jughead Yup.
<rajiv_nair> joeshmo: ive been wondering thatn too
<rajiv_nair> that*
<joeshmo> like 2 gigs free
<joeshmo> 0 used
<Spaghetti_Knife> jughead I got disconnected.
<LjL> yoshig3: 9631 perhaps?
<joeshmo> and my mem is full
<rajiv_nair> my mem aint full
<joeshmo> i think its  a bug
<lambo4jos> i am trying to connect to an svn-repo on a remote ubuntu desktop from a windows laptop through a home router. how do i do this?
<kitche> joeshmo: how full?
<rajiv_nair> abt70%:D
<joeshmo> well mine is cuz im running wine
<LjL> yoshig3: 9629 even
<joeshmo> like 5 mb left
<joeshmo> lemme get exact
<peacekpr> sethk, that's probably the reason... the file says it was overwritten a couple of hours ago... i wonder why - maybe when i reinstalled the cups packages (?)
<yoshig3> LjL: But I got that error at first with the repository
<rajiv_nair> joeshno: u hv xgl/beryl running?? :>
<joeshmo> 6000K ish free
<yoshig3> LjL: Then a software update icon popped up
<sethk> peacekpr, possibly.  here's mine:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36537/
<yoshig3> LjL: And gave meh this
<joeshmo> no it sonly full cuz im running wine + installing counterstrike
<joeshmo> but i wish it would use the swap
<kitche> joeshmo: that's 6 megs I have seen swap no get used until 1 meg was free
<yoshig3> LjL: Alright, gonna try a restart.
<ozoneco> how do you tell the partitions and types on a system?
<rajiv_nair> kitchie: thnx for da info:)
<LjL> yoshig3: that error was saying that Ubuntu didn't know the cryptographic keys for that nvidia repository. which is certainly normal, since it's not an official repository. if you want the error to go away, you need to add the key, following what the bot told you
<joeshmo>  really well wouldnt you think its just managing it so that it DOESN"T get all the mem used?
<kortec> hey guys -- how do i get back in to the installer menu's package chooser after the install? kind of forgot to install a desktop . .
<peacekpr> sethk, this is interesting... so where is the HTTP cups interface pulling the network printer info from?  I guess it's pulling it from a query of port 631 on the network?
<joeshmo> im gonna open tons of shit and see if it uses it
<robdeman> should I use ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-dsktop?
<rajiv_nair> mem is much faster thatn swap
<Spaghetti_Knife> somerville32 How do i join ##java?
<LjL> Spaghetti_Knife: type /join ##java
<kitche> Spaghetti_Knife: you have to be identified to nickserv
<Spaghetti_Knife> kitche How do I do that?
<ozoneco> what can i type at a console to see what my swap is?
<rajiv_nair> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Spaghetti_Knife> !identified
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identified - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spaghetti_Knife> !identification
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identification - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joeshmo> ok kitch you were right. i opened 10 firefox windows and its using the swap
<sethk> peacekpr, I'm not sure.  I know that on my most recent linux install, it located the print server automgically during the install and set up the configuration.
<LjL> Spaghetti_Knife: look at what ubotu said *above*, when rajiv_nair said !register
<somerville32> Spaghetti_Knife, /join ##java
<sethk> peacekpr, I thought it scans only during an install, but obviously I could be wrong about that.
<rajiv_nair> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<joeshmo> i had to mkswap and swapon manually tho.  i suppose to get it auto has something to do with FSTAB?
<ozoneco> how do i see what my swap file size is?
<joeshmo> type top in terminal
<sethk> peacekpr, I'll be in and out, but since we have nearly the same configuration, we should be able to figure out why mine works and yours' doesn't.
<sethk> peacekpr, I'll be back in a bit.  although possibly it will work after you set up that file.
<robdeman> hooray
<robdeman> I have a XDMCP remote desktop
<rajiv_nair> nice:D
<ozoneco> ok, how do i see where it is on the drive?
<robdeman> ehrm ok. now how safe is this?
<yoshig3> LjL: I got an error!
<peacekpr> sethk, doesn't work
<robdeman> is there no SELinux firewall or something for Ubuntu?
<peacekpr> sethk, lpr, lpq, lpstat, etc still hang
<eternal_p> good evenign all...can anyone recommend a good RSS news reader/ticker (for the deskop) for gnome?
<LjL> !firewall | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rajiv_nair> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<yoshig3> LjL: "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but this X module has the version 1.0-9629. "
<robdeman> ah so I will need to install Firestarter
<sethk> peacekpr, run lpq under strace, see where it is hanging.  I'll be back in a few minutes, hopefully.
<kitche> robdeman: if you want an easy way to configure iptables you do
<robdeman> ok
<LjL> Amaranth: ping... see above please, i think you knew how to possibly solve this one the other day
<peacekpr> sethk, appears to be hanging when i tries to contact the server machine
<Amaranth> yoshig3: sudo apt-get upgrade
<robdeman> do you guys my server is secure enough now with the Ubuntu desktop + XDMCP stuff activated?
<ozoneco> using fdisk /dev/hdc3 i see my 4 partitions, they all show 83...how do i make one swap?
<Amaranth> yoshig3: you did install from packages, right?
<ozoneco> err /dev/hdc
<Ash-Fox> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<LjL> Amaranth: from your repository... at least i think he had (sigh)
<yoshig3> Amaranth: yes I did
<oria1> Hi could someone recommend a backup utility that backs up files contacts, tasks email etc.? I use edgy on a notebook. I'm not backing up onto  a network, but to a drive on my own pc. Thanks
<VGambit> um
<VGambit> I was just trying to upgrade to edgy from dapper
<kitche> ozoneco: is that your hard drive?
<Ash-Fox> Yeah, what ubotu fails to tell you is that kopete has no working privacy features and no working ignore
<earthen> I'm getting errors when checking for updates saying signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available.  how do i fix this?
<ozoneco> kitche: ya'
<VGambit> I got some error about gnopernicus and the updater crashd
<LjL> Ubotu, tell earthen about gpgerr | earthen, see the private message from Ubotu
<ozoneco> kitche: hdc1-4
<VGambit> it was almost done, too
<VGambit> what do I do now? :(
<eternal_p> any thoughts on RSS tickers?, I found one for gdesklets, but I keep getting errors
<yoshig3> Amaranth: used synaptic, that gave me an error though. Immediately after that, a "software update" icon appeared in my taskbar. I clicked on it, and it showed the nvidia driver to be upgraded. I did so, and now I get that error.
<kitche> ozoneco: does top say that you don't have swap?
<Amaranth> yoshig3: hrm
<yoshig3> weird...
<LjL> Amaranth: the first error he's referring to is a GPG missing-keys error
<yoshig3> I restarted it again and it loaded the desktop
<ozoneco> kitche: 0K
<Amaranth> LjL: oh, that's nothing
<yoshig3> How do I check my version again?
<kitche> ozoneco: just wondering since ubuntu installer usually puts a swap automatically
<Cubed> i got a problem with my wireless - it won't load back up after i reboot. i have already blacklisted the default driver.... any other solutions?
<LjL> yoshig3: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx  i guess
<Amaranth> LjL: but i'm starting to think edgy-security got an l-r-m upgrade
<tom_kelleher> when I put a DVD in, a app loads and plays it automatically but I can't access the DVD menu. What can I do?
<schisms> Use gxine
<lambo4jos> can anyone help connecting to remote ubuntu subversion repository from local windows machine with both computers connected to the same router?
<zOrK> how can I transmit through a shoutcast server in linux?
<yoshig3> YES!
<zOrK> which program would work?
<schisms> sudo apt-get install gxine
<Amaranth> LjL: and i don't have an edgy install anymore so all of these people are probably screwed
<LjL> yoshig3: so wait, you restarted *twice*? the first time you got the "version mismatch", and the second time it all went fine?
<ozoneco> kitche: isnt ubuntu...am supposed to run mkswap i think
<yoshig3> I have the 9629 now!
<Cubed> i got a problem with my wireless - it won't load back up after i reboot. i have already blacklisted the default driver.... any other solutions?
<Amaranth> LjL: oh, nevermind
<yoshig3> and lookie there, amaranth's name is on tehre
<yoshig3> lol
<ozoneco> kitche: working thru a grub install...learning
<vader> quick question I cannot install 6.10 or 6.06 on my wifes pc, it is an IBM 2ghz with a Intel 82845G on board video card. What can I do to install it on this?
<Cubed> i got a problem with my wireless - it won't load back up after i reboot. i have already blacklisted the default driver.... any other solutions?
<schisms> tom_kelleher, what app do you currently use?
<schisms> Totem?
<dirle> where can I post how to install SCX4100 printer under 6.10?
<Cubed> anybody?...
<fatalcure> tom_kelleher: try installing totem-xine (it will uninstall totem-gstreamer but that's OK)
<LjL> Amaranth: no, no update from edgy-security
<yoshig3> Amaranth: that was weird. After first restart of installing the drivers, it wouldn't load X. I tried to get to terminal, but it didn't show. Just a black screen where I could type. So I restarted again, and it loaded.
<Mastastealth> vader: wuts the problem?
<dirle> had used 2 types of installation not listed under 6.10
<peacekpr> sethk, you aren't going to believe this... the firewall "Firestarter" was preventing the client from getting into port 631
<Amaranth> yoshig3: odd
<ozoneco> kitche: go thru the directions, then the pc doesn't start
<fbc> What is causing my gxine to crash X?
<LjL> Amaranth: latest -security l-r-m package is 2.6.17.6-1
<Cubed> mastastealth:
<VGambit> I did sudo update-manager -c, the update ran for a few hours, then locked up and crashed while setting up gnopernicus. any ideas?
<Cubed> mastastealth:
<Cubed> anybody?...
<peacekpr> sethk, i went to allow traffic on 631 and out pops the test page from the client
<Cubed> i got a problem with my wireless - it won't load back up after i reboot. i have already blacklisted the default driver.... any other solutions?
<yoshig3> Amaranth: that's what I was saying
<Amaranth> LjL: i don't know what my version is :)
<vader> Mastastealth, when it gets to where the X should start it gives the errors cannot start X
<Mastastealth> Cubed: what wireless device?
<LjL> Amaranth: .... :P it's 2.6.17.6-2~amaranth
<Cubed> masta: netgear ma111
<peacekpr> sethk, thanks for your help!!
<Mastastealth> vader: what's the specific details X spits out?
<vader> one sec will boot it to get them
<yoshig3> LjL and Amaranth: thanks for the help so far!
<kitche> ozoneco: that seems odd you following the ubuntu grub how-to?
<Cubed> masta: it works fine, i know it does i used it before. but after 2 reboots it won't load back up
<ozoneco> kitche: its the nst how-to
<Mastastealth> Cubed: how did you run it before? with native drivers out ndiswrapper?
<Cubed> masta: typing the ifconfig eth0 down or whatever, i tried that once and it worked. now it won't
<kitche> ozoneco: try this one !grub
<Cubed> masta: ndiswrapper and ndisgtk
<ozoneco> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cubed> masta: i know it works properly, the drivers are ok, hardware detected
<VGambit> I'll try rebooting for now
<Mastastealth> Cubed: Ok, so if you type ifconfig, can you see an IP on the adaper?
<tom_kelleher> fatalcure;  gxine seems to work really well per schisms's recommendation
<Cubed> masta: it's just that there is no connection in the network manager
<schisms> See?
<LjL> Amaranth: at any rate, there is version 9631 available from http://www.albertomilone.com (keeps a repository, is an ubuntu member), perhaps we could change the factoid to point to it if you're not maintaining yours anymore?
<schisms> Totem is terrible when used for anything outside of vorbis
<rajiv_nair> schisms: i wldnt say that
<schisms> I was happy myself when I realized there was a clickable menu
<tom_kelleher> now how do I make gxine load automatically instead of the other app.
<rajiv_nair> schisms: totem plays all of ma vids
<Cubed> masta: not sure if i can, i haven't tried that. all i know is when i type ndiswrapper -l , everything is installed properly
<schisms> I wonder why.
<Amaranth> LjL: oh, that *explitive deleted* actually has a repository with a modified l-r-m? i thought he just had scripts to automate installing the .run files
<Mastastealth> tom_kelleher: Right click on the video file, and you will see the application used to launch it, then default it
<ttyfscker> anybody know of a repo that has iceweasel 2 in it?
<votum76> anyone know of a program that is like windows editplus with syntax highlighting and support for editing on sftp servers
<Amaranth> ttyfscker: nope, just firefox 2
<ttyfscker> yea i know that much
<Mastastealth> Cubed: Ok, then try ifconfig, and see if the adapter (I assume wlan0) has an IP from your router
<Amaranth> votum76: Ubuntu comes with one of those, Applications->Accessories->Text Editor
<tom_kelleher> Mastastealth;  it's not a file though, it's a DVD
<AlphaN3> votum76: vi, emacs
<Mastastealth> tom_kelleher: Oh...uhm...not sure then! :X
<LjL> Amaranth: l-r-m and nvidia-glx, and the vmware modules to go with those, yes. i take that as, leave the factoid alone :P
<Amaranth> AlphaN3: Don't tell someone to use emacs, you'll scare them off ;)
<ttyfscker> i found the deb package for iceweasel 2 but the deps are all screwed up.. its for debian not ubuntu.. if i try to install it, it needs firefox removed and then wants to remove gnome-core and a bunch of other things i use
<tom_kelleher> anybody know how to switch the default app for DVD?
<Amaranth> LjL: I'm a bit wary of his work
<vader> Mastastealth, I am letting it boot right now, it do take a few :)
<Cubed> masta: i will definitely try that. i gotta boot to my other hard drive....... see you in about 8 if it doesn't work =) thanx
<Cubed> masta: btw, it is wlan0
<votum76> I coudn't find any sftp support in that
<Mastastealth> vader: roger
<Mastastealth> ^_^
<Amaranth> LjL: I'll update my package to 9631 when feisty does ;)
<Mastastealth> ok Cubed
<squeakypants> hey hey hey
<AlphaN3> heh
<squeakypants> what's the easiest way to install the legacy nvidia drivers and beryl or compiz or whatever?
<AlphaN3> Um.. I'm having problem getting xchat's locale to work
<vader> Mastastealth, I did try someting new this time, I am trying 640x480 to see if it goes through this time
<AlphaN3> I am a regular of many channels that do not use English, yet not everyone uses UTF-8
<Mastastealth> vader: yea, that'd be good. I'm not sure of any cards that don't work with the default and lowres vesa. If anything you'll have to manually install your intel drivers for higher rez's
<vader> it is just sitting there now, looks like it is hung
<whyameye> votum76: why don't you just go to "places --> connect to server" then sftp into your remote unit. Then right-click on the file you want to edit and user the Gnome text editor as suggested?
<AlphaN3> I used to be able to configure it such that texts in the ASCII 128-255 range would be mapped to my specific locale, but I've forgotten how to do it
<Amaranth> LjL: btw, according to his site he only has 9626
<Mastastealth> vader: X is just sitting there? You see your mouse or no?
<AlphaN3> Anyone knows of anything that might help? It involves creating a wrapper shell script, and export locale=something, etc.
<Mastastealth> And what card do you have exactly?
<votum76> that might work
<Vishnu> I can't accesss to a webpage untill i restart my router. After restarting router, I have a few seconds to see the page . How to fix this problem ?
<Mastastealth> squeakypants: You already have the legacy drivers installed?
<fuffe> why is there no suppoort for ctrl C in the terminal
<whyameye> Vishnu: I take it this is wireless?
<LjL> Amaranth: not if you look at the "unsable" page
<rastilin> fuffe, Ctrl+C is the terminate command
<fuffe> or ctrl-V for that sake
<Mastastealth> ^_^
<LjL> Amaranth: err, i mean - the opposite
<Mastastealth> Ctrl-V is Shift-Ctrl-V in a terminal
<Vishnu> nonot wireless.
<Mastastealth> I don't know copy...I just use right click on those...
<LjL> Amaranth: http://www.albertomilone.com/driver_edgy.html anyway
<Amaranth> LjL: that doesn't make much sense :)
<Jeffm515> whats the command to change password?
<fuffe> and ctrl C is is Shift-Ctrl-C?
<LjL> Jeffm515: passwd
<squeakypants> nvm it isn't legacy
<LjL> Amaranth: *shrug*
<Softly> confidential
<Vishnu> just this page:  http://www.gzschool.com.cn
<Jeffm515> thanks LjL
<Amaranth> LjL: err, he doesn't have source packages?
<Mastastealth> fuffe: Don't know, it probably tells you in the terminal menu, where you can click on it...
<yoshig3> what's the command to backup my xorg?
<jrib> how can I disable all menu accelerators in GNOME?
<Mastastealth> yoshig3: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.cong.bkup ?
<rastilin> toshig3 "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf <target>"
<klotho> hello... I was wondering, if I have an existing XP installation, can I install ubuntu on it without having to reinstall xp?
<Mastastealth> klotho: yup
<dirle> I am trying to dual boot vista and ubuntu.. sadly it can't be done without a third party software.. so far I found out about GAG.. but is there something out here that I should know about?
<klotho> thanks Mastastealth. is there a particular procedure I should follow?
<sc4ttrbrain> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<dirle> anyoen?
<dirle> *anyone?
<LjL> Amaranth: hmm, guess not. or maybe he does, since it says "binary/" in the APT line, but going to "source/" or "sources/" doesn't work, and the directories aren't browsable
<Mastastealth> klotho: Most people just shrink their windows partition to leave room for the Ubuntu partitions, which you can do during install
<dirle> doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> dirle: Why does it take third party software for Vista?  (Doesn't for XP)
<klotho> I tried that with an existing Win2000 installation and it said it couldn't shrink it
<dirle> dunno.. for some reason they interfere
<rastilin> klotho, Ubuntu won't shrink it, you need partition magic.
<klotho> oic
<Mastastealth> klotho: you'll probably want to defrag your windows partition before you do it
<tonyyarusso> dirle: Do you have any more detail on that?
<dirle> was using acronis disk director.. then gparted.. and still can't dual boot
<paradox34690> GCC isn't installed by default in 6.10, is it?
<klotho> I thought unbuntu supposedly would do it in the install
<dirle> what u need tony
<dirle> ?
<Vishnu> whyameye  its not a wireless device . Just a D-link Router , anything to suggest?
<czedlitz> anyone had any success with 3D things with a Dell Inspiron 6000 ?
<Mastastealth> rastilin: Ubuntu can shrink Windows partition, Edgy comes with Gparted...
<tonyyarusso> dirle: Grub config would be a good start.
<rastilin> NTFS partitions?
<Mastastealth> yup
<Mastastealth> it resized mine
<dirle> grub config?.. gparted u mean right?
<klotho> mine are fat32 because I'm a late adopter
<Mastastealth> ;) even better
<LjL> paradox34690: no it isn't... it's on the CD though
<Mastastealth> I guess, since you can write on them safely as well! ^_^
<tonyyarusso> dirle: No - grub is the bootloader Ubuntu uses, and would be what you use to chainload to the windows boot.ini
<eyequeue> paradox34690, sudo apt-get build-essential
<LjL> Ubotu, tell paradox34690 about build-essential | paradox34690, see the private message from Ubotu
<Mastastealth> czedlitz: Inspiron 9300 with 3d working here...
<paradox34690> thanks ;)
<KanRiNiN> Hello.  VLC runs DVDs quite slowly compared with totem-xine, but I use it on windows and would like to make it run faster.  It's using X11 output as OpenGL and Xv don't seem to run under Beryl/AIGLX
<czedlitz> what video card?
<klotho> how is unbuntu's support for an IBM T-series notebook?
<Mastastealth> czedlitz: Just depends on the card. Mine is an Nvidia GeforceGo 6800
<Mastastealth> klotho: from what I've heard, IBM support is great
<dirle> I will research on grub config then
<Mastastealth> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<AlphaN3> I don't know why someone would choose totem over anything :/
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | dirle
<ubotu> dirle: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<tonyyarusso> to get you started
<czedlitz> oh ok, should rephrase my question then.  Intel Chip integrated card....
<czedlitz> i think an i915
<klotho> okay, thanks for the tips
<Mastastealth> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mastastealth> Hmm, 'm pretty sure Intel works out of the box
<Mastastealth> except you might need a program to change resolutions
<Kim^J> Need some help with xbindkeys. How do I set so I use Windows button + some other key?
<lubix> what is channell to get help with my xchat
<czedlitz> Mastastealth, ok, well so far so good, rez is 1280
<tonyyarusso> !winkey | Kim^J
<ubotu> Kim^J: To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<czedlitz> Mastastealth, so we will see
<dirle> done that tony
<Pelo> lubix,  this is a channel to get help with ubuntu ,  we'll deal with related xchat issues
<tonyyarusso> dirle: Okay.  What step do you run into trouble at?  Can you boot Ubuntu and just not Windows?  Any useful error output?
<gpd> what's the deal with the beryl repositories for edgy? half of mine are 404 these days
<dirle> there it goes.. I used acronis disk director to put more free space on C: so I could dual boot ubuntu.. had problems since then.. somehow the MBR got disturbed by the move even thou it was successful.. then I said let's try ubuntu first.. and I like it.. a lot.. even thou I'm noob ;).. anyway.. have installed ubuntu on the primary partition using gparted.. main and swap ones as well.. and when I went to install vista.. it didn't let me boo
<Mastastealth> gpd: yea, check their site for the latest SVN repos...
<Mastastealth> gpd: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/SVN
<linux_kid> dirle: do you have more than 4 primary partitions?
<gpd> Mastastealth: thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> dirle: Ah, that's the problem.
<dirle> no.. 1 for ntfs.. 1q for ex3? and swap
<Mastastealth> gpd: No prob, was on vacation for some weeks to find the same thing! :)
<linux_kid> dirle: ok, and sata or other
<tonyyarusso> dirle: Windows is really stupide, and requires that it be installed on the first partition.  Install Windows first, and then Ubuntu after it.
<Arigato> is there any way to check computer power usage (as in kWh)?
<whyameye> Vishnu: is the router losing connection or a computer connected to the router?
<Mastastealth> linux_kid: isnt that impossible? ;) You can only have 2 primaries...
<dirle> sata HDD
<gpd> how about nvidia drivers -- my amaranth.selfip also gone
<dirle> 3 extensions
<dirle> done that tony
<Mastastealth> gpd: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<linux_kid> Mastastealth: some partition managers allow you to do that but then no os's work...
<Mastastealth> the albertomilone ones
<Mastastealth> I actually had to use the "envy" script to get mine working
<dirle> but I blew the MBR every time
<linux_kid> dirle: ok, so is windows showing up in grub
<tonyyarusso> dirle: You'll be rewriting the MBR in the Ubuntu install anyway
<dirle> dunno much about grub
<fuffalo> is there a store like itunes but that works/is supported on linux?
<linux_kid> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linux_kid> dirle: look at what ubotu just said
<Mastastealth> fuffalo, I don't know the names, but Songbird has a bunch of them, and Amarok recently added one aswell
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble installing the nvidia drivers. I've installed nvidia-glx but when I run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' it returns 'Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<AzMoo> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.' Anybody know what I've missed?
<linux_kid> fuffalo: just get limewire for linux
<fuffalo> linux, isn't that p2p?
<linux_kid> fuffalo: ya, but i get all my songs from there
<linux_kid> its fine...
<fuffalo> i'd rather pay that's all
<Nego> frostwire =D
<dirle> on it already linux_kid.. ty .. and to u2 tony
<linux_kid> fuffalo, i salute you
<tonyyarusso> fuffalo: SharpMusique can use the iTunes store I think
<fuffalo> alrighty
<fuffalo> i'll give them a try
<linux_kid> fuffalo: wine the windows version of itunes
<Mastastealth> fuffalo: Here's tehe amarok article, store is called Magnatune...
<Mastastealth> http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/84/66/
<fuffalo> linux_kid, i don't actually want itunes, i'd rather give my money to someone who supports it directly
<fuffalo> provided they are ok ;p
<linux_kid> dirle: ok, so when you click windows in grub, what happens
<fuffalo> thanks for the link :)
<PORDO> i'm having an apt-get error while trying to upgrade to edgy.  Unpacking libsdl-image1.2 (from .../libsdl-image1.2_1.2.5-2_i386.deb) ...Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<linux_kid> fuffalo: hmmmmm well i say get wine wmp and then use a service from that like walmart perhapps
* gpd ponders the merrits of an svn repositry for a reliable sources.list
<Mastastealth> fuffalo: have you tried songbird? It's a great iTunes clone for Linux if you want one...
<KG4KIN> need help with a pci wifi card
<Mastastealth> of couse its alpha, but it works quite well
<VishnuSY> whyameye
<VishnuSY> I can go to other pages well , while i can't get the only page.
<Vaske_Car> how to login to antoher linux box via SSH?
<VishnuSY> so I guess my route works well.
<linux_kid> Mastastealth: alfa usually means wait till beta
<ubun> songbird has ipod support built in now?
<Mastastealth> linux_kid: yea, but you never know when someone is interested in the lastest bleeding edge ;)
<linux_kid> good point
<w3ccv> Mastastealth, where is songbird
<Mastastealth> ubun: not that I know of...o.O but it's obviously planned
<Mastastealth> w3ccv: lemme look for a deb...
<ubun> how can anything count as a good itunes clone if it doesnt have ipod support :P
<spx2> ubuntu gives me great satisfaction now i have all i want on it!!! :D
<eric__> hi
<w3ccv> ubun, my thought too
<ubun> thats the only thing i used itunes for, certainly not for a player
<spx2> ubun m4v is the only thing it needs to be a good ipod clone i think
<linux_kid> ubun: just wine itunes, if you really want itunes support
<ubun> amarok has ipod support
<spx2> ubun or getting a m4v converter might help
<KG4KIN> lshw doesn't show my pci wifi card.  How can I fix this?
<yoshig3> LjL: I installed beryl. What's this thing supposed to do?
<w3ccv> amarok didn't work for me, iirc too many unfulfilled depencancies.  I use YamiPod
<LjL> yoshig3: uh... if you don't know, why did you install it? :D
<ubun> beryl is supposed to drop your jaw then eventually you get tired of it and go back to gnome/kde
<yoshig3> Oh, and what's the command to run glxgears with fps?
<yoshig3> LjL: lol, well, people told me that it would get rid of the lagginess that I am experiencing from windows
<linux_kid> K54KIN: how far have you got...?
<yoshig3> LjL: But, it hasn't.
<Mastastealth> ubun: I've been running it since compiz, I ain't bored yet! :D
<LjL> yoshig3: nonsense
<Vaske_Car> how to check CHMOD from shell?
<LjL> yoshig3: Beryl is something that gives you funny desktop effects.
<ubun> Mastastealth: your eyes might get diabetes from all that candy, becareful :P
<LjL> Ubotu, tell yoshig3 about beryl | yoshig3, see the private message from Ubotu
<Mastastealth> lol
<Cubed> masta............
<Cubed> i'm back
<Cubed> so it's bad newz
<yoshig3> LjL: Well what is XGL then!?
<fatalcure> Vaske_Car: ls -l
<Mastastealth> oh noez
<KG4KIN> I installed the card and loaded the driver with ndiswrapper but the card doesn't show in network settings or lshw
<Mastastealth> XGL is something you don't need to worry about if you use beryl in Edgy :P
<Crescendo__> So - how do I go about recompiling a kernel?
<Cubed> masta: i did ifconfig wlan0 and my ip address was there. keep in mind i set my router up for static and it did work before
<fatalcure> !kernelcompile | Crescendo__
<ubotu> Crescendo__: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Cubed> what could be the prob?
<Mastastealth> http://www.songbirdnest.com/thankyou/?sb_version=021&platform=linux-i686  <--Songbird, it looks like it might have iPod support already, but I don't know for sure...
<LjL> yoshig3: an X server that has provisions to allow things like Beryl to run.  if you have Edgy, which has similar provisions (in the form of something called AIGLX) embedded, and a recent driver in case you have an NVidia card (like you do), you don't need Xgl
<yoshig3> LjL: Well why are all my windows drawing slow then?? They lag all over the screen, like on top of Mozilla and just in general?
<Mastastealth> Cubed: so your adapter gets an IP via static...can you ping anything? A network PC, or an online site like www.google.com ?
<CaBlGuY> how would I go about changing the application a certiain file type is opened with?
<CaBlGuY> I'm using Gnome in 6.10
<Cubed> masta: i know what ping is, but have never used it
<fatalcure> !defaultapp | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<LjL> yoshig3: while using Beryl or while not using it? if while using it, well, it was very slow for me as well when i tried it
<Cubed> masta: i doubt i can
<yoshig3> LjL: While NOT using it. I think I may be running better with Beryl.
<Cubed> masta: something is stopping me from configuring my wireless in the network settings
<Mastastealth> Cubed: just do -- ping <adress> -- where address is a network IP or a website
<linux_kid> Nvidia and linux just dont go together.  we are all linux junkies or else we wouldn't be in this irc channel.  why do we NEED ATi and Nvidia drivers if we cannot even play games on linux...   thats what the cards are for!!!
<Mastastealth> if it doesn't resond, then you are'nt connect to your router
<LjL> yoshig3: what's your computer like? processor, memory, graphics card?
<sc4ttrbrain> warning to anyone using trevino`s repository, installing xserver-xorg related package POSSIBLY make your alps touchpad losing scroll function !!
<Mastastealth> oh! better yet, try pinging the IP of your router! :P
<LjL> yoshig3: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you don't mind
<robdeman> could anybody help me with 'why is my X desktop empty and has only a terminal window when connecting to tightvncserver' issue?
<yoshig3> LjL: The windows draw slow. not EXTREMELY slow, but it's enough for say: I open mozilla, and I open a terminal. Say I drag the terminal around, on top of mozilla. It draws multiple windows until I stop dragging.
<Trevinho> sc4ttr
<Cubed> masta: lol that makes sense, since the router is "first in line" of what i can access
<CaBlGuY> very good fatalcure gracie..  :)
<Trevinho> doesn't it work for you?
<Trevinho> :o
<sc4ttrbrain> Trevinho: :D sorry man
<rastilin> robdeman, to save on bandwith updating the desktop and to save on RAM with running the server
<Trevinho> no problems ;P
<yoshig3> Intel 2.4Ghz Celeron, 512MB RAM, 40GB HD and a GeForce4 MX 4000 PCI 128MB DDR.
<robdeman> rastlin: but how can I get a full Ubuntu desktop?
<sc4ttrbrain> Trevinho: just fixed it using ubuntu defaulat package
<Trevinho> anyway the only package related to touchpad is the synaptic one
<rastilin> robdeman, there should be a configuration file where you configure the desktop
<Trevinho> mh, ok.... I should update it maybe.......
<yoshig3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> yoshig3: it does that here too. lasts like about a tenth of a second though, after i've stopped moving the window - and the window itself moves fine (while with beryl, the moving itself is sluggish here)
<Trevinho> thanks for reporting ;)
<Cubed> masta: do you have any other ideas? i mean windows is slow as hell for me right now and booting between two hard disks is a pain in the ass
<Mastastealth> "Nvidia and linux just dont go together" Why if NVIDIA has great linux drivers? And from what I've read you can play AMerica's Army, Unreal, Neverwinter NIghts, DOom 3 and a bunch others
<LjL> yoshig3: are you sure Windows does much better than that? i haven't used Windows on this computer for some time, but
<cafuego_> Mastastealth: Yes, but.
<dirle> I have reintalled vista last night.. and after ubuntu.. and of course Vista is unbootable atm.. with restoring grub now.. I will have access to Vista?
<kranky> I have a odd question. Whenever I go out to the net, web pages or getting updates, there seems to be a pause between when I request a page to when it starts downloading. Goes a lot quicker in WinXP. Any ideas?
<yoshig3> LjL: Yeah, the window draws itself fine, but lags around, like I stated before. Yes, in windows I didnt' experience any of this.
<robdeman> rastilin: mmm is that /root/.vnc/xstartup ?
<sc4ttrbrain> Trevinho: yeah, ur beryl repo has been amazing, but synaptics run clumsy when using your synaptic
<Cubed> it really sucks my internet goes out after i install compiz
<cafuego_> Mastastealth: Performance is fine, but for example last month we found out the nvidia binary driver contains a root hole which can be exploited by making an nvidia user visit a website
<rastilin> rodbdeman, looks right
<Mastastealth> Cubed, well if you can't ping your router, then I really don't know. If you manually add static IP stuff to your adapter, Network Manager will ignore it, and won't use its magic on it...you can always check the wireless troubeshooting guide on the uBuntu wiki
<fatalcure> !ipv6 | kranky
<ubotu> kranky: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<robdeman> rastilin: what should I put in it to make Ubuntu show in full effect?
<unixslut`> secret
<cafuego_> Mastastealth: They are NOT particularly fast in releasing a fix.
<Mastastealth> cafugeo_: wasnt that the one in the 96xx beta drivers?
<Cubed> masta: i'll keep it in mind. thanx a lot for helping us poor n00bs
<Mastastealth> Cubed: lol, no prob, have fun! ;)
<rastilin> rodbdeman, No clue. Show initiative. Just keep a copy of the file around.
<kranky> thanks fatalcure
<cafuego_> Mastastealth: nope, all
<yoshig3> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36545/
<Mastastealth> cafuego: huh...haven't heard of it. That very well could be true, but I guess that's why we should support that open-source nvidia driver group :)
<Cubed> mastastealth: one more thing....... if i say fuck it and use DHCP... then my wireless connection should be ok? i prefer static because of my nintendo DS and PSP
<Mastastealth> Cubed: it might help let Network Manger deal with the conenction, but its no guarantee ;)
<cafuego_> Mastastealth: I instead gave money to intel and ended up with an open driver that does 3d well enough for me.
<robdeman> rastilin: well Im trying for a few hours now ;)
<Cubed> masta: ok thanx, cya
<lambo4jos> how can i disable ubuntus firewall?  is there a firewall installed in the default configuration?
<rastilin> lambo4jos, no
<brian111> Hey everyone
<fatalcure> lambo4jos: no
<brian111> Im having trouble with hibernation
<dirle> I have the option to boot in ubuntu and in vista when I boot the PC.. is that GRUB?.. and if it is.. will restoring it will fix the MBR?
<brian111> My computer kind of just stopped being able to hibernatie
<rastilin> robdeman, Have you tried "gnome-session"?
<brian111> hibernate
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | lambo4jos
<ubotu> lambo4jos: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<brian111> I get a swap error and says try swapon -a
<brian111> which i did, and did not work
<brian111> gave some error
<robdeman> rastilin ah
<Mastastealth> dirle: that sound slike GRUB...what do ou mean "restoring it will fix MBR". If you have GRUB isn't hte MBR fine?
<Limulf> I'm beginning to use GnuPG. To start building my "web of trust", it would be safe to mark the key of the person who signs all the Ubuntu Security newsletter as a trusted one, wouldn't it? (I have checked the key ID remains the same through a lot of mails and at his personal page at the Ubuntu Wiki)
<dirle> nope.. the damn vista doesn't want to boot
<dirle> it will reboot my pc instead
<Music_Shuffle> dirle, don't you need 3rd party progs to dual-boot if using Vista?
<brian111> Anyone have any ideas for the hibernation issue?
<Limulf> (all the Ubuntu Security newsletter mail, I mean)
<LjL> yoshig3: yes, i'm here. i don't really know what to do about that, though, as i said the same happens here (at least from what you described), and i always considered it normal. the only thing (though i doubt it's related) is that perhaps you should have Option "Composite" "Enable" rather than "Disable" (last three lines of the xorg.conf)
<Mastastealth> http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html
<dirle> it seems so.. and that's why I'm here.. so far I got some research on GAG.. but is there anything else out there I should look on?
<Crescendo> What are the default permissions on /home/eric/.ssh/known_hosts
<Crescendo> ?
<robdeman> rastilin: nice that works. Is this a new session or something? or does it hijakc teh current session?
<yoshig3> LjL: what would that do?
<mike> This is a noob question but
<mike> How do I chmod directories as root?
<yoshig3> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mike about sudo | mike, see the private message from Ubotu
<tonyyarusso> Limulf: It would not be an "Ultimate" trust level, but you can mark it to something, yes.  Ultimate means you met in person and checked ID, next down would be you have a reasonably short chain of people to that point.  So maybe level three down from the top.  Also, there's a nice GPG tutorial on some other aspects of usage at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts :)  (Shameless self-promo)
<w3ccv> Crescendo, looks like 644
<fatalcure> Limulf: I think the web-of-trust works on personal contact (eg. at keysigning functions).  It would be better to trust a key (of someone you meet in person) that trusts a key that ... that trusts that key
<LjL> yoshig3: enable the composite extension, which is normally enabled by default in Edgy, afaik. but i think turning it off would, at worst, remove some desktop effects (but i don't think any are enabled, either), when you're not using Beryl. when you're using Beryl, it might need to be enabled, i don't really know.
<Crescendo> w3ccv, and who is the owner?
<w3ccv> Crescendo, the user
<Limulf> xd thanks a lot, I'll read it
<yoshig3> LjL: Well I'm using beryl right now with it off and it's working fine
<Crescendo> Thanks.
<stephan21> can someone tell me how do i get mplayer for edgy
<yoshig3> stephan21: Oh boy you have to live with charter too?
<valmarko> What is OpenSuse? what are the differences between OpenSuse and ubuntu?
<fatalcure> stephan21: install via Applications -> Add/Remove...
<dirle> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/04/27/schneier_infosec/ .. an intresting feature of Vista. .as many other.. geez
<ausimage> I have a question about whether and how easy wide screen LCD pannels are to use on Ubuntu?
<dirle> part of the reasons I'm having problems dual booting it seems
<yoshig3> LjL: So enabling it with beryl isn't gonna kill me right?
<tarsier> can somebody help me understand this error: invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tonyyarusso> valmarko: Just another distribution, although I can't speak at all about the differences, having never used it.
<gogeta> no lol enabling berl whont blow up your pc lol
<gogeta> works finwe on my ati
<valmarko> tanks
<brian111> anyone have anyclue about hibernation not working anymore
<gogeta> you need to support acpi for hibernation to work
<Pelo> brian111,   no , check the forum for sleep problmes
<cafuego_> it's climate change, too warm for too long for hibernating
<brian111> I have
<brian111> I get a weird error
<brian111> it isn't mentioned
<brian111> It tells me to try enabling swap
<ausimage> anyone no any issues with wide screen LCDS a local store has both wide and normal width 19" ones.
<ausimage> s/no/know
<LjL> yoshig3: i doubt it... but you certainly do want to make a backup of your xorg.conf before ever modifying it, and to be ready to restore the backup from a console
<brian111> okay well thanks anyway, ill ask and keep looking tomorrow
<ausimage> I am thinking of getting the wide but do not want to have too many headaches
<brian111> Mine works fine ausimage
<ausimage> I do use Ubunutu edgy exclusively
<brian111> 1024x800
<brian111> It just worked right off the bat.
<brian111> and by 1024 I meant 1280
<ski-worklap> anyone have problems with sun's jvm & azureus on edgy?
<ausimage> cool I wanted to check first before getting it
<yoshig3> Anyone know what the extension Composite does?
<ausimage> thanks brian11
<brian111> Not azureus, but frostwire for sure...
<brian111> I can't get frostwire.
<brian111> yoshig3: composite extensions are for transparency effects
<stephan21> whats the official edgy how to / support site
<brian111> with the ati driver you can't have 3d and transparency(composite)
<Pelo> brian111,  get the beta package for ubuntu  from the blog section of the site
<yoshig3> damn....
<brian111> What beta package?
<Pelo> frostwire
<brian111> It worked but stopped working Pelo.
<yoshig3> I can't figure out how to make my windows not so laggy lol
<brian111> Ohhh
<brian111> Okay.
<brian111> Well im not worried.
<x-r00t-x> sup guys
<brian111> Im using gtk-gnutella
<brian111> Im more worried about hibernation
<Pelo> brian111,  I can actualy dcc it to you if you want
<brian111> Its a laptop
<Carutsu> hello
<AndreNoel> hello... anybody knows who is the @ubuntu.com mail admin?
<Pelo> hello Carutsu
<x-r00t-x> yoshig3, kick your windows . its should work
<x-r00t-x> AndreNoel, webmaster of ubuntu
<brian111> He didn't mean Windows he meant windows
<Carutsu> Hello pelo, can you help me? here's the story I just instaled ubuntu on my laptop and just can't get my wireless card to work
<brian111> Turn composite off.. it helps
<AndreNoel> x-r00t-x, and do you know who is?
<yoshig3> kick my windows? lol
<brian111> This could take a while Carutsu.
<tonyyarusso> AndreNoel: Not sure, but maybe I can answer your question anyway.  What do you need?
<x-r00t-x> AndreNoel, whois the domain
<Pelo> !wireless | Carutsu
<yoshig3> Anyone know what xcompmgr is?
<x-r00t-x> yoshig3, like i did :D
<ubotu> Carutsu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yoshig3> x-r00t-x: What are you talking about? lol...I don't wanna kick my windows, they'll break
<Carutsu> it's been really hard
<Pelo> yoshig3,  look it up in synaptic, there should be a descrition
<x-r00t-x> lol
<AndreNoel> tonyyarusso, I've changed my login at launchpad from drenoel to andrenoel... and I wanna do this with my @ubuntu mail
<Carutsu> i see what i can get from here, however i'm currently on my windows boot
<x-r00t-x> yoshig3, format c: . this kick
<Pelo> Carutsu,  that is the best I can do for you ,  maybe someone else can help more
<tonyyarusso> AndreNoel: Ah.  Lemme poke around a sec
<x-r00t-x> AndreNoel, you may try ubuntuforum
<Carutsu> thank you a lot
<AndreNoel> x-r00t-x, thanks
<Carutsu> would you mind helping me a little furter?
<stephan21> !gnomad2
<ubotu> gnomad2: Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.3-1 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 480 kB
<kranky> Thanks fatalcure, that worked
<Carutsu> My widescreen is not working neither
<HeathenDan> how safe is it to convert an ASP .rpm file to .deb using alien?
<Pelo> Carutsu, not working how ?
<yoshig3> x-r00t-x I don't have a C:.
<Carutsu> i cant get it to 1280x800
<Carutsu> just 1024 and its obviosly totally distorted
<x-r00t-x> yoshig3, lol then how did you use windows without c driver
<jpiccolo> gar
<Pelo> Carutsu,  you need to add those high resolutions to xorg.conf manualy   : in the terminal    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<x-r00t-x> yoshig3, its offtopic so no more talk about it :P
<Carutsu> yea i read something about that
<stephan21> whats the official edgy how to / support site\
<yoshig3> x-r00t-x: I use ubuntu -_-
<yoshig3> anyway
<Carutsu> obiously its a lcd, so is there any chance i damage it by changin that?
<Pelo> Carutsu,  it shouldn'T
<x-r00t-x> yoshig3, i thought you are talking about mircosucks windows
<yoshig3> is there a system window in ubuntu similar to windows system?
<Carutsu> thank you i read that the CRT may get damaged
<jpiccolo> what does noapic mean durning the install
<Carutsu> yoshi i think that i read somewhere that kubuntu is more like it
<Pelo> Carutsu,  with a crt you also need to keep check refresh rate and stuff
<yoshig3> No, something that shows your processor speed, RAM, things like that
<x-r00t-x> Pelo, maybe i can . ask what you want to know
<Carutsu> yep i heard of that, but with a lcd no problem with those at all?
<Pelo> Carutsu,  not that I know of
<jpiccolo> anyone want to try to get a realtek 8201network card working
<io_> How can I upgrade from Hedgehog to edgy?
<Pelo> x-r00t-x,  I am not having a problem , go and help someone who needs it
<zero-1> excuse me I have an UPS that is USB connected to my computer Im supposed to do ./upsmon /dev/ttyS0 300 120 but its USB what should i type instead /dev/ttyS0 ?
<Carutsu> thank you very much Pelo, if i get more problems may i contact you again?
<x-r00t-x> Pelo, ok
<Pelo> io_,  you are better off downlaoding the cd and making a fresh install
<io_> Pelo, can't
<n30n> I did all the ndiswrapper stuff (ndiswrapper -i .inifile ndiswrapper -m modprobe ndiswrapper) and i don't have a wlan0 device, shouldn't i have one?
<burnhamd> can someone tell me how to get nvidia drivers that will let me play unreal tournment 2004 with my gefore 6600
<KG4KIN> need to get a pci wifi card working.  It is not showing up in the network list
<Pelo> !upgrade | io_
<ubotu> io_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KG4KIN> or with lshw
<n30n> KG4KIN: Ndiswrapper
<brian111> Anyone know anything about hibernation issues?
<io_> thanks!
<mister_roboto> yoshig3: there are many programs to tell you things like that. like gkrellm or kde system guard
<yoshig3> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brian111> I;ve got my dmesg output etc but still not sure
<KG4KIN> got that running with the right driver
<yoshig3> wait...what was it
<n30n> !wireless
<yoshig3> mister_roboto: I'm using gnome
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bernie> how can i get my drives to show up on the desktop? i put them in fstab and /media/ and i can use them.
<mister_roboto> yoshig3: take a look at gkrellm
<rc-1> whats the command to choose java version?
<KG4KIN> tried those and they don't help with this prob.
<yoshig3> !nvidianew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidianew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoshig3> hmm...
<Carutsu> is there a way to know if im conected to a wireless network? like windows icons
<LjL> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<Carutsu> or something
<mister_roboto> rc-1: update-java-alternatives
<tonyyarusso> AndreNoel: Okay, here's what I'm finding: Nothing definite, but people/places you can try contacting are Ben Mako Hill, Matthew East, or Dennis Kaarsemaker, or in #launchpad.  One person thought it should automatically change a few days after changing your LP id.
<yoshig3> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<yoshig3> There ya go burnhmd
<yoshig3> *burnhamd
<AndreNoel> tonyyarusso, very thanks!
<burnhamd> thankya
<Carutsu> is there a way to know if im conected to a wireless network? like windows iconsor something?
<AndreNoel> tonyyarusso, very very very thanks
<ski-worklap> Carutsu, ifconfig ?
<AndreNoel> :)
<n30n> I have ndiswrapper all set up and it claims the device has a driver and has been found, but i cannot configure the network with iwconfig eth1 scan (no such device) iwconfig wlan0 (also no such device)
<tonyyarusso> AndreNoel: :)
<funkyHat> Carutsu, install network-manager-gnome
<Carutsu> network manager gnome! ok,
<n30n> carutsu iwconfig should show you your wireless cards activitiy
<jpiccolo> ok i am having network problems too
<Carutsu> is on terminal that?
<burnhamd> ok so how do i add repositories to apt-get from the comand line again?
<funkyHat> Carutsu, after you install it, log out and back in again and it will appear in your system tray
<Carutsu> ok
<dirle> is there anything cept GAG for multibooting?
<FunnyLookinHat> burnhamd, you add them by editing the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<FunnyLookinHat> burnhamd, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yoshig3> mister_roboto: I still don't understand what gkrellm does. I found it on synaptic but still don't understand lol
<jpiccolo> only my loopback interface is showing up
<rc-1> mister_roboto, thanks
<burnhamd> umm not gedit
<FunnyLookinHat> burnhamd, you could use pico as well
<stephan21> !zen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mister_roboto> yoshig3: well run it and find out  :)   or read up on the web site
<bobbie__4> domo arigato mister_roboto
<jpiccolo> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mister_roboto> bobbie__4: :)
<stephan21> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mister_roboto> yoshig3: http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<dirle> !multiboot
<Vaske_Car_> how to update all installed aplications on Ubuntu Server?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n30n> yoshig3: Try google.
<Carutsu> i'll be back soon (i hope)
<vontux> does anyone in here know about mounting removable ntfs usb brives as writable?
<Carutsu> thank you all
<bernie> how can i get my drives to show up on the desktop? i put them in fstab and /media/ and i can use them.
<Pelo> !grub | dirle
<ubotu> dirle: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dirle> I wish I lost grub.. :((
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@mail.wjsgroup.com]  by nalioth
<vontux> any experience w/ ntfs drives in here?
<ktenney> Howdy, on a fresh Edgy install, i get an error running 'sudo apt-get update' http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36549/
<n30n> How do i utilize network-manager-gnome?
<ubuntu22> aloww
<ktenney> and
<dirle> I need recovering MBR after installing ubuntu :)
<ubuntu22> what your name
<avis> vontux i believe you use pmount though i dont know anything about using ntfs-3g and pmount might be outdated.  i wish it were as simple as plugging it in.  i worry more now about being able to access the linux written files to my Administrator account on windows
<ktenney> I can't install subversion
<ubuntu22> your place
<kads> hi there where can I find good tutorials for programming SDL/opengl in ubuntu
<funkyHat> Vaske_Car, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vontux> avis: thx, I get ntfs-3g to work fine on non-removable ntfs, just not for usb removable media
<avis> vontux if you find out the skinny on using ntfs usb drives with edgy would you drop me a PM please ?
<yoshig3> Does anyone have slow drawing windows in ubuntu?
<vontux> ok
<yoshig3> Anyone at all? I need some damn help
<avis> vontux then perhaps pmount is what you are looking for
<burnhamd> now how do i get the key to a repository?
<vontux> avis: sure
<avis> danke
<ubuntu22> yes
<tritium> yoshig3: that's not the best way to get it
<haxality> yoshig3: people can only help you if they know how
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<ubuntu22> alow dave123
<yoshig3> tritium: duh lol
<julow> I need some help w/ my sound card.  Unbuntu detects it and installs alsa drivers, but i still here nothing
<funkyHat> n30n, can you see it? just click on it and find out :)
<julow> i've read all the forums for sound help but nothing works
<tritium> yoshig3: so be polite
<yoshig3> haxality: yeah I know I'm starting ot think I'm the only one in the world that is getting slow graphical response from ubuntu
<mister_roboto> ktenney: try taking the "us." off the front of the repo URL. some us specific locations have problems, i found
<ubuntu22> help me to screat on mission
<burnhamd> how do download and set the key for a repository
<ubuntu22> alow
<yoshig3> tritium: I wasn't being impolite, just how I talk lol
<Music_Shuffle> I know I've never experienced slow graphical response on ubuntu.
<funkyHat> burnhamd, not all repositories have keys, sometimes you just have to ignore the warnings if you want to use those repositories
<yoshig3> See wh at I mean
<haxality> yoshig3: it could be a number of things. I'd start by checking if you have the right video driver installed
<yoshig3> haxality: I do
<burnhamd> this one does have a key
<n30n> funkyHat: I mean is it a background package or do i need to be trying to run it
<haxality> what video card is it, yoshig3
<yoshig3> haxality: tried the old nvidia drivers and the new ones, have new ones in now, they both run the same
<yoshig3> haxality: nVidia GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB DDR PCI
<julow> can someone help w/ my sound card.  its driving me nuts
<haxality> hm.
<funkyHat> n30n, it will launch automatically on login once it's installed
<avis> i have found graphical response on edgy is slightly more than it was on dapper
<haxality> I don't know, then. I have had minimal experience with linux graphics problems
<mister_roboto> yoshig3: have you tried hitting the "turbo" button?    :)
<n30n> funkyHat: Restart required?
<haxality> yes, I couldn't even run edgy on this computer
<yoshig3> mister_roboto: I don't have that...
<funkyHat> n30n, no, just log out/in, restarts on Linux are all but never required :)
<mister_roboto> yoshig3: sorry, bad joke :)
<ktenney> mister_roboto: you rock, thx
<burnhamd> how do i register a gpg key
<avis> 486-dx33 to 486-dx66 ?  omg !!  that'll work ;)
<yoshig3> Well I have all the correct drivers installed I believe.....
<yoshig3> nVidia....newest....
<niru> hello all
<mister_roboto> ktenney: glad it worked :)
<n30n> funkyHat: I'll brb then.
<julow> Need help with Intel ich4 sound card
<dirle> does anyone here dual boots Vista an Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Can you manually configure speedstep?  Mine idles at 42% max, and there's no way I need that much power.
<jpiccolo> realtek sucks
<niru> Does anybody know any complex commands in zenity for creating windows that will have radiobuttons,list,drop down list,checklist etc
<avis> i'm not a graphics fanatic and for some reason composite manager and beryl never worked on my system and it took alot of hunting, trial, and error, i'm quite satisfied with my 4 window panes down below :)
<thompa> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dirle> does anyone here dual boots Vista an Ubuntu?
<n30n> I need help with wireless. I think i messed up when i configured ndiswrapper
<minerale> I'm having some trouble getting truecrypt to work -- has anyone compiled a truecrypt kernel module before ?
<dirle> well.. the only way to do it is to buy a HDD.. :/
<jpiccolo> how would i go about getting a lan card to work?
<yoshig3> Anyone know how to start beryl?
<yoshig3> I installed it, restarted, and no changes
<w30> mister_roboto, My father-in-law had a Gateway with a turbo button, bring back good memories. He would be in the cat bird seat with todays computers.
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<julow> I need help w/ my sound card.  I have no sound even thought my sound card is detected and drivers intalled
<niru> ubotu:Does anybody know any complex commands in zenity for creating windows that will have radiobuttons,list,drop down list,checklist etc
<avis> yoshig3, i believe there are 2 entries you should add to your gnome sessions but i forget which two they were.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Does anybody know any complex commands in zenity for creating windows that will have radiobuttons,list,drop down list,checklist etc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n30n> yoshig3: I've never used that package before, but did you try typing beryl in the command line terminal?
<burnhamd> how do i download register a key for a repository
<mister_roboto> w30: yes, i personally had such a computer too. i'm old  ;)
<yoshig3> I typed beryl
<robdeman> ok I used Firestarter and activated the firewall but now I cannot browse the Windows network anymore?
<yoshig3> and I got this neon
<n30n> Can someone help me configure wireless?
<funkyHat> yoshig3, alt+F2, then type beryl-manager
<julow> i know ppl are pretty busy, but i truely need help getting my sound card to work.  can someone dedicate some time for me?
<yoshig3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n30n> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<yoshig3> this is what I got from typing beryl in terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36552/
<joeljkp> why doesn't ubuntu use dmix by default?
<funkyHat> n30n, what wireless card do you have?
<n30n> funkyHat: broadcom. I used ndiswrapper to install a driver for it, but i cant get it to scan using iwconfig
<burnhamd> how can i ignore warnings for keys in apt-get
<bernie> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yoshig3> funkyHat: I did type that, I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36552/
<funkyHat> n30n, can you pastebin the output of ifconfig and iwconfig
<jpiccolo> well i guess its time to toss out the onboard nic
<n30n> yeah gimme a min
<yoshig3> funkyHat: except I also got "beryl: No composite extension"
<w30> mister_roboto, I am old too but I got a late start with computers, I never had time 'till I got disabled and retired early.
<LookTJ> hey
<LookTJ> how do i remove a directory that has a space?
<funkyHat> yoshig3, are you on dapper, or edgy?
<burnhamd> can someone help me with the error about the gpg keys on a nvidia binary repository?
<Dave> how do i upgrade from 6.06  to 6.10?
<julow> i know ppl are pretty busy, but i truely need help getting my sound card to work.  can someone dedicate some time for me?
<n30n> funkyHat: I used pastebin.com so it's gonna be a minute
<n30n> slow domain
<LookTJ> i want to rm /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/Ubuntu
<yoshig3> funkyHat: edgy
<n30n> LookTJ: why
<n30n> LookTJ: sudo -s
<LookTJ> but won't let me, because it has a space
<dirle> tony?
<funkyHat> LookTJ, rm -r
<tonyyarusso> dirle: yes?
<yoshig3> funkyHat: edgy
<dirle> you were saying something about more than 4 partitions..
<funkyHat> ahh, LookTJ put \ before the space, i.e. Virtual\ Machines/
<Brian|lfs> update your /etc/apt/sources.lst to all point to edgy
<n30n> LookTJ: sudo -s, cd ../.. , cd var/lib/vmware , cd Virtual (tab key) , rm Ubuntu
<LookTJ> thank you funkyHat
<funkyHat> LookTJ, or just use tab to autocomplete it
<dirle> can you be more specific?
<n30n> Or you could use escape keys that works too
<joeljkp> why doesn't edgy use dmix by default?
<n30n> funkyHat: pastebin is still going
<dirle> !vista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoshig3> funkyHat: I'm using edgy!
<dirle> sorry guys.. but I need to use that
<jpiccolo> i will pay someone to help me get my nic working
<funkyHat> yoshig3, ok, sorry I didn't reply, can't think of anything to suggest just yet
<carzzz215> i just installed the lastest alsa driver and now i can't open alsamixer.  I get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<carzzz215> who can help me
<dirle> lol.. of course it doesn't know about it
<Brian|lfs> how much will you pay jpiccolo
<n30n> funkyHat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36555/
<yoshig3> funkyHat: did you look at my pastebin?
<karthik> guys Help needed!! I try to run my new nvidia driver but its asking me to shut-down my X-SERVER..how can i do it
<tonyyarusso> dirle: You can only have 4 primary partitions if that's what you mean
<jpiccolo> how much do you want
<karthik> guys Help needed!! I try to run my new nvidia driver but its asking me to shut-down my X-SERVER..how can i do it
<jrib> karthik: are you comfortable on the command line without X?
<Brian|lfs> how about 200 bucks
<yoshig3> karthik: ctrl+alt+backspace
<yoshig3> karthik: at the login screen...will restart X
<Brian|lfs> what kind of nic do you have
<funkyHat> yoshig3, yeah...
<jpiccolo> ha the computer wasnt 200 bucks
<jpiccolo> yet
<Vaske_Car_> how to exit VI
<funkyHat> yoshig3, did you change anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dirle> hmm.. I got 3 of them.. it has to be with that bitlocker function
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: :q
<n30n> funkyHat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36555/
<vontux> avis: you can mount w/ the mount command like so:  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2 /media/portntfs2
<Brian|lfs> will what kind of nic are you having probs with
<vontux> avis: you must apt-get install ntfs-3g to do that btw
<funkyHat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy yoshig3
<jpiccolo> according to the manual its a Realtek 8201CL PHY
<jpiccolo> onboard
<jpiccolo> biostar motherboard
<yoshig3> funkyHat: Yeah, I changed what the install page told me to change.
<funkyHat> yoshig3, have you restarted X since doing that?
<Brian|lfs> what is it a realtek rt8139 or 69 or what
<carzzz215> can someone help me?  i just installed the lastest alsa driver and now i can't open alsamixer.  I get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<Brian|lfs> or nforce nic
<funkyHat> yoshig3, i.e. either reboot, or log out, then press ctrl+alt+backspace
<jpiccolo> i guess it would be along the lines of nforce
<yoshig3> funkyHat: I did, yes
<kuto> whats a good windows irc chat?
<PORDO> does ubuntu have any sort of internal voting for decisions, the way debian does?
<joeljkp> kuto: try the chatzilla addon for firefox
<PORDO> cause if so, i want to suggest they use range voting.
<DigitalNinja> I've got a laptop with a ATI Radeon Mobility 7500. Does the "radeon" drive in Dapper support DRI?
<tonyyarusso> PORDO: See the governance page on the ubuntu.com site
<PORDO> thanks.
<jpiccolo> Brian|ifs on the biostar site it says RealTek RTL81xx family Fast Ethernet adapter driver
<robdeman> hey folks, any experience with TRAC on Ubuntu?
<robdeman> how would I install this the most easy way?
<joeljkp> why doesn't edgy use dmix by default?
<n30n> funkyHat: Did you look at that output?
<jrib> !info trac | robdeman
<ubotu> trac: Enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-2 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<robdeman> ah
<robdeman> :)
<carzzz215> can someone help me?  i just installed the lastest alsa driver and now i can't open alsamixer.  I get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<funkyHat> n30n, try this... go to System > Administration > Networking, and remove any settings from the wireless card, then see if you can use the network manager icon to do anything
<dirle> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jrib> !repeat | carzzz215
<ubotu> carzzz215: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n30n> funkyHat: mk
<kuto> joeljkp: windows irc chat channel
<Varanger> Hello
<Vaske_Car_> how to SAVE file edited with VI ?
<joeljkp> kuto: oh, sorry
<yoshig3> funkyHat: I installed beryl correctly, composite is not enabled though. I saw at server webpages that enabling compsite will cause xserver not to start. Should I enable it?
<Varanger> hello people
<joeljkp> kuto: ##windows
<n30n> eth1 status: disconnected
<funkyHat> Vaske_Car, :w
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: :w   but you should read  :help
<n30n> funkyHat: eth1 status: disconnected
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: or at least run 'vimtutor'
<Varanger> I have modified heavily the partition table, how can I update the /etc/fstab automatically ???
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, do I click Alt_W?
<funkyHat> n30n, ok, if you click the arrow next to it a couple of times, can you make it say 'this network interface is not configured'?
<funkyHat> n30n, or open it up and remove the settings so it says that...
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: I don't understand what you mean
<n30n> funkyHat: It already is.
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, if I click "w" it just type "w"
<yoshig3> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: ESC :w
<fatalcure> Vaske_Car_: hit <ESC>
<c0> ic km?
<yoshig3> !wtfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0> pic km?
<n30n> funkyHat: I got the wireless card status thingy in the top tray, but when i double click it it tells me its disconnected
<funkyHat> n30n, ah ok, now... can you see an networking icon near the clock in the top left?
<funkyHat> n30n, ok... what if you single click on it? or right click ?
<derekS> I want to mount my pocketpc phone as a storage device. lsusb recognizes that it is attached, but i don't know hwere to go from here
<derekS> any suggestions
<n30n> funkyHat: single click made properties come up and right click gave me a drop menu with "Properties, about, help, remove from trey"
<Em3rald> Anyone know why the program Keytouch might not be working *quite* right?  I have selected the correct keyboard, and it WAS all working peachy keen a few weeks ago.  But now some of the media keys don't do anything, some of them open the wrong thing, and some of them are like mouse-clicks and aren't very helpful anymore.  Thoughts?
<kranky> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<n30n> funkyHat: Properties: eth1
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, I do not understand how to click : and W at the same time
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: not at the same time, one followed by the next
<funkyHat> n30n, ok I'm not sure if that's the right network icon -.- hmmm... have you installed network-manager-gnome?
<Vaske_Car_> now how to exit by q?
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: :q
<Vaske_Car_> ok
<niru> funkyHat:Do you have any idea on zenity
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: you can use :wq  too to save and exit
<n30n> funkyHat: Yeah that one only shows me a drop menu with "wired network"
<Vaske_Car_> now I know, I use ECS to enter command mode for VI  :)
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: yes
<Vaske_Car_> thanks
<PORDO> tonyyarusso the governance page unfortunately does not tell what voting method is used, and implies that voting is only used when a consensus cannot be reached.
<PORDO> i say they just use range voting, and vote on all the issues.  it will allow them to find their real consensus, better than just casually guessing.
<funkyHat> niru, none at all actually, didn't know it existed until just now ;)
<ToHellWithGA> hullo hullo.  i need to rebuild GRUB's options b/c it picks the wrong partition and the wrong image.  how can i do that so i don't have to manually edit GRUB entries at each startup?
<AzMoo> Hey. How can I set up 5.1 surround for my audigy?
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, if I want to update only installed aplications I use "apt-get update" ?
<fatalcure> ToHellWithGA: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ToHellWithGA> thanks fatalcure
<funkyHat> n30n, ah... :( um.. looks like it might not support your card perhaps... I thought I read that it did support ndiswrapper though..
<tonyyarusso> PORDO: Okay
<econobeing> hey guys, when i use wine and utorrent, i can't see the utorrent window
<Em3rald> Sorry to be a pest and repeat myself, but ... Anyone know why the program Keytouch might not be working *quite* right?  I have selected the correct keyboard, and it WAS all working peachy keen a few weeks ago.  But now some of the media keys don't do anything, some of them open the wrong thing, and some of them are like mouse-clicks and aren't very helpful anymore.  Thoughts?
<race> whos good with wine
<n30n> funkyHat: Maybe i didn't configure ndiswrapper right. Wasn't it suppose to create a wlan0 alais?
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: apt-get update updates the package list, apt-get upgrade  upgrades packages to the latest version in the repositories
<dirle> finaly got to the page I need
<econobeing> i used to be able to see it
<fatalcure> len evans
<fatalcure> rip
<dirle> http://www.commonmancomputing.com/y/Learn/DualBootVistaandLinux/tabid/62/Default.aspx .. for u guys to have if others like me bothers u about dual booting vista.. lol
<econobeing> when i use photoshop 7, i can still see those windows
<econobeing> but for some reason utorrent wont come up
<tim167> question about Open Source /Free Software : if a commercial company uses open source code in proprietary software, they don't have to show the source code, so noone can tell if ther'se gpl-ed code inside, right ?
<funkyHat> n30n, there's particular need for a wireless card to be called wlan? rather than eth? mine is eth1... maybe something else in ndiswrapper config though
<Em3rald> tim167:  that's a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<linlin> is there any way to reload ubuntu without sticking in a CD and reloading it?  my laptop does not have cdrom drive but i have a half-working copy of ubuntu on it
* bobbie__4 futurama rocks
<chalcedony> hugs
<n30n> funkyHat: The instructions told me to iwconfig wlan0 scan after i installed the ndiswrapper driver, but it says thers no wlan0 device
<n30n> funkyHat: Supposivly ndiswrapper -m made an alais
<yoshig3> Anyone experiencing slow drawing in ubuntu?
<Em3rald> linlin:  have you tried sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop perhaps?
<chalcedony> since we upgraded my box to edgy it's been SERIOUSLY SLOW to change applications. I can wait MINUTES to be able to typein a different screen or get a menu.. is this normal?
<funkyHat> n30n, your wireless card is called eth1, so if something tells you to use wlan0 put eth1 instead
<n30n> chalcedony: are you duel boot. how much diskspace do you have left
<n30n> funkyHat: Yeah i tried that with very little luck
<godlygeek> does anyone have any suggestions for what to do about unreadable console windows after a suspend to ram? (xorg resumes just fine! )
<yoshig3> funkyHat: Any ideas yet?
<stephan21> n30n: i am duel ....does it matter?
<LookTJ> edgy has too many bugs
<kitche> chalcedony: see what video driver your using in xorg.conf also
<LookTJ> dapper is most stable
<n30n> stephan21: It can make the performance lag
<chalcedony> n30n: i'm not dual boot and it should have plenty of hd .. not sure if it's a swap problem maybe?
<ski-worklap> LookTJ, you think so?
<ski-worklap> edgy is a "stable" release, is it not?
<yoshig3> HAY!
<yoshig3> How can I make sure I'm using the nvidia binary driver??
<n30n> chalcedony: i don't mess with swap partitions ask somebody better than me
<yoshig3> I'm using the newest nvidia drivers atm
<godlygeek> ski-worklap: don't let anyone convince you of that.
<funkyHat> yoshig3, no I can't think of anything at all sorry... unless you haven't enabled the nvidia binary driver... hmm
<violot> Is a apt-get dist-upgrade basically upgrading to the next version of Ubuntu?  (I'm new to Ubuntu, but not new to Linux)
<funkyHat> yoshig3, lsmod |grep nvidia
<econobeing> arrggh, i can't see the utorrent window
<violot> I'm used to d/l'ing the new cd's, and reinstalling ;)
<kitche> ski-worklap: it works if you do a fresh isntall but when you upgrade you always should think that there will be breakage
<n30n> funkyHat: root@lappy486:~# iwlist eth1 scan
<n30n> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<econobeing> it was working fine, now all of the sudden the window doesn't pop up no matter what i do, what gives
<ski-worklap> kitche, right
<jrib> violot: man apt-get, explains the differences
<yoshig3> funkyHat: nvidia               4714676  22
<yoshig3> i2c_core               22288  3 i2c_ec,nvidia,i2c_algo_bit
<yoshig3> agpgart                33456  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<ski-worklap> godless, don't let anyone convince me of what?
<yoshig3> funkyHat: Does that mean it's enabled?
<kitche> violot: sudo update-manager -c is how you hsould upgrade
<violot> Okee, thanks
<funkyHat> yoshig3, looks like it's not... I should have got you to do something different though... lol
<w30> ubotu, upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<violot> Do I have to manually edit my /etc/apt/sources.list file, or is it done for me?
<yoshig3> funkyHat: How do I enable it?
<godlygeek> ski-worklap: an edgy upgrade is awful.  had no problem with warty->breezy->dapper, but dapper->edgy just flat out didn't work well.
<funkyHat> yoshig3, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<violot> :|
<ski-worklap> godlygeek, did you try a fresh install?
<violot> Is it a good idea to upgrade to edgy or breezy?
<n30n> funkyHat: Something has to be configured wrong
<jrib> violot: what version are you using now?
<violot> Dapper
<yoshig3> funkyHat: Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<yoshig3> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<yoshig3> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<yoshig3> command:
<yoshig3> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<yoshig3> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<ski-worklap> my fresh install of edgy has about teh same number of problems as my fresh install of dapper
<yoshig3> from nv to nvidia.
<yoshig3> funkyHat: what does that mean?
<kitche> !paste|yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n30n> funkyHat: I can get this laptop to go wireless using whoppix
<engla> violot: not if you don't have a need or a lust for exploration
<yoshig3> kitche: no duh, but I don't wanna pastebin 350 times
<ski-worklap> and that's almost exclusively linux kernel weirdness (hibernate/suspend dont work on this laptop)
<violot> Well, I'm a geek, that's why I'm upgrading ;)
<godlygeek> ski-worklap: I'm still trying to work through it all, but if i reinstall i'm going back to dapper.
<robdeman> hey all is there any good Apache config manager? eg I want to make Apache use /home/rob/httpdocs/ as the generic starting point for Apache's includs httpdcos etc
<funkyHat> violot, if you're happy with breezy, it's still supported at the moment, but dapper is very nice and will be supported for a long time, so I would recommend you upgrade :)
<chalcedony> n30n: ty much :)
<engla> violot: in that case, go ahead, upgrade to edgy
<ski-worklap> kitche, you can paste more than one file in pastebin
<balder> hi  people  I just asking about some  *.wmv  player  please tell me any one
<kitche> ski-worklap: ?
<violot> Errr, I mean upgrade to Edgy, not dapper, sorry
<tonyyarusso> robdeman: Yep, /etc/apache2/
<jrib> violot: breezy came before dapper, so your only option is to go to edgy if you want to upgrade :)
<kitche> balder: install w32codecs
<LookTJ> ski-worklap: yeah, btw, did they ever fix the screensaver bug on edgy?
<violot> Yeah, wrong code name, sorry :P
<robdeman> tonyyarusso: is that a tool?
<ski-worklap> LookTJ, what screensaver bug?
* violot will try it and hopefully won't destory his configuration and perfect desktop after trying for 2 years to get it perfect :P
<ski-worklap> i changed my laptop to just blank my screen
<ski-worklap> there might very well have been some problem that i never noticed
<engla> violot: it might actually do just that. You have been warned
<balder> Kitche   thanks ,   so any spetial codecs?
<engla> violot: so take backups
<Jac1> How to use ubuntu with windowsXP?
<Journeyman> I installed vncserver, when I connect all I see is the gnome start up screen (where it loads the desktop0
<Journeyman> and it just sits there and does nothing
<violot> I have most of what I need back-upped
<Journeyman> how do I set it to choose a certain desktop
<kitche> balder: just install the w32codecs and it will install the windows codecs that you want
<Journeyman> or not to load gnome
<LookTJ> ski-worklap: the one bug where i get blank screensaver nothing showing, i change it, still nothing shows, blank screen
<tonyyarusso> robdeman: Nope - directory of config files.  They're not too hard to understand really
<kitche> violot: see your smart you backup stuff when you upgrade :)
<balder> Kitche    thanks  a Lot
<violot> I backup because I got in the habit back when I used Windows :P
<ski-worklap> LookTJ, are you sayinga normal screensaver shows as blank, or that you can't leave a blank screensaver?
<n30n> funkyHat: should i give up on wireless?
* violot will be stabbing something very hard if Edgy doesn't boot up when he restarts
<violot> *VERY HARDLY*
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<LookTJ> ski-worklap: the default screensaver(random) doesn't show up in edgy like it usually does in dapper
* w30 likes to dual boot to a new install rather than upgrade so if it don't setup quite right and needs tweeking you can allways reboot to your old distro. I keep most of my stuff on a separate partition mounted as dicks_stuff though
<funkyHat> n30n, certainly not if you can get it to run using a different distro... post a request on the forums (in my experience you're more likely to sort out an issue on the forums than on here)
<ski-worklap> LookTJ, i see. well a random screensaver is a bad idea for a default anyway if you ask me.
<ski-worklap> blank or something else low-cpu sohuld be default
<violot> I'd love to have my Dad's USB external drive to keep my home directory on in case of a crash..
<violot> That'd be nice
<Jac1> :'(
<Music_Shuffle> My home is like 40 gigs. =/
<ski-worklap> violot, there are many ways to keep proper backups
<LookTJ> ski-worklap: i also changed it, but still black screen
<kranky> Anyone with an Audigy 1 card ever lose ALSA playback and get it back?
* Shadowpillar has a 4 GB
<violot> Well, wish me luck.  Here I go.  :)
<Shadowpillar> ;D
<ski-worklap> LookTJ, interesting
<Music_Shuffle> Err...85 gigs.*
* violot gets ready to click "Install Updates"
<Shadowpillar> er
<Shadowpillar> 2GB
* violot holds his breathe
<robdeman> everytime I do gnome-ession it reports tons of errors on the soundcard - my server doesnt have one - how do I disable those errors?
<LookTJ> ski-worklap: it happens when i lock the screen on edgy
<Jac1> :'(
<n30n> funkyHat: Whoppix is the only distro that i have gotten to do it.
<Jac1> :'(
<Jac1> :'(
<violot> If I'm not back, I got screwd over
<Jac1> :'(
<w30> violot, get a usb drive box and a used hard drive somewhere. The USB boxes are about 30bucks.
<Jac1> :'(
<violot> screwd = screwed
<ski-worklap> LookTJ, oh, that bug is still there
<Jac1> :'(
<Jac1> :'(
<Jac1> :'(
<Jac1> :'(
<Jac1> :'(
<Jac1> :'(
<ski-worklap> Jac1, STOP
<Jac1> :'(
<LookTJ> op?
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Music_Shuffle> !ops
<gotit> how should i install my viewsonic lcd on ubuntu, or better how can i improve my screen resoulution
<Jac1> help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Music_Shuffle> Eh. Late.
<ski-worklap> thanks
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks tonyyarusso.
<violot> I'm going to use my dad's Windows shared folders as my backup dir ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<n30n> Jacl: what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<funkyHat> n30n, you could try to copy out everything related to the wireless drivers from whoppix... and put them in your ubuntu installation (I wouldn't know what you'd need to copy though... I've never had to use ndiswrapper)
<Music_Shuffle> And Hobbsee. :D
<violot> Here it goes...
<Hobbsee> heh, too late
<violot> Installing 6.10
<ski-worklap> LookTJ, i just checked my settings and it was set to a random screensaver, not blank (but that suited me fine since i want a blank screensaver, heh)
<w30> peanut butter in the enter key?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah, but we can thank you anyways ;)
<violot> PLEASE, LIVE!
<econobeing> anybody know how i can delete settings for a program using wine?
<violot> Oh god, oh god
<yoshig3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<violot> I'm upgrading
<LookTJ> ski-worklap: well i gotta go eat dinner
<LookTJ> :P
<violot> Oh my god, I upgraded
<Music_Shuffle> violot, quick, get the defib! Shock it! GO!
<violot> :P
<linlin> what program can i use to extrace a iso on command line
<funkyHat> violot, I hope you're upgrading according to the wiki ;) using apt-get breaks stuff :P
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<violot> I'm so nervous :P
<econobeing> i need to delete whatever settings wine made for utorrent
<violot> I'm doing that update-manager
<Music_Shuffle> econobeing, which settings?
<LookTJ> violot: don't be nervous :)
<LookTJ> it's just Linux
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah...don't be nervous...
<violot> Well, goodbye, it says to close all apps... I'll be back if I lived :P
<gotit> can any body plz tell me where to get viewsonic lcd va503 drivers
<Music_Shuffle> either it works, or it doesn't.
<Music_Shuffle> Flip a coin!
<violot> Thanks for the help.
<Music_Shuffle> ;)
<robdeman> uhm I did a LAMP install.. doe sthe MySQL root user have a password?
<Music_Shuffle> GL. :D
<violot> Wish me luck ;) :P
<violot> Goodbye.
<violot> :P
<econobeing> Music_Shuffle: i'm not sure, but the utorrent window won't show up anymore
<yoshig3> Anyone know how to fix nvidia-glx not wanting to enable???
<kitche> robdeman: a lot of people have to reset the mysql root password for some reason
<Music_Shuffle> econobeing, odd....dapper?
<jrib> yoshig3: did you ask nicely?  (we need more info)
<yoshig3> PLEASE.
<kitche> yoshig3: it won't do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<econobeing> Music_Shuffle: Edgy, yeah it used to work, i logged into another account and tried it, and the window shows up there
<Jac1> :'(
<w30> linlin, I think you want to make a loopback mount and make it appear to be a regular file system.
<yoshig3> kitche: nope
<Jac1> :'(
<Music_Shuffle> Oh, I've not tried under Edgy.
<yoshig3> kitche: here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36563/
<robdeman> what is the command to stop a service?
<robdeman> rc.d?
<yoshig3> kitche: it says that my xorg.conf has changed and the script can't continue automagically
<Jac1> :'(
<Music_Shuffle> Jac1, STOP.
<n30n> funkyHat: Do you have vnc?
<kitche> yoshig3: try this sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Jac1> help me pls!
<ski-worklap> SHUT THE FUCK UP, THAT WILL HELP
<Jac1> How to use ubuntu with windowsXP?
<econobeing> Music_Shuffle: if i delete my ~/.wine directory, could i just run "winecfg" again and maybe that would work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-33-221-8.hsd1.dc.comcast.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<yoshig3> kitche: okay it backed up. what now?
<whyameye> robdeman: you might be looking for "sudo /etc/init.d/<service> stop"
<Music_Shuffle> Jac1, what do you mean?
<robdeman> im logged on as root
<Music_Shuffle> How to install it, or dual-boot it or what?
<kitche> yoshig3: now check your xorg.conf see if it has nvidia as the driver
<tim167> Jac1: ubuntu is an operating system, you use it INSTEAD of win XP
<yoshig3> kitche: it does
<Jac1> i mean two OS in one pc
<funkyHat> n30n, ubuntu has a vnc client installed by default ;)
<robdeman> qhy do I need to sudo when I am root?
<kitche> yoshig3: ok restart X
<Music_Shuffle> econobeing, I would just reinstall wine, and see if you can't be sure to clear out all the configs, then reinstall, and yous hould be anew...>.>
<Music_Shuffle> Jac1, its dual-booting.
<Music_Shuffle> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jrib> robdeman: you don't
<whyameye> robdeman: nope. Skip sudo.
<Music_Shuffle> There you go.
<francois> hey all, does anyone know how to search and replace text in a file quickly ?
<robdeman> it only works when adding sudo??
<robdeman> oh w8 Im talking crap
<yoshig3> kitche: I've restarted X many many times
<linlin> any ideas as to how to install ubuntu from a usb drive?
<yoshig3> kitche: that obviously isn't doing anything. It won't let me start the drivers
<whyameye> francois: you mean with another command or with an editor or what?
<n30n> funkyHat: Yeah.  could you connect to me and see if you can't shed light on my wireless prob
<xipietotec> okay: I type: wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/1609B551.gpg --quiet -O- | sudo apt-key add - and get an "Ok" return, but then when I do apt-get/aptitude update it tells me there's no valid pgp key?
<Arastoo> can any body tell me plz how to improve my screen resoulution , its not working from system->administrative-> screen resoulution
<kitche> yoshig3: ah you having that API problem still?
<yoshig3> kitche: no
<funkyHat> n30n, I doubt I'll  be able to help but I'll give it a go if you want
<francois> whyameye, using command line, i want to be able to search a string and replace it with something else in a file
<yoshig3> kitche: just can't enable the drivers. Composite isn't enabled either htough. Here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36563/
<jrib> !fixres | Arastoo
<ubotu> Arastoo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitche> yoshig3: paste your xorg.0.log it's in /var/log
<jrib> francois: use sed
<xipietotec> In fact, this is what I get back from aptitude: W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<francois> jrib, i tried, but it just keeps saying it doesn't reconise the characters... ??
<jrib> xipietotec: that's because the server is getting hammered
<xipietotec> oh
<jrib> francois: paste the command
<Arastoo> i changed my crt to lcd and resoulution just changed
<xipietotec> so my apt-key is okay?
<jrib> xipietotec: it worked anyway for me, I just trusted the unsigned packages
<Arastoo> its gone every thing gone
<Arastoo> its black now what should i do
<xipietotec> jrib: I like my signed packaged
<xipietotec> packages
<francois> jrib, sudo sed -e s/\sdapper/ edgy/g -i /etc/ap
<jrib> francois: then keep trying :)
<mardi_soir> hello .. if i make a deb package without  specific options will it run  "everywhere" ?
<jrib> xipietotec: the keep trying :)
<yoshig3> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36574/
<econobeing> hmmm, the "rm -Rf ~/.wine ; winecfg" worked <_>
<jrib> francois: what kind of quotes are those?  use ''
<kitche> yoshig3: according to your log you have the nvidia drivers working
<yoshig3> kitche: what's the enable command?
<yoshig3> kitche: because graphically my ubuntu is running very slow
<francois> jrib, excellent, thanks man, you saved like 15min of work
<kitche> yoshig3: when you did nvidia-xconfig it's pretty much the same as nvidia-glx-config enable
<jrib> francois: heh np
<yoshig3> kitche: nvidia-xconfig just backed up my xorg
<kitche> yoshig3: no it didn't it also changed your xorg.conf so that your drivers are nvidia
<kitche> yoshig3: it changes your xorg.conf and makes a backup before it does the changes
<funkyHat> yoshig3, ::
<Z> ???
<funkyHat> sup Z?
<Z> some problem about dualboot
<ademan> is airodump anywhere in the repositories?
<levander> ademan: "apt-cache search airodump"
<ademan> levander: there's no package named airodump
<ademan> and i used synaptic to check descriptions as well
<levander> ademan: "apt-cache search air"
<ademan> nothing
<levander> ademan: probably not...
<ademan> it's supposed to be part of the aircrack suite
<ademan> and i've got the aircrack package...
<Vaske_Car_> I can not install mozilla_mplayer  there is a problem with server... anybody have solution?
<levander> ademan: are your sure airodump is not included in the aircrack suite
<levander> ?
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer'
<Z> ???
<ademan> levander: well i may have the answer, i had uninstalled the aircrack package, but kept the aircrack-ng package, it's possible that the aircrack package contains it
<ademan> levander: yep, that was it
<ademan> :-/
<danl> how would you search all the files in the current directory and all directories below that one for a string in the file?
<ademan> aircrack-ng was apparently ONLY a new version of the aircrack utility, not the whole suite
<jrib> danl: grep -R
<levander> ademan: i imagine aircrack then should be dependent upon aircrack-ng?  so there aren't two packages containing the aircrack utility?
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36576/
<gotit> can anybody plz tell me how to improve my screen resoulution, i just changed to lcd from crt
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<SurfnKid> does anyone know the difference between atom and rss feeds?
<jrib> gotit: does system > preferences > screen resolution not list what you want?
<levander> gotit: got to reconfigure x-windows for a new monitor probably
<gotit> jrib: no
<levander> gotit: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jrib> !fixres | gotit
<ubotu> gotit: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<graham_100> do i need to change any settings on my wireless card when i change my isp???
<gotit> levander: how
<levander> gotit: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<robdeman> where does apache by default store its ssl https stuff?
<Z> ???
<graham_100> can you use telnet to search for local networks??
<gotit> jrib: i did that and the monitor goes black
<ademan> levander: it actually didn't, i think aircrack-ng only contained an updated version of the aircrack util
<jrib> gotit: what is "that"?
<levander> ademan: ah, i see
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36577/
<graham_100> levander : hello there again
<ademan> levander: pretty crappy way to do business, but meh
<levander> graham_100: hi graham_100, how's it going?
<karthik> guys help me....tell me a good software which help to read CHM files
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: remove the unofficial stuff you have
<graham_100> levander : all fine at the moment still have trouble with sourcing wine 3d drivers
<graham_100> lol
<levander> ademan: yeah, does sound a little messy, guy who did aircrack-ng should have upgraded the whole package probably
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: ie http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org
<karthik> guys help me....tell me a good software which help to read CHM files
<levander> graham_100: i'm hopeless there, i don't mess with 3d
<kitche> !chm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<levander> karthik: what's a CHK file?
<kitche> karthik: you mean the windows files?
<jrib> kitche: xchm
<graham_100> levander : do you know anything about telnet??? and changing isp??
<levander> graham_100: you want to change your IP?
<karthik> chm r like PDF
<levander> ISP*
<gotit> jrib: what ubotu told me
<karthik> to read documents
<jrib> karthik: install xchm
<karthik> ok jrib
<jrib> gotit: that page lists several methods iirc, what exactly did you try?
<gotit> levander: it is asking me to select a video card driver for the x server
<graham_100> levander : no no , i am changing my service provider (resulting in loss of connection between 14/12 and new years) :(
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, installed :) but what is the point, it tried to download from unofficial respositors, why not from default ones?
<gotit> jrib: the command in ubotu sentence
<tomlins> anyone know why when i run the short cut I created to run eclipse (/usr/bin/eclipse) it cant find my default jre, yet if I cd to /usr/bin and run eclipse it works fine ??
<levander> graham_100: okay, i hope you like the new ISP better...
<graham_100> levander i will still be using the same router so wil i need to change any card settings??
<levander> graham_100: you might need to change how your router (via a web page the router itself serves) logs into your ISP.
<jrib> gotit: I meant for you to read the wiki page
<somerville32> graham_100: What kind of connection do you have? ADSL, Cable, Dial up?
<levander> graham_100: cable internet providers in the USA - don't think you have to, DSL providers - you would
<gotit> jrib: ok but the command was so i applied it
<graham_100> levander i have adsl and can i run the changes without an adsl conection being live on my line??
<karthik> thanks guys
<graham_100> levander i think it will cause me a headache lol
<levander> graham_100: yeah, you can probably reconfigure the router, but it won't be able to connect it sounds like
<somerville32> graham_100: IT depends on the ISP. You'll have to change your username and passwd of course.
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, it still does not play this video: http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/pool/normal_videos/NV2-1.htm
<_tcc> Where can I set the WM for X?
<_tcc> I want to use XDM, and drop into fluxbox.
<levander> graham_100: if you have a username and password for your ISP that is
<gotit> why its asking me to select a video card driver , i just changed the screen
<jrib> gotit: some advice, don't execute any commands if you don't know what they do exactly.  Feel free to ask, but ubotu does say "to restart X, ..." and later says "To fix screen resolution, ...".  Still I understand the confusion.  The best method on that page is what you are doing now with dpkg-reconfigure
<kitche> _tcc xwmconfig
<graham_100> levandr the isp i am with now i never need to put in any log in details it's on all the time
<levander> gotit: it's not that fine grained, you have to reconfigure everything
<graham_100> levander the new isp requires a log in
<levander> graham_100: some ISP's are like that
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: what codec does the video use?
<levander> graham_100: well, for the new isp, but in a new login/password then
<Vaske_Car_> windows media
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: have you installed w32codecs?
<graham_100> levander i shouldn't have to do anything at the p.c side though right?
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, windows media, i hope so
<levander> graham_100: correct
<Vaske_Car_> not sure
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, not sure
<jrib> ubotu: tell Vaske_Car_ about w32codecs
<levander> graham_100: only if you make other changes to the router that effect the PC, but you probably won't
<joeshmo> so i have my other 2 hard drives now as ext3. they are mounted but it says i dont have the permissions to write to them
<graham_100> levander i have a neighbour on wireless also and the git keeps on connecting to my router as i only have a wep key at the moment! can i use telnet to find his network and give some payback??? lol
<_tcc> kitche, what exactly is that changing?
<_tcc> I am remastering Ubuntu.
<levander> joeshmo: what are the options for the other two hard drives in /etc/fstab?  or, did you mount them from the command line
<_tcc> With reconstructor.
<levander> ?
<jrib> joeshmo: change their permissions using chmod and/or chown
<jrib> ubotu: tell joeshmo about permissions
<joeshmo> i used pysdm
<kitche> -tcc: allows you to pick a window manager tat you want to use
<gotit> levander: i dont know what card i am using
<levander> graham_100: it's probably easier just to connect your wireless card to his network to find it
<gotit> levander: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
<joeshmo> it still thinks they are ntfs in fstab i think
<gotit> it says on the hp page
<levander> gotit: what is a hp page?
<gotit> levander: and its not listed in confguing xserver
<levander> gotit: did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not detect your video card?
<gotit> thats hewlet packard page
<graham_100> levander my card picks it's network up and connects to it but i cant get web access through it as i don't know the wep key their side
<monoxide> sup everyone, I need to know what command to use to install gkismet from my desktop. if anyone could help me it would be nice
<exhav0k> hey, something happened and my ipod no longer boots with write capabilities
<Epidemik> how do i find my internal ip?
<gotit> no its asking me to select a video card
<Epidemik> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_tcc> kitche, where can i get it?
<graham_100> levander and he is causing me some real bad upstream problems so i have no idea what he is downloading and sending through my router
<kitche> Epidemik: ifconfig
<levander> gotit: first check to see if "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" detects your graphics card
<Epidemik> kitche thnx
<levander> gotit: but, if explicitly asked, i'd trust the hp page
<gotit> ok
<_tcc> What scripts should I modify exactly?
<levander> graham_100: why don't you secure your router with a wep key?
<_tcc> I want XDM to go into Fluxbox.
<kitche> _tcc: hmm it seems like ubuntu doesn't have it
<robert11> Hi all
<robert11> this is not directly realted to ubuntu...
<robert11> related even
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, installed w32codecs and still wont play http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/pool/normal_videos/NV2-1.htm
<gotit> levander : its says ," it is necessary to select a video card driver for the x server" there is a list but mine is not listed
<Vermyndax> evenin
<graham_100> levander i have a wep key active at the moment but i am thinking about changing to wpa  key instead
<Vermyndax> can anyone tell me how linux uses memory... buffers/cache and calculates free RAM?
<levander> gotit: is it just a list of drivers, or a list of video cards?
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: pastebin the page that you get when you go to 'about:plugins' in your address bar
<graham_100> levander i am told that is more secure
<levander> graham_100: did he break your WEP key??
<graham_100> levander i do believe so yes
<gotit> levander : i think its a list of video cards
<levander> gotit: type out one of the items on the list
<levander> graham_100: can you explicitly blacklist his PC on your router?
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/276295
<gotit> voodoo
<yoshig3> Well, it's still laggy
<yoshig3> It started up, but still laggy.....wtf.
<levander> gotit: that sounds like an X graphics card driver to me, not the name of a graphics card
<graham_100> levander also he has had access to my router and i can't find his ip, every time i go into the router the intrusion list has been cleared lol
<carutsu> I'm back, guys, now i'mon my ubuntu
<levander> gotit: you have to figure out which driver is for you graphics card
<funkyHat> graham_100, just change to wpa, wep is all but useless, enabling MAC filtering couldn't hurt either
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: close all instances of firefox, 'sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*', start firefox, try again
<yoshig3> It's not AS laggy now though
<to2> hi all
<levander> gotit: it was probably the driver that was first selected when that screen came up
<gotit> levander: how do i figure it out
<yoshig3> funkyHat: seriously man...wow. It's not as laggy now but it's still laggy
<graham_100> funkyhat do i need to reconfigure my card going to wpa?
<yoshig3> funkyHat: should I pay ubuntu to fix my problem?
<levander> gotit: what was selected when it first came up?
<bradley> i cannot install themes properly. i download a theme from gnome-art drag it to the theme app and it says that it installs but the controls do not work. how do i fix this?
<gotit> levander: i dunno lemme do it again
<zebrinha> hi
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, you the expert!
<niru> zebrinha:hello
<joeshmo> i could do this easy if i could run x as root
<joeshmo> change the permissions that is
<zebrinha> were are you from
<joeshmo> i dont know how to use chmod
<yoshig3> well HOLY crap
<graham_100> can i use telnet to search for the local wireless networks around the area of my house to see if i can obtain his ip to block him from my router??
<jrib> Vaske_Car_: firefox was still using totem.  You could have also just removed totem
<yoshig3> beryl loaded
<yoshig3> BUT
<jengc0il> hi ppl
<yoshig3> I HAS NO BORDERS!
<to2> I'm trying to install e177 following the  http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/enlightenment_depots method,but when I try the apt-get install, it says that no version is avaylable, what have I done wrong ?
<bradley> when i said that the controls do not work i mean that they don't install, the slider or buttons just turn into blocks
<funkyHat> yoshig3, I didn't realise you had a problem with performance... :-S
<jrib> yoshig3: pastebin your xorg.conf
<yoshig3> I have already millions of times...but beryl started up this time
<yoshig3> BUT
<yoshig3> I have no borders.
<jrib> !enter | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ThePub> beryl is kind've nifty.. too bad it doesn't manage windows as well as metacity
<bradley> yoshig3, alt f2 then type 'emerald --replace'
<yoshig3> and I can't switch to firefox T.T
<jrib> yoshig3: I fixed the same issue with borders yesterday
<gotit> levander now its saying config.dat is locked by another process
<levander> gotit: "sudo rm config.dat"
<levander> gotit: wait
<gotit> ok
<levander> gotit: how did you get out of dpkg-reconfigure last time?
<yoshig3> jrib: how?
<jrib> yoshig3: I need to see your xorg.conf
<levander> gotit: did you hit Ctrl-C, Ctrl-Z?
<niru> zebrinha:use my nick and type otherwise I am unable to locate your message
<yoshig3> emerald replace just reloads beryl lol
<gotit> close the window i tried to press escape but it was asking other things
<gotit> nope no ctrl
<niru> zebrinha:I am from INDIA and you?
<levander> gotit: "ps -ef | grep reconfigure
<levander> "
<graham_100> levander do you know how to search for an i.p address in telnet??
<zebrinha> brasil
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | niru
<ubotu> niru: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<funkyHat> yoshig3, click on the ruby and switch your display manager back to metacity for now so that jrib can help you
<gotit> levander: is it the command to apply
<levander> graham_100: i have no idea how to search for an ip address in telnet
<yoshig3> wow beryl is pretty
<levander> graham_100: i almost think what you want is called a sniffer, but i've never used one
<s3phir3> ironic how ubotu uses caps to say that.
<funkyHat> Unless it works anyway... lol
<yoshig3> funkyHat: there is no ruby....
<graham_100> levander ok
<levander> gotit: it's the command to see if you are still running dpkg-reconfigure
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, do you have a time to see what I need for this video as well: http://www.joetucker.net/start.html  (click on NEW VIDEO SCHOOL and start one of videos
<ubox> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<funkyHat> yoshig3, never mind, sounds like you've got beryl to work anyway :)
<levander> gotit: you have to release the lock on config.dat held by the old dpkg-reconfigure process
<yoshig3> jrib: getting my xorg.conf
<gotit> ok and what does sudo rm config.dat means
<Vaske_Car_> jrib, never mind its working now
<levander> gotit: don't do that
<ubox> hey anybody knows why should i do to play *.flv in vlc?
<gotit> how do i release the lock
<SurfnKid> http://www.progressivedailybeacon.com/downloadimage.php?file=Steve_Sack_Thinking.jpg
<SurfnKid> shit sorry
<SurfnKid> oops
<levander> gotit: do "ps -ef | grep reconfigure"
<zebrinha> i just finesh my first year in CS
<SurfnKid> SORRY GUYS
<funkyHat> I'm off to bed, night!
<ubox> hey anybody knows why should i do to play *.flv in vlc?
<zebrinha> niru
<SurfnKid> :S
<ubox> hey anybody knows what should i do to play *.flv in vlc?
<ubox> its wht not why
<gotit> levander: did that screen is filled with ............ different things
<niru> zebrinha:yes
<yoshig3> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36579/
<niru> zebrinha:Whats you question?
<levander> gotit: how many lines of output?
<yoshig3> funkyHat: but now I can't scroll webpages smoothly XD
<levander> gotit: type in IRC what you typed on the command line
<gotit> 20-30
<gotit> ps ef | grep reconfiure
<jrib> yoshig3: what version of beryl?
<zebrinha> i have a Palm Lifedrive and was looking for some about run Linux on it
<gotit> reconfigure offcourse :)
<yoshig3> jrib: I have NO clue
<jrib> yoshig3: beryl --version
<yoshig3> jrib: probably the newest one
<levander> gotit: try it again, you screwed something up last time
<jerp> my nvidia settings app is wacked; wacked as in lame (very lame; like a single line in the left pane)
<funkyHat> zebrinha, www.handhelds.org
<zebrinha> tks
<levander> gotit: wait, you forgot a dash before the 'ef'.  It's "ps -ef | grep configure"
<gotit> again the same thing , i read it from the ubunt screen and wrote it here
<yoshig3> 0.1.3
<gotit> oh ok
* ChrisBradley checks in - listening to Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars - on XM 26
<yoshig3> jrib: 0.1.3
<niru> zebrinha:type "niru:I ahve a Palm Lifedrive....."
<levander> ChrisBradley: did you type that, or do you have software that types that out automatically?
<jrib> yoshig3: ok, you already have the option that I had to add.  In addition to that, I had to right click on the emerald, advanced options, and disable gl yield
<ChrisBradley> make that Alanis Morissette - Hand in my Pocket
<tonyyarusso> ChrisBradley: Not in here please
<zebrinha> niru: how old are you
<gotit> levander: now a five line output
<ChrisBradley> I typed that
<levander> gotit: are you running what are the five process names?
<ChrisBradley> what can I help out with tonight?
<levander> gotit: that process name is in the very last column of the output
<niru> zebrinha:around 24
<niru> zebrinha:why
<gotit> i am not running anything
<levander> gotit: the last column in the output of the "ps -ef" command
<roger_> hello this is my first time use linux ubuntu. have only use windows. hope this system is good
<yoshig3> jrib: okay, so what does that mean?
<ChrisBradley> roger_ it is good.
<niru> zebrinha:you want to run any kind of linux on your laptop
<levander> gotit: what are the process names in that last column
<yoshig3> jrib: I don't have any "emerald"
<zebrinha> niru: i am 29 and some times i think to old to start lerning all of this
<tonyyarusso> roger_: welcome
<mister_roboto> hackomatic
<ChrisBradley> roger_ are you using gnome?
<jrib> yoshig3: you don't have an emerald icon in the notification area?
<roger_> thans
<gotit> it says dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and  xserver-xsog.config reconfigure 1:7.1l1ubuntu6
<yoshig3> jrib: nope
<yoshig3> jrib: just volume.
<jrib> yoshig3: how do you run beryl?
<roger_> I dont no. Have only install it on pc
<yoshig3> jrib: beryl in terminal
<gotit> there are no columns screen is 640 by 480 its all messy
<jrib> yoshig3: run beryl-manager
<levander> in the line that has dpkg-reconfigure in it, what is the second column?  The second column is the process's ID number
<levander> gotit: what is in the 2nd column?
<ChrisBradley> when you login - do you have a desktop??
<niru> zebrinha:Dont take it otherwise I was unable to see your messages so I asked you to follow the procedure
<zebrinha> niru: i run ubuntu, i kicked Win few days ago
<yoshig3> there goes an emerald
<yoshig3> and some shadows
<ChrisBradley> sorry for the double ??
<niru> zebrinha:so how can i help you?
<zebrinha> ok i got
<zebrinha> niru: i got
<jerp> jrib, if it's loaded you open a terminal and enter beryl-manager (or place that in your sessions ap so it loads on boot)
<roger_> I most go to work . I comming back soon
<gotit> levander :root 5412
<jrib> jerp: thanks
<yoshig3> jrib: holy crap
<jerp> np
<ChrisBradley> Have a good morning / day roger_
<yoshig3> jrib: WOW.....this reminds me of vista
<levander> gotit: "ps -ef | grep 5412" - how many lines of output?
<roger_> thanks
<jrib> yoshig3: did you get window decorations with that?
<zebrinha> niru: do prog in python?
<niru> zebrinha:just learning
<zebrinha> ide?
<zebrinha> niru: ide?
<yoshig3> sweet
<yoshig3> I have borders now...awesome
<yoshig3> jrib: window decorations? I have red borders now
<gotit> levander 15- 20 lines outpe
<jrib> yoshig3: yeah, that's what I meant.  Ok go wobble windows now :)
<gotit> output
<niru> zebrinha:at present none.But once I used winchister
<levander> gotit: you did it wrong again, type out the command you put on the command line
<yoshig3> jrib: Lol I am
<zebrinha> niru: do you use Windows
<yoshig3> jrib: i have a question though.....everything is so much laggier now...
<gotit> levander: "ps -ef | grep 5412" i am sorry
<yoshig3> OWOWOW
<niru> zebrinha:not at present
<yoshig3> ISSOPRETTY
<levander> gotit: okay, try it again
<gotit> its not wrong i guess
<gotit> ok :)
<yoshig3> jrib: is it possible to have intercourse with beryl?
<yoshig3> jrib: lol
<gotit> same thing again
<niru> zebrinha:how good are you in python?
<levander> gotit: copy and paste the output to a pastebin, and include the command you typed in
<jrib> yoshig3: well you can go inside the cube
<brenden> hi
<niru> brenden:hello
<zebrinha> niru: not to good, what is your favorite prog language
<niru> zebrinha:going to become python if I learn in full fledge even I liked Gtk
<brenden> LaTeX is usually pronounced [le.tk]  or [l.tk]  in English (that is, not with the [ks]  pronunciation English speakers normally associate with X, but with a voiceless velar plosive like the first sound of "kit"). The last character in the name comes from a capital  (chi), as the name of TeX derives from the Greek  (skill, art, technique); for this reason, TeX's creator Donald Knuth promotes a /tx/ 
<brenden> ;1;1;112;112;1;0x
<brenden> oops sorry
<gotit> levander: can you plz tell me teh pastebin address
<levander> gotit: try pastebin.ca
<j-rock> ;1;1;112;112;1;0x
<Karark|away> hello
<yoshig3> jrib: is it normal that beryl causes everything to lag to hell? Like scrolling and whatnot
<CharlieSu> anyone want to help try my denyhosts install?  make a few bad pass attempts on charlie.phunki.com please...
<yoshig3> also, is there a way to make the system monitor show overall cpu usage? not just from individual tasks
<jrib> yoshig3: what kind of card do you have?
<levander> yoshig3: what processor, graphics card, and memory you got?
<Karark|away> any idea why xorg takes 100% CPU randomly?
<gotit> levander :http://pastebin.ca/276313
<levander> yoshig3: got to the performance tab to see that
<levander> Karark|away: because you need to restart X
<yoshig3> jrib: 2.4Ghz Celeron(poopy), 512MB DDR ram, and a GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB DDR
<yoshig3> PCI >.<
<Karark|away> levander, i shouldn't need to multiple times a day
<jerp> isn't there a tweak for graphic cards memory?
<levander> Karark|away: it comes back after you restart it?
<Karark|away> levander, yes, it's done this about 10 times now, it seems random
<jrib> yoshig3: idk, since I have a crappier card.  You could try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl to see if people with similar cards also have the same experience
<yoshig3> jrib: well do you run slow?
<RonanCeol> I need some help, running Ubuntu on cd for the first time and after about 2 minutes my mouse cuts out
<jrib> yoshig3: yes
<yoshig3> jrib: hmm
<levander> Karark|away: i think there's some way to use apt-get or dpkg to verify the files are right for a package on the system, may also try reconfiguring xserver-xorg with the dpkg-reconfigure command
<jrib> yoshig3: I expected to though, it's a 4yr old laptop
<Arastoo> sorry did any thing happened i was disc
<levander> Karark|away: just got to play with it till you can narrow it down some
<Arastoo> levander:sorry did any thing happened i was disc
<yoshig3> jrib: brb
<parad0x> Is someone else having issues with x11?
<Arastoo> levander its me gotit :)
<jrib> !someone | parad0x
<ubotu> parad0x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<parad0x> I just had to do exactly what levander describes, it works.
<levander> Arastoo: well, apparently you configured X wrong, try reconfiguring it
<Karark|away> levander, i noticed that my xfce weather applet would take over the CPU hogging during and after an xorg restart... any idea?
<RonanCeol> I need some help with my mouse, first time running Ubuntu and my mouse dies after about 2 minutes of running it
<levander> Arastoo: Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a console
<parad0x> ubotu: Kindly read what I said. Thank you. :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kindly read what I said. Thank you. :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<levander> Arastoo: Alt-F7 to get back to X-Windows
<bgt> hello
<parad0x> Haha
<ubox> :D
<parad0x> Even worse, I'm on the wrong server. I lost my config. Pardon me.
<bgt> it is possible for Ubuntu LiveCD to write XP NTFS?
<monoxide> how do i change the root password in ubuntu to write to my file system and move folders into it
<Arastoo> levander ok i am back
<monoxide> besides just moving them to my home folder
<jrib> !root | monoxide
<ubotu> monoxide: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RonanCeol> Can someone please help me?
<ubox> monoxide:u don't
<levander> Arastoo: did you see what I typed about getting to a console?
<monoxide> sudu olny works sometimes
<Arastoo> levander: yeah
<ubox> monoxide: try sudo
<Arastoo> i got in the console typed my login and pass and than u told me to alt f7
<ubox> monoxide: it works for me evrytime
<monoxide> ubox: how can I install a tar.gz package from the desktop
<Arastoo> how to reconfigure it i dont know
<monoxide> maybe it is user error then ;p
<levander> Arastoo: how, right now, are you looking at IRC?
<RonanCeol> Need help with my mouse not working
<Arastoo> another system
<jrib> monoxide: what are you trying to install?
<monoxide> gkismet
<monoxide> from a sourceforge download to my desktop
<] mRxIME[> ns.undernet.org
<jrib> ubox: tell monoxide about compiling
<ubox> monoxide: tar -xvzf *.tar.gz  /configure  make  install
<Arastoo> levander: this is a windows system
<monoxide> alright
<RonanCeol> Could I please have some help, I have a simple question
<monoxide> ubox: will be sure to give it a try, thank you
<ubox> monoxide: wht r u trying to install anyways?
<monoxide> GKismet
<ubox> monoxide: if u r a noob try this...sudo synaptic
<monoxide> it is a wireless tool to test your wireless encryptions
<Formula1> RonanCeol what kind of question?
<ubox> is it in the synaptic package list
<monoxide> and what will that do
<RonanCeol> I just started running Ubuntu from the cd, my mouse worked for about 2 minutes and died, I restarted and the same thing happened again
<TheGilmanator> anybody play with Beryl 0.1.3 yet?
<jrib> TheGilmanator: yes, probably a few people
<ubox> thrs a list of packages u will get, find ur package in thr
<yoshig3> okay back
<sc4ttrbrain> you mea the lates beryl?
<jrib> ubox: gkismet isn't in the repos
<monoxide> alright
<Formula1> Hmmm - Did you check your mouse cord - Mine came unplugged the other day
<TheGilmanator> Yeah, the latest beryl. I've got a funky thing happening I was wondering if anyone else saw.
<RonanCeol> Ya I did, like I said when I restarted it worked fine, tried all my usb ports too
<sc4ttrbrain> i m running it now :D
<jrib> TheGilmanator: try #ubuntu-xgl
<ubox> jrib: oh ok
<monoxide> is there a sort of n00bs package installer
<hopsing> hello, wondering if someone could throw me a bone here...i keep reading that Dovecot install cert files when installing but don't see them anywhere.  am i missing something?
<TheGilmanator> jrib: Ooh. Thanks.
<jrib> monoxide: yes, see the link from ubotu I sent you
<ubox> monoxide: yup
<Formula1> Probably just a temporary crash / glitch
<monoxide> yea the one about root
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: what funky thing?
<jrib> monoxide: the one after
<monoxide> that was the olny link I had seen
<jroes> can I delete an NTFS partition and then create a new ext3 partition in its place from the command line without rebooting?
<monoxide> ill scrool up and fond it
<TheGilmanator> My top-right and top-left corners no longer activate Put or show desktop, regardless of what boxes get checked in the config. I upgraded last night.
<Formula1> It happens a lot less often for me in Linux than windows if that's any consolation.
<jrib> monoxide: actually not to confuse you, I sent you info about compiling gkismet because it isn't packaged for ubuntu.  But usually you use synaptic that ubox told you about
<jrib> !compiling > monoxide
<jrib> !synaptic > monoxide
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: Sorry. Top right and bottom left.
<monoxide> jrib: thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: the config change to default every updates imo, so better to config it again and save it in separate name
<ubox> jrib: it belongs to which distro..tht gkismet
<monoxide> I should juse idle in here and ill know this os in no time
<jrib> ubox: I don't know anything about it
<monoxide> gkismet is the gnome port of kismet
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: im using put and show windows, righy now + snow
<sc4ttrbrain> :D
<monoxide> it is probily for slackware
<chuckblocker> anyone online that can help me with ubuntu 6.06 amd64 edition?
<chuckblocker> i can't get anything to work on it
<monoxide> ubox: gkismet is included in alot of slackware based live cds so I can olny assume that was what it was made for
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: I'm sorry. I meant "Scale." Not put. Whoops.
<ubox> jrib: hey kismet is in my repos
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: The "I look like OS X" window picker thing.
<jrib> ubox: mine too, but he wants gkismet
<chuckblocker> i just need to get vncserver and wine installed
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: is it still not functionable even if u re config it?
<monoxide> just kismet will work if it will make my life easier lol
<monoxide> olny diffrence is gkismet has a gui
<ubox> then i think u have it
<monoxide> but I can work with the command line
<CientificoLoco> hello
<jrib> yep ubox is right
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: how do u get packages?
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: It works with the keyboard and top-left, bottom-right. I've got top-right set to pull up the picker for the current app and bottom-left for window picker for all workspaces. They just don't do anything.
<nothlit> x11vnc > *vnc*
<CientificoLoco> how do I install the plugin for firefox of shockwave ???
<monoxide> you can do it right thru firefox
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: I got the update with apt-get through bery-project.org
<jrib> monoxide: you'll have to enable universe repository.  Afterwards, you can use synaptic to install it
<jrib> ubox: tell monoxide about universe
<ubox> jrib: u know which vlc plugin should i use to play *.flv?
<jrib> CientificoLoco: adobe does not provide a shockwave plugin for linux.  Your only chance is a firefox installed in wine
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: im using trevino`s repo, u may want to killall emerald and beryl-manager then...
<jrib> ubox: no, I'm not sure
<ubox> !universe > monoxide
<chuckblocker> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317130
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: launch beryl-manager from terminal so u now whats wrong
<ubox> oh ok
<CientificoLoco> jrib, ok
<joeshmo> hi.  whenever i mount my secondary ext3 drives i cant write to them
<joeshmo> it says only root can
<yoshig3> Hey guys
<ubox> did u try sudo?
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: It launched from terminal with no errors.
<yoshig3> Why is my ubuntu running so slow graphically? I have the right drivers, I have beryl....but it's slow
<nejucomo> Where should I post a possible package meta-info configuration error?
<yoshig3> Like scrolling and whatnot is slow
<robdeman> hey I am missing a lot of my System->Administration tools??
<ubox> yoshig3: install icewm its a fast desktop manager
<jrib> joeshmo: did you read about linux permissions?
<robdeman> I did some updates, installed new stuff
<joeshmo> i cant figure it out
<robdeman> is there a way tro rebuil this menu?
<joeshmo> is there a graphical chmod
<jrib> joeshmo: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<yoshig3> ubox: I'm using beryl and I like it
<randin> does hdparm start at boot anymore?
<randin> in edgy?
<nejucomo> Specifically, when I install "python-biggles" it does not actually select a package that provides this library...  (A dummy package...)
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: then try to enable or disable function that have problem, if there is no error, then reload window manager
<kurisutofuaa> How do I force a program to install in a terminal?
<khermans> the new Ubuntu logo: http://www.spadium.com/3butts.jpg
<nothlit> yoshig3, how is your cpu,ram,vram
* bobbie__4 is know listening to Scissor Sisters  - -  I don't feel like dancing
<nothlit> yoshig3, you can always turn off a few beryl plugins, particularly blur
<nothlit> kurisutofuaa, sudo aptitude install package
<glimmerati> hello my etherape says "Error getting device: no suitable device found" can any one help??"
<yoshig3> nothlit: it's not beryl though I don't htink
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: I don't think it's the Scale function. I just set Show Desktop to activate in the same corners and no dice. It works in another, though.
<yoshig3> nothlit: ubuntu is running much better with beryl except for scrolling, very very alggy
<yoshig3> *laggy
<yoshig3> Maybe smooth scrolling is off somewhere?
<nothlit> yoshig3, are you talking about a particular app
<glimmerati> hello my etherape says "Error getting device: no suitable device found" can any one help??"
<tonyyarusso> bobbie__4: Please no song announcements in here.
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: sorry,dont know about that, but mine works, tell me what function is not working,i ll replicate it
<sorroww> anybody know of something i can use my mp3 player with that sorts everything out by , album, artist gengre, etc...
<glenn> hi
<sc4ttrbrain> !amarok | sorroww
<ubotu> sorroww: amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<sorroww> thanx
<chuckblocker> tkz for the help
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: Anything I set to those corners isn't working, but will work with the keyboard. It's like those corners are just dead.
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: then dont use corners ;)
<bobbie__4> tonyyarusso I beg your forgiveness. But 'ame' is one little silly key away from 'me'
<tonyyarusso> bobbie__4: ah
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: Dude. Problem solved, then! ;)
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<TheGilmanator> Nah, I'm just difficult. I like my software to actually work. ;)
<glimmerati> hello my etherape says "Error getting device: no suitable device found" can any one help??"
<monoxide> try upgrading your dirvers
<sc4ttrbrain> then try to compile it from source
<monoxide> for etherape
<yoshig3> Somehow, just somehow, Ubuntu pwns.
<yoshig3> All hail ubuntu.
<pixelmonkey> Is the feisty kernel 2.6.19 compiled with gcc 4.0 or 4.1?
<monoxide> yoshig3: your right on that one
<monoxide> first distro i can activally use full time
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: That's too scary for a semi-n00b like myself. (Actually, I"m just lazy. If I can't "apt-get install" it, I must not really need it.)
<glimmerati> any sir??
<monoxide> few stumps here and there but what do u expect from having no prior knowledge of the os
<DigitalNinja> anyone here using a ATI 7500?
<sc4ttrbrain> TheGilmanator: im noob too, but compiling is not that scary
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: Really, I'm just lazy. I'm not sure if I'm really /that/ bothered by it to stop being lazy.
<glimmerati> hello my etherape says "Error getting device: no suitable device found" can any one help??"
<TheGilmanator> glimmerati: Are you having trouble with etherape, by chance?
<monoxide> glimmerati: have you checked your device drivers
<Pie-rate> i downloaded the teamspeak2 server, i want to have it start when the computer starts. how would i do that? it has a script called teamspeak2-server_startscript, you run "teamspeak2-server_startscript start" to start the server.
<glimmerati> i am not sure .. it worked yesterday.. but it says this mssgs
<fatalcure> Pie-rate: add that to /etc/rc.local
<TheGilmanator> Pie-rate: System -> preferences -> Sessions. Then add it to "startup programs" (the gui way)
<sorroww> how do you view the library in amarok?
<TheGilmanator> Pie-rate: That is, of course, if you wanted it to start up when you started gnome. otherwise, what fatalcure said. ;)
<glimmerati> my eathernet is working becuase i m using internet
<SeyToN> hi
<sc4ttrbrain> sorroww: amarok will need to scan ur hd for music, the after that u can view it all in library
<sorroww> what about from my dell dj
<Pie-rate> thank you
<SeyToN> i have 2 linux OS installed on my pc how do i browse the files of my other OS?
<sc4ttrbrain> sorroww: are u talkin to me?
<sorroww> yeah
<sc4ttrbrain> sorroww: then use my name. Whats dell dj? a dj :D
<glimmerati> still my eatherape is not working
<SeyToN> i have 2 linux OS installed on my pc how do i browse the files of my other OS?
<sorroww> how do i use your name?
<sorroww> its a type of mp3 player
<drcode> hi all
<sc4ttrbrain> sorroww: type sc4 then tab to coplete it
<drcode> any one know what best compress mpeg file (I know it come compressed) ?
<drcode> thanx
<sorroww> sc4ttrbrain, got it
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<zophy_> which desktop environment does ubuntu initially install ?
<sorroww> gnome!!
<TheGilmanator> Gnome
<drcode> I read that .sqx is the best
<drcode> but didn't found it under linux console
<sc4ttrbrain> sorroww: sorry, dont know about dell dj
<SeyToN> i have 2 linux OS installed on my pc, how do i browse the files of my other OS?
<haxality> mount the other linux's partitions
<haxality> should be /dev/hda(something)
<SeyToN> but where are the partitions i cant see it on media folder...
<haxality> or maybe /dev/hdb(something)
<SeyToN> ahh ok
<haxality> you have to mount them
<sorroww> sc4ttrbrain,  it happens
<Pie-rate> it could also be /dev/sda(something)
<sorroww> darn dell
<joepits> jrib are you here
<jrib> joepits: kind of
<joepits> i got them mounted
<joepits> this prolly wont be too hard
<jrib> joepits: ok, /join #ubuntu-classroom  please
<jroes> I just added something to my fstab by using its UUID from vol_id, but I get an error that the device does not exist
<jroes> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/bf5ad4d2-dea9-4b6c-aa56-347cfb575278 does not exist
<TheGilmanator> sc4ttrbrain: BTW, thanks for trying to help.
<sorroww> i suposibly mounted my other partition , but i cant see it anywhere
<DaveQB> whats ssh server called in Edgy ?
<DaveQB> the package
<TheGilmanator> ssh
<tonyyarusso> DaveQB: openssh-server
<DaveQB> really ?
<DaveQB> ahh thats what i thought
<DaveQB> a mate cant get it to install, so I can help him
<DaveQB> he is a Linux noob
<TheGilmanator> ... then what did I install?
<DaveQB> its in main rep's not alternative reps that need enabling huh ?
<Madpilot> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<DaveQB> I just install it without thinking and cant remember :)
<jrib> TheGilmanator: ssh will give you openssh-server
<sakitel> hello i'm an ubuntu'user, right now i use troppix 1.0 live cd, and i wanna install this in my HD, but I don't know how?, any ideas? thanks
<Hobbsee> try in #troppix or something?
<X360NEWS> DCC SCHAT "lol_jews_did_wtc" 0 0 0
<sakitel> Hobb: it doesn't found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@36.231.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp]  by Seveas
<fuffalo> anyonek now why my amarok freezes when i try to use musicbrainz?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-67-233-82.hsd1.nh.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dward.us!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-1-72-212.dsl.telesp.net.br!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<x-r00t-x> :-S
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h-68-165-170-228.snvacaid.dynamic.covad.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-171-205-244.tc.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/chrisbradley!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl4-p89.intrstar.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@res24853.rh.rit.edu!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-213-153-114.dsl.bcvloh.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gotit> at the installation time it asked me to enter loging and password , it was not accepting admin as a login so i typed admim is it right
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Music_Shuffle> your login is the username you created...
<gotit> i can apply sudo commands
<DBO> sorry about the spam folks
<Pie-rate> why are so many people being banned?
<fabbione> Pie-rate: spamming
<somerville32> Pie-rate, DCC Exploit.
<PORDO> i've got a problem now that i've upgraded to edgy.  when i hold down on a window and try to switch workspaces, it doesn't go to the workspace.
<gotit> are there any default logins like they say about windows
<somerville32> They are vulnerable so we want to help them get patched.
<x-r00t-x> :-O
<PORDO> i used to be able to quickly drag a window to another workspace like that.
<PORDO> this is very annoying.
<gotit> but why it wasnt accepting admin as a login name
<PORDO> also, spell check in xchat starts the red underlining before you've spaced out of the word.  ANNOYING
<Pie-rate> i have trouble understanding IRC...
<DBO> Pie-rate, you and me both
<rajiv_nair> anybody got AC3 audio wrking here??
<rajiv_nair> p.s i dont need ubotu:D:D
<duckman0> i have trouble configerating my video card
<rajiv_nair> my centre channel is silent:(
<duckman0> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.1".
<Pie-rate> duckman0: what kind of video card?
<mrisis> gotit unless you set that up as your user name it wont register
<duckman0> 1300x radion 256meg
<PORDO> rajiv_nair you've used alsamixer and this is still a problem?
<phrizer> Hi i'm on dapper and just installed a 'Nvidia Geforce2 MX 100 ddr/200 ddr' agp card, and the nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-xconfig, nvidia-settings packages, and then ran nvidia-xconfig, I'm not getting a 'White Screen' instead of gdm login screen
<rajiv_nair> yeah
<Chucknorrislol> sup all. i'm having trouble getting my wifi card working for xubuntu (i've tried asking in #xubuntu, they sent me here). can anyone please help me out?
<PORDO> maybe no 5.1 audio source.
<sakitel> hello i'm an ubuntu'user, right now i use troppix 1.0 live cd, and i wanna install this in my HD, but I don't know how?, any ideas? thanks
<phrizer> s/not/now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/chrisbradley!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<rajiv_nair> im on onboard 6 channel audio
<rajiv_nair> nah
<rajiv_nair> im playin AC3 audio..which wrks fine in xp
<Pie-rate> PORDO: use gaim with irchelper for irc
<Pie-rate> works perfectly
<mrisis> sakitel should be an install button on your ubuntu desktop
<rajiv_nair> and my rear channels wrk only if i check the "duplicate front" option in alsamixer
<duckman0> pie-rate: ill be able to figure it out its just im lazy
<rajiv_nair> !lazy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lazy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<Chucknorrislol> !TEW-441pc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TEW-441pc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duckman0> i bout a new mouse today, the g7 logitec, im so very proud
<rajiv_nair> pordo: ny clue??
<sakitel> mrisis: is easy in ubuntu, but now i am in troppix1.0
<duckman0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<econobeing> hey guys, quick question, this guide says to do ""sudo apt-get install joystick" tell it to load at boot."
<econobeing> how to i "tell it to load at boot"?
<gotit> i am reconfiguring the config why it some times doesnt accpet the enterkey but accepts the esc key
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the path way to folder where i created it to read and write?
<sakitel> hello i'm an ubuntu'user, right now i use troppix 1.0 live cd, and i wanna install this in my HD, but I don't know how?, any ideas? thanks
<leekraft> I'm looking for a cheap video car w/ onboard memory that has rock solid support
<Pie-rate> leekraft: nvidia
<Pie-rate> leekraft: how cheap is cheap?
<yoshig3> Well Pie
<MaestroTechie> Is there a way to see what type of memory i have (PC2100;PC1600;etc) using a command in linux?
<SeyToN> geforce 6200
<yoshig3> I got a GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB DDR PCI for $50
<yoshig3> MaestroTechie: if there is, that command would be godly.
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: you could get a geforce 6800 for that much easy now
<MaestroTechie> yoshig3: :-)
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: but all I have is PCI T.T
<yoshig3> lol
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<leekraft> pie-rate: thanks,  like $50
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: and a walmart lol
<mrisis> leekraft, I'm have an older 256 nvidia card geforce fx 5700 and it hasnt given me a bit of problems
<leekraft> pie-rate: thanks
<MaestroTechie> yoshig3: i guess that's what stickers/labels on the RAM are for....
<Pie-rate> leekraft: try a geforce 6600 or 6800, if that isn't cheap enough then look for one of the older ones like a geforce4
<tom_kelleher> how is the latest build of Feisty? Stable enough for the 'power user'
<duckman0> ddose the nvida driver have a graphical interface to configerator the video ?
<kane77> hi. what does it mean that HAL failed to hibernate??
<Flannel> tom_kelleher: you might try asking in #ubuntu+1, theyd be able to tell you
<mrisis> duckmano mine does
<duckman0> lol why did i go with ati :(
<mrisis> lol, had a bad relationship with ATI awhile back so out the door it went
<duckman0> in dapper i had a graphical interface now in edgey i installed it wrong , i guess
<duckman0> my video works but w/o direct rendering
<duckman0> and im not fond of changing things to get things to work
<rec> anyone here know how to install something without installing its dependencies?
<MaestroTechie> ?
<gotit> i cant change my lcd resolution
<MaestroTechie> gotit: oh my...i hate that problem just the other day
<MaestroTechie> gotit: i fixed it though.
<Flannel> rec: you can't.  That wouldn't make any sense
<mrisis> I hear ya duckman
<jrib> rec: dependencies aren't optional, they exist for a reason.  Usually because the program needs them to work
<gotit> how could i fix it
<_VanDaMe> how to uninstall xwindow on dapper?
<MaestroTechie> gotit: i did the fix on my work computer...and i am at home.
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<duckman0> ty man, i treat this place as a support group and it WORKS lol
<MaestroTechie> gotit: you think this could wait until tomorrow? wanna give me some contact info?
<gotit> i am askin for the soulution
<gotit> nope cant wait
<MaestroTechie> gotit: took me forever to find the solution too.
<mrisis> lol
<TheGilmanator> Mini-survey: What's your favorite terminal emulator in Gnome?
<gotit> any body
<MaestroTechie> gotit: no one in the forums could help.
<gotit> ??
<_VanDaMe> how to uninstall xwindow on dapper?
<gotit> i know forums sucks
<SeyToN> why do u want to uninstall xwindows for?
<gotit> anybody plz help me, need to set my lcd resoultion
<bgt> it is possible for Ubuntu LiveCD to write XP NTFS?
<Hobbsee> !resolution > gotit
<Hobbsee> bgt: no
<mrisis> gotit you should be able to change res with your display adapter
<yoshig3> <3 ubuntu
<duckman0> HIGH 5's cya later!
<yoshig3> lates
<gotit> cant do that
<_VanDaMe> how to uninstall xwindow (Gnome) on dapper?
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<mrisis> cya duckman
<rec> i have alternate packages to fill the dependencies, is there a way to specify that somewhere?
<gotit> Hobbsee: help plz
<MaestroTechie> gotit: in your xorg.conf you have to add something to the in your "Display" subsection.
<jrib> _VanDaMe: install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> rec: use equivs
<yoshig3> Hey guys, will running a lower resolution improve performance?
<SeyToN> <_VanDaMe> how to uninstall xwindow (Gnome) on dapper? <--- apt-get remove xwindows?
<rec> what are equivs?
<MaestroTechie> gotit: i think you put a "," and the depth you want. and it will force it.
<_VanDaMe> jrib : just remove ubuntu-desktop package ?
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<Hobbsee> gotit: see what ubotu sent you
<jrib> rec: apt-cache show equivs
<rec> sweet, thanks
<TheGilmanator> Other than the obvious problem of no longer having a GUI, how much stuff would removing xwindows cause ya think?
<jrib> _VanDaMe: oh sorry, I misread.  No, that won't work
<Zelda> hello everyone.
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<gotit> Hobbsee: i tried it and my screen goes black
<_VanDaMe> how to uninstall xwindow (Gnome) on dapper?
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<startswithz> hey I want to patch the kernel so that I can run 2.6.19 instead of 2.6.17
<MaestroTechie> gotit: did you hear me?
<startswithz> can someone explain how to do the patch?  I'm a bit terrified of destroying my comp
<MaestroTechie> startswithz: patch from what version to what version?
<startswithz> 2.6.17 to 2.6.19
<gotit> MaestroTechi: yes, but i think you are a novice too
<TheGilmanator> startswithz: Is the extra 0.0.02 worth the worry?
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<gotit> Hobbsee: i tried it and my screen goes black
<startswithz> I dunno is it?
<gotit> the ubotu command
<MaestroTechie> gotit: okay, let me find you the documentation that you need. I'm a novice that had the same problem you had and fixed it.
* SeyToN to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<gotit> MaestroTechie: ok
<yoshig3> ONO I have a problem
<yoshig3> I don't get any sound from videos played in firefox
<yoshig3> For example: youtube
<yoshig3> I get video just fine, but no sound
<justin_> my modelines that worked in dapper for widescreen resolutions on my notebook don't seem to be working in edgy
<phrizer> Hi all, i'm trying to get a "nvidia gforce2 mx 100 ddr/200 ddr" agp card going on my dapper box, i followed the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but now when i boot my system i see the nvidia splash, but then GDM greeter only draws half the display then becomes unresponsive.
<phrizer> sometimes it even becomes unresponsive just as the nvidia splash is displaying, and i get a white screen
<startswithz> yoshig3 what program are you using to run video?
<gotit> Hobsee : xorg.confis empty
<yoshig3> startswithz: VLC works great. I'm talking about within firefox, say I run a video from youtube- no sound.
<yoshig3> gotit: xorg.conf shouldn't be empty...lol
<MaestroTechie> gotit: wow, empty?
<startswithz> yoshig3 I don't know about VLC but I'm using mplayer without any problems
<MaestroTechie> gotit: is your goal to make your LCD a certain refresh rate, or change the resolution?
<startswithz> works great in beryl too
<Zelda> vlc is a good player./
<gotit>  it is /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Zelda> All around.
<MaestroTechie> capital "X"
<MaestroTechie>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gotit> ok its not empty
<PhibreOptix> Anybody want to play a game I made with Macromedia Director, works under wine =D
<paloyme> what other irc clients available for ubuntu?
<paloyme> aside from xchat
<MaestroTechie> gotit: resolution or refresh rate?
<gotit> change the resolution ,
<Zelda> how do I tell if I have all my stuff on my computer installed correctly?
<Zelda> like a Device Manager in windows.
<gotit> refresh rate never do any better
<MaestroTechie> gotit: what refresh rate are you using?
<gotit> 60
<boink> paloyme: do apt-cache search irc
<yoshig3> what's the command to see your driver version?
<paloyme> thanks boink
<paloyme> what client you using boink?
<boink> irssi
<yoshig3> startswithz: I'm not talking about a media player. Just videos within firefox
<Zelda> anyone?
<okiaro> hi, how do i disable autoplay in ubuntu?
<MaestroTechie> gotit: comment out the resolutions that you don't use by putting a "#" in front of the line.
<paloyme> does gaim hav an irc client?
<boink> yes
<MaestroTechie> gotit: or just delete them
<PhibreOptix> palomer: Yes
<Zelda> Im in device manager. How do I tell if everything is installed correctly?
<MaestroTechie> gotit: make a copy of your xorg.conf before you do so
<paloyme> ok thanks
<screechingcat> okiaro: system>prefs>removable drives and media
<gotit> which line??
<mrisis> Zelda Main Menu, System, Administration, Device Manager
<MaestroTechie> gotit: make a backup of your xorg.conf file first.
<Zelda> yeah Im there already.=
<MaestroTechie> gotit: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.20061212
<gotit> ok
<Zelda> is there a icon or way to tell if its installed correctly?
<mrisis> Sorry a little slow on the reading tonight, lol
<okiaro> thank u so much screechingcat
<screechingcat> okiaro: ive turned it off too. its irritating that i cant customize those options
<paloyme> is there a gui for cups?
<Zelda> Hello?!
<Zelda> anyone?
<gotit> cannot stat, xorg.conf no such file or directory
<screechingcat> paloyme: system>admin>printing
<paloyme> how do i share my printer from there?
<Zelda> brb
<mrisis> Not sure Zelda some of mine are blue some are grayed out, I'm new too, lol
<MaestroTechie> gotit: cd /etc/X11/
<screechingcat> yoshig3: to see the plugin version in firefox type about:plugins into the URL bar
<MaestroTechie> gotit: change to the directory first.
<gotit> ok its done :)
<screechingcat> paloyme: sorry i dont know anything about sharing printers
<paloyme> ok... anybody here know how to share my printer in ubuntu?
<MaestroTechie> what resolution do you want?
<screechingcat> paloyme: what company ?
<paloyme> what do you mean what company?
<gotit> in the xorg file it says modes are 1024.786  800*600 and 64*48
<Zelda_> hello peope
<Zelda_> er people
<gotit> 1024*786
<screechingcat> paloyme: your printer ? is it a HP or a LeXmark or something else ?
<mrisis> Hi Zelda
<gotit> i want 1024*786
<MaestroTechie> gotit:  does your monitor support 1024x786?
<Zelda_> im back.
<paloyme> aaa ok... hehehe you mean what brand... HP heheheh
<mrisis> Wb
<gotit> yep the manual says that
<MaestroTechie> gotit: and what is the problem you are having?
<Zelda_> Again, how do I tell if my components of my computer are installed correctly in device manager?
<screechingcat> paloyme: there's a config tool for HP printers in called HPLIP or something. i remember seeing something there about sharing once
<gotit>  the problem ?? i cant change the resolution
<paloyme> where can i find this HPLIP?
<mrisis> Not sure Zelda some of mine are blue some are grayed out, I'm new too, lol
<Zelda_> lol!
<screechingcat> paloyme: try running hplip. its in system>prefs>hplip toolbox
<MaestroTechie> gotit: when you load ubuntu, what resolution is displayed?
<Zelda_> Im thinking of switching over altogether before Vista comes out.
<gotit> 640*48
<Zelda_> or soon there after.
<gotit> 640*480
<paloyme> uhmmm... i tink i still need to install this... ok thanks for the tip tho screeching cat
<mrisis> Same here, use to run Mandrake 8 a few yrs back
<screechingcat> paloyme: and if you cant see it, it might not be shown by default. just open the menu editor and check the box next to hplip
<gotit>  i changed my crt with lcd , it was fine on crt
<screechingcat> paloyme: its installed by default
<Zelda_> If I were to pickup a Ubuntu beginners book to read to learn, which would be a good one?
<amattas> is edgy using gnome screensavers or xscreensaver?
<screechingcat> Zelda_: the official Ubuntu Book
<mrisis> I'm not sure I've been reading all over the net, lol
<Zelda_> thats what its called?
<Zelda_> Ive seen a couple on Amazon.
<screechingcat> Zelda_: something like that
<Zelda_> like ubuntu for the un geek
<SeyToN> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm firefox 3.0 alpha 1
<mrisis> Lol
<rastilin> How detailed is it?
<SeyToN> sounds interesting :)
<Zelda_> and ubuntu from novice to professional
<MaestroTechie> gotit: delete the 640*480 out of your your xorg.conf. this will give ubuntu no choice to pick the higher resolution.
<gotit> i cant change my screen res it was working fine with my crt and i changed to lcd and now its 640*480
<screechingcat> Zelda_: i read ubuntuguide.org and the system documentation. thats enough for me
* pantalaimon_ test
<gotit> delete from whre
<Zelda_> well, Im very new to Linux. I just installed Ubuntu on Sat.
<kronoman> hello
<rastilin> Zelda_, What were you using before?
<Zelda_> hi
<Zelda_> Windows
<amattas> ?
<MaestroTechie> gotit: each display has a Modes: subsection.
<mrisis> You'll have it running in no time, lol I already have a ton of stuff on mine
<MaestroTechie> Modes      "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<screechingcat> Zelda_: well at one point i was new too. trust me, the best way to learn is to just keep using it
<MaestroTechie> gotit: make it say: Modes      "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600"
<gotit> it is already like this
<neobonzi> ##C
<paloyme> uhm forgot where menu editor is...
<MaestroTechie> gotit: under all the Depths?
<gotit> yep
<Zelda_> well im still all messed up about all the command line stuff, and installing, uninstalling stuff.
<screechingcat> paloyme: right click the menus and select edit menus
<AzMoo> gotit, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MaestroTechie> gotit: are you doing dual monitors?
<Zelda_> Is there a beginners guide to Ubuntu in a book? Or Linux?
<gotit> no dual moniors
<rastilin> Zelda_: Yes, there are tonnes.
<gotit> AzMoo: ok
<paloyme> thanks screechingcat found it hehehe
<screechingcat> Zelda_: well i guess you could read the linux bible
<Zelda_> Like, Windows for dummies, only for linux?
<mrisis> Dont have to use command line
<rastilin> Zelda: I hope not. I'm hoping it's a bit more complicated.
<Zelda_> well this is a lot more complicated for me.
<rastilin> Zelda_: The Redhat networking manual is also very good, it's an eye opener about what you can do with linux.
<gotit> AzMoo: its asking me to select the video card
<Zelda_> I will learn over time. I want to get a book to read about the basics and how to use Ubuntu/Linux
<screechingcat> Zelda_: if you want the basics only, i suggest the web
<gotit> AzmMoo: and i dont know what card i have
<AzMoo> gotit, er, ok. ctrl+c that.
<MaestroTechie> lol
<Zelda_> well I want a book. Im good with hands on.
<gotit> AzMoo:i am on terminal
<MaestroTechie> didn't they come out with a book called "Linux for the non-computer user" or something like that?
<Zelda_> Ill definately look into those that have been mentioned.
<screechingcat> Zelda_: like i said, read the official linux book
<MaestroTechie> gotit: type: lspci
<gotit> ok
<rastilin> There's an *official* book?
<MaestroTechie> not really official.
<tonyyarusso> rastilin: yep
<MaestroTechie> gotit: look for something that says ATI or nVidia.
<tonyyarusso> MaestroTechie: sure it is
<gotit> the screen is filled
<screechingcat> rastilin: sorry that was meant to be official ubuntu book. which there is
<gummpppp> cannot access yahoo mail any ideas?
<MaestroTechie> tonyyarusso: it is?
<tonyyarusso> MaestroTechie: "The Official Ubuntu Book" - I have a copy here.
<MaestroTechie> tonyyarusso: i read it on SlashDot
<screechingcat> tonyyarusso: any good ?
<MaestroTechie> Zelda_: there you go...tonyyarusso has your book!
<Zelda_> oh, how do I set this so everytime I want to do something it wont ask me for a password?
<gotit> everything is intel
<tonyyarusso> screechingcat: It's fantastic for a new user; gets less useful as you gain experience.  (I'm hoping they make an advanced version some day)
<rastilin> "Beginning Ubuntu from Novice to Professional"?
<screechingcat> Zelda_: well thats the reason many people switch to linux
<Zelda_> yeah thats the book I saw on Amazon
<paloyme> rastilin.... lol
<rastilin> Zelda_: You run as root. But Ubuntu is built to prevent that, it's a security risk?
<gummpppp> having problems with firefox accessing yahoo mail any ideas?
<paloyme> theres a book called Beginning Ubuntu from novice to pro?
<Zelda_> yeah
<Zelda_> Im going ot buy it
<paloyme> damn!
<screechingcat> tonyyarusso: wish they released an ebook or something
<rastilin> Me too
<Zelda_> Its on Amazon
<tonyyarusso> screechingcat, MaestroTechie, Zelda_ : This is the one I'm referring to - http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Official_Ubuntu_Book?highlight=%28book%29
<paloyme> i tot rastilin was kidding heheeheh
<Zelda_> 29 bucks
<MaestroTechie> tonyyarusso: thanks, i think i'm going to buy this.
<Zelda_> I am.
<paloyme> is there a newbie here who has read this book?
* Zelda_ says "fuck bill gates"
<paloyme> can it really make a newbie into a pro?
* screechingcat has got no money to buy the book
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: Newbie to a solid intermediate I'd say.
<MaestroTechie> tonyyarusso: i was talking about Ubuntu Linux: For Non-Geeks.
<MaestroTechie> its on amazon, the link is too long to reference.
<tonyyarusso> MaestroTechie: Also heard good things - saw it at Barnes and Noble too
<Zelda_> hey are all the "recommended" updates good to just download all of them?
<MaestroTechie> gotit: please read all the words and find something that says nVidia or ATI
<rastilin> They're reccomended for a reason.
<gotit> can anybody help me too plz for God's sake , i cant change my screen res
<gotit> its all intel
<MaestroTechie> gotit: do you see something that says video card?
<rastilin> gotit, Did you change your xorg.conf like it was suggested?
<MaestroTechie> gotit: or AGP
<Zelda_> are there drivers for the new intel chipsets?
<saif_indore> please help me
<Zelda_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zelda_> there, check that.
<robdeman> hey folks Im trying to get TRAC up and running.. PAINFUL experience
<Zelda_> !tell MaestroTechie !ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell MaestroTechie !ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrisis> Should look something like this VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700]  (rev a1)
<gotit> intel corporation 82915g/gv/910gl express chpset family graphics controller
<MaestroTechie> gotit: w00t!
<saif_indore> I was running dapper when I upgraded the kernel. On booting i got the error dropping to shell - busybox
<blackflare> hello :)
<blackflare> I just installed ubuntu as my first linux distro and I love it :D I just wanted to share
<gotit> rastilin: it was for crt monitors i think
<mrisis> lol, yea its pretty decent
<blackflare> I had some problems for awhile cause I was using an older version I guess
<MaestroTechie> gotit: write down your graphics card: intel corporation 82915g/gv/910gl express chipset family graphics controller
<blackflare> 1.06?
<Zelda_> hrm, how bout virus protection. Is that a good idea to use here in Linux?
<blackflare> it had a 6 in it
<gotit> ok now what
<blackflare> I didnt think there were any linux viruses
<rastilin> Zelda_; we don't get viruses
<mrisis> you can
<msun>  Help Request - I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the 1st time.  I have a Dell 1920x1200 widescreen LCD monitor.  When I boot the install CD, I get the screen with the little progress indicator for about 30 seconds, then the screen goes blank and my monitor says "Can not display this mode."   I reboot and try hitting F4 to change the resolution but it does not help.   What to do?!
<saif_indore> can somebody help me
<yunhual> it is no necessary to install man or header file to the target machine, when build the embedded system, can i specify don't install those files through ./configure, make or make install, if i can, how to get that ??
<Zelda_> then y are there Panda antivirus for linux?
<MaestroTechie> gotit: now go back to what Azmoo said: AzMoo: gotit, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> !virus | Zelda_
<ubotu> Zelda_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<rastilin> Zelda_, because files can have windows viruses
<Zelda_> well I know that.
<gotit> ok
<MaestroTechie> Zelda_: you can use Linux as a file server for windows
<Zelda_> I know that I dont need virus protection, I was just curious why they have them
<MaestroTechie> Zelda_: and you can't just install McAfee on Ubuntu
<Zelda_> fuck mcafee
<gotit> its not present there
<MaestroTechie> lol
<tonyyarusso> msun: It's possible that you could install with the alternate CD and it would be fine.  The Live CD has limited capabilities for graphical modes b/c of space, but an installed system can be more flexible.
<tonyyarusso> !language | Zelda_
<ubotu> Zelda_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dakira> hi.. since java 6 has been released.. are there any ubuntu packages?
<yoshig3> Zelda: Please try to watch your language in here
<MaestroTechie> gotit: that is probably why it won't let you change your resolution.
<yoshig3> oh ubotu beat me
<yoshig3> lol
<Zelda_> !tell tonyyarusso uh...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell tonyyarusso uh... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gotit> i dont thnik so
<TiG4> **** Whenever I put in the Edgy installer disc, I get this screen after the UBuntu loading bar goes through
<TiG4> http://www.reflexpoint.us/jholen/CIMG0451.JPG
<MaestroTechie> gotit: me neither.
<MaestroTechie> gotit: i tried to scape goat.
<gotit> can anyone else pls help me
<MaestroTechie> gotit: does your crt and your lcd use the same interface to plug into the video card?
<dakira> TiG4: i have the exact same problem with all ubuntu versions
<gotit> yep
<Zelda_> its his resolution
<MaestroTechie> gotit: what i don't understand is why you can't boot with your crt....then swap it out with your lcd.
<TiG4> dakira, tried safe graphics mode?
<gotit> oh shut up MaestroTechie
<MaestroTechie> gotit: he says he gets the desired resolution with his CRT
<paloyme> what user/pass is the cups web interface asking for?
<Zelda_> or that maybe he doesnt have widescreen support installed yet.
<paloyme> i cant seem to get in using my user/pass
<MaestroTechie> gotit: I'm not sure why you are telling me to shutup, its a valid troubleshooting technique.
* gotit slaps MaestroTechie around a bit with a large trout
* MaestroTechie cries himself to sleep.
<blackflare> Im amazed how fast everything is now
<yoshig3> Okay guys
<blackflare> Im dualbooting a windows machine
<dakira> TiG4: I just installed from the alternate CD (having framebuffer deactivated) and installed the nvidia binary driver.. after that the graphics were fine
<arrenlex> paloyme: Root.
<TiG4> *** If I have only one HDD installed with windows on it, can I install Ubuntu without erasing Windows?
<squeee> Is there a systat / iostat equivilant for linux?
<blackflare> you will need another partition tig
<paloyme> arrenlex i dont remember setting a root password when i installed my ubuntu
<blackflare> I think the installer can do it for you
<mrisis> Same here, Xp Pro
<TiG4> blackflare, ah ok thanks
<MaestroTechie> blackflare: why dualboot? i much rather swap hard drives out before I dual boot with windoze.
<arrenlex> paloyme: ...that's a good point.
<fangorious> using plain sysvinit I could remove S13[gdm,kdm]  from the /etc/rc3.d and then rc3 was a networked, multi-user, console login. how do I do that with upstart (already tried deleting the fiels in /etc/rc3.d with no effect)
<gotit> CAN ANY ONE PLZ HELP ME
<blackflare> cause I never used linux before and had no idea how it was going to go
<paloyme> arrenlex, so how do i get in?
<squeee> gotit: NOT IN CAPS
<tonyyarusso> !helpme | gotit
<ubotu> gotit: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dakira> TiG4: Ubuntu sets up a second partition for you.. it also automatically resized your windows partition if you wish so..
<arrenlex> paloyme: I dunno.
<dakira> has anyone got java 6 running, yet?
<mrisis> Yup, Installer will partition the drive for you
<MaestroTechie> blackflare: i would recommend using the LiveCD first....get a feel for it.
<blackflare> its not a big deal, the main dive is like 50gb and has windows and a few programs and games, and theres a 120gb for media, and I added a 60 gb now for ubuntu
<TiG4> dakira, non-descructive?
<arrenlex> !attitude | tonyyarusso, gotit
<ubotu> tonyyarusso, gotit: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<robdeman> hey all what are exactly virtual host files?
<AstralJava> gotit: I understand you're getting upset if you're not getting the right solution right off the bat, but believe it or not, there might be people in here right now who don't know it. Patiently asking some other time someone might have come in who knows. Shouting won't get you far. So what's the problem?
<gotit> i am sick of not getting help i am here for 2 weeks almost
<blackflare> I already installed it maestro :)
<umop> anyone here able to help me with partimage setup
<robdeman> im reading on how to setup TRAC on Ubuntu and they talk about 'add these lines to your VIRTUAL HOST' file..
<MaestroTechie> blackflare: nice :)  you are so on the right road.
<robdeman> what is it?
<paloyme> how do i bypass the root security?
<squeee> Is there a systat / iostat equivilant for linux?
<AzMoo> gotit, do you know what video card you have yet?
<gotit> AstralJave: gotit
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | paloyme
<ubotu> paloyme: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dakira> TiG4: i never recommended using this feature but alot of my friends used it anyway and said it worked fine for them
<gotit> Thanks
<gotit> cya l8r guys,
<blackflare> haha, it works for me. My main machine will always be windows, but as an alternate for my tv tuner and web browsing its very speedy and clean
<paloyme> thanks tony
<blackflare> I have them linked with synergy, its nice
<kurisutofuaa> Have some install issues with the vmware-server installer. I keep getting: Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file /etc/init.d/vmware. any got any ideas why it cant copy?
<MaestroTechie> blackflare: i've seen synergy....it is very nice
<ricardo> hey, does anyone knows the command to stop a port???????
<dakira> TiG4: alternatively you can make room with partition magic prior the the ubuntu install.. or you can use the graphical partition editor on the ubuntu live-cd.. (which is pretty much the same as partition magic)
<AstralJava> kurisutofuaa: No idea, but are you running the installer with sudo privileges?
<blackflare> I kinda like the command line interface, its pretty fun to learn how to do things too.
<fangorious> how do I edit runlevel startup services with upstart?
<bradley> my gnome-settings-daemon has crashed, how would i restart it?
<dakira> Again my Question: Has anyone installed Java 6, yet??
<MaestroTechie> blackflare: i, too, use windows on my main machine. all my servers in my house are ubuntu. I run a MythTV box.
<squeee> bradley: run in a terminal gnome-settings-daemon&
<blackflare> If ive mounted my two windows partitions will they stay there when I reboot?
<AzMoo> blackflare, they will if you put them in /etc/crontab
<AzMoo> er
<arrenlex> fstab
<AzMoo> not crontab
<cwillu> is festival broken right now?
<blackflare> cause I cant remember what I did hahaha, I just copy pasted from a guide
<AstralJava> blackflare: If you have made the changes into /etc/fstab, then yes.
<kurisutofuaa> AstralJava, Yeah I am using sudo
<AzMoo> fstab
<fangorious> blackflare: if you put them in /etc/fstab
<msun>  Help Request - I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the 1st time.  I have a Dell 1920x1200 widescreen LCD monitor.  When I boot the install CD, I get the screen with the little progress indicator for about 30 seconds, then the screen goes blank and my monitor says "Can not display this mode."   I reboot and try hitting F4 to change the resolution but it does not help.   What to do?!
<AstralJava> kurisutofuaa: Then I don't know, sorry.
<paloyme> tonyarusso, cant seem to find my answer to that site... im trying to access cups in web interface, its asking for a user/pass, i put it in, but doesnt seem to accept it
* MaestroTechie hugs AzMoo.
<fangorious> msun: what video card?
<blackflare> whats the command to put them in fstab?
<msun> tony: i'm using the install cd, not lived
<bradley> squeee, it doesn't work, it just sends me a bunch of critical warnings.
<kurisutofuaa> AstralJava, that's alright
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: Ah.  Add the 'cupsys' user to the 'shadow' group.
<fangorious> msun: install cd is the live cd
<ricardo> Hi, does anyone knows how to stop a port in ubuntu????? thanks
<MaestroTechie> msun: you want to install in text only mode.
<msun> fangorius:  not sure off the top of my head.   oh cd is the same?
<rapid> ricardo, does unbuntu have /etc/services
<tonyyarusso> msun: By the install CD, do you mean "Desktop" or "Alternate"?  Desktop is the same as Live.
<fangorious> msun: what graphics card do you have?
<MaestroTechie> msun: or is it called "non-graphical" mode?
<paloyme> thanks tony
<phrizer> Hi all, i'm trying to get a "nvidia gforce2 mx 100 ddr/200 ddr" agp card going on my dapper box, i followed the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but now when i boot my system instead of seeing the GDM greeter, i get a 'white screen' only...
<Zelda_> night
<fangorious> msun there's a bug with ati/fglrx that usually affects laptops
<squeee> bradley: Does it do it when you restart?
<msun> tony / fago / maestro:    no i'm using a graphical install cd.  i don't know what videocard i have, but it's it's own card (not integrated).  so i need to try text-only somehow??
<ricardo> rapid: yes it does
<gotit> i have this file 855resolution_0.3-4_i386.deb on my memory stick how can i install it
<rapid> ricardo, put a # in front of the port you want closed, then restart inetd
<arrenlex> gotit: sudo dpkg -i 855resolution_0.3-4_i386.deb
<tonyyarusso> msun: I'm not sure if you need to; I just know that if you're having graphics trouble at that stage it's worth a shot.
<gotit> its on memory stick
<paloyme> tonyarusso, cant seem to find the shadow group
<msun> tony:   ok i guess i will try that thanks
<arrenlex> gotit: Is this memory stick mounted?
<bradley> squeee, when i restart it gets stuck at the splash screen unless i use the failsafe mode
<msun> oh, what is the "alternative" cd you mentioned?
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: It would likely be hidden from normal lists, but exists
<gotit> yeah
<paloyme> so how do i unhide it?
<arrenlex> gotit: Then who cares?
<rajiv_nair> bye guys
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | msun
<ubotu> msun: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<paloyme> ooops see it, hehehe thanks tonyarusso
<gotit> it says cannot access archive no such file or directory
<msun> ubotu: for my purposes, would that be "just as good" as the Desktop CD which I have now?   Is "Dapper" an older release?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about for my purposes, would that be "just as good" as the Desktop CD which I have now?   Is "Dapper" an older release? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuto> hey guys
<saif_indore> hi
<Catshrimp> Any ideas why the fglrx driver wouldn't install properly?  I've run "sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx" and run "sudo dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg"
<gotit> arrenlex: it says no such file of directory
<kuto> anyone learning ABS-GUIDE.pdf?
<fangorious> is there an upstart manual anywhere?
<rapid> ricardo, how'd that go
<gotit> oh wiat i should copy paste the fiel
<Catshrimp> Yet even after a full reboot, running "glxinfo | grep -i opengl" still shows that the mesa drivers are installed
<Catshrimp> What gives?
<ricardo> rapid: I just tried, but it did not work, any other suggestion
<ricardo> ?
<rapid> ricardo, did you start inetd?
<paloyme> tonyarruso, still not working, it still wont accept my user/pass
<kuto> when i do the stuff in ABS-GUIDE.pdf there seems to be bash incompatibilities
<kuto> can someone help pls
<rastilin> Catshrimp; Did you change the xorg.conf file?
<arrenlex> gotit: cd to your stick first.
<Jeffm515> morning everyone...
<rapid> |Homer|, hey ho
<kuto> hi Jeffm515
<kuto> hi rapid
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: it's configured to allow web inteface admin and the cups user can access the /etc/shadow file?  Hmm
<kuto> hi |Homer|
<Jeffm515> I need some help networking... between Xp and 6.10
<ricardo> rapid: start inet something like "#83 start inet"?
<kuto> hi tonyyarusso
<gotit> i just pasted the file in my admim dir
<tonyyarusso> Hi kuto
<kuto> hi ric
<kuto> hi gotit
<rapid> ricardo, kill `pidof inetd`
<kuto> hi ricardo
<kuto> hi rap
<gotit> setting up res
<kuto> hi rapid
<tonyyarusso> kuto: No need to say hi to everyone though
<Jeffm515> lemme rephrase.. how the heck do you share files between xp and ubuntu?
<gotit> hast been configured
<rapid> kuto, what up dawg
<kuto> when i do the stuff in ABS-GUIDE.pdf there seems to be bash incompatibilities
<Catshrimp> rastilin: well, I haven't edited xorg.conf other than running dpkg-reconfigure on xserver-xorg
<kuto> any ideas anyone
<g1gaman> gentlemen, i am going to install ubuntu on two small harddisks from alternata cd and decided to create /usr and /home on hdb (/ and /swap stays on hda). Which partitions should be primary/logical, which should be at the beginning/end of the drive, which should be marked with boot flag. Any suggstions?
<ricardo> rapid: what is pidof? will it kill all the ports?
<rapid> can someone tell ricardo how to restart inetd services on ubuntu please
<kuto> g1gaman: any of the mounting points in linux could be primary and logical
<rapid> ricardo, I don't ubuntu, but yes it will close all the ports if the command runs, a simple "inetd" should bring them back
<kuto> g1gaman: make sure to make an extended partition and then a logical drive once you have created 3 partitions in a hard drive
<Catshrimp> ricardo: inet.d is dangerous to use
<kuto> g1gaman: i dunno if ubuntu's gparted do that automagically for you
<rapid> Catshrimp, why?
<kuto> ok someone help me too
<rapid> isn't there a inetd - restart?
<rapid> or something
<Catshrimp> rapid: it's got a bug in the code (though I don't remember where)
<Hellevator> how can i get my internet working in console?  I did ifconfig eth0 up.  What do i need to do after that to get an ip address
<Catshrimp> rapid: however, I believe the bug allows for a system takeover
<rapid> Catshrimp, um right.
<saif_indore> My system crashed after upgrading kernel
<rapid> Hellevator, ifconfig eth0 youripaddress here
<Jeffm515> I need some help networking... between Xp and 6.10... anyone?
<paloyme> arrrgh!!! ubuntu is getting on my nerves, i just wanted to share my printer on a windows network and these other "roadblocks" keeps on popping up
<rapid> Hellevator, if it uses dhcp type dhcpcd eth0
<yoshig3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rastilin> Jeffm515, what's the problem?
<Catshrimp> rapid: mmmk dude, you keep runnin it :)  I used to run fbsd and obsd which is much stabler and much more security oriented than any linux project ;)
<rapid> Catshrimp, you do that/.
<Jeffm515> I have no idea where to start..basically, I just need to move files off my laptop onto my ubuntu machine.
<Hellevator> rapid, thanks
<gotit> what should i do to save the modified file 855resolution
<rapid> Hellevator, anytime.
<rastilin> So, share the folder off the laptop and download them over with Samba?
<Jeffm515> rastiin: how..
<Jeffm515> rastiin: that's the question
<kronoman> ricardo: try : sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<ricardo> rapid: thanks a lot. I figured out that altough my program stopped, I have to kill it in order to free the computer. My problem is solved. Thanks a lot for your time
<corevette> how do you make channels in xchat start when xchat is started
<rastilin> Well, you have to enable file and printer sharing on windows. Through network settings, then you right click, share folder on the folder holding the files.
<rapid> corevette, you add them to your auto join list in the networks section
<Jeffm515> okay, and then on the ubuntu machine?
<gotit> what should i do to save the modified file 855resolution
<rastilin> Places>Network Servers and the folders should show up
<rapid> ricardo, np
<corevette> rapid, wher in the network settings
<Jeffm515> windows network shows up.. and there's nothing in there...
<rastilin> Did you share the folder?
<rapid> corevette, press ctrl+s, choose your network, click edit, then under channels
<Jeffm515> yup
<rastilin> Everything plugged into the same network?
<rapid> corevette, for more than 1 channel, #linux,#linux2,#etc
<Jeffm515> yup, laptop's wireless though
<rastilin> Jeffm515, ah it would be. Can you ping it from ubuntu?
<starfishy> i am trying to run Xgl and it will start up but crashes when i open any application that has to do with text in- or output
<Zero_Fill> Both machines on the same network name, eg, HOME
<Jeffm515> yup
<starfishy> oh, and the same happened with Edgy and now with Feisty
<Catshrimp> rastilin: everything I would need to run the fglrx driver would be included in the depends, right?  (because I know I had trouble getting the xserver running because it's depends didn't include x-window-system-core)
<glimmerati> recently I lost one of my word document password.. now I need to open it.. can any one tell me how to??
<rapid> glimmerati, shrug, I'd google for a word document password crack
<rastilin> Catshrimp, I use nvidia, so no clue
<glimmerati> rapid: is there any
<Catshrimp> rastilin: ah, no problem, that's what I'm runnin on the nice desktop also.  Just had to go with ati (ick) on the lappy unfortunately :/
<rapid> glimmerati, google has a better chance of knowing than me
<rapid> glimmerati, i bet there is
<TheRatKing> yo
<kazim59> hello all
<Zero_Fill> Hi Kazim
<glimmerati> there is no free
<rapid> corevette, all good?
<kelvie> I added a custom repo to sources.list with newer versions of software -- I just commented it out, how do I revert to the old versions of everything?
<kazim59> i m trying to compile a package from its source... ./configure works fine... but make is giving errors!
<kelvie> apt-get refuses to do a downgrade
<rastilin> kazim59, what are the errors?
<blackflare> are there any cool must have apps to grab for a new ubuntu install?
<corevette> rapid, yup thanks
<rastilin> blackflare, you mean other than all the codecs
<rapid> ...
<rapid> corevette, cool.
<TheRatKing> any specific type of apps you looking for?
<blackflare> hmm let me think
<blackflare> I have gaim, for aim
<Zero_Fill> First thing I picked up rastilin
<blackflare> I found tvtime for tv
<kazim59> rastilin: i m trying to install obexftp... ./configure reports no errors... make tells me undefined reference to 'hci_open_dev' and many similar functions of sdp and hci and baswap
<blackflare> I did get vlc
<Jeffm515> rastiin: okay, looks like it just needed to reauth to the network.. it's going now.. thx
<blackflare> I think I have my basic necessities, but Im just curious if theres any fun things or really useful stuff I wouldnt see on windows
<gotit> Hurrah i done it from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gotit> rastilin : thankyou
<Zero_Fill> Beryl
<kazim59> Zero_Fill: i've reduced the errors much.. i installed many packages related to sdp ..
<TheRatKing> you program? get build-essential
<gotit> but commands are difficult to remember
<sivik> how do i make sure something runs when the machine starts, or how do i tell it to run it when it stars
<sivik> starts*
<Catshrimp> later guys
<rapid> sivik, you should add it to your start up scripts normal in /etc/rc*
<sivik> all of them, i have like 7 rc#.d
<gotit> whats the diff between 6.06 and 6.10
<gotit> whats the diff between 6.06lts ofcourse and 6.10
<sivik> newer kernel and newer versions of programs
<rapid> isn't there a changelog
<rapid> or changes
<rastilin> gotit, what's the difference between 2000 and xp?
<gotit> which one is newer
<fangorious> how do I specify a runlevel at the grub menu with upstart? in dapper I could hit 'e' at the grub menu, and put the number of the runlevel at the end of the kernel command
<rapid> obviously the latter
<gotit> lol
<sivik> 6.10
<rapid> fangorious, lilo uses, kernelname level x
<gotit> rastilin: thanks i set my resolution
<rapid> fangorious, not sure if that works in grub
<rastilin> gotit, glad to hear that
<sivik> rapid: which rc#.d folder and what file
<rapid> sivik, do you have a rc.local in there?
<sivik> yes, i have a rc.local in that folder
<blackflare> oh I know, what program can I use to check my cpu / mobo temp?
<rapid> sivik, put what ever you need in there
<gotit> i installed it from the live cd 6.06 is it the server version
<blackflare> I had an asus probe program before, so I know the sensors are in there
<Zero_Fill> I use gdesklets for the eye candy
<sivik> rapid: what if i need to run it as sudo, is that a problem if i log in as a normal user?
<paolo> Hi... is there a way to deny the access to KDE to users A, B? (they must access only ICEWM)
<rastilin> paolo, deny access? You can configure gdm to boot them on icewm.
<rapid> sivik: whatever in there, should be run as sudo, I presume, I am not ubuntu orientated that much.
<kazim59> rastilin: what should i do now?
<phrizer> Hi all, i'm trying to get a "nvidia geforce2 mx 100 ddr/200 ddr" agp card going on my dapper box, i followed the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but now when i boot my system instead of seeing the GDM greeter, i get a 'white screen' only then freeze.. i can still ssh in though from another machine...
<kazim59> rastilin: make gives me linker errors....
<paolo> rastlin, I see but this is not my aim. I want a particular window manager (KDE) for an an user, and another window manager (ICEWM) for another user
<rapid> sivik, I have some commands running on start up that only will be run as root and they are in my rc.local running fine
<sivik> but are you logged in as root on the machine?
<rastilin> Yea, you can configure gdm to launch different window managers for every user.
<gotit> whats the diff between ubuntu and kbuntu
<rastilin> Gnome and KDE
<rapid> paolo, in their home dir, change the .xinitrc
<rapid> sivik: not at the moment, only a user
<Z> dualboot help pls
<paolo> rapid, let's try
<tanubis> Anyone know how to convert .avi files to .3gp for playback on a cellphone?
<rapid> tanubis, theres software that comes with the phone tha tshould do it
<Z> ubuntu pls
<rapid> tanubis, nokia software
<ablyss> tanubis, why not just playback 3gp w/ mpalyer?
<rapid> ablyss, cause he wants to play them on the phone
<paolo> rapid, I don't have this file
<tanubis> the software that comes with my phone ONLY runs on windows, which I run nowhere in my house
<paolo> (my distro is kubuntu)
<rapid> tanubis, google avi to 3gp linux
<TiG4> **** When I'm installing Ubuntu, how do I disable frame buffer?
<NoonInSF> could using a firmware cutter ruin the firm ware on my wireless card?
<glimmerati> sorry.. it is working
<jrrs> TiG4: eg for serial console install?
<rapid> paolo, hold on
<Z> dualboot
<paolo> thanks, rapid
<sivik> NoonInSF, no, its a software firmware for linux, not a hardware firmware, broadcom?
<Zero_Fill> Z, yes it can be done
<TiG4> jrrs, Ubuntu freezes whenever I start in safe gfx mode, and when I start regular it goes crazy
<fangorious> does upstart even support the concept of separate runlevels?
<TiG4> jrrs, the graphics go haywire
<tanubis> rapid: already tried that...  came across some guides for ffmpeg but I keep getting errors with it
<TiG4> jrrs, any receommendations?
<jrrs> TiG4: 1s, i can find the configs i used to do serial install ; that would probably be close analogue
<NoonInSF> broadcom....i'm having major internet issues ever since i got my airport to "work" sivik
<rapid> paolo, I believe making a .xinitrc script in the users home dir, will start which wm is called from this script
<sivik> NoonInSF, what kind of card
<J-_> !ssl
<NoonInSF> airport broadcom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> NoonInSF, try talking to bcm-users channel
<Z> which should i choose for ubuntu dualboot,60GB+20GB or @)GB
<uMISTA> how could i make a way to right click onto a iso and click mount, and it would mount a iso onto a folder i told it to?
<NoonInSF> bcm?
<J-_> !SSL
<NoonInSF> there is a special channel?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SSL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uMISTA> so how to edit the right click options?
<J-_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<paolo> rapid. i've found initrc script in ect/X11
<ablyss> converting 3gp to avi might be a bit difficult as the audio codec for 3gp is only avaiable when compiled against mplayer
<gotit> can any one plz tell me the difference in the simplest words wat gnome and kde is
<uMISTA> GUI
<rapid> done
<rapid> :)
<glimmerati> recently I lost one of my word document password.. now I need to open it.. can any one tell me how to??
<Z> ???
<rapid> glimmerati, why the hell are you asking in #ubuntu
<rapid> Z, !!!
<AlphaN3> hmm
<Z> ?
<rapid> !
<glimmerati> cause i m stuck in a prb..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tanubis> ablyss converting from avi to 3gp...  there's gotta be something
<rapid> there is
<glimmerati> anyway.. i m looking into it..
<glimmerati> thanks
<jrrs> TiG4: in the 'pxelinux.cfg/default' i had first line "SERIAL 1 57600 0x112", line 2 "CONSOLE 0" and then in the 'append' line, i had the following in addition to whatever is already there: "vga=normal fb=false console=ttyS1,57600"
<fangorious> uMISTA: I'm not sure you can, I think you need to be root to mount an iso, as it needs to use the loopback devices
<jrrs> TiG4: i found most of that in the purple www page for SYSLINUX / PXELINUX
<AlphaN3> I switched from xdm to gdm recently. The font size is now too small to read. Anyone can help me fix this?
<Zero_Fill> Not sure I have xp on mine and gave ubuntu 30gigs to play with
<Z> in dualboot
<Z> which partition should i choose
<TiG4> jrrs, let me show you the problem
<AlphaN3> It used to be 75dpi. Now it's like 50.
<TiG4> jrrs, http://www.reflexpoint.us/jholen/CIMG0450.JPG
<Z> i have 60GB+20GB and 20GB
<TiG4> jrrs, that's what happens when I run the installer
<rapid> Z: ask your question on one line.
<ablyss> tanubis: i've seen plenty of windows software to convert, but none for linux.  i'd assume you could save the raw media from mplayer as avi but I haven't tried
<jrrs> TiG4: delightful... :/
<fangorious> AlphaN3: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<TiG4> jrrs, what's that look like to you? xorg issue?
<TiG4> jrrs, its an nvidia
<AlphaN3> well.. that wouldn't increase the size of many things, including xchat conversations and terminal, would it?
<jrrs> TiG4: tbh other than seeing columns of R and G and B, no idea; i'm not the most useful wrt X11 stuff
<AlphaN3> i'm actually on xubuntu and the shortcut links to gdmsetup
<paolo> rapid, it's not a good solution: xinitrc is common for all users, and there's not an option which allows access only for specified users
<TiG4> *** Anyone know what this could be? It happens whenever I try to boot off the install cd (edgy), I can't install. http://www.reflexpoint.us/jholen/CIMG0450.JPG
<jrrs> TiG4: fwiw i also used that syslinux/pxelinux stuff for the debian installer and it gave me just straight text mode 'readline' interface i think for both ubuntu and debian
<tanubis> ablyss Trying to convert back to .3gp for use on the cell phone.  I have a cell phone with 1GB of memory on it, and it's supposed to be a decent video player.  Conversion software comes with the phone to let you play .mp3 and .avi files in the playlist, but it DRMs everything and won't boot under anything but windows.  I'm trying to work around the phone's DRM so I can move media back and forth under linux.
<rapid> tanubis http://blogentooth.blogspot.com/2006/01/convert-wmv-to-avi-avi-to-3gp.html
<kuto> hey guys
<rapid> paolo, ok
<kuto> anyone know what happens when you update gcc versions?
<AlphaN3> anyone knows a permanent workaround? i want 9pt to look like 9pt it used to be :/
<tanubis> thanks
<jrrs> TiG4: i also remember in one of the 'wiki' docs it mentioned hitting 'f1' on the first screen if things suck and you can get past it -- if you're already past the splash screen tho i might not be helping...
<rapid> kuto: what else do you expect.
<kuto> i got gcc3.4 installed... what happens if i install gcc4 will gcc3.4 be overwritten.. will the files be overwritten
<sivik> if a file is located in the rc#.d folder, isn't the program supposed to start when the machine starts?
<ablyss> tanubis: have you tried running wine
<kuto> hi rapid do you know
<gotit> as far as i searched an understood KDE is just a visuale enviroment am i right
<fangorious> AlphaN3: you said the problem started when you changed from xdm to gdm
<sivik> gdm = crap
<jrrs> TiG4: maybe first see if just 'fb=false' in the 'append' stuff for the syslinux gets you to a non SVGA type install process?
<rapid> kuto: It probably won't be overwritten, it will still exist.
<AlphaN3> fangorious: yep.
<sivik> kdm = the sh!t
<tanubis> bleh... whoever came up with the bright idea of DRM should be shot
<rapid> kuto: then if its all good, you can remove the old gcc
<rastilin> sivik, then initialize with "startx"
<AlphaN3> fangorious: i removed xdm prior to installing gdm. could that be the cause?
<sivik> rastilin, wtf?
<fangorious> AlphaN3: gdm uses it's own font settings as compared to your default session-wide fonts, i though
<tanubis> ablyss: yes, even cedega.  The DRM software accepts windows, but it wants the latest version of sp2 winXP to run.  It's very picky.
<rapid> sivik, didn't work?
<sivik> rapid: i trying to run mythbackend when the machine starts
<TiG4> jrrs, so what's the way to install it using non gui? what params do I type?
<fangorious> AlphaN3: I wouldn't have thought so, but I haven't used xdm in years
<sivik> fangorious, why did you change from xdm to gdm?
<AlphaN3> fangorious: yeah, but there is the titlebar font and many others that won't be fixed from gdmsetup. hmph...
<fangorious> AlphaN3: the distributions I use changed their defaults, and gdm works just fine for me
<fangorious> er that was to sivik
<AlphaN3> sivik: i did. i needed the ability to select window manager on logon.
<ablyss> tanubis: i has a similar problem.  my phone is also able to make very nice 3gp videos ( w/ audio ) and after I d/l the videos via bluetooth to ubuntu I wasn't able to play them, until I compiled mplayer w/ 3gp audo/video
<AlphaN3> oh :P
<rapid> sivik, check this one, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<sivik> AlphaN3, kdm does that very nicely
<AlphaN3> sivik: yep, but i'm on a 400-MHz notebook (:
<jrrs> TiG4: i was doing it over pxeboot, so it might be a bit different, but the big win might be adding the 'fb=false' line to the 'append' clause in the syslinux(?) config
<AlphaN3> kdm is a no-no.
<sivik> AlphaN3, why is it a no-no?
<jrrs> TiG4: i gathered that syslinux and pxelinux are not too far from the same thing, but might be showing my colours a bit there.... :(
<TiG4> jrrs, huh? heh, basically all I need to know is. What do I add to the boot params
<sivik> are you talking about being able to choose between xdm/gdm/kdm at startup or the actual xwindows session type?
<fangorious> AlphaN3: but the titlebar font should be set separate from your [xgk] dm fonts, is there an xfce font selection tool?
<AlphaN3> sivik: eats too much system resource.
<tanubis> ablyss no problems playing the videos that I get off the phone... just problems encoding my library of music videos into something the phone will play.  It's doubling as my mp3 player and portable media device, but the thing isn't working because of the DRM stopping me moving files back and forth.
<sivik> AlphaN3, which one are you trying to do?
<AlphaN3> sivik: gdm!
<yoshig3> Guys I need help
<yoshig3> I have beryl working great
<sivik> yoshig3, whats the problem
<AlphaN3> fangorious: i don't think so.. well let me tell you the full story.
<jrrs> TiG4: eg at the grub or whatever?
<rapid> sivik, did you check that site?
<ablyss> tanubis: bluetooth file transfer doesn't work ?
<yoshig3> but, whenever I scroll using the scroll bar, on any app, it uses my CPU like 1000%
<sivik> yoshig3, i know nothing about beryl
<jrrs> TiG4: try 'terminal --dumb console'
<yoshig3> *100%
<jrrs> ( http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/terminal.html )
<sivik> don't i have to enter a password to run a script like sudo mythbackend when the machine starts?
<sivik> script that contains
<fangorious> yoshig3: is there a scroll plugin in the beryl settings manager?
<yoshig3> sivik: it's not beryl though
<tanubis> ablyss: laptop doesn't support bluetooth, phone won't play non-drm'd files in player.
<reverseblade> Hi I have bought a HP Pavilion dv6000 series, and I have serious problems. 1. Live CD doesn't boot it only boots with acpi=off option. 2. wireless doesn't work. it only works with ndis wrappers. 3. Sound doesn't work. 4 Open GL doesn't work. 5 most protected dvd's unreadable. 6. Fan speed is inconsistent 7. Suspension Hibernate does not work.  well what else left ?
<sivik> yoshig3, whats the problem then
<tanubis> rapid: thanks for the script
<jrrs> the grammar on that page seems to be a bit off kilter, but i could be wrong
<yoshig3> sivik: Just whenever I scroll anything, it takes 100% cput.
<yoshig3> *cput
<rapid> reverseblade, what a classic, have fun
<yoshig3> grr
<yoshig3> *cpu
<ablyss> tanubis: why doesn't laptop support bluetooh? I thought all you needed was USB
<sivik> rapid, like a script that says "sudo mythbackend"
<AlphaN3> fangorious: My last setup was the default xubuntu install, plus ion3. Everything worked like a charm. Various font sizes cooperated. Then some accident happened, and i lost my /bin.
<somerville32> !dvd | reverseblade
<ubotu> reverseblade: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jrrs> TiG4: i don't know if the rest of the install will inherit the 'dumb terminal' action from that , which i think might be where the 'fb=false' comes into play, so perhaps 'append fb=false' also ?
<fangorious> yoshig3: that sounds like a beryl problem, trying to do gl rendering in software instead of hardware
<tanubis> ablyss usb to phone works fine... no bluetooth tech on the laptop though
<rapid> sivik, I don't use sudo, so I can't help, soryr.
<sivik> rapid, what do you use instead?
<fangorious> AlphaN3: did you re-install at that point?
<ablyss> tanubis: they make usb bluetooth doogles.
<rapid> for like $20
<sivik> rapid, then how do you run stuff as admin without doing either sudo everytime you run a command or doing sudo su
<somerville32> !sound | reverseblade
<ubotu> reverseblade: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<yoshig3> fangorious: but I have a decent graphics card, it's not the card
<tanubis> ablyss the phone really doesn't like accepting files to play in there.  I'm trying to work around the DRM by convincing the phone that my music files are actually videos I recorded with the phone's camcorder
<yoshig3> fangorious: it's ubuntu
<jrrs> sivik: sorry to hop in in the middle - but if it is relevant - you can setup sudoers(5) to not require password for certain Cmnd_Alias(es), and then point that Cmnd_Alias to whatever you want to run w/o a password
<somerville32> !wireless | reverseblade
<ubotu> reverseblade: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrrs> ( if you don't wanna do everything passwordless )
<rapid> sivik, i su - every time
<rapid> :)
<fangorious> yoshig3: i have a good graphics card too, and using xgl+beryl opengl screensavers spike to 100% cpu
<sivik> jrrs, how would i go about doing it
<AlphaN3> fangorious: So I reinstalled the system from scratch, using the minimum setup as the base this time (i didn't want totem and something else). I installed XDM, and played with it for a while. And it worked fine, but XDM was inadequate for my need. So I aptitude remove xdm, aptitude install xdm, and arrived here.
<jrrs> sivik: man sudoers
<dxdt> fangorious, that is one of the problems with xgl
<jrrs> sivik: it's kinda tricky but it's not terrible
<reverseblade> somerville32, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_%28dv6116eu%29?highlight=%28dv6000%29
<dxdt> fangorious, aiglx shouldn't do that.  Sigh if only the fglrx drivers worked with aiglx
<yoshig3> fangorious: i'm not using xgl, I didn't need to, using beta drivers
<AlphaN3> sivik: i think it's sudo -i
<somerville32> !fan | reverseblade
<ubotu> reverseblade: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<sivik> so i would put my user name as NAME for   Cmnd_Alias ::= NAME = Cmnd_List
<reverseblade> somerville32, it is not that simple
<tanubis> General non-related question: Does anyone know of a distro similar to Kubuntu in ease-of-use that will run on a very old system (like pentium 166) comfortably?
<fangorious> dxdt: I know, I'm trying to convince yoshi3g that a sudden 100% cpu spike could very much be a beryl problem
<somerville32> tanubis, Xubuntu?
<sivik>  tanubis xubuntu
<reverseblade> tanubis, use xubuntu
<tanubis> thanks all...
<jrrs> sivik: basically you setup a Cmnd_Alias and point that off to some binary or script, then down in the bottom you can say 'someuser ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: mycmndalias' in addition to whatever you have there
<rapid> brb
<jrrs> sivik: using visudo(8) to edit /etc/sudoers is a good move, as it will warn you of bad syntax so you don't tank the file and thus can't run sudo
<somerville32> reverseblade, Try fixing one problem at a time :] 
<dxdt> tanubis, maybe, maybe Vector Linux
<fangorious> AlphaN3: well, you might look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, gdmsetup, and whatever the xfce font tool is
<sivik> jrrs: i will try and mess with that tomorrow, i'm offically way too tired for that to make sense
<dxdt> tanubis, will let you do KDE, which Kubuntu uses, and I know they do pkg management through apt like ubuntu.  At least I"m fairly sure they do.
<screechingcat> how do i export a manual to a text file ?
<AlphaN3> fangorious: alright, thanks for the advice (:
<sivik> screechingcat, man filename > filename.txt
<fangorious> yoshig3: did you at least look to see if there's a scroll plugin? there's a resize plugin, without with you can't resize a window, so there might be a scroll one too
<fangorious> AlphaN3: sorry
<screechingcat> sivik: thanks mate
<jrrs> sivik: for example: "Cmnd_Alias  WHATEVER = /some/path/to/script", and then: "username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: WHATEVER"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-33-221-8.hsd1.dc.comcast.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<sivik> jrrs, and that will work only for that one script and not all the times me as the user would want to do something as admin
<jrrs> sivik: todd miller might have some examples on the sudo manpage, but bene a while since i checked
<sivik> ok
<jrrs> sivik: it will work for all instances of /some/path/to/script -- check millert's www on it
<yoshig3> How do I install a tar.gz of Firefox 2.0?
<yoshig3> I have the old firefox on my system
<AlphaN3> maybe i'll restart X.. hmm.. thanks anyway everyone who has helped
<ski-worklap> yoshig3, apt-get upgrade?
<dxdt> 2.0 is default on Edgy
<schinkenbrot> i believe i can fly
<schinkenbrot> i believe i can touch the sky
<yoshig3> ski-worklap: doesn't upgrade firefox
<jrrs> sivik-sleep: there're a few little tricky gotchas with syntax that can have unanticipated results, but if you're just doing this for convenience factor, it might be less of a paranoia concern
<yoshig3> nope
<dxdt> yoshig3, are you running edgy?
<yoshig3> Oh well
<yoshig3> I guess I do have 2.0
<yoshig3> well damn
<yoshig3> alright
<yoshig3> my fault
<yoshig3> And YES ENTER IS a punctuation
<fangorious> yoshig3: you cd to the directory you want it in, and run 'tar xvzf <file>'
<kelvie> Is there a repo with a newer version of the kernel (and headers)
<yoshig3> so blah
<kelvie> ?
<ski-worklap> yock, sorry i meant dist-upgrade
<ski-worklap> s/yock/yoshig3/
<somerville32> !enter | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jeffm515> okay, first off, thnak you to EVERYONE who's he;[ed me so far.. seriously,.. thanks!
<Jeffm515> helped*
<Jeffm515> I'm trying to play a DVD, and its asking me to install libdvdcss ... how/where do I find this?
<Madpilot> !dvd | Jeffm515
<ubotu> Jeffm515: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<J-_> !htaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoshig3> !enter | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<robdeman> hey gang, how do I disable a Apache2 module in Ubuntu?
<robdeman> or enable for that matter...
<J-_> !.htaccess
<ski-worklap> robdeman, look at mods-enabled
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robdeman> ski-worklap: I did.. do I just remove files from there?
<robdeman> or is there some kind of command?
<ski-worklap> teh command is "rm" :)
<J-_> what directory/file do I 'AllowOverride All' for .htaccess to work?
<ski-worklap> seriously tho, just rm symlins to mods-available that you want to delete, then apachectl restart
<robdeman> ok thanks
<robdeman> :)
<fangorious> does edgy support runlevels 3-5, or just keep them around for nostalgia?
<phrizer> Hi all, i'm trying to get a "nvidia geforce2 mx 100 ddr/200 ddr" agp card going on my dapper box, i followed the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but now when i boot my system instead of seeing the GDM greeter, i get a 'white screen' only then freeze.. i can still ssh in though from another machine...
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: You can use them, for sure.  By default they are the same as 2, but you can tweak to your needs.
<J-_> when i go to restart my Ubuntu LAMP server, it says I don't have a fully qualified domain name? How can I change the setting to work with a redirect IP?
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: how do I boot them?
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: By putting the number at the end of the kernel line in your grub menu.
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: doesn't seem to be supported in edgy, there's a handful of other people with the same question on the forum
<umop> how do i reset the password for root?
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: Interesting.  Edgy is using a new boot system, so something might have changed.
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: is there a command I can run to tell me what runlevel it thinks I'm in?
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: There are still /etc/rc#.d/ directories
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: 'runlevel'
<rapid> umop, passwd root ?
<rapid> theres no root in ubuntu is there
<tonyyarusso> !root | umop
<ubotu> umop: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: i disabled gdm in runlevel 3, and putting '3' on my kernel line still puts me at a gdm screen
<fangorious> :(
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: Hrm.  I'll have to try it some time and see for myself.
<paolo> ufff... I can't believe that for a so simple operation there is not a tip....
<fangorious> runlevel says "S 2", although I'm sure I've rebooted since trying to boot into 3
<umop> rapid, hmm..ive been trying that.  Not sure whats wrong, just trying to get partimaged running
<sidny4> which package do I install for nvidia drivers? nvidia-glx or nvidia-settings?
<rapid> the first 1
<rapid> umop: theres no root in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> paolo: What was you question?
<tonyyarusso> *your
<jrrs> is it that there's no root, or that root's password is either '!'d or some random garble... ?
<paolo> tonyyarusso: i have to deny the access to kde for a particular user
<jrrs> ( assuming you did the 'admin user' thingy during install )
<umop> rapid, yeah, I have sudo which is alos the first user, but i am being prompted for root's password
<umop> rapid, I will probably figure it out
<tonyyarusso> paolo: Interesting...how come?
<jrrs> umop: eg "enter root password for maintenance" during single user mode?
<tonyyarusso> jrrs: Root's password is hashed as *, yes.
<paolo> tonyyarusso, there are two users: A must access to both kde and icewm, B must access only to icewm
<paolo> I don't know how....
<tonyyarusso> paolo: What would happen if you created a .kde directory (or whatever it is) for B and set the permissions to not let them read or write, so that KDE would fail to start?
<sidny4> which package do I install for nvidia drivers? nvidia-glx or nvidia-settings?
<tonyyarusso> !nvidia | sidny4
<ubotu> sidny4: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrrs> sidny4: 03:16 < rapid> the first 1
<paolo> tonyyarusso, I've thought the same
<Gesthemene> Hi guys, have just edited my xorg.conf file in an attempt to update my nvidia drivers. Good news is, now I can't get X :( Anyone able to help please?
<paolo> but it's not a good way of proceeding
<tonyyarusso> paolo: Not optimal, no.
<tonyyarusso> paolo: I take it A and B are both seeing the same login screen (kdm or whatever)
<rapid> Gesthemene, change nvidia to nv in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paolo> yes
<paloyme> how do you edit a protected conf file? sudo... something something... i forgot....
<tonyyarusso> paolo: You could also edit permissions on the kde binaries directly.
<Gesthemene> ok.. will try (first time linux user)
<jrrs> paloyme: sudoedit ?
<paloyme> sudoeit?
<owh> Anyone around here know of a backup package that takes into account that I'm running Ubuntu, that is, it doesn't backup the files that come from the packages that are installed, unless they've changed. Of course it would be good if it took note of partitions and installed packages :-)
<paloyme> sudoedit?
<tonyyarusso> paolo: I don't know how you would make a nice error message though - zenity script?
<jrrs> paloyme: or sudo YOUR_FAVOURITE_EDITOR
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | paloyme
<ubotu> paloyme: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<owh> paloyme: sudo gedit would do it.
<paloyme> ok, how do you point to a file thats a few folders deep? is there a shortcut to it?
<paolo> tonyyarusso, so: for which folder i mus chang the permissions?
<tonyyarusso> owh: gksu in that case, since gedit is graphical
<tonyyarusso> paolo: I'm not sure (no KDE here)
<rapid> paloyme: use ln
<paloyme> ln?
<jrrs> paloyme: sudoedit is sudo(8) invoking $EDITOR on a copy of the file in question, such that changes to the file aren't moved back until you exit the editor
<owh> tonyyarusso: Yes that would also work :-)
<rapid> paloyme: create a symbolic link to the file you need.
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: 'man ln' will tell you all of the necessary information about how to use it in-depth
<paloyme> thanks tony
<Gesthemene> Rapid, just edited it and am rebooting now. Hope it works :)
<paloyme> is this applicable when doing, like for example, sudoedit /etc/salfkjdslfk/fasdfsdf/asdfasdf/asdfsadf/abc.conf?
<yoshig3> Is there any program similar to Limewire that works for ubuntu?
<paolo> tonyyarusso, the problem is that kde folders and files, in user's home dir, are run-time created
<paloyme> is there a shortcut to that?
<tonyyarusso> !limewire | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<owh> paloyme: Type it into the terminal.
<rapid> Gesthemene, you don't have to reboot
<yoshig3> Thanks :D
<Gesthemene> <headdesk>
<yoshig3> !java
<Nameeater> what package gives /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/modules ?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tonyyarusso> paolo: Not all though, right?
<owh> paloyme: Are you wanting to do this on an ongoing basis, or just once?
<Gesthemene> oh well, it seemed to work anyway.
<paloyme> yeah i know i need to type it to a terminal, but is there some shortcut, so that i wont need to type in those damn folders?
<tonyyarusso> paolo: certainly the binaries would do the trick, just not glamorously
<Nameeater> as I have linux-headers but there is only a symlink in the -386 folder, but no modules folder
<paloyme> owh, just once
<rapid> Gesthemene, mind you, theres no 3d extensions with that driver.
<owh> paloyme: Use the tab key while you're typing.
<paloyme> but since i dont know some of the folder name formats, i get errors and it sucks to repeat the whole folder name
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: tab-complete :)
<rapid> Gesthemene, hopefully it helps in the mean time
<paloyme> i see... thanks ill try that
<CraZyLeGs> is there support for PCMCIA wifi cards ?
<rapid> of course.
<owh> paloyme: It will complete the name, so cd /et[tab]  becomes /etc, or cd ~[tab]  becomes /home/{username}/
<timfrost> Nameeater: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | CraZyLeGs
<ubotu> CraZyLeGs: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paolo> tonyyarusso I can't find binaries associated only to kde
<CraZyLeGs> thanks
<Nameeater> timfrost: there is no modules folder :(
<owh> !backup|owh
<ubotu> owh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<tonyyarusso> paolo: 'startkde'?
<jishin> I got mount: unknown filesystem type 'devfs' when booting to 2.6.19 kernel
<owh> !cloning|owh
<ubotu> owh: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<robdeman> What is Ubuntu 'Breeze' ?
<paloyme> what does .folder/ mean?
<Gesthemene> Rapid, Yeah.. I'm getting that.. this is a task set for me by my boss.. to get OpenGL drivers running. Since I only installed Ubuntu for the first time yesterday, it's proving interesting..
<paolo> tonyyarusso, let's have a look
<owh> paloyme: That's the name of a folder.
<rapid> Gesthemene, cool. have fun
<jrrs> paloyme: the 'dot' in front means it won't show up in ls(1) unless you include -a
<paloyme> how do i access it in terminal? or how do i use it in sudoedit? ... sudoeit .folder/xxxfile.conf?
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: yes
<jrrs> paloyme: sure.  or ' cd .folder; sudoedit xxxfile.conf' or sudo vi or blahblah
<paolo> tonyyarusso, it would be risky, since this executable is common for all users
<tonyyarusso> paolo: You would need all other users included in the group, with g+x rights, lacking only the one user excluded.
<paolo> i see, tonyyarusso but
<paolo> it's risky
<guillem101> palomer, the dot is only for default ls output filtering. Also Nautilus skips .dot files/folders if not told to show hidden files.
<timfrost> Nameeater: sorry.  linux-headers is the headers for building modules outside the source tree.  The modules are part of the linux binary package, and are elsewhere in the tree.  What are you trying to do?
<tonyyarusso> paolo: How is that risky?
<paolo> tonyyarusso, this means that i have to change permissions for a shared system executable
<tonyyarusso> paolo: You could also make a hand-off script that just runs that command, and point your login manager at it instead
<owh> paloyme: May I ask what you're trying to edit. The reason I do is because the types of questions you're asking indicate that you are perhaps a novice user and without wanting to insult you, perhaps you're trying to fix something that isn't broken or can be addressed in another way.
<uMISTA> trying to work out how to install opengl for wine can anyone help me
<rapid> opengl for wine.. hmm fun
<paolo> no, it's not a good solution
<gouki> When is the new release coming out (Dapper Drake)? I think it may have the version number 6.06.02(?)
<tonyyarusso> paolo: Well, if that's what you think you don't have to do it.  All I'm coming up with.
<frogzoo> uMISTA: umm... wine supports opengl out of the box....
<owh> tonyyarusso: Do you know what paolo and paloyme are trying to do?
<frogzoo> gouki: edgy
<frogzoo> !edgy | gouki
<ubotu> gouki: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<uMISTA> ive try using it on warcraft but no go
<tonyyarusso> gouki: Dapper (6.06) came out in June.  The first maintenance update (6.06.1) in August.  Edgy (6.10) came out in October.  There will likely be a second Dapper maintenance release (6.06.2) sometime, but there are no specific plans.
<paolo> i'm sorry tonyyarusso, but it's a "critical" operation
<paolo> and i have to do it
<paolo> in the best way
<gouki> I don't mean Edgy. I'm talking about the new release of Dapper Drake
<frogzoo> !wow | uMISTA
<ubotu> uMISTA: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<tonyyarusso> owh: Not sure about paloyme
<gouki> tonyyarusso: Thank you. That's what I wanted to know
<owh> tonyyarusso: That makes two of us.
<frogzoo> uMISTA: what is your actual problem running wow?
<reverseblade> you know linux doesn't work with entire HP pavilion 6000 series
<tonyyarusso> paolo: Checked the forums and/or mailing list yet?
<frogzoo> oh uMISTA, you're not using wine from the ubuntu repos are you ?
<frogzoo> reverseblade: HP is very linux friendly these days, is that an old model?
<paolo> tonyyarusso, yes, but with no results
<owh> tonyyarusso: What's paolo attempting?
<reverseblade> frogzoo, not is a brand new model
* owh asks paolo, "What are you trying to do?"
<tonyyarusso> owh: Wants to prevent one particular user from logging into a KDE session from kdm, while allowing all others, but restricting this one to Icewm
<frogzoo> reverseblade: well it's odd that you could buy those with linux support....
<paolo> owh: I have to deny kde access for a particular user
<Nameeater> timfrost: trying to compile a module for a webcam :)
<reverseblade> frogzoo, well it doesn't even boot with live CD, you have to specify acpi=off as a boot option to boot it. 2ndly, wireless , sound, opengl doesn't work
<rapid> paolo: i want your problem fixed.
<paolo> ehehehh rapid:)
<paloyme> ok, how do i move up a directory during the sudoedit "tab"
<paolo> rapid, why?
<paolo> :)
<frogzoo> reverseblade: maybe redhat..
<owh> paolo: Ok, lemmie google for a bit.
<rapid> paolo: heard it so many times already :)
<robdeman> hey folks im trying to install Trac.. it gives an Internal Server error.. which logfile do I want to check?
<AlphaN3> k, i'm back >_> here's where it gets weird. removed gdm, font comes back to good size again.
<paolo> thanks owh, I hope you would be more lucky than me
<reverseblade> frogzoo, you mean fedora ? Btw, I am an experienced user with ubuntu using it for 1.5 years
<timfrost> Nameeater: you don't need a modules directory in the headers tree.  Have you installed build-essential as well as the headers?
<frogzoo> reverseblade: seeing as you can buy those with redhat support, I'd say fedora's a good bet
<AlphaN3> but i don't want to logon from the console everytime, and i need to be able to logon to wmii, not just xfce. any advice?
<bjorn-> http://www.digg.com/tech_news/Piratebay_strikes_back_blocks_Swedish_ISP
<reverseblade> frogzoo, one more thing.My computer is "vista ready". Figure out how brand new it is.
<Nameeater> timfrost: yes, the Makefile is complaining about not finding a modules folder I think
<rapid> reverseblade, get rid of that sticker asap
<frogzoo> reverseblade: vista ready machines don't exist :)
<rapid> :)
<rapid> they are ready to crash.
<owh> paolo: Which login manager are you using?
<timfrost> Nameeater: pastebin the output.
<reverseblade> frogzoo, problem with HP pavilion dv6000 series  is not a ubuntu problem. It is a linux problem.
<fallingdutch> i upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 yesterday, rebooted and when i wanted to login X crashed - the error seemed to be in /etc/bash_completion i have uncommented the lines in .bashrc then the x-session didn't crash. Now i start an app and X crashes again, but ran before.is there a known problem with /etc/bash_completion and any ideas why x crashes when starting the app, what changed between 6.10 and 6.06?
<AlphaN3> a little flashback: i installed gdm, and all fonts suddenly appear painfully small. i removed it, and it's good again, but i need a logon manager. any idea?
<PORDO> i'm having a problem..
<paloyme> how do i access via a folder in terminal a file thats located at the root directory?
<paolo> owh: kdm
<PORDO> every time i try to hold on to a window and switch to a new workspace, it won't work.  this worked in dapper.
<owh> Sorry, paolo, just saw that on the scollback :-)
<paloyme> let me rephrase, how do i access a file in terminal that's located at the root directory?
<PORDO> also, for some time now, pcmcia services fail on boot.  i don't need them presently, but i might soon.  what should i try to fix this?
<reverseblade> rapid, I  am a big fan of linux and ubuntu, but I am a bit disappointed with the fact that my new computer sucks with linux out of  box :(
<PORDO> i think i might have removed some package.
<frogzoo> fallingdutch: I doubt an x crash could be related to bash, a text utility
<rapid> reverseblade, thats the whole fun of linux, getting everything to work
<AlphaN3> paloyme: cd /
<rapid> lol!
<paloyme> for example... i want to sudoedit a file thats in the root directory, how do i type this in terminal?
<Jeffm515> ... it's true.
<Jeffm515> :)
<rapid> paloyme, you haven't manned sudo  have you
<paolo> owh, your idea is good: i have to configure kdm, right?
<AlphaN3> paloyme: sudo vi /blah (replace vi with an editor of your choice)
<paloyme> got it alphan, thenks
<AlphaN3> np
<fallingdutch> frogzoo, well to be more precise: the session didn't came up and the message your session took less than 10 secs came up and stated an error in /etc/bash_completion
<reverseblade> rapid, as I told, I am an experienced user. I also have an HP nx7010 machine. And ubuntu recognizes every bit of hardware of it. it works perfect with ubuntu out of box. So I was illusionized with this thing that I though linux works good with most of the hardware esp. if they were new. Obviously I was wrong
<paloyme> uhmm... is blah an actual command or just an example?
<rapid> lol
<rapid> HAHA
* rapid is almost in tears
<AlphaN3> example, of course (:
<AlphaN3> i mean, c'mon.. :D
<rapid> quote of the year from paloyme
<paloyme> oh good... i was worried there for a minute heheehe
<Jeffm515> I had onboard sound on a tower, that I've never been able to find the windows drivers for... ubuntu found it outta the box.
<AlphaN3> but linux is full of strangely-named programs.. well :P
<frogzoo> reverseblade: obviously if h/w is brand new, the devs haven't had access to it yet ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl4-p89.intrstar.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<owh> paolo: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-kiosk&m=111945708505592&w=2 and http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-kiosk&m=111946860825069&w=2 give some indication on how this might work. I googled for force kdm sessions
<paloyme> yep, you cant blame me for acting kind of noobie-ish....
<paolo> may thanks owh, let's have a look
<ski-worklap> hmm
<reverseblade> frogzoo, true. I am just sad emotionally , that's it
<AlphaN3> don't worry, we have all been there
<rapid> paloyme: sorry dude, but I don't see how you could interpert blah as a command
<paloyme> heheheheh thanks alphan
* rapid starts work on blah
<paloyme> har har har
<malt> yo is there anyway to not allow a user to get ssh access when i create them a account on my linux box?
<fallingdutch> are there any known problems with /etc/bash_completion ?
<frogzoo> reverseblade: just give it a few months
<owh> paloyme: I asked before, what are you trying to do?
<frogzoo> fallingdutch: if you can get to a terminal, take a look at what's in /var/log/messages - sounds like your machine is badly sick
<paloyme> just trying to edit my cupsd.conf file, it stopped giving me acces to the web interface, and i cant remember the directory names, but i do remember their position hehehe
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(neopsych1/#ubuntu) any ideas kuto?
(paloyme/#ubuntu) it was working 2 hours ago, but after i checked one of the settings, i cant access it nemore
(owh/#ubuntu) paloyme: And what did you respond with. The fact that you see the home page indicates that it's listening. The fact that you cannot do anything is likely a permission problem.
(kuto/#ubuntu) neopsych1: ok i upload it to my ftp
(owh/#ubuntu) paloyme: Did you *quit* your web-browser?
(neopsych1/#ubuntu) There must be a way to resume downloads if googles video player can do it.
(paloyme/#ubuntu) what do you mean, quit?
<paolo> owh, i really can't find it: it seems kdmrc, isn't it?
<owh> paloyme: Which web browser are you using?
<owh> paolo: Lemmie look for you :-)
<ski-worklap> ColonelZarkawi, i'm using alsa :(
<kuto> neopsych1: wget this one http://home.graffiti.net/kilopopo/extensions.tar.gz
<ski-worklap> and azureus ain't no applet...
<paloyme> i didnt think i closed my web browser.... it just became inaccesible after i checked one of the sttings and i clicked on one of the addresses
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: hmm. i think muse has it. http://www.muse-sequencer.org/pic/score2.png
<paloyme> owh: using firefox
<kuto> neopsych1: wget this one http://home.graffiti.net/kilopopo/extensions.tar.gz
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: than's the "score editor" function of muse
<ndlovu> when I look at text on websites, I see a lot of squares with 4 numbers in them. Is this something to do with the character formatting - UTF or whatever it is?
<ColonelZarkawi> ski-worklap, maybe as last resource you could download java 6 which was released this week and try with the new plugin version?
<tonyyarusso> !info muse
<ubotu> muse: Qt-based midi/audio sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1a-2 (edgy), package size 5161 kB, installed size 18448 kB
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: repos even it seems
<flasher222> i may try it
<flasher222> but it's got more than we want
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: i did a search for "score editor" and I found noteedit, a kde app
<flasher222> !info noteedit
<ubotu> noteedit: KDE Music Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-2 (edgy), package size 841 kB, installed size 2492 kB
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: rosegarden has a "score editor", too, but it's got more than we need.
<flasher222> !info rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.2.4-1 (edgy), package size 3244 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: Cool, so a few options then
<kuto> i think i am gonna skip python and perl to learn
<neopsych1> anyone have any advice on the google video player?
<kuto> i learn c
<kuto> i learn c++
<flasher222> tonyyserver: yes
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: i'll try noteedit
<owh> paolo: Hmm, that document restricts options, not what we want. Lemmie google some more :-)
<neopsych1> it says it allows you to "download videos"
<neopsych1> but does it really do this?
<neopsych1> or does it just cache the videos in some proprietary format on your pc?
<neopsych1> also.. it says googles video player can resume downloads
<neopsych1> if this is so.. how are they preventing resume function when i try to download the file with download manager?
<neopsych1> http://video.google.com/playerdownload
<neopsych1> ?
<neopsych1> Im very suspicios of this google video player...
<neopsych1> kuto
<neopsych1> can your extension help?
<neopsych1> >kuto
<paolo> owh: your links are obscure
<kuto> neopsych1: yes
<kuto> anyone knows if there are drivers written in c++
<serge_> Is there a terminal service aplication for ubuntu, to connect trough com-port to a router with a serial connection?
<paolo> owh, anyway, the idea could be good
<paolo> but it's hard to find a simple explanation
<owh> paolo: No, they do something else :-)
* owh is googling :-)
<kuto> neopsych1: what you need help with
<paolo> ok thnkas owh:)
<zigford> Howdy, is there a chat room for fiesty dev?
<vintuxz> hi peeps
<tonyyarusso> zigford: #ubuntu+1
<zigford> tar
<vintuxz> pahingi naman ng link where i can understand dns concepts
<tonyyarusso> !ph | vintuxz
<ubotu> vintuxz: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: Canorus
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: cool
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: but it's not in repos
<flasher222> !info canorus
<ubotu> Package canorus does not exist in any distro I know
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: True
<flasher222> man, what should i do?
<owh> paolo: Hmm, this is interesting: http://www.jirka.org/gdm-documentation/x241.html, scroll to the end and look at "Per User Configuration"
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: Try 'em all!
<paolo> ok thanks owh
<kazim59> i succeeded in connecting my mobile with ubuntu using obex!!!!!!!!!1
<arrenlex> Holy exclamation marks, batman!
<owh> paolo: Create a file in the user's directory, called .dmrc and put this in it:
<owh> [Desktop] 
<owh> Session=default
<owh> Language=en_AU.UTF-8
<frogzoo> ok, this is sad - how do I get fonts in emacs (edgy)
<owh> paolo: Although, you'll change "default" to something else :-)
<owh> paolo: And likely the language string isn't going to be Australian :-)
<echosystm> i keep getting all these gtk errors in amule
<echosystm> and it shuts down
<echosystm> :(
<echosystm> does it in xmule too
<echosystm> any ideas?
<frogzoo> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<quacklin> hello
<reverseblade> vim rocks anyway
<paolo> owh, I already have a dmrc file
<paolo> in home/my_usr
<owh> paolo: And what's in it?
<paolo> [Desktop] 
<paolo> Session=default
<owh> paolo: So, change the 'default' to the session type you want.
<quacklin> looking for a little help on very basic question about dapper, but couldn't find online. This is my first time on IRC ...anyone can give help?
<paolo> let's try
<echosystm> guys, please
<echosystm> gtk critical error
<echosystm> what could it be?
<tonyyarusso> quacklin: Just ask and see if anyone knows (no need to ask to ask)
<ruxpin> a bit off topic, but can someone remember the site that identifies web servers and OSes?
<echosystm> its frustrating the hell out of me
<ski-worklap> ruxpin, netcraft
<ruxpin> ski-worklap: ahh
<J-_> Can LAME encode a directory of mp3's? if so, how can i do it?
<RMorris85> how do i get the gnome network manager back on my bar? i deleted it and cant get it back
<arrenlex> J-_: Whether it can or cannot, I do not know. However, you can MAKE it do so using "for a in `ls` ; do lame $a ; done"
<tonyyarusso> RMorris85: right-click, add to panel
<frogzoo> ok, looks like font paths changed for edgy
<quacklin> :-) I would like to keep dapper but have the latest package without using tar.gz ... shouldn't backport do this? I can see the package version in package search is the one I want, but did not upgrade with apt-get update/upgrade on deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse? what is the purpose of this repository?
<RMorris85> tonyyarusso: then add what?
<tonyyarusso> RMorris85: Network Monitor I think it's called
<tonyyarusso> RMorris85: Unless you meant network-manager-gnome, which is something different.
<gotit> is there any command for activating screen saver
<RMorris85> thats not the one i had... this one i could click and it would show the wireless networks around and i could connect
<krampo> EHLO
<gotit> how do i install my *.tar.gz theme file
<RMorris85> tonyyarusso: is that the one im talking about?
<tonyyarusso> RMorris85: Probably the second then, yes.
<RMorris85> how do i add that one?
<tonyyarusso> RMorris85: nm-applet and some switches I believe - see if it's in your Gnome Session preferences (System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup)
<ski-worklap> in the tower above the earth we built it for emannuel
<Jeffm515> Night everyone..
<PORDO> my menu settings app doesn't work.  how can i remove any custom settings that may be affecting my menu?
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: i'm using noteedit
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: like it?
<flasher222> it is the first i've downloaded, and i'll stick with it
<flasher222> well, i'm still learning it
<podr0znik> good morning/afternoon/evening/night (wherever you all are) :)
<flasher222> but it looks simple
<tonyyarusso> good
<flasher222> at least it's easy to install (because it's in repo)
<drayen> how do i add the network manager applet so that it doesnt ask me for my password everytime i boot up?
<pepeito> jk
<JoeShmo> if im gonna dual boot ubuntu and win xp which should i install first
<drayen> XP
<JoeShmo> ok
<legsy> my pcmcia wifi card is recognized and activated
<legsy> but when I ping the router I get: Network is unreachable
<legsy> is there anthing else I should do ?
<yoshig3> Anyone ever installed Steam(CS) on ubuntu with wine?
<drayen> legsy try useing the network manager applet
<drayen> helped me
<somerville32> yoshig3, Steam runs on linux natively
<PORDO> i can't get the gnome menu to revert. :(
<legsy> drayen: where is that ?
<joelliot> JoeShmo: install WinXP first
<yoshig3> Can I pay ubuntu developers to develop some good graphics card drivers?
<yoshig3> Or do I have to live with crap ones?
<yoshig3> somerville32: what do you mean?
<drayen> legsy: use the command prompt (terminal) and launch "sudo nm-applet"
<somerville32> yoshig3, You don't need wine to run steam
<yoshig3> somerville32: really? but how do I install it? I wanna play CS 1.6. That's it, I don't care about the other games.
<jhaig> In the terminal, is it possible to get a 'visual bell'
<somerville32> yoshig3, Install the steam engine and copy over the file from your cs install
<somerville32> yoshig3, I'm sure you can find a tutorial with google
<jhaig> Hmmm, if I wanted to get an upside-down '?' deliberately I wouldn't know how to do it.  :-)
<yoshig3> somerville32: I did but it says use wine.
<legsy> drayen: nm-applet command not found
* somerville32 is going to bed.
<drayen> legsy: install it then (sudo apt-get install nm-applet)
<legsy> Can't find nm-applet
<legsy> should modify sources.list ?
<podr0znik> hey guys... I'm searching on the ubuntu website for a torrent to download the stuff
<podr0znik> but can't find it
<drayen> legsy: humm duno then, perhaps google for i
<podr0znik> they say that there is a link, but where?
<cypher1> !seen
<cypher1> !seen keybuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I haven't seen keybuck recently
<cypher1> !seen keybuck
<jakeg> hello all. anyone here know definitively if i can install FC5 or FC6 on an *Intel* mac as a single-boot option?
<jakeg> sorry, i mean Ubuntu not Fedora (obviously)
<echosystm> what does apt-get -f install do?
<Jeffm515> hey guys? -- I just thew my display outta the supported range.. .um.. help
<Jeffm515> I'm in recovery console right now
<echosystm> um
<echosystm> recovery console?
<stephan21> Jeffm515:  edit the xorg.conf to the proper resolution
<echosystm> whats that
<Jeffm515> thanks
<echosystm> delete the xorg.conf
<stephan21> Jeffm515: np
<stephan21> Jeffm515: dont delete it
<echosystm> and run dpkg -reconfigure xorg-server
<echosystm> or whatever
<nata1> hi
<echosystm> the whoel thing is prob screwed might as well just start again...
<TiG4> Does Xchat 2.6.8 break the custom userlist icons feature?
<nata1> is there a way to change the resolution to different kinds in the terminal windows? not the ones ran in X, but like, the real command line area console thing.
<quacklin> hi do you have link to install firefox2 on dapper and keep it within ubuntu repository?
<Jeffm515> where's the xorg file at?
<nata1> so that i could have like 800 x 600 resolution on alt + f1, 1280 x 1024 on alt + f2 etc?
<nata1> Jeffm515: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jeffm515> thx again
<echosystm> Jeffm515, if you dont even know where it is, youre not going to have much hope editing it :P
<echosystm> delete it
<echosystm> and run
<echosystm> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jeffm515> I can use vi..
<echosystm> it will take you through it step by step setting up a new config
<stephan21> Jeffm515, /etc/xorg.conf
<Jeffm515> that's not a problem, I just don't know where this stuff is yet
<stephan21> Jeffm515,  dont delete a good file....
<[L30N] > has anyone installed mailmanager on edgy?
<Jeffm515> grr..
<Jeffm515> any ideas for Xserver driver for a videocard that's onboard?
<Jeffm515> compaq presario s6020WM
<frogzoo> Jeffm515: try lspci
<uMISTA> im getting this error?
<uMISTA> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<bl4ckY> hi i need some help with grub
<frogzoo> uMISTA: install 'build-essential'
<bl4ckY> i have a primary master device and want to install grub with command grub-install /dev/hda
<uMISTA> is that the  apt-get bane
<uMISTA> name
<Jeffm515> not in the list
<bl4ckY>  then grub shows me the line /dev/hdb1 does not have any corresponding Bios File
<bl4ckY> dumpe2fs and fdsik -l are showing correctly with hda and in /boot/grub device.map is only (hd0) /dev/hda
<uMISTA> look like so thanks
<bl4ckY> someone have a idea or can help me
<frogzoo> bl4ckY: set groot in /boot/grub/menu.lst  - then do 'sudo update-grub'
<BjoeHrn> Good morning dudes
<martin__> #ubuntu-de
<twosouls82> morning BjoeHrn
<tombow> morning? what part of the world are you guys in?
<BjoeHrn> I want to upgrade some programs via "apt-get upgrade" but the paket "libcairo2" is retard so I'm not able to upgrade it. Any ideas?
<daya> how to send pop up messages in linux
<daya> to other clinet
<BjoeHrn> tombow, I'm from germany
<frogzoo> daya: to other windows client? or linux client?
<twosouls82> Gutenmorgen denn :)
<daya> frogzoo, for linux
<BjoeHrn> twosouls82, hehe guten morgen
<twosouls82> had German for 4 years, though my German is quite crappy now =)
<twosouls82> not well oiled :)
<Wiseguy> hey guys whats the best way to unrar something that has been rar'ed into multiple files? just the rar util from synaptic? im looking for an alternate solution because it says it must be registered after 40 days and i dont really wanna do that
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: where from Germany?
<daya> frogzoo, any idea
<frogzoo> daya: linpopup - uses samba
<BjoeHrn> twosouls82, from Niedersachsen in Oldenburg - near to Bremen
<frogzoo> daya: but there's ways to do this in x
<serge_> Wiseguy: unrar <file>
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: so we are quite close to eachother
<twosouls82> Assen, Drenthe, on the left of you
<frogzoo> daya: best try 'apt-cache search ###'
<Corbeaux> doe that make you threesouls83?
<twosouls82> ehheheheh that's my joke
<twosouls82> :D
<twosouls82> +10 fpr Corbeaux
<twosouls82> s/fpr/pts/
<Corbeaux> :p
<twosouls82> the 82 can't ever change though =)
<rapid> daya, echo message >> /dev/ttyx
<Corbeaux> was just thinking it made more sense if it changed to 123 actually but oh well...
<twosouls82> :)
<romance> hi
<romance> this is korea
<twosouls82> you alone?
<Wiseguy> serge_, d/ling the shareware rar actually gave the "archive manager" the ability to open rar files
<frogzoo> daya: you could try xmessage - not sure what it does, might be what you want
<BjoeHrn> twosouls82, hm any ideas for my problem? I use dapper. And I try "apt-get install libcairo2" and it tells me that i need a newer version of  libfreetype6 (>= 2.2) but on my system is only the 2.1 version avaible
<rapid> BjoeHrn, get libfreetype6 v2.2 or newer
<serge_> Wiseguy: Ah ok, if i remember correctly there was a free cli rar version.
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: wait a sec
<uMISTA> ok im trying to install xlibmesa-glu-dev but get a error Package xlibmesa-glu-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<uMISTA> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<uMISTA> is only available from another source
<uMISTA> However the following packages replace it:
<uMISTA>   x11proto-gl-dev
<uMISTA> E: Package xlibmesa-glu-dev has no installation candidate
<uMISTA> so should i install the x11proto-gl-dev?
<rapid> dont do that
<serge_> Wiseguy: but i guess you want the GUI version
<BjoeHrn> rapid, sure but then i have to compile it on my own there is no dapper paket
<daya> rapid, I don't get you, what /deyx destination or what
<Wiseguy> serge_, i dont NEED it :P its just nice to have everything at a point and click away
<rapid> daya: press w, see what tty or pts/ the user is on the use "echo /dev/pts/4 >> your message here"
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: I guess the "don't" wasn't meant for you ")
<rapid> daya: /dev/pts/4 is probably the first ssh connection, if its a local user they will be on a /dev/tty1,2,3
<serge_> Wiseguy: hmm true, well then your stick with the shareware version :)
* dreamer is wondering: the middle-mouse scroll feature, it has never worked for me in firefox, but now I see that it doens work in thunderbird, anybody know how to enable this in FF ?
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: that package might be here; "deb-src http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main" add it to the sources.list file
<frogzoo> !mouse | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Tmob> hi, i recompiled a kernel module and copied it to /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/core, but when i reboot its still seems to load the old module.. anyothing else i should do?
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: host is down :\ looking for another
<uMISTA> i trying to install wine with opengl, i need to install this?
<uMISTA> sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-glu-dev
<uMISTA> but it comes with up error about not there
<frogzoo> uMISTA: why not just install from the budgetdedicated repo?
<uMISTA> ?
<uMISTA> wht thats?
<frogzoo> uMISTA: for the 2nd time...
<frogzoo> !wine | uMISTA
<ubotu> uMISTA: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rapid> Tmob: what about a depmod -a
<dreamer> frogzoo:sorry, but I don't know what to do with those pages~
<uMISTA> io know about wine and thats wht i trying to install
<uMISTA> but im trying to get opengl installed with it
<frogzoo> dreamer: you read them
<dreamer> I have
<dreamer> but I don't know what has to do with my problem
<uMISTA> i need to install xlibmesa-glu-dev
<uMISTA> but cant
<dreamer> I find it peculiar that the middle-mouse as scroll does work in thunderbird
<sergevn> uMISTA: Enable multiverse repos.
<dreamer> and with scroll I mean: press and scroll
<dreamer> not roll and scroll
<dreamer> like: it's more of a dynamic scroll-function
<uMISTA> sorry how?
<frogzoo> dreamer: change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf so it looks like the docs, from "This is what the relevant portion of my xorg.conf file looks like:"
<cvrse> anyone know of a program to cut commercials from a dvb capture?
<dreamer> frogzoo: why 7 buttons ?
<dreamer> H have only 3
<sergevn> uMISTA: edit as root /etc/apt/sources.list , then uncomment the multi/uni-verse lines. save the file and do as root "apt-get update"
<frogzoo> dreamer: scroll button counts as 3
<dreamer> ok: up/down/push ?
<daya> rapid, I mean how to broadcast one message so that all users in the network will see it?
<dreamer> so then it should be 5 ?
<daya> rapid, I mean I want to broadcast the message in the linux
<daya> rapid, in the network
<rapid> daya: Hmm.. don't know.. I'd say theres some software. I only ever used that method :)
<Joelio> Got segfaults with Evolution on edgy.. what's the deal.. looks like something to do with caem
<Joelio> camel
<Joelio> more importantly, what's the fix?
<flasher222> how can i tell whether my soundcard has a hardware MIDI synthesizer?
<daya> rapid, ok yar, what are these
<rapid> daya: I tried googleing for you and found this http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7066 which I found interesting although its got nothing to do with what youi want
<rapid> daya: or you could try, "man wall"
<Joelio> Is there an Evolution issue guys?
<Joelio> I'm on edgy, have done nothing, but it keeps segfaulting
<lepirlouit> join #nux
<rapid> no
<rapid> you stay there.
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: can't find the package, though it should be in the compiz repo, since it is a dependency of that too
* twosouls82 is not on Dapper
<BjoeHrn> twosouls82, this could be - i'm remove xgl and beryl at the moment ;) It's only a toy ;)
<RichEd> Hey guys ... Any idea why my mplayer display goes dim after playing a couple of movies, and then eventually black (with sound playing). I'm trying to find a workaround that aviods a reboot.
<daya> rapid, I mean what we use as "net use"
<daya> rapid, or net send
<rapid> daya, did you man wall?
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: you only need the compiz repo for the package, not for toying, toying with Beryl is better
<twosouls82> s/for/from/
<Joelio> IS THERE AN EVOLUTION ISSUE IN EDGY?
<twosouls82> caps?
<BjoeHrn> twosouls82, yes ;) but i removed it now
<twosouls82> BjoeHrn: good :P
<foxpaul> hi all - i've got a problem when mounting a hard disk, i get I/O Error DriveReady SeekComplete Error & UncorrectableError - can i fix it somehow?
<BjoeHrn> so xserver restart brb
<ruxpin> foxpaul: ouch, broken HDD
<Wiseguy> hey guys what do i use to see my webcam feed? and how do i turn it off?
<ootput> g'day ladies and gents
<foxpaul> ruxpin, really? crap
<ruxpin> foxpaul: if you don't have backups make them quickly and get a new drive
<daya> rapid, yes but i don't get what i want
<dreamer> frogzoo: with your suggestion X failed to load, I had to reconfigure and reboot
<daya> rapid, it doesn't pop up the message in the remote clietns
<foxpaul> ruxpin, can i not fsck the disk and mount it to get stuff off it?
<daya> rapid, any idea
<ruxpin> foxpaul: after you've got everything you can recover, mount the drive as readonly and do e2fsck (for ext3) - see man e2fsck and the ubuntu forums. there are many pages that help you out
<rapid> daya: how are the remote clients connected?
<rapid> what protocol or whatever the heck
<foxpaul> ruxpin, thanks
<daya> rapid, in the network I mean to broadcast
<stiffme1983> how to disable power saving in console mode
<flasher222> can someone help me get midi (playback) on my computer?
<flasher222> please
<Wiseguy> anyone have a recommendation for webcam software?
<foxpaul> ruxpin, do you know how i can mount the disk as read-only?
<rapid> daya i'm confused, who / what are you broadcasting to ? and how are they connected to the server.
<rapid> Wiseguy, xawtv I think works
<ootput> hi guys, is there a channel specifically for beryl and ubuntu usage?
<dreamer> frogzoo: and I have found the option: it's called autoscrolling in the FF-preferences
<daya> daya, I mean I am in one pc in a network
<daya> rapid, I mean i am in on pc in a network
<kartikmohta> Wiseguy: try gqcam too
<daya> rapid, and i want  to send messages to all the users
<burepe> What is the command to see how much space I have left in my hardrive?
<rapid> burepe, df
<burepe> thanks!
<daya> rapid, in the network
<daya> rapid, did you get my point
<daya> rapid, that we use as net send in windows
<daya> rapid, in the same subnetwork
<umop> how do i restart my mouse?  I have a KVM switch and i lose the mouse if i shutdown a computer with kvm focus
<rapid> umop, try "gpm"
<frogzoo> daya: did you even look at linpopup?
<rapid> daya: I'm not sure..
<daya> frogzoo, what is that?
<umop> rapid, Can't find that command
<rapid> umop: restart your X server?
<klotho> so I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on an IBM T23, and it keeps freezing during the install
<klotho> is there a way to do text mode install? I can't see one.
<frogzoo> daya: google would answer that question
<umop> rapid, that doesnt work either :(.  the only way it comes back is if I boot another computer and wait for it to load the mouse, and then switch
<stiffme1983> klotho: you have to use an alternate CD rather than liveCD
<klotho> oh
<klotho> is this a known problem with live cd?
<klotho> it doesn't freeze, but the install stops responding after a few screens.
<stiffme1983> klotho: i dont know, but you can also perform net install
<frogzoo> klotho: which distro?
<klotho> 6.10
<stiffme1983> frogzoo: edgy
<klotho> desktop
<twosouls82> klotho: what processor and mem?
<frogzoo> the edgy install can be used as a live cd
<rapid> umop, hmm, bloody kvm
<sushi_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sushi_> thanks
<klotho> pentium 4, 1.2 GHz, 256MB ram
<sushi_> =)
<sushi_> I LOVE Ubuntu!
<umop> rapid, yea :(, I think i may have to put up with it..or buy a decent kvm
<klotho> is that enough ram?
<stiffme1983> how to stop power saving in console mode?
<frogzoo> klotho: it's enough as long as you're not expecting anything flash
<umop> rapid, im not sure how the mouse is 'mounted' or whatever..maybe i could try re doing that?
<podr0znik> Is there maybe sb from Poland here?
<klotho> how much does it really need?
<daya> frogzoo, o.k
<frogzoo> stiffme1983: probly 'sudo /etc/init.d/acpi-support stop
<rapid> umop: not sure, my distribution slackware uses gpm, try find what ubuntu uses for the mouse
* twosouls82 wonders if the mem is sufficient, but he can't find the reqs
<rapid> umop: kill the service and restart it
<daya> rapid, thanks for providing info
<rapid> daya: np, sorry couldn't help anymore
<daya> frogzoo, thanks
<libre> can anyone help me a bit with Amarok ? im trying to play some mp3 files and it says that the gst-engine dosnt support mp3 files
<rapid> amarok is cool
<podr0znik> I need to know if ubuntu can handle Polish characters properly
<rapid> I don't know about that error.
<umop> songbird is cool :)
<stiffme1983> libre: maybe you need a library for xine to play mp3
<klotho> which iso should I get to do a text install of desktop on my IBM T23?
<twosouls82> klotho: should do, propably another hardware problem, tried switching VCs on hangup?
<rapid> does amarok use xine to play files?
<stiffme1983> klotho: alternate cd for x86
<klotho> what are vcs?
<stiffme1983> rapid: i think so
<rapid> stiffme1983, thats strange.. no that i know of.
<twosouls82> I never use the LiveCD btw
<klotho> ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso ?
<arfonzo> hi, i've just installed edgy, and vmware doesn't start anymore, does anyone know why it might be happening? it worked fine in dapper
<twosouls82> yeah the alternate is good
<stiffme1983> klotho: yes
<klotho> or ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<stiffme1983> klotho: desktop is a liveCD
<stiffme1983> klotho: use alternate cd to perform install in text mode
<frogzoo> rapid: you have a choice of xine or gstreamer as the engine, xine is best
<daya> rapid, its all right
<twosouls82> klotho: desktop = live + installable --> alternate = 'proper' installer
<klotho> okay. I must say that this live CD is live in the sense that a slow loris is live... at least with my slow CD drive
<rapid> slowasis
<rapid> slowaris
<twosouls82> solaris?
<podr0znik> hmm, do I first need to pay membership fee to get help here? ;)
<mgpalmer> Hello everyone, maybe someone can help me: I've got a Logitech USB 4-Button Mouse, and I'd like to use the thumb button as a "back" button (got used to it on windows). Also it would be nice to have no acceleration but high sensitivity.
<twosouls82> hahaha podr0znik
<rapid> podr0znik, pay mew
<twosouls82> how come?
<stiffme1983> klotho: if you have a fast network, you can install text mode ,and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<podr0znik> yeah, you see... now it's about money ;)
<klotho> not that fast
<podr0znik> I was searching for sb from Poland, there are so many people here? :)
<twosouls82> remember, free as in speech
<twosouls82> =)
<rapid> what do you want? polish support
<frogzoo> !patience | podr0znik
<ubotu> podr0znik: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i get windows media player support in firefox?
<podr0znik> I only wanted to know if ubuntu can handle Polish characters (Central European character set?)
<klotho> when I set the time zone, it doesn't set, then the install stops responding. how can I kill it and start over? I don't know the process name.
<podr0znik> sorry frogzoo :) didn't want to offend anybody:)
<twosouls82> !codecs | Wiseguy
<ubotu> Wiseguy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<klotho> do you know what process name it is?
<jhaig> I have installed ubuntu on a laptop with a wireless card.  What would I need to do to connect to open access points?  I found the 'network manager' package, but is this the standard way?
<podr0znik> and sorry if I'm asking stupid questions, just a newbie :)
<rapid> jhaig, I guess so
<reverseblade> *** Are files larger than 2GB supported on DVD if you burn it ?
<rapid> reverseblade, of course a DVD is well over 2gb
<rapid> jhaig, i would use iwconfig but thats me
<frogzoo> !po | podr0znik
<klotho> anyone? what is the process name for the install process on the live cd?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ski-worklap> podr0znik, /join #gentoo-pl
<floating> what was teh to indicate current directory in cmd line ? like if I am in /home/joo/jaa/ can I write it shorter like .. / or how it was teh ?
<podr0znik> thx ski-worklap
<jhaig> rapid: At the moment I don't use anything, and I'm looking to see what is available.  I'll look up iwconfig.  Thanks.
<reverseblade> klotho, right click the icon and learn its properties
<rapid> floating, pwd
<ski-worklap> podr0znik, the short answer is that gentoo does support the polish locale, but folks there will know alot more about it than us
<floating> rapid, in a command, if I want to move a file
<reverseblade> rapid, check out this
<rapid> jhaig, iwconfig is all command line based. ubuntu should have standard method for this
<reverseblade> rapid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<frogzoo> !pl | podr0znik
<ubotu> podr0znik: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<reverseblade> rapid, there it says : WARNING: Files that are bigger than 2GB (a little less actually) are not supported by ISO9660 and may or may not be restorable. So don't simply burn a DVD with a huge .iso file on it.
<frogzoo> floating: PWD = .
<ski-worklap> podr0znik, by "gentoo-pl", i of course meant "ubuntu-pl" :)
<reverseblade> rapid, this why I am confused
<T2T> how do i mount disks
<reverseblade> this is
<reverseblade> !mount | T2T
<ubotu> T2T: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ski-worklap> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<podr0znik> thank you frogzoo :)
<rapid> T2T, man mount
<rapid> reverseblade, the ubuntu dvd iso is well over 2gig
<ski-worklap> !pt
<T2T> thanks guys
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<frogzoo> !fstab | T2T
<ubotu> T2T: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mgpalmer> Hello everyone, maybe someone can help me: I've got a Logitech USB 4-Button Mouse, and I'd like to use the thumb button as a "back" button (got used to it on windows). I cant find any settings for this in the standard mouse preferences window...
<reverseblade> T2T : wiki.ubuntu.com/mount
<floating> frogzoo,can you give an example hmh
<podr0znik> and thank you ski-worklap :)
<frogzoo> !mouse | mgpalmer
<ubotu> mgpalmer: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<reverseblade> rapid, yes but why that wiki says the otherwise ?
<flasher222> is there a gui front for timidtity?
<flasher222> timidity?
<frogzoo> floating: rm ./blah
<mgpalmer> frogzoo: ah great, thanks
<klotho> it said it was gksudo, so I killed that and the install is still there
<klotho> how do I do a net install of desktop?
<eilker> !Nagios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nagios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rapid> reverseblade, that means if its not been burnt as ISO format
<mgpalmer> Another question in the same vein: Is there a way to set mouse sensitivity/acceleration with more options ?
<floating> frogzoo: if im in /jaa/joo and want to move file to /jaa/joo/juu I type mv file ./juu ?
<rapid> whats wrong with nagios
<stiffme1983> klotho: you can consult wiki
<rapid> nagios is cool
<jhaig> flasher222: I've not used it myself, but the timidity website has an 'interfaces' section: <http://timidity.sourceforge.net/>
<stiffme1983> klotho: it is a little complicated
<rapid> reverseblade, so like dont burn a DVD with in data format with a bunch of iso files on it
<uMISTA> anyone know of beryl command to turn on features on certin apps
<eilker> rapid: i dont know what it is, just used the bot to learn
<klotho> why when I killed the process did it not go away?
<frogzoo> floating: yes, but 'mv file juu' will also do it   - also parent directory is ..
<nothlit> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<rapid> eilker: nagios is a web based server monitoring toool
<jhaig> klotho: How did you try to kill it?
<stiffme1983> klotho: what kind of process?
<yoshig3> GOD why is 4chan so full of idiocy!?
<rapid> eilker: Nagios is host and service monitor designed to inform you of network problems before your clients, end-users or managers do. It has been designed to run under the Linux operating system, but works fine under most *NIX variants http://www.nagios.org/
<reverseblade> rapid, I am using growisfos -J -R -Z /dev/hdc /path/to/my/archive. the file size is 2.5 GB. Am I in any danger ?
<jhaig> klotho: If you tried "kill 123" it will try to close the process cleanly, so it may not do so immediately.
<yoshig3> What is "nautilus"?
<eilker> rapid:thank you
<reverseblade> !nautilus | yoshig3
<klotho> i just used system monitor
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<rapid> reverseblade, i've never used growisfos, I can't guarantee you anything.. sounds like a risky operation :)
<floating> frogzoo: i get this mv: cannot move `joulukalenteri' to a subdirectory of itself, `joulukalenteri/joulukalenteri'
<floating> both was
<floating> ways
<rapid> thats cause you made a error somewhere.
<rapid> more than likely
<svizzero> anyone knows why I can't activate the plugin gaim encryption or gaim otr in the plugin window? (they just don't focus)
<reverseblade> rapid, this a server and I need to handle the backup thingy from console. I am burning my backups to DVD which is a reasonable thing I believe. Do I have any other options rather than growisofs?
<nothlit> klotho, what did you try to kill?
<floating> :D
<klotho> when I do a text mode install with the alternate CD, is there an easy way to get all the desktop stuff to be configured and installed?
<jhaig> klotho: Did you do it with "End Process"?  Try right-clicking on the process and using "Kill Process" instead.
<nothlit> if you do the default install with the alternate disc, it ends up the same as the livecd
<klotho> I tried to kill the hung install process
<stiffme1983> klotho: alternate cd
<floating> frogzoo: oh,nm. the files have moved, but still this cannot move message came
<klotho> stiffme1983:
<klotho> when I do a text mode install with the alternate CD, is there an easy way to get all the desktop stuff to be configured and installed?
<rapid> reverseblade, once its done, split the file before burning
<stiffme1983> klotho: it can install ubuntu desktop environment in textmode
<nothlit> if you do the default install with the alternate disc, it ends up the same as the livecd
<klotho> ok, cool
<mrstocks> Hello i have some trouble with ly keyboard using linux, like in Vim whenever i press up / down ect i get a B or a C on a new line
<mrstocks> anyidea ?
<frogzoo> klotho: the text install when it runs to completion install a gui/desktop
<nothlit> frogzoo, theres a miminal install too btw
<stiffme1983> klotho: although it is in text mode ,it's still very easy to install it
<rapid> mrstocks, press I maybe
<reverseblade> rapid, that's what in my head. But since I will write a crontab for this, I want to keep it as simple as possible. So having a 2GB tar archive, I am curious if splitting is compulsory or not.
<frogzoo> nothlit: the server install ?
<mrstocks> rapid for insert ?
<klotho> I see no process in the list which corresponds to what is specified in the properties for the installer
<rapid> mrstocks, yeah.
<klotho> and when I killed gconfd it didn't kill it
<uMISTA> have a look people
<mrstocks> rapid; no i guess to go up in the file.
<uMISTA> http://www.google.co.nz/
<uMISTA> new picture
<jhaig> mrstocks: Do you have "vi compatibility" set?
<rapid> mrstocks, if your just viewing use less
<rapid> ...
<nothlit> frogzoo, no on the alternate disc
<rapid> reverseblade, probably not.
<mrstocks> rapid, no, i edit files not just read, jhaig i will check.
<stiffme1983> .........
<mrstocks> nothlit nope it isn't set
<mrstocks> what in the value / argument ?
<jhaig> mrstocks: ... because it sounds like what happens sometimes with vi on Solaris.
<echosystm> anyone know how to get xfce4 non-beta? (ie. non 4.4)
<echosystm> is it in the repositories at all?
<echosystm> apt-get install xfce4 installs beta 2 :(
<reverseblade> rapid, what do you recommend, should I split it or not ?
<nothlit> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<rapid> reverseblade, its quite easy to split it then put it back together. if the documentation says to do so, then you probably should.
<nothlit> i don't see 4.4
<sushi_> whats the apt command to install the meta-package?
<frogzoo> nothlit: I see, thx
<pitti> divansantana: hi
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to remove all packages from a certain repo?
<Kyral> sushi_: The same as normal packages
<divansantana> pretty please can someone tell me how to rebuild a deb file(from source?) with addiotnal configuration options
<klotho> so far I'm not very happy with ubuntu
<echosystm> nothlit
<pitti> divansantana: there shuold be enough docs on the wiki, but it boils down to 'apt-get source package -- edit configure params debian/rules -- debuild -us -uc -b'
<klotho> the install locks up and can't be terminated, apparently
<nothlit> klotho, use the other disc then
<echosystm> apparently 4.3.90.2 is 4.4 beta 2
<klotho> why not name the install process "install" so you can at least kill it?
<echosystm> hmm
<echosystm> actually
<divansantana> pitti: I have seached docs and wiki
<stiffme1983> you can kill the process immediately using 9
<echosystm> i have 4.3.99.1 !
<klotho> right, but WHICH process?
<divansantana> pitti: I have done apt-get source squid
<echosystm> which is 4.4 beta 2
<klotho> I tried killing several that looked likely and the stupid time zone set thing stayed hanging on the screen
<divansantana> pitti: and did a ./configure --myoptions
<nothlit> echosystm, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<klotho> and restarting install did nothing because there was already an instance running, probably
<echosystm> regardless, 4.2.3.2 is the stable version
<nothlit> echosystm, are you running feisty or something?
<echosystm> nope
<echosystm> 6.10
<jhaig> klotho: How much memory does your machine have?
<divansantana> pitti: and then did a debuild -us -uc -b
<klotho> 256K
<klotho> sorry
<klotho> 256M
<divansantana> what do i do in debian/rules though?
<nothlit> echosystm, then why do you have 4.3.99.1
<ski-worklap> what's the eta on feisty?
<klotho> although 256K used to be enough to run unix!
<echosystm> i have no idea
<nothlit> echosystm, thats not whats in the repos
<echosystm> maybe because im not running xubuntu?
<echosystm> ive got ubuntu
<echosystm> with universe + multiverse enabled or whatever
<nothlit> echosystm, i have plain ubuntu too
<echosystm> i just did apt-get isntall xfce4
<nothlit> klotho, a livecd takes more
<nothlit> klotho, you should be fine with the alternate install
<klotho> nothlit: how about actually running it?
<echosystm> maybe that little irc plugin is out dated?
<tonyyarusso> ski-worklap: Late April 2007
<nothlit> klotho, it might be possible, if not you can use xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !feisty | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nothlit> echosystm, no i checked my apt-cache, the bot was just for your info
<pitti> divansantana: that won't help you, debuild cleans the source and thus the ./configure efects
<jhaig> I ask because I found that the install freezes if you have only 128M of memory and no swap space.
<echosystm> what would explain me getting this package then? :P
<ski-worklap> tonyyarusso, thx
<echosystm> i dont even know how to download packages
<pitti> divansantana: you need to set the configure options in debian/rules, or you can try with ./configure --foo and debuild -us -uc -b -nc
<echosystm> haha
<pitti> divansantana: the '-nc' means 'no clean'
<nothlit> echosystm, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nothlit> !pastebin | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<klotho> where are the system requirements? I don't see them on the ubuntu.com page describing the product.
<susscorfa> they are not that high
<divansantana> pitti: O, I think a light bulb just went on!!!
<klotho> they should be there, really obviously highlighted so you can decide if you need xubuntu
<divansantana> pitti: AWESOME! I think I understand, let me give it a try quickQ
<echosystm> how do i copy xterm output?
<nothlit> klotho, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecycleOldHardware?highlight=%28minimum%29%7C%28requirements%29#head-88bede6f53b30a9a033c9ab56e1d898aa9057eec
<nothlit> echosystm, select it and then paste with middle click
<RobO> hello all i am looking for a good blog editing app for dapper... something that is like blogjet or bloggar
<jhaig> nothlit: That must be out of date.  The release notes for 6.06 says 256Mb.
<nothlit> !blogtk
<ubotu> blogtk: GTK Weblogging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 572 kB
<nothlit> jhaig, oh
<klotho> jhaig: what's the link for that? and is 256M enough or should I really be using xubuntu?
<RobO> that is a crappy app
<sephirot1> Hi, can anyone suggest which java pkg to install- i am talking about the development-kit- would you recommend the blackdown java or sun-java?
<nothlit> !drivel
<ubotu> drivel: Blogging client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 399 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<echosystm> i get an error
<sephirot1> is there any difference to begin with?
<echosystm> i think pastebin isnt working?
<echosystm> query failure
<jhaig> <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606>
<reverseblade> sephirot1, the JDK is in the repos (v 1.5)
<KenSentMe> echosystm:  use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<reverseblade> sephirot1, go with sun java
<nothlit> echosystm, use pastebin.ca
<Beta_M> i can't find torrent download option on the website
<RobO> ne thing that has some real features?? i have tried drivel, blogtk, and just about all of the linux ported apps they dont have any real features
<nothlit> Beta_M, go to additional methods
<nothlit> Beta_M, then look through the file list for torrents
<sephirot1> /quit
<echosystm> http://pastebin.ca/276484
<klotho> so is 256M really usable or will it always be thrashing?
<echosystm> i just enabled everything
<RobO> i guess not huh??/
<nothlit> echosystm, apt-cache show xfce4
<nothlit>  echosystm oh, you know what, its because you enabled backports
<echosystm> oh
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> thats bad?
<nothlit> no
<nothlit> but its beta
<echosystm> ah
<echosystm> no wonder everything has been screwing up on me
<echosystm> haha
<nothlit> and not with security updates
<echosystm> rightyo
<echosystm> so
<echosystm> seing as the standard repo for xfce 4 is still not a stable release
<echosystm> how do i go about getting the stable version?
<klotho> anyone have a considered opinion on whether with 256M I should be using xubuntu?
<nothlit> no the regular repo is stable
<echosystm> but it isnt the right version?
<jhaig> klotho: I'm not sure - I'm not really too familar with ubuntu myself, but xubuntu would probably be a safer bet.
<klotho> what do I lose by using xubuntu?
<jhaig> You can convert it into standard ubuntu by installing the desktop-ubuntu package, I think.
<echosystm> 4.2.3.2 is the stable version
<nothlit> echosystm, downgrading manually would be annoying, easiest way would be to disable backports and removing and reinstalling xfce (after sudo aptitude update of course)
<echosystm> the package you said earlier was different
<jhaig> klotho: I think it doesn't intall open office, and some of the gnome stuff is replaced with more light weight alternatives.
<echosystm> afaik 4.3.X.X were release candidates
<jhaig> but you can install these afterwards if you need.
<klotho> jhaig: anything that won't work on xubuntu?
<klotho> like any apps, etc.?
<xander> helllooooooooooo
<nick4> I just installed 6.10 and I would like the 6.06 bash colors. How can I do that?
<jhaig> Everything should work, but the desktop integration might be different.
<nothlit> echosystm, then you could compile it yourself
<nothlit> klotho, xubuntu is gtk based, everything that you run in gnome should be able to work with xubuntu
<jhaig> but when you have a swap partition, it will probably be possible to convert xubuntu to ubuntu.
<echosystm> 2006/07/10 - Xfce 4.4 beta 2 (4.3.90.2) released
<echosystm> righto
<echosystm> whats involved with that? :P
<nothlit> klotho, it basically is a more lightweight de, and comes with a more lightweight suite of apps
<nothlit> echosystm, then you could compile it yourself
<klotho> it's just the gtk that makes the memory requirement lower?
<echosystm> yeah
<echosystm> ive never compiled anything before
<echosystm> what does it involve?
<nothlit> echosystm, you have to remember though, that ubuntu would have fixed up the app
<nothlit> !compile | echosystem
<ubotu> echosystem: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<echosystm> ok sounds nasty
<echosystm> i'll stick with the beta
<echosystm> haha
<echosystm> :D
<nothlit> klotho, no, just the way it operates and the apps it includes
<nothlit> klotho, gnome uses gtk as well
<echosystm> thanks for your help nothlit
<echosystm> really appreciated
<klotho> it actually uses xfce
<klotho> apparently
<nothlit> yes
<nothlit> it does
<jhaig> I think xfce and gnome are both built on top of gtk
<nothlit> thats correct
<jhaig> but gnome is built with more bells and whistles
<spx2> how do i figgure out my LCD refresh rate ?
<spx2> i  know what my laptop is
<nothlit> klotho, you can still install any gnome apps you may miss
<spx2> but i can't find in the pdf's refresh rate vertical and horizontal
<klotho> how easy is it to switch from gnome to xfce if I need to conserve memory?
<nothlit> klotho, just log out, choose one of them in sessions, and log in
<spx2> klotho: do a  ctrl+alt+backspace
<klotho> so xfce comes with the regular ubuntu too?
<nothlit> if you start from xubuntu, install ubuntu-desktop, and if you start with ubuntu, install xubuntu-desktop
<echosystm> no
<spx2> klotho: sudo apt-get install xfce
<nothlit> klos_, no
<echosystm> you have to download it
<klotho> ah okay, cool
<twosouls82> how do I unsit a .sit file?
<echosystm> i wouldnt install all the bells and whistles of any of the distros though klotho
<spx2> (01:40:05 PM) spx2: how do i figgure out my LCD refresh rate ?
<spx2> (01:40:11 PM) spx2: i  know what my laptop is
<spx2> (01:40:22 PM) spx2: but i can't find in the pdf's refresh rate vertical and horizontal
<echosystm> get the buntu alternate cd
<klotho> so maybe I'll install the regular one and then get xfce if I am low on ram
<echosystm> and install the things you need only
<echosystm> thats what i have done
<QwertyM> st00pid DNS
<echosystm> theres way too much crap in ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<klotho> like what, echosystm?
<echosystm> all the programs you wont use
<echosystm> like xine
<nothlit> extra apps
<echosystm> VLC > xine etc.
<echosystm> install what you want
<nothlit> ubuntu-desktop doesn't have xine
<echosystm> it will be a pit of a pain
<echosystm> but its worth it
<klotho> what's xine?
<twosouls82> xine is in kubuntu-desktop
<twosouls82> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spx2> klotho: use fluxbox
<twosouls82> :\
<echosystm> sorry gxine
<nothlit> i thought kubuntu-desktop uses kaffeine
<echosystm> comes with xubuntu
<klotho> problem is, I've never used linux as a desktop before, so I don't know what apps I may need
<twosouls82> i thought kubuntu-desktop uses kaffeine -> which is a frontend for the xine backend
<echosystm> ok
<nothlit> guys don't recommend non-de's to people new to linux
<echosystm> this is what you want to do
<echosystm> mmm
<flasher222> how can i search my hard drive for all files with extension *.not?
<higir> how do I access a WAP secured WIFI?
<QwertyM> VLC 0.8.6 out yet ?
<twosouls82> klotho: use aptitude/synaptic and query to find out
<nothlit> twosouls82, oh, haven't used kde in years
<klotho> ah, fluxbox is another window manager. what makes it better than xfcd?
<echosystm> if youre new to linux i would just stick to xubuntu for now
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: 'locate .not' would be one way
<echosystm> but some time in the future
<echosystm> you might want to look into a minimal install
<twosouls82> nothlit: I am cheating now, I use it daily
<yoshig3> later everyone
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: thanks
<klotho> twosouls82: what's aptitude?
<echosystm> just so you know what you need: x-window-system-core xfce4 synaptic firefox vlc + any other pgorgams you need
<echosystm> aptitude is a package manager/installer
<nothlit> klotho, don't worry about it, those sorts of things require you to learn about mounting manually and idesk... just stick with xubuntu or ubuntu for now
<echosystm> same as apt-get more or less
<echosystm> it runs from command line
<frogzoo> who or what is supposed to create /var/run/vde ? I've installed the vde package, but the directory's missing ?
<twosouls82> klotho: a nice installer (for on the commandline), you will need to install it first (sudo apt-get install aptitude)
<echosystm> synaptic is the same thing but with a gui
<klotho> google's homepage banner right now is really silly
<nothlit> APTITUDE is installed by default...
<echosystm> xterm
<echosystm> oops
<echosystm> wrong keyboard :P
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: does locate search through the entire hard drive? I can't seem to be able to find what i want
<nothlit> besides for people new to linux gnome-app-install is sufficient for most of their needs
<nothlit> flasher222, sudo updatedb
<nothlit> flasher222, it searches through an index already created of your filesystem
<echosystm> nothlit, x-window-system-core is sufficient to run xfce right?
<echosystm> i dont need to install any gtk stuff or fonts etc. ?
<nothlit> echosystm, should be
<klotho> does wireless networking work by default or do I need to install something for using this in internet cafes, etc?
<nothlit> echosystm, gimme a sec
<echosystm> ok, thanks
<echosystm> :)
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: I believe it does.  Updates it's list on a daily basis, so new things won't show yet.
<ghost> 'Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions! Panel components will operate only partially' have i got the right driver? ATI raedonx600 driver from ATI site
<echosystm> wireless in linux is very hit and miss from what ive heard klotho
<echosystm> so just be aware of that
<twosouls82> !wireless | klotho
<ubotu> klotho: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nothlit> echosystm, use xserver-xorg-core
<klotho> why https?
<echosystm> whats the difference?
<twosouls82> dunno, I am not that server admin =)
<nothlit> echosystm, the package you listed is a transitional package
<echosystm> oh
<echosystm> what does transitional mean?
<echosystm> lol
<nothlit> echosystm, it just depends on xorg, its empty
<klotho> https wastes money if it's not needed
<twosouls82> klotho: opensource ;)
<nothlit> echosystm, if you want you can install the xorg metapackage, or xserver-xorg-core may be enough
<flasher222> tonyyarusso: have u installed noteedit yet?
<nothlit> echosystm, means it helps you transition from one system to another
<twosouls82> klotho: thus free
<J03> 'Lo All!
<nothlit> echosystm, linux systems often change to new technologies, and thats what transitional packages are for
<echosystm> ok, so the benefit of xserver-xorg-core is?
<echosystm> ah
<nothlit> afk
<echosystm> i see
<tonyyarusso> flasher222: Not tonight, no.  Later I'll check it out.
<J03> I just installed xubuntu. 'Tis pretty sweet!
<tonyyarusso> (after exams)
<echosystm> so is there any problem with running x-window-manager-core ?
<echosystm> or is this just a precaution
<klotho> twosouls82: https causes encryption to happen. encryption costs CPU cycles. CPUs that are more utilized run hotter. Running hotter burns electricity. Therefore using https costs money.
<Jaak_> Helo, how do i start/stop Deamons from loading on startup?
<martianpenguin> Jaak_, /etc/init.d/
<twosouls82> klotho: never compile yourself then :\
<QwertyM> how do I install a google toolbar? :-s
<J03> klotho, Lol :D
<mneptok> Jaak_: update-rc.d
<twosouls82> s/compile yourself/compile on your own/ :D
<martianpenguin> Jaak_, use that update thing, it's cleaner that way
<mneptok> klotho: your PSU scales power output based on board demand?
<J03> Is 6.10 Server out yet?
<Shoseki> join irc.quakenet.org
<klotho> J03: it's true. compare your electricity bill when running normally to when running using seti@home, etc.
<Shoseki> hmm that didn't work
<J03> Ok :D I will!
<klotho> the 'idle' cycles cost a lot less
<tickeshe> how can i join other channels?
* AzMoo blinks.
<mneptok>  /join #channelname
<martianpenguin> type /join <channel>
<AzMoo> /j #channel
<tickeshe> i cant see any channel names
<tickeshe> where can i find it?
<twosouls82> the way I am using my box, that little difference won't show proper on a bill I guess, if it is true that is
<martianpenguin>  /list might work for you
<AzMoo> tickeshe, what client are you using?
<martianpenguin> idk if all clients support /list
<klotho> twosouls82: the way I know this is, I like a quiet system. So I have a fan with a manual speed control and keep it turned down. I also have a temperature monitor.
<Jaak_> thanks, marianp and mneptok
<echosystm> nothlit, can you explain this package business please? everywhere i see people refferencing the x-window-manager-core package instead
<klotho> running SETI@home the cpu temperature goes up over 20 degrees C
<klotho> or when anything is at 100%
<gnomefreak> only issue is /list may lock up your client
<J03> How do i update from 6.06 to 6.10?
<frogzoo> how is the varrun (/var/run) filesystem created ?
<martianpenguin> gnomefreak, probably only on a server like this with so many channels
<gnomefreak> martianpenguin: it warns you when using it
<twosouls82> J03: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<martianpenguin> oh
<J03> Thans :D
<J03> *thanks
<twosouls82> np :)
<schinkenbrot> thanks!
<schinkenbrot> :D
<klotho> okay, finally ready to try alternate
<webben> theres a patch here to fix a highly irritating bug in xorg-server: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/58083/
<pc11> hoLAaaa!
<webben> ive apt-get source xorg-server
<webben> how would i apply the diff.gz patch from that page?
<pc12> ola
<pc12> feaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pc11> aHAHA..:S
<pc12> =)
<tickeshe> where can i get that cpu monitor software?
<twosouls82> who maintains https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades ? there is a minor fault in it
<tickeshe> i mean that will monitor the temperature of the processor
<pc11> i don't know xD
<QwertyM> !google-toolbar
<klotho> it's for windows and only works on intel motherboards, and it's from intel. but there are others that work on other mbs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-toolbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AzMoo> twosouls82, I think it's a wiki.
<twosouls82> QwertyM: not on Linux
<J03> I'll Be back! Downloading Edgy.
<pc11> hmm !
<QwertyM> twosouls82, ohk, damn why not?
<twosouls82> ask Goog =)
<tickeshe> i have a gkrellm2 installed now... is there any plugins that will monitor the cpu temp in gkrellm2?
<QwertyM> I hehe ok
<QwertyM> I --
<pc11> where are you ?
<twosouls82> AzMoo: so I can edit it?
<klotho> this installation appears to have hung too
<twosouls82> I tried to find a option to do so
* twosouls82 looks better
<klotho> I see a blue screen now and when I press enter I get blank white lines
<klotho> oh, it woke up
<AzMoo> twosouls82, looks like it. Click on the "login to edit" then create an account.
<twosouls82> already have the account
<twosouls82> :) thanks for being my proper eyes AzMoo
<twosouls82> =)
<AzMoo> hah, np.
<pc11> daaa! esto es muy enredado :(
<tickeshe> Azmoo do you know any plugins in gkrellm2 that will monitor the cpu temp?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<AzMoo> tickeshe, nope, I don't use gkrellm.
<tickeshe> ok... what are you using then?
<tickeshe> Ksim?
<pc11> what is that ?
<tickeshe> more on monitoring your system..:D
<pc11> AAh ..
<tickeshe> its quite cool though..:D
<AzMoo> tickeshe, nope. I don't particularly care what my cpu temp is, so I don't usually bother with hw monitoring.
<tickeshe> ah ok... thanks Azmoo
<tickeshe> :d
<tickeshe> :)
<pc11> i have not that :(
<tickeshe> try to search it in www.google.com
<tickeshe> gkrellm
<pc11> ok, but i'm not in my p
<pc11> pc
<Jaak_> would this be enough to stop apache to load on setup?  update-rc.d apache2 stop
<AzMoo> tickeshe, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gklmsensors <-- That might be what you're looking for.
<tickeshe> thanks Azmoo
<pc11> hei ! tickeshe !
<twosouls82> I corrected section "Problems with X" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<twosouls82> please correct me if needed
<hack-man> Download The New Ncc Cracker Made By Chad Bunch Of New Commands hurry up and download it before yahoo patches it....N-Joy.. www.l33t-hackers.110mb.com/Ncc-Cracker-7.0.zip
<klotho> when creating a main partition for the ubuntu install, should I set it as bootable?
<tonyyarusso> twosouls82: Repeat that in #ubuntu-doc
<twosouls82> tonyyarusso: I will, merci
<Rambo3> twosouls82, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  line should be first
<Rambo3> why let new user reinstall before reconfigure
<twosouls82> Rambo3: I didn't edit that
<klotho> no one knows?
<twosouls82> only the --reinstall has been corrected by me
<Rambo3> twosouls82, you could edit it
<twosouls82> Rambo3: I must agree, thank you, seems more logical to me too, never saw it myself though
<KenSentMe> I have a problem with installing packages from the seveas repo. Is there anyone else who has problems too?
<KenSentMe> I get 403 forbidden errors when upgrading
<Jaak_> Would this be enough to stop apache to load on setup?  update-rc.d apache2 stop
<Rambo3> Jaak_ use remove
<hack-man> Download The New Ncc Cracker Made By Chad Bunch Of New Commands hurry up and download it before yahoo patches it....N-Joy.. www.l33t-hackers.110mb.com/Ncc-Cracker-7.0.zip
<Rambo3> Jaak_ man update-rc.d
<AzMoo> Wont remove fail if the init script still exists?
<Rambo3> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<tickeshe> i cant view an .avi movie in my mplayer... does anyone know how to fix this?
<Rookie_> Jaak_ - use "K" for not to start at bootup, use "apache2ctl stop" and then rename the symlink
<apokryphos> Rambo3: ?
<hack-man> Download The New Ncc Cracker Made By Chad Bunch Of New Commands hurry up and download it before yahoo patches it....N-Joy.. www.l33t-hackers.110mb.com/Ncc-Cracker-7.0.zip
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tickeshe> im i lacking any plugins?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<KenSentMe> apokryphos: hack-man spams
<gnomefreak> Rambo3: ?
<Rambo3> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rapid> ubotu: what the hell are you on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what the hell are you on - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> rapid: ubotu is a bot
<rapid> i think I just realised.
<PhibreOptix> Hi everyone
<PhibreOptix> I'm just here to say that I finally fixed my problem with Dapper freezing when I left it idle =D
<klotho> what does "scanning the mirror" mean? Is it looking on the network for something?
<Jaak_> Rookie, but how do i reinstate it?
<rapid> klotho, checking another site, for what your looking for. probably
<Rookie_> Jaak_ - just rename the symlink, want to start it again ? just sudo apache2 start
<klotho> I'm just running a text install
<rapid> klotho, thats the best way to go
<klotho> but why is it looking on the net during a text install?
<rapid> that I don't know
<Rambo3> klotho, language pack , security updates
<klotho> oic
<twosouls82> Rambo3: ;) done
<Rambo3> good job
<[GuS] > Bonjour!
<twosouls82> awaiting inspection from the #ubuntu-docs team
<twosouls82> salut [GuS] , English pleae :)
<Rookie_> !f
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie_> !france
<twosouls82> !fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about france - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[GuS] > another....
<[GuS] > twosouls82, i always say hi in french.. sorry.. and i will continue doing it :)
<mato> Hello all. "ty" means thank you?
<twosouls82> [GuS] : you said goodday, I said hello ;)
<Rookie_> yup
<[GuS] > yes mato
<mato> ty
<stiffme1983>            i hate optics.........
<ubox> hey all
<mato> can anyone help me with KDEvelop?
<mato> I already first time installed that and cannot compile any program...
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a few tweaks for Amarok to prevent it from CPU spiking so much?
<Zaggynl> (I'm using amarok 1.4.3 backport for dapper
<beerockxs> does anyone know if there exists a list with the possible xorg.conf options and what they do for the fglrx driver?
<klotho> how does KDEvelop compare with eclipse?
<reverseblade> *** Any one knows this: kernel: Disabling IRQ#7  ?
<reverseblade> klotho, basically it sucks :)
<ubox> !KDEvelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDEvelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mato> I ve got this error with "configure"
<klotho> reverseblade: you prefer eclipse?
<mato> r FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the         *
<mato>  *   GNU General Publi
<reverseblade> klotho, for C, C++ development ?
<tickeshe> what player that will play an .AVI file?
<klotho> no, for java/ruby/javascript
<ubox> mplayer works fine
<stiffme1983> tickeshe: mplayer
<stiffme1983> get w32codecs
<Rambo3> klotho, use netbeans
<mato> sorry, this probably isnt forum onkly for Kdevelop
<tickeshe> i tried but it wont... dont know whats wrong
<ubox> mplayer go go go !!
<klotho> Rambo3: as an IDE?
<mato> my fault, bye
<Rambo3> klotho, why not
<tickeshe> am i missing any codecs?
<AzMoo> Rambo3, speaking of netbeans, is that in the official repositories?
<ubox> does totem do it?
<stiffme1983> tickeshe: apt-get install w32codecs
<reverseblade> klotho, AFAIK KDEdevelop has no support for it. If you wanna go with java, I suggest netbeans, eclipse is ok. for ruby and javascript, I suggest vim ,with rails plugin. But still eclipse will do the job. Check out radrails.
<reverseblade> *** Any one knows this: kernel: Disabling IRQ#7  ?
<tickeshe> ok i'll try that now.. thanks stiffme
<Rambo3> AzMoo, it should be part of SDK , andi dont think so
<klotho> Rambo3: better than eclipse?
<AzMoo> Rambo3, ah, gotcha, cheers.
<ubox> w32codecs work in edgy only i think
<klotho> what's best for developing and debugging javascript?
<Rambo3> klos_, never used eclips for java only for flex2 , so i dont know
<reverseblade> klotho, I suggest vim. For debugging you should use venkman plugin which is bundled in mozilla and firefox (or as extension)
<klotho> yeah, I've used that b4
<beerockxs> does anyone know if there exists a list with the possible xorg.conf options and what they do for the fglrx driver?
<tickeshe> how will i install a .tar.bz2 file in ubuntu?
<reverseblade> tickeshe, tar xzvf file name
<klotho> I never got into VI. I prefer wysiwg editors really
<wabbit> hi all I've upgraded my distribution from dapper to edgy. For some reason Linux 386 is used instead of Linux 686-smp even though I have linux-image-generic and grub installed. Any Ideas as to what is going wrong or how I might have to configure the grub loader?
<ubox> -
<tickeshe> that will just extract right?
<ubox> no also untar it
<reverseblade> tickeshe, or  simply go with nautilus and click on it. and yes
<diskus> tickeshe: well tar.bz2 is just packed data
<klotho> what's good about vi? It seems kind of ancient
<reverseblade> klotho, if you will do rails development, forget about WYSIWYG. vim is much faster than anything
<tickeshe> ok thanks.. i only know the .deb package... coz its easier..hehe
<klotho> what makes it fast?
<AzMoo> klotho, it's efficient.
<ubox> i prefer emacs
<wabbit> I've been looking around and other people seem to have the same trouble with 686-smp but I've not found a solution.
<klotho> don't you have to keep switching modes? that always seemed annoying
<diskus> tickeshe: usualy if software is in .tar.bz2 then it means you have to compile it
<pty> gvim with the rails.vim plugin is unbeatable for rails dev
<klotho> what makes it good?
<reverseblade> klotho, firstly it has a special plugin with for rails. it enables you to quickly navigate between your models and controllers so on. Secondly since ruby is a dynamically typed language, intelli sense mambo jambo is useless for rails. Once you get used to vim (you should be able to use NORMAL MODE default) it will pay off .
<wickedpuppy> klotho, vi is on every linux/unix box ... i think that alone makes it worth learning it well .. and my editor of choice is emacs :P
<tickeshe> so i have to use the ./configure command?
<ZeiP_> I have an Ubuntu computer with semi-working RAID. In a tutorial a raidhotadd-command is mentioned, however it is not on my system. Is it in a separate package, replaced with some other command or something else?
<reverseblade> klotho, editing and typing is very fast with vim
<beerockxs> wabbit: I had a similar problem with only the 386 kernel being loaded on my Athlon64 dual core, but I don't remember how I fixed it, sorry
<reverseblade> klotho, even for programming
<diskus> nowadays you can find something else besides vi too
<pty> i'm sure emacs, once customised is as good as vim/rails.vim.  i'm just in the 'other camp' :P
<klotho> right, it's good to know vi, but using it all the time seems annoying
<AzMoo> wickedpuppy, not true! Gentoo doesn't install vim by default, it uses nano.
<ubox> today is edvard munch's b-day
<pty> klotho: there is a list of features here: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1567
<ubox> as suggested by google
<klotho> ubox: and who cares?
<ubox> just nice logo
<beerockxs> wabbit: is the linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic package installed
<wickedpuppy> AzMoo, gentoo doesn't do a lot by default ... actually nothing about gentoo is default ... lol
<beerockxs> ?
<ubox> on google
<wabbit> beerockxs: checking
<reverseblade> klotho, I was a long time VS 2005/2003 user , I used eclipse , I used netbeans. For rails development, vim is your best option once you get used to it.
<AzMoo> wickedpuppy, hah.
<wattage> is automatix dead?
<reverseblade> klotho, some people argue textmate is also good
<pty> to be honest, for a rails noob eclipse with radrails may be a decent option
<wabbit> beerockxs: ues it is in it's newest version
<reverseblade> pty,I would disagree but that's just me
<hdibani> did somebody get smbldap-installer to work on edgy?
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | wattage
<ubotu> wattage: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<diskus> for anything noob eclipse is not good option
<wabbit> beerockxs: is the issue to do with grub in some way??
<beerockxs> wabbit: hmm, and do you still have linux-image-2.6.17.10-386 installed?
<wattage> hey who is ubotu
<wattage> lol
<wattage> so cute
<pty> reverseblade: whats up with radrails?  i don't use it but from what i've seen its fairly decent
<tonyyarusso> !bot | wattage
<ubotu> wattage: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wattage> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<wattage> is someone doing commands to make the bot say that to me?
<wattage> lol
<ubox> :D
<HeathenDan> what does this error msg mean, and how can i fix it? *** glibc detected *** pcalendar: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x08290a80 **
<wabbit> beerockxs: no it's not installed
<reverseblade> pty, I personally find eclipse a bit bloated. and since ruby do not require intellisense, radrails is not necessary. Besides it has no 1.0 version yet. it is something like 0.7.x
<beerockxs> wabbit: then I have no idea, sorry.
<klotho> textmate is for osx?
<deadlyallance411> !worksforme |
<ubotu> : Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<reverseblade> klotho, yes
<klotho> I don't have a mac
<wattage> what about easyubuntu
<reverseblade> klotho, listen to my word , spend few hours may be a day for vim and rails vim plugin, and it will pay off
<pty> reverseblade: yeah; bloatedness is the reason i don't use eclipse.  intellisense style suggestion is still quite useful though, I use the vim 7 one quite a bit
<wattage> the thing is the damn pgp key is missing, :x
<wattage> sudo apt-get install automatix2
<wattage> crap wrong tab
<klotho> reverseblade: does it show you the application's outline like eclipse does, or is it just a blank text screen that you have to remember the location of every buffer with, like emacs?
<reverseblade> pty, intelli sense in unnecessary with rails
<cjones> !worksforme | cjones
<ubotu> cjones: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ailean> is there anything to let me log-in to my PC graphically from a remote location, even a windows machine?
<pty> reverseblade: i disagree. but whatever works for you
<reverseblade> klotho, you type \be, and vim7 lists all buffers so that you do not have to remember. Say you wanna open a model called product you type :Rmo<tab> pro<tab> and it opens the products model.
<reverseblade> pty, people think different. That's a good thing.
<cjones> wattage dont feel bad iam in the automatixd camp too
<klotho> it would seem to be easier to click on it from a heirarchy tree, or a tab list at the top of the screen, no?
<reverseblade> klotho, do not use vim in INSERT mode default. And do not use cursor keys at all
<wattage> ah
<klotho> reverseblade: how do you mean?
<klotho> that's the annoying thing about vi. you have to go into insert mode to type, then get out of it to do a command, etc.
<reverseblade> klotho, try it and see it yourself. I have given my advice.
<engla> Why hasn't this been mentioned before. Ubuntu uses the same company as microsoft for icon design: http://iconfactory.com/design/index
<reverseblade> klotho, I can code 3 times faster than you would do in eclipse
<reverseblade> enough vim propaganda, lol
<ailean> what's the problem with that engla?
<dredhammer> hello has anyone been able to compile the latest svn mplayer with theora enabled?
<pty> engla: apple use them too.  whats the problem?
<engla> ailean: it's interesting. And until I saw that I was under the impressioni that the ubuntulooks icons was a community effort
<engla> and it's interesting to see we're all in the same boat; Apple, Microsoft and Canonical
<ailean> engla, i think it was, but sabdfl wasn't happy or something
<engla> I know that the iconfactory guys are good :)
<ailean> engla, so he used these guys
<cjones> wattage there is an automatix for edgy if thats what your looking for
<reverseblade> klotho, having that said, radrails is  not a bad option.
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | cjones
<ubotu> cjones: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ailean> beat me to it tonyyarusso :)
<klotho> reverseblade: okay, thanks for those tips!
<engla> sabdfl's judgement is flaky at times (Means I don't agree with him at all sometimes). I'd picked Tango for an icon scheme
<ailean> engla, who are you going to agree with *all* the time? :)
<cjones> tonyyarusso i know that
<tonyyarusso> engla: You can chatter about icons and sabdfl in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ailean> engla, end of the day, he's the boss and if people aren't happy with it then they should fork
<dredhammer> but automatix makes it so easy to enbale wmv playback in totem
<tonyyarusso> dredhammer: Only if your system boots afterwards.
<engla> ailean: or install a new icon theme. Anyone following me to #-offtopic?
<dredhammer> what i can't stand is all the other players it wants to install just to get libxine to replace gstream in totem
<ailean> engla, nope, i have to go :)
<dredhammer> so nobody has succesfully compiled the latest svn mplayer with theora support?
<wabbit> beerockxs: linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 is installed and it warns me not to remove when I tried removing it?? how best can one disable it. I'm no linux expert hehe??
<jrib> dredhammer: might want to try #mplayer
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows howto set up mysql + amarok?
<cjones> it also installs everything you need to get you light scribe to work
<klotho> my text install now seems hung at "select and install software" 85% "Installed ubuntu-desktop"
<beerockxs> wabbit: first try reinstalling linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<jrib> Zaggynl: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo
<Zaggynl> jrib, I'm reading that
<wabbit> ok
<beerockxs> wabbit: after that, it should show on the grub boot menu
<Zaggynl> jrib, but I have to enter my root password, which I don't know ofcourse
<engla> klotho: it can be a bad burn actually. Do you know for sure that the CD is good?
<tonyyarusso> !root | Zaggynl
<ubotu> Zaggynl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<klotho> it's sitting there with no disk activity for a while
<jrib> Zaggynl: did you ever create one?
<Zaggynl> jrib, not that I know
<jrib> tonyyarusso: (for mysql)
<jrib> Zaggynl: type     mysql -u root     can you login?
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Does that work differently somehow?  (Not familiar with the particular app)
<Zaggynl> jrib, when I do 'mysql -u root ' from the guide, I get a mysql prompt
<Zaggynl> I don't really know what to do next
<teza> hi do u guys help with Shell, etc. in here
<klotho> so I should give up and start over? it doesn't tend to stop there for a long time with no disk activity, right?
<tonyyarusso> teza: To some extent.  There's also #bash, which would be better for more in-depth questions in that regard.
<jrib> Zaggynl: then that means you logged in.  root doesn't have a password.  You should probably set one like the guide urges you to
<jrib> tonyyarusso: yeah, it's just the root user in mysql
<Zaggynl> jrib, ah
<klotho> dang, that was like an hour of installing before it hung
<tonyyarusso> jrib: What's the reason for wanting a root password for mysql when nothing else needs it?
<wabbit> beerockxs: I'll restart and let you know how things went. Thanks!!
<klotho> I checked the last CD for defects, but may have forgotten to check this one
<engla> klotho: I'm far from an expert on this. But if nothing happens, abort it and check the CD (it has an integrity check somewhere). If there is no integrity failiure I'm puzzled
<beerockxs> wabbit: you're welcome
<jrib> tonyyarusso: so I don't come over your house, type   mysql -u root, and destroy your mysql database
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Well, you'd need my user password presumably
<tonyyarusso> jrib: if you had that you could delete the entire filesystem anyway
<AzMoo> tonyyarusso, no, mysql's default root is empty.
<AzMoo> eg, 'mysql -u root' will let you right in.
<tonyyarusso> AzMoo: But you'd need to get on the system to start with
<AzMoo> tonyyarusso, true.
<jrib> tonyyarusso: I'm no mysql expert, but continuing to guess, maybe an application could try to login as root
<tonyyarusso> jrib: perhaps
<AzMoo> jrib, that's certainly possible.
<tonyyarusso> I'll have to look into this some weekend
<pinchartl> hi
<tonyyarusso> jrib, AzMoo Is MySql root password == system root password or no?
<jrib> tonyyarusso: nope, unrelated
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Oh, okay then.
<paolo> Hi: which is the config file which associates a default program to a file type in icewm? thnks....
<Zaggynl> jrib, the guide doesn't say howto set the password
<klotho> okay, so the CD-ROM tested as valid
<klotho> so why would it hang at 85%?
<ubox> Zaggynl: wht password?
<klotho> my text install hung at "select and install software" 85% "Installed ubuntu-desktop"
<klotho> any idea what I can do to get it to install?
<jrib> Zaggynl: under "MySQL Setup".  The first command is "mysql -u root".  Then the following three commands to mysql sets the password.  In the exampole they give, you set the password to 'xxxxxxx'
<Zaggynl> jrib, when I do that, I just get a mysql prompt
<reverseblade> paolo, #icewm
<yuv656> is there a way to measure bandwidth using shell commands?
<jrib> Zaggynl: if you did all three commands, quit mysql, and try to log back in with root without providing a password
<Zaggynl> retrying..
<AzMoo> Zaggynl, mysqladmin -u root password <new-password>
<Zaggynl> <3
<klotho> no one has an idea? this isn't some strange system... it's a common one, IBM T23
<Zaggynl> AzMoo, it keeps saying: mysqladmin: Unknown command:
<cjones> klotho what version are you useing
<cjones> ?
<klotho> 6.10
<cjones> try 5.10 se of it works
<AzMoo> Zaggynl, no mysqladmin? Odd.
<msun> i am partitioning my disk for a new ubuntu install.  i want to have separate partitions for the system and for userspace stuff.   it's a 250GB drive.   how much space is a good amount for the root partition
<klotho> why so, cjones?
<frogzoo> I've installed vmware which provides a bridged interface vmnet, and I've setup vde with an interface tap0, now how do I connect the two interfaces? I'm thinking brctl? seems a bit unwieldy
<earthian> hello
<Zaggynl> AzMoo, mysqladmin is installed
<ubox> how can i chk whether my evolution stores mails on my PC or not?
<k31th> Guys i need to load a module with some specific options... There does not appear to be a modprobe.conf in ubuntu... i need to load the following.... options bttv card=0,0,0,0 tuner=4,4,4,4
<beerockxs> msun: I use 30 GB for my root partition, and that serves me well.
<earthian> E: Couldn't find package openoffice.org-*-lt <--- how do i write this correctly so apt-get would install me all packages which apply to this pattern?
<Zaggynl> AzMoo, mysqladmin: Unknown command: '<password>'
<klotho> 6.10 doesn't support as many systems?
<msun> beer: thanks
<cornelius> Hello
<schinkenbrot> drop it like its hot
<floris84> Hi
<frogzoo> msun: 30gb for all the distro binaries & plenty of space for /var (webserver) - you really only need 10gig for root & /usr
<cjones> klotho you know i dont relly know but on one of my boxes 4.10 and 6.10 work fine but not 5.10 and the other 4 and 5 work bunt not 6
<cornelius> can i install ubuntu on a p1 laptop with only 16mb ram? (currently win95 is running on it)
<msun> beer: is ext3 still a good default choice or might i do better with another?
<AzMoo> Zaggynl, sorry, replace <new-password> with whatever you want it to be. the <> shouldn't actually be there.
<floris84> I'm trying to install a xorg touchscreen driver module but ran into some trouble
<ubox> i don't think so
<beerockxs> msun: I don't know much about file systems, I just used the default.
<msun> ok
<AzMoo> Zaggynl, so if you want your password to be foo, you do mysqladmin -u root password foo
<Zaggynl> AzMoo, That's okay, I did that, but it gives me back that and between the '' is my password
<floris84> does anyone know where the location for the modules is in Ubuntu?
<ubox> cornelius, I don't think so
<ubox> /usr/lib/modules
<frogzoo> ubox: look in ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox
<Zaggynl> AzMoo, I found out the command was 'mysqladmin -u root password PASSWORD'
<AzMoo> Zaggynl, Isn't that what I said?
<ubox> frogzoo: ok
<floris84> that directory doesn't exist on my system
<Zaggynl> AzMoo, nope
<floris84> should I create it?
<ubox> yup
<cornelius> is there any desktop linux distribution running on an p1 with 16mb Ram?
<floris84> okay i'll try that, thanks :)
<Zaggynl> AzMoo, doh, it was ><
<ubox> Damm small
<AzMoo> Zaggynl, heh, thought so ;)
<Zaggynl> sorry D:
<AzMoo> np
<frogzoo> ubox: if you use pop, storage is local after d/ling
<pinchartl> is there an equivalent of debian "testing" apt repository for ubuntu ? the default openldap version is too old
<cjones> cornelius genntoo
<ubox> frogzoo: so i have to use imap if i want to leave it on server?
<frogzoo> ubox: yep
<ubox> frogzoo: but i just chked the box whr it say to leave it on server
<frogzoo> ubox: or you can select 'leave messages on server' - but then you can never tell what you've read
<frogzoo> ubox: now I'm not sure - that might work for you
<ubox> frogzoo : tht means?
<yuv656> is there a way to measure network bandwidth using shell commands?
<cjones> yuv656 try the #debian channel
<KenSentMe> pinchartl: feisty is the new version that will be released in april. Maybe there's a newer version in there. If there is you can request a backport from feisty to edgy
<yuv656> ok
<pinchartl> KenSentMe: thanks
<AzMoo> haha, KenSentMe, love the name.
<pinchartl> KenSentMe: is it "safe" (not security-wise, but regarding ubuntu stability) to install a feisty package on an edgy server ?
<KenSentMe> pinchartl: no, you better wait for the backport
<pinchartl> KenSentMe: and how do I request a backport ?
<ubox> frogzoo:ok
<KenSentMe> !backport | pinchartl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klotho> so why was 5.10 suggested? Is that just a guess or is there a reason why it might install on my T23 and 6.10 wouldn't?
<cornelius> cjones: thank you.
<KenSentMe> !backports | pinchartl
<ubotu> pinchartl: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<pinchartl> thanks
<Mazingaro> hi
<ubox> hey
<ubox> !imap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> Rambo3: approved
<Mazingaro> please I've got a problem with an usb cam (Quick Cam Chat from logitech). I loaded the spca5xx module and enbale v4l in X, but no /dev/video it's created by udev. Even creating by hand it make it worked...
<floris84> yeah, I can load my display driver now, but it complains that it does not have the moduledata  data object
<pinchartl> even feisty seems quite outdated. the apache2 package is still using 2.0.55 :-/
<MedivhX> hi ppl
<floris84> hi
<jrib> pinchartl: what is in debian unstable?  The package probably hasn't been updated in feisty yet
<pinchartl> jrib: 2.2.3
<jhasse> Does anyone know how to set up the dpi of my mouse?
<sysrage> 0
<yuv656> how do you read the output of a shell command that dynamically changes, like top, over a pipe?
<a7p> does anyone know if there will be a backport of OpenOffice 2.1 for Edgy?
<sysrage> yuv: watch?
<yuv656> sysrage: watch!
<yuv656> watch?! *
<Sebboh> I moved from ubuntu to kubuntu via apt-get of the meta package, and now my system boots to a console login prompt instead of kdm...  Where are my logs?  When I try sudo kdm, I get zero output...
<Sebboh> and nothing shows up in dmesg when I try to start kdm, either.
<frogzoo> I've got vmware installed & vde installed - how do I get vmware to use tap0 ?
<rags_1979> Hi I am new to ubuntu and subversion .. i have created a svn repository but when i try to check in .. i repeatedly am getting the following error
<rags_1979>  Can't create directory '/home/svn/repo/db/transactions/0-1.txn': Permission denied
<rags_1979> can someone help me with this ?
<Sebboh> frog, rags, I dunno answers to either of those questions. =)
<jhasse> rags_1979: why did you create an folder in home?
<jhasse> *a
<Sebboh> where does it go, jhasse, /srv?
<jhasse> Sebboh: just in /home/username/svn
<rags_1979> jhasse.. no particular reason
<Nippoo> I'm looking for a cheap, simple, adsl / adsl2 / adsl2+ modem (no need to be wireless or have routing capabilities, but has to have Ethernet port). Anyone have any suggestions? I've been doing routing + NAT on a dedicated router, and I now want to do it on my Ubuntu server =)
<mrmist> Hi guys...
<twosouls82> !permissions | jhasse
<ubotu> jhasse: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mrmist> I'm searching fr a good MP3/OGG player for ubuntu. Something that also kan make a library of all my music files...
<jhasse> twosouls82: ???
<mikeblah> mrmist - try amarok
<mrmist> I'm not running KDE
<twosouls82> jhasse: the permissions on the dir are incorrect
<mrmist> Amarok is great, it's just... I've migrated to Gnome
<rags_1979> jhasse .. where should i move it to ? which user account should it go to ?
<Mazingaro> please I've got a problem with an usb cam (Quick Cam Chat from logitech). I loaded the spca5xx module and enbale v4l in X, but no /dev/video it's created by udev. Even creating by hand it make it worked...
<jhasse> twosouls82: which dir? /home/username/svn?
<floris84> I run amarok under gnome, works like a charm
<jhasse> mrmist: rhythmbox
<twosouls82> yeppers, that is what the error said too afaik
<twosouls82> ^- jhasse
<mikeblah> I agree with floris - I do too
<mikeblah> just needs some kde libs - not a full install
<twosouls82> that's because Amarocks floris84 =)
<mikeblah> never used rhythmbox
<rags_1979> jhasse: lets say there are 5 users who use my desktop.. whose username should svn directory get under?
<twosouls82> [CTCP]  Received Version request from roadboy. ???
<twosouls82> [Error]  roadboy: No such nick/channel.
<jhasse> twosouls82: well i think his username isn't svn
<twosouls82> how did he do that?
<twosouls82> jhasse: I couldn't tell
<Sebboh> twosouls, he quit right after he versioned you...  Probably flooded off for versioning lots of people at once.  A script.
<twosouls82> Sebboh: can I make myself invisible for such checks from users?
<Sebboh> twosouls, you mean make your client not reply to version requests?  No, not without violating the IRC RFC.
<Sebboh> All clients are required to reply to CTCP VERSION.
<twosouls82> Sebboh: mine does ;) but not the real deal
<Sebboh> Now, you can use a server mode like +g to automagically ignore messages (including CTCPs) from users who you didn't message first...  I don't know if it's +g on this server, or not.  Google "server side ignore IRC mode"
<mrmist> a FEW libs? ... After unpacking 117MB of additional disk space will be used....
<tonyyarusso> twosouls82: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml, first mode
<QwertyM> www.harshj.com/Screenshot.png --> My desk :D
<Sebboh> Thanks tony. =)
<twosouls82> heh, thanks again tonyyarusso
<pinchartl> KenSentMe: there's no way I'll get an openldap backport, as too many packages depend on it (samba, pam_ldap, nss_ldap, ...)
<defrysk> QwertyM, why not play last-fm with amarok ? ;p
<Sebboh> I moved from ubuntu to kubuntu via apt-get of the meta package, and now my system boots to a console login prompt instead of kdm...  Where are my logs?  When I try sudo kdm, I get zero output...
<Everflex> Is it a good idea to use Trevios sources.list from http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/ ?
<BjoeHrn> re
<BjoeHrn> twosouls82, :)
<pinchartl> so I'm left with a base ubuntu system, and I have to recompile most packages manually. I could as well go for gentoo then
<twosouls82> hi there BjoeHrn :)
<protocol1> is it possible to use two commands in a launcher?
<defrysk> Everflex, Trevino Rules
<protocol1> if so...can I get an example?
<defrysk> Big time
<engla> protocol1: I don't think so. Write a short script and launch that
<QwertyM> defrysk, its all cosmetic, just that I wanted to endorse it? :P
<twosouls82> tonyyarusso: that mode is allowed?
<twosouls82> everywhere?
<defrysk> QwertyM, hehe :D
<Everflex> defrysk: yea.. :D but is there a way to add all the keys of the list in one command?
<tonyyarusso> twosouls82: I believe so - try it
<w3ccv> protocol1, try appending & to the first - putting it in the background, then a ';' and adding thesecond
<w3ccv> s/thesecond/the second/
<mrmist> Ok... I'm running Amarok again now :)
<defrysk> Everflex, all the keys ?
<twosouls82> hahaha, you're not going to be whooped if not, tonyyarusso =)
<twosouls82> I will do so though
<mrmist> thanks guys, and goodbye :)
<Everflex> defrysk: yep.. the gpg keys.
<Sebboh> two, define "everywhere"...  It won't work on some other IRC networks/servers.
<w3ccv> protocol1, that is if you want both processes to run at the same time, if not forget the &  and they will run one following the other
<defrysk> Everflex, one sec I'll msg them to you
<Everflex> defrysk: ok, great! :)
<w3ccv> protocol1, same as if you put them into a shell script and launch that
<Everflex> defrysk: theres just so many keys, and if you are to do it by hand, it can take some time
<floris84> aww, I got a real sweet touchscreen pc for free a month ago but the touchscreen driver is giving me a headache :S
<Sebboh> Ok, xorg is dying with: (EE) Failed to load module "openchrome" (module does not exist, 0) ...  How do I fix that.  I have a S3 UniChrome display adapter, by the way...
<Everflex> floris84: too bad :|
<Sebboh> s/that\./that?/
<floris84> Everflex: still I won't give up
<tim167> is Jashaka video editor available for ubuntu ?
<Everflex> floris84: it's propably gonna be awesome when it gets to work :P
<floris84> it will be the best jukebox
<Znortfl> Good day, I installed the newest nVidia drivers, but when I reboot the X server complains about a mismatch. I need to install the drivers again, but after rebooting they seem to be gone again. Is there anything I did wrong?
<floris84> Everflex: yeah, i'm thinking about writing my own driver since I can see the output if I do cat /dev/ttyS3/
<floris84> so I'm studying C now in my spare time
<Sebboh> Learn the language first, then plan to write a driver. ;)
<Everflex> floris84: good luck :)
<floris84> yeah, that's my plan, however I hope I can adapt an existing driver
<sindrum> which C++ ide are being used?
<Sebboh> Hey, guys, I don't have a GUI right now, so, I'm having some trouble finding more information about this problem:
<Sebboh> Ok, xorg is dying with: (EE) Failed to load module "openchrome" (module does not exist, 0) ...  How do I fix that?  I have a S3 UniChrome display adapter, by the way...
<msun> HELP! Brand new ubuntu installation.  I turn on the machine, and after seeing the ubuntu logo at the top of the screen and a few things loading at the bottom, the screen changes to a resolution that my monitor doesn't support!   So I hit CTRL-ALT-F1 and got a terminal.  What can I do now?
<floris84> msun: start again in safe graphics mode
<floris84> msun: does that work?
<Sebboh> Safe mode?  wtf.  Hmmmm....
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | msun
<Sebboh> =)
<ubotu> msun: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<msun> floris: already tried that on the livecd and had the same problem. i had to actually use the alternate cd just to install due to this same problem
<twosouls82> tonyyarusso: could you try to see if I am allowed to, by ... ;) ?
<floris84> Sebbo: safe-graphics mode was what I meant
<floris84> msun: try lspci what kind of graphic adapter shows up?
<Vixus> what happened to xchat?
<Vixus> it used to be cool
<Sebboh> Flo, I wouldn't know the difference. =)
<Sebboh> Vixus, I know! wtf.
<fyrestrtr> Vixus: make sure you are using the real xchat, not that hacked up version that comes with ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Vixus> fyrestrtr: xchat-gnome...?
<Vixus> oh
<fyrestrtr> Vixus: aye, that be the hacked up version.
<Vixus> damn, forgot to add the extra repositories
<Sebboh> ahh!  Thanks, fyre
<msun> floris: nvidia nv18
<Vixus> got a list of all the extra reps?
<fyrestrtr> !repositories | Vixus
<ubotu> Vixus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Sebboh> vix, they are built into the package manager, you can just check a box.
<Vixus> oh
<Vixus> ok
<floris84> okay that should be supported I believe
<Vixus> brb then
<vega-> anyone have D-Link DUB-E100 usb nic working? should work with usbnet driver but mine doesn't
<Block> anyone with cyrus imapd?
<floris84> you should check your xorg.conf, do you know how-to do that?
<msun> nope
<vega-> problem is that the driver loads, but still i don't get any "usb0" or similiar
<msun> floris: i found this help page, what do you think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mazingaro> vega-: ubuntu is just a crap :)
<floris84> open a terminal, type vi /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<floris84> and scroll down
<msun> oh, what is default root pw
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to rmdir name but I'm getting the error r: Directory not empty
<Sebboh> how do I run a configuration routine for xorg?  like, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-???
<floris84> you should use sudo
<floris84> so sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sebboh> msun, there isn't one.  You must sudo.
<floris84> and type your own password
<floris84> when asked
<msun> oh i see
<Gun_Smoke> I don't care if it isn't empty.. I want it all gone?
<msun> ok got it
<vega-> Mazingaro: that's not really what i wanted to hear...
<Sebboh> Gunsmoke, rm -r
<Gun_Smoke> Thanks
<floris84> Gun_Smoke: rm directory -R
<Sebboh> btw never make a file called -r .. ;P
<floris84> haha
<floris84> does anyone know what it means if Xorg gives an error in the likes of module does not have a moduledata data object?
<kdjfs> how do i install wine on edgy amd64?
<sysrage> making a file named -r really wouldn't make a difference. you'd have to do rm -- -r
<Sebboh> X won't start, how do I run a config routine?
<Sebboh> sysrage, the problem is when you use a wildcard, and -r ends up in the command line. ;)
<floris84> sysrage: cool just learned some more escape characters11
<floating> hellou. If I use bittornado on cmd line, start a torrent, and want to start another one in same terminal, like add another torrent, how to do ?
<sysrage> that's why you use --
<edwardsNdallas> does anyone know of a good remote program that doesn't require a registered IP like VNC to access remotely for ubuntu?
<floris84> @floating use & after the command
<Sebboh> sysrage, -- = end of arguments, right
<sysrage> yes
<tim167> HELP: when I transfer a big file to webspace via KftpGrabber, it stops after 8 kb and says 'transfer completed' !
<chriswk> Sebboh, don't know if you got this already, but if I remember correctly it's dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Sebboh> edwards, hmm, it sounds like VNC isn't the problem.  You need port forwarding. =)  There is no client that will give you a real IP, and you have to use a real IP to talk to your machine from elsewhere on the net.
<Sebboh> Edwards, what you can do is set up port forwarding on your router...
<Sebboh> chris, thanks.
<drunken-wallaby> i have a problem with my acpi-table (probably bugged bios). anyone who can help me with some kernel boot options? the problem is that i see the following message in my /var/log/kern.log: "spurious 8259A interrupt: irq 7". after a while this irq is disabled by the kernel and usb stopps working (i have to manually remove ehci_hcd to get usb at 1.1 speed working).
<Sebboh> "xorg-server is not installed"  Well, that might be the problem, eh? ;)
<floris84> haha :D
<Gun_Smoke> has anyone been able to get SafePeer installed in Azureus?
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, hp pavillion dv6000 ?
<drunken-wallaby> it's a hp pavilion dv9043ea by the way...
<Sebboh> E: couldn't find package xorg-server .. :/
<fyrestrtr> Sebboh: xserver-xorg
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade almost :) i've tried most combinations of noapic nolapic pnpbios=off biosirq routirq irqpoll but nothing helped... :(
<Vixus> fyrestrtr, much better... but why no userlist?
<drunken-wallaby> i'm kind of hopeless...
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, hp pavilion dv6000+ series is the most linux unfriendly laptop
<floating> floris84: hm ok. What means "run with no args"?
<Vixus> fyrestrtr, i see it
<fyrestrtr> Vixus: its probably hidden (I don't use xchat)
<edwardsNdallas> sebboh, i use logmein.com without an IP, it uses https to connect but it's windows based. if i set port forwarding on my router, would that present a security risk?
<znejk> anyone got i810 to work with s-out in x?
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, solution is wait for couple of years for kernel support or throw your computer away
<tim167> anyone know why KFTPGRAB finishes transfers prematurely ??
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade hm, i guess we can add the dv9000 series to this list then. well, actually i got most other things working...
<Vixus> Can anyone tell me how to add custom screen resolutions? Or should I setup my nvidia card first?
<Gun_Smoke> reverseblade:  is there a system out there somewhat designed with linux in mind?  Aside from building one yourself...
<fyrestrtr> Vixus: setup your card first.
<floris84> @floating It means the command you start will accept no other options and is referenced to its target after that
<twosouls82> floating: 'konsole -e links' -> with argument (-e links) and 'konsole' -> no arguments
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade: holy shit. just bought this notebook :(
<fyrestrtr> Gun_Smoke: IBM Thinkpads have great Linux support.
<reverseblade> Gun_Smoke, for example HP NX 7010, works perfectly with edgy out of box.
<frogzoo> I've got vmware-player installed, now I want to connect it to a tap0 interface - how do you do this?
<Vixus> fyrestartr: Is the ubuntuguide a good one to follow?
<fyrestrtr> Gun_Smoke: Acer sells laptops with Fedora pre-installed, so does Dell (iirc)
<twosouls82> !nvidia | Vixus
<ubotu> Vixus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> drunken-wallaby: language, please :)
<drunken-wallaby> fyrestrtr sorry...
<Sebboh> Thanks all, gonna reboot.
<AlphaN3> Hello. Does anyone happen to know to what font does Monospace map to?
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, your headphone jacks working ? opengl working, wireless working ? hibernate working? fan working ?
<fyrestrtr> reverseblade: I think he'd know if his fan was not working ;)
<reverseblade> fyrestrtr, by working I mean , working properly. Since this is another bug in hp pavilion series
<floris84> fyrestrtr: no it just runs on basic mode
<kdjfs> how do i install wine on edgy amd64?
<floris84> you see a hardcoded temperature range
<floris84> and the fan turns at max all the time
<fyrestrtr> oh that.
<frogzoo> kdjfs: there is now wine for 64bit - you need a 32bit chroot
<fyrestrtr> sounds like improper chipset support :(
<floris84> my laptop is permanently @ 75 degrees c according to linux
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade yeah. headphone jack works on edgy with compiling alsa from source and adding "echo options snd-hda-intel disable_msi=1" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base. nvidia works, wireless works (with ndiswrapper). didn't manage to get it working with the opensource bcm43xx drivers :/. hibernate works (almost always). what's fan?
<frogzoo> 14
<floris84> :)
<kdjfs> ok,thanks i'll try
<floris84> :D haha, the pc fan to keep it cool
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, it's the cooler , the propeller rotating under your cpu
<floris84> hopefully
<Gun_Smoke> So back to my first question, has anyone been able to get SafePeer installed?
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade but this irq problem is annoying. since i can't force my girlfriend to manually remove modules just to be able to mount her usb disk...
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade how can i check if this works?
<Vixus> how do I check which kernel I'm using (I think I know which one but just to be sure)
<frogzoo> kdjfs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64?highlight=%28wine%29
<floris84> @vixius uname -r
<floris84> wil give you a version
<Vixus> cool
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, dunno, AFAIK , there are some people complaining about this issue though. Do not neglect this ,learn the check your fan speed or CPu temp if you are gonna use that laptop. for the mounting. I think one of the USB's should work
<Vixus> weird, I'm sure I installed the amd64 one... I guess not.
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, how do you know your nvidia works ?
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade hm, i'll search the wikis for the fam thing.
<floating> Hmm. If I start a torrent with btdownloadheadless and & , then I fg the job, but I am not able to put it back in bg it seems, and the terminal is stuck
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade no, if irq7 is disabled, no usb port works
<tijn> is there any tool to move partitions?
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade glxinfo, i see the nvidia-logo,... had beryl running on edgy (now running feisty). should work :)
<joelol75> HELO
<joelol75> sound/skype question, anyone biting??? ;)
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, what is the printfps out when glxgears ?
* Vixus hits a wall.
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, glxgears -printfps
* rapid peels vixus remains off the wall
<wall> AUW stop it!
<tijn> ;)
<Vixus> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Vixus> um
<floris84> tijn: you would want gparted
<in4mer> Hello
<tundejeg> how do i logon to a website on command line
<in4mer> out of interest
<tundejeg> using linux
<floris84> it also has a live cd
<Vixus> What does that mean?
<joelol75> Vixus you need help with proprietary nvidia?
<tijn> floris84: did that, and coulndt move partitions, resize was ok... now my swap is broken :S
<tundejeg> chanserv
<reverseblade> tundejeg, lol, your best luck is with lynx
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade just upgraded to feisty and haven't installed nvidia now (i have read somewhere that the prop. nvidia drivers _could_ cause the irq problem). don't remember the fps unfortunately. sorry
<Vixus> joelol75, Yep
<tijn> hmmm good point
<tijn> gparted live cd...
<tijn> hn m8!
<floris84> what?
<joelol75> Vixus, apt-get install build-essential
<gsuveg> is a tool for setup dualhead monitor for i945 or need it write by hand?
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, then opengl does not work :)
<tim167> BIG problem with << K f t p G r a b b e r >> : I want to upload a 18MB file, but KftpGrabber says 'transfer complete' after 0-to8 Kb! no error message ! ???
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, I have dv6000 and I have the same error with you
<tundejeg> no command like that
<floating> tundejeg: I use w3m. That is in ubuntu by default
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby,  a console message says disabling IRQ #7
<Vixus> joelol75, done
<Pics> hello everybody
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade do you mean direct rendering with opengl.
<joelol75> also need headers for the kernel if <EDGY release (Pretty sure they come with 2.6.17-10
<tundejeg> command not found
<tundejeg> floating
<Vixus> joelol75, this is edgy
<jsperlhofer> hell o.. where can i change the size for the gnome-icons in toolbars?
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, yes, if you are using that machine now, just to a glxgears -printfps (should take your 10 s)
<floating> hmm. I think it was in ubuntu a year ago. Now I have xubuntu, and it is in this by default
<dcordes> how can i turn tv-out on and off with my ati and force the tv's detection? (fglrx)
<joelol75> What is the EE message (/var/log/Xorg.log.0 or something close to that filename
<floris84> jsperlhofer: the icons grow with the size of the toolbars if that's what you mean
<floating> check google for text -based web browsers and try all of them
<floating> if you have none, install w3m or some from apt-get
<tim167> how can I upload files to ftp using shell terminal commands ?
<klotho> okay so now ubuntu installed finally. I don't know why it hung last time
<jsperlhofer> ah ...  not talking about the gnome-panels - i am talking about toolbars inside of the windows ... floris84
<reverseblade> tim167, man scp, man sftp
<lewyjh> <------needs help with ndiswrapper
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade yeah, it beeps and says disabling irq 7. in the log files i see messages (sometimes) like irq 7 nobody cared. try booting with the irqpoll option. but that doesn't help either
<klotho> but it identifies my wireless ethernet as a "wired connection"
<klotho> any idea how to fix that?
<floris84> sorry can't help you with that
<dcordes> jsperlhofer: you can raise the size of your gnome-panel. the icons will grow with it. in order to do this right click a blank spot on the panel and do properties
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". (running nv and not nvidia!)
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, leave me a memo , or pm from the forums, my nick name is emperon there, if you could resolve this issue
<Vixus> joelol75, Nothing to do with my card, just some wacom stuff
<lewyjh> !wireless| klotho
<ubotu> klotho: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, doh :)
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade yeah, i'll do that. just noted your nick!
<joelol75> BTW are these the drivers from nvidia site or the prop drivers in the repos
<lewyjh> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jsperlhofer> heh  ... but i am not talking of those gnome-panels .. i am talking of the toolbar-icons of the windows itself, dcordes
<CSWookie> How do I change my window manager?
<Gun_Smoke> has anyone been able to get SafePeer installed?
<Vixus> joelol75, Ha, I used the wrong command
<Vixus> joelol75, thanks
<Vixus> brb
<klotho> this isn't about wireless, it's about ubuntu thinking my wireless adapter is a "wired connection"
<joelol75> what command did you mess up?
<msun> new install.  ubuntu says i don't have the permissions necessary to view one of my hard disks.
<Gumby> does anyone know where the GDM theme manager is in ubuntu?
<\pub\bash0r> since I switched to Edgy, dpkg-reconfigure locale does no longer show a menu to select charsets ... how can I achieve this now?
<lewyjh> klotho, it most likely has to do with the driver assigned to your wirelss card.
<lewyjh> or adapter
<dcordes> jsperlhofer: maybe somewhere in gconf-editor.. navigate to apps/nautilus and see there
<klotho> lewyjh: yes, so how do I get it to install the correct driver?
<Gun_Smoke> where can I look for connected devices such as CD drives?
<lewyjh> can anyone help me wtih ndiswrapper?
<jsperlhofer> will do! >))
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, can you use your USB mice ?
<lewyjh> klotho, that's why i pointed you in the direction of the wiki help, they can tell you which drivers are assigned to which wireless adapters and help you through it.
<lewyjh> klotho, i don
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade sometimes. most of the time the usb mice stopps working after the irq message. sometimes it's the only usb-port that still works
<lewyjh> klotho, i don't know how to help you specifically, i'm having a wirelss problem myself.
<reverseblade> drunken-wallaby, another BALLmer trap to buy windows :)
<joelol75> NForce 430 chipset, (intel8x0 module) no mic boost(had it with nforce2 chipset? Skype unusable? (Too low, can bearly hear myself and its turned all the way up in alsamicer/kmix) Any solutions out there?
<jrib> Gumby: system > administration > log window
<jrib> login*
<lewyjh> does anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<reverseblade> !ndiswrapper | lewyjh
<ubotu> lewyjh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drunken-wallaby> reverseblade bevor i use win i'd use free-dos exclusively :)
<\pub\bash0r> drunken-wallaby: why not reactos? ;)
<floris84> lewyjh: what is your problem with ndiswrapper?
<klotho> okay, so if I found the right driver, how do I find out if its already installed or how do I install it?
<floating> wireless problem is covered in more than one thread in ubuntu forums. There's lot to read, and many succesful solutions. So check them out if you don't get answer here.
<reverseblade> \pub\bash0r, it's immature
<\pub\bash0r> as is windows ;)
<Vixus> Ok, now X won't even start.
<\pub\bash0r> so it is already a good replacement :D
<reverseblade> not at all
<Vixus> I love Windows
<drunken-wallaby> hehe :)
<reverseblade> we should admit windows xp is an OK operating system
<Smotang> Windows is alright, but its not free.
<joelol75> Vixus: what happened?
<Zcruf> I cant seem to mount my extern hard drive.. Ive tried to mount /dev/hda1 but nothing seems to work
<floris84> still no windows setup feels as good as the freedom and spirit of opensource software
<floris84> microsoft makes me quite paranoid at times
<Edulix> any deb repository with OpenOffice.org 2.1?
<Edulix> (hi !)
<Vixus> joelol75: I followed the ubuntu wiki guide, used nvidia-xconfig to write to xorg's conf and now when I start ubuntu the loading thing at the start is in grayscale with like 2 colour depth (this was always the case) but now the login won't show and the computer just sits silent.
<floris84> plus the nagging of serial keys licenses and other stuff like that
<klotho> for example, in device manager I don't see either of the ethernet cards, and in network settings I don't see what device drivers it's using
<\pub\bash0r> Edulix: IIRC you can directly download the deb files from openoffice.org
<whyameye> I lost the key to my Windows CD and it took a week of calling for them to find one for me.
<Edulix> \pub\bash0r: ok
<Vixus> Argh... why? Why can't I install my nVidia drivers smoothly and get wifi working? Why?
<floris84> whyameye: exactly the troubles you have with windows are not of a technical nature but a bureaucratic one
<drunken-wallaby> where can i find a list with acpi related kernel boot-options?
<Ubuntuguy> HI all -- I'm running ubuntu dapper on amd 64.  I see that there are several media players available (mplaer, gxine, vlc, etc) and am looking for a recommendation.
<floris84> I have all of them actually
<joelol75> Vixus: You are using the nvidia drivers from their website, changed "nv" to nvidia in Xorg.conf??? BTW I am pretty sure the nvidia ncurses installer backs up the xorg.conf.DATEAPPENDED so you can restore
<LjL> Ubuntuguy: same as floris84. and if you want to be able to read most formats, you probably want to have the win32 codecs (as unfortunate as that may be)
<Vixus> joelol75:: I can't restore because now I can't login at all.
<jhaig> It may have changed, but it used to be the case that none supported all media types, so you really need to have several, unfortunately.
<\pub\bash0r> since I switched to Edgy, "dpkg-reconfigure locales" does no longer show a menu to select charsets ... how can I achieve this now?
<floris84> anyway you can get those via the easyubuntu script
<Vixus> joelol75: I didn't change nv... damn damn damn.
<dcordes> how can i enable tv-out in fglrx?
<joelol75> vixus: thats not good...  Try CTL-ALT-F2?
<Vixus> ok
<Vixus> joelol75: By the way, what does CTRL+ALT+F11 do?
<Ubuntuguy> LjL: Yeah but there are no 64-bit libs foro win32 codecs.  Anyway, If I have all the players (forgot totem), what should I set up as the default plugin for firefox.  Does VLC have a FF plugin?
<joelol75> vixus: Not sure...  I just tryed it, got a black screen with a blinky cursor....
<xXx> 
<xXx> hellp
<LjL> Ubuntuguy: i use KDE, but yes, i think it does
<xXx> hello
<LjL> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<washbear> is the threat of a virus in a linux system slowly becoming real?
<Vixus> joelol75: Good. So it's not supposed to do anything? :D
<Vixus> other than spit up weird graphics
<klotho> okay, it seems to have loaded a reasonable driver, and its logical name is wlan0, which implies wireless, but in that case why does Network Settings call it a "wired device"?
<LjL> Ubuntuguy: VLC is probably a nice enough choice, it can read many formats by default without the win32 codecs
<washbear> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LjL> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc | Ubuntuguy
<ubotu> mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<jhaig> washbear: In theory, yes (in fact, there is a Linux Virus HowTo around somewhere).  In practice, it is very unlikely.
<\pub\bash0r> LjL: since 0.8.6 it even reads wmv9 :)
<joelol75> vixus: ctl-alt-f7 is X session
<Ubuntuguy> LjL: thks
<klotho> and network tools doesn't show it, even though network settings shows that it's enabled
<Vixus> joelol75: Ok, so when I go into text-mode (F2) what do I do?
<washbear> jhaig - symantec seems to have one listed, low risk from 2002, good to keep up-to-date, although i am sure the news would soon spread if there was a real threat
<klotho> lshw shows it as disabled, but network settings shows it as enabled... any idea what to look at?
<washbear> jhaig - http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2004-052312-2729-99
<joelol75> vixus: login, and type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less and see if 'nv' as the driver is 'nvidia'
<Vixus> ok
<jhaig> washbear: It requires root access, as far as I can tell.  One of the main reasons that Windows is so prone to viruses is that most people run with full administrator rights all the time.  In Linux, you really have to go out of your way to do that.
<howieson27> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Everflex> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<klotho> hmm..
<klotho> okay, thanks for the hints
<jhaig> washbear: If you gave me root access to your box, I could do whatever I liked with it.  :-)
<washbear> jhaig - yes, that is correct, i think, and also one of the motives for the way ubuntu handles the super user?
<s3phir3> how do i reconfigure fontconfig to enable bitmap fonts
<jrib> s3phir3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig   iirc
<joeblog_> i keep losing my panels under xubuntu. how does one resolvethis issue?
<pinchartl> I'd like to request an openldap backport for edgy. I compiled openldap2.3 (apt-get build-dev openldap2.3 && apt-get source -b openldap-2.3) successfully. the .deb packages install without any problem, but both libldap-2.2.26 and libldap-2.3.29 are now installed side by side. would that make the backport invalid per rule 3. (No new libraries that have negative impact on ANY other system component) ?
<danny500> Um I'm having a problem with programs getting kicked off all of a sudden for no reason, whats going on?
<jrib> ubotu: tell pinchartl about backports
<LjL> pinchartl: this is not the place to request backports, there is a forum for that
<michaelpo> how do i play flv files in ubuntu?
<joelol75> Is the driver 'nv' or 'nvidia'
<michaelpo> flash file
<twosouls82> joeblog: #xubuntu is where the specialists are
<AzMoo_> hey, I'm trying to install w32codecs, but it says Package 'w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.' How do I fix that?
<danny500> ubotu>snack
<twosouls82> for XFce that is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joelol75> vixus: Is the driver 'nv' or 'nvidia'
<pinchartl> LjL: I know. this is the first time I'm playing with ubuntu backports, so I'm looking for some input regarding the validity of my request, to make sure I don't spam the forum
<LjL> pinchartl: at any rate... i don't know precisely what the backports rule are, but if the libraries are actually installed *side by side*, i.e. they don't interfer with each other, i'm not sure that should be a problem
<jrib> pinchartl: you can't request a backport if it isn't in feisty by the way, since there isn't anything to backport
<Vixus> joelol75: i have to reboot to check
<pinchartl> jrib: it's already in feisty
<Vixus> brb
<pinchartl> ok, I'll try requesting it then
<jrib> pinchartl: I see, ok
<crimsun> !info openldap2.3
<ubotu> Package openldap2.3 does not exist in any distro I know
<crimsun> !openldap2.3 feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap2.3 feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cz_cniry> hi can somebody help me with apache mysql?
<BjoeHrn> Does anyone know a smart RSS reader?
<washbear> !internet sharing
<LookTJ> Hey all ubuntu friends
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joeblog_> xfce panels missing under xubuntu. how to fix?
<floating> How can Iundo this: sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT ?
<LjL> !firewall | washbear
<ubotu> washbear: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pinchartl> openldap2.3 is the source package, and is split in libldap, slapd and ldap-util after compilation
<crimsun> bah, it sure would be nice if we could use madison.
<defrysk> pinchartl, apt-cache search openldap
<crimsun> pinchartl: (yes, I know)
<LjL> floating: sudo iptables -D INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT <-- i think
<crimsun> pinchartl: please follow the backport request protocol, and we'll consider it if it's valid
<cz_cniry> can somebody help me with apache mysql?
<LjL> floating: note it will be "undone" at next reboot anyway, unless you put it into some startup file
<washbear> !vista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> <ubotu> Foo is Foo
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<michaelpo> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michaelpo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<floating> uh ? What does that mean anyway LjL ? ubuntuguide suggested that command for bittorrent files, but my torrents are not running that smoothly. What is restricted to 6881-6999 now ?
<danny500> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jrib> michaelpo: mplayer can play them, I'm pretty sure vlc can too
<danny500> you can try xine to
<cz_cniry> I need start mysql in ubuntu 6.10
<danny500> then start it lol
<jrib> ubotu: tell cz_cniry about mysql
<LjL> floating: that command line is telling your system to accept connections to ports from 6881 up to 6999. it should be completely useless, though, since Ubuntu comes with no restrictive firewalling rules by default, so those ports should already be open
<crimsun> jrib: no, vlc can't handle some proprietary formats, because I didn't enable its w32loader.
<LjL> floating: if you have a router, or similar, you may want to open those ports *on the router*
<rrittenhouse> If i were to install a base install of edgy and only want to install X (for a kiosk environment).. what package(s) would I choose?
<LjL> rrittenhouse: i'd say ubuntu-minimal and xorg
<danny500> rrittenhouse> most likely the x-window app
<danny500> and the 6.10 environment
<rrittenhouse> well i was thinking xserver-xorg would be the package but I wanted a verification
<rrittenhouse> well yeah i can do the base install part it was just the X portion
<danny500> you could do that to
<LjL> rrittenhouse: no, xserver-xorg alone doesn't do the trick. you need xorg
<LjL> rrittenhouse: (which used to be x-window-system)
<danny500> yep
<twosouls82> cz_cniry: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Database_Server
<jrib> crimsun: it seems to play an flv file I have here
<rrittenhouse> k thx
<crimsun> jrib: I'm not referring to flvs
<danny500> np
<floating> LjL: What is the actual effect of that command, if they were already open do you know ?
<jrib> crimsun: oh ok
<danny500> Hey, some times my ubuntu kicks programs off once and a while. Whats going on?
<Pitchdown> hello
<danny500> hello
<Pitchdown> i have a starters question
<LjL> floating: if they were already open, it does nothing, AFAIK. well, the rule gets added, but it has no practical effect.
<Pitchdown> who can help me?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<danny500> anybody can help lol
<Pitchdown> i have just installed jubuntu 6.1.0
<cz_cniry> twosouls82: thx
<Pitchdown> latest
<floating> ah ok
<danny500> yeah
<Pitchdown> in the install i have made a password
<danny500> you mean 6.10 lol
<Pitchdown> but what is the user
<Pitchdown> not root...
<MeisterZopf> its the user you specified
<LjL> Pitchdown: it should have been asked during the install as well
<cyberjunkie> been 5ysr since i used/installed linux.. now someone make sure im saying  the right things.. :P
<danny500> isn't it your first name?
<Pitchdown> there was no option
<michaelpo> i feel... ubuntu is a little bit unresponsive.... after i click something.. it is not immediately actioned.... windows is quite responsive.... is there a setting somewhere?
<cyberjunkie> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso <-- is a livecd with a option to install on ur local hdd?
<jhaig> jubuntu?  Is that a java based version?  :-)
<Pitchdown> local hdd
<danny500> wait what did you name the system?
<LjL> Pitchdown: yes there was. try your first name
<twosouls82> cz_cniry: that is a good place to start, and offcourse the ubbie wiki
<LjL> Pitchdown: all lowercase
<danny500> Pitchdown> what did you name the system?
<danny500> use that to
<Pitchdown> yes, the name of the computer
<danny500> yeah
<danny500> try that as a user name to
<danny500> !user name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<LjL> !fishing
<Pitchdown> nope
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Pitchdown> still not working
<danny500> !user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Pitchdown: is this a regular install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Vixus> This is just great
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pitchdown> in the installation there was not option to make a user account
<Pitchdown> only password
<Vixus> I can't access text mode
<Pitchdown> regulat install ye
<cyberjunkie> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso <-- its a livecd with a option to install on ur local hdd? 64bit desktop wont run _any_32bit apps?
<Vixus> I can't use recovery mode.
<Pitchdown> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386
<Vixus> I can't do anything.
<jrib> Pitchdown: you are on a different computer now and can enter commands into ubuntu or do you need to reboot to do so?
<LjL> Pitchdown: well boot from recovery mode, and do a "grep 1000 /etc/passwd" to find out what the user name is
<Pitchdown> 2 computers here
<LjL> jrib: ... enter commands without knowing the username? :P
<jrib> yeah, I was just going to suggest what ljl said
<Vixus> joelol75: No idea what to do.
<c_> hi.
<c_> ;] 
<LjL> Pitchdown: that's not a regular install... that's an Alternate CD install. which is not the regular install.
<joelol75> vixus: sounds alot deeper than an Nvidia driver problem, as this would only affect X, and crash out to a terminal session
<LjL> !alternate | Pitchdown
<ubotu> Pitchdown: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<danny500> sorry LjL
<cyberjunkie> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Pitchdown> oh ok uboto
<twosouls82> cyberjunkie: using 32 bit emulation libs a 64 bit sys can run 32 bit apps, not that nice, so I run a 32bit one on my 64bit one.. 'till there's proper support
<cyberjunkie> ah :P ok
<joelol75> vixus: sounds like a grub/bootloader misconfig
<Pitchdown> so the live-cd is the same as the install cd ?
<cyberjunkie> desktop is the livecd + option to install on hdd
<cyberjunkie> ?
<Pitchdown> ok thx
<Pitchdown> i download it now
<cyberjunkie> nono ist a question!
<Pitchdown> but what do i have now?
<cyberjunkie> its a question! D:
<Pitchdown> the machine was installing
<cyberjunkie> haha
<LjL> danny500: use #ubuntu-bots, or just type /query ubotu, for experiments (or to find factoids if you don't know they exist). doing it in here spams the channel... and i've given three warnings already ;)
<twosouls82> Pitchdown: the alternate installer is much nicer, has a textmode, much more options
<jrib> Pitchdown: you already installed, just try what LjL said
<Vixus> joelol75: No, when I press F2... there's a bright flash and then it fades pixelly into grey... what??
<danny500> ok no more
<twosouls82> and yes, the desktop cd is a livecd that installs too
<bmgz> I have a new digital camera (canon powershot a640). It doesn't show up on the gnome desktop when I switch it on, I made an entry in the /etc/udev/45-libgphoto2... file and I can now access it from gthumb. My problem is that it still doesn't automatically show up on my desktop like my other camera. I have tried to write a device information file for HAL but it doesn't seem to work? any pointers?
<x-r00t-x> sup guys
<deep`> cyberjunkie, haha, you'r right anyway ;)
<cyberjunkie> 64bit doesnt seem to be happening anwhere twosouls82 :P
<cyberjunkie> ooh goodie~
<cyberjunkie> why doesnt the ubuntu community use the term LiveCD ! D:
<jrib> cyberjunkie: because the desktop cd is a live cd and the installer
<kjaer> Hey guys. Any pointers to how to install sun jdk 6 (1.6) ?
<twosouls82> because this one can install and has a fully functional dekstop on it cyberjunkie
<cyberjunkie> ah ok
<twosouls82> kjaer: you beat  me
<cyberjunkie> been 5yrs. no linux ;P just giving it a try :>
<LjL> cyberjunkie: because it makes no sense :P the CD isn't alive. other operating systems always had "live" CDs or diskettes, but they never were called such - they did give you a desktop and an "Install on HD" icon, just like what the Ubuntu Desktop CD does
<kjaer> twosouls82, Beat you ?
<kjaer> Well, make-jpkg can't do it. I know there's only a release candidate.
<cyberjunkie> so the livecd desktop has any option of.. say.. creating a temp folder on fat32 partitions and storing settings etc?
<twosouls82> you gave the same answer, much quicker, much shorter, chappeaux
<x-r00t-x> :) hi everyone
<\pub\bash0r> since I switched to Edgy, "dpkg-reconfigure locales" does no longer show a menu to select charsets ... how can I achieve this now?
<Gun_Smoke> I seem to be stuck in man  ... How do I get out?
<Vixus> how do i edit the grub commandline to boot straight into a text environment??
<kjaer> Gun_Smoke, q
<jfrench> ctrl+z
<Gun_Smoke> Thanks
<kjaer> Vixus, You always want text-only at boot ?
<jfrench> no problems
<Adam_G> Hi people. How can I disable user accounts? judging by my auth.log someone's trying to brute-force me...
<Vixus> *sigh*
<Vixus> I need text only right now
<x-r00t-x> Vixus, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vixus> please
<Vixus> no
<Vixus> wrong
<Vixus> from the grub menu
<x-r00t-x> Vixus, what you want to do ?
<Vixus> from the grub menu
<Vixus> sorry
<Vixus> Ubuntu has died and I have no way of gaining access to it.
<Vixus> I need to try and edit my xorg.conf
<HuibertGill> Vixus: it is init=1 afaik
<Vixus> I would like to boot straight into a text environment
<Vixus> ok
<Vixus> thanks
<jrib> !enter | Vixus
<ubotu> Vixus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frogzoo> Vixus: choose'recovery' from grub prompt
<Vixus> Sorry.
<kjaer> Adam_G, man usermod look at the -l switch.
<leDemente> Hi everyone!
<leDemente> I'm coming back!
<Vixus> Recovery mode doesn't work. Do I just append init=1 to the end?
<Vixus> brb
<Molly_156> Hi guys - I have somehow locked myself out of access to some of my directories by trying to change permissions.
<Molly_156> I do not have a root account enabled, but was using MC, which acts as root.
<jrib> Molly_156: what directories?
<Smotang> ouch
<Molly_156> I can't get into /var/www, which is what I was trying to set.
<twosouls82> Molly_156: mc setuid?
<Molly_156> I can FTP, but can't upload. That's why I was trying to change them.
<Adam_G> kjaer, thank you
<LjL> Molly_156: mc acts as root? wow
<LjL> Molly_156: what about just using sudo like you're supposed to? ;)
<Molly_156> Well, if you start it using sudo.
<twosouls82> how develish
<LjL> Molly_156: err... yeah. what did you change permissions to?
<Molly_156> I realize I should do that now. :)
<twosouls82> s/devel/devil/g
<kjaer> Molly_156, chown www-dev:www-dev /var/www ; Then add your user to the www-dev group.
<LjL> kjaer: isn't that www-data by default?
<jrib> no it's root by default
<Molly_156> I'm really not very knowledgeable about the permissions. Is that the exact command I put in?
<Molly_156> I changed permissions to 750.
<twosouls82> LjL: indeed www-data here, initially ;)
<kjaer> LjL, Sorry no idea.
<jrib> LjL: I found out recently that you shouldn't give ownership to www-data, that's what apache runs as
<LjL> jrib: it is? bah, then i need to subscribe to the elite club of mess-with-chown-and-don't-remember-you-did
<twosouls82> jrib: that where the default settings here, I needed to change that manualli
<HuibertGill> jrib: isn't that why you give it www-data _because_ apache runs as it?
<Molly_156> That command gives me an invalid user kjaer
<twosouls82> -i +y
<LjL> HuibertGill: well, apache just needs to be able to *read* the stuff
<kjaer> Molly_156, Then add the user
<Gumby> does anyone here know where the gnome-session manager stores its per user settings?
<Rprp> Well, i just updated my Server Kernel, but its not starting now, how can i fix it? :E
<Molly_156> I dont' know how.
<HuibertGill> LjL: yes. correct
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Molly_156 about adduser | Molly_156, see the private message from Ubotu
<twosouls82> LjL: it was the same here, I didn't set it to www-data myself
<jhaig> Gumby: $HOME/.gnome ?
<kjaer> Molly_156, system -> administration -> users and groups
<LjL> HuibertGill: so maybe, owner=root, group=www-data, and no write permissions to the group. or something.
<Molly_156> It says "user already exists.
<LjL> twosouls82: it's weird though, i'm quite sure jrib isn't the first one telling me they're root:root by default
<Molly_156> I'm in console only, I'm lost.
<Molly_156> I'm trying really hard, but I'm lost.
<LjL> Molly_156: you're trying to add yourself to the www-something group, is that it?
<Gumby> jhaig: one might think that but it isnt
<twosouls82> LjL: I have root:www-data, set it myself, I thought that was an 'unsafe feature'
<jrib> LjL, HuibertGill: you could set the group and have read only group permssions.  But the owner that has write access should not be www-data
<Molly_156> I honestly don't know. I'm just trying to get my one account to have write permission for FTP.
<kjaer> Molly_156, Okay. useradd or adduser is the commands.
<twosouls82> LjL: odd that we are the only one's
<LjL> jrib: ok, i understand your reasoning, but i still don't remember changing the owner manually... nor does HuibertGill apparently
<jhaig> Gumby: or $HOME/.gnome2 or $HOME/.gnome2_private
<LjL> jrib: so either we're both forgetful, or Ubuntu does something weird when you install apache
<Molly_156> So, what would have happened that would have blocked me from my /var/www dir even in SSH?
<patrick_> is webmin accessabke from outside of the network
<patrick_> ?
<Pooper> does anyone have time for a n00b? :P
<jrib> LjL: yeah, I'm not 100% sure.  I seem to remember mine being root:root at one point though :/  We need a fresh user
<LjL> Molly_156: ah, for FTP... uhm, not too familiar with that. i thought you were talking local user
<Molly_156> I am, now.
<LjL> !webmin | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Molly_156> Now I'm hosed as a local user as well.
<rbonnin> Do you know any OSS SMTP gateway?
<kjaer> Molly_156, Give me a sec.
<patrick_> is there something like webmin
<Gumby> jhaig: negative and negative.  already looked there.
<LjL> patrick_: maybe, but i don't know about it
<jorgp> anyone know of a repos for gnome 2.16 for dapper?
* Gumby resorts to grep
<jhaig> Gumby: Well, what exactly are you looking for?
<Helpmeee> Hello, im having some trouble installing ubuntu. Everything goes black after the loading screen
<Molly_156> FTP will work the same way, whatever I'm set as for local, will be that for FTP.
<Helpmeee> it says "video mode not supported"
<patrick_> ljl:why is not supported anymore
<Gumby> jhaig: I am looking to see where it reads its startup items from
<LjL> patrick_: call me "messenger", and don't kill me :P
<jrib> Gumby: ~/.config/autostart/
<jhaig> patrick_: Probably because it is horribly insecure.
<Gumby> jrib: thank you
<patrick_> arh ok, i was only wondering, i havent used for about 5 years when i had red hat
<kjaer> useradd www-dev --home /var/www -p password --shell /bin/bash; chown www-dev:www-dev /var/www; chmod 755 /var/www
<kjaer> Molly_156, Should fix it
<kjaer> Then log in with the www-dev user
<Gumby> jrib: and what about the gnome specific entries, such as update-notifier
<HuibertGill> patrick_: webmin was created wenn it was hard to admin a box properly.
<HuibertGill> patrick_: in ubuntu the the gnome amdin tool offer al lyou need (tm)
<jhaig> patrick_: Actually, I think it is because it was only being supported in Debian by one person, and that one person decided to stop doing it.
<Molly_156> So I understand, am I creating a group called www-dev?
<kjaer> Molly_156, It should be auto created to be the default group for the www-dev user
<MrQuincle> not so newby...: when I edit xorg.conf and add 1280x1024 (supported by Dell E197FP) the screen goes blinking
<Molly_156> This may be a stupid statement -- but I dont' want a www-dev user.
<jrib> Gumby: checked ~/.gnome2/session ?
<Molly_156> Can I not get permissions back for my own account?
<kjaer> You want your normal user ?
<Gumby> jrib: yep
<Molly_156> Yes.
<Gumby> jrib: actually, I dont even have that file
<kjaer> Molly_156, Do what I said, and add your user to the www-dev group.
<vlraptor> ?
<Molly_156> By chmoding to 755, I got my access back via SSH
<FYI> hello everyone, I'm having trouble with gsynaptics, I need to set SHMConfig to 'true' in xorg.conf, but I don't know where to do it exactly
<Gumby> FYI... Section "InputDevice"
<Gumby>         Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Gumby> first hit on google
<Gumby> "SHMConfig"
<LjL> jrib: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/7856
<FYI> lol, thanks Gumby :-[
<Gumby> or whatever your default mouse is
<LjL> jrib: (and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/62068 , but that's undecided unconfirmed and uncommented)
<zerod`> not sure
<Gumby> may not be "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Coban> #connect
<Vixus> init=1 does nothing. How do I alter my grub commandline to enter into Ubuntu text-mode?
<salambander> Absolute newb here. I'm using the GUI and having trouble installing newly downloaded software. At the moment I'm trying to install Ktorrent. Can anyone give me a walk through, f it's not too much trouble?
<heikki> what if you start your ubuntu in the standard way and then when X has failed to start you push ctrl+alt+f2?
<Adam_G> How would I go about blocking an IP address from connecting to me?
<kjaer> salambander, go to system - administration - synaptics
<kjaer> search for ktorrent, select it and press the install button
<salambander> Thanks
<leDemente> I have 2 harddrives, 40GB, 120GB. Which would be best to make / ?
<apz> how can i unpack .rpm files ?
<Adam_G> leDemente, I personally would use the smaller one as /, then use the larger one as the mountpoint for /home
* salambander gives kjaer a cookie
<kjaer> :-)
<leDemente> Hmm.
<kjaer> apz, Install the program called alien
<jrib> apz: what is it an rpm for?
<twosouls82> leDemente: I would do the same as Adam_G except for the addition of a /mnt/shared if you have more users who will be using the same files
<twosouls82> on the biggest that is
<leDemente> No, I doubt that I will.
<apz> can you give me the syntax ?
<jrib> !rpm | apz
<ubotu> apz: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<salambander> What if I wanted to download some sort of freeware that isn't on the package list? Eg Laxius power (if there's a Linux version). Would I do the same thing - download it, then go to Synaptics?
<Helpmeee> Hello, im having some trouble installing ubuntu. Everything goes black after the loading screen
<Helpmeee> it says "video mode not supported"
<jrib> salambander: no, it would depend on how the software is provided
<kjaer> salambander, You would search for it in synaptics first.
<kjaer> Then you would ask google for a deb package.
<kjaer> Then you would search their website.
<kjaer> Then you would compile the source.
<salambander> Uhuh... How doI compile the source?
<nuked_omen> will microsoft port their office to linux?
<kjaer> nuked_omen, no.
<salambander> Sacriledge!
<kjaer> salambander, Pray you don't have to go that far.
<nuked_omen> why not? i think it's a good idea cuz more people will use it
<Adam_G> More people using office is a good thing?
<kjaer> nuked_omen, It is not free software or anything. So you shouldn't use it.
<krang> Anyone know why this command isn't creating files filled full o' random bytes for me? dd if=/dev/random of=reallylargefile count=2097152
<RyanTMulligan> What's it called when you type ctrl-alt-f1 and it brings you to a terminal screen?
<krang> It just sits there doing nothing
<kjaer> RyanTMulligan, Going to tty1 ?
<salambander> Also, it's full of bugs. Yes, it would be slightly easier to get used to, but it defeats the whole purpose of using opensource OS in the first place.
<nuked_omen> Adam_G, for ms, yea
<Adam_G> are we ms?
<RyanTMulligan> kjaer: thanks!
<nuked_omen> sometimes
<kjaer> Besides OO.o is good enough.
<salambander> Hail kjaer! Mighty aider of all! *kowtows*
<Adam_G> honestly, OO.o sucks. (but abiword is better than either MSO or OOo)
<nuked_omen> OO.o might be even better, but i have to use ms office at work
<pty> kjaer: OO.o is good enough if your company doesn't use any fancy MS Office features (collaberation, vba etc)
<nuked_omen> so i ain't got the choice
<tarzan_> hi... i installed new nvidia drivers from nvidia.com. it works, but now everytime i restart the system gdm won't start saying the versions of glx and the nvidia-module mismatch... the glx module is 9631, whereas the kernel module is older... any ideas?
<nuked_omen> abiword sucks.. LyX rules
<kjaer> nuked_omen, Do you use macros or anything ?
<kjaer> nuked_omen, texmacs > lyx.
<nuked_omen> kjaer, don't know what those are, so no
<salambander> Even if you use the Linux/Ubuntu software, you can save it as .doc and then open it with ms word. Theoretically. I haven't tried it yet
<kjaer> Besides everyone should just use vim..
<nuked_omen> salambander, i have, and it doesn't come up the same
<kjaer> .doc support is at least as good in oo.o as in ms office.
<kjaer> Which is sad, really.
<nuked_omen> yeah, it makes OO.o bound to ms office
<osfameron> when I used lyx it generated invalid tex :-)
<salambander> nuked_omen: Ah. My bad.
<osfameron> which was annoying, as the reason I wanted to use lyx was to avoid having to learn tex :D
<osfameron> then again, I was playing with it rather than actually using it seriously
<kjaer> osfameron, I use texmacs for everything. Try it.
<nuked_omen> i find doing the tex code a bit distracting
<nuked_omen> i don't use lyx only because it does the code, but it lets me focus more on the content
<osfameron> kjaer: cool, I'll check it out
<funkyHat> tarzan_, why did you need the new drivers from nvidia.com? you may be able to fix it by running sudo rmmod nvidia and then trying to start gdm again...
<kjaer> osfameron, But remember to use the shortcuts. The menus are painful.
<nuked_omen> everything starts with alt+m
<tarzan_> funkyHat: aiglx with nvidia drivers
<osfameron> kjaer: yeah.  Oh... just occured to me tex*macs* might be emacs based?  eeek!
<kjaer> nuked_omen, headlines alt+[1,2,3] 
<kjaer> osfameron, It is not :-)
<osfameron> I was considering latex-suite for vim, but that has a learning curve too
<funkyHat> tarzan_, isn't that supported in the latest nvidia drivers in edgy?
<osfameron> kjaer: excellent
<kjaer> But there are some awkward shortcuts
<kjaer> super + T + n + b new block in table.
<nuked_omen> osfameron, latex isn't really hard to learn, cuz it's mainly markup.. so if you're used to html, it won't be a 'big' problem
<osfameron> cool!  I have texmacs installed on cygwin already so can try from work pc
<tarzan_> funkyHat: it works much better with the newer drivers...
<osfameron> oh, except for my x server being badly configured.  *sigh*  I'll install on ubuntu lappy then...
<sheriff> how can i know my real ip address
<kjaer> sheriff, myip.dk
<krang> Anyone know why this command isn't generating me a file full o' random data? It just sits there doing nothing: dd if=/dev/random of=100MB count=204800
<funkyHat> tarzan_, ahh ok (wouldn't know I'm running Gentoo on my nVidia machine)
<pty> sherrif: /sbin/ifconfig
<salambander> sheriff: you could /whois yourself.
<tarzan_> hi... i installed new nvidia drivers from nvidia.com. it works, but now everytime i restart the system gdm won't start saying the versions of glx and the nvidia-module mismatch... the glx module is 9631, whereas the kernel module is older... any ideas?
<sheriff> salambander : thanks
<nuked_omen> gotta jet
<nuked_omen> later
<funkyHat> tarzan_, any luck unloading the nvidia module then trying again? If you installed the nvidia.com drivers correctly it should have updated the nvidia kernel module, so all you need to do is rmmod the old one then start X again
<Menisk> sheriff: You can also go to www.whatismyip.com
* piotsze hi
<tarzan_> funkyHat: the driver works nicely, until i restart the pc
<funkyHat> tarzan_, oh... now that is confusing!
<tarzan_> funkyHat: indeed
<chable> hello
<sholden> anyone have tips for setting up an XGL session w/ ATI dual head setup?  I have dual head working w/ aticonfig, but I cant seem to get an XGL session started.  Any help is much appreciated.
<chable> sholden what version are u running
<Matt> hey guys, someone do me a favour and give me a file listing from /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ ?
<Matt> from an up to date system
<Zaggynl> Hi, I'm using the TeamSpeak 2 client, but my sound recording stopped working in ubuntu
<jrib> Matt: edgy: ipmi_devintf.ko  ipmi_msghandler.ko  ipmi_poweroff.ko  ipmi_si.ko  ipmi_watchdog.ko
<Gun_Smoke> How do I unpack a tar from the command line?
<Zaggynl> Is there a way -besides rebooting- to fix this?
<jrib> Gun_Smoke: tar xf file.tar
<Matt> thankyou very much
<chable> tar -xvf archive.tar
<n2diy> What directories should I have backed up, if I need to restore my system?
<Matt> that's just what I needed :&)
<Zaggynl> What's a quick way to restart sound service
<Gun_Smoke> jrib: chable: are those both one in the same?
<jrib> Gun_Smoke: chable's prints out what it is doing
<Lapfunc> hi.  trying to get devilspie working.  i have a condition file in ~/.devilspie/ with the suffix .ds, and i have devilspie running, but when i launch the application that should match, devilspie does nothing.  the condition i'm using is here: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/n94uPx53.html and the app i'm launching is gnome-terminal.  any ideas?
<jrib> Gun_Smoke: v = verbose
<chable> indeed
<Gun_Smoke> Thanks then guys.
<dudanogueira> on edgy, where i should mess up for enable/disabling services from running on boot?
<boink> anyone here using pure_ftpd on dapper?
<boink> the debian version of pure_ftpd works very well, but the ubuntu version won't do virutal users
<chable> brb
<n2diy> dudanoqueria, system/admin/services
<dudanogueira> boink, it could be an option inserted on the compilation time (im guessing)
<boink> who knows? with apt-get you just install a binary
<dudanogueira> n2diy, the service in question (openvpn) isnt show at this dialog
<boink> I really think the ubuntu version is broken
<php-freak> ow do I export openoffice files into a ms word files so its readable?
<boink> php-freak: save as
<php-freak> i renamed it to .doc, and my client tried to open it, but she said it was encrypted
<dudanogueira> boink, you also can compile it for yourself. try to check the version avalible on debian and compare it with the ubuntus version
<boink> gosh .. it's so nice wasting time when things are broken in ubuntu
<chable> ok
<dudanogueira> php-freak, on the save as dialog, insert the .doc at the end of the filename
<n2diy> dudanoqueira, then take a look around in /etc/services
<php-freak> i saved it as ms word xp
<php-freak> is it the encoding?
<dudanogueira> boink, isnt broken, is diferent... one time i prefered to use samba on ubuntu repos, beacuse the debian samba doesnt had mac osx support
<boink> I think it's broken.
<boink> with debian, I had it up and running with virutal users within 5 minutes
<boink> with ubuntu, doesn't work at all
<dudanogueira> on ubuntu it was a newer version, and with compilations options that allowed macosx access, debian no. every distro set the default compilations options for feet their needs
<boink> and the newer version doesn't allow virtual users? great
<mnoir> php-freak: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication lists like 20 oo channels to ask this kind of question
<dudanogueira> boink, compare the two versions
<boink> or the newer version doesn't have documentation and they expect us to read their minds.
<mrtanooki> hiy
<boink> great .. dammit, what a waste of time
<sholden> chable, I'm running Edgy
<sholden> sorry, had to go afk for a minute
<sholden> at work
<boink> I'm filing a very angry bug report here.
<Markus___> Hello. I are trying to install a program that needs kernel header.. But how do i get that? apt-chache search kernel-header only output 2.4 kernel-headers
<boink> and this is on dapper! ha!
<chable> sholden  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<chable> u will find useful stuff there
<Tomoe> hello guys I need some help with getting kernel audio mixing to work
<chable> and the XGL for ati thing
<Ruin> hy ^.^
<erUSUL> Markus___: linux-headers
<mrtanooki> 	x)
<Markus___> erUSUL, okey.. thc
<Ruin> mrtanooki: lol
<Tomoe> lol
<sholden> tried that chable.  Still have problems when starting the XGL session
<chable> i like the multicore support
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h193102.ppp.asahi-net.or.jp]  by Seveas
<vlraptor> somebody has a nokia d211 PCMCIA for wireless?
<sholden> i think it's a problem w/ dual head setup specifically
<chable> sholden , i ran it for nvidia and everythng went fine
<sholden> hmm
<chable> i dont know what to say about ati
<sholden> ok
<yango> where's man fork?
<chable> u should check the config files
<yango> in which package?
<QwertyM> wewt, Segoe UI looks cool on Xchat
<yango> I've tried glibc-doc linux-doc libcorelinux-doc
<Tomoe> hyu gentlemen
<Ruin> omg, hy Tomoe ^.^
<Tomoe> could someone help me with getting in-kernel audio mixing to work?
<yango> and I still don't have man fork
<yango> !
<rohall> Hey everyone, Im hoping you can point me in the right direction.  I recompiled Mesa 6.5.2 and glxinfo is still reporting the renderer as Mesa 6.5.1.  I just did a make linux-dri-x86, according to the docs that was all that was needed, but im guessing there may be a config file or something I should be looking at?  Thanks for any information!
<Tomoe> hy Ruin
<michaelpo> which screensaver turn off the screen instead of blank... as blank still have some backlight.....
<php-freak> it was the encoding
<scythe128> has anyone found out how to get sound input working on an ATI TV Wonder PRO card?
<Adam_G> hi people. Does anyone know how to open microsoft _works_ files from Linux?
<yango> microsoft works is an oxymoron 8-)
<QwertyM> lol
<kyja> LOL
<scythe128> adam, you can run works in wine
<scythe128> I have it installed just to be perverse
<wallace> 	x)
<scythe128> :)
<Adam_G> ya I know... my mother is playing file-format tag between her home and school computers (All running microsoft!)
<scythe128> you should also be able to open it inopen office
<wallace> 	x)
<Adam_G> nope, openoffice can't do .wps
<LjL> wallace: ?
<scythe128> really?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Adam_G> Well, I haven't tried. But it's not in the file format list
<jamesbrose> My friend is trying to boot 64bit 6.10, he is getting this error: Decompressing linux... Done
<jamesbrose> Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work ! try using the 'noapic' kernel parameter  can anybody help?
<Adam_G> if she were running linux I could scp the file over and try it on this computer...
<amicrawler> ./join #macintosh
<MrFatJack> I had xgl and compiz set up and running fine on 6.06. When I upgraded to 6.10 it no longer works. Also when I log in I get a desktop with no window manager. I have to go to terminal and type metacity& to control windows on my screen. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<yango> !doc
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<erUSUL> !boot | jamesbrose
<ubotu> jamesbrose: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<amicrawler> ./join #apple
<wallace> 	x)
<boink> yup .. dapper's pureftpd is broken
<amicrawler> ./join #mac
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85-210-159-27.dsl.pipex.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@17.107.142.159]  by LjL
<erUSUL> jamesbrose: you have to add noapic to kernel boot options
<boink> edgy's pureftpd works perfectly
<ailean> wtf was wallace doin? trying to crash the server?
<boink> dang :/
<jamesbrose> lol nope iw ill tell him to do that
<LjL> ailean: i have no idea. i poked him, and he didn't give an explanation, so...
<L0cKd0wN> ok so im totally new to ubuntu, raised on fedora, why can't I su - ?
<falso> 	x)
<Mathieu> is there anyway to install sylpheed-claws-gtk2?
<boink> Lockdown: sudo su
<jrib> ubotu: tell L0cKd0wN about sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a81-84-234-95.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by LjL
<boink> ubuntu has a different way of using "root"
<boink> but it's still root
<L0cKd0wN> yea, it blows my mind lol
<chable> i need to install java
<boink> don't we all
<jrib> ubotu: tell chable about java
<L0cKd0wN> im totally thrown by it
<chable> cheers
<boink> Lockdown: root is root
<salah> is there any possibilities to get the back and forward button on the mouse to work with firefox?
<chable> ubotu is very sneaky :)
<boink> often I just "sudo su"
<jrib> ubotu: tell salah about mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is very sneaky :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Menisk> I'm looking at setting up an ubuntu server and am wondering what are the best apps to use. I'm using apache for http. What should I use for irc, ftp amd dns
<QwertyM> wow LjL's having a hard time? :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@17.107.142.159]  by LjL
<scythe128> boink that any better than sudo bash? :)
<boink> it is sudo bash
<L0cKd0wN> does sshd work outta the box?
<boink> no
<boink> apt-get install ssh
<L0cKd0wN> !?!?!
<boink> (that's for the server)
<L0cKd0wN> this box has no monitor, and I have no KVM heh
<boink> if you want to ssh out of your box, that should work (I think)
<L0cKd0wN> -1 for ubuntu lol
<jrib> yeah, ssh installs the client and server
<boink> then apt-get install ssh for the ssh server
<boink> jrib: so the client is not automagically installed?
<L0cKd0wN> yea im used to sshd being available after installation of the OS
<L0cKd0wN> and yum
<jrib> boink: it might be
<L0cKd0wN> ;)
<boink> yum = apt-get
<boink> yum is based on apt-get
<chable> jrib  i get an error
<chable> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<lupine_85> anybody with ubotu power willing to modify my url in the nvidiabeta nugget for me?
<jrib> chable: you need to enable multiverse
<chable> i think its enabled
<boink> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> chable: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<php-freak> is there anything i can instal that will make ubuntu look more like windows xp desktop, like smaller icons, and all my fonts, and everything look the same. Basically a more clearer view of everything?
<chable> it isnt
<chable> deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<chable> deb-src http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Menisk> !ubotu
<boink> php-freak: ever used kde?
<Menisk> :P
<php-freak> no
<Crescendo_> I'm trying to connect to my VNC server, and I'm getting this: ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104) - how can I fix it? I've got the right port forwarded, and an nmap of the machine shows the port as listening
<php-freak> how do i get kde
<chable> deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<chable> deb-src http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<LjL> Ubotu, tell php-freak about kde | php-freak, see the private message from Ubotu
<chable> sorry
<chable> wrong paste
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<QwertyM> php-freak, do a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chable> deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<chable> deb-src http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<php-freak> cool
<chable> those 4 sources are enabled
<jrib> chable: use pastebin
<jrib> ubotu: tell chable about multiverse
<chable> cheers
<Menisk> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<yakumo> hello i just install the ubuntu 6.10 , and i have trouble installing the Graphics Driver (NVIDIA)..
<jrib> chable: (add " multiverse" to the end of those lines with universe) basically.  But there are also security repos you may want...
<chable> thanks
<php-freak> now i just got to get this sound card working, I might have to get a new one if i can't ge this working
<protocol1> are the nvidia beta drivers better on performace?
<Tarkus> hey, im going to be buying a new LCD monitor, is widescreen better than fullscreen monitors, for graphics/illustration and 3d modeling/rendering? any suggestions?
<QwertyM> yakumo, what trouble specifically ?
<chable> i couldnt remeber where i need to add them
<php-freak> Ljl: what other cool things can i do to linux?
<chable> i think i should add another source link
<AzMoo> Can anybody recommend a good bittorrent client? I like utorrent on Windows, but I haven't been able to find anything similar for Linux.
<chable> than ro.ubuntu.com
<jerp> php-freak here is icewm with a Windows Classic theme .....  http://themes.freshmeat.net/screenshots/55565/59702/
<LjL> php-freak: ask questions that are so generic as to be totally unanswerable?
<php-freak> jerp: well I want every too look the same like my desktop to look the same like every at the top, and bottom. I just want the icons to be smaller, text better looking, and stuff to that nature
<php-freak> now if install this thing you guys just gave me can i always go back to my old desktop look?
<L0cKd0wN> AzMoo: use wine to run utorrent
<yakumo> <QwertyM>every time i use the sudo nvidia-xconfig or edit the /etc/X11/XvMCConfig to nvidia... i cant accrss my desktop only error mssg apeear that the must be sonething wrong with my /etc/x11/ configuration
<AzMoo> L0cKd0wN, good call.
<L0cKd0wN> :), i've done it
<L0cKd0wN> works beautifully
<jerp> php-freak whatever that means ;)
<yakumo> QwertyM> but when i change back the nvidia to nv using nano /etc/x11... i am able to access my desktop ..
<php-freak> if i download kde, will i be able to go back to my old desktop look?
<php-freak> jerp: thats what i was asking sorry
<L0cKd0wN> gonna detach this monitor and connect to the box
<boink> php-freak: you could try kubuntu
<yakumo> QwertyM>any idea why?
<php-freak> thats what im downloading right now is kubuntu
<L0cKd0wN> how would I get xchat? apt-get .... install xchat
<php-freak> ain't kubuntu kde?
<QwertyM> yakumo, how did you install those drivers, thro repos or envy or manual ?
<L0cKd0wN> apt-get xchat ?
<Bakefy> is there a program out there that will convert m4a to mp3?
<chable> those at ro.ubuntu.com dont have enough bandwidth
<boink> php-freak: are you using ubuntu now?
<QwertyM> mebbe they arent installed properly
<php-freak> yeyes
<e1Photon> L0cKd0wN, yea apt-get install xchat
<php-freak> I'm using ubuntu
<yakumo> <QwertyM>repos
<boink> php-freak: so you could install kubuntu
<L0cKd0wN> cool, this is gonna take gettin' used to heh
<php-freak> So basically ubuntu is the desktop im using, or would it be called gnome?
<chable> sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-systray
<L0cKd0wN> gnome php-freak
<php-freak> boink: im installing kubuntu right now
<boink> kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu desktop system
<jerp> php-freak, If I were an English teacher I'd say there is something by ways of a subject missing here; "well I want every too look the same like my desktop to look the same like every at the top"
<boink> still if that's what you want from a winow manager
<boink> if not, there are many other window managers out there
<L0cKd0wN> php-freak: gnome is the desktop manager, there are different flavors that run on the OS ubuntu, there's also KDE and XFCE which are popular
<chable> java is up
<boink> xfce is "xubuntu" :)
<L0cKd0wN> thunar > *
<jerp> get a thesaurus, the word 'every' was used twice in that sentence.
<GK> I like to get the complete ubuntu source iso - could some one give some pointer
<php-freak> L0cKd0wN, thanks for clarifying that. How can I get all the video codecs?
<boink> GK: www.ubuntu.com
<GK> no there I get only single CD image
<chable> brb
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<L0cKd0wN> when I was on fedora, I went here: http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<L0cKd0wN> for my codecs heh
<hume> hi....it seems that I have some new printing problems (photos or big pdfs wont print) - where do I turn with that?
<php-freak> I suppose im using gdm desktop right now, and need to switch to kdm
<GK> I have twin CD set - live CD and OS installation ... those CD's do not have source or any extra stuff in it
<L0cKd0wN> php-freak: if you have KDE installed you should be able to log out and switch the session upon login
<php-freak> How would I do that?
<e1Photon> there is a little icon on the bottom left of the login screen
<L0cKd0wN> Should be an option to choose the session to load, go look :P
<php-freak> This unbunti configuration came up, and asked if i wanted to use kdm, or gdm, I select kdm
<Menisk> cat xchat.exploit - | netcat server 6667
<php-freak> k
<php-freak> k cool I will its still unpacking
<Menisk> What is hat thing I just posted
<L0cKd0wN> bbiab
<minimec> Hi. Is there anybody that uses imwheel. I can't access the imwheel configuration helper ...
<Menisk> Someone keeps doing it on freenode social
<php-freak> Xen 3.03 looks cool
<GK> Even in Ubuntu download site I get only single CD image
<GK> so not sure where  to get the other CD's -
<php-freak> so with kde installed I can choose from multiple desktops
<e1Photon> php-freak, yes
<yakumo> do i need to uninstall my nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<php-freak> nice
<AzMoo> L0cKd0wN, I'm having a bit of trouble getting it to run. Did you use the ubuntu version, or get it from the winehq repositories?
<php-freak> I'm starting to like linux more everyday once I figure it out
<php-freak> just need to get my sound card working, and ill be on my way
<chable> back
<jerp> yakumo, did you find the way to get your desktop icons to vanish?
<Bakefy> what is the name of the file that lets me convert to mp3... lame something?
<hume> i have problems printing photos - pinting jobs from digikam gets cancelled or "hold" - anyonw knows what to check or where to ask (channel #cups is not very populated)
<_max_`> investigating
<yakumo> nope i just format my 6.10 upgrade and install 6.10
<boink> php-freak: kewl to hear that :)
<yakumo> and now im having touble with the nvidia
<hydrox> Hello?
<php-freak> yea, well I didn't know there was this many desktops cause i don't really like the one I got right now, but I see theres a lot more to linux then just this desktop.
<hume> php-freak, :)
<php-freak> I'll tell you what I've been having a heck of a time trying to get my sound card working
<hydrox> I had a question about a problem I'm having, if anyone minds helping out?
<php-freak> brb guys its finished unpackking
<hume> hydrox, what problem?
<GK> hello - I have posted a query on ubuntu CD - could some one give some light on that
<hydrox> hume, When I try and boot the 2.6 kernel, it just stops, i don't know how to make it output anything with verbosity, so even that will help. 2.4 kernel boots but dosen't have support for the SATA harddrive I have. I'm using an official disk, too, and it happens with every single Linux i've tryed
<hume> hydrox, whats the exact point it stops, and do you have any error msgs?
<minimec> Bakefy: http://www.mp3-converter.com/linux/index.htm
<hydrox> it decompresses fine, and when it says "booting kernel..." it just freezes, no messages
<hume> hydrox, is there any data in /var/log/syslog that tells about it, that is, where it stops booting the 2.6 kernel?
<Bakefy> minimec, you rock
<tim167> can anyone help me make a DVD from an avi ?
<hume> hydrox, ubuntu regular kernel? right architecture?
<hydrox> hume, It's booting off the CD, so i can't check any logs
<hume> hydrox, are you sure the CD is OK? Tried booting it on another machine?
<hydrox> Yeah, right architecture, i tryed both x86 and the 64bit one [my CPU supports both..well, it's ment to :P] , I've been using Linux for 3years, it's just a new computer, and a big problem with not much information :P
<hydrox> yeah, the CD is okay
<hydrox> I have about 7 Ubuntu ones, it has the same problem with my Debian ones too
<Journeyman> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 6.10, I can't see any of the orange progess bars in gnome any idea what causes that?
<hume> hydrox, you mean that the same thing happens with the computer if you boot off a debian CD with 2.6 kernel?
<hydrox> Yeah, sorrie. Cold hands so my typing is screwy and i'm not explaining well
<minimec> Journeyman: Did you change the theme?
<Journeyman> no
<yuv656> anyone know how to get twinview working?
<minimec> Journeyman: hmmm...
<yuv656> i tried 2 howtos from ubuntu forums, neither worked for me
<Journeyman> ah maybe it is a theme issue
<hume> hydrox, in that case there must be something with this particular kernel version and your computer, strange. can you try with other 2.6 kernels and see if they boot?
<LjL> psusi: if i decided to try defrag on my root partition, would having it mounted read-only suffice, or must it not be mounted at all?
<minimec> Journeyman: Well it could be, because depending on the theme you have, the colors of the progress bar is different.
<Journeyman> minimec the thing is I don't get any color
<Journeyman> nothing is there
<yuv656> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Journeyman> how would I reinstall the theme
<yakumo> bye for now got to figure out how to fix my new install 6.10
<hydrox> I don't really want to deviate from Debian/Ubuntu kernels. It's older versions of the kernel have trouble too. Old debian, latest debian, x86, 64bit, old ubuntu, new ubuntu, all the same problem, all diffurent versions of the 2.6 kernel
<minimec> Journeyman: Try to play around a little bit witih the gnome-theme-manager
<Journeyman> minimec, yeah I am, when I do other themes I can get the bar
<nubbe> is there an easy way to generate or get a list of artist, song, filename when doing an audio-cd with K3B?
<Journeyman> how can one download the theme again and reinstall it
<hume> hydrox, got to go have dinner, but I'm afraid I dont know about that. I'd try to install with 2.4-kernel and then install a  number of 2.6-kernels and check the logs
<minimec> Journeyman: Go to gnome-look.org and look for 'Human'
<Journeyman> thanks
<minimec> np
<hydrox> hume, I guess, but SATA harddrive, so I can't. Thank anyway :)
<paolo> Hi: i need that kubuntu automounts a cd-rom, after instering it: is it possible?
<hume> hydrox, what do you mean you cant? no support for sata in 2.4?
<hydrox> hume, Yeah, as far as I know, and I can't really change the 2.4 kernel if there is
<hume> hydrox, try asking in debian channel as well - must be someone else having that problem
<hume> hydrox, good luck..:)
<s0nix> Hi, im searching some who can send me a file to repair my broken system..... the file /lib/libpthread.2.4.... for 64bits system.
<hydrox> hume, Thanks bro :)
<s0nix> plz ? :P
<L0cKd0wN2> question, how do I view the status of a service
<L0cKd0wN2> in fedora, i'd do 'service sshd status'
<php-freak> guys   see http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.zimmertech.com/tutorials/linux/55/kubuntu_review_tips.php&h=440&w=550&sz=63&hl=en&start=4&tbnid=jpoTt-QhYf4b8M:&tbnh=106&tbnw=133&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dkubuntu%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN this links
<php-freak> I'm trying to get my desktop to look like that see how everything is real small, and precise which kbuntu is cool, but my text is just to large
<php-freak> icons at the bottom are to big
<defrysk> !offtopic | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nubbe> is there an easy way to generate or get a list of artist, song, filename when doing an audio-cd with K3B?
<L0cKd0wN2> anyone?
<blackflare> anyone use a usb keyboard?
<IceTox> Hey.. I downloaded Championship Manager 2007. It seems to be a .bin file. Anyone got a clue of how I can get this game working in ubuntu?
<blackflare> Im not sure if its why, but Im not getting held key presses to register
<philipp> nabend
<php-freak> this sucks my font is way to big
<blackflare> if anyone can help that would be cool, I wanna be able to hold the down arrow to scroll :(
<L0cKd0wN2> IceTox, man mount
<IceTox> ah.. so it's a matter of mounting the file than? :)
<L0cKd0wN2> php-freak, ask in the off topic channel, they don't want you asking here, heh
<defrysk> IceTox, sh blah.bin
<defrysk> IceTox, or chmod +x blah.bin and then sh blah.bin
<IceTox> aight :)
<L0cKd0wN2> anyone, how would I view the status of a service, in this case sshd ?
<salah> which version of the kernel should I have when the CPU model is "AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+"?
<reverseblade> IceTox, send an email to the manufacturer. So that they will now there are +1 linux users
<reverseblade> probably they will ignore it but still it makes sense in the long run
<reverseblade> K7
<atlef> salah : generic
<IceTox> I will do reverseblade :)
<hydrox> salah, The one that has "64" written somewhere in it, or i386 if you can't find that
<salah> atlef, hvorfor generic?
<boink> what's the ubuntu notepad called?
<reverseblade> boink, gedit
<boink> ta
<atlef> in ubuntu : all linux-images are made obsolete by the generic
<mo> how can i killall a process when it survives a killall?
<reverseblade> mo, killall -9
<boink> kill -9 -1
<boink> (huhuhhu) .. don't do that
<mo> reverseblade, thanks!
<atlef> hvis du bruker en annen distro, s er det noe annet
<blackflare> does anyone have any thoughts why my usb keyboard wont do a held keypress? It registers each key but wont keep repeating it when held down
<mo> reverseblade, what does "-9" mean?
<reverseblade> mo, man killall
<mnoir> mo: it means 'now, no nonsense'
<mo> ok, thx :)
<mnoir> only use it when absolutely needed
<psusi> generally to be avoided unless the program is hung and won't respond to the normal kill
<reverseblade> mnoir, mostly you will have to use it with wine programs
<wjbaird> hey all - don't suppose there are any metacity guru's around?
<reverseblade> wjbaird, I am an expert and the lead developer of the project
<L0cKd0wN2> how would I view the status of a service, in this case sshd ?
<reverseblade> wjbaird, kidding of course
<protocol1> is there a way I can increase my swap size
<reverseblade> L0cKd0wN, pgrep sshd , ps aux |grep sshd or ps -ef | grep sshd
<LjL> !no | atlef
<ubotu> atlef: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<defrysk> L0cKd0wN, not sure but you could try saidar
<L0cKd0wN2> ah
<defrysk> !saidar
<reverseblade> protocol1, unmount it resize the partition re mount it
<ubotu> saidar: curses-based program which displays live system statistics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 100 kB
<atlef> i know
<L0cKd0wN2> so no 'service' in ubuntu?
<protocol1> I mean virtual memory
<L0cKd0wN2> like service sshd status
<L0cKd0wN2> ;(
<mo> mnoir, thank you. i needed it because java needed 196% cpu (searching for null) ;)
<LjL> psusi, ping
<reverseblade> L0cKd0wN, serivces are a called daemons in linux sshd is a daemon.
<wjbaird> I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 on the weekend, and I'm getting weird xinerama behavior with metacity --- it won't let me drag windows completely off my primary display...  I've switched to xfwm4 temporarily, but I'd rather figure out how to fix metacity.   It was working fine in 6.06...
<L0cKd0wN2> reverseblade, ok thx, i've been raised on fedora, need to break some habits apparently
<reverseblade> L0cKd0wN, you can inspect them by System > Adminis... > services
<mnoir> j /#metacity
<mnoir> sorry :)
<defrysk>  /j #blah
<IceTox> icetox@Angelica:~/Championship.Manager.2007-RELOADED[www.moviex.info] $ chmod +x rld-cmk7.bin
<IceTox> icetox@Angelica:~/Championship.Manager.2007-RELOADED[www.moviex.info] $ sh rld-cmk7.bin
<IceTox> rld-cmk7.bin: rld-cmk7.bin: cannot execute binary file
<reverseblade> nickserv identify s0L@r1s
<reverseblade> lke ths
<reverseblade> hehe
<wjbaird> mnoir --- given that the problem was caused by an ubuntu upgrade, I wanted to start here...
<L0cKd0wN2> IceTox, http://rafb.net/paste
<psusi> LjL: pong
<LjL> psusi: if i decided to try defrag on my root partition, would having it mounted read-only suffice, or must it not be mounted at all?
<naxx> ##unavailable
<IceTox> yeah, sorry about that L0cKd0wN :)
<psusi> LjL: it must not be mounted at all
<L0cKd0wN2> :P
<ThePub> wjbaird: xserver driver?  any other apparent issues?  do you see the window appear on the other screen?
<psusi> LjL: think about it... defrag is moving stuff around out from under the kernel... it would get very pissed off when things arne't where it expects them to be
<Al-Daja> how can i configure an wireless internet?
<wjbaird> ThePub: I don't think it's an X issue - using xfwm4 everything seems fine...
<LjL> psusi: that was why i asked in the first place. on the other hand, you have other filesystems such as NTFS that can even be defragmented online, with everything mounted r/w, so the question kind of made sense to me ;-)
<ThePub> wjbaird: ok, great.  hope you can fix it.
<IceTox> defrysk: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ChCiZL90.html <-- Can you please have a looka t this? :)
<psusi> LjL: that isn't done by directly manipulating blocks... the filesystem supports ioctls to move the files around
<Al-Daja> how can i configure an wireless internet?
<reverseblade> !wireless | Al-Daja
<ubotu> Al-Daja: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<defrysk> IceTox, it only works on windows
<Abd_Samy> hello all
<boink> Al-Daja: you mean your wireless card?
<psusi> LjL: so the filesystem moves the blocks when it is good and ready, and knows where they are at all times... of course, this slows things down and bloats the filesystem code...
<Abd_Samy> guys can anyone tell me how i can install ubuntu from a hard disk
<Al-Daja> wireless usb linked to a router linked to a modem to be more specific boink
<boink> depends on which usb-think you have there.
<psusi> Abd_Samy: from a hard disk?
<Abd_Samy> yeah
<boink> not all wireless cards work with the linux kernel
<Al-Daja> boink define
<Al-Daja> smc heard about?
<boink> which chip does your usb-thing have?
<LjL> psusi: which wouldn't matter to much if the FS were in userland *cough* anyway, offtopic discussions aside - i'm also interested in knowing (in plaintext) what you had to do in order to make defrag ext3 compatible
<boink> smc ... that's Chinese.
<reverseblade> boink, but there is always ndiswrapper for rescuing
<boink> I've used their routers before
<boink> sure
<cyberjunkie> hahaha IceTox
<IceTox> defrysk: that sucks - doesn't it? :| You sure I cannot make it through using wine? =)
<psusi> LjL: see the changelog
<defrysk> IceTox, dunno google for it if its possible
<cyberjunkie> wait is that sarcasm!
<Abd_Samy> how can i do that
<eichi> hello, how can i change the manpage language in ubuntu?
<pos69sum> hi
<Al-Daja> boink any idea?
<IceTox> cyberjunkie: if you reffered to me, I did not mean to be sarcastic at all..
<pos69sum> i went from dapper to edgy - and now i can't run update-manager.  when i start it up, i get various python errors.
<LjL> eichi: uhm, i'm not sure the manpages are very translated...
<reverseblade> eichi, uh oh, AFAIK you cant
<pos69sum> i've tried reinstalling it and ubuntu-desktop via synaptic, but that doesn't work
<cyberjunkie> isnt that a cd image, how do you expect it to run like that :P
<psusi> LjL: basically I just shut off the patch that was in there that specifically refused to work on ext3... and made another patch to fix a bug that caused it to hose up the journal inode ( and any other reserved inodes )
<eichi> reverseblade: realy?
<Abd_Samy> how i can install ubuntu from HARD-DESK
<Bollinger> can someone tell me how update-java-alternatives determines the list of java VMs installed? (I looked at the script and dont understant)
<reverseblade> pos69sum, unfortunately some issues reported with that upgrade process
<psusi> Abd_Samy: what do you mean?
<pos69sum> so, does this mean i should reinstall?  or should i wait for a patch
<reverseblade> eichi, yes, but you can have your help pages translated. man is technical
<IceTox> cyberjunkie: because I'm a newbie and tried what I was told to do :/
<eichi> reverseblade: how?
<cyberjunkie> ah :< you use windwos usually i guess.. .bin / .iso / .nrg etc etc :P
<reverseblade> pos69sum, dig it, may be there is a solution for it. But if not, don't be surprised
<cyberjunkie> you know what im saying right?
<atlef> IceTox : so you were told to steal cm07, and come here for help?
<mahdi> hi, could anybody help me plz? I'm running feisty and when i hibernate/suspend and then resume i get only a blank screen... what could b wrong? The suspend/hibernate procedures seems to b right, resuming is what i think is wrong
<reverseblade> !fiesty | mahdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pos69sum> i have been looking for a day now.  i've posted on the forums too, nothing.
<Abd_Samy> i have ubuntu edgy cd in my hard okay and i havnt CD-Rom to put it there coz that i wanna know how i can install ubuntu direct from hard-disk
<Al-Daja> any way to i know what are the wireless usb compatible to ubuntu?
<reverseblade> mahdi, try #ubuntu+1
<reverseblade> Al-Daja, google
<eichi> reverseblade: I mean the --help textes ;) because for examle adduser --help is very bad in german, my friend likes to prefer english then
<mahdi> reverseblade:  ok. Tkz
<psusi> Abd_Samy: are you currently running windows on the hard disk?
<Abd_Samy> yeah
<psusi> Abd_Samy: if so, then you can't... you have to boot from the cd
<eichi> Abd_Samy: there is no wy i think
<IceTox> lol atlef.. As I have the real copy on a cd at home, I'm not sure I'm doing that much illegal. This is just my work computer and I wanted to play some cm tonight. that's all :)
<reverseblade> eichi, contact the translators then. I don't know
<L0cKd0wN2> network installation...
<reverseblade> eichi, AFAIK man pages have no translations
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Abd_Samy> but i think i read i can do that but i dont remember where i read it
<mahdi> reverseblade: i had this problem with edgy too
<atlef> IceTox : ok, but it said RELOADED at the end.............
<atlef> IceTox : so
<Abd_Samy> by the way thank u
<DouchePirate> 	x)
<LjL> psusi: so again, if i tried it on a real partition such as my root partition, is there anything you'd be specifically interested in having me check out?
<reverseblade> mahdi, then re ask your question as if it happens in edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66-189-225-160.dhcp.wrbg.mo.charter.com]  by LjL
<Zoohouse> I having a little problem removing a key from gpg.. Here is what I am doing with the the error message: http://www.shortText.com/3hy31
<Zoohouse> 
<mahdi> hi, could anybody help me plz? I'm running edgy and when i hibernate/suspend and then resume i get only a blank screen... what could b wrong? The suspend/hibernate procedures seems to b right, resuming is what i think is wrong.
<Abd_Samy> i'll searching now if i found it i'll tell u
<psusi> LjL: other than it NOT eating your filesystem for lunch? ;)
<Abd_Samy> thanx
<eichi> reverseblade: i dont mean the manpages..i want so change the application language then
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hydrox> Abd_Samy, Hey, I know
<Abd_Samy> really how
<Abd_Samy> >
<reverseblade> mahdi, this is a hardware specific issue. Search the forums and google, if some one with the same hardware succeded with the hibernate.
<hydrox> Abd_Samy, If you use VMware to install from the ISO image, in a virtual machine, and then DD that image to a harddrive partition, it should work
<IceTox> atlas: yes, it does, but I do have the bought version as well.
<reverseblade> eichi, you can do it while you are loggin in. In the splash screen there's a options thing. I think you can set the language from there
<atlef> IceTox : ok
<LjL> psusi: yeah, other than that. i suppose i'm going to check that one by doing a "find / some-options-to-print-all-file-attributes" and a full run of md5sum before and after the defrag
<L0cKd0wN2> if he has another box with a cd drive, he could also do a network installation, but he'll need to build a small LAN for that
<psusi> LjL: that would be good... as well as a fsck -f before and after the defrag
<Abd_Samy> okay
<Abd_Samy> thanx i'll try it
<L0cKd0wN2> just an idea Abd_Samy  ;)
<LjL> psusi: but besides that, i can time the defrag, and perhaps do some before/after benchmarking as well, possibly in a smarter way than just timing the md5sum time
<atlef> IceTox : i can't help you anyway, don't know wine at all
<hydrox> Abd_Samy, Same here, but it shoulden't take longer than about 10 minutes of interaction to do
<Abd_Samy> <hydrox> thanx
<psusi> LjL: also you might play with the buffer parameter to use more ram... could speed it up
<psusi> LjL: it used to use only 2 MB of ram ( it was written when a 4 MB machine was a beast )... I boosted it to 32 MB... more could be better
<sercik_> can you read me?
<LjL> psusi: i also assume the fragmentation data before running defrag would be useful to know. so is there something i might run to get some interesting data besides defrag itself with the relevant show-me-the-fragmentation-data option?
<Abd_Samy> loool i'll try hydrox
<LjL> sercik_: no
<hydrox> Abd_Samy, Awesome, tell me how it goes :)
<sercik_> i have configured kopete
<Abd_Samy> okay
<patrick_king> !!mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sercik_> hi to all!
<jorgp> anyone else experiencing firefox crashing sometimes? mine has crashed 5 times this week
<reverseblade> jorgp, no, not at all
<Xaice>  datei generieren die genau 1gb gro ist
<LjL> !de | Xaice
<ubotu> Xaice: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<psusi> LjL: fsck gives a general fragmentation report... the package also contains a program called frag that checks a specific file for its fragmentation
<The-Compiler> Hello
<M3G4crux> can anyone boot ubuntu with a resolution of 1920x1200?? I have tried to pass the boot parameter vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1920x1200-32 but its not working
<M3G4crux> in the console of course
<ismail> hi all
<BlackHawk> hi
<The-Compiler> Hi
<reverseblade> hi
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ismail> how is everyone doing?
<M3G4crux> in fact I have tried many resolutions .. unsucessefully
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, I am running 1680 x 1050
<M3G4crux> ok let me take note of your boot parameter line please
<pos69sum> are you able to post to ubuntu-users from gmail?
<blackflare> damnit. tvtime was working perfectly, I rebooted and now it says "format unsupported by creative nx" cannot open capture device /dev/video0
<pos69sum> i have submitted a couple emails and it looks like they are never posted
<M3G4crux> can you tell it to me reverseblade
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, no, I am gonna leave now sorry
<M3G4crux> just tell me if you used vga or vesafb in the boot
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, what boot parameter anyway? I am have installed it standard way and never touched anything
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, how to check it ?
<ismail> guys im going to buy a vedeo card with in the next few days and im wondering whats the most compatible card i can get?
<ismail> any ideas?
<M3G4crux> grep 1680x1050 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<L0cKd0wN2> anything nvidia pretty much
<ismail> hmmm
<sercik_> ciao
<ismail> would the nvidia fx400 128mb work well with beryl?
<L0cKd0wN2> support under linux tends to be better versus ati, but that's an off-topic question ;)
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, nothing
<M3G4crux> grep video or grep vga will do
<M3G4crux> in the same file
<L0cKd0wN2> haven't used beryl, let alone under ubuntu, so I can't say
<Journeyman> how do I change the icon in the applications menu
<ismail> im looking at the fx400 and the fx5200 cause it mentions that that it supports open gl
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, ok checking it
<M3G4crux> thank you so much reverseblade
<L0cKd0wN2> ismail, if I were you, i'd wait on purchasing a card, and wait for dx10 support.... but that's me
<ismail> directx 10...
<M3G4crux> ismail, wow that has to be nice
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, nothing at all
<M3G4crux> huh weird
<L0cKd0wN2> and this old 600mhz box im on, supports opengl... that should be pretty much standard
<M3G4crux> grep root
<ismail> hmmm i dont play games lockdown2
<reverseblade> sorry  I have to quit
<M3G4crux> ok thx anyway
<reverseblade> it spit some output regarding my kernel
<M3G4crux> yes the boot parameters
<M3G4crux> for the kernels you ahve
<ismail> and from what i hear there wont be dx10 games for quite some time
<patrick_king> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<M3G4crux> I bet it wont take so long
<blackflare> does anyone here use tvtime?
<L0cKd0wN2> up2u ;)
<M3G4crux> that says nothing about resolutions :(
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro single, thats it
<reverseblade> no
<ismail> the fx5200 is dirt cheep here something like 20$
<M3G4crux> thx reverseblade
<pos69sum> are you able to post to ubuntu-users from gmail?  my mails aren't going thru
* Formula1 saw an AMD64x2 for 500 bux the other day and was thinking whoa...
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, AFAIK it shouldn't resolution is set in xorg, are you talking for console ?
<L0cKd0wN2> ismail, yea i have a nvidia 6100 chipset
<M3G4crux> yes for console
<L0cKd0wN2> runs fine
<L0cKd0wN2> tackles 720p 1080i like a champ
<M3G4crux> my console sucks, really low resolution and I dont like it that way
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, ah sorry I got it wrong.
<M3G4crux> dont worry reverseblade
<M3G4crux> I appreciate anyway
<reverseblade> M3G4crux, try #linux
<ismail> hmmm oki and get the nvidia support i just download the nvidia packeges from the repo?
<M3G4crux> ok, thx
<nn> regarding yesterday's question about linux equivilent of splice mounts, it's called 'bind' or in my case rbind
<ismail> or will i need extra config in the terminal?
<L0cKd0wN2> ismail, there are packages available, but it might take some config
<L0cKd0wN2> it's linux... sometimes you gotta tinker and config... lol
<ismail> hmmm ok i guess i'lljust read the wiki in ubuntu
<L0cKd0wN2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<L0cKd0wN2> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<L0cKd0wN2> there ya go ;)
<ismail> ok 2 more quick questions
<L0cKd0wN2> and you can always edit xorg
<ismail> how in gods name do u install lime wire
<L0cKd0wN2> and why the hell am i giving advice, i've been using ubuntu for an hour.... lol
<ismail> its giving me headachs
<ismail> i'v installed java 5
<L0cKd0wN2> what is lime wire?
<ismail> i'v converted the rpm to .deb
<ismail> it refuses to start
<ismail> lockdown2: its like amule and gtk-guntella
<L0cKd0wN2> i still have to read the man pages concerning the debian based packaging system, can't help ya
<L0cKd0wN2> honest to god, been using this OS for an hour... heh
<nubbe> is there an app or functionality that pipes copied text to a new line in a specified file, or something close?
<pos69sum> are you able to post to ubuntu-users from gmail?  my mails aren't going thru
<L0cKd0wN2> nubbe, example?
<Journeyman> hmm
<tenshu> hi all
<The_Compiler> Hi
<yuv656> i enabled twinview and now i cant lock my screen, what should i do to fix this?
<Journeyman> In certain themes I can't see the progress bar
<surface> exit
<ismail> nubble: try klipper
<nubbe> L0cKd0wN, I want to copy text and have each snippet appear in a specified file on a new line
<pablo> hi, which are ubuntu recommended system requirements?
<tenshu> I'm looking for a Point Of Sale management software for a small shop. Is anyone tries one and would recommand it
<soppman> yo
<soppman> how do i start another x server?
<chable> how do i disable warnings ?
<nubbe> L0cKd0wN, I'd also like to turn it off when I don't need it :)
<ubun> how do you run 'identd' with irssi?
<Journeyman> install oidentd
<chable> brb
<L0cKd0wN2> nubbe, sounds like something you'll need to code
<L0cKd0wN2> nothing like that exists to my knowledge
<pablo> hi, which are ubuntu recommended system requirements?
<nn> ubun: apt-get install slidentd
<L0cKd0wN2> how's ur C? :P
<ismail> tenshu: try grisbi
<pos69sum> after an update to edgy, i can't run update-manager.  i get python errors.  i've tried to reinstall update-manager via synaptic, didn't fix it.
<pos69sum> should i try to clear my package db?
<nubbe> L0cKd0wN, I was hoping something like tomboy or such, not good enough :( ...
<ubun> well which identd is it :P oidentd or slidentd
<nn> tenshu: I write POS software, but its very not cheap...
<tenshu> ismail: grisbi is for accounting i'm looking for something wich could handle a cashier and a small stock
<L0cKd0wN2> nubbe, yea but you want functionality that interacts with the GUI, you'll need to use the gtk probably to achieve what you want
<ubun> piece of s software?
<ubun> me too
<nn> point of sale
<ismail> ooooow
<ismail> oki
<ismail> sorry
<tenshu> nn: whats the name?
<ubun> oh, then not me too :p
<LjL> psusi: so how does this sound? time fsck -f -v ; time ls -Ral > ls-before.out ; time md5deep -r > md5-before.out ; frag > frag.out ; time defrag -r -n -v ; time defrag -n -v ; time fsck -f -v ; time ls -Ral >ls-after.out ; time md5deep -r > md5-after.out ; diff ls-before.out ls-after.out ; diff md5-before.out mf5-after.out
<nn> tenshu: kewiPOS is our software, but it's honestly very overpriced
<MystaMax> is samba the solution I'm looking for if I want to back up a ubuntu-server directly to a windows server??
<nubbe> L0cKd0wN, would be fine if it works with nano or some other text-only editor
<tenshu> thanks nn, nobody knows a cheap/free POS manager?
<cld2> is it possible to rotate one of my desktops in gnome?
<ExxKA> MystaMax why not do it through ftp?
<kane77> hi all
<ExxKA> hey kane77
<kane77> how do I turn on the wlan on laptop in ubuntu??
<MystaMax> ExxKA, theres no ftp server on the windows server. I'm limited to win shares.
<MystaMax> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<L0cKd0wN2> nubbe, well when you select code in the terminal, that data goes into a memory block, you could probably use bash scripting to access that memory block, then write some routines to store in a file name you create
<nn> MystaMax: ftp server on the linux box :P
<nubbe> L0cKd0wN, I heard emacs does everything... ;)
<L0cKd0wN2> nubbe, going terminal only definitely reduces complexity
<ubun> !python
<Narada> guys; i just installed java6 but how do i get update-alternatives to notice that there is a new java?
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ExxKA> MystaMax, okay.. It's just that i don't believe samba has resume support, and did you consider what file system you are using on the m$?
<nn> MystaMax: my recommendation is just do a tar of the ubuntu box and pull it via ftp to windows
<ExxKA> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<blackflare> if Im unable to rmmod bttv becase bt878 is in use, how do I stop bt878?
<ColonelZarkawi> greetings ubuntu citizens
<ExxKA> !rubyonrails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubyonrails - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nubbe> L0cKd0wN, thanks anyway, I'll do some looking, then we'll see  :)
<ExxKA> !rails
<nn> MystaMax: or even http, anything that can resume
<ubotu> rails: MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1 (edgy), package size 1734 kB, installed size 12920 kB
<nubbe> bye
<L0cKd0wN2> nubbe, hehe np, sounds kinda like fun, cya
<nn> MystaMax: of course, if you use samba anyways, you can set it all up so that the tarball is stored directly on a share on the doze box
<ubun> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<MystaMax> ExxKA, I'll be using ntfs. i really just need the /var/www/ directory and my mysql dbs. I'm not familiar with resume
<L0cKd0wN2> enough with the bot!
<L0cKd0wN2> geez!
<boink> I couldn't get mongrel installed on ubuntu dapper
<MystaMax> nn, thats what i'm trying to do
<L0cKd0wN2> google ffs
<MystaMax> nn, tar the directory and then just copy to a winbox and have it backed up by BackupExec
<ExxKA> MystaMax, resume just means that if a problem occurs with the transfer, the protocol know it should pick up where it left, and not start the transfer over
<welly> hey all.. is it possible to do a network install of ubuntu 6.10?
<MystaMax> ExxKA, ahh I gotcha
<ismail> man there is alot to learn in debian
<L0cKd0wN2> welly, yes
<ismail> its fun
<ubun> learning never ends
<ismail> wellin windows xp it ended a long time ago for me
<Patr|ck> anyone got a usb dvb-t ?
<Patr|ck> it only comes with shitdows software, can anyone recommend any linux soft?
<ismail> dvb?
<Patr|ck> digital reciever
<Patr|ck> for tv.
<welly> L0cKd0wN, hmm.. want to install it from an os x machine, can't seem to find much info about doing that
<ismail> ooow
<ismail> i had a pci lifeview
<MystaMax> ExxKA, nn, so would setting up samba and using rsync work? doesn't rsync support resume?
<ismail> it worked like a charm in suse
<nn> MystaMax: mount the smb share from windows someplace, tar jcvf /path/to/share/backup-$(date +%Y%m%d-%H%m).tar.bz2 /var/www /your-backup-of-dbs
<Patr|ck> ismail: what was the software you used?
<ismail> havent tried it in ubuntu
<nn> MystaMax: isn't an rsync server
<Xzyx987X> hey, how do you manually add a service to gnome's service manager?
<leny> Patr|ck: I have a Hauppauge Win-TV HVR 900 USN running on Edgy with gxine and xine-lib recompiled at latest levels
<L0cKd0wN2> welly, you'll need ftp, http, and dhcp server, and obviously a copy of the ubuntu installation .iso
<ismail> patric. i cant remember it was just called tv i got it off the suse repo
<welly> L0cKd0wN, ok.. i shouuld have all that
<Patr|ck> ok, thx
<sivik-sleep> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<atlef> can i use samba with vmwareplayer
<ismail> but the rule in suse is as i remember is that usb periferals work better than pci
<MystaMax> nn, I have virtual machine ready to become a mediator. it'll serve as the rsync server for the production web server, and have samba setup with a mounted windows share? Does that sound good?
<L0cKd0wN2> welly: well if you don't it's apt-get install tftpd-hpa apache2 dhcp3-server
<sivik-sleep> how do i add a printer via mozilla
<kasper1990> Hej Guys
<biotrox> hey all
<MystaMax> hi
<biotrox> i've been using ubuntu for 3 days now
<kasper1990> cool :D
<biotrox> linuxmint bea
<sivik-sleep> how do i add a printer via firefox
<kasper1990> so ur happy with it?
<ubun> 3 begets 365
<biotrox> sivik sleep | http://localhost:631
<MystaMax> sivik-sleep, do you want to just print from FireFox?
<nn> MystaMax: just use samba
<citriz> i have a question. Every time i connect my iPod, Rhythmbox media player launches.. . is there a way to stop this? I dont want to use rhythm box...
<sivik-sleep> MystaMax, yes, but i'm not using kde normal gnome and last time i added a printer, i did it from firefox
<nn> MystaMax: tar it directly to the windows share
<biotrox> !linuxmint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MystaMax> sivik-sleep, hmmm I'm not sure, did you see biotrox's response?
<citriz> i have a question. Every time i connect my iPod, Rhythmbox media player launches.. . is there a way to stop this? I dont want to use rhythm box...
<kasper1990> Hi I was wondering If anyone knows a way to add a virtual PDF printer so everywhere in Ubuntu where it is possible to print out on paper, it is also possible to save as a PDF? This is possible natively when using OS X, and can be done with PDFCreator for Windows, but I haven't found out how to do so in Linux yet.
<sharperguy> ok, why has amarok suddenly lost  all its settings?
<kasper1990> Anyone knows the solution for my question?
<Diz7> After installing compiz as shown in ubuntuguide.org, keys like F12, Ctrl-Alt-Left and other shortcuts don't work (only Alt-Tab works). How do I fix it?
<MystaMax> nn, thanks for the input
<ismail> how do i get jave 1.5
<L0cKd0wN2> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
* AlexC_ is not a happy bunny
<AlexC_> I've recently just purchased the Abit AW9D Motherboard after my previous Abit AB9 ment that I could not install Ubuntu due to JMicron problems
<Xzyx987X> doesn't anyone know how to add services to gnome's service manager? I've been looking for a way to do this for nearly a wekk now...
<AlexC_> I've read reviews of the Abit AW9D and have found people usign Linux on it - Yet I _still_ can not install Ubuntu
<leny> citriz: Its specified in System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<AlexC_> It says it can not find the CD-Drive ( trying the Alternative installer ) - I have an IDE CD Drive which is master,
<AlexC_> and 1 SATA hard drive,
<AlexC_> the Desktop installer just locks up while loading up
<sharperguy> I have lost my collection and my podcast list on amarok, the cache and podcast files are still in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<AlexC_> Please would someone help me - I don't want to waste 150 on something I brought so I could use Linux, to then find out it still wont work.
<Crescendo_> I'm trying to connect to my VNC server, and I'm getting this: ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104) - how can I fix it? I've got the right port forwarded, and an nmap of the machine shows the port as listening
<cntb> AlexC_, is it a new laptop ?
<biotrox> I like to order some DVD repositories for edgy... i'm in indonesia
<nn> AlexC_: hrmm
<AlexC_> cntb: no - it's a desktop PC
<biotrox> from where must i order it..?
<blackflare> how do I compile source code ? :/
<biotrox> any link..?
<Xzyx987X> is there a way to add keyboard shortcuts to gnome to lauch a command?
<AlexC_> cntb: I've just now replaced my motherboard from an Abit AB9 which had issues with JMicron, with a Abit AW9D
<blackflare> I need this webcam driver and its only available as source
<cntb> I think you will finally succeed
<biotrox> balckfare | read README/INSTALL file
<cntb> why stick to abit ?
<blackflare> ok
<AlexC_> I have managed to sort of install Arch Linux - but I have no install guides for it - but that's given me hope that I know Linux _will_ install
<AlexC_> Just Ubuntu fails to find my CD Drive
<AlexC_> says I have to load extra CD modules, but I tried all of them and non worked
<KenSentMe> I try to run the command sysinfo, but i get this error: *** stack smashing detected ***: sysinfo terminated. Anyone know a solution or another way to get system info?
<cntb> install disk boots ? AlexC_ ?
<AlexC_> cntb: the Alternate does, but the Desktop CD just locks up when loading ( the progress bar stops )
<ubun> what kind of system info? uname, /proc/*
<AlexC_> cntb: it also locks up if I go "check CD for defects" ( or what ever it is )
<cntb> then it is pure hardware problem
<cntb> CD drive is not expensive . also clean it
<AlexC_> cntb: I'm going to see if I can find an old CD Drive around somewhere
<ismail> try usin a live cd
<cntb> relianle hardware is essential
<AlexC_> cntb: I just pray to god it works! I hope I havn't wasted 150 for something that wont work =(
<ubun> did you buy it on ebay?
<ubun> my router arrived DOA :(
<cntb> 150 was for MB CPU MEM ?
<ismail> buy what
<ismail> ?
<AlexC_> cntb: no - jsut the motherboard,
<kasper1990> exit
<cntb> OK
<AlexC_> I brought the motherboard because my old one, Abit AB9 would not let me install Ubuntu ( JMicron problems ) ubun - no, from an online store I always buy from
<cntb> AlexC_,  is it warranty replacemnet ? no new buy is covered by 3 yrs warranty right ?
<ismail> whats an abit?
<cntb> not a big problem AlexC_ . see ?
<AlexC_> cntb: hum? I don't understand
<AlexC_> I can't send my Abit AB9 back because there is nothing wrong with it
<wedemandoblivion> hey, I just started with ubuntu, and I can't figure out if there's a way to force quit troublesome applications. can anyone help me out?
<AlexC_> instead I am going to sell my Abit AB9 and I have just brought a Abit AW9D
<cntb> your MB must have its 3yrs warranty
<AlexC_> cntb: it most probably does, but there is nothing wrong with my motherboard - so they wont except it
<cntb> exactly my point AlexC_ . pls stop complaining about  150 wasted
<ismail> AlwxC: wjays an Abit A89
<cntb> find your problem and be happy
<ismail> whats
<AlexC_> cntb: I'm not understanding
<cntb> your new board does not seem to be the problem. period
<AlexC_> I sure hope not :P
<cntb> ok you are losing me here
<cntb> good luck
<votum76> anyone know of a application to lock the intel speedstep at the highest speed
<votum76> in edgy
<Samus_Aran> how do I stop Ubuntu from rotating my logs all the time ?
<Samus_Aran> I just want them to sit there and get larger.
<Rookie_> logrotate
<rm_you> Does anyone know where the settings are for changing the way certain windows are decorated in Gnome?
<Samus_Aran> Rookie_: logrotate is what rotates them.  I want it to stop
<atlef> AlexC_ : tried different bootparameters?
<AlexC_> atlef: how do I do that?
<Samus_Aran> rm_you: why only certain windows ?
<ismail> look in the themes menue
<rm_you> Samus_Aran: I need to disable decorations on a window so it looks fullscreen when maximized
<ubu>  ubuntu-se-mote
<rm_you> Samus_Aran: I know I did it before using pattern matching and I remember what the settings page looked like, I just dont remember how to get there
<kane77> how do i turn on wlan on a laptop??
<Samus_Aran> rm_you: ah.  I use ICEWM here, and I just go Alt+Enter to fullscreen any app (remove its decorations).  I don't know anything about doing such in Gnome, though, sorry
<atlef> AlexC_ : hit F6 at fhe boot prompt, when you boot the cd/dvd and append noapic to the end of that line
<dinamizador> hola
<AlexC_> atlef: noapic ... ok, let me go try that!
<atlef> AlexC_ : just an example
<AlexC_> atlef: are there any others I could try?
<leny> kane77: There wlan pointers in the document https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<Crescendo_> I'm trying to connect to my VNC server, and I'm getting this: ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104) - how can I fix it? I've got the right port forwarded, and an nmap of the machine shows the port as listening
<atlef> AlexC_ : one sec
<AlexC_> ok
<Samus_Aran> Crescendo_: can you connect to it from localhost ?
<Crescendo_> Samus_Aran, I think F11 fullscreens most apps.
<Crescendo_> Samus_Aran, I'm not sure, I'm sshing into it.
<Samus_Aran> Crescendo_: and which VNC server are you using ?
<WizCraker> i'm trying to compile something and it keeps giving me an error of no Terminal Library found:  You need to install a terminal library.  which terminal library do I install?
<Crescendo_> Samus_Aran, whatever was in the repositories.  I'll have to check.
<Samus_Aran> Crescendo_: if you're SSHing from a computer with X, then use ssh -X and then just do the command: vncviewer localhost:0
<Samus_Aran> Crescendo_: for example there is x11vnc which uses the real VNC server, TightVNC that offers better compression, and that standard AT&T VNC server which is pretty basic
<Samus_Aran> er, real X11 server
<CarlFK> what do I apt-get install to get http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/python/python2.5  ?
<Samus_Aran> (like the Win32 version of VNC)
<Samus_Aran> CarlFK: are you on Edgy ?
<Crescendo_> Samus_Aran, vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<Crescendo_> Unable to connect to VNC server
<CarlFK> Samus_Aran: yes
<neruatix> is aptitude the new loud?
<Samus_Aran> CarlFK: then it should just be: apt-get install python
<Samus_Aran> neruatix: the new loud ?
* Samus_Aran likes aptitude
<Samus_Aran> though I find the interface has gotten worse over time
<OmegaMan03> Hi, Edgy Eft, I changed my samba -> open with to application/x-desktop and I can't seem to change it back.  I looked in /usr/share/applications and found nothing
<CarlFK> Samus_Aran: that got me Python 2.4.3
<neruatix> shall i use aptitude instead of apt-get ? *
<AlexC_> atlef: I shall go try that, if it doesn't work I'll be back
<Winball> So, I bought a new Ati gfx card. But ubuntu can't boot right because it's installed nvidia drivers. Now im on my old gfxcard. How can I remove the nvidia driver and install ati drivers?
<M0E^lnx> is there a way to choose between grub and LILO during the edgy install?
<atlef> AlexC_ : ok
<Samus_Aran> CarlFK: perhaps "apt-get install python2.5", though I only see documentation for python2.5 on my apt-cache search
<leny> CarlFK: Aptitude shows a package python2.5 try sudo apt-get install python2.5
<dfwlinuxguy> winball...use synaptic to search for fglrx and install that
<Samus_Aran> CarlFK: oh wait, it is there.  so just add the 2.5
<dfwlinuxguy> then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Winball> dfwlinuxguy will that remove the nvidia drivers?
<Dial_tone> you don't have to uninstall the nvidia driver
<Dial_tone> just install ati and make sure that it's in xorg.conf
<CarlFK> Winball: how did you install the nvidia driver ?
<dfwlinuxguy> choose fglrx instead of ati
<Winball> I guess with automatix
<CarlFK> E: Couldn't find package python2.5
<CarlFK>  apt-cache search python2.5 = nothing
<Samus_Aran> Crescendo_: well stop the VNC server and run it from an active SSH session so you can see the messages that appear as you connect, and as it starts up.  it is probably misconfigured
<Winball> It seems like the xserver-xorg-video-ati package is installed
<dfwlinuxguy> I just installed xgl and beryl...pretty cool effects
<dfwlinuxguy> apt-cache search python
<sparklehistory> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<OmegaMan03> Anyone know where else to look to change default applications besides /usr/share/applications?
<r3x> r3x>	someone help me outhere.i've seen this font before* can someone tell me whats the font or how'z it applyied????????
<r3x> 	<r3x>	http://rex.nonlogic.org/tmp/topo_noticias_.gif
<r3x> 	<r3x>	sure u've seen it too..on w3c etc..those small icons
<CarlFK> dfwlinuxguy: 965 hits.  want me to past them here? :)
<higir> what is the best download manager for ubuntu?
<Crescendo_> Samus_Aran, on Fedora that's "service vncserver stop" - how is it done on Ubuntu?
<Dial_tone> define 'best'
<Samus_Aran> dfwlinuxguy: do you happen to know if Beryl/XGL require Gnome to work, or if they can function in other standalone window managers like ICEWM ?
<dfwlinuxguy> for python? no..please...one second
<Samus_Aran> Crescendo_: that depends on how you started the service
<higir> mmm.. a download manager in which i can download files faster, or the one that is more popular
<CarlFK> apt-cache search python|grep 5 - no py2.5 ...
<Samus_Aran> Crescendo_: the two ways I know to do vnc servers are through [x] inetd, or manually start it with "vncserver"
<OmegaMan03> Try /etc/init.d/vncserver stop
<Samus_Aran> CarlFK: apt-get update
<dfwlinuxguy> http://ubuntufreak.blogspot.com/ has some good info on setting it up...should work with others besides gnome
<Dial_tone> gwget
<higir> pok thanks
<M0E^lnx> Samus_Aran, Beryl requires a desktop manager... (KDE, GNome, Xfce) it doesn't work with window manages (windowmaker, E17, *box)
<Vixus> Hey there, what do I do if I want to reset my password without having to login to Ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> M0E^lnx: ah, darn.  not use to me then =/
<nn> Vixus: grub or lilo?
<Vixus> grub
<M0E^lnx> can I install Lilo though?
<snype> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<snype> !page
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about page - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<M0E^lnx> where are the grub settings stored at?
<dfwlinuxguy> apt-get install python2.5 should work
<Vixus> nn: ?
<sharperguy> !C++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about C++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samus_Aran> Vixus: you could try passing the kernel the "boot=/sbin/passwd username" parameter, or boot using the LiveCD and run the command: sudo passwd username
<adaptr> M0E^lnx: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Dial_tone> M0E^lnx, menu.lst
<CarlFK> dfwlinuxguy: I am with you on the should.  but so far it isn't for me.  did it work for you?
<Vixus> Hmm, last time I had managed to enter a text mode environment by changing some boot options
<Vixus> then I mounted the filesystem...
<M0E^lnx> thanks adaptr
<CarlFK> dfwlinuxguy: does apt-cache search python2.5 'work' for you?
<leny> !python2.5
<ubotu> python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3164 kB, installed size 11744 kB
<Samus_Aran> M0E^lnx: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vixus> Well, how do I boot into textmode?
<biotrox> need to get some sleep
<pos69sum> are you able to post to ubuntu-users from gmail?  my mails aren't going thru
<biotrox> c u guys
<dfwlinuxguy> carlfk yes it does
<M0E^lnx> do I need to run anything after modifiying grub.conf? like in lilo you have to run lilo?
<pos69sum> i've tried sending mail from gmail twice
<Vixus> no
<pos69sum> no?
<dfwlinuxguy> carlfk...you might need to modify your sources
<Samus_Aran> LILO uses /etc/lilo.conf, GRUB uses /boot/grub/menu.lst, though GRUB's can be renamed any way you like
<ismail> what does that mean
<Vixus> How do I boot into textmode via grub??
<ismail> sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<nuki> why does my computer go to dos when i try to boot from live cd?
<CarlFK> oh crap... dapper - I was sshed to my laptop....
<Vixus> pos69sum: not you
<M0E^lnx> but how do I make the new changes take effect?
<CarlFK> sorry...
<Crescendo_> Alright, fixed - now why isn't my password working?
<adaptr> Vixus: edit the ubuntu startup menu while it boots and enter "single" at the end of the kernel= line to boot into single user mode - no password needed either
<Dial_tone> you don't use grub to determine the runlevel
<dfwlinuxguy> that would explain it
<Samus_Aran> Vixus: pass the kernel the parameter "3" to boot into multiuser textmode, or "1" to boot into single user mode
<pos69sum> can you email ubuntu-users from gmail?  i've sent two emails and they aren't going through
<Vixus> adaptr: thanks.
<nuki> can some one tell why does my computer go to dos when i try to boot from live cd?
<nuki> please
<OmegaMan03> Anyone know where else to look to change default applications besides /usr/share/applications?
<CarlFK> nuki: define "go to dos"
<adaptr> nuki: because you have DOS installed ?
<Dial_tone> because your cd isn't bootable?
<tonyyarusso> pos69sum: When I send messages (not gmail though) they just don't come back to my address - they make it to the list though
<Samus_Aran> nuki: the text mode isn't DOS.  most likely it either can't detect your video card, or you have more than one video card and it gets confused
<pos69sum> ok
<dfwlinuxguy> /etc/default ? exactly what are you trying to do?
<sharpfurniture> hi, i'm having issues with firefox
<Samus_Aran> I gotta go get work done.  g'day all
<nuki> my cd is bootable, and it just says that cd detected, and loads for a while, then goes to dos, to drive A:
<sharpfurniture> namely i can't change any settings
<sharpfurniture> on the bottom it says "#BrandDTD;"
<sharpfurniture> or something
<OmegaMan03> dfwlinuxguy: changed the default app for .smb shares somehow and now I can't open them
<sharpfurniture> "%brandDTD;"
<sharpfurniture> no clue what that means
<dfwlinuxguy> can you right click on the share and choose open with?
<sharpfurniture> plus i can't go to SSL sites
<OmegaMan03> I used to be able. I selected open with file browser.. and now they won't open
<nuki> my cd is bootable, and it just says that cd detected, and loads for a while, then goes to dos, to drive A: why?
<nuki> my first time using linux
<sharpfurniture> nuki, this is #ubuntu
<sharpfurniture> not windows
<sharpfurniture> nuki, there is not DOS in linux
<sharpfurniture> nor is there drive A:
<nuki> well it just goes to mr-dos or something. not ms-dos though
<GeneralZarkawi> nuki, impossible, there is no drive A in ubuntu
<ismail> is there a way to integrate java in the os
<OmegaMan03> now I can't do that... they are all Type: desktop configuration file and mime type application/x-desktop which I can't find either in /usr/share/applications
<GeneralZarkawi> nuki, impossible
<ismail> sothat it runs automatically
<nuki> it doesn't even load ubuntu
<nuki> it just stays in the boot screen
<nuki> process
<fyrestrtr> don't feed trolls please
<sharpfurniture> fyrestrtr, he's not trolling
<GeneralZarkawi> nuki, is nuki a troll?
<nuki> no, i'm a noob with ubuntu
<M0E^lnx> what's a troll?
<fyrestrtr> nuki: where did you get the cd?
<dfwlinuxguy> mine is a little flaky as well...I have to hit reload a few times until it replaces the blank icon with one that looks like a computer
<GeneralZarkawi> M0E^lnx, nuki is a troll
<fyrestrtr> !java | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sharpfurniture> so he is a troll
<sharpfurniture> wow
<sharpfurniture> that's sad
<M0E^lnx> ahh
<M0E^lnx> hehe
<fyrestrtr> my troll radar is extra sharp today :)
<sharpfurniture> M0E^lnx, a troll is someone who intentionally pisses people off
<M0E^lnx> yeah... just read the wiki
<sharpfurniture> M0E^lnx, (on IRC)
<fyrestrtr> lol there is a wiki entry for troll?
<M0E^lnx> yup
<sharpfurniture> fyrestrtr, that's become expected
<GeneralZarkawi> fyrestrtr, sure
<M0E^lnx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<GeneralZarkawi> that's right
<fyrestrtr> oh that wiki, I thought you mean the ubuntu wiki
<M0E^lnx> no...
<blackflare> how do I log in as root ? :/
<blackflare> it wont let me with change users
<M0E^lnx> you don't blackflare
<fyrestrtr> !root | blackflare
<ubotu> blackflare: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blackflare> ok...
<blackflare> so how do I change permission on a folder that says only root can?
<blackflare> I have to use the terminal?
<Drogin> hey people
<snype> what is a simple GUI programming language in linux--- similar to visual basic in W32 worlds
<tonyyarusso> !sude | blackflare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drogin> Any of you would'nt happen to know a little something about networking and routers?
<Journeyman> ...
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | blackflare
<ubotu> blackflare: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tonyyarusso> oops
<dfwlinuxguy> are you talking about a language or an IDE?
<blackflare> yes I saw that tony
<tonyyarusso> Drogin: Can you be more specific?
<tonyyarusso> blackflare: What folder do you need to mess with and why, btw?
<LjL> blackflare: first thing, are you absolutely sure you want to change those permissions?
<blackflare> whats the command to change folder priveledges? I want to extract a file in /usr/src/
<snype> well IDE
<\pub\bash0r> snype: depends on the language you want ;)
<blackflare> Im following a guide for compiling source, and it said to extract the tar there
<snype> right then both hah
<LjL> blackflare: /usr/src should remain rootland. don't change the permissions. use sudo instead.
<\pub\bash0r> snype: FreePascal/Lazarus is nice
<blackflare> ok... so how do I do that :x
<snype> okay thanks
<snype> shit i gotta run
<fyrestrtr> snype: you can use monodevelop -- its quite good.
<blackflare> I use sudo when im untarring?
<sharpfurniture> who the hell would use C#?
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: yes
<tonyyarusso> blackflare: correct
<blackflare> ah
<Journeyman> blackflare, you don't have to
<fyrestrtr> sharpfurniture: plenty of highly paid programmers.
<blackflare> darn ok, how do I do that in the terminal ? Ive been right clicking and doing extract
<sharpfurniture> fyrestrtr, it's a trashlet
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: but I'm curious, what are you doing that requires messing with /usr/src ?
<dfwlinuxguy> eclipse is a great IDE for linux
<Journeyman> oh /usr/src
<Journeyman> hmm
<blackflare> [13:21]  <blackflare> Im following a guide for compiling source, and it said to extract the tar there
<dfwlinuxguy> it has plugins for just about any language
<fyrestrtr> eclipse, komodo (non-free), monodevelop, gazpacho, idle, etc.
<DShepherd> can anyone install gnomesword on ubuntu edgy?  I get some dependeny error
<Journeyman> blackflare, you can't put it anywhere really, that is just a nice place to put your src files
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: what guide?
<blackflare> ohh
<Journeyman> i normally extract them in my home file then delete it when I am done
<blackflare> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#source
<dfwlinuxguy> omegaman03...check in ~/.gconf/ directory for that setting
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: no no no
<fyrestrtr> !kernel | blackflare
<ubotu> blackflare: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<blackflare> huh?
<nuki> ok i found out the real problem
<blackflare> Im trying to compile a driver for my webcam
<Journeyman> if he wants to compile his own kernel let him
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild to find out how to *properly* get the source.
<dfwlinuxguy> http://www.eclipse.org/
<nuki> it loads caledra dr-dos, not ubuntu. why? it's an official cd
<GeneralZarkawi> there is nothing wrong in compiling a custom kernel
<Journeyman> fyrestrtr, linux is linux he can use any instructions to do it "properly"
<fyrestrtr> there is the wrong way, the non-ubuntu way, and then the ubuntu way. Only one is guaranteed to work.
<Journeyman> you don't have to follow the ubuntu guide
<fyrestrtr> Journeyman: you'd think ;)
<Journeyman> fyrestrtr, that is so much BS
<GeneralZarkawi> fyrestrtr, what?
<blackflare> Im just trying to do whatever is simplest to get my webcam working
<GeneralZarkawi> fyrestrtr, there is nothing wrong in compiling the kernel following the instructions found in its README file
<blackflare> I found a driver that says it will work, but its just source
<fyrestrtr> Journeyman: but since he is (clearly) a newbie -- then its advisable to go with a proper ubuntu-guide.
<Journeyman> sure it probably is better
<Journeyman> and easier
<Journeyman> but don't say that he can't do it
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: are you sure its not available in the repos? Check !webcam
<Journeyman> it would be fine to use any instructions
<blackflare> I checked with synaptic and it only has source files...
<nuki> please why does my computer load caledra dr-dos, not ubuntu. why? it's an official cd
<niekie> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fyrestrtr> Journeyman: I'm just helping him out with the recommended ubuntu way, as this is an official support channel for ubuntu -- not general linux support (for that I join #linuxhelp)
<niekie> Was interested in that too, heh.
<Vixus> It didn't work, it still booted into GDM... I know what the problem is now. There's no output to the monitor but the sytem works as normal. I could login graphically even if i coldn't see anything. Still no text-mode login.
<fyrestrtr> nuki: ah, you're back.
<OmegaMan03> Thanks it was in a diff mimeinfo cache /home/jhafner/.local/share/applications
<OmegaMan03> not defaults
<nuki> unfortunately i'm back.. just need some info
<blackflare> niekie thanks
<fyrestrtr> nuki: go download an official iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/
<blackflare> this looks easier
<GeneralZarkawi> nuki, don't piss people off this time, thanks
<BenFairlesss> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to run on a higher resolution than 1024x768, I need to run it in 1280x800
<OmegaMan03> Vixus: why don't you change your graphics card drive to vesa
<fyrestrtr> BenFairlesss: first step is to install the drivers for your video card.
<dfwlinuxguy> omegaman03...so you got it working again?
<OmegaMan03> yep
<nuki> download the official iso?
<dfwlinuxguy> good
<nuki> i ordered the damn cd
<fyrestrtr> nuki: from where?
<Drogin> Anyone know how to prevent the SMC7004VBR router to fuck up at ubuntu-boot?
<nuki> from the sites
<Vixus> OmegaMan03: It's  a laptop
<OmegaMan03> file searched for changed files last day with x-destop in the text
<fyrestrtr> nuki: you didn't order it from the right place, because what you got is not a ubuntu cd.
<DShepherd> can anyone install gnomesword on ubuntu edgy?  I get some dependeny error
<nuki> well i've got the iso too
<BenFairlesss> fyrestrtr: Will it just use the same drivers as for Windoze?
<OmegaMan03> Vixes: vesa should work for every graphics card
<fyrestrtr> BenFairlesss: no, what video card do you have? Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<\pub\bash0r> Vixus: you just have to specify the amount of video memory
<nuki> ok i'll go try. sorry and thanks
<Vixus> OmegaMan03: I can't *access* the system!!!
<Vixus> \pub\bash0r: Ditto
<blackflare> whats the terminal command to open/edit a list file?
<LjL> blackflare: what's a list file?
<\pub\bash0r> Vixus: not even the console?
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: list file? There are plenty of editors -- like vi and pico
<blackflare> sources.list
<BenFairlesss> fyrestrtr: Well it's a laptop actually. I'm guessing it's just the built in graphics thingy (I'm a n00b)
<Vixus> \pub\bash0r: No, because I can't even get into textmode
<OmegaMan03> Vixus: There should be a recovery text mode option, ctrl-alt-f1 or something after you get to login window
<blackflare> I want to be able to save it so I have to use sudo to open it
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vixus> BenFairlesss: No! LOOKOUT!
<blackflare> thanks
<Vixus> :D
<LjL> !username
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<\pub\bash0r> Vixus: did you try to add the runlevel 3 to the boot line?
<fyrestrtr> BenFairlesss: the first thing you should do is check the supported laptop guide :) maybe someone has already tested it?
<Vixus> OmegaMan03: When I try that, there's  bright flash of light
<tonyyarusso> !bugs | Drogin
<ubotu> Drogin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<M0E^lnx> how do I specify which OS should boot by default in grub?
<Vixus> \pub\bash0r: Ah... runlevel
<\pub\bash0r> Vixus: then boot without usplash
<Vixus> \pub\bash0r: no one told me that...
<\pub\bash0r> they told you ;)
<BenFairlesss> Is that just on the Ubuntu support site?
<\pub\bash0r> just add "3" to the kernel options
<citriz> anyone know how to turn off an ipods auto launch of rhythmbox?
<Vixus> no someone said 3.
<\pub\bash0r> und remove "splash"
<Vixus> thanks
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: there is a 'default' line, the number after that is the default loaded os.
<Vixus> brb
<\pub\bash0r> then it should work
<Vixus> ok
<M0E^lnx> but my OS's are not numbered in menu.ls
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: it starts with 0, not 1.
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: the first entry is 0, the second entry is 1, etc.
<OmegaMan03> Thanks for the help guys
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: each 'title' line is considered an entry. The first title line is entry number 0 -- does that make sense?
<T2T> Does some one no how to mount a ntfs or have a guide or something
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs | T2T
<ubotu> T2T: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<T2T> thanks a give it a try :)
<ulysseslh> whois ubotu
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<M0E^lnx> thanks fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu | ulysseslh
<ubotu> ulysseslh: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<M0E^lnx> can someone look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy and see if that howto is really accurate?
<aeromix> what is /dev/zero good for?
<M0E^lnx> It's taking awfully long to install that ndiswrapper
<Journeyman> aeromix, making zeros
<viller> ls
<viller> ls
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: there is an entry at the official ubuntu wiki for it (although I have never had the need for it). Might be worth a look for reference.
<viller> how can I start mysql?
<Moosejaw> hey alll...any of you guys play online poker in ubuntu?
<aeromix> Journeyman: ?
<bitmvnch> howdy all, i've just done a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy on a server, and an associate says that a machine he did that on failed to boot.  i wonder if anyone else has experienced something similar, or had success recently.
<baastrup> is the any easy way to try a newer kernel?
<citriz> is anyone willing to help me with an ipod problem under linux?
<pike_> M0E^lnx: btw to autoboot just once to a different os just sudo grub-set-default 1  or whatever
<fyrestrtr> baastrup: you could compile it manually.
<M0E^lnx> well, I want to have a defined default OS to boot after 10 seconds every time
<atlef> Moosejaw : yes, expekt in vmware
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: you'd need to change /boot/grub/menu.lst and the default line for that.
<flossgeek> hi the page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnDapper for installing aiglx on dapper has a url which is dead being http://ubuntu.compiz.net/. Is there any other way i can do this?
<rajiv_nair> wat xactly is the difference between AIGLX and XGL??
<flossgeek> rajiv_nair different techs that do similiar jobs
<fyrestrtr> rajiv_nair: one is build in, the other is another X server on top of xorg. Xorg 7.1 comes with AIGLX. XGL has better support for ATI.
<id10t> anyone able to help with sed?  i need to replace ..'s in a file name with .0 ...
<fyrestrtr> flossgeek: there is a guide on compiz.net forums, just have a browse there.
<rajiv_nair> ohhk
<LjL> id10t: i.e. two periods -> one period followed by a zero?
<M0E^lnx> dang this sux
<flossgeek> rajiv_nair http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx#head-fd52c96a20634fde25954bbf95a286c823a10742 link telss u in detail of differences
<LjL> id10t: "s/\.\./\.0/g"
<rajiv_nair> thnx
<id10t> LjL, yup. lots of files...
<flossgeek> fyrestrtr: cheers
<M0E^lnx> I need a good howto...
<id10t> ljl -  echo access_log.Mon.Sep..4.04\:52\:01.EDT.2006.gz | sed s/\.\./\.0/g
<id10t> .0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0
<id10t> ljl - i think its 'cause the . can be used in a regex...
<flossgeek> http://www.compiz.net is dead
<LjL> id10t: uh... ok. doesn't say much to me - what are the original file contents?
<flossgeek> or the server is down
<_pwf_> hi
<LjL> id10t: no, i escaped it
<viller> how can I start mysql?
<id10t> ljl - got it. thought the quotes you had up there ^^ were for the actual command, not to be included in the sed command
<fyrestrtr> id10t: sed -e 's/\.\./\.0/g'
<displague> has anyone tried the new php5.2 package in feisty?
<id10t> ljl thanks!
<blackflare> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<id10t> fyrestrtr, thanks...
<displague> it prevents apache from loading even .html files
<fyrestrtr> viller: /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<displague> #0  0xb7cc5ac4 in zend_hash_internal_pointer_reset_ex () from /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<fyrestrtr> displague: #ubuntu+1 is a good place for fiesty discussions about fiesty.
<_pwf_> everytime that i try to add my mp3 collection to amarok or rythmbox the whole xorg crashes and hangs, i have to get to a manual console and kill the process, sometimes even those consoles hang, the mp3 collection is mounted via smb and is big, around 300gb, any reason for that?
<viller> fyrestrtr: I don't have a script in init.d anymore. I removed it because I didn't want mysql starting every time I start my computer
<fyrestrtr> viller: oh geez :|
<viller> ?
<viller> what geez
<fyrestrtr> viller: that's not how you do that. Next time, read the man for update-rc.d or use bum
<blackflare> hey is there a simple way to setup some programs to run every time? Like getting it to do synergyc 192.168.0.105    on startup?
<fyrestrtr> viller: for now, the easiest way would be to re-install it.
<_pwf_> !mp3 | _pwf_
<ubotu> _pwf_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: depends on when you want it to start. If when you login to gnome, then just add it to the startup program list for the session.
<blackflare> ah ok
<Trixsey> why does it take so much time packing programs for ubuntu? like.. repositories
<viller> fyrestrtr: I didn't remove the file directly. I used that update-rc.d. Now the cli says /etc/init.d/mysqld doesn't exist
<fyrestrtr> blackflare: system > preferences > session
<Stormx2> Hey all
<Trixsey> are weeks after real releases
<Trixsey> even big releases
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Um?
<atlef> M0E^lnx : have you looked here http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/
<fyrestrtr> viller: its probably /etc/init.d/mysql
<Trixsey> GAIM for isntance
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Programs don't get released for ubuntu after releases. Not official ones.
<Trixsey> I got 2.0.0b3.1
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Its called feature freeze.
<Trixsey> there is 2.0.0b5
<Trixsey> ok?
<fyrestrtr> !backports | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Stormx2> Trixsey: So why don't you take it on yourself to install beta 5? I did...
<M0E^lnx> atlef: I need a howto for the ndiswrapper setup
<M0E^lnx> I have a broadcomm chip
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: the one at the ubuntu wiki didn't work?
<atlef> M0E^lnx : sorry
<M0E^lnx> the automated setup is not doing
<blackflare> aw :/ easycam didnt work
<M0E^lnx> fyrestrtr: the automated setup in the wiki didn't
<Trixsey> what is a feature freeze? :/
<blackflare> still wont detect my camera, even though it says its compatible
<_pwf_> !ubotu | _pwf_
<ubotu> _pwf_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fyrestrtr> Trixsey: means versions of programs are frozen in order to provide better support.
<M0E^lnx> I'm looking here
<M0E^lnx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Ubuntu has a strict set of rules for what packages get though. Packaging GAIM in a reliable and bugfree state is tricky, they can't just scrap that process the moment a new version comes out a day before an ubuntu release.
<Trixsey> GAIM is buggy for me
<emilia> does anyone know if i can go full screen in vmware in just one desktop? so it doesnt take precedence over my other 4 desktops?
<Trixsey> so is Azureus
<EBAR> Does anyone know if Broadcom chips will be supported by Fiesty Fawn?
<Ash-Fox> Is there some sort of command I can use to tell X to listen on a ethernet card -- without having to restart X?
<Trixsey> even installed through synaptic
<Stormx2> Trixsey: So get a new version?
<viller> furestrtr: yes it is
<fyrestrtr> Ash-Fox: you'll have to restart X either way.
<fyrestrtr> Ash-Fox: unless you start a new instance of X on another console :)
<Trixsey> so I didn't see why they have rules that strict applying to software that obviously needs more development :P
<Ash-Fox> fyrestrtr, blah :/
<Trixsey> heck those are barely stable releases :p
<fyrestrtr> viller: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart should start it up for you.
<Stormx2> Trixsey: GAIM was stable & very bug free in dapper. If you wanted complete bug-free hand holding stay with dapper.
* fyrestrtr was running Gaim2 in Dapper without issues.
<eternal_p> good afternoon all...can anyone help me....my PCMCIA BT adaptor is only being detected as a serial device....so I cannot scan with it @ all
<Stormx2> Trixsey: Otherwise upgrade. Like I said.
<Stormx2> Twice.
<indianajones> how can i install a software?
<EBAR> I'm running gaim 2.0 beta5 in dapper without any problems at all.
<Stormx2> !synaptic | indianajones
<ubotu> indianajones: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<eternal_p> is gaim 2.0 bette than Kopete?
<M0E^lnx> anyone please!
<M0E^lnx> help!
<indianajones> ok thx
<Stormx2> EBAR: Yeah I did too
<Stormx2> eternal_p: POV, but I prefer GAIM
<Stormx2> M0E^lnx: Whats the issue?
<M0E^lnx> ndiswrapper
<eternal_p> what about webcam support, etc. which I remember gaim 1.x was lacking
<fyrestrtr> eternal_p: still is lacking, afaik
<Stormx2> VV (video & voice) is still not merged into gaim
<Stormx2> amsn can do it.
<M0E^lnx> Stormx2 I'm following this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=install+ndiswrapper but it's not working for me...
<Stormx2> so can gaim-vv, which I understand to be a fork of GAIM
<Stormx2> M0E^lnx: What part is failing, and what error?
<fyrestrtr> I heard that they were merging it sometime.....
<Journeyman> what would be the best way to reinstall gnome?
<eternal_p> i'll stay with Kopete for now I guess
<eternal_p> any ideas on my BT problem?
<Journeyman> apt-get remove gnome && apt-get install gnome?
<M0E^lnx> Stormx2 no failing error just gets stuck while running the script..
<shwag> how do I remove a public key from an apt repository ?
<Stormx2> M0E^lnx: Eek. Well I don't know then
<Stormx2> eternal_p: Sorry, no idea. Maybe ubuntuforums.org can help?
<Journeyman> shwag, man gpg
<eternal_p> didn't get any response
<Stormx2> Journeyman: Whats the problem with it?
<loka> hola!!!
<eternal_p> it is the only thing that doesn't work with Ubuntu for me....(other than fighting with WPA :) )
<shwag> Journeyman: thanks
<Journeyman> Stormx2, the progress bar doesn't work in certain themes
<Stormx2> Journeyman: I think gnome is probably a transitional package.....
<M0E^lnx> is there any way to browse the repos with a browser, grab a few packages and install them manually?
<loka> k os den
<Stormx2> Journeyman: Do the themes require a specific GTK2 engine?
<Stormx2> Journeyman: That may be the issue
<LjL> Stormx2: yeah, it depends on KDE, it's being phased out
<LjL> (sorry)
<Journeyman> Stormx2, the default theme is one with the problem
<LjL> !es | loka
<ubotu> loka: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: manually how?
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: the only manually way I know is to compile from source.
<Journeyman> I downloaded a couple others to test it
<Journeyman> some work, but most don't
<M0E^lnx> you can't install .debs manually?
<Stormx2> Journeyman: Eek. Well maybe remove x? I'm not sure...
<Stormx2> M0E^lnx: You can.
<shwag> Journeyman: isnt there more since it uses apt-key ?
<LjL> M0E^lnx: yup
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: sure, with dpkg
<Journeyman> storm well I think the problem is just with gnome not X
<LjL> !deb | M0E^lnx
<ubotu> M0E^lnx: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<M0E^lnx> can someone just get me an address for an edgy repo?
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: but that's not manually for me :)
<Journeyman> this is why I was looking at reinstalling it
<Stormx2> M0E^lnx: Theres a graphic app for it in edgy, and also sudo dpkg -i blaa.deb
<Journeyman> shouldn't be a problem
<Stormx2> Be back in 20 minutes
<fyrestrtr> are you running dapper or edgy?
<M0E^lnx> edgy
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: what's the problem with your sources list?
<fyrestrtr> !easysource | M0E^lnx
<ubotu> M0E^lnx: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<M0E^lnx> nothing... but I have no internet access
<fyrestrtr> oh whoops.
<M0E^lnx> I'm trying to set it up
<blackflare> alsa keeps making me hungry
<M0E^lnx> so I'm gonna try grabbing the packages, put them into a pendrive, and install from there
<blackflare> it looks like salsa
<citriz> could someone help me with frostwire?
<eternal_p> does anyone know of a scrolling RSS news ticker for the gnome desktop?
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: deb http://[country-code] .archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<fyrestrtr> citriz: try asking your real question ;)
<tonyyarusso> eternal_p: I don't know if it's a ticker or what, but an apt search suggested straw might?
<tonyyarusso> eternal_p: also, gnome-fifth-toe
<L0cKd0wN> When I run an instance of vncserver from the command line, I can login from my Windows machine (using VNC Viewer), but all I get is a blank screen with an 'X' mouse cursor (I'm presuming this is a blank X Windows screen).
<L0cKd0wN> how do i login to gnome?
<eternal_p> thank you, i'll take a look
<M0E^lnx> but that only has packages.gz
<M0E^lnx> no individual packages
<fyrestrtr> L0cKd0wN: have you started a session?
<L0cKd0wN> don't think so, how might i go about doing that
<fyrestrtr> M0E^lnx: just browse it online?
<M0E^lnx> yes
<L0cKd0wN> the computer has no monitor
<L0cKd0wN> so i have to do everything, via terminal
<M0E^lnx> fyrestrtr yes... I need to just browse it online
<eternal_p> tonyyarusso  : any idea where I can download fifth-toe?
<BjoeHrn> does anyone can help me with my audigy 2zs? I made a dist-upgrade and my sound don't work anymore
<eternal_p> forget it, I found it :)
<fyrestrtr> L0cKd0wN: have a read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC ?
<tonyyarusso> eternal_p: It's in the repos
<citriz> fyrestrtr, i've tried. noone will help.
<eternal_p> thats odd...it is telling me tht I need the gnome-desktop-enviroment and gnome-core...but I am running gnome, am I missing something?
<citriz> i cannot get the GUI to show up on frostwire. i have java installed, the latest even. and when i start up frostwire, it doesnt show anything. just an empty box.
<eternal_p> its ok..damm typos... :)
<fyrestrtr> citriz: did you make sure you have sun java installed and that its the default jre?
<citriz> fyrestrtr, no i havent
<citriz> do i go to the java website? or how should i go about this?
<fyrestrtr> citriz: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<fyrestrtr> !java | citriz
<ubotu> citriz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<citriz> There is only 1 program which provides java
<citriz> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<M0E^lnx> dang this sux
<james__> Hi guys, there are about 10 computers on my network, i can access and ping all of them except for 1 stubborn desktop... when i ping it it says destination host unreachable. How can I troubleshoot this? Between my laptop and this desktop they cant communicate with each other.. it has me puzzled
<citriz> sun-java5-jre is already the newest version.
<fyrestrtr> citriz: post a screenshot of what you see when you start frostwire
<citriz> ok hold on
<fyrestrtr> james__: perhaps there is a firewall running on that box that is blocking ICMP?
<eternal_p> where in fifth-toe is an RSS news ticker?
<tonyyarusso> eternal_p: I'm not sure - it was just in the apt-cache show info
<shwag> do i need to have an gpg keys to access the main ubuntu repositories ?
<eternal_p> ah,
<citriz> where's a good place to host a screenshot?
<m6s> In #mono noone answers or seems to be alive
<tonyyarusso> shwag: No.  The ones the repos are signed with are installed by default, and you do not need your own
<m6s> where can I ask something about Mono???
<shwag> tonyyarusso: but i was playing with apt-key and decided to delete all the keys I had.
<citriz> nevermind
<james__> the desktop hasnt been touched and worked fine a week or so ago, it mainly sits in the corner as a file server and pvr. Im thinking it has to do with my new router/wireless setup at the laptop end but im not sure of ways to test if this is true.
<tonyyarusso> shwag: Ah, eww.  Well, check !repos and see if it has them listed on it's link
<shwag> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Stormx2> back
<citriz> fyrestrtr, http://img506.imageshack.us/img506/1630/frostwirexj0.png
<Skaag> printing question - my printer prints the pages but they collect in reverse order, anyway to work around this? :-)
<shwag> tonyyarusso: well, i guess this machine wont be receiving any more updates.
<tonyyarusso> shwag: I know the keys are available - I'm just not sure where offhand unfortunately
<shwag> tonyyarusso: yah, i cant find em
<tonyyarusso> :(
<\pub\bash0r> since I switched to Edgy, "dpkg-reconfigure locales" does no longer show a menu to select charsets ... how can I achieve this now?
<tonyyarusso> shwag: Maybe you could search a keyserver for them.
<fyrestrtr> citriz: suggest you try it with metacity (ie, beryl disabled)
<alex-weej> \pub\bash0r: System -> Administration -> Language Support
<shwag> tonyyarusso: is it sitting in the repository itself?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg
<tonyyarusso> shwag: Quite possible.  Looks promising.
<M0E^ln1> hey guys... Now i'm getting this error from apt-get "Timestamp too far in the future"
<escargot> Hello! Could someone help me with a problem I'm having creating plots in R under Edgy?
<\pub\bash0r> alex-weej: doesn't that only affect gnome? (and does that also build missing charsets? because I thought they need to be generated first)
<b03nto> !gcc
<M0E^ln1> someone please help me
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<matthew_w> Is there a way to use nohup so that it does not make a log file?
<fyrestrtr> M0E^ln1: clock skew? Check your timezone.
<M0E^ln1> the clock is right
<fyrestrtr> b03nto: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<alex-weej> \pub\bash0r: no. and it builds your locales. it installs the i18n packages for you.
<LeavingWindows> Hey! Anyone here who could help me with my non booting Ubuntu install-CD?
<cyris|> hey, im trying to install build-essential, but im getting these errors.  build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<cyris|>                             libc-dev
<cyris|>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<cyris|> anyone with ideas?
<shwag> LeavingWindows: sounds like you burned it wrong
<\pub\bash0r> alex-weej: ah ok, I just thought I've never seen ISO8859-1 there ... but I will take another look, thanks :)
<bjorne> is there going to be a 64 plugins for firefox
<b03nto> fyrestrtr, i know, what gcc version edgy use ? currently im still with dapper..
<fyrestrtr> cyris|: edgy or dapper?
<shwag> cyris|: yah yah,..i was thinking, a map...wher you...get this...JUMP...to conclusions.
<LeavingWindows> shwag: it boots on another PC, but it wont boot on mine... Hirens boot CD boots just fine... :P
<fyrestrtr> b03nto: 4.1.2
<alex-weej> \pub\bash0r: i don't even know if that locale variant is bundled with anything anymore. everything seems to be UTF-8 now.
<shwag> LeavingWindows: bios turn on boot order CD
<b03nto> thanks.. i think im on my way to edgy now :)
<\pub\bash0r> alex-weej: that would be problematic, as latex doesn't handle utf8 correctly in my case
<\pub\bash0r> at least it kills portability to windows
<LeavingWindows> shwag: CD is in first boot priority... it boots on another PC but not on mine!
<flitzekacke> moin
<\pub\bash0r> oh and I can't access my samba shares then -.-
<sheriff> which UML modelling tool would you recommend?
<shwag> LeavingWindows: maybe you burner cant read that media.  Burn the cd from a different computer.
<LeavingWindows> shwag: other CDs boot but not the Ubuntu installer! (But the ubuntu installer works on other PCs...)
<shwag> LeavingWindows: yup..burn it from a different computer.
<shwag> LeavingWindows: or try burning it at a slower rate
<shwag> LeavingWindows: but probably from a different computer will work.
<LeavingWindows> shwag: I can read the CD fine from windows... it seems like it wont read the boot sector or something...
<shwag> LeavingWindows: ive had burners that start going out and they still work but...no longer make bootable cds.
<gustavsson> hi, can anyone tell me why my /dev/sda* has dissapeared?
<gustavsson> I cant connect my mp3players or any usbdevices anymore :/
<mc__> gustavsson: reboot
<shwag> gustavsson: lsmod | grep hci
<LeavingWindows> shwag: OK, but can I make a small partition on the HD, copy  the installer CD contents to it and boot from there?
<pike_> gustavsson: "ls -t /dev | grep head" maybe its sdb or c
<gustavsson> ohci1394               35248  1 video1394
<gustavsson> ieee1394              302904  4 video1394,raw1394,sbp2,ohci1394
<gustavsson> ehci_hcd               32520  0
<gustavsson> uhci_hcd               23176  0
<gustavsson> usbcore               130304  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<shwag> LeavingWindows: maybe if you want to make it really complicated..yeah.
<pike_> gustavsson: ach i mean | head
<shwag> LeavingWindows: how about...boot off a knoppix cd....and then launch the ubuntu installer from inside of knoppix maybe.
<Afflictin> hello all
<tonyyarusso> Hi Afflictin
<gustavsson> pike_: why should it hve changed? it have worked for months.
<LeavingWindows> shwag: knoopix CD?
<gustavsson> /dev/sda has it been for ages
<Afflictin> hi tony
<LeavingWindows> shwag: knoppix
<pike_> gustavsson: do not question the ubuntu!
<gustavsson> ?
<gustavsson> Heh?
<pike_> gustavsson: i dunno
<gustavsson> :(
<Afflictin> I am enjoying using ubuntu, however, I am a lost
<Afflictin> what should I do with it?
<tonyyarusso> Afflictin: Can you be more specific?
<Tyfius> anyone knows how I can install chkconfig on ubuntu ?
<\lart> Afflictin: Um, use it?  You'll have to narrow that down, like a lot.
<Tyfius> or at least emulate it, so I can install maya
<shwag> tonyyarusso: i know...i will copy the keys off another ubuntu machine.
<tonyyarusso> shwag: Good idea
<Afflictin> are there any specific tasks that I can give it to do, should I make it a server, what should I do with it
<tonyyarusso> Afflictin: Whatever you want.  I have a laptop with a general workstation setup as well as a small server.  It's flexible to whatever you need.
<\lart> Afflictin: what do you want it to do?
<belfegor> how can i install skype?
<belfegor> pls
<feryana> hi! how can I erase the google searches that I have done with Konkeror?
<keeganX> belfegor: sudo apt-get install skype
<\lart> belfegor: google "ubuntu skype".  first one's a winner.
<belfegor> ok
<Afflictin> are there any good network monitoring servers tools or the like that I can use it for
<Chaosphilipp> Hi there, how do i upgrade my ubuntu distribution from .06 to .10?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Chaosphilipp about upgrade | Chaosphilipp, see the private message from Ubotu
<blackflare> could someone help me with something?
<blackflare> Im trying to install ventrilo and following a guide, and im stuck at a part
<jshadias> is there a quick way to set ubuntu to boot to a multi-user command line, like init 3 would do in other distros?
<Chaosphilipp> looks like what i was looking for....which search engine should i use for finding this page?
<blackflare> it wants me to edit a file and I cant find it
<blackflare> 5. Edit the file:
<blackflare> Code:
<blackflare> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini
<pike_> blackflare: have you run winecfg yet?
<blackflare> ...no
<iverianu> hi all
<blackflare> it didnt mention that
<pike_> blackflare: try that
<blackflare> thanks
<iverianu> can enyone help me?
<aeromix> what's the best way to download kernel sources?????
<wy> I wonder how can the window manager remember the windows sizes for me. I don't want to resize the windows everytime they start
<\lart> iverianu: nope.  nobody can help you, at least not until you say what you need help with.
<aeromix> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<iverianu> I can't change the defolt language... can u tell me why :(
<Chaosphilipp> another question: is there a partition manager available for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Chaosphilipp: GParted is nice
<jshadias> gparted
<\pub\bash0r> Chaosphilipp: gparted for example
<psusi> Chaosphilipp: there are many... try gparted
<\pub\bash0r> 4 points for gparted :D
<belfegor> should i take for install skype RPM or TGZ?
<genesis> hi all
<Chaosphilipp> lol, maybe i should really try gpartet......
<belfegor> for suse or for debian?
<belfegor> please help
<Chaosphilipp> belfegor: which linux-distribution do you use?
<pike_> bah to skype use ekiga :)  but for rpm install alien then command "alien file.rpm" i think to conver to deb
<atlef> belfegor : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Messenger_.28Skype.29
<Journeyman> I am trying to use vnc, but anytime I try to run any X programs it locks up
<Journeyman> gnome wouldn't start, nor would fluxbox, so I removed all window managers and just have it start up xterm
<Journeyman> I try to run anything and it locks up
<Journeyman> any idea/
<MasterLexx> why is there different software for xubuntu than for kubuntu? why is there no amule for download in kubuntu?
<pike_> rm -fr ~/.vnc then retry maybe
<Journeyman> pike_, why would I want to do that, all my .vnc options are things I set up, it is worse off without that
<Journeyman> all I get with default is the gnome startup screen locked up
<pike_> and exec fluxbox freezes as well?
<Journeyman> yeah
<Journeyman> let me give you a screenshot
<genesis> thx for the skype tipp, it worked ^^
<M0E^lnx> Alright!... I got wireless
<Journeyman> pike_, http://digitalparanoid.com/~matt/vnc.jpg
<Journeyman> that is what happens when I type startfluxbox in the xterm
<jshadias> journeyman, that link doesn't work
<pike_> Journeyman: could you veryify url i cant access "/~matt/vnc.jpg was not found on this server"
<Journeyman> hold on
<Journeyman> http://digitalparanoid.com/~matt/vnc.JPG
<Journeyman> .JPG :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<chuchiperriman> someone are working on anjuta project??
<nalioth> dunno what's up with your client, but our procedure is to do what we do gdb
<hkais> hello
<gdb> I understand that, I just figured by now there'd be some note that says, 'whatever happens, he's fine, leave him alone." or whatever.  I idle here 24/7.  I'm sure my connection drops from time to time as my cable modem is't 100 5reliable.
<gdb> isn't*
<hkais> how can i set /sys/bus/scsi/drivers/sd/0:0:0:0/block/queue/read_ahead_kb=16384 via sysctl?
<gdb> er 100% reliable
<Journeyman> how do you pipe all the output errors to a file
<Chaosphilipp> upgrading to 6.10 doesn't work, it's unable to fetch the packages it needs :'-(
<Journeyman> command > file 0&1 or somthing
<jpiccolo> would anyone know why gentoo can find my network card but, unbuntu and fedora cant?
<njero> Hi all, I am trying to install edgy eft and am letting it repartition the drive... it is a 75G partition and it has been working for a half hour.. how scared should I ne?
<corecode> hey
<njero> s/ne/be/
<corecode> how would i change the default for rtsp:// urls in firefox?
<corecode> it tries to launch totem, but that doesn't work somehow
<Chaosphilipp> @njero: depends on what was on the partition before...
<njero> lots of really good stuff.. like pictures and stuff...
<njero> Chaosphilipp: can I stop the process... or will I completely hose it then
<Chaosphilipp> hmmmm....do you see WHAT it does?
<Chaosphilipp> i'm not a pro, so i would unlikely be the one who killed all your good stuff
<njero> Chaosphilipp: it is just sitting there... cursor still active... when I go over the install window it is the spinning timer cursor
<Journeyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36678/ is the out put from startfluxbox in vnc
<scotticus> i installed edgy without many problems, but i have found that my sound comes out of both my headphones and my speakers, and when i plug in my headphones, it doesn't shut off the speakers.  its the (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<pike_> Journeyman: shouldnt get all those errors when starting the server.  maybe ls -alR ~/ | grep root   and see if root owns any of the .x config files or something
<scotticus> i kinda need the headphones to just work, since my coworkers are driving me slowly insane.
<scotticus> haha
<M0E^lnx> is this line right? wget http://beryl-mirror.pricechild.co.uk/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Chaosphilipp> but there's no status message growing slowly but steadily?
<njero> Chaosphilipp: nothing like that...
<Chaosphilipp> status bar was the word i was searching for.....ehere do you come from?
<Chaosphilipp> ehre = where
<njero> :)
<njero> US/ near Los Angeles
<njero> The install also crashed when I tried to set the time...
<Chaosphilipp> kk, then were supposed to stay speaking english ^^
<Chaosphilipp> what means crashed...did it begin to do something?
<Chaosphilipp> did you hear your harddisks try to do something?
<corecode> somewhere this must be configured...  where is this rtsp default for totem?
<Journeyman> pike_, I fixed the files with chown, but I am still getting the error
<njero> Chaosphilipp: the time thing completely locked the screen... I had to hard boot the machine to get out of the lock up... no messages. Nothing has happened since I clicked "Forward" except that the "Forward" and "Backward" buttons disabled. I hear no hard drive sounds or see any other indication that it has done anything
<pike_> Journeyman: hmm maybe vncserver -kill :1; vncserver :1 and retry
<ahaller> hi. does anyone know how i can map the APPLE-Key on my Mac to act as the CTRL-Key?
<Journeyman> pike_, yeah I did, no fix
<Journeyman> I wounder if my problem is in xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/matt/.Xauthority
<Chaosphilipp> when did you click foreward, if the timme screen completely locked the screen?
<finalbeta> I installed Netbeans 5.0 + java SDK 5 through a .bin file. Now I don't know how to properly remove it all. anyone?
<njero> Chaosphilipp: I can move the window around.... but cancel doesn't work...
<pike_> Journeyman: using sudo for gui apps can often screw that file up id just rm it and retry
<LjL> gdb, it's hard to distinguish an exploit victim from someone whose connection simply drops, if it happens while an exploit is occurring... that might be the reason you ended up in -read-topic
<Journeyman> pike_, I am not using sudo
<Journeyman> I am running vncserver as user
<Journeyman> and running fluxbox as a user
<Journeyman> pike_, and what are you suggesting I rm?
<cyris||> sorry for this repost, but i dc'd. im trying to install the build-essential package but im getting the following errors. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cyris||>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<cyris||>                             libc-dev
<cyris||>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<cyris||> E: Broken packages
<LjL> !paste | cyris||
<ubotu> cyris||: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cyris||> im running dapper. sorry for that bad paste :S
<Chaosphilipp> ok, seems as if i didn't really get what you did and what your computi made of it...
<Chaosphilipp> you tried to set up the time, and afterwards nothing worked anymore
<cyris||> LjL sorry about that. will do next paste.
<aeromix> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<njero> sounds like a good thing... like my data might yet live :)
<MasterLexx> why is there also a kubuntu and xubunti channel? would't they all fit in one?
<Chaosphilipp> so you didn't tell the installer to do anything bad to your partition?
<edd_> hey ppl
<cyris||> anyone with an idea? im trying to install build-essential on dapper and im getting following error : http://rafb.net/paste/results/GV4YlB87.html
<JacquelineG> i have intel 64bit.  is there an advantage to use the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<edd_> ne1 know how to get sound working on flash 9?
<tonyyarusso> aeromix: Maybe you were looking for !ati or !nvidia?
<Chaosphilipp> if "it works" is an advantage, then there should be one...
<Chaosphilipp> (@ jaqueline)
<DamianFinol> Greetings, I installed enigmail with thunderbird through aptitude, singing works fine and everything, but everytime I open an email that's signed or encrypted, I get this message: gpg command line and output:,/usr/bin/gpg --charset utf8  --batch --no-tty --no-auto-check-trustdb --status-fd 2 --keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve --keyserver random.sks.keyserver.penguin.de, subkeys.pgp.net, pgp.mit.edu, ldap://certserver.pgp.com -d,usage: gp
<DamianFinol> g [options]  [filename]    Instead of the usual prompt to download the key from a keyserver
<DamianFinol> Any ideas?
* njero got it to stop... now to check if my data is still there Chaosphilipp 
<JacquelineG> Chaosphilipp: im not quite understanding.  are you implying it is more or less reliable?
<scotticus> is there any way in the configs to separate headphone jack and speakers?
<jshadias> i think he's saying that the 32-bit version won't work
<pike_> scotticus: alsaconfig  maybe see ubuntuforums.org for details
<JacquelineG> jshadias: thats a mobo thing i would think
<JacquelineG> jshadias: sorry that was for scotticus
<Chaosphilipp> @jacqueline: i don't know, but i cant imagine anyone creating a 64-bit version if nobody needs it...
<Otacon22> hi all, I have a repository that i must change but don't work: it is
<Otacon22> deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu/ edgy stable
<Otacon22> i must use it
<Otacon22> but with dapper
<Otacon22> and deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu/ dapper stable
<Otacon22> don't work
<njero> Chaosphilipp: it lived!
<Otacon22> anyone know why?
<njero> now, am I brave enough to try again...
<njero> Thanks
<jshadias> jacqueline, i think that you will need 64-bit drivers, and the 32-bit ubuntu won't have those
<Chaosphilipp> that's great
<edd_> ne1 know how to get sound working on flash 9?
<gustavsson> Hi. I have used Ubuntu for quite long now and suddenly my USB-devices can't be mounted anymore. /dev/sda is non-existent right now. I have tried with 2 different installations and 1 Live CD so it's some kind of hardware fault right :(?. Also my mp3player says that it's connected through usb.
<Chaosphilipp> @njero: do you use icq or aim?
<jshadias> i know 32-bit WinXP needs different drivers
<njero> I use gtalk and skype
<JacquelineG> so basically i should go with the 64 bit.  and does it perform better?
<emuled1> /q el_gato #biblioteca
<Chaosphilipp> i'm just looking for people who i can talk to about things to improve my english a little
<pike_> JacquelineG: i chose not to didnt want the hassle of flash etc.
<Chaosphilipp> @jacqueline: yes, if there is an explicite version, that seems to fit you, you should use it.....
<JacquelineG> pike_: hmm, flash sucks in 64?
<gustavsson> lsusb finds my usbdevice
<ikke81> hello everybody
<ikke81> i can't install software with the apt-get
<gustavsson> It's working now :D
<gustavsson> It wasn't anything :D
<ikke81> i get the following error
<Chaosphilipp> did you log in as root ikke?
<pike_> JacquelineG: id google for details but i got the impression there were other problems as well
<gustavsson> Maybe a faulty USB-port or it did help reloading bios settigns :D
<ikke81> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-10-386_2.6.17-10.33_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ikke81>  fout in buffer_read(fd): bestandenlijst-bestand voor pakket `dnsutils': Invalid argument
<ikke81> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<gustavsson> thanks
<gustavsson> bye :E
<njero> Chaosphilipp: what is your first language?
<hkais> hello
<TurtleBoots> hello
<Chaosphilipp> german
<scotticus> pike_: is alsaconfig a package?
<hkais> i am using sysfsutils and i am trying to set
<hkais> bus/scsi/devices/0\:0\:0\:0/block/queue/read_ahead_kb = 16384
<hkais> but no success
<njero> ah... I don't know german... but jeffrafter@gmail.com is my gtalk/gmail...
<Chaosphilipp> ikke: did you log in as root?
<TurtleBoots> has any here ever used Ubuntu to mount an NFS partition... and would like to help ;-)
<edd_> any1 know how to get sound working in flash???
<njero> you are more than welcome to mail away :)
<pike_> scotticus: a command to run from terminal once its running use the function keys to access other page
<Chaosphilipp> i never looked for gtalk, but lets see ;)
<TurtleBoots> *NTFS
<jshadias> jacqueline: i think it runs SLIGHTLY slower, but i don't know if you'd notice it. the 64-bit comp i'm running is faster than anything i've ever touched. flash is a problem though, so is wine
<TurtleBoots> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<TurtleBoots> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<JacquelineG> jshadias: how about video card situations.  does 64 work well with them?
<jshadias> i haven't had any trouble
<scotticus> pike_: well i don't have the package or the program.
<hkais> hwo to set /sys/bus/scsi/devices/0\:0\:0\:0/block/queue/read_ahead_kb = 16384 permanently for a reboot?
<GuestD59339> hi
<pike_> scotticus: sorry i meant alsamixer
<GuestD59339> anyone here knows what version should I use. I have amd64 bit
<ikke81> pike_ sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<scotticus> pike_ yes, i've used this, this controls the master and pcm volume (and balance) but when i plug my headphones in, it doesn't cut out the speakers on the laptop, they keep playing.  this worked under dapper.
<hkais> how to set /sys/bus/scsi/devices/0\:0\:0\:0/block/queue/read_ahead_kb = 16384 permanently for a reboot?
<enyc> Hrrm
<ikke81> if you would like to use flash and win32codecs than install x86 ubuntu
<GuestD59339> thanx
<der0b> Heya folks, i'm looking to try out freenx and can't locate a win32 nxclient..  Any ideas on where I might find an archive containing the app?
<der0b> v1.5 of the nxclient
<jshadias> i think there's a way to run firefox as 32-bit from 64-bit ubuntu to get flash to work
<enyc> I am having a weird shif-states problem with linux-console in edgy.... now my "alt-F3" console has an inverted 'shift is pressed' state! -- to the degree that I need SHIFT+alt+f[1/3/4/5/6]  to escape from that vertual terminal!
<enyc> erm
<Antissn> hello everyone, i am a new converted to linux, Bravo to the Ubuntu conceptors group and millions of thanks all of you for this huge work and sacrefice. happy holidays to all of you
<enyc> SHIFT+alt+f[1/2/4/5/6]  even
<aeromix> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<enyc> has anybody seen this invelted-shift-state problem in edgy-kernel whatnot ?
<TurtleBoots> !horsebox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about horsebox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hkais> how to set /sys/bus/scsi/devices/0\:0\:0\:0/block/queue/read_ahead_kb = 16384 permanently for a reboot?
<aeromix> how can I get to know if my wifi card is working when I have no signal???
<soon> Hi folks - short question: when mounting USB deviced in fstab you can use a particular hardware ID instead of the usual /dev/xxx ... whats the ID thing called so I can google ?
<dfwlinuxguy> aeromix..what is the result of iwconfig?
<alex-weej> soon: UUID
<Frenchy> hi
<soon> thx !
<enyc> soon: well.. partition UUID ?
<Antissn> Question : i have an printer ip1500 from canon but the only driver found is IP4000 how is it possible to get the driver , he can see the printer he recongnized but only the drv missing. thank you in advance
<gabone> hi everybody
<gabone> does anyone know an application like katapult from kde but for gnome ?
<somerville32> Antissn, I have a IP1500. There are drivers for it.
<hkais> how to set /sys/bus/scsi/devices/0\:0\:0\:0/block/queue/read_ahead_kb = 16384 permanently for a reboot?
<hkais> really no help?
<LjL> gabone: there is the Search Bar, it doesn't work like Katapult does, but i think it performs similar functions. you can just right click on the panel and add it
<uMISTA> i get this error,   "Loading the KQEMU kernel module...
<uMISTA>  FATAL: Error inserting kqemu (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/misc/kqemu.ko): Invalid module format"
<Antissn> the version used is Edubuntu
<gabone> LjL: thanks, but I preffer to not waste space from my panel ... :) And I like the ideea from Katapult. Thanks anyway. :)
<aeromix> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<aeromix>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<aeromix>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<aeromix>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<aeromix>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<aeromix>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<aeromix> does it seam like wifi card running?
<LjL> !paste | aeromix
<ubotu> aeromix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<enyc> somerville32: "PIXMA iP1500" ?
<dfwlinuxguy> aeromix...install network-manger-gnome
<dfwlinuxguy> that is the easiest way to get it working
<LjL> gabone: well, keep in mind that it can be used as a panel icon (and the textbox only comes up when you click on it) also, besides as a panel-space-wasting textbox
<somerville32> ency: Yes.
<dfwlinuxguy> hkais use sysctl to set that
<hdibani> anybody with Fn brightness buttons workin with sony vaio?
<somerville32> ency: From a third party source
<elvirolo> hi all
<pike_> hdibani: you can use the xgamma command .. but not best solution maybe
<dfwlinuxguy> aeromix..you will need to logout and log back in or run nm-applet to start it
<Antissn> somerville32	ency: From a third party source : have a link for it please, thank you bro
<elvirolo> is it possible to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies ?
<gabone> LjL: aha. I didn't know this. I'll try it. Thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> I am using it with wpa_supplicant and it works just fine
<hdibani> thx
<enyc> somerville32: hrrm looks like that needs a silly canon proprietary driver -- i.e. the printer does not take a 'normal' printer language
<LjL> elvirolo: err... it's possible to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. but uninstalling "all its dependencies" means uninstalling the entire system.
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: I use Kwifimanager but it seems like it doesn't look for any networks
<somerville32> Antissn, Bit busy right now but google should be able to find it easy
<elvirolo> LjL: well, i decided to switch from gnome to kde, so I don't want any gnome related app to remain on my system
<dfwlinuxguy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<dfwlinuxguy> this page will tell you how to set it up manually
<nofeardjb> elvirolo: wouldn't a "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" do the job for you?
<dfwlinuxguy> I don't use kde
<Antissn> sorry dude, will do so , i done it already even canon they told get hell outa here we do just microsoft
<LjL> elvirolo: that's not easily achievable. however, removing the "libgnome2-0" package will do most of the job
<somerville32> Antissn: Call them a whole bunch of times :P
<LjL> elvirolo: after that, you can do a "dpkg --get-selections | grep gnome" to see what's left
<LjL> nofeardjb: no
<dbernar1> LjL: what about sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop?
<somerville32> Antissn, Anyhow, the dirvers were produced by Canon Japan or something.
<somerville32> Antissn, *drivers
<elvirolo> nofeardjb: no i'm afraid this just uninstalls ubuntu desktop
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | dbernar1, nofeardjb
<ubotu> dbernar1, nofeardjb: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Antissn> dont worry i am working to make this country using only linux
<somerville32> Antissn, But there are official drivers for Linux for it
<dbernar1> elvirolo: try sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<somerville32> :)
<elvirolo> LjL: ok thanks
<LjL> dbernar1: it will just remove the metapackage. useless
<dbernar1> LjL: try
<LjL> dbernar1: what i can try is to remove kubuntu-desktop, since i'm a KDE user.
<enyc> somerville32: canon provide a printfilter thing on http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0022415.asp  but this needs yuou to know hawto recompile things to get this working, I think
<dbernar1> k
<somerville32> enyc: There is a deb on a blog somewhere <g>
<dfwlinuxguy> aeromix...I have seen many messages about people successfully using wifi-radar
<LjL> dbernar1: and when i try that, of course, i don't get any packages removed
<dfwlinuxguy> aeromix...there is knetworkmanager as well
<LjL> (except kubuntu-desktop itself)
<dbernar1> LjL: aptitude has different behavior than apt-get
<LjL> dbernar1: it's the same whether i use aptitude or apt-get
<dbernar1> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36682/
<LjL> dbernar1: aptitude only auto-removes unused dependencies *if they were installed with aptitude to begin with*
<dbernar1> LjL: right.
<Antissn> i try it , already but will do again, does anyone use opera as browser
<LjL> dbernar1: if my kubuntu-desktop (or elvirolo's ubuntu-desktop) is a result of a plain installation from the CD, aptitude won't do a thing about it
<Antissn> from it i chat, i see my email and i browse, also have the google the bittorent downloader
<Antissn> i went to the site to fitch it
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: how do I lunch network-manager-gnome?
<Antissn> thank you
<dfwlinuxguy> nm-applet
<somerville32> Antissn, http://linux.cergynux.net/canon/
<dfwlinuxguy> aeromix ...it will launch automatically when you reboot
<dfwlinuxguy> aeromix...any luck?
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<Antissn> you are to much kind dudes thx
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: doesn't look very nice:)
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: or do I need log in&out?
<dfwlinuxguy> aeromix..have you changed /etc/network/interfaces from the default?
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: no..
<d1gital> how would i go about making my own livecd?
<dfwlinuxguy> you might need to reboot...have you installed fwcutter?
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: nop..
<DamianFinol> Greetings, I installed enigmail with thunderbird through aptitude, singing works fine and everything, but everytime I open an email that's signed or encrypted, I get this message: gpg command line and output:,/usr/bin/gpg --charset utf8  --batch --no-tty --no-auto-check-trustdb --status-fd 2 --keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve --keyserver random.sks.keyserver.penguin.de, subkeys.pgp.net, pgp.mit.edu, ldap://certserver.pgp.com -d,usage: gp
<DamianFinol> g [options]  [filename]    Instead of the usual prompt to download the key from a keyserver. Any ideas?
<dfwlinuxguy> there is a script that installs the broadcom drivers after you install fwcutter
<dpro> anyone has a hint why ifconfig tun0 up constantly states "NO SUCH DVICE"
<dfwlinuxguy> you have to run it by hand
<dfwlinuxguy> I was using those for my laptop
<dpro> and yes the module is loaded ....
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: what's the package fot fwcutter?
<dbernar1> d1gital: http://www.gnewsense.org/Builder/HowToCreateYourOwnGNULinuxDistribution
<dfwlinuxguy> you have to either use that or the ndiswrapper
<dfwlinuxguy> one second
<d1gital> dbernar:  thx
<dfwlinuxguy> bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Tobyman> Hi alL
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy: I have to use ndiswrapper, cuz the drivers are from windows
<blackflare> I dont suppose anyone here has had experience getting ventrilo to work under wine?
<soon> I have added the following to my fstab: UUID=c0c89034-92e2-4579-bb37-b14b6b09c346       /home/soon/CORSAIR      ext3    defaults,auto,user      0       0
<dfwlinuxguy> ok..then don't install the fwcutter one
<aeromix> dpro: what does iwconfig say?
<dfwlinuxguy> mine had windows drivers as well, but I got it working with the fwcutter package
<nofeardjb> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<soon> I was expeting the USB drive (from Corsair) to automount at /home/soon/CORSAIR ... it doesnt. When I right click to mount, it mounts at /media/usbdisk
<aeromix> dpro: or ifconfig?
<dpro> aeromix: iwconfig ? ifconfig says no such device ...
<RoUx> ciao a tutti
<nofeardjb> soon: that's how ubuntu automounts things for me...
<RoUx> hi boys
<soon> ciao
<dabaR> soon: show the whole of fstab on pastebin
<RoUx> can you help me?
<soon> which pastebin ?
<dabaR> paste.ubuntu-nl.org, give me the URL you get too.
<dfwlinuxguy> are you using wpa_supplicant?
<soon> okay then
<dpro> aeromix: exactly: tun0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<constrictor> anyone use perl?
<dfwlinuxguy> dpro..that means the driver for your card is not loaded
<soon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36692/
<nofeardjb> soon: if you want it mounted else where you need to change your fstab to make it permanent otherwise use umount and mount to change it temporarily
<dpro> aeromix: aftera "ifconfig tun0 up"
<dabaR> constrictor: no, noone does.
<aeromix> dfwlinuxguy, no..
<aeromix> dpro: whats the device like?
<javaJake> My battery indicator is saying 0%, but my battery is really fine!
<dabaR> soon: no idea.
<soon> fair enough :-)
<javaJake> I can even "cat /proc/acpi/battery/CMB0/state" and see the remaining mWh in the battery.
<javaJake> What's up?
<soon> nofeardjb check my fstab at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36692/
<javaJake> And guys, PLEASE don't ignore me if you know!!!
<Antissn> somerville32		Antissn, http://linux.cergynux.net/canon/ broked link
<Antissn> when will you start support big games such as ghost recon AW, Quake 4, sniper elite, half life
<soon> javajake ... you got all the ACPI stuff enable in kernel and BIOS ?
<enyc> has anybody seen this invelted-shift-state problem in edgy-kernel whatnot -- I now have a  tty3  that has inverted shift-state -- infact I have to use alt+SHIFT+f[12456]  to escape from tty3 now!
<Journeyman> Antissn, what do you mean "you guys"
<javaJake> soon: don't know, how to do I tell?
<edd_> any1 know how to get sound working in flash???
<sysrage> anybody know a fix for flash videos (youtube, collegehumor, etc) only play about 2 seconds of video at a time?
<nofeardjb> soon: it looks fine to me.. what happens when you restart?
<enyc> [even if i go to tty3 and press/release the shift buttons and press capslock in attempt to reset the shift-state] 
<soon> Your BIOS you check during boot up ... try taht for starters
<javaJake> soon: my bios is super super simple. Like, say, only time set and password. :(
<Tobyman> I need your help... My Ubunutu doesn't start anymore... it stucks when trying to load "Confoguring Netowrk Interface..."... and this from the moment I tried to remove NdisWrapper and install it again... I get the instructions from here (http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Uninstall) Any idea how can I fix this... Thank you in advance for your help
<soon> nofeardjb ... I havent rebooted ... its a USB memeory stickm, so I pull it in and out all the time ... not only for booting
<javaJake> soon: so is there a different way to tell? I can pull up all sorts of info under /proc/acpi.
<dfwlinuxguy> tobyman..you can hit ctl-c when it gets to that point and it should continue booting
<dabaR> Tobyman: try booting a live CD, or rescue mode, and remove the ndiswrapper module. This is only a guess, though.
<Antissn> if you have the linux patch to play those huge games
<javaJake> soon: like my laptop temperature, battery information, cpu stuff, tc.
<nofeardjb> hmmm
<towel> anyone ever heard of a problem with 'network manager' where it is able to connect to unsecured wifi's but not secured?
<nofeardjb> brb
<javaJake> soon: my power manager says I'm at 0%, but also shows how much power I'm pulling from my battery....
<Antissn> Soon AMD will come with the real Quad core
<dfwlinuxguy> towel..depends on how it is secured
<soon> javajake .. Im not sure, I think most kernels come with the ACPI on as default ... you may need to enable it in Gnome settings
<javaJake> soon: and how do I do that?
<mcgrof_> Anyone have an edgy sshd server with LDAP working? I'd like to see your /etc/pam.d/sshd
<dfwlinuxguy> WEP is easy and insecure...WPA is more difficult but more secure
<mcgrof_> ssh rather
<soon> I use xubuntu .. dont know Gnome ...
<javaJake> soon: oh, rats
<soon> WHERE WHERE ?!?!
<somerville32> Woot Xubuntu! :)
<javaJake> soon: well, terminal ways will do it. I'm not really a n00b.
<javaJake> somerville32: works really well on a 64 MB laptop. :D
<nofeardjb> soon: have you done a "sudo mount -a" ?
<somerville32> soon: You should join #xubuntu :)
<soon> nope
<ramon1> movistar
<javaJake> soon: how do I make sure acpi is enabled through the terminal?
<soon> now I have :-)
<ramon1> movistaar
<n2diy> I couldn't get Dapper to install on my test box, so I installed Breezy. Can I upgrade to Dapper now, with the CD?
<somerville32> Yup
<nofeardjb> soon: how's it working?
<soon> fine :-)
<dfwlinuxguy> lsmod | grep acpi
<ramon1> movistar
<nofeardjb> soon: excellent
<Uboon2> I started xpenguins, they walk all over my desktop. How can I stop them?  HELP!
<dfwlinuxguy> javaJake lsmod | grep acpi
<soon> Hmm Javajake ... ACPI can be enabled / disabled in BIOS, in GRUB/LILO, in Kernel and through the desktion environment configs
<pike_> Uboon2: you cant theyve taken over by now
<Uboon2> pike loll
<soon> you must feed them herrings
<psusi> Uboon2: kill xpenguinds... ctrl-c if you are still in the terminal window
<MarcN> Uboon2: open a console and type    killall xpengins
<javaJake> soon: well, would gnome be getting information about my battery  in the first place if acpi wasn't working? :P
<Uboon2> tnx MarcN !!
<ramon1> motorola c650 movistar
<soon> Dont kill the penguins !
<javaJake> soon: like say how much battery is going
<soon> love the penguins
<soon> nope .. I dont think so
<javaJake> soon: thought so
<soon> what is you laptop?
<javaJake> soon: yea
<javaJake> soon: oh, Compaq Presario 1720US.
<javaJake> It's on the older end (1.2 GHz)
<Tobyman> dfwlinuxguy -> Ctrl + C doesn't help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.238.243.212]  by Seveas
<soon> http://zenux.net/linux/1720.html
<javaJake> Seveas: wasn;t that a little... extreme?
<soon> might help you  ...
<Tobyman> dabaR -=> I will try the Live CD...
<lifepositive> firefox is not open, but it says firerfox is running and that I cant open firefox until I close firefox!  Any solution?
<dfwlinuxguy> then you should boot up in single usermode and remove ndiswrapper..apt-get remove ndiswrapper
* soon is away
<psusi> lifepositive: reboot?
<mobile> hello,
<lifepositive> psusi: any soilution besides reboot?
<Vixus> Argh
<psusi> lifepositive: open task manager and kill the running firefox
<javaJake> soon: wow, that guy has the same hardware config as mine... problem is, he's using a kernel patch. I don't want to compile my kernel. *Sigh*
<Vixus> Now my laptop monitor doesn't work under ubuntu at all
<dfwlinuxguy> killall firefox-bin
<lifepositive> psusi: task manager?
<lifepositive> psusi: how I load it?
<Vixus>  even at runlevel 3
<drach> lifepositive: remove file lock from /home/user/name/.mozilla/firefox/***.default/
<drach> lifepositive: remove file lock from /home/user_name/.mozilla/firefox/***.default/
<mobile> hello,
<mobile> my wlan card works under edgy with org. kernel, i build a new kernel but now i cant use the card or load the ath_pci module.
<EmxBA> seveas: there?
<dfwlinuxguy> lifepositive killall -9 firefox-bin
<Vixus> anyone else have problems with the nvidia drivers?
<EmxBA> seveaz: ?
<lifepositive> dfwlinuxguy: thanks!  "killall firefox-bin" fixed it :)
<dfwlinuxguy> no problem
<lifepositive> dfwlinuxguy: I didnt need the 9
<psusi> you should never do kill -9 without a regular kill first
<lifepositive> drach: killall firefox-bin worked easier
<javaJake> soon: yea, limited acpi support is the problem. Drat.
<javaJake> soon: well, I'll just have a cat program running so I can watch how much my battery power's dropped. :)
<DarkQueen> Hola
<DarkQueen> alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<Vixus> fyrestrtr: help? :P
<psusi> lifepositive: system->administration->system monitor
<lifepositive> dfwlinuxguy: does killall firefox-bin remove the file lock from /home/user_name/.mozilla/firefox/***.default/?
<dfwlinuxguy> yes
<DarkQueen> hola?
<lifepositive> psusi: no need to load it! killall firefox-bin worked
<javaJake> soon: I'm at critical capacity state, gotta run. Thanks for the help
<DarkQueen> helpppppppp
<lifepositive> dfwlinuxguy: great command :)  easy
<psusi> lifepositive: for future reference
<Darst> any got a second for a quick q?
<Vixus> DarkQueen: ?
<psusi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Darst> thx psusi... :P
<Tobyman> :)
<DarkQueen> Vixus: necesito controladores para instalar mi impresora hp 1360
<mobile> sry, but can sb help me. with my own kernel i cant load ath_pci (wlan madwifi). with the orig. edgy kernel the card works
<Darst> trying to fire up vnc4server atm
<Darst> getting the following erro in the logs... - Could not init font path element /usr/share/X11/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!
<Darst> plus reference to all the other fonts dirs...
<Darst> except the font dirs aren't located there
<Vixus> DarkQueen: English? You want to instal drivers for your HP Impresario 1360?
<dfwlinuxguy> mobile did you install the new modules for the kernel you built?
<lifepositive> !ask > psusi
<othy> isn't there a package for wifi-radar
<Vixus> Can someone help me not have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> othy yes
<Darst> they are in /usr/share/fonts/X11/... not /usr/share/X11/fonts/....
<Bray> !ask|psusi
<ubotu> psusi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DarkQueen> Vixus: yes
<Vixus> DarkQueen: Which ones?
<psusi> is there a reason you guys are !asking to me now?
<othy> dfwlinuxguy: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar ?
<Darst> psusi any way I can either move the fonts to where it thinks they should be or make it rethink where the fonts are located ?
* Vixus ...Time to uninstall Ubuntu. Again.
<mobile> now i didnt install any modules.... because i install nothing with the edgy kernel
<Vixus> *Sigh*
<metatecque> Q? - how do I allow root logins in X as default?
<dfwlinuxguy> othy ..yes
<Vixus> This is ever so lame.
<DarkQueen> Vixus: Where I can look for them?
<psusi> Darst: dunno
<FFForever> i have a brother hl-2040 and i am on ubuntu 64bit can someone help me set it up?
<Darst> psusi thanks anyway...
<othy> dfwlinuxguy: : can't find the package
<Vixus> DarkQueen: Look for what?
<Darst> wil keep googling...
<pike_> metatecque: sudo gdmsetup i think havent used it in a while
<Tobyman> Which program I can use for remote connection, something similar to LogMeIn... I would to have a full control from to my PC... and to be able to see my Desktop (something like vnc... but more secure) Thank you
<dfwlinuxguy> maybe you need to uncomment multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list?
* Vixus needs dedicated Ubuntu help.
<FFForever> i really need printer support
<nofeardjb> Tobyman: xnest is one possibility
<SambaNEWBIE> Samba isn't working right. New install on Ubuntu 5.10. This is the error message can't open username map /etc/samba/smbusers. Error No such file or directory
<Vixus> Anyone at all?
<hdibani> TobyMan,, Use Freenx with nomchine nx client
<DarkQueen> Vixus: The commands to install the printer
<dfwlinuxguy> tobyman..I use rdesktop to connect to winxp machines
<lewyjh> can anyone kindly point me in the direction of some cd drive drivers?
<Dybber> Hi I am trying to get grub to automatically boot up in Ubuntu if nothing other is selected in the boot-menu. timeout is set to 10 in /boot/grub/menu.lst but it doesn't work
<Vixus> DarkQueen: Wasn't it detected by Ubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie have you run smbpasswd and created users?
<pike_> Dybber: timeout doesnt work or it boots wrong os?
<Tobyman> 10x guys I appreaciate your help
<cypher1> is not opera available in edgy-commercial repository ?
<SambaNEWBIE> dfwlinuxguy .. yes I did.
<Dybber> pike_: timeout doesn't work its just waiting for user input
<spx2> does someone here code in vim
<psusi> Dybber: define 'doesn't work'
<spx2> ?
<DarkQueen> Not, says that he(she) needs instalr a controller
<mobile> dfwlinuxguy no i install nothing because it works with edgy out of the box
<nofeardjb> spx2: yup for C++ i do
<lewyjh> cypher1, why do you need sufari? mozzila is very similar to it.
<metatecque> !doesn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<metatecque> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<spx2> nofeardjb: i would like to ask you how did you configure it
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie...sorry ls /etc/samba/smbusers returns what?
<n2diy> Can I upgrade Breezy to Dapper with the CD? it is a test box, so data loss isn't an issue.
<Vixus> To boot into text mode... is it runlevel=3 or runlevel 3 at the end of the kernel line in grub?????????
<pike_> Dybber: syntax in menu.lst is "timeout     10" without the # ?
<nofeardjb> spx2: this site helped me a ton http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<Dybber> pike_ yes
<psusi> n2diy: you don't even need the cd to do it
<SambaNEWBIE> dfwlinuxguy .. there is no file, I have checked that. I am not sure why not or how to fix.
<spx2> nofeardjb: but i have to read allot
<padavoine> n2diy: don't you wanna upgrade to edgy ?
<dfwlinuxguy> mobile...apt-cache search wifi-radar returns the package for me
* pike_ scratches his head
<Dybber> psusi: the grub menu doesn't go in any OS by default - its just waiting for me selecting an OS
<nofeardjb> spx2: lol what do you want specifically?
<n2diy> Psusi, The test box is isolated from the internet.
<DarkQueen> Vixus: Do you know where I can search?
<padavoine> n2diy: oh yeah that makes a difference
<psusi> Dybber: did you tell it which one should be the default?
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie..you only need that file if you are going to map windows users to a different unix user
<lewyjh> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<padavoine> n2diy: i guess you can... i dunno if you can "upgrade" or if you have to install dapper over breezy
<lewyjh> !die ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfwlinuxguy> you can comment that out in smb.conf if you are not trying to do that
<lewyjh> !fuck?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dybber> psusi: how do i do that? i got "default  0" in menu.lst
<lewyjh> !how to fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<padavoine> n2diy: if you have a separate /home partition it doesn't make any difference anyway...
<lewyjh> HA
<n2diy> padavoine, ok I'll try installing on top of Breezy.
<aragorn_> hi all?
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - Okay. Any idea why I can't authenticate? I assumed that was the problem as the error logged on the machine I am trying to log into.
<bjv> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<cyber_brain_mfkg> maybe offtopic--how to set up hosts on noip.com???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> one friend told me that i will need that 2 use ssh
<bjv> does this channel still ban tor?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ???
<psusi> Dybber: yep... default 0 and timeout 10 should do it
<psusi> Dybber: pastebin your menu.lst
<nofeardjb> go to no-ip.com?
<boink> or you could use www.dyndns.org
<boink> that's a free ip-service too
<SambaNEWBIE> cyber_brian_mfkg - I am using dyndns.org right now to ssh in with no problems.
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie...you will need to fix that first and restart samba then tell me if you still can't log in
<othy> dfwlinuxguy:  I don't have mutiverse, I have universe && backport
<boink> dyndns.org works very well
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok i reg myself on noip.com
<aragorn_> have anyone installed dmraid on edgy?
<zukalk> i can't get sound to work on america's army. killall esd doesn't work anymore. any ideas?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> but i don't know what type of server i need
<dfwlinuxguy> othy...edgy or dapper?
<n2diy> padavoine, it's my test box, no significant data is on it.
<psusi> aragorn_: I have not installed it in edgy, but I wrote the FakeRaidHowto on the wiki
<vixus> Ok, I finaly got into console, I'm using irssi
<othy> dfwlinuxguy: dapper
<vixus> How do I switch between bashes?
<nofeardjb> cyber: you don't need a server?
<psusi> vixus: huh?
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - I'm sorry I think I missed something. Fix what first?
<Dybber> psusi and pike_: my menu.lst http://pastebin.ca/276998
<nofeardjb> cyber: what do you want to do with a domain name then?
<vixus> psusi: Can't I have multiple text screens.
<GuestD59339> what shoul I use: Ubuntu desktop 6.10 i386.iso?
<Jary> hello everyone
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: i want 2 use ssh!!! one friend told me i need noip registration and host
<vixus> psusi: CTRL+ALT+??
<padavoine> msg GuestD59339 what for ?
<n2diy> vixus, if your running X, yes, just open multible terminals.
<GuestD59339> I'm new in linux and I'll install ubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: he told me i might need this because of my ISP
<vixus> Not in X!
<dfwlinuxguy> othy...in /etc/apt/sources.list..add multiverse after everywhere you see universe...then reload if you are using synaptic or apt-get update
<vixus> In text mode... how do I switch between... inputs?
<SambaNEWBIE> cyber - I suggest dyndns.org as it probably works with your router making it much easier to use.
<vixus> Terminals.
<psusi> vixus: yea... ctrl-alt-n will switch to the nth tty
<vixus> thanks
<Jary> I have a trouble installing ubuntu. When I try to install, it tries to load the kernel, then after it hits 100%; I have a black screen with 3 lines showing it couldn't load the kernel
<aragorn_> psusi : Hi!!! I've read several times your wiki! It's wonderful!
<psusi> Dybber: that looks like it should auto boot windows after 10 seconds
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie...get it working?
<padavoine> Guest --> what's the pc... you want desktop for sure, then it depends on what processor you have
<n2diy> vixus, ok, can't help you there.
<vixus> psusi: it's not working in irssi.
<nofeardjb> cyber: ooooh
<Dybber> psusi, yea but it doesn't auto-boot anything
<psusi> aragorn_: thank you
<vixus> psusi: As in, I'm trying it but nothing's happening.
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy -- I somehow missed your instruction. What was the last thing you wanted me to do?
<nofeardjb> cyber: sent you IM
<psusi> vixus: you have to use the left ctrl and alt keys for some ancient reason
<psusi> Dybber: try changing the default to 1?
<GuestD59339> amd64 3500+
<aragorn_> psusi : I've a question for you ;) I followed all the edgy bug on launchpad
<drach> Jary: what is chipset on motherboard? intel 965?
<GuestD59339> 1gb ram
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie...if you are not mapping windows users to a different linux user...comment out the smbusers line in your smb.conf...restart samba and try to log in again
<nofeardjb> cyber: did you get my IM?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: yes
<Jary> drach: I am using AMD athlon
<nofeardjb> lol kk respond in there once you've complete that
<Antissn> see ya , , AMD user best choice
<Dybber> psusi, ok I will try that now *rebooting*
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - thanks will try and get back to you soon.
<aragorn_> psusi: and I installed the patched version of dmraid...now all works fine but there is still a problem
<mobile> hello, pls help me. i compile a new kernel and my wlan card doesnt work. with the orig. kernel my atheros / madwifi cards works out of the box.
<Jary> drach: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual, to be precise
<M0E^lnx> hey guys, I've created a script... of course it starts with #/bin/sh but when I try to execute it, it says /bin/sh bad interpreter
<M0E^lnx> any ideas?
<vixus> Ok, I checked my xorg.conf, the driver is definitely nvidia, but my monitor still won't turn on... X is running, sounds coming fine but somehow I can't see anything. I am on a laptop.
<aragorn_> psusi: how can I lauch dmraid during the boot? I have to start it manually every time
<ubun> how can i mount a .iso to see it's files virtually (so i dont have to burn it to CD to use it, like you can with 'daemon-tools' in windows)?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: IM???
<GuestD59339> anyone can help me installing ubuntu?
<vixus> This all happened after I followed the Ubuntu nvidia guide.
<psusi> M0E^lnx: you mean it starts with #!/bin/sh right?
<vixus> Anyone know how to solve this?
<calm> i have a problem. my desktop is frozen. i can move the mouse, and my desktop icons will highlight on mouseover. clicking on icons does nothing, though. the panel does not respond to anything. Alt-F1 will highlight the "applications" menu, but it does not actually open the menu. (the arrow keys don't do anything from there)
<dfwlinuxguy> it's #!/bin/sh
<M0E^lnx> yes
<dfwlinuxguy> you put #/bin/sh
<psusi> aragorn_: once you install the package it sets itself to start during boot
<cfd90> Help!  I updated to Edgy via the automatic updator, and now X is broken and I can't seem to fix it...
<cfd90> Is this common?
<ubun> calm restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace i guess
<dfwlinuxguy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cfd90> Eh, I guess I'll reconfigure it :|
<vixus> Ho hum.
<ikke81> hello everybody
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: u send me something or not?
<calm> i don't want to restart, because i'm ssh-ed into other computers and running compute-intensive jobs on them
<aragorn_> psusi: that doesn't work , I have to start dmraid every time with the "dmraid -ay "
<vixus> Is it something to do with my resolution or memory settings?
* cfd90 does a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vixus> Can anyone... help me?
<ikke81> the commando dpkg does'nt work any more
<ikke81> i get the following error
<psusi> aragorn_: you are running edgy right?  try reinstalling the package?
<vixus> Please? This is a really strange issue.
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus..you have to ask a question before we can help you
<vixus> I did.
<vixus> Ok, I checked my xorg.conf, the driver is definitely nvidia, but my monitor still won't turn on... X is running, sounds coming fine but somehow I can't see anything. I am on a laptop.
<Mazingaro> vega-: ubuntu is just a crap :)
<axolx> hey guys - i convinced my sister to use ubuntu (im a debian user). she installed Edgy but the installer did not reformat a NTFS partition. is there a friendly partitioner that comes with ubuntu that she can use to reformat the NTFS partition to EXT3? i dont want to tell her to use fdisk because i dont want to scare hey yet :)
<mobile> dfwlinuxguy no i install nothing. is it necessary to build a module? with th ubuntu kernel it works out of the box
<deacont23> Is there a updated naim package available? the universe one is old
<psusi> aragorn_: I assume you are booting from a disk other than the raid array right?
<Mazingaro> please I've got a problem with an usb cam (Quick Cam Chat from logitech). I loaded the spca5xx module and enbale v4l in X, but no /dev/video it's created by udev. Even creating by hand it make it worked...
<aragorn_> psusi: yes I'm running edgy and yes I've already tried to install again the package..
<vixus> dfwlinuxguy: Happy? :D
<padavoine> mazingaro : come on man its free, its great, it's not windows, you can't say it's crap ;-)
<mobile> axolx qparted ?
<psusi> axolx: gparted
<ambimom> axolx:  take it from me...tell your sister to install dapper...it's easier and less buggy\
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus...monitor turned on?
<vixus> dfwlinuxguy: Laptop.
<axolx> mobile: psusi : is it installed with the default edgy desktop installation?
<ulaas> dfwlinuxguy: good one :)
<dfwlinuxguy> mobile...yes you must install the new modules for the new kernel you built
<network-coder> algum br ?
<psusi> axolx: it is installed on the livecd
<ulaas> vixus: even better :)
<vixus> dfwlinuxguy: Presumably my monitor is glowing slightly, so it's on, and I'm writing this in text mode now so it's on.
<ubun> is there a way for gnome-terminal to save 'sessions' like firefox 2.0 does. where it will remember my tabs and what i last had running?
<fetus> Question : how to install xubuntu with cd rom boot up but from the internet?
<cfd90> Please work :P Please work! :P
<ambimom> ubun:  yes extension is session manager
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus...did you see the X try to start?
<Dybber> psusi, now ubuntu was just selected as default instead of windows (thats a good thing) but it still doesnt boot automatically. I tried booting several times and it looks like there are som text shown in a  second in the bottom of the screen saying something about ".10 seconds"
<pike_> vixus: alt-ctrl-f2   login  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mobile> dfwlinuxguy is the module standard in the ubuntu kernel ?
<Dybber> some*
<psusi> aragorn_: is this a raid0 or a raid1?  and you are booting from a non raid disk right?
<lupine_85> omgomgooops
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus are you using the nv driver or the nvidia?
<nofeardjb> fetus: what do you mean from the internet?
<ulaas> vixus: i feel totally helpy today. so get msg me on private so i will help.
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know where I can find some relevant documentation on hotplug or udev. I want to be able to access data on my cell phone without being root. From what I've discovered I should use hotplug for this.
<aragorn_> psusi: yes I've a PATA disk for linux and I want to access the windows partitions on the raid
<aragorn_> psusi: it's a raid 0 (nvidia)
<vixus> dfwlinuxguy: I assume it has started, in a way. The system didn't hang, go to console or spit up errors. I heard the ubuntu login noise, so I put in my user and pass, and sure enough, it logged me in. Just no visuals.
<psusi> Dybber: are you touching the keyboard at all?  it stops the timeout if you press any key
<fetus> nofeardjb: something like installing from windows when it boots up the installer and everything else downloads from repos online
<ubun> ambimom where do i get the extention?
<network-coder> What of channel ubuntu-br ?
<lupine_85> I just deleted a BIND zone file... Any way to get it to regenerate the data? I have a master and slave server running with the zone loaded...
<ambimom> from mozilla...go to mozilla site and look for add-ons
<psusi> aragorn_: strange.... it should work....
<ubun> ambimom no i meant for gnome-terminal not for firefox :P
<ambimom> ubun:  installing extensions in firefox is easy
<ambimom> ahhhh...sorry ubun
<nofeardjb> fetus: not sure if i understand... do you want the install disk to install less packages?
<vixus> dfwlinux: It must be something to do with my nvidia driver install.
<GuestD59339> can I burn ubunto .iso in a dvd?
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus..I use the nvidia driver...if that one doesn't work..try the nv driver...you can kill the X session (which should restart it) with alt-ctl-backspace
<nofeardjb> fetus: like a barebones installation?
<ubun> guest yes
<ubun> you can even burn the CD iso to dvd, that's what i did
<dfwlinuxguy> moble...anytime you build a custom kernel...you have to also install the modules for that new kernel
<fetus> nofeardjb: sorry ... found it :D https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vixus> dfwlinuxguy: Isn't that the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<nofeardjb> there ya go
<aragorn_> psusi: I'm crying...
<fetus> nofeardjb: thanks anyways .. just didnt see it on the installation page ...
<nofeardjb> fetus: i was about to send you there lol
<GuestD59339> what's the best ubuntu version for amd64 3500, 1gb ram, nvidia graphic card?
<vixus> dfwlinuxguy: I've never ever had to use it on any of my installs I don't think
<mc__> GuestD59339: are you new to linux?
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus....nv is the open source driver...nvidia is the proprietary nvidia driver
<ReWT_AxS> im getting error:   Internal Error Failed to Initialize HAL!
<psusi> aragorn_: can you pastebin /var/log/messages?
<fetus> nofeardjb: i was looking and looking and finally thought i was dumb like shit ... because i allready done it once but couldnt remember the name ...
<ReWT_AxS> Any ideas?
<Dybber> psusi, im not touching it my self - but it looks as if i did (this works on my stationary PC so I know how the grub-menu behaves normally)
<ubun> is xorg pronounced zorg?
<mc__> ubun: nope
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: man can u see my private msg 2 you?
<nofeardjb> apparently not...
<nofeardjb> :-(
<mc__> cyber_brain_mfkg: you have to be registered to be able to send private messages
<mc__> sorry for my bad english
<nofeardjb> lol
<vixus> dfwlinuxguy: How do I restart my X now?
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - still there?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> mc__: how 2 reg?
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus...I remember something like that on my ati card...I had to comment out dri in xorg.conf ....alt-ctl-backspace
<nofeardjb> ya do a  /register
<vixus> dfwlinuxguy: Going back via ctrl-alt-f7 doesn't work.
<aragorn_> psusi: I'm trying :)
<ulaas> vixus: msg me when you are desperate enough
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: and ehat now?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *what
<vixus> ulaas: Sure.
<Dybber> psusi, maybe its the hardware that sends a signal of somekind that shouldn't be send - i will try to get my "local" linux expert to look at this when i meet him :) I think its pretty difficult to fix this when you can't see it yourself?
<nofeardjb> did you register?
<mc__> cyber_brain_mfkg: type /msg NickServ help
<w3323> anyone using mesa 6.5.2 with ubuntu???????
<psusi> Dybber: yea, that is what it sounds like to me
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy -- still there??
<dfwlinuxguy> yes
<GuestD59339> If I put ubunto cd on and reboot it will install, erase drives, create partitions itself like windos?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anyone ever install kompile?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: i typed /register
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: what now?
<Music_Shuffle> GuestD59339, with some configuration, yes...its not completely automatic.
<mc__> cyber_brain_mfkg: that was wrong
<Music_Shuffle> But its very simple, yes.
<mc__> cyber_brain_mfkg: did you read what /msg NickServ help says?
<nofeardjb> isn't it "/register <password>" ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> mc__: yes but after i did that
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy -- I didn't find the line to comment. The following are there: Security = user, encrypt passwords = true, passdb backend = tdbsam, obey pam restrictions = yes, guest account = nobody
<nofeardjb> cyber: try sending me an IM now
<ubun> can nautilus mount an iso 'virtually' like daemon-tools in windows?
<nofeardjb> it should have told you "yes you are now registered blah blah blah your password is" "blah"" did you get that message back?
<heatxsink> hello all any idea what the latest version of Trac is for LTS?
<dfwlinuxguy> newbie..one second
<heatxsink> lol
<heatxsink> thanks
<pike_> ubun: mount -o loop /home/username/file.iso /media/whatever
<ubun> i know that command, just wondering if there was a gui way
<pike_> ubun: ah
<MtJB> is it possible to watch cnn videos on edgy using vlc?
<mjr> ubun, you can do it with nautilus scripts; see eg. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script
<ubun> thanks
<foo> Where is the unzip binary? I can't find it in the sources.
<nofeardjb> mtjb: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<nofeardjb> mtjb: works for me
<MtJB> thanks, nofeardjb
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nofeardjb: what i'm doing wrong?
<WizCraker> how do I restart apache in ubuntu?
<aragorn_> psusi: it's quite huge ;)
<stazi> hello all. Trying to install edgy, i'm at the partition selection screen and i have selected a root partition, when i hit forward, i get an error saying "no root filesystem"
<stazi> any ideas?
<Catshrimp> Hm, anyone happen to know how to get openoffice.org2 to follow the gtk2 theme?
<WizCraker> I tried apachctl graceful but that doesn't seem to work.
<GuestD59339> Music_Shuffle: pm's
<nofeardjb> cyber: i have no idea
<WizCraker> *apachectl
<M0E^lnx> hey guys, anyone know where the gnome wallpapers are stored?
<psusi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blackflare> anyone use wine-doors?
<brianMan> What firewall/gateway package is best recommended? Smoothwall, monowall or something else?
<Catshrimp> WizCraker: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nofeardjb> cyber: did you do this?: "/register <what ever you want your password to be>"
<psusi> hrm... now where did that handy dandy command line go that shoves a whole file into pastebin?
<Catshrimp> WizCraker: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload (if you just want to reread the config file)
<vschiavoni> any repositories for postgres 8.2 in edgy ?
<brianMan> Preferably something that can be configured somewhat through a webinterface
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie...look for this --- username map = /etc/samba/smbusers --- that has to be in there since you are getting that error
<WizCraker> Catshrimp: thanks for the quick reply. :)
<stazi> Catshrimp, i think there is a package to make OOo use gnome's theming
<Catshrimp> WizCraker: no prob dude :)
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - okay moment will check.
<Catshrimp> stazi: Yeah, I see the gnome package.  But what if I'm just running fluxbox?
<blackflare> I think I installed wine-doors but I have no idea how to run it
<kuene> hi, how can i remove the help menu from the gnome main menu ?
<dfwlinuxguy> kuene...right click..remove from panel
<stazi> Catshrimp, not gnome itself, there is an OOo gnome theme package iirc
<rulus> kuene: I suppose via Alacarte Menu editor
<kuene> doe not work ...
<MtJB> nofeardjb, how do i install that plugin, i just saved it to my hard drive
<MtJB> do i move it to plugins directory?
<kuene> rulus, from the main menu not from the panel
<GuestD59339> anyone has experience installing ubuntu?
<kuene> i want to remove the help menu from the system menu!
<dfwlinuxguy> kuene ..system...preferences...menu layout...uncheck it there
<pike_> GuestD59339: i would imagine a great many people here :)
<kuene> dfwlinuxguy, it can not be uncheckt!
<GuestD59339> will I have any problems with drivers?
<jerp> kuene, try synaptic
<fetus> nofeardjb: hey ...me again is there a way to install xfce with minimalCD
<Adam_G> Hi people. I've been getting login attempts from an IP Address- how do I block them? I have firestarter installed.
<kuene> dfwlinuxguy, it does not show up in the menu layout tool!
<fetus> nofeardjb: meaning xubuntu
<Vixus> Ok, I got X working again, thanks dfwlinuxguy.
<pike_> GuestD59339: i have installed in several desktops/laptops and very rarely run into problems.  i would recomment nvidia over ati but either will work for 2d stuff
<n2diy_> Vixus, what was the fix?
<Vixus> Now I messed around with dpkg-reconfigure trying to get a proper screen res
<fetus> anyone : is there a way to install xubuntu with minimalCD install
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - I did a find command and I didn't find it.
<Vixus> n2diy_: nvidia changed to nv
<kuene> dfwlinuxguy, do you know where the conf-files for the main-menu are? it can not be found in /usr/share/desktop-directories
<chable> how do i allow connectons on 28485 with iptables ?
<xipietotec> what's the program that auto-detects cameras when you plug them in called?
<dfwlinuxguy> kuene...move /usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop to your home folder to save it or just delete it and it will be gone
<aragorn_> psusi: I've pasted it :)
<n2diy_> Vixus, the name of the module?
<Vixus> any idea how to add custom screen resolutions? (Oh great, now the screen resolutions dialog is showing 0Hz refresh rate)
<jerp> kuene, try Synaptic  Look for Ubuntu-Docs
<fetus> Xubuntu .... minimalCD (netboot) ... install ... anyone??
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus..how did you fix it?
<pike_> !install | fetus
<ubotu> fetus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jerp> if that doesn't do it, you can always reinstall it
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, I changed nvidia to nv.
<dfwlinuxguy> cool
<pike_> fetus: id recommend server install then xubuntu apt-get
<kuene> dfwlinuxguy, i have tried this, does not work.
<psusi> aragorn_: url?
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, But now I don't think my card is being used at all. scrolling is unsmooth and there's no nvidia splashscreen
<fetus> pike_ : ok ... how to install server?
<pike_> fetus: the link above gives many options
<rulus> fetus: can be done via Alternate install cd
<kuene> jerp, i to not want to uninstall it i just do not want this menu!
<aragorn_> psusi: ops :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36703/
<dfwlinuxguy> you only see the splash screen with the propreitary nvidia driver
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - I cannot find the line in the smb.conf file.
<fetus> pike_: i only can use minimalcd meaning to download everything over the net whil installing
<ReWT_AxS> im getting error:   Internal Error Failed to Initialize HAL!
<ReWT_AxS> Any ideas?
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, Which is what I should be using, according to the guide. It's also what I've used on all my other Ubuntu installs.
<Vixus> So basically--- I'm not using my card
<dfwlinuxguy> that is the best one to use
<kuene> dfwlinuxguy, it does not work because help is a .directory or category i dont really understand this...
<dirle> one of many other things I like about ubuntu (linux) is that I finaly get a quiet PC.. no more background running processes :)
<pike_> fetus: see advanced section of first link
<dirle> wanted to share that with you.. heh
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus...try commenting out dri in xorg.conf and change it back to nvidia and restart X
<ulaas> Vixus: ready?
<Vixus> ulaas: I'll just follow this bit of advice from dfwlinuxguy
<Vixus> then maybe
<fetus> pike_: i'm using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ... but need to know how to initiate server install once the cd boots up
<ulaas> Vixus: take your time...
<dfwlinuxguy> ulass..do you know what his problem is?
<ulaas> dfwlinuxguy: no luck with prop. driver.?
<xipietotec> anyone? the name of the program that auto-detects cameras?
<pike_> fetus: oh, well you probably just need to type server at boot prompt but i never used that cd
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, Section "DRI" \ Mode 0666 \ End Section?
<fetus> pike_: i'm gonna try ... thats my thought also
<feugan3333> Vixus: nv driver does not use 3d acceleration.
<fetus> pike_: thanks bye
<dfwlinuxguy> ulaas..he changed it to nv from nvidia because he couldn't get X going...I'm trying to help him get back nvidia
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, Whoops, dpkg-reconfigure changed my driver to mesa
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus...no not that one
<stazi> found a solution: http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/10/ubuntu_edgy_install_frustratio.html
<ulaas> dfwlinuxguy: i can see that.
<Everflex> When i follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem, and back up from the tar file i made, will then EVERYTHING i did not include in the update be deleted, even though i make the update on top of a working system?
<adaptr> Adam_G: login how - ssh ?
<adaptr> sorry.... lagging here ;-)
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus..under section module ---  Load    "dri"
<Adam_G> adaptr, yes - that's okay :D
<dirle> for all the admins here.. I am new at Ubuntu but don't have any adaptation problem as a extensive windows user.. anyway.. on my main problem of dual booting vista with ubuntu it seems I can't get around it with GRUB.. and the only safe way to do it is to use a floppy boot disk for ubuntu.. is what I will attend to do now.. I will post in the help forums about it when I will get a resolution regarding my specific case
<Everflex> Like: if i excluded Desktop in the backup, will it then be deleted when i restore the backup?
<psusi> aragorn_: you aren't running a custom kernel are you?
<cfd90> Now that I'm on Edgy, where is a link to install Beryl on 64 bit edgy?
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, It's not there
<cfd90> I've been looking, and I can't find a good guide.
<cfd90> All the repos are gone it seems that I've tried :|
<aragorn_> psusi: I'm using the default generic kernel
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus...when you do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg..besure to select either nv or nvidia..not mesa
<bXi> cfd90: there is 1 guide with correct install commands and another one with good repositories
<cfd90> Where is that? :P;
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, I ran nvidia-xconfig again.
<bXi> dunno
<psusi> aragorn_: and you are sure that you downloaded the .deb from the bug report and dpkg -i it?
<bXi> but i'll msg you the repos
<cfd90> Ok, cool :)
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, It's back to how it was but I want to make sure it doesn't blankscreen again
<cfd90> Edgy 64 bit?
<n2diy_> Does the MinimalCD install give you X?
<Chucknorrislol> can someone help me get madwifi running? i tried extracting it but i got a bunch of errors, it told me it didn't want to overwrite previous files or something? although i was installing to a new directory...
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus..that is for the nvidia driver..I haven't tried nvidia-xconfig before
<xipietotec> anyone? the name of the program that auto-detects cameras?
<Vixus> Well, it wouldn't let me do nvidia-glx-config
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has always worked for me
<pike_> xipietotec: webcams?
<Vixus> dfwlinuxguy, hold on, let me
<jerp> kuene, think with me here now;  If the only way to remove it is to uninstall it, isn't that removing it from the menu list?  And if it's removed, it also doesn't mean you can't re-install.
<xipietotec> pike_: any camera, when I plugged in my old camera, this gui box came up and looked to auto-configure, my new camera is having some issues...and that box doesn't pop up
<aragorn_> psusi: yes I'm sure! I used this deb dmraid_1.0.0.rc11-1_i386.deb
<dfwlinuxguy> vixus...I have nvidia and the modules I have loaded are bitmap...ddc...dri...extmod...freetype...glx...int10...type1...vbe
<psusi> aragorn_: that is not the right one... the one attached to the bug report is -13 not 11
<dfwlinuxguy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will ask which modules to load
<cfd90> Does Edgy come with AIXGLX?
<bXi> cfd90: got my message?
<dfwlinuxguy> yes it does bXi
<cfd90> No... :|
<cfd90> Can you just write it out here?  Irssi seems to be having trouble
<dfwlinuxguy> sorry cfd90
<bXi> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy main-edgy-amd64
<bXi> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ edgy main-edgy main-edgy-amd64
<bXi> those 2
<xipietotec> I just need to know the name of that program, so I can troubleshoot
<cfd90> Hmmm, I thought I tried them, but I'll try again
<dfwlinuxguy> don't use compiz
<dfwlinuxguy> use beryl instead
<Chucknorrislol> can someone help me get madwifi running? i tried extracting it but i got a bunch of errors, it told me it didn't want to overwrite previous files or something? although i was installing to a new directory...
<cfd90> Where are the Beryl things? I can't find any :P
<bXi> those include beryl
<cfd90> Ooh
<levander> Does FireFox 2 in Edgy hang a lot for other people?
<bXi> levander: not really
<xipietotec> cfd90: join #ubuntu-xgl, berl is in the chanserv title
<xipietotec> beryl
<dfwlinuxguy> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main ..in /etc/apt/sources.list
<levander> bXi: maybe i'll install the one from backports and see if i have better luck
<aragorn_> psusi: I only found -11 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/54246
<kleftisx> hello.....how i can install Borland C++ or something similar with Borland C++ on Ubuntu?
* cfd90 joins the xgl channel
<levander> Also, I got a disk full error trying to download something with azureus.  I made empty space on the hard drive.  But, now when azureus starts up, it core dumps.
<dfwlinuxguy> kleftisx...try eclipse ...eclipse.org
<bXi> levander: are you running 32 bit or 64 bit
<VrilutZa> kleftisx apt-get install build-essential
<levander> I'm wondering if I can clear the state of the old file it was downloading, if it will stop core dumping, but I don't know how.
<levander> bXi: 32 bit
<bXi> levander: then my next suggestion is useless :)
<psusi> aragorn_: look again.. .-13 is there... it's linked to in the last post
<kleftisx> i can install it from terminal?
<aragorn_> psusi: oooops now I try it ;)
<tdd1984> guys i got a big problem I can get linux to boot up, alls im getting is the shell prompt
<psusi> aragorn_: nevermind... not the last post... MY last post ;)
<JebJoya> hey, my Ubuntu running laptop has suddenly stopped accessing the internet through it's PCMCIA card as of today - it is still claiming to be connected to the network, and the router is listing it as a client, but am having no access to the internet - another PC connecting wirelessly to the same router is getting access though.  My laptop was working as of last night, any suggestions of checks...
<JebJoya> ...I can make to find out what has gone wrong?
<psusi> aragorn_: err damnit... nevermind... that was a bad one too ;)
<JebJoya> (apologies for the long post)
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - any other ideas? The line doesn't exist in the .conf file?
<dfwlinuxguy> kleftisx... you can do apt-cache search eclipse to find all the eclipse packages available to install..apt-get install pkgname will install it
<Crazyl1nk> im have a sound/mic problem, for some reason programs such as Skype, or teamspeak says im either, Haveing problems with sound device(skype) or my mic and speakers are muted(teamspeak) is this a problem someone else has had, and can it be fixed?
<Pelo> JebJoya,  have you tried the forum ?
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie..have you tried restarting samba?
<kdjfs> can ntfs-3g change read/write access on edgy amd64?
<JebJoya> Pelo: nope - will do, I didn't expect for it to be a common problem...
<dfwlinuxguy> /etc/init.d/samba stop|start
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - I have typed smbd reload after each change to the .conf file.
<Pelo> JebJoya,  I'm thinking exactly the reverse
<aragorn_> psusi: I tried it some times ago (I'm Enrico Sardi on launchpad ) and it doesn't work for me...
<aragorn_> psusi: it didn't populate my /dev/mapper
<dfwlinuxguy> ok..what does your err log say when you try to log in?
<JebJoya> Pelo: okeydokey, any suggestions on search terms?
<psusi> aragorn_: yea... don't use the one I tried to modify
<psusi> aragorn_: that was a failed experiment
<Crazyl1nk> i have a question/problem
<JebJoya> Pelo: the strange thing was that it was working up until last night, then stopped for no apparent reason
<Pelo> JebJoya,  pmcia network off ,  , no wireless internet , etc
<Pelo> JebJoya, could be an ip issue
<levander> Can somebody put a "where to go" entry in ubotu?  Like, if you can't find your answer in #ubuntu, check ubuntuforums, the freenode channel for the application you are having trouble with if one exists, and the developers themself at their web site?  I just seem to type that out a lot when I'm in here.
<psusi> aragorn_: http://librarian.launchpad.net/5347776/dmraid_1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - [2006/12/12 13:36:42, 0]  lib/username.c:map_username(128)
<SambaNEWBIE>   can't open username map /etc/samba/smbusers. Error No such file or directory
<dfwlinuxguy> where is the smb.conf file you are editing?
<Crazyl1nk> im have a sound/mic problem, for some reason programs such as Skype, or teamspeak says im either, Haveing problems with sound device(skype) or my mic and speakers are muted(teamspeak) is this a problem someone else has had, and can it be fixed?
<dfwlinuxguy> is it in /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<SambaNEWBIE> in the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<SambaNEWBIE> yes
<psusi> aragorn_: err, that's the binary built for feisty it looks like
<aragorn_> psusi: thanks! Now I try it immediately ;)
<dfwlinuxguy> just for kicks..will you type /etc/init.d/samba stop
<dfwlinuxguy> /etc/init.d/samba start
<SambaNEWBIE> sure
<Lam_> md5sum somefile > somefile.md5  will save output to somefile.md5?
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - I did that and will go to test -- be back in a moment
<chable> anyone can help me to enable a port in firewall ?
<chable> i forgot how iptables works
<aragorn_> psusi: I 've noticed ;)
<JebJoya> Pelo: iwlist scanning gives no scan results for wlan0 even though i'm connected?
<ubitux> when will we have the latest kernel ? in feisty ? :(
<aragorn_> psusi: what's the right package ? ;)
<Stormx2> Crazyl1nk: I think skype and teamspeak interface with OSS or something. Check out
<Stormx2> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<JebJoya> talking of skype - there's not any fancy mods for using webcam are there?
<mralphabet> !ntop
<ubotu> ntop: display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-3 (edgy), package size 2692 kB, installed size 11148 kB
<dfwlinuxguy> gnomemeeting is cool
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone else here know how to use blam feed reader? Im trying to get firefox to use blam whenever I click the Rss feed button
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - wow I am embarassed. That worked. Any idea why smbd reload doesn't work in ubuntu? It works fine in Suse?
<Crazyl1nk> stormx2: iv tired options in all the apps with mic problems non of them seem to fix it, could it be a prolem with my ubuntu?
<Crazyl1nk> problem*
<psusi> aragorn_: not sure now... you may have to build it yourself ;)
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie...not sure why smbd reload shouldn't/wouldn't work?
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - Thanks for everything. Usually the stupidist ones are the ones that take the longest to handle. I really appreciate all of your help.
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie...I just new that if that line wasn't in there and if samba was properly restarted it shouldn't give that error
<dfwlinuxguy> sambanewbie...no problem..best wishes
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - if you ever get any more data on the smbd reload issue please post to linuxquestions.org
<aragorn_> psusi : with the dmraid_1.0.0.rc11-1_i386.deb it works but I have to start dmraid manually every time
<juraj> hello all!
<SambaNEWBIE> dwflinuxguy - thanks again - bye.
<dfwlinuxguy> bye
<ryanakca> how do I fix "hostname -f"? I currently get "hostname: Unknown host". "hostname" outputs "rkavanagh"
<psusi> aragorn_: yea, you need to be using rc13
<Arwen> is there a list of newly released/updated packages for edgy somewhere?
<Lam_> i need a program to check to see if a hard drive is potentially failing
<juraj> I'm using edgy eft. When I open the software sources dialog from synaptic I can choose a mirror, however I can't choose my country. It just lists united states
<Lam_> suggestions?
<juraj> where can I change my system's country?
<Arwen> Lam_, stress testing a possibly failing hard drive could push it over the edge
<Lam_> Arwen: what can i do then?
<Arwen> Lam_, test it.... but make sure to backup
<Crazyl1nk> can someone please help me?
<dou213_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shwag> I want to setup the Linked Tables feature of phpmyadmin, but the package installed with apt-get is missing the  create_tables.sql file that was suppose to be in scripts/
<Stormx2> He did ask.
<juraj> so can anyone help me? where to change my system's country?
<Stormx2> Crazyl1nk: Tried posting a topic on the forums?
<Stormx2> juraj: isn't it a setting in gnome?
<aragorn_> psusi: you don't have a compiled version ready? ;)
<Arwen> Lam_, are you *running* from this failing system?
<Crazyl1nk> running though Forums to see if anyone has had same problem, i may have just fixed my teamspeak problems but skype is another story
<juraj> well, I don't know where is that setting located so I can select mirrors for my country, in Synaptic
<psusi> aragorn_: not for i386, I run amd64
<JebJoya> Pelo: still having issues - nothing on the forums which seem to be referring to the specific issue i'm getting
<Arwen> juraj, does your country have mirrors?
<psusi> aragorn_: I'll see if I can get some pressure on to get proper binaries in the edgy-backports repository
<juraj> yes it has, on the other installation of edgy it offers me mirrors for croatia
<juraj> however on this installation I can select only for US
<kritical> Can anyone recommend an open-source boot cd designed to test hardware?
<psusi> or possibly just outright updated in the main repo, since the released one was so hosed
<juraj> you know, the graphical dialog for setting up repositories
<juraj> I don't know where it is set up so it thinks that I'm in US
<dougsko> juraj: check out the man page for 'locale'
<aragorn_> psusi: that would be wonderful :)
<lazy> !
<lazy>  ?
<juraj> right, everything is set to en_US...
<JebJoya> So, I guess I'll put this to anyone else - sony vaio laptop (2 yrs oldish), linksys pcmcia 802.11b wireless card (RTL8180), was accessing internet fine yesterday, suddenly stopped today for some reason, system thinks it's connected to the network, router thinks it's connected (listed on active clients), connection seems to go in little bursts of 1packet up+down every second or so when I try...
<JebJoya> ...to do anything, but absolutely no internet (ping just dies)
<lazy> ok
<juraj> I still want to keep english in Gnome, just change it so I can select my mirror
<Lam__> Arwen: i was. i have reason to believe my main drive is failing now. kde reports a malformatted error before breaking down completely and freezing on itself. my backup is on my secondary drive so it should all be ok
<Lam__> Arwen: it just froze on me, so i'm on my laptop now
<shwag> phpmyadmin is pretty out of date on ubuntu.
<kritical> Can anyone recommend an open-source boot cd designed to test hardware?
<juraj> I'm going to file a bug, as this is an annoyance in synaptic
<Arwen> Lam_, have you forced an fsck? it might be a filesystem and not a hardware error
<shwag> 2.8.0.3  vs   2.9.1.1
<Music_Shuffle> juraj, what's a bug?
<WizCraker> does ubuntu store the apache info in httpd.conf or someplace else?  i'm looking where I should put the virtualhost stuff at.
<mlalkaka> has anyone been able to get sleep (suspend-to-ram) and hibernate (suspend-to-disk) working on edgy? when i press suspend on the log out menu, it just locks the screen; and when i unlock the screen, there's a message saying that supending failed
<SneeRR> Hi! how to mount and write on reiser4 fs
<SneeRR> ?
<Lam__> Arwen: i haven't done anything. it was working perfectly fine, and then a i hear a verbal click from the tower before the system malformats on itself
<juraj> /usr/bin/software-properties is only offering mirrors for currently selected locale
<Arwen> Lam_, click? ok - your machine is dying - buy a new HDD
<juraj> what if I want to select the other mirror? I need to mess with locales?
<Lam__> Arwen: ok i suspected as much. do you know what the average lifespan of a hard drive by chance? my tower is about 5 years old now
<SneeRR> Any ideas what I should install to use reiser4?
<Arwen> Lam_, or... wait... the diagnostic app will be available from the manufacturer of your HD - an HD lasts between 3-10 years
<dougsko> WizCraker: the apache config files should be somewhere like, /etc/apache2
<lazy> on some ftp servers i can see that ISO images is differ by size...
<aragorn_> psusi: and with .13 it might start at the boot?
<lupine_85> Lam__: it should have an MTBF (mean time before failure) somewhere...
<lazy> edgy
<Music_Shuffle> Lam__, depends...this machine has a new HDD, but the othe rone runs fine...after 8 years...
<Music_Shuffle> other one*
<Arwen> SneeRR, reiser4progs and then get the patch from the reiser site
<JebJoya> noone any ideas on the wireless issue?
<Lam__> Arwen: i'll just buy a new drive. it's not like my main drive needs a whole lot of gigabytes since my secondary is the backup
<SneeRR> Arwen Path is in deb format? What is the link of the site
<Lam__> Arwen: thanks
<Jary> Hello all. I am trying to install Ubuntu for my AMD athlon. Kernel loads, I get a few command that shows up on the screen, then I get ubuntu's logo in black and white, and nothing happens :(
<Jary> Could anyone please help ?
<Arwen> SneeRR, reiser4progs is the package...
<Shaba1> Hello all
<SneeRR> Arwen no I meen patch sory
<Shaba1> Anyone here an export on gnome config manager.
<Arwen> SneeRR, but to mount and use reiser... http://www.namesys.com/
<blackflare> is there a command like ctrl alt delete for when the system locks up?
<ubun> ctrl+alt+backspace
<WizCraker> dougsko: does it matter which one I use?  there is apache2.conf httpd.conf ports.conf (this one is obvious of what it does)
<SneeRR> Arwen thank you !!!
<dougsko> WizCraker: apache2.conf is the right one, i believe. you should familiarize youself with all of those htough
<dougsko> WizCraker: if you read though them, youll see what theyre for. theyre all commented
<sjbrown> in ubuntu 6.10, when i Ctrl-N it shows me a dropdown of options, it doesn't do this in ubuntu 6.06
<sjbrown> how do i turn this feature on?
<blackflare> is there a way to reset the sounds settings to default?
<nder> I want to install ubuntu over windows. It's asking how do I want to partition disk
<WizCraker> dougsko: I briefly read through them, I was just making sure before I messed something up.
<nder> clean ak disk option?
<nder> all*
<JebJoya> ooh, anyone know if my DHCP clients table listing the main pc (Fujitsu) as both 192.168.1.100 and ...101, with my laptop not being listed on the table (yet being given ...101) could be my issue (not an ubuntu issue i know, but if anyone has an idea, it'd be greatly appreciated)
<Arwen> Lam_, you might try sticking your hdd in your freezer for around 30 min - might help or might pwn your hdd for good
<dougsko> WizCraker: dont worry, you got it
<carlo> ciao
<JebJoya> however it's listing the MAC of my laptop card with the name of the other pc
<carlo> ragazzi mi date qualche repository?
<Music_Shuffle> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mt3> Hi people
<feugan3333> JebJoya: What command are you running to get this info. Could you post it?
<mt3> I'm trying to switch my brother to Ubuntu 6.10 rather than buying him this ridiculous Windows Vista
<weswh->  i have an HFS (macosx) partition that i want to get my data off of. when i mount it (even with uid=1000, read only) i can access the mount, but most of the folders have 'lock' icons on them. permission denied. if i access it with kdesu konqueror, i can't copy files to my drive. it says they do not exist. when i tried cp from a clean root shell, it says 'ommiting folder', and quits.
<Music_Shuffle> mt3, shouldn't be that hard.
<mt3> Only things he wants that he can't get native are World of Warcraft and Windows Live Messenger
<Music_Shuffle> mt3, Windows Messenger...KMess.
<weswh-> anyone have any ideas? i don't know if it is inheriting permissions from the macos system or what. it's an external firewire harddrive. when i was in there with kdesu i could play mp3s off of it and such. how can i play a file, but not copy the file? :/
<mt3> I've heard that both of these can run under Ubuntu is this so?
<JebJoya> fraid not, i'm using the main pc to get the info, my laptop (with ubuntu) is not able to connect properly - i'm just connecting to 192.168.1.1 through firefox and browsing the menus (sorry, lame i know :P)
<feugan3333> mt3: Wine should be able to play wow
<rem_> weswh -> cp -r
<deep__> what was the command to count lines from an output?
<Music_Shuffle> And WoW can be played, yes mt3.
<pike_> mt3: wow works with cedega for each release ive heard
<mt3> He wants the proper Windows Live Messenger though. He wants to be able to use webcam, MSN games, emoticons, all that crap
<weswh-> rem - even if i mounted with -r?
<dfwlinuxguy> mt3 gaim is better than msn
<Music_Shuffle> Yes it is better.
<nder> can anyone help me? what do I choose? clean entire disk?
<tx22> Guys this has nothing to do with ubuntu, but I need to know how paypal works. my friend wants to pay me and I said i have paypal ( i use ebay) but i don't know where/how he does it
<rem_> -r means recursive..so it will copy the content of the folder ..
<Music_Shuffle> nder, why clean the entire disk again?
<mt3> Does it support custom emoticons, webcam, msn ames, etc.
<ahaller> how can i turn bluetooth/wifi on and of to save battery power?
<oslo> does someone success to use gmailfs ??
<Music_Shuffle> mt3, yes, yes, yes.
<nder> install linux over windows
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh- use a terminal to check the permissions of the files on the external drive
<mc__> tx22: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<somerville32> tx22: See http://paypal.com for help on using paypal.
<deep__> what was the command to count lines from an output?
<chable> anyone knows how ti fix a bug in horde ?
<chable> to* fix
<mt3> Ok then I'll set him up this weekend and we can see what happens
<Music_Shuffle> !dualboot | nder
<ubotu> nder: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<feugan3333> JebJoya: I don't really understand you problem. If you like you can pm me
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: what is that command?
<rem_> cp -r -v if you want details on what its copying while its copying ..
<mt3> On 6.10 Gaim comes as standard right? and OpenOffice?
<nder> but I want just linux running
<Music_Shuffle> mt3, yeah. And on 6.01 actually. OO requires install I think.
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh- ls -al /media/whatever
<Music_Shuffle> nder, it...is running then.
<dfwlinuxguy> df will tell you where it's mounted
<Music_Shuffle> nder, oh, you mean no windows?
<Chucknorrislol> ubuntu refuses to recognize my wireless card.... what can i do? i'm using xubuntu edgy and i have a TEW-441PC card (atheros chipset)
<nder> yes
<feugan3333> mt3: OO is standard but not gaim
<JebJoya> oh god, i've found the problem
<Music_Shuffle> nder, then on the partition editor just select 'Erase entire' or whatever the wording is.
<JebJoya> and what a surprise, it wasn't linux at fault
<JebJoya> :)
<nder> ok thank you
<mt3> Ok is Gaim easily added ont he add/remove apps thing? or do I need to download it and compile?
<Lam__> i'm pretty sure that it's my main drive, but just to make sure, kde isn't suppose to crash even if your secondary drive (the one without kde installed on it) fails, right?  i assumed it's my main drive because kde crashed when i heard the click
<feugan3333> mt3: It gets installed via a package manager
<mt3> Also, anyone know if the Netgear WG311 is supported out of the box under 6.10? I know it wasn't under 5.10.
<Shaba1> folks I am a windows systems admin
<feugan3333> mt3: very easily
<Music_Shuffle> feugan3333, it does come default >.>
<Arwen> !ndiswrapper | Chucknorrislol
<ubotu> Chucknorrislol: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChrisBradley> How do I launch a program as another user from Gnome?
<mt3> feugan3333: Ok then I should be fine getting that setup
<mt3> Thanks
<cybernet> wazz up !!!
<dougsko> mt3: search for it in synaptic, or just type 'sudo aptget install gaim'
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - chmod 0777 /media/whatever should allow you to read/write the files
<Chucknorrislol> i've been pouring over that link for hours now, it's not helping me
<deep__> what was the command to count lines from an output?
<mt3> Netgear WG311 wifi card supported out the box anyone know?
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: "501" is the owner. (when i look at the folder under konqueror, it reports as a "locked folder" (though as root i can see the contents and execute them)
<Chucknorrislol> i've also used ndiswrapper for the windows XP driver i got on the card's CD, but it said the driver is invalid
<ahaller> mt3: Gaim and Openoffice are installed by default
<Shaba1> I know you can enable automatic login with gnome.
<rem_> deep wc -l ... ?!
<feugan3333> Music_Shuffle: it is under the optional section.
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - of course you will have to use sudo if you aren't root
<deep__> okay, thanx.
<deep__> :D
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - sudo chmod 0777 /media/whatever should allow you to read/write the files
<Shaba1> How does one get that to query and authenticate to a AD server?
* ChrisBradley is trying to run 2 copies of Sound-Juicer at the same time - and needs to launch one with another user acct.
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: know what 501 is? and, if i do the chmod, is that permanent on the drive, or only for this mount?
<JebJoya> wow - what a surprise - problem fixed and it wasn't linux at fault :)
<JebJoya> just a very silly router
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - only for that mount!
<mt3> Anyone?
<Music_Shuffle> feugan3333, its definitely default. I always straight click through, and I have it every time.
<rem_> weswh do a chmod -R 777 on the folder as root ..
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/whatever should work too
<JebJoya> thanks everyone for your help
<feugan3333> Music_Shuffle: Ok I'll take your word for it :-)
<Music_Shuffle> ^_^
<InsertNickHere> !dualmonitor
<Chucknorrislol> anyone? this is a newbie problem, i'm sure if you guys take two min you can solve my problem :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - 501 is the unix user on whatever unix system you used to copy the files onto the drive
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - 501 probably doesn't exist on your ubuntu system
<GeneralZarkawi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<feugan3333> Chucknorrislol: Not if we don't know what your problem is.
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: i see, yeah it was mac
<InsertNickHere> ... Does anyone in here know of a good site where you learn how to make the second screen show something different from what's on the first one?
<mobile> hello, i m again. i want to compile the madwifi driver. but make failed.
<ahaller> mt3: did you look in the wiki? it has anwers to almost everything. maybe try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wifi&titlesearch=Titel
<GeneralZarkawi> mobile, failed with which error
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - you are probably user 1000
<Chucknorrislol> copy pasted from earlier: ubuntu refuses to recognize my wireless card.... what can i do? i'm using xubuntu edgy and i have a TEW-441PC card (atheros chipset)
<dfwlinuxguy> chucknorrislol...iwconfig shows what?
<jpiccolo> anyone know if you can use two disk controller cards on one system?
<mobile> first a lot of errors, at the end erros ath/ah_osdep.o Error1
<GeneralZarkawi> mobile, pastbin your errors
<mobile> ?
<GeneralZarkawi> mobile, PASTEBIN YOUR ERRORS
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | mobile
<ubotu> mobile: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> Chucknorrislol: try "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`" if you havent already
<Chucknorrislol> it says 'no wireless extensions' for lo, eth0 and sit0
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - did that work?
<mobile> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mt3> Ok thanks people
<Shaba1> hmmmm
<Chucknorrislol> pike: what does that do?
<Music_Shuffle> GeneralZarkawi, deep breaths much? He might just be lost as to what PB was ;p
<somerville32> !caps | GeneralZarkawi
<ubotu> GeneralZarkawi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dfwlinuxguy> chucknorrislol...that means the driver for your wireless card is not loaded
<uMISTA> how can i make all *.exe files have certin icons?
<feugan3333> Chucknorrislol: It contains the atheros driver
<somerville32> !mime | uMISTA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GeneralZarkawi> I wanted to shout on that one ;)
<pike_> Chucknorrislol: installs linux restricted package for your kernel another way is sudo apt-get isntall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dfwlinuxguy> chucknorrislol...you will have to load it before you can go any farther
<uMISTA> !mine
<dfwlinuxguy> further
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uMISTA> not not working
<cypher1> ahh operapluginwrap is taking ~90% of CPU
<feugan3333> lol
<Chucknorrislol> dfwlinuxguy: ok, how do i do that?
<dfwlinuxguy> do you know that your card is supported?
<pike_> Chucknorrislol:  the `` or $() designate a terminal command the `` are not quotes but tildes i think theyre called
<Chucknorrislol> it seems like my card is unrecognized so far... nothing i run says it recognizes my card
<feugan3333> Chucknorrislol: Install the package pike told you to.
<Chucknorrislol> i'm doing that right now ^_^
<nder> what security programs should I use in ubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> madwifi?
<Chucknorrislol> ah... i'm not sure
<Chucknorrislol> i've heard stuff about madwifi
<GeneralZarkawi> nder, security programs?
<Arwen> nder, um.... there's a lot of security programs
<feugan3333> nder: depends on what you want to do.
<nder> ANTIVIRUS
<nder> firewall
<GeneralZarkawi> nder, HAHAHAHAAH
<Chucknorrislol> i tried wrapping the windows XP driver that came on my card's installation CD... it said it was invalid
<dfwlinuxguy> what package did he tell you to install?
<nder> anti-spyware
<Arwen> nder, what do you do? ubuntu is secure out of the box... av is generally unnecessary.... and there's no such thing as linux spyware
<dfwlinuxguy> did you use ndiswrapper to do that?
<nder> oh thanx sorry I'm noob:P
<Chucknorrislol> pike: package installed
<feugan3333> Arwen: Ubuntu does not come with a firewall installed, so how can it be secure out of the box?
<beibei> how can I install slype? I have only got ubuntu last night
<Arwen> feugan3333, err.... it does
<Arwen> feugan3333, *iptables*
<lymz> hi, for some reason the flash plugin in firefox doesn't display any fonts
<GeneralZarkawi> feugan3333, personal firewalls don't make a distribution safer
<Kingsqueak> also if you have nothing to connect *to* you have nothing to firewall anyway
<Arwen> nder, if you have broadband - buy yourself a router with nat+spi
<feugan3333> Arwen: Yes but it is allow all, which is the same as no firewall
<pike_> Chucknorrislol: might be all you need to do.  reboot might be easiest thing now
<dfwlinuxguy> feugan3333...do a netstat -a | grep LISTEN that will tell you all the ports that are open
<Arwen> feugan3333, incorrect, ubuntu is preconfigured to disallow all inbound
<nuked_omen> i use linux because i don't want to install antivirus, antispyware, antimaleware just to be able to use a computer securely
<Chucknorrislol> ok. if it doesn't work i guess i'll be back
<Arwen> feugan3333, try iptables -L
<pike_> good luck :)
<feugan3333> BS!
<Tobyman> Bye All and once again Thx a lot for your help
<Mindcat> goodg evening, i have a great problem with ubuntu
<Mindcat> someone can help me?
<mobile> mhh ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<GeneralZarkawi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: it is still changing the permissions, i should have only had it do certain folders :)
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: but i have high hopes!
<Galga> 6.06 vs 6.10 ?
<Shaba1> I did ubotu and did not get and answer.
<feugan3333> Arwen: I had to set up my own rules
<ahaller> lymz, maybe the fonts are not embedded in the flashmovie. try installing mscorefonts.
<beibei> how can I install Skype on UBUNTU
<beibei> ?
<lymz> ahaller: thanks, will try
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh...that should get you going
<JairunCaloth> Hey guys, I'm havnig a little trouble here. When I boot into Xubuntu for some reason right after X starts the processor is at 100% and stays there until I ctrl+ alt + backspace to restart it. I've also been having performance issues with games. I just updated the video driver, however that did not fix the problem.
<Arwen> feugan3333, maybe if you need open ports.... I installed firestarter to deal with that... but it's below par
<Mindcat> i have installed ubuntu (6.10) with alternate, since with desktop livecd xorg didn't work
<Arwen> JairunCaloth, video card? have you adjusted your xorg.conf at all?
<Galga> ubuntu 6.06 vs 6.10 ? internal modem support ?
<Arwen> Galga, nope
<Music_Shuffle> JairunCaloth, how long does it hang at that %?
<feugan3333> Arwen: Maybe firestarter added the deny all, cause the default is allow all.
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: hmm. at a first glance i don't seem to be able to access it through my standard user still. ls -al says they are still 501 501
<Mindcat> i managed to do de text installation, but now when i start ubuntu i get a black screen
<Arwen> Galga, even hardware internals
<Galga> :(
<Arwen> feugan3333, incorrect
<JairunCaloth> Arwen, I was doing some stuff with dual moniters, but I did change back to my previous xorg.conf
<Arwen> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<JairunCaloth> Music: until I restart the x server
<lymz> ahaller: mscorefonts are in multiverse, correct?
<feugan3333> Arwen: not incorrect
<Mindcat> just after "starting system..." disappears
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /media/whatever
<ahaller> beibei, just go to http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/ and install the debian package. try the wiki first. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Mindcat> i have an ati mobility radeon x700
<oslo> does someone here has already success to use gmailfs ??
<frandavid100> hi
<Music_Shuffle> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deep__> Thanq :D
<Mindcat> what can i do? can someone help me?
<frandavid100> do you know why, if xinerama is enabled, windows are placed on the opposite space?
<JairunCaloth> arwen: I was considering updateing to the latest release canidate for XFCE, however I don't know if that will have any effect on this problem
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: hmm, this thing must be some kind of resilliant. just ran that...ohhh, none of it is working. read only file system
<weswh-> i mounted it that way. doh
<Arwen> JairunCaloth, latest... release candidate? um... and what might that be?
<dfwlinuxguy> mount it rw
<mobile> ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Mindcat> can someone help me please?
<sharperguy> how do i get the collection to work in amarok (its asking me for a password to log into localhost:5432)
<weswh-> just out of curiosity, if this doesn't actually change the ownership on the fs itself (just this mount session), why does it need w?
<JairunCaloth> arwen RC 4.4 released 11/4
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh none of those commands will work unless it is rw
<JairunCaloth> arwen well RC2, XFCE 4.4
<feugan3333> Arwen: Read the first line of this article: http://security.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/06/26/1556259&tid=13&tid=35
<ahaller> lymz, oh i just see, that there might be another solution. look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats under flash... its msttcorefonts, yes in multiverse
<zv> hi macd
<Arwen> huh, iptables used to have deny inbound
<Arwen> JairunCaloth, um.... the last stable is 6.10 final, released 10/something
<Arwen> there's an alpha for 7.4 but you don't want it
<ahaller> lymz, but maybe you dont neet msttcorefonts anymore, dont know really.
<nuked_omen> can i ask to ask
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: this look good - "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/firewire -rw -o uid=1000"? (not sure what the o is..i picked that up somewhere)
<AtKaaZ> how do I disable console blanking, other than from /etc/console-tools/ which doesn't work
<Arwen> feugan3333, ye ye... I coulda sworn it used to be on by default
<lymz> where do i find mscorefonts?
<lymz> is it msttcorefonts?
<Chucknorrislol> i don't think it worked :(
<Arwen> JairunCaloth, you probably shouldn't... someone else here might be more knowledged than me
<JairunCaloth> arwen: I'm not refering to xubuntu, I'm talking about the desktop environment that xubuntu runs
<Arwen> JairunCaloth, ah
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh - mac's are also unix filesystems..your disk files were created to be read/write by user 501 on your mac...since user 501 does not exist on your ubuntu system..you have no permissions to write the files
<aimtrainer> hi I have a bug related problem with my nvidia graphic driver. Does anyone know if there will soon be a new envy version which will update to the 1.0-9631nvidia driver *latest version(
<nder> can I play counter-strike in ubuntu with cedega?
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: i understand. i am just asking if changing the ownership is going to confuse the mac if i ever boot it up again :) i imagine so
<pike_> lymz: i believe so
<weswh-> but oh well
<Arwen> nder, CS1? yes
<AtKaaZ> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<nder> source?
<beibei> how can I install SKype?
<Arwen> nder, maybe
<beibei> I am a beginner
<feugan3333> nder: Yes, wine should work too
<cafuego_> beibei: download the Ubuntu package from the skype website and double-click it.
<aimtrainer> nder: I used to play cs under kanotix .. dont see why it shouldnt work with ubuntu
<Chucknorrislol> feugan? pike? what do i do next?
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh yes..that's why sudo chmod 0777 /media/firewire would work best if you are going to be moving it between systems
<pike_> beibei: for all such questions wiki.ubuntu.com is a good place to search
<ahaller> beibei, i just answered that question.
<ahaller> beibei, just go to http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/ and install the debian package. try the wiki first. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<beibei> Thank you CAFUEGO, Gracias
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh yes..that's why sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/firewire would work best if you are going to be moving it between systems
<AtKaaZ> is there a way to search the channel logs?
<dfwlinuxguy> you have to include the -R
<beibei> THANK YOU ALL!!
<feugan3333> nder: try http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see which apps will work on wine
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/firewire -rw -o uid=1000", mounting it with those options, it still thinks read only file system on the chmod or chown
<roler> Hey guys. I have a Dell E1705 Laptop. Edgy runs great! THe only problem I have is that my subwoofer does not work. It uses an Intel HD Audio sound card... Anyone know of any patches to get it working?
<AtKaaZ> what program is blanking the console?
<weswh-> dfwlinuxguy: maybe HFS in linux doesn't support writing?
<Arwen> weswh-, yes it does
<Arwen> weswh-, try ls -l FILEONHFSPART
<mobile> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36719/
<mobile> madwifi compile problem..
<mobile> plz help :)
<cafuego_> weswh-: It does, not not if you have journaling enabled on the hfs volume.
<dfwlinuxguy> hfs is writable...hfs+ is not
<Chucknorrislol> how do i get madwifi working:? i checked the documentation, but it tells me nothing i can understand. i have a TEW-441PC card that i can't make linux recognize
<cafuego_> dfwlinuxguy: hfs+ *is* writeable.
<nuked_omen> who is flooding the room now
<somerville32> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JairunCaloth> holy netsplit batman
<weswh-> well, i was running spotlight and all of that - so i imagine i had journaling on. don't have a mac anymore though, so i can't change it there...i was under the impression that it didn't support journaling in linux so it was just a wash
<ahaller> AtKaaz, maybe try clear
<cafuego_> surf's up!
<Chucknorrislol> goddamn it.
<weswh-> so is there just something wrong with my mount command then? or a problem with the fs/options or something, as to why it is read only?
<Chucknorrislol> maybe i should go back to windows and enjoy microsoft owning my soul
<dfwlinuxguy> weswh someone just said you could write to hfs+...I was under the impression that you couldn't
<Shaba1> Well after using it for so many years I have gotten use to it.
<AtKaaZ> ahaller: thanks but i'm looking to disable the console blanking after x minutes, i set it to off twice in /etc/console-tools/config, no luck;
<weswh-> maybe the -o flag i have in the mount command is bad?
<roler> Hey guys. I have a Dell E1705 Laptop. Edgy runs great! THe only problem I have is that my subwoofer does not work. It uses an Intel HD Audio sound card... Anyone know of any patches to get it working?
<cafuego_> dfwlinuxguy: Provided you'rer not using journaling on hfs+, you can write to it from Linux.
<weswh-> cafuego_: is journaling on the drive something you would have to turn off from the mac?
<ahaller> AtKaaz, oh no idea. sorry
<cafuego_> weswh-: yup
<dfwlinuxguy> by default os x enables journaling
<dfwlinuxguy> you have to know what you are doing to turn it offf
<weswh-> the thing that bothers me is that i can access the data via kdesu, and play my mp3s. so why can't i pull them off. i am a super user damnit :)
<cafuego_> weswh-: Note that when I had a shared /home on HFS+ between Linux and OSX, I needed to run fs fixing tools on it every few months. This is over a year ago, though.
<julio> espaol
<Arwen> weswh-, what happens when you try to copy the file?
<cafuego_> hey cafuego
<julianx> hello
<feugan3333> weswh-: try moving the rw option to the options parameter, like -o rw,otheroptions
<KenSentMe> i run ffmpeg to convert a quicktime mov file with these options: ffmpeg -i eproducties_render.mov -vcodec wmv3 -acodec wmav2 -f avi eproducties_final.avi. But i get this error: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0. What am i doing wrong?
<AtKaaZ> ahaller: found it, it's 'setterm' cmd line
<weswh-> my intention is to format the disc ext3 as soon as i back this stuff up.
<julio> alguien hablaespaol
<compengi> !ubuntu spain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu spain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lymz> ahaller: thanks for the link, gsfonts and gsfont-x11 worked for me
<compengi> !ubuntu-sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jassossovinik> I have a problem with my gnome-terminal windows. The windows act as if they are always selected. If I have the gnome-terminal windows open on top of another, even when I click into the other window the focus stays on the terminal window. If I start typing the text appears in the terminal.  What's going on?
<Arwen> !espanol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feugan3333> lol
<nial1> hi there I was wondering if someone could help me with a grafix issue I'm having. I run an athlon 64 with a radeon 9800 pro
<compengi> =/
<feugan3333> !spanish
<weswh-> feugan3333: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/firewire -o -rw uid=1000 ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> eww, firewire
<compengi> !ubuntu russian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu russian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> !ubuntu-ru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ru - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<compengi> O.o
<Arwen> !bots
<feugan3333> weswh-:  sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/firewire -o rw,uid=1000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> .......
<dope> how do i restart gdm
<Arwen> dope, hit ctrl+alt+bkspace
<dfwlinuxguy> alt-ctl-backspace
<julianx> or in a console kill gdm
<dope> how do i do it from the command
<julianx> and gdm
<Arwen> dope, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<julianx> gdm
<dope> thx
<Arwen> julianx, wrong
<ubun> my sound is all choppy in xmms, what was the fix for that again?
<oslo> does someone here has already success to use gmailfs ??
<julianx> Arwen i can type startx and it's ok no?
<Arwen> julianx, you could.... but the proper way to restart gdm is with the /etc/init.d/gdm script
<beibei> How can I hook my ZEN VISION:M to my PC?
<julianx> Arwen ok thx i don't know
<compengi> beibei, isn't through usb?
<ubun> how come when i open a .mp3 file from nautilus with rhythmbox it doesnt play it, it just goes to like a 'library' of music
<weswh-> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/firewire/Users/wes/Music/windows/The Postal Service': Read-only file system
<beibei> it is a "creative" divide
<weswh-> still the same, with the mount command feugan3333 reccommended
<beibei> yes but tje PC does not recognise it
<compengi> ubun, did you install all the libraries for .mp3?
<ubun> yup
<Shaba1> Ok
<ubun> they play fine
<Arwen> ubun, rythmbox doesn't play by default, just import
<ubun> ah lame, guess ill use mplayer
<Shaba1> Ok guys how does one set up a user account that has to verified over the network to an LDAP server?
<ubun> sounds good in mplayer, xmms sounds terrible
<Arwen> ubun, I'm a fan of VLC myself :-)
<Arwen> xmms is legacy
<ubun> i like vlc too
<nofeardjb> check out songbird
<ahaller> weswh-, i think its not possible to read hfs+ filesystems, at least with the default kernel... i would like to have that too. i found this http://www.ardistech.com/hfsplus/ , but didn't try it yet.
<nofeardjb> its pretty different music player
<ubun> mplayer seems to do everythin vlc does, but looks a little nicer
<Arwen> ubun, yea - weakside of vlc is that its not extendable
<julianx> what can i use for rippe a music cd??? on Ubuntu
<ubun> i dont like music libraries, just playlists
<Arwen> julianx, sound-juicer, but use a custom app if you want audiophile extraction
<ubun> but i like being able to set my music 'equalizer' to 'rock' or 'techno' not sure if i can do that in mplayer or vlc
<feugan3333> weswh-:  Does mount say that it's a readonly fs
<compengi> julianx, it's a default serpentine audio cd creator
<Lam_> can fsck check to see if a hard drive is failing?
<weswh-> ahaller: i can read it. just can't copy the files to my system disk.
<nder> how do I write codes like:sudo sh speed330.sh" in ubuntu?
<nder> where*
<Arwen> ubun, vlc has an equalizer but it doesn't have default profiles
<weswh-> feugan3333: nope, it mounts just fine by its own estimation (no message)
<compengi> julianx, it's found in sound and video section
<KenSentMe> nder: go to applications, accessoires, terminal or something
<ahaller> wesh-, sorry i meant write to hfs+ reading works.
<Arwen> weswh-, you can't copy? what kind of error is occuring?
<feugan3333> weswh-: What does mount say when you run it without arguments
<ubun> whoa
<Arwen> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sharperguy> !netjoin
<sharperguy> :PO
<ubun> thnk we hit a blackhole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netjoin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> freenode having techincall difficulties...
<julianx> thx because sound-juicer doesn't satisfy me
<Lam_> can fsck check to see if a hard drive is failing?
<feugan3333> weswh-: What does mount say when you run it without arguments
<julio> espaol
<weswh-> feugan3333: doesn't say anything. but still says read only when i try the chmod
<beibei> I have this CREATIVE ZEN VISION : M and the PC canae recognise it
<Arwen> julianx, I like Exact Audio Copy, but its a windows app\
<weswh-> feugan3333: it just mounts it (icon appears on desktop), and gives me a new line
<compengi> julianx, so serpentine would :)
<julianx> ok thx compengi and Arwen
<feugan3333> weswh-: Without arguments mount should show you the mounted filesystems and there options
<compengi> julianx, np
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Kanotixx> muhahah
<Kanotixx> :-D
<weswh-> wes@wes-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/firewire
<weswh-> wes@wes-desktop:~$
<somerville32> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<boston`> hi
<Kanotixx> net split
<feugan3333> weswh-: run 'mount' and thats all :-)
<weswh-> ohh...sorry
<beibei> can anyone help me with my device?
<Jassossovinik> I have a problem with my gnome-terminal windows. The windows act as if they are always selected. If I have the gnome-terminal windows open on top of another, even when I click into the other window the focus stays on the terminal window. If I start typing the text appears in the terminal.  What's going on?
<feugan3333> beibei: Is it a computer device?
<weswh-> feugan3333: /dev/sda3 on /media/firewire type hfsplus (rw,uid=1000)
<compengi> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<weswh-> so everything looks great...it's just that all of the files are owned by 501. maybe i could add that to my user or something?
<nder> I can't use my diskete
<weswh-> not sure if 501 is a uid, or a name, or what.
<feugan3333> weswh-: Man that is strange, now try doing the chmod as root
<beibei> it is a "creative' zen Vision :M device, an MP3 player
<nder> cant mount
<nder> dev is not a block device
<feugan3333> weswh-: 501 is a uid, but probabily not valid on your linux system
<beibei> feugan3333: I cannot use its software because it is windows based
<weswh-> root@wes-desktop:~# chmod -R 0777 /media/firewire/Users/wes | chmod: changing permissions of `/media/firewire/Users/wes/Sites/index.html': Read-only file system
<jb0nd38372> I was wondering what I might be doing wrong, I installed kiba-dock, and it works.. except, I cant get any icons to drag and stay on the doc, running under terminal I get this "** Message: Cant copy /usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop to /home/jb0nd38372/.kiba-dock/gimp-2.2.desktop"  What is the remedy?  I tried chown, and it had no effect.
<feugan3333> weswh-: Try putting a sudo in front
<art_> what irc clients r u guys using?
<Music_Shuffle> XChat
<nder> cant use diskete
<jb0nd38372> Xchat here too
<Ruicosta1> Un grosso saluto a tutto il chan #Ubuntu !!
<weswh-> feugan3333: from a clean root shell? ok
<feugan3333> weswh-: Oops, you were running it as root.
<art_> ty - i'll try it
<boston`> Ruicosta1: :*
<nder> doesnt mount dev is not block device
<nder> any help?
<jb0nd38372> Xchat is a very nice clean client.. I've only been using ubuntu a few days and i love it
<xipietotec> Is there some way to find out the most recently installed programs in ubuntu? I recently installed something that filters out questionable IP's (for filesharing) and I think it's blocking sourceforge servers, due to probably my misconfiguration...but I don't remember the name of the program
<julianx> but serpentine  installed by default
<weswh-> feugan3333:  ls -al
<weswh-> feugan3333: drwx------ 1  501 501     8 2006-03-23 22:08 Music
<art_> c00l - i just tried bitchx and it's ok for text based
<agent> i opened up a data dvd and it has permissions 500 where owner = some random number...  this does not happen with other media. i cannot even copy files from the dvd! how do i fix this? (mounting manually with sudo results in the same problem)
<nofeardjb> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Music_Shuffle> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Music_Shuffle> Hmm.
<CarCase928> how do i update my video card driver? my video card is made by nvidia, i am not sure what model it is.
<drkm> how can i find out how much free space I have on my / without counting the mounted drives?
<agent> drkm: df
<xipietotec> Anyone? This is bad...I can't link to the CVS server because my ping isn't leaving my local machine
<feugan3333> weswh-: I'm running out of ideas :-) Try create a new file eg 'touch newfile', as root of course
<neruatix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agent> drkm: or df -h
<drkm> agent: thanks
<jb0nd38372> Anyone here got any experience with kiba-dock?  Have a permsion problem I think  And I cant get it sorted out.
<CarCase928> thanks
<Music_Shuffle> Interesting wiki about netsplits.
<CarCase928> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<weswh-> CarCase928: install "nvidia-glx" (assuming it is a relatively new card, if not you need the legacy packages). go into /etc/X11/xorg.config, and change your driver line from "nv", to "nvidia"
<nofeardjb> carcase: http://ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=281823&highlight=nvidia+driver
<agent> nofeardjb: i know how to mount... thats not the point its not mounting normally using this one media... every other cd works fine
<julianx> what does driver use ?
<CarCase928> weswh: thanks
<nder> dev is not a block device. Anyone?
<agent> drkm: just about any program that checks your filesystem size will not include mounted files because they are not really files and have size 0 on the hard drive - think of them as links to files  :)
<nofeardjb> agent: i wasn't talking to you, sorry
<weswh-> feugan3333: rats. touch: cannot touch `blah': Read-only file system. this is very strange. the weirdest thing (not sure if you saw this or not) is that if i do a kdesu konqueror, i can browse through the entire drive - and even play mp3s and look at images and stuff. if i try to copy them to my home dir on this system, it says "the file doesn't exist"
<weswh-> feugan3333: (well, through konqueror that is what it says. if i do sudo cp, it says ommiting folder)
<ubun> how can i make it so when i right-click on a folder of mp3's in nautilus, it will play them all in amarok?
* Bledy[A]  is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 10 minutes
<srose> Hey y'all, anyone know of an open source tool for dynamically repartitioning on PPC Mac OS X?
#ubuntu 2006-12-13
<feugan3333> CarCase928: Rather don't manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.config. Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mateus> e dont speak portuguese
<weswh-> CarCase928: you definitely want to figure out what model your card is first though
<atiloko> mateus este ubuntun   timo
<devin_> I want to add my /home to a seprate drive! How should I partition the 2nd drive, and what should i add to fstab?
<aluno_> hello
<crisp> heh
<CarCase928> weswh: how do i identify the card?
<xipietotec> Is there some way to find out the most recently installed programs in ubuntu? I recently installed something that filters out questionable IP's (for filesharing) and I think it's blocking sourceforge servers, due to probably my misconfiguration...but I don't remember the name of the program
<ailean> did i hear somewhere that ubuntu can handle rpms?
<art_> leave #ubuntu
<weswh-> CarCase928: lspci tells me precisely what my card is. otherwise, take it out and look for a model or part number or something. if you are lucky there is a clearly identified sticker on it...otherwise, look up the computer model etc. if the card came with it
<Twinxor> ailean: yeah, use the package 'alien'
<xipietotec> ailean: Yes...but it can break things, you're thinking about alien
<Twinxor> (do not actually do this)
<beibei> can anyone help with my CREATIVE ZEN VISION:M device?
<weswh-> feugan3333: any linux forums you would reccommend posting the results of our expirements to?
<lymz> ahaller: did you get my message?
<feugan3333> weswh-: Not sure, www.linuxquestions.org ?
<ailean> okay, i want to install anti-virus and i use AVG on windows. there is a linux version in rpm form - should i use it or is there an alternative?
<Root-of-all-evil> ich hase ubuntu und auch gnome
<Root-of-all-evil> :P
<lymz> ahaller: thanks for the link, gsfonts and gsfont-x11 worked for me
<mnoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hydrox> Hey, I'm having a bit of a problem,
<weswh-> ailean: virus protection in that sense isn't really a big thing in linux.
<mindtrick_> are universal repositories slow now? i can't download over 14kb/s
<lupine_85> I think avast or avg have linux clients
<lupine_85> not really needed though
<ailean> anti-virus is needed
<hydrox> When I maximize windows in gnome it maximizes over the panels
<mnoir> weswh-: but it certainly should be
<feugan3333> weswh-: If you have linux-sources installed read /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/Documentation/filesystems/hfs.txt
<weswh-> ailean: maybe i'm just in the dark, but i don't even know of a so-called "anti virus" app for linux. avg for linux? ok..fair enough. guess i'll look into it for myself.
<mobile> hello, plz help me i want to compile the madwifi on my home made kernel... it doesnt work...
<CarCase928> weswh (or anyone else): where do i find the driver for "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100]  (rev a2)"
<jb0nd38372> Could someone help me with a permission problem when time permits?  Least I think its a permission problem
<lupine_85> there's also amavis but that's for email
<mnoir> clamav is an antivirus app for linux
<ailean> mnoir, any good?
<mnoir> lots of folks think so
<ailean> beibei 2 mins
<mnoir> i run it on my firewall machine
<ailean> beibei, http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<weswh-> feugan3333: apt-get install linux-sources? i can't find it with apt-cache
<lupine_85> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<lupine_85> -s
<julianx> i'm going for sleep because i'm tired
<julianx> bye all
<CarCase928> where do i find the driver for "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100]  (rev a2)" ? it's a graphics/video card.
<CarCase928> the card is built into the moterboard
<feugan3333> weswh-: err sorry linux-source. It's rather big (kernel sources). Is there some way I could send your the hfs.txt file
<cafuego_> CarCase928: 'nvidia-glx' and 'linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<FunnyMan3595> ailean: AVG does have a linux version, but compared to Windows, linux is 99% virus free.  Windows has major security problems that make an antivirus an absolute necessity, but under Linux, you don't really need one, as long as you're careful.
<feugan3333> CarCase928: Thats fine. Follow the instructions on the link I gave you.
<feugan3333> CarCase928: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<CarCase928> feguan3333: can you tell me the link again?
<CarCase928> ok, thanks
<d1gital> i was here earlier and someone gave me a link to a site about making your own ubuntu livecds, does anyone have that link?
<jpiccolo> anyone know if you can use two disk controller cards on one system?
<cafuego_> jpiccolo: of course you can
<mnoir> FunnyMan3595: part of being careful is using reliable av software
<jb0nd38372> Anyone have any knowledge with kiba dock?  I have a permission problem I think
<d1gital> jbond: what is the problem?
<xipietotec> Is there some way to find out the most recently installed programs in ubuntu? I recently installed something that filters out questionable IP's (for filesharing) and I think it's blocking sourceforge servers, due to probably my misconfiguration...but I don't remember the name of the program
<jpiccolo> cafuego, i would be able to get into both of the cards bios?
<xipietotec> it's not in synaptic
<Xen> Dnde est la terminal?
<mnoir> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<cafuego_> jpiccolo: depends a bit on the card, but their bios override message should show up sequentially during bootup
<mnoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<xipietotec> nevermind!
<jpiccolo> cafuego, ok cool
<xipietotec> I remember it now
<zac1> !makefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jb0nd38372> d1gital:  I installed Kiba, and it compiled and runs fine,. but I cant get icons to stay on the dock, when I drag an icon I get this  error when running from term "** Message: Cant copy /usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop to /home/jb0nd38372/.kiba-dock/gimp-2.2.desktop"
<weswh-> CarCase928: backup your xorg.config file before you run that nvidia config -enable or whatever it is.
<CarCase928> weswh: ok
<FunnyMan3595> mnoir: Not really.  As long as you don't go around installing things from fishy sources, you should be alright.  Linux doesn't really have the problem of viruses that install themselves without you knowing.  And when something like that does show up, it gets fixed before it can become a problem.  Just remember to keep your software up-to-date, so that you don't fall afoul of an old security hole.
<weswh-> CarCase928: i didn't have great luck with that util but ymmv
<d1gital> jbond: try running it using sudo  and see if it says the same thing
<zac1> how do you make a makefile from makefile.in and makefile.am
<lupine_85> zac1: automake and autoconf and friends
<lupine_85> usually ./autogen.sh
<devin_> I want to add my /home to a seprate drive! How should I partition the 2nd drive, and what should i add to fstab?
<FunnyMan3595> mnoir: And if you're installing fishy software, you should be using a dummy account anyway.  One that's not on the wheel and doesn't hold any important data.
<mnoir> FunnyMan3595: NO.   Besides the threat from newly developed virii, there is the matter of passing on things to others.  Not acceptable
<blatios_> 'lo all
<jb0nd38372> d1gital:  No sudo lets it run without incident... I tried chown to make it work.. but either I did it wrong or something
<feugan3333> devin_: Do you have another OS that need to access the drive. Cause that complicates matters
<FunnyMan3595> mnoir: If it's newly-developed, the antivirus won't help!
<LjL> uhm... when a run of fsck (-f -v options) gives a "file system was modified" in caps, it means it has corrected errors, right?
<lupine_85> mnoir: right now, there isn't a /single/ virus in the wild for linux. that might change in the future, but right now rootkits and exploits are the more realistic threat
<czer323> Look'n for some direction with this error.  Using only CLI.  ifup eth0 returns "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0".  I've read online about checking the /etc/network/interfaces file, but i'm not sure what i'm looking for.
<blatios_> glxinfo gives me lots of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0""
<devin_> feugan3333 no, I just have a blank drive i would like to you for /home
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Sounds more like you're trying to fsck a running system.
<h0ndaracer2> hello this is my first time on ubuntu channel
<blatios_> czer323, You need to add eth0 to the file
<mnoir> FunnyMan3595: in some cases you are correct, but still, the need for ubiquitous filtering trumps that lessened risk that linux presents
<feugan3333> There are viruses for linux. Google it
<mince> !tcl
<mobile> plz plz help me. i want to compile the madwifi driver on my home made driver
<Flitting> somoe vary here know a one chennel in spanish what is the adress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: actually, i'm quite sure it's unmounted
<jb0nd38372> d1gital: I know its probally something i'm missing somehow
<Music_Shuffle> !hi | h0ndaracer2
<ubotu> h0ndaracer2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mnoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<czer323> blatios_, can you be any more specific?  perhaps a line that i need to add.
<mince> how can I simply install tcl?
<Flitting> gracias
<mnoir> de nada
<mnoir> :)
<h0ndaracer2> ok ive recently installed ubuntu uninstalled stuff i didnt want and installed stuff i liked now whats sometin i can learn or do
<feugan3333> devin_: Ok. I suggest ext3 filesystem. The default. Are you doing a new install or just adding the drive to an existing system
<czer323> blatios_, I've added "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and that didn't quite do the trick.
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Ah, got it.
<d1gital> jbond:   you probably mistyped something when chowning  if you are the only user of the system, then just give full rwx access to both of those folders
<d1gital> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: If errors are found, youll see the message FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED. zSB(3,3)  Run the File System Check command again until all errors are repaired  (http://macs.about.com/od/osx/a/running_fsck.htm)
<blatios_> czer323, one moment
<FunnyMan3595> LjL Sorry about the junk in the middle there, not sure where that came from.
<LjL> mince: what about sudo apt-get install tcl8.0 ?
<czer323> blatios_, sure thing, I'll just be searching around google.
<devin_> feugan3333 just adding drive to existing system
<blatios_> czer323, using dhcp?
<weswh-> feugan3333: how can i get info on exactly which kernel, and which version of kde my system is running? (default edgy install)
<ailean> ubotu, tell beibei about wine
<czer323> blatios_, yeah, I'd like to use dhcp.  keeps things simple.
<blatios_> czer323, auto eth0
<jb0nd38372> d1gital:  So the command would be for me !chown /usr/bin/kiba-dock ?  or am I missing something, the file that starts it is /usr/bin/kiba-dock
<h0ndaracer2> how do i delete those files in the documents it says i cant delete tehm
<blatios_> czer323, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: well, what i got was slightly different. actually, what i'm doing is making sure the defrag program is not corrupting things. you can see the log of the whole thing at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36729/
<ailean> !wine | beibei
<ubotu> beibei: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<feugan3333> weswh-: 'uname -r' will give you the kernel version
<Moosejaw> hi guys...
<h0ndaracer2> the examples i should say
<blatios_> czer323, Substitute eth0 with whatever interface you're trying to add
<jb0nd38372> Sorry for being ignorant, linux is a wee bity different than windows but i'm trying :)
<Moosejaw> i am trying to install a *.bin and I am getting this error:
<Moosejaw> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Moosejaw> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<d1gital> jbond: try this:   chmod +rwx /usr/share/applications/
<Moosejaw> can someone help me out
<FunnyMan3595> jb0nd38372: Don't worry about it, we're all green at the start.
<feugan3333> weswh-: kde should be somewhere where you can find an about button, otherwize apt-cache
<blatios_> Mook, You're missing some essential system libraires
<blatios_> Moosejaw, *
<Moosejaw> how do i dload them
<Moosejaw> :)
<Moosejaw> well...i should ask...what libraries?
<aristoteles> hallo
<blatios_> Does anyone know why glxinfo tells me GLX extension is missing even though I'm loading it in xorg.conf
<mnoir> jb0nd38372: one command you should learn is man as in man <somecommand>   - this gives you access to basic doc
<jb0nd38372> d1gital: K ran that, returned me to the prompt with no output
<babis85> is there anyway through which i can communicate via console between two computers in the same network?
<aristoteles> has anyone installed OOo2.1?
<feugan3333> devin_: Do you know the drive's device name? eg /etc/sda1 ?
<blatios_> babis85, ssh
<d1gital> jbond:  give kiba another try without sudo and tell me if it says the same thing
<aristoteles> how do you start it?
<blatios_> czer323, Any luck?
<aristoteles> i just installed it, but how do i start it?
<Moosejaw> blatios_: what libraries should i dload?
<mnoir> babis85: there is a primitive cluent called 'talk'
<blatios_> Moosejaw, The thing is, that should already be installed
<babis85> blatios_: does ssh provide communication in messages?
<mnoir> client*
<czer323> blatios_, not quite ;) I had restarted the computer a moment ago to see if it'd help.  it's still com'n back up.
<jb0nd38372> d1gital: yes... did the same thing w/o running sudo... dock / with no icons... and a string of the same messages, each one appears to be for what would be icons... "** Message: Cant copy /usr/share/applications/background.desktop to /home/jb0nd38372/.kiba-dock/background.desktop"
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Looking at the log.
<babis85> mnoir: i know but it doesn't work
<Moosejaw> hrm...
<devin_> feugan3333 I believe its /hda3
<blatios_> babis85, I'm not quite sure what it is that you need, ssh lets you login and remotely controle another computer through the command line
<zac1> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mnoir> doesnt work - meaning it is on the dole?
<Moosejaw> when i installed java or just in general?
<d1gital> jbond: okay, well are you using gnome?
<babis85> mnoir: i want to "chat" through console"
<blatios_> Moosejaw, In general
<Moosejaw> weird.
<Moosejaw> what can i do than? nothing?
<babis85> blatios_: i want to chat through console
<blatios_> Moosejaw, Try "locate libc.so"
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: i'll be back in a minute - that was a root filesystem, so i'm rebooting (now i'm from a CD) and seeing which error Grub gives me ;-)
<mnoir> Talk is a visual communication program which copies lines from your terminal
<mnoir> to that of another user.
<jb0nd38372> <d1gital: Yes, Just noticed, looked under Natulas... the directory .kiba-dock appears to have a lock on it
<blatios_> babis85, There are IRC clients that use the command line
<jb0nd38372> its a hidden directory Hidden  in my home folder
<babis85> mnoir: i write talk user@hostanme, but it says connection refused, i guess that it doesn't find the network
<feugan3333> devin_: Use 'sudo fdisk -l'  to make VERY sure. Then 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda3' or whatever
<mnoir> well have you installed talkd?
<Moosejaw> blatios_ its there
<lupine_85> jb0nd38372: sudo chown -R jb0nd28272:jb0nd28272 ~/.kiba-dock
<d1gital> jbond:  thats odd... well try this then:  chmod +rwx /home/jb0nd38372/.kiba-dock/
<zac1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zac1> !mov
<babis85> mnoir: i have
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blatios_> Mook, Hmm..
<jb0nd38372> ok..  :) thanks guys
<mnoir> and it is running?
<Moosejaw> blatios_ whats the best command to run a *.bin?
<devin_> feugan3333 alright thanks man
<blatios_> Mook, ./binfile
<babis85> mnoir: right, i don't know, i guess i have to start it through init.d directory?
<blatios_> Moosejaw, You'll have to chmod it first
<mnoir> I would start with ps auxwww|grep talkd
<d1gital> jbond:  so its working now?
<blatios_> Moosejaw, chmod a+x binfile    <-  gives all users the abiolity to run the binfile
<czer323> blatios_, Well, i haven't seen the message again, but i'm still not able to get an ip using dhcp.
<webben> is the ubuntu beryl repository for edgy bust atm or is that just me?
<Moosejaw>  getting the same error
<blatios_> czer323, Are you sure that you'
<Moosejaw> when i install
<blatios_> re using the right device
<jb0nd38372> dlgital one second.. lost terminal;
<babis85> mnoir: it is running
<d1gital> webben:  the official one doesnt work for me either, however beryl can be found on this one as well:  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<jb0nd38372> dlgital: tried it, went back to prompt without error.. but kiba still does the same thing
<blatios_> czer323, I have to go, maybe you're simply using the wrong interface name
<art_> quit
<kane77> hi
<czer323> blatios_, Yep.  This was working, and occasionally works on it's own for some reason.  I haven't quite pinpointed the issue.  eth0 is the only card that I have.  and it's the only one that shows in ifconfig.
<aristoteles> is there anyone here how has openoffice2.1 installed?
<czer323> blatios_, it's cool.  i'll figure it out eventually.  thanks for the help though.
<blatios_> Moosejaw, I have to go, I think it's a problem with the path, hope that helps
<kane77> how do I create partition on my usb flash drive?
<mnoir> I do not remember if you need talkd on both ends - wait a sec
<Moosejaw> k
<NamelessJon> I have a question about the boot order, if anyone knows. At what point in the startup sequence are the drive UUID symlinks added to /dev/disk/by-UUID?
<d1gital> jbond:  ok this has to work then...    System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs>Add>"gksudo kiba-dock"  (without the quotes)
<zac1> !micro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about micro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devin_> feugan3333 what should i name the partition/ and exactly how? with an kubuntu disk or fdisk?
<zac1> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jb0nd38372> <lupine_85> I tried the command that you pasted and got "chown: `jb0nd28272': invalid user" even though thats my login name
<LjL> zac1: you really find that funny, don't you?
<babis85> mnoir: talkd is running at both systems
<zac1> i dont know
<ReWT_AxS> Any ideas?
<ReWT_AxS> im getting error:   Internal Error Failed to Initialize HAL!
<lupine_85> jb0nd38372: sorry, 3 not 2 :)
<feugan3333> devin_: Did you create an ext3 partition successfully?
<LjL> zac1: then what about stopping? not banned enough times yet?
<mnoir> I am getting connection refused too - I dunno what is filtering it...
<zac1> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-162-24-134.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jb0nd38372> Doh.. I even missed it... trying that
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Welcome back.  Missed your reconnect.
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: i was out smoking while it rebooted anyway ;-)
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Is the filesystem ext2 or ext3?
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: ext3
<zim> hi all
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: and before you ask... i'm testing an experimental version of defrag that was patched to run with ext3
<devin_> feugan3333 wasn't sure what to use to create it n00b<
<zim> got a Q for someone who is goo with sound
<linuxpoet> Why is sendmail rewriting my domains when it sends email even though I have explictly told it to not masquerade? This is dapper LTS
<zim> goo = good sorry
<weswh-> feugan3333: ok, reading over that HFS stuff - does that tell me anywhere to go? like i said, i don't care if the drive never works for mac again, I am going to format it once I get the data off of it.
<tim167> how can I make an installable dvd of my entire ubuntu intallation ?
<shwag> how do I show all the files installed for a package ?
<jb0nd38372> Dlgital, Lupine, it worked... thanks so much, I really appreicate it
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Okay, then my guess is that e2defrag isn't quite getting the journalling right, since the data itself checks out in the md5.
<jb0nd38372> I want to try and learn cl rather than gui ways of doing things... I hope one day I can learn C and even do a lil development
<shwag> LjL: dont use e2defrag
<zim> I have a sony vaio  tr1mp and need to get sound working any one out there HELP
<LjL> shwag: ?
<feugan3333> devin_: Did you run the command I gave you, the mkfs.ext3 ?
<shwag> LjL: no need
<webben> d1gital, that /is/ the rep I'm using
<FunnyMan3595> jbond: Personally, I'd avoid C like the plague, especially if it'd be your first language.
<shwag> LjL: linux manages its own defragmentation
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: well, yes, if you look, the only difference is in the ls diff, which shows a date change for / ... perhaps defrag did that for some reason, and didn't reflect it in the journal?
<LjL> shwag: if it really did, nobody would have written defrag
<kane77> I'm trying to create a partition on my usb flash disk.. what are the START/END parameters??
<feugan3333> weswh-: Man, why are you trying to chmod when you just want to copy the files?
<tim167> zim: what program do you need to have sound ?
<devin_> feugan3333 brb
<zim> all
<zim> I have no sound
<d1gital> webben: ...  ohh yeah ya know what you're right cuz i needed an update today and it couldn't retrieve it...   nope guess its borked right now
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Keep in mind that the journalling info is separate from the data itself, so it won't show up in standard examination.
<jb0nd38372> Funnyman:  What would you reccomend starting out with, I used basic back in the days of msdos.. but never took progamming serious... then got lazy with windows.. now ubuntu / linux has sparked my interest
<LjL> shwag: and anyway, under artificial conditions (i.e. a partition i created and wrote files like mad to), i found a quite important performance improvement
<tim167> zim: some programs make sound through jack
<agent> a data dvd i received is being mounted with wrong permissions... doing mount -o with correct options does not seem to do anything - all other media mount correctly... whats wrong?
<shwag> LjL: well, okay, suit yourself.
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: well, if you look at the fsck run that's complaining, it does mention the journal (while the others don't)
<shwag> jb0nd38372: ruby
<tim167> zim: did you try alsamixer ?
<shwag> jb0nd38372: python is good.  php is easy, but sucks in the long run.  ruby is awesome.
<sindrum> any ideas which directory is the system sounds stored in?
<webben> d1gital, ah okay, thanks :)
<zim> tim167 no you are missing the point my sound car needs drivers/conf/somthing to work
<zim> no sound
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: And shwag is somewhat correct, ext3 is fragmentation-resistant.  You don't really need to defrag under normal conditions, but as you pointed out, there are exceptions.
<feugan3333> weswh-: Do you get errors when you copy the files as root?
<tim167> zim: what soundcard? internal? usb ?
<LjL> shwag: i certainly will, especially when, as i said, all i'm doing is *testing* an experimental patch that an ubuntu developer kindly devoted his time to. see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35993/ for the artificial-partition logs
<NamelessJon> Ruby is awesome. I never used python much though
<zim> internal laptop
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Right.  Basically, it's bringing the journal back up-to-date with the actual filesystem contents.
<shwag> LjL: linux manages fragmentation as long as there is 15% free space.
<_SKiTZO> hi! I have struggled a while to get wifi working. I have a HP dv2004 laptop, and it seems that I will need to use ndiswrapper. I followed several forum threads on the subject, but I cant seem to get it to work
<zim> sony vaio tr1mp
<_SKiTZO> anyone care to help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-162-24-134.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jb0nd38372> Thanks  I'll go check out ruby :)
<tim167> zim: hm not sure, maybe lspci shows you what type of soundcard your vayo has
<kane77> 'doh... can anybody help?
<Music_Shuffle> with?
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: What you really need to do is find a way to examine the journal before and after, so that you can figure out what the defrag is messing up.
<zim> AC'97 Audio Controller
<x06vh> How, if possible, do I create a DOS bootable floppy in Ubuntu?
<agent> _SKiTZO: your best bet is to find out your exact network card chipset make and type.. this is not the information you get in your manual or box (that just says who boxed your card and put their company stamp on it)... once you find out the chipset, THEN search the forum, google, etc. for that specific chipset/card
<sindrum> any ideas which directory is the system sounds stored in?
<tim167> zim: hm strance I have " AC'97 Modem Controller"
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: no idea how to do that honestly... also, perhaps i won't be able to reproduce this again, at least until i give my fs a bit of fragmentation again ;)
<kane77> Music_Shuffle, partitioning my usb drive
<_SKiTZO> agent: good call
<tim167> zim, no you're right, my soundcard is also AC'97
<MrProper_> can anyone tell me how i apt-get install a specific version of a package (ie an older one then is currently available
<_SKiTZO> agent: how would I do that? rip the lid off?
<zim>  Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<weswh-> feugan3333: it just says "omiting folder", and stops.
<LjL> MrProper_: sudo apt-get install packagename=version
<agent> _SKiTZO: to do this, connect your network card to the computer and type: lspci THEN type lspci -vv for more info THEN type sudo lshw
<green_earz> zim: to find out what the driver name is for sound card check out > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<weswh-> or in kdesu konqueror (drag and drop copy), it says "files do not exist"
<feugan3333> weswh-: Show me the command you used?
<arrenlex> MrProper_: A single package? apt-get install package/version.
<zim> green_earz will do ty
<MrProper_> LjL, cool, any way to list what package versions are available?
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: In that case, I'd just write back to the maintainer and give them your log.  *e should at least know a way to debug it.
<green_earz> np
<zim> ty tim167 to
<LjL> MrProper_: apt-cache policy packagename
<agent> _SKiTZO: ripping the lid off usually will not help you as a company will just stamp their logo to make it look like they actually create the card and chipset
<weswh-> feugan3333: (as root) cp /media/firewire/Users/wes/Music/windows /home/wes/music/windows
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: sure, i'll certainly do that. i'll just wait until he's back on irc though i guess ;)
<cld2> what do I need to install to get gcc to work for 6.10?
<d1gital> i was here earlier and someone gave me a link to a site about making your own ubuntu livecds, does anyone have that link?] 
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cld2 about build-essential | cld2, see the private message from Ubotu
<cld2> LjL: thanks.
<weswh-> cp: omitting directory `/media/firewire/Users/wes/Music/windows'
<yoshig3> Anyone ever run Steam through wine on ubuntu?
<feugan3333> weswh-: Thats a normal warning, you need to use the -R flag to copy directories "cp -vR /media/firewire/Users/wes/Music/windows /home/wes/music/windows"
<agent> _SKiTZO: a lot of the time two brands, one no name and one well known will be actually selling the exact same card but one will be MUCH cheapter than the other
<babis85> mnoir: i tried to add to /etc/hosts a line that associates the hostname with the local ip adress, but it did nothing
<mike> I would like to change my apt sources to local mirrors,What is an easy way please
<agent> weswh-: you need to pass -f option to cp so that it copies directories (if you want to do that)
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: Let me take a look and see if I can find a site for you...
<feugan3333> agent: not -f, -R
<_SKiTZO> agent: i identified my card pretty well with lspci -vv | grep -i -A 30 broadcom
<agent> feugan3333: okay.... so its -r, whatever... i usually just type -rf and its fine
<_SKiTZO> it says BCM4310 rev01
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: Are you just looking for how to burn one of the original livecds, or do you actually want to change what goes into it?
<weswh-> feugan3333: seems to be working!
<_SKiTZO> subsystem: hp unknown device 1361
<klotho> hello... does anyone know how to get the wireless card to work in an IBM T-series? It loads the driver but the card always shows as "disabled"
<feugan3333> weswh-: Man, all this for nothing :-)
<d1gital> funnyman:  i want to change it
<weswh-> feugan3333: tell me about it! haha. what do you want for christmas ;)
<klotho> also, how do I get the file browser's search function to search all subdirectories?
<zim> green_earz the sound driver shoul be snd-intel8x0,i810_audio
<feugan3333> weswh-: Cofee
<mnoir> babis85: try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1398433#post1398433 - I am trying it now
<DekKeD> any idea how to edit an IMG file?
<agent> _SKiTZO: there you go, not go do a search on ubuntuforums for BCM4310, then try the wiki, then google, then ask here.... you usually want to ask here last as the chances are low someone here reading has and knows they have that exact card
<mnoir> babis85: are you 6.06 or 6.10
<mnoir> ?
<_SKiTZO> agent: but i allready did that
<weswh-> yeah? my gf works at starbucks, our pantry runneth over. e-mail me an address and i'll work it out
<babis85> 6.06
<mnoir> that one is for 6.06
<babis85> cool
<mnoir> good - might work :)
<_SKiTZO> i allready followed several forum posts on BCM4310
<agent> klotho: thinkpads should work without any help - make sure you enable your network card in network manager (if you use gnome)
<feugan3333> weswh-: Going to sleep, good luck
<agent> _SKiTZO: okay, then ask away :)
<weswh-> feugan3333: thanks much. it was still educational, so not in vain :)
<feugan3333> weswh-: True, true.
<BlueLaguna> how can I get info about a specific disk?
<SJr|Work> Anyone know of a good really intrusive proxy that I can use to log a session heavily
<klotho> agent: I thought that would be the case, but when I enable the card it still shows as disabled in lshw
<BlueLaguna> I have multiple drives under /dev/sda*, but I'm trying to identify which one's which
<arrenlex> BlueLaguna: what kind of "info"? Like what partitions it has? sudo fdisk -l. Like, where it is mounted? "mount". Like, its free space? "df"
<BlueLaguna> arrenlex: see my last statement
<olrrai_> hi guys
<agent> klotho: i did not know lshw shows that enabled/disabled status... maybe you mean ifconfig or iwconfig?
<olrrai_> do u know what package I need to run xf86config ?
<DekKeD> any idea how to edit an IMG file?
<arrenlex> BlueLaguna: What information will help you identify which one's which? Partition type? Mount points? Size?
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: Here's an official page on Dapper.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<kittyhawk> hello
<babis85> mnoir: how is it going?
<agent> _SKiTZO: i just searched google/linux and had good sucess with information
<kittyhawk> I just did a dist-upgrade and now X doesn't work
<agent> _SKiTZO: www.google.com/linux
<BlueLaguna> arrenlex: actually, fdisk -l seems to do the trick
<arrenlex> kittyhawk: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<mnoir> almost there :)
<klotho> agent: lshw says -  *-network:0 DISABLED
<agent> _SKiTZO: search for BCM4310
<kittyhawk> arrenlex: thanks, I'll try that
<d1gital> funnyman:  thanks.  too bad i'm using edgy... darn
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: Yeah, looks like the equivalent page for edgy hasn't been written yet.
<agent> klotho: neat... never noticed that before - what about ifconfig and iwconfig?
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: Still, a lot of the info there may still apply.
<olrrai_> do u know what package I need to run xf86config ?
<cafuego_> you don't run xf86config
<olrrai_> (sorry my disturb)
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: Maybe you could write the edgy guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e10.  :)
<cafuego_> you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<olrrai_> oh, thanks
<mnoir> babis85: it is working on 1 single sys
<d1gital> funnyman:  yeah, from what it looks like, i am guessing what they mean by dapper-specific is that they use 6.06 where edgy would be 6.10
<klotho> agent: iwconfig says: wlan0     no wireless extensions
<mnoir> you need to install xinetd per that link
<lasse> hi.  My Marvell Yukon Ethernet connection isnt recognized by Ubuntu 6.10. I've been googling this a bit, but i cant seem to find any answers there. Could someone please help me?
<d1gital> if i am successful, i will write one for edgy
<mnoir> I do not hv snd sys done yet
<mnoir> snd=2nd
<BlueLaguna> hmm, do /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 refer to the same drive?
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: Right, so things may have moved around a bit.  Still, it's a starting point.
<arrenlex> BlueLaguna: /dev/sda is the first hard drive. /dev/sda1 is the first partition on that drive.
<green_earz> zim: i am a debian user so should be very simular setup to config sound. see if the command sudo alsaconf    dose any thing
<klotho> agent:  ifconfig doesn't show it at all
<d1gital> funnyman:  wait, so can i just build a dapper cd or does taht mean i have to actually be using dapper to make it?
<arrenlex> green_earz: That command doesn't exist in the ubuntu packages.
<green_earz> OK thanks
<blue-phuz> hello all can some one tell me how to fix a screen corruption problem on my laptops gf4 mx 420 using ubuntu 6.10 and the latest nvidia glx
<klotho>  btw, where's the standard place to put a mysql java connector jar?
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: You should be able to build the dapper CD from edgy, but that's not really what you want to do, is it?
<agent> klotho: ifconfig does not show your network card? do note that your network card can be named eth0, wlan0, or even wifi0 (replace 0 with any number)
<agent> klotho: in /dev/null ;)
<ubun> when i install a kde based app like amarok, does it install everything needed to run KDE on my system?
<dope_> how do i set gvim as my default text editor instead of gedit
<klotho> agent: it's wlan0, which is how it shows up in lshw
<agent> klotho: just joking, dont mv it into /dev/null
<arrenlex> ubun: No.
<ubun> dope_ i right clicked on a .txt file and choose 'open with' and changed it to 'gvim' might be other ways
<d1gital> funnyman:  i will try to builld the edgy one first, but as i am mainly just doing this as a learning experience, i may end up making one for dapper
<klotho> agent: thanks, I know not to put it there!
<arrenlex> ubun: only everything needed to run that particular application.
<FunnyMan3595> d1gital: The point is that you'll have to change some steps accordingly, including the obvious one of getting the edgy livecd iso to start with.
<mnoir> babis85: getting promising errors now
<dope_> ubun: i just want to double click and have it open
<agent> klotho: you are trying to connect to a router, correct? and your router has dhcp working, correct?
<ubun> dope_ what i said will work, you just have to do it for all the types of files you want, .c, etc
<d1gital> funnyman:  yeah... that's the hard part since i installed dapper from the disc then upgraded... so it looks like im downloading it  :-(
<dope_> i know it does
<klotho> agent: I'm first of all just trying to get the card to show up in ifconfig, but eventually I want to be able to go to a cafe and connect to a router there
<anandanb1> hi
<olrrai_> hi
<bruenig> !hi anandanb1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi anandanb1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* FunnyMan3595 hopes d1gital has broadband.  Or a download manager.  Preferably both.
<bruenig> !hi | anandanb1
<ubotu> anandanb1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<agent> how do i change the permissions of a media files inside of a mount point? currently i get 500 with some goofy data dvd but all other media work as expected
<BlueLaguna> arrenlex: hmm, fdisk -l doesn't give any output for /dev/sda2
<ubun> dope_ you'd think it'd be in 'system->Preferences->prefered applications
<BlueLaguna> Does that only mean the disk doesn't have any partitions?
<anandanb1> i have a problem with the updates in ubuntu
* FunnyMan3595 idly wonders what happens if you ask upotu to say hi to itself...
<arrenlex> BlueLaguna: Then that drive only has one partition. Does this not sound right?
<Agiofws> how does someone as use mount a partition in uubntu ?
<olrrai_> how can I know my video card Identifier?
<agent> klotho: okay, so you have no dhcp access right now, correct?
* d1gital has somewhat low-end braodband and wonders which download manager he should use...
<babis85> mnoir: from edgy says 'your party is refusing messages', while from dapper 'connection refused' and i have applied the things of the post you gave me to dapper
<BlueLaguna> arrenlex: how can I find out the amount of space that hd contains then?
<bruenig> dope_, very simple, right click on a file, select properties, change the open with. All files with that filetype you just changed will now obey the open with that you set.
<BlueLaguna> it's not mounted
<Helpmeee> I just installed ubuntu, and I can boot it but after ubuntu has completed the loading my screen goes blue
<babis85> mnoir: and my dapper output of mesg is y
<klotho> agent: I do. I'm connected right now on an actual wire on my OTHER ethernet card
<FunnyMan3595> Agifws: You can't usually mount in user mode, you have to be able to enter root mode.
<klotho> via dhcp
<green_earz> olrrai_: lscpi -v  will give you pci info
<arrenlex> BlueLaguna: fdisk -l should show that at the top. Or you could use "df".
<mnoir> babis85: i am at exactly same point!
<d1gital> any suggestions as to a good download manager?
<mnoir> this is more work than i wanted right now :)
<dope_> awesome, thx
<mnoir> but it cannot be that hard to fix....
<BlueLaguna> arrenlex: /dev/sda2 isn't mounted.  fdisk -l /dev/sda2 gives no output
<olrrai_> thanks green_earz
<dope_> you guys always have an answer for all my questions
<FunnyMan3595> Agifws: Unless that's been granted by root.  The classic example of that is mounting a cdrom or other removable media.
<green_earz> np
<agent> klotho: sorry, i meant wireless dhcp.... and are you connected to the network using  a network card on the same machine/
<babis85> mnoir: ok, nevermind
<babis85> mnoir: thanks for your help
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyone
<Agiofws> FunnyMan3595,   ths is what has happened  mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/00ECF459ECF44A84 does not exist
<arrenlex> BlueLaguna: If you run "sudo fdisk -l" just like that, it will list all information about all partitions on all hard drives in your system, whatever their state.
<klotho> agent: yes, I'm connected on wired ethernet on the same machine via dhcp, using the eth0 interface
<blue-phuz> can some one help me fix a screen corruption problem on my laptops gf4 mx 420 using ubuntu 6.10 and the latest nvidia glx
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: Try: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mnoir> i will keep on trying :)
<BlueLaguna> ah, thanks
<green_earz> olrrai_: and if you want to know the driver name for the card > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<olrrai_> excelent!
<tim167> is there a way to make an installable image on DVD from my entire ubuntu installation ?
<blue-phuz> Help plz
<blue-phuz> my evil gfx card is twiggin
<agent> klotho: well heres the thing: you network card will not show up enabled unless you connect to some network if you try to use dhcp (because if dhcp fails netowrk card bails out) - point being, your netowrk card will be enabled if it has a checkmark in network manager and is connected to a network... without a check it will be diabled... this of course makes sense and it is supposed to be like that
<lasse> how do i get ubuntu to check for hardware and install the drivers for my very common Marvell Yukon ethernet card?
<babis85> tim167: try AptOnCd
<slipttees> i have problem, with the LVM Groups...
<vector_sum> I have a problem too, with NetworkManager
<slipttees> no halt my system!
<agent> klotho: what you should try doing is connect with your network card via static ip - i never tried this without a wireless ap or router around
<Agiofws> FunnyMan3595,  07548e20-a2d3-4ec6-806f-0e4c0e78a0eb  ab82ab50-e6ba-4580-92b4-0ed4b4890b5d  457F-37F1  whats that
<arrenlex> lasse: It should do that automatically.
<slipttees> I'm am using ubuntu 6.06.1 all upgades!
<klotho> agent: how do I get it to search for available access points? I don't think it's actually working because it doesn't show up in ifconfig, but if it was, how would I search for the access points?
<slipttees> updates*
<jvai> hey ppl
<drkm> when my WIFI drops.. how do I get it to reconnect?
<ubun> dang, gnome really goes a lot faster when i use the 'simple (thin appearance, high performance) theme
<agent> klotho: my wired netowrk card is also not listed in ifconfig because its not connected (i don't have it checked in network manager) but it has worked fine for years
<blue-phuz> help my evil gfx card is twiggin
<FunnyMan3595> w Agifws: Looks like the UUID you think the drive has isn't the one that linux knows about.  Or that it never created the link for it.
<snowshoefox> hi... how do can I setup fireFox to play mp3 files?
<zim> hi all i still cant get my sound to work but im abit better informed my sound card is a 2801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC97 Audio Controller97 Audio Controller and the driver should be snd-intel8x0,i810_audio how do i get this working as it is NOT :(
<snowshoefox> <or any audio file for that matter?>
<h0ndaracer2> where can i get adobe photoshop cs 2 for ubuntu
<tim167> babis85: thanks ill have a look
<klotho> agent: okay, so how do I get it started and search for access points?
<babis85> drkm: maybe by running sudo ifup <interface> --force
<lasse> arrenlex: ok, but I have a common motherboard, ASUS A8N-SLI, with a common 2 common on board network cards, one marvell yukon and one realtek thingy, and none of them are recognized
<drkm> babis85: anything easier like going to network settings in gnome?
<lasse> arrenlex sudo ifconfig gives me this eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<agent> klotho: use iwlist
<FunnyMan3595> Agifws: Basically, that gave you a list of the disk UUIDs that linux knew about.
<babis85> tim167: np, you can completely customise your installation
<agent> klotho: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Agiofws> i have ubuntu and wnat to mount this partition please help me " hdb5                    Logical   W95 FAT32                       104855,87 "
<arrenlex> lasse: How curious. I, too, have an asustek motherbord, a marvell yukon integrated NIC and a realtek ethernet card, and everything is recognised fine.
<lasse> arrenlex, and ifconfig -a only shows lo0 wlan0 ra0
<klotho> agent: no scan results
<slipttees> ???????????????
<specialdave> im new to ubuntu...and i was wondering what MSN style messenger was best to use?
<Agiofws> i have ubuntu and wnat to mount this partition please help me " hdb5                    Logical   W95 FAT32                       104855,87 "  and the line in fstab is UUID=00ECF459ECF44A84 /media/hdb5     vfat     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<FunnyMan3595> Agifws: Do you have a directory created as a mount point yet?
<yoshig3> guys!
<lasse> arrenlex, ive had the very same motherboard on another computer and it worked great (with hoary, that is)
<yoshig3> I need working nvidia drivers T.T
<arrenlex> specialdave: On Gnome? Probably gaim.
* yoshig3 cries
<d1gital> specialdave: Gaim
<specialdave> cool ty
<zim> specialdave GAME is good
<ubun> gnome that comes with dapper is gtk2.0 right?
<Agiofws> FunnyMan3595,  let me see
<agent> klotho: i think it needs to be listed with iwconfig for it to scan.... hrm
<zim> specialdave GAIM is good Sorry
<lasse> arrenlex, what can i do to fix this? my wifi connection is really unstable because of some thick walls, so i really need this to work
<snowshoefox> NM, i, i will be installing mozilla-mplayer
<zim> specialdave it should be install by default
<klotho> agent: yeah, that's the problem. It seems to be disabled
<slipttees> that fuck is happening with the LVM in ubuntu ..... never halt my ubuntu correctly
<slipttees> ??????????
<PriceChild> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<agent> klotho: correct
<jorgp> anyone familiar with hdparm?
<klotho> agent: which was my problem the first time... so... ?
<sedrake> Anyone knows what this error means? "Aritmetiskt fel (core dumped)"
<yoshig3> Is there anything I can do in ubuntu to fix graphical perfomance issues?
<jorgp> why would I get only 50M/s, I have dma on, IO 32bit
<yoshig3> I have some new drivers....
<agent> klotho: so it shows up in ifconfig but not not in iwconfig, right? (i don't remember now)
<FunnyMan3595> Agifws: The mount command is: sudo mount -t fat32 /media/hdb5 /path/to/mount/directory
<oslo>  does someone here has already success to use gmailfs ??
<klotho> agent: no, it doesn't show up in ifconfig
<FunnyMan3595> Agifws: But you need to create a blank directory to mount it to first.
<klotho> only in lwsh
<blue-phuz> can some one help me fix a screen corruption problem on my laptops gf4 mx 420 using ubuntu 6.10 and the latest nvidia glx
<agent> klotho: okay... what card are you using and what module is being loaded?
<babis85> dkrm: i don't anything easier than this, it is only a command, just type it replacing <interface> by eth1 (i think so)
<ubun> how do i change the theme of ubuntu from gnome-look (the look if icons/apps)
<slipttees> 
<slipttees> right order nobody answers!
<slipttees> :(
<slipttees> i have much problems with the LVM later update my system
<zim> This is a Q to anyone good with soundcmy sound card is a 2801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC97 Audio Controller97 Audio Controller and the driver should be snd-intel8x0,i810_audio how do i get this working as it is NOT :(
<slipttees> no halt!!! somebody hemp me, please ?
<klotho> agent: the card is Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset, and the driver being loaded is driver=p80211_prism2_pci driverversion=0.2.5
<agent> slipttees: with your foul language and attitude is it a surprise no one is helping?
<slipttees> sorry
<babis85> mnoir: xinet.d service doesn't exist in edgy
* __mikem wonders what foul language agent is talking about?
<slipttees> but...	
<slipttees> nobody helps me: (
<agent> klotho: okay, i do not have any experience with this card... have you tried searching ubuntuforums?
<babis85> mnoir: maybe this is the reason ...
<agent> __mikem: scroll up (not too far)
<klotho> agent: it's just the standard card that came with most of the T-series IBM laptops
<tim167> zim:I'm not that experienced with that, but... what does lsmod say ? does it list your soundcard ?
<d1gital> when you chroot, and then install a package, the package gets installed in the folder you have chrooted into, not the normal folders, correct?
<_SKiTZO> who are these people? that makes me have to extract firmware from a windows driver to have my wifi work on a linux box... *sigh*
<zim> yes
<agent> klotho: try thinkwiki.org they usually have all the answers when it comes to thinkpads
<BlueLaguna> how do I list all the groups on the system?
<_SKiTZO> agent: thanks alot it seems to work
<zim> tim167 yes
<slipttees> agent: sorry..am using google tranlation!
<dope_> how do i rename a the ftp shortcut name
<sindrum> what should i use to convert .oog file to .wav?
<BlueLaguna> or see a list of all the groups on the system rather
<Agiofws> FunnyMan3595,   yes there is a dir /media/hdb5 now how do i mount ?
<agent> _SKiTZO: great!
<tim167> zim: i remember getting midi to work by simply doing modprobe snd-seq, maybe modprobe snd-dev or something (again, not sure tho)
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: You misunderstood.
<__mikem> agent, found it
<klotho> agent: nah, they just say it worked with previous versions of ubuntu
<klotho> nothing on 6.10
<Agiofws> in fstab  ?
<Agiofws>  i have ubuntu and wnat to mount this partition please help me " hdb5                    Logical   W95 FAT32                       104855,87 "  and the line in fstab is UUID=00ECF459ECF44A84 /media/hdb5     vfat     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
* jorgp wonders what the average speed for HD is, hdparm -t shows mine at 50MB/s, that seems slow
<slipttees> agent: where I find logs of lvm?
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: You need a blank directory somewhere to mount to.  Just create a directory wherever you want it to be.
<Agiofws> there is dir
<FunnyMan3595> Agifws: The mount command is: sudo mount -t fat32 /media/hdb5 /path/to/mount/directory
<Agiofws>   /media/hdb5
<green_earz> zim: to install the driver for the card you can use the app modconf : sudo apt-get install modconf  : then sudo modconf and track down the driver for the sound card : but first is the driver all ready install : lsmod | grep snd    and can you see it ?
<Agiofws> empty
<Agiofws> huh ?
<agent> klotho: in truth, it is very odd that your wireless card is not working - its not normal for a thinkpad to have problems with linux.... have you tried rmmod <your module> modprobe <your module> AFTER you disable your wired ethernet connection in network manager?  you may have problems with having two netowrk cards on at the same time
<Agiofws>   /media/hdb5 is the device ?
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: Right, if I'm reading that right...
<agent> slipttees: /var/log probably like every other system wide log file
<mnoir> babis85: I got it but not yet in X
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: Which isn't guaranteed.
<agent> klotho: i have used many thinkpads including t and x series w/o problems
<slipttees> but	
<Agiofws> UUID=00ECF459ECF44A84 /media/hdb5     vfat     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: It'd be the other way around in that case, with the device as /dev/hdb5.
<Agiofws> isnt that the dir
<Agiofws> so whats the command ?
<klotho> agent: there seems to be a problem in 6.10
* chable is away : unos.dos ./trace
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: Try: sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5
<zim>  green_earz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36736/
<klotho> agent: I read about some other computers using this same chipset and it was loading two drivers, so I followed those instructions but they still didn't help
<slipttees> but which? it has several!
<slipttees> dmesg?
<agent> klotho: you know.... if you have a space non 6.10 live cd (could be a different distribution) i would load it up to see if the card works... if it shows up check what module is loaded... may be 6.10 is loading the wrong module or 6.10 has a bad module
<pablo_> hi, is it fine a piii with 700 mhz for ubuntu?
<lupine_85> pablo_: sure
<somerville32> pablo_: You might look at Xubuntu.
<klotho> agent: I used the alternate disk... reinstalling would be kind of a pain
<anandanbu> Hi
<somerville32> !xubuntu | pablo_
<ubotu> pablo_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<agent> klotho: i menat "if you have a non..."
<agent> klotho: no, do not reinstall just use a live cd of some kind
<babis85> mnoir: great, but how. saying 'not yet in X' you mean that you are logged at a simple shell without loading X server?
<h0ndaracer2> ok how do i install a program from the command line in ubuntu for example im installing firefox
<klotho> agent: which version do you think I should try?
<jollyroger1210> I have an old COmpaq presario 5150 which will run ubuntu, except for the ram.  It only has 96 megs, is that enough?
<pablo_> mm so you dont recommend kde or gnome on a 700 mhz piii?
<Moosejaw> has anyone successfully installed the poker app PPSsetup.bin on edgy???  I keep getting an error, and it seems common but I havent found a fix.
<mnoir> actually - i have it now in 2 win in x but not yet tween 2 machines by dns name
<mike> Enough for text mode jollyroger lol.
<h0ndaracer2> how do i install
<mnoir> almost there....
<jollyroger1210> mike: thanks a ton
<Micksa> okay, ubuntu developer people
<Micksa> we really need a new format for /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Micksa> just FYI
<agent> tough choice.... but maybe newest knoppix live cd? or dapper?
<green_earz> zim: its there snd_intel8x0    so are you a member of the auido group ? use the command :  groups   to see
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: Personally, I'd go grab the official version of firefox.  It's one of the things that annoys me about the debian family.
<h0ndaracer2> what you mean the officaill i was just upgrading to the 2.0 version
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: But if you want the ubuntu standard, that's: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Rebecca> hi peoples. i have an amd64 system. i have read the ubuntu faq. it's currently running deb amd 64 but i want to switch to ubuntu... is it really worth installing the amd64 version of ubuntu.. the chroot stuff game me a headache with deb
<zim> ok
<zim> yup
<zim> am a member
<agent> FunnyMan3595: nothing wrong about debian ideology... at least they try to be true to freedom software by having a somewhat strict policy
<mnoir> babis85: grrrr - connection refused tween machines on same subnet - i dunno what is wrong
<h0ndaracer2> like i saved it on my desktop and extracted firefox 2.o what do i do next to install it
* __mikem wonders why Seveas is Oped
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: Basically, the debian group (which ubuntu is a child of) and the mozilla foundation (who make firefox) don't get along, so if you want the *real* version, you have to get it from the firefox people directly.
<arrenlex> Rebecca: a) why would you want to switch from debian? b) It's a huge headache with no benefits. Stick with 32.
<h0ndaracer2> i got it directly
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys
<arrenlex> !hi
<L0cKd0wN> i've been trying to VNC all day
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<h0ndaracer2> andi extracted the files now what do i do
<agent> __mikem: because seveas packaged and fixes the kernel you run on (plus tons of other stuff), thats why ;)
<FunnyMan3595> agent: Yeah, I get the philosophy, but I think what the mozilla people have been doing makes perfect sense, so...  *shrugs*
<sedrake> what do i write to get error messages in english instead of local language?
<L0cKd0wN> here's what im dealing with with VNC: http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a179/ArcTuRuX/screen.jpg
<klotho> agent, okay, thanks for trying to help
<R4Nd0M> in winblows i can hold alt and key an ascii value and when I release alt it will insert that char.  Is there a way to do this in linux?
<arrenlex> agent: Yes, but typically the ops lurk.
<Rebecca> arrenlex: because i first installed this deb setup when it was still unofficial and very experimental.. so it has plenty of quirks... i need to reinstall and ubuntu looks nice
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<babis85> mnoir: if we try to find out the correspondent package to xinett.d in edgy?
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: Okay, what form did you get it in?  Source tarball?
<green_earz> zim: so driver installed your install auido group so it may be that the sound is muted in alsamixer : use the command alsamixer and see if it a channel that muted
<Micksa> argh
<h0ndaracer2> lol im a noobie to this stuff so you lost me their funnyman
<mnoir> it is same - I installed on 1 6.10 machine and 1 6.10
* FunnyMan3595 honestly doesn't remember how it comes out...
<mnoir> and 1 6.06 :)
<agent> R4Nd0M: yes, in fact, you can even switch your keyboard layout whenever you want to different languages.... system -> preferences -> keybaord layout for your options
<Rebecca> arrenlex: is there really much performance gain? i think i will just go 32bit
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: What's the filename that you got?  Particularly the extension (if any)
<arrenlex> Rebecca: There is no perceptible difference, I believe.
<h0ndaracer2> tar.gz
<Rebecca> arrenlex: then ill save myself some headaches and go 32. thanks :)
<R4Nd0M> thanks
<h0ndaracer2> is that it funnyman
<FunnyMan3595> !tar | h0ndaracer2
<ubotu> h0ndaracer2: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<L0cKd0wN> anyone wanna help me with VNC?
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: Yeah, that's a tarball.
<L0cKd0wN> stuck here:
<L0cKd0wN> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a179/ArcTuRuX/screen.jpg
<h0ndaracer2> now whtat do i do
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: Personally, I usually open them via command line, but you can use the link ubotu just pointed out.
<Agiofws>  sudo mount -t fat32 /media/hdb5 /path/to/mount/directory
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: From a command line...
<Agiofws>  sudo mount -t vfat /media/hdb5 /path/to/mount/directory
<h0ndaracer2> ok thanks
<Agiofws> FunnyMan3595,  it worked
<babis85> mnoir: it doesn't exist such a package
<agent> h0ndaracer2: its a tarball that is compressed (tar does not compress - it just files, gz = the compression on top of tar)
<R4Nd0M> agent: i use ascii chars that are not typically mapped to a key. (i.e. ASCII 146)
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: bunzip2 filename
<olrrai_> where is /etc/X11/XF86Config, or what is its replacement?
<Agiofws> FunnyMan3595,  now  when i try to copy files  to it   it says permison dinied can you help me on this one ?
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: tar -xvf filename
<LjL> R4Nd0M: not an ASCII char... ASCII is 7 bits ;)
<yoshig3> Hey guys, what does "Sync to VBlank" do?
<arrenlex> olrrai_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<agent> R4Nd0M: you can set a special key (forgot the name) in the keybaord layout options
<yoshig3> should I disable it for better performance?
<olrrai_> ok
<zim> green_earz nothing muted
<green_earz> zim: turn your volume down and see if the command cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    puts out a sound or any errors on the terminal
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: On the second one, the filename will have changed (dropped the .gz extension)
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: Ack, messed up...
<R4Nd0M> I'll try that - thought ASCII was 0-255 decimal and 0 being null
<yoshig3> HEY GUYS! What does "Sync to VBlank" do!?
<zim> green_earz cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<FunnyMan3595> h0ndaracer2: The first command should be *gunzip*.  bzip2 is for .tar.bz2 files.
<green_earz> yes
<zim> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Agiofws> FunnyLookinHat, UUID=00ECF459ECF44A84 /media/hdb5     vfat     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0  what sould i change so user can copy files to this disk ?
<zim> sorry
<yoshig3> Hey
<yoshig3> What's "Sync to VBlank" mean?
<zim> copy did not work
<arrenlex> h0ndaracer2: Are you trying to extract a gzipped tarball? "tar xzf <file.tar.gz>"
<LjL> FunnyMan3595: at any rate, even 'tar' alone will find out if and how the archive is compressed, and extract it first
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: Sorry, two conversations...
<yoshig3> What's "Sync to VBlank" mean?
<yoshig3> What's "Sync to VBlank" mean?
<Agiofws> sorry FunnyLookinHat
<Agiofws> sorry FunnyMan3595
<LjL> arrenlex: or "tar xf" for either gzipped or bzipped
<h0ndaracer2> idk im lost with all the conversations going on at once
<LjL> yoshig3: don't spam
<yoshig3> LjL: No one will answer me lol
<yoshig3> LjL: What's "Sync to VBlank" mean?
<L0cKd0wN> has anyone ever seen that?
<__mikem> Hey LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<L0cKd0wN> or ideas on how to fix?
<yoshig3> LjL: I know you'll answer me :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %yoshig3!*@*]  by LjL
<L0cKd0wN> or anything at all? lol
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: Some systems I work on don't have (de)compression built into tar, so I do it in two stages by habit.
<FunnyMan3595> Agifws: Okay...
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: You'll need an extra tag in the mount line.
<LjL> yoshig3: it means that the screen is redrawn during the vertical blank time, which is the time during which a cathodic ray tube's ray is switched off in order to reposition it to top-left
<zim> green_earz bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Agiofws> which is ?
<Agiofws> UUID=00ECF459ECF44A84 /media/hdb5     vfat     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<h0ndaracer2> im just gona leave
<LjL> yoshig3: and you're muted for 10 minutes
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: Start off by doing umount on the directory you just mounted to.
<babis85> mnoir: it works prefectly if i connect from edgy to dapper through ssh and then run 'talk username'
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: And then use the same mount command as before, but make it start out: mount -w -f ...
<__mikem> LjL, I said Hi
<Agiofws> UUID=00ECF459ECF44A84 /media/hdb5     vfat     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=0   0    0
<Agiofws> ?
<L0cKd0wN> i've followed the instructions on the ubuntu website, to a T
<L0cKd0wN> but I still can't get a login screen
<L0cKd0wN> i just get a small window with the logo
<LjL> oh hi __mikem. didn't notice that, too many highlights nearby :P
<L0cKd0wN> (again relating to VNC problems)
<green_earz> zim: see if this one dose any thing     lspci -nv && amixer -c0
<__mikem> oh its alright, I see you have your hands full anyway
<R> hey, I just started using ubuntu and I have a quick question.
<R> Im using the live disc
<R> but I cant seem to get on the internet.
* FunnyMan3595 has a quick answer.  It's 42.  Probably doesn't match your question, though.
<LjL> __mikem: not really
<magic_ninja> what's the latest version of cedega
<Agiofws> sudo mount -f -w -t vfat /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 FunnyMan3595
<Agiofws> ?
<m1key> I installed regular ubuntu on my 64bit machine and now I want to upgrade to x64 version of everything is there an easy way to do this?
<babis85> mnoir: i guess that we have to make some configurations like that in dapper (from the post you gave me), but in which file???
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: Try it.
<Jbirk> Hello
<FunnyMan3595> Agiofws: You'll probably need to sudo umount /media/hdb5 first, though.
<Jbirk> I have a question about iTALC with Ubuntu
<Agiofws> what about  changing the line in fstab ?
<Agiofws> i did that
<babis85> mnoir: the reverse direction (ssh to edgy from dapper and then talk) doesn't work
<zim> green_earz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36737/
<m1key> easy way to upgrade to x64 from i386
<m1key> !channel
<FunnyMan3595> Can't really help with fstab, it's not a subject I know.  :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anandanbu> hi
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<L0cKd0wN> has anyone gotten vnc working succesfully under the new ubuntu version?
<spx2> anyone know how to get gaim to put status the music i'm playing with xmms ?
<FunnyMan3595> Please state the nature of the medi^H^H^H^Hubuntu emergency.
<arrenlex> m1key: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20158.html
<spx2> anyone know how to get gaim to put status the music i'm playing with xmms ?
<anandanbu> i have a problem with ubuntu and the internet connetion.whenever i open more than one tab in the firefox the connection goes off.when i plog it displays 'connection terminated' and 'modem hangup'
<Agiofws> FunnyMan3595,  still not letting me
<L0cKd0wN> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a179/ArcTuRuX/screen.jpg
<L0cKd0wN> anyone know what this is ^^^^ ?
<Jassossovinik> L0cKd0wN, huh? What's that picture for?
<LjL> L0cKd0wN: a screenshot?
<L0cKd0wN> well it was hard to describe heh
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, Agiofws has gone past my level of experience.  Anyone around who might be able to figure out why mount -w didn't give *m a writeable system (fat32)?
<spx2> anyone know how to get gaim to put status the music i'm playing with xmms ?
<L0cKd0wN> i can't login, im trying to VNC
<L0cKd0wN> and that's as far as it goes
<L0cKd0wN> a little window, no login or anything
<zim>  green_earz did you get this ???  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36737/
<arrenlex> Agiofws: Can you write to it as root?
<green_earz> zim: the out put looks ok may be that the sound app is not config to alsa. fire up xmms and have a look at if its using alsa as its sound demom
<Agiofws> don't know
<arrenlex> Agiofws: Well try. o_O
<Agiofws> i'm trying this
<Agiofws> now
<Agiofws> UUID=00ECF459ECF44A84 /media/hdb5     vfat     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=0   0    0
<L0cKd0wN> i've been waiting 4 hours, so sorry if I keep asking
<Agiofws> with the umask option
<L0cKd0wN> just frustrated at this point
<L0cKd0wN> this is where i'd pay for technical support if ubuntu had a local phone number lol
<zim> installing xmms
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wn: Is it doing that at the machine as well, or only over VNC?
<Agiofws> L0cKd0wN,  wnna pay me
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595: only over VNC, I can ssh and manipulate the box
<jvai> lol
<green_earz> zim: yes sudo apt-get install xmms
<L0cKd0wN> lol no i don't wanna pay
<L0cKd0wN> there's close to 900 people in this room
<L0cKd0wN> and nobody knows what im talking about lol...
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Just to double-check, if you sit at the machine, you can log in just fine, with the usual graphical interface?
<L0cKd0wN> i must communicate horribly
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595: yea if I hook up a monitor to the box, works fine
<spx2> anyone know how to get gaim to put status the music i'm playing with xmms ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %yoshig3!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<L0cKd0wN> I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<L0cKd0wN> exactly
<L0cKd0wN> word for word
<zim> output plugin ALSA 1.2.10
<green_earz> zim: open xmms on a sound file and see if it will make a sound we hope
<tom_kelleher> is there a way to mount an .iso file so that I don't have to burn it to a CD?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Which part of it?  Connect to your desktop or start sessions?
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595: well from my understanding, it looks like I can't start a session, cuz vncserver is running or I wouldn't see anything at all, correct?
<zim> green_earz :( nope
<calm> quick question: where are ppd files located?
<zim> bars jump ups and down no sound
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: If you just do "connect to your desktop", that creates a VNC server on :0 that should match your in-chair view.
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Anything that uses hardware accelleration will show up black, for the obvious reason.
<L0cKd0wN> I followed "Enabling other computers to Connect to XDM/GDM and start sessions."
<L0cKd0wN> cuz, im on windows Xp
<zim> why is nothing with a sony simple
<L0cKd0wN> windows xp -> ubuntu box (via VNC)
<zim> I love sony for style build Q etc but hardware and linux sucks
<green_earz> zim: haa it playing if you can see movement on xmms interface. chech your jack plugs for the sound out put lead
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: The first method should still work under windows, I've used it myself.
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Try that and see if you can get to your desktop.  It looks to me like the vnc server is having trouble starting gnome.
<L0cKd0wN> I only see "using Gnome / Ubuntu" and "using KDE / Kubuntu" instructions, nothing for windows
<zim> nope i get sound in windoze and and the sony startup jingle but not in 6.10
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: But the first method piggybacks off of an existing gnome session, so it bypasses that.
<nofxx2> hi.. my mouse was working on the live cd and it dosent work anymore after install, any help?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Right, you want the gnome instructions.
<nofxx2> xubuntu
<tom_kelleher> is anybody familiar with WINE and Games in Ubuntu?
<L0cKd0wN> System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<L0cKd0wN> i don't have those
<L0cKd0wN> i'd have to hook a monitor up
<L0cKd0wN> login
<L0cKd0wN> and do that
<zim> green_earz nope i get sound in windoze and and the sony startup jingle but not in 6.10
<rastilin> tom_kelleher; what about them?
<tom_kelleher> rastilin; I'm trying to play StarCraft with WINE in Edgy
<green_earz> tom_kelleher: sudo -s  then mount -o loop cd-miage.iso /mnt    then cd to /mnt   and ls
<rastilin> So, what's the problem?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Yeah.  Obviously not something you want to be doing in the end, but it would help verify what is working in the VNC connection.
<tom_kelleher> rastilin; well, if I install it with WINE will it 'just work'
<L0cKd0wN> see what im saying FunnyMan3595, if we're looking at the same set of instructions, I can't enable those options because I don't have initial access to the box, only ssh atm
<rastilin> Pretty much
<tom_kelleher> rastilin; I'll give it a try then
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Right.  Okay, let me massage Google for a bit here, see if I can find anything.
<green_earz> zim: sorry but i am at a lost here. the driver install your in the sound group and its the mixer not muted. it be small small thing
<babis85> mnoir: i dit
<babis85> mnoir: i did it
<zim> i hate small things
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Oh, have you tried looking at the log?
<zim> you cant kick them
* kdc1956 is away: I'm busy
<zim> ty for your time
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595, new to ubuntu, where is the log file located?
<babis85> mnoir: but there is still a small problem, i can use talk from dapper to edgy and not in reverse
<green_earz> tom_kelleher: once you mounted the .iso as sudo -s you can exit back the the normal user mode
<daniminas> it is possible to change where firefox save all user configurataion?
<tom_kelleher> green_earz; will I be able to play StarCraft from an ISO without a CD ?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Take a look at your terminal output in the screencap.
<rastilin> You can do the mount with only one command.
<babis85> mnoir: i installed xinetd and then i applied the instructions mentioned in the topic from ubu forums
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595: nothing stands out particularly
<zim> green_earz ty for you time i will hit google again
<rapid> hi all
<green_earz> tom_kelleher: sorry i do not know the answer to that
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Note the last (nonempty) line before your command prompt returned.  Log file is...
<_SKiTZO> hm. after alot of hassle my wifi sees to work in that i get a list of routers. but i cant seem to connect to any of  them. im using wifi-radar. i never ever managed to fetch an ip no matter what settinsg i tried
<green_earz> zim: all the best
<_SKiTZO> any clues?
<zero-1> Im having a kernel panic message every once in a while it says not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595: ok i see it
<zim> ty again
<zero-1> what can I do ?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Amazing the useful information programs print out sometimes.  :)
<WonderClown> I have a question about upgrading dapper->edgy *without* using the graphical update-manager app.
<WonderClown> I can't use update-manager because these boxes do not have any X libraries installed, so I can't install update-manager, because it's a gtk app.
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Take a look at the bottom of that file.  It may have some big ugly error messages, or it may just... stop.
<WonderClown> So I need to use apt-get, or aptitude, or some other text-mode tool.
<WonderClown> But the official upgrade instructions have dire warnings about using apt-get, so what am I to do?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: If it just stops, chances are that the last line will tell you what got stuck while trying to load.
<rapid> jihikjioj
<green_earz> zim: by the way when you get the sound up and running have a look at steamtuner for internet radio shoutcast and streamripper
<WonderClown> Anybody here have experience upgrading to edgy with apt-get instead of update-manager?
<zero-1> how can i check my hard drive for errors
<eviltwin> if I recall, you change your repos
<eviltwin> then apt-get update
<tim167> my HP PSC1510 printer always prints a test page every time i turn it on, this spills ink and paper, how can I prevent that ?
<eviltwin> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<nofxx2> any idea how to reinstall the mouse ? it was working on the live cd, dosent work anymore installed.. xubuntu 6.10
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595: http://rafb.net/paste/results/S1FPjs61.html
<WonderClown> Yeah, I've been using apt-get and manually editing /etc/apt/sources.list for a long time, on Debian.
<WonderClown> But the upgrade guide says that will NOT work correctly for edgy.
<eviltwin> oh
<eviltwin> erm...
<eviltwin> well, that's how I did it when I upgraded to breezy all those years ago... 8-)
<eviltwin> :p
<eviltwin> can't help then, sorry
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Looking...
<eviltwin> I've got to say, I HATE the new xchat interface
<eviltwin> I'm gonna downgrade XD
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Bah, that's next to worthless, it's not showing any of the useful information.
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595: what command should I be using to launch the vnc server ?
<L0cKd0wN> service *
<h-edge> Using dual-head and xinerama in edgy on laptop, is there a way to disable secondary on the fly when not in use?
<L0cKd0wN> i've seen 'vncserver' 'Xrealvnc' etc.
<h-edge> because when my external isn't being used application like to open over on a screen I cant see...
<h-edge> and I cant get them onto the screen I can see.
<h-edge> just being able to switch which screen they're on would be good enough
<eviltwin> much better >_<
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: vncserver should be fine.
* kdc1956 is back (gone 00:09:23)
<h-edge> on that note, having to use IRC in gaim... because xchat is stuck on my other screen
<h-edge> lol
<olrrai_> restart X
<der0b> heya folks, playing an avi with an mp3 audio track and I get this error from gmplayer: requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available.  enable it at compilation.  the video plays fine, with audio, but I always get this error.  Any fixes?
<h-edge> wouldn't I have to restart X with a different xorg.conf because otherwise it'll be exactly the same...?
<wattage> http://origin-www.sixapart.com/i/Mena_hirez.jpg raep? y/n
<PriceChild> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FunnyMan3595> der0b: Can you plan a mp3 file?
<appreciate_it> hello, fucking faggots !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<FunnyMan3595> *play an
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.218.50.11]  by LjL
<der0b> yeah funnyman3595, no problem at all
<L0cKd0wN> hmmm
<PriceChild> LjL: you're quick! :O
<LjL> PriceChild: he triggered just about every highlight he could trigger
<PriceChild> haha :)
* PriceChild goes back to work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<FunnyMan3595> LjL: I was a bit disappointed.  He didn't degenerate to "one" in the stream of exclamation marks.
<der0b> funnyman3595: I'm playing an mp3 with gmplayer now, still got the error but it plays fine...
<LjL> heh
<h-edge> there was one "1" wasn't there?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: The problem is that it's getting to the gnome startup, but for some reason it's hanging there.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-35-48-46.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-126-40-110.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<carutsu> hello
<apokryphos> hi
<carutsu> Have you ever heard that a sound card get disconfigured?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: There might be something important in one of the /var/log files, maybe X0rg.0.log
<carutsu> my sound card was ok til yesterday
<carutsu> now not even totem makes any sound
<L0cKd0wN> FunnyMan3595: ok i'll look there as well
<carutsu> i just installed Beryl, any conections?
<FunnyMan3595> L0cKd0wN: Sorry, that's Xorg.0.log.  Your username's getting me into a zero frenzy.
<h-edge> maybe I didn't explain this very well, lol : I use ubuntu with dual head on my laptop, when I have the external disconnected programs still appear on the secondary, but I obviously can't access them. E.g right now I'm using Gaim because Xchat is appearing on the external and I can't get to it. How would I either move the switch which screen a programs on? or, disable the external when not plugged in?
<arrenlex> FunnyMan3595: That's the l33t xorg log =P
<n2diy_> Does the MinimalCD install give you X?
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<FunnyMan3595> arrenlex: No, I keep all of those in /dev/null.
<sc4ttrbrain> l0l
<Flannel> n2diy_: minimal CD installs a normal install (same as alternate CD), just with downloading straight from repositories, instead of off the CD
<grodius> Hey if i attached a camera to my comp, how do i access the pictures on it ?
<LjL> Flannel: minimal cd would be mini.iso?
<FunnyMan3595> arrenlex: Though if you're a believer, you might put them in /v4|-/106/
<Flannel> LjL: correct
<n2diy_> Flannel, fine buisness, does it include X?
<LjL> Flannel: besides, i'm curious how it can be that small... the debian businesscard cd is about 30 megs
<carutsu> I'm having troubles with my resolution too
<Flannel> n2diy_: yes.  It installs a normal Ubuntu desktop.  Well, it has options for that, or a GUI-less install, (and maybe OEM, I'm not sure).
<humblerodent> hi, there's got to be a fairly simple way of converting a PNG image into a 1-second-long MPEG2 movie with no sound, but I can't seem to figure out how....can anyone help?  TIA
<carutsu> i need 1280 but its currently 1024, my xorg.conf shows that it is 1280 however it isnt
<Orangekid13> total noob question... trying to install an NVIDIA driver and it says it "must be run as root"
<n2diy_> Flannel, Roger that.
<eriksay1> sudo
<Orangekid13> what do i do
<deep> Orangekid13: sudo
<eriksay1> orangekid: sudo it
<humblerodent> Orangekid13: put sudo in front of the command
<humblerodent> lol
<deep> hahah :D
<Flannel> LjL: it has no packages.  Just the installer, packages all come from the interblag.
<eriksay1> everyone jump on orangekid
<humblerodent> lol
<deep> Yeah :D
<carutsu> even i knew that
<Orangekid13> ok thanks
<humblerodent> np
<Orangekid13> well this is my first day
<humblerodent> well, welcome :)
<deep> Orangekid13, Welcome :D
<humblerodent> you gotta endure the n00b jokes until you get good
<humblerodent> it's worth it
<Orangekid13> well first day off the live cd
<carutsu> before i installed linux i readed a lot on windows, lol
<lasse> its an honest question, dont laugh
<LjL> humblerodent: i see "kipi-plugins" and "dvd-slideshow" that are probably able to do that
<h-edge> first day, and installing Nvidia drivers... eek :)
<humblerodent> LjL: I'll check those out, thanks.
<FunnyMan3595> !sudo | Orangekid13
<ubotu> Orangekid13: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<humblerodent> h-edge: heh, yeah....
<LjL> Flannel: but afaik that goes for the debian bc cd as well, except for packages that are considered necessary to make the cd itself run
<eriksay1> anyone have experience setting up samba, specifically to share drives with windows, across a wireless network?
<LjL> humblerodent: the keyword i looked for was "slideshow" - thought it made sense. just make one with only one image...
<carutsu> unless is a graphical which must use gksudo
<humblerodent> LjL: eww....kipi-plugins is KDE?  lol
* humblerodent moves on to the other one
<LjL> humblerodent: well yes
<humblerodent> yeah, that's an idea I suppose.
<lasse> eriksay1, ive had lots of trouble with it :D
<eriksay1> lasse: thanks
<LjL> humblerodent: but then it says "MpegEncoder:        Create an MPEG slideshow from your images"
<carutsu> any ideas about my problem?
<humblerodent> true
<Timeline> Hey everyone
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Orangekid13> "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing."
<lasse> eriksay1, but i have resolved my problems though
<Orangekid13> crappers
<h-edge> anyone got any ideas about what I asked a minute ago :)
<Orangekid13> i hate errors
<humblerodent> Orangekid13: you gotta shutdown the X server
<Orangekid13> what is it
<lasse> eriksay1, whats your issue?
<lasse> Orangekid13, sudo killall gdm
<arrenlex> Orangekid13: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<humblerodent> I would do a "sudo killall gdm" but that's a little unconvential....someone might have a better idea
<arrenlex> xD
<humblerodent> unconventional*
<humblerodent> let's all jump on him again
<humblerodent> lol
<FunnyMan3595> Orangekid13: Beware, that kills your GUI.
<Orangekid13> mmm tasty
<arrenlex> Everyone! Orangekid13 is giving piggybacks!
<humblerodent> be on the CTRL+ALT+F1 console to do that
<GaiaX11> which is the program to convert mp3 into wmv in ubuntu?
<lasse> Orangekid13, save open stuff
<eriksay1> lasse: laptop, accessing the network wirelessly, cannot see the samba share
<FunnyMan3595> Orangekid13: If you're not used to working at a command prompt, you'd better make sure you know how to do stuff there before you try that.
<arrenlex> GaiaX11: How exactly do you convert a sound file into a video file?
<Timeline> What's a good open-source WMA to MP3 converter for Windows and ubuntu?
<lasse> eriksay1, your ubuntu laptop is samba client or server?
<h-edge> ... you do realise telling him to kill X is going to confuse the hell out of him.
<h-edge> lol
<GaiaX11> arrenlex: sorry wma
<Orangekid13> i'm gonna put this off, i have a math review packet for my final tomorrow and i have to study for my cpts 223 final tonight too
<Orangekid13> ttfn
<Orangekid13> thanks though
<cablesm102> Timeline: VLC will convert anything it can open to anything else.
<humblerodent> not a problem
<cablesm102> but that may not be the best choice
<LjL> Timeline: note that converting lossless->lossless like that is generally not a good idea. you'll lose quality
<cablesm102> you mean lossy-lossy
<lasse> cablesm102, no hes right
<LjL> cablesm102: hm yeah, that i do
<eriksay1> lasse: it's the pc that's ubuntu, that's the samba server
<LjL> lasse: no i'm not
<arrenlex> LjL: xD How does lossless->lossless lose quality?
<eriksay1> lasse: the laptop is windows xp
<LjL> arrenlex: it doesn't
<eriksay1> (wife's computer)
<cablesm102> Lossy-Lossy does. Not lossless-lossless
<cablesm102> WMA, MP3 are lossy
<lasse> LjL, it does... every convertion looses data
<FunnyMan3595> arrenlex: Yeah, no kidding.  I'd best be careful the next time I try to zip up something that was in a tarball!
<LjL> lasse: no
<cablesm102> Not lossless-lossless though
<cdavis_> when using ettercap arp poisoing it breaks my traffic flow to the gateway, any ideas?  this is a fresh install
<arrenlex> lasse: Lossless by definition means no data is lost.
<lasse> * not data, quality
<arrenlex> Thus, lossLESS.
<LjL> lasse: no
<cablesm102> lasse, lossless encoding does not lose quality
<lasse> pff, and  CDs sounds better than LPs?
* FunnyMan3595 means something without important file permissions, of course.
<carutsu> if no data is lost no quality is lost
<carutsu> can anyone help me!?
<eriksay1> lasse: i rightclick on the folder (in ubuntu) and set share properties > go to general windows setting, point it to the Domain / Workgroup that I setup on the laptop
<LjL> lasse: what does that have to do with anything?
<cablesm102> carutsu, with what?
<cablesm102> i don't see anything above that you've written
<carutsu> I'm on a laptop and my screen has a resolution of 1280, however it only displays 1024
<Timeline> Well reason I'm asking, is a friend has an Ipod but can't play her WMA music she ripped from CDs. So I need to find a converter
<lasse> LjL, i was thinking everyting, but im gonna back down, becuase im realising im on thin ice here
<carutsu> i tried editing xorg.conf, with no results
<h-edge> gleh, how do I disable secondary monitor on the fly?
<carutsu> it even says that it suport 1280
<lasse> eriksay1, hmm. the first thing you can try is the check if the workgroups match on both machines
<h-edge> or stop programs loading onto that space.
<LjL> lasse: you really are. if you're using a lossless format, it means everything that the soundcard managed to capture is there, bit by bit. if you convert that to another lossless format, you'll just be changing the... format. the data (i.e. sound) bits will remain the same.
<cablesm102> carutsu, after you edited xorg, did you check the Resolution setting thing?
<LjL> lasse: but MP3 and WMA (and Vorbis, etc) obviosuly are *lossy* format, my slip of the tongue notwithstanding, so converting between those *will* lose quality
<carutsu> of course, i'm not that noob
<arrenlex> lasse: What you are saying is if you take a .zip archive and change it into a .tar.gz archive, you lose data. This is incorrect. You just changed formats. They are both lossless compression schemes
<arrenlex> (you would hope_
<arrenlex> )
<cablesm102> carutsu, are you sure you edited xorg correctly?
<FunnyMan3595> arrenlex: That analogy sounds familiar...
<sc4ttrbrain> carutsu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<MacMatt> Hello!?
<LjL> arrenlex: try the opposite... i'm not sure ZIP supports unix permissions :P
<FunnyMan3595> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<carutsu> i havent't tried that
<lasse> LjL, and here i was going around thinking I shouldnt do that because every convertion to on format to another no matter the type, will lose at least loose some small amount of quality,
<cablesm102> sc4ttrbrain, that won't do much
<arrenlex> FunnyMan3595: Sorry, did I steal someone else's analogy? xD I went downstairs for most of the argument.
<cablesm102> carutsu, it's already been run when the system was installed
<carutsu> oh
<cablesm102> carutsu, that should only be necessary when you change monitors
<FunnyMan3595> arrenlex: I'd directed it at you a bit ago, actually.  :)
<carutsu> well i edited and added just a line
<carutsu> let me see what was it
<MacMatt> Looking to try Linux for the first time, ... is there a recommended way for setting it up on a iMac G5 ???
<LjL> lasse: but that's untrue.
<carutsu> something about line
<GaiaX11> which is the program to convert mp3 into wav in ubuntu?
* arrenlex scrolls up.
<Timeline> LjL: So converting WMA to MP3 isn't a good idea? I should just tell her to re-rip everything to MP3?
<FunnyMan3595> arrenlex: Made it particularly amusing to see you pick the same one.
<LjL> lasse: lossy formats will, lossless formats just won't
<lasse> LjL, then i learned something today
<arrenlex> FunnyMan3595: OMG! You DID XD That is so weird. I did NOT see that.
<LjL> Timeline: if possible, absolutely yes (well, actually, you might want to tell her to re-rip to Ogg Vorbis instead)
<FunnyMan3595> Timeline: If that's an option, it'd certainly give the best quality.
<lasse> LJL, btw, im going to check that up
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Timeline about restricted | Timeline, see the private message from Ubotu
<arrenlex> Maybe my subconscious did.
<Red-Sox> hey guys
<mike> I have a noob question
<h-edge> anyone? disabling secondary monitor on the fly?... I suppose I could edit xorg.conf and restart X but thats ALOT of effort everytime I want to walk around with my laptop.
<Red-Sox> 'Wonderin how to upload songs from my iPod
<mike> can any of you point me to a page that shows the keyboard controls for beryl
<lasse> h-edge, turn the power off?
<Agiofws> how can you  send a movie to s-video to tv and still surf  the web on your monitor ? is that possible ?
<Timeline> Will Ipods play ogg?
<Red-Sox> Yeah
<Red-Sox> Timeline: ^
<rapid> Agiofws, yeah
<cablesm102> carutsu, in Section "Screen" you will have to copy the most likely-looking profile, add it below the rest, but edit the resolution
<sc4ttrbrain> mike: wiki.beryl-project.org ?
<Agiofws> rapid,  how ?
<h-edge> lasse: what exactly do you mean?
<arrenlex> Timeline: No.
<mike> They actually have no info on it.
<carutsu> i just added this
<humblerodent> LjL: dvd-slideshow seems like crap =P
<carutsu> 	ModeLine "1280x800_60.00" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828
<arrenlex> Timeline: just dump your wma to a .wav and then lame it to mp3.
<mike> All I want to do is zoom out of my cube.
<cablesm102> carutsu, then save open files and restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<rapid> Agiofws, you just have two screens setup
<GaiaX11> which is the program to convert mp3 into wav in ubuntu?
<humblerodent> I'll try the other one though
<sc4ttrbrain> mike: they have ! i just read it when installing beryl
<arrenlex> GaiaX11: Do you mean, wav to mp3?
<lasse> h-edge, i was kidding, if you want to disable your secondary monitor on the fly, just turn it off, cut the power and so on
<mx-> is programming in c on ubuntu easy?
<mx-> I want to write some code
<mx-> :D
<arrenlex> mx-: c is c.
<carutsu> the only mode avalible is 1280x800
<levander> Why is everyone installing beryl now?  Isn't beryl supposed to be a lot more seemlessly integrated into feisty than it is with edgy?
<Agiofws> rapid xinerama ?
<sysdoc> mike,  the keyboard settings are in the beryl settings manager
<hueblur> is anyone available to help a newb?
<cablesm102> carutsu, try looking under Section "Screen"
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: Programming in other languages is probably easier, but c is no harder on ubuntu than anywhere else.
<cablesm102> hueblur, ask your question first
<h-edge> lasse: heh, yeah... but that doesn't stop my laptop sticking programs over there :)
<h-edge> because it has no idea its not there.
<mike> thanks
<kitche> mx-: you just have to install the gcc compiler
<mx-> why you say that Funny
<Timeline> arrenlex: How do I convert it to WAV then?
<sc4ttrbrain> levander: beryl is good in edgy too ;)
<carutsu> i though it should be added under monitor
<rapid> Agiofws, that should be simple.
<lasse> h-edge, what kind of video card?
<lewyjh> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mx-> why would other languages b easier than c? wasn't ubuntu written in c?
<GaiaX11> arrenlex: No. I want do turn mp3 into wav for playing in a normal radio cd player.
<mx-> and have direct access to xlib
<arrenlex> Timeline: How do you dump a stream to wav? It depends on what you use... mencoder can do it with the -ao pcm switch. I assume VLC can do it with whatever other switch.
<levander> sc4ttrbrain: are a lot of people having trouble installing beryl in edgy?  It seems like it.
<arrenlex> GaiaX11: lame can do that with the --decode switch
<h-edge> intel i915.
<cablesm102> carutsu, I added a resolution under Section "screen"
<Agiofws> rapid,  the 2nd screen is a tv via s-video from graphic card ok ?
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: C is not a particularly programmer-friendly language.  It's precise, fast, and interfaces with hardware pretty easily.
<Agiofws> and how simple ?
<h-edge> lasse: intel i915...
<carutsu> ok, let me see
<sc4ttrbrain> levander: for me its as simple as adding repo and apt-get
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: But none of that is what a beginning programmer is really interested in.
<rapid> Agiofws, Are they both up and running?
<lasse> h-edge, i know nothing about intel. sorry
<carutsu> should i add that: (	ModeLine "1280x800_60.00" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828)
<levander> sc4ttrbrain: and, it came right up?
<GaiaX11> arrenlex: Lame is a command line or a program?
<arrenlex> GaiaX11: Yes.
<h-edge> lasse: Ok, thanks anyway :)
<sc4ttrbrain> levander: i use it everyday,even now ;D
<LjL> GaiaX11: a command line program.
<arrenlex> GaiaX11: That is, a command line program.
<mike> Now all I need to know is how to zoom out of my 3d desktop
<Timeline> arrenlex: My friend will probably need something that can run in windows
<levander> sc4ttrbrain: but, what improvements are they making in feisty that that's supposed to be the big release for it?
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: I'd go for perl or python as a starting language, myself.
<arrenlex> Timeline: lame can run on windows. In the command line.
<LjL> GaiaX11: if you want a GUI program, then why get one that converts to WAV? just get ones that can directly burn audio CDs from MP3s
<agent> is there a terminal calculator that is included in ubuntu by default?
<n2diy_> mike, try ctrl+ -
<mx-> perl is the hardest language I know
<Timeline> Ok thanks arrenlex
<arrenlex> agent: expr 1 + 1
<mx-> and I know quite a few
<mx-> :P
<levander> agent: i think it's called gcalc
<engla> agent: there is bc I think?
<sc4ttrbrain> levander: sorry,dunno about feisty development, but sure it will be stabil enough when feisty come
<hueblur> ### I have a machine that doesn't have a CD on it, its one of those ultraportable dealios.  So, I went to my roomy's machine, installed ubuntu from the livecd to the USB HD, and - plugged that HD into my laptop.  It boots.  I rsync'd the system files to hda1, updated grub and fstab with the right UUID's but its not booting.  It hangs on the splash, "waiting for root filesystem"  clearly, I have done something wrong.  I don't even CARE
<hueblur> about using the same system installed to the USB.  Is it possible to install to HDA while booted to the USB system?  just - start fresh?
<mike> nothing
<arrenlex> agent:  echo "1 + 1" | bc for a better one
<GaiaX11> arrenlex: LjL . Which ones? K3b for example?
<agent> levander: gcalc is a gnome calculator (and its not called gcal but some other name)
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: Eh, it has its hard spots.  Passing a file pointer to a function is a headache, but most of the things I do tend to be string processing.
<agent> arrenlex and engla thank you for the bc suggestion
<humblerodent> LjL: in case you're wondering, I'm making a DVD with dvdauthor, and I want it to be able to go to the menu when "Next" is pressed on the last chapter.  But that doesn't work, so I need like a one-second "Please wait" type of screen to go in between the video and the menu call.
<LjL> GaiaX11: yeah, i know that K3b and arson do it. but i'm sure there are Gnome programs that do it as well... gnomebaker perhaps
<engla> agent: but it's kind of hard to work with and you have to run "bc -l" to even get float division (else you get integer division)
<levander> hueblur: you can put an iso image on the USB HD, and mount it using the "loop" device
<phlite> hi, apt-get is timing out for me, any ideas guys?
<levander> hueblur: actually, i'm not sure how that would work...
<agent> arrenlex: expr may actually work ;P
<GaiaX11> LjL: I will see. Thx.
<levander> hueblur: you can mount it, but i'm not sure where you would mount it...
<jvai> hey every1, is glabels the best app for making business cards?
<agent> engla: yeah, thank you
<phlite> i try to do: sudo apt-get install xmms, times out, also sudo apt-get upgrade times out :( mirror prob?
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: Ah, if you've got experience, just go with what you know.  That'll be the easiest regardless.
<arrenlex> agent: Remember to escape your multiplication so bash doesn't glob it.
<hueblur> I'm in ubuntu - surely, there has to be a way to install it to the HD.
<cablesm102> phlite, I'd just try again later.
<phlite> hasn't worked in 2 days
<hueblur> maybe some hd install script somewheres.
<agent> arrenlex: good tip, thank you!
<age6racer> hey all... quick one... How do I 'sudo cp' a whole directory and it's subdirectories?
<levander> hueblur: look in /etc/fstab and grub's menu.lst, i beet menu.lst is pointing at the wrong root partition
<arrenlex> age6racer: cp -r <dir> <dir2>
<phlite> age6racer: cp -R src dest
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: Though I have been contemplating picking up python.  From what I hear, it actually resembles MOO a fair bit, and that's where I started programming.
<mnoir> age6racer: man cp
<hueblur> levender - I took great pain to find the right UUID.
<age6racer> arrenlex: thanks
<green_earz> phlite: apt-get update  then apt-get install xmms
<phlite> green_earz: apt-get update times out
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: And if you've never heard of the MOO programming language...  I'm not surprised in the least.
<shwag> what should I change in /etc/sshd so that my server doesnt log me out ?
<cdavis> when i turn on arp poisoning I can no longer send traffic from gateway to victim machine.  I enabled ip_forward, do I have to do somethign else?
<levander> hueblur: shouldn't have been great pain, should have just been "vol_id <device name>", is that what you did?
<arrenlex> FunnyMan3595: I used to have a cow that programmed in that.
<hueblur> yes
<n2diy_> Hueblur, I've encounterd permission problems using USB drives, you might want to tar your stuff before storing it on the USB drive, and then untar it on the target box.
<arrenlex> FunnyMan3595: She wrote her own milking subsystem from scratch.
<phlite> weird
<phlite> now it works
<hueblur> I used rsync to move the system files.
<age6racer> and how do I delete? sorry I know this is basic stuff  :)
<phlite> apt-get update worked now, guess there server was unavail for a bit , thx
<humblerodent> LjL: this is insane....I get stupid errors from both programs
<LjL> humblerodent: apt-cache show qdvdauthor, it's interesting to see the dependencies. don't bother to try installing it though, especially if you don't have Qt - here it segfaults
<hueblur> Is there some way I can prep hda to do a netinstall?
<FunnyMan3595> arrenlex: *chuckles*  It is actually a "real" language, at least in the sense of "existing".  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOO_(programming_language)
<humblerodent> kipi-plugins says: /usr/bin/images2mpg: line 372: 1s: value too great for base (error token is "1s")
<humblerodent> o_O
<humblerodent> LjL: I know it.  I've tried persistently to use qdvdauthor.
<hueblur> how can I prep hda to do a netinstall from within a USB booted system?
<humblerodent> but I had to put up with one too many crashes, and I'm done with it.
<hueblur> i don't even CARE about migrating the USB installed system
<hueblur> I just want ubuntu on my harddrive.
<humblerodent> oh....
<humblerodent> I get it now....the manual page said "duration" not "duration in seconds" and the examples provided said "10s" and "1s"
<humblerodent> so I used 1s
<humblerodent> but it turns out 1 actually makes it work
<humblerodent> =P
<humblerodent> lovely
<Phuzion> Is there a way to set transparency on windows in gnome?
<trurl> Hi. does anyone know how to play .mov (quicktime) files within firefox (edgy standard install)?
<cablesm102> trurl, try the mplayer mozilla extension
<humblerodent> trurl: Automatix may set that up for you, but I'm not sure
<arrenlex> !mozilla-mplayer | trurl
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<humblerodent> I disagree....
<humblerodent> I use it every time I install a new version of Ubuntu
<cablesm102> !WorksForMe cablesm102
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WorksForMe cablesm102 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !worksforme
<humblerodent> it is a beautiful tool
<humblerodent> for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cablesm102> !WorksForMe
<apokryphos> humblerodent: please do not suggest it in this channel
<trurl> thx @all
<hueblur> automatix? was that for me?
<cablesm102> trurl, hold on
<trurl> ill stick with mozilla-mplayer then
<humblerodent> apokryphos: apologies
<cablesm102> sometimes mplayer-plugin won't work when totem is installed
<cablesm102> i mean totem-mozilla
<trurl> automatix doesnt sound like something i need
<cablesm102> trurl, you definitely don't
<apokryphos> trurl: if you want a broken system, yeah.
<javier> sup
<cablesm102> trurl, if you have problems with mozilla-mplayer, try removing totem-mozilla
* trurl is afk for synaptics, i'll report ;)
<cablesm102> Question: Is EasyUbuntu as bad as Automatix?
<arrenlex> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<hueblur> How do I prep hda1 for a netinstall?
<n2diy_> Speaking of broken, I tried to load the plugins for Firefox, and they hosed my box, has this happened to others?
<arrenlex> "Use at your own risk" < " , and often fails and breaks systems. We strongly discourage its use"
<arrenlex> So I'm guessing no?
<Manatux> Alguien habla espanol?
<jrib> !es | Manatux
<ubotu> Manatux: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<arrenlex> !es | Manatux
<humblerodent> I'm getting about ready to just type the mpeg file out myself
<arrenlex> Aw!
<arrenlex> *loses*
<humblerodent> X_X
<jrib> too slow!
<Manatux> ok thanks
<humblerodent> this shouldn't be that difficult....I've done WAY more complex stuff than this in much less time, especially on Linux....
<calm> i'm trying to print some lecture slides, so that there are 4 slides to 1 page, like this: http://elegant.stanford.edu/likethis.png
<FunnyMan3595> humblerodent: Reminds me of trying to get midi files working.  ><
<calm> this is surprisingly hard to do
<LjL> humblerodent: i'm having bad luck with the various tools as well... look, i know this sounds quite stupid, however... what about you take some desktop recording software (such as istanbul, records to Theora, but oh well), and run it while having the image you need in full-screen?
<arrenlex> calm: Surprisingly hard to do using what program?
<user__> Hi all
<humblerodent> FunnyMan3595: for real.
<FunnyMan3595> !hi | user__
<ubotu> user__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<humblerodent> LjL: at this point, it sounds remarkably intelligent
<novo> ssorry about that
<mx-> no one greeted me
<humblerodent> I will try that.
<jrib> mx-: greets
<mx-> its because im white isn't it?
<trurl> if i mark totem-mozilla for complete removal, synaptic wants to remove 'ubuntu-desktop'....gnaaa! <g>
<mx-> its a race thing
<mx-> I knew it
<phlite> anyone know how i could disable my laptop sleep switch?
<FunnyMan3595> mx-: Actually, you look teal to me...
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | trurl
<ubotu> trurl: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<phlite> for when you close the lid?
<arrenlex> mx-: You're red here.
<mx-> lol
<arrenlex> mx-: Actually, I would say magenta.
<novo> How do I unset my channel using iwconfig?
<trurl> ubotu: oic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mx-> what is that pink?
<mx-> don't make me pink :(
<arrenlex> mx-: That is darker than pink but lighter than red.
<calm> arrenlex: argh. nevermind. i figured it out...
<arrenlex> mx-: But don't you want to be pretty? ;)
<FunnyMan3595> !ubotu | trurl
<ubotu> trurl: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arrenlex> calm: Alright, good to hear.
<mx-> haha
<calm> arrenlex: it works using evince
<humblerodent> LjL: the irony is that if I could find an Ubuntu-compatible package that provides the damned "mpeg2encode" command, I'd be all set, lol
<arrenlex> calm: What format was the presentation in?
<calm> arrenlex: i tried acrobat, and i also tried "lp" from the command line
<trurl> FunnyMan3595: bots are also person who deserve a thank you ;)
<calm> arrenlex: pdf
<trurl> s/person/persons
<jrib> humblerodent: mpeg2enc good enough?
<FunnyMan3595> !thanks | trurl
<ubotu> trurl: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<novo> Anyone know how to unset my channel for my wireless card using iwconfig?  I set it to a secific channel and now I want it to be unset.
* FunnyMan3595 grins wildly at trurl.
<dope_> does anyone use connection-manager and have WPA working?  I'm having some issues.  Might won't connect at all.  my wireless card is called rausb0 instead of wlan0 is that a prob?
<trurl> FunnyMan3595: has this thing an answer for everything?
<LjL> humblerodent: i succeeded
<FunnyMan3595> !kitchensink
<LjL> humblerodent: the command is "mpeg2end", and it's provided by mpegtools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kitchensink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyMan3595> trurl: Apparently not.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell humblerodent about apt-file | humblerodent, see the private message from Ubotu
<arrenlex> trurl: As we have learned to our detriment, it does not know how to respond when asked for either the cure for cancer or the meaning of life. = /
<LjL> humblerodent: jpeg2yuv -I p -f 25 -j inputimage.jpg | mpeg2enc -o test.mpg             although 1) inputimage.jpg must have an even size  2) you must interrupt (ctrl+c) mpeg2enc manually when you've reached the number of frames you want
<LjL> humblerodent: (although i suppose the -n option, or something, would relieve you from that, i just haven't tried)
<trurl> arrenlex: but, as everybody knows, the answer to the latter is '42'
<trurl> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> Is there a way to set transparency on windows in gnome?
<FunnyMan3595> trurl: Yeah, someone should put that into him.
<calm> arrenlex: the only thing is: the "page orientation" option for printing from evince seems a bit broken. if i try page orientation: "landscape" and layout: "4 pages to 1", my printer (an HP deskjet 6540) just starts loading a page, and then freezes
<trurl> darn ;)
<arrenlex> trurl: If ubuntu does not say it's 42, then it cannot be.
<jvai> lol
<jvai> smh
<dope_> does anyone use connection-manager and have WPA working?  I'm having some issues.  Might won't connect at all.  my wireless card is called rausb0 instead of wlan0 is that a prob?
<arrenlex> calm: Don't use evince, sorry. It does not offer sufficient printing options. kpdf is ahead of it by leaps and bounds.
<trurl> arrenlex: we just ask the wrong question...
<calm> arrenlex: hmm... i'll look in to that
<arrenlex> calm: If you don't run kde then you'll have to install like a thousand libraries to use it; don't bother.
<Toma-> anyone know how to take a screenshot to include videocard devices? i cant get a pic with the tvtime window in it :(
<humblerodent> oh dude that command did it
<humblerodent> thanks =D
<Catshrimp> Anyone using an ati graphics card?
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: I am. Problems?
* FunnyMan3595 raises his hand at Catshrimp.
<humblerodent> I feel n00bish for not knowing about apt-file.
<calm> arrenlex: too late, already installing =D
<humblerodent> anyway, that one worked, so thank you very much, I appreciate it =)
<Catshrimp> I can't get glxinfo | grep -i opengl to show that I have the correct driver installed
* FunnyMan3595 looks at his hand and notices that it looks uncomfortably like a Nazi salute.  ><
<sorroww> is there a frontend for wine?
<sorroww> or a gui
* FunnyMan3595 stuffs it in his pocket, blushing.
<arrenlex> sorroww: A gui for doing what?
<Catshrimp> I've run both "sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx" and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<LjL> humblerodent: wasn't needed in that case anyway, since mpeg2enc was already install by mjpegtools which was installed by all those slideshow programs you tried and probably dvdauthor ;)
<kitche> sorroww: no since wine is only used to start the .exe program
<Catshrimp> But glxinfo still shows that the mesa driver is being used
<trurl> Okay, all i get is 'Totem could not play 'fd://0'' when i try to view a .mov via plugin, whats wrong?
<bruenig> sorroww, there is no need for one, just wine "/path/to/executable" and go. Wine is merely an compatability layer. It doesn't really actively do anything worthy of a frontend
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: What card?
<humblerodent> I'm sure I already had mjpegtools anyway.  I do a lot of media stuff.
<Catshrimp> x1400 radeon mobility
<sorroww> alright
<humblerodent> which adds even more insult to the fact that I didn't know how to do this.
<humblerodent> =P
<LjL> sorroww, what is it that you need to do?
<sorroww> something that runs the occisaional exe
<sorroww> a gui would jsut have bene cool
<humblerodent> ah....I should have known there is jpeg2yuv, lol xD
<LjL> sorroww, here i can just click on the exe i think... but then i'm on KDE
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: Please pastebin the output of: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | grep -v "#"
<humblerodent> there is png2yuv too.
<shwag> so phpmyadmin setup generate  /var/lib/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php  do I move this to /etc/phpmyadmin/ ?
<LjL> sorroww: perhaps installing the "binfmt-support" package (and making sure your exe files are +x...) would help. not really sure though
<jvai> gn ppl... ty
<arrenlex> LjL: No. That's not what it's for. You have to define an association.
<LjL> arrenlex: doesn't it come with some defaults?
<arrenlex> LjL: The reason they open for you is because you have konqueror set to open exe in wine, same as you have it set to open htm in firefox or whatever.
<arrenlex> LjL: It might on KDE; it's very good about things like that. In Gnome? No idea.
<LjL> arrenlex: ok, wouldn't something very much like that be doable on Gnome still?
<arrenlex> LjL: Definitely. Nautilus options.
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/277278
<sorroww> meh
<sorroww> i can live without it
<LjL> sorroww: then see what arrenlex said. dig in your nautilus options and associate .exe files with wine
<sorroww> lol im so used to command lines though
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: xorg.conf shows that it should be using the fglrx.  But if it is, why wouldn't it render the ati information upon "glxinfo | grep -i opengl" ?
<AntiNinja> penis
<trurl> I've installed 'mozilla-mplayer', removed 'totem-mozilla. restarted firefox but i cant view .movs on a page. All i get is "Totem could not play 'fd://0'" as an error. Can someone help?
<sorroww> but is there anyway to format my windows partition?
<LjL> sorroww: uhm... if you're used to commands line, then why do you want this in the first place? :P
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: and "glxinfo | grep ender" ?
<sciboy> Hey guys, what am i missing that's causing this? http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/17/helpsb3.jpg
<LjL> sorroww: ...?
<sorroww> just to see what its like
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.64.145.146]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: GLX_ATI_render_texture && OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"
<arrenlex> It's so cool when ops are actually here. :D
<Phuzion> !handbrak
<Phuzion> !handbrake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about handbrak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about handbrake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: Could you pastebin "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" please?
<sciboy> Anyone have any ideas? =|
<LjL> Phuzion, no playing with the bot please
<Catshrimp> arrenlex sure, one minute
<Gigaamd> whats up peeps.  Can  anyone help a newbie here?
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: Also, "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" would help
<Phuzion> It was a typo, and I was trying to see if it had any info, chill
<arrenlex> Gigaamd: That's what we're here for!
<LjL> !helpme | Gigaamd
<ubotu> Gigaamd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Catshrimp> arrenlex, what would be a quick visual editor to install?
<LjL> Phuzion: you can do that in a private query with the bot
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: in gnome? Gedit.
<Phuzion> ok
<LjL> !bot | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: first *nix desktop and not sure about all the apps.  arrenlex, I'm running fluxbox
<humblerodent> wtf....720x480 is NTSC DVD res....isn't it?
<masse|applying> quick question...after installing linux, i ahd to reinstall windows on my toehr partition, and now it doesnt give me teh option to boot back into linux...
<masse|applying> i'm a nub
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: I think gedit probably. I dunno.
<pablasso> how can i know if my MoBo supports SATA I (1.5GB) or SATA II (3GB), i can't seem anything related at /proc and its not specified at the vendor site
<humblerodent> masse|applying: you should have done windows first
<Gigaamd> I need to know how to install firefox using mozilla not the apt or terminal.  I did search and cannot get an honest way of doing it.  I am using kubuntu 6.10.  I like kubuntu.
<humblerodent> because you see
<phlite> hi, having issue mounting samba volume in ubuntu, i'm trying: sudo mount -t smbfs //comp/share /var/mp3
<arrenlex> !grub | masse|applying
<LjL> Ubotu, tell masse|applying about grub | masse|applying, see the private message from Ubotu
<humblerodent> Microshaft installs a bootloader which bypasses any other OSes and goes straight to windows.
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: I'll let ya know soon as I get it pastebinned
<ubotu> masse|applying: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sorroww> how do i format a partition with fdisk
<pablasso> man fdisk
<pablasso> o wait
<LjL> sorroww: fdisk edits the partition table, it doesn't format
<trurl> Anyone? No idea? help! ;)
<pablasso> no formatting with fdisk
<LjL> sorroww: you need mkfs to format
<sorroww> oh ok
<masse|applying> so i need to put grub on a flopppy then
<Gigaamd> use qt paritition!!
<arrenlex> masse|applying: You want the first link =P
<masse|applying> or reinstall ubuntu..not like i did much to change it anyway
<masse|applying> you guys rock
<humblerodent> LjL: would you have any idea why my mpg would look fine, but then the resulting DVD data would look all scrambled up on the screen?
<LjL> masse|applying, i'm not sure about the specifics, but i think you can do it with just the Ubuntu CD and no need for a floppy. i guess that page has more information though
<Gigaamd> anyone live in the tampabay area that could train a newbie??
<arrenlex> humblerodent: Do you have ntsc\pal settings correct?
<LjL> humblerodent: scrambled like what? perhaps you have the wrong interlacing set in that command? (i used progressive, i.e. no interlacing)
<humblerodent> yeah, I would think you'd be able to boot the CD up and re-install GRUB.
<jlgutier01> hello
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jlgutier01> tks
<humblerodent> arrenlex: yeah, it's NTSC; I used mplex -f 8 to make the final mpeg that I used
<zappa420> hi ya.  got a wierd problem.  I'm trying  to do phone support for a friend I converted to Ubuntu Edgy.  Everythings been fine so far.  Her networking is down and ifconfig isn't showing an IP.  So I'm trying to haver her sudo ifdown/ifup eth1 or ./etc/init.d/networking restart but the commands arent being found when she uses sudo.  the commands are there if she doesnt use sudo but then ofcourse they don;t work.  any ideas?
<sorroww> how do i get mkfs?
<jlgutier01> sorry_
<LjL> sorroww: it's a standard command. you have it. type "man mkfs"
<sorroww> oh
<humblerodent> LjL: it's scrambled almost like it used rows for columns and vice versa, ya know?  lol.  Like the pixels are all goofy looking.
<phlite> fuck, ubuntu doesn't come with smbfs support? whats easiest way to get around not rebuilding the kernel with support?  how do they plan on mounting samba shares?
<humblerodent> LjL: and I wouldn't really know how to change the interlacing....
<LjL> humblerodent: hmm, i dunno
<arrenlex> !language | phlite
<green_earz> pablasso: the app hwinfo may give you more info about what the board can do sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<ubotu> phlite: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language | phlite
<Toma-> !samba
<arrenlex> *wins*
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<LjL> Ubotu, tell phlite about samba | phlite, see the private message from Ubotu
<Gigaamd> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> phlite: cifs perhaps, since smbfs is obsoleted since an age
<pablasso> green_earz: thanks ill give it a try
<carutsu> I'm back guys, jeje, well I've downladed the right driver for my card from intel's page, can anyone tell me how to install it?
<green_earz> np
<phlite> LjL: hmm trying to mount a samba share tho
<carutsu> it says is Linux's driver even is on a zipped tar
<ryanakca> what package provides X includes? I'm searching threw the output of apt-cache search x includes... can't find anything usefull... :(
<arrenlex> ryanakca: xlibs-dev
<ryanakca> arrenlex: ah, thanks :D
<trurl> I'm getting "Totem could not play 'fd://0'" as an error when i try to watch a .mov within firefox. What can i do?
<LjL> phlite: "mount -t cifs". if that fails, install the "smbfs" package
<mame_runner> Hey guys (or gals) does anyone here remember in the Barnes and nobles bookstores there used to be two columns one on either side as you walked into the music section? Well since your the best comp geeks I know of can anyone tell me what the electronics are for?
<ZenMasterJG> hey all, i'm having a bit of a problem w/ swap. Swapon has recently decided to start failing with the error "swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/<16 bytes of gibberish>: invalid argument."
<ryanakca> arrenlex: heh, no wonder I didn't find it... apt-cache didn't output it
<Gigaamd> I need to know how to install firefox using mozilla not the apt or terminal.  I did search and cannot get an honest way of doing it.  I am using kubuntu 6.10.  I like kubuntu.
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/277289 && http://pastebin.ca/277295
<ZenMasterJG> which i don't get, becuase the UUID matches that in /etc/fstab, which matches the pointer in /dev/disk/by-uuid to the swap partition
<carutsu> I need to know how to install a driver, anyone?
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: also, you can safely ignore the errors regarding the tablet pc stuff.  I just haven't removed that information from the config file yet since I've been worrying about getting the opengl thing fixed.
<humblerodent> LjL: I lied.  it doesn't look like the pixels are scrambled around....some turned magenta
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: I know, don't worry.
<humblerodent> and the writing is green, which is the inverse of magenta....don't know if that's relevant
<sc4ttrbrain> Gigaamd: u just download firefox from site ,untar it, ./firefox
<Gigaamd> how do i untar it sc4tterbrain?
<Gigaamd> where do i put the folder???
<Gigaamd> after i untar it??
<engla> Gigaamd: right-click on it
<Gigaamd> ok then what after i untar it?
<zappa420> anyone know why I can't get commands to work when using sudo.  ex: sudo ifdown  = command not found  but just ifdown is recognized
<Quagmire> Giggity
<kamui> wait
<LjL> humblerodent: make a new image with magenta pixels
* LjL ducks
<engla> Gigaamd: you could put it anywhere if it's just the static firefox build
<humblerodent> LjL: lol....I'll have to figure out exactly which ones got inverted lol
<Gigaamd> anywhere huh?? ok
<engla> zappa420: aliases and user PATH changes are not picked up by the root user
<carutsu> I need to know how to install a driver, anyone?
<LjL> zappa420: shouldn't happen... you mean "ifdown" is recognized while you're a normal user (not root)?
<Gigaamd> engla:  then how do i install firefox after it is untar?
<Catshrimp> zappa420: you should just run "sudo ifdown ethx" sub ethx for whatever
<LjL> engla: but ifdown is a standard command that should definitely be in root's path
<Catshrimp> zappa420: no = sign
<humblerodent> LjL: and it does actually look a bit scrambled, almost like an Alpha version of a "motion blur" plugin.
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: Where did you get these fglrx drivers?
<engla> LjL: Yeah, I didn't know it was a standard command. But still, a PATH that is wrong could be a lead
<javaJake> My battery says 0%, but I know it isn't. What's up?
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: from the repository (universal I think)
<LjL> engla: i guess so
<mike> javajake, I have the same issue.
<sc4ttrbrain> Gigaamd: oops sry,been out,ff dont need to be installed if u just want to use it as static build
<cablesm102> carutsu, what sort of driver?
<engla> Gigaamd: I don't know what you have. If it's the source package, it's complicated and you use the terminal. If it is a static build you can put it anywhere you like
<javaJake> mike: no kidding
<Quagmire> Giggity
<carutsu> a video driver
<zappa420> LjL:  yeah its recognized as a normal user but not when using sudo
<mike> I think ubuntu has trouble recognizing a battery's power level
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: yep, universe repository
<mike> I don't think there's a cure
<Gigaamd> what is a static build??
<cablesm102> carutsu, which one?
<javaJake> mike: heh, too bad. Maybe there's a good app that does...?
<LjL> zappa420: try "sudo -i", then "ifdown", then "exit", is it recognized there?
<Gigaamd> No i download the file for linux.
<sc4ttrbrain> Gigaamd: when u download from mozilla site,likely u ll get static build
<carutsu> er Intel mobile 915gm
<mike> Lemme see
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: I don't know. Everything looks fine to me. The error message is in your xorg log, starting at 693, but I don't understand what exactly is broken. = / Maybe google it? Sorry.
<humblerodent> Gigaamd: you have to have pretty specific requirements to run a static build, but at the same time it's all compiled and ready to run.
<carutsu> i downloaded from intel
<Catshrimp> arrenlex: no problem, thanks for guiding me at least :D
<Gigaamd> oh ok.  thank guys.  <TRYING TO BREAK THE MS ADDICTION>
<javaJake> Gosh, this is REALLY aggrivating
<humblerodent> at least, I'm pretty sure that's close enough to what it is, lol.
<LjL> humblerodent: hmm, "man mpeg2enc", it lists options to encode to DVD-specific mpeg flavors, perhaps that might do the trick
<cablesm102> carutsu, I don't know how to install it, but it might be a better idea to look in the repositories first before downloading straight from the source.
<humblerodent> I just use debs for most things.
<humblerodent> LjL: hm....okay.
<carutsu> let me see
<zappa420> LjL:  lemmie call my friend and see if it does.  thx  I'll let you know   this is such a wierd error
<sith_man> I'm having problems with GRUB...error 21. I have Windows XP on my primary drive, storage space and Ubuntu on my secondary drive. i just installed ubuntu....and now i cant get onto windows. im on the live cd right now. v6.06 dapper drake.
<Quagmire> Giggity
<mike> Damn, I found nothing.
<sc4ttrbrain> carutsu: isnt there a readme or sumthin ?
<cablesm102> carutsu, you probably have to activate the Multiverse repository
<arrenlex> sith_man: Grub does not start at all?
<carutsu> let me see, ok, wait a little
<sith_man> it says loading. then error 21
<sith_man> loads bios, then starts loading grub, then it says error 21
<mx-> do people make money off ubuntu?
<arrenlex> sith_man: You're in liveCD? Can I give you instructions such as "mount your ubuntu partition to some folder and chroot into it" or do you need to be more specific?
<mike> Not much.
<cablesm102> carutsu, i found something else. I remember you had a resolution problem, there's a package here called 915resolution for modifying the resolution on intel 915 devices
<syntaxx> what is the shortcut keys to go to the next virtual desktop in KDE?
<carutsu> great idea, i found something promising
<carutsu> yea!
<mike> mx-, probably by just selling cds
<carutsu> taht's what i found
<carutsu> letme see
<sith_man> arrenlex: how would i mount the ubuntu partition
<Quagmire> Giggity
<bruenig> syntaxx, I would imaging #kubuntu could give a quick answer
<bruenig> s/imaging/imagine
<carutsu> anf its only 133kb, what else could i have asked for!?
<sith_man> arrenlex: im on liveCD now. thats the only way i can do anything.
<syntaxx> bruenig: no ones answering
<arrenlex> sith_man: Do you know what the device name of that partition is?
<MasterLexx> does ubuntu support more hardware than suse or others?
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+left/right ?
<cablesm102> carutsu, read the description, because it has some important informaiton
<rapid> MasterLexx, probably out of the box.
<LjL> zappa420: if it doesn't work, do "sudo -i" again, and "echo $PATH". i guess there'll be something missing from there. in that case, "grep SUPATH /etc/login.defs"... check if the ifdown path (/sbin) is listed
<carutsu> ok
<sith_man> arrenlex: hdb2
<mx-> mike i don't understand how so many people spend so much time on something and don't make a dime
<mx-> don't they have jobs?
<zv> rapid: yeah it supports a whole lot out of the box
<MasterLexx> rapid, why are different packages provided for xubuntu than for kubuntu?
<mx-> and why don't they charge at all
<mx-> minus for cd's
<carutsu> would you mind opening a new window
<mike> You know.
<arrenlex> sith_man: "sudo mkdir /target && sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /target && sudo chroot /target"
<carutsu> its too fast
<MasterLexx> i meant for online download of programms
<mike> I think that's the spirit of linux and open source.
<arrenlex> sith_man: that's all one big command between the quotes.
<mike> It's like a charity really.
<sith_man> arrenlex:  ok
<sc4ttrbrain> mx-: u can make web hosting server ,then here comes money
<Pelo> mx-,  they do it as a hobby or because they need something for themselves and then they share it
<rapid> MasterLexx, kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses a different manager, different packages obviously
<mx-> so wait wait
<mx-> guys hold on
<Jeffm515> failed to start X server ...
<mx-> people actually use linux as their primary OS?
<sith_man> arrenlex: it now says root@ubuntu:/# rectangle thing
<arrenlex> mx-: I do.
<mx-> :0
<Pelo> mx-,  sure
<sc4ttrbrain> mx-: yup, i do
<Jeffm515> yup
<MasterLexx> okay, i am a newbie, but shouldnt software for xfce also run on kde?
<rapid> yes.
<engla> mx-: you are kidding? it was invented for that purpose
<Gigaamd> can anyone tell me the difference between gnome and kde???  Just give it to me leyman terms.
<sith_man> arrenlex: nvm, thats the blinking cursor. lol
<arrenlex> mx-: Haven't seen Windows for more than ten minutes at a time for two years now.
<mx-> That's just hard to believe
<engla> mx-: and it's been used by companies, isps, servers, banks etc since 90's
<Pelo> mx-,  Im one app away from ditching xp alltgether,  I only boot it occasionnaly now
<MasterLexx> so why can i get amule on xubuntu for download, but not on kubuntu?
<mx-> how do you game?
<rapid> Gigaamd, 2 differnt guis. both are cool
<arrenlex> mx-: I don't. =P
<mx-> :(
<mx-> i'm sorry arrenlex
<mx-> I really am
<sc4ttrbrain> mx-: im not gamer
<Pelo> mx-,  not every computer use it a gamer
<Psykovsky> is there any way to delete some characters from a string in shell script?
<Jeffm515> failed to start X server ... help...:)
<arrenlex> mx-: I didn't have 3d acceleration on Linux for two years and I only noticed it because I couldn't run the screensaver I wanted.
<Gigaamd> rapid.  Which is better and easier to use???  kde??
<Pelo> not every computer user is a gamer
<rapid> Jeffm515, lol
<mx-> second most things done on pc's is gaming according to stats
<mx-> browsing being #1
<jrib> Psykovsky: yes
<arrenlex> sith_man: Good. Please pastebin the output of "fdisk -l"
<Jeffm515> no.. I'm serious...
<rapid> Jeffm515, so am I.
<Jeffm515> lol
<Phuzion> mx-:  Who provided these statistics?
<Jeffm515> nice...
<sith_man> arrenlex: and that means?
<mx-> microsoft
<Psykovsky> jrib: Any hint please?
<mx-> thats why vista is a gamers os
<jrib> Psykovsky: try sed, but there are more ways
<engla> mx-: move to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat-like topics
<Pelo> mx-,  if you want games for linux  you might like this  http://techgage.com/article/top_10_free_linux_games
<Jeffm515> 82845G/GL
<rapid> Gigaamd, I like KDE.. you can try both I think at www.nomachine.com
<arrenlex> sith_man: That means run the command "fdisk -l" and then copy and paste this output to the pastebin website, and paste the link it gives you to this channel.
<arrenlex> !pastebin | sith_man
<ubotu> sith_man: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jeffm515> I dunno how to set it up...
<mx-> do you run older hardware?
<Psykovsky> jrib thanks, I'll try that...
<Gigaamd> thanks rapid
<MasterLexx> mx, i heard of cedega, this let's you play some win games in linux
<sc4ttrbrain> mx-: google nexuiz ;D
<arrenlex> mx-: Me? No, my computer's pretty good.
<mx-> heh
<mx-> no hardware trouble?
<Jeffm515> any ideas on which server to run in X Server?
<javaJake> Anyone know of a fix that gets the battery meter working?
<mx-> if gaming is supported on linux like windows might switch over
<mx-> linux is a nice community
<LjL> !offtopic | mx-
<ubotu> mx-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jeffm515> we play wel with others..
<dope_> does anyone use connection-manager and have WPA working?  I'm having some issues.  Might won't connect at all.  my wireless card is called rausb0 instead of wlan0 is that a prob?
<Jeffm515> well*
<mx-> my questions were related
<MasterLexx> mx, eg. the transgaming database shows nwn and nfs mw as playable under linux with cedega
<mx-> to hardware
<sith_man> arrenlex: what is the fdisk -|   ? and what output should i see?
<arrenlex> sithman: it's an l. an ell.
<sith_man> ok
<sith_man> arrenlex: cannot open /proc/partitions
<mx-> Ok well "the mans" trying to supress our completely related discussion, so i'll leave it at that
<cratel> how hard would it be to set up two independent screens driven by two different video cards?
<mx-> thanks for the answers
<arrenlex> sith_man: Ah. "mount /proc" first then.
<linuxgoober> im considering running linux for about a week without a GUI to teach me the Linux commands better, can someone tell me how practical this is
<LjL> linuxgoober: depends on what you need to do with your computer
<arrenlex> linuxgoober: Not practical. Better just look through a bash tutorial for things you need.
<rapid> linuxgoober, 1 week only?
<cratel> yeah like maybe no video editing, for example...
<linuxgoober> basically programmign, email, basic web browsing, etc
<bruenig> linuxboy, ctrl + alt + f1, will take you to a console if you just want to deal with that
<Gigaamd> ok i downloaded firefox and untar it.  Now how to bring up the browser or what do i do???  please help
<linuxgoober> but I'll always be pushing ctrl alt f7
<rapid> Gigaamd, run a make install
<LjL> linuxgoober: should work. for web browsing there's links2, and mail clients abound i think
<arrenlex> Gigaamd: Why not use firefox from the repositories?
<sith_man> arrenlex: after i mounted /proc and used the fdisk -l command, nothing happens
<pablasso> theres any way to send a message while invisible on a msn account?
<pablasso> err on gaim
<linuxgoober> so do you think it would be a good idea?
<mx-> I like gaim, am using it right now
<mx-> ;)
<rapid> linuxgoober, you can use a console and X at the same time
<sc4ttrbrain> Gigaamd: tar xvzf package.name then cd firefox then ./firefox
<bruenig> Gigaamd, after you have untarred, it all you need to do is run the firefox script inside of the directory
<LjL> linuxgoober: that's not what i said... i don't know, i'm not sure, i'm on a graphical interface but i find myself using the CLI half of the time
<green_earz> linuxgoober: i would say use a terminal for your desktop for your learning of the command line
<arrenlex> sith_man: What about "sudo fdisk -l"? A wild guess.
<Gigaamd> where is the script??
<linuxgoober> i want to only use a terminal so i won't be tempted to switch back
<rapid> Gigaamd, cd into your firefox directory.. it should be in there
<bruenig> Gigaamd, in the untarred directory, the directory called firefox I believe
<green_earz> linuxgoober: from a desktop
<cratel> linuxgoober: just use your computer and if it leds you to the command line, great. But I don't get the point of learning the command line just to learn it and I say just open a terminal window when you need...
<linuxgoober> yeah
<sith_man> arrenlex: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
* arrenlex agrees with LjL; reaches for konsole more often than konqueror now.
<LjL> linuxgoober, perhaps i could suggest this instead: when you don't immediately know of a way to do something from your GUI, instead of looking up how it's done in the GUI, open a shell and look up how it's done in a shell.
<linuxgoober> ok
<Gigaamd> how do i make install?
<sc4ttrbrain> Gigaamd: should be a README !
<cratel> linuxgoober: I agree with LjL
<rapid> lol
<Gigaamd> ok
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Gigaamd about firefox | Gigaamd, see the private message from Ubotu
<arrenlex> sith_man: That's very odd. Could you please pastebin the commands you've run so far?
<sith_man> yes
<linuxgoober> ok, sounds good... i know how to do basic things, but would like to learn to do things better because its usually mor eefficient
<bruenig> Gigaamd, there is no install, you simple run the firefox script in the directory.
<bruenig> Gigaamd, although I would be interested to know why you aren't using the firefox in the repository
<sc4ttrbrain> Gigaamd: ./firefox inside the directory
<linuxgoober> or create a link to kmenu with kmenuedit
<sith_man> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36747/    <is that what ur lookin for?
<LjL> linuxgoober: you could also try and use common CLI programs that many people use even though they're in a GUI... like, dunno, irssi for an IRC client. or vi/emacs for text editing. or mutt (or whatever the free equivalent is) for mail. but honestly, i don't do that (well, aside from using nano as a text editor most of the time)
<humblerodent> hm....I added an extra "-f 8" to the mpeg2enc process as well as the mplex process
<humblerodent> and I think that did it =D
<humblerodent> I'm going to burn it to a real DVD and try it out
<linuxgoober> ok thx LjL
<arrenlex> sith_man: Yes. That's very odd...
<arrenlex> sith_man: What happens if you run "cat /proc/partitions"?
<Gigaamd> bruenig, i just want to do something different without using repository.  I want to learn different dynamics of linux.  I am trying to break the MS addiction.
<cratel> 2 monitors and 2 video cards: a big deal or pretty easy to set up?
<cryptid> How do i install compiz themes??? on my ubuntu dapper???
<bruenig> Gigaamd, well precompiled firefox is not really much. Now compiling a program from source....
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cryptid about compiz | cryptid, see the private message from Ubotu
<sith_man> arrenlex: root@ubuntu:/# cat/proc/partitions
<sith_man> bash: cat/proc/partitions: No such file or directory
<Gigaamd> how do i do that bruenig???
<arrenlex> Gigaamd: Untarring a tarball and running a script isn't really very hard, or common. Compile something from source.
<sith_man> whoops
<bruenig> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<arrenlex> sith_man: space between cat and /proc
<cratel> if you love to compile from the source, just use Gentoo
<sith_man> arrenlex: pastebin the output?
<Gigaamd> thanks bruenig.  how do i do that using gui?
<arrenlex> sith_man: Yes.
<bruenig> Gigaamd, you don't
<Gigaamd> just
<Gigaamd> just !compile?
<sith_man> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36748/
<bruenig> Gigaamd, no sorry, I was trying to trigger that factoid
<nativity^> hi
<cablesm102> no, !compile was a command to ubotu (a bot) to tell you what to do.
<bruenig> !compile | Gigaamd
<ubotu> Gigaamd: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Gigaamd> oh ok
<arrenlex> sith_man: What's on your primary hard drive? Windows?
<cablesm102> Gigaamd, the repositories are the best way to go. And you pretty much can't compile without using the command line.
<sith_man> arrenlex: yes, windows XP sp2
<nativity^> is it possible to stop firefox from automatically loading and running videos when I visit certain webpages?
<arrenlex> sith_man: Okay. Run "update-grub"
<Gigaamd> ok cables.  Well how do i update my software when i use the repositories???
<arrenlex> sith_man: You don't have to pastebin the output unless there's an error. Just tell me when it's done.
<Gigaamd> just firefox or openoffice???
<cablesm102> it updates automatically
<arrenlex> Gigaamd: apt-get update
<bruenig> nativity^, you can use one of those extensions that allows you to remove objects from pages, assuming you visit those pages often
<arrenlex> Gigaamd: And then apt-get upgrade
<cablesm102> Gigaamd, the repos will distribute all updates.
<nativity^> bruenig: what?
<sith_man> arrenlex: how to update grub? in the terminal? and in what dir?
<bruenig> nativity^, something like Nuke Anything Enhanced
<arrenlex> sith_man: Run that command in the terminal, anywhere.
<nativity^> bruenig: its ok! I found soltuon! turn off javascript for the site
<cablesm102> Gigaamd, if it doesn't have an update you want, at least look for a .deb file with the version you want.
<bruenig> nativity^, install that extension
<sith_man> arrenlex: its done
<Gigaamd> oh ok.  thanks cables.  how will i know if there is an update??  how do i find a .deb file???
<der0b> umm, ok. I need a way to may import a self signed certificate.  I run an ftp server that requires SSL and I either get annoying errors about the cert or some programs (seveas GFTP for instanace) bail completely.  any ideas how I can do this?
<cablesm102> Gigaamd, when a package is updated, the OS will prompt you.
<arrenlex> sith_man: Okay, now run "grub-install /dev/hda"
<cablesm102> Gigaamd, you will see a bubble in the top right of your screen prompting you to install the update. Sorta like Windows Update, but works for every program on your computer
<sith_man> arrenlex: /dev/hda: Not found or not a block
<arrenlex> sith_man: Actually, run "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" and pastebin it, please.
<cryptid> LjL: I Have understood how to install and succeded in it but i found compix themes on gnome-look and dont know how o install them  please help me out
<Gigaamd> oh ok.
<cablesm102> Gigaamd, most sites distributing linux programs will offer a .deb version, which is pre-compiled for Debian or Ubuntu
<cablesm102> But the repos are the most reliable way
<LjL> cryptid: i haven't the slightest idea, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Gigaamd> ok thanks cables
<bruenig> Gigaamd, 99 times out of 100 the program will be in the repos or the site you are getting it from will have a deb which is just a double click installation. But knowing how to compile is nice
<sith_man> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36749/
<Gigaamd> yes i want to learn how to compile
<aleka> -I have finally decided to try AIGLX and beryl and been reading a lot of Howtos and Wikis.. I have an Intel graqphics card and the out put I get from "lspci | grep VGA" is Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) Most forums refer to intel drivers as i810 or i915, What kind do I have>
<cablesm102> !compile | Gigaamd
<ubotu> Gigaamd: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jeffm515> anyone an xorg genius?
<kitche> aleka: check your xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<cablesm102> Jeffm515, depends. What's your problem?
<Jeffm515> I need the cmd to re-run xorg conf
<rapid> Jeffm515, don't need a genius for that, xorgconfig
<Jeffm515> lol
<arrenlex> Jeffm515: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jeffm515> smarter then me. :-P
<Jeffm515> thank
<ActivE> Is there a media play that will stream over a samba network?
<cablesm102> ActivE, there's no such thing as a "samba network"
<cablesm102> samba is a protocol. As long as two computers can communicate via IP, you can stream something over it
<LjL> ActivE: VLC can stream over a network
<Jeffm515> any ideas for which driver to use for an intel 82845G/GL
<arrenlex> sith_man: Something's not quite right about your system and I don't like it. Can you open a new bash session (don't close the old one) and run "sudo fdisk -l" there?
<ActivE> i know this
<ActivE> but it was a lazy way of writing the question
<cablesm102> Samba only matters for filesharing, printing
<green_earz> aleka: try "lspci -v | grep VGA"  will give you some more info
<kitche> Jeffm515: probably i810
<aleka> kitche: what section should I look under?
<LjL> ActivE: well, what you meant was an IP network
<der0b> aleka: you could also perform an "lsmod" and look for i810 or i915
<LjL> ActivE: at least i suppose. anyway, look at VLC
<sith_man> arrenlex: yes, it shows output. pastebin?
<Jeffm515> kitche: use framebuffer?
<arrenlex> sith_man: Please.
<kitche> aleka: the device section
<cratel> I can't get the external monitor working on my MacBookPro running dapper. Aticonfig --initial=dual-head isn't working.
<ActivE> I mean stream a video from a windows network
<aleka> der0b: lsmod|grep 915
<aleka> tsdev                   9152  0
<aleka> i915                   21632  2
<aleka> drm                    74644  3 i915
<cablesm102> ActivE, it's not a windows network
<cablesm102> it's an IP network
<sith_man> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36750/
<cablesm102> samba is just a file-sharing protocol
<nativity^> bruenig: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/722/
<sc4ttrbrain> !pastebin | aleka
<ubotu> aleka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ActivE> Ok from a computer running a windows Xp operating system.
<der0b> aleka: so you should be able to run it, can't vouch for the performance, but you should be OK
<cablesm102> ActivE, VLC.
<cablesm102> like everyone else has said.
<ActivE> Ive tried that.
<Rupie> y do u need 2 compile somethings in ubuntu? ive never had to compile stuff on windows but people are talking about compliling. y is it necessary sometimes?
<Phuzion> how do I look at memory usage in terminal?
<ActivE> It doesnt seem to recognise a path like smb://server/file
<cablesm102> Rupie, I have no idea why he wanted to compile stuff
<rapid> Phuzion, top
<Phuzion> rapid, thanks
<bruenig> nativity^, yeah that is one of the most popular extensions. I have no real need to use it. And since my webpage viewings vary so widely it is not like I can just configure for all the websites I visit.
<kitche> Rupie: in ubuntu you don't have to compile anything
<cablesm102> ActivE, do you want streaming or are you just opening a samba file?
<rapid> Rupie: every program I have installed has been compiled almost :)
<green_earz> Phuzion: free -m
<ActivE> steaming of an avi file for example
<cablesm102> ActivE, do you mean opening a shared file?
<rapid> Rupie, though you shouldn't have to do this, unless you can't find the binaries for what you want.
<aleka> xorg.conf has the same info listed as the lspci output
<arrenlex> sith_man: Your liveCD detects your partitions fine... why doesn't your system? = /
<nativity^> bruenig: you can still visit the websites
<sith_man> arrenlex: beats me
<nativity^> bruenig: what are scripts exactly that can run of websites that this addon helps stop?
<bruenig> nativity^, right but stuff is disabled
<aleka> der0b: so I should assume I have the i920?
<loki505> im tryin to get my wifi mx workin for my psp and i cant seem to get it working
<loki505> im using edgy
<rapid> loki505, lol
<ActivE> When im in windows i can browse the windows shares of other pcs on my network and play a movie as if it was on my computer. On linux i am forced to copy the file to my pc to play it.
<loki505> and im a noob
<loki505> big noob
<sith_man> arrenlex: is there a way for me to be able to get back to windows? at all?
<rapid> loki505, psp = play station portable?
<bruenig> nativity^, nothing that really matters to linux generally. So I don't worry myself with it. They are targeted the windows users not me.
<loki505> yea
<cablesm102> ActivE, that's because the media player doesn't support Gnome's network sharing system
<loki505> i checked the forums
<cablesm102> you will have to mount the Samba share as a drive
<loki505> but its too confusing
<rapid> loki505, i still don't know what edgy is
<cablesm102> ActivE, I'll send you a link to some instructions. The samba share will show up as a drive, like /media/sambashare
<loki505> i was wonderin if there is a easier way to get wifi working with my wifi macx
<arrenlex> sith_man: Yes... but if I were you I would try reinstalling ubuntu first, because something about the installation got botched.
<loki505> edgy is updated ubuntu
<ActivE> thankyou <cablesm102>
<loki505> 6.10
<nativity^> bruenig: ok
<rapid> loki505, running on your psp, have fuin.
<arrenlex> sith_man: You could follow the instructions in the second link of !grub to make a grub floppy or something which you can use to boot, I guess.
<arrenlex> !grub
<dope_> my wireless is rausb0 instead of wlan0 and wpa won't work
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nativity^> bruenig: but i installed it and video.google.com still loads videos automatically!  Any solution?
<loki505> no on my computer
<dope_> my wireless is rausb0 instead of wlan0 and wpa won't work
<loki505> i cant get my wifi max working on my computer with is running ubuntu
<rapid> loki505, Oh, you want to be able to access the net from your psp
<cablesm102> ActivE, for future reference, you're not referring to streaming. It's just that programs have to support Gnome's networking system. Your media player doesn't and I don't know what does. So you will just make the samba share appear as a regular folder to the media player through these instructions.
<loki505> yea
<bruenig> nativity^, for google video, you could use flashblock, but that is a bit extreme
<sith_man> arrenlex: ok, i will try the floppy. will it at least let me get to windows? cuz its really important that i get back to windows.
<cablesm102> loki505, I'd think that that was a network problem, nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<rapid> loki505, you will have to setup your card as a access point or obtain a router
<arrenlex> sith_man: Oh, I guess I should explain the error. xD It means that your computer can't find the grub files on the hard drive, so it can't load.
<nativity^> bruenig: ok
<cablesm102> ActivE, here you go:
<zappa420> LjL: my friend had to split before I got back to her.  so I'll try the things you suggested tomorrow.  Thanks for the help.  ALso thanks Catshrimp and engla and anyone whot thought bout my problem.
<cablesm102> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28shares%29%7C%28Windows%29
<ActivE> I see, what would be a more appropriate term to streaming?
<cablesm102> ActivE, "opening a media file" would work.
<loki505> how do i do that i got comcast  an rca box that they gave me and wifi max thats all i got
<friedtofu> question: how do i share files between two computers that run linux? (file share... :/) (they're on the same network, or at least i think they are... connected via the same router)
<rapid> Active: you can just mount the drive and play the file?
<loki505> imma big NOOB
<sith_man> arrenlex: also, i was reading in the forums, could my prob be that ubuntu is on the secondary drive?
<cablesm102> rapid, that's what the instructions will help him do.
<rapid> friedtofu, samba maybe.
<aleka> One question I had posted on the forums and I don't think I had explained myself as precisely as I should have. I broke my PS2 connection extension for my keyboard and plugged the USB wire right into a USB port, now my BIOS can not read my keyboard on reboot and I can not choose between OS es in grub, rather than just watch it go to the default one
<rapid> cablesm102, too easy :)
<arrenlex> sith_man: It's possible that it caused complications, but it's definitely possible to do and I don't see anything in what you pasted that indicates you ran afoul of such a configuration. It should work.
<cablesm102> rapid, I don't think I get the joke, but :) anyway :)
<friedtofu> rapid, after i install samba, it should be easy? (ok, i'll try now..)
<goomie> What program would i use to connect to devices through the com port?
<MightyVince> I have a problem with ubuntu, is there someone who can help me out?
<rapid> goomie, minicom
<cablesm102> wait, friedtofu, is this between 2 linux systems?
<arrenlex> !ask | MightyVince
<ubotu> MightyVince: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<friedtofu> cablesm102: yeah
<deep> MightyVince, alot of people here will try to. :)
<cablesm102> friedtofu, you don't need samba for that. Samba's for sharing with Windows boxes
<friedtofu> (they're connectedo n the same router)
<friedtofu> ah
<justin_> Is anyone good with "Cedega" ?
<friedtofu> so how do i share between two linux boxes?
<rapid> ftp/ssh
<rapid> shrug
<Music_Shuffle1> !nfs | friedtofu
<ubotu> friedtofu: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ActivE> well whatever the case may be, its not the same process involved in playing a video from a hard disc as it is playing it from the hard disc on another pc over an ethernet network. However i guess the way unix handles files in streams makes it a very similar process?
<cablesm102> friedtofu, right click on the folder and click share folder
<MightyVince> okay so emm... Ubuntu is slow since ehh.. a few days ago
<sith_man> arrenlex: ok, thank you very much for your help. i really appreciate it. if i get it workin, i will be sure to come back and tell you. even if i dont get it workin, i'll be back to complain some more. lol. i've g2g now. got school :\
<ahaller> friedtofu, another simple way is gshare.
<dope_> 5
<cablesm102> ActivE, it's the exact same process
<humblerodent> you also COULD do SMB if you wanted to....right?
<loki505> i have no idea if its a network problem or not  can somebody please help me i wanna get net on my psp
<arrenlex> sith_man: I have to go, unfortunately. Sorry... but good luck.
<cablesm102> humblerodent, sure. But there wolud be no point.
<rapid> loki505, I told you what you have to do
<MightyVince> I managed to understand that the network was the problem since when I unplug the network cable all is okay
<humblerodent> right.
<friedtofu> (whoa.. thanks! :) .... downloading files now...)
<loki505> how do i do that
<rapid> loki505, Does your ubuntu box have internet? are you on it now?
<arrenlex> Hey, can xen be used like qemu\vmware?
<green_earz> friedtofu: or look up nfs   network file share
<MightyVince> but I tried to uninstall or desactivate whatever that is related to networking that could've created a problem
<ActivE> Well its not the same process underneath but i guess what you mean is that process is transparent to the media player.
<tlouden> Hello, I'm looking for some help with using a parallel port.  I keep getting the error:
<tlouden> ioctl PPCLAIM: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<tlouden> Failed to claim ppdev.
<cablesm102> ActivE, it's the same process. It's just accessing a different disk.
<loki505> ubuntu box???
<friedtofu> hm..... gshare....
<loki505> what you mean
<MightyVince> and its still really slow... like it takes bout 10 mins to start and bout 1 min to start Firefox or whatever other program
<loki505> u mean my comcast box
<cablesm102> loki505, what are you doing here?
<ActivE> Over an ethernet network.
<richiefrich> arrenlex Xen the new virtual app ?
<loki505> if so yea
<MightyVince> so someone know how I could fix that?
<arrenlex> richiefrich: Yes.
<loki505> im looking for help to get my wifi max workin for my psp
<loki505> pleaystation portable
<graham_100> #airsnort
<richiefrich> arrenlex from what i read and things yes
<cablesm102> loki505, do you use Ubuntu?
<wade24> can anyone here help me with a hard drive question?
<arrenlex> richiefrich: Is that mostly a guess or do you know for sure? xD
<graham_100> !airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<loki505> yea 6.10
<loki505> edgy
<cablesm102> loki505, do you have a wireless router?
<rapid> loki505, you need a access point! or your card to run as a access point
<arrenlex> richiefrich: In particular to run Windows in an emulated environment.
<richiefrich> arrenlex  it is built directly into the kernel ..  not a guess,  it's what i read
<graham_100> can anybody tell me how to use airsnort???
<rapid> graham_100, the docs can
<richiefrich> arrenlex yes you can do that
<zappa420> Aleka: did u try putting the keyboard in different usb ports
<youser> anyone in here use frostwire, limewire, or gtk gnutella?
<loki505> no its wifi max it connects via usb enabling me to gain access on my psp
<graham_100> richiefrich where do i find the documents??
<carutsu> I'm back
<loki505> but i cant get it to run on my ubuntu
<richiefrich> graham_100 ?
<zappa420> youser: ive used frostwire
<MightyVince> ermm so anyone can help me? maybe on private chat cuz there's way too many ppl talking there and asking questions o.o
<cablesm102> loki505, if there are no drivers for it, there's no way to get it working
<graham_100> richiefich for airsnort on using the app ?
<rapid> loki505, well google for wifi max usb ubuntu
<richiefrich> graham_100  for what Xen ?
<carutsu> Cablesm102
<youser> i tried but it wouldnt connect although i even had the right java
<loki505> i got the wifi max disk and the linux drivers r on there but i dont know how to install them
<richiefrich> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/index.html   <-- home page
<aleka> zappa420: the keyboard works in the port it is in right now, hence typing... but on reboot... it beeps continuously... I haven't tried switching the ports thou
<rapid> loki505, theres no documentation?
<carutsu> i dont know what of everything we did work, but noy its 1280x800
<richiefrich> http://xen.sourceforge.net  <-- toolkit
<carutsu> *now
<richiefrich> http://xen.sourceforge.net   <-- virtual machine
<loki505> not to my knolege
<richiefrich> graham_100 them ??
<cablesm102> loki505, what's the file extension for the driver?
<loki505> looked everywhere
<loki505> imma compleate NOOB
<loki505> dont know
<cablesm102> loki505, is it a .sh?
<rapid> loki505, look
<richiefrich> loki505 do this
<youser> limewire sucks balls
<ozoneco> can any *nix distro use CVS? any that cant?
<richiefrich> loki505   file  <name of fiel >
<graham_100> richiefrich nope the docs for the app airsnort (802.11 wireless sniffer
<richiefrich> loki505  whats the output?
<sc4ttrbrain> MightyVince: we need more info to help u :(
<youser> anyone see the southpark episode where it was all about world of warcraft?
<richiefrich> graham_100 and i was helping you??   you lost me sir.. i was on an Xen question :0\
<loki505> loki505@loki505-desktop:~$ file <name of fiel>
<loki505> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<cablesm102> !offtopic | youser
<ubotu> youser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zappa420> aleka: thats wierd.  you might have to get a PS2 keyboard to change the BIOS so it has USB support turned on.  or you might be able to find a program that will let u change the bios from within linux.
<loki505> thats what i got
<loki505> loki505@loki505-desktop:~$ file <name of fiel>
<loki505> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<youser> lol
<graham_100> richiefrich never mind lol :0
<richiefrich> loki505 the name of the file itself
<loki505> what file
<richiefrich> loki505 like this  ->  file  foo
<gravyfoo> I'm using KDE with Edgy and would like to disable the screensaver (or powersaving) -- seems to go to sleep and not wake up, or when it does, its extremely sluggish and only a x reboot helps.
<richiefrich> file  start
<MightyVince> like? I have Ubuntu Edgy x86 installed, SATA HDD, Athlon 64 4000+, Dual Channel 1GB RAM
<richiefrich> loki505 whatever file you dont know what it is
<MightyVince> but I don't think its hardware related cuz my friend had the same problem the same evening
<aleka> alrgihty.. thanks for the info zappa420
<sc4ttrbrain> MightyVince: like is there is any error?
<loki505> nevermind u guys r confusing me more makin brain hurt ill find help elseware
<loki505> good day
<arrenlex> xD
<MightyVince> no there's not, its just realllllly slow
<cablesm102> loki505, I'm pming you
<richiefrich> graham_100 just repeat me your  question please the  driver for a wifi card?
<richiefrich> graham_100 and it isk modelk number?  name is ?
<MightyVince> I know its network-related and that its not my network card since my friend doesn't have the same one and have the same problem
<MightyVince> and it just happened like that when I rebooted
<graham_100> richiefrich i have a program called "airsnort" a wireless sniffer app! i need some instructions as to how to use it as i cannot find any
<richiefrich> graham_100    like kismet
<richiefrich> http://airsnort.shmoo.com/  <-- homr  page
<richiefrich> graham_100 ^^
<graham_100> richiefrich kind of yeah (i have kismet *wireshark*
<MightyVince> well it happened after my computer crashed but since my friend's computer didn't crashed when it happened I guess its not the source of the problem
<MightyVince> so I know what is not the source of the problem now I need to know what is XD
<richiefrich> graham_100   kismet is different them wireshark.. i think you know that :)   .. bur thats there home page --> http://airsnort.shmoo.com/
<graham_100> richiefrich thanx :)
<cablesm102> MightyVince, do you have a backup from before?
<dope> can anyone help me get wpa workin?  wep works right now
<cablesm102> MightyVince, is your CPU usage high?
<richiefrich> graham_100 np i dont see any instructions just a FAQ --> http://airsnort.shmoo.com/faq.html
<MightyVince> err no
<MightyVince> mmm is there a way to check?
<phisquare> bum
<MightyVince> like to check which app takes how much of the CPU?
<cablesm102> MightyVince, right click on a panel, and add system monitor. Then click it.
<cablesm102> yep
<dope> nobody knows wpa?
<MightyVince> k I'll check that wait a min
<humblerodent> LjL: now my DVD is even more problematic than before....
<cablesm102> MightyVince, actually
<humblerodent> I'm thinking of just leaving it with the minor flaw
<whyameye> how do you change bootup parameters when booting from LILO?
<humblerodent> =P
<cablesm102> just go to system>administration>system monitor
<richiefrich> dope wpa_supplicant  is the app you need
<cablesm102> MightyVince, then just sort by CPU usage and you'll see if anythings hogging stuff.
<dope> i got it
<dope> richiefrich, and i got wpa_gui
<richiefrich> whyameye you cant iirc
<MightyVince> CPU : 0% Usage
<richiefrich> dope then i have a guide for you
<cablesm102> MightyVince, how 'bout memory?
<dope> well my wireless is called rausb0 instead of wlan0
<carutsu> i installed beryl and didnt configure tge xgl, is there anything wrong about that/
<carutsu> ?
<richiefrich> dope you have the same linksys I do ?
<richiefrich> dope the usb one?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell carutsu about xgl | carutsu, see the private message from Ubotu
<dope> ralink i think?
<cablesm102> MightyVince, I also have another idea. Add another panel item, the CPU scaling monitor
<carutsu> thx
<dope> i use the rt73 driver
<dope> i think they're similar if not the same thing
<whyameye> richiefrich: so if I changed something in my xorg.conf file and Gnome crashes now then how am I supposed to fix?
<richiefrich> dope  WUSB54GC  ??
<cablesm102> whyamey, hopefully you made a backup
<dope> whatever came with a averatec 2730
<dope> how can i check?
<MightyVince> CPU scaling monitor is unsuported
<richiefrich> whyameye in console
<MightyVince> but it says 100%....
<cablesm102> whyameye, then you can do a sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<richiefrich> dope  lsusb OR lspci
<cablesm102> MightyVince, I have no idea
<cablesm102> sorry
<MightyVince> and memory is at bout 20% abd there's some peaks at 100% some time
<richiefrich> dope then tell me the link for the linksys
<MightyVince> okay well ty anyways =/
<richiefrich> dope  is a  gentoo doc but all the same just a few config fileshttp://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4
<richiefrich> dope  is a  gentoo doc but all the same just a few config files   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4
<dope> ok leme see here
<whyameye> richiefrich: how can I get to the console? the machine crashes hard.  No keys work after the crash at all.
<richiefrich> whyameye what do you mean jyuo cant get to console ?
<richiefrich> whyameye X fails then it drops you to console
<whyameye> richiefrich: when Gnome tries to load the machine becomes completely unresponsive. COMPLETELY. It does NOT drop me to the console.
<whyameye> it's dead.
<richiefrich> whyameye s o gdm is failing?
<richiefrich> whyameye you boot right into X?
<whyameye> richiefrich: trying to get dual head to work. I tried two different drivers one for each head. I guess it was a stupid thing to try
<richiefrich> whyameye not at all i love my tripes :)
<richiefrich> triples*
<whyameye> richiefrich: don't most installs boot right into x?
<whyameye> runlevel2 = gdm
<whyameye> anyway, it's solvable. Just boot from a LiveCD. But it's annoying.
<richiefrich> whyameye boot into a liveCD mount your HDD and  edit xorg.conf
<Heojaua> Hey guys, i kinda have a weird problem on Ubuntu Edgy 6.10... when i plug my RJ45 cable into my network card and i boot ubuntu is slow as hell...but if i dont plug the cable in it goes well anyone got an idea ? =o..help would be veryy appriciated
<richiefrich> whyameye and next time  use Xnest..  it loads X inside your currently running X
<carutsu> does anyone know how to configure sound cards?
<richiefrich> whyameye that way you can test
<carutsu> somehow it got messed up
<carutsu> it worked fine
<dope> i don't really understand this tut
<dope> richiefrich, i don't have a /etc/conf.d/net file
<richiefrich> carutsu reinstall the driver.. i dont think you have to configure it either ubuntu recognize=s it or it doesnt
<whyameye> richiefrich: okay that is a good tip. Thank you.
<evilghost> I'm working on doing ToS/QoS traffic shaping with tc qdisc/htb and need someone to attempt to saturate my bandwidth on residential DSL against Apache2, anyone with a downstream greater than 300kbps want to help me out?  I'd be very appreciate.
<richiefrich> dope  of  but you do have a network file  someplace
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: It's trying to configure the networking during boot time, and for some reason is having trouble doing so.  Does your connection take a long time to acquire an address for usually?
<richiefrich> whyameye the cmd to runj it then is like so -->  startx -- /usr/bin/Xnest :#   <-- where the # is  a real number like  :2  :4
<dope> i might
<Heojaua> no its goes well
<dope> but i don't know
<carutsu> it recognized it
<richiefrich> dope you have configs just look around in /etc :)
<Heojaua> it was doing well then suddenly when i rebooted it was uber slow
<carutsu> how do i reinstall it?
<richiefrich> carutsu apt-get
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: What was doing well?
<Heojaua> its not only slow on bootup but its slow into the OS when i start an application
<richiefrich> carutsu or they to reconfig it
<Heojaua> my Ubuntu/connection
<carutsu> ok, but how? or where?
<richiefrich> whyameye you get that cmd ?
<GK> hello all - I am looking for ubuntu full version ( Source and extras ) - where can I find them
<Heojaua> ex: when i start Amarok it takes 5 mins to start....
<bruenig> GK, you want to iso?
<richiefrich> GK ubuntu homepage
<bruenig> the*
<GK> what I have is only single CD desktop verion
<GK> yes
<Megaqwerty> is it possible to run my windows partition in a VM?
<GK> I am looking for iso images
<bruenig> GK, yeah the single cd desktop version is the whole thing essentially
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: So it's not just your boot time, it's all performance that's affected?
<carutsu> apt-get only? can't be synaptic?
<Heojaua> yeah totally
<bruenig> GK, you can get a dvd iso, or if perhaps other isos like the alternative iso or server iso
<GK> hmmm .. I need to install a development system
<richiefrich> carutsu yes what ever you like to use
<evilghost> Megaqwerty:  No, you'll need to convert it first using something like p2v (Vmware) or Ghost, etc.
<Crescendo> What is the recommended java install for Ubuntu? How do I change it from whatever it is that I have
<GK> I do not need dvd iso .. b'se I don't have DVD writer
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: Have you checked your processes to see what's bogging it down?
<richiefrich> Crescendo sun java
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-bin
<GK> what is alternative iso
<Megaqwerty> evilghost: what do you mean convert it? Would I lose all of the files already on there? I'm confused.
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | GK
<ubotu> GK: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<bruenig> GK, it is the textual installer instead of graphical
<Crescendo> Alright, and how do I set it as the default Java?
<ianp> hey all
<Crowley1027> hola everyone.
<Heojaua> my CPU is not doing anything i mean its at 0% usage
<ianp> Crescendo: "default java" in what sense?
<bruenig> !hi | Crowley1027
<ubotu> Crowley1027: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Heojaua> Ram is at 20% average
<Crowley1027> :)
<GK> bruenig - ok
<Crescendo> In the sense that all java applications on the machine run using that runtime?
<GK> the point is I have been using redhat flavour till now ..
<evilghost> Megaqwery:  No, you wouldn't lose anything but there are some caveats to it, such as having to define your "Computer" as a "Standard Computer" and a "Standard IDE Controller" in Windows Device Manager prior to taking an image of it.
<GK> it comes with 3 cd's
<GK> where I get every thing to setup my development system
<bruenig> GK, well if you need more stuff, you can always use the repos to get it, what sort of stuff do you want?
<borat> Hey, guys, im using XGL, and all of a sudden it seems like my priorities on my right click have been changed, because when i right click, it is shaded over by another box instead of being the prominant box.
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: That's very very odd
<ianp> I have a question. I finally got Beryl going on Edgy. but if I use it, my Java app shows as grey.. if i switch back to normal metacity, everything is ok. any known issues with Java (or any) apps having drawing issues in Beryl?
<Crowley1027> is the full ubuntu install just one CD?
<bruenig> borat, #ubuntu-xgl
<GK> including compilers and all extra softwares
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: Checked forums for anyone else having the same thing happen?
<bruenig> ianp, #ubuntu-xgl
<Heojaua> found nothing
<ianp> bruenig: ok
<Heojaua> i googled it for 3 days now
<bruenig> Crowley1027, yes
<richiefrich> cirkit ^_^
<cirkit> does anyone know why emerge does not work in ubuntu?
<Heojaua> found nothing
<cirkit> i installed it after someone told me ubuntu is like gentoo
<evilghost> cirkit:  Because it's not Gentoo?
<bruenig> GK, sudo apt-get install build-essentiall will install all the compilers and make and all that good stuff
<jrib> ubotu: tell cirkit about synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: Tried the mailing list?
<jrib> ubotu: tell cirkit about apt-get
<GK> oh .. ok
<Heojaua> !
<Crowley1027> is the full ubuntu install just one CD?
<Crescendo> How do I set my default java?
<jrib> !multijava | Crescendo
<GK> thanks bruenig
<ubotu> Crescendo: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Heojaua> ill check it out brb
<bruenig> Crowley1027, yes
<tonyyarusso> Crowley1027: Depends what you mean by that
<Crowley1027> very nice.
<Megaqwerty> evilghost: ^^
<GK> can I get some document where I can make my own linux flavour based on ubuntu
<Crowley1027> um, as compared to a SuSe 10.2 5-CD install
<GK> I mean my own distro
<HappyHolliday> Hello...I am new to Ubuntu... Can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem... I can't change in from 640x480
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cirkit> can I use apt-get to install emerge?
<bruenig> cirkit, there is no emerge. Use apt-get to install your stuff
<kitche> cirkit: no emerge should not be installed on ubuntu it's bad
<cirkit> oh
<evilghost> cirkit:  Why do you want to use emerge?  No, emerge is for Gentoo for portage/etc....
<Heojaua> yeah i activated it but...lol does have something with my problem ?
<tonyyarusso> Crowley1027: Then yes.  You can do the installation process from one CD.  (The total amount of software available in the repos is like 30 GB)
<cirkit> ok is ubuntu secure?
<evilghost> HappyHolliday: What kind of video card to you have?
<evilghost> cirkit:  Dude, are you trolling?
<cirkit> what?
<cirkit> im coming from windows
<cirkit> don't know to much linux
<chrisjw> hi, i don't know if anyone can help me, I've just installed python 2.4.4 because apparently there are security bugs
<HappyHolliday> geforce
<bruenig> cirkit, you talk of gentoo a lot
<tonyyarusso> cirkit: Compared to windows, absolutely.
<evilghost> cirkit:  I'm confused on what makes Gentoo more secure than Ubuntu/etc, and the questions about emerge.
<Crowley1027> its like...the basic stuff needed to run ubuntu is on one CD, and the net installs whatever else is needed?
<chrisjw> when I run gedit, I now get the error:
<Megaqwerty> evilghost: will you please answer my question? ^^^^
<chrisjw> ** (gedit:16690): WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<chrisjw> Traceback (most recent call last):
<chrisjw>   File "/usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/modelines.py", line 20, in ?
<chrisjw>     import gedit
<chrisjw> ImportError: No module named gedi
<Megaqwerty> !paste |chrisjw
<whyameye> richiefrich: okay I just saw the cmd. So I type /usr/bin/Xnest inside a console inside a Gnome session?
<ubotu> chrisjw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<evilghost> Megaqwerty: Sorry, I missed it, what was your question again?  I thought I answered the last one.
<jrib> chrisjw: use the python in the repositories
<richiefrich> whyameye yes just like i did you need the :#
<chrisjw> I couldn't find 2.4.4
<cirkit> hi richiefrich
<richiefrich> whyameye make that a real number :3 :1
<cirkit> richiefrich, do you use ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> cirkit: 'sudo' is one nice thing security wise, along with intelligent defaults, in addition to the built-in !firewall.  Beyond that, you can lock it down even more if you wish.
<Megaqwerty> evilghost: "what do you mean convert it? Would I lose all of the files already on there? I'm confused."
<richiefrich> cirkit no sir i like to help
<cirkit> tonyyarusso, oh ok thank you...I will research about it.
<evilghost> Megaqwerty: Oh, I answered you..., let me repost.
<cirkit> richiefrich, you like to help how?
<evilghost> Megaqwerty:  No, you'll need to convert it first using something like p2v (Vmware) or Ghost, etc.
<Crowley1027> hahahaha.....megaqwerty
<Crowley1027> nice name
<richiefrich> cirkit answer question that i know :P
<tonyyarusso> Crowley1027: Yep.  Although many many things are included right off the bat (internet, email, word processor, etc)
<jrib> chrisjw: 2.4.4 isn't in the repositories
<Megaqwerty> oh, whoops, it was lost up above
<obgynot> I'm trying to set up sound on ubuntu 6.10 on a old laptop, fujitsu lifebook... any ideas?
<Heojaua> Tonyyarusso - I activated mail but does it have something to do with the problem ? =o
<richiefrich> cirkit i just cant point you  to an ubunutu config file
<Megaqwerty> Crowley1027: what is your implication?
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: dunno
<Crowley1027> its a creative but simple name.
<cirkit> richiefrich, dude...how much do you charge for assistance?
<Heojaua> Tonyy - how i do to deactivate it ?
<GK> Can any one help me to get some document to create my own distro based on Ubuntu
<GK> Can any one help me to get some document to create my own distro based on Ubuntu
<GK> Can any one help me to get some document to create my own distro based on Ubuntu
<chrisjw> so, hrm
<jrib> !repeat | GK
<bruenig> wow
<GK> sorry
<ubotu> GK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Crowley1027> !repeat | GK
<chrisjw> ubuntu 6.06 can't use 2.44?
<Crowley1027> ooh, oops...
<GK> some issue ... here
<whyameye> richiefrich: ok. Well I'm finally back to where I started i.e. it will load up and the 2nd screen is blank. So I'll try now...
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: Checking e-mail you mean?
<GK> sorry for repeate
<richiefrich> whyameye ok :)
<jrib> chrisjw: what is the security issue exactly?
<Crowley1027> GK, you don't want to make your own distro if you don't know how to do that.
<TiG4> *** If I have one hard drive with multiple partitions, what do I add to fstab in order to mount the other partitions? ***
<chrisjw> a unicode parsing bug
<Crowley1027> you want to go through allllllllllllll that trouble?
<GK> hey it is all about learning
<Heojaua> tonyy well to uninstall this or something..to clear it up....linux was going fine before i do some stuff in it -_-
<boltozaurus> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Crowley1027> its all about learning a lot.
<chrisjw> It recommends that 2.4.3 should be updated to 2.4.4
<jrib> chrisjw: what is "it"?
<lupine_85> GK: just mirror the repository and make any changes that you want. et voila, your own distro
<Crowley1027> !security
<bruenig> TiG4, you have to add the drives to the fstab, generally just follow the formatting of the other drives in fstab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crowley1027> lol.
<chrisjw> python.org
<richiefrich> GK http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD
* FunnyMan3595 laughs at ubotu.
<Megaqwerty> evilghost: "No, you wouldn't lose anything but there are some caveats to it, such as having to define your "Computer" as a "Standard Computer" and a "Standard IDE Controller" in Windows Device Manager prior to taking an image of it."
<Megaqwerty> Could you point me towards a tutorial?
<richiefrich> GK thats the best i can sdo base it off that
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: I'm sorry, I really don't understand what you're asking now.
<kitche> GK: looks up debian from scratch it's in the ubuntu repos also
<Generic> c
<TiG4> bruenig, How do I know the location (i.e. hdd1 hda1) of the partition?
<richiefrich> GK  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch
<Crowley1027> LAAA LAAA
<Heojaua> tony - humm like howto disable UbuntuMailing Services ?
<richiefrich> GK that one is better
<Crowley1027> !caps | Crowley1027
<ubotu> Crowley1027: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Crowley1027> :)
<cirkit> richiefrich, are you a leet hacker?
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: You mean you have a mail server running or what?
<bruenig> TiG4, do sudo fdisk -l, then figure it out, should be pretty easy, look at the sizes and how big you rememer making them
<richiefrich> cirkit o.O no
<cirkit> richiefrich, ok thanks for talking to me today...im gonna go get stoned
<Crowley1027> is richiefrich a 1337 h4x0r???!?!?!?!?!?11111//?!!?!11/?!1
<GK> ok thanks - will do some research
<Heojaua> tony - no i installed the mail feature of Ubuntu ...ya know ?
<richiefrich> cirkit lol
<Crowley1027> 0r 1s h3 4 n00b11111!!!?1/1
<Megaqwerty> evilghost: ?? ^^^^
<richiefrich> Crowley1027 dotn believe all the hype :)
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: Internal system mail with 'mailx'?
<TiG4> bruenig, gread thanks
<Crowley1027> its overrated.
<Crowley1027> define: hack
<Heojaua> tony - i guess
<Crowley1027> !define hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define hack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* Crowley1027 laughs at ubotu
<Crowley1027> kk sorry
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: Well, if you want to remove that you'd just uninstall that package.
<Music_Shuffle1> tonyyarusso, who?
<tonyyarusso> Music_Shuffle1: Heojaua
<Heojaua> tony- ughh i still dont understand why my ubuntu goes uberslow when i plug my rj45 cable into my network card...lol i think its something that eats all the juice or trying to aplicate somethin
<tonyyarusso> Music_Shuffle1: Changed something, and now everything is really slow - not sure exactly what
<Crowley1027> ughh
<Music_Shuffle1> tonyyarusso, he installed Evolution.
<cirkit> evilghost, any reason why you did a /whois on me?
<tonyyarusso> Music_Shuffle1: Evo's default though, wait
<Music_Shuffle1> I'm pretty sure that's what he means...mail client...Gnome...makes sense.
<chrisjw> does anyone know how I can fix this problem I have got myself into, I did make install on the 2.4.4, now i'm getting errors running things like gedit
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: Do you run Gnome or KDE?
<Music_Shuffle1> Might not be under the Alter or something.
<GK> lupine - can you give some more info on the mechanism you said
<evilghost> cirkit:  Any reason you're trolling?
<Heojaua> tony- i think i use gnome im a newb with linux lol
<jrib> chrisjw: uninstall 2.4.4
<tonyyarusso> Music_Shuffle1: Alt disk installs same packages.
<GK> I mean "create a repository and make changes" ..
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: WEll, is it brown?
<chrisjw> ok
<cirkit> evilghost, im not trolling....
<evilghost> cirkit:  Set your channel +i if you don't want exposure over /whois
<cirkit> evilghost, /whois is rude
<cirkit> evilghost, its not my channel
<Heojaua> tony- how do i know ? lol..=l
<chrisjw> jrib, but then won't it have problems finding 2.4.3?
<cirkit> evilghost, Im new to ubuntu world and don't know what im doing
<evilghost> cirkit:  Not going to turn this into a flame-war but amazing how your typing skills have evolved.
<jrib> chrisjw: I'm reading about the advisory.  It was issued in october before edgy release, so I would expect a fix to be implemented.  But this is speculation, i am looking for a way to verify this
<cirkit> evilghost, thanks
<Dial_tone> how do i hide join/part messages in xchat-gnome? I tried changing conf mode
<tonyyarusso> cirkit: (I /whois people all the time - most don't get notified; it helps us keep track of who's here and where they might be from, in case a LoCo channel might be useful to them, etc.)
<Music_Shuffle1> tonyyarusso, if he doesn't know if its brown or not, personally, I would be >.> real quick.
<chrisjw> ok, well that's not my major concern right now because when running things like gedit, it's returning many errors
<czer323> Dial_tone, Do yourself a favor.  Get rid of xchat-gnome and get regular xchat instead.
<chrisjw> so I don't want to know what's going to happen if I restart unless I fix it
<Music_Shuffle1> Yes...xchat > xchat-gnome.
<delaney> Problem:  dual booting edgy + xp and im getting this when i boot up  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8norsn71.html  anyone able to tell me how to fix such a problem?
<TiG4> *** how do I reload my fstab so that disks will mount
<Dial_tone> that is good advice
<jrib> chrisjw: are you able to uninstall it?
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: You can try looking through your logs (in /var/log/) to see what you might have changed, but beyond that I have no idea.
<chrisjw> well I don't really know how, I'm a noob to this
<chrisjw> but once I uninstall it, how does 2.4.3 work again?
<chrisjw> with all that stuff it's meant to have
<chrisjw> lol
<kitche> TiG4: sudo mount -a try that
<obgynot> looking for 'sndconfig' for ubuntu 6.10... apt-get didn't help
<TiG4> kitche, thanks
<jrib> chrisjw: where did you install it to?  python on edgy seems to be 2.4.4. rc by the way
<Heojaua> tony - lol wait up it takes for ever to open...
<chrisjw> I put it in home, untarred, configured, did make, then make install
<chrisjw> I thought it would just update
<jrib> chrisjw: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<richiefrich> evilghost not to stick up for cirkit but if you do qa  /chanserv info #lsf1 it will tell you the owner
<Heojaua> tony - ! open !
<aleka> a stupid Q>>> What is the "super" Key <which key is it?> as it is mentioned in the beryl wiki?
<Heojaua> tony - ok now what you need to know ?
<rajiv_nair> windows key
<aleka> ohh
<rajiv_nair> :)
<tonyyarusso> Heojaua: It's what _you_ need to know.  Spend some time looking through those to figure out what on earth you changed since when it was working, try undoing it, and come back later with more data to work from, since thing's are way too vague to say much right now.
<aleka> thanks rajiv :)
<evilghost> richiefrich:  NP, just really seemed a blatant troll especially the evolution of typing (correct case, etc).
<Heojaua> tony - okay thanks tho =O
<evilghost> richiefrich:  Not sure anyone is going to come in asking about emerge, how to install it on ubuntu, is ubuntu secure, etc.
<rajiv_nair> aleka: np:)
<Heojaua> merci beaucoup ^-^
<richiefrich> evilghost i was just commenting on the owning of the channel
<evilghost> richiefrich:  I'm in XChat so I'm more used to BitchX but it appears he's +v?
<as> hallo there
<richiefrich> evilghost ahh that idk  but chanserv info tells me he aint the owner
<aleka> rajiv_nair: have you used beryl? and would you have the patience to answer another silly Q?
<rajiv_nair> aleka: go on
<evilghost> richiefrich:  NP, not sure chan-owner would have much to do with if hes' trolling for "kicks" in a Gentoo channel.
<rajiv_nair> aleka: im currentyl usin beryl :D
<rajiv_nair> currently*
<loki505> i have a question regarding my recent upgrade of ubuntu 6.10edgy and during the upgrade it hepy tellin me to keep or delete obsolete files but i kept them i dont know why cause i dontsee no need too really but is there anyway i can delete those files
<aleka> How can I give my application menus cool effects? Like clikcing on applications or places or system.. just drops down a menu now.. how can that be altered?>
<evilghost> richiefrich:  You're less pessimistic than I and I doubt we'll really know the full scenario.
<rajiv_nair> hold on
<aleka> I just installed it... and I guess I am looking ofr some shortcuts than finding out the hard way :)
<cirkit> evilghost, what do you hope to accomplish with your repetitive comments about the scenario?
<jpiccolo> he 2.6.20 Linux kernel will include a driver aimed at allowing user-space processes to exploit virtualization capabilities in modern 64-bit x86 Intel and AMD processors. -sweet
<richiefrich> evilghost i really just dont care
<delaney> no love on my file inconsistencies huh.
<rajiv_nair> aleka: beryl settings manager-> animationa-> create effect..check the box labeled "drop down menu"
<loki505> in other words i there anyway i can find out if ihave obsolete files if so how do u delete them and or how do u do it
<aleka> thanks again rajiv
<rajiv_nair> :)
<HappyHolliday> Hi everyone... Looking for help with my Video Problem... Can't use anything other than 640x480 resolution (very annoying) I am using a GeForce4 MX Nvidia AGP Video card.... HELP PLEASE!! Thank You...
<as> I just ubuntu, in fact I'm new to linux... but ubuntu it's great..
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shinobi2> anyone have ubuntu on mac?
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: yes, iBook
<lubix> Happyholliday, your install did not automatically detect resolution
<kitche> HappyHolliday: go to that link and it will tell you how to fix your resolution problem
<as> I got Drapper Drake yesterday and trying it now
<shinobi2> thoreauputic: how is it working out? any diff from the pc version?
<toodles> hey is it possible to run windows programs under ubuntu?
<kitche> toodles: though wine but not all programs will work
<rapid> toodles, yes, not all. try wine
<rajiv_nair> !wine | toodles
<ubotu> toodles: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<toodles> shiat
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: works well, but the main diff is that codecs for win media etc are not available
<toodles> i need to run some programs to program a satellite
<aleka> Is there a difference between a PS2 extension for mouse and a PS2 extension for a keyboard in pins and their layout? Would one work for the other?
<HappyHolliday> Thanks everyone... I will try your suggestions
<rapid> toodles, try wine, if not theres also vmware
<rapid> aleka, all the same afaik
<rajiv_nair> !cmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajiv_nair> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<shinobi2> thoreauputic: i want to put ubuntu on mac, for file server, gcc, javac, apache, ubuntu do that on mac?
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: there *is* a somewhat buggy realplayer available - pretty beta but works OK
<MrFatJack> I had xgl and compiz set up and running fine on 6.06. When I upgraded to 6.10 it no longer works. Also when I log in I get a desktop with no window manager. I have to go to terminal and type metacity& to control windows on my screen. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<rajiv_nair> u reinstalled XGL??
<shinobi2> thoreauputic: i don't care too much about media, dvd, sound, it's going to be a remote server.
<MrFatJack> yes
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: java is still problematic - although you can use IBM java ( I don't bother, and when I tried it didn't work out for me - but I didn't try very hard ;-)
<bruenig> MrFatJack, #ubuntu-xgl
<as> I 'm working on joining ubuntu to windows 2000 server DC
<MrFatJack> posted @ #ubuntu-xgl  . . . no response
<shinobi2> thoreauputic: i will be using sun's javac, not gij or anything like that sort
<aleka> rapid.. hmm I broke my keyboard PS2 and am not able to use the mouse PS2 extension interchagibly
<aleka> am afraid I might have damaged the PS2 port on my computer... which means i will never have an active keyboard during bootup and am forced to only boot into 1 OS all the time
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: I would say for most server purposes it shouild be fine ( mine is a 12" iBook though, and i don't use it as aserver) At the moment Sun java is still not avilable as far as i know, for PPC - but if it's a mactel I guess it would be)
<delaney> so anyone have the slightest idea how to fix this  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8norsn71.html  when im dual booting windows/edgy ?
<aleka> bah.. xchat crashed...
<aleka> did I miss a response to my nick by any chance?
<rapid> aleka, what you do to make that happen
<rapid> aleka: not that I can see.
<shinobi2> sun java is available for linux, so i don't think there will be a prob. on mac with ubuntu
<aleka> thnx rapid
<aleka> rapid: what did I do to make what happen?? break my PS2 extension?
<minerale> Has anyone tried to manually compile truecrypt? I keep getting errors about a certain DM_MSG_PREFIX  -- google shows others have had the problem
<rapid> aleka: crash xcash
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: erm, the problem is that sun java is not availabe for PPC
<rapid> xchat
<rapid> :)
<Cran1988> is not available ?
<Cran1988> impossible
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: linux PPC that is
* rajiv_nair steps out for breakfast
<shinobi2> ahh..
<Jobe> Is there such thing as a program Wine can run?
<thoreauputic> Cran1988: might change soon since java is now open source
<aleka> rapid.. I was just clicking on the xchat window to make it active so I could type.. and it just crashed...
<shinobi2> thoreauputic:  i thought it's transparent if i install sun on ubuntu
<aleka> this is not the first time I've had xchat crash
<blaa> hi nolimitsoya
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: I repeat - you can't install Sunn Java on PPC Ubuntu at the moment
<thoreauputic> or PPC linux in general
<obgynot> how do I run a modprobe command at boot?
<Jobe> Everything I try to install on Wine fails one way or another. Everything :/  Grim Fandango, Gabriel Knight, this Fish Aquarium Screensaver program, Pharoah, Septerra Core...
<thoreauputic> obgynot: put the modulke in /etc/modules
<obgynot> I want to do this: modprobe sb io=0x220 irq=5 dma=1 dma16=5 mpu_io=0x330
<thoreauputic> *module
<obgynot> thanks
<Jobe> my girlfriend even installed this desktop dancer and it flickers too much on the desktop.
<jrib> Jobe: check out wine's appdb
<Jobe> jrib: where's that at
<thoreauputic> obgynot: if it's more specific than just loading it, i don't know
<jrib> Jobe: on wine's web site
<Jobe> jrib:  oh
<obgynot> thoreauputic: man modules says it allows params, so I think I just put everything after the modprobe in there
<Jobe> it looks like it supports a lot :(  I dont see why it isnt wokring for me.
<hardaway> when will openoffice 2.1 be in feisty
<Jobe> is there some sort of way you have to set it up?
<thoreauputic> obgynot: ah OK - I never needed it but the man is the bible on the subject I guess ;-)
<shinobi2> how can i take away priviledge for a normal user? disable sudo, and other adminstrative tasks, so user can't install apps with apt-get and synaptic?
<thoreauputic> obgynot: normally /etc/modules is just a list of modules - no commands
<kitche> shinobi2: make sure users aren't in the admin group
<jrib> shinobi2: don't put him in the admin group
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: only users in the admin group can use sudo
<shinobi2> jrib: how to check?
<shinobi2> i don't want them to see 'cat /boot/grub stuff either"
<jrib> shinobi2: system > administration > uses and groups  will let you choose whether or not the user has adminstrative privileges
<shinobi2> jrib: ok, 'id' shows that too
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<jrib> shinobi2: yep, 'groups' would also work, or you can look at /etc/group
<shinobi2> i'll probably need to do all the administrative tasks over ssh once, ubuntu-mac server is setup
<thoreauputic> shinobi2: to add a user to a group,  sudo adduser $USER $GROUPNAME ( e.g adduser foo admin ) to remove,  deluser foo admin
<Midtronic> I feel like this is a rather dumb question, but is there a liveCD/liveDVD version of Eft?  And if there is, where do I find it?
<Midtronic> the latest liveCD I could find was 4.10
<TheGilmanator> The installation CD also functions as a live CD.
<AngryElf> when trying to import a theme i keep getting "theme format invalid" -- what am i doing wrong?
<thoreauputic> Midtronic: yes, the desktop CD
<Midtronic> TheGilmanator: how?  The options on the framebuffer screen that loads are only for install
<TiG4> I have a game controller that when plugged in is not detected. Is there a way to determine wheter or not Ubuntu sees it?
<TheGilmanator> Midtronic: Use that one. I'm not sure how much stuff is installed, but you can play with it there.
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: maybe the theme isn't valid :) Usually Gnome themes can be drag-dropped to the theme dialog
<obgynot> how about a command-line tool to play an ogg file?
<TheGilmanator> midtronic: Be sure you're using the Desktop CD and not the server CD, though.
<obgynot> ... that is in the edgy universe?
<Midtronic> TheGilmanator: I know what I'm doing with Linux.  This is for a friend who has a PC whose HDD died
<thoreauputic> obgynot: ogg123 from vorbis-tools
<AngryElf> thoreauputic, yea -- i downloaded it from gnome-look.org and dragged and dropped, still nothin
<browrp> hey
<Midtronic> thoreauputic: thanks a bunch
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: well, either it needs an engine you don't have, or it isn't a valid theme tarball
<obgynot> thoreauputic: that's it, thanks
<Jbirk> Anyone ever overclock?
<TheGilmanator> Midtronic: The desktop CD will at least give you a terminal window and get you on a network.
<graham_100> how do i set my wireless card to work with airsnort??
<AngryElf> thoreauputic, it says it's gtk2 -- is that ubuntu default?
<Midtronic> TheGilmanator: right.  As long as it has gaim I think she'll be happy.  Does 6.10 come with ntfs support?
<graham_100> i can use the scan function but i can't seem to get it to work for airsnort
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: should be - does it require a gtk2 engine? If so check if that's installed
<browrp> is Java SE 6 going to be included in the ubuntu repositories
<TheGilmanator> midtronic: Not sure. I'm not dual-booting so I haven't bothered to find out.
<AngryElf> it's installed according to synaptic
<kitche> Midtronic: read support bu default for read/write you need ntfs-3g
<Midtronic> read is fine.  Thanks
<TheGilmanator> Here's a fun one. Beryl 0.1.3 is making all of my menus and dropdown lists appear BEHIND my windows, leaving them completely inaccessable. Anyone seen this?
<TiG4> ***** I have a game controller that when plugged in is not detected. Is there a way to determine wheter or not Ubuntu sees it?
<thoreauputic> !gnome-art | AngryElf
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<kitche> TiG4: dmesg
<Psykovsky> brainsik: are you alive?
<TiG4> kitche, thanks
<Psykovsky> :)
<brainsik> Psykovsky: heya, yeah, i am :)
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: that might help you - it gives you aGUI to get themes direct
<Psykovsky> one moment
<brainsik> Psykovsky: I have to jam soon, though
<kitche> TiG4: it should say some info if ubuntu sees it
<Psykovsky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jb0nd38372> Is there any type of utility that can convert an ntfs partition to a linux partition?  I have about 400 gig worth of stuff I'd like to save.  Dont plan on using windows anymore,. ubuntu does everything I need
<bruenig> jb0nd38372, no
<Psykovsky> brainsik: >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36763/
<AngryElf> thoreauputic, nope, still file format invalid :/
<graham_100> !airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<yuv656> jb0nd38372: do you have an extra hard drive you can use to copy the files to?
<Psykovsky> brainsik look at the login part, tried to do same thing with grep you suggested, but somehow it aint working with netcat
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: well, looks like it is a dud theme then
<AngryElf> it's the highest rated one
<Pichu0102> !boinc_client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc_client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pichu0102> ?
<AngryElf> i get the same error on a bunch of them -- i doubt it's the theme
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: link? I'll check it if I can
<jb0nd38372> <yuv656> No... I am running two drives, 74gig raptor, and a 500gig drive for storage
<AngryElf> thoreauputic, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45987
<bruenig> !info boinc-client
<ubotu> boinc-client: core client for the BOINC distributed computing infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.11-1 (edgy), package size 298 kB, installed size 804 kB
<graham_100> how do i use airsnort?
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: did you leave it as a tarball ? You don't need to extract them
<brainsik> Psykovsky: does it work for the exit command?
<bruenig> graham_100, probably some sort of command line program judging from the 49 kb size
<yuv656> jb0nd38372: ouch, i have the same problem ,320, 200 and 250 for storage all on ntfs
<browrp> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in any distro I know
<aleka> How do you enable timestamps in xchat?
<bruenig> graham_100, install it and do man airsnort, see what it says
<lubix> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lubix> !javascript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javascript - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noobie0057> I have a question, I'm logged in as user1 running a bittorrent client  If I "switch users" and log in  as user2 will my downloads continue?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: btw, what language do you speak?
<browrp> sweet
<Psykovsky> brainsik: what do you mean? it just keeps telling me login incorrect and then exit, when I run it from the shell it's ok
<AngryElf> thoreauputic, ugh, thanx
<Psykovsky> brainsik: Lithuanian
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: :D
<shin-jin> Tried installing Ubuntu 6.06 PPC on a Mac iBook G4 onto an external firewire drive -- the installer recognized the disk as a scsi disk but couldn't proceed with the installation. Any ideas?
<jb0nd38372> <yuv656>  I know theres windows based solutions like partition manager that can convert.. but since I did a clean format on my 74gig and installed ubuntu, I really have no way of doing that... and I dont trust wine to handle something like that :)
<bruenig> aleka, settings, preferences, textbox, check the enable timestamps
<brainsik> Psykovsky: nice. i like the sound of slavic languages. hmm.. okay, i'll check this out.
<kitche> jb0nd38372: well you can't convert ntfs to ext3 really
<aleka> bruenig: thanks
<yuv656> jb0nd38372: there is an installable ext2 filesystem for windows but i guess that wont help
<Psykovsky> brainsik: Lithuanian is baltic, slavic is Russian, Polish and such...
<noobie0057>  I have a question, I'm logged in as user1 running a bittorrent client  If I "switch users" and log in  as user2 will my downloads continue?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: oops,
* brainsik takes his foot out of his mouth
<washbear> how do i run an install script (USB driver) that expects /etc/rc.d/rc.local'  and then exist with the error msg: : No such file or directory?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: sorry for being ignorant :-(
<washbear> oops: how do i run an install script (USB driver) that expects /etc/rc.d/rc.local'  and then exits with the error msg: : No such file or directory?
<jb0nd38372> I really didn't know guess the best thing to do is just find an external, back everything up, format, and reload, i've heard that ntfs support is , r can be buggy, when reading and writing to that type of partition
<Psykovsky> brainsik: you should see my boss at work, that is ignorant.... you're not even close to it ;)
<thoreauputic> washbear: sounds like a Red Hat thing
<washbear> ys, it is a FC tested driver
<yuv656> jb0nd38372: yes i think that's your safest bet, i wouldn't trust a buggy solution with my data either
<TheGilmanator> Has anyone seen beryl cause menus to appear behind focused windows?
<thoreauputic> washbear: why do you need it? There may be an Ubuntu equivalent
<jb0nd38372> <yuv656> yeah.. well my data isn't "mission critical" just some mp3's and avi'
<jb0nd38372> avi's
<graham_100> other than airsnort are there any other programs work the same that my card will work on???
<jb0nd38372> but none the less i'd rather not have it corrupted
<XiXaQ> Need help with installing VMWare Server on Ubuntu Edgy. Any experience hanging around? :)
<Zakir> XiXaq: I've done it a couple of times... what are you running into?
<jb0nd38372> <XiXaQ> I installed vmware server using a great howto, for edgy... I'll see if I can round it up for you
<weswh-> i have an Athlon 2500+, should i install ardour-gtk, or ardour-gtk-i686?
<XiXaQ> Zakir, failed dependency:  /bin/sh is needed by VMware-server-1.0.1-29996.i386
<XiXaQ> Zakir, jb0nd38372, I've been trying to install the rpm version.
<DragonRomer`> hello
<washbear> thoraeuputic - i need it for a driver which is only in testing yet for 2.6.19 - if there is an Ubuntu solution I'd be happy, but there seems be very little - apart from the vendor's own buggy driver (which thinks it is in a Fedora system), which has been cleaned up for 2.6.19 (or whenever))
<brainsik> Psykovsky: btw, using those grep's for user/pass is definitely questionable, for the exit command it's not a big deal, but for user and password it'll accept "user" as well as "user    " (if i get this to work).
<thoreauputic> washbear: is it an rpm? If so the alien utility might help
<DragonRomer`> im trying to boot from the live cd thing, well i downloaded it and burnt it to a disc, but every time i try it just takes me to a command line thing, and i cant work out how to get past it?
<jb0nd38372>  XiXaQ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 this one is for the one downloaded directly from vmware... i'm not seasoned enough yet to help other than finding good links hhehe
<jb0nd38372> I'm trying to learn though
<Psykovsky> brainsik this is only to dull the eyes, the firewall will be set so only one IP could connect to this open port...
<ianp> anyone run vmware on edgy?
<ianp> vmware workstation
<brainsik> Psykovsky: ah ;-)
<ianp> i sure hope it works, i already installed :)
<XiXaQ> jb0nd38372, thank you, it helps alot :)
<Zakir> XiXaQ: the RPM worked great on RHEL for me... however, from my limited experience, rpm's don't install on debian or ubuntu.. you'll probably have to install it via a .deb... by converting it through alien.
<will> Hey all
<bruenig> !hi | will
<ubotu> will: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<will> How can I change my refresh rate?
<existence> How can i refresh my grubs MBR?  I reinstalled windows and it got wiped :/.
<Zakir> if you download the tar, there's an install script that you can run that will let you install it on ubuntu w/o any issues.
<ianp> yeah, alien file, then dpkg -i result
<xipietotec> IS anyone familiar with Moblock? (Peerguardian) ?
<will> Outside of the 'screen resolution' settings.. which infact have no settings at all.. just 3 options that I cant use.
<ianp> can't you put rpm on ubuntu ?
<ianp> or only redhat?
<washbear> thoraeuputic - no, there is no binary
<xipietotec> ianp: It's not adviseable
<supervisor> how install  driver  wireless  in distro ubuntu
<washbear> ianp - you can with alien
<ianp> xipietotec: well, good point :)
<DragonRomer`> is anyone available to help me with a nooby question with ubuntu?
<ianp> xipietotec: rpm is never advisable
<washbear> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<will> !question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will> :o
<ianp> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yoshig3> Can I talk now?
<DragonRomer`> ok
<will> yea thats it.
<Psykovsky> brainsik: this is the core part, now I'll need start doing PHP frontend... ;) kodas.tcl is already puting data to MySQL ;P
<will> YogSothoth,  yes
<malt> well like google search bots read domains in format like /~username ?
<will> yoshig3,  yes
<DragonRomer`> (15:14:54) (DragonRomer`) im trying to boot from the live cd thing, well i downloaded it and burnt it to a disc, but every time i try it just takes me to a command line thing, and i cant work out how to get past it?
<malt> if it has meta tag
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: ask your question to find out
<supervisor> thanks  i rewiev
<will> Anyone know how to change refresh rate?
<xipietotec> Is anyone familiar with MoBlock?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: uhmm, what's not working? it looks like it's working to me
<Zakir> the script for for vmware works very well -- I'd stick to that and not touch the rpm... it's probably not worth it since it was designed for RHEL (at least the vmware server.)
<Psykovsky> brainsik: the login and pass works when you run it from console. run it via netcat and connect from other machine
<brainsik> Psykovsky: i am
<shin-jin> Tried installing Ubuntu 6.06 PPC on a Mac iBook G4 onto an external firewire drive -- the installer labeled the disk as a scsi disk, but couldn't proceed with the installation. Any ideas?
<Psykovsky> hmm
<DragonRomer`> i should probley mention this is the first time ive tried linux
<thoreauputic> existence: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<brainsik> Psykovsky: i'll double check i didn't change anything, i'm re-copying it
<Psykovsky> brainsik maybe this is because I'm connecting from windows machine? I mean windows adds additional newline symbol to the end of the  string...
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help
<brainsik> Psykovsky: brb
<saivert> Ubuntu 10.6 is nice. XDMC anyone?
<will> wait so I have to go through 190 steps
<will> to change my refresh rate?1
<DragonRomer`> im trying to boot from the live cd thing, well i downloaded it and burnt it to a disc, but every time i try it just takes me to a command line thing, and i cant work out how to get past it, can anyone help?
<will> Someone tell me there is a 1 line command.
<thoreauputic> will:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brainsik> Psykovsky: the \W* in the grep should suck all those up, regardless of whether it's windows or whatever. that's the point.
<Psykovsky> then I'm lost... strange...
<will> theCore,  u sure?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: hmm
<theCore> ?
<will> thoreauputic,  are u sure?
<will> thats just the blue screen isn't it?
* theCore vanishes again
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: what does it say on the "command line thing", did you see the ubuntu cd's menu?
<will> where you select which resolution to pick?
<will> If I install XP will I be able to see the ubuntu folders and what not?
<thoreauputic> will: *sigh* of course - just accept defaults, do the advanced part and enter your V and H rates from your monitor manual
<DragonRomer`> no i didnt see any cds menue, and it just says on the thing "current optons" and says somet hings like /MLX, but if i try typign those it saqying invalid command, also no other commands that i tried from /help helped yuv656
<will> thoreauputic, :Its for a tv. i just want the refresh rate to be 60hz
<Psykovsky> brainsik when I run it direcly, I mean ./ then it goes OK... netcat is ruining it
<thoreauputic> will: if you install XP install it first or you will have to jump through extra hoops
<shin-jin> Tried installing Ubuntu 6.06 PPC on a Mac iBook G4 onto an external firewire drive -- the installer labeled the disk as a scsi disk, but couldn't proceed with the installation. Running live of the CD works fine and can open the  firewire drive. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> will: for a TV ?? Sorry, don't follow you
<will> oh god.
<will> not oh god to you
<Zakir> will: probably not... windows cannot read ext2 or ext3 natively without a third party app.
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: are you sure you booted correctly from the cd?
<will> I just want to set ubuntu to a certain resolution. its amazingly difficult. I'm just not l33t enough clearly.
<thoreauputic> will: if you install XP second, you will have to rescue your MBR
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help
<VMT2007> thoreauputic: it's not that hard.
<tp_> i  unable to connect proftpd?
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 well i think so,
<will> thoreauputic, : oh well.. then I'm just going to backup the stuff.. I had fun with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> VMT2007: I know
<will> but its a bit too over my head still.
<VMT2007> will: why are you making a downgrade?
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 i burnt the whole cd to a bootable cd, then set my bios to boot from it
<VMT2007> if you have an extra hard drive
<thoreauputic> will: have you even tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<VMT2007> install XP on that
<will> VMT2007, : because I have to go through 2395030593509830498309248 steps to do anything.
<VMT2007> ... not really
<will> This is for a machine just to run dvd's on my tv.
<Psykovsky> brainsik: if you're connecting from unix like system, it should use correct line feeds, the router of our phone system uses unix connection format... so it should go OK, I hope...
<will> well not dvd's but movie files
<will> They played fine in XP. now all the files chug.. I figured it was a drivers thing.. but no
<brainsik> Psykovsky: here, let me give you the debug code i was using to show you what is being sent
<VMT2007> wait
<will> I played them on this machine, in vlc.
<will> in xp though
<VMT2007> what video adapter?
<will> an nvidia 6800gt
<VMT2007> did you install the nvidia drivers
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: ok, but i'm sorry i'm not fimiliar with your problem, if you boot you should see a menu with the ubuntu logo with options to start ubuntu etc
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 also, it calls the command thing DR-DOS or something like that
<will> Yes yes yes.
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tp_> how to install proftpd in the ubuntu?
<VMT2007> did you configure them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<will> Yea, I can quote you that thing word for word.
<will> VMT yes.
<will> I've been in this chan for about 3 weeks now
<Psykovsky> brainsik ok...
<will> different name
<will> but configuring this
<VMT2007> will
<will> Right now there is no advantage. Every time I come home. I have to try to configure ubuntu
<VMT2007> if anyone told you linux is easy, they were wrong
<VMT2007> but, once it's done, it's so worth it
<will> VMT2007, : i didn't think it was easy. I work with fedora core @ work
<brainsik> Psykovsky: basically, but the input through `od -a`: echo $user | od -a
<VMT2007> hmm, have you tried another media player?
<will> But I mean, come on. I just want to change a refresh rate. without having to reinstall my glx drivers because something broke.
<will> Or changed.
<VMT2007> I play videos just fine on my GeForce 5200
<will> VMT2007, I get the nvidia splash screen
<yoshig3> Alright guys I need some serious help.
<will> it just seems laggy still
<VMT2007> hmm
<will> as if the drivers didn't do anything
<shin-jin> VMT2007: Hmm, the Ubuntu books I browse at Barnes & Noble all say how wonderfully easy it is compared with those _other_ distros ... "Linux For The Rest Of Us"
<VMT2007> what video driver are you using
<yoshig3> I'm getting extremely crappy graphics performance
<will> VMT2007, : I get pageflipping.
<VMT2007> lol shin-jin
<VMT2007> those books are written by people familiar with linux
<will> With or without Vsync on /off
<brainsik> Psykovsky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36770/
<will> VMT2007, : What do you mean by which 'graphics video driver?
<VMT2007> will: Xv, Xshm, OpenGL, ?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: as you can see, i am sending '\r\n' even though it's linux -> linux
<yoshig3> Can someone help me wiht a graphics problem please?
<will> VMT2007, : Where is that an option?
<VMT2007> VLC, right?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: i don't know for sure, but it makes me think it's part of the way telnet works
<will> VMT2007, : id say OGL because all the screensavers work.
<will> VMT2007, : oh, ive tried all of them
<will> VMT2007, : OGL is slow as dirt
<yoshig3> Can someone help me wiht a graphics problem please?
<shin-jin> And speaking of which, Tried installing Ubuntu 6.06 PPC on a Mac iBook G4 onto an external firewire drive. Ran live from the CD; the installer labeled the external disk as a scsi disk, but couldn't proceed with the installation. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 i just googled about the DRdos hting and it says its something wrong with my bios or something?
<VMT2007> OGL works fine for me, dude
<brainsik> Psykovsky: are you in Lithuania right now?
<will> OGL is supposed to be fast too right? as far as playback
<VMT2007> did you install the nvidia drivers from synaptic?
<will> Yes
<VMT2007> or from nvidia?
<VMT2007> hmm
<will> I tried both
<yoshig3> I'm getting extremely crappy graphics performance on a GeForce4 MX 4000 PCI with the beta drivers, and I've tried all of the drivers except for 9X31.
<VMT2007> same here, I don't have problems
<VMT2007> do they play fine on your normal display
<will> No
<will> they are lagged.
<yoshig3> Anyone have any ideas?
<shin-jin> Short version: Want to install Ubuntu PPC 6.06 on an external FireWire drive off mu iBook G4. Runs fine from the live CD but won't install...
<VMT2007> alright
<VMT2007> go to the VLC settings
<will> k/.
<VMT2007> video, output modules
<VMT2007> check advanced options at the bottom
<will> k
<Psykovsky> brainsik: yes I am
<will> k.
<VMT2007> tell me what's selected as your video output module
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: i'm not sure
<will> Default is now.
<Psykovsky> brainsik: I'll copy what I get to private...
<will> I had OGL selected.
<VMT2007> select OpengL
<Zakir> yoshig3, do the nvidia drivers through synaptic work tfor you or do none of the nvidia drivers work?
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: have you actually stated your problem?
<VMT2007> hmm
<will> eh ok
<yoshig3> thoreauputic: yes I have.
<Psykovsky> brainsik: did you get it?
<VMT2007> what are the videos encoded in?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: sorta, that didn't come up too well :-(
<VMT2007> I know VLC comes packed with codecs, but I'm just wondering
<will> divx xvid.
<yoshig3> Zakir: I installed the 9x29 drivers.,
<Zakir> and those worked?
<will> whatever dvd codecs there are.
<will> the h.34 thing
<brainsik> Psykovsky: better to use the paste bin, unfortunately, i know it's a pain
<yoshig3> Zakir: They work, but everything is very laggy, as if I didnt' have a video card, but beryl works.
<VMT2007> you said you've already tried all the output modules
<VMT2007> and they ALL lagged?
<yuv656> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zakir> yoshig3, if you run glxgears, does it run?
<AngryElf> how can i prevent themes from changing the look of websites?
<will> vt yes sir
<will> VMT2007,  YES
<VMT2007> wow
<will> sorr caps
<yoshig3> Zakir: Yeah it runs, but I only get about 1K fps without beryl running, and about 500 with beryl running.
<VMT2007> it's alright
<VMT2007> hmm.
<VMT2007> well you clearly don't have outdated drivers
<VMT2007> otherwise synaptic would be crying about it
<will> yea so I dunno
<will> Like when I select ogl
<will> and play the file
<VMT2007> it must be your x11 settings
<will> it literally chokes.
<will> and chugs
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> what are you playing them off of
<VMT2007> your HD?
<will> yes
<VMT2007> did that video card perform fine with windows?
<will> oh y ea
<will> yea 100%
<kelvie> How do I display the last few packages I installed?
<kelvie> something broke my firefox :(
<VMT2007> and do the "pretty" OGL screensavers work right?
<Zakir> yoshig, what are the stats on that card?
<will> VMT2007, : yea they are fast
<VMT2007> well
<will> like the tunnel one
<xiambax> anyone ever have problems trying to connect to an airport in ubuntu?
<will> the lil ant
<VMT2007> what video players have you tried so far
<garytran> how do i install rpm files on this os
<yoshig3> Zakir: 128MB DDR, and I think it's around 4.7 Million polygons per sec
<will> Vlc, mplayer.
<Psykovsky> brainsik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36771/
<VMT2007> garytran: try looking for the same packages on synaptic first
<will> VLC works fine for everything though
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help
<yoshig3> Zakir: Or something along those lines, I don't have the box anymore
<Psykovsky> brainsik: first two is already set variables, and next goes what I've entered
<Zakir> yoshig, doesn't sound like insufficient hardware though. :-)
<will> VMT2007, : I appreciate the help man. But you just went through exactly what I've been going through since I installed ubuntu
<brainsik> Psykovsky: wow, that's wack
<Psykovsky> brainsik: bunch of unknown symbols
<ThePub> kelvie: idk if you can find the "last few" packages you installed really.
<VMT2007> hmm
<yoshig3> Zakir: That's what I'm saying
<VMT2007> you say you're familiar with linux
<yoshig3> Zakir: Everything ran great in windows
<will> VMT2007, : Familiar? no. I work with it on a daily basis though.
<Psykovsky> brainsik as for password I see that it goes OK, only user seems to be buggy
<kelvie> ThePub: :/ is there a list of the ones I've installed, sorted by date?
<catsy> how do i install RPM files on this os
<jrib> !rpm | catsy
<ubotu> catsy: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<yoshig3> Zakir: I do wanna try one thing- installing the newest newest drivers, the 9x31 drivers. Know where I can get them?
<will> VMT2007, : I just know there is no reason that after installing video drivers. that this shouldn't be working
<brainsik> Psykovsky: hmm, i'm wondering if you are sending some sort of encoding info
<will> im off to install xp
<ThePub> kelvie: was checking the dpkg man page.  might be an apt tool or something though.  "dpkg -l" will give you a package though.
<will> bbl
<Zakir> yoshig: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<yoshig3> later will
<DragonRomer`> guys, im trying to boot from the ubuntu live disk but it keeps taking me into DRDOS
<ThePub> kelvie: what did you install?
<yoshig3> I might follow your lead later
<VMT2007> well, he's given up :P
<kelvie> ThePub: The thing is I don't remember
<VMT2007> catsy: what package are you trying to install
<ThePub> kelvie: you don't remember what package you chose to install?
<kelvie> ThePub: I just configured SKIM.. it's the last thing I was doing before firefox started segfaulting
<yoshig3> VMT2007: Ubuntu has extreme graphical problems =\
<kelvie> Either way, something makes my firefox segfault :/
<ThePub> kelvie: skim or scim?
<yoshig3> VMT2007: Other than that it's great
<VMT2007> yoshig3: what's wrong
<kelvie> ThePub: skim
<brainsik> Psykovsky: oh, hmm..
<brainsik> Psykovsky: i have this weird memory that windows sends extra information when you telnet
<kelvie> ThePub: I closed it..and firefox still seg's, so I have no clue
<yoshig3> VMT2007: Extremely slow graphical performance, but I'm going to try the latest drivers first. I have the 9x29 drivers, I'm going to try the 9x31 drivers.
<tonyyarusso> Can XSane scan directly to PDF, or do I need to do something stupid like import to OOo first?
<kelvie> I don't think this firefox is compiled with -DDEBUG so I can't gdb it :/
<Psykovsky> brainsik well I connect via PuttyTel, it's Putty made for telnet :)
<DragonRomer`> guys im trying to boot fromt eh Ubuntu live cd, but it keeps taking me to a DRDOS menue, can anyone help?
<yoshig3> VMT2007: When I try to scroll on any program or webpage, it's extremely laggy, unless I use the mousewheel. Even then, it's laggy.
<ThePub> kelvie: well if skim was the last thing you installed, if you run "apt-cache depends skim" it'll give you a list of the depndencies (packages) that were installed with it.
<kelvie> ThePub: Naw, skim comes with kubuntu-desktop
<kelvie> and I installed that AGES ago
<kelvie> I don't think it's skim
<brainsik> Psykovsky: what i would try is to clear the input buffer before querying the user for the loing
<jrib> kelvie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingFirefox  you need firefox-dbg for symbols
<kelvie> Hrm ldd /opt/firefox/firefox-bin shows some broken linking :/
<brainsik> Psykovsky: s/loing/login/
<yoshig3> Zakir: What drivers should I use? The i32?
<VMT2007> yoshig3: wow, that's bad
<VMT2007> hmm.
<xiambax> Does anyone connect to an AIRPORT from their ubuntu desktop?
<VMT2007> xiambax: apple airport?
<kelvie> but taht shouldn't cause segfaults :O
<xiambax> VMT2007, yes
<kitche> DragonRomer`: hmm what does the menu show?
<ThePub> kelvie: I think he's saying that with that it would allow you to debug it, like you indicated you could be able to do :)
<kelvie> ThePub: Yeah.. I was just thinking out loud  :x
<DragonRomer`> kitche it shows some commands like /mlx but they dont do anything, and shows my drive as A:\ even though i have no drive a
<ThePub> kelvie
<kitche> DragonRomer`: ok where did you get this cd from and what cd is it dekstop or alternate?
<ThePub> kelvie: take a look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<Psykovsky> brainsik: erm... I tested it with windows native telnet program.... and it works... seems this problem is Putty one...
<DragonRomer`> kitche i downloaded it fromt he ubuntu website
<DragonRomer`> kitche and then burntt it to disk
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: Ubuntu CDs don't have DRDOS on them :D
<ThePub> kelvie: that's a log of the actions taken by dpkg, and would include installation of packages arranged by date.
<kelvie> ThePub: yeah
<kelvie> it says mdadm :x
<brainsik> Psykovsky: interesting, i'm trying to find out what extra info putty sends first
<gotit> how do i setup my console screen size , its perfect in desktop mode
<DragonRomer`> kitche well... somethings making drdos come up,a nd i cant get into ubuntu because of it
<Psykovsky> I think it's somthing with the encoding...
<kelvie> I don't even use RAID...
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: BIOS set to boot from CD ?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: that sounds definitely possible
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic yes
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: md5sum of CD is OK ?
<Psykovsky> brainsik putty lets you choose encoding, I connected with default one, but seems that it has something bad in it...
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic i havnt checked that, but it shows my drive as A:\ even thoguht my hdd is c and cd is D
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic in drdos that is
<ThePub> kelvie: "apt-cache rdepends mdadm" maybe? :)
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: none of that is remotely related to linux or ubuntu
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic how do i get rid of it then?
<kelvie> ThePub: hrm.. mindi and lvm -- doubtful ..
<sorroww> is there  away to lower the brightness on my laptop screen?
<cablesm102> I have a problem. GNOME doesn't detect my laptop's lid, but KDE does. Any ideas?
<kitche> DragonRomer`: reburn the cd
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: no idea ;) have you previously installed DR-DOS ?
<DragonRomer`> kitche ive tried that
<ThePub> kelvie: *shrug*  dunno what you installed or why there's an issue, but you have the tools to track it down now if all you want to find is the package :)
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic err, i never isntalled it int he first place
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: are you sure you have the right CD ?
<kelvie> ThePub: something broke my firefox.. and I'm trying to find out what it is :/
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic i think so, i downloaded it from the ubuntu website
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: this isn't magic you know ;-)
<gotit> ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 are these all different console or just another clone
<kelvie> ThePub: I thought it was a package I installed, but this seems less likely now
<brainsik> Psykovsky: this might be it: PuTTY can use two different strategies for negotiation: In active mode, PuTTY starts to send negotiations as soon as the connection is opened.
<ThePub> kelvie: what about a simple reinstall?
<kelvie> ThePub: of firefox?
<ThePub> sure, why not? :)
<kelvie> it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop when I remove it, is that safe? :o
<kitche> DragonRomer`: what is did you download?
<quux> Hmm... is there no 'apropos' package for ubuntu?
<DragonRomer`> kitche pardon?
<thoreauputic> quux: it isn't a package, it's a command e.g. apropos synaptic  etc
<ThePub> kelvie: ubuntu-desktop is a placeholder package.  if you do a "apt-get autoremove" after removing it your whole desktop *will* go.  although, reinstalling it will also reinstall all the dependencies, recursively.
<quux> yeah. And I've just discovered it's part of the 'man' package (I'm dealing with an *extremely* minimal dapper here)
<thoreauputic> quux: part  of the man-db package
<kelvie> ThePub: ah
<kitche> DragonRomer`: what .iso did you download from the ubuntu website
<quux> thaks thoreauputic
<DragonRomer`> kitche i downloaded it from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<cratel> what is the name of the package which includes the microsoft fonts for oo?
<DragonRomer`> kitche and it wasnt an iso
<kelvie> ThePub: thanks :p haven't really read up on apt; new to ubuntu
<yoshig3> Which nvidia drivers should I use? i32?
<yoshig3> for a 32bit processor
<yuv656> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/45822-booting-cd-dr-dos.html DragonRomer` that's your problem right?
<jkimball4> is there any possible way to have totem-xine and totem-gstreamer installed simultaneously
<jrib> cratel: msttcorefonts ?
<kitche> DragonRomer`: then what did you download? if it was an iso
<thoreauputic> jkimball4: no
<yoshig3> From this page, what drivers should I use? http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 yes thats my problem
<DragonRomer`> kitche it was a zip
<ThePub> kelvie:
<nowimproved> does anyone know this font http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=24463640144a4cc1dc1e6b&m=screen
<SilentDis> hilow :)
<lupine_85> yoshig3: you don't really want to install them using the .run files
<ThePub> kelvie: don't be afraid to play with it.  apt is a fairly solid system.  :)
<thoreauputic> jkimball4: different backends for totem - you choose ( the xine backend usually works better IMO )
<kelvie> sigh -- I shouldn't be messing with all this during exams
<lupine_85> it's a pain to get them uninstalled if you need too
<kitche> DragonRomer`: then you downloaded the wrong thing
<lupine_85> what version are you after?
<cratel> jrib: yes I think that's it. Thanks.
<Psykovsky> brainsik one more problem... how can I add permissions to user to use mysql in console?
<yoshig3> lupine_85: how to install them then?
<lupine_85> what version and architecture are you after?
<Psykovsky> when I run my code from console it goes ok, via netcat it started to swear...
<yoshig3> lupine_85: The newest, and 32bit.
<sorroww> so how do i lower my brightness?
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: you didn't download the wrong thing, i've seen this problem before
<SilentDis> nowimproved:  no idea what font that is, sorry
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 ah, is their a way to fix it?
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: with a windows xp cd
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: i'm looking for a solution now
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 ok
<SilentDis> sorroww:  i am trying... very very hard... to refrain comment on that one...
<lupine_85> the newest is 9742... see http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ for instructions
<kelvie> cd
<thoreauputic> yuv656: how on earth can you get DR-DOS with an official Ubuntu CD ?
<AngryElf> what's a good Visual Studio replacement?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: i don't know a lot about MySQL, here are a couple of notes about granting privileges: http://wiki.brainsik.to/MySQL_Notes
<lupine_85> AngryElf: I use KDevelop :)
<lupine_85> other people use Eclipse
<kitche> yuv656: DragonRomer` said he downloaded a zip file but all the install images are in .iso format on the mirrors
<sorroww> well its not like i have any dials.. and the buttons arent working. so i was wondering if there was another way
<uMISTA> i need to use ./configure but with gcc 3.3. ive tryed to make it run under it but it keeps going back to 4.x is there a way to get rid of 4 adn use 3.4 from now on
<brainsik> Psykovsky: those usually help me do the right thing :-)
<ThePub> hmm, am I missing something with epiphany..  is there not a way to force everything to open in new tabs?
<karthik> guys ... help me.. i am admin for my linux...but how to be a root owner also... becoz i cannot edit the files under root...
<DragonRomer`> kitche oh no! it was a iso but i didnt realise and unextracted it >.<
<lupine_85> uMISTA: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.3 ./configure ?
<lupine_85> if not... just symlink gcc to gcc-3.3 for a short period of time :)
<karthik> guys ... help me.. i am admin for my linux...but how to be a root owner also... becoz i cannot edit the files under root...
<thoreauputic> !root|karthik
<ubotu> karthik: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitche> DragonRomer`: well that's your problem then probably you were suppose to burn the iso as an image
<AngryElf> lupine_85, edgy packages only :(
<ThePub> karthik: sudo :)
<lupine_85> AngryElf: yeah
<yoshig3> lupine_85: Not so greatest?!
<jkimball4> thanks thoreauputic
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: you didn't burn it correctly
<lupine_85> indeed
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 kitche yes, my bad, sorry guys
<gotit> does ubuntu support oracle sql server
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268876
<uMISTA> how do o symlink gcc to gcc-3.3?
<lupine_85> after you've had your first Xid (if you do - lots of people don't), you'll understant
<lupine_85> understand*
<kelvie> ThePub: yay I fixed it... no more konqueror for me :o
<AngryElf> lupine_85, alternatives?
<kelvie> ThePub: the firefox in /opt was broken, but the one in /usr/lib was fine
<kelvie> so I symlinked it
<kelvie> to /usr/bin/firefox
<gotit> does ubuntu support oracle sql server
<lupine_85> uMISTA: sudo mv /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/gcc~; ln  -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 /usr/bin/gcc
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 kitche ma n cant believe i wasted your time over a stupid mistake i made
<karthik> yeah...i know that but i dont want to use command-line....i want permission to get added to my user
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 kitche im so sorry :(
<ThePub> kelvie: O.o  not happy installing the firefox in the apt repository?
<kitche> gotit: not officially if that's what you meant
<kelvie> ThePub: I wanted 2.0 :o
<lupine_85> AngryElf: there aren't any repos like this for dapper AFAIK :/
<ThePub> kelvie: 2.0 is part of edgy
<lupine_85> oops... add another sudo to that ln
<kelvie> ThePub: I realize this now :x
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: no problem, burn that cd correctly to check out linux, don't give up, it's worth it :)
<kitche> kelvie: it's also in dapper-backports
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help
<ThePub> karthik: so when you browse to the location choose "edit as administrator"
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 ok :)
<kelvie> heh :p
<gotit> hm, can it be installed and tested on it
<kelvie> kitche: what is backports? :o
<cratel> what package is the font "courier new" in?
<kelvie> I do use edgy now btw
<karthik> ThePub...tell me clearly...i m newbie
<kitche> kelvie: it's updated packages for dapper they just made them work with dapper from edgy
<kelvie> kitche: ah
<cablesm102> karthik, put sudo before the command you wish to run as root
<vanberge> would anybody be able to tell me - does easyubuntu work on 6.10 ?  :-)  thanks in advance
<cablesm102> karthik, it will then ask for your password, and run the command as root
<kitche> !easyubuntu|vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ThePub> karthik: idk how clearer I can be...  O/o  use konq/nautilus to go to the location that holds your file, right-click and click "edit as administrator"...
<cablesm102> karthik, you can start GUI programs like this: "sudo firefox" for example.
<thoreauputic> vanberge: preferably, don't use easy ubuntu - use the wiki on restricted formats
<karthik> oh..ok
<cablesm102> ThePub, that isn't there by default
<vanberge> thoreauputic, tyvm...
<gotit> how do i tell ubuntu to search for plug and play devices from terminal
<thoreauputic> !restricted | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uMISTA> when i enter sudo mv /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/gcc~; ln  -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 /usr/bin/gcc i get a permission denied
<belfegor> hello
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help
<ThePub> cablesm102: oh, it isn't?  oops.. how'd I add it then?  I hate misinformation O.o
<belfegor> how can i instal bet365 poker on ubuntu?
<kitche> uMISTA: you forgot the second sudo
<cablesm102> ThePub, I installed a script in Nautilus to get that.
<belfegor> can i instal it?
<karthik> ThePub.....i cannot  find "edit as administartor"
<lardarse> question: is there any way of determining the exit status of a program that has just run ?
<cablesm102> karthik, he was incorrect about that command
<kitche>  /quit
<kitche> bah stupid space
<lardarse> heh
<karthik> i want permissions to get added to my user.....i dont wanna use sudo.......
<uMISTA> so wheres the second sudo go?
<cablesm102> karthik, open a command prompt, and put in "gksudo gedit FILENAME" (except obviously replacing FILENAME with the path of the file you want to edit)
<ThePub> cablesm102: well, no.. clearly not since I have it and have a fairly stock installation :)
<cablesm102> ThePub, I can't find it, and neither can karthik
<karthik> ok
<n30n> karthik: sudo -s?
<ThePub> I know what has it.  KDE :)
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help
<cablesm102> karthik, you can't add permissions to your account. It will ask you for a password whenever you want to do anything as an administrator. To have it otherwise would be a huge security risk.
<karthik> ok
<cablesm102> karthik, that was one of the biggest flaws in windows.
<belfegor> so can u tell me please?what sould i do with bet365?is working on ubuntu?
<karthik> i accept that
<cablesm102> karthik, you can install a script to add "edit as root" to your right-click menu
<cablesm102> not sure how i did it though
<ThePub> karthik: KDE has the command, and since you're here you're using Gnome (like me actually).  My applogies, too much flipping around GUIs recently.  Get confused :)
<cablesm102> I'll try to dig up the instructions
<MrFoobar> does anyone know when a .deb package for Java 1.6 is going to be released?
<n30n> cablesm102: In my opinion windows itself was the flaw
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 i burnt it correctley but it still goes to DRDOS
<lupine_85> uMISTA: before ln
<catsy> how do u compile your own kernel
<karthik> but how to write a script for that n add to ur menu......i m a new-bie
<cablesm102> DragonRomer, are you trying to boot from a CD?
<DragonRomer`> cablesm102 yes
<cablesm102> karthik, I'm finding it
<lupine_85> but after ;
<cablesm102> DragonRomer, check your BIOS settings to see the boot order.
<DragonRomer`> cablesm102 the boot order is correct, the cdrom is the only thing booting
<lupine_85> uMISTA: to get back to the original... sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc; sudo mv /usr/bin/gcc~ /usr/bin/gcc
<cablesm102> oohhhh. So nothing else is working, JUST the CD?
<VMT2007> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: how did you burn it this time?
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 i burnt the iso into a bootable disc in nero express
<ThePub> cablesm102: you can easily create such a command using nautilus actions btw.
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: you need to burn as an image ( a literal image)
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: did you burn the iso file to the cd, or did you burn it as an image?
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic oh.... grr im using so many cds lol
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: in nero, there should be an option Burn image to disc
<cablesm102> karthik, you need to first go to the folder ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: the DRDoS thing is perhaps nero's way of making the cd bootable ( guessing)
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 yeh i just burnt it onto a bootable disc, ill go try as an image now
<karthik> wait..
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: you don't need that - just a pure image
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: you don't have to go to bootable disc, if you burn the image it will be bootable
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: the boot code is in the CD image
<DragonRomer`> yuv656thanks :)
<thoreauputic> built in :)
<uMISTA> so i tryed to make a the symlink but i get symlink but i get this error! mv: cannot stat `/usr/bin/gcc': No such file or directory
<minerale_> I am having trouble signing up on ubuntuforums (mail sender broken? ) could someone download this attachment for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269305
<cablesm102> DragonRomer, are you sure you burned it as an image and not as a file?
<missing> hello people!!
<karthik> how can i go to that folder
<karthik> its not found
<thoreauputic> cablesm102: he didn't - he tried to make it a bootable CD ( not the right choice)
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic problem, when i try to burn it using nero it tells me its the wrong type of disc now, it wants a cd not a dvd?
<ThePub> isn't the cd already bootable?  just burn the raw iso to the disk and be done with it, isn't it?
<missing> cablesm102: burn your image with imgburn
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: hang on a minute - I 'll try to find a link for an ISO burner for you
<cablesm102> missing, I'm not having the problem.
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic ok thanks
<missing> hehehe
<missing> good
<yuv656> minerale_: truecrypt-4.2a-build.tar.gz ?
<vanberge> if i have an ntfs drive attached as a slave, shouldnt ubuntu mount that by default?  :-(
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<cablesm102> karthik, I've got a script you can use to edit something as administrator easily
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: I don't use windows, but that should do it
<cablesm102> karthik, still there?
<missing> vanberge: no it doest u have to add it
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic thankys :)
<thoreauputic> :) yw
<minerale_> yuv656: yeah
<missing> vanberge: but its really easy to add
<vanberge> missing, i was just about to ask how hard it was...  :-)
<karthik> yes i m there cable
<Cyber_Stalker> what programming language would u guys suggest i learn
<missing> vanberge: its really easy
<karthik> tell me the steps
<missing> vanberge: let me walk you along
<Cyber_Stalker> i know some java but im bored of it :/
<yuv656> minerale_: can't you download attachments unless you are logged in?
<ThePub> Cyber_Stalker: anyone you can :)
<lupine_85> Cyber_Stalker: C :)
<rapid> Cyber_Stalker, C
<minerale> yuv656: nope
<missing> vanberge: how new are u to linux?
<vanberge> missing, tyvm... its very appreciated
<Cyber_Stalker> c is good?
<yuv656> minerale_: ok hang on
<cablesm102> karthik, go to the private chat
<Cyber_Stalker> i could use it to create an irc bot ?
<missing> its no problem
<vanberge> missing, pretty familiar.  used off/on for a few years now
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<missing> kewl
<rapid> Cyber_Stalker, perl, bash, php, c
<rapid> lol
<MrFoobar> I would suggest python if you're not too hardcore into programming, C/C++ otherwise
<missing> so u wanna write to the drive right?
<ThePub> Cyber_Stalker: C is the basis of any low-level programming.  it's pretty much the model of most "c like" languages.  C/C++ are the core of most programming projects.
<vanberge> missing, not necessarily... want to copy all my files off of there.  read acces is fine
* vanberge is moving from windows for good
<Cyber_Stalker> ok ThePub but does it have a good range of functions?
<missing> if u wanna write there is a ntfs-3g driver u can install
<ThePub> Cyber_Stalker: If you want to learn a fun language, check out Groovy.  All the power of Python, Perl and Ruby wrapped onto the JVM :)
<Cyber_Stalker> easy to use, portable
<missing> do u have sata or atapi drives
<kuto> how do i recover my grub install if i reinstall windows in my boot partition?
<vanberge> atapi
<kuto> anyone pls
<vanberge> kuto, you want grub to go away?
<missing> kuto: look up wingrub
<ThePub> kuto: boot using the live cd and re-run grub from the installed linux partition and choose to install it
<missing> kuto: its really easy u can boot linux from microsofts boot loader
<missing> okay well atapi
<vanberge> 10.4
<kuto> vanberge: no i have windows and ubuntu installed in a single HDD and there is something wrong with my windows install right now. how doi reinstall grub
<missing> 1st u need to find out what partition it is
<missing> the way u do that is with fdisk
<ThePub> kuto: you would also probably need to add a boot entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst for your windows partition.
<yuv656> minerale_: uploading..
<vanberge> fdisk -l ? missing
<kuto> ThePub: do i need to mount my linux partition chroot to it and run grub?
<vanberge> missing, got it... /dev/hdb1
<ThePub> kuto: man grub, useful :)
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic hmm that still dosnt want to use my dvd
<missing> can  we go private im sorry
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic this is rediculous, how can i not burn an image to a dvd?
<arrenlex> kuto: If I understand your problem correctly, you need to mount your system, chroot into it, mount /proc, and then grub-install.
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: are you burning a DVD? Apparently doing that on windows is problematic?
<missing> can we go private?
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: ie. as an iso
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: don't you have a cd that you can burn it to?
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: on linux it's trivial...
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 no i dont
<missing> okay now go edit your /etc/fstab under root
<DragonRomer`> yuv656 i dont have a floppy drive either
<vanberge> missing,  yeah sure
<missing> okay
<missing> its better for me i have kids going crazy here
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: you would be better to use a CD ISO to install - then you can burn the full DVD if you wish from linux
<vanberge> lol... no prob
<yuv656> minerale_/minerale: http://www.chweb.net/downloads/truecrypt-4.2a-build.tar.gz
<VMT2007> hi guyz how do i compil gentoo.
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic i dont have a cd
* VMT2007 is kidding.
<VMT2007> and bored.
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: it seems that windows burning apps are crippled in this respect... ( I don't know)
<minerale> thank you very much, yuv656
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: you mean you don't have a blank  Cd to burn to?
<friedtofu> ok -.- question: i have shared folders, every time i try to DELETE the shared folders from the "System > Administration > Shared Folders" they refresh... why? -.- ....
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic no i dont
<amal029> I wanted to know why ubuntu live CD requires 256MB of ram to boot
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: is your download a CD image or a DVD image?
<friedtofu> amal029: i believe its the graphics, and they also store some files onto the RAM
<friedtofu> *temporarily use RAM as diskspace
<amal029> it becomes too much since I could not load Ubuntu on a whole lot of my computers
<minerale> amal029: it has to use half of that memory as a `fake` hard drive
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic err its an iso
<mindflow> Hi. Anybody here who can help a linux noob fix a broken dependency?
<n30n> friedtofu: Are they located on the system you used to delete them? Or a remote one
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: if it's a CD ~700MB then go get yourself some cheap CD R blanks
<amal029> I switched to simply MEPIS it has the same graphics as ubuntu but only needs 64MB of ram
<arrenlex> mindflow: Could you be more specific? Are you getting an error message? What program? What package? Are you installing from source?
<friedtofu> n30n: yeah, i'm on the system i used to delete it: it keeps refreshing after i delete it
<friedtofu> *as in, delete, exit, go back to window, and its back there again!
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic how much do they cost?
<friedtofu> amal029: i think they have ubuntu less graphic intense on their main site?...
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: you can get a stack of them for about $10 even in a post office ( i see you are in Oz)
<ubox> hey all
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic aside frome being slightley scared that you knew im from aus, thanks
<n30n> friedtofu: How are you going about trying to delete them.
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: Forestville?
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: it's in your /whois ")
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`:  /whois DragonRomer`
<ubox> :D
<False_Courage> n=Ben@MOORE1-1.gex.ncable.net.au
<yuv656> Address: 203.208.105.70 | MOORE1-1.gex.ncable.net.au | Australia (AU) | Forestville, 02 | Latitude: -33.7668, Longitude: 151.20831
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic ah lol
<n30n> friedtofu: You should do it from the terminal so it will give you error output
<vanberge> missing i think i pm'ed u... not sure.  :-P
<thoreauputic> :D
<ValMarko> When using a usb modem are there more chances to intrusions ot virus?
<friedtofu> n30n: i'm still a newb... guide me, haha - commands?
<lubix> Valmarko. that is absurd
<n30n> friedtofu: Is it a folder or a file
<friedtofu> folder
<lupine_85> ValMarko: not really. You're more likely to be exploited though, although ubuntu is pretty good against that sort of thing
<DragonRomer`> oh well thanks for your help guys, ill go buy a disk
<missing> did u get it ?
<DragonRomer`> i hope it works this time :(
<lupine_85> if you're using a USB modem, I'd suggest running a firewall (like iptables - GUI frontend firestarter) just to be safwe
<lupine_85> safe*
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: use the burner I linked for you
<vanberge> missing, i think so... if you mean /dev/hdb1 then yes
<DragonRomer`> thoreauputic yep
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: should work fine
<ValMarko> That means that even I'm using usb port for comunications I have no reasons to be worried?
<friedtofu> n30n: i'm trying to remove a folder i shared... and it doesnt delete from the "System > Administration > Shared Folders" menu....
<missing> kewll
<yuv656> DragonRomer`: you could always order some cds from shipit ;-p
<missing> but u need to add a folder to the /media
<thoreauputic> DragonRomer`: once you have Ububntu installed iso burning will be a breeze - just right click the ISO and hit burn :)
<missing> so u can mount windows there
<ValMarko> tanks
<thoreauputic> gah Ubuntu ( /me can't type)
<vanberge> ok.  just create an empty folder in root then?
<n30n> friedtofu: ohhhhh go to properties of the folder you are trying to delete
<n30n> friedtofu: somewhere in there it should give you the file location/source
<missing> so for example if your mount point is /media/windows
<missing> yes
<vanberge> missing, i created /ntfs
<missing> kewl
<missing> okay
<missing> now we need to edit the /etc/fstab with sudo
<missing> and put this at the end of you fstab
<friedtofu> n30n: oh, i'm just trying to remove it from being Shared.... not deleting the whole thing
<n30n> friedtofu: indeed.
<mindflow> Can anybody help me resolve this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mindflow>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.3.2-7ubuntu2) but 2.4.2-1 is installed ?
<n30n> friedtofu: it's a learning experience, my friend.
<friedtofu> n30n: haha, yeah ... i was just trying to share between two computers...
<lupine_85> mindflow: where it has = it means it "muist" have that version installed
<n30n> friedtofu: did it not work out?
<missing> /dev/hdb1 /media/ntfs ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<lupine_85> so you can override it if you like with --force-deps (bad idea), or you can install the requested version with sudo apt-get install fontconfig-config=2.3.2-7ubuntu2
<mindflow> lupine: I can understand that but I don't want to downgrade my own system. God knows what happend
<missing> add this to you fstab
<missing> /dev/hdb1 /media/ntfs ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<_goofy_> how do i edit what options a
<n30n> friedtofu: sometimes windows and linux don't like to share with eachother at first
<missing> then after u do that run this command as root
<missing> mount -as
<missing> mount -a
<mindflow> lupine: Can I have several versions in paralel?
<friedtofu> n30n: i was trying to share linux with linux o.O
<vanberge> i'd rather do the command... i only need to do it once!  :-)
<uMISTA> is there QEMU chat rooms?
<lupine_85> mindflow: probably not
<missing> ohh
<snax> can someone remind me how you set up a dpkg file redirect so that a file from a package gets installed somewhere else/with a different name (usually so you can write your own wrapper script to use the redirected copy)
<friedtofu> n30n: well its sharing now... but i needa know how to remove the shared folders afterwards.... :/
<Jiraiya> Y a un francais svp
<Jiraiya> ?
<missing> the command
<Jiraiya> J'ai un probleme
<arrenlex> !fr | Jiraiya
<ubotu> Jiraiya: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n30n> friedtofu: Oh, nvm. Most people roll in here with windows-linux networking probs
<missing> i know the command for BSD i hope its the same for linux
<Jiraiya> arrenlex
<Jiraiya> Stp
<Jiraiya> tu peux m aid
<Jiraiya> J'ai etait banni de ubuntu-fr
<thoreauputic> Jiraiya: this is an english channel
<Jiraiya> Parce que j'ai dis oi!
<n30n> friedtofu: find the physical location of the file, not the vertial veron of it in the shared folders manager
<mindflow> lupine: The trouble started when I tried to install a debian package in ubuntu. Can I somehow undo that without reinstalling my whole system?
<Jiraiya> y a un gros probeme
<missing> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/ntfs/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Jiraiya> je sais
<missing> its that command there
<cablesm102> mindflow, just uninstall the package through synaptic.
<nzhomie> yeah
<ubox> is thr a way to increase adsl bandwdith?
<missing> in BSD its a little diferent
<missing> but thats the linux command
<arrenlex> Jiraiya: Non, je ne parle pas francais, pardonnez-moi :( Je ne peux pas t'aide. Allez a #ubuntu-fr pour les hommes qui parle francais, svp.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<_goofy_> how do i edit what options are shown after the quit applit is clicked?
<mindflow> cable: Will that not break my system further?
<nzhomie> talk to your isp about adsl bandwith
<vanberge> missing, so, "mount -a /dev/hdb1 /ntfs"
<missing> no
<missing> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/ntfs/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<nzhomie> no it will just un install the app that you installed
<nzhomie> uninstall *
<ubox> no i mean from my place
<mindflow> ok, I will give it a try
<missing> venberge: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/ntfs/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<nzhomie> ubox : i think you can only get more bandwith if you talk to your isp
<ubox> oh ok
<_goofy_> how do i edit what options are shown after the quit applit is clicked?
<SilentDis> nzhomie:  if all your neighbors had wi-fi, and you setup a box with a bunch of wifi cards, and then aggrigated them... ;)
<missing> vanberge: did it work?
<vanberge> missing, tyvm... yes it did!  i am copying all my files over now...  :-)
<nzhomie> silent dis : ??????
<missing> kewl
<missing> its no prolem!!
<missing> my pleasure
<elfreakz> my ubuntu 6.06 making 2 type of sound ever few minute.. what sound is that? like ting tong sound...
<SilentDis> nzhomie:  sorry, saw you comment about getting more bandwidth.  I was just being goofy :)
<nzhomie> a right
<n30n> elfreakz: do you know if it is from the speakers or the systems motherboard
<nzhomie> i was just explaining to ubox on how to get more bandwith
<Jiraiya> Salut svp c'est vraiment important un francais svp
<fyrestrtr> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n30n> elfreakz: additionally, if you turn the speakers off, does this sound subside?
<thoreauputic> Jiraiya: you're a slow learner aren't you ?
<SilentDis> nzhomie:  my method works too... just takes a lot of work and is not... umm... above-board.  lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Jiraiya> me bann pour rien
<Jiraiya> j sais pas parler francais
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Jiraiya!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<friedtofu> n30n: well.. i found the real folder, i click properties, i hit "do not share" i hit ok, and its still sharing
<elfreakz> n30n, if i turn off the speaker there's no sound
<TiG4> *** Does anyone know if it is possible to simply Run a game through Cedega without actually "Installing" it
* SilentDis bows before thoreauputic
<SilentDis> don't smite me!
<thoreauputic> :D
<missing> Tiga: well it has been know to work i did it with zuma
<thoreauputic> SilenceGold: I just gaged him - I don't like to gag because of langage, but it creates noise
<SilentDis> TiG4:  I'm a cedega user myself.  from what I can tell, no, it isn't.  the way it uses Wine means it needs to put files somewhere.
<thoreauputic> *gagged
<SilentDis> TiG4:  it's just the way they wrote the scripts
<GaiaX11> Could anyone test this for me: wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<TiG4> SilentDis, whenever i try to install the game. and it asks for the next cd, cedega wont recognize the next cd
<fyrestrtr> TiG4: how would you get the files onto your machine?
<TiG4> fyrestrtr, I already have them on from my windows partition
<elfreakz> n30n, u there?
<n30n> elfreak: hold on
<GaiaX11> It is the public key for PLF repositories, but here i get a 404 error
<missing> anyone else need help?
<elfreakz> ok
<missing> im bored
<SilentDis> TiG4:  what game?  also, this probably isn't the best room for this... but it looks a little slow, so unless thoreauputic has objections (please don't smite me!)  we'll continue :)
<n30n> elfreakz: you could try upgrading to 6.1
<n30n> elfreakz: Or turn off system sound.
<_goofy_> how do i edit what options are shown after the quit applit is clicked?
<fyrestrtr> GaiaX11: its 404 here also.
<missing> no idea
<TiG4> SilentDis, It's FSOne
<n30n> elfreakz: Have you restarted your system since this problem began?
<elfreakz> n30n, i already unchecked PLAY SYSTEM SOUND in sound preference
<tonyyarusso> !plf | GaiaX11, fyrestrtr
<ubotu> GaiaX11, fyrestrtr: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<SilentDis> TiG4:  FSOne?  is it in the transgaming db?
<elfreakz> n30n, yes already restarted
<TiG4> SilentDis, Nope. :)
<missing> goofy i think thats a kernel thing since i recompiled mines it doest show any ubuntu things witch is better for me
<n30n> elfreakz: It is possible that there is a sound card error, and upgrading to 6.10 would solve this error.
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: oh thanks, I didn't even know what it was.
<elfreakz> n30n, how do i upgrade?
<fyrestrtr> TiG4: you might have better luck at #winehq -- maybe someone knows a workaround.
<GaiaX11> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<elfreakz> n30n, anything like auto upgrade like in xp windows update?
<SilentDis> TiG4:  I was about to suggest the same thing, a wine group hehe.  i've never herd of the game, so I don't know what it 'uses' for resources (directx version it's looking for, etc)
<_goofy_> missing: well i dont have the option to shutdown or restart......i have to logout 1st
<fyrestrtr> _goofy_: are you running XGL?
<n30n> elfreakz: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<SilentDis> elfreakz:  you can do a quick check of your packages from the command prompt.  sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<missing> elf: its a command that goes like this sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<n30n> elfreakz: type that into your terminal screen
<_goofy_> yes im runnung xgl
<elfreakz> n30n, i heard from some chatters here last few days, that 6.10 is not stable
<fyrestrtr> _goofy_: its a known bug in XGL.
<missing> ohh
<missing> i know what youre talking about
<n30n> elfreakz: I have had few problems with it.
<_goofy_> its verry anoying
<rredd4> grub sometimes does not load (i get a black screen before grub is to show on the screen) and sometimes it will load.  Do I need to reinstall grub or is there some other way?
<missing> right click on one of the bars at the bottom
* fyrestrtr hasn't had any problems with 6.10
<missing> and add the shutdown pannel
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help
<elfreakz> n30n, but 6.10 will solve my sound problem?
<fyrestrtr> well, I had one problem -- where the strange UUID of the hard disks was "wrong", I just did a quick edit to fstab and fixed that.
<SilentDis> !info moblock
<ubotu> Package moblock does not exist in any distro I know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<n30n> elfreakz: If the problem is with the sound card, then it the most likely solution
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Jiraiya!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<SilentDis> ahhh!  *ducks away from thoreauputic*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<n30n> elfreakz: the easiest rather
<thoreauputic> SilentDis: relax
<elfreakz> n30n, if i upgrade to 6.10 what happen to all my application in here?
<n30n> Theres an ubuntu 7.04?
<tonyyarusso> !feisty | n30n
<ubotu> n30n: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<SilentDis> thoreauputic:  sorry, it's reaction.  there's so seldom an op here, it's usually bad when one shows up *giggle*
<n30n> elfreakz: Upgrade only modifies and adds system and kernal files, it does not effect programs
<xipietotec> SilentDis: It's not in the repo, it's Peerguardian for Linux
<xipietotec> Unfortunately it's blocking the sourceforge CVS servers
<thoreauputic> SilenceGold: it's our policy to remain non ops unless needed - keeps the temperature down :)
<n30n> tonyyarusso: Oh, i see why seeing it as an upgrade option confused it.
<elfreakz> n30n, is there any site that saying about this sound problem?
<n30n> elfreakz: you could always google it. "strange sounds in ubuntu linux" should do the trick.
<missing> elf: im curious what sound problems i wast here
<SilentDis> xipietotec:  sorry.  still learning a bit around the edges.  never had direct experience with it, so I'm googling it now.  never hurts to learn ;)
<n30n> missing: His system speakers are making consistant beeping noises
<n30n> missing: that stop when he turns off the speakers
<wxywxy> ...
<arrenlex> thoreauputic: It's a lot better than those scary rooms on efnet where EVERYONE is an op. :)
<ubox> !info gkismet
<ubotu> Package gkismet does not exist in any distro I know
<missing> elfreaks: i get strange sounds in my sons pc when movies are playing cause it doesnt have a fast enuf rpocesor
<ubox> !info kismet
<elfreakz> missing, dont know.. they are 2 type of sound pop up when ever i use ubuntu
<thoreauputic> arrenlex: indeed
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<missing> ohhhhhh
* vanberge wonders what #ubuntu prefers.... thunderbird vs. evolution?
<n30n> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<missing> so i get a litte anxious im bored
<thoreauputic> vanberge: MTA wars --->> #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<missing> maybe i should go play et for a little bit
<thoreauputic> oops MUA wars I mena ...
<thoreauputic> *mean
* fyrestrtr pedantically points out that neither thunderbird nor evolution are MTAs
<supervisor> when  i  find information how  use  ubuntu
<n30n> elfreakz: !sound
<fyrestrtr> ah thoreauputic -- you are quick today ;)
<vanberge> thoreauputic, not trying to start any wars... just curious.  will do offtopic in future, sorry
* thoreauputic pointa out he corrected himself
<n30n> !sound elfreakz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound elfreakz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> supervisor:  what would you like to know?  we're here to help :)
<n30n> how in the blazes did i used to make ubotu pm people stuff
<vanberge> thoreauputic, you would probably say 'pine' wouldnt you...  :-P
<thoreauputic> vanberge: i wasn't serious :)
<missing> do u guys know of a good kernel guide for a p4?
<thoreauputic> vanberge: i mostly use sylpheed actually
<arrenlex> n30n: You redirect the output to a person "!something > user" or use !tell
<thoreauputic> vanberge: mutt for CLI :)
* missing is bored
<Emigre1> Hello.  I'm switching to Ubuntu on my main productivity machine, an AMD single-core 3200+ 64 bit chip.  Everything runs hunky-dory with my hardware and Edgy 32-bit.  What can I expect if I go with Edgy 64-bit, will I have problems?
<n30n> !sound > elfreakz
<n30n> arrenlex: Gotcha
<elfreakz> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<SilentDis> n30n:  you can either pipe it (!hi | n30n for example) which will send the msg to the room, with that person's name on prefix.  or, you can do so privately (/msg ubotu !topic > target)
<XiXaQ> Is 250MB of RAM enough for a single-user office Ubuntu user?
<supervisor> i know used desktop genome
<elfreakz> n30n, i already try that FILE chnage device, and still get the same sound oever and over
<n30n> elfreakz: I still think its the drivers and you need to upgrade
<n30n> elfreakz: I was just offering the alternatives anyway
<SilentDis> XiXaQ:  i personally believe so, yes.  it'll be a bit slow around the edges though with gnome.  but other than that, it should work well on 256mb ram
<missing> elffreak: do u have an intel board?
<elfreakz> n30n, hmmm i will try.. but how
<supervisor> fine  silentdis
<elfreakz> missing, yea intel board... fujitsu s6240
<n30n> elfreakz: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<SilentDis> XiXaQ:  in fact, I just installed Ubuntu on a lower end machine (P3 550, 384mb, 8gb hd) for my mother.  she likes it :)
<n30n> How many ops are in here
<elfreakz> n30n, the Software Updates still in progress of searching
<ubun> what is X-video and how do i get it? i dont see it in synaptic
<missing> hmm.. and u have your headphone panel connected? the one that goes to the side or to the front?
<XiXaQ> SilentDis, nice to know :) I'm running VMWare server and I'm trying to find out how much RAM I should allocate for each machine.
<SilentDis> n30n:  it only takes one to squelch you... roflmao
<SilentDis> XiXaQ:  256-384 will run them fine :)
<n30n> SilentDis: I was just wondering...
<thoreauputic> n30n: it varies with time of day etc.
<SilentDis> n30n:  and I was just being goofy ;)
<elfreakz> n30n, why the software update too so long? is it hang or anything?
<missing> elffreak: now that i remember i had the same problem but quake3 would tell me the sound was muted then i connected the panel and the mute went away but i did get a beep now that i remember
<deep> godorning ^^
<deep> godmorning**
<SilentDis> whomever requested that info on feisty, thanks.  i'm glad to see a goal of composite by default in there :)
<n30n> elfreakz: It downloads the entire kernal and stuff
<missing> ohh wait u have a laptop!!!!!!!!
<_goofy_> i have 3 EIDE disks that are different sizes and i want to make one logical disk out of them.....any one have any ideas
<thoreauputic> n30n: the access list has about 25-27 ops, if you want to know, for #ubuntu
<elfreakz> n30n, i havent download it, just checking if there's update
<elfreakz> and it took so long..
<krustofski> any of you guys listen to techno?
<n30n> thoreauputic: It's okay, i lost interste in that tangent
<missing> well good bye enemy territory is calling me
<thoreauputic> n30n: Ok :)
<krustofski> if so, who sings that doobie doobie...[doobie * n] ...do song
<elfreakz> n30n, at one point just now there error message saying coulnt download repositories.. and gave me 2 link
<SilentDis> krustofski:  I assume you mean the original crooner, old blue eyes himself, sinatra?
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<n30n> !tell elfreakz about multiverse
<krustofski> lol SilentDis no no, the techno edition, with the female vocal
<elfreakz> n30n, got it
<n30n> elfreakz: Ok.
<deep> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<deep> hm
<elfreakz> n30n, is there any way to end program like in xp - task manager?
<deep> !multiverse > elfreakz
<deep> uhh, didnt work :D
<SilentDis> krustofski:  dah bu dee dah bu dahh?
<deep> !multiverse | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arrenlex> elfreakz: killall
<deep> that :D
<krustofski> possibly?
<krustofski> lol
<deep> just had to try :9
<n30n> elfreakz: sometimes control c
<deep> !multiverse > deep
<elfreakz> aarrgghh i want to stop that software update and restart
<_goofy_> anyone know a good software raid utility
<SilentDis> krustofski:  it's in my archives somewhere... let me dig for a moment... 90+gb of mp3s is a bit of a pain at times lol
<krustofski> lol thanks SilentDis
<krustofski> its stuck in my noggin' and i cant get it out without hearing it
<SilentDis> krustofski:  i'm tempted to say darude right now... still looking though
<n30n> n30n: do i light up orange when i talk to myself?
<elfreakz> n30n, software updates done checking, and its empty???
<elfreakz> n30n, nothing to update and upgrade?
<n30n> elfreakz: it should say there is an availible upgrade or somethinglike that
<n30n> elfreakz: at the top
<Epidemik> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<n30n> !fdisk
<krustofski> SilentDis, hm, if you get the actual song title ill make dirty love to you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deep> deep: do i light up orange when i talk to myself then?
<elfreakz> n30n, it say my system is up-to-date
<deep> No, I didnt. :/
<n30n> gksudo "update-manager -d"
<n30n> quotes and all
<Epidemik> um there is no system-> administratin ->disks can someone help me?
<SilentDis> krustofski:  it's either darude or Eifel 59...
<n30n> elfreakz: if not.
<bobbyz> Hi, my ubuntu laptop has difficulties getting an ip address on the wireless network at my college campus using dhclient, but pump works every time.  Is there a way to change the networking scripts to use pump instead of dhclient for dhcp?
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<krustofski> eifel 59? isnt it eifel 65?
<Epidemik> can someone help me partition my harddrive?
<n30n> elfreakz: you'll need to enable multiverse and universe repositories
<Epidemik> please
<elfreakz> n30n, hmmmm
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: what do you need help with?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: i want to partition my harddrive
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: for installation or another hard drive?
<Epidemik> fryestrtr: it says system->administration->disks
<Epidemik> but that doesnt exist
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: install gparted.
<SilentDis> krustofski:  you could be right on that lol.  i know i herd it a couple days ago... but with a music collection this big on random... it's hard to remember :P
<bretticus> anybody here setup a wintv card recently?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: The one i currnetly have in there. do i need to boot of live cd to do this?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: sudo apt-get install gparted?
<krustofski> lol it was streaming on di.fm earlier today
<krustofski> and im just going nuts now
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr there it goes i think...when i reformat disk will i have to reinstall ubuntu
<Epidemik> ?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: livecd comes with gparted, is should be there. The installer will launch a partition editor for you if you choose 'manual partition'.
<SilentDis> krustofski:  Found it.  Eiffel 65 "Blue" :)
<krustofski> lol no no
<krustofski> thats not it
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: if you reformat the root partition (the / ) then yes.
<krustofski> blue is something else
<krustofski> this has a female vocal
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: do i need to go off live to reformat entire thing?
<krustofski> im gonna slice my throat
<krustofski> bbl
<SilentDis> krustofski:  darn.  rofl
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: no, you can do that from the live cd.
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: just start the installation process.
<SilentDis> could an op please change the topic to "Welcome to #ubuntu!  Supporting Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and finding that damn song that's stuck in your head!" :D
<fyrestrtr> SilentDis: kubuntu is in #kubuntu
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr but i already have ubuntu installed, do i need to go to livecd to reinstall?
<SilentDis> rofl
<fyrestrtr> SilentDis: and song discovery is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: no, just boot into your system. Open up a terminal, and type sudo apt-get install gparted
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr okay ive done that now what do i do...?
<Epidemik> i dont see the button to reformat
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: you need to run gparted.
<Epidemik> i want my hdd to appear as if it just came outa the box
<rocky123> hello eveyone
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: then you'll see all the buttons :P
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: i see the buttons :D...theres too many, which one do i click
<rocky123> can anybody tell me which version of video4linux is installed with the edgy kernel
<elfreakz> n30n, the repository might be no longer available/could not be contacted bcos of network problem. if available and older version of the failed index will be used.otherwise the repository will be ignored. check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in preferences
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<elfreakz> n30n, i already follow what the repositories site telling me
<rocky123> can anybody tell me which version of video4linux is installed with the edgy kernel 2.6.10.-generic
<deep> Epidemik, first select your disc : )
<xipietotec> If anyone is familiar with Moblock I could seriously use some help, its currently blocking sourceforge cvs servers
<xipietotec> and I do not know how to edit the block list
<Epidemik> deep theres three....sorry im such a noob
* SilentDis runs off to perform what is known in The Sims as "Greening"
<Epidemik> deep the delete option is greyed out....
<deep> Epidemik, you dont know which one is which?
<n30n> elfreakz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Epidemik> deep i want all of them gone
<mindflow> kudos to calblesm102! He is the package master!
<elfreakz> n30n, why should i use edgy?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm
<elfreakz> n30n, i mean im on 6.06 now?
<deep> Epidemik: everyone totally clear?
<Epidemik> deep, so it is just like when i pulled th HD outa the boxx for the first time
<cablesm102> thanks, mindflow
<Epidemik> deep exactly
<n30n> elfreakz: the documents has older verson codes too
<n30n> somewhere in there
<timpino> Hi Everybody!
<elfreakz> ok
<deep> Epidemik, first off, what filesystem you want on it?
<n30n> elfreakz: if you look around you should find 6.06 too
<ninjaboy> I just installed ubuntu, but its unable to find my usb mouse. what should i do? :/
* SilentDis has returned
<timpino> I'm thinking about buying a mouse for my laptop to have with me on the go, I would love if it had a thumb-button, antbody know one?
<Epidemik> deep FAT32 i believe but then again im pretty nooby
<n30n> Epidemik: fdisk -l
<fyrestrtr> timpino: the microsoft mouse does.
<SilentDis> ninjaboy:  this is a bit of a workaround, and not a direct 'solution' to the issue... but do you have one of those little usb>ps2 dongles and a PS2 port on your box?
<Epidemik> n30n in teminal?
<n30n> Epidemik: indeed.
<deep> Epidemik, okay, then just select a disc, then in the middle there will be this big bar, just rightclick it and you will have a lot of options
<deep> Epidemik, there you can format it to fat32
<timpino> fyerstrtr: I M$ mouse? holy shit buying from the devil! :) Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out
<Epidemik> deep...which disk do i select
<ninjaboy> SilentDis: i have to admit im totally blank. im not sure what i have or don't. all i know is that i used ubuntu a bit before, and then i got it working.
<ninjaboy> just a plain usb mouse i suppose.
<Epidemik> n30n. thanks but i dont think that did anything
<deep> Epidemik, well, since your going to format all of then, it doesnt matter so much.
<deep> Epidemik, you might want to format one of them to something else then FAT32 though, since you want an OS too.
<Epidemik> deep- okay i'll start with /dev/hdg1...
<n30n> Epidemik: you said yo uwerent sure if it was fat32, fdisk tells you what type they the partitions are i believe
<Epidemik> deep.... what do you mean by that lol
<SilentDis> ninjaboy:  I was talking a workaround.  many usb mice and keyboards come with little adapters to make their stuff work in PS2 ports.  not an perfect solution, but if it works...
<Epidemik> n30n okay thanks
<keeganX> How would I solve mplayer saying it can't find a -vo
<deep> Epidemik, well, windows want an NTFS filesystem, and linux preferly an EXT3 or an reisersfs.
<Epidemik> okay guys... im gonna come clean and hopefully this will help you guys help me
<mindflow> Can Somebody help me find mozilla-browser mozilla-psm packages?
<Epidemik> I wanna get windows back
<deep> Epidemik, so one of the discs cant be an fat32
* Epidemik bangs head against wall
<arrenlex> keeganX: You have a video file? Run mplayer from the command line with -vo xv and pastebin all the output: mplayer -vo xv file.avi
<n30n> Epidemik: i duel boot ^.^
<timpino> ninjaboy, I've used a USB mouse with just a regular PS2 protocol worked like a charm
<Epidemik> i wanna put linux on a diff harddrive
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: if you just want windows back, pop in a Windows installation CD, reboot your computer, and have Windows format your disk. You don't need to go through all this.
<mindflow> apt_get gives me Package mozilla-browser is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mindflow> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mindflow> is only available from another source
<mindflow> E: Package mozilla-browser has no installation candidate
<supervisor> thanks
<Epidemik> n30n thats the longterm plan
<ninjaboy> SilentDis: well all i have is this mouse i got from a friend. nothing more. ps2 protocol. is that something i need to install? :P
<ninjaboy> im a bit embarassed.
<timpino> ninjaboy: also if the mouse is wireless, make sure it's connected :P made that mistake myself
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr i tried that and it said it couldnt recognize the harddrive....
<deep> n30n died :(
<ninjaboy> hehe, its not wireless.
<ninjaboy> i know that much. lol
<Epidemik> i thought that was cause i hadnt formatted it...
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: no, that's not why.
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: it recognizes unformatted harddisks just fine.
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: wll mine is formatted in EXT3
<timpino> ninjaboy, what you probably have to do is edit your X config
<Epidemik> should it still be reconized?
<mindflow> How do I do this:  (You'll need to have "universe" and "multiverse" Ubuntu repositories enabled in your APT settings.)?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: that's fine, it will just say 'unknown partition type'.
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ninjaboy> timpino: i have no idea how to do that.
<SilentDis> ninjaboy:  you probably will have to dive into your x.conf... but one thing before you do... got a usb disk or something else to test that usb port... just to be certain that's not the problem?
<timpino> ninjaboy: there is a graphical interface to it, but I usually do it by hand...
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr. i know this isnt the right place for windows help but...it says something like no harddrive attatched. i take outh the install disk and it takes me to Linux just fine...whats wrong?
<ninjaboy> the port works. atleast in windows.
<timpino> !XConfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SilentDis> !multiverse | mindflow
<ubotu> mindflow: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: if you want to completely wipe out all disks and make them as brand new, then boot from the livecd and run gparted from there (its already installed on the livecd).
<mindflow> Thanks ubotu
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: how many disks do you have in your machine?
<keeganX> arrenlex: pastebin is taking forever to load up
<mindflow> Thanks SilentDis ;-)
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr. 1 at the moment, my friend has my other one which i plan to put ubuntu on once i get XP working on this one
<timpino> ninjaboy: there are loads and loads of tutorials on how to set up X.conf
<keeganX> arrenlex: there we go!
<tom_kelleher> so I read on digg about a new kernel. should I update?
<keeganX> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36780/
<timpino> ninjaboy: not as hard as it sound TBH
<SilentDis> mindflow:  nt :)
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: okay, then the easiest option for you is -- boot from the livecd, run gparted from there, and delete all partitions.
<arrenlex> keeganX: You can always use pastebin.ca if ubuntu's is slow.
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: not unless there is something compelling in the new kernel that you need.
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: and that should fix it? have you installed windows before?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: heh, before? Installed? I do it every day (almost).
<arrenlex> keeganX: And what was the command you ran?
<SilentDis> tom_kelleher:  not sure what they're going with in feisty... edgy is running 2.6.17 as it is... what kernel were you reading about?
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; I think it was mostly security stuff, but I'm not 100% sure.
<tom_kelleher> SilentDis; I believe they were talking about 2.6.19
<thoreauputic> currently feisty is 2.6.19 - there's talk of 2.6.20
<tom_kelleher> I read that too
<jishin> how can I change NICs order persitently, like eth0 for MAC 0, eth1 for MAC 1 ....
<keeganX> arrenlex: I ran this  mplayer -vo vx ~/Desktop/pauly_shore_gets_punched_in_the_face.wmv
<wyld> what is the command to delete a file in the command line?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: oh cool i guess... so i should trust you heh. i think ive trusted you with stuff like this before so here goes. Ill be right back i have the live/install CDs for about 10 different distros on my desk so i gotta sort through thme heh
<ninjaboy> timpino: the graphical interface... alot of stuff in there. which one do i choose?
<tom_kelleher> but I also heard Feisty is too unstable to use day to day
<elfreakz> software updates 6.06 why it didnt say there's update/upgrade too 6.10???
<thoreauputic> wyld: rm
<wyld> thanks
<SilentDis> wyld:  rm
<arrenlex> keeganX: Hooray for lysdexia! It's "mplayer -vo xv"
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<elfreakz> thanks
<wyld> how about to remove a directory?
<arrenlex> wyld: rm -r <folder>
<wyld> ah
<wyld> thanks
* mindflow is happy camper. Learned two things about ubuntu tonight. Thanks guys!
<Epidemik> meh fyrestrtr. i installed from Ubuntu 5.10 Install disk, not live cd...so would a gento live CD work?
<deep> mindflow :D
<SilentDis> the lysdexic santa worshipper was told to llik by his god O.o
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: install disk IS a live cd.
<Epidemik> i dont think 5.10 was
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: livecd just means that it boots up into a desktop. For some stupid reason, Ubuntu started calling them 'desktop cds'.
<elfreakz> fyrestrtr, its not recommended to update using apt-get ???
<tom_kelleher> I think 5.10 had two CDs, a install and live
<timpino> ninjaboy: there is a section called mouse or something at the top, that's were you should be tinkering
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr...okay im gonna go check it i guess
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: if you have an install cd, then surely it has some sort of partition editor. It doesn't really matter.
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: if you have fast net connection, download the gparted livecd and run it.
<_goofy_> can you change premissions on a usb disk.....
<fyrestrtr> elfreakz: no.
<tonyyarusso> tom_kelleher: Correct.  In Dapper they added the ability to install from the Live CD, and now ShipIt only sends that one.  You can use the old style CD (now called "alternate") if you need special options or don't have enough RAM, or just like it
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr. okay wish me luck, if im not back in 25 minutes, start praying for my survival hehe
<fyrestrtr> _goofy_: depends on the file system running on it.
<Epidemik> thanks for the help once again
<Epidemik> you rock
<Epidemik> same goes for you deep and if you see n30n tell him thanks to
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: yeah from Dapper onwards they did this desktop cd business.
<deep> Epidemik, okay :D np : )
<rocky123> can anybody tell me which version of video4linux is installed with the edgy kernel 2.6.10.-generic
* fyrestrtr thinks it was a bad idea
<Epidemik> about me fyrestrtr? lol
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: no lol
* Epidemik starts shaking....
<Epidemik> okay
<Epidemik> glad you have confidence
<mindflow> Anybody know what to do with this error: gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory?
<Epidemik> bbl
<fyrestrtr> mindflow: you get it from what?
<arrenlex> mindflow: Do you have build-essential installed?
<mindflow> fyre: Trying to build democracy
<_goofy_> fyrestrtr its a vfat disk and it only allows the owner to access it
<mindflow> arrenlex: might not have
<arrenlex> mindflow: Oh! Democracy! You need to apt-get remove --purge dictatorship first. (Kidding. =P)
<fyrestrtr> mindflow: isn't there a deb for it?
<SilentDis> lol
<arrenlex> mindflow: Install it.
<arrenlex> mindflow: Actually, it's in the repos.
<arrenlex> !democracyplayer | mindflow
<fyrestrtr> !info democracyplayer
<ubotu> democracyplayer: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 480 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<catsy> hi there i have difficulties setting up my adsl connection i'm currently on windows
<tom_kelleher> does anybody know how I can connect to, and at bare minimum print from a networked HP printer
<edog^> on a fresh ubuntu install, with ifconfig I'm seeing that my machine has two ip addresses even though I have one network card.  What's the deal with that?
<Lam_> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ninjaboy> timpino: i have no idea what im doing her im sad to say
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: just add it as a network printer with the hp drivers?
<Phlosten> catsy, ethernet or usb?
<ninjaboy> here.
<mindflow> arrenlex: Will that build from source? I am running ppc
<fyrestrtr> edog^: where do you see the two addresses?
<arrenlex> mindflow: All packages in ubuntu exist for i386, amd64, and ppc.
<mindflow> great
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; that easy huh... does HP have good Linux support then?
<fyrestrtr> arrenlex: not all ;)
<arrenlex> mindflow: apt-get will automatically select and install the correct version. All you need to do is install democracyplayer.
<edog^> fyrestrtr, using ifconfig
<arrenlex> fyrestrtr: They have to. They can exist for MORE, sure, but they must have those three.
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: its one of the better. HP drivers work with other printers too. For more info, look up your printer at linuxprinting.org
<nothlit> Whats the diff between democracyplayer and zudeo
<elfreakz> how to stop the timer when dual boot?? its like after few second it auto login to ubuntu.. i want to stop the timer
<fyrestrtr> edog^: what two ip addressess do you see?
<edog^> I have 192.168.0.100 and 192.168.0.101 which doesn't make sense because I have another machine already using 101
<fyrestrtr> elfreakz: hit esc
<fyrestrtr> edog^: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<elfreakz> fyrestrtr, how if im not infront the computer... it will go to ubuntu.. then i have to restart and boot again
<mindflow> Wow that worked, my opinion of linux just gained 10 points ;-)
<_goofy_> is there a way to let "user" and "other" read a usb disk
<catsy> i need help with my adsl connection ethernet
<fyrestrtr> _goofy_: mount it with a liberal umask
<arrenlex> mindflow: Always check to make sure a package exists in the repositores before trying to get it by other means... you can use synaptic's search feature or "apt-cache search <terms>" from the command line to find out.
<fyrestrtr> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<fyrestrtr> mindflow: ^^^ for you :)
<mindflow> great
<Epidemik> haha
<derekS> i am upgrading from dapper->edgy. i only have packages from the official ubuntu archives. i did it via apt-get dist-upgrade. it is saying how "courier-authdaemon" is in a bad inconsistent state. i have tried -f upgrade, reconfiguring, reinstalling, etc
<mindflow> I like to get my hands dirty but dirty hands are dangerous for a noob like me ;-)
<derekS> nothing is working
<derekS> what should i do
<Epidemik> i bet you guys are disipointed to see me back so soon...
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr you still here?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade | derekS
<ubotu> derekS: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: sure.
<catsy> i need help with my adsl connection ethernet
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr  unlucky for you :P... okay so i booted of the install disk. And i didnt give me a GUI
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr i mean like X didnt boot...
<rocky123> hello..can anybody tell me which version of video4linux is installed with the edgy kernel 2.6.10.-generic
<arrenlex> Epidemik: Are you sure you didn't accidentally grab the alternate or server CD?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: the easiest option for you, is to download and burn the gparted livecd.
<mindflow> Another noob question: I don't get the oprion to go to 1280x1024. Where do I set my monitor capabilities?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: like it said "press enter to being install or type server to install server
<arrenlex> !fixres | mindflow
<ubotu> mindflow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Epidemik> arrenlex, it wsa an old 5.10 disk :(
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: download the gparted livecd, its only 30 MB
<mindflow> beautiful. You guys are well organised
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr :( cd burner is broken on this computer
<arrenlex> mindflow: Ubotu is our god.
<edog^> hmm..wait a sec...the eth1 is my wireless which is disabled, so I thought it wouldn't show up on ifconfig.  And why would it say it has an ip of 192.168.0.101?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: can it boot from usb?
<twosouls82> what does '<person a> runs <person b>'s fork bomb...' mean?
<catsy> i need help with my adsl connection ethernet
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr, i only have a Firewire hard drive, im working on limited resources right now lol
<Epidemik> my mom is using the other computer
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: okay, no problem. Are you in Ubuntu right now?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr yes
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: okay, open up a terminal (hit alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal and hit enter)
<catsy> hello??
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr okay, it opend a normal terminal window. was it supposed to do something else?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: no, that's about it.
<Phlosten> catsy, is your ethernet connecting to the modem?
<droolubuntu> how do i find out exactly what processor i have??? i know i have intel celeron but i want more details..
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: now, type mount and hit enter.
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Phlosten> catsy, ie can you ping the modem?
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: (that's a command)
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr mount: can't find enter in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<voltz_> I saved a script for nautilus but only as a text file,is there a way to change that to script ?
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; thanks man. I didn't know about that site.
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: I mean type mount and then hit the enter key
<arrenlex> voltz_: chmod +x <file> to make it executable
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr in the terminal window? Thats what i did
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr oh waitl
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr lol didnt see that
<voltz_> arrenlex, thanks,I will try that
<Epidemik> fyrestrtrtr Im not that nooby, just tired *embarresed*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr okay, should i pastbin that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b christian1222!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: okay the first line should be /dev/(something) on / type ext3
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: note down the /dev/(something) part.
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr /dev/hdg1
<droolubuntu> arrenlex, the command lists that i have intel celeron cpu 2.40 GHz...model 2....does it mean i have Celeron 2??
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: you have one hard disk?
<droolubuntu> i want to install swiftox for my particular processor but dont know which package to choose!
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr yes but i formated it with the default options when i installed ubuntu
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: I don't know intel's naming conventions. All I know is that, for me, "model name" contains the correct name of my CPU.
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: YYMV.
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: okay, no problem.
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: -Y +M
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: now type sudo -i hit enter, type your password and then hit enter again.
<droolubuntu> arrenlex, whats that? -y +m???
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: Nothing, I was correcting my spelling. xD
<arrenlex> YYMV -> YMMV
<fyrestrtr> droolubuntu: what options do you have for swiftfox?
<droolubuntu> ymmv mans?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr and all this is going to get the windows installer to work... or we hope that atleast? just before we do a whole bunch of stuff i wanna make sure were going in the right direction
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: yes.
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; so I downloaded the file, and tried to install it, but I need to install some things first, could you please help me get them?
<fyrestrtr> droolubuntu: your mileage may vary = ymmv
<edog^^^> how do I set the default gateway?  I think it's trying to use my wireless on some random open access point as the gateway...
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: what things, and what file?
<thoreauputic> droolubuntu: "Your mileage may vary" - you may have different experiences
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: root@ubuntu:~# ...now what?
<christian1222> hi guys, what do i have to do to get windows media player 9 streams to work in firefox, i have alread installed the mozilla-mplayer package, and that didnt work
<edog^^^> (I had less problems setting up my network with 5.10)
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: type fdisk /dev/hdg
<droolubuntu> fyrestrtr, swiftfox-athlon
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-athlon-xp
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-athlon64
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-k6-2
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-pentium-m
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-pentium2
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: and hit enter.
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-pentium3
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-pentium3m
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-pentium4
<droolubuntu> swiftfox-prescott
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; the installer said I need the dependencies, libjpeg
<thoreauputic> droolubuntu: do not paste
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<droolubuntu> oops sorry:(
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: I forgot what you were installing.
<fyrestrtr> droolubuntu: pentium-3
<thoreauputic> !pastebin " droolubuntu
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; oh sorry, it's a printing and imaging driver for my HP OfficeJet 7310
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin " droolubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !pastebin > droolubuntu
<yoshig3> !pastebin | droolubuntu
<ubotu> droolubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: okay, was i supposed to do exactly that or should i have done fdisk /dev/hdg1
<Epidemik> ?
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: you just just download the .ppd file.
<yoshig3> Ubotu, tell droolubuntu about pastebin.
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: On a modern CPU, you will not notice a difference between swiftfox and firefox.
<christian1222> hi guys, what do i have to do to get windows media player 9 streams to work in firefox, i have alread installed the mozilla-mplayer package, and that didnt work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: no, exactly fdisk /dev/hdg
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr okay done
<yoshig3> Ubotu, tell droolubuntu about !pastebin.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about !pastebin. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> yoshig3: it's done
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: now type the letter p and hit enter
<yoshig3> lol...
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: you will see a listing of partitions
<droolubuntu> arrenlex, but i want firefox2 so swiftfox has debs for it...
<arrenlex> christian1222: Are you able to play WMV9 files at all?
<yoshig3> tonyyarusso: I know I'm trying to figure out how to do it.
<tonyyarusso> yoshig3: !pastebin | nick is it
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: tell me how many you see.
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: Firefox2 is in the repositories. apt-get install firefox.
<tonyyarusso> !bot | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; a ppd file? the site I found had me download a .run file to use in a terminal, except it said I need libjpeg to install the driver
<christian1222> arrenlex: i dont know, i know i cant stream them, and i can watch dvix, etc
<fyrestrtr> christian1222: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> irony... fifteen people using the !paste factoid makes more noise than the original paste... ;-)
<yoshig3> ah
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: hrmm ... I think you might have downloaded the wrong thing.
<arrenlex> christian1222: Download a wmv file and see if you can play it from your hard drive.
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr 3: /dev/hdg1, /dev/hdg2/, /dev/hdg5/
<christian1222> fyrestrtr: ive already done that
<christian1222> arrenlex: ill try that, brb
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: type the letter d then hit enter, then type the number 1 and hit enter
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: then, type d and hit enter, type number 2 and hit enter
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: finally, type d hit enter.
<droolubuntu> fyrestrtr, im using dapper
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: then, type p and hit enter.
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: just give me a few minutes and I'll sort you out.
<droolubuntu> plz see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36782/ and help me decide:)
<rajiv_nair> hi;0
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: Well then upgrade, silly!
<rajiv_nair> :)
<christian1222> arrenlex: i dont appear to have the correct codec
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic: doesn't the bot have flood protection? I thought it did.
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats | christian1222
<ubotu> christian1222: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pie-rate> how do i make flash in firefox use ALSA? and what's the address of whoever's idea it was write a sound driver that didn't have a software mixer? i feel the need to commit a homicide.
<droolubuntu> arrenlex, edgy is too problematic....blank screen blinking cursor bootup...n extremely slow booting..
<arrenlex> !wmv | christian1222
<arrenlex> >__<
<arrenlex> !restricted formats | christian1222
<ubotu> christian1222: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<derekS> fyrestrtr: i read that upgrade link you gave me, i think upgrading before reading that b0rked my system...
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: not as far as I know - but I haven't been around as much lately. It does stop repeats on factoids though
<rajiv_nair> dapper live cd aint booting in my friends pc.. he has a geforce FX 5200 AGP card...X crashing on boot...........anybody got a solution//
<droolubuntu> fyrestrtr, plz see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36782/ and help me decide:)
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: what is going on?
<droolubuntu> droolubuntu, i get blank screen + blinking cursor bootup..n extrememly slow booting...any help???
<arrenlex> arrenlex: droolubuntu seems to be talking to himself.
<arrenlex> arrenlex: Indeed. How weird. I guess he's cracked.
<deep> hahaha
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr hold on
<arrenlex> arrenlex: Yeah. Strain of trying to fix his system must have gotten to him. = / poor chap.
<deep> deep: people in this channel ar wierd.
<fyrestrtr> droolubuntu: just install the normal firefox.
<fyrestrtr> deep: yes, they talk to themselves.
<deep> haha :D
<thoreauputic> deep: no, we're normal - it's the rest of the human race that has a problem ;-)
<droolubuntu> fyrestrtr, but i need firefox2....im on dapper
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; just so you know, this is the driver I found via the site you gave me that will support all of the features of my printer. http://hplip.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
<yoshig3> Guys, how do I install the newest nvidia drivers? ?
<deep> thoreauputic, aah :D
<deep> hahahah
<arrenlex> tom_kelleher: apt-get install hplip ;)
<yoshig3> The NEWEST.
<fyrestrtr> droolubuntu: why?
<rajiv_nair> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> !info hplip
<yoshig3> No
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 534 kB, installed size 2544 kB
<yoshig3> I don't wnat the OLD drivers
<Pie-rate> linux sound needs a lot of work =/
<yoshig3> I want the NEW NEW drivers
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: just install it from the repos.
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; didn't you get the latest last night?
<VMT2007> on ubuntu? lol./
<tonyyarusso> !amaranth | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<droolubuntu> fyrestrtr, , i get blank screen + blinking cursor bootup..n extrememly slow booting on edgy
<yoshig3> tom_Kelleher: I thought I did but they were 9x29, not 9x31
<Unity> new here, how to get administrator privaledges in cedega? is prompting me for it
<droolubuntu> sorry that was an error of me talkin to myself LOL
<dr-nix> it would be nice if nvidia worked with the ubuntu ppl a bit so that binary packages for ubuntu would show up
<fyrestrtr> droolubuntu: sounds like a bad burn on your disk.
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: I'm still getting extremely slow graphical response, and it's slugging down my system.
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: I have the newest drivers and all that jazz.
<arrenlex> dr-nix: They're there.
<thoreauputic> !cedega > Unity
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr what was supposed to happen?
<droolubuntu> fyrestrtr, many others r havin the same prob...and i already checked the ubuntu edgy disc...
<christian1222> arrenlex: its not those codecs, i have already gotten all those, i am running 6.10 if that helps
<Unity> k cool
<arrenlex> christian1222: How are you trying to play it?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: it will make your disk brand now. Did you type p and see the output? It should show no partitions.
<christian1222> arrenlex: i can hear the sound, just not see the video
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr : yes
<arrenlex> christian1222: Yes, because you do not have wmv codecs.
<fyrestrtr> droolubuntu: what others? I didn't. I've installed edgy on 4 machines now.
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; whats your hardware?
<christian1222> arrenlex: ive tried playing it through mplayer from terminal, as well as through gui
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: now, type w and hit enter.
<dr-nix> arrenlex:  last nvidia driver i installed i had to go into the code and modify to get it to compile .. (but that was their sound driver though)
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: Good enough. It ran great in windows. GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB DDR PCi
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr , okay
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: then, reboot with your Windows install cd.
<christian1222> arrenlex: and ive tried totem and gxine
<arrenlex> christian1222: Does /usr/lib/win32 contain anything?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: if it doesnt work will it boot into linux of is linux gone?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: it will work :)
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: but just incase ... lol
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; I did the apt get in a terminal, but I don't thin, it installed
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: well then those linux cds will come in handy :P
<droolubuntu> fyrestrtr, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291263
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr also is it in NSTF (or whatever that was) format
<christian1222> arrenlex: it says that i dont have that directory
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: do you have the universe/multiverse repositories enabled?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr :P I love you
<arrenlex> christian1222: Then you do not have the codecs you need.
<droolubuntu> fyrestrtr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257764
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | christian1222
<ubotu> christian1222: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: the windows installer will format it for you.
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr Thanks for all your help...its only a matter of time until im back in this channel trying to install ubuntu again :P
<arrenlex> christian1222: In particular, do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<Epidemik> wish me luck
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: your hard disk is attached to your computer how? Is it internal or external?
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: any ideas?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr internally but i may have done it wrong
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; hm... well I'm no expert or anything on this, so be sure to ask around a bit more. But perhaps you should do a fresh install with no Nvidia drivers and try again.
<droolubuntu> anywhere i can get firefox2 debs for dapper?
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr anything else i should know before i do this?
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; I believe so. Are the in the source list? and if so which ones?
<arrenlex> droolubuntu: Why not use the official tarball?
<Rebecca> if i want KDE as my GUI should i install kubuntu or ubuntu.. and if so why?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: well your hdg was weird. What kind of computer is this?
<arrenlex> Rebecca: kubuntu.
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: With no nvidia drivers my Xserver will not start. It errors, and I am forced to use my integrated card.
<arrenlex> !kubuntu | Rebecca
<christian1222> arrenlex: im doing that right now
<ubotu> Rebecca: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<pvangarde> Does anybody have winetools-0.9jo-III.tar.gz, Winetools website is down
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: you should have a listing like deb http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<deep> droolubuntu, isnt the firefox that is in repos firefox 2?
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; I mean do a fresh install with generic drivers.
<christian1222> thanks, im slowly learning to use linux, and just trying to get everything i normally use working while i learn the basics
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: Lol, dont even begin to talk about my computer
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: my baby was $30 in a garagesale
<christian1222> arrenlex: see above 2 lines
<pvangarde> Anybody use wine here?
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: with a different country code (mine is kw) in your /etc/apt/sources.list -- a quick way to check it is to type grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: bought a $40 gfx card and it worked
<Rebecca> ubotu: i know this
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: oh lawd.
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: barly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know this - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: but its not too shabby of a computer
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: this is basically a fresh install. I couldn't get my x server to work with my graphics card without the nvidia drivers.
<Rebecca> just wondering if kubuntu is outdated or is KDE setup on ubuntu tricky?
<arrenlex> christian1222: Welcome to the Linux ship :)
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: okay well good luck, it should work just fine.
<christian1222> arrenlex: thanks
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: if you prefer KDE install Kubuntu, and no
<Rebecca> thoreauputic: ok :)
<Rebecca> thanks  :0
<Rebecca> :)
<arrenlex> Rebecca: Absolutely not, kubuntu is in tip-top shape; it's developed concurrently with ubuntu and is exactly the same but for the GUI.
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: AMD 2000+ (OCed to 1.7 GHz), 13 GB Harddrive, nVidia Geforce 6200
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: note that there is a channel #kubuntu as well
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr:for 70 USD id say i did okay
<llama32> Rebecca: you can still install KDE on normal ubuntu - effectively turning it into kubuntu... kubuntu is exactly the same, but with kde as default
<fyrestrtr> my my -- 13 GB -- I think my temporary internet cache is bigger than that :P
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; yea, I have those.
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: lol
<Rebecca> thoreauputic: cool bananas :)
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: then type sudo apt-get install hplip
<pvangarde> Seriously, doesn't anyone use WINE?
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: :)
<fyrestrtr> pvangarde: sometimes, at night -- I'll drink some with dinner. Why?
<arrenlex> Epidemik: What old man's trash did you dig a 13-GB hard drive out of? xD
<ThePub> pvangarde: only when I'm eating duck
<llama32> frisbee
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; so Ubuntu won't work 'out of the box'
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr:the guy said he thought it was 20 GB, i got home and was somewhat pissed but he gave me another HD, i just cant find it right now. i think my firiend has it
<thoreauputic> pvangarde: someone no doubt does - what is your question?
<arrenlex> pvangarde: I use Wine. Problems?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pvangarde> thoreauputic: i need the new winetools file, the winetools website is down
<Epidemik> arrenlex: 30 USD in a garage sale and ive spent many hours on this beast,
<Epidemik> arrenlex good deal for me :D
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: Not if I try to use my graphics card. If I use my intel integrated card, it will.
<tundejeg> how do i view a created group
<pvangarde> winetools source file
<fyrestrtr> pvangarde: try your luck at #winehq
<thoreauputic> pvangarde: #wine-hq I think
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36784/
<Smotang> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0595094724/ref=wl_it_dp/002-6327489-0636801?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2GASB75QO1KDB&colid=1BL4NBBAVVCQE
<Epidemik> lol the gfx card cost more than the whole computer
<pvangarde> thank you!
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr what was weird about my harddrive?
<thoreauputic> ah #winehq may be right
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; perhpas thats the issue?
<arrenlex> pvangarde: I advise you not to go to #winehq with winetools questions. You will be crucified.
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: But this graphics card was mentioned specifically to work.
<pvangarde> really? why?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: other than the unlucky size?
<pvangarde> I just need someone to send me winetools-0.9jo-III.tar.gz
<arrenlex> pvangarde: The wine people hate winetools for the same reasons that, and even more than, ubuntu people hate automatix.
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: oh, its already there then :) Is this a recent upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<tundejeg> how do i view a created group
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: before i told you about the size :D you said something was weird
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: hdg
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: This graphics card works because it runs glxgears and beryl, but everything is so laggy.
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; What I mean is, perhpas your getting bad proformance becuase it's trying to use the Intel GPU not the Nvidia one
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: But wouldn't that make it not work at all?
<fyrestrtr> Epidemik: its a strange device id for a disk, normally they are hda or hdb
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: lol i didnt know what i was doing when i installed Ubuntu, prolly just hit enter a whole bunch of times
<nothlit> Though with wine you can always rm -fr ~/.wine && wineprefixcreate
<tundejeg> how do i view a created group
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; this is a fresh Edgy install
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: Because it's outputting from my graphics card, my graphics card is plugged into my monitor
<Epidemik> fyrestrtr: Here i go, talk to you later
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h-68-165-170-228.snvacaid.dynamic.covad.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<llama32> can i completely upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10 over the internet [i guess with apt] ?
<Epidemik> bye deep if youre still here
<tundejeg> how do i view a created group
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: okay well either case the drivers are installed.
<deep> take care Epidemik :)
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: you can add the printer from system > administration > printing
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; yea, that would make sense, it's just the only thing I can think of that may be causing issues. Like I said I'm no expert on this.
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: How would i disable it then?
<FreeNet> hi question: for entertainment wise... which is better? ubuntu or fedora?
<arrenlex> llama32: Yes.
<arrenlex> !upgrade | llama32
<ubotu> llama32: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<llama32> thanks arrenlex
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: I have it set to use PCI on boot in my bios
<pvangarde> arrenlex: yep, they wouldnt send it
<arrenlex> pvangarde: Told you. =P
<arrenlex> pvangarde: You should just wait until the site comes up.
<arrenlex> pvangarde: Note winetools will not work with recent version of wine.
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: double click new printer, then select network printer, then from the drop down, select HP DirectJet -- type the IP address of your printer, and then click Next, select it from the list of given HP printers (it should be there).
<arrenlex> pvangarde: recent being greater than 0.9.3 (current is 0.9.27 I believe)
<pvangarde> arrenlex: I have 9.22
<tom_kelleher> yoshig3; I really wish I knew why you were getting bad proformance, like I said. Ask around a bit more, I'm sure somebody will know. In the mean time I'll look into it for you, if I come across anything I'll let you kow.
<yoshig3> tom_kelleher: Everyone suggests the same thing. "Drivers, drivers, drivers." But I have the newest drivers, so that can't be the problem.
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: what is the problem you are having?
<pvangarde> arrenlex: its actually the server that hosts the file thats down, not the actual winetools website.. it has been like that for some time now
<Music_Shuffle1> The same one about window drawing speed still yoshig3 ?
<christian1222> arrenlex: i still cant stream it
<yoshig3> Music_Shufflel: Yeah, exactly. It's a bit better with beryl, but it's still extremely slow, and Counter-strike gets terrible FPS when it should be getting great fps.
<AnI> hi hi just one question can ubuntu be installed on a usb thumbdrive?
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; that was easy, but it's only using the basic driver.
<christian1222> arrenlex: i can watch it in mplayer, but not in totem, and i still cant stream wmv in firefox
<yoshig3> Music_Shuffle1: it's as if I dont' have a graphcis card, but have the capabilities of running 3d programs.
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: what do you want to do? scan from it?
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: is direct rendering running for you?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: yeap
<arrenlex> christian1222: You're going to have to pick a player, I'm afraid. Mplayer and totem conflict with firefox and you will probably get firefox trying to use totem to play the files.
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; well on the site you gave me, there are two drivers the basic and one that gives scanning, papers status, ink levels, all that stuff too.
<Music_Shuffle1> mplayer conflicts with FF?
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: how is glxgears fps WITHOUT xgl or aiglx?
<arrenlex> christian1222: Remove the totem-mozilla package, and make sure you have mozilla-mplayer installed.
<AnI> Just use Opera
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: show me the exact url.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: about 1000fps.
<arrenlex> Music_Shuffle1: MPlayer conflits with totem in firefox, is what I said.
<Music_Shuffle1> Oh ok. Just wondering. :D
<christian1222> arrenlex: how do i remove the totem-mozilla package?
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; http://hplip.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
<christian1222> arrenlex: ive never had to remove a package
<arrenlex> christian1222: What do you usually use to install them?
<nothlit> !synaptic | christian1222
<ubotu> christian1222: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<elfreakz> how to change my desktop look of ubuntu?
<christian1222> arrenlex: sudo apt-get install
<arrenlex> christian1222: Then just use sudo apt-get remove :)
<christian1222> oh
<christian1222> cool
<AnI>  can ubuntu be installed on a usb thumbdrive?
<arrenlex> AnI: Yes.
<AnI> is there a how-to?
<AnI> im nub
<arrenlex> AnI: Google would be your best friend in that regard, I think... it's not really a standard thing people do, so I doubt ubotu has a factoid for it.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: any ideas?
<AnI> thx arrenlex
<AnI> i think dsl is just oo limited
<arrenlex> pvangarde: 9.22 is way too new for winetools.
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: just a minute, solving a printing problem.
<arrenlex> pvangarde: 19 versions too new. :P
<Music_Shuffle1> AnI, Edgy or dapper?
<nothlit> AnI, I think theres an article about it on help.ubuntu.com/community
<jb0nd38372> animal_, What do you mean by limited, conection rates?
<jb0nd38372> err AnI
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: okay, are you there?
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; yea
<stephan21> can someone tell me whats the best way to copy a audio cd to a .mp3 file
<christian1222> arrenlex: YES!! you are AWESOME!
<arrenlex> christian1222: I KNOW THAT! ^__^
<christian1222> arrenlex: thanks
<nothlit> !mp3 | stephan21
<ubotu> stephan21: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arrenlex> christian1222: Glad I could help. I love MPlayer.
<Bray> How do I create a log for the terminal?
<arrenlex> Bray: A "log" for the terminal which logs what?
<elfreakz> where can i get theme for ubuntu?
<Bray> Like... I want to start up WoW, but I get an error each time... so... I dunno, an action log I guess you could call it?
<tonyyarusso> !themes | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<arrenlex> Bray: Just copy the output and save it to a file?
<elfreakz> tonyyarusso, ok...
<yoshig3> Bray: I suggest that if you want to game, use windows. Ubuntu is terrible graphically. It looks pretty, but I've had nothing but bad experiences with trying ot get it to work.
<nothlit> Bray, wine wow.exe > /home/user/wowerrors.txt
<jb0nd38372> is there an easy way I can watch or log any output Xserver has?  I have an issue, when my screensaver is in use, and the sceen locks to the password field it is black and never shows me the password prompt
<arrenlex> yoshig3: I disagree. Graphics on Linux are hit and miss. Usually Nvidia is hit and ATI is miss, but not always. It's about 50-50.
<yoshig3> arrenlex: I can't get my card to work for nothing. I've been at it for days.
<arrenlex> jb0nd38372: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yoshig3> arrenlex: It works, but I get extremely slow performance.
<Bray> yoshig3, I would, but all of my Windows installation disks are either broken or corrupted. That's what happens when you have younger siblings. Also, my installation of Windows on this computer got effed, and it's a very proficcient gamer
<arrenlex> yoshig3: And my card worked out of the box with 3D acceleration using open-source drivers. You are a miss, and I am a hit. It's 50-50.
<jb0nd38372> arrenlex: Thank you... Going to try and create the situation and figure out what is causing xserver to crash or never restore video.
<christian1222> arrenlex: so it is working on one site, but on another, it appears to be working, saying it is connecting, then it just goes to saying "stopped"
<yoshig3> arrenlex: I use nvidia, with a card specifically supported by ubuntu.
<christian1222> arrenlex: any ideas?
<arrenlex> christian1222: What sites?
<nothlit> Bray, you could always try cedega cvs
<Bray> nothlit, I would, but I don't have any money to get it
<christian1222> arrenlex: its a secure site for my work
<arrenlex> christian1222: Ah. That explains it.
<christian1222> arrenlex: do you know of any other good places to check it?
<arrenlex> christian1222: Right-click on the movie and go to configure.
<Bray> nothlit, the only reason I'm trying to get it to work with wine is just that
<shoby> whos there?
<paolo> Hi :). is it possibile to auto-mount a cd when inserted?
<christian1222> arrenlex: ok
<arrenlex> christian1222: There, check "connect to RTSP media over TCP".
<yoshig3> arrenlex: Any ideas?
<jb0nd38372> yoshig3: Did you install nvidia official or beta drivers?  I'm running an Nvidia 7950 and have had good luck with World of Warcraft and other windows based games.  I'm also "knock on wood" running Beryl, with kiba dock, it crashes the window manager occasionally but for the most part is stable enough to use
<nothlit> Bray, i said cvs
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; are you still there?
<nothlit> Bray, go google how to get it
<arrenlex> yoshig3: It refuses to give you 3D acceleration?
<Bray> nothlit, so I take it it's free?
<nothlit> Bray, the cvs compiled version is free
<Bray> nothlit, aha, I see, thank you
<aNi`> Hey yeah itz possible to have ubuntu on USB here is the wiki for it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<christian1222> arrenlex: ok, that worked
<christian1222> arrenlex: thanks again
<arrenlex> christian1222: Glad to hear it :)
<aNi`> arrenlex did u get dat?
<aNi`> itz awesome
<arrenlex> christian1222: No problem. Had the same problem trying to make it work with comedy central.
<aNi`> i wish they roll off a automated installer
<aNi`> but the wiki is pretty good
<shoby> hi
<arrenlex> aNi`: I told you it was possible. Have fun!
<arrenlex> !hi | shoby
<ubotu> shoby: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shoby> any one chatting
<yoshig3> arrenlex: No, I get 3d acceleration, but it's EXTREMELY laggy. Like, say I try to do something as simple as scroll a webpage or xchat's chat. it is extremely laggy.
<arrenlex> shoby: In a channel with 843 people, yes, lots are chatting.
<arrenlex> yoshig3: That's NOT normal. o_O
<yoshig3> jb0nd38372: I'm using beta.
<arrenlex> yoshig3: Is it like that right now? What does "glxinfo | grep ender" say?
<arrenlex> yoshig3: If it's like that, you're better off using the open-source nv driver.
<nothlit> shoby, if you need help, just state your question, if you want to chat, you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jb0nd38372> yoshig3: hmm which Nvidia card?  Before getting this one I was using a 6200 turbocache, and it ran things ok.. Hardware 3d accel worked, too, using the same drivers
<yoshig3> jb0nd38372: nVidia GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB DDR PCI
<yoshig3> arrenlex: But aren't those super unstable? and glxinfo | grep render or ender?
<arrenlex> yoshig3: ender, because I forget if the r is a capital or not so I just leave it off. =P
<snax> the nv driver is stable, just not accelerated
<snax> afaik
<arrenlex> yoshig3: the nv driver is a lot more stable than the nvidia driver. But not accelerated.
<nothlit> yoshig3, you're using the 9742?
<jb0nd38372> yoshig3: while you and arrenlex talk, i'm gonna google and see what I can find, I have another machine with that card, never even thought about linux on it, maybe i'll figure out something too :)
<yoshig3> jb0nd38372: thanks
<yoshig3> arrenlex: it says yes I get direct rendering and then displays my card.
<yoshig3> nothlit: No, 9329, I can't find the 9742.
<kelvie> Anyone here tried using a separate X session for running games?
<nothlit> yoshig3, 9239 is definitely not beta
<VMT2007> a better question is has anyone tried playing games
<kelvie> eh?
<yoshig3> nothlit: Well that's what it said lol, see?
<jb0nd38372> yoshig3: No problem.. heck i'm new at linux / ubuntu too, but i'm determined and google / trial and error hasn't failed me yet... "kock on something"
<yoshig3> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nothlit> yoshig3, 9631 is the latest stable
<yoshig3> nothlit: I have 9629, my fault.
<kelvie> VMT2007: ?
<sc4ttrbrain> i stupidly rewrite /boot/grub/default  ,should i copy that file from other ppl,or i need to reinstall grub ?
<yoshig3> nothlit: Where can I get the 9631 and how do I install it?
<nothlit> yoshig3, theres a non beta of that now btw
<yoshig3> jb0nd38372: I don't know what to do, and what do you mean google/ trial and error?
<nothlit> !amaranth | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<ndlovu> my (edgy) system seems pretty unstable after applying some recent updates. anybody else experiencing the same thing?
<yoshig3> nothlit: see, it only shows 9629.
<nothlit> yoshig3, that version should be the non beta version though
<yoshig3> nothlit: I am using those. That's where I installed from
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; did I loose you?
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone...give me your /boot/grub/default ..please
<nothlit> yoshig3, oh then I would recommend using the nv drivers, downgrading, or asking nvnews
<jb0nd38372> jb0nd38372: I mean I use google to extremes and try something, if it doesn't work or breaks, and i'm unable to back track, i'll just start fresh, even if that means reloading.  Google is a powerfull search engine if you use the right syntax and search strings
<yoshig3> nothlit: nv drivers don't work
<nothlit> yoshig3, i suppose you could get 9631 from nvidia directly
<nothlit> yoshig3, you mean your install started with no x?
<jb0nd38372> lmao... but apparently I like talking to myself too
<yoshig3> nothlit: If I try to use my nVidia card, yes
<sc4ttrbrain> i stupidly rewrite /boot/grub/default  ,should i copy that file from other ppl,or i need to reinstall grub ?
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: sorry, I'm at the office so I got busy with someone.
<nothlit> ndlovu, it might be better if you could better describe your instabilities
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; that's no problem I hope I'm not disturbing you
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: okay what you need to do, is to install the following packages hpijs hpijs-ppds linuxprinting.org-ppds and hpoj
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; can I do that with the package manager?
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone just give me your /boot/grub/default ! please
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: once you have done that, then sudo hp-setup -a ip.address.of.printer
<rapid> sc4ttrbrain, grubconfig should make one
<nothlit> sc4ttrbrain, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh grub
<nothlit> oh
<yoshig3> nothlit: any ideas?
<nothlit> nm listen to rapid's advice
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: yes, just type sudo apt-get install hpijs hpijs-ppds linuxprinting.org-ppds hpoj and hit enter
<ndlovu> okay, let me rephrase. after applying some recent updates (which seemed to focus on gnome and gtk), nautilus seems to freeze very frequently, especially it seems when browsing samba mounted shares. anyone else experiencing that?
<sc4ttrbrain> rapid: grubconfig can fix my stupidly written /boot/grub/default ?
<nothlit> sc4ttrbrain, you do know the configuration file location is /boot/grub/menu.lst, and not default right?
<sc4ttrbrain> nothlit yes
<sc4ttrbrain> nothlit: ,actually its bit complicated, let me tell u
<fyrestrtr> sc4ttrbrain: grub-set-default will fix /boot/grub/default
<familia> hi
<yoshig3> nothlit: No ideas? Well I guess ubuntu just isn't for me, it's been working other than the graphics, but I can't live without my games. Gonna have to find me another windows CD.
<kintaro0e> hi guys...how to redirect lsof output to a file?
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: lsof > somefile.txt
<familia> i have problems with my geforce
<nepali|busy> rage,
<kelvie> Anyone here know if only one X server can have DRI on at any one time?
<drcode> hi all
<familia> i have ubuntu
<drcode> I have computer without internet
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: are you just trying to search it?
<nothlit> kintaro0e, if you need to write it to someplace other than your home folder you need to use '| sudo tee file.txt'
<Bray> Hm, anyone know how to actually download the cedega cvs binaries? I found a tutorial on how to install them, but nothing on downloading them
<drcode> is there cd  that I can download packges for easyubuntu?
<nothlit> drcode, describe how you connect to the internet and you network setup
<fyrestrtr> Bray: I suppose you would check them out of cvs using the cvs command line tool.
<drcode> I use modem 33k
<yoshig3> nothlit: So you start helping me then quit? Sweet.
<kintaro0e> ok
<fyrestrtr> drcode: do not use easyubuntu.
<drcode> I will be easy if I can download dvd or cd?
<Bray> fyrestrtr: When I tried doing the cvs command, it said "Command not found"
<fyrestrtr> Bray: you should install it then, sudo apt-get install cvs
<drcode> also automtix download from internet
<nothlit> Bray, try another howto, or use #linux
<drcode> I have xubuntu
<nothlit> !compile | Bray
<ubotu> Bray: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nothlit> !automatix | drcode
<ubotu> drcode: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Bray> Well hot dang, cvs installed
<Bray> Easier than I thought it would be...
<fyrestrtr> Bray: generally, you'll find that with ubuntu :)
<drcode> so ?
<drcode> what I can use?
<drcode> is there dvd of ubuntu packges?
<Bray> fyrestrtr: Been using it for only a week and i already love it
<drcode> that I can download?
<igor_> hi, could anybody tell me where could i find a good presentation of linux
<fyrestrtr> drcode: for multimedia stuff, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<yoshig3> Can someone please provide me wiht some help?
<nothlit> fyrestrtr, easyubuntu uses repo's, its not recommended but its not recommended against
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; you sir are a genius!
<drcode> is there ubuntu dvd for packges?
<fyrestrtr> drcode: no.
<drcode> so I can use it to install packges without internet?
<fyrestrtr> tom_kelleher: got it working then?
<Bray> fyrestrtr: How do I compile cvs? Or do I need to?
<ubox> hey all
<GeneralZarkawi> Bray, no compile, install
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; prints perfectly!
<fyrestrtr> Bray: no, you don't. Its installed already. Continue with the instructions on checking out the cvs tree.
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx
<tonyyarusso> drcode: Yes, there is.  You can download it from the ubuntu web site
<ubox> !openswam
<Bray> fyrestrtr: Thanks a lot, you've been a big help
<tonyyarusso> drkm: It also comes with the Ubuntu Book
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openswam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> !openswan | ubotu
<ubotu> openswan: IPSEC utilities for Openswan. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.5+dfsg-0.2 (edgy), package size 1536 kB, installed size 5568 kB
<kishan> drcode u can dowload the packages individually and install
<ubox> thnks
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: okay, I'm going to try to help you.
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: first thing, I need you to post your Xorg.0.log to pastebin.
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: you'll find it in /var/log/
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: brb.
<x-r00t-x> hello . can anyone tell me how to format memory card ?
<rapid> igor_, take a look at youtube and search for xgl :)
<rapid> igor_: or www.onetux.com has a great XGL graphics video
<fyrestrtr> x-r00t-x: mount it first (by plugging it in, and then making sure it shows up on your desktop). Then use gparted to format it.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36788/
<x-r00t-x> fyrestrtr,  tnx :P
<tom_kelleher> fyrestrtr; you wouln't know how I could scan from the printer would you?
<nothlit> fyrestrtr, format something that is mounted? ^.-
<ThePub> which process is the nautilus-cd-burner part of?
<nothlit> ThePub, could you rephrase that?
<Bray> fyrestrtr: You're rather popular tonight it seems
<x-r00t-x> fyrestrtr, its doesnt work
<gotit> sudo: alien:command not found , what should I do
<nothlit> gotit, sudo aptitude install alien
<x-r00t-x> gotit, sudo apt-get install alien
<expo> hi I am trying to upgrade from hoary to edgy and I got the following problem while upgrading: problems while excecuting /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_powerpc.deb
<nothlit> gotit, alien is not something that is particularly safe to use so if there are other alternatives for you, you should take them
<fyrestrtr> Bray: yeah, if only it were with the ladies -- then I wouldn't be sitting here helping you slobs :P
<gotit> dont have internet access on ubuntu comp, should i try to search for alien file
<nothlit> expo, you need to upgrade to dapper first
<x-r00t-x> fyrestrtr,  its works :P
<x-r00t-x> tnx
<fyrestrtr> expo: don't think that's a possible upgrade path.
<igor_> rapid, no i meant in ooo word processr style
<x-r00t-x> fyrestrtr, i found the memory card but i cant format it
<fyrestrtr> nothlit: sure it is possible :)
<gotit> nothlit: why alien is not safe, its on the web help to use it
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: pastebin the output of glxinfo
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36788/
<rapid> igor_, theres heaps of documentation all over the web, try google linux
<fyrestrtr> x-r00t-x: is it read only?
<nothlit> gotit, because rpm packages are designed for a specific system and setup, which may not be the same as how ubuntu is set up
<ThePub> nothlit: /usr/lib/nautilus-cd-burning/mapping-daemon is running.  tbh, idk what it is, but I imagine it's part of the nautilus-cd-burner package (which apt confirms), so therefore it must have something to do with burning cd's.. I have no burning, so the conlussion is it must be an unecessary process.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36789/
<mike> #tor
<x-r00t-x> fyrestrtr, no
<gotit> nothlit: i am trying to install my intel graphic card , cause i think some screen savers are too heave for it
<nothlit> gotit, well you definitely do NOT want to install any drivers with alien
<gotit> nothlit: what should i do than
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: is your internal video card disabled?
<nothlit> gotit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video?highlight=%28intel%29
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: I believe it is, it's set to PCI in the bios, but is there anything else I can do to ensure that it's disabled?
<x-r00t-x> fyrestrtr, i am done :P
<x-r00t-x> tnx
<rapid> theres a new network if anyones interested irc.moonet.org check it out, its only small but just starting out. #linux
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: did you specify the pci id of your nvidia card in the device section of xorg.conf?
<Bray> This is more confusing than I thought it would be... alright, so according to the amazing fyrestrtr, it's compiled and installed and all that jazz... how might one go about playing WoW? And would it work if I had it installed in Wine to use it in cedega?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: yes
<GeneralZarkawi> !moo
<gotit> nothlit: i did that for the resolution, and it fixed my problem , but some screen savers are not running fine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> Bray, you'll need to install it in cedega i believe
<jamesbrose> How do I find the UUID of a harddrive?
<nothlit> !uuid | jamesbrose
<ubotu> jamesbrose: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Bray> nothlit, is it basically the same as installing it in wine? Eg. cedega installer.exe
<nothlit> Bray, try man cedega ... i wouldn't know
<fyrestrtr> Bray: to play WoW, you need to read http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5606&iTestingId=7491
<mista> can anyone tell of a good hardware room, having problem witha mobo and need some help on it
<Bray> fyrestrtr to the rescue! Haha, thanks
<tonyyarusso> mista: There's a ##hardware I think - sometimes helps
<thoreauputic> mista: #hardware ?
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: hrmm....what kind of monitor do you have?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Any ideas?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Crappy Compaq MV 540, but the monitor shouldn't make any difference.
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: is it LCD or CRT?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: CRT
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: show me the device section that you have for it.
<Frogbert> hello
<Syco54645> so i was upgrading to eft and it died on me, then my power went out.  it died right at the x upgrade so now i am stuck.  can anyone give me any help?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Device section?
<Frogbert> Could someone please help me with a language/keyboard problem I am having?
<huXfluX> hello! which encryption is better? blowfish or serpent ?
<jpiccolo> you dont have a backup of your xconfig
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: from xorg.conf -- where you identify the monitor.
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: just re-start the upgrade, it will pick up where it left off.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Lemme just paste my xorg.conf.
<Syco54645> fyrestrtr: oh no it wont... i have restarted it 3 or 4 times.  always throws the same error.
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: and that is....???
<Syco54645> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb (--unpack)
<Syco54645> that is the start of it, i dont want to flood
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: delete that file
<RaFromBRC> anyone know why my PPC live cd would keep spitting out "authentication token is no longer valid; new one required" ?
<huXfluX> hellllllllo?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36790/
<Bray> fyrestrtr: That site you showed me is rather helpful when it comes to Wine, but I need help installing and running WoW with cedega cvs
<tonyyarusso> !patience | huXfluX
<ubotu> huXfluX: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%2a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb
<elfreakz> i cannot remove hdd icon on my desktop?
<fyrestrtr> Bray: cedega is wine with a few tweaks.
<tonyyarusso> huXfluX: Bah, that wasn't what I was hoping for.  If nobody answers, it probably means they don't know.  Try asking in a little while when some more people have joined.
<fyrestrtr> Bray: to get cedega up and running, you need to download the source via cvs, and then compile and build it.
<RaFromBRC> it's happening on both dapper and edgy w/ CDs that have already worked... but now neither of them will let me in
<Syco54645> fyrestrtr: i did that and it didnt work still.  it is complaining with this trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package xmame-sdl
<Syco54645> and i cannot remove the xmame-sdl package
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: ah, I think I found your problem.
<Bray> fyrestrtr, Ah, I see... how might I get the source? I found a howto on compiling and building, so that's not a problem
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: hrmm ... you are quickly venturing into a zone that I like to call 'reinstall from scratch zone' :P
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: If you have, I will elaboratly sex you.
<Syco54645> Bray: cedega isnt as good as wine is now
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: now I don't know if I want to tell you.
* yoshig3 cries
<Syco54645> fyrestrtr: i really hate upgrading package based distros
<Syco54645> Bray: wine can play alot of games that cedega cannot
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: have you tried  sudo dpkg --config -a  and or sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Frogbert> does anyone here know anything about getting a japanese keyboard to work correctly?
<Bray> syco54645, WoW crashes and dies with the 1.12 update, and I've tried all the tricks, so I figured that I'd try cedega
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: the apt-get -f install doesnt work
<jpiccolo> cedega isnt free either is it
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: try the other one :)
<Syco54645> Bray: the cedega source is really old
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: okay here is your problem, your refresh rates for your monitor are wrong. Your monitor's horizontal is 31.5-54 and vertical is 50-120 -- change xorg.conf to reflect that, save it, and restart X.
<Bray> jpiccolo: It isn't unless you get the cvs, which is what I'm working on doing
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: --config is an invalid option
<elfreakz> how to remove the hdd icon on desktop?
<fyrestrtr> Bray: for WoW you have to install the latest wine from source with patches. I had to do it when I was running it on Dapper.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: I wondered why I couldn't get more than 53hz in 800x600. That could be the rpoblem....
<jpiccolo> Bray, oh ok, you search the forums?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: I'm not exactly sure how to edit it properly
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: ah sorry - sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: hit alt+f2, then type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jpiccolo> what is a 64bit PCI-X slot?
<Bray> fyrestrtr: So I can't just go into, say, Add/Remove and download and install it via that?
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: its ok, but the process was halted because of too many errors
<Bray> jpiccolo: No, actually, someone here told me about it... I can't remember who though
<fyrestrtr> Bray: no, its the price you have to pay to play WoW (other than the subscription, of course)
<RaFromBRC> nobody has seen this when booting from a live cd: "Authentication token is no longer valid; new one required.  You are required to change your password immediately (root enforced)"?
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: hmm - your system is very sick, methinks
* RaFromBRC is locked out of the installer
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: well yes, it all happened because it told me to move the bin folder for the xorg upgrade
<Bray> fyrestrtr: Well darn. So all I would need to do is install Wine via source, compile it and all that good stuff, then I can play WoW?
<Syco54645> the update died and never started back up since
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: you want to change HorizSync and VertRefresh lines to reflect the numbers I posted. Yours should look like HorizSync 31 - 54 VertRefresh 50 - 120
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: It's not allowing me to edit xorg.conf becaues I accidentally typed in my password wrong earler. What can I do to reenter it?
<fyrestrtr> Bray: aye.
<jpiccolo> i would check the forums and google, WoW is a very popular game, i would think there are how-tos out there
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: can you move it back ? sounds odd unless you got the command wrong...
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: close the program, then hit alt+f2, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try it again -- with the right password.
<Bray> fyrestrtr: Ahh, ok, you have been a hufe help! Danke sehr
<Bray> *huge
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: what do you mean move it back?
<fyrestrtr> glad to be of hefp
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: reverse the command that caused the problem
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: you *did* take notes of what you did , right?
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: oh i did reverse the move, and it is still borked.  it wont let me remove xmame-sdl no way no how.  can i force a remove
<Bray> fyrestrtr: Ahhhh, now I see why you tossed me to that site! It has a nice section named "How to install Wine so World of Warcraft works"
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: i remember what i did yes
<fyrestrtr> Bray: amazing, isn't it? :P
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: are you upgrading from Dapper to Edgy?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: didn't work.
<Bray> fyrestrtr: Indeed it is. Thanks again
<Syco54645> fyrestrtr: yes i am
<jpiccolo> damn server boards are expensive
<Syco54645> fyrestrtr: i was using the update-manager
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: hmm I can't remember the command but it's a dpkg --force-overwrite or something of the kind - check in man dpkg
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Had to nano it =\
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: will do
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: well as long as you get it to edit and save.
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: now restart X with the saved settings, and note the FPS.
<bobby> whats the difference between aricrack and aircrack-ng
<fyrestrtr> bobby: the same as between Star Trek, and Star Trek: The Next Generation
<rapid> I agree.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: so "31.5 - 54.0" and "50.0 - 120.0"?
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: you mean even more lame ? /me runs  ;p
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: yes, but sans quotes
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic: lol I was waiting for someone to say that.
<thoreauputic> :D
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: well that didnt work either
<bobby> has anyone ever got kicked of this channel?
<advcomp2019> i am having issues with ubuntu 6.10 on a compaq v4000 going into hibernate
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Sorry to keep bothering you, but sans quotes? There were no quotes in the xorg.conf before I chaned it.
<thoreauputic> bobby: oh yes
<fyrestrtr> yoshig3: yes, you typed them in your reply. I just wanted to make sure that you don't type the quotes in xorg.conf, otherwise X won't start.
<nante> greets to all... how do i reconfigure my cdrom? i can not access it in xubuntu but i can access it in windows
<fyrestrtr> bobby: you can try to find out ;)
<paolo>  Hi.. I've edited fstab and changed noauto to auto for the cdrom; however it doesn't mount automatically the cdrom yet...
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: hmm - out of ideas then - basically sounds like you need to identify the package then make the other one overwrite where needed
<OkinawaInstructo>  /msg nickserv register betzold
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: alright, saving, rebooting....I'll tell you what happens. If x doesn't start, though, I'm screwed, so I won't be back if it doesn't start.
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: sometimes the easiest thing
<Syco54645> is the one that you never try
<fyrestrtr> OkinawaInstructo: might want to change the password now.
<Syco54645> i am an idiot
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: ?
* Syco54645 gets naked and dances
<Lam_> does suspend work properly?
<Syco54645> thoreauputic: dpkg --remove xmame-sdl
<Lam_> dapper would usually freeze
<Syco54645> i thought i tried it before i came in
<Syco54645> guess i didnt
<bobby>  fyrestrtr  na im good
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: ...
<thoreauputic> Syco54645: heheh - ah well
<advcomp2019> i had 6.06 and it worked just fine
<fyrestrtr> nante: cdroms don't require much configuring, other than the odd case of scsi cdroms.
<fyrestrtr> nante: what is the problem?
<Syco54645> fyrestrtr: what is the ... for?  i figured it out eventually.  not bad for during finals week and needing the box to get some code off of for class... my term project.  you would think i would have backed that up first.
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: the naked dancing.
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: and I would have assumed you tried the --remove already :)
<Syco54645> fyrestrtr: oh well that was called for
<Syco54645> i thought i did
<nante> fyrestrtr: i used that cdrom drive to install xubuntu 6.10, but i can no longer read from it now... i tried to boot windows, and i can access it fine
<fyrestrtr> well glad you are on your way :)
<Syco54645> i was so mad that i logged in as root just so that i didnt have to keep doing sudo
<fyrestrtr> now please put your clothes on. Shakira's hips may not lie -- yours are.
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: sudo -i
<fyrestrtr> nante: does it mount?
<Bray> I feel kind of dumb asking this, but how do I download the entire wine development package?
<Syco54645> fyrestrtr: yes i know, but i have been using linux for years and years and years.  i am stubborn and i enabled root.
<fyrestrtr> Bray: from their site.
<fyrestrtr> Syco54645: ooh okay (I did that too) :P
<nante> fyrestrtr: it does not mount. there is a bunch of errors in the dmesg command, i cant quite remember it because its at home
<Bray> fyrestrtr: Of course! Why didn't I think of that! I'll tell you why! Because I'm a bit of an idiot, lol
<advcomp2019> can people see my text?
<fyrestrtr> nante: could it be a bad cd?
<Syco54645> Bray: if you are still trying to get cedega working, it isnt worth it.  wine works much better now.
<fyrestrtr> advcomp2019: you need to plug in the keyboard.
<nante> fyrestrtr: no because i just let my kid watch dora the explorer from windows last night
<NineTeen67Comet> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<deep> !wzdftpd
<ubotu> wzdftpd: A portable, modular, small and efficient ftp server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-4 (edgy), package size 283 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<deep> :)
<nante> so im wondering if theres a config file where the cd is set
<fyrestrtr> nante: other than fstab, I can't think of any.
* tonyyarusso waves at advcomp2019 
<advcomp2019> i used to be in irc but i forgot some of the stuff
<fyrestrtr> advcomp2019: well, you're here now :)
<nante> fyrestrtr: tnx, i'll try to jot the error down so i can be more specific, thanks...
<NineTeen67Comet> deep: you like wz? .. I haven't tried it .. I'm looking for one a little more simple than proftpd ..
<advcomp2019> i have a compaq v4000 that ubuntu 6.10 can not got into hibernate but when i had 6.06 it worked just fine
<deep> NineTeen67Comet, i love wzd :)
<fyrestrtr> NineTeen67Comet: scp > ftp
<deep> NineTeen67Comet, wzd uses site commands, quite easy to configure =)
<NineTeen67Comet> fyrestrtr:  scp .. ftp too? .. deep .. cool .. I'll check on it ..
<nox-Hand> Hey
<deep> =D
<deep> Gr8
<NineTeen67Comet> brb
<nox-Hand> How might I change my alsa output from my MotherBoard oudio (ac97) to my Sound Blaster Live! card?
<nox-Hand> It should be simple, I heard :)
<jakub_> what's the PAM module for preventing root from seeing network profiles? i.e. a network user logs in with a home directory mounted as /mnt/home/netuser, root doesn't have access `find /mnt/home/netuser`
<advcomp2019> or am i in the right channel for help
<fyrestrtr> NineTeen67Comet: scp is secure copy.
<owh> Anyone here a regular launchpad user?
<Pie-rate> jschall@jon:~$ xmms --play /cdrom
<Pie-rate> Message: device: default
<Pie-rate> Message: alsa mixer timed out
<nothlit> You can also use an ftps client with your ssh server
<False_Courage> hi
<ademan> hey how do i get ubuntu to use the sun JRE?
<ademan> i forgot
<tijn> hi all
<nox-Hand> Anyone? Alsa output configuration? I need it changed from MotherBoards audio to my PCI card
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tijn> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<owh> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ademan> thoreauputic: but it doesn't use it by default, you have to do like update alternatives or something
<thoreauputic> ademan: and run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<nox-Hand> !alsaconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> XMMS doesn't work, I get no audio.
<thoreauputic> nox-Hand: no alsaconf in Ubutu
<thoreauputic> *Ubuntu
<ademan> thanks thoreauputic
<nox-Hand> thoreauputic: I noticed :-( How do I do it then?
<thoreauputic> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Well, it seems to have done nothing, except make my screen fit better on my monitor
<nox-Hand> thoreauputic: Got no GNOME :-D Will try those links! If not, I might just build alsaconf
<Pie-rate> thorauputic, the problem is specific to XMMS
<nox-Hand> compile*
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: you still here?
<cypher1> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted-formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypher1> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<advcomp2019> is anyone having hibernate problems with ubuntu 6.10
<Bray> Alright, while installing Wine I got this error at the "make" part: make: *** No rule to make target `depend'.  Stop.
<Bray> What should I do?
<Bray> I typed "make depend" and got that error
<Pie-rate> cypher1: i already have all of the codecs installed, and i'm trying to play a CD, not an MP3
<yoshig3> did fyrestrtr leave?
<cypher1> advcomp2019, i had but it is solved now
<cypher1> advcomp2019: you can look at bug 66637 which may help you
<nox-Hand> thoreauputic: I think they should add Alsaconf to Ubuntu in next release...
<thoreauputic> nox-Hand: it was removed because it caused more trouble than it solved
<yoshig3> Anyone know how to install the LATEST nVidia drivers?
<capiCrimm> -lGL returns a linker error, although /usr/include/ exists and -GLU works. Compiles without it as well, but I'd rather have it in there?
<nox-Hand> thoreauputic: Ah, ,bugger.
<thoreauputic> nox-Hand: that's a quote from one of the developers
<nox-Hand> Well, why is there no binary install package?
<thoreauputic> ? because it was removed?
<nox-Hand> thoreauputic: Yes, but why can't you just get it with apt? Like, optional
<capiCrimm> yoshig3, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA#Method_One or ubuntu wiki
<cypher1> Pie-rate: i was doing that for myself :)
<nox-Hand> I am compiling mine now.
<Pie-rate> oh
<Pie-rate> should whisper the bot for that
<umer> how to explore to c drive
<thoreauputic> nox-Hand: ask the developers - it is deprecated apparently
<advcomp2019> cypherl, did you give me the right bug number
<cypher1> advcomp2019: are you facing the same problem as in bug 66637 ?
<Pie-rate> umer: there is no C drive.
<capiCrimm> no one knows why it wouldn't be able to find GL, I even used -I, but it just doesn't see it, so weird.
<Pie-rate> there is only /
<cypher1> advcomp2019: hold on let me check again
<nox-Hand> thoreauputic: Hmn, okay
<nox-Hand> Cheers
<thoreauputic> :)
<umer> I need to explore to a folder in which Tally Software installed in windows xp
<expo> hi I am trying to upgrade from hoary to edgy and I got the following problem while upgrading: problems while excecuting /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_powerpc.deb
<cypher1> advcomp2019: yes
<advcomp2019> that bug number takes me a netscape bug
<Pie-rate> umer: be more specific please. Are you asking how to get to your Windows XP partition from ubuntu?
<cypher1> there are some solutions mentioned .. you can try it out.. basically there is a problem of /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume not filled properly and another with mkswap.. both are discussed there
<cypher1> advcomp2019, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/66637
<umer> yes
<PFA> ok, if i am adding default programs to opera... and i choose "open with other application!" and it gives me the file manager directory browsy thingy, where must i go to find the program in question
<sc4ttrbrain> thank you to whoever you are, who helped me with grub-set-default ;D
<fyrestrtr> you're welcome
<thoreauputic> PFA: usually in /usr/bin
<PFA> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<thoreauputic> PFA: most tings are in /usr/bin, but games are /usr/games , system stuff /sbin and /bin - so music players and most user apps are /usr/bin
<Bray> Hey fyrestrtr, I need a bit of help with compiling wine. I'm at the part where you "make depend" it and it keeps giving me this error: make: *** No rule to make target `depend'.  Stop.
<PFA> thoreauputic: all right, cool. thanks.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Hey you're back
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: I changed it, and it helped a little bit, but no fps boost.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: OpenGL is still slow as well
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: Could it be that I never updated my xorg?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: I'm using the one out of the box.
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: hello!?
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: And windows are still drawing slow....
<Bray> yoshig3: patience, he may be typing a response to one of us
<yoshig3> Bray: true true. It's just that he's the only one that has made any progress with my problem and I've been at it for days. I'm surprised I havn't switched back yet
<Bray> yoshig3: Same here. He seems to know just about everything ever.
<kane77> anyone can help me?
<Bray> !ask|kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kane77> how do I turn on the wlan on laptop
<Bray> kane77: Well what I do is I just hit the little button on my laptop that turns the card on, then I go to Applications>System>Networking and it shows up in there
<Pie-rate> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<el_> i have problem making command make 4. Run the make command make
<kane77> Bray, well thats what it does in windows but not in ubuntu...
<kane77> Bray, when I boot to windows first turn the wlan on and reboot to ubuntu it works otherwise it doesnt...
<Bray> kane77: Works just the same for me. My wireless connection doesn't show up unless I turn the card on. Then I usually just set up a static IP because it's just easier that way
<advcomp2019> one more thing is how do i get the wifi and mute lights to work on the v4000 too
<el_> make command cant execute, it say no target specified and no makefile found.stop.
<aWu> hello guys
<yoshig3> fyrestrtr: hallo.....please come back....we need you....
<Bray> kane77: Make sure Networking is closed. Turn on your card. It may start blinking, it may not. After you turn it on, bring up the Networking window and it should have something along the lines of "WiFi connection." Click the box to the left of it until there's a check mark in there, and it should work. That's what I do for mine anyway
<el_> make command cant execute, it say no target specified and no makefile found.stop.
<yoshig3> I really wish ubuntu would work better...I like it so much yet it has so many problems
<yoshig3> If it wasn't as buggy it would take over the world
<yoshig3> but it has so many problems T.T
<Bray> yoshing3 It's not buggy so much as it is not as user friendly as Windows
<yoshig3> It is buggy lol, it's free, free = terribly crappy normally, but ubuntu isn't too bad for free. I know it's not user friendly, but things that should work dont, I.E. my graphics lol
<Bray> Which is why 80% of computer users use Windows
<bobby> yoshig3: use somethign else
<yoshig3> bobby: I'm about to but I don't want to have to
<yoshig3> I truly enjoy ubuntu
<yoshig3> I just wish it worked better.
<bobby> yoshig3: what are you thinking about using?
<Bray> yoshig3: I take it you installed your latest graphics drivers?
<yoshig3> bobby: Probably go back to windows xp, or vista when it comes out.
<deep> people have the wrong idea of user friendly..
<Pie-rate> Bray: 80%? Don't you mean 95%?
<yoshig3> bray: working on that now. if they fix my problems, I shall be extremely happy.
<bobby> deep: totally...too many wrong presuppositions from there windows days
<aWu> zzz
<deep> Exacly
<Bray> Pie-rate: No, I mean 80. 19% is Mac, 1% is Linux. Mind you these are rather rough numbers.
<Pie-rate> deep: how is the windows user's idea of user friendly wrong?
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: Well, windows actually works most of the time....
<advcomp2019> i picked ubuntu because the other version on this compaq v4000 did not work with the ipw2200 very easy or just made the AP go crazy
<deep> Pie-rate, well, for example, "user friendly" is considered as "simple", which is wrong
<Bray> yoshing3: I have a free copy of Vista Ultimate in reserve for me that I'll get on my birthday; January 5th. About a month before the public release.
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: exactly, why shouldn't ubuntu just work? and why is it "wrong" to expect it to just work?
<deep> i saw this example once, about vim.
<Bray> Dag nabbit, I always want to add an "n" to your name, yoshig.
<deep> in vim, to delete 3 words, you just press d, 3, w. in windows, [ctrl]  + [shift]  + [<]  x3, [delete] 
<Bray> I miss fyrestrtr, lol
<mindflow> Hi. Anyone here got experience with setting up a TV card?
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: it's not, and it should work. They shouldn't have released it claiming it works if it doesn't. I don't consider ubuntu stable, but it is definately much much cooler than windows.
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: Although if I can't get my graphics working I'm definately switching back, no questions asked.
<Bray> yoshig3: Amen to it being much cooler than XP. Though Vista (with Aero, of course) is about 1000 times better than Ubuntu
<deep> A normal windowuser would go nuts and start typing, and when nothing happends they will say "Linux sucks", and install windows again..
<yoshig3> Bray: Although Vista is a ubuntu clone somewhat, using the same "passworded admin"
<jareth_> yoshig3: ubuntu = unix. nothing "should" work out of the box without manual configuring.
<Pie-rate> Bray: how is vista better?
<Bray> yoshig3: I don't mind that much at all.
<el_> i cannot remove application in add/remove.. its say please use advance manage?
<Storm> Hi guys i have ths project i'm busy with... NEED HELP! I have two Debian 2.6 servers one acting as a router and the other running Apache Web Server. My problem is that i have to set up a firewall, the one thats currently running does not allow any access from external addresses.
<yoshig3> jareth_: That's why ubuntu is free, it doesn't work right. You pay for windows because they spend LOTS and LOTS of money on it making SURE it works.
<yoshig3> jareth_: Although, windows is not a fun OS.
<jareth_> yoshig3: ypu have to get it working yourself.
<Bray> Pie-rate: Let's see. You don't need to type a rediculous amount of crap to install something. It always works right. You don't have to download drivers for everything you have just to get it all working. I could go on, but that seems sufficient.
<richard-blaine> hello guys, what does the daily-build of edgy eft signify? im talking about http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/, does it mean the ISO includes the edgy release with updated packages?
<dwa> Ubuntu is free because it doesn't work right? that's a classic
<jareth_> yoshig3: ubuntu is not like " we support all sort of hardware available out of the box"
<yoshig3> jareth_: Yeah, and unless I have a magic wand, it's just not happening. I've done everything possible to get it to work correctly, and it just won't.
<yoshig3> jareth_: Ubuntu needs to focus on making and maintaining graphics drivers
<lupine_85> ha
<dwa> yoshig3, that's not Ubuntu's job
<jareth_> yoshig3: ubuntu can't unless hardware vendors create open source drivers.
<lupine_85> it's not ubuntu's job to write graphics drivers
<yoshig3> you guys know what I meant, fine, nVidia
<dwa> hardware makers should get off their buts
<lupine_85> nvidia do that.. and nouveau
<jareth_> yoshig3: that's the whole f*cking prob ;)
<advcomp2019> i have xandros on my desktop with windows and ubuntu.  my mom booted into xandros and she did not like it at all.  she was lost.
<yoshig3> Well I don't think nVidia cares much about ubuntu
<Pie-rate> bray: why are you in here if you think windows is better than linux? i for one will not be switching to vista because i like the freedom and security of ubuntu
<lupine_85> you're probably right
<lupine_85> like it matters :)
<jareth_> yoshig3: you could be right about that...
<dwa> the nvidia drivers are not half bad though
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: yeah that's all nice but ubuntu just plain doesn't work correctly for me, I have installed just about every driver possible for my card and it will still not work right.
<dwa> you obviously haven't tried an ati card yet
<yoshig3> dwa: They are if they say they work great for my card and do not >.>
<Bray> Pie-rate: I'm in here because I'm trying to get WoW working with Ubuntu, and because I think VISTA solely is better than Ubuntu. XP can kiss Ubuntu's ass
<jpiccolo> i switched when i had to call microsoft every time i reinstalled a copy of xp that i bought
<krivenok2> Is it possible to forward syslog messages via the network to remote host (using arbitrary port number, not 514)?
<jareth_> yoshig3: from linux user perpect you could even think about boycotting the vendors who do not give proper drivers to the community
<yoshig3> jareth_: Yeah but they don't care, they know that very very few people are going to use ubuntu. Ubuntu needs to charge, lets say, 20$ for a copy so they can pay nVidia to make drivers. I'm sure that's what windows and apple do.
<Han> What'
<Pie-rate> Bray: Vista will be just as insecure as every version of windows before it. I'm sure of it and I won't be switching to it. That aside, what problems are you having getting WoW working?
<Han> What's the name of the debian console application to manage service? (not bum)
<jareth_> yoshig3: for that go to another distro.
<advcomp2019> the only reason i have windows xp still on my desktop is to play games like need for speed: carbon and a few other games that will nor work in wine in linux
<yoshig3> jareth_: But ubuntu is nicer than the rest of the linux distro's lol
<jareth_> yoshig3: various distros include proprietary drivers
<Bray> Pie-rate: Well currently I'm having problems compiling Wine. I get this error when I type "make depend": make: *** No rule to make target `depend'.  Stop.
<yoshig3> advcomp2019: Do you get extremely crippled performance using wine?
<jareth_> yoshig3: well than quit complaining :)
<advcomp2019> with some games but not all of them
<yoshig3> jareth_: I will as soon as nVidia decides to be nice to ubuntu :D
<Pie-rate> Bray: Don't bother, go to winehq.com, add the ubuntu repository to synaptic, and install wine from that.
<jareth_> yoshig3: share your thought with the guys an girls from nvidia ;)
<Pie-rate> Bray: that'll get you 0.9.27, the most recent version, and it works perfectly for me
<Bray> Pie-rate: You mean you can play WoW?
<Pie-rate> Bray: Yes
<malt> is there any online tools that does scans to test a sites security?
<Bray> Pie-rate: Really... So I've been bothering with this for nothing?
<Pie-rate> Bray: you're probably following an old guide that's telling you to use a patch?
<yoshig3> jareth_: Truthfully I think it's just too much a hassle to get ubuntu working right now. Maybe later on when they get everything right, but right now it takes way too long to config it to working even similarily to windows or anything usable for everyday use
<Pie-rate> Bray: pretty much
<Bray> Pie-rate: Yeah, and it's also trying to get me to install .24
<jpiccolo> what are you talking about nvidia makes drivers for linux
<yoshig3> jpiccolo: Craptastic ones
<Pie-rate> Bray: Yeah, starting with .26 it works with WoW "out of the box"
<echosystm> whats a good size for swap partition?
<echosystm> i put 5gb
<jpiccolo> why do you say that
<echosystm> ive got 1gb ram
<jareth_> yoshig3: you have to be willing to put a lot of time into a few certain things. i agree with that.
<Bray> Pie-rate: Son of a mother... well I think you may have saved me a bunch of time... only time will tell, lol
<yoshig3> echosystm: I let ubuntu do it for me, but try 2gb.
<yoshig3> jareth_: Yeah, I'm pretty computer-savvy, but not enough for linux.
<jareth_> yoshig3: but still the question is. who is to blame for that to happen?
<jpiccolo> joshig3, why do you say that?
<yoshig3> jpiccolo: If they were good drivers, wouldn't they be working for me?
<yoshig3> jareth_: No one really except Ubuntu developers...they aren't doing a bad job, just need to try to make it a little more idiot-proof/friendly
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, what are you having problems with?
<yoshig3> BTW, is there anything like beryl for windows? If so...I'm going straight back to windows
<AlexC_> Hey Guys,
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: complaining about Ubuntu in an Ubuntu channel isn't likely to win you a lot of friends :)
<yoshig3> jpiccolo: Extremely crappy performance.
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: what graphics card do you have?
<yoshig3> GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB DDR PCI
<advcomp2019> one main reason for the poor performance with wine on my desktop is that i have an ati video card and i have been having problems with the drivers in linux
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: nvidia drivers perform perfectly for me, just as good as they did on windows
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, what card do you have?
<yoshig3> thoreauputic: You weren't here for the whole conversation
<mixandgo> hi, is there another mirror for Beryl ? cause berryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk is not working
<AlexC_> I'm having some trouble with GRUB and Error 17. I have Ubuntu on a SATA hard drive, and a spare storage FAT32 IDE Hard drive. Ubuntu will boot fine if the IDE hard drive is disconnected, but I get GRUB error 17 when it is connect,
<AlexC_> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: especially when you are really complaining  about proprietary drivers, apparently
<Bray> Pie-rate: How do I add the .deb to Synaptics?
<yoshig3> thoreauputic: Don't try to put me down right now, I'm not in the mood for it.
<Pie-rate> Bray: 1 sec figuring it out
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, are you the one trying to run WoW?
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: I'm not trying to put you down - i ubderstand that this is frustrating
<Pie-rate> Bray: settings->repositories->third party
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: I've tried every driver for nVidia cards possible, besides 9631
<yoshig3> jpiccolo: No, I wouldn't dare try that with the performance I'm getting. I can run it in windows, but until my drivers decide to work correctly, it's not even worth trying
<kane77> err.. how do I format usb flash disk?
<_goofy_> fdisk
<yoshig3> Although, after using ubuntu, it's like "How can people NOT figure out things in windows." It's so much simpler lol
<yoshig3> Every time I think of someone asking for help in windows...just makes me chuckle inside
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, run glxgears -printfps
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, what does it say
<yoshig3> jpiccolo: I get 1000fps without beryl and 500 w/
<Mathieu> any idea when sylpheed-claws-gtk2 will be compiled to a deb for feisty amd64?
<Han> What's the name of the debian console application to manage services? (not bum)
<holycow> yoshig3, after using linux i wonder how people manage to actually do anything in windows
<holycow> its all hidden behind a giant maze of wizards
<holycow> you don't actually learn how to use a computer
<Mathieu> (the source of sylpheed-claws-gtk2 is more recent than the .deb, and the existing .deb is not installable...)
<thoreauputic> Mathieu: try #ubuntu+1
<yoshig3> holycow: Not me, I can run windows pretty easily. That's why I want to learn ubuntu, windows is boring....
<holycow> you get to memoriza thousands and thousands of wizards
<StuckMojo> hi. is there something akin to debian experimental? (i.e. packages.qa.debian.org)
<yoshig3> holycow: You shouldn't have to, that's why they're called wizards lol
<Han> lets discuss ubuntu for a change
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: imagining someone asking for help with windows has always made me part queasy, part "LMAO", and part homicidal
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: lol
<holycow> yoshig3, unless one understands WHY something operates the way it does a wizard simply lets you drive your directly into a brick wall
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, why are you using linux then?
<thoreauputic> guys, windows discussions -->> either #windows or $ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> anyway it doesn't matter
<thoreauputic> heh #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Bray> Alright, I got the updates and stuff for wine, that mean WoW should work now? I'll give it a try and see if something bad happens again, lol
<yoshig3> jpiccolo: Because it's nice, but if I can't get my graphics card to work I won't be
<yoshig3> Actually, you know, this sucks. I'm going to reinstall windows once I get my cdkey back.
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: have you considered upgrading your GPU? geforce 4 is pretty old
<yoshig3> later on guys
* yoshig3 waves
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: have a nice life :)
<yoshig3> It was cool while it lasted
<eMaX_> hi all
<yoshig3> Thanks for all the attempted help
<eMaX_> how can I exclude a package from the package update manager?
<yoshig3> But ubuntu is just too un-workin for me
<yoshig3> It shouldn't be this hard to install graphics card drivers lol
<holycow> yoshig3, thats cool.  windows is the best solution for you.
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: a geforce 6600 would be fairly cheap and would work perfectly, i'm sure
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: I only have PCI lol
<Pie-rate> holycow: oooooooooh, burn
<yoshig3> holycow: ouch.
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: well no wonder.
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: OK - we got the point - see you whenever
<Bray> XD, I forgot how to start WoW... I never did make it so I could just "wine wow.exe" because it didn
<Bray> t
<Bray> work before
<holycow> it wasn't meant as an insult tho
<Pensacola> what's the standart port for outgoing mail on an imap server?
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: Yes I know I shouldn't expect much out of the card but it did better in windows than it is in ubuntu, that's why I've been trying to get it fixed for the past 3 days.
<yoshig3> I will say one thing though. Linux networking pwns the hell out of windows.
<Bray> Yaharr, I found it, lol
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: if you aren't happy no-one is forcing you to stay with ubuntu
<holycow> yoshig3, well maybe we can stop talking about linux vs windows
<holycow> its really pointless
<Pie-rate> Bray: once you've installed WoW, you need to change config.wtf so that it sets gxapi to opengl, and some sound things
<eMaX_> I have a package that ubuntu thinks to be "broken" and wants to overwrite with one from the repository that I do not want. how can exclude a package "x" from the package manager?
<holycow> if you like win use it, no skin off of our back
<thoreauputic> holycow: +1
<holycow> if you have a question ask it
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<holycow> if we can't fix my appologies
<yoshig3> ono, it's the thor-holy team!
<holycow> you are always free to buy an ms licence right?
<Bray> Pie-rate: Did all those already, lol
<holycow> yoshig3, i really don't mean to be insensitive
<yoshig3> lol, buy?
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: this is getting close to trolling, sorry
<yoshig3> BUY? PAY for an OS?
<yoshig3> WTF is that
<holycow> infact i compleetely understand your frustration and that you are just venting
<holycow> but there are 900 + people in the room, venting is not really productive under such circumstances
<wiking_> how to configure Picasa to show images full screen, not to fit screen ( http://81.198.237.8/Screenshot.png )
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: please stop or I will have to ask you to leave - stay on topic or go
<yoshig3> thoreauputic: I completely understand, it probably sounds like I'm trying to put ubuntu down, but I'm really not. I really do like it, it just doesn't work for me
<Pie-rate> Bray: then go into the World of Warcraft directory, and type "wine WoW.exe" (case sensitive) and it should run
<holycow> yoshig3, so stop editorializing and ask your question.
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: OK - just stay on topic, please
<echosystm> hmmm
<yoshig3> Okay then. Make my graphics card work.
<echosystm> what kind of system specs do you reckon you need to run VLC and ssh?
<holycow> what chipset, what model?
<holycow> echosystm, not a heck of a lot
<yoshig3> I don't know what else to ask, I've pastebinned just about everything on my system, installed just about every driver, and god knows what else
<jpiccolo> to run ssh
<holycow> anything that boots a basic install will run ssh
<holycow> i think you can run ssh on a watch
<Pie-rate> yoshig3: stick around for a while, i'm doing some research
<jpiccolo> a hamster and a wheel?
<holycow> >_>
<echosystm> right, so, i should be able to run ubuntu w/ blackbox on a fanless computer right?
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: I tried but I can't find ANYONE with the same problems as me
<holycow> yoshig3, what chipset and what gfx card
<crazy_penguin> /whosi DBO
<yoshig3> Pie-rate: I've even found people with my same card that aren't experiencing the problems
<holycow> yoshig3, stop we don't care
<holycow> yoshig3, what chipset and what video card?
<yoshig3> holycow: Intel chipset, Geforce4 MX 4000 128MB DDR PCI
<CyaNox> hi, Is there a version of ubuntu that has Apache 2.2?
<Bray> Pie-rate: dag nabbit, it's doing the same thing it did last time... it pops up with some weird designs on the screen and a large square cursor
<echosystm> i need a fanless computer of some type
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, what problems are you having
<echosystm> for my bedroom
<yoshig3> holycow; give me a second to type, quit putting me down, I get it.
<bXi> is there a way to read pure data from an usb device
<boink> CynaNox: maybe feisty?
<echosystm> so i can run my hax while im sleeping lolol
<znejk_> anyone who got the i810 driver to work with s-out?
<holycow> yoshig3, cool your close to having pretty good hardware.  link to your problem or brief explenation?
<boink> but Feisty isn't stable
<boink> otherwise, you can just compile it yourself. apache22 compiles nicely on ubuntu
<CyaNox> boink: Its for testing so stable is not what I require.
<holycow> echosystm, well for ssh only check this out: gumstix.com
<boink> I would say compile it yourself
<holycow> >_>
<yoshig3> holycow: Well, I'm getting extremely poor performance. You know how it is when you don't have a graphics card drivers, like when you try to scroll a webpage, and it's super laggy to scroll?
<yoshig3> holycow: Also, my windows draw extremely slow.
<echosystm> do you reckon if i get something old and slow enough i can run it fanless?
<holycow> echosystm, you need to define your requirements better
<holycow> yoshig3, cool you need the nvidia accelerated drivers not the nv open source drivers
<echosystm> ive got a p2 400mhz here
<echosystm> with 128mb ram
<boink> like a 486? sure, that will run fanless
<echosystm> should be able to run vlc ok
<yoshig3> holycow: And, if I drag my windows around, they decide they want to redraw 5K times until I stop dragging, and the icons on the desktop decide to redraw over and over.
<yoshig3> holycow: I have 9629.
<holycow> yoshig3, how far did you get in installing the proprietary drivers?  please tell me you didn't use th envidia installer?
<echosystm> im pretty sure the cpu doesnt actually have a fan at all
<Bray> echosystm: Blech... I didn't know anybody ran such cruddy systems anymore, lol
<llama32> i was in here an hour ago asking about updating 5.10 to 6.06/6.10, and someone gave me a link... i can't seem to find it again on the ubuntu wiki, could someone point me towards it again?
<echosystm> just the psu and chipset
<yoshig3> holycow: No, used repo's and apt-get
<Pie-rate> Bray: that's strange.
<echosystm> i dont Bray, its in the shed ;)
<boink> !update
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  i had a similar problem with my nvidia card.  ran the envy scripts, it did all the work for me, and now I'm running fine :)
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<boink> !tell llama32 about updatedb
<Bray> echosystm: Haha, that works
<holycow> yoshig3, cool, how far did you get in installing the accelerated proprietary drivers?
<yoshig3> SilentDis: Envy scripts? link? Info?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatedb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpiccolo> echosystm, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813181015
<SilentDis> !envy | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<boink> !tell llama32 about update
<yoshig3> holycow: what do you mean?
<Bray> Pie-rate: I know it is. It's so freaking annoying too
<yoshig3> SilentDis: Thanks, gonna look over that
<echosystm> cool!
<echosystm> thanks for the link jpiccolo
<advcomp2019> i have one question, and i know it is off the topic.  i have a imac g3 with 64mb of memory.  what is the best linux for it?
<Pie-rate> Bray: are you sure its wine 0.9.27?
<yoshig3> holycow: What do you mean, how far did I get? All the way through, I assume.
<Bray> Pie-rate: I think I've given up ever playing WoW on my laptop with Ubuntu anymore
<holycow> yoshig3, well ubuntu comes with the nv open source drivers installed by default.  most noobies think those are the real drivers from nvidia but they are not.
<holycow> yoshig3, did you follow this:
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bray> Pie-rate: Of course I'm sure, lol
<jpiccolo> echosystm, really small too, theres a couple on newegg
<yoshig3> holycow: BTW, x won't start with my card without the nVidia drivers, nv causes xserver to crash.
<Bray> Pie-rate: Even if it weren't, it would be 9,26
<yoshig3> holycow: yes
<Pie-rate> Bray: are you running an nvidia card?
<malt> is there anyway to bridge two totally different 56k lines to make 128k?
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  they're just a 'simple' way to get the latest nvidia binary blob drivers from nvidia's website.  they work like a charm :)
<Bray> Pie-rate: Nope, an integrated Intel card
<holycow> yoshig3, okay cool.  you have the driver changed from nv to nvidia in your xorg.conf file right?
<holycow> *nod* on nv crashing x
<yoshig3> holycow: Of course, I wouldn't be able to use xchat if I didn't. I wouldn't be able to use x at all...
<Pie-rate> Bray: what does "glxinfo|grepdirect" give you?
<holycow> yes you would
<holycow> you can use vesa instead
<Bray> Pie-rate: I'll tell you in a sec
<holycow> okay so you are then running nvidia binary drivers and you get these problems?
<yoshig3> holycow: No I wouldn't, it doesn't start out  of the box.
<holycow> impossible
<holycow> vesa works on everything
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  if you're missing the restricted drivers, the nvidia driver won't work, that's true.  I'm not trying to push you here, hun, and yes, doing it yourself DOES help you learn what's going wrong... but those envy scripts just save so much time... lol
<Pie-rate> Bray: its also likely that an integrated intel card will have a lot of trouble running WoW with reasonable FPS, have you tried it on windows?
<jpiccolo> !VIA C3
<yoshig3> holycow: Well it didn't. I had to use a laptop next to my computer and get terminal commands off of here
<Bray> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<Bray> direct rendering: Yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VIA C3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bray> Yes I have tried it in Windows and it runs very well
<yoshig3> SilentDis: yeah I know I'm going to try them as soon as I can
<yoshig3> SilentDis: I really hope it fixes it. If it does....oh boy I'll rape you most likely
<holycow> yoshig3, allright cool.  from that i would basically suggest to go back to windows.  thats a very difficult problem to resolve over irc
<Pie-rate> Bray: what's that libGL warning from?
<Pie-rate> Bray: wine?
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  O.O
<holycow> yoshig3, either its a driver issue or its a hardware issue
<Bray> Pie-rate: From when I did "glxinfo |grep direct"
<yoshig3> holycow: That's what I'm saying! basically, I think it tried to use my integrated card. So, I installed with my integrated card because my power source is too small to run my HD, processor, GPU and CDROM
<_DeXteR_> a
<holycow> yoshig3, what i would do my self is either go out and buy a new vid card or replace the mobo my self to something i know that works 100%
<Pie-rate> Bray: that line does not contain the word "direct"
<Pie-rate> Bray: I find that extremely hard to believe
<kraut> moin
<yoshig3> holycow: So I installed it, put my graphics card back in, which then xserv wouldn't start, so I had to install the nvidia drivers from terminal(you know, no X)
<yoshig3> holycow: and here I am after sevral driver updates.
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, did the live cd work fine?
<yoshig3> holycow: and the card is brand new.
<holycow> yoshig3, *nod* you know we do hit once in a while system hardware and configs that are just impossible to work with ... i had one bizarre situation with a friend where debian just died on a specific piece of hardware, yet the identeical mobo/system on another box was fine
<yoshig3> jpiccolo: yeah but on my integrated
<Pie-rate> Bray: ACtually, i don't, that's probably stderr
<Bray> Pie-rate: What about the "direct rendering: Yes" part?
<Pie-rate> Bray: one sec
<Pie-rate> Bray: that's a good thing
<advcomp2019> i am having a hard time finding a linux os for a imac g3 with 64mb.  i know it is off the subject but i need to be able to get on the web and word process.  and upgrading the mem is not able to be done
<holycow> yoshig3, *nod* i wouldn't even bother spending more time.  it sounds like you did everything right.  i think its cool you tried, sorry we can't help.
<yoshig3> holycow: I think it has something to do with magnetism...and the earth...and the ubuntu god...
<jpiccolo> yoshig3, where do you live?
<Bray> Pie-rate: A ray of hope perhaps?
<holycow> yoshig3, believe it or not ... there are strange things like that
<yoshig3> jpiccolo: IL.
<yoshig3> holycow: lol, after all of this, I'm willing to believe it.
<echosystm> um
<holycow> i have one case right now, i can prove it too.  one woman has a computer in one room that reboots on shutdown IF THE SYSTEM is only place in that room
<Pie-rate> Bray: does wine display the same error when you run it?
<holycow> anywhere else on the planet the system shuts down
<echosystm> do i want to enable edgy-security universe repository?
<yoshig3> holycow: WEIRD.
<Bray> Pie-rate: the libGL warning?
<thoreauputic> echosystm: yes
<Pie-rate> Bray: yes
<echosystm> mkays
<Bray> Pie-rate: Yes
<SilentDis> holycow:  grounding issue to the outlet?  that's the only thing I can think of lol
<yoshig3> holycow: lemme try what silent suggested...
<echosystm> howcome that isnt with the edgy universe thing above?
<echosystm> i never noticed it before
<holycow> SilentDis, i cannot explain it dude, it is the most bizarre thing ive ever seen.  i is something that can be replicated
<Pie-rate> Bray: googling, but so far no forum posts about it have been resolved
<yoshig3> SilentDis: how do I install this thing? Just double click it?
<Bray> Pie-rate: Well dang... I'll look around also, see if I can find anything
<holycow> yoshig3, install what?
<yoshig3> holycow: use the envy script
<yoshig3> holycow: it's a .deb
<Pie-rate> Bray: do you think you could paste the entire output of "wine WoW.exe" to
<Pie-rate> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<holycow> yes ... but what does that do?
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  you pulled the .deb file for your distro, right?
<holycow> also what SilentDis said, it has to be a deb made for your version of ubuntu
<yoshig3> SilentDis: Yeah, it says for Ubuntu Edgy 6.10
<Bray> Pie-rate: Yeah, just a sec
<yoshig3> holycow: this is the filename envy_0.7.3-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<nothlit> yoshig3, double clicking on it should open it with gdebi, from there you can install it
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  after you pull the .deb file, you can either dbl click it, and it'll run graphically, or... you can do a sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<yoshig3> SilentDis: I like graphics :D lol
<jpiccolo> we noticed
<yoshig3> Alright guys, gonna try. I'll brb with results, or not be able to get on ubuntu at all because X won't start lol
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  once it's installed, nothing will happen.  that's good, believe it or not lol
<yoshig3> SilentDis: yeah, shouldn't i have to restart X?
<Bray> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36808/
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  after it's installed, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to drop to a term, log in, do a quick sudo killall gdm (kills x, gdm, etc), then type envy, and follow the prompts
<jpiccolo> if you cant start X how are you going to click it
<Bray> Pie-rate: There's the paste
<holycow> SilentDis, what is this envy dealy?
<nothlit> !x | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<spaceeman> salut
<holycow> bonjour
<SilentDis> !envy | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<spaceeman> Puis-je parl ici en franais ?
<BattiS> glxinfo give me errors "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." and i have the nvidia driver installed, and it works :S
<holycow> SilentDis, is this official ubuntu?
<spaceeman> UTF-8 ?
<thoreauputic> spaceeman:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<holycow> why would anyone use this?
<nothlit> Is this official Nvidia install script that hard to most people?
<Narada> any way of installing java se6 yet? :)
<SilentDis> holycow:  basically, it does everything to make sure you get a full and proper install of the latest nvidia binary blob drivers direct from the nvidia website.
<nothlit> BattiS, you know its direct rendering in glxinfo?
<yoshig3> well, brb.
<holycow> SilentDis, i get what it does, i'm wondering if its official or yet another automatix like nonsense?
<SilentDis> holycow:  no.  they're the ones off nvidia.  latest (both nvidia and legacy in script)
<SilentDis> holycow:  oh god no lol
<holycow> SilentDis, does this bypass the package manager?
<holycow> sure looks like it
<holycow> if it does it should be banned from suggestion in here
<nothlit> holycow, if it has a launchpad page it has some endorsement
<SilentDis> holycow:  it relies entirely on apt-get, looking at the scripts.
<Pie-rate> Bray: I found a couple things suggested by various forums to try. Try running "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and changing the "Driver" line under the "Device" section to "Driver "vesa""
<SilentDis> holycow:  no.  it just scripts it.
<nothlit> holycow, things that aren't installed with the package manager are not always things that shouldn't be suggested
<BattiS> nothlit, yes?:S
<rausb0> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<holycow> nothlit, that is such a rare situation ... a situation not likely something that a noob should actually run into
<nothlit> lol, why does ubotu say that envy uses perl when launchpad says it uses python?
<holycow> nothing wrong with learning how to use linux, but damnit package managers really should be renamed to sanity managers
<SilentDis> holycow:  i shall be right back... x is doing goofy weirdo stuff.  guess 4 days is about it's limit, what with hopping in and out of games and all lol.  brb :)
<nothlit> holycow, it is, if the nvidia/ati drivers from the repos don't work for them... which isn't that uncommon
<holycow> SilentDis, good to know it uses apt ... its important to have a sane way out
<FirstStrike> hmm..odd
<nothlit> BattiS, are you trying to get beryl working?
* FirstStrike is at 25 days uptime
<FirstStrike> which is nothing in the grand scheme of things
<holycow> nothlit, nonsense
<FirstStrike> if x is unstable after 4 days..
<BattiS> nothlit,  yes :D
<reverseblade> !!! I was successfully running beryl. But suddenly it stopped showing the title bars and frames. Also when I open my terminal it shows a white rectangle on the screen. Any solution for this ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I was successfully running beryl. But suddenly it stopped showing the title bars and frames. Also when I open my terminal it shows a white rectangle on the screen. Any solution for this ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> nothlit, for the ubuntu usergroup, if they cannot install drivers using a package manager they really should be using windows or whatever until we get our stuff to a point where they can
<BattiS> how did u know?:D
<Bray> Pie-rate: When I did the "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" command, it prompted me for my password and nothing else happened.
<reverseblade> oh sorry
<holycow> nothlit, i might agree if we were talking about debian users or something
<reverseblade> *** I was successfully running beryl. But suddenly it stopped showing the title bars and frames. Also when I open my terminal it shows a white rectangle on the screen. Any solution for this ?
<nothlit> holycow, no i'm saying the drivers from the repos don't always work, and thats when users could install the one directly from the manufacturer
<Doow> reverseblade: #beryl is a good place to talk about beryl
<SilentDis> that's better :)
<holycow> reverseblade, #beryl
<reverseblade> Doow, I am there but everyone is sleeping there
<Pie-rate> Bray: did you put in your password?
<bimberi> !envy =~ s/erl/ython/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, bimberi
<reverseblade> holycow, everbody is sleeping there
<nothlit> BattiS, make sure you've enabled xgl correctly if thats what you're trying to do
<holycow> reverseblade, beryl, glx, aiglx, and all that jazz is very alpha or pre alpha.  don't expect any sense of stability when using that stuff
<Bray> Pie-rate: Yeah, and it just brought up "bray@bray-laptop:~$" again
<Doow> reverseblade: oh, usually a lot of people, much more active than #ubuntu-xgl at least
<holycow> reverseblade, yeah we cannot really help with beryl tho, its esoteric, bleeding edge and changes frequently
<reverseblade> holycow, I know, but it was working perfectly. Suddenly it stopped. So it has the potential to work. this is why I am chasing it
<nothlit> reverseblade, run beryl inside a screen session so you can monitor the errors, the use of screen is outside the scope of this channel
<Pie-rate> Bray: that is pretty strange...
<holycow> reverseblade, we try to focus on helping new users iron out basic ubuntu related issues
<Bray> Pie-rate: I think my laptop is haunted, lol
<Pie-rate> Bray: type gedit
<reverseblade> holycow, I know, I 've been in this channel since 2 years
<BattiS> nothlit, i can reinstall my nvidia driver, but it works so fine for me xD
<holycow> ah okay sorry :)
<Bray> bash: gedit: command not found
<reverseblade> nothlit, how to do it ?
<Pie-rate> Bray: .................. O.o
<SilentDis> reverseblade:  basics first:  did you try a quick ctrl-alt-backspace to reset the window manager?  or even a reboot?  sounds like emerald stopped working for some reason.
<reverseblade> SilenceGold, yes I tried both
<Bray> Pie-rate: I take it that's no good?
<Pie-rate> Bray: sudo apt-get install gedit
<reverseblade> SilentDis, Yes I tried both.
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: nice cloak :)
<tonyyarusso> bimberi: Yay!
<nothlit> reverseblade, the use of screen is outside the scope of this channel, install the package screen, and theres a great howto on the gentoo wiki, google gentoo wiki TIP screen
<Bray> Pie-rate, alright, now let's try that other command again
<reverseblade> SilentDis, I rebooted my computer, I added beryl-manager and emerald to my startup. It was working this morning. But somehow now I have this issue
<SilentDis> reverseblade:  weird.  sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes (a quick reinstall)?
<Bray> Pie-rate: There we go, now it opened up
<Pie-rate> Bray: are you running 6.10 edgy? when i installed ubuntu it came with gedit already installed
<nothlit> How is someone missing gedit?
<Pie-rate> nothlit: that's what i'm wondering
<reverseblade> SilentDis, I have never seen a reinstallation solved anything in linux. But I am gonna give it a shot right now
<nothlit> Bray, what version of wine are you using?
<holycow> its not possible, it must of been manually uninstalled
<Pie-rate> nothlit: he's using .27
<Bray> Pie-rate: Yeah, I'm using edgy... it might be because I'm using Xubuntu...
<nothlit> reverseblade, its worked for me before
<Bray> nothlit: 9.27
<Pie-rate> Bray: that'd do it
* chable is away : cica io eram away , si tu imi lasai mesaj , ochei ?
<reverseblade> nothlit, reinstalling ? fixed no title bars syndrome ?
<holycow> Bray, in that case ... #xubuntu :)
<bimberi> !away > chable
<SilentDis> reverseblade:  nor have i, but I'm at a loss too lol
<chable> sorry
<msun> Help.  Newbie.  I am using the GUI and want to take ownership of a folder that I don't have permissions on.  Can I do this WITHOUT opening a terminal and having to "sudo" ?
<chable> its this xchat
<nothlit> reverseblade, no i had beryl working fine, but reinstalling a package has fixed something before
<chable> im on 2 different ircds
<holycow> msun, no
<nothlit> msun, alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<jpiccolo> how would i find out the I/O address of my network card
<chable> and if i /ame , on one of them , it goes on both
<nothlit> jpiccolo, ifconfig
<reverseblade> nothlit, how do I reinstall ? remove and install ?
<SilentDis> msun:  yes... sortof...
<holycow> msun, the idea behind permissions is that you get access to stuff you don't own basically.  you haveto learn to jump into admin situations via sudo, only administrator can change things like that.
<holycow> ... that you DON'T get ...
<holycow> anyway :)
<nothlit> reverseblade, you could purge/remove and install again, or just use the reinstall argument in apt-get or aptitude
<jpiccolo> nothlit, but its not finding my network card
<Pie-rate> holycow: there should be a way to do that without a terminal
<holycow> Pie-rate, well nothlit told you
<Bray> holycow: Bah, those jerks don't know anything
<msun> OK, I am trying alt-f2 route to nautilus ...
<SilentDis> msun:  alt-f2, gksu nautilus.  that'll get you a root nautilus window.  you can change anything from there... but be careful, you can also fsck your system royally :)
<deep> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deep> :)
<Bray> holycow, all the smart people are here, lol
<holycow> you start up a 'tool' via gksudo or sudoe
<chable> anyone knows why i cant hide thise Warning messages ?
<holycow> you can do it with any tool running with priviledges
<nothlit> jpiccolo, lshw -C network , make sure somehting actually comes up
<holycow> the terminal just happens to be one tool
<holycow> gksudo nautilus
<SilentDis> holycow: thank you :)
<holycow> etc. lots of ways to do it, people on say terminal because it really is very quick.  other than that use your imagination :)
<bimberi> ... run from <ALT>F2  (no terminal needed :) )
<echosystm> can anyone here recommend a text editor (preferably gtk) which has syntax highlighting etc. ?
<holycow> Bray, oh so very clever way to wiggle some attention in here :)
<yoshig3> Well
<Pie-rate> echosystem: vim
<yoshig3> that helped a little bit
<yoshig3> but windows are still drawing slowly..../cry
<Bray> holycow: I do what I can :)
<echosystm> thankyou Pie-rate
<holycow> msun, what i meant is that you dont' have a choice about sudoing a tool to change the permissions, but you cannot do it as a user that doesn't actually own the files.
<Bray> Pie-rate: That little fix didn
<nothlit> echosystm, gedit has syntax highlighting rofl
<msun> actually let me rephrase my question.  i was running another distro which messed up on me.  my username was jeff.  now i reinstalled a new distro in / and have a new username jeff2 which i created just to be safe.  now i want the original "jeff" files.  what's the best way to get them?
<echosystm> also, anything with a wysiwyg panel?
<msun> shall i just create a new "jeff" and remove the jeff2 ?
<yoshig3> holycow: Helped a little bit, but it still seems like windows are struggling to install. Also, when I ran envy, it said my card was unsupported by the drivers.
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  just curious here.. how much physical ram is in the machine?
<echosystm> doesnt need wysiwyg editing as such, just a preview panel
<nothlit> msun, you could do that
<echosystm> i really like that
<echosystm> :P
<Pie-rate> Bray: you need to restart X
<yoshig3> SilentDis: 512
<eMaX_> ne1 knows how to exclude a package from the package database / auto update?
<Pie-rate> Bray: I don't know how to do that on xubuntu
<echosystm> nothlit, im not running gnome
<nothlit> eMaX_, sudo aptitude hold packagename
<SilentDis> msun:  can you access the files at all?  (read access)
<nothlit> echosystm, oh... um eclipse?
<Bray> Pie-rate: The commands are all the same as on Ubuntu, and xfce is so like Gnome that it hurts
<holycow> msun, gksudo nautilus and copy paste the files from jeff to jeff2 folder.  but ...
<msun> yes, i can access them.  i was worried if i created a new user jeff it might somehow destroy or write over the existing /home/jeff folder
<Pie-rate> Bray: try ctrl+alt+backspace (MAKE SURE YOU SAVE ANY WORK FIRST)
<nothlit> bray, nah xfce is pretty different, they just both use GTK
<yoshig3> SilentDis: Is that a clue to anything? Envy said my card was unsupported by the drivers....
<msun> i'd actually like to just use the username jeff anyway
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  ok.  i'm just trying to think of any other bottlenecks that might be causing that is all.
<sc4ttrbrain> !.bashrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sc4ttrbrain> !bashrc
<holycow> msun, the problem is that you will need to change the permissions recursively once the files are in your jeff2 folder.  you will need to open up a terminal and do something like chown -R jeff2.jeff2 somefolder/somefolder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> msun, no just create the user and it will use the same home folder if you setup your home partition correctly
<msun> OK
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  did you grab the legacy ones?  i *think* your card is in legacy
<nothlit> msun, theres a tool for it System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<holycow> msun, always make sure to have backups tho :)
<Bray> Yeah, that worked, so now should I try running WoW?
<holycow> what SilentDis said sounds correct
<holycow> yoshig3, that would explain the crashing
<Pie-rate> Bray: yeah
<nothlit> yoshig3, do you need the nvidia legacy drivers?
<yoshig3> SilentDis: No, because it said specifically on the drivers page that anything "GeForce4 MX" and above was not considered legacy
<yoshig3> Lemme try to find the legacy list
<Carnage\> What am I supposed to do in order to get my network device eth0 to obtain an ip from a dhcp server upon startup?
<Carnage\> Currently, I have to do sudo dhclient eth0 to do so...
<Pie-rate> Bray: working?
<SilentDis> yoshig3: i'd almost say give it a wherl on legacy anyway.  you've got envy to 'fall back' on to fix it all for you (it pulls bad/old drivers as part of it's script)
<yoshig3> SilentDis: True, envy is a magical thing
<yoshig3> SilentDis: Because I have no other computer at the moment to find the commands to install drivers, so envy is pretty great
<Bray> Pie-rate: Well a pop-up came up and said something along the lines of "Hardware changed. Wanna go back to default?" To which I said "No" and then my screen flickered as a bunch of things showed up on the Terminal and it said that 3D accelleration wouldn
<Bray> *wouldnt work
<Pie-rate> Bray: dammit. what does glxinfo|grep direct say?
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  i was rather happy with it when I found it :)
<Mikel0> help! my swap has been deactivated
<_goofy_> reboot
<yoshig3> SilentDis: I think I may have bought the crappiest nVidia card available, but it's the only nVidia card I could find that was PCI near my house...which...was....walmart XD
<nothlit> yoshig3, you can use a console webbrowser like w3m ( which is installed by default) or link2/elinks for help when you don't have X.
<Bray> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Bray>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<Bray>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<Bray>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<Bray>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<yoshig3> console web browser? How does that work?
<yoshig3> !pastebin | Bray
<ubotu> Bray: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  x.x
<yoshig3> sorry Bray I couldn't resist lol
<_goofy_> walmart cards are crap....i work in the electronics dept.
<Bray> yoshig3: I was gonna say, lol, it's not THAT big
<stefg> Does anyone know wether there will be backports of openoffice.org 2.1 and vlc 0.8.6 to dapper? ... (LTS means Long Term Support,heh :-) )
<yoshig3> lol I know I was just givin ya crap
<nothlit> yoshig3, try typing w3m google.com in a console
<Pie-rate> Bray: type mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yoshig3> nothlit, you windows user!
<Bray> yoshig3: I figured just as much, lol
<echosystm> whats the diff between apt-get and aptitude?
<nothlit> yoshig3, what?
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  I hit up compusa and grabbed an evga one.  real basic card, virtually nothing 'extra' in the box... but it's a 7600gs with 256mb ram on it :D
<yoshig3> You said console, not terminal lol
<nothlit> aptitude has package searching and showing, and can mark packages as automatic so dependencies can automatically be uninstalled
<yoshig3> SilentDis: I used ot have an eVga GeForce4 Ti4200, but the fan died on it pretty quickly
<sc4ttrbrain> lynx google.com ;)
<nothlit> yoshig3, the alt+f1-6 are virtual consoles silly
<yoshig3> SilentDis: It was a decent card while it lasted
<echosystm> cool
<echosystm> thanks
<echosystm> :)
<Bray> mv: overwrite `/etc/X11/xorg.conf', overriding mode 0644?
<yoshig3> nothlit: oh my bad, and wow, that's really cool
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  heh, i got a box of various sized fans just sitting here.  if it fails, i shrug and throw another at it lol
<yoshig3> nothlit: the w3m
<Pie-rate> Bray: sorry, forgot to tell you to do sudo
<Bray> Pie-rate, ah
<msun> i'm using gksu nautilus and want to change permissions on a directory RECURSIVELY ... is that possible?
<Pie-rate> Bray: answer n and then do the same command with sudo in front of it
<nothlit> yoshig3, you can even get graphics/images in the console if you use framebuffers/directfb/or libsvga, but that's something for another day :)
<nothlit> yoshig3, or even movies/videos :)
<yoshig3> nothlit: that's truly amazing dude
<Pie-rate> Bray: does WoW look like this, by any chance? http://forums.fedoraforum.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=10712
<SilentDis> msun:  that sorta thing would be much easier from a console...
<nothlit> msun, yes,
<yoshig3> nothlit: never thought I'd see browsers in a console type app
<Bray> Pie-rate: No, in fact, it looks a lot worse
<nothlit> msun, right click on the parent directory, choose the permissions, and there should be a button near the bottom of the properties windows that says apply to everything inside or something alone those lines
<yoshig3> Anyone have a list of legacy nVidia cards?
<SilentDis> nothlit:  watching movies in a console using the ascii driver is a trip *giggle*
<yoshig3> I think mine JUST might be one, but I'm not exactly sure
<nothlit> yoshig3, they've been there for a long time :) thats what browsers were like in the beginning :P
<nothlit> yoshig3, gimme a sec i'll grab the list
<yoshig3> nothlit: Well, wow
<msun> nothlit .. i was hoping there would be such a button, but no such luck.
<Bray> Pie-rate: btw, when I did that command it prompted me for my password (which I gave) and the brought up a command line again
<yoshig3> nothlit: I never thought something like that was possible
<Bray> *then
<nothlit> msun, there should be, lemme take a look
<yoshig3> nothlit; If I knew this, I'd be running terminal linux on my old comps!
<SilentDis> yoshig3: check nvidia.com.
<Pie-rate> SilentDis: ascii driver?
<Pie-rate> Bray: yeah then it worked
<wackum> yo!
<Pie-rate> Bray: restart X again (ctrl alt backspace)
<Pie-rate> save work, of course
<wackum> any russians?
<Bray> Pie-rate: ok
<nothlit> msun, its on the permissions tab, on the bottom, Apply permissions to enclosed files.
<nothlit> msun, you are using ubuntu and not xubuntu, right?
<nothlit> yoshig3, http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<msun> noth: yup ubuntu 6.06.1 but i don't see it! d'oh!
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  i had that going on my old dapper install... there's a movie player, or, i should say, a driver that'll let you output DVDs to a framebuffer, that framebuffer kicks it out as ascii-art text for you to watch lol
<nothlit> SilentDis, aa / or caca
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: actually you can do almost anything without X ( mail, copy files etc etc and even look at pictures)
<Bray> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that I should try WoW again
<Bray> lol
<yoshig3> nothlit: Well, damnit, it's not on there. My card is not legacy.....
<thoreauputic> yoshig3: there are limits of course :)
<SilentDis> !ru | wackum
<ubotu> wackum:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<yoshig3> nothlit: which means, this is gonna be just about impossible to find my problem lol
<SilentDis> nothlit:  I can't remember anymore... you're probably right
<Bray> Pie-rate: Well I'm still getting the messed up picture, but this time it had sound!
<eMaX_> how can extract all files from a deb without installing them
<nothlit> yoshig3,go to nvnews and search the forums, or google for it with your card, you might get lucky
<sirmis> is there alsa 1.0.13 available to install ?
<Pie-rate> Bray: yeah it should be exactly the same as before
<zezom> is their a default root password for root after an install?
<Bray> Pie-rate: I see, ok
<nothlit> SilentDis, oh i was asking which one you were using
<nothlit> !sudo | zezom
<ubotu> zezom: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zezom> thanks nothlit
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  as I said, you can always try the legacy drivers.  i THINK there's an envy for it as well.  check the site :)
<SilentDis> !envy | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<yoshig3> SilentDis: alright, lemme look.
<Bray> Pie-rate: I should really go to bed, but we're actually making progress... so I think I'll stick around, lol
<SilentDis> nothlit:  i'll have to muck with it again sometime.  it really was eye candy stupid lol
<sirmis> 
<nothlit> ooh someone fixed the envy factoid
<sc4ttrbrain> Hey , how to see pictures or videos in terminal? (in ascii maybe ;) )
<SilentDis> nothlit:  watching SW Epi4 in ascii-art was just funny :)
<nothlit> SilentDis, lool :)
<sc4ttrbrain> !ascii-art
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ascii-art - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> sc4ttrbrain, use mplayer, and -vo aa or caca
<sc4ttrbrain> thanks
<nothlit> caca is color ascii
<osfameron> sc4ttrbrain: also check out JavE which does batch conversions, as well as being an excellent ascii art editor
<osfameron> though it's non-opensource still iirc, it's free
<yoshig3> nothlit: I don't know how to search on nvnews, there's no button....
<wizo> hey, i installed flash for mozilla, and it works for playing videos on youtube, but not videos on spikedhumour, anyone has any idea why that is so?
<SilentDis> nothlit:  it was 'classic' black and white what I was playing with, had to be aa :)
<sc4ttrbrain> lol, thanks dude ! :D
<Bray> Pie-rate: Will you be on later? As in like... around 2 Pacific Standard time?
<Bray> PM that is
<yoshig3> nothlit: nvnews categorizes everything under a GeForce6 into the legacy forums
<nothlit> yoshig3, check the forums
<nothlit> wizo, which version of flash
<wizo> erm, 7 i believe
<nothlit> @time Pacific
<Ubugtu> Current time in Canada/Pacific: December 13 2006, 02:25:36
<wizo> i downloaded it from the adobe site and installed it
<Pie-rate> nothlit: i found aaxine
<Bray> nothlit: That's AM btw, lol
<nothlit> Bray, 24/h time :P
<Pie-rate> nothlit: downloading now, i should be in for some entertainment
<yoshig3> nothlit: I am, but I can't find a search button lol...do I have to be registered just to search?
<Bray> nothlit: Right you are
<nothlit> Pie-rate, ahh, you don't like ,player?
<nothlit> yoshig3, can't remember
<jpiccolo> how would i set forcedeth for my network card?
<nothlit> yoshig3, i think so
<nothlit> Pie-rate, mplayer*
<Linux-noobi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pie-rate> nothlit: ROFL!
<Pie-rate> nothlit: sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<nothlit> Pie-rate, :D
<nothlit> Pie-rate, why are you using aaxine instead of mplayer?
<Bray> Pie-rate: Hey, I'm gonna head out... will you be on around 14:00 for a little more help? lol, I feel so useless
<Bray> Pacific that is
<nothlit> wizo, have you tried 9?
<wizo> nothlit, i will try that now
<znejk_> anyone got any luck with i810 and tv-out?
<wizo> oh btw, is there anyway to check if the laptop fan is working or alive?
<Pie-rate> nothlit: Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0x3c3)!
<Pie-rate> weird
<wizo> cause my laptop has been shutting down by itself and it feels really hot and i never hear the fan running anymore
<jpiccolo> nothlit, lshw -C network doesnt show anything
<Pie-rate> nothlit: I was just looking for anything that would play it as ascii art
<nothlit> Pie-rate, mplayer does it, just look at all the -vo options
<znejk_> is there a laptop channel btw?
<Bray> wizo: If the fan doesn't run it might have something to do with your mobo/BIOS.  My laptop never gets hot anyway, so it doesn't matter to me
<echosystm> i think i'm in love with xfce4
<serishema> wizo: i had that problem with my acer aspire 3620, was caused by a huge matt of dust jamming it
<nothlit> Pie-rate, mplayer -vo aa / mplayer -vo caca
<Bray> echosystm: Ain't it great?
<Pie-rate> nothlit: ok
<echosystm> its f*cking fantastic!
<wizo> oh
<echosystm> :P
<wizo> my laptop fan was making weird sounds before.,
<disident> hi
<SilentDis> nothlit:  shame on you, teaching new people to lo-fi everything.  *giggle*
<Pie-rate> nothlit: don't have mplayer downloaded, working on that now
<Bray> wizo: You may want to make sure it's clean then, lol
<thoreauputic> echosystm: we don't discriminate on the basis of sexual preference, no matter how odd ;p
<disident> Is the wifi with wpa and ipw2200 broken on edgy please?
<Pie-rate> nothlit: color should be nice too :)
<Bray> ALRIGHT! G'NIGHT EVERYONE! See some of you later perhaps??
<Pie-rate> disident: its hard to find drivers
<Pie-rate> Bray: i'm in here all the time
<yoshig3> Hey nothlit: whenver my ubuntu boots, up, it shows an error right before loading X, and I can't exactly make it out. It's like..."can't allocate memory" or address or something
<disident> Pie-rate, ipw2200bg?
<SilentDis> have fun in the land of nod bray :)
<wizo> hrm...
<Bray> Pie-rate: Good thing, lol, I'll need your help still, XD
<Pie-rate> disident: do you have drivers for your wifi card yet?
<bobby> disident: i am using using a wpa card with wpa currently
<nothlit> SilentDis, oh lol i have a whole folder of bookmarks named Console Obsession :)
<disident> Pie-rate, yes it's have been working for a while
<wizo> im trying to get the flash9 for linux, but it doesnt seem to have anyway when i go to flash player 9 under downloads, it sends me to the flash 7
<disident> Pie-rate, now it's broken no ESSIS association
<Bray> SilentDis: I dream of Jeenie! Except Jeenie is named Natascha! Bow chicka bow wow!
<Pie-rate> disident: ah ok, yeah you can get wpa and ipw working, i don't exactly know how though
<Pie-rate> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pie-rate> bah.
<Frogbert> can somebody help me configure scim?
<Frogbert> pelase
<nothlit> yoshig3, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop                 and then startx and look at the error
<disident> thx ubotu
<Frogbert> please*
<serishema> ok here we go upgrading (hopefully it will be an upgrade) my 2003 server box to ubuntu-server
<SilentDis> nothlit:  i'm not sure if that should be shared with the world, or hidden behind an entire roll of duct tape, never to emerge into daylight again.  ROFL
<nothlit> roofl
<bobby> disident: if you had been using it, and set it up the way the channel suggested then pkill the wpa process and start it up again
<disident> ok bobby
<yoshig3> nothlit: I can't look at the error, it loads X or ubuntu too fast, I'm not sure which one it shows before. But also, a guy with a nVidia GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP card is using legacy drivers...I would assume this applies to PCI as well?
<bobby> disident: by channel i mean the guide on ubuntuguide.org
<yoshig3> nothlit: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=47654&highlight=nVidia+GeForce4+4000+linux
<disident> ok
<jpiccolo> anyone think they can help me get my network card working
<Pie-rate> nothlit: rofl, this is cool, think it'd work over ssh?
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  should be in your log files... cat /var/log/messages i think...
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: what's the problem?
<wizo> i don`t think they have flash player 9 for linux
<nothlit> Pie-rate, mabbe
<yoshig3> SilentDis: cat?
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, well the only way i have been able to get anything to see my network card was gentoo live cd
<SilentDis> !cat | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, ifconfig shows only the loopback
<nothlit> yoshig3, ok,... install screen... and then type screen -S xorg... and startx inside it... then reattach to it with screen -x xorg
<SilentDis> well, that was rude ubotu...
<nothlit> oh ok SilentDis has a better suggestion...
<nothlit> i'm biased toward screen and away from error logs lol
<serishema> jpiccolo: sounds like the kernel doesn't know about your network card
<serishema> jpiccollo: you will need to find out what type of network card you have and then load the appropriate kernel module using modprobe
<jpiccolo> serishema, how can i get it o know about
<yoshig3> nothlit: I don't really understand what you're saying
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  cat is a simple program that, as I showed you, will just write out a file to your console.  that way, you can see the last lines easily, and pick out that message
<jpiccolo> serishema, i did a modprobe forcedeth
<yoshig3> so it's under log SilentDis?
<nothlit> SilentDis, nooo tell people to use less, not cat
<jpiccolo> then restart my network, no work
<yoshig3> what file exactly would lit be, do you know?
<Frogbert> hello, could someone please help me configure support for Japanese input?
<SilentDis> nothlit:  good point lol
<lovloss> The guys in #winehq sent me here. How does ubuntu handle the 'sound' tab in winecfg? It crashes every time i click on it. They say it is because my computer has no immediate midi support. Would this hurt my ability to access programs?
<nothlit> yoshig3, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<serishema> jpiccolo: try scanpci? or is that a freebsd command. Sorry i haven't used linux in forever that's why i'm here cos i know i'll get stuck later in my server install
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: what do you get in /var/log/messages & what does lspci say about the card? & what's card's make/model?
<serishema> there we go, frogzoo knows :-)
<Rebecca> well, my spanking new 320gb drive doesnt spin up.. so ill have to do the install another day. thanks for your help though peoples :)
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  try this command:  less /var/log/messages
* serishema hopes there isn't anything she's forgotten to back up as she hits format
<Rebecca> serishema: there is always something ;)
<serishema> don't tell me that XD
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  that'll let you view your messages log.  since the system is actually starting, it's not pausing on it, that error you were talking about should show up in there
<Rebecca> serishema: that's why i just buy a new hdd for reinstalls ;)
<serishema> rebecca: i would too if i wasn't a broke student.
<lovloss> partition your data seperate from your system files :)
<Rebecca> serishema: ahhhh. :)
<woo> Could ubuntu install using RAID 0?
<serishema> lovloss: reformatting is needed in this case because this is a miagration from 2003 server to ubuntu-server 6.10
<nothlit> Actually ubuntu has a gui log viewer
<Rebecca> lol
<lovloss> ohhhh
<frogzoo> !alternate | woo
<ubotu> woo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Pie-rate> nothlit: how do i display the video in the console instead of in a new window?
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  you'll probably just wanna hit <end> on your keyboard to jump to the bottom of that log, too
<wizo> is ubuntu 6.06 dapper?
<lovloss> So nobody knows how to add midi support in ubuntu? is it considered a restricted format?
<frogzoo> wizo: yes
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, lspci gives me a bunch of unknown devices
<SilentDis> yoshig3:  <esc> quits, of course
<wizo> thanks
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: so you have a card you don't know what it is, & neither does ubuntu?
<SilentDis> wizo:  yes
<woo> thanks
<SilentDis> lovloss:  heya :)
<lovloss> SilentDis: Hey you :3
<serishema> where'd the automatic LAMP install option go in server 6.10?
<SilentDis> lovloss:  worth a try...
<SilentDis> !midi | lovloss
<ubotu> lovloss: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<yoshig3> SilentDis: AGPgart is finding my intel card....
<nothlit> Pie-rate, i'm not sure... I could look in man mplayer, but its a REALLY big manual
<lovloss> As usual, SilentDis knows his stuff
<lovloss> who is he, Shuttleworth? ;D
<AlexC_> Hey,
<Rookie_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<serishema> never mind i guess i can just install apache and stuff later, would probably need to be manual since i want mod_mono and all that ASP .NET compatable stuff
<AlexC_> I can't find a guide on how to install Beryl on ATI, XGL and Gnome
<AlexC_> anyone know of any?
<jrib> 3!beryl | AlexC_
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, well the manual says its a realtek 8201CL PHY
<jrib> !beryl | AlexC_
<ubotu> AlexC_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Helpmeee> ive just installed ubuntu but when i boot it everything goes black, can it be a graphic realeted problem?
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, the motherboard is nvidia based
<lovloss> AlexC its annoying, go to #beryl and talk to them. sometimes the actual devs are there.
<serishema> helpmeee: sounds similar to the problem i had running the latest ubuntu on virtual pc, have you tried doing ctrl+alt+f1  and then editing /etc/X11/Xorg.conf to specify different graphics settings
<Helpmeee> havent tried that :)
<nothlit> Pie-rate, if theres no X to open it to, it will display in console though, don't worry
<selinuxium_> Helpmeee: ctrl+alt+f1 and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nothlit> AlexC_, wiki.beryl-project.org
<yoshig3> nothlit: I'm going to try the legacy drivers
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, gentoo loaded the nic with forcedeth as far as i could tell
<nothlit> yoshig3, ok, good luck!
<serishema> that's even easier.
<Helpmeee> ok
<Helpmeee> i like easy
<selinuxium_> :)
<serishema> sounds like there's click through wizards and stuff in linux now. My last experience with linux was like 4 years ago.
<selinuxium_> Helpmeee: when complete run    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Helpmeee> when should i press ctrl+alt+f1 ? ;p
<Pie-rate> nothlit: i tried sshing to localhost, it doesn't work
<serishema> helpmee: if you are already at a prompt, you don't need to
<Helpmeee> ah
<yoshig3> nothlit: No script magic for legacy T.T
<selinuxium_> Helpmeee: Are you sure you have install the desktop version?>
<selinuxium_> Helpmeee: not the server....
<yoshig3> !legacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoshig3> legacy drivers link nothlit?
<yakumo> anyone familiar how to burn dvd video, i have VIDEO_TS And AUDIO_TS Folders i try to burn it using k3b and selected the burn dvd data project but i still can't play it on my dvd player...
<yoshig3> !nvidialegacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidialegacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Helpmeee> im sure that i installed desktop
<nothlit> yoshig3, oh ok, go make me find the link :P
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, you there?
<Helpmeee> with alternative cd
<Helpmeee> or something like that ;
<Pie-rate> nothlit: is there a limit to how much bandwidth ssh can use?
<echosystm> hrm. how do you get synaptic to popup the root password prompt when running as a user?
<nothlit> yoshig3, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7184.html
<yoshig3> nothlit: lol I don't know where to find it....there's about 400 different guides on installing the drivers and just as many versions lol
<echosystm> you need xdm/gdm installed hey?
<yoshig3> nothlit: Thanks so much :D
<nothlit> Pie-rate, i don't think so, i've fowarded x over ssh
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: which distro?
<serishema> pie-rate: and sftp can easily saturate a 100Mbit link on anything better than a p100
<nothlit> yoshig3, look at what ubotu messaged, you, you'll need those
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, i am trying ubuntu 6.10 but gentoo was the only one that saw the nic
<nothlit> Pie-rate, well it worked fine for me in ctrl+alt+f1
<nothlit> Pie-rate, didn't ssh to myself though
<yoshig3> nothlit: Yeah I was about to ask...how do I install these things, they're .run packages...and will I really need new headers? envy updated my headers I believe
<Helpmeee> where can i find the latest nvidia driver for linux?
<serishema> nvidias site probably has their binary driver
<jpiccolo> helpmeee, nvidia.com
<Helpmeee> ive already tried nvidias homepage, and the file size is 4,4mb. but the speed is so slow. it will take 1h 10min
<yoshig3> serishema: This is the nvidia site, it's legacy drivers
<yoshig3> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yoshig3> or try envy
<echosystm> Helpmeee. did you try the drivers in the repository?
<Helpmeee> Noo
<yoshig3> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<nothlit> Pie-rate, ok i just sshed over putty and it seems to work
<echosystm> use apt-get to install:
<echosystm> linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<echosystm> nvidia-glx
<selinuxium_> Helpmeee: if you need to just get it working select vga from the driver list during the dpkg-reconfigure. Then you can work within the gui
<echosystm> then run nvidia-xconfig
<echosystm> and you should be right to go
<nothlit> yoshig3, that page also has a readme you know :)
<yoshig3> When switching from normal to legacy nvidia drivers, do I need to change my xorg?
<echosystm> yes
<yoshig3> to nv I'm guessing?
<echosystm> no
<nothlit> the script should help you do that, or you can prolly use nvidia-xconfig
<echosystm> i think its nvidia-legacy
<echosystm> or something like that
<Helpmeee> ok
<Pie-rate> nothlit: it doesn't work right
<Helpmeee> ill try that
<serishema> does anyone know what the minimum connection speed and latency for remote X to work useably is. Specifically would it have a chance of being useable via a 3G/UMTS datacard?
<echosystm> im pretty sure i remember them having a different name
<Helpmeee> then ill come back here with updates ;)
<Pie-rate> nothlit: it's really screwed up
<nothlit> Pie-rate, try using mplayer to resize the video on the fly maybe?
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: I've seen a report the sis900 driver works, what do you get after 'modprobe sis900 ; dmesg | tail -2
<yoshig3> nothlit: what script? I'm totally lost her man
<yoshig3> *here
<Pie-rate> nothlit: what?
<nothlit> serishema, depends  on what you mean by usable... you can do data/simple things, but no games or videos... there will be some lag
<nothlit> serishema, you also may need to choose compression/encoding and limiting the colors
<SoftIce> hi, is thee a consol network configuration tool once setup has been completed
<SoftIce> similar to that of the server build setup?
<nothlit> yoshig3, oh theres a nvidia-legacy-glx package from ubuntu btw
<serishema> nothlit: sounds like it would probably anoy me if i was editing code over it and such.
<nothlit> yoshig3, forgot about that
<yoshig3> nothlit: is here a ! for that?
<nothlit> serishema, probably, use a console editor?
<SoftIce> anyone?
<nothlit> Pie-rate, try #mplayer
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, i get a thing about forcedeth.c and sis900
<yoshig3> nothlit: how would I go about running nvidia-legacy-glx ?
<serishema> nothlit: i suppose multiple ssh windows would do the same job as remote X actually if i think about what i'd use it to do
<yoshig3> apt-get nvidia-legacy-glx ?
<jpiccolo> because i have tried foredeth
<nothlit> Pie-rate, i'm no expert and that sort of thing falls outside the scope of this channel
<nothlit> serishema, just use one ssh session + screen lol
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: what's it say?
<Lynoure> SoftIce: I do my command line network configuration usually just by editing /etc/network/interfaces by hand
<nothlit> yoshig3, do you know how to install packages in ubuntu?
<tovella> i just read an article about Mandriva's "LInux to go" (http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/12/12/0820259)  I love Ubuntu, and I wish such a thing could be considered a suggestion for the team.
<yoshig3> nothlit: not really, I've followed guides but most of it is jibberish to me
<yoshig3> nothlit: I feel worthless T.T
<frogzoo> !docs | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, 17180070.476000 forced.c and below that 17181400.308000 sis900.c v1.08.09 Sep. 19 2005
<sc4ttrbrain> hey,i can see movies in ascii but how to see picture files?
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: cool, now 'sudo ifup eth0'
<serishema> nothlit: i'm trying to avoid the overhead of virtual pc when doing linux stuff on my laptop you see. Maybe there's a way i could get the ubuntu environment to run ontop of colinux?
<nothlit> yoshig3, ok, im gonna 'spam' you with ubotu messages
<yoshig3> alright.
<sc4ttrbrain> hey,i can see movies in ascii but how to see picture files(in ascii too)?
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, ERROR while getting interface flags: No suck device
<selinuxium_> tovella: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308027&page=2   :)
<jpiccolo> such*
<nothlit> serishema, if you're trying to do ssh, theres putty, and colinux easily lets you install gentoo debian and (red hat?) i think
<tovella> selinuxium_: ok.
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: can you see what might be the right interface from 'ifconfig -a' ?
<jrib> sc4ttrbrain: cacaview in caca-utils
<yoshig3> nothlit: Synaptic couldn't find nvidia-legacy-glx
<sc4ttrbrain> thanks :D
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, it has lo (loopback) and sit0 (Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4)
<nothlit> yoshig3, did you get those messages? i recommend aptitude first, for sure, but if you need a graphical tool you can use synaptic... also for basic programs (as long as they're not drivers) you can use the add/remove program under applications
<selinuxium_> tovella: if you just want to purchase a solution http://www.engadget.com/2005/08/03/ubuntu-h2-another-bootable-usb-linux-distro/
<serishema> nothlit: thanks for the info, that's quite a bit of choice with colinux
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, i guess its sit0
<jpiccolo> ?
<yoshig3> nothlit: Yeah I got the messages, but synaptic can't find nvidia-legacy-glx....?
<nothlit> !multiverse | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: nope
<serishema> that's weird a celeron 400 shouldn't boot in about 10 seconds
<Sub> serishema, it mightv'e been on hibernation or standby
<Sub> most likely hibernate if it was actually off.
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, i never thought a nic would be this much trouble
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, what is sit0
<tovella> selinuxium_: i've seen the engadget link - to expensive for most newbies ( i want to help proliferate the use of ubuntu ).
<serishema> sub: this was my just installed ubuntu server 6.10 booting for the first time
<yoshig3> !nvidia-legacy-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy-glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<selinuxium_> tovella: cool!
<serishema> oh dear, now i'm at a prompt and don't really know what to do next.
<jareth_> yoshig3: have you enabled multiverse repo in /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<yoshig3> jareth_: not quite sure how
<sc4ttrbrain> yoshig3: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jareth_> yoshig3: cat /etc/apt/sources.lst
<yoshig3> jareth_: Yeah it's enabled
<TheGateKeeper> yoshig3, you using edgy or dapper?
<serishema> ah, we're sorted. Server has good documentation :-)
<yoshig3> edgy, I jsut wanna install the legacy drivers
<nothlit> yoshig3, its nvidia-glx-legacy, not the other way around silly :P
<TheGateKeeper> yoshig3, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<tovella> selinuxium_ the first link is much different from what Mandriva is doing too.  My impression is they're using squashfs, unionfs, or some such similar.  It's done in a 1GB partition.  I've actually put the Ubuntu live_cd on a usb pen drive to do demos & installations.  Still it would be great if people could just buy it for the $65 or so I paid for my 2GB drive.
<spx2_> how do i take a screenshot in vim ?
<spx2_> how do i take a screenshot in ubuntu ? sorry about the type
<spx2_> *typo
<spx2_> it seems im really tired
<zeeble> install the screenshot applet if in ubuntu
<yoshig3> okay, in synaptic I found the legacy drivers. Should I just enable them all?
<spx2_> i havent slept
<zeeble> or take print screen
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: the plot thickens: "The Ethernet hardware consists of two parts: a PHY chip, and a MAC chip. It's the MAC chip that requires the drivers. RTL8201x is a PHY only chip which does NOT need any driver at all. If you have RTL8201x in your computer system, there must be another MAC chip in the system too. Most likely, the MAC chip is embedded in the chipset. Please contact the board or computer provider to find out which MAC chip is in your system and
<zeeble> or use gimp or if you have imagemagick installed, then man import
<jareth_> spx2_: try PrtSc?
<nothlit> spx2_, applications... accessories... its in there
<thoreauputic> or install imagemagick and do  import -window root screenie.png
<spx2_> jareth_: and i just hit it ?
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: so what's the make/model of the mobo?
<jareth_> spx2_: try it!!!
<nothlit> yoshig3, just install nvidia-GLX-legacy
<spx2_> jareth_: RIGHT! ,thx!
<yoshig3> alright
<serishema> when setting up /etc/resolv.conf if the machine is a DNS server do you need to include itself in the nameserver list?
<SoftIce> can somebody tel me if there a consol tool to setup your network
<jareth_> spx2_: works for me on debian...
<SoftIce> and not editing devices in networking?
<zeeble> hi... i've got a stupid problem.. how do you install apache2? i did apt-get install apache2 once and had deleted the directetories after a removal.. and now when i do apt-get install apache2, i dont get the /etc/apache2 directory
<frogzoo> SoftIce: sure: 'sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces'
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, its a biostar NF61V Micro AM2
<nothlit> SoftIce, you need to elaborate
<SoftIce> frogzooI just said not use interfaces in networking
<nothlit> SoftIce, are you talking about internet connection sharing, dhcp server, what
<SoftIce> nothlit: dhcp/static setup
<igge> hello
<nothlit> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<zeeble> then edit the file frogzoo said
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, ok well the chipset is a MCP61v
<SoftIce> noo, not dhcpd
<igge> has anybody has any success using bluetooth with ubuntu 6.10
<SoftIce> I want to setup my box to either chose between a dhcp client or a static entery
<SoftIce> and not edit /etc/network/interfaces
<yoshig3> nothlit: According to the readme I don't need to change my xorg
<igge> the send file via bluetooth in nautilus just hangs
<SoftIce> use the same tool that setup provided on install
<nothlit> SoftIce, oh for static you edit /etc/host file
<nothlit> yoshig3, thats great
<nothlit> zeeble, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh apache2
<SoftIce> nothlit: is there a tool?
<nothlit> zeeble, otherwise, PURGE apache and reinstall it
<yoshig3> nothlit: lol don't make fun of me lol. brb.
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, would it help to go into gentoo and see what they are doing that my nic is working?
<nothlit> SoftIce, um theres a graphical tool, but for console the hosts file is pretty straight forward
<SoftIce> and to set it to dhcp client?
<zeeble> nothlit: i did apt-get --purge remove apache2 and then rm -rf /etc/apache2 and now there dir doesnt get createted.
<zeeble> nothlit: and i did try dpkg-reconfigure, without the -phigh of course.let me try that
<nothlit> zeeble, i think with apt-get its remove with a purge argument
<zeeble> nothlit: yes. apt-get --purge remove <package>
<nothlit> zeeble, oh nm misread
<zeeble> hm. ok
<zeeble> i just want to get A2 running and feel like a retard cos it doesnt!!
<nothlit> a2?
<zeeble> apache2
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: couldn't hurt, no
<tonyyarusso> zeeble: Just walked in on this - what about apache?
<SoftIce> nothlit *sigh* you dont understand what im trying to do, I have a ubuntu server setup! right. ive moved drives to a new box, eth0 does not exsist only eth1 there are 2 cards in the machine, I cant ping my gateway
<SoftIce> so I need to do some tests and to see what the error is!
<SoftIce> how do I load eg: to sysutil on freebsd
<modern> out of interest
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, ok will do
<Gumby> SoftIce: your route is probably wrong
<SoftIce> to configure the system once the box is setup
<SoftIce> Gumby: my route is not wrong, because even if you dont add a default gw, or any route you should still ping the gateway
<zeeble> tonyyarusso: um. i had apache2 working, then removed it with apt-get --purge remove apache2 and then rm -rf /etc/apache2/ now.. when i try to apt-get install apache2, it doesnt create the apache2.conf in /etc/apache.. that's what.
<SoftIce> as its local to the assigned ip
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, ok well the chipset is a MCP61s no MCO61v
<SoftIce> is there  atool like sysutil on freebsd
<SoftIce> to configure a system once its setup
<SoftIce> a consol tool?
<Gumby> SoftIce: thats not true at all.  if yor route is wrong the pc doesnt know how to get to the gateway
<nothlit> zeeble, so the reconfiguring didn't work?
<serishema> never mind, figured out the answer was yes
<tonyyarusso> zeeble: Does dpkg-reconfigure?
<zeeble> nothlit: doing.
<igge> bluetooth and edgy? any ideas?
<SoftIce> Gumby: what? ive added an ip address, you should be able to ping any ip on the local lan, eeven the gateway
<zeeble> tonyyarusso: dpkg-reconfigure apache2 didnt work. now i'll try it with phigh as nothlit suggested
<SoftIce> the IP is correct, the mask is correct and so is the b/c and network
<SoftIce> FFS!
<Gumby> SoftIce: ok, thats great. how about the routing table
<zeeble> nothlit tonyyarusso no.it didnt work. it doesnt even create /etc/apache2/
<tonyyarusso> zeeble: any error output?
<SoftIce> I just want to know is there at ool similar to sysconfig on fbsd
<SoftIce> so I can configure a system once its completed
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, bios says it a Nvidia mac
<SoftIce> eg: set networking, etc etc
<zeeble> tonyyarusso: nothing atall!!
<SoftIce> detect hardware
<menisk> What's softwae should I use to make an ftp server, as well as an irc server and a dns server?
<SoftIce> so and and so on
<tonyyarusso> zeeble: Maybe remove the other directories?  (/var/www/, /var/lib/apache2 or something - use 'locate')
<SoftIce> menisk: vsftp, unreal ircd, and BIND name serer
<zeeble> tonyyserver: yikes. that's crappy work.
<zeeble> but let me try.
<zeeble> :s
<tonyyarusso> menisk: vsftpd and BIND, not sure about irc
<nothlit> it doesn't make sense, purging should work
<zeeble> i know
<Gumby> SoftIce: well, if you know it all (and it seems you do) just open up a console and type net(tab tab)  see what shows up
<tonyyarusso> nothlit: Yeah, I'm confused
<menisk> Thanks softice, and how to i enable all the repositories to download these through synaptic?
<vector_sum> folks, networkmanager used to work, but doesn't anymore, who should I talk to?
<zeeble> i thought it would recreate... so i deleted the dir in the first place
<rausb0> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SoftIce> menisk: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nothlit> !repos | menisk
<ubotu> menisk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SoftIce> can nobody tell me how to detect hardware on ubuntu?
<menisk> Thanks guys.
<vector_sum> lsmod?
<SoftIce> no automated tool like in setup
<vector_sum> hmm hmm
<zeeble> SoftIce: no.
<Lynoure> SoftIce: you mean see what hardware your system has?
<Gumby> SoftIce: www.google.com will help you find your answers quite easily
<nothlit> lshw -C network
<Helpmeee> xserver can find my graphics card
<Lynoure> SoftIce: sudo lshw  is nice for that
<Gumby> SoftIce: lspci or lshw
<menisk> Softice, cant device manaher do that
<Helpmeee> cant*
<zeeble> from the console.
<nothlit> menisk, he wants a console tool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Q79c0.q.strato-dslnet.de]  by Seveas
<zeeble> apt-get reinstall didnt do it either
<zeeble> let me purge all apache2 related packages then
<Helpmeee> how do i install nvidia drivers in linux?
<jrib> !nvidia | Helpmeee
<ubotu> Helpmeee: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nothlit> zeeble, maybe libapache2-mod-php5 is preserving the apache config or something?
<nothlit> zeeble, try sudo aptitude purge ~c
<zeeble> nothlit: well.. my config isnt anywhere..
<zeeble> let me try this.
<zeeble> 2 mins
<nothlit> zeeble, yeah but it could be trying to preserve the nonexistent config
<zeeble> oh
<nothlit> i don't know, just reaally guessing here
<zeeble> let me purge it too
<zeeble> no. could be :)
<Helpmeee> ubotu, I cant get into ubuntu I can only access the command line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I cant get into ubuntu I can only access the command line - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> Helpmeee, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, in gentoo i did dmesg and at one point it says "Invalid MAC address detected: xx:xx Please complain to your hardware vendor"
<jareth_> Helpmee: w3m https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<serishema> what do people reckon nfs-kernel-server or the usermode one?
<jareth_> Helpmee: ubotu=bot ;)
<tovella> ubotu: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nothlit> !nfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nothlit> tovella, ubotu is a bot btw
<Gumby> zeeble: which directory is it that you have accidentally removed?
<tovella> nothlit: OK thnx.
<zeeble> Gumby: not accidentally. i rm -rfed it knowingly. /etc/apache2/
<zeeble> after purge removing apache2
<vector_sum> does anyone have a clue why networkmanager refuses to do anything sensible? It all started when I used the old network configuration tool to configure for a static ip network; it has said 'no network' ever since
<tovella> Helpmeee: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, you there?
<serishema> nolith: oh i see. I actually want to install samba. now i'm on the right track
<nothlit> !samba | serishema
<ubotu> serishema: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: yes, I'm here, not sure what to do here, can't seem to find any reports of it working for people
<nothlit> serishema, if you have problems, make sure you uses smbpasswd
<nothlit> serishema, used*
<nothlit> serishema, and smbfs is pretty great
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, i know or they say they got it working but dont say how
<zeeble> nothlit: looks like you were correct. removing every apache2* package, including libabapache2-mod-php5 helped.
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, gentoo says its using forcedeth.c
<Gumby> zeeble: apt-get remove --purge apache2-common && apt-get install apache2-common was the key
<nothlit> zeeble, thats great :)
<zeeble> Gumby: hm. i removed apache2-common and reinstalled too. so guess that's it then :D
<zeeble> thanks all.
<nou> hmm concerning launchpad, is there a way to specify the Importance field when adding a comment ?
<frogzoo> jpiccolo: yep - you can get the source from nvidia apparently & compile/install that, worth a shot
<Gumby> zeeble: I just tested with apt-get install apache2, rm -Rf /etc/apache2, apt-get remove --purge apache2-common, apt-get install apache2
<zeeble> meh. it still wont process php5. now to look inside the file
<echosystm> the shutdown button in xfce doesnt work, is this because i dont have gdm installed?
<jrib> nou: no, only menebers of the QA team can
<echosystm> anyone?
<geraki> hi folks! I am trying to connect to a pc within my lan and transfer a file with 'scp' (secure copy), should the other pc be running any particular program? I get "connection refused"
<jrib> nou: s/menebers/members
<Gumby> zeeble: you'll need to purge then again remove the apache php5 module
<echosystm> also, will gdm enable synaptic use as a normal user (by entering root password) ?
<nou> jrib: ok thx
<zeeble> Gumby: which module?
<Gumby> zeeble: you have libapache2-mod-php5  installed?
<frogzoo> geraki: it needs to be running sshd
<zeeble> Gumby: yes
<geraki> ok thanks will try
<zeeble> Gumby: i installed apache2, apache2-common and libapache2-mod-php5 in one go
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, ok, this is a pain considering i dont have network access
<Gumby> purge it (apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-hp5) and then reinstall
<Gumby> I'll have to test to see if mine works in a default install.  one sec
<zeeble> Gumby: purge libapachemod and reinstall the whole lot, or jus tthe mod?
<mikl> how do you find out what clock speed your RAM is running?
<tovella> geraki: you'll find sshd as part of the package openssh-server
<nothlit> zeeble, was php5 installed after the apache?
<zeeble> nothlit: before
<nothlit> zeeble, well :P
<zeeble> nothlit: :p
<zeeble> geez
<zeeble> well, isnt just editing the apache2.conf going to solve that?
<jpiccolo> frogzoo, where would i get that?
<Gumby> zeeble: like I said, if it was installed after it need to be purged then reinstalld
<Gumby> why edit when you can have it automated :)
<mkay_> ich hatte bei dapper immer eine autvervollsndigung in der konsole. wo ist die in edgy hin???
<jrib> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zeeble> Gumby: hehe, ok
<nothlit> zeeble, maybe, but i'm lazy and wouldn't want to figure out how to do that
<zeeble> nothlit: ok ok
<nothlit> zeeble, or maybe dpkg-reconfigure php5package
* zeeble is lazy too. 
<nothlit> and then restart apache
<serishema> what do i need to install to use mono with apache?
<BlackHawk> hi
<serishema> sorry i feel like an anoying newbie all over again :/
<mkay_> jrib, sry wrong window :-)
<RxDx> what do you guys think about Automatix2 and EasyUbuntu?
<zeeble> i wouldnt use em
<zeeble> :p
<nothlit> !automatix | RxDx
<ubotu> RxDx: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nothlit> !EasyUbuntu | RxDx
<ubotu> RxDx: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Gumby> hrm, it apears that php doesnt automagically get setup.
<nothlit> easyubuntu isn't recommended against, but why not just do it all on your own :)
<mkay_> RxDx automatix and easyubuntu are very helpfull
<RxDx> nothlit, i alredy have both installed here
<zeeble> php4 got setup fine, Gumby
<zeeble> php5 is being a little backward
<RxDx> but what do you think is better... easyubuntu or automatix?
<ailean> RxDx, Easyubuntu, no doubt
<Gumby> zeeble: I just installed apache, installed php5 module, restarted apache, no php support
<zeeble> yeah
<serishema> damn aptitude crash and it ignores kill (15)
<jrib> Gumby: tried   sudo a2enmod php5   ?
<nothlit> zeeble, you want both? :O
<serishema> oh dear it ignores kill -9 as well i thought that was impossible o.O
<zeeble> nothlit: no. just php5
<zeeble> i just used the mod
<wattage> :O Disturb the sound of silence
<RxDx> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eMaX_> anyone knows what ubuntu-minimal is for and why it is being removed upon install of other packages?
<mkay_> RxDx easyubuntu
<RxDx> thanks for help dudes
<serishema> reboot i guess
<nothlit> zeeble, make sure you install phpmyadmin ... and maybe ubuntu-center
<nothlit> eMaX_, ubuntu-minimal is for actually making sure your system does anything at al
<eMaX_> so why does the package manager try to remove it?
<Gumby> jrib: tells me the module doesnt exist
<jrib> eMaX_: try:  apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal   to get some info
<jrib> Gumby: libapache2-mod-php5  is installed?
<eMaX_> I never told him to remove it
<Gumby> jrib: yep
<jrib> eMaX_: what are you telling him to do?
* Gumby wonders where zeeble went
<eMaX_> seems to be a conflict when trying to install chrony, he uninstalls ntpdate and in addition ubuntu-minimal
<jrib> Gumby: does /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so exist?
<echosystm> anyone, is gdm necessary for shutdown buttons to function ?
<Gumby> yep
<echosystm> ANYONE
<echosystm> :P
<jareth_> echosystm: what shutdown buttons do you mean?
<jrib> Gumby: strange...
<echosystm> in xfce or gnome or kde
<tovella> echosystm: no, xdm, kdm may work too.
<Gumby> jrib: its not a big deal.  it was for zeeble anyhow and he seems to have left
<echosystm> in the menu, there is an "exit" option
<jrib> Gumby: oh ok
<jareth_> echosystm: buttons inside the windowmanager?
<echosystm> which shows a window saying logout, restart, hibernate etc.
<Gumby> allthough its somewhat annoying.  hehe
<nothlit> echosystm, for gnome/xfce yes i think so
<echosystm> yes
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> cool
<jareth_> echosystm: should function correctly..
<nothlit> echosystm, they won't be there for kde... you'll need to use kdm
<echosystm> so if i just apt-get install gdm that should all work?
<echosystm> im using xfce
<nothlit> maybe lol
<echosystm> afaik xfce uses gdm
<jpiccolo> how do i get ubuntu to show whats it loading at startup?
<jpiccolo> like verbose mode
<mikl> how do you find out what clock speed your RAM is running?
<nothlit> jpiccolo, get rid of the verbose option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nothlit> err quiet option*
<nothlit> lshw -C memory
<jpiccolo> on the live cd
<tovella> echosystm: xfce will work with xdm, or kdm, as well.
<Sub> jpiccolo, push CRTL + ALT+ F1 on startup
<nothlit> jpiccolo, edit the boot parameters and make sure it doesn't have the quiet option
<jpiccolo> ok
<nothlit> jpiccolo, i think you press f9
<tk_> hello : i have a problem with the ntfs-3g driver from the universe repository ... i have the package installed and have make the changes in the fstab file (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009) but after the reboot ...my hda1 and hda4 ntfs partitions are will not work in ubuntu
<wizo> ok so i installed flash from the adobe site
<nothlit> wizo, make sure you remove the old v7
<wizo> err hwo do i do that
<serishema> ooh samba can pretend to be a domain controller :-)
<nothlit> tovella, i don't think it has shutdown/restart integration
<wizo> so i just remove the ibflashplayer.so ?
<nothlit> samba can do a ton of things, if you want to read that gigantically large manual
<nothlit> wizo, well yes, but removal depends on how you installed it
<tovella> nothlit: maybe my memory is wrong... i am quite sleepy.
<wizo> doh
<tovella> too tired... goodnight all.
<overrider> i want to install a irc server for my lan, which has about 100 clients. can anyone make a nice lightweight suggestion?
<tk_> the question is : what is the correct syntax to mount my hda1 partition with the new ntfs-3g driver in the fstab file or in the bash
<serishema> nothlit: as long as it doesn't demand to be reactivated and then claim your academic license is no good any more :-P
<cbx33> hey people using apache 2, I have it listing a number of directories in a particualr path using it's built in list thingy, my problem is this, I have just added authentication to one of those dirs, now it is removed from the list
<nothlit> overrider, aptitude search ircd you can look through them all with apt-cache show <packagename>
<cbx33> anyway to make it visible in the list again
<cbx33> apart from removing the security
<nothlit> #apache
<nothlit> serishema, rooofl
<tonyyarusso> cbx33: Yes, it will do that.
<ootput> good day kind patrons. I installed ubuntu 6.10 on my uncles computer, but I wasn't able to get his internet working (as it's dialup, and it's been a long time since I dealt with dialup.) I did manage to briefly read through instructions in Ubuntu's offline help section regarding dialup procedures, but as I'm now offsite, I can't seem to find that exact same set of instructions anywhere on ubuntu's site
<cbx33> tonyyarusso anyway to stop it doing that?
<tonyyarusso> cbx33: You could always make your own index page - other than that I'm not sure
<jrib> !dialup | ootput
<ubotu> ootput: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<ootput> I was wondering if any of you could do me a favor and perhaps link me to the documentation that's in ubuntu's healp?
<tonyyarusso> cbx33: You could look for indexing options - perhaps
<jrib> ootput: help.ubuntu.com has the manual that is in ubuntu's system -> help, but that wiki page is probably "fresher."  Or they may be the same.  May want to check both out
<wizo> bah, something went bad
<ootput> jrib: thanks mate
<ootput> much obliged
<wizo> i removed the one that i downoaded from adobe, and tried to install the one by using apt-get install libflash-mozplugin, now it doesnt work
<jrib> ootput: np
<yuv656> is there a shortcut key in ubuntu to lock my screen? like winkey+L in windows??
<frogzoo> yuv656: you can set one: preferences -> kb shortcuts
<tonyyarusso> yuv656: You can set one
<nothlit> check under system preferences keyboard shortcuts
<yuv656> ok thanks
<yuv656> will do
<echosystm> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sc4ttrbrain> !see seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about see seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<serishema> woot samba working nicely
<sc4ttrbrain> !see Seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about see Seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> sc4ttrbrain: What are you hoping for?
<frogzoo> tonyyarusso: scary synchronicty
<yuv656> how do i set a combination of two keys?
<sc4ttrbrain> nothing :p
<jrib> sc4ttrbrain: /msg ubotu seen seveas
<sc4ttrbrain> oh ok
<jrib> he's on irc right now!
<frogzoo> yuv656: select the 'lockscreen' option, then type your key combo
<wizo> would i have to create a symlink from my mozilla plugin dir to the fash or something?
<yuv656> frogzoo: only the first key i type gets saved!
<frogzoo> yuv656: try a different combo - ctrl + alt + l   works for me
<frogzoo> wizo: you've read the restricted doc? flash 9 install is straightforward (on edgy)
<yuv656> i can only get ctrl+alt
<frogzoo> !restricted | wizo
<ubotu> wizo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yuv656> i think i'm doing something wrong
<frogzoo> yuv656: clearly
<frogzoo> yuv656: when you click on 'lockscreen' is should show 'newacclerator'
<yuv656> yes?
<wizo> frogzoo, im just trying to get the normal one working by using apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<fildo> *gone
<frogzoo> wizo: read the doc
<LuckBlade> anyone had any luck with the ventriloctrl program?
<nothlit> lol the flash package is flashplugin-nonfree...
<wizo> yea, reading
<Pie-rate> i'm thinking about switching to the dvorak keyboard layout, just to confuse anyone that tries to use my computer
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate: It's kind of cool - I've dabbled a little bit with it so far
<sc4ttrbrain> try mine,japanese layout
<bXi> security by obscurity :D
<Pie-rate> bXi, yep :)
<Pie-rate> even if they know my password they'll fail to enter it correctly
<sc4ttrbrain> why not use fingerprint?
<ValMarko> Good morning :) Where can I test the speed of my connection?
<wizo> how do i find out the installation path of my mozilla required for instaling flash?
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate: Even better, set up your keyboard layout for X and console differently, so you have two different passwords depending on the login prompt
<bXi> Pie-rate: get one of these http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<AlexC_> Hey,
<Pie-rate> sc4ttrbrain: because the dvorak idea is more confusing to anyone that tries to access my computer, and all you need to get into a biometric thingy is the piece of the body that it senses
<Pie-rate> which i don't want someone to remove from me
<jrib> wizo: what browser?
<wizo> jrib, mozilla firefox
<AlexC_> I have an SATA Hard drive that Ubuntu is installed on, and an IDE Storage hard drive. When ever I connect the IDE Drive Ubutnu will not boot ( GRUB error 17 )
<jrib> wizo: is there a reason you aren't just using the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<AlexC_> Also, the LiveCD will also lock up when loading Ubuntu with the IDE Harddrive connected,
<AlexC_> but when I disconect the IDE Hard drive, it all works fine.
<Pie-rate> bXi: $89.95USD, nty.
<bXi> hehe
<fbis> can someone help a newb with alsa config :)
<wizo> jrib, hrm, i think i tried, but it said package not found
<Pie-rate> i'll just sandpaper my logitech keyboard
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<jrib> wizo: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<reverseblade> !alsa | fbis
<ubotu> fbis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<wizo> oh
<wizo> alright, i`ll give that a go
<jrib> wizo: do you know how or would instructions be helpful?
<QwertyM> wtf is that daskeyboard bXi, my name's not on it :P
<oWo2002> Hi all! I upgraded my bow from 512 to 1024 memory. It is not in dual channel. Now, Ubuntu (not only X) hangs peridodicaly. I noticed it happens when I'm using Eclipse, OpenOffice or VNCViewer which use java runtine I think... I tries memtest and mem86 but all seems OK. I use 6.06 Ubuntu version. Any suggestion?
<wizo> i think i`ll try and search on how by myself, but thanks
<oWo2002> s/bow/box/
<mjr> oWo2002, run memtest longer. :] 
<fbis> will read :)
<lupine_85> oWo2002: make sure that your FSB etc. is set correctly
<xipietotec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36819/ that's the content of the .sh file
<xipietotec> oops
<oWo2002> lupine_8: in BIOS, I put on Auto...
<oWo2002> mjr: Do you think there's a real chance that it's a memory error?
<cypher1> anyone using ATI Rage here ?
<Pie-rate> i like my silent logitech keyboard anyway, i can type pretty fast on it without making any noise
<lupine_85> oWo2002: don't tell it auto. Give it the exact values that are on the sticker on the DIMM
<lupine_85> also make sure that it and the other DIMM have the same values
<lupine_85> if they don't, setting the BIOS to the lower of the two might work. then again, it might now. RAM is tempermental stuff.
<cypher1> i am trying to enable "direct rendering" on ATI Rage Pro. has anyone done that ?
<oWo2002> lupine_85: OK, thank you, I will test that
<yakumo> hello anyone know how to capture image using xine,totem player???
<fbis> my sound driver is installed, identifies the card amd I've set the volume in the also mixer but I get no sound.
<fbis> and^
<fbis> alsa^
<jrib> yakumo: in totem:  edit > take screenshot
<fbis> nforce3 chipset
<yuv656> how do i open gconf?
<yakumo> <jrib>ok thnks
<jrib> yuv656: the gui editor for gconf you mean?  gconf-editor in a terminal
<mormoloc> fbis: restart the computer and see if anything happens
<reverseblade> yuv656, gconf-editor
<yuv656> ok thanks, i thought i should only type gconf
<llama32> anyone know if beagle supports aMSN logs [via some plugin?] 
<Ceejtopher> Anyone have time to help with a ubuntu center... icenter x...  question?
<fbis> still no sound
<fbis> what is pcm?
<honza> I am trying to update from 6.06 to 6.10 but it cant complete succesfully. There is some of the error report http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found Dont anybody know what to do ?
<Gunirus> When i plug in my USB hdd, Kubuntu asks me what to do. I click "open i a new window" and the hdd will be mounted... But the owner is root
<Gunirus> How can i change that
<Gunirus> ?
<fbis> found pcm, turned it on and I have sound :)
<tonyyarusso> !plf | honza
<ubotu> honza: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<uMISTA> if i want linux runing my internet connection and to share out the internet, but have a win2k3 server giving out the dhcp, what should i be reading up on linux side ?
<rreck> anyone know why ubuntu cant find stuff it looks for even when its there like ->sh: /usr/bin/vmware-ping: not found
<serishema> aptitude seems to crash if i accidentally push control S
<serishema> even kill -9 won't shut it down
<treedreamer> hi,all
<twosouls82> hello treedreamer
<treedreamer> are there tools to create CHM files?
<twosouls82> treedreamer: libchm is capable of reading, but creating...? how so?
<treedreamer> I want to make an e-book:)
<twosouls82> treedreamer: why not use pdf?
<twosouls82> or dvi?
<twosouls82> or ps
<serishema> i suggest a format more accessable to non windows clients
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> indeed
<rreck> uMista: what is the problem ?
<treedreamer> but i am in china
<treedreamer> and some software did not support chinese
<twosouls82> treedreamer: chm is ms, there are loads of other formats
<twosouls82> cross-platform that is
<serishema> as far as i know post script based formats like pdf support chinese language characters fine
<rreck> uMista: you just need port forwarding and to route to the linux box as the default gateway
<uMISTA> i am trying to learn and wish to use linux as the firewall/internet connection, so i would like to know wht i should read up for sharing out the internet connection for linux something like ip forwarding? maybe thats it?
<avis> there are chm readers for ubuntu
<treedreamer> serishema: i tried pdflatex
<cardanto1> hey there anyone have a minute to help me set up a dual boot (windows and ubuntu)?
<treedreamer> it is a bit hard to support chinese:(
<serishema> treedreamer: have you tried openoffice.orgs' save as pdf function. I'm pretty sure openoffice.org lets you type in chinese
<mwe> what is the name of the package that provides a collection of solitaire card games?
<KillerT> card: whats up?
<serishema> uMiSTA: you'll need to learn about iptables to do that.
<sapo> hi, i m with a little problem with the langague in my install.. i need to change the language to pt_BR.ISO-8859-1, i generate the locales and changed the LANG in /etc/environment, but still the LANG is en_US.UTF8.. any ideas?
<thoreauputic> !sol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> hmm
<rreck> uMista: i told you the two things you need. you dont NEED iptables
<treedreamer> serishema: yes ,, but OOo crashed unexpectedly
<treedreamer> serishema: the first software i tried was openoffice.org
<rreck> uMista: you should learn iptables to help you but you dont need it to get this running
<serishema> uMista: you may also want to investigate the caching proxy squid if you have a slow connection
<avis> carandano, its pretty simple, allow it to write grub to the mbr of the primary hard drive where window resides.  you can boot from your windows cd and go into console recovery should you ever need to wipembr and fixboot remember those two commands.  otherwise i hope you have a pleasant linux experience.
<cardanto1> killer1 -- i am wondering how to set up my hard-drive
<sapo> :h
<mwe> there is a package that provides a cool collection of solitaire card games but I forgot the name of it :|
<cardanto1> recommendations -- do i still need to worry about the master boot record, etc
<avis> cardanto1, if you have one hard drive its very simple
<defrysk_> !xsol
<ubotu> xsol: X Solitaire. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.31-5 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 92 kB
<avis> cardanto1, yes that is where grub will go
<rreck> uMista: it should take two commands and about 15 seconds
<cardanto1> i have a 200 gb hard drive -- i was going to install winxp, 2000 and ubuntu
<thoreauputic> mwe: there seem to be several card game packages - try  apt-cache search solitaire
<avis> cardanto1, do you have unallocated space yet on the windows drive ?
<KillerT> card: I suggest having windows installed first and then all u gotta do is install ubuntu to the drive and hit up the mbr with grub and it will have both options
<cardanto1> well -- i have partition magic
<KillerT> best not to install windows after linux
<avis> well you take care of both your windows os then leave plenty of space for linux and come back is my suggestion
<tijn> best not to install windows ;)
<mwe> yeah. maybe it was xsol. i'll try that one to begin with. thanks
<KillerT> lol
<cardanto1> yeah -- i have win2000 up, about to install winxp
<KillerT> install windows first
<KillerT> easier
<cardanto1> just want to make sure i leave the options open for ubuntu when needed
<thoreauputic> mwe: pysol is pretty cool IIRC
<cardanto1> (i am keeping this pc ubuntu)
<mwe> I'll try both
<cardanto1> (don't worry)
<KillerT> partition drive....install windows...install ubuntu....mbr goes grub
<defrysk_> !pysol | mwe
<ubotu> pysol: X11 solitaire game written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.82.1-4.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1458 kB, installed size 6844 kB
<KillerT> it will see windows windows wont see linux
<cardanto1> Killer1 -- got it that is my plan -- want to know specifics -- right now i have a 200gb ntfs partition
<cardanto1> i just changed the win2000 partition to 60gb
<KillerT> if u are just trying out u only need like 10 gigs
<KillerT> and u need a swap
<KillerT> I'm not sure specs on how big u need really
<rreck> anyone get vmware to install under ubuntu?
<KillerT> swap is like linux virtual memory but it has own partition
<juan> hola
<thoreauputic> !vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<cardanto1> (then i thought, hey -- i should make sure i am doing this right -- so what would my hard drive look like -- and does it matter where these partitions are -- i.e. back when i set up grub with red-hat i needed ot worry about cylinders -- is that fixed?
<cardanto1> (i.e. can swap be on the last 10 cylinders?)
<KillerT> doesn't matter
<rreck> vmware server i meant
<avis> will gparted resize reiserfs ok ??
<cardanto1> sure? -- o.k. then what sizes can i work with (i know hard drives don't play in decimal)
<KillerT> I suggest a partition for windows and then thre for linux /home /root /swap
<Everflex> When i make a backup of my system, folllowing this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem, and excluding some dir's in the backup. Then when i restore the backup to my system, will then the directories i didn't include in the backup be lost?
<cardanto1> o.k. well -- i will make two 80 gb windows partitions and then leave the rest unpartitioned, and will then allocate for ubuntu
<cardanto1> (on the install)
<KillerT> home = 500mb I think swap = 500mb (depends on how much ram u have) and whatever for linux I would go 20gb personally so u can try everything kde gnome xfce games all
<clay> anyone know of  a good LDAP app that is easy to set up?
<avis> you can be ok with 40 gigs but still low on space.
<cardanto1> i have 1.5 gb ram -- how much swap?
<avis> i always triple my memory for swap
<avis> as per LPI instructions
<avis> but double works
<KillerT> really?
<sapo> anyone could help me with me locales problem? :(
<KillerT> never heard of that
<KillerT> I would think u could use less swap with more ram
<avis> he would probably be ok with 3.5 GIGS
<nikin> i ame planning to create a HTTP/FTP/SAMBA server for smalloffice use (6 users) would a 350Mhz P2 with 192MB RAM be enogh for that?
<KillerT> avis why so much?
<avis> to be safe
<cardanto1> bottom line: i can leave space at the end of the hard-drive for ubuntu
<avis> or 3GB
<avis> thats double
<cardanto1> ?
<KillerT> I have 512ram and 512 swap because i like to have a gig memory and never had a problem
<tonyyarusso> nikin: Depends how much load those 6 users were planning to put on it.
<avis> yes cardanto1 it actually doesn't matter where linux resides on the hard drive
<cardanto1> got it
<cardanto1> thanks guys
<avis> i had bought a LPI course and was taught to triple it
<tonyyarusso> nikin: I have a 1.70 GHZ 512 MB RAM server with a handful of users, and it hardly even registers a load
<daviey> anybody here using LVM2?
<KillerT> LPI stands for?
<avis> linux professional institute
<KillerT> u said double earlier
<avis> its a certification
<defrysk_> avis, not needed to do 1x ram = 2x swap when you have plenty ram
<Nippoo> hrm. can anyone tell me why no computers on my network want to use my Ubuntu DHCP server? I'm pretty sure dhcpd configuration is right (in fact, I'm absolutely sure it is), but it doesn't recognize that there have been any IP requests... *sigh*
<avis> i'm not lpi certified
<rreck> amphi: it looks like its some setuid problem
<avis> ok
<KillerT> avis: and why do u say it depends where linux is installed
<ubox> hey all
<avis> KillerT, i said it doesn't matter where linux is on the hard drive
<daviey> Nippoo, Hmm, are there any other dhcp servers on the network.  I.e router?
<avis> grub can point to any partition
<KillerT> oh ok
<KillerT> yeah my thoughts exactly
<nikin> tonyyarus: for FTP about a 200 Mb up and about 500Mb down a day... mos of it in house. For HTTP: about 150 downloads a day, for Samba aout 750 mb in average
<Nippoo> daviey: normally, the router does this. when I disable DHCP on it, all the PCs get confused and say that there isn't a DHCP server on the network...
<tonyyarusso> nikin: I'll bet you're fine - try it!
<Everflex> is there an included command line browser in Ubuntu?
<Nippoo> yet, when it is on, and working, the server has an IP
<Nippoo> Everflex: apt-get install lynx.
<Everflex> Nippoo, ok, thx
<bimberi> Everflex: w3c
<tonyyarusso> Everflex: I'm not sure what if anything is default, but w3m, links2, and elinks are all good
<nikin> tonyyarus: ok :D and what do you think is the weakest point in the above box?
<Everflex> ok
<bimberi> Everflex: oops, w3m
<KillerT> avis: i know there is a way (with large amounts of ram) to run linux without swap so doubling it when u have a gig of ram i don't think is neccessary anymore is the course outdated
<Milky> Hi, I just plugged in my new soundcard (audigy 2 zs) and I can apparently find all its channels in alsamixer, but I can't hear anything...
<daviey> Nippoo, try using one machine connected with a crossover cable.  That worked ffor me, but not a switch?!
<tonyyarusso> nikin: Probably RAM, dunno
* tonyyarusso likes lotsa RAM
<avis> ok i dont know what the LPI standards are anymore i dont even use a server i can afford to allocate a little more to swap
<avis> i just have 2GB in my linux box
<avis> its all that would fit
<KillerT> tony u don't have any to spare eh?
<nikin> tonyyarus: ok :D then i go tomoroow and buy it :D
<Nippoo> daviey: unfortunately, it's rackmounted, about 200m away from the nearest PC =(
<avis> i donate DDR400 ram to ubuntu developers :)
<tonyyarusso> KillerT: Actually I do - I took a screwdriver to some old boxes at school, and have some 64, 32, 16, and 8 MB sticks
<Nippoo> but I shall have a go, with a laptop
<KillerT> avis: because swap uses the hard drive as ram and it is slower r/w access u would do better not having it
<avis> i see ok
<KillerT> tony: pc13?
<Nippoo> haha 64MB sticks =)
<KillerT> 133 rather
<tonyyarusso> KillerT: I'm honestly not even sure - haven't looked them up yet
<Nippoo> KillerT: I suspect it's probably more like 13. =)
<KillerT> lol
<KillerT> I got rid of my 486 a long time ago
<KillerT> 486 dx
<avis> ubuntu developers who need DDR400 memory let me know i've got plenty also have pc133 and pc100
<nikin> avis: just the shipment will cost a lot :D
<KillerT> Imma about to donate a 36" hdtv 1080p with my dual monitor setup to the beryl community if they will get it working on two seperate x servers
<avis> i could get the money within the usa
<KillerT> avis has "connections"
<avis> i have no connections
<nikin> avis: if you are here you have atleast a modem connection :D
<avis> i have outdated hardware
<avis> yes i have dsl
<nikin> so you have connections :D
<KillerT> avis: outdated hardware yet u have memory u can drop
<avis> :P
<KillerT> u said ddr 400 u got?
<avis> KillerT, what is your point ?  if i have spare memory i want to donate to ubuntu developers why does that matter so much to you ?
<nikin> aoutdated hardware is wery good to show people the power of ubuntu...
<KillerT> avis: r u running outdated hardware or u just saying u have outdated hardware to sell
<KillerT> or give whatever
<KillerT> btw, i'm not trippin' I am curious
<ubox> anybody knows wht i have to do to 'safely remove' my usb drive
<avis> your trippin
<ubox> i did succesfully unmount
<KillerT> im not trippin
<clay> anyone know of  a good LDAP app that is easy to set up?
<kane77> asdf
<kane77> sorry..
<Robokop> ubox: that should be enough
<ubox> oh ok
<ubox> ] ty
<nikin> ubox: coz the phisical writing, just begins then
<ubox> nikin: didn't get u
<KillerT> avis: u said u had outdated hardware yet u said u were giving away ddr400 to developers so i was thinking why would he run outdated hardware and give away ddr400?
<KillerT> maybe i am trippin'
<nikin> ubox: sorry i missread xour question
<ubox> oh ok
<avis> because i use ddr2 in my machines
<KillerT> so u don't run outdated hardware u just have it
<ski-worklap> is there a way to tell gnome "i want alt-tab to go across virtual desktops" ?
<KillerT> I was confused
<avis> everything is relative
<gharz> guys, i'm trying to install linux-headers with the command apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'...
<avis> you'll notice i also mention pc133 and pc100
<avis> now lets drop it
<gharz> the result is E: Couldn't find  package linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<KillerT> yes sir
<KillerT> lol
<shal3r> How to start Ubuntu LiveCD in text-mode, not X?
<thoreauputic> gharz: those are backticks, not apostrophes
<gharz> opk
<ubox> !openswan | ubox
<gharz> thanks
<thoreauputic> gharz: ah
<ubotu> openswan: IPSEC utilities for Openswan. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.5+dfsg-0.2 (edgy), package size 1536 kB, installed size 5568 kB
<gharz> thoreauputic, the same result
<thoreauputic> gharz:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)   should work ..
<gharz> ok... let me try
<KillerT> `uname -r `
<thoreauputic> KillerT: or $(uname -r)  ( same thing)
<tonyyarusso> shal3r: I don't think you can - but there's the !alternate CD for text-mode installation
<KillerT> I know I just like options(ie linux)
<gharz> thoreauputic, the same result... E: couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<KillerT> :o)
<serishema> how do i get bind to listen on a particular interface? It's not mentioned in the ubuntu server docs?
<KillerT> do they even have that package
<avis> gharz perhaps you need to take a look at your sources.list
<avis> or update  apt-get update etc
<gharz> i'm planning to install VMWare and installing linux-headers is one of the procedures :(
<thoreauputic> gharz: are you on dapper?
<gharz> yes i am
<gharz> 6.06 lts
<thoreauputic> gharz: it's in main so it should install on dapper
<thoreauputic> gharz: your apt sources list might be borked then
<KillerT> lts server install
<KillerT> yeah?
<gharz> thoreauputic, let me check.. .thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> gharz: I have it installed here ( jsut checked) so it's available for sure :)
<KillerT> < too lazy to check woot
<echosystm> night guys ;D
<kling0n> I'm making a usb boot disk... is there an easy way to let apt handle the installation of ubuntu-minimal into the /meddia/usbdrive dir?
<KillerT> anybody know if u can get beryl on two seperate x sessions
<kling0n> or am I better of chrooting inthere?
<kling0n> off even
<thoreauputic> gharz: aha - it's in dapper-security actually
<avis> isn't that usually enabled by default ?
<KillerT> uncomment
<thoreauputic> gharz: possibly you don't have the security repos enabled
<avis> KillerT, i was asking thoreauputic
<KillerT> avis relax man
<rreck> ok everyone who is dying for the answer, vmware server needed ia32-libs libdb2
<KillerT> it's all gravy
<thoreauputic> avis: yes I think so - but might have been disabled by mistake or similar
<avis> okies
<thoreauputic> avis: if you fool around with your sources file it's easy to disable things accidentally :)
<avis> true :)
<TommBJ> I'm working on a project for 'roaming profiles' in ubuntu using sshfs/pam and fuse. Does anyone know if this has been done before? I can't seem to find any documentation on this :/
<Pie-rate> is there a program that'll record songs from an internet radio station to ogg files and organize them properly? :)
<thoreauputic> TommBJ: on sshfs or particularly with pam?
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: have you tried streamtuner with streamripper?
<serishema> i'm having problems with bind.
<serishema> i can't use rndc to control the server, it gives connection refused
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: it won't convert them for you, butyou can use for example mp32ogg for that
<TommBJ> thoreauputic: The problem with not using pam is that it has to fetch a password from elsewhere, use no password for remote site at all, or have a static key/certificate in each users homedir. I've found some information on sshfs/fuse though.
<thoreauputic> TommBJ: I use sshfs with ssh keypairs ( to avoid passwords)
<serishema> ahh interesting bind apparently failed to start for some reason
<avis> thoreauputic, over ssh aren't the passwords encrypted ?
<thoreauputic> TommBJ: but yeah, i guess that's static
<Pie-rate> neat, thanks thoreauputic
<TommBJ> thoreauputic: Doesn't that mean a file has to be in each of the users homedir?
<thoreauputic> avis: the point is to use rox-filer with sshfs in my case :)
<avis> okies
<avis> sorry :)
<thoreauputic> TommBJ: yes, in ~/.ssh - you are right
<TommBJ> ah,well... seems like I probably have to re-invent the wheel :)
<TommBJ> But thanks for the input :)
<avis> i tried that once it was not fun
<thoreauputic> avis: no need to apologise - i have a little script that opens the filer for me and i don't need a password for it - it's quite cool :)
<avis> thoreauputic, actually i wasn't referencing your convo i was trying to gain insight into the nature of sshd passwords
<thoreauputic> avis: oh I see
<gharz> thoreauputic, it's working now. need to modify my sources.list
<gharz> thoreauputic, thanks so much for the help
<thoreauputic> gharz: no problem :)
<thoreauputic> gharz: were you missing dapper-security ?
<ThePub> good morning
<gharz> thoreauputic, exactly.
<gharz> :)
<thoreauputic> gharz: aha !
<ValMarko> More themes for gnome, where can I get?
<kane77> how do I empty the garbage bin from console?
<gharz> i put # before deb... i was having problem before during apt-get.
<tonyyarusso> kane77: cd ~/.Trash && rm *
<kane77> ValMarko, art.gnome.com
<ValMarko> tanks kane
<thoreauputic> avis: yes, ssh passwords are not sent in the clear
<FERAS> I am work with live cd ubuntu and I try to update pkg  and failed --- I can play http on firefoxe with proxy  --but I cann't use   APT
<thoreauputic> avis: if that's what you meant
<avis> ok
<kane77> ValMarko, its art.gnome.org, or also gnome-look.org
<avis> thoreauputic, i use it over a lan
<justin_> Does Ubuntu have DRI enabled/compiled into it for Radeon's (including 7000's) by default? - if not what do I need to install, and how do I make sure it is installed properly?
<alek66> hi
<thoreauputic> avis: would kind of defeat te purpose if they were I guess :)
<avis> thoreauputic, its a strong password but if an outsider tried..  i'd be apprehensive.  i use it mostly for SCP i had a hard time with SAMBA with dapper
<thoreauputic> avis: have you tried keypairs?
<alek66> can anyone help me with temperature issues?
<sapo> please, anyone could help me with a locale problem? i cant configure my language correctly, ubuntu 6.10 server
<justin_> sapo:
<serishema> hmm now bind is actually running but still doesn't accept connections
<justin_> What is the problem, wrong language?
<avis> i suppose secure ftp is a better solution for me if i could learn how to set it up here on my end on my lan
<alek66> since I installed the last nvidia drivers temperature has raised a lot!
<serishema> ooh there we go.. yay
<avis> thoreauputic, no i have not tried keypairs
<justin_> --- export LANG=en_US, or whatever else you plan to use
<sapo> justin_, i need to set my locale to us_EN.ISO-8859-1
<thoreauputic> avis: scp is faster - using keypairs is pretty straightforward and there are lots of howtos on the web for that
<justin_> sapo: ok so go to console and tupe
<justin_> type
<avis> ok
<avis> i'll just close port 22 when not in use.
<justin_> "export LANG=en_US.ISO8859-1 (I think it may all be undercase though.)
<justin_> sapo: If that failes --- sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<thoreauputic> avis: read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto  i think it would cover keypairs
<danny> Hi there
<sapo> i edited the /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and added en_US ISO-8859-1, the i did: dpkg-reconfigure --force locales.. and after that edited the /etc/environment and set en_US, but when i log in.. its set as pt_BR.UTF8
<sapo> -_-
<FERAS>  please help I am work with live cd ubuntu and I try to update pkg  and failed --- I can play http on firefoxe with proxy  --but I cann't use   APT
<justin_> So, no one knows if DRI is enabled right away in Ubuntu from the "radeon" driver hmm?
<thoreauputic> avis: if you are really paranoid, google "port knocking ssh linux"
<thoreauputic> :)
<justin_> sapo: ok so try
<sapo> Justin_, the locales are fine.. but my config isnt working
<danny> I am not able to automount my usb-flashdrive using edgy.... any suggestions?
<justin_> !#/bin/bash EXPORT LANG=en_US.iso-9959-1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/bash EXPORT LANG=en_US.iso-9959-1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> lol simple port knocking isn't the super security that people think it is
<danny> this is what hal gives me manager.c/2161: mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_407D_6F50: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<justin_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<justin_> :)
<avis> thoreauputic, i left ubuntu last because of all the hacking going on..  i think the compiz was insecure and various other insecurites basically everything was hacked except my router
<Zambezi> I can't umount my iPod. I need help. I don't want to connect it when it says I shouldn't.
<avis> my connection is being watched by the FBI so i'm not afraid.
<thoreauputic> avis: :(
<avis> no !  that is good :)
<nothlit> Zambezi, have you tried with the -f flag?
<avis> i've had them recover uhm special DVD players before :)  they are my friends..
<nothlit> lol ubuntu doesn't have any open ports by default, installing compiz shouldn't have made you any more vulnerable
<neil_edgy> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<avis> i can't trust the repo
<Zambezi> nothlit, umount2: Invalid argument umount: /media/ipod/: not mounted
<thoreauputic> avis: maybe so - but a bit of basic security policy and you wouldn't need the FBI
<nothlit> Zambezi, mount -l or cat /etc/mtab
<FERAS> how I can add proxy by command line
<FERAS> pleas
<danny> so... no hal experts at all ...
<avis> thoreauputic, i dont need the FBI.  The FBI is protecting me.
<Zambezi> nothlit, mount -l /media/ipod = mount: can't find /media/ipod in /etc/fstab or /etc/mta
<serishema> i'm having difficulty getting bind to actually do anything. I can't even get forwards to work :-(
<sapo> Justin_, didnt work, i cant understand from where is this pt_BR.UTF8 coming, its not on my locales
<justin_> sapo: Ok, but you have at least once reconfigured right?
<justin_> And your making sure your doing all of this sudo -H -s?
<sapo> i tought that the /etc/environment was used to set up the LANG
<nothlit> Zambezi, lol just plain mount -l
<sapo> i did sudo su
<justin_> ok ok
<sapo> i m running as root
<nothlit> Zambezi, if its not there then its not mounted.
<danny> no offense, but is there some sort of "advanced"-users chan?
<justin_> sapo: try this
<sapo> my export says: declare -x LANG="pt_BR.UTF8"
<nothlit> #hardware
<avis> this is it.  there are also the ubuntu mailing lists and the ubuntuforums.org
<FERAS> please how can i add proxy and http port  by command line to use apt
<danny> thx
<nothlit> #linux has non ubuntu specific questions
<justin_> sapo: Open up synaptic, search for "locales" and do a re-install of it - you will get to reset your locales, you may have some broken files.
<Zambezi> nothlit, Fucking iPod. I just unplugged it.
<sapo> FERAS, export http_proxy=http://youproxyserver:port
<sesho> hello,pls help me connect to NFS share on Ubuntu server from Ubuntu laptop (running live cd)
<sapo> justin_, its a server.. how do i do it with apt-get?
<frogzoo> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nothlit> Zambezi, lol, btw this is a family friendly channel
<justin_> sapo: sudo aptitude reconfiure locales I believe
<FERAS> sapo without any  modify in any file
<justin_> hold on i'll make sure ;D
<constrictor> has anyone ever used airsnort ?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frogzoo> constrictor: kismet's better
<sesho> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<constrictor> kismet?
<Zambezi> nothlit, I know, but I can swear right? ;-)
<nothlit> sapo, apt-cache --names-only search locale
<gharz> guys, what's the command to delete a directory with files in it? i tried rm -f <directory> but it doesn't work.
<constrictor> thanks will look it up now
<nothlit> Zambezi, nope, sorry
<nothlit> gharz, you forgot the r
<thoreauputic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thoreauputic> :)
<frogzoo> gharz: you likely don't have permssion - ls -l dir
<frogzoo> gharz: you likely don't have permssion - ls -ld dir
<gharz> nothlit, thanks for the help
<nothlit> frogzoo, no he just wants to delete recursively
<justin_> sapo: sudo apt-get locales update ;D
<gharz> frogzoo, it worked fine with -r
<justin_> or... update locales
* justin_ just woke up 
<justin_> :D
<nothlit> lool
<Zambezi> nothlit, Then I try to remember in the future that I can't.
<name> how do i map CapsLock+a to  Capslock+o to  and so on
<nothlit> Zambezi, ahh thats great :)
<constrictor> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<nothlit> switch keyboard profiles? dunno
<name> nothlit: great help ^^
<Zambezi> nothlit, Thanks for your effort trying to umount my _stupid_ iPod. ;-)
<frogzoo> name: have you tried 3rd level choosers under keyboard preferences? not sure if this will do it but worth a look
<name> but then how to map the key?
<frogzoo> name: well you could just find a keyboard layout that does it
<frogzoo> name: otherwise you'll need to play with xmodmap
<danny> ok, 2nd try: can anyone confirm, that the dapper hal update fixes the automounter (security policy) issue? i am using edgy and unfortunately hal dapper is more recent than hal edgy.
<VincentMX> hi
<name> frogzoo: nah
<name> frogzoo: i want US layout
<name> but want my german signs
<frogzoo> name: try with US international
<danny> is noone here using usb-flash drives?
<VincentMX> i have installed the ati drivers, but games are still very slow
<thoreauputic> danny: no, not *one* of the 900 people here use usb flash drives
<nothlit> VincentMX, glxinfo | grep render
<thoreauputic> danny: what's the question?
<frogzoo> name: 
<nothlit> VincentMX, check and make sure direct rendering is enabled
<rambo3> 
<name> frogzoo: how? :)
<danny> it's not basically usb-flash related, but auto-mounter
<danny> gnome-volume-manager, so to speak
<VincentMX> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<danny> mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_407D_6F50: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<frogzoo> name: install US (English) internation with dead keys keyboard - then set your 3rd level chooser to ctrl
<VincentMX> nothlit: how do i enable that?
<constrictor> frogzoo: i have installed kismet, how do i configure and use it
<danny> i think it is hal related
<thoreauputic> danny: I'm not using edgy much, so i'm not sure what the staus of HAL security is on that
<thoreauputic> *status
<frogzoo> constrictor: sudo kismet
<danny> ok, thank you anyway
<name> 
<name> neat
<thoreauputic> danny: are you subscribed to the security mailing list for ubuntu?
<danny> not yet...
<nothlit> VincentMX, if you've installed the ati drivers, make sure that you've restarted, and if not, run 'glxinfo | grep render' in a terminal
<thoreauputic> !lists > danny
<danny> !lists > danny
<thoreauputic> heh
<danny> :) oh.. ok
<danny> irc isnt my thing either
<thoreauputic> danny: should be in your /msg pm tab/window
<constrictor> frogzoo: how do i specify a packet source, is it with my eth card or...?
<VincentMX> nothlit: i already have rebooted
<thoreauputic> !lists
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<danny> i know, i know :)
<thoreauputic> danny: OK Ok :)
<danny> thank you
<nothlit> VincentMX, run that command in a terminal
<thoreauputic> :))
<nothlit> !terminal | VincentMX
<ubotu> VincentMX: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> nothlit: ok, done
<nothlit> VincentMX, does it say direct rendering is enabled?
<VincentMX> no
<Agiofws> how can i have write access to a dir that has mounted a partion  as user ? please someonme help what option  do i put in fstab ?
<frogzoo> constrictor: /etc/kismet/kismet.conf - set suiduser & source
<VincentMX> so how do i enable it?
<nothlit> VincentMX, ok, that means you aren't using the ati drivers
<nothlit> VincentMX, have you used aticonfig yet?
<VincentMX> no
<constrictor> frogzoo: sorry i'm being dense here, suid_user would be regular username and source would be eth card no?
<nothlit> VincentMX, try using it
<nothlit> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pawleeq> hi, is there any way how to burn my entire system on a DVD as livecd?
<nothlit> !bootcd
<ubotu> bootcd: run your system from cd without need for disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.53 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 224 kB
<XiXaQ> What do I have to do in order to get a new disk in the Places menu and on Computer?
<nothlit> XiXaQ, mount it in /media
<frogzoo> constrictor: take a look at the file, suiduser is your username, the source is card dependent, mine's="source=ipw2200,eth1,ATHEROS"
<constrictor> thanks
<frogzoo> constrictor: so I'd say, driver,interface,chipset
<constrictor> ahhh
<nothlit> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<constrictor> thanks frogzoo, hopefully i'll get this right
<frogzoo> constrictor: it's in the README, /usr/share/doc/kismet/
<compengi> !coral draw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coral draw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<serishema> oh dear, i still can't get bind9 to actually resolve anything and i can't get rndc to able to control it
<edgy> Hi, I just plugged a logitech quickcam fusion in my edgy system and installed the uvc driver now I am not sure how to test it. mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 says Supported sizes: 48x32 => 0x0 Inputs: 1 ioctl get channel failed: Invalid argument ioctl get mbuf failed: Invalid argument
<JuJuBee> Howdy all.  I just installed minicom and need some help configuring it.  I have a laptop with a USB->DB9 cable.  What port do I use so I can console to a switch? /dev/???  When I plug in the cable, nothing mounts...
<serishema> there we go was a permissions problem
<nothlit> lol
<luc_> maybe through easycam edgy?
<chrisjw> weird, my card reader isn't reading my sd card of MS duo
<chrisjw> it's just a USB plug in
<ProN00b> any guides on how to make sure a printer is working and then setting up a printserver (on ubuntu server) ?
<edgy> luc_: unfortunately easycam and easycam2 failed to install the driver so I had to install it manually
<PeBe> hi, have tried out edubuntu, but problem to get the screen resolution right. Could some of you look at my xorg.conf
<PeBe> Only get 640*480 res
<PeBe> or other solutions?
<frogzoo> JuJuBee: /dev/ttyUSB0
<chrisjw> is there any reason why my card reader shouldn't work?
<luc_> edgy...i c...if you have kopete you could test it there
<zak> i'm on 5.10 [i'll get around to upgrading some time] , and im going to install mono/monodevelop [which is a mildly large undertaking, since i'm on dialup] ... is 5.10's monodevelop sufficiently out-dated to warrant me installing a newer version from source [or other non-ubuntu packages] ?
<Agiofws> can any tell me WHAT frick option i should use in fstab ubuntu so i can write perms to the disk i mounting ?
<Agiofws> UUID=6b6e04f7-ab77-43fd-ae2a-02cc64be5dd3 /Thanos         ext3  user,defaults,uid=thanos,gid=46        0       2  why does ubuntu make thins so complictaed
<frogzoo> Agiofws: user or users   for ext3, for fat you want umask=0000
<liw> what's the ubuntu security team mail address?
<Agiofws> so its
<Agiofws> UUID=6b6e04f7-ab77-43fd-ae2a-02cc64be5dd3 /Thanos         ext3  users,defaults        0       2
<Agiofws> is tha it ?
<crimsun_> liw: If you need to contact the security team about a bug, please use Launchpad to file a bug against the source package, and mark the security checkbox.
<tonyyarusso> liw: There are three different security-related lists on lists.ubuntu.com
<frogzoo> Agiofws: you should now be able to mount /Thanos
<JuJuBee> Thanks frogzoo, that did it.
<serishema> i have a list of internet root servers set up, but bind can only resolve addresses for my local network, and not addresses on the internet
<drayen> hey all, i'm trying to access my svn on my ubuntu server, but i want to do it via ssh. I think i have it all set up right, i can use svn normaly, but not via svn+ssh:// and im not sure why, It tells me there is no repo, but there is!! see http://pastebin.ca/277673
<serishema> haha go me, it was because the server wasn't actually connected to the internet
<mythtv1> Im trying to install some matrox drivers and in the process somehow lost libgl.so.1.. anyone know how i can get it back?? :)
<Agiofws> frogzoo,   cannot touch `hello2': Permission denied
<Agiofws> frogzoo,  UUID=6b6e04f7-ab77-43fd-ae2a-02cc64be5dd3 /Thanos    ext3     users,defaults  0       2
<nder> hi anyone knows how to install modem speedtouch 330?
<frogzoo> Agiofws: couple of things to check - UUID & you have write permission to /Thanos before you mount the new fs there
<Agiofws> whay should it be ?
<frogzoo> what should what be? the uuid?
<ThePub> permissions to the location before writing isn't important, it's write permissions after :)
<frogzoo> ThePub: if fstab has users, it just ignores the perms of the mount point?
<ThePub> frogzoo: not at all, "users" (if you read man fstab) will point out that just makes a partition mountable by users.
<ChrisBradley> dude - I just found this awesome mix of music I made a couple years ago
<ChrisBradley> oops - sorry
<ChrisBradley> wrong channel
<nder> anyone knows how to install modem speedtouch 330?
<frogzoo> ThePub: so you still need write access to the mount point
<Agiofws> frogzoo,   drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-12-13 13:22 /Thanos  is this ok ?
<Agiofws> chmod 466 ?
<frogzoo> Agiofws: just try 'sudo chmod 777 /Thanos; mount /Thanos'  & let me know if that worked
<kdjfs> hi, where i can find xmms-wma for amd64?
<ThePub> frogzoo: not at all, write permissions before and after mount can be very different.
<frogzoo> ThePub: of course
<ThePub> frogzoo: you don't need write permissions on an umounted point to mount there, you just need permission from fstab if you're not root.
<ThePub> frogzoo: once a mount point is active the basic permissions can be changed to whatever suits the systems needs and they will stay between mounts.
<AnAnt> how do I make this setting in bind9 : look up *.abc.com from a 192.168.0.5 ?
<linda777> I have a question about video cards that seems to come up a lot in the forums; I've tried all the fixes I've found.
<linda777> I just need ubuntu to reprobe my video card, it's giving me plain vanilla.
<paradox34690> Hey all...
<linda777> No acceleration, no resolution above 1024x768
<ThePub> linda777: plain vanilla what?  pudding?
<linda777> :) Nope, just generic.
<linda777> Generic video card slow-redraw badness.
<ThePub> linda777: meaning?  you want 3d acceleration?
<nder> anyone knows how to install modem speedtouch 330?
<linda777> Yes, and I want higher screen rez.
<ThePub> linda777: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linda777> I tried that.
<Samuli^> Hey all.
<ThePub> linda777: that will re-run the xord configuration and write whatever preferences you want to the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ThePub> s/xord/xorg/
<linda777> It seemed from the forums it would do that. But when I run that, it does nothing.
<paradox34690> Anyone in here familiar with Ubuntu 6.10 server?
<linda777> Uh....
<crisp> er
<crisp> you just asked that in #ubuntu
<crisp> you having a laugh
<Samuli^> Does anyone know how to make the nautilus-cd-burner use something else than /tmp for temp-files?
<markeib> hey, i've got a problem!
<linda777> Sorry, ThePub. I needed to do it as root, it's working now.
<paradox34690> well, i don't know where else to ask, so I figured I'd start out here :)
<ThePub> linda777: anytime you run a system-wide configuration it should be as root :)
<markeib> when i boot and my webcam is plugged in, my soundcard doesn't work. however if i boot without the webcam plugged in, everything works fine. if i plug the cam afterwards it works too.
<crisp> id say its a fair bet the answer is yes
<nder> anyone knows how to install modem speedtouch 330?
<Toma-> markeib: sounds like your webcam is pinching your soundcards /dev entry
<frogzoo> Agiofws: no luck? did you check the UUID ?
<mjr> markeib, your webcam apparently becomes the default audio device if it's plugged in at boot
<markeib> yes, how can i avoid that? ^^
<Agiofws> frogzoo,   ok he changed the perms as you sain and MOUNTed with sudo   and it works ONCE he mounts as user  like mount /Thanos  he gets permission denied
<drayen> hey all, i'm trying to access my svn on my ubuntu server, but i want to do it via ssh. I think i have it all set up right, i can use svn normaly, but not via svn+ssh:// and im not sure why, It tells me there is no repo, but there is!! see http://pastebin.ca/277673
<Toma-> markeib: somewhere in /etc/modules/alias would be the answer
<mjr> markeib, see if you can determine from lsmod output which driver drives the webcam audio
<linda777> And I'm thinking I have to reboot to get the new resolutions?
<cypher1> arghh.. i am unable to enable "direct rendering" with my ATI Rage :(
* Toma- slips back into the shadows
<mjr> markeib, then, in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base , at the end, add "options snd-whatever index=-2" as is done there for a number of drivers
* linda777 listens in on cypher's answer...
<ThePub> linda777: you just need to log out of your current session, CTRL-ALT-F1, log in and do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm (or kdm) restart"
<mjr> markeib, curious though, I'd imagine that the webcam would show as an usb audio device and those are already taken care of by default in said file...
<markeib> ok give me some minutes
<cypher1> linda777: or just press ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<crimsun_> mjr: it is. The only time it won't be present is on a dist-upgrade from Dapper.
<paradox34690> as far as anyone here might know, how is ubuntu's support for RAID drives?
<Toma-> super
<ThePub> paradox34690: the same as any other linux ;)
<mjr> paradox34690, can do
<AnAnt> how do I make this setting in bind9 : look up *.abc.com from a 192.168.0.5 ?
<Samuli^> certainly, sir.
<cypher1> does anyone know how to enable "direct rendering" on ATI Rage.. i tried installing the BinaryDriver but it crashed my X
<Toma-> took me about 3 minutes to remove all the RAID support, so there is lots
<paradox34690> ooooh, perfect. :)
<AlexC_> Hey,
<mjr> it'll install fine on either hardware or software raid (though with /boot, there's the usual limitation that only raid-1 works)
<mjr> (if using sw raid)
<AlexC_> Guys - Ubuntu will not boot with my IDE hard drive connect. As soon as I disconect the IDE hard drive, Ubuntu ( which is on a SATA hard drive ) will boot fine.
<Agiofws> frogzoo,  it mounts as suer but he conat writetto it if he mounts it as a user if he mounts it as sudo he can write to it as user
<AlexC_> Why is this? I need my IDE Hard drive connected as it has all my important fiels on it. It's a FAT32 filesystem,
<nder> how can I enter as "root" user?
<markeib> mjr: in that file
<LjL> Ubotu, tell nder about root | nder, see the private message from Ubotu
<jareth_> which tool do I use to check file-format?
<markeib> alsa-base, there are already 6 options
<ThePub> cypher1: rage128 I don't believe is supported by the binary ati driver, you'd need to use the built-in ati driver.
<paradox34690> well, the person i'm asking for recently purchased a SuperMicro server, so I'm fairly certain it will be a HW raid.... only reason I ask about ubuntu's support for it is because this person is saying that the manufacturer only provides support for SUSE, however....      I need to do a software installation for him, and SUSE is incompatible with the software i need to install...
<markeib> for example: options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<markeib> but they are all index=-2
<mjr> markeib, yes. But apparently your webcam isn't covered by them, so you need to add a similar one for its driver (and preferrably report the driver to Ubuntu)
<markeib> how do i know which one in this modprobe is the driver of the camera?
<mjr> markeib, -2 is just a "magic" index that says that grab the first available index, but _not_ the default one (0)
<cypher1> ThePub: but the builtin ati driver is not enabling the direct rendering :( when i switch between windows i can feel the effect of it
<Gman> how do i know which /dev/ entry is my serial port?
<crimsun_> (no, it's not magic. It means use -2 as a bitmask so that '2' effectively becomes the index.)
<mjr> markeib, make sure your camera is plugged in, then lsmod and put the output to pastebin.ca or something, and maybe we'll figure it out
<El_Che> anyone here has been able to setup a / in raid 0 in edgy?
<markeib> ok i'll go on pastebin.ca thank you in advance
<mjr> El_Che, haven't done it, but I'll just make sure you know that /boot can't be raid-0 (only raid-1)
<ThePub> cypher1: not to be glib about it, but depending on what you want to do and the resolution you're doing it.  the 128 is a pretty old card.
<paradox34690> how can I have a specific command run at system startup?
<syock> any network gurus out there? my netstat -t shows a number of connections to a same target, 209-208-66-25.al-is. looks suspicious, how do I manually disconnect them?
<markeib> http://pastebin.ca/277702
<mjr> El_Che, (root can be raid-0 just fine, just make a separate small /boot )
<frogzoo> Agrajag: 'whoami ; ls -ld /Thanos'
<El_Che> mjr: done that
<El_Che> mjr: explodes in my face
<El_Che> mjr: probably the studpid UUID stuff that breaks everything
<cypher1> ThePub: but when i was using RHL on it, i guess it had enabled "direct rendering" since i had faced this problem there
<markeib> have you seen the link (http://pastebin.ca/277702) mjr?
<AlexC_> Guys - Ubuntu will not boot with my IDE hard drive connect. As soon as I disconect the IDE hard drive, Ubuntu ( which is on a SATA hard drive ) will boot fine. Why is this?
<frogzoo> Gman: describe the serial port
<cypher1> ThePub: i am on 1024x768 res
<cypher1> ThePub: is there any way i can enable direct rendering ?
<El_Che> mjr: it all ens in an ugly dependecy loop needing udev
<Gman> frogzoo: its got 9 pins (com port in indows) plugs into routers
<ThePub> cypher1: make sure 'Load "dri" is present in the Module section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<frogzoo> Gman: probly /dev/ttyS0
<Gman> frogzoo: trying to get minicom to work
<mjr> markeib, hmh, cat /dev/sndstat and paste that too
<markeib> ok
<cypher1> ThePub: i checked it is there
<Gman> frogzoo: ill try that
<markeib> mjr: http://pastebin.ca/277705
<VSpike> When I insert a removable storage device and it gets mounted into /media and a link placed on the desktop, what mechanism(s) are doing that?
<frogzoo> paradox34690: the quickest, dirtiest hack is put the command in /etc/rc.local
<Gwildor> umm, gnome-terminal just....stopped working
<mjr> markeib, umm, do you really have the camera plugged in?
<Gwildor> it doesnt launch...
<Gwildor> anyone have any idea, or similair experience?
<markeib> :S
<wattage> howdy :)
<Gwildor> i have made ZERO changes since last i used it
<wattage> URL to ubuntu wiki please
<wattage> <3
<markeib> oh
<markeib> i didn't realize i pulled it out sorry
<paradox34690> frogzoo, okay, I'll give that a try, thanks :)
<markeib> mjr: http://pastebin.ca/277709 ... this is embarassing
<paradox34690> hey, frogzoo, I just thought of something... that little command you just told me, will that also start up something that needs to be (basically) a system service?
<paradox34690> ie, even if a user isn't logged in, i need that service to start...
<mjr> markeib, weird though, still can't see why that would happen, since apparently your webcam _does_ use the usb-audio driver, and that's already handled in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, right (you know, the line "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" is there?)
<khatahn> what does "laptop-mode" include? just wondering if it's safe to disable it from starting during bootup on a desktop machine
<markeib> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<markeib> this one?
<markeib> yes it is
<AlexC_> Guys - Ubuntu will not boot with my IDE hard drive connected. As soon as I disconect the IDE hard drive, Ubuntu ( which is on a SATA hard drive ) will boot fine. Why is this?
<mjr> markeib, yeah. Well, that should prevent what you're saying from happening. Sorry, don't know why it doesn't.
<frogzoo> paradox34690: rc.local will get it working, but the proper way is to setup an rc script
<markeib> but mjr, can i not make sure that it doesn't use the stupid webcam mic at all?
<paradox34690> hmm... okay.... can you point me in the direction of some instructions for doing that?
<HuibertGill> !find mc
<ubotu> Found: kdebluetooth-irmcsync, libxdmcp-dev, libxdmcp6, libxdmcp6-dbg, libxfce4mcs-client3 (and 121 others)
<HuibertGill> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<mjr> markeib, an ugly way to fix the symtom would be to add "blacklist snd-usb-audio" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist , in which case no usb audio device would get used ever
<markeib> hmmm
<markeib> but that doesn't include an audio usb-stick, huh? that's just seen as some data storage thingy?
<chrisjw> quick question, im going to burn a cd now, where is nautilus lol
<chrisjw> i thought it would be in applications
<Doow> Is there any specific channel for linux gaming on freenode? (or other network might work as well)
<mjr> markeib, if you're talking about a portable player, yeah, it wouldn't affect your ability to upload songs there
<AlexC_> chrisjw: just go to Places-> CD/DVD writer? can't remember the exact name
<chrisjw> !!!
<chrisjw> thx ~
<AlexC_> chrisjw: afaik, nautilus is the file manager/browser
<AlexC_> Anyone know why Ubuntu will refuse to boot with an IDE Drive connected? Ubuntu is installed on a SATA Hard drive.
<AlexC_> I'd be so happy if someone could help me fix it, I just wanna get off windows lol
<Toma-> AlexC_: run it in recovery mode and see what dmesg has to say?
<AlexC_> Toma-: how do I do that?
<mjr> markeib, of course, you might want to report your problem as a bug of the alsa-base package, maybe the maintainer will know what's wrong...
<Toma-> AlexC_: can you get to a grub boot screen?
<markeib> mjr:  how and where do i do that?
<AlexC_> Toma-: oh yes, it loads grub fine - just when it goes to the Ubuntu boot splash it just locks up
<Toma-> AlexC_: ok, there should be an option in grub for recovery mode
<the_mug> after upgrading to Edgy. On my updates splash screen... It shows my current Updates (which I can check and uncheck) and it shows a Grayed-out section that reads: Distribution Updates and it has libggi2 and mplayer... I can't check them to be installed... any ideas?
<AlexC_> Toma-: ahhhh yes, I know now!
<markeib> (can i see if this ubs ommitting works without rebooting?)
<Toma-> AlexC_: ok :) give it a spin, much easier to debug from there
<AlexC_> Toma-: let me go try that, be back in a min
<simontol_> hi
<MasterLexx> heya, where cna i find the list of supported hardware in ubuntu?
<simontol_> I have to patch usbserial module in kernel
<simontol_>  Do I have to compile all from sources to do this?
<Toma-> simontol_: as long as you have no follow up questions, no :)
<frogzoo> simontol_: you sure you need a patch? what's the problem?
<mjr> markeib, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/bugs , and well, at least in principle; sudo rmmod snd-usb-audio while the camera isn't attached, and then reattach, and see if the usb audio device is present in /dev/sndstat
<Turgon> the_mug : I got those installed from Synaptic, I looked for those 2 packages and marked them to be updated. I had no problems.
<kleftisx> from where can i install Ati Radeon X1300 Drivers for ubuntu ???
<khatahn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<the_mug> Turgon: doh! I didn't think to try that. (I don't use synaptic that much) :-/
<Turgon> :-)
<simontol_> frogzoo : look here  http://www.junxion.com/opensource/linux_highspeed_usbserial.html
<nautilus21e> I can't compile ieee82011, and my wireless isn't working because ofit.
<nautilus21e> I think it's a problem with the headers, because I also can't compile ipw2200....but I can't seem to revert back to any other headers.
<the_mug> Turgon: whaddaya know. sometimes the obvious things evade me! ;-) thanks that worked!
<nautilus21e> I'm using 2.6.17-generic
<Turgon> the_mug: You are welcome :)
<markeib> ok it worked mjr
<markeib> but i want sound without rebooting, this isn't possible?
<lewyjh> i need help with flash on websites?
<frogzoo> simontol_: you need only recompile the usbserial module
<frogzoo> simontol_: assuming the patch works
<nautilus21e> exit
<pantalaimon_> test
<frogzoo> pantalaimon_: fail
<nothlit> !flash | lewyjh
<ubotu> lewyjh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pantalaimon_> frogzoo, i just wanted to know what /say is hehe
<AlexC_> hey Toma-
<chrisjw> I want to share a folder across my network so my pda can map the network share, on windows I can do this easily, I've read up a little bit and seen that I'd have to use samba, isn't there many security vulnerabilities with this?
<Toma-> ello
<AlexC_> Toma-: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 8     Buffer I/O error on device sda, sector 24  - I get a load of them
<simontol_> frogzoo : I already have tested patch and it works
<Toma-> AlexC_: congradulations, you have a groken drive
<simontol_> frogzoo : how can I compile "only the module?"
<Toma-> *broken
<AlexC_> >< Crap
<klm-> do I need to install a firewall on my ubuntu dapper to be safely on the net (via firefox and xchat)?
<Toma-> AlexC_: run an fsck on it
<AlexC_> Toma-: but Windows can read and write to it perfectly
<Toma-> from recovery mode
<Toma-> windows accepts alot of garbage.
<AlexC_> Toma-: how would I do that? I get no chance to run any commands, it just tries to load the OS
<AlexC_> hehe oh right,
<nothlit> chrisjw, samba should be safe if you keep it within your network, also, samba is safer than xp network sharing
<Journeyman> boot from a live CD
<AlexC_> ahh, yes of course :P
<nothlit> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<chrisjw> samba runs on port 445 right?
<chrisjw> or 139
<chrisjw> blah that's net bios i think
<AlexC_> fsck ... ok, brb
<Toma-> AlexC_: from the recovery console. also try running fdisk on it and just check to see if its readable
<AlexC_> ok, I'll try that
<Helicobacter> Hi room :)
<frogzoo> simontol_: maybe just 'make configure ; make' within the usbserial root directory
<simontol_> I'll try
<lewyjh> why doesn't it let me copy files into a file...it tells me i don't have the permissions when i am already the root.
<lewyjh> is there a way around this?
<bendovergt> anyone compiling the new kernel ?
<Helicobacter> lewyjh, check the chmod of your file
<lewyjh> chmod...
<frogzoo> lewyjh: doing thins you don't understand when you're root, is a sure way to screw up your box proper
<nothlit> chrisjw, it runs on a few ports actually, just google iptables and samba
<Zcruf> ANyone has any tips on mounting an external hard drive? I reinstalled edgy, and it wont automount
<blaa> !winscp | blaa
<ubotu> blaa: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<nothlit> lewyjh, files into a folder you mean? with commandline tools or nautilus?
<blaa> nolimitsoya: hi hi
<hayig2000> hi
<chrisjw> well my router doesn't forward external ports my sockets are bound to on my internal ip
<blaa> !ssh | blaa
<ubotu> blaa: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<lewyjh> frogzoo, i just went about it how i always do...by opening up the networking window, and typing in the root password then pasting in the files.
<nothlit> blaa, ssh also has ftps built into it
<hayig2000> is there a stand alone CD for ubunto...to run from only the CD ?
<nothlit> blaa, if you get confused on how to use scp
<chrisjw> hmm, to remove samba, you just use apt-get remove samba ?
<bendovergt> hayig2000, yes.
<hayig2000> site?
<nothlit> chrisjw, sudo aptitude purge samba
<blaa> nothlit: I want to know how to login as root from winscp to ubuntu server
<chrisjw> thanks
<bendovergt> hayig2000, google for it.
<FERAS>  please where I shoud add proxy and port http  and how --
<nothlit> blaa, first, you need to enable root login in your sshd_config
<nothlit> !ssh
<FERAS> command line
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hayig2000> cant i get it from the official site of ubunto?
<pantalaimon_> !ubotu
<Journeyman> FERAS, you mean make your box into a proxy, or make your box USE a proxy
<humbolt> I somewhere set the interface for a pptp connection to ppp1. But I don't find anymore, where I did that.
<bendovergt> FERAS, can be done program by program basis, or the whole system
<lewyjh> nothlit, no, i'm trying to move a plugin into the mozila plugins folder and it keeps telling me i don't have the permissions, i'm using jus tthe regular old file browser.
<nothlit> blaa, you do root@machine:/path/to/file /path/to/newfile
<Clarrisa_2008> my ubuntu bash prompt is odd:  when I login with putty, it shows: clarrisa@ubuntu:/S     what the crap is the /S for?
<AlexC_> Toma-: I'm confused, where do I enter the command fsck?
<humbolt> Where could I have done that? grep -R ppp1 /etc does not find anything supprisingly
<Toma-> in the recovery concolse
<Toma-> console
<nothlit> lewyjh, just move it into ~/.mozilla/plugins ... you may have to create it
<AlexC_> Toma-: yeah but where is that?
<blaa> nothlit: It 's good?
<FERAS> i use live cd I want to use command apt
<bendovergt> FERAS, you need to install the CD.
<Toma-> AlexC_: im sorry, i gotta go. its the little root@ubuntu# that pops up when you enter recovery mode
<nothlit> lewyjh, or if you're trying to do it system wide... you can copy it with alt+f2 gksudo nautilus, that gives you a root permissions filebrowser
<pantalaimon_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<AlexC_> Toma-: ok tahnks for your help
<lewyjh> nothlit, hmmm sounds good...uhh...it would be a better idea to use konsol then wouldn't it...
<humbolt> how can I set the ppp interface for one of my peers to be some custom name like ppp-peer?
<lewyjh> nothlit, what is nautilus?
<nothlit> blaa, again you'll need to enable root login on sshd_config
<AlexC_> does anyone know how to enter recovery mode?
<Clarrisa_2008> Can anyone help me to fix my bash prompt?  it has a /S on the end of it
<FERAS> I have internet on fire fox
<chrisjw> lewyjh, nautilus is the front end file management service for gnome
<nothlit> lewyjh, sorry, use k-menu, run  -> kdesu konqueror
<Toma-> AlexC_: no. just try to diagnose the drive, then if worst comes to worse, disable it at boot with the "blacklist"
<Toma-> cya!
<AlexC_> cya!
<nothlit> lewyjh, most people in here use gnome
<blaa> nothlit: I did
<Journeyman> FERAS, try alt-F1-5
<ClayG> hey guys, what package do i need for core2 duo?
<AlexC_> ??
<nothlit> blaa, so restart your ssh server sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<hig1> hi
<nothlit> blaa, then use scp
<ClayG> I just got this notebook and i remember last time there was a diff kernel or package  something
<nothlit> blaa, or whatever client you want
<chrisjw> ClayG, it runs using the x86 instructon set
<lewyjh> nothlit, no no, i think we're on different pages here...i'm using 5.10 dapper.
<robdeman> hi all
<Journeyman> FERAS, ctrl+alt+F#
<Journeyman> that will take your to a command prompt
<Clarrisa_2008> my ubuntu bash prompt is odd:  when I login with putty, it shows: clarrisa@ubuntu:/S     what the crap is the /S for?
<ClayG> for sources should i pick the x86 or the amt64?
<chrisjw> x86
<lewyjh> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<ClayG> cool
<ClayG> anyway i need the name of that package
<chrisjw> x86-64 is what intel core duo use
<lewyjh> nothlit, i'm sorry i'm using 6.06 dapper.
<robdeman> I have a question: a lot of my Ubuntu menu items disappeared. FOr example the add/remove software thing and a whole lot of system->Administration icons
<Chandu> which package is reponsible for auto update of packages in ubuntu
<blaa> nothlit: what is password?
<nothlit> blaa, your root password
<Chandu> software updates
<lewyjh> robdeman, run this command in the terminal, "killall gnome-panel" it'll restart it.
<Clarrisa_2008> Can anyone help me to fix my bash prompt?  it has a /S on the end of it
<d0uglas> Hi .. lil situation, got a little crazy with picoing the vsftpd conf now i get 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot open config file:restart
<chrisjw> ClayG, amt64 or amd64?
<chrisjw> i've heard of emt64 and amd64 but not the amt64
<ClayG> i wonder if i shoul try edgy
<ClayG> i'm running dapper
<pantalaimon_> !tell me about ubotu
<ClayG> just because last time i put edgy on a dapper box, from scratch it ran slower
<ClayG> noticebly slower
<chrisjw> was it a beta?
<tryggvib> Clarrisa_2008, you can do it by changing the PS1 environment variable
<ClayG> unsure
<Journeyman> Clarrisa_2008, google: custom bash prompt, or change bash prompt
<diskus> ClayG: there's probably no real reason to change to edgy yet
<Clarrisa_2008> ok ty
<ClayG> diskus, i feel the same way
<diskus> ClayG: at least I can't get edgy installed on my laptop for some reason, and dapper just slips in as it was meant for my laptop
<FERAS>  please i need add command line to add proxy on my live cd  to be able to make update with apt tool --allrady ihave access internet on fire fox --and I did command EXPORT HTTP_PROXY ------:PORT NOT SUCCESS
<nothlit> lewyjh, then why did you say konsole?
<ClayG> hmmm
<ClayG> look at this,
<ClayG> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317652&highlight=core+2+duo
<ClayG> btw diskus it eased on my notebook also
<ClayG> love this notebook
<FERAS> i AM NEW ON LINUX
<ClayG> hp
<diskus> ClayG: yeah hp uses pretty common hardware for all the things, that's why it works
<Journeyman> FERAS, in gnome under system > Prefernces > Network Proxy
<Journeyman> try that
<lewyjh> nothlit, its just what i like to use...in my opinion its better then terminal.
<ClayG> hey
<ClayG> tell me something
<Clarrisa_2008> tryggvib, is the /s on the bash prompt some sort of default , or did I somehow screw it up to make that appear
<AlexC_> FEARS have you actualled installed Ubuntu?
<ClayG> is there a quick benchmark app?
<ClayG> i want to test it before changing to the 64bit kernel
<Journeyman> AlexC_, he does not
<ClayG> to see how much of a diff it is
<hiffy> what is a pub channel? I need to bitch about C++
<nothlit> lewyjh, ok yeah using a terminal is better than graphical if you want to use it
<hiffy> *what is a decent pub channel
<frogzoo> hiffy: #C++ ?
<hiffy> frogzoo: that would be automatic trolling
<hiffy> frogzoo: we need a more acceptable audience to my pleas of "c++ can kiss my bum"
<nothlit> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> hiffy: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nothlit> as long as you keep it family friendly
<l3on_> hola todos...
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<FERAS> i DID IT AND SECCESS TO GET INTERNET ON MY FIRE FOX BUT COMMAND APT TO UPDATE MOT WORKING
<robdeman> lewyjh: I did that but now my VNC viewe show only the Ubuntu backdrop picture. No new pnales are being restarted?
<LjL> !caps | FERAS
<ubotu> FERAS: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hiffy> I dont understand the family friendly bit, but I'll try.
<hiffy> thanks.
<LjL> hiffy: it means "don't swear"
<prOMiNd> any can help me ?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FERAS> ok
<prOMiNd> how to make see hidden folders ~ ****
<hiffy> LjL: that was sarcasm for, I'm sure there are plenty of minors around.
<prOMiNd> ~/.irsiii
<diskus> prOMiNd: ls -lAF is usefull
<prOMiNd> i can't see folder :- )
<prOMiNd> kk :)
<FERAS> soooory
<LjL> hiffy: hm no, it wasn't sarcasm.
<prOMiNd> im newb in linux :D
<lewyjh> nothlit, okay, so i guess just hop in the directory where i downloaded the plugin...copy the file, jump into or create the mozila file, and paste?
<nothlit> prOMiNd, View, show hidden files and folders
<FERAS> sooooory
<nothlit> lewyjh, paste it into /home/lewyjh/.mozilla/plugins/ if those folders are made
<jpiccolo> do you guys know anything about PCI-X?
<nothlit> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hiffy> LjL: Tone doesn't carry over the tubes
<tuxub> i am mounting a windows cd in my ubuntu box and some chars in the filname appear with strange symbols. the original filenames have accents. how can I view the filenames correctly?
<nothlit> lewyjh, or wherever your home folder is of course :)
<hiffy> danke regardless.
* hiffy tips hat
<robdeman> all: my Ubuntu menu's are missing icons such as add/remove software etc
<lewyjh> nothlit, okay.
<robdeman> all: I am not sure what I did that made it go waway..
<wijnand> robdeman: have you tried the windows solution? :)
<LjL> FERAS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto last paragraph
<robdeman> wijnand: what?
<wijnand> robdeman: reinstall everything :)
<robdeman> wijnand: OMG no
<robdeman> wijnand: I just replace Win2003 by Ubuntu
<robdeman> wijnand: took me 2 days
<pantalaimon_> robdeman, maybe run update-menus
<AlexC_> Ubuntu ( which is on a SATA hard drive ) will not boot when I connect my IDE hard drive - I get errors: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 8 and Buffer I/O error on device sda, sector 24 - can anyone help?
<LjL> robdeman: what if you "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"?
<ClayG> how do i get the windows like box when you ctrl-altr-delete?
<ClayG> taskmanager or whatever where it shows the cpu load
<ClayG> with a graph
<dreamer> hmm, my soundcard just borked ?
<lewyjh> nothlit, is it okay that those files aren't in my home folder?
<frogzoo> tuxub: try the 'utf8' option maybe, or play with iocharset
<AlexC_> ClayG: it's in Systems -> Admin,
<dreamer> I was listening to pandora.com and now all of asudden the sound is repeating
<AlexC_> forgot what it's called, though.
<tuxub> utf8 is used in ubuntu
<dreamer> I closed FF and the soundcard is still repeating
<kay_> hi, i am new to ubuntu an dlooking for a way to install openmotif. it doesn't appear to be in the repositories, does it?
<tuxub> windows uses iso-8859-1 right?
<dreamer> how can I reset the soundcard ?
<LjL> tuxub, depends what region you have set, i guess
<rambo3> buy default
<LjL> tuxub: but the "utf8" option in mounts, IIRC, means to *convert* filenames to utf8
<rambo3> so you get tex#".txt
<Clarrisa_2008> anyone here use putty alot?  I was curious what your favorite settings are for font/appearance so that the text is more easily readable??
<nothlit> lewyjh, sure you can put them in /usr/share/mozilla/plugins
<nothlit> i find putty highly readable by default
<nothlit> and if i didn't i'd just foward gnome-terminal over x
<Clarrisa_2008> I can't see the text very well, it's too light
<robdeman> pantalaimon_ what is update-menus ?
<robdeman> pantalaimon_: no such command seems to exist?
<Clarrisa_2008> light text on black background
<lewyjh> nothlit, either way will work?
<dreamer> how can I reset the soundcard? pandora.com borked after an hour or something and the sound is 'repeating'
<lewyjh> nothlit, this may sound dumb...whats the command for copying and pasting?
<frogzoo> dreamer: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dreamer> frogzoo: thnx!
<psusi> LjL: cool results
<frogzoo> dreamer: a sudo in front, btw
<nothlit> lewyjh, cp
<johnstar> does anyone know how to mount a usb thumb drive before login? Im trying to put a home dir on it
<pantalaimon_> robdeman, well i dont know. it exists
<dreamer> frogzoo: still borking
<pantalaimon_> robdeman, here
<lewyjh> nothlit, man...what a e noob...(me)
<blaa> nothlit: It 's not work
<dreamer> it shuts up during the restart and just keeps going after that
<psusi> johnstar: I don't think that's a good idea... you won't be able to login without it
<nothlit> lewyjh, if you don't know it i highly recommend you don't use cp with root priveleges until you know what you're doing
<rambo3> !fstab > johnstar
<prOMiNd> boys, why sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-systray
<prOMiNd> not working ?
<nothlit> blaa, what isnt?
<prOMiNd> im use Ubuntu 6.10
<nothlit> prOMiNd, you'll need to tell us the error message
<FireHopper> anyone know any thing about 6.06 on imac?
<rambo3> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<toxicfume> hi all
<prOMiNd> toxicfume: hi
<blaa> nothlit: I can't upload file to ubuntu server
<tuxub> LjL, you were right. windows nero burns with utf8 ... and you have to force it in /etc/fstab with iocharset=utf8 to work
<dreamer> frogzoo: any other ideas ?
<tuxub> LjL, tnhaks
<johnstar> I have a thumb drive with ubuntu installed on it and I edited the cd so there is a user in /media/home/usr   but it gives errors
<toxicfume> Does Ubuntu's latest livecd work with the Acer 1692WLMi laptop?
<LjL> psusi: is the fsck complaining normal? (my guess was that it had to do with that date discrepancy in the ls diff, which defrag somehow created and which wasn't reflected in the journal... does that make sense?)
<prOMiNd> Laura Pausini - It's Not Goodbye
<prOMiNd> !time
<prOMiNd> ^^
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<nothlit> blaa, like i said, if you don't understand how to use scp, i highly recommend you use a secure ftp client instead
<dreamer> anybody an idea how to reset the soundcard? reseting alsa-utils doesn't work
<blaa> nothlit: thx
<psusi> LjL: I got that message too, but have no idea why... since it doesn't seem to have any negative effects though, I ignored it ;)
<johnstar> if I edit fstab will it mount before login?
<FireHopper> I have dapper drake installed on a imac g3 400mhz dv, with low ram, used alt install disk, so it's in text mode, and the text is shifted 2-3 possibly more characters off the edge of the screen.
<psusi> johnstar: yes
<prOMiNd> !google la
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google la - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> !hardare | toxicfume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> !hardware | toxicfume
<ubotu> toxicfume: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lewyjh> nothlit, then how am i supposed to install the flash plugin...
<Nookie^> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nookie^> is bot dead?
<robdeman> all: it is really weird. For example 'Synaptic' works when I enter it in a Shell, but it is not in my System -> Administration menu anymore??
<nothlit> lewyjh, just use alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<floating> Hello. How can I change the ddownload patch when I download links with w3m ?
<frogzoo> lewyjh: => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<floating> pathch = path
<lewyjh> nothlit, i have no clue what your talking about with that.
<nothlit> why don't you use wget
<nothlit> lewyjh, ok, press alt and f2 together, then type gksudo nautilus into the box and hit enter
<lewyjh> hahaha
<FireHopper> no one know how to shift the text in ubuntu 6.06 on a imac?
<nothlit> lewyjh, and use that to paste your libflashplayer.so or whatever plugin into the plugins folder
<Zub> Hello, i cloned an hard disk from another machine, using this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1780601. I now turn on the new machine with the cloned hd, grub ok, then ubuntu logo comes out, but does not load.
<Zub> Stays there
<Zub> and then
<nothlit> Zub, make sure fstab is ok
<Zub> comes out
<MikeRack> hello
<lewyjh> okay okay...i already ogt you like 2 seconds after i said i didn't.
<Zub> nothlit, i cannot get to fstab
<frogzoo> Zub: same hardware ?
<Zub> nope
<kane77> how do I install something in synaptic from sources??
<dredhammer> vlc 0.8.6 is it in backports yet?
<floating> nothlit: if I am browsing web with w3m, it is more convenient to just download fwith w3m
<HymnToLife> Zub, why didn't you install 'buntu on the machie it's supposed to run on ?
<nothlit> Zub, use a livecd
<veediot> Zub. use a livecd and mount your root partition to get to the fstab file
<FERAS> LJL --thankx alot you the one I cathed it
<frogzoo> Zub: well, you need to install the drivers for the new hardware, which might not be easy
<prOMiNd> LOoooooooooOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<nothlit> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<MikeRack> does anybody knows this? I have a USB wireless card (linksys) and he can find a wlan0 interface. Could it be I still need ndiswrapper?
<prOMiNd> dexter89@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install realplay
<prOMiNd> Reading package lists... Done
<prOMiNd> Building dependency tree
<prOMiNd> Reading state information... Done
<prOMiNd> E: Couldn't find package realplay
<Zub> HymnToLife, because i need some custom configuration is not good to do again andd again
<nothlit> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HymnToLife> MikeRack, yes, most likely
<prOMiNd> i can't install it ........
<prOMiNd> ROFL !!!
<kwtm> In Kubuntu, where exactly is the trash:// directory shown in the trash can ("recycle bin")?  It's not ~/.Trash or ~/Trash --I checked.
<prOMiNd> ubuntuguide.org SuX ?
<vinu_org> bonjour
<LjL> !paste | prOMiNd
<ubotu> prOMiNd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MikeRack> Okay and do you know ndiswrapper works 100% for linksys WUSB?
<AlexC_> Ubuntu ( which is on a SATA hard drive ) will not boot when I connect my IDE hard drive - I get errors: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 8 and Buffer I/O error on device sda, sector 24 - can anyone help?
<njero> Just wanted to let everyone know: I was in here yesterday trying to get Edgy installed and had a weird partitioning problem where I thought I lost everything... turns out (with help here) I was able to abort the default partitioning which appeared to have locked up. I went back through the install and used manual partitioning (gparted) and it reported that the drive had sector errors. I...
<njero> ...think the drive was already like that though and that was what caused the first crash. After fixing them (with chkdsk /f in windows) I was able to install! Thanks!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell prOMiNd about realplayer | prOMiNd, see the private message from Ubotu
<HymnToLife> MikeRack, check the ndiswrapper wiki if your card appears
<HymnToLife> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prOMiNd> ok
<LjL> prOMiNd: i suggest you use help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<nothlit> LjL, do you have that automated somehow?
<MikeRack> okay thx
<LjL> nothlit: i sure do, i'm not that masochist :P
<constrictor> where does kismet save it's data files?
<nothlit> /etc/kismet i bet
<nothlit> oh data... dunno sorry
<kleftisx> when im trying to run Eclipse i get the follwing error An error has occurred. See the log file home/mine/workspace/.metadata/.log.
<kleftisx> y?
<FireHopper> no one know anything about dapper drake and imac's?
<nothlit> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<HymnToLife> kleftisx, certainly the  log will tell you better than us
<frogzoo> any idea why my laptop runs like a dog while I'm writing to a CF in the pcmcia ?
<kleftisx> but there is no log
<FERAS>  help help I installed vlc  and it play video with black and white ----- why  please
<prOMiNd> LjL: thx man
<kane77> wth does "C compiler cannot create executables" mean... I'm building wine and I get this error... anyone can help???
<HymnToLife> kane77, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kane77> HymnToLife, I got that...
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kane77 about build-essential | kane77, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kane77 about wine | kane77, see the private message from Ubotu
<FERAS>  I did upgrade to vlc  it still play video white and black
<prOMiNd> ubotu, tell prOMiNd about wine
<prOMiNd> :)
<pantalaimon_> kane77, why dont you get the .deb at their website or with apt?
<prOMiNd> LjL: ;-)
<prOMiNd> great bot ^_^
<kane77> pantalaimon_, its only for 32 bit, and I have 64...
<prOMiNd> sell it ^^
<blekos> anybody knows any pda that can sync with linux (ubuntu?)
<nothlit> palms can, dunno about pocketpcs
<graham_100> how do i install pingus *the game* on linux??
<nothlit> !pingus
<ubotu> pingus: Free Lemmings(TM) clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-8.4 (edgy), package size 712 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<nothlit> !universe | graham_100
<ubotu> graham_100: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jamesbrose> Where is my boot-up log saved? I am getting a kernel panic with the -386 kernel but not with the generic, sombody help?
<LjL> kane77, perhaps this helps - http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a
<nothlit> jamesbrose, you don't need the 386 kernel, its deprecated
<blekos> which palm?
<kane77> LjL, thanx I'll read it
<psusi> jamesbrose: /var/log/messages and /var/log/kern.log
<nothlit> blekos, palmos in general i think
<jamesbrose> Deprecated?
<QwertyM> mmm, how do I change my stupid GRUB boot image ?
<psusi> QwertyM: huh?
<jamesbrose> nothlit, deprecated?
<prOMiNd> QwertyM: ?
<prOMiNd> Oo ^_^
<prOMiNd> haha
<QwertyM> psusi, the grub splash.xpm.gz I think... any tool to change it for me ?
<nothlit> QwertyM, you make splash from a 640x480 16 color xpm image (that can be gzipped)
<nothlit> QwertyM, and point to in grub
<psusi> QwertyM: ohh, the splash image.... yea... any image editor
<QwertyM> and I got to manually edit the grub nothlit ? Ah, no tool for an easy work? :D
<prOMiNd> ubotu, tell about GRUB Boot image QwertyM
<prOMiNd> haha
<prOMiNd> ^_^
<svip> Is there any packages in the package system that gives me more X keymaps?
<prOMiNd> ubotu, tell about GRUB Boot image prOMiNd
<nothlit> jamesbrose, its no longer the best package to fill that function
<QwertyM> prOMiNd, lol :)
<jamesbrose> nothlit, ok, so generic is better?
<kleftisx> i have try to install my grafic card as the site says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but nothing....any other guide?
<QwertyM> ok I'll edit the grub, gedit ftw
<nothlit> prOMiNd, you mean ubotu, tell pr0MiNd about nonexistent grub boot image entry ? :P
<Seyen> Hello. I have a question. I wan't to download Ubuntu 6.10. My processor is listed as AMD Athlon 64, do I need the amd64 edition? Also, I don't have blank CD-R media.. can I write CD ISOs to DVD-R media?
<nothlit> jamesbrose, yeah
<nothlit> Seyen, you don't have to, and you can burn the dvd image :P
<AlexC_> Ubuntu ( which is on a SATA hard drive ) will not boot when I connect my IDE hard drive - I get errors: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 8 and Buffer I/O error on device sda, sector 24 - can anyone help?
<jamesbrose> nothlit, Thanks for the info
<Tenshi> is there any way to have kdm/gdm/xorg automatically use my work layout when it detects the presence of a docking station?
<psusi> Seyen: you should probably use the i386 version.... the 64 bit version still has some annoyances to average users
<Seyen> What do you8 mean, burn the DVD image? You mean download the DVD iso? That's 3 gigs :(
* Seyen curses his fingers
<nothlit> Seyen, the cd image should burn fine on a dvd, if you want to waste that much space
<prOMiNd> ;>
<prOMiNd> Avril Lavigne - Don't Tell me .mp3
<Seyen> And about the amd64 edition? Is there any point to it? I don't forsee using multithreading apps. And I only have one gig of RAM. Should I take the standart release?
<nothlit> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<psusi> Seyen: yes, you should just use i386
<nothlit> prOMiNd, ^ also applies to songs
<nothlit> x86*
<FireHopper> hello?
<kleftisx> i have try to install my grafic card as the site says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but nothing....any other guide?
<humbolt>  how can I quickly get a button in my taskbar which does execute one thing on the first and another on the second click?
<nothlit> wow this channel is quiet
<nknwd> hello! how can i get the detailed info about my motherboard? like WHO made it and such?
<nothlit> nknwd, lshw
<wijnand> nknwd: look for a sticker on the bottom
<kishan> hi i have tosiba latop when i try ti hibernates it shutsdown can any one help with this problem
<humbolt> how to create a PPPoE connection in dapper?
<mc__> im trying to compile enlightnement form cvs the autogen script gives me followin error:./autogen.sh: line 10: aclocal: command not found
<mc__> dou you know how to fix that?
<paul0> hi, anyone here uses mysql 5.x with ubuntu/amd64?
<kishan> humbolt :press sudo pppoeconf
<wijnand> install aclocal
<frogzoo> kane77: just use the budgetdedicated repo to install the latest wine release
<blekos> is there any html prog like coffee cup?
<kane77> frogzoo, there is no package for 64-bit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.172.86.46]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kane77> blekos, screem, bluefish..
<frogzoo> kane77: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64?highlight=%28wine%29
<kishan> can any one please help , when i press hibernate its shuts down completely
<humbolt> kishan: I am not currently connected to a PPPoE Concentrator and would like to know where to configure it via console!
<frogzoo> kishan: as expected - do you want suspend to disk (hibernate), or suspend (to memory)
<kishan> humbol:yes u need to use terminsl in the terminsl sudo pppoeconf
<kishan> frogzoo i want it to hibernate
<fialar> anyone know when UBuntu's kernel image will update to 2.6.18 or .19?
<hikenboot> hello all ---I know I need to edit the rc.conf in order to start bind9 and dhcp3 anyone got any directions on how to do this properly?
<frogzoo> kishan: now push the power button - your session should be restored
<crimsun_> fialar: it won't.
<fialar> crimsun_: why's that?
<crimsun_> fialar: we don't update kernels for released (frozen) ... releases.
<LjL> fialar: releases don't get updates, except for security fixes and fixes to very serious bugs.
<LjL> !backports | fialar, except for this
<ubotu> fialar, except for this: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<LjL> but that certainly doesn't apply to the kernel
<fialar> ahh ok
<plesnivyjano> which client-server vnc is fastest today ?
<fialar> was hoping an update to the ipw2200 driver
<crimsun_> officially backporting the kernel would make me a very sad panda.
<zub> Hi
<zub> I fixed  /etc/fstab
<fialar> since it's causing my laptop to lock up hard for 10 seconds, randomly.. complaining about formware problems
<Helpmeee> when I try to use "wget" it says "Resolving http://example.com .... failed"
<kishan> frogzoo: the problem is when i hibernates it shutsdown completely when i push the power button it restarts completely i mean it boots up again
<zub> but still same effect
<crimsun_> fialar: you can compile ipw2200 yourself, too :)
<zub> that is : i cloned an hd to make a machine with same configuration
<zub> and now it does not boot after grub
<fialar> crimsun_: yeah I guess, bit it's already embedded in the linux-image-generic
<zub> the hardware is different
<Dud0er> Hi, are there any wlan monitoring applications out there for (x)ubuntu?
<crimsun_> fialar: you can always overwrite it. Not recommended but certainly feasible.
<svip> Why does "Layout View" show nothing?  It's supposed to view my keymap.
<frogzoo> kishan: do you have a swap part'n configured?
<Helpmeee> when I try to use "wget" it says "Resolving http://example.com .... failed" Any idea whats wrong?
<veediot> dud0er. monitoring how?
<kishan> frogzoo: i do have a swap partition
<zub> Sorry, i cloned an hard disk
<zub> using gparted
<zub> and now does not boot after grub, grub is right
<kishan> sorry
<zub> i asked you before
<Dud0er> as in displaying the signal strength, packets transmitted etc... something simple. I am not talking about a packet monitoring utility like ethereal
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: DNS problem, maybe?
<zub> you told me maybe could be /etc/fstab
<Hooked-on-GL> Hey, in the logout menu of Gnome, theere is only a hibernate button.  I have tried a lot and cant find how to fix it.  Any ideas?
<kishan> frogzoo the swap has disappear
<zub> true, had to be modified
<Helpmeee> DarthLappy, how can i fix this?
<zub> but still i get no boot after grub
<veediot> Dud0er. Use networkmanager
<zub> i see the ubuntu logo
<zub> but the progress bar does not go
<zub> any other idea of what i could fix?
<kishan> frogzoo
<zub> grub is ok, fstab is ok
<Dud0er> veediot: networkmanager? is it there for xubuntu?
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: Is your networking set up?
<Helpmeee> DarthLappy: Yah... think so.. Did a text install last night
<zub> can anybody help me?
<kishan> frogzoo:mine is a dual boot with windows xp is that the reason ,now my swap partion says its unrecoznised
<veediot> Dud0er. The network-manager-gnome dock applet should work for you in XFCE, yeah
<frogzoo> kishan: are you sharing swap between windows & linux?
<Helpmeee> and now i cant get into ubuntu because i get a black screen
<zub> frogzoo, any other thing i can fix?
<sc4ttrbrain> windows dont use swap (cant)
<kishan> frogzoo:if i am right windows doesnot use swap
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: I'm not sure about the black screen thing.
<DarthLappy> I don't even have Ubuntu installed on anything at the moment.
<veediot> Dud0er: you'll also need to install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<frogzoo> kishan: windows uses swap - question is, did it overwrite the hibernate info?
<Helpmeee> DarthLappy: No one is ;) Thats why i need to use wget to download and install nvidia drivers
<zub> I don't see any error message, that is also a problem
<zub> Otherwise i could help myself
<frogzoo> zub: if the hardware diffs are stopping it booting, a clean install's easiest
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: Hehe, well do other networking tools work, say ping?
<kishan> frogzo: how to check that , i know i made a seperate logical partition
<zub> frogzoo, how can the hardware make problems
<Dud0er> veediot: fine, i'll take a look at it. Thanks :)
<zub> different modules
<zub> no problem ever
<frogzoo> zub: different drivers
<zub> well
<zub> kernel has all the modules
<zub> so what drivers you talking about?
<kishan> frogzoo: i made a seperate partion for everything, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36836/
<Helpmeee> Darthlappy: i tried ping it just takes lesser than 1sec and it says: Downloaded 0
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: What did you ping?
<Helpmeee> google
<zub> frogzoo, i never saw a linux disk complaining about different hardware, the modules for every thing are in the kernel.
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: Can you wget google then?
<Helpmeee> didnt try that
<Helpmeee> DarthLappy: Is there any way to check if you have a connection to internet?
<frogzoo> zub: if the initrd image won't boot the hardware...
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: ifconfig ?
<MasterLexx> how can i control at install which bootmanager to install and where to install it?
<zub> frogzoo, what you talking about
<zub> never saw that EVER
<LjL> MasterLexx: you can't, with the Desktop CD
<LjL> Ubotu, tell MasterLexx about alternate | MasterLexx, see the private message from Ubotu
<DarthLappy> Well, that will show you if you have a working network connection.
<MasterLexx> i have alternate cd
<Helpmeee> DarthLappy: Ok ;p Ive should have known that ;
<zub> frogzoo, how is that there is no error messages?
<MasterLexx> but even in textmode i get no choice
<LjL> MasterLexx: then it should be doable, but i don't precisely know how
<MasterLexx> oem mode the same
<robdeman> hi anybody here that can explain why about 50% of my menu items, especially the ones in System -> Administration are gone?
<MasterLexx> is it at partitioning?
<robdeman> I did do some ubuntu-desktop remove/install, killall gome-panels etc etc but nothing helps
<kishan> frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36838/ my fstab please check
<Helpmeee> DarthLappy: I have like 5-6 of xorg-conf in X11, how do i delete them
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: As in, multiple files?
<kishan> i guess my swap partion is said to be unrecoined now
<wijnand> DarthLappy: wasn't that rm -rf / ? :)
<LjL> MasterLexx: perhaps this has some information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , doesn't seem too in-depth though
<Helpmeee> Darthlappy: One by one
<DarthLappy> wijnand: Hehe.
<fuoco> does ubuntu support selinux ?
<MasterLexx> i want to use my own bootmanager
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: rm foo bar baz
<Helpmeee> DarthLappy: Ok, gonna try this now
<Helpmeee> brb
<frogzoo> kishan: if you boot up, hibernate immediately, and restart straight away, does it work?
<mrlinux> how do i enable mp3 and wma support in rythembox
<jrib> !mp3 | mrlinux
<ubotu> mrlinux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kishan> frogzoo: now i checked my swap partion it is unrecozined
<LjL> MasterLexx, uh, then i guess you could just skip the relevant step in the alternate cd installer, and do it manually later...
<frogzoo> kishan: well, you'll need to boot the live cd, then run mkswap on it
<LjL> MasterLexx: i believe if you hit "Cancel" (or the equivalent) in the installer, on most stages it will dump you to a menu that lists the thing the installer would be doing it - that way you can skip the ones you want to avoid
<MasterLexx> hmmm, maybe, at me it jumped from one step to the next and i got no option for grub at all
<MasterLexx> yes thanks, i will try
<kishan> frogzoo: i will fix it the problem is why this happened when i go into hiberanate why my swap dies
<LjL> MasterLexx: might be "embedded" in the partitioning-setup step
<MasterLexx> maybe
<MasterLexx> i know how to handle XOSL and bootstar, so i will stay at them
<Moosejaw> anyone here run fulltiltpoker in ubuntu using wine?
<kane77> I accidentaly removed open-office while I was editing file... will my document be OK??
<zub> frogzoo, can it be that there is some issue with the fact that i copied also the swap?
<zub> instead of making a new one?
<Helpmeee> DarthLappy: I need to configure my internet settings
<jneves> anyone can help me to enable the web interface for cups?
<adam21siwy> czesc wszystkim
<jneves> I thought I only needed to add cupsys to the shadow group...
<savvas> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<rebecca> hey. im trying to get my SBlive setup. it's not detected by default. how do i define it manually
<rebecca> ?
<savvas> rebecca: doesn't alsa-base grab your card?
<ValMarko> Hello. What is the meaning of SVN?
<LjL> ValMarko: subversion
<LjL> !info subversion | ValMarko
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<DarthLappy> Helpmeee: Sorry, but I've got to get some sleep :) It's 3:30AM here.
<DarthLappy> Night.
<ValMarko> thank you
<derekS> i foobared my system when upgrading from dapper->edgy. I changed the sources and did an apt-get dist-upgrade... after i foobared it i saw the upgrade help site (on help.ubuntu.com)... is it too late to fix it?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ValMarko about subversion | ValMarko, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> as well
<derekS> i have no nonofficial packages
<ValMarko> ok. tanks
<derekS> all my packages come from the repo
<rebecca> savvas: im running kubuntu if that changes things.. but i have been asking my sound question there for ages and none have a clue
<robdeman> hi folks.. is there any nice GUI for Apache2 ?
<brussel> Anybody have a link to good setup instructions for awstats?
<LjL> derekS, elaborate on, er, foobarred
<robdeman> just for enableding/disabling Apache2 Vhists etc
<derekS> LjL: lemme get you a copy of the errors
<LjL> derekS: how did the dist-upgrade fail?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell derekS about pastebin | derekS, see the private message from Ubotu
<derekS> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36841/
<snype> anyone know why my kiba-dock crashes when i try to drag an icon onto it?
<rebecca> savvas: ?
<yoshig3> Hey guys just wanted to say it was nice while it lasted
<LjL> derekS: that's a known bug i believe, let me dig it
<yoshig3> LjL: thanks for all your help
<toxicfume> has anyone here gotten ubuntu livecd to work on an Acer Aspire 1692 Laptop??
<derekS> LjL: really? fixable?
<yoshig3> LjL: I appreciate it, but ubuntu just isn't working out for me. It seems to want to not work more than work for me, so I'm going back to my idiot-proof windows :D But thanks for all of your help
<LjL> derekS: not fixed yet, but i don't know if it can be fixed manually, reading the reports
<green_earz> hello all, i can not remember the command that lets me see what the boot log out put was. its some thing like : mesges   ??
<derekS> LjL: oh ok
<LjL> yoshig3, perhaps you might want to try again with the next or second-to-next version, things are improving all the time
<dfwlinuxguy> dmesg
<Moosejaw> can someone help me with these steps to get fulltiltpoker to work with wine?
<green_earz> thankss
<LjL> yoshig3: and the live CDs make it easy to try without committing
<jareth_> green_earz: dmesg
<niekie> toxicfume, what issues are you having?
<Moosejaw> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-devel/2006-February/045115.html
<chopchop_> hi, I'm having problem with alsa, only root can hear the sound. I understand that I have to add my account into group 'audio' but do not know how to do it. Please help
<yoshig3> LjL: yes I would love to put ubuntu on a different computer, just not my main one. Installing things are just too impossibly rediculously stupidly hard, and my graphics card just does not want to work. But I'll definately keep an eye on ubuntu, just wish it worked =\
<LjL> derekS: well, there are some people who claimed they could fix it manually
<yoshig3> LjL: Without countelss hours of troubleshooting, that is
<LjL> derekS: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/64615
<dfwlinuxguy> yoshig3 what are you having trouble installing?
<savvas> chopchop_: /etc/group
<LjL> derekS: look at the suggestion in the last comment, and perhaps also the suggestion in the comment that starts "ok, here is how i fixed it"
<Moosejaw> can someone help me implement this?
<Moosejaw> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-devel/2006-February/045115.html
<yoshig3> dfwlinuxguy: Just about everything unless it's under the add/remove programs. I don't really want to spend anymore time on it. I'm just using this until I can get my other comp to backup my files on.
<kane77> is there a way I can undo the removal (or see exactly what packages were removed)?
<chopchop_> savvas: that's a text file with my name in the end
<Smotang> http://i11.tinypic.com/42iob5c.png
<Smotang> amazing CGI
<ValMarko> I'm using open source driver for my ati radeon 9550. I know there's official driver from ati. Should I install it?
<LjL> yoshig3, installing things is incredibly easy compared to windows, *if* those things are in the repositories. if they aren't, it can be tough luck, but then myself i didn't have to do that so often (but then again not everybody uses computers to do the same things)
<yoshig3> dfwlinuxguy: I kinda like having an OS that just "works", so I've kinda begun to appreciate windows. But ubuntu definately has visuals and security out way before vista
<yoshig3> LjL: Yeah, that's a big if too.
<rebecca> savvas: .. or anyone?? im having a lot of trouble getting a mere SBlive working here.....
<dfwlinuxguy> yoshig3 you should definately use what "works" for you
<crazy_666> hi
<LjL> yoshig3: well, my current system is *all* made up of things from the repositories, i believe (although admittedly some, but just a couple, are from non-official repositories)
<sergevn> Does anyone has problems with keyboard shortcuts in beryl?
<nothlit> lol build-essential + checkinstall should handle anything else LjL
<yoshig3> LjL: I like being able to double click, and it be there. But hey, it's not because ubuntu is bad- it's because I dont' want to take hte time to learn linux entirely just to get ubuntu to operate correctly for me. Most people I hear it works great for them, but I guess I'm just not a linux user.
<LjL> nothlit: err... define "should" =)
<n2diy> What do you folks backup for a disaster recovery? Currently I backup /home, /etc, /usr, and /var. I'm I missing anything?
<thepianoguy> will sun java be included in Feisty now that it's GPL?
<dfwlinuxguy> sergevn ...no
<yoshig3> LjL: ALTHOUGH, linux PWNS the hell out of windows for networking/servers/processing speed
<yoshig3> LjL: My crappy celeron runs better on ubuntu, much better.
<andrew__1> where do i download ubuntu? Cant find a link
<sergevn> dfwlinuxguy: Well i have, in xgl session my keyboard shortcuts doesnt work anymore
<LjL> yoshig3, you don't "double click and it's there" in Windows -- you have to go to a site, download the software, then (yes) double click the icon, then go through the installation wizard, then hope it doesn't require other software you don't have, and then possibly reboot
<blekos> is baker better thank3b
<nothlit> LjL, as in usually, and not for low level system things but regular progs
<blekos> ?
<nothlit> blekos, you can also use braseros if you don't like gnome-baker
<stjepan> I want to view powerpoint presentations in Linux... openoffice crashes... please help....
<dfwlinuxguy> sergevn...I uninstalled xgl because I did have issues with it..the default aiglx worked for me
<stjepan> is there another pps viewer?
<yoshig3> LjL: yeah the rebooting is definately a big hassle, but the wizards are usually for obvious purposes, like install type and location, and aren't usually that long.
<LjL> yoshig3: with ubuntu, you either click on Package Manager, click on the program you want, and click Install, or (if from a non-standard repository), click on Software Sources, add the repository, and do the same thing as before
<sergevn> dfwlinuxguy: what is aiglx?
<yoshig3> LjL: I just can't seem to get it to work lol
<blekos> i'm just looking for the best, cause i'm getting confused
<yoshig3> LjL: SO much new stuff to learn
<blekos> do they have any differences?
<nothlit> LjL, lol reboot in between each and every step*
<xipietotec> where should I mount a virtual fileserver?
<andrew__1> anyone know where i can get an iso for this?
<niekie> andrew__1, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<andrew__1> thanks
<nothlit> xipietotec, /mnt? :P
<yoshig3> LjL: BTW, I think the MX 4000 card I have is considered legacy even though everywhere says it isn't. I've seen from nvnews that people were using the legacy drivers for it
<dfwlinuxguy> sergevn http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<nothlit> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<xipietotec> seriously, just mnt?
<weswh-> how can i evaluate how much memory individual programs are using?
<nothlit> weswh-, ps aux
<niekie> andrew__1, I'm wondering why you're having such a hard time finding it though.
<LjL> nothlit, i know of very few programs that don't require dependencies that will have to be guessed (since 'configure' is often not too informative) and installed manually
<nothlit> weswh-, or theres a gnome system monitor
<Helpmeee> how do u configure your internet conenction
<yoshig3> sup nothlit
<LjL> nothlit: things like auto-apt in theory can help, but in practice they're horribly confusing and unreliable
<n2diy> Helpheeee /system/admin/networking
<nothlit> LjL, really? i've configured a couple packages and i could figure out which -dev packages they needed
<yoshig3> LjL: THe free part is definately great though
<LjL> yoshig3: could be... i was using an ancient Matrox card until not too long ago, so i'm not very up-to-date with the graphics card world ;)
<nothlit> LjL, and those progs usually state their dependencies on their site
<richee> Why is XMMS so pathetic, I can't really see any text when I try to launch the menu.....does any one have a fix for this ?
<Helpmeee> n2diy: I need to do it from terminal, cant get into ubuntu
<yoshig3> LjL: lol, I'm stuck with PCI atm, so I'm not much ahead of ya lol
<dfwlinuxguy> richee ..click on the D for doublesize
<rebecca> anyone?
<ultm8> hi people here is a quick question, how do u move a contents of a folder and not the folder aswell?
<n2diy> Helpmee, ok, try /etc/ppp/ppp.conf or something like that.
<LjL> nothlit, *you* could figure which -dev packages they needed. most people don't even have a clue what a -dev package is to start with, and if anything, they try and install the non-dev packages... and then again, even myself i sometimes have trouble finding the right -dev (knowing about apt-file and/or auto-apt helps there too)
<ultm8> using the command line
<Rprp`> Hi, how can i change my server time? someonme a idea?
<LjL> nothlit, you might be interested in looking at an ancient, experimental and probably incredibly dangerous script i started writing once
<dfwlinuxguy> richee...although with edgy I've found that I have to use export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && xmms to start xmms doublesize..I just created a script to do it for me
<yoshig3> LjL: LOL, "incredibly dangerous"
<hotzenplotz> servus
<Helpmeee> n2diy: Something like that? :o ;)
<nothlit> LjL, lol whatsit do and am I allowed to run it in a chroot or virtual machine?
<ultm8> u could cheat a set the server time via bios ;o)
<LjL> nothlit: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90602.html
<LjL> nothlit: yes, really. i did horrible things with apt-get (or aptitude) in there
<n2diy> Helpmeee, yep, I don't go there often.
<LjL> nothlit: you're allowed to run it wherever you like, just don't come back and kill me :D
<nothlit> LjL, wait is it the one that mashes checkinstall and auto-apt together, and now uses aptitude so the automatic removal stuff is safer?
<nothlit> LjL, if it is I saw it on the wiki ^^
<yoshig3> LjL: You might wanna keep in mind my graphics card situation with ubuntu incase anyone else has the same problems. Let them know to try the legacy drivers.
<robdeman> hey all is webin part of ubuntu 6.06 lts?
<LjL> nothlit: well yes, it does that. though i don't really remember if the latest version used aptitude or tried to went back to apt-get, and that sort of thing -- but yeah, i guess it's the one you have in mind (i don't know of others)
<robdeman> can I apt-get it?
<LjL> yoshig3: ok
<richee> dfwlinuxguy: NO dude, what I am talking about is when I click on 0 on the left hand side of the XMMS player or whatever u call it, it comes up with a menu and that menu only has shortcut keys and there no text in them.
<LjL> !webmin | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<n2diy> What do you folks backup for a disaster recovery? Currently I backup /home, /etc, /usr, and /var. I'm I missing anything?
<robdeman> ubotu: oh really, no alternative?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh really, no alternative? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> robdeman: i don't know
<richee> !mms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am getting "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable", and I have no idea wtf
<Moosejaw> can someone please help me implement this patch??? for wine
<Moosejaw> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-devel/2006-February/045115.html
<richee> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dfwlinuxguy> richee...you might kill xmms and delete your ~/.xmms folder and start it again
<g8db2> hi. i have ext2(3?) partition and i use it under windows with Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe but now it seems as not formatted, and i can`t get files from it. what do?
<LjL> n2diy: if you backup /usr, then you might as well just backup the entire filesystem i guess...
<brussel> Is there a howto for ubuntu edgy on how to set up awstats?
<yoshig3> LjL: I will have to say though, beryl is the coolest thing since sliced bread.
<jrib> green_earz: dmes perhaps?
<richee> dfwlinuxguy: it's still the same
<LjL> yoshig3: i can't agree, but perhaps it's just my system that doesn't run it too smoothly
<nothlit> I wonder what made sliced bread so much cooler than hand broken bread
<dfwlinuxguy> rysiek|pl comment out the load dri section of your xorg.conf
<rysiek|pl> dfwlinuxguy: m'kay, trying
<nothlit> n2diy, just backup everything with mondo or something
<brussel> i like hand broken bread much more
<n2diy> LjL, so I'm seeing, I'm taring it now and it has been cooking for an hour, and is no where near done.
<brussel> semmel in the morning, nothing better in the world
<lala88> hi
<richee> can anyone help me ?
<dfwlinuxguy> richee...never seen that particular problem...not sure where to point to next
<richee> dfwlinuxguy: ok
<LjL> nothlit: anyway the idea (which was only partly and brokingly put into practice) was not just to wrap auto-apt and checkinstall together, but also to obtain packages that are closer to "real" packages -- i.e. listing dependencies (both -dev depends and runtime). the first is achieved by, well, just listing the -dev's that were installed, and the latter by using ld to check which libraries the program seems to want
<richee> dfwlinuxguy: Will use rythm box
<yoshig3> LjL: It's not super smooth for me either, it's just fun to flop windows around and spin my desktop cube until my eyes cross. The minimizing/maximizing effects are cool too.
<g8db2> i have ext2(3?) partition and i use it under windows with Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe but now it seems as not formatted, and i can`t get files from it. what do?
<dfwlinuxguy> richee...banshee is pretty cool as well
<ultm8> come on guys some1 must be able to tell me the command to move files within a folder to another folder
<richee> dfwlinuxguy: is it for gnome or kde
<crimsun_> p/win 22
<dfwlinuxguy> gnome
<ultm8> using the terminal
<ultm8> :oS
<yoshig3> LjL: What's the superior file system to your knowledge? And no bias lol...ext3, ntfs, fat32, or something else?
<LjL> yoshig3: well yeah, but i'd rather just see smooth window movement and resizing (and perhaps some shadows, but only if there isn't a stability price to pay)... the minimize/maximize effects also are slow here, which makes them just annoying
<rysiek|pl> dfwlinuxguy: now it's "(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded"
<rysiek|pl> dfwlinuxguy: and... "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X" hmm...
<yoshig3> LjL: See that's weird. My beryl runs fine but everything else is slow. Lol....weird.
<dfwlinuxguy> rysiek|pl I'm checking
<LjL> yoshig3, how can you ask for "no bias", everyone's biased ;-) NTFS has some features that i always wanted, chiefly transparent compression (and there's encryption too, though i care less about that). ext3 is very reliable, but lacks just about every feature a filesystem can lack :-D NTFS also can be defragmented online, while ext3 can (though on the plus side, the way it works makes fragmentation much, much less of an issue)
<rysiek|pl> dfwlinuxguy: yeah, me too
<weswh-> is it possible to set up an ssh server off of the livecd? given you have to install it after you install the system, i imagine not. trying to figure out a way to access the hd in the machine from my laptop, without having to install the system first.
<kr3y> hey kenn mir irgentwer mit ts2 auf ubuntu helfen
<kr3y> ?
<Filter-coffee> hi from bangalore
<Filter-coffee> i am new just in today
<robdeman> where could I fond an original apache2 default file?
<guest_pranav> hello
<robdeman> default vhost?
<guest_pranav> can yu help me
<rysiek|pl> dfwlinuxguy: in the meantime I'm upgrading - kernel image and headers, as apt told me
<LjL> yoshig3: as for the other Unix-style filesystems (reiserfs, xfs), they're probably nice, but i'd rather just stay with ext3 because of the known reliability... also, i'd like to see a good versioning filesystem, but i'm afraid none of today's OSs don't have one
<LjL> !de | kr3y
<ubotu> kr3y: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<guest_pranav> is there an easy way to increase swap mm
<yoshig3> LjL: What do you mean by "defragmented online"?
<guest_pranav> is there an easy way to increase swap mm
<guest_pranav> is there an easy way to increase swap mm
<guest_pranav> is there an easy way to increase swap mm
<guest_pranav> is there an easy way to increase swap mm
<nothlit> yoshig3, reiserfs is the most popular fast for small files, ext3 most stable, gives you more space, is slower... and xfs, much less support, but great for large files
<dfwlinuxguy> rysiek|pl ...you might also try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again after you do that and don't check dri when it asks you what modules to load
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rysiek|pl> guest_pranav: stop flooding
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %guest_pranav!*@*]  by LjL
<loulou> y'en a pas un qui sait parl le franais (french) ?
<rysiek|pl> dfwlinuxguy: m'kay, but that will just comment-out the load dri section AFAIK
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221-128-175-1.static.exatt.net]  by LjL
<tonyyarusso> !fr | loulou
<ubotu> loulou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<derekS> LjL: thanks for the courier-authdaemon bug pages... i am looking now, (sorry my boss called me in)
<Rage__> loulou: #ubuntu.fr
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %guest_pranav!*@*]  by LjL
<yoshig3> LjL: From my experience with ubuntu, I've noticed that things compress/decompress MUCH faster. This could be due to the ext3 file system, or it being a tar.gz.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ultm8> #kubuntu
<markeib> mjr: hey, it's me again, with the webcam and the soundcard, i rebooted and now even with the webcam not plugged in the sound doesn't work O.O
<loulou> G rien compris
<dfwlinuxguy> rysiek|pl it just won't add it, but I've always been able to get my video working again in this way when I've had a problem
<loulou> T ki toi
<LjL> yoshig3, i'm not sure. bz2 is kind of slower than gz (especially when compressing!), it also compresses better though -- it's usually a compromise between speed and compression ratio. but yeah, i guess the filesystem might also make a difference, especially if you're extracting an archive that contains many small files
<tuxub> how can I burn a disc with a file with 4GB ??? I tried brasero, gnome baker and k3b and all of them failed to burn the disc
<markeib> i will reboot now
<LjL> yoshig3: but what i was saying is that NTFS has *transparent* compression anyway, i.e. you can just say, "this file should be stored compressed", and the program will be able to still use it as a normal file
<dfwlinuxguy> rysiek|pl there is another reference about dri near the bottom that you might try commenting out
<nothlit> tuxub, the ISO filesystem only supports files less than 2gigs, you'll need to split the file
<nothlit> !split | tuxub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> loulou: english please
<nothlit> tuxub, anyways, look into the split command
<loulou> no comprendo !
<nothlit> yoshig3, but with linux you can use FUSE and overlay transparent compression over any filesystem
<yoshig3> LjL: yeah, like the "compress old files" or "compress this disk" features?
<LjL> loulou: then go to #ubuntu-fr
<nothlit> that's french? ^.-
<loulou> http://www.ubuntu-fr.com
<rysiek|pl> dfwlinuxguy: ok, I'll try that as soon as the upgrade's done
<LjL> yoshig3: well yeah, but those are just "smart" utilities to reach that function. in general, you can just right click a file/directory, do "Properties", and specify whether you want it to be compressed or not, and encrypted or not
<yoshig3> nothlit: That's what I said lol
<nothlit> yoshig3, well then i missed it
<LjL> nothlit: the last one, no. it's a mixture of spanish and italian, more than anything else :)
<tuxub> nothlit, I can burn those type of discs in windows with nero. are you sure?
<loulou> vous me taite chier
<msun> Q:  I am installing Ubuntu and during the install I need to edit my xorg.conf and restart gdm, but it fails to restart.  Is there a way to do this?  I need to do this so it will display correctly on my widescreen monitor, and using the alternate cd is not an option for me for certain reasons.   is there any way to get this to work
<yoshig3> nothlit: No, that's what I mean- It didn't look like french to me either
<yoshig3> lol
<yoshig3> LjL: LjL, I have a question, and I don't want you to hate me for it. Please. May I ask?(I know don't ask to ask, but this is a dangerous question.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dfwlinuxguy> msun if it fails to restart, it is likely a problem with your xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@237.80-202-89.nextgentel.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> !pm | aialca_
<ubotu> aialca_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<nothlit> yoshig3, depends on what you mean by dangerous, you can pm or use #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> yoshig3: ... depends. if it's too offtopic, perhaps you'd want to be on the safe side and try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<yoshig3> LjL: I shall :D
<msun> Is there a way to stop the installer from using whatever bizarre graphics display mode it keeps going into?  ... to force it to use a standard mode?
<dfwlinuxguy> msun /etc/init.d/gdm will stop|start|restart gdm
<msun> dfwlinuxguy: i do that, it stops just fine, but starting fails :(
<chrisjw> hi, i'm using amsn, I have tahoma installed but for some reason amsn can't see Tahoma, any advice?
<msun> and i am quite certain my xorg.conf changes are ok as they work if i do it on a GOOD system ... just not during the cd-install process
<kool> please french
<LjL> !fr | kool
<ubotu> kool: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dfwlinuxguy> msun ...you have a problem with your config then try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kool> pleade french
<dfwlinuxguy> msun... unless the machines are identical in hardware, you can't just copy over a config for X and expect it to work
<Salil> hello I am facing some problem while installing the ubuntu distro ..
<msun> oh wait i know why, the installation program is still running in the graphical window while i am in alt-f1 terminal!! DUH.  Maybe if I kill that process first, THEN restart gdm, it will work?  Then I just need to restart the installer program's process?  anyone?
<Salil> Installation went through fine ....  but while trying to run update-manager, it ask for root password and when I gave passowrd, it says "incorrect" password
<Salil> and came out
<Salil> not sure what is going wrong ..
<robdeman> could anybody send me the original /etc/apache2/sites-availanle/default ?
<dfwlinuxguy> salil...it doesn't ask for root's password, but your username password
<Salil> the only difference in the installation was, I have created a root user and assign the password for root user during installtion
<nothlit> Salil, you give your regular password
<Salil> oh .. no  my root password and username password are the same
<Salil> it doesn't work nothlit
<nothlit> Salil, you can't create a root account during installation
<Salil> during installation it asked for creating a user, there I entered root  and set password
<Vorbote> Salil: you may be able to fix up your system by installing user-setup and running it.
<Salil> but I can du 'su -' with this credentials
<chrisjw> Can anyone help me? applications like xchat etc are all using tahoma but for some reason amsn can't see tahoma
<Vorbote> Salil: emphasis on *may*
<Salil> :-)
<weswh-> if i do sudo apt-get install openssh-server (from the livecd) - where does it pull the install from - the cd? that command looks a bit dated to me...found it in a tutorial
<Salil> will try that
<Salil> user-setup has to be installed seperately
<Salil> ?
<dabaR_> I installed a program called mixxx, from universe, and when I run it, it tells me the audio device could not be opened. terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36850/. I tried killing esd, but no sound. Ideas?
<aboyousif> Hello, i have nvidia 32MB vga card that works with legacy driver , i installed the driver and did every think good but now it cann't run the GLX on evey app want it like blender or amaya .. do i need any extra OPENGL thing ?
<kool> :-|   :-)  :-(
<Vorbote> Salil: yes
<kool> smev : tu pue
<Salil> also in ubuntu, there is no setup - sorry - I am pretty new to ubuntu ..
<kool> pipupipupiupiupiup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@lns-bzn-32-82-254-17-61.adsl.proxad.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Salil> user-setup where do I get from ?
<Salil> if it is a tar ball, I can install - even if it is a rpm package , I cannot b'se rpm is not installed
<Salil> I used to use Fedora .. so tuned all the concepts according to that
<Salil> :-(
<crimeboy> hey
<crimeboy> this release from kernel image from dapper broken my splash
<markeib> is there a way to let the soundcards be reinitialised without rebooting?
<chrisjw> where is the fonts folder
<sapo> is there ANY way to make an ISO-8859-1 locale work on edgy? kicking the server isnt working
<tuxub> sapo, are you PT?
<sapo> yes, pt_BR, but en_US does the trick too.. but it NEEDS to be ISO-8859-1
<tuxub> sapo, thats no the point... http://wiki.maia.com.pt/mwiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Encoding/ISO8859?highlight=%28iso%29
<tuxub> sapo, this article is in PT ;)
<tuxub> sapo, i had the same problem... and centuries after I think i got it running...
<sapo> tuxub, with this guide?
<tuxub> yep
<tuxub> check it out
<regeya> !Lc
<markeib> mjr: still there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Lc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fu> anyone know which version of kiba dock is latest? or homepage for kibadock???
<ArCHoNKoG> can someone tell me my am i getting this wried error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36851/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@lns-bzn-32-82-254-17-61.adsl.proxad.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: do you have snyaptic open?  What are you trying to do?
<new> french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french french vv
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, i just wanna update thats all and i don't have it open
<ArCHoNKoG> i check the dir nothing is there
<jrib> !fr | new
<ubotu> new: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<regeya> well that's annoying.
<DarkCookie> hi i'm new to ubuntu. I seem to be getting glx error ever time i run this gui program, anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: how are you trying to update?
<chrisjw> where is the fonts folder
<ArCHoNKoG> the basic command " sudo apt-get update "
<jrib> !fonts | chrisjw
<ubotu> chrisjw: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: that error means there is another APT program working already, maybe update-manager?  another apt-get?  dpkg?
<chrisjw> i've already installed some fonts i just forgot where the folder is
<ArCHoNKoG> i have none open
<jrib> chrisjw: that wiki page tells you (~/.fonts)
<DarkCookie> im trying to run this program tibia and i receive the following error:
<DarkCookie> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<DarkCookie>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<DarkCookie>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<DarkCookie>   Serial number of failed request:  179
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: did you ever kill one before it finished on its own?
<DarkCookie>   Current serial number in output stream:  179
<The_Machine> anyone successfully using bitpim?
<jrib> !paste | DarkCookie
<ubotu> DarkCookie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<new> please say in french and my sboob you fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=loulou@*]  by LjL
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, nope but i started after i got the problem the first time but still the same thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: and you've rebooted and it still happens, or you haven't had to reboot yet?
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, i have rebooted already and still the same problem
<DarkCookie> can anyone help me? i seem to be getting the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36853/ error when i run Tibia
<chrisjw> hm
<chrisjw> how do i search for a wildcard
<chrisjw> i.e.
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: oh, I see now.   The file was deleted somehow.  Usually the error just says resouce unavailable.  Let me see if there are any special requirements for creating it again
<chrisjw> whereis *.ttf
<chrisjw> i thought that would work
<jrib> chrisjw: locate '*.ttf'
<chrisjw> ty
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, how would it gotten deleted?
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: usually, the user deletes it.  But if you are asking, I guess that is not the case :)  And then, idk
<playmobil> my sboob you fuck mon
<sapo> tuxub, it didnt work =/
* jrib waits for LjL's ping
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, damn is there any way i can fix the problem ?
<jonafan> Does anyone here know how LVM works?
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: yes, like I said let me make sure there isn't a special way to create it
<rickest> I cannot find any plf repositories for breezy, is it discontinued?
<\lart> I've got a server running the dapper server release.  php5 is installed and working properly with apache (via the standard php5 packages).  I just tried to add php5-snmp and php5-gd, and they both complained about my php5 versions - " Depends: php5-common (= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3) but 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.3 is to be installed"  Seems to me that the php5-gd and php5-snmp packages were never updated.
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, alright.
<\lart> anyone have thoughts to share on that?
<DarkCookie> doesn't ubuntu have a c compiler preinstalled? my program says no c compiler found in $PATH
<jrib> DarkCookie: no, it doesn't
<jrib> ubotu: tell DarkCookie about compiling
<tonyyarusso> !build-essential | DarkCookie
<ubotu> DarkCookie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<\lart> DarkCookie: not by default.  ou can easily install it though.
<dfwlinuxguy> \lart have your run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<DarkCookie> ok thx
<inimesekene> how can i restore grub after winXP install apart from using the ubuntu install and not formatting etc?
<jonafan> hehe, that's a tricky one inimesekene
<dfwlinuxguy> darkcookie install build-essential
<\lart> dfwlinuxguy: thanks for the helpful hit, but that doesn't change the problem.  0 upgraded.
<itrebal> how can I install mp3encode in Edgy Eft?
<we2by> damn
<inimesekene> because i don't have that disc anymore i think and am booted into another livecd
<we2by> gedit is slow when working over ftp/ssh :(
<jonafan> inime, is XP the first partition on your disk?
<mszzz> itrebal: use Synaptic
<Imrahil> we2by: how do you even do that in gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lns-bzn-32-82-254-17-61.adsl.proxad.net]  by LjL
<aleka> I was looking for a custom script to call on x11vnc and also pass arguments like font files and ports to use and passwd file... someone had helped me with it before...
<dfwlinuxguy> \lart probably the easiest thing to do would be to start synaptic and choose fix broken packages from the menu
<jonafan> it must be, or it will throw a fit
* mode/#ubuntu [+d loulou]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d lou]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b playmobil!*@*]  by LjL
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: ok, seems fine to just create it with touch.  Do this command: sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/lock
* mode/#ubuntu [+b loulou!*@*]  by LjL
<\lart> dfwlinuxguy: no synaptic installed, no X for that matter - dapper SERVER.
<inimesekene> jonafan yes
<jonafan> ubuto, tell iminesekene about grub
<jonafan> (I hope?)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=loubagui@*]  by LjL
<jonafan> ubuto: tell iminesekene about grub
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<itrebal> mszzz: I can't - I don't have X
<nothlit> ubotu lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonafan> booo
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: also, on my machine it has permissions 640
<jonafan> ubotu: tell iminesekene about grub
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': No such file or directory
<jonafan> this bot is too hardddddd
<itrebal> mszzz: is there some repository I could install for it?
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: ls -ld /var/lib/dpkg
<jonafan> iminesekene: http://www.shahidhussain.com/wordpress/index.php?p=33
<LjL> jrib: i was a bit late...
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, ls -ld /var/lib/dpkg
<ArCHoNKoG> sorry wrong paste
<nothlit> jonafan, just use !grub | iminesekene
<we2by> Imrahil, it is easy
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, ls: /var/lib/dpkg: No such file or directory
<ffwithf> ok
<jonafan> !grub | iminesekene
<ubotu> iminesekene: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: hmmm wow that's bad, ok hold on
<tundejeg> how do i add a user
<we2by> just connect to "mount" you ftp/ssh account
<fbis> can someone help a newb with a mounting problem (no jokes!)
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, :(
<we2by> and edit files using gedit just like local files
<itrebal> are there any repositories that will provide me with mp3encode?
<fbis> if i do sudo fdisk -l I can see my sata drive (ntfs) but when I mount it, it doesn't
<fbis>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<fbis> /dev/sda1               1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS
<fbis> sudo mount /dev/sda1
<fbis> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jrib> !paste | fbis
<ubotu> fbis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> tundejeg: system > administration > users and groups
<we2by> Imrahil, but be very carefull when doing so
<we2by> make backup of files manually!
<we2by> I lost a lot of code this week when gedit crashed
<fbis> ok will use paste but thats it for now ;)
<jrib> ubotu: tell fbis about mount
<jonafan> with lvm, if i use lvm and map out my drives like bb/////hhhhhhh_______ (b is for boot, / is /, h is /home, _ is unallocated), if i expand /, does it move h forward or allocate /s after h?
<jrib> ubotu: tell fbis about ntfs
<jrib> fbis: that last message from ubotu is the one you want
<rickest> Are all the plf repositories down?
<craigp84> how do i setup a *partial* mirror of the ubuntu repos? This would be to stop 12 machines each downloading the same package - they would get it from the local mirror
<mszzz> itrebal: it's probably gstreamer0.8-lame
<inimesekene> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<itrebal> thanks
<sateh> heya
<sateh> anyone here on Core2Duo?
<Jussi01> hei - can anyone tell me how to bind my front media keys on my dell laptop to the PCM volume? (not the normal volume)
<rysiek|pl> Jussi01: google for lineak
<sateh> more specifically, anyone on a Supemicro 5015MT+ with core2duo and 3ware 8006 raid card?
<Jussi01> thanks!!
<fbis> just trying that and rebooting :)
<rysiek|pl> Jussi01: no prob
<salambander> Evening all
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, any options ?
<salambander> Jrib, we meet again...
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: I am looking at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/examples/debian-package-database-rebuild at the moment
<salambander> *bow*
<jrib> salambander: hi
<Ronre> hi
<DarkCookie> can anyone tell me where ubuntu hides its x window header files and libraries?
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: ok, this post here seems to have a lot of information, take a look: http://mm.bbspals.org/linux/lost-var-lib-dpkg-on-debian/
<rysiek|pl> DarkCookie: i think you have to apt-get them
<M0E^lnx> guys, how do I make ubuntu play dvd?
<we2by> mhh, I need a better php editor than gedit
<M0E^lnx> edgy that is
<Ronre> Hi. I'm looking for some help on configuring spamassassin with amavis-new in dapper
<Jussi01> rysiek|pl: is lineak in the ubuntu repositaries?
<DarkCookie> isn't xwindow preinstalled on ubuntu, and if not where can i get it?
<rysiek|pl> Jussi01: easy to check - apt-cache seatch lineak - but yes, it is
<Jussi01> thanks!!
<rysiek|pl> DarkCookie: xserver is preinstalled, but the header files are not
<rysiek|pl> Jussi01: apt-cache search lineakd - that will give you the list off all lineak-related packages
<mrlinux> i need help installing my java rpm any help
<rysiek|pl> Jussi01: are you using GNOME or KDE, btw?
<cyberjunkie> ubuntu doesnt come with KDE? :<
<bXi> are there any decent audacity like programs available?
<cyberjunkie> or is there no option in the add/remove proggies list
<rysiek|pl> bXi: whatis audacity?
<bXi> audio editing
<dabaR_> I installed a program called mixxx, from universe, and when I run it, it tells me the audio device could not be opened. terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36850/. I tried killing esd, but no sound. Ideas?
<rysiek|pl> bXi: Rosegarden AFAIK
<rysiek|pl> but you have to check it
<rysiek|pl> bXi: google audacity linux, maybe? :)
<mrlinux> bash: rpm: command not found   help
<bXi> i'll try it
<bXi> rysiek|pl: there is audacity for linux
<bXi> but i dont like that
<rysiek|pl> mrlinux: ubuntu *is not* an rpm based distro!
<rysiek|pl> bXi: ah, I have no idea then
<bXi> mrlinux: if you need to handle an rpm file check out the program alien
<Jussi01> rysiek|pl:gnome :)
<dom> anyone know if I'll be able to get my laptop working to connect to a wireless network with WPA2 w/ pre-shared key?
<rysiek|pl> mrlinux: there is a GOOD way of installing java, search at wiki.ubuntu.com
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: that gives you some options.  I have to go now, but give those a try
<dom> the info on the ubuntu site is a bit sparse, I'm just curious if anyone here's had any experience with this kind of setup
<mnoir> in ubuntu, if rpm is the answer, the question may not make sense
<ArCHoNKoG> jrib, thanks for the help man
<Zaggynl> the latest VLC isn't in the dapper repository yet?
<dabaR_> sru > Zaggynl
<Catshrimp> I must be looking in all of the wrong places, but I can't seem to find jdk or netbeans in any of the repositories
<mrlinux> rysiek|pl, i cant find it
<dabaR_> Catshrimp: multiverse, if you have at least dapper
<Roey> HI
<GOOCHY> test
<dabaR_> Catshrimp: make sure you update the package list after enabling multiverse
<Roey> Is there a guide out there for installing Nessus 3.0 on Edgy Eft?
<usuario> hola
<Roey> hi usuario :)
<rysiek|pl> mrlinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28Java%29
<cyberjunkie> im using a ATI card.. by default its only letting me go upto 1024x768
<Roey> dzien dobry rysiek|pl
<Ronre> I tried to configure postfix+amavis-new+spamassassin+clam-av, clam-av result headers are inserted ok, but spamassassin is not doing his job, searched through the forums and some pages but no luck
<cyberjunkie> my monitor can do 1280x1024.. also.. 1152x864 is my preferred res :<
<Roey> rysiek|pl:  or actually by now dobry weiczor
<dabaR_> !fixres > cyberjunkie
<eloquence_> doesanybody know how to use the built in ieee80211 subsystem that comes with dapper?
<cyberjunkie> !fixres
<cyberjunkie> ;o
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ronre> hola usuario
<cyberjunkie> i thought the bot was supposed to reply!
<Catshrimp> dabaR_: yep, enabled the backports, but still no results upon "sudo aptitude update && aptitude search netbeans"
<dabaR_> Catshrimp: no, not enable backports, enable multiverse.
<dabaR_> !repos > Catshrimp
<Seyen> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Zaggynl> dabaR_, ..what?
<cyberjunkie> tnx dabaR_ :>
<cyberjunkie> will do
<dabaR_> Zaggynl: read your message from ubotu
<Catshrimp> dabaR_: Ah, i'll read up on the repositories I guess.  I thought the backports were 'multiverse' since they say multiverse
<Zaggynl> dabaR_, sorry I didn't get a query from ubotu
<cyberjunkie> kde doesnt come perinstalled with ubuntu?
<cyberjunkie> *pre
<mszzz> kde comes with kubuntu
<mnoir> cyberjunkie: that is what kubuntu is for
<cyberjunkie> ah :(
<DarkCookie> !X window System
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X window System - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eloquence_> doesanybody know how to use the built in ieee80211 subsystem that comes with dapper?
<dabaR_> Zaggynl: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Zaggynl> thanks
<cyberjunkie> okie.. but i hope there shouldnt be any probs installing kde for ubuntu
<eloquence_> ubuntu = gnome
<eloquence_> kubuntu = kde
<rysiek|pl> DarkCookie: man, what are you searching for?
<eloquence_> thats it
<eloquence_> why install kde for ubuntu when u can just install kubuntu?
<hjmills> eloquence_: if u want both or if u already have ubuntu with all ure stuff on and want to use kde without starting again
<Zaggynl> okay, so the latest VLC isn't thought of as stable yet
<cyberjunkie> dloading another 700MB ;\
<Robokop> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<mnoir> eloquence_: (just a theory) that would be a complete reinstall
<cyberjunkie> exactly hjmills
<cyberjunkie> that too ;P
<cyberjunkie> putting linux on after a long time :P 5ysr to be precise
<dabaR_> Zaggynl: you read that?
<eloquence_> well hjmills i know how u feel but it seems a lot of things in ubuntu and kubuntu cause u to reinstall
<avis> eloqence you can have gnome, xfce, kde, and more install through the ubuntu repositories
<eloquence_> i tried configging my wireless though it worked OOTB ...
<eloquence_> i wante to assign a real driver to it and it got screwed...
<eloquence_> now i am screwed and need to reinstall
<Zaggynl> dabaR_, I skimmed through it, I guess it goes through testing first
<avis> you can have it all :o
<vanberge> anybody know if i can migrate thunderbird settings from windows over to ubuntu?
<vanberge> im moving to linux completely, but want to keep my email
<avis> is your wireless card supported natively ?
<eloquence_> its a 3945
<eloquence_> it was working OOTB
<avis> venberge you should have checked an option in your current email client to leave messages on server
<eloquence_> but the ipw3945 driver needs ieee80211 subsystem installed
<dabaR_> Zaggynl: no, the point is that once an Ubuntu is released, no new package versions are put in it. If Ubuntu 6.06 releases wityh vlc 1.1, and later vlc 1.7 comes out it can only show up in the backports repository, not as a replacement to the 1.1 released with 6.06.
<chrisjw> I have the tahoma font in my fonts folder but amsn isn't recognising it, the other applications are
<vanberge> avis, im more thinking about 5 years worth of email that currently exist in my thunderbird
<chrisjw> anyone got any advice?
<eloquence_> ubuntu tells me ieee80211 1.1.11 is installed but when i try to install ipw3945 it asks for ieee80211
<Zaggynl> ahh okay
<dabaR_> vanberge: is there a export option in the menu?
<eloquence_> when i tried to install a new ieee80211... i got screwed... wiped away my original wireless connectivity and nobody seems to know how to fix it
<avis> oh i see that may or may not be a problem perhaps you can burn a certain format in nero and transfer the data though i'd look for #mozilla to ask about that
<M0E^lnx> hey all, I can't play DVD's
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<nothlit> vanberge, copy the profile in C:/Documents and Settings/user/Application Data/Mozilla/Thunderbird/Profiles
<avis> eloquence_, i dont know anything about those things
<eloquence_> every1 is telling me to rebuild my kernel with IT in it... how the hell is a newbie windows kiddie supposed to do that?
<nothlit> vanberge, you may have to edit a config file to point it to the right folder
<vanberge> nothlit, no kidding???  nice!
<DarkCookie> xboard requires the X Window System header files and libraries!
<DarkCookie> can anyone tell me to where to get these?
<dabaR_> !dvd > M0E^lnx
<M0E^lnx> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<avis> eloquence_, well you need linux headers, linux source, and go from there.. or try ndiswrapper i have heard good things about that.  you'll still need kernel sources
<ubox> hey all
<Ronre> Does someone there knows how to configure spamassassin for postfix?
<pucko-> hello. I need some help configuring my wireless network card. how do I check if ubuntu recognized my card and are there any console tools to configuring it for me?
<dabaR_> DarkCookie: maybe libx11-dev
<avis> eloquence_, you could also buy a cheap wireless b card that is sure to work as long as you are not transferring alot of things over your lan
<dabaR_> DarkCookie: maybe xserver-xorg-dev dunno
<ubox> !openswan | ubox
<ubotu> openswan: IPSEC utilities for Openswan. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.5+dfsg-0.2 (edgy), package size 1536 kB, installed size 5568 kB
<avis> just check hcls
<ubox> !kismet | ubox
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<dabaR_> DarkCookie: aptitude search x|grep dev
<DarkCookie> dabaR_: nope,libx11-dev didn't work.
<dabaR_> nothlit: what's the x dev package?
<talv> in kubuntu how can i turn remote desktop on??
<dabaR_> !wireless | pucko-
<ubotu> pucko-: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<talv> in kubuntu how can i turn remote desktop on??
<nothlit> dabaR_, xserver-xorg-dev
<dabaR_> DarkCookie: try that
<pucko-> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pucko-> oh, I see. thanks.
<avis> talv i think you are searching for something referred to as VNC which would require a server on ubuntu and open ports i would google VNC edgy ubuntu
<avis> also most people appreciate waiting 10 minutes between questions
<avis> though that might not be the only solution
<dabaR_> Ronre: maybe this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNewClamAVSpamAssassin
<nothlit> dabaR_, or sorry i think xorg-dev is better
<ganjaklaus> Hi my friends. I have the following problem with my radeon 9600 pro vivo: Got it connected with cinch to my tv and I don't get the display cloned anymore to it. It once worked fine - Whilst starting X, having the VGA connected with the cinch I got the display from login on tv. I have no clue why it suddenly stopped. Tried with my other box and it works fine. So I guess it is something driver / xorg.conf specific but i can't fi
<ganjaklaus> gure what it is. Any help is much appreciated
<talv> sorry i didnt realise, but basically in gnome u can just go to remote desktop and check it on or off
<nothlit> avis, no KDE has a built in vnc server
<avis> ok
<talv> its okay ive sorted it now
<avis> well that helps him out
<talv> cheers
<nothlit> talv, go to your system settings and choose remote desktop
<nothlit> talv, theres a tab to manage it al
<vanberge> nothlit, that worked awesomely!!!!  tyvm
<nothlit> vanberge, awesome :D
<Ronre> dabaR_: thanks I'm reading it right now
<avis> i can't believe the day is just beginning
<caffiendo> Is there an easy way to resize images?  I want to make thumbnails
<Arcad3> hi folks whats new in Ubuntu World?
<nothlit> caffiendo, just use gimp
<dabaR_> Arcad3: fridge.ubuntu.com planet.ubuntu.com
<Arcad3> :)
<nothlit> caffiendo, or you can use imagemagic for the command line
<avis> caffiendo, i tried that with gimp if you figure out how to crop then resize say 90x90 for ubuntuforums.org i'd love to know how
<Arcad3> what shall i use for JAva And Flash desing?
<Arcad3> what packages
<Arcad3> ?
<avis> though i dont know enough about gimp to get my ubuntuforums avator under 20k
<cryptid> i am having problem with XGL video playback
<caffiendo> nothlit: I'm using gimp, but new to it. Use to Photoshop..
<caffiendo> nothlit: I couldn't figure it out in gimp..
<ganjaklaus> cryptid: maybe your system / vga is too slow
<avis> there is an open source programming language i dont know much try apt-cache search flash
<nothlit> Arcad3, lol i'm not sure there is an opensource flash designer
<avis> first do an update though apt-get update
<avis> i believe there is one.
<Arcad3> Java?
<astroman> i anyone knows where i can find few command like WC, Diff, Uniq, Cut, Head, Tail that are program in awk ???
<avis> java is in the repos
<dabaR_> !!gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR_> !gnash
<avis> its sun-java4-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> caffiendo, what you need to know is that the file/menu system on the gimp window only does things like open documents, you need to use the file menu on the image window
<avis> apt-get install that
<avis> on dapper you also have to activate it
<avis> not on edgy
<Pie-rat1> Only 1 of my laptops 2 speakers works. How might I fix this?
<caffiendo> nothlit: Thanks, I'll check that out.
<avis> Pie-rat1, a laptop guru
<avis> local
<avis> craigslist
<avis> usenet
<dabaR_> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nothlit> !java
<eloquence_> what is the differece between regular ubuntu and ubuntu LTS?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wbpb_ubuntu> Como instalar Ubuntu pela rede ?
<avis> long time support
<avis> for businesses
<nothlit> eloquence_, ubuntu lts is supported for 3 years instead of 1 1/2 onthe desktop
<ganjaklaus> eloquence_ LTS means long term support
<nothlit> eloquence_, and lts supports the server for 5 years
<Pie-rat1> avis: where might i find a laptop guru?
<avis> wbpb_ubuntu, #ubuntu-es
<Arcad3> and that java in repos has an interface?
<astroman> i anyone knows where i can find few command like WC, Diff, Uniq, Cut, Head, Tail that are program in awk ???
<dabaR_> eloquence_: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<avis> usenet or craigslist and you might need to buy another speaker on ebay.
<eloquence_> i see itsays long Term Support
<eloquence_> but what does that mena?
<avis> sun-java5-bin installs the jre for me
<Eddie> i need download a copy of the 2.6.18.3 kernel source can i do this via apt-get?
<dabaR_> eloquence_: go read the link
<eloquence_> what is the functionality difference?
<nothlit> Arcad3, for programming java you might look at eclipse
<nothlit> eloquence_, ubuntu lts is supported for 3 years instead of 1 1/2 onthe desktop
<avis> eddie use synaptic
<nothlit> eloquence_, and lts supports the server for 5 years
<Eddie> ok i will give it a try
<Tomcat_> eloquence_: The functionality difference is that all apps are on a different version.
<ToHellWithGA> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<avis> eloquence_, it means the time that it will be supported with updates and support team and develop is a certain duration of time
<ToHellWithGA> does that mean it's out of sync?
<nothlit> avis, ubuntu is using 2.6.17
<Tomcat_> eloquence_: If you want new things and expect buggy apps, get regular Ubuntu (current is edgy 6.10), if you want absolute stability, get LTS.
<dabaR_> ToHellWithGA: #ubuntu+1
<avis> yes that is right i forgot i dont keep up i just stay updated.
<dabaR_> ToHellWithGA: if you are using feisty, if you got that there by mistake, remove the whole line
<ToHellWithGA> dabaR_: it's an apt-get question.  it's not a version specific thing
<nothlit> If you want stability, get LTS, if you want absolute stability, get debian stable
<Pie-rat1> jschall@jon-laptop:~$ lspci|grep -i audio
<Pie-rat1> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<ganjaklaus> Anybody on my TV issue?
<ToHellWithGA> it's happened before in dapper and edgy and usually resolved itself.  today i'd like to better understand why sometimes there are MD5Sum mismatches
<dabaR_> ToHellWithGA: did you ask there? They may know what the case is, since they all use that particular version...
<eloquence_> lol
<cryptid> ganjaklaus: no i have a nvidia 6600 256mb card with the drivers installed
<avis> ToHellWithGA, it means that its checking the file against some hash and its not giving you the correct hash in response for parity reasons ?  i can't explain
<Pie-rat1> avis: the speaker isn't the problem, the drivers are
<eloquence_> what do ya'll run? LTS or regular?
<avis> Pie-rat1, you didn't say that.  give ubuntuforums.org a try.
<ganjaklaus> cryptid: what kind of video problems do you have? you got to me more specific
<Tomcat_> eloquence_: Regular & ubuntu+1
<eloquence_> also, how come there arn't specific releases for dual core as their are for 64bt?
<ToHellWithGA> thanks avis.  i'll ask why in #ubuntu+1 for fun
<reverseblade> Does nosmp boot option affects the performance severely in general desktop usage cases ?
<nothlit> eloquence_, if you need to ask, I recommened you run LTS unless you have some hardware issue fixed in 6.10 (edgy)
<Tomcat_> eloquence_: Dual core works by default, amd64 is a different system.
<avis> eloquence_, any distro can do dual core with smp kernel
<MsgToThePpl> hi, i've a typhoon webcam (0c45:612c) is possible to make it work ?
<avis> one of them might happen to be distro specific
<cryptid> ganjaklaus: well the movies and DVD that are played lagg alot but he 3d cube fade in and out and all those eye candy works perfectly
<nothlit> eloquence_, most of the people giving help in the channel probably run 6.10 or even 6.10 and 7.04
<eloquence_> ok ...
<eloquence_> I think I will make th emove to edgy then
<Arcad3> i run 6.06
<eloquence_> i heard there was like so many issues with edgy and so much stuff not working OOTB
<Arcad3> is the most  stable and the best Ubuntu ever
<Tomcat_> eloquence_: I find edgy buggy, so be prepared. :)
<avis> works fine with me
<eloquence_> but i also heard ipw3945 works OOTB and a lot of hardware is supported now ...
<eloquence_> ?
<saxina> Currently using the LiveCD and installing Ubuntu Edgy! :)
<avis> eloquence as with anything your mileage may vary
<eloquence_> bah
<eloquence_> Dapper was bad enough for me
<eloquence_> with ieee80211 not working right
<Arcad3> eloquence r u RO?
<eloquence_> well at leas tthe socalled built in ieee80211 1.1.11
<Nei1> i am VERY new to ubuntu and linux in general, and i have no idea how to install an app. can someone please help?
<ganjaklaus> cryptid: oly dvd playback crappy or also different video sources?
<avis> not much difference in the install its pretty much a piece of cake using the alternate 6.10 cd
<eloquence_> there is an older one that is pre-installed the 1.0.6 but ipw3945 needs 1.1.0+
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm trying to help a friend install Ubuntu.
<eloquence_> it screwed me up so bad that now i have no wireless :-(
<Lattyware> Problem is, that the CD won't load.
<Lattyware> And he get's no screen output until he boots windows
<DarkCookie> anyone know a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<Arcad3> gftp
<Lattyware> so he can't see how to (and if he) get's into the bios.
<Lattyware> to change it to boot from CD
<saxina> gFTP is nice, indeed
<DarkCookie> k thx
<Lattyware> I find gFTP quite buggy actually.
<avis> latty is the light on the atapi device coming on trying to boot before it jumps to windows ?
<Lattyware> atapi?
<avis> yes dvd/cd-rom
<DarkCookie> i tried installing gftp and it says i need like glib 2.0 or something
<Lattyware> ah
<Lattyware> give me a second
<pike_> rather use nautilus than gftp and i hate nautilus..
<Arcad3> apt-get install gftp
<avis> aptitude is nice to use sometimes when your unsure because it will install recommended packages.. ie aptitude install <package>
<eloquence_> am i RO?
<Pie-rat1> the HD audio device in my laptop doesn't appear to be supported, how do i get drivers for it?
<Arcad3> ya ..r u?
<eloquence_> WTF is RO?
<Arcad3> Romania..
<eloquence_> Really Obtuse?
<avis> what chipset is your HD audio device ?
<eloquence_> hell no
<Arcad3> why hell
<eloquence_> ok heaven no
<avis> once you find out google will help you out with 3 words
<robertj> Question: Ekiga lists two devices for output. Intel & Default. Choosing Intel, the sound works fine from Ekiga but sounds in Tremulous wont play at the same time. Choosing Default I get sound from both but the sound from Ekiga is often badly distroted
<robertj> Any ideas on what I need to do?
<mrlinux> i need help finding a ubuntu driver for a Lexmark t522
<Lattyware> avis: Yes
<reverseblade> Question: Does nosmp boot option affects the performance severely in general desktop usage cases ?
<cyberjunkie> !grub
<avis> i'm sorry Lattyware ?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Arcad3> we do the most IT damage and fool others and take their money
<Lattyware> avis:
<Lattyware> <avis> latty is the light on the atapi device coming on trying to boot before it jumps to windows ?
<avis> ok
<Lattyware> sorry, was a while back, I had to ring him :P
<avis> then it might either be a bad burn or a bad md5 hash for that cd.
<Nei1> in need help installing Ultra VNC , i have downloaded the .exe but dont know what to do from there...
<Lattyware> Nope, I told him to check
<Lattyware> Plus it boots on another machine.
<caffiendo> avis: u interested in how it's done? it's real easy..
<mrlinux> i need help finding a ubuntu driver for a Lexmark t522  what extention should i look for
<avis> if your on windows you can download a really lame windows accelerator and download it with 4 simulateneous connections.  it'll be quickest that way.  though most people will tell you to check the md5 of the cd first because it doesn't seem to have burned right
<avis> caffiendo,  interested in how what is done ?
<nothlit> avis, theres download accelerators for linux too
<avis> oh yes
<buzzy> !gparted
<caffiendo> avis: yeah
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<avis> i have heard of prozilla
<eloquence_> Tomcat_; what's buggy bout EGY (in general)?
<avis> its very nice for console
<Lattyware> avis: So yeah, the CD definatly boots on another machine.
<caffiendo> avis: you said u needed it for ubunforums.org or something?
<avis> eek sounds like faulty atapi device i would see if nero diganostics say anything
<humbolt> does anybody know where VMWARE saves the bridged interface configs
<Lattyware> OK...
<buzzy> !rep
<Lattyware> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avis> no i need to know how to crop and resize and then get the kb under 20kb for an avatar for ubuntuforums.org
<buzzy> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ronre> got a: spamd: could not create INET socket in 127.0.0.1:783 Adress already in use...
<avis> caffiendo, i'm not artistically inclined and have always been intimidated by graphics manipulating programs though at one stage in life i could do such things with gimp.  dont know what happened.  except for filesize that never was an issue :)
<ganjaklaus> please help me with my tv problem. i'm really desperate with it.
<warlocky> where's the ifconfig file stored (the network configuration) ?
<lumaQQ> QUESTION ~  is there any software available to MAKE flash for websites in Ubuntu???
<buzzy> !source
<cyberjunkie> !fluxbox
<buzzy> !sources
<buzzy> !source-o-matic
<rambo3> lumaQQ, flex
<buzzy> !source o matic
<avis> lumaQQ, there has to be.  i've had flash developers do work for me in linux
<avis> and they didn't use wine
<lumaQQ> ok
<caffiendo> avis: On the image screen, goto the "image" menu on the top, drop down to "Scale Image" from there, just use the up and down arrows to adjust the size to the # pixels needed.  they stay proportionate
<lumaQQ> so fluxbox?  and Flex?
<psusi> flash is evil, don't use it
<avis> ok
<avis> i'm going to make a sticky note
<benja> #concepcion
<lumaQQ> And why is Flash evil? because you cant use it?
<buzzy> !version
<Ronre> ok nmap says spamassasin is running on the 783 port, but postfix says in mail.log: postfix/qmgr[20567] : warning: connect to transport spamassassin: Connection refused, do I forget to configure something?
<benja> joined #conce
<psusi> because it is proprietary and non accessibility friendly
<buzzy> how can i know my version of ubuntu?
<avis> caffiendo, what if the image needs to be cropped to exact proportions such as 90x90 also what if i can't get the filesize below 19k  ?
<psusi> I was reading the other day that some web sites are now being sued for abusing flash under the americans with disabilities act...
<psusi> maybe that will finally wake people up and get them to make their web sites bloody compatible
<lumaQQ> psusi   america ~ the worlds worst country ...~~
<avis> there is beta flash for edgy i believe its worked for me
<avis> americans with disabilities act ?
<avis> and flash ?
<lumaQQ> and as for people not being able to use flash ~~~   thats just dull... i think ill sue the american shopping malls for making the esculators move too fast!
<avis> making fun of people with disabilities using flash ?  :/  i dont see the connection
<caffiendo> Avis: you can set them to 90x90 there.  File size, when you save, adjust the quality from default 85% to something lower maybe 65%
<snype> anyone have a good tutorial for tweaking (x)ubuntu on a laptop
<cbx33> lumaQQ, it's a valid point though
<avis> ok
<psusi> try explaining to a blind person... or someone with a text only browser... or someone on an embeded device, or under linux why they can't use your web site because you built it all out of flash
<cbx33> and inded has been won before
<avis> thank you caffiendo
<lumaQQ> Avis ~~  Americans  some of them are so retarded its a wonde that they dont forget to brethe.
<backtick> hi all.. how do i set network interface parameters in /etc/network/interfaces? i wanna set media=1 for eth0
<cbx33> Sydney Olympics.....sued for not putting alt tags on the ir images
<lumaQQ> cbx~~  jesus  save me from your PCness...
<caffiendo> avis: sure
<lumaQQ> its making me sick  ~~ and on that  im off ~~~
<lumaQQ> see ya
<cbx33> my word
<avis> lumaQQ, you must live in a 3rd world country and this is not the place for such discussions
<psusi> there is a reason we have w3c standards... use them.
<cbx33> *bah* gone now....what's the point
<cbx33> there's another flash user and abuser ;)
<psusi> same retards that abuse flash are the ones that force text color to black assuming that my default background color scheme is white... so it doesn't work too well when I use a white on black color scheme
<avis> good point
* psusi tries to calm his rage
<mike-e> hey, for the file management tool in gnome (nautilus i think it is?) can you make it so it doesn't open a new window every time you open a directory?
<hjmills> mike-e: sure
<mike-e> orly?
<mike-e> where
<cbx33> psusi, heheh calm down my friend
<hjmills> mike-e: open preferences and find the browsere
<cbx33> I feel your pain ;)
<mike-e> ok cool
<mike-e> thanks
<hjmills> mike-e: browser window thing
<regeya> I used to know a feller named orly
<cbx33> a feller as in a lumberjack
<cbx33> or a fella ?
<cbx33> :p
<Nei1> can any one help me install ultra VNC ??
<regeya> feller, as in, 'you fellers ain't from around here'
<cbx33> that's you fellas
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> hehehe
<regeya> maybe to you.
<nothlit> What? it opens a new window by default?
<holotone> how do I create a new user from the shell?
<cbx33> *bah* I'm out for a while....see ya'll later ;)
<avis> they are only human too :)
<nothlit> Nei1, ultravnc isn't available for linux, look into tightvnc and x11vnc
<Ronre> buzzy: try uname -a
<buzzy> ronaldo,  ok
<buzzy> Ronre, ok
<Nei1> oh ok but what file format am i looking for? i know .exe will not work correct?
* psusi uses tightvnc to remote desktop to his server ala terminal services
<nothlit> !synaptic | Neil
<ubotu> Neil: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nothlit> !repos | Neil
<ubotu> Neil: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DarkCookie> ok im trying to install gftp, but it says that it cannot find glib, but i just installed it
<DarkCookie> what do  i do?
<arrenlex> nothlit: His name is Nei1, because he is l33t. Nei-one.
<Nei1> ok I will look there, thanks.
<avis> remove glib
<avis> enable backports and if you feel safe enable universe and multiverse
<avis> aptitude install gftp
<avis> i'd try that
<nothlit> arrenlex, i get lazy with tab completion, i get the name wrong
<DarkCookie> ok
<truz_`24> if someone reboots a box that was behaving very slowly, and it was because a process was pinned at 100%, is there a way to find out what that process was in any log?
<avis> DarkCookie, or look for some entry in your sources.list that is blocking a repo
<avis> yes
<avis> gnome system manager
<avis> or top in console
<arrenlex> truz_`24: That someone should probably just press alt+sysrq+k to kill the processes running under them so they don't have to reboot. =P
<avis> you can kill processes in top too
<avis> its nice
<nothlit> avis, he said in a log
<truz_`24> its remote
<arrenlex> avis: This is already after the reboot, I take it.
<avis> oh nevermind
<nothlit> htop > atop > top
<truz_`24> so after reboot there is no way?
<truz_`24> i wish there was a history showing :-)
<truz_`24> a top log :-)
<avis> top is not a service
<Thialfihar> What-ho, chappies!
<Nei1> (12:44:57 PM) arrenlex: nothlit: His name is Nei1, because he is l33t. Nei-one.
<truz_`24> well, i could create a cron that executes ps aux
<Nei1> if this was true i wouldnt be here.....lol
<truz_`24> but that'd be hard to analyze
<avis> it would be easy with command line though i'm not adept enough to do it myself
<holotone> Could somebody tell me how to create a new user via CLI and give them permission to a folder inside another user's home directory?
<Thialfihar> I just changed my xorg.conf to have two screens (both connected to the same graphic card) and that works now, got my usual Gnome/Beryl stuff here, but the second monitor is black. I can move the cursor in there to get the default little cross cursor, but no desktop stuff.
<Thialfihar> How do I fix that?
<buz> those edgy kernel updates of today, they wont boot
<buz> thank good i still had dappers kernel around
<nothlit> Neil, 'arrenlex, i get lazy with tab completion, i get the name wrong'
<crashzor> how to install ubuntu inside Chroot from a othere distro ?
<warlocky> where's the ifconfig file stored (the network configuration) ?
<arrenlex> nothlit: I think he's saying something to the effect of "if I was l33t, I wouldn't be on this channel".
* arrenlex is insulted. :(
<johns^> warlocky: /etc/network/interfaces
<Shizofren> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nei1>  ***arrenlex is insulted. :(. dont be insulted
<lumaQQ> I want to put some files into  /usr/share/icons  but it tells me i don have permission to do so....   how do i move things?
<Shizofren> why don't work?
<johns^> Thialfihar: nvidia card? I've got a working config here: http://docs.yavin4.nl/?content=dualhead
<crashzor> lumaQQ, sudo ?
<ianp> anyone use dual head on a thinkpad? :)
<ianp> intel driver
<lumaQQ> crashzoe  yeah  but i cant do that  when i logg in as sudo it says... sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<lumaQQ>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<warlocky> thanks johns^
<M0E^lnx> !dvd | M0E^lnx
<ubotu> M0E^lnx: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Thialfihar> Aye, johns^. I got TwinView working, but I don't fancy it. Now I set it up to really have two screens, but only the first gets a decent xsession.
<avis> though you could not log top since its display is static
<avis> full screen
<M0E^lnx> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages is a dead link
<linda777> I've installed Ubuntu, and only have one user account. However, when I go into the system-->manage users utility, it does not ask me for my password.
<jokoon> Hello : is there a known fix to enable keyboard shortcuts in VLC ? Some set in the preferences doesn't work ...
<johns^> Thialfihar:The second screen as an extention of the first?
<johns^> not 2 times the same?
<ubun> how come my sound is so low in ubuntu? i have the system sound max'd and amarok's sound max'd and my speakers volume control maxed, and it's at like 1/5th the volume it should be
<crashzor> lumaQQ, try sudo gedit the file you need to edit
<lumaQQ> ok
<Thialfihar> No, that'd be like in TwinView, right?
<pike_> ubun: open a terminal and type "alsamixer" adjust the volume there maybe
<crashzor> lumaQQ, WARING you can fuck up you're system this way
<arrenlex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crashzor> lumaQQ, so look out while using sudo ;)
<M0E^lnx> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lumaQQ> crashzor  i know  i just cant get into sudo mode.
<ubun> pike that worked! :) thanks
<crashzor> lumaQQ, sudo su ( and you're root )
<Thialfihar> Ohh, I think I found it. Apparently I must startx with an extra parameter to tell it there are two screens.
<crashzor> lumaQQ, you're admin right ? :P
<lumaQQ> ok
<lumaQQ> ight
* buz tries again: is there anyone who knows anything about the edgy kernel updates today?
<johns^> Thialfihar: the config on that webpage is ok for a cloned screen, or as an extention of the first
<johns^> depends on de xinerama option
<craigbass1976> Can someone help me get dansguardian running in dapper?
<Thialfihar> Uses TwinView, tho.
<linda777> According to the tutorial I'm going through, I should not have access to the user management utility without putting in my password.
<Thialfihar> Means it's only one screen, only one desktop, like.
<blackgecko> craigbass197: whats worng with your dans
<kane77> somebody tell me my system is not broken... (I uninstalled some things and installed them back again... I know its no reason to think my system is broken, but I can't help myself , I'm paranodi... :D))
<pike_> linda777: well it shouldnt let you create a new user or anything
<snype> !con kolivas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about con kolivas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johns^> Thialfihar: yeah, I used it that way
<snype> has anyone used con kolivas patches w/ ubuntu?
<linda777> But I can. I can do anything root could do.
<craigbass1976> I get something about clamav being outdated.  What in hell does dansguardian 9or any linux program for that matter) care whether or not antivirus is runnin?
<Thialfihar> Yo, I got that working as well. But I decided it is not very useful for my setup here. :/
<jokoon> Strange, I cycled my keyboard layout, and it reworked
<linda777> So either I am misunderstanding about the ubuntu defaults, or I've set something up wrong.
<jokoon> some little bug
<snype> Thialfihar you talking to me?
<Pie-rat1> mmm, its probably best if i install windows on my laptop, at least until linux support for it gets a little better. :( pity really, i love ubuntu, works great on all my desktop machines. ATI needs to die in a fire (but if they could make drivers for linux before they do, that'd be great)
* johns^ is drawing a blank concering Thialfihar's whishes
<blackgecko> craigbass197: well maybe you compilede with support for clamav
<mseney> what is the difference between using linux-image-generic and linux-686?
<Thialfihar> Coz one monitor is a pretty old one and the main one is very new... both together in TwinView look silly and also don't enhance working on them.
<Thialfihar> Thanks for the url, tho.
<johns^> it's all in dutch
<M0E_lnx> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<craigbass1976> I didn't compile anything, jsut apt-get installed it.  Maybe I should have installed squid too.
<kane77> if you run firefox from command line are you getting errors about libpangohack.so???
<Thialfihar> Oh, TwinView was also insisting to use my old analog one as the main one for the Gnome panels and such.
<Thialfihar> Very annoying.
<Pie-rat1> linda777: if you have entered your password for administrative tasks in the last couple minutes, you won't be prompted again
<linda777> I thought that might be it, but I completely rebooted, and it only asked me once, when I logged on to the machine.
<johns^> Thialfihar: that depends on the conifg
<blackgecko> anyone knows why when i try to compile zaptel it cannot find stdio.h ????
<Pie-rat1> linda777: that's very strange
<linda777> I think so, too. :)
<pike_> linda777: been messing with the suoders file?
<Thialfihar> Don't think it does. I worked through the entire NVidia reference for TwinView options.
<nder> hi I've installed a script for speedtouch330 but when I reboot and put the command: sudo pppd...it says command not found
<kane77> somebody please tell me my system is not broken..
<linda777> Not intentionally, but I have been futzing around with permissions and groups.
<Thialfihar> Also changed the order of monitors here and there. Always picked the CRT as main one.
<linda777> So it's entirely possible I hosed something.
<Thialfihar> But really moot point by now... I need two separate screens. TwinView won't do it for me.
<Black_Heart> Ik heb mijn prive uit staan als je iets te melden hebt dan gewoon in de room
<Black_Heart>  dus.. :/ \\ 32073 \\ Mood: =(
<cardanto1> anyone out there with experience setting up webcam in ubuntu?
<Black_Heart>  ff kijken hoeveel mensen er praten \\ 32074 \\ Mood: =(
<nder> hi I've installed a script for speedtouch330 but when I reboot and put the command: sudo pppd...it says command not found
<linda777> But here's what's odd -- in the CLI, when I try to do su type things, it does make me enter a pw.
<nder> any help?
<Black_Heart>  trow away you computer =) \\ 32075 \\ Mood: =(
<Black_Heart>  problem solved \\ 32076 \\ Mood: =(
<blackgecko> anyone knows why when i try to compile zaptel it cannot find stdio.h ????
<avis> if during the same session you have entered a sudo password it will allow you to go back to root without one
<Thialfihar> In which script is "startx" called?
<Thialfihar> I can't find it.
<avis> updatedb ; locate pppd
<linda777> Hmm. Well, that would explain it, I guess, except for the reboot.
* yoshig3 waves
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<ubox> i 'apt-get' ed perl-doc, i don't know whr is it?
<linda777> I rebooted and went straight to the user management and it let me right through.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cardanto1> hmm . . . i want to set up a webcam on my linux pc so i can monitor a new baby (4 days old) any thoughts (i would rather not go outside my firewall -- want good resolution)
<snype> !autokernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autokernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linda777> Meanwhile, it wants a password if I just try to update the apt depository. :)
<cardanto1> by a new baby -- i mean my new baby . . . :)
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host83-147-dynamic.55-82-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LadyNikon> retard.
<johns^> cardanto1: congrats :)
<LjL> LadyNikon: no need for insults... especially to people who have left
<m12> The CD I have is Dapper.  If I update, does that mean I now have Edgy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Black_Heart>  ubuntu sux get win xp \\ 32078 \\ Mood: =(
<cardanto1> thanks johns -- my computer might help me out here
<blackgecko> anyone knows why when i try to compile zaptel it cannot find stdio.h ????
<pike_> cardanto1: if you have webcam working you could just use vlc to stream it right?
<linda777> Where is the sudoers file?
<LjL> linda777: use "visudo" to edit it. why do you need to, anyway?
<ubox> i 'apt-get' ed perl-doc, i don't know whr is it?
<linda777> I want to just look at it.
<LjL> linda777: then visudo
<LjL> linda777: or you could just cat /etc/sudoers
<LjL> linda777: but anyway if you need to give users root access, don't edit sudoers - just add the user to the "admin" group
<cardanto1> pike_ -- what is vlc?
<rowdy_rac> hi all
<linda777> Now, this is a really stupid question -- but should I even be showing root as a user in my user management utility?
<Zaggynl> How is edgy vs dapper? is upgrading from dapper -> edgy a good idea?
<m12> The CD I have is Dapper.  If I update, does that mean I now have Edgy?
<rowdy_rac> how do i find my public ip from behind a router using shell script
<pike_> cardanto1: video lan client it has its own codecs and works on xp and linux etc. gui app
<rowdy_rac> or perl
<cardanto1> and i have a video streamer driver on my windows box  -- don't konw if my webcam will work in ubuntu
<linda777> It was my understanding that ubuntu doesn't have the root account enabled.
<cardanto1> pike -- install options?
<pike_> cardanto1: can play movies stream them or capture or stream captures.   you can apt-get it
<Zaggynl> linda777, it's enabled, but you have to set the password
<digilink> sudo passwd root will set it
<btmgKarl> Hi my friends. I have the following problem with my radeon 9600 pro vivo: Got it connected with cinch to my tv and I don't get the display cloned anymore to it. It once worked fine - Whilst starting X, having the VGA connected with the cinch I got the display from login on tv. I have no clue why it suddenly stopped. Tried with my other box and it works fine. So I guess it is something driver / xorg.conf specific but i can't figu
<btmgKarl> re what it is. Any help is much appreciated
<Zaggynl> yeah
<linda777> If I set a blank password will it go back to the "out of the box" configuration?
<linda777> Meaning, no one can log in as root, all root-level stuff done via sudo?
<cardanto1> pike_: sudo apt-get vlc ?
<pike_> cardanto1: yeah its in the universe repository as long as you have that enabled
<cardanto1> got it
<pike_> cardanto1: the video lan client website has alot of howtos. its all gui unless you want to use cli
<cardanto1> what about drivers for my webcam (it's actually a dv cam -- with a web feature)
<sedsmang> hey can anyone tell me why ubuntu 6.06 is not reading the actual freespace on my flash and sd card?
<hume> anyone can recommend me a tool to create forms etc for interacting with a mysql database (preferably html-based)
<cardanto1> cli?
<cardanto1> command line interface . . .?
<rowdy_rac> how do i find my public ip from behind a router using shell script or perl..any ideas
<`4aFkA`> useradd: unable to lock password file  help!!!
<pike_> cardanto1: i dont know alot about webcam drivers. once the cam is working though vlc should make streaming very easy
<wewt> rowdy_rac: 68.167.52.202 thats yours
<jokoon> Hello
<jokoon> Is there a way to clean the wallpaper list ?
<rowdy_rac> wewt: thanks...i am trying to get the ip address thru a script
<linda777> And now the user manager won't let me set the root password.
<rowdy_rac> i can use the browser to go to whatsmyip.org
<wewt> you can always use www.whatsmyip.com or www.ipchicken.com
<wewt> yeah
<`4aFkA`> useradd: unable to lock password file  help!!!
<rowdy_rac> but is there a way to do it thru a script
<wewt> through cmd prompt?
<rowdy_rac> yes
<mats> `4aFkA`: you ain't sudo, just user
<linda777> It let me set it, but only by hand, not by using "generate password."
<wewt> netstat
<wewt> netstat works lol
<fbc> is there any hotkey combination like CTRL-ALT-ESC in Windows, that would bring up a task manager in Ubuntu? To like lower priority on certain tasks?
<jokoon> Is there a way to clean the wallpaper list ?
<cyberjunkie> whee~ 1152x864~ ;p
<rowdy_rac> it doesnt seem to print my ip
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host83-147-dynamic.55-82-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by LjL
<fbc> jokoon:  Just emty the walpaper directory I guess...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<buzzy> hello
<fbc> buzzy:  hi
<MikeMcA> is there a page that lists scheduled port releases for ubuntu?  For example for security upgrades?  Dapper currently has php4:4.2 and I'd like to know if 4:4.4 is coming any time soon.  Thanks!
<emarts> hello world!
<cgrenier> does anyone know if the Nvidia driver kernel modules for the latest kernel are on any repository?
<jokoon> fbc the files are in a NTFS partition
<fbc> MikeMcA: if it existed which I think it does, it would be on wiki.ubuntu.com
<MikeMcA> fbc: thx
<fbc> is there any hotkey combination like CTRL-ALT-ESC in Windows, that would bring up a task manager in Ubuntu? To like lower priority on certain tasks?
<buzzy> guys please help me: i open gparted but it shows me /dev/hda1 witha "!" ==> it says that gparted can't read filesystem (it is windows 2000 filessyetm) how can i resize that partition? please answer me whatever you know!! :D
<cgrenier> Amaranth: do you know if anyone has the nvidia kernel modules for the latest kernel?
<cyberjunkie> during the install it asked me whether i'd like to mount other hdd partitions onto linux. i thought it would use them to install stuff on them :P so i disabled those..
<fbc> buzzy: does the installation not give you an option to resie durring instlalation?
<cyberjunkie> any way to get them auto-mounted?
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I get my spell checker to check spanish in OO
<pike_> buzzy: there is a gparted livecd you might try..
<Roey> OMG what's with these ridiculous names
<fbc> FlyingSquirrel32:  Just install the spanish dictionaries through synaptics..
<Roey> I can see it now, Ubuntu X:  Crunchy Calamari
<fbc> FlyingSquirrel32:  open synaptics, click search and type ES or spanish and click enter...
<Roey> what's an Eft (a bird?)
* pike_ hurries to patent crunch calamari
<pike_> er copywrite
<fbc> Roey: yeah Ubuntu X.. that would be great if they could make it look that good.
<FlyingSquirrel32> fbc: thanks
<fbc> FlyingSquirrel32: np
<fbc> is there any hotkey combination like CTRL-ALT-ESC in Windows, that would bring up a task manager in Ubuntu? To like lower priority on certain tasks?
<buzzy> pike_, isn't it the same?
<jokoon> erm
<jokoon> removed one by one
<inimesekene> now what's going on the ubuntu edgy cd doesn't send any picture to my monitor through DVI (using it right now on winXP)
<inimesekene> ?
<jokoon> wont do that again :/
<navaburo> Whats the ubuntu equivalent of rc.d?
<kane77> fbc, "ps -A" would write out processes... nice can lower the priority...
<inimesekene> even the "safe graphics mode" has this
<navaburo> for an install i am told to copy a file to /etc/rc.d/init.d/<program name>, what should i do instead?
<mnoir> navaburo: /etc/init.d/ and the /etc/rcX.d directories
<kane77> I have tons of errors when firefox starts (libpangohack.so)
<mnoir> the files go in init.d
<FlyingSquirrel32> fbc: MySpell is the key. Thanks.
<mnoir> links in the others
<kane77> I have tons of errors when firefox starts (libpangohack.so) is it seriou problem??
<navaburo> mnoir, so one that says to go into rc.d should go in rc1.d?
<ndar> hi when I try to connect appears: timeout waiting for pado packets; unable to complete ppoe discovery
<mnoir> no - the # in the name is the runlevel
<navaburo> but i need to put it somewhere right?
<navaburo> or just straight into the /etc/init.d/ directory?
<mnoir> it might help to know what you are installing and whether a package designed for bsd is going to fly right in linux
<mnoir> the start/stop script should go in init.d
<sonium> is there no oss kernel emulation in egdy?
<ndar> hi when I try to connect appears: timeout waiting for pado packets; unable to complete ppoe discovery
<mnoir> does it conform to standard start/stop/reload/etc logic?
<sonium> I'm missing a /dev/snd/dsp
<navaburo> mnoir: thanks, i didnt realize the update-rc.d magic!
<mnoir> ?
<benkong2> what command line can I use to install ubuntu in a partition and not have it wipeout my already grub-installed Suse?
<mnoir> oic - i never used it - just hand linked when necessary :)
<NapalmSMiles> i haveing  a problem with xgl,im trying to setup ddesktop
<FlyingSquirrel32> fbc: Ok, now I can't figure out how to apply this in OO
<mnoir> I been using sys-v style init so long, it seems like before electricity :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I tell OO to use a different dictionary once it's installed?
<NapalmSMiles> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<NapalmSMiles>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<ndar> hi when I try to connect appears: timeout waiting for pado packets; unable to complete ppoe discovery
<fbc> FlyingSquirrel32:  What's OO?
<M0E^lnx> anyone been able to install the libdvdcss ?
<NapalmSMiles> Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<NapalmSMiles>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<M0E^lnx> I keep getting a 403 erropr
<FlyingSquirrel32> fbc:Open Office
<mnoir> FlyingSquirrel32: go to #openoffice?
<NapalmSMiles> M0E^lnx:  !automatix
<fbc> FlyingSquirrel32:  ahh.. hold on.. I gotta do it for myself anyways...
<buz> anyone using linux-image-2.6.17-10_34 of today?
<[_] root> buz yeah
<buz> [_] root: my system wont boot with it
<M0E^lnx> NapalmSMiles what's automatix?
<FlyingSquirrel32> fbc: oh, got it.
<buz> hangs when trying to find root partition
<NapalmSMiles> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jokoon> I can't believe it. I have to reselect the wallpaper display style instead the thumbnail just won't show
<jokoon> It really needs a fix
<fbc> FlyingSquirrel32:  yup I got it too...
<jokoon> Ah now it shows
<jokoon> whatever
<fbc> FlyingSquirrel32:  When your correcting just pick the language from the box at the bottom...
<dredhammer> vlc 0.8.6 out yet for ubuntu?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Options>language settings> languages> and set default language and click the box on the bottom so it only does it for current doc
<FlyingSquirrel32> fbc: Thanks again
<fbc> FlyingSquirrel32:  NP.
<NapalmSMiles> automatix is awsome if itll work,it installs everything you need to play media and all kinds of cool toys
<fbc> is there any hotkey combination like CTRL-ALT-ESC in Windows, that would bring up a task manager in Ubuntu? To like lower priority on certain tasks?
<gnomefreak> buz: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste the one line that has either hda, sda or UUID
<gnomefreak> buz: it will be the one line of the new kernel
<NapalmSMiles> i haveing  a problem with xgl,im trying to setup 3ddesktop can anyone help?
<buz> mhh i'm confused
<fbc> I've help four people but no one has bother to help answer my question.
<fbc> is there any hotkey combination like CTRL-ALT-ESC in Windows, that would bring up a task manager in Ubuntu? To like lower priority on certain tasks?
<NapalmSMiles> theres a prob with my graphics card,im pretty sure has aceleration
<buz> all kernels have /dev/hda2 specified as root device which is correct
<buz> the only kernel that still works is 2.6.15 left over from dapper upghrade
<gnomefreak> buz: not always. change hda2 to sda2 save and try booting into the kernel
<buz> even with an ata disk?
<gnomefreak> buz: yes
<buz> this should be documented i guess
<buz> it will bite a LOT of people if the upgrade doesnt run smoothly for them either
<fbc> gnomefreak: Is there any hotkey combination like CTRL-ALT-ESC in Windows, that would bring up a task manager in Ubuntu? To like lower priority on certain tasks?
<buz> seems like a thoroughly vile thing to do for a security update
<gnomefreak> fbc: not sure what ctrl+alt+escape does in windows
<gnomefreak> buz: try it let me know if it works
<JordiGH> Does Ubuntu have an official philosophical position on freedom? Or are they just "meh, we'll be free only as long as it's practical"?
<buz> gnomefreak: lemme reboot
<fbc> gnomefreak:  brings up the task manager where you can end tasks, and change priority on tasks..
<buz> one way or another i'll come back ;)
<navaburo> control shift escape brings up taskmon
<NapalmSMiles> free and always will be i think
<gnomefreak> fbc: system>prefferences>sessions
<pike_> JordiGH: like debian but mellower :)
<JordiGH> NapalmSMiles: It's not completely free. It includes binary blobs in its kernel.
<ollekalle> question: how do I start my smbd every time my mashine boots?
<JordiGH> pike_: Right, is there an official position statement somewhere on the blobs found in Ubuntu?
<fbc> gnomefreak: kind like the SYSTEM MONITOR.
<NapalmSMiles> so none can help me set up 3d rendering?
<NapalmSMiles> noone*
<navaburo> NapalmSMiles: what video card?
<ianp> JordiGH: philosophies are for philosophers
<fbc> Sometimes a run a graphic app that ties up my entire CPU, and I need to find a way to close it after it stops responding...
<NapalmSMiles> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev                                                              01)
<ianp> I just want my OS to work...
<fbc> gnomefreak: Sometimes a run a graphic app that ties up my entire CPU, and I need to find a way to close it after it stops responding...
<JordiGH> ianp: Is that a no, then? Ubuntu doesn't have a position statement? I can't find one.
<gnomefreak> fbc: install htop or use ps auz or top in tereminel
<pike_> JordiGH: not sure maybe we should kidnap mark and force him to write one..
<fuoco> i would like to install a newer mesa version, i see debs available in feisty and/or debian - how can i manually backport them to my edgy system ?
<gnomefreak> ps aux*
<navaburo> NapalmSMiles: you shouln;t have all too much trouble with that card
<navaburo> its not an ATI ;)
<JordiGH> pike_: Thanks then.
<ianp> JordiGH: from ubuntu.com: "The Ubuntu community is built on the ideas enshrined in the Ubuntu Philosophy: that software should be available free of charge, that software tools should be usable by people in their local language and despite any disabilities, and that people should have the freedom to customise and alter their software in whatever way they see fit."
<NapalmSMiles> zorglu in kubuntu said it was a problem witht he x driver
<ianp> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/philosophy
<NapalmSMiles> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<NapalmSMiles>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<ollekalle> question: is samba-common "the" package for samba server?
<NapalmSMiles> Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<NapalmSMiles>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<cafuego_> ollekalle: no, that's just 'samba'.
<NapalmSMiles> Current serial number in output stream:  17
<NapalmSMiles> thats form glxinfo
<weswh-> is it possible to set up an ssh server off of the livecd? given you have to install it after you install the system, i imagine not. trying to figure out a way to access the hd in the machine from my laptop, without having to install the system first.
<navaburo> NapalmSMiles: i cant help you, i am clueless in that dept. Have you tried the manufacturer? sometimes they are helpful
<ollekalle> cafeugo_: thanks!
<NapalmSMiles> yes apt-get install ssh-server
<michiel_> Hello everybody
<kane77> how can I get my own pgp key?
<NapalmSMiles> lol ill try
<navaburo> hello michiel_
<cafuego_> weswh-: Just install ssh after booting the livecd
<weswh-> NapalmSMiles: when you do apt-get with the livecd, does it look for the install files off of cd? and install it to ram or something?
<cafuego_> weswh-: you'll just need to do it each time you boot that cd
<michiel_> I have a question which I hope you can answer. I just set up Ubuntu on an older computer and I'd like to primarily use text-mode programs.
<michiel_> So is there some way I can make it not boot GDM?
<robdeman> ok I have had this problem before... my post-commit under Linux does not do the svn update but when I run the ./post-commit by hand.. it works..
<michiel_> So that I can just log in using text mode only.
<NapalmSMiles> it also hits up the repos if you have an internet connection
<pike_> michiel_: sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove
<cafuego_> michiel_: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' will make gdm not start at bootup
<navaburo> michiel_: which version of ubuntu
<erUSUL> michiel_: install server version it just do that... (or install debian btw)
<NapalmSMiles> which you should have if you plan on running ssh
<navaburo> ok, that will work
<michiel_> Thanks. It's the latest version, by the way.
<weswh-> napalm - not really, local network
<navaburo> michiel_: also, take a look at Xubuntu, it's light-weight and made for older PCs
<navaburo> or the fluxbox window manager
<michiel_> Seems that it removed GDM from all system startup links.
<cafuego_> michiel_: yup
<michiel_> navaburo: I'll check them out. GNOME does run reasonably smoothly on the machine, it's a 400 MHz laptop with 192 MB RAM, but I love the speed at which the text-only mode operates on it. I mostly need it for text-mode applications, anyway.
<michiel_> Thanks for your help :)
<ubun> how come when i try to launch a python script from a menu that i added with 'alacarte' it doesnt work? it tried making the script executable and i put a #!/usr/bin/env python line in it, and i even tried running it with 'python /foo/bar/bla.py' and nothing launches it
<M0E^lnx> automatix doesn't work in edgy
<michiel_> Do you also know how to restart the computer from the terminal?
<navaburo> sudo halt
<ubun> shutdown -r now
<erUSUL> michiel_: shutdown
<jrib> ubun: what does the script do?
<navaburo> or sudo restart
<cafuego_> michiel_: 'sudo reboot' (or 'sudo halt' to shut it down)
<navaburo> or sudo poweroff
<buz> editing grub doesnt help my kernel boot either, still begin waiting for roo then freezes
<ubun> jrib it's a game writting in pygame. but it works fine when i run it manually from the shell
<kasper1990> Hey guys
<michiel_> Hmm, that's a lot of answers :P
<mike1980> Hi guys is there a app so I can control ubuntu server remotely with a control panel. Something like a web based control panel like a tripod web host account?
<navaburo> Which content managemtne system is most Ubuntu friendly? Joomla, Plone, Mombo, or some other?
<jrib> ubun: can I download it and try myself?
<cafuego_> michiel_: or control-alt-delete
<ubun> jrib yeah one sec lemme get the link
<weswh-> NapalmSMiles: it looks like the current versions just need apt-get install ssh, not ssh-server?
<Imrahil> navaburo: plone
<michiel_> Thanks for the help
<mwe> Aren't you allowed to modify GPL software and use it like you want as long as the derived work is GPL as well?
<navaburo> mike1980: you mean for a webserver>
<cafuego_> navaburo: Try and pick one that is you-friendly instead :-)
<mike1980> navaburo: yes
<kasper1990> Hey does anyone here know how to print out files to a PDF file?
<pike_> mike1980: you could xforward gnome-panel or something i guess
<dfcarney> mwe: you can do whatever you like to it.  If you want to redistribute it, you have to license it under the GPL (and provide the original source code + modificaitons)
<buz> gnomefreak: editing grub didnt help the least
<michiel_> Oh, there's one last thing that I'd like to know... now that I've got a text-only machine, is there some way to get rid of the fancy new usplash?
<navaburo> mike1980: thats what i am doing right now actualy... check out conetent management systems like joomla, or plone for the website
<DarkCookie> does anyone know anything about this error:
<DarkCookie> X Error of failed request:  GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest
<DarkCookie>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<DarkCookie>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (X_GLXVendorPrivate)
<DarkCookie>   Serial number of failed request:  179
<jrib> kasper1990: yes, with cups-pdf
<DarkCookie>   Current serial number in output stream:  182
<mike1980> pike_: ok thanks
<mwe> dfcarney: thanks. I thought so
<jrib> DarkCookie: do not paste here.
<fbc> is there any hotkey combination like CTRL-ALT-ESC in Windows, that would bring up a task manager in Ubuntu? To like lower priority on certain tasks?
<navaburo> mike1980: and try webadmin for administring the computer itself
<mike1980> navaburo: ok cool thabnks
<mike1980> navaburo: ok cool thanks
<NapalmSMiles> weswh-: not sure,i just had a freind logging in the other day and we used ssh-server,but i was runnning a  5.10 live
<navaburo> webadmin works REALY nice
<ubun> jrib: http://www.eecs.umich.edu/~pelzlpj/jools/
<fbc> navaburo: is there any hotkey combination like CTRL-ALT-ESC in Windows, that would bring up a task manager in Ubuntu? To like lower priority on certain tasks?
<dfcarney> mwe: in other words, there's nothing that says a company cannot use GPLed code as part of a proprietary, internal system.
<navaburo> on debian at least... ubuntu shoudnt care
<gnomefreak> buz: not sure than that was a big bug in edgy
<kasper1990> Dont you think that the possibilty to print as pdf instead of paper should be available by default?
<buz> gnomefreak: are you using that kernel?
<sladen> michiel_: remove 'splash' from the kernel command line at boot
<gnomefreak> buz: im not using edgy atm
<michiel_> Aha, so I'll edit grub for that
<mwe> dfcarney: but you need to distribute the full original source code along with the modified code?
<michiel_> Thanks
<buz> possibly we dont hear about it because people cant boot anymore ;)
<gnomefreak> buz: i will work on it tomorrow see if i cant reproduce it here. good place to start is to file a bug on that kernel
<buz> well if i could figure out how to file one on the package
<buz> the bugs link isnt active
<ollekalle> question: Is it possible to run mpg-movies using mplayer from console or do I need to run KDE or similar?
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<dfcarney> mwe: if someone asks for the source code, you have to provide it.  If it's a derivative work, then just your complete version is all that's required (AFAIK)
<dfcarney> mwe: see http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt
<pike_> ollekalle: i use console mplayer for all my formats. both in linux and xp
<drkm> when I have a move in a folder gnome does a type of screenshot as the icon.. when there is a lot of movies in a folder it doesn't do that.. is there anyway to enable it?
<nathalia> alguem que tc?
<jrib> pike_: I think he means without X, is that right ollekalle ?
<navaburo> ollekalle: look up using mplayer or others in a framebuffer virtual terminal
<jrib> !br | nathalia
<ubotu> nathalia: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<pike_> oh well yeah id be like mplayer -vo fbdev filename.mpg
<ollekalle> pike_/jrib: I just want to verify that my nvidia gfx card works (and my mpeg-2 tv encoder)
<pike_> ollekalle: mplayer -vo help for options
<nathalia> #ubuntu-pt
<kendra> what is this
<buz> gnomefreak: maybe its related to the broken update-initramfs at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/75649
<dfcarney> mwe: note: you have to clearly indicate which files you changed, however...  So, often, it's easier to just distribute a patch.
<sharperguy> can anyone with beryl and the snow pluging send me snowflake2.png?
<Catshrimp> It's my understanding that placing an & after a command keeps the command running.  Yet, when I specify "fbsetbg -f ~/.wallpapers/gnu_forest.jpg &" in .xsession, the command is run, the wallpapers displays for a split second, and then it dissappears again.
<mwe> dfcarney: yeah. the license text is heavy reading though. you probably need to talk to a lawyer if you have any doubts
<buz> it does seem to generate initramfs files though
<mwe> dfcarney: yeah
<nothlit> to play mplayer in the framebuffer, you should pass a higher console framebuffer resolution/color
<dfcarney> mwe: I find that the GPL is light reading, compared to some of the licenses that Microsoft thinks up.
<Amaranth> sharperguy: the snowflake2.png file installed to ~/.beryl/plugins/
<nathalia> #brasilia
<chable> anyone knows how to update firefox from 1.5 to 2.0
<dfcarney> mwe: there's a FAQ on gnu.org that should answer all of your questions.
<gnomefreak> buz: easiest way to find out is run update-initramfs -c -v -k `uname -r`
<jrib> Catshrimp: something is probably changing your background afterwards.  You don't need to keep fbsetbg running afaik
<Amaranth> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mwe> dfcarney: right compared to that it is, but still the interpretation of it. I'll have a look at it
<buz> i did a -u -k all
<buz> that built something
<chable> i have the 1.5
<chable> but i want to update it to 2.0
<jrib> chable: 2.0 is in edgy
<crowley1027> i'm installing ubuntu 2.6?  and it freezes when i install but when i do a CD check it boots up ubuntu.  There's an icon "install" on the desktop and when i get to step 2 (timezone) it freezes.
<crowley1027> i'm on it now.
<gnomefreak> buz: not the same bug
<Catshrimp> jrib: Hm, I'm not sure what would be changing the background back, but I'll check into it.  I'll be back in a few after I try a couple of things
<chable> i dont use edgy
<Amaranth> chable: ubotu just told you how
<ubun> jrib: when i run the python script by putting it's path for the 'command' in alacart nothng happens at all, no warnings or anything pops up. yet if i run the command/path from the terminal it launches fine
<buz> no it doesnt seem like it is
<crowley1027> only that prograam freezes, but its not really freezed.  its strange
<chable> i had some problems with it
<dfcarney> mwe: here it is -- http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html   Also, if you're interested, GPLv3 is in the works.
<chable> Amaranth thank you
<buz> that peculiar one i encountered in other context
<jrib> ubun: don't worry, I haven't forgotten :)
<serishema> i'm having trouble setting up transperant proxying with squid
<Amaranth> chable: want me to make him say it again?
<gnomefreak> buz: just file one and i will look for dup when i have the bug report
<mwe> dfcarney: yeah. thanks
<buz> ok
<chable> no i got it Amaranth
<serishema> i get an error page saying that direct requests are denied
<dfcarney> mwe: no problem
<ollekalle> nothlit: "pass a higher cosole"?
<lmosher> When I upgraded to edgy I lost (?) the wireless program that lets me specify which network I am on. I can specify my network manually, and still access my saved points... but there's no long a drop-down list of avaiable networks...
<chable> anyone of u managed to install the latest nvidia drivers ?
<serishema> but if i configure the proxy in the browser that works
<gnomefreak> buz: just give me bug number after you file it will al info you can give
<chable> from nvidia website
<Amaranth> serishema: You should probably know transparent proxying breaks internet and web standards and some web sites will fail to work
<Amaranth> chable: They won't help you on dapper
<ubun> jrib i think it thinks i'm trying to run a 'directory'
<chable> uhm
<serishema> amaranth: this is an error page from squid itself
<nothlit> ollekalle, yeah use a vga=xxx code in your grub configuration
<serishema> amaranth: something to do with acls i think
<chable> they destroyed my xserver on edgy
<Amaranth> chable: If you're trying to use beryl/compiz with nvidia on dapper you should just upgrade to edgy
<crowley1027> i'm installing ubuntu 2.6?  and it freezes when i install but when i do a CD check it boots up ubuntu.  There's an icon "install" on the desktop and when i get to step 2 (timezone) it freezes.  Its not frozen persay because i'm on ubuntu now and its fully functional except the window.  i click next and it just doesn't do anything.
<chable> no , it dont want them
<chable> but for a better resolution and so
<ollekalle> nothlit: alright...
<Amaranth> chable: If you don't want beryl or compiz you don't need the latest driver
<chable> i wpuld like 75 hz on 1280
<crowley1027> oh wait never mind...i didn't click next.
<Angryelf> what packages do I need to install in order to create NTFS  file systems?
<Amaranth> chable: Or does the one in dapper break X too?
<pike_> ollekalle: for some reason i had to use the hex value like vga=0x317
<chable> well
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | Angryelf
<ubotu> Angryelf: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<chable> i downloaded the latest nvidia drivers on dapper
<chable> and i got the same errors like in edgy
<nothlit> Angryelf, if you just wanted to create the filesystem, you can use gparted
<gnomefreak> Angryelf: to create one just use gparted
<serishema> !squid | serishema
<Amaranth> serishema: I've never set squid up before, sorry. Just mentioning you probably don't want transparent proxying
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 576 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<chable> and i had some problems with java , also
<Amaranth> chable: Don't Do That
<ollekalle> nothlit/pike: ehh... looking for /etc/grub.conf :/ where do I change such settings?
<lmosher> In Edgy how do I list the available wireless networks?
<Amaranth> !info nvidia-glx dapper | chable
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-1 (dapper), package size 3968 kB, installed size 12252 kB
<nothlit> !framebuffer | ollekalle
<ubotu> ollekalle: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<serishema> amaranth: never had any problem with microsoft ISA server which was a transperant proxy
<Turgon> Is it safe to run "sudo fsck" from a terminal window? There was an error (the word "fail" appeared in red) when I rebooted and an automatic check happened, but the system rebooted before I could read what was the failure about.
<Catshrimp> jrib: actually, I think I might know what's going on, but don't know how I would correct it.  I have /usr/bin/fluxbox executing last to start the window manager (which would probably be resetting the background).
<chable> well ?
<Amaranth> serishema: You got lucky
<pike_> ollekalle: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> Turgon: no use running fsck on a mounted file system, try man tune2fs
<chable> u know if i need to use some other mirrors in source.list ?
<buz> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/75655
<ollekalle> pike: thx
<gnomefreak> ty buz
<Turgon> oki, thx
<jrib> Catshrimp: use   session.screen0.rootCommand:    fbsetbg -l   in your ~/.fluxbox/init
<chable> those mirrors i use might be weak
<Amaranth> serishema: It has nothing to do with microsoft getting something right or linux getting something wrong it has to do with what websites you go to
<jrib> Catshrimp: -l just uses whatever was last
<comster> I've got a standard Dapper install on vmware, but i no longer want it to start the X login menu, just go straight to console, how can I do this?
<Catshrimp> jrib: ah, okay :)
<higi_> hi
<Amaranth> chable: it's in restricted which is enabled by default
<Catshrimp> jrib: thanks dude
<dxdemetriou> is there a problem on security repos on edgy? I have GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<serishema> amaranth: in this instance i just don't know how to set up the software properly
<buz> now pray i'm the only affected ;)
<jrib> ubun: I was trying to avoid installing it, did you just install the deb?
<fyrestrtr> comster: remove xdm from the startup scripts?
<norberto> de
<fyrestrtr> comster: check man update-rc.d
<chable> yes but its enabled deppending of my location
<cafuego_> comster:  'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' will make gdm not start at bootup
<buz> dxdemetriou: more likely a bad transfer with your file
<chable> so they put the ubuntu mirrors in my country
<comster> thanx
<ubun> jrib no just the source and i didnt run the setup.py just runnin the actual program script 'jools'
<chable> which lacks some skillz i guess
<ubun> which is an executable python script
<jrib> ubun: heh easy enough, ok
<Doow> Is there any way to make gnomes Clock to start the week on monday instead of sunday? I don't see it in the options.
<ubun> it runs if i type ./jools from it's pwd, but it doesnt work if i type it's full path on the terminal like '/foo/bar/jools'
<ubun> it says it's a directory :/
<Cool123> whoa
<Cool123> This is a huge #
<jrib> ubun: right, I was going to suggest, doing a cd into that directory and then executing jools
<fyrestrtr> ubun: you need to type sh /foo/bar/jools
<jrib> ubun: (in your launcher)
<ubun> fyrestrtr: still says it when i type sh first
<ubun> oh frmo the laucher, lemme try
<jrib> cd foobar; python jools   maybe
<lmosher> In Edgy how do I find/list any available wireless networks?
<ubun> yeah still doesnt work when i do 'sh' before the path. lemme try cd ;
<pike_> lmosher: example:  iwlist ath0 scan
<eMaX_> re
<ubun> Details: Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory)
<jrib> ubun: write a small shell script then
<pike_> lmosher: you can do graphically but im not familiar with gnome tools
<lmosher> pike_, Isn't there a GUI for that? I have all my locations saved from when I had Dapper, but in dapper I could pick the network from a list. Edgy I have to type the ESSID.
<eMaX_> anyone here knows whether and how I can switch off temporarily the boot splash screen in ubuntu in order to see the boot messages? In SuSE it is something like just hitting Esc. Is there a way to do that in Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> lmosher: just use NetworkManager :)
<sladen> ubun: writing a '/bin/cd' is really quite hard.  I did once write one though... perhaps that's not what you intended
<evolus> anyone knows hon can i install my wifi card belkin F5D7001 ?
<pike_> lmosher: heard good things about wifi-radar if you want to install
<fyrestrtr> eMaX_: edit the grub boot line and remove 'splash' and 'quiet' from it.
<chable> i want to install some gdm theme
<chable> but i get errors like invalid format
<DarK_MaN> uname -a whei i cand renam this
<DarK_MaN> !
<gnomefreak> chable: is it a .tar?
<Doow> eMaX_: I know there was an easy way in ubuntu 6.06 some F-button iirc, but seems they removed that in 6.10, or at least harder to access.
<chable> tar.gz
<chable> from gnome-look.org
<gnomefreak> chable: untar it than install the theme
<chable> didnt managed to install any
<jrib> ubun: sh -c "cd /home/jasonr/temp/jools-0.20/jools; python jools"      modify that approriately as your command
<lmosher> pike_, I'll check that out thanks!
<Doow> eMaX_: nm, fyrestrtr knwe =)
<chable> it must be .tar ?
<The_Machine> is there an easy way to join a windows domain (2000) in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> chable: untar it
<The_Machine> a util or something?
<chable> wait
<gnomefreak> chable: than try to install the files within
<chable> they wont work
<chable> i tried
<eMaX_> Doow what????
<gnomefreak> chable: maybe bad file
<Doow> eMaX_: nm
<eMaX_> what?
<chable> all of them ?
<chable> any theme i got wont work
<ollekalle> pike: I tried out with vga=ask and got a list of VESA-modes to choose from. Any suggestion on why I do not see any fancy VGA modes?
<gnomefreak> chable: i dont know your the one with it. give me the link you got the theme froma nd i will see what i can do with it
<eMaX_> doow what did you mean?
<gnu> hi, can I play counter strike source using cedega?
<chable> http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=28380&id=1
<Doow> eMaX_: I didn
<chable> check this
<ubun> jrib weird, im tryin to do that and alacarte keeps stripping out my final quotation mark at the end of the line
<ubun> and then it complains that i dont have matchin quotes :/
<Doow> eMaX_: I didn't know, but fyrestrstr answered your question
<chable> file format is invalid
<jrib> ubun: hmm, let me try with alacarte.  I was just adding a launcher to panel
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with GPG on security from repos. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36875/. How can I fix this please?
<gnomefreak> brb ill try it
<chable> ok
<gnomefreak> chable: that link doesnt work
<drkm> when I have a move in a folder gnome does a type of screenshot as the icon.. when there is a lot of movies in a folder it doesn't do that.. is there anyway to enable it?
<pike_> ollekalle: about the only way ive gotten fb to work is using the 0x317 hex or whaterver value
<chable> try this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28380
<gnomefreak> chable: ok brb gonna try this
<chable> ok
<eMaX_> fyrestrtr I don't want to disable the splash screen forever, I just want to occasionally see the messages
<gnomefreak> chable: what one did you download?
<jrib> ubun: seems to just work here
<chable> both
<ubun> no fair :P
<gnomefreak> theres 3 chable
<jrib> ubun: what version of alacarte?
<lmosher> fyrestrtr (or anyone) what is NetworkManager?
<chable> bot the 16:9
<chable> not*
<chable> the blue and the grey
<ubun> jrib: 0.8
<gnomefreak> chable: ok let me try this
<chable> ok
<jsilva> hi all, I have a question, how can I change the autoraising windows in gnome? I prefer the xfce style but using gnome
<Psykovsky> brainsik: Just letting you know that everything works now. Tested today in my work, connects and puts everything to MySQL fluently.
<jrib> ubun: hmm I have 0.10.1.  Are you in dapper?
<brainsik> Psykovsky: yay! congrats!
<ubun> jrib:  after tryin a few times it finally let me have my quotes but then i went to run it and its back to doing absolutely nothing when i launch the game from the menu heh
<ubun> jrib yes dapper
<Ampyx> sup
<ubun> jrib i guess i can make a shell script
<gnu> I've started using ubuntu. Need to install anything important?
<ubun> which hopefully will work
<ubun> gnu depends, do you want multimedia? :)
<pike_> gnu: see wiki.ubuntu.com and search for the codecs you want mp3 etc
<jrib> ubun: take a look at the .desktop file it created.  ~/.local/share/applications/whatever_you_named_it.desktop
<gnu> I have, I was talking about drivers, etc
<gnomefreak> buz: you need to install each icon seperate or use system>admin>login screen to use the gdm
<ubun> gnu maybe your video card's stuff
<gnu> geforce
<jrib> ubun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36876/ is mine
<gnu> how can I install drivers?
<gnomefreak> !nvidia | gnu
<ubotu> gnu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<serishema> omg i'm so dumb.. the reason for my problem is obvious
<ubun> jrib hmm
<chable> ubotu is very smart :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is very smart :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chable> i like him
<chable> lol u dont :)
<chable> ure modest too
<pike_> well hes no dpkg
<jrib> ubun: make sure your   sh ...   command works in a terminal
<ubun> jrib looks the same as mine
<ianp> anyone use deskbar?
<ubun> sh works in a terminal
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out what process is still using /dev/hdc? When I try to tell the kernel to re-read the partitom table but I get "BLKRRPART: Device or resource busy".
<ubun> launches sh-3.1
<ubun> maybe somethings wrong with x and i need to restart
<El_Che> vlt: lsof |grep /dev/hdc
<jrib> ubun: I mean whatever you have in the Exec line
<ubun> jrib ah, no it doesnt work, says the old stuff of 'jools is a directory, can't continue'
<jrib> ubun: paste your command here
<mseney> can someone explain the ubuntu linux kernels to me, i used to be able to have a couple different ones listed in grub and can't seem to do that anymore
<ubun> even though it's not a directory, it's a python script even 'file' says so
<gnomefreak> brb got another 200 emails to go through today
<ubun> sh -c "cd /home/mark/python/jools-0.20 ; python jools'
<Stormx2> xD
<Stormx2> gnomefreak, what they emailing you aboot?
<Byan> how do I install the man files for the standard C functions?
<jrib> ubun: change it to:   sh -c "cd /home/mark/python/jools-0.20/jools; python jools'
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: work and ubuntu stuff
<jrib> ubun: remember it's jools-0.20/jools/jools where the file is located
<ubun> doh
<jrib> ubun: also, you need to use the same kind of quotes, either both single or both double
<jrib> Byan: manpages-dev
<ubun> jrib it works now :) my bad thanks for all that
<jrib> ubun: np
<jokoon> Is the last version of flashplayer 7 or 8 ?
<jrib> jokoon: 9
<jrib> beta
<Byan> jrib: thinks
<drkm> when I have a move in a folder gnome does a type of screenshot as the icon.. when there is a lot of movies in a folder it doesn't do that.. is there anyway to enable it?
<Arwen> gnome-nettool says I have a service on port 2208 - is that normal? what service?
<jokoon> yes but stable
<jrib> jokoon: 7
<jokoon> no 8 ?
<jrib> jokoon: nope
<jokoon> ...
* jrib applauds adobe
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with GPG on security from repos. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36875/. Can I fix this?
<jokoon> youtube and google videos play, but the sound always faster than the video
<Arwen> anyone know why ubuntu's listening on port 2208?
<jrib> jokoon: try the beta
<jokoon> faster or slower
<jokoon> ok
<jrib> ubun: tell jokoon about flash9
<TheVault> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time and I really need some help
<ubun> jrib ok, but i dont know much about flash9 ;0
<TheVault> About updating & installing
<jrib> TheVault: you're in the right place, just ask your questions
<TheVault> Alright, when I update, it gives me download errors
<jrib> ubotu: tell jokoon about flash9
<jrib> sorry :)
<ubun> hehe
<TheVault> I don't know why either
<jrib> TheVault: how are you updating?
<The_Machine> is there an easy way to join a windows domain (2000) in ubuntu?  some util or something?
<TheVault> The icon at the upper right, looks orange with a star it looks like
<Shadowpillar_> ubotu: tell Shadowpillar_  about flash9
<dxdemetriou> What means this: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 ?
<NoonInSF> Hey all, I'm having problems getting my powerpc running ubuntu to "hibernate" or "suspend"
<jrib> TheVault: ok, is that program open now?   (not the icon, the actual program)
<NoonInSF> any suggestions or known problems?
<TheVault> lemme open it
<TheVault> Now its opened
<jrib> TheVault: I was going to tell you to close it, if it was
<jrib> hehe
<TheVault> Well it was, now its opened
<TheVault> Can we talk private
<TheVault> so its easier to read :P
<jrib> TheVault: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<TheVault> alright, 1 moment while I find that
<kip\\sleep> hi i need some help
<ubun> jrib there most definitly is a quirk with alacarte 0.8 where it wont let me save that last quotation mark unless i click on 'run in terminal' first, then i can uncheck it and it keeps it saved, very strange
<jokoon> Kinda complicated, I'll try the beta available on the adobe site
<MinceR> hi
<jrib> TheVault: easy way, just type:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<MinceR> i'm starting to suspect that flash 9 makes opera unstable
<TheVault> oh :P
<ubun> jrib im tryin it for other programs and it's making me do that too
<jrib> ubun: yeah, seems to have been fixed though
<MinceR> any thoughts/experiences on the matter?
<Amaranth> ubun: Oh, jeez, 0.8 is horrible
<craigp84> all, whats the best way to proxy requests from 12 dapper boxes for APT downloads? I've been using a funky config with squid to make this work, are there any better ways?
<kip\\sleep> im trying to run ubuntu on virtal pc
<ubun> can i upgrade alacarte to something higher in dapper without turning on backports or whatever
<corrideat> Hi {w00t}
<kip\\sleep> hi i need some help
<kip\\sleep> im trying to run ubuntu on virtal pc
<kip\\sleep> the install run fine
<{w00t}> hey corrideat
<kip\\sleep> until the desktop loads
<unimatrix9> hi there
<Amaranth> ubun: You can't upgrade alacarte without upgrading to edgy, it requires a newer GNOME
<kip\\sleep> i see a garbaled screed
<unimatrix9> is there an way to let vlc open /dev/hdb standard instead of dvd://?
<kip\\sleep> !question im trying to use ubuntu in a virtual pc but the screen is messed up
<{w00t}> did you clean the screen?
<{w00t}> try spraying WIndex
<{w00t}> it works
<nolimitsoya> never apply windowcleaner toa monitor
<kip\\sleep> no
<kip\\sleep> its the resolution
<kip\\sleep> of ubuntu i think beacuse its black and strange colors
<avis> i'm going to be inhaling gas from the gas tank of my lawn mower i'll be back in a flash
<redDEADresolve> anyone get their xbox360 controller working in edgy?
<mrlinux> i need help finding a ubuntu driver for a Lexmark t522
<diskus> there's no such thing as ubuntu driver :P
<NoonInSF> anyone help with with hibernate and sleep not working?
<ollekalle> q: what is "the" package to install X?
<pike_> mrlinux: www.linuxprinting.org
<neruatix> ollekalle: xserver-xorg
<mrlinux> i need help finding a driver for a Lexmark t522  that will work for ubuntu
<mrlinux> pike_, i cant find it on there
<neruatix> mrlinux: if you can return your printer and buy a hp or epson that might be a good idea
<mrlinux> i cant
<pike_> mrlinux: looks like youll just be using generic postscript driver
<unimatrix9> mrlinux try an driver thats as close to your printer as possible and give it a try
<veediot> redDEADresolve: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164040&highlight=xbox+360+kernel+module
<jdong> anyone experiencing broken 3D video drivers after today's kernel update?
<mrlinux> Pike_,which one should i use
<unimatrix9> so add printer and see what models there are..
<jdong> I'm trying to get to the bottom of this one
<gnomefreak> lol jdong ;)
<mseney> is it possible to run a 686 kernel and not this generic one?
<gnomefreak> jdong: you mean the 2.6.17-10.34 kernel?
<jdong> gnomefreak: aye
<jdong> gnomefreak: getting random reports here and there of nvidia failing
<pike_> mrlinux: cant get to a cups screen but you should choose i think manufacurer generic then the plain normal recommended postscript
<gnomefreak> mseney: no genreic == 686
<jdong> mseney: no more generic
<jdong> mseney: no more 686 I mean
<jdong> mseney: generic replaces 686
<mseney> im so confused on that
<jamesbrose> whats the thing in vi to save but carry on working?
<gnomefreak> jdong: i havent run into it yet but if i see one ill let you know. most likely l-r-m is gonna be the issue (unless ofcourse theres an easier answer without knowing the issue) ;)
<mseney> like right now i have linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-686 installed
<jdong> gnomefreak: found one person who can accurately reproduce it
<jdong> gnomefreak: investigating it
<gnomefreak> oh good
<MinceR> jamesbrose: :w
<veediot> jamesbrose: esc : w
<mseney> jdong, why is there a linux-headers-686 ?
<gnomefreak> jdong: let me know what you find. i have a pc ill be throwing edgy and nvidia on
<jdong> mseney: it's an alias to generic
<gnomefreak> mseney: you have that left over from an upgrade
<jdong> mseney: all -686 in Edgy just points to generic
<jdong> mseney: it's so that a smooth upgrade transition would result
* {w00t} is away (Back To Real Life)
<MystaMax> Hello, how do i find out a users UID and GUID via the CLI???
<unimatrix9> i have edgy and nvidia gforce
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mseney> i never had anything 686 selected before so do i just remove them now?
<lupine_85> cat /etc/passwd ?:) fields 2 & 3 respectively
<gnomefreak> mseney: yes you can
<MinceR> bytez
<mseney> gnomefreak, k thanks
<serishema> squid doesn't seem to actually be caching. It's working but every entry in the access.log is TCP_MISS (checked with grep and diff)
<andriijas> where do i search ubuntu packages online?
<andriijas> packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> andresmujica: yes
<andresmujica> winwwwwclear
<andresmujica> upss sorry
<|markie|> is there a tool to adjust the resolution of your screen. i mean the refresh rate..... I think i must adjust my monitor, cant find that tool to do so
<psusi> serishema: are the pages you are accessing non cachable?
<Stormx2> |markie|: GNOME has one. System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Stormx2> It includes a refresh rate dropdown list
<kip\\sleep>  my screen is filled with vertical line
* Imrahil looks around
<pike_> !fixres | |markie|
<ubotu> |markie|: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Stormx2> pike_: (s)he might not need to do that.
<pike_> maybe but might only display a single refresh option
* pike_ goes to play a game of tremulous
<Shiner421> Hello
<serishema> hello :-)
<ubun> how can i make it so i can hit ctrl+insert to paste into gvim? right now it only lets me do it from edit->paste menu
<Shiner421> I am SO new to ubuntu and linux hehe
<dr_strangelove> i've got a nice 10" notebook here ... pentium 2 (celeron) 400 MHz, 64 MB RAM, 6 GB HD, .... I guess ubuntu is not the way to go. Any recommodations?
<dxdemetriou> even from the live cd of edgy gives me error for gpg for edgy-security. no one have the same problem?
<Shiner421> anyone know how I can get .wmv files to play in ubuntu?
<ubun> Shiner421:  install the w32codecs and use mplayer
<Shiner421> what if the link I click in a web page doesnt deafult to mplayer and doesnt let you choose what program to use to open the file?
<DShepherd> dxdemetriou, I have been getting that too.. i dont know why though
<Shiner421> and I am not sure how to install the w32codecs
<Shiner421> I am REALLY new to linux hehe
<ubun> Shiner421: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<ubun> tells you how, very easy
<Shiner421> ill read that now
<Shiner421> thanks
<ollekalle> q: when I run startx I get the error "No valid FontPath can be found." Any ideas?
<ubun> Shiner421:  live on that page until you get all your multimedia working :)
<ubun> installing everything at the top where it says 'how to get things working in a hurry' should cover you. without having to resort to using any dangerous scripts like automatix
<dxdemetriou> DShepherd, I asked to know if it is a problem with my provider. If it is the same to you too, so it is for the time. I'll try later to see
<DShepherd> dxdemetriou, i hope so
<dudley> inittab should be in /etc/inittab yes?
<Shiner421> I got an error 404 not found
<vnese> !apg
<ubotu> apg: Automated Password Generator - Standalone version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-4 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 204 kB
<vnese> !poker lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poker lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vnese> !poker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shiner421> anywhere else I can go to get the w32codecs?
<dxdemetriou> DShepherd, your connection is the same as before? I had an upgrade for my dsl provider and I tried my first upgrade from then
<Shiner421> anyone know where else I can get the w32 codecs for playing wmv files?
<jhaig> I tried setting the proxy manually in "Network Proxy Preferences" but it didn't have any effect in Firefox (ie, I still had to set the proxy settings in Firefox).  What do these settings affect.
<adaptr> Shiner421: getautomatix
<trappist> Shiner421: mplayer's website, if you can't use apt
<DShepherd> dxdemetriou, i am not sure.. i would presume it is the same..
<sholden> I installed Edgy, and I cannot see all of my supported screen resolutions.  I tried to manually add them in xorg.conf, but I havent had any success.  Does anyone know how to correct this problem?
<sholden> I have an ATI x300 card and I am trying to use AIGLX
<narvik86> Shiner421: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<Shiner421> odd got a time stamp too far in the future error
<LuisMendes> is nvidia best for linux?
<Shiner421> ok compiling something from source is beyond me at the moment
<Shiner421> way beyond me
<PriceChild> Is there anyone here who's 3D drivers have been broken by today's kernel -security updates?
<Shiner421> I still cant really figure out the whole repositories thing and installing software
<MystaMax> Hello, how do i find out a users UID and GUID via the CLI???
<snowshoefox> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pike_> MystaMax: cat /etc/passwd
<trappist> MystaMax: getent passwd <username>
<MystaMax> q
<trappist> MystaMax: or, id username
<Zakir> MystaMax: cat etc/group, cat /etc/passwd
<narvik86> Shiner421: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html section "Binary codec package"
<Shiner421> anyone know if there is a 3d desktop package for ubuntu?
<Zakir> Shiner 421: what do you mean 3d desktop package? Have you seen beryl?
<mats> "apt-cache search 3d desktop" :p
<Shiner421> no have not seen beryl
<Shiner421> but I did try out mandriva linux before going to ubuntu
<MystaMax> pike_, trappist, Zakir thanks for response. I'm not sure I know how to read this. it says webdevtest:x:1000:1000:webdevtest.
<kitche> Zakir: 3d desktop is a piece of software
<Shiner421> ok I got mplayer, now it wont let me install it
<Zakir> kitch, thanks... I thought that he was looking for a more 3-d looking windows manager
<trappist> MystaMax: first number is the uid, second is the gid.  `id` is easier to grok.
<Shiner421> says I have no application to handle that kind of program
<MystaMax> trappist, perfect thanks!
<avis> you mean the ray of light ?
<kitche> Zakir: from what I have seen 3d desktop just makes screenshots and lets you spin them around and such haven't used it myself really
<MystaMax> ID <username> is alot easier
<Shiner421> yea that link u gave me for mplayer worked, however, it requires me to compile it from source and that I cannot yet do
<avis> God lord my child is calling another man dad.
<nothlit> Shiner421, yes the 3ddesktop package is in ubuntu
<Shiner421> cool how do I get to it?
<narvik86> Shiner421: you can download codecs for mplayer's page, codecs are binary so you just have to copy them into right place, no need to compile anything
<Shiner421> hmm ok im lost
<Shiner421> oh wait
<Shiner421> I think I got ya
<Shiner421> now the problem is I have no idea where the right place is
<narvik86>  The default directory is /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<Shiner421> ok that directory does not exist on my system
<see-g__> Shiner421: there's a README file in the codec package telling you where to put the codecs
<narvik86> Shiner421: /usr/lib/codecs in ubuntu should work
<see-g__> just do a mkdir /usr/lib/codec [am I right?] 
<Shiner421> that directory also does not exist
<narvik86>  /usr/lib/codecs <- exist on mine machine, so create it
<see-g__> I'm not sure about the codec directory anyways so don't put them into /usr/lib/codec unless the README says so
<Shiner421> ok this is not going well :(
<Shiner421> no readme in the archive
<kane77> how do I turn on the spell checking in open office??
<see-g__> wait a mom, I'll have a look
<Shiner421> matter of fact I extracted all files to desktop just so I could find them and there were no files in it
<narvik86> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README <- readme
<see-g__> or use that one ;)
<Shiner421> ok it worked this time, but how do I now move all those files over to the right directory, the file manager I am using (no idea which one) doesnt seem to have a copy option
<ph8> anyone ever got a laptop's built in SD card reader working in ubuntu?
<see-g__> it might be easier to open your shell, cd into the codec-directory and copy them over...
<see-g__> (if you understand what I'm saying, that is ;))
<avis> i'll be wired.
<Drizzt321> anyone using an expresscard in here? with the pciehp pci express hotplug module? I need help
<Shiner421> ok something is really messed up with my system, I cant get ANYTHING to work now
<Shiner421> I keep getting a timestamp too far in the future error
<Shiner421> I think I have to reinstall ubuntu
<RancidLM> hey all.. i would like to use beryl but im having problems with it working with gnome. when beryl+gnome starts up all my theme data for gnome goes back to the basics.. it dissregards my icon set and controls. can some one please help me i think it has to do with the session that ubuntu starts gnome with?
<Shiner421> man that sucks, I spent 4 hours last night figuring out how to get my video drivers installed
<see-g__> shiner: rebooting fixed that for me...
<serishema> shiner421: this is caused by the time and date being incorrect when you first installed it, setting the wrong timezone can cause this problem too
<Shiner421> oh, I just reset and installed NTP
<Shiner421> well, I have to go to work anyways, wish I could stay and learn
<Shiner421> thanks a ton for the help folks, I will be back :p
<mrlinux> why does Flash crash on my client machine but works fine for the server Firefox
<Zaggynl> Is there a working script for showing amarok songs in gaim? I tried AmarokGaim, but it ain't doing anything
<scorp123> Hello all ...
<Zaggynl> hi
<scorp123> Am I right to assume that I can ask some stupid questions about Ubuntu here?  :-)
<_SKiTZO> hm. i have a very anoying problem with ndiswrapper
<Zakir> scorp123: ask your question.
<_SKiTZO> for some reason it wants to use the 64bit version
<_SKiTZO> of my driver
<_SKiTZO> the driver contains 9x,nt and ntamd64
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | scorp123
<lucasvo> hi
<ubotu> scorp123: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scorp123> OK -- has anyone had their PS/2 keyboard freeze after system startup? Symptoms: The PS/2 keyboard will not react at all, it takes 2-3 reboots until it reacts ....  Anyone had this too?
<lucasvo> anybody uses a bluetooth headset for VoIP? Can someone recoommend me a model?
<_SKiTZO> im not asking to ask a quesrtion.. im actually formulating a question here..
<_SKiTZO> it just takes some time :)
<_SKiTZO> how can i mage ndiswrapper use the NT version of my driver?
<_SKiTZO> mage=make
<Red-Sox[away] > No sound in flash, is this common?
<_SKiTZO> instead of the NTamd64
<Red-Sox[away] > 'seems kinda important...
<Music_Shuffle> scorp123, sometimes, but only if I like...have it running, pull the keyboard out, and then try to plug it back in. And only with certain keyboards.
<Red-Sox[away] > It works in Konq, but it's waaay behind
<Zakir> scorp123: have you tried another keyboard? Soudns to me like a hardware problem...
<pike_> lucasvo: dont know how it works in ubuntu but ive heard good things about Plantronics Voyager 510
<Red-Sox[away] > and sound doesn't work at ALL in FF
<scorp123> @red sox: Nope, usually you should have sound in Flash ... maybe your mixer settings are wrong?
<scorp123> @Zakir: Only happens with Ubuntu 6.10 ... No problems with other Linux distros or Windows ...
<Red-Sox[away] > scorp123: No, I can listen to AmaroK
<Zakir> red-sox.... this was a known bug... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760
<Red-Sox[away] > Zakir: aight thanks
<lucasvo> pike_: thanks, I take a look at it
<Zakir> "After weeks of searching for a solution, this has finally got sound in flash working for me.
<Zakir> # Flash also looks for /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Zakir> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Zakir> # Flash expects /tmp/.esd/socket to exist.
<Zakir> sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.esd/
<Zakir> sudo touch /tmp/.esd/socket"
<ubun> im trying to run a nautilus script but i dont see a way to access it. i dont have a 'file->scripts' and when i right click on a file in nautilus theres no 'scripts' section like it said there would be on my tutorial. any ideas?
<kitche> !paste|Zakir
<ubotu> Zakir: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zakir> thanks uboto... I hadn't meant to post all of that!
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows howto get the AmarokGaim plugin working?
<Zaggynl> I keep getting this error: 'Introspect error: The name net.sf.gaim.GaimService was not provided by any .service files'
<njero> hi all, I want to switch which user is the main sudo user on my computer... how do I grant rights to one user and take away rights from another?
<jrib> njero: add one to the admin group and remove the first one from the admin group, in that order
<MrBrown> if I have a bash scripting question, can I post it here?
<jrib> MrBrown: yes, but you may have better luck in #bash
<MrBrown> mmm ok
<MrBrown> thank's
<unimatrix9> how do i get fsck to run at next boot?
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me in which package I can find the Math/Random.pm perl module?
<jrib> !fsck | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<crimsun_> !find Random.pm
<pike_> njero: you can just gksudo gedit /etc/group
<ubotu> File random.pm found in gnump3d
<unimatrix9> thnx
<scorp123> @unimatrix ... it should run automatically if something is wrong
<LjL> La_PaRCa: just try a random package
* LjL ducks
* njero is trying it..
<unimatrix9> well got a freeze, so hard reset the pc
<unimatrix9> but no fsck?
<unimatrix9> on boot, so thats odd  right?
<La_PaRCa> LjL, meaning?
<LjL> La_PaRCa: sorry, a bad joke =) but look at the bot, it's got an answer
<ba5e> whats the curses package management program called?
<jrib> ba5e: aptitude
<mc44> La_PaRCa: <ubotu> File random.pm found in gnump3d
<ba5e> cheers jrib
<scorp123> @Unimatrix: It depends what filesystem you are using ...
<nolimitsoya> unimatrix9, not if the filesystem is journaled
<unimatrix9> ext 3 , wich is default ?
<psusi> I don't know about ext3 but reiserfs doesn't need fsck'ed at boot ( dirty shutdown or no ) because of the journal... unlike ext2
<nolimitsoya> thats journaled alright
<kane77> how do I view processes running (with their load)?? (in console)
<scorp123> ps -efH
<Music_Shuffle> kane77, top?
<scorp123> top
<amrnet> hi am just wondering if it is worth it to upgrade to firefox2.0 running 1.5.07 now
<unimatrix9> so i dont need to fsck?
<kane77> Music_Shuffle, yes! thanx
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<psusi> unimatrix9: no
<Megaqwerty> How do I access a network printer that isn't connected to a computer?
<La_PaRCa> LjL, nope, wrong one
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> ok cool
<Megaqwerty> (It has a Direct Ethernet connection to the network)
<Music_Shuffle> amrnet, if you have a great set of plugins, not really.  Otherwise though, you might benefit from stuff like session restore, etc.
<scorp123> @unimatrix: ext3 is pretty rock solid ... if the system claims everything is OK, you probably don't need fsck
<Megaqwerty> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<unimatrix9> ok, fine, its not the defragmentation i was worried about
<aeromix> how can I get to know which process use /var/lip/dpkg ?
<amrnet> Music_Shuffle: but session restore is already in the old firefox.. mm perhaps i put it as a plugin
<psusi> that isn't exactly true.... or at best is a matter of opinion
<scorp123> lsof
<unimatrix9> its the hardfreeze and reset of pc ...
<scorp123> @aeromix:  use "lsof"
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me? ^^^^^^^
<nolimitsoya> Megaqwerty, no ;)
<Music_Shuffle> amrnet, yeah, its a plugin in the old. Hence why I said that if you have a really nice plugin setup like I used to...the difference is minimal really. =/
<unimatrix9> that might have upset filessytem,.
<ba5e> even after defragging a linux fs it makes almost no difference! :)
<scorp123> @MEGA:  If the printer connects directly to your LAN, it has some Printer Service running, no?
<amrnet> Music_Shuffle: thanx a lot friend ok will skip it then :)
<ba5e> even with HEAVY fragmentation
<nolimitsoya> unimatrix9, your filesystem is journaled. it cant be brought out of balance by hard resets
<nolimitsoya> unimatrix9, your data can though...
<psusi> if you want you can install the defrag package to defragment ext2/3 ( updated to support ext3 in feisty )... of course, you probably don't need to, and it may eat your data so have backups.
<drkm> is there any sort of key combination I can press to switch between desktops in gnome?
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: probably. I don't know, it belongs to the school
<ailean> drkm, Ctrl+Alt+left or right
<unimatrix9> ah
<Music_Shuffle> =] 
<unimatrix9> well i turn in then
<unimatrix9> no worries
<unimatrix9> :)
<unimatrix9> bye night all
<psusi> ba5e: if it is heavily fragmented of course it makes a difference.... but it tends not to get very fragmented unless it is nearly full
<ba5e> nite
<scorp123> @MEGA .... do you know its IP address??
<njero> pike_, jrib: worked, thanks
<Megaqwerty> nope
<njero> I think I need to grant some rights to the others now.. but it did what I wanted!
<drkm> ailean: thanks
<ba5e> psusi: not really...have you seen the tests done? there is a thread in the forums
<ailean> drkm, np
<ba5e> read-ahead in linux kernel is excellent
<scorp123> @MEGA: are you now in that LAN, e.g. the printer is running?
<psusi> ba5e: yes... I have done them myself... and I recently updated the defrag package to support ext3
<ba5e> psusi: which defrag? in windoze?
<psusi> ba5e: read-ahead has nothing to do with wasting seek time due to fragmentation
<psusi> ba5e: no, the one in linux of course.
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: yes, both
<nolimitsoya> psusi, might you know of a good way to defragment jfs2 filesystems?
<psusi> nolimitsoya: I don't know much about jfs, sorry...
<ba5e> psusi: but if the seek time is transparent...it does not matter!
<nolimitsoya> psusi, ok, thank you anyways :)
<scorp123> @MEGA: what I would do is to run "nmap" and do a port scan of your LAN. Read the manual page!!! You can limit the portscan to certain ports. I would suggest to limit it to these ports: 136, 138, 139, 631, 9100
<psusi> ba5e: when you are doing sequential bulk data reads, seek time is VERRY apparent
<scorp123> @MEGA: this scans for Windows shares (printers too can be shared that way), it scans for CUPS printer shares, and it scans for UNIX-style lpd printer shares running on port 9100
<njero> does anyone have more info on etc/group and what all of the various labels mean and are safe to change?
<Dybber> does anyone know how i can get totem, rhythmbox or another player to play monkey audio files (.ape)
<ba5e> psusi: yes that is true.. like with DV editing/authoring
<scorp123> @MEGA: nmap would thus spit out probable candidate IP addresses for that printer ...
<psusi> ba5e: exactly.... or big tar files, deep md5sum checking, or compiling
<scorp123> @MEGA: there is a user-friendly GUI frontend for "nmap":  "nmapfe". Install that one too ...
<Megaqwerty> that's alright...I'll keep looking
<pike_> nmapfe
<scorp123> @MEGA: or "knmap" .... thats a front-end too for KDE
<Megaqwerty> are you sure there isn't an easier way to find it?
<psusi> ba5e: the other thing you can do is locate frequently accessed files at the start of the disk, which is usually faster than the end
<scorp123> @MEGA: not without knowing its IP address ...
<nolimitsoya> how (terrible) is performance with zfs through fuse?
<scorp123> @MEGA: Most IT admins usually attach a sticker or a label to network printers ... are you sure your IT admin didn't leave one too?
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: dang, that's nowhere as easy as windows...curses
<Megaqwerty> oh...good idea
<Megaqwerty> brb
<scorp123> @MEGA: Actually it's very easy once you know the printer's IP address ...
<_SKiTZO> while trying to make ndiswrapper work with a broadcom bcm4310 wifi card using the recommended driver, everything works great until i actually do the modprobe ndiswrapper.
<_SKiTZO> it then complains that my kernel is 32bit while the driver is 64bit. how can i make ndiswrapper choose the 32bit version
<_SKiTZO> ?
<ba5e> psusi: thats true, its good practive to have ur system partition right at the front
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: nope didn't stick it on there :(
<emilia> does anyone know if theres anything i can use to see my ubuntu partition from winxp?
<mike1980> Can anyone please give me a mirror to download the "ubuntu server" ?
<scorp123> @MEGA: your IT admin sucks :D
<gyaresu> !nvidia > gyaresu
<ba5e> emila: yes try ntfs-3g if you need write access
<emilia> ba5e, no the other way around
<kitche> emilia: fs-driver.org to get the ext3 driver
<emilia> see ubuntu from xp
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: I know. They are actually extremely incompetent
<ba5e> emilia: you can use IFSDriver to view etx2/3
<psusi> Megaqwerty: printers -> add -> windows printer -> browse for printer on network ; works for me
<ba5e> sorry ext2 or 3
<emilia> kitche, hrmm i tried that one, it shows up as drive F:, but when i try to open it,  it says i have to format it
<Phuzion> Anyone here have any good recommendations for a usenet binary downloader?
<ba5e> that mounts them too :)
<scorp123> @MEGA: Yeah, try that too ... it might work if it's a windows shared printer
<Megaqwerty> psusi: "Yes, I try that, however it doesn't show up there...I don't think:
<Megaqwerty> *tried
<psusi> ba5e: you can use the defrag package to move frequently accessed files to the front of the partition
<scorp123> @MEGA: OK, might be a UNIX printer then ... What brand is it btw ... HP?
<mike1980> Can anyone please give me a mirror to download the "ubuntu server" ?
<Megaqwerty> psusi: I have a HUGE network
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: HP
<psusi> mike1980: www.ubuntu.com
<scorp123> @MEGA: you don't happen to know the precise model?
<nofeardjb> ftp://mirror.d-jacobs.com/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: h/o
<mike1980> psusi: mirror
<nofeardjb> North American mirror
<psusi> mike1980: click download and you will be given a list of mirros to choose from...
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: laserjet 1320n
<kitche> nofeardjb: he wants the server iso
<scorp123> @MEGA: let me check its specs .... brb
<mike1980> psusi: ok thanks but is the "ubuntu server" in there
<psusi> mike1980: yes... all editions are there
<nofeardjb> my bad
<mike1980> psusi: ok thanks
<nofeardjb> server: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: the printer names (when viewed on windows) is usually PS-*
<mike1980> nofeardjb: thanks
<MystaMax> can I change my password from the CLI, if I'm already logged in?
<scorp123> @MEGA: that thing should have it's own printserver  ... OK, let's try something .... just a sec
<nofeardjb> mike:np
<psusi> MystaMax: yes
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: oh shizzle! I have to go to next period. Thanks for your help though, I'll add you as a friend so I can get that info later on when I get home...or next period....unless you can have it in 30 seconds or so.
<BlackHawk> gn8
<scorp123> nope
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: then h/o I'll try to  reconnect in 10 mins or so.
<scorp123> OK
<Megaqwerty> bye
<rance> can someone remind me of the program that you use when compiling from source that "automagically" creates a package for unsinstall purposes
<kitche> rance: check install
<sysrage> is there an apt-something that i can do to show what i have installed so i can search just what i have installed?
<sysrage> like i wanna know which flash plugin i have installed
<drkm> I just unmounted a partition to make a change to it.. is there anyway I can reload my fstab again so it remounts rather than having to restart?
<burner> sysrage, dpkg -L |grep flash
<bimberi> sysrage: dpkg -l | grep flash
<njero> would you add normal users to plugdev group or is that a horrible security violation?
<sysrage> thanks
<sysrage> upper or lowercase? :)
<rance> drkm: why dont you just remount the drive manually
<Phuzion> Anyone here have any good recommendations for a usenet binary downloader for Linux?
<bimberi> sysrage: try it and tell us ;)
<sysrage> lower :)
<drkm> rance: I don't know how too?
<rance> drkm: man mount
<drkm> well that's helpful.. nevermind
<scorp123> @Phuzion .... "pan"
<sysrage> mount -a
<scorp123> @rance:  "checkinstall"
<rance> you will need to do a sudo mount /device /mount/location, but you need to get that from your /etc/fstab
<SteveC> hi I've done the thing to add dvd playback here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  ... now how do I get a dvd player to pop up when I put a dvd in?
<njero> !security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rance> sorry but its different for each machine
<bimberi> drkm: sudo mount -a    </pedantry>
<rance> scorp: ty
<njero> anyone have a link on safe security practices? users and groups?
<scorp123> @rance: I use "checkinstall" myself .... highly useful little tool, that.
<drkm> bimbi: thanks
<njero> Google has a lot of useless info about it (at least in all of the first page links)... I am looking for a wiki or something
<bimberi> drkm: np :)
<drkm> bimbi: do you know if ubuntu has a feature like when you install it.. where it finds your partitions and redoes the fstab?
<rance> scorp: thanks, I have some software that only comes from source due to license, and I like to be able to uninstall it if needed
<kitche> njero: well there is many books that are good but the internet isn't that great of a place to look from what I know
<rance> or package it and distribute it to clients
<bimberi> drkm: yes the installer (usually) does a good job of that
<drkm> bimbi: is there a way I can have it do that again without having to reinstall?
<njero> kitche: bummer... I was just trying to find something that would make sure I wouldn't give up root :)
<scorp123> @rance: dito. Same here!
<MystaMax> psusi, How do I change the password of the user that is currently logged in via CLI???
<scorp123> passwd
<kitche> njero: well here is a good practice don't run daemons on your desktop :) like openssh and such
<psusi> MystaMax: with the passwd command
<njero> heh, sounds good :)
<sysrage> so i take it the latest flash9 isn't on the ubuntu repositories yet?
<bimberi> drkm: there's a script that does it for windows and mac partitions ...
<bimberi> !mountwindows | drkm
<ubotu> drkm: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<SeaUrchin> h
<rance> njero: I run openssh on all my boxes, but I have to ssh into my firewall first, then ssh into a client box so with those layers, it seems to be ok
<scorp123> @sysrage: you can get the beta if you really really want
<kitche> sysrage it's in the repos
<kitche> !flash9|sysrage
<ubotu> sysrage: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<njero> wait a second: kitche did you say that because I am?!
<drkm> bimberi: thanks
<sysrage> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Frederick> folks wich is the keystroke to  on an american kb?
<kitche> njero: no that's just a good practice but if your running openssh-server change the default port of it
<sysrage> thanks all
<rance> anybody know what is wrong with the opera repo, i know its not a ubuntu official thing, but none of the packages seem to work
<njero> kitche: phew... I didn't think I was and got scared quick!
<bimberi> drkm: np, I'm not aware of one that does it for other Linux (ext2, ext3, reiser ...) partitions though
<Dybber> why ohh why is xmms so ugly?
<Dybber> (in the menu that is)
<njero> lol
<kitche> Dybber: xmms is old that's why
<rizhun> hi, i'm trying to set up my wireless card.  I've had a look at the documentation, and it mentioned a driver i needed.  i've grabbed the driver with synaptic and restarted networking but no luck.
<scorp123> @KITCHE: Why wouldn't that be "good practice"??? I too am running OpenSSH everywhere. I simply need it.
<rizhun> do i need to manually add it into /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<bimberi> rizhun: try configuring it via System -> Administration -> Networking (which sets up that file)
<bimberi> rizhun: failing that ...
<bimberi> !wifi | rizhun
<ubotu> rizhun: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> scorp123: people tend to leave ssh at a default port and if you get portscanned alot you might be DoSed if they hit the system enough times to try and get in
<rizhun> bimberi, it doesnt appear in there and i cant see an 'add'
<bimberi> rizhun: kk, try the wiki then
<Frederick> folks wich is the keystroke to  on an american kb?
<scorp123> @KITCHE:  That's only true if you leave your firewall open and allow SSH from everywhere ... Which is not true in my case.
<Belter_> How do I install KDE without it coming up Kubuntu like it did before
<vlt> Hello. Sorry for asking again (couldn't wait for an answer, if any): How can I find out what process is still using /dev/hdc? When I try to tell the kernel to re-read the partitom table but I get "BLKRRPART: Device or resource busy".
<HymnToLife> Belter_, don't install kubuntu-desktop
<sysrage> fuser /dev/hdc
<harry_> quit
<bruco16> hi :)
<scorp123> @KICTCHE: also there are packages such as "denyhost" which will block malicious users ...
<bimberi> !hi | bruco16
<ubotu> bruco16: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Belter_> what do I need to type in terminal
<sysrage> actually fuser /wherever/its/mounted
<bruco16> can you help me understand something?
<HymnToLife> Belter_, don't thype sudo aptitude install kubuntu-dekstop
<bruco16> Ubuntu is huge great work!
<HymnToLife> that's all :)
<bimberi> !info denyhosts dapper
<kitche> scorp123: denyhost doesn't work to well when there is 20 machines pinging you trying to break in
<ubotu> Package denyhosts does not exist in dapper
<bimberi> :(
<HymnToLife> if you want a basic KDE, install kde-core instead
<scorp123> @KITCHE: ping is blocked
<scorp123> that's one of the first things you block ...
<bruco16> my modem doesn't stop blinking, is this someone trying to crack a session?
<Belter_> go on then what command shall I type in console m8
<bruco16> i disable remote sessions though...
<HymnToLife> Belter_, sudo aptitude install kde-core
<medfly> suppose i wanna run a windows thing, is there a way to do it other than wine? =)
<scorp123> VMware
<bruco16> mono i think
<HymnToLife> then install whatever KDE apps you want but do _not_ install kubuntu-desktop
<Belter_> cheers HymnToLife, I hall try it now
<gigikent> hi there
<bruco16> hi
<medfly> whats vmware?
<gigikent> how are   you?
<bimberi> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<scorp123> www.vmware.com
<gigikent> vmware?
<HymnToLife> !hi | gigikent
<ubotu> gigikent: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruco16> good and nervous, you?
<gigikent> hi ubotu :)
<gigikent> well
<skyrunner> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gigikent> im downloading ubutu
<HymnToLife> !ubotu | gigikent
<ubotu> gigikent: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gigikent> im not an user yet
<gigikent> but starting tommorow i will
<bruco16> you won't regret anything i think
<ubox> hey all
<gigikent> i hope so
<gigikent> ... how can i help them
<gigikent> regarding language files?
<HymnToLife> !hi | ubox
<ubotu> ubox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gigikent> i think that would be great to bring ubuntu in romania
<rance> vmware is great very nice tool, and the free edition gives you all you need for devel testing
<gigikent> to translate it in romanian language
<bruco16> you speak what langage? there's a lot of traductions i think
<gigikent> romanian
<bruco16> and they seem pretty complete
<gigikent> oh i see
<capiCrimm> -lGL returns a linker error, although /usr/include/ exists and -GLU works. Compiles without it as well, but I want to use it?
<ubox> !thank you | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<user-land> Hello, since a day nautilus opens a new window listing my home dir contents almost every time i look into a directory.
<gigikent> i will look about the romanian one
<rance> except the new home versions of windows are supposed to ship with a license that forbids you from installing in a virtual machnine
<user-land> did you ever see a behaviour like this ?
<capiCrimm> /usr/include/GL exists
<rance> the internal hardware checker doesnt work
<gigikent> can anyone tell me how to burn a cd on slackware?
<gigikent> i want to make a rwcd with ubuntu
<HymnToLife> gigikent, use k3b, like anyone else does
<wyld> is the best way to install java with synaptic, apt-get, automatix, or what?
<gigikent> ok. is allready instaled?
<bruco16> anyone have a clue about why my modem won't stop blinking;; i can't record the packets...
<LjL> !java | wyld
<ubotu> wyld: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> !automatix | wyld
<ubotu> wyld: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cezarek> apt-get
<HymnToLife> gigikent, haven't used Slack for a while but IIRC, it is
<HymnToLife> and if it's not, just install it
<gigikent> ok i will downloadit now.
<scorp123> @rance: At leat Windows XP works perfectly inside VMware ...
<rance> yes, and I still have a win98 install
<rance> hope I dont have to give Uncle Bill any more money
<scorp123> @RANCE: Yeah, VMware is the safest way to run Win9xx  :D
<Wakesater> can someone tell me how i can change gnomes font size from the shell
<Kodemage> I'm looking for help using USB Flash Drives on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. I cannot get Ubuntu to recognize any USB device. Can any one help?
<vlt> I tried `fuser /dev/hdc` to find out what process is still using /dev/hdc, but it doesn't return anything. Re-reading partition table of /dev/hdd works, /dec/hdc gives "BLKRRPART: Device or resource busy". Any idea?
<rance> Kodemage: my ubuntu LTS recognized my usb devices at install
<Kodemage> That's not good, for me...
<gigikent> sincerly i've never install something before. can anyone help me on how to install k3b? it doesnt have an install file.
<kitche> gigikent: you using ubuntu?
<psusi> vlt: do you have any partitions on hdc mounted?
<gigikent> no
<gigikent> slackware
<scorp123> @MEGA: are you here?
<Kodemage> rance: Any Idea where I should start looking for trouble shooting? I know that the USB drive works, I'm using Firefox off of it right now at the local library.
<rance> Kodemage: do an "sudo dmesg" if it hasnt been forever since your last reboot then it should tell you what usb core is being detected
<kitche> gigikent: ask in ##slackware since you will have to compile it
<HymnToLife> I guess Slack might be the wrong choice for you :p
<psusi> gigikent: then why are you in #ubuntu and not #slackware?
<vlt> psusi: No, that would have been too easy ;-)
<Belter_> I have just install KDE core, all went fine, now how do I install yast as I cannot alter the creen resolution?
<gigikent> yes
<HymnToLife> yast ?
<rance> yast?
<scorp123> yast iis from SUSE
<scorp123> This is UBUNTU
<HymnToLife>  isn't that the SuSE package manager ?
<gigikent> well i gues i will put on my network server...restart...go in windows... and install after that.
<psusi> vlt: can you just say screw it and reboot? ;)
<gigikent> i wish you a nice night or day or morning
<user-land> Do you know what the Kernel upgrade contains ?
<gigikent> and see you tommorow
<vlt> psusi: Not now.
<Belter_> sorry how do I change the screen resolution then, just came over from Suse recently, sorry.
<gigikent> when i hope i will be ubutunu
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: you here?
<scorp123> yes
<scorp123> Couldn't reply to you
<gigikent> i'll be here tommorow
<Megaqwerty> oh
<Megaqwerty> scorp123:well, do you have the solution?
<quijote> \molinux
<scorp123> @MEGA: yes
<Megaqwerty> cool
<leviathan> hi!!
<gigikent> bye bye everyone
<scorp123> @MEGA:  become root ... e.g. sudo su -
<user-land> bye
<rance> Belter_:  The default k/ubuntu install detects the MAX resolution of your montior, MOST Of the time, thats too hard to see and I have to back it down somewhat
<ubox> !bye
<Megaqwerty> k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> then what?
<ubox> :)
<scorp123> Give me the output of this:  ifconfig -a
<user-land> Did any of you install the new Linux headers ?
<rance> Belter_: from kdes run command prompt enter "kdesu kate" and open the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file
<Belter_> That is what it has done and I want to set it to 1024x768
<Megaqwerty> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wyld> when I try to install java runtime, I'm told to download a file, give it to root, and then copy it to /tmp. why?
<scorp123> just give me the line saying:  "eth0 .... something"
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36897/
<rance> Belter_: in the screen section you should see a list of color depths and screen resolutions
<rance> Thats what you need to change to get your resolution what you want it to be, remember to make a backup of your xorg.conf file first
<scorp123> inet addr:10.6.2.101  Bcast:10.6.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0 ..... F****** !!!!
<scorp123> @MEGA:  F**** dude, you're on a 10.x.x.x class A network .... that means 16777216 hosts!
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: i see some kind of a problem here...lay it on me
<leviathan> somebody can say to me that it means this? checking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory
<leviathan> GNU/Linux ld.so
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: I told you I had a big network! :-D
<scorp123> We do a portscan in there might get you really into some trouble
<leviathan> and how I fix that...
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: yeah, not to mention the time it would take ;)
<scorp123> @MEGA: do you have a windows box somewhere or access to one?
<Megaqwerty> yeah...but they are like 1/2 ghz
<scorp123> @MEGA: maybe you can write down the settings Windows has about that printer?? OR ask an admin ??
<Megaqwerty> would take forever to boot one
<Wakesater> can someone tell me why my fonts are too big
<Wakesater> i just did a clean install
<Megaqwerty> hmmm....h/o
<Wakesater> resolution is good, but my fonts are unreadable
<wyld> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36898/ I need help with this installation, what file do i need to download and where do i get it, because i've looked for it on the site that is specified, and i can't find it there
<scorp123> @MEGA .... OK, maybe we can limit the scans
<scorp123> as "root" ....  apt-get install nmap
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: I'm using that comp's ethernet cable have to disconnect...h/o
<Megaqwerty> ubuntu comes with nmap btw
<scorp123> ah OK ... just to be sure
<Belter_> Hi Rance I opened the file, what do I edit
<scorp123> @MEGA:  ok .... let's scan
<scorp123> @MEGA:  nmap -p 9100 -O 10.6.2.1-255
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: back
<compilerwriter> Can anyone here help me get my evolution data backed up?
<arias> Hi, im new here. anyone who know how to do, if you want to look at another computerscreen ?!
<scorp123> @MEGA:  this will scan hosts 10.6.2.1 up to 10.6.2.255 ... hopefully that printer has an IP address similar to yours, so we don't need to scan millions of hosts ...
<Megaqwerty> scorp: did you need that windows computer's specs?
<Megaqwerty> I have the window open
<scorp123> Does it have that printer configured?
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<Mastastealth> arias: you mean with VNC?
<Megaqwerty> at least one of them
<Megaqwerty> a laserjet 1320 pcl 5e
<scorp123> OK; take a piece of paper and write down their settings .... e.g. click onto "Properties", and check if you see queue names, IP addresses, Service ports, and stuff like that. Click around, write down as much as you can.
<Megaqwerty> I have the computer right next to me
<Megaqwerty> I can just give you whatever u need
<scorp123> @MEGA: what does it say in "properties" ??
<arias> no i meant sow i can see the same thing on the other screen
<skyrunner> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Megaqwerty> which tab?
<scorp123> Ports for example
<Mastastealth> arias, ok 2 monitors for the same computer? and you want both to show the same thing?
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: looking...
<arias> YES !
<arias> exactly
<Mastastealth> arias: ok, do you know what graphics card you have?
<buzzy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arias> hmm. I got no idee.. :/
<buzzy> !grub
<arias> who to look it up ?
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: there is one checked..."IP_10.6.204.51 Standard TCP/IP Port <Printername>
<scorp123> yeap, that's it !!
<leviathan> GNU/Linux ld.soCool123|away (Connection timed out)
<leviathan> <buzzy> !grub
<leviathan> <ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Maki
<scorp123> write down that IP
<scorp123> 10.6.204.51
<Megaqwerty> k
<Megaqwerty> it has been logged
<Mastastealth> arias: hmmm...I'm not really sure! I'm looking it up, but do Intel, ATI, or NVIDIA sound similar?
<scorp123> So in CUPS you should be able to add this IP "10.6.204.51" as a standard UNIX printer which should be listening on port 9100
<jhaquo> hi. i installed apache, and would like to use some JSP files, is there a module for that?
<Megaqwerty> k
<Belter__> how do I uninstall KDE Core in terminal
<Megaqwerty> cool
<Megaqwerty> THANKS!
<scorp123> This thing being a laserprinter it probably speaks PostScript, so Linux should support it out of the box
<arias> yes
<neosa-chris> belter sudo apt-get remove kde
<kitche> jhaquo: you need tomcat for JSP pages
<arias> i have an IBM LapTop
<littlesniper> hello
<Belter__> cheers m8
<neosa-chris> your welcome
<akio> where is the wireless support for the ubuntu channels?
<arias> with intel Centrino
<jhaquo> kitche is that an apache extension? or antother server?
<neosa-chris> Anyone need any help?
<akio> neosa
<Mastastealth> arias: I see 2 commands that could help, "glxinfo" or "lspci". Type either into your terminal, and see if you see Intel, ATI, or NVIDIA...
<neosa-chris> mmhmm akio
<littlesniper> I would like to know if my installation of ubunto can be a desktop system as well as a server system (mainly ssh and portforwarding)
<neosa-chris> Give me questions
<Mastastealth> arias: My guess will be its an intel chip, but just make sure
<akio> im looking to support my broadcom chipset
<kitche> jhaquo: another server or if you want to call it a servlet container
<akio> its a 4311
<akio> familiar?
<arias> where to find terminal ? haha its my first time using ubuntu
<scorp123> @jhaquo :  Nope, TOMCAT is an application server which is used to serve JSP pages and Java stuff ...
<neosa-chris> No i'm not... sorry... Do a google search for it.. i'm possitive you'll find wikis and forums
<neosa-chris> :-)
<Mastastealth> arias: lol, its ok. It's in Applications -> Accessories
<akio> i have
<neosa-chris> I've had to do hte same thing and it does... work..
<neosa-chris> wow....
<arias> yeah i saw it now ^
<neosa-chris> hmm
<neosa-chris> Does it give you an error... or just not detect it... or what?
<neosa-chris> open up a terminal and type lspci
<arias> i got like 100000 words
<Belter_> sorry could you tell me how to unistall KDE core entireley again in terminal, had a power cut this end
<akio> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: it was asking for an http:// address...should I put in http://10.6.204.51 ?
<Mastastealth> arias: ok...look for something specific to "graphics"
<neosa-chris> haha blter_
<arias> intel corporation
<neosa-chris> Hmm... I don't think i remember how to get rid of everything...
<Belter_> not funny buddy
<neosa-chris> experiment with the sudo apt-get remove tool
<Belter_> what did you give me before Chris
<neosa-chris> instead of KDE include kde-core kdecore
<scorp123> @MEGA: ... ahem, no .... You should be able to add this IP as a network printer in your printer setup.
<neosa-chris> i told you last time sudo apt-get remove kde
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: for a cups printer right?
<Mastastealth> arias: An Intel Graphics chip? 865, or 915 number somewhere?
<vlt> There is no file system mounted and no swap partition used on /dev/hdc. WTF could be a reason for "BLKRRPART: Device or resource busy"?
<scorp123> @MEGA: no ... UNIX printer ... aka "lpd" printer.
<XiXaQ> how do I exit from X?
<Belter_> thanks Chris
<Megaqwerty> oh ok
<neosa-chris> kk
<akio> ctrl alt backspace
<littlesniper> hello, I would like to know if my installation of ubuntu can be a desktop system as well as a server system (mainly ssh and portforwarding)
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: what do I put in "Queue"?
<kitche> littlesniper: yes
<neosa-chris> Yes littlesniper
<neosa-chris> Of course
<XiXaQ> akio, no, that restarts X. I want to exit.
<neosa-chris> Linux was made to do that. We just made linux excellent in another field too :-)
<neosa-chris> (desktop environments)
<akio> log out
<kitche> XiXaQ: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<XiXaQ> littlesniper, indeed it can. And probably should be.
<littlesniper> well in the documentation of the installation it says to choose if i want a desktop installation or a server one
<arias> 945GM/GMS/940GML
<XiXaQ> kitche, thanks.
<littlesniper> how should i do to get both then ?
<arias> is the only i can find i think :/
<scorp123> @MEGA: play with the settings ... ideally you should just need to add the IP address and the port (9100), that's it. Or go to that Windows machine again and check if there is any setting we might have missed yet ...
<neosa-chris> You already have SSH capabilities
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: where do I put the port?
<Megaqwerty> 10.6.204.51:9100?
<neosa-chris> if you type in a terminal ssh 192.168.2.4 (example)
<Mastastealth> arias: ok good. So we know you have an instell chip. So, you have both moinitors plugged in currently?
<neosa-chris> it should be fine... SSHing a box...
<XiXaQ> kitche, then startx afterward?
<scorp123> let me check ...
<arias> yes
<scorp123> Are you using GNOME or KDE??
<arias> and the computer is restarted too
<littlesniper> yes but i want it to have sshd
<kitche> XiXaQ: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start but startx works also
<neosa-chris> hmm... sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: GNOME
<TheGateKeeper> what's the ls option to list file permissions?
<kitche> TheGateKeeper: ls -l
<littlesniper> and to be able to act as an internet gateway
<neosa-chris> o helllzzzz idk how to do that
<neosa-chris> haha
<neosa-chris> the gateway thing... no idea
<littlesniper> so i need the ipforwarding stuffs and such
<jhaquo> any good tutos on how to install and setup tomcat plz?
<TheGateKeeper> thanx kitche
<Megaqwerty> scorp123: I don't need the port
<drkm> I've just mounted a new partition I've created and it has a lost+found folder on it... do I need to keep this or can I remove it?
<Mastastealth> !dualmonitor
<scorp123> ah, OK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neosa-chris> jhaquo google is your friend... so are the ubuntu forums www.ubuntuforums.org
<Megaqwerty> I just printed a test page...and as the guy looking over my shoulder just said...IT LIVES!!!!!
<serishema> drkm: you shouldn't delete the lost+found directory, it's used by the disk checker
<scorp123> @MEGA: ha, cool :D
<littlesniper> should I download the cd for the desktop or for the server then ?
<scorp123> @MEGA: so you can print now :)
<littlesniper> (blush)
<drkm> serishema: even if its just a partition to store non-system files on?
<Megaqwerty> yup
<neosa-chris> desktop if you want to use it as a computer too...
<Mastastealth> arias: ok, I'm reading a wiki ok this, you know how to install programs? Open System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<neosa-chris> but if its going to only be used for a server... then just dload the server edition.. it works fine
<neosa-chris> and be sure to install LAMP when you install the server
<serishema> drkm: not sure, i'd leave it be though
<crowley1027> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/rtorrent
<drkm> serishema: oki dokie
<arias> yeah
<crowley1027> i want to install http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/rtorrent but I'm not sure if i have all the packages needed to run it.  how do i check?
<juan> Hi please, what should I do after instaling php5 and mysql?
<devnull_> hello i was in the middle of upgrading to the newest release and i have errors with packages i can't get around
<devnull_> i have tried apt-get -f install and tried to manually remove and reinstall the packages with dpkg -i and dpkg -r
<neosa-chris> juan what is your goal..??? what are you looking to do
<neosa-chris> i like to install phpmyadmin
<neosa-chris> its a good program to have :-)
<Mastastealth> arias: ok, it says you'll might want a program called "i810switch", if  u can search for it.
<juan> I've checked php5 is ok, but how I check is mysql is running?
<Mastastealth> I'm reading this wiki article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<bimberi> crowley1027: are you installing offline (no net connection)?
<drkm> I've just added: "/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 defaults 0 0" to my fstab to load a new partition, but I can't write to the partition as a normal user.. what have I done wrong?
<Mastastealth> near the bottom you see for Intel chips...
<littlesniper> neosa-chris: you mean with the desktop cd i can have simple server services ?
<crowley1027> no im installing it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/rtorrent
<neosa-chris> you can use it as a desktop but use all the server softwares on it.. it'll just run slower littlesniper
<crowley1027> or i will be.
<Adil> hi, i installed ubuntu for AMD64
<serishema> drkm: you need to grant rights to it
<neosa-chris> if its goign to be only a server then install the server CD with LAMP (option when installing) littlesniper
<devnull_> how can i continue and install when a post install script for a package keeps failing
<scorp123> yo dudes and gals ... cool channel here! It's midnight now, time for me to get some sleep (or transform into a werewolf ... whatever comes first ;-)  ... )  Thank you + Bye bye .... :)
<bimberi> crowley1027: 'sudo apt-get install rtorrent' and any uninstalled dependencies will be installed as well
<drkm> serishema: how do I do that?
<ctkroeke1> Adil: what's the trouble
<removed_> I am installing pure-ftpd on a friend's system, he uses ubuntu
<arias> installed
<removed_> but it doesn't recognize local users
<Adil> hi, i installed ubuntu for AMD64. I have an NTFS drive on the same machine. My problem is after very alternate boot i cant mount the MTFS drive. Dont know why
<removed_> neither does vsftpd
<serishema> drkm: try unmounting it, then try sudo chgrp [yourusernamehere]  /media/hdb1 [enter]  chmod 775 /media/hdb1 and then remount
<ubox> !sleep | ubox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<removed_> I duplicated the config file from my system too, just to make sure
<crowley1027> E: Couldn't find package rtorrent.
<crowley1027> i need to dl it first huh?  :-D
<ubox> !sleepy
<removed_> it won't let local users log in, even with pure-ftpd and vsftpd set to allow local users
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleepy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neosa-chris> crowley1027 just install ktorrent seriously
<Mastastealth> arias: I unfortunately have to out for a bit...if you keep reading the article, you will see how a configuration file should look somewhat like -.- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<drkm> serishema: what does that do?
<removed_> 550 login error
<littlesniper> neosa-chris: thank you, I hope there will be some useful "server" packages on the desktop cd
<Adil> Correction. I have 2 NTFS drives. One is always available, other is alternate
<LjL> !bot abuse | ubox
<ubotu> ubox: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<crowley1027> neosa-chris: i need a lowresource one.
<Mastastealth> arias: sorry, if you can wait, I should be back in a bit. Otherwise, just keep asking and I'm sure someone can help ya out. :)
<ctkroeke1> Adil: ate as in how
<arias> thanx mate ! :):)
<tannerld> how can I use the "MediaDirect" button for some function?
<bimberi> crowley1027: it's in the universe repository...
<devnull_> this sucks
<Adil> ctkroeke1: sorry, didnt get your question?
<devnull_> ass
<bimberi> !universe | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Derailed> Hey guys, where should I start asking (queue evil sounding chord!)  laptop-power-management related questions?
<ctkroeke1> Adil: what do yoiu mean by "alternate", you don't need it?
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crowley1027> it still can't find package Rtorent
<lubix> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Belter_> How can I alter the screen resolution on the login screen as it is different to the desktop?
<crowley1027> i have the .deb on my desktop
<crowley1027> cd Desktop/
<crowley1027> ?
<crowley1027> cd Desktop              sudo apt-get install rtorrent ?
<Belter_>  How can I alter the screen resolution on the login screen as it is different to the desktop?
<crowley1027> nope...
<ctkroeke1> crowley1027: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<crowley1027> cool.
<devnull_> so i need to reinstall a package before removing it .... wich is absolute horse sh*t ... and i can't get the package because it is broken and apt won't do anything ???? how do i fix this ????
<Adil> ctkroeke1: I mean that when i boot, i can see the NTFS icon on the desktop. If i boot again its gone
<crowley1027> error processing rtorrent (--install): dependencie problems
<removed_> is there a reason vsftpd and pure-ftpd can't see local users on ubuntu?
<removed_> but it can on gentoo
<kip\\sleep> my ubuntu has a very strange resolution
<kane77> devnu11, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<ctkroeke1> Adil: is it in /etc/fstab? check doing "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<kip\\sleep> and thier is vertical lines
<devnull_> kane77 like 100 times
<devnull_> that package is holding up everything
<Belter_>  How can I alter the screen resolution on the login screen as it is different to the desktop?
<devnull_> btw i am in the middle of upgrading aswell
<kip\\sleep> how ever i try knoppix on the same machine and the video works
<kane77> devnu11, I think I've been there before...
<Adil> ctkroeke1: Ok, anything i should look for. Sorry, i'm a bit new to this
<devnull_> so i don't know what state half of my software is in
<compilerwriter> How do I backup my evolution data?
<kip\\sleep> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ctkroeke1> crowly1027: have you tried enabling the universe/multivers repositories? the use apt to install it
<billytwowilly> could someone say my name please?
<reverseblade> Question: My headphone jack was not working. So I downloaded  last version of alsa ,1.0.14 (altough the mixer is at 1.0.11). Now my headphone works, but microphone doesn't. Any ideas ?
<devnull_> billytowilly
<ctkroeke1> Adil: check if the drive you want is in that list.
<ctkroeke1> gotta go
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<ski-worklap> ugggggh
<ski-worklap> why does open office has a smiling light bulb
<crowley1027> i extracted libtorrent to my desktop...how do i "install" it?
<dredhammer> hello i succesfully compiled vlc but its missing wmv3 support did i miss something in ./configure?
<devnull_> pretty much seems like i need to reinstall courier-authdeamon , which i dont have the deb anymore , before i can remove it and let the upgrade install the new version ... Personally i just want to f'ing remove courier completely .... why do i need to reinstall to remove .. makes no sense
<vanberge> alright... i have a wierd issue here and thought i'd ask #ubuntu.  if i have thunderbird open and running, my internet stops working!?  i close thunderbird, then ifdown/ifup my eth0, internet works again until i re-open thunderbird.   any ideas would be appreciated!  :-)
<mastin> hi
<Adil> ctkroeke1: two NTFS drives are listed
<mastin> any bodyspeak spanish?
<devnull_> i would use apt to get the package but dpkg is all fudged because of this package still and lots of dependencies
<devnull_> no hablo
<crowley1027> mastin: hablo poco espanol.
<Adil> ctkroeke1:/dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Adil> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<mastin> solo tengo una pregunta
<crowley1027> que necesitas?  hablas espanol facil por favor
<mastin> merece la pena instalar el ultimo kerenel de kernel.org?
<crowley1027> eh...no compredo.  Lo siento.
<jamesbrose1> Can sombody help me, i just updated and X isnt starting
<devnull_> dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove):    Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<crowley1027> no pienso mas espanol que nada :-D
<devnull_> reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<mastin> ok.i'll try with my (bad) english
<crowley1027> ok
<kinyas> how can i change permissions for /usr folder?
<Adil> ctkroeke1:/dev/hdc1 is the one that doesnt boot up all the time
<jhaquo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44006&highlight=tomcat the problem is, those packages for the jre and jdk doesnt exist, i installed them manualy, but they dont apear in /usr/lib/j2* any ideas plz?
<kitche> kinyas: you don't want to change permissions on /usr it will cripple your system if you do
<mastin> today i see the latest version of kernel in kernel.org.i have the 2.6.17-10.is good instal the latest kernel?
<jamesbrose1> Can sombody help me, i just updated and X isnt starting
<crowley1027> es bueno para update?
<kinyas> kitche: how can i copy some folders there. because i need to do that
<shwag> bummer....ubuntu live cd doesnt have portmap.
<crowley1027> mastin, no tienes el kernel nuevo?
<kitche> kinyas: sudo cp or you cna open up a root natulitus window
<mastin> no,i have te 2.6.17-10-generic(686)
<Ady> How can I restore default on screen res at login
<crowley1027> guys, mastin wants to know if its good to install 2.6.17-10 for the kernel...im guessing he doesn't have the latest.
<devnull_> alright where can i go to get a ubuntu package ? besides using apt
<mastin> i am new in ubuntu and linux world
<compilerwriter> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
#ubuntu 2006-12-14
<removed_> is there a reason vsftpd and pure-ftpd can't see local users on ubuntu?
<crowley1027> he has 2.6.17.10 and he wants to install new kernel...is it a good idea?
<compilerwriter> !gnupg
<ubotu> gnupg: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1031 kB, installed size 4784 kB
<mastin> i can lost programs or drivers in the update?
<kitche> mastin: fi you don't know how to compile a kernel I won't bother
<crowley1027> mastin: no.
<dbass> hey could someone answer a real quick question about wine for me right quick?
<crowley1027> mastin: no download el nnuevo kernel
<crowley1027> nuevo*
<kinyas> kitche: nautilus is the default file manager isn't it? how can i open a root nautilius window?
<crowley1027> si no sabe install, es mal.
<kitche> kinyas: gksu nautilius
<removed_> is there a reason vsftpd and pure-ftpd can't see local users on ubuntu? do I have to set shells for each user?
<crowley1027> guys, i need a C++ compiler...how do i go about downloading one?
<devnull_> so im F'ed i suppose
<LjL> Ubotu, tell crowley1027 about build-essential | crowley1027, see the private message from Ubotu
<arrenlex> crowley1027: apt-get install build-essential
<arrenlex> crowley1027: The compiler itself is g++
<dbass> get g++
<compilerwriter> dbass there are no really quick questions about wine.
<george_> do i need to uninstall gaim before installing a deb with the new version?
<Adil> crowley1027: get g++
<LjL> crowley1027: it's called GCC (the GNU Compiler Collection), it includes a C and C++ (and others) compiler, and it's on the Ubuntu CD as well as in the "main" repository component
<mastin> ok,thanks a lot crowley1027
<kitche> devnull_: packages.ubuntu.com
<crowley1027> so pop in the live CD and do what
<devnull_> thanks
<Adil> crowley1027: donload it from Synaptics
<neosa-chris> crowley sit back and relax
<neosa-chris> peace all
<crowley1027> heh, i'm no good with linux guys and gals...just transferred fresh from windows.
<arrenlex> Adil: Synaptics is a touchpad driver :) The package manager is synaptic.
<freshhawk> speaking of 2.6.17-10, anyone have some tips on how to diagnose this : i can boot into 2.6.15-27 just fine but booting with 17-10 makes my machine hang at the pretty ubuntu splash screen with the progress bar not moving
<compilerwriter> welcome crowley1027
<compilerwriter> I am a recovering winblows user as well.
<AtticStorm> Is there a "how-to" page relative to setting up Ubuntu with a PDF like printer driver as in Kbuntu?  Thanks.
<compilerwriter> Unfortunately I am still forced to use it in some cirlces
<bimberi> crowley1027: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' (as per arrenlex)
<shwag> can someone tell me how to get the setup script on phpmyadmin working?
<crowley1027> i have the CD in.
<Adil> arrenlex: Lol. Thanks
<dredhammer> hello i succesfully compiled vlc but its missing wmv3 support did i miss something in ./configure?
<crowley1027> unmet dependiencies
<markvandenborre> I'm looking for a gnash package for dapper
<arrenlex> dredhammer: Any reason you're not satisfied with the one in the repositories?
<markvandenborre> from a well respected repository
<markvandenborre> any suggestions?
<dredhammer> wmv3 support and flash video
<arrenlex> markvandenborre: Do you know you need gnash in particular? It's not ready for users yet.
<tomlikestorock1> why is it that when I turn on my laptop, and I start typing to log in, my first keypress is always ignored? How do I fix that?
<visik7> elisa rocks
<bimberi> crowley1027: type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and copy and paste the contents of that file to a pastebin site ...
<visik7> is there a package for ubuntu ?
<crowley1027> i had to undo rtorrent
<bimberi> !pastebin | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<markvandenborre> arrenlex, I try to avoid sending an electronic greeting card back to a friend
<crowley1027> bimberi!!! thats insulting...:(
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone know how to set up port on my Wireles AP (Planet WAP-4033)???
<jhaquo> whats the tomcat default folder to put the webfiles plz?
<bimberi> crowley1027: not intended to be.  it was to give you the URL of the pastebin
<crowley1027> it set up build-essential 11.3
<jota> hola atodos
<crowley1027> but i know about pastebin.
<markvandenborre> if I can open it using gnash, it's no problem
<markvandenborre> otherwise, it is
<devnull_> so reinstalling it is the same f'ing error
<crowley1027> :) if it involves anything generally usable with windows i know it.
<bimberi> crowley1027: yes, but I didn't know that you know :)
<devnull_> whats the f'ing deal with debs anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85-210-159-27.dsl.pipex.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@a81-84-234-95.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by LjL
<crowley1027> i'm one of those people that are good with windows, bad with linux.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66-189-225-160.dhcp.wrbg.mo.charter.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<crowley1027> so i installed build-essential.
<arrenlex> crowley1027: It's better to tell someone who might already know about pastebin how to use it, than to not tell someone and then find out that they don't. =P
<crowley1027> can i install rtorrent now?
<crowley1027> dir
<tomlikestorock1> anyone ever have that problem? the first keypress is ignored?
<crowley1027> oops
<kitche> devnull_: what is wrong?
<drkm> I am having a problem mounting my new partition.. I have added it to fstab with defaults, rw... it loads but won't let me write anything to it as a normal user... i've even chgrp to my normal use and chmod 755.. what am i doing wrong?
<YoshiG3> LjL: Whatsup man
<crowley1027> i dont have gawk, is that ok?
<LjL> YoshiG3: just cleaning up a couple of bans
<devnull_> dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<YoshiG3> LjL: What IRC client do you use?
<YoshiG3> actually, my fault. See offtopic.
<Adil> drkm: If its NTFS. you cant.
<vanberge> would anybody be willing to give me a hand troubleshooting a thunderbird / internet issue?  its driving me nuts  :-P
<jotita> hwllow friends
<drkm> Adil... its ext3... and you can... ntf-3g lets you write
<devnull_> i dont even want courier mta on my computer
<w3ccv> vanberge, what is your problem
<robdeman> hey folks, I have apache and apche2 running on my Ubuntu machine for soem weird reason
<devnull_> kitche i was doing a complete upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06 and this is where it stopped
<robdeman> how do I prevent apache (apache 1.3) from starting at boottime?
<jotita> help
<vanberge> w3ccv, when i open thunderbird... my internet connection dies
<kitche> devnull_: hmm what did you get that package from?
<Adil> drkm:ntf-3g. Yes, try not to use it. Its dangerous. your NTFs can be come unbootable. regarding ext3, not sure. Never had that problem. Sorry :)
<vanberge> w3ccv, i close thunderbird, ifdown/ifup my eth0... then it works again until i open thunderbird
<devnull_> kitche i got all packages from the official apt sites
<w3ccv> vanberge, no help on that, sri
<removed_> so useless.
<jota> help
<crowley1027> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vanberge> w3ccv, i think it relates to my rss feeds... im not sure though
<kitche> devnull_: you might have to purge it
<robdeman> hey folks how do I remove stuff from /etc/init.d/ ?
<devnull_> okay ... how
<jota> ai am new on foro
<devnull_> i will try anything at this point
<ratdesang> Can someone recommend a wireless keyboard and mouse that'll just plugin and not really require any more configuration? I have an ubuntu machine running as a kiosk outside, and I live in Alaska, so I'm really wanting to avoid standing there and configuring it.
<w3ccv> vanberge, drop themoutn and see if it works
<jota> or chat
<robdeman> I need /etc/init.d/apache to NOT load at boottime
<LjL> Ubotu, tell robdeman about boot | robdeman, see the private message from Ubotu
<devnull_> robdeman take it out of the runlevel
<w3ccv> s/themoutn/them out/
<vanberge> w3ccv, im doing it now..
<w3ccv> vanberge, good luck
<jota> help please server in spanish
<vanberge> yeah, it is them....  wonder why that is causing a problem
<crowley1027> bimberi:  This is from trying to install libtorrent - - - -   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36907/
<w3ccv> vanberge, add one at a time back - check the url carefully
<Adil> robdeman: http://www.mepis.org/node/6126
<ProFfX> fuck have installed Ubuntu from being a redhat user :) Love it!
<jota> help
<devnull_> kitche, can't dpkg -P for same reason
<plesnivyjano> i tried to move content of one directory to another. I had permissions for first directory but not for second. Now it seems content just disappeared
<robdeman> LjL Yes cool thanks!
<Navyseal> hey all
<ProFfX> it found my Digitalcamera directly <3
<devnull_> i cant remove or install anything at the moment
<der0b> If I want to install freenx on edgy, should I be using the seveas dapper repo?
<jota> proffx heph
<jota> help
<Navyseal> with what program do i extract video and sound from an .avi file?
<bimberi> crowley1027: why are you compiling? rtorrent can be installed without needing to compile anything.  Enable the universe repository and then install it.  Or do you need a later version or something?
<ProFfX> Navyseal, hi
<jota> help
<ProFfX> jota, whats up?
<daxxar> How do I persistently change LC_MESSAGES?
<der0b> jota: you need to ask a question
<jota> spanish server please
<der0b> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ThePub> jota: maybe it's better to state your question than just say "help" over and over again.
<devnull_> courier-authdaemon wont remove itself
<bimberi> daxxar: environment variable?  /etc/environment
<devnull_> -r or -P
<ProFfX> jota, hablemos en #ubuntu-es mejor!
<arrenlex> devnull_: It says you should try reinstalling... what happens if you run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall courier-authdaemon"?
<Adil> robdeman: move apache out of the /etc/init.d. restart. enjoy
<ProFfX> sorry people, just told him to talk in #ubuntu-es
<crowley1027> how do i enable the universe repository
<daxxar> bimberi, I tried adding 'LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"' to /etc/environment, but on a relogin, it's still no_NO...
<jota> ok proffx
<robdeman> Adil where would I move it to?
<bimberi> daxxar: not set, or set to something else?
<devnull_> arrenlex lots of dependencies for other stuff comes up ... says to apt-get -f install
<daxxar> bimberi, it's set to no_NO.UTF8
<bimberi> daxxar: ah.  hm, perhaps it's being overridden somewhere else
<arrenlex> Ouch.
<Dybber> i have connected an usbdisk but and its saying "remaining disk space: 18,3 mb", and when i delete stuff it still says 18,3 mb remaining
<w3ccv> robdeman, it's probably linked into /etc/rc.3   as SNNhttpd  Change the S to s
<Adil> robdeman: You could create a folder inside /etc/init.d and move it there. Doesnt matter where, as long as its not in that folder (can be in a subfolder though)
<arias> anyone who can help me with using 2 screens to one computer ?!
<daxxar> bimberi, I was thinking so, but grep LC_ .* in my homedir yielded nothing interesting, and grep LC_ -r /etc/ the same.
<crowley1027> how do i enable the universe repository bimberi
<devnull_> arrenlex, yea its fun .. i was in the middle of upgrading to edgy from dapper
<bimberi> !universe | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<devnull_> courier-authdeamon depends courier-authlib
<bimberi> daxxar: yes, not finding much here either :|
<LjL> devnull_: known bug... :-\
<daxxar> bimberi, kinda annoying with localized output :p
<devnull_> ljl any way around this ? i would like to finish the upgrade
<LjL> devnull_: well, the comments in the bug report do contain some suggestions... as to the validity of them, i wouldn't know
<devnull_> gotcha ... do you have the id of that bug report ?
<Ady> anybody know how to configure a Belkin F5d7000
<LjL> devnull_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615
<devnull_> thanks
<ThePub> devnull_: idk about recent apt, but dpkg used to be fairly hackable if you mucked around in the cache.  always fun to screw with if looking for a challange ^_^
<Ady> anybody using a Belkin WIFI Nic BCM4306
<bimberi> @bug 64615
<ThePub> devnull_: but I didn't say that ;0
<bimberi> as i suspected :)
<devnull_> thepub .. hehe i usually do but with half of my software being upgraded and half not ... i am a little hesitant
<ThePub> devnull_: nothing quite like solving the problem with a big stick right?  -_^
<devnull_> its exciting
<maccam94> ugh, i've got xp MCE booting issues after a fresh edgy install. hp, has a recovery partition, exact same configuration as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1882863#post1882863
<maccam94> haven't been able to find a fix
<maccam94> looks kind of common tho
<crowley1027> bimberi i'm confused on how to enable the universe thing.  can you just walk me thru it?
<arrenlex> crowley1027: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<crowley1027> i'm at the "software sources" screen
<arrenlex> crowley1027: add the following line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Run sudo apt-get update
<crowley1027> i'm at GNU nano
<crowley1027> blank little screen thing.
<devnull_> even forcing the removal fails
<SNeeR> Who can help make a patch to use reiser4fs
<crowley1027> arrenlex i typed in the link in GNU nano and hit enter.  now its just sittin round...what do i do/
<devnull_> yikes
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Paste "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse" into it with the middle mouse button or shift+insert. Then press ctrl+x to exit, type y to save and hit enter.
<devnull_> time to hack the package list
<crowley1027> k
<crowley1027> done
<crowley1027> i hit enter
<crowley1027> so now its 2 lines.
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Did it quit nano?
<crowley1027> nope.
<crowley1027> i can type another line.
<crowley1027> sshot?
<SNeeR> How patch a kernel? Do I have to recompile all kernell?
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Let's review: ctrl+x, y, enter.
<AcKroNiC> where is italian channel?
<arrenlex> SNeeR: Why are you trying to patch your kernel?
<arrenlex> !it | AcKroNiC
<ubotu> AcKroNiC: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crowley1027> oka wait
<SNeeR> arrenlex I wanna use reiser4 fs
<crowley1027> click in an open spac ein GNU
<crowley1027> filename to write?
<arrenlex> crowley1027: ....did you run the wrong command?
<crowley1027> ok, im out of the terminal.
<crowley1027> tell me what to do.
<arrenlex> crowley1027: command to start nano was "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<crowley1027> in terminal correct?
<SNeeR> arrenlex or I have other way?
<arrenlex> crowley1027: If you're having so many problems with nano, just use "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" instead.
<arrenlex> SNeeR: I don't know anything about reiserFS. Sorry.
<crowley1027> ok arrenlex im at GNU nano
<crowley1027> 1.3.12
<w3ccv> going to dinner, but watching Good Evening (in this part of the world)
<crowley1027> file: /ect/apt/sources.list
<crowley1027> now what do i do
<mike_> there a "multimedia repo" as in with debian?
<SNeeR> Who know How to pactch kernell? I wanna use reiser4fs
<wakest> what is the ppc channel of ubuntu?
<jota> hola
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Paste the following line into the file: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<bimberi> mike_: no, but there are instructions in setting up codecs etc. ...
<crowley1027> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<crowley1027> is that correct
<bimberi> !restricted | mike_
<ubotu> mike_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jota> help como estro a ubuntu espaol
<crowley1027> is that ALL i paste?
<wakest> anyone know what the channel for the PPC version of ubuntu is?
<jota> como entro a ubuntu espanol
<Ady> my menus have started opening slowly, anybody got any ideas
<bimberi> !es | jota
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Good. Then press ctrl+x. It will ask you "Save modified buffer". Type the "y" key. It will now ask you for the filename to save under. Just press enter. This should quit nano.
<ubotu> jota: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<crowley1027> wait
<bimberi> wakest: i don't think there is one, you can try asking here (if you haven't already)
<wakest> oh, well, there used to be a ppc channel
<crowley1027> error writing /ect/apt/sources.list: no such file or directory
<wakest> hmm
<arrenlex> crowley1027: It's not ect, it's etc. Like etcetera.
<crowley1027> hhahahahah
<crowley1027> oooh
<devnull_> wow ... i had to create a /usr/sbin/courierlogger file
<crowley1027> file exists, overwrite?
<wakest> I am wondering if version 6.10 supports the powerbooks wireless card with out installing anything special
<crowley1027> ok i overwrote it.
<arrenlex> crowley1027: ...since you were modifying a blank file, if you overwrite you'll lose any custom repositories ... xD
<crowley1027> *sigh*
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Hope you didn't have anything important in there.
<crowley1027> probly not.  BRAND new linux.
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Now run sudo apt-get update.
<arrenlex> crowley1027: Then all is good.
<crowley1027> got it a couple hours ago;
<wakest> I have installed it on my powerbook, but I don't know how to get onto the wireless network
<crowley1027> ok getting lots of stuff :)
<crowley1027> brb im goin up in the hellhole for food.
<crowley1027> CHARGE!!!
<Aji-Dahaka> howdy.  I'm having this issue with azureus where it's upset because I am using java 1.4.2 which it thinks I shouldn't be using
<SNeeR> If I wanna patch my kernell Should I recompile it all when I patch it
<Zakir> wakest: have you installed network-manager-gnome?
<wakest> I just did the automatic install, from the live cd
<bimberi> wakest: that probably means you have a broadcom card - this page will hopefully help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bimberi> SNeeR: yes, you patch the kernel source so you need to recompile it
<bimberi> !kernelcompile | SNeeR
<ubotu> SNeeR: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<_osiris> i was wondering if someone could help with a live CD install...i load up the live CD then i get an error saying cannot start gnome setting daemon after that when i click install nthing happens
<buscon> Hi, is it possible to make an ubuntu mirror on a debian ?
<arrenlex> buscon: On a debian what?
<buscon> arrenlex, on a debian system
<arrenlex> buscon: What are you trying to do?
<ValMarko> I just installed Beryl. I'm amazed !! Now we're talking graphics :))
<buscon> arrenlex, I need an ubuntu mirror for a lan of ubuntu machines, but I have only debian machines connected to the internet
<jokoon> Hello back
<GlutenBoy> Question: But first of all I must say that I'm now using Ubuntu as my primary OS for the first time and I don't regret it so far...
<drkm> btw if anyone is interested... mounting with fstab with /dev/hd..... will only mount READ no matter what you set it as... will load properly if you use LABEL instead
<mamonassassina> Hello people,I wanna know about iPods and iTunes.
<Aji-Dahaka> apple.com
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: thank you very much
<arrenlex> XD
<mamonassassina> i think i'll be banned if i say what i think about you right now in the channel
<mamonassassina> anyway
* bruenig nominates Aji-Dahaka for helper of the day award
<mamonassassina> if anyone is here to help instead of making jokes.
<bimberi> seconded :)
<drkm> GlutenBoy: same here.. how long has it been your primary OS?
<plesnivyjano> pls how to recover removed files??
<bimberi> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<mamonassassina> can i transfer files like a normal pendrive?
<GlutenBoy> My question is: what is the best file system to share a drive between WinOS and Linux, should I use FAT32? Right now I use NTFS but I read that writing to this is still in beta (not always statble).
* crowley1027 is back
<crowley1027> its updated
<mamonassassina> bimberi: it can be answered with a yes or a no,i think it's easier to look for someone that can give me an answer rather than reading the how-to.
<Aji-Dahaka> manuleviking: nope, but you can use other means ... chuck out gtkpod or amarok, perhaps
<c0llin> hello
<Zakir> you can't drag and drop files if you're using the basic apple OS... however, the rockbox firmware supports this.... try using GTKPOD or similar program for the basic apple firmware.
<buscon> mamonassassina, rtfm
<GlutenBoy> drkm: About a month or so
<Aji-Dahaka> err... mamonassassina ^^you,rather
<mamonassassina> buscon: atfq
<manuleviking> Aji-Dahaka: ;)
<mamonassassina> buscon: osu.
<bimberi> mamonassassina: yes, absolutely, but just in case no-one knows
<mamonassassina> bimberi: sure.
<arrenlex> GlutenBoy: Fat32, yes.
<bimberi> mamonassassina: which is a yes to "it can be answered ..." :)
<ValMarko> Mamonassassina, Ve-se logo que s portugues. Vai para casa aprender a ser educado e depois aparece por aqui
<mamonassassina> buscon: i think "atfqostfu" would be better.but when i sent the first part i hadn't thought of the second part of it.
<bimberi> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mamonassassina> ValMarko: errou,burro,sou Brasileiro.e se ningum  mau-educado comigo,eu no sou mau educado com ningum.
<ValMarko> pior.
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<crowley1027> rtfm?
<buscon> mamonassassina, dunno your language
<jokoon> Anyone having problem with the kernel headers recent update ?
<crowley1027> jfgi?
<mamonassassina> ValMarko: vai se fuder,porco racista.
<ompaul> crowley1027, read the fine*** manual
<bimberi> crowley1027: read the ... manual
<ValMarko> :) eh eh
<crowley1027> lol.
<mamonassassina> buscon: answer the f** question or shut the fuck up
<mamonassassina> that's what i meant.
<jokoon> what is JFGI, period ?
<mamonassassina> oops
<arrenlex> !language | mamonassassina
<ubotu> mamonassassina: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crowley1027> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mamonassassina> forgot to ** the second
<mamonassassina> sorry,sorry.
* crowley1027 shakes his fist at arrenlex
<crowley1027> arrrrr
<crowley1027> haha
<mamonassassina> anyway
<crowley1027> !pirate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> mamonassassina: it doesn't matter what you ** and what you don't
* arrenlex sticks his tongue out at crowley1027
<buscon> mamonassassina, question?
* crowley1027 giggles
<LjL> just don't use foul language, censored or not, and no personal attacks please
<LjL> if you have issues with someone, resolve them in a private query
<bimberi> buscon: bit hard to find it in the noise eh? :)
<LjL> and use english on here please
<crowley1027> yay, rtorrent installed
* crowley1027 fishes for porn.
<mamonassassina> buscon: can i transfer files to an ipod like i do it with a common pendrive?
<mamonassassina> that's my question.
* crowley1027 means pr0n
<mamonassassina> because of this question
<crowley1027> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mamonassassina> that can be answered with a YES or a NO
<mamonassassina> you told me to read the manual
<Aji-Dahaka> mamonassassina: I answered your question...
<iratik> wow i walked in a weird answer
<arrenlex> crowley1027: I think google might be more helpful in helping you find THAT. o_O
<GlutenBoy> My god I think it's the first time I use IRC since high school...sorry a flashback
<Mike> Hey guys, quick question.
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: you did?you told me to go to apple.com
<iratik> How do you upgrade breezy to the newest dist, have done "apt-get update&&apt-get upgrade&&apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Aji-Dahaka> mamonassassina: after that...you know, after you asked your question
<Mike> Is there a way to tell the cpu/memory usage and the like from the console?
<c0llin> could someone point me in the right direction to setting up raid 0 for server install?
<Aji-Dahaka> Mike: top
<mamonassassina> <Aji-Dahaka> err... mamonassassina ^^you,rather
<mamonassassina> you mean,this?
<iratik> Mike: top, uptime
<arrenlex> mamonassassina: You were answered: (04:43:00 PM) Zakir: you can't drag and drop files if you're using the basic apple OS... however, the rockbox firmware supports this.... try using GTKPOD or similar program for the basic apple firmware.
<mamonassassina> like...
<buscon> mamonassassina, you could have read a lot of manuals...
<Aji-Dahaka> mamonassassina: yeah, look just up from there
<ra> I need to write to an NTFS disk. What's the best way to mount the partition? ntfs-3g or something else
<linis_australis> greetings, Question for anyone: when I log in sometimes I am immediately logged back out. Also, when logging in on occasion I am bounced into command line login. Why is this happening?  nyone have any clues?
<bimberi> !upgrade | iratik
<ubotu> iratik: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mike> Aji-Dahaka, iratik: Thank you both very much! :D
<mamonassassina> up from there,the idiot telling me to read the manual?
<george_> Do I have to uninstall gaim in edgy before installing the latest beta as a deb????
<bimberi> george_: no, the package manager will handle that
<george_> bimberi: thanks mate
<Aji-Dahaka> mamonassassina: you hoon!  "nope, but you can use other means ... chuck out gtkpod or amarok, perhaps" <-- see that there that I wrote 6 minutes ago
<arrenlex> mamonassassina: I think you should probably take "read the manual" as "I have absolutely no idea and probably shouldn't be answering this question anyway"... it doesn't seem that anyone who knows the answer is helping you, so just cool down and try again later, or use google. Sorry = /
<mamonassassina> anyway,Zakir,thanks for the gtkpod thing.
<ValMarko> Why dont you try Windows? There you can blasfem for free because you already paid for the product. Go ahead :)
<mamonassassina> arrenlex: zakir helped me.aji-dahaka helped me.
<mamonassassina> arrenlex: buscon had nothing to do with my question.here in brazil there is a saying that goes a little bit like "if you don't know how to help,then don't get on the way"
<crowley1027> in the way*
<mamonassassina> thanks.
<crowley1027> no problem:)
<bruenig> mamonassassina, there is a saying here that goes, fool me once.......shame on ...........you. Fool me twice....................you can't get fooled again.
* Aji-Dahaka rolls over
<iratik> Thanks
* crowley1027 is extremely tired...to the point where he might grab his 10ft extensions for his monitor/PS2 keyboard / mouse and move it all on his bed.
<mamonassassina> bruenig: that didn't help me about my ipod.
<crowley1027> ahahaha
<buscon> mamonassassina, ok we're on a public list, sorry if I write...
<crowley1027> pwnt.
<bruenig> mamonassassina, but it is a saying...
<ValMarko> Nobody is forced to help you. You're here at your own will. remember this.
<crowley1027> touche-pwnt.
<mamonassassina> ValMarko: absolutely
<bruenig> ValMarko, that is not humanity towards others...shame on you
<mamonassassina> at my own will,looking for help.
<mamonassassina> and of course
<ValMarko> Yahh... Humanity is your conduct ... eh eh.
<crowley1027> about 18 hours for my pr0n?@!?!?!?!
<mamonassassina> brazil is a free country,so,i can understand that people have the right to be idiots.
<crowley1027> I only need 15 minutes of it!
<GlutenBoy> Question 2:  In Synaptic Package Manager, what is the difference between Mark for removal and Mark for complete removal?
<mamonassassina> just the way i have the right to get mad at them.
<vanberge> is it quick/easy to configure plugins?  i.e. totem mozilla plugin plays videos right in my browser window?  i want vlc media to  open in a new window
<ValMarko> Did you pay to act like a jerk with others?
<Aji-Dahaka> brasil isn't a free country...but it sure ischeap
<mamonassassina> GlutenBoy: i think complete removal removes all the "configuration"...thing of the package.
<crowley1027> lol.,..
<Aji-Dahaka> my company is constantly going there for the low-waged employment
<arrenlex> Can we move the brazil argument to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<ValMarko> Buy Windows and there you can say fuck you very loud because you, the humanitarian, paid for it
<arrenlex> !language | ValMarko
<ubotu> ValMarko: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crowley1027> ouch...governmentally-pwnt
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: yes,there are poor people here.
<bruenig> brasil*
<dredhammer> hello i succesfully compiled vlc but its missing wmv3 support did i miss something in ./configure?
<digitalsatori> When I explore the file system using Nautilus,  it can only display the files and folders in icon view ,while shifting to list view will leave a blank window. Anybody encounter the same?
<bruenig> dredhammer, why did you compile instead of sudo apt-get install vlc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<jokoon> Hello, I think I need some "heavy" help [I currently thank luck for me newbie to have learn ho to edit a text file VIM in a terminal, I'm with windows now] . There was a kernel headers update, and I rebooted much later. The update replaced my menu.lst (again, without the chainloader entries to boot up windows and the K7 latest entries) but worse, the X11 or X graphical interface doesn't want to start. How can I solve it ?
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: surely not my case though.
<jokoon> sorry for flood
<dredhammer> flash video
<dredhammer> plus wmv3
<linis_australis> greetings, Question for anyone: when I log in sometimes I am immediately logged back out. Also, when logging in on occasion I am bounced into command line login. Why is this happening?  anyone have any clues?
<dredhammer> unless 0.8.6 is in the repos
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: you know that an ipod here costs 3 times what an ipod costs in the Usa.
<Aji-Dahaka> jokoon: what does it do instead of starting?  any error messages or anything?
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: so...
<timtrimble> trying to upgrade from breezy to edgy.  unsure entirely what to do.  can someone help?  i had to do this because gparted would crash when I would try to use the edgy livecd.
<crowley1027> in equivalent to US dollars mamonassassina?
<mamonassassina> still,i have some important things to do
<tim167> what's a good way to run small windows applications on ubuntu ?
<crowley1027> do you mean it costs 200 US here and 600 US there, or 200 US here and 600 Peso there
<mamonassassina> tim167: wine
<timtrimble> tim167:  wine
<linis_australis> tim167: wine
<Aji-Dahaka> mamonassassina: I don't doubt it.  takes about 4 hours for me to earn an ipod, though.  I imagine somewhat longer for the average brasilian to earn an ipod
<mamonassassina> crowley1027: in equivalent to US dollars.
<bimberi> !wine | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<crowley1027> oh wow
<crowley1027> tim167:wine
<timtrimble> tim167:  apt-get install wine and then just type "wine <program name>"
<tim167> :-D ok wine it is! is it in synaptic ?
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: average brazilian...ya,i know some of those.
<jokoon> Aji-Dahaka X says in some dirty text mode that some configuration files blabla with some report I can't understand. I just remember the last thing was like "no screen found"
<timtrimble> yeah, tim167
<timtrimble> trying to upgrade from breezy to edgy.  unsure entirely what to do.  can someone help?  i had to do this because gparted would crash when I would try to use the edgy livecd.
<tim167> timtrimble: ok thanks!
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: they work for my father.
<_osiris__> is there any other way to install ubuntu than downloading the iso?
<arrenlex> Anyone familiar with xvidcap? I am wondering what settings provide the best framerate in a movie. I can compress\resize it later; I just want to capture.
<Aji-Dahaka> jokoon: you may need to try reconfiguring X, I'm not sure the ubuntu-approved method, but editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf or using xorgcfg usually work
<arrenlex> ! install | _osiris
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: still,my country has never invaded a country.
<ubotu> _osiris: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<arrenlex> ! install | _osiris__
<ubotu> _osiris__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<GlutenBoy> Question3: Why when I try to Remove, let say Ekiga Softphone, in Synaptic it says I need to also remove the  ubuntu-desktop package and when I look at this package they say I shouldn't remove it?
<mamonassassina> we have the most beautiful beaches in the world,the biggest river and the biggest forest as well.
<Aji-Dahaka> mamonassassina: I wasn't going to bring that up.  I don't like insulting people just because of what country they come from.
<bimberi> !offtopic | mamonassassina
<ubotu> mamonassassina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arrenlex> GlutenBoy: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which can be safely removed.
<timtrimble> how do i dist-upgrade from breezy to edgy?
<mamonassassina> Aji-Dahaka: "brasil is surely cheap"
<digitalsatori> Nautilus can only display the files and folders in icon view, not in list view. Can anybody help?
<bimberi> !upgrade | timtrimble
<ubotu> timtrimble: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> !upgrade | timtrimble
<Aji-Dahaka> mamonassassina: I've heard that
<arrenlex> Can we PLEASE move the brazil discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, guys?!
<timtrimble> tanks bimberi
<_osiris__> thank you ^_^
<jrib> hey!
<bruenig> brasil*
<mamonassassina> no,no offtopic,i guess i'm going to leave now.
<bimberi> timtrimble: np, note that you should go breezy -> dapper -> edgy
<maddash> !offtopic | maddash
<ubotu> maddash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_5-HT_> timtrimble: leap-frogging when dist-upgrading is not a good idea. Better to go Breezy -> Dapper -> Edgy to help avoid breakage. The follwing in an Edgy upgrade guide from the ubuntu wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Aji-Dahaka> so I installed azureus from apt, but it complains that I am running java 1.4.2 which it thinks is too old.  Is this a known problem?  is there a known remedy?
<mamonassassina> RACIST PIG.
<arrenlex> What the hell.
<bruenig> Aji-Dahaka, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<jokoon> Aji-Dahaka what kind of thing I should fix in this file ?
<arrenlex> Anyone familiar with xvidcap? I am wondering what settings provide the best framerate in a movie. I can compress\resize it later; I just want to capture.
<mame_runner> I was wondering if there is a faster ripper other than sound juicer
<vanberge> could anybody help me change around my firefox plugins?  i want to use VLC and can't seem to get totem's plugin disabled
<Aji-Dahaka> jokoon: it depends a bit on what exactly is wrong ... usually it states whether it is the video card or pointer device or whatnots
<mame_runner> vanberge: CAn you just uninstall totem?
<arrenlex> vanberge: apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<timtrimble> thanks for help, all.  i'll hopefully be seeing you all in 6.10
<vanberge> mame_runner, arrenlex when i go to mark that for uninstall it also requires taht i un mark "ubuntu-desktop" for some reason?
<jokoon> Aji-Dahaka so actually xorgcfg is sure to fix the problem ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Aji-Dahaka> jokoon: wort ha try at least
<Aji-Dahaka> worth*
<arrenlex> vanberge: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which can be safely removed.
<arrenlex> !metapackage | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<mame_runner> I dont think it actully uninstalls the whole desktop because I have done it for other aps.
<jokoon> ok, thanks for te help
<vanberge> arrenlex, ubotu  tyvm.   :-P
<pablo___> hi, i am having problem to set up the ssid on a pcmcia
<kbrosnan_> vanberge: type about:config in the address bar find plugin.expose_full_path and change it to true, type about:plugins in the address bar find the totem plugins, rm them, go back to about:config and change plugin.expose_full_path back to false (minor security issue leaving it true)
<GlutenBoy> I just removed Ekiga and the "ubuntu-desktop" package and all when well phew ;)
<ColonelZarkawi> greetings
<pablo___> how do i setup the ssid on the network/interfaces
<GlutenBoy> Wow cool there's a python-beagle package to do search with beagle in python code.
<wyld> what can i do if i screwed up my sources.list?
<dabaR_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<maddash> pablo___: do sudo network-admin?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wyld> thanks
<k13> Hi there! I have the following situation: I have a LDAP server with user authentication (running on a SuSE), each user has a printing quota. I have a printing server running in Windows with share enabled (so I see it as a Samba share in the client PCs). The client PCs runs Ubuntu. So this is what I want: configure the Ubuntu's CUPS server to access this Windows share, BUT CUPS _must_ use the current username
<k13>  and password to access it (like smb://user:pass@printing_share_server_host) because the server decreases the user quota by the pages printed. Is there any practical way to do this by configuring Samba, or CUPS to do this without the neeeding of wrapper scripts or the like?
<n2diy> Hello, I installed Mondo with Synaptic this afternoon, but I can't run it, it isn't in my menus, and doesn't run from a CLI?
<orangefly> i have samba and a vpn....the vpn is connecting, but how do i access my folders on the server....???....
<ColonelZarkawi> n2diy, error message
<n2diy> None, I just get the command prompt again, I ran updatedb, and that didn't change anything.
<ubun> anyone know why all my movies are playing reaaalllly slowly? i have a fast machine and they werent doing this before. i installed all the codecs and stuff and am testing with mplayer, vlc and totem
<ColonelZarkawi> n2diy, what does strace mondo say
<n2diy> Cololnel, I don't know, I give it a try now.
<ubun> they wreent doing this all slow out of sync stuff the other day
<kitche> n2diy: it's mondoarchive -Oc 2 -g to backup to a cdr
<n2diy> Colonel, it says command not found. Synaptic shows it as installed??
<corevette> how come when i can't uninstall xgl without getting an error?
<kitche> n2diy: the 2 stands for the writer speed
<ColonelZarkawi> n2diy, probably you are not giving the right parameters to mondo as kitche suggested
<ColonelZarkawi> n2diy, and the wrong command line program
<ColonelZarkawi> n2diy, forget about my suggestion of using strace
<pablo___> agggggghhhhhhh why it doesnt works the wireless
<kitche> ColonelZarkawi: :)
<pablo___> how do i check if the pcmcia card is rightly detected
<ColonelZarkawi> Pablo, dmesg
<n2diy> Colonel, kitche, thanks all try mondoarchive at the prompt, and see if it gives me any suggestions.
<Navyseal> with what program do i extract video and sound from an .avi file?
<kitche> n2diy: mondo's website has documentation which will tell you the most common switches and how to use them
<crowley1027> how do you remove a program?  apt-get -r program?
<maddash> pablo___: what's the problem?
<ColonelZarkawi> crowley1027, apt-get --purge remove package
<tom_kelleher> is it possible to add 'open terminal here' to the menu when I right click the desktop or a folder
<maddash> pablo___: does "sudo network-admin" work?
<Navyseal> use the synaptic crowley1027
<pablo___> maddash: i set up the ssid but it is not working
<ColonelZarkawi> tom_kelleher, xfce has that option already for the xfce terminal
<ColonelZarkawi> tom_kelleher, in thunar
<ColonelZarkawi> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<maddash> pablo___: huh? define "not working." what does the network-admin command bring up?
<crowley1027> there isn't a way to get icons on desktop?
<crowley1027> like Gaim or ktorrent?
<Navyseal> with what program do i extract video and sound from an .avi file?
<bruenig> crowley1027, right click on the desktop, create launcher
<n2diy> kitche, thanks, I DLed the docs to, but they weren't very helpful, but running mondoarchive brought me to a menu, so now I'm on the right path, tnx.
<maddash> pablo___: "it"? how did you even set up the ssid?
<pablo___> maddash: it brings a panel to configure the networks
<bruenig> crowley, or generally you can drag and drop stuff, like menu items
<nexact> hey all, I have to install a perl package, Net::RawIP.. unfortunately, I can't find it, I need help please.. Thanks !
<pablo___> maddash: and there i set up the ssid
<maddash> pablo___: what does "iwconfig" say?
<kitche> Navyseal: well there is many programs to do that but usually avi is just a container the format of the video and sound can be anything
<tom_kelleher> ColonelZarkawi; thanks, I'm installing it now.
<ubun> what should i do if all of my movies play realllly slowly and they werent before? something i installed or configured messed things up im sure but i have no idea what
<kitche> nexact: you have to use CPAN and it's been a while sicne I used it myself
<Navyseal> kitche so how do i do?
<maddash> pablo___: how many wireless interfaces do you have?
<pablo___> maddash: 1
<maddash> pablo___: ok, so I assume that network-admin shows that interface, right?
<n2diy> Navyseal, www.cpan.???
<pablo___> maddash: right
<maddash> pablo___: is the interface enabled? properly activated (via network-admin panel)?
<pablo___> maddash: sure
<kitche> Navyseal: well you want to rip them from the avi file?
<ColonelZarkawi> tom_kelleher, it's a very nice thunar feature ("Open terminal here"). It is shown in the context menu when I click with the right mouse on a directory
<kitche> Navyseal: and not redo the video in a different format or what?
<ColonelZarkawi> tom_kelleher, I wonder why this is not a default feauture in NAUTILUS
<kitche> n2diy: cpan is part of perl it's how you download modules of perl and such
<Navyseal> well i want to extract them and get to put it in avi again kitche
<tobi> Hello back
<pablo___> maddash: but iwconfig doesnt tell me the ssid i put
<maddash> pablo___: ok, open up network-admin (under sudo) again,
<dabaR_> ColonelZarkawi: it is assumed that most nautilus users do not use a terminal, and thus the feature is not enabled by default due to the gnome hig
<tom_kelleher> ColonelZarkawi; yea, I find that feature really helpful. Even if it's really easy to cd in a terminal I'm just lazy that way
<n2diy> kitche, I think they have a website too?
<tobi> using irssi in a DOS like test
<tobi> text
<maddash> pablo___: select your interface, click "properties,"
<nexact> maddash, thanks for the hints, cpan is simple ;D
<dabaR_> tom_kelleher: you can install nautilus-open-terminal and get the feature
<pablo___> maddash: right, now
<maddash> nexact: huh?
<ColonelZarkawi> tom_kelleher, you are right "cd ../../../" and stuff... that sucks really :)
<tom_kelleher> dabaR_; oh really? would that be in the package manager?
<nexact> maddash, err, kitche.
<n2diy> kitche, yep, it is cpan.org
<benplaut> is there a non-break method for backporting the newest hplip drivers to dapper? just got a new printer, and it's only in a newer version. (power user, just not familiar with debian derivs)
<jokoon> Is the person helping me 15min ago still there ?
<maddash> pablo___: there's a combo box thingy right next to "ESSID:"
<dabaR_> tom_kelleher: well, or you could compile it, but that package is in ubuntu...anything you install is through a package manager...
<benplaut> well forget that
<dabaR_> tom_kelleher: or shortly, yes
<maddash> pablo___: if you click it, it should display to you the SSID of detected routers
<benplaut> they provide debs... whaddya know :P
<pablo___> maddash: yes where i set up the ssid
<kitche> nexact: no problem just couldn't tell you how to get it since it's been a very long time sicne I used it myself
<tom_kelleher> dabaR_; installed it :)
<maddash> pablo___: click the "v" (down arrow button) - does it display the ssid of your router?
<crowley1027> how do i install decoders for totem?
<jenda> How can I empty the trash can with root privs?
<ColonelZarkawi> !totem-xine
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pablo___> maddash: i dont broadcast it from the router i just only like to set it up
<dabaR> !codecs | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tom_kelleher> dabaR; should I restart X or something? I don't see the option?
<dabaR> tom_kelleher: killall nautilus in a terminal
<dabaR> jenda: what are you asking?
<bimberi> hi jenda, sudo rm -r /home/jenda/.Trash/*
<tom_kelleher> dabaR; that exactly what I type?
<vanberge> anybody could throw me a quick command for getting rid of stupid windows files that i migrated?  like desktop.ini and thumbs.db ?
<dabaR> tom_kelleher: killall nautilus
<kitche> Navyseal: try Cinerella
<pablo___> maddash: whats that exadecimal or ascii thing?
<tom_kelleher> dabaR; AWESOME! You rock!
<kitche> vanberge: rm -i *.ini -i makes it ask you if you want to delete before it does
<dabaR> ;P
<maddash> pablo___: u only use that if you use password encrypted your router/client transactions
<tom_kelleher> ColonelZarkawi; not sure if you caught that but dabaR just showed me a package that will add the 'open in terminal' anywhere
<vanberge> kitche, could we integrate that into a larger search?  like find "desktop.ini, thumbs.db" | rm
<n2diy> Mondo wants to know what /dev my CDR is, is there a quick way to determine that?
<ColonelZarkawi> tom_kelleher, I didn't get that, which is the package?
<pablo___> maddash: well mine is not encrypted
<maddash> pablo___: what do you mean by not broadcasting from the router?
<wabz> hi, my sound isn't working - I'm trying to rmmod snd_intel8x0, but it tells me it's in use. How can I find out what's using it?
<econobeing> in beryl, when i'm switching desktops, the windows move...forward, like towards the screen. how would i turn that off?
<washbear> any OOo 2.1 .deb packages?
<ubun> should i enable kernal frame buffer, in xerver-xorg?
<tom_kelleher> ColonelZarkawi;  nautilus-open-terminal
<kitche> vanberge: well you can but what's the extensitons of the files just .ini and .db?
<jokoon> Hello, I have some problem with a Xorg not wanting to start, tried xorgcfg but there no such like comand, I still need some heavy help
<ColonelZarkawi> tom_kelleher, hmmm nice, I will instal too, thanks dabaR !
<pablo___> maddash: i dont let the other machines to detect it, i have to set it up, it works for the rest but ubuntu 6.10 not
<Aji-Dahaka> bruenig: is there a way to make that the default java?
<vanberge> kitche, just thumbs.db and desktop.ini are the only ones i am concerned about
<zacky> hello everyone!
<zacky> i am just wondering when i type "about:configure" in firefox's address bar, it said invalid url?
<bruenig> Aji-Dahaka, not sure how you installed the other one. That is the only java I ever installed
<tom_kelleher> ColonelZarkawi; just install that then restart nautilus like dabaR showed me
<wabz> zacky: about:config
<Aji-Dahaka> bruenig: I think it's part of the default install.
<ColonelZarkawi> tom_kelleher,will do, thanks
<zacky> wabz: cheers
<bruenig> Aji-Dahaka, pretty sure it isn't
<maddash> pablo___: does ubuntu connect when you configure your router to broadcast?
<wabz> how do I unload a module that doesn't want to be unloaded? -f gives ERROR: Removing 'snd_intel8x0': Resource temporarily unavailable
<kbrosnan> zacky: it is about:config
<n2diy> Mondo wants to know what /dev my CDR is, is there a quick way to determine that?
<kitche> vanberge: then do rm -i desktop.ini thumbs.db
<Aji-Dahaka> bruenig: it's depended on by ubuntu-desktop so for me it installed by default.
<dabaR> wabz: what about blacklisting it and rebootinG?
<pablo___> maddash: dont know, that shouldnt be the problem, i configured ubuntu 6.06 in another notebook with another pcmcia without bradcasting
<Aji-Dahaka> bruenig: does java5-bin fulfill the dependency of azureus?
<maddash> pablo___: also, are you connected to your router via hardlink/ethernet right now? maybe there's some conflict when you try to connect via wireless as well
<bruenig> Aji-Dahaka, yes
<vanberge> kitche, but that wouldnt go recursively through a directory structure would it?
<jokoon> I'm running irssi now, can someone say my nick to see if highlighting works ?
<kitche> n2diy: look at your /etc/fstab and see what gets mounted as your cdrom drive
<pablo___> maddash: no hard link by that machine
<bruenig> jokoon
<jokoon> ah thanks
<jokoon> so I ask my question again
<kitche> vanberge: you will have to add the -r switch
<maddash> pablo___: have you tried using the other pcmcia w/this notebook?
<jokoon> Hello, I have some problem with a Xorg not wanting to start, tried xorgcfg but there no such command, I still need some heavy help
<pablo___> maddash: thats what i will try
<n2diy> kitche, thanks, I thought there might be a way to ls it, but I'll take a look in fstab.
<w3ccv> vanberge, man find - there is a set op flags you can do with find that will rm files - first use print if they are correct then do it with the rm flags
<dabaR> jokoon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the command to config x. DO you have a graphics card like ati or nvidia?
<Aji-Dahaka> bruenig: sho 'nuff.  thanks a lot :)
<slop> if i have an application running that's hogging up a lot of memory, is there something i can do to keep it from bogging down my system performance so much (besides buying more memory), like making it higher priority or something?
<jokoon> dabaR: yes of course, I ran quake 3 with ubuntu like yesterday, 125 fps in 1024*768
<jokoon> dabaR: nvidia
<dabaR> jokoon: so x stopped working? I don't know much about fixing that other than the nvidia wiki page...
<ColonelZarkawi> slop, fix the application
<Aji-Dahaka> bruenig: so you use azureus with 1.5 and it doesn't core dump for you?
<bruenig> Aji-Dahaka, I don't use azureus. I once did, and it didn't core dump.
<slop> ColonelZarkawi: i don't think it needs fixing....i'm kinda over-using it...
<jokoon> dabaR: first it began with a kernel headers update, it replaced my menu.lst with an new one, and when I started it, X told me there was problems, and that he did not want to start
<kitche> slop: what program is it?
<slop> kitche: rTorrent
<crowley1027> HALELUJAH
<kitche> slop: hmm odd you must be having a lot of peers or something connected to you
<crowley1027> i found my 256MB lexar drive.
<crowley1027> i can play pokemon sapphire now.
<crowley1027> YESS
<crowley1027> haha
<crowley1027> !flood crowley1027
<slop> kitche: well i've got 9 really big torrents open at once
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flood crowley1027 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maddash> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crowley1027> !flood|crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arpu> hi @ll
<__mikem> Whats a lexar drive?
<jokoon> How can I run a command in terminal without quitting irssi ?
<proqesi> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> proqesi: yes?
<arpu> can anybody help me with this problem ?  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<LjL> since when do we have !op anyway?
<jrib> jokoon: use screen, or /exec in irssi might work (depends on what you want to do)
<ColonelZarkawi> jokoon, screen
<ColonelZarkawi> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<nalioth> proqesi: did you need help?
<proqesi> nalioth: I need a cloak, do you know who is the staffer?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<maddash> er
<maddash> ok
<maddash> that was weird
<n2diy> Ok, mondo is cooking now, how do I do a restore with mondo?
<__mikem> Seveas, is !op an aleas for !ops?
<Seveas> yes
<__mikem> figures
<maddash> what's the point of !op?
<jokoon> screen
<zacky> how do i set firefox to use mplayer to handle all the videos instead of totem(cos totem doesn't work on wmv file)?
<jokoon> even with the / is doesnt work
<Seveas> maddash, to alert the operators when people are misbehaving
<Crankymonky> maddash, to get an op's attention shoudlt he channel be spammed or something
<jokoon> I'll reconnect
<proqesi> Seveas: please, can you help?  I really *do* need a net cloak
<maddash> Seveas,Crankymonky: thanks
<Seveas> proqesi, a) that's offtopic b) don't abuse ops c) we aren't freenodestaff, see the freenod website
<Crankymonky> maddash, de nada
* Aji-Dahaka scraps azureus in favour of ktorrent
<proqesi> sorry, I couldn't remember your name and thought you might know.. :(
<__mikem> proqesi, there is a local freenode staff member named nalioth who likes to hang around here, you can also PM him.
<shwag> any used tripwire or something like that to watch for modifications to a machine ?
<existence> How can I rewrite Grub to the MBR?  I reinstalled windows and it got wiped (i.e. I boot straight to windows).
<bimberi> proqesi: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<w3ccv> shwag, I used to use it on a Solaris machine - questions
<nalioth> proqesi: __mikem is a helpful fellow who can answer your questions before he points folks around
<lardarse_> does anyone know where the themes are stored for gnome ?
<Seveas> existence, grub-install /dev/yourharddrivehere
<nalioth> !tell lardarse_ about themes
<n2diy> shwag, I tried in the past, with no luck, but I have tried it with synaptic.
<__mikem> lol thanks
<lardarse_> nalioth: ?
<existence> Seveas, am I going to have to mount that in a live CD first?
<Seveas> existence, no
<nalioth> lardarse_: look to your private messages
<n2diy> shwag, I meant to say haven't tried it with synaptic.
<__mikem> unfortunately, I know nothing about the cloaks, except that unless freenode approves of it, you probably won't have much luck using it in these rooms
<lardarse_> oh... damn, no sound on this computer
<existence> Seveas, I can't get to my linux partition since I boot straight to windows..
<proqesi> I already have a cloak, I just need it changed and lilo isn't around anymore
<n2diy> Ok, mondo is cooking now, how do I do a restore with mondo?
<Seveas> proqesi, ffs, stop being offtopic and follow the instructions people gave...
<proqesi> a really popular troll has a similar name to me and I have to change my nick
<lardarse_> nalioth: i meant where are they cutrently on my computer?
<nalioth> lardarse_: if you read the info, you'll find out
<shwag> n2diy: synaptic can watch my hd ?
<n2diy> shwag, no, it can install tripwire. My past experience with tripwire wasl installing it myself.
<tom_kelleher> I just tried to install an application but it said I couldn't install it because of a dependancies but I check in the package manager and I already have it.
<shwag> n2diy: oh...so is tripwire the program to use though?
<w3ccv> shwag, what's your question about tripwire
<shwag> w3ccv: should I use it?
<n2diy> To monitor for changed files, yes.
<shwag> n2diy: so its like the defacto standard then ?
<shwag> n2diy: is it easy to install on ubuntu ?
<n2diy> Shwag, to monitor for changed files, yes.
<shwag> n2diy: apt-get install tripwire ?
<w3ccv> shwag, depends it does whatch the disk, but it can get wrapped up in itself - if it watches it's log files then they are always changing, configuring is time consuming, but worth it.
<n2diy> Shwag, I have a linux security book, and tripewire is the first chapter.
<n2diy> Shwag, I couldn't get tripwire to run, but maybe synaptic can do the job?
<shwag> n2diy: i usually just use apt-get
<n2diy> Schwag, apt-get install should work.
<proqesi> Seveas: sorry, I'm just a bit distraught over the whole mess
<w3ccv> shwag, I've had it run on Solaris and RedHat9 with no problems - right out of the box, so to speak
<pasquale> ciao
<n2diy> Ok, mondo is cooking now, how do I do a restore with mondo?
<k13> where do I search the package directory like the search in packages.debian.org ?
<ColonelZarkawi> k13, with apt-file
<bimberi> k13: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ColonelZarkawi> k13, or with apt-cache searc
<k13> colonel: i'd like to search the packages contents, and apt-file is too slow to build its cache...
<garrettkajmowicz> Quick question:  If I want to fetch the source for a particular package I have installed on my system so that I can make modifications, what is the easiest way to do this?
<k13> thanks, bimberi
<n2diy> garrettkajmowicz, look for the CVS version of it?
<bimberi> k13: np :)
<ernz> When I try to rename the name of a USB device, Ubuntu doesn't allow me to, can someone please shed some light on why the text field is editable, but you can't actually edit it, and how I would actually go about doing it on Kubuntu/ubuntu?
<w3ccv> garrettkajmowicz, my first look would be fershmeat.net
<GlutenBoy> Why the search window of Beagle doesn't appear when I press F12? That's what is in my settings.
<dabaR> garrettkajmowicz: apt-get src <pkg> if the deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list are uncommented
<ColonelZarkawi> garrettkajmowicz, apt-get source
<ernz> ... PleasE?
<ColonelZarkawi> apt-get src
<crowley1027> how do i install wine
<ColonelZarkawi> E: Invalid operation src
<crowley1027> how do i get it*
<bimberi> !wine | crowley1027
<ColonelZarkawi> !wine
<ubotu> crowley1027: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<crowley1027> can i get it via terminal?
<ColonelZarkawi> crowley1027, yes
<crowley1027> what command?
<crowley1027> sudo apt-get install wine
<crowley1027> AHH
<crowley1027> i for got the install part
<garrettkajmowicz> dabaR, ColonelZarkawi, thanks.  Download in progress.
<bimberi> crowley1027: getting the hang of linux eh? :)
<crowley1027> a bit :)
<holyduck> hm, my apt has managed to go into somwhat of a infinitive loop
<holyduck> it wont install anything
<holyduck> becouse a file install was aborted
<holyduck> and the dpgk --configure -a command
<holyduck> just fails at fixing it
<holyduck> it cant install the package either
<holyduck> :(
<Rasta> someone knows if is possible to have vmware player working fullscreen and change between workspaces with ctrl+alt+right without minimize the player?
<dabaR> holyduck: how about removal?
<holyduck> hm
<holyduck> 2 sec
<jrib> !enter | crowley1027, holyduck
<ubotu> crowley1027, holyduck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<holyduck> sorry
<holyduck> hm now why did'nt i think of that
<holyduck> it seems to be working
<dabaR> so I can fix the issue
<holyduck> thank you dabaR
<dabaR> $20
<finchx6_> Hey, I'm quite the linux newb, and I just got XGL with Beryl running perfectly on edgy eft...  Although it's causing me a lot of problems because of a certain keystroke that is automatically implemented
<finchx6_> it makes the keystroke shift+backsapce log out of your session
<finchx6_> I know I have to change the modmap to change this, which I thought I'd done, but I'm obviously using a different modmap file than the one I made changes too, because nothing changed
<finchx6_> and yes, I did have the rights to edit the file when I did
<andyky> I'm having trouble getting a PCI wireless card to work. It's linksys WMP11. I've can see the  "driver installed, hardware present" message from ndiswrapper -l. Can anyone help?
<finchx6_> So, basically...my question is this.  How can I find out exactly which xmodmap I'm using??
<__mikem> We havn't had a good net split lately
<dabaR> !xgl | finchx6_
<ubotu> finchx6_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<benplaut> i just hooked up my printer, and when trying to print anything the CUPS status of the job flips immediately from "printing" to "stopped
<benplaut> suggestions?
<pablo_> no, it doesnt works neither with the other card
<n2diy> Ok, mondo is cooking now, how do I do a restore with mondo?
<kuto> hi
<kuto> how do i install flash with firefox 2.0
<pablo_> yeesss now yes
<funkyHat> I'm trying to use dcop over ssh and getting really weird problems :S
<proqesi> finchx6_: did you try /usr/share/xmodmap?
<funkyHat> matt@bloob:~$ ssh mesh 'dcop amarok player nowPlaying'
<funkyHat> bash: dcop: command not found
<Dustrh> sudo aptitued purge apache2 is leaving the conf files behind. shouldn't that command remove all traces?
<Ropechoborra> What is dcop for?
<funkyHat> But if I run dcop amarok player nowPlaying on a terminal on mesh it works no problem
<kuto> zippity doo dah zippity day
<sparky_elite> hey, does anyone know how to turn on MSN window closing notification in gaim?
<sparky_elite> it used to work in 1.5
<proqesi> the folks on #gaim might know
<Dustrh> sudo aptitued purge apache2 is leaving the conf files behind. shouldn't that command remove all traces?
<funkyHat> Ropechoborra, uh... I think it's a kind of message bus... it doesn't have a man page or an info page so I can't actually give you it's official purpose!
<funkyHat> Ropechoborra, I just want to use it to grab 'now playing' info from amaroK on my other machine
<Ropechoborra> =( no idea sorry
<robert_> can I get bsd make pre-compiled for Ubuntu?
<jvai> hey ppl
<lubix> bsd is it own operation system robert_
<robert_> I know
<lubix> how would it be pre-compiled for ubuntu
<lubix> that makes 0.00 sense
<shwag> Can anyone help me to figure out why there is a 15 second delay when I ssh to my server before it asks me for my password?
<proqesi> robert_: you can get a few bsd tools in bsdutils and bsdmainutils but I don't think make is one of them
<OllieD> Hello
<Thuryn> yo
<lubix> oh bsd-make
<lubix> i get it
<robert_> I've got both bsdutils and bsdmainutils
<lubix> are you a dev for bsd?
<lumaQQ> Does anyone know whats the deal with Flash 9 in ubuntu ?  still cant get mine to work and i just found a new dead or alive vid on youtube ~~  this is mega important ~~ anyone offer any help ?
<Jamo> how do I figure out if tomcat is installed on my ubuntu install?
<OllieD> that's a secret
<lumaQQ> Does anyone know whats the deal with Flash 9 in ubuntu ?  still cant get mine to work and i just found a new dead or alive vid on youtube ~~  this is mega important ~~ anyone offer any help ?
<Jamo> like seriously how do I search for tomcat on this crap
<LjL> !flash9 | lumaQQ
<ubotu> lumaQQ: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<proqesi> Jamo: you could try "locate tomcat" and see if anything comes up
<lumaQQ> backports?
<LjL> !backports | lumaQQ
<ubotu> lumaQQ: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jamo> thank you, that worked
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lumaQQ about repositories | lumaQQ, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> lumaQQ: you should read about how ubuntu organizes software, i think...
<Jamo> hmm.. now I wonder how to run it :|
<lumaQQ> LjL ?  why    ?
<LjL> lumaQQ: because it's important to know... and if you had, you'd know what backports is :)
<LjL> lumaQQ: software management is arguably the most important thing in a distribution, so you definitely want to understand how it's done
<kuto> w00t
<kuto> hi guys
<mnoir> ok - I have my sources configured including all the source ones.  So how do I download the source for, say, bash or the 'most' utility using synaptic?  I know how to do it using apt-get.
<LjL> lumaQQ: long story short: ubuntu (say Edgy) has an "edgy" repository, containing the (frozen, never-changing) release packages, an "edgy-updates" repository, which contains ONLY updates that fix VERY serious bugs, "edgy-security", which gives you security patches, and "edgy-backports", which can give you (if you enable it) new versions of packages that were 'backported' from the next (experimental) distribution, Feisty in this case
<sud0> hi
<kuto> mnoir try the search function
<kuto> hi sud0
<LjL> lumaQQ: each repository has a "main" (officially maintained, free packages) component, a "universe" (community maintained, free) one, "restricted" (officially maintained, non-free) and "multiverse" (community maintained, non-free)
<funkyHat> Ok this makes no sense :/
<kuto> funkyHat: what do you need help with
<LjL> lumaQQ: specifically, Flash is in multiverse, and Flash 9, since it didn't exist at the time of the Edgy release, is in edgy-backports's multiverse
<mnoir> kuto - nope, only shows the binary package
<jvai> <--*taking notes*
<funkyHat> If I run ./nowplaying on another machine (called mesh) it calls a program which tells me what track amaroK is playing
<kuto> mnoir: sorry
<funkyHat> But if I run ssh mesh './nowplaying' I get...
<funkyHat> $ ssh matt@mesh './nowplaying'
<funkyHat> ./nowplaying: line 1: dcop: command not found
<LjL> lumaQQ: then there are the third-party, unsupported repositories (usually not recommended, but can be useful sometimes). you can manage (add, remove, change) repositories from the command line, or from Software Sources, and you can use apt-get (command line) or Synaptic to actually install/remove/upgrade the software
<jokoon> hello, I already tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but in recovery mode, but starting the system in no-recovery mode and I still have the Xorg telling there is some problem with the nvidia driver ...
<bummerz> i looked at the faq but found no solution. i installed ubuntu edgy on my laptop today, runs great. i made 2 users and when i log off and switch user, the mouse cursor freezes i cant use it, but i can still use the keyboard part. any suggestions?
<funkyHat> kuto, any ideas?
<kitche> jokoon: pastebin your Xorg.0.log it's in /var/log at a pastebin site
<jokoon> ok
<kuto> funkyHat: your dcop server might not be working
<kuto> funkyHat: i honestly dont have any ideas how to do network stuff in linux
<funkyHat> kuto, the command works correctly when I run it locally on mesh though... :S (I'm sitting next to both machines)
<kuto> funkyHat: what is mesh
<dabaR> funkyHat: as a long shot, try installing kdelibs4c2a
<funkyHat> kuto, my desktop pc, it's running Gentoo
<funkyHat> dabaR, on which machine?
<dabaR> funkyHat: the one where it does not work, off course
<dabaR> of*
<Stewie> Sup
<LjL> !sup
<funkyHat> dabaR, the other machine only has kde 3.5 though
<ubotu> sup: Software Upgrade Protocol implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-12 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 212 kB
* Stewie ownt
<jokoon> kitche : http://paste.uni.cc/12202
<goochy> how's everybody doing tonight?
<dabaR> funkyHat: so you are saying that package is not available?
<brianMan> How do I stop dhclient from populating the resolv.conf?
<kitche> jokoon: do an lsmod see if you have a nvidia kernel module
<LjL> brianMan: i removed the 'resolvconf' package to achieve that, not sure it's a reasonable route, and ymmv. maybe you could also just set -w resolv.conf
<jokoon> kitche : the problem is that I managed to boot at least windows, is there things I should do after doing a lsmod ?
<funkyHat> dabaR, I have a feeling it's something to do with ssh using the local system's environment rather than the remote one's :S if I ran ssh mesh 'dcop' it returned command not found, but if I run ssh mesh '/usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcop it gives a different error (ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server)
<jokoon> kitche : before I return to the recovery mode
<funkyHat> dabaR, should ssh use the local system's PATH? (That's what it looks like it's doing to me :S)
<dabaR> funkyHat: ssh is a remote login, it will act as if you opened a terminal right on the computer.
<funkyHat> dabaR, no the package is available, but it doesn't match the verson of the KDE libs on mesh
<kitche> jokoon: no lsmod just lists what modules you have on your system
<brianMan> LjL: I'm sure I stumbled upon some way to stop dhclient from touching it, but can't find anything in the man pages.. Will try to dig deeper.
<dabaR> funkyHat: that path is not in your PATH, if it says command not found.
<dabaR> funkyHat: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lubix> feisty fawn
<jokoon> test
<funkyHat> dabaR, I know, but it IS in my PATH on mesh, so if I type ssh mesh 'dcop' it should be in my path!
<YoshiG3> funkyHat: whatsup
<funkyHat> dabaR, edgy
<dabaR> find /usr/bin/dcop edgy
<dabaR> !find /usr/bin/dcop edgy
<jokoon> kitche : you think a kernel headers update would have changed the nvidia kernel ?
<ubotu> File /usr/bin/dcop found in kdelibs-bin, kdelibs-dbg
<desenv0> hi all
<funkyHat> YoshiG3, ssh weirdness.... If I run ssh matt@mesh (my desktop PC) I can't run dcop (bash: dcop: command not found), but it runs fine in a terminal window on that machine
<MarcC-Linux> when I try to uninstall Gimp it says it will uninstall Ubuntu-Desktop too...is this OK?
<desenv0> anynone have experience with ubuntu vpn (edgy)?
<dabaR> !ubuntu-desktop | MarcC-Linux
<ubotu> MarcC-Linux: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<funkyHat> MarcC-Linux, yeah that's fine, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage (doesn't contain any files)
<MarcC-Linux> dabaR: thank you :)
<MarcC-Linux> got it, thanks funkyHat
<FreeNet> hi may i know where is the HTTPs certificates stored? in ubuntu?
<YoshiG3> funkyHat: I was just sayin whatsup, sorry I can't help you with your prob, I switched back to windows =\
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know of any good games that can run on older hardware, or a channel that could tell me.  (Geforce2, AthlonXP1800)
<funkyHat> YoshiG3, ahh, ok :(
<governator> yo
<dabaR> FreeNet: did you create one?
<funkyHat> YoshiG3, Ohh yeah I remember, odd problems with your graphics card or something?
<FreeNet> no...
<dabaR> FreeNet: or you bought one and want to pput it into the right place?
<kling0n> crazy_bus: try wolfenstein: enemy territory or america's army
<FreeNet> it's default there
<kling0n> gah sleepy... going to bed
<dabaR> FreeNet: ubuntu comes with a security certificate when installed?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I'm sorry to bother you, but I need with my wireless connection again.
<brianMan> LjL: supersede domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; in /etc/dhclient.conf was the trick :)
<kuto> ls
<kuto> la
<Low-> I bet lot of people have asked this already but here it is again anyone know why the easy ubuntu 404's after I try the apt-key add command?
<Spaghetti_Knife> My Linux won't recognize my wireless card.
<kuto> apt-get
<Low-> server down?
<funkyHat> dabaR, there's no reason why I should have to have any of KDE installed locally to use dcop through ssh though is there :S
<kuto> apt-search
<kuto> hello
<FreeNet> oh... can I replace it with my own certificate?
<kuto> hi FreeNet
<crazy_bus> I'm not very good at FPS games.  Do those games you mentioned have a single player, or bots which I could practice on?
<PORDO> i need help.  ever since upgrading to edgy, i can't drag windows to other workspaces.  i hold the window with the mouse, and then click a key combo to go to another workspace, but nothing happens.
<kuto> hi crazy_bus
<Spaghetti_Knife> It's worked for the past week, and then it suddenly stopped working.
<kuto> hi PORDO
<YoshiG3> funkyHat: Yeah, it wouldn't work...plus, the installing is just rediculously complicated. I'm happy with my windows, but I wish I had another machine so I could install ubuntu on it and run soem servers
<ubun> any idea why my real movies don't have sound? (all other movie formats have sound for me, wmv, mpeg, etc) i installed real player
<kuto> hi Spaghetti_Knife
<kuto> hi YoshiG3
<PORDO> hello kuto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kuto> hi ubun
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hey, kuto.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-71-136-44-137.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<YoshiG3> kuto: sup
<YoshiG3> lol
<YoshiG3> Spam again?
<YoshiG3> Or you just gettin ban happy
<LjL> just look above
<Spaghetti_Knife> The thing is, I've tried ifconfig, and it doesn't list wifi0 or ath0.
<dabaR> FreeNet: no, it does not have its own certificate, I was trying to get you to tell me what you want. Do you have apache2 installed?
<Spaghetti_Knife> What should I do?
<YoshiG3> LjL: Ah, ls, la, etc
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, have you loaded the modules for your wireless card ?
<dabaR> FreeNet: /etc/apache2/ssl/ is where it should be, afaik. Got that from http://www.tc.umn.edu/~brams006/selfsign_ubuntu.html
<FreeNet> yes.. all installed... my https is working. Now I just want to replace the certificate information to my house info
<funkyHat> :(
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid, what should I do? Where are the modules?
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid: The wiki says that I should load madwifi, and I think I did.
<benplaut> i just hooked up my printer, and when trying to print anything the CUPS status of the job flips immediately from "printing" to "stopped"...  suggestions?
<benplaut> the logs don
<benplaut> 't show something being flagged as an error
<funkyHat> YoshiG3, I couldn't really work out what your actual problem was... (I wasn't paying attention when you first explained it I don't think)
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife,  ok
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_: ???
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife,  modprobe wlan  ; modprobe wlan_scan_sta  ; modprobe wlan_wep
<amattas> My girlfriends computer started randomly booting grub, and then going to stage 2, and error 2. I booted from the CD, but I don't remember what the default partition setup is to try to fix it.  Any suggestions
<bummerz> reinstall
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_, Is that what I should type into the command prompt?
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, and modprobe ath_pci
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, yes
<amattas> reinstall not quite an option I need to save her data
<cafuego_> rapid_: ath_pci would like linux-restricted-modules-($uname -r) as well
<rapid_> cafuego, hmm..?
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_, I had an error message. Should I pastebin it?
<rapid_> paste it to me if you want
<rapid_> or pastebin whatever
<xipietotec> has anyone here played around with flickrfs?
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_, the error is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36921/.
<MSTK> hey, all.
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ Thanks.
<MSTK> mind if I ask a few questions?
<MSTK> i'm new to ubuntu
<manmadha> MSTK, ok
<MSTK> okay, I have a Yama keyboard with USB midi output
<MSTK> when I was using WIndows I could use it to compose and arrange music
<MSTK> but will the Driver still work on Ubuntu?
<kitche> MSTK: you will have to find the linux driver if there is one
<MSTK> The driver was manufactured by Yamaha.  Not sure if they created a Linux one.
<MSTK> so there's no work-around?
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_  You there?
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, yeah. what distribution are you on?
<rapid_> ubuntu
<rapid_> ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ Ubuntu 6.10
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, Check out the madwifi documentation, maybe even install it.
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, try ifconfig ath0 up
<MSTK> so I have to have a linux driver?  there's no workaround that allows me to use the windows driver?
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ It says there is no such device.
<rapid_> MSTK: ndiswrapper.
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, ok.. you'll, compile madwifi from source and install it with your current kernel,
<MSTK> rapid_ - thanks, I'll look into that
<lumaQQ> Installing aMSN with an error messge... Dependency is not satisfiable  : Libc6   < whats this mean Anyone?
<lumaQQ> Ubuntu 6.06 is called What???  ANYONE?
<beuno> Dapper Drake
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: How are you installing it?
<LjL> lumaQQ: it means you try to install that using a non-Ubuntu package (or a package not for the right version of Ubuntu)
* vanberge is migrating from windows with no intention of going back, but wants to know the best CD burning util.  Similar to Nero perhaps?  :-P  thanks in advance!
<lumaQQ> a  i think i selected edgy but im using Dapper Drake ~~~
<dabaR> !burn | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kitche> vanberge: well k3b is a good frontend to cdrecord
<lumaQQ> after dapper drake  ~ what version is there?
<vanberge> kitche, thanks...  :-)   i'd like to keep it gnome based though
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: Edgy
<lumaQQ> after edgy is FF right?
<kling0n> vanberge: k2b is the best solution out there though
<kitche> vanberge: well the only thing that is gnome based is Nautilus cd burner
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: correct.
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ It still doesn't recognize the card. But it installed right.
<lumaQQ> Jordan  ~~  WHY are they making me wait sooooo long for FF~~~~  i just cant wait~~~
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ Should I input all those commands you put up earlier?
<vanberge> lol... ok
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: The release cycle is every 6 months, which is actually short compared to other distibutions.
<lumaQQ> it is   but i still have to wait ~~~
<lumaQQ> i wish i could use the test developer V  but my ubuntu isnt that good yet
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ I input all those commands you told me to input earlier, and it's still coming up with the same error.
<dabaR> lumaQQ: maybe you could freeze yourself, and get unfrozen after 6 months pass...
<lumaQQ> dabaR i was thinking about that.
<dabaR> lumaQQ: so was cartman...
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ you there?
<lumaQQ> dabaR  i LOVE crtman
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: Yoiu can dual boot dapper and Feisty.
<lumaQQ> Jordan_U_ now?
<NoonInSF> My g4 powerpc imac will not hibernate or suspend, any suggestions?
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: When you install ( from the liveCD just like the first time but with the Feisty CD instead of Dapper's ) resize your Dapper partition and use the free space to install feisty
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ Don't leave me, rapid_! :.(.....(The periods are tears)
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, I just got back..
<lumaQQ> Jordan_U_  sounds like a good idea but i was thinking about movig over to xubuntu ~
<lumaQQ> what do you think Jordan_U_?
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, type lspci | grep Atheros
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: Sure, you can also run: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and switch between Gnome and XFCE on the same install.
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ Then what? ath0 won't come up.
<jvai> there's fluxbuntu also
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, do you have a atheros based card?
<jvai> but i dont know if fluxbuntu is active
<lumaQQ> fkuxbuntu ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Yes.
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ yes.
<jvai> yes, i dl'ed the iso for older pc's
<lumaQQ> ok  my laptop isnt old but i want it to run faster.
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, ok, did you look at madwifi documentation
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: At one pint I had 13 Window managers installed at once to find which I liked best :)
<joejaxx> Jordan_U_: lol
<lumaQQ> 13!!!!!  toooo many~
<joejaxx> Jordan_U_: how long was your list for gsm
<joejaxx> Jordan_U_: gdm for the sessions list
<lumaQQ> jordan when its finished DL what do i do ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ Can you give me a url?
<joejaxx> Jordan_U_: did it take up half the screen?
<Jordan_U_> lumaQQ: AFIK feisty comes with Beryl installed by default which should speed things up ( it wastes GPU instead of CPU ) without having to use a lightweight window manager
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, maybe madwifi.sourceforge.net or madwifi.org or similar
<Jordan_U_> joejaxx: It scrolled :)
<joejaxx> Jordan_U_: that is funny
<dabaR> yay! I borked my apt system
<joejaxx> dabaR: what is wrong with it?
<dabaR> piece of crap. I am such a stupid...
<dabaR> joejaxx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36922/ shows exactly what I did...
<Jordan_U_> dabaR: "i" == sudo apt-get install ?
<rapid_> Spaghetti_Knife, check your dmseg for errors aswell
<dabaR> Jordan_U_: ya
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install
<maggie> hello, i looked on the forums and I can't find anyone confirming the adobe flash9 beta2 firefox lockup after closing a flash video. does anyone else have this issue?
<dabaR> And I have no idea how to fix those errors...last time I reinstalled after a while of just manually installing packages.
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ There are a crapload of errors.
<shwag> what user does cron usually run as ?
<Jordan_U_> dabaR: try sudo apt-get -f install ( no package name, just leave it blank ) and sudo dpkg-reconfigure <affected packages>
<kitche> shwag: the user that made the cronjob
<billytwowilly> If I get an error "unkown protocol "evdev"" and I have evdev installed how would I fix this in X?
<Jordan_U_> dabaR: Also, do you know why debootstrap was being kept back?
<vanberge> kitche, kling0n, GnomeBaker seems pretty nice for burning...  :-)
<joejaxx> dabaR: oh wow
<joejaxx> dabaR: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dabaR> pah, it got fixed
<Jordan_U_> dabaR: How?
<joejaxx> dabaR: ah ok  good :)
<jvai> vanberge, in dapper, gnomebaker has nice sounds, when finished burns errors burns, & whatnot
* Jordan_U_ is curious :)
<dabaR> Jordan_U_: thanks. I actually knew about that command, the -f install.
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ #madwifi's empty.
<dabaR> Jordan_U_: debootstrap was being held back cause I enabled backports to install the cairo-clock.
<jokoon> Hello, I need help to restore my Xorg
<jokoon> x says blabla nvidia not happy
<jokoon> I did a lsmod
<jokoon> I don't know what for
<kitche> jokoon: here is something to try sudo modprobe nvidia and see if you can do startx then
<jokoon> aaah "startx"
<jokoon> ok I try
<Eclypse> that's ridiculous, edgy has already managed to successfully annoy me
<Phelanor> Hiya everyone
<Eclypse> in the network properties for my wireless card, I can't select my wireless router with in that
<Eclypse> it wont let me simply ENABLE the bloody connection
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Eclypse> so it CAN check
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.218.50.11]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@67.64.145.146]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nn> Eclypse: 'man iwconfig' :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-71-136-44-137.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Phelanor> I'm having an issue installing Edgy, I think its because I have an ATI video card
<Eclypse> I'm taking the gui interface NN
<nn> when GUIs annoy you, try console :)
<Eclypse> nn, it used to just WORK
<Eclypse> nn, now it doesnt
<Phelanor> Hangs during installation, and theres a graphical mess below the status bar
<nn> Eclypse: Ah. i'm in nyc, there's always 10 or 15 APs i can hop on
<Eclypse> nn, this is retarded though, I can't enable the bloody connection within network setings
<nn> Eclypse: so i just fire up kismet, pick out an ssid that's open, and voila! free interweb
<Phelanor> nn: I live in Norwalk, theres six open APs, sadly they figure it out and boot me off
<Eclypse> nn, omg, no way, it didn't prompt me for sudo,
<nn> Phelanor: where's norwalk?
<Eclypse> nn, did ubuntu go retarded?
<Phelanor> In Connecticut
<Phelanor> about an hour north via Metro North train
<nn> Eclypse: did you enter your password for admin wrapper recently?
<kitche> Eclypse: iwconfig can run as a user but to configure it you need sudo
<nn> Phelanor: oh cool, wanna get drunk sometime? :P
<Phelanor> What, no dinner?
<Phelanor> Wheres the romance?
<wastrel> "hello"
<Eclypse> nn, this is a fresh install
<Eclypse> nn, it doesn't prompt me for my password . . .
<nn> Phelanor: Sorry, i don't have dinner with strangers, unless they're cute ;)
<genben> hi all, i need Java 1.5 or later to run latest jedit, but the sys only upgrades to Java 1.4.2. is a later Java available in testing tree?
<nn> Phelanor: i was actually gonna suggest a 2600 meeting
<manmadha> evarina telugu vaaru ikkada unnara?
<nn> Eclypse: strange, my install does
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Have you entered your password recently?
<Eclypse> jordan_u not to my knowledge.
<wastrel> edgy has java5
<Eclypse> jordan_u, it's just stupid
<wastrel> er  1.5
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Try running: gksudo echo "test"
<Phelanor> Maybe.
<jokoon> kitche: when sudo modprobe nvidia, tells me "fatal: error running install command for nvidia"
<Eclypse> just prompted me
<LjL> !fi | manmadha
<ubotu> manmadha: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Phelanor> So anyhow, how does one install 6.10 when it hates ATI?
<Eclypse> jordan_u, it prompted.
<genben> wastrel: according to this it is only 1.4.2
<kitche> jokoon: then your kernel module is messed up
<wastrel> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<jokoon> kitche: so I just have to update it ?
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Then your menue item is probably just missing the gksudo, you can add it in with alacarte
<manmadha> ok
<kitche> jokoon: or reinstall it yes
<Eclypse> jordan_u how?
<genben> wastrel: the package is called sun-java5-bin ?
<wastrel> hm but java --version does say 1.4.blagh
<wastrel> genben:  yes
<jokoon> kitche: so if I want a kernel for a K7 processor what component should I apt-get ?
<jvai> ok peepz.. ty .. gn
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: System -> Preferences -> menu layout...
<genben> wastrel: k, thanks
<wastrel> genben:  you may need to do  sudo update-alternatives --config java   to tell the system to use sun java instead of gjc
<shwag> how do I change me default text editor ?
<genben> k
<kitche> jokoon: think the kernel for the nvidia module is the same
<Eclypse> jordan_u then what?
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Go to networking and add "gksudo" in front of the command, so it should read "gksudo network-admin"
<vanberge> ok seriously does anybody else have difficulty with their internet connection??  like once or twice an hour it seems to just halt???
<vanberge> or has anybody heard of this in ubuntu?
<genben> so install the sun-jave first, the update-alternatives?
<kitche> !ipv6|vanberge| this might help you
<ubotu> vanberge| this might help you: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay, when I open Networking in the taskbar, it doesn't show a wireless option.
<Jordan_U> vanberge: Does it always happen when you are on IRC?
<jokoon> kitche: I'm with irssi with some dos like screen, isn't there so command I should do ?
<vanberge> Jordan_U, no... at first i thought thunderbird was causing it...   but irc etc keep running fine.
<vanberge> its like DNS lookups bomb out
<Spaghetti_Knife> I go to system>Administration>Network Settings, and there's the wired setting, and the modem option.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Nothing about wireless.
<wastrel> shwag:   sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<kitche> jokoon: you need to switch to another terminal with alt+ctrl+F2 and  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx might want to remove it first then install it
<kitche> vanberge: then you probably want to turn off ipv6
<Jordan_U> vanberge: The reason I ask is that threre is an exploit in some not up to date routers that people are using to disconnect people on IRC, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Spaghetti_Knife> HELP!!!
<Spaghetti_Knife> Is it a computer virus?
<jokoon> kitche: I'm in a recovery mode kernel right now
<genben> wastrel: i am getting E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin, after doing an apt-get update
<Eclypse> jordan_u, this is retarded, it still isn't working
<kitche> jokoon: you should still have different terminals
<wastrel> !java | genben
<ubotu> genben: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<genben> ta
<Spaghetti_Knife> rapid_ You there?
<wastrel> genben:  you may need to add the multiverse repo
<genben> ah multiverse
<genben> yep
<Eclypse> jordan_u, it doesn't find my wireless card, but then when I have my network monitor listening to eth1, it shows that it is connected to somethign . . .
<kitche> vanberge: ipv6 will slow down the internet dns look ups if you don't use it
<datsclark> Spaghetti_Knife: It's not a virus. Probably just don't have your wireless setup
<wastrel> genben:  & prolly better to install the jre package than just the bin
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Eth1 is likely your wireless card
<Spaghetti_Knife> datsclark Okay, what should I do?
<vanberge> kitche, i think that is probably right... tyvm.   Jordan_U thanks for the info about the exploit...
<Spaghetti_Knife> datsclark: It worked until around 5:00 this evening.
<Eclypse> jordan_u, yes, that's what I'm troubleshooting here.
<shwag> so how do I troubleshoot a cronjob that doesnt seem to be running?
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: It is perfectly normall for a wireless card to be called eth1
<Eclypse> jordan_u omg, lol
<Eclypse> jordan_u that's not what the problem is
<tim167> question about WINE: can I run a win program that needs to be installed by running Setup.exe ? (for example powertab from www.power-tab.net)
<wastrel> shwag:  test it on the command line first
<Eclypse> jordan_u, it doesn't find my wireless network in network settings.
<Spaghetti_Knife> jordan_u, yeah, I have the same problem.
<wastrel> shwag:  and after that think about the environment variables the program needs to run, which you may need to explicitly define in the crontab
<shwag> wastrel: good idea. thanks.
<funkyHat> Can anyone explain this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36928/
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Spaghetti_Knife: I may be misunderstanding your problem but "networking" ( network-admin ) does not search for wireless networks, for that you want wifi-radar or network-manager-gnome
<funkyHat> (Messed up environment over ssh :()
<wastrel> funkyHat:  you have a login shell in the one instance and a non-login shell in the other
<tim167> about WINE: I tried installing powertab doing "wine Setup.exe" , but it gave a bunch of errors, ending with "failed, error 193" any ideas ?
<jack|ass> So in edgy, "gnome-power-manager" has become somewhat retarded.  It decides the battery is "critically low" and goes to sleep as soon as i unplug the power cable.
<jack|ass> Is there a fix for this?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_u: I go to System>Administration>Networking, and it lists only my wired and modem connections.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_u: I go to Wireless Assistant, and it closes automatically because it can't find any wireless components.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U: I think it's something with the OS.
<wickedly_cool> is ubuntu 6.10 more stable than 6.06?
<Eclypse> jordan_u, not liking edgy so far. doesn't seem as well built as dapper.
<jack|ass> Eclypse: I concur.
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: It ain't called Edgy for nothin'
<Eclypse> jack|ass, it's retarded, bloody network manager.
<wastrel> funkyHat:  or actually, vice versa
<genben> is there somewhere to view all the files in a version/repos?
<funkyHat> wastrel, hm.... ok, but I still don't understand why running dcop amarok player nowPlaying would work in a local terminal on mesh, but not in an ssh login shell from here :S
<Eclypse> see, I can double click on the network icon on the panel, and it doesn't prompt for a password
<jack|ass> Eclypse: i say power management wins in the "DING FRIES ARE DONE" department.
<genben> ie edgy eft/multiverse
<TuTUx> hi everybody, how can i make my irc like conky (use the desktop as bg)??
<Eclypse> jack|ass eh?
<Invader_Mistress> Quick question about networking. How do I connect to a friendly Wireless WPA-PSK secured network with the network admin setting it up under Windows XP Pro sp2
<jack|ass> Eclypse: unplug power, it immediately goes to sleep.
<funkyHat> wastrel, I thought they were the same issue (this machine not using the correct variables) but I guess maybe not
<Phuzion> Anyone here able to suggest a good usenet client that can download binaries efficiently?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Why isn't Ubuntu recognizing that my frakking computer can use wireless?
<itsmabus> How can I upgrade my dapper system to edgy easily?
<Phuzion> Spaghetti_Knife:  lspci, does your card show up?
<funkyHat> Spaghetti_Knife, what wireless card do you have?
<mister_roboto> Phuzion: pan is pretty good
<jrib> genben: aptitude search '~smultiverse'     is that what you are looing for?
<funkyHat> !edgyupgrades
<manmadha> what is the actual meaning of creating backup ..I mean *.bak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgyupgrades - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genben> jrib: ta
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: run: sudo -k , then try opening networking again, if you fixed the menu item it should prompt you for your password.
<Spaghetti_Knife> funkyHat: A d-Link Atheros.
<jrib> genben: I believe there is some way to use synaptic too
<Eclypse> jordan_u, it does, but the icon on the panel doesnt.
<funkyHat> !tell itsmabus about edgy
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: It doesn't show up. It shows an atheros ethernet controller, but I don't think that's my wireless.
<Eclypse> jordan_u, it's like a web site with a ton of broken linksa.
<tim167> anyone using wine ?
<Phuzion> Spaghetti_Knife:  Please pastebin the output of lspci and give me the link
<Phuzion> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> genben: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html  by the way so you don't think I just picked it out of thin air :)
<lovloss> Say i want to upgrade my cpu ^_^ seeing as its, er, 1.5 ghz...
<lovloss> Can i finf out if my board can handle it using a linux command line?
<funkyHat> !edgy | itsmabus
<ubotu> itsmabus: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
* Pelo points and laughs at lovloss 
<tim167> does wine allow running a win app that needs do be "Setup.exe" first ? if yes, how ?
<lovloss> :(
<funkyHat> tim167, sometimes, and quite simply... wine Setup.exe
<lovloss> I need to know, you know, what my board's speed is and stuff. I want to go up to a pentium 4 with 3.0 ghz :D
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: Here you go.
<ubun> after i edit /etc/sysctl.conf what do i have to do to make the changes take effect?
<Spaghetti_Knife> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36933/
<lovloss> im tired of blender rendering  soooo slow
<Pelo> lovloss,  I think you would do better to look in your board manual to see what cpu it is made to handle
<lovloss> Pelo - ... i wasnt given a board manual. i suppose i could look it up by type. I figured it would tell me my BUS speed or something
<tim167> funkyHat: it didn't work with powertab's Setup.exe from www.powertab.net, anything else I can try ?
<Pelo> lovloss,  or look up your board model on line
<Phelanor> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu because of my ATI card, how can I configure xorg to take my video card?
<Phuzion> seems like it's seeing your card
<lovloss> ok. Time to squat with a flashlight
<Phuzion> I'd suggest searching on Google for "linux drivers [model number] "
<Pelo> !ati | Phelanor
<ubotu> Phelanor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tim167> funkyHat: i meant www.power-tab.net
<linax> hi
<linax> Can anyone help me out here im relatively new to using ubuntu and im having trouble figuring some things out
<Jordan_U> tim167: You can try installing it on windows then copying over the files / directories it creates in linux ( wine has a virtual drive C: folder in ~/.wine )
<Pelo> linax,  just ask your question if someone can help they will try
<Phelanor> Pelo: How would I go about doing that if this happens to me on install?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: What do you mean?
<Spaghetti_Knife> It's definitely not seeing my card.
<tim167> Jordan_U: that's what I was afraid of :-P , but I can try that, thanks
<linax> Well for some reason i can only hear the volume in a few things Like playing a cd or in a game i play but it wont work on anything else
<linax> it only works if i play a cd or this one specific game
<linax> i want to hear sound in other stuff but *sigh* no such luck
<Phuzion> Spaghetti_Knife:  Can you identify why you have a second ethernet controller that has part of the name of your wireless card in lspci then?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: I have no idea.
<Jordan_U> Phelanor: You can follow the same steps to install the drivers on the liveCD, or , IMHO easier, you can install with the alternate, text based install CD.
<Pelo> linax,  try double clicking on the sound Icon in the taskbar and see if there is anything in there you can ajdust or enable to help you out
<tjs> are there any images of ubuntu that I could install form a 256 meg flash drive?
<Phelanor> jordan: Thanks for the tip, alternate cd is installing now
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: When I try to ifconfig it up, it says that there is no such device.
<tim167> Jordan_U: maybe I can retry wine Setup.exe, but give a linux compatible path to the installer script ?
<Phuzion> Spaghetti_Knife:  Do what I said, search for the drivers.  Your card is most likely not showing up in GUI's and ifconfig because it lacks the proper drivers
<Phelanor> er downloading
<Phelanor> not installing
<genben> jrib: k, thanks for the aptitude info
<linax> i've tried this type of stuff pelo.... the only thing down is bass
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: It's worked until 5:00 p.m., and I just installed madwifi.
<linax> the sound itself works but its not working with any other program at all
<ubun> how do i make /dev/rtc readable by the user?
<linax> just cd's and Second Life
<Jordan_U> tim167: I am not a win / wine guy, you might get better help in #wine .
<Pelo> linax,  try   typing alsamixer in the terminal
<jokoon> kitche: when you told me the kernel was messed up, you meant the linux kernel or the nvidia kernel ?
<Phuzion> Spaghetti_Knife:  I've never used madwifi, so I can't help you
<ubun> chown u+r <user> ?
<lovloss> :< *looking and looking* I hope it manages a 3.0 ghz... i want to process stuff fast... its brand new!
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: :.(....
<Jordan_U> !install | tjs
<ubotu> tjs: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tim167> Jordan_U: #wine is empty :-/
<Spaghetti_Knife> The periods are tears.
<Phuzion> I'd suggest trying to go back to old drivers and uninstalling madwifi
<linax> ok
<Pelo> tim167,  it's #winehq
<dougsko> does anyone know if there a way to manually update the output of df? its like you can delete a file, then do df, but the changes arent reflected for a few seconds
<tim167> Pelo: ok thanks
<tjs> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion I installed madwifi after the problem started.
<linax> ok what comes up
<kitche>  jokoon: the nvidia kernel module
<linax> is bass pcm treble and auto gain
<linax> playback is capture all
<linax> USB mixer
<Pelo> linax,   arrow right , there is more stuff
<Phuzion> Spaghetti_Knife:  Did madwifi ever work with your wireless card?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Yeah, it worked until this afternoon.
<Phuzion> Ok
<Spaghetti_Knife> I have no idea what could possibly be wrong.
<linax> stops at auto gain
<Phuzion> Well, I've hit a brick wall, I can't think of anything else that could be wrong
<Pelo> linax,   you can also try searching the forum for audio issues
<linax> i've looked sadly the only thing i can think of is that its the headphones but that doesnt really explain why it works for some stuff and not others
<Pelo> linax,  what doesnT work again ?
<linax> the sound isnt working outside of playing a cd or running a game called SL that i play
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: Thanks.
<lovloss> guys i cant figure out how to figure out what my model of motherboard is o.o  its a winfast tho
<lovloss> how do i find out
<Phuzion> Spaghetti_Knife:  Sorry I couldn't help you
<Pelo> linax,  how about playing video files ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Phuzion: No problem.
<linax> video files have no sound either
<linax> =/
<Zelda> hey everyone
<ubun> how do i give a user read permission on a file?
<Zelda> is there another DVD player program out there other then VLC?
<linax> ubun right click and properties
<ibb> xine, mplayer etc...
<Zelda> that will play all codecs?
<ubun> zelda mplayer... ogle i think
<Zelda> I know VLC plays anything.
<Pelo> linax,   double click on the sound icon in the task bar,   menu > edit > prefs ,  see what you can do with that
<Zelda> how come that's not very popular?
<linax> it allows the same options as the other things =./
<linax> =/
<Pelo> Zelda,  it's not a question of player it's a question of codex
<kaynine> Hello all. I'm a happy Debain (sarge) user, wondering what reasons might exist for me to switch to ubuntu. Is there a list somewhere? Would you like to share your reason? Host is server, not desktop.
<Zelda> so, which is best?
<Pelo> linax,  you are doing something wrong becaue there is a whole lot of stuff in there
<SurfnKid> hi i have a question about USB Drive
<ubun> linax that only works if im the only of the file though, i need like a sudo/chown way
<SurfnKid> when plugging it in, its read only
<linax> bass boost
<linax> treble
<SurfnKid> how can that be removed... so read/write can be accessed
<itsmabus> kaynine: if you like it, why change?
<Pelo> ubun,  from the terminal   type   chmod --help and figure it out
<itsmabus> :p
<linax> pcm
<linax> microphone
<linax> auto gain control
<kitche> kaynine: ubuntu is more up to date then debian and more user friendly that's wthe difference of debian and ubuntu really
<Zelda> hey hair? which is the best all round codec player then?
<kaynine> itsmabus: that's why I'm askin :)
<kaynine> kitche: thank you
<Pelo> Zelda,  congrats on the spanish but my nick is Pelo , not hair
<Zelda> heh it means hair.
<Bakefy> sometimes my screen saver does not work.  When it does not work its just a blank screen.  Any suggestions
<Zelda> so, will you answer me?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can anybody help me get ubuntu to recognize my wireless?
<Zelda> thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> hi :D
<SurfnKid> how can I remove read access from a uSB DRIVE
<sc4ttrbrain> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Pelo> SurfnKid,   with chmod probably
<SurfnKid> Pelo, yeah i thought so... but shouldnt a USB storage device come up as read/write for access?
<kitche> SurfnKid: only if your root it will
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  I don't know,  maybe it's a format problem  is it an ntfs partition ?
<SurfnKid> kitche, ok smart man.. :) in english.. whatcha mean
<SurfnKid> kitche, how can i root it?
<kitche> SurfnKid: either you need to use umask to write to it as a user or use root powers
<SurfnKid> i see
<kitche> SurfnKid: such as sudo each time you want to do something the umask is easier when you mount it
<kitche> anyways I'll be back later
<SurfnKid> kitche, thx bro
<olrrai_> hello
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can anybody help me with the fact that my computer's not noticing my wireless capability?
<vanberge> Spaghetti_Knife, is your card detected?
<Spaghetti_Knife> vanberge: Nope.
<Pelo> !wireless | Spaghetti_Knife   that's the best I can do for you
<vanberge> and can somebody help me disable ip6?  I did what it said in the wiki but it is still enabled!!  :-(
<ubotu> Spaghetti_Knife   that's the best I can do for you: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vanberge> Spaghetti_Knife, what kind of card?
<Spaghetti_Knife> d-link, it's an Atheros base.
<ColdFyre> what package provide 'smbmount'?
<sc4ttrbrain> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Pelo> Spaghetti_Knife,   you can also try looking up your modem model in the forum
<vanberge> Spaghetti_Knife, you could use ndiswrapper... i've done that with unsupported cards and had success
<ColdFyre> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vanberge> sc4ttrbrain, i did that and it did not disable it
<Spaghetti_Knife> vanberge: how do I use ndiswrapper?
<vanberge> you have to install it first...  "apt-get install ndiswrapper"  then you use ndiswarpper to import the windows drivers for your card
<sc4ttrbrain> !samba | ColdFyre
<ubotu> ColdFyre: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sc4ttrbrain> Spaghetti_Knife: try madwifi first,its alot better than nduswrapper
<Spaghetti_Knife> sc4ttrbrain, I just installed madwifi.
<Spaghetti_Knife> It's not working.
<sc4ttrbrain> oh ok
<ColdFyre> sc4ttrbrain:  ubuntu server, doesnt come with smbmount, even in the universe repositories
<ColdFyre> the mount -t smbfs .. doesnt like me
<sc4ttrbrain> its in samba imo,
<sc4ttrbrain> gotta reboot,bye
<vanberge> hmm... has anybody disabled ip6 in 6.10?
<vanberge> i tried what it says in the wiki and its still enabled.
<Zelda> why do you want to disable it?
<vanberge> Zelda, because its making my internet connection slow
<Zelda> oh just wondering.
<cafuego_> vanberge: Not, it's not. it's making dns lookups slow because it tries AAAA entries first.
<existance> how do I figure out what drivers I need for my microphone?
<vanberge> cafuego, well thank you.... but that does also = slow internet browsing.
<cafuego_> vanberge: Slow lookups yes, but it doesn't affect data transfer speeds at all.
<cafuego_> vanberge: Did you search for 'v6' in the firefox about:config ?
<vanberge> yes that part is already disabled / false
<cafuego_> Um,
<cafuego_> network.dns.disableIPv6 should be TRUE
<vanberge> but when i do the ip a | grep inet6 i still get output
<cafuego_> vanberge: Yes, whether the ipv6 kernel module is loaded bears no relation to whether firefox uses it or not
<bobbie__4> Hey ReDnEcKbOy you found the right server
<vanberge> cafuego, well i'd like to disable it across the board as it affects email, irc, etc.
<vanberge> firefox is actually working well
<cafuego_> vanberge: it just has ipv6 entries for localhost and somesuch on the interface; that's fine - they don't interfere at all
<ReDnEcKbOy> I already knew what server to use... I just didn't check what I was connecting to 'cause I didn't remember changing the server in the connection tool :P
<ReDnEcKbOy> but thnx anyways bobbie__4
<vanberge> cafuego_, the wiki says that you shouldnt get any output when doing the grep.  so, i guess i'm trying to understand why what i did has not disabled the kernel module?
<cafuego_> vanberge: You blacklisted the ipv6 module?
<cafuego_> vanberge: ... and then rebooted?
<vanberge> cafuego_, i did the first three steps and then rebooted.  the blacklist part says 'for dapper'
<Zemmy> hello
<jesse`> Hey ho.  What's with the weird characters in Ubuntu man pages?
<jesse`> They don't show up properly in, say, emacs or eterms.
<jesse`> But they look peachy in xterms.
<Zemmy> how do I install a .pl file?
<jesse`> .pl is a perl file.
<jesse`> You put it somewhere in your path and run it.
<ReDnEcKbOy> alright! I hope someone can help me out... i'm still a newbie with Linux... Ubuntu 6.10 is my starting point... and i found out some cool info for setting up multi-track recording on it (which is the LAST step I need to take before getting rid of Microsomething for ever)... now I did everything I could, following the steps in the community stuff... and I can't seem to make my jack audio server run right... then I also wanted to
<ReDnEcKbOy> setup timidity and that doesn't seem to work well either... is there anyone here who can help? I'm an amateur musician and I just really wanna get my demo out there but I wanna do it on my own but I have no money left to invest... And I really think the 'Open Source' could give me a hand ;)
<jesse`> You might have to make it executable (chmod +x filename)
<gentoo_helper> Hello there, can anyone help me do a dual boot with OpenSuSE? I installed SuSE first with its own /boot on /dev/sda1 (marked bootable) and it seems that in doing so I have made things hard for myself. How can I work ubuntu onto the spare space on the disk without reinstalling grub and without damaging my existing /boot?
<Zemmy> I just get a "command not found" response
<ubun> how come 'sudo chown o+r bla' says '"o+r": invalid user'
<bimberi> Zemmy: try:  ./file.pl
<SpacePuppy> gentoo_helper: just do a custom install and it should be obvious as what to do. You will prolly have to tweak grub.. so
<gentoo_helper> SpacePuppy, Ok. How do I do a custom install? I'm not very comfortable with this debian style install process because I am used to Gentoo. :)
<Flannel> gentoo_helper: "Expert" Install mode on the Alternate CD, will give you an option for lilo, grub, or none.
<gentoo_helper> Flannel, ....alternate CD?
<SpacePuppy> gentoo_helper: just do it.
<gentoo_helper> Flannel, I take it this is not the Ubuntu 6.10 LiveCD
<Zemmy> bimberi- its working thanks
<Flannel> gentoo_helper: yes.  Alternate CD.  LiveCD is desktop CD.  This is just a text-based, debian-installerish installation CD
<SpacePuppy> gentoo_helper: asking too many questions will just confuse you.
<gentoo_helper> SpacePuppy, Is there an "expert mode" available on the regular old LiveCD?
<SpacePuppy> i don't know .. boot it up and find out.
<gentoo_helper> SpacePuppy, In the gentoo universe, asking a ridiculous number of questions is a requirement. :-D
<malt> has anyone ever set up psychostats gaming stats for Counter-strike 1.6 on ubuntu?
<gentoo_helper> Flannel, Ok. So on the LiveCD I can't tell it not to install Grub?
<Flannel> gentoo_helper: I have no idea.  I haven't used the DesktopCD since... well... ever.
<SpacePuppy> gentoo_helper: lol.. i guess i'm from the slackware model where if you dont rtfm at least twice before asking then no-one will answer you.
<gentoo_helper> SpacePuppy, Ah. I've never used slackware. Only have one x86 machine. Has slackware ever been run on amd64?
<Bakefy> anyone know why my screen saver is blank?
<SpacePuppy> gentoo_helper: yes you can can tell it to install grub/lilo or nothing.. just doo it... and i don't know about slackware since about 4.3
<Pelo> Bakefy,  becaue it is set to blank ?  or random and blank is up ?
<gentoo_helper> SpacePuppy, On the LiveCD though, right? Like I said?
<SpacePuppy> fire it up and go for it!! woooot!!!
<Bakefy> Pelo, its on pictures, and it only works 5 % of the time
<gentoo_helper> Flannel, If I have Ubuntu in a partition, /dev/sda4 and a /boot inside of / on that partition, then I can point my menu.lst entry for SuSE to that by giving the kernel line something like (hd0,3)/boot/whatever, right?
<Flannel> gentoo_helper: yeah.  It's just normal grub stuff ;)
<SpacePuppy> gentoo_helper: or you can mount that hdo,3 frominside ubuntu and then copy those lines into grub.
<gentoo_helper> Flannel, Oh good. That I can understand. :)
<gentoo_helper> SpacePuppy, There's a thought. I'd still need to edit 'em though.
<what_if> does anyone here have sound working on YouTube ? if so .. how ?
<SpacePuppy> a little vi and it's all done
<gentoo_helper> SpacePuppy, Is it possible to append expert to the boot options on the LiveCD to get to a text based install? I have no working CD burner with which to get the "alternate" .iso at the moment.
<vanberge> cafuego, i had to do the dapper part as well, it appears.   the kernel module is not loaded any longer.  thanks for helping me  :-)
<SpacePuppy> what_if: no probs here// does your sound work normally?
<devin_> i'm trying to make a partition for one of my drives does this look bout right for fdisk.  mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1
<what_if> SpacePuppy: yes, everything buy youtube works
<what_if> SpacePuppy: so... this is not a common problem?
<draeath> help! gpg is timing out consistantly on keyservers, no matter what keyserver I try! wireshark shows some (not much) bi-directonal traffic
<fabriciocscte> alguem pode me ajuda a instalar o ssh server...pelo apt get
<SpacePuppy> what_if: nope.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq6nkk9mIcQ  works fine for me
<tonyyarusso> !br | fabriciocscte
<ubotu> fabriciocscte: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Phuzion> Anyone here have any good recommendations for a usenet binary downloader?
<Phuzion> And preferably do not say Pan because I can't figure out why its not working
<Flannel> gentoo_helper: no.  The textmode (alternate) CD is an entirely different method than the Desktop CD one
<Pelo> fabriciocscte,  jo no esta espanol, jo soy canadian
<what_if> SpacePuppy: tried that url, no sound
<Pelo> e jo no parla mui espanol
<what_if> SpacePuppy: i am using flash 7 and have 2 soundcards (which may be the problem)
<gentoo_helper> Flannel, Ok then. Guess I have no choice but to get that image and burn it. Looks like I'll have to scrounge something. :-/
<SpacePuppy> what_if:  is the sound slider up?
<what_if> SpacePuppy: yes :)
<gentoo_helper> Flannel, SpacePuppy, thanks for your help guys. I'll give the install a shot from the alternate CD as soon as I can find a working burner.
<Flannel> gentoo_helper: eh.  not necessarily.
<Flannel> !install | gentoo_helper, there's plenty of methods, see if you can find one that works (netboot, etc, etc)
<ubotu> gentoo_helper, there's plenty of methods, see if you can find one that works (netboot, etc, etc): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gyaresu> Anyone have a list of the Automatix packages so I can install them directly through apt?
<Madpilot> Anyone know a good guide to using Firestarter to set up networking thru a 2nd eth port? eth0 is incoming net, I'd like to use eth1 to connect a visiting laptop...
<gentoo_helper> Ok. I'll check that out. :)
<tonyyarusso> !restricted | gyaresu
<ubotu> gyaresu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpacePuppy> what_if: only thing i can  suggest is that your flash install is foo_bar
<Madpilot> gyaresu, most of it is the !restricted stuff, plus a few extras like Opera
<gyaresu> tonyyarusso: thanks.
<tonyyarusso> gyaresu: Also, !binarydriver
<what_if> SpacePuppy: yeah, just tried illwillpress (foamy) and no sound there either... will reinstall flash
<nn> <3 foamy
<SpacePuppy> what_if:  :D
<SpacePuppy> what_if: yup foamy works here
<malt> has anyone ever set up psychostats gaming stats for Counter-strike 1.6 on ubuntu?
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I force FrostWire to quit?
<mark_> sudo pkill -9 FrostWire
<Pelo> Spaghetti_Knife,  rightclick the icon
<project_2501> does anyone have a problem with mounting cds/dvds and ubuntu list files on the cd as a bunch of random question marks?
<Zakir> killall process_name... kill -9 might be a little extreme. :-)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Umm, it's not working.
<Spaghetti_Knife> What do I type?
<Zakir> if you are using kill, you have to specify the process ID... if you are using killall, use the process-name
<Spaghetti_Knife> FrostWire isn't quitting.
<Spaghetti_Knife> So what exactly do I type?
<Music_Shuffle> Spaghetti_Knife, you can just type in xkill and then click....if you prefer that. >.>
<Zakir> To find the process name and ID, you can run "ps -ef" in the terminal.
<Spaghetti_Knife> It's not working.
<Zakir> spaghetti_knife... what's not working? what are you trying?
<Spaghetti_Knife> xkill.
<Spaghetti_Knife> I click on FrostWire, and it doesn't close.
<ReDnEcKbOy> alright! I hope someone can help me out... i'm still a newbie with Linux... Ubuntu 6.10 is my starting point... and i found out some cool info for setting up multi-track recording on it (which is the LAST step I need to take before getting rid of Microsomething for ever)... now I did everything I could, following the steps in the community stuff... and I can't seem to make my jack audio server run right... then I also wanted to
<ReDnEcKbOy> setup timidity and that doesn't seem to work well either... is there anyone here who can help? I'm an amateur musician and I just really wanna get my demo out there but I wanna do it on my own but I have no money left to invest... And I really think the 'Open Source' could give me a hand ;)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay, it worked.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks!!!
<nn> ReDnEcKbOy: timidity is a player, check out rose garden and audacity
<mark_> ifconfig
<mark_> Er..
<mark_> Oops.
<ReDnEcKbOy> I know... but I tried to Use timidity as my SERVER
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: server for what?
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: there's something I just googled up, http://jackaudio.org/
<ReDnEcKbOy> server for playing back Midi since my soundcard doesn'T support it Hardware I have to install software support for midi
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: well I don't know anything about music making, but that jackaudio.org looked like something you need
<ReDnEcKbOy> OMG!!! Now with experimental MIDI support!
<ReDnEcKbOy> that's not with the Jack I got in the Ubuntu reps =)
<ReDnEcKbOy> thanks
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: http://jackaudio.org/applications there's nice list of everything
<zoidberg> does anyone know how to install a N64 emulator...i cant get Mupen64 to install?
<what_if> does anyone know how to troubleshoot or setup flash? I have no sound, have reinstalled flash and tried different browsers
<charlie5> hi ... is it ok to ask for laptop/notebook buying advice ?
<ReDnEcKbOy> diskus, thanks I really appreciate it... i'm gonna try everthing i can find there ;)
<Toma-> zoidberg, dont you just untar it and run it?
<zoidberg> how do u untar Toma-
<Toma-> tar -zxf filename.tar.gz
<diskus> charlie5: I have HP pavilion and it works fine
<ReDnEcKbOy> <charlie5> charlie5, just be careful if you buy a laptop with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M... I never got anything to work in 3D 'cause the driver doesn't support it...
<Toma-> zoidberg, better yet, right click and "Extract here"
<diskus> charlie5: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<olrrai_> later
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: I got
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: tremulous and some other 3d games work fine
<ProFfX> hey
<Toma-> theres also an ubuntu laptop page in the wiki somewhere
<what_if> charlie5: i'd stay away from ati completely (in my experience) and I've had good luck with compaq laptops (on my third)
<ReDnEcKbOy> diskus... how about the rest? what do you get as framerate with the glide gears?
<ProFfX> I cant change my keyboard layout to Swedish
<ProFfX> I tryed kbdconfig but its still Spanish layout :S
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: well have to turn on laptop and check :P
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anyone use FrostWire?
<ProFfX> Spaghetti_Knife, didnt get it to start :S
<ProFfX> so I started to us xMule :)
<ProFfX> works nice
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: ofcourse ati express 200M is not rocket, so I didn't even expect anything big :P
<cafuego_> charlie5: if you're not too worried about extremely high 3d framerates, intel based laptops should be shiny. The 945 are supported and the X3000 as well these days I think.
<charlie5> thanks guys ... i have 0 laptop experience ... i was hopring for something with a nvidia card, as i'm used to these
<ProFfX> anyway someone knows how I can change my kaybord layout?
<Phelanor> how can one boot up into command prompt?
<spx2> can i be unbanned from #vim ?
<spx2> i really need help from over there
<spx2> does someone know anyone there ?
<ProFfX> spx2, with what?
<tonyyarusso> spx2: ...that's entirely not our call - check chanserv for the contact if you need to
<ReDnEcKbOy> well using microsomething windsomething i've been able to run great games like The latest tony hawk (before project8)
<ReDnEcKbOy> and now in linux I can't even run Xmoto
<charlie5> ReDnEcKbOy: yep, i've head the ati are not well supported in linux
<spx2> ReDnEcKbOy: whats that again ?
<charlie5> diskus: thanks for the site ... hadn;t seen it yet
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: hmm.. you meant glxgears?
<spx2> charlie5: i have ati 200m
<cafuego_> charlie5: nvidia *should* work fine, but then, I've never used one of their laptop based gfx controllers
<Phelanor> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu with my ATI card
<shayan_> Does anyone know of some instant messaging bugs, harmless pranks that i can use with my freinds?
<Phelanor> i installed successfully with the alternate cd and the text based installer
<Phelanor> but upon boot i still get the same graphical glitch
<charlie5> spx2: are i may have been misinformed :/
<Phelanor> how can i boot into the command prompt so I can install proper ATI drivers?
<ReDnEcKbOy> yeah sorry glxgears...
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: it doesn't show fps, but runs fine, no glitches at all
<cafuego_> charlie5: The thing is, not all mobile radeons are supported by the ATI driver, and ati's own driver is not a shining examply of stability.
<zoidberg> do you guys know what it means when it says "GLX" missing on display 0:0
<jackfrost> hello
<Zakir> _charlie5: nvidia has worked great on several laptops I've used... but I honestly have never been able to get the ATI drivers to work... as well, the nvidia card allows you to easily use multiple screens.
<charlie5> cafuego_: thanks ... i'll probably try to find one with a nividia card ... i use these in my desktop, and do a bit of 3d dev work, so it would be handy to have good 3d accel
<ReDnEcKbOy> anyways I have no money to buy a new laptop so i'll just forget about it and just keep on suffering from the pain of not beeing able to play games :(
<kitche> zoidberg: you don't have the glx module enabled in your xorg.conf
<charlie5> Zakir: yep, i pretty well sold on a nvidia
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: well I presume you did try ATI's closed source drivers?
<Zakir> Phelanor: you should be able to hit ctrl-alt-f1 after bootup.. to access the CLI.
<cafuego_> charlie5: *nod* My next one will be an intel (just recently bought an desktop mobo with integrated i945, which seems fine) - but I don't do gaming.
<zoidberg> kitche: how do i enable it...i know that this has been giving me a problem...before i used to be able to run blender3d but now i cant because of this same reason...
<ReDnEcKbOy> <diskus> closed source?
<diskus> ReDnEcKbOy: the ones you get from ati.com
<ReDnEcKbOy> yes yes indeed I did
<diskus> well works fine here
<diskus> maybe slower ofcourse, because it's ati :P
<diskus> slower than in Windows I mean
<kitche> zoidberg you can do it this way sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when you get to the module part make sure glx has a * in the [] 
<spx2> is it normal that my computer stays less than one hour awake with its battery beeing full on start,just running basic stuff like ubuntu+gvim+firefox ?
<ReDnEcKbOy> spx2, is it lasting longer in other os's like microsomething windsomething?
<spx2> ReDnEcKbOy: i havent tried except for ubuntu
<spx2> kitche: what do you think ?
<spx2> diskus ?
<FFForever> i have ubuntu & kubuntu and i was wondering how i re enable gdm i don't like kdm but i figured id give it a shot
<diskus> I don't know, never used my laptop without AC plugged in
<ReDnEcKbOy> OMG!!!
<ReDnEcKbOy> lol
<ReDnEcKbOy> you're killing the battery
<diskus> batter is removed :P
<kitche> spx2: soudns like your battery is draning to fast
<jackfrost> pwned.
<diskus> battery even
<ReDnEcKbOy> diskus ok you scared me :P
<yakumo> hi what is the different with Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic and Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386???
<spx2> ReDnEcKbOy: why do you think one is killing the battery that way ?
<jackfrost> spx2 do a search on lithium ion battery maintence
<diskus> and I think there must be somekind protection in laptops now, to prevent that
<ReDnEcKbOy> spx2, if you never uncharge the battery... all the liquid hardens and then you never can recharge is enough...
<spx2> ReDnEcKbOy: i got the laptop some months ago and im using it with the batter on and ac plugged in
<FFForever> how do i enable the gdm?
<gyaresu> Best GUI network manager? Suggestions?
<Pelo> yakumo,  the generic package is just a dummy that load the correct one for your system,  to avoid screwups
<Zakir> network-manager-gnome
<gyaresu> Zakir: thanks
<zoidberg> kitche: i just ran what you told me too...and GLX already had a * beside it
<ReDnEcKbOy> spx2, there might be a way to make it come back a little faster... that would be to recharge it and bring it to complete death before recharging it again... and do this over and over again for a few dozen times...
<zoidberg> kitche: should i try my program again or do i need to restart my computer?
<spx2> ReDnEcKbOy: ill try that
<FSRxc> Good evening
<kitche> zoidberg: just have to restart X if you went though the whole thing with ctrl+alt+backspace
<FSRxc> What would you guys suggest as far as eye candy goes? aiglx, beryl, or compiz xgl?
<kitche> FSRxc: depends on card
<FSRxc> nvidia FX 5700LE
<kitche> FSRxc: I would just use the nvidia driver
<FSRxc> Decent 256 mb card, I'd guess
<ReDnEcKbOy> I for myself have a fairly new laptop.. had it for a year and I wait for the battery to die Everyday before I go to bed and plug it back in... I maybe lost half an hour of power after a Year of usage
<Zakir> FRSxc: beryl or compiz will run on aiglx or xgl... beryl split from compiz and is the OSS optino.
<kitche> !nvidia9|FSRxc
<ubotu> FSRxc: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<yakumo> the problem is i  upgrade using the auto update and when i restart, my grub list add other menu Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386. when i choose it error 15: file not found... any idea why? :)
<FSRxc> I'm on dapper
<yakumo> <Pelo>the problem is i  upgrade using the auto update and when i restart, my grub list add other menu Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386. when i choose it error 15: file not found... any idea why? :)
<sphorbis> i
<Pelo> yakumo,  no,sorry,  , you can always edit grub not to have the option
<sphorbis> i'm doing a fresh install of edgy and i keep getting x server failures
<FSRxc> Last time I installed xgl/compiz via the ubuntu guide
<FSRxc> Various errors came up
<kitche> sphorbis: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reconfigure X fixes my problem
<FSRxc> To the point where it eventually caused X to not start.
<sphorbis> thx kitche
<FloK> hi. how can i disable tooltips in gnome pls?
<Zakir> FSRxc I remember that there were a couple of issues when they made some larger changes to the compiz structure and the wiki wasn't fixed for a little while.
<yakumo> yes thnks anyway, i edited my grub list
<FSRxc> I see
<FSRxc> Basically, my goal is to make a vista-like interface :-|
<what_if> i have no sound in flashplayer... can someone help ??
<ReDnEcKbOy> <FSRxc> what's the point of making something ulgy out of beautiful?
<FSRxc> lmao
<FSRxc> I just want to tease some friends
<sc4ttrbrain> FSRxc: :have u tried beryl?
<FSRxc> "Not that you would, but you could" sorta thing
<FSRxc> Nope.
<FSRxc> Is there a site or guide?
<Zakir> FSRxc: I'd go with beryl... since that's a continuation of compiz that has the most development.... However, I can't give you advice on XGL vs AIGL... when I ran XGL... it was pretty unstable for me... so personally, if I tried again, I'd use AIGL.
<ReDnEcKbOy> <FSRxc> time - money and you're wasting it... congrats
<sc4ttrbrain> try it, its easy to clone vista, mac ,anything :D
<sc4ttrbrain> anyway ,im using aiglx
<spx2> i have ati radeon 200m , i get only 60hz on my display,i don't know my sync rates,what do i do ? i tried searching for them got nothing. :(
<FSRxc> Cool, and yeah, I had a friend recommnd aiglx to me
<FSRxc> redneckboy, I'm not wasting any money
<spx2> HEEELP
<ReDnEcKbOy> FSRxc, no but time
<FSRxc> Fair enough
<spx2> i have ati radeon 200m , i get only 60hz on my display,i don't know my  sync rates,what do i do ? i tried searching for them got nothing. :(
<spx2> HEELP
<sc4ttrbrain> ReDnEcKbOy: :to convert ppl to ubuntu, all what it takes, i will :D
<ReDnEcKbOy> spx2 I know there's a way to get the framerate with glxgears but i don't know the commands... try glxgears --help
<Zakir> FSRxc: I disagree with redneckboy... I have some coworkers who believe that when used correctly, beryl actually makes them more productive for features such as switching windows... transparency... the window sorting, etc.
<spx2> ReDnEcKbOy: not the framerate,the vertical and horizontal syncs !
<ReDnEcKbOy> Zakir... i'm okay with the optimization process... but making it look like windows... isn't it odd?
<spx2> HOW DO I GET MY MONITOR MORE THAN 60HZ ?
<sc4ttrbrain> convert ppl dude
<FSRxc> Yup
<FSRxc> I know some people that are wanting to try linux
<FSRxc> But... they're still pawns to the window
<ReDnEcKbOy> spx2, I have an ATI 200M too and never got sweet fudge all to work... ati drivers = crap
<FSRxc> So if I could lead the way
<FSRxc> And show them that they don't need a monster of a computer, all is well :)
<sc4ttrbrain> ati radeon 9000 works like CHARM !
<Zakir> FSRxc: yeah, it'll take you some time. :-) It won't work the first time... but by the time your done... you'll know your xorg.conf a whole lot better! :-) REDNECKBOY... I agree that I wouldn't make it look like windows... but I personally was ready to be done with windows forever... some people aren't... little by little... if the eye candy moves them over (even it looks like Vista), then I'm all for it!
<spx2> ReDnEcKbOy: I JUST NEED TO GET A DECENT REFRESH RATE 60HZ IS BURNING MY EYES REALLY!
<ReDnEcKbOy> FSRxc, someone already tried and called it lindows, got sued by microsoft and called it linspire... it never worked
<VerdRousseau> can anyone here help me get my Dell truemobile working with ndiswrapper
<kitche> spx2: go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252
<FSRxc> I'm fairly familiar with my xorg.conf, lol
<spx2> thx kitche
<FSRxc> Hey... I have linspire
<FSRxc> Somewhere...
<spx2> kitche: i have LCD no CRT
<ReDnEcKbOy> Linspire though was a scam... you had to pay for the 'click and run' which is exactly the same thing as the synaptics...
<FSRxc> Yup
<FSRxc> I didn't buy linspire
<Zakir> FSRxc: setting up compiz was my first major "project" on linux... I bugged the heck out of the unix sysadmin... breaking X over and over again... but eventually figured it out. :-0
<FSRxc> They had a short period where they gave that out for free
<sc4ttrbrain> !offtopic :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic :D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReDnEcKbOy> I installed it once and got rid of it the next day lol
<kitche> spx2: ok see if these commands will return anything to you sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<FSRxc> I never even installed it, HA!
<FSRxc> ;)
<FSRxc> Zakir, how many times did you break linux with compiz?
<AngryElf> given that /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist AND xorg.conf.bak does -- why does "sudo sed 's/nv/nvidia/g' xorg.conf.bak > xorg.conf" give xorg.conf: Permission denied???
<spx2> kitche: hang on
<spx2> AngryElf: get root!
<Gilbert_4321> if i install ubuntu on my windows xp labtop do i lose my xp os or do i ceep it and get #ubuntu also?
<Gilbert_4321> i mean ubuntu lol
<spx2> kitche: root@spx2-laptop:/home/spx2/eckel/scopeoperator# ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<spx2> root@spx2-laptop:/home/spx2/eckel/scopeoperator#
<kitche> Gilbert_4321: if you don't delete your partition
<kitche> spx2: sudo
<Zakir> FSRxc: I never "broke" linux too badly.... just made some big enough errors in xorg.conf setting up both dual-monitors, compiz, and XGL, that I had to go beg for help... at the point where I just followed howtos and didn't really understand what the steps actually did... :-)
<spx2> kitche: already root
<kitche> spx2: ah ok didn't see it :)
<FSRxc> Ah
<FSRxc> I made big errors
<Gilbert_4321> will it delete my current OS or will it ask me during installing?
<FSRxc> Tried to backtrack, and it broke things
<spx2> kitche: what do i do ?
<Gilbert_4321> will it ask or does it do it automaticly if i dont do anything i mean
<Zakir> FSRxc... that's essentially what I did... I kept trying to fix it... but just continued to break it even more to the point where X was nowhere close to functional.
<ReDnEcKbOy> Gilbert it'll ask... but you gotta be careful with the partitioning
<sc4ttrbrain> Gilbert_4321: :it ll ask u :D
<bimberi> AngryElf: the redirect doesn't get run as root with that syntax.  Run it in a root shell (sudo -i).
<Gilbert_4321> kk ty
<FSRxc> Zakir, did you reinstall?
<kitche> spx2: there is another way to do it also by running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg make sure you backup the xorg.conf before you do that command to be on the safe side
<Gilbert_4321> im still d loading it so i cant install yet lol
<Gilbert_4321> ty for your help
<FSRxc> Better yet, is there anything in linux like system restore?
<spx2> kitche: that won't work either i tried that already
<kitche> spx2: you still have the monitor book :)
<Zakir> FSRxc... didn't end up needing to in the end...luckily my friend knew what he was doing and could essentially write the xorg and gdm conf files again off the top of his head.
<spx2> kitche: no i dont
<Vich> anyone here use effectv?
<FSRxc> That's good.
<Vich> because I'm having trouble using the latest
<malt> malt@malt-server:~$ sudo apt-get update
<malt> Password:
<malt> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com] 
<malt> is that down or is it just me ?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<kitche> spx2: ok your kinda on your own now but I'll give you a start in your xorg.conf there is a Monitor section in that section there is HorizSync and VertRefresh if theri not thee you have to make them
<kitche> malt: try a different mirror
<FSRxc> Does it matter what shell I do the install from?
<FSRxc> Right now I'm using xfce
<kitche> FSRxc: install what beryl can run with xfce kde or gnome
<FSRxc> I'd like to install beryl and use it with KDE
<FSRxc> Should I be under KDE doing the install?
<kitche> FSRxc: no it doesn't matter what you install from
<FSRxc> ok
<FSRxc> Thanks.
<FSRxc> Already ran into a error, and I'm just trying to add the repository
<FSRxc> "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -  "
<spx2> kitche: can you pastebin that section somewhere so i can add it ?
<FSRxc> No such file or directory
<kitche> spx2: why you don't have a monitor section already you should
<james296> where is the default Ubuntu splash login screens located normally?
<sc4ttrbrain> james296: :u mean usplash ? or gdm theme?
<bimberi> james296: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<spx2> kitche: let me see hang on
<james296> thank you very much
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<spx2> kitche: i have that section i have set the values to
<spx2> kitche: 117         HorizSync       28-85
<spx2> 118         VertRefresh     43-85
<spx2> kitche: and still nothing
<sc4ttrbrain> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spx2> kitche: what do i have to make them to make my monitor go to 75 hz ? what are the most common values for refresh ratE ?
<sc4ttrbrain> spx2: :well does it support  75 hz ?
<lovloss> How do i find out how far my motherboard can upgrade in terms of cpu?
<kitche> spx2: LCD is a tad different then LCD
<nn> kitche: Eh?!
<spx2> sc4ttrbrain: unfortunately only 60hz for the moment on all resolutions(i am on 1200x800)
<spx2> nn: he makes no sense to me either
<what_if> [took 3 hrs to find this]  there is a little known, undocumented bug in flash player7 for linux that causes no sound with certian hardware setups, the only fix it to use FP9 beta ;) pass it on
<kitche> spx2: cRT*
<lovloss> It's a Winfast 748K7AA... pretty sure its this http://www.spcomputers.net/winfast_skt_a_748k7aa.htm   maybe you guys can help me? :<
<spx2> kitche: oh...
<sc4ttrbrain> if it doesnt support 75 hz from the hardware then u can do nothing
<PhibreOptix> what_if: Where can I get this FP9 Beta?
<spx2> sc4ttrbrain: i am sure it does support,what do you think?
<nn> bbl
<sc4ttrbrain> let me look at ur xorg.conf
<what_if> PhibreOptix: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<PhibreOptix> what_if: Thanks
<lovloss> If no one can help, does anyone know a room that might be able to tell me about upgrading CPU? :<
<FSRxc> You know
<FSRxc> I just thought about it
<PhibreOptix> what_if: I've been looking for forever as to why my sound won't play xD
<malt> how do i flush my dns in ubuntu?
<what_if> PhibreOptix: make shure you uninstall your last flashplayer... old one was 2 part... plash 9 is one part
<PhibreOptix> what_if: Alright thanks for the heads up
<what_if> PhibreOptix: may confuse or crash browser if 1 & 1/2 flashs are installed lol
<Mahdi> hi, could anybody plz help me with smth? i got a ext3 partition that i want all users to have rw access. My /etc/fstab is "/dev/hda2 /stuff       ext3    defaults,users        0       2", but only root can write there... what is wrong?
* what_if goes to catchup on youtube videos (finally)
<PhibreOptix> So, does anybody here know why my Ubuntu keeps freezing when I leave it idle over night?
<craigbass1976> What went wrong today?  I couldn't get dansguardian working.  I think it was as problem with squid, not sure.  I ended up puttin ubuntu ce on my kid's box because it's all preconfigured
<Mahdi> PhibreOptix: overheating? buggy video drivers?
<PhibreOptix> Mahdi: not sure, but try giving it rw access to everybody chmod +rw
<PhibreOptix> Nah it's not overheating, and the video drivers are fine
<craigbass1976> PhibreOptix, Are you here in Maine with me?
<craigbass1976> Stuff freezes here all the time...
<PhibreOptix> craigbass1976: No...I'm in australia
<ke4nt> Texas
<craigbass1976> I haven't a clue then
<PhibreOptix> It's weird because, if I leave it idle for the same amount of time through the day
<craigbass1976> PhibreOptix, have you gone through the logs?  Dmesg and mesasges?
<PhibreOptix> It never freezes
<PhibreOptix> No, I don't really have much idea how to go through the logs
<PhibreOptix> Bit of a linux newbie ;)
<craigbass1976> PhibreOptix, that is weird... Wonder if it's got something to do with the date changing
<itsmabus> Anybody know of a decent ircd for ubuntu that I can configure to only accept connections from localhost?
<mmr> heya there
<ThomBrown> guys, can someone help me, I just bought a samsung yp-u2j audio player, and i can't get ubuntu to eve NOTICE it, let alone mount it . . . i think it's FAT 32
<mmr> for some reason synaptic's reload is stuck in file 9 (of 14)
<james296> can someone help me with using the startup manager? I add a startup program called Glippers I installed and I typed it in to start at system startup, but after I close the startup manager and open it again, its gone
<james296> why is this happening?
<craigbass1976> PhibreOptix, sudo cat /var/log/messages and see if there's anything funny there.  Also, try leaving it at 11:50 PM and check on it at about 5-10 past midnight, see if it froze.
<mmr> perhaps it is trying to contact a server which is down (to get this files) and seems to have a really long timeout (just guessing), what can i do to bypass this?
<james296> so can someone help me out here?
<L0cKd0wN> what's the command to restart a service via tty ?
<craigbass1976> james296, what file is the startup manager writing to?
<L0cKd0wN> under fedora i used to do: service vsftpd restart
<james296> what do you mean lol
<bretzel> hi all, ubuntu rules the linux world! too much wonderfull : just fresh-install onto a Toshiba Satellite A100 (centrino dual) --all working out of the box ...
<L0cKd0wN> but that doesn't work here
<james296> Im not sure
<craigbass1976> /etc/init.d/whatever restart
<bruenig> !offtopic | bretzel
<ubotu> bretzel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<james296> I just typed Glipper in the box to run it at startup
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, you switching too?
<L0cKd0wN> fedora doesn't support shfs
<L0cKd0wN> (cleanly)
<bruenig> james296, needs to be glipper, lowercase
<L0cKd0wN> so yea
<bretzel> bruenig:uh?
<L0cKd0wN> i need support for it, and fuse-sshfs doesn't cut it
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, is that the sh***y file system?
<PhibreOptix> AFK
<james296> still did the same thing
<L0cKd0wN> no why do you say that?
<L0cKd0wN> it's been running stable i mean... guess time will tell heh
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, never heard of it, and was trying to figure out what the acronym stood for.
<L0cKd0wN> oh lol
<bruenig> !bot | bretzel
<ubotu> bretzel: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<L0cKd0wN> but yea, im learning all new stuff, been raised of fedora
<mkoby> Hi all, I removed a hard drive from my system, how do I cause Dapper to not try to mount it?
<L0cKd0wN> since fedora core 1
<L0cKd0wN> but time to switch
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, how are you liking ubuntu?
<L0cKd0wN> :)
<L0cKd0wN> well it's out of the box faster
<genii> Is anyone having a weird half-blank screen during Feisty install?
<L0cKd0wN> but it's hard to make a comparison, cuz im not actually sure what's installed and what's not, some stuff I still haven't gotten to work... like VNC
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, notice the install time?  Course, not so much softrware out of the box, but there's a lot more in the apt repos I think than yum.
<mmr> ok, i got the problem
<L0cKd0wN> apt-get seems quicker than yum... but some stuff i woulda had up and running in a blast, and im STILL troubleshooting
<james296> so, anymore help plz?
<bimberi> geez, !offtopic was a bit harsh there
<genii> Feisty = pre 7.04
<L0cKd0wN> i still don't know what's going on with VNC
<mmr> during the installation i configured my country, what suggested ubuntu to use close mirrors in sources.list
<L0cKd0wN> i login and get a logo....
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, where are you trying to vnc to and from?
<bruenig> bimberi, funny contrast though, pretty much an admonishment for being laudatory about the OS
<L0cKd0wN> windows xp -> ubuntu
<mmr> everything ok, but... the server it suggested seems to be down
<bimberi> mmr: it does that from your country selection
<mmr> bimberi: yes and how am i supposed to change that?
<mmr> bimberi: just editing the file?
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, hmmm.  Nothing on the ubuntu forums?  I'm still new too (also started linux on FC1) and haven't run across vnc yet.
<mmr> bimberi: shouldnt it, say, have a timeout and try a 'default server' or something?
<james296> well?
<mkoby> Hi all, I removed a hard drive from my system, how do I cause Dapper to not try to mount it?
<L0cKd0wN> craigbass1976: yea i recognized ur nick from fedora... heh
<kitche> mkoby: edit your /etc/fstab
<craigbass1976> mkoby, should be somewhere in /etc/fstab
<mmr> mkoby: /etc/fstab
<bimberi> mmr: probably, you could file a bug on it
<__david> hello, could anyone help me troubleshoot my Xorg with an rv350/9600XT radeon card?  I can't seem to get direct rendering to work
<mkoby> Do I just delete the line(s) in fstab?
<bimberi> mmr: yes, editing /etc/apt/sources.list would be the way
<mmr> mkoby: comment them
<L0cKd0wN> man /etc/fstab
<jokoon> Hello again...
<mmr> bimberi: right
<mkoby> Ok, and then reboot?
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, I'm seeing a few folks in here off and on that I recognize.
<james296> someone plz tell me what to do...
<__david> does anyone know if the rv350 is compatible with direct rendering?
<mmr> mkoby: if you already removed the hd, why would you want to reboot?
<Assasein84> i got a little question... im want to try out ubuntu but in the web theres various options were to download it from.. http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<mkoby> I just commented the fstab line?
<L0cKd0wN> craigbass1976: yea i've searched some of the forums, tried a few things still no luck
<L0cKd0wN> craigbass1976: im sure i'll figure it out
<L0cKd0wN> eventually...
<Assasein84> i have to choose from which Os im downloadig the iso or were i want to install it?
<Mahdi> hi, where can i get linux-image-2.6.17-7-generic for amd64? 2.6.17-10 seems to have an issue with my wireless card
<PhibreOptix> Back
<Assasein84> anyone?
<Mahdi> PhibreOptix: u were right =P dumb error on that fstab stuff... missing a g+w chdmod =/ LOL
<craigbass1976> james296, sorry, I didn't see your reply to me.  The files (if what we're talking about is making something start at boot) should be in the /etc/rc folders.  I don't knwo what glipper is, and I'm not sure exactly how this goes, but whichever folder it shows up in decides which runlevel the program runs in.
<james296> ???
<Mahdi> PhibreOptix: tkz ;)
<jokoon> Just for info, I ask several times for a problem I just found is very common : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254 I just hope next time I'll be forwarded better than today. Sorry for the whine.
<PhibreOptix> Mahdi: No problems
<zeeble> heya.. which is the feisty fawn channel?
<james296> ummmm, which rc folder?
<james296> theres 8 of them
<james296> lol
<zeeble> meh. feisty fawn xfce then :)
<tonyyarusso> zeeble: #ubuntu+1
<zeeble> ty, tonyyarusso
<L0cKd0wN> i can't find crap... lol
<zeeble> tonyyarusso: ty for the apache2 help yesterday.. got my stuff running and connected to oracle and all
<L0cKd0wN> where's the config for vsftpd hiding?
<tonyyarusso> zeeble: Yay!
<Assasein84> i ve a little question... i want to try out ubuntu, but in the webpage theres various options were to download it from.. http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease ... i have to choose from which Os im downloadig the iso or were do i want to install it?
<craigbass1976> james296, I'm not sure.  You have to google for it.  Find out exactly how those folders work and go from there.  Weird that the GUI wouldn't do it though...
<zeeble> what processor do you have in your machine, Assasein84?
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, yes, things are moved around a bit...
<Assasein84> core duo
<james296> well, I have a confession
<Assasein84> but a pentium in the one i want to install it
<genii> core duo = i386 version
<genii> (SMP kernel)
<craigbass1976> james296, nothing really bad, hopefully...
<james296> I installed the Orange-Theme using the installer it came with and it was SUPPOSED to be only for Dapper Drake I believe
<james296> and Im using Edgy Eft
<james296> and they said it isnt fully stable
<james296> I just dont know how to remove that now
<james296> lol
<zeeble> Assasein84: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<craigbass1976> james296, well, maybe it's not, or maybe it makes no difference.
<PhibreOptix> Assasein84: http://shipit.ubuntu.com  get a free ubuntu cd sent to you ;)
<craigbass1976> james296, how did you install it?
<Mahdi> anybody knows any way to downgrade my kernel to 2.6.17-7? 2.6.17-10 prevents my wireless card from working =/
<Assasein84> thanx ppl! :D
<james296> just by using the installer
<zeeble> Mahdi: your bootloader doesnt give you the option to boot with the older kernel?
<craigbass1976> james296, you didn't type a command?  I think if you used the gui to install it, you can just uncheck the box.
<holycow> oh challenge is spaceships
<holycow> neato :)
<james296> yeah I used the GUI
<zeeble> Mahdi: when you boot up, it will ask you which kernel to use.. choose the one where your stuff works
<james296> but theres no checkbox
<james296> lol
<Assasein84> PhibreOptix: im not in USA :s
<craigbass1976> well, what's the package called?
<craigbass1976> james296,
<Mahdi> zeeble: i just had to reinstall edgy from the cd... the official release doesnt include 2.6.17-7. Only 2.6.17-10
<holycow> wher eis the challenge hosted, blender.org or blenderartists.org?
<Assasein84> but thanx
<holycow> oh shit wrong channel
<holycow> sorry
<zeeble> Assasein84: download it. it will take a few days if you asked anyway
<PhibreOptix> Assasein84: I'm in austrlia
<zeeble> Mahdi: aw
<Assasein84> mmm ok
<PhibreOptix> Assasein84: And one got sent to me
<zeeble> but you can download it faster :)
<james296> what
<Assasein84> thnx 4 da info
<TJ_>  james296: is this orange theme you speak of by any chance orange-look?
<bhudda> what is the name of the program or whatever that monitors system heat and controls fan speed?
<james296> yes it is
<PhibreOptix> But if you get the CD sent to you, you get some cool, free Ubuntu stickers with it ;)
<Mahdi> zeeble: but from where? LOL ubuntu's archive does not include them anymore!
<zeeble> Mahdi: download the kernel source and compile it?
<TJ_> james296: if you didn't install it more than one time, than you should be able to go around, and restore all of the icon backups
<james296> ok...how?
<L0cKd0wN> craigbass1976: yea like im used to vsftpd config files residing in /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf , here it's just /etc/vsftpd.conf, so when I listed the directories I automatically skipped over it and missed it heh
<Mahdi> zeeble: but then i miss the whole point about using a std kernel =//
<zeeble> Mahdi: wait
<TJ_> james296: just recall the install, then go into the icon folders where it had said it was changing themes
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, I've noticed (when trying to copy mail over) that .thunderbird doesn't exist either, it's .mozilla-thunderbird.  Installing things where the names are different is weird too
<james296> its not the icons Im worried about
<james296> its gettin the Startup manager working!
<L0cKd0wN> craigbass1976: i hear ya, how long have you been an ubuntu user?
<TJ_> jame296:...
<zeeble> Mahdi: whatis the kernel package aclled?
<james296> yes?
<glick> hello
<TJ_> james296: gdm is down for you? and if so... whats wrong?
<PhibreOptix> Hi
<Mahdi> zeeble: linux-image-2.6.17-7-generic
<james296> I cant add anything to system startup...
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, I tried it for a couple of weeks before the FIRST planned FC6 release date, couldn't deal with sudo, and ended up putting FC5 on.
<BlackCheese> Praise Sweet baby Jesus
<glick> hi i am not quite following the ubuntu boot process i.e. how it brings the system to different runlevels
<craigbass1976> Then I put it on again about a month ago and am rather liking it.
<glick> i gues after it reads the inittab runlevel
<BlackCheese> I feel Jesus is behind Ubuntu..... Praise the lord can I have an amen!
<glick> it goes into the rc#.d folder
<L0cKd0wN> im certain you can enable root, yea the sudo bugs me too
<glick> and runs the scripts there
<glick> but what does the rcS.d folder to
<zeeble> Mahdi: http://altruistic.lbl.gov/mirrors/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/ look there
<s0nix> hi
<TJ_> james296: odd, i've never ecountered anything like that, but when my comp was buggy, i had made a script that would launch all of my startup programs for me, thats the best i've got
<glick> and also, i dont see any kill scripts for when you change into a lower runlevel
<PhibreOptix> If using sudo in ubuntu bugs you so much
<nick_> can anyone help me with a sound juicer problem
<glick> can someone explain this to me?
<PhibreOptix> Just run the root terminal instead
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, I'd rather when I need to be root when running the printer config gui or something, that it would ask me for root's pass instead.  I trid configuring it todo that, but messed it up I guess.
<Mahdi> zeeble: good =D but only udebs... will that cause me trouble?
<s0nix> anyone can help me: i want to  make my TV-OUT (ATI) like a second screen with a different RESOLUTION.... at the moment... its a clone of the real screen.
<james296> I'll just be lazy and fix the problem by reformatting and installing again lol
<zeeble> Mahdi: dunno. you'll have to build the kernel. with kernel package prolly
<PhibreOptix> Anyway guys
<zeeble> Mahdi: or look around in the mirror for the package you want
<PhibreOptix> I'm off
<aWu>  #include <stdio.h>
<aWu>  int main()
<aWu>  {
<aWu>  printf("hellow world!");
<aWu>  return 0;
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, I did set a root pass though, because it's easier sometimes to just be root for a while in the terminal
<aWu>  }
<zeeble> aWu: geez.. what was that? and it is "hello", not hellow
<TJ_> james296: well thats no fun, be creative and invent some new ways to do it
<craigbass1976> james296, we all do it starting out.  Eventually, you get mad and figure it out instead.
<sc4ttrbrain> !pastebin | aWu
<ubotu> aWu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nick_> has anyone gotten sound juicer to rip mp3's
<uffiole> i upgraded to edgy some weeks ago and now i run update manager the first time and it says not all upgrades can be performed, do distro upgrade
<squisher> Hi, does anyone know how to get rid of the locale warnings in dapper?
<Mahdi> zeeble: how did u fidn this mirror? i browsed through a lot of them and did not find all these versiones
<zeeble> Mahdi: just googled
<james296> I do admit it is startin to piss me off lol
<squisher> I google for it, and find lots of posts with the same error message, but nowhere a solution
<Mahdi> zeeble: damn... i've been googling for the last 2 hours and found nothing! LOL
<zeeble> Mahdi: rofl.
<craigbass1976> Hey, can anyone tell me how, with the slip of a mouse, I ended up detaching the ubuntu chat from the rest of my XCHAT window?  It is in a window all by itself now.
<bimberi> nick_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<L0cKd0wN> neat trick craigbass1976 :P
<zeeble> Mahdi: all i put was 2.6.17-7 .deb ubuntu in google, and this was a "index of/" link so went in
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, only if I can do it again...
<L0cKd0wN> haha
<Mahdi> zeeble: tkz a lot =P i'm already downloading and backuping it :)
<nof> omg wireless help needed d-link dwl-510, isn't atheros just supposed to work =(
<Mahdi> zeeble: i tried even with the exact name!
<zeeble> Mahdi: hm, ok. good luck with the install then
<Mahdi> zeeble: tkz :)
<Mahdi> time to reboot
<Mahdi> tkz zeeble
<Mahdi> cya
<cjjtcha> You don't really need to set a root password, just type `sudo bash`. Same thing
<GpartedCreator> Hi
<nof> getting a error for wireless reqest "set encode" (8B2A) : invalid argument "s:"
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, oh, there's a detach tab commandin the Xchat menu.  There must be a mouse/keyboard shortcut that does the same thing.  I think you have to use your elbow though...
<bimberi> cjjtcha: 'sudo -i' is preferable (sets up the environment)
<squisher_> Hi, I was just here a moment ago but my computer crashed. Did anyone by chance answer about the locale warnings in dapper? I searched the net and faq to no avail
<L0cKd0wN> craigbass1976: i don't have the luxury of a desktop right now.... damn VNC! *shakes fist*
<cjjtcha> bimberi: Thanks, even better. I didn't know that
<L0cKd0wN> and im horrible
<bimberi> cjjtcha: np :)
<L0cKd0wN> at elbow commands
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, oh, I didn't realize you weren't even in Ubuntu yet.
<L0cKd0wN> ssh man
<L0cKd0wN> that's all i gots
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<nof> any wireless ninja's around??
<L0cKd0wN> i don't really need a desktop
<L0cKd0wN> like gui, cuz im pretty efficient w/ the tty
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, although it's sometimes nice to use the GUI...
<L0cKd0wN> it's on a 600mhz celeron, performs like a champ
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, I just put dapper on a similar box for my son today.   Did you see http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2005-December/053266.html?
<fede23> Hello, anyone wanna help me install ubuntu 6.10 ?
<L0cKd0wN> iptables....
<L0cKd0wN> why didn't i think of that
<L0cKd0wN> brb!
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, could be windows security stuff stopping things.  I don't think you even have iptables
<fede23> How can I install ubuntu 6.10 in dual boot without erasing my entire hdd ???
<L0cKd0wN> craigbass1976: looks like security is handled a bit differently under ubuntu, iptables is empty :S
<co_maniez> hy
<dabaR> fede23: ask the installation program to resize its partition. _Back_ up data.
<L0cKd0wN> gonna try: " iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 5900:5905 -j ACCEPT "
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, do you even have iptables?  Where'd you find it?
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, I'm behind a Cent firewall, so I've not been worried about Ubuntu security yet.
<L0cKd0wN> iptables: /sbin/iptables /lib/iptables /usr/share/man/man8/iptables.8.gz
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, and the vnc server is actually running on Ubuntu box?
<dabaR> craigbass1976: it is installed by default
<L0cKd0wN> i think Xvnc is
<fede23> dabaR I've sent you an im, so we can chat better.
<L0cKd0wN> vncserver i had to obtain
<L0cKd0wN> maybe there's a conflict.....
<L0cKd0wN> Xrealvnc *
<dabaR> fede23: just talk here
<craigbass1976> dabaR, Ahh, I didn't know that.  I thought ubuntu didn't have iptables by default.
<dabaR> L0cKd0wN: and your iptables should adapt to the enabled server
<disant> hi
<co_maniez> hy
<disant> anyone had problems setting up ethernet card using tulip to full-duplex/100?
<disant> LNE100TX
<MSTK> hey all
<ColonelZarkawi> greetings
<MSTK> does anyone know if there are any way to watch Windows Media Player videos on Ubuntu?
<MSTK> no workaround or anything?
<disant> MSTK, mplayer
<dabaR> MSTK: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> MSTK, most wmv vids should work
<MSTK> well, I can play wmv's
<MSTK> but the ones embedded in firefox
<MSTK> and webpages
<MSTK> it doesn't seem to be supported
<fede23> ok dabaR, I'm in the window where it asks me to select my hard drive.
<fede23> I have 2 hdd on raid 0, and it gives me the option to select one of them.
<L0cKd0wN> yea there's definitely two vnc programs running
<L0cKd0wN> Xvnc and vncserver
<L0cKd0wN> i only see one config though, this is wild
<disant> mozilla-mplayer
<dabaR> fede23: hehe, make sure you choose the right option to resize the drive, and did you _back_ up your data?
<MSTK> disant - thanks, I'll check it out
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, what if you shut one off?
<disant> enjoy
<blargityblarg> heyy anyone here?
<disant> no
<zeeble> no
<MSTK> no
<blargityblarg> awesome
<disant> everyone's out for lunch
<blargityblarg> um
<disant> I'm watching the sheeps
<MSTK> actually we are all just computer programs
<MSTK> programed with automatic responses
<MSTK> we don't actually exist
<blargityblarg> does anyone not out to lunch feel like helping me with an opengl problem?
<disant> ... when they come back.. I'll go for lunch
<MSTK> in fact nobody truly exists.
<MSTK> it's all a virtual reality program
<dabaR> MSTK: programs can spell programmed...
<blargityblarg> ok
<blargityblarg> well
<L0cKd0wN> yea im trying
<blargityblarg> for my purposes
<diskus> lunch?
<blargityblarg> it will do
<zeeble> just go ahead and ask, blargityblarg
<L0cKd0wN> i need to figure out what's running tho
<blargityblarg> ok
<fede23> what do you mean by "_back_ up" ? is it a command ?
<blargityblarg> im just really confused on which way to go with nvidia drivers i read so much conflicting info
<blargityblarg> im on the latest mepis
<blargityblarg> trying to get opengl to work
<blargityblarg> quake3 runs
<blargityblarg> but extremely slowly
<disant> burepe, kombanwa
<dabaR> fede23: I mean, did you save your important files to an external hd, or a dvd?
<Madpilot> !enter | blargityblarg
<ubotu> blargityblarg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blargityblarg> ok
<Madpilot> blargityblarg, also, if you're on Mepis, why are you in #ubuntu?
<blargityblarg> because
<blargityblarg> noone is talking in there
<blargityblarg> and its the next closest thing i suppose
<dabaR> is mepis based on Ubuntu?
<blargityblarg> yes
<sc4ttrbrain> then switch to us first :D
<dabaR> haha
<blargityblarg> the newest mepis is based on ubuntu
<Madpilot> blargityblarg, ATI or Nvidia card?
<blargityblarg> i just made the switch from ubuntu to mepis
<blargityblarg> nvidia
<Madpilot> !nvidia | blargityblarg
<ubotu> blargityblarg: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blargityblarg> ok ok
<diskus> what's wrong with ubuntu so that you wanted to install mepis?
<fede23> not all of them, but is that the only way to install ubuntu 6.10 ???
<fede23> erasing everything and installing from scratch ?
<blargityblarg> for the hell of it
<L0cKd0wN> craigbass1976: take a look please, this is as far as the login goes: http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a179/ArcTuRuX/screen.jpg
<L0cKd0wN> just so you know what im talkin bout ;)
<dabaR> blargityblarg: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Hardware#NVIDIA
<blargityblarg> ty
<dabaR> blargityblarg: heh.
<charlie5> hi again folks ... just discussing 'beryl' desktop manager with a friend ... has anyone tried this with ubuntu ? i think its in 'unstable'
<Arigato> where are apache log files stored?
<diskus> ofcourse beryl is unstable
<diskus> and XGL in overall
<dabaR> !beryl | charlie5
<ubotu> charlie5: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<PhibreOptix> Hi guys, does anybody know of a visual form designer for coding similar to visual basic's one that runs on Ubuntu?
<bimberi> Arigato: /var/log/apache (iirc)
<dabaR> PhibreOptix: did you try monodevelop?
<L0cKd0wN> ur httpd.conf might tell you
<L0cKd0wN> ;)
<genii> arigato /var/log/apache2/access.lo /var/log/apache2/error.log
<PhibreOptix> dabaR: No I didn't, so thank you
<genii> access.log
<charlie5> dabaR: thank you ... i ddn't think to try uboto :
<uMISTA> how do i add new users, the command way?
<disant> beryl? nah.. sticking to fluxbox
<bimberi> uMISTA: sudo adduser
<diskus> well fluxbox is not 3d multimedia :P
<disant> sudo useradd
<disant> diskus, that's why it rox :)
<craigbass1976> L0cKd0wN, I don't knwo what to tell you.
<diskus> disant: it's not fun, but otherwise it's better than this 3D desktop
<dabaR> ya, its like, what's this talk about beryl...as if I need an app slowing down my computer...
<diskus> it's not that slow if it's supported by hardware
<kuto> i get clock skew problem when compiling with anjuta
<diskus> actualy it wasn't slow at all on my computer when I last tried it
<dom> hi, I just installed the "network-manager-gnome" as per the wifi WPAHowTo on the ubuntu site, and it's not giving me any options to manage the wireless
<dom> when I left-click on it, it just shows that "wired network" is selected
<disant> I can write you a small C program that will effectively assist you in utilizing about 98% of your system resources :)
<zeeble> disant: haha
<dom> or greyed-out if I unplug the ethernet cable
<dom> do I have to do something to get it to recongize the wireless?
<disant> dom: a driver
<dom> I'm currently connecting via the neighbour's crappy un-protected network
<zeeble> :p
<disant> dom, what type of card is it?
<dom> lspci says it's a Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter rev 05
<disant> man.. just got iptables up and running on my wireless router.. sweet thing
<disant> dloaded fwbuilder to get my rules just the way I want them.. push it out.. voila
<disant> dom: and what driver are you using?
<dom> mmm ipw2200
<disant> dom: also.. are you sure that your neighbour has a crappy unprotected network and not a access-point simulator, luring dumbasses like yourself, sniffing your packets, having more fun then a barrel of monkeys?
<dom> this is my point
<NoonInSF> PowerPC user, no luck in the forums and little luck in the IRC with my problem.  Computer refuses to suspend or hibernate. Can anyone point me in the direction of a webpage or something?
<dom> I don't want to be connecting to random unprotected netowkrs
<fede23> I'm back
<disant> fede23, at last
<cmt^^> How do I change default program for playing video?
<fede23> please help me disant, I can't set up my raid 0 installation without deleting my entire hard disk.
<glick> heh i still run dapper on the desktop
<glick> anyone here still runnin dapper?
<Geoffrey2> at times I wish I still was....
<glick> fiesty givin you problems?
<Geoffrey2> isn't feisty the first 2007 release?
<silentace> sorry to be a newb... but is ubuntu a good candidate for a linux newb?
<rapid_> silentace, sure
<glick> i mean edgy
<juancarlos> silentace, yes.
<glick> silentace, you have unix experience at all?
<Geoffrey2> I've got a small list of problems I'm trying to fix....most of them more annoyances than anything else
<glick> its alot different if your used to solaris or something
<silentace> i didn't see anything on the main ubuntu site... is there a good place to go to get some modules (may be called something else) to add to my disc image?
<VerdRousseau> anyone here have a Dell Truemobile 1180
<silentace> glick: no
<glick> silentace, install the main disk then you can download whatever else you need/want
<silentace> windows guru and thats it... trying to expand my knowledge on various OSs
<Ash-Fox> I'd like to set the order of three soundcards. The method I've found requires that I set in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, options module-name index=<number for sound device>, unfortunately. I have two soundcards that use the same module (snd_usb_audio), unfortunately as they are USB devices, I can plug them into any port -- so I can't really rely on which port they're plugged into. "asoundconf list" does however name one "Headset" and the other 
<silentace> so is the image from there site a live disc or no?
<glick> im so ignorant on a windows machine
<glick> im like where do i click
<glick> what do i do
<silentace> with the iso i download from ubuntu is that an install disc or a live linux distro?
<glick> been using unix and linux regularly for like 7 years
<glick> heh
<Ash-Fox> silentace, both.
<silentace> thanks ash
<glick> and windows only in labs n stuff for papers what not
<SurfnKid> glick, i think im very ignorant now too, i feel weird when i boot to xp
<silentace> i am a heavy gamer and thats the only reason i stay away from mac/linux
<glick> MS word is the depth of my windows knowledge
<SurfnKid> i only boot to XP for gaming and hd space file management, nothin else
<silentace> i know there is a lot of experimental things for gaming with windows games on linux but nothing solid enough to make me switch cold turkey
<glick> yeah
<SurfnKid> I find copyrights and IP has gotten way to dumb to be worrying about fines
<Ash-Fox> silentace, meh, games like WoW actually perform better under Wine running on Linux in my experience, unfortunately getting it working is another story.
<silentace> surfnkid... makes since
<bhudda> I can't get my SATA drives to mount...
<glick> i havent played games in a long time
<silentace> maybe i should think about that
<glick> its too bad, linux wold make a fine game platform
<glick> loki proved that
<silentace> so is installing ubuntu on a sata going to be a problem
<glick> but companies just wont do it
<GigaClon> what does firefox usally take up in memory, its  taking up 80MB here
<GigaClon> and its being slow
<dope> depends on how long it's been running
<glick> theres just too many damn distros each doing there own thing, so their like "well which distro should we develop for?"
<glick> so i can kind of understand why they generally wont
<silentace> gigaclon: 120meg
<kbrosnan> GigaClon: that is fairly normal usage
<dope> firefox has a really bad memory leak
<silentace> i got a few extensions though
<SurfnKid> dope, oh?
<dope> you ain't heard?
<SurfnKid> FF2?
<glick> dope, firefox goes down more often then a 2 dollar assistant crack hoe
<Fede23b> ok, now I'm ready.
<Ash-Fox> glick, develop for one, such as redhat. the other distros will find ways to get the game working. It's been that way with commercial software, and worked fine.
<dope> pretty sure ff2 has it too
<silentace> anyone ever messed around with slax?
<glick> its really frustrating
<kbrosnan> dope, GigaClon etc.
<rapid_> silentace, what about it?
<kbrosnan> dope, GigaClon etc. http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/memusage.html
<glick> brb laundry drp off
<Geoffrey2> glick, and then there's the FOSS movement, which probably leaves some wondering how many would actually shell out money for a game on Linux if they spent the time porting it
<SurfnKid> glick, hehe
<Ash-Fox> glick, I doubt it has anything todo with the fragmentation of linux distros, but more of the fact that developing for such a niche user base is not going to bring much of a profit.
<silentace> just wondering (im so clueless on this) whats the difference? i know there is different cores and all
<SurfnKid> !slax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmt^^> Anyone know how to change default players in ubuntu edgy?
<SurfnKid> whats slax
<SurfnKid> slackware?
<glick> silentace, slax is a sweet live distro
<SurfnKid> oh
<krustofski> slack live cd
<rapid_> SurfnKid, its based on slackware.
<silentace> yeah
<_Rebecca> Anyone know how I would install a mozilla rdf file?
<SurfnKid> i see
<krustofski> nothing special
<krustofski> you can use it to make your own distro too
<glick> for rescue, or when you just wanna boot into a linux machine and all you have is your grandmothers win98 machine
<leandro-1> hello
<silentace> so any thoughts on whether installing ubuntu on a sata partition will be a bitch or not?
<disant> :) sometimes I just enjoy sitting back and looking at this chat...
<leandro-1> a program to synchronization mpx220 to ubuntu edgy?
<disant> reminded me of my colege days when we used to get stoned in my friend's basement
<silentace> does ubuntu deal with dual booting as well? or will i have to find that information elsewhere
<zeeble> _Rebecca: the RDF file comesalone, or with its .js file as well?
<disant> silentace, it'll allow you to configure dualbut
<rapid_> disant: i'm still stuck in those days
<PhibreOptix> silentace: Yea, when you goto install it it resizes your other partitions so you can dualboot easily
<SurfnKid> silentace, dualboot is what ive got, runs 100%
<sartan> Okay so... I'm a little surprised there isn't a default iptables firewall on hoary..
<_Rebecca> zeeble it comes with the .js as well
<sartan> is there a package to provide one or am i going to have to write my friend some scripts myself
<dabaR> _Rebecca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_Description_Framework
<disant> i dont get dualbooting though
<disant> if you want to play w/OS.. just get vmware.. its free
<krustofski> what dont you get?
<_Rebecca> dabaR thanks for the link
<silentace> so if right now my patitions cover all the space on my drive it will take some away from it for me?
<PhibreOptix> disant: VMware is slow as hell with larger applications
<krustofski> vmware requires decent specs
<disant> PhibreOptix, "play"
<leandro-1> hi, my english suck but somebody knows a program to mpx220 sinchronization to ubuntu edgy?
<silentace> what is not to get about dual booting? i want to learn linux but i still need windows for games and such
<Geoffrey2> ok, lesse...biggest bug, after hours of running the computer under linux, I will hit a point where nothing wants to load up...any icon I click on starts the little wait icon spinning and a name appears in the task bar, then it dissapears completely...session manager won't come up...I can't even get the log off/shut down menu to come up...only way to fix is to hold the power button down until the computer shuts off
<krustofski> linux is overrated
<PhibreOptix> silentace: Dual booting is the way to go IMO
<disant> silentace, that was a personal thing.. sorry :)
<krustofski> stick with windows
<silentace> no need for appologies
<rapid_> krustofski, get the hell out of here
<PhibreOptix> krustofski: Then why are you here? In an ubuntu chat
<silentace> i am horrible at spelling by the way =)
<krustofski> because i use ubuntu?
<MSTK> ROFL
<_Rebecca> zeeble: actually it just comes with the .rdf
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Firstly, start programs from the terminal to see if they print output.
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, when that's happening, I can't even bring up the terminal window
<silentace> my basic reason for wanting to learn some sort of windows is to eventually learn how to maintain my own webserver, which i think would be easier if i had some type of linux experiance on my resume
<disant> f*&^*&^*&6
<disant> stupid tulip driver
<zeeble> _Rebecca: then you have to create the file that will allow Mozilla to open the rdf
<h00t> hello can some pls tell me how can i install non-free codecs fro use w/ mplayer (wanna play XM radio stream)
<PhibreOptix> Did everybody here about the new flash player 9 for Linux?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Secondly, never hold the power button to restart Linux! You should always restart it cleanly to avoid filesystem corruption: press alt+sysrq+s, alt+sysrq+u, alt+sysrq+b to sync the filesystems, unmount them, and reboot (respectively)
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Sysrq is the print screen key.
<hap0> hello
<_Rebecca> zeeble: ok, not sure how to do that, but I'll do some googling. thanks
<h00t> PhibreOptix, just installed it
<MSTK> arrenlex - I'm scared now.  I've held down the power button in the past to do a hard reboot.  is there any way to undo the damage?
<PhibreOptix> h00t: Does it play sound properly this time around?
<h00t> here's a link ... yes
<bblargitylarg> ok i got the driver installed on mepis but how do i enable opengl? i try to run quake3 but it runs at just a few frames per second
<h00t> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<hap0> anyone have any tips on recovering sound after switching to KDE?
<h00t> just drop it into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<rapid_> hap0: open your mixer and turn the volume up
<zeeble> _Rebecca: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Install.rdf
<h00t> can anyone help me w/ that non free codecs
<hap0> rapid: Thanks I've checked that., But I'll check it again...
<_Rebecca> zeeble: Thank you
<Geoffrey2> file system corruption...been there, done that.......
<PhibreOptix> h00t: try this http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<arrenlex> MSTK: Don't worry, ext3 is really hard to corrupt, and fsck will catch it... but it's better to reboot cleanly, of course. :)
<hap0> rapid: No dice. Anyone else have any ideas? I've been through a fair number of searches via google.
<h00t> yeah .. i know about that ... but do you know why aren't they in regular depository
<GigaClon> my firefox is scrolling very slowly
<buitenzorg812_> i always fail using free ubuntu?
<arrenlex> MSTK: Your computer will check the filesystems and fix any errors on boot.
<buitenzorg812_> how come?
<MSTK> ah, okay.  thanks
<bblargitylarg> anyone on the opengl in mepis?
<MSTK> free ubuntu?  as opposed to a paid version?
<Fede23b> if I would die right now, I would ask god: WHY IS LINUX SO FRICKING HARD TO INSTALL/USE !?!?!?!?!?
<PhibreOptix> h00t:  I think they aren't in regular depositary because they are propitary, but I may be wrong
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: You can also use alt+sysrq+k to kill all processes that are running under you. See if that helps.
<buitenzorg812_> sorry...i mean easyubuntu
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: If it DOES help, chances are something you're running is leaking memory badly.
<MSTK> Fede23b - actually, I found that Ubuntu is by far easier to install than Windows is
<spx2> where is the repository list file ?
<PhibreOptix> h00t: Try adding the universe and multiverse repositeries
<zeeble> spx2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bblargitylarg> mepis took 30 mins to install fully with like two clicks it was amazing
<spx2> zeeble: thx
<arrenlex> Fede23b: Because Windows is installed by hardware manufacturers, so you don't have to. :)
<h00t> ahhhh ... exactly .. my bad
<bblargitylarg> pleeeeeeeeeease help with opengl on mepis
<hap0> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, ok, what do the s, u, and b commands do?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: I told you! Please read my sentences the whole way through. xD
<arrenlex> (10:49:35 PM) arrenlex: Geoffrey2: Secondly, never hold the power button to restart Linux! You should always restart it cleanly to avoid filesystem corruption: press alt+sysrq+s, alt+sysrq+u, alt+sysrq+b to sync the filesystems, unmount them, and reboot (respectively)
<buitenzorg812_> MSTK - i agree with you...
<Geoffrey2> ah, sorry, sync, unmount, boot...got it
<MSTK> Hi all, sorry for sounding naive, but I'm trying to download a plug-in for firefox (namely, mplayer).  I've downloaded the source file and it's an archive with a folder "mplayerplug-in".  Now I'm guessing that I am supposed to just extract this folder to the plugins folder?  Is that that direct, or do I have to do something in between with the terminal?
<dom> ugh, apparently busting into the old wpa_supplicant.conf file by hand was the answer to connecting... I'd still like to know why the gnome network manager doesn't so much as acknowledge the wireless card.  aren't intel wireless chips supposed to be okay in general?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: To be fair you should probably run RSEIUB rather than just SUB, to put the keyboard in raw mode, sync the filesystems, send all processes the TERM signal, then KILL all processes that haven't yet terminated, unmount your filesystems, and then reboot. But that takes too long.
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: (A mnemonic to remember that is Raising Skinny Elephants is Utterly Boring)
<bblargitylarg> opengl....meppis
<Geoffrey2> I don't ever wanna hear anyone in here poke fun of Ctrl-Alt-Del then :)
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: All things windows are poked fun at here. :)
<bimberi> MSTK: Just install it using synaptic - mozilla-mplayer  (multiverse repository)
<spx2> WHAT IS YOUR OPPINION ON BERYL ?
<MSTK> Beryl is shiny
<MSTK> totally pointless, but awesome
<rapid_> its a emerald
<hap0> Beryl is fun.
<sc4ttrbrain> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bblargitylarg> opengl...mepis pleeeeeeeeease how to enable it
<arrenlex> spx2: MY OPINION OF BERYL IS THAT IT IS FANCY. MY OPINION OF YOU IS THAT YOU SHOULD STOP YELLING AT US.
<_Rebecca> spx2 Beryl is buggy
<MSTK> bimbery - didn't think to look for a mozilla plugin in the packages manager.  thanks.
<spx2> _Rebecca: really ?
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, oh, that's a given...but Windows only required one three finger salute, usually preceded, followed, or both, by a one finger salute
<spx2> arrenlex: do you think its a good substitute for gnome or kde ?
<_Rebecca> spx2: Yes, in my experience
<MSTK> i have to get used to the idea that all of my programs aren't scattered around the internet -- they're all organized in one handy place
<Phrozen_One_> if DRI is disabled on an ATi card is that why all the fps are so terrible?
<MSTK> and downloadable there
<dabaR> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, ok, lesse....a large memory leak could be causing the problems I described?
<hap0> Anyone else have any ideas on how to get sound working with KDE/Ubuntu???
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: ctrl+alt+del also works to restart your computer if you're not running X... but usually your GUI catch that combination and assign it to something else.
<spx2> foshizzle ma nizzle BERYL IS GOOD OR NOT !!!!!!!!! ??????????/
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: A lot of things could be causing the problems you've described. Does it slow down gradually or does it suddenly just stop working?
<rapid_> spx2: double gizzle to the pizzle, install it and find out, bitch
<hap0> In X ctl-alt-backspace will restart WindowMgr.
<sc4ttrbrain> spx2: :try it dude! and STOP yelling !!
<somerville32> !caps| spx2
<ubotu> spx2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<spx2> sorry for yelling ma niggaz
<arrenlex> spx2: Berizzle is lyk the bling bling minus the ching ching dawg.
<dabaR> you guys are all fresh
<somerville32> !language | spx2
<ubotu> spx2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zarul> cab  u guys stop with the CAPS?
<zarul> *can
<spx2> SOOOOORRRRRYYYYYYYYY NIIGAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZ :D please don't ban me im just joking
<krustofski> family friendly
<somerville32> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<arrenlex> hap0: Actually, in X, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sc4ttrbrain> please sum1 ban spx2 !
<hap0> I give up.
<Geoffrey2> shouldn't most children be in bed by now?
<krustofski> no!
<MSTK> bimberi - for future reference, what if I stumble upon a plug-in that is not available in the synaptics?
<Hobbsee> !language
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Ubuntu has people from all timezones.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, immaturity is not linked to calendar age...
<Hobbsee> to everyone else
<spx2> sorry
<krustofski> yay!
<dabaR> spx2: last warning...
<Geoffrey2> Madpilot, sadly......
<sc4ttrbrain> spx2: :GO away !
<krustofski> dont mind those elitist tards spx2
* hap0 sighs
<PhibreOptix> So, who here has played tux racer?
<dabaR> sc4ttrbrain: chill out
<krustofski> you seem like a nice fella
<spx2> i promise it wont happen again
<rapid_> Geoffrey2, its 5pm where I am. so no
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Sorry, did you answer that? I asked if it slows down gradually or not?
<dabaR> spx2: ok, move on
* Hobbsee warns everyone to behave.
* krustofski slaps Hobbsee with a dirty sock
<arrenlex> Yessir Mr. Op, sir.
* dabaR laughs
<PhibreOptix> How do you do that? I'm new to irc aswell xD
<mypapit> w00f w00f
<somerville32> arrenlex, Hobbsee is a Mam.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<krustofski> lies
<krustofski> no women on irc
* PhibreOptix figured it out yay ^_^
<arrenlex> somerville32: But that contradicts one of the basic tenents of IRC: the men are men, the women are men, and the little girls are FBI agents.
<arrenlex> It cannot be!
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, ok, I'm not really sure, what will happen is that I'll come back having left the computer running for several hours and find it in this state....
<krustofski> unless of course.. post op trannys
<Hobbsee> way cool, i'll be an FBI agent then.
<Madpilot> arrenlex, krustofski - #ubuntu-offtopic, if you really must continue this conversation...
<krustofski> lol
<krustofski> how dare you... Hobbsee true identity matters.. i vote post op tranny
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Anything unusual about your setup? Are you running any daemons that aren't in the default install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> krustofski: stop it already, it is not related, I can not catch the questions
<krustofski> pre op?
* Hobbsee is actually female.
* somerville32 huggles Hobbsee warmly.
* dabaR is actually Dan!!1
<krustofski> so just a cross dresser?
<dabaR> bye
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, none that I'm aware of....I have the BOINC client running in the background, not sure if that is considered a daemon....
<somerville32> krustofski, Thats enough. You're getting offencive now.
<arrenlex> krustofski: Are you serious? Isn't getting kicked once enough to clue you in that maybe you should stop that? o_O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-78-73-139.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i was about to forward that
<Hobbsee> but thanks
<dabaR> everyone likes to have fun :-)
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, forward it to where? There isn't an #offensive-idiot channel that I know of...
<bimberi> MSTK: depends on what it is really, sometimes it's in another repository, sometimes you need to compile it yourself
<malt> does www.m4lt.com/stats/ work for everyone? i got psychostats working i think
<somerville32> hehe
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: *grin*.  was thinking to ##offtopic actually
<h00t> hey ppl i have a really weird problem ... i am listening to a mms stream ... but it seem that in firefox totem is handling it .. how can i make it so mplayer will handle it
<Hobbsee> dabaR: sure, and i get fun kicking people :)
<arrenlex> h00t: The easiest way is to remove the totem-mozilla package.
<dabaR> Hobbsee: would you say you get a kick out of it?
<arrenlex> h00t: And install mozilla-mplayer.
<Hobbsee> dabaR: perhaps :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: BOINC shouldn't be a problem because it runs niced (only uses the CPU when nothing else is). Still, I don't run it so I dunno...
<MSTK> bimberi - I'm new to this stuff.  in Windows all I had to do was run an .exe.  Is there a guide taht shows me how to compile things, etc?
<h00t> arrenlex, yes i installed the mplaer as well as firefox plugin
<arrenlex> !compile | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dabaR> repos > MSTK
<arrenlex> h00t: Then remove totem-mozilla and you're all set.
<h00t> arrenlex, ok... let's see
<Jbirk> I have a question about a NIC
<Geoffrey2> now, another problem I have occasionally is when I go to shut down I get a black screen with the line, as I remember it "BCM43xx: Controller Reset (TX Timeout", constantly repeating
<arrenlex> !ask  | Jbirk
<ubotu> Jbirk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MSTK> thanks, dabaR.
<Jbirk> I bought a Gigabit NIC today, but it is terribly slow under Ubuntu
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Does BCM43xx mean anything to you?
<dabaR> MSTK: mozilla-mplayer is in multiverse.
<Jbirk> It runs slower than the built in 10/100 VIA NIC built into my motherboard
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, it's the Broadcom chipset for my internal wireless
<MSTK> dabaR - I know.  I just wanted to know for future reference if I stumble upon a plug-in that is not
<rapid_> Geoffrey2, sounds like its not shuting down before you shutdown
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Ah. I don't know anything about wireless, sorry. = /
<Jbirk> I installed the Air Link 10/100/1000 Adapter with Realtec chipset and Ubuntu detected it fine
<rapid_> Geoffrey2, before you shutdown try a simaple "ifconfig wlan0 down" where wlan0 is your interface.
<Jbirk> Windows and the switch it is connected too both show 1 Gbps
<dabaR> MSTK: compiling is simple, but remember to use checkinstall
<Jbirk> ifdown wlan0 will work too
<MSTK> thanks, I'll remember that
<Jbirk> ANy ideas why the card is so slow
<Jbirk> 289 minutes to copy 4.36 GB of data
<MSTK> ack.  sorry for another question =/. I've just installed mozilla-mplayer, but it doesn't seem to have any effect on my browser after I restart firefox.  Is there something that I need to switch on?  A hidden setting?
<Geoffrey2> MSTK, just curious about your name, is that MST3K, by chance?
<Jbirk> Why is it that the built in 10/100 VIA junk in my mootherboard is way faster?  It does the copy in about 22 Min
<Jbirk> MSTK, did you install mplayer too?
<h00t> arrenlex, you were absolutely right ... what the hell did firefox do ... just "moved on" to a next available plugin
<h00t> that's weird
<MSTK> Geoffrey2 - Actually, no.  I picked this before I knew about MST3K.  But after watching it, I think I should have.
<MSTK> Jbirk - yes
<MSTK> all of the packages
<Jbirk> should start streaming video
<Jbirk> and playing it back
<zarul> I hate firefox
<Jbirk> did you also install the codecs
<arrenlex> h00t: Firefox took the first plugin it detected that said it could handle video. If you go into "about:plugins" you can see a list of all the plugins installed and what they handle.
<Jbirk> Firefox is actually quite good
<zarul> it's getting heavier these  days
<dabaR> mstk uninstall totem-mozilla, if you read the channel you would see h00t  has the same issue
<MSTK> totem = the pre-installed media player, right?
<Jbirk> yes
<h00t> MSTK, ys
<Jbirk> sometimes people have gxine
<spx2> foshizzle babey
<h00t> MSTK, I'd remove the whole thing ... i hate totem...
<Jbirk> Oh, BTW, close Firefox
<arrenlex> ...please don't start, spx2.
<spx2> just installed beryl my nizzle
<Jbirk> before installing the plugins
<Jbirk> and install them as root
<MSTK> spx2 - yes, Beryl is great
<spx2> who the man now ?
<MSTK> yet totally pointless
<MSTK> which is what makes it even more great
<Jbirk> Good ol' BerylManager eh?
<MSTK> who cares if you don't need every window that you close to burst into flames?
<Geetarman> quick question, what is a good irc client for ubuntu
<spx2> yeah baby thats right,im the beryzzle my nizzle
<Jbirk> I don't care much for Beryl these days
<Jbirk> it is a bit buggy
<arrenlex> spx2: You're the man, because you managed to install a 3D-accelerated window manager from third-party repositories. The ladies will be all over you.
<MSTK> who cares if wobbly windows don't help you at all?
<MSTK> they're still awesome
<Jbirk> nor does the expose
<Jbirk> yeah
<Jbirk> true
<Jbirk> I m iss the poping menus
<Jbirk> ever since I did a beryl upgrade it was never as good
<h00t> chix digg 3d X
<MSTK> Wobbly Windows are the most pointless aesthetic feature ever.  Yet it's better than all of the eye candy in Windows Vista combined
<Jbirk> I think the magic trick With Linux is
<Jbirk> Nvidia Graphics Cards
<spx2> yo , word out to my hommies on #ubuntu , beryl is shitizzle and it either don't workizzle so chill out
<arrenlex> !enter | Jbirk
<ubotu> Jbirk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zarul> SpacePuppy can u please stop the shizzle mizzle my  niggaz thing?
<Geoffrey2> and, of course, this is a Dell computer with a Broadcom internal wireless....needless to say, neither Dell or Broadcom provide Linux drivers for anything
<zarul> ops
<arrenlex> dieman_: Nice hostname.
<zarul> sorry
<zarul> spx2
<srf21c> Anyone had any luck installing cinelerra on Edgy?
<Jbirk> I think Ubuntu likes Broadcom, Intel, and Nvidia very much as well as AMD.  However, I don't think Linux plays well with other hardware much.  You wouldn't belive how much effort it took to get my mouse working right
<spx2> srf21c: maybe cinderella ?
<h00t> one more thing ppl ... this is the second time i've installed 6.10 ... but i've noticed that there's much less software installed this time and also some of the things (like mplayer plugin) look and behave differently .... question is ... do the official iso images actually change from day to day
<srf21c> I added the repos according to the faq (digging for link)  program installed, but won't launch
<zarul> spx2, he said cinelerra
<arrenlex> srf21c: I've installed it on Debian Etch, which is close. Problems?
<Jbirk> It is a movie studio
<srf21c> pretty sure it's called cinelerra.  Looks like a typo, I know.
<srf21c> Threw me at first too.
<dabaR> srf21c: you followed http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu?
<spx2> zarul: thats right ma nigga , you have goog eye sight ,good for you,yay!
<spx2> :D
<Jbirk> I installed it on Dapper and it ran like a champ.  Much like final cut pro.  I really liked it.
<srf21c> er, I did the lazy repos way,  ;)  let me see if I can dig up the link to the forum thread.
<arrenlex> srf21c: What problems are you having with it?
<dieman_> arrenlex: thanks
<srf21c> Try to launch the program, and its pops up a "Program Crash Detected" windows
<Rupie> My drives are /dev/sda,sdb... What does the s mean? Why is it not hda?
<srf21c> Only says "Sorry, Cinelerra closed unexpectedly" then asks if I want to report a bug, etc.
<dabaR> SATA vs. IDE
<Jbirk> S is for SATA or SCSI or USB
<zeeble> maybe you have a SATA controller, or SCSI
<Rupie> What's the difference between sata and scsi?
<zeeble> omg
<Jbirk> $$$ and the BUS
<dabaR> Rupie: wikipedia
<disant> why would this happen.. I change the device settings w/mii-tool but it still shos the old settings?
<srf21c> Running Edgy 6.10, w/all latest updateds.
<Jbirk> SATA is a serial connection.  1 Cable 1 drive.  SCSI supports 8 to 16 devices with 0 reserved for SCSI BUS.
<Pablo> anyone got a sprint aircard working on edgy?
<arrenlex> srf21c: You could try to launch it from the command line and see if it prints an error.
<spx2> yo ma hommiez ! noone listen to me anymo ? what up ?
<Jbirk> CAn I overclock from within Linux?
<Rupie> Oh... so just connections? The hard drives aren't different then?
<Jbirk> That depends on what you mean by different?
<Jbirk> The hard drive connections, jumpers, and controllers are different.
<srf21c> Here's the post I used to install.   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1721190&postcount=2
<arrenlex> Jbirk: Depends what your cpu supports... cpufrequtils IIRC has the cpu-set-freq command to set your CPU frequency if your processor supports it.
<Geoffrey2> ok, I want to download the latest Windows driver for my Broadcom wireless, and extract the firmware from it...given a choice between versions (98, NT, XP, etc), is there any particular version that would be preferable?
<srf21c> arrenlex, good idea, I'll try that now.
<Jbirk> The hard drives themselves are usually faster for SCSI and usually built to higher tolerances.
<Jbirk> I.e. it is not uncommon to have 10,000 and 15,000 RPM SCSI drives
<srf21c> When I try to launch cinelerra from the command prompt is sez;   Illegal instruction (core dumped)
<Jbirk> cpufreq-selector --governor performance?
<ThePub> good evening
<Hoso001> Has anyone successfully emulated a recent realese of itunes?
<Jbirk> I did that and it took it to full speed; however, I want to take my CPU above and beyond its spectifications
<juancarlos> so i compiled the new kernel and im getting this intel_rng: FWH error
<Jbirk> Why compile?
<dabaR> srf21c: show your sources.list on pastebin
<Jbirk> Can't you get a package?
<juancarlos> hmm how?
<srf21c> alright dabaR, standby.
<Jbirk> CAn I increase my motherboard BUS Speed?
<dabaR> pah, spx2 left
<mneptok> Jbirk: yes. buy a new motherboard. :)
<Jbirk> I have 2 new ones
<Jbirk> Ubuntu is on my junk computer
<Pablo> anyone got a sprint aircard working on edgy?
<Jbirk> My test/spare
<zarul> dabaR, he wasn't happy we ighnored him
<zarul> lol
<Pablo> who?
* mneptok is not among his "hommiez"
<Rupie> Thanx a lot jbirk :)
<Jbirk> What did I do?
<Rupie> Told me about scsi?
<Jbirk> Oh, no problem.  I use it every day at work
<Jbirk> The jumpers are Binary
<Jbirk> i.e. the rule is that each drive must be configured differently than the other drives
<akio> i want to use x as root
<Jbirk> Scsi is hot swappable as is SATA, FYI
<arrenlex> akio: ...why?
<Jbirk> akio, no you don't
<akio> oh god
<arrenlex> akio: If you want to run certain programs, use gtksu.
<akio> please
<Go1> Aw, that didn't work.
<srf21c> dang, pastebin is taking 4ever.
<Jbirk> okay
<Jbirk> switch to a console
<Jbirk> ctrl alt f1
<Jbirk> sudo -i
<Jbirk> Once you are at the # prompt, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jbirk> then #startx
<Jbirk> Don't know why you would do that though
<akio> because i have nothing to fear from hackers or damaging my system
<somerville32> akio: Why is that?
<akio> i have installed 3 distros in the past week
<akio> on the same disk
<zarul> akio,  but you should be fearful of yourself
<akio> right
<akio> nuke and pave my friend
<srf21c> would anyone care to suggest a pastebin alternative?  Website is not responding for whatever reason.
<zarul> I mean accidentally deleting  files...
<dabaR> srf21c: /topic
<arrenlex> akio: Can you explain what you need to constantly be doing that requires root privileges?
<akio> besides there is only one thing i actually want to work properly
<arrenlex> srf21c: pastebin.ca
<Madpilot> ubotu, paste | srf21c
<ubotu> srf21c: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<akio> get my wireless working
<arrenlex> Madpilot: I think the point was that the site was DOWN and he wanted something else =P
<Madpilot> arrenlex, that URL works here, I just tried it
<Madpilot> pastebin.com always seems to be down/insanely slow
<somerville32> pastebin.ca is good though
<Madpilot> akio, getting your wireless working requires root in X? Huh?
<disant> where do I configure module parameters in ubuntu?
<akio> i have a 4311
<akio> broadcom 4311
<disant> used to be /etc/conf.modules
<akio> and i want to use the devicescape stack
<akio> im using 2.6.19
<srf21c> thanks ubuto, I'll try the URL you provided.
<akio> and i just dont care about safety right now, and i do alot of unsafe things
<spx2> i haven't managed to get beryl running it just fucks up after i start it in the console.what might the cause be ?
<srf21c> alright peeps, here's my apt sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36954/
<akio> language dude
<akio> i have never cursed on freenode
<zarul> spx2, first stop using the "F' word, Beryl doesn't like it
<zarul> that's why
<spx2> zarul: really..why do you thnk its not working ?
<Madpilot> spx2, beryl is very very alpha, no wonder it crashes
<mneptok> spx2: Beryl is more likely to not work than work.
<spx2> zarul: i'm gonna bring my girlfriend over to make my beryl right ... so i guess all of you aren't smarter than my gf ....
<mneptok> spx2: she dates you. i don't 'nuff said.
<dabaR> spx2: i guess
<spx2> my gf is smarter than all of you put together
<spx2> looolz
<zarul> spx2, by just "it f**k up won't solve the problem, we are not psyhic, give us more details...
<somerville32> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Madpilot> somerville32, that wasn't really needed...
<somerville32> Oh, didn't see your name :P
<spx2> is zarul gay ?
<mneptok> spx2: this isn't a dating channel
<dabaR> lol!!
<zarul> gay == happy
<zarul> yes I am
<Madpilot> spx2, absolute last warning. Behave, or be banned for 48 hrs...
<zarul> but if gay == homosexual
<zarul> no I am not
<arrenlex> Hey, you guys, I heard of this awesome thing called Ubuntu.
<arrenlex> Let's talk about that instead.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: only 48?  ban
<spx2> Madpilot: if i send my gf over to your house can i be unbanned ?
<Hobbsee> *bah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.37.70.170]  by Hobbsee
* spx2 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> that was the last one.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> and that's the end of that chapter
* Hobbsee waves to mneptok 
<srf21c> Did dabar drop off?
<dabaR> srf21c: damn, dude, what is the output of uname -r?
* mneptok sets his hair alight in greeting to Hobbsee 
<mneptok> uhhh ... that wasn't well thought out.
* mneptok extinguishes his head
<srf21c> uname -r is  2.6.17-10-generic
<dabaR> srf21c: so is your cpu a pentium 4?
<srf21c> just slapped on some updates today.
<srf21c> I guess, it's an older Dell Dimension 4500
<srf21c> I'm guessing it's prolly 5 years old  Hand me down from the folks.
<dabaR> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<srf21c> It was free, so I'm not complaining.
<dabaR> srf21c: don't paste here
<Hobbsee> mneptok: :P
* mneptok tastes like chicken!
<dabaR> mmmmm...chicken...
<srf21c> You want me to pastebin cat /prov/cpuinfo too?  Or is there a particular value you're looking for?
<linux_user400354> after installing the nvidia driver on dapper, x wont start. i let the nvidia installer automatically configure my xorg.conf. any ideas?
<dabaR> srf21c: what proc is it?
<dabaR> srf21c: model name
<lambo4jos> how come in ubuntu dapper 'sudo apt-get install mysql-query-browser' doesn't work?  I have come across many people complaining about this version of query browser failing when trying to run
<lambo4jos> can anyone help?
<mneptok> linux_user400354: installed from nVidia-supplied .bin installerator or from a repo?
<srf21c>  GenuineIntel   cpu family      : 15   model           : 2   model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz   stepping        : 7   cpu MHz         : 2525.352   cache size      : 512 KB
<arrenlex> linux_user400354: run the command "startx" from the console and tell us what error messages it prints.
<Madpilot> !info mysql-query-browser dapper
<dabaR> srf21c: OK, sudo apt-get remove --purge cinelerra
<ubotu> mysql-query-browser: Official GUI tool to query MySQL database. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.17-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 716 kB, installed size 2116 kB
<linux_user400354> arrenlex: im saying that didnt work
<linux_user400354> arrenlex: oh, nevermind
<srf21c> Purging cinelerra using aptitude instead (since that what I installed it with)
<mneptok> lambo4jos: my guess? people don't ahve universe enabled, or if they do, have not refreshed repo listings.
<dabaR> srf21c: replace your last line in sources.list with "deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/pentium4/ ./"
<dabaR> srf21c: and then install cinelerra again, and try running it again.
<linux_user400354> mneptok: the .bin installer from nvidia.com
<srf21c> Aye aye.
<lambo4jos> mneptok: your talking about universe in the sources.list file?
<mneptok> lambo4jos: eye yam
<monkey050> Is anybody awake at this hour?
<frogzoo> zzz...
<ArwynH> monkey050: yes, it's 3pm here
<srf21c> monkey:  I'm counting 810 people in the chat room.  Wonder what percentage are active.
<fallingdutch> since i upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 i have a problem connecting to my svn-server: svn list svn://hostname/rep fails with "connot connet to host hostname. but a svn list svn://192.168.1.1/repname works. dig hostname returns 192.168.1.1 so what could be the problem?
<monkey050> Heh.
<monkey050> Do any of you guys know what to do in the case of installing 6.10 on one computer and then putting the harddrive into another?  (Laptop)
<MSTK> hey all.  just a quick question.  Will the extensions that I used on my Windows version of Firefox still work the same on my Ubuntu version?
<lambo4jos> mneptok: i am going to check this file but i am pretty sure it is available.  when i run query browser, it opens, i can create a table, but when i edit a table it fails and closes?  i dont know what gives
<Madpilot> monkey050, this is a very international channel. "this hour" would probably include all 24 of them. ;)
<monkey050> No problem.
<monkey050> If anybody can help with my strange problem, I'm booting into recovery mode now.  Please PM.
<ArwynH> MSTK: depends on the extensions, but probably yes.
<tabman> I'm a traditional user of windows & I use google talk, msn etc there to do voice chat ? what is the alternative on Ubuntu given that people on the other side are not using Linux
<srf21c> MSTK:  I think the extensions should work, unless they are platform specific.
<mneptok> lambo4jos: then the problem is not installing the package, it's a problem with the software once the package is installed.
<mneptok> lambo4jos: i would suggest checking LP for bug reports
<srf21c> dabar:  Success!   Thank you very much.
<frogzoo> !doesn't work | monkey050
<ubotu> monkey050: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dabaR> tabman: skype...
<dabaR> srf21c: you got what was wrong?
<mneptok> tabman: GAIM + Skype/Gizmo
<srf21c> Cinelerra fired right up.
<linux_user400354> anyone tried ventrilo with wine?
<srf21c> I don't really understand what happened, care to edumacate me?
<lambo4jos> mneptok: LP?
<tabman> GAIM does not have voice ?
<mneptok> lambo4jos: Launchpad
<MSTK> Yeah.  Recently I re-installed all of my extensions.  But then the performance of FF degraded.  And sometimes sound on flash movies would be disabled until I restarted FF.  I think it's just a problem with one extension though.
<monkey050> OK.
<ArwynH> tabman: not yet, it's in the works. Skype has voice though.
<monkey050> Is there someone I can converse with on PM about this?
<monkey050> I can run though in detail what I did.
<srf21c> wait, duh!  I put in a package source for the athlon
<monkey050> It's hard for me to keep track in here.  Thanks.
<tabman> mneptok: what is the package for skype ?
<mneptok> tabman: there's no package (yet)
<dabaR> !skyp
<dabaR> !skype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skyp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<monkey050> I installed on one laptop and put the HDD in my laptop since it doesn't have a working CD drive.  I'm assuming it's a hardware issue.
<monkey050> I have a blinky typing line.
<frogzoo> monkey050: a lot of people idle here, if you take your support to pm, it means other's can't learn from your experience
<monkey050> Is there something I can do to make Ubuntu reconfigure the hardware settings?
<monkey050> OK, I understand.
<srf21c> alright, next video editing question, what do people here prefer, cinerella or kino?  I want to create Ogg Theora vids.
<linux_user400354> !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tabman> dabaR: ok thanks I'll look into
<monkey050> So is there a way I can make Ubuntu boot properly in my situation?
<frogzoo> monkey050: which piece of h/w doesn't work?
<monkey050> It's not hardware not working, it's Ubuntu not booting right.
<monkey050> I tried booting in Recovery Mode and the last line I have is "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<MSTK> is there a shortcut to system monitor?  sort of like CTRL+ALT+DEL was for Windows?
<Fede23b> how much time do you think it will take linux to be a noob-friendly os ?
<monkey050> And then there's a thing that says "(initramfs) _" which I can type on
<Fede23b> 5 years ?
<frogzoo> monkey050: you installed on one machine, then switched the drive to another?
<monkey050> Frogzoo:  correct.
<monkey050> Frogzoo:  I'm assuming it's confused about the hardware configuration.
<Fede23b> frog, what's your take on my question ?
<dabaR> Fede23b: which user?
<monkey050> Frogzoo:  I do not have a working CD drive on the computer the drive is in now - so is there some command I can use to make Ubuntu boot properly?
<Fede23b> dabaR I don't understand your question...
<srf21c> MSTK:  There's a tip in the Ubuntu guide that shows you how to map CTRL-ALT-DEL to system monitor
<monkey050> Frogzoo:  OK, now everything just disappeared.
<srf21c> Let me see if I can find the link for you.
<monkey050> Wait, I pressed a button and it reappeared.
<jch> I have a trackball/keyboard USB combination device. I've done a lot of researching on the subject and I cannot figure out why I can't get it working in Ubuntu. When I cat the stuff in /dev/input/ (for which a few obviously correspond to the device), I get no output for the trackball device. However, the keyboard and trackball work fine on a plain-jane Windows XP installation on the same computer.
<frogzoo> monkey050: your best bet is an install on the native machine - consider installing from usb key if you can
<srf21c> MSTK:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_enable_Ctrl.2BAlt.2BDel_to_open_System_Monitor_in_GNOME
<monkey050> I can't boot from USB devices with this computer as far as I know.  If windows worked, USB devices start working when it boots up.  :?
<monkey050> The only USB key I have is 128MB.
<MSTK> oh, I know how to map it
<monkey050> Unless there's something I don't know.
<MSTK> I just thought there was a default key combination
<FERAS> please how can I configure my iptable  on my pc
<srf21c> jch:  have you tried any other pointing devices under linux?  Maybe another mouse?
<MSTK> or something
<monkey050> I will get my USB key.
<jch> srf21c: Let me try...
<Fly_Molo_> hey can someone help me get wireless working on my zv6000 HP laptop (6.10 Edgy) i currently cannot connect to the internet because my ethernet cable isnt being detected
<srf21c> MSTK:  now aware of any default system monitor keyboard shortcuts under Gnome.
<srf21c> Or Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<srf21c> er, "not" aware. :D
<jch> srf21c, I don't have another USB pointer device, but I do have a Synaptics touch pad on the machine...
<monkey050> I now have my 128MB usb key handy.
<linux_user400354> monkey050: check the bios
<srf21c> jck:  does your keyboard work at all?
<frogzoo> srf21c: system -> prefs -> k/b shortcutws
<jch> srf21c, The keyboard works, not the mouse function...
<monkey050> 400354:  How do I get to it if GRUB keeps coming up???
<screechingcat> i couple of programs im trying to install have dependencies in kdelibs4. but thats not available in the repos. the latest seems to be kdelibs4c2a. maybe i should get the fesity package ?
<monkey050> I know how to get to it under normal circumstances but now it doesn't let me.
<frogzoo> monkey050: nvm, installing from usb is a long haul unless you know what you're doing
<srf21c> frogzoo:  I think what MSTK was asking is if there's a default out-of-box keyboard sequence for the system monitor.
<Ganesh> guys help me.... I have installed dual OS... ubuntu n windows xp... But my grub is not get displayed...automatically ubuntu gets loaded.... help me?...i want choices to get appear in grub......
<monkey050> So there's no commands I can use to make Ubuntu reconfigure its hardware setup or something?
<arrenlex> screechingcat: Programs you're trying to install how?
<monkey050> I have this line here I can type on in Recovery Mode.
<srf21c> jch:  Do you happen to remember how windows detects your trackball under windows?  That info could be helpful getting it to work in Ubuntu
<Fede23b> hahaha ganesh you are in real trouble
<Fede23b> I'm a complete newbie, so I can't help you...
<FERAS>  im new user on linux --how configure iptables to protect my pc --please
<Fede23b> sorry
<monkey050> It says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off".  Then there's "(initramfs) _"
<Ganesh> guys help me.... I have installed dual OS... ubuntu n windows xp... But my grub is not get displayed...automatically ubuntu gets loaded.... help me?...i want choices to get appear in grub......
<screechingcat> arrenlex: .debs that i downloaded from kde-apps.org
<frogzoo> Ganesh: the timeout on grub might be zero,,,
<Fede23b> Somebody help poor Ganesh with grub !
<lambo4jos> mneptok: how would i install mysql-query-browser from source?  and how do i find the dependencies?  i haven't found any good resources on this
<srf21c> FERAS:  if you're a new user, you might want to try firestarter in lieu of iptables.
<srf21c> Much easier to set up and configure firestarter IMO
<screechingcat> arrenlex: even fesity doesnt seem to have kdelibs4. it has the same package as edgy
<arrenlex> screechingcat: Ah. Yes, the ubuntu package is kdelibs4c2a, and no you don't need feisty packages.
<Fly_Molo_> can someone help me getting my internet to work, my ethernet isnt working
<ArwynH> FERAS: on a default install, you don't neet iptables. your system should be fine. no open ports, etc...
<frogzoo> lambo4jos: why do you want source? the binary's fine
<mneptok> lambo4jos: have you checked for bug reports, or filed one?
<arrenlex> screechingcat: You're going to have to modify the dependencies in the poorly made debs or install from source.
<monkey050> Is there anything I can do on this command line thing?
<screechingcat> arrenlex: how do i modify the deps ?
<srf21c> Fly_Molo:  Do you get a orange or green link light on the ethernet port?
<monkey050> When I type help it gives me all kinds of commands
<Fly_Molo_> nope
<ArwynH> monkey050: probably. you have a command line? what command line? grub?
<arrenlex> screechingcat: Uhh... not easily. To be honest I wrote myself quite a complicated shell script to handle the unpacking and repacking. I advise you to install from source... unofficial debs will probably cause problems because they're compiled for different libraries.
<Fly_Molo_> and this is on Edgy 6.10
<arrenlex> screechingcat: Are you sure you can't get whatever it is you're trying to get from the official repositories?
<monkey050> I'm in Recovery Mode.
<cmt^^> i have a problem changing file-associations in ubuntu edgy. I tried right-clicking the file[type]  I wanted to change, and then select Properties/Open With.. But the problem is that as a regular user I can't change anything in that list, and when changing stuff as root I don't see the effects as a regular user
<srf21c> Fly_Molo:  That could be a problem.   Most ethernet cards will light up w/ a link light.  But not all.
<cmt^^> anyone?
<monkey050> Evidently, Ubuntu didn't load right and I have this line.
<lambo4jos> mneptok: i filed one.  and the source package status for query browser status is removed but i dont know what that means
<srf21c> Fly_molo:  Is there a link light on your switch or ethernet hub?
<Fly_Molo_> but the thing is, 6.06 worked just fine
<monkey050> It starts with "(initramfs)"  Then the blinky line
<screechingcat> arrenlex: nope. i checked. they're not there. konverter, kmencoder and kooldock
<FERAS>  I replace win with ubuntu on my pc to protect me from specific ip 172 . -----  I need to configure iptables to deny that ip
<monkey050> but it says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<srf21c> Fly_Molo:  Do you remember what kind of driver your network card was using in 6.06?
<arrenlex> screechingcat: Then I suggest you install from source.
<Fly_Molo_> no, it was a little while ago
<Fly_Molo_> but it was a broadcom
<Fly_Molo_> i know my wireless
<Chandu> is there any way to add additional langauags (locales) without doing "dpkg-reconfigure locales" , thru any other command or script
<screechingcat> arrenlex: alright thanks
<srf21c> Fly_molo:  ok, sorry I assumed it was wired ethernet.
<Fly_Molo_> it is
<screechingcat> arrenlex: what would happen if i forced it ?
<Fly_Molo_> the wired ethernet isnt working either
<arrenlex> screechingcat: Especially since, randomly googling for kooldock, I find that a) the debian package link is broken, and b) it's for Debian Sid, which isn't even ubuntu and probably won't be compatible.
<arrenlex> screechingcat: Then it will complain about unresolved dependencies every time you use apt-get or synaptic for anything.
<srf21c> Fly_molo, does lspci show your ethernet device?  What kind of adpater is it? integrated, pci card, usb?
<screechingcat> arrenlex: shit. definitely had enough of that. thanks mate
<arrenlex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<screechingcat> sure. sorry
<monkey050> So nobody here can help me?
<Fly_Molo_> its integrated
<srf21c> screechingcat:  try swearing in obscure furren languages instead.  Works like a champ. . ;)
<Fly_Molo_> Realtek
<ArwynH> monkey050: doesn't look like it.
<Fly_Molo_> its on a laptoip
<srf21c> fly_molo  ok.  does lspci command show the device?
<jb0nd38372> lol srf21c, always some way to get past anything, until its patched hhehe... or in the bots case, added too
<Fly_Molo_> yeah
<somerville32> srf21c, Try not swearing at all - works like a champ ;] 
<ArwynH> monkey050: if i had the system at hand i could probably do something, but i'm not up to explaining something i havn't done before over irc. sorry.
<screechingcat> srf21c: chuthya (f**ker in hindi)
<monkey050> You could probably recreate the problem by installing Ubuntu on one laptop and then putting it in another.
<monkey050> That's my problem.  It won't boot on the other laptop.
<ArwynH> monkey050: basicly what you need to do is reconfigure your packages. either by hand or automatically via dpkg
<monkey050> It just gives me a goofy command line kind of thing.
<monkey050> I see a (initramfs) _ that I can type on
<ArwynH> monkey050: i don't have 2 laptops available >_>
<srf21c> fly_molo:  that's good.  Now what does lsmod say?  Do you see a realtek module loaded?  I forget what the exact name is off the top of my head.
<ArwynH> hmm. try typing 'ls'
<monkey050> Wouldn't it do the same for 2 desktops?
<asnubuntu-> hi all ! how to remove the games of gnome?
<monkey050> Anyways, before that it says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<lambo4jos> frogzoo: how would i install query browser binaries and where would i get them?
<ArwynH> monkey050: i'm asuming this is 6.10?
<monkey050> Yes
<Fly_Molo_> well i dont see anything with realtek in it
<barata> how to install Boutell's gd?
<barata> apt-get install WHAT?
<barata> or it is not in the repository?
<monkey050> I mentioned it was 6.10 earlier.
<srf21c> Can someone help us out?  Anyone know what the module name for a realtek nic is?
<frogzoo> lambo4jos: sudo apt-get install mysql-query-browser
<barata> gdbm?
<ArwynH> monkey050: what is the output of 'ls'? or rather does it give output?
<lambo4jos> frogzoo: this is for dapper and after an install and opening browser, i can create table but when i edit table it shuts down.
<monkey050> let me try
<frogzoo> srf21c: best bet is to google for the make/model + 'linux driver'
<foo> I shouldn't have any issue with drivers on ubuntu with this, right?  POWERCOLOR X800GTO256MBDDR3 Radeon X800GTO 256-bit PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail
<monkey050> When I type ls it gives me more commands.  dev, bin, etc, modules, scripts, usr, proc, var, root, etc etc.
<adriano> does pvmove even work in ubuntu?
<FERAS>  I replace win with ubuntu on my pc to protect me from specific ip 172 . -----  I need to configure iptables to deny that ip
<adriano> for me it just hands there
<srf21c> thanks frogzoo.   fly_molo did you catch that?
<adriano> hangs*
<Fly_Molo_> yeah im going to search for that now
<srf21c> once you have the module name, you can try to manually load it using the insmod command.
<frogzoo> Fly_Molo_: best bet is to google for the make/model + 'linux driver'
<ArwynH> monkey050: now, does 'dpkg' give any output?
<monkey050> Let me try
<monkey050> "/bin/sh: dpkg: not found"
<monkey050> NOTE: This is in the Recovery Mode thing.
<frogzoo> monkey050: this would be fixable maybe for an expert - your best bet is finding a workable cd drive
<monkey050> Yeah, I found http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264583&highlight=swapped+hard+drive which mentions a similar problem.
<monkey050> I just wouldn't know how to disable the drives or anything.
<ArwynH> monkey050: yes. i've never been in recovery mode before, i wasn't sure what it was. Your drives aren't mounted in it it seems.
<srf21c> fly_molo:  also forget to ask if you saw any errors in dmesg output.  That could provide some clues as well.
<monkey050> So if I go to GRUB is there a way for me to mount it?
<monkey050> I can mount in Recovery Mode too, though
<ArwynH> monkey050: you can do it from recovery mode.
<srf21c> fly_molo, did you upgrade over your old 6.06 installatino?  Or was this a clean install?
<monkey050> Ok, so what do I tell it?
<Fly_Molo_> clean install
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys, I just did a sudo cat /var/log/dmesg and in it I found
<PhibreOptix> ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found! Is this bad?
<ArwynH> monkey050: do you know what your root partition is?
<monkey050> whatever the default 3 letters is and 0 or 1.
<monkey050> I can't scroll up to see what it was trying to load though
<monkey050> I can however go and see in GRUB
<srf21c> PhibreOptix:  did you aready try searching for "ACPI and DSDT" in the ubuntu forums?
<aldwin> hi
<monkey050> I just have to Ctrl Alt Delete
<HymnToLife> !hi | aldwin
<ubotu> aldwin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aldwin> is there anynone here who knows what is the meaning of GNU???
<monkey050> Should I go to the regular command in GRUB or stay in Recovery Mode?
<HymnToLife> Generally Not Usable
<PhibreOptix> srf21c: No, i'll go do that now
<frogzoo> monkey050: did you read & follow the page you posted?
<arrenlex> aldwin: GNU'S Not Unix :P
<monkey050> There's no specific instruction.
<srf21c> aldwin:  It's a backronym.   "Gnu Not Unix.
<aldwin> what does that mean then?
<arrenlex> aldwin: It means GNU isn't Unix?
<aldwin> HmmToLife: Generally Not Usable?
<monkey050> It says basically to try installing on the other machine and disable drives.
<arrenlex> aldwin: They were kidding.
<monkey050> But the installation was a little to simple and it didn't mention any drives.
<HymnToLife> (in case you guys didn't get it, it was a _joke_ :p)
<fallingdutch> anyone an idea why i can't connect to my svn-server using its hostname but can if using its ip althought dig hostname returns the ip?
<arrenlex> !kidding | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<srf21c> aldwin:  It's a form for wordplay.  It's more or less meaningless.
<monkey050> I'm going to go to GRUB.
<fallingdutch> (had no problems with ubuntu 6.06)
<ArwynH> monkey050: grub won't tell you anything. try mounting /dev/hda1. "mount /dev/hda1"
<frogzoo> monkey050: the point about similarity of machines wasn't lost on you? what are the differences between them?
<aldwin> hmm
<monkey050> Mine's a Sony PCG-GR250 and the othe was a Dell something.
<aldwin> i really need to know what GNU means
<srf21c> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backronym
<HymnToLife> srf21c, actually it's quite meaning ful, given that GNU was designed as a free alternative to UNIX
<frogzoo> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<monkey050> I'll try mounting that in a second.
<aldwin> i dont know if it is allowable or is it right for me to print the linux 101 at linux.org?
<HymnToLife> aldwin, GNU's Not Unix, as people told you
<srf21c> HymnToLife:  ok, you're right, I rescind that statement.
<frogzoo> monkey050: and did you check for the differences that link mentioned?
<barata> how to install Boutell's gd?
<monkey050> yes, I read it.
<barata> the answer is "apt-get install php5-gd"
<monkey050> I have a nonfunctional CD Drive and the Dell has one.  That's the only major hardware difference AFAIK.
<barata> 100 for myself!
<srf21c> I meant that to say that backronyms are not inherently meaningful.  They're kind of confusing to the uninitiated.
<barata> 0 for you all
<frogzoo> monkey050: what are the h/w differences?
<barata> :)
<aldwin> so can anyone tell me what does it mean if GNU means Generally Not Usable???
<jb0nd38372> I hear jeopardy music
<monkey050> I just said
<frogzoo> aldwin: that was meant factiously
<monkey050> Hold on - I'm going back to recovery console and I"m going to try to use the mount command.
<frogzoo> facetiously even
<barata> aldwin: 
<aldwin> frogzoo,i dont get it.
<barata> so stupid
<srf21c> aldwin:  Spend some time on wikipedia.   You're question is best answered there  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU
<jb0nd38372> aldwin: My definition of GNU in that sense would have to be, Winders :P
<ArwynH> i have heard some sonys don't boot anything other than the os it comes installed with... not sure how accurate that is though.
<frogzoo> aldwin: nvm, geek humour can be a little opaque
<monkey050> Not accurate at all evidently.
<srf21c> fly_molo:  any luck?  I'm about ready to check out.
<barata> damned! where does ubuntu place httpd?
<monkey050> I was able to use the LiveCD of 5.10.
<monkey050> But this is an OLD Sony.
<arrenlex> aldwin: That was a joke. GNU does not mean "generally not useable". GNU stands for GNU's Not Unix. That's it. There's nothing more to it.
<monkey050> I'm typing on a New Sony now.  lol
<monkey050> OK I have my command line.  I'm going to mount /dev/hda1
<ArwynH> heh. ok, i stand corrected. :)
<diskus> Is it possible nowadays to make desktop size bigger than physical display?
<monkey050> Ummmm I can't use spacebar.
<monkey050> Do I have to do it in GRUB?
<monkey050> OK.
<HymnToLife> if you want to edit entries, yes
<HymnToLife> otherwise, no
<monkey050> I just typed mount on its own
<monkey050> Mount returned the following:
<monkey050> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)
<monkey050> none on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)
<monkey050> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<HymnToLife> monkey050, what do you want to do ?
<monkey050> i want to boot the darn thing.  lol
<barata> where on earth is my httpd?
<frogzoo> monkey050: let me put it straight - you have buckleys of fixing this & it will be very frustrating for you to try
<HymnToLife> mount alone will just tell you what is currently mounted and where
<foo> uh, I mv'd the apache2 dir in /etc after I uninstalled apache with --purge ... and I reinstall apache, and the dir doesn't come back with configs. Any ideas?
<monkey050> Ok
<jb0nd38372> diskus: Have you seen beryl by chance?  Its not stable yet, but it does what your asking about and much more.. lotsa eye candy, nothing really productive, course i'm not considered productive, thats why I am messing with it :P
<monkey050> So how would I go about disabling a CD device upon reinstallation if I reinstall in the other computer again?
<frogzoo> monkey050: maybe borrow a cd to do the install
<monkey050> I have the CD.
<monkey050> I don't have a functioning DRIVE in the computer I want to install on!
<diskus> jb0nd38372: no beryl/XGL is different thing :P
<frogzoo> monkey050: the cd shouldn't cause you problems if it's missing - what are the other h/w differences between the 2 ?
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys, my dad has 56k
<L0cKd0wN> can he use ubuntu?
<diskus> jb0nd38372: what I want is to have screen size like 2048x1024 for example but physical resolution 800x600
<frogzoo> monkey050: for instance, is one amd, the other intel?
<monkey050> Absolutely not.
<monkey050> I don't know any Dells that are AMD.
<ThePub> L0cKd0wN: internet connection speed does not determine you're ability to run a linux.
<jb0nd38372> diskus: Ahh sorry, thought you meant something like the desktop plane feature where you can scroll to different desktops, my bad
<monkey050> And I also don't know any Sonys that are AMD.
<srf21c> LockDown:  He can, but I would recommend setting up a local software repository or he'll probably grow old and die before he can install all his software.
<L0cKd0wN> i mean
<monkey050> I do know that neither are AMD and that there aren't any other major differences.
<ThePub> L0cKd0wN: But like anything, on a slower connection package updates will take longer.
<L0cKd0wN> is it posibble to get an internet connection ?
<ThePub> L0cKd0wN: of course.
<srf21c> Software installation works much better over broadband.
<frogzoo> monkey050: so they're both intel with only one hard drive (and an extra cdr on one)
<ArwynH> frogzoo: with 6.10 it should be using the generic kernel anyway, so it should run on both, right?
<jb0nd38372> diskus: hmmm interesting idea... googling that.. :)
<digitalsatori> I'm learning Plone, I would like to upload a document instead of typing the content,but I can't find the upload document link where it stated in the plone book. Help pls.
<L0cKd0wN> he has to use windows software they give him
<monkey050> They're both Intel all-around, ATI graphics, but one doesn't have a working cd drive.
<monkey050> Correct.
<monkey050> Laptops.
<frogzoo> ArwynH: I'm trying to figure out why it's not working, when it should
<srf21c> Lockdown:  Many windows apps can run under linux via Wine.
<monkey050> Ok.
<diskus> jb0nd38372: it was possible to do that like 6-7 years ago when I used it
<L0cKd0wN> he has to use software that he downloads, then installs
<srf21c> If he sports $40 or so for Crossover, he can run most major windows apps no problem.
<ThePub> L0cKd0wN: if it's some form of company vpn connection or something, why bother running Linux?
<L0cKd0wN> i think he'd like it
<frogzoo> monkey050: in that case, it may be that the problem's not in swapping over the HD, but that ubuntu won't run on this laptop's old h/w
<monkey050> I'm in GRUB now - what happenes if I edited the kernel boot line from /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdc2 ro single and replace the HDC2 with HDC1?
<srf21c> http://www.codeweavers.com/
<ThePub> L0cKd0wN: There's no advantage to running Linux if Windows has everything you need and works.
<monkey050> It meets requirements.
<monkey050> Even if minimum.
<L0cKd0wN> hmmm
<jb0nd38372> diskus: Ahh, well i'm by no means seasoned any any form of linux... windows spoiled me for many years, but when I gave up gaming I started in ubuntu, i'm not start, but i'm determined :)
<srf21c> I would disagree with ThePub about that.
<frogzoo> monkey050: but the chipsets might not actually work
<L0cKd0wN> what if i brought my ubuntu box home
<srf21c> For one, there are no license keys for fees to worry about with Ubuntu.
<ArwynH> monkey050: ! replace hdc2 with hada2
<monkey050> Oh.
<L0cKd0wN> what if i brought my ubuntu box home, (for christmas)
<ArwynH> monkey050: hda2
<ThePub> srf21c: you're welcome to, but like the cliche statement goes:  "if it ain't broke don't fix it!"  :)
<monkey050> ArwynH, that's in the kernel part of the boot line thing - that's safe to edit to, right?
<L0cKd0wN> could i get updates lol
<diskus> jb0nd38372: well I'm still gamer, but that doesn't mean I have to move 100% to Linux :P
<cmt^^> how do you guys change file-associations in ubuntu edgy?
<monkey050> I edited it, so I'll try to boot now
<ArwynH> monkey050: yes, change all hdc? to hda?
<srf21c> ThePub;  Absolutely.   I guess it begs the question of why LockDown wants to have his Dad run linux then.
<monkey050> Ok
<arrenlex> ThePub: I disagree. Windows had everything I needed but I wouldn't go back to it for anything because Linux is so different. There's a community that cares about the operating system, there's a concept of freedom, it's powerful and customisable, and it's so easy to give something back... it's wonderful. Windows has nothing that comes close.
<monkey050> And I switched 2 to 1.
<ArwynH> monkey050: no, don't switch the numbers
<monkey050> Ok
<srf21c> cmt:  You should be able to right click the file in the file manager, select properties.
<ArwynH> monkey050: just the letter
<ThePub> arrenlex: and do you run your linux box on a company connection that supposedly needs to run windows-based software provided by that company? :)
<ArwynH> monkey050: and it _should_ boot.
<monkey050> OK.
<monkey050> I'll try it now
<jb0nd38372> diskus: Well I admit I play world of warcraft still, but wine is doing an excellent job of running that.. and WHEN I can keep beryl from crashing my friends that use windows freak out when I cube the display and rotate wow full screen.. I'm too old to be showing off.. ugh
<arrenlex> ThePub: No. I'm just disagreeing with your general statement.
<monkey050> It's making more information!
<monkey050> I THINK IT'S WORKING!
<srf21c> Then Then click on the "open with" tab.
<monkey050> It's starting stuff!
<monkey050> Configuring network blabhlabh
<frogzoo> monkey050: oh congrats
<monkey050> Setting up console font and keymap...
<ArwynH> monkey050: not so fast. you'll need to modify grub and the fstab to get things to work properly.
<monkey050> OOPS.  I did it in Recovery Mode.  LOL
<monkey050> It gave me the regular recovery command line.
<ArwynH> monkey050: from here on it's know territory :)
<ThePub> arrenlex: I didn't make a general statement.  it was a statement specific to this situation.  unless his dad is a professional, familar with the ins-and-outs of Linux, and cares to deal with the ups and downs of trying to mesh into a Windows network, then it will definitely not be worth the trouble.
<lubix> msg chanserv
<ArwynH> monkey050: don't worry.
<ArwynH> monkey050: recovery mode is better
<ThePub> arrenlex: it's an application of not-so-common, common sense.
<monkey050> I'll make the switch on the regular boot
<monkey050> Really?
<ArwynH> monkey050: it won't work yet.
<monkey050> Ok so it says root@Pau-UBUNTU:~#
<monkey050> oops, Paul, not Pau
<monkey050> That's my name.  ^_^
<monkey050> So what do I type now?
<srf21c> Lockdown:  Did you check out codeweavers?  If you decide to run Ubuntu, that will probably be well worth the investment for your Dad.
<ThePub> arrenlex: if it were a general statement I'd be a hypocrite since, like you, my XP box has worked without fail for years :)
<cmt^^> srf21c - I did, but as a regular user I can't do anything with that
<monkey050> I want the GUI now, not the silly blinky line.
<ArwynH> monkey050: nano /boot/grub/menu.list
<monkey050> K
<cmt^^> srf21c - and as root any changes I make won't matter to the regular user
<frogzoo> ThePub: if you haven't had xp trouble, you haven't used it much :)
<glick> its a shame how many people there are that still havent even heard about ubuntu
<monkey050> I can't use spacebar still.
<ArwynH> monkey050: we have to change the references to your hard drives.
<glick> even engineers where i work havent heard of it
<ArwynH> monkey050: eh? no spacebar?
<ThePub> frogzoo: maybe you're using it wrong? :)
<monkey050> Not in Recovery Console or GRUB lines.
<srf21c> cmt:  Where is the file located?  Are you sure you have permissions to modify it in the first place?  If not, you made have to grant permissions to user your account from the command line using sudo chmod/chown first.
<monkey050> What if I just use "nano"
<frogzoo> ThePub: nope, doesn't do what it says on the can
<ArwynH> monkey050: erm... try regular boot then.
<ThePub> frogzoo: neither does Ubuntu ;)
<monkey050> Wait, what if i tried nano and it gave me some kind of further instruction?
<ArwynH> monkey050: nano is an editor.
<monkey050> Ok.  Then i'll just Ctrl Alt Del
<monkey050> Now it's stopping all the happy stuff.  "Will Now Restart"
<srf21c> cmt:  are you signed in as your regular user account right now?
<monkey050> Silly computers.
<monkey050> OK.
<monkey050> Here is what the new kernel line reads on the regular boot:
<jb0nd38372> diskus: I found a post, is this what your talking about specifically? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58832  (scroll to the second post)
<ThePub> frogzoo: There are far more rough edges in Ubuntu than XP from a desktop perspective.  Windows at least works on a fresh install on this machine, but Ubuntu has a hairy habit of randomly crashing (I know why, and I know how to solve it, but it's not user-friendly)
<monkey050> "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash"
<cmt^^> srf21c - sure am
<monkey050> Do I try it now?
<monkey050> Wait...
<ArwynH> monkey050: yes. should be ok.
<cmt^^> and ownership settings for the home-dir are correct
<monkey050> Should root be (hd0,1)
<ArwynH> monkey050: doesn't matter. /dev/hda2 will work
<HymnToLife> monkey050, bot notations work
<monkey050> Ok.  Time to press B!
<monkey050> Staring Up...
<monkey050> Ubuntu Logo....
<monkey050> THE BAR IS ALIVE!
<monkey050> WOOOO!
<monkey050> Now to wait.
<monkey050> Half way almost.
<monkey050> 3/4
<monkey050> bland screen...
<srf21c> cmt:  so the file is in your homedir?
<monkey050> DESKTOP!
<monkey050> Logon screen!
<canine_kouji> an advanced question about the ubuntu installer. Is there a way to have X NOT load?
<monkey050> SUCCESS!
<canine_kouji> and I don't want the minimal iso
<canine_kouji> I want the desktop iso
<cmt^^> srf21c - yep
<srf21c> You can open the properties of the files via the gui, and get to the display tab?
<jb0nd38372> monkey050: Great play by play, I can almost hear you typing in your user / pass :P
<canine_kouji> the nvidia driver is freezing my machine
<monkey050> Logging on...
<monkey050> Logon sound...
<monkey050> Desktop loading...
<monkey050> Brown BG...
<canine_kouji> the 6600GT 256MB card just makes it lock up when X starts loading
<monkey050> And it's up.
<canine_kouji> then its.. nothing, no keyboard, no mouse
<monkey050> Score one for the Ubuntu guys!
<arrenlex> canine_kouji: The alternative ISO is not "minimal", it's exactly the same CD except without X starting, just as you want. However, you might try safe graphics mode.
<monkey050> You.  Are.  Awesome.
<canine_kouji> arrenlex: tried that
<monkey050> See?  It wasn't hopeless after all!
<srf21c> canine:  try jamming the CTRL-ALT-BKSP key sequence several times when the gui loads..
<canine_kouji> arrenlex: is there another way without downloading a new iso?
<monkey050> I am so happy.
<srf21c> sometimes that will drop you to a termninal
<ArwynH> monkey050: if you don't want to keep changing things at boot, edit /boot/grub/menu.list and change all references of /dev/hdc2 to /dev/hda2
<monkey050> Ok
<monkey050> So it doesn't keep the settings in GRUB that I edited?
<HymnToLife> actually, it's "menu.lst", not "list" ;)
<arrenlex> canine_kouji: I haven't messed with the discs much, so I dunno.
<cmt^^> srf21c - thought the CTRL+ALT+BKSP was for me 8)
<monkey050> ok
<ArwynH> HymnToLife: >_>
<srf21c> cmt:  doh!
<canine_kouji> mm
<canine_kouji> there is an idea actually
<monkey050> I was wondering about that, HymnToLife.
<arrenlex> HymnToLife: By the same brilliant logic that makes the unmount command "umount" and thus completely unintuitive and impossible to guess.
<monkey050> a 4 letter extension sounded weird.
<canine_kouji> I could try repeatedly using alt-ctrl-bcksp
<HymnToLife> monkey050, nope, each time GRUB starts, settings are loaded from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<monkey050> Cool.
<canine_kouji> after 5 attempts or so it chokes
<HymnToLife> arrenlex, agreed but that's the way it is
<monkey050> I'll try that later.  At least I know what to do.
<HymnToLife> just make your own distro with the file named menu.list ;)
<monkey050> LOL!
<monkey050> Ok.
<ArwynH> monkey050: >3 letter extensions are common place in the unix world. :)
<monkey050> Ah
<monkey050> Ok
<canine_kouji> I'd hate to ruin this new machien with windows xp
<frogzoo> monkey050: you should also set groot properly in menu.lst, & check your devices.map - so it doesn't break on a future kernel upgrade
<canine_kouji> core2 duo 2.4Ghz with 2 gig ram and 2 500GB WD enterprise drives :)
<canine_kouji> a whole terrabyte
<monkey050> I'll keep that in mind, but I'm pretty much a noob.
<monkey050> I wouldn't know what to do with devices.map unless it was easy to read when i see it.
<monkey050> Now, I can make a shortcut to the PPPoE thing on there, right?
<glick> great firefox crashes again
* glick sighs
<monkey050> I managed to make PPPoE work on a Live CD of 5.10.
<ThePub> glick: epiphany is your friend anyhow :D
<monkey050> I just did a lot of looking around.  I was happy.
<monkey050> I'm taking you guys' names down for future references.  Now I know who to talk to.
<monkey050> You're awesome.
<monkey050> Now, I do that GRUB editing in the terminal, right?
<HymnToLife> not necessarily
<monkey050> Where?
<HymnToLife> you can do it in whichever text editor you like
<monkey050> Oh right.  One of those.  lol
<monkey050> Ok
<fallingdutch> i have straces svn and when using hostname svn trys to connecto to port 0 but when using ip it trys to connect to port 3690 as supposed (ubuntu 6.10 amd64) can anyone proof that?
<monkey050> Now, if I plug in my USB key will it recognize it or not?
<srf21c> cmt:  If you know how to add a VNC host I could take a look see.  Feel like we're stuck on this one.
<HymnToLife> monkey050, keyboard or USB memory stick ?
<monkey050> USB sti..... POPUP!
<ArwynH> open terminal and type, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit the grub file.
<monkey050> It worked!
<srf21c> anyone know of a command line video joiner tools for linux?   Need to patch together some pr0n, er uh, "video" files.  ;)
<HymnToLife> lol I remember all the trouble I had to go through in FreeBSD to do just that
<hive> Hey folks :)  Just a question, not really ubuntu-specific, but I figure someone here might be able to point me in the right direction..  Can somebody reccomend to me a pay-VPN service?  Something that will encapsulate all of my traffic...  I am currently using the free VPN at SecureIX, but I'd like something with consistent speeds and I don't mind paying for it.. Can someone point me in the right direction? :-)
<monkey050> LOL.  Hymn, Ubuntu beat you to the answer!
<diskus> jb0nd38372: naah, I have 19" monitor but I need more desktop area, and I remember that I tried somekind of virtual thing in the XFree86 abot 5 years ago, just trying to figure out if there is such a thing in X.org
<monkey050> Now I want to active my corrupt windows partition so I can take a looksee at the files.  How how how?
<HymnToLife> monkey050, you don't want to
<monkey050> I read it a minute (hours) ago.  I vaguely remember already.
<srf21c> hive:  If you're looking for privacy you can try metropipe.  Kinda off topic though
<HymnToLife> mounting a corrupted partition can result in huge data loss
<monkey050> I meant... the partition's not bad.
<monkey050> Windows itself screwed up in a chkdsk.
<jb0nd38372> diskus: ok, i'll keep looking,. i'm just sitting here in the channel anyway, trying to learn tips and tricks for when I mess something up, and i'm sure i will sooner or later :)
<monkey050> So you can imagine why I put ubuntu on that laptop.
<twb> fabbione: you are using the pxelinux.0 that ships with syslinux 3.11-3ubuntu2?
<monkey050> The harddrive is completely good.
<hive> srf21c: Thank you man.. I'll google it :^)
<monkey050> If I wanted, I could have erased windows, but I know there's leftover files that chkdsk managed to NOT delete somehow.
<monkey050> An old outtake of my band that broke up that makes me cry too.
<monkey050> Friend came over and we found it using Knoppix.
<monkey050> I want to listen to it again.
<monkey050> I know the partitions are good.
<monkey050> I meant Windows itself messed up.
<srf21c> also anonyimizer has an ssh tunneling service.  But I wouldn't trust routing my traffic through any company located in the states these days.
<diskus> jb0nd38372: no need, I think I found
<monkey050> It's in System Admin right?
<arrenlex> srf21c: apt-cache search join listed avifile-utils, which looks promising. However, those kinds of "videos" are usually mpeg, and apt-cache search join mpeg listed mpgtx, which also looks likely.
<diskus> jb0nd38372: it's Virtual keyword in xorg.oconf
<arrenlex> srf21c: In any case, apt-cache search is your friend. :)
* Chandu is out for lunch
<molba> hy boys 'n' girls!
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<monkey050> And how come I only see 2 workspaces?
<monkey050> No matter, I want to get to my Windows stuff.
<srf21c> thanks arrenlex.   You know what would really be cool is a command line tool that converts wmw (windows media) files to a more usable format, like avi.
<molba> :)
<monkey050> Where do I activate my windows partition?
<arrenlex> srf21c: There is one! mencoder -ovc lavc -oac lavc file.wmv -o file.avi =P
<monkey050> To view in the browser thing?
<jb0nd38372> diskus: ok, great, I think I may go have a look see, I'm having a minor issue with screen lock, and not recovering back to login screen (stays black) and ctrl-alt-bkspc does nothing..
<frogzoo> !ntfs | monkey050
<ubotu> monkey050: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<arrenlex> srf21c: You will need mencoder and w32codecs for this.
<Zober> Is there an svn system out there that does not require installation?  For example, if i want to host a repository on my site, but its a shared host with no shell privilages.
<monkey050> Cool thanks.
<srf21c> arrenlex:  rockin!  T'anks.  Already have w32codecs.  Will do some research on mencoder.
<arrenlex> srf21c: apt-get install mencoder :)
<arrenlex> srf21c: It's part of the venerable mplayer package. It can transcode from (but not to) any file mplayer can play.
<monkey050> Alright, well I have to get to bed.
<srf21c> you prefer apt-get over aptitude?  Been using aptitude mostly.  But found that apt-get tends to be more robust, when the going gets tough.
<arrenlex> srf21c: That is, it's part of mplayer, not the package... the ubuntu devs separated them.
<monkey050> You guys are great.  Thanks!
<srf21c> I have mplayer installed.
<glick> mmmm bedddd
<glick> i still have to pack :/
<monkey050> Lol.  Goodnight.
<glick> and im beat
<Commander-Crowe> http://pastebin.ca/278648
<twb> fabbione: with 3.11-3ubuntu2, I get `unknown thingamy' for the GFXBOOT and GFXBOOT-BACKGROUND entries.
<Commander-Crowe> I get that error om boot up
<Commander-Crowe> on*
<arrenlex> srf21c: I can't stand aptitude because it goes through "Reading extended state information", "Initializing package states... Done", and "Reading task descriptions... Done" every time, which slows it down.
<uMISTA> whts the openssh client command
<uMISTA> ?
<arrenlex> srf21c: And it also offers completely random solutions whenever it doesn't like something, which typically consist of removing a dozen unrelated packages and do not solve the problem I was having, which annoys me incredibly.
<srf21c> arrenlex:  Don't mince words.  Tell me how you *really* feel about aptitude.  :-B
<arrenlex> srf21c: !language won't let me. :(
<arrenlex> srf21c: Nah... it's not bad. Useful for its -t switch.
<srf21c> cracking me up.   I had read several places about how aptitude supposedly had superior dependency handling capabilities.
<glick> hey is there anyway to read dvds on the commandline?
<arrenlex> srf21c: Those "capabilities" are essentially that it also installs recommended packages, rather than pure dependencies, so it fills your system with total crap you don't need.
<glick> umm thats not what i meant
<glick> i meant is there anyway to view pdfs on the commandline
<twb> fabbione: OK, usplash comes up OK; I was just missing the `splash' kernel argument.
<srf21c> arrenlex:   Ahh....that's the first I've heard of that issue.  Interesting..
<Commander-Crowe> how do i edit /etc/fstab to revert away from uuid namings?
<twb> I'd still like to get the GFXBOOT keyword working.
<arrenlex> glick: "pdftotext" will extract the text from the pdf. Is this what you want?
<cmt^^> srf21c - ok i've gotten it set up now
<arrenlex> glick: "extract" -> "show" I guess, for clarity.
<arrenlex> srf21c: It's not a bug, it's a feature. ;)
<glick> arrenlex, just a commandline pdf reader
<arrenlex> srf21c: Seriously, it's intentional.
<glick> viewer
<arrenlex> glick: I don't see how anything past extracting text is possible on a command line.
<srf21c> arrenlex: Assuming everyone you say is true, what's the point of using aptitude at all?
<srf21c> cmd:  be with you in a sec.
<srf21c> er, cmt rather.  I'm a krappy typist.
<srf21c> arrenlex:  "Assuming every*thing* you say is true"...my its getting late...
<arrenlex> srf21c: Previously, because it kept track of what packages were installed as dependencies, so if you installed "foobar" and this also had to install "libfoobar" and "libsithblob-dev" and whatever, if you removed "foobar" with aptitude it would also remove libfoobar and libsithblob-dev. Apt wouldn't; you'd have to write it down somewhere or try to remember or just leave them there.
<arrenlex> srf21c: But ubuntu's apt-get now keeps track of that via the "autoremove" feature.
<arrenlex> srf21c: So what the point is NOW, I donut know.
<srf21c> which reminds me, is there any decent speech recognition software for Ubuntu?  Want to get my inverse Stephen-Hawking on..
<glick> arrenlex, yeah i guess your right
<arrenlex> you;re
<arrenlex> you're
<arrenlex> xD
<sc4ttrbrain> apt-get autoremove should do that imo :)
<arrenlex> sc4ttrbrain: Yes, it does, as I was telling him.
<sc4ttrbrain> oops
<lovloss> Does Ubuntu have access to this "glib" file Ajunta IDE wants me to get? I seem to remember screwing up last time
<srf21c> arrenlex:  When was apt-get updated to keep track of "autoremove" feature?  Last 6 months?
<arrenlex> srf21c: I've been looking for such an application but I've yet to find one that works. Let me know.
<frogzoo> srf21c: dragontalk can run under wine...
<srf21c> What does this mean for the future of aptitude?
<arrenlex> srf21c: I noticed it around the time edgy came out...
<arrenlex> srf21c: But then I went back to debian because I hate ubuntu, and debian's doesn't have that. =(
<arrenlex> srf21c: So it was back to the text file into which I paste things. xD
<srf21c> frogzoo:  I have an old copy of Dragon Naturally Speaking...
<frogzoo> !appdb | srf21c
<ubotu> srf21c: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<lovloss> WHat packages should i get if im looking to work in c and c++? I looked up glib in apt-cache and found LOTS of libraries
<mm2000> Hello our server at work suddenly just freezes, resulting that we have to push on the "mum-button", everything just stops, including samba and ssh, Any idea what i can monitor to find out what the problem is?
<frogzoo> lovloss: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' & done & done
<arrenlex> lovloss: Just to compile? Or an entire IDE?
<srf21c> arrenlex:  You hate Ubuntu, and you're hanging out on the #ubuntu IRC channel.   ???!!!
<diskus> srf21c: tried http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/ already?
<lovloss> arrenlex: im just trying to make Ajunta work :P
<arrenlex> srf21c: Yes, to help people :)
<arrenlex> srf21c: The #debian channel is full of arrogant jerks. I hate it there.
<lovloss> frogzoo, i already have build essential
<srf21c> discuss:  never heard of festival, thanks for the link.
<arrenlex> lovloss: A junta? apt-get install pinochet =P what is ajunta? I've never heard of it.
<arrenlex> srf21c: festival is text-to-speech IIRC.
<diskus> srf21c: as far as I know it's very old, probably mature now
<srf21c> arrenlex:  sounds reasonable.
<frogzoo> lovloss: mebbe try 'apt-get source ajunta' ?
<lovloss> couldnt find pinochet. Ajunta is a c/c++ IDE that comes in ubuntu's repositories. it asks for a "glib" file
<srf21c> I'll be sure to use festival to make some pranks calls.  Thanks fellas. ;)
<lovloss> frogzoo: i do have anjuta, its just not working
<srf21c> cmt:  still there?
<Pablo> where is this now? --> .In the file /etc/hotplug.usb.usermap
<arrenlex> lovloss: Pinochet as a joke... chilean dictator... set up a junta... nevermind. xD
<Pablo> I need to edit that file but i do not have
<lovloss> lol
<lovloss> Anjunta, its called
<arrenlex> srf21c: Better hurry, skype's free calling in US&Canada ends soon!!
<arrenlex> lovloss: You probably need libglib2.0-0
<arrenlex> lovloss: And maybe libglib2.0-dev
<srf21c> haha.   I know that's a bummer.  Maybe google dial will fill it's shoes.
<lovloss> seems i had that
<arrenlex> srf21c: I think google dial is something else... for small businesses, is it not?
<arrenlex> lovloss: No? Maybe libglibmm-2.4-dev?
<glick> anyone know of a good iptables tutorial?
<lovloss> hah, now its asking for even more files. what a tedious little IDE
<maggie> does anyone know where the config file for inetd resides?
<srf21c> so looks like older versions of dragon naturally speaking are reasonably well supported under Wine.
<maggie> most distros i can find it in /etc/inetd.conf i can't seem to locate it in ubuntu though
<srf21c> maggie:  /etc/inetd.conf
<srf21c> maybe you have to create a new one?
<srf21c> mine is blank.
<lovloss> seriously, is there *any* good graphical c/c++ program that ubuntu can easily run? Or do i just have to download a kazillion libraries
<frogzoo> maggie: it's not there?
<srf21c> try man update-inetd
<maggie> frogzoo: no, i isn't there =(
<arrenlex> lovloss: How about eclipse-cdt?
<frogzoo> maggie: dapper or edgie?
<somerville32> lovloss: Do you mean an IDE?
<maggie> edgy
<lovloss> okay im trying out eclipse... and yes, an IDE. you know, with a compile button :)
<srf21c> arrenlex:  don't know much about google dial other than there are supposedly some called ID issues that could lead to abuse.
<frogzoo> maggie: wierd, it's there for me - anyways, /etc/inetd.conf is the correct path
<lovloss> otherwise i have to type the compile command and THEN the run command over and over as i test stuff
<Kachingo> Howdy, I just got given a scsi controller & 3 discs. Two of the discs are identical and are mounted in removable enclosures that monitor voltage, mtbf, temperature etc. When I plug all the discs in and go into the scsi controller bios, the identical drives appear as one disc. I assume this means they are configured for raid, but how do I delete the raid, so I can use both discs seperately?
<frogzoo> lovloss: make
<lovloss> i tried make, it gave me wierd messages about the libraries :P
<lovloss> it was like "no, hello.c does not exist"
<frogzoo> Kachingo: there'll be a management app - maybe for doze only
<Kachingo> frogzoo: doze?
<lovloss> when an apt-get reccomends and suggests packages, should you install them, or no?
<frogzoo> Kachingo: win+doze
<arrenlex> lovloss: You don't need them. They're just suggestions for things you might find interesting\relevant.
<lovloss> gotcha
<frogzoo> lovloss: if you have the space, sure
<lovloss> this eclipse thing is an IDE?
<Kachingo> frogzoo: ah, I see
<frogzoo> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<srf21c> alright everybody, I'm cashing out for tonight.  Appreciate all the help, esp: dabar and arrenlex.
<lovloss> Java?
<arrenlex> !eclipse-cde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse-cde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> Oh, that's cdt.
<arrenlex> !eclipse-cdt
<ubotu> eclipse-cdt: C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-3 (edgy), package size 17049 kB, installed size 21896 kB
<arrenlex> :)
<lovloss> ahhh
<frogzoo> !eclipse-perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse-perl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> :(
<lovloss> neat :3
<arrenlex> lovloss: eclipse itself is a java ide by nature.
<lovloss> You see, im president of a cute little video gamed company and i only know how to make an adlib program.
<lovloss> so... i better get trucking
<luca__> hi everyone
<arrenlex> Bonjour, Jirya. Tu oublie? #ubuntu-fr =P
<luca__> does anyone have experience about how to change successfully the graphics driver?
<arrenlex> luca__: If you've not messed with your x config, you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select a different driver.
<lovloss> luca__: Beryl comes with the best driver ive ever had :)
<lovloss> reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh is better
<luca__> arrenlex, lovloss
<arrenlex> luca__?
<lovloss> luca__: ...?
<arrenlex> Are we just saying random people's names for fun? xD
<dope> what irc client do yall use
<luca__> arrenlex, lovloss I have tried but the console says that the driver does not exist
<luca__> dope konversation
<lovloss> hmm
<arrenlex> luca__: What driver is this?
<dope> that's for kde isn't it
<arrenlex> dope: Yes.
<dope> what is gtk?
<arrenlex> dope: A GUI toolkit.
<Kachingo> would writing zeros to a hard drive destroy the raid configuration?
<lovloss> Guys, i just installed this eclipse-cdt thing, but its not under my applications anywhere
<luca__> arrenlex: i915 for intel
<dope> so what would be the difference between bitchx and bitchx-gtk
<luca__> dope gtk is the file manager substantially
<Sub> Kachingo, depends if it is hardware or software RAID
<Sub> hardware raid, no it wouldnt.
<arrenlex> dope: It stands for "GIMP Toolkit", which in turn stands for "GNU Image Manipulation Program Toolkit" which in turn stands for "GNU's Not Unix Image Manipulation Program Toolkit", ad infinitum. :)
* arrenlex loves linux acronyms.
<luca__> dope without gtk you use the default file browser....which is gtk in any case under gnome :-P
<dope> oh
<dope> so i guess bitchx is fine then
<arrenlex> luca__: The file manager?! What? o__O
<Kachingo> sub: what is the difference?
<arrenlex> luca__: Gnome's file manager happens to be written in gtk, but so what?
<Sub> dope, basically bitchx-gtk is a GUI version of bitchx
<arrenlex> Sub: Brilliant. XD
<lovloss> arrenlex  how do you use eclipse? its not in my applications :<
<dope> ok
<rausb0> why use bitchX, when there is irssi :)
<maggie> weird, i have inetd running as a process but no inetd.conf file... synaptic shows inetd as not being installed....
<Sub> Kachingo, well a hardware raid uses a RAID controller card to setup the raid- software raid is when you have two harddrives but you are using software to make the RAID
<dope> what's so good about irssi?
<Sub> rausb0, bitchx is just a collection of scripts for irssi....
<Sub> basically.
<Sub> its irssi at the core of it.
<arrenlex> lovloss: the "eclipse" command doesn't exist?
<rausb0> dope: also text mode, but much better usability. completion for almost everything, better window handling, ..
<lovloss> arrenlex: you mean it doesnt have a gui?
<arrenlex> lovloss: Of course it does. XD
<dope> how do i run the bitchx-gtk?
<arrenlex> lovloss: Just trying to help you find it.
<lovloss> arrenlex: i cant find it in the a... wait, do i need to install just 'eclipse' too?
<matthewrevell> join #launchpad
<arrenlex> lovloss: I don't know... I've never used eclipse with c++. Ask on #eclipse maybe, they're really good.
<lovloss> thank you ^o^
<Kachingo> sub: ah I see, yeah it's hardware. It has a controller card.
<rausb0> Sub: no. bitchX has nothing to do with irssi. bitchX _was_ a script collection for irc ii, which was turned into C code.
<Sub> Kachingo, it should be okay - but like anything, backup to be sure
<Sub> rausb0, ahh okay.
<rausb0> Sub: AFAIK irssi shares no code with irc ii
<Kachingo> sub: well, actually I'm trying to get rid of the raid. I can't work out how
<Sub> hmm, does apt-get not keep logs? only aptitude?
<maggie> yeah, irssi and irc ii are not the same.
<maggie> oh... and bitchx blows =(
<luca> anyone knowing something about i915?
<Sub> Kachingo, you tried like "sudo /etc/init.d/mdadm stop " ?
<Sub> im not sure, i think you would need a reinstall.
<ddj> @luca: i915 .... you mean the graphics chip??
<Sub> depends on the raid setup too - raid 0 for example you cant really jus "get rid" of the raid without loosing all the data
<frogzoo> why do people say dapper is more stable than edgy? for me, edgy fixed everything that was annoying me
<arrenlex> frogzoo: For me, edgy felt a lot slower than dapper. And broke a lot of things I had grown used to, like mp3 support. It drove me back to debian.
<frogzoo> arrenlex: kde ?
<arrenlex> frogzoo: Yes.
<Kachingo> sub: it's not raid0. I guess the second drive is a clone or parity or something
<arrenlex> frogzoo: Is that a sin or something now?
<ddj> @frogzoo: Edgy has some annoying "features" too :)
<dope> what's the best rss feed reader?
<frogzoo> arrenlex: the gnome ugprade to 2.16 has been nothing but positive, huge speed gains
<arrenlex> frogzoo: The people on #gaim were like, you're on KDE?! Oh it's not a gaim problem then, crawl back to the kinfestedhole you crawled from infidel.
<frogzoo> arrenlex: well ubuntu is principally developed for gnome
<arrenlex> frogzoo: I'm used to kde. It has everything and I love that. :) And the GUI is pretty -- GTK always felt a little soft around the edges for me, whatever theme I used.
<tonyyarusso> dope: Depends what kind of feel you like.  I ended up not being entirely comfortable with any that I found, and so installed Planet on Apache :X
<SouthernGrey> Can anyone help me out, I run Drake on a virtual machine off of XP and have forgotten my password after not using it for awhile.  Can any1 help get back in?
<arrenlex> frogzoo: I was running kubuntu, which is principally developed for kde.
<cypher1> does anyone know how to enable "direct rendering" on ATI Rage ?
<frogzoo> arrenlex: touche
<arrenlex> !password | SouthernGrey
<ubotu> SouthernGrey: Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tonyyarusso> Wow.  That is an amazing factoid.
<SouthernGrey> thanks friendly bot
<cypher1> !thanks | SouthernGrey
<ubotu> SouthernGrey: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: Yes it is, and hallo. Did "password" set off some sort of flag? xD
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: Nah, I'm always half-listening (/stalking)
<arrenlex> *nod*
<echosystm> guys, do you think its possible to make a computer silent?
<echosystm> or
<echosystm> like get it under 18dba at least
<FreeNet> question SSL uses which port? is https and XXX.com:433 the same?
<arrenlex> echosystm: Yes. Use a caseless setup.
<echosystm> without water cooling of course
<arrenlex> caseless -> fanless. Wow.
<arrenlex> *tired*
<echosystm> caseless?
<echosystm> ahah
<echosystm> yeah
<echosystm> what im doing
<cypher1> FredricR: do you mean ssh ?
<tcli> FreeNet: 443, and yes
<cypher1> FreeNet: do you mean ssh ? SSL is a protocol
<echosystm> fanlesss psu, fanless video, harddrives mounted with rubber bands (lol) and a duct for the cpu fan
<echosystm> so, only 1 fan
<echosystm> should be ok right?
<frogzoo> echosystm: you can run a fanless pc, or water cooling is very quiet
<FreeNet> https is actually forwarded to port 433?
<tcli> cypher: pretty sure he was talking about ssl encrypted web traffic
<Albert> hello everybody
<tcli> FreeNet: https://blah.com will go to port 443
<tcli> not 433, 443 :P
<nothlit> cypher1, so it http, doesn't mean it doesn't have a standard port
<ddj> does anyone here experience their PS/2 keyboard freezing in Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy" ??
<FreeNet> what if i am using dynamic url forwarding?
<nothlit> Can you get a certificate for that?
<cypher1> nothlit: ssl with http will have a specific port..
<nothlit> cypher1, that's what I just said
<echosystm> can anyone recommend a fanless PSU? all i can find are these crap FSP ones and Thermaltake 350w which are no longer available in AU :(
<tcli> FreeNet: like mod_rewrite? ...the web browser actually handles that, but if the url is https:// it'll go to 443, http:// it'll go to 80... if you need to force it, you need to take a port on the end
<cypher1> nothlit: sorry did not understood
<tcli> FreeNet: mismatching protocols will generally yield garbage, or an error though (e.g. http://bob.com:443 or https://bob.com:80
<FreeNet> can anyone try accessing xquest.dyndns.biz
<FreeNet> and try it's https
<nothlit> tcli, i think he means dyndns/no-ip stuff
<wikingz999> how to launh task manager from terminal?
<nothlit> freebse, nothing.
<nothlit> wikingz999, gnome-system-monitor
<nothlit> wikingz999, or top/ ps aux
<nothlit> FreeNet, ok it took a long time but it just asked me for a certificate and now it works
<FreeNet> ok sorry guys... i have forwarded a wrong port on my router... i forwarded 433 instead of 443... mistake
<FreeNet> now it's working
<avis> far out man
<abuyazan> hello all
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tcli> FreeNet: I can connect just fine
<tcli> FreeNet: default apache page, default certificate
<hdibani> Feels good being on the Ubuntu channel
<abuyazan> i need software to create CD cover to stick on the CD
<hdibani> i asked a question on solaris channel
<arrenlex> !glabels | abuyazan
<ubotu> glabels: label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1build1 (edgy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<hdibani> 30 minutes but no answer
<FreeNet> yes.. thanks for the test
<Albert_> Hello, i have a problem with my cpu temp he is cold -116 ; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36963/ ; have you an idea ? thks
<nothlit> lol thats impossible
<abuyazan> yes it seems it is what i need
<abuyazan> thanks all
<hdibani> HAHAHA i would like to have that
<uMISTA> i have to nic's one for lan and one connector to a internet router. how would i setup to the dhcp to go though the sec nix to internet router?
<arrenlex> abuyazan: yw.
<Kachingo> sub: the mouse and keyboard don't respond when I boot up with the drives connected
<flasher222> how can i check whether my audio is set to also OR to oss?
<arrenlex> flasher222: Your audio isn't "set to" anything -- applications themselves can choose which to use.
<flasher222> arrenlex: oh
<arrenlex> flasher222: Unless you've changed something in your setup, your audio is alsa with oss emulation.
<flasher222> arrenlex: i ask because I'm using noteedit (a musical score editor) , and when i play back the score/sheet via timidity playback, it sounds bad
<arrenlex> flasher222: "bad"?
<avis> i've got a broken face
<flasher222> arrenlex: like scratchy
<arrenlex> flasher222: maybe you're just no mozart? =P
<flasher222> arrenlex: no, i don't mean the piece as a whole.
<flasher222> i'm talking about the audio quality
<arrenlex> flasher222: Do normal midis play fine in timidity? Which instruments package are you using?
<flasher222> arrenlex: well, yes, midis play fine with timidity.
<arrenlex> flasher222: What's the difference between what plays fine and what plays scratchy?
<flasher222> arrenlex: although i wish i do not see any messages which say "Will not play instrumnent XXX"
<Kachingo> if I boot into ubuntu with only one of two raid drives connected, will the operationg system see it?
<uMISTA> if i have eth0(dhcp server) has setting of gateway (which is pointed to eth1) would this work. (eth1 is connected to internet connection?)
<flasher222> arrenlex: just to clarify. when I said "via timidity playback", i meant inside noteedit.
<arrenlex> flasher222: ...I see.
<flasher222> any midi i play in timidity itself (e.g. timidity foo.mid) is fine
<arrenlex> flasher222: What happens if you "export" a midi from noteedit and play that midi in timidity? If that's possible?
<flasher222> arrenlex: yes it is. it sounds fine
<flasher222> i've exported only one voice (Tenor). I'll try exporting all voices
<arrenlex> flasher222: Then I would be digging through the noteedit settings if I were you... I'm not familiar with any of the applications or theory involved, so I can't help you much.
<flasher222> but while i try that, let me ask you a question. You asked me "Which instruments package are you using?" My question to you is: what options do i have? Which is the best?
<arrenlex> flasher222: I've only used timidity for playing random Jethro Tull midis I've found.
<arrenlex> flasher222: Uh... on ubuntu, AFAIK the only one is freepats, no? Software, I mean.
<uMISTA> can i blind the dhcp server onto eth0 and not eth1?
<flasher222> So you mean to ask me what instrument software package i'm using?
<arrenlex> flasher222: Yes.
<BlackHawk> hi
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<flasher222> um, i'm not sure i understand your question. maybe if you answer the question first, i'll understand.
<arrenlex> flasher222: xD Nevermind. As I say, I'm not familiar with midis or how they work.
<sushi_> Hey I want .ICO files to have thumbnails in Nautilus.  How is this possible?
<flasher222> arrenlex: thanks
<magic_ninja> i am having an azureus problem, but its a java error, i think i have 2 different java versions installed
<arrenlex> magic_ninja: "a problem" and "I think it's an error" aren't very helpful... can you be more specific?
<magic_ninja> arrenlex: yea, mainly just makin sure someone's here.
<magic_ninja> arrenlex: I have a log file I can pm you, but not sure where its at, do you know where the JRE saved error logs
<arrenlex> magic_ninja: There are 827 people in this channel. There are always people here.
<arrenlex> magic_ninja: Not me, I have to go. :) Good luck, though.
<wikingz999> please help!!! i Cant write small C - i have Compiz. I has define small C one time as shorCtut o Custom keybindings & now whatever Ii write as shorCtut keys, always 1. Command run after i press small C.
<Mahmoud> hello, any software management tool to push software packages to all my Ubuntu clients one go instead of installin them one-by-one?
<kishan> can any one help If I hibernate, it overwrites my swap and doesn't restore my session on the next boot. I then have to go through the steps of fixing my swap
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> i got a little problem here:
<Russel> i use a livecd and chroot into my normal installation
<Russel> but in the chroot i do not have a name resolving
<Kachingo> Howdy, I have two scsi drives that only work when both are connected, and only appear as a single drive in the scsi controller bios. But they don't appear as a raid array, and it won't let me delete the raid, because it thinks the two discs actually are the same. When I boot into ubuntu with the discs connected, the mouse and keyboard don't work. What should I do to get these drives working independant of each other?
<Russel> i copied the names from the resolv.conf of the livecd
<leagris> Kachingo did you check it is not an SCSI chain terminator issue?
<kishan> any one can help If I hibernate, it overwrites my swap and doesn't restore my session on the next boot. I then have to go through the steps of fixing my swap
<magic_ninja> where does java store its error log files
<ddj> @NINJA: Depends on the application .....   e.g. azureus puts them in ~/.azureus/
<Wiseguy> hey guys whats the best gui CD/DVD burning app for .img and .iso's?
<ddj> k3b
<Wiseguy> does k3b support DVD's?
<nothlit> if you want to stay within gnome applications you can choose gnomebaker or brasero
<Kachingo> leagris: perhaps it is. I don't know a huge amount about scsi. How would I check that?
<KenSentMe> I have updated profptd on my ubuntu dapper machine, but since that i get an error when restarting proftpd: IPv6 getaddrinfo 'marge2.lan' error: Name or service not known.I've read the README.debian file about adding '::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback your_host_name' and '::fff:A.B.C.D your_host_name'. The server restarts without error, but is unreachable through an ftp client. Anyone know a solution?
<ddj> @NOTHLIT: yes it does ...  it actually depends if all the right tools are installed (cdrecord, dvd+rw tools, etc.)
<nothlit> ddj, ehh k3b has the same dependencies?
<ddj> @NOTHLIT: what do you mean with "same dependencies" ?
<Wiseguy> ddj, do you know if k3b does DVD images as well?
<nothlit> ddj, uses the same backends
<leagris> Kachingo, an SCSI chain is a single channel(cable) starting from the SCSI card thouch te connected devices (disks) and ending with e terminator (line resistors). Either a terminator is plugged after the last disk in the chain or the last disk has a jumber enabling an internal terminator. You should check only the last disk get internal terminator enabled or neither but an external terminator
<sushi_> Hey I want .ICO files to have thumbnails in Nautilus.  How is this possible?
<ddj> @WISEGUY: I burn my DVD ISO's all the time with k3b so I am pretty sure the answer is "yes" :)
<pfhomer> Yo! Now, I am probably a moron (with a computer science masters), but I can't seem to find the Ubuntu live cd????
<avis> good morning
<leagris> Kachingo, You should also check no devices in the chain get the same SCSI ID. Usually cards default to ID7. First disk may have ID1, next ID3. Order of IDs in the chain don't matter. Ensure none have the same ID.
<avis> its on your bookshelf ;)
<pfhomer> thanks!
<pfhomer> :)
<bigbro> pfhomer: It's probably just well hidden - like the mini.iso image :-)  Are you looking to download a copy? If so, just grab the default CD from ubuntu.com
<pfhomer> avis, really... is the "normal" iso image also the live image, or...? Why isn't the ubuntu home page more clear about where to find the live cd?
<bigbro> pfhomer: There is no longer a distinction between the live and install CD - one CD does both.
<pfhomer> bigbro, ok!
<bigbro> pfhomer: Grab the alternative CD installer ISO if your computer is old / has less than 256MB RAM (I know they say 192MB, but I had issues with less than about 256)
<cwillu> I can't get any audio cd's to play;  sound juicer comes up, shows the track listings, but hangs with 100% cpu at 2 seconds, with no sound
<pfhomer> bigbro, I have to boot from cd on a machine with a wrecked windows installation. I cant install anything to hd. I just want to boot on the cd, mount his hd, get the wireless network up and runnning (hopefully easy from the live cd), and then transfer all his important files to another machine over the net
<avis> pfhomer, i'm not sure i use the altenate text based cd.  i was trying to track down a live cd url for you but they it seems apache under linux does not display entire filenames
<cwillu> pfhomer: might want to look at knoppix;  it's designed a bit more for that usage
<avis> pfhomer, you can look at www.ubuntu.com and check out download it
<pfhomer> bigpro it is a laptop with a P4 3GHz and 512 MB RAM
<nothlit> Anyone know what's the difference between the default entry in menu.lst and the default you set with grub-set-default?
<bigbro> pfhomer: JUst grab the normal CD then - should do the job nicely
<pfhomer> cwillu, sure, but knoppix is a damn dvd these days. a huge download
<pfhomer> bigbro, cool, thanks
<magic_ninja> ok i found the problem I think
<infobash> why is finding codecs etc such a mission?
<magic_ninja> I have 2 different versions of java....
<avis> its not if you read the restricted formats wiki
<magic_ninja> how do you remove one version of java without messing them both up
<Infeliz> why here is 0 ops
<infobash> avis: got a link
<avis> Infeliz, they dont want people to think they are watching over the channel so they sneak up behind you and nab you when your misbehaving.
<Kachingo> leagris: The chain has a terminator plugged at the end. Does having scsi drives of different standards (scsi2 & scsi3) connected on the same chain stuff it up?
<cwillu> Infeliz: there are ops around, they're just not advertising themselves
<Infeliz> okay
<avis> the community contributed link on the default ubuntu start page should take you to a place you can find it
<kraut> moin
<leagris> Kachingo, it should not be a problem because the devices are bus compatible and the card talks either SCSI dialect to them.
<ubox> hey all
<ubox> anyone knows a good document for Rmail configuration?
<cwillu> I can't play audio cd's, even though it looks like I can rip them;  it just hangs when I try to play;  help!
<nothlit> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigbro> pfhomer: np :)
<bhudda> Where are application files installed to by default?
<cwillu> nothlit: that wasn't for me was it?
<Kachingo> leagris: Also, how does one set the ID? Because the two drives I'm having problems with have removable enclosures that monitor temp, fan, voltage, mtbf, etc. It also appears that you can set the scsi ID on the display of the enclosure. There is also a dial at the back of the enclosure that turns & is marked 0-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-A-B-C-D-E-F
<nothlit> cwillu, nah
<infobash> ubotu: cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubox> Rmail configuration anyone?
<ubox> !ramil
<leagris> Kachingo, turn the dial at each enclosure to different IDs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubox> !rmail
<ubotu> rmail: MTA->UUCP remote mail handler. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 221 kB, installed size 344 kB
<kimrhh> hi, having problems with cupsd on ubuntu-server... when trying to add printers over the web-interface, it starts generating SSL certs, but never finishes (from tail /var/log/cups/*) ... cups was installed with "apt-get install cupsys*", any ideas?
<TiGZ> I have an error in ubuntu
<TiGZ> It says when it boots up that it can't find taskman.exe in C:\Windows\
<nothlit> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nothlit> !windows | TiGZ
<ubotu> TiGZ: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bhudda> Where does Ubuntu install it's application data by default?
<deon> hello
<magic_ninja> how do you remove java
<kimrhh> nothlit: ehm, cups is working, SSL is the problem... not really found in a guide ?
<nothlit> bhudda, /usr, but you don't need to mess around in that folder
<bhudda> I just need to link to it. thanks!
<deon> k i got a problem, when i login (sometimes) into gnome my window borders disappear and my start bar and workspace switcher also goes missing.
<halorgium> evening
<halorgium> i'm trying to boot from a usb stick
<halorgium> i'm following the wiki instructions
<gharz> guys, what's the equivalent command of defrag in linux?
<halorgium> there isn't one
<gharz> i want to defragment my hd
<halorgium> you can do fsck
<cwillu> gharz: shouldn't need to with most partition types
<gharz> cwillu, ok...
<gharz> thanks for the info.
<nothlit> gharz, you don't need to for a year or two
<halorgium> fsck isn't a "defrag"
<echosystm> if youre using ext3 your filesystem wont really f*ck itself like a windows drive will gharz
<echosystm> :)
<nothlit> halorgium, there is but really linux filesystems are almost self defragging
<Infeliz> u dont need defrag ext3/2 etc
<halorgium> nothlit: i know :)
<gharz> thanks for the info guys
<cwillu> why do you suppose I can rip a cd, but I can't just play it?
<halorgium> now, why doesn't my edgy usb disk not boot? :(
<echosystm> no cdda support?
<cwillu> elaborate?
<nothlit> halorgium, you said there isn't one
<echosystm> what prog are you using the play the cd?
<cwillu> sound juicer, rhythm box, etc
<halorgium> nothlit: oh, right. thought you were on about 'fsck isn't a defrag"
<cwillu> I get a hang after about 2 seconds, no audio to begin with
<echosystm> hmm ok
<echosystm> i cant really help
<Amelik> hello..  I need to configure a bridge on ubuntu... can someone help me?
<Kachingo> leagris: Turning the dial does change the ID. However, the two drives still appear as one even when their ID's are different. There is also a thing on the digital display that says ID, but when I change it nothing happens
<cwillu> tried a different cd, same thing
<echosystm> but mp3s etc play ok?
<cwillu> echosystm: yep
<echosystm> weird
<echosystm> i have no idea man, sorry
<cwillu> :/
<Kachingo> leagris: It detects only one drive, and displays it's ID. But if one of the drives is disconnected, neither works.
<leagris> Kachingo, New IDs should appear after a bus reset (either system reset). If not the ID switchs may not be plugged to the disk inside the enclosure.
<CyaNox> Where do I report broken packages for feisty? libapache2-mod-python is broken.
<cwillu> CyaNox: what's wrong?
<dsdg> whats better to install on a work pc, for production desktop, edgy or dapper?
<CyaNox> well it refers to libapache2-mod-python2.4 which does not excist.
<CyaNox> see also: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/python/libapache2-mod-python
<cwillu> dsdg: I'd go with edgy if it works myself
<Infeliz> edgy works well
<dsdg> cool, thank you,
<cwillu> dapper only if you're paranoid
<cwillu> now, if only I could figure out how to play cd's
<MisterE> what's new?
<leagris> Kachingo, let's talk SCSI in private as it is not realy on topic here
<MisterE> ooh no I love scsi talk
<CyaNox> MisterE: libapache2-mod-python is broken for feisty ...
<cwillu> CyaNox: what broke?
<CyaNox> 10:43 < CyaNox> well it refers to libapache2-mod-python2.4 which does not excist.                                                                                                                                         Amaranth
<CyaNox> cwillu: as you can see on http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/python/libapache2-mod-python
<MacMatt> Hello! needing help booting Ubuntu from CD on a PowerPc mac
<cwillu> looking;  sorry, didn't see the first response
<leagris> CyaNox, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-python2.4
<echosystm> whats faster, a geforce4 ti4400 or an FX5200 ?
<nothlit> dsdg, production you should go with dapper
<lardarse> 5200... but get 1 with a fan
<MacMatt> anyone with any linux-mac experience ?
<echosystm> im actually looking to get one without a fan :P
<cwillu> CyaNox: edgy you said?  it pulls libapache2-mod-python2.4 on my system if I select it
<lardarse> aaah...
<CyaNox> leagris: Package libapache2-mod-python2.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<echosystm> its cheaper for me to buy a new card than to get a heatpipe for my gf4
<CyaNox> cwillu: no feisty
<lardarse> well, ive had a bad experience with a 520 without a fan...
<MisterE> hey guys why not just get a mac with os x?
<cwillu> CyaNox: I _think_ fiesty might be going to 2.5, but I'm not sure
<echosystm> are 5200s unstable without a fan lardarse?
<MisterE> I hear tales ubuntu is the most user friendly distro but umm
<lardarse> echosystm: i think the issue was specific to my setup
<MisterE> am I missing a white elephant?
<lardarse> but it's put me off buying any gfx card without a fan
<echosystm> how about radeon 9250 ?
<lardarse> echosystm: but YMMV
<echosystm> this pc is used in a music studio
<Narada> guys; am i write in thinking that when i do update-alternatives --config java and then select one that it is only selecting the `java` binary and not the other 20-25 java related binaries?  because if that is so that is quite retarded
<kling0n> MisterE: what do you mean?
<echosystm> so it has to be quiet as
<fallingdutch> is anyone here using svn on Ubunut6.10 amd64?
<lardarse> hmm... my friends generally believe that nvidia cards are better for gaming on linux
<CyaNox> so leagris, cwillu I'm basicly stuck till I either compile it myself or to when?
<echosystm> rightyo
<cwillu> CyaNox: just grab the 2.4 deb from edgy
<leagris> CyaNox, here it is http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/python/libapache2-mod-python2.4
<lardarse> echosystm: aaah, i see, in that case, a 5200 should be fine
<cwillu> CyaNox: are you doing development on fiesty?
<lardarse> maybe even the 4400 or the 9250
<MisterE> kling0n: what application does it excel most at other than a high-load server I can't make it work in my brai
<lardarse> i'm honestly not sure
<_raphael_> is there a repo with openoffice 2.1?
<lardarse> but if you're not gaming on it, then you don't need to have a "gaming" card
<kling0n> MisterE: well... the most fundamental thing for me is, once you've configured your system, it *stays* configured
<kling0n> MisterE: and I can make stuff behave the way I like it
<MisterE> hmm
<buitenzorg812_> what is lubuntu?
<kling0n> MisterE: but are you comparing this to windows or osx?
<kling0n> MisterE: compared to windows, it should be a no-brainer for most regular users... a Desktop environment that works and does not bother you with popups or viruses
<MisterE> os x is my prefered platform I'll get that out in the open up front
<Infeliz> loser buntu
<MisterE> don;t speak the evil win word
<kling0n> MisterE: If you are happy with osx, I wouldnt change
<MisterE> no but I keep hearing ubuntu this and that and it's all the rage
<MisterE> but I can't figure what Im missing
<Vernaldo> OS X is frustrating
<MisterE> I mean even comapred to other distros
<kling0n> MisterE: but once you've banged your head into stuff that "can't be done" because someone else decided it was bad for you a sufficient number of times, come to the lnux world :)
<ddj> @MisterE: If you are happy with OS X .... don't bother with anything else :-)
<Vernaldo> OS X is limiting
<MisterE> what sets it apart from red had, frdora, debian, yellow dog let alone os x
<kling0n> what Vernaldo said :)
<MisterE> limiting?
<kling0n> hehe long discussion
<Vernaldo> using OS X is expensive
<ddj> @MisterE:  to each his own
<MisterE> it's got all the goodness of a *nix with the best gui a *nix will ever get
<kling0n> MisterE: basically, ubuntu edgy is a more "current" package set than the server editions of ubuntu as well as the other distros..
<MisterE> how's the device drivers?
<kling0n> MisterE: then' there is a fair bit about how much work is ndone on customizing the desktop for the individual distro
<kling0n> MisterE: and the quite a bit of general preference :=)
<Vernaldo> the finder is too basic a file manager. Even nautilus has more power for some things, and it doesn't even come close to konqueror.
<kling0n> MisterE: that is practically identical across all the distros... the kernel is the same kernel tree
<MisterE> seriously guys no one who knows their way around a cli uses finder
<Vernaldo> you cannot browse others' files from the file manager, finer won't let you. It won't ask for password or anything.
<Narada> what do i add to sources.lst to get the new java 6
<ddj> @MisterE:  Red Hat: too proprietary for my taste; Fedora: limited package selection (Ubuntu has 21000 packages to choose from!), Yellow Dog: Is for PPC only, not for Intel machines so I can't know it / Debian: Not friendly enough for me.  / SUSE: Novell sucks. I just replaced all my SUSE installations with Debian or Ubuntu ....
<kling0n> MisterE: I use Freebsd on servers, and have used it o desktops too... but I prefer unbuntu for desktop stuff
<MisterE> hmm
<MisterE> 21k packages the mind bogles
<Vernaldo> MisterE: well, if you put it like that, then they're both on equal ground. No wait, BSD/linux still wins.
<choongii> http://www.pcbsd.org/ :)
<MisterE> I can't see how you guys feel limited in os x though
<dneary> Hi
<MisterE> I know you're used to saving cash but you get what you pay for no?
<choongii> I'd love a mac, but they're so expensive ~_~
<nothlit> isn't osx limited?
<dneary> Any idea which bot generates the IRC logs for this and the other Ubuntu channels?
<MisterE> maybe you don't like it "Steve's way" I can dig that
<kling0n> MisterE: if your brain works like the mac devs think it does, it's fine.... (and a very nice, well thought out gui it is too!) but once you start wanting to change fundamental parts of it, you simply can't
<Vernaldo> ddj: why do you say SUSE sucks? (technical reasons, not microsoft ones please)
<Infeliz> mac expensive, are u poor?
<choongii> Infeliz, I'm a student, so, yes, I am very poor
<kling0n> suse is great for server installs
<Infeliz> heh
<hdibani> SLED is good for desktop too
<kling0n> i'd buy a mac book for the hardware :)
<Vernaldo> MisterE: I've spent over 1,500 only in software in the last six months
<ddj> @Vernaldo:  Try to upgrade something ... something harmless. It can totally ruin your system! Happened to me several times. And one day I decided: enough is enough.
<kling0n> and then put on ubuntu :)
<MisterE> mac is no more expensive than a similarly equipped dell box but I kow you all are probably building your own
<Vernaldo> MisterE: just on OSX
<CyaNox> thanks leagris, cwillu ... it works now.
<MisterE> I'm on a macbook kling0n
<ootput> g'day folks. I came across two scripts that automated codec installation, graphics driver installation etc, but I've forgotten what they were called. Also, can any of you offer input on either of these, making mention of advantages and pitfalls?
<ddj> automatix
<kling0n> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<leagris> Vernaldo, SUSE is RPM based and it was neat in the 90'. Now it is a pain even with yast.
<Vernaldo> kling0n: the moment I find someone that can hint me through the process, I'll do it.
<kling0n> leagris: yeah.. rpm is a pita
<Magilla> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Vernaldo> kling0n: the problem is that ubuntu livecd chokes on this mac's video card.
<ddj> @LEAGRIS:  dito !! SUSE is nice for as long as you don't dare to install packages that were not shipped on their DVD ...
<ootput> ddj, kling0n: what's the name of the other one?
<MisterE> how could you spend $1500 on mac os x software?
<kling0n> ootput: easyubuntu
<ddj> easyubuntu
<kling0n> Vernaldo: can't you do a CLI install?
<ddj> ha, same thought, same time ... LOL
<kling0n> ddj: faster fingers :P
<ootput> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<MisterE> you guys are students and probably cs majors to boot when you get into the business world you will have to make a choice unless you land a sys admin gig at a server farm / isp or whatever
<Vernaldo> kling0n: it chokes at the CLI!
<Kachingo> leagris: Cool, I messaged you in the private convo
<kling0n> Vernaldo: is it ppc or intel??
<Vernaldo> kling0n: not even the CLI comes up right. The screen gets unreadable.
<sushi_> How do I move a window into another virtual desktop?  Thanks
<Vernaldo> intel
<eeos>  I would like to install ubuntu from the net, on a pc with broadband, where there is already another distribution, but where we do not have floppy or cdrom. ho can I do it? can I do it from the iso?
<Vernaldo> single core
<eeos> I read the documetation, but did not find an appropriate install method
<kling0n> Vernaldo: and do you have any peripherals that you could disconnect during the install ?
<MisterE> yay internet back up at mae west
<Vernaldo> vid card is intel 950 (which I've learned is troublesome on ubuntu)
<kling0n> eeos: PBX
<kling0n> eeos: sorry PXE boot
<eeos> kling0n PBX?
<ootput> eeos: any other pc's close by that one?
<sushi_> eeos: use the live cd-rom, it'll have everything you need
<leagris> Kachingo, don't see you
<ootput> eeos: can do a remote install through netboot
<Zaggynl> Hi, I'm trying to play a flv file, I tried VLC and mplayer, both crap out :(
<buscon> Hi, how can I made an ubuntu mirror on a debian system?
<Zaggynl> ffmpeg cannot conver either: ' [flv @ 0x82c8a80] Unsupported video codec (4)'
<eeos> sushi_  just told you I can't
<ootput> Zaggynl: dev mplayer works for me
<ootput> self-compiled
<eeos> kling0n what is PXE boot
<kling0n> Zaggynl: go look for the "dirty" codecs
<Zaggynl> I have the win32 codecs
<eeos> ootput how does that work? can I do it from the repository?
<Narada> hi; how do i remove a .deb package installed via dpkg -i?
<ddj> Zaggy ... and if you convert it to DIVX?
<kling0n> eeos: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Narada> can you just do dpkg --remove?
<kling0n> Zaggynl: try it with mplayer
<Zaggynl> I tried mplayer too
<jokoon> I'm having a problem described on http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue Is it normal that I was having 6.10 when the problem is described to have happenned in august on the 6.06 ?
<ddj> @ZAGGY:  mencoder YourFile.flv
<ddj> -oac mp3lame -lameopts preset=standard -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1231:mbd=1:lumi_mask=0.5:scplx_mask=0.1:
<ddj> cmp=256:vqmin=2:vqmax=6:mbqmin=2:mbqmax=10 -vf pp=lb -ffourcc DX50 -o $2
<Zaggynl> :o
<ddj> ah sorry .... should all be one line
<eeos> kling0n it looks like you need a serer, you do cannot do it from the main repository.
<MisterE> nastyness welp each to his own take care ubuntu_people
<eeos> kling0n serer = server
<kling0n> do you ahve any other machines on the local network?
<kling0n> have
<ddj> @ZAGGY: it will convert anything into a nice sweet DIVX (*.avi) file ...
<Zaggynl> hmm okay
<kling0n> ddj not if it can't decode the original file
<sushi_> How do I move a window into another virtual desktop?  Thanks
<kling0n> sushi_: right click the title bar :)
<ddj> OK, of course. If the original file is corrupt or cannot be read due to some missing codecs ... oh well. :)
<eeos> kling0n another one
<kling0n> Vernaldo: does your mac book have a serial port?
<kling0n> eeos: running linux or windows?
<kling0n> ddj: ... which puts him back where he started :)
<eeos> kling0n linux of course :P (mandriva 2007)
<Vernaldo> kling0n: just USB
<kling0n> eeos: in that case, you should be able to follow the link
<ddj> hmmm ... well ..... at least I tried, no? :)
<eeos> kling0n cannot use that machine, it is a production machine used the whole day, that is the reason because I need to install from the repository if possible
<kling0n> eeos basically, you set up the directory structure of the install cd, activate tftp for that dir and configure dhcpd to look for BOOTP requests
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@165.193.103-84.rev.gaoland.net]  by Seveas
<Jurgeni> is it a common problem that firefox is really slow if there are pages with flash open?
<eeos> kling0n yes, I did understand the procedure
<kling0n> Vernaldo: have you tried booting a knoppix or other livecd?
<Narada> guys am i missing something or is java6 on edgy?
<eeos> kling0n but the point is I cannot use it :(
<Vernaldo> kling0n: no, not really.
<kling0n> Vernaldo: if you can find one that will boot, you should be able to use that interface to get ubuntu on the machine :)
<Vernaldo> kling0n: I tried ubuntu, because there is a special ubuntu livecd for macintels
<Vernaldo> kling0n: the special ubuntu cd already includes bios tweaks through refit to make it boot
<kling0n> eeos: well... if you dont have floppy, dont have cd and can't set up pxe boot you cant really do  a lot
<Vernaldo> so, no, I have not tried other livecds. I didn't even consider trying, due to all the BIOS muhaha
<kling0n> Vernaldo: use that livecd to do the install then
<eeos> kling0n but I have broadband connection, so I imagine I can do a netboot pointing to the main respository.
<kling0n> eeos: netbooting requires the serving machine to be on same local net segment
<stephan21> !ipaq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipaq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kling0n> eeos: it runs on raw ethernet frames
<eeos> kling0n that is the problem I could not solve, so this is the reason why I contacted the chat!
<stephan21> can someone tell me how to sync my ipaq to linux
<kling0n> eeos: i'm sorry for you, but it can't be done
<eeos> kling0n I thought there was an equivalent for the internet
<eeos> kling0n :(
<genesis[OFT] > Hi guys - Can anyone help me with a problem with BIND\DNS?
<kling0n> eeos: the PXE code is part of the bios.. it cant be updated to be fancier...
<SuMarDi> hello there
<Vernaldo> kling0n: my speed is dialup
<kling0n> eeos: which is pretty much a good thing (TM) since I wouldnt run the risk of my machine booting some strange install from the internet
<SuMarDi> anyone has a modem smartlink driver for kernel 2.6.17-10?
<kling0n> Vernaldo: :( do you have flatrate?
<Vernaldo> yes
<kling0n> Vernaldo:  then it is potentially a question of patience :)
<Vernaldo> unlimited always on flatrate, at dialup speed
<Vernaldo> ha. ha.
<Vernaldo> *sigh*
<kling0n> Vernaldo: or you could boot the livecd that works, eject it, mount the install dis and try  going from there
<kling0n> dis=disc
<genesis[OFT] > there any DNS\BIND gurus out there?
<eeos> kling0n but I would like to be able to chose where my machine boots from.
<kling0n> Vernaldo: I just got my 10mbit/512kbit line  a month ago :P
<kling0n> eeos: the protocol only supports ethernet frames for the bootp request.... it does not speak tcp/ip
<Infeliz> does I have to register my nickname in this FreeNode -network?
<Vernaldo> I'm officialy on broadband, because it's through cable modem, but the speed is 64kpbs
<Infeliz> Do
<kling0n> Vernaldo: try the disc-changing strategy
<kling0n> Vernaldo: lol
<Vernaldo> kling0n: will do. I will try knoppix and others.
<eeos> kling0n what I thought, was to download something like a booter, point grub to it, reboot the mchine, and the machine looding the booter, connectig and dowloading/ installing the rest
<kling0n> eeos: hmm
<Vernaldo> I assume that since I have updated the firmware, maybe other livecds will load too, not just the ubuntu mac special cd
<eeos> kling0n I do not understand why should that not be feasible.
<kling0n> eeos: you could try downloading the livecd and making an ext2fs partition for it
<eeos> kling0n and then?
<kling0n> eeos: and then go look for a bootloader that supports both
<kling0n> eeos: if you partition magic or similar you could do the partitioning easily
<kling0n> eeos: what is the machine running atm?
<eeos> kling0n I could eventually dowload the ISO, unpack it locally, reboot pointing to the istaller on hard disk.
<Kachingo> leagris: Did you get that?
<eeos> kling0n do not understand the question
<kling0n> eeos: yes... but you will need to  make an ext2fs partition for the unpacked image
<kling0n> eeos: is the machine currently running windows, linux or mac?
<eeos> kling0n ubuntu 606 amd64, but need to move to 610 386.
<kling0n> eeos: why not simply doing an upgrade?
<eeos> kling0n because I eed to change architecture to 386
<eeos> kling0n because this is the demo machine we use at the customers, and some stuff does not work on amd64 version
<kling0n> eeos: you could install the 386 kernel and then simply choose that from grub :)
<eeos> kling0n for example alsa based modems :(:(:(:(
<kling0n> eeos: :(
<eeos> kling0n explain, please.
<kling0n> eeos: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 (or whatever release is avaliable for dapper)
<kling0n> eeos: then choose that kernel from the bootloader in stead of the 64bit one
<eeos> kling0n yes, but all the remainig ackages I have at the moment are amd64!
<mneptok> kling0n: that will not work, as the modules are compiled for AMD64
<eeos> kling0n so I imagine they have been compiled for it.
<eeos> kling0n including all the modules.
<eeos> thanks mneptok
<kling0n> eeos: cross- compile a base system?
<mneptok> eeos: just get a 6.10 alternate CD and use it to upgrade
<kling0n> mneptok: he can't use cds apparently
<eeos> mneptok that is the point, cannot use the cd
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello all. Have a small problem, where I installed a touchscreen, and the install process of the driver inserted a bootscript at run level 2(default). Now for some vague reason, on boot, all my devices are screwed up. /dev is completely hosed
<mneptok> eeos: why is that?
<kling0n> eeos: if you're in a hw shop cant you borrow a drive?
<ddj> "hosed" ??? How?
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: Unsure.  But I am not able to find anything in the logs.
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: basically none of the devices exist
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: its as if mknod never ran. Even dev null is bad
<bigbro> eeos: You can set up a PXE boot server and boot from that and TFTP - but you should probably be aware that setting up such things requires more hardware and can be more difficult to debug.
<pinchartl> hi
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: so as soon as I log into X, I get a console with the whole /dev/null permission denied
<eeos> bigbro yes, I know
<ddj> CR4 ... and if you reboot?
<kling0n> bigbro: we've already been around that solution
<eeos> ok, I will try to use a different approach!
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: same deal
<mneptok> eeos: what's wrong with a CD install?
<eeos> thanks to everybody!
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: if I boot into runlevel 1, its fine
<ddj> all the files in /dev are virtual anyway
<kling0n> mneptok: he has no drive
<bigbro> eeos: THere are few other solutions. Ubuntu is designed to boot off a CD. If you can't use a CD, then you are probably looking at the wrong solution to your problem.
<eeos> mneptok that I can't do it now.
<kling0n> eeos: you're welcome
<Kachingo> leagris: Hmmm, it seems I can't reply to your private messages or anything, you don't reply to pings. Can you private message me a different way of contacting you?
<mneptok> eeos: there's no spare drive you could plug in?
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: the mknod seems to run fine if that script doesn't execute. So obviously the script is the issue. But the script is so ridiculously tiny, I don't know what's screwing it up
<kling0n> mneptok: ooh yeah good idea!
<eeos> mneptok no, or I would have done before :P
<kling0n> eeos: an extra drive and debootstrap could do it
<ddj> CR4 .... can you paste it here?
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: paste what?
<kling0n> eeos: or make a new partition on your drive and use debotstrap
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: hang on
<mneptok> eeos: then netbooting is your option
<kling0n> debootstrap
<eeos> kling0n I have a chroot environment! what about installing from the chroot enviroment????
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: ls -ld /dev/
<cr4ftyb0n35> drw-rw-r-- 17 root root 14940 2006-12-14 15:56 /dev/
<pinchartl> I somehow managed to break sshd, so I'll have to fix that first. it now refuses to listen on both :: (ipv6) and 0.0.0.0 (ipv4) together. I can get it to listen on one of those, but not on both. could anyone help me (ubuntu 6.10 server) ?
<eeos> kling0n that sounds a very interesting solution! can you point me to documetation?
<kling0n> eeos: that would only install it in the chroot env
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: the problem is that /dev doesn;t have the execution bit set
<eeos> kling0n I meant make a new partition on your drive and use debotstrap
<kling0n> eeos: but if you can free some space and make a new primary partition , you could use debootstrap to make an install on there
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: granted, but why is this script ruining it? If I don't insert the script on  bootup, everything works fine
<ddj> yeah, those permissions look odd
<kling0n> eeos: that would work
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: yes, but they are getting screwed up, I wonder why. they are getting screwed up on runtime.
<eeos> kling0n could ou point me to some documentatio, please?
<cr4ftyb0n35> * on boot time
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: sorry, my crystal ball is in the shop ;)
<kling0n> eeos: just remember to update your grub menu.lst
<kling0n> !debootstrap
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok. thanks :D
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ddj> OK, can you please paste the content of the boot script here?
<kling0n> han gon
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: sure thanks, hang on
<eeos> kling0n not very much, is it?
<mneptok> please do *not* paste the contents of scripts (or anything else) into the channel
<eeos> kling0n :P
<mneptok> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: #
<cr4ftyb0n35> # Avoid being interrupted by child or keyboard
<cr4ftyb0n35> #
<cr4ftyb0n35> trap "echo" SIGINT SIGSEGV SIGQUIT SIGTERM
<cr4ftyb0n35> set +e
<cr4ftyb0n35> case "$1" in
<cr4ftyb0n35>     start)
<cr4ftyb0n35>         /elo/loadelo
<cr4ftyb0n35>         /elo/eloser ttyS5
<ddj> yes, I meant pastebin
<kling0n> !chroot | eeos
<ubotu> eeos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mneptok> *sigh*
<cr4ftyb0n35>         ;;
<cr4ftyb0n35>     stop)
<cr4ftyb0n35>         ;;
<kling0n> eeos: there yo ugo :)
<cr4ftyb0n35>     *)
<cr4ftyb0n35>         echo "Usage: $0 {start}"
<cr4ftyb0n35>         exit 1
<cr4ftyb0n35> esac
<cr4ftyb0n35> Argh
<cr4ftyb0n35> Pastebin
<cr4ftyb0n35> yeah :D
<kling0n> eeos: lol look at the description :)
<ddj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eeos> kling0n thanks! :D
<kling0n> eeos: me da man :)
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36974/
<eeos> kling0n hey! that is th documet I used to set up the chroot on my computer!
<mneptok> kling0n: you're the man? cool. want to help debug some initramfs issues? :P
<kling0n> mneptok: :P
<Teejay__> Has anybody managed to run Ubuntu 6.10 on say a Pentium III 500mhz system with 128mb of ram?
<kling0n> mneptok: i'd rather not :)
<cr4ftyb0n35> Teejay: welcome to my world :D
<kling0n> eeos: look for the debootstrap part
<cr4ftyb0n35> Teejay: 6.06 works, 6.10 had major issues, not sure why. I gave up on it. I wasn't that keen
<mneptok> Teejay__: you'd want Xubuntu
<kling0n> eeos: then make a new partition, mount it and debootstrap into it with the --386 option
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: what's that other script do?
<frogzoo> cr4ftyb0n35: 128mb is pretty slim
<cr4ftyb0n35> frog: yeah
<eeos> yes then reboot from there and reinstal from there
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: what other script?
<kling0n> Teejay__: or fluxbox and env :)
<kling0n> and=as
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: the other scrupt called from the first one
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: /elo/loadelo
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: loadelo ?
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: and what is this script for again?
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: its loading a touchscreen driver
<mneptok> it loads the Electric Light Orchestra?
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: lol
<cr4ftyb0n35> menptok: ELO manufactures touch screens
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hang on let me pastebin the other script
<mneptok> the driver has no kernel module?
<ddj> CR4 .... what's that /elo/loadelo thing?
<cr4ftyb0n35> menptok: nope sir. Though there was this thing on their site where you could compile it into the kernel, but the damned thing didn't work at all
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36975/
<mneptok> that's increditarded
<cr4ftyb0n35> menptok :D
<mneptok> oh, i see
<Vernaldo> bye
<Zaggynl> I just had a scaring experience, my keyboard stopped working altogether, mouse did work, most menu's in my gnome desktop didn't work either
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: I can see that the stupid "test" line in the loadelo script is causing a possible problem
<Zaggynl> reboot fixed it though :/
<cr4ftyb0n35> But, I am unsure where
<cr4ftyb0n35> GRRRRR
<mneptok> add a hasbang to /bin/bash at the top of each elo script
<Vernaldo> Zaggynl: ubuntu does that
<mneptok> *hashbang
<Zaggynl> Vernaldo, it does?!
<Vernaldo> Zaggynl: it's to tell you that you shouldn't rely only on computers
<Zaggynl> D:
<cr4ftyb0n35> menptok: hmmm?
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: ELO is making some dumb assumptions about your shell. specify BASH.
<Zaggynl> There has at to be a logical explanation for that
<Vernaldo> Zaggynl: it's to tell you that you should also get out more, rely on *humans*
<dav_id> it might be a hardware error
<Vernaldo> that humanity thing, i tell you
<Vernaldo> dav_id: no, it's ubuntu
<cr4ftyb0n35> menptok: interesting, let me try
<dav_id> heh
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: thanks, let me try and give it a reboot
<Zaggynl> my windows sometimes frooze/rebooted out of itself too, first time in ubuntu T_T
<Zaggynl> computers just follow programming, so either the hardware is damaged, or I did something stupid
<mneptok> Zaggynl: or the progrmammers did.
<dav_id> or both
<Vernaldo> Zaggynl: OR the program is buggy
<Zaggynl> I was just browsing for crying out loud
<Zaggynl> Any logs I should check?
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: you think that's it...?
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: i think it's more than likely
<Vernaldo> BYE all
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: we just have to wait. Thanks for everything though. real help
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: Please insert $0.25 to continue.
<dav_id> has anyone read the official Debian book here? is it helpful when working with Ubuntu?
<dav_id> I flicked through 'Ubuntu hacks' but thought that it was a bit.. basic for my liking
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: I am afraid the quarter'll have to wait. it didn't work. Same issue.
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: bah. le suq.
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: oui monsieur, c'est la vie.
<mneptok> oui, c'est vrai.
<mneptok> tabernoche ...
<ddj> @CR4 .... that script ... c'est incredible
<ddj> incroyable
<ddj> pardon :)
<cr4ftyb0n35> menptok: something is weird...the mode in the script says 664. which is right...but something in that script is just really crazy
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: Unable to know what the hell is going wrong there, I SWEAR its that stupid script, its just blowing something out. the mknods and the mkfifos...its annoying.
<eeos> kling0n got a live cd!
<mneptok> cr4ftyb0n35: svp, pastebin the changed script?
<eeos> kling0n and working cd reaer!
<eeos> kling0n but the screen goes totally blank, even when I try vga=771
<eeos> kling0n after boot :(
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: hang on, trying something. the \\$1 doesn't make sense to me
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: so I am getting rid of the \\
<math> hello guys
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: think that might be it, hopefully...because that line just don't work in Bash...
<math> my fglrx drivers doesnt work on my laptop
<math> it says: cant open display
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: in which case the if condition would fail and it could just act weird
<kurisutofuaa> How do I force mount my CD-Rom/DvD-Rom drive?
<osfameron> noncon with media devices is a bit rude
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: lol, now the dev problem is gone, but the touchscreen no longer works :D
<Starcraftmazter> any1 here?
<Zaggynl> how do I check which version of ubuntu i run again
<math> Zaggynl, overloper :P
<ddj> @CR4 ... Can you try to change the script? Remove the lines where they delete stuff in /dev/* ....
<Zaggynl> math, :P
<math> uname -r ofzo?
<Zaggynl> that's the kernel version
<math> ooh
<cr4ftyb0n35> ddj: sure, but that's unlikely to help. Clearly the issue is elsewhere...but sure, let's give it one more shot.
<ndlovu> is there some way I can automatically set my routing so that I don't have to disconnect my wireless network (ifconfig eth1 down) in order to use my mobile phone as a modem?
<math> how to install firefox 2.0 ?
<math> apt-get install mozilla-firefox..?
<math> will it replace my older one?
<JoshHendo> math, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<math> 6.06.1 dapper drake?
<[1] DarkLegacy> How can I combine two internet connections into one?
<[1] DarkLegacy> As in, split packets between both
<[1] DarkLegacy> Network brige?
<[1] DarkLegacy> bridge*
<JoshHendo> math, get the upgrade script. just a sec, I will get you a link
<math> JoshHendo, thnx :)
<math> I'll wait
<JoshHendo> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox
<math> ok thnx
<math> JoshHendo, its not in synaptic?
<JoshHendo> it is in Synaptic for Edgy, as it comes with edgy
<math> ah :)
<DarkLegacy> :O
<Zaggynl> Where does firestart keeps its logfile? can't find it in /var/log
<math> how about autofill?
<cr4ftyb0n35> mneptok: that didn't work either
<JoshHendo> math, is that about firefox?
<JoshHendo> it should work the same as in 1.5
<math> no something else in terminal
<math> when u want to autofill a second word
<stefg> Hi, has anyone ever tried to move a vmware-installation of ubuntu to a non-virtual machine? Would it work? My idea is to set up a 'golden machine' in vmware, and then just shift the whole installation to a real machine, as often as i want (because i tend to break edgy very often, when i'm trying things ;-) )
<DarkLegacy> Download :: 12880 Kbps or 12.88 Mbps (1572 kB/s)
<math> its not on dapper
<JoshHendo> You may be thinking of 'fish'
<math> sudo apt-get install [TAB]  gives more options in Edgy, but not in Dapper
<JoshHendo> A terminal program
<JoshHendo> oh, ok
<we2by> hi
<JoshHendo> hello
<cr4ftyb0n35> I FOUND IT! The problem was \\. It should only be one slash, typo in the original sript
<we2by> my wireless dies from time to time and I have to reload the module to get it back working
<nata1> whats the best webdesign program for KDE?
<nata1> like dreamweaver.
<we2by> kedit
<JoshHendo> What drivers are you you using for your wireless card we2by?
<we2by> JoshHendo, it is rt2500
<JoshHendo> we2by, try bluefish or nvu, doesn't really matter if you use GTK in KDE imho
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows where firestarter keeps its logfiles? I can't find it in any documentation
<we2by> JoshHendo, nah, I prefer gedit
<math> dont use nvu if u want to do some php-programming
<bvanaerde> I'm also using gedit for the moment
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: somewhere in /var/log I'd guess
<we2by> yea, nvu sucks on php.
<Starcraftmazter> any1 here run dreamweaver on ubuntu?
<we2by> a php editor with auto completion would be nice
<bvanaerde> the only thing that comes close to dreamweaver, is Eclipse
<JoshHendo> I answered that as the question was a webdesign program like dreamweaver
<math> bluefish is realy cool
<math> I like it a lot
<JoshHendo> Starcraftmazter, there are tutorials that will allow you to run dreamweaver in wine
<we2by> math, does it have autocompletion?
<Starcraftmazter> can you recomend any?
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, I tried looking there, can't find firestarter or iptables
<math> JoshHendo, what's the big difference between firefox 1.5 and 2.0?
<Starcraftmazter> recommend*
<math> we2by I've to find out
<JoshHendo> math: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0/releasenotes/
<math> not installed it on this laptop
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: oh, as I recall, you need to enable logging in firestarter
<math> JoshHendo, :D thnx
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, okay I'll go looking in the gui
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: yep
<Zaggynl> can't find it D:
<Starcraftmazter> what are the best compilers for tarballs?
<JoshHendo> whoever it was who was having problems with their wireless card, check here: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTOS
<bvanaerde> dreamweaver in wine: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200305
<JoshHendo> starcraftmazter: do you mean to create a tar file?
<Starcraftmazter> nay
<JoshHendo> Just use archive manager
<Starcraftmazter> I'll be installing a lot of tarballs, for lamp, etc
<we2by> JoshHendo, thanks
<Starcraftmazter> so I'll need to compile a lot of things from source
<Starcraftmazter> i understand ubuntu doesn't come with any compilers?
<JoshHendo> you will need to unzip them, and then compile them using the make command
<Starcraftmazter> yeh, I know how it's done
<we2by> JoshHendo, maybe I foud out what was causing this problem. too many open connections
<Starcraftmazter> BUT, does ubuntu have the necessary compilers, out of the box
<we2by> I have over 300 connections open for BT
<JoshHendo> hehe
<JoshHendo> ok
<we2by> just lowered it to 200 and works nice
<we2by> hope it stays so :)
<|thunder> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<math> we2by installed bluefish again, no autofill in it
<math> but it has highlighting
<math> for syntax types
<we2by> math, so does gedit
<math> oh :o
<nothlit> !build-essential | Starcraftmazter
<ubotu> Starcraftmazter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<we2by> with auto-complete work goes faster
<math> well the bluefish editor is more advanced I gues
<nothlit> !lamp | Starcraftmazter
<ubotu> Starcraftmazter: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<math> we2by true
<math> we2by
<we2by> phpgedit is nice too
<math> where is it
<math> the auto fill
<math> in gedit
<we2by> it can collapse a large function
<math> :/
<we2by> math, gedit does n't have auto-complete
<math> ooh, I thought u said
<math> what about second auto-complet in dapper?
<Magilla> how do I give apache permission to write to a driectory in my homedirectory?
<math> in terminal
<halorgium> i've been booting to my usb flash stick, but when it tries to install the base system, it fails with 'Cannot locate codename for release" (Deboostrap error)
<we2by> math, bluefish can do auto completion
<math> sudo apt-get install [TAB] 
<we2by> try ctrl+space
<math> ooh
<Pippo> hello
<math> we2by, thats nice!
<math> :D
<Damiano[PL] > hellooo
<Pippo> math?
<math> yes
<we2by> lemme try it  :)
<math> yea
<Pippo> i have a problem
<Pippo> my ethernet card don't run
<Pippo> :(
<Damiano[PL] > is here anyone from POLAND????
<Pippo> i need help
<frogzoo> this is a hard one, so worth extra points - how do you get the networking in vmware-player (on edgy) to use a tap interface instead of bridging?
<kurisutofuaa> I am trying to set up a share between my mac and ubuntu how do I set up a shared folder?
<Pippo> sooo
<Damiano[PL] > sambaaa
<we2by> lol
<Pippo> i need help
<halorgium> kurisutofuaa: edit the /etc/smb.conf
<we2by> bluefish crashed
<math> no shit
<we2by> crashed when trying to save the file
<math> :/
<Pippo> who can help me?
<M3G4crux> hi
<math> u use windows? :P
<we2by> no lol
<M3G4crux> anyone has successfully installed splashy on boot time on Ubuntu Edgy?
<M3G4crux> I got it to work when I halt or reboot. but not on boot
<math> we2by, hehe :P
<Zaggynl> kurisutofuaa, just right click the folder and hit 'share folder'
<M3G4crux> is there anyone who knows what splashy is?
<JoshHendo> !splashy
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<frogzoo> !splashy | M3G4crux
<ubotu> M3G4crux: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<M3G4crux> ok I knew that I just wanted to call your attention heheh
<M3G4crux> however that is not splashy, that is usplash
<Pippo> who can help me?
<nothlit> frogzoo, you can edit the properties of the virtual machine and change the networking properties to nat
<M3G4crux> ok, lets try something different. Has anyone been able to install a java program from windows on a ubuntu box through wine?
<we2by> math, gphpedit is a nice editor too. it gives a reference when you type mysql_query :)
<math> cool thnx
<math> :)
<we2by> math, it got auto-complete too! nice
<math> nice!
<math> I'll install it now :D
<we2by> but only for buildin php functions
<math> not with html syntaxes?
<nata1> whats the easiest way to install java?
<we2by> don't think so
<nata1> is there an apt package available for that?
<we2by> it's still a nice editor
<we2by> :)
<nata1> eclipse needs java to run. :(
<we2by> I'm off to code :)
<tonyyarusso> !java | nata1
<ubotu> nata1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ika> hi
<math> ye :)
<ika> i m new comer
<tonyyarusso> Welcome ika
<ika> where is the update config file?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, how do i get the mac osx looking app bar at the bottom of my screen... im looking at gnome-look.org and i see lots of themes that show that tool bar but i cant figure out how to get it up
<apokryphos> ika: update config file?
<tonyyarusso> ika: What do you mean?
<apokryphos> ika: if you're looking to upgrade, you want to read the upgrade instructions.
<apokryphos> ika: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<ika> update resourse config file
<roovis> Wiseguy: I think you're talking about kiba dock
<tonyyarusso> Wiseguy: This might help - http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<nothlit> cairo dock /gnome dock is a lot more osx like
<math> we2by,
<math> how to auto complete?
<apokryphos> math: auto-complete what?
<math> in gphpedit
<frogzoo> math: hit tab?
<gnomefreak> math: the tab button might do it
<math> oh just like in the terminal
<math> doesnt work
<frogzoo> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nothlit> !edgy | ika
<ubotu> ika: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<math> try to speak dutch :P
<gnomefreak> math: not all apps use tab to autocomplete. not all apps can do autocomplete
<we2by> math, it gives a list of posible f unctions you are refering to
<we2by> ;)
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<we2by> math, mysql_
<we2by> try that
<math> k
<Wiseguy> this is an example: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=25816
<we2by> math, nice, I'm from nl too
<we2by> but chinese
<math> lol
<math> dat kan zomaar he ;)
<we2by> haha, yep :P
<ReTyPe> i installed kdm and now kdm is default login manager, but it doesn't work, how do i set it back to gdm ?
<math> were from?
<math> we2by,
<math> province
<we2by> math, I live in the hague
<we2by> z-holland
<math> oh ok :)
<gnomefreak> ReTyPe: sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm
<math> Dordrecht?
<we2by> den haag ;)
<math> ahh
<dv_> ReTyPe, update-alternatives
<gnomefreak> math: and we2by please join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue that
<dv_> just a sec, looking up the exact entry
<math> ye ye
<math> I'm already quite
<we2by> I'm off
<math> we2by,
<gnomefreak> ReTyPe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<math> oh ok
<math> lama
<ycedres> when I try to run a php script that connects to mysql (apahe2.0+php4+mysql5.1)  it works ok...but when I try to do the same with a much bigger database the server doesn't run the script but offer me to download the php file...does anybody know if this has to do with any kind of timeout variable in php.ino or apache2.conf?
<dv_> RedKrieg, sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<we2by> wanna get some frites :)
<dv_> oh, or dpkg-reconfigure
<math> oooh :o
<we2by> math, want some? :P
<math> jjajajaja
<Magilla> I added myself to the group www-data, but I STILL can't write to /var/www/ without using sudo. Why is this?
<math> from hague
<Mongrol> hey folks
<shiner421> Greetings
<we2by> bbl
<frogzoo> Magilla: ls -ld /var/www/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<math> cu :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Mongrol> can anyone tell me how to set the QT theme? I`m not using kubuntu, just have some QT apps
<shiner421> So I was goofing around with the file that contains all my boot info, and I somehow removed the entry for my windows partition
<shiner421> how do I get that back?
<gnomefreak> shiner421: did you make a backup?
<shiner421> Lesson learned here, dont mess with that stuff
<shiner421> ahh, no
<gnomefreak> shiner421: :(
<shiner421> yea I know
<gnomefreak> shiner421: file file?
<shiner421> part of the learning process
<gnomefreak> what file?
<shiner421> let me look it up
<Magilla> frogzoo: what does that show me?
<shiner421> menu.lst
<_raphael_> if I want to install debs for openoffice manually, do I have to remove the old openoffice packages?
<frogzoo> Magilla: what did it say?
<pvf> oi oi...does anyone know how to switch focus to a window on gnome without obscuring the first one...with the keyboard
<gnomefreak> shiner421: there might be a backup made for you look in /boot/grub/ for a menu.lst~ or something like that
<Magilla> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2006-12-14 20:05 /var/www/
<shiner421> yea there is one like that
<shiner421> so I jsut copy it over to the other one?
<gnomefreak> shiner421: open it see if the windows part is there  and replace the /boot/grub/menu.lst with that one
<gnomefreak> shiner421: or copy it over :)
<shiner421> well, that was easy
<shiner421> ok next question
<shiner421> I have a few entries in my list that I dont want
<gnomefreak> shiner421: always back up files before playing with them please
<shiner421> such as a kernel I installed that doesnt quite work
<gnomefreak> shiner421: what list?
<shiner421> the grub boot menu
<Magilla> I thought ubuntu runs apache as www-data though...
<shiner421> it has the 386 kernel which I got my video drivers to work with
<Wiseguy> is there a way to get the open apps to minimize to the top bar rather than the bottom one?
<shiner421> the 686 kernel doesnt work
<Magilla> does that mean apache is running as root?
<shiner421> it completely crashes my system
<gnomefreak> shiner421: open synaptic and search kernel than find ones you dont need or want and choose complete removal
<shiner421> thought so
<shiner421> hehe learning fast here
<gnomefreak> shiner421: that will delete them from /boot/grub/menu.lst also :)
<frogzoo> !permissions | Magilla
<ubotu> Magilla: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
* gnomefreak brb coffee
<shiner421> oh yea I think I installed beryl, but I dont know how to get it to work
<Lynoure> Wiseguy: how about manually switching the bars around? or moving the tasklist area from lower to upper one? I'm in kde, but I bet you can do either.
<Magilla> shiner421: I'm running Beryl. It's sweet as :D
<Infeliz> my xgl doesnt work, where are the logs?
<shiner421> found it, eager to check this out
<shiner421> brb as I p[lay with this a second
<Wiseguy> Lynoure, because im still using the bottom bar as an app launcher
<shiner421> ok I see the config program, but I dont see any 3d effects on my desktop of any kind
<Lynoure> Wiseguy: in kde those are different. Not in gnome?
<Magilla> frogzoo: how do I make it so that I can write to /var/www without using sudo?
<Lynoure> s/diffirent/separate
<daviey> Hi, has anybody here got LIRC working on edgy?
<refus3d> hey
<shiner421> ok I restarted my X server and still no 3d effects
<shiner421> I dont think beryl is running
<Magilla> did you see a splashscreen telling you that beryl is running?
<shiner421> no
<shiner421> I installed it through synaptic
<shiner421> and I found the configuration program
<shiner421> but its not running
<Magilla> which how-to did you use?
<_raphael_> how can I remove openoffice-writer without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<shiner421> ahhh
<shiner421> dunno
<shiner421> I just found it in synaptic
<Pippo> who can help me?
<gnomefreak> shiner421: for beryl try #ubuntu-xgl
<daviey> Pippo, no one
<shiner421> ok how about this, which how-to should I use?
<protocol1> how can I figure out what is my default cd-rom mount?
<Pippo> i have a problem with ethernet
<Magilla> shiner421: the one in the ubuntu wiki, not the one on the beryl site
<shiner421> ok, ill go check that out
<frogzoo> Pippo: ok
<daviey> Pippo, we need more info
<Pippo> ok
<_raphael_> is there a repo that has norwegian openoffice 2.1 packages?
<protocol1> is there an eject command I can use to test in console?
<Pippo> i have a ifconfig
<Pippo> than i have
<daviey> protocol1, 'eject'!
<Pippo> eth0
<Pippo> lo
<Pippo> wlan0
<Pippo> wmaster0
<Pippo> who is wmaster0?
<protocol1> daviey, im trying to eject my cdrom from console
<protocol1> have a command I can use?
<gnomefreak> protocol1: eject is the command iirc
<Pippo> daviey?
<daviey> protocol1, use eject
<protocol1> ok
<gnomefreak> !wireless | Pippo
<ubotu> Pippo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daviey> Pippo, sorry, don't know nothing about wireless
<protocol1> daviey, that ejects my secondary cd-rom drive
<protocol1> how can I do my primary one?
<daviey> protocol1, eject /media/cdrom0 (or whatever mount point it has)
<protocol1> daviey, that did it thanks
<daviey> protocol1, np
<usr_rob> I got update notification about linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic. If i install this, will i loose the Ati drivers that i bulid in my current kernel ? Does my current modules also load on the new kernel ?
<protocol1> Im installing quake 4 thats why I was asking   :)
<frogzoo> usr_rob: uname -r - as long as it report linux-image-2.6.17, you should be ok
<usr_rob> frogzoo: Okej, thx!! :)
<Magilla> ok, lets attack this from another angle. How do I give apache/php permission to write to ~/webpages?
<usr_rob> frogzoo: Okey, thx! (sorry forgot to write in english)
<kurisutofuaa> How would I go about converting a .cdr image to .iso image?
<kavit> ahoy there!! anyone else having SCSI CD device issues on Edgy?
<jacquesmerde> the nv driver always puts my display a half-inch to the right, any solutions other than switching to the proprietary driver (which works fine)?
<jrib> Magilla: why?
<kaptengu> is there away to have openoffice running in the background for quicker startup?
<tim167> i installed an update as suggested by update notifier, now all my sound devices stopped working! please help! its urgent! how can I downgrade again ?
<rajiv_nair> tim: which update xactly??
<tim167> not sure, i just followed some update wizard
<rajiv_nair> !sound | tim
<ubotu> tim: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<tim167> if I try to open Volume control, i get : "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured"
<Magilla> jrib: I got sick of having to sudo to create/edit/move/delete files and folders in /var/www so I put a symlink in there pointing to ~/webpages
<rajiv_nair> tim: check out the links ubotu gave u
<Magilla> it works fine until I ask php to work out where a folder is
<jrib> Magilla: best way is to create a group for web editing, add yourself to that group, and change /var/www to be owned by that group
<VSpike> I was thinking, since moving from Windows, I've often been less than impressed by the quality of application software available in Ubuntu (bought to mind as yet another app failed the first time I tried to use it).  One thing I love about Linux is the command line - the Bash shell and all the good stuff that goes with it (awk, sed, grep, etc.).  However, I could have all that stuff on Windows with Cygwin...
<Magilla> the then resolves the symlink and takes a dump because it can't write to ~
<rajiv_nair> Vspike: wats ur point??
<VSpike> My question is, what is your killer app on ubuntu/Linux?  Which app do you find really indispensible?
<Magilla> jrib: as long as that doesn't kill apaches ability to work in /var/www
<jrib> VSpike: vim, but this is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<VSpike> my reason for asking is for my own education about what's available, so that I can check out some that I haven't heard off
<jrib> Magilla: no, it should work fine
<Magilla> 'k, thanks
<VSpike> jrib: yeah, I did wonder. It's kind of a support question, and kind of not, but I'll take it over there
<tim167> rajiv_nair: I had a perfectly working hammerfal hdsp+multiface before upgrading, now it doesnt even load
<VSpike> jrib: I like vim too, although I don't really use it to its potential
<jrib> kaptengu: ooqstart-gnome package (I've never tried it)
<kurisutofuaa> How would I go about converting a .cdr image to .iso image?
<rajiv_nair> tim: ohh........srry dude......dnt no any further:( u tried the forums??
<frogzoo> VSpike: must haves = openoffice, taskjuggler, kismet, umm...htop,nmap,...?
<rajiv_nair> dnt knw*
<zak> VSpike: killer apps - konqueror [esp. it's/KDE's virtual filesystem] , beagle, k3b, amarok, rox filer [sorry, haven't used gnome much :)] 
<rajiv_nair> Vspike: i cant live without beryl :D
<VSpike> great stuff.. plenty I've not heard of or looked at. just what I wanted. Thanks!
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<rajiv_nair> :D
<kavit> pitti: are you around??
<VSpike> rajiv_nair: beryl looks fun but I haven't dared try and set it up yet :) given that I have enough trouble with basic stuff
<rajiv_nair> never hesitate my friend:D
<rajiv_nair> trust me..beryl's worth the risk:)
<kaptengu> thanks jrib
<rajiv_nair> and if any xgl-beryl luver here is in a mood to "flame".........take a luk at http://center-fold.blogspot.com/ and flame on:D:D
<frogzoo> VSpike: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<XCute4God> pls... anyone... ive tried to install BERYL and EMERALD themes in my Edgy 6.10, ATI X700 with 3D acceleration enabled, but the official guide didnt worked for me ;( ... anyone can help me?
<frogzoo> anyone know how to get vmware-player on edgy to use tap0 instead of bridged ethernet?
<pitti> kavit: yes
<rajiv_nair> Xcure: try #beryl
<rajiv_nair> Xvute4God*
<rajiv_nair> Xcute4god*
<rajiv_nair> damn typos
<Unity> hi i am new, how to solve after install 'apt-get install linux-686' on Dapper and reboot mouse & keyboard don't work, same problem straight after install with Edgy Eft
* rajiv_nair will be right back
<kavit> pitti: sweet, i am using Edgy... I have a laptop with a SATA DVD RAM drive and hal cannot detect... edgy is updated to the latest updates
<jacquesmerde> yo, on my previous distro i screwed around with mounting and symlinking a fat32 partition, and now all the permissions on different subdirectories are different. i assumed the permissions were on the previous linux partition, but now that partition is gone. how do i reset to normal permissions on the fat32 partition?
<Infeliz> how do i solve problem, xgl doesnt work
<kavit> pitti: launchpad.net says the bug has been resolved but /dev doesn't get device nodes
<genesis[OFT] > Can anyone help me with an issue with Dynamic DNS Updates with Bind and Windows XP clients?  I'd really appreciate it!
<kavit> pitti: lshal thinks its a generic scsi device
<patbam> hi, does anyone happen to know where python2.5 's libs are supposed to live in dapper? they seem to be in /usr/local/lib/python.2.5 but 2.4 was in /usr/lib/python2.4 (no /local/ )
<cdavis_> is vmware server working with edgy?  I had it working with dapper but when I upgraded vmware stopped working
<kavit> pitti: is this worth bothering you or is it a different issue and needs to be reported accordingly?
<jrib> patbam: /usr/local is stuff you installed without using the package manager
<iltomee> hi
<kurisutofuaa> How do I convert a .cdr image to .iso image?
<patbam> jrib: ah, oh yeah. i guess i installed 2.5 from a tarball, forgot. if 2.5 is in the repos now, would installing it from synaptic be extraordinarily bad, ray?
<cdavis_> If I install vmware through synaptic can I keep my vmware machines and not have to reinstall windows as a vmware guest?
<jrib> patbam: no, but your system will still prefer the one in /usr/local since /usr/local comes first in your PATH
<daviey> cdavis_, you should be able to, it's just a case of loading the vmx file
<frogzoo> cdavis_: of course
<iltomee> Hello, this is my first time around here... I have a problem... I CANNOT intall g++ very disturbing...
<cdavis_> ok
<patbam> jrib: that makes sense. thanks for your help
<iltomee> can someone help
<jrib> iltomee: how did you try to install it?
<daviey> iltomee, from packages?
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cdavis_> daviey, the vmx file is all I need?
<jrib> patbam: I would remove the /usr/local installation and use the repositories myself.  np
<frogzoo> cdavis_: no, you need the disk image as well
<daviey> well those around it aswell, but the vmx is the machine image
<iltomee> i tryed w/ apt-get and also w/ the package manager
<patbam> jrib: i'm looking to see if 2.5 has made it into the repo yet
<jrib> iltomee: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<daviey> iltomee, what error is getting returned?
<iltomee> i messed around w/ my sourcle.list before, so...
<jrib> patbam: I know it is in edgy, don't know about dapper
<patbam> jrib: doesn't seem to be there, guess not yet.
<frogzoo> anyone know how to get vmware's networking to use tap0 ?
<MaDrense> hi ppl ...
<patbam> jrib: the name "edgy" makes me nervous :D
<daviey> frogzoo, part of installation
<jrib> patbam: heh
<frogzoo> patbam: it's better than dapper, imo
<iltomee> jrib, just a sec
<fenrig> how do  I mount a hard disk when running the ubuntu live cd?
<MaDrense> got a question that I know has been asked a lot ... but i really havent found a clear answer
<fenrig> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<patbam> is upgrading difficult?
<frogzoo> daviey: you have this working?
<MaDrense> got an intel core 2 duo ..
<jrib> iltomee: pastebinning /etc/apt/sources.list too would probably help
<MaDrense> should i go 32 bits or 64 bits ?
<jrib> !upgrade | patbam
<ubotu> patbam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<frogzoo> daviey: you're using tap0, and NOT bridging?
<patbam> thanks
<MaDrense> anyone ?
<daviey> fenrig, in console mount /dev/hd1a /mnt/folder  (hda1 = the hd and folder needs to exsist) so mkdir /mnt/folder (example
<iltomee> jrib, here u go:
<iltomee> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<iltomee>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<iltomee>                             libc-dev
<iltomee>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<iltomee> E: Broken packages
<jrib> !pastebin | iltomee
<ubotu> iltomee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daviey> frogzoo, naa, didn't get it working :(
<fenrig> thx il try
<jacquesmerde> yo, on my previous distro i screwed around with mounting and symlinking a fat32 partition, and now all the permissions on different subdirectories are different. i assumed the permissions were on the previous linux partition, but now that partition is gone. how do i reset to normal permissions on the fat32 partition?
<frogzoo> daviey: tap0 worked on dapper, but the install scripts don't seem to set it up on edgy
<cdavis_> synaptic tells me it can't that an update for mplayer is available, but it wont let me select it?
<daviey> frogzoo, no idea then, sorry
<fenrig> hello
<jrib> iltomee: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for your /etc/apt/sources.list
<iltomee> jrib: what is pastebin?
<fenrig> uhm what is the
<fenrig> root password for the live cd?
<bigbro> jacquesmerde: FAT32 doesn't have permissions - the filesystem doesn't support them. What are you trying to do exactly?
<frogzoo> daviey: well it hasn't beaten me yet
<MaDrense> has anyone been using a 64 bit version with the intel core 2 duo ?
<apokryphos> fenrig: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<iltomee> jrib ok
<daviey> fenrig, use 'sudo su' to get root access
<apokryphos> daviey: please do not advise that
<apokryphos> daviey: recommend sudo -i instead
<daviey> apokryphos, whats the diffeence
<apokryphos> (if you want someone to get a jailed root session)
<iltomee> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36986/
<apokryphos> daviey: one uses su to get root access, the other plainly uses sudo. Furthermore, sudo -i sets up the envrionment more appropriately (see man sudo)
<jrib> iltomee: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lambert> hi max
<iltomee> dapper
<daviey> apokryphos, for a live cd - surely they are interchangable
<patbam> gksu has to be run with sudo, right?
<jacquesmerde> bigbro: this is what i thought! hence my confusion! please help
<iltomee> jrib 6.06
<daviey> patbam, use gksudo
<buzzy-> hello,  i have a problem on my hard disk> i have resized some partitions and now windows does not start anymore...if i start linux (ubuntu) it makes the filesystem check...but fails and asks me to do it manually O_O..what can i do_
<buzzy-> ?
<jrib> iltomee: apt-cache policy build-essential libc6-dev libc-dev g++        on pastebin please
<apokryphos> daviey: no, not the same environment variables are set. And like I said, even if it's interchangable: one uses su to get root access, the other uses sudo. sudo is the recommended model on Ubuntu. It provides problems if we tell users to use sudo, not su, and then we have that recommended for a jailed session
<patbam> daviey: [[[ $ gksudo "update-manager -c "  ] ] ]  ?
<apokryphos> daviey: sudo handles jailed root sessions just fine, and that's with sudo -i.
<MartySk_tch> buzzy - how did you resize the partition?
<buzzy-> gparted
<jrib> patbam: no, you can just use gksu, no sudo
<buzzy-> MartySk_tch, but i did not touch windows one
<apokryphos> patbam: right
<buzzy-> i resized data poartitions
<daviey> patbam, shoudl work.  you want to update TO edgy?
<patbam> jrib: head a splodes somewhat.
<jacquesmerde> bigbro: i JUST installed ubuntu. /media/shared is where i mounted my fat32 partition. all its subdirectories have standard permissions: drwxrwx--- , but the one i fiddled with on my old distro has permissions dr-xr-x---. how did THAT come about?
<patbam> er, that was supposed to be for everyone heh
<patbam> daviey: well, i'm thinking about it :)
<apokryphos> patbam: all of this is covered in the FAQ.
<iltomee> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36987/
<nata1> is there a apt package available for Mozilla Thunderbird?
<MartySk_tch> buzzy How hard would it be to reset the partion back to the original size
<apokryphos> nata1: yes
<daviey> nata1, yes
<nata1> whats it called?
<bigbro> jacquesmerde: It will inherit the permissions you mount it with.
<apokryphos> !package | nata1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !packages | nata1
<nata1> cuz apt-get install thunderbird didnt work
<ubotu> nata1: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<buzzy-> MartySk_tch, ..?
<apokryphos> nata1: use Synaptic.
<nata1> apokryphos: whats that?
<nata1> and where?
<apokryphos> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<iltomee> jrib, this does not look good, does it?
<daviey> MartySk_tch, thats probably not the problem.  I expect you have lost the MBR.  google should help.  failing that.  Installing ubuntu back ontop of the old ubuntu partition
<apokryphos> nata1: in the menus
<gbrent> I am tryying to add wwww-data in the sudoers file but do not want to mess it up and the man file is confusing. I jyst want www-data to be able to run the shudown command
<gbrent> anyone help?
<javaJake> At Automatix website - "If someone on #Ubuntu told you that Automatix caused a certain problem don't believe him/her. Its a known fact that the #Ubuntu channel spreads misinformation about Automatix."
<biotrox> hi
<apokryphos> javaJake: whatever
<jrib> iltomee: have you used any other repositories or installed from deb packages ever?
<biotrox> how am i able to make my webcam works..?
<MartySk_tch> daviey is there an format option to restore the mbr?
<javaJake> I think the bot's !automatix entry needs to be removed, then, if it's false.
<apokryphos> javaJake: considering it isn't........
<javaJake> apokryphos, Yea, how?
<shiner421> oh good god HELP!!
<jacquesmerde> bigbro: i'm just mounting the partition wholesale. WHERE is the information coming from to give different SUBdirectories in that partition different permissions?
<jrib> automatix talk somewhere else please
<apokryphos> javaJake: we've seen countless of broken systems from bad apt sources added, from bad package versions installed, etc
<shiner421> ive pretty much trashed my system just now to the point of complete reinstall
<iltomee> jrib: yeah, probably i did, i installed ubuntu 4 the 1. time a couple of month ago, and i was just messing around :(
<shiner421> and im getting REAL sick of having to do this over and over
<iltomee> jrib: i know i modified my source.list file a number of times
<fenrig> I cant get it mount
<apokryphos> javaJake: also the author of automatix has been VERY disenclined to take any pieces of advice from many of us and other ubuntu members.
<tim167> after installing an upgrade ALL sounddevices dissapeared! is there a way to see what I upgraded last and/or downgrade ?
<fenrig> i want to mount /dev/sda2
<jrib> iltomee: ok, lets see if we can get to the root of the problem, join me in #ubuntu-classroom and we'll try a few commands
<javaJake> apokryphos, ok
<javaJake> Just checking to be sure. :P
<shiner421> I have lost almost al lof my kernels
<javaJake> shiner421, welcome to linux. ;)
<daviey> MartySk_tch, don't know - but there are tools.  i aint used them though
<javaJake> shiner421, no, linux isn't supposed to be like that, actually
<shiner421> and it took me aq bunch of goofing around to even get x server to start
<javaJake> shiner421, how did your computer get to this state?
<fenrig> i cant get /dev/sda2 mounted
<fenrig> and i need to
<tim167> yesterday update notifier suggested to run an update, after that ALL sounddevices dissapeared, how can I fix this ?
<fenrig> im in the live cd
<shiner421> well, I want to use linux, but the fact is that it being this difficult to do the simplist things is why it will NEVER make it mainstream
<shiner421> I was trying to get beryl to work
<shiner421> I actually got it up to the splash screen
<shiner421> then EVERYTHING froze
<daviey> fenrig, are you sudo'ing it first ie sudo mount ....
<fenrig> i've used su
<shiner421> and now I cannot boot to the regular kernel
<shiner421> the other 2 kernels I had installed disappeared
<fenrig> and i have enabled the root
<shiner421> and my nvidia driver no longer works
<javaJake> shiner421, ew... sounds like your hard drive did something.
<fallingdutch> is anyone here using svn on Ubunut6.10 amd64?
<jacquesmerde> there must be some read-only bit for directories in fat32 like there is for files, yeah? anyone know how to change that?
<shiner421> no, not the hard drive
<shiner421> id bet an entire alienware computer on it
<javaJake> shiner421, heheh
<tim167> An update yesterday deleted all sounddevice configurations, can I downgrade or see what's been updated ? I dont know exactly what was installed or upgraded
<javaJake> shiner421, ok, btw, you were using fglrx drivers right?
<shiner421> huh?
<shiner421> never heard of those
<javaJake> shiner421, ok
<fenrig> im in the terminal and im logged in as root
<shiner421> u mean glx dreivers?
<javaJake> shiner421, what does X use for 3D acell?
<shiner421> nothing anymore :(
<fenrig> but when i try to mount use
<javaJake> shiner421, heh, no before
<shiner421> ahh nvidia glx
<javaJake> shiner421, ok... hmmm...
<bimberi> tim167: /var/log/dpkg.log will have info on what was done
<fenrig> it says permission denied
<shiner421> and I never did quite figure out how I got it to work, and now I have to spend another 2 hours trying to redo it
<shiner421> not to mention I am booted in safe mode at the moment
<javaJake> shiner421, yea, I'd bet a million when you turned off your computer, the hard drive wrote over a bunch of stuff.
<fenrig> nvidia xgl sucks
<shiner421> nvidia glx is the only thing u can use when you have an nvidia card
<fallingdutch> anyone here using svn and has installed ubuntu6.10?
<ToHellWithGA> what command can i run to change the settings for xorg to allow new refresh rates and resolutions?
<javaJake> shiner421, I mean, I installed Beryl (as has thousands others) and we've never hit that problem.
<fenrig> now i need to reconfigure /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<shiner421> I still dont know how to properly install stuff
<shiner421> and on top of that
<fenrig> but i cant get on my hard drive to fix it
<shiner421> bah to heck with it
<jrib> !xconfig | ToHellWithGA
<ubotu> ToHellWithGA: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<javaJake> shiner421, However, you turned off your computer (probably not the correct way - power button)
<shiner421> I had no choice
<javaJake> shiner421, heh, sorry, I really truly think when you turned off your computer incorrectly the hard drive did something.
<shiner421> the logout button wouldnt work
<daviey> How can i make my desktop appear a 16:9 output?
<shiner421> NOTHING was responding after rebooting after installing beryl
<prOMiNd> weeee
<ToHellWithGA> thanks jrib
<prOMiNd> hi all :D
* prOMiNd  Akon - I Wanna Love You (Feat. Snoop Dogg) 
* prOMiNd  Akon - I Wanna Love You (Feat. Snoop Dogg) 
<javaJake> shiner421, there are methods to shutting down (the Raising Skinny Elephants Is Boring method)
<shiner421> no menus, buttons, links, programs, etc.
<shiner421> right but after I installed beryl, nothing worked
<shiner421> I had no choice
<fenrig> can sombody help?
<shiner421> and now I dont know how to get ubuntu to even boot properly
<javaJake> shiner421, yea, there's really nothing any of us can do here except tell you to back up your stuff and reinstall
<shiner421> the kernels I installed are actually still there, but they dont show up in the menu.lst file
<fenrig> how do i mount a harddrive on
<fenrig> a live cd
<shiner421> ok then my question is this:
<shiner421> I am using 6.10 edgy
<javaJake> Ye
<apokryphos> prOMiNd: please turn that off.
<javaJake> Yea*
<biotrox> fenrig | just mount as usual
<fenrig> it says
<fenrig> permission denied even in root
<daviey> fenrig, i told you.  mount /dev/xxx /mnt/xxx
<fenrig> okey
<echosystm> hmm, guys, ubuntu sees my hard drives on my raid controllers, but not as an array
<shiner421> and once I reinstall, I want to setup multimedia (be able to stream video from firefox), get my video card drivers properly installed, and get the proper kernel that I should be running installed
<echosystm> if i set them up as single disk arrays, could i use software raid?
<shiner421> never did get gstreamer to work
<shiner421> it always says something about mms not working
<Unity> hi i am new, how to solve after 'apt-get install linux-686' on Dapper and reboot mouse & keyboard don't work, same problem straight after install of Edgy Eft
<fenrig> bash: /dev/sda2: Permission denied
<echosystm> or would performance suck due to the controller not having drivers etc. ?
<shiner421> the linux-686 package is faulty
<shiner421> it dont work
<javaJake> shiner421, you want the generic kernel
<fenrig> it doesnt wants to mount
<daviey> fenrig, /dev/sda2 does exist?
<fenrig> yeah
<shiner421> isnt the generic kernel the one that has the fewest features and doesnt support the features of my processor?
<fenrig> gparted says so
<shiner421> I have a P4
<Unity> shiner421:  is this true?
<biotrox> fenrig | r u sure ? that sda2 really exist
<shiner421> well, it dont work for me
<javaJake> shiner421, I have a P3, and I still use the generic kernel
<fenrig> yeah
<fenrig> wait
<daviey> fenrig, and your certain that the device IS sda2 and your are doing it as root?
<shiner421> I tried and when I booted into the 686 kernel it didnt even get far enough to start an x server
<javaJake> shiner421, besides the improvements over each are minor. :P
<Unity> k thx
<javaJake> shiner421, oh, really?
<shiner421> exactly my point jake
<javaJake> shiner421, before beryl?
<shiner421> I want to use all the features of my processor
<shiner421> yea
<shiner421> before beryl
<javaJake> shiner421, ewww... ok....
<javaJake> shiner421, holy smokes
<daviey> fenrig, do fdisk -l to see what is attached
<shiner421> oh good god get this
<roovis> I like Beryl :)
<shiner421> now my synaptic package manager is GONE
<javaJake> shiner421, rofl
<shiner421> GRR I want to check out beryl!
<gbrent> ccan someone help me write my sudoers file with visudo?
<shiner421> but ubuntu is so buggy ill never get there
<kurisutofuaa> How do I convert a .cdr image to .iso image?
<javaJake> shiner421, "sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl*"
<shiner421> as much as I hate windows, there is a reason it is so popular
<roovis> shiner421: anticompetitive business practices?
<gbrent> What do I do to test the Sudoers file before saving it?
<daviey> shiner421, because it is supplied with most new machines?
<Volstrup> does anybody know of a good graphical 'frontend' for managing which services to start at which runlevels with Ubuntu/Gnome?
<roovis> daviey: right on :)
<javaJake> shiner421, Windows has its uses, for sure. Linux is not for everyone. Windows is for the average user, while Linux is for the rest of us. :)
<javaJake> shiner421, NOT to say that average users can't make the jump, but unless they either really want to or need to, they'll never stick with Linux.
<johns^> javaJake: not true. Linux is for the people who want to get a job done
<javaJake> In my Experience
<shiner421> there is no reason linux has to be so difficult to use
<daviey> javaJake, Correct!  numnuts should use it as 'users' so they can't break it!
<echosystm> anyone?
<apokryphos> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Unity> i want to get gfx card installed lol
<echosystm> running drives ona raid controller without drivers?
<javaJake> apokryphos, oh fine
<johns^> :) ask yourself this: how much work would it take to install beryl like functionality on XP
<javaJake> :P
<shiner421> what is the PROPER way to install a new kernel?
<l3mr> hi, i upgraded from dapper to eft and noticed that there are no more 686-smp kernel images, only -generic. how can i get an image the does support smp?
<javaJake> shiner421, apt-get install, or Synaptic.
<roovis> a support channel?
* roovis gets out his GO UBUNTU foam finger...
<shiner421> ive done 3d desktops n windows and its a LOT easier than ubuntu
<pao> HI I have installed ubuntu on a powerpc but I have no ideo wheter I have a CD player or a CDRW how can I easily know ?
<Volstrup> l3mr: all kernels now support smp
<javaJake> l3mr, the generic kernel works for everything now
<gbrent> Looks like this became an argument channel over linux Windows
<Ekinoks> for a "AMD X2", what Ubuntu i need ? "Ubuntu PC" or "Ubuntu 64-bit PC" ?
<javaJake> lol..
<gbrent> Please argue in #windows
<johns^> shiner421: on Fedora Core 6 xgl/3d stuff is a click away
<Unity> any alternative to 'apt-get install linux-686' ?
<shiner421> how can I have lost synaptic from my system menu?
<bimberi> !generic | l3mr
<ubotu> l3mr: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<l3mr> Volstrup: hmm, trying to boot generic doesn't work, it stops when "trying to get acpiid" right at the beginning ..
<johns^> I guess on Ubuntu 7.0x it wil be no differend
<shiner421> thats one distro I havent tried yet, and I am thinking about going that way
<gbrent> can someone help me write my sudoers file with visudo?
<Volstrup> l3mr: what cpu do you have?
<cpk1> installing from debian debs shouldnt cause any problems right?
<l3mr> pentium D 3.2
<apokryphos> cpk1: of course it can
<gbrent> cpk1: no
<javaJake> johns^, 3D stuff on 7.0x will be different, actually, if what I've heard is true.
<bimberi> cpk1: it can. what's the package?
<johns^> I've got Dapper, Edgy en Core 6 running at the moment. Ubuntu is easyer to setup
<shiner421> im gonna try to reboot into the regular linux-generic kernel, but chances are it wont be able to start an x server
<cpk1> libxine
<l3mr> it cannot find the uuid that ubuntu wants, and falls  back into busybox
<gbrent> I have not had any issues
<cpk1> there isnt a dapper backport for it
<johns^> javaJake: link?
<javaJake> shiner421, hold on a sec...
<javaJake> johns^, yea, two moments
<screechingcat> how do i add a userscript to the greasemonkey in epiphany ?
<apokryphos> cpk1: mp3 codecs for xine?
<shiner421> I think that synaptic is gone cause I am in safe mode
<cpk1> no, the xine library
<cpk1> i want to to play flacs in amarok
<cpk1> 1.1.1 doesnt work
<biotrox> i already detect my genius webcam
<cpk1> need 1.1.2 or greater
<apokryphos> cpk1: edgy has 1.1.2
<biotrox> but i don't know how to use this device :P pls help
<cpk1> yes, but I am running dapper and stubborn =P
<javaJake> johns^, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/composite-by-default https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/accelerated-x
<apokryphos> cpk1: I'm not sure why it's not working, it really should.
<javaJake> johns^, I can't find the other one... there was one other one...
<johns^> javaJake: thanks!
<apokryphos> cpk1: your safest bet is recompiling the ubuntu debian src from the edgy package
<javaJake> shiner421, Check to see what processes are running.
<javaJake> shiner421, any ssh processes? How about apt-gets?
<shiner421> I do believe I jsut removed EVERY instance of my nvidia driver
<tim167> please help! alsa is not working after i installed an update how can I fix this
<shiner421> ahh
<shiner421> forgot how to check processes
<daviey> shiner421, top
<shiner421> yea ghehe I no longer have any video drivers installed
<cpk1> apokryphos: just using apt-build you mean? and hoping it doesnt end up wanting to rebuild tons of other stuff
<l3mr> booting the 386 kernel works, booting generic throws me into busybox, saying ALERT: /dev/disk/by-UUID/somelongnumbers doesn't exist
<javaJake> shiner421, Well, there's the GUI way (System -> Administration -> System Monitor) or terminal way (ps -A)
<javaJake> shiner421, another terminal way, (top) but that won't give you everything
<shiner421> got around 12-15 processes running
<_raphael_> why do I have to remove ubuntu-desktop in order to remove openoffice? I want to install debs from openoffice.org
<shiner421> oh
<javaJake> shiner421, you on livecd?
<apokryphos> cpk1: with apt-get -b, yes, and hoping -- yup.
<shiner421> no
<javaJake> shiner421, k
<shiner421> I am in the generic kernel resuemode
<shiner421> *rescue mode
<apokryphos> _raphael_: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<javaJake> shiner421, yep
<shiner421> sh is running
<shiner421> what I think I need to do now is reinstall my kernel and my nvidia drivers
<javaJake> shiner421, kill it. (muhahahaha)
<daviey> _raphael_, because ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package linking all required packages together.  If you remove one package the the virtual package isn't complete.  if it forces removal of ubuntu-desktop you will not loose gnome
<shiner421> ok killed sh
<javaJake> shiner421, I'm wondering if either an apt-get program is removing stuff, or someone got in and is making a mess, because to have programs disappearing like that is uncanny.
<shiner421> I think its me
<shiner421> I think its cause I am in rescue mode
<shiner421> I am going to reboot
<cpk1> apokryphos: so if in the event that fails is it relatively safe installing from a debian deb?
<shiner421> if it dont work, I am going to bed and ill work on it after work tonight
<edgy> Hi, how can I tell whether the OS installed is plain ubuntu or ubuntu server?
<XCute4God> pls... anyone... ive tried to install BERYL and EMERALD themes in my Edgy 6.10, ATI X700 with 3D acceleration enabled, but the official guide didnt worked for me ;( ... anyone can help me?
<_raphael_> daviey: so it is safe to remove, but I should reinstall it when I upgrade to feisty?
<shiner421> for the love of god Xcute DONT! Lol
<shiner421> J/K
<apokryphos> cpk1: no, it's not ever really safe installing from a debian deb. Things are done differently there.
<apokryphos> edgy: dpkg -l|grep desktop
<apokryphos> !beryl | XCute4God
<ubotu> XCute4God: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<l3mr> what can i do to prevent grub in edgy to replace the root=/dev/sda1 with some weird UUID stuff when updating grub?
<apokryphos> _raphael_: right
<shiner421> thats what I dont get is when I install a kernel, it installs fine, but never updates the menu.lst file
<shiner421> so you cant boot into it
<javaJake> XCute4God, Compiz is supposedly smoother, faster, and more stable... look into that too.
<edgy> apokryphos: but may be the person who installed it removed the -desktop package
<apokryphos> edgy: well dpkg -l|grep gnome
<apokryphos> or gtk
<edgy> apokryphos: ok thanks
<XCute4God> [javaJake] : hmmm
<XCute4God> javaJake thanks
<shiner421> WOOT! I did it!
<shiner421> and I have no idea how LOL
<shiner421> ok so I now have a running system again
<daviey> wooohoo
<astroman> is anyone knows where i can find awk version of unix command ??? like fold, head, tail, diff thx
<shiner421> synaptic is back
<shiner421> so how do I install my nvidia drivers?
<shiner421> ill do this one step at a time
<javaJake> shiner421, try the forums
<shiner421> the forums did nothing but to confuse me further
<shiner421> there were like 8 ways to install the drivers
<kaur> my laptop's idle cpu temp is about 50 C and I don't know what is causing it
<kaur> please help
<javaJake> Holy SMOKES! Feisty's an Upgrade Maniac! I installed 9 updates and 10 minutes later 9 more are available... :P
<kaur> sometimes it is 43 C and doesn't go higher
<protocol1> is there a way to find out which graphics driver im using from console?
<jrib> astroman: what do you mean?
<HymnToLife> protocol1,    cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<javaJake> kaur, my temp is lucky to get to that point. :P
<anwar> can anybody tell me the name of the package that is on the desktop CD that appears in system > administration as "Disks"?
<HymnToLife> the last line it will return will most certainly be your graphics driver
<anwar> need to install it via apt/synaptic
<astroman> jrib : i need to find the bash command diff, fold, tail, head program with awk ???
<javaJake> Here's the deal: I've got this here laptop running on a P3 processor. Now, this processor is supposed to be able to scale between two frequencies: 7xx MHz and 997MHz, but it is sticking at 997MHz in Feisty. How in the world to I get the thing unstuck? :)
<kaur> javaJake: do u have any idea how to cool it?
<johns^> HymnToLife: must by Driver
<Rage__> javaJake: I used powernowd on my debian laptop...
<johns^> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf is shorter
<FreeNet> hi may i know how to install a *.bin file for example this game "PlaneShift_CBV0.3.017.bin"
<jrib> astroman: ok, I'm not familiar enough with awk to understand the question, maybe someone else can help
<FreeNet> it says it's for ubuntu
<HymnToLife> grep is case insensitive I think
<HymnToLife> but I might be wrong
<astroman> thx anyway
<johns^> FreeNet: sh *.sh
<javaJake> kaur, mmm, no, the laptop should automatically decide when it is too hot and turn on a fan or something
<javaJake> Rage__, powernowd... ok...
<anwar> can anyone answer my question?
<kaur> javaJake: it turns on the fan when it reaches 50, but it should not reach that high at all when idle
<javaJake> johns^, lol
<daviey> FreeNet, easyiest way is to burn it to cd
<daviey> (i epect
<daviey> FreeNet, BIN is normally a CD image
<shiner421> ok, got my drivers installed
<FreeNet> any way else without having to install to CD?
<javaJake> kaur, ok, don't know what to say...
<shiner421> now where did you say to go to PROPERLY install beryl?
<javaJake> shiner421, wiki.beryl-project.com
<javaJake> shiner421, and follow the AiGLX instructions.
<shiner421> k thanks :)
<kaur> javaJake: I've looked around in the forum and it seems that this is a common bug
<javaJake> kaur, oh, ok...
<javaJake> kaur, perhaps the problem is the same as mine - processor running at full speed even when idle. :P
<anwar> hello??
<shiner421> hmm wiki.beryl-project.com is no good
<apokryphos> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<kaur> javaJake: i had that problem and i solved it
<javaJake> shiner421, WHAT!?
<javaJake> kaur, oh, how?
<FreeNet> is there any DVD drive emulator that i can use for the *bin?
<kaur> javaJake: u aren't using the generic kernel by any chance?
<javaJake> FreeNet, probably. Google it. :)
<shiner421> yea it goes to some non related page
<javaJake> kaur, yea
<javaJake> shiner421, hmm, let me get you a direct link
<kaur> javaJake: there seems to be a bug in it
<halorgium> i have a "server" install of ubuntu
<halorgium> if i want to get a "desktop" install
<kaur> javaJake: use 686 kernel
<halorgium> what do i need to do?
<FreeNet> javaJake>	If telling people is the only thing you know.. then i'll say i can do a better job...
<kaur> the goog old one
<javaJake> kaur, mm, no, works in edgy, just not in feisty.
<FreeNet> google.
<johns^> FreeNet: mount -o loop <binfile> /mnt/
<Samuli^> halorgium, sudo apt-get install (k)(x)ubuntu-desktop
<kaur> javaJake: mine doesn't work in edgy
<javaJake> FreeNet, I'm saying that because I know I've seen something for that for Windows in Google, so there's probably a Linux one.
<halorgium> Samuli^: good, i'm doing that :)
<johns^> FreeNet: but .bin files aren't often cd images.
<kaur> javaJake: i think it's the Dual Core stuff that confuses it
<johns^> unless it's windows :)
<javaJake> kaur, uh, yea, I've got a P3, so no dual stuff happening here.
<javaJake> shiner421, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<shiner421> jake, right from the start the aiglx instructions dont work for me
<shiner421> I cannot get a key
<FreeNet> no john... no luck
<shiner421> it says no valid openpgp data found
<shiner421> its got some crazy symbols in the instructions
<javaJake> shiner421, ok, well, you don't need the key. That's just to check to be sure hackers aren't trying to get into your system. Which is one in a million.
<johns^> FreeNet: what did you try. The mount command or sh
<kaur> is there a channel for laptop issues?
<shiner421> I take it I dont want experimental packages?
<FreeNet> mount
<daviey> FreeNet, is the bin execuatble?  Try chmod +x xxx.bin      Then ./xxx.bin
<FreeNet> sh not working too
<johns^> output?
<FreeNet> can alien work?
<daviey> FreeNet, where did you get the bin file?
<johns^> FreeNet: it's not a cd image, just looked at the website
<FreeNet> download from planshift's site
<johns^> it's a binary
<FreeNet> it
<FreeNet> it's for debian distro
<johns^> it doesn't end on .sh huh? so the command should be sh *bin :)
<javaJake> OK, that's wierd. My CPU just suddenly decided it was scaled and everything works now. :P
<prOMiNd> any know website for send free sms- in all country ?!
<prOMiNd> Oo :)
* prOMiNd  Nickelback - Far Away 
<FreeNet> not working for sh *bin
<ArCHoNKoG> is there any way you can restore /var/lib/dpkg
<klm-> are firefox 1.X:s configurations (bookmark toolbar folder and mouse gestures) transportable to Firefox 2:s config folders?
<daviey> prOMiNd, you'll struggle to get a reliable SMS site that doesn't attach adverts for free
<prOMiNd> huh ?
* prOMiNd  Lasgo - Cry 
<kaur> what would be the best way to figure out why ny laptop's cpu temp is too high? Cpu usage seems to be normal
<FreeNet> nvm guys... i think i'll have to sort out some other time... i can't find a good newsgroup client for reading my school newsgroup either.
<FreeNet> i have to use my slower Windows System to do it now.
<johns^> FreeNet: Knode
<johns^> or slrn
<johns^> :)
<johns^> gui or cli
<daviey> Anybody know how to easily set my desktop to be widescreen?
<silentace> question about ubuntu... running it now almost fresh install... can ubuntu read fat32 and ntfs hard drives? what i want to be able to do is access my mp3's on my windows partition
<compengi> how to check what's my kernel through the terminal?
<shiner422> it did it again :(
<daviey> silentace, yes
<rapid> compengi: uname -a
<cpk1> silentace: of course it can
<shiner422> completely froze my system
<shiner422> however
<shiner422> when I rebooted
<silentace> how do i mount my windows drives?
<cpk1> silentace: its writing to it that can get tricky =)
<shiner422> everything works fine now
<rapid> silentace: man mount
<shiner422> so thanks a TON jake :)
<shiner422> your the man!
<shiner422> I dont know why it froze
<cpk1> silentace: sudo mount /dev/nodeofyourpartition /media/somefolderyoumade
<biotrox> hello hello
<shiner422> ubuntu automatically installed mounted and configured my windows partition
<rapid> shiner422 thats nice
<biotrox> can anybody help me with my webcam...?
<rapid> biotrox possibly
<shiner422> I got lucky
<daviey> shiner422, only if attached at initital install
<silentace> yeah when i did the install it had them on there and i was worried it would try and mess with them
<shiner422> ahh
<tim167> how do i DOWNGRADE my kernel ?
<silentace> so i took them off
<rapid> tim167 compile the kernel you want and install it. read the kernel-howto
<biotrox> I can detect my usb webcam
<biotrox> don't know how to integrated it with yahoo or msn
<biotrox> or skype
<daviey> use /dev/video0  (or something)
<silentace> how do i find the partition nodes?
<tim167> rapid: the problem is: i dont know exactly which one I had, i just lost all my sounddevices after upgrading via ubuntu update notifier yesterday
<biotrox> use /dev/video0 where..?
<biotrox> what application..?
<shiner422> is jake gone? or just busy?
<shiner422> I have to go, someone give him my thanks for his patience and assistance
<shiner422> I REALLY appreciated it! and learned a lot :)
<shiner422> I am one more step closer to losing windows finally!! woot!
<shiner422> gnight all
<cpk1> silentace: if the windows partitions are in the fstab you can just do sudo mount -a
<rastilin> Anyone ever got qemu to compile with kqemu?
<silentace> new to all this... what is fstab?
<FreeNet> how do i find my newly installed knode? why it's not in the Application Menu Link?
<halorgium> file system table
<rapid> silentace its where all your drivers are mounted cat /etc/fstab
<halorgium> silentace:
<rapid> drives sorry
<daviey> silentace, fdisk -l will list the partitions
<biotrox> silentace | fstab is where you mount all your partitions
<halorgium> rapid: no, it is where the configuration for the mounting is stored
<biotrox> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<biotrox> ya i mean that
<halorgium>  /proc/mounts show the current mounts
<rapid> halorgium that is what I meant.
<itsmabus> Why does my computer stop responding when I remove the keyboard?
<biotrox> rapid | how to use the /dev/video0
<itsmabus> ie: it can't be pinged when the keyboard comes out
<daviey> halorgium, did what rapid say make sense?! your being pedantic
<rapid> itsmabus thats wierd.
<rapid> biotrox make sure the program supports it
<halorgium> daviey: what rapid said was completely different
<halorgium> configuration != runtime
<biotrox> rapid i don't know what program support video webcam
<itsmabus> rapid: Yeah, I have 4 servers like this sitting here... 1 working keyboard.
<itsmabus> 3 problems
<daviey> halorgium, no *completely* different
<rapid> Its the file that has the configuration where all the drives are mounted, same thing
<TritonX> irc.ogame.net
<halorgium> meh
<halorgium> i thought it was a useful clarification
<cypher1> how can one create a bootable dvd ?
<rapid> burn a bootable image to it
<daviey> halorgium, i disagree
<halorgium> that's fine :)
<spox> what is 8001 in " tc qdisc show dev ppp0" output and how one can control it?
<itsmabus> Where do you statically manage your ip addresses in ubuntu?
<rapid> spox: probably the port number.. looks like a streaming port, check /etc/services
<Rage__> itsmabus: /etc/network/interfaces
<spox> rapid: not sure - I have 8001 8002 and 8003 for tree discipline leafs
<cypher1> rapid: ok but how do i create a bootable image ?
<ArCHoNKoG> is there any way you can restore /var/lib/dpkg
<biotrox> !xawtv
<Rage__> itsmabus: you want static instead of dhcp. man that file.
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 656 kB
<rapid> cypher1 use a burning tool, k3b should suffice
<cypher1> rapid: k3b will create a bootable image from an iso ?
<rapid> if the iso has a boot able image contained for sure
<rapid> cypher1
<l3mr> i have an nvidia 8800 graphics card, which is not supported by the drivers in ubuntu edgy. If I try to install the drivers using the original nvidia auto installer package, it says it can't find the X directories...any ideas on how to get nvidia installer to solve this? or are there recent drivers available pre-packaged?
<itsmabus> Rage__: thank, got it.
<spox> qdisc sfq 8005: parent 1:101 limit 128p quantum 12187b perturb 10sec ---------- What's "8005" ??
<rapid> l3mr take a look at nvidia site for your correct driver
<tabman> using which utility can I extract .tgz & ps.gz files ?
<spox> gunzup
<l3mr> rapid: i did download the installer from there, but it cannot find the X directories it complains?
<spox> gunzip
<behdad> Hi folks , is there any knows that how can i get easyUbuntu ?
<rapid> tar
<spox> tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<dabaR_> !easyUbuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<behdad> thanks alot ,
<age6racer> hey all... what's the command to invoke openoffice.org 2 from the terminal?
<rickross> hi all, I have a new motherboard with a Realtek RTL8111 gigabit lan controller on it - the Edgy 64-bit install CD doesn't recognize
<dabaR_> age6racer: oo<tab><tab>
<jrib> age6racer: press oo<TAB><TAB>
<rickross> is there a place to download a CD with latest 2.6.18 kernel on it already?
<age6racer> jrib thanks
<halorgium> rickross: are you running a core duo 2?
<halorgium> haven't trouble getting installed?
<HymnToLife> rickross, get Debian :)
<dooglus> I just upgraded from dapper to edgy, and when I rebooted, my X display is corrupted and the virtual termnals are black-on-black
<rickross> halorgium - yes, it is an E6600 on an Asus P5B-VM
<dooglus> any suggestions?
<halorgium> rickross: get the boot.img
<rapid> rickross just compile the 2.6.18 kernel
<halorgium> i went and got a usb stick and installed from that
<uMISTA> ok apt-get says i have iptables intstall but when i trying the do /etc/init.d/iptables restart, it says its not there?
<rickross> halorgium - is there a wiki page that describes what to do?
<halorgium> rickross: yip
<halorgium> it is on my winxp install
<halorgium> which isn't booted atm
<|markie|> during the desktop installation..  i dont have the option for a to install on a software raid.... is it possible to install or reconfigure the desktop to use software raid ?
<halorgium> cause i'm actually just installing now!
<halorgium> haha
<rapid> rickross: why don't you get the source and compile it?
<halorgium> rapid: he doesn't have an installation to do so from
<rickross> rapid - the machine has no network conenctivity at all
<rapid> rickross: get the boot.img then :)
<rambo3> uMISTA man iptables
<cdavis_> How do you get the rsa fingerprint of an  ssh server?  I mean when I ssh to it after I save the fingerprint, I dont know where to see that fingerprint anymore
<rickross> rapid - any url that describes how to do that (haven't had to do it before)
<uMISTA> ok apt-get says i have iptables intstall but when i trying the do /etc/init.d/iptables restart, it says its not there?
<rapid> rickross: what distribution? ubuntu?
<rickross> rapid - yes, Ubuntu Edgy 64-bit
<jrib> cdavis_: ~/.ssh/known_hosts  I believe is where it is saved to
<rambo3> uMISTA, and they never will be there
<rapid> rickross: isn't the CD bootable?
<uMISTA> so why do how to tell me type such a thing in?
<rickross> the CD is bootable - does it already have 2.6.18 kernel sources on it?
<rapid> rickross: not sure.
<rapid> rickross: can't you do that once its installed.
<halorgium> rickross: no
<dooglus> what do I need to do to get an sshd running in edgy?
<halorgium> rapid: no, the ide channels aren't detected :/
<dooglus> I think I've installed the 'ssh' package.  do I need to edit any config files?
<rapid> dooglus start the deamon "sshd"
<jrib> it shoudl start after being installed
<cdavis_> jrib, ya but they are not the same as the one that shows up when I type ssh?  are they just in a different format?
<rambo3> uMISTA,  sudo iptables -L and see rules , you can flush add remove
<dooglus> rapid: my display is corrupted, so I can't see what I'm doing.  I'm hoping to run sshd so I can fix it from a different box
<jrib> cdavis_: not sure
<rapid> dooglus type reset
<dooglus> rapid: the X display is corrupted - it's like each like is 10 pixels too short, so everything's skewed diagonally across the screen
<rickross> rapid - I don't have any network at all on the machine, and I am a relative noob when it comes to getting drivers in at install time
<rapid> dooglus: press ctrl+alt+f1
<dooglus> rapid: the virtual console windows are all black
<rickross> usually I have been able to just apt-get whatever I needed
<dooglus> no white text
<bigbro> jacquesmerde: You should not be seeing different permissions in different subdirectories. Are you mounting over SAMBA, or mounting a local FAT32 drive?
<rapid> dooglus: restart the X server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<jrib> cdavis_: man 8 sshd   has info on the format
<rapid> rickross: why do you need a 2.6.18 on the box if it will have no network access etc.
<dooglus> rapid: I have done, but it comes back the same.  upgrading from dapper to edgy did this.
<ArCHoNKoG> which one takes up more ram kde or gnome
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: probably about the same
<rickross> rapid - I understand that the required network drivers may already be present in latest 2.6.18 version
<apokryphos> ArCHoNKoG: it's probably not worth trusting anyone's answer to that
<_raphael_> when will openoffice 2.1 (preferably norwegian) appear in the ubuntu repo(s)?
<dooglus> rapid: I managed to get logged in using ssh.  the magic words were "sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start"
<Samuli^> ArCHoNKoG, to me, KDE is slightly snappier feeling
<rapid> dooglus cool
<halorgium> rickross: you want the url?
<apokryphos> ArCHoNKoG: though, see http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/
<rickross> halorgium - yes, thanks
<rapid> rickross: www.kernel.org
<jacquesmerde> bigbro: local. i think i've screwed fat32 attributes with chmod somehow
<usr_rob>  Which one gives best result: cdparanoia or cdda2wav ?
<bigbro> jacquesmerde: I would say that's a distinct possibility, yes.
<rickross> rapid - nothing more specific than that (a little like "use the internet")
<rapid> rickross: whats wrong?
<halorgium> rickross: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1805806
<halorgium> nearer the bottom
<bigbro> jacquesmerde: Try umounting and remounting it? Have you got any overlaid filesystems?
<halorgium> have you got a window box?
<dooglus> rapid: running a dpkg-reconfigure and accepting all the default values fixed it, too, so it's strange that the upgrade broke it!
<rickross> rapid - nothing wrong, it's just a very general url - not particular to my question
<halorgium> cause the boot.img you'll need to get the files on a linux box
<halorgium> or someone could extract and zip em for ya
<IMYojimbo> hi
<rickross> what about prelim versions of Feisty?
<apokryphos> what about it?
<rickross> how stable is ubuntu in early stages of next release?
<itsmabus> rapid: and now, even with a kvm switch... switching from one computer to the other with the scroll lock X2, up key combo freezes BOTH machines
<IMYojimbo> Is someone arround here bored enough to team up and develop something?
<apokryphos> rickross: it varies between releases. Edgy was very unstable throughout. Fesity of course will be very unstable now and for the upcoming few months
<itsmabus> IMYojimbo: Probably not the best place to ask... ;) Why, what are you interested in?
<rickross> so it's better to simply get latest kernel into a stock Edgy install?
<IMYojimbo> itsmabus: i don't know, something in java maybe..? :)
<jacquesmerde> bigbro: mounting and unmounting? i've deleted the entire linux distro that had mounted it, and reinstalled linux
<itsmabus> IMYojimbo: I don't know a lick of anything outside of perl. Not that I'm unwilling to learn.
<itsmabus> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IMYojimbo> itsmabus: you've got any ideas?
<rizhun> ok, i've read the stuff on the wiki and downloaded the windows driver for my wireless card. i've installed it with ndiswrapper. but when i run a 'ndiswrapper -l' it says invalid driver..
<bigbro> jacquesmerde: ANd what are you seeing?
<bigbro> jacquesmerde: What permissions are wrong?
<rizhun> if i look at the ndisgtk it says no hardware
<rizhun> but i can see the card in an lspci...
<itsmabus> IMYojimbo: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rizhun> can anyone tell me where i'm going wrong here?
<jacquesmerde> the writability permissions. i just chmod'ed them all writable, i just hope it fixed the fat32 attributes
<dooglus> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<frogzoo> jacquesmerde: chmod doesn't work with fat32 - use mount options instead
<dooglus> aah - universe..  I was forgetting about that...
<pablo> hi, i have a problem, my machine detects the wireless but it says disconected, with the live cd it worked correctly
<ReTyPe> i dont have the powerdown button anymore, how do i readd it to the shutdwon/logoff window ?
<jacquesmerde> frogzoo: chmod MUST do soemthing to fat32 ouside the mount. its the ONLY way this makes sense
<dooglus> pablo: are you using a 686 kernel?
<rizhun> can anyone help me to get ubuntu to recognise my wireless card?
<dooglus> pablo: the live CD worked for me (with a 386 kernel) and won't connect to my wireless card if I use a 686 kernel
<jrib> jacquesmerde: the permissions won't be there next time you mount
<pablo> dooglus: yes something similar, but where do i chose the kernel
<jacquesmerde> jrib: they must be. they even withstand a complete deleting of linux
<frogzoo> jacquesmerde: pass 'umask=0000' as an option in /etc/fstab & remount
<dooglus> pablo: at boot time, hit escape to see the menu
<jacquesmerde> nah, i dont do stuff i dont understand
<pablo> dooglus: once ubuntu installed?
<chibiace> anybody got a screwdriver?
<rizhun> dooglus, you can choose which kernel to run at startup?
<jrib> jacquesmerde: what does "that" mean exactly?  What permissions?
<vlt> Hello. I installed lvm2 via aptitude. When I try to execute one of lvm's commands in /sbin/ (that btw. are all symlinks to a binary called lvmperversion or similar) an error msg "No program lvfoobar found for your current version of LVM" appears. What does it mean?
<frogzoo> !ntfs | jacquesmerde
<ubotu> jacquesmerde: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<pablo> dooglus: so ubuntu live cd uses 386 kernel and it installs a 686 kernel and thats why with the live cd it works and once installed not?
<k3k0> hola alguien ke hable espaol
<dooglus> pablo: once it's installed, yes.  it will install the 'grub' boot loader.  as it starts booting, it'll day "esc for menu" and count down (from 3 I think).  hit esc to see a list of installed kernels
<ProN00b> jacquesmerde, seriously chmod doesn't work on fat32 because it simply doesn't support it
<dooglus> pablo: I don't know if it installs a 386 or 686 kernel by default, and I don't know if you're having the same problem as me, either.
<jacquesmerde> well, SOMEthing in linux seems to alter native fat32 attributes. its the only thing that would explain it...
<jrib> jacquesmerde: what are the native fat32 attributes you are talking about?
<pablo> dooglus: ok thanks, i will try
<ProN00b> jacquesmerde, as a workarround some default set of chmod are displayed/used, which are set when the partition is mounted
<jacquesmerde> that allocated bit in files in fat32
<frogzoo> jacquesmerde: nope - once fat's mounted, linux assumes all files have the same permission
<jacquesmerde> i've mounted a fat32 partition, and obviously changed attributes to the fat32 partition, coz when i unmounted, deleted linux, reinstalled, remounted, the permissions were the same, and fat32 aint get no permissions
<ProN00b> jacquesmerde, look in /etc/fstab (for example, my fat32 disk has defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 as options (umask is chmod))
<biotrox> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pablo> dooglus: there is only one type of kernel
<ProN00b> well, the archive bit could change, dunno about that, but the permissions don't change
<jacquesmerde> ProN00b: the problem is with different directories inside the partition having different "permissions", fstab mounts the partition wholesale
<ProN00b> jacquesmerde, what is the problem ?
<ProN00b> jacquesmerde, that can't happen, all dirs+files on the disk should have the same permissions once mounted
<dooglus> pablo: the other thing to make sure is that you have the corresponding 'linux-restricted-modules-...' kernel installed.
<gnu> hi when I try to copy files from a dvd in some cases it says: error i/o when copying
<dooglus> s/kernel/package/
<gnu> anyone knows what to do?
<klm-> if I paste a bunch of lines (separated with enter) into terminal, will it process all of them?
<pablo> dooglus: what should i do, with the live cd it worked and now that it is installed no
<dooglus> pablo: run "dpkg -l | grep linux-rest" and paste me the output
<FYI> hello, I've searched and searched, but I cannot find out how to delete a custom emblem
<jacquesmerde> ProN00b: EXACTLY! but thats not what happened!!!
<jacquesmerde> ProN00b: the mount must have been responding to fat32 attributes
<ReTyPe> i dont have the powerdown button anymore, how do i readd it to the shutdwon/logoff window ?
<ThePub> FYI: as in under nautilus?
<FYI> ThePub: yes
<buzzy> hello
<buzzy> how can i configura grub menu.lst ?
<vlt> vlt: When you try to execute one of lvm's commands and an error msg "No program lvfoobar found for your current version of LVM" appears it could be because of a kernel compiled w/o LVM support ;-)
<HymnToLife> buzzy, edit it in your favourite text editor
<Navyseal> video editor for ubuntu?
<ReTyPe> buzy: with sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dooglus> which kernel do I need in edgy to take advantage on my dual-core processor?
<lnx^_> heya
<ProN00b> jacquesmerde, dunno, the archive bit or some crap might have been set, but i am pretty damn sure you can't chmod there
<FYI> I did "updatedb" and then tried to "locate" the name of it
<dooglus> I have linux-image-generic, but it doesn't seem to notice both cores
<HymnToLife> dooglus, the "generic" kernel does
<lnx^_> is anyone aware of any fonts very similar to Book Antiqua in linux?
<arias> anyone who is good at fixing with dual screens ?
<jrib> Navyseal: kino is one
<Navyseal> no
<buzzy> HymnToLife, ReTyPe  yes i know, but i don't know what to write in it!!
<lnx^_> or is there any guide for installing that font for openoffice?
<Navyseal> jrib another
<lnx^_> i couldn't find out how to install truetype fonts in ubuntu
<HymnToLife> buzzy, depends on what you want to do ^^
<dooglus> HymnToLife: I'm looking in /proc/cpuinfo and it's telling me I have 1 core
<jacquesmerde> man, i'm 404'ing on easyubuntu's gpg thingy. this temporary?
<lnx^_> it's a freeware ttf font so i guess it should be possible to install it somehow
<gnu> error i/o when copying any ideas?
<pablo> dooglus: linux-restricted modules-generic res
<ThePub> FYI: so define "delete a custom emblam" a little more.  do you want to remove an emblem from an icon?  remove an emblem that's option, but available?
<HymnToLife> lnx^_, installing TTFs in Linux is pretty easy, search the Wiki for it, I think you should find somethingf
<pablo> dooglus: linux-restricted modules-common non
<lnx^_> HymnToLife: okiedokie
<pablo> dooglus: linux-restricted modules-2.6.17-10-generic non
<buzzy> ok guys i have linux and windows in the same HD (partitioned) now want to configure grub so that i can choose if to boot with win or linux... HymnToLife
<dooglus> pablo: can you pastebin the actual output?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FYI> ThePub, sorry... I added an emblem thru "edit>backgrounds and emblems> add new emblem", but I used the wrong image... but now I can't delete it
<jrib> Navyseal: apt-cache search video editor
<pablo> dooglus: it doesnt has internet
<HymnToLife> buzzy, doesn't it give you the choice by default ?
<daviey> I want xscreensaver to excute a shell script when it activates and exits.  Without writing my own screensaver... how could i do it?
<dooglus> pablo: maybe you can find a cable somewhere?
<nzhomie> can anybody help me with wifi and wpa ?
<dooglus> nzhomie: what's the problem?
<buzzy> HymnToLife, i have configured it wrongly
<nzhomie> well i have wpa_supplicant installed and i am not sure wher to go from there
<nzhomie> any links to help me out
<andrea> Is there any way to record keystrokes in X-Window if no keylogger is installed, but X session is not over yet?
<andrea> or to recover keystrokes better....
<dooglus> nzhomie: I went through this process yesterday.
<nzhomie> yourself?
<lnx^_> HymnToLife: didn't find anything
<nzhomie> or for someone else?
<dooglus> nzhomie: the end result was to edit /etc/networking/interfaces and have these 4 lines for the wireless interface:
<dooglus> 1. iface wlan0 inet dhcp  2. wpa-ssid linksys  3. wpa-proto WPA  4. wpa-psk "mypass"
<lnx^_> HymnToLife: i probably just suck at searching
<HymnToLife> lnx^_, all right, hold on a sec, I'll launch a GNOME and tell you
<dooglus> nzhomie: where 'linksys' is the ssid and 'mypass' is the password - keep the double quotes there
<uMISTA> what does 192.168.0./24 mean
<dooglus> uMISTA: it means you've missed a digit after the 3rd '.'?
<buzzy> HymnToLife, i have configured it wrongly
<buzzy> so how do i do?
<Murchadh> uMISTA, 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.255
<der0b> Heya folks, is there a tool for realtime monitoring of a single program's resource usage?
<uMISTA> thkz
<HymnToLife> buzzy, pastebin your current file as well as the output of      sudo fdisk -l    <= mark it's a lowercase L, not an uppercase i
<nzhomie> dooglus: i have the lines auto eth0
<nzhomie> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nzhomie> auto eth1
<nzhomie> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<nzhomie> auto eth2
<nzhomie> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<nzhomie> auto ath0
<nzhomie> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | nzhomie
<ubotu> nzhomie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnu> error i/o when I copied some files from dvd any help?
<dooglus> nzhomie: run 'iwconfig' to see which is your wireless interface
<buzzy> HymnToLife, sorry i discovered that if i boot into windows i get: NTLDR is missing !!!
<HymnToLife> buzzy, boot from a Win XP CD, go to a recovery console and run      fixboot c:
<dooglus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lnx^_> HymnToLife: only copying the ttf files to /usr/share/fonts worked
<buzzy> HymnToLife,  ok
<lnx^_> HymnToLife: not sure if that's the 'correct' way though
<nzhomie> dooglus: when i configured ndiswrapper i made my wireless connection wlan0
<jacquesmerde> how do i make a chmod a+w on a directory recursive?
<HymnToLife> lnx^_, if it works, it's all that matters
<buzzy> HymnToLife,  it is /dev/hda1 (windows partition ) but i m not sure it is C:\ or F:\
<lnx^_> right :P
<HymnToLife> the XP recovery console will tell you
<gnu> anyone knows how to solve this? error i/o when I try to copy files from a cd?
<nzhomie> dooglus: i just ran iwconfig and my wireless connection is listed but i am not connected to any networks
<blackflare> hi
<HymnToLife> gnu, any CD or a specific one ?
<HymnToLife> !hi | blackflare
<ubotu> blackflare: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gnu> that's a backup dvd that I made when I had windows
<blackflare> um, not a popular question im sure, but how do I properly uninstall ubuntu? I had it on a totally seperate harddrive and I reformatted it, and when I restarted recently it gave me some errors about GRUB (I have windows xp on the other disk)
<HymnToLife> blackflare, boot from a Win XP CD, go to a recovery console and run     fixmbr
<blackflare> oh thanks
<ThePub> FYI: sorry, only have a single disk and I'm copying several GBs back and forth (very slow here)  :)
<gnu> Hymn to life: that's a backup dvd that I made when I had windows
<ThePub> FYI: if you scroll to the bottom of the emblems list there's an "erase" icon.. just drag it over the emblem in question.
<HymnToLife> if ignu, if it works on any other disc but not on that particular one, I think it just got damaged someho
<blackflare> I wish I could have made ubuntu work :/ I just couldnt get some things working I needed :(
<nzhomie> but in my interfaces i have my acess point listed and my corret password but it will not connect
<HymnToLife> w*
<nzhomie> what did you need working ?
<HymnToLife> blackflare, did you ask for help with it ?
<blackflare> well
<blackflare> I needed a tv program, I had tv time
<nzhomie> yeah us here will help you as best as we could
<blackflare> but it randomly stopped finding a signal
<nzhomie> personallly i would have tried mythtv
<blackflare> I also had problems with ventrilo
<blackflare> I got it running in wine but it had terrible sound quality
<nanda> hi
<nanda> what is the fastest cd ripper available?
<HymnToLife> nanda, cdparanoia
<HymnToLife> with whatever frontend you want, I perosnnaly use abcde
<nanda> HymnToLife: thnx, will check it out now
<Narada> hi anyone got home and end keys working in ubuntu in eterm?
<HymnToLife> !abcde
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.5-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 300 kB
<blackflare> lol cute name
<nanda> will also check out abcde
<HymnToLife> cdparanioa is just the ripper
<MarcN> nanda: grip is nice if you want a gui
<HymnToLife> abcde is a tool that uses cdparanioa for ripping then other tools for encoding
<nanda> ok
<HymnToLife> !cdparanoia
<ubotu> cdparanoia: An audio extraction tool for sampling CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 3a9.8-13 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 116 kB
<MarcN> nanda: same for grip.  It is the UNIX way -- use bunch of little tools to get the job done.
<nanda> so cdparanoia will just give wav files?
<nanda> then I can use lame or something?
<HymnToLife> just use abcde
<mulander[ubuntu] > hi all.
<HymnToLife> it will do all of it for you and give you nice OGG
<nanda> ok
<HymnToLife> or MP3 if you don't like freedom ;)
<nanda> lol
<nanda> unfortunatly I have an ipod
<foxy123> Trevinho
<nanda> so gotta go the mp3 route for now
<nothlit> People want the fastest ripper rather than the most accurate?
<mulander[ubuntu] > 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High  Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) <-- I have some trouble with this card, installing ubuntu edgy eft for my friend - we have no sound - could anyone help specyfy what could possibly cause the problems whe are having?
<Razdaman> Hi guys.. how do I install Firefox on an Ubuntu Dapper installation?
<Razdaman> I mean - Firefox 2
<Narada>  /join #enlightenment
<|markie|> is it possible to nstall ubuntu desktop with software raid support?
<Narada> sigh sorry
<HymnToLife> Razdaman, thare is a Wiki page about it, it's called FirefoxNewVersion
<Razdaman> HymnToLife> thanks.. will check it out
<HymnToLife> basically, get the archive from mozilla.com, extract it somewhere (preferably in /opt) and update a bunch of symlinks
<blackflare> =/ Im having problems
<biotrox> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blackflare> I put in a windows cd and tried to boot from it and it ignores my keyboard
<HymnToLife> USB keyboard ?
<blackflare> yes
<HymnToLife> get a PS/2
<maniacxs> Hi there, I am searching on a (k)ubuntu the drop_caches switch. This should not be a kernel config option. i am not able to find it in /proc/sys/vm/
<gtapsycho> or maybe a driver
<eyalw> Hi, im looking for a visual html editor, is there a good open source one for ubuntu?
<nothlit> !nvu | eyalw
<nanda> eyalw: try quanta+
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<stefg> cough... closest thing to Frontpage would be nvu ....
<nanda> don't know why you would want anything close to frontpage..
<xipietotec> is there a linux version of arachnophilia?
<nanda> that thing is a pos
<maniacxs> eyalw: quanta+ is not a wysiwyg editor.
<s-toned> I didn't get dapper to work with my Matrox G550DH (only vesa, no xinerama). So I installed breezy again. Is my only option to switch to nvidia to get a working xinerama installation? (Acceleration would be better anyway.)
<HymnToLife> if you have a MAtrox, I doubt nvidia drivers will work...
<Igor_V2> anybody knows a good video player for Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> Xine
<Igor_V2> xine?
<HymnToLife> with whatever frontend you want, I personnaly use Kaffeine
<puk_jp> vlc
<Igor_V2> how i install all the plugins for kafeine?
<Carolinamusicman> MPlayer is another good video player
<HymnToLife> you might want to use gxine or totem as a frontend for xine if you're in GNOME
<blackflare> woo, fixing the boot record worked, thanks hymn
<daviey> Is there a way i can play a video/dvd as a screensaver?
<blackflare> while Im on the subject though, how do I get my computer to recognize a usb keyboard preboot?
<nothlit> daviey, lol I know how to do it as a background with xgl/aiglx
<Igor_V2> thanks guys....i've never used totem...i'll try it
<HymnToLife> blackflare,  no idea, I stay as far away of those as I can
<nothlit> totem-xine is much nicer than totem-gstreamer
<HymnToLife> Igor_V2, be sure to have totem-xine and not totem-gstreamer
<daviey> nothlit, hmm.  i have a fullscreen app running most of the time - so that might not work.  Thanks anyway.  Is there a way to load mplayer as part of the screensaver
<Telcia> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<humbolt> what do I have to configure on the server to log from my firewall to a debian linux server (firewall offers to enter a syslog ip)?
<blackflare> haha oh well
<blackflare> I have a ps/2 one right here as well so I can always swap I suppose
<FYI> Anyone know how to delete custom emblems once added
<blackflare> I may try ubuntu again someday when Im in a better mood :| lol
<VSpike> blackflare: usually there is a setting in the BIOS for USB keyboard & mouse emulation
<blackflare> ah
<nzhomie> /etc/init.d/ifplugd: command not found ??????? is this a standard dir?
<x-r00t-x> wake up guys
<nzhomie> i rekon
<ThePub> nzhomie: /etc/init.d are init scripts, not directories
<x-r00t-x> nzeembo, excuse me ?
<Igor_V2> hey...how i get all the plugins for totem?
<biotrox> rapid | yes my webcam works.. i use camorama
<Igor_V2> hey...how i get all the plugins for totem? with apt-get ?
<nzhomie> ifplugd is not in there
<nzhomie> how do i get it there
<rapid> biotrox: cool.. good stuff :)
<biotrox> rapid | how to integrate my webcam with gaim..?
<eyalw> hi, i need an html (not source, but visual)  editor
<nzhomie> Igor_V2 there is a lib command that you have to type but i am not sure of it
<kauef> conect
<FYI> eyalw use gedit
<rapid> biotrox, does gaim even support it yet? i'm not sure.
<nzhomie> what about aMSN
<eyalw> FYI: i said i need a vidual editor, not source
<FYI> ahhh sorry
<biotrox> rapid, then what s/w must i use for the messenger that supports web cam?
<eyalw> FYI: i wanna drag buttons in...
<nzhomie> try aMSN
<genix> hello
<nzhomie> hi
<rapid> eyalw, check out quanta plus with kde
<ThePub> nzhomie: I'm just guessing, but maybe it's part of the "ifplugd" package.  If you've installed it already and it's not there, then why'd you remove it? :)
<john76> why would you use a visual editor in linux? if your on linux don't you know better
<biotrox> nzhomie is there an msn messenger for ubuntu..?
<eyalw> rapid: i did checked it out, but it source editing, not cisual editing
<john76> they produce horrid looking code
<Igor_V2>  anybody knows the command to get plugins for totem
<FYI> Anyone know how to delete emblems added through "Backgrounds and Emblems"
<genix> what is the difference beterrn "newest version" and "long-term support"?
<ThePub> FYI: I answered your question.
<rizhun> hey, i've just downloaded a metacity theme, i've un-tar'd it and its a load of png's and some xml files.  how do i install it? System > Preferences > Themes says its an invalid file type.
<FYI> ThePub: I didn't get it, could you send it again??
<nzhomie> the pub : i am trying to configure wpa_supplicant and it is not working there is a command that i type into terminal and it says invalid
<Igor_V2>  anybody knows the command to get plugins for totem???
<ThePub> rizhun: don't unpack it, just drag the archive to themes :)
<nzhomie> biotrox
<nzhomie> :
<HymnToLife> Igor_V2, which totem and which plugins ?
<rizhun> ThePub, I'll give it a try...
<Igor_V2> totem-xine
<dooglus> I'm not having any luck getting a bluetooth mouse connected using bluezutils.
<Igor_V2> plugins for .avi
<dooglus> I See: hidd --connect 00:07:61:4D:FB:78
<dooglus> Can't get device information: Host is down
<genix> what is the difference beterrn "newest version" and "long-term support"?
<kauef> hello
<HymnToLife> Igor_V2, libxine-extracodecs will already give you lots of stuff I think
<ThePub> biotrox: "gaim" in the "internet" folder under applications doesn't work for you?
<dooglus> genix: long-term support is supported longer...
<kauef> Plix i wanna know one thing someone can help me?
<dooglus> genix: the newest version is newer
<genix> what does this mean?
<genix> supported longer?
<Igor_V2> ok
<Igor_V2> ill try....thanks
<HymnToLife> means it will get security updates for a longer period
<kauef> someone have Gaim!?
<dooglus> genix: security fixes and such like will be released for longer
<rizhun> ThePub, if i chose the .tar file, or drag and drop it onto themes, it just says 'invalid file format'
<nzhomie> aMSN is conpatible with ubuntu i have it running on my laptop you can either google it or download a program called automatix which is like apt and you can get aMSN from there too
<genix> at the moment i have debian...
<erchache> hi
<HymnToLife> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<biotrox> thepub what do you mean exactly..?
<nzhomie> y on a ubuntu irc then ?
<genix> but the debs are coming out late...
<genix> is it different with ubuntu?
<nzhomie> huh?
<ThePub> biotrox: you asked for an msn client.  gaim is an IM client that handles multiple protocols, including MSN.  It's very stable too.  :)
<HymnToLife> genix, go to #debian then :)
<FYI> ThePub: the erase icon is used to remove emblems from a file/folder... it's not used to remove the emblems from your system itself :-/
<erchache> i have a sun fire v65x with ubuntu
<erchache> and a hard disk has yellow led
<genix> thats why i asking... if its better with ubuntu then i switch to ubuntu :)
<ThePub> rizhun: where'd you get the theme?  I've never had an issue with a properly packaged archive just dragging the file onto the themes list.  Gnome has a standard theme package format.
<erchache> i have smartmontools installed and running
<erchache> is it secure? or need to change hard disk?
<rizhun> I got the theme from gnome-look.org
<HymnToLife> genix, are you happy with DEbian ? If so, there's no reason to switch
<biotrox> thepub, yes thanks i'm using gaim right now.. but that's not the Question. the question is what messenger s/w in ubuntu that webcam enable
<ThePub> rizhun: you don't unpack anything for a theme.  download the archive and add it to themes by dragging onto the window.
<biotrox> nzhomie amsn is a 15.2MB package :(
<biotrox> can't download it
<biotrox> to big
<rizhun> mmm
<nzhomie> bandwith?
<HymnToLife> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<nzhomie> wb gaim ?
<HymnToLife> methinks amsn is 2.2 MiB, not 15
<ThePub> rizhun: if this theme you've downloaded does not do that, then you'll ahve to repackage it yourself :)
<DarthLappy> HymnToLife: TCL?
<ThePub> rizhun: there's also a ".themes" folder in your home directory
<biotrox> amsn ++ lib etc etc
<HymnToLife> DarthLappy, I beg your pardon ?
<aberry> heya, anyone know anything about ubuntu live cd having problems with an x800 graphics card? :S
<nzhomie> genix : i am a beginner to linux i have tried, pclinuxos, xfce, opensuse, fedora. and from my view ubuntu is the best distro avalible
<rizhun> ThePub, what is that .themes folder all about?
<DarthLappy> HymnToLife: aMSN: Written in tcl. Gotta dowload tcl for aMSN then. :P
<erchache> aberry: use vesa and download lastest module kernel
<HymnToLife> oh, didn't know that
<aberry> erchache, surely you have to be able to boot ubuntu to do that?
<biotrox> genis | yes ubuntu is the best, I also tried mandriva, suse, centos, red hat, fedora, knoppix
<DarthLappy> I should be asleep, anyway...
<erchache> yeah
<nzhomie> i have 40gb to download between midnight and midday. hmm what apps do i need
<nzhomie> ????
<ThePub> rizhun: it's where custom themes get installed when you drag them to the themes window
<nzhomie> Darth lappy : ME 2
<erchache> aberry: quit splash of grub boot line
<ThePub> rizhun: you won't have one if you haven't installed any themes before (by default)
<biotrox> nzhomie beside amsn.. can't you tell other application for yahoo that support webcam enable..?
<_CoutinhoBR> chanserv list #*fr*
<aberry> well I know about the optimized kernels and all that, it's just that when I stick the cd in and let it boot up in to live cd mode, whether it's on safe graphics or not, it will get most of the way there, then the screen will go funny looking, a dodgy green line cuts across the screen and it doesnt go any further than that
<HymnToLife> biotrox, I know Kopete does but it's more a KDE app
<HymnToLife> will work just fine in GNOME though
<wildchild> hello there is in edgy any package similar to aida32 (I wanna se what hardware I have on conputer...)
<aberry> I know it's still responding, however, because when I go to turn it off it will still send all the halt commands and turn of the pc properly
<biotrox> mmmm
<HymnToLife> but will require a bunch of extra libs
<erchache> aberry: all my video problems was solved deleting splash from grub boot line
<ThePub> biotrox: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#vv
<aberry> erchache how do you do that?
<erchache> on boot time
<ThePub> biotrox: you'll need to look for an alternative for the msn protocol if you must have video :(
<erchache> push e and edit line
<nzhomie> yahoo or msn ?
<erchache> do you have a pci-e graphic card or agp?
<biotrox> need yahoo more than msn
<biotrox> both is better
<aberry> erchache: so allow it to boot on to live cd then press e? I have pci-e 16
<erchache> if is pci-e perhaps your motherboard are unsupported yet
<erchache> in this case get server install cd with is on command line mode
<erchache> make your own kernel
<aberry> erchache: really? it's about two years old and other more basic distros run on it
<erchache> and install X system
<erchache> i need to do that on a intel core duo with pci-e machine
<aberry> erchache: well I have no Idea how to write my own kernel so Ill try your e idea
<erchache> did you install propietary kernel modules?
<erchache> for video cards
<biotrox> so i must use gaim-w if i want to use video chat
<biotrox> mmmm
<aberry> erchache:  I havnt got that far yet, it wont let me boot the live cd
<erchache> aberry: you need server install cd
<erchache> it dont need graphics enviroment
<aberry> erchache: you mean on the other distros? well I installed the optimised distro kernels and the proprietary graphics drivers, but it worked without them until I did
<nzhomie> wow 902 users
<wildchild> ..3
<erchache> no no you can do with ubuntu for servers
<nzhomie> biotrox : whats so bad about gaim ?
<HymnToLife> nzhomie, it has no K in it :p
<biotrox> nzhomie gaim is not bad, acctually it's a very good messenger
<aberry> erchace: whats the difference between the server and the desktop version, bar the command line startup? is it a heavier OS?
<biotrox> i like gaim better than kopete
<biotrox> but need to make webcam works for yahoo and messenger
<biotrox> msn i mean
<HymnToLife> aberry, the DEsktop is what you tried, the installable Live CD. The Ser'ver just installs a very basic system and thel lets you install whatever you want
<nzhomie> hymn to life : it has no k in it ???
<HymnToLife> between them there is the Alternate, same as the Desktop but the installer is text-based
<nzhomie> does it not support webcam ?
<HymnToLife> so it's less pretty but also far less likely to fail on you, I suggest you try this :)
<aberry> hymntolife: is there anyway of starting the desktop version without x? I'd rather not have to completely install the distro from scratch
<erchache> aberry:
<erchache> yeah....you have two ways
<nzhomie> if off to bed guys
<biotrox> nzhomie gaim doesn't support webcam :(
<nzhomie> ouch
<nzhomie> u sure aMSN is 22mb?
<HymnToLife> aberry, boot in recovery mode and edit your X config file to use the vesa driver
<erchache> 1- more easy....wait until livecd gets your video card.....very lame
* Rprp reboot
<aberry> yes but surely when I do that it will forget the changes when I reboot
<nzhomie> GOODNIGHT !
<erchache> 2- more funny...install server mode ubuntu....compile your own code.....install X.org
<HymnToLife> nzhomie, amsn itself is 2.2 MiB
<biotrox> amsn is 15MB with a lot of ++ of libs
<HymnToLife> but it is written in Tcl so you'll need to download the Tcl interpreter to run amsn
<aberry> if recovery mode is the same as basic graphics mode I have already tried, and it does the same thing
<HymnToLife> which is significantly bigger
<erchache> the cool guys gets way 2 :-D
<biotrox> 2MB if amsn only
<HymnToLife> aberry, nope, the recovery mode is comand line only
<erchache> aberry if you want i can pass a list of packages needed to compile your own kernel
<erchache> its more easy than you know
<aberry> hymntolife: how to I start it in recovery mode from the live cd? and do I need to use a usb stick to remember boto settings?
<aberry> erchache, really?
<erchache> all people afraid with kernel panics...but....with little experience you can solve it
<HymnToLife> aberry, does the Live CD in "safe graphics" work ?
<HymnToLife> if so, it will be a bit more easy
<aberry> hymntolife, no, it does the same as it does otherwise
<erchache> i get kernel panic a lot! but....i get a lot of experience with this
<HymnToLife> all right so forget the Live CD
<littlesniper> hello I wanted to install ubuntu on two machines
<HymnToLife> boot your Ubuntu from your HD in recovery mode
<littlesniper> on the first one no problem
<erchache> if you want to learn ubuntu/linux sysadmin....you MUST to learn to compile your own personalized kernel
<aberry> I cant, it isnt installed yet :S
<quad3datwork2> anyone messed with ZoneCD before? i'm wondering if there is a lighter solution, any suggestions are appreciated
<HymnToLife> aberry, oh right
<HymnToLife> get an Alternate CD then :)
<littlesniper> on the second one I get back to the login every 10 secondes or so when trying to do the installation
<erchache> step 1- install ubuntu edgy for servers
<aberry> erchache, could I do that on another distro?
<aberry> oh ok
<erchache> step 2- configure your network card
<littlesniper> the ubuntu installation is going crazy on this computer, any idea ?
<erchache> step 3- modify /etc/apt/sources.list for get packages from internet
<erchache> step 4 - upgrade your system
<erchache> step 5 - install all packages needed for compile kernel
<erchache> step 6 (more tedious) - make your own kernel without kernel panics
<littlesniper> hmmmm
<jrib> !paste | erchache
<ubotu> erchache: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fenrig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qos> hey guys ... it there anyone who can help me with sound problems?
<littlesniper> when I try to install ubuntu on one of my machines, the installation is getting mad going back to the login every 10 seconds or so. Does anyone has met this issue please ?
<DaDiablo> I have the following problem: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know what i have to do?
<HymnToLife> DaDiablo, use another one :)
<aberry> erchache, that sounds simple in like six sentences but I don't think I have enough knowledge to do it :p especially since my network card is wifi so I need ndiswrapper and I have NO idea how that would work in command line :p
<HymnToLife> I assume you get that when trying to play something in mplayer
<DaDiablo> yes
<erchache> ubotu: these graphic card is pci-e is a motherboard chipset problem
<Pelo> I need someone to look up a link in the alacarte menu editor for me,  I was enabling something but I fucked up and deleted it instead,  I need the proper command
<HymnToLife> aberry, just try an Alternate CD
<jrib> !language | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> Pelo: what command?
<erchache> step 7 - if you gets a stable kernel for your system....take a beer for your good work :-D
<frogzoo> Pelo: which?
<aberry> hymntolife, you mean ther server one?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> the Alternate
<Pelo> jrib,  the comman for the OO  model thingy , it is not enabled by default
<erchache> step 8 - install X.org and additionals packages
<buzzy> sorry people can you say me if i have set well my grub? I would like to be able to boot windows partition. i have pasted fdisk -l and menu.lst content: http://rafb.net/paste/results/mSEqJT58.html
<buzzy> HymnToLife,
<HymnToLife> there are three CDs, DEsktop, Alternate and Server
<aberry> ok, ill take a look at that
<erchache> aberry: get server install cd
<erchache> server is like livecd but without X system
<garoto> que haces??
<jrib> Pelo: I have nothing with the word "model" in the office menu (in alacarte)
<jrib> !es | garoto
<ubotu> garoto: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<aberry> I know kde works on another distro, should I try the kubuntu live cd or do you think I would get the same problems
<buzzy> HymnToLife,  can you help me please?
<Pelo> jrib,  might be template,    new Open office doc from template or something
<HymnToLife> aberry, you will get exactly the same
<erchache> aberry: you have same problem
<jrib> Pelo: oofromtemplate %U    is the command
<HymnToLife> it has nothing to do with GNOME or KDE
<erchache> you need to upgrade your kernel to get pci-e support
<Pelo> jrib,  thanks
<HymnToLife> !ask | buzzy
<ubotu> buzzy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<garoto> te luce el verde
<erchache> and with this you can get video card support
<aberry> hymntolife & erchache: ok, I can see the server but not th alternate on the site
<HymnToLife> hmm
<erchache> get server
<erchache> and follow my steps
<ValMarko> Hi there :) sudo -i gives me permanent permission to the terminal. What command should I typo to have permission to all the task of the system ?
<aberry> erchache, if I didnt get this would it mean I might have problems running 3d apps?
<Criss> hola leooooooooooooo
<erchache> no...you cant use X
<buzzy> HymnToLife,  i wrote this:
<aberry> erchache, I meant after x is installed
<buzzy> sorry people can you say me if i have set well my grub? I would like to be able to boot windows partition. i have pasted fdisk -l and menu.lst content: http://rafb.net/paste/results/mSEqJT58.html
<leoely> hola
<erchache> ahh no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<erchache> you can get all opengl functionalities
* mode/#ubuntu [+b leoley!*@*]  by LjL
<Criss> nou spanish
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.209.158.82]  by LjL
<erchache> dejad de dar la vara
<erchache> usad ubuntu-es
<HymnToLife> buzzy, yep, that will work
<aberry> erchahe, only asking because I have had problems with it on another distro :p
<garoto> como estan ustedes  los de fundacite
<buzzy> ok hybrid  that says me: NTLDR is missing :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.209.158.40]  by LjL
<erchache> this isnt important
<aberry> erchache it sounds all good and well but I have a feeling it's a little out of my league, Im sure theres more to it than what you just said
<HymnToLife> buzzy, did you fixboot c: in Win XP recovery console as I told you ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b leoley!*@*]  by LjL
<erchache> aberry: its a normal problem...because pci-e support are very newer
<erchache> dont get afraid for this
<erchache> with little patiente and luck you can solve it
<erchache> what chipset do you have intel?
<erchache> is a intel core duo or amd machine?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d aslzulia]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d GOGOYO]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=aslzulia@*]  by LjL
<buzzy> HymnToLife,  i have windows 2k and i tried it but it fails!! :S
<aberry> erchache, I imagine it'd be possible but if I screw it up it would be insanely difficult to understand my mistakes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<buzzy> what to do?
<rapid> core duo
<aberry> it's a via chipset, amd 3800+
<rapid> could be amd I guess
<stefg> buzzy: The section in /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct (only the comment is wrong). So you reinstalled windows and lost grub from the MBR... see !grub for help
<HymnToLife> buzzy, sorry, can't help you with 2k
<erchache> ahh dont worry
<erchache> with make menuconfig you have a ncurses menu
<erchache> very easy to configure
<aberry> lol :p no offence erchache but I've never done it before, and other than eight sentences I wouldnt know how
<erchache> a first time was ever! :-D
<aberry> for a start how would I configure a wifi card without x?
<HymnToLife> aberry, try the Alternate...
<aberry> and I have already tried, and failed, to find proper drivers
<stefg> sudo vim /etc/network interfaces
<erchache> yeah
<aberry> hymntolife where is it?
<HymnToLife> same place you got your Desktop CD from most likely
<HymnToLife> it it isn't there, try another mirror
<aberry> it isn't anywhere obvious on the ubuntu website :S
<aberry> ok
<fenrig> can sombody help me
<erchache> aberry: did you try with alternate? i dont see it before...
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aberry> erchache, no I ididnt
<erchache> hymmtolife: thanks for your advice ;-)
<erchache> hymntolife
<ValMarko> I want to install seamonkey but I dont have all the permissions to write files to a givem directory.  What command should I type to have all the permissions ?
<erchache> The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Ubuntu. It provides for the following situations:
<erchache>     * creating pre-configured OEM systems;
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<erchache>     * setting up automated deployments;
<erchache>     * upgrading from older installations without network access;
<erchache>     * LVM and/or RAID partitioning;
<erchache>     * installing GRUB to a location other than the Master Boot Record;
<erchache>     * installs on systems with less than about 192MB of RAM.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@221-128-175-1.static.exatt.net]  by LjL
<aberry> ok I have a fair few, would you reccomend 64 bit
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@lns-bzn-32-82-254-17-61.adsl.proxad.net]  by LjL
<aberry> and before Im asked a silly question, I do have a 64 bit processor :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> !paste | erchache
<ubotu> erchache: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erchache> vale vale :-D
<kanzie> I have just installed Edgy on my IBM Thinkpad T60 that is equipped with ATI graphics. Which driver should I use?
<aberry> kanzie, get proprietary from ati.com
<erchache> aberry: http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<erchache> use that
<aberry> erchache, cheers
<protocol1> how do I extract a .gz file?
<protocol1> example?
<erchache> tar zxfv file.gfz
<DaDiablo> I have the following problem: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know what i have to do?
<kanzie> aberry, When I last installed Beryl on this machine (running Dapper) I was encouraged to use unofficial drivers
<ValMarko> Is Pentium 4 a 64 bits processor?
<HymnToLife> protocol1, tar.gz or somethingelse.gz ?
<HymnToLife> ValMarko, no
<erchache> valmarko: you need to see emt64 at boot to get a intel pentium 4 64 bits
<frogzoo> ValMarko: 32
<syock> why is it that everytime people teach the usage of tar they use all those flags?
<protocol1> HymnToLife, somethingelse.gz
<HymnToLife> protocol1, gunzip
<ValMarko> tanks
<protocol1> ok
<frogzoo> syock: man tar
<aberry> kanzie, it is good to support GNU but, realistically, the proprietary drivers are better, if only because ati, dont let people know how their cards work properly
<ValMarko> What processor from intel is a 64 bit
<DaDiablo> I have the following problem: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know what i have to do?
<kanzie> Should I install anything extra to the kernel to get support for DualCore?
<erchache> intel core duo
<kanzie> aberry, True true...
<frogzoo> kanzie: beryl is only supported for the open source driver - not ati
<aberry> kanzie, there are dual core kernels
<erchache> kanzie: use amd64 ubuntu version
<HymnToLife> kanzie, in Edgy, no, in DApper : linux-686-smp
<sysrage> syock: habbit.. i always use zxpvf.. why do i use p or v? cause that's the first way i was ever tought.. no i dont need them :)
<ValMarko> beryl is very nice. I just installed it yesterday
<HymnToLife> erchache, and for 32 bit dual cores ?
<erchache> ubuntu normal
<erchache> and get smp kernel from apt
<kanzie> HymnToLife, Im running Edgy since an hour ago, so no fiddeling around to get both cores up and running?
<biotrox> !gyach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> ValMarko: are you running the fglrx driver ?
<biotrox> !gayachi
<HymnToLife> kanzie, nope
<erchache> more /proc/cpuinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gayachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> you can check it by running   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aberry> kanzie, open uo synaptic and type in kernel
<erchache> with this see number of cpu cores
<HymnToLife> you'll see the two cores are recognized
<ValMarko> I'm using the open source driver that comes with edgy
<aberry> at least in other distros it should have a list of newer and modified kernels or kernel headers that are specific to certain types of machines
<kanzie> frogzoo, Will I have any problems with beryl if I use the driver from ATI.com?
<cpk1> i am trying to use debuild but it is stopping due to debian/rules? anyone able to help?
<HymnToLife> aberry, Ubuntu used to have different kernels too but in Edgy they merged lots of them in the "generic" kernel
<aberry> kanzie, no it just means that you supposedly aren't entitled to support, you can always switch back and ask :p
<erchache> aberry yeah like gentoo
<protocol1> how do I run an executable file in console?
<aberry> hymtolife and erchache oh right, Ive been using PClinuxOS, basically mandriva, and it has a whole list which do actually work alot better than the original "generic" kernel
<Pelo> protocol1,  just type the name of the file in
<ValMarko> I'm not an expert but... if you have edgy you wont need  to make any replacement for the driver. The system comes already with an open source driver for ati. As I said, I just installed Beryl yesterday and everything works fine
<datil> hi
<erchache> ./executablefile
<buzzy> guys i booted linux with printer switched off, now i need to print but it is not mounted ...what is the correct way to print? (a webpage from firefox)
<HymnToLife> !hi | datil
<ubotu> datil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<datil> is 6.10 release actually working with Core 2 Duo motherboards?
<aberry> erchache, im gonna find another distro, it's downloading at 4kbs :S
<erchache> use bittorrent
<erchache> and wait
<erchache> datil: yes with amd64 ubuntu distro
<datil> erchache, why with the amd64?
<HymnToLife> 32 bits will work fine too
<erchache> because has 64 bits
<stefg> !cups | buzzy
<ubotu> buzzy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<truz_`24> how do you bring up the processes screen?
<datil> i heard that standard i386 had problems with JMicron controller and probably ICH8
<HymnToLife> datil, if you want 64 bits support, which has little to no use atm
<datil> optical drive not being detected, etc
<truz_`24> I thought it was ctrl+alt+p
<stefros> hallo
<aberry> erchache, dont worry bittorrent is fast but the UK mirrors are serving me at like 300kbs so theres no point :p
<datil> no, not really looking for 64bits
<erchache> ubuntu amd64 has support for opteron, amd64 and emt64
<erchache> emt64 is intel core duo
<datil> talking about the JMicron / ICH8 problem with 6.10, i'm not sure if it's fixed with the lattest daily build
<HymnToLife> aberry, try another mirror
<ValMarko> Well, I know the system is not using all the potencial of my graphics card but I prefer it working well instead of exploring unknown fields and destroy the castle I builted
<datil> which seems being the 25th October
<truz_`24> The system monitor, no pre-defined shortcut for it?
<stefros> I am having trouble activating my PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI
<aberry> hymntolife Ive found a decent enough one, thanks
<stefros> under Ubuntu 6.06
<xamox> I am trying to do SSH shared public keys, I have given the public key to the server, but when I triy to connect it keeps saying that the server is not on my known_host list, what do I need to do?
<kanzie> how on earth can I find out what card is in my laptop to get the right drivers from ati.com?
<erchache> stefros: use goolge and sear before please
<egenesis> hola
<stefros> also my Radio switches
<egenesis> alguien entendido en kdevelop???
<HymnToLife> kanzie, lspci -n
<HymnToLife> !es | egenesis
<ubotu> egenesis: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stefros> I have used google but some problems
<stefros> I am new to Linux
<egenesis> ok
<erchache> xamox: cat your_server_key >> /userhome/.ssh/autorized_keys2
<aberry> stefros, if you are just having trouble with the card then try installing NDISwrapper and using the windows drivers
<aberry> ndiswrapper is for wifi, it works by "wrapping" windows drivers so they work in linux
<stefros> is it difficult to install it ?
<HymnToLife> not much but what card do you have ?
<aberry> stefros not at all, on my second day of using linux I figured it out :p
<kanzie> HymnToLife, mohaha, that just gave me a list of numbers, if I had that matrix-vision I might be able to work something out...
<erchache> well i need to back to my real job
<erchache> bye!
<ValMarko> My system is configured to agp mode=1. How can I change to a higher one? should I ?
<stefros> but there is another problems due to the wireless card
<aberry> bye ercache, cheers for the help
<stefros> I also have radio switches
<ValMarko> system= ubuntu
<erchache> you are welcome
<aberry> stefros, radio switches?
<HymnToLife> kanzie, my mistake, drop the -n :p
<DaDiablo> I have the following problem: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know what i have to do?
<stefros> buttons for activating my wlan card
<erchache> if you get your machine run with ubuntu its the best reward! :-D
<stefros> i am using amilo m 7400 laptop
<erchache> DIE windows!
<erchache> bye...
<aberry> stefros, I don't know if theres any way around that, hopefully they're hardware driven though I doubt it
<daviey> Anybody know how to make VLC work onroot
<aberry> if they are software driven, bar writing your own drivers or checking the manufactures website for linux drivers, I dont think youll have much luck, but you never know ndiswrapper might sort that out too
<aberry> I highly doubt it though
<HymnToLife> VLC on root ?
<shinda> Hey was wondering if someone could help me with curlftpfs
<HymnToLife> that sounds like a bad idea to me
<HymnToLife> !anyone | shinda
<ubotu> shinda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daviey> HymnToLife, paint to root
<kanzie> HymnToLife, hmm... I think something is wrong. My graphics-card sure is not installed (lagging windows and such, can only set resolution to 1024 etc.) and lspci gave me: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7149
<stefros> Okay, I am going to check this out
<stefros> thx
<HymnToLife> !ati | kanzie
<ubotu> kanzie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aberry> no prob
<HymnToLife> ttry these instead of the drivers from ati.com
<psyoptik> random question....I want to upgrade my dapper box to edgy but I was wondering whether edgy is stable enough for everysay desktop use (ie. low chance of breakage)?
<shinda> I'm trying to mount an ftp folder using curlftpfs, Problem I'm getting is when I mount a folder I have to switch into root, I've tried setting the group/user id so that my normal login can get access to the folder but I always get permission denied when I try to access the folder after exiting root and ideas?
<aberry> kanzie try the proprietary drivers, I had the same problem using either vesa or radeon fbdev drivers and original kernel
<aberry> you cant do anything about the kernel but get the drivers, it helped in my case, and my graphics card is just plain awkward!
<psyoptik> is it a stupid question to ask whether the current version of edgy is stable for everyday use?
<aberry> psyoptik, it is stable enough I think, you just have to look at it this way, even if it has got glitches it CANT be as bad as windows :p
<aberry> but if you're worried download the older distro with the longer guaranteed support
<datil> is it stable/safe to use daily (current) builds of 7.4 release?
<apokryphos> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<dreamer> how can I set THunderbird as my default mail-client?
<psyoptik> aberry, this is very true.
<dreamer> right now everything is opened by evolution, but I don't want that
<aberry> hehe
<G4BR13L> g
<datil> apokryphos, i say it cause some of my hardware isn't supported in 6.10
<apokryphos> datil: help in #ubuntu+1
<biotrox> how to forge ubuntu to be a faster OS
<aberry> anyway Id best be off for now, cheers everyone for your help
<kavit>  this ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37006/   is causing HAL/DBUS to not load/recognise my DVD RAM drive... any ideas?
<shinda> any got any ideas about my curlftpfs problem? Basically what I'm doing to mount the folder is swtiching into root then curlftpfs -u user="user:pass",gid=1000 ftp.url.com folder/
<shinda> but once i exit root I can't access folder
<besucher> Heyho Mikelo
<dreamer> how can I remove/disable evolution? in Synaptic it says ubuntu-desktop will also be removed, I just want to disable evolution so that when I clkick on a mail:bla@bla.bla link it will open in thunderbird
<HeathenDan> you can set thunderbird to be your default client
<nothlit> dreamer, system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<Samuli^> dreamer, ubuntu-desktop it just a meta-package, nothing as itself it just depends on a whole lot of stuff so that when you install package ubuntu-desktop you will get the needed packages.
<dreamer> nothlit: sorry, I am in KDE
<Samuli^> so no harm done removing ubuntu-desktop
<dreamer> ok :)
<nothlit> dreamer, so you're using kubuntu-desktop?
<dreamer> I guess ?
<dreamer> I installed the default dapper ubuntu install (not kubuntu(, but installed kde later
<DFM> I need some help with grub.
<dreamer> I will remove evolution with synaptic
<DFM> I have reinstalled ubuntu and now my brub version is 0.97 instead of 1.5
<DFM> when I boot it doesn't highlight anything so it's hard to know which kernel or OS you are selecting
<ericmoritz\0> eek, my swap has stopped working
<erUSUL> DFM: there is no grub 1.5 afaik 0.97 is default version (maybe you see loading stage 1.5 on boot and assumed it was the grub version but it is not)
<DFM> Where do I need to look to learn how to upgrade or install a newer version of grub?
<DFM> true
<DFM> why is it so different than before?
<erUSUL> !grub | DFM
<ubotu> DFM: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shinda> anyone got any ideas on how to make the folders mounted with curlftpfs accessible to users other then just root?
<DFM> thanks
<richiefrich> shinda: chown
<richiefrich> shinda: chmod
<nothlit> shinda, chown the folder before you mount it
<nothlit> shinda, otherwise, you can also use uid,gid
<VSpike> ericmoritz\0: mine did the same
<shinda> I've tried using uid,gid but still get the problems
<ericmoritz\0> VSpike, did it just stop mounting it?
<VSpike> ericmoritz\0: pretty much. I had a few different problems.
<richiefrich> shinda: how is it being mounted?
<shinda> curlftpfs -u user="user:pass",gid=1000 ftp.url.com folder/ is what I used to mount it
<shinda> but I did tat as root
<nothlit> DFM, you can change the colors in grub, see the grub manual
<richiefrich> shinda: after it is mounted show me a  -->  mount | grep  folder
<ericmoritz\0> I was able to recreate the swap partition and get it mounting again but it doesn't seem to use it much
<VSpike> ericmoritz\0: mine never gets used.  I didn't have one for ages and I didn't notice any difference.
<nothlit> not mount -t curlftp -o user=?,uid=1000,gid=1000?
<richiefrich> nothlit: y our way will work .. idk what he did
<shinda> richiefrich -> curlftpfs on /home/shinda/ftpfolder type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<richiefrich> shinda: there is no  users in the ()
<noobixor> hi, how can i scale down cpu frequency in my laptop?
<shinda> let me try that again
<richiefrich> shinda: add users
<nothlit> !applets | noobixor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !gdesklets | perhaps
<ubotu> perhaps: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<nothlit> noobixor, theres a cpu frequency applet, right click on the menu/launch bar and choose add applet, then add the cpu frequency applet
<nothlit> LjL, gdesklets seem resource intensive
<shinda> richiefrich - i tried using the -o uid=1000 option but I'm setting getting no userid, how can I add a user after I mounted the folder using curl?
<LjL> nothlit: i was just guessing, it was the only factoid containing the word "applet", i thought it was what you were thinking about
<richiefrich> LjL  thats an app -->   cpufreqd
<nothlit> LjL, oh I meant gnome-panel applets
<noobixor> nothlit, can i scale smaller than this -> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<noobixor> 1667000 1333000 1000000
<richiefrich> shinda: add in your cmd  -o users
<LjL> !applets is <reply> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<dreamer> hmm, in KDE, how can I set prefered aplications? I still can't get thunderbird to open a new mail-window when clicking on an emailadress
<nothlit> I doubt it
<nothlit> dreamer, launch kcontrol, it should be in there somewhere
<nothlit> dreamer, otherwise you may be able to set it within your browser
<ThePub> now that java is entirely gpl'd, has there been a word from ubuntu about inclusion of it into the main package database?
<richiefrich> shinda: mount -t fuse /dev/??? -o users   /mnt/too
<joseba> hola
<VSpike> well i'll be damned
<nothlit> lol the filesystem isn't fuse, it should be something else
<VSpike> I made something work
<joseba> tengo un problema con el amule
<nothlit> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<richiefrich> nothlit: i know but thats whta it gets mounted as
<nothlit> what a selfish naming scheme for a fuse filesystem
<edan> is it possible to read files that are on my windows partision??
<nothlit> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<richiefrich> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<nothlit> edan, do you also want to write to them?
<emilia> hey im trying to dameware into my ubuntu pc, but i get an error ; logon failure. System error : 1311, There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request.
<nothlit> dameware?
<stoorty> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<edan> nothlit: i dont know
<edan> nothlit: dose it matter?
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | edan
<ubotu> edan: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<shinda> ritchiefrich -> "???" is that the fuse folder?
<evan_> is there a definitive guide to getting streaming media in firefox to work - all i see is a black box and "no video" - and ive been through an endless amount of guides to try and sort it, trying a few different media players and plugins to do it as well :/
<nothlit> edan, well if you want to write to them you'll need to use ntfs-3g
<edd_> ne1 know how to increase framerate on a game?? the game is liveforspeed, i think its too heavy for wine, ive taken off frame limit and its still at 2 - 5 FPS...
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! In dapper I used a k7 kernel, but upgrading to edgy changed it to generic. Anyone could tell me why? coulnd't I use k7 kernel anymore?
<nothlit> evan_, uninstall totem-mozilla add mozilla-mplayer
<edan> nothlit: thnx
<richiefrich> ompaul: how are you ?
<LjL> !generic | paolob-parroquia
<ubotu> paolob-parroquia: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<jrib> evan_: mozilla-mplayer with w32codecs plays everything for me
<paolob-parroquia> !
<DaDiablo> I have the following problem: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know what i have to do?
<nothlit> !deprecated is when something is replaced by something more useful.
<Linuturk> how do I set irssi to use a proxy?
<evan_> ive got mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs installed
<shinda> ritchiefrich: I get an error when I try that command, not sure what I should enter as the ??? I tried the fuse folder
<nothlit> evan_, restart firefox
<nothlit> evan_, if it doesn't work, you may need to set the -vo for mplayer
<nothlit> evan_, otherwise, you can uninstall mozilla-mplayer and install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ompaul> richiefrich, I will claim, I am alive
<Everflex> What is the path to where Ubuntu stores icon themes?
<evan_> i think it might have all got a bit messed up from where ive tried different guides, because i had both mozilla-mplayer and mozilla-plugin-vlc already installed
<paolob-parroquia> LjL, thank you
<Toma-> /usr/share/pixmaps or icons
<sedrake> what package is needed to play mp3s in banshee?
<edd_> ne1 know how to increase framerate on a game?? the game is liveforspeed, i think its too heavy for wine, ive taken off frame limit and its still at 2 - 5 FPS...
<jrib> evan_: try to prefix your messages with my name or I may not notice them.  Pastebin what this command returns 'apt-cache policy mozilla-mplayer'  please
<richiefrich> ompaul: thats all , doesnt sound to good :\
<jrib> !paste | evan_
<ubotu> evan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shinda> richiefrich: mount -t fuse /dev/fuse -o users   /home/shinda/ftpfolder
<shinda> is what I tried but got an error.
<emilia> does anyone know a way i can remotely log into my ubuntu pc from windows, with a new session?
<emilia> right now im using vnc, but it doesnt help if someone is using it, or if its not logged in
<richiefrich> shinda: fuse isnt the type i justr did that
<richiefrich> shinda: use whatever -t you were
<evan_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37009/
<utab> I have some pdf files that O would like to read but these files depend on some .PDX files so I may open my document but can not reach the pages that are linked to other documents, Did anyone use these .pdx files
<shinda> ritchiefrich: sorry, i'm brand new to unix, so not sure what you mean
<ismail> hi guys
<jrib> evan_: ok, pastebin what you get when you type 'about:plugins' in the address bar of your browser.  Also pastebin the result of this command 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/'
<ThunderM> Small quuestion : is it me or the plf repository for edgy is down ?
<ismail> where can i get the gnome blutooth remote manager
<richiefrich> shinda: drop the -t all together
<buzzy> how do i mount a floppy in fat mode?
<zyth> buzzy, mount -t fat /dev/fd0 /mountpoint
<richiefrich> shinda: ssee if it auto detects it
<shinda> ritchiefrich: I'm trying sudo mount fuse /dev/fuse  -o users /home/shinda/ftpfolder
<richiefrich> shinda: i dont htink you can mount fuse like that
<buzzy> zylche,  are you sure it will be read from windows?
<leandro> hola a todos
<zyth> buzzy, huh? read from windows?
<leandro> saludos hijos de putas
<richiefrich> shinda: fusermount
<richiefrich> shinda: man fusermount
<jrib> !es | leandro
<ubotu> leandro: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jrib> leandro: watch your language please.
<zyth> buzzy, if the disk is already FAT formatted, writing to it from linux won't change that.
<nothlit> !mp3 | edd
<ubotu> edd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richiefrich> shinda:  there is no man page for it my bad
<leandro> queria charlar con ustedes
<evan_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37010/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37011/
<littlesniper> strange issue: when trying to install ubuntu, after entering gnome, every 10sec or so im back to the login screen :-O. Is that "normal" ?
<Linuturk> linuxsys, hi andrew
<leandro> pero no puedo
<shinda> ritchiefrich: actually I got a page for it what exactly am I looking for in this?
<richiefrich> shinda: whats the url?
<Danb99> Hey, I've installed the Aegis Anti-virus scanner through the "add applications" function. For some reason, its shortcut won't appear under "accessability" but I can run it through the terminal. I'm setting this PC up for someone new to PC's so I ideally need the shortcut, where can I find it?
<jrib> evan_: ok uninstall the vlc plugin
<nothlit> littlesniper, after installing ubuntu? or while trying to install ubuntu?
<zyth> Danb99, have you logged out of gnome and back in? Sometimes you have to do so for the menus to refresh (there may be another way as well, I'm unsure)
<Danb99> Thank you, i will try that
<zyth> np
<littlesniper> nothlit: when trying to install it
<nothlit> zyth, the other way is killall gnome-panel
<zyth> ahh
<zyth> there
<ismail> where can i get the gnome blutooth control remoto
<zyth> thanks nothlit
<ThunderM> Does anyone have an ideea about the plf repository for edgy ? When i've done a apt-get update today i woke up it couldn't reach them...
<Danb99> I have actually reset but it still didn't appear. Any other ideas?
<littlesniper> nothlit: boot fine, arrive to gnome, then back to login after a few secs. Worked fine on a newer comp though
<evan_> jrib, ok
<zyth> Danb99, manually add it.  System -> Preferences -> Menu Layout
<Danb99> Thanks mate I will try that
<JackW90> hi all
<littlesniper> nothlit: when trying to click the install icon (when i have time :) ) the screen flashes and then... back to login
<jrib> evan_: now close and start firefox again and test your player here: http://www.linspire.com/products_linspire_whatis.php?tab=compatibility
<shinda> ritchiefrich: doesn't show a url just authors email @debian, but there is this url which seems to have info on it http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FAQ
<nothlit> littlesniper, well I'm not exactly sure what you can do to fix that, but you can always use the alternate disc to install if the live cd doesn't work
<richiefrich> shinda: thats what im reading now
<nothlit> !alternate | littlesniper
<littlesniper> nothlit: Can i switch to some text mode ?
<ubotu> littlesniper: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<JackW90> danb99 hi dude
<Linuturk> how do you list out the installed packages using aptitude?
<nothlit> Linuturk, aptitude search ~i
<Linuturk> via the terminal, not the aptitude men
<jrib> Linuturk: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/
<jrib> Linuturk: the "search patterns" page
<littlesniper> nothlit: the graphical installation is not ready isnt it  ? :P
<nothlit> jrib, how do you get a man url so fast?
<richiefrich> shinda: what error do you get on trying to mount it9$
<Linuturk> thanks
<richiefrich> it?
<Danb99> zyth there isn't a "menu layout" but there is a "menu & toolbars" but there isn't anything in there which will add the shortcut. any other ideas?
<Danb99> hey jackw90
<jrib> nothlit: bookmark
<nothlit> littlesniper, theres probably a solution, and i'm thinking about it, but the alternate cd is a great tool, gives you more options as well
<nothlit> Danb99, just rightclick on the applications bar and click edit menu
<nothlit> Danb99, after that you can add it manually inside a category
<JackW90> danb99 l8r m8!
<Danb99> I've tried that and the virus scanner is there with a tick-box next to it but it still won't appear
<nothlit> Danb99, tick the tick box ?
<ismail> where can i get the gnome blutooth control remoto
<littlesniper> nothlit: i will try the othe cd, I want an universal one for several machines. The desktop CD worked on the more ressent machine only
<nothlit> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Danb99> cya jackw90!
<Danb99> I've done that nothlit
<nothlit> littlesniper, the livecd doesn't work if you don't have enough memory
<shinda> ritchiefrich: mount: can't find it9 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Danb99> the weird thing is I've installed another program and that appears fine
<littlesniper> nothlit: :D its not that old, it has >700Mram I suppose its enough
<nothlit> Danb99, not all the programs are packaged according to freedesktop.org specifications, and thats where your problems lie
<littlesniper> nothlit: its just there is a vodoo3 inside which may be a problem, i dont know
<shinda> ritchiefrich: I appreciate the help, but I got to run, got an exam in 10 mins, so sorry to bolt like this
<Danb99> How can I resolve that/
<jfrench_> Hey, I was hoping some one could link me to a site, the show how to easily upgrade beryl from 1.0.2 to 1.0.3
<nothlit> Danb99, you can't unless you're a package manager
<Danb99> haha
<Danb99> ok thank you for your help
<richiefrich> shinda: ok get me when you get back
<jrib> jfrench_: those versions don't exist, but try #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl
<jfrench_> LoL what do you mean those versions don't exist
<jrib> jfrench_: /join #ubuntu-xgl  I'm there as well
<dreamer> nothlit: I can't find it in kcontrol, do you know how teo set it in firefox ?
<jfrench_> I mean 0.1.2* lol my bad
<evan_> jrib, thanks dood thats sorted it. guess it just got mixed up with all the diff things i tried
<jrib> evan_: yeah
<nothlit> dreamer, lemme open up firefox and check
<goochy> what's beryl?
<dreamer> :)
<somerville32> !beryl | goochy
<ubotu> goochy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nothlit> dreamer, have you check the gconf url handlers?
<dreamer> no, what are those ?
<jfrench_> Thanks ppl
<nothlit> dreamer, run gconf-editor
<nothlit> dreamer, as your regular user
<dreamer> ok
<dreamer> nothlit: hmm, kde isn't in there. All I see is gnome everywhere
<nothlit> dreamer, oh doh keep forgetting you aren't running ubuntu
<nothlit> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dreamer> :P
<dreamer> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<dreamer> hmm, I'll check #kubuntu then I guess ..
<nothlit> dreamer, no #kubuntu, i'm looking but i don't have kde installed and they'll prolly be able to help you faster
<ismail> guys
<dreamer> yeah I'll see there :)
<ismail> help plz
<ismail> :(
<rapid> i've got kde install what the problem
<nothlit> rapid, he wants to set thunderbird as the default mail:// handler in firefox
<dreamer> rapid: I want to set thunderbird as the default mail-client, where can I do that ?
<dreamer> :)
<ismail> where can i get the gnome blutooth control remoto
<PMantis> Edgy doesn't have an inittab, of course. Where do I disable the Ctrl-Alt-Del event?
<gestapo> Hi, can anybody help me with sendmail perhaps?
<rapid> dreamer: what program is it launching?
<dreamer> rapid: it was launching evolution, I removed that now, but now it doesn't open anything
<kane77> how is uptime calculated? is it just time from last restart (disregarding hibernation time) or does it count only time when system was running?
<gestapo> Hi, can anybody help me with sendmail perhaps?
<nothlit> dreamer, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Default_mail_client
<nothlit> dreamer, google is your friend :)
<dreamer> :)
<dreamer> thank you nothlit :)
* dreamer still has mouse issuess, but that'll came later ;/
<nothlit> dreamer, lol see it is also in kde configs :P
<gestapo> hallo...anybody???
<dreamer> nothlit: where ?
<dreamer> "K (start) -> System -> Configuration Editor" << I don't have that nothlit
<ismail> help plz
<gestapo> please
<nothlit> dreamer, it should be somewhere inside kcontrol
<kane77> how is it with installing packages in live version? is it possible?
<JackW90> i have a problem every time i try to insatll the anit-virus this message comes up
<JackW90> Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'aegis-virus-scanner'. can any 1 help?
<kanzie> Im about to install beryl on my Edgy laptop, sohuld I go with XGL or AiGLX (what is the difference)
<saturn_> Could anybody help me with programming Atmel microchips using C++?
<nothlit> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<rapid> saturn_, #c or #C++
<nothlit> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<JackW90> i have a problem every time i try to insatll the anit-virus this message comes up  Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'aegis-virus-scanner'. can any 1 help?
<saturn_> rapid, #c
<nomis_> is it possible with the new nvidia driver to run 3d games on beryl?
<kane77> JackW90, try typing in console "sudo apt-get install aegis-virus-scanner"
<kane77> JackW90, and tell me what it says
<nothlit> !beryl > nomis_
<eichi> hi, how to search package with apt-get?
<kane77> eichi, apt-cache search keywords
<nothlit> eichi, apt-cache search / apt-cache --names-only search
<kane77> eichi, replace keywords with what you want to fing
<kane77> *find
<nothlit> but aptitude results are nicer
<kane77> plus aptitude uninstalls all unwanted dependencies... (when you remove  program)
<JackW90> jack@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install aegis-virus-scanner
<JackW90> Password:
<JackW90> Reading package lists... Done
<JackW90> Building dependency tree... Done
<JackW90> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<JackW90> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<JackW90> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<JackW90> or been moved out of Incoming.
<JackW90> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<JackW90> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<JackW90> that package should be filed.
<JackW90> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<JackW90> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JackW90>   aegis-virus-scanner: Depends: libarchive-zip-perl but it is not installable
<JackW90>                        Depends: libarchive-tar-perl but it is not going to be installed
<nothlit> !pastebin | JackW90
<ubotu> JackW90: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JackW90> E: Broken packages
<JackW90> jack@ubuntu:~$ #
<kane77> JackW90, use pastebin please...
<linuxsys> quit
<JackW90> no
<kane77> JackW90, try "sudo apt-get install libarchive-tar-perl" first...
<pike_> JackW90: rule for irc channels is usually three lines of pasted text
<JackW90> it can istall and it sed that there r broken pages
<kane77> JackW90, use "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix
<gestapo> Hi, can anybody help me with sendmail perhaps?
* pike_ hides
<JackW90> udo apt-get install - that what it sed
<pike_> gestapo: reason youre not going with postfix?
<JackW90> Reading package lists... Done
<JackW90> Building dependency tree... Done
<JackW90> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Linuturk> how do I add a Ubuntu cd to /etc/apt/sources.list on a server install?
<somerville32> !repositories | Linuturk
<ubotu> Linuturk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<JackW90> Reading package lists... Done
<JackW90> Building dependency tree... Done
<JackW90> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nothlit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kane77> JackW90, now try installing the libarchive-tar-perl again
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> hello
<goose> hi
<ubuntu_> how long has everyone had ubuntu
<goose> my ubuntu-notifier is a bit messed up after the update to edgy.  any ideas on diagnosing what's wrong and how to fix it?
<mathiouzz> hi all
<gestapo> Hi, can anybody help me with sendmail perhaps? please...
<goose> show-updates does nothing
<mathiouzz> does someone have problems with dvd burning ? (growisofs : input /outpout error)
<mztriz> How do I burn a bootable  iso dvd image in ubuntu
<frogzoo> mztriz: k3b does it easily
<nothlit> mztriz, you just burn the iso image (but not as date)
<gestapo> help plz
<mztriz> okay, and it will be bootable?
<mztriz> thanks frogzoo and nothlit
<igor_> hi all
<igor_> hi.. there is any way to use install to copy a direcoty structrue to a destionation? I have tried:  install -vdD fakeroot/boot fakeroot/etc fakeroot/usr /tmp/ but didn't copy anything.
<somerville32> mztriz: IT'll be bootable IF you burn it as an ISO.
<AlexC_> Hey,
<gestapo> s.o.s.
<AlexC_> How can I mount a FAT32 hard drive? I added it to my fstab but it doesn't show up when I type "mount" in terminal
<AlexC_> the hard drive is /dev/sdb1
<AlexC_> and I want it mounted to /media/windows
<PuRu> back
<igor_> AlexC_: mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/windows
<DaDiablo> I have the following problem: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know what i have to do?
<igor_> you shoiuld create /media/windows first
<igor_> mkdir /media/windows if it didn't exist.
<AlexC_> igor_: yeah I have created it
<igor_> then mount should help you
<igor_> if is on fstab you can mount with mount /media/windows only
<igor_> cd /media/windows will show you the contents
<igor_> ALT+F2 and type /media/windows will help too
<igor_> :-)
<AlexC_> igor_: I have it in my fstab - but when I looked in /media/windows there was _no files_ .... yet I know for a fact there are
<sedrake> I-managed-to-screw-up-my-spacebar-key,-is-there-anyway-to-reset-the-keyboard-shortcuts?
<wy2000> hello
<igor_> AlexC_: cd .. ; cd -\
<AlexC_> igor_: I get this: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<igor_> cd .. ; cd -
<igor_> ohh.
<igor_> ok
<igor_> show me your fstab entry
<wy2000> are there oracle dba here??
<igor_> wy2000: we are on oracle support?
<AlexC_> igor_: /dev/sdb1 /media/windows vfat umask=0000 0 0
<wy2000> igor
<wy2000> how??
<psusi> sedrake: ctrl-alt-del? ;)
<mztriz> I have one more question for anyone, how would I transfer a file over my network (both computers are running ubuntu) I have ssh set up if that means anything.
<nothlit> sedrake, easiest way is to remove gconf settings i think
<somerville32> mztriz: You could use sftp
<nothlit> !ftps
<psusi> AlexC_: sudo mount /media/windows
<wy2000> i have been trying 2 install oracle on 6.06
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ismail> help plz
<igor_> AlexC_: everything seems fine..
<mztriz> Okay, I'll try that, thanks somerville32
<nothlit> somerville32, sftp = simple file transfer protocol... != ftps
<AlexC_> igor_: weird, I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, again
<igor_> wy2000: why should you need a oracle dba to install oracle?
<nothlit> mztriz, install gftp and do it
<somerville32> nothlit, No it stands for secure file transfer protocol, thanks ;] 
<igor_> AlexC_: file -s /dev/sdb1
<psusi> since when is there a simple file transfer protocol?  there is a trivial file transfer protocol, but I have never heard of simple
<ismail> where can i get the gnome blutooth control remoto
<AlexC_> igor_: /dev/sdb1: writable, no read permission  - what the hell?
<igor_> ?
<igor_> ls -l /dev/sdb1
<wy2000> igor: what i meant was if anybodi hear has oracle dba experience with ubuntu
<mztriz> nothlit, okay gftp it is :D
<mztriz> thanks.
<AlexC_> igor_: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 2006-12-14 16:46 /dev/sdb1
<jareth_> sfpt - secure file transfer protocol
<igor_> I have installed oracle on linux but im not an oracle dba
<igor_> sudo file -s /dev/sdb1
<nothlit> somerville32, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_File_Transfer_Protocol
<AlexC_> igor /dev/sdb1: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xb, starthead 1, startsector 63, 160055532 sectors, extended partition table (last)\011
<nothlit> somerville32, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ftps
<somerville32> nothlit: http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+sftp&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<igor_> dont seems like a vfat partition
<cld2> anyone know if the xorg.conf device option "rotate" works with the binary ati drivers?
<igor_>  sudo file -s /dev/hda2
<igor_> /dev/hda2: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x58, OEM-ID "MSDOS5.0", sectors/cluster 16, reserved sectors 36, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 996030, sectors 19535040 (volumes > 32 MB) , FAT (32 bit), sectors/FAT 9530, reserved3 0x1800000, reserved 0x1, serial number 0x20b772cf, unlabeled
<mztriz> nothlit, what port should I use 22 or 21?
<jareth_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol
<igor_> AlexC_: mount | grep windows shows something?
<psusi> igor_: of course it is a vfat partition... ID=0xb
<nothlit> mztriz, 22 is the default ssh server port
<AlexC_> igor_: nothing,
<mztriz> nothlit, okay, thanks again.
<igor_> psusi: sure.. ;-) it was a mistake :-) thank you
<igor_> try mount like this: mount -t vfat /dev/sdb2 /media/windows
<igor_> sdb1
<igor_> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/windows
<nothlit> somerville32, its sometimes called sftp as an acronym but its ftps://
<nothlit> somerville32, like https
<specialdave> does skype run on ubuntu?
<AlexC_> igor_: !! Fixed! it was sdb5 not 1
<nothlit> igor_, did he make the mount point?
<nothlit> !plf | Specialdave
<ubotu> Specialdave: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<igor_> nothlit: he said yes :-)
<AlexC_> igor_: thank you _so_ much for your time and help, this has been driving me mad for a long time.
<siezer> !seen moly
<ubotu> I haven't seen moly recently
<nothlit> specialdave, you'll need to get skype from the penguin liberation front
<psusi> last time I checked, there were two different packages claiming to be "secure ftp", one is just an scp hacked up to look kind of like ftp, and the other is actually ftp, over ssl
<igor_> <AlexC_> igor_: /dev/sdb1 /media/windows vfat umask=0000 0 0
<igor_> you pasted sdb1
<specialdave> ok ty
<AlexC_> igor_: yeah, that's what I thought it was. but I just looked at my device manage and saw sdb1 and sdb5 .. so I thought I'd try 5 and see if that worked
<igor_> psusi: did you know if /usr/bin/install can install direcoties and all structure inside it?
<igor_> AlexC_: ok. .best luck ... ;-) be welcome
<igor_> FORD!
<igor_> :-)
<AlexC_> =) thanks
<sergevn> Hi can someone help me with NTFS-FUSE?
<AlexC_> bye
<DaDiablo> I have the following problem: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know what i have to do?
<psusi> igor_: not sure.... man install? :)
<psusi> igor_: but I usually see scripts mkdir -p anyhow to make sure that the directory exists
<nothlit> psusi, sftp (1)             - secure file transfer program? this what you referring to?
<Eddie> i have a wireless card and the driver it loads i dont want so i have to rmmod the driver and modprobe the correct one everytime. Is there a way to set the driver to the one i wish so i dont have to do this everytime i reboot
<trilly> hey, anyone here knows how i can invert one window in particular with Xorg ?
<trilly> .. and not by using beryl or compiz
<psusi> nothlit: like I said, last time I looked there were two different programs with that name... one using ssl, one using ssh
<cld2> trilly: do you mean rotate?
<zyth> haha that's awesome, I put in my World of Warcraft DVD, clicked the EXE, and the installer is running
<trilly> cld2: no, i mean black is white, red is green, etc.
<h0ndaracer2> hi
<nightfreak> anyone knows a graphical merge tool for ubuntu
<cld2> trilly: ok, no I dont. sorry.
<nothlit> nightfreak, merging what?
<sergevn> Cant someone help, i am kind of a rookie with this stuff.
<nightfreak> nothlit: textfiles
<psusi> nightfreak: merge tool as in merging patches to source code/text files?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> i dont think that it dows
<cloom> angochat.net
<psusi> nightfreak: emacs has a handy dandy diff/patch/merge mode
<nightfreak> psusi: i'll check that, any other suggestions
<makkk> hey all, i'm in a real hurry. i just installed dapper and it doesnt seem to be detecting my network connection. is there anything I can do?
<psusi> nightfreak: nope.... I'm an emacs fan
<age6racer> hi everyone, I have issues with my wireless card not working (quite) ndiswrapper is showing the driver and hardware though.
<sergevn> I am getting this error when i mount /media/sda1 as user, serge@tony:/media$ mount sda1/  usermount: mount failed: Invalid argument fuse_mount failed.Unmounting: data.
<sergevn> this is my fstab: /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-fuse rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<age6racer> I'm running Ubuntu (Hoary) with Xfce.
<clearscreen> age6racer does it have a broadcom chipset? lol
<psusi> age6racer: holy crap... Hoary is like 3 years old ;)
<age6racer> dunno? how do i find that out? it is a linksys WPC54G
<eisenpm> hello, just one short question: USB-headsets work out of the box with edgy, right? no drivers needed?
<age6racer> Sorry Breezy
<kkaisare> Anyone here tried out the Herd-1 release?
<clearscreen> age6racer I believe linksys WPC54G has a broadcom chipset.. which can now run native drivers instead of using ndiswrapper
<jengc0il> !how to mount my xternal HDD to read write
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to mount my xternal HDD to read write - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jengc0il> !mount external HDD
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<age6racer> that sounds good. Do I need to upgrade to edgy for that then?
<clearscreen> well first try lspci and see what it spits back on your network controller
<jengc0il> any1 any idea
<age6racer> ok
<clearscreen> linksys WPC54G (ver.1.2) is supported, just depends on what ver you're using
<age6racer> clearscreen: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GLG8VW86.html
<emilia> right now im using vnc, but it doesnt help if someone is using it, or if its not logged in
<emilia> does anyone know a way i can remotely log into my ubuntu pc from windows, with a new session?
<clearscreen> ok, that's supported by the bcm43xx package
<zaferbatur> if i dont spell wrong you have to enble xdmcp service
<age6racer> bcm43xx? Do i need to install that in ndiswrapper?
<clearscreen> what kernel are you using age6racer?
<clearscreen> nope; ndiswrapper 'emulates' windows drivers. you're gonna want to install the native drivers
<age6racer> How do I check that?
<clearscreen> uname -a
<age6racer> ok thanks
<clearscreen> you'll need 2.6.15 or newer for these drivers
<age6racer> 2.6.12-10-386
<age6racer> so upgrade time then...
<jengc0il> clearscreen: how to mount xternl HDD read write
<clearscreen> indeed
<clearscreen> no idea jengc0il, sorry
<littlesniper> hey, i have another question guys: in the installation with the alternate CD I cant choose the packets right ?
<jengc0il> clearscreen: but it auto detact
<age6racer> thats fine, but i could do with soe help with a that in Xfce (I'm new to it and have only ever done upgrades with a gui in gnome)
<jengc0il> clearscreen: but it readly only
<nothlit> littlesniper, packages?
<jengc0il> nothlit: hi there
<littlesniper> ups yes
<nothlit> littlesniper, you could install the minimal, and then install packages from the cd inside the installed system
<clearscreen> age6racer once you have a newer kernel; apt-get install wireless-tools wpasupplicant.. then get bcm43xx-fwcutter tool (don't know if ubuntu breezy aptitude repositories have it)
<nothlit> jengc0il, hello
<jengc0il> nothlit: how to read write my xternal HDD/ pendrive
<gnu> hi anybody knows how to install cs: source with cedega?
<littlesniper> nothlit: hmmm not that cool, I guess I will have to uninstall a lot of things once they have been installed
<nothlit> jengc0il, what filesystem is it?
<clearscreen> ah age6racer, found the official ubuntu howto for those drivers. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Breezy#head-7a790bf9da8da9656c6f938a7382ac166c43a723
<age6racer> thanks clearscreen
<jengc0il> nothlit: all file in my xternal HDD
<clearscreen> you're welcome
<gnu> anybody knows how to install cs: source with cedega?
<nothlit> jengc0il, as in, FAT, ext3, reiser?
<jengc0il> nothlit: it autodetact but red only
<littlesniper> nothlit: I was told that you could check or uncheck the package in this distribution ???? Im very surprised
<nothlit> jengc0il, ok give me the line in mount -l
<jengc0il> nothlit: hmm NTFS/fat32
<jengc0il> w8
<valme> luna
<nothlit> littlesniper, nah its mostly to give people a default desktop, or you start with the base and build up
<valme> hola
<nothlit> littlesniper, otherwise you could use the net install or mini iso
<nothlit> littlesniper, but the mini iso is very very hard to find
<fbc> Is there a kernel fo AMD sempron 3000+ or should I just run i386?
<fenrig> do i386
<littlesniper> nothlit: well this sounds me like "create a script to uninstall all useless stuffs from all your computers :)"
<fbc> fenrig:  thanks
<magic_ninja> with java in ubuntu whats the best way to remove it
<gnu> anybody knows how to install cs: source with cedega?
<fenrig> i have a amd 64 3800+ and it runs smooth
<nothlit> littlesniper, well otherwise people can customise the install cd
<nothlit> littlesniper, like i said, you can use the mini iso, it does exactly what you want
<fbc> fenrig: but you should be running the amd64 kernel not the i386
<nothlit> magic_ninja, uninstall it with your package manager and remove any references you may have manually added
<littlesniper> nothlit: will the alternative installation, ask me for a 64/32 bits kernel to install if my CPU is 64bits ?
<nothlit> there is nothing wrong with running in 32 bit mode, 64bit linux does introduce some hassles
<nothlit> littlesniper, no thats a different disc
<nothlit> littlesniper, theres different discs for different cpus
<kane77> can I install programs running only live cd?
<littlesniper> nothlit: fine thank you
<jengc0il> nothlit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37021/
<binit> are there any java development environment packages for linux
<jengc0il> nothlit: do u got it?
<binit> also, where are the mplayer packages?
<littlesniper> synaptic removes the dependencies now or do we still have to use aptitude ?
<fbc> nothlit: like what? because I've been dieing for better performance adn had dreams of switching to an amd64 machine running the ubuntu amd64 kernel.. Are you telling me it's not worth it?
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | jengc0il
<ubotu> jengc0il: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nothlit> fbc, things like binary blobs, flash, some people have had problems, one person couldn't get freenx working
<clearscreen> there's already a driver that supports ntfs write access? wow didn't know.
<gnu> anybody knows how to install cs: source with cedega?
<gnu> anybody knows how to install cs: source with cedega?
<nothlit> clearscreen, theres been captiventfs for a while now
<clearscreen> gnu #cedega
<clearscreen> nothlit but didn
<gnu> ok
<jengc0il> nothlit: still beta
<jengc0il> nothlit: how to solve my problem
<clearscreen> didn't it require specially made partitions* I can remember it being possible but requiring a workaround*
<nothlit> jengc0il, you want write access, install ntfs-3g
<ValMarko> please somebody help. I dont have all the permission to move a file to a directory. How do I do it?
<Igor_V2> i knoew it's not the ritgh place to ask....but anybody knows how i find my pendrive in Debian?
<jengc0il> c lunapark?
<nothlit> jengc0il, its plenty safe
<fbc> nothlit: right now picasa keeps my cpu pinned at 100%. I thought I might need to upgrade my cpu.. but I guess picasa is just a hog...
<nothlit> clearscreen, no
<nothlit> fbc, use fspot then?
<sharperguy> It it for real that ctrl+alt+delete shuts your computer down?
<nothlit> fbc, is it still searching/indexing/thumbnailing?
<nothlit> sharperguy, not unless you're in console view
<Igor_V2> i know it's not the ritgh place to ask....but anybody knows how i find my pendrive in Debian?
<lovloss> i love you guys :D
<lovloss> Hey, whats the keyboard shortcut for closing an unresponsive program?
<QwertyM> sharperguy, and yeah, it dont shut down, it reboots
<TheGateKeeper> ValMarko: use sudo
<nothlit> Igor_V2, its most likely in /dev/sda, you may need to automount it and #debian
<QwertyM> lovloss, alt+f4 ?
<lovloss> yay thanks :D
<Igor_V2> ok...thanks
<nothlit> lovloss, you can run xkill
<ValMarko> I typed: sudo -i and password
<lovloss> So anyway how is everyone
<jengc0il> nothlit: thanks guy
<ValMarko> But I still cant move the file
<AlexC_> How can I create a link from /home/alex called music to /media/windows/music ?
<AlexC_> much like a Windows Shortcut
<magic_ninja> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<magic_ninja> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<magic_ninja> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<kevin327> type 123 if you can see this. (I'm having IRC issues.)
<fbc> nothlit:  I think it is..
<nothlit> AlexC_, oh, linux links are far more powerful... ln -s /media/windows/music /home/alex/music
<lovloss> 123
<Mastastealth> AlexC_: I think its ln -s /home/alex/music /media/windows/music
<kevin327> thanks
<lovloss> :)
<Mastastealth> bah! beat to it ;)
<lovloss> hahaha!
<fbc> It never stops.. my fans run constantly when picasa runs
<magic_ninja> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<magic_ninja> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<magic_ninja> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<fbc> nothlit: It never stops.. my fans run constantly when picasa runs
<nojoes> When i insert my network cable i don't get an IP until I do '/etc/init.d/networking restart'. How can I change this?
<lovloss> Im mostly here to see if i can answer questions, since im always asking. I try so many things, lol. Beryl one day. C++ the next. Rendering. New motherboard.
<Mastastealth> nojoes: do you have network manager installed?
<jb0nd38372> lovloss: Hehe same here I experiment so much, its not even funny, an IT manager would look at my style of computing and probally stroke out
<nojoes> Mastastealth: This is a fresh install. Is it standard?
<phiwum> Hey ho.  How do I see a log of recently applied upgrades?
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyone
<Mastastealth> nojoes: No I don't think so...just apt-get install network-manager-gnome, great network app that should autodetect wireless or wired connections
<lovloss> jb0nd38372: I live by the philosophy that making mistakes is better for learning than research =) Ive reinstalled ubuntu 4 times. I leave my system files on a seperate partition specifically for those mess-ups
<nothlit> does apt-get have a log?
<nojoes> Mastastealth: Ok, thanks alot!
<phiwum> nothlit: I should hope so!  But maybe not.
<lovloss> Once i just downloaded every package i could, and then all the suggested packages, and then THEIR suggested packages, until dvds failed to work o.O
<phiwum> nothlit: Surely Ubuntu keeps a record of when an upgrade was applied?
<magic_ninja> is there a package name for java
<nothlit> there should be a sudo log
<lovloss> magic_ninja: To program in?
<ValMarko> How can I run as Administor on gnome?
<nothlit> i would only look at the aptitude logs myself tho
<nothlit> !sudo | ValMarko
<ubotu> ValMarko: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jb0nd38372> lovloss: Ditto... right now i'm running beryl, with kiba dock, running world of warcraft under wine emulation , my windows friends come over and trip out when I cube the desktop and start rotating it... esp when world of warcraft is on one of the sides full screen
<lovloss> ValMarko : gksudo nautilus
<lovloss> :)
<lovloss> but BE CAREFUL
<Mastastealth> !java | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
* somerville32 slaps lovloss.
<phiwum> nothlit: What aptitude logs?  I'm new to ubuntu.
<ValMarko> tanks lovloss
<nothlit> phiwum, nm, alternate program
<AlexC_> How can I get Surround sound ( 5.1 ) with Ubuntu?
<phiwum> I guess that ls -lrt /var/cache/apt/archives works a bit.
<nothlit> !aptitude | phiwum
<ubotu> phiwum: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ValMarko> tanks everybody
<lovloss> jb0nd38372: lol :D Thats awesome. i need to figure out Wine
<Blippe> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lovloss> ValMarko: they are mad at me because gksudo is risky
<magic_ninja> Mastastealth: thans
<lovloss> ValMarko: you can delete any file, even system files
<nothlit> lovloss, gksu(do) is no riskier than sudo
<ValMarko> :) I just want to move a file to a directory just created :)
<ValMarko> Tanks anyway :)
<lovloss> nothlit: Except your in a GUI and not a command line. clicks and keyboard are different
<lasse> quit
<lovloss> ValMarko: it works for me, i use it ALL the time. Just be safe :D
<lasse> oops
<nothlit> a user could just as easily do rm -r wildcard character
<jb0nd38372> lovloss: me too , the current version of wine .0.9.2 I think actually runs wow, without any other configuration other than running wine wow.exe -opengl.  Back a couple wine builds ago, lotsa editing was required, maybe they can implement .net structures someday soon
<daviey> Hi, how can i easily convert avi to mpeg?
<nothlit> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<nothlit> !vlc | daviey
<ubotu> daviey: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<lovloss> jb0nd38372: Whenever i install anything in Wine, the program wont start. Says that the file is a bad exe.
<daviey> nothlit, *easily*
<nothlit> daviey, install vlc, it can transcode things
<daviey> cheersd
<nothlit> I think vlc as a whole actually has more features than mplayer
<lovloss> gksudo is the worst thing ever for changing permissions though. It always messes up :<
<nothlit> lovloss, again, it would be gksudo filemanager?
<lovloss> nothlit: ya
<nothlit> lovloss, and i've never had that problem
<jb0nd38372> lovloss: Ehh, I've not had that issue as of yet... I did most of my installs in ubuntu with automatix, and with wine, just ran ./winecfg after it installed and setup wine with basic options... , did a mime type to tell wine to7 handle *.exe's when clicked in natulas, and most things try and run that way for me, otherwise I jump to howto's.
<lovloss> jb0nd38372: hmm... i hope i get it configured right someday
<jb0nd38372> lovloss: you will.. :) got faith!
<brohken> hey
<brohken> can someone give me a recommendation and some info?
<nothlit> !automatix | jb0nd38372
<ubotu> jb0nd38372: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nothlit> !ask | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<glenn> new to Ubuntu ! hello
<brohken> im looking to install ubuntu. I need a recommendation on which kind of laptop to get. i'd like to run Beryl XGL with ubuntu
<brohken> and I also want something that will easily work with Ubuntu/Beryl... a Dell maybe?
<lovloss> okay let me show you guys what im doing. I installed Gabriel Knight 3, which wineapps says works fine
<nothlit> !hi | glenn
<ubotu> glenn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sc4ttrbrain> brohken,if ur looking a bit old laptop, try HP nx9100 ,mine is, all works by default, even the so called special button etc
<glenn> I'll just listen in
<nothlit> brohken, you probably want aiglx, the best bet is something with an intel card, otherwise run nvidia.
<lovloss> wine: could not load L"C:\\Sierra\\Gabriel Knight 3\\GK3.exe": Bad EXE format for
<nothlit> brohken, don't get an ati
<lovloss> and thats all. 'for'...
<lovloss> above that it says err:module:map_image Could not map section .rsrc, file probably truncated
<littlesniper> nothlit: ubuntu is installed now. i have the same issue as  during the installation fo the desktop CD: gnome starts then fall back to the login gdm screen
<lovloss> i get this message when i try to run *any* program i installed in wine, though they install just fine. anyone know what may be my issue?
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: have u run winecfg?
<brohken> nothlit: I saw a really nice guide for how to get beryl working with ubuntu on a pc with a ati card
<fbc> nothlit: does matter that the pictures that picasa is working with and thumnailing are 12 megapixel photos??
<brohken> why stay away from ati?
<nothlit> littlesniper, ok you'll need to press ctrl + alt+ f1, and login, then type less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: yes but i didnt see any changes to make, and my 'sound' tab crashes th cfg
<nothlit> littlesniper, and look at the errors
<swiftfeet8> After installing updates my sound card is no longer detected.  Any suggestions?
<nothlit> fbc, lol definitely
<littlesniper> nothlit: im on
<nothlit> fbc, its probably not near finished yet
<fbc> nothlit:  Crap... you get agood camera and it screws up your computer..
<nothlit> brohken, ati support is not the best in linux, unless you go with old cards supported by the radeon driver instead of the fglrx drivers
<nothlit> brohken, you can get ati, but i can't promise it won't be a HUGE hassle
<brohken> hrmmm
<sc4ttrbrain> ati radeon 9000 works great here
<swiftfeet8> I have a list of the updates that were done.  The kernel headers were updated, which I am guessing has something to do with it?
<brohken> how about the x series laptop radeons?
<nothlit> littlesniper, after you type that, you have to hit enter and scroll until you see errors
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: Do i need to add one of these quadrilion libraries?
<nothlit> swiftfeet8, kernel headers have nothing to do with your sound not working
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: what libs?
<nothlit> brohken, the radeon driver does not correlate to the radeons, its just the name of the opensource driver
<littlesniper> nothlit: :) im an old linux user, though not ubuntu. I got that :-P
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: under the 'libraries' tab of winecfg.
<swiftfeet8> I didn't think so, but the only other things that were updated were libavahi
<nothlit> littlesniper, ok then you can find the errors, or use w3m and then paste them in the pastebin
<nothlit> !pastebin | littlesniper
<ubotu> littlesniper: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: if it need it,yes...
<littlesniper> nothlit: i know that too :) though I dont know how i can do as X doesnt stay up as I told you
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: The wineapp page didnt mention any libraries, it just said it runs fine :( but i get the error message when i run it
<fbc> nothlit:  What's weird is that picasa uses something called explorer.exe that's using up my cock cycles over 75%. I gave it a nice value of 19 so that it doesn't consume all my cpu clock cycles.
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: get any error?
<nothlit> littlesniper, it sounds like x stays up from what you said, its just gnome initialisation fails and you get kicked back to gdm
<sc4ttrbrain> fbc: picasa run through wine
<nothlit> fbc, well i think explorer.exe is the program accessing the files?
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: wine: could not load L"C:\\Sierra\\Gabriel Knight 3\\GK3.exe": Bad EXE format for
<nothlit> fbc, yeah it is run through wine
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: and err:module:map_image Could not map section .rsrc, file probably truncated
<brohken> does anyone have a link to a super easy XGL Beryl install for ubuntu?
<brohken> for a noob
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: is it listed in wine appdb as runnable under wine?
<nothlit> brohken, wiki.beryl-project.org
<fbc> nothlit: I stopped using wine along time ago. I'm sober now.. :-p
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: yes, they said it works fine
<nothlit> fbc, hahaha
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: it installed perfectly - although, it didnt go to the directx installer afterwards.
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: it use opengl?
<jb0nd38372> brohken: If your using an nvidia card.. this howto was extremely straight foward for me http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: It is supposed to run on directx
<eilker> hi , i am installing ubuntu-server at the moment, anybody experienced with it ?
<Atlas95> hello
<sc4ttrbrain> hmm,never try this one..
<nothlit> !anybody | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brohken> is there an ati guide? just incase i do go with a dell
<brianMan> Does multiple entries of "nameserver" in resolv.conf act as a "round-robin type DNS", or as an " if first doesn't respond try second, if second doesn't respond try third etc"?
<Atlas95> I want to know how to use hibernate with a ati card AND if possible encrypted swap
<daxxar> When I try to use the native 16:9-resolution on my projector, I get this: "(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1280x720" (no mode of this name)"
<Atlas95> could you help me please
<daxxar> What could be the cause?
<nothlit> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: but, bad exe format usually means,its not supported by wine yet (in my case)
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: then why were these guys able to run it :<
<sc4ttrbrain> gimme urls
<littlesniper> nothlit: I have a lot of strange errors, it doesnt like the graphic card indeed. For e.g. it says /dev/dr/card0 return -1 (doesnt exist)
<eilker> hi , i am installing ubuntu-server at the moment, there are options, install to hard disk, install lamp server, what to choose ?
<daxxar> nothlit, that was fo rme?
<nothlit> littlesniper, how did you set up your voodoo card before?
<nothlit> eilker, it depends on what sort of server you want
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: gimme urls
<Mastastealth> eilker: do you want the LAMP stuff?
<nothlit> eilker, describe it
<Mastastealth> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<refus3d> come to #refus3d i will answer any questions
<lovloss> sc4tterbrain: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=515
<littlesniper> nothlit: what to do you mean, I did nothing. Though it was working fine with zenwalk, slackware also
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: checking
<eilker> nothlit: i want lamp too, but choosed install to hard disk, after installation, wii i not able to install lamp from cd ? did i do wrong ?
<bXi> does one of you know any sound edit/recording tools cept for audacity
<littlesniper> nothlit: yes zenwalk doesnt use gnome...
<nothlit> eilker, nope you can still install it, the disc just makes it easier, follow the link/guid
<nothlit> !lamp | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: got the same version?
<nothlit> littlesniper, so is it popping back to gdm or is x restarting?
<eilker> nothlit: i know that guide, but if i choosed install lamp server , would it use cd as a repo ?
<Roscar> I'm hoping for help installing the propriatary drivers for my ati video card. I'm running Dapper and have an ATI Radeon 9200 SE
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: i have the version that ubuntu loads as a package, and it hasnt given me an update :/
<nothlit> eilker, it can
<Roscar> I've downloaded the driver from ATI's site but I'm unsure where to go from there.
<nothlit> eilker, i think
<nothlit> eilker, if you need to get rid of the cdrom, you can comment it out it /etc/apt/sources.list
<Crazyl1nk> im in need of some help
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: no imean the software version
<littlesniper> nothlit: afaik go back to gdm, dont know if it also restart X
<nothlit> !sources.list | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cpic> Hi
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: Gabriel knight? yes, same version
<eilker> nothlit: so what happens, if i boot from cd and choose install lamp server, after installation
<nothlit> littlesniper, if you don't see any console/black/white/text/foreground/black/white/flickering/blinking, x didn't restart
<littlesniper> nothlit: i have also a complain about aiglx saying that the 3D driver claims not to support visual xxxx
<tristam_> /* off topic: What does SOL stand for? As in this service is SOL */
<nothlit> eilker, oh you can't do that, it'll start the installation from scratch
<lovloss> tristam_: sh** out of luck
<nothlit> littlesniper, um... thats really odd... aiglx is for composite window managers.. but you don't even have one installed
<eilker> nothlit: and without lamp server, what is the use of ubuntu server ?
<nothlit> littlesniper, what version # are you installing?
<eilker> !evms
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-15 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<DaDiablo> I have the following problem: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know what i have to do?
<littlesniper> nothlit: edgy from alternate CD
<tristam_> thanks lovloss
<Crazyl1nk> im trying to add a user over my terminal commands using the Useradd command but i get a reply saying "useradd: unable to lock password file" how can i fix this?
<nothlit> eilker, you can build it from scratch... a non -x installation, you can run samba, nfs, lots of things
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: how did the installation?have u install things that needed by the software?
<lovloss> tristam_: ;)
<lovloss> sc4ttrbrain: I believe so. It says directx is up to date
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: directx 9?
<lovloss> the one that came with GK3
<littlesniper> actually I have black flickering in the short time I have gnome, before falling back to gdm. I dont know if this is a X restarting sign
<eilker> nothlit: i am gonna format and choose lamp server installation...
<lovloss> which is like 6.
<pike_> DaDiablo: im assuming thats mplayer ? what are you wanting to do?
<nothlit> littlesniper, #xorg might be able to help you
<cpic> Hi, I need some help please. I'm trying to configure spamassassin with amavis-new in dapper, but it just doesn't work, amavis-new works ok with clam-av but spamassassin. Has someone succeded configuring this in dapper?
<nothlit> littlesniper, you can restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace and see if theres any difference
<littlesniper> nothlit: :/ are you sure its their issue ? i mean the same computer works for other linux distribution which are shipped with xorg as well
<Cisco> hi evrebody
<nothlit> littlesniper, its not but they might be able to help you, otherwise you can stick around here and keep asking or ask on ubuntuforums.org
<sc4ttrbrain> lovloss: hmm...sorry dunno bout this one,it should load just fine
<swiftfeet8> could someone help me with the syntax in modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<Cisco> can anyone help me with gdm?
<nothlit> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<nothlit> !anyone | Cisco
<ubotu> Cisco: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<littlesniper> nothliti: thank you
<swiftfeet8> !modprobe.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swiftfeet8> !alsa-base
<ubotu> alsa-base: ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.11-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 153 kB, installed size 332 kB
<nothlit> swiftfeet8, to autoload modules just put the name in a new line on /etc/modules
<Cisco> ah ok
<chaman> hello
<Cisco> I'm italian, so i try to expose as i can my problem
<Cisco> So
<eilker> nothlit: can we say that the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-server is only X ?
<pike_> eilker: and other bloat
<nothlit> eilker, no, it lacks all the desktop packages, and suites
<eilker> pike_:bloat ?
<magic_ninja> does anyone have the java6 runtime (their download site is down) or know a link to another site that hosts them
<sc4ttrbrain> eilker: the server kernel is different i think
<Cisco> i have some problems with login manager: gdm doesent start and the icon of log out doesn't show me icon to rebbot or shoutdown pc
<pike_> eilker: i was refering to the suites and other software you might not use but is installed
<Mastastealth> Cisco: are you using XGL?
* eilker is going to format his ubuntu-server than re-install with lamp server support
<Cisco> i'm on edgy, aiglx so, with compiz, but no activated
<Crazyl1nk> im trying to add a user over my terminal commands using the Useradd command but i get a reply saying "useradd: unable to lock password file" how can i fix this?
<finalbeta> Anyone using Nicotine as soulseek client? i'm guessing the version in edgy is already to old to stay connected to the network.
<finalbeta> That's really a problem with things like that and wine, they are outdated the moment they are put in the repo.
<Cisco> but i dont think is aiglx problem
<Cisco> if i write on shell dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Cisco> the output is:sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<swiftfeet8> but when I try loading the module with modprobe I get nothing
<Cisco>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<Cisco> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<swiftfeet8> shadow_7: when I try to load the module with modprobe I get nothing
<NoonInSF> Does ubuntu just not support sleep on the power pc platform?
* eilker installed ubuntu-server on kubuntu :D
<nothlit> sc4ttrbrain, ehm? kernel different?
<Cisco> i try to remove and install again by synaptic gdm, but it's the same
<sc4ttrbrain> nothlit: doesnt it come with kernel automized for server?
<Mastastealth> Cisco: Ok, I was asking about XGL cuz that happened when I had it instsalled (the logout buttons missing), but aiglx hasnt messed with that. if you do a "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" when you are in the console mode (ctrl-alt-f1), what happens?
<nothlit> sc4ttrbrain, ehm I don't think so, could be wrong
<Cisco> now i try
<eilker> ssh host@user // isnt it correct ?
<nothlit> eilker, user@host
<nothlit> rofl
<sc4ttrbrain> not automized > optimized
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Does nesting groups work in /etc/group?
<nothlit> sc4ttrbrain, people don't really read word by word anyways lol
<Jessehk> If I burn a Windows CD image in Ubuntu, will it work in Windows?
<eilker> nothlit: doesnt ubuntu-server come ssh installed ?
<nothlit> It should
<ClydeGoffe> Hey does anyone know anything about dm-raid and lvm?
<nothlit> eilker, no?
<sc4ttrbrain> nothlit: yeah lol
<littlesniper> nothlit: info: when I put vesa as graphic driver, it works
<nothlit> eilker, its plain, or with dns or lamp
<ollekalle> q: I have a problem. I just installed xorg with some auto-login feature. During installation x was running smoothly but after reboot by screen goes black. It gets no signal according to the crt-LED. Any suggestions on where to start serching for problems?
<ClydeGoffe> sorry i meant md-raid
<nothlit> eilker, JUST ubuntu-minimal+standard
<zylche> I have a game that sometimes crashes Ubuntu, but I can't find anything in the system logs about it, is there anything else I can check?
<eilker> nothlit: i see...
<nothlit> littlesniper, thats great :)
<littlesniper> nothlit: the driver installed by ubuntu for vodoo 3 doesnt work
<nothlit> littlesniper, ahh
<littlesniper> nothlit: so it seems :/
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyoone
<nothlit> littlesniper, i would have recommended a legacy/compatibility driver but I don't really know about voodoo stuff
<eilker> nothlit: is it enough to install svgalib-bin for links2 ? do i need more packages ?
<ClydeGoffe> I have an md raid 1 device that is a physical volume being used by a lvm volume group that i have
<ClydeGoffe> i want to stop this md device i.e mdadm -S /dev/md
<ClydeGoffe> but it keeps telling me the device is busy
<nothlit> eilker, you can just use the regular framebuffer... (and gpm if you want) ... or use directfb, but you'll need to run it as root
<nothlit> !framebuffer | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Crazyl1nk> im getting a "useradd: unable to lock password file" when i attempt to add a user from terminal, Why?
<NoonInSF> It's amazing, this channel has been so helpful when i've asked my about installing, and when i asked about getting my network card to work. But the moment i mention my powerpc not sleeping. The room goes silent. (well as silent as it can get) I mean, ubuntu not being able to support hibernate, and suspend is a huge issue.
<nothlit> eilker, if you install svgalib, you'll need to configure it, just like the xorg config, but manually
<ClydeGoffe> I realize that i need to somehow diactivate that volume group to make it unbusy
<ClydeGoffe> but not sure how
<nothlit> NoonInSF, not so much, windows doesn't have it really working, and you can still shutdown/startup
<Mastastealth> NoonInSF, I'm not sure if you've heard too, but Ubuntu will not be officially supporting PPC soon...
<nothlit> umount it?
<nothlit> fluxbuntu is developing a pcc branch, for ps3 support
* eilker forgot his root password funny night here :)
<Dimon> test
<zylche> ERROR!
<NoonInSF> is there any other flavor of linux with more work being done for the powerpc?
<nothlit> eilker, why do you have one set?
<deep> fatal error O_o
<nothlit> gentoo should support it well
<zylche> for Elischa and bitmvnch, true
<nothlit> yellow dog?
<pike_> is yellowdog still active?
<Crazyl1nk> *wave* help-o?
<zylche> it thought it changed colour
<zyth> anyone know how i check if DMA is enabled for my hard disk?
<Mastastealth> yellowdog was the f its PS3 distro, so I guess it has to be active
<nothlit> dunno Seveas said something about it i think a day or two ago
<Mastastealth> *first
* zylche tries an experiment
<Slart> NoonInSF: from what I've heard Debian at least tries to work on just about everything.. don't know about powerpc though
<zylche> windows > linux unless someone helps
<nothlit> zyth, man hdparm
<Seveas> nothlit, .
<Seveas> ?
<zylche> I have a game that sometimes crashes Ubuntu, but I can't find anything in the system logs about it, is there anything else I can check?
<zylche> :P
<mumrah> i'm having trouble setting up a printer
<nothlit> Seveas, you said something about yellowdog a few days ago  i think?
<zylche> I thought that was a lost dog
<jughead> the default driver that loaded for my onboard graphics is the "i810" driver.  I have a 945GM mobile express chipset; is there a better driver?  my games run slow and I get the "warning:  3D driver claims not to support visual 0x5b"
<mumrah> it detects and installed fine, but when it prints, nothing gets printed
<nothlit> !windows | zylche
<ubotu> zylche: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nothlit> zylche, :P
<Mastastealth> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<zylche> :P
<nothlit> i think
<eilker> nothlit: is  directfb  a package ?
<Slart> I have 2 linux-boxes working at the moment.. is there some native way of sharing files between them or should I use samba on both?
<nothlit> !framebuffer | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Cisco> i'm returned
<pike_> !nfs| Slart
<nothlit> eilker, it is, but you can just use the plain old framebuffer
<ubotu> Slart: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bigbro> Slart: You can use SAMBA, though I'd recommend NFS if you don't need to connect any windows machines to them.
<pike_> Slart: i also use sshfs to mount remote systems
<daxxar> I was wondering if anyone could offer me some help in getting my projector to work with 1280x720 (16:9). I've tried setting it in xorg.conf, and later set a custom modeline, but it still falls back to e.g. 1024x768. Could someone take a look at my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log? They're here: http://daxxar.com/~daxxar/Xorg.0.log http://daxxar.com/~daxxar/xorg.conf
<Slart> pike_: hmm.. I've heard some bad things about nfs regarding to security...
<nothlit> fuse virtual fs's are great
<Cisco> when i wrote restrt gdm, system said me, error display and put me out, in other display (display 1)
<eilker> nothlit: ahaa:) fb means frame buffer:) and the biggest team of world for me  :)
<Crazyl1nk> i need help please, people are waiting for me to finish this project, i need help
<Slart> but sshfs and nfs are good alternatives then?
<nothlit> Slart, doesn't matter if you keep it within a network
<nothlit> !ask | Crazyl1nk
<ubotu> Crazyl1nk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mastastealth> Cisco: do you have an ATI card?
<Crazyl1nk> i do ask, no one answers >_<
<Cisco> no, intel integrated
<Cisco> i810
<Cisco> yesterday all work good
<jengc0il> nothlit: wht happend if i upgrade
<Slart> nothlit, pike_: ok, I'll go check on those.. thanks!
<jengc0il> jengc0il@insecure-b0x:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cisco> i try to install bum and gfxboot
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: use adduser, not useradd
<nothlit> jengc0il, elaborate please?
<Cisco> and this problem come
<Cisco> i have uninstall bum and gfxboot by synaptic but the problems remain...
<jengc0il> nothlit: do all old package must update again
<mzanfardino> okay, another rookie question: I'm trying to transfer a file from one machine to anther.  I've installed ftpd and wu-ftpd (as recommended by ftpd) on the host machine, yet I cannot connect to it.  What am I missing?
<nothlit> jengc0il, from what state?
<Cisco> any idea?
<nothlit> jengc0il, to what state
<bigbro> mzanfardino: Ignore FTP unless you must use it for some reason. Use scp <file> <remotehost>:
<nothlit> mzanfardino, you installed TWO ftp daemons?
<Cisco> when systen put me on displasy 1, gdm work correctly
<mzanfardino> bigbro: I'm not familiar with scp
<nothlit> !gtfp | mzanfardino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtfp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> nothlit: sorry for my newbie questions, but what i want to is to reach internet graphically in console, i read fb but didnt get the point...
<mzanfardino> nothlit: I installed ftpd first, wasn't able to connect, then read that I shouldbe using wu-ftpd.
<nothlit> mzanfardino, you can also use sftp
<pike_> mzanfardino: an alternative is to use scp sftp.  there is a gui windows client called winscp. all you have to do at the server is apt-get install openssh-server
<bigbro> mzanfardino: It's Secure CoPy. Use it instead of FTP.
<nothlit> eilker, you need to edit your grub.conf to include a vga code
<mzanfardino> pike_: will that permit remote access to my machine?
<nothlit> !gftp | mzanfardino
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bigbro> mzanfardino: Are they both Linux machines?
<pike_> mzanfardino: yes
<mzanfardino> yes
<nothlit> eilker, then you will need to restart, and run links2 -g
<Crazyl1nk> adduser -d /home/teamspeak teamspeak = Option d is ambiguous (debug, disabled-login, disabled-password) adduser: The user `/home/teamspeak' does not exist.
<mzanfardino> ok, one sec
<bigbro> mzanfardino: Use scp - it will already be installed and ready to run - no daemons to configure, nothing.
<jengc0il> nothlit: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<bigbro> mzanfardino: It just works - and is secure.
<pike_> mzanfardino: if your machine is exposed to the internet id uninstall the ftp server unless you are comfortable setting it up right
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: that's not the correct syntax.  Just do   adduser teamspeak
<bigbro> !scp | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<nothlit> sftp is also already installed
<jengc0il> nothlit: step apt-get update
<nothlit> bigbro, you  haven't told him/her that he needs to install openssh-server first
<padlefot> why does the ircd resolve my host as 'i=' ?
<Crazyl1nk> only root may add user or group, do i run in root terminal?
<Thuryn> no
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: sudo adduser teamspeak
<Crazyl1nk> (forgive me im learning as i go)
<padlefot> same as the thilde on other networks? no working identd?
<nothlit> jengc0il, you're running dapper?
<jengc0il> nothlit: yup
<jengc0il> LTS
<jengc0il> nothlit: LTS 6.06
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: why not use system > administration > users and groups ?
<Crazyl1nk> because id like to run as this page tells me, i hate turning off from the commands they give me because then i dont know where i went wrong
<nothlit> jengc0il, oh upgrade/dist-upgrade, if you don't modify sources.list in a specific way, will just basically keep your packages up to date, after you syncronise the lists with update
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: what page?
<Crazyl1nk> http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=tutorial_b
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: ok did that adduser command work?
<eilker> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jengc0il> nothlit: oic. mean all that pckage had install will not missing
<Crazyl1nk> it did let me finish up the questions its asking me
<buscon> Hi, how can I make an ubuntu mirror from a debian machine?
<Crazyl1nk> ok yes
<Crazyl1nk> user is added
<nothlit> buscon, just use a guide to set up a mirror but mirror an ubuntu repository instead
<buscon> nothlit, that's what I did, but I get
<buscon> Download of dists/edgy/Release failed: 404 Not Found Download of dists/edgy/Release.gpg failed: 404 Not Found Release signature does not verify.
<eilker> how to find the repo for a package ? i am looing for links2 but i dont know at which repo it is...
<eilker> *looking
<nothlit> buscon, you needto get the gpg key
<nothlit> !info links2
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre23-1 (edgy), package size 2009 kB, installed size 3224 kB
<pike_> eilker: i do apt-cache madison packagename
<pike_> eilker: er but that wont help you if repo isnt there  :)
<mzanfardino> thank you.  SCP seems to do the trick.
<eilker> pike_: madison ? :)
<hjmills> eilker: if its in ubuntu just enable them all and install it or use apt-cache or if its not on the ubuntu repos search on apt.org (i think thats right) but they may not work
<pike_> eilker: fyi it in universe
<zylche> talking of crashes, ubuntu just did it on its very own..
<jrib> ubotu: tell Crazyl1nk about sudo
<nothlit> jrib, why you using tell?
<l3mr> is there a way to upgrade from a running 32bit system to a 64bit ubuntu? ( i installed my old harddisk with i386 ubu in my new 64bit system ), or do i have to install the base system anew?
<ollekalle> q: my nvida-driver seems to stop working after I installed gdm. (I managed to run while installing though). If I change driver to vesa in xorg.conf x starts but with nvidia I get a black screen. Any ideas?
<ven0m> Guys, i am new to linux, and i got a problem with streaming videos, on YouTube for example - i hear no sound in NONE of them. what am i missing to fix that?
<nothlit> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<mathiouzz> ollekalle take a look at /var/log/xorg.o.loh
<mathiouzz> log*
<ven0m> i installed flash 9 already
<jrib> nothlit: why not?
<mathiouzz> u'll probably find the reason why u've got a black screen
<nothlit> jrib, so other users could potentially see it and learn something? dunno
<eilker> pike_: thanx
<ven0m> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<pike_> ven0m: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297298 maybe
<jrib> nothlit: I guess that's a godo point
<defrex0> also make sure you have a plugin and not just the player
<eilker> nothlit: is 3 gb enough for ubuntu server with lamp ?
<nothlit> ollekalle, its /var/log/Xorg.0.log (the capitalised X is important)
<mathiouzz> too late nothlit :P
<mathiouzz> <mathiouzz> ollekalle take a look at /var/log/xorg.o.loh
<mathiouzz> <mathiouzz> log*
<nothlit> eilker, should be, depends on how large your /var/www will be
<nothlit> mathiouzz, reread what  I said
<lasse__> eilker  its probably enoguh
<mathiouzz> erh oky :P
<eilker> nothlit: got it, just practicing here :)
<ollekalle> nothlit, mathiouzz: It keeps only the last session logged, right?
<cbx33> is there a nice piece of ubuntu software to burn a slideshow for use o na dvd playert?
<mailer>  where did i loose the dvd image i just copied while trying to write multiple copies in edgy?
<mathiouzz> or take a look at /var/log/gdm sumthin
<mailer> ie, where in filesysytem...
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: from what youv told me and from this page im almost done, if you can do you mind helping me with the last few steps?
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: just ask the channel, I'll help if I can
<nothlit> ollekalle, more sessions will get logged as well... take a look in /var/log... if on the command line use ls /var/log
<l3mr> is it possible to resize an ext3 partition without losing any data on that partition ( given that there is enough free space ) ?
<nothlit> !gparted | l3mr
<ubotu> l3mr: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Helpmeee> When i try to install nvidia drivers i get following msg: You appear to be using a modular X.org release, but nvidia-installer was unable to determine the correct X library installation path with the pkg-config utility
<Helpmeee> Whats wrong?
<XiXaQ> how can I find out which other machines are on my subnet?
<nothlit> !xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ubox> hey all
<Helpmeee> im having some trouble installing that
<nothlit> Helpmeee, you'll need to tell us what you error messages are
<ubox> anyone knows about -> fetchmail: socket error while fetching from ...
<carlos42> my friend's aunt is having a disaster area with an old pc, i got sketchy information from him but sounds like virus infections and the thing is dying.  not sure of age of pc but he thinks it's running windows 95, possibly windows 98 so it's likely to be more than 6 years old, can't remember what specs were back then, probably pentium/p2 with 16-64MB ram.  i suggested Ubuntu if she doesn't want to replace the pc.  will Ubuntu work on such a lo
<carlos42> spec PC?
<pike_> carlos42: go with xubuntu ligher but still gui friendly
<bigbro> carlos42: PRobably, yes. But your question is like asking how long a piece of string is.
<Helpmeee> nothlit, Nvidia thing or  or xorg-dev
<ollekalle> nothlit, mathiouzz: not much fishy in the log. There are a handful of "NVIDIA(0): WAIT...". Any clues or something I should look for?
<bigbro> carlos42: It's a better (IMHO) alternative than any of the modern windows variants.
<nothlit> Helpmeee, xorg-dev
<nothlit> ollekalle, anything with ER or error
<Helpmeee> Hmm.. now that I think of it, i dont think that i've tried to install that ...
<ubox> anyone knows about -> fetchmail: socket error while fetching from ...
<nothlit> carlos42, it won't work on something with such low ram
<knoppix> knkn
<nothlit> carlos42, theres a very slight chance xubuntu may run, but I doubt it
<togawoga> hiya - trying to install ubuntu
<carlos42> (g) :-) yes, i know... "work" is a relative term.... all she needs is to do web surfing and edit word documents I think.  Is there some way of just saying to ubuntu when it starts "only install the bare minimum"?
<Crazyl1nk> the page askes me to run a command "tar -xjf ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2" but it doesnt work.
<Helpmeee> nothlit, could you write the commandline here on how to isntall it? Wanna get things right ;p
<togawoga> i'm getting very confused...I boot up with the cd, and i just get a brown screen
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: pastebin the output
<nothlit> carlos42, not unless you want to start without graphics and do things from the command line
<jrib> !pastebin | Crazyl1nk
<ubotu> Crazyl1nk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<togawoga> i can do ctrl-alt-F1 and get a prompt, but no commands do anything other than just sit there
<nothlit> Helpmeee, sudo aptitude install xorg-dev
<nothlit> togawoga, did you log in?
<ubox> anyone for fetchmail error?
<togawoga> no i didn't log in
<ollekalle> nothlit: not a single er or error (lots of vERsion though :/ ). I appreciate any suggestions...
<Helpmeee> nothlit, thanks, gonna try it right away :)
<mailer> now where did i lose the dvd disc image I copied into edgy while trying to write multiple copies?
<carlos42> nothlit: i'd have no problem doing that myself, i'm an old hand with various linux distros but i was going to post my friend a CD and get him to do it... if it looks at all hard he'll give up and go out and spend 400 on a low spec box to run XP Home (yuk!!)
<togawoga> i put the cd in and hit the 'run or install ubuntu' option
<nothlit> bah my factoids are all rejected
<togawoga> i can't even run 'ls' the prompt just hangs
<nothlit> carlos42, DSL? you could give him xubuntu and hope it works
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: i dont understand what you mean
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: copy the command you entered, as well as the output.  Then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste it in the form there.  Submit it.  Then give us the url
<togawoga> somehow i'm booting up, but the installer isn't starting
<zylche> -_-
<togawoga> is the installer supposed to start when you boot off of the cd?
<nothlit> !alternate | togawoga
<ubotu> togawoga: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: there was no output that the problem ._.
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: paste the command then
<togawoga> yes i get that its a live cd, but how do i get from the live part to starting the installation?
<s0nix> hi
<togawoga> i just get a blank screen with a mouse cursor
<donvella> help please i have to goto work but i only have 10minutes, i just need to know how to navigate to my boot folder in my file system
<donvella> through console that is
<s0nix> anyone here use vmware with a guest OS WINXP installed on a physical disk... i got a problem with hal.dll :(
<nothlit> !alternate | togawoga
<ubotu> togawoga: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mailer> donvella, ls /boot
<carlos42> nothlit: :-) she doesn't even have broadband i think - he was reporting download speeds of 3k per second, which sounds like dialup to me... he's non technical... I think he's already given up on linux as he thinks it sounds hard, shame to fork out 400 though and end up with windows XP which will go out of support in a few years, is inferior and virus prone when she could end up with a beautiful new experience, mind you I'm not trekking 30 m
<carlos42> out to Maidenhead to install it for her
<nothlit> donvella, cd /boot
<togawoga> nothlit are you trying to tell me i should be using the alternate cd?
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: you can do most of that stuff with the gui.  The wget command just downloads a file.  The tar -xjf thing just extracts it
<donvella> cheers
<nothlit> carlos42, how do you expect him to run xp on 64mb ram?
<Crazyl1nk> i know
<nothlit> togawoga, its easier than fixing X on the livecd
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: what is GUI?
<togawoga> ok thanks
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: graphical user interface
<nothlit> GUI = graphical user interface
<togawoga> hopei have another blank cd around :(
<Crazyl1nk> well dont i feel dumb.
<carlos42> nothlit - sorry not to be clear.... i said his options are (1) upgrade to linux or (2) throw the pc away and buy a new one with XP on it for about 400
<carlos42> option (3), trying to make windows 98 or 95 work and be safe is just not worth it
<Helpmeee> nothlit, is it "aptidue"
<nothlit> !aptitude | Helpmeee
<ubotu> Helpmeee: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<eilker> nothlit: i am in partioaning screen, 1/erase the disk 2/ erase the disk and use lvm , what to choose
<eilker> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nothlit> eilker, depends on what you want to use.. lvm is advanced, but lets you do things like resize on the fly, span across multiple partitions, snapshots and so on
<nothlit> eilker, do you want to wipe the whole disk?
<mrabbit> hey, torrents on ubuntu download slowly whilst the upload speed is normal, my router is fine as the speeds are ok on windows and were on suse 10.1 which i stopped using
<nothlit> eilker, lvm takes more work, i would recommend using ext3
<eilker> nothlit: working with vmware server
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: i switched to the teamspeak profile from my terminal, im punching the commands from the terminal. is there a easier way to do the remaining steps?
<nothlit> eilker, just choose 1
<seppe> hi, does anyone has a solution to the poor ntfs-3g performance when writing large files (a 4 GB file takes 3 hours to copy!)
<eilker> nothlit: sorry u recommend without lvm ?
<nothlit> seppe, don't use ntfs
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: what step are you on?
<mrabbit> can anybody plz help me sort out my slow torrents? i've tried azureus and ktorrent
<seppe> easy said
<XiXaQ> hmm. Dependency is not satisfiable: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 <-- How can I fix that?
<nothlit> eilker, yeah its advanced, there will be graphical tools for it in feisty probably, but now now
<shwag> how do I troubleshoot a VHOST that is not being recognized?
<seppe> it's a external hard drive I want to use in Windows machines and Linux machines without installing ext2 s
<seppe> support for windows
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: the command right under the *Unpack the Linux server by using the following command*
<nothlit> seppe, use FAT
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: right click on the tar.bz2 you downloaded and extract it
<mralphabet> seppe: are you sure it is usb 2.0?
<seppe> the problem with FAT32 is that it can't handle files larger than 4 GB
<seppe> yes, it's USB 2.0
<mralphabet> those speeds seem right for usb 1.1
<nothlit> you're using it for backup images?
<seppe> yeah, kind of :)
<mralphabet> but is it recognized as 2.0
<seppe> DVD images
<nothlit> you can always use the split command
<seppe> dunno, how can I check?
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: done
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: now you can do the remaining steps in your terminal
<seppe> *sigh* I guess I have to format it as ext2 and install that driver from fs-driver.org on all Windows machines I tough with this external hdd
<nothlit> seppe, lshw
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: "In order to start the server change into the 'tss2_rc2'..." this one
<eilker> could anyone tell me a way to damage my mbr ?
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: wont this change anything i did in the remaing steps?
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: no
<l3mr> If i run gparted from the ubuntu live cd and resize my ext3 partition, no data will be deleted?
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: what you just did and that tar command are the same thing
<Crazyl1nk> ok thank you one second
<carlos42> thanks guys... looks like ubuntu can't solve this lady's problems but thanks very much for your input...
<nothlit> l3mr, correct
<jokoon> Lol my screen looks like I'm using a lens, but in full screen. Just after trying to launch a quake 3 game
<jokoon> not bad
<jokoon> how do I exit this ?
<eilker> how to damage my mbr ??
<seppe> wierd, lshw | grep usb shows 2 USB busses as usb-1.10 and one as usb-2.0, and I have only 2 USB slots :)
<pike_> eilker: dd?
<l3mr> nothlit: ok, thanks. just wanted to make sure.
<pike_> eilker: cat?
<l3mr> :)
<xerox> hola
<pike_> etc
<xerox> alguien por ahi
<eilker> pike_: i wanna damage my mbr....
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: i love you o_o....
<pike_> eilker: why?
<eilker> pike_: to leanr how to fix it
<nothlit> eilker, use dd and overwrite those blocks
<eilker> *learn
<chutzpah> are there any imagemagick packages that don't depend on x11?
<eilker> !dd
<nothlit> eilker, read how to back up your mbr with dd, then reverse the command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> or you can fill it with something from /dev/urandom
<nothlit> or null
<nothlit> You could use an arbitrary file if you wanted
<hjmills> www.<firstname>.<lastname>.youaremighty.com
<eilker> nothlit: more clear pls, sudo dd /than ?
<nothlit> eilker, google backup mbr dd
<nothlit> eilker, and read the usage of dd, wikipedia has a nice article
<eilker> nothlit: ok thanx
<nothlit> eilker, then restore the mbr with /dev/urandom  or null or an artbitrary file
<nothlit> eilker, the howtos tell you how to restore, basically restore it with something else
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: now that the hard part is out of the way, do you know of anything about Teamspeak?
<jrib> Crazyl1nk: nope
<eilker> nothlit: i have already read howto restore , but i dont know howto damage :)
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: crap... time for trial and error.
<nothlit> eilker, lol don't use the .img file to restore with
<eilker> nothlit: in fact i damaged it many times without knowing it is my nightmare :D
<nothlit> eilker, restore instead from /dev/urandom or /dev/null or /path/to/file.mp3
<jokoon> can, someone, tell me, how, to return, in normal, fullscreen mode, on desktop ?
<nothlit> so it would be if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<nothlit> with a limiter of course
<nothlit> make sure you use a limiter or it'll wipe the whole drive, and you wouldn't want that
<morghot> hi all
<eilker> nothlit: in fact i still didnt understand how to do it, i think i need to google...
<jokoon> How to quit the zooming mode on ubuntu desktop ?
<nothlit> eilker, do you understand how dd works?
<nothlit> eilker, man dd
<seppe> wasn't there a graphical format/create FS utility in Gnome present? If so, what is it called and where do I find it?
<eilker> nothlit: i was already start to read it:)
<nothlit> eilker, :D:D
<l3mr> seppe: gparted?
<nothlit> !gparted | seppe
<ubotu> seppe: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<seppe> yeah, but I guess it isn't installed default
<seppe> because I don't have it right now :)
<l3mr> seppe: but you have apt-get
<l3mr> :)
<seppe> yeah, and a slow internet connection ;)
<Eddie> i have a wireless card and the driver it loads i dont want so i have to rmmod the driver and modprobe the correct one everytime. Is there a way to set the driver to the one i wish so i dont have to do this everytime i reboot
<seppe> ah its almost downloaded hehe
<goochy> isn't there a VNC viewer built into ubuntu?
<nothlit> yeah
<nothlit> Applications, Internet, Terminal whatever
<brussel> I'm not happy with Ubuntu's support of keyboards. I finally had to go buy another keyboard because Ubuntu just isn't up to speed.
<chutzpah> are there any imagemagick packages that don't depend on X?
<Pf123b> What would a channel be for help on mysql-server on ubuntu?
<nothlit> did you try reconfiguring xorg?
<nothlit> Pf123b, this one
<eilker> nothlit: is "dd mbr" very stupid approach ? so sorry
<pike_> Eddie: you should be able to add a module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  and the one to load to /etc/modules
<Pf123b> Well, I just apt-get installed' mysql-server, and yea, im trying to login, telling me wrong password, what would my password be?
<nothlit> chutzpah, Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2), libice6, libjasper-1.701-1 (>= 1.701.0), libjpeg62, liblcms1 (>= 1.08-1), libmagick9, libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel), libsm6, libtiff4, libx11-6, libxext6, libxml2 (>= 2.6.26), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1)
<burgermann> Hi. What's the reconfigure command for dpkg?
<Eddie> thanks pike_ i will do that now :)
<eilker> Pf123b: mysql -u root -p
<nothlit> !lamp | Pf123b
<ubotu> Pf123b: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nothlit> dpkg-reconfigure
<burgermann> oh
<burgermann> thx
<Pf123b> thanks, ill take a look at that
<chutzpah> nothlit: so i take it that there are no packages for it that don't depend on libx11?
<nothlit> !find imagemagick
<ubotu> Found: graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat, imagemagick
<ehazlett> is there a way to find the user of a sudo'd command?  im trying to find the username of a sudo command (not root)...
<|McCoy|> anyone here has Hamachi working on Ubuntu? I'm facing this problem and I don't know how to solve it: http://forums.hamachi.cc/viewtopic.php?t=11191
<kmaynard> |McCoy|, yo
<magic_ninja> does anyone have the jre6 bin
<goochy> I get this error when trying to execute the terminal server client http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37034/
<|McCoy|> kmaynard: any tips?
<kmaynard> |McCoy|, i got it running, but i havent had trouble with it
<sgorilla80> whats a normal price for a ds3 in the us
<pike_> ehazlett: dunno maybe  "for i in `ls /home/`; do cat /home/$i/.bash_history| grep commandname; done" but thats not a real answer..
<finalbeta> magic_ninja, it's free to download from sun. Why do you need it?
<nothlit> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<finalbeta> nothlit, he specifically asked for 6
<finalbeta> so no repo will help him
<finalbeta> atleast not the ubuntu ones which are doomed to have old versions.
<nothlit> feisty? :P
<goochy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37034/   anybody know what this means?
<finalbeta> nothlit, pretty sure feisty wont have it for some time ever. I'm pretty disappointed with it anyway. better GTK support my "bum". The open File dialog looks like something a kid hacked up. And most special things are still not supported. And with that Netbeans 5.5 wrote 2 of my projects broken.
<Zambezi> How is the support for Pioneer DVD+R Duallayer-writer in Linux?
<diezare> Guys, I have ubuntu 6.10 and I want to install kernel 686 smp. But I can't find it in apt-cache search. Any Ideas?
<l3mr> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<nothlit> !hardware | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pike_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<pike_> ach sorry
<l3mr> diezare: so just use the -generic kernel instead.
<magic_ninja> finalbeta: sun's download servers are down...and i can't find a mirror anywhere
<diezare> l3mr, where can I get the -generic kernel?
<magic_ninja> finalbeta: down for maintainence that is
<l3mr> diezare: apt-get install linux-image-(something)-generic
<diezare> l3mr, what's the diffrence between that and the normal kernel?
<l3mr> diezare: ubuntu folks made some performance testing and noticed that there's almost no difference between the different sub archs (i686, i686smp and so on)
<l3mr> diezare: therefore you just have this kernel
<l3mr> !tell diezare about generic
<crimsun_> -generic is tuned for 586 and smp, whereas -386 is tuned for 486 and up
<l3mr> diezare: generic has smp enabled, btw
<diezare> l3mr, my laptop is dual core 1.8 with 512MB RAM and build-in viga. every time I start up the system it starts very slowly and when I open the menu it takes noticable time to load the images. and ideas to improve the performance?
<l3mr> diezare: buy more ram :)
<l3mr> !performance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diezare> l3mr, linux-686 - Obsoleted by: linux-generic is that the kernel ur telling me about?
<l3mr> diezare: yes
<diezare> l3mr, just get it and remove nothing?
<eilker> nothlit: 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda'    is it ok ?
<mailer> in edgy oo.o to evolution cut and paste is *sometimes* not working... looks like oo.o document font related ... reproduction of issue is erratic ... is this known?
<mailer> #
<l3mr> diezare: also, try disabling some effects
<l3mr> diezare: well install the new kernel first, boot it, if everything works you can apt-get remove the old ones
<diezare> l3mr, from where can I disable some effects. wut buzzez me is taht my laptop is new and it's that slow.
<l3mr> diezare: did you enable compiz? also, maybe you didn't choose the proper driver for X
<l3mr> diezare: what graphics card do you have?
<nothlit> eilker, ABOSULUTELY NOT
<l3mr> nothlit: he wants do destroy his data ;/
<diezare> built-in intel accelerator 910
<nothlit> eilker, DO NOT DO THAT or you will completely overwrite your harddrive with random data
<nothlit> l3mr, no he wants to corrupt the mbr
<diezare> l3mr, I didn't enable compiz
<nothlit> eilker, you need to limit blocks
<l3mr> diezare: good :)
<diezare> l3mr, it's already installed while when I write cat /proc/cpuinfo it disaplayes 1 processor while before it used to display 2, i mean before in older versions of ubuntu.
<l3mr> diezare: try 'uname -a'
<eilker> nothlit: could you please correct it ? 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda'
<diezare> <diezare> l3mr, it's already installed while when I write cat /proc/cpuinfo it disaplayes 1 processor while before it used to display 2, i mean before in older versions of ubuntu.
<diezare> Linux diezare-laptop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ehazlett> pike_: yeah, that's about what i came up with... ;)  grep'g ps...
<l3mr> diezare: you are running the 386 kernel. not the generic with smp
<diezare> l3mr, and how can I choose?
<l3mr> diezare: you should probably change the default in /boot/grub/menu.lst, or just press esc during startup to get the grub menu
<AlexC_> Hey,
<AlexC_> Anyone know of a good PHP Editor?
<nothlit> eilker i think you need bs=512 count=1 but lemme ask , because dd is a dangerous operation
<diezare> l3mr, and when I get the grub menu will it set by default the kernel i choose everytime?
<eilker> nothlit:  'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<dev> bs=512'
<l3mr> diezare: no, grub menu lets you choose the kernel for 'this boot', if you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst you can change the default
* eilker learnt that with a simple two letter "dd" can damage sytems :D
<l3mr> diezare: ok maybe my explanation is a bit confusing. grub menu = the boot menu you get when pressing ESC during the boot process.
<nothlit> eilker, btw null = 0's and urandom = random data
<nothlit> eilker, still waiting for response, gimme a sec
<diezare> l3mr, i get u. i did this before in gentoo it's just it's little diffrent here, the file names.
<eilker> nothlit: ok friend, thank you
<diezare> l3mr, how can I choose the default kernel while editing the grub file?
<l3mr> diezare: yeah every linux distro likes to rename some stuff to confuse people :) but of course the ubuntu / debian way is the way it's supposed to be done :)
<nothlit> diezare, change the default to a different number
<l3mr> diezare: there is an entry default (number)
<l3mr> diezare: you most likely want to change it to 2
<l3mr> instead of 0
<marinosi> hello..i use edgy eft desktop with the generic kernel and i tried to set dma on to my disk but failed /dev/sda1:
<marinosi>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<marinosi>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nothlit> gentoo has /boot/grub/menu.lst too
<diezare> i think it's 3 cause 2 is the recovery mode for 386
<l3mr> diezare: hmm it starts with 0 afaik
<marinosi> propably i have to recompile my kernel but ubuntu has only the headers in..where can i find the source package?
<diezare> l3mr, oh, k thnx.
<nothlit> dieman_, no its 2, it starts from 0
<diezare> ## default num
<diezare> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<diezare> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<diezare> #
<diezare> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<diezare> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<diezare> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
<diezare> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<diezare> default         0
<diezare> Chane the default right?
<diezare> sry guys if that's spamming
<nothlit> !pastebine | diezare
<nothlit> !pastebin | diezare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> diezare: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nothlit> it is and never ever do that again
<l3mr> diezare: it is. don't.
<diezare> k, sry.
<aL\away> there is 2 taskbar in ubuntoo
<aL\away> i deleted one of them
<l3mr> diezare: but yes, change it to two
<nothlit> yes, thats how gnome sets it up
<aL\away> how do i restore it
<aL\away> cz i cant see any running aplication
<marinosi> /dev/sda1:
<marinosi>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<marinosi>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<marinosi>  what have i got to do
<lasse__>  aL\away thats no problem, just left click on the one you havent deleted and click create new panel or something like that
<lasse__> aL\away, then just add the application list and so on
<eilker> nothlit: gotta go urgently so sorry, coming back after 30 minutes
<nothlit> eilker, make sure you have a backup, but that seems like the correct command, with the bs=512 and  count=1
<diezare> l3mr, thnx alot first i'll check if it will work probably or not, and if it did i'll change it in the gurb configuration file. cya
<Studiosus> hi, all! after upgrade from 2.6.17 to 2.6.18 (on debian) i got impression that my hdd is working louder. Anyone experienced something like that? How to fix it?
<Slart> marinosi: I get the same thing here.. haven't thought about it before
<Crazyl1nk> jrib: are you still hear?
<aL-away> still got problem
<aL-away> when i minimise application
<aL-away> i dont see it again
<lasse__> aL-away did you do what i told you?
<marinosi> Slart, propably there is no built_in support for the chipset but where can i find the sources
<aL-away> #yea
<marinosi> only images :S
<aL-away> new panel
<mon> if the filesystem check fails at boot and asks for rootpw for repairs. then what? :)
<aL-away> it loded new panel
<aL-away> but say i m using firefox
<aL-away> when i minimise it
<aL-away> i dont see it anywhere
<Slart> marinosi: I have no idea.. I'm googling around to see if I find anything
<lasse__> aL-away, tthen right click on the new panel, and select Add Item
<nothlit> aL-away, easiest way is to run this command in the terminal, rm -fr ~/.gconf && killall gnome-panel
<mailer> for oo.o to evo cut and past bug i found this ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1771529 (solution to earlier question)
<nothlit> !terminal | aL-away
<ubotu> aL-away: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<marinosi> Slart, is it kernel 2.6.17.10?
<lasse__> nothlit, thats not right
<lasse__> nothlit, he has deleted his second panel...
<cbx33> anyone have experience of advanced virtual networks in vmware?
<Slart> marinosi: Linux Comp02 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<nothlit> lasse__, yeah, so restart the gconf entries
<jengc0il> nothlit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37040/
<marinosi> Slart, nice ..
<Slart> marinosi: a fresh install of ubuntu 6.10
<Crazyl1nk> does anyone have EXP with Teamspeak?
<Slart> Crazyl1nk: EXP?
<cbx33> Crazyl1nk, yup
<jengc0il> nothlit: do any step to run 2 process in 1 time
<lasse__> nothlit, but they have been saved havent they?
<nothlit> lasse__,thats why you wipe them
<nothlit> jengc0il, ps aux | grep apt
<lasse__> nothlit, sorry i was wrong, you are right and ill shut up
<diezare> l3
<Slart> Crazyl1nk: EXP = experience?.. as in.. has someone got teamspeak working alright?
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: how much do you know? im trying to run a server from my computer for a short time, from what i know the server is up, im trying to get into it
<cbx33> ok
<Crazyl1nk> slart: yes
<cbx33> what's the problem
<diezare> guys, when I open the menu for the first time after booting the system the images loading time is noticable and long. and ideas about hwo can I solve this problem?
<cbx33> I've had it working fine
<Slart> Crazyl1nk: there's a default password in a log somewhere
<dhf> Its al i dont see nothin
<towsonu2003> I compiled a new kernel (2.6.19.1) and now, using bcm43xx, iwscan gives me "no scan results"... do you know why this might be? this doesn't happen with ubuntu's kernel.
<eneska> czy jest polski kana ?
<dhf> i cant see those xchat client
<dhf> wwith al-away
<dhf> al\away
<nothlit> jengc0il, its probably no big deal, you just need to wait for it to finish, if after a while it still hasn't freed up you can do sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dhf> only taskbar i see is
<diezare> guys, when I open the menu for the first time after booting the system the images loading time is noticable and long. and ideas about hwo can I solve this problem?
<dhf> application place system
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: im not sure what to do but im reading the Fourms and this guy says you run a address in your browser to log into it with admin password, how do i do so?
<dhf> that bar
<eneska> i search polish ubuntu canal
<crimsun_> towsonu2003: which Ubuntu kernel?
<mrabbit> hey, torrent downloads on ubuntu are really slow, and torrents work fine on windows and other distros, please help
<pike_> diezare: there's always xubuntu or fluxbox
<jengc0il> nothlit: yup 1 process update
<cbx33> Crazyl1nk, hmm.....yes there is a web client
<lasse__> dhf are you aL-away?
<Slart> Crazyl1nk: teamspeak has a web interface for administration... you have to find out the correct port and password
<cbx33> yes
<jengc0il> nothlit: so i how could i run install in same time
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: how do i do so?
<cbx33> Slart, ++
<towsonu2003> crimsun_, dapper uptodate kernel has no problems with bcm43xx
<diezare> pike_, ya but my laptop is new, dual core 1.8 and 512MB RAM. lol why should i use these?
<cbx33> check the docs
<nothlit> jengc0il, yeah just wait for it, its probably the automatic update, or look around and see if you left any open
<cbx33> it is all in there
<dhf> yea
<dhf> i m
<crimsun_> towsonu2003: it's nicely patched up.
<nothlit> jengc0il, you just need to wait, it should finish soon
<jengc0il> nothlit: tq
<dhf> i cant get in to that client
<nothlit> jengc0il, its probably no big deal, you just need to wait for it to finish, if after a while it still hasn't freed up you can do sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dhf> like i said
<dhf> when i minimise
<lasse__> then run the command nothlit told you to run. you know how to open a terminal dont you?
<dhf> it vanishes
<diezare> pike_, and the applications open fast, everything is great except the menu images.
<pike_> diezare: i use them because i dont think half my system resources shoul be taken up by my desktop environment.  i like to save stuff like that for applications
<towsonu2003> crimsun_, how can I solve this on a compiled kernel though?
<pike_> diezare: ah
<crimsun_> towsonu2003: track upstream
<lasse__> dhf i see your problem. did you try the command nothlit told you to run?
<jengc0il> thnkz guy
<towsonu2003> crimsun_, okay thanks :)
<dhf> no
<dhf> which command
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: do you knhowwhere? im looking at the server.log and the admin passwords, but i dont know how to get the site up, im looking at it now they say to try http://yourservernameorIPhere.com:14534
<Slart> Crazyl1nk: there is a log file somewhere (check the docs) created when you installed teamspeak.. in it is the port and default admin password
<mrabbit> please help, im going out of my mind with the slow torrents
<nothlit> dhf, i would also recommend logging out and back in afterwards
<ragnar_123> hey guys!
<ragnar_123> I've had samba running on my server (tiny server at home) and it just simply did kinda stop working. Anyone in here with a suggestion?
<nothlit> aL-away, easiest way is to run this command in the terminal, rm -fr ~/.gconf && killall gnome-panel
<diezare> pike_, I admire fluxbox. I use it on my PC but i use gnome on my lap cause sometimes my brother needs it or any other person in the family who wont be able to use fluxbox.
<nothlit> !terminal | aL-away
<ubotu> aL-away: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<pike_> diezare: if you rm -fr ~/.g*  and alt-ctrl-bkspace does it still do it?
<cbx33> Crazyl1nk, what does that give you?
<nothlit> ragnar_123, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dhf> nothlit,
<dhf> i tried that
<ragnar_123> nothilt: will try
<dhf> still when i minimised
<dhf> the application
<dhf> it goes
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: nothing, im not 100% sure what to punch into this address
<lasse__> dhf then write killall gnome-panel in your terminal
<cbx33> well what' sthe ip of the server
<diezare> pike_, sorry I tried wut u said so iwas logged out.
<dhf> when i installed ubuntoo it had 2 panel
<dhf> one on top
<tommyw> I have a samba problem I cant seem to find a solution for on the forums:  I can map successfully with the command line to a specific folder on the share but cannot successfully bring up the share in nautilus. I get the message: "colder contents could not be displayed...".
<cbx33> just do
<mrabbit> how can i permanently open a port in ubuntu
<dhf> one at the bottom
<jokoon> what means Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic ? I was told several times on this channel to install kernel for K7 architecture ...
<dhf> i deleted the one in the bottom
<lasse__> dhf then write killall gnome-panel in your terminal
<diezare> pike_, it's alittle faster. But still what not I think itshould be.
<cbx33> http://123.123.123.123:14534/
<dhf> now when i minimise
<nothlit> dhf, or you can right click on the bar, add applet, and add application list
<nothlit> dhf, or you can right click on the bar, add applet, and add application list
<diezare> pike_, but it's alot faster
<gumpo> Whats the command that lets me manually configure my video settings? (I know my card and monitor are capable of a lot more then what i can pick from in the screen resolution menu.)
<ragnar_123> nothilt: nothing did happen.. still same thing...
<diezare> pike_, what was the command u said rm something?
<nothlit> mrabbit, if you didn't add , its already open whenever a program wants it
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: i dont know would it be the 4 digit number the terminal gave me while running it? or my IP?
<lasse__> no, dhf listen to us here. write killall gnome-panel in your terminal
<cbx33> the ip of the server
<cbx33> goto the server machien and type ifconfig on the terminal
<mrabbit> except my torrent go slowly, and my router is set up fine, they go fast on other distros
<[A] ndy80> hi
<pike_> diezare: rm -fr  == remove force recursively(directories) all files begining with .g
<nothlit> ragnar_123, it could be the windows election mechanism, you could try restarting the computer<S>
<cbx33> or on the local server machine just do
<dhf> i did
<cbx33> http://localhost:14534/
<cbx33> or whatever the port number is
<mrabbit> ive heard of torrent problems on ubuntu, but no solutions are available
<dhf> and what it done is refreshed the task bar i have
<dhf> but still
<diezare> what does that do?
<dhf> like i minimised terminal now
<dhf> and its gone again
<[A] ndy80> I've a strange problem: every time I login into my ubuntu desktop (I'm using Edgy) Skype crashes. If I launch it again it doesn't crash. What could it be the problem?
<dhf> task bar 1 is theer
<nothlit> dhf, or you can right click on the bar, add applet, and add application list
<dhf> but no ruunning application
<nothlit> dhf, or you can right click on the bar, add applet, and add application list
<lasse__> ok, then write the command nothlit told you to, then write killall gnome-anel
<Crazyl1nk> could 6645 be it?
<lasse__> *panel
<Crazyl1nk> 6654***
<diezare> pike_, what does rm -fr do?
<ragnar_123> nothilt: I dont sit on a windows machine!!! are you crazy?...but it kinda like stop working after I installed fluxbox on the machine..
<nothlit> rm -fr removes things recursively (into directories) and without complaint
<dhf> its still now workin guys
<pike_> diezare: rm = remove   so it removes whole directories
<diezare> pike_, which directories while it remove?
<lasse__> dhf what panels do you have now? top or bottom or both?
<mrabbit> please help me get my torrents going as fast as they should, speeds hang around 15kb/s when they are capable of far more
<pike_> diezare: whatever you specify .  we told it anything begining with .g in your home directory.  your gnome config files
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: could 6654 be it?
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> that may actually be the teamspeack protocal port
<dhf> i have one of them
<dhf> top
<dhf> where it says
<dhf> application
<diezare> pike_, so does this mean that it will delete my themes?
<pike_> diezare: if you ls -a youll see alot of files begining with a . that are normally hidden
<dhf> system
<nothlit> dhf, are you sure you added the windows list?
<dhf> place
<lasse__> right dhf enough
<nothlit> dhf, MAKE SURE you have added the windows list in applets
<pike_> diezare: shouldnt. themes should be stored elsewhere in /usr
<lasse__> dhf, listen to me and just me now. dont get confused here
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: its the number i got from the terminal right after running the command to start up the server
<nothlit> dhf, to add applets, right click the toolbar and select applets
<dhf> lasse_
<dhf> thank you so much
<dhf> its workin now
<diezare> pike_, what do the config files of gnome got which I should delete?
<cbx33> Crazyl1nk, yeh that's not your ip
<lasse__> dhf, good
<nothlit> lasse__, lol which solution did he use?
<dhf> problem no 2
<cbx33> load the terminal window on the server
<cbx33> and run ifconfig
<ivx> hey i just updated ubuntu and now mysql server won't work, i get a fail when i try to start it, it says exit status 1, anyone know how to fix this
<lasse__> nothlit no idea
<cbx33> that will givey ou the ip of the server
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: i know my IP
<Orangekid13> I just got VLC media player because it knows how to play mpeg filetypes, but I don't know how to make firefox use it... I keep just getting the message from totem about it not being able to play it
<pike_> diezare: anytime you have a problem with an app you can delete its .config file or directory to restore it to a default state
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: but that or my router IP wont help, the webpage window just keeps loading but doesnt run
<diezare> pike_, k thnx alot. i'll give it a shot. and i'll restart then tell u.
<pike_> er only in your home directory dont do that in /etc :)
<cbx33> firewalls?
<Orangekid13> and firefox continues to open new windows when i have it supposed to open tabs
<nothlit> Orangekid13, you will need to remove totem-mozilla and install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<lasse__> Orangekid13: apt-cache search vlc mozilla plugin     and install that one
<nothlit> !synaptic | Orangekid13
<ubotu> Orangekid13: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mike1980> hi guys what the command to find my internal IP i need it for bind?
<aL> ok broblem no 2
<nothlit> lasse__, you have to make sure you remove totem-mozilla
<aL> i cant log in to an irc server
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: possible im not sure if my router has one but its possible, give me a second to log into my router
<aL> it says i might misstype name
<nothlit> lasse__, there can't be any conflicting video plugins
<Slart> mike1980: try ifconfig
<lasse__> nothlit, i see
<aL> but i m sure i didnt misstype
<lasse__> aL, you are on a irc server now...?
<mike1980> Slart: that only gives me 127.0.0.1
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: wait wait im into the site admin log in page sorry i guess it just takes a while to load
<aL> yea
<aL> i m
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: do i log into super admin or admin?
<Slart> mike1980: only localhost there? no eth0, eth1 etc?
<aL> * Looking up irc.banglacafe.com
<aL> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<cbx33> Crazyl1nk, admin I think
<cbx33> I can't remember
<aL> that is curect server
<cbx33> read the docs I'm afraid
<Crazyl1nk> alright one second
<aL> correct*
<mike1980> Slart: yep and mask
<mike1980> but no 192.X.X.X
<lasse__> aL, i dont know if this is the right place to ask this. try pinging it
<fyrestrtr> mike1980: how many devices do you see in ifconfig?
<aL> with ip address it works
<aL> hmm
<aL> thanks you so much
<aL> for ur help
<jokoon> Cool ! when I manually move quicklaunch icons, they just become icons that launch nothing ! Yipee
<Slart> mike1980: hmm, weird... to bad I have to go now.. it should turn up there
<diezare> pike_, it's still slow :(
<Slart> mike1980: but as I said.. I have to run..  hope someone else can help you
<mike1980> fyrestrtr: it's not showing any I am on ubuntu server
<djembe> anyone have luck with making bluetooth (gnome-bluetooth) work correctly?
<mike1980> Slart: ok thanks man
<fyrestrtr> you network is running, right?
<aL> lasse_
<mike1980> fyrestrtr: woop I am a idiot it's not plug in yet lol
<aL> a nice client to irc gui based
<aL> xchat aint that good
<mike1980> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<aL> what else can i run with gnome
<pike_> diezare: dunno what to tell you is it just rendering stuff thats slow? apps run fine but loading anything graphically slow?
<fyrestrtr> aL: get the proper xchat, not the xchat-gnome.
<fyrestrtr> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<aL> i have proper xchat
<mrabbit> please help, the torrents are so slow
<diezare> pike_, ya by the way my video card is built-in
<aL> XChat 2.6.6
<aL> A multiplatform IRC Client
<aL> Linux 2.6.17-10-generic [i686/2.19GHz] 
<aL> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<aL> Compiled: Oct  2 2006
<fyrestrtr> aL: oh. well then I don't know what to tell you. I use irssi :)
<lasse__> aLdont do that
<pike_> diezare: intel graphics?
<lasse__> aL, what dont you like about xchat... its nice!
<diezare> pike_, ya
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: make sure your ports are properly configured.
<marinosi> how can i recompile the  kernel for ubuntu desktop while there are only the headers????
<Orangekid13> i couldn't tell what it is people were telling me to do to to get vlc media player to work in firefox... aka i need to kill totem
<aL> the layout i guess
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: why do you want to recompile it?
<aL> i could use theme
<aL> for that
<Orangekid13> i need noob directions
<aL> couldnt i
<mrabbit> what u mean, ubuntu auto opens right? my router is fine as torrents work fine on other distros
<pike_> diezare: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver  do you get a vesa or i810?
<djembe> anyone know anything about gnome-bluetooth?
<aL> i just started to use linux
<fyrestrtr> pike_: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aL> very much of a window person
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, i cannot put the dma support on for one of my disks and i assume there is no support to the kernel
<lasse__> Orangekid13, sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-totem
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: what kind of disk is it?
<lasse__> Orangekid13, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<mrabbit> fyrestrtr:i know my router is set fine as torrents are fine on other distros
<diezare> pike_, i get i810
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, hard disk drive
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: I meant IDE, SATA, SCSI etc.
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, sata
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, /dev/sda1
<Crazyl1nk> cbx33: it will not let me log into the admin page, what is the normal ADMIN name is it like admin, or {admin} or administation?
<cbx33> I really can't remember
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: dma is only effective on IDE disks, on SATA its not that great (as in, sometimes it doesn't even work).
<cbx33> and unfirtunately I'm busy hacking up ldm
<cbx33> or I'd beable to look for you
<Crazyl1nk> np ill try some trial and error.
<cbx33> it will be documented
<lasse__> Crazyllnk try to google it, it should show up
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, but when i download something the laptop is burning...i cannot even fireup an xterm
<pike_> diezare: i dont know man.  recommend installing xubuntu.  it wont take up much space and you can see which you like best
<lontra> can i apt-get flashplugin 9 from the ubuntus repos?
<diezare> pike_, ok thanks alot for your help
<Stormx2> Yo. Have a few wireless questions here. In networking, what is meant by ESSID? How do I find this? My network is called "fatfreddy", is this of use? Secondly I'm using a USB dongle. Do I need any special steps?
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: what? what do you mean by that?
<mrabbit> please help me somebody, this is driving me insane
<lontra> Stormx2: yes fatfreddy is the ESSID
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: fatfreddy is the ESSID
<Stormx2> Okay
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep DMA will tell you what modes your drive supports, if any.
<shurik_v> can I use RIP MD5 authentication in guagga?
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, when i download something and i have i/o operations , using wmii i try to open an xterm and the prompt does about 20 sec to show up
<lontra> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: how much ram do you have on the system, and what kind of video card?
<nothlit> I have x11vnc processes that incorrectly terminated, and now they want to use higher ports. Is there someway to flush the ports/get back control?
<dv_> hmm
<Orangekid13> ok now instead of an error when trying to play video in firefox i get a black screen with small white letters in the middle reading " (no video) "
<dv_> say,
<Hausberg> I am having a problem with my grub - everytime there is an update the devices are changed to something I don't want
<lasse__> orangekid13, nice
<marinosi> it is a laptop dell intel core 2 duo t7200 ,nvidia 7400 and 1G ram
<dv_> it is planned to use esd for feisty, or will it be dropped in favor of dmix?
<Orangekid13> what do i do
<Stormx2> Right. Still no luck...
<Hausberg> where is the default menu.lst?
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<mrabbit> does anybody know a torrent downloader that downloads at decent speeds on ubuntu 6.10
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, marinosi@lucifer:~$ sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda |grep -i dma
<marinosi>         DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, yeap
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: dma is already on then.
<Orangekid13> anyone?
<Orangekid13> trying to watch video in firefox
<marinosi> fyrestrtr, what could be wrong then?
<lasse__> orangekid13, sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-vlc  then   sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-totem
<Orangekid13> totem doesn't work
<Orangekid13> it doesn't have the codecs
<lasse__> orangekid13, then follow the guide at www.ubuntuguide.org
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: I don't know, try /etc/init.d/hdparm restart
<lasse__> orangekid13, okay?
<lontra> Orangekid13: try the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<lontra> it works great
<marinosi> i did it ...no result ...muuuuch delay
<Lam_> i suggestions for a program that can do music format conversions.
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: is your computer under any load?
<marinosi> no nothing
<lasse__> mrabbit: they all do, try azureus, but this is probably a port/connection/settingsintheclient problem, not a ubuntu problem
<Crazyl1nk> Slart: are you still here?
<mrabbit> Lam_:soundKonverter
<Lam_> mrabbit: thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> marinosi: you are just getting slow disk activity?
<Hausberg> where does synaptic get the menu.lst for grub after update?????
<mrabbit> i try azureus, my router ports are set fine, and azureus is set just as on suse, which worked fine
<fyrestrtr> Hausberg: read the comments in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shurik_v> does anyone use quagga server?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay, run that by me again, how do I uninstall a driver?
<marinosi> hmmm, no i supposed that dma was off because i start an xterm and it starts after 10-20 sec and it requests much cpu
<lasse__> mrabbit there is no reason why it shouldnt work on ubuntu
<mrabbit> therefore it is ubuntu problem, as many complain about this, and everyone blaims there correctly configured routers and clients
<Crazyl1nk> slart: do you mind helping me?
<ToHellWithGA> my roommate has an nvidia GeForce2 MX card and would like to run a better driver than VESA.  What driver should he use?
<dv_> gf2mx.. hm
<lasse__> mrabbit check that your ports are forwarded to the right IP
<dv_> the nv driver should do I guess
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: I don't know, never faced that problem on my laptop (or desktop)
<dv_> or older CS drivers,
<fyrestrtr> ToHellWithGA: the 'nv' driver.
<dv_> but the newest ones drop gf2 support
<mrabbit> lasse__:I have my router set to DMZ for my ip, and ubuntu is supposed to open ports that apps try to use
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: ubuntu doesn't open ports by itself.
<lasse__> mrabbit, correcct
<lasse__> ion
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I uninstall madwifi?
<lasse__> mrabbit; wow laggy
<mrabbit> is there any way to make a port open all the time?
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: are you using a firewall?
<mrabbit> what?
<mrabbit> errr, i dont think so
<mrabbit> new to ubuntu :p
<lasse__> fyrestrtr,then you arent :)
<fyrestrtr> lasse__: I'm not what?
<lasse__> fyrestrtr; oops wrong person
<lasse__> mrabbit, then you arent :)
<mrabbit> well, is there are way to open a port permanantly/
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I uninstall?
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: ports aren't gates that you open and shut. You have to have something (a program) listening on a port for it to open.
<ragnar_123> Spaghetti_Knife: how did you install?
<lontra> mrabbit: you can open a port by opening it on your router
<lasse__> mrabbit try the netstat command
<mrabbit> fyrestrtr:wrong, i opened ports in yast on suse nefore
<Spaghetti_Knife> I svn'd it, then made it and make installed it.
<ragnar_123> Spaghetti_Knife: or what to uninstakk?
<mrabbit> lontra:ive already said my router is fine
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: no, you didn't.
<Spaghetti_Knife> madwifi.
<Orangekid13> I still get the black screen with the " (no video) " with mplayer and the mozilla plugin
<lontra> mrabbit: ok...then set it with the program you want to use
<mrabbit> didnt wat?
<lontra> to the port you've open
<lontra> ed
<mrabbit> lontra:prog is set, router is set, still slow downloads
<lontra> if you opened 6885 tell azureus to listen to that port
<lasse__> Orangekid13, what happens when you try to download a video and run it with mplayyer?
<mrabbit> IVE DONE THAT!
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: could be a bad torrent, have you ever thought of that possibility?
<lontra> mrabbit: maybe others aren't
<lontra> mrabbit: and chill out
<lasse__> orangekid13: as a stand alone player
<mrabbit> it downloads much faster on other distros
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: where did you open it?
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: *how* did you open it?
<lasse__> mrabbit uses DMZ that should do it
<mrabbit> so torrent is fine, opened via azureus open option
<lontra> mrabbit: this is definitely not an ubuntu issue
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: is azureus giving you the green smiley face?
<LuisMendes> hello, please answer a small question: I'm using fglrx drivers for ATI Radeon 9600XT. Can I use AIGLX and Beryl? The driver is working, but "composite" is not supported (according to the Ubuntu wiki)
<fyrestrtr> LuisMendes: no, you must use XGL.
<lasse__> LuisMendes youll have to use XGL
<fyrestrtr> LuisMendes: you can use beryl with xgl.
<lasse__> ah too slow
<mrabbit> lontra:hmm, weird logic, works fine in other distros so 'it cant be an ubuntu issue'
<JanK> just a short off topic question (sorry): is "he correctly recognises that..." wrong?
<majestik> how can i transform a 128kbps mp3 to a 56 kbps mp3?
<mrabbit> fyrestrtr:yes
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: then its not a problem with the ports, or ubuntu. You are just on a slow seeder.
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy here, through the update-manager.  It lost a couple packages somewhere in the middle of installing (not downloading) because it'd run out of disk space.  I cleared a bunch up, but when it hit the end, the install failed.  What's the best way to try and repair it?  The system's still up and running.
<lontra> mrabbit: if it's green then it's the others seeding  and leaching
<lontra> mrabbit: it's not ubuntu's fault...again
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: just restart the install process.
<JanK> majestik: search for "ffmpeg"
<mrabbit> fyrestrtr:except that its been slow all day, and many people complain of slow dloads in ubuntu, but ill try another torrent to humour yiu
<mrabbit> *you
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Okay, that's what I figured, but I also thought I should come check, just in case.  :)
<Orangekid13> when i try to play standalone i get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<Orangekid13> guess this means i get to figure out how to use the terminal to install the binary drivers for my nvidia card
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: if the icon is green in azureus, that means that the problem is not with the network or the operating system. There is nothing in the ubuntu installation that will prevent you from downloading torrents.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: It's not liking that...
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: error?
<lasse__> orangekid13, sounds like a driver problem yeah
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: At the CL it's complaining about dbus (could not initiate, could not send inhibit signal, did not get reply)
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: ah yes, the lovely dbus.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: In the gui part, it lists two components to be upgraded, but they're greyed out and the top still says it's up-to-date.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: And the install button is also greyed out.
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: what apps?
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: apps = components.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: libggi2, mplayer
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: logout of gnome, and log back in, try it again.
<FunnyMan3595> Okay...  Here's hoping it'll log back in...
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: don't restart the computer.
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595:  if it doesn't THEN restart the PC. Those two things aren't critical.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Right.
<ToHellWithGA> fyrestrtr: thanks for that.  his video performance is mui bueno now. :)
<mrabbit> the NAT light keeps going grey, but the NAT test says OK for the port ive set in config
<vijaymateti_> hello after installing the 64 bit AMD version of edgy eft my boot screen wnet black and white can any one explain why its so??
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: that's not a ubuntu problem then :)
<Orangekid13> the how-to for the driver tells me to do stuff that isn't there... i go into the synaptic packager manager, click settings > repositories, then it thinks a "Edit repository" dialog comes up for me to click add, but i just get "software sources" and no add button... there's an add button under the "third party" tab, but that has "APT line" and nothing about a "restricted copyright" checkbox that i'm supposed to check
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: plenty of natting help at the azureus website and at portforward.com
<Orangekid13> (this is the nvidia driver)
<ivx> hey i am trying to get mysql working but i always get the error that package mysql-server-5.0 in not configured yet, how do i fix this
<vijaymateti_> hey??
<majestik> so i have ffmpeg, and lame, how do i convert a 128kbps mp3 to a 56kbps mp3?
<fyrestrtr> ivx: try sudo dpkg-configure mysql-server-5.0
<mrabbit> fyrestrtr:my router is set to dmz on my ip, azureus is fine on other distros, and it is configured exactly the same
<FunnyMan3595> Well, the system decided to hang on logout.
<Detox_away> can I get an opinion on which iso to get?
<FunnyMan3595> The new kernel wouldn't boot, which is probably because (as I was informed on startup) /boot is 100% full.
<mrabbit> fyrestrtr:and it cant be a slow seeder, because i am connected to 7 seeders
<Aldoliel> Detox_away, if you like
<Strang3> Hello
<sharperguy> lontra, with Seveas' repo enabled you can
<sharperguy> ! Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ivx> fyrestrtr: it says sudo: dpkg-configure: command not found
<Detox_away> I have a  Dell Poweredge 1950 with two Xenon 3ghz cpu's  two HD's with raid
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: please, stop saying 'its fine on other distros'.
<fyrestrtr> ivx: sorry, dpkg-reconfigure
<Detox_away> the hd's are mirrored
<mrabbit> fyrestrtr:why, its true
<FunnyMan3595> Old kernel brought up a new gooey, but the mouse cursor is borked on one of the two monitors.
<Infeliz> lol
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: then switch back :)
<Detox_away> [   ]  ubuntu-6.10-server-amd64.iso     ??
<vijaymateti_> yes
<ivx> fyrestrtr it says: it is broken or not fully installed,
<mrabbit> fyrestrtr:no, because ubuntu beats the other distros ive tried in many other ways, such as updates working properly
<fyrestrtr> ivx: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.0
<Detox_away> yes to me?
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: I can assure you, the problem is not with ubuntu -- as there is no problem on my laptop downloading torrents using azureus.
<Aldoliel> Detox_away, if they're 64bit CPU's that might be a good choice, some apps aren't availible for 64bit though
<fyrestrtr> mrabbit: if there was, it would be all over launchpad and probably in the /topic of this channel, as there are a lot of torrent users.
<Detox_away> all I will be using is servoy , and sybase
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Could still be an incompatibility between Ubuntu and his particular hardware setup.
<Detox_away> no other except maybe text editor and term
<fyrestrtr> I doubt that has anything to do with torrents being slow.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: No idea WHY, but it's possible.
<fyrestrtr> a hardware problem would not manifest itself in ONE application.
<Detox_away> and I understand it sees raid ok?
<ivx> fyrestrtr, it said the same thing when trying to install, not configured, but it also said in the begining part where 1 reinstalled that 2 not fully installed, how do i know what 2
<Detox_away> if this is the wrong place to ask let em know
<fyrestrtr> it would crop up everywhere (just ask me -- I have the problem with my intel wifi because of a bug in the firmware).
<Aldoliel> Detox_away,  If they're compiled for 64bit, go for it. Raid should be fine
<Detox_away> good
<fyrestrtr> ivx: have you tried removing it?
<Detox_away> thanks
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Okay, I'm getting the exact same symptom from update-manager after the reboot.
<Aldoliel> No worries
<ivx> fyrestrtr, i'll try that again, is it sudo apt-remove or what?
<fyrestrtr> ivx: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<fyrestrtr> heh, cool -- in my flight sim game, its showing the aurora borealis.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Good idea or bad to try and run updates with apt-get, since the gui's not working?
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: you aren't on edgy yet, right?
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Yes and no.  Like I said, the gui changed on startup, even with the old kernel.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: So I think I'm in an inconsistent halfway state.
<WizCraker> is there anything I need to do in order to connect to mysql remotely?  I'm trying to use the free mysql tools but unable to get a connection.
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: lsb_release -a
<FunnyMan3595> codename edgy
<fyrestrtr> WizCraker: 1) make sure mysql is listening on your public IP address, not localhost 2) add a user with access rights from the remote ip in mysql.
<jb0nd38372> ivx: do you have encryption turned on in other distro's?  and possible not in ubuntu?  my isp is actually slower with encryption off... in windows I was using Utorrent, with enc off it was much slower at seeding and downloading, while turned on, with good seeders I got near 100% isp speeds
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivx> fyrestrtr, i removed it and installed again, and when it tried to start it it says fail, invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: *nods*  Rightyo
<fyrestrtr> ivx: anything in the logs? this is strange.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Looks like that's pulling those two packages.
<ivx> fyrestrtr what is the path of the log i should look at, it was all fine untill i updated
<fyrestrtr> ivx: updated what?
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: might be a good time (after its done) to enable multiverse/universe
<ivx> fyrestrtr, the ubuntu updates, kernel headers, ect. and i tried to boot the old one, and it isn't showing up in grub
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: and run apt-get update and apt-get distupgrade again.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Hmm, on a second check, it says "The followign packages have been kept back"
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: And lists the two again.
<wildchild> hello there how can I know what hardware do I have on my computer?
<orangefly> i am using webmin to configure my server, i give write permissions but still can't write to share....any idea why....???....
<wildchild> is there any app, or it exists simple command for this?
<LuisMendes> which should I use: compiz or beryl?
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: okay, remove them both and reinstall them from the edgy repos (enable multiverse/universe first)
<fyrestrtr> wildchild: lshq
<fyrestrtr> wildchild: lshw
<jb0nd38372> LuisMendes: Personally beryl works good for me... i'm running 0.1.3 and it's fairly stable
<fyrestrtr> LuisMendes: compiz for (relative) stability beryl for better eye candy.
<jlmb> I need to set up a RAID1 on my existing ubuntu server. Is it possible to configure it without having to reinstall?
<orangefly> is edgy that much better than dapper....???...
<wildchild> fyrestrtr: thx
<LuisMendes> fyrestrtr, jb0nd38372: thank you!
<LuisMendes> I'll choose Beryl then
<fyrestrtr> orangefly: webmin is not supported under debian/ubuntu.
<jb0nd38372> LuisMendes: hehe conflicting answers never help.. but its all dependant on your hardware and how  you use it
<fyrestrtr> LuisMendes: if your video card has great drivers, then it doesn't matter which you choose.
<orangefly> the webmin site says it is....
<LuisMendes> <jb0nd38372>, well I want to check the eye candy, and I have an ATI radeon 9600XT
<fyrestrtr> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<fyrestrtr> orangefly: listen to the all-mighty ubotu
<orangefly> anything similar that work....???....
<fyrestrtr> orangefly: personally, I only use ssh to admin my servers.
<fyrestrtr> orangefly: so I don't know of any alternatives, others might.
<jb0nd38372> LuisMendes: eek... I have heard from reading here that ati support is buggy for cards that dont use the radeion driver, but use the ... fyrestrtr knows the answer to that... Nvidia support is good.. i'm not good with ati though, sorry
<orangefly> is edgy that much better than dapper....???...
<fyrestrtr> orangefly: if you like updated packages, then yes. If you want long term support and stability, then you should stick with dapper.
<fyrestrtr> orangefly: I run dapper on my server, and edgy on my laptop.
<banjooie> Alright, does anyone have like, a checklist of things I should look for if my sound doesn't work.
<orangefly> i meant for a server....
<LuisMendes> <fyrestrtr>, for using Beryl, should I use fglrx or the drivers from ATI website?
<fyrestrtr> orangefly: go with dapper.
<banjooie> Cause lspci picks up my sound card.
<ivx> fyrestrt, do you have any other ideas?
<banjooie> Amarok makes motions that indicate it's got the right drivers.
<jackyyll> hey guys, how do i set up mod_python?
<VividHazE> Hey everyone i'm trying to find the Bus ID no. of my HP Scanjet 3970 scanner so i can run the command sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/001/002 and add permissions for it, but i don't know how to find it
<fyrestrtr> LuisMendes: it doesn't matter. Beryl doesn't care, its just a window manager. You need to use XGL not AIGLX with ATI's fglrx drivers.
<VividHazE> anyone know a command or menu in Kubuntu for this?
<brainsik> jackyyll: install the package and then enable it in apache
<LuisMendes> <fyrestrtr>, ok then, I think I'm all set :)
<AlexC_> hey guys,
<AlexC_> Firefox isn't opening links in new tabs sometimes, it's really annoying
<wildchild> fyrestrtr: can't find any description of my graphic card with command lshw
<fyrestrtr> jackyyll: sudo apt-get isntall libapache-mod-python-2.4 && sudo a2enmod mod_python
<jackyyll> thanks
<AlexC_> I have it set to open in new tabs, but it doesn't sometimes
<fyrestrtr> jackyyll: atleast I think that's right....
<brainsik> fyrestrtr: libapache2-*
<jackyyll> couldnt find package :s
<fyrestrtr> brainsik: ah yeah.
<brainsik> jackyyll: try libapache2-mod-python
<VividHazE> can anyone help me with my problem above?
<fyrestrtr> jackyyll: its libapache2-mod-python2.4
<jackyyll> there we go :D
<jackyyll> thanks
<Helpmeee> I tried to use the command: sudo aptitude install xorg-dev and I get a msg: Resolving dependencies... Unable to resolve dependencies. giving up... Abort.
<fyrestrtr> VividHazE: lsusb
<VividHazE> thanks fyrestrtr
<brainsik> jackyll: you can use 'apt-cache search' to find packages. For example, 'apt-cache search mod python'
<jackyyll> ooh
<jackyyll> ic
<jackyyll> thanks guys
<fyrestrtr> jackyyll: also http://packages.ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<iwkse> hi all, how i can find the icon-theme conf file? i need to modify the default icon theme
<orangefly> how do you install a vpn from a terminal....???....
<fyrestrtr> orangefly: sudo apt-get install openvpn (and then configure it)
<Orangekid13> ok does anyone know how to get to the "restricted" section of the ubuntu package repository?
<Orangekid13> trying to get my nvidia drivers installed
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Okay, looks like it's got those two installed now.  The kernel image is probably still bad, but I've got the old one and a 2.6.19 image I can use if need be.  Let me try another restart here...
<fyrestrtr> !universe | Orangekid13
<ubotu> Orangekid13: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<iwkse> 
<Orangekid13> i have a how-to from help.ubuntu.com that ISNT WORKING
<Helpmeee> I tried to use the command: sudo aptitude install xorg-dev and I get a msg: Resolving dependencies... Unable to resolve dependencies. giving up... Abort.
<Orangekid13> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iwkse> any help with gnome gconf files? i need to modify the default icon theme by here
<Orangekid13> fuck ubotu
<WizCraker_> fyrestrtr:  so I should set bind-address in my.cnf (mysql)  to the public IP so that I can access it remotely?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> Orangekid13: its a wiki, if you see a problem. Login and change it.
<banjooie> uboto sound
<banjooie> ubotu sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<un_operateur1> Orangekid13, you can just add something like this to your sources.list  - deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main multiverse restricted universe
<fyrestrtr> WizCraker_: yes, then make sure you add a user that has rights to access mysql from a remote ip. By default, all users only have access rights from localhost.
<Crazyl1nk> i need help configing my router to allow people to connect to my Teamspeak server
<fyrestrtr> Crazyl1nk: www.portforward.com
<Orangekid13> still need help finding the restricted section of the package repository
<Crazyl1nk> fyrestrtr: do you have EXP with Teamspeak?
<Orangekid13> the nvidia binary drivers i need are in there
<fyrestrtr> Orangekid13: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<fyrestrtr> Crazyl1nk: no, but plenty of experience in port forwarding :)
<WizCraker_> fyrestrtr: thanks for the help. :)
<Crazyl1nk> can you help personaly? im new to this kinda thing
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Okay, that's mostly a success.  The new kernel worked after all, apt must've repaired it.  I still have a glitched cursor, though.
<fyrestrtr> Crazyl1nk: just go to the site I mentioned. Find your router model/number. Adjust the ports to the ones that teamspeak uses. Its that simple.
<nofeardjb> Crazyl1nk: portforward.com is crazy easy! :D
<Ademan> the gnome save file dialog loses the file name when you change folders...
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: On one monitor, it shows up about the size of a desktop icon, and filled with what looks like a bad sampling of either my desktop or my theme.\
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: 'glitched'?
<rapid> Crazyl1nk, open a web connection to your router and forward the powers
<djembe> does gnome-obex-send or the nautilus-sendto (obex) programs work for anyone?
<rapid> Crazyl1nk, er ports
<Crazyl1nk> im in my router now
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: sounds like something proper drivers could fix.
<Orangekid13> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET TO THE RESTRICTED SECTION OF THE UBUNTU PACKAGE REPOSITORY?!?!?!?
<Crazyl1nk> i have the list of ports Teamspeak uses
<FunnyMan3595> ! caps | Orangekid13
<ubotu> Orangekid13: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Orangekid13> PLEASE
<rapid> Crazyl1nk, look for port redirection / forwarding
<Crazyl1nk> but yeah its like having 2 batteries but not knowing which is + and whats -
<fyrestrtr> Orangekid13: I have told you twice, un_operateur1 already told you once. Stop shouting and go to the pages I tell you to go to, and read them.
<Orangekid13> yeah but you like to ignore both
<Helpmeee> I tried to use the command: sudo aptitude install xorg-dev and I get a msg: Resolving dependencies... Unable to resolve dependencies. giving up... Abort.
<Orangekid13> i'm on a friggen how to from help.ubuntu.com
<Orangekid13> and it's not working
<fyrestrtr> Helpmeee: see if there is a bug at LP for it.
<Orangekid13> it's expecting different windows than are coming up from its directions
<fyrestrtr> Helpmeee: if not, file one :)
<Tonren> Hey guys, does anyone here own a System 76 computer?  Can anyone tell me where I can go to read reviews and stuff?
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Graphics driver, I assume?  Unless the upgrade switched it, I'm on vesa at the moment, I could swap back to ati.
<Orangekid13> someone else try it if they don't believe me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: No doubt
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: suggest you install it first, as with the new kernel, you probably need the new driver.
<jbfavre> good evening everybody, I've got a software Raid problem with 3 firewire disks
<power83> hi
<power83> ubuntu 6.10 with bugs???
<nofeardjb> Orange: i've installed automatix2 and just installed the nvidia drivers that way
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: if you are on a laptop, go for the fglrx drivers (better power safe / suspend+resume support)
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: I take it the upgrade wouldn't upgrade that?
<FunnyMan3595> !automatix | nofeardjb
<ubotu> nofeardjb: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mike1980> hi guys could anyone please tell me the command to install kde AND X on by unbuntu server plase?
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: no, it didn't for me.
<nofeardjb> rgr that
<power83> I've installe d alternate-i386 on Pentium D 930, but the kernel don't boot
<jbfavre> The array isn't properly reconstruct on boot because md0 set up before the complete recognition of the disks
<jbfavre> any idea ?
<fyrestrtr> mike1980: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<power83> it stopped the first line "Starting up..."
<nofeardjb> !WorksforMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: Nope, main system with a dual-head card.
<mike1980> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> FunnyMan3595: okay, then you can try the fglrx drivers in the repos :) Instructions are (as always) at the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video -- make sure you pay attention to edgy-specific stuff.
<banjooie> ....
<intrepidus> Quick question: how do I determine, if I don't remember, which drive grub is installed on? I know it's my primary drive...but I don't know what that is in grub-speak; hd(0,0), etc.?
<banjooie> argh!
<banjooie> That was the issue?
<banjooie> The fucking analog/digital switch!?
<nothlit> I have x11vnc processes that incorrectly terminated, and now they want to use higher ports. Is there someway to flush the ports/get back control?
<Orangekid13> ok if nobody's going to try to help me at least send me the links again cause i lost the window at some point
<DBO> banjooie, watch your language please
<nofeardjb> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<banjooie> Sorry.
<nothlit> intrepidus, grub just starts counting from 0
<diezare> !info recompiling kernel
<ubotu> Package recompiling does not exist in edgy
<banjooie> Just been trying to fix this like, a week
<fyrestrtr> intrepidus: from the grub shell (type 'grub') to get it, hit hd( and then <tab> to see the grub devices. That's one way (the way I use). Might be another.
<diezare> !info kernel compilation
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in edgy
<fyrestrtr> !kernel | diezare
<ubotu> diezare: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<FunnyMan3595> fyrestrtr: *thanks and runs off to go read*
<nofeardjb> orange: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<djembe> can anyone help with gnome-obex-send (or nautilus-sendto)
<diezare> fyrestrtr, thnx
<nothlit> !kernel
<nofeardjb> orange: or if you want beta: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<fyrestrtr> diezare: cheers :)
<diezare> lol
<Slart> I have 2 soundcards in my computer.. sometimes when I boot my soundblaster is alsa card 0, sometimes it's alsa card 1.. how can I make this consistent? I dont want to edit .asoundrc every time I boot
<nothlit> diezare, btw !info is only for packages
<fyrestrtr> Slart: can you disable one from your bios?
<intrepidus> nothlit: so my drive will be hd(0,0) if it's the primary sata master?
<intrepidus> fyrestrtr: if i type hd( and tab it just...prints hd( again
<stefg> Orangekid13: point 1 on the nvidia-install 101: Breathe, relax, forget about your windows-habits in installing drivers. go for a walk, be back in five minutes and then we're going to set up your nvidia-card...
<dave_> whats the best way to burn a vcd in ubuntu?
<diezare> nothlit, Oh, k thnx dude.
<Slart> fyrestrtr: oh.. I want both... I just want them to be named consistently
<fyrestrtr> intrepidus: try hd(0,<tab>
<nothlit> intrepidus, for first drive, first partition
<nofeardjb> !ask | nofeardjb
<ubotu> nofeardjb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nofeardjb> :D
<shwag> anyone use the debian phpmyadmin setup scripts?
<intrepidus> fyrestrtr: same thing
<jbfavre> does anybody use software raid with firewire disks ?
<nothlit> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<ollekalle> Hi. My NVIDIA misbehaves. Sometimes x wont start and sometimes it starts - but in a minute or 5 it hangs (only response from remote log-in). any ideas someone?
<nofeardjb> where can i find the list of IRC commands that are available in this channel?
<nothlit> !phpmyadmin > shwag
<nothlit> shwag, you don't need them?
<Slart> ollekalle: just a wild guess.. overheating? =)
<Pf123b> any ideas, why i go "sudo gedit" and it never opens?
<nothlit> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nothlit> Pf123b, never use sudo for graphical programs, use gksudo
<Pf123b> gksudo doesnt work either
<shwag> nothlit: well... specifically im having trouble getting configuration for remote servers to work.
<stefg> Pf123b: because there's an invisible propmpt for your password .-) .. try gksudo gedit
<StephenL> why do people say to never use sudo for graphical programs?
<stefg> StephenL: that applies to your question,too
<dave_> whats the best way to burn a vcd in ubuntu that'll play in dvd players?
<ollekalle> Slart: wild guess. hmm.. the case is quite cold as well as the fan exhaust.... :/
<stefg> dave_: k3b
<StephenL> sudo works just fine, comes up in a terminal asking for password
<dave_> stefg can i just do it as a data and dvd players read the avi files?
<jbfavre> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Pf123b> (gedit:11919): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Pf123b> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dave_> or is there some setting somewhere
<Pf123b> thats with gksudo
<Slart> ollekalle: ok.. just seems 90% of all problems that appear after a while has got something to do with cooling.... what driver do you use?
<jrib> StephenL: some programs end up taking ownership of ~/.Xauthority and then people can't log in
<Pf123b> sudo gedit worked yesterday
<eyalw> hi!
<eyalw> I need your help
<ollekalle> Slart: usually I fail to start it at all. I use the nvidia-generic driver
<shwag> how do I clear out extra files that I no longer need...which apt saves.
<StephenL> jrib: intersting.  guess i have just never experienced that.
<stefg> dave_: no... vcd's can be beasts... so much to look after to get a workink VCD.. k3b assists you in converting the video into the proper format, but you still have to know, what you're doing
<Slart> ollekalle: have you tried the binary driver from nvidia?
<eyalw> I just installed apache, php and mySQL. now i wanna configure httpd.conf but it looks very suspiciously short, not like my server on windows
<Pf123b> is there any other ways of starting gedit with root?
<nofeardjb> !ask | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pf123b> eyalw, try apache2.conf
<Slart> ollekalle: just to check if it's the driver or something else
<jrib> StephenL: I haven't either, and I think it's really a bug with the program.  I know k3b used to do this and many people would sudo because they didn't have proper permissions on their cd drive.  But that has since been fixed
<stefg> Pf123b: gksudo gedit
<nofeardjb> eyalw: windows apache and linux apache files are set up a little differently
<eyalw> Pf123b: whats the different?
<intrepidus> Whenever I right-click the menus appear -behind- the windows instead of on them - is that normal?
<Pf123b> stefg, gksudo and sudo gedit dont doanything
<eyalw> ha, i get it
<Pf123b> eyalw, atleast with me, apache2.conf is long :p
<ivx> if when i install something and it says 1 not fully installed or removed, how do i know what package that is?
<jbfavre> !mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ollekalle> Slart: yeah. I think thats the one: apt-get nvidia-glx
<eyalw> thanks, just wanted to be surwe
<StephenL> jrib:  I see.
<stefg> Pf123b: then your sudoers file is broken, or your user isn't member of the group admin
<Pf123b> only one group on my computer, im doomed
<StephenL> pf123b: what happens when you do sudo -i
<Slart> ollekalle: yes.. that's the one... in that case.. have you tried the open source one? just use nv instead of nvidia in xorg.conf
<Crazyl1nk> fyrestrtr: is strikced IP the same as setting your computer to run on a IP you tell it to?
<ollekalle> Slart: is it provided in the very same package?
<jbfavre> !mdraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crazyl1nk> fyrestrtr: Static
<Pf123b> StephenL, i get root@...
<Slart> ollekalle: I think you've got the open source one installed by default..
<stefg> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<StephenL> pf123b:  try typing gedit now
<jbfavre> !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Pf123b> cannot open display: (null)
<Pf123b> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<ollekalle> Slart: i'll try. We'll know in a few minutes :D
<arrenlex> Pf123b: Can't use X apps from sudo -i. You're going to have to use a command line editor, like nano.
<Slart> ollekalle: good luck.. we'll be here waiting =)
<StephenL> arrenlex: yes you can
<Pf123b> arrenlex, but why was I able to get into gedit with sudo yesterday, and not today
<arrenlex> StephenL: From sudo? Yes. From sudo -i? No.
<StephenL> arrenlex: you are wrong
<Pf123b> sudo, gksudo, sudo -i...none of them work :(
<Macris> any of you guys know a cinelerra like videotool that i can perhaps install easier...
<stefg> Pf123b: make sure you're member of admin: sudo addgroup %username admin
<emilia> hey does anyone know how i can view my shared folder on ubuntu from windows xp?
<fabs> hey
<emilia> i keep getting an error saying i have no permission
<stefg> log out and back in to make it happen
<fabs> howz it guys?
<StephenL> pf123b: are you running this from a gnome-terminal or are you doing it from a real terminal (alt+f1)?
<Slart> fyrestrtr: I found a solution.. it's apparently a common question .. http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ042
<arrenlex> StephenL: I am not wrong. I just tried it.
<Pf123b> my guess is terminal, i just clicked the one under applications
<padlefot> emilia: Explore2fs (http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm)
<StephenL> arrenlex:  sorry, but you are.   I do it all the time and I just did it right now.
<Pf123b> stefg, The user `pf123' is already a member of `admin'.
<eyalw> and, where do i change the server root directory, (not he configuration files root)
<emilia> padlefot : no i just want to see a shared folder on the network, not mount a liunux file system on xp
<eyalw> i cant find it in apache2.cond
<StephenL> pf123b: can you run gedit without sudo...just as yourself?
<stefg> Pf123b: ok, then we know to look somewhere else
<Pf123b> eyalw, i didnt find it either, but its in /var/www/
<eyalw> so we cant change it??...
<Pf123b> yes I can run gedit, but when it comes to modifing my php.ini, read only soo...thats why I want sudo
<Pf123b> eyalw, im not sure how
<StephenL> ok...and what is the error you get when you try to run it as root?
<arrenlex> StephenL: No, really. I'm not: http://arrenlex.diff.be/no.ogm
<eyalw> strange
<Pf123b> StephenL, i hit enter, then the thing jumps to the bottom, and just sits there for all eternity
<eyalw> ok, thats not that importent
<Pf123b> and blinks, it looks like its crying
<Pf123b> its weird because it was working fine yesterday
<Slart> eh... where's the modprobe.conf in ubuntu? can't find it in /etc
<StephenL> arrenlex: that is odd. are you running kubuntu?
<arrenlex> StephenL: Yes. But it doesn't matter.
<StephenL> arrenlex:  works fine for me in ubuntu dapper and edgy
<ollekalle> Slart: I got a out-of-range-signal on my CRT. Probably I have to put some restrictions in my display-part of the xorg.cfg file. Do you think monotor capabilities would make the setup work for a fem minutes and then collapse - seems strange to me
<StephenL> arrenlex: might be something to do with kde
<pike_> su - pf123b -c "sudo gedit filename" heh
<monkey050> HymnToLife, are you here?  I have a question.
<monkey050> Again.
<Pf123b> pike_, what do i do?
<arrenlex> StephenL: The same thing happens for inkscape, which isn't a KDE app.
<Slart> ollekalle: nope.. monitor caps should either work forever or not at all.. unless your monitor is severly damages I guess =)
<ollekalle> Slart: i.e. I lowered the freqs already in conf file - and success! (at least for a minute now)
<StephenL> arrenlex: but you are still in kde...
<Slart> ollekalle: you can always do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arrenlex> StephenL: Can you please explain to me how kde interferes with sudo?
<ollekalle> Slart: what will it do?
<WizCraker_> after changing the mysql listening ip address and then restarting i get the infamous stopping server from pid file error.. I assumed that I could get more information by looking at the logs in /var/log but the mysql.log files are empty.  Am I looking in the wrong place?
<Slart> ollekalle: lets you set driver, freqs, language etc
<StephenL> arrenlex: it doesn't.  its something to do with environment variables is my guess getting changed when you su to root
<brady_> is there a dictionary meta-package to install all/most of the dictionaries?
<ollekalle> slart: I manually modifid the xorg.conf, basically the same I suppose?
<Slart> ollekalle: yup
<userek> how can change text console resolution? it uses 720x400, its hard to find more undstandard mode ;)
<monkey050> I have a question about the time settings on 6.10 - they're not saving.
<loz> Hi everybody
<loz> anybody on edgy here?
<Pf123b> Hi
<monkey050> When I re boot, it's like 10AM again in sunny July.
<ollekalle> Slart: do you know any reason why I should try to get the "nvidia" bin-driver work insted of the "nv" one?
<arrenlex> !anyone | loz
<ubotu> loz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> ollekalle: the bin driver offers hardware acceleration
<Slart> ollekalle: so, no gaming while using this one =)
<Pf123b> Well StephenL, arrenlex, stefg im going to reboot this laptop, and hope for the best, that sudo/sudo -i/gksudo starts working magicly again
<HymnToLife> monkey050, chech your BIOS battery
<ollekalle> Slart: 3d-acceleration? what about mpeg2 decoder for DVD?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Hi Hymn.
<Slart> ollekalle: no 3d-acceleration.. don't think you'll get any of the goodies you paid lots of money for..
<StephenL> arrenlx: see here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=214578  it is indeed an environment variable problem.
<loz> can anybody guide me to a link for connecting two ubuntus together via ssh?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Is there a way I can do that easily on my laptop?
<Slart> ollekalle: but it works alright in 2d mode..
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I don't have easy access to the Mobo.
<HymnToLife> I don't think so
<StephenL> arrenlex: *
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Agh.
<stefg> loz: sudo aptitude install openssh-server .... that's it, basically
<monkey050-Ubuntu> By the way, i'm on Ubuntu now. lol
<sivik_> is there another program other, but like mythtv
<arrenlex> StephenL: But not a KDE problem. Which means there is no reason that it should have worked for pf123b.
<Slart> ollekalle: and you'll sleep well at night knowing it's open source... well.. also since you won't be up playing quake you'll have nothing to keep you up =)
<ollekalle> Slart: paid lots for. Actually I bought the cheapest nVidia card I could find with TV-out capability :D
<StephenL> arrenlex: then why does it work fine for me?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> OK well thanks for the answer.  I was fearing that would be it - not a big problem anyway.
<Slart> ollekalle: hehe.. ok.. not so much money then
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Also, I did those GRUB edits you told me.
<arrenlex> StephenL: Possibly you have that variable set. Is it in your /root/.bashrc?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I couldn't do the devices.map thing that frogzoo told me though.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It came up blank.
<StephenL> steve@steve-desktop-lnx:~$ set |grep XAUTHORITY
<StephenL> XAUTHORITY=/home/steve/.Xauthority
<StephenL> steve@steve-desktop-lnx:~$ sudo -i
<StephenL> Password:
<StephenL> root@steve-desktop-lnx:~# set |grep XAUTHORITY
<StephenL> XAUTHORITY=/home/steve/.Xauthority
<arrenlex> !pastebin | StephenL
<ubotu> StephenL: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<StephenL> i know about pastebin it was just a few lines
<arrenlex> StephenL: 6 lines. The maximum IIRC is 2.
<StephenL> do the same thing from your shell...see what your output is
<idigital> I need help installing my sound .
<loz> ubotu ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ecarnol> Hi room
<arrenlex> StephenL: I don't have an XAUTHORITY variable on either normal user or root.
<Orangekid13> anyone have experience setting up twinview then unplugging the second monitor?
<Orangekid13> (nvidia twinview)
<refus3d> how do i change the icons for indivdual icons
<vlt> Hello. i just installed Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 and the pkg vnc4server. When I start a server `vncserver :1` it says ok but doesn't run. The logfile tells mwe something about missing fonts. There was such an issue on breezy, I remember. What to do on edgy now?
<spacepod> hello all
<dreamer> how can I run a .iso from my hd ?
<devnull_> hello i just upgraded to edgy and have no text in my xmms menus
<refus3d> help please want to create a mixture of various icons themes how?
<StephenL> arrenlex: That's because it is set by gdm...which is why you don't have it.  Which is also why sudo -i will work just fine under ubuntu
<vlt> dreamer: qemu?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Dreamer:  You'd have to mount it to something somehow.  Similar to daemon tools on windows.  I don't know exactly though.
<dreamer> hmm
<dreamer> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<vlt> dreamer: Or what does "run" mean for you?
<refus3d> hey?
<johns^> dreamer: what kind of iso? software?
<johns^> movie?
<dreamer> hmm, like, to play it (aka Alcohol 120% ?) without burning
<dreamer> it's software
<lontra> is there a flashplugin 9 deb somewhere?
<johns^> mount -o loop nameofiso.iso /media/mountpoint_of_choice
<idigital> I'm having problem with my Ubuntu is not able to play sound / detect sound driv
<devnull_> is there a reason a gtk menu is missing text ?
<Slart> lontra: 32bit or 64bit?
<spacepod> can anyone point me to information on setting up samba to have password protected folders
<lontra> Slart: 32 bit
<devnull_> i think i might have battled this issue when i installed dapper
<dreamer> !alsa | idigital
<ubotu> idigital: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mralphabet> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<Slart> lontra: do a google for flash 9 beta linux
<callicles> Hello everybody
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, I need some help getting xorg.conf set up with the new driver.
<mralphabet> dreamer: see link ^^
<johns^> spacepod: password protected folders are not possible afiak
<johns^> userlevel access however is
<Slart> lontra: there is an installer from adobe... I can't use it (I use 64bit).. but it's supposed to work
<dreamer> thnx mralphabet
<vlt> A solution for vnc server and font problem anyone?
<devnull_> aswell as i am having issues getting connected to my wireless network again like before i had network manager on dapper
<FunnyMan3595> At first, I think it had the two monitors reversed from the old version, since the right hand monitor showed the default X cursor when I moved the mouse left (like the left used to do), and the left was showing "mode not supported", probably because it has a lower res cap.
<spacepod> well lets say i want to setup a private folder only allowing a specific users to log into it.. how would i go about doing that
<devnull_> does the upgrade leave stuff behind and not install all needed software ?
<ollekalle> anyone have a good suggestion on how I can assure my graphics works. e.g. is there some terminal sw that is constantly moving like the amiga bounce demo?
<arrenlex> ollekalle: glxgears
<spacepod> i just used the installer lontra
<FunnyMan3595> Running dexconf got me a working display, but it's a double-display of the same screen, at low resolution.
<johns^> spacepod: setup a share and add an option "valid user = username"
<stefg> vlt: i don't know if this relates to your problem, but i found that vino (gnomes vnc-server) doesn't start automatically because of a bug. I added /usr/lib/vino-server to my autostarted apps to fix that
<ivx> hey when i try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart it returns nothing, anyone know why?
<Maxime> Can anyone help me?
<spacepod> just take a look at the readme file.. you have to run the intaller from command line.. and place it into the firefox directory
<shwag>  sudo -s;    sudo: unable to lookup dev via gethostbyname()
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<ubuntu> hi there
<arrenlex> !anyone | Maxime
<FunnyMan3595> Is there a parameter I can pass to dexconf to tell it to set up two displays?
<ubotu> Maxime: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mralphabet> ivx: it is quite possible that the script doesn't have an echo telling you that it did something
<ubuntu> i have a problem and i need help
<arrenlex> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sivik_> ubuntu: what is it
<monkey050> Is there a hotkey that changes Workspace???
<monkey050> 6.10 that is...
<vlt> !vnc | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<eilker> ivx: what about sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld
<Shaba1> Is there a linux equivalent to an Windows startup script?
<ollekalle> arrenlex: thanx
<shinda> richiefrich you around?
<johns^> monkey050: ctrl-alt-arrow
<ubuntu> i have a problem in the grub, error 17
<Gumby> monkey050: you mean ctrl+alt+Left ?
<monkey050> Thanks.
<devnull_> Shaba1, there is rc.d and startups for your window manager aswell
<ivx> eilker, it says command not found
<Maxime> I'm installing a ubuntu server (dapper drake) everything installed fine but when it as to boot linux my computer reboots, he finds the kernel but then it just restarts
<monkey050> Why did they take out 2 workspaces after Badger???
<spacepod> johns how would i then login to that share via xp?
<Gumby> ubuntu: did you just update to a new kernel?
<johns^> uhh, I use samba as a domain master
<johns^> so a log in to the domain and the logon scripts take care of the connections
<mralphabet> spacepod: from windows explorer, \\ip_address in the address bar
<ubuntu> i repartitioned one of the windows partitions using partition magic and when i restarted the computer the grub showed a msg called error 17
<StephenL> shaba1: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs
<Shaba1> devnu11 what is rc.d Is that a specific distro file/program or does it come with all versions of linux
<ubuntu> i am now booting from live cd
<johns^> spacepod: I got a commented smb.conf
<Gumby> ubuntu: you probably need to reinstall grub (or you acidentally formatted a partition you needed)
<johns^> never mind, it's in dutch
<spacepod> hrrm i obviously need to do more reading.. what would be a good url to look at
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Where can I install the MP3 codecs from??
<stefg> ubuntu, you repartitioned your drive, didn't you?
<johns^> samba.org
<Shaba1> Thanks StephenL but what I was thinking of is something that would start even before the desktop manager apeared
<eilker> shaba1:  do u have this /home/user/.gnome/Autostart
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 | monkey050-Ubuntu
<ubotu> monkey050-Ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I want to play some music in Rhythmbox but it won't play.
<ubuntu> no, i am sure that i didn't repartition any of the linux partitions
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Ok
<Crazyl1nk> im in need of help with Linux port staticing
<mralphabet> spacepod: http://jonpeck.blogspot.com/2006/11/how-to-configure-80-fileserver-in-45.html
<Maxime> I'm installing a ubuntu server (dapper drake) everything installed fine but when it as to boot linux my computer reboots, he finds the kernel but then it just restarts
<Crazyl1nk> i mean IP staticing&
<StephenL> shaba1: /etc/rc.local
<fraganator> Hola mi amigos
<stefg> ubuntu: define 'any of the linux partitions'
<sysdoc> I just upgraded Xorg, and now my nvidia driver reinstall is throwing a error saying it can't load the nvidia.ko file. Strang since that is the same driver I just had installed.... Anyone have any idea wth is going on here?? Oh btw I'm running edgy
<ubuntu> i think the problem is that the grub must be updated because it is now pointing to the wrong partition but i don't know how
<johns^> spacepod: samba is not diffucult, it's just very much :)
<spacepod> ty Mralphabet and johns
<Shaba1> Hold on StephenL let me google that.
<StephenL> shaba1: just add whatever command you want to run in that file.
<spacepod> i'm just diving into this.. if its not obvious already i'm a linux noob.. however i'm loving this unbuntu distro very nice.. last distro i used was redhat 7.1
<Crazyl1nk> what do i set for Static DNS when setting up my router for Static IPs?
<Shaba1> To let you know I am adminster a windows network and I am getting workstations donated that have ubuntu on them.
<Shaba1> I need to find someway of intergrating them into AD for authentication and verification even to getting the desktop itself.
<johns^> spacepod: http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/
<johns^> very usefull
<Maxime> anyone an idea why my server keeps rebooting ?
<Crazyl1nk> i need help
<fraganator> cause you keep typing reboot?
<Phuzion> Maxime:  Read your logs
<TheVault> Can someone help me out?
<stefg> Maxime: tke the chewing gum from the reset button
<Phuzion> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Phuzion> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheVault> lol
<StephenL> shaba1: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html
<devnull_> could be a hardware problem
<Maxime> i can't read the logs cause it doesn't want to boot..it installed fine but when it says 'booting...' it reboots the whole system until the same point
<ubuntu> i have the output of fdisk -l and menu.lst, can someone of you guys see it and tell me the problem
<Shaba1> johns^ Samba goes the wrong way.
<Crazyl1nk> how do i set up a static IP with Static DNS when i dont know it
<johns^> Shaba1: why?
<djembe> does anyone have experience getting gnome-obex-send or nautilus-sendto working in edgy?
<pike_> ubuntu: pastebin em
<Shaba1> That is for letting windows machine access a unix file share.
<pike_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phuzion> Maxime:  Do you have a second machine you can hook the server's HDD to so you can dump the logs and read them?
<TheVault> Well, I just bought a Wireless Network Card for my Desktop(USB) and I got the install disc and I can use linux but i have to do configurations that im not quite sure about
<captain_laredo> hey room...new ubuntu convert here...:) quick question...ubuntu no longer recognizes my CDROM...it gives me an error message "Unable to mount the selected volume....mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist"
<Shaba1> I want the linux machines to access a windows server/fileshares
<devnull_> so no text in xmms ... anyone know what this is about in edgy from dapper
<johns^> Shaba1: well i think that's great. windows machines bowing for the allmighty linux/samba server
<johns^> Shaba1: smbclient
<globe> when I apt-get -d where does it download the package files ?
<Shaba1> Well it does not help me.
<Maxime> yes i have...it's a windows tough...:-)
<johns^> globe: /var/cache/apt?
<stefg> Maxime: at the grub boot screen, press 'esc' and 'e' to get to a editable boot parameter line. Take out 'quiet splash' so you can read the screen while booting
<globe> johns^: yea, I think thats it  thx
<StephenL> shaba1: read that guide i pasted
<Turias> newbie question here.  I ran 'aptitude upgrade', which failed.  Now when I try to run it again, is says i dont have any apckages to upgrade.  how do i go back and upgrade the packages that failed the first time?
<Maxime> ok i'll try that
<TheVault> Someone going to help me?
<pike_> Shaba1: i wrote a little bitty script to connect to windows shares i can pm you it to take a look at.
<StephenL> TheVault: what was the question?
<TheVault> can I pm ya?
<StephenL> sure
<ubuntu> i pastebin em
<pike_> ubuntu: url?
<globe> So, if I have a package installed on my computer, is there a way to re-dl the package file so that I can put it on a computer not connected to internet?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37050/
<ubuntu> sorry
<Shaba1> I will take whatever help I can get pike_
<korupt> does anyone know what I need to install to provide Mono.Unix?
<TheVault> PM ya StephenL
<shinda> anyone here got any experience with curlftpfs, i'm trying to setup a virtual folder, but keep running into permission problems
<eilker> i see my desktop in 2 minutes 45 seconds, dual boot xp and kubuntu, i have lamp,ftp,dhcp,samba,cups,vmware,dns servers, is it normal ?
<StephenL> theVault: i didn't get it
<idigital> I need someone to assist me through my sound problem
<eilker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<idigital> i founded my sound driver
<StephenL> globe: check /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubuntu> i made a correction, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37051/
<idigital> but i'm lost
<ubuntu> please help
<globe> StephenL: mmmk...thx i'll look
<TheVault> How about now?
<korupt> does anyone know what I need to install to provide the Mono.Unix namespace??
<idigital> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=C-Media&card=.&chip=CMI8330&module=cmi8330
<stefg> ubuntu: all your partiton numbers have decreased by 1... you took out a partition, didn't you?
<idigital> how would use this and solve my sound problem?
<ubuntu> i took one of the windows partitions and i divided it into two partitions
<twager> Anyone upgraded from Edgy to Feisty ?
<TheVault> How about now StephenL
<stefg> ubuntu: oops... yeah, now i see it
<globe> StephenL: nope...tis empty
<ubuntu> good
<ubuntu> do u know what exactly should i do
<StephenL> globe: what package is it?
<korupt> *sigh* anyone in here develop with mono?
<globe> StephenL: build-essential
<stefg> ubuntu that means two things: first grub needs to point to the right partition with it's config file. Are you on a Live-CD now?
<captain_laredo> I have an issue with my DVD/CDRW drive...it worked for a while...and now I'm noticing that it can't mount the drive...the error message is: "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist"
<spacepod> wow this channel is popular thats for sure
<twager> Anyone upgraded from Edgy to Feisty ?
<ubuntu> yea, ani mounted ext3 partition
<idigital> can anyone tell me where to get the alsa driver package
<idigital> for http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=C-Media&card=.&chip=CMI8330&module=cmi8330
<djembe> anyone know how to get gnome-obex-send or nautilus-sendto working for bluetooth?
<age6racer> Hi i was here earlier trying to set up my wifi card. I was speaking to Clearscreen... I have upgraded my system and now ave the right kernel. I've also installed bcm43xx-fwcutter. Things seem to be ok. But how do I connect/choose wireless networks etc?
<spacepod> anyone have any good music streams that i can listen to while working on this samba mess?
<crimsun_> idigital: we ship snd-cmi8330 by default.
<stefg> ubuntu: consider a nick change please.... Tab doesn't work with 300 people whose name starts with ubu...
<Maxime> .
<crimsun_> idigital: ``sudo modprobe snd-cmi8330''
<idigital> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cmi8330 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-cmi8330.ko): No such device
<stefg> ubuntu: so you've mounted your ubuntu partiton. Where did you mount it?
<crimsun_> idigital: is pnp os enabled in bios?
<idigital> how to enable pnp in bios
<khaled83> i am ubuntu
<crimsun_> idigital: check with your motherboard's manufacturer's Web site.
<Sugaratias_UK> Hi All.  I just copied the nice Calibri font from a Vista install to my fresh Ubuntu install, but after installing the font and choosing it in the GNOME font selector, it looks ugly and is NOT antialiased. What do I have to do to make it look like it did in Vista...?
<idigital> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=C-Media&card=.&chip=CMI8330&module=cmi8330#opt
<StephenL> globe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/build-essential
<Maxime> Stefg: I removed the quiet splash, should i just press escape and then b to boot?
<stefg> Maxime: right
<TheVault> StephenL, did you ya forget about me?
<globe> StephenL: right, but won't I have to build it?
<StephenL> thevault: i pm'd you and never got a response
<NoStress> hi
<TheVault> yeah I did
<khaled83> Stefg, i am back, the grub problem
<stefg> khaled83: Where have you mounted your ubuntu-partition?
<age6racer> clearscreen: Could you help me with the final bit of setting up wireless please?
<Maxime> stefg: the problem is still there, should i remove the savedefault?
<captain_laredo> anybody have any advice on DVD/CDRW issues?
<khaled83> stefg, on /mnt/rescue/
<StephenL> globe: no you can download the .deb from there
<stefg> Maxime: this wouldn't solve the problem... only let you see the mysery
<Sugaratias_UK> anyone..? Why dont newly installed fonts come out antialiased..?
<stefg> khaled83: sudo chroot /mnt/rescue
<phaedra> captain_laredo,  What's the issue?
<globe> StephenL: whoa.  thats cool, I never knew.  Thx alot ;-)
<khaled83> stefg, ok
<khaled83> stefg, then...
<NoStress> "colorfire" screensaver reboot my computer each time it execute, it's the only one that reboot in all the screensaver installed by default, what can be the pb with this screensaver ?
<StephenL> globe: no problem
<idigital> crimsun < how to check my motherboad? lspnp -v?
<captain_laredo> phaedra: The drive was working for a while.  I copied some MP3s...etc...but now I'm getting a message "Unable to mount device...mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist"
<crimsun_> idigital: no, you need to reboot and check the bios settings
<stefg> khaled83: now type 'grub' in the terminal that's chrooted to your ubuntu-partition
<idigital> so i have to check if pnp is enable or [ok] 
<idigital> rite
<crimsun_> idigital: correct.
<captain_laredo> phaedra: I tried rebooting, no dice
<korupt> does anyone know what package provides Mono.Unix??
<stefg> khaled83: you'll get a grub-prompt
<khaled83> stefg, ok i got "grub>
<idigital> brb
<khaled83> stefg, yea
<sports_fan> ii'm looking for the actual package name for x11 libarary. can you guys (gals) help me ?
<stefg> khaled83: find /boot/grub/stage1
<lovloss> there might as well not be an #eclipse. Does anyone here know what it means when eclipse wont load, because: "Error notifying a preference change listener"?
<ragnar_123> one really quick: what is the command for untarring a .tar.gz tarball in konsole?
<sports_fan> tar -zxvf <filename>
<stefg> khaled83: should come up with hd0,10
<StephenL> ragnar_1213: tar -zxvf file
<ragnar_123> thanks you!
<phaedra> captain_laredo,  Hmmm...  Were you using nautilus or another file manager to copy?  Were you copying to the symlink for the device or /dev/hdc?
<khaled83> stefg, Error 15: file not found
<stefg> ooops
<globe> what is the name of the wireless applet that comes with eft?
<fraganator> Is there a way to remove the 'sudo' and make it like a normal cli?
<globe> fraganator: sudo -s
<StephenL> fraganator: sudo -i
<stefg> khaled83: then type ' root (hd0)'
<captain_laredo> phaedra:  I was using Nautilus....I even tried starting ubuntu from the Live CD, but the BIOS is now not recognizing the Drive...In BIOS setup it's listed as "Unknown Device"
<captain_laredo> or Unknown Drive
<magic_ninja> whats the python library package name
<captain_laredo> something like that
<stefg> khaled83: then type ' find /boot/grub/stage1' again
<kane77> is it possible to install stuff running the live cd?
<khaled83> stefg, Error 21: selected disk doesn't exist
<sports_fan> no x11 - Install x-windows development headers/libraries   <---which packe is that please ?
<livingdaylight> are the forums down?
<Jamo> how do I map a ubuntu folder on my windows
<sports_fan> gogle samba
<sports_fan> google*
<Jamo> samba eh
<proqesi> !smb | Jamo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> khaled83: what program did you use to split the win-partitions?
<Jamo> likes like a painful anal probe
<sports_fan> it is a pain to configure
<magic_ninja> !python | magic_ninja
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<proqesi> hmm
<kane77> livingdaylight, nah... I can see them...
<proqesi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<korupt> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<sports_fan> !x-windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-windows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korupt> !mono.unix
<khaled83> stefg, i am not sure, i think partion magic or something like that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono.unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> kane77, its ok now, thx
<sports_fan> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<khaled83> stefg, do u think i will have to reinstall the system?
<phaedra> captain_laredo,  Okay...  That sounds like a hardware problem...  If the live cd can't recognize it and the bios has it as unknown try to get it back into the bios listing.
<korupt> does anyone know the package that provides mono.unix?
<matos> hello!!
<kane77> is it possible to install stuff running the live cd?
<un_operateur1> have you tried searching for mono.unix via apt-cache/aptitude?
<captain_laredo> phaedra...thanks...I'll try that again...I'm not sure what I can do besides disconnecting the drive and connecting it again...
<matos> the subtitle option on xdvdshrink is disabled, any help?
<korupt> un_operateur1: many many times
<phaedra> captain_laredo,  It might be a lose connection.  Try that but it won't operate properly until the bios can get it setup.
<phaedra> s lose/loose
<stefg> khaled83: No.. you just have to adjust the /etc/fstab of your installed system to reflect the new partition-layout, and then get grub back in conditition.  Type 'exit' at tze grub-prompt and then try 'sudo grub-install' in your chrooted terminal
<sports_fan> no x11 - Install x-windows development headers/libraries   <---which packe is that please ?
<un_operateur1> korupt, I've never come across a package by that name -- what does it do? i might be able to help if you tell me more about it's functionality
<captain_laredo> phaedra...yeah...I'll check that out....It's just weird...the Drive opens and closes and acts like it's reading the CD...but I still get that message...Oh well...I'll figure it out eventually...THanks :)
<x06vh-ubuntu> Hur dos-formaterar man en 1.44" diskett i Ubuntu?
<age6racer> 
<Wilco991> hello all
<Wilco991> what's up?
<un_operateur1> sports_fan, perhaps --libx11
<un_operateur1> or something along those lines
<phaedra> captain_laredo,  That's just the drive...  It can do that; act like there's nothing wrong.
<sports_fan> can't find package
<Wilco991> Edgy has support for most wacom tablet pcs right?
<un_operateur1> libx11-6 and libx11-dev
<sports_fan> does search support wildcards?
<Fletch229_> hey anybody know how to disable the boot screen
<age6racer> my eth1 won't activate - can anyone help me out here? Ubuntu dapper, Linksys WPC54G (Broadcom)
<idigital> everything said ok
<captain_laredo> thanks phadra....thanks #ubuntu residents! :)
<un_operateur1> sports_fan, it depends how you are searching
<idigital> in when i restarted
<ady> anybody got any good linux orientated themes for Ubuntu
<Wilco991> check out Gnome-look.org
<un_operateur1> aptitude supports regular expressions
<stefg> Fletch229_: sudo aptitude remove usplash
<Wilco991> for themes I mean
<ady> cheers
<Fletch229_> thanks
<un_operateur1> linux oriented themes for ubuntu :)) are ubuntu's themes not linuxy enough?
<sports_fan> libx11-dev seems to be working
<Wilco991> lol
<idigital> crimsun_ everything said ok
<Wilco991> the default one for edgy is impressive
<idigital> did see pnp / bios
<idigital> But everything aid ok
<alexutz> salutttt
<alexutz> hy all
<alexutz> hy all
<aefkei> hey all.
<khaled83> stefg, man u know what, i decided i don't want windows on my pc again
<matos> the subtitle option on xdvdshrink is disabled, any help?
<khaled83> stefg, i am going to reinstall ubuntu and delete windows forever
<Maxime> can I load the kernel manually via grub?
<stefg> khaled83: wise and future-proof decision :-)
<Wilco991> are you sure the dvd you have in has a subtitle track?
<aefkei> Is anyone here using wmii-3 tonite ?
<khaled83> stefg, but i need ur help in something
<stefg> khaled83: make a backup of your system as it is now... you can reuse a lot of your settings then
<khaled83> stefg, i have 160 GB hard disk, what is the best partitions layout i should make
<sheriff> im using dapper also gdesklet with starterbar but does gdesklet have to stay next to the watch? Also would you recommend another dock ?
<dreamlinux> configure: error: *** No X11!  Install X-Windows development headers/libraries! ***
<matos> Wilco991 i'm sure of that i've already saw it on kaffeine
<sports_fan> thats my error msg
<khaled83> stefg, i have external usb harddisk and i will back up my system
<Wilco991> hmmm
<matos> i've installed it by the install script
<un_operateur1> dreamer, maybe you need x11-common too
<idigital> crimsun_ u there
<idigital> are u there
<khaled83> stefg, i have 160 GB hard disk, what is the best partitions layout i should make
<dreamlinux> i will try it too
<crimsun_> idigital: what does "everything says ok" mean?
<un_operateur1> khaled83, it depends -- do you intend to have user data on that HDD??
<SoulBrother> I have an ancient computer and I was trying to setup ubuntu on it but when in installing I get a message stating: unable to mount cd-rom??
<johns^> khaled83: desktop system? 7GB /, swap and the rest /home
<johns^> :)
<khaled83> stefg, no only me
<brady_> Where do I report a packaging problem?
<dreamer> un_operateur1: no i don't
<stefg> khaled83: my suggestion would be: hda1: 10 G root (/),hda2:  2G /var,hda3:  512 MB swap, hda5 (logical) /home.. all the remaining space.
<pike_> khaled83: i always make home seperate and leave like 2 8-10g paritions one for / one blank for installing new versions /
<Maxime> stefg: can I load the kernel manually via grub?
<idigital> I haven't able to located the "PNP or BIOS" but when i restarted the computer and ubutu showed everything ok
<idigital> network [ok]  , ... etc [ok] 
<dsnyders> Hi all.  There used to be a program called sweep to execute the same command in every subdirectory.  What is the equivalent?
<dreamlinux> common did not solve my problem either
<crimsun_> idigital: but did you load the sound driver?
<Megaqwerty> when will the new OpenOffice.Org be available in the repository?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> New question:  I can't get Rhythmbox to play *anything*.  I just installed all the codecs the "easy way" in the terminal and it won't play Mp3s or a Podcast I added.
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: feisty
<khaled83> ok guys thank you for the help
<Megaqwerty> pianoboy3333:are you serioius?
<Wilco991> have you tried easy-ubuntu or automatix2 to install codecs?
<stefg> Maxime: grub is a pree-boot command environment. you can edit all the lines grub uses to boot the kernel, but of course cant load the kernel 'manually'
<idigital> before i type in terminal : modprobe snd-card-cmi8330
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: yes
<un_operateur1> dreamer, but did you install libx11-6 or thereabouts tho?
<Megaqwerty> pianoboy3333: how far off is that?
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: what version are you using now?
<dreamlinux> um, prolly not. i'm still trying out the base system
<Megaqwerty> pianoboy3333: Edgy
<pianoboy3333> ubotu: please tell Megaqwerty about feisty
<ady> how do I install a theme in Gnome
<dreamer> un_operateur1: you don't mean me but dreamlinux :P
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: you will probably be able to use the fiesty packages when they are released into feisty, you just download the debs from packages.ubuntu.com/fiesty
<un_operateur1> sorry dreamer :) my bad
<pike_> art.gnome.org has themes and howtos
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Again, how do I get rhythmbox to work properly?
<Megaqwerty> pianoboy3333: thanks
<idigital> how i load a sound card ? load in terminal?
<ady> how do I install a theme in Gnome
<stefg> Maxime: my first guess would be a line with 'acpi=off noapic nolapic' in it to see if it boots then
<dreamlinux> i have the latest version acording to apt-get
<un_operateur1> dreamlinux, aptitude install libx11-6 libx11-dev
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: they may be there now, I have no idea
<johns^> ady: install gnome-art
<dreamlinux> un_operateur1,  : i have both of those now
<Megaqwerty> I'll check...
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: lemme help you
<idigital> Right now i type in modprobe snd-cmi8330
<pianoboy3333> !info openoffice.org feisty
<sheriff> im using dapper also gdesklet with starterbar but does gdesklet have to stay next to the watch? Also would you recommend another dock ?
<Megaqwerty> pianoboy3333: Thanks
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<pianoboy3333> lol
<idigital> saying operation not permitted
<Megaqwerty> grr
<pianoboy3333> doesn't say...
<Shaba1> StephenL you reccommended I look up rc--what?
<Megaqwerty> it's at 2.1 right now
<justin420> hi all. anybody have problems with gnome after updating the kernel vuln. that required a restart? i cant seem to right click on my desktop background anymore since the upgrade on the kernel. anybody have any ideas?
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: isn't that the new version...?
<dsnyders> How do I automatically run the same command in each sub-folder?
<un_operateur1> dreamlinux, are you trying to build something?
<Megaqwerty> pianoboy3333: yes, I'm saying that that is what I need
<khaled83> stefg, how can i unmount the mounted partition
<stefg> sudo umount -a
<Faintofhearts> I have a question about drivers. I am trying to tun Quake 3, but it's horribly laggy, and my hardware should be able to handle it. Even after I have downloaded drivers it won't run correctly. Anyone know how I can get my video card working at max performance?
<dreamlinux> i am attempting to build Xastir.
<StephenL> shaba1: /etc/rc.local just put whatever commands you want to run in that file
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: oh, I know
<un_operateur1> dsnyders, for i in `find /path/to/dir`; do command $i; done;
<un_operateur1> maybe
<Shaba1> thanks StephenL. Its a whole lot more complicated then just commands but that give me a start'
<stefg> Faintofhearts: facts! what hardware?
<jrib> dsnyders: or   find -exec
<Faintofhearts> stefg: I have a 32MB Intel chip... 810 something if I remember correctly.
<StephenL> shaba1: what exactly are you trying to do?
<un_operateur1> dreamlinux, maybe you could do this ..
<khaled83> guys, how can i unmnt a mounted partition?
<un_operateur1> apt-get build-dep xastir
<jrib> khaled83: umount /mount/point
<un_operateur1> that should find and install deps
<Megaqwerty> pianoboy3333: I'll have to search the net for a .deb package :(
<dsnyders> un_operateur1, thanks for the pointer.  You too, jrib
<un_operateur1> np :)
<stefg> Faintofhearts: That isn't hardware 3D capable... no fun
<idigital> crimsun_ you mention to me before > did I load a sound card ?how do you load it? in terminal?
<pianoboy3333> Megaqwerty: ok
<dreamer> anybody here know of 77 million paintings?
<dreamer> brian eno's new project
<Shaba1> Ok I have a Win2k network. I am being donated 15 blank HD machines and an ubuntu cd.
<dreamer> I gat an iso of the windows-version, got it installed with wine, but damn does it run badly ;/
<Faintofhearts> stefg: It was able to run Quake on Windows without a problem.
<Faintofhearts> So I know the hardware is capable.
<dreamer> Shaba1: donated huh? :)
<Shaba1> I need to find some way of NOT letting users get to the desktop even to use the machines unless they are verified by my win2k AD server.
<StephenL> shaba1: start here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html
<Shaba1> Hell they are free and we are a non profit so I am not going to look a gift horse in the mousth
<stefg> Faintofhearts: DirectX isn't OpenGL.... the stock i810 driver that came with the default install is just fine, but all hardware 3D is only emulated by mesa...  I doubt that Ianybody in here can give you tuning tips for i810 graphics in /here/ , but there's specialized forums on the web on that
<eilker> i see my desktop in 2 minutes 45 seconds, dual boot xp and kubuntu, i have lamp,ftp,dhcp,samba,cups,vmware,dns servers, is it normal ?
<khaled83> stefg, should the root partition be a primary partition/
<khaled83> stefg, should the root partition be a primary partition?
<johns^> eilker: I think that's slow
<mralphabet> eilker: how much ram / what is processor speed?
<rickest> anyone know if http://packages.freecontrib.org is just temporarily down or gone altogether?  any other plf repositories?
<stefg> khaled83: that's irrelevant for linux, but a good measure to keep everything in an ordered manner
<defrex> I'm having trouble.. x is crashing mid-way through gnome starting. Can anyone give me a hand?
<eilker> mralphabet: p4 2.4 and 512 ram
<khaled83> stefg, this means yes, right?
<Shaba1> Right now I have systems policies set so that the user turns on the machine and it gives him a dialog box to enter a user name and password. That is then verified against the users and groups I have set up on the win2k server. Once verified a logon.bat files then runs a kicktart script the user then gets a different desktop and permission to files on the server based on which group he/she is in.
<Faintofhearts> stefg: It should be possible though, correct? I mean, I have had it running on this machine before, with this exact hardware. Any idea what I could be missing that keeps it from working properly?
<stefg> khaled83: yes, that's yes :-)
<Shaba1> So I am wanting to get these new machines that arrive monday to do that same thing
<userek> how can i disable cups daemon?
<abo> hi, I have all the video working under the K desktop but not under gnome, I have obviously all codecs installed, any ideas?
<Crazyl1nk> i need help
<userek> when i want to uninstal cups
<Shaba1> YES I know about samba but that goes the other way.
<userek> it wants to uinstall ubuntu-desktop
<stefg> Faintofhearts: as I said... DirectX
<Shaba1> Letting windows machines talk to linux file shares. I want it the other way around.
<pike_> defrex: first thing "rm -fr ~/.g*"  maybe
<Faintofhearts> stefg: Downloadable on Linux?
<Faintofhearts> I wasn't sure.
<StephenL> shaba1: no it does both
<stefg> Faintofhearts: beware... no
<mralphabet> eilker: with p4 2.8 and 2gb ram I am at desktop in ~1min . . . what is the memory usage on your machine?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Can someone help me figure out how to get Rhythmbox to work?
<khaled83> stefg, and the rest should i choose primary or extended?
<Crazyl1nk> i need help setting up my router for static IPs
<Faintofhearts> No...
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Rhythmbox won't play ANYTHING.
<mralphabet> Shaba1: samba goes both ways
<defrex> pike_: I'm using a live cd atm... should I giver witht hat anyway?
<mralphabet> Shaba1: look at smbmount
<idigital> crimsun_?
<Faintofhearts> So... I will need to find something to replace DirectX...
<idigital> how ?
<mralphabet> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mralphabet> bah ;(
<justin420> anybody have problems have with gnome after upgrading the recent kernl vuln? i cant right click on my desktop; im that damn close to reinstalling windows as my primary OS; which i really dont want to do, any ideas anyone?
<pike_> defrex: well youd mount your ubuntu parition and then rm -fr /media/mountpoint/home/username/.g*
<stefg> khaled83: i'll keep my system partitons ( /var and swap) primary, and my data-partitions (/home, /media ) logical. But that's just an arbitrary convention
<leny> !biarch
<ubotu> A BiArch 64-bit system is one that comes with a complete 32-bit package system, as well. This means that you can run 32bit packages as well on your 64-bit install
<Jako> Hey
<defrex> roger
<Jako> Bus-ID what is that?
<Crazyl1nk> i need help setting up my router for static IPs
<eyalw> hi, i've got a problem connecting to mySQL through php on apache
<eilker> mralphabet: at the moment % 68 is free
<khaled83> stefg, ok thanks, the last question hopefully, i was once told that the swap partition should be equal to my ram, is this true?
<eyalw> Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<eyalw> Warning: Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/apache2-default/create_users_table.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<stefg> khaled83: oh... wait /media is already used ... errrr call it /multimedia
<sports_fan> unfortunatly none of these ideas have solvced my issue. thanks for the effort guys.
<crimsun_> idigital: yes, with the command I gave you before
<magic_ninja> anyone in here use cedega
<Shaba1> did I lose you StephenL?
<stefg> khaled83: nowaday all rules of thumb fail miserably... how much ram do you have?
<StephenL> shaba1: no im just reading several different things at once
<defrex> pike_: uh, sorry, how do I mount the drive?
<idigital> i did with "snd-cmi8330"but now its saying bash: snd-cmi8330: command not found
<khaled83> stefg, 1G
<Crazyl1nk> i need help setting up my router for static IPs
<AngryElf> could someone in here who has a XP/ubuntu dual boot be so kind as to pastebin their /boot/grub/menu.lst for me?
<stefg> khaled83: so you'll never use more than 256 MB of swap (or you are in a very special situation) call it 512 MB swap...
<kane77> i have ubuntu installed on a disk partition. on the same disk there's a windows partition (fat32). How can I decrease the Fat32 size and increase my linux partition???
<mralphabet> Shaba1: have you looked at smbmount before?
<khaled83> stefg, ok
<leny> Is this the right place to ask if Edgy ever made BiArch for x86 and if so how to (practically) install 32-bit libraries etc.
<pike_> defrex: well id just reboot into my computer and when x crashed alt-ctrl-f2 then login then type rm -fr ~/.g*  then alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to x
<jtrejo> hi
<mralphabet> Shaba1: you can also look at sshfs
<jtrejo> I need wireless help badly:(
<idigital> crimsum what the command was $ snd-cmi8330
<idigital> correct
<defrex> pike_: will do...
<kane77> jtrejo, what's up?
<jtrejo> is anyone here [intimately]  familar with peap+WEP
<jtrejo> :(?
<Crazyl1nk> i need help setting up my router for static IPs
<michaelmacleod> I'm having an issue where ubuntu keeps changing my 2nd network card between eth1 and eth2 when the system reboots
<aefkei> back. Hey'a.
<leny> jtrejo: Sorry stuck with WiFi on my Powerbook  :-)
<mralphabet> eilker: if that is really your memory usage, then it seems long to get to the gnome desktop
<brucedes> I'm trying to install 6.10 on my macbook on an external USB Drive. I've got rEFIt installed, but I want to know if there is a way of not installing grub
<david___> hi
<david___> it's jtrejo
<david___> sorry
<david___> my other pc rebooted
<david___> stupid windows
<david___> actualyl it was the powercord:o
<david___> this is the linux machine
<pike_> michaelmacleod: its setup in /etc/iftab?
<david___> so I can psot config files and the like
<bimberi> AngryElf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37058/  (actually a tri-boot: Dapper, XP, Edgy)
<Shaba1> mralphabet thank you right now I am gettin all the information I can.
<stefg> brucedes: intel or ppc
<brucedes> intel
<brucedes> macbooks are intel
<AngryElf> bimberi, thanx a bunch
<zero> #ubuntu
<mike1980> hi guys when i do this command mysql> GRANT SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, CREATE, DROP, INDEX, ALTER, CREATE TEMPORARY TABLES, LOCK TABLES ON database1.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword';  I get error ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ON database1. *  TO 'mike'@'localhos
<stefg> ah... 'cos ppc uses elilo IMHO
<zero> alguien espaol ??
<david___> anyone know an ircchannel that would be good for complex wireless configs?
<david___> yesI sopeak spanish
<david___> yo hablo espanol
<ompaul> david___, ehh please stop using the enter key in the place of a comma, please
<johns^> mike1980: lose the '
<ompaul> "es
<zero> ok
<johns^> username@localhost
<idigital> crimsun_?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stefg> brucedes: sorry Intel macs are out of my scope... did some ppc installs, but never had an intel-mac in front of me
<peregrine81> okay guys you are the experts heres a question. Will the ATI Mobility Xpress 200m ever be supported or will I have to use binaries that dont quiet -work-?
<idigital> crimsum what the command was $ snd-cmi8330 correct but i recived bash: snd-cmi8330: command not found
<johns^> select .... to user@localhost identified by 'password'
<AngryElf> the "root		(hd0,0)" in menu.lst -- that refers to (hd<hard disk number>,<partition number>)  yes?
<mike1980> johns: ok thanks
<leny> brucedes: You can use the Alternate install CD to install grub to a place other than the MBR, i.e. your Linux partitiion. Would that do?
<brucedes> It should do, yes
<stefg> AngryElf: yes... but minus 1
<kane77> i have ubuntu installed on a disk partition. on the same disk there's a windows partition (fat32). How can I decrease the Fat32 size and increase my linux partition???
<brucedes> I considered doing it leny
<zero> alguien me echa una mano ???
<zero> necesito un poco de ayuda
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<david___> kane77 qtparted
<stefg> AngryElf: (hd0,0) in grub-speak is /dev/hda1
<AngryElf> cool
<kane77> david___, will I lose my data on the fat32 partition??
<peregrine81> nothing?
<david___> no
<AngryElf> is there any reason I can't take a HD from another box that is strictly XP and throw it in my box as slave and then set up grub with (hd1,0) ???
<michaelmacleod> Does anyone here know why Ubuntu might be making my 2nd ethernet card oscillate between eth1 and eth2 when the system reboots? It's causing my PPPoE connection a lot of grief.
<brucedes> Also, how do I connect to my wireless network? I put the SSID and WEP password in the network manager, but it doesn't work (In OS X now)
<tarzeau> michaelmacleod: it's a linux kernel thing
<mike1980> johns: still didn't work
<tarzeau> michaelmacleod: i've got the same on a ultra5
<cafuego_> michaelmacleod: /etc/iftab is a way to make it not do that
<sorush20> have the ubuntu servers for the packages slowed down?
<idigital> crimsum what the command was $ snd-cmi8330 correct but i recived bash: snd-cmi8330: command not found
<michaelmacleod> tarzeau: It's a PowerMacG4, if that makes a difference.
<_Staz> Hi, whats the correct way to switch users in gnome terminal.
<tarzeau> michaelmacleod: no idea, mine's a sparc
<Orangekid13> anyone know how to set up the resolution for widescreen? i've got a 1440x900 that looks retarded cause it's being forced to 1024x768
<stefg> AngryElf: The problem is taht the bios will only look for the /first/ harddisk to find a MBR...
<deep> !mrt
<deep> !t
<ubotu> mrt: Multi-threaded Routing Toolkit (BGP4+/BGP/RIPng/RIP2). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2a-3 (edgy), package size 738 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<tarzeau> cafuego_: what if you have the same mac address on the interfaces?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deep> @t
<deep> hm
<tarzeau> cafuego_: like quad cards on sparc do that by default
<bimberi> _Staz: 'sudo su - anotheruser' is my method
<AngryElf> stefg, which is fine -- i'm going to include the XP install in GRUB so I can select it....right?
<cafuego_> tarzeau: ugh, broken hardware
<tarzeau> cafuego_: no, it's not broken
<tarzeau> cafuego_: it CAN be changed
<_Staz> thanks bimberi
<mike1980> hi guys when i do this command mysql> GRANT SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, CREATE, DROP, INDEX, ALTER, CREATE TEMPORARY TABLES, LOCK TABLES ON database1.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword';  I get error ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ON database1. *  TO 'mike'@'localhos
<AngryElf> stefg, hence the (hd1,0) setup...
<cafuego_> tarzeau: Then I suggest plugging 'em all in and using the bonding interface
<we2by> edgy is very bugy here. I got a few weird issues :(
<tarzeau> cafuego_: haha :) k
<stefg> AngryElf: Grub is only called and seen by the bios if it's on hd_a_ ... hdb or hdc won't work if hda is present
<Seveas> mike1980, #mysql may be more appropriate for such questions
<mike1980> ok thanks
<AngryElf> stefg, grub will be on hda -- XP will be on hdb
<michaelmacleod> tarzeau: thanks, I think that should do the trick
<ompaul> mike1980, put that in a pastebin before you do - it looks trunkcated
<kane77> a second (stupid) question... how do I go about using the qparted? cuz as far as I know you have to unmount the disks you want to change
<stefg> AngryElf: then you're good to go
<AngryElf> sweet
<AngryElf> thanx
<leny> brucedes: Sorry stuck with WiFi myself.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows should help you in installing grub to a non-standard partition. Use (hd0,<linux partition no>) in the examples.
* AngryElf knocks on wood
<crimsun_> idigital: sudo modprobe snd-cmi8330
<brucedes> I'll go try
<stefg> AngryElf: grub-survivor lines: find /boot/grub/stage1... root (hd0,0) .... setup (hd0)
<Orangekid13> nobody knows how to make widescreen look good?
<Orangekid13> 1440x900
<Orangekid13> please tell me i can do it
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<khaled83> stefg, i am now deleting windows and installing ubuntu
<brucedes> could you be more specific orangekid?
<astronouth7303> sound isn't working at all. all the appropriate levels seem to be up, nothing muted, hardware seems ok. But I can't hear a thing. How do I track it down and fix it?
<dcordes> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Orangekid13> i have a widescreen monitor... it's 1440x900
<crimsun_> astronouth7303: pastebin your ``amixer'' output and tell me the URL.
<astronouth7303> (it used to work ... occasionally)
<ompaul> !resolution | Orangekid13
<ubotu> Orangekid13: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Orangekid13> i want it to be anything but forced to be 1024x768
<Orangekid13> wtf is with the ! and the |
<prower> Hello everyone :> How easy is it to upgrade between an installation of Dapper and Eft? Or more importantly, do I even want to be attempting that in the first place? ;>
<Orangekid13> ?
<magic_ninja> how do i changed my default shell to bash instead of dash
* stefg passes khaled83 a beer (or a peppermint tea, if he's muslim :-) ) to sweeten the transition :-)
<brucedes> you tried setting the resolution to 1220x800? That's what my macbook uses, it looks nice
<ompaul> Orangekid13, it is me instructing the bot to tell you the answer to your question
<kane77> a second (stupid) question... how do I go about using the qparted? cuz as far as I know you have to unmount the disks you want to change... but I cant unmount my root partition
<Shaba1> am I correct in assuming that burning a ubuntu image onto a CD DOES NOT neccessarily make it a LIVECD?
<khaled83> :)
<Orangekid13> oh
<idigital> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cmi8330 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-cmi8330.ko): No such device
<idigital> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cmi8330
<bimberi> Shaba1: it depends which image, so yes
<astronouth7303> crimsun_, it's being slow...
* astronouth7303 should set up his own
<Everflex> is it a bad idea to index the root derectory?
<crimsun_> astronouth7303: so use another one of the hundreds.
<Orangekid13> the only resolutions i can choose are not 16x9 aspect ratio
<n2diy> How do I get Firefox to default to Thunderbird, instead of Evolution, when I click on a "mail to" link?
<tarzeau> n2diy: hehe :)
<stefg> Shaba1: all CD's labeled #Desktop' are Live-CD's ... al 'Alternat'-CD's use a textmode installer
<bruenig> n2diy, system>preferences>preferred applications
<age6racer> Hi all, I am running ubuntu with xfce and I just clicked somethng named 'SMB network browser' now my desktop has turned black and I have some icons on the desktop (didn't before)
<age6racer> I cant get rid if it. Does anyone know what's happening?
<khaled83> stefg, i understand when u told me that it is a wise decision, but what did u mean by future proof decision? if u r busy u donna have to answer i am just chitchatting until the system is installed
<idigital> crimsun
<idigital> its say
<idigital> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cmi8330 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-cmi8330.ko): No such device
<idigital> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cmi8330
<eyalw> i need help with php-mysql
<dcordes> are the broadcom 43xx interfaces supported out of the box?
<Shaba1> stefg you mean when I burn the .iso file onto the cd I should give it a lable of #DESKTOP?
<david_corrales> hi everyone. Anyone else getting grub's error #15 after the kernel upgrade?
<ompaul> age6racer, log out and log back in if that fails call back
<stefg> khaled83: that was just a cynical comment on the hardware-requiremnts of Windows Vista... We don't need 1 Gig of Ram just for the OS, without any app running
<magic_ninja> anyone had cedega problems with ubuntu
<stefg> Shaba1: no... what's the name of the .iso you downloaded?
<age6racer> I tried that already. It saved my session settings   :/
<Shaba1> Hold on I will check
<ompaul> magic_ninja, those who do speak with cegeda, generally it is not supported here
<khaled83> stefg, ah u right, vista requirements are crazy
<monkey050> I just downloaded and installed all the available updates for 6.10 and the menu\taskbar froze.
<crimsun_> idigital: you need to find out whether your bios has PNP OS enabled
<Shaba1> stefg: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<wyld> david_corrales: I belive that it is a hardware problem
<Shadow_mil> how can I compile a kernel?
<tarzeau> Shadow_mil: i'd use kernel-package
<wyld> carefully
<Shadow_mil> how do I use it?
<stefg> Shaba1: Then you have a Live-CD :-) burn it, boot it, love it :-)
<david_corrales> wyld: not really. Everything -but- edgy is booting now
<david_corrales> stupid upgrade
<Shaba1> thanks
<khaled83> guys, is it true that the next ubuntu release will mainly focus on solving laptop hardware problems???
<Shadow_mil> tarzeau: I downloaded it
<monkey050> Is there a way I can reboot without using the menu?
<Shaba1> can you refer me to a place where I can then get instructions on how to install that on a HD?
<david_corrales> khaled83: not really. It'll probably focus a lot on eye candy
<Shadow_mil> monkey050: init 0
<stefg> monkey050: sudo reboot in a terminal
<monkey050> How do I get to it?
<Shadow_mil> or init 6 (for a reboot)
<monkey050> I can't get to the Applications menu
<bruenig> sudo shutdown -r now
<age6racer> OK I've fixed it. it was a process called xff-deskvier or something like that.
<Shadow_mil> monkey050: terminal,
<bimberi> Shaba1: boot the LiveCD and double-click on the Install icon on the Desktop
<stefg> monkey050: alt-f2... enter gksudo reboot
<kincade> how do I login as root?
<monkey050> Ok
<governator> ok, i installed freespire then ubuntu... they are on sepeprate hds... how to access hd with freespire on it?
<monkey050> Terminal won't open.
<idigital> How do i find out whether your bios has PNP OS enabled?
<idigital> I restarted
<stefg> !root > kincade
<monkey050> Is installing updates supposed to make things freeze?
<khaled83> david_corrales, also a good point, but it dream of the day that i can run ubuntu on my toshiba laptop smoothly
<idigital> and my computers go striaght to ubunutu loading...
<kincade> do that at the login screen?
<edison> hi
<idigital> and i don;t see PNP
<governator> ok, i installed freespire then ubuntu... they are on sepeprate hds... how to access hd with freespire on it?
<age6racer> Now, can someone help me with my wireless issue pls... I have a linksys WPC54G card (Broadcom) and I have the driver installed correctly. But eth1 doesn't want to activate for some reason
<stefg> kincade: no at the login screen there's a menu dwn left
<monkey050> Should I do a forced shutdown by holding the button?
<idigital> Do you mean plug and play?
<governator> ok, i installed freespire then ubuntu... they are on sepeprate hds... how to access hd with freespire on it?
<monkey050> Age6Racer, I maybe able to help you.  I just got mine (same card) working today.
<idigital> PNP = Plug and play
<stefg> monkey050: ctrl-alt-del
<erUSUL> governator: mount it, or use System<Admin<Disks
<edison> how to mount partition ntfs in ubutun ?
<idigital> crimsun_ it does say [ok] 
<stefg> !ntfs
<jokoon> Hello
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<monkey050> Stefg:  Nothing happens.
<kincade> oh ok thanks I'll check it out thanks stefg
<erUSUL> !ntfs |edison
<ubotu> edison: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<edison> tanks
<stefg> monkey050: then a hard reboot... shouldn't hurt if you're only at the gdm login
<age6racer> monkey050: wow amazing! yes please!
<defrex> is there anyone who can help with an x crashing problem?
<jokoon> What is the purpose of the kernel "generic" ? what does it mean ?
<edd_> ne1 know how to get sound working in flash
<edd_> ?
<erUSUL> |anyone
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bimberi> !generic | jokoon
<ubotu> jokoon: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Music_Shuffle> jokoon, the other types were combined to reduce redundancy and save developer time I think.
<monkey050> Ok, let met just reboot this thing.  I hope the updates didn't mess with things.
<bashir> hey
<monkey050> I'm on 2 computers right now.
<governator> there is no system>admin>disks........
<age6racer> ok
<crimsun_> idigital: I'm in a meeting atm, so I can't respond.
<bashir> i just upgraded my kernel and it rewrote my grub menu.list !
<bashir> it took off my windows parition menu
<Uboon2> i'm on a chair, thats more comfortable
<bimberi> governator: no, not in Edgy
<bashir> and now that i add it it isnt working
<governator> then what should i do?
<bashir> i added title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<bashir> root		(hd0,4)
<bashir> makeactive
<bashir> chainloader	+1
<stefg> governator: edgy has a new way of dealing with disks, so the old app didn't work anymore... but the new one isn't ready :-(
<erUSUL> governator: sorry my bad there was in dapper (or in breezy... ;)
<aboyousif> hello .. anyone here know how to make the nvidia module xorg compiled not xfree ?
<dcordes> i have some problems getting my broadcom iface up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37061/ would be very kind if somebody could take a quick look at it. thanks for your help
<monkey050> age2racer: My ubuntu's reloading now
<prOMiNd> any can help me ..
<prOMiNd> i can't install xine-extracodecs ...
<jokoon> Does it mean I still can gain performance installing the appropriate kernel ?
<prOMiNd> i need source ...
<eyalw> my php script dosent recognize mySQL functions, but i installed all the packages
<david_corrales> so nobody knows about the error 15 crap?
<idigital> crimsun tell me when your not busy
<prOMiNd> any have a source and paste here ?
<prOMiNd> thx ..
<defrex> Everything was running fine until the power to my house went out while I was at work. Whether it had to do with the power or not, I don't know, but now when I'm half way through loading gnome my screen goes multi-colour, then tosses me back to the sign-in screen.
<defrex> can anyone help
<defrex> ?
<monkey050> Sorry, I meant age6racer.
<bashir> can someone help me plz
<prOMiNd> bashir: for what ? Oo
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | bashir
<monkey050> Now Ubuntu's loading slow.  I'll be right back.
<ubotu> bashir: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bashir> i did
<stefg> jokoon: you won't gain anything... generic means that the old separation of 586/686/k7 is now unified into a self optimizing kernel, which works on all architectures
<prOMiNd> LjL: here ? :)
<bashir> when i updated the kernel it rewrote my menu.list
<Music_Shuffle> Just keeeeeeeeedding.  I knew that. ;p
<bashir> it took off my windows parition entry
<bashir> i tried entering title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<bashir> root		(hd0,4)
<bashir> makeactive
<bashir> chainloader	+1
<bashir> to the end
<prOMiNd> ubotu, tell about prOMiNd xine
<bashir> but it comes up error 12 invalid device
<bashir> my partition is hda5
<bashir> so (hd0,4) should be right
<prOMiNd> ubotu, about prOMiNd xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about prOMiNd xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !xine > prOMiNd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Uboon2> !xine
<LTjake> is there a reason why x11-common would be install with edgy server?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<age6racer> monkey050: here's the results from iwconfig   -    http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/bLNDSu90.html
<prOMiNd> !xine-extracodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-extracodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prOMiNd> boys
<prOMiNd> ..
<jokoon> stefg : so in a way, all kernels that generic replaces can just be removed ?
<Uboon2> !ubotu wake up dude
<monkey050> Age6racer, are you running 6.10?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up dude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> jokoon: basically yes
<age6racer> 6.06
<monkey050> Hm.
<jokoon> That will clean my menu.lst for sure ...
<prOMiNd> i can't install xine-iu extracodecs in my Ubuntu 6.10 :9
<prOMiNd> any can help me ? Oo
<magic_ninja> !cedega | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<prOMiNd> Craig David - Walking Away
<kincade> stefg: hey I checked the menu and nothing that will let me login as root, so do I need to install or enable something?
<monkey050> Did you check all the Network-related things in the menu, age6racer?
<infidel> anyone here usemint?
<infidel> anyone here use mint?
<stefg> !root | kincade
<ubotu> kincade: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<age6racer> monkey050: I could do with a way to view wireless networks and try connecting to them.
<jokoon> Anyhow, is there some utility or command to make a clean menu.lst ?
<age6racer> I knwo there are two where I am (which I have acces to)
<prOMiNd> ANY CAN HELP ME ?
<WizCraker>  do I just run mysqladmin shutdown then run mysqld_safe & to start it again?  I changed the my.cnf file and trying to figure out the correct way for the restart
<prOMiNd> Package xine-ui is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<prOMiNd> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<prOMiNd> is only available from another source
<prOMiNd> E: Package xine-ui has no installation candidate
<monkey050> I'm trying to think - my 6.10 is on a black screen with no backlight.  :?
<bashir> anyone know what is wrong?
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | prOMiNd
<ubotu> prOMiNd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<monkey050> There was something I did with enabling it somehow.
<monkey050> I remember.
<dcordes> can someone take a look at my broadcom interface? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37061/
<monkey050> I remember visually though so I need to get mine to work to show you.
<defrex> Everything was running fine until the power to my house went out while I was at work. Whether it had to do with the power or not, I don't know, but now when I'm half way through loading gnome my screen goes multi-colour, then tosses me back to the sign-in screen. Is there anyone who can give me a hand?
<un_operateur1> prOMiNd, are you sure you have the multiverse repo added to sources.list ??
<age6racer> yeah in 'networking' you can choose to "enable" it, but it doesnt stay enabled
<monkey050> Ok hold on.  My computer won't load Ubuntu now that i upgraded things.
<monkey050> LOL.
<monkey050> Nevermind, the screen went black for some reason.
<monkey050> Pushing buttons always helps on black screen!
<age6racer> lol
<stefg> defrex: are you sure that the power outage didN#t send a voltage spike to your box that damaged the hardware?
<age6racer> always
<monkey050> Now I can log in.  Hold on and I'll get in the IRC on my other system.
<prOMiNd> boys, please help me ...
<prOMiNd> i can't install
<prOMiNd> xine extra codecs ..
<prOMiNd> i miss the packages ....
<defrex> stefg: I hope not... but I doubt it. I'm running a live cd right now. I guess it could have hurt the hard drive...
<un_operateur1> prOMiNd, http://rpm.rutgers.edu/repository/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/
<dcordes> p
<age6racer> monkey050: Something is definately not right, cos it takes ages to activate the eth1 connection. As though it has just timed out.
<n2diy> Mondo is telling me it "can't format a boot disk. Is your distro broken?" I emailed the error log to the developers, and I'm waiting to hear back from them.
<monkey050> Hold on.
<monkey050> I have the same card as you and it doesn't use ETH1 at all.
<age6racer> oh...ok
<prOMiNd> lol un_operateur1
<Orangekid13> does anyone know what i can change to get 1440x900 on my list of available screen resolutions?
<prOMiNd> verry thx, verry !!
<monkey050> AAGHH it's telling me to become root before running pppoeconf!
<corevette> how do i get my desktop to stop rendering in xgl without receiving errors?
<justin4thirty> Hello! I have windows on hda1, linux on hdb1, and a fat32 filesystem on hdb2, but I can't read the fat32 partiton when I boot into windows. Does anyone know why?
<stefg> defrex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will let you reconfigure your xorg.conf. But check, there might be locked files on the box, which need to be removed after the hard shutdown to get it up again
<monkey050> Can someone help me so I can help age6racer?  lol
<un_operateur1> prOMiNd, I asked you if you had the muliverse repo added to sources.list ..
<un_operateur1> but you didnt see that post
<Orangekid13> try putting sudo before the command?
<treitter> does anyone know how (at least in recent versions of Ubuntu) tar knows to not autocomplete "tar -jxvf foo.tar<tab>" for foo.tar.gz (since it's seeing the -j flag passed to tar isn't applicable for foo.tar.gz)?
<Orangekid13> oops
<Orangekid13> monkey050: try putting sudo before the command
<age6racer> ha, thanks for this monkey050
<monkey050> ok
<Uboon2> prOMiNd: gksudo apt-get install xine-ui        doesn't work ?
<edd_> does anybody know how to get sound working in flash???
<goofy> befor i go looking is there a installation guide for the alternate cd
<monkey050> OK got it.
<cmacis> Hello all, having trouble with the wireless network here. The card appears to be recognised, but its not connecting when i give it the name and key for the network
<monkey050> Thanks oragnekid13
<Orangekid13> welx
<idigital> how do i install opera
<monkey050> I just hope it lets me poff dsl-provider when I'm done!
<pantalaimon_> edd_, install flashplayer 9 plugin
<idigital> sudo filename?
<edd_> ive done that
<monkey050> OK, now age6racer.
<ExM3th1x> hi @ all
<stefg> edd_ a google search comes up with a thousand hits... google 'ubuntu flash sound'
<ExM3th1x> http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/991/bildschirmfotote3.png
<edd_> ok
<ExM3th1x> does anybody know what that means?
<Orangekid13> does anyone know how to get a widescreen resolution? i can only pick 1024x768 and smaller, all square
<vlt> age6racer: I tried to get a BCM4311 working last week and it really drove me mad. Finally I switched from Dapper 6.06 (where nohting I tried seemed to work) to Edgy 6.10 (where I still had to compile a newer version of ndiswrapper ...)
<ExM3th1x> it comes everytime i play a video
<Orangekid13> i want to get 1440x768
<defrex> stefg: I'll give that a try.
<ExM3th1x> but the strage thing is all videos are played very good
<stefg> Orangekid13: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Orangekid13> er 1440x900
<jokoon> stefg and even speaking about running quake3 for example, the perfs will stay the same ?
<monkey050> Go to System > Administration >Networking
<corevette> can someone help, if i uninstall xgl, xserver comes up with errors saying Gnome needs xgl to render
#ubuntu 2006-12-15
<monkey050> age6racer: That should bring up Network Settings
<monkey050> You have to click the Wireless Connection and go to Properties.
<age6racer> yup
<monkey050> Then check Enable this connection
<usr_rob> Do you need to defrag ext3 filesystem ?
<monkey050> Then you'll need to enter your SSID.
<Himura> usr_rob, nop
<stefg> jokoon: i don't know quake, sorry . Try to search the wine/cedega forums. All I know is taht software emulation of 3D accel is of course too slow for games
<age6racer> what is an SSID?
<monkey050> The ID of your wireless router.
<age6racer> like a workgroup name?
<monkey050> No.
<usr_rob> Himura: Okey, i've read it somewhere, just needed a confirm :) thx
<|PaRaBoLa|> hello good night
<|PaRaBoLa|> ..or day
<age6racer> is there some way to find out the name of the router?
<jokoon> stefg I'm not talking about an emulated game : quake 3 runs quite nicely in linux
<Himura> usr_rob, http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<monkey050> If you have a windows computer you can just check the Wireless Connection for it.
<monkey050> Yes
<monkey050> Do you have access to a windows computer?
<monkey050> You can find it on there.
<vlt> age6racer, When card is finally running you can do a `iwlist scan`
<usr_rob> Himura: Thx alot! :)
<cmacis> is there a way to search networks?
<cmacis> wireless ones
<monkey050> Right, vlt.
<monkey050> Didn't think of that.
<Uboon2> ExM3th1x: i think that u need some mp3 codecs: try vlc and all plugins
<Orangekid13> stefg: do i want to "use kernel framebuffer device interface" ? i have an NVIDIA e-GeForce 7300 and i've already installed the NVIDIA driver
<monkey050> So age6racer, just check "Enable this connection" and then do what vlt said.
<stefg> jokoon: i don't game (too much)... but maybe poke ubotu with !games and see if you can find info in the list
<monkey050> Hey, I rebooted and my time saved.  Yay.
<age6racer> i did it said hardware does not support scanning
<monkey050> lol
<|PaRaBoLa|> I have problem: I had win xp pro and ubunti 5.10 intalled, i hat to reinstall win xp and lost the multi boot menu...i cant restore it anyway!!! itryend with my 5.10 intall cd, but it doenst let me install grub..what can i do? i have files in my prior ubunto intalation i woulf like to keep
<leny> Orangekid13: No
<stefg> Orangekid13: no, you dont want kernel-buffer for X
<vlt> age6racer, monkey050: He could use knetworkmanager to find and access the wrt
<corevette> can someone help me?
<age6racer> my windows machine doesnt use wireless so i dont think that will work
<bluesign> my wireless network (when goes down) does not recover till i ifdown&ifup the interface, what can i do to make it automatically?
<stefg> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !wifi
<monkey050-Ubuntu> age6racer, vlt suggested a terminal string to use
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|PaRaBoLa|> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluesign> stefg: thanks
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I just opened the connection on here so I'll go to my other comp
<idigital> how do i install opera?
<idigital> sudo filename?
<lifepositive> i keep getting messages about firefox wanting to run a script from imrworldwide.com. Seems like a spyware. How can I clean it?
<age6racer> yeah I tried it but it said hardware doesn not supprt scanning
<vlt> age6racer, monkey050: Or knetworkmanager
<monkey050> (18:03:31) vlt: age6racer, When card is finally running you can do a `iwlist scan`
<age6racer> Is that gonna install loadsof kde stuff with it?
<Crazyl1nk> i need help
<vlt> age6racer, Did you install the firmware?
<stefg> idigital: opera is available from the canonical commercial repo... then you can apt-get it
<Crazyl1nk> i need help getting static IPs for my routers
<age6racer> firmware?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I didn't have to install firmware...
<Helpmeee> i just installad nvidia legacy thingy and now it wants me to update XF86Config or xorg.conf.
<stefg> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'm using teh same card as him
<cmacis> ah, thats my problem. using wpa and it isn't supported
<Helpmeee> How do I do this?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> or her...
<vlt> monkey050: OT: How did you call the quote (I'm new to irc)?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Copy and paste.  lol
<|PaRaBoLa|> lets retry the livecd method
<age6racer> I'm a him
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Ok
<ExM3th1x> Uboon2, somebody in #mplayer helped me.. it is because since edgy there was a part of mplayer removed
<age6racer> lol
<lifepositive> !imrworldwide.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imrworldwide.com - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Let me go change my Windows nick
<Orangekid13> stefg: it's asking me about meta keys... is this where i can use my keyboards' windows key to open the main menu for ubuntu
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i make xmms my default player for mp3's rather than totem?
<age6racer> vlt: will knetworkmanager install loads of kde crap with it?
<stefg> Orangekid13: don't mess with that (not at this point)
<magic_ninja> for some reason in cedega when i run the startup wizard there are no buttons there
<Orangekid13> k
<brussel> What's it mean to us now that mysql has dropped support for all linuxes except redhat and suse?
<Crazyl1nk> i need help i dont know my routers gateway so i cant set it up
<jughead> which module is better than "i810" for a 945GM mobile express intel graphics chipset?
<vlt> age6racer, Don't know (I have all the kde crap installed laready ;-)
<Uboon2> ExM3th1x: Since i use vlc plays all kinds of movies, audio and also shoutcast radio
<Helpmeee> i just installad nvidia legacy thingy and now it wants me to update XF86Config or xorg.conf How do this?
<cmacis> right, go and try that then
<kincade> ok here's what I want to do I'm trying to install the newest nvidia driver and need to know how to get it to boot into runlevel 3
<vlt> age6racer, You can ask `aptitude show knetworkmanager`
<Orangekid13> stefg: it already has "lv3:ralt switch" in the box for that
<Uboon2> i never used totem or what ever
<age6racer> ok i'll check the dependancies
<Helpmeee> kincade, telinit3
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Vlt, was that string a terminal string you mentioned before?
<corevette> how do i edit gdm?
<brussel> is there an irc server for just chatting about ubuntu?
<stefg> Orangekid13: so keep that and 'enter'
<Orangekid13> k
<brussel> this one seems to be mostly about setup problems
<ExM3th1x> Uboon2, you mean mplayer? it IS playeing everything very good... but i just get this error everytime i start mplayer
<jrib> brussel: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Uboon2> ExM3th1x: try re-installing ur codecs
<Orangekid13> stefg: now it wants to know mouse protocol but it doesn't explain any of it... I have a 5 button mouse but ubuntu's only been doing anything with 3 of them... (i have a microsoft optical desktop elite)
<vlt> monkey050-Ubuntu, Yes. (That's why I used the `` around it)
<jrib> !mouse | Orangekid13
<ubotu> Orangekid13: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Ok
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I think age6racer should just use that then
<monkey050-Ubuntu> to find his SSID
<Orangekid13> stefg: do i pick ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2?
<stefg> Orangekid13: you have the autodetected settings already there... keep them, only change the resolutionas
<Orangekid13> k
<ExM3th1x> Uboon2, i tryed that
<brussel> jrib, thank you
<stefg> Orangekid13: IMPS/2 if in doubt
<age6racer> i'm installing it now
<vlt> :)
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Age6racer, did you get the card enabled OK?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> What name was it assigned?
<age6racer> yeah it's enabled at the moment
<lifepositive> firefox keeps wanting to connect to imrworldwide.com.  Anyone know what that is?
<age6racer> eth1
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Mine's "wlan0"
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Ok
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Was it enabled before when you tried to use it?
<age6racer> yeah
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Oh.
<vlt> monkey050-Ubuntu: Do you use bcm43xx driver or ndiswrapper?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I didn't use anything.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It automatically recognized.
<age6racer> I have both installed  :/
<corevette> how do you edit GDM?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I just enabled it and ran pppoeconf
<ExM3th1x> Uboon2, the way to fix that is adding "ac=ffmp3" to the mplayer config file
<age6racer> i believe it is using bcm43xx
<pacolato> hi
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I still can't get bloody Rhythmbox to work.
<stefg> corevette: what do you mean? editing the source code of gdm?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It won't play anything.  :(
<vlt> On my BCM4311 I got only 125 kbit/s using bmc43xx
<vlt> age6racer, On my BCM4311 I got only 125 kbit/s using bmc43xx
<corevette> is there a gdm.conf file somewhere stefg?
<Uboon2> ExM3th1x:  lol' i dont use mplayer so never seen the errors before
<lifepositive> since I installed firefox plugin noscript. i keep getting the messahe firefox trying to connect to imrworldwide.com
<vlt> age6racer, It seems to be a known problem
<age6racer> right
<corevette> stefg, when i uninstall xgl, gdm still looks for xgl, but i uninstalled it so it can't load the xserver
<stefg> corevette: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Orangekid13> stefg: YAY THANK YOU
<rambo3> how do i create array from values in $_POST . $arr[$key] =$value; doesnt work
<edd_> ok ive done FIREFOX_DSP=aoss but my sound still isnt working in flash, any1 else got any other ideas??
<stefg> Orangekid13: a whispered thanks is more polite than a shouted one :-)
<age6racer> i just ran pppoeconf and it said it couldnt scan
<monkey050-Ubuntu> OK so now can anybody help me figure out why Rhythmbox refuses to play things despite the fact I got all the codecs and everything installed?
<Orangekid13> stefg: do you have any experience with setting up NVIDIA TwinView for running dual monitors?
<jrib> edd_: did you install aoss?
<edd_> yeah
<ExM3th1x> Uboon2, mplayer is just the best for me
<vlt> age6racer: Can you try to activate it again and then look if there's something in `dmesg`?
<ExM3th1x> :D
<jrib> edd_: close all firefox.  Then run 'aoss firefox'.  Does it work now?
<age6racer> how do I look in dmesg?
<Uboon2> ExM3th1x:  :) ur desktop also looks nice man
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Terminal
<stefg> Orangekid13: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings
<edd_> nope
<stefg> Orangekid13: then you have a neat GUI-Tool to set up your stuff
<vlt> age6racer, Type `dmesg` (w/o the ``)
<ExM3th1x> Uboon2, thX
<Uboon2> ExM3th1x,  yw
<jrib> edd_: ok, does sound work on other things?
<corevette> when i uninstall xgl, gdm still looks for xgl, but i uninstalled it so it can't load the xserver
<monkey050-Ubuntu> (06:16:47 PM) vlt: age6racer, Type `dmesg` (w/o the ``)  <---- In a terminal
<edd_> jrib: yeah
<jrib> edd_: is anything playing sound right now?
<ExM3th1x> Uboon2, its just about beryl and abit theming
<edd_> nope
<jrib> edd_: weird, what version of flash?
<edd_> version 9
<Uboon2> ExM3th1x,  i'm still trying to figure out: beryl or compiz
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Is 9 out for Linux??
<jrib> edd_: did 7 play sound?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I installed 7 from within firefox
<jrib> monkey050-Ubuntu: 9 beta2
<stefg> corevette: Did you create a separate xgl-session (like the wiki proposes)? Then simply cahnge the session type back to gnome, instaed of gnome-xgl (or whtever it's called
<edd_> yep
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Ok
<Orangekid13> stefg: what do i do after that?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I better install that then.
<jrib> edd_: maybe a bug with 9 then
<monkey050-Ubuntu> My 7 wouldn't play an audio player
<Orangekid13> stefg: ctrl+alt+bksp?
<corevette> stefg, maybe, how do i find out if i have a gnome-xgl session
<edd_> maybe
<stefg> Orangekid13: look in your Application/System Tools menu...
<age6racer> i'm just trying to use knetworkmanager. (my system is very slow) so you'll have to bare with me monkey050 / vlt
<eyalw> i need help configuring php 5 to use mySQL libs
<monkey050-Ubuntu> No prob
<jrib> edd_: 9 is supposed to use alsa anyway so aoss shouldn't be needed
<corevette> stefg, i can't even get the login manager to load without the errors coming up
<khaled> hi there
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'm not on an uber fast computer here either
<monkey050-Ubuntu> My windows one is better
<ExM3th1x> Uboon2, beryl definatly
<lufis> How can I see the specs of my CD drive? i.e., how fast it reads/writes?
<ExM3th1x> :D
<monkey050-Ubuntu> The one i'm on now used to be a windows ocmputer.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> until it ate itself in a chkdsk
<khaled> is it wise to do "#How to add extra repositories" from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<stefg> corevette: then you xorg.conf is broken. restore a backup or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Uboon2> ExM3th1x,  ok i'm gonna install it right now :P
<HDS_> Hi everybody.... have a prob. installed xgl, all nice and dandy but when it comes to launching it just gives me a mouse pointer and waits for about half a minute, gives the loading cursors and reverts back to the session login screen.... how can i make it work?
<edd_> jrib: i know, it didnt work so i asked on here and  did that
<RxDx> how can i save a video from XVidCap?
<age6racer> mines an old compaq armada m300 600mhz / 128mb ram
* vlt : ber fast, hehe
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I still have to mount my Win partition to see what's left over.
<Orangekid13> stefg: what am i looking for?
<age6racer> it crawls sometimes
<corevette> well i can get on the xserver fine when i have xgl installed
<Orangekid13> or do i have to restart gnome first?
<age6racer> ok knetworkmanager doesnt show any networks up
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Hey, I'm running an AWESOME 1.00GHz Pentium 3!
<corevette> well i can get on the xserver fine when i have xgl installed, stefg
<age6racer> wow beastpower
<dope> is there a way to associate a domain to an IP like how localhost goes to 127.0.0.1
<stefg> Orangekid13: in Apps/system tools should be an entry : Nvidia X server settings
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Oh yeah!
<khaled> is it wise to do "#How to add extra repositories" from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<lifepositive> !adblock
<Orangekid13> stefg: gah i restarted gnome and it failed
<aussieaubs> hey monkey whats your graphical response like on that machine???
<monkey050-Ubuntu> And I forgot to mention the 256MB ram!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adblock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corevette> stefg, when i do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i go through the process but no changes
<thomasevensen> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and after installing edgy ..it froze while installing a new theme with gnome-art ... now I can't get past that brown box after i log in (the one that shows small icons of stuff beeing loaded). I can boot to recovery mode and the console, but I don't know what to look for.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Adblock's a Firefox extension.  WHo's looking for that?
<age6racer> I'd kill for another 128mb of ram! I think i'm gonna have to buy some more
<age6racer> anyway... wireless is the name of the game
<monkey050-Ubuntu> lol
<magic_ninja> how do i make my default shell bash
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Right
<stefg> corevette: hmmm... /j #ubuntu-xgl. beryl is troublesome, you knew that before.
<jrib> magic_ninja: login shell you mean?
<khaled> can anyone help plz
<age6racer> so no luck with knetworkmanager yet
<edd_> im off
<vlt> dope, /etc/hosts
<edd_> cya
<dope> thx
<Orangekid13> stefg what do i do? i broke it
<lufis> Is there a way (aside from actually burning a CD :P) to see how fast my cd drive reads/writes?
<jrib> lufis: look it up on google?
<vlt> age6racer, dmesg?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I didn't use knetworkmanager so I don't know about it.
<stefg> Orangekid13: what are you looking at now?
<magic_ninja> jrib: mabye
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I just enabled and had to run PPPoE conf
<jrib> magic_ninja: chsh
<lufis> jrib: well, the drive is hard to get to and doesn't have any of its brandings visible
<monkey050-Ubuntu> And it's strange because I have the same bloody PCMCIA card as you!
<jrib> magic_ninja: note taht the default is already bash
<age6racer> oh surprise surprise. i just reopened networking and found that my wireless connection was not enabled anymore
<age6racer> sorry activated
<monkey050-Ubuntu> That's odd
<age6racer> it is still enabled
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Hm.
<khaled> guys, i need help, is it wise to "add extra repositories" from the guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy ?
<willskills> :o
<Orangekid13> stefg: it's got my system information and something about my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<jrib> lufis: use 'sudo lshw' to get a model number of some kind for it, then use google
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I knew my SSID so I just put it in.  :?
<AngryElf> alright -- so my ipod shuffle gets mounted fine by Edgy -- but it isn't detected as a "USB device" by VMserver -- any ideas on why it's not?
<lufis> jrib: oh, cool, thanks!
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'm using 6.10 too so...
<gabethemonkey> anybody in here wanna share a premade smb.conf that makes me get acces to shared folder on my ubuntu box from my xp?
<gabethemonkey> i somehow cant figure out to make my own
<Orangekid13> stefg: oh it scrolls... "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist,0)"
<vlt> age6racer, So, you're still on 6.06
<vlt> *?
<age6racer> dmesg http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/n9BHSQ66.html
<age6racer> yeah i am
<Orangekid13> i knew i should have just started studying for my physics final tomorrow but nooooo i had to get wrapped up in this
<stefg> Orangekid13: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable
<vlt> age6racer, So I'd say, forget it :/
<age6racer> monkey050 you have dapper yeah?
<ciscosurfer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ciscosurfer> whoops!
<ciscosurfer> sorry
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'm using 6.10 Ubuntu
<stefg> Orangekid13: when that's done : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<age6racer> oh ok.
<vlt> age6racer, Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<age6racer> i hate upgrading on this machine. it takes AGES
<vlt> age6racer, from your  dmesg
<Orangekid13> stefg: i copy that exactly?
<corevette> i installed xgl, but now i decide to uninstall it.  so when i uninstall xgl, the xserver says taht GDM can't find XGL so i'm stuck running in recovery mode because xserver gives me errors that say i need xgl to start up
<CarrionReek> So how's Edgy going guys?
<vlt> age you haven' installed fw yet
<stefg> Orangekid13: yes... the command parts
<monkey050-Ubuntu> brb, gonna install flash and audacity
<HDS_> Hi everybody.... have a prob. installed xgl, all nice and dandy but when it comes to launching it just gives me a mouse pointer and waits for about half a minute, gives the loading cursors and reverts back to the session login screen.... how can i make it work?
<age6racer> ok well i'll upgrage to edgy and then come back tomorrow then (if it doesnt work straight off the bat that is)
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Join the club!
<vlt> age6racer, You could give installing fw a try
<age6racer> night all! and thanks so muc for all the help vlt & monkey050
<type> what is the best way to move the /home folder to its own partition
<age6racer> fw
<age6racer> ?
<thomasevensen> how can I revert back to the default theme by using the command line?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> you're welcome
<vlt> age6racer, firmware (I mentioned before)
<Orangekid13> stefg: how long is the first part supposed to take? it's got a cursor on the line below... is it waiting for the root password?
<shinda> hey, I'm having some permissions problems with curlftpfs anyone think they can help?
<CarrionReek> So has it been none for dualbooting to completely destroy a computer?
<corevette> i installed xgl, but now i decide to uninstall it.  so when i uninstall xgl, the xserver says taht GDM can't find XGL so i'm stuck running in recovery mode because xserver gives me errors that say i need xgl to start up
<CarrionReek> "known"
<age6racer> what does that entail?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I have the same card as him and didn't have to bother with "firmware"
<type> what is the best way to move the /home folder to its own partition?
<stefg> Orangekid13: not sure, put probably it's waiting for a password
<vlt> monkey050-Ubuntu, You're on Edgy
<CarrionReek> I was dual booting Dapper, and Windows.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> We have the same Linksys card.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> yeah
<CarrionReek> And my computer went capoot.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> 6.10.  ^)^
<CarrionReek> kapoot
<Orangekid13> i typed it and it showed up, hit enter and it's just got a cursor on the line below
<age6racer> i'll upgrade to 6.10 and take it from there
<stefg> kaputt is the right spelling in germen :-)
<CarrionReek> But but it died.
<Orangekid13> stefg: should i hit the reset button on my case?
<age6racer> cheers guys/gals
<stefg> Orangekid13: why?
<CarrionReek> ANd I had to get a whole new computer, ironically I know it wasn't ubuntu that did it.
<Orangekid13> stefg: it's not doing anything... there's no activity
<type> what is the best way to move the /home folder to its own partition?
<Music_Shuffle> Sometimes if you type in the wrong root pw it locks up like that.
<CarrionReek> Is it hard to dualboot windows and ubuntu on one HD?
<stefg> Orangekid13: ok then... to get back to a defined state it's probably good to reset
<Music_Shuffle> CarrionReek, a lot of people do it.
<CarrionReek> But is it difficult to set up?
<vlt> type: boot into init 2, mv all files from /home to another partition, add partition as /home to /etc/fstab
<willskills> no
<CarrionReek> I had 2 hd's before.
<CarrionReek> Now I have one 160gb.
<MrRio_> hey
<MrRio_> Windows XP has taken over my MBR
<ubuntox> is it possible to move the /home folder to its own partition?
<pkh> how do you set services to automatically start (from commandline?)
<MrRio_> I have the edgy live cd, how do I restore?
<vlt> ubuntox, type: boot into init 2, mv all files from /home to another partition, add partition as /home to /etc/fstab
<pkh> ubuntox, yes.
<tptak> I need some help with the Alsa Driver for Pro SoundCard HowTo.
<Orangekid13> stefg: so do i pick recovery mode from grub?
<CarrionReek> So I take it it wouldn't be hard to do o o;;;;;;
<spacepod> well thanks for the help johns^ and mralphabet
<ubuntox> vlt, mv will more all files...hidden as well?
<CarrionReek> I'm curious to see if my computer will even work right with the new computer under ubuntu.,
<stefg> Orangekid13: no... just boot up normal and see what happens
<spacepod> note.. you guys ROCK!
<ndw> Hi all. I upgraded this morning and now my Thinkpad dies after seconds or minutes. The screen goes black and that's it, game over. Anyone else reporting issues with the stuff that was new (in Edgy) today?
<Orangekid13> k
<spacepod> power to ubuntu...
<jrib> vlt: runlevel 2 is default in ubuntu
<Orangekid13> well i have the ubuntu logo, that's good
<CarrionReek> wait there's new edgy?
<ndw> I've found an older kernel, so it's not the kernel it's something else.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> How do I start the FLash 9 installer?
<ndw> Uh. Well, apt-get update got new stuff this morning.
* spacepod salutes all ubuntuains... later guys
<vlt> ubuntox, Yes, mv will move ALL files
<ubuntox> vlt, what about telling ubuntu where the /home went
<Music_Shuffle> Later spacepod.
<spacepod> monkey you need to download it
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I downloaded and extracted it to my home folder
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I need to know how to start it from the terminal
<vlt> ubuntox : add aline to /etc/fstab
<Orangekid13> stefg: ok now i have a prompt
<spacepod> ok now typ ./flash-installer
<Orangekid13> lost what you said to type though
<monkey050-Ubuntu> In terminal?
<spacepod> in the console
<spacepod> yea
<ndw> Going all the way back to the edgy CD is a painful thought, so I'm hoping for a clue-by-four
<stefg> monkey050-Ubuntu: don't use it! theres .debs available from third-party repos
<spacepod> might be ./flashplayer-install
<ubuntox> vlt, duh...i didn't realize it was that painless...i figured there had to be more steps
<spacepod> ls the dir
* ubuntox is very grateful for vlt
<stefg> Orangekid13: sudo -s
<dope> what port does vncviewer use?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> bash: ./flash-installer: No such file or directory
<CarrionReek> Have they fixed alot of the edgy problems yet?
<kibab> konsole (in this ubuntu install) keeps wrapping my line about 20 characters prematurely and after the carriage return doesn't place a newline (starts overwriting the same line). Any ideas how I might fix it?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I got the same error for both
<spacepod> it might be called flashplayer-install
<spacepod> ls the dir in term
<vlt> dope, The one you tel it to use.
<HDS_> Hi, problem, tried installing XGL, successful install but crashes on session start..... any way i could find out what happens and how to fic it?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> What's that mean?
<dope> what's the default
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<vlt> dope, default is 5900
<tptak> ok, I haven't asked for anything ;) My fault ;] 
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It's in my home folder
<MrRio_> monkey050-Ubuntu:  for New flash 9, just read the readme, its one file, you need to copy into your plugin folder
* ndw goes back to trying to find recent bug reports that might be relevant
<dope> vlt: one more question.  how do i set system variables like $local
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Plugin folder?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Where is that?
<MrRio_> read the readme tyhat comes with flash 9
<MrRio_> it says in there
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I did read it.
<vlt> dope, In a shell script?
<stefg> monkey050-Ubuntu: why are you so keen on bypassing apt?
<MrRio_> I should say something like copy the file to .mozilla/plugins
<MrRio_> or something
<thomasevensen> how can I revert back to the default theme by using the command line?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Perhaps because I didn't know about it?
<dope> vlt, so i can access the variable from the console.  it's for an ip and it's easier to remember a name instead of an ip address
<thomasevensen> or what file determines what theme is used?
<stefg> thomasevensen: you can't... it's a gui for the gui settings
<savvas> there is no more linux-image-k7 right?
<gnomefreak> savvas: its generic
<vlt> dope, FOO="123.13.123.123"
<stefg> savvas: it's now -generic
<gnomefreak> linux-image-generic
<jrib> thomasevensen: gtk theme? metacity theme? icon theme?
<savvas> gnomefreak: so the answer is no?
<vlt> dope, 'vncviewer $FOO`
<dope> ah ok
<stefg> savvas: yes, no
<vlt> dope, or better 'vncviewer ${FOO}`
<dope> what about for ports?
<gnomefreak> savvas: seperate kernel no but k7 modules are in -generic
<thomasevensen> stefg: My machine froze when installing a new theme with gnome-art ... and after that I'm unable to get past login
<spacepod> should be it in mozilla-firefox directory moneky
<vlt> dope, ?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> OK, it turns out i just redownloaded 7.  where do I find 9????
<dope> like append a port onto the variable
<Red-Sox> Hi, just wondering how I can determine what my CUPS printer's URL is...
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: flash?
<dope> vlt, like $foo:80
<Orangekid13> stefg i did the sudo -s and now i have a root@[computer name]  prompt
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: on edgy its in the backport repos
<HDS_> Hi, problem, tried installing XGL, successful install but crashes on session start..... any way i could find out what happens and how to fic it?
<vlt> dope, or better 'vncviewer ${FOO}:80`
<monkey050-Ubuntu> ok
<dope> ah ok
<dope> thx a ton
<gnomefreak> HDS_: see #ubuntu-xgl
<dope> vlt, how do i delete the variable?
<savvas> gnomefreak: hm.. if there was a k7, would it be faster? i never tried to switch to a k7 module kernel and compare before :\
<vlt> dope, FOO=""
<jrib> thomasevensen: it's stored in gconf keys.  /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme for the gtk theme and /apps/metacity/general/theme for the metacity theme.  You can use gconftool-2 to edit gconf keys
<stefg> thomasevensen: if you just used drag and drop in the them manager you could rename ~/.icons and ~/.themes to take that away f
<killermach> how do I keep ubuntu from deleting devices I make in /dev/ with mknod???
<Orangekid13> stefg: do i type "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-'uname -r' nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable" or do i still put sudo first?
<vlt> dope, don't know if there's a better way#
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Is there a proper name for "backport"? I only have universal and multiverse to chose
<wyld> what does the java installer mean when it says: "The file should be owned by root.root and be copied to /tmp."?
<dope> heh that'll work
<dope> thx again
<gnomefreak> savvas: generic is generic
<stefg> Orangekid13: no, you're root now... now more sudo's necessary
<sam75412> Howdy all. I am having all kinds of problems installing 6.10 . The display driver it installs with is buggy, and I can't get the ATI drivers installed without crashing my whole installation and having to start over. Any ideas?
<spacepod> well till next time
<savvas> ok thx
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: does it say backports in the repo itself?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Uh... no.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> universe, main, multiverse, restricted
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: hold on let me get you the backports repo. are you using edgy?
<stefg> Orangekid13: _no_ more sudo's necessary
<wyld> how do i change ownerships of a file?
<Orangekid13> stefg: "couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-uname -r"
<monkey050-Ubuntu> 6.10 baby!
<jrib> wyld: chown
<monkey050-Ubuntu> yep
<gribelu> yo.. one thing.. could eveyone just grab a window, move it around, and tell if if the CPU utilization goes over 20%? :)
<wyld> thanks
<stefg> Orangekid13: don#t forget the backticks... `
<HDS_> How to change default display w/ FGLRX?
<aboyousif> hello .. i have a strange thing my nvidia-glx-legacy driver made the glx fro xfree but i use xorg .. any help ?
<Orangekid13> oh  thought they were '
<lmd> linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Orangekid13> not `
<sam75412> Is there somewhere I can go for paid support for Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<stefg> Orangekid13:  apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable
<pkh> hwo do I diagnose why apache2 and mysql aren't starting on reboot?
<HDS_> How to change default display w/ FGLRX?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Wait so did i just have to checkmark the other 2 things???
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I didn't know what a backport was
<jrib> !support | sam75412
<ubotu> sam75412: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: do you see that line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<monkey050-Ubuntu> um, hold on
<Orangekid13> ok so it worked, mad a backup (like i would want to revert to that) and gave me the command to revert if it doesnt work
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: if you see a check box for backports yes check it
<MrRio_> sam75412: Canonical
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It doesn't say backports, but it has the 4 kinds of things, 2 which are on by default.
* gnomefreak has never used gui to change sources.list
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Oh
<MrRio_> http://www.canonical.com/support/webtolead
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Then I just have to checkmark the things I guess.
<CarrionReek> also why does the text install take 3 hours to do?
<Red-Sox> Anyone here use CUPS?
<sam75412> this is so frustrating
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it in pastebin
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Hold on
<CarrionReek> It took me also exactly 3 hours to update to Edgy.
<CarrionReek> From Dapper.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'm searching synaptic package manager
<jhasse> How can i play .3gp videos with sound?
<CarrionReek> I thought the alternative install was suppose to be quicker.
<Orangekid13> stefg: now i restart gnome and hope for the best?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> There's only 6 and 7.  :(
<wyld> i i want to copy something to a folder via the CL, do i type /folder/file /destination ?
<Stormx2> Yo guys. Got some issues setting up my wifi USB card. Check here: http://pastebin.ca/279352 Any help much appreciated / VERY needed :)
<stefg> Orangekid13: yes... thumps up
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Where's pastebin
<MrRio_> sam75412: What is so frustrating?
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<monkey050-Ubuntu> ok
<CarrionReek> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jrib> wyld: you need a command:   cp /path/to/a/file /path/to/somewhere
<killermach> well this will have to wait for another day then, or I reinstall mandrake
<thomasevensen> stefg: Thanks! It worked
<sam75412> well, back to Windows for me I guess. Maybe the next release will work out of the box.
<jrib> !cli | wyld
<ubotu> wyld: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<aboyousif> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CarrionReek> sam75412 what's wrong?
<idigital> Is there a way i allow someone help me fix sound by enable remote desktop
<MrRio_> sam75412: Whats wrong?
<idigital> giving access to
<aboyousif> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Orangekid13> stefg: hooray GUI!!!
<idigital> some that can help me
<wyld> jrib: thanks
<aboyousif> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HDS_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> Orangekid13: open a termianl and type glxinfo | grep direct
<gnomefreak> aboyousif: /msg ubotu something
<dope> vlt, when i set the variable it's only active for as long as that command window is open
<pkh> how do I set services to autostart?
<pepik> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomefreak> aboyousif: stop playing with bot in the channel
<HDS_> How to change default display w/ FGLRX? Anyone? Help a noob?
<Orangekid13> stefg: now where am i supposed to find the nvidia stuff for TwinView? or do i have to do that again?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Gnomefreak:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37071/
<aboyousif> gnomefreak, i don't play i'm new and cann't get help with those fast writers here :)
<stefg> Orangekid13: you have it already
<sam75412> CarrionReek : I sent you a private chat
<itsmabus> Can somebody please do me a favor? Take a screenshot of the system monitor (the frontend to view logs)... blur our sensitive info or whatever that's not what I'm worried about, I just need to know the name of the package and what it looks like to show someone (I dont run ubuntu right now)
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: you have them
<CarrionReek> ??
<CarrionReek> I didn't get it?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I have what?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Then why can't I find flash 9?
<stefg> Orangekid13: Application/system Tools -> nvidia X server settings
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Where do I find it?
<vlt> dope, Don't know very much abou that. Google for "export" ... or if it's onyl for IP addresses: list them in /etc/hosts
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: take all the # away from any line that starts with deb
<sam75412> ok, do you have AIM?
<Stormx2> Got some issues setting up my wifi USB card. Check here: http://pastebin.ca/279352 Any help much appreciated. I really don't know what to do here.
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: you have every repo but main commented out
<monkey050-Ubuntu> ok
<monkey050-Ubuntu> hold on
<jrib> itsmabus: gnome-system-monitor is the package, do a google image search for "gnome system monitor".  The thing for logs is different.  Which did you mean?
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: once you get rid of the # from all lines starting with deb save and close the file than sudo apt-get update
<itsmabus> jrib: Oh, I meant the thing for logs, not the thing for monitoring processes.
<Orangekid13> stefg: total noob here or i don't have it... i don't find anything that says nvidia
<monkey050-Ubuntu> ok
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: also at lines 17 and 18 add the word multiverse to the end
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: never mind dont do that
<xushi> hi all
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I just did!
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Wait... i removed the num symbols
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: leave 17 and 18 with the #
<jrib> itsmabus: package gnome-utils contains /usr/bin/gnome-system-log (do a google image search for "gnome system log")
<stefg> Orangekid13: sudo aptitude install nvidia-xconfig
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: some reason you decided to put everything on one line instead of the way ubuntu does it
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I didn't put anything anywhere
<CarrionReek> w00ps.
<CarrionReek> Oh well.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> That's how it came
<corevette> i installed xgl, but now i decide to uninstall it.  so when i uninstall xgl, the xserver says taht GDM can't find XGL so i'm stuck running in recovery mode because xserver gives me errors that say i need xgl to start up
<stefg> Orangekid13: sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings
<monkey050-Ubuntu> What do I have to put back where?
<zamadara> so does anybody know how to set up the printer manager so that it doesn't "stop" the printer all the time? I'd like it to always be "started"
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: leave 32 and 33 commented out also
<xushi> You must get these 2 questions a thousand times, but, 1) Is the sole difference between kubuntu and ubuntu kde/gnome? 2) Should i base my choice between those two distros solely on that matter?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> OK now is it safe?
<stefg> xushi: yes and yes
<Orangekid13> stefg: "score is -301" "accept this solution? Y/n/q/? "
<itsmabus> jrib: thanks a ton
<stefg> Orangekid13: yes
<Orangekid13> stefg: it wants to remove nvidia-glx
<xushi> stefg: they're both developed by the same group/organisation ?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> can I sudo apt-get now?
<xushi> thanks. I'm actually tempted to give it a try. You've convinced me =)
<stefg> Orangekid13: oh... no, we don't want taht
<Orangekid13> stefg: before i choose anything it says "remove the following packages: nvidia-glx"
<Orangekid13> stefg: didn't think so
<monkey050-Ubuntu> gnomefreak can I sudo apt-get now?
<stefg> Orangekid13: ok, then say no
<HDS_> How to change default display w/ FGLRX? Anyone?
<Orangekid13> stefg: i'm still confused about what menu you wanted me to go to
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I just did sudo apt-get and I am CLUELESS
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: your list should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37075/
<Shaba1> stefg are you still here
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: did it finish?
<stefg> Orangekid13: in gnome there's application/places/system... in application-menu, system tools you'll find a graphical utility to enabel and control your twinview
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I don't know, I did the thing and it's giving me options
<Shaba1> gnomefreak maybe you can answer a question
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: pastebin what it says
<gnomefreak> Shaba1: whats up?
<stefg> Orangekid13: what command tried to remove nvidia-glx ?
<Orangekid13> stefg: in applications i've got "accessories, games, graphics, internet, office, sound & video, add/remove...."
<Shaba1> How do I get gnome to check ask for a username and password then check the combination against and LDAP server EVEN BEFORE it lets the user to the desktop and kick them out if it does not match
<monkey050-Ubuntu> can you link me to pastebin again?
<gnomefreak> !paste | monkey050-Ubuntu
<ubotu> monkey050-Ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HDS_> How to change default display w/ FGLRX? Anyone?
<Stormx2> Guys... ubuntu isn't even recognising I have a network card plugged in at all... :( lil help?
<stefg> Orangekid13: then right-click on Applications and choose 'edit menus'... check the box before system tools
<gnomefreak> Shaba1: dont know im sure ther eis a setting somewhere for it though
<Mando> i'm running edgy with an ATI x700 graphics card.. i was thinking about giving beryl a try.. what should i do? and if i mess up, how i can set things up so i can revert back to the original settings and configuration
<monkey050-Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37077/
<gnomefreak> Mando: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Shaba1> oK stefg you stil here. Thanks gnomefreak
<globe> what is the name of a terminal based ftp client?
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: hit ctrl+c
<Orangekid13> stefg: "sudo aptitude install nvidia-xconfig" tried to remove nvidia-glx
<monkey050-Ubuntu> to copy what?
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: when you have a $
<monkey050-Ubuntu> ok
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> type that and hit enter
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: pastebin any errors
<Stormx2> baaaaaah!!
<monkey050-Ubuntu> it's going
<Stormx2> This is annoying ;__;
<monkey050-Ubuntu> no errors
<monkey050-Ubuntu> now what?
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get upgrade
<stefg> Orangekid13: i see... that's prolly outdated... aptitude install  nvidia-settings should get the right app
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: if you had flashplugin-nonfree installed it should be updating that
<eviltwin> hi
<Shaba1> steg I put in the LIVECD I get and ubuntu loo then I get a menu. I choose "Check CD for defects then I get a dialog boack that said "I/O Error Error reading boot CD" and a button that says reboot?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> i don't think i had that installed.
<Shaba1> If the disk had and error would I even get the menu?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> i installed 7 from within FFOx
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: is it updating any packages?
<ephesius> i have a .cnc file that is part of a serial key database...any clue how i could open it in ubuntu
<stefg> Shaba1: that means your CD is a coaster
<eviltwin> could someone give me a hand changing allot of the elements of the way that ubuntu looks? (splash screen, theme, gdm theme, background colour when the splash screen is active, etc)
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It updated the GDM
<monkey050-Ubuntu> THat's it it looks like
<jrib> !theme | eviltwin
<ubotu> eviltwin: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gnomefreak> mneptok: thats it?
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: ok now sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<stefg> Shaba1: reburn or get a proper CD from ShipIt
<monkey050-Ubuntu> ok
<jrib> eviltwin: system > administration > login window
<Orangekid13> stefg: it wants to remove "nvidia-glx" and install "nvidia-glx-legacy"
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: let me know what version it installs"?
<jrib> !splash | eviltwin
<ubotu> eviltwin: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<stefg> Orangekid13: What card do you have?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Oops, I pressed Ctrl+C and it said something
<jrib> eviltwin: I think that covers everything
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: run the last command you ran over
<monkey050-Ubuntu> what was it?  sudo apt-get upgrade, right?
<Orangekid13> stefg: my video card isn't on the legacy list from nvidia
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: yes
<stefg> Orangekid13: What card do you have?
<Orangekid13> stefg: e-GeForce 7300 GT
<monkey050-Ubuntu> GOing..
<daeds> hey, does ubuntu support and detect the rt2500 wireless chipset automatically?
<gnomefreak> Orangekid13: your card better not be on legacy
<monkey050-Ubuntu> OK I have the $
<gnomefreak> lol
<stefg> Orangekid13: ok... so that's definitely _not_ legacy
<monkey050-Ubuntu> now I do sudo apt-get install nonfree-flashsomething?
<Orangekid13> stefg: i managed to drag the system tools menu item somewhere and now i can't find it
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
* stefg wonders about the dependncies in edgy
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Instaling 9.
<gnomefreak> stefg: nvidia-glx should bring in l-r-m and nviodia-glx
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: good
<Dial_tone> Is bmpX actually usable?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It said warning: /usr/lib/Xll/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory like 3 times.  But it looks like it worked.
<RxDx> please, how can i save a video from XVidCap?
<ramvi> Wineing world of warcraft hangs my computer. It must be fglrx. What's wrong - what do I do?
<eviltwin> ty, jrib
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: ignore that error
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: firefox should use it now
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'll check
<gnomefreak> if your using ubuntus firefox
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Yeah
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It still says 7.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Let me restart the browswer fullly
<gnomefreak> monkey050-Ubuntu: normally you have to
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Ok
<corevette> i installed xgl, but now i decide to uninstall it.  so when i uninstall xgl, the xserver says taht GDM can't find XGL so i'm stuck running in recovery mode because xserver gives me errors that say i need xgl to start up
<monkey050-Ubuntu> LOL. When my brother helped put my keyboard back together yesterday he flipped F5 and F6 and it's confusing.
<gnomefreak> corevette: you need to undo everything you did to install it
<justin_> On what port does Ubuntu's remote desktop connection connect locally?
<idigital> is there a way i sort my files in a hard drive like music into one folder?
<daeds> anyone know if ubuntu supports and detects the rt2500 wireless chipset automatically?
<gnomefreak> corevette: all scripts you made all changes to xorg you made ect. use the guide you used to install and work backwards :)
<justin_> idigital: Yeah umm, move them to one folder
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Flash 9 is success.
<cyphase> Any possibility that CUPS will be Avahi enabled in Feisty?
<stefg> corevette: backups are always a good idea, especially if you#re doing something potentially harmful
<justin_> monkey050-Ubuntu: Flash 9 a success? - *giggles*
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Yep
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Well... you know.
* gnomefreak goes to dinner now
<monkey050-Ubuntu> lol
<corevette> gnomefreak, ok i'll tryh
<justin_> Yeah sure monkey, if you enjoy crashing every few pages ;) --- but it depends, are we still talking "BETA" here?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Yay.  Listening to Battlefield Modcast on Linux!
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Now if it would work in Rhythmbox
<justin_> Because Flash 9 beta.. is horrible, it works for a while and then it starts t crash and mash the system.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I don't know if it's beta
<justin_> Well not the system.. just Firefox/Opera
<monkey050-Ubuntu> but it's working
<justin_> *for now* ;)
<monkey050-Ubuntu> lol
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'll BRB.  i gotta go to the little boys room
<Mercutio78> Have just successfully installed xgl - its fantastic :)
<Orangekid13> stefg: you know how i can get my system tools menu item back? apparantly i'm retarded
<Mercutio78> one question: how do I set all non-focussed windows to be very transparent?
<Cyde> Running emacs here over SSH on 6.10 server ... getting a weird error, I keep getting junk inserted into my python files?  Like 6c6c when I pagedown and such?  It makes editing impossible.
<florg> hi all, i cannot start metacity any more: "metacity: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4: undefined symbol: g_slice_alloc0"
<stefg> Orangekid13: the only way i know is to find it in alacarte (the menu-editor) and putting it back into place. Better suggestions welcome
<florg> any idea what i could do?
<florg> this happaned after an update i think
<willskills> Hello everyone, I want to be able to Remote Assist WinXP users, and get remote assistance in Ubuntu from other linux users, is there any software to do this? Is rdesktop any good?
<darkmaniac> http://www.gimmickry.org/ <-riddles
<florg> willskills: vnc
<globe> Is there a way to change the working directory of a process running in the background (term)?
<pkh> my rcx.d seem correct (2->5 have S entries), I can start the services (apache2 and mysql) from the commandline -- but they aren't started on boot -- anyone anywhere know why??
<willskills> vnc? :)
<willskills> sudo apt-get install vnc?
<stefg> vncserver? vncviewer?
<Jumper> a quick question... I just installed, switched from Gnome to KDE
<ciscosurfer> Any Autopackage experts here?
<florg> http://www.realvnc.com/ for windows users
<Orangekid13> stefg: you know how i would find it?
<Jumper> when I right click screen, properties, I do not see option to set to 1024 screen size
<Jumper> 1280 is too small on an old  17" monitor
<HDS_> How to change default display w/ FGLRX? Anyone?
<burner> realvnc is crap... tightvnc.sf.net or ultravnc.com are better
<florg> hey, that's really despairing not to have a window manager :(
<andrew_> you cant get to screen resolution from rc pref in gnome anyway
<ciscosurfer> Hello, Channel!  I have a question...
<stefg> Orangekid13: i just googled  http://alufis35.uv.es/Linux-versus-TwinView-Nvidia.html for you... unfortunately it' 1:15 here, and i'm tired and will go to bed soon
<Jumper> I switched desktop to KDE
<burner> Jumper, #kubuntu
<christian1222> hi, for some reason, when i open the software updates window, there are two updates under "distribution updates" rather than "recommended updates", but I cannot check the box to install them, how do i do it. They are mplayer and libggi2
<Jumper> on all other "KDE"'s I tried, its there in properties
<Orangekid13> i'm new to IRC too, is there some way of keeping track of you?
<Orangekid13> do you have aim or msn?
<ciscosurfer> Jumper: open a Terminal and enter in: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jrib> globe: start it in a subshell (cd foo && command) .  That's what comes to mind anyway
<Jumper> thanks
<ciscosurfer> Jumper: ...
<ciscosurfer> Jumper: you can also manually set resolutions (modelines) in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<delight> did anybody try the new amd/ati yet ? does it support aiglx ?
<andrew_> anyone else decide not to install the new linux kernel image thanks to problems
<florg> is there a way to get back a state before an upgrade?
<ciscosurfer> !fixres > Jumper
<ciscosurfer> I have an Autopackage question, if anyone's willing to hear it...
* stefg didn't even decide to install edgy thanks to problems...  and runs his own kernel since 2.6.15.20 because the ubuntu maintainers aren't able or willing to fix _screaming_ bugs in their kernel for nvforce2 systems
<ciscosurfer> hola channel, anyone?
<stefg> what's autopackage :-) ?
<HDS_> How to change default display w/ FGLRX? Anyone?
<YesDad> ??
<burner> autopackage is an installer system
<burner> chmod +x *.autopackage && ./*.autopackage to run it
<HDS_> anyone?
<HDS_> no?
* stefg knows what autopackage is... that was a joke har,har
<CryptoMole> hi all
<burner> sorry HDS_, i have no idea about ati stuff
<HDS_> burner: ty, know anyone here who does?
<burner> HDS_, help.ubuntu.com ?
<willskills> Folks, I need someone help from a an expert with my USB headset. It plays music fine, but my mic is not picking up anything. I have VNC - can anyone help?
<HDS_> burner: hehe, thx, tried that though....
<willskills> I have checked help.ubuntu.com and wiki.... no luck :/
<overridex> is there anyway to make the panel at the top of the screen not always on top of other windows?
<willskills> overridex, yes, just right click it
<willskills> and choose auto hide :)
<stefg> willskills: a popular problem is that the mic input is muted or switched to mic2 (or switched to mic1 while 2 would be right)
<Orangekid13> stefg: thank you very much for your help
<willskills> stefg, I dont think so, my usb headset is using ALSA
<Shaba1> steg I just tried another disk
<Shaba1> disc
<overridex> willskills: yes, but i can still see it some..
<Shaba1> Could it be that I have a bad disk image?
<ciscosurfer> burner: you can just click the autopackage and it will self install (both Autopackage and whatever package you are trying to install)...I have a different question though
<Orangekid13> I have to go cram for my physics final tomorrow, then i'm done til jan 8th... yay break!
<stefg> Orangekid13: promis to not boot into windows for at least 2 weeks... that's a real 'Thank you' :-)
<willskills> stefg, There is no choice; www.epcfix.co.uk/stuff/ss3.png
<willskills> I havent booted into windows in two weeks
<willskills> but I am thinking about installign again, unless I can get my mic to capture
<Orangekid13> stefg: i have stuff i need to move around on my windows drive but no, that's what my laptop is for, not my core2duo with all the toppings
<Orangekid13> antec 900 case
<Orangekid13> 500gb
<willskills> I'm lving in Scotland, and my GF just went back to canada - need to get a VoiP prog of some kind working so we can chat for free
<Orangekid13> i'm a computer science major, i can't do my homework in windows
<Orangekid13> and i was sick of faking it then sftp/ssh ing the schools server to test it or going down to the shitty computer lab
<stefg> willskills: boahh, what a desktop decor.... (shudder). what does vnc has to do with that?
<h00t> can anyone tell me what is that package that i have to install so i have all the working compilers ... i installed IDE but it won't compile
<willskills> nothing
<willskills> accept you could root around my box and see what you can see :p
<Xenguy> Orangekid13: lang is an issue here
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Why isn't rhythmbox loading my files!
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I installed all the Gstreamer stuff
<Orangekid13> stefg: do you have aim so i can leave you questions for you to answer at your leisure?
<Orangekid13> or could i email you?
<stefg> willskills: thanks for your faith, but i don't think i could debug your box... USB headset, not picking up the mic-sound, while you can hear something, right? You use teamspeak?
<vanberge> so.. anybody know of a 'good' way to run Counterstrike ?  :-P   been reading for awhile now and its all cedega/wine.  are those really the only options?
<kitche> vanberge: yes
<HDS43> yes cedega/wine:P
<ablyss> vanberge: some wine apps run better than on native windows
<stefg> !build | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Can anybody help me with Rhythmbox Media Player??????
<ablyss> vanberge: another alternative would be vmware
<vanberge> kitche, HDS43 ablyss ... tyvm.  :-*
<ablyss> though you'd get better frame rate w/ wine
<vanberge> ignore the kissy.. .meant :-)
<stefg> monkey050-Ubuntu: even on gnome the best solution would be sudo aptitude remove --purge rhythmbox && sudo aptitude install amarok :-)
<globe> quit
<Shaba1> Its must be a bad image. The file size is only 8.53mb
<monkey050-Ubuntu> But I want rhythmbox's functionality
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I wanna be able to use the podcast stuff
<stefg> amarok has it
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'll just sudo install amarok
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I dont' want to get rid of rhythmbox
* vanberge thinks amarok is nice, but doesn't like installing hords of kde libs 
* bruenig think monkey050-Ubuntu name is far too long
* monkey050-Ubuntu stops at a heartbeat
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Bruenig, I'm signed in on 2 computers.  it's to differentiate where I am.
* bruenig hates it when his divider line in xchat gets moved over by so far
<overridex> willskills: i use a usb headset with teamspeak...
<limesoap> is nm-applet the utility for automatic network connection
<limesoap> ?
<HDS43> anyone with ATI in here running, or who ran XGL?!?!?!?!!?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Anyways, I don't want to worry about KDE stuff.
<LjL> bimberi: ping, and can i pm you
<un_operateur1> :thinks of the divider as nothing but a cosmetic blemish
<bruenig> HDS43, #ubuntu-xgl
<bimberi> hi LjL, sure
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Is there a way to get rhythmbox to play my files?
<kitche> monkey050-Ubuntu: what files?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Any of them!
<un_operateur1> errm, yea, what files?
<bruenig> your .doc files, no
<monkey050-Ubuntu> My MP3's, the Battlefield Modcast which I host
<un_operateur1> lol
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'm not that stupid...
<Alakazamz0r_> yeah you are
<Alakazamz0r_> :P
<monkey050-Ubuntu> You wish.
<kitche> monkey050-Ubuntu you need to install codecs
<Alakazamz0r_> heheh
* Alakazamz0r_ pwns monkey050-Ubuntu 
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I installed them ALL
<un_operateur1> rhythmbox ought to play all files that it finds codecs for
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, you have been to the restricted formats page of the wiki?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> yYes
<monkey050-Ubuntu> That's where I got my codec install instructions from
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I did it all except the DVD one because I Don't have a working CD drive on this comp
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, rhythmbox should work then. You didn't use anything else, automatix maybe...
<monkey050-Ubuntu> The fact is that it doesn, and I want to make it.
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, what all did you install then
<HDS43> anyone with ATI in here running, or who ran XGL?!?!?!?!!? And i have already been to #ubuntu-xgl.....nobody alive in there...
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I went in the terminal and installed the 3 lines of codecs like it said
<khaladan> hi
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I followed exact instructions
<monkey050-Ubuntu> the "quick way" thing.
<khaladan> i downloaded ubuntu 6.06 server iso for amd64.  my cpu is actually a xeon.  will that work?  i thought so, but when i tried starting it, i got a message that said this wasn't amd64 hardware.
<khaladan> it said "This is not an amd64 machine"
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Did you accidentally install the AMD version, khaladan?
<erUSUL> khaladan: there are 32bit xeons
<khaladan> this is a new xeon, says it has x86-64
<khaladan> i've not installed anything
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, what about gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<un_operateur1> so why did you get an AMD64 iso??
<khaladan> BECAUSE THE AMD64 ISO SAYS IT WORKS WITH XEONS
<jroes> ergh, fsck failed on my box -- what does one normally do when it asks whether to copy the backup to original or original to backup?
<bruenig> khaladan, don't yell
<khaladan> ok
<bruenig> khaladan, hurts my ears
<khaladan> right, sorry
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I put them ALL, bruenig
<erUSUL> un_operateur1: amd64 means that it works in x86_64 hard intel or amd
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<monkey050-Ubuntu> The ugly, beastly, ogrely... all of them.  Whatever they were, I Did them all
<khaladan> so anyway i am kind of confused
<monkey050-Ubuntu> hokay
<bruenig> khaladan, just go with the i386
<monkey050-Ubuntu> i'll do it again
<un_operateur1> well, the case that it fails means that a better alternative is to be used, no>
<un_operateur1> ?
* bruenig hopes monkey050-Ubuntu gets a package not found
<khaladan> drat
<erUSUL> un_operateur1: no
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Why.
<khaladan> i hoped i could get a 64-bit version working
<monkey050-Ubuntu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
<khaladan> but i guess i386 is my only choice
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I told you!
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'm not that stupid.  I installed ALL of them.
<erUSUL> khaladan: maybe you need to pass noapic or acpi=off boot options in order to boot?
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, well you certainly do know it all. Now tell me why exactly mp3's aren't playing
<willskills> overridex, - check your PM please :)
<monkey050-Ubuntu> MP3s play in the movie player fine.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> but rhythmbox doesn't play anything
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It won't play imported files, it won't download podcasts
<khaladan> erUSUL, thinik so? i can try that right now.
* HDS43 cries
<erUSUL> monkey050-Ubuntu: totem works? (no totem-xine i mean)
* arrenlex pats HDS43 on head.
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, was that the rhythmbox that came with it. I know some scripts will install a newer version...
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Totem will play MP3s.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Rhythmbox is still stock.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> is there some kind of sudo apt-get upgrade rhythmbox or something similar?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Am I on the right train of thought?
<erUSUL> monkey050-Ubuntu: check gstreamer-properties to see if everything is all right
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Is that a terminal cmd?
<erUSUL> monkey050-Ubuntu: yes
<khaladan> so i pressed F6 and added noapic to the end, but it said the same thing
<aussieaubs> anyone here running ubuntu behind a proxy???
<jroes> how do I mount an ext3 partition?
<khaladan> now i'll try acpi=off
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Ok, what do I do in the box?
<catisonh> is there a program I can use to let me burn a huge directory to multiple DVDs?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It skipped some unavailable plugins
<vanberge> monkey050-Ubuntu, did you try easyubuntu?  you're jsut trying to get mp3 playback??
<monkey050-Ubuntu> those being artsdsing, pulsesink, sdlvideosink, v4lmjpegsrc, qcamsrc, esdmon, and pulsesrc
<erUSUL> monkey050-Ubuntu: just check that it uses alsa as output
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Output is autodetect right now
<monkey050-Ubuntu> set it to ALSA?
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, what is rhythmbox doing when you play mp3's
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Nothing
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It won't play it
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I go to import file and it does Nada
<CowEdgy> where can i download gnome themes?
<kitche> CowEdgy: gnome-look.org
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, have you tried right clicking on an mp3 and then opening with rhythmbox
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I just tested with ALSA and i get the beep
<CowEdgy> thanks kitche
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Yes
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I tried that too
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, it skips it or gives an error or what
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Just does nothing
<khaladan> i added noapic and acpi=off to the end, but it said the same thing -- "This is not an amd64 machine. Please install the i386 distribution of Ubuntu."
<monkey050-Ubuntu> The MP3s are on a flashdrive
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, does it launch?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Hold on hold on, so many people helping at the same time
<khaladan> argh. too bad i can't get this to work
<un_operateur1> khaladan, you could do that and then upgrade to a xeon kernel later
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Dang, now it plays.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It's playing the MP3 I told it to.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> This doesn't make much sense but OK...
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, what was the problem then?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I have no idea!
<monkey050-Ubuntu> It just wouldn't do anything.
<khaladan> un_operateur1, true--but arent't all the packages compiled for amd64 too?
<bruenig> monkey050-Ubuntu, I am just that good of a helper
<monkey050-Ubuntu> lol
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Now I'll try downloading a podcast.
<kitche> maybe he forgot to close down and reopen it?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> no, I closed it a million times
<speedy> i lost sound after recent kernel update, how can i fix it?
<un_operateur1> khaladan, not all, some -- I suppose synaptic/aptitude should take care of that and install them when you upgrade -- i'm guessing
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Podcast downloads still fail.
<overridex> is there anyway to allow windows to be on top of/cover up the top panel in gnome?
<kitche> overridex: yes you have to change the properties of the top panel and uncheck always on top
<arrenlex> !beryl > HDS43
<will__> overridex, how did you get your usb headset working with ts?
<overridex> kitche: when i right click on it and click properties, i don't see any mention of always on top - where is it?
<arrenlex> !xgl > HDS43
<overridex> will__: i basically just plugged it in, it became /dev/dsp2 (/dev/dsp is my soundcard, and /dev/dsp1 is my tvcard) and pointed teamspeak at dsp2
<will__> overridex, Right click and Choose Properties..........
<will__> ok
<magic_ninja> cedega doesn't display buttons when i run the cedega setup wizard from a fresh install, has anyone found a fix for this
<magic_ninja> !cedega } magic_ninja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedega } magic_ninja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<overridex> all i see for the panel is orientation, size, expand, autohide, show hide buttons, arrows on hide buttons
<CaBlGuY> anyone help me install googleearth from a .bin file..
<overridex> does it need to be a different type of panel or something?
<arrenlex> CaBlGuY: chmod +x <file.bin> && ./<file.bin>
<clearscreen> chmod a+x then ./.........
<clearscreen> too fast for me arrenlex :P
<arfonzo> hi, is there a way i can make the "this-is-a-symlink" part of an icon smaller for ubuntu-desktop?
<CaBlGuY> arrenlex:  K...
<lazerbeak> hi there I just downloaded a driver for my wireless card how do I install it?
<mike1980> How or where do I configure proftpd from please? GUI?
<arfonzo> (or hide it altogether)
<clearscreen> lazerbeak what kind of driver is it? module?
<lazerbeak> it has two folders module and wpa_supplicant
<CaBlGuY> arrenlex:  real quick, I have to be in the dir. folder yes, and not use Sudo..  is that right?
<lazerbeak> its a wireless usb driver
<lazerbeak> its a wifi usb adapter
<arrenlex> CaBlGuY: The .bin file will tell you if you need to run it with sudo. And yes, same folder, of course.
<clearscreen> CaBlGuY just depends on the bin file
<CaBlGuY> k, gimme a sec..  bbiab
<abo> I found the other day someone who used wine to run IE on linux, ... anyone knows about running msn messenger on linux?
<zho> ???
<clearscreen> try it abo :P
<zho> use GAIM
<will__> abo, use GAIM?
<arrenlex> abo: I know about it, and it doesn't work well.
<arrenlex> abo: Use GAIM. =P
<clearscreen> or if you like the msn theme more: amsn
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Hey you guys- you were just talking about Teamspeak - is there a Ubuntu version???
<clearscreen> I believe there's a linux version of teamspeak
<kitche> monkey050-Ubuntu: you can only get Teamspeak from their website
<abo> arrenlex,will__, I'm using GAIM.. but i miss many of the nice annimations/video/audio features of msn
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I know that, I'm a Server Admin.
<zho> why i can't order from shipit for 6.10?
<mike1980> can anyone help please where do I configure proftpd from please? GUI? I want to be able to upload pages remotely to var/www
<arrenlex> abo: a) What animations are these? b) amsn supports video and audio conversations.
<ski-worklap> anyone tried beryl on ubuntu?
<will__> monkey050-Ubuntu, yes there is a linux version
<clearscreen> abo: try amsn, and if that doesn't work out, I guess there is no choice then to go for wine + msn messenger
<bruenig> ski-worklap, #ubuntu-xgl
<kitche> zho: dapper is still being supported
<khaladan> is there any way i can try to FORCE the ubuntu amd64 install to think that i have an amd64 compat. CPU?
<clearscreen> <monkey050-Ubuntu> I know that, I'm a Server Admin. > then what's the problem?
<zho> kitche: ic..
<ski-worklap> bruenig, thanks!
<bruenig> ski-worklap, your welcome!
<lazerbeak> any ideas clearscreen?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I didn't know about a Linux version until now
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I'm a WINDOWS PERSON.  *girly scream*
<un_operateur1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low proftpd  << might work
<clearscreen> ah; lazerbeak is it a broadcom?
<rever> Hi is there a systray applet for evolution?
* arrenlex drives a stake through monkey050-Ubuntu's heart.
<magic_ninja> monkey then dual boot lol at least for the first 6 months
<mike1980> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Lol
<gilligan_> hi
<abo> arrenlex, annimation in msn, I think they call them winks, and there is the audio messages (not the full audio message)... anyway I didn't know amsn had audio/video
<magic_ninja> i did
<magic_ninja> now i am full fledged windows free
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Ubuntu is on my old crappy computer.
<arrenlex> abo: Oh. Nothing supports winks as far as I know because they are Flash.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Windows ate itself and I wanted to use it somehow as a "toy backup"
<magic_ninja> i got ubuntu on my new comp and this old laptop i aquired
<CaBlGuY> arrenlex:  seems to be working..  at this point..  :p
<gilligan_> does anyone here using mergedfb with a ATI radeon and two TFT monitors ? (not a laptop + tft ) ? I am having some problems and it would be nice to see a working xorg.conf file
<lazerbeak> its a ralink RT2571W
<monkey050-Ubuntu> But my new computer is a Windows thing.  I use it for podcasting and web editing and all other windows stuff.
<arrenlex> CaBlGuY: Good to hear.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Like... Windows.
<lazerbeak> I have the right driver
<abo> clearscreen, arrenlex, amsn says there is a newer version, shouldn't the ubuntu update manager tell me about that and update my amsn?
<lazerbeak> i just have clue how to install it
<arrenlex> abo: Not if the newer version is not yet in the ubuntu repositories.
<clearscreen> lazerbeak this shows you how to install ralink drivers; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296281
<zho> magic_ninja: if you have good internet connection it's ok, but if you have bad connection windows is better hahaha...
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Do Linux FFox download speeds differ from windows ones?  Maybe it's just the server I'm downloading from.
<overridex> can i at least change how many pixels are shown when a panel is on auto-hide mode?
<will__> overridex, read the gone documentation :)
<will__> gnome*
<monkey050-WinXP> Isn't there a Konqueror-equivalent for Gnome?  Other than FFox?
<LjL> !epiphany-browser
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2474 kB, installed size 12128 kB
<un_operateur1> gnome-www-browser
<Clujo> nautilus has a web package I think
<un_operateur1> !gnome-www-browser
<monkey050-WinXP> Can I sudo install it from somewhere?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-www-browser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info w3m
<clearscreen> heh, anyone remember k-meleon? :)
<ubotu> w3m: WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1036 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<will__> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<furnitureporn> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<will__> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intrepidus> Anyone here good with grub? I need some help.
<LjL> monkey050-WinXP: course. it's in main, so there's nothing you need to do except for "sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser"
<CaBlGuY> works..   :)
<arrenlex> clearscreen: For the longest time I thought it was a KDE application. Programs aren't allowed to start with K if they're not KDE applications, particularly if they also sound like real words.
<monkey050-WinXP> Ok
* arrenlex was confused.
* CaBlGuY jumps up and down
<arrenlex> !anyone | intrepidus
<ubotu> intrepidus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zho> intrepidus: what happend to your grub?
<intrepidus> Sorry.
<intrepidus> It's not what happened, it's what I need to do: I need to reinstall grub.
<arrenlex> intrepidus: What are you on right now?
<clearscreen> don't think it only worked on KDE, arrenlex.. I used to use it on windows; so it's probably also compatible with gnome
<intrepidus> I'm told if I reinstall grub with Ubuntu as the primary drive, and XP on another drive, it will recognize XP and I can dual boot.
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Ubuntu at the moment.
<arrenlex> clearscreen: kmeleon is a windows-only program.
<khaladan> Hey, is there a kernel option to set the CPU type? I'm worried that Linux might be guessing incorrectly. it's supposed to be amd64 compatible.
<intrepidus> I found the thread on how to reinstall grub, so that's not a huge problem.
<clearscreen> arrenlex it is?
<Gigaamd> i need help on installing libdvdcss2.  i am having a difficult time
<arrenlex> clearscreen: Yes.
<magic_ninja> cedega doesn't display buttons when i run the cedega setup wizard from a fresh install, has anyone found a fix for this
<intrepidus> The larger problem is identifying which drive to reinstall grub on, because I don't understand grub ordering well. :/
<arrenlex> intrepidus: How did you get into ubuntu if you need to reinstall grub?
<limesoap> how can I get network-manager to work on 6.10? I have installed network-manager and network-manager gnome and it still doesn't find my net connections?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> Sudo installing now
<zho> hd0,1 means hdd 1 partition 1
<zho> it's that true?
<intrepidus> arrenlex: As I said above, I need to reinstall grub to get a dual boot.
<arrenlex> zho: No. hdd1, partition 2.
<zho> magic_ninja: any cedega package on ubuntu?
<LjL> zho: no
<intrepidus> But, how do I determine which hdd is 0, 1, 2, 3, etc? I have two SATA channels with a master/slave each. So, is channel 1 hard drive 0 and 1, and channel 2 hard drive 2 and 3?
<magic_ninja> zho: what do you mean?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: If grub is working why do you need to reinstall it? Just change the settings.
<magic_ninja> v5.2
<intrepidus> arrenlex: I've yet to find a thread detailing how to just change it...and I don't know grub well enough.
<Gigaamd> i need help on installing libdvdcss2.  i am having a difficult time
<un_operateur1> why change something that ain' broke
<un_operateur1> ?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intrepidus> Because it is broke.
<un_operateur1> whats broken?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Add an entry like this: http://arrenlex.diff.be/win
<foo> I just stuck my new hard drives in a new system that has a different motherboard and what not. The drive is on /dev/hdb instead of /dev/hda like it was.. so I edited /etc/fstab to what it should be. Anything else I need to do? Still looks like I'm having some issues
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Where (hd0,0) is the location of your windows partition: (hd0,0) = windows on first hard drive, first partition.
<limesoap> I have followed everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<CaBlGuY> ok, out..
<CaBlGuY> thanks arrenlex o/
<foo> Actually, Ubuntu starts up, but hangs on "Loading essential drivers." Bah
<arrenlex> intrepidus: If you've forgotten, you can use sudo fdisk -l to list all your partitions.
<magic_ninja> zho: i tried cedega 5.2
<limesoap> it does detect the wired connection and connects
<limesoap> but not the wireless
<zho> magic_ninja: ic...
<MakotoOgawa> http://pastebin.ca/279450  <--- can anyone explain that dmesg to me
<Gigaamd> i need help on installing libdvdcss2.  i am having a difficult time.  It shows errors problems
<intrepidus> arrenlex: It doesn't list the drive if I do fdisk -l, though.
<intrepidus> arrenlex: I'm blind.
<arrenlex> intrepidus: sudo fdisk -l ?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: ... for real?
<precious> hello
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Sorry, I couldn't read. It's there.
<astronouth7303> (I did this before, but that was awhile ago) sound isn't working at all. all the appropriate levels seem to be up, nothing muted, hardware seems ok. But I can't hear a thing. How do I track it down and fix it?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: ...oh. o_o
<precious> its ok
<vanberge> if i'm runing 6.06 on a laptop (not this computer)  can i upgrade it to 6.10 with apt?  i thought there was an upgrade dist or dist upgrade... something like that
<intrepidus> arrenlex: So it tells me it's /dev/sdb...does that mean it's hd(1,0)?
<kitche> vanberge: update-manager -c
<precious> hello
<arrenlex> intrepidus: /dev/sdb is an entire hard drive, not a partition. I'm pretty sure your windows is supposed to be on a partition.
<vanberge> kitche, you always help me!  :-)   thanks!!
<intrepidus> Er, sorry, yes, meant that-/dev/sdb1.
<astronouth7303> crimsun_ had said to post the results from amixer
<green_earz> Gigaamd: paste the error that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  and put the link back here
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Yep, (hd1,0)
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Ok, I'll give it a shot then. Thank you, a ton!
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Just change that file, save it, and reboot. You don't have to reinstall anything; grub reads options from there every time.
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Good luck.
<lazerbeak> clearscreen thanks
<precious> what
<clearscreen> yw lazerbeak
<precious> i dnt understand
<lazerbeak> its very compicated
<precious> i dnt understand
<arrenlex> precious: I don't think anyone even said anything to you. What don't you understand?
<Arwen> question - if I install the new kernel version from the security repository, will I have to rebuild my kernel modules or is this version backwards compatible?
<eltech> hey guys .. something different in the partitionin scheme in the new 6.10?
<precious> it so very dificult the that u used
<green_earz> astronouth7303: check to see what the sound card driver name should be at >  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/   then use the cammand : lsmod | grep snd      to see if it installed
<Arwen> eltech, not reallky
<eltech> seems like there is no more slider to make it easier to setup dual boot systes
<precious> hi
<Drako60> http://pastebin.ca/279450  <--- can anyone explain that dmesg to me
<precious> hi
<LjL> precious: questions? ask.
<eltech> should i have partitioned the hard drive for ubuntu or could it have done it itslef?
<eltech> itself*
<precious> what is ur name pls
<arrenlex> eltech: The installer will take care of it.
<LjL> eltech: it can do it by itself
<precious> f
<eltech> ok
<precious> u
<LjL> precious: ?
<arrenlex> ...?
<eltech> so ill just re-merge the partition
<eltech> and let ubuntu do it
<intrepidus> Oy.
<precious> what
<Arwen> eltech, not reallky
<precious> balo dry
<Arwen> eltech, not reallky
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Problems?
<intrepidus> Well, that didn't go so hot. When I chose XP, it just sat there blinking a single _ at me.
<precious> no
<LjL> precious, are you just churning words randomly...?
<m12> how do I remove the "trash" and "computer" icons from the desktop?
<Arwen> question - if I install the new kernel version from the security repository, will I have to rebuild my kernel modules or is this version backwards compatible?
<intrepidus> arrenlex: copy-pasted the code from that link and changed the drive to the hd(1,0) to reflect my system...just a blinknig line.
<arrenlex> precious: The cheese moon will emancipate cold water kittens by daylight.
<Arwen> m12, run gconf-editor and go to apps>nautilus and uncheck the "show foo icon" box
<bhudda> We are all but travelers in time and space
<LjL> Arwen, what i know is that it isn't just a security patch from Ubuntu, but actually a new kernel revision from upstream... 2.6.17.1
<precious> what do u mean by that
<arrenlex> precious: Absolutely nothing. Do you have a question to ask?
<Arwen> LjL, eww.... rebuild....
<Gigaamd> Ok here is the link you request.  Please help
<Gigaamd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37091/
<precious> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.84.187.46]  by LjL
<eltech> Arwen is my thinking right and the preparing was a bad move if i didnt need any advance mount point options?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eviltwin> ok, so I get how to setup my theme, the gdm theme and the splash screen image
<eviltwin> but I don't get howto change the background colour when the splash screen is there
<arrenlex> Gigaamd: You need to install libdvdcss2 first.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Arwen> eltech, sorry, those messages to you were mistakes - my scrollback history was wiped at your comment, lol - ignore it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.84.187.46]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eviltwin> or how to change the default theme for new users
<Gigaamd> where?  i download the deb package
<arrenlex> intrepidus: ...you're sure the partition is correct?
<Arwen> LjL, anway, update-manager says it's still 2.6.17-10
<eltech> oh
<eltech> so
<datil> hi
<eltech> something different in the partitionin scheme in the new 6.10?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Oh! I think I know... a second...
<green_earz> Gigaamd:   sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<eltech> seems like there is no more slider to make it easier to setup dual boot systems
<intrepidus> arrenlex: fdisk -l says the boot (*) is on /dev/sdb1, format NTFS...has to be, I think.
<Arwen> green_earz, doesn't work that way
<m12> Arwen:  I don't see a "show foo icon"  box anywhere.
<datil> is the Marvell Yukon ethernet controller supported in 6.10? (asus p5b motherboard)
<eltech> should i have partitioned the hard drive for ubuntu or could it have done it itself
<intrepidus> datil: Yep, mine works. :)
<LjL> Arwen: apt-cache policy says Installed: 2.6.17.1-10.34
<datil> intrepidus, what board do you have?
<intrepidus> datil: I have it on a P5GDC, no problems at all.
<arrenlex> intrepidus: try adding "makeactive" between the savedefault and chainloader lines.
<eltech> is my thinking right and the preparing was a bad move if i didnt need any advance mount point options?
<Arwen> m12, terminal > gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > desktop
<Arwen> sorry
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Ok, I'll try
<LjL> Arwen: the package *name* still ends with 2.6.17-10, yes, but i guess that doesn't really mean much
<eltech> and let ubuntu resize and create the partitions?
<datil> intrepidus, i have a p5b deluxe which has two Marvell ethernet controllers.. i was using 6.10 livecd and apparently it detected one of the two but i couldn't connect to internet
<eviltwin> datil, my marvel yukon nic working with 6.10 (asus p5n32-sli, I think)
<Arwen> LjL, I see.... damn it, it replaces the old kernel, I can't go back if I get a build error
<Gigaamd> green_earz: it says the package is no longer available.
<green_earz> Arwen: the error out put say it need it, from the paste > libdvdcss2-deb depends on libdvdcss2;
<astronouth7303> the amixer output is http://www.astro73.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=1
<schisms> Do you people think that ubuntu is a good host for linux from scratch?
<datil> eviltwin, ifconfig shows one as detected but then through gnome setting the ip, gateway and dns correctly it does nothing
<ianp> you know what's one of the most annoying parts of ubuntu's UI?
<schisms> Well?
<m12> Arwen:  no boxes under Desktop either for me.  none that say that for any of the branches under nautilus
<ianp> grabbing the bottom right corner of a window
<LjL> Arwen: i suppose you're right... and i've never tried downgrading a kernel
<eviltwin> datil, I haven't actually tested whether it WORKED ;)
<Arwen> green_earz, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<drkm> is there anyway I can get Gnome to confirm a deletion when I press del?
<ianp> i cant just grab the area, i have to move the mouse exactly on the corner
<astronouth7303> crimsun_: you get that?
<eviltwin> I only knew it was detected... so I guess I dunno
<schisms> Do you people think that ubuntu is a good host for linux from scratch?
<monkey050-Ubuntu> OK now I need some Teamspeak help
<datil> eviltwin, heh..
<green_earz> Arwen: thanks for that
<Arwen> LjL, I remember that it was possible to have multiple vmlinux's on previous ubuntus...
<arrenlex> schisms: Could you rephrase your question please? No comprendo.
<eviltwin> I would test it, but I use wireless while I have my desktop at home
<eviltwin> :)
<schisms> Sorry.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> The Linux version has me set to automatically muted headphones and microphone and I think i might have to change the audio device.  I need to know what to change.
<Arwen> LjL, techinally, you just remove the vmlinux and add an older one
<green_earz> Gigaamd: Arwen say :   sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<schisms> I'm building an lfs system and I was wondering whether or not ubuntu has the right stuff.
<Arwen> green_earz, yes - it'll fetch a deb and install it
<schisms> An lfs system is a linux from scratch system.
<Gigaamd> yes i do thanks arwen!!!!
<LjL> Arwen, i think it's still quite possible to have multiple kernels. but one thing is having two different *packages* - those should be handled nicely, get their Grub entries each, etc.... but in this case, it's the same package, just a new package version. that's different
<schisms> Basically, you create your own distro
<schisms> It's good practice.
<green_earz> Arwen: nice one
<Arwen> LjL, yea - don't like that.... should be multiple packages...
<Arwen> some of us have to compile source drivers...
<schisms> What do you think arrenlex?
<arrenlex> schisms: Not familiar with lfs. Sorry.
<LjL> Arwen: well, one could assume that same package version = binary module compatibility. if it were my computer, honestly, i'd probably just try it... but then many things i do on my computer aren't quite recommendable ;-)
<Arwen> LjL, true - heck, this new one might even fix compatibility with a stable version of my drivers...
<Arwen> though I doubt it
<intrepidus> arrenlex: No change. Do I need the kernel and initd lines or somethnig?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: As awesome as it would be to have a Linux kernel running under Windows.... no, you don't. =P
<Mando> ok i have a problem.. my graphics card used to average around 2000 fps when i used glxgears to check
<schisms> Don't worry about it.
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Have you ever run Windows from a slave drive before? I don't know if it's capable. I know for a fact you can't install Windows to a logical partition...
<Mando> now that ive installed the fglrx driver.. it averages 8000 fps on xgl, and only 300 on the normal session!
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Heh. Well to make sure I'm not missing something simple, maybe something's not lined up right, so here's the order (if it matters): Ubuntu first, followed by XP, then Ubuntu (recovery mode), and finally memtest86. Is that all good and in order?
<schisms> Are there any good software dev tools that go smoothly with ubuntu?
<Arwen> 'nother question - is it possible to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu (i.e., install kubuntu-desktop and remove all the ubuntu-desktop related packages)?
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Actually, no. I thought it was on the other SATA master, but apparently not. Think that's my issue?
<Arwen> schisms, gedit
<schisms> Yes Arwen
<LjL> Arwen: it's possible to do the first part, it's harder to do the second part
<Mando> anyone?
<Arwen> LjL, because of configuration files?
<slipttees> hello
<LjL> Arwen: installing kubuntu-desktop is a matter of, well, installing it. but you can't just say "now remove all ubuntu-desktop related packages" to APT
<schisms> You could download the kde enviroment
<arrenlex> intrepidus: It's a random guess based on almost unrelated snippets of information I've heard a long time. Please take them as such.
<eltech> anyone before i give this a try and waste time
<abo> another question, does wine support other architectures then x86?
<LjL> Arwen: no, just because uninstalling ubuntu-desktop itself won't uninstall anything else
<Arwen> LjL, could I search for dependant backages on ubuntu-desktop and purge those?
<slipttees> please, somebody repost this bug for me:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37094/
<arrenlex> a long time *ago
<eltech> should i not partition the hard drive and let ubuntu do so?
<slipttees> :)
<Mando> please anyone help.. graphics are very important to me.. i need to get my fps rate atleast back to 2000 fps
<Arwen> LjL, or will that screw me over later?
<intrepidus> arrenlex: I'll give it a shot. Be back in a cable switch :)
<schisms> arwen
<Mando> where are all the helpful people of the ubuntu community
* arrenlex gets 90fps when glxgears is full screen. :)
<LjL> Arwen: that's possible, it's a lot of packages though. what i usually do is remove libgnome, that way most gnome-related stuff goes away...
<LjL> !offline | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch
<schisms> I recommend simply installing the KDE environment.
<Arwen> LjL, ?
<LjL> Arwen: also this might be of some help, but note it's experimental enough
<schisms> And checking it out.
<Arwen> schisms, I know - I want GNOME and it's stuff gone though
<Arwen> its*
<slipttees> PLEASE , somebody repost this bug for me:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37094/
<schisms> I think you should just install kubuntu, you wouldn't have to go through all of the trouble.
<drkm> is there anyway I can get Gnome to confirm a deletion when I press del?
<schisms> good question.
<arrenlex> Arwen: You want gnome gone? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Arwen> schisms, low disk space, lol - I only reserved 8G for system
<schisms> Ah
<Arwen> arrenlex, hmm
<schisms> What are you duel booting with?
<Arwen> schisms, nothing - I just allocated the rest to /home
<Mando> please someone help me
<LjL> Arwen: anyway, if you remove libgnome, not everything gnome-related is guaranteed to go away... but in practice, i think you should be good to go honestly
<Arwen> LjL, alrighty
<Arwen> say, what's with the lost+found folders on all the partitions?
<LjL> !lost+found | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<Arwen> ah
<Arwen> LjL, if I deleted it, would it pwn me later?
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Well, no luck there - they're both already set as masters :P
<LjL> Arwen: i wouldn't delete it
<phrizer> How do i make an application the default application for a document?
* Arwen slaps head 
<arrenlex> intrepidus: I meant, the first hard drive. hd0.
<Arwen> LjL, if I make a new one, would that fix it?
<LjL> Arwen: you can delete the files it contains, if after checking them you see you don't care about them
<intrepidus> arrenlex: I'm confused?
<arrenlex> And gone, I see.
<LjL> Arwen: i'm not sure. i think fsck will create one anyway next time it needs to. when i said "i wouldn't delete it", i just meant i wasn't entirely sure of the consequences... but they shouldn't be too bad i think
<intrepidus> Oops.
<arrenlex> ...and hi. xD
<Arwen> ok
<intrepidus> AIGLX was angry, it ate xchat./
<Mando> i thought people are supposed to get help here :(
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Again, I remind you that I have no idea what I'm babbling about.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello! i need help! i tryed to uninstall rhitmic box and after i restarted X gnome is not as it used 2 be! i can't run synaptic(it says : wrong password) and panels do not work as they should :S
<Arwen> btw - I lacked foresight and made my /home partition XFS - is there anything wrong with that?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: That said, maybe windows doesn't like being on hd1. Maybe it likes hd0.
<intrepidus> arrenlex: I've got less. So what's this about the hd(0)?
<intrepidus> arrenlex: But won't that result in the Windows bootloader firing up first?
<LjL> Mando: i can't speak for the rest of the people of course, but i have nvidia. hardly can help with ati issues
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Or should I just rearrange the sequence?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what 2 do?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Whatever is in the MBR will run.
<Arwen> cyber_brain_mfkg, 1. stop talking in txt. 2. what's rhitmic box?
<arrenlex> intrepidus: Of the first drive... I think.
<Mando> oh ok
<LjL> Arwen: bad... it's a filesystems. some people like some filesystems, other people like other filesystems. i'm just staying with ext3 because it's known to be quite reliable
<intrepidus> arrenlex: Guess I'll play some more then
<arrenlex> intrepidus: so you would have to reinstall grub... I think... ...I really don't know what I'm talking about at this point. I'll stop talking before I do more harm than good.
<arrenlex> Good luck. = /
<LjL> if not exceptionally fast or feature-packed
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *rythmbox
<Arwen> lol - whatever, when it kills me, it'll have killed me
<klees> what's the command to install/upgrade a *.deb package?
<arrenlex> Arwen: You're discussing ReiserFS, aren't you.
<Arwen> does anyone know how to change from octal permissions to access control lists?
<Arwen> arrenlex, XFS
<intrepidus> arrenlex: One last question: the tutorial for re-installing grub says to type root(hd0,0) and then "setup hd(0)"...did they mean "setup hd(0,0)" or is that right?
<klees> i would like to upgrade the older version
<LjL> arrenlex: XFS actually
* Arwen not like Reiserman
<arrenlex> Arwen: Oh. That's not ironic then.
<monkey050-Ubuntu> I've got some work to do.  I'll be back later.  bye
<Arwen> arrenlex, lol :-P
<Arwen> say, has Hans Reiser been convicted yet?
<monkey050-WinXP> Bye bye!
<LjL> !offtopic | Arwen, sorry, got to give you this
<ubotu> Arwen, sorry, got to give you this: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arrenlex> Arwen: He's pled not-guilty last I heard... but then I get all my news from his wikipedia entry.
<Arwen> so - I'd really like ntfs-style access control lists instead of octal permissions, how can I do this?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Arwen: rhythmbox!
<LjL> Arwen: that's supported on ext3 as well
<LjL> !ack | Arwen
<ubotu> ack: Kanji code converter. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.39-8 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Arwen> cyber_brain_mfkg, removing it shouldn't break anything - can you print ~/.xsession-errors to !pastebin ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Arwen: i think i removed something that gnome use
<Arwen> LjL, how?
<Arwen> LjL, more details?
<LjL> Arwen: blah, i meant acl of course... anyway, it would just have given you a package entry
<Arwen> !acl
<ubotu> acl: Access control list utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.39-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 220 kB
<LjL> Arwen, i have to dig the details myself. i just live with octal permissions (though, well, i don't use the octal notation usually :P)
<Arwen> LjL, meh - for a couple folders I need multiple groups
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Arwen: what?
<LjL> Arwen: hold on a minute
<Arwen> cyber_brain_mfkg, ~/.xsession-errors is a file, it has an error report - put it to !pastebin
<drkm> my secondary hard-drive which I have mounted sounds like it is turning off after 5 minutes in inactivity.. how do I make it longer?
<Arwen> drkm, is that setting in your bios?
<drkm> Arwen: I don't think so. It wasn't doing this when I had windows installed..
<LjL> Arwen: what you need are mostly the "setfacl" and "getfacl" commands, which are indeed in the "acl" package
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Arwen: i can't find that file!
<Arwen> LjL, more info? I don't just want to install stuff
<eltech> anyone know a utility that can merge partitions?
<Arwen> cyber_brain_mfkg, it's in your home folder, is hidden, and is called .xsession-errors
<Gigaamd> QT can i believe eltech
<Arwen> eltech, gparted.... but it's not worth it
<eltech> Arwen gparted is great .. i used it to create the partition
<LjL> Arwen: i have some more info, but... they're on slides in italian ;) that stuff just happened to be explained some weeks ago at uni. i didn't listen though
<eltech> Gigaamd qtparted on a live cd like gparted?
<Arwen> LjL, a gui tool would be nice, lol - I'm not very smart
<LjL> Arwen: http://security.dico.unimi.it/sicurezza0607/stuff/02b_lab_sicurezza_18-10-2006.pdf - you can probably glean something from the examples
<Arwen> LjL, I thought you said they were italian?
<LjL> !eiciel | Arwen
<ubotu> eiciel: graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (edgy), package size 454 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<Arwen> LjL, yay... lol - is it GTK or QT?
<LjL> Arwen: they are indeed... but the examples are still Linux commands :)
<Arwen> LjL, localized?
<LjL> Arwen: haven't checked, but the keywords i searched for are "gnome acl" ;)
<Arwen> ok
<Arwen> gotta go
<LjL> Arwen: no
<dredhammer> hi can someone tell me why the mplayer plugin for firefox launches the embedded video in  window outside the browser? is there a config argument i need to fix this?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> eiciel actually says it integrated with Nautilus... wonder if there's something similar for KDE. doesn't seem to.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone?
<mistone> I think the linux-wlan-ng package should be installed by defualt
<drkm> if /home is a mounted partition, should I have a problem trying to mount /dev/hda3 as /home/media ?
<LjL> drkm: no... but perhaps you should consider using /media/something
<cyber_brain_mfkg> can someone help me with my gnome
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :(
<drkm> LjL, ah sorry I meant /home/user/media
<LjL> drkm: that works as well
<cyber_brain_mfkg> drkm: can u help me?
<drkm> cyber_brain_mfkg: whats the problem?
<Sith_Man> arrenlex
<cyber_brain_mfkg> drkm: i tryed to uninstal rhythmbox and i probably removed something that gnom uses
<Sith_Man> i got ubuntu working. i had to make a GRUB floppy. and now it works. im so happy.
<drkm> cyber_brain_mfkg: what is gnome doing that it shouldn't be?
<der_steppenwolf> hi
<jorgelopez100> hello
<der_steppenwolf> I use cvs to checkout a project, but it seems the file names of the project are encoded in iso8859-1. So, when I see the file names I see '?' characters. I can change the encoding to UTF-8 by using the command convmv. However, if I want to see the differences using diff with my files and the files in the CVS obviously they are different. Is there any other way to work more transparently?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> drkm: and now desktop is strange,don't have icons,cant open synaptic(it says wrong password),keyboard is strange...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *don't have icons in menu and panel(some of them)
<drkm> cyber_brain_mfkg: sounds like a problem with your home directory
<n0deal> anyone wind up with a xen 2.6 as their default OS options in Grub when they ran the last update?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> can open theme
<ryanakca> how do I make all new files in a directory have 755 permissions?
<jorgelopez100> somebody knows how to install webmin in ubuntu ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> my home?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what to do?
<drkm> cyber_brain_mfkg: /home/username
<n0deal> ryanakca: sudo chmod 755 *
<drkm> cyber_brain_mfkg: I'm not too sure as I can't tell what it's removed..
<n0deal> ryanakca: in that directory
<drkm> cyber_brain_mfkg: probably see if someone with a bit more experience than me can help you
<ryanakca> n0deal: that makes all current / existing files 755, not the ones that will be created
<drkm> cyber_brain_mfkg: I haven't used linux in years until recently and I'm still brushing up
<ablyss> jorgelopez100: usually downloading source and ./configure ; make && make install
<n0deal> ryanakca: sorry I misunderstood
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok! thanx anyway
<ablyss> sudo make install
<ryanakca> n0deal: don't worry about it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> anyone knows how to repair gnome problem?
<drkm> cyber_brain_mfkg: np
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: what's your bnome problem?
<ablyss> jorgelopez100: webmin usually wants the root password.. so you will need to create a root passwd
<nofeardjb> where can i find the small iso for ubuntu? (its around 7mb)
<infidel> anyone use a palm in ubuntu?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca:  i tryed to uninstal rhythmbox and i probably removed something that gnom uses
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: and now desktop is strange,don't have icons,cant open synaptic(it says wrong password),keyboard is strange...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> don't have icons in menu and panel(some of them)
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: go to a terminal and go "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> don't have workspaces
<nofeardjb> anyone know where i can find the mini iso installation of ubuntu?
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: ctrl-alt-f1 , log in with your username and pass... to get back, go ctrl-alt-f7 ... might be F8 or F9 on your system... then run the apt command
<LjL> nofeardjb: yes
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca:  and now should i reset X?
<nofeardjb> LjL: i love you
<nofeardjb> LjL: what's the link?
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: reinstalled ubuntu-desktop?
<LjL> nofeardjb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nofeardjb> LjL: you rock my socks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: i typed what u said
<nofeardjb> LjL: gg
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: did you hit enter and run the command?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: yes
<cyber_brain_mfkg> and i get this
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Unpacking ubuntu-desktop (from .../ubuntu-desktop_0.120_i386.deb) ...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Setting up ubuntu-desktop (0.120) ...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> 
<cyber_brain_mfkg> that are two last lines
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: so, I'd restart gnome....
<edward> Linux iMac 2.6.12-9-powerpc #1 Mon Oct 10 15:26:45 BST 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i restarted gnome
<cyber_brain_mfkg> and everything is same
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :(
<ADD> Can someone help me with installing Brothers MFC 3820CN printer on Ubuntu
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: do you have aptitude installed?
<edward> rm -rf $HOME
<ADD> I'm a newbie
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: if not, install it, sudo apt-get install aptitude...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: don't know
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: well, run that command, it won't hurt if it's installed
<cyber_brain_mfkg> yes
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i have it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> oops now i can't press alt+tab it wont work
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i minimize it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :(
<ADD> Where should I go for help on Brothers MFC 3820CN printer
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: what now?
<Gigaamd> add go a google search
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: ok, go to vt1, by typing ctrl-alt-f1 . to get back to X, go ctrl-alt-f7 (or F8, F9, depending on your system). login. run "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<ADD> I did that Gigaamd.  I didn't get much help.  Someone told me to come here
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: ok hold on
<Gigaamd> hang on add
<ADD> Thanks Gigaamd
<Frustian> Hey all, I was wondering how I would watch a .mov file in ubuntu 6.10?
<Jordan_U> ADD what's the question? ( I just joined )
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: i've done it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> but nothing hapends
<drkm> Frustian: install VLC it will probably play it
<ADD> I need help installing a Brothers MFC 3820CN printer
<Gigaamd> add what linux distro are you using????
<ADD> Ubuntu dapper
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: wait... go back to vt1, run "sudo aptitude update", "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop". restart X
<Frustian> drkm: ok, thank you
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: ok
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: hold a sec
<astronouth7303> any suggestions on my sound issue?
<ADD> Ubuntu 6.10
<Gigaamd> add here try this link  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703
<agent> how can i tell awk what escape character to use - by default, awk uses spaces and tabs
<der_steppenwolf> no ideas about the character encoding problem?
<ADD> Ok....thanks, Gigaamd
<cyber_brain_mfkg> crap
<cyber_brain_mfkg> same thing
<rafael> hello
<progek> Hi room, can someone help me with a MySQL question?
<agent> !ask | progek
<ubotu> progek: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: same thing happends
<cyber_brain_mfkg> maybe i should reset system
<progek> I cannot connect to mysql from another computer. I have installed mysql on my server which works fine. However, if i try to connect to mysql from another machine it states that it cannot connect. For example-> mysql -h myHost -u user -p does not work when I am on another machine.
<progek> I also notice..
<progek> that nmapping localhost shows the mysql port open but not nmapping my lan ip
<derp> anyone know how to get the 6.10 livecd working with an nvidia geforce card that isn't supported by the open source drivers? (geforce 6800gs)
<TheGuru> Question, how do I turn my microphone amplifier off?
<TheGuru> I want to use my mic on skype, but without the amp
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ryanakca: r u there?
<TheGuru> I have all that unwanted feedback
<ryanakca> cyber_brain_mfkg: back, sorry... no clue
<cyber_brain_mfkg> look what happends when i try to change my theme
<cyber_brain_mfkg> The default theme schemas could not be found on your system. This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> metacity is instaled
<agent> progek: by default mysql does not allow external connections for security reasons - check your config file and more info is in the mysql documentation
<progek> agent, thanks
<agent> !mysql > progek
<agent> !mysql | progek
<ubotu> progek: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheGuru> Anyone?
<agent> progek: that has information on how to change the config file to enable connections
<Jordan_U> ADD: What have you tried so far?
<eltech> how can one whos on 6.06 upgrade to 6.10?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<cyber_brain_mfkg>  Wrong password.???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> why is this happening:
<ADD> I'm working on it now Jordan.  I'll let you know in a minute if it works
<MasterLexx> whatimpact has the number of inodes on the speed of a filesystem like ext3fs?
<momal> Anyone have an recommendations for good video editors under linux. Advanced ones with lots of features?
<conic> i reinstalled ubuntu 6.10 now amule, xmule wont connect to any server also frostwire wont connect...all other internet stuff works fine
<bruenig> !info avidemux
<conic> i click on server and it says "connection lost" straight away
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<xabbott> momal: video editing is pretty weak for linux rightnow
<agent> momal: cinderella is more advanced that you can dream of... hollywood uses cinderella - shrek, for example, was created using it!!
<Jordan_U> agent: On par with Final Cut?
<momal> cinderella... that sounds fimilar. I'll go have a look at it thanks :)... avidemux I use for encoding its not much of a video editor :p
<agent> Jordan_U: final cut is not for pro studios but for power users, right? i mean, do the big hollywood studios use final cut? (i have no idea)
<[Ithaycu] > Is it possible to remove updates without using synaptic or from the command-line
<agent> Jordan_U: but i bet its more powerful otherwise the big studios would not use it
<MasterLexx> cinderella is the wrong one
<bruenig> [Ithaycu] , what do you mean remove updates? Remove the update process or remove a particular update that you don't want to enact
<[Ithaycu] > I ran synaptic yesterday and installed the updates
<bruenig> by update process I mean updating in general
<[Ithaycu] > and now I cannot get x to run
<momal> MasterLexx: what do you mean ?
<MasterLexx> cinderella is not for video editing it seems
<Jordan_U> agent: Final Cut Pro was used in LOTR and many other movies, I had actually heard that cinnerela was pretty bad
<bruenig> [Ithaycu] , the new kernel messes with some nvidia stuff
<Pervo_Roffe> let play jeopardy :D    name a program that shows all the wireless networks available?
<MasterLexx> but avidemux looks quite promising
<[Ithaycu] > the xserver dumps with no error code
<Jordan_U> MasterLexx: No "d" cinnerella
<[Ithaycu] > I didn't update the kernel
<MasterLexx> argh, see, in windows all programs have ultra long ames...
<[Ithaycu] > But I did notice an Xorg update
<MasterLexx> *names
<Jordan_U> Pervo_Roffe: Terminal or GUI?
<jrib> Pervo_Roffe: in jeopardy, you give the answer and we ask the question :)
<Pervo_Roffe> GUI :)
<Lam_> when i run $sudo shutdown -P now   on my server, i can hear it shutdown the hard drive and everything, but the computer stays on and the fans are still running. how do i completely shut down and power off the system using the terminal?
<agent> momal: what MasterLexx is probably trying to say is that cinderella is probably way overkill for normal video editing... i suggested it because you wanted something "powerful"
<Pervo_Roffe> reversed jeopardy, sorry :P
<Toma-> Lam_: 'poweroff' works nice
<lordbelial> hi.... anybody can help me?
<momal> well... I want something that I can put clips together put sound over text/special effects etc
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i think i found problem just don't know how to solve it! something is wrong with my window menager!!!
<Jordan_U> Pervo_Roffe: Network-manager-gnome is good, so is wifi-radar
<Pervo_Roffe> Jordan_U: GUI pls
<cyber_brain_mfkg> workspaces problem! someone to help?
<Pervo_Roffe> Jordan_U: Thanks a bunch
<Lam_> Toma-: if i don't use --force for poweroff, it works the same as if i did $ shutdown
<agent> momal: then cinderella is way overkill for you :) thats not motion picture editing that you need there ;)
<MasterLexx> cinderella is something different
<Jordan_U> !anybody | lordbelial
<ubotu> lordbelial: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MasterLexx> is there any website with screenshots of cinnerella?
<lordbelial> Ok sorry
<momal> Then any idea what i need ?
<Toma-> MasterLexx: the cinelerra website maybe?
<nofeardjb> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[Ithaycu] > I've tried the following drivers 'nv' 'nvidia' 'fbdev' and all three dump the X server
<MasterLexx> can't find it
<Toma-> MasterLexx: http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<lordbelial> I want to know: how can I configure a draw tablet?
<[Ithaycu] > I also updated the nvidia driver to the latest release version
<Defend> whats it say in the log?
<agent> momal: try kino if you are editing dv files or try lives for other files
<drkm> since i've installed ubuntu my eyes have felt like they are under a lot of strain and I've been getting headaches.. I've installed the correct driver, using the same resolution and refresh rate I had on windows... is there anything I've missed?
<ADD> Hey, thank you very much Gigaamd.  That worked.
<agent> MasterLexx: its a video editor, screenshots wont show you anything except the "eye candy" of the program that no one cares about (except maybe mac users)
<lambo4jos> hey everybody
<xabbott> refresh rate is the only thing I know that affects that
<MasterLexx> not really
<lordbelial> Jordan?
<drkm> xabbott: that to me?
<MasterLexx> you can see the tools and the workspace
<MasterLexx> command line video editing won't do it for me
<xabbott> drkm: yes, sorry
<drkm> xabbott: ah ok thanks
<xabbott> drkm: maybe it is the ui change?
<drkm> xabbott: nah, it's definately a configuration change I need to make somewhere
<agent> MasterLexx: but 1) screenshots may not be complete and 2) that every "tool" is in a toolbox or workspace somewhere
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi, i'm having problems trying to install edgy, X fails to start, i've already tried safe video mode just like i did with dapper, that time it did the trick, i have a radeon x800 gto, any suggestions?, how can i make a text-mode install?
<agent> MasterLexx: but yea, im sure it gives you some clues as to its capabilities ;)
<lambo4jos> has anyone had problems with the binary installation package of the mysql-query-browser on ubuntu dapper.  It installs fine, but I think the binary is broken cause it shuts down when I try to edit tables.  anyone know how to fix this?
<[Ithaycu] > Defend: the last thing in the Xorg log is FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/" refcounf is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<xabbott> ShakaGoldSaint: you need the alternate cd
<Defend> hmm
<Defend> try reinstalling x maybe
<[Ithaycu] > Defend: my problem with Xorg is related to perms
<Defend> maybe some libs got moved/updates
<[Ithaycu] > Defend: I just started X successfully as root
<Defend> oh
<Defend> hmm
<ShakaGoldSaint> xabbott: what is that? :S
<agent> lambo4jos: you may also try phpmyadmin -- mysql-query-broweser only lets you look at the query you create - phpmyadmin also has a query page that actually does something ;)
<Defend> chown -R user /home/user ;p
<drkm> does anyone know how I can check which version of nvidia driver I have installed?
<xabbott> ShakaGoldSaint: you have the live cd
<lordbelial> anybody can tellme how I do to configure my draw tablet??  I have not idea.  I want to draw with the gimp, but I cannot configure it.
<xabbott> ShakaGoldSaint: on the download page you should see a link to an alternate cd
<lambo4jos> agent: can one edit tables and table data with phpmyadmin?
<agent> lambo4jos: yes
<xabbott> ShakaGoldSaint: it has a text installer, it is like Debian's etch install....pretty easy.
<agent> lambo4jos: except blobs :)
<lambo4jos> agent: is it 'sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin' ?
<ShakaGoldSaint> xabbott: i see
<agent> lambo4jos: probably
<agent> !phpmyadmin | lambo4jos
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<xabbott> ShakaGoldSaint: why they don't let you use the normal live cd for text installs...i dont know. :(
<krut> Anyone know how I can make it so snes9x will use the dpad on my controller rather than the joystick?
<ADD> has anyone ever installed a Logitech Quickcam Orbit on Ubuntu Dapper.......help, please.
<lambo4jos> agent: what kind of configuring do i need to do to get this up and running?
<lambo4jos> or does it run after install
<agent> lambo4jos: none... just make sure mysql and apache are running then localhost/phpmyadmin in your browser
<jevangelo> how would i delete directories with a TON of subdirectories without having to spend 3 hours letting it recursevly remove the subdirectories and files
<lordbelial> I'm looking for help with a draw tablet to use it with gimp... Anybody have idea.
<agent> lambo4jos: it may complain about blowfish but i noticed that doing a refresh takes care of that
<ADD> help, please.  i'm a newbie
<Moosejaw> can someone help me with an error i am getting running an applet in gdesklets?
<jevangelo> everything i try says "blah is a directory"
<agent> jevangelo: just remove the top direcotry
<bruenig> !webcam | ADD
<ubotu> ADD: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ADD> yes....thanks.  i'll try that
<jevangelo> iv tried to just rm /directory
<agent> !ask | Moosejaw
<ubotu> Moosejaw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jevangelo> but it wont do it
<bruenig> !thanks | ADD
<Moosejaw> heeh
<ubotu> ADD: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Moosejaw> but of course...
<lordbelial> Ubotu: Can you help me with my ask?
<lambo4jos> agent: i haven't installed apache cause I havent' needed it yet, but does this require configuring to work with mysql?
<Moosejaw> here is the error I am getting:
<Moosejaw> name 'ico3' is not defined
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Can you help me with my ask? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moosejaw> /home/graeme/.gdesklets/Displays/OSXCornerXMMS/osxcornerxmms-bottomright.display
<Moosejaw> >   1 ico3.setscale = (float(isc/100+1), 0.1)
<ADD> lol....i'll keep that in mind
<Moosejaw> but its calling it a runtime error
<agent> lambo4jos: what are you trying to use mysql for?
<Jordan_U> jevangelo: You need to run: rm -R for directories
<lordbelial> Ubotu: Can u help me wiht my ask?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Can u help me wiht my ask? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lordbelial about bot | lordbelial, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> lordbelial, you aren't a bot yourself, are you?
<lordbelial> OK I'm trying
<ShakaGoldSaint> xabbott, thanks, i'll give it a try
<agent> jevangelo: so what is the problem with doing rm?
<xabbott> ShakaGoldSaint: ok, good luck
<lordbelial> OK sorry
<lordbelial> :S
<lambo4jos> ruby on rails on an ubuntu desktop at home and running webrick is all i need.  then i deploy into production
* vanberge just has to say this once...  beryl is the coolest thing he's ever seen.
<n0deal> is anyone else here running a dual monitor setup on their ubuntu box?
<jevangelo> agent, there are too many directories to to -r, it takes about 5 hours to clear out these directories
<jevangelo> i was wondering if there was something faster
<bruenig> jevangelo, strong magnets will do it
<kameron> paste
<kameron> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jevangelo> haha
<agent> jevangelo: format! ;)
<jevangelo> not gonna work.....
<jevangelo> its a production squid box
<jevangelo> and /var is mounted on it
<lambo4jos> agent: >	ruby on rails on an ubuntu desktop at home and running webrick is all i need.
<agent> jevangelo: rm is as fast as you will get because rm does not even remove any files just "unlinks" them - if its taking a long time you picked the wrong filesystem :)
<jevangelo> ah
<agent> lambo4jos: so you want ruby + mysql, right?
<lambo4jos> agent: yes and i already have that working, but would like a gui tool to administer mysql
<shadwan> Hey there. Anyone know how to use DOSBox?
<agent> jevangelo: there is no such thing as a real remove :) there is a wipe program that wipes your files/directories but that would take you days if you say rm takes hours
<jevangelo> yea
<jevangelo> i need to rethink my strategie
<agent> lambo4jos: never used a gui for mysql... have you looked at www.mysql.com? there is a community section with program names... mysql-query is not what you want
<lambo4jos> agent: i have also tried to install mysql-query-browser from source and couldn't get it working
<jevangelo> i run sarg for squid, and all this creating and removing these huge directory structures for the sarg reports has made my /var reiser filesystem unhealthy
<agent> lambo4jos: mysql-query-browser is not what you want... it just shows you queries from what i remember - and it works because i tried it a few days ago
<agent> lambo4jos: i tried it from the official ubuntu repositories (no sources)
<agent> jevangelo: it not a big deal, just start the rm when you go to sleep and have it shutdown after rm is finished
<agent> jevangelo: sudo -i to become 'root' and then run: rm mydirectory/ -rf && shutdown -h now
<jevangelo> haha
<lambo4jos> agent: mine works fine too from 'sudo apt-get install mysql-query-browser'.  i can create a table but when I try to edit a table it shuts down.  no idea why.  any ideas?
<jevangelo> on a production squid box for a company?
<ZoFreX> is there a DVD version of 6.10? I only have dvd recordables so I don't want to waste one with a 600mb image :P
<agent> jevangelo: did not see the "production" or the "company" part :D
<jevangelo> ah
<agent> jevangelo: then delete them little by little over a few days... and next time don't have it make so many logs or whatever :)
<[Ithaycu] > Defend: Finally got X working again. beryl was/is causing problems for me. I had to delete the xsession file
<agent> lambo4jos: no ideas, sorry... run it from the terminal and see the output it gives when crashing
<jevangelo> yea, sarg can really screw things up if you let it pile data over a few months
<shadwan> Anyone know how to use DOSBox? I've installed it and I have Theme Park (downloaded via Bittorrent). I have no idea how to run/install Theme Park. The DOSBox irc channel is silent. Any help?
<rc-1> hi, i had a crash and cntrl alt backspace and alt f1 did nothing, so i hard rebooted.  now it says home/drmc is being ignored when i log in, and it didnt mount my external HD automatically, how do i fix?
<agent> jevangelo: you should have added a cron job to clean it up
<jevangelo> im going to make a rotate script, and do some reiserfs tools on the volume
<agent> jevangelo: so your going to mess with the filesystem? and your telling me that rm'ing the whole dir is bad?
<jevangelo> well, maybee i wont do the reiserfs tools
<jevangelo> bad idea
<agent> lol
<rc-1> also how do i mount the external hd?
<agent> rc-1: if you want to do it the hard way, find out the /dev entry and do: sudo mount /dev/hdX /your/mount/folder
<rc-1> agent thanks
<agent> rc-1: you are welcome... but you should know that it usually just takes connecting the external usb drive and after a few seconds its mounted automatically
<krut> what's the name of the program that generates deb packages
<agent> krut: there are a few of them
<agent> krut: i use debuild
<eltech> how can one whos on 6.06 upgrade to 6.10?
<LjL> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<LjL> i suspect he was thinking
<itsmabus> How do I add rules in a situation like say, I don't trust this host? I don't want it to be able to initiate connections with any ip on the network except for the gateway
<itsmabus> I have other potentially untrusted users who will be using this machine, I don't want to let traffic come out of there really.
<missingxtension> does anyone know how to remove kernels from the updates? i have two pcs and i dont need upgraded generic kernels
<shadwan> Repeat (last try): Anyone know how to use DOSBox? I've installed it and I have Theme Park (downloaded via Bittorrent). I have no idea how to run/install Theme Park. The DOSBox irc channel is silent. Any help? Apologies; I'm shit at this.
<agent> LjL: i somehow missed your answer and just read: "<LjL> i suspect he was thinking" and thought to my self, "i sure hope he was thinking!" ;)
<delaney> anyone aware of a way to fix mplayer in edgy so that when u open a video it doesnt give you the "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation" error.. when i didnt compile it to begine with.  I installed it from the repos...??
<itsmabus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> agent: well, that wasn't what i meant, but you shouldn't take that sort of thing for granted anyway ;P
<itsmabus> delaney: ^
<lovloss> Ubuntu really needs to offer a decent C/C++ IDE in the packages :/
<agent> shadwan: have you tried their webpage? i have no idea what dosbox is
<itsmabus> You have to do quite a bit of stuff to get ubuntu working like most people want it to. That's because they can't include things like java and mp3 support on the cd for licensing reasons.
<delaney> itsmabus, if thats for me.. all my mp3s work in every other application and audio works fine in the movies i just dont want to get the window error.  First i get an error about -vo  then when i switch it to xv/x11 i get the mp3 error
<agent> lovloss: its called vim ;)
<lovloss> agent: vim?
<delaney> itsmabus, ive always had mp3 working.  and ive always had mplayer working perfectly its only since the edgy upgrade that ive had this issue
<agent> lovloss: it was a joke (sort of) -- its a VERY instane and powerful editor
<shadwan> agent: cheers, i have. it looks pretty clear but i can't understand it. it seems windows orientated. but it is (apparently) linux too.
<itsmabus> delaney: Maybe you're missing edgy plugins. I guess I jumped in on that question late.
<missingxtension> delaney: you need automatix its ascripts that install most basic functions that are missing
<lovloss> agent: Well i need something. Anjunta keeps asking me to go get 'glib', and eclipse crashes every time i boot up
<vanberge> lambo4jos, i can help you there... it is web based, would that help?
<lovloss> i dunno how complicated it can be to make a program that has a 'compile and run' button. :P
<agent> lovloss: you have to realize that a lot hackers dont use ide's tis why they are not really many of them - you would be surprised at how much they keep you from doing your work faster
<agent> lovloss: why when you can just write a one line script to do that for you? :)
<lovloss> agent: except that you have to issue two commands to test a source. first, compile, then run
<rc-1> agent, eerg so confused sorry :( nothings showing up in /media, or the computer folder, how do i know what its called to mount it?
<agent> lovloss: and you have the advantage of using whatever program you want
<lovloss> agent: how can that be done in one line?
<missingxtension> delaney: it install all media codecs necesary for normal enjoyable use
<lovloss> because i knew, i run over and over ...
<lovloss> *im new
<agent> lovloss: depends on what you use... if you use make then: configure && make && make install && binaryfile_that_you_get
<delaney> missingxtension, but all codecs ARE installed.  every video format.. every mp3.. flac.. wahtever
<delaney> anything i throw at it works in EVERY application
<delaney> but mplayer
<lovloss> agent: what about libraries?
<delaney> just seems odd.
<delaney> seeing as how it was always sufficient before (since hoary)
<lovloss> agent: is iostream, strings, and such already built in?
<tuna-fish-> shadwan: search for dosboxgui or dbgui
<missingxtension> did u install the mplayer plug ins?
<shadwan> tuna-fish-: i will. cheers.
<agent> lovloss: if you are including them then they should be compiled with make... if not then your not using make correctly... or if you are compiling libraries that should not be included :P
<nu> Which file do i edit for startup programs? i added gDesklets once but now i don't remember how to take it off
<missingxtension> i dont use mplayer unfortunately, have u tried listen? its comparable to windows media
<lovloss> agent: if i #include <library>, where does it load the library from? is there a namespace std somewhere?
<agent> lovloss: you use make to compile and install a program from source code - if it does not work then you are not using make properly
<delaney> missingxtension, mplayer and firefox mplayer..   im unable to find any other plugisn for mplayer in the repos ive got
<delaney> and im almost positive i never needed anything else before..
<tuna-fish-> shadwan: it's a tcl script I use for playing old games, mainly colonization and master of magic. It's not issue-free, but is easier to get working than a genuine dos install with sound and enough low ram...
<delaney> though i tend to be forgetful so maybe im missing something
<lovloss> agent: Im just curious if I have to go *download* libraries like iostream and stdio
<agent> lovloss: i cant answer that question because i dont hack c++.... but make is used for just about every language... open up almost any source deb file and you will see make scripts :)
<trappist> delaney: check the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<missingxtension> i c well thats the best shot i had, mplayer is good in windows but in linux it just sucks
<trappist> !restricted | delaney
<ubotu> delaney: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rc-1> how do i even know if its recognizing the external hd device?
<shadwan> tuna-fish-: thanks. i'm looking right now.
<lovloss> does anyone else know about that then? gcc / make come with all the basic libraries, or odo i have to download them?
<trappist> missingxtension: I use mplayer for everything except dvds - it really doesn't suck
<agent> rc-1: well, is it usb?
<rc-1> agent, yup
<agent> rc-1: type: lsusb
<missingxtension> well like i said i like it but not in linux for windows i love mplayer and vlc but in linux mplayer doest cut it
<Born_In_Xixax> lovloss: did you get the 'build-essential' package?
<agent> rc-1: that is a lowercase L not an uppercase i just in case your font makes it confusing
<agent> rc-1: lsusb will show all deviced connected
<lovloss> Born_In_Xixax: yes... thats what it is? :D
<Born_In_Xixax> yes, that includes all your basic compilation stuff
<lovloss> :D~
<missingxtension> does anyone know how to remove kernels from the updates? i have two pcs and i dont need upgraded generic kernels
<LjL> !pinning | missingxtension
<ubotu> missingxtension: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rc-1> 046d:c221 Logitech, Inc.,ID 046d:c223 Logitech, Inc.,ID 046d:c223 Logitech, Inc., and also my mouse .... hmmm
<missingxtension> ohh
<missingxtension> danke
<lovloss> ok so say i make a file called hi.cpp on the desktop and i want to compile it. configure && make && make install && hi.cpp   ??
<lovloss> hmm that sounds wrong
<delaney> ive installed every mp3 package from restricted formats for good measure
<agent> rc-1: make sure you plug in that hard drive to a power outlet (if it requires it) - if the hard drive does not use external power, make sure you are connecting it to a usb port that supports powering devices (most usually do not)
<delaney> i guess im just gonna have to deal with it or compile from source
<bruenig> lovloss, assuming hi.cpp has the ability to compile, you would run something like ./hi.cpp && make && make install
<shiv> Is there any program like shutdown timer?
<LjL> lovloss: err... yeah it's quite wrong :-) "configure" and "make" are meaningful only when a build system was used with the program
<tuna-fish-> lovloss: only if you have plenty of scripts ready that tell where to install and how to configure and make.
<tjb891> i have to convert some .avi to mpeg what program should i use
<Flannel> lovloss: if it's just a single file, there's no configuring, or making.  You'll just be invoking gcc manually
<agent> lovloss: it is :) make and configure are for "advanced" usage
<lovloss> wait im confused :( How do you make a file buildable?
<LjL> lovloss: if it's just a test program of yours, type "g++ hi.cpp", and you'll get an executable (called a.out by default) in the same directory
<LjL> lovloss: (if there are no errors, of course)
<lovloss> oh
<agent> :D
<delaney> the odd thing is when i open a video file in firefox it works flawlessly and i dont get the error
<LjL> lovloss, you just call the C/C++ compiler and give it the file as a parameter
* delaney is very confused
<ThePub> When trying to play a DVD in totem movie player I get the error "Totem was not able to play this disk".  The menu option to play the disk is showing the 'right' DVD player name from gnome, which successfully mounts normal CDs, but won't play a DVD when present in the drive.
<agent> ThePub: totem won't play encrypted dvd's by default
<lovloss> LjL: a.out... ok, what do i type to test it
<agent> ThePub: do you have codecs installed?
<LjL> lovloss: ./a.out
<ThePub> agent: right, so I ran through the encrypted section of restricted formats.
<lovloss> It worked ^_^
<ThePub> agent: same issue O.o
<lovloss> *hugs LjL*  this will be fun
<ThePub> agent: man, I look like a fool.. I guess three reboots is a charm, lol.
<shadwan> tuna-fish-: thanks for the help. it's still gibberish to me. i'll try again tomorrow when i'm sober and rested. i just want to see sprites throwing up from too much ice-cream in Theme Park. Cheers.
<Red-Sox> Is it possible to make certain apps start when I log in?
<agent> ThePub: well, it may be that totem won't play them regardless... not sure exactly.... i know vlc works great though
<lovloss> I need to figure out how to do a gnome window so i can see my stuff ina little box :)
<eviltwin> anyone know where I can set the default theme for new users?
<tuna-fish-> shadwan: just install and run it
<Born_In_Xixax> Red-Sox: yes, via the Sessions applet under System|Preferences
<ThePub> agent: it should play them, and apparently it does.  lol.. idk why it wasn't doing it before, I was only getting that error.  I restarted again and now it's working.
<nu-> is there a dreamweaver like program for linux?  (dont need designer mode)
<tuna-fish-> it works best if you throw random values at it until everything works smooth :)
<ThePub> agent: a little "magic" in the pipeline somewhere I guess
<Flannel> nu-: check out nvu
<agent> ThePub: my guess would be that you did not restart totem after you installed dvd support
<nu-> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> nu-: wait, designer mode is the code? or the WYSIWYMG?
<shadwan> tuna-fish-: it's running. i see the screenshot of someone running discworld, but i can't find the appropriate file in my Theme Park folder to get it doing anything...
<ThePub> agent: it was never started when installing anything :)
<agent> ThePub: or.... you thought you restarted it but you did not :)
<ThePub> agent: so you're guess would be wrong :)
<agent> ThePub: then i dont know
<sysdoc> nu-, Quanta is more like DW
<lovloss> NVU annoys me a bit, i wish they'd make a better one. It doesnt even have an "embed video" option. you have to do it manually.
<lovloss> i cant wait to be a dev :P
<nu-> sysdoc: ill look at both. thanks
<tuna-fish-> thepub: so you sure you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<tuna-fish-> shadwan: it's the .bat or .exe
<rc-1> agent, tripple checked all of the connections, nothing :\
<Red-Sox> No one knows how to make a program start at startup??
<lovloss> Quanta is for KDE :(
<lovloss> will it run in gnome tho?
<lambo4jos> vanberge: yes that would help
<agent> rc-1: check using lshw
<Born_In_Xixax> Red-Sox: yes, via the Sessions applet under System|Preferences
<burner> hey, what can someone suggest to capture a screencast that is available via apt?  I tried byzanz via command line to no avail
<sysdoc> Quanta running in Gnome here, lol
<nu-> so quanta will run on gnome?
<Red-Sox> Born_In_Xixax: thanks
<vanberge> lambo4jos, ok... let me see what i use
<szekely> does anyone have any ideas why my audio cds show up as "CD-Rom Disc"?
<lovloss> hmm... i couldnt get kdevelope to work on gnome
<JB2_> Does the Ubuntu CD boot on intel Macs?
<Born_In_Xixax> you can create different sessions with different sets of startup apps, if you like
<tuna-fish-> thePub: note that libdvdcss2 is illegal in some countries. Can be found from Penguin Liberation Army repos
<ThePub> I've started using scribes more as an editing environment.
<lovloss> Oh, does anyone know where i can go to find source to create my programs in a little gnome window? :)
<vanberge> lambo4jos,  phpMyAdmin is what i use....
<Red-Sox> Born_In_Xixax: How do I tell it which workspace I want it to start in?
<lovloss> that is, to execute them in one
<vanberge> its a web app... www.yoursite.com/phpmyadmin
<ThePub> tuna-fish-: it's all working now, just took a couple of restarts.  Agent was probably right to a degree that I hadn't found all the zombie processes from earlier attempts.
<Born_In_Xixax> at the login screen, click on Options
<agent> lovloss: you can use just about any kde program in gnome and vice-versa... the problem being is that 1) you have to download kde libs and 2) you have to load them when running the program - they will be loaded themselves of course, but the problem is resource hogging :)
<Born_In_Xixax> you can choose a session from there
<lovloss> agent: ahhh i see.... good to know
<lovloss> i suppose ill need the kde libraries then. might as well have them
<ski-worklap> http://bandcamp.tv/linux-demotivators/
<ThePub> nu-: if there's a gtksource highlighter for your language, you might want to check out scribes if you can work with just a solid editor :)
<agent> ThePub: easy way to fix that is: 1) ps -ef | grep <your program binary name> and 2) pkill <your program binary name>
<nu-> ThePub: i can. but i want the convenience of my files listed on the right side(like in dreameaver).
<agent> ThePub: #1 searches for <your program binary name> and #2 kills it :)
<nu-> so thats pretty much all im looking for
<lexi__> hi @all. just installed latest kernel security updates for edgy. at the end apt installl called update-initramfs what caused these error-messages http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5945/ . the resulting initrd.img is not bootable.  help is very much appreciated :)
<shadwan> tuna-fish-: i've tried all the .exe's. i have TP.EXE, SETUP.EXE, and DOS4GW.EXE, and all come up with errors when i click on Run DosBox.
<ThePub> nu-: so open a list-mode nautilus window next to it :D
<lambo4jos> vanberge: i am running ruby on rails mysql and webrick
<rc-1> agent, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37107/
<h0ndaracer3> hey everyone am i welcome here
<lambo4jos> vanberge: how can i get phpmyadmin to work with this setup
<ThePub> h0ndaracer3: go away?  ^_^
<nu-> ThePub: haha but i like do double-click the file and have it open in a new tab in the program, etc
<h0ndaracer3> why
<tuna-fish-> shadwan: TP.EXE, most likely, but what errors?
<rc-1> agent, theres also a light on even when its off, not sure what that means
<factboy818181> hi
<factboy818181> is there a file comparer for ubuntu?
<factboy818181> like WinMerge for windows?
<nothlit> diff
<nothlit> !diff
<trurl> Hi
<ubotu> diff: File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.8.1-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 748 kB
<lambo4jos> vanberge: oh my bad.  yoursite.com/phpmyadmin is a phpmyadmin host
<nothlit> !patch
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<tjb891> does anyone here know a good GUI for ffmpeg?
<factboy818181> ok
<factboy818181> thanks
<vanberge> lambo4jos, i'm not familiar with those... i use apache.  :-(    did you try #mysql?
<shadwan> tuna-fish-: sound devices - ALSA, MIDI, ALSA no device type things, and not able to load config files. it runs dosbox, but all i have is a command line with z:.
<tuna-fish-> weird
<agent> rc-1: i don't know what to tell you.... that is very strange... make sure your hard drive is powered on is the only thing i can suggest... you should hear the hard drive spin up once you plug in the power even if its disconnected from the usb port
<shadwan> tuna-fish-: the errors come up when i close dosbox
<h0ndaracer3> heyim bak
<rc-1> agent, ah thanks for help! im sure its powered though cuase when i turn it on i hear the HD in it starting up
<lovloss> no one knows where i can get code to make a gnome app? :D
<rc-1> agent, if the file system was corrupt would it do this?
<agent> lovloss: tons of places... for c++ i don't know but you can probably look at www.gnome.org in their developers section
<ThePub> on the location bar in nautilus, is it possible to remove the "view as ..." drop down and zoom settings?
<CowEdgy> how do i install icons theme?
<CowEdgy> it's in a tarball format
<CowEdgy> :(
<agent> rc-1: probably not - it may not mount it, yes, but it should still be listed in lsusb
<ThePub> if nautilus was just a little more like how konq looks the gnome desktop would be a really good setup
<agent> ThePub: i dont think that is a normal option, you can try looking in gconf-editor
<agent> ThePub: if it is not in gconf-editor then the option does not exist.. you would have to edit the source code and compile it (way too much work of course)
<ThePub> agent: yeah, been all through those settings.  of course, holding this back too, is the fact that you cannot configure the toolbars in nautilus.. they are what they are.
<vanberge> does anybody know of any software that can take a screen 'video' instead of a screen 'shot' ?  :-)
<agent> ThePub: welcome to gnome :)
<nu-> i guess nvu doesn't support php highliting?
<agent> vanberge: xvidcap
<ThePub> agent: hehe, nautilus always was the stickler for me with gnome.  ever since forever :)
<capi_> Azureus doesn't gets a NAT error for regular users. How can I allow normal users to bind to a port( I'm not understanding why I can't normally )
<nothlit> pcmanfm is nice
<agent> CowEdgy: not sure... check out gnome-look.org they give instructions... it may be just a drag-drop procedure or you may have to extract the tarball
<burner> I think it'd be neat if nautilus had "Finder's" new browsing ability in OS X
<CowEdgy> thanks agent
<burner> nu-, nvu won't even open .php here
<nothlit> !bluefish | burner
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<capi_> agent, for themes it's drag and drop.
<nu-> =( any other suggestions then?
<ThePub> burner: what's that do?  it'd be nice if you could drill down with it too.
<nu-> burner: do you have any other suggestions?
* viny1 is playing:[[Eric Clapton - Walkin' Blues] ]  Quality:[[160/44] ]  Length:[[3:37] ]  Size:[[4.89 MB] ]  Track:[[9 of 14] ]  Volume:[[96%] ] 
<burner> nu-, i use gedit
<ThePub> nu-: bluefish supports php highlighting
<burner> gedit or scite here
<nu-> ThePub: thanks
<capi_> nu-, emacs or vim or course ;)
<nu-> burner: gedit doesn't have auto completion does it?
* burner shrugs
<agent> capi_: try scribes
<burner> nu-, check out "screem" too
<ThePub> nu-: download and install eclipse and get the php ide? :)
<nu-> guys lol hold on-- my goal is not to use a simple editor because lack of autocompletion and file tree listing consumes time
<nu-> im going to try bluefish
<agent> capi_: check the flash video showing features here: http://scribes.sourceforge.net/media_videos.html
<ThePub> agent: scribes rocks :)
<nu-> bluefish supports python too? this is gold
<agent> nu-: actually, that depends on your skill level... i could never ever use an ide now - i would go crazy
<capi_> agent, *shrugs* I like emacs. :\ PHPeclipse, and JEdit as well if you don't mind java
<nothlit> Wow installing eclipse takes 372 mb and skipping 2 packages?
<nu-> agent: having to type full paths ot my pictures and files, drives me crazy
<agent> ThePub: yes it does rock... more than vim even
<ThePub> nothlit: eclipse is an application framework with an IDE built on top of it.  There's more there than you consider at first blush.  :)
<agent> nu-: you should not have to retype paths anyway... you use variables :)
<nu-> in CSS, no such things
<CowEdgy> how do i install themes? Install Theme in Theme Preferences says it's an invalid format.... what's the right format?
<nu-> unless my css is a php but that is not always the case
<nu-> but, if i use many images, thats a lot of paths ill have to type
<capi_> agent, I'm pretty sure emacs kicks scribes ass on features and ease. Specially nice if you take the effort to get anti-aliasing for the GUI.
<nothlit> ../images/image.png?
<nu-> plus, the tiny colorcode table it opens up whenever i type *color:' is gold also
<agent> nu-: there is a css editor just os you know with completion... i tried using it but i cant stand normal editors even if they have those fancy stuff (which is useless if you know how to code well in the first place)... the program is called cssed
<nu-> agent: i'll pass. im trying screem now.
<nu-> im just lazy and i like to type as little as possible
<agent> capi_: i would disagree - i thought that too but being an "ex" vim user (developer of scribes is also long time ex-vim user)
<ThePub> capi_: emacs is a feature, not filled with features :)  scribes doesn't worry about adding the kitchen sink, it's just a really fast, feature-useful text edtior.
<rc-1> My external hard drive isn't showing up in lsusb, it worked just yesterday any ideas why? sounds like it's starting when i turn it on
<agent> nu-: okay... use what works for you :)
<nu-> ;] 
<agent> ok ok
<agent> no emacs vs vim vs scribes flame war :)
<ThePub> emacs is more like eclipse if you want to compare
<capi_> lol, vim is great for CLI, though. emacs is more GUI, personally, but yeah, whatever works best for ya.
<ThePub> it's an "environment"
<capi_> or IDE.
<nu-> god that is annoying
<agent> or operating system
* agent runs
<ThePub> well.. emacs really isn't an ide unless you're writing lisp
<eltech> does the default networking tools to configure wireless and such support WEP 64/128 bit?
<capi_> :P
<ThePub> emacs + slime really can't be beat for lisp programming :)
<capi_> Oh, yeah baby.
<aL\away> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<aL\away> i get this msg when i try to compile eggdrop
<aL\away> how do i solve this
<bimberi> aL\away: install build-essential
<agent> is it possible to choose a column from the end of line in awk? as in awk '{print $2}' but have 2 be from the end of line not beginning?
<bimberi> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<eltech> whats a better application to manage wireless devices?
<tirus> Upon attempting to install Ubuntu 6.10 the graphics scramble. This happens as soon as the live cd tries to load the GUI for the installer. I've got a geforce 7800 card, is this a known prob?
<bimberi> aL\away: eggdrop is in ubuntu btw (^^^^)
<aL\away> yea
<aL\away> ubuntu
<bimberi> !networkmanager | eltech
<ubotu> eltech: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<nu-> Once i found my way to edit the startup programs and added gDesklets. Now i don't know how to take it off. any tips?
<aL\away> do i have to install it with synaptic
<capi_> tirus, 7950 does have the problem, but you might want to search the forums. I  remember seeing some problems when edgy first came out.
<capi_> tirus, doesn't.
<malt> whats a good simple smtp server?
<aL\away> i m abit lost
<malt> to work with phpbb forums to send out emails
<aL\away> very new to linux
<aL\away> sp ubuntu
<bimberi> aL\away: yes, once you enable the universe repository ...
<bimberi> !universe | aL\away
<ubotu> aL\away: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shadwan> tuna-fish-: cheers anyway. i'll try again tomorrow.
<ThePub> tirus: idk specifically about any issues with that card, but for my particular setup I have to edit the xorg.conf of the installer after the startup, before X loads or it'll do something similar
<bimberi> malt: postfix
<tirus> Thx, is there a way to force a strictly text-based install...or a guide on how to edit the xorg.conf as ThePub just mentioned?
<HLM> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<bimberi> tirus: text-based install means getting the alternate CD
<ThePub> tirus: or starting in single-user mode first on the cd.
<tirus> I c
<GigaClon> I wanna install FireFox 1.5
<malt> bimberi postfix i just install and thats it?
<malt> and it should work with phpbb and php nuke to send emails?
<agent> nu-: in gnome just preferences -> sessions -> startup
<nu-> agent: thanks
<bimberi> malt: basically.  iirc it will allow local users/processes to send ootb
<agent> omg... awk has NF variable...
* agent hugs awk
<malt> ootb?
<bimberi> malt: out of the box  (sorry, i'm lazy :) )
<aL\away> i didnt find it
<aL\away> please advice me again
<sn0wm4n> hi, I've just ran an update and all non-admin users stopped hearing sound
<sn0wm4n> where can I add this privilege to them?
<bimberi> aL\away: did you enable the universe repository - instructions via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<bimberi> ?
<aL\away> no
<aL\away> i didnt
<bimberi> sn0wm4n: are they members of the audio group?  - 'groups username' will tell you
<capiCrimm> ThePub, have you ever used OpenGL in lisp?
<sn0wm4n> bimberi: thats the thing -- yes
<ThePub> capiCrimm: beyong some basic lisp hacking I've barely did text UIs in lisp :)
<eltech> would vsftpd be included on the dektop/laptop cd?
<sn0wm4n> bimberi: thats the first thing I've checked
<bimberi> sn0wm4n: hm, then i'm not sure sorry :| perhaps someone else?
<ThePub> capiCrimm: I have friends who like lisp, me.. I'm a java, groovy, c guy :)
<sn0wm4n> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> eltech: no, i'm fairly sure not - it would probably be on the DVD image
<malt> bimberi: what is some ways i can access postfix?
<eontasticness> so i want to remove evolution, but if i do sudo apt-get remove evolution it says its gonna remove ubuntu-desktop too --- will that screw up everything
<eontasticness> ?
<GigaClon> no
<bimberi> malt: if you install "mailx" you get the classic text based mail interface.  You can use that to test.
<nu-> i removed it
<malt> is there a link to it liek phpmyadmin or is it all in background bimberi?
<capiCrimm> ThePub, eh, I can't stand Java, nasty, nasty language, but C is okay.
<GigaClon> its just meta package
<GigaClon> I love Java
<nu-> python ftw
<capiCrimm> GigaClon, that's because your not used to other language idioms.
<bimberi> malt: all in background.  it listens on port 25 and processes that need it will connect to that
<mrcucumber> Does on get access to Oreilly rough cuts if you sign up for Safari?
<ThePub> capiCrimm: I suppose.  It's pretty much ubiquitous in corporate services segments.  Groovy though sits on the JVM and can use the java library, but has a much more sane syntax imo.
<dibblego> is there ever going to be a 6.06.2?
<charlie> i have not been able to run java ,on firefox with mepis yet ,i have downloaded it to my desktop.How to run java script?
<agent> !offtopic > ThePub
<ThePub> agent: oh, shh, I'm just responding and not making :)
<Tonren> Hay guyz, what's a good Linux music p2p fileshare thingummy?  Are there any?
<agent> !p2p | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<eltech> bimberi dvd?
<bimberi> !dvdiso | eltech
<ubotu> eltech: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<eltech> only on the dvd release? wouldnt be possible to aptget it?
<eltech> ah
<capiCrimm> didn't install any firewall, yet torrent ports are blocked for all but root. help?
<bimberi> eltech: well yes, but i was making wild assumptions given your initial question :)
<eltech> :)
<eltech> thanks
<bimberi> np :)
<Red-Sox> Hrm
<Red-Sox> Can someone highlight me?
<ThePub> capiCrimm: just a stock install of what?
<malt> bimberi: after i install mailx or something, is there a way i need to access it to like secure it?
<malt> or password it?
<Red-Sox> ...or not...
<capiCrimm> ThePub, edgy, it's not a virgin install, though.
<ThePub> capiCrimm: are you sure you're not being blocked at your cable, dsl, etc, router?
<capiCrimm> ThePub, yep. Like I said root works.
<helloyo> can i install edgy on the command line, or must i go through gnome?
<juancarlos> ThePub: if root isn't blocked.
<bimberi> malt: no, it should run from the command line.  Or do you mean to stop other users on the system from using it?
<ThePub> capiCrimm: are you using ports above.. what is it, 1000?
<ThePub> or is it 5000?
<ThePub> I forget where "user" ports begin :D
<capiCrimm> I forget as well, but I'm well above it.
<bimberi> helloyo: alternate cd has a text-based installer
<ThePub> hmm
<capiCrimm> 36417, 6881-6890 are the ones I've tried.
<capiCrimm> all of them come back with unable to bind
<agent> helloyo: there are also version of ubuntu that use something other than gnome (kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses xfce, etc.)
<DARKGuy> Hey, I have a question about the Server Install CD (is it the alternate one too?)... does it has a way to install itself into the drive, or do I have to do it manually like some other Linux CLI distros? also, it's a full-featured CLI-like install for servers or it's just a lightweight barebones CLI install with nothing else, just the basic stuff?
<helloyo> bimberi: so i have to download another cd...
<ThePub> capiCrimm: tyring to run more than one torrent?  first one works, second doesn't?
<Megaqwerty> what is the best text to speech program for ubuntu?
<juancarlos> capiCrimm, try installing firestarter (a simple firewall) and use the gui to set it up
<helloyo> agent: yeah, i'm trying to not have to download another cd, so just install the base ubuntu system, then install ontop of it
<Megaqwerty> (by best I mean most humanlike)
<agent> !server | DARKGuy
<ubotu> DARKGuy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Red-Sox> !test | Red-Sox
<ubotu> Red-Sox: Failed.
<Red-Sox> Hrm
<DARKGuy> agent, okay, but that isn't the alternate CD that you all talk about, right?
<ThePub> capiCrimm: probably a dumb question, but I got that same issue with the gnome torrent client when downloading multiple torrents (seperate processes trying to bind to the same port)
<bimberi> DARKGuy: alternate and server are separate images.  Each with a different package set.  Alternate is desktop focused (eg. X, Gnome/KDE). Server is server focussed (eg. LAMP)
<Krinkle> I just set up ubuntu today for the first time. I didn't use the live cd I used the text one. While installing it said it couldn't find a network card, but after installed it sees them in the networking panel and I activated them but I cannot get to any websites. Am I missing something stupidly obvious? It's not wireless so my router doesn't have an excuse to bounce me. I am confused.
<DARKGuy> bimberi, Ah I see, great thanks :)
<bimberi> helloyo: is the Desktop CD not working for you?  (if so, then yes)
<bimberi> DARKGuy: np :)
<helloyo> bimberi: technically yes, but its excruciatingly slow, i'd love to just drop it to a shell, and install there
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: and yet you are talking to us?
<juancarlos> ThePub, can't it be that the iptables has normal users under restrictive mode?
<agent> helloyo: yes, you can just install a bare system and then install a desktop that you want (or not)... for example, ubuntu-desktop gives you ubuntu which is gnome, kubuntu-desktop kde, etc.
<aL\away> /etc/apt/sources.list
<rc-1> usb hd isnt showing up in lsusb; getting this error: Dec 14 22:15:30 Andrew kernel: [17182357.556000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4
<rc-1> Dec 14 22:21:20 Andrew kernel: [17182707.776000]  usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<aL\away> i tried to edit
<helloyo> agent: can i do this with the desktop cd, without going through gnome?
<Krinkle> I set up a dual boot so I just logged back into windows
<aL\away> but it says i neeed root
<Megaqwerty> ah
<aL\away> it did nt ask for pass
<aL\away> how do i do it
<agent> helloyo: you should note that the alternate only has ubuntu i think, you will have to have internet working to install kubuntu and others from the alternate cd
<bimberi> helloyo: ah. sorry, Ubiquity (the GUI installer) is the only way with the Desktop CD.
<Megaqwerty> krinkle: let me read over your question again
<capiCrimm> hehe, got it. I was binding to my old static IP. Love moving computers around.
<agent> helloyo: no, not through desktop cd as far as i know
<capiCrimm> root wasn't configured so there was no binding.
<bimberi> aL\away: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<juancarlos> capiCrimm, lol
<helloyo> bimberi: agent: ah ok, thanks, i'll see if i can get the installer to come up in the next 10 minutes, or i'll try something else, thanks
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: I suggest getting the network-manager-gnome...hold on, I'll get you a download site
<Megaqwerty> it makes things so much easier
<VerdRousseau> Anyone got a dell wireless card working?
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, me
<VerdRousseau> what kind
<Krinkle> I hope so there weren't many options besides DHCP or manual.
<eontasticness> like a dell Truemobile?
<VerdRousseau> yeh
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, 1400
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/network-manager-gnome
<eontasticness> i think those use the ralink driver
<eontasticness> on some of them
<Krinkle> Megaqwerty: okay. After I get this file how do I get it to this partition that I can't see from windows? Flash drive?
<VerdRousseau> juancarlos whatd you use to get that working
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: yeah that works
<juancarlos> ndiswrapper
<VerdRousseau> did you use the driver on the disc
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: I personally just made an extra FAT partition
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, support.dell.com...
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: but that is for later
<VerdRousseau> and what files did you use in it
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, the one's ndiswrapper told me to use.
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: before you go....
<aL\away> ok
<VerdRousseau> I mean was it in the win98 file or the winxp
<aL\away> ok its done
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: you should know that it may say something like "the following dependencies are missing" or something of the like, in which case, here is what you do...
<aL\away> what do i do now
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, XP.
<aL\away> to install egdrop
<Krinkle> Megaqwerty: Still here. Also does it matter what file format the flash drive is in?
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, it works out of the box on my new laptop though.
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: what do you mean?
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: did you change it from factory settings?
<VerdRousseau> juancarlos- for Ubuntu you didnt even have to do anything?
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, can't seem to get it into promiscous mode though.
<juancarlos> nope...
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: if you didn't reformat it as something else, it should be fine, but it should be fine regardless
<Krinkle> megaqwerty: no it just seemed like the kind of thing I would forget about and would turn out to make a huge difference... it's fat I just checked but I was just being careful
<Megaqwerty> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu can read anything
<VerdRousseau> before when you did install it manually did you have to copy any files manually
<VerdRousseau> cant read my truemobile 1180
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, of course.
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: I understand, now I'll finish writing what I was saying before
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: \you go back to the site I gave you, and click on the package that it told you you didn't have, and download it. It's pretty simple actually. Oh, and all you have to do is double click on the file and click  "open" and that will ask you for your admin password, give it to the program, and then after clicking install, it will do so.
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<aL\away> i have enabled universe
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: that should be all you need to know.
<VerdRousseau> yes
<aL\away> eggdrop is still showin
<aL\away> that msg
<VerdRousseau> all the drivers are installed
<shadowhywind> hay all, is it safe to remove the linux-restricted-modules?
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: if not, I should still be here for a while
<VerdRousseau> but nothin is being picked up
<aL\away> checking for gcc... gcc
<aL\away> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<juancarlos> hmmm
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, can you ifup/ifdown?
<jumper> I installed ububtu (with a bit of difficulty)... switched to KDE (I really dislike Gnome) and edited xorg.conf with nano as screen resolution does not seem to be on the properties editor
<VerdRousseau> ifup down the wlan0
<arrenlex> shadowhywind: Yes, if you don't need any of them -- no closed-source graphics drivers on your system, are there?
<Krinkle> Megaqwerty: Thanks. Also these are a lot of different files is  NetworkManager-0.6.4.tar.gz the right one?
<VerdRousseau> ill try
<jumper> I started xchat, (I did all the updates)
<jrib> aL\away: eggdrop is in universe, you don't need to compile it
<arrenlex> aL\away: You need to install build-essential
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: oh no, you need the one that ends in .deb
<jumper> it is a much older version than I am used to (or am using now)
<shadowhywind> arrenlex not that i am aware of
<rc-1> external hd not showing up in lsusb, but the kernel says this when i plug it in: Dec 14 22:15:30 Andrew kernel: [17182357.556000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4Dec 14 22:21:20 Andrew kernel: [17182707.776000]  usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fnetwork-manager%2Fnetwork-manager-gnome_0.6.3-2ubuntu6_i386.deb&md5sum=1f857fb5abaa57675e4695baf66289b5&arch=i386&type=main
<jumper> is there a seperate way to update old programs,  update all in sympatic didn't touch it
<arrenlex> shadowhywind: If you remove it and devices suddenly stop working, put it back. Otherwise knock yourself out.
<aL\away> ow ok
<VerdRousseau> with ifdown wlan0 I get Network is down
<VerdRousseau> SI0csidfflags: No such device
<shadowhywind> when i try to uninstall it it also wants to uninstall linux-386, this would be a BAD thing right
<VerdRousseau> keeps trying to send packet but says Network is Down
<Krinkle> one last thing, is there a huge difference between the i386 and the amd64 downloads of ubuntu? I wasn't sure if my C2D processor was 64bit but now I am and I already installed the other
<aL\away> i did
<Lanky> heyhey
<h0ndaracer3> how do i delete a file that it wont let me delete
<aL\away> do i have to configure config file
<arrenlex> shadowhywind: linux-386 is a metapackage IIRC.
<aL\away> and run for termenal
<ThePub> juancarlos: Oh, I'm sure.. was just asking the easy question :)
<shadowhywind> arrenlex which means?
<arrenlex> !metapackage | shadowhywind
<ubotu> shadowhywind: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: Just what architecture that it is made for
<VerdRousseau> juancralos: after ifup final thing is No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<shadowhywind> so if i remove linux-i386 its not going to breal the system
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: if you have an intel processor it is the i386 architecture
<aL\away> arrenlex
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, hmmm ho to System-networking
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, hmmm go to System-networking*
<jb0nd38372> Evening everyone
<aL\away> do i now edit bot config and run eggdrop from terminal
<VerdRousseau> yeh in networking I only have
<VerdRousseau> 2 wired connections wlan0 and etho0
<Krinkle> alright thanks. Going to try it now.
<VerdRousseau> eth0
<arrenlex> shadowhywind: No. If you're removing packages that have lots of numbers at the end, like linux-image-2.6.18-3-686, then you have a problem.
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: good luck
<shadowhywind> hehe thanks
<rafael_> Hi all
<rc-1> erg please someone help me :( my final project is on my external hd and  i cant get it to be recognized in lsusb
<_Astra_> Hi all... anyone here has ever used frame buffer over Ubuntu?
<alexander_> hey all!
<alexander_> can some1 help me out?
<arrenlex> !anyone | alexander_
<ubotu> alexander_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jumper> I installed ubuntu to try it, I looked it over a year or so ago, did not like it (I have used Xandros about 3 years)
<arrenlex> jumper: You can use the liveCD to try it :)
<alexander_> I'm kinda new to ubuntu, and Linux for that matter... im trying to add a language
<jumper> ubuntu seems to be the 'in'thing, I installed it again to use a few days to see what everyone else sees that I did not
<aL\away> arrenlex
<ubuntu> hey u use ubuntu
<aL\away> i have installed eggdrop
<ubuntu> but i don't how to use it.
<aL\away> now do i have to edit config file
<ubuntu> someone help
<jumper> in 3 years I never had to use command line with XN, so far to make the distro 'useable' I have had to manually edit xorg.conf
<aL\away> i have never done it this way
<ubuntu> eggdrop is shit
<alexander_> how do you right a message adressed to some1 in this chat?
<arrenlex> aL\away: yes?
<appye> I removed a couple of the items in the list under the "networking" item under "administration" and now the program crashes every time I open it...
<jumper> remaining problem, I set root password, and my password
<ubuntu> i try to install it on fedora and it give me error
<aL\away> i enabled universe and now installed eggdrop
<alexander_> guys?
<alexander_> anyone?
<aL\away> whats my next step
<arrenlex> alexander_: A private message?
<ubuntu> from where are you
<jumper> I am unable to log on as root, BUT when I foto term, synaptic etc, the root password works fine ?
<appye> how would I go about fixing this?
<alexander_> well not a private, but adressed to someone... like in red color
<aL\away> do i edit the config file and from terminal type ./eggdrop -m bot.conf
<arrenlex> !sudo | jumper
<ubotu> jumper: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<appye> I do not have a problem resetting all networking settings to default and reconfiguring networking from scratch.
<jumper> saw and used that...
<alexander_> arrenlex ?
<arrenlex> alexander_: Yes?
<jumper> but should  I not be able to log on as root ?
<alexander_> how do i adress a message to you?
<ubuntu> hmmm
<arrenlex> jumper: Ubuntu has no root account. Use sudo -i for a root prompt.
<arrenlex> alexander_: You just did.
<arrenlex> alexander_: By using my name.
<ubuntu> i try yo send arrenlex and you dont reply me
<jumper> ok, that explains it
<arrenlex> ubuntu: What are you trying to send me? xD
<juancarlos> VerdRousseau, http://ubuntu-inspiron.blogspot.com/2005_02_01_ubuntu-inspiron_archive.html
<alexander_> arrenlex, can you help me out?
<jumper> have tried dozens of live cd's and distro's
<arrenlex> alexander_: With adding languages? No; I don't use gnome.
<jumper> each & all have root and guest
<appye> anyone want to tell me how I can reset all networking settings back to factory defaults?  I borked my "networking" control panel dealybob
<ubuntu> i want to remove languages
<jumper> expected similar re root :)
<alexander_> arrenlex, :(
<ubuntu> and use only US
<appye> from changing settings around.
<arrenlex> jumper: Ubuntu is designed for newbies. Sudo helps them avoid shooting themselves in the foot.
<ubuntu> Hey
<ubuntu> Here
<ubuntu> why i'm not admin in ubuntu
<eontasticness> OMG UBUNTU IS HERE
<jumper> somehow doubt a newbie would have manage to get it installed
<arrenlex> eontasticness: Someone decides to be original every once in a while. :)
<ubuntu> Ja UBUNTU is here
<jumper> had awful fight with installer
<jumper> havent even won yet
<arrenlex> jumper: That's surprising. Usually the installer is very easy to use.
<arrenlex> jumper: What problems are you having?
<jumper> wanted to install on my second drive hdb
<ubuntu> Hey why i'm not admin in UBUNTU
<DARKGuy> oO I can't believe that, the installer is way easier than the one in... oO other distros I've ever tried
<ubuntu> i ask me for password for every thing i do
<arrenlex> ubuntu: There is no root account in ubuntu.
<obe1> how do i tell what runlevel I am in?
<ubuntu> yes there is
<ubuntu> i ask me for admin pass
<arrenlex> ubuntu: No, there isn't. o_O Not unless you made one.
<arrenlex> ubuntu: No, it's asking you for your user password.
<jumper> ubuntu was determined to use hda swap even tho I created and formatted a swap for it on hdb
<obe1> arrenlex, there is certainly a root account
<arrenlex> obe1: Not unless you made one yourself, no. Not in ubuntu.
<arrenlex> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<obe1> arrenlex, yes
<ubuntu> ok how to make admin account in UBunut
<appye> man .. there are too many people in this room.  I need to know where the file is that contains the list of ip addresess and whatnot in the "networking" control panel
<ubuntu> Ubuntu
<arrenlex> obe1: ...no? xD
<ubuntu> perdon for the error
<jumper> and on hdb it wanted touse, would not let me change to hdb7  a 10 meg part versus hdb3 a 3 meg partition
<obe1> arrenlex, you just do everything in terms of sudo
<jumper> buth formatted ext3
<obe1> but you  can sudo su -
<jumper> both
<arrenlex> obe1: Sudo exists so there isn't a root account.
<obe1> arrenlex, haha
<arrenlex> obe1: You can but it's not recommended. And all sudo su does is grant you root privileges to run with root priveleges.
<jumper> finally deleted all partitions but w98 on second drive, pulled drive 1, made drv2 a master and managed install
<ubuntu> And now lets see,how to make admin or root account
<ubuntu> someone help
<arrenlex> obe1: Same as running sudo -i or sudo bash. It just grants you the rights, there is no ACCOUNT.
<arrenlex> ubuntu: Why do you need to?
<lumaQQ> GAIM question ~ how do i unblock someone who is blocked?    (my computer is in chinese   dont reallt know how to find what im looking for.
<obe1> arrenlex, i.e. root privileges mean root account
<ubuntu> from the programers of the UBuntu hey tik tak come here.
<obe1> root in in /etc/passwd
<jumper> now will have to reinstall my master, and edit lilo.conf to hdb 1,0
<arrenlex> obe1: Uh... no. o_O
<DARKGuy> appye, I don't really know what do you need exactly nor I have much experience in networking under Ubuntu/Linux, but have you tried checking the /etc/networking/interfaces file?
<arrenlex> lumaQQ: Not easily. Tools - privacy. Remove the buddy you've pardoned.
<ubuntu> Obel man and what i need to search in this directory
<obe1> arrenlex, root is the first line in /etc/passwd, and why am i arguing with you
<ubuntu> man
<ubuntu> OBel
<jamesstansell> !java6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<appye> DARKGuy: thanks.  I will check that one.
<ubuntu> when i try to enter with root and password
<DARKGuy> appye, good luck :)
<ubuntu> it told me that the account can enter in this desktop
<jamesstansell> can anyone say when sun-java6 will be packaged for Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> perdon can't
<obe1> ubuntu, how are you searching?
<ubuntu> what obel
<appye> DARKGuy: nope.  that is not the one.
<ubuntu> i'm not searching
<danielmarsom> i am needing help with beryl.
<DARKGuy> appye, ah, then I can't suggest anything more rather than looking in the files in the /etc/networking/ folder :/
<DARKGuy> Brb
<ubuntu> switch user then root and password
<ubuntu> and told me that the root can't use the desktop.
<jamesstansell> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tonyyarusso> danielmarsom: Try in #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<obe1> ubuntu, you are trying to start X with the root user?
<jb0nd38372> Is there a graphical ide for the ruby programming language?  I  installed ruby via Synaptic, but cant figure out where or how to start the ide if there is one
<ubuntu> obel man i try to log with root account
<obe1> ubuntu, you cannot do that
<ubuntu> and why root user man
<danielmarsom> tonyyarusso, ive tried beryl, goin to xgl now
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: did it work?
<ubuntu> and why in REd hat it work man.
<tonyyarusso> jamesstansell: I doubt it would be backported anyway...could be wrong.
<eontasticness> XGL for me wouldnt work in 1400x1050 resolution
<appye> DARKGuy: you know how when you go into the "networking" control panel under "administration" ?  On the second tab over, there is a list of ip addresses such as 127.0.0.1, and a bunch of others.  I deleted 127.0.0.1 and when I reopened the applet, I get a bug buddy thing constantly
<jamesstansell> I believe there is a ruby project for Eclipse
<obe1> on ubuntu, the root password is null, in /etc/shadow, root password is `!' which means one cannot login as root
<obe1> directly
<DARKGuy> Back
<[Ithaycu] > You can set a root password using sudo
<Krinkle> ubuntu doesn't boot, all I get is [17179572.880000]  PCI: JMB36x Enabling dual function on 0000:06:00.0   all I changed was I changed the flags on the windows partition to not be hidden. Ideas?
<[Ithaycu] > I think?
<ubuntu> obel man and what this mean that i can't be root admin in Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jumper> what 3d desktop is on synpatic that can be used in ubuntu
<jamesstansell> tonyyarusso: sun has done the packaging that it will, but I'd prefer to use a deb
<appye> DARKGuy: weird.  now it is working miraculously.
<DARKGuy> appye, Hm, I'm on Windows right now downloading an alternate install cd, but I can try... some stuff I guess? what is the description of those IP addresses or what's the window/tab you're in about?
<DARKGuy> appye, oO weird
<appye> i did nothing at all
<[Ithaycu] > yes 'sudo passwd' is the command
<ubuntu> ubotu thanks man i'm going to the site
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks man i'm going to the site - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: hold on
<jamesstansell> Ruby Development Tools project is at http://rubyeclipse.sourceforge.net/
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: I'm reading the bug report to see if there is a fix
<obe1> ubuntu, if you are looking to use the root account directly, Ubuntu is not the distribution of linux you should be running
<neosa-chris> neone need some assistance?
<neosa-chris> quicky assistance
<[Ithaycu] > just confirmed that command 'sudo passwd' works
<ubuntu> no don't work
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: Do you have a Dual Core Proccessor?
<[Ithaycu] > The username you create during install is added into the sudo users file
<neosa-chris> sudo passwd [user] 
<neosa-chris> try that
<ubuntu> where to put sudo
<neosa-chris> by [user]  i mean put your user account into it
<obe1> ubuntu, when you use 'sudo', you enter your user's password, not a 'root' password...
<tonyyarusso> [Ithaycu] : We don't really recommend telling people how to set a root password though, since if they don't know how already, they probably don't know what they're doing well enough to understand why it shouldn't be set.
<tonyyarusso> Also @ neosa-chris
<ubuntu> obel man welcome back
<neosa-chris> whats up tony?
<jumper> the first item asked in installer is root password :)  then username and his password
<[Ithaycu] > tonyyarusso: well I didn't mean to release the genie from the bottle
<arrenlex> jumper: Not in ubuntu.
<[Ithaycu] > :0
<tonyyarusso> [Ithaycu] : Yeah, it happens :P
<ubuntu> obel now i need to write sudo in gnome terminal or not
<pkh> can anyone help me to find out shy some services aren't starting at boot (apache2 and mysql)?
<neosa-chris> correct. I jumped into the conversation. I was under the impression he was trying ot hcange his own password
<pkh> shy->why...
<jumper> yup, just installed it a few hours ago
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: if you want help you need to answer questions.
<tonyyarusso> pkh: Are the scripts to start them in the runlevel's directory?  (ie /etc/rc2.d/)
<pkh> the rc?.d Sxxapache2 and Sxxmysql links are present
<alexander> guys
<pkh> tonyyarusso, yep, they're there
<Krinkle> megaqwerty: sorry. Yes I have a C2D processor.
<jumper> arrenlex:  what 3d desktop is avaible via synaptic ?
<tonyyarusso> pkh: Is there anything in an error log that might be useful?
<Megaqwerty> okay...hold on
<arrenlex> jumper: What do you mean by 3d desktop?
<Mehdi> Hi, i'm going asking this rather Off-Topic question here, mainly because I know this channel has a lot of professionals. I'm a computer science major with one semester left. I want to have a really good "Objective Statement" which I want to place at the top of my resume. I was wondering what you thought about this: "To further my learning and experience of the Computer Science field"
<jumper> cube, rotatable desktops etc
<alexander> guys how do you start a name in this chat, and then you press something and it like "autofills" itself?
<pkh> tonyyarusso, not sure which errorlog to look in...  both start correclty when run from the commandline bia /etc/init.d/xxx start
<Krinkle> megaqwerty: I was typing directly to you wasn't I? I didn't just message a lot to someone with a similar name?
<Mehdi> If anyone would be so kind as to help me out with it, I would appreciate it a lot
<mister_roboto> alexander: use tab to auto-complete
<obe1> ubuntu, i am sorry i have no clue what you are trying to do. if you want to run a command as root, in a terminal, type: sudo <command> <arguments>
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: oh I'm not logged in for pms, hold on
<alexander> mister_roboto, yay!!!! TY ALOT
<obe1> ubuntu, then you enter your password
<alexander> mister_roboto, im kinda new to all of this :P
<mister_roboto> alexander: glad to help :)
<alexander> mister_roboto, :)
<Megaqwerty> now I am
<tonyyarusso> pkh: It may be that a dependency isn't being started far enough ahead of them.  I'd pop into /var/log and just grep for apache and msql
<tonyyarusso> mysql
<dabaR_> Mehdi: wher do you live?
<neosa-chris> welt i hope ya all have good luck..
<tonyyarusso> Mehdi: We have a whole channel for that stuff - #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<neosa-chris> anyone need any long term help lilchris173@yahoo.com is me... peace out ya'll
<jumper> http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/
<Mehdi> tony, thank you
<pkh> tonyyarusso, nothing obvious -- just the expected stuff -- and all looks like it's normal
<Mehdi> dabar: MA, USA
<tonyyarusso> pkh: Try renaming the init script to start later and see what happens?
<pkh> k, will do
<jumper> looking for this, to install via synaptic ?
<alexander> hey all.... i got a problem. My internet in firefox is slow. Its not a traffic problem because i checked that already, any specific off hand thoughts?
<alexander> anyone?
<alexander> ./crickets
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: Dude, you need to install Ubuntu Edgy. (6.10)
<Krinkle> megaqwerty: I am sorry. I didn't know you had to be logged in to message. I got booted for flooding when I copied and pasted
<Megaqwerty> oh
<Megaqwerty> that's alright
<Megaqwerty> your bug is listed as fixed in Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10
<Megaqwerty> you may have accidentally installed the 6.06 verison
<pkh> tonyyarusso, no good -- still they both don't start --everythign else starts fine!
<Megaqwerty> *version
<tonyyarusso> pkh: And no logging at all?
<tonyyarusso> hmmm
<pkh> nothing
<Krinkle> okay. that's good. What is edgy? just a different build?
<pkh> very frustrating -- like I said they both start perfectly everytime from the commandline post-boot -- and run faultlessly, but on reboot they don't appear -- it;s as if they aren't being started by the boot process.
<dee> hallo....
<dee> yes......
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: It's like what Vista is to XP
<Megaqwerty> Krinkle: for Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> pkh: Try poking around with a tool like sysv-rc-conf, disabling and reenabling them
<Krinkle> alright. I gotta get to bed. I'll find it tomorrow after work. Thanks for all the help.
<Megaqwerty> okay, you're welcome
<DARKGuy> Megaqwerty, actually, Feisty Fawn is as Vista is to XP :P
<Megaqwerty> DARKGuy: Fine, but it was an example
<dee> can I join
<dabaR_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jumper> I opened 'file browser'  all that is listed is my home, desktop filesystem, floppys and cd/dvd roms
<sysdoc> lol, vista is more like a rebaked ME though...
<jumper> plugged in usb drive, nothing happened
<DARKGuy> Megaqwerty, s'okay xD
<jumper> same goes when I plugged in bluetooth
<Megaqwerty> ;)
<jumper> how do I access all the other partitions on my drives ?
<dee> where u come 4
<jumper> and usb devices when plugged in ?
<jumper> do they not autodetect like other distro's ?
<dee> yuu huu...
<tonyyarusso> !fstab | jumper
<ubotu> jumper: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jumper> should these not all be detected and mounted during install ?
<jumper> and when I plug in a usb drive, nothing happens
<jumper> same for plug in bluetooth adapter
<tonyyarusso> jumper: Generally, yes, they should
<billytwowilly> if I'm in synaptic, how do I see which repository a package comes from?
<jumper> install should have doen that ?  my bad I guess, expected to "install and use"
<jumper> I used pclinuxos last week a few days... in it, when I plugged in a usb device, up came filemanager and I was ready to go ?
<jumper> and it is based on ubuntu ?
<bimberi> billytwowilly: right-click on a package, Properties, Versions tab
<jumper> same for supergamer that I have in another partition, plug in a device and use it
<burner> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jumper> same for puppy linux that I have in yet another aprtition as well as the Xandros that I have used the past 3 years
<pkh> tonyyarusso, (or anyone else)  any other ideas where to look for this starting problem -- I've removed all the links, replaced them by hand and through sysv.-rc-conf.  This is unbelievable, it's as if they don't exist!
<tonyyarusso> jumper: That's how things work for me - perhaps it's a bug.
<billytwowilly> bimberi: so the thing in brackets is the repsoitory it's coming from?
<jumper> for me too on the distro's I have installed, and all the live cd's I have tried
<tonyyarusso> pkh: Are they missing some config files anywhere, or are any of those misconfigured?  (Prolly not since they start manually, but hey)
<tonyyarusso> pkh: Do you have an odd disk setup so maybe something isn't mounted in time?
<Mokshu> hi
<tonyyarusso> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mokshu> is there any ubuntu package available for vlc 0.8.6 ?
<pkh> tonyyarusso, that's possible (it's actually a vpslink server) but I've placed them after _everything else_
<digi|tize> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10.1 but the partition editor doesn't recognize the partition on the desired hd, which is an ntfs partition.  the hd info (drive maker and model) loads up, but not the actual partition, as a result i'm unable to resize the partition and setup more partitions for linux.  any ideas?
<jrib> Mokshu: that's what is in edgy
<tonyyarusso> !info vlc | Mokshu
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<bimberi> billytwowilly: yes, well actually that and the "Section" on the Common tab.  It will have, for example, "universe" in brackets if applicable.
<pkh> tonyyarusso, is there perhaps somewhere I can put '/etc/init.d/apache2 start' so it gets run on startup -- just to see if that gets things started...
* Myria meows
<Mokshu> jrib: package in edgy is an old svn build nope ?
<bimberi> billytwowilly: where it just has nothing in brackets, it's in "main"
* arrenlex barks at Myria.
<Mokshu> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<GoClick> Why the heck would you meow? What are you seven?
<tonyyarusso> pkh: There's bootmisc.sh - you could put a 'sleep' timer in there to put it off further
<jrib> Mokshu: october 12th it seems
<Mokshu> 12th of october :(
<Myria> at work, we have an "HP proliant" blade with 2 woodcrests in it and no hard drive
<Mokshu> final 0.8.6 is from a couple of days ago
<Myria> we downloaded the server version of ubuntu 6.0.6
<Myria> both x86-32 and x86-64
<GoClick> This is the official support channel... official channels can't have meowing and barking! This isn't a petting zoo or some kind of vet's office it's a serious technical support tool. TTTTOOOOOOOL
<Myria> we followed a series of steps to get it to netboot an image
<tonyyarusso> Mokshu: You can request a backport and see if they accept it.  Generally new versions of software after release date are not included.
<Myria> we follow the exact same steps for the x86-32 disk and the x86-64 disk, and the x86-64 version doesn't work
<cfd90> Help! I can't install squeak :|
<Myria> it gives an RPC error 101 when trying to do nfs
<cfd90> It says that there is not squeak-vm
<cfd90> package
<wastrel> squeak eh
<arrenlex> GoClick: Considering the number of people who come on here and are like 'ur all gay morons now help me with this stupid crap system lol' I think you should be grateful when they only meow. Stop whining.
<cfd90> wastrel, yes, squeak ;0
<cfd90> )
<tonyyarusso> !info sqeak-vm
<ubotu> Package sqeak-vm does not exist in any distro I know
<GoClick> arrenlex I'm just having some fun too ;)
<wastrel> interesting
<tonyyarusso> !info squeak-vm
<cfd90> Thats what it tells me
<ubotu> squeak-vm: squeak smalltalk system (virtual machine). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.7.7-5ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 498 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<pkh> tonyyarusso, thanks, will tyr that
<jrib> Mokshu: the vlc site has packages for ubuntu
<cfd90> Is it for 64 bit?
<wastrel> squeak-vm is in multiverse
<tonyyarusso> cfd90: Do you have multiverse enabled
<tonyyarusso> ?
<Myria> what is RPC error 101 with NFS, and why do x86-32 and x86-64 act differently?
<cfd90> D'oh, if I update to Edgy do I have to enable it there?
<bimberi> as is "squeak" (in multiverse)
<wastrel> probably cfd90
<cfd90> I can't install squeak
<cfd90> squeak: Depends: squeak-vm but it is not installable
<jrib> Mokshu: hmm maybe not, their link tricked me
<wastrel> cfd90:  enable multiverse, apt-get update; apt-get install squeak squeak-vm
<Mokshu> yeah, seels obsolete :(
<Mokshu> seems*
<wastrel> cfd90:  edgy or dapper?
<cfd90> Edgy 64 bit
<wastrel> well it's installing on my 32bit edgy
<wastrel> dunno...
<bimberi> ah, perhaps not for 64bit
<klees> can someone help installing proprietary ATI drivers
<tonyyarusso> !ati | klees
<ubotu> klees: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cfd90> Multiverse is enabled.
<klees> i downloaded from the ati site
<lars30> my os won't boot after installing a SATA drive... edgy/eft
<cfd90> Dang it, how do install it then!?! :P
<protocol1> is there a way to delete a directory and its contents via console?
<lars30> anyone have a good link to why?
<arrenlex> klees: Why? It's much easier to grab them from the official repositories.
<tonyyarusso> protocol1: Yes, with the rm command
<lars30> protocol1: rm -r /path/to/directory
<klees> i'm using a 2.6.19.1 kernel
<klees> so i need to build modules for that kernel
<arrenlex> klees: Where did you get this kernel?
<klees> kernel.org
<klees> built it
<arrenlex> ...ah.
<bimberi> cfd90: i386 only :|
<lars30> protocol1 rm -rf /path/to/directory if you don't want to type "yes really" a bunch of times.
<cfd90> Argh, I have squeak-image and squeak-sources :|
* cfd90 stabs it
<cfd90> :P
<bimberi> !chroot | cfd90
<ubotu> cfd90: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<cfd90> Eh... :P
<klees> arrenlex: any way i can use the repo drivers with this kernel?
<Myria> what is RPC error 101?  google has way too many things that could cause it
<lars30> ubuntu won't boot after installing a Sata drive.. any ideas?
<klees> arrenlex: or maybe a repo that can work with custom kernels?
<arrenlex> klees: No.
<cfd90> Oh well, maybe Seaside and Smalltalk isn't that great...
<cfd90> Maybe RoR is better
<arrenlex> klees: As to the second, no idea.
<protocol1> lars30, with a sudo in front that is  :)
<klees> arrenlex: so can u help me troubleshoot the error im getting?
<klees> it's failing when building the kernel module
<lars30> protocol1: yes.. with a sudo if you dont' have perms on that dir
<Scarlet> hi yall
<arrenlex> klees: What's the message?
<cfd90> 'Lo Scarlet
<ThePub> klees: assuming you've built the kernel correctly and left the headers in place, there should be no reason why a build against it should fail.
<ThePub> klees: assuming of course, whatever you're trying to build supports the version of kernel you have installed.
<Scarlet> I have a toshiba satellite laptop, and ive attempted an install of dapper a couple of times .... it gets to "tell me what size resolution screen you want" then flips out and errors, hense, no installed ubuntu ... what can i do??
<klees> ThePub: well i got the latest drivers from the ati site
<Scarlet> gday cfd90
<jumper> thanks for the help... I'll check out the distro in a few months, perhaps then it will be "install and use"
<klees> im trying to paste the log file
<protocol1> is it better to extract a .tgz file visually or via console?
<arrenlex> klees: Google turned up this pretty thorough walkthrough: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665 ...would it help you?
<jrib> protocol1: whatever you like
<arrenlex> jumper: For everyone other than you, it is. I dunno what happened to you.
<floating> Hi. If I type rm * or rm -rf * will it delete everything in ecisting dir and subdirs, or is it going to parent directory and thus be really dangerous ?
<protocol1> would the permissions be different?
<arrenlex> floating: if you run rm -rf * in the folder /tmp/something, you will end up with a completely empty /tmp/something.
<jrib> protocol1: no
<protocol1> hmm
<bimberi> floating: current dir (and below). not the parent
<klees> arrenlex: ThePub:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37113/
<floating> ok thanks
<meherenOS-X> i have a problem with aim...
<arrenlex> klees: I believe you are missing the kernel headers.
<La_PaRCa> Question: Did the CC approve the Leadership CoC?
<ubox> hey all
<itsmabus> Is there a way to make all members of one group a member of another? Like in Windows?
<klees> arrenlex: i have them installed
<jrib> La_PaRCa: yes, I believe so
<arrenlex> klees: The file usr/include/linux/config.h exists?
<klees> arrenlex: i created these two files:  linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb  linux-image-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb
<arrenlex> klees: Because that's what it can't find.
<klees> arrenlex: =( that file does not exist
<bimberi> itsmabus: groups can't be members of other groups, no
<arrenlex> klees: packages.ubuntu.com says that file exists in the linux-kernel-headers package. Dunno if that tells you anything.
<klees> arrenlex: i thought i installed linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb
<ubox> i have the following evolution error-> Host lookup failed: smtp.gmail.com : Name or service not known
<ubox> should i be running an smtp on MY machine?
<arrenlex> ..hmm.
<arrenlex> Wait, I lie. Hold up.
<ubox> pop works fine..i can recieve mail
<proqesi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ski-worklap> i want to add control-forward and control-backward to my .inputrc on a remote machine
<proqesi> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ski-worklap> how can i tell what raw keycods gnome-terminal is sending?
<bimberi> ubox: no, you don't need a local smtp server.  Check your config against this: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<ubox> oh ok
<arrenlex> klees: My apologies. I was looking at my debian system. Ubuntu puts them in /usr/src/linux-headers-<whatever>/include/linux/config.h	
<arrenlex> klees: Do you have THAT?
<ski-worklap> don't write ntfs unless you like pain
<ubox> bimberi, done that..
<ski-worklap> (and have backups too)
<arrenlex> klees: Do you absolutely need to have the newest kernel? As you can see it's a pain.
<klees> arrenlex: i dont have config.h but i do have a /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.19.1
<ski-worklap> apt-cache search headers | grep -e linux -e kernel
<ThePub> klees: how'd you install your new kernel?  just download the .tar.gz and build from source?
<klees> arrenlex: the latest kernel gives me better performance and gives me Abit uGuru support for hardware monitoring
<klees> ThePub: yes
<ski-worklap> what on earth is abit uguru?
<klees> it's the chip my Abit AN7 motherboard swears by
<meherenOS-X> could anyone help me with resetting my aim pass?
<meherenOS-X> i don't have access to my alternate email... and ive forgotten my pass
<meherenOS-X> how can i reset it?
<ubox> bimberi-> anything more i should do?
<noiesmo> does anyone know why http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy-plf is unavailable
<ski-worklap> meherenOS-X, wow everything about that is offtopic
<ski-worklap> ask in #macosx, that will at least be closer
<ThePub> klees: did you follow this method?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<meherenOS-X> ski-worklap... yep :p but i have no where else to ask (that i know of)
<bimberi> ubox: sorry, that setup is working for me so I'm not sure.  Can you actually ping smtp.gmail.com currently?
<meherenOS-X> uum why would #macosx be closer just outa curiosity?
<klees> ThePub: no
<ThePub> klees: the end result would be proper debs for kernel installation, including headers, etc.. then you could pretty easily build any repo source package :)
<klees> ThePub: i did create two deb packages  linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb  linux-image-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb
<klees> and installed them
<meherenOS-X> ski-worklap... besides people here are smart.... heh they might (if im lucky) know the answer
<ubox> bimberi-> yep
<klees> im under the custom kernel now
<bimberi> ubox: hmm, i'm struggling now :|
<ubun> what gnome tool should i use as an ftp client?
<arrenlex> klees: You should definitely have usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.19-1-k7/include/linux/config.h. Do you?
<ubun> filezilla?
<klees> arrenlex: i don't
<cybermad> do you know what is the best computer inventory for office? web based is ok.. there are OCS NG, phpinventory, phpinv, ZCI, etc  but i don't know which one recommended?
<bimberi> ubun: nautilus, the file manager, via Places -> Connect to Server
<ubun> oh yeah thanks
<arrenlex> klees: Go through that headers package you installed and see if it had a config.h anywhere, I guess.
<klees> arrenlex: not in that folder
<arrenlex> klees: But anywhere?
<klees> arrenlex: can i list what the deb package has?
<arrenlex> klees: dpkg -L package
<bimberi> ubox: Here ( http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287 ) it says to use port 465 or 587 so try that (eg. smtp.gmail.com:465)
<arrenlex> | grep  config.h, klees, for simplicity
<ubox> oh ok thnks
<klees> $ dpkg -L linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb
<klees> Package `linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb' is not installed.
<klees> hmmm
<arrenlex> ...hmm indeed.
<arrenlex> Oh. No.
<arrenlex> That's a package name.
<klees> arrenlex: honestly i did install it
<klees> doing it right now
<klees> again
<arrenlex> klees: It's not a .deb, it's a package name. So dpkg -L linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7
<arrenlex> Or whatever its name was.
<klees> $ dpkg -L linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386
<klees> Package `linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386' is not installed.
<arrenlex> try without the i386
<klees> $ sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb
<klees> Password:
<klees> (Reading database ... 120124 files and directories currently installed.)
<klees> Preparing to replace linux-headers-2.6.19.1 k7 (using linux-headers-2.6.19.1_k7_i386.deb) ...
<klees> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.19.1 ...
<klees> Setting up linux-headers-2.6.19.1 (k7) ...
<klees> arrenlex: did that install it?
<arrenlex> klees: Yes... but I've never seen a name like that before.
<arrenlex> Oh. Nevermind.
<arrenlex> klees: dpkg -L linux-headers-2.6.19.1
<Buzzygirl> Hello!
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_goofy_> i have a sata disk that i cant read.....it should be a ntfs partition and im running a live cd
<klees> arrenlex: i get too many hits with that command
<arrenlex> klees: | grep config.h
<klees> i did
<arrenlex> klees: And there are many matches? o_O
<klees> i need it to be just config.h
<klees> is returning config.hp etc
<feryana> why If I try to zip a file, it skips files? I have a folder with 2484 archive it does only 1200 (tar.gz) or 2100 on zip?
<ubun> how can i make so when i press 'alt' in nautilus it will activate a menu without me having to hold down the alt key?
<_goofy_> i have a sata disk that i cant read but when i right click it says i have premission to read.....it should be a ntfs partition and im running a live cd
<protocol1> is there a reason why I cant apt-get x-window-system-dev? or is it called something else in edgy?
<crimsun_> !x-dev
<ubotu> x-dev: dummy package for transition purposes. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<protocol1> its called x-dev
<imoeth_lutcu> haiiiiiiiii
<arrenlex> klees: Oh. | grep /config.h$
<arrenlex> protocol1: xlibs-dev
<SogniX> hi, there's something wrong with my server's DNS (reverse returns a SERVFAIL error), but I think that it's not logging any errors - all I see in /var/logs/messages is a "--MARK--" but nothing else. Any idea how to turn logging on or what my problem is?
<klees> arrenlex: nothing returned
<_goofy_> is there a disk ghosting software that will run inside of ubuntu
<ubun> wine norton ghost?
<arrenlex> klees: I got some hits. Your package does not contain a config.h
<imoeth_lutcu> # semarang
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me with some audio popping problems?
<klees> arrenlex: how can i get that file?
<arrenlex> klees: No idea; I've never compiled a custom kernel. = /
<lars30> ubuntu no longer boots even from live cd...
<protocol1> arrenlex, what is that for?
<lars30> windows partition boots fine
<lars30> ?
<lars30> it just stops right after the bootstrap
<arrenlex> protocol1: xlibs-dev? You asked "is there a reason why I cant apt-get x-window-system-dev? or is it called something else in edgy?"
<lars30> last message is "boot kernel"
<protocol1> oh ok
<protocol1> thx
<protocol1> I got it
<lars30> I can't imagine why LiveCD doesn't run
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, good evening
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Hiya.
<bart_> somone has ubunt u64 bit ? and wine self compiled ?
<arrenlex> bart_: I think you're going to find it very difficult to run wine on a 64-bit system, as it is in itself an emulator for 32-bit applications.
<bart_> yeah it works without chroot
<arrenlex> bart_: You can do it through 32-bit emulation...
<bart_> but the language is wrong
<arrenlex> Oh. *shrug* no idea.
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, came home and had to reboot, but at least I got to try the synch, unmount, boot sequence.......
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Ah? xD
<bart_> and theres no way to run it in my langauge ... i am trying 1 hour with winhq channel users
<gary_> has anyone set up aiglx and beryl on dapper? I have it (finally!!!) and whenever i go to shut down or logout the scren freezes. any help?
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, it appears I get no visual confirmation that the first two commands in the sequence were actually accomplished?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Not in X. If you go to a console (ctrl+alt+f1) and do them you'll see the kernel prints messages. (press ctrl+alt+f7 to return to X)
<Geoffrey2> ah, ok....that's the type of stuff I obviously still need to learn about.....
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Try it :) press ctrl+alt+f1 and then press alt+sysrq+s. It'll tell you it synced the systems.
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, interestingly, I'd deliberately left absolutely nothing running on my desktop, and still came back to find the computer essentially locked up...it was running, but I couldn't get anything to start up
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Is this machine on a network? I'm curious as to whether it's possible to SSH into it in that state.
<ibb> how do i find out what version os software i have, in the terminal, lets say what version of nfs i have
<bimberi> arrenlex: cool tip! (alt+sysrq+s)
<arrenlex> bimberi: It's not very useful by itself. alt+sysrq+k is useful (kills all processes running under you, often allows you to get your computer back if it froze) or alt+sysrq+s,u,b to sync, unmount and reboot in that order... the Linux three finger salute :)
<bimberi> ibb: dpkg -l | grep nfs
<tx22> I'm using chatzilla, but I don't know how to connect to another server?.. I want to just connect to one particular one but I don't know how, Thanks.
<bimberi> arrenlex: nice, thanks
<ibb> bimberi, i am using a redhat system
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, lesse, I went to tty1, and the screen says 'jeffrey-laptop login: '
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Yes. Go there and press alt+sysrq+s and it'll print a message.
<bimberi> ibb: my apologies, I stupidly assumed you were using Ubuntu
<ibb> bimberi, that is ok, but i just cant find it anywhere
<Gandalf> well hello all
* arrenlex is quite taken aback by bimberi's unwarranted, baseless and grotesque assumptions.
<arrenlex> Hi Gandalf! :) Show us a magic trick!
<bimberi> arrenlex: ;)
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, when I did the alt-sysrq-s, it displayed a message with the date stamp, followed by 'SysReq: Emergency Sync'
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Yep. :) Your kernel just said it's first words to you! Awww.
<arrenlex> Coochie coochie coo.
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<arrenlex> its *
<kyawzin> Hi anybody knows how to point a subdomain using A record to point to the server with static IP address?
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, as long as it doesn't say something like "Good Morning Dave, I'm ready for my first lesson."
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: I hope not, since your name appears to be Geoffrey.
<nod3> can someone tell what's the error: http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/2498/dsc00406ln1.jpg
<nod3> thanks
<arrenlex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: ?
<arrenlex> nod3's image.
<nod3> screenshot
<elkbuntu> arrenlex, we cant read 20 mins of backlog in seconds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-160-114-214.hr.hr.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Seveas> arrenlex, merci
<Gandalf> guess im probably the only person in here who doesnt know how to use linux
* tonyyarusso shudders
<SilentDis> and so ends this episode of "pictures of naughty bits by nod3" :D
<preaction> has anyone installed Edgy on their MacBook Pro? it's taken 10 minutes to get "12%" of the kernel loaded from the Live CD. Is this normal?
<SilentDis> Gandalf:  and that's why we're all here, to help :)
<Geoffrey2> Gandalf, well, I'm using Ubuntu....I'm not sure if I really know HOW to use it, I just manage to get the darn thing to work....partially....sometimes.... :)
<SilentDis> precation:  how much memory in the machine?
<preaction> SilenceGold, 2 gig i believe
<preaction> SilenceGold, the boss just kinda maxed the thing out
<arrenlex> Gandalf: I'm not using ubuntu, but I hang out here to give people conflicting instructions and crack annoying jokes! :)
<tx22> Guys, if I wanted to download a simple file off of the internet with wget and save it to a specific place, what is the actual command?.. Thanks in advance
<arrenlex> tx22: wget http://whatever.com/file.zip -O/tmp/hello.zip
<Gandalf> my girlfriends uncle built me a computer, and put mepis linux on it and i dont have the heart to tell him i dont know how to use it
<SilentDis> preaction:  wow.  that's the most common cause of lockups.  I don't have much experience with mac hardware though.  sorry :(
<tx22> arrenlex:  thanks a lot.
<Geoffrey2> Gandalf, you see, arrenlex stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night :)
<preaction> SilentDis, because it has too much memory? wtf
<SilentDis> preaction:  no no lol.  I 'wow'ed at the amount.  on a laptop that's awesome lol.  i am not sure what could be causing it otherwise.
<ubuntu> Hi..
<preaction> SilentDis, i guess i just wait it out :p
<ubuntu> i am installing grub..
<tx22> arrenlex:  I'm using windows currently, so for example it would be 'wget http://www.sdf.com/sdf.zip -Oc:/ ?
<ubuntu> root (hd0,6) what does tat 0 and 6 referes to
<SilentDis> preaction:  does the machine appear frozen?
<preaction> SilentDis, no, every few minutes another 4% gets loaded
<arrenlex> tx22: For starters, how'd you manage to get wget on windows? cygwin?
<Geoffrey2> I really, really, wanna go pretty much Windows free...but first I need to get the hiccups out of Ubuntu on my system, and that's taking a while
<preaction> it appeared frozen before, so this time i decided to try waiting
<arrenlex> tx22: And if so, no idea. Doesn't cygwin use its own directory structure?
<tx22> arrenlex:  it is available under windows
<ubuntu> hello some one help me out
<ubuntu> root (hd0,6) what does tat 0 and 6 referes to
<ubuntu> ???
<arrenlex> tx22: Really. Then ... try it I guess? But you need a whole filename on that -O switch.
<preaction> SilentDis, the worst thing is I can't hear the CD drive spinning at all. I think it's going at less than 1x atm... bad CD perhaps?
<SilentDis> ubuntu:  hard disk 0, partition 6 it sounds like.
<arrenlex> tx22: Or else use -P for only a directory.
<tx22> arrenlex:  ok thanks
<arrenlex> ubuntu: (hd0,6) means the 7th partition of the first drive.
<SilentDis> preaction:  that's about the only thing I can think of... as I said, i don't have much knowledge of mac hardware architecture.
<preaction> SilentDis, nor i, i'll just keep going and see what happens
<SilentDis> preaction:  PPC chip or Intel chip?
<ubuntu> arrenlex, i ve lost my grub.. so now how to install..
<SilentDis> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> arrenlex, i have linux on hda8
<preaction> SilentDis, Macbooks are intel
<preaction> ubuntu, then you want (hd0,7)
<SilentDis> preaction:  again, shows how much I know rofl
<arrenlex> ubuntu: in /boot/grub/menu.lst make sure groot is set to (hd0,7).
<Ash-Fox> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> ubuntu: then run sudo update-grub to make sure all your kernels are current, and run sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<valehru> HEy guys, I accidentially dropped an entire database in phpmyadmin, is there anyway of recovering it?  seriously in panic mode right now...the comp hasnt been rebooted nor have any new tables or queries been made
<ubuntu> arrenlex, /dev/hda ?
<ubuntu> should i give any no there!!
<arrenlex> ubuntu: Assuming you want to install grub to the MBR of the first drive, yes, install it to /dev/hda.
<ubuntu> arrenlex, i mean no need to specify any numbers!
<Gunny> Hey fellas. Do you know why 'apt-get install sendmail' doesn't work. Doesn't aptitude have sendmail as a standard pkg?
<SilentDis> valehru:  if it was in the web-based script thingy... i think it's dead, jim.
<arrenlex> ubuntu: When you install grub, no. In the grub configuration file, yes.
<rredd4> using dapper, grub will not load (sometimes it does).  sometimes have to reboot a lot to get it to work.  reinstall or what?
<SilentDis> !info sendmail
<preaction> Gunny, try apt-cache search sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<valehru> SilenceDis, yeah, it was in phpmyadmin
<pkh_> does anyone know the location of a how-to for installing aiglz/beryl on feisty?
<Gunny> I don't see 'sendmail' in there. JJust exim, postfix, and the sendmail perl module...
<SilentDis> phk_:  I just saw a post on that on planet ubuntu... one moment.
<ToastBusters> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my display. I have a dual  monitor setup, and on one of the screens, there is a vertical bar that is outside the normal viewing area. The monitor is auto-aligning to include this, which means that entire section of the screen is unusable.
<Gunny> I'm running the latest Edgy server
<SilentDis> phk_: http://www.simplifiedcomplexity.com/people/mgalvin/?p=12
<pkh_> SilentDis, awesome, thanks
<jb0nd38372> Is there a way to edit screensaver prefrences in edgy, I know the default screensaver dameon has no visible way to set prefs, just wondering if there was some type of option to enable them
<SilentDis> phk_: Liferea is my friend :)
<ToastBusters> anyone?
<SilentDis> jb0nd38372:  not sure... i remember seeing a post about using xscreensaver package with a particular setup to change the options under dapper... no idea if something like that would work under edgy.   :(
<Gunny> I havn't made a server from debian in a while, and I'm used to Gentoo now which has every package under the sun
<Gunny> SUrprised if Ubuntu doesn't have sendmail...
<SilentDis> ToastBusters:  i haven't setup dual monitors yet, and haven't seen something like that.  not to say this room can't help, though.  give it a few minutes for others to pop in, and ask again :)
<ToastBusters> Okay, I'll ask again in a bit
<jb0nd38372> SilentDis: yeah I saw on ubuntu forums had a post to instalkl the xscreensaver dameon and disable the gnome one, I dont mind doing that, just didn't want to use any extra memory or resources if possible
<rredd4> grub help please...
<SilentDis> !grub | rredd4
<ubotu> rredd4: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SilentDis> Gunny:  it's in the Email (universe) repository
<nnutter> I am unfamiliar with the current state of Xorg and dual displays. I have a laptop with Intel 945GM chipset. I want to use Beryl if possible and be able to hook my laptop up to a TV or projector for movies/presentations. What might be the best way to do this? I have heard you can do two displays in X, also I have heard of Xinerama, Twinhead, mergefb, but I don't know what all the differences are.
<SilentDis> gunny:  so, you shouldn't have to muck with sources.list... not sure why it's not showing up for you
<rredd4> SilenDis  ty, should i reinstall grub, will only load sometimes.  I did not load windows afterwards
<SilentDis> rredd4:  depends on what the problem is.  what happened?
<SilentDis> rredd4:  so, sometimes your box brings up the grub bootloader, sometimes it gives you some sort of error?
<rredd4> SilenDis  I am not sure what caused it,  no error
<Gunny> k, I'll fiddle
<rredd4> just won't load
<rredd4> blank screen
<cld2> anyone know how to get the ipw2200 intel wlan card working? do i just install wireless-tools and copy the firmware from /lib/firmware/uname to /lib/firmware ?
<rredd4> SilentDis other times it works great... hit and miss
<SilentDis> rredd4:  you said it works intermittantly.  what happens when it doesn't work?  just a blank screen or some such?
<rredd4> yes
<rredd4> blank
<arrenlex> rredd4: When that happens, does grub even load?
<rredd4> SilentDis just before the grub menu loads, no grub does not load
<rredd4> it is now that way
<SilentDis> rredd4:  hmm... IDE timeout or some other strange weirdness?  no idea really, sorry :(
<rredd4> I am on my laptop
<rredd4> SilentDis was going to reinstall grub with the alternate cd..
<rredd4> thought there might be something else
<rredd4> ty
<max_> does anyone know of a program that can download mulpiple links off a webpage? (picture links off fourms)?
<SilentDis> rredd4:  that can't hurt. not sure what to suggest...
<rredd4> SilentDis  maybe when I changed to CE edition?
<arrenlex> max_: If you use firefox, you can use the downloadthemall extension.
<SilentDis> max_:  you're looking for wget
<SilentDis> !wget | max_
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<bkudria> i want to use the horizonatl titl feature on the wheel of my logitech mx610 mouse, and all the guides say to use evdev.  however, anythign i try causes X to crash.  my xorg.conf file, and the error output is here: http://pastebin.ca/279672 Can anyone shed any light on the problem?
<arrenlex> max_: Sorry, that's "downthemall"
<SilentDis> max_:  do man wget from a prompt, and check out all the pretty examples at the bottom, wget is really easy to use :)
<max_> SilentDis: is wget the same as kget for kubuntu?
<SilentDis> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 431 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<arrenlex> max_: Wget is a command line app.
<arrenlex> max_: Functionally, however, they are both download managers.
<max_> ok, thanks
<SilentDis> max_:  i'm going to assume kget is a frontend to it or some such.
<rredd4> is there a way to avoid having to go through the disk format routine on the alternate cd to reinstall grub?
* SilentDis isn't running kde yet
<Gunny> SilentDis: Oops, forgott to uncomment universe repos
<Gunny> Thanks :P
<arrenlex> SilentDis: Why not? :( KDE is life.
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  i'm on dialup (no other options available to my corner of bumfsck, nowhere), and the download is 30mb or so (glad I picked up both ubuntu and kubuntu DVDs from amazon at least :P)
<SilentDis> gunny:  yay, you're an apt-get update and apt-get install sendmail away then :)
<arrenlex> SilentDis: If you have the kubuntu DVD you can use apt-cdrom to mount it as a repository and use it to install kde packages.
<Gunny> Yeah, I did :D
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  already did that ;)  when I apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it'll need to grab all the updates (which i've already done for ubuntu), which totals to 30mb.
<arrenlex> SilentDis: Well you don't really NEED updates... they're mostly bugfixes I'm assuming.
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  it's just a matter of time before I decide to do it whilst i sleep sometime rofl
<Gunny> Hey, quick question while I'm here. I've opted to use the 32bit ubuntu edgy server on my new 1U box. It has 4GB of memory. Am I going to run into issues?
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  or, more likely, when i'm at work :)
<Gunny> or should I really be using the 64bit version
<Gunny> (Core 2 Duo)
<SilentDis> Gunny:  shouldn't have an issue.  from what I keep hearing, the 64 bit versions tend to end up being a bit more trouble than the performance boost is worth :P
<cafuego_> Gunny: You'll be fine.
<ToastBusters> I'm having a problem with my display. I have a dual  monitor setup, and on one of the screens, there is a vertical bar that is outside the normal viewing area. The monitor is auto-aligning to include this, which means that entire section of the screen is unusable. The second display doesn't seem to be having any issues though, and I'm using nvidia proprietary driver. (not sure if the fact that I'm using two displays is even related to the problem)
<Gunny> Some OS's can have trouble at 4GB since that's the 32bit limit
<cafuego_> Gunny: yes, but Linux is less retarded than most other OSes in that regard :-)
<Gunny> Yes, I know :)
* SilentDis seriously needs to build a new box *sigh*
* arrenlex was not aware Core 2 Duo was a 64-bit arch.
<Gunny> It supports both quite well
<cafuego_> Gunny: The 64bit version would theoretically give you better performance on computing intensive tasks
<cafuego_> Gunny: say large sql queries, that kind of stuff
<Gunny> Yeah
<Gunny> It'll be an apache/mysql box
<SilentDis> gunny:  do i dare ask how large?
<Gunny> FOr hordes of users
<Gunny> Looking for 1000 concurrent
<SilentDis> gunny:  ahhh lol
<Gunny> DB is 700MB with no users :o
<cafuego_> SilentDis: 64bit in the dame way an Athlon64 is :-)
<Gunny> And it's going to be 700KM (7 hour) drive away
<SilentDis> i so badly need to build a new 'puter lol
<Gunny> So it needs to be rock hard
<bioticpro> I just moved a drive from A to B location, changed lilo and fstab, but the block devices all are still called hdb#, can I just rename them, or do I have to remake them?
<bioticpro> I mean from B to A
<cafuego_> SilentDis: I built a nice core 2 duo for my wife last week
<arrenlex> Gunny: There's some imagery I've never associated with computers.
<kuto> hi all
<cafuego_> SilentDis: surprisingly cheap
<kuto> w00t
<Gunny> Yeah
<SilentDis> cafuego_:  i'm limping along on an Athlon XP 1900+ here :P
<cafuego_> SilentDis: this one is replacing an athlon2400+
<arrenlex> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+
<Gunny> This 1U server was only $1500CND ($1300USD)
<SilentDis> cafuego_:  wouldn't be so bad, actually... if it wasn't sitting on a VIA chipset mobo (abit kr7a).  linux brings to the forefront all the little instabilities of this board :P
<Gunny> And it's 2.4GHz Core 2 Duo with 4GB of DDR2-800 and 350GB RAID-1
<Gunny> With case
<cafuego_> SilentDis: Hmmyeah... I preferred my kt400 mobo (but that caught fire)
<LookTJ> Where is a site that recommend hardware for Linux because I'm planning on building myself a pc
<SilentDis> lol!
<Gunny> Annoying thing is I had to install Egdy
<ThePub> LookTJ: just buy a mac :D
<Gunny> Edgy, instead of LTS
<kuto> k00lies
<LookTJ> ThePub: why a mac?
<Gunny> Edgy doesn't support most of the new COre 2 Motherboards
<tombow> speaking of racks, are there any cheap small racks (4 to 8u)?
<Gunny> Erm, LTS I mean
<SilentDis> LookTJ:  the only things you really have to worry about is 1-nvidia graphics card (way easier, is all), 1gb+ ram, decent hd.  everything else should be exceptionally close to 'just works' :)
<ThePub> LookTJ: unixy goodness, more consistent desktop experience :D
<cafuego_> SilentDis: http://www.cafuego.net/pix/melty_kahlua.png
<Gunny> tombow: Where are you located?
<Gunny> Or do you care?
<cafuego_> oh sorry, it's in /, not in /pix
<SilentDis> cafuego_:  404
<SilentDis> cafuego_: got it :)
<SilentDis> cafuego_:  how did you do that rofl
<Gunny> You can get a 22U rack for $325 a month where I host
<LookTJ> ThePub: recommend me a mac because I'm not familer with Macs.
<cafuego_> SilentDis: shitty PSU
<Gunny> with 500GB/m
<SilentDis> cafuego_:  worst I ever did was leaving an int modem plugged into my P75 and it taking a strike.  I was able to trace PCI paths from the black etchings hehe
<Gunny> $145 for 4U
<Gunny> And $69 for 1U
<cafuego_> SilentDis: <heh>
<Gunny> Same bandwidth (which is dumb)
<SilentDis> cafuego_: ok, what brand PSU, so I know to stay way the hell away from that brand when I buy?  rofl
<cafuego_> SilentDis: noname oem
<kuto> hi all
<cafuego_> AVOID!!!
<Gunny> PSU is one of the most important parts
<Gunny> Never cheap out
<LookTJ> ThePub: What kind of mac should I get?
* cafuego_ has nice antecs now
<Gunny> Most computer stability issues are because of bad power flow from a PSU
<ThePub> LookTJ: modtly kidding :)
<SilentDis> cafuego_: ah yes, i stay away from most all no-name stuff, so no worries there :)
<Gunny> Antec and Enermax are usually a good bet
<LookTJ> ThePub: you confused me
<Gunny> PSU's are getting retarded now
<Gunny> There are 1KW PSU's out now
<harry> is there a media player in ubuntu that supports MKV files?
<Gunny> Can you say "I need utilities included!"
<SilentDis> gunny:  I was actually gonna go Antec for case/psu.  still debating over intel/amd for my processor though.  cooling has always been my sticking point... so I'm leaning intel right now :P
<arrenlex> harry: Which are what, exactly?
<Gunny> Intel is faster, cheaper, and it runs cold
<cafuego_> matroska; embedded streams with some metadata
<Gunny> I was an AMD fanboy until the Core 2 Duos
<cafuego_> Gunny: My amd64 actually runs cooler than the core 2 duo
<Gunny> I put 2 instances of CPUBurn on my box for 2 hours
<Gunny> Touched the heatsink, and it was cold
<Gunny> Really?
<Gunny> AMD's are usually heat whores
<cafuego_> Gunny: yup!
<SilentDis> gunny:  was also thinking of doing the whole 'near-silent pc' thing and getting a watercool system... still to expensive though :P
<Gunny> Musta fixed it recently
<harry> arrenlex: i mean. i downloaded a movie and the file extension is .mkv, i could play it in mplayer but there is no subs
<cafuego_> Gunny: Not the A64 range, not at all.
<bioticpro> Can anybody help with explaining how to change block devices?
<Gunny> HO well do they overclock?
<arrenlex> harry: Oh, so you're not actually looking to play that file, but subtitles?
<Gunny> I have a friend that got his Core 2 Duo over 5GHz per core (stable)
<cafuego_> Gunny: no idea, I prefer to not blow stuff up or set it on fire.
<Gunny> Me neither, but that says something about heat though
<harry> arrenlex: as i said, it runs on mplayer, i could watch the movie, but there are no subtitles
<arrenlex> harry: Never used subtitles in mplayer, sorry.
<bioticpro> harry, have you tried VLC player?
* SilentDis is not sure what to do with herself.  9 days off work in a row (7 paid, 2 days off scheduled by her box to extend her vacation)
<harry> bioticpro: havent
<SilentDis> er, boss
* arrenlex does a double-take.
<arrenlex> SilentDis: That's not allowed. You have to follow the IRC rules.
<SilentDis> ?
<kling0n> harry: rename the subtitle file to the same filename as the movie file (except the extension.. that should be srt or whatever) and try again
<bioticpro> harry, I always try that if mplayer and xine don't do what I want
<arrenlex> SilentDis: Chapter 5, Section 9: On IRC, the men are men, the women are men, and the little girls are FBI agents.
<kling0n> harry: or load the sub file manually
<SilentDis> O.O
<Gunny> Haha
<SilentDis> my deepest apologies for disclosing my gender here *hides*
<Gunny> Did you ever see that real life chat video?
<harry> bioticpro: you try to run it on VLC?
<harry> kling0n: there is no subtitle file
<SilentDis> does it help that I'm currently listening to the Mighty Mighty Bosstones version of "Sweet Emotion"?
<kling0n> harry well, thats you problem then isn't it?
<kling0n> *your*
<gdb> I'm curious, if you remove a repository from apt's list, is there a command you can run to remove any and all packages that are not longer available?
<SilentDis> gdb:  yep:  sudo apt-get update :)
<bioticpro> harry, I don't know the file you are doing, try yourself
<harry> kling0n: i only have the .mkv itself. whenever i play it on mkv player on windows there are subtitles
<kling0n> harry: hmm
<gdb> SilentDis: No, I mean remove / purge the unavilable packages from your system, not from apt's package cache.
<kling0n> harry: http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/source.html
<gdb> For example, say I add a rep for foo, and then install foo.  I then deconfigure the foo repo, is there a generic command that will remove foo because it's no longer available, without specifically removing it by name?
<kling0n> you should be able to specify subtitle index on cmdline
<kling0n> harry: if you're using gmplayer, you should be able to right-click on the movie window and select subtitle track
<kuto> w00t
<ubox> i get error msg whne trying to send mail from evolution
<ubox> *when
<ubox> recieving is not a problem
<ootput> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<kling0n> ubox have you configured evolution to use local sendmail? or an external smtp?
<ootput> sorry, should've done that in a priv message
<ubox> klingOn: so i have to start smtp on my machine?
<ubox> klingOn: it is configured to use an external smtp?
<ubox> klingOn: it is configured to use an external smtp!
<kling0n> ubox: not necessarily... but if you've configured evolution to send through local sendmail and it isn't running, then that is your problem... you can then wither choose to re-configure it to use your ISP smtp server or chekc that sendmail is installed and running
<coolsail> excuse everyone, how i can install the chinese english dictionary to my os ubuntu?
<ubox> klingOn: i have configured using external smtp
<Geoffrey2> oh, is there any command that would tell me if my video card supports things like OpenGL?
<ubox> klingOn: Host lookup failed: smtp.gmail.com : Name or service not known
<LookTJ> what are the chances of someone helping me with installing jdk 6?
<kling0n> !language-support-zh|coolsail
<ubotu> language-support-zh: metapackage for Chinese language support. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.06+20060529 (edgy), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<kling0n> ubox it sounds like you have different issues then :)
<kling0n> ubotu: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<ubotu> check: unit test framework for C. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 304 kB
<kling0n> ubox: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<ubox> klingOn: oh ok , no my dns are fully working
<pwuertz> hi, is there a way to update gnome on edgy to a newer version? are there any repositories?
<pwuertz> edgys gnome version is too buggy
<cafuego_> And you think a newer unstable version would have LESS bugs?
<pwuertz> gnome 2.16 is stable, right?
<cafuego_> MS says Windows 98 is stable ;-)
<pwuertz> cafuego: 2.16.1 is used in edgy.... why do you think the gnome guys released 2.16.3 ?
<cafuego_> 2.16.1 has some oddities, but seems okay from where I'm sitting.
<medic30420> why not just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<cafuego_> pwuertz: You could try Feisty, or backport the feisty packages...
<cafuego_> but I doubt you'll get improved stability
<pwuertz> yea... i could... but I asked if there is a known way to improve stability on edgy
<pwuertz> like adding a repository
<cafuego_> pwuertz: "unlikely"
<pwuertz> i got 2 bugs that hurt... 1st... edgy is unable to print certain png files because they are getting all black when converting to postscript
<medic30420> pwuertz, i upgraded to edgy, didn't like it because of the gnome issues (at least i think that is where the bugs lie) and then downgraded back to dapper, very happy now
<somerville32> medic30420, How do you "downgrade"?
<pwuertz> 2nd... gstreamer - gnomevfs doesnt work with smb anymore... worked in dapper
<kling0n> pwuertz: works for me
<medic30420> well, for me I actually copied my /home/ folder to another harddisk, wiped everthing, and installed dapper, mounting the backup of home under another folder and copied everything i needed
<pwuertz> kling0n, its a unresolved bug in edgy... maybe you are using another player
<kling0n> pwuertz: i use mainly totem and mplayer and try to stay on xine backends
<medic30420> i wanted to install tripwire anyways
<kling0n> pwuertz: so you might be right :)
<pwuertz> i know :)
<kling0n> pwuertz: I ended up mounting as CIFS  in stead of over smb though
<pwuertz> to be more specific... its a bug in gnome that is resolved in a later gnome version
<pwuertz> kling0n, i dont like mounting network shares... its unsafe and a bad concept
<kling0n> not with cifs and IPSEC :)
<kling0n> pwuertz: still working on the IPSEC though :)
<pwuertz> with unsafe I mean: mount a network share... use it.... unplug the network... and your whole cifs/smb subsystem dies
<pwuertz> you cannot unmount the dead shares
<pwuertz> and several programs will freeze forever because they might try to access the folder
<pwuertz> like "mount" or "df"
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello all. A general question. I have a serial device, to which I need to send certain bytes to. How would I do this? I've tried minicom, I've tried catting, but somehow it isn't going through
<pwuertz> or just a nautilus trying to collect informations about mounted media
<upshs01> upshs01join
<Gunny> http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/3646
<Gunny> Haha <3 patrick stewart
<Flannel> !offtopic | Gunny
<ubotu> Gunny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kling0n> pwuertz: my shares don't die )
<Gunny> :P, okay later ;)
<kling0n> pwuertz: and CIFS will recover even if something times out
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, kermit is another good program
<pwuertz> kling0n, well not for me... so you see its unstable
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmc: something just doesn't work. Is there a way I can check traffic over the serial port?
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmc: I tried kermit I believe...
<pmcnabb> usually when someone has trouble it's because the wrong device is selected
<pwuertz> kling0n, also... sometimes you cant unmount shares because they are "in use" and you cant determine why
<pmcnabb> or for some reason there's restrictive permissions on the right device
<pmcnabb> cr4fty, i'm looking for my config file...
<pmcnabb> i've used it on some switches recently
<surekha> I installed sun java =>   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, what device do you have selected?
<surekha> when i run   sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun to set the default java version
<ootput> hi guys, which log file in /var/log/ does dmesg actually send to stdout?
<ootput> I'm trying to 'tail' the output
<Myria> what is RPC error 101 when trying to use NFS?
<surekha> I get the following error....  update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac'
<pmcnabb> ootput, try /var/log/kern.log
<pmcnabb> (or kern.log.0)
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: its /dev/ttyS5 if that's what you are asking for. the actual serial cable goes to a custom built device
<jl> hjhjh
<surekha> and the error list continues for javadoc, javah, javap, etc
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, have you used it successfully before (that device)
<ootput> pmcnabb: cheers mate. I'd just like to monitor the system when attaching a usb storage device to it
<ootput> pmcnabb: appears to have worked. thanks!
<pmcnabb> ootput, np
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: yes
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: the device has been used over windows, and I looked at a utility that tells me what bytes to send over. A simple reset request should work, neverthless...
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, on the several machines i've tried, it was always /dev/ttyS0
<cr4ftyb0n35> Damn I wan tto send binary, but stupid minicom only has ASCII
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: you mean kermit right?
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: I think there's a way to chain gkermit to minicom
<surekha> I installed sun java =>   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<surekha> when i run   sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun to set the default java version
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35: either way, it's the device that matters most
<surekha> I get the following error....  update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac'
<ubox> klingOn: hey i guess smtp.gmail.com is not the coreect on
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, also, to send binary, use the xmodem option
<surekha> can someone please help me with this?
<ubox> klingOn:gmail-smtp.l.google.com works fine
<pmcnabb> surekha, what does 'update-java-alternatives -l' return?
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: alright
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, you may have to use zmodem or ymodem, but try x- first
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: I get a failure executing protocol
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: that was using xmodem
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: ditto for all the others
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: for kermit, I get this strange thing where it says sending file, dumps the contents of something(possibly the file) onto the screen and just sits there hung
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, can you send hangup to the device and try again?
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: yeah same result
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35: i was just doing it on cisco switches the other day and it ran pretty smoothly (albeit quite slow) :)
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35: what type of device is it?
<PORDO> ever since upgrading to edgy this week, i can't use hibernate, and I see the word "fail" after "hardware" when i'm booting.
<Red-Sox[away] > Hi, how does one extract 896 .zip files at once?
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: it is a custom device that controls doors on this cabinet
<ootput> how exactly do i make use of irchelper? :D
<pmcnabb> Red-Sox: possibly 'unzip *.zip' depending on where they are...
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: it isn't working...annoying....
<ootput> i can't seem to configure it via the plugins window
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: what bothers me is that kermit seems to be sending something. I just wish there were a way for me to see what is going INTO /dev/ttyS5
<x-r00t-x> hi i got problem with apache web server.
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35: yes, i understand. those things have to be _just right_
* Myria can't get ubuntu64 to netboot even though ubuntu32 was easy
<SamJames12> Red-Sox: have you tried unzip *.zip ?
<SamJames12> you will need to install zip first
<SamJames12> sudo apt-get install zip
<SamJames12> will do the trick.
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: do I have to set baud rate et al with kermit?
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: or do I happily assume that minicom's settings will flow over?
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, when you run kermit from inside minicom?
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: yeah
<pmcnabb> it keeps minicom's settings
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: hmm, baud rate == packet length?
<pmcnabb> cr4ftyb0n35, don't know
<cr4ftyb0n35> pmcnabb: there's something called an EXTERNAL protocol. Need to hit the man page. brb
<ANTDx1> Could I get some help from someone?  After a lot of work, I got Beryl to install and almost work, but when I run it, it first removes all the widowing from my programs, then it displays a Beryl splash screen, then it restarts x without beryl and I have to login again, without any sort of gain
<Paavo> Red-Sox[away] : for f in *.zip; do unzip $f; done
<pmcnabb> ANTDx1: beryl is sweet
<ANTDx1> I agree, it is.  Do you have any idea how to fix my problem?  It's not so sweet if it simply displays a Beryl splash screen, then restarts x
<RichEd> Hi guys ... I have a search domain that keeps inserting itself into my network settings after I remove it. Any idea why or how I can get it to go away ?
<Red-Sox[away] > Paavo: so f = path?
<Myria> my friend figured out the NFS RPC problem...  when netbooting, he says you have to disable DHCP in the OS
<Myria> i guess that makes sense, because netbooting has DHCP done already by the BIOS
<jamesstansell> RichEd: maybe picking it up from a DHCP server?
<Myria> ...
<Myria> sorry i didn't mean to say something unrelated about DHCP that might confuse people talking about something else.
<RichEd> jamesstansell: ah ... perhaps it may be my wireless network device ?
<RichEd> jamesstansell: what exactly is that setting used for "search domains"
<Paavo> Red-Sox[away] : no, f is the loop variable
<jamesstansell> RichEd: it's for DNS lookups, to specify more than one domain to try.
<Paavo> Red-Sox[away] : if you want to unzip files somewhere else than the current directory, use: for f in director_somewhere/else/*.zip; do unzip $f; done
<Red-Sox[away] > Paavo: So how does it know what to unzip?
<Red-Sox[away] > oh
<Red-Sox[away] > so I need to cd to that directory first
<Paavo> darn typos - for f in directory_somewhere/else/*.zip; do unzip $f; done
<Red-Sox[away] > So that'd be
<spacepod> hello all
<spacepod> anyone here know a bit about GSAMBAD?
<Paavo> Red-Sox[away] : the first version unzips all .zip files in the current directory, the latter in some subdirectory
<irawan> join #gnucash
<Red-Sox[away] > for f in directory_/home/jonny/docs/*.zip; do unzip $f; done
<irawan> #
<Paavo> nonononono. the "directory_" part is semantically insignificant. it's just a path
<Red-Sox[away] > Here, Paavo, I wanna unzip everything in /home/jonny/zipped_docs/
<Red-Sox[away] > So
<Paavo> for f in /home/jonnyt/docs/*.zip; do unzip $f; done
<Red-Sox[away] > thanks
<Red-Sox[away] > but
<Paavo> darn typos again. well, you get the point
<Red-Sox[away] > I want them to end up in /home/jonny/docs
<Red-Sox[away] > Paavo: ^
<Paavo> Red-Sox[away] : well then it's easiest to cd there
<M3L7down> HI adaptr!
<Jordan_U_> sound doesn't work when I run applications as another user.
<Red-Sox[away] > aight got it
<M3L7down> do you remember me?
<Red-Sox[away] > thanks
<jamesstansell> Red-Sox[away] : you can also use the -d option to unzip to tell it which directory to target
<ootput> hi guys, any of you using gaim-irchelper, and have time to address a couple of my questions? :)
<Paavo> if you want the current directory to remain the same after that, you can use a subshell:
<spacepod> i'm having a problem with gsambad everytime i attempt to restart it or stop it i get an error dialog saying "winbind failed" any help would be great
<Paavo> (cd /home/jonny/docs; for f in *.zip; do unzip $f; done)
<M3L7down> ootput: I might be able to, whats your problem?
<Paavo> Red-Sox[away] : if you put a command in parenthesis, it's run in a subshell, and its variable assignments and current directory changes don't propagate to the parent shell
<ootput> M3L7down: thanks mate. My first question is: how on earth do i use it? I've installed it through synaptic, but I can't see any way to configure it (i.e, I can't find the support docs offline or online.) Also, there isn't any configure screen in gaim's plugins window
<ootput> M3L7down: and I suppose my other question(s) would be a repeat of my first :D
<irawan> is there any good easy tutorial for gnucash?
<ootput> M3L7down: an unrelated question: is there a history-scroll-back feature in irc chat windows?
<ootput> M3L7down: I'd like to be able to hit up, and get a listing of all messages that I previously sent
<M3L7down> ootput: about the message history
<ootput> i think i blew his mind :D
<M3L7down> I have never seen it
<irawan> <ootput> I'm using xchat
<irawan> you can log the conversation
<irawan> see preferences
<M3L7down> ootput: if we are talking strictly gaim I mean, I have never seen it
<M3L7down> ootput: however
<M3L7down> ootput: I will double check, because there is one in Gaim IRC
<ootput> M3L7down: yeah, strictly gaim. I used to be an avid user of irssi, until I figured out that I liked the new gaim better, and it did what I needed it to do well (well mostly, besides this nag of mine)
<ootput> M3L7down: yeah, gaim irc is what I'm after
<M3L7down> ootput: in IRC look up to options, and hit enable logging
<M3L7down> ootput: then, go to conversation, and hit view log
<M3L7down> ootput: is that what you are looking for?
<M3L7down> because I am tryin git now
<M3L7down> and it works just fine
<ootput> hehe, not quite. Essentially, I'd like to be able to cross-post (do a little forum->irc translation there,) b/w channel windows, and avoid having to resort to copy-paste
<M3L7down> ootput: I will check that out
<ootput> Catfish_man and Kingant appear to be quite engrossed in their conversation in #gaim, so I thought it'd be fun to expose my problems (in Gaim) to the kind-hearted folk at #ubuntu
<ootput> M3L7down: thanks mate, much appreciated
<M3L7down> ootput: if only you knew how noobish I really am
<Ash-Fox> What package is dh_make stored in?
<ootput> M3L7down: surely (hopefully) not?
<M3L7down> ootput: lol <-- yes I said it
<Ash-Fox> !dh_make
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dh_make - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<M3L7down> ootput: I believe that copy paste is your option, unless
<manmadha> Is there any flash tool to do flash programs?
<manmadha> in linux?
<M3L7down> ootput: you save your convo here, then open the log somewhere else
<ootput> M3L7down: i was hoping that irchelper would help, but it didn't help. help me!
<ootput> ;)
<M3L7down> ootput: in summary
<M3L7down> ooput: you, are, boned
<ootput> heheh
<douglett> wowzers
<ootput> you're an aussie?
<douglett> that's a lot of people
<M3L7down> ooput: ctrl-c, ctrl-v, is your friend
<pilgrim> I installed sun-java5-jdk using apt-get but don't know what directory was used for that installation. How do I find this out?
<ootput> yah
<douglett> is this also a support channel?
<M3L7down> pilgrim: I can help you dude
<M3L7down> I wrote some documentation on this not a day ago
<ootput> douglett: you're after #underwear
<pilgrim> M3L7down, listening...
<douglett> haha
<M3L7down> I gotta upload my document
<M3L7down> sec
<douglett> how about #jockstrap ?
<pilgrim> k
<ootput> (=
<nzhomie> aMSN Error : Unable to get a socket from localhost check you /etc/hosts file please.  aMSN won't open
<douglett> i'm having a cursor problem with WoW
<nzhomie> what do i do?
<malt> how would i save in the text editor in putty ----> http://img319.imageshack.us/img319/893/untitledog8.jpg
<douglett> anyone here who's good with wine?
<M3L7down> while this is going, ootput: I are American
<ootput> M3L7down: previously, same
<ootput> past midnight, right about now, right?
<ootput> malt: ^O not working?
<M3L7down> pilgrim: sorry this is taking so long, I am hurrying the site up
<eLfReaKz> i have ubuntu edgy, how to connect my nokia n70 (usb cable) to use the internet?
<pilgrim> M3L7down, that's fine.
<ootput> malt: if putty has it bound to something else, remove that bind
<malt> it just writes the text ^O in it, is it suppose to do that ootput?
<ootput> malt: ^O appears in nano (under the cursor) ?
<ootput> malt: lower-case o, btw
<pilgrim> M3L7down, I think it'd been faster if you just told me in a sentence or so.
<malt> ootput: yeah it just writes the text ^o in it, is it suppose to do that ootput?
<ootput> malt: it shouldn't mate. I think putty controls were designed to be as unobstrusive as possible
<M3L7down> pilgrim: no, I just am having a hard time with the site
<Jordan_U_> sound doesn't work when I run applications as another user.
<ootput> malt: nice desktop, btw. very clean
<ootput> ootput: my windows box looks quite similar
<malt> :D
<malt> Yeah i like it plain and organized
<ootput> why do you have two mirc instances running?
<malt> its 2 icons
<malt> when i used system tray
<ootput> oh, i thought noname script only had one icon in the system tray
<malt> and might be part of noname script
<ootput> Jordan_U_: ensure that the user is in the audio group
<M3L7dow1> pilgrin: very sorry, my power just shut off for a sec
<ootput> heh
<M3L7dow1> pilgrim: here is the link, http://www.freewebs.com/m3l7down/Documentation for Ubuntu.odt
<M3L7dow1> crap
<M3L7dow1> the entire thing is it
<wrx> hi my pc started giving CRC errors on the hard drive so i shut it down and opened it and realised the hdd is scortching hot.. prolly 80deg C  ... will i have lost data from it? :(
<M3L7dow1> not just the first part
<malt> ootput: is there anyway to send commands to puty?
<malt> to save that doc?
<ootput> wrx: yeah, usually crc errors
<M3L7dow1> I am off
<M3L7dow1> to much risk of power failure
<M3L7dow1> see you
<M3L7dow1> and pilgrim
<M3L7dow1> its my entire thing even after the documentation part
<M3L7dow1> see you
<ootput> M3L7dow1: cya mate
<M3L7dow1> cya ootput
<ootput> malt: open up another putty connection
<ootput> malt: and 'cat /tmp/crontab.JTKgRf/crontab'
<ootput> malt: leave the existing putty connection intact
<ootput> (i.e, don't close it)
<wrx> ootput, so i expect the drive to be non readable now?
<pilgrim> M3L7down, thanks
<ootput> wrx: you might be able to save parts of it, depending on how many crc errors there are
<ootput> wrx: i'd copy the data over to another medium soon, though
<malt> ootput: only problem is the crontab keeps giving its self random names after the .
<ootput> malt: the tmp file should still be there
<ootput> malt: until you close the nano window, at least
<ootput> malt: also, you can try ^X (as a last resort, besides copy-paste, as nano be uncooperative and dismiss it as an unwanted session) and specify that the file be saved
<ootput> s/b/could be/
<Red-Sox[away] > What's the directory where apps install?
<pilgrim> How do I find the ports that are listening on my machine?
<pilgrim> or just open.
<ootput> Red-Sox[away] : looking for something in particular? /bin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, essentially stuff in your PATH
<ootput> pilgrim: netstat -tanp
<pilgrim> ootput, thanks
<ootput> yw
<Red-Sox[away] > ootput: I'm trying to start fceu but when I plug fceu into the terminal, I can only change the settings through the terminal when i really wan thte app to start
<ootput> i've no idea what that is
<frogzoo> Renu_: if you want to set startup parameters, the man page will explain how
<Red-Sox[away] > ootput: Emulator
<frogzoo> Red-Sox[away] : if you want to set startup parameters, the man page will explain how
<ootput> Red-Sox[away] : sorry mate, all I can suggest is http://fceultra.sourceforge.net/docs.php#using-cli
<ootput> Red-Sox[away] : don't have that app on my system
<Red-Sox[away] > aight
<ootput> shizzle
<shiner421> Hello again everyone :)
<frogzoo> oh noes - edgy fixed all my problems, now I'm bored
<shiner421> where would I go to get help with beryl?
<shiner421> I am running edgy and having TONS of problems
<ootput> ubuntu-xgl, i think
<shiner421> had to uninstall beryl just to get x windows to run
<Renu_> how can i mount another hard disk?
<x-r00t-x> #ubuntu-xgl
<defrysk> !beryl | shiner421
<ubotu> shiner421: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<shiner421> beryl will NOT run on my system
<Wiseguy> frogzoo, i have that same problem :S nothings broken
<frogzoo> shiner421: that's a beryl problem, not edgy
<shiner421> yea I know
<frogzoo> Wiseguy: it really sux - now I have to do real work
<shiner421> thats why I asked where to go, thanks :)
<ootput> frogzoo: rm is your friend :D
<defrysk> maybe pebcak even
<x-r00t-x> Renu_, same as you mount your first hdd. just change it to hdx
<x-r00t-x> x = number
<flasher222> 	any gmail (webmail) users here?
<Wiseguy> frogzoo, yeah exatly... generally running linux is like levelling up in a RPG... everyday you have a new goal you set out to accomplish and once you get there you cant wait to get the next thing :P i beat my linux game :(
<flasher222> if you're a gmail user, i would like to ask you do something.
<defrysk> flasher222, this is NOT the place to ask for invites
<flasher222> click on any one of your messages that is more than one page long. one in which you would have to scroll to get to the end.
<defrysk> oops
<defrysk> sorry
<flasher222> defrysk: would you like to help me test out a bug?
<ootput> flasher222: yes i do, and yes I'm gaim
<ootput> *game
<shiner421> Lol looks like no one in xgl is available
<flasher222> ootput: click on any one of your messages that is more than one page long. one in which you would have to scroll to get to the end.
<TiGZ> Don't feed the trolls
<frogzoo> shiner421: beryl is alpha, there may be no fix as yet
<shiner421> I have followed the guide for xgl and beryl, and according to them it should work
<shiner421> ahh
<flasher222> ootput: what browser are you using
<shiner421> firefox
<shiner421> whoops nm
<flasher222> TiGZ: who's the troll?
<shiner421> is there any other 3d desktops that arent alpha?
<flasher222> ootput: how u doing?
<TiGZ> flasher222: Just incase u forget
<ootput> well, thanks
<ootput> firefox
<frogzoo> shiner421: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<ootput> and, no bugs in sight
<flasher222> TiGZ: i'm the troll+
<flasher222> L
<flasher222> ?
<shiner421> followed those to the letter, didnt change anything
<x-r00t-x> i hare beryl.
<flasher222> ootput: are you up for some testing of gmail?
<x-r00t-x> hate*
<shiner421> how do I find out if I am using the latest nvidia drivers?
<shiner421> I cant use the ones from nvidia.com cause I cant figure out how to shut down the xserver
<shiner421> hmm unless I boot in recovery mode and run the instaler from there . . .
<frogzoo> shiner421: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shiner421> ok now what is the difference between using the generic kernel and the 386 or 686 kernels?
<noiesmo> !envy shiner421
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy shiner421 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiner421> I was told to use the generic, but I want to use the 686
<noiesmo> !envy | shiner421
<Tomcat_> shiner421: They are optimized for certain CPUs.
<ubotu> shiner421: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<shiner421> !envy? Lol I am very new to linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy? Lol I am very new to linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiner421> ahh ok
<noiesmo> shiner421, read this downlaod and it do it all for nvidia http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Tomcat_> shiner421: But for me, they didn't make any difference... 386/generic is alright. :o
<ootput> shiner421: likewise, never found 686 to be better than generic for my athlonxp
<shiner421> hmm I got the envy download, but the !envy command keeps saying command not found
<ootput> you don't need the apostrophe
<ootput> er, exclamation mark
<shiner421> tried that and it crashed my terminal
<shiner421> aha
<shiner421> got it
<noiesmo> shiner421, it drops you back
<shiner421> woot looks like its working
<noiesmo> shiner421, cool
<shiner421> ill try beryl again after this
<shiner421> maybe I had old drivers
<ootput> just follow the nvidia+beryl guide on the forums
<ootput> or wiki, i forget which
<ootput> i believe you end up with a beta (but apparently stable) nvidia driver
<defrysk> shiner421, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu
<Kleggas> Hi. I have an Acer 5100 with a realtek 7.1 capable sound card that just do not work. I had it fully working after installing edgy, then I installed ati drivers and the sound crapped out, only standard 2.0 sound without mic. today I noticed the new kernel and hoped for this to fix my problem so I made an dist-upgrade and now I have no sound at all. How can I get rid of the sound drivers in fglrx in ubuntu repositories so it can use alsa to
<Kleggas> give me both audio and video working. OR, if thats not possible, how can I fix ANY sound at ALL? or which distro does support alc880 sound together with fglrx?
<shiner421> I keep getting the warning the following packages cannot be authenticated, is that bad?
<defrysk> shiner421, not bad just a pain
<shiner421> k
<Tomcat_> shiner421: It doesn't guarantee that the package comes from the correct person, but it's usually alright.
<ootput> shiner421: depending on the package, you should be able to get it authenticated
<defrysk> you need to dset up the gpg key
<cge> I want to push a sine wave of around 440Hz out of my sound card. Is there a simple way to do so?
<Tomcat_> cge: Audacity should do that... no idea if there's an easier way.
<cge> Tomcat_: Ah, I didn't think of audacity. Thanks
<ootput> cge: sox -w -s -t .nul /dev/zero 440.wav synth 300 sine create 440
<ootput> cge: that's a five minute clip
<amonkey> i'm trying to copy some stuff from a samba share, is there a copy and verify command?
<Jordan_U_> ootput: How do I add he user to the audio group?
<Jordan_U_> *the
<ootput> Jordan_U_: adduser [user]  [group] 
<Binja> gj
<miniman_> Hey could someone help me out?
<miniman_> Anyone here who is willing to help me out?
<dope> how do i activate the screen saver from the console?
<Softly> dunno
<miniman_> How do I run xchat?
<wickedly_cool>  its 4 in the morning and the all the decent techies are up watching 1's and 0's
<miniman_> lol
<miniman_> I've used windows my entire life, and I'm coding an operating system with a few other guys, so I thought it was time to use linux.
<miniman_> :P
<miniman_> So now I'm trying to figure it all out :S
<sarikan> hi, how can I set the location for installation of new software?
<dope> there no way to manually start the screensaver?
<wickedly_cool> linux rocks yo... im a geek squad agent and they wont let us use linux but i have used ubuntu on a number of occasions when windows just wont cut it
<miniman_> well would you happen to know how to run xchat? :P
<wickedly_cool> sudo schat in a terminal
<wickedly_cool> xchat
<wickedly_cool> or just use BitchX
<ink251> I need to send options to a module (iwp2200) built into the kernel, how do I do this?
<sarikan> how can I install new applications to another partition?
<s1mple_m4n> can anyone help me install a few skins for mplayer? i am using v6.06 (dapper).
<ink251> I need to send options to a module (iwp2200) built into the kernel, how do I do this, i tried iwp2200.antenna=3 on the grub boot options
<KenSentMe> Does anyone here use Democracyplayer on Edgy?
<_0mk4r_> is there any good book-reader(pdf,chm,djvu) with nice bookmarking facilty?
<l3mr> is it possible to deboostrap a 64bit system from a running 32bit one?
<mixa> Sorry for spammin main channel, but I've just started using linux and I have some newbie questions. Can you direct me to a better channel or does someone want to help me here?
<DigitalNinja> I just made some changes to /boot/grub/menu.list. Is there a grub command I need to run to update grub?
<KenSentMe> mixa: this channel is for newbie ubuntu users also
<DigitalNinja> mixa: Just as away
<DigitalNinja> oh
<DigitalNinja> ask away
<KenSentMe> DigitalNinja: i don't think so
<DigitalNinja> I thought there was a grub command
<KenSentMe> DigitalNinja: just reboot
<mixa> Ok Well. My question is: How I get good media player
<DigitalNinja> I'll do some googling
<mixa> for ubuntu
<Jordan_U_> DigitalNinja: No, it loads the menu.list at boot
<DigitalNinja> oh
<cmfi> k pasa pea?
<DigitalNinja> I'll try a reboot and see what happens
<mixa> I tried with easy ubuntu but its down or something cant get contact
<cmfi> vuestra puta mnadre
<cmfi> ns vemo
<cmfi> 
<KenSentMe> mixa: go to help.ubuntu.com and check the desktop guide. It's all there
<_0mk4r_> is there any good ebook reader?
<n0yd> Does Ubuntu's sudo pkg not use /etc/sudoers by default?  There isn't a section to enable sudo for my user (Although sudo obviously works), and generally sudo uses /etc/sudoers to grant sudo access to users like "user ALL=(ALL) ALL)
<kyawzin> can anyon help me setting up DNS?
<nzhomie> your own dns?
<rapid> DigitalNinja, there is no command you need to run with grub as with lilo
<DigitalNinja> mixa: I've used "easy ubuntu" and it works some of the time. However, it messes with apt. I'm trying to find some other way of installing multimedia
<Jordan_U_> !restricted | mixa
<ubotu> mixa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kyawzin> I want to host a subdomain on my server with static IP address and I now changed the A record for that subdomain to point to my server IP
<kyawzin> but it is not yet working I think I need to have some sort of configuration on my server
<kyawzin> is that right?
<rapid> kyawzin, bind 9 howto
<kyawzin> Can anybody advise me where to start to host subdomain?
<mixa> thanks
<ehab> i just upgraded the kernel to 2-6-18 how can i use iptables its not here
<ehab> i just upgraded the kernel to 2-6-18 how can i use iptables its not here
<KenSentMe> mixa: it's a guide for newbie ubuntu users
<noiesmo> !iptables |ehab
<ubotu> ehab: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wickedly_cool> does everyone like 6.10 better than 6.06?
<KenSentMe> wickedly_cool: for my desktop i do, but for my server i like dapper better
<ehab> ubotu: it gives me upgrade iptables or kernel why
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it gives me upgrade iptables or kernel why - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n0yd> No one can tell me where ubuntu's sudo pkg gets its config by default?
<KenSentMe> ehab: ubotu is a bot
<Jordan_U_> n0yd: I am not sure I understand your question, could you rephrase it?
<wickedly_cool> yeah i am thinking about going to 6.10 cause 6.06 is a little buggy not bad though just a little
<n0yd> Jordan_U_: Does Ubuntu's sudo pkg not use /etc/sudoers by default?  There isn't a section to enable sudo for my user (Although sudo obviously works), and  generally sudo uses /etc/sudoers to grant sudo access to users like "user ALL=(ALL) ALL)
<zarul> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it gives me upgrade iptables or ... lol..  ubotu is a genius
<ehab> kenserrtme: what ????
<umar> hi all
<cyphase> are there any plans to have out-of-the-box avahi enabled file-sharing in feisty?
<ootput> wickedly_cool: if anything, it'd be the other way round :D
<umar> how can we suppress root password in general user.....as ubuntu live cd does
<ootput> but i still prefer 6.10
<n0yd> Jordan_U_: Apparently it's pulling a config from somewhere else in Ubuntu, unlike the daefult sudo installation from a src tarball for example
<cyphase> via gnome-user-share or something
<ehab> noiesmd: i can run the problem when i upgraded the kernel i use sarge i upgraded the kernel to 2.6.18 the fire wall gives me ere when i type $iptables -L
<KenSentMe> ehab: ubotu is a bot, it not a real person. It can give standard answers
<KenSentMe> !bot | ehab
<ubotu> ehab: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ootput> are most of you content with rhythmbox, or are you using something similar yet lightweight?
<ehab> kensentme : atoumatic
<KenSentMe> ehab: yes
<wickedly_cool> yeah i was thinking since 6.10 is so new it is bound to have a lot of bugs... but doesnt every OS?
<ehab> dam no thats new
<ehab> cool script
<ehab> kensentme :thanks
<ootput> wickedly_cool: openbsd doesn't ;)
<n0yd> Jordan_U_: No idea?
<ehab> i like it here
<ehab> debian rooks
<Jordan_U_> n0yd: Ubuntu uses sudoers AFIK, I have no idea why it wouldn't work
<ehab> the shell gives me errot upgrade fire wall or kernel
<ehab> i did both
<ehab> now what
<niru> how to suppress root password in a general user
<n0yd> Jordan_U_: Look at yours, it doesn't specify acces for users in /etc/sudoers, and it's kind of annoying, because I want to enable a passwordless sudo access for a certain user
<niru> any help
<niru> n0yd:any help
<niru> how to suppress root password in a general user
<n0yd> niru: suppress? Can you rephrase that
<SilverTab> anyone got ndiswrapper to work in edgy?? it was working well in dapper but no luck in edgy so far...
<niru> I dont want to  type root password when I am a general user
<cmt^^> Is there any good DC++-client for ubuntu edgy? linuxdcpp is buggy as hell
<SilverTab> I tried with both my WUSB54GC and my DWL-G132...and it just wont work
<n0yd> niru: You mean for sudo? You want a passwordless sudo?
<niru> n0yd:yes
<ehab> all: i need help
<niru> is it possible
<niru> yes n0yd
<Jordan_U_> niru: Running as root / having a passwordless sudo is not recommended and insecure
<n0yd> niru: Heh, yes its possible, unfortunately it appears ubuntu sets up sudo differently than say a default install of sudo, I'm trying to to figure it out myself at the moment
<nzhomie> cmt^^ : install a program called automatix it is like synaptic but has comon software that people use it can install a good DC++ program for you
<Jordan_U_> !automatix | nzomie
<ubotu> nzomie: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jordan_U_> cmt^^: Don't use automatix ^^^^^^^
<Hawkins> Does anyone knows how to get Voodoo Banshee working on Ubuntu ?
<SilverTab> mmm so no luck anyone with ndiswrapper+edgy?? I get a driver present,hardware present...but it just wont scan any networks or anything
<umar> n0yd, got it?//???
<n0yd> umar: hmm?
<ryba> ryba
<niru> n0yd:then ubuntus sudo package is different you mean?
<umar> n0yd, i think some where we need to tweek password or shadow files
<n0yd> niru: Apparently, different from using sudo on my Arch and Gentoo installs
<n0yd> umar: Ya, I'm looking into that right now
<umar> n0yd, sudo can be used from terminal
<n0yd> umar: Of it can
<umar> n0yd, but for GUI
<umar> n0yd, accessing from menu
<umar> n0yd, for example network settings,,,,,,
<n0yd> I'm trying to set it up so it's passwordless, but /etc/sudoers isn't used by ubuntu's sudo pkg apparently
<n0yd> So I can have my bash alias' working...
<niru> umar:then does it mean that ubuntu's sudo pacakge will solve the problem?
<umar> niru, no
<umar> niru, i think
<niru> n0yd:then does it mean that ubuntu's sudo pacakge will solve the problem of suppressing the root password
<SilverTab> mmm ok in dmesg I get: wlan0: no IPv6 routers present...this might have something to do with it
<dbe> Which package do I need to stream .mpg movies?
<dbe> play*
<noiesmo> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> Hawkins: you might not be able to get Banshee drivers, but vga should still work
<noiesmo> !w32codecs
<niru> n0yd:?
<Hawkins> frogzoo, Shoud I be able to improve performance from current vesa driver I've chosen from xorg.conf ?
<dbe> noiesmo: Is mpg non-free format?
<_goofy_> how do i configure wine
<Starcraftmazter> whats the difference between glibc-2.2 / non glibc-2.2 MySQL source, anyone?
<frogzoo> Hawkins: yes, if you can find a driver, but I don't know if there's a supported driver anymore
<frogzoo> goofey: winecfg
<dbe> Is .mpg non-free software?
<_goofy_> i new it was somthing simple but i just couldnt rember
<_goofy_> thanks
<frogzoo> !restricted | dbe
<ubotu> dbe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Starcraftmazter> yo anyone
<dbe> frogzoo: I could not find mpg listed there.
<Starcraftmazter> whats the difference between glibc-2.2 / non glibc-2.2 MySQL source?
<dbe> frogzoo: Why is not some mpg package installed, can you just tell me if the format is free software or not?
<frogzoo> dbe: you didn't look very hard - mpeg is a restricted format
<n0yd> niru: Interestingly enough, it started working by itself (I think I forgot to log off and back on)
<n0yd> niru: read here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_use_.22sudo.22_without_prompt_for_password_.28not_secure.29
<disposable> Can AIGLX work with fglrx driver?
<dbe> frogzoo: So non-free software with other words.
<frogzoo> disposable: only the open source driver
<frogzoo> !beryl | disposable
<ubotu> disposable: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Phelanor> Morning everyone
<nzhomie> howdy
<disposable> frogzoo, so the answer is no?
<Phelanor> So I finally got around the problem with my video card
<Phelanor> and I'm wondering how does ont get to the restricted modules in synaptic?
<Phelanor> im looking at the binary driver howto and the instructions dont match up
<Starcraftmazter> whats the difference between glibc-2.2 / non glibc-2.2 MySQL source?
<frogzoo> Phelanor: synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> enable universe/multiverse & click reload
<ootput> for those of you using Banshee as your audio player, is it normal, when importing a music dir for the first time, for there to be errors amounting to: "Index is less than 0 or more than or equal to the list count.\n Parameter name: index\n 0" ?
<frogzoo> Starcraftmazter: I imagine that's explained in the docs - check /usr/share/doc/
<JQG> hi,anyone has applied ubuntu server on a business project indeed?
<Phelanor> That did the trick
<Phelanor> Thanks!
<vlt> Hello. I'm looking for the pkg "lzma" in dapper repos but can't find it. Where is it?
<Phelanor> JQG: Friend of mine uses it
<Phelanor> In a business setting
<Hawkins> How can I get AltGr button work via remote desktop ?
<JQG> Phelanor>	it's a real business project?how about its performance vs debian?
<vlt> How can I set stdin as input file for pbzip2?
<snowblink> Does the latest gdm patch really require rebooting to take effect?
<Hawkins> I've got Ubuntu with remote desktop enabled and I'm currently using WinXP with TightVNC, it's working well but can't use AltGr
<Steven_> hello?
<Hawkins> Hi
<vlt> Hawkins: Are you working in a vncserver session or something like krfb?
<dogfood2006> i'd like to be abe to surf the web using vi commands
<dogfood2006> which browser should I use
<Phelanor> Im not sure what he ran it against
<Hawkins> vlt, just enabled remote desktop from Ubuntu system menu and connected with TightVNC, didn't set a any specific server
<Phelanor> He uses Ubuntu for ease of deployment
<frogzoo> dogfood2006: cli browsers - try links2 or elinks
<Phelanor> That was the main reason he chose ubuntu over other distributions
<rj45> im new
<dogfood2006> i hate having to use the cursor keys to go up and down on a website whe my fingers are already on the qwerty kb
<dogfood2006> besides on the thinkpad the cursor keys are totally displaced
<dogfood2006> links2 or elinks, which one should i use
<JQG> Phelanor>	thanks
<dogfood2006> thanks for the suggestion on elinks and links2 but it doesnt look like you can use vi commands to navigate
<vlt> Hawkins: I have no experience with gnome's or kde's integrated remote desktop server (I only rememer it beeing a bit too slow for my needs). I succressfully use a separate vncserver running and its own gnome/kde/whatever session.
<elfreakz> i upgraded too 6.10, i feel that the bootup is slow.. is that normal?
<dogfood2006> basically i'd like to be able to navigate with hjkl
<dogfood2006> you can do this in gmail
<Hawkins> vlt, using separate vncserver is it possible to have VNC connection in console too, for example when booting X ?
<vlt> Hawkins: Install the pkg tightvncserver, run `vncserver :1` as user and define a password. Then connect to it with a vncviewer on Port ::5901 (or just :1), and run .....
<vlt> Hawkins: mmh, don#t got your question ...
<vlt> How can I set stdin as input file for pbzip2?
<vlt> And where is lzma in Dapper?
<Hawkins> When I use CRTL+ALT+backspace to reboot X my VNC disconnects, I have to go to Ubuntu PC and log in there, return to my Win PC here and then reconnect VNC
<vlt> Hawkins: With separate vncserver you don't need to run an ordinary X server at all on the ubuntu machine.
<Hawkins> Ah, I'll try to set up vncserver now :)
<karthik> i have installed windows in hd0,1 and linux in hd0,0 every time i boot linux is booting and its not giving me an option in the boot time could anyone plz help out in this problem
<vlt> Hawkins: You start (mayabe several) vnc*server* sessions for maybe different users on different ports ...
<aL\away> does ubunto have any firewall
<aL\away> if not do i need one
<vlt> karthik: using GRUB or LILO as boot loader?
<aL\away> and what options do i have
<karthik> iam using grub but i dosent work
<vlt> aL\away: Ubuntu is based on the linux kernel which has built in firewall "iptables"
<nzhomie> ubuntu has a built in firewall you have to get firestarter from aptget or synaptic
<elfreakz> is it normal for 6.10 bootup slow?
<aL\away> vlt
<Hawkins> vlt, I only need one, and I do need Xserver too, because that Ubuntu machine is going to be a normal operating PC with graphical interface. Currently I've got some network problems with that machine so I can't normally use it
<vlt> aL\away: By default no rules are defined
<karthik> title windowsxp(loader)
<aL\away> how can i view configuration
<vlt> aL\away: By default no rules are defined
<aL\away> how can i define rules
<nzhomie> download firestarter it is a nice gui that can help you make rules
<vlt> aL\away: You can create rules with the `iptables` command
<Hawkins> Is vncserver and vnc4server the same software ?
<nzhomie> firestarter if you prefer gui
<vlt> Hawkins: vncserver is a virtual pkg I think. But I reccommend using tightvncserver for there are some font problems with vnc4server on ubuntu (dapper at least)
<karthik> dudes i entered the following commands in the grub-----> title windowsxp(loader) root (hd0,1) makeactive chainloader+1 <------its giving me an option but oc selecting it its giving me an error and asking me to restart
<DocTomoe> Are there any known (even inofficial) OOo2.1 repositories for Edgy?
<vlt> aL\away: There are several gui tools for creating rules as nzhomie said before.
<Hawkins> vlt, thank you, downloading and installing now :)
<vlt> How can I set stdin as input file for pbzip2?
<vlt> And where is lzma in Dapper?
<karthik> dudes i entered the following commands in the grub-----> title windowsxp(loader) root (hd0,1) makeactive chainloader+1 <------its giving me an option but oc selecting it its giving me an error and asking me to restart
<aL\away> ok
<aL\away> thanks
<nzhomie> no problem
<Quinn_Storm> anyone know how to change which volume channel the shortcut keys control? on my card the first listed channel is the headphone-only channel, and I need them to control the speaker channe;l
<Starcraftmazter> whats X11
<Tomcat_> vlt: I don't know pbzip2, but if it's compatible to bzip2, stdin is default.
<karthik> dudes i entered the following commands in the grub-----> title windowsxp(loader) root (hd0,1) makeactive chainloader+1 <------its giving me an option but oc selecting it its giving me an error and asking me to restart
<Tomcat_> vlt: apt-get install lzma?
<Tomcat_> karthik: What error?
<nzhomie> x11 is The X Window System (X11) is the basis of Ubuntu's user interface
<Starcraftmazter> thanks
<nzhomie> no problem
<Quinn_Storm> I hate to ask such a basic question, but I have no idea what app even handles the keys
<vlt> Tomcat_: `apt-cache search lzma`        -->     p7zip - 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio
<karthik> Invalid Drive specification
<Tomcat_> karthik: Do you have WinXP on hd0,1? Check with grub or gparted.
<vlt> Tomcat_: Is it the same as "lzma" on Edgy/Debian/...?
<_goofy_> i do i install a rpm
<Jordan_U_> Quinn_Storm: I don't know why I can't figure it out again, I did it myself a while ago, it's in the menues when you click the volume icon in the gnome-panel
<Hawkins> vlt, could you please help me with vncserver, can't connect now ?
<Jordan_U_> !RPM | _goofy_
<ubotu> _goofy_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Hawkins> In private message perhaps
<Tomcat_> vlt: I have no idea. Never used it. :o
<Quinn_Storm> Jordan_U_: the menu for the volume control only changes what pops up when you click on it
<_goofy_> correction how do i install a .rpm
<Quinn_Storm> Jordan_U_: it doesn't change what the hotkeys are connected to
<_goofy_> sorry i didnt see the earlyer post
<vlt> Hawkins: Did you install "tightvncserver"?
<Jordan_U_> Quinn_Storm: I recently set my volume keys to change the PCM channel instead of the "front" channel and I vaugly remember using those preferences but I can't figure it out again
<vlt> Hawkins: Are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<Hawkins> vlt, I installed it, set vncpasswd and typed vncserver:1 and in system monitor i see it running
<Quinn_Storm> heh
<Hawkins> vlt Dapper
<vlt> Hawkins: `netstat -tulpen | grep vnc`
<vlt> Hawkins: Which port is used
<vlt> ?
<phrizer> how can i remove "open with" menu items in nautilus? I recently removed some software but the open with items for it are persisting.
<Jordan_U_> Quinn_Storm: Right click on the volume icon and go to preferences
<Quinn_Storm> ok...
<Hawkins> vlt, there's 2 rows, ports are 5901 nad 6001
<Quinn_Storm> (I've already been here)] 
<Hawkins> *and
<Jordan_U_> Quinn_Storm: Are you trying to make the same keys controll a different channel or are you trying to make a new key mapping?
<elfreakz> anybody know how to i do change my desktop look, like dock, calendar, weather, theme?
<Quinn_Storm> I need the volume keys (and the little mid-screen meter) to control the speaker channel instead of the headphones one
<vlt> Hawkins: Connect from vncviewer to port 5901: `vncviewer host::5901` or `vncviewer host:1`
<Hawkins> vlt, I got in, didn't know I have to use ip::port :)
<Hawkins> With that integrated thingy it needed only ip
<vlt> Hawkins: Now you should see an empty X screen (if not defined any "autostart" command in .vnc/x_somethin.conf)
<vlt> Hawkins: [only ip]  That's because the default port is 5900
<ravhin> good morning
<Hawkins> vlt, yep, empty console type screen
<ski-worklap> is it possible to make particular apps (i'm thinking specifically of gaim here) to not start if there is another process already running, a la how windows/mac do it? it's very annoying to accidentally open an extra gaim and not be sure which if any of the programs are still connected... any ideas?
<ravhin> does someone in here by chance have a solution handy how to get apache to rotate logs?
<georgian2all> any romania users?
<ski-worklap> ravhin, how about rotatelogs?
<ravhin> ?
<ski-worklap> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<ski-worklap> ravhin, rotatelogs is a simpe little log rotater that is bundled with apache (at least in 1.x)
<Jordan_U_> Quinn_Storm: That is in the preferences for me when I right click the volume icon in gnome-panel I get this: http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/Screenshot.png
<ski-worklap> or you can use syslog.conf or something like that to d oit
<ski-worklap> TROGDOR!
<ski-worklap> there's only one o in trogdor
<ski-worklap> err, there are 2, not 3 o's in trogdor :)
<teclo-> Hello. Do you think 512 MB RAM on a iBook would be enough to run Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<mumbl> ski-worklap: afaik this is an application' task to check wether it is already running
<ravhin> ski-worklap: ahhh thank you. I didn't find that through google
<raskar> hi every body
<Quinn_Storm> Jordan_U_: I do too but it does NOT change what the hotkeys ontrol
<ski-worklap> mumbl, yeah, that's how firefox does it, i wonder why gaim doesn't
<ski-worklap> teclo-, definitely
<Dandre> hello
<mumbl> ski-worklap: i'm a bit upset of this too. to my mind this is a bug in gaim
<teclo-> ski-worklap: thank you
<MeisterZopf> how do I configure the keyboard layout so I can push the windows button and the Applications menu opens?
<elfreakz> my 6.10 start very slow.. is that normal?
<cwillu> how can I change the default action when clicking on a mount that pops up on the desktop?
<Dandre> I am looking for a graphical frontend to diff for gnome in ubuntu distro Is there such a tool?
<teclo-> Now talking about cpu speed. Do you think a G3 running at 600 MHz will be enough ubuntu-powerpc with KDE as a GUI ?
<tripppy> is vdr availbe for ubuntu?
<anorexicpillow> wow question after question in here
<ski-worklap> mumbl, i suppose i could write a shell script as a launcher that says ps auxww | grep -v grep | grep /usr/bin/gaim || /usr/bin/gaim
<ski-worklap> but that sucks
<ski-worklap> teclo-, yep
<cwillu> anorexicpillow: and only you can fix the balence :)
<ski-worklap> you can tune how many effects show in kde
<anorexicpillow> lol
<teclo-> ski-worklap: yeah, I know KDE well :)
<ski-worklap> teclo-, then why ask?
<mumbl> ski-worklap, i think gnome devs are working on a general solution for this already
<ski-worklap> you know you can
<mumbl> i'm not sure though
<vlt> Hawkins: Now you can start your favorite WM or DE. I'm on kubuntu actually so I ran `startkde` now. Don't know the gnome cmd. Maybe you shoul type "start" and then <TAB> and look what it's offering you ...
<teclo-> hmmm wait
<teclo-> but 128MB of RAM won't be enough for KDE I guess
<ski-worklap> teclo-, you could run xubuntu if you are worried about gui effects slowing your machine down
<ski-worklap> teclo-, 128MB is enough but that's cutting it close
<ski-worklap> i'd go with xfce in xubuntu in that case
<anorexicpillow> okay i have a question:P Why doesny headset mic work? it doesnt work for music or talking :(
<elfreakz> teclo-, KDE is for desktop midification?
<ski-worklap> anorexicpillow, sudo alsamixer
<ski-worklap> see if your headphone is set to volume 0
<anorexicpillow> okay ill go do those now :)
<vlt> I'm trying to uncompress an lzma compressed stream on dapper. I tried `somedata | 7z e -si -so` but it tells me "Incorrect command line". What's wrong here?
<ski-worklap> gnome doesn't autodtect headphones being plugged in and switch fromthe main speakers in my experience
<ski-worklap> ok i've answered enough questions. time to masturbate.
<teclo-> ski-worklap: well I have boxes with 128MB of RAM here, but I run fluxbox on them because kde would be too slow. But my goal is here to buy a second-hand 12 inches iBook that will be fast enough to run KDE at a decent speed. I'm gonna put 512 MB of RAM in it, but I'm worried about the processor speed. I guess a G4 around 1 GHz shoudl be enough
<ski-worklap> teclo-, cpu speed wise you should be fine
<Hawkins> vlt, it's startx in gnome, but it says following: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. and if I sudo it says Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<ski-worklap> esp. if you have accelerated graphics driver
<cwillu> teclo-: memory's really the big thing to worry about;  512 should be fine (256 is my limit)
<rapid> teclo-, a 1gig with 512 of ram is plenty
<ski-worklap> only concern i'd have is memory on those 128M boxes - run xfce on them
<anorexicpillow> okay in alsamixer headphones doesnt have a meter its just a little box that says 00
<ski-worklap> anorexicpillow, arrow over to it and pres up a few times
<eyalw> exit
<anorexicpillow> it highlights everything :S
<ski-worklap> anorexicpillow, that's weird
<vlt> Hawkins: Yes, that's right. startx is not the cmd to run gnome DE, it runs an X server
<teclo-> won't a 600 MHz G3 be too slow ?
<ski-worklap> maybe alsa doesn't undersatnd the headphone line on your soundcard
<ski-worklap> you can get one of those usb headsets
<Hawkins> Ah
<anorexicpillow> this isnt a usb one its a mic in and headphone jack :S
<ski-worklap> teclo-, depends on what effects you have and if you have an accelerated graphics driver
<rapid> teclo-, I had a 600 mhz laptop running kde pretty good and playing full screen videos
<anorexicpillow> http://img344.imageshack.us/img344/1949/screenshotip8.png
<ski-worklap> i feel like i'm repeating myself ....
<Hawkins> It's the only thing typing start and pressing tab brings up
<vlt> Can anyone tell Hawkins the eqiv command for "startkde" taht runs gnome?
<teclo-> rapid: sounds nice
<ski-worklap> anorexicpillow, yeah. i had that problem on a laptop once
<vlt> s/taht/that/
<anorexicpillow> did you ever get it fixed?
<ski-worklap> no that comp was a loaner
<teclo-> rapid: uhh I mean 600 MHz PowerPC processor. A PowerPC at 600 MHz is faster than a x86 processor at 600 MHz
<ski-worklap> anorexicpillow, try master m and master s, alsa might have misidentified which is the headphone ine
<ski-worklap> line
<anorexicpillow> okay ill try that now
<cwillu> how can i rerun the autorun action for a device without ejecting it?
<rapid> teclo-: you can always make it faster by removing unneeded stuff etc
<anorexicpillow> hmmm nothing seems to be happening
<Starcraftmazter> how do I stop firefox from grouping windows, xp style?
<McMadd> Does anybody know where the powermanagement settings are stored? I need to prevent my monitor from going blank. (I've got an alternate .xsession running)
<cwillu> Starcraftmazter: just open stuff in new windows
<Starcraftmazter> thats exactly what I do
<slacker> lo
<Starcraftmazter> and then once I have heaps, they bunch up
<anorexicpillow> oh like Firefox 4
<Starcraftmazter> like they do in XP before you disable the grouping option
<anorexicpillow> i hate that
<Starcraftmazter> where do I diosable it in ubuntu?
<slacker> quick question, is there a way to see which updates are available via the command line?
<prOMiNd> hi all -_-
<anorexicpillow> hello :P
<prOMiNd> : >
<prOMiNd> DJ Tiesto - Hitmix 2005 .mp3
<prOMiNd> oO :)
<Starcraftmazter> yo anyone
<slacker> Starcraftmazter: using gnome?
<Starcraftmazter> yes
<anorexicpillow> no idea but great question and i too would like to know how to disable that
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!
<slacker> right mouse click on the panel
<slacker> select preferences
<slacker> and there you will find happyness
<Starcraftmazter> panel?
<slacker> yeah
<slacker> the bottom panel
<McMadd> Does anybody know where the powermanagement settings are stored? I need to prevent my monitor from going blank. (I've got an alternate .xsession running)
<slacker> "the taskbar"
<Starcraftmazter> thers no free space on it
<Hawkins> vlt, I though I found the right command, gnome-start, but it says 'gnome-session: you're already running a session manager'
<cwillu> Starcraftmazter: there should be a little grab bar to the left of the items
<slacker> Starcraftmazter: just click between the desktop icon and the other icons
<cwillu> ribht click that
<Starcraftmazter> aha
<Starcraftmazter> woooooo
<Starcraftmazter> 8)
<slacker> Quick question, is there a way to see which updates are available via the command line?
<vlt> Hawkins: Mmh, I never experienced such problems (using kde) ,,,
<Rage__> slacker: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<vlt> Hawkins: I'll check it on a Debian/Gnome machine, brb ...
<slacker> Rage__: that is doing the update
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello! last night i was removeing some programs and something happends with my gnome!panels are strange(some icons missing),icons in menu are missing,can't open themes,can't open synaptic(it says wrong password)
<Starcraftmazter> I somehow got rid of all the progs on the panel??
<Rage__> slacker: It shows you first.
<slacker> and aptitude update && aptitude upgrade is safer
<slacker> when the update fails it will not upgrade
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i think i removed something gnome uses but don't know what
<slacker> but thats besides the point
<Hawkins> vlt, might be that I did something wrong while setting up server, I mean using 'netstat -tulpen | grep vnc' I see two lines even though I ran only 'vncserver :1' once
<slacker> ok, an upgrade simulate will do it
<slacker> but i'm sure there is another way
<vlt> Hawkins: I think on 600x the java server is listening ...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone has idea what to do?any sugestions are welcome else i will put FedoraCore 6 and i will give up of Ubuntu :(
<cyber_brain_mfkg> but everything was working just fine till last night
<slacker> what did you remove?
<vlt> Hawkins: i just tried on Debian. The command there seems to be `gnome-session`. And I get the same error (don't know, if anyone else on that machine runs gnome right now, so I don't want to try the "--replace" option).
<munk3h> Hello, Is there a way to limit the size of the logs in my .beagle folder?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> slacker: rhythmbox
<slacker> ahh
<munk3h> it's currently 3.8Gb in size
<cyber_brain_mfkg> slacker: but i thing it removed something gnome uses :(
<slacker> cyber_brain_mfkg: install rythmbox again
<slacker> it will resolve your dependencies
<Starcraftmazter> yo, I have programs open, but they are not in the panel, whats up?
<public> this is a simple question but how do I set a simple image as screen saver, in the utility there is no way to choose a fixed image
<vlt> Hawkins: Can you run a `ps u` and tell me the name of the first process that looks like your "real" gnome session's start command?
<elfreakz> my firefox auto shutdown/close... WHY?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> slacker: trying to solve problem i installed gnome-desktop and ubuntu-desktop and now it says that the rhythmbox is installed now :(
<slacker> cyber_brain_mfkg: sorry, come again
<slacker> cyber_brain_mfkg: dpkg -l | grep rhythmbox
<public> does someone know about it ?
<slacker> cyber_brain_mfkg: it should list it like this: ii  rhythmbox
<finalbeta> elfreakz, probably crashed. Does that allot lately.
<munk3h> elfreakz: run firefox from a terminal, then when it automatically quits, post the results along with the page you were on into an ubuntu forum post.
<finalbeta> elfreakz, if you start it it will ask to resume the session.
<slacker> cyber_brain_mfkg: once you have installed rhytmbox, restart your gnome session
<slacker> and you should be up and running again
<jhaig> public: Have you tried using the "Picture folder" screensaver?
<anorexicpillow> lol one more question about audio... when i start audacity i get an error that reads"Error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio." I checked this in the forums and follwed a guys instructions yet it still doesnt work. any ideas?
<jhaig> public: I'm not quite sure how to configure it, though.
<Hawkins> vlt, wait a minute, I'm starting up vncserver again with this tuto http://www.debianadmin.com/remotely-manage-machines-using-vnc.html
<Hawkins> vlt, does it matter if I use vncserver :1 or :2 ?
<vlt> Hawkins: no, only if you have already running one
<vlt> Hawkins: the dest port for :2 is ::5902 then
<vlt> Hawkins: Or just host:2
<Starcraftmazter> yo, programs don't go on panel, anyone?
<Hawkins> vlt, roger, I'm using :1 because I'm not inteded to run more than one vnc-client
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nothing happends
<cyber_brain_mfkg> where's slacker?
<a7p> hi everyone, does anyone know if there will be an OpenOffice 2.1 backport for edgy?
<munk3h> anorexicpillow: try #linuxactionshow. They like ubuntu and also use audacity to edit their podcast. Ask them how they got it going?
<munk3h> anorexicpillow: they're v. friendly. Look for Bryan or Chris
<anorexicpillow> okay will do
<Starcraftmazter> =/
<_goofy_> i keep gettine a error when trying to run limewire after install:runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<ArIdA> hi, does anyone use latex
<ArIdA> ?
<ootput> hi guys, can any of you recommend an alarm app from gnome?
<ootput> preferably something with a gui
<a7p> ootput, what dou you want to be alarmed about?
<a7p> TeaTime?
<a7p> ArIdA, yes, I am sure someone does - (I am sure cause I do *g*)
<munk3h> anorexicpillow: the podcast ain't too shabby either :-)
<anorexicpillow> :O
<Hawkins> vlt, sorry it took so long, but had other business, anyway I got back in and typed ps u from XP-machine in vnc and got 5 processes
<anorexicpillow> lol my podcast? :S
<_goofy_> what do i need to file share on a windows network
<johns^> ArIdA: I do. Sometimes :)
<mjr> _goofy_, samba
<Hawkins> vlt, these are: bash , Xtightvnc :1 -d , xterm -geometry , -bash and ps u
<BlackHawk> hi
<mjr> (if you need to share files; if you just need to access windows shares, you can do that with Nautilus's network browsing)
<vlt> Hawkins: Is the "real" gnome session still running on ubuntu's tty7?
<Hawkins> Yes
<jhaig> ArIdA: What is your LaTeX question?
<Jako> Hello fokes, i can' t install my graphic card driver...for my Radeon 9800 pro, i've tried a few things and nothing seems to work... when im trying to install the ati driver downloaded from their homepage i'll get this shit http://pastebin.antistof.dk/36 - Please help me!
<Hawkins> vlt, should that original gnome session be terminated, I'm really newbie with ubuntu so please forgive me my stupidness :|
<Hawkins> and with linux in general
<MeisterZopf> how do I configure the keyboard layout so I can push the windows button and the Applications menu opens?
<SpiX^> root@server2:/opt/lampp# /opt/lampp/lampp start
<SpiX^> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.5.5a...
<SpiX^> XAMPP: Starting Apache with SSL (and PHP5)...
<SpiX^> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<SpiX^> XAMPP: Another FTP daemon is already running.
<SpiX^> XAMPP for Linux started.
<SpiX^> what to do ?
<johns^> seems great SpiX^
<SpiX^> no i can use the ftp
<johns^> so what's the problem?
<SpiX^> the ftp isent startig
<SpiX^> sorry for my eng
<anorexicpillow> heh
<johns^> SpiX^: are you sure? I meen, it say's ftpd is running
<Twinxor> shoot, am I finally connected?
<SpiX^> yes but haw can i stop that and use proftpd
<Twinxor> the joys of a crummy router and free wireless card
<anorexicpillow> lol
<elfreakz> how to install xmms skin?
<johns^> SpiX^: look in /etc/xinetd.d and in /etc/init.d for ftp servers
<mats> elfreakz: look up the xmms-site
<johns^> or doe a dpkg -l | grep ftp to see what is installed
<vlt> Hawkins: You shouldn't have to close a session to open another. That's a multiuser system. maybe there's a gnome setting (if there are any ;_)) that prevents running a second sesion as the same user?
<SpiX^> ??
<Empiric> hi all
<Empiric> my ubunut machine gets off
<Empiric> haphazardly
<elfreakz> my 6.10 startup very slow.. is that normal?
<morgs> Empiric: powers off when it shouldn't, or the other way around?
<Empiric> its hibernating
<Empiric> i think screen gets blank
<johns^> SpiX^: maybe proftpd is allready running so it won't start when it's called by the lampp script
<Empiric> no its was running
<Empiric> suddenly its blank screen
<Empiric> dont know why
<SpiX^> root@server2:/opt/lampp# /opt/lampp/lampp stop
<SpiX^> Stopping XAMPP for Linux 1.5.5a...
<SpiX^> XAMPP: Stopping Apache with SSL...
<SpiX^> XAMPP: Stopping MySQL...
<SpiX^> XAMPP: XAMPP-ProFTPD is not running.
<Empiric> no mouse and keyboard works
<Empiric> no some thing
<Empiric> i need to restart my machine
<johns^> SpiX^: stop pasting here ;)
<morgs> Empiric: laptop or desktop?
<morgs> Empiric: what version of Ubuntu?
<Empiric> 6.06
<maswan> systemtap is supposed to work in edgy with linux-image-debug installed, right?
<Hawkins> vlt, http://www.maccarthy.org/blog/2004/10/07/vnc-gnome-session/ Had to check that
<morgs> Empiric: try the memtest option when you boot - could be faulty RAM. A big cause of random crashes is subtle hardware issues
<eyalw> hi
<elfreakz> how come i do not have permission to move file from desktop to my ubuntu partition?
<maswan> I get a "semantic error: cannot find module kernel debuginfo: No DWARF information found" even though I have the debug package installed
<eyalw> how do i configure php 5 to use mySQL?
<morgs> elfreakz: what do you mean by "ubuntu partition"?
<Empiric> well system is live
<Empiric> i cant shutdown it now
<Empiric> any other way to check
<Hawkins> vlt, and voil , it started gnome :P
<elfreakz> morgs, i wanted to move xmms skin from desktop to xmms folder
<k-man_--> hi, which package has the unistd.h header file in it?
<morgs> Empiric: perhaps somebody else has an idea...
<elfreakz> morgs, but it say i dont have permission?
<morgs> elfreakz: where is the xmms folder?
<eyalw> how do i configure php 5 to use mySQL? ??
<elfreakz> morgs, usr/share/xmms/skins
<morgs> elfreakz: you should keep all your content under your home directory - look for a ".xmms" folder in your home directory or something like that
<morgs> elfreakz: ls -al in a terminal, or show hidden files in File Browser to see folders starting with "."
<elfreakz> morgs, i try.. wait
<_goofy_> how do i mount a usb drive so that is can be accessed by anyone not just the owner
<Mando> hey wutsup.. whats the best dreamweaver substitute for linux?
<elfreakz> morgs, there's only desktop in HOME
<morgs> elfreakz: if you want to put it in /usr/share/xmms/skins you need to be root with sudo... but you shouldn't need to put that type of thing there since most apps have a local (hidden) config folder in your home directory
<morgs> elfreakz: press Ctrl+H
<elfreakz> morgs, then? after CTRL+H what should i see?
<morgs> elfreakz: in the file browser you would then see a bunch of folders starting with "." appearing in your home directory
<tonyyarusso> Mando: Nvu's worth a look
<morgs> elfreakz: look for one with xmms in the name
<elfreakz> morgs, yeah i see the "."
<morgs> elfreakz: I don't use xmms so I'm guessing here, but most Ubuntu apps work like this
<elfreakz> morgs, but no xmms folder :(
<morgs> elfreakz: failing this, the answer to your original question is to open the terminal (in Applications/Accessories) and type "sudo mv ~/Desktop/[your file to move]  /usr/share/xmms/skins/"
<cjwatson> Does anyone know of anything available on Ubuntu to import files from Lotus Organizer?
<elfreakz> morgs, wait a minute
<cjwatson> Evolution doesn't seem to be able to do it
<eyalw> can someone help me configure php 5 to use mySQL? ??
<khaled> hi there, every time i update my programs using sudo apt0get update, i get the following:
<khaled> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<mats> eyalw: i would recomed #MYSQL og #PHP
<khaled> can anyone help plz
<eyalw> mats: hmm.. there no such channels i checked
<morgs> khaled: "grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list"
<morgs> khaled: you should get only one line not starting with #
<elfreakz> morgs, thats work :) thank you
<morgs> elfreakz: :-)
<khaled> morgs, what does this do?
<mats> eyalw: what? there is - and i think does guys is better too help you. I dont know - but i would think so.
<k-man_--> how do i find out which package contains a particular file?
<khaled> morgs, can u explain more plz?
<johns^> t
<cjwatson> k-man_--: dpkg -S <filename>
<morgs> khaled: grep searches for a pattern in a file. grep universe will show lines which have "universe" in them.
<k-man_--> cjwatson, i mean for a package that is not installed yet
<chable> hello
<cjwatson> k-man_--: if you're looking for a file in a package you might not have installed, use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<k-man_--> i need to find the package that has the unistd.h header
<eyalw> mats: ok, ill try again php and MYSQL
<morgs> khaled: you should only have one line in /etc/apt/sources.list showing universe, unless the others start with # which means they are commented out
<cjwatson> k-man_--: (there's also apt-file, but packages.ubuntu.com is probably easier for a one-shot search)
<smoenux> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<elfreakz> morgs, do you know how to search files in ubuntu?
<khaled> morgs, grep... gave me 6 lines
<k-man_--> thanks cjwatson
<morgs> khaled: yes I see, do any of them start with deb and no #?
<stefg> Uh,oh... dapper keeps on destroying the fat on my backup-partition (32 GB fat32)... ugly. Someone with similar problems in here?
<khaled> morgs, all of them
<khaled> :)
<morgs> khaled: did you "enable universe", and if so, how?
<khaled> morgs, i was trying to get my nvidia driver to work so i following the instructions in www.ubuntuguide/wiki/... and one of the steps was to modify sources.list
<elfreakz> morgs, what player do u use to player audio such as mp3?
<mcliber> hi
<khaled> morgs, would u line me to copy and paste my source.list
<morgs> khaled: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste in the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcliber> hi boys
<mats> elfreakz: xmms, mpg123 but you need some gstreamer-libs
<morgs> khaled: then give the link here
<VSpike> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<VSpike> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<khaled> morgs, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37157/
<elfreakz> i wonder why xmms cant go to my external hdd... my mp3 is in usb hdd... i try to add the directory, but i cant.. i have to open it copy and paste everything to playlist
<morgs> elfreakz: I just use rhythmbox
<morgs> khaled: checking it...
<kraut> moin
<VSpike> isn't there an ntfs driver called ntfs3b or something like that?
<k-man_--> how does ubuntu decide which run level to start in at boot time?
<k-man_--> does it not use inittab?
<morgs> khaled: I can't see anything wrong :(
<cjwatson> k-man_--: up to dapper, it's the 'id' (initdefault) field in /etc/inittab; from edgy on, it's /etc/event.d/rc-default (which does look at /etc/inittab too, for compatibility)
<morgs> khaled: unfortunately I have to go, hope somebody here can help!
<khaled> morgs, i have a backup od the original sources.list, shoul i resore it?
<elfreakz> morgs, rhythmbox cant import my mp3 folder?
<khaled> morgs, ok
<k-man_--> cjwatson, ah, i see
<khaled> morgs, thanks anyway
<k-man_--> thanks
<VSpike> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hdibani> PLEASE HELP FREE RYZOM http://www.ryzom.org/
<hdibani> http://games.slashdot.org/games/06/11/27/1416212.shtml
<khaled> guys, can anyone help me with my problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-204-3-186.dsl.bbeyond.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<eltech> how can one whos on 6.06 upgrade to 6.10?
<gnomefreak> eltech: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<ken> I have installed ubuntu, and am confronted with the same problem, namely refresh rates. Ubuntu simply puts my refresh rate at mind-hurting low rates. Someone please help me. I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and set my monitor rates @ (HxV) 31-54x50-99.
<ken> And now in screen resolution, i get option for running 800x600 mode @ 86Hz, and the same for 640x480 modes
<eltech> gnomefreak thanks
<ken> but whenever i select any of them ubuntu simply takes me back to the login screen
<chable> what codecs i need for watching avi
<gavin> Hello. I'm trying to install real player but aptitude won't let me because it says the package is BROKEN (I've never installed it), and it depends on xlib, which I can't install. What's up with that?
<ken> so now i am stuck at 1024x768 @ 61Hz. Someone please help. And now when i scroll any webpages its scrolls extremely slowly. This happened after i ran the reconfigure command
<ken> Someone please help
<smoenux> !mp | chable
<ubotu> mp: pretty-printer for email messages and other text files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.1-5 (edgy), package size 166 kB, installed size 496 kB
<smoenux> !mp3 | chable
<ubotu> chable: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k-man_--> how should i go about installing the ati drivers under edgy
<chable> cheers
<tonyyarusso> !ati | kman__
<ubotu> kman__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ken> Someone willing to help me?
<ken> please?
<smoenux> !ask | ken
<ubotu> ken: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smoenux> ^_^
<johns^> ken: what kind of graphics card
<ken> I already asked a question above in excruciatingly long detail. please scroll above and see
<ken> i am having a "nvidia geforce fx 5200"
* see-g just wrote his first three lines of shell script :)
<johns^> ken: did you install nvidia-glx?
<ken> no
<smoenux> ken, ah... ic, just bot back to my pc :P
<ken> i dont wish to
<smoenux> got*
<johns^> ken: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<johns^> ah
<ken> is it possible for me to get correct refresh rate without using any proprietry drivers?
<johns^> in dpkg-reconfigure, did you enter the memory size?
<johns^> like 128000
<smoenux> ken have you triied to add the extra resolutions you need to the xorg.conf file ?
<ken> johns^: no i left it blank
<rapid> see-g, do another 10000 then come back
<johns^> ken: then try again
<ken> smoenux: I added it through reconfigure command
<johns^> ken: at the end, select 'medium' instead of advanced
<ken> johns^: selecting medium doesn't help
<johns^> ken: so you can select resolutions and refresh rates
<johns^> ken: and adding the memory size?
<see-g> rapid: with or without bugfixing? (what was it like? approximately one bug in 100 lines of code?)
<ken> johns^: And manually entering my VxH refresh rates in "advanced" too doesn't help
<smoenux> Can someone help me with my Sound! I have 5.1 surround (which works fine btw) but the Base is comming out the wrong speaker !!!
<johns^> ken: agiain: and adding the memory size?
<smoenux> my speaker is dying
<gavin> Soo, yeah. Anybody know why I can't install real player? What's xlib?
<ken> johns^: from what i understand people with memory onboard the graphics card (mine has 128mb dedicated GPU memory) are supposed to keep it blank. SO i kept it blank
<prOMiNd> oO Hello aLL Oo :.
<johns^> ken: maybe, but i've got an fx 5200 with no problems up to 1600x1400 or something
<johns^> then again, I'm using nvidia-glx
<ken> johns^: but my monitorCRT can't support those resolutions
<ken> johns^: i simply want 800x600 @ 85Hz. which my monitor supports in Windows. I selected it in reconfiugre..."medium", as well as put the values in "advanced". but that doesn't help
<johns^> well, that's strange
<ken> johns^: Now, whenever i select 800x600 or 640x480, the screen resolution dialog box says (86Hz), whereas it actually should be 85Hz (my monitor can only support 85hz not more than that, how do i bring the value back to 85hz)
<ken> so than when i select either 800x600 or 640x480, x simply restarts
<ken> and i am stuck in 1024x768 @ 61Hz (this too should be 60Hz), but somehow this all got messed up. I reconfigured the x file various times, using the refresh rates of my manual. but that doesn;t help
<cpk1> ken: do you know the HorizSync and VertRefresh for your monitor?
<ken> PLEASE HELP
<ken> cpkl: my manual says it
<ken> cpkl: and i did a internet search and found that online information agrees with my manual
<cpk1> ken: and you put those values into xorg.conf?
<ken> cpkl: i ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and entered those values in "advanced" section of monitor detection
<Mandy|P> after tyring to install xp, my grub is destroyed. it does appear but when i select ubuntu it says error 15: file not found. i tried several ways of fixing it but it all comes out to this error. anyone here who can help?
<ken> Guys i need help my eyes hurt @ 60Hz, and i dont want to leave ubuntu one more time simply due to GODDAMN refresh rates
<ken> someone who knows how to do it right, please tell me
<gavin> I feel so sorry for you, really.
<ken> :(
<m0Z> hi
<mats> hi
<smoenux> Mandy|P,  :) never install xp after you install Linux :P
<cpk1> ken: do "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then look for Section "Monitor" and make sure the values are correct
<m0Z> i need some quick help if this is the right place :)
<smoenux> Mandy|P,  unfortunately I don't know how to fix it :(
<Mandy|P> anybody who does??
<ken> cpkl: can i edit the monitor section through gedit?
<gavin> m0Z: Just ask your question.
<Thuryn> ok
<mats> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Monitor
<ken> cpkl: If the values are incorrect?
<kaptengu> ken: you should be able to change that under Screen Resolution, otherwise, look at xorg.conf
<smoenux> ken, can you pastbin your xorg.conf?
<kaptengu> lol..paste here?!
<smoenux> no
<mats> m0Z: maybe
<gnomefreak> smoenux: open the file and paste it to pastebin
<kaptengu> ;)
<ken> hey, people it is right
<mats> m0Z: poast your problem ;)
<smoenux> gnomefreak: lol... it's not for me :)
<Mandy|P> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ken> Section "Monitor"
<ken>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<ken>         Option          "DPMS"
<ken>         HorizSync       31-54
<ken>         VertRefresh     50-99
<ken> EndSection
<eltech> why cant ubuntu just take a free partition i have and just install without creating the paritions manually?
<anorexicpillow> okay that is weird.. when i click on my clock to open the calender it says that "The Application Clock Applet has quit unexpectedly"
<tonyyarusso> eltech: It can...you just have to tell it to use that one
<ken> These values are right, i know that, i entered it into the "advanced" section from my manual
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > ken
<dreamer> anybody here with mt-daap experience ?
<eltech> hmm .. i did .. not happening though
<eltech> only manual, use continuous free space or erase whole hard disk
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Start the computer with a live-cd. Run a root-terminal, type: grub (enter) , wait, in prompt type root(hd0,0) if your /boot or / partition is hda1 (enter) setup(hd0) (enter) then just quit
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: the bot said it better
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: i'm logged into my system with the destroyed grub atm using the SGD super grub disc
<Mandy|P> right now
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: ok
<tonyyarusso> eltech: manually edit the table, yes, but you don't have to create anything
<mOZ> i've never worked with linux before so i have no idea. If I install ubuntu on a USB stick, will I be able to install software and use them, or will it be as if i was inserting a live cd?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: What is your root-partition?
<eltech> lets try it again then i guess
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: how can i figure this out?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: type: cat /etc/fstab
<gavin> mOZ: You can install software if you are using a USB stick (of course assuming you have room).
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: find line with /
<gavin> mOZ: It's basically no different than a hard-disk.
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: it says something like /dev/hda1
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: or if you have one eith /boot, then that one
<mOZ> great thnx. it's exactly what i need. I need to develop a project for the university under linux, so having it on usb stick will be no problem moving my job from uni and back
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: you mean / under mount point?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: yup
<Mandy|P> there is no line with that
<Mandy|P> only with /proc
<Mandy|P> maybe that's the reason why my first tries to restore it failed
<ken> gnomefreak: smoenux: kaptengu: cpkl: paste bin is giving my QUERY FAILURE, DUPLICATE entry, and all rubbish, please help me
<ken> *me
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: :(
<mOZ> I tried installing on an external hard-disk for that reason but wouldnt boot properly. gave kernel panic error.  USB should be fine i guess
<Mandy|P> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Maybe you should check the help pages for clues
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: oh please don't send me back to the wikis. they can't help that'S why i'm here
<Mandy|P> i allready checked there
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: OK. Sorry
<gavin> mOZ: I have shakey results with USB. Depends a lot on the BOIS. Good luck.
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: maybe i can just create a line for / ?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: No
<rapid> mOZ, i installed slax earlier to a 256mb memory stick, totally portable OS in ya pocket its cool :)
<ken> gnomefreak: smoenux: kaptengu: cpkl: Here is my pastebined .conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37161/
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Do you have a fstab with UUID:s?
<ken> gnomefreak: smoenux: kaptengu: cpkl: please plaese please please help me!!!!
* rapid hopes to make his own linux some day with LFS
<obstfliege> moin moin
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: wait i found / UUID=6a513cc0-6fc2-43f7-aab5-1a8c0d9f3d10 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ken> gnomefreak: smoenux: kaptengu: cpkl: Is someone even listening :(?
<kabtoffe> kabtoffe: OK. What does the commented line above that say?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: OK. What does the commented line above that say?
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: there is none
<Mandy|P> hda4 sorry
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: good...
<Mandy|P> can i change the uuid thingy to /dev/hda4 then?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: no
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe ok
<cpk1> I cant open web pages since I am in the middle of a dist-upgrade to edgy
<Mandy|P> because it looks like crap..
<ken> please help ;,-(
<cpk1> so hard to read your pastebin sorry ken
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: I just needed to know which partion has the boot files
<Mandy|P> ok
<ken> DAMN
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: And you didn't have one with /boot
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Did you?
<Starcraftmazter> perl is installed on ubuntu by deault, isnt it?
<mats> yes
<Starcraftmazter> what version
<Mandy|P> no only swap
<ken> This is so very frustrating and time-consuming DAMNIT
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: If not. open a terminal and type: sudo grub
<mats> ken: the life with linux <3
<khaled> hi everyone, i have a question, i read an article in ubuntu websit about InitNG whch can speed up my machine, but the instructions were for dapper, is it ok to use them for edgy?
<tonyyarusso> Starcraftmazter: apt-cache policy perl
<Starcraftmazter> thanks
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: then when grub loads... type: root(hd0,3)
<Starcraftmazter> hey it's the latest :D
<ken> khaled: If you are going to use Ubuntu you are going to end up in tears: YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: And then: setup(hd0)
<Hawkins> How do I restart X via VNC, can't use CTRL+ALT+backspace :|
<khaled> ken, what do u mean?
<mats> ken: hehe ;)
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: How are you doing?
<mo> how can i read input when i execute java-code in scite?
<dreamer> on my desktop I can't find my mt-daap server with Avahi (or any other program)
<gavin> khaled: Ken is having a bad day.
<ken> khaled: I mean exactly what i say. Instead if using LInux, turn a pirate and Get all the GODDAMN windows software, but for the sake of your family, dont use LInux
<Mandy|P> grub> setup (hd0)
<Mandy|P>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Mandy|P>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Mandy|P> Error 15: File not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<rambo3> Mandy|P, setup first
<Starcraftmazter> When I try to configure php, gives me this error, "Sorry, I cannot run apxs.  Possible reasons follow:", can anyone suggest why? Apache is installed with so
<mats> gnomefreak: i think you just can hold on too your +o, two in a day now ;)
<rambo3> find /boot/grub/stage1
<anorexicpillow> Oh can I have Akregator start on start up like my amarok and gaim... i typed the name into Sessions>start up but it doesnt seem to be starting on boot?
<kaptengu> ken: maybe you should consider installing nvidia-drivers
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Did you type: root(hd0,3) first?
<Mandy|P> yes
<khaled> ken, yesterday i have just decided after one year of hesitation to completely delete windows and never use pirated software again, u r not helping me! :)
<Mandy|P> but my / is hda4!
<Mandy|P> don't i have to type hda4 then??
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: yes but grub counts from 0
<Mandy|P> oh i see
<echosystm> guys, whats a good text editor with a browser preview window?
<Mandy|P> confusing
<Mandy|P> well i will try it again
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: hd(0,3) is first disk 4th partition
<mohit> anyone from india???
<dreamer> so I'm the only one here using mt-daap? :(
<Mandy|P> ok i did the root (hd0,3) command and it said nothing then
<khaled> so does anyone other than ken has answer to my question "i read an article in ubuntu websit about InitNG whch can speed up my machine, but the instructions were for dapper, is it ok to use them for edgy?"
<mohit> i need an ubuntu edgy eft cd
<mohit> can anyone send it to me
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: And your sure you don't have a separate /boot partition...
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: you're
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe?
<gnomefreak> mohit: that is better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mandy|P> i can pastebin my fstab
<Mandy|P> it is a mess
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Mine is a mess too...
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: It's supposed to be
<Mandy|P> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: where are you from?
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37163/
<iami89> who there know about VMware?
<anorexicpillow> i... do?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Finland
<anorexicpillow> i know what it is and basic knowledge of it but nothing advanced
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: hmmm... It should be working...
<Mandy|P> grub> setup (hd0)
<Mandy|P>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Mandy|P>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Mandy|P> Error 15: File not found
<Mandy|P> it doesn't
<iami89> how do i config my graphic card(in VMware) for win me -> 16mb?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Thanks I got the error before
<obstfliege> Where is the Error?  Error Msg: http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotognomesesscs3.png  xsession-errors: http://nopaste.php-q.net/261276
<ken> Did someone kick me?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: could you check if the file /boot/grub/stage1 exists...
<cyphase> there needs to be a better notification theme in ubuntu
<Mandy|P> yes it does
<ken> HELP, what are the "nv" drivers that appear in the list of drivers when one runs sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ken> Does "nv"=nvidia?
<ken> So if i am having a nvidia card, should i select, VESA or NV from that list?
<cyphase> ken: yes
<Blippe> is it possible to get usplash to work on a 1024x640 screen?
<cyphase> nv
<ken> cyphase: and am i using free or proprietry drivers when i say "nv"?
<cyphase> ken: nv is the open source driver. nvidia is closed source, but it has 3D support
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: The only thing I can think of is that we got the root-partition wrong somehow. Try other combinations. root (hd0,2)
<ken> cyphase: So i am having nvidia geForce fx5200, and i should select "nv" from that list, which is open source nvidia driver (NOT proprietry one), and 3D support will be DISABLED, right?
<cyphase> ken: right
<cyphase> ken: it's not "disabled", it just doesn't work
<kogler> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 6.06.1, and I wish to move to Xubuntu 6.10.
<ken> cyphase: And if i want 3d support there is no way except to install nvidia-glx, right?
<kogler> How do I do this?
<ken> kogler: And what's stopping you?
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: there you go.. i did grub> root (hd0,1) and then setup (hd0) then it suceeded nice thanks your my hero :-*
<ken> :)
<cyphase> ken: right
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Actually sorry...
<Starcraftmazter> as a sidequestion, why do most websites look like crap? They look like IE7 is running them from windows, as opposed to ff2 from windows
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: That won't solve your problem...
<Mandy|P> no?
<kabtoffe> I just reread your questions...
<phiqtion> can i get the msttcorefonts package from somewhere?
<ken> cyphase: one more thing, what would happen if i select some other driver from that list in sudo dpkg-reconfigure...? for eg.VESA?
<ledemente> ken, how do I do this?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Because the partitions are ordered differently now...
<cpk1> ledemente: I was going to tell you what to do but now I have chalked you up to being a troll after switching names like that
<ken> ledemente: what?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: after you installed windows
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: i hop this didn't destroy my system totally now!
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: I'm guessing it's the same as before
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: So. No worries.
<cyphase> ken: some won't work at all. vesa will work, but it'll be lagging and not as clear as nv
<ledemente> cpkl, this isn't my computer - I had to change from the default and I accidentally changed to my old one.
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: i will never try this again windows on linux
<kabtoffe> But we need to alter your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mandy|P> ok
<kabtoffe> Anyone know if there's an easy way to alter grub's menu.lst???
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: let's do it
<ken> cyphase: Thank you, may i hug you:)?
<cyphase> ken: that doesn't really work out over TCP/IP
<ledemente> ken, what do I need to do to upgrade the distro, then the variant (XFCE)
<cyphase> but thanx for the thought :P
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Do you know how to edit a file with root?
<Mandy|P> yes
<ken> cyphase: Endnote, are you 100% sure nv=nvidia and its open source? I am thinking why didn't they put that in the list as "nvidia"?
<cpk1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ken> cyphase: Hilarious comment :)
<Mandy|P> paste it?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: You need to find the line that says default grub device
<kabtoffe> kabtoffe: grub root device
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: grub root device
<kanzie> does anyone but me experience long loadingtimes when starting Firefox on Edgy?
<ken> ledemente: I would suggest get a xubuntu 6.10 CD, and make a new system? That's least painfull. But still linux=painful, always remember! :)
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: I seem to talk to myself, every now and then...
<gnomefreak> ken: nv is not 3d
<cyphase> ken: yes, nv is the nvidia driver. it's not called nvidia because that's the name of the closed source driver
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: hehe :-) default grub 3 lines commented out
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: They're supposed to be
<ledemente> ken, I do have a CD, but I'd really rather not. I haven't used Linux for a while, and I'm rusty.
<Mandy|P> kabtoffe: good
<Mandy|P> now?
<ken> gnomefreak: cyphase: Thank you, and that means if i want to do some 3d rendering in BLENDER, i wont be able to do unless i use nvidia-glx, right?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: what does groot= say?
<gnomefreak> ken: correct
<cyphase> ken: right
<ken> ledemente: If you haven't used Linux for a while, than you are the perfect candidate for doing a fresh install
<Mandy|P> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
<Mandy|P> # groot=(hd0,3)
<ken> ledemente: As it is a fresh install is driving me nuts, i recommend not upgrading
<kanzie> How can I get suspend to work on my Thinkpad T60 with xgl?
<ken> gnomefreak: cyphase: Thank you for your help
<cyphase> ken: your welcome
<prOMiNd> any know how to install in opera adobe flash player ?!
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: OK change that to (hd0,1)
<ken> gnomefreak: I regret the first encounter was unpleasant, but we made up :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> ken: its all good
<Mandy|P> # groot=(hd0,1) ?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Wasn't it (hd0,1) that work in the grub install?
<Mandy|P> with comment?
<ken> bye, bye!
<slicky> o
<Mandy|P> yes
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: yes with comment
<ledemente> ken, I have no trouble installing. I simply do not want to. It is much less trouble to upgrade, because this isn't my computer and the person who owns it is somewhat particular.
<Mandy|P> ok now
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Save the file and run: update-grub
<nzhomie> ok who needs help with something
<Mandy|P> done
<barros> have anyone here experienced some kind of conflict between a USB wireless adapter, using ndiswrapper, and pen-drive??
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Now reopen the file and check if changed the root-line in all the boot options for ubuntu at the bottom of the file...
<echosystm> is win4lin still faster than vmware?
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: It should say root (hd0,1) under the title lines
<Mandy|P> ## ## End Default Options ##
<Mandy|P> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<Mandy|P> root		(hd0,1)
<kanzie> how can I find out which kernel Im running?
<Samuli^> kanzie, uname -r
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: Now I think it should work.
<Mandy|P> nice
<Mandy|P> i will try it when it works i want a child from ymou
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: If it wasn't for the new UUID stuff, your system wouldn't have booted at all.
<kabtoffe> Mandy|P: With the grubdisc
<kanzie> ok, so I have 2.6.17-10, if I want to update it... can I use synaptic?
<teclo-> Say, how fast would Ubuntu 6.06 with KDE as a desktop on a iBook G3 at 900 MHz with 384 MB of RAM ?
<teclo-> +be
<Samuli^> kanzie, update-manager should take care of that.
<rambo3> 30 km/h fast
<Tidus> teclo-, shouldn't be too bad
<Tigge> Can I somewhere find out what the new 2.6.17-10 kernel added over the old?
<Tidus> teclo-, i had it running on a pentium 3 500mhz with 256mb ram... was still quite responsive
<rambo3> Tigge, look in /boot and see what kernel config says
<teclo-> Tidus: ah
<teclo-> Tidus: but powerpc is faster than pentium at the same clock speed (RISC versus CISC processors)
<Tidus> teclo-, i know that lol...
<kabtoffe> Oops I just realized I missed a spot in the menu.lst... Mandy|P wont be able to boot :(
<Tigge> rambo3: I'm not sure I can make anything out of that.. I'm not that technical :)
<Tidus> i was sayin your desktop should still be quite responsive to it
<cyphase> hmm, you can change the notification daemon theme in gconf
<rambo3> Tigge, then why do you ask. its config for kernel you are using drivers and such. then you need to take a look in modules to see fine tuning
<rambo3> i mean /etc
<Tigge> rambo3: hm yeah.. I though there might be a few new nice functions but hm..
<Tigge> rambo3: guess I should not ask stupid questions :)
<rambo3> Tigge its nothing speciall in  2.6.10.X. wait for 2.6.X change
<mcliber> hi i need help please ??
<defrysk> !please
<HDS43> hi?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcliber> hi
<Bil_Bomba> hi i need help too. please
<defrysk> geez :s
<cpk1> alright guys massive problem, I just tried to upgrade to edgy and now and reboot and cant boot from hdd
<defrysk> pease please me
<mcliber> hello friends
<HDS43> i think everyone in here needs help (XD)
<ArIdA> lol
<mcliber> thank
<mcliber> bye
<Bil_Bomba> where can i find someone who can help me?
<defrysk> <-- beyond help
<jrib> !ask | Bil_Bomba
<ubotu> Bil_Bomba: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<teclo-> will the airport of a G3 iBook be supported ?
<Bil_Bomba> neither 6.06 nor 6.10 start.
<ArIdA> does anyone knows a text editor for LateX??
<Bil_Bomba> i guess my cardbus is the problem
<jrib> ArIdA: any text editor
<HDS43> um....installed 8.32.5 drivers last night....they um...kinda broke... and i have no more ATI driver (not proprietry at least)..... reverts back to mesa and i have to wait about 2 min at the session log in screen for it to flicker back and forth, back and forth, back and forth and to tell me that X server has crashes just to take me back to the login screen
<Bil_Bomba> it stops saing cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af
<ArIdA> yea, but with highlighted text?
<jrib> ArIdA: although you can use any text editor, you may want to checkout kile.  I know vim will highlight your text with latex syntax.  I don't know if gedit it will
<deusjevoo> !seen janchi
<ubotu> I haven't seen janchi recently
<jrib> Bil_Bomba: is this the livecd or after an install?
<Bil_Bomba> livcd, but install does the same
<Bil_Bomba> i used the standard parameters, without quiet and with BOOT_DEBUG=2
<jrib> ArIdA: I just tried gedit with latex, it will highlight as well
<l3mr> should debootstrap work with a dapper or edgy system? i can't seem to find baseconfig
<rausb0> some ubuntu developers here? i am taking a look at udev and the way it loads modules when devices are plugged in. i discovered a (undocumented?) way of using modprobe by udev: modprobe -Q usb:v0781p7104... is this ubuntu specific?
* HDS43 cries while wondering if there are any experiences ATI people in here...
<jrib> Bil_Bomba: is that the entire line?
<HDS43> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk1> is there a way to recover from a botched edgy upgrade?
<prOMiNd> any know aiglx have a webpage or direct link .deb for install in ubuntu ?!
<prOMiNd> oo
<jrib> cpk1: what state are you in now?
<apokryphos> cpk1: only improvisation
<jrib> !aiglx | prOMiNd
<ubotu> prOMiNd: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<frogzoo> cpk1: yes - and it's called 'install from scratch"
<cpk1> i cant boot
<cpk1> so its a pretty bad state
<apokryphos> oh
<jrib> cpk1: what happens when you try
<frogzoo> cpk1: might just be an unhappy grub
<cpk1> and i would rather not install from scratch
<frogzoo> !fixgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bil_Bomba> no the entire line is: a numer is in fort of this text, but there is nothing more at the end
<cpk1> i dont remember exact error (am on live dapper right now) it said something like please insert correct boot media then press any key
<jrib> Bil_Bomba: paste the whole line so we can google for it
<umar> hi all
<prOMiNd> !aiglx prOMiNd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiglx prOMiNd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prOMiNd> !glx prOMiNd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx prOMiNd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> prOMiNd: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<frogzoo> !beryl | prOMiNd
<ubotu> prOMiNd: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<jrib> cpk1: yeah frogzoo might be on the right track then
<Bil_Bomba> ok thanks. is habe to reboot, to get the whole line. i'll be back soon
<cpk1> jrib: i think it is also very important to note that I think i really fsckd myself because I thought you were only supposed to do dist-upgrade once
<Bil_Bomba> the entire line ist: [17179577.128000]  cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af
<bXi> is there an easy way of getting vservers to work in ubuntu edgy?
<prOMiNd> y
<prOMiNd> ^^
<Bil_Bomba> hi. both my livecd and my installing procedure stop at: [17179577.128000]  cs: IO port probe 0x100-03xaf
<prOMiNd> !Lene Marlin | prOMiNd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Lene Marlin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prOMiNd> ^_^
<ubox__> hey all
<jrib> prOMiNd: if you join #ubuntu-xgl, there are people there who can tell you all about aiglx.  Do you know how to get there?
<prOMiNd> ubox__: hey ^_^
<Bil_Bomba> i guess it is my pcmcia cardbus
<ubox__> my postfix returned following error, hi prOMiNd
<JackW90> can any 1 help i get theis when putting on the anit virus
<JackW90> Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'aegis-virus-scanner'.
<magdalena> hola
<Bil_Bomba> windwsxp sais it's a O2 Micro OZ6912 Cardbus Controller
<ubox__> postsuper: fatal: scan_dir_push: open directory defer: Permission denied
<ubox__> postfix/postfix-script: fatal: Postfix integrity check failed!
<ubox__> anybody knows to fix this?
<prOMiNd> boys in Ubuntu 6.10 how is name in gdisklets ?
<JackW90> can any 1 help i get this when iputting on the anti-virus
<JackW90> Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'aegis-virus-scanner'.
<prOMiNd> for whatersimpe and cpu temperature and etc. :)
<prOMiNd> gdesklets/
<prOMiNd> ?
<Bil_Bomba> anybody knows what to do?
<flavioribeiro> hi all, when i put my livecd (6.06), the system doesnt run fine.. when the inicialization 'booting hardware drivers' crash when try to inicialize the nvididia mx4000
<JackW90> can any 1 help i get this when iputting on the anti-virus
<JackW90>  Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'aegis-virus-scanner'.
<flavioribeiro> anyone have the solution?!
<prOMiNd> !aegis | JackW90
<ubotu> aegis: transaction-based software configuration management. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.22-2 (edgy), package size 7155 kB, installed size 18348 kB
<JackW90> yeh
<ubox__> anyone for the postfix error?
<prOMiNd> ubotu, tell about aegis install JackW90
<frogzoo> flavioribeiro: you'll need to configure your xorg.conf to get x to run
<prOMiNd> !aegis install JackW90
<ubotu> aegis: transaction-based software configuration management. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.22-2 (edgy), package size 7155 kB, installed size 18348 kB
<frogzoo> !fixres | flavioribeiro
<ubotu> flavioribeiro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mr_claus> does anybody know if there is any solution to use ubuntu with xen, the xen kernel is crashing while starting the second domU
<flavioribeiro> frogzoo but the system doesnt inicialize and i cant change something
<frogzoo> mr_claus: I'm pretty sure it runs - which version u have?
<jrib> Bil_Bomba: hmm, I have no clue.  Sometimes people pass acpi=off and get ubuntu to boot when it refuses to.  You can give that a try, but if no one here knows at the moment you might want to try the forums or the mailing list
<flavioribeiro> i just can wait and see the error
<frogzoo> flavioribeiro: you get a text  prompt?
<cpk1> frogzoo: err what should i be looking for in my grub to know what to fix?
<flavioribeiro> yes
<Bil_Bomba> i tried already
<flavioribeiro> a lot of hex numbers
<Bil_Bomba> suse 10.1 worked using pcmcia=no. but this does not work with kubuntu
<flavioribeiro> im trying to install in my job, in my house the ubuntu runs normally
<frogzoo> cpk1: well if you google for the right commands, you can try booting from the grub command line - if that works, you just need to fix your menu.lst
<protocol1> whats the command to see what version video driver I have?
<flavioribeiro> frogzoo and when i put the monitor at the onboard devide, the ubuntu livecd starts normally
<frogzoo> flavioribeiro: read the link from ubotu
<flavioribeiro> but when i put at the offboard (nvidia mx4000) i see the error
<m0Z> hi i need to ask something about installing ubuntu on usb. in wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html) it says at the end "When you are done, unmount the USB memory stick (umount /mnt) and activate its write protection switch." For what purpose should i write protect the usb?
<mr_claus> frogzoo:  xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0   2.6.17-6
<protocol1> anyone?
<obstfliege> Where is the Error?  Error Msg: http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotognomesesscs3.png  xsession-errors: http://nopaste.php-q.net/261276
<mr_claus> frogzoo: there is a open bug  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xen-source-2.6.17/+bug/71348
<HDS43> !error
<flavioribeiro> ive already done the link but cant see how can i fix the problem
<obstfliege> hmm
<ThePub> protocol1: it's whatever version your xserver is.
<frogzoo> mr_claus: I just found this from a quick google, can't vouch for it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287275
<dimitrius> anyone knows how to use synergy server? and klient?
<mr_claus> frogzoo: thx, i will look at it
<jrib> obstfliege: what does that say in english?
<wheels3572> I need some help with Repos.  I keep getting downloading 46 of 47 and on the 47th I keep getting this msg as follows:
<eneska> Hi
<wheels3572> Could not download all repository indexes
<wheels3572> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<wheels3572> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/Release.gpg
<wheels3572> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/all/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<rambo3> i 've seen that message obstfliege yesterday here on samba error or something chack launchpad
<eneska> :D
<eneska> :D
<mr_claus> frogzoo: one domU is working nice but with the second my machine is doing a reset, perhaps they used only one dom?
<jrib> wheels3572: the server appears to be down.  Use a mirror or disable that repository temporarily
<mr_claus> frogzoo: do you use more than one domU?
<frogzoo> mr_claus: I use vmware, soz
<wheels3572> jrib, Where do I go to disable that repo?
<jrib> !repos | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<obstfliege> jrib, rambo3, in the Message: maybe something wrong with the themes,sounds or backgroundsettings
<wheels3572> ty jrib
<rambo3> obstfliege,   99 luftbalong ?
<dimitrius> nano /etc/apt/sources.conf
<rambo3> i cant read german
<obstfliege> rambo3, what do you mean?
<jrib> obstfliege: have you tried #ubuntu-de?  Maybe they can understand the error better
<mihakriket> I have a external hayes 288 aaccura modem, does anybody know if this is a winmodem?
<obstfliege> jrib, yes but no reply
<oierreaemme> hi
<frogzoo> mihakriket: external modems are never winmodems - should be able to send it hayes commands with kermit, minicom
<oierreaemme> somebody knows how can i resolve the acpi problem whit acer notebook?
<dimitrius> nopp
<wheels3572> and you disable a repo by putting a # in front?
<jrib> wheels3572: yep, if you want to edit manually.  You can also use the gui
<oierreaemme> my gnome-power-manager doesn't work fine
<dimitrius> yes... uncoment them if don't need
<wheels3572> im in CLI lol
<frogzoo> oierreaemme: trouble suspending?
<oierreaemme> yes
<wheels3572> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<frogzoo> oierreaemme: welcome to the club
<whyme> hi all! how do I get a service to start on boot, when the service is called fcsctl and the user that must start is is called fcadmin?
<oierreaemme> ehehehe
<oierreaemme> wow
<oierreaemme> i'm glad
<oierreaemme> so ther's a solution?
<mihakriket> frogzoo: thanks, I tried looking up info on the modem but found nothing much. I will give it a try.
<wheels3572> hmmm how do I exit VIM withOUT writing to the file?
<jrib> wheels3572: :q!
<whyme> wheels3572: :q!
<frogzoo> oierreaemme: nope, someone needs to fix it
<wheels3572> ty
<whyme> jrib: beat me to it =P
<frogzoo> oierreaemme: there's dozens of bugs filed against it
<oierreaemme> i've read a lot of post...but i've not find the solution
<oierreaemme> yes
<oierreaemme> have u a acer notebook?
<frogzoo> oierreaemme: nope
<oierreaemme> whit dapper drake no problems
<beerockxs> sometimes, my mouse cursor shows as a weird block instead of a mouse cursor, using fglrx drivers for my Radeon X1900GT, and composite is already disabled in xorg.conf
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea  how to fix this?
<oierreaemme> with edgy....
<dimitrius> by folks!!!! :)
<cpk1> so i take it if i cant even get to grub I am boned?
<frogzoo> cpk1: you can boot from a live cd - question is what use that will be & if you can fix what's broke
<cpk1> i'm on a live cd right now but i have no idea what is broken =\
<ANTDx1> Hello everyone....after a lot of work trying to get Beryl to work, I recently got it to load, but when I selected Beryl as my desktop manager, the screen went to a Beryl 1.3 splash screen, then restarted gdm in mentacity.  If anyone could help, that would be greatly appreciated
<frogzoo> ANTDx1: beryl is still alpha - there's no guarantee it will work
<ANTDx1> frogzoo: I understand, and I'm not asking for one.  However, any help in getting it to work would be appreciated
<chable> i cant fin the Security tab
<chable> find*
<frogzoo> chable: what security tab?
<chable> i found it
<chable> to allow root login into gdm
<chable> it seems like i cant install multicore support
<jareth_> chable: do you have a smp kernel installed?
<chable> Removing linux-686-smp ...
<rollfilm> How can i enable completion in the bash for every command not just the first in line?
<[g2] > upgrade to 2.6.17-10-i686 results in ".... Kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage" :(
<chable> i have 2.6.17-10-386
<jareth_> chable: ok. well i have to admitt that i never tried it myself.
<chable> jareth_ , on dapper it was very simple
<chable> just sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<chable> and it worked
<jareth_> chable: i see
<chable> but edgy wont do that
<jareth_> chable: why not install 2.6.18 ?
<jareth_> chable: detects your cpu
<chable> i never compiled a kernel
<chable> im new with linux
<jareth_> chable: ask help from someone experienced. or google for how to build a kernel in ubuntu "The Debian Way"
<jareth_> chable: it's rather easy although i haven't done it myself for a while
<aL\away> how to i delet someting
<aL\away> from root terminal
<chable> well , i tried once
<jrib> !cli | aL\away
<ubotu> aL\away: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<chable> and i phucked the machine
<jareth_> chable: you have to use a existing kernel config to start from
<frogzoo> chable: looking in the repos I see kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp - that should do it
<chable> i dont like 2.4.* kernel :(
<robdeman> hiya all... how do I rename my server?
<beerockxs> sometimes, my mouse cursor shows as a weird block instead of a mouse cursor, using fglrx drivers for my Radeon X1900GT, and composite is already disabled in xorg.conf
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea  how to fix this?
<jrib> robdeman: do you want to change the hostname?
<robdeman> jrib not sure.. I think so? is there another name?
<jrib> robdeman: no, I don't think so.  Do you have gnome on it?
<robdeman> yes
<robdeman> but I dont mind doing it commandline
<jrib> robdeman: system > administration > networking > general
<jareth_> frogzoo: couldn't chable install a smp kernel from the Dapper repos?
<chable> uhm
<chable> that might work
<chable> but i need the dapper repositories
<frogzoo> chable: I also see "linux-686-smp - Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic" - you sure the generic image doesn't give smp support?
<chable> frogzoo , i see just a single cpu on /etc/info
* jareth_ doesn't really know... running debian...
<chable> erm
<chable> on /cpu/info
<thanasis> robdeman: sudo hostname server_name
<robdeman> haha cool thanks that is just as easy
<thanasis> robdeman: ;)
<frogzoo> chable: try this "sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17-10-generic
<frogzoo> sudo update-grub"
<frogzoo> from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282956
<manmadha> hee how to encript the data from our computer?
<manmadha> By ssh -fN ?
<manmadha> any body there?
<whyme> how do I get a service to start on boot, when the service is called fcsctl and the user that must start is is called fcadmin?
<rusher> hello
<aL\away> how do i complie eggdrop
<aL\away> with ubuntu
<rusher> synaptic ?
<aL\away> there is a version in universe
<brnn> Hello
<aL\away> but its 1.6.17
<rusher> sudo apt-get install eggdrop is what i did
<brnn> may I ask one question
<aL\away> i want the upgraded version
<aL\away> i tried to compile it
<brnn> I have a computer with SATA hard drive
<aL\away> but it gave me an error
<beligum> Hi guys, does anyone know the name of the package with all the random quotes in it?
<brnn> and when I try to install Kubuntu it can't identify it
<brnn> what must I do?
<frogzoo> beligum: install ones of the fortunes packages
<beligum> ah, yes that's it, thanks
<boyet> #iosn
<brnn> I have a computer with SATA hard drive and when I try to install Kubuntu it can't identify the hard disc. What must I do to install Kubuntu??
<rusher> it should pick it up
<rusher> use the alternative install cd
<rusher> that is what I had to do with my server
<brnn> what exactly this alternative cd is different with?
<Samuli^> alternative aka text-mode
<archangelpetro> anyone here speak greek?
<rusher> how do you use eggdrop
<brnn> I don't think I can make the installation in console mode
<rusher> it will not let me do eggdrop -m
<Samuli^> brnn, it's not in console and it's very easy
<brnn> that's great
<brnn> but
<Samuli^> though desktop-install is easier
<brnn> how the alternative cd is different from the normal?
<Samuli^> I just told you
<rusher> alternative cd is used for sata,raid
<rusher> i found out the hard way
<rusher> after many regular install fails
<brnn> thank you very much then
<brnn> I
<brnn> will try it
<rusher> help me with eggdrop
<rusher> !
<Samuli^> rusher, what's the prob?
<josh_> !eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<mista> how do i mount my usb drive?
<rusher> can you help me setit up
<rusher> mount -t /dev/sdax /media/yourshit
<Samuli^> rusher, www.egghelp.org
<rusher> mount -t vfat(or ntfs) /dev/sdax /media/yourshit
<josh_> mista: plug it in... should mount automaticall
<rusher> BERYL KICKS ASS
<rusher> JUST LIKE VISTA
<Rage__> But not carp.
<aL\away> rusher
<Rage__> ...fishy...
<aL\away> when u installed eggdrop with sudo sommand
<aL\away> what did u do next
<aL\away> modified the config file
<rusher> i used synaptic
<aL\away> and run it from terminal
<mista> nice i could not load with a usb ex cable had to plug it stright into usb port
<rusher> i wish 6.10 had the diskmanager
<aL\away> rusher
<MasterLexx> which diskmanager?
<aL\away> i cant get my eggdro to work
<rusher> my eggdrop does not let met use -m
<|markie|> does somebody use a bittorrent client (console bassed)
<rusher> btkdownload???
<rusher> something
<pdlnhrd> where in edgy is there a tool to manage disks and mount points?   i seem to remember it in the prior release but can't seem to find it
<aL\away> hay using ap-get to install eggdrop
<rusher> it is not in edgy
<rusher> 6.06 was the last version that supported it because it was umaintened
<aL\away> how do i run eggdrop
<pdlnhrd> rusher:  what would be a goood tool to do that?
<aL\away> !eggdrop
<|markie|> rusher: well... i was looking for one ;)
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<rusher> what do you want to mount
<aL\away> !eggdrop | al\away
<frogzoo> pdlnhrd: sudo vi /etc/fstab  ??
<rusher> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/device /media/your_folder
<pdlnhrd> i want to maintain a bunch of external usb drives and format them and move mount points.   it worked well, i was looking for somethign similiar
<pdlnhrd> rusher:  yes i know i can do it, the tool was just a little nicer
<aL\away> someone help me plz
<rusher> i miss it pdlnhrd
<pdlnhrd> rusher:  plus i knew i had seen it before and was just trying to find it
<rusher> dam beryl crashed
<pdlnhrd> doesn't anyone know of a tool that is close to functionality?
<rusher> can anyone walk me through eggdrop?
<apokryphos> rusher: perhaps in #egghelp
<dreamer> damnit, like, half of the time youtube-vids just hang after 3 seconds, I'm running dapper with flash9
<MasterLexx> what was the name of the tool?
<MasterLexx> not the ircbot tool.
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know if there are stable tools for create/write/read ntfs partitions yet?
<whyme> pdlnhrd: AFAIK ntfs write support is still beta...
<whyme> :(
<MasterLexx> paragon partition manager has some..... they are based on linux
<rusher> gparted !
<whyme> just install windiz on FAT32 and it won't be a problem though.
<MasterLexx> has much less options
<rusher> gparted has ntfs support
<rusher> gparted live cd has ntfstools
<jbfavre> hello everybody, I have a software Raid problem with 3 firewire disks: on boot, the Array always set up in degraded mode. The system founds 1 disk only from 3. Any help please ?
<pdlnhrd> whyme:  fat32 doesn't support 300 gigs and a few thousand files very well
<jrib> dreamer: yeah, flash9 is buggy.  That happens to me too
<whyme> not ntfs write... assuming that's what pdlnhrd wanted?
<partisan> anybody use Mint? is it a pretty solid Ubuntu distro?
<Slart> jbfavre: perhaps the disks aren't ready when you start the array?
<jrib> partisan: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<whyme> pdlnhrd: lol, no it doesn't... but it can support 200gb partitions... I guess it's a round about way, until NTFS write is stable....
<whyme> partisan: mint?
<jbfavre> Slart: it effectively seems to be that but how can I change this ?
<whyme> !mint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterLexx> why don't you make a single partiton for your windows, and a big one for your windows files, you can use ext2 for it then
<dreamer> jrib: that sucks !
<clop> hi, i'm trying to get mplayer with xvmc running on edgy; i got the nvidia drivers and added libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1 to /etc/X11/XvMCConfig, but when I run mplayer -vo xvmc -vc ffmpeg12mc, i get the error: forced video codec: ffmpeg12mc, cannot find codec matching...
<Slart> jbfavre: hmm..  I vaguely remember something about changing order of modules loaded etc when I read about software raid.. I don't know it by heart though.. sorry
<partisan> Thanks--I saw Mint on DistroWatch and got curious. I'll check the link you suggest
<pdlnhrd> whyme:  i guess i will have to use ext2 and install the ext2 extention on the windows box... thankx for everyones help
<whyme> pdlnhrd: that's a point, ext2/3 write support in windows is fine using the fs2 driver, just install windiz onto fat32 if you need to write any system files(or ntfs if you don't) and the rest of the disk in ext3
<Slart> jbfavre: but I'm sure there are wiser people than me that knows the answer to that =)
<whyme> pdlnhrd:
<whyme> pdlnhrd: precisely...
<jbfavre> Slart: hope so. thanks for your help
<whyme> how do I get a service to start on boot, when the service is called fcsctl and the user that must start is is called fcadmin?
<Ropechoborra> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> jbfavre: you're welcome.
<pdlnhrd> whyme:  if only those bastards would open up the ntfs spec all in the world would be perfect for a moment
<xfugazix> !codecs
<frogzoo> whyme: man boot-scripts
<xfugazix> Where should I install mplayer codecs for mplayer find them?
<xfugazix> I installed essential-20061022.tar.bz2 in /usr/lib/codecs
<xfugazix> But no way..
<aL\away> guys i cant see eggdrop file after i installed it
<aL\away> plz help
<whyme> frogzoo: thanks
<cpk1> if I am installing edgy over my dapper install the only partition I need to format is / correct? i can leave /usr alone?
<Ulixes> can someone explain me what are the differences between the alternate and normal version of edgy???
<apokryphos> cpk1: erm, no, of course not.
<Ulixes> pls
<apokryphos> the only thing you should keep is /home
<apokryphos> perhaps update your /etc
<apokryphos> *backup
<Slart> Ulixes: I think the alternate has a text only install menu-thingy
<det> Is there an alternative for PLF?
<apokryphos> Ulixes: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<det> I hear the repository has been closed down.
<NoStress> Ulixes: defaut installed desktop ? (kde, gnome, xfce...) ?
<apokryphos> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<cpk1> apokryphos: just backup /etc and then throw it back in after the install?
<Ulixes> gnome
<aL\away> !eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<frogzoo> !alternate | Ulixes
<ubotu> Ulixes: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Ulixes> got it
<Ulixes> but with the alternate i can only upgrade or install from 0 too?
<xfugazix> Where should I install mplayer codecs for mplayer find them?
<xfugazix> I installed essential-20061022.tar.bz2 in /usr/lib/codecs
<xfugazix> But no way.
<dreamer> so, on my 6.10 install, I get this ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]  during boot
<apokryphos> cpk1: no, don't just throw it back in. Just pull in the configs that you need
<apokryphos> cpk1: and always backup anything you overwrite
<jrib> xfugazix: how did you install it?
<xfugazix> jrib, cp
<jrib> xfugazix: you have to extract the contents in there
<xfugazix> I did.
<jrib> xfugazix: what does 'ls /usr/lib/codecs'  say now?
<khoa> the latest series of updates is asking me to reboot, is there any way to get around this?
<khoa> i have some critical online things going atm
<flavioribeiro> how can i kill x? when i try to 'killall gdm' the process restarts automatically
<jrib> flavioribeiro: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<apokryphos> flavioribeiro: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<flavioribeiro> im using 6.06
<Slart> flavioribeiro: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Slart> bah.. third.. =)
<flavioribeiro> ok
<brohken> does anyone know which is better for a noob not used to a command line? ubuntu or FC6?
<aL\away> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Slart> jrib: is there a difference to using invoke-rc.d and the /etc/init.d thingy?
<jrib> brohken: both are probably the same in that regard. Try both and see which one you like better
<apokryphos> brohken: for a complete new user I'd perhaps say that Fedora has some nicer things. opensuse still trumps both IMO for new users.
<jrib> Slart: no, not that I know of
<apokryphos> brohken: ubuntu has nicer repositories than fedora though
<Slart> jrib: ok, thanks
<brohken> what are repositories?
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brohken> ah so default programs it comes with?
<apokryphos> brohken: still, these days all distributions have very decent package repositories.
<cmacis> hi people
<brohken> how about installers.. which one is easiest?
<xfugazix> jrib, What do you think? say many codecs
<apokryphos> brohken: not just comes with, programs that are packaged and available in online locations
<xfugazix> :P
<apokryphos> brohken: they all have very easy installers
<apokryphos> i.e. easier than windows
<frogzoo> brohken: apt is pretty much best of breed
<cmacis> still having troubles with my wireless, i'm currently connected to the router through wires
<brohken> i know on linux requires you to compile a program
<jrib> xfugazix: ok, what are you trying to do now that isn't working?
<brohken> which I have very little knowledge of
<apokryphos> brohken: no, you should never really need to compile.
<jrib> brohken: no, it doesn't
<brohken> ah
<brohken> thanks guys
<frogzoo> brohken: no compiling necessary
<xfugazix> jrib, Play a video.
<apokryphos> brohken: that's what repositories are for.
<xfugazix> Only audio works.
<jrib> xfugazix: with...?
<xfugazix> mplayer
<jrib> xfugazix: oh i may know why... where did you install mplayer from?
<frogzoo> brohken: no to say that being able to compile doesn't have advantages o.O
<brohken> ok well then since I'm ready to try ubuntu maybe you can help me with 2 other questions. 1. can you recommend me a dell laptop (i was thinknig the small 14.1" screen Dell) that should work out of the box. Also did anyone see that really step-by-step, simple install guide for Beryl? Not the one in Beryl's wiki. It was on a blog, which I can't find.
<erUSUL> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, kmplayer-doc, mozilla-mplayer (and 6 others)
<aL\away> whats the delete command
<aL\away> to delet file dir
<jrib> aL\away: what are you trying to delete?
<aL\away> a dir
<jrib> aL\away: rmdir /path/to/dir     if it is empty.  Otherwise: rm -r
<matt____> where should i "mount" a 200gg hard drive im going to use for data?
<jrib> xfugazix: if you are using mplayer from the repositories, that codec package is incomplete
<aL\away> jrib
<aL\away> i installed eggdrop with apt-get command
<aL\away> but i cant find the files
<aL\away> where did it store
<jrib> aL\away: dpkg -L eggdrop
<aL\away> with sudo
<jrib> no
<aL\away> or without
<matt____> where should i mount a 200gb hard drive im going to use only for data?
<jrib> matt____: anywhere you want, /media/foobar seems to be the usual place
<tarzeau> other places are /export/data1 or /scratch or just /data
<aL\away> so does that mean i go to /user/lib and edit config file
<tarzeau> or in /mnt some dir
<MarcN> matt____: where ever you want.  I like to use /Music or /Photos to give a clue what it is for.
<aL\away> also to use eggdrop -m
<cmacis> On my router setup it has ssid, not essid. will that make a difference?
<aL\away> do i just type it in terminal
<brohken> frogzoo: ok well then since I'm ready to try ubuntu maybe you can help me with 2 other questions. 1. can you recommend me a dell laptop (i was thinknig the small 14.1" screen Dell) that should work out of the box. Also did anyone see that really step-by-step, simple install guide for Beryl? Not the one in Beryl's wiki. It was on a blog, which I can't find.
<rambo3> %"#" dell
<frogzoo> !beryl | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<matt____> i was wanting to use /data
<frogzoo> !hardware | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<matt____> is that possible?
<wolfeySI> hello guys, i have serious problems with (re)installing postfix
<frogzoo> matt____: 'sudo mkdir /data ' - & then play with chmod/chown to suit
<matt____> what does chmod/chown do?
<frogzoo> matt____: man chmod; man chown
<frogzoo> matt____: 'man' is the online documentation tool
<jrib> online?
<aL\away> jrib
<aL\away> i m stuck
<aL\away> on that
<jrib> !enter  | aL\away
<ubotu> aL\away: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aL\away> i m very new to unbunto
<frogzoo> !helpme | aL\away
<ubotu> aL\away: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> aL\away: I've never used eggdrop, so I don't know how to use it
<aL\away> not abt use
<aL\away> i want to edit config file
<aL\away> ok
<matt____> ok, its mounted at /data
<aL\away> does anyone here know how to set it up properly
<matt____> but how can i change permissions for it?
<beerockxs> sometimes, my mouse cursor shows as a weird block instead of a mouse cursor, using fglrx drivers for my Radeon X1900GT, and composite is already disabled in xorg.conf
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea  how to fix this?
<minerale> how can I see the full path of a program running when I ps ?
<wolfeySI> how can i wipe out postfix and all packages that depend on it?
<wolfeySI> i have some configuration problems :P
<frogzoo> minerale: install htop
<wolfeySI> and cant even reinstall
<wolfeySI> please :(
<jrib> minerale: ps -ef
<beerockxs> wolfeySI: sudo apt-get remove --purge postfix
<matt____> how can i give myself read/write permissions for /data?
<jrib> matt____: what filesystem does it use?
<matt____> ext3
<jrib> matt____: chown it to your user
<ubuntu> hey hello
<matt____> how?
<ubuntu> yes how] 
<frogzoo> matt____: 'sudo chown matt:matt /data'
<ubuntu> for what is that sudo chown
<ubuntu> hey what is su
<ubuntu> and what is the difference from su and sudo
<wolfeySI> bernhard: thx :)
<frogzoo> ubuntu: man su
<jrib> !sudo | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu> ubotu su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu> ubuto sudo
<wolfeySI> bernhard: problem is main server crashed, and im trying to install configs and files from backup
<ubuntu> ubotu sudo
<jrib> !msg the bot | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ubuntu> ok man
<ubuntu> su and sudo are one
<jrib> ubuntu: no
<ubuntu> why no
<matt____> what is the lost/found folder good for?
<jrib> ubuntu: read the link ubotu gave you please
<matt____> is it necesary?
<frogzoo> ubuntu: the man pages explain the differences in gory detail
<ubuntu> ok thanks man.
<enyc> matt____: its part of ext2/ext3 at least
<ubuntu> ok Thanks all
<enyc> matt____: e2fsck will complain if it is not there
<matt____> can i make it "hidden"
<enyc> matt____: not that i know of ;-) -- you could rename it to .lost+found but then it wouldn't be lost_found
<minerale> jrib: here's the thing, if someone adds `vim` as a locally compiled file, add it to their path, and they type vim - it still shows vim, albeit not where it's running
<frogzoo> matt____: lost+found is there for when fsck goes horribly wrong
<enyc> matt____: just dan't look in the root of the filesystem if you dont want to see it ;-)
<matt____> there is an idea
<matt____> so, i can create a folder
<matt____> and then bookmark that folder
<matt____> right?
<frogzoo> matt____: leave it alone
<HellWork> hi all
<ubuntu> hi
<matt____> what, the lost found folder?
<ubuntu> much folders
<matt____> im going to, i created a folder, and then bookmarked it
<enyc> matt____: when the filesystem-checker is checking the filesystem (at least on ext2/ext3), it will link "lost inodes" (files/directories) into the /lost+found on that filesystem
<matt____> that way, i can't see the lost found folder
<LDZ420> is there a way to install my sql with apt-get?
<jrib> !mysql | LDZ420
<ubotu> LDZ420: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<enyc> matt____: does that make sense?
<matt____> not really, but if i leave the folder alone, it will be ok, won't it?
<wolfeySI> which package is  usr/lib/postfix/dict_sdbm.so
<enyc> matt____: well yes
<matt____> is it safe to mount the drive in /home
<brohken> anyone here of a wireless problem with a dell notebooks? my friend tried to install ubuntu on his dell and wireless did not work out of the box
<jrib> minerale: I see your point.  I don't know how to do that, but I'm curious too
<matt____> so i can see it when i click home folder?
<symbulos> hi there
<symbulos> just installed ubuntu 6.10 on laptop but the screen is completely blank when I startup
<brohken> he has a inspiron 1500 series i believe
<symbulos> do you know how to start in console mode?
<enyc> matt____: when the filesystem is being checked for errors (e2fsck, similar to chkdsk/scandisk basically)... "lost" files basically will be linked into /lost+found so you can access them
<matt____> i get that
<enyc> matt____: your homedir is probably soething like /home/matt
<enyc> matt____: not /home
<matt____> is it safe to do?
<matt____> once i mounted it somewhere, i think /root
<matt____> and my system froze
<enyc> matt____: well if your homedir is aready on another partition then it doesn't directly make sense
<frogzoo> no matt____ not /home   maybe /home/data if you like
<enyc> matt____:  it depends exactyl whtat you are trying to do as nto what is sensible
<matt____> ok
<matt____> i think /data will work
<frogzoo> matt____: if you mount directories over the top of system directories, bad things will happen
<matt____> can i do this somehow?
<Austerity> I made a mess of this install what is my best bet just reinstall or is there a way to wipe a bunch of things clean??
<enyc> matt____: what type of filesystem are you trying to mount?
<matt____> when i click PLACES/HOME FOLDER
<matt____> i want to be able to have a folder called data
<frogzoo> Austerity: option #1
<enyc> matt____: ohhh
<flavioribeiro> i wanna install libc development package, how can i?
<matt____> and mount the drive there
<LDZ420> What about if I am not interested in installing all of these application for server related issues I just want to work with My SQL.  (I will still hang on to this for future interest..)
<enyc> matt you would wwath something like  /home/matt/data/ then ;-)
<jrib> flavioribeiro: install build-essential, it will give you that
<matt____> yes
<Austerity> k thank you
<enyc> matt____: that would be a mountpoint you could use -- /home/matt/data/ -- your HOME FALDER is /home/matt or similar (depends on username)
<matt____> yes
<matt____> so, what would the sudo be to give myself write permissions for that?
<flavioribeiro> tnks jrib
<enyc> matt____: erm what sort of filesystem?
<matt____> ext3
<enyc> matt____: right well is that case... it depends on the permissions in that filesystem ;-)
<matt____> wait
<matt____> never mind
<matt____> i already have them
<matt____> somehow...
<enyc> matt____: you would be able to make the root of that filesystem owned but matt:matt so that you can write to that dir
<matt____> back to the lost+found folder, can i make it where i just can't see it?
<LDZ420> Thx Ubuntu Support Channel
<LDZ420> :)
<enyc> matt____: no don't bother ;-)
<enyc> matt____: just ignore it
<matt____> lol, ok
<Kanafani> where are the default wallpapers on ubuntu?
<matt____> neat freak
<enyc> matt____: ive already told you that is a normal funciton of an ext3
<brohken> does ubuntu update itself, sort of like windows updates?
<enyc> brohken: not unless told to
<Slart> brohken: yes.. but better =)
<Slart> oops
<brohken> err, which? heh
<Slart> mine does
<jrib> !hidden | matt____: maybe this will do what you want (yes it works in nautilus too):
<ubotu> matt____: maybe this will do what you want (yes it works in nautilus too):: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<enyc> brohken: you can configure edgy to auto-do- security-updates if you like
<oxygenthief> hey
<Slart> I can't remember enabling updates.... or.. did I???
<brohken> is that in the gui or command line?
<Slart> there is an update-manager
<Slart> in the system-menu
<matt____> for that
<matt____> i would need to use kubuntu, wouldn't i?
<brohken> how about updating from one version to the next? does it do that as well?
<brohken> from say Dapper to Edgy
<jrib> matt____: I've never used it, but the bottom of the page says it works in nautilus.  It also says it's only for /, but give it a try
<enyc> brohken: no... and tnhe update notes for thta depend on the version....
<oxygenthief> anyone able to tell me why ubuntu seems to be so slow loading pages
<enyc> brohken: you can however do such an update...
<y3it221_klce> can anyone give me the link for "Live Linux CDs" ebook??
<jrib> matt____: http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome6n6r.htm
<matt____> nautilus is like explorer in windows isn't it?
<enyc> matt____: well thats one file borwser for gnome... not the only one
<matt____> is it default?
<jrib> matt____: yes
<matt____> is it worth giving others a try?
<oxygenthief> anyone know why ubuntu is so much slower than xp?
<frogzoo> oxygenthief: dapper?
<oxygenthief> yah
<frogzoo> oxygenthief: upgrade to gnome/edgy - it's impressive the difference
<Slart> brohken... I was wrong.. update-manager just updates... the settings for auto-downloading updates etc are in system/software-sources
<jrib> matt____: I just tried the .hidden thing and it works fine here.  You can try thunar, but I think nautilus is probably the best for gnome (yes this is an opinion)
<enyc> matt____: "xfe" is actually like windows explorer
<eps> is there a ubuntu guide some where for mythtv installation ?
<brohken> slart: in other words you need a seperate program to manage auto updating?
<jrib> !mythtv | eps
<ubotu> eps: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<eps> thx
<matt____> how do i use the hidden thing for that lost folder?
<Slart> brohken: well.. yes.. it's a separate program.. but it comes with Ubuntu... like Windows Update is a separate program in windows
<oxygenthief> frogzoo: I am very new and still getting use to all the terms I'm using ubuntu 6.0 for sure if it is dapper or not
<jrib> matt____: create a .hidden file in /data and put the name of the directory in there
<brohken> gotcha
<brohken> good enough for me
<rausb0> oxygenthief: there is no ubuntu 6.0
<matt____> as in a text file, and then put the name of the directory in the text file?
<jrib> matt____: yes
<frogzoo> oxygenthief: 6.0 is very old - 2 releases behind edgy
<x06vh> How do I set VLC as my standard instead of Totem for movies etc?
<Slart> Slart: and the best part is.. it updates Ubuntu.. AND any software you have installed...  (if you installed it the usual way)
<jrib> !defaultapp | x06vh
<ubotu> x06vh: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Slart> eh..talking to myself, am I
<Hoag> Can anyone recommend a chat program such as gAIM that supports webcam?
<matt____> it works
<Slart> brohken:  : and the best part is.. it updates Ubuntu.. AND any software you have installed...  (if you installed it the usual way)
<elkbuntu> Hoag, amsn
<matt____> and, now how COULD i access the .hidden file again?
<matt____> enable hidden things??
<Hoag> elkbuntu: Thanks :)
<frogzoo> oxygenthief: 6.06 = dapper, 6.10 = edgy = latest
<jrib> matt____: ctrl-h or show hidden files
<matt____> WOW!
<elkbuntu> Hoag, that's for msn only. i dont know for the other protocols
<onepic> hi! I'm trying to modifying a bootup script in /etc/init.d/lvm but the changes are not being executed in the startup
<jrib> matt____: magic :)
<matt____> windows has a long way to go
<matt____> ubuntu harder than windoows?
<matt____> noway
<oxygenthief> frogzoo: Thanks
<Hoag> elkbuntu: That's fine :)
<matt____> just has a little curve you have to learn
<brohken> i mainly want ubuntu because of the XGL/Beryl software
<brohken> it looks incredible
<Slart> matt____: not if you start both from zero.. =)
<matt____> thats true
<matt____> how about this
<matt____> i have onboard intel graphics
<oxygenthief> frogzoo: can you tell me how to check which version I have
<matt____> and a geforce 550fx
<matt____> 5500
<brohken> i hear you can pick up chicks using Beryl
<matt____> when i try to use the card
<brohken> they think it's "hot"
<Slart> oxygenthief: about-box in the gui
<matt____> it freezes up
<matt____> if i simply install nvidia drivers
<matt____> will the card work?
<Alakazamz0r> what controls the rewrite of /etc/resolv.conf?
<matt____> i can't "disable" the onboard in my bios
<jrib> !enter | matt____
<ubotu> matt____: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matt____> will do. if i install drivers for it, will the card work?
<frogzoo> oxygenthief: lsb_release -a
<frogzoo> brohken: you heard wrong
<onepic> any help? please
<brohken> frogzoo: no way
<brohken> they like shiny things
<Slart> onepic: I didn't see the question.. repeat?
<onepic> hi! I'm trying to modifying a bootup script in /etc/init.d/lvm but the changes are not being executed in the startup
<oxygenthief> it says it has 6.1 so is it just standardly slow. I love the os just not sur if I messed it up
* Slart wonders where in the world brohken finds these chicks... =)
<onepic> I tried with a simple 'cat /proc/mounts' but nothing
<fadey> Hello, everyone. Does anybody know how could I find out all IPs assigned by my dhcp server to people
<brohken> starbucks. new york city is full of geeky chicks that are hot
<Slart> onepic: oh.. that one.. I have no idea.. sorry
<brohken> the idea is to keep their self-esteem low
<brohken> they don't realize they're hot
<brohken> and I can take advantage
<brohken> using my shiny Beryl techniques
<frogzoo> !offtopic | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brohken> bling bling
<brohken> k
<dv_> well I really like the expose clone
<dv_> I could live without the cube
<RoKFiT> hello, can anyone help me with my sound?  I'm getting popping on my mp3's and i have all volumes at 75%.  I've tried the ALSA driver and other settings.
<kupo> haro....
<kupo> which prog RoKFiT ?
<RoKFiT> amarok
<Alakazamz0r> what controls the rewrite of /etc/resolv.conf?
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: you using xine engine, not gstreamer?
<ajayc> a new ubuntu chan guys #ubuntu-cafe check it out idlers wanted :P
<RoKFiT> yes, xine
<kupo> RoKFiT: give xmms a shot
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: < 1GHz puter?
<RoKFiT> yes 2.4 dual core
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: that should kick - something's badly wrong
<RoKFiT> i agree
<matt____> how can i globally disable ipv6? i have tried doing the /etc/modeprobe.d/aliases file change, but that didn't seem to do it. any ideas?
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: what's your load?
<RoKFiT> 4%
<refus3d>  #ubuntu-cafe is a good channel
<eltech> how can i set a service to start on bootup?
<frogzoo> eltech: man boot-scripts
<matt____> how can i delete the dir /data?
<RoKFiT> any ideas frogzoo
<Slart> matt____: rmdir doesn't work?
<matt____> not tried it
<Slart> matt____: just make sure you really want it gone..
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: sound card?
<matt____> rmdir, does that delete directories? is there some website that will tel me all the terminal commands?
<frogzoo> !docs | matt____
<ubotu> matt____: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Slart> matt____: I think you can do a rm -R as well
<RoKFiT> nvidia IEC958
<Slart> matt____: just start with a rmdir --help or a rm --help
<lambert> hi
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: tried replacing mpg321 with mpg123-esd?
<lambert> who are U
<RoKFiT> is that in repos?
<lambert> hi betty , i am lambert
<kupo> is there a decent ubuntu hw list somewhere, I'm working on an old presario compaq 4850
<kupo> can't find the mobo sound
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: multiverse
<webwolf_27> has anyone gotten the realtek8185L wireless card to work on edgy?
<ken> I am looking for multimedia playback. (.mp3, .avi, mpeg1-2-3, wmv, etc). Which is the most effective way? Totem-xine, Totem-gstream, or something else? How about something that doesn't require any external plugins? eg. VLC. Are there other such software available. And how would you rate VLC?
<RoKFiT> yeah i doubt that fixes it
<RoKFiT> and i can't find it
<RoKFiT> i'm on kubuntu
<webwolf_27> ken, vlc is good, but overblow for audio
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: the docs suggest it as a fix...worth trying
<RoKFiT> how do i install it
<whyme> frogzoo: Tried it out, but I can't figure out how to make fcsctl be started *specifically* by the user fcadmin
<Alakazamz0r> How can i dpkg-reconfigure network
<RoKFiT> if i can't find it in adept_manager
<ken> webwolf_27: Could you be a little more descriptive, please?
<RoKFiT> i have all repos enabled
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<webwolf_27> ken, what do you want to know
<whyme> frogzoo: in /etc/init.d/ scripts, re my earlier q about getting a service to start at boot
<ken> webwolf_27: overblow? What is that? I can't find it in Add/remove programs.
<oxygenthief> thanks for the help
<RoKFiT> so frogzoo, just install the stuff they list?
<jenda> What can "/home/jenda/.setup30509: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" mean, given by a liflg .run file?
<ken> webwolf_27: I am looking for a one stop multimedia solution let it be quicktime/wmv/mp3/acc/vobb/avi/mpeg1-2-3....you get the idea? What would you recommend?
<webwolf_27> ken, its in universe/multiverse. It's too big for just audio and can do so much more
<webwolf_27> ken, mplayer
<kupo> ken: go use vlc
<frogzoo> whyme: try 'su fcadmin -c "prog --args" '
<mm2000> someone here good at cdrecord?
<wolverian> so, did anyone else's feisty halt booting when loading pcmcia?
<ken> kupo: webwolf_27: I want a no frills multimedia player, that plays all formats + never causes much problems/ is incompatible with files. As VLC uses its own plugins to play these formats, i doubt that some of the files wouldn't play correctly in it. Have you guys experienced such problems?
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: sure
<RoKFiT> i have the packages installed already
<RoKFiT> i have them installed
<RoKFiT> the mp3 support
<jorgp> mm2000, what is there to know?
<terraco> okay maybe someone can help me out, I am having two probs, one with wine and the other with a pulgin that wont plugin
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: tried replacing mpg321 with mpg123-esd?
<webwolf_27> ken, no I haven't but mplayer can do all that
<RoKFiT> i cant find it in adept_manager
<Isyth> Hey everyone, I'm having some problems installing ubuntu onto my 'new' second-hand compaq armada m700 laptop
<Alakazamz0r> How can i dpkg-reconfigure network
<Alakazamz0r> How can i dpkg-reconfigure network
<macaroni> hi, i'm installing xubuntu on an old Pentium II 233Mhz with 64Mb of ram. I choose italian as language but the installation goes on in english. Is that normal?
<kupo> ken: go use vlc
<ken> webwolf_27: kupo: Thank you
<Isyth> it can't read the breezy CD and it stalls during the Dapper installing
<kupo> Isyth: hw specs?
<RoKFiT> all that shows is gqmpeg mpg123-el mpg321
<ken> kupo: You didn;t answer my question, have you experienced some problems while playing files in VLC? eg. choppy/dropped frames, incompatible files, etc?
<kupo> sure
<RoKFiT> i don't want to cli my mp3's
<Hoag> Is there any way of making amsn match your theme more? Change colours etc?
<terraco> the pluging for adobe flashplayer wont work, and wine wont install properly so I get errors all the time
<Isyth> pentium III 550mHz 128mb ram
<ken> kupo: "sure", could you please be a little more descriptive? Do you mean you have experienced problems with VLC? Than what else do you suggest?
<whyme> frogzoo: ty
<kupo> nothing else
<kupo> just vlc
<Isyth> kupo: pentium III 550mHz 128mb ram
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: 'sudo dpkg --purge mp321 ; sudo apt-get install mpg123-esd'
<kupo> you prolly should try the alternative install cd Isyth
<RoKFiT> frogzoo: is it a cli mp3player?
<kupo> how does the livecd run on it Isyth ? slow?
<ken> kupo: Thank you
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: no - a codec
<Isyth> kupo: the Breezy live CD doesn't run at all and the Dapper one is quite slow but working.
<kupo> yeah I would use the etch alternative cd
<RoKFiT> couldn't find package
<kupo> you'll have a ncurses based install menu
<MasterLexx> the live cds on  laptop with 128mb ram are overkill
<kupo> Isyth: if you can up to 256ram total it'll make a big difference
<RoKFiT> frogzoo: couldn't find package
<Isyth> kupo: maybe that'll work. But what's that you said about the alternative install?
<RoKFiT> i'm on kubuntu edgy
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: multiverse
<terraco> so to fix the wine prob, where it wont open a windows program is there something I can do to fix it? Please and thank you.
<defrysk> http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/installation
<RoKFiT> it's enabled frogzoo
<kupo> Isyth: its where you dl the isos on the website
<kupo> its made for systems with less than 192 of ram
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: dpkg -l libk3b2-mp3
<Isyth> kupo: that might do the trick. I'm having some problems opening the laptop to see where the ram goes... I'm not used to laptops.
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: nvm, dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs
<Helpmeee> when i boot into Ubuntu i get this msg :
<Helpmeee> API mismatch The nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but in this X module has the verison 1.0-9631
<whyme> frogzoo: does this look right to you?
<RoKFiT> okay idk what just happened
<Slart> Helpmeee: you can try downloading the driver install thingy from nvidia and run it.. it should fix it
<RoKFiT> desired=unknown/install/remove/purge/hold
<whyme> frogzoo: http://pastebin.ca/280007
<RoKFiT> status=not/install/remove/purge hold
<Slart> Helpmeee: there are probably other ways as well.. but that's what I did when I got that error
<oneseventeen> how do I prevent Ubuntu 6.10 from automatically adding DNS servers?  (The automatic DNS servers it finds rarely work for me...)
<Roconda> hey, if I want to change the default grub, is it just changing the new one to the top? and if it doesnt boot will it  automaticly pick the grub the kernel below it?
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: try 'sudo apt-get update ; dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs'
<RoKFiT> frogzoo: libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version
<whyme> frogzoo: that's ln -s /etc/rc5.d/S100fcsctl /etc/init.d/fcsctl
<Helpmeee> Slart, kan du skicka lnk ?
<Helpmeee> Jag hittar inte ;s
<Slart> Helpmeee: mm... sure.. but lets keep it in english.. for the rest of the room
<RoKFiT> okay now what
<oneseventeen> Roconda: I'm a newbie to grub, but I thought when you change the default you are changing which one is highlighted by default, not the order of the boot options (but I could be wrong)
<Slart> Helpmeee: 32bit or 64bit?
<frogzoo> whyme: does fcsctl take 'start' as an arg?
<Reilithion> I'm looking for a RAM editor with which I could debug frozen programs, get a look at the internals of things as they run, and -- I'll be honest -- cheating at Breakout.  ;-)  Anyone have any suggestions for a program/package that might meet my needs?
<oneseventeen> How do I disable dynamic DNS?
<whyme> frogzoo: yep
<Helpmeee> slart, blev lite osker nu;p kr med i386
<Roconda> oneseventeen: thanks for your help, but I need someone who is sure about it because I am talking about an server thats hosted in a dc
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: dunno - you running latest amarok?
<RoKFiT> yeah
<Slart> Helpmeee: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9631/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<RoKFiT> 1.4.3
<oneseventeen> Roconda: ahh, nevermind then, good luck!
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: try 1.4.4
<whyme> frogzoo: oh, and it was ln -s /etc/init.d/fcsctl /etc/rc5.d/S100fcsctl
<terraco> can i get so help on the flash player for firefox it wont install
<Helpmeee> Slart, jag har den redan ...
<kupo> which version of FF?
<Slart> Helpmeee: then run that file.. sudo sh NVIDIA... you should get a nice ncurses install program going
<kupo> ncurses rox
<terraco> to be honest I am not sure it comes with v6.06
<RoKFiT> frogzoo, there isn't an update
<Helpmeee> Slart, is thare a newer krtnel module for nvidia+
<frogzoo> whyme: should be /etc/rc2.d/S100fcsctl
<Helpmeee> kernel*
<Slart> Helpmeee: that's the latest one on their website.. there are perhaps some beta drivers.. but I didn't look ther
<frogzoo> RoKFiT: I'm on 1.4.4
<Helpmeee> ok
<kupo> terraco: what version of ff?
<Helpmeee> my kernel module is outdated
<Slart> Helpmeee: just let the install program do it all
<RoKFiT> maybe because i am on kubuntu
<screechingcat> how do i set a bookmark to load in the sidebar in epiphany ?
<Slart> Helpmeee: it will download or build a new module
<whyme> frogzoo: any particular reason for the rc2
<frogzoo> whyme: the default runlevel = 2
<onepic> I've /usr in lvm but I need run any commands (of /usr/bin) before of run lvm, how could make it? my root in lvm is ready for that (root=/dev/mapper/sys-root)
<brohken> anyone using Edgy with a dell laptop and everything works out of the box?
<onepic> is possible preload more directories of lvm in the startup?
<jrib> brohken: yes
<brohken> jrib: which model?
<jrib> brohken: well the mutlimedia keys don't work out of the box.  inspiron 8200
<whyme> frogzoo: lol, k thanks. Gonna try it oot :)
<terraco> I do know its trying to get ahold of flashplayer 7 though
<brohken> jrib: how did you get them to work?
<symbulos> does anyone know hw to maudoes anyone know hw to maually configure a network so that the ip address is fetched using dhcp (no graphics)?ally configure a network so that the ip address is fetched using dhcp (no graphics)?
<mio> ciao a tutti
<pder> i am having problems with ubuntu.  i demand help immediately.
<jrib> brohken: there is a page on the wiki for multimedia keys
<frogzoo> !patience | pder
<ubotu> pder: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Alakazamz0r> could someone help me w/this please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37193/
<Slart> pder: eh.. demanding things usually just makes people ignore you
<ubuntu-user> hi im trying to apt my kernel-source (2.6.15-27) but in apt-cache i just find apt-cache search kernel-source-2.4.27.. anyone know what need i do to apt my 2.6.15-27 kernel-source?!
<mio> channel help ubuntu italiano????
<jrib> !it | mio
<ubotu> mio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mio> grandissimo
<brohken> fuerte
<frogzoo> cosse fan tute
<onepic> how configure initrd to load a lvm partition?
<pder> Slart: i apologize.  its just that in my day to day life i bark orders at people.
<Slart> pder: no worries, no hard feelings
<terraco> is there a place to get a good working version of WINE?
<KenSentMe> I want to file a bug on the desktop menu. It hangs on connection to a server. What package should i file the bug for?
<KenSentMe> I use gnome btw
<frogzoo> pder: if you just say what your problem is, someone who knows how to help may answer
<auditor> where can  get the defaults of the source.list
<whyme> pder: I think you should demand things louder, with capitals and exclamation marks!!! AAA :P </spam>
<frogzoo> !wine | terraco
<ubotu> terraco: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Slart> terraco: check the forums.. I found a link there.. search for wine deb repository or something..
<frogzoo> terraco: you want the budgetdedicated repo
<onepic> how configure initrd to load a lvm partition?
<terraco> the budgetdedicated repo?
<frogzoo> terraco: now read the link from ubotu
<ubuntu-user>  hi im trying to apt my kernel-source (2.6.15-27) but in apt-cache i just find apt-cache search kernel-source-2.4.27.. anyone know what need i do to apt my 2.6.15-27 kernel-source?!
<biotrox> how to check if my ATI drivers are installed or not
<tarzeau> biotrox: fglrx ones?
<Helpmeee> Slart, when it tries do download a kernel from their fpt site it says something.. dont remember..
<biotrox> 9600GT
<Slart> Helpmeee: mm.. probably something about a module not being available for download.. it should build it instead
<Alakazamz0r> Could someone help me w/this please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37193/
<Slart> Helpmeee: it should = it will =)
<Helpmeee> Ive done it like 10times:P
<Helpmeee> no diffrence:P
<Helpmeee> slart, do you use nvidia?
<Slart> Helpmeee: it still doesn't work? yes I use that very same driver
<Alakazamz0r> Anyone?
<biotrox> tarzeau | i use ATI driver for 9600GT
<Helpmeee> Slart, How about sending it to me ?:)
<Slart> Helpmeee: no other error messages?
<Alakazamz0r> Come on guys, i help people here so much, someone could at LEAST take a look at my post.
<tarzeau> biotrox: which driver name? fglrx?
<Slart> Helpmeee: it's the same you've downloaded from the site.. I don't know where the built module is.. and I'm using AMD64
<Helpmeee> ah..
<biotrox> tarzeau | how to check if it's fglrx
<Slart> Helpmeee: but the install program finished alright? and you said "yes.. configure my x system"
<tarzeau> biotrox: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Helpmeee> yep
<Slart> Helpmeee: and it still doesn't work when you restart?
<Slart> Helpmeee: same error?
<Helpmeee> then it works :)
<jasonong> hello
<Helpmeee> But if I reboot my system
<Helpmeee> Same error.
<Slart> Helpmeee: hmm.. odd.. it shouldn't do that
<Helpmeee> so when i want to boot into ubuntu i need to re-isntall nvidia drivers
<biotrox> tarzeau | there's non fglrx
<Slart> Helpmeee: it never did that for me.... did you do "sudo sh NVIDIA-" etc?
<Helpmeee> Slart, odd stuff tend to happend to me all the time ;)
<Helpmeee> yeah
<Helpmeee> Installation starts after i Agree
<Slart> Helpmeee: ok.. try to uninstall the nvidia-glx package then
<Helpmeee> you know how? ;p
<Slart> Helpmeee: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<x-r00t-x> hey . how do i stop fscking on starting ubuntu ?
<jrib> !fsck | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Helpmeee> gonna try now :)
<mo> how can i install and use *.pdf-fonts?
<mo> ups, pcf-fonts ;)
<Slart> mo: pcf? what is pcf-fonts?
<markeib> hello, i installed new nvidia drivers, now at startup i always have to type "sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia" to make the xserver start, how can i make this "autostart"?
<renihs> omg, how can it be that ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS, cannot be installed on a *CERTIFIED* hardware (Sunfire X4100)
<renihs> ubuntu certified
<Reilithion> RAM hex editor.  Anyone have any packages they recommend?
<garren> hi all !
<mo> Slart, http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/
<dfcarney> Reilithion: what do you mean a "RAM hex editor"?  Do you want to be able to peek/poke values into RAM at a physical address?
<Slart> mo: thanks.. I'll go look.. never heard of them before
<mo> Slart, i think they are also called bitmap fonts...
<garren> I've a probleme , maybe you could help me , I've installed Ati drivers and xgl, and now when i am on login screen , the screen resolution is 1600x1200 and in my xorg.conf there are only 1024x768 and 800x600 , how can i change my login-manager screen resolution please ?
<renihs> i find it pretty offensive that ubuntu certifies hardware (expensive one) and doesnt even test/check it?
<renihs> how can that be???
<symbulos> oes anyone know hw to maudoes anyone know hw to maually configure a network so that the ip address is fetched using dhcp (no graphics)?
<Slart> mo: ok.. the look kind of nice.. but I think I'll stay with truetype and those kinds =)
<mrlinux> what is the structure to mount a hard drive
<mrlinux> command
<mo> Slart, but there must be a way to use them ;)
<dfcarney> mrlinux: type 'man mount'
<mrlinux> then the device name
<Slart> mo: there probably is.. I've never seen anything for bitmap fonts though... but someone else might have
<terraco> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3 is what I got when I did that shown in the site
<dfcarney> mrlinux: 'mount' is the command that you want to use.  'man mount' will display the manual page on it.
<gar-> any one have a guide of how to add 2 static ip adressess... to the box
<mo> Slart, OK. maybe i should ask later...
<mrlinux> k thanks
<mpoz2> Hi. Some of my apps (oo.org, gimp,...) regularly flash in the taskbar (probably dm's URGENT hint) without any reason and _unstoppable_ by mouse. To stop the flashing I have to Alt-Tab to the window or (in case of oo.org) I even have to _close_ it. Is this problem known? (Using Dapper)
<biotrox> tarzeau | any other suggestion how to check if my ATI driver successfully installed...
<renihs> heh lol, nothing works at ubuntu :)
<renihs> i wish i could find it funny
<Slart> mo: why not ask the author, he/she is bound to know
<mo> Slart, mybe i should do so.
<Reilithion> dfcarney: Yeah, that's the basic functionality I'm after.  Some additional features would be nice.
<Reilithion> I'm sure I'm not the first one to think this up
<x-r00t-x> what was happened :-S jrib
<frogzoo> biotrox: fglrxinfo & glxinfo |grep direct
<dfcarney> Reilithion: with virtual memory management, segmentation, and the like you won't be able to (easily) write to arbitrary physical addresses
<gar-> what is the Network and broadcast ip are those the dns????
<x-r00t-x> !fsck | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dfcarney> Reilithion: what's your intended application?  i.e. why do you want such a tool?
<Reilithion> As I mentioned earlier, I want to be able to debug frozen programs and cheat at simple games.
<mo> Slart, thanks. bye
<dfcarney> Reilithion: ah, i didn't see that post.
<Slart> Reilithion: mm.. something like artmoney.. but for linux.. would be nice =)
<gar-> anyone can explaint to me what is network and broadcast are those the dns ips address in /etc/network/interfaces????
<mo> Slart, he, it works :). i just had to restart X.
<garren> does anyone know where can I change login screen resolution please ?
<Reilithion> dfcarney: no worries.  Any suggestions?  Physical addresses don't matter so long as I could do a repeated search.
<Slart> mo: ah.. back to the simple windows-solutions.. restart, reboot and try again =)
<terraco> is ubuntu suposed to beable to reconize a CD/R DVD-ROM automaticly?
<frogzoo> terraco: if it's ata, sure
<Reilithion> Even just a pointer into another program's allocated memory could work.  I could almost write what I need myself in C or something.
<dfcarney> Reilithion: there are tonnes of tools out there for debugging software, though there's so much that I suggest that you simply start reading about 'gdb', 'strace', and 'core dumps'.
<terraco> well it will read a dvd cd mp3 kodac but a special fetures disk
<dfcarney> Reilithion: sorry that I can't help much more than that.  I have some ideas, but I'm no expert and I wouldn't want to give you misleading info.
<ViViD> is there any way to find out if the ffmpeg package included with fiesty has xvid and mp3 exporting enabled??\
<renihs> WHO can i contact from ubuntu to ask WHY hardware has been CERTIFIED (by ubuntu) that does not work with ubuntu?
<Slart> renihs: have you checked the official web-page?
<renihs> yes, there are only some companies i could ask
<frogzoo> !canonical | renihs
<ubotu> renihs: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<renihs> which is pointless, i need ubuntu directly
<tkroo_> heh
<terraco> someone said there is a better media player for the os then kaffeen i can get is that true?
<renihs> frogzoo, they are the ones responsible for the certification process?
<frogzoo> renihs: canonical is ubuntu
<renihs> mkay, then all hope is lost
<frogzoo> which is not to say ubuntu is canonical ;)
<renihs> because all threads regarding this issue just get deleted there
<Reilithion> dfcarney: Thanks for your help.  I'm a pretty good researcher if given a few leads.  I have a good idea of what it is I'm after, so could you chance giving me that misleading info so that I can decide for myself whether it's useful?
<intrepidus> Can anyone tell me why, when I mount an NTFS drive, it only shows the following folders on it: AUTOEXEC.BAT, IO.SYS, MSDOS.SYS, CONFIG.SYS, RECYCLER, and System Volume Information?
<biotrox> tarzeau | when i run your suggestion command. my computer hangs
<Reilithion> I could probably find something on my own.  I came here to get ideas, really.
<intrepidus> The drive -does- have data on it, too.
<whyme> frogzoo: the init.d script didn't work. any suggestions as how it can be improved/how I can debug it?
<Samus_Aran> how do you turn off all kernel messages being output to the various TTYs ?  I use multiseat Xorg, and if stuff is output to the TTYs while locked in X, it writes that stuff overtop of the video memory and corrupts the X display
<frogzoo> whyme: start the script with "#!/bin/bash -x" - then run the script as 'sudo /etc/rc2.d/S100fsctl'
<Moosejaw> whats the command to open up the trash?
<Samus_Aran> sometimes I can switch to TTY 12, which has no text output, but presently it won't let me go past TTY 8, which has lots of text output to it
<phiwum> Gnumeric's colors are utterly screwy.  When I try to select the color for the background of a cell, every non-black option is a near invisible grey.  I've used gnumeric before (on Slackware) but never seen this problem.  Any ideas?
<markeib> hey, ubuntu won't change anything when i try to change my theme, is this a common issue?
<phiwum> I can choose a custom color and that comes out fine.  But the stock colors are screwy.
<joakim> !gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joakim> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<terraco> well I thank all who have helped me out with my probs and I will come back if I have again thank you
<habeeb> hello, I have a directory with like 5 subdirs inside with 10zips in each one. How can I unzip them altogether?
<whyme> frogzoo: oh hey, it had a space between #! and /bin/bash.... d'oh!
<Moosejaw> anyone?  command to open up the trash?
<whyme> doesn't meen it'll work, but still....
<whyme> Moosejaw:
<Moosejaw> or is it just opening the trash file?
<mrlinux> i cant mount my secondary hard drive
<whyme> Moosejaw: the trash is a folder called .Trash in your home directory
<Moosejaw> k
<whyme> so it would be nautilus ~/.Trash
<dfcarney> Reilithion: Hmmmm...  I still say that you start by reviewing 'gdb'.  Most debugging tools are based off of it.
<Reilithion> whyme: depends on what desktop system he's running, or at least which file browser he has installed
<whyme> unless you've been deleting on an external device, in which case it'll be .Trash on that device: cd /media/mydevice/.Trash
<Juftus> intrepidus: perhaps the drive you're trying to mount has several partitions on it and you're just mounting one of them... for example, my laptop has two 'windows' partitions even though only one is visible from windows, and the hidden one containts something like 'system volume information'.
<mrlinux> can i have some help with my mounting problem i have 2 file systems on the hard dirve(ext3, fat32)
<whyme> Moosejaw: oh yea, this is assuming you're running vanilla ubuntu
<dfcarney> Reilithion: If you're not compiling your own code then it can be a lot tricker.  You may also want to look into reverse-engineering documentation
<intrepidus> Juftus: It's only got one.
<Samus_Aran> habeeb: for dir in */; do cd "$dir"; for file in *.zip; do unzip "$file"; done; cd ..; done
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> help
<renihs> mkay i have written canonical an email but this is really shamefull for ubuntu (could it get any lower?) to certify systems and then ubuntu does not run on it
<jrib> ubuntu: hey, ask a question and we'll try to help
<whyme> frogzoo: it says http://pastebin.ca/280041
<Juftus> intrepidus, OK. Just thought your situation might be similar to mine... No idea, then.
<whyme> ubuntu: whatcha want?
<ubuntu> jrib man
<dfcarney> renihs: I'm just tuning in...  Where does it say that the system is certified?
<ubuntu> i try to open a directory and told me
<mrlinux> i cant mount my secondary hard drive (ext3, fat32)
<renihs> dfcarney, hold on
<habeeb> Woah that made it Samus_Aran , thanks!
<jrib> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sean_micken> hey using ubuntu 6.10... the bootup screen is extremely bare and doesn't show what's starting.. anyway to get to be more verbose?
<drkm> what do I have install through apt-get to get UUDECODE.. a program I'm installing needs it..
<Juftus> intrepidus, what do you have in your /media (the hda? ones)?
<jrib> drkm: sharutils
<ubuntu> Yo don't have a permission necessary to view the contents
<ubuntu> jrib man what that mean
<ubuntu> and how can i change it .
<intrepidus> Juftus: Not sure what that means? I have a lot of things in /media...I have the mount point, /media/music, for that drive.
<drkm> jrib: thanks I'll have a look
<jrib> ubuntu: what directory are you trying to open and what are you trying to do?
<renihs> dfcarney, http://news.com.com/Sun,+Ubuntu+certifying+Linux+on+x86+servers/2100-1010_3-6132211.html
<dfcarney> drkm: from the command prompt, "apt-cache search uudecode" will tell you the package in which uudecode resides
<ubuntu> i install kerio mail server
<psusi> drkm: did you try apt-cache search uudecode?
<ubuntu> and i try to open /opt/kerio/mailserver
<renihs> dfcarney, i am too lazy to look up the info on the ubuntu site, which i dont like or find anythere there at all
<jrib> drkm: what are you installing by the way?
<whyme> sean_micken: you can get into the grub menu.lst file and remove the word splash from the appropriate line,
<drkm> jrib: some IDE thing
<Juftus> intrepidus, OK. You looked everywhere in /media?
<joakim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FernandoCordes> anybody ever used the super grub disc?
<myno> hi everyone
<jrib> ubuntu: try to prefix what you say with my name so my client can highlight it for me.  How did you install it?
<dfcarney> renihs: well, this article just claims that Sun intends to start the certification process, that's all.
<whyme> sean_micken: that would be sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sean_micken> whyme: im thinking i would remove 'quiet' from kernel line?  im not using desktop, but server edition.
<ubuntu> throught alien
<HymnToLife> !anyone | FernandoCordes
<ubotu> FernandoCordes: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<whyme> sean_micken: right you are.
<renihs> dfcarney, mkay lemme get the ubuntu note
<ubuntu> ok man i don't have tiime for now youu you.
<sean_micken> whyme: cool ty
<jrib> !sudo | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dfcarney> renihs: Note, it states "Canonical didn't comment for this story."
<whyme> sean_micken: not my fault if your computers explodes (TM)
<jrib> ubuntu: read over that page to understand how sudo works in ubuntu
<whyme> :P
<FernandoCordes> HymnToLife: lol this IS my real one!
<jrib> FernandoCordes: suppose someone says yes, now what?
<renihs> dfcarney, http://www.sun.com/servers/entry/x4100/os.jsp
<renihs> canonical certified
<Softly> Hello
<amonbish> hey
<renihs> and dont tell me sun is lying
<renihs> :)
<mrlinux> Help me i cant mount my secondary hard drive (ext3, fat32)
<sean_micken> whyme: why the hell would my computer explode after removing quiet?  of course it wouldn't.
<amonbish> confidential
<Softly> secret
<tuna-fish-> are the ubuntu community docs down?
<x-r00t-x> can anyone help me to install *.snt font ?
<Juftus> intrepidus, did you spot my question? That is, did you look into every directory in /media?
<FernandoCordes> jrib: i just wanted to say that it is kind of awesome. i messed up my whole menu.lst and mbr.. put in that disc and my box booted just fine :-)
<intrepidus> Juftus, sorry, yes.
<jrib> tuna-fish-:
<Juftus> OK. No prob. Sorry I can't help.
<whyme> sean_micken: expect the unexpected, mwahahaha
<jrib> tuna-fish-: https://help.ubuntu.com/ seems to be up for me
<Gamentine> hello...
<x-r00t-x> its up for me :-W
<whyme> no reason, lol, but messing with menu.lst can sometimes be disasterous(sp?) if you're not careful
<Gamentine> can anyone tell me where i can change the eth device enumeration?
<dfcarney> renihs: Just reading through the various pages...gimme a sec...
<jrib> FernandoCordes: ah, great
<FernandoCordes> yea
<tuna-fish-> jrib: I can get there but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto or any other page doesn't load
<Gamentine> I have an eth1, but no eth0
<x-r00t-x> .
<jrib> tuna-fish-: loads fine here
<tuna-fish-> weird
<FernandoCordes> tuna-fish-: kinda strange.. for me it works too
<renihs> dfcarney, just search for canonical
<x-r00t-x> tuna-fish-, maybe your port are blocked for ssl ...
<FernandoCordes> tuna-fish-: you not on some kind of internet cafe or college network or so?
<whyme> frogzoo: whenever I try the command it just returns sudo: /etc/rc2.d/S100fcsctl: command not found
<tuna-fish-> college network but I have used them before
<FernandoCordes> maybe they blocked em :-) bad linux
<tuna-fish-> just shows a blank page on firefox
<tuna-fish-> I very much doubt
<renihs> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 64-bit (canonical certified)
<x-r00t-x> tuna-fish-, that mean your port is blocked ....
<renihs> i tracked the problem and its simply a broken kernel/gcc stuff
<whyme> frogzoo: ??? which is strange as I used tab completion to get the command line there in the first place, and it's deffo linked to the right file, as per less /etc/rc2.d/S100fcsctl...
<renihs> i know only hope that it works with (LOL) i386
<tuna-fish-> x-r00t-x: what?
<renihs> its anyway *complete* madness for ubuntu to use gcc-4.0 which is known to be broken
<FernandoCordes> tuna-fish-: sure! bill came to your college and said he will suck **** of your headmaster if he would blacklist it
<x-r00t-x> tuna-fish-, your ssl port is blocked . that why you cant see the page
<renihs> on their long term support edition, but i dont care about that
<bradley> my theme manager doesn't seem to load the controls of installed themes. has anyone else had this problem? what is the fix?
<tuna-fish-> now it started working. weird indeed
<x-r00t-x> lol FernandoCordes
<x-r00t-x> tuna-fish-, w*f?
<renihs> what i do care about is that the important stuff is broken too (like the modules i need)
<FernandoCordes> x-r00t-x nvm -_-
<dfcarney> renihs: well, assuming that you've followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Amd64 , I suggest that you post on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134; to see if anyone else has had similar problems
<tuna-fish-> fernandoCordes. they're quite linux frienly here in Finland :)
<x-r00t-x> hmm :P FernandoCordes
<renihs> dfcarney, i did, they get delted
<renihs> deleted
<renihs> dissapear i mean :)
<dfcarney> renihs: really? that's odd.  no reason was given?
<FernandoCordes> tuna-fish-: awesome. they using gnu on your college?
<tuna-fish-> part
<whyme> frogzoo: it does work if I sudo sh /etc/rc2.d/S100fcsctl... trying again, standby :)
<tuna-fish-> many workstations are windows
<renihs> dfcarney, not that i know about, but there is one posting describing the same problem
<renihs> no answer on that since quite some time
<dfcarney> renihs: yeah, i saw that
<jenda> How can I rename a single file in an ISO?
<Moosejaw> i am trying to add a trashcan to StarterBar in gdesklets...how can i get this done so it opens?
<dfcarney> jenda: i don't think it's possible.  you'll need to expand the .ISO, rename it, and re-pack it.
<renihs> tja, how am i going to explain to the (wanna have ubuntu) customer that ubuntu doesnt work on ubuntu certified hardware....this is really really ugly now
<renihs> bah :(
<renihs> and good question since that company bought 8x x4100
<dfcarney> renihs: I agree -- it sucks.
<renihs> which is quite alot money
<mrabbit> hi, torrent downloads on ubuntu are so slow, azureus is configured just as on suse which worked fine on this laptop, the router is set fine, yet my speeds are slow on all torrents
<richee> anyone know how I can upgrade modules
<jenda> ok
<Gamentine> does anyone know where i can modify the eth device enumerations? eth1=>eth0
<eltech> whats the easiest way to boot to a prompt and not X?
<dfcarney> renihs: Well, if they're paying that much then maybe they'd consider a support contract with Canonical for x4100 support.  I'm not saying that it'll go over well, but it's an option.
<whyme> mrabbit: how long has it been?
<biotrox> please take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37199/ and give acomment cause i don't understand this
<mrabbit> whyme:what do you mean? i've been using ubutu 6.10 for a week, and its been slow on torrents for all that time, ktorrent is also slow
<dfcarney> eltech: if you always want to boot to a prompt, you can disable gdm from starting up.  Something like "sudo update-rc.d -f gdb remove" should do the trick...  Though be careful with that command.
<renihs> dfcarney, hehe thats not an option
<dfcarney> eltech: rather "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<renihs> if canonical says yet it works and it doesnt, i cannot explain the customer to buy additional support to make supported stuff working
<mrlinux> kapilg_it, i cant private message
<dfcarney> renihs: I agree -- if they say that something is supported and, clearly, it isn't then they should either change their statement or fix it.
<heiko> is there a known problem where wlan fails to work after ugrade from edgy to feisty?
<dfcarney> renihs: problem being is that most Linux developers have never seen an x4100, let alone worked on one.
<whyme> mrabbit: have you tried a different torrent client - see if it's an azureus pbm or not?
<kapilg_it> mrlinux: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<mrlinux> kapilg_it, yes
<mrabbit> whyme:just said, ktorrent is just as slow, can usually get an average of 50kb/s on windows/suse(dont use suse anymore) but on ubuntu im lucky to get 20kb/s
<mrlinux> kapilg_it, hdb1 and hdb2
<adaran> anyone have an idea where to look for alsa docs? the dev docs are no good if you don't have detailed knowledge about soundcards and i don't want to read another "guide to compiling the alsa kernel module". i need something that explains the concepts (what's a card, what's pcm, etc) as understood by alsa. any ideas?
<renihs> dfcarney, yes but then it cannot be *certified*!
<ox> hi, where's a good place to start on installing xgl/compiz on dapper on dell inspiron 5100?
<renihs> canonical cannot certify hardware they have never seen can they?
<kapilg_it> mrlinux: what fs type does it show
<renihs> i mean, "can" ...ofc they "can"
<renihs> dfcarney, http://www.ubuntu.com/sun
<renihs> there is a much nicer list :)
<jrib> !xgl | ox
<ubotu> ox: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<renihs> i doubt any of those system works since they all have the same controller (most of them)
<mrlinux> kapilg_it, hdb1 is hpfs  hdb2 is ext3
<dfcarney> renihs: well, what can I say?  Someone screwed up and didn't test things properly.
<kapilg_it> mrlinux : then mount -t ext3 device /media/whereToMount
<whyme> frogzoo: loool at me n00bishness - the /etc/init.d/ file wasn't chmod +x .... *sigh* guess I can simply help myself if I RTFM and use my brain. ty anyway ^_^
<dfcarney> dfcarney: If I had an x4100 available then I wouldn't mind trying to fix things.
<mrabbit> whyme:please help, this torrent gained 3.0% in 7 hours
<kapilg_it> mrlinux : make directories hdb1 and hdb2 in /media
<renihs> dfcarney, just one more thing, plz take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Amd64
<renihs> and tell me that only a *single* sentence makes *any* sence
<whyme> mrabbit: you on kde then I gather? What about the native torrent client?
* dabaR_ bets $20 that renihs just did not read the instructions.
<renihs> thats complete jebrish
<renihs> THOSE instructions i just POSTED?
<mrlinux> kapilg_it, thx
<kapilg_it> mrlinux: then fire command "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb2 /media/hdb2
<mrabbit> whyme:im on gnome, but i prefer azureus, as i said ive tried ktorrent and its also slow
<renihs> those are instructions which makes NO SENSE at all
<dfcarney> dfcarney: I understand them...though they're a bit cryptic.
<whyme> I use az as well, and don't have problems getting over 1MB/s
<renihs> dabaR_, plz show me ONE sentence in those "instructions" which makes ANY sense
<dfcarney> renihs:  I understand them...though they're a bit cryptic.
<renihs> dfcarney, omg???
<renihs> dfcarney, PRE-INSTALLATION: Make sure the BIOS is not configured to boot off the ATAPI CD-ROM. Instead, it should boot off the hard disk.
<renihs> LOL????
<renihs> LOOOOOL?
<kapilg_it> mrlinux : add /modify lines in /etc/fstab so that you get them after every boot
<dfcarney> renihs: (I worked for an OS company for 4 years and spent some of my time on certification)
<renihs> first sentence
<Pons> how the hell is feisty's kernel 2.6.20-1.1 if last kernel's.org stable is 2.6.19.1?
<dabaR_> renihs: how about go for a walk to chill out, get a cup of coffee, eat some lunch, and come back relaxed and ask a support question.
<mrlinux> ok
<renihs> dabaR_, lol
<renihs> dont bet in future, i guess you are going to lose always
<renihs> me reads instructions :)
<whyme> all I can say is go through the wizard, check the advanced option, then go through the entire thing. Folloing that, restart all your networking equipment, making 3xsure that it's all setup correctly.... that's what I do when I get problems, and it's never failed yet.
<renihs> just the instructions are written by someone who has no clue at all from linux
<Reilithion> anyone or dfcarney: Okay, it looks like gdb mostly either stops execution of the program in order to do its thing, or uses some kind of remote tracepoints system to interface with pieces of code designed specifically for debugging.  I'm looking for something that can search and replace values in RAM on the fly, basically as the program runs.
<dfcarney> renihs: Are you kidding?  I don't think they're too bad at all.  Sure, they could use more detail, but it's certainly a start.
<mrabbit> somebody please help with my slow torrents, its driving me up the wall
<cloom> t
<Reilithion> Any more leads out there?
<dfcarney> renihs: I could help you through those instructions if you like.
<jmgalian> hola
<anorexicpillow> i find ktorrent rather slow
<dfcarney> Reilithion: sorry, but I can't think of much more to offer.  Messing around with a process's memory is trick business
<Reilithion> anorexicpillow: me too.  i use bittornado myself
<renihs> dfcarney, i have my own linux distribution, i know what i am doing
<renihs> dfcarney, but those instructions are full of spelling errors and make no sense, plz explain me what
<Reilithion> dfcarney: Thanks anyway.  I'll keep looking around.
<renihs> dfcarney, what this means: (PRE-INSTALL): Make sure the BIOS is not configured to boot off the ATAPI CD-ROM. Instead, it should boot off the hard disk.
<dfcarney> Reilithion: one problem that you're going to have to overcome is that a process will map its RAM to a virtual address space
<renihs> dfcarney, how am i supposed to install if i disable cdrom?
<renihs> btw, why are there spelling errors?
<renihs> (off instead of)
<garren> does anyone know where can I change login screen resolution please ?
<renihs> dfcarney, if you can explain this sentence you are my god
<dfcarney> renihs: if you read above, it says "This install uses the netboot method as described in Installation/Netboot."
<Lynoure> renihs: off as in synonym of from.
<renihs> off=from?
<renihs> where?
<dfcarney> renihs: Do you know what netbooting is?
<renihs> in the us?
<renihs> dfcarney, mkay, you are right
<jrib> renihs, dfcarney: it may make sense to make the Installation/Netboot a link though
<Lynoure> renihs: "boot off the hard disk" I do not know, semicommon geekese.
<renihs> anyhow, the rest of the instructions doesnt make more sense neither
<dfcarney> renihs: I admit, there *should* be instructions describing how to install off of a CD.
<renihs> Make sure to note the first hard disk for the next section. (one is supposed to be in bios at this step=
<renihs> what does it help to note the first hard disk in bios?
<renihs> the id?
<renihs> or what? :)
<renihs> boot of the hard disk?
<dfcarney> renihs: Probably the SCSI ID so that you can correlate it to a device name.
<renihs> i would say :) never have seen boot off
<renihs> dfcarney, ah :) which isnt explained how :) an not advanced user will never manage that
<dfcarney> renihs: Basically, you need to manually configure grub so that it'll install on the correct device
<renihs> i know
<renihs> but i find this howto ....crappy
<renihs> :)
<abarbaccia> hello all, how would i write a stream from STDIN to a file on the command line if i need su privileges to edit the file?
<renihs> pointless too :)
<dfcarney> renihs: Oh, I agree.  It's not too good at all.
<abarbaccia> I can't just use the >
<dfcarney> renihs: That's what happens when developers write documentation :)
<renihs> hmm i doubt a dev has written that :)
<renihs> devs usually go deeper into the matters
<jrib> abarbaccia: pipe to sudo tee
<abarbaccia> jrib: thanks
<dfcarney> renihs: Well, someone who's all-too-familiar with the process wrote it (in a hurry).
<psusi> abarbaccia: sudo 'foo > file' iirc
<iami89> who there know about VMware?
<dfcarney> iami89: I know a bit.  What's your question?
<piggyg1> me
<piggyg1> Yeah whats your question
<iami89> how to change total memory of VGA in win ME from 2mb up to 16mb or more than that?
<burepe> I got Japanese installed and when I want to use Japanese I just log in in Japanese, but my friend wants to know how to type in Japanese in the English gui. I know you can install everything you need in the language support settings by choosing Japanese, but how do I get the SCIM (?) started in the English gui?
<iami89> hey
<VSpike> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<dfcarney> iami89: I'm unclear as to what you're asking.  You're running VMware under Linux (Ubuntu), right?  You want to increase the amount of RAM allocated to a particular instance?
<VSpike> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<floris84> hi!
<l3mr> whenever i try to go to console mode in the login manager, i just get a black/blank screen... help!
<floris84> while running an application it says a certain file needs to be in my command search path, what is that and how do I add it?
<iami89> under Linux(Ubuntu) is true but i want to increase ram of Graphic card(default is 2mb)
<Pons> how the hell is feisty's kernel 2.6.20-1.1 if last kernel's.org stable is 2.6.19.1?
<jensen> anyone can point me towards some kind of replacement for nautilus for connecting to remote ssh servers?
<eltech> whats the package that is required so i can install sysv-rc-conf
<DShepherd> Pons, ask in ubuntu+1
<eltech> trying to install it
<bradley> when i run theme-manager in a terminal i get this warning (gnome-theme-manager:8187): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap" and i can't load the controls of the themes that i installed. how would i fix this?
<floris84> @jensen maybe konqueror?
<psusi> Pons: because edgy isn't stable?
<psusi> err, feisty rather
<y3it221_klce> i need HOWTOs for creating a live CD
<jensen> floris84, konqueror got a filebrowser like nautilus?
<dfcarney> iami89: That's a good question.  I've never needed to do that.  Let me poke around and see what I can find.
<jrib> Pons: it's not stable?
<floris84> @jensen konqueror is the filebrowser for KDE
<Pons> psusi, but, by putting this kernel as 2.6.20 (unexistant yet) they mean it stable
<jrib> Pons: feisty questions should go to #ubuntu+1 though
<floris84> I liked it when I worked under kde
<iami89> ok lets try it
<Pons> jrib, http://www.kernel.org
<dabaR_> y3it221_klce: http://www.gnewsense.org/Builder/HowToCreateYourOwnGNULinuxDistribution
<jrib> Pons: yes?
<jensen> floris84, alright, thanks -- I'll give it a shot.. hopefully that does not have the same bugs ;)
<floris84> what happens then?
<klm-> can anyone find w32codecs in their repo's?
<dabaR_> Pons: show where it says that is the ubuntu feisty kernel, the .20...
<y3it221_klce> dabaR_: ThankU very much, can i get some more.
<dfcarney> iami89: Which VMware product are you using?  Which version?
<enric> hi... what is the best IRC client for ubuntu? one with dcc transfer features?
<Pons> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<dabaR_> klm-: no, it is in a separate repo.
<VSpike> if I do an "apt-get update" at the moment, I end up looking at "99% [Waiting for headers] " and nothing else happens. Is something down somewhere?
<klm-> dabaR_: where?
<Pons> linux-image-2.6.20-1-386 (2.6.20-1.1) Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on i386
<Pons> linux-image-2.6.20-1-generic (2.6.20-1.1) Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64
<jensen> floris84, there is a load of annoying bugs in nautilus unresolved upstream that makes it impossible working on remote ssh servers
<floris84> that's too bad, however I never had any trouble with it
<Dandre> hello,
<nasso> does anyone know how i can convert vob-files to an iso?
<dabaR_> !find linux-image feisty
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-2.6.17-10-386, linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic, linux-image-2.6.17-10-server, linux-image-2.6.17-10-server-bigiron, linux-image-2.6.19-7-386 (and 31 others)
<nasso> i have a VIDEO_TS folder that i want as a iso
<Dandre> I haven't found how to install/activate diff plugin for gedit
<dabaR_> !find linux-image-2.6.20 feisty
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-2.6.20-1-386, linux-image-2.6.20-1-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-1-server, linux-image-2.6.20-1-server-bigiron, linux-image-2.6.20-1-lowlatency
<DShepherd> anyone know where I which channel i can go to find out compiz stuff on ubuntu?
<jensen> floris84, : I had not untill I started using dapper/edgy
<piggyg1> any luck with increasing video memory?
<jensen> floris84, : apparently it only affects certain remote servers with certain versions of sshd
<omegadar> anyone here running world of warcraft with wine ?
<piggyg1> i would like to know how to do that too
<y3it221_klce> dabaR_: i guess the link is only for customization
<y3it221_klce> can u please give me links for creating linux live cd from scratch
<dabaR_> y3it221_klce: of what?
<dabaR_> klm-: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<floris84> @jensen hmm well let's hope konqueror doesn't have that problem
<floris84> @jensen GoodLuck
<klm-> ok thanks. that probably works on dapper too?
<y3it221_klce> daba_R: i need ebooks/HOWTOs for creating a live CD from scratch....not customizing an already present Live CD
<jensen> floris84, thanks, else I'll have to go back to some ancient ubuntu version or another distro :(
<dabaR_> klm-: ya, it is the same package for all versions of ubuntu, or even debian
<n2diy> My mouse broke, and Ubuntu isn't playing with my new one, how do I navigate to the menus with out a mouse?
<iami89> is anybody here know how to convert NTFS driver 2 EXT3 without lost data?
<piggyg1> daba_R: can I have a the ebook on customizing?
<pantalaimon_> iami89, make a backup copy, format to ext3, then copy it back :)
<dabaR_> y3it221_klce: there exists no such thing. It would be a diff process for rpm vs. gentoo vs. deb distros, and all that. Read that page til you understand what it really does, then look for other info.
<dfcarney> iami89: there's no conversion tool for that.  You'll need to copy the data somewhere else, then reformat your partition.
<dabaR_> piggyg1: can you scroll up?
<dabaR_> http://www.gnewsense.org/Builder/HowToCreateYourOwnGNULinuxDistribution
<munckfish> Hi, I'm updating a Dapper package to add a wee bit of functionality. What's the best way of tweaking the version number so that I don't conflict with real Ubuntu packages?
<piggyg1> dabaR_: sure
<psusi> iami89: I assume you meant to say convert an ntfs partition ( not driver ) to ext... you backup, format, and restore...
<y3it221_klce> dabaR_: thanks
<psusi> munckfish: appent '0local' to the version
<psusi> append even
<munckfish> psusi: great thx
<munckfish> psusi: is that in some policy doc somewhere?
<psusi> munckfish: probably
<dfcarney> iami89: From what I've found on the web, it seems that VMware is shipped with only one "virtual video adapter"...  Though there are some references to multiple adapters for their "GSX" product line.
<iami89> nope, i think i've heared somewhere that we can convert them direct without lost any data but i forgot
<iami89> is anyone here heard about that?
<MasseR> ANyone here using audacious? How come it doesn't play mp3?
<n2diy> My mouse broke, and Ubuntu isn't playing with my new one, how do I navigate to the menus with out a mouse?
<renihs> iami89, its very easy to convert a physical machine to vmware if you know how
<psusi> iami89: there is no such tool to my knowlege
<renihs> but for those who do not know how there is a tool
<renihs> p2v, physical to virtual
<renihs> crappy and expensive
<renihs> doesnt work but its there
<munckfish> psusi: ok thx (Y)
<renihs> i converted more than 100 nt4 workstations and a couple of 2k and 2k3 to vmware meanwhile, using free tools only
<myno> does anyone know a good extenction for firefox wich translates from english to italian?
<renihs> myno, get yourself stardict
<iami89> where're downloaded files which i use apt-get to download?
<renihs> it can translate anyhting (application independend)
<renihs> by marking it with mouse
<myno> thanks very much renihs
<dabaR_> iami89: /var/cache/apt/archives
<nolimitsoya> iami89, why do you want to know? :) in most cases you shouldnt have to care about that
<myno> yes i wanted sonething like that
<myno> something
<iami89> thanks
<iami89> i am going to reinstall my linux
<mountainrebel> i'm trying to download libdvdcss and w32codecs, but the plf repositories are down and i can't find ubuntu packages anywhere.  can anyone help?
<eltech> what can i use to choose to load services on boot? like xorg or gnome?
<dabaR_> mountainrebel: edgy or dapper?
<nolimitsoya> iami89, you might want to take a peek at apt-on-cd
<mountainrebel> dabaR_: edgy
<nceterval> Hello, I'm having trouble upgrading from Dapper to Edgy using apt.  I changed my sources to the new repository, but the dist-upgrade failed.  I tried apt-get -f install and get the following error: http://pastebin.ca/280096    What can I do to fix this and complete the upgrade?
<iami89> but my internet connection is 512/256 and its so slow to download all the things i've downloaded
<pike_> nceterval: have you apt-get update  yet?
<dabaR_> mountainrebel: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/extras/
<nolimitsoya> iami89, thats exactly why you want aptoncd. then you can use a cd-rw as a repo
<nceterval> pike_, Yes :)
<mountainrebel> dabaR_: thanks, i'll check it out!
<iami89> nope, the things i've downloaded not on cd
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<pike_> nceterval: df -h   how much space is on / ?
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<nolimitsoya> Carlita-Hot, stop
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<frogzoo> Carlita-Hot: cut it out
<pike_> nceterval: nm
<nceterval> pike_, Over 5 gig
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<mats> Carlita-Hot: shut ut!
<frogzoo> !help
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<Carlita-Hot> /server irc.chatchile.net
<mats> !kick Carlita-Hot
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Carli!*@*]  by LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick Carlita-Hot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matt____> how can i mount an iso file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190-99-223-201.adsl.terra.cl]  by nalioth
<dfcarney> matt____: with the 'mount' command
<emilia> hey guys, my desktop isnt showing items in /home/myusername/desktop, and i cant right click on my desktop either
<nolimitsoya> matt____, sudo mount -o loop /<file> /<dir>
<eltech> only gui users here i guess :-(
<dfcarney> matt____: type 'man mount' for more info :)
<nolimitsoya> eltech, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b carli!*@*]  by LjL
<eltech> what can i use to choose to load services on boot? like xorg or gnome? i dont want X
<LjL> Ubotu, tell eltech about boot | eltech, see the private message from Ubotu
<FernandoCordes> blow the whistle
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> eltech, im not sure im with you... you want to do what?
<floris84> if I have an input driver for xfree will it work under xorg?
<lassegs> eltech, i saw a guide on that some time a go... let me check for to seconds.
<eltech> i want to boot to a promt .. shell
<eltech> no X no gdm
<nolimitsoya> eltech, just remove gdm
<frogzoo> !iso | matt____
<ubotu> matt____: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<lassegs> eltech, but you want to keep gdm as an option?
<dfcarney> eltech: most of the pre-X stuff is controlled by entries in the /etc/init.d and /etc/rc?.d directories.
<dfcarney> eltech: as nolimitsoya said, remove/disable the gdm script to prevent X from starting.
<nceterval> pike_, Did you have a look at the error on pastebin?
<_Rebecca> Anyone else having streaming audio issues with Mplayer?
<nceterval> pike_, It's probably simple to understand, but I don't know enough.
<lassegs> _Rebecca, what kind of issues?
<eltech> remove from where?
<pike_> nceterval: just did.  what does you /etc/environment say
<dfcarney> eltech: the command "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" will do the trick, though be really careful with that command.
<eltech> using update-rc.d?
<matt____> i did sudo mount -o (file) /media
<matt____> now, how can i unmount it?
<_Rebecca> lassegs I did a system update, and my streaming audio stopped working
<nceterval> pike_, PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games" LANG="en_US.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="en"
<dfcarney> matt____: umount /media
<_Rebecca> lassegs it was working fine before I updated
<nolimitsoya> matt____, substitute mount for umount
<nolimitsoya> matt____, you realy shouldnt mount in /media, but in an empty subdir
<lassegs> _Rebecca, when you start mplayer from a terminal, does it give you an error message?
<l3mr> i can't seem to find docu on the (for me) weird UUID-harddisk descriptors used in edgy instead of good old /dev/sda1 and so... anyknow know a link?
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: good point
<matt____> i will remember that
<eltech> ok\
<matt____> what exactly do i type to unmount it?
<lassegs> matt____, sudo umount <dir>
<nolimitsoya> l3mr, what do you want to know? the uuid is a unique number for every partition, so you can move discs around interfaces and still boot without changing your fstab every time
<mnoir> matt____: start with man umount
<dfcarney> l3mr: "udevinfo -e" will give you a tonne of info
<_Rebecca> lassegs whats the mplayer command for starting it in the terminal?
<nolimitsoya> l3mr, if you want to find the uuid for your partitions try blkid :)
<l3mr> nolimitsoya, dfcarney ok, thanks alot guys!
<nolimitsoya> _Rebecca, just 'mplayer'
<pike_> nceterval: try dpkg-reconfigure locales  or just change all the values in environment to "" leaving PATH untouched
<nolimitsoya> l3mr, np :)
<eltech> didnt work
<nceterval> pike_, OK, and then try apt-get -f install again?
<raize> howdy, does ubuntu support the epson pm-a850 all-in-one?
<eltech> the update-rc.d
<lassegs> _Rebecca,  maybe you'll have to specify the file its supposed to stream when its started from a terminal. Then it should look like mplayer http://mediafileidliketostream.ogg or something
<_Rebecca> lassegs, I don't appear to be getting any errors when starting from terminal
<dfcarney> eltech: did you prefix the command with "sudo"?  What was the output?
<matt____> what happens if i just delete everything in /media?
<pike_> nceterval: jsut try maybe distupgrade
<dfcarney> matt____: uh, bad things.
<pike_> boss is watching gotta go :)
<dabaR_> eltech: you ran sudo update-rc.d gdm remove?
<nolimitsoya> matt____, youll loose loads of data, probably. and you wont be able to mount cd:S
<nolimitsoya> *a
<nolimitsoya> **s
<mnoir> matt____: then /media would be empty
<eltech> yea
<dfcarney> matt____: Ubuntu makes a lot of assumptions about certain files and stuff being in directories like /media
<dfcarney> mnoir: haha
<eltech> gdm exists during rc.d purge
<matt____> so, how do i unmount it? do i use sudo unmount /media?
<eltech> use -f force
<nceterval> pike_, Neither -f install or dist-upgrade worked :(
<nolimitsoya> matt____, not unmount, but umount
<nceterval> pike_, dist-upgrade recommends that I try -f for unment dependencies.
<mnoir> dfcarney: well - he isn't demonstrating much understanding of the concept of mounting....
<mnoir> :)
<matt____> oh, that did it!
<kane77> hi...
<nolimitsoya> matt____, good thing :) next time you mount, use mkdir <name> to make an empty folder to mount in
<nolimitsoya> !hi | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eltech> think i got it.. -f after the command
<kane77> I was wondering... is there any brainwave generator for linux??
<FifaFrazer> hi.. anyone here using ktechlab?
<l3mr> i've installed the nvidia binary drivers using the nvidia installer package, after apt-get remove --purge'ing the restricted modules package...it works immediately after i called the installed, but on next boot i get an incompatible API error when starting X, with the old version number ( the one from restricted modules ). I'm using edgy on amd64... any ideas?
<matt____> would it be ok to mount it in /home/matt/cd?
<FifaFrazer> what is brainwave?
<lassegs> kane77, looking to take over the world?
<_Rebecca> lassegs, ok I see a few errors here
<nolimitsoya> kane77, yes, loads. thats how we keep the microsoftcontrolled minions of our backs
<lassegs> kane77, try to install beep. its cool
<kane77> :D lool...
<nceterval> l3mr, I'm actually having a similar problem with the nvidia drivers on Debian Sid, though I have no idea how to fix it.
<nolimitsoya> matt____, you can mount wherever youd like :)
<we2by> hi
<lassegs> _Rebecca, try with Totem or rhythmbox
<matt____> would it be safe there? as long as its a custom folder, right?
<we2by> any one has Ubuntu + Vista?
<[angelofdeath0] > im getting this error
<nolimitsoya> matt____, as long as you mount in an empty folder you will be hard pressed to get into trouble
<[angelofdeath0] > root@sd-5418:~# apt-get install unzip
<[angelofdeath0] > apt-get: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<we2by> if Vista overwrite the bootsector? should I go the same setup as it was win xp to recover grub?
<TheGateKeeper> ok guys what does boot mean where I have marked it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37206/
<lassegs> _Rebecca, what was the errors. Could you paste them to a pastebin and post the link to the pastebin here?
<nolimitsoya> !grub | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lassegs> !pastebin | _Rebecca
<ubotu> _Rebecca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Rebecca> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[angelofdeath0] > ...
<matt____> where are the sounds located for ubuntu? the dir path i mean
<[angelofdeath0] > apt-get: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<[angelofdeath0] > ?
<matt____> is there a reason it takes gaim so long to log on?
<[angelofdeath0] > i wonder how long it takes to get a resonce in here...
<nolimitsoya> matt____, yes, msn is crappy and slow :)
<nolimitsoya> [angelofdeath0] , years, at best
<nceterval> pike_, Any other suggestions?
<matt____> i am using aol
<matt____> or, aim...
<Boknoy> i need a hand installing video codecs..and getting my stoopid bit torrent working  i htink i might have one but i don't know how to install .tar.gz *.tar.bz2..i got the codecs workin, just did some google searching but i still can't get my bit torrent working even if i turn off my firewall
<nolimitsoya> matt____, then *** is crappy and slow ;)
<[angelofdeath0] > nolimitsoya:...
<matt____> well, i remember in windows aim and msn logged on really fast, is it just a bug in linux's version or gaim?
<nolimitsoya> !codec | Boknoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Rebecca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37210/
<nolimitsoya> !codecs | Boknoy
<ubotu> Boknoy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Rebecca> lassegs, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37210/
<Maikel> How do I update a PC from edgy to fesity?
<nolimitsoya> !upgrade | Maikel
<ubotu> Maikel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<swanfl> you got guts, Maikel :)
<nolimitsoya> Maikel, though, if you have to ask such a thing, you _realy_ shouldnt upgrade just yet
<Maikel> No, running in vmware
<Maikel> :P
<leal> hello
<[angelofdeath0] > can anyone here help me?
<leal> sox: Failed reading /tmp/zz.instrumentation.wav: WAVE: RIFF header not found
<leal> any tips?
<nolimitsoya> [angelofdeath0] , for more complicated matters, the irc channel might not be ideal. try the forums or the mailinglist
<lassegs> _Rebecca, *readin*
<[angelofdeath0] > ..
<[angelofdeath0] > all i wanted to do was install unzip
<_Rebecca> lassegs, Thanks for your help
<nolimitsoya> [angelofdeath0] , what was your problem again?
<mats> [angelofdeath0] : version `GCC_4.2.0' not found
<[angelofdeath0] > [11:35am]   [angelofdeath0]   apt-get: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<nolimitsoya> [angelofdeath0] , just tar -xvvf <file>
<[angelofdeath0] > that error
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me with popping in audio playback?
<[angelofdeath0] > i get errors when i try to tar a .zip file
<nolimitsoya> [angelofdeath0] , try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f' in a terminal
<lassegs> _Rebecca, no problem. what happens if you paste the link directly in to your browser?
<nolimitsoya> [angelofdeath0] , then use p7zip
<nolimitsoya> [angelofdeath0] , correction: p7zip-full
<richee> _Rebecca: I tried playing ur video I could not play it
<l3mr> [angelofdeath0] : did you apt-get dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<richee> _Rebecca: also tried it with xine...
<lassegs> _Rebecca, http://63.223.53.17:80/ccri_ca_losangeles_kfi_am.asf
<dfcarney> [angelofdeath0] : have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270605
<nolimitsoya> _Rebecca, youll need w32codecs for asf files
<richee> [angelofdeath0] : are u trying to upzip?
<[angelofdeath0] > l3mr no i havent
<mats> dont even i got gcc 2.4 in my edgy O_O
<_Rebecca> lassegs, its just an audio stream, it worked fine before I did an update, how strange
<mats> s/2.4/4.2/
<paulproteus> Anyone know if Ubuntu will be prepared for the new daylight savings time in the United States as per http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_Policy_Act_of_2005#Change_to_daylight_saving_time ?
<richee> I don't think it's gonna work coz I have w32codes in my system
<_Rebecca> nolimitsoya, Ill grab thosew w32codecs thanks
<[angelofdeath0] > root@sd-5418:~# sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[angelofdeath0] > apt-get: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<_Rebecca> nolimitsoya, strange thing is it worked before without those codecs
<mats> linux-kernel 2.6.17-10-powerpc installing <33
<nolimitsoya> _Rebecca, thats strange indeed :)
<mats> [angelofdeath0] : apt-get install gcc
<lassegs> _Rebecca, hmm, might the link be broken?
<lassegs> at least i couldnt get it to play
<[angelofdeath0] > mats : apparently apt-get if fubared
<_Rebecca> lassegs, the link works on the other computer
<lassegs> k
<mats> [angelofdeath0] : did you do a 'apt-get -f install' ?
<[angelofdeath0] > same error
<richee> _Rebecca: it may not work coz I have also w32codecs installed in my laptop
<_Rebecca> lassegs, http://www.kfi640.com/cc-common/streaming_new/index.html?refreshed=yes
<_Rebecca> richee :(
<nolimitsoya> _Rebecca, could you pass along that media link again?
<richee> _Rebecca: gimme the link I will try for you...once again
<_Rebecca> nolimitsoya, http://www.kfi640.com/cc-common/streaming_new/index.html?refreshed=yes
<_Rebecca> richee, thanks I posted the link above
<nolimitsoya> _Rebecca, when i try to read the page it says i cant access it since im not in the us :) you might be getting a weired route
<nceterval> pike_, Perhaps I have gotten to the root of the problem: xutils is part of the upgrade, but depends on xutils-dev, which depends on cpp, which depends on xutils-dev!  What should I do?
<nolimitsoya> _Rebecca, try tracert to se where youre bouncing
<richee> _Rebecca: this one http://63.223.53.17:80/ccri_ca_losangeles_kfi_am.asf
<nolimitsoya> (or is tracert windows? i can almost never remember correctly)
<richee> _Rebecca: I am outside US so, I cannot access the other one...
<[GuS] > hi
<skyrunner> !.cab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skyrunner> what's the purpose of a .cab file?
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, they are compressed archives, like zip:s
<Boknoy> i need a hand installing video codecs..and getting my stoopid bit torrent working  i htink i might have one but i don't know how to install .tar.gz *.tar.bz2..i got the codecs workin, just did some google searching but i still can't get my bit torrent working even if i turn off my firewall
<_Rebecca> richee, I gave it a try no luck
<nolimitsoya> Boknoy, i gave you a link before. read it, please
<dabaR_> skyrunner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabinet_(file_format)
<skyrunner> thanks =)
<Boknoy> nolimitsoya:Where sir?
<skyrunner> how can i uncompress it?
<frogzoo> !restricted | Boknoy
<ubotu> Boknoy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nolimitsoya> !codecs | Boknoy
<Boknoy> nolimitsoya:Paste it again pls
<Boknoy> Thanks
<rosshend> should I use a different kernel if i have a dual core machine with edgy?
<nolimitsoya> rosshend, no, use -generic
<frogzoo> rosshend: no, generic should work - are you seeing only 1 cpu?
<rosshend> no two, so the standard one is generic, yes?
<nolimitsoya> rosshend, yes, the -generic one is generic ;)
<rosshend> eeexcellent
<nolimitsoya> rosshend, is you want to know what kernel you are running just type 'uname -r' in a terminal
<richee> _Rebecca: checking...
<_Rebecca> richee, Thanks a bunch
<tabber> can anyone hel me with this? i'm trying to install some packages and I get: E: Broken packages
<globe> is there a way to rollback a synaptic update?  synaptic updated my gdm and now it wont start....
<tabber> after trying to install compiz
<richee> _Rebecca: np
<_Rebecca> richee, I've been googling around all last night and this morining with no luck
<tabber> it says that a package has "unmet dependencies"
<richee> _Rebecca: chill....
<skyrunner> !cabinet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cabinet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | skyrunner
<ubotu> skyrunner: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<tabber> anyone?
<Tenshi> kde isn't manually starting a session dbus.  Anyone else having this problem, and anyone know of a fix?  Is it started by kdm?
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, do you want to unzip them?
<skyrunner> yup
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, then just ask ;) use cabextract
<sindrum> Anyone know of any backup tools similar to norton ghost that i can use for ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> sindrum, dd or partimage
<globe> tabber: there is a way to have apt-get fill in all the dependencies for you but I don't remember what it is....
<skyrunner> thanks nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> globe, is should do that by default
<skyrunner> cabextract available in apt?
<tabber> globe: i tried using "fix all broken packages" but it did nothing
<nolimitsoya> tabber, whats the problem?
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, yes it is
<globe> tabber: no, what you need to do is the option that gets all the depen. of a pkg
<tabber> nolimitsoya: i am getting an "E: broken package" error after trying to install compiz
<tabber> i had it before but it stopped working
<nolimitsoya> tabber, 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>'
<globe> is there a way to rollback a synaptic update to gdm?
<richee> _Rebecca: does this work....I don't think it works
<nolimitsoya> globe, no
<richee> _Rebecca: the link I mean
<tabber> nolimitsoya: i get : The following packages have unmet dependencies:  compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<nolimitsoya> globe, well, there is, but its not the solution you are looking for :)
<_Rebecca> richee, yep works fine
<nolimitsoya> tabber, then someones messed up the repos. try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<globe> nolimitsoya: hmm.  okay, well synaptic updated my gdm about 10 minutes ago and now I am stuck on tty
<_Rebecca> richee, used it many, many times before
<drkm> does anyone know what I need to call through apt-get install to install kylix-lib
<nolimitsoya> globe, tty=cli?
<globe> nolimitsoya: yes
<tabber> nolimitsoya: nothing :(
<nolimitsoya> globe, try reinstalling it
<globe> drkm check 'apt-cache search kylix-lib'
<drkm> globe: thanks
<nolimitsoya> tabber, well, compiz-plugins is somehow not installable. someones fouled up the repo is my guess...
<drkm> globe: nothing came up, does that means its not available through apt-get?
<nolimitsoya> tabber, you can try sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<nolimitsoya> drkimyou might be lacking the right repos. enable universe and multiverse, for starters
<globe> drkm: no, not exactly, but it does mean that that package is not available in the repositories that you have selected.
<nolimitsoya> drkm, you can also try /msg the bot the name of the package
<tabber> nolimitsoya: i think the problem has to do with a "csm" package
<tabber> it says: Package csm is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nolimitsoya> drkm, like so: '/msg ubotu info <package>'
<drkm> ok thanks
<nolimitsoya> tabber, might very well be. cant help you, esecialy since compiz is not part of ubuntu. the recommendation is to use beryl anyways
<tabber> nolimitsoya: i was thinking, but the wiki says that beryl is somehow less stable, is that true?
<globe> nolimitsoya: reinstall => gdm still hangs b4 loading windows manager
<nolimitsoya> tabber, i have no idea. i find them both useless and downright stupid :)
<fuoco> what game is good to try to check my 3d capabilities ?
<nolimitsoya> globe, what does startx give you?
<DShepherd> anyone got the cairco-clock that is on the edgy-backports to run properly
<nolimitsoya> fuoco, quake4 :)
<tabber> nolimitsoya: lol, thanks anyways
<globe> nolimitsoya: they are best used for impressing vista-oriented peopl ;-)
<jrib> tabber: what I can tell you is beryl is not stable, i just returned from a reboot after X locking up
<fuoco> nolimitsoya: is it free ?
<nolimitsoya> fuoco, no
<dabaR_> DShepherd: do you have to run beryl to run cairo-clock?
<fuoco> nolimitsoya: well... so something free... :)
<globe> nolimitsoya: same thing, it hangs with just a cursor
<nolimitsoya> fuoco, try planet penguin racer
<globe> dabaR_: yes
<fuoco> nolimitsoya: yeah that's what i tried, but i get 3 fps with it
<globe> dabaR_: well, no, but it won't look right w/o it
<tabber> jrib: are you using an ATI video card? there was an issue with hard locks
<spikeb> alright, i have totem-xine, libxine-extracodecs, and libdvdcss2 all installed, and totem (or any other xine based player) still refuses to play dvds. any suggestions?
<fuoco> nolimitsoya: and 1500 with glxgears
<DShepherd> dabaR_, i think it will run.. but you wont get the nice gui goodness. do you have it installed?
<nolimitsoya> fuoco, then 3d isnt working, obviously
<dabaR_> no
<jrib> tabber: nvidia
<DShepherd> dabaR_, ok.
<tabber> jrib: nvm then :p
<dabaR_> do you need a nvidia or ati for beryl? How do I find out whether I can run it?
<pantalaimon_> my firefox 1.5 is freezing sometimes... is anyone having the same problem?
<fuoco> nolimitsoya: it wasn't working. now it's supposed to be working but it doesn't seem so with pprace
<fuoco> r
<nolimitsoya> !dvd | spikeb
<ubotu> spikeb: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DShepherd> dabaR_, hmmm not sure.. check the internet maybe
<spikeb> dabaR_: no you dont
<spikeb> dabaR_: you can use an intel card with it too
<nolimitsoya> fuoco, that tells me nothing
<sparrow> hello
<nolimitsoya> pantalaimon_, thats usualy related to flash
<DShepherd> when i start the cairo-clock in compiz/beryl i just get a white square block. Anyone know how i can get around this?
<nolimitsoya> !hi | sparrow
<ubotu> sparrow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fuoco> nolimitsoya: i had 20-25 fps in glxgears when it really wasn't working. now i'm up to 1500 in glxgears. ppracer was unplayable, now it's hardly playable with 3 fps
<sparrow> i got a question, I want my ubuntu to do all the clever 3d desktop effects I have seen in mandriva one
<nolimitsoya> !beryl | sparrow
<ubotu> sparrow: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sparrow> i tried ubuntu 7.04 (the beta test one), because it talked about it in it's blurb
<eps> I get this error when I tried to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable under 6.10
<eps> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<eps> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<sparrow> but could not see how to get it
<nolimitsoya> eps, install 'kernel-headers'
<eps> kernel-headers only brings up 2.4 kernel options :|
<nolimitsoya> sparrow, as the bot said, try #ubuntu-glx ;) anyways, beryl is experimental, breaks alot and shouldnt be used
<richee> hi Ubugtu
<richee> hi ubotu
<StephenL> nolimitsoya: that is misleading.
<sparrow> thanks
<nolimitsoya> eps, 'sudo apt-get install  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`'
<dabaR_> eps, nolimitsoya he likely needs the restricted rather...
<eps> nolimitsoya those are listed with an 'i'
* spikeb strangles xinelib
<nolimitsoya> dabaR_, right you are >_<
<StephenL> sparrow: i use the svn builds of beryl.  works fine for me and i use it on my main work computer
<sparrow> i looked at beryl, it is not the one I want, I wanted the gnome one
<sparrow> glx sounds right
<sparrow> i will look into it
<spikeb> compiz is what you want then heh
<StephenL> sparrow: beryl runs in gnome
<eps> dabaR_ I have -generic...I am installing -386 now to see if that fixes it
<dabaR_> eps do you use a pentium based x86 architecture cpu, and do you have linux-restricted-modules-386 installed?
<nolimitsoya> eps, no, dont
<sysdoc> sparrow, there are howto's in the wiki and the forum for beryl, also you can see this channel #beryl
<eps> oh
<richee> _Rebecca: no luck :(
<jenniferj> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<richee> hi jenniferj
<eps> dabaR_ yes
<_Rebecca> richee, thanks for tryin
<nolimitsoya> eps, you should be using -generic. just install the restricted. i had a slip of mind there...
<sparrow> ok, thanks
<jenniferj> que tal
<dabaR_> eps: and ya, 386 is for x86 in fact, nolimitsoya
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<richee> _Rebecca: welcome, how did it play, u tried in windows
<nolimitsoya> dabaR_, ?
<richee> jenniferj: que tal?
<ady> I have installed some Ham Radio progs, but I cannot locate them in the menu, how do I access these programs?
<eps> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 installed
<nolimitsoya> dabaR_, im not sure what you are getting at, but my point was that -generic has obsoleted all other kernels
<_Rebecca> richee, it worked in Ubuntu fine, then I did a software update yesterday and it stopped working
<jenniferj> que tal richee
<dabaR_> nolimitsoya: do an aptitude search for headers, and for restricted, and see what the desciption of the package says, it is weird...
<richee> _Rebecca: did it work with Xine mplayer?
<eps> and I have linux-restricted-modules-common installed as well
<eps> what am I missing
<nolimitsoya> dabaR_, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic ?
<skyrunner> what to do if the install file is .rdf?
<ady> I have installed some Ham Radio progs, but I cannot locate them in the menu, how do I access these programs?
<nolimitsoya> dabaR_, whats you point? :)
<eltech> should atftpd be set to start as boot or will it start on its own?
<jrib> eps: the wiki page claims you should use nvidia-xconfig in edgy
<_Rebecca> richee, not sure about Xine, all I have used is Mplayer and Mplayer-plugin for firefox
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, you dont install it. ;)
<SilentDis> !multiverse | ady
<ubotu> ady: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<richee> _Rebecca: oh ! boy !
<eltech> or should inetd be set to start? if so i dnt see the file to add to update-rc.d
<eps> jrib is 6.10 edgy?
<ady> do i need to install it?
<SilentDis> ady:  sorry, misunderstood your question.  check their man pages (man <programname>), or just try running the package directly at a prompt.
<skyrunner> damm because im trying to install gecko for wine and in #winehq nobody seems to know how
<dabaR_> eps: aptitude search linux-restricted-modules-386 show me that line for that package.
<nolimitsoya> eps, justtry 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`' and see what falls out
<jrib> eps: yep, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia 'nvidia-xconfig' is the whole command
<nolimitsoya> dabaR_, the depends are messed up for all the nvidia packages
<nolimitsoya> dabaR_, they all depend on 386, when it should be -generic
<drkm> if i'm installing applications which don't come through ADD/REMOVE etc or package manager, how can I keep track of the apps so my system doesn't get messy?
<SilentDis> ady:  once you've installed a program in synaptic, it's on your machine and ready to use.  make sure it 'works' (try running it from the console), then you can add it to your menus under gnome/kde :)
<eps> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 is already the newest version.
<skyrunner> eps what u trying to do?
<nolimitsoya> eps, then you are running 386 and not generic
<eps> skyrunner enable nvidia drivers :|
<SilentDis> drkm:  a text document with what you've installed is a good way ;)
<skyrunner> uhm
<eps> I copied this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nolimitsoya> drkm, you cant. not easily anyways... you can keep track of the files in bin, but thats just messy
<skyrunner> eps, computer specs?
<peter07> hi, enybody use wifi-radar?
<SilentDis> !envy | eps
<ubotu> eps: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<peter07> i have problem with wpa config
<eps> skyrunner it is a amd some thing or other with a nvidia gf4 mx440 (I checked and it isn't considered legacy)
<drkm> SilentDis: urgh lol
<mats> peter07: i use kismet?
<drkm> nolimitsoya: have you heard of a program called CheckMake I think it does something like what I want but I'm not too sure
<peter07> mats: it has gui and it's simple?
<skyrunner> what ubuntu are you using?
<Flare> why do i cannot uninstall GRUB in FC 4
<eps> xubuntu 6.10
<Flare> why do i cannot uninstall GRUB in FC 4 ,help me
<nolimitsoya> drkm, theres a thing called checkinstalled, but its dangerous... very much so
<peter07> mats: i need to configure connection with AP using wpa
<nolimitsoya> *checkinstall
<pestilence> can you net-boot the livecd?
<jrib> nolimitsoya: dangerous?
<skyrunner> D : i hate hangovers
<nolimitsoya> !checkinstall | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jrib> nolimitsoya: so it's not dangerous if you use it correctly?
<eps> so removing enable makes it work, I see
<eps> thank you all :)
<skyrunner> $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<skyrunner> $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<spikeb> ahhhh i fixed it
<skyrunner> sorry, eps
<skyrunner> $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Flare> i had key 'rpm -e grub' say 'exist 255'
<eps> skyrunner I'm sorry; I got confused over which version of ubuntu was which one :|
<nolimitsoya> jrib, bad luck is bad luck :) skydiving, basejumping or riding niagara in a barrel is not dangerous if all goes well either
<eps> I didn't realise edgy was 6.10 so I ran the other command
<Flare> why do i cannot uninstall GRUB in FC 4 ,help me
<peter07> maybe somebody know how to configure wi-fi connection with wpa using gui ( something like wifi-radar ) ?
<skyrunner> so you're running edgy?
<eps> I'm running 6.10 :|
<eps> if that is edgy then yes
<nolimitsoya> jrib, -> "CheckInstall occasionally sets incorrect access permissions for your root directory (/), resulting in the inability to execute most commands or perform most operations on the system." :P
<spikeb> apparently my dvd drive needed its region set correctly :)
<SilentDis> eps:  did you check out the envy webpage that ubotu sent you yet?  I was having a ton of problems with setting up the nvidia drivers myself, till i found that script.  just run once and it's DONE. :)
<FernandoCordes> !restrictedformats | spikeb
<ubotu> spikeb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skyrunner> i actually dont know if 6.10 is edgy D :
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, it is
<spikeb> FernandoCordes: i fixed it :)
<FernandoCordes> n1ce
<eps> :P
<skyrunner> ok it is
<FernandoCordes> everything's in da wiki
<skyrunner> so eps do this
<skyrunner> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eps> yes?
<skyrunner> oh wait it's in spanish D :
<eps> skyrunner I have nvidia drivers enabled now :D
<eps> hehe
<skyrunner> oh lol
<CokeNCode> how do i get bitchx to operate in stealth mode, or at very least change the ctcp VERSION response?
<skyrunner> then dont do nothin
<spikeb> thoggen isn't cooperating with me very well though
<eps> if you remove the enable from the sudo nvidia-config line it works :D
<eps> magic!
<renihs> soo lame, with the unsupported version it works and with the ubuntu certified it doesnt
<renihs> incredible
<amonkey> is there a good way to do a copy and verify? copying over the network and i want to be sure.
<eps> scp
<skyrunner> still can't seem to install wine_gecko
<renihs> btw, if anyone from canonical is here and you guys need help on howto do a certification process we could help you out
<amonkey> eps, i'm copying from a windows share, can i use that?
<eps> amonkey man scp
<eps> you can copy from any location to any location I believe
<eps> though usual cp should report errors
<eps> all I/O errors are definitely enabled
<amonkey>  eps, it's from windows so i worry.
<SilentDis> amonkey:  you should be able to check the md5sum for the copied file, as well as the source file...
<eps> amonkey I personally would compress it and then decompress
<eps> that way it will be checked; and once it is verified delete the original source (if you are that paranoid)
<eps> look into using RAR
<amonkey> SilentDis, it's a bunch of files but i'm gonna do what eps said and tar it first and then md5 it
<amonkey> eps, or rar
<eps> which ever
<SilentDis> amonkey:  that works :)
<suzana> ttttttfggtjzj
<suzana> zzziuuuuuui
<suzana> iopuokhkkktjgjjfhfhfjfjgjgjhguitopdrjkgruigthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjtohjthjitohjjgkhoztizhjztohjzmkzjhmizju
<suzana> gkihjizjhzijiuigkgkgkgg
<Maikel> How do I update a PC from edgy to feisty?
<GigaClon> mod help
<dabaR_> oh, suzanna...
<SilentDis> suzana:  yes, your keyboard works just fine! :D
<suzana> gjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjjgjgjgjgjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<lassegs> Maikel, why would you wanna do that?
<lassegs> Suzana, thats nice
<pestilence> looks like somebody passed out on their keyboard again :-/
<SilentDis> !feisty | maikel
<ubotu> maikel: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Infeliz> suzana: stop it
<GigaClon> some one kick him
* pestilence kicks suzana 
<SilentDis> suzana:  you can stop now
<suzana> hjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhffffffffffffffffffffffffffffhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkbcccccccccccccc
<suzana> ccccccccccccccccccccbkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkknnkkkkkkkkkkkmknmjchgkhjgnmmjhmjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjhjhjhjhjhjhkgmbmv,mv,yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvfsaaaaadxcdssssfgaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggxyxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<suzana> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<pike_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<leal> sox: Failed reading /tmp/zz.instrumentation.wav: WAVE: RIFF header not found
<SilentDis> lol pestilence
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user34.c1.vrhnika.kabelnet.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SilentDis> !ops
<SilentDis> thanks Seveas
<SilentDis> maikel:  did you get those links within all the spam? :P
<CANCIO> Hello
<Maikel> Yea, but I need a way to update for edgy to feisty..
<ragnar_123> Hey guys!
<wastrel> i'm looking for a cli password manager with an encrypted database - anyone have a favorite?
<SilentDis> Maikel:  best to ask over in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Maikel> k
<dabaR_> Maikel: if you do not even know how to upgrade that, why do you want to use a system that is in early development, 4 months before release?
<new2ub> helo al
<lassegs> So, i have this ethernet card on board on my asus a8n-sli motherboard. Its name is marvell yukon. it shows up in lspci but ifconfig -a only shows my wlan card
<Maikel> I'm bored, I want to see how broke it is in vmware
* dabaR_ nods to al
<SilentDis> maikel:  I do agree with dabaR_ though, might be best to stick with edgy, as no one here will really be able to help you when stuff goes wrong...
<Infeliz> Maikel: drink beer
<SilentDis> maikel:  this early in development, any bugs are officially considered features :D
<lassegs> ive tried installing the sky98lin driver but nothing happens
<new2ub> i installed Ubuntu on my system few days back. now i added another hard disk on the system in which there is xp. new hard disk is SATA my problem 1. how to auto-mount it 2. what to add in grub.conf that i can boot windows xp from grub
<lassegs> new2ub, nr1 add the disk to you /etc/fstab file
<SilentDis> !grub | new2ub
<ubotu> new2ub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lattyware> I have a friend with a GAIM problem. He runs Dapper, and Gaim crashes as soon as he logs in.
<Lattyware> Any suggestions?
<SilentDis> new2ub:  check that second part for info on setting up grub to see it.  as for autoloading it, you'll be editing your /etc/fstab file
<dabaR_> new2ub: is the xp disk /dev/sda, or /dev/sdb? sudo fdisk -l can tell you that.
<wastrel> why are you using epiphany? does it suck less now?
<wastrel> ww
<ragnar_123> Lattyware: does he log into msn? or just irc?
<new2ub> SilentDis: thanks
<Lattyware> ragnar_123: Just MSN
<SilentDis> lattyware:  any errors?  something in the logs?
<foomanchew> how do i use my Dlink USB camera on Ubuntu ?
<Lattyware> SilentDis: I don't know really, as I'm not there myself.
<foomanchew> i want to have  ichat type functionality
<ragnar_123> Lattyware: does he have any bots in his account? (like spleak)
<Lattyware> ragnar_123: I don't think so, but there is a chance.
<foomanchew> anyone using a dlink webcam
<n2diy> I'm trying to boot from the CD, and I got a Grub prompt, any idea what is happening?
<new2ub> yes SilentDis my another problem is this > which foomanchew is having >> USB camera not working
<SilentDis> lattyware:  if anything, have them install a different irc client, and drop in here themselves.  :)
<Lattyware> heh
<Lattyware> xChat it is then :P
<ragnar_123> Lattyware: okay - mine also used to crash.. but it did stop when removed them..
<SilentDis> new2ub:  sorry, haven't played with vid capture under linux yet.  i'd be of no help :P
<new2ub> ok SilentDis
<Lattyware> ragnar_123: Hmmm... I'll mention it, thanks
<SilentDis> lattyware:  bitchx for the win though! *giggle*
<Lattyware> SilentDis: This is a recent windows convert, I think bitchX may be a little over his head
<Lattyware> he needs pretty UIs
<Lattyware> :P
<n2diy> I just rebooted without the CD, and the same thing happened, the box isn't playing with the CD drive.
<SilentDis> *sigh* anyone have a 600w psu to send me for free?  :(
<randomc0de> anyone know what the really cool fstab gui in dapper was? I think it was under System->Preferences?
<lassegs> SilentDis, free as in liberte, not as in free beer
<Lattyware> *sigh* anyone have a decent CPU to send me for free :(
<Lattyware> :P
<Lattyware> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm)  2400+ @ 1.66GHz]  mem[Physical : 503MB, 35.3% free]  disk[Total : 377.41GB, 76.20% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] ]  sound[] 
<Lattyware> randomc0de: Wasn't it 'Device Manager'?
<Lattyware> *Disc Manager
<Lattyware> lol
<randomc0de> maybe...
<randomc0de> it's not in edgy though
<randomc0de> and I can't seem to find a package for it or reference online
<sud0> you're boring
<Lattyware> Probably because of the switch to UUIDs
<SilentDis> lassegs:  rofl yes.  i traced back all my issues to a slightly wonky PSU at this point.  pulled a bunch of (needed) cards and drives, and the machine started working properly again.  add in that the PSU is 5 years old...  *sigh*
<randomc0de> possibly
<SilentDis> lassegs:  a bit odd to put "antec 600w psu" on my x-mas list with a bunch of neophytes for relitives...
<randomc0de> it was so nice not to have the mess around in the fstab though
<sud0> 'neophytes'.. lol
<Lattyware> randomc0de: I make my fstab all pwetty
<Lattyware> :P
<lassegs> SilentDis, :D
<SilentDis> sud0:  they're lucky if they've got their stereo speakers on the right sides :P
<spikeb> my fstab is all pretty too: at the top it has #i feel pretty, oh so pretty
<Thuryn> yo
<sud0> SilentDis: we're all a bit stupid sometimes, you probably couldn't tell me the differce between egrp and eigrp ;) we're not perfect
<sud0> difference*
<spikeb> heh Lattyware that cpu is better than mine
<jarnoz> How do I set PATH so that it is how I set it after reboot?
<Thuryn> ??
<randomc0de> put it in you .bashrc file
<SilentDis> sud0:  very true!  and I never admit perfection... they simply don't wanna learn about ANYTHING though... computer or LIFE related :P
<Osio> Hallo
<drkwol1> hi who to install ubuntu in console mode, is there something like baseconfig ?
<Osio> Can someone help me with a broken xserver
<drkwol1> how*
<lassegs> SilentDis, you should lock them up in a room full of technology, and dont let them come out before they and tech has become friends
<Osio> i can't enter die console anymore as well as gnome
<Osio> just have errors
<SilentDis> sud0:  ignorance is correctable.  apathy is fine on some topics too.  ignorance + apathy = bad mix :P
<foomanchew> anyone have luck with usb webcam ?
<SilentDis> lassegs:  that would be bad.  I'd start getting calls within 5 min to come fix things :P
<eilker> my ip is 169.254.x.x , what is the problem ? any idea ? dhcp problem....
<Osio> okay no answer. i will go google some more
<Osio> ex5t
<Osio> exit
<SilentDis> osio:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should walk you through most problems.  what error do you get when you try to start x?
<jarnoz> randomc0de: Thanks, I'll try. Don't know what is non-login shell, though.
<lassegs> eilker, that is an IP you get when your computer dont get any DHCP requests... Its not connected properly to your router/ISP
<Ulixes> can anyone tell me if for the version 6.10 exist the dvd too or it is only on cds?
<Ulixes> thz
<apokryphos> Ulixes: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<apokryphos> a DVD release is always made
<Ulixes> where to find it
<Ulixes> i didn't
<SilentDis> ulixes:  i have the ubuntu and kubuntu DVDs sitting here next to me, so I'd say yes, they exist ;)
<Ulixes> could you send me the links??
<Ulixes> anyway i mean versione 6.10 edgy
<SilentDis> Ulixes:  to buy, to have sent to you free, or to download?
<Ulixes> not dapper
<Ulixes> download
<Ulixes> dvd version edgy
<lassegs> So, i have this ethernet card on board on my asus a8n-sli motherboard. Its name is marvell yukon. it shows up in lspci but ifconfig -a only shows my wlan card
<xipietotec> Ulixes: it's on the website under downloads
<lassegs> ive tried installing the sky98lin driver but nothing happens
<SilentDis> Ulixes:  should be able to just head to http://www.ubuntu.com/ and click the 'download' link :)
<jrib> Ulixes: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/
<Ulixes> the second link works
<ailean> how do i set the default boot for grub?
<Ulixes> in the website i couldn't find dvd
<jrib> ailean: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with your favorite text editor
<lassegs> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ailean> jrib, just put the one i want at the top or what?
<lassegs> dang to late
<ailean> lol
<jrib> ailean: no, read the comments about "default"
<ailean> i appreciate your answer too lassegs :)
<ailean> cheers
<SilentDis> alright, gonna wander off and watch Jack Bauer blow things up, kill people, and solve mysteries better than any dog ever could.  i'll check in later :)
<drkwol1> hi how to install ubuntu (edgy) without X (i've the cd but my graphic card is not supported )?
<lassegs> wow thaks
<pestilence> drkwol1: use the alternate install cd
<jrib> !alternate | drkwol1
<ubotu> drkwol1: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SilentDis> drkwol1:  you're looking for the server install cd :)
<drkwol1> pestilence: no other way ?
<lassegs> drwoll: :D
<FernandoCordes> !grub | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SilentDis> or alternate, yeah, that too :)
<pestilence> drkwol1: not that i know of
<Capslock118> Does anyone know how I can mount my NVIDIA RAID? Ive searched many forums but everything points to how to install edgy on a raid
<pestilence> Capslock118: is it a hardware raid?
<Capslock118> well....I think it would be considered a fakeRaid
<pestilence> Capslock118: what's wrong with "mount /dev/sd{whatever} mountpoint"?
<SilentDis> byeeeeeee all :)
<Capslock118> nforce chipset
<drkwol1> pestilence: on debian there's baseconfig or somthing like that, i just want to install the base system
<Capslock118> it sees the sda and sdb but it doesnt see both drives togetehr
<pestilence> drkwol1: right, i just don't think that's possible off of the livecd
<pestilence> drkwol1: you have to use the "alternate" cd or the "server" cd
<pestilence> they have the old installer on them
<MarcoHeijink> hello
<lassegs> !hi | marcoheijink
<ubotu> marcoheijink: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drkwol1> that's not good
<MarcoHeijink> can some1 help me out with installing skype on ubuntu?
<Lynoure> MarcoHeijink: possibly, ask your question to find out
<lassegs> marcoheijink http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Messenger_.28Skype.29
<MarcoHeijink> thanks
<lassegs> marcoheijink, np
<lassegs> _Rebecca, hi. how did the streaming issue go?
<h08817> what does everyone use for a media player that plays WMV files?
<Seven_Six_Two> i have .0.2 and .0.3 hooked up to a router that forwards port 80 to .0.2    ---   my desktop, (.2.3),  is hooked up to the second nic (.2.1) on the same box as .0.2   ---   I want apache to serve pages to all port 80 req's on .0.2 but to transparently pass all other requests to my desktop's .2.3   ---  is iptables all I need to use?
<Capslock118> I installed a program by compiling it and i put its folder in my main home folder. I cant seem to delete the folder, it sais I do not have the privalges, how do I work around this?
<h08817> everytime there is any kind of video online that i find it seems to be WMV and i can't watch it
<dabju> Hi, I've got fglrx working. And the aticontrolpanel is working. But it isnt cloning the screen to my projector..? Anyone know why?
<h08817> Capslock118, use sudo
<lassegs> ho8817, use vlc then. itll play it
<h08817> lassegs, k thanks
<jarnoz> Which is better file in which to add a directory to PATH: :  ~/.bash_profile or  ~/.bashrc ?
<lassegs> dabju, try sudo aticonfig in the terminal
<lassegs> jarnoz go forbachrc
<lassegs> *bashrc
<h08817> is there a keyboard shortcut that minimizes all windows?
<h08817> !keyboard shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Capslock118> h08817: root@joel-desktop:/home/joel# sudo rm xhub-0\ (another copy).2.9.6
<tkooda> can anyone tell me how to fix it so I can display ansi chars in an rxvt term properly (i.e. `dialog`) on my edgy box?  (changing LANG=en_US.UTF-8 dosn't seem to do anthing?)
<h08817> Capslock118, you might have to delete individual files before removing the directory
<lassegs> Capslock118, sudo rm -rf /home/joel but why do this?
<Capslock118> Im trying to get rid of it
<lassegs> Capslock118, what directory?
<Capslock118> xhub-0\ (another\ copy).2.9.6
<Capslock118> thats how it is displayed in console
<monoxide> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lassegs> right. then sudo rm -rf xhub-0\ (another\ copy).2.9.6
<gostview> hi all, is there a program like frontpage for linux?
<Infeliz> haha
<dogsthat> http://nvu.com/index.php
<lassegs> gostview, maybe screem or quanta +
<dabju> lassegs, it gives me lots of options. And I can change them. But it dosent use my projector..
<Infeliz> why to use frontpage
<ubox> hey all
<Capslock118> lassegs: well it still said I had a syntax error, but I just changed the file name to take care of it
<dogsthat> that's a frontpage type program but way better
<lassegs> Capslock118, nice
<gostview> lassegs> is those a kind of wysywyg?
<lassegs> gostview, kinda... google them
<Capslock118> now my biggest problem is trying to get my RAID to be seen
<phaedra> gostview, nvu or bluefish is your best bet...
<lassegs> dabju, then man aticonfig
<Capslock118> ive read that dmraid is broken aside from the latest version, which i believe i have
<dabju> lassegs, I dont know if aticonfig is the problem..
<dabju> lassegs, how do I know if linux finds my dvi output?
<Capslock118> and it can see the raid, but I dont know where to go from there to mount (i have a windows partition with the rest unformatted, I want to be able to utilize this drive
<lassegs> dabju, lspci ?
<gostview> phaedra> I got Nvu, but it too difficult 'cos need html knowledge
<h08817> lassegs, where can i find that vlc? i don't see it in the repos or on sourceforge
<phaedra> gostview,  Then try bluefish.
<lassegs> gostview, use 15 minuits to learn html, its really easy
<dabju> lassegs, right. thanks. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71c5
<gostview> ok, tnx all
<lassegs> h08817, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<dogsthat> Hi, having problems installing Ubuntu 6.10 on a Pentium 866MHz PC. After choosing _any_ of the options (standard, safe graphics, VGA etc.) the install progresses until the screen goes blank - *out of range*. It has a Matrox G200 graphics card and I've tried out *3* different monitors (19" LG Flatron, 17" Dell, 17" Mitsubishi). Any ideas? tia
<gostview> lassegs> yet I tried to study html, but better a wysiwyg method, more simple, more immediatly
<ubox> i am configuring postfix on my machine for LAN..do i have to add lines in /etc/postfix/main.cf for pop and smtp, if yes whr and wht should i add??
<h08817> lassegs, found it elsewhere but thanks
<phaedra> dogsthat,  Is this the graphical install?  Try the alternate cd install.
<ianp> dogsthat: sounds like the settings (ranges?) for the monitor are wrong ...
<nweaver916> Anyone here use the Deskbar applet?
<tx22> Guys u gotta give me some insight. I've found a macbook (13") core 2 duo, 1.83ghz boxed for 489... Is this too cheap?.. is there a catch?.. Are macbooks good at running ubuntu??.. need to know this soon cos' the sale is going to end
<nweaver916> Mine will only show Websearches for Wikipidea and Ubuntu packages
<dogsthat> thanks, what is the alternate cd install?
<dogsthat> i've looked for 6.06 but can't find it for download :(
<lassegs> bye guys gotta go
<lassegs> see ya
<jonah1980> hi i dont think i'm doing a search right. i'm cd to / and then typing "grep filename" - basically i wanna search the entire file system but nothing is coming up and it's just taking ages
<dogsthat> ianp, how do you change settings/ranges on the install? using command line?
<jonah1980> can anyone give me the correct syntax for searching entire file system for filename
<ianp> im not sure the best way
<ianp> but isnt that whats in /etc/X11/xorg.xconf ?
<monoxide> what command would I use for the Install -??? - ??? to install a driver update
<Infeliz> find -name?
<phaedra> dogsthat,  6.06 has links on the ubuntu site.  the alternate disk has a text installer among other things.  I've always had trouble with the desktop cd.
<gwayne> is there a way to get rid of the ubuntu message i get when I ssh into my box?
<Capslock118> Would anyone know how I can mount a NVIDIA stripping raid on edgy? I am not sure how to handle dmraid...I think it is a fake raid
<gwayne> i dont see a way to remove it in bash.bashrc
<tx22> guys, does macbook run ubuntu good??
<dogsthat> phaedra, links for 6.06 don't go anywhere on site! http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#lts
<ozoneco> i want to give 777 rights to a folder and everything in it....i'm missing something
<Seven_Six_Two> jonah1980: grep is a filter
<h08817> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonah1980> Seven_Six_Two, any idea how to do a search?
<Seven_Six_Two> try running updatedb as root, then doing locate "whatever"
<phaedra> dogsthat,  Just click on the link and it takes you to a mirror....
<squeee> Is anyone having troubles with the latest mythtv update?
<phaedra> dogsthat,  Whichever country is close to you.
<Help> hi im having some trouble installing ubuntu , when i start to partition my hard drive it says it can't ,can anyone help?
<ozoneco> sudo chmod -R 777 /location .....will that make all of the contents 777?
<jonah1980> Seven_Six_Two, thanks dude, i'll try it out
<h08817> Help, what error do u receive?
<Seven_Six_Two> jonah1980: read the find manpage too
<jonah1980> Seven_Six_Two, and will this search my entire system or just home folder?
<Seven_Six_Two> jonah1980: your whole pc, but you have to have run updatedb after whatever you're looking for was written
<bones78> Is it worth upgrading ubuntu to 6.10 from 6.06?
<Smotang> what is the list of useful packages?
<Smotang> Ie how do I pull it off ubotu
<tx22> I don't like to troll, but guys can you please help
<Smotang> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<tx22> I've found a macbook (13") core 2 duo, 1.83ghz boxed for 489... Is this too cheap?.. is there a catch?
<renihs> the catch is its the smalles core2 duo
<renihs> with only very small L2
<Smotang> ubotu smotang !packages
<renihs> apt-cache,...lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smotang !packages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Capslock118> would I be better trashing windows to mount this Raid device then reinstall it once I have everything taken care of?
<Smotang> >.<
<renihs> why does apt-cache search give back seamingly random results?
<Smotang> ubotu smotang| !packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smotang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<renihs> stuff that has nothing todo with my search word
<Infeliz> ramdom?
<Lynoure> renihs: can you give an example?
<renihs> Lynoure, no matter what, anything
<Smotang> ubotu smotang : !packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smotang : !packages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> renihs: (maybe in the pastebin, if it is long)
<renihs> i type apt-cache search dmraid and i get just i dont know
<renihs> apt-cache search kernel and i get stuff back which has nothing todo with kernel
<python> hi guys
<renihs> etc ec
<renihs> but maybe i cant use it correctly
<dogsthat> phaedra, thanks. very weird. if you click on the choosing 6.06 link on safari or camino on a mac, it opens up the 6.10 list of localities, and gets rid of the 6.06 list. Finally got link to here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<renihs> doesnt matter
<python> I just installed vncserver and im setting up gnome on my server right now
<renihs> we are running away from ubuntu asap :)
<python> with apt-get
<Lynoure> renihs: search includes stuff in the description too.
<Help> hi can some one help during install im getting a partition problem
<renihs> Lynoure, howto turn that behaviour off?
<|markie|> anybody knows how these 3d desktop workplace switchers works ?
<renihs> i want todo a packet-search not a description search
<renihs> if i want todo a description search i should be able to but ...
<Lynoure> renihs: do apt-cache show  if you just want to see the package by exact name
<renihs> all packages?
<renihs> i just want to see all packages which have kernel-source in the description for example
<renihs> in the name
<renihs> package name i mean
<renihs> but never mind
<Lynoure> renihs: or  apt-cache search foobar | grep foobar   if things with that in the name or short description
<renihs> ya, thats what i do but thats filthy
<Lynoure> filthy?
<renihs> anyhow, since ubuntu doesnt run on plattforms it is certified for we cannot use it
<renihs> which is good because then my distro is next in row :)
<Lynoure> renihs: what is your distro?
<renihs> based on gentoo
<renihs> narf livesystems are desktop
<renihs> zod livesystems are servers
<renihs> the desktop has more than 3000 packages pre-installed, 12gb in size (uncompressed)
<tx22> hi, found a macbook 13" core 2 duo, 1.83ghz boxed for 489... Is this too cheap?.. is there a catch?.. thanks :)
<Moosejaw> hey all...i am trying to add the Trash to StarterBar in gdesklets, can anyone help me with the command for this?
<renihs> and everything just works, 3d-accel out of box, everything out of box
<Lynoure> renihs: If you want to talk about them more, why not join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kudzubane_> tx22: you might want to try a mac-specific channel for that info
<renihs> Lynoure, :) another time maybe, cya its too late anyway
<jareth_> renihs: which distro r u using?
<kudzubane_> jareth_: just left
<Capslock118> ok, fdisk cant see the raid, it sais sdb has an invalid partition table, yet dmraid can...this makes sense, but what im wondering is how can I mount the raid that dmraid can see?
<python> hi
<Capslock118> i try to use mount but it sais it cant find the drive
<tx22> kudzubane_:  ok, know any ones?
<python> can anyone help me with vncserver problems
<proppy> hi, anyone with ubuntu on a macbook here ?
<python> I set one up
<Moosejaw> can anyone tell me what the command is to open up trash in gnome?
<python> but when I connect with ip:screen number
<python> it saying its not online or something
<mats> Moosejaw: use the mouse ;)
<|markie|> anybody uses 3d desktop ?
<Capslock118> python: is the pc you are trying to connect to have the vnc server enabled?
<Moosejaw> mats: i need to know the command.
<Moosejaw> :)
<Help> hi im getting a partition problem on install can anyone help?
<kudzubane_> tx22: uh, #mac
<python> I dunno
<python> I did apt-get install vncserver
<python> setup a password
<python> it is running afaik
<python> how do I check Capslock118 ?
<Capslock118> you did apt-get on your pc or the pc you are trying to connect to?
<python> yes
<python> apt-get install vncserver
<Capslock118> yeah, on your computer, or on the one you are trying to connect to?
<python> vncserver :1 -depth 16 -geometry 800x600
<python> the one im trying to connect to
<python> its a server
<python> im running at home
<python> no gfx card nothing.
<Help> hi im having trouble installing ubuntu , i get a partition error
<python> I run it as an ftp/http server
<johnstar> does any one know how to make a home folder on a thumbdrive?
<python> I need to configure it with vnc + gnome
<python> i got gnome all installed
<python> just need the vnc to work
<Help> hi im having toruble installing ubuntu can anyone help ???
<Help> hi im having touble trying to install ubuntu , partition error can anyone help?
<skypa> my firefox is always automatically downloading torrents to the desktop instead of asking me to open them with a default application
<skypa> any ideas where to change that?
<satiee> Should be in the firefox settings, let me take a look
<Capslock118> i dont understand why dmraid can see my raid device but gparted cannot
<pantalaimon_> i need help with ssh... i created an static ip to my computer and port forwarded connections to external port 22 to port 22 of my computer's internal static ip... but then when i try to connect to myself ssh says connection refused... what else should i do?
<skypa> satiee, yeah, thought so too, but I can't seem to find it
<Help> im having a partiton problem can anyone help?
<Lynoure> Help: ask your question to find out?
<nothlit> !x11vnc | python
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<mszzz> the configuration is in Edition->Preferences
<Help> im not sure what the problem is
* pike_ pokes Help with a sharp fork
<python> whats that nothlit ?
<nothlit> !info vino | This is a highly undocumented piece of software
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<python> I should install vino?
<nothlit> no
<nothlit> its installed and useless for most needs
<python> what should I do?
<nothlit> !x11vnc > python
<pike_> Help: you had some general questions? i might be able to answer
<python> apt0get install x11vnc?
<nothlit> !elaborate | Help
<ubotu> Help: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nothlit> python, sure
<python> does that mean I can run my gnome session on the server?
<nothlit> yes :)
<python> sweet
<nothlit> you can add it to a session
<python> done
<python> its installed
<nothlit> and its easier to manage than vino-server... the default remote desktop is difficult to manage remotely compared to x11vnc
<python> now
<python> how do I get the vnc server to work?
<nothlit> run it and connect to it... you may want to include the line -forever
<nothlit> if not after each connection it terminates
<python> how'd I do that
<python> x11vnc ?
<nothlit> !terminal > python
<nothlit> python, yeah, and if you want to run it each time you log in, System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Tab, and add it
<Dimensions> Hi i have just updated one of my machine but now when i reboot it , it doesn't reboots and gives Kernel Panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<nothlit> python, if you want more information on it, run man x11vnc in a terminal
<python> nothlit
<python> 15/12/2006 20:58:34 *** Trying ":0" in 4 seconds.  Press Ctrl-C to abort.
<python> I dont have a :0
<_Rebecca> lassegs I resolved it for now, but I can only get it to play in the terminal
<python> should I create one?
<Dimensions> wat do i do ??
<nothlit> python, you do, its the interface you're accessing right now :)
<python> kk
<python> 15/12/2006 21:00:10 *** XOpenDisplay failed (:0)
<python> i'm terrible with linux CLi
<python> please forgive me
<nothlit> python, are you in a point and click environment? or the black and white console?
<mborg> i'm an absolute newbie to linux, and i'm having trouble placing a plugin into /lib/mozilla/plugins because of a permissions issue. do i have to chmod that dir in the terminal in order to have write permissions for it?
<python> black and white console
<python> im using putty
<python> shell
<Help> i start to install ubuntu 6.10 however when it gets to the partition stage (stage 5) the installer stops , i tried gnome partition editor but it says " resize /dev/hda2 from 52.37 to 39.56 ""operation could not be applied to disk"
<nothlit> mborg, Don't do that
<skypa> mborg, you need to use "sudo" to operate with root privileges
<mborg> i didn't think so
<pike_> mborg: you dont want to do that just preface the command with sudo.  sudo cp etc
<caffiendo> Can someone help me with a WinTV PVR-150 by Haupauge?  I want to know if it will work with Ubuntu 6.10?
<nothlit> mborg, also you can place it into ~/.mozilla/plugins if you want
<nothlit> python, oh, that computer doesn't have X running right now?
<Dimensions> guys can any one help me with this problem ?
<python> I dunno
<mborg> i tried but there is a permissions issue
<python> nothlit
<python> check ur Pm
<nothlit> python, i don't have one, you need to register you nickname in order to pm
<python> no
<python> i mean in xchat
<python> IRC
<nothlit> I know
<nothlit> you need to register your nickname with nickserv
<python> oh
<mborg> and when i use the sudo -i command it doesn't work
<amonkey> my dvd drive doesn't recognize that i put media in it after a botched burning job. can i reset it somehow?
<python> hold on
<skypa> mborg, please elaborate
<nothlit> mborg, sudo cp libflash.so /usr/share/mozilla/plugins
<nothlit> mborg, btw there is a flashplugin-nonfree package in the repositories
<nothlit> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<__python__> nothlit
<__python__> done
<Help> i start to install ubuntu 6.10 however when it gets to the partition stage (stage 5) the installer stops , i tried gnome partition editor but it says " resize /dev/hda2 from 52.37 to 39.56 ""operation could not be applied to disk"
<mborg> ok thanks!
<mborg> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Help> i start to install ubuntu 6.10 however when it gets to the partition stage (stage 5) the installer stops , i tried gnome partition editor but it says " resize /dev/hda2 from 52.37 to 39.56 ""operation could not be applied to disk"
<SpacePuppy> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Help> thanks
<pike_> Help: not sure what the problem is but you could try buring the gparted livecd to partition.  often it works when ubuntu has a problem
<Ulixes> hi
<Help> okay thanks oike
<Help> pike
<Ulixes> can you explain me what are the differences btwn dvd alternate and desktop cd????
<mdke> what is the simplest application for me to use to directly copy an audio cd? I tried banshee but it failed rubbishly
<carutsu> hello
<wbadger> can someone please tell me how to keep /etc/resolv.conf from changing?
<Ulixes> pls
<carutsu> I recently instaled ubuntu and i installed kde, now i want to totally remove ubuntu
<||arifaX> wbadger: it is good when it changes dynamically upon changing the locations ( use package resolvconf for that) and I like it. what to you mean exactly?
<randomc0de> wbadger: it's set whenever your network connection gets new DNS servers
<carutsu> but when i tried to do so it uninstalled everything even synaptics and the icons and i couldn't fix it
<carutsu> so i reinstaled ubuntu
<carutsu> but i stil want kubuntu
<canine_kouji> question, I've a new Core2Duo 2.4Ghz
<carutsu> currently i'm downloading kubuntu-desktop
<carutsu> any ideas?
<canine_kouji> core2 is 64bit, I'm suposed to be using the amd64 iso, right? also, I was looking at the 6.06 amd64, does this not have all drivers?
<wbadger> ||arifaX, randomc0de, it sets my nameserver to my router's address and though that's usually good my router has a known problem of not resolving DNSs right. So I can change the file to my ISPs DNSs, but every time I reboot the file reverts back to the router's address (10.0.0.138).
<pike_> carutsu: you could try uninstalling the libgtk packages that should clear out most gnome stuff i would think
<canine_kouji> if I use the livecd of the 6.06, the timing is ALL out of whack and everything acts like it is going 2x faster(audio/video/everything)
<carutsu> libgtk? ok
<carutsu> i'll try it out
<canine_kouji> does 6.10 have all the needed drivers for a 64bit build for a new computer?
<pike_> carutsu: trick is finding a very common dependancy and removing it
<randomc0de> wbadger: I had that problem earlier this year, you either have to fix your router to stop being a DNS server, or hack it to correct the resolve.conf on startup
<canine_kouji> note: I could use the 32 bit build of ubuntu, but I want to use 64
<carutsu> but the dependants will be removed too?
<randomc0de> there's probably a better way, but hacking it's easier
<canine_kouji> the 32bit runs fine, but it is kinda irritating
<pike_> carutsu: yeah the package manager will remove anything that could no longer run
<mborg> root@mborg-laptop:~# sudo cp -t libflashplayer.so /usr/share/mozilla/plugins
<mborg> cp: accessing `libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<canine_kouji> mm
<canine_kouji> thinking about it
<carutsu> ok i'll let you know
<mborg> but libflasplayer.so is in /tmp
<wbadger> randomc0de, this router serves 2 other windows machines so I don't want to change it, instead I'd like to change my machine alone, meaning configuring whatever program it is that changes resolv.conf to stop changing it.
<canine_kouji> what software is not 64bit?
<canine_kouji> as in flash, etc
<||arifaX> wbadger: i use resolvconf and guessnet package and a custom /etc/network/interfaces file. eg. when I write a configuration like yours in my interfaces file it will automatically set up my nic and a resolv.conf that represents my settings. maybe you take a look at this packages?
<canine_kouji> can wine run right under 64bit right now?
<carutsu> partially off-topic: see this linux video you'll just love it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZmJ63sHoKU
<canine_kouji> damned nvidia and 64 bit builds > I only wish I could use FreeBSD :/
<satiee> Does Ubuntu work with Core 2 Duo processors?
<canine_kouji> satiee: same question I have
<carutsu> yep, but it may not use full potential
<mdke> what is the simplest application for me to use to directly copy an audio cd? I tried banshee but it failed rubbishly
<wbadger> ||arifaX, thanks I'll look them up. I have to restart now since I just updated a lot of software (a fresh install of ubuntu)
<carutsu> i used sound juicer from GNOME
<canine_kouji> satiee: I think the way for getting a good computer setup is by unfortunately using Gentoo or FreeBSD :/
<pike_> mdke: not rip just create an iso and burn?
<mdke> carutsu: afaics, sound-juicer doesn't copy a cd
<mdke> pike_: yes, just copy the cd as it is
<freefall> can i ask a off topic question
<carutsu> oh sorry i though rip music, lol same word in my language
<satiee> canine_kouji, I see :(
<pike_> cat /dev/cdrom > filename.iso   then just burn it
<canine_kouji> satiee: both gentoo and freebsd you can rebuild the OS to be optimized for a core2
<mdke> freefall: by definition, you can only ask on-topic questions. That's what the topic is for
<canine_kouji> satiee: the binary builds of ubuntu or any OS will not be core2 specific
<Capslock118> would updating the kernel be a good idea?
<canine_kouji> windows is in the same boat
<mdke> pike_: alright... I'd hoped there would be something a bit simpler. I'll try that if I have to
<freefall> well there isnt really a channel made for routers
<satiee> And how does this 'rebuilding' work? Anything possible for newbs like me?
<mdke> pike_: ah, right click, copy CD... not sure if it works though
<canine_kouji> satiee: it wont. You're stuck with crappy binary builds ;)
<mdke> freefall: #ubuntu-offtopic is for anything related to ubuntu
<mdke> try that
* canine_kouji is most likely gonna use gentoo because it is linux
<satiee> great :p
<satiee> I'm considering to run Ubuntu as my one and only OS, but problem is that I'm something of a gamer. Do you reckon it's worth the hassle or should I just stick with XP for now?
<canine_kouji> I like FreeBSD much more, but.. you know.. desktop working machine and all..
<ady> which antivirus software do u use for ubuntu?
<canine_kouji> satiee: games suck, stick with XP if you want to game
<carutsu> if you are a gamer you shouldn't change
<||arifaX> carutsu: nice video
<mdke> ady: most people don't use antivirus software
<cmdrwill> When i try to log in to KDE, it looks like it tries(the log on dissappears) , bu then it looks like X crashed then it goes blank and then returns to the login screen.  I can't get into KDE
<carutsu> arifax: yea i just love it
<satiee> Thanks for the help, carutsu and canine
<cmdrwill> Can anybody please help?
<Master_Lexx_> ?
<regeya> !ask | cmdrwill
<ubotu> cmdrwill: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<carutsu> ask a question i'll try (however i'm just learning)
<cmdrwill> I did....my KDE won't start!
<carutsu> somewhere i readed "Don't ask to ask"
<Master_Lexx_> hmm don't know, maybe you can change the login options?
<cmdrwill> I know.
<regeya> cmdrwill....I see.
<||arifaX> ady: I used sophos anti-virus but it has installation problems in edgy due to shell change /bin/sh -> dash but works if you change a little bit its on access but not free
<prOMiNd> any can help me please !!!
<cmdrwill> Any ideas?  I am using Kubuntu Dapper Drake...fresh install, just apt-get upgraded and rebooted.
<carutsu> lol i'm old windows fashioned, did you try to reinstall it?
<matt____> i don't get it, i want to  uninstall ekiga. when i go to uninstall it, it says there are dependencies, so i go to advanced. when i go about uninstalling it from there, it says gnome desktop will also have to be uninstalled. can i not uninstall ekiga?
<regeya> cmdrwill will X even start?
<cmdrwill> Yes regeya
<regeya> oh how weird is that
<prOMiNd> splease any can help me
<prOMiNd> how to remove fluxbox ...
<prOMiNd> im use this command and i can't push GNOME ...
<prOMiNd> sudo apt-get install fluxbox ...
<cmdrwill> regeya, I get the login screen (kubuntu), but when I put in my credentials it goes blank because I typed it right and then you think the splash screen is going to load but it just goes black and comes back to the login screen
<prOMiNd> and my Ubuntu load only FLuxbox ...
<regeya> cmdrwill: this probably won't help then, but here goes anyway:  http://wiki.kdenews.org/tiki-index.php?page=Troubleshooting+KDE+Problems
<matt____> i don't get it, i want to uninstall ekiga. when i go to uninstall it, it says there are dependencies, so i go to advanced. when i go about uninstalling it from there, it says gnome desktop will also have to be uninstalled. can i not uninstall ekiga?
<prOMiNd> fluxbox don't have a normal skins and don't have a start menu and etc....
<pike_> prOMiNd: you can choose which to load at the login screen click 'sessions' button
<regeya> cmdrwill: also, try hitting ctrl-alt-2 (or whatever) to switch to a different virtual console, and try to log in from the console.  if you can, see if you can write to your home dir (try something like "echo 'I like pie' > temp.txt")
<matt____> can i uninstall ekiga?
<intrepidus> Well here's a random question: why can't I use my keyboard to move left, right, up, and down? O.o
<regeya> cmdrwill: I didn't have it happen on dapper, but had it happen on (I think) warty where the permissions were never set correctly on the home dir.
<intrepidus> If I type a sentence, I can't hit left and make it go back
<Awal>  my snort logs show alot of this [122:3:0]  (portscan) TCP Portsweep {PROTO255} myip -> adifferentip
<Awal> does that mean my server is sending portsweeps?
<jojoman02> can anyone help me install drivers for Ati 9800XT?? on edgy.
<__python__> jojoman02
<__python__> did you check the aTi webiste?
<carutsu> video drivers are hell TT_TT
<jojoman02> i tried the forums, let me try the website
<carutsu> is it displaying lower resolution or not at all?
<cmdrwill> regeya permmisions are good..i just reset them
<WizCraker> is there to give access to /var/www to users so they can edit and save new web pages without them having to sudo everytime?
<carutsu> try ch.. damn, let me remember the command
<Awal> Wizcraker: chmod
<carutsu> chmod
<carutsu> thats it
<WizCraker> Awal: so just change the www directory to users?
<Awal> wait you might want chown
<dabju> Hi! My projector isnt in xorg.conf, so doesnt work. What do I do?
<dabju> dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg doesnt find it...
<Awal> WizCraker: chgrp users /var/www/
<pike_> dabju: you have nvidia? i use twinview..
<philc> does anyone know if a very old story on digg gets suddenly dugg up, will they go to the front page?
<jeffto> Hi everybody
<carutsu> hi jeffto
<jeffto> I've a trouble with beryl on my ubuntu
<dabju> pike_, Ive got ati. aticonfig fixes the settings, and my projector reacts. But it doesnt work
<carutsu> speak it out
<jeffto> As desktop enviroment I use ubuntu
<jeffto> sorry, KDE
<carutsu> GNOME
<carutsu> oh, ok
<|markie|> anybody is using 3d desktop ?>
<Awal> me
<PcEnte> ist des ....
<dabju> me
<carutsu> isn't it avalible by default if you install XGL?
<|markie|> i am having trouble getting activate
<nweaver916> I have used it
<nweaver916> I just run "3ddesk" from a terminal
<carutsu> i'll be back soon
<jojoman02> |markie|: whats ur problem, join #xgl
<nweaver916> and then write the 3ddesk_one
<nweaver916> script
<nweaver916> and bind that to a key (I use alt+z)
<computermc> what do I need to install to have gcc-c++?
<computermc> I could not find it using apt-get
<LjL> Ubotu, tell computermc about build-essential | computermc, see the private message from Ubotu
<jeffto> carutsu, the borders dont'apear and the maenu bar neither apear
<jeffto> I install emerald but this continue
<Smotang> anyone here know anything about coding in python?
<h08817> im having problems playing streaming video that is wmv
<kudzubane> Smotang: off-topic for sure
<cmdrwill> hmm
<WizCraker> Awal: thanks.
<jeffto> I don't know if this "bug" is caused by the Video card or what happend
<Awal> Wizcraker: no problem
<h08817> i downloaded w32 codecs too
<cmdrwill> an update...I tried installing window maker, and I can't even login to window maker....it seems no matter if it's KDE or window maker I can't get into any desktop environment at all
<h08817> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<h08817> i just want to be able to play streaming wmv
<h08817> it seems i can play everything else
<dabju> My projector isnt in xorg.conf, so doesnt work. What do I do?
<cmdrwill> anybody have trouble ever getting past the KDE login screen?
<matt____> i don't get it, i want to uninstall ekiga. when i go to uninstall it, it says there are dependencies, so i go to advanced. when i go about uninstalling it from there, it says gnome desktop will also have to be uninstalled. can i not uninstall ekiga?
<psyke83> hi, can someone with a nvidia card do me a favour? Visit http://www.torrent.spy.com with firefox, scroll up and down the page repeatedly, and see if scrolling is sluggish
<psyke83> sorry, http://www.torrentspy.com - only certain sites are slow, this is the only one I can find at the moment
<mnoir> matt____: gnome desktop is a meta package.  If you uninstall any of it's components, it is not fully installed
<computermc> LjL: thanks that worked
<mnoir> matt____: if gnome desktop is not fully installed, do not expect the depenency management to work as you expect, in the future
<narvik86> psyke83: its smooth
<LjL> you mean
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<krystyna> pisze ktos po polsku
<LjL> !pl | krystyna
<ubotu> krystyna: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<krystyna> #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> krystyna:   /join #ubuntu-pl
<mnoir> LjL: does anybody EVER remember to reinstall it ? :)
<krystyna> th ljl
<LjL> mnoir: i know i didn't. but then if you have update-manager, you can just use that
<mnoir> yeah but doesn't update manager ignore something in the future if the mets pkg is not installed?
<markc> having problems with openoffice on xubuntu 6.10 , the borders all messed up? running on DELL GX150
<psyke83> narvik86, thanks, what nvidia card and driver version on your system?
<CheshireViking> rite
<LjL> mnoir: i'm not entirely sure, i thought it reinstalled it by itself. but i use kubuntu anyway so i never really used update-manager
<AlexC_> Hey,
<Rprp> !op NewsServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op NewsServ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> There must be a meta-meta :)  I use synaptic myself :)
<AlexC_> I'm trying to install UT2004 - but when I go "./linux-installer.sh" I get this message: bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied .... I tried sudo but it still didn't work
<narvik86> psyke83: i have geforce 6800GS 512MB AGP, drivers 1.0-9629 from nvidia site
<psyke83> thanks
<mnoir> I also dont uninstall the bits that break the desktop meta pkgs on the theory that disk space is not THAT expensive!
<h08817> how can i play wmv in firefox?
<kudzubane> AlexC_: try re-symlink /bin/sh to /bin/bash and try again
<AlexC_> kudzubane: how do I do that?
<regeya> cmdrwill: you still there?  sorry, 'twas gone from my desk
<AlexC_> kudzubane: sudo ln -s /bin/sh /bin/bash ?
<kudzubane> AlexC_: -sf
<AlexC_> ok
<AlexC_> kudzubane: still get permission denied
<AlexC_> ( same error as before )
<edgy> Hi, I installed webmin and virtualmin to administer my apache server but it complains that: Suexec is enabled in the default template, but the Apache module mod_suexec is not installed or not enabled. though I did a2enmod suexec, what is it looking for exactly?
<Smotang> Is there an IRC channel for python?
<Smotang> ubotu python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<siezer> feh. rubys better =)
<AlexC_> Smotang: yes, #python
<Smotang> thanks
<Smotang> I cant join that channel for some reason
<eilker> i have two eth0 , one is 169.254.x.x one 10.0.0.x , and both working, any idea ?
<AlexC_> Smotang: #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<AlexC_> Smotang: register your account,
<Smotang> oooo
<kudzubane> AlexC_: no idea then
<Smotang> with the irc polize nazzis?
<cmdrwill> Yeah I'm still here
<Smotang> :(
<AlexC_> kudzubane: ok tahnks anyway
<nickspoon> realplayer doesn't decrease in volume when I use the volume slider.
<cmdrwill> But so is the problem.
<nickspoon> known bug, or my problem?
<AlexC_> Smotang: AFAIK /msg nickserv register password-here
<ady> which antivirus and firewall for ubuntu
<eilker> clamav, avg
<Mask> galera como instalo o gerenciador de discos no ubuntu 6.10, eu ja procurei ele no menu administrao e n axei
<Mask> ?
<nickspoon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<eilker> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
* nickspoon fails at identifying languages
<AlexC_> Oh crap
<AlexC_> Guys I broke my terminal ><
<carutsu> I'm back, well i have kde now
<carutsu> scuse me, how can i change the language... ?
<AlexC_> the last command I did was "sh ./linux-installer.sh" .... now I now longer have alex@ubuntu: $ ... all I have is $
<h08817> i can't play WMV in firefox
<carutsu> doesn't adept work like Synaptics?
<juanfe> hello all!
<AlexC_> eek, how can I get my terminal back to default? I have messed all my commands up
<Klick> Hey all, does anyone know of a nice gnome application which makes searching for a wireless access point and connecting easy.  Like if there are 5 different ones around you to choose which one you want to connect to.  Instead of doing sudo iwconfig eth1 essid blah | sudo dhclient eth1
<carutsu> wireless assistant... however is a KDE... but you can run it if you download the right libreries
<ValMarko> Hello. I just downloaded a theme called Elegance_metacity2. It changes the look of the bars that appear on gnome desktop
<tannerld> what do I do if killall x isn't working?
<ValMarko> I do I change it?
<AlexC_> I've messed my Terminal Up. I no longer have "alex@ubuntu :$" but just $
<Klick> sudo kill -9 pid
<nweaver916> anyone here use gdesklets?
<clay> AlexC_, do the commands and terminal still function as normal besides that?
<AlexC_> clay: I think so, though something seems weird
<ValMarko> How do I intall that theme?
<AlexC_> clay: for examle if I enter a command that isn't there I get bash: dfdfgd not found
<carutsu> how do i change language settins on KDE?
<clay> i do not know how to fix this, but when i used to use dos that would be a sign that you have changed the prompt
<AlexC_> clay: I've never had it say bash: sdfsf before
<clay> hmmm
<clay> wait
<AlexC_> ok,
<clay> after rebooting does it dothis?
<AlexC_> clay: not sure, I havn't rebooted yet
<AlexC_> clay: the last command I did was "sh ./linux-installer.sh"
<Klick> AlexC_ what shell do you use?  /bin/bash?
<AlexC_> Klick: no idea,
<clay> AlexC_, I do not know for sure.  But it sounds like you have changed/erased the prompt . If that is possible
<reverseblade> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Klick> AlexC_ try this
<Klick> cd /home/AlexC
<Klick> or whatever your user name is
<reverseblade> is there a channel for 64bit users ?=
<Klick> then nano .bashrc
<Klick> and add this line
<AlexC_> Klick: ok done,
<carutsu> what do i use like Synaptics in a KDE enviroment?
<gwayne> is there a way to get rid of the ubuntu message i get when I ssh into my box?
<gwayne> i dont see a way to remove it in bash.bashrc
<clay> reverseblade, how do i enable core 2 duo
<Klick> PS1=${USER}@${HOSTNAME}:
<reverseblade> clay, you mean the SMP support ?
<Klick> save the file
<Klick> then type /bin/bash
<kudzubane> clay: smp kernel handles duo core
<Klick> and see if it updates
<La_PaRCa> Whats a good usenet downloader for gnome?
<startswithz> how do I share a folder?  I am trying to move files off of a computer that's got knoppix running over to my ubuntu machine
<clay> reverseblade, yeah i think so, just got a new notebook and someone told me there is a package i need to apt get to get dual core/64 bit support
<wildchild> is there any live cd that allready include XGL ?
<reverseblade> kudzubane, my processor claims to be AMD64 x 2 core duo, is this different from core duo ?
<enyc> startswithz: hrrm you need tesetup a folder as shared in the menus....
<reverseblade> clay, what is the brand for your notebook ?
<clay> hp
<Haze> clay: you should install the "linux-generic" kernel
<clay> dv6000t
<enyc> startswithz: it may install samba (i suggest thins method -- 'samba' to do windows shars)
<tannerld> what do I do if killall x isn't working?
<AlexC_> Klick: no that didn't work
<joern> hi just testing my new ubuntu installation
<reverseblade> clay, pavilion ?
<enyc> startswithz: (on the ubuntu machine)
<clay> yeah
<startswithz> I have samba installed
<kudzubane> reverseblade: do you have intel or amd dual core proc?
<AlexC_> Klick: anything weird think is if I pess up I get a load of weird characters printed
<Klick> alex, was there anything in /home/user/.bashrc
<reverseblade> clay, I am using a hp pavilion dv6000
<clay> Haze, how will this improve me?
<startswithz> and I have been able to see the folder on the knoppix computer
<Klick> tannerld kill -9 pid
<AlexC_> Klick: actually, any of the arrow keys. Yes there was,
<clay> reverseblade, me too
<enyc> startswithz: you will also need to 'smbpasswd -a <user>' as approriate to add a  samba password for taht user on the ubunt machine (I think)
<startswithz> but I was unable to write to it.
<reverseblade> kudzubane, yes in specs it says AMD64bit x 2 core duo
<Klick> Alex can you dcc me your file
<Haze> i've got a laptop with a core 2 duo, and it's work ;)
<clay> reverseblade, what cpu?
<AlexC_> dcc?
<startswithz> I did that too.  I think
<enyc> startswithz: then you can use the knoppix machine to connect too the SMB share on the ubuntu machine and copy across
<Klick> send me the file
<reverseblade> clay, AMD 64 x 2 Core duo
<Klick> so i can look at it
<clay> reverseblade, those are two diff cpus
<enyc> startswithz: which i am not entirely sure howto do under knoppix grapihically...
<Klick> Hey all, does anyone know of a nice gnome application which makes searching for a wireless access point and connecting easy.  Like if there are 5 different ones around you to choose which one you want to connect to.  Instead of doing sudo iwconfig eth1 essid blah | sudo dhclient eth1
<kudzubane> reverseblade: okay, so you've got a x2
<startswithz> ok how would I do it through the terminal?
<enyc> startswithz: I have done smbclient etc. but that is another matter.. ask in knoppix channel?
<tannerld> Klick: no process killed
<clay> reverseblade, i think you are talking about the amd x2 dual core
<reverseblade> kudzubane, so each of them is core duo ?
<AlexC_> Klick: ok I sent it
<kudzubane> oops, that was for clay
<clay> core duo is just intels way of saying dual core
<enyc> startswithz: well do yuo need to copy a whole load of files/dirs ? or just files in one dir ?
<Klick> tannerld whats the PID of your x session
<clay> since amd beat them too it, not sure though
<tannerld> Klick: umm, idk
<clay> reverseblade, i got the intel core 2 duo
<startswithz> enyc I need a bunch of files that are in different dirs
<carutsu> Synaptics is GNOME only?
<clay> kudzubane, what was?
<startswithz> some things I need some I don't
<reverseblade> clay, anyway, AFA you dont have a nosmp boot option you are ok
<Klick> tannerld type ps ax and find the process ID of the application your trying to kill
<lifepositive> i want to have firestarter load automatically when ubuntu starts!  How can I do this?
<reverseblade> clay, that is something you explicitly state
<Klick> alex how did you send it to me? i didnt see me recieve a file
<usr_rob> The Network manager make the key ring manager popup every time i log on, i did choose accept the keys that /usr/bin/nm-applet want, but it pops up everytime. Anyone who knows how to get rid of this popup window ? If i don't write the password it wont connect my wpa connection.
<enyc> startswithz: hrrrrrm well you would be best to ask somebody who is familiar with KNOPPIX grapical kde file tools
<PowerJC> /close
<reverseblade> clay, so in default it should have been working
<clay> reverseblade, here is the thing i had this same laptoe before
<enyc> startswithz: erm... if you are familira with commands to do things you can tar up the files you need and send the tar file wtih smbclient
<reverseblade> clay, wireless working ? what card ?
<tannerld> Klick: killall -9 6040
<startswithz> right I just asked in their channe;
<clay> reverseblade, about 4 months ago, and there IS a package to install
<AlexC_> Klick: shall I just pastebin it?
<clay> reverseblade, how do you pull up that windows like process viewer
<clay> i wanna see if ii have 2 boxes for 2 cpus
<AlexC_> Oh cool, now firefox wont open!
<reverseblade> clay, may be the kernel changed, "top" from the console
<caffiendo> Will a WinTV PVR-150 by Haupauge work with Ubuntu 6.10?
<reverseblade> clay, ah, I don't think there is a display for that
<clay> I love top
<clay> check out ntop
<clay> ummmm
<reverseblade> clay, 4 months ago , kernel is different, it should have been working default
<sig_linux> can anyone tell me what channel "sig" is in?
<reverseblade> right now
<startswithz> ok enyc how would I access it with a ubuntu computer?
<Klick> tannerld did you do that as root?
<Klick> err sudo
<dabaR_> !sig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clay> how would you check?
<clay> reverseblade,
<startswithz> !smb
<tannerld> Klick: yep
<sig_linux>  /whois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sig_linux> but it doesn't show
<tannerld> Klick: 6040: No process killed. :\
<sig_linux> doesn't show the channels he's in
<Klick> tannerld are you running gdm?
<gwayne> apt-cache search nanodc
<tannerld> Klick: yes
<gwayne> lol whoops
<reverseblade> clay, err, you can check out glxgears -printfps, if it is 1000+ then you should be fine. Which gives a rough estimation about your cpu performance
<Klick> tannerld and you just want to  turn it off and be at a console prompt?
<reverseblade> clay, other than that I don't know
<tannerld> Klick: err, no...I'm trying to kill a program that won't die
<reverseblade> clay, again said, probably it is working now
<Klick> which program
<varon> hallo! kennt ihr einen downloadmanager, der parallel eine datei downloaden kann? also dass auch die volle brandbreite ausgenutzt wird
<DARKGuy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<reverseblade> is there a channel for 64 bit users ?
<varon> sorry
<DARKGuy> s'okay
<narvik86> tannerld: kill -9 PID
<khaladan> i just did a server install; anyone know what package i should install to have a -- dang, i don't remember what it's called -- higher resolution text console?
<tannerld> narvik86: yay; it went poof! thanks
<khaladan> frame buffer console thingy jiggy
<Klick> tannerld heh you saw me tell you that exact same thing like 5 mins ago right?
<tannerld> umm
<tannerld> you said killall
<startswithz> how do I change the permissions of a folder in the terminal?
<clay> reverseblade, i appreciate that answer but want to know how a person is to know if it is working or not, there has got to be a way
<reverseblade> clay, dunno, try #kernel, there are some smart guys
<Klick> [14:58]  * Parts: DishonorB4Death ("Later!")
<oneseventeen> How do I make an ISO of a data CD?
<Klick> [14:58]  <Klick> tannerld kill -9 pid
<Klick> [14:58]  <startswithz> and I have been able to see the folder on the knoppix computer
<Klick> [14:58]  <AlexC_> Klick: actually, any of the arrow keys. Yes there was,
<tannerld> :\
<h08817> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<narvik86> startswithz: chmod is for changeing permissions
<AlexC_> Klick: yeah,
<clay> there is a cat cpuproc
<clay> somewhere i used to know
<clay> b ut forgot
<Klick> heh anyways as long as you got it closed
<h08817> i can't get firefox to play wmv
<DARKGuy> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h08817> you know i did that
<startswithz> ok and how would I set it so that anyone can make/delet files etc?
<reverseblade> h08817, go for VLC firefox plugin
<h08817> reverseblade, where is that?
<reverseblade> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<h08817> i have vls
<narvik86> h08817: try plugin for firefox "media player conectivity" and choose gmplayer for wmv
<h08817> *vlc
<reverseblade> h08817, search synaptic
<h08817> so vlc will open everytime
<h08817> ?
<oneseventeen> ubotu's thoughts on iso files seem to be about working with existing ISO's, not creating new ones from a physical CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s thoughts on iso files seem to be about working with existing ISO's, not creating new ones from a physical CD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> h08817, not sure, for my part I am using gxine, but it sometimes stalls. Some people refere to vlc as a good option
<AlexC_> Klick: do you have an ideas on how to fix it? Firefox wont even load now to
<pike_> honkzilla: i really like mplayer and mozilla-mplayer..
<linux_kid> Hello.  I am planning on buying a flash drive... Any compatablilty issues with linux? if so, which ones work?
<ValMarko> What is the directory of metacity graphics?
<pike_> er h08817
<h08817> pike_,  yes?
<pike_> ^
<h08817> pike_, u said "er"
<Shadowpillar_> linux_kid: almost all work, I'd reccomend the sandisk cruzer
<narvik86> AlexC_: maybe he is still on process list?
<Shadowpillar_> sandisk is good
<linux_kid> Shadowpillar: thanks so much!
<AlexC_> SanDisk Sansa
<h08817> the players gotcha
<pike_> h08817: Sorry been conducting usablity tests all day im a little fried
<linux_kid> how is the sansa anyway?
<h08817> lol
<Shadowpillar_> AlexC_: flash drive, not mp3 player
<AlexC_> Shadowpillar_: hehe ok
<Flamekebab> Evening all (for those of you in Europe, at least). I need a hand with the command line, can anyone spare a minute to help me out?
<DigitalNinja> What's a good psie vid card? I'm thinking of something Nvidia.
<HuibertGill> Flamekebab: what's your problem?
<narvik86> Flamekebab: ?
<DigitalNinja> I had the nx7600 geforce
<DigitalNinja> but it didn't work
<Flamekebab> HuibertGill, narvik86, I want to take down my network connection, eth0, run macchanger to change my MAC address and then start it back up again
<oneseventeen> Okay, for anyone interested I found the command "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/disk.iso" (where "disk" is whatever you want to call it)
<zylche> I remember that command from rockbox..
<HuibertGill> Flamekebab: ifconfig eth0 down....
<Flamekebab> basically, to get around the fact that I can't connect my Nintendo Wii to the internet here in university due to the need for a web-based login
<Flamekebab> I've successfully done it in Windows, but I want to create a bash script to do it in a single click under Ubuntu
<finalbeta> oneseventeen, http://www.mandrivaclub.nl/site/lofiversion/index.php/t4171.html << looking for backups? English lower on the page
<HuibertGill> Flamekebab: I don't know about changing a mac adress though
<Flamekebab> I'll give that a shot, HuibertGill, thanks
<slicky> hey.. can someone pls give me a hint on where to start.. i want to uninstall my current fglrx drivers.. and replace them with new once..
<soothsay> Can anyone tell me how to enable/disable the 'less' command from keeping its output on the screen after quitting?
<h08817> narvik86, i have all the vlc plugins
<Flamekebab> I do though, there's an app, of the highly original name - "macchanger" available in the repos
<narvik86> Flamekebab: i us esudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<narvik86> Flamekebab: i use sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<ValMarko> /usr/share/themes :)
<Flamekebab> narvik86, if I did sudo /etc/init.d/networking start would that start networking back up again?
<Slyboots_> Hi
<narvik86> h08817: http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/
<narvik86> Flamekebab: yes
<Slyboots_> Ran into a.. intresting problem, Trying to install Ubuntu 6.06.1 from the Live CD, but it thinks my Drives are totaly blank (Im planning on Dual-booting)
<narvik86> Flamekebab: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Flamekebab> thank you
<oneseventeen> finalbeta thanks, that's a very interesting post.  My purpose is for installing a VM on a machine that has no CD Rom, but the whole backup concept looks prety cool too.
<Slyboots_> I think the problem might be Im using Nvidia stripped RAID on the discs
<DARKGuy> How do I know what's my computer's timezone and to change it? (it's 5 hours in the future :/ )
<Fleebailey33> i deleted my sources.list for feisty by mistake
<reverseblade> DARKGuy, click to your time diplay at top right
<Fleebailey33> can some pastebin another
<lkusmir> Flamekebab, ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55; ifconfig eth0 up;
<reverseblade> Fleebailey33, doh :)
<Fleebailey33> yes reverseblade
<DARKGuy> reverseblade: that'd work - if I had the full ubuntu, I installed it with the alternate CD and I'm using fluxbox atm (Gnome is slooooooooow) so :/
<reverseblade> Fleebailey33, search for the forums, I am sure you will find one
<Fleebailey33> probably due to chroot
<Fleebailey33> tried
<Fleebailey33> send me yours?
<Fleebailey33> and ill change edgy to fiesty
<DARKGuy> reverseblade: besides when it installed, my timezone wasn't in the list and there was no option to choose another one though
<Fleebailey33> you sound like an edgy guy
<Fleebailey33> heh
<reverseblade> Fleebailey33, too lazy for that
<Kanafani> Hello. My friend got a problem with bug-buddy. The app restart itself over and over, when he closes it. Solution?
<Fleebailey33> i got a sister
<Fleebailey33> hot sister!
<reverseblade> lol
<zor0> I have a corrupted hard disk, where should I start trying to recover the data?
<reverseblade> but I am prolly 10 000 miles away from you , so that doesn't count
<Fleebailey33> come on reverse blade
<startswithz_> how do I log into gnome as the root user?
<raavi> zor0 what kind of corruption is that
<startswithz_> or get root access in gnome
<reverseblade> Fleebailey33, really just search the forums, and still can't find, I'll help
<Fleebailey33> humbug
<raavi> startswithz_ sudo su
<reverseblade> Fleebailey33, my sources list is for Turkey
<Fleebailey33> anyone else
<zor0> raavi: dead hard disk in a laptop, still sort of works with errors, I just want to read as much stuff off as I can
<Fleebailey33> epsecially kubuntu
<reverseblade> startswithz_, console would be enough ?
<Fleebailey33> want to send there edgy or feisty sources.list to me!!
<Dial_tone> startswithz_, did you set a root pw?
<startswithz_> yeah
<raavi> zor0: try to use live CD and see whether you can mount that or not...
<zor0> raavi: I'm booting to a gentoo live disk, but I get an io error trying to mount the drive
<reverseblade> startswithz_, try sudo su
<DARKGuy> Does anybody know how to change the computer's timezone inside the command line?
<startswithz_> reverseblade didn't do anything
<raavi> zor0: can you able to understand the dmesg
<raavi> or
<startswithz_> well, actually in the console I am now root
<startswithz_> but not in gnome
<reverseblade> startswithz_, that logs you as a root into the console
<zor0> raavi: something about i/o error sector 2
<reverseblade> starkruz1, why exactly do you need root access for gnome ?
<startswithz_> I need to be in root in gnome
<reverseblade> startswithz_, why ?
<startswithz_> or I need to know how to use chmod to change the permissions on a folder
<reverseblade> startswithz_, oh no need to, try gksudo nautilus
<raavi> zor0: may be you have tell more about IO error...
<lkusmir> startswithz_, man chmod
<reverseblade> lkusmir, he wants to do it via nautilus
<zor0> raavi: sorry I'm a bit slow, booting into the live cd now
<startswithz_> I don't really care
<startswithz_> I just want to do it
<reverseblade> startswithz_, just type gksudo nautilus and you will be fine (and could change any permission)
<zor0> raavi: its an ibook g4 with hfs+ on the disk
<jrib> startswithz_: what folder?
<startswithz_> its a folder in /
<lkusmir> gksu nautilus then
<startswithz_> I want to alter the permissions so that an smb user can alter it
<jrib> startswithz_: chmod things outside your home is a way to end up reinstalling
<raavi> zor0: can live CD able to detect the file system correctly or...
<startswithz_> it's a folder i've added
<jrib> startswithz_: ok
<Slyboots_> So.. anyone any ides why the installer thinks my hard-drives are all blank?
<raavi> zor0: I can suggest to use knopix live...
<ValMarko> what is samba ?
<zor0> raavi: I used to be able to mount the disk by specifying the fs, now it won't mount at all
<reverseblade> Slyboots_, what are you up to ?
<jrib> !samba | ValMarko
<ubotu> ValMarko: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fenrig> can anyone
<reverseblade> !samba ValMarko
<Slyboots_> The Partitioning section of the Installer
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<zor0> raavi: knoppix dosn't work in ppc, I'm using a gentoo live disk
<fenrig> help me with cracking turboprint
<Slyboots_> When I set it to manualy partition the drive, it shows both discs as unpartitioned
<reverseblade> fenrig, lol
<jrib> fenrig: no, buy it if you want to use it
<fenrig> yeah i know
<wy> Is anyone using ATI drivers with xorg? I've got problems with it on my Thinkpad T60. It hangs the computer sometimes when I'm using VMware
<raavi> zor0: may be it has further corruption....
<fenrig> but just help
<fenrig> im almost there
<Infeliz> dont use wmware
<reverseblade> wy, I was using in my old comp, no problems
<reverseblade> no
<reverseblade> use it
<zor0> raavi: thats what I was afraid of, I'd like to take an image of the drive
<reverseblade> vmware rocks
<h08817> narvik86, yeah it opens the file i see it buffering but i dont see any video just sound
<raavi> zor0: on the disk. I like to know the nature of the corruption.
<fenrig> im trying to crack it for 2 hours
<fenrig> so if u could just help
<zor0> raavi: no idea, Ill get you the error though
<reverseblade> fenrig, if you give me 50 bucks I will do it for you
<sonicGB> fenrig: there's a simple method that should only take you another sixteen minutes
<sonicGB> fenrig: first, spend fifteen minutes begging your mum for a loan of her credit card, then
<sonicGB> fenrig: buy the software online!
<reverseblade> hehe
<Music_Shuffle> fenrig, The amount of help you will receive in this channel is proportional directly to the legality of your endeavor.
<fenrig> ah so
<fenrig> i dont care
<fenrig> i cracked a lot
<reverseblade> fenrig, I'll do for 50 bucks
<fenrig> but turboprint
<graft> hey, i'm trying to configure apt-build and wondering what my architecture should be if i have a celeron M?
<fenrig> is really a thing apart
<startswithz_> ok so chmod 666 /directory name would give everyone permission to read and write correct?
<raavi> zor0: Once, you are aware of error message, you can try mailing to Linux Kernel Mailing List, I hope there are many who has good knowledge in ppc
<reverseblade> starkruz1, yes but not execute
<tuna-fish-> is there a case insensitive method of comparing files in dirs?
<graft> startswithz_: directories need to be executable
<Slyboots_> So.. No ideas, anyone at all?
<reverseblade> startswithz_, not executing entering dirs
<pike_> tuna-fish-: diff -ir i think
<h08817> nothing works for me to play wmv files i've installed win32 codecs and installed vlc and i installed the mediaplayerconnectivity for firefox.. Any ideas?
<reverseblade> startswithz_, 777 for everyone
<tuna-fish-> thanks
<startswithz_> reverseblade right.  Is that going to be important for transfering files?
<phiqtion> how can i check if my swap partition is mounted correctly?
<DARKGuy> Does anybody know how to change the computer's timezone inside the command line?
<startswithz_> ok
<fenrig> i hate that turboprint isnt opensource
<reverseblade> startswithz_, via samba ?
<zor0> raavi: what I was hoping for was the names of some tools to start researching, is dd good for making a drive image?
<graft> anyone? apt-build, what's the correct architecture for a celeron m?
<startswithz_> ok so I need to do it 777?
<Music_Shuffle> fenrig, its not going to get you any help in HERE ;P
<sonicGB> "hate" is such an ugly word fenrig
<blue-frog> DARKGuy: tzconfig
<phiqtion> how can i check if my swap partition is mounted correctly?
<reverseblade> startswithz_, if you want to give full permissions to everyone yes, but it is a bit insecure
<raavi> zor0: I never had any experience on recovery or so...I can't suggest anything to you.
<reverseblade> phiqtion, man swapon
<startswithz_> ok so what permissions would I need to allow a computer on my network to pass files to the folder?
<DARKGuy> blue-frog: thanks a lot :D
<lkusmir> phiqtion, swapon -s
<reverseblade> phiqtion, top
<Intangir> are some of the ubuntu servers down right now? when i try to upgrade to edgy it gives me an error about alot of freecontrib repos being down
<jrib> startswithz_: why not just try 666, and if it deosn't work then use 777
<phiqtion> thank you
<frying_fish> graft: i386?
<usr_rob_> defauld keyring keeps asking for password, i did save it, but it's keep asking everytime i login, suggestions ?
<reverseblade> startswithz_, what is the method for passing ? samba ?
<ValMarko> How do I change the look of the toolsbars ?
<startswithz_> reverseblade yeah
<zor0> dang it, there isn't enough nerdiness on irc to fix this?
<graft> frying_fish: err, wants pentium4, etc.
<mc44> Intangir: freecontrib repos are not official ubuntu repos
<ValMarko> toolbars
<reverseblade> startswithz_, have you configured samba itself ?
<Intangir> why is the upgrade process relying on them?
<startswithz_> I don't know
<jrib> Intangir: because they are in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<startswithz_> I think I have
<mc44> Intangir: because you out them in your sources.list
<reverseblade> ValMarko, System > preferences > themes may be
<Intangir> k ill check and remove them
<reverseblade> startswithz_, local permissions will be AND'ed with samba permissions
<graft> startswithz_: you cannot access a directory unless it has +x permission, so it MUST be 777 not 666
<Intangir> oh ya there they are for w32codecs ;)
<startswithz_> thank you graft
<ValMarko> reverseblade, tanks. it really changes the of the desktop but the toolbars remain unchanged
<reverseblade> startswithz_, that depends on your users, if they have samba passwords or not, if you have configured them as guests
<startswithz_> ok
<reverseblade> ValMarko, right click to toolbar properties
<phiqtion> After installing Ubuntu on the HD, Grub won't boot winxp and i believe error says: "filesystem error" or something similiar. I believe this is a Grub error or maybe an HD error? should i change anything in the BIOS?
<startswithz_> how do I configure the knoppix user to get on?
<ValMarko> tanks :)
<startswithz_> I have a samba remote user account set up
<reverseblade> startswithz_, configure what ?
<startswithz_> reverseblade I do not know anymore
<linux_kid> phiqtion: what partition manager did you use?
<startswithz_> I just want to move files from one computer to another
<phiqtion> linux_kid: livecd partition manager which comes in the install process
<Intangir> well im upgrading to edgy
<Intangir> prey for intangir ;)
<reverseblade> startswithz_, if you want to use samba, normally you create a samba user , set that user's unix permissions , set that users samba permissions and you are good to go
<Intangir> its downloading 870 megs
<graft> startswithz_: what's wrong with scp?
<linux_kid> phiqtion: well, im not sure if it is nondestructive....  it may have not moved your files so all of the existing files are not overwritten... :(
<startswithz_> why is this so complicated
<reverseblade> startswithz_, to access to the server from client, you need to use a samba client, your options are, smbclient command from console, smb://server from nautilus or //server from internet explorer , for more info consult #samba
<drcode> I install p7zip , but I can;t find 7za or 7z
<Music_Shuffle> startswithz_, both Linux? Or one windows?
<drcode> any idea?
<linux_kid> !! is gparted non-destructive?
<sonicGB> startswithz_: do you mind re-stating the problem please... I missed the beginning of the conversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is gparted non-destructive? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<startswithz_> music_shuffle both linux
<Music_Shuffle> startswithz_, use NFS.
<graft> or scp...
<startswithz_> sonicgb I think I missed the beginning too
<reverseblade> startswithz_, that's the philosophy of linux, it is first difficult, when you learn it , you start to enjoy the power you have.
<phiqtion> linux_kid: i just want to boot winxp from GRUB, i already know the files weren't overwritten
<Music_Shuffle> startswithz_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<jrib> drcode: dpkg -L p7zip | grep bin
<startswithz_> ok so what program should I use? bear in mind one of the computers is running knoppix
<graft> yo, transferring files is much EASIER on linux than it is on windoze... is there even any support for remote file access at all unless you're on the same subnet?
<linux_kid> phiqton: ok, did you run disc check before installing ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> NFS is all Unix systems.
<graft> startswithz_: man scp!
<drcode> jrib, I have install p7zip
<startswithz_> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<sonicGB> startswithz_: what do you need to achieve? a one-off copy, or something regular, or ....?
<Rob423> I need some help lol
<reverseblade> startswithz_, you could use a simple method, right click to a folder and share it
<HDS43> !ati
<jrib> drcode: yes, that command will tell you what commands you have
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drcode> jrib, In what dir it put the 7za?
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | Rob423
<ubotu> Rob423: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<startswithz_> sonicgb I need a one time copy
<phiqtion> linux_kid: no. because i used an official CD
<jrib> drcode: it seems to install 7zr and p7zip as commands you can run
<reverseblade> startswithz_, what I have told you was a full samba server to be used as a file server
<startswithz_> reverseblade that's what I was originally trying to do
<sonicGB> from a box running knoppix to a box running some other linux?
<reverseblade> startswithz_, and does it work for you ?
<startswithz_> how do I just share the folder?
<reverseblade> startswithz_, right click to that folder and click share folder
<sonicGB> startswithz_: is sshd running on the destination box?
<drcode> jrib, so in xarchive I need to change to 7zr?
<startswithz_> I can see the folder on the other computer
<startswithz_> well not the one I made in my home folder
<jrib> drcode: I don't know what xarchive is
<linux_kid> phiqton: no, i mean did you run a windows scan disk or NT's discchk?
<startswithz_> so basically I have become very confused
<reverseblade> startswithz_, are you following me ?
<sege> I'm having trouble with gnome-terminal when I'm running Beryl. My tabs have the same color, active and inactive. Same thing with drag&drop in Evolution, the target marker have the same color as evolution-background or no color. Good solution anyone? =)
<ToHellWithGA> how do you scp directories?
<sonicGB> startswithz_: if it's a one-off, get a shell on the source box and type something to the effect of "rsync --archive --stats --progress /dir/where/files/are username@destination.box:/dir/where/I/want/the/files"
<reverseblade> startswithz_, right click to the folder and click share folder than
<Rob423> I am running VM-ware with Ubuntu.  I'm trying to install VM-tools.  now i can't install anything because i just realized im not in "super user" mode.   I only made 1 account so far .. how can I grant Super user access to this 1 account i've made?
<startswithz_> reverseblade I did that
<ToHellWithGA> i can handle files but directories don't go
<usr_rob_> Why do I receive multiple prompts to login to my keyring?
<usr_rob_> This is a known issue with 0.6.2, the problem is resolved in 0.6.3.
<startswithz_> wait on which computer?
<startswithz_> I'm gonna just go try to figure it out myself
<sonicGB> on the source computer startswithz_
<fuffe> hey.. I get this error when transfer a zip file with nautilus
<raavi> rob423: try sudo su
<fuffe> BAD FILE HANDLE
<nuked_omen> good luck
<sonicGB> startswithz_: pm me, I'll talk you through it.
<Rob423> just type that into the terminal?
<reverseblade> fuffe, prolly broken archive
<wy> Is there a way to remove grub from the disk from Windows XP. I've tried many ways but none works
<usr_rob_> Apparently not. I use 0.6.3
<fuffe> to an ftp server
<linux_kid> Rob423 do "sudo" or "gksudo" work
<raavi> yeap
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: -r
<fuffe> I make a new archive.. same shit
<reverseblade> wy, what ?
<PriceChild> !language | fuffe
<ubotu> fuffe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rob423> k i typed that and i got some stuff pop up
<||arifaX> wy: shouldn't it work to boot recovery console from xp cd and type "fixboot" and "fixmbr" ?
<reverseblade> fuffe, search it in google, really !!
<ToHellWithGA> ok
<ToHellWithGA> thanks
<sonicGB> wy: in dos, "fdisk /MBR", in *nix, "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1024 count=1"
<darrel> sdefbs
<reverseblade> fuffe, BAD..whatever
<sonicGB> BUT, either of those will bork whatever's on your disk
<Rob423> -p prompt... -u username - e file -i  -s
<fuffe> reverseblade, I allready did.. find nothing useful
<sonicGB> take the DOS option if you need to keep what's on the disk
<reverseblade> fuffe, try creating different archives from different files, try to create extract it via command line
<sonicGB> well done with all the samba silliness for that startswith guy folks... talk about making him do it the hard way... *sigh*
<wy> sonicGB: Thanks! I can't book into dos. So are you sure the second command line is accurate?
<sonicGB> wy: give me a minute to double check the second one
<sonicGB> I know the bs=1024 is too big
<wy> sonicGB: Thanks.
<Slyboots_> Well this is just great.. I cant even install Ubuntu, and no-one seems to know why
<sonicGB> wy: is there anything on the disk you need to keep, or are you just wiping it out to prepare for a complete re-install?
<reverseblade> Slyboots_, what happens ?
<wy> sonicGB: I don't want to break the system. That's my wife's computer now
<Slyboots_> When I reach the partiion stage, It thinks both discs are blank
<reverseblade> Slyboots_, just format your drive and go for it
<Slyboots_> So I woudl rather not destroy all my date
<Rob423> i typed sudo and just got some options.. i didn't see anything that says grant access or anything
<Slyboots_> No I'll not bloody format my drive!
<sonicGB> wy: then don't type the dd command line I gave you!
<sleepytom> Can somebody tell me how to open a microsoft access .mdb file in Open Office?
<reverseblade> Slyboots_, than it is not ubuntu's fault, but you have special requirements
<Slyboots_> That it cant read SATA-RAID?
<sonicGB> wy: what's on the box now? it's just winders xp and nothing else?
<wy> ||arifaX: Is it something like safe mode but only with a console?
<adrian> Does anybody know how to access aegis antivirus
<Slyboots_> Heck, Even DOS could read the drive correctly
<jhaig> I've found the wiki page on CompositeManager, and it warns against using Xgl and AIGLX because they are alpha, but the page is pre-Edgy.  Are these still considered unstable or do people use them now?
<reverseblade> Slyboots_, it can read SATA but not sure of the RAID part
<jrib> !sudo | Rob423
<ubotu> Rob423: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Slyboots_> I see
<linux_kid> Slyboots_ : you have to use the alt. cd for RAID partitioning
<wy> sonicGB: Just windows XP
<reverseblade> jhaig, AIGLX rocks
<mjr> jhaig, yes and yes :] 
<Slyboots_> Oh goody.. What a waste of a cd..
<graft> AIGLX is reasonably stable for me
<reverseblade> jhaig, however, there might be some simple glitches that might annoy you
<fuffe> reverseblade, ok, it seems to work with other files.. but the folder I want to create a zip archive contains thausands of files
<jhaig> Thanks.  I was going to set it up, but I wanted to be sure it isn't going to mess things up.
<wy> sonicGB: I wonder if there is a program can do this just inside windows XP.
<Slyboots_> But does the Alt-CD just not use the same programs?
<Slyboots_> Why would the results be any different
<adrian> how do I access Aegis virus scanner
<sonicGB> wy: with no access to dos, I think you need to play with the xp recovery console... that's something I really don't know much about....
<krystyna> i have warnings when i install one program
<graft> easy enough to undo AIGLX, since it just runs within your existing x-server anyway
<UbuntuRob> Hey guys anyone care to help me install LIGHTTPD on Ubuntu 6.10? lol
<reverseblade> Slyboots_, no, it is esp, prepared for your kind
<UbuntuRob> I need elp
<jrib> krystyna: what program?  and what are the warnings?
<UbuntuRob> help*
<wy> sonicGB: Press F8 when it starts?
<sonicGB> wy: scratching my head here.... it's a bit over the top, but a re-install of XP, telling it to "repair" would definitely do it.
<krystyna> its program wrote by my friend
<jhaig> Thanks.  I'll have a go.
<adrian> anybody useing aegis
<krystyna> so i dont know how install without warnings
<sonicGB> wy: yes... but after that, I don't know what to do. Googling for ideas here....
<reverseblade> UbuntuRob, ruby on rails ?
<jrib> krystyna: you need to provide more information
<crouic6> hello everybody
<UbuntuRob> Yes
<UbuntuRob> reverse
<UbuntuRob> :)
<krystyna> jrib on priv i give you link
<crouic6> is there somebody whocan help me
<reverseblade> ubuntulog, don't go for lighthttpd
<fuffe> reverseblade, open it and moving it around within the filesystem works great within my own filesystem.. but I can't transfer it to an ftp server
<krystyna> what is this program
<krystyna> ok?
<UbuntuRob> Reverseblad yes...
<UbuntuRob> :)
<reverseblade> ubuntulog, use mongrel, it is default installed in edge
<jrib> krystyna: why not just say it here?
<UbuntuRob> reverse how do I do that?
<Slyboots_> Well back to windows to download..
<reverseblade> fuffe, how are you transferring it ? in binary mode or in ASCII mode ?
<adrian> how to access Aegis
<UbuntuRob> Im new to ubuntu
<crouic6> is there somedbody who can help me
<jrib> !helpme | crouic6
<ubotu> crouic6: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peter07> hi, can smb help me to configure wifi?
<crouic6> ok
<reverseblade> UbuntuRob, I think you're new to Rails too. Are you trying to learn Rails ?
<krystyna> i dont konw so much english :| to say
<UbuntuRob> lol yes
<reverseblade> peter07, !wireless
<jrib> krystyna: what language do you prefer?
<UbuntuRob> I used to have Redhat6
<reverseblade> !wireless | peter07
<ubotu> peter07: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<malex> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease downloads - If I get the ver. 6.10 CD - is it a "Live CD"? Thanks.
<sonicGB> wy: do you have an XP install CD?
<crouic6> I have an old zip drive paralel and how can i do with edgy ?
<linux_kid> peter07: please tell me we are not talking about broadcom cards...
<sleepytom> help with opening .mdb anybody?
<UbuntuRob> Reverse; Basically I  need C+=/PHP5/Mysql/Rails/Perl/CGI all in one.
<reverseblade> ubuntero_, you don't need any of those just install the rails package via synaptic and you will be fine
<UbuntuRob> I want this Ubuntu to be a development machine
<sonicGB> wy: your answer is here (boot into recovery console from install CD, use 'fixmbr' command) http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/483/xp_repair_fix_master_boot_record_recovery_console
<UbuntuRob> I want php/mysql, etc.
<UbuntuRob> I do know the languages.
<UbuntuRob> Just not sure what a good server package would be
<sonicGB> sleepytom: opening an mdb on *nix is a bit tricky...
<reverseblade> ubuntulog, I see, but will you use rails actually ?
<jrib> !lamp | UbuntuRob
<ubotu> UbuntuRob: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<crouic6> I had no problems with dapper bu under eddgy when I start the pc; the pc is stopped
<phiqtion> how can i write with permission to NTFS mounted partition?
<reverseblade> jrib, he is another samba'er case
<bhudda> sleepytom: check out this program, maybe it will help you. I really have no idea though. http://mdbtools.sourceforge.net/
<fuffe> reverseblade, dunno.. I just transfer with nautilus
<crouic6> with ntfs3g
<jrib> !fuse | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<reverseblade> fuffe, nautilus do not have FTP support, you can't use FTP
<peter07> ubotu: i've read doc, it doesn't help me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i've read doc, it doesn't help me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UbuntuRob> Ubotu I see that and have woirked with a LAMP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I see that and have woirked with a LAMP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wy> sonicGB: Can I boot into recovery console from the harddisk?
<sonicGB> sleepytom: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/483/xp_repair_fix_master_boot_record_recovery_console
<sonicGB> sleepytom: sorry, wrong url... wait....
<reverseblade> phiqtion, I tried ntfs3g, works perfect
<linux_kid> phiqtion: Warning! using ntfs3g can crash your ntfs partition
<sonicGB> sleepytom: http://dba.openoffice.org/drivers/mdb/
<reverseblade> linux_kid, no
<krystyna> jrib: on my language dont want help me :/ only joke
<peter07> linux_kid: no  broadcom card
<reverseblade> phiqtion, it is well tested and stable
<fuffe> reverseblade, weird.. I have used it for ftp transfers for a week now.. has worked much better than gftp which crashed too much
<sleepytom> thanks, guys
<linux_kid> reverseblade... no?
<devnull__> hello ... i have read the docs but i am having trouble getting fglrx working correctly and i can't figure out why
<devnull__> fglrxinfo keeps coming up as mesa crap
<reverseblade> linux_kid, no it is well tested and stable, ntfs3g is rather new, not like the older methods
<sonicGB> wy: I don't think so, but not 100% sure... press f8 at boot time and see what options it gives you. I think you need an install cd though
<jrib> krystyna: ok, join me in #ubuntu-classroom .  There won't be as much traffic there
<davro_> people actually still use ftp
<reverseblade> fuffe, oh, are you typing ftp://
<sleepytom> Cool, thanks Sonic GB
<devnull__> davro .. you dont ?
<linux_kid> reverseblade cool, thanx
<reverseblade> fuffe, sorry it supports ftp, I got it wrong
<sonicGB> u welcome sleepytom. good luck
<fenrig> can anyone here
<UbuntuRob> Crap I need to learn this... :x
<devnull__> is there a channel for fglrx issues ?
<reverseblade> fuffe, try ftp'ing via different client
<fenrig> make printer driver
<fuffe> reverseblade, no problem, mate
<fenrig> ?
<phiqtion> how can i transfer a .rar file to NTFS using fuse?
<reverseblade> fenrig, what ?
<devnull__> since ubuntu wiki and docs aren't helping at all ?
<fenrig> make a printer driver for linux
<davro_> no,username password are an issue.
<sonicGB> fenrig: yes, I can make printer drivers. I'll give you exactly what you want for USD$50.00....
<fuffe> reverseblade, the weird thing is.. the files get uploaded.. but I get that error anyway
<fenrig> nah
<reverseblade> phiqtion, just create and mount your :NTFS partion and you can use it as if it is a local directory no difference
<sonicGB> fenrig: or you could buy turboprint for USD$39
<reverseblade> fuffe, try a different client, use console ftp
<linux_kid> anyone know if lexmark has linux printer drivers?
<phiqtion> reverseblade: it's automatically mounted but i can't seem to write on it with nautilus
<mnoir> reverseblade: nautilus doc says it does suppotrt ftp
<fenrig> damn
<mnoir> support even
<fenrig> i really need some drivers
<reverseblade> phiqtion, have you used ntfs3g ?
<fenrig> does anyone knows
<reverseblade> mnoir, oh ok
<fenrig> some channel, or sombody
<phiqtion> reverseblade: no, should i get it?
<davro_> refuse to use ftp unless it is sftp at the very least.
<reverseblade> fuffe, just try a different client
<sonicGB> fenrig: you really need to buy the drivers you need.
<reverseblade> phiqtion, if you want to write to your ntfs partition, yes it is a must
<phiqtion> reverseblade: its not available in universe or multiverse it seems
<UltimateMacUser1> hi hi
<fenrig> *grum*
<reverseblade> linux_kid, AFAIK, the support is poor
<skianto> hello everybody
<reverseblade> !ntfs3g | phiqtion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sonicGB> linux_kid: I wouldn't touch a lexmark printer with a ten foot pole myself (so I have no direct experience) but googling for "lexmark linux drivers" turns up a lot of promising looking hits
<reverseblade> oh
<reverseblade> phiqtion, just google it
<linux_kid> ok
<cassio> hello everybody!
<fenrig> sometimes i hate the canon support
<reverseblade> linux_kid, your last resort would be installing windows xp via vmware and use your printer from there
<phiqtion> reverseblade: do you know about grub? after installing ubuntu, i cant access my xp partition even though it's listed on the grub list
<cassio> i'm runnig kutuntu (dapper drake) in a compal notebook
<fenrig> does anyone knows
<cassio> it comes with a webcam
<fenrig> how i can install the cvs version of gutenprint?
<cassio> but i just can't make it work...
<cassio> how could i?
<reverseblade> phiqtion, I am not very experienced, but I am sure there is a fix for this
* UltimateMacUser1 waits for his Ubuntu installer download to finish
<phiqtion> reverseblade: im thinking DMA?
<reverseblade> phiqtion, what do you mean
<nweaver916> anyone here ever try to generate a key in puttygen and then import it using ssh-add? Mine rejects the password :(
<reverseblade> cassio, may be you can't for webcams no guarantees
<sonicGB> phiqtion: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<skianto> any x86_64 experts online?
<reverseblade> skianto, I am a lead RnD developer in AMD corp
<sonicGB> phiqtion: http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/19/89/
<phiqtion> reverseblade: back then in ubuntu 5.10, grub wouldn't load xp and i changed LBA settings on my HD sorry, not DMA and it seemed to boot
<phiqtion> sonicGB: thanks bro
<reverseblade> phiqtion, dunno
<wy> sonicGB: I get into the command from the install CD. Is fixmbr and fixboot the same?
<skianto> I have a problem with my  turion x2  based laptop
<davro_> cassio have you asked the manufacture of these compal notebooks for os drivers, never heard of this manufacture before.
<reverseblade> skianto, pavilion ?
<fenrig> does anyone knows how to install the cvs of gutenprint
<skianto> yes :)
<phiqtion> how do i know what version of ubuntu im running? DAPPER? EDGY?
<reverseblade> skianto, dv ?
<reverseblade> phiqtion, System , about
<skianto> it's an european model
<reverseblade> skianto, dv6000 ?
<sonicGB> wy: I don't know dude... I'm really no expert on 'fixing' xp.... I usually just use fdisk/format to fix problems! :-)
<reverseblade> anyway what is your problem ?
<skianto> v6128EU
<pike_> phiqtion: rule of thumb for most distros cat /etc/*release
<alaa_> hello
<reverseblade> skianto, what is your problem ?
<phiqtion> EDGY is newer? i thought dapper would automatically upgrade to EDGY with the updates?
<cassio> davro it's from asia i think... they sell "whitebooks", so other companies just put another parts, their name and them sell it
<cassio> I bought it here in Brazil
<reverseblade> phiqtion, no
<wy> sonicGB: fixmbr works. Thank you!
<skianto> well, I have some
<reverseblade> phiqtion, go for edgy, edgy rocks
<KenSentMe> I have a problem with running audacity, it can't use the sounddevices. I have software mixing enabled like in the wiki. Anyone know a solution?
<alaa_> i'm having trouble using the ati installer on ubuntu 6.10 for my drivers
<davro_> <phiqtion> not sure what the easist way its but cat /etc/apt/sources.list should get you there.
<sonicGB> wy: u welcome... glad you're sorted! :-)
<reverseblade> skianto, if you want solutions you have to tell
<skianto> with the kernel installed by edgy eft...
<skianto> powernow is working
<alaa_> it gives me this error: Could not open the file /home/alaa/Desktop/ati-dler-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run.
<skianto> but sound support is broken
<reverseblade> skianto, look, there is no ACPI support, your wireless wont work
<john76> anyone know if thier is a way to lock the cpu to the highest speed in ubuntu
<phiqtion> 6.06 LTS is EDGY?
<skianto> if I try any other kernel...
<reverseblade> reverseblade, sound ?
<john76> speedstep annoys me
<DARKGuy> phiqtion: nope
<skianto> I can use the sound, but I lose powernow
<EDinNY> can someone tell me what is wrong with this command? "mount -t smbfs -o user=ed //machine_name/ed/ c5
<phiqtion> DARKguy: can i update with apt-get? or should i download a fresh .iso and start from scratch?
<alaa_> some1 help me =(
<reverseblade> skianto, If you can keep up your system I suggest you Fiesty
<john76> In windows I use a program speedstepXP
<vanberge> can you change your color depth without having to edit the xorg.conf?
<skianto> yes, wireless is another problem
<reverseblade> skianto, kernels prior to 2.6.18 have some problems with this lappy
<skianto> I tried one of the Fiesty kernel
<HuibertGill> john76: I have a shell script to flip from min to max cpu speed
<skianto> but none of them supports powernow on my laptop
<HuibertGill> john76: and back again
<reverseblade> skianto, 3 options, deal with each problem (mostly works), upgrade your kernel to 2.6.19 (dunno), use fiesty (works fine but will break in the future)
<DARKGuy> phiqtion: Personally, I'd download the ISO and start from scratch. You can, however, update: Change your /etc/apt/sources.list for the one shown in http://www.ubuntuguide.com adn then in a terminal type "sudo apt-get update" If all goes good, you can upgrade by "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<john76> HuibertGill can I see the script
<phiqtion> DARKGuy: thanks for the tip
<fenrig> !gimpprint
<DARKGuy> phiqtion: my bad, in http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<skianto> I tried 2.6.19 & 2.6.20
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimpprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenrig> !gutenprint
<DARKGuy> phiqtion: no problem, good luck ^^
<skianto> none of them is working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutenprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> skianto, I do not know about powernowd problems
<HuibertGill> john76: to go for full speed: sudo cpufreq-selector -f 2000000 -g performance
<reverseblade> skianto, tried fiesty ?
<sonicGB> johnI found a thread that talks about fixing another problem by tweaking /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<HuibertGill> john76: to change the speed back to minimal use "-f 1"
<sonicGB> john76: I wonder if you could solve your problem by setting min and max to the same number?
<skianto> not the whole distribution, just the kernels
<john76> how long will it stay at that speed
<skianto> I also tried to compile a vanilla kernel myself... same result, powernow is unsupported
<reverseblade> skianto, try it with noapic , also 32 bit kernel might result better
<john76> where do I set min and max
<Alakazamz0r_> skianto, did it taste like vanilla?
<john76> I'm willin to try it
<reverseblade> skianto, other than that your prolly out of luck
<skianto> of course I have to boot every kernel I tried with noapic nolapic
<john76> ah
<john76> work a try
<reverseblade> skianto, otherwise it wont boot ,ehh
<HuibertGill> john76: the important parameter is -g performace
<skianto> it will hang at some phase during startup
<HuibertGill> john76: it is the "speed govenor"
<reverseblade> skianto, I see, try fiesty 32 bit, as a last resort
<unimatrix9> hi there
<john76> well that command seems to set the speed just fine
<unimatrix9> just a quick question
<skianto>  but... why 2.6.17 works?
<unimatrix9> where does the waste go, when i delete thing as root?
<Rob423> can someone PM me i need some help installing something on ubuntu
<reverseblade> skianto, may be 2.6.19 works too, but custom compiling breaks something
<unimatrix9> or , where is the root waste bin?
<Slart> Rob423: I don't think you can pm on this server.. just ask the question
<reverseblade> Rob423, just ask
<graft> Rob423, ask it here...
<reverseblade> unimatrix9, doh ?
<jhaig> OK, I've configured aiglx a la <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy> and I have restarted X.  This may be a silly question but, erm, how do I now use it?
<unimatrix9> yeah?
<skianto> thinking about a compiler issue?
<Rob423> k, well #1.  when i type su- and my pw its saying it's no good
<reverseblade> unimatrix9, where is your paste bin ?
<graft> jhaig: get beryl?
<Rob423> i only made 1 account 1 user name
<HuibertGill> unimatrix9: trash is in /root/.Trash
<reverseblade> unimatrix9, waste bin
<Jet2k5__> Hello I'm new to ubunt,I'm trying to install Ubuntu but my keyboard isn't working :\, any clues?
<unimatrix9> oh, hehe
<python> weee
<unimatrix9> :P
<jhaig> graft: Is that the window manager?
<unimatrix9> silly me
<python> im on ubuntu with gnome plus VNC
<python> we
<Rob423> when i go to my terminal it says rizzle @ rizzle-desktop:~$
<graft> jhaig: yah... runs on AIGLX
<Rob423> does this mean im logged in as my root?
<reverseblade> Rob423, try sudo login -f user
<reverseblade> Rob423, as long as you don't have # you are not root,
<Rob423> ok i tried that command
<john76> ok I set it lets see what happens when I reboot
<reverseblade> Rob423, what exactly are you trying to achive ?
<Rob423> it said.  user not known to the underlying authetication module
<jhaig> graft: OK, thanks.
<Rob423> is it possible i never made a root account?
<unimatrix9> ok got the trash out of root waste bin, you are the savers of the day
<jrib> Rob423: have you read the page on sudo that ubotu told you about?
<unimatrix9> thnx
<reverseblade> Rob423, there is the root account, it is impossible
<unimatrix9> and bye bye
<Lunis> would someone be so kind as to recommend me an ide for langs like c#, ruby, perl, python, etc?
<Slart> Rob423: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account like that
<youser> anyone know where i can ge help for the program nicotine?
<Rob423> when i sign into the ubuntu itself in the begining.. is that my main root account?
<youser> not the chemical addiction
<jrib> Rob423: no
<reverseblade> Lunis, for c# mono develop, for ruby , perl python use vim
<willskills> Rob423,  no, it's not
<Rob423> oh shit, how can i find the username of the root account
<Slart> Rob423: nope.. you have your user account. use sudo for everything root-related
<jhaig> graft: Is there a reason to use beryl instead of compiz?
<reverseblade> Rob423, no root account is a different thing. your created user becomes a  valid sudo'er
<Lunis> reverseblade: :) i personally wouldn't call vim an "ide"
<PriceChild> !language | Rob423
<ubotu> Rob423: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> Rob423: read the page ubotu told you about
<reverseblade> Lunis, true but it beats all other
<graft> jhaig: more stable, under more active development
<Rob423> ah sorry
<Slart> Rob423: don't ... if you really really need a root console you can do sudo su
<pike_> Lunis: vim takes some adjusting but with :syntax on  is very nice
<Lunis> reverseblade: not when i need an ide.
<Rob423> what page
<toma> any clues about https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/73057/ ?
<jrib> !sudo  | Rob423
<ubotu> Rob423: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<reverseblade> Lunis, when you code, ruby, you don't need an ide
<Rob423> do you need to be the root to install a program?
<jhaig> graft: OK, thanks again.  It is just that compiz is in one of the default repositories, while beryl isn't.
<Rob423> im just trying to load vm tools, cause im running vmware
<reverseblade> Rob423, define install in your context
<mnoir> Rob423: read. the. page.
<Lunis> reverseblade: i meant an ide for c# that i can use for ruby, py, et al
<Slart> Rob423: use synaptic... or use sudo apt-get install mysoftware
<Rob423> im trying to install VM tools for the vmware software
<graft> jhaig: yeah, not yet - but you can find auxiliary repositories pretty easily - try beryl-project.org
<youser> anyone?
<john76> sigh
<Rob423> download synaptic?
<john76> editing that did nothing
<reverseblade> Lunis, may be eclipse with its plugins
<reverseblade> Rob423, VM ?
<Lunis> reverseblade: alrighty, thanks, i'll look in to it :)
<UbuntuRob> For some reason my Ubuntu is laggy as hell updating the visual screen image; Any clue how to fix that?
<milli> Help?  I search the FAQ and hardware info, but can't find an answer.  Does 6.10 support the HighPoint 2310 SATA controller?  (for install)
<UbuntuRob> I have a Dual XPProSP2 boot
<Rob423> vm-ware workstation.  virtual machine software
<Slart> Rob423: I'm going to refer to what mnoir said.... read the page suggested to you.. it's easier than us repeating it all to you
<reverseblade> Rob423, you mean vmware ? ahh to install windows ?
<reverseblade> milli, google it
<mnoir> it is also very well written!
<Rob423> nah, i have windows installed, i used vmware to install linux
<reverseblade> milli, seek for linux support not ubunut
<Rob423> just to fool around
<milli> reverseblade: I did, nothing specific for Ubuntu comes up
<UbuntuRob> ?
<graft> UbuntuRob: what are you running? gnome?
<reverseblade> milli, dont be concerned about ubuntu, if it works for linux it will work for ubuntu
<milli> reverseblade: HighPoint distributes a binary driver, but it's core is proprietary, like fglrx is..
<UbuntuRob> Ubuntu 6.10
<Rob423> yea
<Rob423> the newest one on the site
<Rob423> it said get this for the latest things or whatever
<reverseblade> Rob423, dunno never done before that
<milli> reverseblade: I'm concerned,  because the install disk needs to support it  ;-)  All my drives will be on that controller.
<HuibertGill> Rob423: yould you be a bit more precise :-)
<fenrig> the command
<fenrig> cvs  doesnt work
<reverseblade> milli, good luck I dunno
<Rob423> i got the 6.10
<fenrig> what do i have to do to make it work
<Rob423> im lookin at the image file right now
<Rob423> it's 6.10
<milli> reverseblade: k, ty  :-/
<fenrig> vs -d:pserver:anonymous@gutenprint.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gutenprint login 	
<HuibertGill> Rob423: ok....
<da> anybody here know how to install dc++ on ubuntu?
<graft> UbuntuRob: is anything using a lot of cpu cycles?
<fenrig> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@gutenprint.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gutenprint login 	
<Rob423> desktop i386
<fenrig> how do i install it
<UbuntuRob> Nothing is running except firefox and this.
<fenrig> cause the terminal doenst want to use it
<HuibertGill> Rob423: what are you trying to accomplish?
<da> command not found
<jrib> !enter | fenrig
<ubotu> fenrig: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alakazamz0r_> How can i check to see how much video ram my card has?
<Rob423> well #1 im trying to figure out what is my root pw,  and my main goal is to just install these VM tools needed for VMware
<reverseblade> Alakazamz0r, try #linux
<Jet2k5__> Hello I'm trying to install windows
<graft> UbuntuRob: um, try top
<Infeliz> lots of questions :D
<fenrig> can sombody help me
<da> wrong channel then if windows
<reverseblade> Jet2k5__, check out forums there is an excellent topic for vmware
<fenrig> i cant let the cvs version installed
<HuibertGill> Rob423: ok,I think I understand, if you are following the vmware instructions, you are told to su. (to get root)
<fenrig> what do i have to do
<UbuntuRob> Graft; Whats that?
<Rob423> yes
<jrib> fenrig: please don't use enter as punctuation
<Jet2k5__> lmao, just wanted some attention, no seriously though I'm trying to Install Ubuntu, I just downloaded the 6.10 version and my keybaord wont work, any clue as how to get it to work
<Rob423> but the thing is, when i su and type my pw it doesn't work
<HuibertGill> Rob423: in ubuntu you type "sudo su - " and then provdie _your_ password
<graft> UbuntuRob: top - shows running processes and how much memory/cpu time they're using. open up a shell and type 'top'
<da> how to install cvs things? it says only command not found for me
<UbuntuRob> ok
<jrib> Rob423: I don't understand why you don't just read that page and solve your problem
<da>  what do i write exactly to install cvs?
<reverseblade> Jet2k5__, yes the solution is install windows
<fenrig>  	cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@gutenprint.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gutenprint login 	
<HuibertGill> Rob423: is your current user, the first user created in your newly installed ubuntu?
<Rob423> k so just type in the terminal sudo su "robrob" without quotes?
<Slart> Jet2k5__: how doesn't it work? wrong colour? broken? some keys dont work? wrong layout?
<UbuntuRob> hmm... i see xorg xchat and firefox
<john76> ahha
<reverseblade> hha
<reverseblade> lol
<john76> never mind
<jrib> Rob423: does the page mention that anywhere?
<Jet2k5__> Slart when I go to type something nothing comes up, the keyboards lights are on though
<Alakazamz0r_> ty
<HuibertGill> Rob423: no, type "sudo su -" ENTER_KEY
<Jet2k5__> and it works when I boot the cd as far as hitting enter and stuff
<Slart> Jet2k5__: hmm... ordinary standard, wired keyboarD?
<da> ok
<fenrig> damn
<Slart> Jet2k5__: or something exotic? wireless?
<reverseblade> Rob423, no quotes
<da> and after that?
<fenrig> if that doesnt work
<refus3d> i just restared X and now whne i start compiz it is only like 1/4 the size of the screen and the rest is black!!!
<refus3d> help!!!
<HuibertGill> Rob423: again: is your current user, the first user created in your newly installed ubuntu?
<fenrig> suse does it without problem
<fuffe> reverseblade, ok.. I can make a .tar of the file and transfer it with no problem
<graft> UbuntuRob: anything really eating up your cpu a lot?
<reverseblade> refus3d, compiz is dead , go for beryl
<reverseblade> !beryl | refus3d
<ubotu> refus3d: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Rob423> yes
<fuffe> (folder)
<UbuntuRob> Not that Im seeing graft.
<refus3d> does it work with AIGXL??
<reverseblade> fuffe, so what was it ?
<UbuntuRob> This is weird. lol
<reverseblade> refus3d, yes perfectly
<Rob423> i only made one user.. during the install i made 1 user, i didn't say anything about ROOT.    it just said create your username and pw
<UbuntuRob> I wonder why its done this from the beginning
<UbuntuRob> Should I try another apt-get update?
<GreenLanter1> Can anybody help me edit my fstab so that a drive will mount on boot?
<HuibertGill> Rob423: then the userpassword should be accepted to get a root login with sudo
<Rob423> now everytime i start up the ubuntu i use the user/pass to access the desktop
<graft> UbuntuRob: um, what exactly is the symptoms, here?
<HuibertGill> Rob423: there is no root user in ubunut (sort off)
<Rob423> yea i know thats why it's puzzling me
<da> sudo apt-get install cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@gutenprint.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gutenprint login
<da> dont work
<UbuntuRob> Graft the screen literally is laggy as hell.
<Rob423> for example.. im using rizzle and 12345 to gain access to my desktop
<UbuntuRob> Period.
<HuibertGill> Rob423: try again, and describ _exactly_ what output you get.
<mnoir> Rob423: why are you unwilling to go to the page that explains how to manage root privs?
<Rob423> now when i go to terminal and type su enter.. then 12345
<Rob423> it won't work
<UbuntuRob> It looks like its "sweeping" from the top to the bottom of the window
<reverseblade> Rob423, let me tell you the inner workings . when you create your user, ubuntu sets the same password for root too. But root is a different user. Ubuntu also adds you to the sudo'ers list so that you can use sudo command. Other than this there  is no corrolation
<fuffe> reverseblade, well it wasn't anything with the file I changed.. because the old version of the zip worked, then I made a zip with all files I changed from last time(just a few) and it worked
<UbuntuRob> the screen refresh is slow as hell
<graft> UbuntuRob: ... um, hrm. maybe you specified a really low refresh rate when you set up your xserver?
<HuibertGill> Rob423: dont type "su" type "sudo su", focus dude, focus!
<da> rob423 write adduser password root
<Infeliz> :D
<da> adduser passwd root i mean
<Infeliz> sudo rm -r /
<reverseblade> lol
<reverseblade> npo
<reverseblade> no
<Infeliz> its good command
<Dial_tone> heh
<graft> da: you meant sudo passwd root, eh?
<HuibertGill> da: don't confuse him please
<Infeliz> do it!
<Infeliz> do it!
<Infeliz> do it!
<UbuntuRob> Not sure Graft; how can I fix it
<reverseblade> ping Seveas
<j3luo> ?
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<j3luo> ?
<j3luo> ?
<Rob423> oh man ok .. now i did sudo su and now i got the #
<j3luo> ?
<Infeliz> _d
<j3luo> ?
<j3luo> ?
<j3luo> ?
<Infeliz> stop it
<Infeliz> stop it
<Infeliz> stop it
<Slart> Infeliz: hmm.. not sure you should throw around commands like that in a help channel.. someone might try it
<DARKGuy> Great
<Rob423> so does this mean im all good to go?
<Slart> Infeliz: =)
<Infeliz> :D
<HuibertGill> Rob423: you got _root_! you can proceed now (may the source be with you, young skywalker)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Rob423> now after doing a sudo su .. my terminal says.  root@rizzle-desktop:/home/rizzle#
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mef-fe02.student.cs.uwaterloo.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<afg> 123
<DARKGuy> thanks ompaul :D
<reverseblade> Rob423, you are root now
<HuibertGill> Rob423: and _please_ read the page about sudo, it has very inportant information
<Rob423> ok so what was the problem in the first place... how come i had to use sudo su instead of just su?
<DARKGuy> gotta go people
<ompaul> thank nalioth more :)
<UbuntuRob> I wish I could figure this thing out
<jrib> Infeliz: please don't write those commands here
<reverseblade> Rob423, that's debian philosophy and long story, I like it better
<HuibertGill> !sudo | Rob423
<ubotu> Rob423: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Infeliz>  okay, i dont think they are so stuidid
<Slart> Rob423: 5 people have told you already... at least...pretty pretty pretty please read the page you were directed to
<psyke83> hi, where's the best place to insert a script that I wanted started when I log in?
<reverseblade> Rob423 is a great kernel hacker and making for of us
<psyke83> .bashrc isn't ideal, it only starts when I open a terminal...
<reverseblade> lol
<jrib> psyke83: system > preferences > session > startup
<reverseblade> making fun of us
<Rob423> ahhaha how'd you know
<Rob423> you caught me
<Rob423> lol
<reverseblade> hehe
<genben> hi all, what is the correct java/jre package to install java 1.5.x onto edgy eft? i just tried 'apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin' ...failed
<Rob423> nah im brand new to linux so this is a huge change from MS
<HuibertGill> is this a test?
<jrib> genben: do you have multiverse?
<genben> i do
<reverseblade> HuibertGill, everything is a test
<vanberge> is the only way to change color depth by ediitng the xorg.conf file?
<iturk> hi there everytime that we delete a file accidentally is there a way to recover it ??
<vanberge> i want to go from 24 to 16
<jrib> genben: pastebin your sources.list please
<graft> genben: 'correct' and 'java' is an oxymoron, isn't it?
<reverseblade> Rob423, I see, don't worry you will be fine 3 years later. Seriously !
<genben> k, will
<HuibertGill> reverseblade: yeah, I know, "do or don't, there is no try"
<reverseblade> lol
<okaratas> hi
<reverseblade> iturk, yes but you have to unmount that partition
<graft> UbuntuRob: um, look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HuibertGill> iturk: have you looked in the Trash :-)
<genben> jrib: my mistake, it is not in the sources.list, i'll fix and try again
<iturk> reverseblade: ok i can do that from a live cd what else
<jrib> genben: k
<graft> UbuntuRob: and see if there's a line in there for refresh rates (just search for refresh)
<iturk> HuibertGill: i have user rm from a shell i check thrash is not there
<reverseblade> iturk, search for undelete, recover from synaptic and install those, that you cant from a live CD I guess
<iturk> HuibertGill: i have used i mean
<HuibertGill> iturk: oh, so might be "backup replay time" :-)
<jhaig> graft: I've got beryl working now.  Thanks for the help.
<reverseblade> iter, there are programs for this task
<HuibertGill> iturk: you do backups, don't you
<graft> jhaig: sweet! enjoy :P
<iturk> reverseblade: i can do the live cd just for the unmount part
<jhaig> Woah!  Wobbley windows!  :-)
<reverseblade> well you need to use additional program
<reverseblade> iter, what is something you have to install
<iturk> HuibertGill: i just mv a movie that i download for 3 week accidentally
<reverseblade> iturk, that is something you need to install
<reverseblade> iturk, live CD wont work I guess
<graft> jhaig: my favorite thing is the mac expose clone
<iturk> reverseblade: ok i will install undelete and see what i can do
<HuibertGill> iturk: so the internet(bittorrent) is your backup
<jhaig> graft: Well, I'll have to play around with it a bit.
<iturk> HuibertGill: actually its emule
<iturk> HuibertGill: but i would not see the movie today
<graft> jhaig: it's not that feature-rich yet... there's some neat plugins (3dworld especially), but it's under heavy development, so i think it has a bright future
<HuibertGill> iturk: yep, but we're getting OT
<reverseblade> how can I be a Jedi ?
<we2by> lol
<HuibertGill> reverseblade: "use the source"
<reverseblade> can I install it via synaptic ?
<HuibertGill> reverseblade: you might have to go for a gentoo instal :-)
<Infeliz> u must eat some pussy
<HuibertGill> !language | Infeliz
<ubotu> Infeliz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<reverseblade> Infeliz, hey I am 14 years old
<Infeliz> heh
<iturk> :D
<Infeliz> sorry
<Master_Lexx_> why doesn't ubuntu find xen in the packetmanager?
<drkm> I am trying to view my home dir with naturirs (however it's spelt like) but for some reason naturris seems to freeze and not view the dir.. when I force quit it.. it just loads up again and does the same thing.. does anyone know what can cause this?
<HuibertGill> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<reverseblade> Infeliz, dont worry I am 27
<Infeliz> :P
<HuibertGill> drkm: is nautilus eating CPU because you have a lot off files in your home dir (jpg, mp3)?
<kralcymerej> can anyone help me convert my *.shn files to mp3s?
<drkm> HuibertGill: I've got about 5 movies, and 4 pics... is that a lot for nautilus
<graft> kralcymerej: try mencoder?
<iturk> HuibertGill: i will start to use the kexplorer instead of console !! since its too dangerous when touching important stuf
<reverseblade> kralcymerej, what is shn ?
<HuibertGill> drkm: maybe it is traing to index those files,
<kralcymerej> mencoder?
<graft> kralcymerej: oh wait, mencoder won't work with just mp3s... ffmpeg
<kralcymerej> shn is a lossless audio format
<drkm> HuibertGill: is this going to happen with every dir which has pictures and music? can I stop this happening some how??
<HuibertGill> iturk: if you cann't trust your ngers you type commands, who can you trust?
<reverseblade> kralcymerej, can you convert it to wav ?
<HuibertGill> *fingers
<desaparecido> Hi
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to use the i810 driver. How do I get 3d working?
<HuibertGill> drkm: it is just a guess, and yes it can be disabled, but I forgot how, sorry
<reverseblade> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iturk> HuibertGill: i can thrust my mind the fingers are the problem i should not thrust them
<desaparecido> how can I sort a file of word (separator \n) lexicographically? (sort it's strange
<reverseblade> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kralcymerej> i've loaded "soundconverter" from the repo. and it see's the files but no conversion
<drkm> huil: I think you're right anyway, the only thing that has change is more pics/movies
<reverseblade> kralcymerej, just convert it to wav and then convert it to mp3 you will be fine
<desaparecido> for example it put 00a and after 00.
<HuibertGill> drkm: try moving those files aside in an terminal, and start nautilus again
<cristos> hello
<Infeliz> hi!
<reverseblade> hi
<graft> desaparecido: isn't that right? 00 after 00a?
<cristos> got a problem with sound on Ubuntu Edgy on a Compaq N620c
<graft> desaparecido: i mean 00a after 00 is correct
<genben> jrib: multiverse add fixed it, firefox plugin works, is it worhtwhile getting JRE v5.0 Update 10?
<drkm> HuibertGill: yep just did that and it fixed it.. thanks.. now I gota work out how to fix nautilis hehe
<kralcymerej> sound converter will not convert it to anything it says "conversion done in XXX seconds" but when you go to look for the file it's not there
<reverseblade> !sound | cristos
<jrib> genben: not for me
<ubotu> cristos: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<graft> desaparecido: e.g. in a dictionary butt comes before butthead
<HuibertGill> drkm: then nautilus is not broken....
<genben> so you would rather update using apt-get?
<gpled> can the ubuntu live 6.06 write to ntfs?
<reverseblade> kralcymerej, forget about that program seek for another converter to convert your files to vaw
<drkm> huib: in a sense it is, it freezes with just 5 pictures in my home dir.. that shouldn't happen :)
<jrib> genben: exactly
<graft> drkm: do you have previews enabled or something?
<reverseblade> drkm, try nautilus --debug or gdb nautiles then retry
<graft> dunno if nautilus even has previews...
<nceterval> Since trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy using apt, I have been getting the following error from dpkg all day: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37240/  I am unable to finish my upgrade or do any package management.  Can anyone help me?
<genben> jrib: k, thanks for tip
<edd_> can anybody help, sound doesnt work in any of the web browsers??
<drkm> reverseblade: is that from console?
<desaparecido> graft, yeah but the point 00a before 00. and after aab
<cristos> the problem is that the sound is ok, but only through the headphones, no sound through built in speakers at all
<HuibertGill> drkm: if those pics are "small", then you are right, if you are patient it will crate thumbnails for those pics, the next time you start nautilus it should be fast
<J-B_> hi
<thevenin> !sound | edd_
<ubotu> edd_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<graft> desaparecido: pardon?
<drkm> hui: well on my bigger picture directories it copes fine.. just directly in my /home/user dir it freezes
<reverseblade> drkm, yes, its just to debug nautilus so that may be you could spot what was going wrong
<DigitalNinja> does anyone know how to get 3d working on intel graphics chps?
<J-B_> /usr/sbin/apache2: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot enable executable stack as shared object requires: Permission denied <- anyone know this error?                                                                                                                                            [fail] 
<desaparecido> graft, i.e. the result is 00a 00. 00b 00c 00-
<drkm> reverseblade: ok thanks i'll give it a go
<HuibertGill> drkm: that _is_ strange
<edd_> cheers ill take a look
<desaparecido> graft, it doesn't follow ASCII order
<graft> desaparecido: um, using what command?
<desaparecido> graft, sort
<HuibertGill> DigitalNinja: afaik intel graphics use mesa glx for 3d....
<HuibertGill> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graft> desaparecido: just sort? can you pastebin the file?
<DigitalNinja> HuibertGill: so I need to use the mesa driver then
<graft> mesa is not a driver, it's a set of 3d libraries
<felixjet> where can i find the meaning of the >Load< modules in the module section of xorg.conf ?
<stapel> Can anybody recommend a good and easy to install perl/mysql based CMS?
<HuibertGill> DigitalNinja: I think so, but you might try google first if nobody here knows
<reverseblade> mesa is messy
<reverseblade> felipe, man Xorg
<reverseblade> felipe, man Xorg , man Xorg.conf
<felixjet> reverseblade: thats for me?
<DigitalNinja> HuibertGill: Thanks! I'm reading a site that says something about mesa
<reverseblade> felixjet, sorry
<Cyde> What is /srv/ for?
<felixjet> okey
<felixjet> thanks
<reverseblade> Cyde, nothing
<HuibertGill> DigitalNinja: I think you need DRI too
<we2by> can a ext2 driver read ext3 filesystem?
<Cyde> reverseblade: I'm looking at a walkthrough right now that tells me to put something into /srv/
<DigitalNinja> HuibertGill: I have that
<HuibertGill> we2by: yes
<Cyde> reverseblade: Just put it somewhere else/
<nceterval> So...  the error I'm getting during dpkg (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37240/) is something about perl "seeting locale failed", any ideas?
<untony2> hi
<desaparecido> graft, what have I to do?
<reverseblade> Cyde, dunno, I never have seen it had been used
<reverseblade> we2by, yes
<stapel> Can anybody recommend a good and easy to install perl/mysql based CMS?
<graft> !pastebin | desaparecido
<ubotu> desaparecido: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reverseblade> stapel, perl is so 90's :)
<HuibertGill> nceterval: try to the requested locales
<stapel> i'm oldskool
<nceterval> HuibertGill, I'm afraid Idon't understand what you mean.
<desaparecido> Ah ok, no I cannot
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Typo?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: brb
<desaparecido> graft, it's not a public domain material
<jb0nd38372> Has anyone used xen to run windows xp?  If so is it faster than say VMware?  as stable?
<foo> I am trying to get gkrellm to show cpu temp. I've got an ECS EliteGroup board with an AM2 Slot AMD 64bit Processor. I installed lm-sensors.. I'm on ubuntu 6.06
<graft> stapel: zope? it's not perl, it's python... but...
<foo> any ideas?
<graft> desaparecido: oh um. what's the full command you're using to sort it?
<b03nto> can ubuntu dualboot with openbsd ?
<Cyde> How do I set an Apache domain name?  I get this error:  apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<stapel> graft: How well do you know it?
<desaparecido> graft, sort file > fileb
<cristos> got any ideas why onboard speakers dont work, but headphones do ?
<graft> stapel: not at all
<gwayne> rc
<reverseblade> Cu
<reverseblade> y
<HuibertGill> nceterval: brb, still googlin for you, I fixed this myself today but where was it.......
<graft> desaparecido: um, sort seems to sort the input you suggested above just fine...
<reverseblade> Cyde, /etc/hosts  ?
<foo> I have an ATI Radeon X800 GTO card 256MB - PCIe. Where do I get the driver again?
<foo> ubotu: ati?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Oh, great, thank you!
<reverseblade> foo go for wiki.ubunut.com/RadeonDriver
<b03nto> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<HuibertGill> nceterval: sofar only a german site: http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=5079http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=5079
<Cyde> reverseblade: What should I put in /etc/hosts exactly?  I have 127.0.0.1 mydomain.com
<foo> reverseblade: thanks
<reverseblade> dunno, I have encountered the same error and fixed it, may be it could be /etc/resolve as well
<reverseblade> Cyde, try #apache also
<HuibertGill> nceterval: try "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<desaparecido> graft, try with:
<desaparecido> 0020oog
<desaparecido> 0021
<desaparecido> 002.oog
<keegan_> Does anyone know where I can get a deb for Gaim beta5, cause I tried building it myself, but update manager makes me update back to beta3.  I'm on 6.10 Edgy Eft
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Someone suggested I do this earlier, but I just get another perl error.  I'll pastebin that, if you'd like.
<desaparecido> graft, the . is before the numbers in ASCII
<graft> desaparecido: i get 002.oog 0020oog 0021
<b03nto> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HuibertGill> nceterval: yes pastbin please
<vash2002> is there any other channel's i can go to, to get help for installing my ati card?
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi, i was wondering how can i use upstart, does it have something like "run levels" like init?
<desaparecido> graft, what command do u use?
<b03nto> !bsd
<vash2002> !ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<graft> desaparecido: sort, no options
<cristos> ICH4 sound chip - have no sound through the speakers, only headphones work, jack sensing seems not to work - what to do ??? pls hlp
<nceterval> HuibertGill, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37245/
<desaparecido> graft, I obtain 0020oog 0021 002.oog
<edd_> ok had a look at those links, they dont seem to help, sound only seems to stop working in flash. can anybody help?
<felixjet> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HuibertGill> nceterval: ok, brb
<cmweb> Some one diagnostic cp /var/www /home/Owner/Desktop/WWW please
<desaparecido> graft, that is not correct
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Sure, thanks again
<cristos> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<cristos> !ICH4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ICH4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cristos> !moo
<edd_> those are the sound links i looked at
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> Bot abuse
<Arwen> what version of gcc was dapper built with?
<desaparecido> graft but if I remove the ogg the result is correct
<graft> desaparecido: um, you sure you don't have sort aliased? and that you're looking at the right file?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: hmm, try "locale -a" that should give you a list of installed locales
<nceterval> Right
<cmweb> hey whats the symbolic link comand
<HuibertGill> nceterval: is "C" listed?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Yes, as is en_US
<Arwen> cmweb, ln -s
<Arwen> what version of gcc was the dapper kernel built with?
<edd_> can anybody help get sound working in flash??
<desaparecido> graft, How can check it?
<Infeliz> use aoss
<crimsun_> edd_: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<Infeliz> use aoss
<Infeliz> use aoss
<Infeliz> use aoss
<Infeliz> use aoss
<crimsun_> Infeliz: no, use the version in -backports
<edd_> crimsun_: edgy
<crimsun_> edd_: we've backported flash 9 beta 2 to edgy-backports
<edd_> ive tried using aoss, no difference
<HuibertGill> nceterval: I think I found it, "dpkg-reconfigure locales" recreates the locales, but "dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" lest you choose your locales to create, and the default locale, please try
<Infeliz> must install first
<HuibertGill> nceterval: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf"
<Arwen> gah, what version of gcc was dapper compiled with? how hard can it be to answer that?
<cmweb> Arwen, whats wrong with this ln -s /home/owner/Desktop/WWW /var/www
<nceterval> HuibertGill, I get the same error as with dpkg-reconfigure locales :(
<Arwen> cmweb, nothing
#ubuntu 2006-12-16
<Infeliz> Arwen: 6.6.6
<cmweb> Arwen, nothing happened
<Arwen> cmweb, you might not be able to do that because only root can create links in /var
<edd_> how do u get to the back-ports?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: first try "sudo su", then "export LANG=C" then "LC_ALL=C" then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf"
<crimsun_> nceterval: / HuibertGill: you need to pass the whitespace-delimited locale list to locale-gen
<cmweb> arwen, im loged in as root
<Arwen> cmweb, it's ln -s <target> <location for symlink>
<Arwen> you mighta had the order reversed
<crimsun_> nceterval: see GNOME's System> Administration> Language Support, or /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED's left-most column
<HuibertGill> Arwen: try "cat /proc/version"
<cmweb> root@cmweb:/home/owner# ln -s /var/www /home/Owner/Desktop/WWW
<cmweb> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/Owner/Desktop/WWW' to `/var/www': No such file or directory
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Wen I do that, I just get: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/perl terminated Aborted
<edd_> crimsun_: how do i get to back-ports?
<crimsun_> !backports |edd_
<ubotu> edd_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<chable> anyone can tell me how do i boot kernel 2.6.17-10-generic , default
<edd_> ty
<nceterval> crimsun_, I see the column you're talking about, but I don't know what to do with it.
<ubuntu> i am getting this error when trying to play DVD's in mplayer "failed to open dvd:\\1"
<cmweb> arwen, last message for you
<crimsun_> nceterval: choose the ones you want, and pass them to locale-gen(8)
<HuibertGill> nceterval: hmm, that's strange, it is even stranger that I reme,ber the same output from this afternoon, but it was at work, so I can't check now......
<joeish> i am getting this error when trying to play DVD's in mplayer "failed to open dvd:\\1"
<Arwen> HuibertGill, that'd be nice, but the version I have is not the one which I want to find out
<nceterval> crimsun_, Forgive me for being so ignorant, but I don't know how to pass them.
<crimsun_> nceterval: type them in a Terminal
<nceterval> Please give an example
<Arwen> chable, edit the menu.lst in /boot/grub and adjust the default=whatever to whichever one is the kernel you want
<Arwen> cmweb, ?
<chable> u mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Arwen> joeish, that's a common error.... have you searched the ubuntu forums?
<crimsun_> nceterval: sudo locale-gen da_DK.UTF-8 de_BE.UTF-8
<cmweb> arwen,
<cmweb> root@cmweb:/home/owner# ln -s /var/www /home/Owner/Desktop/www
<cmweb> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/Owner/Desktop/www' to `/var/www': No such file or directory
<nceterval> crimsun_, Ah, thank you.  No errors with that, I'll try dpkg again.
<Arwen> chable, yes
<joeish> Arwen, i have been figured i would try here too
<chable> melin ceni hin ln sla i 'eladhach , Arwen
<chable> le hannon
<nceterval> crimsun_, Fantastic, that did the trick!  HuibertGill, thank you for your help!
<gwayne> is there a way to get rid of the ubuntu message i get when I ssh into my box?
<Arwen> cmweb, err, do you have a /var/www?
<h00t> does anyone know how can i set to "erase" completely instead of moving into trash
<Helpmeee> when i try to uninstall linux-restricted-modules i get this error msg: dependency problems prevent removal of linux-restricted-modules
<gwayne> i dont see a way to remove it in bash.bashrc
<Arwen> cmweb, or are you trying to link /var/www to /home/owner/desktop/www ?
<cmweb> arwen, im looking rihgt at it, theirs a phpmyadmin then apache-default
<HuibertGill> crimsun_: good one, thanks for the info
<Dial_tone> uninstall it using what method?
<cmweb> arwen, yesss..
<h00t> does anyone know how can i set to "erase" completely instead of moving into trash
<Arwen> h00t, it's in nautilus preferences, you can also use the rm command
<h00t> Arwen, sorry wrong window
<Helpmeee> Dial_tone, using -r
<jovans> hallo i am using ubuntu warty and i wont upgrade to edgy is it possible
<ThePub> so between my previous install and this new one I have generated an error on a seemingly identical configuration.  When gnome loads up now, just after the startup icons it says that HAL could not be initialized.
<Arwen> cmweb, sorry for being stupid, but what folder are you trying to set as target and what dir do you want your symlink to be in?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Hmm, now the perl locale problem is gone, but the "stack smashing" error still keeps me from finishing the Edgy upgrade.
<HuibertGill> nceterval: never heard of that during edgy upgrade, I think it's googletime again
<Arwen> jovans, you won't upgrade to edgy.... is it possible - well, yes?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, The first result is about an Edgy upgrade, form the Ubuntu forums :)
<cmweb> Arwen, sorry for my stupidity, i forgot obout that my username is not capitalized
<cmweb> I got it
<Infeliz> 6876t
<Infeliz>  bjkl
<Infeliz> ohops
<h00t> Arwen, i lost the start menu from the panel on top... i managed to get back the start menu ... do you know how to separate the "preferences" and "administrative" on the panel
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Apparently, in that particular case, using aptitude rather than apt get was the solution...   seems odd.
<HuibertGill> nceterval: yes, seems odd
<cmweb> arwen, but you can tell me thes, what user should the www dir be in
<Arwen> cmweb, lol
<chable> bnrb reboot
<HuibertGill> nceterval: did it work for you?
<Arigato> what is the difference between a link and a symbolic link?
<Whilsmithe> hey - trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on my desktop but when i hit enter to start the livecd/install at the initial boot screen from the cd it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor that never does anything, i've tried adding break=bottom to the list of boot options and various other things i found on forums but nothing works
<Whilsmithe> anyone know anything that might work?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, I'm trying to figure out how to use aptitude, I'll give it a try once I do.
<Arwen> h00t, err.... try running the menu editor (alacarte)
<Arwen> cmweb, hmm.... no idea - where is it?
<HuibertGill> Arigato: first google result for your exact wording: "http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.htmlhttp://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html"
<felixjet> can i dissable anacron and atd from services? they are cron's but i dont know if it will f*ck my pc
<HuibertGill> nceterval: I never got the hang of aptitude
<cmweb>  /var/www
<Arwen> Arigato, a symlink redirects a call to a file/folder to another one. A hardlink/link gives a file/folder multiple names and makes it appear to exist multiple times
<Arwen> felixjet, yes - system > administration > services >anacron
<felixjet> but i can dissable them without no risk?
<felixjet> i know how to do, i just want to know if it will be bad
<HuibertGill> Arigato: a hardllinks is an inode pointer, a softlink only holds te path/filename info...
<Arwen> cmweb, so... what do you mean what user should it be in?
<HuibertGill> link "http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html" (corrected sorry)
<cmweb> arwen its in root root it should be in another one
<chable> its working
<Slart> If a process reports as a Zombie in the system-monitor, is it dead? can I kill it? can it get better? should I kill it?
<Arwen> cmweb, I'm lost - what are you trying to do?
<chable> rim hennaid Arwen
<Arwen> Slart, you can kill it or leave it - zombie is an app that's dead but still shows in the process list
<Arwen> chable, ???
<nceterval> HuibertGill, It looks like aptitude is getting the same stack smashing error but going through with the dpkg commands anyway...  I don't quite understand, but I won't complain.
<n2diy_> Are there any tricks to installing a new kernel with dpkg, I should be aware of?
<Slart> Arwen: what makes a process go Zombie?
<Cyde> How do I reinstall all of the stuff in /etc/ that comes with a package?  I just removed and installed something, but none of the files in /etc/ got fixed.
<cmweb> arwen, scratch it.... Whats the membership command, i need to add my self to www-data
<HuibertGill> nceterval: so it like --force in dpkg?
<Arwen> cmweb, no idea how to add to group, sorry
<Cyde> Arwen: sudo usermod -G www-data -a your_user_name
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Oh, maybe, I'm not sure.
<eilker> what happens if i delete a script from etc/init.d,   i dont want no-ip script anymore
<Cyde> Errrr, cmweb: sudo usermod -G www-data -a your_user_name
<Arwen> Slart, basically an error in the app causing it to die
<Slart> Arwen: ok. Thanks for your help
<porsiip> Hi, I used this guide(http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide) to try to get better screen card settings, but now when I start ubuntu I only get the command line, when I try to write startx it stands fatal error, no screen, is there something I can do to fix this. thanks for all the help I can get on this
<chable> pedich Edhellen , Arwen  ?
<Arwen> Slart, the easiest way to fix zombied apps is to reboot
<Hinj> http://www.irseek.com/files/Freenode/ubuntu/December/10.10.html?hilite=ubuntu
<cmweb> sudo usermod -G www-data -a owner ? i did that but still have no access to my www
<HuibertGill> eilker: look into "man update-rc.d" or "update-rc.d --help"
<s4ltydog> hello folks
<n2diy_> Arwen, why not just kill the zombie from Top?
<cmweb> cyde, that last one was for you
<Arwen> n2diy, sometimes it doesn't work
<HuibertGill> eilker: if you just remove the script, you will get a lot of broken symlinks in /etc/rc**.d
<Cyde> cmweb: You need to relog.
<s4ltydog> Has anyone had an issue where when you install ubuntu, the monitor turns a greenish hue (I've made sure it is not the monitor)
<Cyde> cmweb: Changes to groups only take effect once you establish a new shell session.
<n2diy_> Arwen, ah, I c
<chable> i need to upload some food
<Arwen> s4ltydog, yes... this is usually caused by an xorg error
<cmweb> cyde, so is their a command to that?
<Cyde> How do I reinstall all of the stuff in /etc/ that comes with a package?  I just removed and installed something, but none of the files in /etc/ got fixed.
<Slart> Arwen: hmm.. do these zombified processes take memory? smell bad or make any kind of trouble? or can I just leave them if I dont want to reboot right now?
<Cyde> cmweb: How are you logged in, on the command line, in a terminal window, SSH, etc.?
<Arwen> s4ltydog, oh wait.. greenish hue, sorry, nvm - never seen it before
<n2diy_> Cyde, how did you remove and install them?
<cmweb> im in gnome on a terminal
<Cyde> n2diy_: apt-get remove xxxxx   apt-get install xxxxxxx
<Cyde> n2diy_: I messed up and deleted something in /etc/ that the package came with, now reinstalling it isn't bringing that conf file back.
<porsiip> Is there an easy way to get my old scrren card settings back? I only get the command line, cause I messed something up, while I tried to change the settings
<s4ltydog> I'm thinking it may have something to do with the graphic card drivers?
<eilker> HuibertGill: done, thank you, :)  sudo update-rc.d no-ip remove
<Arwen> Slart, they do smell bad, as they're zombies. They usually take 0 mem, something that you can verify. They may cause errors, but are usually symptoms of a bigger problem
<n2diy_> Cyde, that should have worked.
<bruenig> porsiip, what did you change...
<Arwen> !acl
<noplease> hi
<Cyde> n2diy_: It didn't
<ubotu> acl: Access control list utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.39-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 220 kB
<n2diy_> test
<refus3d> where is the best place to get Emerald themes
<Slart> Arwen: ok, sounds like a reboot is in order then
<bruenig> !hi | noplease
<ubotu> noplease: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<s4ltydog> porsiip you can reconfigure xorg.conf
<Slart> Arwen: thanks
<bruenig> !xconfig | porsiip
<ubotu> porsiip: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<cmweb> cyde, in gnome on terminal
<n2diy_> Cyde, I don't know what to tell you.
<Cyde> cmweb: So close the terminal window and open another one.
<s4ltydog> refus: Been a while since i've checked, have you tried gnomelook.org?
<n2diy_> Are there any tricks to installing a new kernel with dpkg, I should be aware of?
<Arwen> does anyone know of a gui tool to change acls?
<cmweb> cyde, restart the computer, im in gnome
<Arwen> and does using an acl overwrite my octal file permissions? if not, does it take over?
<Cyde> cmweb: You don't need to restart the computer, just open another terminal window.
<Cyde> cmweb: Ohhh, hrmm. .. you mean you're using Gnome's GUI file browser to look at your file system?
<n2diy_> Cyde, run updatedb from a terminal, maybe the stuff is there, but the db doesn't know it
<cmweb> cyde, Yes,
<Cyde> cmweb: Restart gnome then I guess.
<nceterval> HuibertGill, aptitude seemed to be working, but then returned errors while processing every package.
<Cyde> cmweb: You don't need to restart your computer though.
<cmweb> cyde, i know of no other way to do that
<HuibertGill> nceterval: hope they will go away, after the upgrade has completed.
<JFG8721> no puedo
<jovans> is this the right channel for me?
<Cyde> cmweb: Press Alt-F1 to get a real terminal.  (But before you do that, note that Alt-F7 brings you back into X11)
<jovans> xubuntu
<cmweb> Ok in terminal i do what cyde
<jovans> i'd like to download xubuntu feisty is it availible?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, It failed to upgrade, though, so it seems that I am stuck again.
<HuibertGill> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Cyde> cmweb: Well first of all log out of Gnome ... there should be a GUI way to do that.
<eilker> how can i have whole man pages ? not only from console, pdf prefable :)
<porsiip> ubotu: what shall I do when I'm reconfiguring the xserver? after writing the command... I'm a noob...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what shall I do when I'm reconfiguring the xserver? after writing the command... I'm a noob... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> cyde, its called shutdown :
<cmweb> :)*
<untony2> hey
<HuibertGill> nceterval: have you tried "apt-get dist-upgrade" a few times? (sound funny but it might work)
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Several
<jovans> are xubuntu feisty herd 1 availib
<crimsun_> jovans: no.
<jovans> but i have found that iso image
<HuibertGill> nceterval: what does apt-get dist-upgrade -f say?
<crimsun_> jovans: I highly doubt that.
<d00d> Anyone use Koversation, i can't get it to auto nickserv :[
<nceterval> HuibertGill, dist-upgrade needs an -f install, -f install fails, aptitude fails...  not sure what to do,
<jovans> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/
<crimsun_> jovans: that's not Herd 1.
<crimsun_> jovans: believe me, I made the final call on that one.
<jovans> but feisty or?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: all fail with the stack smash error?
<crimsun_> jovans: it's a snapshot that was the Herd 1 candidate. It's broken in many situations, though.
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Actually, hold on, I have not tried a dist-upgrade -f, just an -f install.  I will do that.
<HuibertGill> nceterval: k
<nceterval> HuibertGill, It failed with a dependency problem that I think I need to -f install to fix.  I can pastebin, if you'd like.
<d00d> Who uses Kovsation here?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37249/
<beerockxs> anyone know what might cause Totem to display videos with false colours (skin shows as blue, e.g.) VLC is working fine.
<Krinkle> I can't connect to my hub or get to the internet through ubuntu. Yesterday someone suggested gnome network manager. I can't seem to find that program in any of the program lists and I still can't connect. Pinging google.com says it's an invalid address. Is there something really simple I'm missing?
<joeish> i am getting this error when trying to play DVD's in mplayer "failed to open dvd:\\1"
<crimsun_> beerockxs: video output method, perhaps?
<joeish> i have check the forums and cant find any answers
<beerockxs> crimsun_: where would I set that?
<ski-worklap> what's with the UUID stuff in /etc/fstab ?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: brb
<ski-worklap> it's a lot uglier than /dev/hda6 or so, and I can't figure out what real world benefit it has?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: have you tried "apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg"
<crimsun_> ski-worklap: a lot of HDs attached to laptop docks hijack primary indices.
<crimsun_> ski-worklap: suddenly booting from /dev/hda1 takes a completely different meaning
<nceterval> HuibertGill, No, I will.
<cmweb> ljl, your going to kill me
<nceterval> HuibertGill, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<crimsun_> ski-worklap: i.e., it's a persistence issue that the uuid issue resolves.
<ski-worklap> weird
<beerockxs> crimsun_: hmm, it looks like it's behaving wrong when using Xv.
<beerockxs> Is there a know problem with fglrx and Xv?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: then try "apt-get -f --reinstall install"
<cmweb> Whats up with this
<cmweb> owner@cmweb:~$ locate php.ini
<cmweb> /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini
<cmweb> /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini
<ski-worklap> so you're talking about full fledged laptop docks, not external (usb/firewire/whatever) hard drives?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: just guessing though
<age6racer> Hi all, I'm having trouble setting up my wireless driver Linksys WPC45G (Broadcom) I' currently using bcm43xx but my dmesg is full of errors about this  :(
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Another error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37250/
<age6racer> *WPC54G
<nceterval> Very frustrating
<cmweb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joeish> i have check the forums and cant find any answers
<age6racer> I've been there and done that. i was hoping someone here had set up the same or a similar card
<HuibertGill> nceterval: with the unmet dependencis, did apt tell wich packages are missing?
<age6racer> I was here yesterday talking to a couple of guys who had. They recommended upgrading to edgy. But nothing has improved so i was coming back for more ideas...
<joeish> i am getting this error when trying to play DVD's in mplayer "failed to open dvd:\\1"
<Krinkle> I see a lot of faqs on getting wireless networking working. How do you get regular networking working. If I boot up in windows I connect fine. If I boot up in ubuntu it doesn't. I enabled the card what more does it want?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37251/
<rc-1> i have a usb HD, and when i plug it in its not listed in lsusb, but the kernel DOES recognize it, please help!
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Thanks, again, for all the help
<Drako60> what happened with the last kernel update?
<rc-1> Drako60, the restart after that it didnt recognize my usb drive
<Drako60> rc-1, i wish it was only my USB drive, i'm having kernel panics that i can't get any messages on, ioctl failures, X crashing
<rc-1> ouch!
<eilker> how can i have whole man pages ? not only from console, pdf prefable :) , i couldnt find it in google
<mzanfardino> Help!
<Drako60> even gcc is segfaulting when i try to compile a new kernel
<mzanfardino> I can't get my java plugin to work with Firefox under Edgy!
<kitche> eilker: I haven't found any pdf's but you can find man pages on line all over
<mzanfardino> anyone else having this problem/know of a solution?
<mzanfardino> I swear I've ready the instructions, but to no avail!
<eilker> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<matt____> is it possible to use lightscribe disk labling in ubuntu? on the lightscribe website, it has a linux versian, (rpm), but clearly says it doesn't support debian. if i convery it with alien, will that do it? or is it something more than that?
<crimsun_> mzanfardino: pastebin the directory contents of /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<HuibertGill> nceterval: try using dpkg directly for this package, it has a nifty --force-all (dpkg --force-help) dpkg needs the full path to the DEB file as an argument
<crimsun_> mzanfardino: specifically, ls -l the directory contents of
<crimsun_> argh.
<SaudiLinux> hi
<eilker> kitche: it would be great to have it as pdf
<HuibertGill> nceterval: but be carefull, this might severly break your system.
<crimsun_> mzanfardino: specifically, ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<mzanfardino> mozilla-firefox?!?  damnit.  hang on...
<crimsun_> mzanfardino: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dobbbob> what is the command to see if video accel is turned on?
<aent> hey, I'm trying to burn a video DVD, I have an mpeg file, whats the easiest way to do that?
<matt____> is it possible to use lightscribe disk labling in ubuntu? on the lightscribe website, it has a linux versian, (rpm), but clearly says it doesn't support debian. if i convery it with alien, will that do it? or is it something more than that?
<ski-worklap> dobbbob - glinfo or something like that....
<matt____> is it possible to use lightscribe disk labling in ubuntu? on the lightscribe website, it has a linux versian, (rpm), but clearly says it doesn't support debian. if i convery it with alien, will that do it? or is it something more than that?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, I see...  Well, would it be better to just force one option or another?  Also, where does apt put cached debs?
<ski-worklap> dobbbob, glxinfo
<crimsun_> matt____: cdrecord supports lightscribe, yes.
<kitche> dobbbob: glxinfo|grep rendering
<ski-worklap> pipe it into less there's a lot of output
<HuibertGill> nceterval: I'm sorry but I have to pickup my wife from the station, so I'll be off and can't help you anymore, I hope you get your upgrade fixed, but it does not look to good ATM, "may the source be with you!"
<matt____> so how do i go about that?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Thanks
<matt____> cdrecord, a program?
<crimsun_> matt____: it's the backend burning program that just about all gui burning apps use.
<HuibertGill> nceterval: apt location: "/var/cache/apt/archives/"
<matt____> how do i get it?
<eilker> what happens if i disable pcmcia script in booting, i am on pc...
<mzanfardino> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37254/
<dobbbob> what is the glxcommand to SHOW the glxgears framerate?
<Krinkle> if I install ubuntu without a mount onto a partition can it still see that partition? If I had .avi files could it read them? If not, what should I mount on it where it woln't hurt the data?
<HuibertGill> nceterval: If you achive anything or want to conntact me later just write, I'll wil lcheck later with "lastlog"
<matt____> how can i get cdrecord?
<nceterval> HuibertGill, Alright
<HuibertGill> bye, bye
<crimsun_> mzanfardino: take a close look at the two libjavaplugin*.so
<ski-worklap> dobbbob, hmm i dunno, but if you find out please let me know i'd like to see what i get
<rickympl> hi. why is it that when i plugin a usbdisk, it mounts it but it displays characters like  in a weird way?
<mzanfardino> oh-kay....
<ski-worklap> richiefrich, do you have nls=utf8 in your mount options?
<bobbyc> hello, i was attempting to modify file permissions for a file "/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom" but i've gone and messed it up and now i cant even access it
<rickympl> ski-worklap, how can i check that? sorry
<bobbyc> can anyone tell me how to get rwx for this file please
<bobbyc> my second day using linux
<mzanfardino> crimsun_: one is a logical link to /usr/local/jrel... while the other points to /etc/alternatives/firefox...
<ski-worklap> rickympl, check the output of mount
<cmweb> how do i uninstall
<cmweb> apt-get uninstall?
<ski-worklap> bobbyc, sudo chmod 755 /your/file
<crimsun_> mzanfardino: yes, now follow the /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so symlink
<adrian> how do i install apche from terminal
<ski-worklap> does anyone else have problems with sun java 1.5 crashing both as firefox and with standalone programs like azureus?
<rickympl> ski-worklap, i get this: /dev/sdc1 on /media/SWISSMEMORY type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<eilker> !lamp |adrian
<ubotu> adrian: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mzanfardino> crimsun_:  points to: firefox-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/lib/libgcjwebplugin.so
<matt____> how can i get cdrecord?
<ski-worklap> rickympl, hmm, it says utf8 in there, which seems right to me, so i'm not sure to be honest
<c0rt3z> anyone ever use jetaudio mp3players?
<crimsun_> mzanfardino: so more than likely you don't want that.
<cmweb> !uninstall
<matt____> can someone walk me through setting up lightscribe?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickympl> ski-worklap, could it be that the dir in question was copied to the disk using windows?
<mzanfardino> should I simply delete it?
<ski-worklap> rickympl, that's my assumption, yes
<bobbyc> hey thanks ski
<eilker> cmweb: apt-get remove ?
<cvrse> bobbyc: u dont need +x on that file, sudo chmod 644 /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<rickympl> ski-worklap, how can i fix this?
<matt____> lightscribe help?
<ski-worklap> rickympl, sorry, i don't have any other ideas. try google and such or wait until someone more knowledgeable comes around
<matt____> please
<rickympl> ski-worklap, thx
<mzanfardino> brb
<ski-worklap> ubuntuforums is a great reource
<pianoboy3333> !lightscribe
<mame_runner> I have downloaded tons of programs for ubuntu and now I am going to wipe my drive clean and start over. Is there any way to save the packages I downloaded and that way I wont need such heavy use of the network connection?
<grogoreo> why is it that I can see the output from my Hauppage card in Ekiga but not in VLc and transcode not getting anything from it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> Ok it says that php4 is not install but the php4 php.ini file is still their how do i do a compleate removal in term
<mzanfardino> crimsun_: I removed the link to the /etc/alternative, retstarted firfox, and still no java... damnit, what am I doing wrong?
<cmweb> in terminal * LAST MESSAGE
<adrian> I want to install apache mysql etc, is their a gui or web interface I can use
<grogoreo> cmweb, apt-get --purge remove <package>
<cmweb> adrian, apt-get install apach2
<TCrafter> @adrian: You should be able to install them from Synaptic - PhpMyAdmin is the standard web interface to MySQL.
<cmweb> Ok my bad i forgot i got to tewll apache that php5 is teir
<cmweb> how do i setup apache for php5
<jrib> mzanfardino: why would you delete it?
<aliendream23> hello, I have a question
<matt____> anyone have a clue about lightscribe in ubuntu?
<aliendream23> is there a flavor of linux that can load onto a palm device or pda?
<Drako60> why does this happen to me
<jrib> !lamp | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aliendream23> to replace the software that comes with the device
<cmweb> IVE ALREDY GOT LAMP
<cmweb> my bad
<cmweb> my bad
<crimsun_> mzanfardino: did you verify that the Sun one is valid?
<cmweb> sorry
<jrib> cmweb: does that page help you?
* PredatorV7-27663 Salut
<TCrafter> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu x64, or can point me to a resource that describes the advantages/disadvantages?
<adrian> i need to install mysql and perl from terminal?
<mzanfardino> jrib: let me bottom-line it: I'm relatively new to linux, I have no idea why java isn't working.  I have no other place to turn.  Why did I delete the reference?  I misunderstood the line of questioning from crimsun and thought that might be the next step.  Clearly I was mistaken.
<n2diy> Are there any tricks to installing a new kernel with dpkg, I should be aware of?
<d3> This weather.sh / xslt puked out a parse error for conky. any fix I look for tells me about php4/5
<ValMarko> What does it mean sh ?
<mzanfardino> crimsun_: I'm not sure how to verify that the Sun one is valid... how would I do that?
<cmweb> jrib, nope
<alaa_> hi, im installing cdemu but i dont know what they mean by you need the source of your current running kernel.
<alaa_> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include needs to point at it.
<IrCShAdY> hello i neeed help plz
<cmweb> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Infeliz> aint get it
<ValMarko> ! sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Drako60> does anyone know what happened in the last kernel update for Edgy (AMD64) that messed things up so badly?
<jrib> cmweb: but it tells you how to setup Php5 with Apache.  What step doesn't work?
<d3> Infeliz, you get around eh?
<Infeliz> uh
<cmweb> hu, didnt see that jrib
<ValMarko> sh extensions. What does it mean?
<d3> Or is that a different Infeliz on efnet's #ubuntu.
<IrCShAdY> Sh=Shell
<jrib> cmweb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-59bdeb1f6438eddbde544b41ca0a5149c59624b6
<cmweb> jrib, i only see php5 with mysql
<mzanfardino> jrib: I'be relinked to the /etc/alternative path...
<Infeliz> d3: sam guy
<mzanfardino> crimsun_: how do I verify that it's valid?
<IrCShAdY> i want install my modem Sageme 800 but i have 2error in (make)
<ValMarko> ! flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d3> Infeliz, nice to meet ya sam. ;)
<IrCShAdY> i want install my modem Sageme 800 but i have 2error in (make)
<jrib> mzanfardino: personally, I would remove the local installation of java you have.  Install from the repositories, and then use alternatives to point to that one
<IrCShAdY> Any one cna help me?
<adrian> any gui available to configure apache
<joeish> i am getting this error when trying to play DVD's in mplayer "failed to open dvd:\\1"....forums dont help
<cmweb> jrib, i guess it works... i didnt have libapache2-mod-php5
<mzanfardino> crimsun_: nm, I think I know what you mean
<[A] ndy80> hi
<Drako60> joeish, try dvd://1
<[A] ndy80> how can I rename all files in sub-directories of mp3/ from <filename>.MP3 to <filename>.mp3 ?
<adrian> how can i install webmin from terminal
<Hirvinen> [A] ndy80: man rename
<[A] ndy80> something like: find /mp3/ -iname '*.MP3' | mv $1
<Lunis> [A] ndy80: a batch renamer might be a good start, there are a couple in the repos
<mzanfardino> jrib: honestly, I thought I did just that.  I had jre 1.4.2 installed, but have since removed it (or so I though). ...
<Hirvinen> [A] ndy80: Or use a graphical tool such as krename.
<jrib> [A] ndy80: with the rename command, do you know regex?
<[A] ndy80> jrib, very little...
<joeish> drako thats what the error says i typed it backwards
<mzanfardino> jrib: I really don't have any freaking idea what I'm doing... how do I completely remove jre1.4.2?
<adrian> Anybody know of a GUI for apache 2
<Drako60> joeish, do you have libdvdnav installed from apt?
<d3> Here's an odd one... Anyplace in the OS that tells me when I installed it?
<joeish> Drako60, i will check
<ana> anyone aware of a problem doing a cp from a nfs (as the client)?  My system keeps freezing (not even Ctl-Alt-F1) after transferring ~gig of data
<jrib> mzanfardino: ok, check for me if you have any packaged java installed already
<mzanfardino> jrib:  dpkg -l | grep java ?
<ValMarko> I have flash installed but , when I want to watch some video from youtube, it asks for the latest flash, 7. It's the one I have. What should I do
<joeish> Drako60, no it wasn't
<jrib> [A] ndy80: rename -n 's/\.MP3$/.mp3/' *     <-- try this, it won't do anything unless you remove the -n
<Drako60> joeish, good, libdvdcss from apt?
<mzanfardino> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37257/
<jrib> [A] ndy80: maybe this is a little better:   rename -n 's/\.MP3$/.mp3/' *.MP3
<root_> clear
<[A] ndy80> jrib, I've to substitute MP3 with mp3, from upper to lower
<jrib> [A] ndy80: yes, that command should work, did you try it?
<joeish> Drako60, installed libdvdnav and i get the same error
<[A] ndy80> jrib, 'cause of a iPod firmware bug... try to upload a .MP3 on an iPod nano 2nd generation, and it will crash :)
<jrib> mzanfardino: ok, so we need to install that.  Remove the installation you have in /usr/local
<Drako60> joeish, do you have libdvdcss installed from apt? and you don't want libdvdnav installed from apt it messes with mplayer for some reason
<mzanfardino> the /usr/local/jre1.5.0_09?
<jrib> mzanfardino: yep
<joeish> Drako60, libdvdnav was not originally installed, libdvdcss is installed
<[A] ndy80> jrib, is it possible to make it recursive?
<jrib> [A] ndy80: use find
<mzanfardino> jrib: done
<Drako60> joeish, whats the full command your using with mplayer?
<MystaMax> hello what does the "d" on the end of folder names mean inside the /etc/ folder???
<Intangir> directory
<Capslock118> i deleted a rather large folder from off one of my HDDs, it doesnt show that it is there, yet the space is still taken up, why is this?
<Intangir> Capslock118: it probably put it in the trash
<Intangir> if you deleted it from inside nautilus it moves it to trash
<littleEdgy> hello all
<jrib> [A] ndy80: or zsh :)
<Drako60> http://pastebin.ca/280555  <-- i need some help here my kernel wants to blow up on me
<hexidigital_> how can i not require sudo for wlassistant? chmod +x /usr/bin/wlassistant?
<Capslock118> Intangir: trash can is empty
<joeish> Drako60, in the gui i am rightclicking and selecting open....DVD
<Drako60> joeish, do you have more then one drive?
<mzanfardino> jrib: ok, now that it's gone, what should I do?
<littleEdgy> Besides newegg and tigerdirect where can I get comp hardware w/ good shipping
<joeish> Drako60, yes
<[A] ndy80> jrib, I'm trying find /media/usbdisk/MP3/ -iname '*.MP3' | rename -n 's/\.MP3$/.mp3/' * but it doesn't scan subfolders...
<Drako60> joeish, open preferences and make sure the proper /dev line is in the dvd-device feild
<joeish> Drako60, but the other one is completely unresponsive (i think it is the drive)
<jrib> mzanfardino: what version of ubuntu?
<mzanfardino> jrib 6.10
<jrib> [A] ndy80: it should.  You need to get rid of -n or else it won't actually change the name
<mzanfardino> jrib: I've edited my /etc/apt/sources.list to include all sources...
<jrib> [A] ndy80: oops, no that won't work.  use | xargs rename
<annylux> hello
<mzanfardino> jrib: I ran apt-cache search sun-java5-plugin, but found nothing
<jrib> mzanfardino: ok, install sun-java5-plugin
<Drako60> joeish, try this command from terminal mplayer -vf lavcdeint -dvd-device /dev/cdrom0 dvd://1 (replace /dev/cdrom0 with the proper drive)
<jrib> mzanfardino: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<jrib> [A] ndy80: do any files have spaces?
<[A] ndy80> jrib, find  /media/usbdisk/MP3/ -iname '*.MP3' -r | xargs rename -n 's/\.MP3$/.mp3/' *
<[A] ndy80> ?
<[A] ndy80> still doesn't work...
<jrib> [A] ndy80: what does the -r do?  And you have to get rid of the -n!!
<mzanfardino> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37259/
<Fozzie> G'evening all
<[A] ndy80> (yes I know about the -n option... but only MP3 in the root are dispolayed
<[A] ndy80> jrib, sorry.... I made a mistake copy-pasting
<[A] ndy80> I used:
<Fozzie> i need to talk to someone about ATI/AMD FGLRX troubleshooting.   Is anyone available?
<jrib> [A] ndy80: find  /media/usbdisk/MP3/ -iname '*.MP3' -print0 | xargs -0 rename 's/\.MP3$/.mp3/'
<joeish> Drako60, thanks a million....mplayer was pointing...well nothing (changed it to hdc and done!)
<[A] ndy80> find /media/usbdisk/MP3/ -iname '*.MP3' | xargs rename -n 's/\.MP3$/.mp3/' *
<mzanfardino> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37260/
<ibb-> nivida configuration problems, i got a nvidia 7950gt that wont get identified
<jrib> mzanfardino: you don't have edgy multiverse
<jrib> only backprots
<Capslock118> so what could be the reason why the folder I deleted didnt full delete itself?
<Capslock118> it didnt move to the trash, and the folder still exists
<Fozzie> FGLRX help needed
<Capslock118> could it be a shortcut folder and I didnt realize it?
<ValMarko> I dont understan. Firefox doesnt recognize flash plugin but mozilla can. In other words, I can watch videos from youtube using but nothing happens when I use Firefox. What the solution?
<Capslock118> im trying to move everything from NTFS to ext3
<kitche> Capslock118: or you just did rm command and the folder wasn't empty
<mzanfardino> jrib: ok, what do I need to do to add multiverse?  I thought I have multiverse listed, but maybe I'm not seeing the right thing
<Capslock118> kitche: i just hit the del key, the folder disappeared but there was about id say around 30gb of data in there
<Fozzie> Anyone available to help me?
<kudzubane> ValMarko: download the flash plugin manually, and install manually, this worked for me
<jrib> mzanfardino: add " multiverse" to the end of every line with "universe" in it but no "multiverse".  Lines 16, 17, 31 and 32
<SilentDis> valmarko:  where did you put the .so file you downloaded?
<[A] ndy80> jrib, it worked partially, I get some errors like: Can't rename /media/usbdisk/MP3/FILOMENA.MP3 /media/usbdisk/MP3/FILOMENA.mp3: File exists
<kudzubane> ValMarko: plugin package didn't work for me either under firefox
<Fozzie> help, please?
<ValMarko> I used easyubuntu
<SilentDis> !ask | Fozzie
<ubotu> Fozzie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlackHawk> gn8
<jrib> [A] ndy80: self explanatory though, right?
<Fozzie> Ubotu, i did, earlier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did, earlier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> fozzie:  I just got here.  can't help if I don't know what's going on :)
<jrib> Fozzie: don't ask for help, just repeat your question once in a while
<[A] ndy80> jrib, not exactly..... because FILOMENA.MP3 is not FILOMENA.mp3 (should be case sensitive...)
<n2diy> ValMarko, back up your stuff, last time I tried getting the plugins, I had a hard crash.
<Mask> Someone can tell me how where is disk manager. My ubuntu version is 6.10 but it isnt in System > Administrative
<joeish> i am trying to add a CD-RW/DVD+-R to fstab and want to know what type/options/etc i should use
<mzanfardino> jrib: ok, I've added "multiverse" to all lines with universe.  However, when I run apt-cache search sun-java5-plugin I still get zip
<Fozzie> i'm having problems with radeon 900m.  I've followed instructions in faqs to install fglrx and it still isnt' working
<jrib> mzanfardino: sudo apt-get update
<Fozzie> in troubleshooting, it said to come here and ask for more help
<SilentDis> fozzie:  do you get errors when you select that driver from x setup?
<jrib> [A] ndy80: and both files don't exist? FILOMENA.MP3 and FILOMENA.mp3?
<kudzubane> Fozzie: dedicated video mem, or shared?
<[A] ndy80> jrib, only FILOMENA.MP3 exist
<Mask> Someone can tell me how where is disk manager. My ubuntu version is 6.10 but it isnt in System > Administrative. Who know pvt-please!!!
<mzanfardino> jrib: son of a gun...
<n2diy> Are there any tricks to installing a new kernel with dpkg, I should be aware of?
<Fozzie> silentdis, sorry, x setup?
<kudzubane> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> [A] ndy80: hmm weird
<Pelo> blazor are you around ?
<mzanfardino> jrib: so, before I go any further, I suppose I should install the sun-java5-plugin.  what about jre1.5.x?
<Fozzie> fraid to say i'm pretty new to linux and ubuntu.  I love it so far, i'm just trying to fine tune my laptop now
<ValMarko> Where do I get the sources for the manual installation of adobe flash player?
<jrib> mzanfardino: it will get installed automatically
<TCrafter> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SilentDis> Fozzie:  after you install the new vid driver, it's usually best to go back through your x configuration to make sure it's setup right.  an easy way to do this is to hit a console, and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> ValMarko: adobe's site
<Capslock118> ok, tried deleting something else on another drive, but it still doesnt show that I lost anything
<mzanfardino> jrib: and my references to jre1.4.2?  will they go away?
<joeish> i am trying to add a CD-RW/DVD+-R to fstab and want to know what type/options/etc i should use
<jrib> mzanfardino: no, you'll have to take care of that
<kudzubane> ValMarko: go to the flash page (http://www.flash.com) and click on any of the get flash player buttons
<ValMarko> thanks
<Capslock118> Im thinking, I moved files from NTFS to ext3. Could that be why it isnt showing that is being deleted, perhaps everything on the drive is just a shortcut?
<mzanfardino> jrib: should I just remove the directories that make reference to jre1.4.2?
<Fozzie> SilentDis, ok, i'm in there, what do you need to know?  Fglrx is in the list of drivers
<jrib> mzanfardino: yeah, I guess.  Do a 'dpkg -S /whatever/file' first.  That will tell you if it belongs to any package
<kudzubane> Capslock118:  good chance everything is copied instead
<SilentDis> joeish:  mine happens to be on hdc, so ymmv.  a basic one would be /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<joeish> SilentDis, ok thats what i had....still not working
<SilentDis> fozzie:  go through that setup, step by step.  choose the fglrx driver, and take it slow, read each screen :)
<jrib> [A] ndy80: what if you  issue the rename command directly on the file?
<[A] ndy80> jrib, I've to rename fist to .MP3_ then to .mp3
<Fozzie> SilentDis No problem.  Do i need to be exact on things like "Identifier for your Video Card"? or will this just be reference?
<mzanfardino> jrib:  I have two suspect directories in /usr/lib/jvm: java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-4.1.4.2.0 and java-gcj...
<[A] ndy80> it's fat32 the usbdisk :(
<jrib> mzanfardino: leave those
<mzanfardino> ok
<mzanfardino> jrib: I'm goin got try this now.  Thank you very much for your help and patients!
<jrib> mzanfardino: wait
<Capslock118> kudzubane: if that is the case then why am i not seeing these files deleted right away?
<mzanfardino> ok
<SilentDis> fozzie:  you have to be exact... but having said that, the tool is always there if you fsck things up, and you can go through it again without reprocussion.  (worst that'll happen is you'll end up sitting at a prompt).
<mzanfardino> jrib: ok
<Mask> Someone can tell me how where is disk manager. My ubuntu version is 6.10 but it isnt in System > Administrative. Who know PVT-plz
<ValMarko> Well, I followed all the instructions from Adobe official site. Nothing ! I cant watch videos from youtube. Nevertheless , using mozilla... I can
<SilentDis> fozzie:  also, it backs up your old x.conf, so you can just rename the old one into place, should the need arise
<jrib> mzanfardino: make sure you get rid of that java link that _doesn't_ point to alternatives.  Then, do this command: sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so
<kudzubane> Capslock118: if NTFS is mounted read-only, nothing gets deleted
<jrib> ValMarko: where did you install it to
<Fozzie> SilentDis Awesome, i'll work through and get back to you soon.  Many many thanks
<kudzubane> Capslock118:  (i'm assuming you are moving things from ntfs to ext3)
<Blah93> Does anybody know a way to listen to embed mp3s in firefox?
<SilentDis> fozzie:  sorry, old convention.  the file name it changes is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it makes it's backups right there as well
<joeish> i am trying to get my hp dvd writer 300c working but it is saying no medium found for every type of disk i put in it
<ValMarko> Good question. a plce where I have permissions. Home.. something
<Capslock118> kudzubane: yes i am
<jrib> ValMarko: you need to be more specific for me to help you :)
<Capslock118> kudzubane: but im referring to deleting files in my ext3 fs
<mzanfardino> jrib: like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37262/
<Mask> Someone can tell me how where is disk manager. My ubuntu version is 6.10 but it isnt in System > Administrative. Who know PVT-plz
<Blah93> Are there any drivers out there for edgy embed mp3s?
<Blah93> in firefox
<jrib> mzanfardino: right, you want 3
<jrib> mzanfardino: close all firefox and start it again now to test
<mzanfardino> jrib: ok, I've removed the symbolic link and run the update-alternative.  I suppose I can try it now?
<SilentDis> Blah93:  try this, open synaptic (or whatever package manager you prefer) and type in firefox plugin.  check out the descriptions :)
<mzanfardino> jrib: thank you again!
<RedKrieg> I'm trying to get my USB mic to work in alsa using http://crache.net/blog/2006/05/06/logitech-usb-desktop-microphone-in-linux/ but I need my .asoundrc file to use spdif .asoundrc here: http://pastebin.redkrieg.com/?page=view&id=1166228337 anyone know what I can do to use the usb for input and spdif for output?
<kudzubane> Capslock118: did you check the permissions on the files?
<joeish> i am trying to get my hp dvd writer 300c working but it is saying no medium found for every type of disk i put in it
<ValMarko> Before that I installed flash using easyubuntu. Is there a conflict ? What should I do to make Firefox recognise the plugin?
<SilentDis> i shall be right back.  kde is still a bit jolting to me, and I don't quite know where everything is yet.  gonna hop back to gnome so I can better help people :)
<Capslock118> kudzubane: when I mounted the drive, i gave myself permissions
<Blah93> SilentDis: Will do
<toM|vendettA> Hi, I am trying to install my Quickcam for Notebook pro, the linux-uvc drivers support it, and i dont know how to install them (http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/)
<toM|vendettA> can someone hel?
<toM|vendettA> help
<mohit> hey all
<kudzubane> Capslock118: i mean, the actual file permission (it is possible to mount and have rw perm, but file still has read only)
<joeish> i am trying to get my hp dvd writer 300c working but it is saying no medium found for every type of disk i put in it
<toM|vendettA> Hi, I am trying to install my Quickcam for Notebook pro, the linux-uvc drivers support it, and i dont know how to install them (http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/)
<flasher222> how can i make one track/voice in a midi file louder than the others?
<flasher222> (using timidity, for example)
* SilentDis has returned :)
<Capslock118> kudzubane: it shows owner (me) has rw, while group and others have read only
<MystaMax> when i run man samba from the CLI, where is it pulling that data from?
<Capslock118> kudzubane: although the group says my name
<kudzubane> Capslock118: and does it show files as links to original?
<toM|vendettA> Hi, I am trying to install my Quickcam for Notebook pro, the linux-uvc drivers support it, and i dont know how to install from http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<Capslock118> kudzubane: how do i see that?
<ValMarko> I'm using Beryl but I heard that there is also compiz. What's the better one?
<Uboon2> "beryl rocks"
<SilentDis> valmarko:  the term 'better' has many meanings...  neither is 'better', one is simply better suited to someone else than the other.  (i, personally, prefer beryl) :)
<Blah93> SilentDis: it still will not play mp3 objects in firefox
<kitche> MystaMax:  /usr/share/man is one spot
<ValMarko> I understand. Dependsof what you want
<piratepenguin> would Ubuntu run in 5Gb of space?
<Blah93> SilentDis: I have the mozilla-plugin-vlc
<jamesbrose> piratepenguin, yes it would
<Fozzie> SilentDis, I've worked through that.  Was very interesting, i hope that i answered it all correctly.  What should be the next step?
<MystaMax> thanks kitche
<jamesbrose> piratepenguin, the minimum is really 1 gig
<SilentDis> fozzie:  time to restart gdm and cross your fingers lol
<piratepenguin> jamesbrose, wow, thanks
<kitche> ValMarko: Compiz is done by Novell and is not really complete while beryl used to be compiz-quinnstorm and is more complete
<Fozzie> SilentDis hehe, thanks.  I'll hopefully be right back
<joeish> i am trying to get my hp dvd writer 300c working but it is saying no medium found for every type of disk i put in it
<SilentDis> again, the config file we're working on is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  there's backups there as well.
<jamesbrose> your welcome, now dig this piratepenguin, http://digg.com/design/Photoshop_CS3 :P
<Fozzie> Ok
<SilentDis> fozzie:  to restart gdm, just hit <ctrl>-<alt>-<backspace> (no need to reboot
<mzanfardino> jrib: I'm sorry to keep at this, but I think I'm some kind of idiot.  After everything we've done java still does not work with Firefox 2.0.
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my friend to switch to ubuntu, but when he tries to burn the ISO to cd, it tells him that the CD can't fit that much data
<kitche> PhibreOptix: you have to finish the cd it will fit but you have to close it after burning
<TCrafter> Is he using a 700MB/80min CD?
<jrib> mzanfardino: pastebin what 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/' looks like now.  pastebin the page 'about:plugins' displays in firefox too
<PhibreOptix> TCrafter: Yes
<PhibreOptix> kitche: So, he has to close the open sessions on it?
<TCrafter> What program is he using?
<PhibreOptix> TCrafter: Nero 7
<SilentDis> blah93:  what site are you trying to stream mp3s over?  they might have some sort of weird 'tool' that's necessary to do it.  (this is not something i've done before, just trying to offer suggestions, btw)
<Fozzie> SilentDis Didn't know that! handy
<SilentDis> fozzie:  nt :)
<Fozzie> SilentDis ok, its apparent i still have video, whats the best way to check to see if its working?
<TCrafter> Is he using the "Burn Image" from the File menu, rather than dropping the ISO onto the session?
<johny5> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an older machine that does not support boot from cd-rom, can anyone point me to a good howto for making a boot floppy for this purpose?
<kitche> PhibreOptix: yes it should say something like finish when that screen pops up there should be cancel and yes just click ont he one that's on the left side of that window that pops up
<mborg> hey i'm a noob and i'm having some totem issues. .wmv, .avi, .mov video formats do not work at all in totem
<piratepenguin> jamesbrose, heh, I think the gimp will do for my crop&resize jobs tho XD
<Blah93> SilentDis: Whenever I go to nedm.ytmnd.com I don't hear any background music
<Capslock118> kudzubane: someone else I was talking to claims that linux doesnt tell you what is deleted, instead it will just write over the information, what doesnt make sense to me is why wouldnt the system tell you how much space the stuff you didnt delete uses up?
<Stormx2> Yo. Is linux-kernel-headers the new linux-headers-1.3.3.7?
<evilgold> Hey, this is kinda odd, but my wireless card isnt picking up networks even though it seems to be working fine otherwise
<PhibreOptix> TCrafter: Yes he is burning it as an image
<jamesbrose> piratepenguin, still!
<SilentDis> fozzie:  glxinfo | grep direct
<mzanfardino> jrib: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37264/
<carutsu> scuse me
<Stormx2> !+linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386: Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on i386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-10.34 (edgy), package size 898 kB, installed size 24344 kB
<piratepenguin> jamesbrose, oh.. I don't digg, actually, lol
<Stormx2> bleh.
<Stormx2> I need that deb.
<globe> is there a way to tell which video driver I should be using?
<jamesbrose> piratepenguin, :O why nott?!
<TCrafter> @PhibreOptix - OK, listen to kitche - I don't have Nero on the machine I'm working from :(
<piratepenguin> jamesbrose, I spend enough time on forums :(
<PhibreOptix> Ok guys, thanks for the help
<PhibreOptix> ;)
<mzanfardino> jrib: about:plugins: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37266/
<jamesbrose> piratepenguin, yeah but if you dig it, you will get a cookie :P
<carutsu> hello, here's the story i downloaded ubuntu (it's in spanish), then i downloaded Kubuntu (KDE i mean) but it's in english, is there a way to change it? i haven't found it
<mborg> is there a reason why totem shouldn't be able to play wmv, mov, or avi video formats?
<Stormx2> Where can I get debs from? Im looking through security.ubuntu.com..... my internet is buggered in ubuntu and I'm in windows.
<Fozzie> SilentDis Hmm, i don't think it is.  Xlib: Ext "Xfree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Fozzie> direct rendering: No
<Fozzie> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kitche> Stormx2: packages.ubuntu.com
<l3mr> globe: well, that depends on your graphics card...
<Blah93> mborg: You need the codecs to play them
<mborg> do you know of a good package?
<jrib> mzanfardino: you have two of them.  I don't know if this would cause it to not work, but we should fix that.  I don't think firefox-javaplugin.so belongs.  use dpkg -S and see
<Stormx2> Thanks
<globe> l3mr its an intel integrated in a gateway mobo
<Blah93> mborg: no, I have just recently switched to ubuntu from fc
<carutsu> hello?
<Blah93> hai
<l3mr> globe: well then the default driver ubuntu choses should be fine...
<mborg> does anyone know of a decent plugin package for totem?
<ago> hi all
<SilentDis> fozzie:  apparently not lol
<jrib> mzanfardino: after you take care of that, what does this return:  readlink -f $(which firefox)
<Fozzie> SilentDis Any ideas?
<kudzubane> Capslock118: if you delete something in linux and then ls it, it should be gone
<l3mr> globe: do you experience some problems, or why do you ask? :)
<SilentDis> fozzie:  you went through, step by step, slowly, the instructions in the wiki?
<l3mr> mborg: just use mplayer :)
<Fozzie> SilentDis yep, double checked as i went
<globe> l3mr: should....isnt.  I had 6.06 on it and it did everything right, reformat and put 6.10 on there and I get xserver failures
<Blah93> im curious; is mplayer better than vlc?
<joeish> i am trying to get my hp dvd writer 300c working but it is saying no medium found for every type of disk i put in it
<mzanfardino> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37267/
<l3mr> globe: did you upgrade using update-manager? or apt-get?
<SilentDis> fozzie:  because i'm apt to suggest going through them again, just to be sure.  it's a pain, i know, but i had a similar problem first time I was getting into ubuntu... i missed the restricted modules :P
<kitche> Blah93: it's more of an opinion whihc one is better
<mzanfardino> jrib: does this mean it should be removed/
<Capslock118> kudzubane: so would you say it is safe to delete my ntfs tables since everything seems to be transferred over?
<kudzubane> Capslock118: whether it is done right as you execute is another matter, but generally it takes a very short amount of time for the actual delete to happen, and certainly, the system knows the files are slated for deletion and will show you proper disk space usage
<globe> l3mr: neither.  I reformatted and put in the install cd.
<jrib> mzanfardino: dpkg -S  capital and give the full path
<Fozzie> SilentDis Missed the Restricted Modules?  Adding them to the sources?
<mzanfardino> jrib: dpkg: *firefox-javaplugin.so* not found.
<Blah93> kitche: what I meant was does one have more coecs than the other?
<SilentDis> fozzie:  installing them properly :P
<kudzubane> Capslock118: i would find out why you can't delete the files you transfered first
<l3mr> globe: hmm, dunno. i did have some x problems too, at first, but running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg helped...
<jrib> mzanfardino: ok, delete it.  That's the one you put back probably
<kitche> Blah93: they use the same codec packages
<Blah93> kitche: is it just the whole "features" aspecct of it that varies?
<globe> l3mr: I've had this problem in the past...and got it working on a gateway laptop but this time i am stuck
<l3mr> globe: paste the error message in the pastebing
<ago> half partition has vanished!!! cfdisk showing 18GB and df 9GB
<mzanfardino> jrib: readlink -f $(which firefox)    /opt/firefox/firefox
<l3mr> pastebin
<SilentDis> !ati | Fozzie-just to be sure
<ubotu> Fozzie-just to be sure: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> mzanfardino: does that tell you anything?
<kitche> Blah93: well vlc is more idiot proof I put it that way
<mzanfardino> jrib: I'm in the wrong directory?!?
<globe> l3mr: um.  how can I do such things w/o x?
<Blah93> kitche: then I gotta get mplayer :D
<pepik> can anyone recommend LPI vs. CompTIA? I don't actually need the qualification for anything, just considering it as a more structured way to learn Linux for personal use.
<jrib> mzanfardino: yeah, you are using your own private installation of firefox.  Edgy has firefox 2.0 so I would just get rid of your private one.  Do this to test things out:  close firefox, then run '/usr/bin/firefox' in a terminal
<niu> why i cant use the usplash?
<l3mr> globe: hmm ok :) ... what does the error say?
<mzanfardino> jrib: I have to exit IRC.  one sec
<cmweb> ljl, im sorry but could you walk me throught the process of getting php5 intergrated with apache 2, (please dont yell at me...)
<SilentDis> !lamp | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cmweb> ljl, you told me before
<Capslock118> kudbunzu: im not sure, perhaps I did not catch it at first. I just deleted 7 gb of data from the ext3 drive and it did register in the mount properties: I am curious as to why it doesnt head to the trash can first
<cmweb> i have lamp for the third time today
<ago> is there any other way to hide files other than .name in linux?
<cmweb> the process didnt work
<SilentDis> cmweb:  sorry, just noticed your chatter, was simply trying to help :)
<kitche> Capslock118: it won't unless you use a gui since the trash can is only used by the desktop environments
<cmweb> yep
<SilentDis> ago:  why hide a file?  simply restrict access from others to it
<Stormx2> how do I get the USB ID of a device?
<Capslock118> kitche: ive been in gnome this whole time
<Stormx2> like
<Stormx2> 6891:a727
<ago> SilentDis, half or my partition seems to have vanished
<flasher222> how can i convert a midi file to mp3?
<daniminas> why ubuntu dapper dont have on the cd a complier, cvs.. all this basic.... i alway need to donwload :-\
<SilentDis> ago:  eh?
<kitche> Capslock118: but were you deleting files though a terminal?
<Capslock118> kitche: no, through nautilus
<SilentDis> daniminas:  the DVD does i believe...
<ago> SilentDis, cfdisk shows 18GB but df only 9GB (I am talking total space)
<jrib> daniminas: it has a compiler, not sure about cvs.  Install build-essential from the cd to get basic development stuff
<mzanfardino> jrib: well, it made no difference to run /usr/bin/firefox either as root or not. how the hell did I manage to install my own copy and how do I remove the bloody thing?  Not that it matters... java still isn't working.
<pepik> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> daniminas: the build-esstenial package is on the cd
<SilentDis> ago:  odd.  what about fdisk -l
<daniminas> ok..... build-essential...
<Capslock118> brb
<kudzubane> kitche: confused me seeing you here and flipping back and seeing you elsewhere
<niu> i'm using the edgy but i my sreen can't init usplash!
<rrittenhouse> I installed Ubuntu (edgy) command line only. Now I want to have X start up at boot without any login manager (is this possible?)
<mzanfardino> jrib: sorry, bounced myself.
<jrib> daniminas: is this computer without internet access?
<ago> SilentDis, /dev/sda4             245        2676    19535040   83  Linux
<Stormx2> Guys... how do I get a USB ID? Like 6891:a727
<jrib> mzanfardino: ok, don't run firefox as root.  pastebin the about:plugins from the new firefox
<daniminas> ok, so.. i dont know why apt-get install gcc dont work...
<ago> SilentDis, df: /dev/sda4             245        2676    19535040   83  Linux
<kitche> kudzubane: lol
<HoORnet> hi! , please can you help me ? i want mount my partition vfat but i can't write on... what is the good command please for have acces write/read ?
<jrib> !vfat | HoORnet
<ubotu> HoORnet: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<SilentDis> ago:  aargh, i can't remember block config, so that's not helping :P
<Stormx2> Meeh
<esaym> hate to ask a question here but i cant seem to get any res higher then 1280x1024
<h0ndaracer2> helo everyone
<drkm> in list view of a directory in gnome is alternates 2 colours.. is there a way I can change these colours?
<jrib> !fixres | esaym
<ubotu> esaym: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HoORnet> thanks
<HoORnet> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Stormx2> Okay. Can ubotu tell me how to get a USB ID? xD
<jrib> drkm: maybe with a theme, not sure
<globe> l3mr: hmm...I think that I am getting it.  the error message is about 12 miles long.  thanks for your help though
<esaym> i will read that but im sure i have already done it... one sec
<h0ndaracer2> how do i delete a file it wont let me move it to the trash section
<gnomefreak> drkm: you mean when you use ls?
<Capslock118> back
<SilentDis> esaym:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, when asked what res are options, mark off what you want.  make sure you choose wisely what higher res you wanna use :)
<ago> SilentDis, basically I have 18GB on fdisk and 9 on df, I am concerned someone else has been using my HD, I am trying a way to find out
<jrib> h0ndaracer2: what file
<rrittenhouse> I installed Ubuntu (edgy) command line only. Now I want to have X start up at boot without any login manager (is this possible?)
<esaym> yea i did that
<h0ndaracer2> like somtin i downloaded for my wireless car a folder with stuff in it i dont need
<h0ndaracer2> it wont let me delete it
<SilentDis> ago:  ubuntu or kubuntu?
<drkm> gnomefreak: obviously a typo which was meant to be 'it'
<esaym> it still uses 1280x1024
<mzanfardino> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37269/
<esaym> i want 1400x1050
<daniminas> jrib: not, but not dsl..
<h0ndaracer2> i use ubuntu
<ValMarko> Sometimes I see files like , for example: something.sh . What is the meaning of sh attribute?
<jrib> esaym: you selected that when you ran dpkg-reconfigure?
<ago> SilentDis, ubuntu
<kitche> h0ndaracer2: try sudo rm <file> in a console
<esaym> yea
<esaym> its in the xorg.conf
<PhibreOptix> h0ndaracer2: sudo rmdir /path/to/folder
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<jrib> esaym: did you chec system > preferences > screen resolution now?
<SilentDis> valmarko:  usually, .sh means a shell script or the like
<esaym> using kubuntu
<mzanfardino> jrib: should I just rm -r /opt/firefox?
<gnomefreak> drkm: you mean when using ls you see files in 2 colors? or in GUI?
<esaym> but the max it shows is 1280x1024
<drkm> gnomefreak: in gnome nautilus gui
<gnomefreak> drkm: that would be a theme
<jrib> mzanfardino: ha, no I think i know what happened.  You have /usr/bin/firefox diverted so it points to that one :)
<mzanfardino> jrib: let me check
<Capslock118> why wouldnt something I delete in a mounted drive not end up in the trash can?
<mrvertigo> blaksmith are you there
<drkm> gnomefreak: ahh ok thanks.. I think I've found it
<jrib> mzanfardino: close firefox again and run: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<drkm> jrib: thanks too
<gnomefreak> drkm: try a new icon theme (cant remember if icon or main theme)
<mzanfardino> jrib: yep!
<mzanfardino> jrib: brb
<gnomefreak> jrib: you get the black window taken care of?
<SilentDis> ago:  i'm not adept enough at command line to check these things yet... have you checked out the disk usage in Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<gnomefreak> SilentDis: dh i think will do that on CLI
<mrvertigo> blaksmith?
<jrib> gnomefreak: no, I just live with it
<gnomefreak> or not
<kuto> hi
<kuto> what is inputrc
<gnomefreak> jrib: oh ok sorry
<Capslock118> so i deleted an entire ext3 drive, it was my converted ntfs files
<h0ndaracer2> how do i setup sudo rmdir then its  on my desktop lol
<ValMarko> Silentdis, is it an extension only used in ubuntu? Do other linux systems also use it?
<jrib> gnomefreak: it seems to be a bug in the nvidia driver
<gnomefreak> jrib: correct
<Capslock118> nothing ended up in the trash, now I am trying to put stuff back on it to test it out, and there is only 9gb left, even though i deleted all my stff in the folder (40gb)
<LjL> cmweb: try "sudo a2enmod php5" or failing that "sudo a2enmod php" (i know, bit different from what i told you the other time, but i only learned about this recently)
<zylche> Like the bug where I can't run Savage with xchat or firefox open or it'll crash randomly? :P
<SilentDis> valmarko:  i've seen it elsewhere.  extensions don't carry quite the same 'meaning' under linux as they do under windows, mind you.
<ago> SilentDis, any "high level" tool I have tried reports 9GB in all, but partitioning tools (that look at the device) tell me it should be 18GB.
<SilentDis> ago:  did you partition off a seperate partition?
<kitche> kuto: it deals with keyboard mapping for specific situations and is used by Readline which is used by bash and most other shells
<jrib> h0ndaracer2: what do you mean?
<mzanfardino> jrib: well, what do you know? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37270/
<cmweb> ljl, This module is already enabled!
<gnomefreak> SilentDis: sorry its df
<h0ndaracer2> like how do i set the directory to my desktop sry im a noob with this linux stuff
<kuto> kitche: does it deal with keyboard mapping with bash terminal?
<jrib> mzanfardino: ah, is java working now?
<ValMarko> :) I just installed ubuntu. I've been using windows since 1991 :)
<kitche> kuto: Readline uses it which deals with bash
<cmweb> ljl, would a restart help?
<gnomefreak> h0ndaracer2: drag and drop it? or cp
<h0ndaracer2> whats cp
* gnomefreak would use cp
<gnomefreak> h0ndaracer2: copy
<LjL> cmweb: a restart of apache, perhaps. a restart of the system, i doubt it
<kuto> kitchie: if so how do i change inputrc to make my delete key to delete characters in bash terminal and not type ~
<kuto> do you know kitche
<h0ndaracer2> it kepts sayign access denied tho
<mzanfardino> jrib: yes!  Bah!  Ok, now, how do I fix this (get rid of "personal" firefox and point firefox to the correct path (/usr/lib/firefox/firefox)
<jrib> h0ndaracer2: join #ubuntu-classroom and I'll walk you through it
<Fozzie> SilentDis - glxinfo reports "Direct Rendering: Yes" now, and nothing else.  Is this right?
<jrib> mzanfardino: dpkg-divert --list '*firefox*'   turn anything up?
<esaym> aticonfig --resolution=Screen1,1400x1050 gives:
<h0ndaracer2> same server
<esaym> Error: Section # expected
<esaym> Segmentation fault
<jrib> h0ndaracer2: yep
<kuto> kitche still there?
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<cmweb> "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName" which I'm using local host it shouldn't matter should it?
<ubun> i'm surprised nautilus doesn't tell you simple memory things like when you're replacing a file how large the file you are replacing is vs the old one and the trash can to show how much you're about to delete. would be easy to code in
<h0ndaracer2> im in it
<kitche> kuto: you can do info bash and see since it should be in the info page for bash
<mzanfardino> jrib: mark@mark-desktop:~$ dpkg-divert --list '*firefox*'
<LjL> cmweb: i think it's just a warning that should really affect things right now
<mzanfardino> local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<mzanfardino> local diversion of /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox to /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu
<SilentDis> fozzie:  yep :)
<aeromix> hi..could you please help me? I'm trying to run firestarter as a firewall..but it every time starts with this error: Failed to start the firewall An unknown error occured Please check your network device settings and make sure your internet connection is active
<mzanfardino> jrib: so, would I just relink /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox?  then rm -r /opt/firefox?
<Fozzie> silentdis, Interesting.  I guess i was expecting a fanfare and firework display :)
<cmweb> ljl, i made a file called phpinfo.php with the phpinfo script it works but the others dont, maby permissions?
<jrib> mzanfardino: follow the removal instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion  (you only need to restore symbolic links, don't worry about profile).  And yes you can delete /opt/firefox
<SilentDis> fozzie:  if you wanna check your framerates, you can do a quick glxgears -printfps
<aeromix> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SilentDis> fozzie:  you should expect numbers in the 1000s
<jrib> mzanfardino: direct link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion#head-51054869b8a40ea50859b0163c806e76f882499c
<cmweb> ljl, nope nvm their all 777
<The_Hunter> sudo aptitude install linux-generic
<The_Hunter> The following packages have been automatically kept back:
<The_Hunter>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<The_Hunter>   linux-restricted-modules-common
<n2diy> Are there any tricks to installing a new kernel with dpkg, I should be aware of?
<SilentDis> fozzie:  as for the fireworks display, that would be beryl's job ;)
<The_Hunter> How can I fix that?
<isede> hive, i am getting this message from adept "dpkg-preconfigure: cannot connect to X server :0.0", what do i do wrong?
<LjL> cmweb: what happens anyway when you try to access the pages?
<Fozzie> SilentDis, :) yeah, i've heard good things about Beryl.  As for the fps, i'm getting low 800's
<cmweb> ljl, it wants me to download the file as a .PHTML same as before
<SilentDis> fozzie:  hmm...  it's running though?
<LjL> cmweb: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ | grep php
<SilentDis> fozzie:  what vid card again?  how much ram on it?
<Fozzie> silentdis, yes, lovely tri colored gears
<LjL> cmweb: does that mention *both* php.conf and php.load?
<mzanfardino> jrib: ok, one more try. brb
<ago> SilentDis, to be honest I do not remember it was an old HD
<Drako60> http://pastebin.ca/280562  http://pastebin.ca/280571   http://pastebin.ca/280573   <-- would anyone care to look at that and help me out a bit
<cmweb> ljl,  yes both of php5
<Fozzie> silent radeon 900m, not sure on memory, but i'm guessing its not much
<SilentDis> ago:  i'd personally take a look with gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted), and see what the drive has.  I'm a rather visual person though ;)
<jrib> cmweb: I *think* it won't be setup to use php with .phtml files, see if it works if you rename it to .php.  Or is it already named that?
<mzanfardino> jrib: you sir (madam?) are a genius!  Thank you!!!
<LjL> cmweb: libapache2-mod-php5 is installed? (apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5)
<LjL> mzanfardino: it's a bot. colors don't lie
<cmweb> ljl:
<DARKGuy> hey, quick question: after installing samba, what was the command to make smbmount useable by all users or something like that?
<cmweb> libapache2-mod-php5:
<cmweb>   Installed: 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4
<cmweb>   Candidate: 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4
<aeromix> anyone here who would help me with firestarter???
<kitche> aeromix: what wrong with firestarter?
<cmweb> ljl, in simple terms yes
<kuto> how do i clear my terminal so it clears everything... so that my terminal looks like a new terminal without any previous inputs?
<jrib> !anyone | aeromix
<SilentDis> DARKGuy:  you can specify a mount point under /etc/fstab, then all users can mount it... if that's what you're referring to
<ubotu> aeromix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kitche> kuto: reset
<LjL> cmweb: what about the phtml thing?
<kuto> kitche: thanks
<aeromix> kitche: every time I start it, I get "unknown error" bla bla...
<cmweb> its still doing it, haunting me
<DARKGuy> SilentDis: Uh, nope, and I couldn't understand that either x_x I mean it was something with chown or set the userID or something like that oO
<cmweb> ljl, its still doing it, haunting me
<aeromix> Failed to start the firewall. An unknown error occured...
<kuto> kitche: the info bash doesnt have stuff that talks about how to change inputrc to make delete key to delete characters in my terminal
<carutsu> hello, here's the story i downloaded ubuntu (it's in spanish), then i downloaded Kubuntu (KDE i mean) but it's in english, is there a way to change it? i haven't found it
<LjL> cmweb: no, i mean, what jrib asked
<aeromix> Please check your network device settings...etc
<drkm> how do I uncompress a .bz2 in terminal?
<SilentDis> DARKGuy:  when I want users to be able to mount partitions, i drop a single line into the /etc/fstab, and they can mount/unmount it at will.
<aeromix> kitche: any clue?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell drkm about bz2 | drkm, see the private message from Ubotu
<jrib> drkm: bunzip2 file.bz2
<DARKGuy> SilentDis: but this is samba, you know, network filesystems :/
<kitche> aeromix: not really the onyl thing I am thinking of is that iptables is not started
<cmweb> my bad jrib sorry, yes they are already .php
<SilentDis> DARKGuy:  you can do it with samba filesystems, once samba is installed :)
<jrib> cmweb: did you restart apache?
<drkm> LjL, jrib thanks
<aeromix> kitche: how do I start it?
<DARKGuy> SilentDis: Oh cool, didn't know that, yay for flexibility :D
<cmweb> yes twice now
<cmweb> ljl, yes twice now
<con-man> does anyone know why if Im not running xgl, my movies look like film negatives from cameras
<DARKGuy> SilentDis: thanks for the tip :P
<SilentDis> DARKGuy:  do you want it 'always' mounted, or a choice by the user?
<Fozzie> SilentDis, i had bad info, it is ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M IGP, 32mb ddr
<GaiaX11> In windows we have scanip to get ip and mac address from any other computer. Is there a similar program in Ubuntu?
<jrib> cmweb: do you have apache installed as well as apache2?
<kitche> aeromix: well it should autostart when ubuntu is started
<Fozzie> silentdis, according to hp site
<aeromix> GaiaX11: nmap x.x.x.0-X
<SilentDis> fozzie:  yikes.  then, yes, i'm surpprised you're pulling 800fps out of glxgears lol
<cmweb> jrib, no i only did apache 2 *this time*
<con-man> anyone?
<un_operateur1> gaia, arp maybe
<carutsu> anyone who knows?
<DARKGuy> SilentDis: as a choice would be good, I'm using fluxbox and LinNeighborhood, I just don't want to run into problems when I try to mount a shared folder in an XP machine with stuff saying "smbmount must be setuid root" and stuff like that
<cmweb> jrib, it wouldent matter any way i only loaded a apache 2 command
<Fozzie> SilentDis Surprised good? or Surprised bad? :)
<aeromix> kitche: the problem is IT DOESN'T ! apparently
<flasher222> how can i convert a wav file to mp3?
<jrib> cmweb: the servers start on their own
<LjL> !lame | flasher222
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<kenzuke> Anyone using Beryl?
<con-man> does anyone know why if Im not running xgl, my movies look like film negatives from cameras
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kenzuke about beryl | kenzuke, see the private message from Ubotu
<SilentDis> DARKGuy:  what command do you do, right now, to mount that smb share?
<cmweb> jrib, dont worry i only did apache 2
<flasher222> LjL: can mplayer convert a wav file to mp3?
<DARKGuy> SilentDis: none, I use LinNeighborhood, the samba commandline stuff confuses me to no end
<SilentDis> fozzie:  I'm surprized it's pushing 800fps.  I would expect lower.  hate to say it, but ATI is hell on wheels under windows, and just poor under linux :(
<LjL> flasher222: probably, it can convert just about anything... but lame (or soundkonverter) is probably easier
<jrib> cmweb: clear your browser cache? or try a different one
<carutsu> HELLO!?
<aeromix> there is too many people:(
<SilentDis> !hello | carutsu
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<carutsu> thanks Silent
<LjL> drkm: KDE, yes
<carutsu> hello, here's the story i downloaded ubuntu (it's in spanish), then i downloaded Kubuntu (KDE i mean) but it's in english, is there a way to change it? i haven't found it
<GaiaX11> aeromix: Does nmap get mac address also? From any other computer for example a neighbour PC using an external aerial?
* SilentDis giggles
<con-man> anyone?
<Fozzie> SilentDis, Hopefully fglrx will help, right?
<Capslock118> I deleted everything under my mounted ext3 folder to see if it would actually delete the stuff, the folders disappeared but the space is still take, This is how I gave myself permissions, does this mean i can read AND write? sudo chown -R marie:marie /storage
<Capslock118> sudo chmod -R 755 /storage
<LjL> carutsu: there should be K / System / Language Support, not sure it works extremely well though
<SilentDis> fozzie:  i think you're at about the limit that linux can push that card (IE, it's all setup right)
<drkm> LjL: why KDE over Gnome?
<cmweb> jrin, ljl | You guys are geniuses the browser was the problem it works now      Medal of honor to you both
<carutsu> let me see, thank you LjL
<cmweb> jrib*
<carutsu> i prefer KDE
<mzanfardino> !samba | carutsu
<pr0-j03> drkm: why not :P
<ubotu> carutsu: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<carutsu> is just so customizable
<SilentDis> DARKGuy:  you'll have to get your hands a bit dirty to get that mount point in there, i'm sorry to say.
<flasher222> LjL:  thanks!
<drkm> pr0-j03: KDE looked a bit clunky to me last time I used it hehe
<con-man> QQ
<toM|vendettA> hi is there a way to get flash to detect my webcam?
<mzanfardino> SWAT
<mzanfardino> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<niu> need for help!
<LjL> carutsu: otherwise,    sudo apt-get install  language-pack-kde-es-base  kde-i18n-es  language-pack-kde-es
<SilentDis> DARKGuy:  one main thing I've learned about linux:  you set it up once through a lengthly setup process, and it works forever PERIOD.  hehe
<LjL> cmweb: the browser? how?
<carutsu> finally
<Fozzie> SilentDis, What was that command you gave me earlier, to run through the video setup?
<carutsu> i knew that
<SilentDis> fozzie:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pr0-j03> Ok :D I am using it now.. I think i might go back to gnome myself. It is a bit clunky, and for some reason (this might not be KDE) i cant accsess my NFTS Partiton. APT-GET install ubuntu-desktop, HERE I COME :D
<mzanfardino> LjL: Can I install KDE if I've already go GNOME installed?
<un_operateur1> sure
<pr0-j03> I think you can
<LjL> drkm: programs i like better, more flexibility (at the expense of horribly crowd preferences windows), and more integration
<carutsu> pr0-j03 you should mount it first
<Fozzie> SilentDis i'll write it down this time before i log out.  Thanks for your help, it is deeply appreciated!!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mzanfardino about kde | mzanfardino, see the private message from Ubotu
<n2diy> SilentDis, nothing works forever, what is your backup strategy?
<pr0-j03> I tryed
<un_operateur1> KDE and Gnome and XFCE and any other WM can co-exist on the same machine
<SilentDis> fozzie:  any time :)
<SilentDis> n2diy:  a 1TB raid array on scsi with 10k rpm server hard drives, currently.  rofl
<pr0-j03> But it cant find it in /etc/somthingorother
<Fozzie> quit
<Fozzie> oops
<wimpies> are there packages for 2.1 openoffice ?
<carutsu> usually no
<carutsu> they think are too buggy
<wimpies> 2.1 has been released ...
<carutsu> the latest develompent isn't there usually
<carutsu> i know that
<n2diy> SilentDis, roger that, I'm trying to get Mondo working, but the developers haven't returned my email, in 36 hours. I don't have the hardware to match your setup.
<wimpies> and I have problems with some bugs
<mzanfardino> LjL: thank you, but the link didn't answer the basic question: can I have both GNOME and KDE installed on the same system?
<kitche> mzanfardino: yes
<un_operateur1> mzanfardino, yes
<pr0-j03> Yes, i think you can.
<pr0-j03> Lol.
<mzanfardino> thank you all!
<carutsu> totally YES
<LjL> mzanfardino: "to install from Ubuntu"... what does that suggest you? ;)
<pr0-j03> k :D
<SilentDis> n2diy: only reason I have something like that is because I came upon a true rare find on eBay.  some guy was selling drives, he had no idea what they were, and I swooped :)
<carutsu> actually i have booth right now
<niu> i can't use the uspalsh in my box.
<mzanfardino> bah... it suggests to me that it might replace GNOME... but that's why I asked
<SilentDis> n2diy:  i've had it for nearly 4 years now.  it's saved my butt numerous times to have an endless 'backup point' attached to my BSD server :)
<LjL> mzanfardino: there are only two downsides that i can think of: 1) your Gnome menus get crowded by KDE applications, and your KDE menus likewise  2) if you later decide to uninstall either Gnome or KDE, it's not necessarily very easy
<carutsu> exactly
<h0ndaracer2> how do i navigate to the home folder then to the exaples folder
<n2diy> SilentDis, ok, good for you. Then what was your backup strategy before that?
<LjL> mzanfardino: if you install KDE using aptitude instead of apt-get, the latter most probably becomes easier.
<carutsu> actually i still can't uninstall GNOME
<pr0-j03> Gah.  i have just started downloading Gnome GUI
<SilentDis> n2diy:  it was mostly based upon prayer and sacred incantations.
<carutsu> yea but uninstal GNOME is hard
<carutsu> couse it was ubuntu first
<LjL> carutsu: indeed, you can't. if you uninstall libgnome2.0-0, though, you'll have gotten rid of most of it
<Smitty> hello, I'm wondering if anyone can give me a diagnosis to some of my mp3's popping.  Is it the files?
<n2diy> SilentDis, I recently discovered that isn't very effective. :/
<slicky_> hi.. what is a "kicker"?     "What I do to solve this, is minimize Torrent to kicker, and then to maximize it again"
<drkm> LjL: how would I go about installing KDE to give it a go?
<SilentDis> n2diy:  no, no it isn't rofl
<LjL> Ubotu, tell drkm about kde | drkm, see the private message from Ubotu
<kuto> how come /etc/profile in ubuntu is so short?
<mzanfardino> LjL: thank you.  I use Kate for javascript editing, and thought that if I installed KDE it might run more cleanly.
<SilentDis> n2diy:  it helps to get the BEST witch doctor in the area though ;)
<Smitty> mp3's popping, anyone?
<carutsu> mm.. i see
<pr0-j03> DRKM
<LjL> mzanfardino: well, if you run KDE and then (besides Kate) mostly run GNOME programs on it, it'll be just as unclean or worse ;)
<biotrox> !drkm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drkm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> however after that usually is good to have the libreries isnt it?
<n2diy> SilentDis, so until I can get Mondo working, what should I be backing up besides /home?
<drkm> pr0:?
<pr0-j03> terminal: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DARKGuy> Gah, network messed up
<slicky_> ubotu: kicker
<kuto> where does ubuntu store the variable PATH?
<pr0-j03> drkm: see above :D
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<mzanfardino> LjL: ok, any suggestions for a new GUI editor for languages like javascript that run will in GNOME?
<slicky_> !ubotu: kicker
<carutsu> see ya later
<LjL> carutsu: i don't have the gnome libraries installed. i see no reason to take up hundreds of megs of disk, when i'm not using gnome applications :)
<LjL> blah
<SilentDis> n2diy:  if you've got /home backed up, that's a darn good start.  means you'll loose your os, and not much else.  under debian, it doesn't hurt to backup your package archives and some basic settings files too
<jrib> kuto: gets set in /etc/environment I believe
<LjL> mzanfardino: i use KDE myself, so not really...
<pr0-j03> I dont know if it will run in Gnome, but i am using Kate right now, its good.
<kuto> cool thanks
<un_operateur1> $PATH is usually defined in your shell's rcfile
<pr0-j03> im tired.
<mzanfardino> LjL: ok. I guess I will have to build a KDE vm and see if I like it any better (have no real preference, just used GNOME and not KDE).
<pr0-j03> ^^
<pr0-j03> mzanfardino: I think that you can install KDE, and then change the GUI with somthing called Session Manager?
<pr0-j03> Im not sure though.
<LjL> mzanfardino: actually, if you use aptitude to install it, i think you'll be able to completely remove it and be back to your GNOME desktop as you left it (perhaps making a new user for KDE might be best, if you really are concerned)
<n2diy> SilentDis, ok roger the .deb archives, any clue what settings files to backup?
<SilentDis> ok, i just herd David Bowie / Bing Crosby sing a duet of "Peace on Earth / Little Drummer Boy"  that was really cool :)
<LjL> mzanfardino: don't take my word on it, but i've done this before
<LjL> pr0-j03: you just need to click on the Sessions (or Options, in GDM) button in the display manager and select your session
<Drako60> http://pastebin.ca/280562  http://pastebin.ca/280571   http://pastebin.ca/280573   <-- would anyone care to look at that and help me out a bit
<SilentDis> n2diy:  depends on how much you're willing to restore later.  I'd say the xorg.conf can die, but maybe your /etc/fstab would be good... and in your /home, make sure you grab all .file config info.
<mzanfardino> LjL: thanks again
<mzanfardino> later
<n2diy> SilentDis, David Bowie, and Bing Crosby!? And I'm asking you for advice!!!??? :)
<SilentDis> n2diy:  rofl
<n2diy> SilentDis, roger on the files.
<kuto> jrib: what file does env read?
<nothlit> !sbackup | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Smitty> how do you diagnose mp3's that click or pop
<kuto> when you you export how do you unexport
<nothlit> n2diy, but it isn't like mondo from bare metal
<kuto> can you unset easily
<kuto> pls help
<SilentDis> n2diy:  depends, as I said, on what exactly you're willing to restore later, assuming the worst.
<nothlit> LjL, apt-get remove autoremove?
<LjL> nothlit: actually, it's just "apt-get autoremove"
<nothlit> LjL, oh, i just looked at psychocats.net
<LjL> nothlit: but i didn't have very exceptional experiences with that - while aptitude always worked nicely
<nothlit> LjL, oh it doesn't always work?
<SilentDis> n2diy:  I usually keep text files of everything I've configured sitting around (i installed this that and the other thing, they do this that the other, are attached to the package <packagename>, etc) in my /home folder
<LjL> nothlit: (specifically, i just installed GNOME to try something the other day, and autoremove didn't remove even half of it)
<n2diy> SilentDis, I was using sbackup, and it was a disaster, the restore program doesn't have a progress indicator, so you don't know when it is finished.
<nothlit> LjL, wow
<LjL> nothlit: apparently not - it probably does some thinking of its own in order to decide which packages you want and which you don't... but i'd rather just have aptitude removing *all* packages that i haven't installed explicitly
<ady> yo
<LjL> or perhaps it just still has some bugs
<n2diy> I just did a bare metal restore, with the install cd, and what I manged to get off sbackup.
<SilentDis> n2diy:  when I reinstall, i usually just copy over my .debs, my /home folder files, and then have a lengthly sudo apt-get install line that i've setup.
<nothlit> n2diy, its a tar, you can do it manually
<LjL> !cloning | SilentDis
<ady> is anyone in here using wine on ubuntu
<ubotu> SilentDis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<jrib> !anyone | ady
<ubotu> ady: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !ask | ady
<ubotu> ady: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> @lart jrib
* Ubugtu beats jrib senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<LjL> hey, it's enabled?!
<nothlit> LjL, ahh, i like aptitude better anyways
<SilentDis> ljl:  oh cool, was wondering how to do that in an easier way.  I've been just copying them around lol
<SilentDis> ljl:  thanks :D
<jrib> LjL: great... now everyone knows :P
<gyaresu> Hey. I've got two laptops now that need to have 'kdm' restarted because it just drops to a terminal. Any ideas?
<ady> are you all mostly linux people?
<DARKGuy> Hm, I installed Ubuntu using the alternate CD, plain CLI interface installed and installed Xorg, Fluxbox and such. I just installed Kate and Konsole (since it was needed by Kate's terminal window) but then it replaced my Bash terminal in Fluxbox. Is there a way to change the default terminal app somewhere?
<SilentDis> LjL: oh god... they didn't enable all of them, did they?
<LjL> ady: is that a trick question?
<un_operateur1> aptitude has a nasty habit of removing packages that are needed by other 3rd party packages compiled from source, etc
<SilentDis> @ferengi
<gyaresu> ady: You mean smart?
<drkm> if I go ahead and install KDE via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. will it switch over from Gnome on my next restart or do I need to edit some for of config?
<SilentDis> LjL: that answers that at least lol
<drkm> for = sort*
<n2diy> SilentDis, what is a tar I can do manually? Now I use Nautilus's archive feature.
<SilentDis> n2diy:  you're looking to tar what?
<gyaresu> Anyone else having KDM crash on startup?
<un_operateur1> drkm, you'll need to chose KDE at logon
<DARKGuy> drkm: you'll have to choose your session (to be KDE) when you restart and are back on GDM
<Drako60> well obviously no one wants to even tell me they don't have a clue, let alone help. this officially sucks
<drkm> ok thanks
<nothlit> !X | gyaresu
<ubotu> gyaresu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n2diy> SilentDis, I'm not looking to tar anything, you brought that up.(?)
<DARKGuy> Drako60: If you don't ask, don't expect an answer :/ I haven't seen a question by you so...
<cmweb> can i just place a command instide a script and have it work?
<SilentDis> Drako60: i'm here, just missed your question.  ask again :)
<gyaresu> nothlit: Thanks but this is specific and happening on two different laptops now.
<nothlit> dkrm, to choose which display/logon manager you want you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm)
<ady> LjL i have recently turned away from M$ window$
<cmweb> such as /usr/local/bin/noip2
<un_operateur1> cmweb, sure -- as long as the script is run properly
<Drako60> http://pastebin.ca/280562  http://pastebin.ca/280571   http://pastebin.ca/280573   <-- would anyone care to look at that and help me out a bit
<SilentDis> n2diy:  i didn't lol
<nothlit> gyaresu, you want something other than restarting kdm?
<Drako60> DARKGuy, i've asked three times so far
<ozoneco> is there a sudo level file manager with a GUI?
<DARKGuy> Drako60: ah, my bad then oO
<LjL> ady: well, this is the support channel for Ubuntu. Ubuntu is a Linux distribution, so yeah, i suppose we mostly do use Linux in here
<un_operateur1> sudoing a GUI is bad practise
<ady> haha
<SilentDis> Drako60:  what's the gist of your problem?  I've got 43 windows up right now, and can't hit the pastebin.
<gyaresu> nothlit: I've got no crash logs. It restarts just fine. It just doesn't want to start up from boot.
<un_operateur1> s/practise/practice/
<LjL> ozoneco: what's wrong with just doing Alt+F2 and typing "gksudo nautilus"?
<LjL> well, right, there's a few things wrong with that, but still
<ozoneco> LjL: nothing, prolly the answer i was looking for, ty
<un_operateur1> you almost never need to run nautilus (or anything else GUI for that matter) as root
<nothlit> gyaresu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<blanky> hey guys, I was downloading eclipse-sdk through sudo apt-get install, but it was a 100 something MB download, I stopped it with CTRL+C because I don't wnat to download it right now, is there a way to remove the stuff it downloaded?
<Drako60> SilentDis, kernel crashing, X randomly crashing, nv_sata hangs without passing grub noapci noapic, gcc-4.1 segfaults when trying to compile kernel 2.6.19, shall i go on? oh yeah and ioctl errors
<DARKGuy> Drako60: what's the problem specifically? :/
<DARKGuy> Ah
<un_operateur1> drak -- apt-get install -f
<LjL> ozoneco: just keep in mind that to run GUI programs as root you should use "gksudo" rather than "sudo" - and also as un_operateur1 said, you should try to avoid that anyway
<blanky> anyone
<n2diy> SilentDis, you did, at 20:23, but it doesn't matter. I'm archiving with Nautilus, and have a test box setup now to test it on.
<nothlit> gyaresu, otherwise, you can check if its a service with rcconf (command line tool) or something like bum, i don't know the kde equivalent
<DARKGuy> oO holy hell
<SilentDis> Drako60:  i was just having virtually the same issues... my problem is a psu failing.
<gyaresu> nothlit: Yeah. I havn't done that yet. Silly me. Thanks.
<ozoneco> ok, appreciated
<blanky> okay just ignore me, guys :'(
<blanky> LjL: you?
<LjL> blanky: sudo apt-get clean
<ady> blanky, i would help ya but i'm also a new
<blanky> LjL: *thumbs up*
<blanky> ady: thanks anyways :D
<Drako60> SilentDis, PSU is fine to my knowledge, this just started happening since i installed the last kernel security update
<SilentDis> blanky:  it'll store the partial files in a partial area until you finish the install
<SilentDis> blanky:  they won't affect your machine at all.
<blanky> SilenceGold: oohh...
<blanky> wow, I already did sudo apt-get clean though :'(
<blanky> so i guess they're gone?
<cmweb> Fatal error:  Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/admin/install2.php on line 69 occures when running a script, does ubuntu carry the function?
<gyaresu> nothlit: ls /etc/rc5.d/
<SilentDis> blanky:  yes, clean will kill the debs
<un_operateur1> blanky, you might need this instead  -- apt-get install -f
<blanky> oh well, thanks anyways for the info SilenceGold
<LjL> cmweb: only if you install the mysql php module
<un_operateur1> or better aptitude install -f
<computermc> I am installing mysql-administrator by source, and it says it depends on glib. My problem is that I can't find it in the package manger. Any suggestions?
<blanky> thanks un_operateur1
<CalJohn> I'm using urxvt (rxvt-unicode) and it sets it's font in ~/.Xdefaults .  However, no font setting I ever use ever works correctly - it sticks with its own font - a nasty one.  my current font line is "#URxvt*font:            xft:Bitstream Vera Sans mono:size=16"  This works fine on another machine (gentoo).  What's the problem?
<LjL> cmweb: php5-mysql
<cmweb> ljl, i apperantly didnt do a full lamp
<LjL> cmweb: guess so
<jrib> computermc: mysql-admin is in the universe repository
<Drako60> DARKGuy, unfortantly i wasn't able to grab the ioctl errors, as the system froze and it wasn't logged
<eyalw> hi, cam driver help, logitech cam
<cmweb> ljl, i have it
<SilentDis> drako60:  if you're getting random crashes that seem to be kinda all over the place, I always suspect heat/psu first.  just me and how I work (from experience).  other than that, i'm not sure what could be causing such things.
<nothlit> gyaresu, yes? what about run level 5?
<Starcraftmazter_> hi, for some reason, as of today, when I start gaim, it exits 1-2 seconds after it finishes signing on
<eyalw> i tried it with aMSN, it recognized a device named logitech quickCam and a channel named webcam, but the picture is gray
<antjmon> sorry to cut in guys, can anyone tell me or point me in the direction of allowing an already configured user to use mythtv?  it is already configured correctly under user: mythtv
<DARKGuy> Drako60: x_x SilentDis is right though, sometimes hardware issues can give you a real hard time in software (I've had problems like that happening under Windoze, and it was just a high temp inside the case :/ )
<jrib> CalJohn: does it work after you do 'xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults' ?
<n2diy> computermc, did you try synaptic?
<cmweb> ljl, php5-mysql is already the newest version.
* zylche points antjmon north
<gyaresu> nothlit: just mentioned it for finding out what services start at that runlevel. platform agnostic :)
<computermc> n2diy: I found it in synaptic and I'm trying to install it, hold on just a sec
<eyalw> hi, cam driver help, logitech cam
<ady> i had to reinstall this opperating system 5 times to get it to work right
<jrib> CalJohn: also, what is the # for?  I've never used that
<un_operateur1> Starcraftmazter_, start gaim from a command line -- perhaps you'll get useful error messages spat out there
<un_operateur1> gaim &
<Starcraftmazter_> good idea, thanks
<SilentDis> redneck heat issue solution:  case side off, box fan in :D
<Drako60> DARKGuy, yes i've had that problem on the 3.3 rail before, but that doesn't explain why sata_nv hangs at boot even when the system was off for over 2 hours
<admin_> Hello
<Drako60> hehe SilentDis i could pull the side off wouldn't bother me
<nothlit> gyaresu, yeah but tools are nice for disabling :)
<nothlit> gyaresu, but not necessarily removing
<DARKGuy> Drako60: heh, in that I wouldn't have a clue since I've never had experience with SATA stuff :/
<CalJohn> jrib: no, that still doesn't work.  the "#" was a typo (i was testing different fonts by commenting them out).
<SilentDis> i shall return in a bit.  got some stuff to do around the house
<computermc> n2diy: that worked thanks
<jrib> CalJohn: comments use a ! in those files
<nothlit> un_operateur1, theres a ncurses gaim now
<Starcraftmazter_> (gaim:11479): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_get_name: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<Starcraftmazter_> ** (gaim:11479): WARNING **: cannot open display: unset
<CalJohn> jrib: heh, i know, just realised that :p
<ozoneco> how do i put /var/www back to the defaults for the folder and its contents?
<n2diy> computermc, nada, does mc stand for motorcycle club?
<nothlit> export DISPLAY=:0
<un_operateur1> nothlit, you mean naim??
<ozoneco> for the rights
<LjL> cmweb: what about libapache2-mod-auth-mysql  ?
<BillyBober09> How do i install A driver on ubuntu
<nothlit> un_operateur1, dunno, its like a plugin or something, i saw it on the blog
<computermc> they're my initials
<jrib> CalJohn: maybe that was the problem?
<blanky> Starcraftmazter_: you were trying to run vnc?
<un_operateur1> nothlit, what fun would that be eh? :)
<Starcraftmazter_> I don
<Starcraftmazter_> I don't think so *
<blanky> Starcraftmazter_: if it still happens, try logging out and logging back in
<whyameye> BillyBober09: what driver do you want to install? Have you just tried the device to see if it works out of the box?
<Starcraftmazter_> ok
<n2diy> BilyBober09, you don't they are call modules, what are you trying to get to work?
<computermc> n2diy: they're my initials
<blanky> Starcraftmazter_: FIRST, though, do sudo apt-get install irssi
<CalJohn> jrib: apparantly not.  :(
<Starcraftmazter_> whats irssi
<BillyBober09> its a neomagic graphics card
<blanky> just in case you can't get into gnome/kde/whatever, if you can't, type irssi for irc
<Drako60> DARKGuy, also doesn't really explain why gcc would be segfaulting
<n2diy> computermc, roger that.
<blanky> it's a command line irc client
<LjL> !usernames | BillyBober09
<ubotu> BillyBober09: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<Starcraftmazter_> irssi is already the newest version.
<whyameye> BillyBober09: well...does it work?
<BillyBober09>  Tab not sure what u mean
<blanky> Starcraftmazter_: okay, try logging out and bakc in then
<Starcraftmazter_> ok
<blanky> Starcraftmazter_: i suggest a complete restart if you dont mind
<DARKGuy> Drako60: No idea either, have you tried using another kernel version? blind guess but who knows oO
<whyameye> BillyBober09: why do you think you need to install a driver for this neomagic?
<shwag> so why would phpmyadmin be using an old configuration if I completely deleted the old configuration already?
<BillyBober09> whyameye: liekt his
<n2diy> ubotu, what is this !tab stuff? I've been typing prefixes manually?
<Drako60> DARKGuy, no but that was one of my guesses too
<jrib> CalJohn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37276/ is mine and it seems to work, can you try that file?
<LjL> !tab | n2diy, BillyBober09
<ubotu> n2diy, BillyBober09: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DARKGuy> Drako60: It might be worth a shot then :P
<CalJohn> jrib: site seems to be down
<Drako60> hrm and no way to test my PSU
<BillyBober09> im still confused, do u mean the tab button
<CalJohn> jrib: ignore last message
<LjL> BillyBober09: just try typing "billy" and the the TAB key on your keyboard
<BillyBober09> BillyBober09,
<n2diy> ubotu, not working for me, but I'm new to irc, where should I go to learn this stuff?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working for me, but I'm new to irc, where should I go to learn this stuff? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BillyBober09> oh ok
<BillyBober09> so`i type the name and then tab and then message right
<un_operateur1> n2diy, ubotu is a bot not a human eh :)
<un_operateur1> n2diy, what are you trying to learn about?
<j0rg3> Hello, all.
<un_operateur1> hey j0rg3
<BillyBober09> ubun
<j0rg3> How are you, un_op?
<CalJohn> jrib: still no difference
<jrib> CalJohn: weird, I change font size and it doens't seem to affect it.  The other stuff seems to work though (I changed the height to 45 rows)
<un_operateur1> j0rg3, good good :)
<un_operateur1> you?
<Dr34mC0d3r> when i type date I get Fri Dec 15 18:41:15 MST 2006  I need to set it to CST. Anyone???? thanks
<n2diy> ubotu is a bot heh!? Ok, I was getting to like him too. I trying to learn auto completion of user names. Tab isn't working for me.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot heh!? Ok, I was getting to like him too. I trying to learn auto completion of user names. Tab isn't working for me. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> CalJohn: do other settings work for you?
<Dr34mC0d3r> ubuntu 6.06
<j0rg3> Very good.  I've just installed Xubuntu Edgy on the computer that I am about to give to my son and I am testing.
<CalJohn> jrib: nope.  seems that no settings do.  i just tried swapping round the foreground/background settings, and no colour changes.  weird.
<un_operateur1> n2diy, that depends on the program you use -- is this exclusive to aparticular program?
<BillyBober09> whyameye, i my problem is that i cant get my screen resolution big its very small like 6 hundreed something x somehting
<Krinkle> I installed fine, but I can't boot after restarting.
<un_operateur1> cool j0rg3 I hope the upgrade went fine (fingers-crossed)
<whyameye> BillyBober09: and you already tried system -> pref -> screen resolution, I take it?
<Krinkle> it says "PCI: JMB36x enabling dual function on 0000:06:00.0" and when I google this I only get people who couldn't install in the first place
<BillyBober09> whyameye, yep
<n2diy> un_operateurl, I don't know, I'm running Xchat, and I don't do enough stuff on the command line to find it useful, but let me go check it out in a terminal.
<j0rg3> Yeah.  This is my first Xubuntu install.  A little trouble getting past the onboard video.  Small stuff.  It is quite impressive.
<Starcraftmazter> still does it eh
<jrib> CalJohn: what if you specify it with a switch to urxvt itself?
<whyameye> BillyBober09: try on the command line: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go through the menus and add the resolutions you want.
<j0rg3> un_op, I see that you are VERY busy.  I'll let you help the people who need it.  ;)
<un_operateur1> j0rg3, not really -- just lurking mostly :)
<BillyBober09> whyameye, thats what my teacher told me to do but i went through the whole thing and it wont work
<Dr34mC0d3r> when i type date I get Fri Dec 15 18:41:15 MST 2006  I need to set it to CST. Anyone???? thanks - ubuntu 6.06
<kuto> hi
<kuto> how do i ssh in my localhost?
<whyameye> BillyBober09: did you select the resolutions you want?
<un_operateur1> Starcraftmazter, try this command in a terminal --  DISPLAY=:1 gaim &
<jrib> kuto: have you install openssh-server?
<n2diy> un_operateur1, it seems to work in terminal, now I'm going to try it here.
<BillyBober09> whyameye, yes I selected like 5 of them
<un_operateur1> oops
<un_operateur1> DISPLAY=:0 gaim
<j0rg3> un_up, it looks quite complicated to me.  :)
<un_operateur1> sorry, mind the first mistake :)
<Starcraftmazter> 5079
<whyameye> BillyBober09: what did you choose when it asked you about configuring the screen. I think you choose "simple, medium, advanced."
<kuto> jrib: i have the openssh-client installed will that work
<jrib> kuto: well you need the server to connect to
<un_operateur1> kuto, you need the openssh-server too
<n2diy> un_operateur1: it works, but there is seems to be a critical number of characters needed? un didn't work, but un_ did.
<nothlit> kuto, you don't ssh into your localhost, you already have access to it, ssh is for 'remote' computers
<BillyBober09> whyameye, i have tried all three, I have been through the process many times
<BillyBober09> why
<CalJohn> jrib: yep, command line switches work.  "urxvt -tr -tint blue -sh 40" is a lot of fun.  I like blue.
<Geoffrey2> lesse, my ubuntu laptop is essentially hung again...the desktop is up, but no applications will start
<CalJohn> jrib: ;)
<un_operateur1> yes n2diy .. because tab has to disambiguate between two or more people whose names begin with un
<whyameye> BillyBober09: so you set the horizontal and vertical refresh rates to match your monitor...
<BillyBober09> whyameye, my main concern was medium
<n2diy> un_operateur1: roger that.
<BillyBober09> whyameye, didnt know what to do there
<whyameye> BillyBober09: I can't remember medium specifically. Did you choose a large size for your monitor?
<kuto> jrib: where does ubuntu store hostname?
<BillyBober09> whyameye, 1024 x something
<un_operateur1> if tab doesnt respond at first -- its a sign -- press it twice quickly -- it suggests names for you
<jrib> kuto: system > administration > networking  to change it
<kuto> jrib: where does ubuntu store hostname localhost and the 127.0.0.1
<n2diy> Are there any tricks to installing a new kernel with dpkg, I should be aware of?
<j0rg3> un_op: Maybe it is just the separate conversations going on.  I've not been on IRC in quite awhile.
<whyameye> BillyBober09: that's a resolution, but maybe it is "simple" which asks you the size of your monitor in inches.
<whyameye> BillyBober09: is this an old monitor i.e. not "plug and play?"
<un_operateur1> j0rg3, it's basically one big conversation -- lucky i have a big monitor :)
<Stormx2> I'm so proud I got my wireless working, hehe
<BillyBober09> whyameye, its a laptop. Toshiba tecra 8000
<Geoffrey2> I am finding when I leave the computer unattended for significant periods of time, I'll come back to find that nothing will start, and the normal shutdown procedure won't work....
<Starcraftmazter> any other ideas?
<wickedly_cool> wow 830 users and not one operator
<un_operateur1> kuto -- /etc/hosts
<BillyBober09> whyameye, i bought it used
<jrib> kuto: the relevant files are /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.  If you decide to edit these by hand for some reason, make sure they agree
<Geoffrey2> won't work, as in, clicking on the red icon results in absolutely nothing happening at all
<nothlit> wickedly_cool, there are, but they don't reveal themselves unless they need to do something
<j0rg3> un_op: JAJA!  (I laugh in Spanish).  You are a much better multi-tasker than I.
<whyameye> BillyBober09: Google is your friend. I googled for you and the first link has a solution to your problem: http://outlands.ca/linux/t8000.html
<n2diy> wickedly_cool: you can talk ubotu, the bot.
<Starcraftmazter> ah hey here's something, Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.
<Starcraftmazter> This is a bug in the software and has happened through
<Starcraftmazter> no fault of your own.
<DARKGuy> j0rg3: Jaja, I can laugh too, 'cause I'm spanish, ha! :P
<wickedly_cool> oh i see... undercover
<jrib> CalJohn: when in doubt head to bug tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/rxvt-unicode/+bug/65102
<un_operateur1> Starcraftmazter, you could try a uninstall/reinstall .. it might help
<Starcraftmazter> okey
<dcordes> des
<kuto> jrib: ok well in fedora your localhost is set to 127.0.0.1 already but you can specify your hostname by editing /etc/hostname or /etc/host now how do i edit my hostname?
<un_operateur1> j0rg3, I wish i could do better :)
<BillyBober09> whyameye, thanks i'll take A look. I tried google and apparently I searched for the wrong thing. What exactly am i looking for?
<j0rg3> DARK: I entendo muy poco espanol (if that makes sense).  But I know how to laugh! JAJA!
<wickedly_cool> anyone use cedega on ubuntu?
<jrib> kuto: system > administration > networking , hit the "General" tab
<j0rg3> entiedo, I think.  Sorry.
<un_operateur1> kuto -- sudo hostname <hostname>
<whyameye> BillyBober09: what you need is to add the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines that the site mentions. The directions are for Breezy but they will work for any version of ubuntu.
<DARKGuy> j0rg3: it did, and that's a good start heh :)
<un_operateur1> or editing /etc/hostname
<kuto> jrib: what is the gnome equivalent of that? i need to administer that without administration in new user i am in new user sorry
<DARKGuy> wickedly_cool: I do, not much but it works for some games why?
<j0rg3> un_op:  This would drive me crazy.  You must have a BAWLS drip in your arm.
<un_operateur1> lol no
<jrib> kuto: that is the gnome equivalent.  Do you not have the "administration" menu?
<un_operateur1> just nimble fingers and a 20/20 vision :)
<BillyBober09> whyameye, ok thanks i may be back dunno hopefully not
<Dr34mC0d3r> when i type date I get Fri Dec 15 18:41:15 MST 2006  I need to set it to CST. Anyone help ???? thanks - ubuntu 6.06
<whyameye> BillyBober09: do you know how to edit as root?
<n2diy> kuto, sudo gives you admin privledges.
<un_operateur1> Dr34mC0d3r, is there a specific reason for doing this?
<FernandoCordes> how can i remove a dir and all of its content?
<kuto> jrib: my user dont have admin priveledges
<jrib> FernandoCordes: rm -r directory
<nothlit> FernandoCordes, rm -fr /path/to/dir
<un_operateur1> and what is CST and MST ?? how do they differ -- sorry, i'm a european
<The_Jack_of_Club> if i share something in linux then go to windows and try to access the share it asks for a user name... how do i enable guest authentication so that windows can read my smb shares on my ubuntu comp with out a password?
<jrib> kuto: oh, well you need them to change the hostname.  Can you switch to the user that does have admin privs?
<j0rg3> DARK: Thanks, I am trying.  Mostly I set my phones and equip to have Spanish menus.  That is how I am starting.  ;)  I know juegos like the back of my hand.
<BillyBober09> whyameye, no
<kuto> jrib: yes by terminal
<j0rg3> JAJA
<jrib> kuto: how?
<Dr34mC0d3r> un_operateur1 - my php data insert's are recording the same incorrect date - i thought that if i correct the system date that would fix my data issue...
<CalJohn> jrib: hmmm.  this is an annoying bug.
<The_Jack_of_Club> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<CalJohn> never cooperate!
<The_Jack_of_Club> forgot about ubotu :)
<n2diy> FernandoCordes: open a terminal, enter "sudo nautilus" go to the directory you want, right click, and send it to the trash.
<kuto> hey jrib: i change my nickname to untony ok
<CalJohn> jrib: thanks for the help
<untony2> hi jrib
<jrib> CalJohn: yeah, I had always used it with capital letters too
<jrib> untony2: hello
<The_Jack_of_Club> bah
<un_operateur1> Dr34mC0d3r, you can formulate your own date format like this  date +"%H %M %S %p"  --  type date --help at the command line for extra options
<The_Jack_of_Club> no help
<orangefly> can anyone tell me why my shared folder on my ubuntu server keeps say access is denied when i try to write to it....???....
<j0rg3> un_op: I put a Knoppix disk in my computer and it no longer works.  Why?
<The_Jack_of_Club> how do i get windows to stop asking for a username and password
<The_Jack_of_Club> all i need
<kuto> ok i log back in with admin support ubuntu is now looking like XP
<whyameye> BillyBober09: "sudo" gives you admin privs. So the best thing to do is go to the terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then edit the file by adding/modifying the Horiz and Vert lines they mention. Make sure you save the file.
<CalJohn> jrib: damnit, it doesn't even work with lower case
<FernandoCordes> n2diy: i knew how to do it nautilus but i was looking for the command. thx anyways
<un_operateur1> j0rg3, by disk i suppose you mean CD/DVD ??
<jrib> CalJohn: did you merge?
<Geoffrey2> what's the key combo to pull up tty1?
<FernandoCordes> how can i remove all files containing a certain string?
<jrib> Geoffrey2: ctrl-alt-f1
<CalJohn> jrib: aha.  :)
<j0rg3> un_op:  You are a noble man.  I was just making a joke.
<nothlit> The_Jack_of_Club, you can add as passwd with smbpasswd, or edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and change security to share
<un_operateur1> Geoffrey2, CTRL+ALT+F1
<n2diy> FernandoCordes: roger
<un_operateur1> j0rge :d
<lufis> What does it mean for a processor to have one speed "internally" and another "externally"?
<The_Jack_of_Club> ok ill try that
<Drako60> is make modules still required when compiling a kernel?
<Geoffrey2> oh fun, I can't even get tty1 to come up now
<blanky> GUYS! :'( I updated the kernel through the updates program and not my /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't have the windows entry!
<blanky> How can I Add it?
<CalJohn> jrib: so how come you can use caps?
<lufis> blanky: why in god's name would you want to add THAT? ;)
<n2diy> Does the system abandon the first tty when X starts? I always use ctl+F2.
<blanky> can anyone help me? :(
<nothlit> !grub | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<somerville32> !ask | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lufis> blanky: look for a backup file
<untony2> jrib: i am in network settings
<wy> strange. My ubuntu started to crash
<baconbacon> lufis, internal clock speed vs external bus speed
<jrib> CalJohn: well the size was changing but the font wasn't.  It used to work fine on previous versions of ubuntu
<blanky> somerville32: I did ask my question, read next time
<nothlit> somerville32, he asked the question first
<jrib> untony2: hit the "general" tab
<blanky> lufis: none
<lufis> baconbacon: ah, thank you
<untony2> jrib ok
<blanky> thanks nothlit
<somerville32> blanky: There is a script to update grub, one sec
<Geoffrey2> ok, how about to kill all processes?
<untony2> jrib ok i see it i dont want to change my host name
<blanky> somerville32: er, thanks, but I don't think I want to update grub...?
<graft> anyone got recommendations for a nice video editor?
<blanky> I just want to re-add my windows partition entry
<jrib> untony2: ok
<whyameye> graft: cinelerra
<untony2> jrib where does ubuntu store those hostname aliases for other ipaddress
<jrib> Geoffrey2: turn off your computer.  What do you mean exactly?
<un_operateur1> I wonder if dpkg-reconfigure --priority low; grub helps in that instance
<somerville32> blanky: I don't mean the software :P
<whyameye> graft: I had quite a time installing it though. But that was awhile ago....
<Jordan_U_> somerville32: to update grub use: sudo update-grub
<n2diy> I answered my own question, the system does free up the first tty when X starts.
<graft> whyameye: there a deb version of it?
<untony2> jrib where does ubuntu store those hostname aliases for other ipaddress
<blanky> oo
<un_operateur1> untony2, /etc/hosts I think
<untony2> jrib where does ubuntu store those hostname aliases for other ipaddress#@$%#@$@%4
<somerville32> blanky, what Jordan_U_ said
<n2diy> somerville32: Would that be in NJ?
<jrib> untony2: /etc/hosts, but if you edit the one for 127.0.0.1 you ahve to update /etc/hostname
<blanky> Jordan_U_ and somerville32 so should I do that?
<blanky> somerville32: oh okay
<lufis> blanky: are you sure a backup isn't just hidden?
<whyameye> graft: there was but it didn't work for me, so I had to build. But you could try the deb version. Not sure where it is.
<jrib> untony2: you only have to ask your question once
<somerville32> blanky, :)
<blanky> lufis: I searched, I only found menu.lst~ but that's from kate (im using kate to view it)
<somerville32> blanky, If it doesn't fix it, I'll tell you how to add it manually
<blanky> somerville32: thanks :)
<somerville32> n2diy, NJ?
<wy> Is there a way to find out the cause of a crash? Everytime I insert a cd, it will crash
<Geoffrey2> jrib, ok, I thought someone had told me about a command like Alt-SysReq-K, or something along that line...
<whyameye> graft: try this http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/blog/?p=47
<untony2> ok thanks alot jrib
<untony2> alot
<n2diy> somerville32: Somervill, New Jersey?
<lufis> blanky: isn't a file with ~ on it backup? :P
<nothlit> blanky, ~ is probably a backup automatically made by kate
<jrib> Geoffrey2:
<jrib> Geoffrey2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raising_Skinny_Elephants_Is_Utterly_Boring ?
<blanky> nothlit lufis that's what I meant, yes
<somerville32> n2diy, Oh!! Ugh.. I live in Canada if thats what you are asking. Somerville is my last name ;] 
<lufis> blanky: ah, sorry i can't be of more help
<untony2> can someone type my nickname
<untony2> can someone type my nickname
<jrib> untony2:
<nothlit> blanky, oh sorry, i skim a lot on support channels
<blanky> lufis: lol thanks anyways, somerville32 and Jordan_U_ helped enough :), thanks anyways!
<nothlit> untony2,
<un_operateur1> Dr34mC0d3r, I hope you're ok with what i suggested
<blanky> nothlit: it's okay :)
<fj2> hy all!
<untony2> again
<untony2> untony2
<n2diy> somerville32: , ok, I used to hang out in Somerville, NJ.
<jrib> untony2: do this in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<wastrel> UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUu
<somerville32> n2diy, Cool! :)
<wy> Hi, can anyone help with with the crashing problem?
<somerville32> wy: Sure.
<untony2> hi wy i can help
<fj2> got a veeery big problem.... anyone from the usa here, willing to ping a server for me?
<blanky> somerville32: should my menu.lst have the windows entry after I do sudo update-grub? or after I Restart, because I did that command and then cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | less and didn't find the windows entry
<nothlit> wastrel, shhhh :P
<wy> untony2, somerville32 : thank you!
<somerville32> blanky, Should automatically have it
<graft> whyameye: cool, thanks
<ady> wy, depends if its a partional problem, if not i cant help
<blanky> somerville32: yeah, it doesn't appear to have been modified
<fj2> hmm... anyone here who is playing counter strike?
<somerville32> blanky, Do you have /boot on a separate partition?
<j0rg3> un_op:  What app do you use for providing background music while you answer this waterfall of inquire?
<slyboots_> People still play that crap?
<untony2> thanks guys
<fj2> or any other steam-game?
<blanky> somerville32: no sir
<ady> fjy i would be if i could get it to work
<slyboots_> Jeez
<somerville32> blanky: See query
<fj2> ady ... that means?
<blanky> somerville32: Im looking for a menu.lst template file online
<blanky> okay
<whyameye> graft: you might check the cinelerra irc channel too. I remember some of the guys that actually build the .deb packages hang out there.
<toM|vendettA> hi is there a way to get flash to detect my webcam?
<FernandoCordes> i'm trying to remove a module named vmnet (vmware networking) when i use sudo rmmod -f vmnet i get ressource temporarily unavailable. is there any way to get rid of this?
<graft> use the webcam to take a picture of flash...
<carutsu> hello
<wy> I installed a Windows XP in the first partition just now. Before that it's a normal partition I used to store large files. After that I reinstalled grub. Later ubuntu can start. But things go strange that it crashes everytime I insert a CD
<toM|vendettA> fj2: the steam servers are down.
<j0rg3> Hello, carutsu
<Geoffrey2> I guess I could just reboot the whole thing...problem is, this problem keeps recurring, and I'd prefer to find a way to make it go away
<Galaeron> Hey guys whats up - Im new to Ubuntu and linux ^^ so I got a quick question...How the heck do you get xchat installed? I tried running the apt-get commands and it couldn't find the package and when I used the package-manager I could find nothing there. ANy ideas?
<FernandoCordes> wy: never do this :-)99
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, you should try that in single-user mode
<Thuryn> hey
<carutsu> can anyone tell me how to add packages (no programs) in KDE? like Synaptics?
<k1piee> sup
<wastrel> Galaeron:  xchat isn't in the default software repositories
<wy> FernandoCordes: But why does it crash?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Galaeron about universe | Galaeron, see the private message from Ubotu
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: how can i get into single-user mode?
<k1piee> ok
<LjL> !xchat | Galaeron
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<FernandoCordes> wy: don't ask. sounds really strange
<wastrel> !universe | Galaeron
<ubotu> Galaeron: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i want help
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastrel> Galaeron:  you need to "enable universe"
<n2diy> Galaeron: did you try synaptic? System/admin/synapic
<ubuntu> how to enter in su to be root admin
<tonyyarusso> fj2: If you're referring to us.archive.ubuntu.com, I get nothing.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ubuntu about sudo | ubuntu, see the private message from Ubotu
<somerville32> !repositories | galaeron
<ubotu> galaeron: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, in a terminal --- sudo telinit 1
<Galaeron> wow thanks guys...replies out my anus :)
<lufis> :-o
<FernandoCordes> !gnome-terminal | ubuntu
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 408 kB
<wy> untony2, somerville32 : Any ideas about that?
<carutsu> if i uninstall GNOME does synaptics go with it?
<Jordan_U_> ubuntu: don't use su, use : sudo -S
<slyboots_> Okay, Ran into a crappy problem, Installed Ubuntu after blitzing my drive *Sob* Tried to install Mplayer but, It wont install because Im on a AMD64 bit system
<LjL> carutsu: it's a GNOME program, so yes, i guess
<lufis> carutsu: I don't think so
<somerville32> wy: Does Windows crash or Ubuntu?
<carutsu> ok, but how can i add packages with KDE?
<slyboots_> Can I not.. force it to use the 32bit version and install any needed files?
<wy> somerville32: Ubuntu crashes
<un_operateur1> gnome-app-install &      might still be lurking
<nothlit> carutsu, kde has adept
<somerville32> wy: I
<carutsu> i mean i know there is adop or something
<carutsu> ok
<somerville32> wy: Not sure how the two are related
<Jordan_U_> ubuntu: That is a lowercase "s" so it's actually: sudo -s :)
<carutsu> but it doesnt display all that synaptics do
<wy> somerville32: I can boot normally and as long as I don't insert a CD, it's fine
<n2diy> carutsu: unless you have another windows manager installed, my guess would be yes.
<LjL> carutsu: Adept, yes. but you can always also use apt-get / aptitude
<nothlit> carutsu, you can always reinstall synaptic and use it in kde
<ady> wy, its a ntfs partional problem
<somerville32> wy: Insert a cd during Ubuntu is running or during the boot process?
<wy> somerville32: OK. ignore the windows part. I
<carutsu> i like synaptic
<nothlit> !linux32 | slyboots_
<wastrel> i like aptitude ok
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In component main, is extra. Version 1-3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: this thing won't take my password. some kind of strange because i only have this one password
<carutsu> i want everithing gnome related out but synaptic
<theonceandfuture> Is there a ogg ripper that is faster than Sound juicer? Oh and perhaps has something that detects a skip or scratch in the disc?
<nothlit> whats the collection of utils to run bits in 32 bit mode
<wy> somerville32: during it's running.
<nothlit> run apps
<carutsu> is there a way to do that?
<j0rg3> Well, kids.  It was nice hanging about. This "big conversation" is about to make my eyes bleed.  I know enough that I hope to answer my own questions.  I don't know enough to answer any other questions with confidence.  L8r t8rs!
<wy> ady: How can I have this problem?
<LjL> carutsu: no can do, synaptic does depend about other gnome-related things... it just can't run without them. they aren't incredibly many, though
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, hmm, and you are using your password, right?
<somerville32> wy: Thats weird. Never heard of that happening.
<Galaeron> Man these links are pretty vast...ill be reading for awhile. Thanks again guys
<LjL> carutsu: i suggest you just start by removing libgnome. i don't think synaptic should be removed by that alone
<wy> somerville32: yes. weird...
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: right, i'm trying the password that normally brings me into my xsession
<FernandoCordes> i have no other
<carutsu> libgnome...
<somerville32> wy: Try searching through the bug reports at http://bugs.launchpad.net
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, maybe this --- gksu telinit 1
<ubuntu> now i can't understand
<slyboots_> So I need to install linux32 then?
<somerville32> wy: The forums would be a good place to check too.
<wy> somerville32: Ah... Because windows XP can't be installed in Thinkpad T60's SATA disk, I turned the mode into "compatible" in BIOS. Could that be the reason?
<untony2> how do i disable remote SSH login??????????????
<untony2> oops
<untony2> sorry for ?
<un_operateur1> disable sshd
<Jordan_U_> carutsu: You can use Synaptic in kubuntu, but you will need gnome-libraries to do it, so you won't have any gnome apps cluttering your menus or anything, just do: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<somerville32> wy: Most certainly could be. Try changing it back?
<un_operateur1> enable firewall to block port 22/ssh
<untony2> un_operateur1: how do i disable sshd
<carutsu> actually is what i think ill do
<BillyBober09> whyameye, it made my screen bigger but not my resolution. I even restarted my PC and then went to resolution.
<n2diy> untony2: why would you want too? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of ssh?
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: omg i'm tricked out by my own system. with gksu it won't work either
<nothlit> untony2, remove the ssh server?
<un_operateur1> untony2, uninstall it or configure firewall or remove entry from services
<g0tw00d> How do I get Nautilus to open in sudo?
<carutsu> can you repeat what should i remove to get everything else gnome-related out?
<un_operateur1> g0tw00d, not a good idea
<g0tw00d> why is that
<nothlit> g0tw00d, press alt and f2 together, then type gksudo nautilus
<nothlit> G0SUB, and hit enter
<wy> somerville32: Ok. Wait... I'll try to crash it again first...
<LDZ420> I am trying to create small databases for my local machine only do I need the client/server apps with MySql?
<un_operateur1> theres a reason why you dont log into root by default
<nothlit> un_operateur1, a lot of people don't know how to use cp/mv
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, hmm .. strange
<n2diy> g0tw00d, open a terminal, and enter sudo nautilus
<g0tw00d> what is the reason explain plz
<nothlit> un_operateur1, for some it would be safer to stick with the gui
<Lj> hello
<g0tw00d> i get som kinda error when i do that
<whyameye> BillyBober09: so you are saying that before it wasn't using all of the screen and now it is but the resolution is still 640x480?
<nothlit> n2diy, never use sudo with a graphical application
<slyboots_> Okay, I've installed linux32, but it still wont let me install mplayer (Same error message, not for this computer type AMD64)
<Lj> somebody speak spanish??
<wastrel> sudo nautilus is bad because it makes your desktop file thinger root non?
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: i never used this telinit before so i can't tell if it ever worked. is there no other way to force the rmmod of this module?
<carutsu> i do
<wastrel> !es | lj
<ubotu> lj: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<un_operateur1> nothlit, I dont know why you'd get yourself into a messy situation that warrants using sudo ..
<whyameye> nothlit: why not use sudo with a graphical app?
<carutsu> yo hablo espan~ol
<g0tw00d> im the only one usign this pc its in my house
<g0tw00d> why would it matter if i open my file browser in sudp?
<n2diy> nothlit: most of the stuff you can run from a menu, you can run from the command line as sudo.
<g0tw00d> im not arguing im asking why? :)
<un_operateur1> if you play by linux rules, you dont ever need to use sudo unless you want to administer the system
<nothlit> un_operateur1, people sometimes need to install plugins, or configs and themes system-wide
<BillyBober09> whyameye, yes its using most of the screen except for now because I hit the Fn but plus F5. Yes resoultion still same
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, ok -- try this -- sudo su -
<un_operateur1> what happens then?
<ktogias> g0tw00d, it is totally insecure
<ubun> i can't paste any text inside of vim running in putty! any idea why
<nothlit> whyameye, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<wastrel> ubun:  putty in windows?
<un_operateur1> nothlit, yea, its only then when you really require super user privs ..
<whyameye> BillyBober09: and you tried going to system -> prefs -> screen resolution agaon?
<g0tw00d> only if the guys sits infront of my pc....no?
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: sudo su rmmod vmnet?
<ubun> wastrel putty in ubuntu
<wastrel> ubun:  putty uses right-click paste i think by default in 'doze
<ubun> in gnome
<un_operateur1> no FernandoCordes just   sudo su -
<LDZ420> What is a module mean?
<ubuntu> now i try but nothing with sudo
<baconbacon> ubun, ctrl+shift+v ?
<BillyBober09> whyameye, yes already said that
<wastrel> ok, putty in 'nix uses middle-click as paste by default.
<nothlit> a lot of times you need to do something system wide, as in for every user profile
<ubun> baconbacon doesnt work either
<wastrel> or shift-insert mebby i dunno never used putty on 'doze
<DARKGuy> Hey, I have a dual monitor setup here: PCI & AGP cards. PCI one is the one at boot and thus the one in which the Linux terminals are in. I wonder, how can I avoid the secondary monitor (AGP card) to stop flashing grey blocks (which I'm told that's harmful for both the monitor and the card) and just go black like my older Ubuntu install which didn't used to do that?
<Jordan_U_> !fixres | BillyBober09
<ubotu> BillyBober09: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubun> middle clicking isnt working either, nothing is
<n2diy> g0tw00d, and your not online.
<dooglus> all my virtual terminals are brightly coloured random noise
<g0tw00d> whats teh have to do with it?
<dooglus> (in edgy, with an ATI X1600 card)
<g0tw00d> im typing a command, to open file manager
<whyameye> BillyBober09: I'm asking if you went back to that dialog AFTER making these changes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<g0tw00d> then i close it when done
<dooglus> what can I do to fix them?
<g0tw00d> how does that make me insecure?
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: ok- now?
<un_operateur1> nothlit, in exactly what situations do you need to make system wide changes to user profiles?? that too by using a sudoed nautilus??
<nothlit> DARKGuy, lol you're helping and asking?
<carutsu> hey have wnyone heard of bad battery support? i mean if i unplug my laptop it thinks that has no batery left
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, did that work??
<carutsu> *no power left
<theonceandfuture> Is there a way to shut off GNOME's desktop icons
<carutsu> so it hibernates
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Well >.> that didn't used to happen to me before so xD
<levander> Anybody else using Thunderbird, when you go to Tools -> Message Filters, does Thunderbird crash for you?
<dooglus> LDZ420: a module is a part of the kernel which can be loaded at any time
<Stormx2> theonceandfuture: Yeah. Check in gconf-editor
<theonceandfuture> ok
<ubuntu> ubotu
<baconbacon> carutsu: did it always do that?
<ubuntu> ubutu
<nothlit> un_operateur1, people can install themes, edit vnc.config, lots of things that they may not be comfortable doing in the command line
<carutsu> yep
<levander> Somebody can try it and tell me if it crashes for them?
<ubuntu> su
<carutsu> never recogniced very good the bateries
<nothlit> un_operateur1, menus entries
<Jordan_U_> g0tw00d: It doesn't on it's own, it is just that many people forget to close it or simply leave it open out of convienience, which is insecure
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: yes :-) its unloaded. where is the difference btw sudo su and sudo?
<n2diy> levander: I'm using T-Bird, and I don't have any problems with my filters, or anything else.
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: thx a lot
<ubuntu> sudo
<wy> somerville32: crashed again!
<wy> somerville32: Now my disk is in AHCI mode
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, :) I think telinit was failing there
<baconbacon> carutsu: What's your laptop model? Maybe he has a non-standard acpi
<ubuntu> man this difference
<levander> n2diy: I tell you, both Thunderbird and Firefox seem not as stable as before I upgraded.
<wy> somerville32: I'll try again...
<sud0> kids
<FernandoCordes> ubuntu: stop spamming around. if you want to ask ubotu things type !(command)
<carutsu> mmm Acer TravelMate 4060
<g0tw00d> i agree for my server room yes
<g0tw00d> this is my house
<levander> n2diy: The flash plugin I think is crashing Firefox occasionally.
<wizard> Hey all.  I have a very common question.  WMV files won't play correctly in mplayer.  I've followed a couple of tutorials, but none of them seem to do the trick.  could someone advice?
<ubuntu> Fernando i'm not spamming
<g0tw00d> noone usign it unless i tellt hem too
<dooglus> !virtual terminals
<nothlit> FernandoCordes, sudo su uses su, which uses root variables and isn't logged by sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual terminals - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> Fernando are you good
<dooglus> !vt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> Fernando are you drinking
<n2diy> levander: when did you upgrade? I'm sitting on eight of them.
<Jordan_U_> !botspam
<carutsu> baconbacon: Acer Travelmate 406
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botspam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> becouse i ask before how to turn on
<carutsu> !bateries
<ubuntu> root privilegies on Ubunut
<levander> n2diy: I upgraded to edgy about 2/3 weeks ago.  You're sitting on 8 of what?
<nothlit> !w32codecs | wizard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bateries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> wizard: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> Ubuntu and it told me that i can't
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<wizard> nothlit, thanks.  I'll check those out right now.
<FernandoCordes> nothlit: some kind of stronger root access?
<ubuntu> and i have directory that say permission denied
<nothlit> wizard, lot at w32codecs
<n2diy> levander: That could be, I tried to install flash plug ins here, and it killed my box.
<ubuntu> how can i enter in this directory.
<theonceandfuture> cool I got the gconf-editor to do it for me. But why isnt there an icon for it in the SYSTEMS menu?
<un_operateur1> sudo su  is logged by syslog
<levander> n2diy: you're sitting on 8 of what?
<ubuntu> Fernando don't spam and told me.
<n2diy> levander: Well your living on the edgy, these things will happen.
<carutsu> hey by removing libgnome does it remove the option to load a GNOME sesion?
<slyboots_> Speaking of media.. I still cant install mplayer from the resource packager, It just cries about the fact Im running on a 64bit OS
<wy> somerville32: It doesn't crash now... compatible mode ...
<un_operateur1> and sudo su is different to sudo su - .. the former maintains your env .. the latter uses roots
<nothlit> FernandoCordes, not really, just switches home folders really (which annoyingly will use a different profile), and it doesn't get logged, which is not good
<angel12> hey guys, ive got a question on gnome/beryl. i just installed beryl today (my ati card didnt work until the new drivers) and when im using XGL, all the window decorations look old, as if no config files for the buttons got moved over
<ubuntu> FernandoCordes hey don't spam.Told the answer.
<jvai> heey, how do i lock the home folder in dapper?, or lock folders in my home dir?
<cmweb> ljl, is mysql_connect a mod of some sort, one that does not come with the ther packages?
<slyboots_> I tried to install that linux32 libraries but.. does not seem to have done anything
<LjL> un_operateur1: still, "sudo -s" and "sudo -i" respectively accomplish either thing quite nicely
<DARKGuy> Hey, I have a dual monitor setup here: PCI & AGP cards. PCI one is the one at boot and thus the one in which the Linux terminals are in. I wonder, how can I avoid the secondary monitor (AGP card) to stop blinking grey blocks (which I'm told that's harmful for both the monitor and the card) and just go black like my older Ubuntu install which didn't used to do that?
<n2diy> levander: Update is telling me I have eight of them waiting for me, two of them are kernels! Why would I want to install two new kernels?
<untony2> w00t
<carutsu> no its more likely 2 patcher
<carutsu> patches
<un_operateur1> Ljl -- yes
<wickedly_cool> n00bz
<sud0> wickedly_cool: & u r
<Jordan_U_> angel12: Beryl does not use your gnome themes by default, use emerald theme manager to change themes
<LjL> cmweb, mysql_connect() is just one function in the mysql API for php. it should come with the php mysql module, for all i know. not sure why it doesn't work - perhaps you need an include statement, though i don't on the web server i use
<baconbacon> carutsu: http://groups.google.ca/group/ubuntulinux/browse_thread/thread/4944db2281697b8/f09baad106478b94
<ubuntu> N2dsy man becouse they are new kernels
<jvai> heey, i have a question: how do i lock the home folder in dapper?, or lock folders in my home dir?
<slyboots_> Quite funny hearing that from someone called "wickedly_cool"
<slyboots_> Was "Acid_Burn" taken?
<wickedly_cool> lol
<angel12> Jordan_U_, even when i use metacity in XGL the buttons are horrid
<carutsu> thank you baconbacon
<slyboots_> What was the name of the other guy in that film?
<ubuntu> you need to update them
<slyboots_> Zero_cool or some crap?
<wickedly_cool> n00bzz
<un_operateur1> Crash_Override?? :>
<cmweb> ljl, well maby this will help. Im installing Zpanel know anything about it, its the beta version
<slyboots_> Yea! that was it
<wizard> xD nothlit I love how it's illegal for Ubuntu to host the files, but they can direct you to them.
<ubuntu> you are noobs
<cmweb> ljl, i have php-mysql installed
* slyboots_ laughs "That film was terrible :D"
<carutsu> then leaver
<carutsu> leave
<ubuntu> how to leave
<nothlit> wizard, well its more that ubuntu is free, and some places people can't access those files
<slyboots_> Anyway, Back to work :(
<ubuntu> for example root privilegies
<slyboots_> Still cant figure out how to get mplayer to install..
<nothlit> !repos > slyboots_
<un_operateur1> aptitude install mplayer
<wizard> Oh.  Well, I'm just happy they are available.
<nothlit> !synaptic > slyboots_
<un_operateur1> c'est | pas >
<slyboots_> It wont install because Im using the AMD64 release of Ubuntu, It must only want to install on 32bit machines
<claudio> hi...i've a problem with my adsl modem "trust speedlink 235a": if i try to connect to internet it doesn't work... so i restart in windows and i connect to internet....then i restart in ubuntu and connection works. what can i do?
<carutsu> baconbacon wow you found exactly the topic
<LinuxSuks> w1nd0wz pwnz j00 4ll
<n2diy> ubuntu, why, one of the kernels isn't even appropriate for my box!
<slyboots_> I installed that "Linux32" package but it still wont install the mplayer package
<un_operateur1> IIRC there is an AMD64 release of mplayer
<carutsu> baconbacon: however i think i wont patch my kernel i'm still afraid of
<slyboots_> In the package list?
<Jordan_U_> LinuxSuks: Please spam elsewhere
<un_operateur1> hold on searching ..
<claudio> ah i have ubuntu 6.10
<LinuxSuks> w1nd0wz pwnz j00 4ll
<LinuxSuks> w1nd0wz pwnz j00 4ll
<LinuxSuks> w1nd0wz pwnz j00 4ll
<LinuxSuks> w1nd0wz pwnz j00 4ll
<LinuxSuks> w1nd0wz pwnz j00 4ll
<LinuxSuks> w1nd0wz pwnz j00 4ll
<baconbacon> ban ban ban
<Jordan_U_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<slyboots_> Jeez, what a child..
<fiveiron> uh... ok, uname -r returns "2.6.17-10-386" ... so what would my "apt-get source" line be to install the kernel source??
<baconbacon> carutsu, a quick fix is to disable hibernate on low battery
<cmweb> LinuxSuks, please keep your commecnts to your self unless you wana fight
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U_: Looks like he took care of himself largely
<claudio> hi...i have ubuntu 6.10 and i've got a problem with my adsl modem "trust speedlink 235a": if i try to connect to internet it doesn't work... so i restart in windows and i connect to internet....then i restart in ubuntu and connection works. what can i do?
<fiveiron> i've tried everything i can think and none of it works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nothlit> !find source
<ubotu> Found: bf-utf-source, gcc-4.1-source, kdepim-kresources, libgtksourceview-common, libgtksourceview-dev (and 129 others)
<fiveiron> !find kernel source
<ubotu> Found: kernel-package, kernel-wedge, klogd, nfs-kernel-server, nvidia-kernel-common (and 70 others)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b LinuxSuks!*@c-68-59-245-217.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<carutsu> baconbacon: i will, however i think i might try to fix it in the near future
<eddie_> hi
<fiveiron> !find kernel-source
<ubotu> Found: cpad-kernel-source, kernel-source-2.4.27, wacom-kernel-source, vmware-player-kernel-source, avm-fritz-kernel-source (and 3 others)
<Stormx2> claudio: You connecting via ethernet to your modem?
<eddie_> how can I uninstall gnome
<cmweb> is LinuxSuks registered?
<un_operateur1> hmm -- I cant seem to find the 64 bit version of mplayer anymore -- maybe it was phased out
<fiveiron> 2.4.27??
<slyboots_> Can I not just install the 32bit version?
<FernandoCordes> how can i fsck my / fs ?
<wizard> nothlit, after the wget and dpkg to install w32codecs, I still can't play WMV.  I followed the link for (if you still can't play WMV click here) and then followed those instructions.  That didn't work either.  Any more ideas?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell FernandoCordes about fsck | FernandoCordes, see the private message from Ubotu
<un_operateur1> slyboots_, it should work
<cmweb> damn, LinuxSuks is not
<Stormx2> slyboots_: On a 64-bit machine? Yes.
<claudio> no...it's an usb modem...i know that ubuntu has problems with usb modems
<slyboots_> Yea, but it wont install it
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, man fsck
<slyboots_> "This package is not designed for this system blah blah.."
<augustin_> what's the alternative of service network or /etc/init.d network on Ubuntu???
<Stormx2> claudio: Ah. i could never hook mine up.
<Stormx2> claudio: Your best bet is ubuntuforums.org
<un_operateur1> slyboots_, you could try building from source
<augustin_> what's the alternative of service network or /etc/init.d/network on Ubuntu???
<wizard> nothlit, wait.  I understand now.  Some of the WMVs must be corrupted.  I found one that works.  Thanks for the help.
<nothlit> fiveiron, linux-source-2.6.17 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.17 with Ubuntu patches
<slyboots_> I guess, Bah..
<wims> does it exist a dvd image with the latest ubuntu version ?
<nothlit> wizard, you could also install vlc, might work
<un_operateur1> augustin_, you mean the service command??
<cmweb> ljl, any ideas ive run to my last resort
<nothlit> wims, yes, look in the extra/additional downloads
<augustin_> un_operateur1: yep
<claudio> Stormx2... i've tried....but i don't know what to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<claudio> can u help me?
<untony2> w00t
<BillyBober09> whyameye, that didnt work can u give me those intructions agian please
<Stormx2> claudio: I'll try.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b LinuxSuks!*@c-68-59-245-217.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<untony2> claudio was problem?
<LjL> cmweb, honestly - i'm kind of drunk and confused =) so no
<claudio> ok thanks
<FernandoCordes> LjL, un_operateur1 thx
<cmweb> ljl, thats a first
<un_operateur1> augustin_, errm .. i'm not sure -- i have it tho  --
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-59-245-217.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<un_operateur1> ls -l `which service`
<un_operateur1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2275 2006-11-09 01:54 /usr/sbin/service
<deep> @chuck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<deep> oops
<LjL> cmweb: hey, nerds sometimes go to the pub too :P not very often, but still
<claudio> uh untony...i have ubuntu 6.10 and i've got a problem with my usb adsl modem "trust speedlink 235a": if i try to connect to internet it doesn't work... so i restart in windows and i connect to internet....then i restart in ubuntu and connection works. what can i do?
<baconbacon> wims: I don't think it would be very useful, the distro fits on a cd and the universe repository is too big for a dvd
<augustin_> un_operateur1: bash: service: command not found
<cmweb> ljl, well i havent set one drug in my body nor nicotine and proud of it
<untony2> claudio: you got it working alreadY?
<carutsu> i'll be back in a minute
<wims> nothlit no dvd in alternat as far as i can see
<untony2> claudio: you wrote then i restart in ubuntu and connection works
<n2diy> claudio: looks like you found the right recipe.
<claudio> it works in ubuntu only if i restart in windows first
<un_operateur1> augustin_, I've got a perl script that does the equiv of service .. would you like it?
<BillyBober09> whyameye, u there?
<nothlit> wims, i'll give you a link, gimme a sec
<Tonren> Guys, I have a horrible urgent problem and need help
<somerville32> wy: Must have been a fluke?
<cmweb> claudio ubuntu may not know how to operate it
<Stormx2> claudio: Thats kinda odd...
<cmweb> claudio try a linux driver
<Tonren> I left my computer on until the battery ran out and it tried to hibernate, and now I can't boot into Linux
<Tonren> I'm on Windows ont he same laptop right now (I dual-boot)
<wy> somerville32: What does fluke mean?
<_goofy_> im having problems with changing premissions on a usb HDD
<untony2> claudio: you may have to recompile the modules in the kernel to make it working
<slyboots_> Anyone heard of this "Automatrix" program for Ubuntu?
<claudio> yes....connection works only if i connect in windows first
<Tonren> When I try to mount the Linux partition in Windows with Ext2FS, I get a "This drive is not formatted error"
<Stormx2> wy: a fluke is an unlikely event
<_goofy_> anyone have and thought
<baconbacon> !Automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<augustin_> un_operateur1: I just want to restart network service:) but if you want, you may send it to augustin.machacek et gmail dot com :)
<cmweb> claudio it really sounds as if ubuntu does not know how to dial the modem
<Tonren> It was giving me Error 0x40 when I ran without quiet splash
<Stormx2> I'm off to bed...
<claudio> the problem is that seems that my modem needs to be initialised by windows in order to work
<Stormx2> Night night all.
<augustin_> un_operateur1: I'll take a look at it:)
<somerville32> wy: by chance
<slyboots_> Thanks baconbacon
<Tonren> Someone PLEASE help, this is completely awful and I badly need to fix it right away.
<un_operateur1> augustin_, i got a better idea -- here's the original service command  http://pastebin.ca/280693
<Stormx2> claudio: have you got it all set up in System > Administration > Networking?
<wy> somerville32: I wonder if my Windows XP can start in the AHCI mode...
<Stormx2> Night all.
<claudio> i'm neu to linux world....please tell me what to do
<fiveiron> can anyone tell me how to install the kernel source for 2.6.17-10-386?
<augustin_> un_operateur1: well, tnx
<cmweb> claudio, best bet is to check the fourms
<wy> somerville32: I'll reboot to see ... see you!
<claudio> stormx2 no...it's usb...so nothing to do in dhcp
<Tonren> C'mon guys... this is SO urgent
<somerville32> wy: see ya :)
<un_operateur1> augustin_, you know what to do with it?
<Tonren> It was hanging on /scripts/premount
<khaije1> i was researching a way to organize data a little while ago and i found an interesting app but i can't remember the name of it anymore... it had to do with adding tags to files for extra organization, anyone heard of something like this?
<claudio> i've just read the forumcmweb
<_goofy_> ho do i change premissions on a usb hdd with a vfat file system to be able to read/write no matter im root user or "other"
<augustin_> un_operateur1: save it, run it:)
<cmweb> claudio, any thing on it?
<Stormx2> claudio: Okay. Well have a look anyway.
<claudio> no
<claudio> :(
<un_operateur1> errm .. save it in $PATH .. chmod +x ..
<Stormx2> claudio: There should be more options than DHCP
<cmweb> claudio, or check the manufacurers site for a  driver
<claudio> there's not a driver
<claudio> for ubuntu
<claudio> :(
<Stormx2> But for linux?
<robert_> bah
<n2diy> claudio: if your new to linux, why are you running bleeding edge software, 6.10? 6.06 is the current stable version.
<robert_> I can't compile an smp ubuntu kernel
<claudio> uh really n2diy?
<augustin_> un_operateur1: I just want to try restarting network service.. if it helps me tu start firewall:)
<cmweb> claudio, try for dabean
<drkm> LjL: I see why you chose KDE
<n2diy> robert: did you try synaptic? I've had no trouble with SMP on this box.
<drkm> LjL: there have been a lot of changes since I last used it
<un_operateur1> augustin_, /etc/init.d/network restart   should do
<n2diy> claudio: yes, really.
<claudio> so? no solutions? :(
<Tonren> C'mon guys.  Someone PLEASE help with this.  I left my laptop on and it ran out of batteries and must have tried going into hibernate.  When I rebooted, it hung on Starting /scripts/pre-mount, so I popped in a live CD and my swap partition was no longer properly formatted.  I reformatted it as linux-swap but it's still not booting, and hanging in the same place.
<Tonren> Someone PLEASE help out.  This seriously sucks, this is a code red holy shit emergency.
<augustin_> un_operateur1: bash: /etc/init.d/network: No such file or directory
<un_operateur1> augustin_, btw -- the package that houses  /usr/sbin/service is   sysvconfig
<BillyBober09> whyameye, where are you'
<cmweb> Tonren, hardrive may be broken
<robert_> it complains about /lib/modules/2.6.17.13-ubuntu1/modules.dep not existing
<cmweb> Tonren, due to the crash
<un_operateur1> /etc/init.d/networking restart    sorry :p
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: could you help me rebuilding my grub?
<LjL> drkm: well, that goes for GNOME as well to be fair... and i also find KDE looks horrible by default =) http://ljl.byethost14.com/annotatedkde.png is more like what i set my KDE to look (the post-it colors make it a bit ugly, but still ;)
<augustin_> un_operateur1: I am installing that package
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, you dual booting ??
<un_operateur1> augustin_,  :)
<claudio> i don't know what to do....maybe i should change the firmware
<claudio> !?
<Tonren> cmweb: It's not *broken*, I'm sure, because I booted up onto the same laptop in Windows
<wy> somerville32: too bad. Windows XP can't boot now
<cmweb> Tonren, how big is the drive?
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: i tried installing windows over my linux
<Tonren> cmweb: 80GB
<drkm> I upgraded my NVIDIA drivers to the newest module. The driver works fine for the session, but after I restart the PC I get an error and xwindows doesn't load, for it to work again I have to reinstall the driver.. the error I get is: API mismatch: NVIDIA kernel module has the ver 1.0-7189 but this x module has ver 1.0-9631, make sure the kernel module & nv driver have same version... what should I do?
<somerville32> wy: hehe. Enter the command "delete windows, please!" <g>
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, and did that succeed?
<cmweb> Tonren, same size as mine. How many portions are on it?
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: no it didnt
<g0tw00d> why would u delete it
<Tonren> cmweb: It's partitioned 60GB ext3, 5GB ext3, 512MB linux-swap and about 15GB NTFS
<jvai> tonren, try fixing it thru the bootmenu list, as soon as u see grub loading, u may be able to fix the kernel thru that.. i'm not sure
<nonick> I am tryingt too change to Xubuntu how can i uninstall gnome desktoip?
<Tonren> jvai: I tried booting into single, or with profile, but it isn't working
<Tonren> jvai: It's still hanging on premount
<g0tw00d> you take away the retarded windows users and its a damn good os
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, it has always been better to install windows first since it assumes that the entire HDD belongs to it
<Tonren> It gives me "error 0x40"
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: i allready tried to rebuild it using the grub super disc -. i have my grub boot menu back now but when i select my ubuntu in it, it crashes while the splash is 2 seconds there
<n2diy> FernandoCordes: , that is a bad recipe, it best to install Winderes first, and then linux. Winderes doesn't like sharing the hard drive with other OSs.
<cmweb> Tonren, why do you need two linux drives?
<fiveiron> does someone have a second to help me get a serial port IR receiver working in Ubuntu?
<drkm> LjL: yeah it does need a few tweaks. are those post-it nodes part of the theme or for illustration? lol
<_goofy_> fdisk -l should give me a list of all my drives......right
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: i seen that
<wy> somerville32: Oh, no
<claudio> ah.....how can i write in a ntfs partition? i can just read it
<Tonren> cmweb: One for / one for /home
<drkm> nodes = notes
<somerville32> wy: <g>
<somerville32> wy: #windows might be able to help you get Windows to boot
<cmweb> Tonren, you really use that much on the desktop?
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, i'm not too strong on grub .. let me try and find something for you
<FernandoCordes> n2diy: yea i ripped winddddderes off after it destroyed my grub
<Tonren> cmweb: I really don't need a lecture on partition philosophy right now
<LjL> drkm: they do come from a standard KDE applet... but i don't normally use those, i only used them for illustration. if i used them normally, i'd certainly change the colors ;) (yes they can be changed)
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: i allready looked up in the wiki but that didn't help
<FernandoCordes> tried several things from it
<n2diy> gotta go 73 all
<claudio> how can ubuntu write in a ntfs partition? i can just read it
<FernandoCordes> n2diy: cya
<Galaeron> Hey guys, thanks for the awesome help. I got xchat up and running
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cmweb> Tonren, ok i know im loly gaging as usual, maby try installing again, sometimes it does not do right the first time
<nonick> wait a minute... so there isn't a way to get rid off gnome-desktop in straight up way?
<drkm> LjL: lol.. do you like to stand out by any chance? :p
<wastrel> nonick:  uninstall a core gnome component and it should pull everything out with it (?)
<dominussuus> I have a question about the upgrade release polices for Ubuntu.  Say that in a release upgrade from, say, Dapper to Edgy there is a regressive bug in one of the packages.  If that bug is subsequently fixed in the next version of that package, how come I have to wait until Feisty to get the fix?
<Tonren> cmweb: Dude, I installed it 8 month sago!!!!
<BillyBober09> BillyBober09, hey
<LjL> drkm: define stand out
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | claudio
<ubotu> claudio: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<FernandoCordes> !completegrubrenewalstepbystepwhileloggedintodestroyedsystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about completegrubrenewalstepbystepwhileloggedintodestroyedsystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> Tonren, you said its not booting re install
<drkm> LjL: died black hair, black lipstick? red shoes?
<drkm> lol
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, how did you manage to install grub the second time around?
<DARKGuy> Hey, I have a dual monitor setup here: PCI & AGP cards. PCI one is the one at boot and thus the one in which the Linux terminals are in. I wonder, how can I avoid the secondary monitor (AGP card) to stop blinking grey blocks (which I'm told that's harmful for both the monitor and the card) and just go black or in power save mode?
<BillyBober09> HELLO
<Tonren> OK guys, I left my laptop on and it ran out of batteries and must have tried going into hibernate.  It wrote something bogus to my swap partition. When I rebooted, it hung on Starting /scripts/pre-mount, so I popped in a live CD to check with gparted and my swap partition was no longer properly formatted.  I reformatted it as linux-swap but it's still not booting, and hanging in the same place.
<BillyBober09> A
<cmweb> ljl, whats going on
<LjL> !bot abuse | FernandoCordes
<BillyBober09> dunno
<ubotu> FernandoCordes: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<un_operateur1> lol
<un_operateur1> :))
<FernandoCordes> !botsnack :-(8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack :-(8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FernandoCordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<nothlit> !grub > FernandoCordes
<BillyBober09> ubotu what do you mean
<LjL> drkm: hey, i told you i would *not* normally use those colors for the notes! :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what do you mean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drkm> :p
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: with the SGD super grub disc
<cmweb> ubotu want a cookie for your hard work?
<BillyBober09> ubotu, not sure what you are saying bro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about want a cookie for your hard work? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not sure what you are saying bro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> BillyBober09 IS A BOT
<LjL> Ubotu, tell BillyBober09 about bot | BillyBober09, see the private message from Ubotu
<rajiv_nair> hi:)
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, and does windows boot well now?
<cmweb> sorry
<cmweb> BillyBober09, ubotu is a bot
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: i ripped it off again
<BillyBober09> c
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: i decided to say goodbye to the game i wanted to play with it (red alert 2)
<un_operateur1> errm .. I dunno if it was ubuntu -- but i recall some distro capable of repairing the bootloader
<Tonren> Oh my god... can someone PLEASE help me out here?
<cmweb> Any one know a good alternative to wine?
<_goofy_> how do i mount a drive so i have read/write abilitys for owner, groupe, and "other"
<un_operateur1> as an install mode
<BillyBober09> cmweb,ok
<LjL> drkm: and for that matter i'm also not a fan of having a ton of icons on the desktop... still, i always end up like that somehow
<dominussuus> cmweb - yeah, it's called Windows ;)
<hou5ton> working on trying to get my SD Card to show up in Edgy .... looking at forums, not quite understanding .... does someone here know what to do?
<BillyBober09> cmweb, wierdtho
<cmweb> dominussuus, windows is shit
<nonick> wastrel: what would be a Gnome core program?
<dominussuus> cmweb - seriously, there's nothing to my knowledge
<_goofy_> how do i mount a drive so i have read/write abilitys for owner, groupe, and "other"
<cmweb> dominussuus i cant get into it any more due to the damn viruses in it     Not one on this
<dominussuus> cmweb - there's crossover office, which is wine with benefits
<nonick> cmweb:  I completely agree that m$$ is a piece of sheeeat
<BillyBober09> ubo
<jvai> nonick - devhelp?
<drkm> LjL: lol. yep I know what you mean.. now I've installed KDE I am going to have to spend hours fiddling with fonts and colours *sigh*
<BillyBober09> ubotu, i need help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i need help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dominussuus> cmweb - but you have to pay for crossover
<robert_> does the amd64 version of ubuntu come with smp support in the kernel?
<BillyBober09> ubotu, how do i fix my resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do i fix my resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu | billybober09
<ubotu> billybober09: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nn> anyone gotten winamp 5 to work in wine?
<cmweb> dominussuus, crossover?
<robert_> does anybody know here?
<nn> Im running windows in emulator just to use window..
<Tonren> OK guys, I left my laptop on and it ran out of batteries and must have tried going into hibernate.  It wrote something bogus to my swap partition. When I rebooted, it hung on Starting /scripts/pre-mount, so I popped in a live CD to check with gparted and my swap partition was no longer properly formatted.  I reformatted it as linux-swap but it's still not booting, and hanging in the same place.
<dominussuus> cmweb - it's called crossover office, Google it
<LjL> drkm: well, some hints... if fonts look a bit on the blurry side, go to System Settings / Appearance / Fonts / Configure anti-aliasing and select Full hinting rather than Medium
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes,  what Os you on now?
<un_operateur1> OS
<nn> Tonren: hold one sec
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: buntu
<angel12> robert_, it might, you might just want to stick with the i386 version though, 64bit is still full of some little problems, like no flash players, little media codecs
<dominussuus> could anyone here explain to me post-release updates?
<nn> Tonren: my friend just fixed that yesterday, i callin n buggin him
<Tonren> nn: Thanks!
<Henry_> Hey Ubuntu isn't working at all for me.  I'm trying to install it on a partition on one of my computers.  I burn it exactly according to the burningisos guide on the site, but it still won't boot from the CD.  Any tips?
<cmweb> dominussuus, are we talking free here?
<LjL> drkm: as for colors, remember that in Appearance / Colors, when you click on the color in "Widget Colors", you can use the color picker and pick a color from *anywhere* on the screens - so if you like you can pick colors from screenshots
<robert_> angel12- then help me recompile to enable SMP
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, ok, two options -- option 1 -- install grub-disk on this system and write out the floppies .. use the floppies to boot other system -- startup and reinstall grub via update-grub
<dominussuus> cmweb - unfortunately not, crossover is commercial... open source, but commercial
<angel12> robert_, search synaptic for smp. what proc do you have?
<un_operateur1> second option -- use buntu CD in rescue mode to rewrite grub
<LjL> drkm: and if you happen to like the top-of-the-screen menu bar, it's right click on the desktop -> Behavior -> "Mac OS style"
<cmweb> dominussuus, well that means i cant get it
<_goofy_> how do i mount a drive so i have read/write abilitys for owner, groupe, and "other"
<LjL> Ubotu, tell _goofy_ about windowsdrives | _goofy_, see the private message from Ubotu
<angel12> robert_, and i think that the stock kernel has SMP enabled
<cmweb> !hi regeya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi regeya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dominussuus> cmweb - I think there's also a package that lets you install windows within linux
<dominussuus> so you can run windows like a program within linux
<robert_> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<LjL> dominussuus: that's two different things
<dominussuus> but I can't remember what it's called
<cmweb> dominussuus, im broke only 15 years old
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: ouai merci
<drkm> LjL: genius! saved me about loads of time there! I love how fiddly KDE is, there seems like there is so much to it
<nn> Tonren: he said he just booted and mkswap'd the swap partition
<FernandoCordes> un_operateur1: bcp
<Tonren> nn: I can't boot!!
<dominussuus> cmweb - what are you trying to run?
<nn> Tonren: there's a kernel option to skip suspend, looking for it
<LjL> dominussuus: if you want to *install windows withing linux*, you need an emulator / virtual machine. possibly choices are qemu or vmware (there's vmware-player in the repos)
<godtvisken> When I record something in Audacity, there is a really high pitched ringing sound over it.. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<robert_> and I want to turn cpu throttling off
<Tonren> nn: Oooh sweet
<cmweb> dominussuus, this ubuntu
<robert_> that's lame for my system
<LjL> dominussuus: if you want to just use [some]  Windows applications inside your X destkop, like they were X applications, you want WINE
<dominussuus> LjL - is it vmware that does that?
<Tonren> nn: I am furious that this happened.  Low-power hibernate should NOT toast the swap partition!!!
<dominussuus> LjL - I know, but cmweb's question was about wine alternatives
<tjb891> does anyone know how to enlarge your ubuntu partitian undestructively?
<godtvisken> When I record something in Audacity, there is a really high pitched ringing sound over it.. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<dominussuus> cmweb - I know this is ubuntu, so I'm asking why you're looking for a wine alternative - what are you trying to run that Wine can't handle?
<cmweb> ljl, wine is not always good
<LjL> dominussuus: well the alternatives are WINE, Cedega (these are APIs, so applications run inside your X), QEmu, VMware (these are virtual machines)
<FernandoCordes> tjb891: i only got destructive experiences with that issue
<Toph> i have a question: i have 2 hard drives on my computer, one with linux which i boot from and the other with windows, I want to access the files from the windows HD (hda1) but the drive doesn't show up anywhere. How do i access it? i have tried mounting it, but have failed
<un_operateur1> FernandoCordes, no agradecerme todavia  :)
<LjL> cmweb: no it isn't. but to get something better, you actually need to install a full-blown Windows on an emulator like vmware
<cmweb> dominussuus, diablo2, redaler2, Flight Simulator, and a slew of others
<nn> Tonren: trying to find it
<khaije1> LjL: dominussuus: Xen also, if yr lucky enough to have a new-ish processor
<LjL> cmweb: forget the "seamlessness" of WINE then, though
<nn> Tonren: well.. it hibernates to the swap partition
<nn> Tonren: only safe place to do it to, really
<LjL> khaije1: doesn't Xen needs modified version of guest OSs?
<LjL> (and nevermind my "s"'s)
<khaije1> LjL: only if the cpu doesn't have h/w support built in, all new ones do (this may not be true yet, but soon)
<LjL> khaije1: i see... how "new" is new?
<hou5ton> help with mounting the SD Memory Card .... here's what dmesg | tail gave:  [17180826.664000]  tifm_7xx1: demand removing card from socket 3
<hou5ton> [17180827.208000]  tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<LjL> i.e., what does the CPU need to have?
<Tonren> nn: Yeah, but it shouldn't have bricked my boot
<Tonren> nn: I hate that hibernate support is so dismal
<Music_Shuffle> You use it?
<nn> Tonren: it's pretty new code, honestly
<nn> Tonren: i can't seem to find the kernel option to tell it not to resume the suspend hrm
<nn> Tonren: digging in suspend and kernel sources for ya, hang on
<LjL> i'd love to use hibernation even though i don't have a laptop. but, hm, well. "perhaps next release" (as i've said for a year or so already ;)
<khaije1> LjL: for amd it's called pacifica, for intel it's called vanderpool
<Tonren> LjL: don't bother until you hear it's perfect from a hundred people
<LjL> khaije1: hm, i'll try to keep those words in mind when i next look at CPUs
<Tonren> LjL: Because right now, it's absolutely horrible
<LjL> Tonren, well, it's not like i *never* tried it :)
<cmweb> any one know of a remote desktop that alows me to control windows Xp home, i need it becasue my friend is a dimwit
<mitchm1> krdc does vnc and windows terminal?
<LjL> Tonren: still it never stopped me from booting... at worst, it would hang on suspending or resuming
<khaije1> LjL: they are basicaly different implimentations of the same spec, AMD's version is supposedly superior to intel's
<LjL> !tsclient | cmweb
<ubotu> tsclient: front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.148-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 290 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<LjL> i think
<slyboots_> Okay.. Cant compile Mplayer from Source either..
<slyboots_> Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h (see DOCS/HTML/en/faq.html).
<Tonren> LjL: Yeah same here
<sonicGB> cmweb: uh, that knob on the monitor that says "Brightness"... it doesn't make the user brighter :-/
<mitchm1> anyone feel like helping me install edgy? as much as i like sitting in the live cd environment, it's not fun
<slyboots_> There is nothing in the FAQ about that error though..
<Tonren> LjL: This is exactly the reason I don't tell people to switch to LInux yet... :\
<Music_Shuffle> sonicGB, LOL.
<LjL> Tonren: well most people who don't have laptops don't use hibernation in my experience anyway (except the ones i've told to...)
<nn> ew
<mitchm1> ubiquity hangs when i chose manually edit partitions. ubiquity uses 100% cpu, gparted doesn't actually launch although the ubiquity logs say it has
<un_operateur1> slyboots_, have you read the INSTALL/README's for the source
<slyboots_> Yup..
<Tonren> LjL: I code a lot, so it's annoying to serialize my work session every time I have to take a break
<Tonren> LjL: But I have to do it anyway because hibernate sux
<un_operateur1> they usually tell you what dependencies you need to have installed prior to attempting this build
<tonyyarusso> mitchm1: I think that might be a known bug - I seem to remember seeing something of the sort while cruising Launchpad
<slyboots_> There is no metnion of that error message, I've tried google as well.. all I find is people asking how to fix it.. :P
<LjL> Tonren: let me guess... you code in object oriented languages.
<mitchm1> i had a look, and nothing seemed to fit exactly.. some said dosfck took 100% cpu or something
<Tonren> LjL: Not exclusively
<Tonren> nn: Any luck with that kernel boot option?
<un_operateur1> slyboots_, you could install the build dependencies in unbuntu via   apt-get build-dep mplayer
<slyboots_> It *wont* let me do that!
<mitchm1> a log file i found (apport.log) says "executable does not belong to a package, ignoring"
<LjL> Tonren: well, "serialize" seemed to give that away :P
<un_operateur1> mind the difference -- this is build-dep not install
<slyboots_> Sorry
* slyboots_ gives it a try
<Tonren> LjL: Hahaha, I hadn't even noticed that I used the word in an unusual context
<slyboots_> "Unable to find a source-package for mplayer"
<nn> Tonren: it seems it's actually handled by the initd that resume uses, i think
<ski-worklap> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<hou5ton> ok ... i got my laptop to mount the SD Memory Card with: sudo modprobe tifm_sd      .... how can I make my laptop auto mount a card whenever it insert one?
<Tonren> nn: This sucks so furiously
<nothlit> !alternate > mitchm1
<FernandoCordes> i need to compile a piece of code on a box that is not connected to the internet. how can i get build-essential and all stuff onto it maintaining all dependencies?
<un_operateur1> apt-get build-dep mplayer  suggests i install about 30 packages ,,, i dunno why yours fails
<levander> FernandoCordes: build-essential and its dependencies are "probably" on the edgy distribution cd, change /etc/apt/source.list to point to the CD and install from there
<nn> FernandoCordes: a ubuntu cd?
<Jordan_U> FernandoCordes: sudo apt-get built-dep <package>
<mitchm1> no chance i can launch a text mode installer from the desktop cd?
<FernandoCordes> thanks guys
<levander> mitchm1: you can use command line tools from a console, like aptitude and apt-get if that's what you're asking about
<un_operateur1> desktop CD ??
<nn> ah... I love my HackPuter
<levander> un_operateur1: what is your question?
<un_operateur1> what is a desktop CD ?
<mitchm1> levander: i want to install it from the live cd i have just downloaded, however gparted fails to start and ubiquity hangs. can i do a text install without re-downloading another 600 megs
<Jordan_U> mitchm1: No, you need the alternate CD for that
<slyboots_> Are you on a 32bit system?
<mitchm1> damn
<un_operateur1> slyboots_, yes
<slyboots_> Im not
<levander> un_operateur1: it's a CD that lets you run Ubuntu from the CD, or you can use it to install Ubuntu to your hard disk
<nn> it used to be a "thin client" now it runs ubuntu off an 8gb USB thumbdrive raid 0 :P
<mitchm1> wait, couldn't be coz i mounted a partition could it?
<Tonren> nn: Any luck dude?
<un_operateur1> slyboots_, I know -- but the command ought to work nonetheless
<nothlit> FernandoCordes, aptitude download packages, and then install them with dpkg
<levander> un_operateur1: how did you find freenode if you don't know what a desktop CD is?
<slyboots_> Know what. F*** it
<nothlit> FernandoCordes, otherwise,theres utilities like apt-zip
<slyboots_> Its 3am in the freaking morning
<nothlit> !apt-zip
<nn> Tonren: not yet :( hibernate wont work for me.. raid0 and usb thumbdrive room :\
<FernandoCordes> levander: will i find aircrack-ng on the edgy discs?
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<slyboots_> I'll just install 32bit ubuntu..
<un_operateur1> levander, i was being sarcastic incase you're misreading me :)
<un_operateur1> lol
<slyboots_> It would save a lot of hassle I think
<nothlit> !minimalcd | mitchm1
<nn> It's kinda crazy having my root fs on a thumbdrive, but neat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimalcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slyboots_> I had the same problems with Windows :P
<ce_indigo> huy
<levander> FernandoCordes: probably not, i believe aircrack-ng is in the universe repository, which won't be on the CD
<un_operateur1> slyboots_, you could try a different player maybe?
<slyboots_> God that wa a nightmare..
<nn> I just take the thumbdrives + hub with me, and have a portable complete ubuntu
<slyboots_> I like mplayer
<slyboots_> And this just seems like a warning of things to come ;)
<nn> slyboots_: me tooo
<nothlit> !minimal | mitchm1
<ubotu> mitchm1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<levander> un_operateur1: people are already clueless enough in this channel, no sarcasm needed here
<FernandoCordes> nothlit: where can i find the packages downloaded with aptitude download?
<nothlit> FernandoCordes, in whatever directory you were at the time
<FernandoCordes> ok
<nothlit> !apt-zip | FernandoCordes
<FernandoCordes> thx
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<slyboots_> Mplayer (When it installs..) does what its told and plays pretty much any format under the sun
<un_operateur1> levander, no harm done -- you just misinterpreted the context in which i asked the question
<cewe_sexy_bth_be> semarang
<un_operateur1> anyway -- a CD that lets you run Ubuntu from the CD --  is a live CD not a desktop CD
<slyboots_> Its what my xbox uses, And god damn it does a good job of playing anything I throw at it
<nn> Tonren: my suggestion is boot off the live cd again, and mkswap /dev/hdaX where hdaX is the swap partition
<nothlit> vlc, actually has more built in codecs btw, slyboots_
<FernandoCordes> nothlit: will !apt-zip also download all dependencies?
<nonick> what's the package for Disable people? I need the Magnifier please
<nn> slyboots_: xbox linux? :P
<slyboots_> XMBC
<nonick> don't let disable poeple down
<LjL> FernandoCordes: /var/cache/apt/archives/ (nothlit: not unless they were source packages i think)
<nothlit> FernandoCordes, i'm not sure, but thats what most people would use if you did it normally
<ce_indigo> huy
<nn> nonick: it's GNOME Accessibility, lemme get a pkg name
<LjL> FernandoCordes: it's supposed to do that... also you could try
<Jordan_U> un_operateur1: The reason they call their LiveCD a "desktop" CD is so as not to confuse old brezzy users where the LiveCD couldn't install
<LjL> !offline | FernandoCordes
<ubotu> FernandoCordes: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch
<tonyyarusso> nonick: I think you can also enable accessibility stuff from system > preferances
<nonick> nn: I would appreciate that
<nothlit> LjL, no, if you did --download-only, it would go in /var/cache... but with download it goes into working directory
<slyboots_> Okay, Why the hell do I have to update my package list *every* time I open the package manager
<un_operateur1> Jordan_U, ahh, i see .. that explains it :)
<nonick> tonyyarusso: I am in Xubuntu, I want that package standalone
<slyboots_> They cant have gone out of date in the *Few* seconds since I last closed the program
<Tonren> OK guys, I left my laptop on and it ran out of batteries and must have tried going into hibernate.  It wrote something bogus to my swap partition. When I rebooted, it hung on Starting /scripts/pre-mount, so I popped in a live CD to check with gparted and my swap partition was no longer properly formatted.  I reformatted it as linux-swap but it's still not booting, and hanging in the same place.
<tonyyarusso> nonick: ah, okay
<Tonren> Can anyone help out?  I'm desperate.
<LjL> nothlit: ah, nice
<nonick> Tonren: I am desperate too
<tonyyarusso> nonick: gnome-mag - a screen magnifier for the GNOME desktop, xubuntu-at-mag - screen magnifying for Xubuntu
<Tonren> nonickWhat happened to you?
<nn> AhH! beautiful
<nothlit> Tonren, you can delete the partition and recreate it
<slyboots_> Not to brag, But I'm desperately good looking
<slyboots_> I thought I would just bring that up, since you mentioned it
<nonick> ohhhh WOW... tonyyarusso  at XFCE told me they don't have one o.0
<Tonren> nothlit: The bogus info will still be there, though
<tonyyarusso> nonick: apt-cache search knows the truth ;)
<tjb891> do any of you run starcraft on ubuntu?
<Tonren> nothlit: Deleting the partition just removes the formatting info.  The data remains.  :\
<Tonren> tjb891: I do, it usually runs fine
<nothlit> Tonren, you can zero the partition
<nonick> tonyyarusso: thanks alot
<Tonren> nothlit: Can I do that from gparted?
<un_operateur1> "desperately good looking"   -- there could be a better choice of adjective :)
<tjb891> Tonren:how do you get it to recognise the CD after it installs with wine?
<Tonren> nothlit: Or a live CD, or from Windows?
<nothlit> from a livecd, and the command line
<Tonren> tjb891: I think I ripped the ISO and mounted it with sudo mount -o loop
<nothlit> i messaged it to you because dd commands are dangerous
<tjb891> ok
<tjb891> ill do that
<tjb891> and then i just have to use the unmount command when im done right?
<drkm> when setting the font 'fixed width' in the settings in kde/gnome, what does that actually set the font for?
<Tonren> nothlit: Yeah, they can be weapons of mass destruction
<Tonren> nothlit: Do the drives need to be MOUNTED for dd to be used?
<nothlit> no lol
<Tonren> nothlit: Oh yeah; it CAN'T work if they're mounted
<Tonren> OK i'ma try that out, thanks
<nothlit> drkm, for things like the terminal
<tjb891> how do i enlarge my ubuntu partitian, I have a gpparted live cd
<nothlit> the ubuntu livecd also has gparted on it, you know
<tjb891> yeah but gpparted won't let me make my ubuntu parition larger
<drkm> nothlit: ahh ok.. do you know why the font list only contains about 5 fonts when all the other fonts you can set contain your whole list?
<nothlit> drkm, i'm not sure what you mean
<nothlit> !elaborate | dkrm
<ubotu> dkrm: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubun> i installed all the multimedia stuff from the 'restrictedformat' docs on ubuntu.com but now my videos' sound is out of sync. is there a way to fix this? I tried 'mplayer -framedrop' but it doesnt fix it
<sephiron> anyone use dell computer here
<ubun> actually sounds starts out ok and by the middle or end of every movie it's way off
<drkm> nothlit: say you were setting your 'Menu' font.. it contains all the fonts on your system that you can choose from.. but when setting 'Fixed Width' it only contains a limited selection of your fonts
<nothlit> drkm, oh, thats because not all fonts are fixed width
<Halitech> sephiron, I've got 1 that runs my server
<nothlit> drkm, most aren't actually
<tjb891> can anyone explain to be how to mount and unmount .iso images and if there is a gui to do this?
<nothlit> drkm, fixed width means all the letters are the same width, so with text, you can line stuff up for things like the terminal
<drkm> notbbt: ahh ok that explains a lot, thanks
<drkm> nothlit: above was for you.. damn auto complete
<sephiron> Halitech:if i buy a dell computer,can i change its part such as ram and graphic crad
<sephiron> card
<CrookedAsterisk> rofl: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=CrookedAsterisk
<ubun> coulda told tjb891 but he had no patience :/
<godtvisken> is there a simple recording program i could use to see if the problem is just with audacity or somewhere else?
<ubun> godtvisken: did you run alsamixer from the terminal and make sure your mic volume is up or whatever
<STD> Can somebody helpz me please D:
<Halitech> sephiron, it will depend on what you actually buy, the one I have has everything onboard but does have a few PCI slots so I can disable some things and use addon cards but without knowing what machine you are thinking of, hard to say for sure
<angel12> hey guys, for some reason, when im running beryl, the icon set doesnt look right, it looks like an older version, not like human
<Halitech> STD, I think the doctors have pills for most of your problems ;)
<fiveiron> is anyone using lirc?
<STD> My sound isn't giving me any bass x_X I tried going into the alsa mixer and making sure all the sliders were showing but there's nothing for base or treble D:
<STD> Lol :P
<Halitech> sorry STD< just being a smartass
<barosl> what donkey client do you use?
<nn> #ubuntu gave me an std :|
<godtvisken> ubun: my mic works, but i get a high pitched ringing when i try to record in audacity
<STD> #ubuntu got my mom pregnant D:
<nothlit> !ask | STD
<ubotu> STD: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nothlit> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Halitech> STD, all other sound works?
<STD> Yeah sound works.
<STD> I'm just not getting an bass D:
<STD> Or if I am it's just a liiiittle bit.
<nn> STD: no, that was me, sorry.
<STD> Like, if I plug my ipod into my speakers with the sub on mininum that what it sounds like on here with the sub on maximum :P
<wastrel> what's sub
<STD> subwoofer >_>
<nn> anyone wanna donate me an mp3 player that uses a portable harddrive, so when i'm in afghanistan, i can kick it to some toonz?
<rajiv_nair> !donation
<ubotu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<rajiv_nair> :D
<Halitech> STD, not sure, I've never really used much sound on mine
<STD> Gah I'm going to die without music D:
<nn> rajiv_nair: I donate to ubuntu, in the form of my soon-to-be fully operational DoD CAC card package :)
<rajiv_nair> nn: nice:)
<nn> rajiv_nair: yessa, i hacked up CoolKey to support the new CAC cards
<rajiv_nair> nn: coool
<sephiron> Halitech: if i bought a Dell pc that have PCI express card,can i change it later?
<Halitech> sephiron, if it's an addon card then I don't see why you wouldn't be able to change it later
<angel12> do you guys have any idea what could be wrong with my theme settings in beryl?
<nn> rajiv_nair: Yea, got tired of only windows CAC stuff :|
<rajiv_nair> angel12: ur theme settings are in emerald.not beryl:)
<nn> rajiv_nair: altho it seems i have to install windows on here and run ubuntu in colinux, so i can have winamp 5
<niu> where can i get the solution about ubuntu usplash?
<angel12> rajiv_nair, i have looked in emerald, and changed things around, but the only thing that changes is the title bar
<Alakazamz0r> hello all!
<Alakazamz0r> Anyone need any help, MSG me.
<Alakazamz0r> i'll be happy to help
<rajiv_nair> angel12: goto system->preferences->themes
<angel12> rajiv_nair, ive done that too
<godtvisken> Uhm.
<niu> Alakazamz0r need help
<rajiv_nair> angel12: wat xactly is the prob?? :D
<tjb891> could anyone here please tell me how to resize me ubuntu partition with gpparted?
<niu> Alakazamz0r i can't use the usplash screen in my edgy!
<godtvisken> nothlit: Since when did pregnancy become inappropriate?
<STD> Uhhhg I don't even have bass or treble control in alsamixer what the hell? Is this something wrong with my card?
<tonyyarusso> godtvisken: Since it's not an ubuntu support question.
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<angel12> rajiv_nair, i dont really know how to explain it lol, the icon sets in the menu's arent what they are in regular x, not the ones for the human theme
<tonyyarusso> !pm | Alakazamz0r
<ubotu> Alakazamz0r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<rajiv_nair> ohh
<godtvisken> anyways, I get a high pitched ringing noise when i try to record in audacity. what could be wrong? it was working before, i think before i updated to edgy
<rajiv_nair> select human theme in sys->pref->themes
<rajiv_nair> click on theme details
<rajiv_nair> and select human from icon themes
<angel12> rajiv_nair, ive done that, it still doesnt do anything
<jvai> heey, i have a question: how do i lock the home folder in dapper?, or lock folders in my home dir?
<nn> mpan: i envy you
<nn> finland's so pretty...
<rajiv_nair> angel12: u sure that human is select as ur icon theme in theme details??
<un_operateur1> jvai, lock folders?? to prevent access to them?
<angel12> rajiv_nair, yeah, im sure
<rajiv_nair> angel12: on an xtra note...dwnld aero icon themes.......aero and vista sux..but the icons luk cool:D
<Capslock118> do i need to do something special for x64 edgy and cedega?
<Frogger> hi does anybody have an idea why i can only start nfs on client by this command --> mount -a  <-- http://paste.debian.net/18487       
<rapid> Capslock118, probably a 64 bit processor
<rajiv_nair> lol
<niu> need help for the usplash!
<Frogger> instead of    mount -t nfs 192.168.xxx.xxx:/and so on and so  /and so on
<jvai> yes un_operateur1.. i hava pron folder.. & my gtirls usaing my box more & more.. lol
<TangBaBa> Can someone point me  to a walkthough that might help me getting my video performance up to par? I can play games with decent detail and frame rate, but on linux everything crawls.
<niu> screen init failed
<cmweb> Does any one know of a program thats both windows and linux compatibal that allows remote control of desktops
<Frogger> TangBaBa    grafic card?
<rapid> TangBaBa, install the right driver for your gfx device
<TangBaBa> I'm using a Radeon X300
<TangBaBa> ATI.
<un_operateur1> jvai, make seperate  users for other people -- they wont be able to get into your home folder at all
<Frogger> !ati
<rajiv_nair> !ATI | tangbaba
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> tangbaba: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ThePub> is there such a thing as desktop scaling w/o installing and using accelleration?
<TangBaBa> I've tried installing the ATI driver from Synaptic, and even installed the linux driver from ATI but I don't see any real difference.
<TangBaBa> Thanks!
<TangBaBa> I'll check it out!
<cmweb> Does the ati come with the ubuntu package?
<ThePub> TangBaBa: xorg radeon drivers are pretty good depending on the vintage of your card.
<rajiv_nair> tangbaba: wat does fglrxinfo tell u
<rajiv_nair> ??
<angel12> cmweb, what do you mean?
<cmweb> is it already installed in ubuntu i have an ATI
<jvai> yes un_operateur1.. i knoo, bot i'm in my account moreso than not... on the weeknds.. we switch boxes alot.. & she's learning gnome more & more
<angel12> cmweb, an ati what? video card?
<cmweb> Yes
<Halitech> cmweb, vnc works on both linux and windows
<jvai> if i cant lock the home dir, how can i lock certain folders in it?
<un_operateur1> jvai .. even so .. make seperate users on the same machine -- another user may not enter your home dir unless you delegate permissions
<angel12> cmweb, you have to get th fglrx driver
<cmweb> angel12, copy
<drkm> when configuring fonts in gnome/kde what is the font section which determines the font for your filenames in naturlis for example 'Fixed Width' sets the font type for your terminal
<cmweb> vnc?
<cmweb> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
* rajiv_nair will be right back
<jesusfish> are there any good free Linux control panel options like Plesk (other than Webmin)?
<cmweb> Halitech, my friend would never understand how to insstall ssh
<jvai> aaar, so it's not posible..? she has an account on this box, but if she ewants to use it in a flash, just for the browser.. is logging out efficient?
<tonyyarusso> jvai: Just don't allow other users read priviledges on the folder.
<jvai> but how? by locking them right?
<Halitech> cmweb, don't have to use ssh and it's usually installed by default on linux, it doesn't exist in windows
<cmweb> !Freenix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Freenix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur1> jvai .. well, you can lock your folders using chmod -- but if a user really wanted to get into a directory, thre'd be no problem
<drkm> anyone?
<factboy818181> Hi, is there some sort of a GUI for the package diff?
<cmweb> Halitech, so where does one download for windows
<un_operateur1> unless you chmodded using root
<factboy818181> it's a file comparer
<jvai> ok
<cmweb> !freenx
<tonyyarusso> jvai: with chmod, just removing the read bit
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Halitech> cmweb, which way are you wanting to make the connection, from windows to linux or linux and controlling the windows box?
<un_operateur1> factboy818181, aptitude search diff
<cmweb> Controlling the Windows hehe
<TangBaBa> Agh.
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Did you try that before you suggested it? =P 1264 results.
<jvai> is chmod like.. password protecting the folders?
<Halitech> cmweb http://www.tightvnc.com/
<un_operateur1> factboy818181, aptitude search diff | less    then :)
<TangBaBa> OK- I am following the steps on the BinaryDriverHowTo.
<jvai> that's what i want
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: The fact remains that you can't really get anything useful out of such a large list of diverse packages.
<ski-worklap> what's a good laptop vendor that sells 100% free software compatible hardware?
<factboy818181> ok
<TangBaBa> When I tried this command (glxinfo |grep direct), I was booted from the desktop to my login screen.
<tonyyarusso> ski-worklap: system76.com seems promising
<factboy818181> i'll try that :D
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: He was asking if anyone specifically new a good one they could recommend. What you did is essentially telling him to google it.
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, you can always grep in on what you want :)
<Frogger> hello. does anybody know why i can open whats inside this --> http://paste.debian.net/18487      only with mount -a    instead of mount -t nfs 192.168.xxx.xxx:/ and so on  / and so on
<ski-worklap> tonyyarusso, i've seen that before, i think... thanks
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, do you know of one ?
<tonyyarusso> ski-worklap: (if you get one, tell me how it is ;) )
<Halitech> ski, check out system76.com
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Not for gnome, no.
* arrenlex uses KDE
<h0ndaracer2> hey people
<ski-worklap> dern, no 17" ers
<jvai> hey ppl.. starbucks is closing ty  all.. gn
<un_operateur1> neither do i -- but i can point him in a direction where he might get lucky, no? :)
<factboy818181> well, the reason why i want a good GUI is that I got used to WinMerge, as it allowed copy and paste compare
<h0ndaracer2> i downloaded a file and its in rpm how can i extract it
<cmweb> Halitech, ok so what do i do to connect to it
<Frogger> i meant cant
<factboy818181> instead of saving the files to your hard drive
<Frogger> hello. does anybody know why i cannot open whats inside this --> http://paste.debian.net/18487      only with mount -a    instead of mount -t nfs 192.168.xxx.xxx:/ and so on  / and so on
<factboy818181> h0ndaracer2: sudo apt-get install alien
<un_operateur1> Frogger, why does the latter command fail??
<h0ndaracer2> ok thanks
<factboy818181> after that, alien the file
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: I'm just saying that maybe you should offer advice which is more helpful. :)
<cmweb> Halitechyou say i already have it, my friend is downloading and i duno how to connect
<ski-worklap> ooh they ship with ubuntu too
<Halitech> you would need to get it installed and running on the windows box, then you set up a password and then from ubuntu you connect to the ip address either with terminal server client or using firefox
<h0ndaracer2> thanks factboy
<Frogger> un_operateur1    it says unknown file system
<Halitech> or you can do what I did for my parents windows box, set up a dynu account and run the client as well on the windows box and then you can connect to winblows.dynu.com
<factboy818181> hope that helped ;)
<un_operateur1> Frogger, what's the exact command used?
<Frogger> sorry, that was wrong
<Frogger> it says no permission
<factboy818181> on a side note, has anyone successfully gotten Photoshop to work with WINE on edgy?
<un_operateur1> arrenlex,  aptitude search diff | wc -l  : 42
<un_operateur1> I dont see why you got 1200 odd results
<brohken> can someone help me out... im looking to buy a laptop and want to know if the specs for it are compatible with ubuntu/beryl... but the ubuntu website doesn't have some of the stuff listed on it's compatibility list
<Halitech> factboy818181 haven't tried photoshop but paint shop rfom jasc works pretty good
<un_operateur1> and if someone cant weed through 42 easy-to-read results ...I doubt they'd be easy to please
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Oh. aptitude's searche matches in package name only, whereas apt-cache search also matches the descriptions.
<Frogger> un_operateur1        sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.xxx.xxx:/ serverdirectory / clientdirectory
<un_operateur1> Frogger, what was the exact command you used?
<un_operateur1> ok
<Halitech> brohken, what laptop are you looking at?
<brohken> dell 6400
<Frogger> http://paste.debian.net/18487
<nn>         Gemplus GXP3 64V2N
<nn>         U.S. Department of Defense Common Access Card (DoD CAC)
<nn> From ubuntu, with love! :)
<un_operateur1> Frogger, it looks ok
<slyboots_> Does Ubuntu (Default install) come with any sort of Firewall?
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, did you see me suggest apt-cache search at all??
<brohken> there's a sweet deal out for it. $650 - This Dell Small Business Inspiron 6400 (equivalent to the Dell Home Inspiron E1505) is just $649 right now with 1.6Ghz Intel Core Duo Processor T2050, 15.4" WXGA TFT with TrueLife ($10 value), 128MB ATI Radeon X1300 video ($49 value), 1GB DDR2 SDRAM ($65 value), 120GB HD ($55 value), and 8x DVD+/-RW dual layer burner ($35 value)! It also comes with 802.11b/g wireless, Windows XP Home, and a 1 yea
<brohken> r warranty!
<Halitech> brohken, I would stay away from ATI video
<slyboots_> brohken, Take your sales pitch and chove it up your ass :P
<manuel_> speak spanish????? alguien??
<brohken> halitech... it's sort of mandatory if I go dell
<Halitech> and the wireless could be a pain in the butt
<Frogger> but on the client computer the command :  sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.xxx.xxx:/ serverdirectory / clientdirectory       doesnt work... i have to mount -a... that works
<brohken> slyboots_, WTF?
<Frogger> i know it used to work the otherway around
<nn> I need windows XP for winamp :(
<Frogger> ive done it before
<Capslock118> I just mounted two SATA drives, in ext3. If I delete something, it does not show up in the trash, however it DOES show up in the trash through the terminal. I can perminantly delete stuff from the trash IN the terminal, but it doesnt show at all in the GUI....does anyone know what I can do about this?
<Halitech> then look at system76.com
<kambei> Can any one point me in the right direction... I have several machines and I want to use one machine to authenticate user logins and possibly to host the home directories.  What am I looking for, exactly?
<kuto> hi
<kuto> what is the free version of matlab
<Halitech> nn , why do you need winamp?
<un_operateur1> Frogger, have you verified permissions on both share and mount point?
<kuto> is it octave?
<tonyyarusso> kuto: maxima
<CalJohn> nn: for winamp?  if there was ever an inferior program.  why exactly?
<tonyyarusso> kuto: octave too
<jakub_> hi everyone
<jakub_> i'm interested in voice / speech command of utilities on my desktop or even from the command line. is there anything that anyone can particularly recommend as good?
<DBO> brohken, we are not your marketing targets, no more pasting ads
<nn> CalJohn: the media library is great
<CalJohn> nn: tried amarok?
<kuto> tonyyarusso: do you know if it is available in ubuntu?
<Frogger> Capslock118      View   ---->   show hidden files
<tonyyarusso> kambei: Edubuntu has a lot of that in its core
<nn> CalJohn: ya, just not the same love
<tonyyarusso> kuto: yes, both I believe.
<Halitech> nn: try xmms, amarok, rthymbox
<kambei> tonyyarusso: But, generally speaking, what facilitates that?
<CalJohn> nn: winamp is a pretty nasty program, imo :p  you're on your own.
<Frogger> but wouldnt swear to it
<tonyyarusso> kambei: The #edubuntu folks would know more about the components (IOW - I don't remember)
<brohken> DBO: i was posting the specs for the system I want
<kambei> tonyyarusso: Thanks, I will ask them.
<drkm> when configuring fonts in gnome/kde what is the font section which determines the font for your filenames in naturlis for example 'Fixed Width' sets the font type for your terminal
<brohken> maybe if you read...
<DBO> brohken, sorry I missed your convo on scrollback, even still try linking next time instead of posting the whole ad
<Capslock118> Frogger: nice, that works enough, but also, how come it does not show up in the trash bin on screen?
<brohken> DBO, k
<un_operateur1> Frogger, does mounting from within a root shell make a difference?   sudo su - ; mount -t nfs ...
<Frogger> Capslock118    that i dont know either, maybe it has nothing to do with
<jakub_> anyone know of some speech -> desktop controlling utilities that work well? even for command line
<Frogger> your trash
<Frogger> on desktop bin
<kuto> tonyyarusso: is matlab available in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> kuto: Not in repos, but yes, Matlab sells a linux version
<docmur> hello all
<KristanoEsperant> hi
<KristanoEsperant> i need a bit of help
<docmur> I have a problem with the dapper live cd installer
<tonyyarusso> docmur: Why are you online as root, pray tell?
<arrenlex> !ask | KristanoEsperant
<ubotu> KristanoEsperant: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<un_operateur1> !anyone
<h0ndaracer2> will someone assist me on installing java
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<docmur> ???I shouldn't be
<docmur> but whatever
<tonyyarusso> docmur: Oh, live cd. Okay.
<ski-worklap> system76.com looks good, but unfortunately they don't have enough options yet
<docmur> this is my sis and bro's comp
<docmur> I need to install linux
<kuto> tonyyarusso: do you know if it would install in ubuntu is it rpm or bin package?
<tonyyarusso> kuto: No idea
<docmur> when I boot the live cd and click in the installer it crashes
<KristanoEsperant> can anyone tell me how to put WinXP and Ubuntu on the same computer?
<Halitech> docmur, running as root will allow anyone to take over an do nasty things to your computer
<docmur> how would I fix this
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | KristanoEsperant
<ubotu> KristanoEsperant: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<docmur> no my name is root
<un_operateur1> kuto, I'd imagine it'd be in a source tarball
<h0ndaracer2> just partion you hard drive kristano
<Frogger> Capslock118    that i dont know either, maybe it has nothing to do with your trashcan on desktop
<un_operateur1> sorry -- binary tarball
<KristanoEsperant> thanks a lot :D
<Frogger> un_operateur1   what do u mean
<docmur> so is therw a way to update the installer ???
<docmur> on the live cd
<jakub_> Halitech: although i agree running as root is not a good idea, a) he's on a livecd and b) what's the probability he can get easily rooted from freenode?
<kuto> thanks
<un_operateur1> even if it came as a .rpm .. you could always install it using alien
<tonyyarusso> un_operateur1: alien's not really safe though
<Halitech> jakub, I had typed it in before I saw he was on a livecd and b, not likely but who knows where else he is at the moment?
<un_operateur1> i know -- i'll let you explain why alien isnt safe :)
<wastrel> i used to use alien
<crzygrndpa> Are there any guides for installing fastCGI or fcgid onto Ubuntu?
<docmur> ???
<docmur> anyhelp
<TangBaBa> Thanks for that link guys! That was exactly what I was looking for!
<Halitech> docmur, did you download and burn the cd yourself? what do you have for a system?
<docmur> ya this is a burned cd but the cd works on my rez comp
<docmur> this system
<TangBaBa> I was wondering if you have anymore links on how I might be able to get Xgl, Compiz, and Beryl running on Edgy Eft?
<docmur> 1500+ XP with 256 MB ram
<docmur> 40 GB drive
<nn> Microsoft Windows Vista, now available on 64bit platforms for only the mere cost of your soul.
<tonyyarusso> !xgl | TangBaBa
<ubotu> TangBaBa: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<TangBaBa> Thanks!
<Halitech> docmur did you burn it in windows?
<docmur> yes
<docmur> sadly
<ski-worklap> is vista 64-bit only?
<Halitech> docmur what speed did you burn it at?
<jakub_> ski-worklap: no
<docmur> I don't remember it was a while ago way before edgy, this cd works on my comp
<ski-worklap> oh nice, no vista for xmas
<docmur> I would guess at 52x
<ppj> Hi, isn't there a Ubunutu install DVD? I can't find it on the site
<brohken> anyone have the link to ubunutu's laptop compatibility list?
<tonyyarusso> ppj: There is.  Should be around somewhere....
<ValMarko> Is Vista a good choice or Ubuntu still better ?
<tonyyarusso> brohken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Halitech> docmur, might be the cd doesn't like the highspeed burn, try burning another one at 4x
<tonyyarusso> ValMarko: That's likely to be an !offtopic sort of discussion.
<brohken> tonyyarusso, thanks
<ppj> Thanks
<docmur> why would a high speed burn cause it not to work
<h0ndaracer2> whats the differnece between linux self extracting and linux rpm self extracting
* {w00t} is away (Back To Real Life)
<Halitech> docmur, might just be a fussy cd
<ValMarko> yes :) you're right
<jakub_> h0ndaracer2: i take it that has to do with java packages? linux self-extracting would be .bin and linux rpm would be rpm based (by the Redhat people)
<docmur> Yes but the cd works on my other comp
<docmur> ???
<docmur> that makes no sence
<h0ndaracer2> what would i get
<Pie-rate> Flash doesn't quite work right in firefox under linux, is there any way to get a more recent version of it?
<docmur> then the burn must be good
<h0ndaracer2> yes its jave related
<jakub_> h0ndaracer2: get the .bin package
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<arrenlex> Pie-rate: Dowload flash 9 beta 2 from labs.adobe.com
<docmur> but I'll try it\
<docmur> thanks
<brohken> ok so I want to get the Dell 6400 and run ubuntu with Beryl on it. Based on this page do you think it will be very compatible with Ubuntu: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron6400?highlight=%28laptop%29%7C%28dell%29
<jakub_> h0ndaracer2: though you can also build java from source, not like you'll be a speed increase with... java
<cmweb> can some one please help me out here, i want the windows to be the server, and i need to tap in to do a control remote desktop control
<ski-worklap> vnc?
<Halitech> docmur, just because it works on 1 cdrom doesn't mean it will work on another. I had 1 cd rom that wouldn't read a cd but another would on the same system
<h0ndaracer2> i need help with installing this java from their website
<jakub_> cmweb: what version of windows is this running?
<jakub_> h0ndaracer2: dude, seriously, what is so difficult? download the file and extract it...
<un_operateur1> you can use rdesktop/tsclient to use Windows remote desktop
<cmweb> jakub_, according to my friend its win xp home
<jakub_> h0ndaracer2: and ubuntu packages java up nicely, so there's no need to have to go there
<jakub_> cmweb: is this *your* computer..?
<Halitech> cmweb, did thet get tightvnc downloaded?
<h0ndaracer2> ok so apt-get install java
<h0ndaracer2> sometin like that
<cmweb> No hes a dim wit and i need to get in,
<Phlosten> heh
<cmweb> Halitech, yes he has no idea what to do
<h0ndaracer2> ok nm u dont got answer tat
<jakub_> h0ndaracer2: apt-cache search packagegoeshere, now you'll never have to ask "how do i install <x>?"
<Halitech> cmweb, did he install it yet?
<brohken> ok so I want to get the Dell 6400 and run ubuntu with Beryl on it. Based on this page do you think it will be very compatible with Ubuntu: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron6400?highlight=%28laptop%29%7C%28dell%29
<cmweb> Halitech, yes
<jakub_> h0ndaracer2: i believe it's sun-jdk-1.5 or something, but i'm not even on ubuntu right now
<cmweb> , he does not know what to do
<cmweb> Halitech
<caminomaster> hi
<Halitech> cmweb, does he have it running and has he set a password yet?
<cmweb> Halitech, and nether do i
<caminomaster> how can i restart esd?
<cmweb> Halitech, he does not know how to do that
<jakub_> cmweb: well then i guess vnc is the best you can do because windows xp professional and the windows server variants all come with some sort of remote desktop / microsoft terminal services client. regardless, this is a question for ##windows, so take it there
<ski-worklap> brohken, based on that page, looks pretty decent. but why do you need me to say so?
<n_i_c_k> caminomaster: killall esd; esd
<Pie-rate> arrenlex: my ~/.mozilla/plugins directory contains flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so, should i remove the flashplayer.xpt before overwriting libflashplayer.so with the flash 9 beta 2 version?
<bruenig> Pie-rate, yes
<arrenlex> Pie-rate: Yes.
<Halitech> cmweb http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<cmweb> dont send me their please i hate windows, I despise them
<ivx> hey i am trying to open a program, and it isn't working. when i try to launch it from terminal it says: Applications can not close shared connections.  Please fix this in your app.  Ig what's that deal with this?
<caminomaster> n_i_c_k, $ esd?
<cmweb> Halitech, whats my username to login to VNC
<brohken> ski-worklap, im a noob. just wanna make sure I'm not missing anything
<bruenig> ivx, obviously the program in question might be of help
<n_i_c_k> caminosmaster: not sure I understand your question
<ivx> bruenig, sreem
<ivx> bruenig, screem
<raize> hi, asked yesterday but everybody seemed busy.  does ubuntu support epson printers from japan?
<jakub_> cmweb: ... it's not a windows channel
<ivx> raize, what printer is it
<raize> i have an epson pm-a850 all-in-one
<arrenlex> raize: I suggest you check on linuxprinting.org
<bruenig> ivx, ah who needs that, just use vim :D
<caminomaster> n_i_c_k, I mean, only "esd" will work?
<ivx> bruenig, i'll just try that i guess
<ski-worklap> brohken, it looks like getting the display to its maximum resolution will be a pain in the rear
<Pie-rate> Still doesn't quite work properly... here's an example: jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/screenshot.png please excuse the 2560x1024 png file, i'm too lazy to resize it =/
<n_i_c_k> caminomaster: Sure.  Tho you might prefer "esd &", which will leave it running in the background.
<jakub_> Pie-rate: you work at that resolution?
<ski-worklap> but if you're happy to do 1280x1024 for awhile until you get that figured out, sounds god
<magic_ninja> is there a regular floppy that will allow me to do a netinstall (i dont have a cdburner on this other machine and i gotta install ubuntu on another machine)
<ivx> raize, do you have the printer?
<Pie-rate> jakub: yes
<caminomaster> n_i_c_k, I've restarted esd (my ears hurt: I have earphones :P)
<caminomaster> thanks
<mhu> brohken: if u have radeon x1400 u wont be able to run beryl with Xorg, only with XGL which sux coz XGL doesnt support 3d acceleration with that mobile card so u better wait for the ati proprietary drivers support in DRI
<n_i_c_k> caminomaster: ah those beeps can be a little loud, it's true
<cmweb> im in a world of hurt
<Halitech> cmweb I don't know, it should be in the documentation or when he is installing it should ask what to use
<cmweb> any one wana talk to him
<jakub_> Pie-rate: that's awesome
<bruenig> magic_ninja, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<cmweb> any one use yahoo
<cmweb> Halitech, use yahoo?
<Halitech> cmweb nope
<Pie-rate> yeah i've got a dual monitor setup, i'm thinking of selling the 3 17" mismatched LCDs i own and buying 2 acer 19" 2ms response LCDs
<Pie-rate> but meh, too much work.
<cmweb> ;-(
<raize> ivx; yes i have it
<magic_ninja> bruenig: i read that, it helped but i'm not quite sure as the best booting method...burning a cd is not an option
<h0ndaracer2> i cant figure it out
<jakub_> Pie-rate: i work on three 21" flat panels: one for coding, one for web browsing, and one for e-mail. no way i'm going back :)
<bruenig> magic_ninja, I think there is some way to do it with the debian net install floppy thing, google around for that perhaps
<Pie-rate> jakub_: i hate you.
<n_i_c_k> jakub_: what is your graphics card?
<Pie-rate> :P
<magic_ninja> bruenig: ok, thx
<arrenlex> jakub_: Can you do all those things at the same time? =P If not, what difference does it make if it's on another monitor or in your taskbar/
<arrenlex> ?
<Halitech> cmweb, just checked and should only need a password
<cmweb> ok
<ivx> well raize plug it in and see
<cmweb> Halitech, what do i use to connect to him?
<cmweb> Halitech, i got a password
<Pie-rate> jakub_: check this out: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=489296
<Halitech> cmweb, you need his ip address and if he has a router, it will need to be configured to allow access past to the computer
<raize> ivx, it is plugged in, and works very well in windows :), it's the only thing i'm concerned about if i switch to ubuntu
<cmweb> Halitech, i got that and a password
<ivx> raize, do you have ubuntu install yet?
<caminomaster> I have an important question: I've heard that is easy to "override" root password, then it makes me fear
<raize> no, i currently haven't gotten anything
<Halitech> cmweb, just go to http://ipaddress:5802 and it should connect
<jakub_> Pie-rate: that is sweet
<ppj> caminomaster, you need physical access
<ivx> raize, it is a live cd, boot from the cd and see,
<ppj> caminomaster, if you have physical access its easy as hell.
<raize> ah, well that'll do it
<jakub_> n_i_c_k: http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/gxm/products/th2go/home.php
<ivx> raize i think printing should work
<sk4nK> Hi, I just a "security update" from the update manager, and when I restarted, my nvidia module failed to load. I haven't been able to get it going, is there any chance this is a known problem? or a log that can show me what was upgraded?
<ppj> caminomaster, you just single user it and pswd root
<raize> it's the scanning i'm actually worried about :)
<jakub_> arrenlex: i can afford it and i have the desktop space for it, so why not?
<raize> thanks for the common sense though, i'll try that and check back if (when) i have problems
<Halitech> sk4nk, there is info on the forum site about that
<caminomaster> ppj, there's no way to avoid it?
<ivx> raize, wait a sec
<raize> waiting
<ppj> caminomaster, where is the server?
<ivx> raize, do you know how to install a printer
<sk4nK> thanks.
<n_i_c_k> jakub_: thanks.  I had vaguely heard of those.  They really work huh?  I shall read more about them.
<raize> on a linux platform?
<raize> i'll go with no, since it'll be my first time.
<cmweb> halitech, im connectiong to his ip and nothing
<jakub_> n_i_c_k: yeah, it took some fudging though. i can't do accelerated graphics for some reason though. i'll have to figure it out when i get some time
<ivx> raize when you boot up go to system>administration>printing, you can swing it from that
<Halitech> cmweb dooes he have a router?
<cmweb> halitech, you try 24.229.174.53
<raize> excellent.  thanks a lot, i'll download the live cd now and give it a shot
<ivx> raize, alright have fun, also try to google your printer model then the word ubuntu,
<Geoffrey2> is there a command or application that will display all the modes my video chip supports?
<cmweb> halitech, he says only a cable modem
<jakub_> cmweb: why is it that you are in orlando and he is in somewhere near Palmerton, PA according to the whois?
<raize> alright, take care.
<ivx> raize, later
* jakub_ smells a cracker in the room
<cmweb> jakub, im in holt
<n_i_c_k> jakub_: ah ok.  I use a Matrox dual head card, which also does not do 3d accel.  That's OK, 3 heads would be just fine, accel or not.
<n_i_c_k> jakub_: would you be willing to expand on "it took some fudging"?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: "modes"?
<Halitech> cmweb, then either he has a router/modem or tight vnc isn't running and seeing as how I can't ping him, I'd say router/modem or anotehr firewall
<caminomaster> ppj, my pc is at home, and the potential "enemy" too
<jakub_> n_i_c_k: well for some reason, my onboard i915 kept conflicting with it, so now i have a simple shell script that forces removing the kernel module on boot
<TangBaBa> Which is the preferred route: Xgl or AIGLX?
<jakub_> n_i_c_k: that and my desktop physically couldn't house 3 24" flat panels, so i had to cut back and use the 21"
<matt____> is it normal for an extra hard disk to have to be mounted manuly after a restart?
<n_i_c_k> jakub: thanks.  i915 would be an Intel integrated graphics chip, I think?
<cmwe1> halitech, windows fire wall possibly?
<jakub_> n_i_c_k: yep
<n_i_c_k> jakub_: thank you
<Halitech> matt___ if it's not in fstab then yes
<Halitech> cmwel, maybe
<cmwe1> shit, what ip did i give you
<cmwe1> halitech
<matt____> i am mounting a 200gb hard disk at /home/matt/data, when i restart my computer, i have to mount it each time, is that normal? can i make it "automated"?
<Halitech> 24.229.174.53
<Halitech> matt, edit your fstab and it will mount automatically
<Flannel> matt____: yeh, add it to your fstab.  (I'm sure there's a GUI way of doing it, check system > disks or something)
<Deon|alt> >:)
<matt____> fstab? explain
<frogzoo> !fstab | matt____
<ubotu> matt____: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, I came home from work this evening to another basically frozen computer, I ran through the whole skinny elephant routine and it worked fine, but nobody online at the time seemed to have any idea where to even begin trying to figure out why my computer keeps doing this
<Shnax> does anyone know how to fix a Bad PBR error caused by partition resizing during ubuntu installation?
<matt____> ok, i sudo gedit /etc/fstab, but now what do i add? where? is  it "safe", what if i accidently put something in the wrong place?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: You didn't answer my question from last time: do you have any other computers on the same network? I'm very curious to see if you can SSH into it.
<jakub_> Shnax: use a livecd and install grub/lilo/<boot loader of choice>?
<frogzoo> matt____: the docs explain all this in extensive detail
<drcode> hi all
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drcode> I installed p7zip
<arrenlex> ...yay?
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, yes, there are three computers on the network, the other two are running Windows XP
<drcode> but I am looking for 7z,7za any idea in what packge I can find it?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: It doesn't matter; if you don't want to set up SSH on wXP you can just boot one of them from the ubuntu liveCD to get SSH.
<kitche> drcode: they come with p7zip
<drcode> I installed p7zip
<drcode> strange
<Shnax> jakub, will grub work if I'm trying to fix a windows partition?
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, oh, when it was acting funny, I tried Ctrl-Alt-F1 to bring up the tty1 screen, and that did nothing either
<ski-worklap> does anyone know why linux-k7, linux-686, etc. are obsoleted by linux-generic?
<Halitech> Geoffrey, try putty to ssh into the frozen system from windows
<ski-worklap> does the current kernel auto-detect optimizations to use or something?
<arrenlex> ski-worklap: They decided that it was hard to maintain.
<jrib> !generic | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<ski-worklap> thx
<Flannel> ski-worklap: yes, it autodetects
<jrib> drcode: why do you need 7z and 7za specifically?  p7zip gives you /usr/bin/7zr and /usr/bin/p7zip
<n_i_c_k> Geoffry2: do you see anything in /var/log/syslog about the time of the error?  E.g. the kernel reporting a soft lockup?
<drcode> yes
<drcode> I need it bcz I want to use xarchive
<drcode> it use warpper with 7za
<KristanoEsperant> hey... um... okay. The multi-boot tutorial thing is great, but can I put Windows on the master drive instead?
<Jester45>  do you know how to look at how much each ram slot has  like slot1: 512mb slot2:128mb etc
<jrib> drcode: I'm going to install xarchive to see, one sec
* {w00t} is away (Back To Real Life)
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx
<roler> When I play DVD movies on my Edgy Laptop, it goes in bursts. It is very hard to notice, but it is not as fluent as on a tv screen. My laptop is more than capable of playing a dvd video... Is there any known issue and a way to fix it?
<ski-worklap> jrib, interesting, thanks
<roler> I am using MPlayer
<jrib> drcode: by the way, do you know that file-roller (the default archive manager) will be able to use p7zip too?
<kitche> KristanoEsperant: you can put windows on any drive
<matt____> is there an EASY way to make a drive automount?
<KristanoEsperant> ok
<frogzoo> roler: gxine ?
<KristanoEsperant> thanks
<jrib> !diskmounter | matt____
<ubotu> matt____: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jrib> matt____: maybe consider pysdm too
<drcode> realy
<drcode> no
<drcode> its gui?
<jrib> !p7zip | drcode
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 944 kB
<KristanoEsperant> and why is the A dropped off the end of my name?
<jrib> dumb bot
<jrib> !7z | drcode
<ubotu> drcode: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jester45> please any know how to check how much ram is in each slot
<roler> frogzoo; installing now to test
<drcode> ha
<drcode> I use xfce
<drcode> xubuntu
<Jordan_U> Anybody know where the Sysreq key is on mac keyboards?
<Jester45> drcode: i use it to
<Flannel> drcode: you might ask in #xubuntu then, they'd know the default archive program
<jrib> drcode: oh, well I'm not sure file-roller is really gnome-specific
<KristanoEsperant> should I put windows on first then Ubuntu?
<drcode> k
<KristanoEsperant> i'm confused, two different sites say two different things
<frogzoo> roler: check disk dma is enabled, then in gxine, enable expert mode & increase buffer memory
<arrenlex> KristanoEsperant: Windows first, then ubuntu.
<Halitech> Kristano, yes, install windows first then ubuntu
<Flannel> KristanoEsperant: yes, windows then ubuntu.
<Jester45> lol
<roler> frogzoo; for dma do I use hdparm ?
<KristanoEsperant> w00t three answers
<KristanoEsperant> thanks :P
<KristanoEsperant> i'm pretty sure which way to go now XD
<ubun> beats 0, like i often get :(
<Flannel> !dualboot | KristanoEsperant
<ubotu> KristanoEsperant: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jakub_> KristanoEsperant: think about it: windows installs its mbr and you overwrite it with GRUB which recognizes the windows partition. if you do it the other way around, GRUB is gone and Windows tries its best to ignore the Linux partition.
<KristanoEsperant> aye, but i'm inexperienced and have just started trying to learn Linux today. I'm currently running on a LiveCd.
<Galaeron> Any got a trick to the users list on xchat? If I set it to resizable user list it doesn't appear. If I turn it off, it appears but I cant resize it.
<Jester45> im sorry for the slowness
<Halitech> Kristano, you can do ubuntu first and then windows but then you have to end up fixing the MBR to get ubuntu bootable again
<jrib> drcode: found it, you need to install p7zip-full
<KristanoEsperant> i see.
<drcode> ha
<drcode> I see
<drcode> thanx
<jakub_> KristanoEsperant: first thing is first, as far as possible, use the web to help you out (Google, forums, etc.) *then* come here if you still have questions
<KristanoEsperant> but it DOESNT matter where I put windows (master/slave)? for sure?
<drcode> I will check it out
<Flannel> KristanoEsperant: correct.  modern GRUBs fool windows
<KristanoEsperant> cool beans.
<Halitech> Kristano, it shouldn't but I would proably put it on the primary master
<KristanoEsperant> Thanks for all your help guys
<KristanoEsperant> God bless
<KristanoEsperant> cya
<Jester45> anyone want to help me figure out how much ram is in each slot
<rastilin> You can't check?
<Jester45> no
<Geoffrey2> n_i_c_k, hmmm, thanks for suggesting the log, looks like I may have found the problem....
<MattDaPcWiz> i need help
<Halitech> Jester45 power down and take the cover off and look?
<MattDaPcWiz> pleeeeeeeease
<arrenlex> ! ask | MattDaPcWiz
<ubotu> MattDaPcWiz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jester45> i know how much total just not separate
<MattDaPcWiz> lol
<Jester45> Halitech: i cant
<MattDaPcWiz> ok what do i do if my network adaptor is not found?
<Jester45> Halitech: plus why powerdown
<Galaeron> Jester45: take the cover off and look. Chances are if you have 2 sticks of ram, and you know you have a gig, each slot is gonna be 512 :)
<frogzoo> roler: to enable dma if it's not on already, edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<rastilin> MattDaPcWiz, how's it not found?
<Galaeron> jester45: you want to always have the power off when poking around the inside of your computer
<Jester45> Galaeron: i have 2gb ram and 3 slots :(
<Halitech> Jester45, so you can take them out if they aren't easily visible
<MattDaPcWiz> ok i go to networking
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: you might be stuck.  Ubuntu probably lacks a driver for it.  Is it an internal PCI card or what?
<DaSkreech> Anyone used wget to mirror a directory?
<frogzoo> roler: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda - will report if it's on
<MattDaPcWiz> and it should say
<MattDaPcWiz> wired adaptop
<MattDaPcWiz> its built into the motherboard
<DaSkreech> I can't seem to get it to ignore html file
<DaSkreech> html files
<MattDaPcWiz> 1 gbps
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: ...well? Are you going to share?
* rajiv_nair steps out for breakfast
<DaSkreech> if i do wget --mirror http://url/path it tells me 404 index.html not found
<Galaeron> jester45: chances are you have 2 sticks of ram at 1gig each
<Halitech> Jester, if yo uhave 2gb, I would say 1 1gb and 2 512
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: does it appear in the output of "ifconfig -a"?
<DaSkreech> wget --mirror -A.avi http://url/path does little better
<arrenlex> DaSkreech: What exactly are you trying to download?
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, was looking at it again...it's a kernel error, reporting that my wireless is timing out.... Dec 15 12:48:31 jeffrey-laptop kernel: [17223472.732000]  NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<jakub_> Halitech, Jester45: why not just use lshw and take the guess work out of it?
<MattDaPcWiz> im not sure
<MattDaPcWiz> ummmm
<Jester45> Halitech and Galaeron i need to find the highest ones
<DaSkreech> arrenlex: the entire contents of a folder
<DaSkreech> It's only avis in it
<arrenlex> DaSkreech: I don't think you can do it like that.
<Halitech> Jester45, oh wait, do you have all 3 slots used and have 2 gb or 2 slots and 2gb?
<MattDaPcWiz> its a Marvell Adaptor, which is part of a Gigabyte MotherBoard (GA-965P-S3 )
<DaSkreech> but wget keeps telling me 404 index.html not found
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, and that's followed immediately by Dec 15 12:48:31 jeffrey-laptop kernel: [17223472.732000]  bcm43xx: Controller RESET (TX timeout) ...
<Jester45> Halitech: i have 3 slots used 2 gb
<DaSkreech> arrenlex: So wget is jsut for downloading html files?
<Halitech> jakub_ ummmmm, cause I didn't know about it?
<arrenlex> DaSkreech: Yes, because unless you specify a file it looks like index.html
<frogzoo> DaSkreech: can you read that url witha  browser?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> It's a dir listing
<arrenlex> DaSkreech: Of course not! But you need to point it to a full file.
<Galaeron> jester: if you got 3 slots used then Halitech is right. 1 slot is a gig, the other 2 slots at 512
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: I suggest: remove the card.  Reboot. Run "ifconfig -a".  Shutdown.  Insert the card.  Boot. Run "ifconfig -a".  Any diff?  If yes, you're prob in good shape.  If not, not.
<DaSkreech> Can't I glob files?
<DaSkreech> It hasa --n-glob option
<DaSkreech> noglob
<MattDaPcWiz> yes well
<frogzoo> DaSkreech: -r - recursive
<MattDaPcWiz> u forget
<MattDaPcWiz> ITS BUILT INTO THE MOTHERBAORD
<DaSkreech> frogzoo: asks for index.html
<MattDaPcWiz> kinda hard to remove lol
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: ah.. you have a point..
<MattDaPcWiz> and where do i type these commands?
<MattDaPcWiz> ive just started using linuz lol
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: what motherboard?
<MattDaPcWiz> linux*
<MattDaPcWiz> Gigabyte GA-965P-S3
<roler> frogzoo; thanks so much, gxine seems to be working great. just a bit washed out (too bright) but very smooth
<DaSkreech> arrenlex: so it's can't mirror say a directory of images?
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> thanks
<frogzoo> DaSkreech: it still needs an initial jump off page - and no, you can't glob in html
<DaSkreech> frogzoo: gives a 404 index.html not found
<Pie-rate> MattDaPcWiz: click applications->accessories->terminal and type lspci
<DaSkreech> frogzoo: so the --no-glob option is pointless?
<MattDaPcWiz> brb
<Pie-rate> paste the output to
<Pie-rate> !paste
<Halitech> jakub_ I tried that on my system and it just shows 256 but I have a pair of 128s
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frogzoo> DaSkreech: you can't glob in html
<zcat[1] > in edgy, how do I set something up to run on boot (NOT on login) .. I used to have motion running from my inittab, but now it doesn't seem to happen.
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: hmm.. what does the following return: " ifconfig | tr -s ' ' | cut -d' ' -f 1"
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : man boot-scripts
<zcat[1] > do I have to use /etc/init.d ?
<zcat[1] > damn, what a pain.. inittab was easy
<n_i_c_k> zcat[1] : rc.local, I think
<DaSkreech> So what should I use to mirror?
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : inittab will do it too, take your pick
<zcat[1] > inittab doesn't seem to be doing it any more...
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : only inittab is typically meant for session management
<MattDaPcWiz> ALRIHT
<MattDaPcWiz> it reconises it
<MattDaPcWiz> as an ethernet adaptor and that its from Marvell tech, but its unknown devide 4364
<Pie-rate> http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/screenshot.png can anyone tell me how to fix the black area around the flash animation at the top of the page?
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: if it shows as "eth0" or some such yr ok.. if not, I don't know.
<poquedoraqu> in case i get no help in #kubuntu, mayebe you guys might know. My girlfriend got a new HP computer that came with winblowz, and we just tried to resize its partition so that kubuntu could squeeze in... but the windows partition is displayed in red, and when you try to resize it says "couldnt check disk, totally 3 clusters"
<poquedoraqu> its brand new out of the box :<
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : wierd, where's /etc/inittab gone?
<zcat[1] > poquedoraqu: just nuke windows ... why would you want to keep it?!!
<MattDaPcWiz> is it not possible
<MattDaPcWiz> do get a driver for it?
<poquedoraqu> zcat[1] : Bd
<zcat[1] > frogzoo: still there, just not running motion like it used to
<poquedoraqu> zcat[1] : She likes her little windows fish tank program
<poquedoraqu> zcat[1] : And this male stripper thing that doesnt work in linux
<Capslock118> would it be easier for me to use x32 as opposed to x64 ubuntu? (i have a x64 cpu)
<MattDaPcWiz> omg
<poquedoraqu> she's extremely shallow
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: maybe, but probably not from Ubuntu.  Complain to the motherboard supplier.
<zcat[1] > haha..
<MattDaPcWiz> it appears mavell has released a driver
<MattDaPcWiz> for linux
<MattDaPcWiz> lol screw gigabyte they r useless to tech support
<Pie-rate> poquedoraqu: maybe the male stripper thing will work under wine?
<zcat[1] > 12:23:respawn:su - zcat -c "motion" </dev/tty12 &>/dev/tty12   -- used to work, now does nothing. Doesn't even seem to be loggin an error anywhere
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: thank you.  I shall avoid Gigabyte motherboards.
<poquedoraqu> Pie-rate: We tried. It flickers really fast on the desktop. And her fish program doesnt work at all - you cant reeally emulate a screensaver
<MattDaPcWiz> hahahah
<MattDaPcWiz> nononono
<MattDaPcWiz> the mobos fkn kick ass
<MattDaPcWiz> but
<MattDaPcWiz> and u never need tech support
<poquedoraqu> These programs arent high on Wine's "to do" list
<MattDaPcWiz> besides its not a gigabyte issue
<MattDaPcWiz> its a marvell issue
<Pie-rate> poquedoraqu: i bet there's a fish screensaver for linux
<MattDaPcWiz> and i believe they have released a LINUX driver
<DBO> MattDaPcWiz, your enter key is not a comma
<poquedoraqu> Pie-rate: I think there must be, but she lieks hers :<
<zcat[1] > Pie-rate: You'd think so.. but no.. nothing I've been able to find. They all suck.
<poquedoraqu> At any rate, can window sblock a partition from being resized?
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: if it's on Gb's mobo, it's their issue.  Don't underestimate your influence as a paying customer.
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : there's a lot of tweaks you can do with hdparm to make disk access faster: mult_sect_io io32_support transfer_mode lookahead read_ahead_sect interrupt-unmask
<MattDaPcWiz> ok
<MattDaPcWiz> alright quick question
<DaSkreech> frogzoo, arrenlex: ok lftp -c took care of my problems
<DaSkreech> thanks
<MattDaPcWiz> marvell has linux drivers, which should i download?
<zcat[1] > frogzoo: ?? fishtank screensavers?
<MattDaPcWiz> kernell 2.6
<Pie-rate> its like flash doesn't support transperency on linux
<MattDaPcWiz> kernell 2.4.20 and higher
<MattDaPcWiz> anyone?
<n_i_c_k> MattDaPcWiz: well I'm a Free Software bigot.  If the license if non-Free, don't use the product.  I'm afraid that might not be much help, but Free isn't always Easy.
<poquedoraqu> n_i_c_k: Im with you. she's not
<arrenlex> MattDaPcWiz: I have a Marvell NIC that works with the open-source sky2 driver. Does yours not work?
<PORDO> since upgrading to edgy this week, i can no longer hibernate. :(
<MattDaPcWiz> i have a Marvel Yukon builtinto mobo
<MattDaPcWiz> where might i aqquire this sky2?
<arrenlex> MattDaPcWiz: Yes, I have a marvell yukon NIC.
<MattDaPcWiz> do not forget i do not have internet on the LINUX computer
<arrenlex> MattDaPcWiz: For me, it Just Worked (tm) when I installed.
<MattDaPcWiz> alright
<MattDaPcWiz> do u have link for driver?
<MattDaPcWiz> and does it work properly?
<Capslock118> How can I put a mounted drive to display in the computer folder instead of in the filesystem?
<frogzoo> MattDaPcWiz: well that's first thing to fix - ubuntu without net is too painful
<Capslock118> im thinking shotcuting it?
<n_i_c_k> poquedoraqu: I am glad to hear you.
<arrenlex> MattDaPcWiz: As I said-- it just worked when I installed, without me downloading anything.
<MattDaPcWiz> lol
<MattDaPcWiz> k
<MattDaPcWiz> omg one other things
<MattDaPcWiz> which im praying u guys know what to do
<poquedoraqu> Believe me, no one hates windows more than me, which is why i want to help her dual-boot. plus, as an artist it will be in her ebst interwest
<Pie-rate> show her flying toasters and she'll switch over immediately
<poquedoraqu> *interest
<MattDaPcWiz> im usuing a dual boot system XP PRO/ LINUX UBUNTU
<MattDaPcWiz> and i want to access my other 3 hard drives with linux
<MattDaPcWiz> even though they r windows
<konam> thats easy
<konam> !
<MattDaPcWiz> lol
<Flannel> !ntfs | MattDaPcWiz
<ubotu> MattDaPcWiz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<MattDaPcWiz> how?
<MattDaPcWiz> ok guys
<MattDaPcWiz> this is the first time i have used linuz
<MattDaPcWiz> linux*
<MattDaPcWiz> lol
<poquedoraqu> Anyway, does anyone at all know if windows has the ability to make a partition blocked from resize
<Flannel> MattDaPcWiz: read the link ubotu sent you
<MattDaPcWiz> sop go easy on me and wtf is !fuse?
<poquedoraqu> because I want  it to dual boot
<MattDaPcWiz> ok
<MattDaPcWiz> brb
<Geoffrey2> MattDaPcWiz, Linux can read NTFS just fine, writing to NTFS is something that should be avoided
<MattDaPcWiz> ok
<MattDaPcWiz> good
<arrenlex> MattDaPcWiz: For your NIC, try "modprobe -v sky2" and tell us what it says.
<poquedoraqu> well im going to go...
<MattDaPcWiz> error inserting sky2
<MattDaPcWiz> ok guys does mIRC work on ubuntu?
<arrenlex> MattDaPcWiz: "error" is all it says? xD
<MattDaPcWiz> lol
<MattDaPcWiz> well
<Halitech> Matt, why would you need mIRC? Xchat is the same thing
<MattDaPcWiz> its on another computer in aNOTHER room
<MattDaPcWiz> sooo hard to write it all down
<MattDaPcWiz> alright
<MattDaPcWiz> then i will use that
<MattDaPcWiz> but i need my internet first
<ladik> hi, sometimes i see in process manager, firefox-bin running netstat, is that normal?
<Halitech> or you can use gaim as well
<juanjo> holaaaaaa
<juanjo> holaaaaaaaaa
<juanjo> hellooooooooooo
<Halitech> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<nn> how do i get my video chipset (via unichrome)'s builtin mpeg2 decoder and mpeg4 accelerator to work in X? :)
<rajiv_nair> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Capslock118> how can I make bash the system default shell?
<tonyyarusso> Capslock118: Use the 'chsh' tool.
<nn> tonyyarusso: system not user
<nn> Capslock118: instead of say 'dash'?
<Capslock118> nn: yes
<nn> Capslock118: you'd remove the /bin/sh symlink and replace it with one from /bin/bash
<tonyyarusso> nn: Ah, right
<nn> Capslock118: rm /bin/sh; ln -s `which bash` /bin/sh
<nn> I dislike dash too, but it's technically posix correct, more so than bash
<Capslock118> 'which bash' would be bin/bash?
<nn> Capslock118: yea, it'll find that for ya, tho
<nn> `which bash` executes 'which' a program that finds it's first argument in the PATH var
<frogzoo> Capslock118: why would you want to do that?
<nn> for some reason, my wireless link quality is very bad mow
<nn> maybe the card is overheating?
<frogzoo> nn: someone's running a microwave maybe
* zcat[1]  wonders how much in /etc/init.d will break after you replace that link...
<Capslock118> frogzoo: i am trying to get cedega to work and I read that I need to be in bash in order for it to work
<Capslock118> im basically just going with what i can find
<nn> frogzoo: no, i think it's maybe heat with the card ;\
<nn> this box is fanless and i've made some mods to it recently, but it might be tottally unconnected
<frogzoo> Capslock118: you are in bash, it's the default user shell
<btrento> hey does anyone know how to make /forcefsck scan more than just the main drive
<drkm> how do I reinstall a selection with apt-get?
<BenC> drkm: apt-get --reinstall install foo
<Jordan_U> Is somebody linking /bin/sh to /bin/bash in edgy? If so, DON'T
<Capslock118> frogzoo: this is what I was told, in terms of the console i really dont knwo....The problem is that edgy has a different default shell, dash.
<Capslock118>  Basically you need to make bash the system default shell.
<drkm> BenC: thanks
<Capslock118> thats what i was told
<pzl> !assembly comp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assembly comp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BenC> Capslock118: making /bin/sh point to bash is not correct
<zcat[1] > Capslock118: I think you have been misinformed...
<pzl> !blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<BenC> if you want to use /bin/bash in your scripts, then point to it directly
<Jordan_U> Capslock118: If somebody told you you you need to make /bin/sh /bin/bash the have a broken script that THEY need to fix
<BenC> if you want your scripts to work with /bin/sh, use correct posix shell
<max_> Fire Fox crashes when loading a lage with flash, anyone know the fix?
<zcat[1] > lage ?
<zcat[1] > ahh.. page
<max_> page*
<Capslock118> x61431g
<frogzoo> max_: tried flash 9?
<max_> its a FF problem
<max_> not a flash problem
<max_> !ffcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> max_: If it happens with flash then it is a flash problem
<zcat[1] > finally upgraded to edgy.. seems to have gone quite well. I guess I'll know for sue when Sue uses it.
<zcat[1] > *sure
<Capslock118> how do i go back to bin?
<CraZy675> Hi I'm running a LAMP server and have always used a hardware firewall, I'd like to remove my hardware firewall and use ubuntu's firewall
<Capslock118> bash rather
<CraZy675> anyone have a link to a good firewall setup tutorial?
<frogzoo> !firestarter | CraZy675
<ubotu> CraZy675: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Capslock118> shit "bash: /usr/bin/groups: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Capslock118> bash: /usr/bin/lesspipe: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Capslock118> "
<CraZy675> thanks frogzoo and bot
<Capslock118> what does that mean?
<zcat[1] > Capslock118: sudo -i
<drkm> I installed kde via "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop".. it messed up and I want to re-install it so I am using 'apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop' but it only downloads kubuntu-desktop and does install anything.. what should I be doing?
<zcat[1] > Capslock118: then cd /bin ; rm sh ; ln -s dash sh
<Capslock118> zcat[1] : thanks for the save
<duckfish> can I change umask for just one folder?
<drkm> anyone?
<BenC> drkm: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, you'll need to specify each package, or remove kubuntu-desktop, autoremove and then reinstall
<frogzoo> duckfish: no, but you could use acls
<starz> hey anyone know where i can find the maintainer of w32codecs ?  or its homepage?
<frogzoo> duckfish: also chmod . +s & +t can be handy
<zcat[1] > starz: google it?
<drkm> BenC: how do you do this autoremove?
<bradley> hi could anyone tell me what cashe memory is? and what it is used by?
<BenC> apt-get auto-remove
<frogzoo> bradley: what's your problem?
<BenC> bradley: it's the memory used by diskcache, and the kernel uses it...it's also free'd when you need it, so don't worry about how much is being used
<zcat[1] > !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drkm> BenC: ah ok.. so I am doing: apt-get autoremove kde? or kubuntu-desktop?
<zcat[1] > I see ubotu doesn't have super-cow powers
<BenC> drkm: No, apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop; apt-get auto-remove
<starz> zcat[1] , unlike the ignorant masses i actually do know about google and use it.
<starz> i only bother to ask as ive not found the answer, and wish to.
<ski-worklap> what are some good free as in beer games for linux?
<bradley> frogzoo, my computer seems to glitch sometimes so i added the memory graph to my panel and it says that my 63% of the memory is used in cache.
<zcat[1] > starz: yeah, I can't find it either :)
<drkm> BenC: thank you.. that actually seems to be doing something I wanted it to :p
<ski-worklap> i've got tuxracer and rogue, and what i can find online with flash, but that's it so far
<frogzoo> ski-worklap: lincity-ng & battle of wesnoth are good strategy games
<zcat[1] > ski-worklap: nexuis ?
<zcat[1] > sorry, nexuiz
<Capslock118> whats the difference between video ram and agp mem available?
<starz> and apparently aptitude thinks its not a real package ~_____________~
<bradley> frogzoo, i am not sure if that is normal or too high.
<bradley> or if it would cause a freeze
<mikemike> I'll ask again.   I've got a PLC putting .txt files on a server. I need to talk to an AS400 speaking UNIX.   I want to model that in Linux.  Should the Linux poll the txt files or is there a better way.  I'm not a programmer but not an idiot.Just looking for a point in the right direction.
<frogzoo> bradley: it's normal - linux doesn't leave your mem sitting idle, but uses it internally, & releases as necessary
<ski-worklap> zcat[1] , frogzoo thanks - i'll check those out
<Jordan_U> When there are too many animations happening at once beryl slows down so much that it might as whell be frozen, should I report that as a bug ?
<zcat[1] > ski-worklap: enable the seveas repo and install ubuntu-games metapackage, it's got all the best games
<bradley> frogzoo, so i would only need to concern myself with memory used by programs?
<ski-worklap> zcat[1] , oh nice
<ski-worklap> wow that is a lot of games
<duckfish> frogzoo: are they automatic; does it set the perms when you create a new file?
<frogzoo> bradley: yes, try htop
<frogzoo> duckfish: really depends what you're trying to do
<bradley> frogzoo, great thanks. what is htop? (or i guess i can google and figure it out) so thanks again!
<zcat[1] > !htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<navaburo_> Whats the secret to java in firefox 2?
<Born_In_Xixax> seveas repo?
<duckfish> frogzoo: I want it so that when I right-click and go to Create Document > Empty File in /var/www, it makes the file with perms 775
<zcat[1] > navaburo: tell me when you find it :)
<ski-worklap> navaburo, what's wrong with java in ffox2?
<ski-worklap> i find it crashes with certain apps but other apps are fine.
<duckfish> frogzoo: or if I do 'gedit /var/www/a-new-file'
<ski-worklap> is that what you're talking about?
<navaburo_> whats not wrong? the faqs say to link from a nonexistant directory: /usr/java
<navaburo_> anyone else on edgy with ffx2 and sunjava?
<Pie-rate> navaburo_: give me an example of an app that crashes?
<loki505> how can i find shoutcast tv stations
<navaburo_> Pie-rate, no app crashes, i just cant get java installed
<Pie-rate> oh, it was ski-worklap that had crashes
<frogzoo> duckfish: best option - 'sudo chmod +s /var/www' & add users to www-data as necessary
<navaburo_> loki505, there is a realy nifty php page out there that does it for you
<Pie-rate> ski-worklap, what applet crashes?
<frogzoo> duckfish: 'sudo chgrp www-data /var/www' also
<jakub_> frogzoo: chown user:group file/directory/symlink/etc works as well
<Pie-rate> http://www.alaska.net/~clund/e_djublonskopf/Flatearthsociety.htm best. site. ever.
<MattDaPcWiz> alright
<MattDaPcWiz> im back and im pissed lol
<MattDaPcWiz> i still have not connected internet
<MattDaPcWiz> and it still does not show my adaptopr
<MattDaPcWiz> someone must've had this problem
<MattDaPcWiz> anyone?
<jakub_> Pie-rate: nice find
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: no one is going to remember all your problems. please state them again
<MattDaPcWiz> lol
<MattDaPcWiz> well nothing matters except the network adaptor not showing
<MattDaPcWiz> ther rest can be fixed when i get xchat working on the computer in question
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: and what network adapter is that?
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: that's bloatware, imho and for your objective, irssi will suffice
<MattDaPcWiz> it is a Marvell Yukon adaptor built into a Gigabyte Motherboard
<MattDaPcWiz> ok
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: that doesn't sound ilke something i've heard of before, which might mean it's somewhat esoteric and not in the standard ubuntu generic kernel
<MattDaPcWiz> nonno
<MattDaPcWiz> i have been googleing for ages
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: in that case, you'll have to compile your own kernel (possibly convert to a deb and install)
<MattDaPcWiz> it was fixed for a long time
<MattDaPcWiz> but now its not wtf? lol
<jakub_> what's not "fixed"?
<Born_In_Xixax> i have a marvell pci wirless card, i had to use ndiswrapper
<MattDaPcWiz> well
<MattDaPcWiz> it knows that there is a device there
<MattDaPcWiz> it just does not recognise it
<MattDaPcWiz> and in turn
<MattDaPcWiz> does not show it when i go to networking
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: my openbsd box recognizes i have RAID 0+1, but that doesn't mean RAID works on it
<MattDaPcWiz> which means i cannot coonfigure it for my network
<MattDaPcWiz> yes i know
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: maybe you should delve into a non-GUI environment in case the GUI doesn't support all the options
<MattDaPcWiz> this is just it
<Born_In_Xixax> have you tried the nidswrapper path?
<MattDaPcWiz> it has worked on previous version of Ubuntu
<MattDaPcWiz> without any configuration
<Born_In_Xixax> are you on edgy?
<MattDaPcWiz> edgy?
<Born_In_Xixax> what version of ubuntu
<MattDaPcWiz> 6.10
<Born_In_Xixax> are yo uahving trouble with
<MattDaPcWiz> just got it an hour ago
<jakub_> wait, this *is* an ethernet card, correct? or am i Google'ing incorrectly here?
<MattDaPcWiz> my other things are not issues, but rather things to do
<jakub_> because ndiswrapper has *nothing* to do with it in that case
<MattDaPcWiz> its and ethernet ADAPTOR not a card, it is built into the motherboard
<sonicGB> Marvel Yukon is gigabit ethernet IIRC....
<MattDaPcWiz> yes
<sonicGB> MattDaPcWiz: adaptor/card doesn't really matter.. .they both end up on the PCI bus, both work the same way
<MattDaPcWiz> crap
<MattDaPcWiz> lol
<MattDaPcWiz> im too used to xp
<sonicGB> OK... I think I've had a marvel yukon adaptor working on gentoo somewhere...
<Born_In_Xixax> i've heard that 6.10 lost support for some kinds of marginal network cards, mostly wireless
<sonicGB> MattDaPcWiz: XP sees it the same way
<MattDaPcWiz> yeh but xp recognises it
<sonicGB> MattDaPcWiz: I came in late on this discussion... what's the actual problem you're having with it?
<MattDaPcWiz> and xp mojority of stuff is done 4 u
<sonicGB> (lol, 'frogzoo' what a cool mac!)
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: uhm.. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=active&rls=en&hs=6ES&q=Marvell+Yukon+kernel+module&btnG=Search shows you what kernel module you need
<MattDaPcWiz> ok lol u forget
<sonicGB> MattDaPcWiz: I wouldn't go quite that far.... (done for you!)
<MattDaPcWiz> i have no idea bout linux
<MattDaPcWiz> at all
<MattDaPcWiz> well
<MattDaPcWiz> most thingsr sonic
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: so, like i said before, roll your own kernel and install it with checkinstall
<sonicGB> ^s/mac/nick/
<MattDaPcWiz> man i dont know what u r saying
<MattDaPcWiz> i know ur talkin bout parts of linux
<MattDaPcWiz> but
<MattDaPcWiz> i have nver used it b4
<arrenlex> !enter | MattDaPcWiz
<ubotu> MattDaPcWiz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: then go use Google, honestly
<MattDaPcWiz> and i dont know where stuff is or how to use it
<sonicGB> jakub_: if he's just said "I have no idea about linux" then we might need to give him a *little* bit more help than "roll your own and you'll be fine dude"!!!
<MattDaPcWiz> thank u sonic
<sonicGB> jakub_: please go and read up on ubuntu philosphy.... please
<jakub_> sonicGB: i don't think "i have no idea about linux" deserves any better. if you aren't willing to meet me halfway, then why bother?
<jakub_> sonicGB: i'm more of a coder than a philosopher
<duckfish> how do I set it so that newly created files/folders inherit the parent folder's permissions - but *only* for a certain folder? ie, in a folder with perms 765, all files/folders created in that folder will inherit the perms 765?
<sonicGB> so you're using ubuntu 6.10 right? (I have nfi about those edgy dapper whassname words)
<MattDaPcWiz> yes i am
<Born_In_Xixax> which prior version of ubuntu worked for you?
<sonicGB> ahhh... cr*p... firefox crashed again... (I'm on a mac here... first ever mac, had it for a week, and I'm still struggling!!!... gimme a minute!
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: i would start by reading some sort of UNIX/UNIX-like or introduction online. get used to the environment, and when you're ready, feel free to play around with it. but ignorance really isn't an excuse
<MattDaPcWiz> uhhhhhhh lol not sure, i got it from a magazine orginally, then decided to go for the full things today after like 2 months
<Born_In_Xixax> could have been 6.04
<MattDaPcWiz> look guys the point is, after today internet will not be an option for me unelss i get it working on this linux pc
<Born_In_Xixax> you might try downloading that version
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: okay, question for you then: what do you *need* linux for? i'm all for its use, but if you're a hardcore windows user, why bother installing linux if you don't want to put in the effort?
<MattDaPcWiz> i do want to put in the effort
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: honest question because i'm also all for using the best tool that you got
<MattDaPcWiz> thats why im doing this, thats why i got onto the IRC channel
<MattDaPcWiz> xp is far less stable
<MattDaPcWiz> when u run servers liek i do
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: not really, if you had put in the effort, my 2 second google would have been more like a 2 hour hunt for you problem
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: apparently, if the card works on windows, isn't windows more stable?
<Born_In_Xixax> easiest suggestion would be to use 6.04, otherwise you appear to be looking at obtaining and installing a custom module/driver
* Curs0r laughs at what jakub_ said
<natalie> Can anybody help me with a problem... Whenever I attempt to install Ubuntu 6.06 from the live CD it freezes at the GDM... The only way that I can install 5.10 is with a stage 2 install inside of stage 1... There are very few distros of linux that I can install.... I could really use some help or be pointed in the correct direction
<Born_In_Xixax> or otherwise dabbling in non newbie linux stuff
<MattDaPcWiz> jakub that does not make any sense
<jakub_> how does that not make sense?
<jakub_> it works on windows, therefore it's already a step ahead of where you are with linux, right?
<MattDaPcWiz> u said that if i put in MORE effort ur 2 second google would have been 2 hours for me
<sonicGB> jakub_: PLEASE help, or stop.
<jakub_> you can actually access the internet with windows, you can't currently with linux without compiling your own kernel
<jakub_> sonicGB: i am helping
<MattDaPcWiz> im using a seperate computer
<MattDaPcWiz> my xp is a bit shall we say
<sonicGB> MattDaPcWiz: I'm gargling for solutions here. Looks like this is a driver that existed in whatever number 'dapper' is, and dissapeared in 6.10.... I think we knew that already, right?
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: okay, so then let me clarify one thing: does the card work *at all* on windows?
<MattDaPcWiz> yes
<jakub_> okay, so what's wrong with xp?
<MattDaPcWiz> im trying to set up a dual boot
<sonicGB> does #ubuntu have moderators, 'cos we need one here
<jakedahn> hey, can anyone help me fix up my audio?
<Born_In_Xixax> would ndiswrapper help in this situation?
<MattDaPcWiz> xp is gr8 for gaming etc. but not always for HOSTING the gaming servers
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: why though? what's *wrong* with windows? or do you want to test linux out?
<MattDaPcWiz> im trying to test it
<ski-worklap> Pie-rate, i think it was pjirc that crashes
<jakub_> sonicGB: what is wrong with what i am saying?
<MattDaPcWiz> against xp
<ski-worklap> azureus also crashes for me after a bit of usage
<MattDaPcWiz> when hosting servers
<ski-worklap> and gets itself into a place where it cannot restart again without crashing
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: okay, alright, up until now i thought your philosophy was that windows is just inferior even though the card works on windows, that changes everything
<Curs0r> MattDaPcWiz, you might try colinux until you feel you have it worked out
<MattDaPcWiz> colinux?
<Curs0r> MattDaPcWiz, google it
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: i think the best solution is still compiling a kernel and installing a debian package with checkinstall. look up compiling a kernel, checkinstall, etc. and if you still need help, i'm more than willing to help :)
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: that way you don't have to reinstall any new or old version of ubuntu
<mag_> wow mamy people again !}
<Curs0r> I'm loving 6.10 I never had such a stable install
<nzhomie> there was 900 last nite
<nzhomie> cursor i agree !
<jakub_> Curs0r: that's kind of ironic compared to what ubuntu seems to publicly state that it's supposed to be a bleeding edge distro, hehe
<arrenlex> mag_: This is pretty low for #ubuntu.
<mag_> arrenlex: I know, where are you froom ?
<sonicGB> anyone know how to pull out a network driver (sky2) and replace it with the older sk98lin ? I'm not sufficiently ubuntu clued to know how to do it, but that might resolve MattDaPcWiz 's issue
<arrenlex> mag_: ....why?
<sonicGB> the new sky2 driver in 6.10 breaks with marvell yukon
<Curs0r> i've got beryl running with video on 3 sides of the cube, all my windows at 90% opaque and running a 3d game and it still doesn't overwork my machine... that's art
<mag_> arrenlex: Where are you from ?
<mag_> arrenlex: that's my question !
<arrenlex> Curs0r: My glxgears runs with 90fps when it's full screen. :D *dance*
<ski-worklap> Curs0r, what sort of hardware?
<arrenlex> mag_: Why do you ask?
<LookTJ> Anyone familer with syslinux?
<ski-worklap> arrenlex, how can you tell how man fps your glxgears gets?
<Curs0r> x2 3800, 2gb pc-3200, 7800gtx
<jakub_> sonicGB: rmmod and modprobe but you need to compile the kernel like i've said over and over
<arrenlex> ski-worklap: glxgears -print-fps
<miniman> YAYY
<mag_> arrenlex: it's only a question !
<arrenlex> Sorry, -printfps
<arrenlex> ^ ski-worklap
<miniman> Can anyone recommend a codec pack for mp3/videos?
<MattDaPcWiz> wait
<MattDaPcWiz> hold on
<MattDaPcWiz> i have a driver from marvell
<MattDaPcWiz> but i do not know how to install it
<Adlai_> miniman, mplayer
<Born_In_Xixax> is it a linux driver?
<ski-worklap> arrenlex, it's not printing anything?
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: what file format is it? is it .ko?
<Adlai_> you don't really need codec packs
<ski-worklap> oh wait there it goes
<Adlai_> those are windows
<miniman> Thank you Adlai_
<Geoffrey2> sigh..............
<mag_> arrenlex: becasue I'm drinking some beer and Don't I don't have someting that I can do ! lol
<sonicGB> jakub_: compiling a kernel is a bit over the top for a n00b.... how about building a module and insmodding it?
<MattDaPcWiz> brb lemme check
<Adlai_> if anything install win32codecs (or similar ubuntu release)
<mag_> :D
<MattDaPcWiz> it came packed
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Problems? =P
<ski-worklap> hmm 40 fps, no beryl  :)
<Adlai_> !mp3 | miniman
<ubotu> miniman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<honda> what does "Could not resolve 'archive.cannonical.com'" mean when i update synaptic?
<jakub_> sonicGB: okay, fine if you want to get into the symantics, he has to compile a kernel *module* happy? he still needs to grab the sources doesn't he?
<sonicGB> MattDaPcWiz: what's the driver that you have? on a CD or something? or downloaded?
<Born_In_Xixax> sonicGB, could he use ndiswrapper with the win drivers for his marvell yukon?
<Curs0r> 6225 fps :D
<Born_In_Xixax> can you not use ndiswrapper with regular ethernet adapters?
<arrenlex> honda: It means that you need to spell "canonical" correctly in /etc/apt/sources.list
<arrenlex> Curs0r: With glx-gears fullscreen?
<jakub_> sonicGB: and building a .deb out of it is better practice because he'll always have a copy that *worked*
<Adlai_> ahh, it's w32codecs here
<sonicGB> Born_In_Xixax: maybe, but I don't think that's necessary. There are at least two different drivers for his card for Ubuntu... the one that 6.10 has by default is a bit borken
<Curs0r> what's the fullscreen switch?
<sonicGB> changing to the other might be enough
<sonicGB> I've never tried ndiswrapper... used "project evil" on BSD though, that was a pretty cool bit of kit
<Born_In_Xixax> right, but ndiswrapper might be easier :)
<jakub_> sonicGB: ndiswrapper is a lot easier to use than ndisgen or ndiscvt on BSD
<Curs0r> oh  crap i have no idea how to kill beryl and get the max fps lol
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Well, _I_ was just maximising my window... but -fullscreen is a valid switch.
<ski-worklap> Curs0r, log off and start a new non-xgl session?
<Curs0r> kk brb
<userundefine> or just metacity --replace
<sonicGB> ignore jakub_
<Curs0r> i like that one better
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, at this point I'm trying to decide whether I keep fighting Ubuntu, look at another distro, or just throw in the towel on the whole thing
<MattDaPcWiz> alright im back and i have the contents of the file from MARVELL
<jakub_> sonicGB: what's your problem?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: What's wrong?
<sonicGB> cool... let us have it MattDaPcWiz
<arrenlex> MattDaPcWiz: I remember that driver... never could get it to compile.
<MattDaPcWiz> it contains 4 files, install.sh, sk98lin.4, sk98lin.tar.bz2 and README
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: tar jxvf sk98lin.tar.bz2
<Born_In_Xixax> check the readme of course :)
<Curs0r> arrenlex, 2657.754 FPS with the -fullscreen switch, no beryl
<MattDaPcWiz> yeh duhhhhhhh lol
<MattDaPcWiz> but it does not help
<MattDaPcWiz> i type what it says
<sonicGB> how does it not help Matt? what have you tried?
<arrenlex> jakub_: For your own knowledge you can just run "tar xf sk98lin.tar.bz2" -- it's more convenient. :)
<Born_In_Xixax> is it worth pastbin-ing?
<MattDaPcWiz> but it says access denied
<jakub_> the install script seems to be from autotools or something.. and the tarball might hold a generic i386 module
<miniman> Ahem... I just installed ubuntu last night, so could someone please help me out..I'm not sure as to what MPlayer to download
<jakub_> arrenlex: i don't think that's cross platform, better to have good practices for multiplatform use :)
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, right now everything is stable...it's a good bet tomorrow evening when I get home I'll have to reboot again.....I COULD just shut down the computer every time I leave it for a while, but then I'm not supposed to have to do that with Linux.....
<LookTJ> i'm having trouble creating a Liveusb
<jakub_> MattDaPcWiz: you're probably uncompressing it to a directory you don't hae access to
<emun> hi everybody, need some help with installing canon pixma m150 multifunction printer on ubuntu 6.10, please I am anovice
<sonicGB> Matt: try "sudo what-id-says"
<miniman> Ahem... I just installed ubuntu last night, so could someone please help me out..I'm not sure as to what MPlayer to download
<arrenlex> jakub_: xjf isn't cross-platform either... on the solaris machines at school I actually have to bunzip first and tar xf the resulting ball.
<userundefine> Geoffrey2, why are you having to reboot right now
<sonicGB> actually, I'd like to know what's in install.sh MattDaPcWiz
<missing> arrenlex
<Curs0r> 74477 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14895.305 FPS <-- normal sized no beryl hahahaha
<MattDaPcWiz> sigh lol this would be SO MUCH EASIER if i was just on linux
<LookTJ> why doesn't the command(syslinux -s /dev/sda1) work?
<arrenlex> missing?
<missing> arrenlex: you need to get automatix
<MattDaPcWiz> the install.sh is huge
<jakub_> arrenlex: ah good to know. but does solaris symlink bunzip to bunzip2? or is that another step that must be specified?
<sonicGB> Curs0r: I hope you're talking about ethernet and not video!!! LOL
<arrenlex> missing: Why?
<missing> it will install everything you need for mplayer
<arrenlex> Curs0r: What card? xD
<missing> so u can play mp3 and dvd
<kliptic> .motd
<Curs0r> arrenlex, 7800gtx
<MattDaPcWiz> brb
<arrenlex> jakub_: I use the bunzip command... never looked into how it was arranged.
<LookTJ> don't use automatix
<osah> Hello i need help :(
<arrenlex> Curs0r: ...*dumb* that is what company?
<arrenlex> missing: I can play mp3 and dvd just fine. o_O I think you mistook me for someone.
<Curs0r> Nvidia made the chip, MSI made the card
<LookTJ> !automatix | missing
<ubotu> missing: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Ah. Nvidia. That explains it.
<osah> I installed ubuntu, how do i access 'root'. It never asked me to supply a password. So what is the root password :/ There are some commands i need root for :/
<Born_In_Xixax> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<missing> well i cant in no way agree with you there
<arrenlex> Curs0r: I'm running an ATI x300 ... and I have to use the open-source driver for 3D acceleration because fglrx was coded in notepad by a blindfolded intern as part of a hazing process.
<arrenlex> !sudo | oash
<ubotu> oash: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Born_In_Xixax> lol
<Curs0r> i got hooked on Nvidia about the time of the geforce2
<LookTJ> but on to my question
<Curs0r> arrenlex, time will tell if AMD can save ATI
<arrenlex> Curs0r: My old machine had a geforce 2... I miss those days. When 3D worked. Good days.
<missing> automatix has become a time saver and it does the same thing i would do myself like add repos and install software
<LookTJ> when i do syslinux -s /dev/sda1
<osah> can anyone use sudo then?
<osah> or just my general account "osah"
<LookTJ> it says command not found
<Geoffrey2> userundefine, well, after the computer sits running for a period of time, I'll find that I can't get ANYTHING to load....I also won't be able to shut down normally....at least arrenlex showed me the RSEIUB shutdown method, so I don't have to just hit the power button anymore :)
<arrenlex> missing: a) why are you telling me? and b) we don't recommend automatix here.
<osah> can i do,  sudo passwd
<missing> thats fine
<osah> and add a root pw?
<Madpilot> os390, you could, but why?
<arrenlex> oash: You can make a root account by using "sudo passwd root". However, it's recommended to just use sudo for all commands you need to run as root.
<Curs0r> osah better probably to do sudo /bin/bash then run passwd then exit
<Madpilot> osah, and by default, only the first account created will have sudo
<arrenlex> Curs0r: "sudo -i" is what you're looking for.
<Curs0r> arrenlex, i never read the manual ;)
<osah> thx guys :D
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Me neither. I just hang around here and watch everyone retrain the newbies.
<Curs0r> kinda why i'm here rofl
<emun> need help with printer installation, any suggestions , for canon mp150
<arrenlex> Curs0r: It's kind of hypocritical of me because I always make a root account and use su, myself, whenever I have more than one command in a row to run. But oh well. xD
<missing> hell im the wrong network no wonder
<Curs0r> i'm happy as a pig in s&%t with the way my system is running, i just want to help where i can and learn tricks
<Adlai_> Curs0r, just hang out in the channel and watch people get questions answered
<arrenlex> Curs0r: I was that way once. Then I ran apt-get upgrade one day and nothing was the same again.
<Adlai_> I did that for a month in #gentoo and learned almost everything I know
<Curs0r> i used to hang in #gentoo but i got bored with the achingly long builds
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Indeed. Life is too short to run gentoo.
<osah> Hey guys how come when i try to play a 3D game on ubuntu its lagging. I installed nvidia-drivers for it using  apt-get and i rebooted.
<Curs0r> I like its performance but i never got this kind of stability
<osah> how can view which driver i got installed
<Curs0r> osah, what's your gpu?
<MattDaPcWiz> ok one thing just ONE THING, i just need to know how to log in as root, what is the password for root?
<sonicGB> there isn't one Matt...
<osah> cpu is  Amd 2100,  1.7ghz,  1gig ram,  nvidia gforce 4.  on windows all games run smooth. (im trying to run dreamchess) a .deb game
<sonicGB> use sudo
<Madpilot> MattDaPcWiz, there isn't one by default
<sonicGB> so "sudo <comman>"
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | MattDaPcWiz
<ubotu> MattDaPcWiz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sonicGB> and it will ask for password
<MattDaPcWiz> but i typed in nothing
<MattDaPcWiz> and it said incorrect password
<Madpilot> MattDaPcWiz, sudo uses the user pw you gave during install... see the URL the bot gave you
<MattDaPcWiz> kk
<Curs0r> osah, did you use the standard driver or the beta from... what's the repo... albertonline?
<sonicGB> Matt: when I say there isn't one, I don't mean it's blank... I mean ... it's well, who knows
<sonicGB> but you don't need it.
<sonicGB> sudo runs any command as root, and it asks for your own password
<osah> Curs0r, i used, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Curs0r> osah, but you didn't add any repos first right?
<osah> yup i didnt add anything
<Curs0r> ok
<osah> just found that command from forum
<wabbit> Hi all !! I'm trying to install Xgl/Compix but find that the gnome-window-decorator command is missing. Have I missed something??
<Curs0r> ubuntuguid.org has the info for installing the nvidia beta driver
<arrenlex> osah: What's the output of "glxinfo | grep ender"?
<Curs0r> ubuntuguide.org*
<sonicGB> hmmm, it's really beginning to look like all this published ubuntu philosophy of helping, not giving people grief, etc, etc is honoured more in the breach than in actual practice!
<osah> glxinfo | grep ender
<doomed>  /server irc.hydrochat.net
<Madpilot> sonicGB, how so?
<osah> returned   direct rendering: no ,  opengl renderer string: MESA GLX Indirect
<Geoffrey2> sigh...I say again, sigh.... :)
<arrenlex> osah: That's why your game is lagging. =P You're not using the 3D driver.
<osah> do you have any link, or command which would enable it
<arrenlex> osah: What's the output of "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep iver | grep nv"?
<sonicGB> Madpilot: I've just seen a couple of newbies get some very average advice today (as in unhelpful) and then they've wandered off frustrated and probably more lost than when they came in
<osah> its     Driver  "nv"
<Curs0r> osah, eureka
<arrenlex> osah: That's your problem.
<osah> how would i change it? :/
<Madpilot> sonicGB, there's always a few, yeah - but most people get help, assuming they're willing to help themelves...
<arrenlex> osah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<osah> i've been a Windows user for 8 years. Just got ubuntu today, i love it.
<sonicGB> Madpilot: yeah, there is that! :-)
<arrenlex> osah: Choose "nvidia"
<arrenlex> osah: If "nvidia" is not available, you do not have that driver installed yet. You need to install it.
<LookTJ> grr i can't install the syslinux bootloader
<LookTJ> taylor@dapper:~$ syslinux /dev/sda1
<LookTJ> sh: mcopy: command not found
<LookTJ> syslinux: failed to create ldlinux.sys
<LookTJ> Please help if you could
<osah> nvidia is not available,  but   nv  is?
<osah> would that be it
<Curs0r> osah,  i installed windows vista and 2 hours later deleted all win32 code from my pc
<arrenlex> sonicGB: It's just that people don't know how to help with some things, especially very specific things. But if we just ignore people they start yelling at us. It's hard to find a middle ground, so people give "advice" to make askers feel like they've not been shafted, but at the same time not very useful advice because they don't know much about it.
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, has anyone here tried out the flash player 9 beta?
<emun> newbie here who is not getting nothing about how to install printer  canon pixma mp150
<arrenlex> osah: You need to install it then. Press ctrl+c to exist that configuration utility; you don't need it right now.
<arrenlex> osah: Follow this guide:
<arrenlex> !nvidia | osah
<ubotu> osah: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<miniman> omg
<miniman> I fucked ubuntu up D:
<sonicGB> emun: mp150... is that a printer or a multifunction?
<Geoffrey2> if I wanted to totally disable my wireless device so ubuntu wouldn't even look at it, what's the best way to do that...keeping in mind I might want to re-enable it down the road....
<miniman> automatix2 fucked up my ubuntu :(
<sonicGB> Geoffrey2: it it's a laptop, you can disable the hardware in bios?
<arrenlex> sonicGB: For example, I don't use Gnome or synaptic, so when people ask how to, for example, configure the sound or add repositories, the only way in which I could help them would be to give them command line instructions, which are confusing and unnecessary since there's a GUI way to do it. So I stay quiet a lot of times because I don't want my help to hurt them. I imagine a lot of people have come up with weird ways to do what they want 
<sonicGB> if it's a dell laptop, you press function-f2 to turn the device on/off!
<arrenlex> !language | miniman
<ubotu> miniman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<miniman> kk.
<dustrh> ha
<miniman> brb
<dustrh> obey the bot!
<Curs0r> chastized by a bot lol
<sonicGB> arrenlex: I know what you're saying. I just you just have to work on that sixth sense, figureing out what advice is right for what people, and sticking to answering the ones you can!
<emun> sonicgb. it is a multifunction, scanner/printer/ copier
<sonicGB> I don't see how trying to convince someone to go back to windows because his network card works there is 'helping' though!
<sonicGB> emun: I'm digging for info, but multifunction is what I was afraid of. Those things can be tricky...
<Curs0r> sonicGB, I see our point, that's not exactly "ubuntu help" is it?
<Curs0r> your*
<arrenlex> sonicGB: I had that network card, and I resorted to unscrewing my old box and stealing one of the NICs from there just so I could have internet. What kind of advice is that? xD
<sonicGB> emun: the first advice I'm gonna give is think outside the square. in a lot of cases with printers in particular, a driver from a similar model printer will often work... so keep an eye out for solutions for other similar machines.... I'm googling at the moment....
<emun> sonicgb thanks for trying I hope yiu can find something for me
<Varanger> hello
<Varanger> how can I take a snapshot of my X desktop from the console??
<Curs0r> i only have 1 hardware issue with ubuntu, all linux really and it's kinda dumb... my backlighted keyboard uses the scroll lock key for the switch
<sonicGB> emun: I'm finding two year old info that says your printer isn't supported with linux. That might be out of date info, but it looks like turboprint (USD$39.00 IIRC) might support it...
<thesand> Can someone please post the link for the binarydriverhowto again? (installing ATI driver)
<osah> Curs0r, i did follow all the steps but i return "unable to load nvidia kernel driver~ BNe sure to have installted the nvidia driver for your running kenrle,:
<Jordan_U> !ati | thesand
<ubotu> thesand: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sonicGB> emun: I know it's kinda useless advice after the fact, but I try to search for drivers before I buy the equipment! :-)
<thesand> Thanks!!
<Born_In_Xixax> emun: 2 minutes on google, turned up a forum post indicating Canon does not have linux support for the mp150 and does not plan to, as well as a link to http://www.turboprint.info/ where apparently you can buy a 3rd party driver for 39 dollars
<osah> Jordan_U, yup thats what i followed. Didnt help :( hmh not sure what im doing wrong
<Curs0r> osah, run lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<Jordan_U> thesand: When in doubt always search wiki.ubuntu.com
<osah> Curs0r, returns nothing
<Jordan_U> osah: sudo modprobe nvidia
<wabbit> Hi all I've just got Compiz/Xgl running but effects like cube switcher wobbly and missing even though the are invoked with no error.
<Curs0r> Jordan_U, beat me to it lol
<osah> returns  not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madpilot> wabbit, #ubuntu-xgl
<wabbit> hey thanks
<Curs0r> osah no worries, you're almost there
<Capslock118> for anyone who knows cedega, why wont it install a game?
<Curs0r> osah, what that means is that the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf still points to the driver "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<emun> sonicgb, actually hsd the printer before I decided to install ubuntu, used it in windows
<sonicGB> emun: ah, sorry... I think you said you only got ubuntu today, right? :-)
<Curs0r> osah, you can edit that file manually or try the interface switcher again
<osah> Curs0r, in config now i see nvidia
<Curs0r> osah, awesome!
<osah> now its asking me for
<osah> PCI BUS number..  lspci  doesnt show me any,
<Curs0r> how bout lspci -v
<emun> born in xixax, is the no other way to get the printer to apart from having to dole out $39
<sonicGB> emun: do you realise that you'll effectively be treating this mp150 as a bunch of kljlknlk;n (cat typing!) seperate devices (scanner, printer, etc) and that you'll be instlaling them seperately?
<osah> it shows umm  01:00.0
<sonicGB> hyyyyyyyyyu6667
<sonicGB> oops, cat typing
<Born_In_Xixax> emun, that's just what i found in 2 min on google, but it doesn't sound promising
<osah> so would the bus be  PCI:01:00.0
<Varanger> how can I take a snapshot of my X desktop from the console??
<osah> or PCI:01:00:0 .. ?
<sonicGB> emun: for the printing part, this might be useful ( a bit of a messy install, no point/click sorry)   http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<Jordan_U> Varanger: gnome-screenshot
<Curs0r> osah, I unfortunately have not used that utility before, I usually edit my configs manually
<sonicGB> enum: that page has some info about support for a few other mpXXX printers, so you MIGHT get lucky and get the mp150 printing for free that way
<Curs0r> arrenlex, you still there?
<emun> actually if I can get the pirinter to work I will be happy
<sonicGB> emun: if you go down the turboprint route, try the demo download first, to make sure it works before you pay!
<sonicGB> emun: actually, I suspect that the scanner part might be easier! :-)
<Varanger> Jorgan_U: thanks
<emun> ok I will take a look at turboprint, by the way are there  any printers that work with ubuntu without a hassle
<Born_In_Xixax> I understand HP printers have good linux support
<Curs0r> osah, i know it will work if you escape that utility and nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, scroll down to the Device section, and change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia". I'm sure there are plenty of ways but that is just muscle memory to me
<sonicGB> emun: scanning support is coming soon, looks like.... http://pixma.schewe.com/
<arrenlex> osah: This might be a little too late, but you don't need to put a PCI bus.
<arrenlex> osah: That is an "advanced" field.
<Curs0r> arrenlex, ah, there you are... I was fumbling hehehe
<sonicGB> emun: I use a samsung ML-1610... it's a little laser with usb... costs about AUD$180.00... I'm happy withh it
<sonicGB> the samsungs work well with winders and linux, but so far I haven't got it working with mac
<emun> thank you so much for the info
<arrenlex> Born_In_Xixax: HP has fantastic support for Linux. The hplip package provides support for faxing, printing and scanning (and by extension, all-in-ones) while the hpiijs package is for inkjet printers only, but either way it's definitely well-supported.
<sonicGB> emun: but like I was saying about looking for drivers for other similar machines, the samsung is a good example. I'm using the Samsung ML-1700 driver to run my ML-1610 printer!
<sonicGB> emun: you're welcome. I hope it's of some help!
<sorush20> how do I check what my default java is ?
<arrenlex> emun: I am using a ppd file that I almost accidentally found on the internet to run my Lexmark laser printer -- they only provide drivers for RedHat, as if anyone still uses it.
<Born_In_Xixax> sorush20: 'java -version'
<sphorbis> question: i'm trying to install compiz and i installed the nvidia drivers, when i tried to restart x.org it said that the config files didnt match. any ideas?
<sonicGB> Born_In_Xixax: I was madly trying java --version -v -V... nothing worked <slaps forehead!>
<emun> I will consider an hp next time , by how did you go through the installation process for the samsung
<saturnine_fei> hello, I just received my new nvidia 7950 and put it in my newly installed ubuntu system and now cannot really boot.  I am currently logged in on that system on the console, but no graphics are working. Can someone tell me where I can get some instructions for getting and installing the drivers (esp. installing)?
<osah> Curs0r, i got it saying now  Driver: nvidia.   But   direct rendering: No  still
<arrenlex> osah: You've restarted X, right?
<osah> not yet
<sonicGB> emun: the hard part was getting my head around CUPS... it's a bit wierd (but I needed it set up as a network printer that some winders machines could access)....
<arrenlex> osah: XD.
<osah> do i reboot whole pc
<osah> ?
<Born_In_Xixax> osah: log out, then back in
<osah> or just logoff username and log back in
<arrenlex> osah: You don't need to. Just issue "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<osah> oh ok
<Born_In_Xixax> fancy!
<arrenlex> ...actually, that might not restart X itself, in hindsight.
<Curs0r> arrenlex, you forgot ctrl+alt+bksp
<Curs0r> at gdm
<sonicGB> emun: a lot of the little printers are more difficult 'cos they're built for winders and they rely on windows drivers to do a lot of the printing work... when you move them to another OS, nothing works. A slightly bigger printer that has its own 'brains' is a lot easier to connect to a non-windows OS, because things like HP-PCL and Postcript  are supported by everything. For example, way back in windows 3.1 days, ANY postscript printer w
<arrenlex> Curs0r: ctrl+alt+bksp is a hard restart of the X server you can issue anywhere.
<emun> actualy my mp150 was set up with windows on a network with a netgear print server
<arrenlex> sonicGB: You got a little wordy and were cut off at "ANY postscript printer".
<Curs0r> arrenlex, in my experience it's best not to do it logged in... well i haven't tried that in a long time...
<sonicGB> emun: the easiest way out of the printing problem is to look for a non-windows printer, something that speaks a standard language like postscript or PC.... look at the side of the box.. if it says "Requires windows" then you're prolly going to have grief with it!
<arrenlex> Curs0r: In the sense that it kills everything you have open, yeah. In the sense that it's somehow bad for your system no.
<sonicGB> all but the smallest HP printers fit in that category.
<sonicGB> inkjets are almost universially difficult
<osah> ok im back
<arrenlex> emun: The easiest way out of the printing problem is to actually look at linuxprinting.org before you start.
<arrenlex> osah: Hiya.
<sonicGB> brb, coffee
<osah> i would like to thank you Curs0r  and you arrenlex  :) good job it works fine.
<osah> :D
<arrenlex> osah: Hurrah!
<saturnine_fei> guess not...
<Curs0r> osah, good to hear
<sonicGB> arrenlex: in this case he got the printer before he got linux!
<osah> do you recommend any website learning some basics like i have no clue what grep does... :)
<emun> I see I am learning a lot , what is this postscript
<osah> its my first time on linux.. been on windows since win95
<arrenlex> sonicGB: I'm aware of that. We were in the hypothetical situation of "how to avoid the printing problem" and I pitched in for future reference.
<arrenlex> osah: I've been on Windows since 3.1 =O
<Curs0r> osah, hang out for a while, learn how the utilities are used by watching others
<osah> i was wondering, when i run an application from console for example  "xchat" if i close console xchat closes. I know there is a command to make it run but i still can type other commands in console..
<sonicGB> emun: postscript is a language, closely related to PDF in some ways actually, that was one of the first widely used printing languages. It's  a 'page description' language.. "put this text here" draw a circle that big over there, etc, etc...
<Curs0r> arrenlex, sysedit was oh-so-useful wasn't it?
<sonicGB> a lot of printers support it....
<arrenlex> Curs0r: I don't know. o_o I was 8.
<arrenlex> Curs0r: I didn't mess with the internals at that age.
<Lunis> i'm trying to sync my sony clie to ubuntu edgy via gnome-pilot. i am running the "wizard" for gnome-pilot, and it asks for information and i fill it out, it says it will send owner data, and to press the hotsync button. I do that, and two gnome-pilot windows pop up on top, but none of them seem to detect the device. I'm using /proc/bus/usb/devices as the path to my cradle (usb). am i doing this right?
<Tefad> Starcraftmazter: you might also want to poke in #ubuntu-server
<Curs0r> arrenlex, haha
<sonicGB> the same with PCL... I think PCL came from HP (ie: HP-PCL, PCL5, PCL6)... but a LOT of other printers also run a clone of that language...
<Adlai_> osah, your window manager probably has a "run command..." function, but if you want to do it from command prompt, type in "xchat &"
<saturnine_fei> this forum was suggested for help with ubuntu.  how does one get a question answered?
<Born_In_Xixax> osah: you may find it nice to use 'Alt+F2' to open a 'run' command window and issue it there
<osah> yup that was it  & sign :D
<Curs0r> arrenlex, i had a trash-80 at that age
<osah> :o thxs Born_In_Xixax
<arrenlex> osah: "grep" prints the lines from a file that match a string you give it. Like, if you have a file with the lines "one","two", and "three" in it (those words on separate lines), then if you grep that file with "one" you will get one. If you grep that file with "t" you will get two and three. Understand? It filters by pattern.
<sonicGB> emun: in either case, theprint drivers just make a big file with all the 'page description' stuff in it, and throw it at the printer via usb, paralle, ethernetc, whatever... and the printer figures it out!
<arrenlex> osah: I just had you take your entire X config file and only print the lines that contained "nv".
<Random_Transit> hey, this is gonna sound like an odd question, but is ubotu (the channel bot) open source??
<osah> arrenlex, oh ic :)
<Curs0r> osah you can always use the info tools as well if you have a question about the usage of a program
<emun> it looks like it was some proprietary language, why dont all printers use the same language
<Curs0r> osah, ie"info grep"
<osah> do you guys recommend any  mp3 player that runs from console.. if any
<sonicGB> emun: the difference between that approach and the smaller 'GDI' printers (aka "Windows Printers") is that they rely on the operating system to do almost all of the processing, and that makes it really difficult to move them to a different OS
<arrenlex> emun: Trade secrets. Capitalism. Patenting.
<sonicGB> arrenlex: re future info... no worries... I wasn't having a go at you :-)
<arrenlex> osah: mplayer! ^__^
<Born_In_Xixax> osah: mplayer runs from the console
<Curs0r> osah, mplayer is uber1337
<arrenlex> osah: Also, mplayer plays anything. Literally, like, I've yet to find ANY FILE mplayer can't play.
<arrenlex> mplayerismygod.
<osah> i was wondering there is this command " deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian" for example. if i type that in console it returns deb unknown command.
<emun> thanks for the explanation , I am really impressed with this forum
<Curs0r> osah, mplayer is also the media layer of choice for the xbox media center softmod lol
<arrenlex> osah: What are you trying to do?
<sonicGB> arrenlex: "cat /dev/random | mplayer" ?? :-) :-) :-)
<michaeljustman> I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with the ATI Radeon Xpress 200M video adapter and getting it to work with 3D exceleration?
<osah> arrenlex just trying to download a package
<sonicGB> u welcome enum
<osah> alot of websites have it listed like that
<saturnine_fei> i guess one doesn't if they aren't already known to the in-crowd ...  So much for ubuntu's friendly helpful community reputation...
<osah> it says to add it to  /etc/apt/sources.list
<sonicGB> saturnine_fei: there's no in-crowd that.... blast, he left
<sonicGB> *sigh*
<osah> and the package would install :/
<Random_Transit> lol
<arrenlex> osah: That's right. Open /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor and add that line to it. Then you can grab the package with apt-get.
<osah> ooh ic
<arrenlex> osah: Those lines are like addresses for apt. They tell it where on the internet to look for packages.
<arrenlex> osah: If you have a .deb file sitting on your hard drive that you want to install, you use sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<Random_Transit> so can anyone answer my rather unorthodox question?
<arrenlex> osah: That translates into commands as "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", paste that line, save, close, "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install <packageyouwant>"
<sonicGB> Random_Transit: what's the question? I missed it.
<Random_Transit> is ubotu (the channel bot) open source??
<sonicGB> LOL
<emun> is there a place where I can learn how to use CUPS
<Random_Transit> told you it was an odd question
<strabes> Random_Transit: yeah that is really random. i suspect you could get the code for it somewhere
<strabes> ask one of the mods maybe
<sonicGB> emun: a nice place to start with CUPS is to find a brick wall and slam your head on it a few times <GRIN> :-) it's a strange bit of code, a bit tricky.... wait...
<Born_In_Xixax> i imagine there a jillion open source irc bots
<Random_Transit> strabes...if only the mods were here somewhere
<arrenlex> Random_Transit: They're all in #ubuntu-ops
<emun> WOW are you serious is it that bad
<gotit> jillion?? how many zeros in it
<Random_Transit> oh yeah...
<strabes> Random_Transit: you can call them with !mods i think but people seem to get upset
<strabes> or !ops i mean
<strabes> i dont remember
<arrenlex> strabes: Please don't use !ops unless someone is abusing the channel.
<sonicGB> emun: I'm exagerrating. Actually, it's really pretty good... it's just that the config files are a bit 'different'. :-)
<strabes> arrenlex: yeah see that's what i thought
<sonicGB> emun: http://www.cups.org/cups-help.html  <--- that's the official site
<michaeljustman> does anyone know where to download the old ATI drivers (8.24.8 hopefull) precompiled?  I can't seem to compile them and my graphics card hates the newest ones.
<Random_Transit> and i guess me just waltzing into the ops channel and asking for ubotu's code would be really odd
<MatthewV> Random_Transit, you are looking for a blootbot
<arrenlex> sonicGB: Isn't there some graphical utility to configure printing? KDE has kprinter so I've never even had to touch cups itself after apt-get install cupsys... everything was handled by a fantastic GUI.
<tonyyarusso> Random_Transit: Meanwhile, ubotu is a supybot; the supybot base code is in the repos, and the entire code for ubotu itself is also available.
<Madpilot> Random_Transit, the bot is GPL'd, the bot has a URL for it's own code available...
<Madpilot> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<osah> is ubuntu 6.10  Edgy?
<Madpilot> osah, no - 6.10 is Feist; 6.06 is Edgy
<Curs0r> i'd say it's fairly well mannered lol
<sonicGB> arrenlex: ah, yes... emun, I should add that I'm absolutely no expert on anything GUI-related on linux/unix... I use them as servers, I do it all on command line...
<arrenlex> Random_Transit: naw, they're pretty good. It depends on who's there. I've asked them some stuff several times and they're really nice... it depends on who's there.
<MatthewV> Random_Transit, sry, old ubotu was a blootbot, tonyyarusso is correct on the new ubotu
<Curs0r> Madpilot, ummm, you sure about that?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Um....you're wrong....
<sonicGB> arrenlex: actually, once installed, CUPS is all web based.
<arrenlex> Random_Transit: People like tonyyaruso and madpilot are fantastic... others are total jerks.
<arrenlex> ...
<arrenlex> Hi tony. xD
<tonyyarusso> Hi arrenlex :)
<Born_In_Xixax> 6.10 = Edgy EFT
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, gah, sorry. Is late here, can you tell?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: You're three hours behind me!
<tonyyarusso> ;)
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, maybe, but I've been up since 0600
<XYZmale_SMG> mesra.dak.net
<sonicGB> what's with all the names for distros anyway? that's the one thing that REALLY confuses me about *ubuntu... I can never figure out the names... I know what 5.xx, 6.04, 6.10 means though! :-)
<SilentDis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<refus3d> beryl rocks!!!
<refus3d> i got it up and running
* Curs0r dances the Beryl happy dance
<arrenlex> I had beryl. But it crashed a lot.
<refus3d> arrenlex, i can see how that might be a problem it is a still a beta
<Curs0r> arrenlex, it crashed constantly on FC6 for me, on Edgy, it's solid as a rock
<emun> i will check out the cups official site, thanks again , another question . what commands do you use when you download something and you have to compile it
<refus3d> ive had some minor problems so far but its cool enuff to keep it around
<sonicGB> brb... coffee...
<arrenlex> !compile | emun
<ubotu> emun: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<todger> hi there what is the biggest file i can make with ubuntu?
<arrenlex> todger: ...what do you mean?
<arrenlex> todger: For kicks? As big as your hard drive. o_O
<Curs0r> has anyone established a method to use multiple wallpapers with beryl?
<proqesi`> todger: that's a kernel question, not an ubuntu question
<emun> thanks again,
<todger> well you guys don't seem to no
<Curs0r> todger, you were told already
<Pablo> how can I make a command like "sudo pppd call 1xevdo" not leave an open terminal when executed
<Curs0r> arrenlex> todger: For kicks? As big as your hard drive. o_O
<raknam> i've been looking into installing ubuntu, suse or gentoo and i was wondering why you guys would recommend ubuntu over those other two
<Random_Transit> raknam...ease of use
<Random_Transit> ease of installation
<Curs0r> raknam, much greater stability with my system than gentoo or suse
<Random_Transit> gentoo is a bitch if you don't have a decent processor
<Random_Transit> you'll spend weeks compiling KDE
<ski-worklap> but gentoo lets you optimize everything!!!!
<ski-worklap> so after you spend 3 months compiling, everything goes 0.02% faster
<ski-worklap> ... if it's not io bound
<Random_Transit> hahaha
<Curs0r> ski-worklap, yes it does, which is great if you know everything about everything
<ski-worklap> Curs0r, and have the time to drop
<Random_Transit> gentoo is a pain in the ass
<Random_Transit> SuSE is nice, but still based on DeadHat
<Curs0r> and a time thief
<proqesi`> todger: it's as many bytes as you can index with an off_t
<Random_Transit> and, in using the RPM system, dependancy hell is still a problem
<Curs0r> ubuntu is small and smooth
<Random_Transit> yep
<sonicGB> this seems like an appropriate time to mention the "Gentoo is for Rice Boys" page! :-)
<refus3d> what do you think of my desktop
<Curs0r> and extremely well documented
<arrenlex> todger: if you were serious about that question, it's 2 Terabytes.
<refus3d> http://img304.imageshack.us/my.php?image=8381yg6.png
<Random_Transit> SuSE is great, but a bit bloated
<Random_Transit> Ubuntu is insanely secure
<nzhomie> could someone please help me . there is no wpa_supplicant.conf in the /etc/ folder
<arrenlex> AAAAH! Linux vista!! AAAAH
* arrenlex screams like a little girl.
<Random_Transit> rofl
<Random_Transit> too true
<proqesi`> ewww bad UI
<refus3d> much better than lista
<refus3d> vista
* sonicGB slaps arrenlex, HARD! (scream again and I'll shake you!) LOL :-)
<refus3d> there is only one thing that is like vista
<refus3d> the buttons...
<edog^^^> what params should I give fchk after my comp dies because of a power outage?
<administrator> what the fuck is this?
<ski-worklap> "ubuntu is insanely secure" got any facts to back that up?
<arrenlex> !language | administrator
<sonicGB> refus3d: not true. My cat's litter tray is a lot like Vista!
<ubotu> administrator: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Curs0r> refus3d, i think i'll draw my own buttons and save the $400 thank you
<Random_Transit> in my time using ubuntu, i've seen ONE security issue pop up, and it was fixed in a matter of minutes
<administrator> sorry
<administrator> I am brand new to a linux chat room
<arrenlex> Random_Transit: If you want real security, use FreeBSD or OpenBSD.
<ski-worklap> arrenlex, you mean use openbsd
<administrator> and this just took me strait into it.
<arrenlex> BSD:Linux::Linux:Windows
<ski-worklap> freebsd has gone waaaay downhill from 4.x
* ski-worklap == former freebsd user
<arrenlex> ski-worklap: I wouldn't know. I don't BSD.
<Random_Transit> arrenlex, sure, but they're a pain to set up
<refus3d> Curs0r, i didnt't exzactly spend 400 dollars on a beryl theme
<administrator> I am using mepis
<sonicGB> <slashdot>FreeBSD is dying!!!</>
<arrenlex> xD
<nzhomie> could someone please help me . there is no wpa_supplicant.conf in the /etc/ folde
<arrenlex> <3 Slashdot.
<Curs0r> refus3d, haha i thought you were speaking of windows
<Random_Transit> FreeBSD is DEAD!! LONG LIVE OSX!!!
<sonicGB> I converted my last FreeBSD box to gentoo about a year ago...
<arrenlex> administrator: Okay, what's your question?
<strabes> yeah i heard freebsd is kinda suk now
<administrator> not sure
<sonicGB> actually, no I think I still have one somewhere... a massive 60MHz Pentium 1....
<arrenlex> ...
* ski-worklap has 1 freebsd box, one ubuntu, one mac os x, and one undecided but probably ubuntu with xen
<refus3d> i heard bsd kind of sucks
<ski-worklap> openbsd is great
<ski-worklap> netbsd is interesting
<Random_Transit> refus3d, it used to be great
<ski-worklap> freebsd was nice
<sonicGB> I heard that people who say BSD sucks suck!
<nzhomie> could someone please help me . there is no wpa_supplicant.conf in the /etc/ folder
<ski-worklap> nzhomie, we heard you the first time, we dunno
<proqesi`> I heard this is offtopic!
<sonicGB> I really like FreeBSD. I still have a holey old FreeBSD t-shirt here somewhere, as evidence of my allegiance!
<ski-worklap> be patient, someone will come around who does know
<Random_Transit> nzhomie, what are you trying to do?
<administrator> I have a great question for all of you smart people in here
<Random_Transit> oh?
<arrenlex> administrator: It's true. e does, in fact, equal mc^2.
<nzhomie> its just i got no respone so i was like ok maybe they didn't see
<arrenlex> I asked it.
<Random_Transit> please share with the rest of the class, administrator
<Curs0r> there are smart people in here? ^-^
<sonicGB> it's been my universal experience that people on usenet who call themselves "administrator" are trouble! :-) Does that cross over to irc I wonder?
<ski-worklap> Curs0r, yes, you and only you
<nzhomie> i need to configure wpa supplicant and there is no .conf file in the etc folder and i just installed it. am i looking in the right place
<Curs0r> ski-worklap, i would never make any such claim
<Random_Transit> nzhomie, i would think so...possibly stuffed in a subfolder of etc
<nzhomie> ok cheers
* ski-worklap wonders why wpa isn't easier
<administrator> who claims to be the god of knowledge?
<sonicGB> http://darnfineshirts.com/out.php?u=iseestupidpeople
<arrenlex> administrator: ubotu is the god of knowledge.
<Curs0r> love those darling little bots
<Random_Transit> administrator, the ancient greeks claimed it was Prometheus
<arrenlex> nzhomie: I googled for "ubuntu wpa_supplicant.conf missing" and got http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78983.html as a result... the very last post in particular seems helpful. Does that help you?
<Random_Transit> arrenlex, i think nzhomie went afk
<administrator> I have some news for you
<arrenlex> Ah.
<nzhomie> nam im still here
<Gizmo1> Anyone know how to set up dual monitors?
<administrator> I AM THE GOD OF KNOWLEDGE
<nzhomie> will look at the link now
<yakumo> is it possible to use gaim messenger with webcam capability???
<Curs0r> ow my freakin ears
<arrenlex> yakumo: No.
<nzhomie> gizmol, obviously you will need a video card with 2 outputs
<Random_Transit> that's nice administrator....
<administrator> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<arrenlex> yakumo: If you're thinking of MSN specifically, amsn supports voice and video chat.
<administrator> you like that?
<nzhomie> yakumo, get aMSN it has webcam
<Gizmo1> I have 2 cards (identical)
<FirstStrike> Yea, I use amsn..works quite nicely.
<FirstStrike> Even lets you save the webcam sessions for later viewing
<Curs0r> was that a very long exhale? or did your cat step on your keyboard?
<refus3d> http://img288.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beryl1wv8.png
<arrenlex> FirstStrike: What happens if you press shift+backspace in amsn?
<sonicGB> yakumo: I second what arrenlex says re aMSN... it's really very good. Strangely, the windows port is a bit wierd looking, but I'm using the mac one here, and ... it's good
<yakumo> <nzhomie> how about the yahoo messenger
<FirstStrike> Nothing
<nzhomie> gizmol, are they both installed?
<Gizmo1> Yes
<nzhomie> what about it ?
<arrenlex> FirstStrike: Really. I've always gotten a \B character.
<Random_Transit> administrator, sure...why not try shouting like that some more...someone's bound to notice eventually
<nzhomie> have you tried connecting the two monitors one 2 each card does it work ?
<arrenlex> refus3d: Except for the ugly panel at the bottom, that is one slick desktop.
<nzhomie> what about yahoo messenger?
<Random_Transit> nzhomie, i like Kopete
<Gizmo1> No,   One works the other is full of trash
<arrenlex> refus3d: And the menubars.
<sonicGB> nzhomie: in kubuntu, kopete is great... not so sure about gnome sorry
<FirstStrike> people don't really like my gnome skin, but it suits me
<sonicGB> will kopete work on gnome/ubuntu?
<Random_Transit> sonicGB, kopete will still work under gnome
<refus3d> do show FirstStrike
<administrator> Rnadom Transit: have you noticed?
<Curs0r> I'm too ugly for a webcam, I use bitlbee lol
<sonicGB> Random_Transit: cool... then nzhomie , check out kopete... it's pretty good..
<nzhomie> will it work with gnome /
<Gizmo1> ???
<FirstStrike> http://strikethis.com/wall.jpg
<Random_Transit> sonicGB, nzhomie, any and all KDE apps will work fine in GNOME
<sonicGB> Curs0r: I have a great face for voice chat! :-) a great face for irc!
<arrenlex> nzhomie: Yes.
<Random_Transit> because apt auto installs the kde libs
<nzhomie> wuicked
<sonicGB> ahhh, ok, cool...
<refus3d> FirstStrike, i dont like the stacked panels
<arrenlex> Mine is pretty standard... but I like it.
<arrenlex> http://arrenlex.diff.be/screenshots/5605.png
<FirstStrike> i can't stand having one on top and one on the bottom
<Random_Transit> yeah, actually, the KDE libs are a part of the default install for ubu since Breezy
<FirstStrike> on every fresh install of ubuntu the first thing i do is drag the top panel to the bottom
<Curs0r> FirstStrike, me too
<Alakazamz0r> Anyone have any clues on this? Im stumped: http://phpfi.com/185173
<administrator> plbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<Curs0r> invariably some frickin window ends up getting stuck under that top bar
<FirstStrike> hmm..i've never had that happen.
<refus3d> very boring arrenlex
<Random_Transit> personally, i leave my gnome panels untouched
<Random_Transit> more or less
<arrenlex> refus3d: Yeah. But convenient. ^^
<FirstStrike> my firefox theme is black as well..it matches the gnome theme well.
<FirstStrike> plus, i have dslreports with its black theme so..yea.
<FirstStrike> no, i'm not emo or goth.
<FirstStrike> i just hate bright colors
<Random_Transit> lol
<Alakazamz0r> anyone?
<administrator> Sssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sonicGB> Alakazamz0r: funny thing is, I can ping the ip from here no worries...
<fyrestrtr> Alakazamz0r: what's there to be stumped about? The host is offline.
<Alakazamz0r> i know
<Alakazamz0r> weird eh.
<arrenlex> I can't use a system with dark colours... I've been trained by Windows to have white backgrounds and black text.
<Alakazamz0r> fyrestrtr, no its not.
<Alakazamz0r> mikeking.bounceme.net = the machine im typing from
<sonicGB> uhm... on solaris there's an nsswitch.conf in /etc that you have to tell to use /etc/hosts for name service... does linux have a similar concept?
<administrator> who lays claim to the goddess of all knowledge?
<Curs0r> wo ist a good place to paste a screenie?
<sonicGB> ignore administrator
<fyrestrtr> Alakazamz0r: check your firewall.
<FirstStrike> most people use imageshack if they don't have their own webspace
<sonicGB> Alakazamz0r: what fyrestrtr said... a firewall issue? can you ping the IP from the command line... is it a 'network' problem or a name lookup problem?
<fyrestrtr> sonicGB: cat /etc/nsswitch.conf
<administrator> ignorance is bliss
* Alakazamz0r doesn't have a firewall
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Alakazamz0r> PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Alakazamz0r> --- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<Alakazamz0r> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3004ms
<Random_Transit> administrator, if you don't have something useful to contribute, try another channel
<Gizmo1> Anyone know how to set up dual monitors?
<Alakazamz0r> i figured it out.
<Alakazamz0r> my route is all jacked up
<sonicGB> fyrestrtr: I'm using a mac today... can't test it, have to ask! :-)
<Gizmo1> Anyone know how to set up dual monitors?:'(
<arrenlex> !xinerama | Gizmo1
<ubotu> Gizmo1: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Gizmo1> TNX
<sonicGB> Gizmo1: we heard you, someone will answer if they know
<administrator> what would You like to know?
<FirstStrike> Yea, you don't have to spam the question over and over again
<fyrestrtr> Alakazamz0r: use tracepath
<Alakazamz0r> root@malakai:~# tracepath google.com
<Alakazamz0r>  1:  send failed
<Alakazamz0r>      Resume: pmtu 65535
<Curs0r> how do i remove the hard drive icons from my desktop?
<Curs0r> i'd like to keep them mounted of course
<prOMiNd> hello all
<prOMiNd> :)
<prOMiNd> 1231
<yakumo> does amsn support yahoo messenger user????
<administrator> what to contribute?
<arrenlex> yakumo: No.
<sonicGB> yakumo: aMSN only does MSN
<FirstStrike> ...
<administrator> hmmmmmmmmm
<yakumo> ok
<administrator> this sucks
<sonicGB> yakumo: but it does MSN so well that it's worth having two clients running to cope with MSN, plus all the otehrs
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sonicGB> greetings
<Curs0r> hello and stuff
<screechingcat> any suggestions for a feed reader for gnome ?
<FirstStrike> salut
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I just finished installation of Ubuntu Dapper; I'm experienced with RH, SuSE, OS X, Solaris, and AIX.  Can someone please tell me what would be the advantage of installing/upgrading the machine to Edgy or Feisty?  Thanks in advance.
<Random_Transit> screechingcat, do you want a news ticker style or a plain old feed reader?
<pr3d4t0r> The machine is intended as a server, not a workstation.
<arrenlex> pr3d4t0r: Dapper will not get new versions of software.
<Flannel> pr3d4t0r: new versions of software
<Flannel> pr3d4t0r: and, edgy and beyong has upstart
<arrenlex> pr3d4t0r: If it is intended as a server, you are probably best off keeping dapper.
<screechingcat> Random_Transit: plain old desktop app which aggregates feeds and integrates well with gnome
<Music_Shuffle> pr3d4t0r, pure fileserver...prolly not any benefits.
<FirstStrike> Edgy is 'bleeding edge' and has a lot of the newest software, but might be less stable than Dapper. It's also not an LTS. Feisty really isn't ready yet and is still in development.
<Random_Transit> screechingcat, try blam
<pr3d4t0r> Music_Shuffle: It's an httpd/qmail server + gateway for an internal DMZ network.
<screechingcat> Random_Transit: alright thanks
<Random_Transit> screechingcat, there are a bunch
<proqesi> Edgy isn't bleeding edge anymore, Feisty is now
<screechingcat> Random_Transit: so far ive used liferea and a LOT of firefox extensions
<Music_Shuffle> Ok, I should clarify and say 'server, prolly not any real benefits that you can't do without'
<Random_Transit> screechingcat, your best bet is to just open up synaptic and search for feed reader
<Curs0r> oh nutty fudgkins! i just learned i am not running the smp kernel
<screechingcat> Random_Transit: thanks for the advice. appreciated
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Great leaping ocelots!!
<Curs0r> what would be the easiest way to remedy that?
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Why aren't you running -generic?
<Random_Transit> screechingcat, not a problem dude
<pr3d4t0r> Music_Shuffle: Cool.
<Curs0r> i just used the default
<arrenlex> Curs0r: What kernel do you have now?
<Curs0r> asking grub
<pr3d4t0r> Flannel: What is upstart?
<arrenlex> Curs0r: uname -r =P
<arrenlex> pr3d4t0r: A replacement for sysvinit.
<screechingcat> pr3d4t0r: !upstart
* FirstStrike is running 2.6.17.8
<arrenlex> !upstart | pr3d4t0r
<ubotu> pr3d4t0r: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pr3d4t0r> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<FirstStrike> i need to compile a newer kernel
<Curs0r> 2.6.17-10-386
<Music_Shuffle> lol.
<pr3d4t0r> Ah.
<arrenlex> Curs0r: ...wow. apt-get install linux-image-generic
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Are you on dapper?
<Curs0r> edgy
* pr3d4t0r goes to research upstart; he likes launchd much better than init.d, rc.d, etc.
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Yeah, run that.
<Curs0r> linux-image-generic is already the newest version.
<Music_Shuffle> Then you win. GAME OVER.
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Then boot into it! xD
<freebse> hi where in kde can I setup the monitor, it was in peripherals, but it seems like they changed it
<Curs0r> i did...
<arrenlex> freebse: Right-click on the desktop and go to configure desktop. Click on display. Is that what you mean?
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I just built the server; is it a good idea to upgrade to Edgy from Dapper?  I'd like to avoid a full install.
<pr3d4t0r> Q. If I upgrade, will upstart automagically replace /sbin/init ?
<arrenlex> freebse: The same screen is found in kcontrol > peripherals > display
<Curs0r> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/sdc3 ro quiet splash
<sonicGB> freebse: it's in "System Settings" on the main menu... "monitor and display"
<freebse> arrenlex: na it is not, I want to adjust brightnes
<Random_Transit> pr3d4t0r, personally, i've had problems upgrading
<sonicGB> freebse: also right-click on desktop to configure destop stuff
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: I see.
<Random_Transit> pr3d4t0r, i tried to upgrade via the repos, and hosed my current install
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: OKi.
<Random_Transit> i'm still using Dapper
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: So, if I try, the worst that can happen is that I'll have to move the server (again) to my workbench and do a disk installation.
<freebse> http://www.multimedia4linux.de/coolscan/monitor_kalibrieren.html >>> this settings, but I can not find them anywhere
<arrenlex> Curs0r: If you uname -r reports -386, you are not booted into -generic.
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: OKi, thanks for the feedback.
<Random_Transit> pr3d4t0r, pretty much, depending on how you've partitioned things
<Curs0r> arrenlex, so that should say kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic?
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: LVM.
<Random_Transit> pr3d4t0r, not a problem
<proqesi> when I try to apt-get install pptpconfig I get the error: pptpconfig: Depends: php-pcntl (>= 4.3.7) but it is not installable
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: It's almost a pristine installation.
<sonicGB> freebse: system settings --> monitor and display --> color and gamma
<proqesi> how do I fix this?
<Curs0r> right, brb
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: So if I whack it there's no data loss or anything.
<sonicGB> different interfce, but the same functionality
<Random_Transit> pr3d4t0r, might have some minimal loss, but nothing tragic
<proqesi> my repos are up to date, and I can't explicitly install that package
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: OKi.
<Flannel> proqesi: er... pptpconfig isn't in any repositories.  Which 3rd party ones do you have?
<pr3d4t0r> Random_Transit: Do you know if upstart will automagically replace /sbin/init after the upgrade?
<freebse> sonicGB: sorry I ask dumb questions, but I am not a KDE User, I set this up for a friend, kcontrol ist System Settings ?
<Random_Transit> pr3d4t0r, i wouldn't know, i don't use upstart...still on Dapper
<proqesi> Flannel: the usual deb http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig ./
<dos000> is there a way i can right click in nautilus and start a terminal on the selected folder ?
<screechingcat> pr3d4t0r: if you're still thinking about that edgy upgrade then dont.. if u want to use edgy that badly, do a clean install
<Flannel> pr3d4t0r: it'll update all things appropriately.
<sonicGB> freebse: no problem... I'm not highly clued with gui stuff either... I'm just getting "system settings" from the main menu....
<screechingcat> pr3d4t0r: too many upgrade horror stories
<proqesi> Flannel: is this package not available for AMD 64-bit?
<pr3d4t0r> screechingcat: OKi.
<pr3d4t0r> Flannel: :)
<Flannel> proqesi: then you'll have to ask them where their dependencies are, as php-pcntl isn't in any official repositories either
<pr3d4t0r> Flannel: Conflicting input.
<proqesi> Flannel: ask who?
* pr3d4t0r ponders.
<sonicGB> freebse: no, it's not kcontrol, it's actually 'systemsettings'
<arrenlex> freebse: AH! I knew I saw it somewhere.
<pr3d4t0r> Aw, what the hell; let's try upgrading it.  At worst I'll have to download the ISO image and start over :)
<arrenlex> freebse: You need to install kgamma.
<pr3d4t0r> Thanks everyone.
<arrenlex> freebse: Then it will appear.
<Flannel> proqesi: whoever runs that repository
<Random_Transit> pr3d4t0r, good luck...odds are you'll need it
<proqesi> Flannel: hmm .. ok
<sonicGB> arrenlex: I have the gamma thing on a default kubunto 6.10 install here...
<freebse> arrenlex: thx I think this is what is needed here, thx a lot
<miniman> Anyone available?
<screechingcat> pr3d4t0r: and use the official recommended update-manager -c method and nothing else
<arrenlex> freebse: No problem. Then they will appear on Peripherals - Display -  Monitor Gamma.
<screechingcat> miniman: !anyone
<sonicGB> miniman: just ask your question
<sonicGB> !anyone | miniman
<ubotu> miniman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_goofy_> how do i know if ive got 3d acceleration working
<miniman> kk..I tried to install frostwire, and now it says that it needs to be reinsallted, but it cant find an archive for it..AndI don't know how to fix it..Any help?
<arrenlex> _goofy_: What's the output of "glxinfo | grep ender"?
<Flannel> !frostwire | miniman
<ubotu> miniman: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Flannel> miniman: that page should have all the info you need
<miniman> kk Ill check it out
<miniman> thanks
<freebse> arrenlex: sorry it is installed and does not appear anywhere, I can set this up with gnome-control-center and xfce-settings, but KDE changes it everytime I login a kde session
<freebse> I hate GUI spec. functions :)
<screechingcat> miniman: why not just use LimeWire. thats open-source and free too
<_goofy_> direct rendering: No OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<miniman> Well I cannot install any packages until I get this fixed, it won't let me.
<arrenlex> _goofy_: What happens if you run the "xf86gammacfg" command?
<arrenlex> _goofy_: That's a no.
<arrenlex> _goofy_: Sorry, that xf86gamma wasn't for you.
<arrenlex> freebse: It was for you. What happens if you run the "xf86gammacfg" command?
<arrenlex> _goofy_: You don't have 3D accel.
<gummpppp> has anyone had problems accessing yahoo mail using firefox?
<pr3d4t0r> He, he, he... let's see what happens.
<pr3d4t0r> Installing ~300 MB now.
<Music_Shuffle> gummpppp, not I.
<screechingcat> arrenlex: and if that command says yes, does that mean its enabled ?
<_goofy_> thanks...i was trying to do it from memory....i must google.....
<arrenlex> screechingcat: If the renderer string is not "GLX indirect" then it is enabled.
<tux> hi can any1 help?
<arrenlex> screechingcat: Direct rendering must be "yes" for 3D to be on, but it can be "yes" without it being on.
<sonicGB> I just went to frostwire, hit the download for the mac osx version, and got taken to paypal. what's with that
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | tux
<ubotu> tux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sonicGB> !anyone | tux
<ubotu> tux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<screechingcat> arrenlex: Mesa DRI Intel ?
<gummpppp> has any one had any prolems with email program call evolution?
<Music_Shuffle> HAH! I WIN.
<miniman> Tux?
<tux> how can i change the screen resolution?
<freebse> arrenlex: ya this works, but I call this a workaround, I just want to show the guy the settings where he can set it up : http://www.multimedia4linux.de/coolscan/monitor_kalibrieren.html - nothing else :) arghh, this is driving me nuts
<pr3d4t0r> tux: KDE or Gnome?
<tux> gnome
* pr3d4t0r pipes down; he's using KDE.
<arrenlex> screechingcat: If it's not indirect, it's accelerated. Intel's drivers are GPL so they are handled by Mesa, the 3D infrastructure.
<tux> mine is now 640*...
<screechingcat> arrenlex: right thanks
<tux> im running xfce
<arrenlex> freebse: when I installed kgamma, that exact screen appeared for me in that exact location.
<tux> and i cant get more than that in display settings
<Curs0r> well, that was fun
<Music_Shuffle> tux, gnome or xfce? Not the same thing.
<sonicGB> tux: that implies video card/driver issues I think....
<Curs0r> i now have an smp kernel but the nvidia driver is borked lol
<tux> sorry xfce
<arrenlex> Curs0r: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<freebse> arrenlex: believe me I got it installed, apt tells me it is, and no settings... anyway I feel stupid, I gonna find it out myself, there is no point in asking more dumb GUI questions :)
<tux> sonicGB, how to change?
<Curs0r> says already the newest version again
<sonicGB> tux: do you know what video card you have... do you know if the window manager knows about it?
<arrenlex> Curs0r: and you're sure you're running -generic now? =P
<tux> sonicGB, but i got  a resl or 800*.. earlier
<Curs0r> arrenlex, jawohl!
<arrenlex> Curs0r: I will for some reason assume that is a yes. Define "borked". How did X start?
<freebse> this is why I don't use KDE, it is too much setup stuff that is rather unimportant and you can not find the usefull stuff inside all this crap :)
<tux> sonicGB, but now some1 has changed it adn i cant revert
<Curs0r> i changed the driver to nv
<arrenlex> Curs0r: what happened if it was nvidia?
<sonicGB> tux: I'm kinda guessing here... I've only got windows, os x and kde in front of me here.. no xfce sorry
<arrenlex> Curs0r: the nvidia-glx package is installed?
<arrenlex> freebse: Lies! That package comes installed by default in kubuntu. I love KDE precisely because it gives you the option to change everything. I LOVE customisability.
<sonicGB> so in the display config, 640x480 is the largest option now?
<tux> sonicGB, ysh
<Curs0r> well that's bizzarre before modprobe wouldn't install it, now it gives me the xorg error
<sonicGB> arrenlex: but KDE confuses the users! <grin> :-)
<arrenlex> Curs0r: ...?
<Curs0r> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freebse> arrenlex: I set it up with gnome, all I needed to do is to start gnome-control-center at the start of kde and it keeps the settings :) bah, rubish workaround ... :) LOL
<arrenlex> sonicGB: No it doesn't, because you can use it without touching a single option. But if you want to mess with it you can.
<tux> sonicGB, but perv. the sys was havin 800*
<sonicGB> tux: are you aware of having changed anything
<Curs0r> guess what i'm doing now ;)
<tux> sonicGB, no
<sonicGB> arrenlex: I shall in future raise my hand in the air when I'm being facetious :-) :-)
<tux> sonicGB, but i hav root access
* arrenlex is ashamed that he has to look up facetious
<arrenlex> sonicGB: ...oh. xD
<sonicGB> haha!
<tux> sonicGB, hi any way..? im fed up with this
<sonicGB> tux: does this help you? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=176407
<tux> sonicGB, thnk u
<sonicGB> tux: no point in getting fed up with me...  I'm trying my best here!
<sonicGB> u welcome
<sonicGB> (but read it before you thank me, it might be garbage!!!)
<Curs0r> modprobe nvidia returns "Error running install command"
<sonicGB> now there's a quiet moment, I'm gonna go look in the dictionary for 'facetious' :-)
<arrenlex> sonicGB: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=facetious
<sonicGB> gott it, thanks :-)
<arrenlex> ...wait, didn't YOU use that word?
<sonicGB> and yes, it does mean what I hoped it meant!
<sonicGB> LOL
<arrenlex> Ah. xD
<arrenlex> I did that on a test once with "emanicpated".
<arrenlex> I turned out to be lucky too.
<arrenlex> emancipated *
<sonicGB> yeah, emancipated is a crap word... it doesn't mean what I think it means! lol
<arrenlex> What do you think it wins?
<sonicGB> well, it's a good work, but I thought it meant something like 'castrated' or 'eliminated', so I never used it! lol
<arrenlex> XD!
<sonicGB> %s/work/word/
<Curs0r> arrenlex, any ideas?
<arrenlex> "Flee, black slaves! You have been emancipated!" "...ow! My family jewels!"
<sonicGB> LOL
<Curs0r> haha
<sonicGB> emancipate the eunuchs! :-)
<Curs0r> sweet freedom! for whatever it's worth without yer huevos
<sonicGB> :-)
<Lunis> how can i stop ubuntu from fsck'ing my vfat filesystem at boot? it takes forever and i don't want/need it
<fyrestrtr> Lunis: man tune2fs
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I am trying to install kdenlive, but it says Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.7) but 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 is to be installed. It also says the same for other packages. How can I fix this?
<arrenlex> firebird619: From the official repositories?
<arrenlex> firebird619: I see the answer is no. You can fix it by finding an older version or compiling from source.
<cafuego_> firebird619: Try to not install packages that are not in Ubuntu 6.10
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sonicGB> fyrestrtr: is it as simple as making the last column in fstab = zero?
<frogzoo> lucasvo_: set the 6th field in fstab = 0
<sonicGB> snap
<frogzoo> too late, he's gone
<sonicGB> yeah
<firebird619> arrenlex: No, A repo I got from the KDEnlive site. I tried source, but it still gives a message about needing QT. Which exact packages do I need to resolve that dependency.
<arrenlex> firebird619: kde-devel to compile from source.
<sonicGB> ouch!
<firebird619> arrenlex: Thanks
<arrenlex> firebird619: Hold on, you don't need all that.
<arrenlex> firebird619: kdebase-dev should suffice.
<arrenlex> Yes, that should work.
<firebird619> arrenlex: Ok, Thank You
<Curs0r> nvidia-glx_1.0.9631+2.6.17.8-1_i386.deb is in my /var/cache/apt/archives, should i delete that?
<arrenlex> Curs0r: archives is where apt keeps files as a cache. It manages them automatically. The fact that a package is in cache does not mean it is installed, and it won't interfere with apt finding a newer package. You can keep it.
<Curs0r> ok
<Curs0r> any particular reason why that package wouldn't work for me?
<arrenlex> Curs0r: What package?
<Curs0r> nvidia-glx_1.0.9631+2.6.17.8-1_i386.deb
<arrenlex> ! doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<arrenlex> ...aw.
<arrenlex> What happened to the "sits on IRC all day" factoid?!
<frogzoo> arrenlex: that sux :p
<arrenlex> (09:42:05 PM) ubotu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Curs0r> when i reinstall the nvidia package everything goes smoothly until i modprobe nvidia and i get "Error running the install command"
<arrenlex> That's what it was :)
<barata> hey ... anybody can sweet-talk Picasa for me? Is it supposed to be the best pic viewer in *Nix now?
<Curs0r> i assumed you had read that when i posted it before, i did indeed elaborate, you missed it :P
<Adlai_> barata, it's pretty good
<barata> I get sick & tired with gthumb that seems to suffer from a memory leak and hang all the time
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Ah, then I cannot read. Please summarise?
<Adlai_> depends what you want to do
<Curs0r> when i reinstall the nvidia package everything goes smoothly until i modprobe nvidia and i get "Error running the install command"
<barata> I also hate gqview that doesnt hang so often; but doesnt allow a FULL folder browse (thumbnails)
<barata> thanks Adlai_
<Curs0r> the package installs fine, it gripes about xorg like normal, it just won't load the driver
<sonicGB> from picasa.com: system requirements: System Requirements
<sonicGB> Microsoft Windows 2000/XP
<sonicGB> Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.0+
<fyrestrtr> barata: try pornview
<frogzoo> barata: find the bug & submit a patch
<arrenlex> Curs0r: ...could you pastebin that process please?
<fyrestrtr> sonicGB: are you looking for picasa for linux?
<Curs0r> sure, if you could kindly define that action ^-^
<barata> who cares about a patch frogzoo ... I just need to use it & shop around
<sonicGB> responding to barata, fyrestrtr
<sonicGB> is picasa available for *nix ?
<frogzoo> sonicGB: absolument
<barata> sonicGB: picasa is available for Linux since a long time ago
<fyrestrtr> sonicGB: yes. I have it running here :)
<frogzoo> sonicGB: google wrote it to run under the wine api - which was a clever move
<Adlai_> yes it was
<barata> that's what I dont like frogzoo
<barata> using winshit api ... meaning using wine
<frogzoo> barata: wine api is real linux
<sonicGB> ahh, found it: http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<Adlai_> fyrestrtr, haha pornview
<barata> thats why I uninstalled it back then
<Adlai_> dunno about that, for whatever reason gentoo doesn't support it anymore
<barata> but now I start collecting pics ... huge-huge pics in size & volume
<barata> all available things seem to be bad now
<Adlai_> barata, what's bad?
<barata> gthumb is good for a small volume pics, but for the big ones ... it seems that the code has done something wrong with the memory allocation stuffs
<barata> I DONT KNOW ... I'm just GUESSING ... okey
<frogzoo> curiously, there no picasa in the repos... :(
<barata> but I know that it always hangs after grasping for memory
<barata> picasa (I think) is proprietary
<dope> where can i download the mac bar like thing for ubuntu?
<arrenlex> frogzoo: It's not surprising. It's proprietary.
<tux> hi where is the Xf86config file located?
<zeeed> hi, can smb help me with wireless connection configuration?
<Adlai_> dope, what wm do you use?
<arrenlex> frogzoo: I assume it is illegal for anyone but google to distribute it.
<dope> gnome
<Adlai_> dunno then, sorry
<Curs0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> tux: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tux> arrenlex, thnk u
<frogzoo> arrenlex: ah, thx for that
<Adlai_> guys talking about picasa, there's a repo I have that lets you install picasa
<strabes> zeeed: what exactly is your problem?
<barata> another reason is because it's still an ongoing thing that Google doesnt guarantee the maturity
<Adlai_> hold on and I'll boot up my laptop and show you
<zeeed> strabes: it difficult to say it in one sentence
<strabes> zeeed: do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<barata> FYI, all, download picasa from here: http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-other.html
<zeeed> strabes: yes, but it doesn't show any aps, but when i run iwlist ath0 scan it show 2 APs, I've aslo tried wifi-radar it show all 2 Aps, but I can connect :/
<Curs0r> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37300/
<zeeed> strabes: my network manager: http://img279.imageshack.us/img279/8113/ubuntuvu2.png
<barata> picasa requires 76MB
<barata> definitely not a small program for a *Nix standard
<zeeed> strabes: strabes: and network-manager error msg: http://wklej.org/id/c9bf5383e6
<arrenlex> Curs0r: What's with the random third-party repository? Is ubuntu not good enough?
<barata> anyway, I'm ready to JUST USE picasa and remove gthumb/gqview
<Adlai_> everyone talking about picasa: echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeeed> strabes: any ideas?
<ThePub> Anyone have experience setting up beryl to run under Xgl?
<Adlai_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install picasa
<Curs0r> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 i was just following directions
<strabes> !ask | ThePub
<ubotu> ThePub: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Why do you need the beta?
<barata> Adlai_: just download, then "chmod a+x picasa*.bin" then "sh picasa*.bin" and you're done
<strabes> zeeed: that imageshack url doesn't work. do i have to have an account to see it?
<Curs0r> it was in the instructions for installing beryl
<Adlai_> but it's cooler if you use the package manager =D
<zeeed> strabes: no,  let me check
<barata> it just takes me less than 10 minutes
<arrenlex> Curs0r: I think you should try the tried and true drivers first and use the betas only if you need to.
<strabes> zeeed: your wireless interface is usually eth1. is it enabled? sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<ThePub> I love when people use the bot, but have no clue about why someone would ask a general question.
<zeeed> strabes: url is working for my, and i don't have any account on imageshack, i don't know why you can't see it :(
<arrenlex> ThePub: What do you mean?
<Adlai_> ThePub, I do, but it was a bad experience and I couldn't repeat it for you
<strabes> zeeed: sorry
<sphorbis> question: when i try to log on, nothing happens, this is after the logong screen
<sphorbis> logon*
<zeeed> strabes: my ifconfig: http://wklej.org/id/b0a2ed921f
<xipietotec> what I would like is someone to take a look at my laptop and tell me why I can only access my flicker virtual file system in "true root" (Sudo su, sudo -i)
<xipietotec> no matter how I chown stuff or whatnot
<zeeed> strabes: my iwconfig: http://wklej.org/id/5f817a46f0
<frogzoo> Adlai_: thx for that
<arrenlex> xipietotec: fstab permissions.
<barata> the best pic viewer I think is acdc ... too bad it's only for winshit
<arrenlex> xipietotec: If you mount in fstab, pass umask=000 in the options.
<Adlai_> frogzoo, what
<Adlai_> oh, picasa?
<frogzoo> Adlai_: the picasa repo
<Adlai_> no problem
<untony2> how do i remove a package and all of its dependencies?
<xipietotec> I mounted in /mnt/flickrfs using fuse
<Adlai_> it was from a wiki somewhere
<barata> acdc can even open up multiple pages tif files ... I wonder if picasa can
<zeeed> strabes: wifi-radar show AP, but when I tried connect I failed :( ...
<barata> I think this tif business has an issue with Kodak's IP
<zeeed> strabes: why network-manager isn't working?
<sphorbis> can someone tell me the name of a text only web browser?
<barata> and until now I still cannot find a multi-pages-tif-files viewer
<Adlai_> frogzoo, it came from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Adlai_> sphorbis, links
* xipietotec has several wifi managers and none of them work, I use the console
<Adlai_> frogzoo, I just used Trevino's sources.list
<barata> hallo xipietotec.... nice to see you under Ubuntu
<untony2> how do i remove a package and all of its dependencies???
<arrenlex> untony2: How did you install it?
<barata> normally I see you bashing in #politics
<zeeed> strabes: any ideas?
<barata> frogzoo too ... you can frogjump into Ubuntu ....:)
<xipietotec> I just wish someone would make a GUI disk encryption utility for thumbdrives for linux
<barata> what is a GUI disk encryption?
<xipietotec> (what I really want is one that will work in both linux and windows, GUI both times, but that seems to be asking waaayyy too much)
<barata> for encrypting the whole partition like Vista?
<barata> sound like Xen
<barata> have you tried that?
<untony2> arrenlex: i installed it via apt-get and synaptic
<untony2> arrenlex does it mayyer?
<untony2> matter
<Slart> xipietotec: truecrypt can't do that?
<arrenlex> untony2: Yes, it matters.
<barata> with Xen you can move about Lin & Win just like you move from Thunderbird to Firefox
<arrenlex> untony2: For apt-get, when you remove a package, run apt-get autoremove to remove its dependencies.
<untony2> arrenlex: i cant remember the installation
<arrenlex> untony2: For aptitude, if you remove a package it will automatically remove dependencies.
<untony2> arrenlex: what about for synaptic
<xipietotec> Slart: ....I dunno, I haven't taken a look at truecrypt....does it have GUI?
<barata> I dont use it myself, but that's what the Xen users told me & what I read about it
<arrenlex> untony2: For synaptic, I don't know.
<xipietotec> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* zeeed can't configure wireless connection :(
<Slart> xipietotec: I'm not sure.. it was a while since I tried it... at least it does on windows...
<frogzoo> barata: linux now has encrypting file systems
<Slart> xipietotec: http://www.truecrypt.org
<barata> frogzoo ... I wonder why we want to be secretive?
<frogzoo> barata: /mp3
<barata> one need to be (1) an Al-qaeda member or (2) a CIA agent to really use that
<UbuntuNewbie> Please help, Im testing Ubuntu for my second day! I cant log in as root (the account is activated and the password is set). "Where" do I log in from, I cant log in from the usual log in screen! ("root can't log in from this session" or something like that)
<barata> what is /mp3?
<Slart> barata: to make the curious work hard cracking useless stuff.. ;)
<xipietotec> argh....they want me to use tarbells and compressed keys....why not package management...argh
<pr3d4t0r> UbuntuNewbie: Did you create a regular user?
<Slart> barata: the folder where you keep all your, legally bought and converted to mp3, music =)
<barata> unless one has a criminal intent in mind then one doesnt need any encrypted stuffs
<barata> WHAT FOR?
<pr3d4t0r> UbuntuNewbie: If so, log on as that user, then open a terminal and from there type:  sudo bash
<barata> unless maybe ... your horoscope happens to be a Scorpio
<barata> :)
<pr3d4t0r> UbuntuNewbie: Enter your password, and you'll become root.
<UbuntuNewbie> pr3d4t0r: Yes, Im logged as a regular user!
<frogzoo> barata: in some jurisdictions, use of libdvdcss is criminal
<arrenlex> pr3d4t0r: The command you should be recommending is "sudo -i"
<barata> like in where frogzoo? The Frogcountry.fr?
<UbuntuNewbie> "sudo -i" from the terminal?
<jareth_> arrelex: what about sudo su?
<barata> Slart: are you in Europe?
<Slart> barata: yes, why?
<barata> ok, Swedia
<arrenlex> jareth_: That's anathema as well.
<Slart> barata: Sweden to be more precise
<barata> no wonder you worry about government intervention
<barata> and you feel compelled to encrypt your movies/music
<jareth_> arrenlex: what do yu mean by that?
<UbuntuNewbie> ah... Im root! :)
<arrenlex> jareth_: I mean that you're not supposed to use it. Use sudo -i.
<Curs0r> arrenlex, now the standard drivers claim that something conflicts with them
<Slart> barata: nah.. I dont encrypt my music.. can't be arsed.. but I understand if someone would want to
<arrenlex> Curs0r: "something" is hard to troubleshoot. =P
<barata> anyway ... for an argument sake ... let's say you get caught and you say you borrow the DVD/CD from a local library and rip them ... is that not a strong argument?
<Curs0r> yes it is
<jareth_> arrenlex: i see.. was just curious about the diff's ;)
<barata> or say you had bought the stuffs ... what can the obnoxious Euro-aparathic do?
<xipietotec> Slart: thanks for showing me that :)
<Slart> barata: it's been a couple of years since we last had a military coup where they shot people in the streets for having "dangerous" documents on their computers.. =)
<Slart> xipietotec: it worked? it does disc encryption?
<Slart> xipietotec: I just remember trying it on windows a year or so ago
<Curs0r> how do i switch to the "advanced mode" in the default package manager?
<arrenlex> We're past that now, thankfully. Now egregious Big Brother corporations track all your actions and use underhanded methods to force you to surrender your constitutional rights lest you starve.
<arrenlex> :) god bless America.
<UbuntuNewbie> Thanx! I'll most likely be back with more newbie questions!
<barata> AMEN ARRENLEX ... God Bless America and GPL
<Curs0r> arrenlex, sounds a lot like the third reich doesn't it?
<barata> FYI: GPL is "made in America"
<Slart> Does anyone know of a irc-client that has a "find as you type" feature.. kind of like in firefox..that filters the channel text?
<nzhomie> advanced? do you mean normal synapltic?
<nzhomie> synaptic?
<Curs0r> i suppose
<arrenlex> Curs0r: No, the third reich was more the "shoot you" thing.
<arrenlex> Curs0r: beaureaucratic corruption is a hallmark of god-given democracy. :)
<Curs0r> it calls itself Add/Remove Applications
<nzhomie> slart, system, administration, synaptic package manager
<Curs0r> umm yup that's it but i just found it on the main menu
<Slart> nzhomie: mm, I've been there.. searched.. didn't find anything nice.. I'm using gnome-xchat at the moment
<xipietotec> Slart: it does disk encryption....not sure if its GUI on the linux end, but it is on the windows end
<barata> hey folk, I think I would love Picasa ... it's now still catalogin my pics
<tam> asdlfkj
<ubun> how do you pronounce 'queue'?
<arrenlex> Ubun: Like Q.
<ubun> q-you or just 'q'
<arrenlex> The letter.
<Slart> xipietotec: nice... might have to check it out on linux too... too bad about the lack of ready made packages..
<Pie-rate> why did the number of simultaneous keyboard presses my computer can register go down when i installed linux? is there any way to rectify this?
<ubun> dang i been pronouncing it as 'q-u' for some reason :/
<xipietotec> so I at least should be able to access my disks in both OS's, which is important
<Slart> Pie-rate: hmm.. I've noticed that too... when playing some games..shout if you find anything
<frogzoo> Pie-rate: you mean beyond ctrl,shift,alt ?
<dope> should i run KDE
<dope> is it better than gnome
<Jordan_U> dope: It is subjective
<arrenlex> !better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> ...oh. I guess not. Sorry.
<dope> the application menu at the bottom left is nice
<frogzoo> dope: ubuntu is pretty much developed with gnome in mind
<arrenlex> Thought there was one.
<dope> oh
<Slart> frogzoo: not only those.. other keys aswell.. when playing fps-games for example.. running, crouching, etc etc
<arrenlex> dope: But "better" is subjective, yes. Try it if you want, you might like it.
<Pie-rate> frogzoo: I mean for example forward+KP_0+KP_1
<dope> i don't wanna reinstall
<Pie-rate> KP_1 doesn't register
<ubun> i think there is an absolute better... whichever is used by less people is better :P
<Pie-rate> err, i mean KP_2 actually, KP_1 works
<arrenlex> ubun: Then why aren't you on the Tandy and writing with stone tablets and walking around naked? =P
<barata> <xipietotec> so I at least should be able to access my disks in both OS's, which is important --> this is illogical xipiet ... if your Linux encrypted disk can even be seen from your win partition ... then what's the point of encrypting it AT ALL?
<barata> if you can ... what makes others cannot decrypt that?
<barata> and thus putting your effort in vain?
<Slart> barata: you becuase you can see that it's there doesn't mean you can read the contents
<dope> is there a way to install kubuntu with ubuntu already on it?
<dope> install kubuntu over ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> dope: install ubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rausb0> dope: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dope> ok cool, thx
<arrenlex> dope: Just install kdebase.
<barata> it's like Vista Slart ... Linux will never be able to read its decrypted content (unless one cracks it of course)
<arrenlex> dope: kubunu-desktop installs ALL of kubuntu -- this is a lot of applications you don't need if you just want to try it out.
<dope> i want the whole thing!
<cyzie_> is there a fast way to fix grub problem? i got error 17
<arrenlex> dope: kdebase includes only the basic packages you need to start using KDE. If you like it... xD Fine.
<nzhomie> ok who needs help ?
<barata> but then again, if Linux can understand the algorithm .. doesnt that mean the whole thing is just useless?
<Slart> barata: but with truecrypt (which is available on both) you can use the encrypted disk from both
<dope> whoa
<dope> that's half a gig
<dope> almost
<dope> so just install kdebase?
<Slart> barata: encryption is not about hiding secrets.. except the key
<barata> ok ... maybe it's simply because I dont understand what trucrypt really is
<frogzoo> !grub | cyzie_
<ubotu> cyzie_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arrenlex> dope: kdebase will set you up with what you need to run KDE itself. It doesn't include all the fancy programs.
<Pie-rate> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<frogzoo> cyzie_: error 17 means grub can't find your root fs
<dope> will it look like kubuntu with the start button in the bottom left?
<Slart> barata: it's a program that encrypts a hard drive.. if you want to use it you have to input a password.. no password. no files...
<arrenlex> dope: I don't believe kubuntu has that start button. That is a SuSE thing.
<barata> uboty & cyzie_: use a live cd disc ... then chroot into your linux partition ... reactivate the grub again ... then reboot
<Slart> barata: it's using well known encryption methods that you can read about in any book.. the strength of the encryption doesn't rely on the method being secret (which is usually bad)
<cyzie_> frogzoo, thanks for the info. but how i actually fix it? i have check /boot/grub/menu.lst and it seem correct
<dope> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/original/Kubuntu%206.10/5.gif
<Pie-rate> i like gnome, it works great and doesnt have stupid bouncing icons... GAAAH THOSE PISS ME OFF SO MUCH. I know you can remove them but I hate the KDE developers for putting them in in the first place
<bradley> how would i see/watch the load on my video memory?  there some sort of app?
<cyzie_> barata, ? chroot partition ?
<arrenlex> dope: But it will look exactly the same, the only difference will be that you don't get all the programs that come with the whole desktop (text editors, calculators, etc.)
<arrenlex> (,games, screensavers...)
<barata> you lose your grub, right? yes cyzie_
<dope> ah hell
<Adlai_> dpi/dt, don't hate
<cyzie_> barata, apparently.. :( how do i fix it ?
<rausb0> Pie-rate: you mean the start notification in kde?
<Pie-rate> rausb0: yes
<dope> i bet i just fubared my system
<rausb0> Pie-rate: yeah, i always turn that off
<Pie-rate> dope: what'd you do?
<dope> installed kdebase
<Curs0r> ok, i got it... that was involved... lol
<barata> cyzie_: use a livecd like Ubuntu's ... boot it ... then chroot into your linux partition (you know how to, right); once there, reactivate grub (read the howto)
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Is it working? :O
<rausb0> Pie-rate: but usually i dont work with kde anyway
<Pie-rate> dope: how would that fubar your system? you can always just remove it
<dope> i hope so
<Pie-rate> apt-get remove kdebase will remove it
<arrenlex> Pie-rate: No it won't; it's a metapackage.
<dope> will grub be ok if i do that
<Pie-rate> arrenlex: oh. meh, how do you get rid of it then?
<barata> Slart: that argument that the 'best encryption is the most open encryption" is interesting ... I'll read it more next time
<frogzoo> Pie-rate: installing kde can screw up your menus
<Badkitty> Does anyone know of a goo photoshop irc channel?
<dope> i mean gnome
<arrenlex> Pie-rate: By using apt-get autoremove
<arrenlex> dope: You can choose which desktop to use in your display manager (GDM).
<dope> hmm
<Pie-rate> arrenlex well yeah, that's kind of implied since it will tell you to use autoremove when you run remove
<Curs0r> arrenlex, it is indeed working
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Yay!
<barata> cyzie_ even when you use livecd you can also go online! so, boot it and go online as you try to fix your grub
<bradley> frogzoo, hi i spoke with you earlier tonight and you recommended htop... can you recommend something to view video memory usage?
<Curs0r> i had to reinstall the restricted modules for some reason
<cyzie_> barata, very funny. thanks
<Curs0r> arrenlex, thanks for your help
<frogzoo> bradley: htop will show proc size
<arrenlex> Curs0r: What help was this? xD
<barata> cyzie_> barata, very funny. thanks --> well, Linux livecds are god sent CDs
<bradley> frogzoo, what is proc and how do i get it to display?
<dope> ok i like kde but....
<dope> when i run xchat it looks like it's running in wine
<barata> your xchat is gnome/gtk thing, right dope?
<dope> i guess so
<dope> i need a kde irc client?
<barata> that's a common problem
<arrenlex> dope: That's weird. If you didn't uninstall anything your GUI shouldn't change.
<barata> well, everything is functional ... only that it's aesthetically ugly to the eyes
<Curs0r> my desktop --> http://123pichosting.com/images/1100Screenshot.png
<dope> wow that's nice
<dope> how do i do that
<barata> I guess there must be a solution to that dope; but I never care to fix it ... just to let you know that it's a common thing
<dope> hmm
<dope> oh wells then
<arrenlex> Dope: as you can see I run KDE but both kwrite (KDE) and gaim (GTK) look the same. http://arrenlex.diff.be/screenshots/28519.png
<dope> hmm
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Sweet jesus, that is so obnoxious xD I could never work on that.
<barata> it's just a setting issue; or maybe that gnome & kde have their own font's collection
<barata> those kind of stuffs
<rausb0> i guess when selecting a theme in kde, it also affects the gtk theme settings
<dope> i think it's my default fonts
<rausb0> so that could be why xchat looks different when run in kde
<skillet> go to the control center or kcontrol and mess with thte gtk-qt settings
<dope> the letters are slim
<barata> also in fluxbox ... like what I'm doing now
<rausb0> skillet: yeah, something like that
<crystal> can someone help me with a video card driver problem?
<Curs0r> arrenlex, the beauty of linux is that it can be so very personal
<arrenlex> !someone | crystal
<ubotu> crystal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<skillet> The GTK-Qt Theme Engine is a plugin for GTK that allows GTK applications to use Qt widget styles.
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Yes! ^__^ As obnoxious as you want it to be.
<barata> are you online with your livecd cyzie?
* rausb0 uses no X at all right now. just text console, screen and irssi :)
<cyzie> barata, no. online using another PC
<barata> ok ... can you ACCESS your linux partition on that particular machine where the problem is?
<crystal> does anyone know how to install a radeon x200m video card to properly support 3d acceleration?
<Curs0r> arrenlex, as you can see, beryl was the answer to all my prayers hahaha
<cyzie> barata, yes, what do you need?
<arrenlex> Curs0r: Enjoy it. xD
<barata> cyzie ... your problem is (1) grub is missing so (2) you cannot get into your linux, right?
<cyzie> barata, yes, duirng booting grub stage 1.5, it show the error 17
<barata> okey cyzie, now put a live cd and boot with that livecd
<khatun> hi, i keep having troubles getting the fglrx driver to work in edgy properly. any better howtos than the one in ubuntu wiki?
<barata> like your ubuntu cd/dvd
<cyzie> barata, yes, im using ubuntu live CD and it is up now
<cyzie> barata, what's next?
<barata> okey, then create a mount point, like /hda1
<skillet> khatun, what kind of troubles
<crystal> khatun, you have the radeon x200m also?
<cyzie> barata, done
<Nitrolinken> hey
<barata> what is your partition type? ext2 ext3 ?
<barata> is it in hda1 or hda2?
<Nitrolinken> I have a problem with ubuntu..
* skillet has a x200 also.... not using it anymore but i have it 
<Nitrolinken> and
<barata> then: "mount /dev/hda1 /hda1 -t ext3"
<crystal> im trying to get mine to work on kubuntu, but its not cooperating with me
<khatun> skillet: well, here's what glxgears -printfps says: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." , "1627 frames in 5.2 seconds = 312.927 FPS"
<Nitrolinken> well, I don't get connected to the network
<cyzie> barata, ext3, sda5
<arrenlex> barata: Don't need to pass the t switch if the type can be autodetected.
<khatun> crystal: no, i have Radeon 9600 Pro
<cyzie> barata, it has windows xp and debian.
<barata> then: "mount /dev/sda5 /hda1 -t ext3"
<arrenlex> khatun: Odd. What driver?
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: how are you trying to connect?
<Nitrolinken> well
<barata> you should see your linux in /hda1 now
<Nitrolinken> I have an ethernet card
<dope> how do i get a terminal window in kde?
<cyzie> barata, done
<frogzoo> !enter | Nitrolinken
<ubotu> Nitrolinken: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nitrolinken> we have lan in the house
<Adlai_> khaije1, are you root or a user?
<arrenlex> dope: It's called konsole.
<Adlai_> because that was my problem
<dope> oh
<Adlai_> you have to be a user with ubuntu
<skillet> dope, konsole
<barata> okey ... now you're ready to chroot ... I'm kind of forget how we normally do that, hold down
<dope> got it now
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: what is the ethernet card make/model?
<khatun> arrenlex: fglrx
<arrenlex> khatun: What card?
<Adlai_> barata, chroot /path/to/mountpoint /bin/bash
<khatun> arrenlex: Radeon 9600 Pro
<Adlai_> env-update && source /etc/profile
<Adlai_> (on gentoo, anyway)
<arrenlex> khatun: Won't work. fglrx only supports radeon > 9800.
<cyzie> barata, ???
<arrenlex> khatun: You're going to have to use the acceleration in the open-source "radeon" driver.
<skillet> ati cards are such a pain in the ass
<khatun> arrenlex: really? it has worked great in the past
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<arrenlex> skillet: They ARE.
<arrenlex> khatun: For 3D acceleration? You're sure?
<barata> cyzie: I'm reading this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/UsingChroot
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: ifconfig |grep eth
<khatun> arrenlex: yes, in Dapper
<barata> that's right Adlai_
<skillet> Nitrolinken, i have a the same chipset
<skillet> it works well
<cyzie> barata, so what is the command ?
<eddiestone> my ubuntu dapper is loging out automatically.. what do I do?
<crystal> where can i find the open source drivers?
<cyzie> barata, i have mounted the partition
<crystal> for ati cards
<Adlai_> cyzie, chroot /path/to/mountpoint /bin/bash && env-update && source /etc/profile
<barata> chroot /hda1 /bin/bash
<arrenlex> khatun: I'm reading the fglrx guide on ubuntu and it says: The model number for your Radeon card is a 9700 pro or above (this includes model numbers that start with an X, like X300, X1600, etc., and it also includes the Xpress 200)
<Nitrolinken> yeah. iut's odd. I've had net on it before with ubuntu, but not anymore :( works on the gentoo live-cd anyway =P
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: ifconfig |grep eth
<Adlai_> I would suggest not using the first &&
<arrenlex> khatun: (which means I lied, it's 9700 not 9800, but it doesn't matter.)
<Nitrolinken> sorry but, frogzoo? I'm new with linux :(
<cyzie> Adlai_, why /bin/bash for ?
<arrenlex> khatun: And that is also in keeping with what I've seen on this channel before.
<Adlai_> do it as two separate commands or the wrong bash might interpret the second pair of commands
<Adlai_> it specifies the shell you want to use
<khatun> arrenlex: hmm.. so they've changed it just recently then(?)
<barata> to move the bash environment to /hda1
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: type that in a terminal, what's it say?
<Adlai_> otherwise you'll just be using /bin/sh which is a little uglier
<eddiestone> what is the command to upgrade dapper2edgy?
<Adlai_> but usable, if you want
<arrenlex> !upgrade | eddiestone
<ubotu> eddiestone: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cyzie> so barata is the command given by Adlai_ correct?
<eddiestone> oh man, I have no browser
<arrenlex> khatun: I don't know.
<arrenlex> eddiestone: You always have a console browser, it's called w3c :)
<khatun> arrenlex: ok, thank you. but i'll keep trying anyway for a while ;)
<barata> once you've done it, you're basically already in your original linux environment ... not in the livecd anymore
<rausb0> arrenlex: w3m
<eddiestone> lynx
<cyzie> so barata is the command given by Adlai_ correct?
<barata> yes cyzie
<eddiestone> thanks
<arrenlex> rausb0: c almost looks like m if you squint, right? xD
* Adlai likes the verification....
<barata> try to ls your home, can you see your files?
<rausb0> arrenlex: :)
<arrenlex> khatun: Is there any reason that the radeon driver won't satisfy you?
<eddiestone> arrenlex: could you repeat that url?
<barata> just 'ls /home' though, not 'ls /hda1/home'
<cyzie> <Adlai_> cyzie, chroot /path/to/mountpoint /bin/bash && env-update && source /etc/profile  // i dont have env-update
<eddiestone> arrenlex: nevermind! thanks
<arrenlex> eddiestone: If you don't have a GUI it won't help you much because the update manager is graphical.
<Adlai> cyzie, chroot /path/to/mountpoint
<khatun> arrenlex: the fglrx used to be 2x+ faster in 3d acceleration
<Adlai> then try env-update && source /etc/profile
<arrenlex> khatun: *shrug* you know what you need.
<cyzie> adlia env -update, NOT env-update
<cyzie> ..........
<barata> Adlai: he doesnt need profile because the current profile is the livecd's
<Adlai> cyzie, I come from gentoo, where it's a little different, sorry
<cyzie> barata, Adlai k guys, im rebooting now
<Adlai> good luck
<cyzie> thanks Adlai
<barata> ok, you should see your grub back
<cyzie> thanks barata
<dope> how do i change my volume?  i can't find a volume control in kde
<barata> is it back?
<cyzie> :(
<skillet> dope kmixer
<cyzie> still error 17
<barata> okey ... because you just chroot and didnt fix the grub!
<dope> where's that
<barata> do it all over again, but this time fix the grub and put it back in the mbr
<skillet> barata, isnt there a way to fix grub when you boot the cd? or was that on the alternate cd? can't remember
<cyzie> barata, okie. booting the live cd
<barata> chroot skillet
<crystal> can someone help me get the fglrx installed properly or direct me to another how to or possibly even the open source ati drivers?
<Adlai> crystal, do you have adept?
<arrenlex> cyzie: I googled: Grub error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition. This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<barata> because if grub is screwed up, you just cannot enter windows or linux
<crystal> yes i do
<ArCHoNKoG> can someone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37305/
<arrenlex> cyzie: Which begs the question: you're sure your filesystems are correct?
<Adlai> go to that
<Adlai> and search for fglrx
<skillet> barata, right i know you can do it that way but you have to know what you are doing... thus why you are in the conversation that you are in
<skillet> dope, i believe it is in multimedia
<kleinlappies> i have a nat problem in azureus. does anyone know what i must do?
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Could you please run "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/coreutils_5.96-5ubuntu4_amd64.deb" and paste the error you get here?
<kleinlappies> i use firestarter
<ubox> hey all
<Adlai> you'll want fglrx-kernel-<your version> and xorg-driver-fglrx
<Adlai> crystal, ^^
<skillet> everytime you download music from the internet God kills a kitten
<ubox> help needed for pop configuration
<Adlai> kleinlappies, you go to the azureus website and read their faqs
<arrenlex> skillet: If by God you mean RIAA and by kitten you mean a random young girl or grandmother, then yes.
<barata> cyzie: read this grub stuffs: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=975
<skillet> arrenlex, lol
<barata> skillet, he needed to put his grub back to the mbr
<kleinlappies> arrenlex, k. will do that. was at ubuntu forums but to no avail. thanks
<sacater> does anyone know how i change the default media player in firefox
<Adlai> crystal, once you have those, I'll give you a list of things you need to do before I take a very very late bedtime
<sacater> i want to change it to vlc media plater
<sacater> i want to change it to vlc media player*
<skillet> barata, sorry i didnt mean to hijack anything i did come in on the middle of that and i apologize
<barata> it's all right skillet
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37306/ here it goes
<crystal> ok i have the list
<Adlai> alright
<sonicGB> ubox: what's your issue?
<Adlai> first thing, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that whatever Device section your screen is asking for has Driver "fglrx" in it
<sacater> how do i change the default media player in firefox
<Nitro> frogzoo: it gave this eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:2F:4D:1C
<cyzie> barata, do u want to see my fdisk -l ?
<Adlai> then kill X (log out and go to console)
<skillet> Nitro, lsmod | grep 8139too
<Adlai> rmmod fglrx && modprobe fglrx
<skillet> see what you get with that
<barata> never fdisk anything cyzie
<Adlai> and then start X again (initscript or startx)
<ubox> am setting up pop on my machine for lan
<barata> it's dangerous
<Adlai> it should work after that
<cyzie> barata, fdisk -l just show the partition.
<Adlai> to test, as user, run "glxinfo | grep -i render"
<Adlai> it should tell you that direct rendering is on
<Adlai> oh, one other thing
<skillet> ubox, howtoforge.com
<barata> basically cyzie, you only need to (1) chroot and (2) grub-install
<Adlai> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<barata> that's it
<rausb0> Nitro: do you have to reboot into linux in order to check those commands?
<Adlai> you need to disable compositing
<Adlai> I'll /msg you that
<barata> and your grub must be back again
<Nitro> yes
<Nitro> but I'll
<Nitro> get the other laptop up with mirc so that I won't
<rausb0> Nitro: then maybe its better to give you a longer list :)
<Nitro> :P
<frogzoo> Nitro: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Nitro> from windows?
<Adlai> whether or not you have to disable compositing depends on what card you have, but to make sure you get the driver working with hardware rendering, it's best to disable it first
<Adlai> and then if you really want compositing you can fool around from there
<frogzoo> Nitro: your nick is working, you just need to configure /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 properly
<Adlai> good?
<rausb0> Nitro: first things first: do you have a dhcp server on your local net?
<ubox> sonicG8: do i have to make my machine as dns?
<cyzie> barata, done chroot, now what?
<Nitro> I think it is
<barata> read: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=975
<barata> it;s about installing grub
<rausb0> Nitro: in windows, open cmd.exe and type in: ipconfig
<Flannel> !grub | cyzie, first link tells how to install grub:
<ubotu> cyzie, first link tells how to install grub:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<barata> cyzie, if you 'ls /home' now can you see your files?
<Adlai> well I hope that works for you because I am very tired
<ubox> coz the error its giving is Host lookup failed: pop.x.x: Name or service not known
<rausb0> Nitro: there you should see the ip settings
<Adlai> good night #ubuntu
<crystal> ive done all that i appeciate the help
<cyzie> barata, yes i can see my files
<Nitro> Maybe I should try set up a static IP using that?
<jareth_> !grub-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barata> that's good! That means that now your root is already in your partition environment!
<rausb0> Nitro: not necessarily. if dhcp works, it is much easier.
<Adlai> crystal, if it doesn't work after that it's probably a problem with your kernel version not matching up with the fglrx module version
<barata> now you only have to grub-install again
<Adlai> restarting into a command prompt may or may not help you there
<cyzie> barata, how ?
<Nitro> rausb0: that's the problem, that's what it's set on ubuntu
<barata> I forget ... :( read the links: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=975
<rausb0> Nitro: what is set in ubuntu? fixed ip address or dhcp?
<obstfliege> guten morgen!
<Nitro> dhcp rausb0
<skillet> rausb0 wtf is that
<ubox> sonicG8: i have edited .fetchmailrc but my only quetsion is whether i should make my machine as a dns?
<barata> cyzie: do 'grub'
<rausb0> skillet: my nick name :)
<cyzie> barata, done
<ArCHoNKoG> can someone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37305/
<skillet> rofl
<cedric30> Hello
<barata> then type 'setup (hd0)
<skillet> haha
<barata> no '
<skillet> oh man
<rausb0> well, its also the inferface name of ralink usb wlan cards, but thats another story
<sonicGB> as a dns.... not, not unless you have a specific need for a local dns
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Yes, hold on, I'm thinking.
<Nitro> rausb0? any ideas?
<sonicGB> ubox: I do have a dns on the box I run fetchmail from, but I don't really need to
<cedric30> I have removed the directory /usr/lib/dri How could I repare this???
<barata> if it says 'succeeded' .. you are done, then exit from the root, exit again and reboot
<rausb0> Nitro: write down the settings that the ipconfig command in windows tells you
<Nitro> and set a fixed ip?
<cedric30> there is only ATI drivers in this directory???
<ubox> sonicG8: oh ok
<sonicGB> ubox: is your fetchmail config working OK for you?
<rausb0> Nitro: that would be ip address, subnet mask, gateway address and dns server address
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Download this to a temporary directory: http://arrenlex.diff.be/preinst
<Nitro> yeah :)
<cyzie> barata, can you type my name before u tell me the message. i barely see your message, or can we PM ?
<Nitro> I'll try that
<Nitro> bais
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Run it as "sudo sh -x preinst". There should be quite a lot of output. Pastebin it all.
<rausb0> nitro: i wasnt finished yet...
<sonicGB> "dns server", "pin number", "fmc computer"
<barata> cyzie, have you done grub and see the > grub prompt?
<cyzie> barata, yes, i have see grub pormpt now what ?
<barata> yes or no?
<ubox> sonicG8: ya i think so...i did fetchmail -v $mydomain, it asked for my password and then came by to command prompt
<cyzie> barata, yes
<rausb0> sonicGB: i was going to tell him how to set that with ifconfig and route
<barata> now, type root (hd0,0)
<rausb0> sonicGB: but people are just too impatient
<skillet> rausb0, for real man
<skillet> so true
<ubox> sonicG8: i have working smtp
<cyzie> barata, Filesystems type uknow, partition type 0xde
<cedric30> Someone could help me because I have removed my  /usr/lib/dri directory ?? And I don't know what it could success when I reboot my computer ... What driver is on this directory????
<sonicGB> rausb0: there's really absolutely no need to take me seriously you know! :-) I'm usually playing silly buggers! :-)
<rausb0> sonicGB: :)
<barata> cyzie: done? okey, try to type --> find /boot/grub/stage1
<cyzie> barata, my drive is recognize as sda. using dell dual core laptop
<skillet> silly buggers....
<sonicGB> ubox: so do you have fetchmail sucking down your mail and throwing it at your local smtp server all OK?
<ubox> sonicG8: should i send u my .fetchmailrc file?
<barata> sda as in an external usb hd?
<arrenlex> cedric30: apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<sonicGB> ubox: you can if you like, yes....
<cyzie> barata, find /boot/grub/stage1 show rseult (hd0,4)
<ubox> sonicG8, wait..
<cyzie> barata, it is sata disk on laptop.
<barata> ok ... that MEANS your linux is on the 4th partition
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37308/
<sonicGB> send.it.here@threefiddy.com  <--- send it there (but I don't want to see any passwords, ok!)
<cedric30> <arrenlex> Is there just Display driver in this directory
<barata> so cyzie, do: root (hd0,4)
<arrenlex> cedric30: There are some shared libraries used by all your display drivers, yes.
<cedric30>  <arrenlex> What package could I reinstalll for ATI driver
<frogzoo> cedric30: which vid driver are you using?
<cyzie> barata, done
<cedric30> <frogzoo> ATI driver when 3D acceleration operate...
<arrenlex> cedric30: xorg-driver-fglrx [
<barata> cyzie: then type again --> setup (hd4)
<arrenlex> cedric30: xorg-driver-fglrx
<cedric30> <arrenlex> ok thanks
<barata> if you see .... "/grub/grub.conf....... succeded" ... you are done!
<barata> cyzie: if you see .... "/grub/grub.conf....... succeded" ... you are done!
<frogzoo> cedric30: you can 'sudo apt-get --reinstall' your vid driver & you should be fine
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: What's the output of "file /var/lib/dpkg/diversions"?
<cedric30> <frogzoo> ok thanks
<skillet> *sigh* one of these days flash and linux will love each other
<ArCHoNKoG> what do you mean
<frogzoo> skillet: flash 9 is the shizzle
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: That is a command:  "file /var/lib/dpkg/diversions"
<skillet> yea tell that do ff and opera
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Enter it in your terminal. Paste output.
<skillet> they hate it... at least on my system
<skillet> do = to
<cyzie> barata, got error, can i paste u the error in Private Message?
<cyzie> barata, got error, can i paste u the error in Private Message?
<barata> go ahead
<frogzoo> skillet: ff 2.0 on edgy ?
<Slart> mm, same here.. 64 bit ubuntu and flash is not getting along
<skillet> yes sir
<cyzie> barata, u got it ?
<arrenlex> Slart: Not surprised. You can't run flash on 64-bit ubuntu natively.
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, /var/lib/dpkg/diversions: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/dpkg/diversions' (No such file or directory)
<barata> yes cyzie
<frogzoo> skillet: oh, 64bit might be problematic
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Aha! That is your problem. :)
<Slart> arrenlex: oh, but you can.. the latest standalone beta works great... but not the plugin
<skillet> i have a amd64 but im running 32 version of ubuntu,.... too many damn problems with amd64 right now
<thesand> OK- I've got a pretty stupid question. Which image is being referred to when they use the term "splash screen"?
<arrenlex> Slart: That beta is 32-bit, and amd64 can also execute 32-bit. However, in the context of a 64-bit browser, it cannot work.
<barata> cyzie, do again (1) grub (2) root (hd0,4) (3) find /boot/grub/stage1
<frogzoo> thesand: well it might be the grub splash, or the gnome splash
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, what are my options then
<arrenlex> Slart: So the standalone will work because of 32-bit emulation, but you're not running it within a 64-bit fox anytime soon.
<dope> ok i don't like kde anymore i wanna go back to gnome
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Hold on, I'm arguing and\or looking up something for you. :)
<arrenlex> dope: xD traitor!
<skillet> dope... haha
<skillet> why
<dope> when i try to boot into gnome everything is just black
<cyzie> barata, done.
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, alright thanks man
<dope> skillet, cause i can't get media to work in firefox
<skillet> not so good for you!
<thesand> The Gnome Splash- I just installed the Gnome Splash Screen Preferences - but I'm not sure which image it is referring to.
<barata> cyzie: no error?
<ubox> sonicG8: sent
<Slart> arrenlex:  ah... ok then.. let me rephrase =)... the standalone beta player (32 bit) works great =)
<dope> and i can't find my volume controller
<cyzie> yes, no error for (1) (2) (3)
<skillet> kmixer?
<cyzie> barata, nv try setup (hd0,4) yet
<skillet> hrm
<Slart> arrenlex: and here I was hoping a functional 64bit flash plugin wasn't far away... *sob*
<arrenlex> Slart: Yeah, which is what I'm telling you.
<thesand> Is it the graphic that shows metacity, nautilus, etc, loading when I first login?
<dope> couldn't find kmixer
<frogzoo> thesand: sys -> admin -> login window
<wenko> dope: I had that problem...My video card was out of the scope of my monitor...the only way to deal with it is to try a diff monitor OR edit ur configs
<cyzie> barata, nv try setup (hd4) yet
<wenko> biab
<arrenlex> Slart: No, because your player is 32-bit and the plugin must be 64. xD
<dope> i just want gnome back :(
<skillet> i just switched to gnome... i used kde for like 6 years
<barata> okey cyzie, try it 'setup (hd0,4)
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Hmm. Try this: "sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/diversions"
<barata> if that works
<dope> well my gnome is black
<dope> the ubuntu loading thing doesn't even come up
<cyzie> barata, failed
<frogzoo> !art-manager | thesand
<dope> i hear the noise and that's it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about art-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skillet> dont be racist!
<arrenlex> skillet: Traitor!!! KDE is the God unto you all!
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, alright
<frogzoo> !gnome-art | thesand
<thesand> OK- thanks!
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<barata> cyzie, try 'setup (hd4)'
<Slart> arrenlex: well.. I hope I can show my grandkids the new 64 bit flash plugin at least =)
<cyzie> barata, setup(hd4) failed, but setup (hd0,4) successfully ;)
<khatun> arrenlex: just so you know, got it working now :)
<arrenlex> Slart: They will probably be using it to play Duke Nukem Forever.
<zak> dope: one of my stoned friends got chased by a black midget once
<barata> okey ... if it;s successful then you're done!
<Slart> arrenlex: indeed
<dope> :|
<barata> just exit and exit again and reboot cyzie
<frogzoo> !offtopic | zak
<ubotu> zak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skillet> arrenlex, i installed edgy and it looked so damned sexy i didnt even install kde
<ubox> sonicG8: did u get it?
<dope> i don't even smoke
<arrenlex> :(:(!!
<arrenlex> skillet: You should SEE what they've done to the kubuntu livecd. She's GORGEOUS.
<cyzie> barata, praying
<skillet> really...
<Slart> hmm.. I
<barata> pray hard to tux-god cyzie
<arrenlex> skillet: Her window titlebars have caused me to switch WM style... for the first time EVER.
<skillet> might have to take a look at it
<arrenlex> <3<3
<Slart> I'll have to try out kubuntu one of these days
<cyzie> barata, error :(
<cyzie> barata, error 17
<cyzie> :((
<barata> cyzie ... what windoz did you install? Vista?
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Run that?
<ArCHoNKoG> yea
<dope> how do i reinstall the gnome base sutff?
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Now run "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/coreutils_5.96-5ubuntu4_amd64.deb" again.
<cyzie> barata, previosuly, i have windows xp and debian, then i try to install vista but i never got installed cuz no more disk let. it require 6GB but i only have 2gb
<ArCHoNKoG> alright thanks man
* arrenlex once installed Debian Woody in 100MB.
<arrenlex> Those were good times.
<skillet> 6GB? my my my
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Don't thank me yet :) chanes are good that something will still break.
<barata> Vista has a known issue ... as to 'conqueor' the mbr
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, what :(/
<barata> anyway cyzie, did you just install your XP again?
<skillet> barata, yup haha
<dope> i'll fix it tomorrow i guess :/
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Run that command, if something goes wrong, pastebin the error to me.
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Else, you're good to go.
<cyzie> barata, no, i didnt install XP again . cuz i never install vista.
<Pennywise_> Can I access root when im logged in as user?
<arrenlex> !sudo | Pennywise_
<ubotu> Pennywise_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<skillet> Pennywise_, sudo -i
<cyzie> barata, repeat the step again or what ? :((
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, lol you spoke to soon because some thing happen but to a diff package
<Pennywise_> Ok, thx :)
<cyzie> barata, im kinda panic
<barata> cyzie: this is what I can think of and will do right now ... I'll use Windoz cd to put windoz mbr (fdisk in C:\); then redo the grub thing again
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: ...pardon? xD
<skillet> bah, i have to go to work soon
<barata> cyzie: no panic! You DO NOT lose a SINGLE file
<arrenlex> skillet: Work, eh? It's 3AM here.
<skillet> its 5 am here
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, same thing but for this one /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.16.2_amd64.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<cyzie> barata, this dell laptop preinstalled with window xp home edition, no disk come with it
<rausb0> its 10:58 am here
<skillet> arrenlex, where are you at?
<arrenlex> skillet: Canada.
<barata> oh shit cyzie .... do you have ANY bootable windoz?
<skillet> bah! canadia!
<skillet> my brother lives there
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: *sigh* pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.16.2_amd64.deb"
<ArCHoNKoG> sorry
<cyzie> barata, windows vista count ?
<Paladine> how do I stop firefox from being upgrading once I have done sudo apt-get update?
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: What are you apologising for? xD You didn't break the packages!
<skillet> canada = americas hat.... where in canada do you live?
<cyzie> i only have windows vista with me now :(
<Paladine> when I do sudo apt-get upgrade firefox gets listed
<barata> no cyzie ... windoz vista as I said love to conqeour your MBR
<ArCHoNKoG> paste bin output
<Paladine> I have locked the version in synaptic but it still gets listed for upgrade
<barata> moreover, Vista has no dos prompt anymore
<arrenlex> skillet: If by "hat" you mean "that other country which is not full of crazy egotistic megalomaniacs", you're absolutely right.
<skillet> arrenlex, haha
<rausb0> barata: no shell at all?
<cyzie> barata, FUCK. i was thinking to try new technology and now i fuck up with problem
<arrenlex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cyzie> sorry
<cyzie> barata, must i use any windows disk? can i download off the internet ?
<barata> rausb0: we are trying to put grub back to the MBR that had been screwed up by Vista
<Paladine> anyone?
<barata> cyzie: use ktorrent
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, this is output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37311/
<rausb0> barata: yeah, i got that
<Protocol2> is there a way to get two ubuntu machines on the same network to share files?
<barata> you can always burn things with any linux livecd
<enyc> Protocol2: ALL SORTS
<ubox> brb
<skillet> Protocol2, yes
<arrenlex> !nfs | Protocol2
<ubotu> Protocol2: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<enyc> Protocol2: oopos capslock
<cyzie> barata, use ktorrent for what ?
<skillet> ktorrent is pretty cool
<barata> cyzie, what is important is just dont do stupid things like fdisk or cfdisk that will erase your dear files
<Protocol2> arrenlex, thx
<barata> cyzie: ktorrent for downloading a pirated windoz
<enyc> U seem to have all sorts of trouble with edcy console -- keyboard nub/caps lights dont work and capslock seems to activate shif for nuwber keys etc.  -- not just uppercase letters!
<barata> cyzie: and also do NOT recover your Windoz with Dell's stuffs ... because the same, it's just gonna erase your things/data
<cyzie> barata, let's assume i have windows xp professsional edition now, what do i do next?
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Whoa, your system is screwed up. I've never seen that error before.
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: What have you done?! *thwap*
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: What would happen if you run "apt-get install --reinstall dpkg"?
<Nitro> back again. still, no net
<rausb0> Nitro: you left MUCH too early
<barata> cyzie: if you have a bootable windoz, what I WOULD do with your problem is to fixmbr ... that allows me to boot into XP; then once it is done, I'll fix the grub
<Almindor> hey guys
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex,  it reinstalled it thats all
<skillet> hey hey
<Almindor> is there a repos. somewhere with the new nvidia driver?
<Nitro> I'm on a laptp now... :/ well..
<barata> cyzie: I'm just SPECULATING ... I might be wrong .... that is your MBR is fucked up by Vista ... that is a well known shit because I was there too
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: now run "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.16.2_amd64.deb" again...
<Almindor> I have old amaranth's beta (for beryl) but I understand the new release now has support for that
<rausb0> Nitro: so you dont have to reboot now to try linux commands?
<Nitro> no
<rausb0> Nitro: good.
<skillet> barata, vista was never installed... due to lack of disk space
<Nitro> indeed =P
<cyzie> barata, right, i have windows xp home editoin from friend. okay, what i see from your advice is that, 1. run commmand prompt. 2. type fixmbr 3. ???
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, it worked long story on how this system is screwed up
<barata> skillet: he did try!
<Amaranth> !nvidia9 | Almindor
<ubotu> Almindor: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<skillet> FSCK!
<rausb0> Nitro: in the terminal, type in: ip a
<barata> 3 boot cyzie and see if you can enter winxp
* skillet shuts up now
<Nitro> ok
<Almindor> that's not it
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Good to hear! *waits for the next error*
<Almindor> I want the stable latest not beta
<rausb0> Nitro: which eth interfaces does it show?
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, lol
<Almindor> that beta is old
<cyzie> ok. thanks will u be here in this channel for sometime now ?
<Almindor> release is 9631
<Nitro> 3 ones rausb0
<barata> go ahead cyzie ... I'll be here
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, going to restart and see if it works if you don't see me on in about 10 min something went wrong
<cyzie> barata, ok. thanks will u be here in this channel for sometime now ?
<Nitro> if I read it correct that is
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, thanks again for the help
<barata> okey cyzie
<rausb0> Nitro: which _eth_ interfaces?
<cyzie> windows damn f**k up :(( screw everyghing
<cyzie> barata, can you message in private?
<frogzoo> Nitro: no luck yet?
<Nitro> <broadcast, multiast and up>
<Nitro> frogzoo: no
<rausb0> Nitro: no, i mean the interface names
<arrenlex> cyzie: It always does. :)
<EmxBA> Seveas: thanks on IRC cloak :)
<frogzoo> Nitro: 3 things - are you using dhcp, what are you connecting to switch/hub/modem? & pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<cedric30> I have intall the linux restricted module to have my ATI fglrx driver but I have put the repo of albertomilone.com do I recompile my kernel with ths last driver ATI because my 3D Acceleration do not operate anymore
<cedric30> ?
<Almindor> ooh you got them 9631 in now
<Nitro> rausb0: srry, but what name? :(
<Almindor> Amaranth, where can I get the keys?
<frogzoo> rausb0: it's eth0
<rausb0> frogzoo: how can you be sure?
<Nitro> forgzoo: I tried dhpc, it goes to a router, but not working
<Amaranth> Almindor: I don't know
<Amaranth> Almindor: and 9629 is not beta
<arrenlex> cedric30: Did you install a kernel that is not from the ubuntu repositories?
<frogzoo> rausb0: Nitro | frogzoo: it gave this eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:2F:4D:1C
<netcrash> Hello , how can I rebuild the file sources.list with new locations ?
<rausb0> frogzoo: ah okay
<Amaranth> Almindor: although i think the repo actually has 9631, i don't maintain it
<Nitro> oh that name :$
<netcrash> Hello , how can I rebuild the file sources.list with new locations ? ( it's empty now )
<arrenlex> !sources.list | netcrash
<ubotu> netcrash: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cedric30> <arrenlex> I don't think
<sonicGB> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rausb0> Nitro: how to you test the network connectivity? hopefully not with a browser
<Almindor> Amaranth, it does now
<Amaranth> Almindor: wget http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<arrenlex> !easysource | netcrash
<ubotu> netcrash: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Almindor> Amaranth, thanks alot
<frogzoo> Nitro: now for the 3rd time, please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Nitro> frogzoo: ...
<nemanja> Hi
<skillet> hi
<sonicGB> source o matic only has breezy, dapper, edgy and no version numbers... how on earth am I supposed to map code names to actual version numbers?
<frogzoo> !pastebin | Nitro
<ubotu> Nitro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nemanja> how are you
<jareth_> why is gnome-art so heavy on my cpu?
<skillet> oh im good. how about yourself
<Nitro> yes, but what am I gonna pastebin?
<raid_> hello I have a question> i run ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS and i have gnucash 1.8, it seems I can't update to 2.0.3 from synaptic, do I have to install ubuntu 6.10 in order to have gnucash 2.0.3 installed?
<frogzoo> Nitro: now for the 3rd time, please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<skillet> Nitro, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<arrenlex> raid_: Yes. Dapper will not receive new versions. Only bugfixes.
<Nitro> ok
<jareth_> it uses 39.2 % cpu while downloading background pics?
<ver0niqu3> hi all
<raid_> arrenlex is that the only way to have nucas 2.0 ???
<ubox> do i have to set ip addrress range in .fetchmailrc when i am setting pop for LAN?
<raid_> gnucash
<rausb0> Nitro: you definitely need some command line knowledge
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, i made it back
<arrenlex> raid_: Of course not. You can compile from source if you like.
<netcrash> !hashkey | netcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hashkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* [niceday]  is away: I'm busy
<ver0niqu3> i've installer xgl with beryl on ubuntu edgy with ati radeon, radeon drivers works....beryl works....but when i open the xgl session it start by default with compiz then i've to click on emerald and select beryl. is it posible to set by defaul beryl?
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Glad to see you on here.
<ver0niqu3> installed*
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: Survived? xD
<netcrash> How can I check witch is my hash key ?
<ArCHoNKoG> arrenlex, thanks again for the help
<raid_> arrenlex that sounds like too hard for me, anyway thx
<arrenlex> ArCHoNKoG: No problem... although I'm very curious just what on earth you did to your poor system.
<Nitro> rausb0: wow, you don't say so.
<jareth_> me is wondering why art-manager is built using ruby, which is quite heavy on cpu load....
<kraut> moin
<rausb0> Nitro: anyway, pastebin the file frogzoo told you
<Nitro> yeah
<ppd> hi, how can I print odt and doc files directly from the console?
<rausb0> .oO(i wonder why he had to go offline for that..)
<checkmate> does anyone have any insight as to why sometimes my onboard audio is dev/dsp, and sometimes it's dev/dsp1?
<checkmate> i just shut down and booted back up
<checkmate> and it changed
<checkmate> it switches back and forth randomly it seems
<jens> Hi everybody
<frogzoo> checkmate: onboard sound card?
<EvilGuru> What can I use to open .chm files?
<barata> xchm
<Infeliz> pray help from god
<jens> I have a small problem with Edgy on my notebookt: whenever the screensaver kicks in the screen goes blank but does _not_ turn off, i.e. no power savings. I tried "xset s dpms force off/standby/suspend" and these commands all turn the screen off, so I don't know why g-p-m doesn't do that. I also tried setting these values in /apps/gnome-power-manager  in gconf-editor, to no avail.  Any ideas?
<afflux> is there any way to install an ubuntu linux from a running damn small linux?
<jens> EvilGuru, xchm or the KDE Help viewer
<EvilGuru> jens: thanks
<jens> EvilGrin, for KDE you need to install kdevelop I think, it has the necessary converter
<jens> EvilGrin, and xchm doesn't do most fonts (just default ones) so it'll work but not be pretty, last time I looked that is
<leor> .quit
<barata> do /quit
<ubox> is pop.gmail.com not working..coz its showing me connection timed out
<Curs0r> omg i just ate half a pumpkin pie
<rausb0> Nitro: why did you go offline?
<jens> Curs0r, leftovers from thanksgiving? :)
<jens> Curs0r, about time..
<Curs0r> no i just drove to the store, bought a pie, came home, and ate half of it
<whyz> hey.. very basic question. I'm not familiar with apt. How do i check if a specific package is installed?
<rausb0> Nitro: you needed the notebook to use pastebin and the linux box to read the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<ubox> oops didn't tick SSL option
<ubox> its ok now
<Nitro> raus0: I went offline cause y usb dropped out
<proqesi> is it ok to install *.i386.deb ubuntu packages on my amd64 system?
<ubox> whyz: choose synaptic, its a gui for apt
<LinuxHelp> How can I check the what udma mode I'm using on my /dev/sda ?
<rausb0> Nitro: usb? why do you need usb for going online?
<proqesi> rausb0: usb modem maybe?
<nearfar> I am trying to install edgy (gui installer).
<rausb0> proqesi: i hope not
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp, using udma on scsi?
<whyz> ubox, thanks, but i want it in console :)
<nearfar> it hung up at the step 'scanning the mirror'
<nearfar> what to do? :/
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, sata in fact
<ct12am> Can I install ubuntu from the iso without burning it?
<ct12am> I'm in a chicken/egg bind
<rausb0> proqesi: usb modems using proprietary shit protocols
<ubox> whyz: sudo apt-cache search <packagename>
<Curs0r> i thought sata didn't do udma
<ct12am> Can I upgrade from Debian to Ubuntu with apt? ha ha ha
<Curs0r> hence the whole sata 150/300 thing
<Nitrolinken> btw, I have ms 2000
<rausb0> Nitrolinken: whatever that is
<ct12am> I ahhh...I am going to burn a cd now, nevermind Internet land
<Pennywise_> how do i install .patch files?
<proqesi> ct12am: no
<ct12am> ha
<ct12am> cool
<ct12am> thanks dude
<ct12am> I'm real!
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, I'm sure I've check the udma settings on my hard drives before, I think they were actually 100 (i think thats udma4) and 133 (i think thats udma5)
<Nitrolinken> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37319/
<LinuxHelp> LinuxHelp, I've tried hdparm, but its not giving me any useful info
<x-r00t-x> hello .i got problem with cpu usage . 1st cpu 100% and 2nd cpu 50% loaded on standby
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp, now how on earth did you get a sata drive to do udma 100?
<LinuxHelp> lol at me talking to myself
<rausb0> Nitrolinken: looks okay. its a bit strange the "auto eth0" line is the last one but it doesnt matter
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, it came that way
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: add the line "auto eth0" above eth0, & 'sudo ifup eth0'
<rausb0> frogzoo: auto eth0 is there
<rausb0> frogzoo: at the end of the file
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, either that, or I'm going mad
<Paladine> anyone awake?
<frogzoo> rausb0: oh yes
<rausb0> frogzoo: do you think the order of that lines matters?
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp, well in the event that a sata drive were operating in udma mode i would imagine it would be 133
<Paladine> k anyone help me with a permissions issue?
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp, that just doesn't sound right though, is your bios providing some type of emulation?
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, hmm
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, nope
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, I think I just probably left out dma support in the kernel or something, I change kernels quick and see what happens
<klaus> Hello, my digikam cannot download from the cam, gphoto2 can, but only as root ... any Idea?
<frogzoo> rausb0: don't think so but maybe, 1st to check though is autoneg settings
<HuibertGill> !ask  | Paladine
<ubotu> Paladine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo: he gives back unable to lookup lan by gethost....
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: 'sudo apt-get install mii-tools'
<Curs0r> well i'm looking at someone's random kernel output that show sata interfaces being interpreted at 133 but they aren't actually udma
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: 'sudo apt-get install net-tools'  soz
<Paladine> ok I added myself to the www-data group so I could manage files in the webtree without having to chown or sudo all the time
<rausb0> Nitrolinken: does ping 139.174.2.5 work?
<Paladine> I have rebooted to restart my PAM session
<Paladine> `id` shows the following
<frogzoo> rausb0: there's no ip
<Paladine> uid=1000(paladine) gid=1000(paladine) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),33(www-data),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),112(admin),1000(paladine)
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: oh nvm, you can't install stuff while your net's down :(
<Paladine> so you can see 33(www-data) identifies me as a member of that group
<Nitrolinken> frozoo: I just realized that =P
<Paladine> -rwxrwxr-x  1 www-data www-data     0 2006-12-15 21:49 test
<Paladine> when I try and delete that file
<Nitrolinken> rausb0: I'll try
<Paladine> I get permission denied
<HuibertGill> Paladine: to delete a file, the user or group must have write permission un the directory
<x-r00t-x> Paladine,  use root
<HuibertGill> x-r00t-x: the easy way out, is not allways the correct way.
<Nitrolinken> rausb0: connect: Network is unreachable
<Curs0r> haha i just read a bit of an article with some dude raving and jabbering that sata drives are not that much faster than ide... was this a secret? who did not know this? lol
<UbuntuNewbi1> Anyone here running 6.10 on a VIA EDEN ITX-PC? I'd appreciate help with installing the motherboard drivers!
<willskills> hmm, guys, I had WoW running no problem on my Dapper install (which died, so I reinstalled) now WoW is crashing on character selection. Drivers seem to be installed ok, how do I purge and reinstall Nvidia drivers?
<serioussven> How do I get totem to work with video files? I installed the totem-xine but it doesn't handle xvid yet.
<Paladine> HuibertGill, look again at the file permissions, I have full accesss set for group
<klaus>  gphoto2 can download images from the cam, but only as root ... any Idea how a user can download with gphoto2?
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: try: 'sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0 '
<Paladine> x-r00t-x, if you don't have an answer don't try
<HuibertGill> Paladine: nit the file perm . the directory of the file "."
<HuibertGill> *not
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo: both get same message
<HuibertGill> Paladine: changing a file requires the file permisions, deleteing a file alters the directory structure, not the file it self
<Paladine> HuibertGill, k you were correct the parent directory didn't have write permission
<Paladine> thanks its been bugging me for 20 minutes
<HuibertGill> Paladine: I know :-)
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: ping localhost
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r: I found these files: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/5AqWU424.html
<Paladine> x-r00t-x, the whole point of adding myself to the www-data group was to prevent having to override permissions with sudo/chown
<ArIdA> hello everybody, does anyone knows what package I have to download to be able to see .mpg and .mpeg files?
<LinuxHelp> I suppose I want to know what generated them.
<Paladine> so saying use root is just a stupid suggestion
<proqesi> serioussven: in my experience, vlc and xine are much better at playing commonly used video formats
<frogzoo> !restricted | LinuxHelp
<ubotu> LinuxHelp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<UbuntuNewbi1> Does anyone here know how to install the motherboard graphics drivers on a VIA ME6000?
<Paladine> thanks again HuibertGill
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp,  well udma6 probably means the 150 interface
<cedric30> I have my 3D acceleration because I have install a package "fglrx-kernel..generic" I have never seen this package before someone know what is it .....
<cedric30> ?
<ArIdA> thnx proqesi
<LinuxHelp> frogzoo, that factoid had absolutely no relevence to my question.
<serioussven> proqesi: do you know a site which contains plugin installation information for firefox or opera
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo: unknown host
<frogzoo> !restricted | ArIdA
<ubotu> ArIdA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, interestingly the sdb is running on udma5 (also in that paste)
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: grep localhost /etc/hosts
<proqesi> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<proqesi> serioussven: read the restricted formats link
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp, not the most bizarre thing i ever saw
<LinuxHelp> or, sda is udma5 and sdb is udma6
<proqesi> serioussven: firefox plugins can be installed with synaptic or aptitude
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp, pretty weird though
<futzilogik> Can anyone help me with this? --> "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD. Reason: Could not link pipeline"
<serioussven> proqesi: I know, but when I use mplayer svn synaptic doesn't mark mplayer as being installed so I can't just install the plugin without installing mplayer for the second time destroying the installation...
<futzilogik> I'm trying the preconfigured wave profile
<LinuxHelp> Curs0r, do you have any idea what generated those two files? Its not hdparm I dont think.
<proqesi> serioussven: it would mark it as installed if you used checkinstall to install the package you built
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp, when you run cat against a device like that it gets it's info from /proc i believe
<Curs0r> much like /cat/proc/cpuinfo gives you the full rundown on that yada yada
<serioussven> proqesi, how do I use the command? the wiki talks about using auto-apt for simple packages
<proqesi> serioussven: sudo checkinstall make install
<proqesi> serioussven: or whatever the install command is
<serioussven> ok
<mindspin> hi, I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37323/ where do I set my language (on console)?
<serioussven> proqesi, another thing learned :) thanks
<frogzoo> LinuxHelp: those are 'hdparm -I /dev/xxx'
<Curs0r> LinuxHelp, i see your drive has oth sets of instructions
<Curs0r> both*
<Curs0r> my brain is fried i must sleep
<Curs0r> night people
<LinuxHelp> Yup, hdparm -I it is
<markus_nagler> hello, I'm looking for help with the synaptic package manager
<markus_nagler> anyone?
<proqesi> markus_nagler: ask your question
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo: it returns blank
<markus_nagler> alright, the thing is, my snaptic package manager freezes up if I try to modify the preferences. apt-get works fine, synaptic pm works fine, it's just the preferences
<LinuxHelp> I am just wondering, what Curs0r meant when he said "your drive has both sets of instructions" http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/5AqWU424.html
<Alakazamz0r> markus_nagler, what do you need help with
<HuibertGill> mindspin: I think it is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf"
<markus_nagler> is there a way of 'zapping' the preferences like under Mac OS?
<HuibertGill> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Alakazamz0r> <markus_nagler> what happens when you click preferences?
<Zodiac`> when i try to install ubuntu i get something like this error: "Could not get enough free space for ubuntu" :/
<markus_nagler> they open.
<Alakazamz0r> ok, so whats the problem?
<klaus> hello?  gphoto2 can download images from the cam, but only as root ... any Idea how a user can download with gphoto2?
<proqesi> markus_nagler: sounds like you should file a bug. you might want to delete the existing preferences file and see if the problem goes away
<markus_nagler> well, when I try to close them, with or without modifications, the whole synaptic PM freezes up
<markus_nagler> @proquesi: yes, that's what I wanted to do. Where is the preference file?
<Zodiac`> when i try to install ubuntu i get something like this error: "Could not get enough free space for ubuntu" :/
<Alakazamz0r> markus_nagler, freezes up for how long?
<Alakazamz0r> markus_nagler, are you running it as root?
<markus_nagler> I haven't tried beyond something like 5 minutes. Should I?
<Alakazamz0r> yes.
<Alakazamz0r> gksudo synaptic
<Alakazamz0r> type that
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: 'sudo -i ; echo "127.0.0.1 localhost" > /etc/hosts"
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: NO!!!
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: 'sudo -i ; echo "127.0.0.1 localhost" >> /etc/hosts"
<Nitrolinken> ok
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: now correct
<markus_nagler> @Alakazamz0r: through 'sudo'
<Alakazamz0r> markus_nagler, once again
<Alakazamz0r> gksudo synaptic
<Alakazamz0r> just like that
<markus_nagler> on it. just a moment
<mindspin> HuibertGill: dpkg-reconfigure shows no effect, I get the same error
<Alakazamz0r> ok markus_nagler
<Alakazamz0r> mindspin, care to explain your problem one more time... i can probably help.
<Zodiac`> when i try to install ubuntu i get something like this error: "Could not get enough free space for ubuntu" :/ After i choosed to partition my hdd
<frogzoo> Zodiac`: is this a trick question?
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<proqesi> Zodiac`: are you installing in addition to windows?
<Alakazamz0r> proqesi, yes he is
<Alakazamz0r> obviously.
<markus_nagler> there we go. Clicked the terminal button (second row from bottom) in preferences, hit apply and the windows turn blank (i.e. just basic outlines). App stops responding
<Zodiac`> proqesi, im installing on an hdd with windows
<Zodiac`> and i want to dualboot
<proqesi> Zodiac`: you should have Windows do disk cleanup, and throw away as many files as you can in Windows, then try again
<Alakazamz0r> markus_nagler, and you did "gksudo synaptic" ?
<markus_nagler> I'm fairly certain I meesed it up when wrangling with the JRE last night
<mindspin> Alakazamz0r: ok: after updateing hal, my keyboard did not work correct anymore, I needed to push every button for about a second to show up. I fixed this by editing xorg.conf
<Alakazamz0r> markus_nagler, synaptic isnt java based.
<proqesi> Zodiac`: or look for another hard drive to attach to your computer
<markus_nagler> @Alakazamz0r: yes
<Zodiac`> proqesi: defragmate thingy? (tryed to translate from norwegian :P)
<mindspin> but now my language settings are messed up. I have no german charset at konsole, and only some with x apps
<proqesi> Zodiac`: something like that, yes
<Alakazamz0r> mindspin, " I fixed this by editing xorg.conf"
<markus_nagler> I know, but I got some errors, had to run stuff from the command line to get Synaptic to work again
<Alakazamz0r> so its fixed?
<Alakazamz0r> markus_nagler, ok lemme think here.
<Alakazamz0r> markus_nagler, is your system up to date?
<proqesi> markus_nagler: what are the errors?
<Zodiac`> proqesi, thanks :D
<Zodiac`> im doing it now ;)
<markus_nagler> @proquesi: how would i know?
<mindspin> perl is ranting about languages
<proqesi> markus_nagler: just describe what the errors say
<markus_nagler> @Alakazamz0r: yes, as of 2 hours ago or something like that.
<mindspin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37323/
<Alakazamz0r> markus... whats it do if you try and install a package.
<Alakazamz0r> search for "nmap" for me
<Alakazamz0r> and try and install it
<HuibertGill> !locales | mindspin
<ubotu> mindspin: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<markus_nagler> @proquesi: I don't get any error output. Where would i find it?
<mindspin> Alakazamz0r:  I did tihis with xorg.conf:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mindspin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mindspin> argh
<proqesi> markus_nagler: so you're working fine then?
<Alakazamz0r> mindspin, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo: sudo: unable to lookup lan via... bash: permission denied
<markus_nagler> @proquesi: no. Synaptic from the command line took Yakuake with it ...
<mindspin> Alakazamz0r: haha that leads me back to the "push the button a second" behaviour
<Alakazamz0r> is your keyboard/mouse USB or PS2?
<mindspin> its a notebook
<Alakazamz0r> aaah
<proqesi> markus_nagler: run Yakuake again and you will get another Yakuake window
<mindspin> give me a second, to let you show what I did to xorg.conf
<Alakazamz0r> are you sure you have everything in xorg properly configured?
<mindspin> no
<Alakazamz0r> what is the model number of your laptop?
<mindspin> thinkpad t40
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: 'sudo -i' doesn't work?
<Alakazamz0r> mindspin, http://www.ubuntuforums.com/search.php?searchid=11277135
<mindspin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317424&highlight=keyboard
<mindspin> that's what I did
<cedric30> I have installed html doc but I'm french and all my text are in translate page are in french so with accent and when i make a pdf translation I have all my pdf with strange letter because it doesn't know  french letter it is possible to change it ???
<AlexC_> Hey,
<KpoH> hello, where i can read how to build my own ubuntus .deb package?
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo: no
<AlexC_> Is it possible to make the middle mouse button click to act as Double Click?
<Alakazamz0r> mindspin, "mindspin> that's what I did" <---- what did you do?
<mindspin> Alakazamz0r: http://www.ubuntuforums.com/search.php?searchid=11277135
<Alakazamz0r> mindspin, thats like 20 posts.
<mindspin> argh
<Alakazamz0r> how could you do all 20 posts
<mindspin> no sorry the previous link
<mindspin> http://www.ubuntuforums.com/search.php?searchid=11277135
<mindspin> bullshit
<Alakazamz0r> huh?
<mindspin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317424&highlight=keyboard
<mindspin> this one
<slacker> is this the place to place a little rant at ubuntu?
<sonicGB> no
<proqesi> no
<slacker> damn
<willskills> no I don't think so
<slacker> I think it is
<proqesi> this is the place to extol ubuntu's virtues
<mindspin> it made my keyboard "work" but as mentioned its a "dirty" workaround
<slacker> proqesi: its a virtue
<slacker> i'm just installing KDE and the bloody thing will not work
<Alakazamz0r> mindspin, did you do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293823&page=2
<sonicGB> slacker: you come in to a place where volunteers spend their whole day helping people, and start bitching about it, and you'll probably find yourself being beated to death with a stick
<slacker> sonicGB: I like a challenge
<sonicGB> !language | slacker
<mindspin> Alakazamz0r: yup, with no result,
<ubotu> slacker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<willskills> rofl
<slacker> lol
<sonicGB> .ignore slacker
<willskills> indeed
* slacker promises he will not use swearwords again
<Alakazamz0r> mindspin, can you private message me so my eyes dont have to compete
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: you'll need to reboot & choose 'recovery mode' from the grub prompt - is this on edgy?
<mindspin> sure
<Alakazamz0r> im a little tired, but i think i can help you
<Nitrolinken> edgy? I instaled with A live cd
<Nitrolinken> well
<zeeed> hi, can smb help my with wireless conection and network manager?
<Nitrolinken> ok
* Nitrolinken reboots
<proqesi> zeeed: no
<markus_nagler> @Alakzamz0r: I'm now the happy owner of a brand new nmap. What next?
<zeeed> proqesi: :/
<slacker> zeeed: smb is samba, it will help you with setting up "windows shares"
<zeeed> sorry i mean somebody not samba
<proqesi> zeeed: fortunately, #ubuntu can help
<slacker> haha, ok
<markus_nagler> ;-)
<ldvx> :)
* slacker will start the kde installation process again
<proqesi> man, 3AM
<slacker> hope this time it will do the job correctly
<willskills> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<willskills> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<theclaw> hi there
<willskills> best FAQs imho
<willskills> hi theclaw
<theclaw> how to set up WPA in edgy eft?
<zeeed> network manager doesnt show any Acces points, but when I use iwlist scan i can see 2 available :/
<willskills> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<monzoa> ada anak jakarta atau indo
<theclaw> is there an *easy* way? (i.e. not using wpa_supplicant by hand)
<slacker> theclaw: wpa_suplicant
<willskills> it tells you in there
<theclaw> slacker: hmm i want to configure it by using the GUI
<slacker> theclaw: then I cannot help you
<theclaw> slacker: hm, thanks though
<zeeed> theclaw: I have the same problem
* slacker does very little with a gui
<theclaw> zeeed: hmm
<zeeed> theclaw: have you tried network-manager-gnome?
<theclaw> slacker: well i converted from debian to ubuntu because i didn't want to configure everything by hand
<theclaw> zeeed: yes
<theclaw> zeeed: but it doesn't help - administration -> network doesn't allow me to change the encryption type
<slacker> theclaw: lol, ok, I can image that you want a little bit more gui in your live then :)
<theclaw> zeeed: in ubuntu 6.06 it worked withouth problems
<theclaw> slacker: heh ;)
<steven> I would like to bind my new interface card with sk98link driver, any ideas?
<slacker> theclaw: are you using gnome or kde?
<theclaw> slacker: gnome
<slacker> theclaw: k
<Lynoure> theclaw: I think there are a lot of front-ends in debian too. But yes, first one has to find them
<monzoa> i need help
<slacker> theclaw: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sonicGB> monzoa: have you tried #psychiatry ?
<theclaw> slacker: thanks!
<slacker> mm, I'm gonna bookmark that one
<theclaw> Lynoure: hrm
<slacker> maybe it will come in handy
<Lynoure> theclaw: But yes, the out-of-box configuration is less hassle in ubuntu
<theclaw> Lynoure: well, a think a lot of frontends do the whole configuration thing aself rathern than changing the distribution-specific configuration files (/etc/network/interfaces in debian/ubuntu for example)
<theclaw> Lynoure: in ubunut 6.06 it worked *flawlessly*!
<zeeed> slacker: I will try this HOWTO ...
<slacker> zeeed: ok
<slacker> good luck w/ it
<zeeed> slacker: thx
<Lynoure> theclaw: for me, and for you. But not for all. Helps to have Linux friendly hardware to start with. :)
<slacker> Lynoure: true true
<wall86> Anyone here have any experience with troubleshooting ubuntu amd64?
<Microshyma>  slt!
<Nitrolinken> frogzz
<theclaw> Lynoure: my hardware supports wpa under linux (ipw3945)
<Nitrolinken> *frogzoo: now?
<theclaw> Lynoure: everything what needs to be done is starting/configuring wpa_supplicant, thats my prob :/
<Hobbsee> theclaw: why not use knetworkmanager?
<Hobbsee> theclaw: er, network-manager-gnome?
<fog> hi
<mute> la
<mute> :D
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo? you there?
<theclaw> Hobbsee: i installed network-manager-gnome, but this doesnt help
<Lynoure> theclaw: yep, network-manager is by far the easiest way to do it. In my case, install, comment out stuff from /etc/network/interfaces and it was done. But if you need static ips that are not given to you by dhcp, I guess that takes more work
<theclaw> Lynoure: hmm why do i have to comment out the stuff from "interfaces"?
<slacker> Lynoure: probable you need soem pre-init (or something like that defined on your interface
<slacker> theclaw: because the network manager will prob. set it up for you
<Lynoure> theclaw: because it works? :)
<theclaw> Lynoure: this answer sucks ;)
<steven> where do I see which module my interface uses?
<theclaw> slacker: yep - but why doesn't the "wireless connection quality" systay show up without commenting out the stuff from the interfaces file?
<Lynoure> theclaw: I did not go digging in the code for the reason
<Lynoure> theclaw: see http://www.lynoure.org/blog/index.php?/archives/76-Solving-the-common-NetworkManager-problem.html for what I mean
<unfun> How come my internet stopped working in ubuntu since i installed windows?
<slacker> theclaw: beats me .. I have tried setting up WPA and gnome-network manager w/ dapper and the one before that
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: ok, now 'echo "127.0.0.1 localhost" >> /etc/hosts"
<Nitrolinken> in the black and white screen?
<slacker> theclaw: it refused my charms, so I scripted something around it
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: the same
<Lynoure> theclaw: it seemed to be common enough problem to merit blogging about :(  Yes. I would prefer it not to need that, but I do not maintain that package
<theclaw> Lynoure: hrm
<Nitrolinken> wel
<Nitrolinken> I have a root@lan: #
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: sure
<theclaw> Lynoure: okay i see
<slacker> theclaw: now I have it working like I want (somewhat bound to one location - but it works form me)
<theclaw> Lynoure: that definitly sucks
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: now 'cat /etc/hosts' & you should see that line
<theclaw> slacker: hmm i'll try to comment out the stuff in interfaces first
<theclaw> brb, i think i have to restart gnome
<theclaw> thanks
<Lynoure> theclaw: well, it's not a unrecoverable change, nor require memorizing lines and lines of options. So could be worse. Trying it only takes a min or two
<slacker> btw, are there any ubuntu package maintainers in this channel?
<Nitrolinken> well frogzoo
<Nitrolinken> after I wrote that echoo.... I pinged localhost, and it's ponging back
<slacker> pref. for libghphoto2
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: hit 'ctrl d' to go multiuser
<unfun> Why doesn't my internet in ubuntu work after installing windows?
<Nitrolinken> in the console?
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: yes
<Nitrolinken> ok
<mwohlmuther> #ubuntu-bugs
<knoppix_> hello
<mwohlmuther> hello
<Nitrolinken> frogzoo: logged in, now wat?
<Nitrolinken> *wat
<Nitrolinken> *what
<knoppix_> estas bom tu >>?
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: ifconfig |grep eth0
<Nitrolinken> ok
<knoppix_> como >>?
<knoppix_> estas em que pais tu >>?
<markus_nagler> I'm still looking for the "preferences file" of the Synaptic Package Manager. Anyone know where it is and whether it can be safely deleted?
<frogzoo> markus_nagler: dpkg -L synaptic
<Nitrolinken> yeah frogzoo, done. I get that line again
<Mr_magic> Is there a way to activate my second network card? lspci gives Dlink unknown device
<mio> ciao
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: no ip though?
<Nitrolinken> just that lne again
<Nitrolinken> *line
<markus_nagler> Thanks frogzoo, but that's rather a lot of files. Which one do I need?#
<mio> ciao a tutti
<frogzoo> markus_nagler: I can't see anything that looks like a config file anyhow :(
<rausb0> frogzoo: ifconfig | grep eth0   will never show any ip, because the ip address is not on the line containing "eth0"
<frogzoo> markus_nagler: ~/.synaptic/synaptic.conf
<frogzoo> rausb0: zomg
<mio> #ubuntu-it
<Nitrolinken> tw
<Nitrolinken> *btw, at my speedtouch cp, my computer is listed
<Nitrolinken> as active
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: ifconfig - do you see an ip for eth0 ?
<slacker> Nitrolinken: ifconfig eth0
<slacker> it will list all information about that interface
<rausb0> Nitrolinken: look for a line containing "inet addr:"
<Nitrolinken> I'm not that stupid rausb0 :P yes, inet addr, bcast and mask
<frogzoo> Nitrolinken: well then you should be good to go
<Nitrolinken> ok :)
<Nitrolinken> thankss ye
<rausb0> Nitrolinken: and what addresses do you see there?
<Nitrolinken> the static ones
<Nitrolinken> g2g
<markus_nagler> @frogzoo: Thanks, but i don't have that file. Not even a ~/.synaptic folder
<frogzoo> markus_nagler: try ~root
<mrabbit> hello, i just updated my ubuntu 6.10, and now the 'lock screen' option doesnt work, please help
<markus_nagler> @ frogzoo: Thank you, found it. Removing it did restore preferences temporarily. Now, where do I go to get detailed error messages?
<fabio> ciao a tutti
<frogzoo> mrabbit: sys -> prefs -> screensaver
<frogzoo> markus_nagler: run synaptic from terminal
<mrabbit> thanks, fixed
<markus_nagler> I did that before, I get twice the GTK message, then nothing, just blanks out
<untony2> dont know where to geek pwnz talk now
<frogzoo> markus_nagler: nothing in /var/log/messages or syslog ?
<darkcloud> whoa, bun fight! just to say, installed ubuntu on friend's pc, and it is lovely. real problems getting 6.10 standard install to work, monitor out of range. but everyone is happy now. byeeee :)
<markus_nagler> a read-only problem with gconfd???
<frogzoo> markus_nagler: oh gconf continually spams that - don't think it's a problem
<frogzoo> markus_nagler: does 'sudo apt-get update' work?
<derflooh> is dri (xorg module) included in ubuntu 6.10?
<markus_nagler> yes
<markus_nagler> I can install new stuff fine, just the preferences are $%&%$&
<_chris> hi all, i have a gdm crash when i change user, anybody knows this bug ?
<capunk> g
<markus_nagler> can I post the gconf output from syslog? It's the only thing repeatedly showing up since restart and about the same number of times I've wrangled with Synaptic today.
<Infeliz> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<capunk> wwwwwwwwwhyyyyyyy
<markus_nagler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37339/
<malt1> how does a AV work on ubuntu?
<malt1> Does it scan all directorys?
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i tried to compile something and it says an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37341/plain/ what is the problem here
<ver0niqu3> hi all
<thomas> helllo
<ver0niqu3> is there someone who installed jre 6 with mozilla plugin?
<Sugaratias_UK> I've added a font to Ubuntu and it now shows up in the GNOME font control but its ugly and not anti-aliased.. How can I fix this....??
<mute> 
<QwertyM> why isnt the libdvdcss2 still not ported properly for Ubuntu dapper/edgy ?
<l3on_> hi! i've some problem with my ubuntu edgy 64 bit
<fabiim> hi there , my ubuntu gone crazy. My keyboard doesn't work , like in the login process i begin typing my username (balayhashi) and when i type the 'b' , it prompts for the password withtout me pressing the enter key
<frogzoo> QwertyM: it's not in the repos for legal reasons
<l3on_> when i try to shutdown system, the monitor turn off....
<frogzoo> QwertyM: in other words, it never will be in the repos
<l3on_> it's the same when i try to switch shell tty (cltr+alt+f1/f2/f3)
<QwertyM> frogzoo, oh ok but is one perfectly made deb available yet ?
<l3on_> anybody can help me ?
<frogzoo> QwertyM: works perfectly for me...
<QwertyM> like, UbuntuGuide says it aint ported or something
<QwertyM> so, the usual paranoia :p
<frogzoo> !restricted | QwertyM
<ubotu> QwertyM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<QwertyM> fine am gonna try it out frogzoo thanks :)
<frogzoo> QwertyM: enjoy :)
<fabiim> i've tried to work around these problem , i got a login by recover mode , but when i type just strange characters appear
<derflooh> how can i enable dri ?
<Starcraftmazter> Where can I get x11-devel for ubuntu?
<Sugaratias_UK> can anyone tell me how to antialias a font?
<kwtm> What "dpkg" command do I use to find out what package the file "/usr/lib/libcups.so.2" comes from?  I think it's corrupt.
<kwtm> I get an error trying to use pdf2ps: "error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libcups.so.2: file too short".  I also get this error message when trying to configure KDEfax.
<slacker> Starcraftmazter: libx11-dev this package perhaps?
<Starcraftmazter> yes, probably
<Starcraftmazter> need the x11 headers
<slacker> Starcraftmazter: run a apt-cache search query on x11 and grep for dev
<Starcraftmazter> ok
<slacker> or xorg, perhaps its in there
<jovans> hello i am using edgy ubuntu i have installed from the ubuntu repo nvidia-glx
<bisexxx> hola desde sevilla
<jovans> but on dep. now its using 2.6.19-7-386 instaed of generic is this normal
<nolimitsoya> jovans, run 'nvidia-glx-config enable' to enable it. and change all the 386 stuff (kernels, headers, restricted) from 386 to generic
<jovans> aha
<jovans> shoud i uninstall the i368?
<nolimitsoya> jovans, yes, and install the -generic packages in their place
<jovans> aha ok thanks
<nolimitsoya> jovans, just make sure you install all the generic packages and boot them before you remove the current runing kernel
<jovans> sure
<charlie> hello
<nolimitsoya> !hi | charlie
<ubotu> charlie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<charlie> hmm...complete noob here...but i didnt see this in the faq....what are my options if i just installed ubuntu, and it's running rather slow?
<nolimitsoya> charlie, slow how?
<charlie> it's fine when i first boot up, but after an hour or so, irc clients, firefox, everything just has slow response time
<Paavo> charlie: how much ram do you have?
<charlie> 768
<mio> wine whit eyeball??????
<jovans> hello i've got one more question what is the latency kernel?
<charlie> do i just need more ram?
<jovans> for wich cpu is compiled?
<nolimitsoya> jovans, a kernel with dirrekt preempt than the regular
<nolimitsoya> *diffrent
<Mizipzor> which package should i use if i want to connect to a vnc server running on windows?
<nolimitsoya> jovans, its for low latency systems, like those for music production
<nolimitsoya> !vnc | Mizipzor
<ubotu> Mizipzor: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jovans> performance benefits?
<nolimitsoya> jovans, if you want (need) low latency its a performance boost. if you dont, its a degradation
<echosystm> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<echosystm> freenx is more efficient than vnc?
<echosystm> ive not heard of it before
<jovans> but it's the same as the generic bjut for latency right?
<nolimitsoya> jovans, yes
<jovans> sorry but i am not using edgy is faisty
<nolimitsoya> jovans, where did you find it? running feisty, are you?
<jovans> feisty
<jovans> i mean
<nolimitsoya> jovans, i though you would. it shouldnt be in edgy :)
<jovans> yes it's feisty i have do today a fresh herd 1 install
<cheleb> anybody in here using wengophone on feisty? i get a kernel oops when i try to start it
<Mizipzor> nolimitsoya, thx
<jovans> before was edgy installed ;)
<nolimitsoya> jovans, cheleb feisty talk should be in #ubuntu+1
<charlie> what's the recommended amount of RAM for running 6.10?
<jovans> my impression is that feisty runs much more better then edgy
<cheleb> nolimitsoya: thanks. will do so
<ootput> hello, can any of you point me in the direction of the dir that contains the azureus binary? I can't seem to use 'which azureus' which suggests that it's not in the standard PATH. I'm trying to associate .torrents 'opened' by firefox with azureus.
<nolimitsoya> charlie, 192 is required to run the live cd, but you can install on systems with even less ram. the requirement is realy dependant on what software you run, but for legacy systems xubuntu is the better choice
<Gnorksy> join #ubuntu-de
<nolimitsoya> charlie, to install on a system with to little ram to run the live cd, get the alternate
<vghvgh> hello, i would like to ask you what modem/router is okay with ubuntu?
<crystal> hello is there anyone here that knows how to install a radeon x200m?
<nolimitsoya> vghvgh, any should be fine as long as it connects to your nic
<MZM> crystal: is it r200 chip?
<charlie>  well my system has a 256 and a 512 stick installed, so not quite 1gig of mem but still more then the 192 required for live cd
<charlie> you wouldnt happen to know any Ubuntu speed optimizing guides on the web do you?  i didnt see one at the official site
<nolimitsoya> charlie, you should be fine, and then some
<vghvgh> sorry what is nic? the ethernet port?
<nolimitsoya> vghvgh, Network Interface Card, so yes
<crystal> im thinking it probably is but not really sure
<malt1> what is a way i could backup all users home directorys like every week to make it backup the file to my directory?
<charlie> yeah, but somehow firefox just chugs...i dual boot xp and firefox runs fine, so im thinking i did something wrong when i installed ubuntu
<vghvgh> thank you
<nolimitsoya> malt1, check out anacron and rsync - or hubackup
<MZM> crystal: you can check it with lspci command.
<MZM> crystal: I'm just asking it, as I had box with r250 chip and it was working like charm with opensource drivers (radeon)
<crystal> it has 2 numbers rs480 and sb400
<crystal> sb400
<MZM> crystal: from lspci?
<crystal> yes
<Turgon> If I burn an Ubuntu Feisty Desktop install CD image to a DVD it will work exactly the same as if I had used a CD, won't it? (my burner is behaving a bit temperamental about CDs lately)
<kintaro0e> hi guys..how to solve this problem: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/6vM88n71.html
<nolimitsoya> Turgon, it would, but then may i suggest you get the dvd images instead?
<nolimitsoya> Turgon, correction: it _should_. ive not tried it :)
<ootput> kintaro0e: line 2 mentions a config.log
<slacker> kintaro0e: open your config.log, and look for the error
<slacker> kintaro0e: and it also states you are missing glib
<slacker> kintaro0e: my best guess is: install glib
<kintaro0e> slacker: apt-get install glib right?
<MZM> crystal: set video driver to "radeon" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X
<slacker> kintaro0e: yep
<Turgon> nolimitsoya : thanks, I'll download the DVD image then to be sure =)
<kintaro0e> slacker: couldn't find package glib
<slacker> kintaro0e: apt-cache search glib will help you select to correct package when in doubt
<defaultuser> anyone using enleghtenment? :)
<defaultuser> ++i
<Mr_magic> where can I change the driver for my network card?
<crystal> k now since im new to linux how exactly do i restart X?
<Paavo> crystal: ctrl-alt-backspace is a quick and dirty solution...
<MZM> crystal: first - edit that file, find "Section 'Device'" Driver "foo" and change foo to radeon
<MZM> Paavo: nice work. Maybee nexttime suggest rm trick?
<Guest33> can ubuntu 6.10 install to DELL 1950?
<nolimitsoya> Guest33, try it and find out :)
<Starcraftmazter> i have a warning box from azureous in the bottom right corner, hide button doesnt do anything, and it won't go away, any suggestions?
<MZM> Guest33: try. I'm running right now on Latitude D505
<Zodiac`> noen norske her?
<Zodiac`> eller skandinaviske?
<nolimitsoya> !en| Zodiac`
<ubotu> Zodiac`: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Zodiac`> XD
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, im se myself ;)
<Zodiac`> "Couldn't get enough free space to installation" :/ Anyone know how to fix?
<moda> i can not install
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, free some space
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, i have enough space
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, be aware that resizeing is dangerous, if thats what you are attempting
<Zodiac`> i tryed to install on a windows disk
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, have you partitioned/formatted correctly? you cant install to an ntfs filesystem
<Zodiac`> and partionated automatic (80%), and then that error came
<Zodiac`> aha, not to an ntfs? XD
<Zodiac`> then its solved, lawl
<kr0n1x> what is the best chipset for intel motherboard?
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, youll have to resize the ntfs partition and create a new one with a linux filesystem
<KillerT> kronix, u really wanna do intel?
<kr0n1x> KillerT i will buy an intel core 2 duo processor...then i need a motherboard that support it
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, ill do that with partitionmagic, do that work?
<kr0n1x> what is a good motherboard for intel core 2 duo?
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, if you are trying to resize, youll want to know that not only do you need enough free space, but that space must be continguos and at the end of the partition you want to resize
<kr0n1x> low cost please...like 60 euro
<kr0n1x> :p
<KillerT> cheap or good?
<kr0n1x> 60-80 maximum
<KillerT> i'm sorry I use US dollars
<kr0n1x> then 90 dollars maximum ;)
<klaus> Hello, does someone know to which group usb-cams are assigned?
<KillerT> ok hold on
<saharaab> hallo
<nolimitsoya> !cam| klaus
<ubotu> klaus: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kr0n1x> Asrock ConRoeXFire-eSATA2 is good??? KillerT ?
<moda> i can not install ubuntu 6.10 on DELL 1950
<jpjacobs> klaus, i guess video
<finalbeta> moda, got any more information as to where it fails?
<nolimitsoya> moda, why not?
<KillerT> Asrock is cheap but good
<klaus> thank you, i will check it !
<KillerT> I have asrock in my current system
<Zodiac`> linux ext1, linux ext2 or linux swap? =/
<moda> can not find /dev/sda
<KillerT> this one is asrock
<KillerT> http://www.pricewatch.com/motherboards/intel_955x.htm
<nolimitsoya> moda, are you sure its supposed to be sda, and not hda?
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, linux ext1, linux ext2 or linux swap? =/
<moda> dell sas raid 1
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, ext3 is the default and recommended filesystem
<cdavis_> what command do I use to find it a deb is installed with apt-get?
<Zodiac`> kk :)
<MUTU> Where is the boot loader installed? On a hard disk?
<saharaab> reiser is better
<cdavis_> I am from fedora and used to do rpm -qa |grep package
<moda> yes
<Zodiac`> thanks for the help
<Zodiac`> bb
<moda> on the /dev/sda
<Zodiac`> tusen takk nolimitsoya ;)
<nolimitsoya> saharaab, no, its not. reiser is, in fact, badly brokem
<nolimitsoya> *n
<finalbeta> MUTU, mbr
<saharaab> lol
<jrib> cdavis_: apt-cache policy package_name
<moda> can not load the sas driver
<saharaab> i used SUSE with reiser it is stable
<moda> o
<khaled> hello there, i noticed that the latest version of openoffice is 2.1, can i get this version using apt-get?
<nolimitsoya> saharaab, im notgoing to argue this. read of and youll find loads of broken behaviour with reiserfs
<nolimitsoya> *up
<cdavis_> jrib, what if I don't know the exact name of the package, how can I get a list of everything installed?
<nolimitsoya> khaled, check in the backports repo
<MUTU> I have 3 hard disks on my machine. One SATA (which has Windows on it) and 2 IDEs. Is it possible to use 1 of the IDEs to install ubuntu on but still have a boot loader to allow me to choose between Windows and Ubuntu?
* [niceday]  is away: I'm busy
<jrib> cdavis_: dpkg -l    or    aptitude search '~i'
<khaled> nolimitsoya, how can i do that?
<saharaab> indeed i dont use ubuntu yet
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, yes
<KillerT> MUTU, yes
<nolimitsoya> khaled, do what?
<MUTU> nolimitsoya, KillerT: any special settings, or does it get done like that automatically?
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, install grub to the mbr
<khaled> nolimitsoya, how can i check in the backport repo?
<nolimitsoya> !backports | khaled
<ubotu> khaled: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<AvaEnturin> good day ;)
<AvaEnturin> does anyone know where to find help for gnumeric?
<khaled> ok
<MUTU> nolimitsoya: on the MBR of the SATA?
<KillerT> MUTU, in grub the entries change but ubuntu does it automatically for u....just remember /dev/hda is your ide and /dev/sda/ is sata drive
<nolimitsoya> AvaEnturin, 'man gnumeric' :)
<ldvx> MUTU, yes
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, the mbr of the drive you are booting by default
<MUTU> by default i have SATA which will only have windows on it
<MUTU> ubuntu will be on ide
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, the install grub there
<AvaEnturin> nolimitsoya: I think my problem is a bit "delicate" .. searched already ;)
<KillerT> yeah which most likely is default and that is where mbr should go
<MUTU> ok thanks
<nolimitsoya> AvaEnturin, then spell it out
<MUTU> thank you all
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, that is, install to the sata mbr.
<Protocol2> would updating wine in the future remove any of my programs I currently use with it?
<nolimitsoya> Protocol2, no, it shouldnt
<Protocol2> thanks for the info
<Protocol2> :)
<AvaEnturin> I need to plot some data in an existing diagram.. want it to use as a template, especially for disabling the data for the template in the legend
<AvaEnturin> and, for sure: use it once more ;)
<khaled> nolimitsoya, i didn't find it
<nolimitsoya> khaled, then it isnt backported. any good reason to have it?
<klaus> hello, has anybody an idea how to use an usb-cam (Fuji, Digikam fp30) with digikam as non-root in kubuntu-edgy? has it tody with udev?
<khaled> nolimitsoya, i read that the developers of this release really recommend to have it as it had many new and upgraded features
<AvaEnturin> has noone an idea how to make templates with gnumeric?
<nolimitsoya> khaled, if you realy need them youll have to package and install it yourself
<saharaab> what is gnumeric?
<nolimitsoya> saharaab, an alternate to ooo calc
<khaled> nolimitsoya, ok thanks
<saharaab> excel
<AvaEnturin> gnumeric is a spreadsheet program
<saharaab> yes like exel
<AvaEnturin> ok then: does anyone know a channel where i can find help?
<saharaab> is there anyone who can help klaus
<whyameye> is there a Linux equivalent to camstudio that will make movies of what is shown on the computer screen?
<nolimitsoya> AvaEnturin, perhaps the gnome support channel?
<klaus> thank you saharaab, i want to use an usb-cam (Fuji, Digikam fp30) with digikam as non-root in kubuntu-edgy? has it tody with udev?
<saharaab> main actor
<AvaEnturin> is it at irc.gnome.org? could not connect to it recently
<nolimitsoya> !cam | klaus
<ubotu> klaus: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
* [niceday]  is back (gone 00:11:31)
<bimberi> whyameye: there is istanbul ...
<bimberi> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<bimberi> !away > [niceday] 
<klaus> nolimitsoya, : it is no webcam. easycam2 cannot be installed. it seems to require gnome
<nolimitsoya> klaus, but you want to use it as i webca,, right? therefore its a webcam
<ramon1> movistar - motorola c650 con linux
<klaus> nolimitsoya, no, no webcam use. just downloading fotos (via ptp/ip)
<ramon1> movistar espaa
<ramon1> motorola
<ramon1> motorola c650 gprs
<ramon1> gprs
<christiane> Hello. How many swap space (if any) do I need to get hibernate work?
<nolimitsoya> klaus, ah. is it not usb mass storage compatible?
<derflooh_> (II) ATI(0): [drm]  SAREA 2200+1208: 3408
<derflooh_> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<derflooh_> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<derflooh_> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<derflooh_> drmOpenDevice: Open failed
<nolimitsoya> christiane, the amount of ram and then some
<nolimitsoya> !paste | derflooh_
<ubotu> derflooh_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<klaus> nolimitsoya, i think ptp/ip is not mass-storage, but not sure
<derflooh_> can somebody help me? i have a rage mobility with mach64 chipset
<ramon1> hivernate work
<TC`> how to change boot screen?
<nolimitsoya> !usplash | TC`
<ubotu> TC`: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ramon1> motorola c650
<EmxBA> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<christiane> nolimitsoya: Where's the contents of swap is stored to when hobernating?
<klaus> nolimitsoya, i think it is a problem with the right, root can access the cam, user cannot
<Reisiger> Good afternoon everyone. I'm looking for help to install Ubuntu. My system uses a nvidia raid 5 setup, but gparted only shows the devices sda, sdb and sdc.
<christiane> s/hober/hiber/
<ramon1> movistar con linux
<nolimitsoya> christiane, your open ram will be saved to your swap partition/file when hibernating. if you have 512mb ram id recommend 768mb swap if you want to hibernate
<AvaEnturin> can someone please tell me, where to find a gnome-channel? sorry, i am new in irc...
<klaus> i tried chmod -R 0660 /proc/bus/usb but this want help
<nolimitsoya> klaus, add yourself to the correct group. have no idea what that would be though....
<ramon1> huberbate motorola c650
<derflooh_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37350/
<nolimitsoya> derflooh_, what driver are you running?
<frogzoo> klaus: u looking for group 'plugdev' ?
<derflooh_> ati
<christiane> nolimitsoya: Thank you. It's 2GB RAM so I should create about 2.25 GB swap space?
<klaus> nolimitsoya, i am allready in the groups: camera, video, plugdev
<ramon1> motorola movistar
<nolimitsoya> christiane, that should work, yes
<nolimitsoya> klaus, then im out of ideas :)
<nn> too  many people here.. hah my poor client cant handle the join
<nolimitsoya> !lostirc | nn
<ubotu> lostirc: simple IRC client for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-2 (edgy), package size 241 kB, installed size 720 kB
<bimberi> AvaEnturin: it will be on irc.gnome.org (probably #gnome but that's a guess only)
<KillerT> nolimitsoya, i was wondering why everyone was making huge swap files
<AvaEnturin> bimberi: thanks :)
<bimberi> AvaEnturin: np :)
<klaus> nolimitsoya, hmm ok, thank you
<nn> nolimitsoya: great but that wont run on a sidekick or in an ssh session
<KillerT> nolimitsoya, thought it was used like virtual ram in windows which didn't require as much as everyone was recommending
<nolimitsoya> KillerT, its exactly the same as windows virtual ram
<nn> bbiab.. too much lag
<AvaEnturin> bimberi: got an "unknown host"
<christiane> What is the best partiton type for a vfat fs? 0c?
<nolimitsoya> christiane, just write an msdos partition table
<KillerT> nolimitsoya, so the safe net is to tell people to do just a little more than thier ram but it truely depends on how u use ur system
<nolimitsoya> KillerT, quite :)
<bimberi> AvaEnturin: hm, works here ('host irc.gnome.org' returns info)
<klaus> .. i am trying later ...
<KillerT> one guy was in here telling people to double thier ram and this guy had two gigs so swap was like 4 and i thought it was a little overkill
<nolimitsoya> KillerT, id second that...
<derflooh_> nolimitsoya: do you have any idea? all modules are loaded correctly
<christiane> nolimitsoya: I'm creating new partition table with cfdisk right now. One of the partitions will be a vfat for sharing with Windows (or is there any Windows ext/reiser rw driver you can reccomend?). What does your "just write an msdos partition table exactly mean"?
<Reisiger> does anyone have knowledge how to get the installer of ubuntu (6.10 LiveCD) to recognise a raid 5 setup?
<nolimitsoya> derflooh_, idea on what? i cant keep track of whos who and what problem they have in here. too many people :)
<derflooh_> i see :) no problem
<nolimitsoya> christiane, use ext3 and ext2ifs from fs-driver.org for windows sharing
<KillerT> christiane, I use a fat32 partition to access with windows and linux
<bimberi> !ext3 | christiane
<ubotu> christiane: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<nolimitsoya> derflooh_, give me a hint when you are reviving old requests and imight be more helpfull :)
<christiane> bimberi, nolimitsoya: Cool. Thanks.
<sonicGB_> uh, I think ubotu might be wrong there... ext2 works (very well) but ext3 is unrecognised
<sonicGB_> at least that's been my experience
<nolimitsoya> sonicGB_, not quite. ext2 and 3 are fullty compatible. the only thing is you wont get journaling when accessing from windows with ex2ifs
<KillerT> ext 2 is ext 3 just with journaling
<KillerT> backwards
<KillerT> ext 3 is ext 2 just with journaling
<sonicGB_> nolimitsoya: understand that, but a while about (about 6 months ago, it may have changed since then) I built the linux half of a box with ext3 everywhere, then loaded up those drivers in winders and it didn't find any of them
<KillerT> Arn't these all beta drivers though. I mean linux can even access read and write to ntfs but it can create errors wouldn't it be best to use something more stable?
<AvaEnturin> hallo? can someone please help me to find a gnome-channel? irc.gnome.org doesnt work for me...
<sonicGB_> when I went back and read the fine print, the drivers (at that point in time) couldn't deal with the ext3 tweaks
<nolimitsoya> sonicGB_, thats odd. working excelent now either way
<sonicGB_> now I also point out that my information is about 6 months old, so the code may well have been updated
<ibookUbuntu> is there a powerpc help channel?
<christiane> AvaEnturin: Try irc.freenode.org
<nolimitsoya> AvaEnturin, irc.gnome.org is the server you need to connect to, on port 6667 id think. #gnome is the channel to join when you get there
<AvaEnturin> yes, i know: as i mentioned before, i get "unknown host" when i try to connect to it (added it with irc.gnome.org on the server list)
<MarcusTheReveren> anyone know a gui that will display all the wireless networks around and their signal strength?
<Electro> Damned, windows is so much more fun to play with software, new program version comes out that fixes something. You use it. he you have to wait 6 months to get it. if you are lucky. They really need to figure something out for this.
<sonicGB_> but I also wonder why ubotu says "ext3" and the fs-driver.org says "ext2" in the header and description...
<The> ssuuucccckkkkkk u alll
<nolimitsoya> Electro, you are using the wrong distro. get gentoo
<Thuryn> Hello
<str4> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.124.224.99]  by gnomefreak
<nolimitsoya> sonicGB_, as i said, the driver is ext2 only, but ext3 and ext2 are compatible
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Electro> nolimitsoya, I did, gentoo is the wrong distro 2. I want my desktop working for me. Not me for my desktop.
<jru_> irc://irc.freenode.org/gnome
<sonicGB_> nolimitsoya: I'm not disagreeing with you dude, just recounting my own experience....
<gnomefreak> ext3 == ext2 + journaling
<bimberi> !networkmanager | MarcusTheReveren
<ubotu> MarcusTheReveren: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<nolimitsoya> Electro, then try slack or any other distro. ubuntu is not supposed to be bleeding edge
<MarcusTheReveren> gracias bimberi
<ibookUbuntu> does anyone know how to turn off the fading of the screen when putting the computer to sleep or going to suspend
<ibookUbuntu> it runs super slow on my computer
<ibookUbuntu> or how to speed it up
<nolimitsoya> ibookUbuntu, look under screensaver properties
<sonicGB_> my own direct experience, about 6 months ago, was that the winders ext2 driver didn't recognise ext3 filesystems for me. Wierd, I know, but when I changed them to ext2, it was all good! :-)
<Alakazamz0r> ibookUbuntu, you need to enable DRI
<ibookUbuntu> just in xorg.conf?
<KillerT> I think Electro would rather stick with windows for simple and quick installs of the latest and greatest without any hassle even if he has to deal with all the bugs viruses worms trojans and overall insecure windows
<sonicGB_> oh, I love it when folks come in here asking for help and they already know what config files are! :-) <warm glow> :-)
<KillerT> or try mac?
<arte_> hi
<ibookUbuntu> Alakazamz0r: it's loaded as a module in xorg.conf... how do I enable it?
<arte_> why cant i view all users in list ?
<Thuryn> ok
<arte_> on xchat i mean
<Alakazamz0r> ibookUbuntu, do you know if its already enabled
<Alakazamz0r> do this
<Alakazamz0r> glxinfo |grep render
<nolimitsoya> arte_, couse they are 882 as of now, and your client probably dont want to handle that :P
<sonicGB_> KillerT: I'm on a max as we speak and... er... *cough*... I'm not so sure I like mac!
<Alakazamz0r> or actually
<Alakazamz0r> glxinfo |grep direct
<arte_> u want to say that xchat sucks ? :)
<ibookUbuntu> direct rendering: Yes
<nolimitsoya> !lostirc | arte_
<ubotu> lostirc: simple IRC client for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-2 (edgy), package size 241 kB, installed size 720 kB
<sonicGB_> s/max/mac/
<Alakazamz0r> ibookUbuntu, im not sure whats doing it then.
<MUTU> In general, would a game run fastest on Windows or on Ubuntu + Cedega/WINE?
<rapid> arte_: you can view all users on list. what do you mean in each channel;?
<Alakazamz0r> it should fade without being choppy
<arte_> ok suggest som alternative ..
<rapid> MUTU: probably windows..
<sonicGB_> MUTU: in broad terms, it would be more quickerer on winders directly
<nolimitsoya> ibookUbuntu, using vesa/floss driver or proprietary?
<sonicGB_> actually, not necessarily
<ibookUbuntu> it's not choppy at all, it just takes years to fade
<MUTU> thanks rapid and sonicGB_
<Electro> KillerT, I've never actually had a virus and spyware scans always turn out nothing. And my Ubuntu box tends to crash more then my windows box. I guess I'm only here as a hobbyist. Windows is still my general purpose/development dream while nix can run my servers... Yet, if ubuntu wants to be for the masses. They will have to solve those issues.
<KillerT> sonicGB: I would never suggest it to someone to install ubuntu on. I mean u can build a much more powerful system for half the price but osx is entertaining and there is less "work" involved and a more stable workplace
<ibookUbuntu> like a total of 5 minutes
<sonicGB_> it might actually be more quickerer on wine..... remember "wine is not an emulator"
<diskus> Electro: what issues?
<arte_> is there any better irc client for ubuntu ?
<Electro> I will give MAc a try though.
<diskus> Electro: my Ubuntu never crashes
<arte_> wine sucks
<QwertyM> Hmm, does Ubuntu run perfectly on a macbook ?
<rapid> arte_: you were given a post, + xchat is fine
<KillerT> Electro: My ubuntu never crashes unless I tell it to
<QwertyM> and severe limitations ?
<defaultuser> not perfectly
<arte_> win progs works the same as in win
<nolimitsoya> Electro, i realy hope youve filed a bugreport
<sonicGB_> KillerT: the first thing I did when I got this macbook (a week ago) was set it up to triple-boot osx, kubuntu and winders
<arte_> sometimes it hangs muy ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> Electro, or bugreports, if thats more apropriate
<QwertyM> defaultuser, ohk, then I wont get a mac as my next comp ...
<KillerT> Electro: It is also common knowledge in the 3 minutes u plug a fresh install up to the internet u get hit with a malware
<sonicGB_> QwertyM: *kubuntu* installed painlessly on this macbook... I haven't actually used it very much yet
<QwertyM> thought it would be good to run Ubuntu, Win and OSx perfectly
<Electro> diskus, I'm on a dell inspiron. Should be properly supported. I files reports, but it's hard to trace why my metacity freezes up every two hours untill I switch to cntr-alt-somethingelse and back. Or why it freezes sometimes when I plug in an USB disk.
<QwertyM> and together
<duzchip> Hi guys. I need some help here please. I've got an old iMac (233 mhz iirc). I installed Ubuntu (i know this is rather hated) for fun to try it out on mac a while ago but now i really wanna get NetBSD back onto it. However, it refuses to boot the netbsd install cd now i press down C during the bootup as i'm supposed to do but only gets to the Ubuntu bootstrap where i can chose to boot either the installed system or the cdrom so i chosed to
<daimoh> don't suppose anyone knows why DVD playback under myth on tvout is all blue, but works fine on the LCD monitor?
<QwertyM> sonicGB_, ohk, good luck with it :D
<nolimitsoya> KillerT, 3min it a bit long... symantec estimated 20sec the last time they did any serious investigations
<defaultuser> hey QwertyM, i like macs
<daimoh> (having only just installed myth)
<Electro> KillerT, that's true. But i've done pentesting etc. I know how to stay safe.
<Alakazamz0r> duzchip, nuke the drive.
<defaultuser> but why to install ubuntu on it?
<Alakazamz0r> write it to 0's
<daimoh> er... mythtv
<Alakazamz0r> or... just repartition it.
<QwertyM> defaultuser, I love it too, but I cant afford using 2 different comps lol
<duzchip> Alakazamz0r: how?
<Alakazamz0r> what kind of drive is it.
<sonicGB_> QwertyM: like I said, the first thing when I got this macbook (core 2 duo, 2gb, 120gb) a week ago was make it triple-boot winders, osx, kubuntu.... I had to jump through a few hoops, but there was never any indication that it was gonna argue with me... it all just worked
<QwertyM> defaultuser, I love Ubuntu, thats why
<Alakazamz0r> Whatever brand it is, the company that makes it has a utilities disk for it.
<defaultuser> why not to use just mac? :)
<duzchip> Alakazamz0r, Have no idea. it's one of those old iMac's which i've never ever been inside of
<Alakazamz0r> defaultuser, no cursing.
<rapid> defaultuser, macintosh = most applications crash if not the operating system hangs
<sonicGB_> defaultuser: you asking me?
<Alakazamz0r> duzchip, try this
<MattDaPcWiz> alright anyone willing to help a guy in need?
<QwertyM> sonicGB_, Oh ok, I'll google a little more and decide then
<Alakazamz0r> i cant gaurentee anything
<seanh> Hey folks, I'm trying to get a friends Ubuntu laptop to access another friend's WindowsXP shared folder by following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently Anyone know how I find out the name of the server and the share in Windows?
<Alakazamz0r> duzchip, http://ebcd.pcministry.com/download_en.html
<rapid> seanh, go into into network settings, look for shared drivers.
<fyrestrtr> seanh: you can browse network places in ubuntu.
<Electro> diskus, the crashes are the least of my problems, they seem hardware related, so i'll blame that on myself for buying the hardware. The general limitations of repositories, and multimedia are more of an issue.
<rapid> drives even
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<QwertyM> defaultuser, Coz I need Ubuntu or any *nix equal to it (lol) for my developments :)
<frogzoo> seanh: net show \\ip           iirc
<MattDaPcWiz> alright, currently guys im trying to get a Marvell Yukon network adaptor to work, it is built into mymotherboard, and when i try to install it it says syntax error 68 and comaplins about a ")" symbole wtf do i do?
<KillerT> Electro: With metacity freezing r u sure that isn't because u setup swap incorrectly?
<diskus> Electro: well I don't see any problems with multimedia on my laptop
<sonicGB_> seanh: "ipconfig /all" and "rbtstat" are your friends on winders.... if you need more info say so and I'll fire up my winders box and tell you command lines
<fyrestrtr> MattDaPcWiz: was it working in the livecd?
<sonicGB_> seanh: also "net share" is useful
<MattDaPcWiz> no this is installed
<defaultuser> QwertyM, well, which kind of developing
<seanh> fyrestrtr -- oh yeah. Since when? Does installing samba or smbfs enable that automatically?
<Electro> KillerT, I've got 512MB ram, 512Mb swap, at the moment it freezes i'm not using more then 300MB ram.
<MUTU> My hard disk is formatted in ext2. Would the Ubuntu DVD installation allow me to format it as ext3?
<grogoreo> why when I try to change the channel on a VLC PVR it crashes?
<sonicGB_> MUTU: yes, it would
<Psykovsky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fyrestrtr> seanh: its always been there (well, ever since I've been using ubntu)
<daimoh> anyone have any ideas as to why DRI doesn't work, even though fglrx module is installed?
<rapid> daimoh: have you got Load "dri"
<diskus> Electro: and who are we to say that you should use Ubuntu, it's not for everyone
<fyrestrtr> daimoh: what does glxinfo say?
<Electro> diskus, I'm a human ;)
<KillerT> daimoh does it say something about mesa.org?
<daimoh> yeah, mesa.org
<Electro> using that as a marketing line tends to say much.
<MattDaPcWiz>  alright, currently guys im trying to get a Marvell Yukon network adaptor to work, it is built into mymotherboard, and when i try to install it it says syntax error 68 and comaplins about a ")" symbole wtf do i do?
<daimoh> sorry - i was trying to figure out how to paste that in here
<sonicGB_> hmmmm... beer glass empty error... brb
<daimoh> X is running on a different computer...
<fyrestrtr> MattDaPcWiz: how are you trying to install it?
<rapid> daimoh: that means fglrx isn't installed properly.
<fyrestrtr> MattDaPcWiz: and please stop repeating.
<daimoh> rapid: ah
<christiane> Hello. I use the video driver "fglrx" for my ATI X1300 or X1400. When playing video only about 6 fps are shown. What can I do here?
<christiane> (Ubuntu 6.10)
<ikke81> hello how can i boot into x with the install cd with the vesa driver
<seanh> Is there any good way to pause the xchat view or copy stuff from it easily? I just gotta lot of help, but I need to save those comments somehow. It's really awkward to copy paste from xchat as it keeps scrolling
<defaultuser> anyone heard about dri-support for SiS M760?
<rapid> seanh: xchat can log for you
<KillerT> christiane is that card even supported yet with the ati linux drivers
<MattDaPcWiz> i got the driver off intel and it instructs me to use a install.sh that came in the packed file
<daimoh> at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Troubleshooting_for_both_Methods i see it says you just disable composite mode
<nolimitsoya> ikke81, select graphics safe mode
<KillerT> mattda: sh install.sh
<daimoh> and i presume it's supposed to work then, but i have that line in my xorg file, and.. you know.. it's not working :)
<MattDaPcWiz> when i do it says that there has bee na syntax error 68 and complains a certain ")"
<frogzoo> christiane: I think you want a final section in your xorg.conf: Section "Extensions" Option      "Composite" "0"
<kvarchil> is there any possible way to make directory limit?
<rapid> kvarchil, man quota
<fyrestrtr> MattDaPcWiz: firstly, do you know if its already installed and working? How many devices do you see when you do ifconfig ?
<kvarchil> rapid, no manual entry
<MattDaPcWiz> i only have one network device
<rapid> kvarchil: install quota
<kvarchil> ok
<christiane> frogzoo: There's already: Option      "Composite" "Disable"
<seanh> fyrestrtr -- okay I see some windows shares, but I get errors when I double-click them
<christiane> frogzoo: Does that mean the same?
<fyrestrtr> seanh: you must have the permissions to view them.
<arte_> it was very har to explain about resizble user list ?
<arte_> jerk ....
<rapid> arte_: who?
<arte_> who wot ?
<MattDaPcWiz> at the moment i am using something called local loopback, it sees my Marvell Yukno as a unknown device
<rapid> <shrug>
<arte_> who me ?
<frogzoo> christiane: dunno, everything I've seen mentions "0"
<arte_> am user
<arte_> arte :)
<arte_> lol
<sonicGB_> seanh: what sort of erras?
<rapid> arte_: lol.. your funny
<daimoh> christiane - see if http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide helps
<arte_> funny ?
<AXL888> hello
<rapid> arte_: comedy
<MattDaPcWiz> nobody has nay ideas?
<AXL888> i speak hungarian
<arte_> yes i can;t live without it
<arte_> am a joker lol
<MattDaPcWiz> hellllllllllllllllo/
* rapid turns on the TV to see what else is happening in the world
<MattDaPcWiz> ?
<monzoa> how to activ pcmcia
<rapid> MattDaPcWiz,  not that much of a wiz are ya
<AXL888> Valaki beszl mg magyarul?
<monzoa> !help me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MattDaPcWiz> lol i am, just not with linux, i make pcs and screw with windows xp linux is a new thing to me
<seanh> fyrestrtr sonicGB_ : I click on Network Servers, Windows Network, MSHOME, get "Couldn't display MSHOME, The location is not a folder". Sometimes it actually does open it and show the shares, sometimes not. ?
<ldvx> hello... how can i enable bitmap fonts??    with dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig it is supose to able them automatically ??
<kvarchil> rapid, looks like quotas wont work, have other ideas? except making partitions?
<fyrestrtr> seanh: it depends if your workgroup master is online or not.
<rapid> kvarchil: not sure.. why won't quota work?
<MattDaPcWiz> Rapid: lol i am, just not with linux, i make pcs and screw with windows xp linux is a new thing to me
<seanh> fyrestrtr : you mean the Windows user?
<monzoa> how to activ pcmcia
<nolimitsoya> MattDaPcWiz, loopback is the same in windows. 127.0.0.1 is not a real network conntection, but a loopback to your local machine
<symtab> hi
<frogzoo> monzoa: pcmcia is enabled as default
<christiane> frogzoo: The wiki daimoh mentioned says "Disable", too.
<MattDaPcWiz> yes well thats all well and good
<symtab> anyone compilled a mplayer 32bit on a amd64 ubuntu installation
<symtab> ?
<AXL888> ok
<sonicGB_> fyrestrtr: I think it's save to assume that there's a browse master online all the time. If the existing browse master dissapears, the other boxes will figure that out pretty quickly, and hold an election to set another one
<AXL888> ok
<AXL888> ok
<AXL888> ok
<AXL888> ok
<AXL888> ok
<sonicGB_> s/save/safe/
<AXL888> ok
<MattDaPcWiz> but it does not RECOGNISE my Marvell Yukon device and i need to get my drivers working for it
<AXL888> ok
<AXL888> a
<AXL888> sa
<AXL888> fd
<AXL888> dsa
<AXL888> aw
<rapid> MattDaPcWiz, get the right driver for it and install it
<sonicGB_> ignore AXL888
<AXL888> fr
<AXL888> f
<AXL888> rf
<AXL888> f
<AXL888> sd
<AXL888> sad
<AXL888> sad
<AXL888> sd
<AXL888> ignore sonicGB
<arte_> where is Rapid airlines ? :)
<rapid> arte_: yo. in australia
<sonicGB_> "The Winner is Syd-en-ey!"
<arte_> :)
* sonicGB_ is in sydney, australia
<seanh> fyrestrtr sonicGB_ : Okay, when I get into the server, I see the share "CONKER", it says it's a smb-share, when I click it I get a long error message about "Cannot open CONKER because the filetype indicates it's a desktop configuration file, but the contents show it's a smb-share
<AXL888> the winner is Zhony!
* rapid is in melbourne
<arte_> oh sure .. i thought its somewhere in africa
<IndyGUnFreak> how do you ignore a user?
<MattDaPcWiz> ok rapid, this is the ONLY driver for it, i am trying to install it and the only problem is that it is saying a syntax erroir 68 to do with a certain ")" symbol
<rapid> IndyGUnFreak, /ignore
<sonicGB_> seanh: fark! that's what I love about computers... they're always coming up with new erra messages that you've never seen before... *cough*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@243-154.static.ew.hu]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<seanh> It says it won't open the share in case it's a security risk
<sonicGB_> IndyGUnFreak: use /ignore <username>
<IndyGUnFreak> i think it worked, thanks
<rapid> MattDaPcWiz, is it a linux driver, did you read the docs for the driver.
<sonicGB_> u welcome
<rapid> arte_, could be, I'm in australia :)
<apokryphos> root_: you shouldn't IRC as root
<ox> whats the  irc channel for glx stuff?
<rapid> root_: you should get banned for that.
<arte_> me too .. :)
<jrib> ox: #ubuntu-xgl?
<nolimitsoya> ox, #ubuntu-glx
<karakara> lol
<arte_> ah
<ox> ahh xgl yes thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<MattDaPcWiz> rapid, yes it is a linux driver, i specifically searched for linux driver and found one on the intel site and a few others but they are all THE SAME DRIVER
<sonicGB_> rapid: fwiw, we discussed MattDaPcWiz 's problem earlier today. The Marvel Yukon is a gigabit ethernet adaptor that (unfortunately) has a bit of a history in ubuntu.... there are two different drivers for it, one called sky2, and onother called <something>98<something>...
<sonicGB_> the sky2 is borken for many people
<arte_> whois rapid
<arte_> :)
<MattDaPcWiz> sky2 is the one that i have
<sonicGB_> so what he needs to do is find the older driver in module form... unload the sky2 and load the other
<MattDaPcWiz> i jus tam having trouble installing it
<monzoa> my souncard dosnot work
<arte_> rapid is australian lol
<sonicGB_> but he dissapeared offline this morning before I got to spell that out
<daimoh> rapid: any handy urls for figuring out why my flgrx stuff ain't working? (getting that mesa3d stuff with flgrxinfo)
<MattDaPcWiz> nononononono i just need to installsky2 but it wont let me :'(
<apokryphos> !repeat
<MUTU> How long does Ubuntu take to boot from the DVD? I burned the DVD from one machine and I'm trying to install it to another, but it's making funny sounds and it's been trying to boot for ages
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* sonicGB_ yells "AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE"!
<arte_> kengoo
<apokryphos> !offtopic | sonicGB_
<ubotu> sonicGB_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rapid> diamoh: one second.
<IndyGUnFreak> Mutu, it only takes about 30sec on my machine
<IndyGUnFreak> but i guess it would all depend on the PC
<sonicGB_> MattDaPcWiz: according to the gargling i did this morning, the sky2 driver is included in the distro you have, but sky2 is borken for lots of folks
<arte_> rapid where is this server location ?
<MUTU> IndyGUnFreak: it's taken 5 mins from mine and it's giving Buffer I/O error on device hdc
<MattDaPcWiz> right, so how do i load this fixed one?
<MattDaPcWiz> i have it
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm
<MattDaPcWiz> where do i put it?
<rapid> arte_: I honestly don't know.. run a traceroute or a nmap
<sonicGB_> !fuckyouyougotohellandyoudie | apokryphos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuckyouyougotohellandyoudie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp244-69.static.internode.on.net]  by apokryphos
<IndyGUnFreak> MUTU, I would probably try to download the Alternate Install CD
<MUTU> hdc would be the DVD-ROM drive?
<up365> monzoa: go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<kkaisare> Greetings all.
<IndyGUnFreak> should be.
<MUTU> I could reburn the ISO...
<IndyGUnFreak> Mutu, thats what I would do.
<IndyGUnFreak> but burn the Alternate Install CD
<MUTU> cos i burned it on a dvd which was a bit scatched already :)
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> well that might be your problem
<IndyGUnFreak> reburning would be a good idea.
<MUTU> but it verified on my DVDRW
<seanh> Anyone know what to do about this error, when trying to access a smb-share on a Windows machine? http://seanh.freeshell.org/screenshot.png
<desert88> hi
<MUTU> lemme try another dvd :)
<MattDaPcWiz> sonicGB_ can i chat to u privately?
<desert88> im new to linux
<desert88> can anyone help me install amarok
<rapid> diamoh: just make sure you read the docs when install fglrx .
<flasher222> i installed a program via "sudo aptitude install foo". If I go "sudo aptitude remove foo", will it remove _everything_ that the install installed?
<rapid> desert88: try a apt-get install amarok
<apokryphos> desert88: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<MattDaPcWiz> Desert88, welcome to the club
<jrib> flasher222: use purge, not remove
<malt1> is there any way to have the linux server backup all the users home folder?
<desert88> k thnx
<johns^> malt1: tons of ways
<flasher222> jrib: oops. too late. how can i undo my remove?
<rapid> malt1, of course, use tar
<johns^> or rsync
<jrib> flasher222: install :P
<flasher222> jrib: you're serious?
<malt1> like to get it to backup there folders 1 time a week to a certain directory
<jrib> flasher222: yes, I don't know of another way
<johns^> yeah reboot time. Removed fc-6 and edgy is back :)
<MattDaPcWiz> Sonicgb_ can i have a private conversation with u?
<frogzoo> seanh: did you mount the smb share ?
<rapid> malt1: make a cron entry to tar /home weekly
<daimoh> rapid: there's docs? :)
<Zodiac`> i tried to do some stuff with partion magic and with ubuntu install, it didnt go, and when i tried to run "Norton Partion Magic" again, i got this error: "Drive letters cannot be identified" :/ Someone help? (nolimitsoya)
<rapid> diamoh: of course there is...
<flasher222> jrib: ok.
<apokryphos> MattDaPcWiz: that person is not in the channel.
<johns^> rsync is a better option :)
<seanh> frogzoo -- I have to mount it first? Do you know how I do it?
<johns^> incremental backups to another dir, backups of removed files
<frogzoo> seanh: easiest way I think is to use smb4k
<flasher222> if i install something via "sudo apt-get install foo", can i still run "sudo aptitude remove" OR "sudo aptitude purge"?
<MattDaPcWiz> crap he musta left
<daimoh> rapid: i just followed http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<daimoh> the top bit
<apokryphos> flasher222: yes, but it won't remove the extra depends it brought in
<flasher222> another question; how can i filter my command line history by the phrase "word1 word2"?
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, i tried to do some stuff with partion magic and with ubuntu install, it didnt go, and when i tried to run "Norton Partion Magic" again, i got this error: "Drive letters cannot be identified" :/
<daimoh> the quick & "easy" bit
<MattDaPcWiz> alright can i have a private convo with ANYONE about trouble with a Marvell Yukon Adaptor
<apokryphos> flasher222: cat ~/.bash_history|grep word1 word2
<flasher222> oh, apokryphos, so why would anyone want to use apt-get then, when aptitude is so much better?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: fan club?
<rapid> daimoh: I'm not sure with ubuntu.. but if it returns a MESA string somethings not right. as stated in the fglrx documentation from memory.
<apokryphos> !msg| MattDaPcWiz
<ubotu> MattDaPcWiz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<daimoh> mattdapc: that sonic dude got kicked - just msg him direct
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: must be 8)
<gnomefreak> flasher222: aptitude isnt better in all situations
<apokryphos> flasher222: because it's not always better. It depends on what you want to do.
<MattDaPcWiz> alright fine im going to ask this one more time
<flasher222> are there some situations/packages when a aptitude purge is the same as an aptitude remove?
<daimoh> rapid: yeah, i think that means the dri thing is broken. I read something that says one thing to try, but that thing to try don't work. I'll dig around a bit more - thanks
<flasher222> apokryphos: when is aptitude worse than apt-egt
<apokryphos> flasher222: purge removes config files, remove doesn't
<flasher222> and all packages have config files?
<rapid> daimoh: i would google for fglrx and read the docs.
<KillerT> flasher: I use aptitude before aptget
<apokryphos> flasher222: aptitude automatically installs recommends. Sometimes you don't always want that. Furthermore, sometimes you dont' always want to remove extra depends lying around.
<gnomefreak> flasher222: one when you dont know what your doing. 2 when some of the depends are from 3rd party repos
<daimoh> rapid: will do - cheers
<flasher222> For example, lame, timidity, noteedit
<buddhalover> hello world
<apokryphos> hi
<nolimitsoya> !hi | buddhalover
<KillerT> gnome-freak: u get that with either or
<ubotu> buddhalover: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rapid> printf("Hi\n)":
<MattDaPcWiz> alright i have a Marvell Yukon adaptor built into my motherboard, i GOT A LINUX DRIVER sky2 for it and it is supposed to work and i have folloed the instructions, but when it telle me to run the install.sh i do so and it says syntax error 68 and compains about a vertain ")" symbol, and i cannot find any abnormal ones is there a way i can manually place the files or SOMETHING?
<MattDaPcWiz> i would prefer not to backtrack
<nolimitsoya> MattDaPcWiz, please, youve already been instructed on the issue. follow that advice
<flasher222> Do \all packages have config files?
<gnomefreak> KillerT: no you dont apt-get wont remove needed packages (if you dont know about what packages are needed than aptitude can mess you up
<Bernardo> hi
<MattDaPcWiz> no i have not
<nolimitsoya> flasher222, no, but many
<Zodiac`> i tried to do some stuff with partion magic and with ubuntu install, it didnt go, and when i tried to run "Norton Partion Magic" again, i got this error: "Drive letters cannot be identified" :/
<nolimitsoya> MattDaPcWiz, yes you have, you have been told to install the other driver
<flasher222> nolimitsoya: i see
<semboy> hello guys , does anyone knowz about autoinstaller
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, as i said, resizeing is dangerous
* MattDaPcWiz slaps nolimitsoya around a bit with a large trout
<KillerT> gnomefreak: aptitude will fill in depends
<Bernardo> I'm haing a problem installing mythtv-database in edgy, no mather what password I give it, it always calls mysql with user "root" with no password
<semboy> hello guys , does anyone knowz about nvidia autoinstaller
<Nippoo> can someone tell me why I should choose Ubuntu over Debian for a home PC?
<apokryphos> MattDaPcWiz: please don't be annoying.
<gnomefreak> KillerT: not always it wont
<MattDaPcWiz> nolimitsoya WHAT ADVICE HAVE BEEN GIVEN?
<apokryphos> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nolimitsoya> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, how to fix then? :/
<Bernardo> any mythtv/mysql wiz here?
<gnomefreak> KillerT: it trys to fix existing and alot of times you will see it does more harm than good
<flasher222> i am on xubuntu/xfce. i have installed a program that uses kde libraries.
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, it might not even be possible. as i said, its dangerous. hope you have a backup :)
<Zodiac`> havn't XD
<KillerT> gnome-freak: Yeah...if the settings are correct. And it will fix broken packages too
<mrabbit> hey, my torrents on ubuntu 6.10 rarely reach 30kb/s, but on suse they used to average at 50kb/s, does anybody have a solution please?
<flasher222> If that kde program is not currently being used, will the kde libraries be  working in the background, slowing my computer down?
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, then you better take some deep breaths :P
<apokryphos> !tab | KillerT
<ubotu> KillerT: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<apokryphos> flasher222: no
<nolimitsoya> flasher222, they might, but usualy shouldnt
<seanh> frogzoo - smb4k is saying smbmnt fails, it says "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts"
<gnomefreak> KillerT: no it works around them most of time depending on how broken it is. apt-get -f install fixes broken packages
<fenrig> hi
<Nippoo> what is better about Ubuntu than Debian?
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, so i have like just throwed away 10gb?
<apokryphos> hello
<Zodiac`> and cant use partition magic anymore?
<monzoa> how to active pcmcia
<apokryphos> !relationship | Nippoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relationship - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diskus> Nippoo: desktop readiness
<apokryphos> dang
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, that might very well be the case :)
<Zodiac`> ubuntu should be easy to install, hell no..
<MattDaPcWiz> nolimitsoya can u please tell me what advice i have been given that has worked? i just started using linux today man gimme a break and help me
<diskus> well it's a lot easier than debian
<CharminTheMoose> Zodiac it is easy to  instaall
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, if someone tells you something is realy dangerous you should exercise caution and ask one time to many rather than one time to little :)
<apokryphos> !relationship is <reply> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<flasher222> apokryphos:  "cat ~/.bash_history|grep word1 word2" does not work, because it thinks that word2 is a file or directory
<mrabbit> please help, it took a day to download 247mb
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, still it sucks
<apokryphos> flasher222: use quotes then
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, ubuntu is _very_ easy to install. its just that resizeing is dangerous if you dont know what you are doing or if youre having bad luck
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: i thought ther ewas one for that under a different name
<flasher222> apokryphos: ahh! just like google
<gnomefreak> !debian | apokryphos
<ubotu> apokryphos: Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<fenrig> where can i get gpart for ubuntu?
<CharminTheMoose> zodiac` ubuntu is very easy to install as long as you know wtf you're talking about
<KillerT> apokryphos: thnx...some reason I didn't think to try tab\ with gaim
<Nippoo> heheh.
<Nippoo> !shut up!
<diskus> Zodiac`: you suck probably if you think that installing ubuntu is not easy :P
<ubotu> :x
<Nippoo> =)
<gnomefreak> fenrig: its in main i believe
<Nippoo> sorry. couldn't help it.
<TimothyP> Hello, I have a computer with 7 hard drives, Ubuntu sees all of them but when I try to configure raid 0 I can only select up to 3 devices and ubuntu does nothing with it, I tried using LVM but it says the kernel does not support it, why is it in there then and how do I use it, I need to get one really big partition
<gnomefreak> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1.1ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 314 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<fenrig> strange
<Zodiac`> diskus, it did so that i cant run partition magic anymore..
<MattDaPcWiz> nolimitsoya can u please tell me what advice i have been given that has worked? i just started using linux today man gimme a break and help me
<gnomefreak> fenrig: sudo apt-get install gparted
<diskus> Zodiac`: it was probably you who did that
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: yeah, just added an alias now; added more info.
<seanh> Is there any command to mount a Windows share once, without editing config files to mount it permanemtly?
<Zodiac`> diskus, still, i did it while installing ubuntu XD
<KillerT> apokryphos: my other clients i type piece of the name with : and it would fill in automatically
<nolimitsoya> MattDaPcWiz, i cant. you have been adviced to use the <something>98<something> driver instead of the one you are curently attempting, and thats all i know
<diskus> Zodiac`: so it was you, not ubuntu..
<Zodiac`> btw, where to download PARTINFO?
<Zodiac`> symantec tells me to.
<MattDaPcWiz> right well thanks anyway
<apokryphos> KillerT: tab is a much better method :P
<TimothyP> nolimitsoya: I've known ubuntu to go wrong or mess up quite a few times, no matter how much people would love to say it's perfect, nothing is perfect :)
<MattDaPcWiz> seeya
<rapid> ask symantec
<KillerT> apokryphos: true
<mrabbit> please somebody help me, these slow torrent speeds are evil :p
<CharminTheMoose> if i've already installed dellinc.inf and modprobed ndiswrapper and then reboot the computer,does modprobe modprobe it again at boot?
<flasher222> i did "sudo aptitude purge someKDEprogram", but the only things removed were the KDEprogram and a few others. The KDE libraries seem to NOT have been removed/purged. pls advise
<flasher222> (i'm on xubuntu{)
<rapid> CharminTheMoose, no
<nolimitsoya> TimothyP, ive never said otherwize :)
<rapid> CharminTheMoose, you will have to do it yourself. or add a script somewhere
<apokryphos> flasher222: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs*
<apokryphos> flasher222: if you really want to remove those extra libs
<CharminTheMoose> rapid:cool,thanks
<TimothyP> I know I'm verifing what you were thinking :)
<TimothyP> because I noticed someone say you're stupid if you don't think it's easy to install, I think it's stupid for someone to make such a remark
<TimothyP> so don't listen to them :)
<flasher222> apokryphos: ok. thanks. but how come sodo aptitude purge -omeKDEprogram, did not remove those libs, the libs that were installed when i did "sudo aptitude install someKDEprogram?
<tapas> yo, i have a non computersavy friend who has installed windows on his other partition and now grub stage 1 is of course gone..
<apokryphos> flasher222: could've been for many reasons
<fenrig> cant find gparted
<fenrig> really not
<nolimitsoya> TimothyP, i think youre talking o the wrong person. im not the one with a messed up partition table :)
<CharminTheMoose> tapas,then reinstall it!
<TimothyP> ah :)
<tapas> gesides going through the typical a]  boot ffrom live cd b]  mount root partition c]  chroot into it d]  run grub-install
<apokryphos> fenrig: alt+f2 -> gparted
<monzoa> any indonesian
<tapas> [which is too hard for him] 
<gnomefreak> fenrig: make your sources/list use the net repos instead of the cd rom repos
<TimothyP> fenrig:  try adding universe / mutiverse repos
<tapas> is there a fool proof way to do this from the live cd?
<TimothyP> anybody on the LVM question ?
<fenrig> no
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: its not installed by default is it"
<gnomefreak> ?
<CharminTheMoose> tapas,Couldn't you do it?if you live close to your friend.
<gnomefreak> TimothyP: its in main
<theBishop> has anyone booted Ubuntu PPC on a Playstation3 yet?
<flasher222> apokryphos: Couldn't find package "kdelibs*".  However, the following packages contain "kdelibs*" in their name:  kdelibs4c2a kdelibs4-dev kdelibs4-doc kdelibs-data kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev kdelibs-bin kdelibs-dbg kdelibs-dev   kdelibs-doc kdelibs
<Fozzie> Are there any Beryl experts around?
<tapas> CharminTheMoose: yah..i could go there and do it. but i wonder if ubuntu has a nice foolproof way for this, so i don't have to
<nolimitsoya> !lvm | TimothyP
<ubotu> TimothyP: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<apokryphos> erm, I'm pretty sure the wildcard should take care of that
<flasher222> apokryphos: how do i remove all these?
<tapas> i have better thigns to do
<gnomefreak> flasher222: look at the last one
<TimothyP> thnx :)
<rapid> tapas: go do your better things than
<apokryphos> flasher222: just do sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2a
<TimothyP> Fozzie:  depends on what you need to know :p
<tapas> rapid: thanks for the awesome help..
<gnomefreak> trying to remove kde all together?
<rapid> tapas: no worries
<gnomefreak> hint libqt3-mt
<tapas> so the answer to my question is: "no"?
<Fozzie> Timothyp I just installed Beryl, and now my cpu's at 100%
<mrabbit> please help me, i cant find any solution for my slow torrents, they average at 50kb/s on suse, but rarely reach 30kb/s on ubuntu
<semboy_> ello guys , my nat got split , i am askin agein , is there a program that can let me installd nvidia driver for my computer ?? i mean autoinstall
<nolimitsoya> Fozzie, beryl is experimental, broken and buggy
<Zodiac`> " Error #120: Logical Drive chain extends toward start of drive."
<rapid> mrabbit, go suse :)
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: hm, you're right.
<TimothyP> Fozzie: what graphics card are you using?
<gnomefreak> Fozzie: join #ubuntu-xgl for help with it
<mrabbit> rapid:i left suse cos it kept playing up
<rapid> mrabbit, i can't help you i use slackware
<semboy_> !nvidiainstaller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidiainstaller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flasher222> apokryphos: if i do "sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2a" will it remove all kde stuff?
<mrabbit> rapid:i had to keep reinstalling it :p, i prefer ubuntu for everything else
<Fozzie> i've got a poor ATI Radeon 200m
<nolimitsoya> !nvidia > semboy
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: libqt3-mt is the main qt library
<apokryphos> flasher222: try, and see.
<gnomefreak> flasher222: remove libqy3-mt
<gnomefreak> oops
<nolimitsoya> !nvidia > semboy_
<gnomefreak> libqt3-mt
<semboy_> nolimitsoya i want to autoinstall :S
<apokryphos> flasher222: if you want to remove all qt-related libs then remove what gnomefreak says too
<TimothyP> I had simular problems at first, didn't have enough video memory
<nolimitsoya> semboy_, look at the message from ubotu
<fenrig> it doesnt work
<diskus> Fozzie: I would suggest that forget XGL with express 200M for atleast 6 months
<fenrig> well il boot the live cd
<semboy_> nolimitsoya i got it
<fenrig> oh can sombody help me out
<fenrig> with my nvidia driver
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> fenrig: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, Error #120: Logical Drive chain extends toward start of drive.
<gnomefreak> fenrig: now nvidia?
<apokryphos> fenrig: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Fozzie> ok, whats the best way to uninstall it all?
<osah> Hello can someone help me :)
<semboy_> nolimitsoya but it does not allow me to autoinstall
<gnomefreak> fenrig: what happened with gparted
<mrabbit> please can somebody help me, it's like the ports arnt correctly opened, my router is set up fine, and i dont think im running a firewall on ubuntu
<rapid> osah: JUST ASK
<TimothyP> Fozzie: dunno about the ATI drivers, but the NVIDIA drivers have that problem because they can't use shared memory for a certain extension
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, youve probaly hozed your partitiontable. all data on that drive would most likely be lost
<fenrig> no but
<flasher222> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37363/. should i do "autoremove"
<fenrig> everything is installed
<fenrig> but it doesnt works
<semboy_> nolimitsoya i have heard that , there is an autoinstaller for nvidia , but i guyess i got it wrong
<fenrig> strange i think
<osah> I have a fat32 partition I:, how can i access it from ubuntu.. so i can place my windows files on it and then on linux access it... i thought linux can read fat32...
<TimothyP> semboy_ no there is one
<gnomefreak> fenrig: paste your /etc/apt/sources.lis file to pastebin
<apokryphos> flasher222: looks ok
<tapas> oh well i figure then it is..
<rapid> osah: it can aslong as your kernel says so
<semboy_> fimothyp okei
<TimothyP> semboy_ can't think of the name tough but it's noted on beryl project site
<seanh> Anyone know what the username and password are supposed to be, when mounting a Windows share from Ubuntu? Is it the username and password of one of the Windows users?
<osah> rapid: do you know how i can configure it? to do so?
<CharminTheMoose> seanh:WHy not?
<semboy_> timothyp k
<gnomefreak> flasher222: you will still have kde things installed
<flasher222> will i still be able to use opera browser if i remove qt and kde libraries?
<osah> it deosnt have to read NTFS, but fat32 woul;d be helpful
<mrabbit> osah:sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda[num]  /media/fat
<mrabbit> i think
<gnomefreak> flasher222: i dont think opera is qt based
<fenrig> its past
<rapid> osah: try that. if not you need vfat or fat32 enabled in your kernel. read a kernel-howto
<flasher222> gnomefreak: i will still have kde things installed if what?
<nolimitsoya> Zodiac`, you could try some partition/data recovery program, but dont get your hopes up
<fenrig> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37364/
<apokryphos> it is, but the version installed is probably got static-qt in it
<gnomefreak> flasher222: if you use autoremove
<apokryphos> actually, their deb might not
<flasher222> gnomefreak: oh
<seanh> CharminTheMoose - my windows user doesn't remember what the username or password might be (windows never asks for it, but won't tell you what it is either)
<elSandros> When I boot of a DVD containing Ubuntu, and choose "Install or boot Ubuntu" (or something similar), am I then supposed to go into ash?
<apokryphos> flasher222: for these questions there's no point asking us :P. APT will *tell you* everything that it will do before it does it.
<osah> i got   sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1/media/fat
<osah> doesnt seem to mount,, returns only help
<nolimitsoya> elSandros, no, you are supposed to get a live environment with x
<apokryphos> flasher222: so i.e. if it was going to remove opera, it would say that.
<gnomefreak> flasher222: sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt   to get rid of all kde things (along with everything qt based
<elSandros> hm... crap
<flasher222> so if i want to remove kde things (i'm guessing you mean libraries, etc), i should do as you said "remove libqy3-mt"? yes+
<mrabbit> osah:try a space between hdb1 and media
<nolimitsoya> elSandros, try safe graphics mode, or the alternate install cd for a cli install
<fenrig> can sombody help me with the nvidia driver?
<elSandros> nolimitsoya: will do...
<mrabbit> like 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /media/fat'
<gnomefreak> fenrig: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<osah> mount point /media/fat does not exist
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, it doesnt matter this error.. not much, but 10gb is a bit :P
<elSandros> though i don't fancy the idea of a cli install
<Nippoo> anyone know what utility I use to make something like this: http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight2/bootchart-big.png
<mrabbit> try 'sudo mkdir /media/fat' first
<CharminTheMoose> gnomefreak:what about apt-get remove --purge kde* libqt3*?
<Fozzie> I LOVE UBUNTU
<Fozzie> Thanks for help everyone
<flasher222> doing " sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt" will remove opera
<gnomefreak> CharminTheMoose: dont need to libqt3-mt will remove everything kde
<flasher222> Fozzie: UBunt loves you.
<nolimitsoya> elSandros, its no biggie realy. its almost as straight forward as the ubiquity installer
<CharminTheMoose> gnomefreak,ah
<osah> it says  wrong fs type... (by the way hdb1 is a extended partition, not logical..)
<fenrig> it said nothing is upgrade or changed
<elSandros> i'll try it then:)
<fenrig> strange
<gnomefreak> fenrig: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<seanh> CharminTheMoose - so it should be the Windows user name and password I use to mount the share?
<gnomefreak> fenrig: pastebin what it says
<mgpalmer> Hello ! I wonder if there's a more sophisticated way to adjust the mouse settings than the GUI Panel ? Because I'd like to have no acceleration but high speed...
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<MUTU> I downloaded the Ubuntu linux DVD from a torrent and I burned on my DVD-RW and it verified completely. But when trying to install it on my laptop, the DVD is giving Buffer I/O error on device hdc. Hardware problem?
<frogzoo> Nippoo: that's pretty neat
<mrabbit> what is the fat partition in hdb, cos u cant have an extended fat
<CharminTheMoose> seanh:um,well to access it i would guess
<mrabbit> osah:try with hdb2
<osah> well  F: is NTFS, and  I: is Fat32 (extended off F:)
<osah> hdb0 and hdb2 = does not exist error,  hdb1 (wrong fs type)
<mrabbit> osah: try: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb2 /media/fat
<seanh> CharminTheMoose - the Windows Administrator account doesn't appear to have a password?
<CharminTheMoose> seanh: really?
<mrabbit> try hdb3
<osah> is thgeree away to list all my hard drives, paritions
<CharminTheMoose> seanh: then add a password
<fenrig> ah
<MUTU> I downloaded the Ubuntu linux DVD from a torrent and I burned on my DVD-RW and it verified completely. But when trying to install it on my laptop, the DVD is giving Buffer I/O error on device hdc. Hardware problem?
<fenrig> can sombody
<fenrig> help
<seanh> CharminTheMoose - Windows never asks for one, if you access the share from another Windows machine it doesn't ask for one, we went into the Windows user settings, it says there is no password
<fenrig> the nvidia driver is installed but
<fenrig> the 3d acceleration isnt activeted or something
<fenrig> it just doesnt works
<mrabbit> osah: try: sudo fdisk -l
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, some drives are picky about booting rw. try an -r
<MUTU> nolimitsoya: it is DVD-R
<fenrig> :(
<MUTU> it kept on going though
<MUTU> do i need to worry?
<MUTU> it _did_ boot eventually i.e.
<MUTU> but could it be corrupt?
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, there is an option to check the disc in the boot menu
<mrabbit> osah: does 'sudo fdisk -l' show you the fat partition on hdb?
<frubi> hello
<nolimitsoya> !hi | frubi
<ubotu> frubi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MUTU> what are the minimum requirements for ubuntu pls?
<frubi> i have installed ubuntu on a ibook g4
<mgpalmer> Hello again! I wonder if there's a more sophisticated way to adjust the mouse settings than the GUI Panel ? Because I'd like to have no acceleration but high speed...
<mrabbit> osah:are you there?
<frubi> but after the first reboot, there cames only a kernel panic
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, hasnt we been through this already? 192mb to boot the live cd/dvd, but there is no clear minimum for running the installed system
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, if youre on a realy old pc you might want xubuntu isntead of ubuntu
<MUTU> oh, i have 128MB ::(
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, then get xubuntu-desktop and use the alternate installer
<MUTU> nolimitsoya: nah, i'll upgrade this junk :)
<osah> mrabbit,
<ppd> hi. how can I enable the "standby" button in my gnome logout menu?
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, no, dont. thats a waste of money when you can get all the functionality for free by choosing another (imho better) window manager
<osah> yes i keep getting   error :/ i cant seem to find the hdX for that hard drive i guess, how do i list all partitions?
<mrabbit> osah:does 'sudo fdisk -l' show the fat partition on hdb
<osah> yes i see it
<osah> its hdb6
<mrabbit> osah: try: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb6 /media/fat
<osah> sweet rabbit worked :) will the files always be there now?
<MUTU> nolimitsoya: so only the window manager is different?
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, yes. xubuntu uses xfce and ubuntu gnome
<mrabbit> osah:have a look in the /media/fat folder
<masura> anyone knows, where can be found cyrillic fonts for x-chat?
<mrabbit> osah:then i'll tell how to make it mount on boot
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, there is also the inofficial project fluxbuntu that uses fluxbox for wm
<Duesentrieb> hi all. i'm running edgy, and just discovered that the text-mode virtual consoles no longer work (black screen).
<osah> ok  /media/fat works
<MUTU> nolimitsoya: hmm and they also look very similar
<osah> has my files listed
<Duesentrieb> is it possible that it no longer uses a "plain" crt mode?
<mrabbit> osah:do you use gnome or kde?
<nolimitsoya> !xubuntu | MUTU
<ubotu> MUTU: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Duesentrieb> please help, i'm lost without text mode :(
<osah> gnome, wish it was kde but gnome came with ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> kubuntu ! osah
<Duesentrieb> osah: use kubuntu then
<mrabbit> osah: type: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nolimitsoya> !kubuntu | osah
<ubotu> osah: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<rausb0> Duesentrieb: try adding vga=791 to grub boot options
<seanh> Anyone know how I enter a server name with a space in it in fstab?
<Duesentrieb> so... does anyone here have a clue how i get back my text terminal?
<sharperguy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<osah> sweet thx for kubuntu info.. ok gedit is open
<jpjacobs> seanh, i guess escapeing the space with \
<Duesentrieb> rausb0: ah. uh... why wasn't that necessary before? and what exactly does it do?
<nolimitsoya> Duesentrieb, ctrl+alt+f1?
<seanh> jpjacobs - doesn't seem to like that
<Duesentrieb> nolimitsoya: that gives me a black screen. that's why i'm here.
<rausb0> Duesentrieb: it selects 1024x768 vesa frame buffer as text mode
<mrabbit> osah: add '/dev/hdb6 /media/fat vfat users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0' to the end of the file and save
<jpjacobs> seanh, it was just a guess
<nolimitsoya> Duesentrieb, sudo apt-get install screen
<seanh> jpjacobs - %20 seems to work
<MUTU> nolimitsoya, ubotu: how does the Ubuntu DVD compare to the xubuntu LiveCD + installer though?
<Duesentrieb> nolimitsoya: how would that resolve an issue with the graphics mode?
<osah> with '
<sharperguy> How do I find out what wine versoin i have?
<mrabbit> osah: remove the quote signs
<Duesentrieb> rausb0: uh, for the virtual terminals, or for boot log?
<rausb0> Duesentrieb: for the VTs
<mrabbit> osah:just the text inside the ' signs, as a new line in the file, then save
<Duesentrieb> rausb0: cool, thanks. sounds like this is it.
<osah> mrabbit, saved
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, im not sure what you mean... get the alternate installer and do a cli install. then apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<ajax4> Hey everyone...just did a clean install of Edgy and everything went great. However, when I went to do the first batch of updates it hangs on update of the package gnome-games-data...anyone heard of this error?
<osah> will the hdb6 appear in "My Computer" on ubuntu?
<mrabbit> osah:now reboot and see if it is mounted when you are booted
<nolimitsoya> osah dont
<osah> :s ?
<DARKGuy> Mornin' :) anybody wants to help me with some xterm issue? I know, it's weird :P but in my .Xresources I have "xterm*reverseVideo: true" to force black background and white text, but it only works when I run "xterm" from another terminal, because when I start xterm using the menu functions (I'm using fluxbox) it's white with black display. Is there a way to override that system-wide? :(
<nolimitsoya> osah, you dont have to reboot to test that. just 'sudo mount -a'
<MUTU> nolimitsoya: what I mean is that I have an ISO of Ubuntu which is 3.5GB and the ISO for xubuntu is < 600MB. Surely it's not just the window manager which is different?
<mrabbit> osah:it should appear as *GB Volume: fat
<mrabbit> osah:where * is size of partition
<osah> where will it appear
<osah> on   My Computer?
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, the dvd contains many of the most popular packages that are not in the default install. those are not on the cd.
<Jordan_U> MTU: No, xubuntu also has lighter weight applications
<mrabbit> osah:yes it will next to 'filesystem'
<amortvigil> how can i find my usb mout point?
<osah> ok  mount -a  did not make it appear
<jpjacobs> seanh, see pm
<mrabbit> osah:try rebooting, thats what i did when i mounted my partitions the other day
<nolimitsoya> osah, dont reboot
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit, please stop advicing that. it doesnt make any diffrece
<Enquest> if I buy a monitor with screen resolution 1920 1205... Is it then possible to say to gnome that windows should open: the first window left 1000px second window 920px. I want them to fit nicly
<Enquest> Or should I realy have two monitors ?
<osah> nolimitsoya:  mount -a  did not return an error, but neither did it add the filesystem to my computer
<MUTU> nolimitsoya: but those packages can be installed later from the internet or from the ubuntu DVD if i install xubuntu?
<mrabbit> nolimitsoya:in order to test whether something works on boot, one must try booting
<mrabbit> nolimitsoya:logic
<nolimitsoya> osah, jhave you checked the dir where it was supposed tomount?
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit, in this case thats false :)
<nolimitsoya> MUTU, yes
<MUTU> thanks nolimitsoya
<osah> yes
<mrabbit> nolimitsoya:it is already mounted, because i told him the manual command, but its time to test whether the fstab entry works
<desert88> hey guys
<osah> the dir shows files 'ls'
<amortvigil> where can i finf my usb mount point?
<desert88> does amarok play itunes drmed tracks?
<pradeep> desert88, no
<desert88> damn
<desert88> ok
<DARKGuy> mrabbit: to test the fstab there's no need to reboot, actually
<nolimitsoya> osah, try mount -l to see what filesystems are mounted where
<masura> hihi
<osah> '/dev/hdb6 /media/fat vfat users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0'
<osah> it has thatr listed
<osah> mount -l
<nolimitsoya> osah, good. then you are all set
<osah> /dev/hdb6 on /media/fat type vfat (rw) [] 
<osah> but i do not see it under 'my computer'
<nolimitsoya> osah, you arent supposed to
<osah> i can only access it  by going   cd /media/fat
<osah> oh, can i add it somehow to MY Computer
<root_> hi, I have Ubuntu Edgy, and at start of XServer (after one apt... dist-upgrade) say that missing font fixed, which package do I have to install, to fix it?
<nolimitsoya> osah, read up on mounting if things are unclear :) in unix, everything is a file. even folders are files. drives are accessed by making them files. if you want that file to be in a particular place, just mount there :)
<mrabbit> osah:try rebooting, mine appeared in my computer after reboot, and just use nautilus file manager in gnome to navigate for /media/fat so you dont have to use cd commands all the time
<nolimitsoya> osah, dont reboot
<nolimitsoya> osah, if you want to try that, just save all your work and press ctrl+alt+backspace. a linux machine never has to be rebooted, uless you want to switch kernel
<mrabbit> nolimitsoya:i dont know where you've developed your fear of rebooting
<osah> oh i see :)
<mrabbit> ah, i never knew that
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit, its a fobia of mine :)
<DARKGuy> It's not really fear, it's just that it isn't needed as it is in Windows :P
<root_> nolimitsoya: please say about the XServer issue :)
<IndyGUnFreak> i wouldn't say "never" has to be rebooted
<karim> ubuntu doesn't want to supppoort PPC anymore ? That's really a joke.
<nolimitsoya> root_, ?
<mrabbit> nolimitsoya: you mean 'phobia'
<root_> nolimitsoya: I need to have font fixed
<ciplogic> :)
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit, i might, yes. english is not my naitive language
<IndyGUnFreak> i installed a bunch of updates yesterday, adn it told me i had to reboot in order for them to take effect
<ciplogic> nolimitsoya: there was a bug in Ubuntu that I connect to irssi using sudo su - :)
<mrabbit> right, now can somebody please help with my slow torrent problem
<nolimitsoya> ciplogic, what about it?
<ciplogic> nolimitsoya: do you know which package have font "fixed" from XServer?
<nolimitsoya> root_, be specific
<IndyGUnFreak> mrabbit, are you using a hardware firewall/router?
<osah> ctrl+alt+backspace, logged me off... :)
<osah> hey if i do not save my workspace will it not save the updates i did etc..?
<nolimitsoya> osah, its supposed to :)
<osah> and how do i save the workspace anyways
<mrabbit> indygunfreak:yes a router, but it is fine cos torrents worked fine in suse on this laptop
<nolimitsoya> osah, i told you to save your work
<pr3d4t0r> Good morning.
<osah> nolimitsoya, how do i do that :)
<Jordan_U> IndyGUnFreak: It often says that even when you don't need to because, for instance, not everyone would know what " restart X for changes to affect " means
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm not super familiar with it, but i know you  need to do whats caleld "port forwarding"
<jimr1603> hi all
<nolimitsoya> ciplogic, be specific please. i dont knowwhat you are talking about
<mrabbit> osah:just save any documents you have open
<mrabbit> osah:so you dont lose anything ur editing
<osah> mrabbit, goto http://192.168.1.1/  to forward ports :)
<nolimitsoya> osah, just click the 'save' button in openoffice, fex
<osah> oh so im not losing updates i did last night like 100 somewhat packages
<nolimitsoya> osah, nope
<poningru> osah: naah
<mrabbit> osah:my ports are forwarded fine on my router
<ciplogic> nolimitsoya: the X server starts, and at start it said to me: missing font "fixed" and that is because of unsuccessful update after a "dist-upgrade"
<osah> because i just logged back in and its downloading 50 somewhat packages again thats why i was wondering
<nolimitsoya> osah, ctrl+alt+backspace kills your graphical environment. it does nothing to your files
<nolimitsoya> osah, then these are new packages
<ciplogic> nolimitsoya: the solution is to install the package of xserver which has support for standard XServer fonts
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I believe that my upgrade from Dapper to Edgy went well; I just rebooted the system and it came back up.  What is the way to confirm that Edgy is the current release running on the box?  How do I check if this (headless) system is coming up with Upstart instead of /sbin/init ?  Thanks in advance.
<nolimitsoya> ciplogic, xfonts-base
<seanh> I just mounted a samba share following the MountWindowsSharesPermanently guide. Now I have a folder on the desktop where the share is mounted, but only root can write to the folder. BUT I also see the share in Places->Network Servers at the top level cause it's mounted now, and if I go to it that way anyone can write to it. Is there any way to mount the share that way without mounting it to a folder?
* pr3d4t0r looks at the logs to see if he can figure it out.
<osah> hey if i want KDE (kubuntu) would i need to remove this gnome version one? :/
<osah> or can i just add KDE to this one too
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit, are you using a personal firewall?
<ciplogic> nolimitsoya: danke
<mrabbit> sec nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> osah, you can run both, but itll, be a mess
<IndyGUnFreak> pr3d4tor: System>About Ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> osah, i suggest you reinstall clean
<osah> nolimitsoya, you ever used fluxbox?
<pr3d4t0r> IndyGUnFreak: HEADLESS.
<IndyGUnFreak> my bad.
<IndyGUnFreak> didn't see tht.
<nolimitsoya> osah, yes i have, but i prefer xfce
<pr3d4t0r> IndyGUnFreak: :)
<osah> nolimitsoya, clean :-/ aww i spend hours last night configuring my nvidia card, that would mean start over
<Jordan_U> osah: You can have both KDE and gnome ( and any other WM ) instaled at the same time
<jimr1603> hi, does anybody know where i can get the inf file for Atheros AR5005G? It's an internal card so I don't have an install cd or anything for it.
<pr3d4t0r> IndyGUnFreak: cat /etc/lvs-release says "Edgy" and "6.10" - is there any software that would confirm that?
<nolimitsoya> osah, yes, but thats real easy :) just 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<nolimitsoya> osah, do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<osah> well i had to do much more some grep stuff etc.. someone guided me through
<nolimitsoya> osah, you usualy dont have to. thats just if youve messed with your xorg.conf before. btwm you can just backup your xorg.conf and reinsert it aterwards, and youre all fine :)
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | osah
<ubotu> osah: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AieronPeters> hi.. can someone help me install ipmi onto a Dell 1425sc rack server? Running Edgy server...
<mrabbit_> i dont think im using a firewall
<mrabbit_> how can i check
<osah> nolimits how would i backup xconf.org to my fat32  (hdb6)
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, have you installed something like firestarter?
<mrabbit_> no
<nolimitsoya> osah, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /<dir to backup to>
<mrabbit_> i just forwarded some more ports on router, but still slow
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, then all should work. you mean it isnt?
<mrabbit_> it isnt going anywhere near as fast as it should
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, how do you know?
<mrabbit_> stays around 15kb/s whilst on windows it reached 50kb/s on average
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, same torrent on same port, with same quetime and seed ratio?
<rade0n> hello ..
<mrabbit_> yep
<vitriol> what is wxpython called? i am having trouble finding it with apt-cache
<osah> nolimitsoya, thanx got it backed up
<mrabbit_> same config
<rade0n> anyone can help me please?
<osah> rade0n ask
<nolimitsoya> osah, to reinsert it later just type 'sudo cp /<dir you backed up to>/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rade0n> i have a problem geting in to a website wich was made for iexplorer
<rade0n> and i have firefox
<nolimitsoya> rade0n, ie4linux
<rade0n> i tried that
<rade0n> but i can't get connected to the internet
<mrabbit_> nolimitsoya:any ideas, maybe the ports arnt open properly in ubuntu, although they are supposed to open when prog tries to listen on them
<Jordan_U> rade0n: that's odd, did you try changeing the user agent string?
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, the only whay that could happen is if youve installed an iptables firewall, and you say you havnt
<nolimitsoya> *-h
<mrabbit_> nolimitsoya:BRAINWAVE! how can i open a port permanently in ubuntu, cos download doesnt try to listen on udp port, but peers try to connect to it
<osah> nolimitsoya, which desktop enviroment are you using?
<osah> mrabbit, http://192.168.1.1/
<rade0n> uhmm Jordan_U i not understand that .. i'm a begginer
<mrabbit_> osah:my router is set fine
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, ports arent closed in ubuntu. they are listened to, or not
<nolimitsoya> osah, im using a vanilla xfce
<mrabbit_> i read that by default, all ports are closed until an app tries to listen on them
<osah> is xfce hard to setup... fluxbox wasnt that hard with some tuts
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, thats misleading. ubuntu doesnt incorporate a firewall
<Jordan_U> rade0n: Most sites that claim not to support Firefox are just too lazy to test it, you can make firefox lie and tell the site that it is IE
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I believe that my upgrade from Dapper to Edgy went well; I just rebooted the system and it came back up.  What is the way to confirm that Edgy is the current release running on the box?  How do I check if this (headless) system is coming up with Upstart instead of /sbin/init ?  Thanks in advance.
<nolimitsoya> osah, no, it isnt. it just works right after install
<rade0n> and how can i do that .. can you help me with that?
<Jordan_U> rade0n: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
<rade0n> thanks
<apokryphos> !release | pr3d4t0r
<ubotu> pr3d4t0r: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jpjacobs> pr3d4t0r, you could check the package versions for ...-edgy-...
<apokryphos> pr3d4t0r: or, just cat /etc/issue
<apokryphos> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<osah> nolimitsoya, is there a .deb package for xfce? and would i be able to choose between  xfce and gnome on the login screen?
<mrabbit_> nolimitsoya:well, i know what i read, and i had this prob on suse till i opened ports in susefirewall2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-151-204-21-253.pskn.east.verizon.net]  by apokryphos
<mrabbit_> nolimitsoya:so i blame blocked ports in ubuntu
<pr3d4t0r> Ah - issue --> Ubuntu 6.10
<desert88> hey
<pr3d4t0r> apokryphos: Thanks.
<nolimitsoya> osah, yes its in the repos, and yes, youll be able to choose
<osah> repos? could i get it with  apt-get install xfce
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, thats not very logical at all... ive explained this to you already. ubuntu doesnt block ports
<pr3d4t0r> jpjacobs: Where does Ubuntu/Debian keep its package information?  I'm an RH/SuSE/Mandrake refugee.
<desert88> Im pretty new and I need to add a repository to synaptics so I am trying to edit the /etc/apt/sourcelist but it wont let me edit it
<apokryphos> pr3d4t0r: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<nolimitsoya> osah, 'sudo apt-get install xfce4' will install it
<pr3d4t0r> apokryphos: OKi - thanks.
<apokryphos> desert88: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<mrabbit_> nolimitsoya:it doesnt block the ports, they're just not open
<hoelk> when i do grub-install hd0 it says "could not find /dev/hda2 or its not a block device" or something like this
<cld2> anyone have any idea why my unrar e filename is trying to over write a .iso file instead of joining together?
<hoelk> any idea what i do wrong?
<nolimitsoya> mrabbit_, thats the same thing. it doesnt block/unopen ports. just accept it
<nolimitsoya> osah, when its installed, log out and select xfce from the sessions menu
<jpjacobs> pr3d4t0r, try dpkg -l |less
<osah> nolimitsoya, i seem to get E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hoelk> (my system doesnt boot anymore, grub exits with "error 15" before loading anything
<jpjacobs> i think the raw info resides somewhere in /var/apt
<ldvx> hello... is there a way to recover a password in mysql ? i forgot the root password :P
<nolimitsoya> osah, close any other apt instances you might have opened first, like synaptic or update-manager
<osah> i was updating the system,, but the  updater froze i have no clue how to exit it
<cld2> ldvx: you can reset it with mysqladmin
<osah> since there is no taskmanager to kill process
<hoelk> (i chrooted with a boot disc)
<nolimitsoya> osah, yes there is :) system->administration->task manager
<jpjacobs> osah, top
<ldvx> cld2, how can i reset it??
<Nippoo> is there a DAAP client for Linux?
<apokryphos> Nippoo: banshee has daap client+server
<apokryphos> amarok are adding that too, not sure how far it's got
<nolimitsoya> Nippoo, this might also be of intrest: http://daap.sourceforge.net/
<osah> how do i kil all processes just sign off and log back in?
<osah> ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<apokryphos> osah: what do you mean by "all processes"?
<hoelk> no nice automatic way to install a bootmanager?
<nolimitsoya> osah, run the taskmanager, and select the process. then click kill
<seanh> Okay I'm really having trouble with Samba. The MountWindowsSharesPermanently guide seems to only work if the Windows share is always available. How do I get Ubuntu to mount Windows shares temporarily when I see them?
<osah> i did kill update-manager but the window is still running
<nolimitsoya> !grub | hoelk
<ubotu> hoelk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<osah> it still didnt close, and i cant seem to find which process it is...
<apokryphos> hoelk: unfortunately not. Hopefully in feisty.
<rade0n> Jordan_U, didn't worked the extension switcher :(
<Jordan_U> rade0n: what site?
<rade0n> can i send here url's?
<ToHellWithGA> is there a graphical tool to do wireless networking?
<Jordan_U> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<ToHellWithGA> thanks Jordan_U
<seanh> Is there any way to mount a samba share other than in /etc/fstab ?
<Jordan_U> rade0n: yes
<rade0n> http://www.inacap.cl/intranet_acad/alumno.php#
<rade0n> that url
<pr3d4t0r> apokryphos: OKi, read the CommonQuestions wiki - still no answer.  How do I check if the upgrade installed Upstart?  I updatedb, checked logs, etc.  There is no information about whether Upstart automagically replaces /sbin/init - still digging logs, though.
<rade0n> i put my user and pass and don't do anything ...
<apokryphos> pr3d4t0r: if it's installed, it should be in use.
<Alakazamz0r> whats the best place to put precompiled programs in ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> like the last.fm client
<Alakazamz0r> or mozilla thunderbird
<apokryphos> pr3d4t0r: the FAQ of course deals with questions about package management....
<Alakazamz0r> /usr/local/share?
<diskus> probably /usr/local/bin
<Alakazamz0r> well, its not just a binary though diskus
<Alakazamz0r> its all kindsa stuff.
<diskus> then /usr/local?
<apokryphos> Alakazamz0r: thunderbird is available in the repositories
<diskus> but I prefer /opt
<apokryphos> Alakazamz0r: do you really mean "precompiled" or do you mean "manually compiled"?
<Seamus7> Hi.... after I tried updating my graphics card driver, my system freezes at the login screen .... how do I switch back to the standard ubuntu video driver in recovery mode or using my Linux Rescue CD?
<Alakazamz0r> good call diskus
<Alakazamz0r> thanks!
<lasse> Seamus, recovery mode
<diskus> I had nice script long time ago, it just symlinked all the progs from /opt to /usr/local
<Seamus7> lasse: do you know the commad to switch back?
<Jordan_U> Seamus7: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<pr3d4t0r> apokryphos: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=11642 - it looks like it's installed but I can't see it running.  I see init.  I found /usr/lib/upstart and others on the disk, though.
<Seamus7> Jordan_U: thanks .... what's the  -phigh for?
<lasse> Seamus, what kind of video card have you got and what drivers are you now using / did you use before?
<thcrw8383> dose anyone know how to change the icons in the notification-area in Gnome?
<rade0n> Jordan_U, did you see it?
<Jordan_U> Seamus7: Tells it to only ask hight priority questions
<Seamus7> lasse: I have a Radeon Mobile X1300 .... I had the ATI propietary drivers installed successfully but was updating them to the newest version ... I'm on Edgy
<pr3d4t0r> apokryphos: Is there some unequivocal way of checking?
<Zodia1> im so toast XD
<Zodia1> i tryed to fix the problem, and now my windows dont work!
<apokryphos> pr3d4t0r: I'm really not sure about the way upstart works. This may help:
<lasse> Seamus7, then you can also edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set it from fglrx to ati...
<apokryphos> ubotu: upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Zodia1> so im on live cd <.<
<Seamus7> lasse: thanks I'll look into that ...
<Zodia1> nolimitsoya, should i just install ubuntu over Windows since windows dont work? Is it possible to get access to my windows HDD via Ubuntu live cD?
<desert88> hey Im trying to install banshee audio player and am having some trouble is there anyone who would be willing to help in private chat?
<pr3d4t0r> apokryphos: OKi, reading that -- thanks!
* pr3d4t0r goes to continue reading.
<AieronPeters> hi.. can someone help me install ipmi onto a Dell 1425sc rack server? Running Edgy server...
<pip> Hello
<desert88> so can anyone help me install banshee in private chat?
<Zodia1> should i just install ubuntu over Windows since windows dont work? Is it possible to get access to my windows HDD via Ubuntu live cD?
<apokryphos> desert88: what's hard about reading the FAQ?
<desert88> i did
<desert88> and I understood
<desert88> it just fine
<apokryphos> desert88: it tells you *exactly* how to install packages
<pip> who use skype ?
<Nippoo> me.
<pip> I got a problem with it
<pip> Nippoo, Hi
<desert88> ok I know how to install packages
<javaJake> On Xubuntu, what do I run to get my laptop to attempt a PPP connection to this computer?
<Nippoo> hey pip.
<javaJake> I've got PPPD running on this laptop
<desert88> the problem is Im trying to append the sourcelist which i am able to do to install a new repository
<pip> Nippoo, I bought a new mic this afternoon but others can not hear my voice
<desert88> but i get an error
<desert88> in the terminal
<pip> Nippoo, I think the settings must be wrong
<desert88> after running apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> desert88: and of course the question we're waiting for is "what error?"
<Nippoo> pip: phone "echo123"
<Nippoo> (it's a test)
<apokryphos> desert88: why are you running dist-upgrade?
<Nippoo> tell me what you get
<pip> Nippoo,so I want to know the correct settings with mic in skype
<javaJake> Can anyone help?
<desert88> well the repository which includes banshee isn't on synaptics
<Nippoo> pip: what, on ubuntu?
<desert88> so I went to the banshee website
<apokryphos> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1460 kB, installed size 4388 kB
<apokryphos> desert88: it's in Universe. The faq tells you how to add that repository
<desert88> Universe?
<javaJake> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4rel-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<pip> Nippoo, No
<desert88> sorry Im pretty new
<javaJake> Rats
<apokryphos> desert88: look at the entry in the FAQ telling you how to add repositories
<desert88> ok
<desert88> thnx
<b08y> !gwget
<ubotu> gwget: GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 211 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<pip> Nippoo, fedora
<Alakazamz0r> pwn4g3
<b08y> !audacious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bertjen> Hello all, I was woundering, is there an install CD for my cpu architecture (Intel Core 2 Duo)? like Suse has (x86_64)
<b08y> Bertjen: yeah should be
<apokryphos> Bertjen: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Darren> Hello?
<Infeliz> hi?
<Bertjen> apokryphos, if I looked correct my question isn't answerred in that document
<Bertjen> I know I can take i386, that would be no problem
<Darren> Ummm anybody have trouble with the DWL-G520 card?
<apokryphos> Bertjen: the document tells you that there's a 64bit install, so perhaps you didn't
<Bertjen> really?
<apokryphos> yes
<Bertjen> I only see a 64bit install for amd :(
<apokryphos> nope, your processor is supported as well
<b08y> Bertjen: thats the same :)
<Bertjen> I didn't know that! :p
<apokryphos> they're not the same, but it's 64-bit as well
<sadf> I have a problem... Dapper Drake on amd64... the icons I use to launch programs mostly fail now, especially admin stuff.  I get no error message, it simply fails to launch.
<Darren> I cannot connect to my network.
<b08y> btw, read that part from faq, cause there is some info, like ucant use wine,ect. on 64Bit
<Darren> Flash, w32 codecs, and WINE
<sadf> I'd happily trade this 64bit for a 32bit if it was mine.
<Bertjen> I just saw, didn't knew that either :(
<Bertjen> and that really sucks :p
<apokryphos> sadf: why?
<Ace2016> hi all
<b08y> sadf: what happens if u start that apps from terminal?
<Ace2016> Is there a software raid guide for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> sadf: I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that it's a 64-bit install
<Ace2016> will a software raid increase startup time?
<apokryphos> Uboon2: raid
<apokryphos> ubotu: raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ace2016> i mean will it make the system get to the desktop faster
<osah> help :(
<b08y> Ace2016: good question ;)
<thcrw8383> how do you change the icons in the notification area?
<apokryphos> !msg | sadf
<ubotu> sadf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<b08y> thcrw8383: hmm, special app?
<osah> who helped me earlier
<osah> ? i just lost the nickname
<Darren> So can anybody tell me why my DWL-G520 isn't functioning properly in ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2016: not got personal experience but I would have thought all RAID will do is give you resliance when thinks go wrong
<b08y> thcrw8383: i think there is no general answer cause, its the question of that map, used to be in the notification area
<Ace2016> TheGateKeeper: wouldn't the system be able to access info faster since there are two disks?
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2016: if you want speed look at arch linux of a source based linux like gentoo or sourcemage
<b08y> Darren: edgy?
<Darren> Yup
<karim> there is still no known way to use ATI mpeg2 decompressor ?
<Ace2016> tried gentoo, didn't feel that much faster
<osah> can someone help me, i tried to update packages using ubuntu-update.. it got stuck so i just rebooted the pc.. now when i try to run ubuntu it wont start i get a blue screen saying  xorg.conf somethiong.. it doesnt detect i guess mouse,keyboard nothing :(
<Darren> I tried ndiswrapper, that didn't work out.
<osah> any suggestions :/ and when i go to windows (dualk boot) the windows freezes
<osah> i also added a fat32 partition to ubuntu before that using  mount...
<sadf> sorry for the direct mesgs, not used to this client, I thought I was responding to msgs
<osah> and added it to fstab
<lasse> osah, the error in ubuntu has nothing to do with windows
<lasse> osah, what kind of video card have you got? ati nvidia or intel?
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2016: ubuntu is slow because it's not optimsed for i686 processors & alike
<christiane> Hello. I installed 6.10 on /dev/sda6. Now I repartitioned, created a new /dev/sda6 while my old /dev/sda6 is now /dev/sda7, copied all files from new 7 to new 6 and booted grub (which loaded new 6 as /). Now ubuntu is running, / is the new 6 (I can see the new size of /), but it's called /dev/sda7. WTF happened here?
<osah> lasse nvidia.. i see the nvidia screen then the screen turns black... then i see nvidia again.. turns black.. then blue screen comes.
<osah> saying x cannot start...
<osah> it worked fine before i did the update packages :/
<b08y> say osah, login via ctrl-alt-f1
<Darren> I tried connecting to my dlink router, but still no internet.
<osah> b08y if i try that i get  bash premission denied like 100 times :/
<lasse> osah, im sorry, i know nothing about nvidia. but you can always edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf so it uses the vesa driver
<Ace2016> TheGateKeeper: but the time an app takes to start depends mostly on disk throughput right?
<osah> something broke ubuntu :/
<b08y> osah: u cant login?
<slicky> are the gigabyte superG wifi card supported by linux?
<osah> alt+ctrl+F1 when the ubuntu loading screen comes?
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2016: nope that is only part of the equation
<osah> ill brb let me go try
<b08y> osah: after u got "blue screen"
<osah> pc in basement
<b08y> w8
<osah> ok
<b08y> after u logt in
<Lobo__> hi
<BlargEatBlarg> osah: with pretty much every Linux distribution now, I've got to go into text mode and manually install the proprietary nVidia driver to have X not crash now, sadly
<b08y> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<BlargEatBlarg> I have a 7800GT, so it shouldn't be all that exotic
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2016: if you want speed then try arch linux
<osah> k:)
<Mizipzor> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Mizipzor> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<b08y> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Darren> DWL-G520 anyone?
<Uboon2> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darren> I don't know what's wrong.
<b08y> ^^ @slicky
<Lobo__> anyone know if i can make a script that simulates a key press ? example : a script that simulates CTRL_ALT_RIGHT to change the desktop ... ?
<psy_unix> where you come from danilo ???
<b08y> Lobo__: from key to script or script to key?
<Lobo__> script to key
<b08y> hmm, that way i dont know
<Ace2016> TheGateKeeper: I don't want to compile stuff anymore, the time i spend compiling stuff is better spent just putting up with the slowness
<b08y> but there should be something like that
<sadf> So if click an icon and it says "application starting" but then vanishes and the application never starts and an error message never appears, where would I start troubleshooting?  Just a hint, a clue, anything :)
* Bertjen is away: autoaway/10m (l:on p:on at:04:29)
<Lobo__> i'll try a forum ... thx anyway
<slicky> b08y: w00t?
<b08y> slicky:
<b08y> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<b08y> ^^
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2016: arch linux is a binarry distribution, but you do have to construct it from the base system
<slicky> b08y: thanks =)
<n2diy> sadf, look in your log files, /var/log
<Uboon2> !wipe
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<christiane> Hello. I installed 6.10 on /dev/sda6. Now I repartitioned, created a new /dev/sda6 while my old /dev/sda6 is now /dev/sda7, copied all files from new 7 to new 6 and booted grub (which loaded new 6 as /). Now ubuntu is running, / is the new 6 (I can see the new size of /), but it's called /dev/sda7. WTF happened here? There's no sda7 entry in syslog or dmesg.
<osah> b08y: before that i even used command  cp to backup the xorg file to fat32,, hope it didnt erase it
<osah> but when trying to reconfigure i get
<osah> XIO: Fatal Error Connection reset by peer (0:0.0)
<sadf> n2diy, yeah I couldn't find anything going through them a first time, but maybe a few more reads would be worth the while... the few logs I'm familiar with like /var/log/messages didn't have anything ... and I did a tail -f on a few while trying to start it.
<ravermeister> hello i've got a question, i use knetworkmanager, to make a connection to my wlan wpa secured network
<Uboon2> !wtf
<b08y> osah: well first of all u should look, at /var/log/xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ravermeister> but everytime i restart my computer
<ravermeister> i have to put the password in again
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2016: there are howto's on the forums to speed up ubuntu too
<Red-Sox> Anyone here use Evolution Mail?
<ravermeister> and i get an error message from kdewallet
<n2diy> sadf, I don't know what else to suggest.
<b08y> Red-Sox: jeah, me
<ravermeister> can anybody tell me what i can do to fix this??
<Red-Sox> b08y: How do I get it to show pics?
<sadf> n2diy, thanks man.  Yeah I knew I should have spent time getting familiar with what logs are written to, and for what reasons.
<b08y> Red-Sox: show-pics in e-mail in html format?
<Ace2016> TheGateKeeper: Tried them
<Red-Sox> b08y: Yulp
<Red-Sox> b08y: Oh got it
<TrioTorus> How can i easily test whether port #### is accesable on my lan?
<curuxz> Hello all :)
<ravermeister> nobody a solution for me?
<b08y> ravermeister: what propblem?
<b08y> -q
<ravermeister> i use knetworkmanager to make a connection to my wpa secured wlan network
<curuxz> got a bit of a pickle with my pc :( cant seem to get my main ubuntu box to map a windows printer. anyone think they can help me please?
<ravermeister> but everytime i restart my computer
<sadf> Found a log entry... and I was REALLY hoping it wasn't this... "unable to lookup  closetbox via gethostbyname()"
<ravermeister> i have to put in the password again and i get an error message from kdewallet
<sadf> That's what I get when I try to gksudo also
<b08y> ravermeister: hmm, dont know, i dont use kde
<ravermeister> oh sad but thanks anywhere
<curuxz> ravemeister try the kubuntu room :)
<wy2000> y is it difficut installing oracle db on ubuntu?
<curuxz> its one door over ;) they will be more help with kde issues :)
<ravermeister> thx
<curuxz> anyone able to help with this samba problem
<curuxz> i can scan my windows pc outside the add printer window just not inside :S
<Darren> DWL-G520 support anyone?
<pr3d4t0r> apokryphos: Hej.  Thanks for your help.  It looks like, when upgrading, all Upstart does is create a number of wrappers for rc*.d within it.  I'm still validating whether the system starts with init or Upstart to be 100% sure.  So far, though, every indication is that it does.  If someone wants to check that, have them look at whether /lib/upstart exist and /etc/event.d has the runlevel wrappers.
<osah> Hi my X woont start i keep getting   XIO: Fatal IO Error 104 (connection reset by peer) "0:0.0"
<Red-Sox> -PROBLEMS- http://pastebin.ca/281167
<osah> If i remove xorg.conf i starts fine but my monitor resolution etc.. is messy very
<osah> :/
<osah> i dont think its nvidia because i tried  verge too
<jrib> Red-Sox: -SUGGESTION- pastebin your sources.list
<Red-Sox> jrib: aight
<Red-Sox> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/281169
<Balachmar> How do I get suspend2RAM working>
<jrib> Red-Sox: are you using dapper or edgy?
<Red-Sox> jrib: eft
<Red-Sox> jrib: edgy*
<jrib> Red-Sox: are you aware that your sources.list is a mess of dapper and edgy?
<KaiHanari> whats a good command line tool for quick and easy static IP setup?
<Red-Sox> jrib: Nope...
<Red-Sox> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Red-Sox> !Easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Red-Sox> Humph
<Red-Sox> jrib: Do you use Edgy?
<jrib> Red-Sox: yes
<osah> If i remove xorg.conf i starts fine but my monitor resolution etc.. is messy very
<osah> XIO: Fatal Error Connection reset by peer (0:0.0)
<Red-Sox> jrib: Can I have YOUR sources.list?
<christiane> Maybe I found it. There's a UUID entry in /etc/fstab instead of /dev/...   Whose UUID is this? The partition's or the fs's?
<KaiHanari> whats a good command line tool for quick and easy static IP setup?
<jrib> Red-Sox: mine is a mess too, just use source-o-matic
<hexidigital_> can anyone provide info on how to remove the pixelated border from konsole? i want to have a transparent terminal for TOP & other admin tools
<Red-Sox> jrib: It says it doesn't work well for edgy
<ubuntucu> beyler aranzada trk yok mu yaw
<kitsuneofdoom> when I use flash in mozilla, firefox starts eating up more and more memory
<kitsuneofdoom> *mozilla firefox
<jrib> Red-Sox: ok, one second
<cem_91> yaw hi trk yok mu
<rpiercy> osah do you happen to have a Radeon video card?
<rpiercy> sorry if you already answered that
<jrib> Red-Sox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37380/
<Uboon2> cem: ?
<Red-Sox> jrib: thanks
<cem_91> zelden mesaj atmyoda
<ValMarko> ! subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Uboon2> cem: ismini register edecen
<cem_91> nerden edecegim
<apokryphos> English only in here, please.
<Uboon2> ok, np
<wims> there's a tool that lets me reconfigure my mouse button, anybody knows what it's named ? and also the name of the tool that lists what buttons i press on my mouse
<Uboon2> cem: #yardim
<seanh> Thanks to everyone who helped me with Samba earlier. I got it working (close enough). What a mess! I hate samba.
<ldvx> hello... how can i completly remove mysql+apache+php and all configurations files so i can start making a clean install again??
<jrib> nothlit: google for  "unable to open files list file for package"  I'm doing the same
<cem_91> #yardim
<nothlit> jrib, ahh kk ty
<osah> XIO: Fatal Error Connection reset by peer (0:0.0) is what i get when trying to boot ubuntu :( before that i tried installing a uipdate but there was some error with fonts.. so i rebooted. now i cant get back in??? :( font server broken or what? how do i check
<rpiercy> hi osah, sorry if you have already answered this, but do you have an ATI card?
<manmadha> It is possible to do multiple linux operating systems?
<manmadha> I want suse as second os
<Pelo> anyone know of an open office channel ?
<osah> i got nvidia, i tried using verge driver same error if i remove the xorg.conf it seems to work but the resolution etc.. is messedup
<osah> it worked fine before i rebooted :/
<seanh> Hmm.. Command to set sound levels? alsaconf or something?
<Pelo> seanh,  alsamixer
<seanh> Pelo - thanks
<rpiercy> osah: also check to see if your font server is running: /etc/init.d/xfs status
<Leetlandon> Hey.
<Leetlandon> Hello?
<Uboon2> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> hello Leetlandon
<manmadha> it is possible to do mul linux operating systems..?If so what is the swap partition ...?
<yarihm> hi everyone
<Leetlandon> Hey yarihm.
<yarihm> i'm running into problems with ipv6 and apt-get
<yarihm> i tried adding ipv6 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, that works for one apt-get after boot
<Pelo> yarihm,   look up ipv6 in for forum for how to diable it
<osah> rpiercy that returns  nothing,  xfs is not even there neither is init.d
<[BTF] Chm0d> Uboon2: what do you need to know about kiba-dock?
<yarihm> then it seems to resolve to ipv6-addresses for which i have no support within my network
<Leetlandon> Can someone help me installing Ubuntu 6.10?
<Uboon2> some one asked in beryl channel
<osah> umm i tried to do some font update and the font directories dont even exist anymore :(
<Uboon2> :)
<osah> how do i bring em back
<manmadha> Leetlandon, what type of help?
<[BTF] Chm0d> O
<Pelo> Leetlandon,  just pop the cd in and boot
<mrabbit> i just want to ask a question, does ubuntu really have all ports blocked by default
<[BTF] Chm0d> so it isn't you that needs to know?
<Varanger> hello
<osah> apt-get install xfs  = returns that the host  debian.fi.... canot be found
<[BTF] Chm0d> i just downloaded it today
<Uboon2> i try to help out
<[BTF] Chm0d> ;)
<Owner> hello
<Uboon2> :)
<Leetlandon> Well, okay i just burnt it last night, and i run it using acpi=off, because i run into problems without.. right?
<Owner> i just wondered
<Varanger> how can I install codecs for watching xvid file to gstreamer???
<MetaMorfoziS> is there a way to speed up inkscape? it's painly slow:(
<Varanger> I meant which codec is needed (sudo apt-get install .....)
<drkm> what do I need to put into my xorg.conf to get my resolution at 1600x1200 at refresh rate 50? because what I'm doing isn't working..
<rpiercy> osah sorry, they are built in now, let me think for a second - I had this problem too
<Leetlandon> But when i do that i shows the Ubuntu splash screen with the orange bar.. But once it gets passed that it goes into like a ticker.
<Leetlandon> Like 30 times a second something comes up.
<mrabbit> hello, i read that ubuntu has all ports blocked by default, and i think if that is true it is the cause of my prob
<Owner> i have ubuntu and havent got an internet connection on that pc at the minute, is there a way i can download Wine on this pc and transfer it to my other pc via disc or something?
<seanh> I got a laptop here that is very quiet -- even with all the volumes turned right up, it is much quieter than it should be. I tried alsamixer, but everything it turned up. Any ideas?
<Pelo> Leetlandon,  that is normal
<Leetlandon> Alright, I ran it all night, it got to like 20000 and still nothing?
<Pelo> Leetlandon,  ok now that isn't normal
<Leetlandon> Yeah.
<Pelo> Leetlandon,  try making a new cd  and yours might be borked
<Owner> i have ubuntu and havent got an internet connection on that pc at the minute, is there a way i can download Wine on this pc and transfer it to my other pc via disc or something?
<osah> rpiercy: i downloaded some updates using apt-get and it got stuck updating some  libc.. file it said something "font ... error.." so i rebooted and thats what happened.
<Leetlandon> Hmm, alright.
<[BTF] Chm0d> Uboon2: here is a link to the kiba i d/led today
<Uboon2> cool
<Uboon2> tnx man
<Pelo> Owner,  www.winehq.org,  goto the dl section,  the ubuntu section,  scroll down to the bottom for the archive page and download the .deb file
<[BTF] Chm0d> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1856853
<[BTF] Chm0d> its in .deb package so its easy :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> so far works fine fo rme
<Varanger> How can I play xvid files with gstreamer???
<Owner> sorry im new, .deb package?
<pulltab> Microsoft Windows XP Professional Corporate SP2 Integrated November 2006 MULTI IMAGE-ETH0 [h33t PC CD IMAGE] 
<Uboon2> tnx again
<[BTF] Chm0d> np
<[BTF] Chm0d> Owner: if you d/l a .deb package all ya have to do is click install
<rpiercy> osah - sorry to put you on the wrong track - I forgot the font server was a thing of the past
<seanh> Okay so I'm about to use GParted to shrink an NTFS partition on an external USB drive. Does the USB mean it's more likely to fail?
<[BTF] Chm0d> instead of configuring
<Pelo> Owner,  .deb packages are the install files for debian and debian fork distros
<Owner> so do i just write the .deb file to a disc and put it into my ubuntu pc to install
<Pelo> Owner,  yeah
<Owner> ok thanks a lot guys
<Owner> (or gals)
* Pelo feels weird about having his manhood questioned in such a manner ( or womanhood, he's confused now)
<Varanger> Hello... How can I play xvid files with gstreamer???
<rpiercy> osah - in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, what is listed as "driver" in the "Device" section matching your verge card
<jrib> !multimedia | Varanger
<ubotu> Varanger: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jpjacobs> !restricted >Varanger
<mrabbit> hey, who else has slow torrents when they arent running a firewall, there router is set fine, and its not just a slow torrent?
<seanh> Any officially safe way to write to NTFS in Ubuntu?
<wsoderberg> anyone know if ubuntu 6.10 uses the newest 2.6 kernel out there?
* Nippoo goes to install Ubuntu
<jpjacobs> mrabbit, i think that has something to do with being behind a NATted router
<Nippoo> later, y'all.
<ozoneco> Fatal error: Call to undefined function pg_connect() in /var/www/default/admin/functions.php on line 153
<mats> Nippoo: enjoy ;D
<ozoneco> mean anything?
<osah> hey how can i run apt-get etc.. in konsole (my startx is broken) if my internet is not working... how do i make the internet work in console
<osah> so i can fix stuff by getting updates :/
<wsoderberg>  anyone know if ubuntu 6.10 uses the newest 2.6 kernel out there?
<mrabbit> jpjacobs:my ip on my router is set as a dmz
<nolimitsoya> osah, that depends on why your internet connection broke ;)
<osah> nolimitsoya, well its working fine just not in console
<QwertyM> wsoderberg, mine is using 2.6.17-10-i386
<osah> it never worked in console.. i broke my startx :(
<osah> i did an update it broke /fonts/
<osah> now the window manager gives me errors :(
<jpjacobs> mrabbit, dmz?
<nolimitsoya> jpjacobs, demilitarized zone
<osah> and i need to run  apt-get install xfs  i think but how can i when the internet doesnt weork in console
<wsoderberg>  anyone know if ubuntu 6.10 uses the newest 2.6 kernel out there?
<mats> osah: try a 'apt-get -f install'
<mrabbit> jpcacobs:so it doesnt need port forwarding, althought i have it set anyway
<QwertyM> wsoderberg, mine is using 2.6.17-10-i386, isnt that one of the latest ?
<nolimitsoya> wsoderberg, it doesnt. it backports all security updates though
<julljoll> espaol?
<mats> es?
<nolimitsoya> !es | julljoll
<ubotu> julljoll: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<osah> i try pinging google.com it says host unknown..
<ozoneco> $dbconnect = "user=$dbuser password=$dbpass host=$dbhost port=$dbport dbname=$dbname";
<ozoneco>   $connection = pg_connect($dbconnect) or die("Can't connect to db.");
<osah> how can i start my ethernet card in console? anyone
<jpjacobs> mrabbit, hmmm then i don't know
<osah> net start eth0  ??
<aliendream23> hello, is there a program that will help me to securely delete files, in the way windows washer does for windows?
<mats> osah: /sbin/ifup eth0
<wsoderberg> QwertyM, ill check :)
<jpjacobs> osah, ifup eth0 (providing the right entry is set in /etc/networking/interfaces)
<mrabbit> im gonna reboot, i just changed the iptables rules to try and fix it
<nolimitsoya> aliendream23, check out shred
<mats> if its there, do a lsmod and see what you can fint
<rpiercy> osah: ifup eth0
<aliendream23> thanks
<mats> demsg is allso a nice way
<rpiercy> gotta go run some errands, good luck osah, I will check back in a few
<edylie> anyone run NBD on his ubuntu?
<ValMarko> is it safe to activate svn?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | edylie
<ubotu> edylie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ValMarko> ! compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ace2016> Hi again all
<edisch> can i speak german?
<ValMarko> ! beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nolimitsoya> !en | edisch
<ubotu> edisch: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nolimitsoya> !de | edisch
<ubotu> edisch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ValMarko> ! mozilla
<ubotu> mozilla: The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<mats> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<mats> ;p
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | ValMarko
<ubotu> ValMarko: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ValMarko> ok
<Ace2016>  // If i setup a raid with 2 xfs partitions which are 50gb in size on hda and hdb, will xfs_fsr work like it does now with a single partition?
<michaelkoh> hi, how do i change my refresh rate?
<manmadha> hee i have some stupid question ..... But i have to ask.......How to check the port number of an ip..?I mean how to check the opened port numbers of an ip?
<manmadha> is it possible?
<nolimitsoya> Ace2016, yes. filesystems and partitions are diffrent beasts
<michaelkoh> !refresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michaelkoh> !refreshrate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refreshrate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> manmadha, im not sure what you want to do. ip numbers and port numbers are dirrent things all together
<nolimitsoya> !msgthe bot | michaelkoh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgthe bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skmidry__> manmadha try "netstat -a"
<Ace2016> nolimitsoya: do you know where i can find a how to for setting up a software raid in ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> !lvm | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<manmadha> skmidry__, yaa i know this ....I think it is used to know the live ip addresses
<wildchild> how can I load subtitles ( .sub .idx) with kaffeine
<Ace2016> nolimitsoya: is lvm software raid?
<skmidry__> manmadha - what else do you want?
<manmadha> skmidry__, i want the port numbers of an ip
<manmadha> it is possible
<manmadha> >
<nolimitsoya> Ace2016, yes and no. read the links; especialy the linux docu project one
<nolimitsoya> manmadha, there is no such thing.
<skmidry__> manmadha - do you need to know open ports on an ip?
<skmidry__> then that is possible
<manmadha> skmidry__, By default the ip numbers are blocked by our ISP
<nolimitsoya> manmadha, ip:s dont have open ports. a computer has an ip, and a computer has many ports.
<manmadha> But...
<manmadha> nolimitsoya, yaa u r correct...It is possible in two cases
<osah> i try to do "ifup eth0" in console it just returns  device not found :(
<nolimitsoya> manmadha, you are not making the least bit of sence. explain yourself, clearly
<michaelkoh> hi, how do i change my refresh rate?
<manmadha> manmadha, By default the ports are blocked by our ISP
<jpjacobs> osah don't forget hte sudo
<osah> how do i list my devices
<osah> maybe its eth1
<jpjacobs> osah : lshw
<osah> or eth2
<nolimitsoya> manmadha, what ports, and what do you want to do?
<TheGateKeeper> michaelkoh: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<manmadha> nolimitsoya, i want the port numbers through which the data is transfering ....
<jpjacobs> manmadha, netstat -aplA inet
<nolimitsoya> manmadha, that entierly diffrent :) try netstat
<michaelkoh> TheGateKeeper: still trying... brb
<ADD> can someone help me with logitech quickcam orbit?  i did an install and now when i click on camerama webcam viewier, i get "Cound not connect to video device (/dev/video0).  Please check connection."  I'm using Ubuntu dapper 6.10.  Please help, I'm a newbie
<manmadha> ohh thanku .uuuuuuuuuuu
<binit> hmm, i tried to install some networking tools, but nmap, wireshark, kismet, socat just are not there
<Leetlandon> Hey.
<slacker> manmadha: in /etc/services you can find which ports are used by which application/protocol
<binit> i enabled uni and multiverse
<Leetlandon> So, if the hashes for the downloads dont match i gotta redownload?
<nolimitsoya> Leetlandon, yes
<jpjacobs> ADD, after unplugging and replugging the cam, look in the output of dmesg|tail for things like /dev/...
<MetaMorfoziS> is there a way to speed up inkscape? it's painly slow:(
<FirstStrike> how would i mount my usb mp3 player so i can write files to it?
<Olathe> How do I do something in /etc/rc.local so that, if it fails, the instructions under it still execute ?
<Leetlandon> Oops.
<Leetlandon> Am i right?
<nolimitsoya> Leetlandon, yes
<Leetlandon> Alright.
<slacker> FirstStrike: what kind of mp3 player?
<ADD> ok, jp.  i'll try that
<Leetlandon> Yippy!!!
<FirstStrike> RCA H125A
<slacker> FirstStrike: you have either mtp like mp3 players or mp3 players which you can mount like a scsi device
<nolimitsoya> Leetlandon, you can try a download manager or bittorrent if your downloads seem to fail often
<FirstStrike> oo..i selected 'music' on the device and it mounted..
<manmadha> slacker, i have no such a file /etc/services  :(
<slacker> manmadha: that's weird, all unix branches have that file
<ADD> jp, i must say, that when I used easycam 2 to install, it would come up with an error during install, but it would continue.  when i used a viewer it was coming up, but with a grey screen.  now i'm getting the "Could not connect video device error..."
<manmadha> slacker, sri@sri-desktop:~$ cd /etc/s
<manmadha> samba/      scim/       sgml/       sound/      ssl/
<manmadha> sane.d/     security/   skel/       ssh/        subversion/
<nolimitsoya> !paste | manmadha
<ubotu> manmadha: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slacker> manmadha: ls -l /etc/ | grep service
<enkidu> each time I want to log in gdm now, it always comes back to the gdm login screen, is it a know problem, is there a way to solve it ?
<manmadha> nolimitsoya, thank u  i  know ....
<nolimitsoya> manmadha, then use it ;)
<QwertyM> enkidu, must be some startup script, try safe gnome session ?
<nolimitsoya> enkidu, did you happen to fill up your harddrive?
<jpjacobs> ADD, just do the unplugging replugging thing, and look at the output when you type "dmesg|tail" in a console afterwards
<slacker> manmadha: /etc/services is a file, not a directory
<manmadha> slacker, ya a got it ....1m
<enkidu> nolimitsoya: perhaps, actually it's on my mother's computer
<wildchild> does anyone know how can I run .sub and .idy with kaffeine or kmplayer?
<enkidu> QwertyM: safe gnome session ?
<wildchild> idx*
<nolimitsoya> enkidu, boot in recovery mode and delete som unused files from the terminal
<slacker> manmadha: that's an overview of services and ports, it will not tell you which services you run, you need to netstat -an for that
<enkidu> nolimitsoya: but the problem to help her is that I'm not in the same country as her
<nolimitsoya> enkidu, or press ctrl+alt+f2 and log in
<nolimitsoya> enkidu, then youll have to guide her :)
<manmadha> ohhh
<enkidu> nolimitsoya: she's a novice
<rainmakers99> for ubuntu does anyone know the name of the package to install for the kernel source  I have version 2.6.15-27-386
<QwertyM> enkidu, in sessions selection menu at GDM, it has a safe gnome session which loads w/o startup scripts, in case somethings playing mischief
<nolimitsoya> enkidu, just tell her to press ctrl+alt+f2 and log in, and then type "sudo apt-get clean"
<slacker> rainmakers99: I assume you want the kernelheaders?
<rainmakers99> yes.
<rainmakers99> for driver programmin
<nolimitsoya> enkidu, that should free up some space in /, and solve thing provided /home is not a separate partition. its also pretty harmless
<slacker> rainmakers99: apt-cache search kernel | grep 2.6.15-27-386 will probably give you the correct pacakge
<nolimitsoya> enkidu, harmless meaning its very har to misstype things in a way that realy causes any big problems...
<nolimitsoya> *hard
<ADD> JP, this is what I'm getting when ran the "dmesg | tail"  [17315098.848000]  usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<ADD> [17315105.284000]  usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<ADD> [17315106.116000]  usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ADD> [17315106.256000]  pwc Philips webcam module version 9.0.2-unofficial loaded.
<ADD> [17315106.256000]  pwc Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40] /730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.
<ADD> [17315106.256000]  pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,
<ADD> [17315106.256000]  pwc the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.
<ADD> [17315106.540000]  pwc Logitech QuickCam Orbit/Sphere USB webcam detected.
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin |  ADD
<ubotu> ADD: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ADD> [17315106.540000]  pwc Registered as /dev/video0.
<rambo3> smart
<ADD> [17315106.540000]  usbcore: registered new driver Philips webcam
<nolimitsoya> ADD, stop it!
<ADD> Sorry dude.  I didn't know.  i'm a newbie
<rambo3> ADD paste kernel source too
<jpjacobs> lol
<ADD> lol
<nolimitsoya> ADD, now you know. never flood an irc channel. youll get yourself banned
<giga> wasn't really flooding?
<ADD> is that actually a flood?
<nolimitsoya> yes
<giga> like 8 lines
<ADD> wow
<rambo3> yeah
<ADD> oh ok
<giga> no biggie
<jpjacobs> Add well that tell's you the module get's loaded and the device is recognized as /dev/video0. so it should work, and if it doesn't it's most probably the client you're trying to connect with that's badly configured
<slacker> giga: irsii warns you as soon as you paste more then 3 lines or something
<mrabbit> hello, how can i check what network card i have inside my laptop, is there a command?
<jpjacobs> mrabbit, try lshw
<rainmakers99> slacker: Thanks much for your help
<ADD> Jp....I just brought it back up and it shows a grey screen
<slacker> rainmakers99: yw
<green_earz> mrabbit: lspci -v | grep Ethernet
<giga> my beryl installation keeps crashing, it has built-in via graphics chip, fairly new. Would a nvidia gfx card help?
<rambo3> giga, what oart of beta software and #ubuntu.xgl is that
<mrabbit> green_earz:thanks, it worked
<mrabbit> jpjacobs:thanks for trying
<jpjacobs> hmmm maybe some arguments you have to provide to the module? i had something similar with a webcam, there the solution was to add force_palette=15 to the modprobe ov511 ..
<rambo3> modinfo  ov511 then ?
<enkidu> nolimitsoya, QwertyM: thanks, I wrote her an email to tell her how to apt-get clean her computer
<ADD> ok...how do i do that
<jpjacobs> ADD try the modinfo pwc
<ADD> just type modinfo pwc?
<j_oker2> Anyone around that knows networking fairly well?  I have a question about my linux router setup...
<jpjacobs> ADD indeed
<rambo3> yeah see parm : and you can brind down module and modprobe it with param=value
<green_earz> enkidu: have a look at using vnc to the remote machine so you can maintian it in the future.
<dfcarney> j_oker2: I know a bit.  Regardless, please just ask your question -- if someone can help, they will :)
<giga> ditto, i know a fair amount
<enkidu> green_earz: she's behind a router
<wims> my mouse pointer is scrambled on my second monitor after installing ATi drivers, but everything else looks allright, anybody have an idea on how to fix it *?
<IceTox> Anyone here knows if skype comes with webcam support for debian/ubuntu?
<enkidu> green_earz: and I don't think vnc is active before gdm, is it ?
<ADD> Ok, i did that.  now what am i looking for specifically?
<hassan> IceTox: no it does not
<j_oker2> I setup IPCop as my router/dhcp and I setup a 2003 server as my dns server and domain.  I have 2 linksys routers I am using as switches.  Since I put all this in, i can't get my media center and my xbox to work together.  I think i need to create some kind of route between them but am unsure how.
<giga> My mouse gets all freaky whenever I swith PCs with my kvm switch. Anyway to fix?
<IceTox> hassan: ok, thanks for a short answer :)
<hassan> IceTox: i use Ekiga for that
<IceTox> hassan: yeah but I'm gonna communicate with my brother that uses windows.
<hassan> IceTox: gyach is a yahoo client that supports webcam
<jpjacobs> ADD, have you googled for this stuff?
<rambo3> ADD see parm : and you can brind down module and modprobe it with param=value
<IceTox> well, amsn 0.97 supports it as well hassan, but I'm not able to see myself..
<ADD> for the last 3 days.  and found nothing to help
<dfcarney> j_oker2: how are the routers connected?  Where are the 2003 server, the xbox, and your media center attached?
<giga> icetox: ditto, thier webcam works but not mine
<green_earz> enkidu: that ok if the router will do port forwarding and use ssh to connect,
<hassan> mmm
<giga> any1 here use kvm swiched between ubuntu installs?
<hassan> giga: yes me
<Slart> giga: there are some kvm switches with built in mouse support..
<seanh> Can anyone recommend me a reliable GUI backup tool for EDGY? Need to backup 70GB to DVDs
<nolimitsoya> seanh, hubackup
<ADD> this is frustrating
<Slart> giga: or not support.. mouse emulation was the word I was looking for
<j_oker2> dfcarney the ipcop router goes to the 8 port switch.  the media center and server are on that switch.  a 4 port wireless switch is connected to the 8 port switch as well.  The xbox is on the 4 port.
<jpjacobs> ADD, i really don't know how to solve your problem
<ValMarko> Firewall. Do I need to install?
<seanh> nolimitosya - hubackup does not work fully yet
<JQG> hi,how to write a shell that can monitor the network connection avaliable,if invaliable then retry to connect with pon dsl-provider:)
<ADD> ok...thanks anyway, jp
<n2diy> I'm testing a backup/restore routine, and after restoring /home and /etc to my test box, X won't start. How can I config it from the command line?
<dfcarney> j_oker2: do things work if you connect the xbox to the 8-port instead?  (i.e. as a test)
<nolimitsoya> seanh, still the best there is. use tar/p7zip, and split to the right size is the other option
<giga> how do you send a message to one specific user?
<Music_Shuffle> giga, on IRC?
<nolimitsoya> giga, /msg
<giga> ya music_shuffle
<hassan> giga: i have stopped using kvm, i use synergy (2 screens 1 mouse 1 keyb)
<Music_Shuffle> ^
<seanh> nolimitsoya - Do you know what parts of hubackup work and don't work so far?
<Music_Shuffle> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Music_Shuffle> Err...that doesn't read as you'd expect. Lol.
<j_oker2> dfcarney: I have to go disconnect and try, one moment.  I CAN ping from the media center to the xbox however...
<giga> hassan, what hardware do u need for synergy?
<nolimitsoya> seanh, nope. i dont use it. i tried it once though, and it seemed pretty functional tome
<hassan> network connection
<hassan> 2 screens
<giga> crap
<dfcarney> j_oker2: can you ping in the other direction?  Does the xbox have that functionality?
<nolimitsoya> giga, as i said, use /msg
<nolimitsoya> giga, or /query if youd prefer
<seanh> nolimitsoya - I tested it, it created dar files but could not restore them
<wildchild> is there any tool to encrypt file?
<j_oker2> DFCarney, wait, I can't even ping the xbox...are teh two segments not working together?
<nolimitsoya> seanh, cant you just unzip them?
<JQG> hi,how to write a shell that can monitor the network connection avaliable,if invaliable then retry to connect with pon dsl-provider:)
<seanh> nolimitsoya -- I dunno, using command line dar?
<dfcarney> j_oker2: maybe, maybe not.  I don't know if the xbox has support to respond to pings.
<dfcarney> j_oker2: can you telnet or FTP to it?
<nolimitsoya> seanh, yes
<j_oker2> Let me take the other router of the equation, hold on (NO, its not modded, it doesn't have that ability)
<Slart> This might be a question everyone asks.. but I haven't found anything in the faq, nor did google help me. How can I select what drives end up on my desktop? I still want some of them.. just not all
<seanh> nolimitsoya - hmm.. i'll test it
<nolimitsoya> Slart, thats done on a very low level. i doubt youll have any control over it
<Slart> oh.. and I'm running Ubuntu 6.10, Gnome version
<Slart> nolimitsoya: bah.. so I'll have to unmount some drives to make them disappear
<nolimitsoya> Slart, i have no idea, im not running gnome :) i think you would though...
<Slart> nolimitsoya: ok, thanks for your help
<Slart> nolimitsoya: oh, one more thing.. is gnome responsible for creating those shortcuts..or some other software running?
<nolimitsoya> Slart, that should be gnome/nautilus, on a hal level
<dromer> hey all, I'm having trouble getting mplayer to play certain streaming media (mplayer-plugin)
<ValMarko> Should I install Firestarter since ubuntu has a builted-in firewall?
<dromer> the plugin connects to the media, and starts buffering, but eventually doesn't play
<Slart> nolimitsoya: ok, thanks again
<nolimitsoya> ValMarko, ubuntu doesnt have a built in firewall
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jpjacobs> dromer: happens with the most recent wmv stuff i guess
<dromer> jpjacobs: this is with .asf
<nolimitsoya> ValMarko, note the diffrence between 'built in firewall _capability_' and 'built in firewall'
<ValMarko> youre right
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: what's the difference?
<compengi> in the terminal what command can show me the size of the files in a folder
<nolimitsoya> dfcarney, ubuntu has all the tools, but they arent configured
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: gotcha.
<ValMarko> Should I install Firestarter or... is there a better one?
<kitche> ValMarko: better what?
<nolimitsoya> ValMarko, running standard ubuntu, you should install firestarter
<compengi> ValMarko, firestarter is good
<j_oker2> DFCarney: even with the 2nd router gone, still nto working...weird
<ValMarko> tanks
<dfcarney> j_oker2: yeah, that's strange.  Does the xbox get an IP address when you start it up?
<compengi> ValMarko, cans ;)
<kane77> hi
<dfcarney> j_oker2: I believe that you have to configure it for DHCP (at least, that's what you have to do for a modded xbox)
<j_oker2> yes, it gets an ip, pulls dns servers from the 2003 server.  It gets on xbox live.
<j_oker2> I've done that.  It looks like my IPCop is blocking port 3776.  I keep getting a denied on that port for some reason from xbox
<dfcarney> j_oker2: all right...  Can you connect to your media center from another PC?  Likewise, can your media center connect to something other than the xbox?
<compengi> in the terminal what command can show me the size of the files in a folder
<dfcarney> j_oker2: You realize that your inquiry isn't ubuntu-specific, right?  :)
<j_oker2> yes it can
<dfcarney> compengi: du -sh *
<j_oker2> I do, i certainly know, but no other channels would answer.
<jpjacobs> compengi, du -hc
<dfcarney> compengi: or "ls -al"
<Almodovar> hello there, I've installed ubu5.10 on a dual core, only the server part, how can I upgrade that via console?and repositories are not working that well either...
<n2diy> I'm testing a backup/restore routine, and after restoring /home and /etc to my test box, X won't start. How can I config it from the command line?
<j_oker2> i realize now that the ipcop is blocking ports.  let me look into guys and see if i can't find an answer now that i know the problem.  i appreciate the help
<puyi> tesing
<nolimitsoya> j_oker2, just log onto ipcops webconfig utility and forward the port
<Wooksta> if i want to install mysql, apache, php, etc but want to use my system as a desktop / development / workstation should i use the ubuntu server or desktop edition?
<dfcarney> j_oker2: Well, I'm guessing it's a config problem between your media center and the xbox.  The router won't block or NAT traffic internally, so unless your xbox or media center has some kind of firewall enabled, I'd start reading manuals.
<nolimitsoya> Wooksta, either should be fine
<Wooksta> nolimitsoya, ok thanks
<Sorin> hello, dosr anyone know how to access windows partitions from Ubuntu desktop? I don't have the Disk tool under System Administration
<kane77> I want to resize my windows partition (make it smaller)... is it safe? (will I lose my data) I want to use qtparted
<tengil> how do i check what process keeps one of my harddrives busy
<dfcarney> j_oker2: sorry that I can't be of much more help.  For a test you could try connecting your xbox directly to your media center (and setting up static IP addresses and routing tables) -- that will eliminate other sources of errors.
<nolimitsoya> !ntfs | Sorin
<ubotu> Sorin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jpjacobs> Wooksta, depends on what you plan to use as desktop environment. if you want gnome use ubuntu-desktop, if you want kde used kubuntu-desktop if you want xfce use xubuntu-desktop, and if you want fluxbox install the server and install fluxbox later
<birkett> hey, could someone help me out with ndiswrapper please?
<Arwen> kane77, no it's not safe
<Ace2016> bye all, thanks for your help
<Arwen> kane77, you can do it with gparted or qtparted, but be sure to backup
<dfcarney> tengil: 'lsof' will give you a list of all open/active file descriptors for processes
<slacker> Sorin: you should be able to mount them pretty straightforward: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<compengi> thanks dfcarney, jpjacobs :)
<kane77> Arwen, but what? its 120GB disk... I can't back it up completely...
<Arwen> kane77, err... you're kinda out of luck then
<Arwen> kane77, you can try resizing, it may or may not succeed
<ValMarko> Well , firestarter is running and is blocking a lot of stuff :)
<kane77> Arwen, that's not what I was hoping for.. :D
<birkett> ive got a winbond wireless card in my laptop, with the standard XP drivers copied to my linux partition, ive installed ndiswrapper, installed the drivers, ndiswrapper shows hardware as present for the driver, but i cant get the card to display in the network config panel
<tengil> dfcarney: when trying to unmount /dev/hdc1 i get "device is busy". I tried lsof |grep hdc1 but got nothing, any other ideas?
<Arwen> kane77, don't you have extra hard drives for backup? lol
<kane77> no..
<nolimitsoya> kane77, you realy should have a backup scheme either way. get one
<starz> anyone else get high loads on just idling?
<Arwen> kane77, but if you don't, just backup the files you need and reinstall with a Win* CD if it fails
<slacker> tengil: fuser -c /dev/hdc1
<dfcarney> tengil: what's hdc1 mounted as?
<jpjacobs> tengil, sudo fuser -aikm /dev/hdc1
<dfcarney> slacker: good call -- i forgot about fuser
<slacker> dfcarney: first thing I use when I get a device is busy error
<kane77> Arwen, its not a system disk, so thats not a problem
<Arwen> is it possible to partition a CD-ROM?
<jpjacobs> starz, can be... like when update-db runs. look at top to see what's hoggign cpu
<Arwen> kane77, so, even if it's 120GB, how much of it is important data?
<starz> jpjacobs, nothing much
<birkett> ive got a winbond wireless card in my laptop, with the standard XP drivers copied to my linux partition, ive installed ndiswrapper, installed the drivers, ndiswrapper shows hardware as present for the driver, but i cant get the card to display in the network config panel
<Arwen> 120GB is only around 30 DVDs, btw
<starz> cpu is low load is high
<kane77> Arwen, they are kind of important right now... (its dv video imported from a cam)
<tengil> slacker: dfcarney jpjacobs fuser didnt show anything either. its mounted as /movies
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, even less if you use dual layer dvd:s :)
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, but in price, that's more expensive
<benny> hello, is there a way to use fglrx without gdm, but with ratpoison ??
<Arwen> kane77, seriously, get an external HD for backup purposes - is your win partition NTFS?
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, it is, but might be worth it for a long term backup solution :)
<jpjacobs> tengil, tried quitting everything that can be accessing it? like shells that are cd'd to that dir?
<rausb0> birkett: are you sure you need to use the windows drivers for that card? which chipset is it?
<kane77> no... its fat32
<tengil> jpjacobs: yeah i tried that
<Arwen> kane77, .... why didn't you say so???
<Arwen> yea, you can resize it (I'd still recommend defrag+backup first)
<Sorin> slacker: thanks, I will try do to the steps from that doc
<bobbyc> hello, i'm looking for a c ide. what is the best program to use? i'm also looking for software to measure code complexity. any recommendations?
<kane77> Arwen, does that change anything?
<kane77> bobbyc, i think anjuta is good...
<dfcarney> tengil: well, if fuser and lsof don't tell you then i'm stumped.  Maybe 'ps axuf' will show you.
<slacker> tengil: if you are sure nothing is using that mountpoint: umount -l
<Arwen> kane77, it does, lol - when you say windows partition, that usually means ntfs.....
<birkett> rausb0: its not officially supported, and i dunno about the chipset, its a winbond w89c33 mPCI
<kane77> Arwen, my fault...
<jpjacobs> tengil, otherwise use sync && umount -l /movies
<Arwen> kane77, try using an MS partition tool like Partition Magic instead of gparted, might be safer
<kane77> Arwen, I believe I had one of those somewhere... I try to use it...
<wenko> hey there can anyone tell me how to change the order of the grub boot loader
<closett> hello all motherfuckers ;)
<birkett> can anyone help me out on this one?
<Arwen> wenko, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Arwen> !language > closett
<wenko> thanks arwen
<closett> iam an german boy arwen
<slacker> LOL and that makes it ok?
<Arwen> birkett, with?
<closett> yes *g*
<birkett> ive got a winbond wireless card in my laptop, with the standard XP drivers copied to my linux partition, ive installed ndiswrapper, installed the drivers, ndiswrapper shows hardware as present for the driver, but i cant get the card to display in the network config panel
<kane77> Arwen, I was almost sure there would be no problem resizing partition... I used fdisk to partition my usb flash disk ... I deleted the partition and created new, and believeit or not  the data was there...
<slacker> ze germans...
<closett> lol can here anyone speak german?
<MasterLexx> ja ich
<Rookie-> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Arwen> kane77, err... it was still there? did you verify it?
<MasterLexx> gehe in #ubuntu-de
<closett> oh ich bin aj doch nicht allein ;)
<Electro> <slacker> LOL and that makes it ok? << I guess he means the Germans did worse things then name calling?
<closett> hm ka wie ich berhaupt hier gelandet bin
<kane77> Arwen, yes... (I had backup anyway) it was there...
<closett> hihi
<tjb891> does anyone here know how to enlarge a ununtu ext3 partitian?
<kane77> Arwen, I couldnt believe it...
<closett> naja ich bin mal wieder weg .... ciao
<Arwen> kane77, lol
<closett> good bye
<closett>  ;)
<kane77> tjb891, thats what I'm trying to do...
<Arwen> kane77, anyway, try resizing fat32, should go smoothly
<Arwen> tjb891, grow2fs I think
<tjb891> kane77:i have gp-parted livecd
<kane77> tjb891, there is a program gparted or qtparted....
<slacker> Electro: could be.. I think the germans nowadays are not that eager to eliminate other humans
<Leetlandon> Hey.
<tjb891> but it does not let me make it bigger,only smaller
<birkett> Arwen: any ideas?
<Arwen> tjb891, use the resize2fs command
<Arwen> birkett, for?
<birkett> ive got a winbond wireless card in my laptop, with the standard XP drivers copied to my linux partition, ive installed ndiswrapper, installed the drivers, ndiswrapper shows hardware as present for the driver, but i cant get the card to display in the network config panel
<Leetlandon> Does anyone know how far the counter goes up right when you start installing Ubuntu 6.10
<tjb891> i might just renstall ubuntu, don't want to do that for a while though
<tjb891> to much to burn to dvd and reload
<Arwen> birkett, hrmm... say, is there a reason you can't use Ethernet instead? it's infinitely better than wifi
<Arwen> tjb891, get another hard drive.............
<birkett> i need portability
<tjb891> i have 2
<dromer> I have mounted a USB-drive with: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/USB/  but where can I find it? it isn't in /media/
<Arwen> tjb891, anyway, use the resize2fs command like I told you
<slacker> Arwen: that's not a solution to a problem, try fixed instead of wireless
<roadboy> hi all. i'm compiling some applications from source with apt-build install package but when the installer tries to install it dpkg gives the error: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes. how can i fix it?
<tjb891> wireless is cheaper now than ethernet
<kitche> dromer: /mnt/USB is the place that you mounted it
<zeeed> how can I disable password confirming, when application want to use key from key manager database in gnome?
<birkett> ya... just i cant get my wifi working :)
<Leetlandon> Does anyone know how far the counter goes up right when you start installing Ubuntu 6.10
<dromer> kitche: aah, should I mount it to /media then ?
<Arwen> slacker, it's not... but oh well
<Rambo3> !gpg | roadboy
<ubotu> roadboy: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Arwen> Leetlandon, 1 notch
<kitche> dromer: up to you
<cdavis_> Off Topic, but does anyone have a couple of links where I can actually download *free* mp3 ringtones?
<Leetlandon> Pardon me?
<dfcarney> dromer: if anything, mount it to a directory inside of /media.  Mounting it just to /media will hide everything already in that directory.
<rausb0> birkett: complain to the card manufacturer about missing linux drivers. ndiswrapper is just a lame workaround, no real solution.
<slacker> Arwen: if you don't have a solution, why make the comment at all?
<kane77> Arwen, err... how shoud I go about doing that (resizing).. I think i need to unmount the disks I wanna work on... but I cannot unmount my ext2 partition ?
<birkett> ppft
<roadboy> ubotu, i've gpg installed and i'm using it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i've gpg installed and i'm using it. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zrock> <birkett> i had to do a reinstall to get the system to see my wifi card nothing else seemed to work
<Arwen> slacker, and... why are you making personal attacks instead of suggesting your own solution? stfu
<hassan> does anybody know of a good way to exctract some text information from an html file?
<dfcarney> roadboy: ubotu is a bot :)
<dromer> dfcarney: yes /media/USB then
<Leetlandon> Arwen, how much is a noth?
<Arwen> kane77, if you're running off that partition, you can't unmount it because it's system
<dfcarney> dromer: should work, providing nothing else is mounted there
<rausb0> Arwen: wireless may be not as reliable as ethernet, but without it i wouldn't have internet access right now
<Arwen> Leetlandon, 1 notch = 1 of those weird rectangle thingies in the progress bar
<Arwen> rausb0, ...what kinda place doesn't have ethernet jacks?
<birkett> Zrock: the system finds the card fine... the drivers install through ndiswrapper fine, but the card just will not appear in the net panel
<dfcarney> Arwen: internet cafes?
<zeeed> can somebody help me with key manager in gnome?
<Leetlandon> Aren how much is a notch?
<Arwen> Leetlandon, oh wait... installing... hrmm... no idea?
<Shaezsche> what does irqpoll do when u add it to the bootline? it sped my time way up
<Arwen> dfcarney, hrmm..
<d3> Anyplace in ubuntu that tells me what date the OS was installed?
<Arwen> d3, the creation date of x system file should tell you
<sacater_> how do i get sound drivers for my motherboard
<Zrock> <birkett> same problem i had all drivers and everything were installed for the card but i could not get the card to appear for nothing
<Arwen> d3, lol
<Leetlandon>  Like right after the splash page.
<rausb0> Arwen: the dsl router is downstairs two floors. connecting from here with a cable would mean drilling holes through the floor
<birkett> zrock: how did you go about re-installing?
<Music_Shuffle> And ceiling.
<Arwen> rausb0, ah
<quad3d> is there a good DVD author software anyone can recommend?
<slew> hi how do i convert a .wma sound file to .ogg?
<slew> quad3d, i like tovid
<ssam> d3  ls -l /var/log/installer/
<Zrock> just fired in the ubuntu disk and let it start all over again... what version are you running?
<sacater_> how do i install sound drivers for my motherboard
<PingunZ> Hi, I did a clean install today and my internet isn't working.. usually when I install ubuntu the internet works by default .. I use dhcp ..
<quad3d> slew, thanks. i'll check it out
<d3> Arwen,  nice. thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<slew> quad3d, np have fun =] 
<kitche> !ipv6|PingunZ try to disable that first
<ubotu> PingunZ try to disable that first: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Cyber_Stalker> is unreal IRCD in the repositorys?
<Shnax> does anyone know how to fix a bad PBR error on a windows partition, caused by partition resizing during ubuntu installation?
<birkett> zrock: 6.10
<slacker> *blieb* stupid private msgs thing..
<Leetlandon> Anyone know what the counter with the c0104306 and etc coming up 30 times a second goes up to after the splash page with 6.10 installing?
<Zrock> are u usine one of the alternate installs (i386) ?
<PingunZ> kitche, wait .. I think I'll test if it works in a livecd session :)
<Leetlandon> Nope, desktop.
<hdibani> anybody knows of an easy way to set up an ldap server?
<n2diy> I'm testing a backup/restore routine, and after restoring /home and /etc to my test box, X won't start. How can I config it from the command line?
<kitche> PingunZ: it might work in the install also but ipv6 slows down the internet if you don't use it
<Cyber_Stalker> !ircd
<ubotu> ircd: IRC Server daemon - dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<birkett> zrock: i386 ya
<wimpies> After and update and reboot my sound card does not come up anymore.
<Cyber_Stalker> !unreal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unreal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> !unrealircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrealircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wimpies> I get snd_hda_intel : disagreeing on versions.
<wimpies> I have edgy and 2.6.17-10 and all seem installed
<n2diy> ubotu, configx
<XiXaQ> I'm dialing with Twinkle. It sais: "This account number is not valid." It that my VoIP provider or Twinkle?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zrock> <birkett> thats the install i had trouble with... i switched over the the main distribution and all worked well
<n2diy> ubotu, configure x
<birkett> kk ill have a go... thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PingunZ> kitche, I know .. but at this moments .. its not slowing down anything .. since there is no connection :D
<slew> how can i convert a wma file to ogg?
<Arwen> slew, don't do it
<n2diy> ubotu, x configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<birkett> zrock: i386 is the main distro according to the website
<slew> Arwen, can i convert it to mp3?
<n2diy> ubotu, ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arwen> slew, don't convert it
<Arwen> slew, unless of course you like crappy audio
<Zrock> <birkett> that is a alternate dist
<kitche> PingunZ: so ifconfig not showing your device as having an ip?
<slew> =]  i <3 crappy audio.
<birkett> wheres the main one then?
<kosnick> what is the /dev/..... file for an external usbdisk?
<n2diy> ubotu, xfree86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PingunZ> kitche, haven't tried :)
<Cyber_Stalker> hello? any one? is unreal ircd in the repositorys?
<Arwen> slew, .... lol, !restrictedformats has some tips on transcoding... but still, avoid it like the plague
<kitche> kosnick: depends on your hardware but it be something like sdXc where X is the device letter and c is the number of the partition
<kosnick> kitche : what do you mean device letter?
<birkett> sda1
<birkett> hdc2
<birkett> e.c.t
<slew> Arwen, i need to burn the track for school, but gnome baker wont burn wma.
<nothlit> can anyone pastebin me the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/wireless-tools.list on edgy?
<kosnick> kitche :so if it is number one , its a right?
<Arwen> slew, if you just want to burn it, convert it to lossless such as wav or flac
<Slart> Cyber_Stalker: apt-cache doesn't work?
<kosnick> "a"
<Arwen> !transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2293 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<slew> Arwen, ahh ok cool =] 
<kitche> kosnick: for example my first usb device will be /dev/sda since I run a IDE/PATA system
<dromer> so, I'm stil having trouble using mplayer to play either .asf or .rm streaming, on this particular website (uitzendinggemist.nl) the .asf load but don't play and .rm loasd and only plays audio
<kosnick> kitche : ok thx
<Arwen> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arwen> slew, ignore that factoid about transcode...
<slew> ok
<dromer> Arwen: are they both restricted huh ? ..
<nothlit> they are
<Arwen> dromer, ?
<dromer> hmm, I thought the .rm should be able to play ..
<Arwen> slew, try the soundconverter package
<rausb0> dromer: still .rm is a proprietary format
<Zrock> <birkett> ya i see that now... they have changed the site since i DL it... they had a list of the 4 diffrent dist when i DL it and the i386 was under the alernat install methods.. i got the graphical install
<Arwen> dromer, rm is a real media file, which 1. sucks and 2. is restricted
<birkett> zrock: ive just got the ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<rausb0> Arwen: agree
<slew> Arwen, i'll give it a lookie loo
<dromer> yeah well, the .asf doesn't play (yet ..)
<Slart> Arwen: does the rm-format suck too? I thought it was only the player..
<Arwen> dromer, asf is just a container - what codec is the audio/video in?
<dromer> no idea
<rausb0> Slart: it sucks because you need closed source codecs for it
<sacater_> how do i install sound drivers for my motherboard
<jenda> There is a quiz at 20:00 UTC tonight in #ubuntu-trivia! Be sure to attend, and if you're lucky, you might win a prime Ubuntu Poster! (Today's sponsor: rob)
<Arwen> Slart, yea... Real Media sucks a lot, it's legacy compared to modern video and audio codecs
<Zrock> <birkett> not sure now.... when i dl i got 4 diffrent versions
<Slart> rausb0: how does "Real Alternative" make their player? using closed source codecs?
<birkett> whats bugging me is that ndiswrapper -l reports the drive is installed and hardware is ppresent, iwlist and iwconfig only list my modem and ethernet
<tur1> hi guys can any one redirect me to a site that shows me how to setup my webcam for Instant messenger, thanks in advance
<rausb0> Slart: i dont know real alternative
<Slart> rausb0: or.. wait.. I shouldn't be asking you.. I can go look for myself..
<robdeman> hi all I installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS but when I open SysInfo the 'System' reports Linux, 2.6.15.27-server, release: testing/unstable
<robdeman> why is it 'unstable' ??
<dfcarney> sacater_: do you have the source code for the driver?
<Slart> rausb0: =).. it's an ..free (perhaps open source) real player for windows (and perhaps more)
<sacater_> dfcarney: no
<Arwen> robdeman, err... did you install a release candidate or other testing release? if not, just ignore the bug
<dfcarney> sacater_: well, do you at least have the driver file (a .ko or a .o file)?
<dromer> hmm, Arwen the .asf plays now ( this stream btw: mms://topstreams.omroep.nl/tv/ikon/dedonderdagdocumentaire/bb.20061213.asf)  but the fullscreen doesn't play propper
<sacater_> dfcarney: its just my motherboard sound, and i need drivers for it
<CharminTheMoose> hey all
<rausb0> Slart: i doubt that it is open source. most "free" windows programs aren't
<sacater_> dfcarney: i have no drivers
<Arwen> dromer, what do you mean fullscreen doesn't play proper?
<robdeman> Arwen: I downloaded and installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS server for maximum stability>?
<tur1> any one here is using or have use a webcam under ubuntu?
<Arwen> dromer, also, I'm on dialup so I can't view that stream
<illu45> hi
<zdenek> has anyone an idea how to transfer file in ubuntu to a sony music player nw-S205F?
<Arwen> robdeman, and it was the final release, correct? if it was, just ignore the "testing/unstable"
<birkett> mount the player as a drive in /media
<dromer> er, the sound and video don't play smooth .. hmm they 'burp' or h/e I can discribe it
<neskato23> Hey, guys, I have a problem configuring my keyboard shortcuts, because the "media" button
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a serious problem with my dell wireless 1450,I need to get it working under wep,anyone know how to get it?
<dfcarney> sacater_: first step is to figure out which driver you need -- you'll have to search on Google for that.  Then, see if it's been included in your system (look in /lib and on the Ubuntu website for details).  From there, you'll either need to use 'modprobe' to install it, or download the source code, build it, and install it.
<dromer> Arwen: ok, too bad
<CharminTheMoose> it works grand if there's no encryption
<neskato23> opens me the Rythmbox and I would like to open amarok.
<robdeman> Arwen: Its the one that ubuntu.com offeres from their main download page??
<neskato23> (using GNOME)
<Arwen> robdeman, yep - ignore the unstable/testing part, it's just another weird bug
<viator> j #ubuntu-ot
<Arwen> dromer, so, what was that about fullscreen?
<sacater_> drcarney: isnt there something called gnome-alsa
<zdenek> the mounting is done automatically but the data there seems very cryptic
<rausb0> robdeman: testing/unstable is just what /etc/debian_release says. you can ignore that in ubuntu.
<robdeman> Arwen: I got this one http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ -> Server install CD -> PC (Intel x86) server install CD
<Slart> rausb0: hehe.. it was freeware only... and Real Media is upset with them about copyright issues http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Alternative
<dfcarney> sacater_: maybe, but if you don't have a driver loaded then ALSA won't help you at all.
<viator> ugh
<walter> hello everyone.
<viator> whats the off topic room called
<viator> again
<CharminTheMoose> anyone want to help me?
<Arwen> robdeman, it's fine then - ignore the testing/unstable, it's a debian quirk that ubuntu inherits
<robdeman> ok
<walter> im new to linux, i just installed ubuntu 32 bit.. latest one..
<Slart> !ask CharminTheMoose
<robdeman> kind of weir dthough....
<rausb0> Slart: i see
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask CharminTheMoose - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> Arwen: the sound and video 'burp' or .. don't play smooth ..
<walter> how can i duplicate music CD ?
<Slart> noo.. didn't work
<dfcarney> sacater_: for reference, 'alsamixer' will give you the ALSA volume control from the prompt...
<neskato23> I have tried in System->Preferences->My Preferred Applications but not there...
<Arwen> dromer, what model graphics card, cpu speed, net connection, and stream bitrate?
<Slart> CharminTheMoose: just ask
<leachizzle> hey
<leachizzle> i need help please
<viator> anyone know how to stream a usb webcam across a local network
<birkett> could someone please just walk me through ndiswrapper installation please?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a serious problem with my dell wireless 1450,I need to get it working under wep,anyone know how to get it?It works fine without encryption.Could I just be entering the key wrong?
<viator> in a windows environment
<dfcarney> !anyone | leachizzle
<ubotu> leachizzle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<viator> i know i can do it in ubuntu via vlc at home
<leachizzle> k thanks
<viator> but iread you cant do that in vlc on windows
<Slart> CharminTheMoose: oh.. I've never touched wireless on linux.. can't help you there
<nothlit> !windows | viator
<ubotu> viator: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dromer> GeForce2MX, PentiumIII800mhz 512ram surfnet-connection, no idea about bitrate
<dromer> Arwen: ^
<viator> nothlit
<viator> well iasked what
<viator> the offtopic
<viator> channel was
<viator> and NOONE responded
<Arwen> dromer, it could just be that your processor is too slow to scale the video and therefore drops frames and audio buffers
<nothlit> sometimes people are busy, and the help is free
<leachizzle> does anybody know how to start either the shoucast server or ice cast server i cant seem to find where but i know they are installed...Thanks
<ubun> how do i remap keys in ubuntu?
<viator> its ubuntu ot
<Arwen> dromer, the video bitrate shows in the video details of various media players (not the default ubuntu one though)
<viator> but
<shiner421> Greetings my friends :)
<dfcarney> !enter | viator
<ubotu> viator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neskato23> Uh, I really would apreciate your help guys.
<shiner421> a very easy question here: what is a good program for converting wma files to ogg format?
<Arwen> shiner421, please don't try that, unless you're ears are so bad that crappy sound means nothing to you
<shiner421> why?
<gephalt> Anyone know of an application that can convert that goddamned .lit format? :(
<viator> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<viator> ty
<Arwen> shiner421, changing the codec (format) of a media file greatly reduces the quality
<Arwen> unless you absolutely have to, don't
<illu45> Could someone help me out with enabling hyperthreading?
<tjb891> does anyone know if i can  with Gparted livecd i could make my ext3 partitian bigger by converting it to fat32,enlargin it, and converting it back to ext3?
<shiner421> I absolutely have too
<shiner421> for umm, reaons I cant get into here
<Arwen> illu45, enabling it? just go to your bios, turn it on, and voila
<Arwen> shiner421, soundconverter - you know you can install w32codecs?
<dfcarney> shiner421: I think that mplayer can do it, but it's tricky.  Can't you convert them to .WAV files (in Windows) first?
<leachizzle> how do i start any server in ubuntu.. whats the code for the terminal.. or its name so i can search online im on day 2 of linux..lol its been good
<shiner421> I think I have w32codecs installed
<nothlit> can anyone pastebin me the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/wireless-tools.list on edgy? I need it to fix dpkg
<shiner421> possibly, but thats more work than I wanted to get into
<dfcarney> leachizzle: to spawn a process, append "&" to the command
<shiner421> I got 9 gb to convert
<nothlit> !terminal | leachizzle
<ubotu> leachizzle: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<illu45> Arwen, I'm pretty sure that its enabled in BIOS, as my Windows boot recognizes it, but it doesn't seem to be recognized in Ubuntu :(
<leachizzle> THANKS!
<Arwen> shiner421, try converting to flac or wav or some other lossless codec... converting 9 GB will permanently crapify your audio and take ages
<shiner421> ok
<Arwen> illu45, if the system monitor shows 2 CPUs, it's on
<shiner421> can I do it all in Linux?
<Arwen> shiner421, yea, try the soundconverter package
<nothlit> tjb891, you can directly enlarge your ext3 partition with gparted
<Arwen> you'll need w32codecs though
<shiner421> installing that now thanks :)
<leachizzle> I LOVE UBUNTU
<leachizzle> ..lol
<leachizzle> thanks
<illu45> Arwen, Right, I'm afraid it only shows one, though :(
<dfcarney> shiner421: uh, maybe.  I found this article (though I don't know how much help it will be): http://ccux-linux.de/forums/showthread.php?p=19590
<Arwen> shiner421, if that doesn't work, you can use mencoder or vlc to transcode (that's an even worse idea)
<ArdieM> my soundcard is using the "mic, in, out"-jack as "front, rear, lfe" also.... is there a way to switch between this modes (alsa?)?
<esaym> anyone know of a good program to see my desktop cpu temps?
<illu45> Arwen, I've been looking at this HowTo, but no luck so far, maybe I'm doing something wrong? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=895077
<ArdieM> esaym, sensors
<ArdieM> lm-sensors
<ArdieM> or smth like that :)
<esaym> thats all?  sounds too simple :-/
<neskato23> oh, c'mon... maybe all of you guys know how-to...
<ArdieM> hm?
<kekekeke> hi there
<ldvx> hello =D, somebody knows how can i change the main menu icon?? i tried changing in /usr/share/icons/Human/48x48/places/star-here.png and then i restarted gnome-panel but it doesn't work... any ideas? :(
<kekekeke> ubuntu is teh sux0r!!! debian is teh r0x0r!!! debian is 1337, ubuntu is for n000bz!!!!!!!
<kekekeke> kekekeke+++
<rausb0> esaym: or try cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature
<nothlit> ldvx, it can be in mutiple places, with multiple links and in multiple sizes
<CharminTheMoose> kekekeke,stop trolling
<graft> man, there's a non-starter
<leachizzle> is there anyone here i can help me with shoutcast in general? if there is please Msg me..
<kekekeke> why should i ?
<graft> if you want to do it proper, try emacs vs. vim
<dfcarney> kekekeke: Debian is also way out-of-date.  When did they last make a "stable" release that had relatively modern packages?
<rausb0> kekekeke: so show us you are not a noob
<shiner421> soundconverter doesnt seem to work, it says [file converted in 0s]  and there is no file afterwards, I am trying to convert from a NTFS partition, is that my problem?
<CharminTheMoose> well,if you think that ubuntu sucks and is inferior to debian why shout it?
<Administrateur_> hallo
<neskato23> I just want to make my keyboard media button open amarok, notrythmbox
<kekekeke> .LOL :D
<PingunZ> kitche, it works now .. I just rebooted and .. tadam :)
<jpjacobs> don't feed the trolls
<Arwen> dfcarney, that's why there's the unstable release
<kekekeke> CharminTheMoose: i only wanted to test if anyone feels offended by my bullshittalking
<graft> unstable is not a release...
<jpjacobs> just  /ignore them
<neskato23> please dont ignore me
<esaym> rausb0 thanks! that was what I was looking for!
<dfcarney> Arwen: Which is fairly unstable...and ALWAYS the one that people use.
<CharminTheMoose> i don't use ubuntu and i'm using debian but i'm not shout how much ubuntu sux
<ldvx> nothlit, i tried by changing with every icon dealing with the main menu in ..../Human theme perhaps i'm missing something??
<robdeman> hi folks what is a nice network / system infio viewer?
<esaym> its shows in the logs like that
<kekekeke> it's so funny when ppl get upset just because of some obvious trash talk
<graft> um neskato23 there's some package to facilitate this, hode on
<dfcarney> Arwen: i.e. what's the point in even having a "stable" release if it's 6-12 months behind the times?
<Arwen> shiner421, ah wait... I think it uses gstreamer, that might be the issue..., are you trying to output to the ntfs partition? that would be a problem
<robdeman> some gnome tool that hsows how much load there is on teh eth0, waybe webserver etc
<kekekeke> CharminTheMoose: it has NOTHING to do with operating systems... only with provoking ppl
<kekekeke> well yeah
<kekekeke> ut worked
<shiner421> no only read from the ntfs partition
<kekekeke> so i can sleep well now
<Arwen> dfcarney, have you seen ubuntu? it's 6-24 months behind the times
<kekekeke> cya
<nothlit> kekekeke, this channel is not the place for that.
<shiner421> however I jstu copied the files to my desktop
<kekekeke> nothlit: oh yes it is
<graft> neskato23: played with 'hotkeys'?
<kekekeke> good night
<shiner421> and tried to play one, and cant play wma files natively in linux
<shiner421> even though I supposedly installed the w32 codecs
<nothlit> !w32codes | shiner421
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> shiner421, hmm, I guess you'll have to do it the hard way... btw, use mplayer
<dfcarney> Arwen: I find it better managed than Debian.  Not that I don't like Debian -- I use Debian at home, and Ubuntu at work. :)
<shiner421> I did, supposedly
<Balachmar> Hi, my ubuntu edgy installation sometimes just hangs
<neskato23> yes, graft
<Slart> dfcarney: in my short experience.. stable works.. all the time... unstable is newer.. but less stable
<graft> no luck?
<neskato23> i configure it there
<Arwen> Balachmar, are you using the alternate install cd?
<neskato23> then i press "media" button
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<neskato23> and rythmbox opens
<Balachmar> I cannot ssh into it anymore and numlock light doesn't switch on or off as well
<Arwen> !ht
<Slart> dfcarney: if I need a server I'll chose debian over ubuntu =)
<neskato23> i want amarok to be opend
<ubotu> ht: Viewer/editor/analyser (mostly) for executables. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-4 (edgy), package size 493 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<graft> neskato23: ah.. um
<dfcarney> Slart: I agree.
<Arwen> damn it...
<emilia> hey guys, im trying to get internet connection sharing on 2 ubuntu computers to work, anyone feel like helping me?
<Arwen> !hyperthreading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hyperthreading - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tjb891> can anyone please explain to me how to use gpparted to enlarge ext3 partitians?
<Arwen> ........................
<rausb0> esaym: however, some acpi implementations don't report the temperature right
<nothlit> ldvx, did you replace  the start heres for all the other sizes? also you have to log out and log back in
<Arwen> tjb891, we already told you - use resize2fs!
<graft> emilia: details...
<esaym> true
<wimpies> I have these sound modules that no longer want to loaded because of version mismatch on edgy ... ideas ?
<esaym> but it looks right
<leachizzle> does anybody know how to turn off ip6 i tried all the ways shown in the forum but i get a erros and then cant save the file
<nothlit> !firestarter | emilia
<ubotu> emilia: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<esaym> compaired to what it is in windows
<esaym> 46*
<rausb0> esaym: then either lm_sensors or xmbmon/mbmon might work better
<nothlit> !ipv6 | leachizzle
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a serious problem with my dell wireless 1450,I need to get it working under wep,anyone know how to get it?It works fine without encryption.Could I just be entering the key wrong?
<ubotu> leachizzle: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
* mode/#ubuntu [+b keke*!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Arwen> tjb891, btw - right-click > resize, it's not brain surgery
<ldvx> nothlit, yes... except for the scalable start icon
<emilia> graft : my one ubuntu pc im on now has 2 network cards, and a crossover cable to the other ubuntu pc
<Take2> today i added a new harddisk to my system on which xp is there! what to add to GRUB for making it boot Xp also
<nothlit> ldvx, well remove the scalable start icon or rename it
<leachizzle> thanks! wow ya'll rock
<tjb891> Arwen: yeah, i did and it would only shrink it not grow it
<nothlit> !grub | Take2
<ubotu> Take2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shiner421> apparantly the w32codecs I installed are video only
<graft> emilia: ah... so you need to have one route packets for the other
<blue> hi guys, instead of switching to a full unstable ubuntu, is it possible to install unstable apps of my choice?
<emilia> nothlit : im going to try firestarter thanks
<nothlit> !vlc | shiner421
<ubotu> shiner421: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<emilia> graft : i dont know :)
<klaus_> hello, I am using kubuntu/edgy and trying to download images from my digicam (ptp/ip) via usb and digicam, but it doesnt work. it works as root using gphoto2. gphoto2 fails if user calls it. the user is in the group plugdev. So it is a problem wit
<klaus_> h the access rights, but what can i do? has udev to do with it ?
<nothlit> emilia, it has sharing built in, just make sure you follow the wizard :)
<jrib> !backports | blue
<shiner421> k thanks
<ubotu> blue: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<dfcarney> blue: it's possible, though some of the unstable apps may depend on unstable libraries which, in turn, will break otherwise stable apps
<jpjacobs> klaus_, if you just changed groups: logout and back in.
<graft> emilia: yep. what's the rest of your connection look like? got a router or something?
<emilia> nothlit: omg this is amazing thank you so much
<Arwen> anyone? syslog says hyperthreading is off, how can I fix this?
<blue> ohhh i see
<ldvx> nothlit, gonna try out.. thanks ;)
<blue> thanks for the info
<rausb0> klaus_: sounds like a permission problem with the /dev/bus/usb files
<nothlit> blue, edgy is not unstable, its just dapper is a lot more stable
<dfcarney> blue: jrib's comment about backports is probably worth investigating first...
<klaus_> jpjacobs, no sorry, i changed group time ago
<nothlit> can anyone pastebin me the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/wireless-tools.list on edgy? I need it to fix dpkg
<klaus_> rausb0: yes, i think so !
<blue> thanks guys, i'll do some more reading
<nothlit> dfcarney, no, backports doesn't work like that
<shiner421> unfortunately I cannot install vlc :(
<emilia> nothlit: im getting an error eth1 is not ready
<dfcarney> nothlit: my point being that he may be able to find what he's looking for there first
<Take2> today i added a new harddisk to my system on which xp is there! what to add to GRUB for making it boot Xp also
<rausb0> klaus_: try ls -l /dev/bus/usb/0*/ and see to which owner/group the files belong and which permissions are set
<jrib> shiner421: why not?
<shiner421> I keep getting some sort of unresolved dependency / dependency that says it is not possible to install
<jrib> shiner421: pastebin the output as well as your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<shiner421> vlc:
<shiner421>  Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.60) but it is not installable
<shiner421>  Depends: libdvdnav4 (>=0.1.9) but it is not installable
<shiner421>  Depends: libdvdread3  but it is not installable
<shiner421>  Depends: libgnutls12 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<shiner421>  Depends: libraw1394-5  but it is not installable
<shiner421>  Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<shiner421>  Depends: vlc-plugin-alsa but it is not going to be installed
<jrib> !pastebin | shiner421
<ubotu> shiner421: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dfcarney> blue: if that doesn't work out then you'll likely want to update your /etc/apt/sources.list and point it to unstable
<shiner421> whoops
<gephalt> I don't know whether I was able to post my msg earlier- in case it didnt go through, i'd like to ask it again
<shiner421> working on sources list
<gephalt> are there any apps that could somehow extract text from .lit formats?
<Arwen> shiner421, make sure you have the multiverse repository on
<jpjacobs> shiner421, i guess there's something wrong with your sources.list
<klaus_> rausb0: crw-rw-r-- root root
<shiner421> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<shiner421> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<shiner421> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted
<shiner421> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted
<shiner421> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<nothlit> emilia, sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<jrib> shredder: NOT HERE
<rausb0> klaus_: you can chmod the files in there with sudo, but it will only change them until next reboot. for permanent change, you need to alter some udev rules
<Arwen> shiner421, you'll also need a copy of the w32codecs package, which is not in the repos - seveas has one, but he's a self-righteous bastard
<nothlit> jrib, i did the restart fsck and the aptitude clean and the -f install and the dpkg --configure -a, and it didn't work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wikipedia/anon32]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<emilia> nothlit : its doing something :)
<illu45> Bah...
<klaus_> rausb0, i try to change perms, one moment. thanks for your tip
<gatsu> uu
<Seveas> well well, anon32 returned
<Hoag> Hey all. Does anyone know if it's possible to set a wmctrl command to apply BEFORE an app is opened, so you don't have to run it every time?
<Balachmar> Hi, my ubuntu edgy installation sometimes just hangs
<Balachmar> I cannot ssh into it anymore and numlock light doesn't switch on or off as well
<jrib> nothlit: what happened to that .list file you couldn't read?
<nothlit> jrib, still unreadable
<nothlit> jrib, i tried purging and reinstalling wireless-tools but it won't let me
<emilia> nothlit : No DHCPOFFERS received.
<emilia> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<slacktyro> do i need to download some especial lib to be able to burn dvds?
<dfcarney> Seveas: anon32?
<nothlit> emilia, oh, ok do you have a router?
<shiner421> sorry everyone
<emilia> nothlit : no
<jrib> nothlit: I don't really know waht to do with filesystem errors like that other than fsck
<emilia> nothlit : its connected straight to the other pc
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a serious problem with my dell wireless 1450,I need to get it working under wep,anyone know how to get it?It works fine without encryption.Could I just be entering the key wrong?
<slayer03> i got a problem while mounting a partition : http://pastebin.ca/281299
<klaus_> rausb0, which are the correct permissions for /dev/bus/usb ?
<Seveas> dfcarney, a worthless troll who likes to insult me
<nothlit> emilia, otherwise, you need to set a static ip or install a dhscp server
<leachizzle> i tried to turn off ipv6 and got his
<leachizzle> alias net-pf-10 off
<shiner421> wow I cant install banshee either
<rausb0> klaus_: i am not at a ubuntu system now, so you'd have to figure out the udev rules yourself
<nothlit> emilia, which one is connected to the internet?
<slayer03> i want to mount the /dev/hdd2 and it just dont know the system file type
<graft> does normal ubuntu do NAT and such?
<jrib> shredder: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<emilia> nothlit : eth0 is
<jrib> shiner421: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<klaus_> rausb0, ok, thank you
<shiner421> k
<nothlit> jrib, do you have edgy? i think i just need the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/wireless-tools.list
<slayer03> anyone can help please ?
<leachizzle> I tried to turn off ipv6 right and got this in the terminal ~$  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<leachizzle> (gedit:5278): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<leachizzle> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<jrib> nothlit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37401/
<graft> slayer03: disktype /dev/hdd2 is often helpful
<shiner421> ok pasted my sources list, which I have a feeling is totally messed up
<nothlit> jrib, thanks :)
<walter> Hello, how can i copy a music CD with ubuntu ( gnome )
<shiner421> I have lots of dapper and breezy entries
<jrib> shiner421: what's the url?  and paste the error too please
<shiner421> k sec
<shiner421> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37400/ is the url
<slayer03> i dont have this utility graft
<slayer03> i tried it : command not found
<slacktyro> do i need to download some especial lib to be able to burn dvds?
<shiner421> errors I keep getting are unresolved dependencies thatsays cannot install
<CharminTheMoose> how well does ndiswrapper cope with wep encryption?
<illu45> Could someone help me out with enabling hyper-threading on Edgy?
<jrib> walter: applicatiosn > sound and video > sound juicer
<graft> slayer03: install it, it's in the repos
<kitche> shiner421: do you have all the repos enabled?
<shiner421> I think so
<nothlit> jrib, hmm, would you know how to force the existing file's removal?
<shiner421> I see multiverse and universe a lot
<jrib> walter: I thought you meant extract the tracks, did you mean actually copying a cd to another cd?
<jrib> nothlit: no
<walter> YES
<nouri> hmm, when i unplug my network cable, "route" needs quite some time to determine the gateway
<rausb0> nouri: try route -n instead
<jrib> walter: have you tried gnomebacker, graveman, or k3b?
<jrib> walter: gnomebaker*
<nothlit> shiner421, yeah you shouldn't have both dapper and breezy listed
<NewRhyme> Hey all! :-)
<Hoag> Hey all. Does anyone know if it's possible to set a wmctrl command to apply BEFORE an app is opened, so you don't have to run it every time?
<slacktyro> do i need to download some especial lib to be able to burn dvds?
<kitche> nouri: you should also down the device before you take the cable out it will be faster instead of waiting for route
<shiner421> ok where is an example list for an edgy sources.list?
<walter> i need something easy .. this linux is for very beginer user
<shiner421> messed mine all up hehe
<PingunZ> Do I need klibc when i use gnome ?
<walter> im new to linux as well
<shiner421> or someone could paste theirs and I could copy it to my list
<walter> where can i find those applications ?
<nothlit> shiner421, wow, edgy dapper and breezy?
<shiner421> Lol
<shiner421> Im daring
<shiner421> so we have identified my problem
<NewRhyme> Can someone help me with a simple "compiling " problem(S)?
<kitche> shiner421: umm just comment the lines for dapper and breezy
<nothlit> shiner421, yes, its severely broken lol
<neskato23> i just want to open amarok with as my favorite music player in gnome instead of rythmbox when i press the keybinding
<shiner421> no wonder beryl kept screwing up my x windows server
<nothlit> shiner421, your system is still a breezy system
<jrib> shiner421: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37380/ maybe add your beryl repo too
<jrib> shiner421: wait, are you not using edgy?
<NewRhyme> I need to install "make" ...for some reason, when I installed the "DAppper"  64-bit version, it left that out...
<graft> neskato23: wanna post your hotkeys.conf?
<nothlit> shiner421, wait. wow. your sources.list is really scattered
<nothlit> shiner421, did you update properly from breezy to edgy to dapper?
<shiner421> ok I copied jribs sources.list into mine
<jrib> NewRhyme: install build-essential
<shiner421> no I did a straight install for 6.10
<jrib> shiner421: are you actually using edgy?
<frogzoo> NewRhyme: build-essential
<shiner421> yes
<shiner421> if thats 6.10
<nothlit> shiner421, did you use source-o-matic?
<NewRhyme> I have tried that...jrib....but, to NO avail...it is NOT on my install disk,...
<shiner421> ahh whats that?
<jrib> shiner421: yes, now  sudo apt-get update
<frogzoo> NewRhyme: ht is enabled by default
<NewRhyme> at least , MAKE is NOT on it
<slayer03> /dev/hdd2            1881        4092     1114471    f  W95 Erw. (LBA)
<slayer03> how can i mount this partition please
<shiner421> gives me an error on line 1
<jrib> NewRhyme: it should be, do you not have internet access?
<nothlit> !fstab | slayer03
<ubotu> slayer03: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shiner421> oh wait I know
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<rausb0> slayer03: an extended partition cannot be mounted. its just a container for logical partitions.
<nothlit> slayer03, , you'll need to know the filesystem
<jrib> shiner421: did you get rid of the line numbers?
<NewRhyme> Yes...I do...but, still NOT installing MAKE because of some error message
<neskato23> where is hotkeys.conf ?
<jrib> NewRhyme: want to tell us the error message?
<shiner421> sweet working
<slayer03> ok
<nothlit> !fat > slayer03
<shiner421> I wonder if beryl will not crash my system now
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g > slayer03
<rausb0> slayer03: hdd2 surely contains at least hdd5, maybe hdd6, ...
<NewRhyme> hold on...let me get it, and, cut and paste...brb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@237.80-202-89.nextgentel.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<nouri> kitche: Taking down the device helped!
<knight17> clear
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=loulou@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b playmobil!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b loulou!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=loubagui@*]  by LjL
<tjb891> I have a .iso in my home folder, to mount it i would use sudo mount (filename) -o -loop correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.209.158.82]  by LjL
<blue> i have another question. im using ubuntu on my ppc laptop. when it boots up, there are pink/purple artifacts all over my screen, switching to a vt and back to x fixes the problem. anyone know how to fix the artificats on boot issue?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.209.158.40]  by LjL
<graft> tjb891: no - before loop
<nouri> kitche: Is there a way to do this automatically when the network is down?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nothlit> shiner421, who helped you edit your sources.list?
<tjb891> ok
<jrib> tjb891: you need a mount point
<shiner421> hehe look at that VLC now installs
<nothlit> tjb891, you need to specify the filesystem... its iso96 something
<shiner421> no one
<shiner421> I played with it myself :)
<kitche> nouri: there's a script that you might be able to find I know Fedora Core has something like that I haven't done it myself
<shiner421> as you can see I know nothing about it
<nothlit> shiner421, only keep one distro/version in the list
<shiner421> k
<tjb891> i just have a .iso in my home folder, i really have no idea how to use the mount command
<nouri> kitche: What is it looking for again that takes so long?
<jrib> shiner421: oh by the way, those were canadian mirrors, so if you don't live near canada you may want to change that
<knight17> how can I install KDE in ubuntu?
<shiner421> I do actually
<graft> not that it should matter - old distros should just be superceded by new ones anyway
<illu45> Could someone please help me out with enabling hyperthreading on a 32-bit install of Edgy?
<shiner421> I live in Seattle
<jrib> !kde | knight17
<ubotu> knight17: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<kitche> nouri: it still thinks the interface is still up most likely
<frogzoo> which is better: initNG - vs - runit   ?
<nothlit> tjb891, http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/
<tjb891> thankyou
<loz> i have done this with kde, but i would stick to gnome if i was you
<loz> especially if you want to use xgl
<shiner421> ok cool vlc appears to be playing the file but I have no sound
<loz> anyone know anything about peer tv, and how to install on edgy?
<shiner421> sound worked yesterday
<sp0iler> my titlebars and the "window decoration" do not show when I run beryl (on Edgy). rest of the effects are visible. I'm using svn20061215 version of beryl and emerald
<sp0iler> :(
<shiner421> is it stable?
<shiner421> for me beryl was not stable
<nothlit> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<shiner421> kept causing complete system hangs
<shiner421> ctrl-alt-backspace wouldnt work
<nothlit> beryl is pretty stable once you get it working
<shiner421> but I had a very messed up sources list
<shiner421> then its just me
<shiner421> ok just downloaded 33 updates, gonna have to reboot
<frogzoo> which is better: initNG - vs - runit   ?
<shiner421> ill be back, if not shortly, then longly :)
<shiner421> this is becoming my favorite electronic hangout heeh
<Wooksta> how do i install mysql / apache / php for ubuntu desktop? ive gone to add remove applications but they arent in the list..
<nothlit> shiner421, wait, you stuck the breezy cd inside and tried to install stuff from it?
<nothlit> !lamp | Wooksta
<ubotu> Wooksta: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<NewRhyme> back
<NewRhyme> Now it can't even find the INSTALL pkg!!!!
<NewRhyme> install: missing destination file operand after `build-essential'
<shiner421> no
<shiner421> I forget is 6.10 breezy?
<jrib> NewRhyme: the command is 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<NewRhyme> No...will try sudo
<jrib> shiner421: no, 6.10 is edgy
<jrib> NewRhyme: the apt-get part is important
<shiner421> ok then no edgy is all I have
<shiner421> finally my kernel images are getting correctly installed!
<nothlit> NewRhyme, its you know ` is different than '
<shiner421> ok rebooting, be back soon
<nothlit> shiner421, you have this line #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<loz> could anyone guide me on ssh, anyone one no about the no ip adress, with zapato.org?
<SuperLag> How do you uninstall package+package_deps?
<SuperLag> does apt-get remove handle the deps?
<vanberge> obviously the opinion of #ubuntu will be biased, but... what is the best distro to run on a laptop?  (i run ubuntu on my desktop, am getting a new laptop...  and like to try new things.)  :-)
<kitche> SuperLag: apt-get doesn't handle deps aptitude does though but you need to use it to install packages also
<jrib> SuperLag: no, either use aptitude to install and remove or try apt-get autoremove
<loz> depends what process you got, centrinos are great with ubuntu
<NewRhyme> Hey...it worked!!!!!
<SuperLag> for laptops, I like Gentoo or Ubuntu... but I'm biased :)
<jrib> !synaptic | NewRhyme
<ubotu> NewRhyme: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<vanberge> loz: yeah, i love ubuntu so i'll probably end up with it.  :-)
<jrib> !apt | NewRhyme
<ubotu> NewRhyme: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nothlit> SuperLag, apt-get autoremove, but I've heard it doesn't work so well
<SuperLag> nothlit: oh? do tell
<NewRhyme> I was using the "apt-get install XXXX...XXXX", in SU.. (NOT SUDO)
<knight17> While installing themes it is saying that it is not the correct format.Why?
<ValMarko> hi. How can I make firestarter run each time the system boots?
<NewRhyme> seems to make a differencce!
<mdk1> hi there. Just trying Feisty, looks ok. One thing I'd like to solve as a matter of urgency - I can't use ssh as a client. Any ideas?
<jrib> NewRhyme: take a look at the FAQ linked in the topic
* jenda walks in whistling innocently
<knight17> any1 have any ideas??
<loz> vanberge, i run edgy on my toshiba laptop, it works fine, even beryl i ve got the centrino duo, even wireless works with no messing about
<kitche> mdk1: ask in #ubuntu+1 that is for Ubuntu development version
* jenda looks around... and when no one's watching...
<mdk1> kitche: I did, without a reply.
<jenda> There is a quiz at 20:00 UTC tonight in #ubuntu-trivia! Be sure to attend, and if you're lucky, you might win a prime Ubuntu Poster! (Today's sponsor: rob)
<slayer03> i do have 2 harddisks the first is for the linux system the second one conatains one vfat partition and asecond  1 that  i converted the a linux partion in this last one i have important files i copied them there and reinstall the system in the first hd , now i mounted the fat32 partition and its fine , but while mounting the second one where i have my files i just have a new linux system with /bin /var dir ...
* jenda runs away
<slacktyro> which packages should i install to burn a dvd?
<NewRhyme> okay...but, would there be ANY reason that SU would make any difference, compared with SUDO and the <root> command?
<mdk1> jenda: outrageous
<jenda> 
<vanberge> loz: cool... thx.   Beryl rules!  im running on my desktop.  what ver. you on?
<jrib> NewRhyme: how did you use su?
<slayer03> anyone can help me please im getting lost :(
<shiner421> ok, now where do I find the correct repository for beryl on edgy?
<vanberge> slayer03: i'll try...  hit me
<M3G4crux> hi
<knight17> SO...no one has a solution..ok I am leaving..thanks
<M3G4crux> I am having a problem trying to uninstall a package
<jrib> knight17: what theme?
<slayer03> vanberge, yes
<jenda> Hmm... I might have a question for you folks, though... copied my entire / partition to another one... what all do I need to change for it to work right?
<NewRhyme> just as a ROOT user...for example...to get to SYNAPTIC dpkg manager...I use "su synaptic"
<walter> ok. installed gnomebaker, can not find doc on how to copy music CD to another CD .. any info ?
<loz> vanberge: i m on edgy, ubuntu 6.10, the 3 d is amazing, always nice to show are windows friemds!!
<jrib> M3G4crux: what package? what problem?
<M3G4crux> I have tried to force it with dpkg --force-all -r but still it does not let me. Package is python-httplib2 and I got it from opensync
<slacktyro> my k3b is giving problem at module k3bsetup2
<jrib> NewRhyme: try to use my name or what you say might get lost in the scrollback.  You aren't using su correctly
<slacktyro> how can i fix it?
<ryanakca> anybody know of a maintained app simmilar to colorlogs? http://www.resentment.org/projects/colorlogs/index.html   it doesn't seem to color the text...
<vanberge> loz: same..   :-)
<loz> vanberge: i m on edgy, ubuntu 6.10, the 3d is amazing, always nice to show are windows friends the true power of linux11
<M3G4crux> it gives me some output, I have commented out the repositories for opensync and tried to fix it by replacing it with the older version but it seems apt-get won't advance while that package is there
<NewRhyme> jrib...okay
<M3G4crux> is there another way to force this package to uninstall?
<karim> is there a stream server or something like that for music ? I have my music on a pc on the lan, and want to listen it on another computer
<nothlit> jenda, grub, fstab
<jrib> NewRhyme: su foo  means switch to user foo
<vanberge> M3G4crux: did you try to remove from synaptic?
<M3G4crux> actually not
<M3G4crux> I am going to check that
<vanberge> M3G4crux: worht a shot... :-/
<jenda> nothlit: cool, thx
<nothlit> !uuid > jenda
<slacktyro> my k3b is giving problem at module k3bsetup2, how can i fix that?
<M3G4crux> it says same thing as apt-get, ERROR please inform, etc.
<rapid> slacktyro, install it properly
<jrib> knight17: what theme?  Do you have a link to it?
<shiner421> ok odd I went to the web and found how to install beryl on edgy, but in the spot where it says to add the repos to my sources.list, it shows the link but has a funny double arrow thingy on it, what is that?
<vanberge> slacktyro: k3b is a kde app i think, right?  if nobody here knows, you could probably try #kde-users ?  somebody might know there.  sorry i dont hav emuch exp. with k3b
<slacktyro> rapid i installed it using apt-get
<jrib> M3G4crux: put your error output from apt-get on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url
<shiner421> and usingg a terminal window it says that beryl itself is not a package I can install
<M3G4crux> ok
<jrib> !beryl | shiner421
<ubotu> shiner421: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<unikon> anyone in here use ubuntu ANY RELEASE on dial up
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyone
<BlackHawk> hi
<slacktyro> vanberge: how can i burn dvds, create dvds image through gnome?
<unikon> k3b
<kyle> hi everybody, is anyone having issues with kopete and hotmail? login with a non-@hotmail.com account fine, but @hotmail ones don't
<kitche> !growifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiner421> thats where I am at ubotu, and it wont work
<shiner421> I added the repo top my list
<shiner421> and when I use the terminal it says cant install bery
<shiner421> *beryl
<jrib> shiner421: pastebin your new sources.list
<slayer03> this is a copy of the fdisk output : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37405/
<vanberge> shiner421: did you add it using synaptic?
<vanberge> shiner421: you need to do apt-get update to refresh teh repositories
<Eclypse> hi all
<shiner421> ahh thanks
<nevron> hi
<SpiX^> who do i close gnome and use console
<vanberge> shiner421: hope it works... beryl is awesoem
<vanberge> :-)
<shiner421> hmm nope, didnt work
<Eclypse> anyone know of a really good guide for getting XGL + Beryl working on an ATI card in Edgy? I followed one on ubuntuguide but it didn't work . . .
<vanberge> SpiX^:  ctrl alt f1
<kitche> SpiX^: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vanberge> ctrl alt f7 to get back
<shiner421> says package beryl isnot available, but referred to
<SpiX^> to start it agen ?
<kitche> SpiX^: start instead of stop
<SpiX^> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop = stop start ? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<shiner421> im using http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/edgy main as my repo
<vanberge> shiner421: open up synatpic once and see if the repository is show there under 'third party'...
<wimpies> can anybody *please* help me with my snd modules ... they were working and now complain about unknown symbols and wrong version ?
<shiner421> and that doesnt seem to work
<SpiX^> okey i will try now
<shiner421> it is, but still doesnt work
<NewRhyme> Well...that helps...thankx JRIB & NOTHLIT
<vanberge> shiner421: if it is not, try to re-add it using synaptic.  thts a cleaner way to do it.
<NewRhyme> laterz for now...
<shiner421> I dont know how to add it using synaptic
<Eclypse> whoa
<kitche> wimpies: have you done an upgrade lately?
<Eclypse> new version of gdm?
<Eclypse> :S
<wimpies> yes i have
<shiner421> using the software sources link?
<vanberge> shiner421: yep
<SpiX^> can i use Xchat then ?
<slacktyro> i installed k3b through apt-get, it's giving problem at module k3bsetup2
<slacktyro> how can i fix that?
<wimpies> kitche : and it was after the reboot sound no longer worked.  But AFAIK I run only one kernel version and hence do not know where that upgrade might come from
<vanberge> shiner421: settings > repositories
<eegore> is there a particular reason I cannot control the volume of the individual applications. Anyone have an idea what is causing that
<kitche> wimpies: well that's your problem the kerbnel was probably upgraded and the modules didn't get upgraded as well
<M3G4crux> ok I have pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37407/
<vanberge> shiner421: then click on 'third party'
<shiner421> yea its not working
<shiner421> and now I have screwed up synaptic again :(
<nevron> has anyone managed to run beryl dual head with fglrx drivers?
<wimpies> kitche : probably but afaik all linux modules seem to be ad 2.6.17-10 which match my kernel.  What packages should I check ?
<vanberge> shiner421: how?  is it crashing?
<shiner421> not crashing, but said errors in my sources list after doing that
<Eclypse> umm
<Eclypse> anyone there?
<Eclypse> lol
<vanberge> shiner421: are you on normal i386 edgy
<shiner421> and wouldnt load any packages
<jrib> knight17: what theme?  Do you have a link to it?
<M3G4crux> jrib, and when I try to install it I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37408/
<shiner421> yea
<kitche> wimpies: see what /lib/modules say in there
<Eclypse> doesn't seem like anyone is paying attention to me.
<shiner421> dont know why but the repo link in the wiki for beryl is no good
<Eclypse> lol
<vanberge> shiner421: hold on just a sec.
<jrib> M3G4crux: it's a bug in the package.  What do you need this for?
<shiner421> quadruple checking my typing
<wimpies> 2.6.16-10-386 and 2.6.17-10-generic.
<belfegor> my xchat didnt connect on undernet...why?
<wimpies> However I have some 'restricted' modules that seem stil on 2.6.17-6-1
<M3G4crux> for multisync, the version that is supposed to work with Nokia 6280
<MUTU> belfegor: does it connect to other servers?
<M3G4crux> however I just mean to uninstall it
<belfegor> yes
<vanberge> Eclypse: if you need help, just ask... :-)  people dont say hello because it'll flood te screen
<M3G4crux> and as you see it just does not want to :D
<shiner421> ok removed all beryl references in my sources list
<MUTU> belfegor: what undernet server did you try and connect to?
<vanberge> shiner421: now try to add using synaptic
<knight17> @jrib I tried to install a theme from art.gnome.org
<kitche> wimpies: ok it seems like you are using 2.6.16-10 modules still for some reason
<belfegor> Connecting to eu.undernet.org (193.109.122.67) port 6667...
<Eclypse> vanberge I did ask for help . . .
<shiner421> doing that
<belfegor> and it doesnt connect
<shiner421> and got a public key error
<vanberge> shiner421: thats good
<shiner421> says no public key available
<jrib> knight17: link me to it, so I can try it.  It usually means it was improperly formatted by the uploaded (but you can still install it)
<vanberge> shiner421: you need to import it
<shiner421> ok
<Eclypse> vanberge I was asking if anyone knew of a good guide for setting up beryl with xgl and an ATI card on edgy . . . . the one I tired on ubuntu guide didn't work, perhaps I just need to troubleshoot it or something . . .
<Curio> ho
<Curio> hi
<MUTU> belfegor: try irc.undernet.org
<Curio> i v got a problem
<wimpies> kitche : which packages should I reinstall ?
<reverseblade> !hi | Curio
<ubotu> Curio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<M3G4crux> jrib, do you know any way to force it to uninstall?
<shiner421> uh oh now my software sources box jsut stoped responding
<belfegor> looking up irc.undernet.org it  appear
<Curio> [[[reverseblade] ] ]  hi
<ValMarko> Is there a way to make firestarter run automatikly each time I boot the system?
<knight17> @ jrib but I was able to install it via the DOS prompt
<vanberge> Eclypse: for beryl/xgl you should probably try #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl.  might find more help there
<knight17> err terminal
<reverseblade> ValMarko, yes, it is service
<Curio> well my problem is that i cant install ubuntu
<jrib> M3G4crux: pastebin the output from this command: grep -A 100 python-httplib2 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ValMarko> service?
<Curio> i dont know why
<reverseblade> Curio , specifically ?
<kitche> wimpies: reinstall the kernel package
<wimpies> kitche : I really don't get it ... there are NO updates available if I run upgrade but still I have wrong versions ?
<elfreakz> is there any easy way to install XGL on my ubuntu edgy?
<Music_Shuffle> Curio, you...will need to be more specific. Lol.
<reverseblade> Curio, at what stage you have a problem
<wimpies> kitche : which is ?
<reverseblade> elfreakz, forget about XGL, go for AIGLX
<vanberge> shiner421: go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Eclypse> vanberge, I'll be back here if everypone there is afk.
<Curio> [[[reverseblade] ] ]  well i ve donwload ubuntu and i burned in a cd
<reverseblade> elfreakz, it is default enabled
<Curio> *on
<elfreakz> reverseblade, mandriva is using xgl right?
<reverseblade> Curio, and ?
<jrib> knight17: it's not a DOS prompt, it's a bash prompt probably.  So everything is working for you now?
<elfreakz> reverseblade, i want to make ubuntu looks like mandriva, i suspected mandriva using xgl?
<shiner421> I might have the key import working
<kitche> wimpies: kerbnel-image-2.6.X.X
<reverseblade> elfreakz, dunno, but as I said, forget about XGL, edgy has AIGLX built in which is better
<shiner421> nope
<Curio> and i restarted my computer and changed the boot of my computer
<elfreakz> reverseblade, AIGLX is build in?
<slacktyro> how can i use kde instead gnome?
<reverseblade> elfreakz, it uses either XGL or AIGLX, dunno which one. just install beryl
<kitche> wimpies: the X.X is just for numbers sicne I m not sure what kernel-image is in the repos
<belfegor> xchat will close now ..report a bug
<Curio> but the ubuntu doesnt start
<reverseblade> elfreakz, yes only in edgy+
<Capslock118> (13:36:25) Capslock118: ok so i was told mentioned that because I have ubuntu edgy 64bit, I would need to make sure I have xlibs32 and its dependencies installed (to get cedega to run properly)....
<Capslock118>  how can i check that?
<Capslock118>  i searched the repositories for xlibs but nothing really comes up but xlibx-dev -data and -static-dev
<wimpies> kitche : you mean linux-image ?
<M3G4crux> jrib, there we go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37410/
<kitche> wimpies: yes
<reverseblade> Curio, what happens installation halts ?
<elfreakz> reverseblade, how do i install beryl without terminal..
<vanberge> shiner421: see the line on there about importing the key?  its not formatted very well because it looks like its under the ATI section, but you do have to do it regardless
<reverseblade> !beryl | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<wimpies> ok doing that now ...
<Qais> hi every one, I'm new in linux at all. But WOW
<Curio> [[[reverseblade] ] ]  doesnt start
<schmirgo> does anyone have a wacom tablet working? wacdump does show the right tablet and Xorg seems to access the tablet but when i move the pen the cursor does not move :/
<shiner421> that guide still doesnt work for me
<shiner421> cannot add the key
<reverseblade> elfreakz, just go to wiki.ubuntu.com, and search for beryl
<elfreakz> thanks
<ryanakca> anybody know of a maintained app simmilar to colorlogs? http://www.resentment.org/projects/colorlogs/index.html   it doesn't seem to color the text...
<shiner421> wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - is the error I get
<Curio> [[[reverseblade] ] ]  seems like the cd was empty but i check the cd and ubuntu is there
<reverseblade> Curio, what is your computer , hp paviliion ?
<slacktyro> to change gnome to kde, what do i need to do?
<vanberge> shiner421: you did this command?  wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Capslock118> no one?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell slacktyro about kde | slacktyro, see the private message from Ubotu
<unikon> hp's are great with linux
<reverseblade> no
<reverseblade> HP Pavilion sucks with linux
<Curio> [[[reverseblade] ] ]  nop fujitsu siemens
<shiner421> if I change the -0- to a -o- I get a permission denied error
<shiner421> yea that command dont work
<reverseblade> Curio, processor ?
<reverseblade> Curio, does it halt ?
<slacktyro> thank you LjL
<vanberge> shiner421: break it up into 2... do this one first wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O-
<reverseblade> Curio, what error message do you get? or only a black screen ?
<Curio> [[[reverseblade] ] ]  black screem
<shiner421> is that the letter o or the number zero?
<vanberge> shiner421: then do this command second:  sudo apt-key add -
<tom__> ok, so i accidentally just used gparted to format my ubuntu partition to fat32 from ext 3 so it can not boot, is there a way i can undue this or at least recover the date
<LjL> slacktyro: if you later want to remove gnome (which is non-trivial theoretically), i suggest you remove the libgnome2.0-0 package - that should take care of most of it
* Carlita-Hot est ausente [ Away ]  [5secs] 
<vanberge> shiner421: just copy and paste it.  :-)
<lakin> I'm on an AMD Athlon 1600 XP ... which kernel should I be running -386 or -generic? (Edgy)
<shiner421> it wont copy and paste, just tried that
<M3G4crux> jrib, I dont know if you read my message :) I will suppose you did, thanks for your help, I really appreciate
<LjL> lakin: generic
<reverseblade> I can solve black screen , but black screem, I dunno
<jpjacobs> tom__, try gpart...
<reverseblade> lakin, 386, try #kernel
<LjL> 386?
<tom__> jpjacobs:thats what i used to accidentally destroy it
<lakin> reverseblade: why #kernel !??  it's an ubuntu specific question.
<jrib> M3G4crux: ok, /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-httplib2.prerm pastebin that
<tom__> if i format back again will it bring all the data back
<jpjacobs> but if it's possible, copy over the whole disk to a backup first, and work on thta image
<LjL> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<reverseblade> lakin, no it is linux specific question
<shiner421> ok did it in two pieces, waiting for my terminal to come back
<jpjacobs> tom__, not gpartd, gpart
<Curio> i mean installation doesnt start.
<nevron> ok people this is the second time i am asking it has anyone managed to run beryl dual head with fglrx drivers?
<tom__> jpjacobs:what does gpart do
<reverseblade> LjL, I consider generic kernels a little problematic
<lakin> reverseblade: no ... it's an ubuntu specific question ... which of the _Ubuntu_ kernel packages should I be using ..
<vanberge> shiner421: 'come back'?  did it close?
<shiner421> hmm it froze my terminal
<Curio> does the problem
<reverseblade> lakin, ok sorry, ignore me
<Music_Shuffle> !generic | lakin
<ubotu> lakin: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<shiner421> cant explain
<shiner421> but its froze
<shiner421> GRRR
<lakin> Thanks Music_Shuffle, LjL
<Music_Shuffle> Best of luck.
<jpjacobs> tom__, it guesses lost partitions. or you can try testdisk
<LjL> reverseblade: lakin is right... he could *possibly* find some help in #kernel too, i suppose, but his question was fine for this channel
<reverseblade> Curio, when opening, push F6,  and add noapic to the end of booting line
<vanberge> shiner421: at which command?
<tom__> ok
<M3G4crux> ok jrib
<reverseblade> LjL, ok I was wrong
<jpjacobs> tom__, but if it's even remotely possible, use dd to copy over the whole partition/HD to some safe place
<shiner421> the second one
<shiner421> it just drops the cursor
<shiner421> and then nothing happens
<nevron> has anyone managed to run beryl dual head with fglrx drivers?
<lakin> As an interesting side note ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image...-generic doesn't put in the grub menu.lst entries ...
<vanberge> shiner421: it takes a bit
<tom__> yes it possible
<shiner421> ahh
<vanberge> mine did that too
<oobee> I have installed a package but can't work out how to make it appear on the menu? can anyone help?
<shiner421> grabbing a drink then brb
<vanberge> brb
<Curio> you mean i restart my computer and i try to install ubuntu again
<M3G4crux> jrib here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37413/
<tom__> jpjabobs:does the ubuntu 6.06 isntall cd have gpart on it
<Curio> if problem is there again i push f6
<vanberge> oobee: what app?  some times apps dont put icons in the menus
<reverseblade> Curio, hmm could you install it ? Live CD boots ?
<Curio> and i change the las booting line for noapic
<thorns> I need some help figuring out why ubuntu won't do NAT
<shiner421> ok its still not responding
<lakin> For that matter, neither of them do!?!
<LjL> lakin: actually, just *installing* it would usually put the entry in the grub menu, here
<Curio> [[[reverseblade] ] ]  no icant install
<oobee> vanberge: ekiga
<reverseblade> Curio, that may work, this is the only reason I see linux kernels not booting on some lappies
<thorns> I've got the simplest iptables rule and it won't forward packets, all policies are set to ACCEPT
<lakin> LjL: I just installed it, and it didn't put it.
<nevron> has anyone managed to run beryl dual head with fglrx drivers?
<reverseblade> Curio,  can you boot into live CD ?
<godtvisken> I am getting a high pitched noise when recording with audacity, but testing with dd the pitch is not there. What's wrong? I can't check the version number because when I do About Audacity, the characters are just blocks.
<jpjacobs> tom__, i don't know
<l3mr> lakin: use update-grub
<oobee> vanberge: Is there must be a gnome menu editor?
<Curio> [[[reverseblade] ] ]  yep
<shiner421> still not responding
<lakin> lakin@area17:~$ sudo update-grub sudo: update-grub: command not found
<jpjacobs> i know it's on grml for sure :)
* Carlita-Hot est ausente [ Away ]  ins] 
<lakin> l3mr: update-grub isn't installed ?
<nvicf> hello there, how can I upgrade from breezy to dapper but having the server version?I don't have graphical interface, should I do that via sources.list like I've read somewhere?
<reverseblade> Curio, if you can boot into the Live CD , instllation should have worked
<Sneg_>   ?
<LjL> !en | Sneg_
<ubotu> Sneg_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jrib> M3G4crux: ok, here's the problem.  If you look at the prerm script, it's using pycentral.  pycentral requires you to have a python-version in the package's control file.  This package doesn't do that.  Since you want to remove the package, and it didn't use pycentral when it installed since it errored there too, I would just get rid of that in the prerm script, make it go to the else clause
<l3mr> lakin: this is weird, you do have grub installed? ( apt-get install grub )
<lakin> l3mr: yes
<Curio> yes i know but the fact is that does not work
<lakin> I just --reinstalled it to make certain
<LjL> lakin: ls /sbin/update-grub <- is it there?
<lakin> l3mr: and now I have it.
<reverseblade> nvicf, you can search it inthe forums, but a suggestion would be, to alter all "breezy" or "badgers" to "dapper"s
<M3G4crux> hmmm lets see if I can do that.
<l3mr> lakin: oh, sudo update-grub :)
<nvicf> reverseblade, ahhh any forum in particular?
<Music_Shuffle> ubuntuforums
<nevron> can anybody help me please
<reverseblade> nvicf, in the source.list file then run, sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Music_Shuffle> !help | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fallingdutch> svn co svn://hostname/repos does not work on Ubuntu 6.10 amd64, althought dig hostname retruns the right ip any ideas?
<Music_Shuffle> Err...
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Vuen> heyhey
<reverseblade> nvicf, oh google : ubuntu forums, it rocks, really
<lakin> l3mr: yeah, I did that the first time ... apparently I managed to remove grub!  wow ... I really need to pay attention when removing packages
<shiner421> well, I have to go, ill try it again later, thanks a ton for all your help my friends :)
<l3mr> lakin: yep :)
<nevron> has anyone managed to run beryl dual head with fglrx drivers?
<Vuen> what's the command for seeing what version of linux i'm running?
<nvicf> reverseblade, thanks;)
<vanberge> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> Vuen: lsb_release -a
<knight17> where can I get a list of all the linux commands?
<l3mr> lakin: glad it works now. anyway, dpkg-reconfig linux-image should now also call update-grub
<LjL> knight17: what is a linux command?
<reverseblade> nevron, apparently no
<jrib> M3G4crux: the easiest way to do that would be to  put "false &&" in front of "which python" in the test that if does
<reverseblade> nvicf, np, this is what "ubuntu" is
<Vuen> LjL: thanks. is there a similar command for seeing what version of gnu tools i'm running? (commands like rm)
<lakin> l3mr: yeah .. that's what I'm used to.  the partition that I have mounted for '/' doesn't have enough space ... I'll need to fix it this weekend.
<M3G4crux> thanks jrib
<M3G4crux> jrib thank you very much
<godtvisken> I am getting a high pitched noise when recording with audacity, but testing with dd the pitch is not there. What's wrong? I can't check the version number because when I do About Audacity, the characters are just blocks.
<reverseblade> nevron, try #ubuntu-xgl
<M3G4crux> I feel in debt with you
<LjL> Vuen: i suppose apt-cache policy coreutils
<nevron> reverseblade thank you for your help
<_ali> thanks M3G4crux
<M3G4crux> and know I have a slight idea of how to proceed when I encounter same problem
* Carlita-Hot est ausente [ Away ]  ins] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> !documentation | knight17
<ubotu> knight17: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<M3G4crux> I go back to maple10 to do some calculations for my project. Have a nice day. Good bye
<fenrig> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fenrig> can i ask something
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<reverseblade> fenrig, oh again
<fenrig> how do i have to pay cedega???
<reverseblade> lol
<reverseblade> fenrig, how old are you ?
<frogzoo> !cedega | fenrig
<ubotu> fenrig: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<lakin> rebooting ...
<fenrig> i just wanna know
<fenrig> how
<reverseblade> fenrig, yeah and I want to know the answer to the life, universe and everything
<jpjacobs> 42!
<reverseblade> !42
<LjL> fenrig: ask in #cedega, or whatever the relevant channel or support place is... it's offtopic for here, i'm afraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> lol
<DBO> reverseblade, dont play with the bot
<jpjacobs> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<reverseblade> DBO, even msn encarta knows 42
<elfreakz> i try too instal AiGLX on edgy, update my repository, but it say couldnt fine package beryl
<eegore> can I play chess with the bot?
<reverseblade> elfreakz, you can't install AIGLX , it is built in enabled
<PriceChild> reverseblade: you can install AIGLX on edgy
<Seveas> PriceChild, it's included with the x serer
<fenrig> !chess
<PriceChild> reverseblade: there are however most of the AIGLX _extensions_ already in xorg7.1
<reverseblade> PriceChild, no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elfreakz> reverseblade, sudo apt-get install beryl = it say couldn find package?
<reverseblade> elfreakz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<fenrig> no u cant play chess
<Seveas> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<PriceChild> elfreakz: add repositories
<fenrig> with the bot unless he learns it
<elfreakz> PriceChild, already.. i follow the tutorial add repositories..
<reverseblade> elfreakz, because you have to add its  repos
<PriceChild> elfreakz: what tutorial?
<oobee> Is there a gnome menu editor of some kind?
<PriceChild> mine?
<PriceChild> oobee: alacarte
<PriceChild> oobee: right click your meny and click "edit menus"
<oobee> thanks
<PriceChild> oobee: et voila
<Seveas> oobee, rightclick on 'Applications' in the menu and click "edit menus"
<elfreakz> PriceChild, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<Seveas> PriceChild, stop being so fast :p
<CharminTheMoose> i'm having a problem with ubuntu dapper drake.I'm trying to get my dell 1450 wireless usb adapter to work with wep encryption,so far I've been able to get it working without encryption but dmesg complains 'eth1:No ipv6 routers' and my adapter is on /dev/eth1.And dmesg says:ndiswrapper: wlan0 can use the folowing types of encryption and it then lists a load of encryption methods including wep. Anyone know how I can make this work?
<PriceChild> Seveas: I'll get bored and move on soon :)
<Seveas> hehe
<elfreakz> PriceChild, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy only show me to add session startup
<PriceChild> elfreakz: just checking out that guide for me
<Seveas> enjoy the champagne in #ubuntuforums :)
<reverseblade> CharminTheMoose, too specific to answer, may I suggest you to disintigrate your question
<ScreaminIke> uhm. right. i think this is an issue with x. i pulled out my nvidia to give it to some kid, and now x isn't configged properly. anyone know what i need to edit?
<LjL> elfreakz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy#head-d7a748b50ee93e622dae8307ba24295ec2ed1f3e
<LjL> elfreakz: read carefully
<reverseblade> ScreaminIke, what is wrong with X ?
<jenda> How do I tell grub where my root partition is again?
<CharminTheMoose> reverseblade:you want me to LOOSEN my question?
<jenda> I thought it was root (0,2) in the grub shell
<jenda> but that tells me unrecognised device.
<Seveas> ScreaminIke, enter this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserer-xorg
<CharminTheMoose> first time i've heard that
<ScreaminIke> gives me an error when it tries to launch. i'm in prompts.
<PriceChild> elfreakz: my personal guide is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=beryl+edgy
<elfreakz> LjL, it didnt have Intel?
<frogzoo> jenda: there's a line 'groot...)
<LjL> elfreakz: ?
<jenda> frogzoo: where?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: I have another version that includes ATI & intel if you would prefer that one?
<elfreakz> LjL, it only say ATI and Nvia
<CharminTheMoose> ok,I have a dell 1450 wireless usb adapter, how can I get it working via wep?
<frogzoo> jenda: in menu.lst
<PriceChild> elfreakz: the ubuntu wiki version of my guide is COMPLETELY BROKEN
<ScreaminIke> thx, seveas
<elfreakz> PriceChild, will try urs
<jenda> ah
<PriceChild> elfreakz: what graphics card?
<frogzoo> jenda: after updating, you need to run sudo update-grub
<reverseblade> CharminTheMoose, I suggest it not ask it. just try to generalize the problem. e.g if I say, my enter key doesnt work after I do ctrl T, why ? . this is too specific and hard to answer
<LjL> elfreakz: no it mentions Intel too, just not in the "driver installation" part - but that's because the relevant Intel driver is installed by default i guess
<ScreaminIke> are you the same seveas that genned all thos metapackages?
<Seveas> yes
<Abst> In scteen how do I give a name to a window?
<Abst> Man says C-a A, how do I do this
<ScreaminIke> oh, no. it's scrolled past the command before i could type it. what was that, again, seveas?
<Seveas> Abst, C-a is <ctrl>+a
<Seveas> ScreaminIke, enter this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserer-xorg
<knight17> By Linux Commands I meant BASH commands (I think I am correct)
<jenda> frogzoo: thx
<Seveas> ScreaminIke, enter this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> elfreakz: ?
<Abst> Seveas: How do I do Ctrl a A then
<elfreakz> PriceChild, still working on it
<Seveas> (first one had a typo)
<jenda> frogzoo: wouldn't root (hd0,0) do it, then? :)
<herzi> which package do I use to file bugs about /etc/fstab?
<reverseblade> knight17, if you are using bash in your terminal, yes, if not no
<herzi> (package as in launchpad package)
<ScreaminIke> thx
<Seveas> Abst, hit <ctrl>a, release it, hit <shift>a
<ScreaminIke> that's REALLY helpful
<ScreaminIke> i hope :)
<jenda> nvm, thanks frogzoo
<Abst> Thanks Seveas
<Abst> !
<Seveas> herzi, depends on the bug
<jenda> on my way...
<elfreakz> PriceChild, when adding deb URL.. do i have to start with # ?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: what make of graphics card? intel?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: leave out the =
<PriceChild> *#
<PriceChild> elfreakz: the # means the system skips it
<reverseblade> elfreakz, in general # means comment it out in linux jargon
<elfreakz> PriceChild, ok
<herzi> Seveas: "Can't use USB drives" (because /dev/sdb is specified as a cd drive)
<Capslock118> question
<phlite_kontrol> hi, i'm having the hardest time getting my ubuntu 6.10 to update, keeps timing out, its like the servers are always busy?
<Seveas> herzi, usb drives are not to be put in /etc/fstab
<herzi> Seveas: right
<LjL> phlite_kontrol: might be... try another mirror
<Seveas> they should be recognized when plugged in
<herzi> but there is this /dev/sdb entry for the cdrom
<herzi> (and I don't have a cdrom)
<phlite_kontrol> LjL: how to change mirror?
<herzi> so the usb drive gets /dev/sdb
<Capslock118> Error: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: could not open...this is what cedega outputs in the console when I try to install a game (WoW). does anyone know what this error means?
<reverseblade> phlite_kontrol, some times it happens, try tomorrow
<herzi> and then the file system in etc fstab is wrong
<Seveas> herzi, and that entry was created when?
<phlite_kontrol> reverseblade: this has happened for like 5 days now
<herzi> and mount claims that it can't mount the pendrive
<herzi> Seveas: install time
<LjL> phlite_kontrol: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the URLs. where it says (for instance) "us.archive.ubuntu.com" you can change that to, say, "ca.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Seveas> and at install time you had a CD-rom I guess :)
<reverseblade> phlite_kontrol, another good reason to try it tomorrow :)
<herzi> nope
<phlite_kontrol> reverseblade: lame
<herzi> i installed from a usb pendrive
<Seveas> ahhhhh
<phlite_kontrol> LjL: thx m8
<herzi> (that notebook doesn't have a drive like cd/dvd)
<reverseblade> phlite_kontrol, try changing the mirrors
<elfreakz> PriceChild, after typing wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -, then sudo apt-get update.....
<Seveas> herzi, mention all that in the bug please and file it against the installer (ubiquity is the graphical installer, debian-installer is the command-line one)
<PriceChild> elfreakz: ...
<herzi> Seveas: thank's for your help
<elfreakz> PriceChild, it say Malformed line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<elfreakz> PriceChild, whats that?
<gubluntu> what do i type into console to reconfigure my display
* PriceChild pastebin your sources.list please
<PriceChild> whoops
<PriceChild> elfreakz: stebin your sources.list please
<gubluntu> my resolution is all suxored
<PriceChild> elfreakz: *pastebin your sources.list please
<elfreakz> PriceChild, huh? please im newbie... stebin?
<PriceChild> !pastebni
<gubluntu> ubotu tell elfreakz about pastebin
<PriceChild> !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebni - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> there :)
* PriceChild hates this keyboard causing so many typos...
<ph8> hi all, i've got fglrx working (finally) with my 3D card. I have a CRT to the left of my main (laptop) screen. Can anyone help me figure out how to make the laptop screen (on the right) my primary, but with a desktop space that extends to the left (not the same as making both screens one giant desktop)
<Seveas> PriceChild, the | sytax is helpful as well
<Seveas> !help | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ScreaminIke> seveas, uhm. it took me through the reconfig... but it says there are no screens available when i startx... do i need to just let my boot scripts init it?
<ph8> any help / links to xorg.conf's would be appreciated, the internet seems to know nothing of the issue :/
<PriceChild> Seveas: hehe yeah sorry :)
<PriceChild> elfreakz: did you get that?
<gubluntu> anyone? syntax to reconfigure x11 ?
<reverseblade> ph8,  try #ubuntu-xgl as well
<Capslock118> Error: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: could not open...this is the error I recieved from cedega when trying to install a game, does anyone know what this error means?
<ph8> cheers reverseblade
<Seveas> ScreaminIke, did you restart after reconfiguring?
<elfreakz> PriceChild, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37417/
<ScreaminIke> no. will do. brb
<Graham_C> Can anyone help in getting a Belking Wireless-card running under U 6.10 please - or point me to documentation please
<reverseblade> !wireless |Graham_C
<ubotu> Graham_C: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* PriceChild is on a machine from '00... with original keyboard
<PriceChild> elfreakz: the guide tells you to add _one_ line... I will rewrite your addition so that you can compare :)
<ubun> i rebooted and when i try to play a movie now in mplayer it says 'Error: Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound' and i have no sound! any idea why?
<Graham_C> Many thanks - going there now
<reverseblade> Can we contribute to ubotu's index ?
<ubun> i hear sound in flash still
<LjL> Ubotu, tell reverseblade about bot | reverseblade, see the private message from Ubotu
<PriceChild> elfreakz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37418/
<elfreakz> PriceChild, wait
<gubluntu> how do i reconfigure my display?
<elfreakz> PriceChild, just copy and paste then save that in sources.list?
<gubluntu> that dpkg reconfigure thing
<Seveas> gubluntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> elfreakz: If i were you... I would look at the difference first... can you see why your line 35 wasn't correct? (it didn't have edgy main). Can you also see that you had more than one mirror in your sources?
<drkm> I've just installed font new fonts..how do I update my fonts cache?
<gubluntu> thanks Seveas
<PriceChild> elfreakz: the "edgy main" part of the line basically tells apt what container on the url to look in
<Alarm> hello, i just installed the latest jdk succesfully, and when i try to run an application i get the following:  Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<Alarm> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<Alarm> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<Alarm> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<Alarm> How could this be fixed ?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: but yes...  you can jus tpaste what I gave you back in
<ScreaminIke> no go.
<fallingdutch> is there a way to get an earlier version of a package
<elfreakz> PriceChild, I will skip step 2 for nvidia driver right?
<johns^> Alarm: sun-java is in multiverse afiak
<PriceChild> elfreakz: If you are using intel then yes :)
<PriceChild> elfreakz: stop now though
<jrib> Alarm: how did you install?
<ScreaminIke> is there any auto-config i can use?
<Alarm> ./jdk...bin
<ScreaminIke> i think i may be choosing bad options
<Alarm> the installation completed successfuly actualy
<elfreakz> PriceChild, then what should i see to know its install or what?
<godtvisken> How can I downgrade a package?
<Alarm> when running the application i get this message
<ubun> dang last week when i first started coming here people answered every question i had but the last few days i can't even get one question even attempted to be answered :(
<PriceChild> elfreakz: if you are using intel... then: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Intel
<jrib> Alarm: no idea where that goes, use the package in multiverse
<PriceChild> elfreakz: please PLEASE  make those xorg changes
<Music_Shuffle> !patience | ubun
<ubotu> ubun: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Music_Shuffle> ^^
<ubun> i have patience, just saying ;0
<ScreaminIke> ubun, what do you need? i haven't seen any questions
<Music_Shuffle> When someone has any idea of what's wrong, they'll toss in. ;P
<elfreakz> PriceChild, looking into it
<PriceChild> elfreakz: you are on intel aren't you?
<ubun> screamline about 1 page up i asked: i rebooted and when i try to play a movie now in mplayer it says 'Error: Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound' and i have no sound! any idea why?
<Capslock118> i think my repositories are messed up, i see docs for glibc but not glibc itself
<Capslock118> does anyone have a link for proper repositories?
<jrib> !java | Alarm
<ubotu> Alarm: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<PriceChild> elfreakz: that link i just gave is another version of my guide including all 3 major vendors...
<godtvisken> How can I downgrade a package?
<ScreaminIke> try to pkill esd
<PriceChild> Capslock118: what repositories?
<ubun> i have sound in flash only, not in movies or mp3 players, worked fine before i rebooted
<knight17> where can i get the list of all the BASH commands
<ScreaminIke> sometimes that works for me
<Capslock118> PriceChild: for x64 edgy
<ubun> knight17 'man bash' should have them
<herzi> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/76040 thanks again mate
<Alarm> jrib:  i did install it. just the application cant find the directory. thats all
<elfreakz> PriceChild, why the tutorial is using sudo nano??? can i use gedit?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: replace with "gksudo gedit"
<reverseblade> elfreakz, yes
<Seveas> sudo gedit
<Seveas> (gedit fails with gksudo, stupidly enough)
<reverseblade> elfreakz, nano is more lightweight
<jrib> Alarm: you said you didn't install it through the package manager
<Alarm> i used the self extracting bin
<PriceChild> Seveas: always works fine for me?
<ScreaminIke> anyone know how to auto-config  x? like they did in the install scripts? is there a backup of those somewhere?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: use gksudo if it works... sudo if it doesn't
<jrib> Seveas: wfm too
<Seveas> PriceChild, always fails for me :)
<apokryphos> ScreaminIke: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Seveas> and I've heard it fail for others as well
<PriceChild> ScreaminIke: sudo dpkg--reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<Seveas> so in a 'suitable for n00bs' guide, I'd say sudo :)
<ScreaminIke> apokryphos, i'm in commandline
<PriceChild> hmm ok... well either way, best to use it if it works
<apokryphos> ScreaminIke: well, you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> Seveas: and at the same time we recommend gui apps be run with gksudo?
<Capslock118> i dont understand why when i search glibc, only glibc-docs and -doc reference shows up...what about the actual glibc?
<PriceChild> apokryphos: my code line before will reconfigure it automatically to first install without any input
<PriceChild> apokryphos: uses a --phigh flag
<elfreakz> PriceChild, done... how to see its successful?
<Seveas> jrib, yes, nice and consistent ;)
<jrib> Alarm: I understand that, I am suggesting you use the packaged java to fix your problem
<PriceChild> elfreakz: where in the guide are you?
<Seveas> PriceChild, -phigh (one -)
<reverseblade> Capslock118, try #linux
<apokryphos> PriceChild: looks good, no two hyphens though, just one
<herzi> have a nice evening guys, thanks for the help
<elfreakz> PriceChild, continue your tutorial for STEP 3 is it
<PriceChild> Seveas: apokryphos: sorry...
<Capslock118> reverseblade: in the console?
<knight17> is there any way I can read them on windows
<Seveas> reverseblade, what kind of nonsense is that?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: probs best to continue guide from the latest link I gave you
<Alarm> packaged java from repo is v5 if i am not wrong. there is v6 online
<reverseblade> Seveas, what is non sense ?
<Seveas> reverseblade, that question has nothing to do with #linux and a lot with #ubuntu
<elfreakz> PriceChild, aight
<PriceChild> Alarm: No.... freezes keep things stable
<Seveas> Capslock118, the glibc package is called libc6
<jrib> Capslock118: libc6 is what you are looking for.  Actually you probably just want to install build-essential
<LjL> Capslock118: long story short, libc6 = glibc
<reverseblade> Seveas, well I thought the reverse, since no one is responding, I thought guiding that way would be more convenient
<Seveas> reverseblade, not at all
<PriceChild> Alarm: only high priority bugfixes/security updates are applied to a releases
<Seveas> it's very ubuntu specific
<reverseblade> Seveas, ok apologies, I was wrong
<sobersabre> guys, does anybody here run ubuntu on an intel core 2 duo macbook  ?
<Alarm> ok
<Capslock118> ok, well, does that mean I have to do something to cedega for it to know to look for libc6 and not glibc?
<Seveas> !anyone | sobersabre
<ubotu> sobersabre: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> Capslock118, no
<PriceChild> Seveas: I love that anyone message :)
<LjL> Capslock118: are you sure it's looking for libc6 and not for the build tools and includes? (i.e. build-essential and friends)
<Capslock118> here is the error message "/root/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-5.2.8/bin/winex3: 160: /root/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-5.2.8/winex/bin/pthreads_stack_test: not found
<Capslock118> [: 160: 0: unexpected operator
<Capslock118> /lib/ld-linux.so.2: could not open
<Capslock118> "
<sobersabre> I am checking macbook before i buy it I'd like to see how well its hardware supported...
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Capslock118 about paste | Capslock118, see the private message from Ubotu
<sobersabre> so... does somebody/anybody have a macbook with intel cpu and runs ubuntu ?
<ph8> Seveas: I appear to have dual screen fglrx in the way i wanted finally, one weird thing though - when i run glxgears and/or play a movie, the right half appears on the left, and the left is outside the window
<LjL> Capslock118: that just looks like that shell script is bad, to me... perhaps
<PriceChild> !anyone | sobersabre
<ubotu> sobersabre: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !dash | Capslock118
<ph8> not overlapping outside, just off the left side
<ubotu> Capslock118: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<ph8> ever heard of anything like that?
<Seveas> Capslock118, that's an error with cedega, poke them :)
<phlite_kontrol> LjL: changing the mirror worked, thx
<LjL> phlite_kontrol: cool
<Seveas> ph8, server layout being weird?
<Capslock118> ok so, yeah i heard i need to be under bash to get it to work, and i think i am under sh
<ph8> in what way? i wouldn't have thought it could influence where things are displayed in their own window?
<Seveas> ph8, it was just a wild guess :)
<Capslock118> how do i change cedega to use bash and not dash?
<emilia> anyone know how to restore my default network settings ? i think i screwed them up big time
<Capslock118> or is that a console thing?
<PriceChild> emilia: running gnome?
<rag_> please help me , hi *
<rag_> please help me , hi *
<rag_>  why a rt61 wifi card not works command dhclient ra0?
<PriceChild> emilia: And which settings in particular?
<emilia> PriceChild:  yes
<reverseblade> emilia, probably you can use System > Administration > Networking
<emilia> PriceChild:  i was trying to do internet connection settings
<PriceChild> emilia: what reverseblade said
<emilia> PriceChild:  i was trying to do internet connection sharing**
<PriceChild> emilia: ubuntu as gateway? or connecting?
<ph8> Seveas: bizarrely, if i move my mouse to the far left (if it's playing on the left screen) the whole thing centres
<reverseblade> emilia, or you can tweak /etc/network dir manually
<ph8> but moves off to the left again as soon as i move away
<Capslock118> ubotu: do i chance the console to directly use bash or do I tell cedega to use bash in some way?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do i chance the console to directly use bash or do I tell cedega to use bash in some way? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR_> sobersabre: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuonMactel
<emilia> PriceChild:  2 ubuntu computers, one cable modem, no router
<klassicd> how would you rename all files in a directory to use a max name length of 64 but keep the first part of the filename in tact and the 4 character extension (.mp3 or .ogg)
<emilia> PriceChild:  but both computers cant see eachother, and it was working amazing with windows :( i dont know what id id wrong
<PriceChild> emilia: so modem -> ethernet -> ubuntu -> ethernet -> ubuntu ?
<elfreakz> PriceChild, i think i have problem with STEP 4
<emilia> PriceChild: yes
<HuibertGill> klassicd: see "man cut" and a bit off bash scripting
<cyzie> hello, previuosly im having grub error 17. i have done this by fixmbr using windows xp recovery disk. but i see no more grub boot loader. anyone can help?
<PriceChild> emilia: The same settings on both computers "should" work... is neither working?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: /me looks
<elfreakz> PriceChild, it say edit the xorg.conf, add this to section "Screen"
<klassicd> looking HuibertGill thanks
<elfreakz> PriceChild, in which part do i have to add starting from # Enable 32-bit ARGB GLX Visuals......
<PriceChild> elfreakz: don't do that
<reverseblade> cyzie, try #grub as well
<PriceChild> elfreakz: don't do either of those....
<ubun> anyone know why i only have sound in flash, not in my mp3 players or movie players? (yes i have mp3 codecs installed) mplayer says "could no open/initialize audio device"
<emilia> pricechild : they could both see eachother before, cause i was ftp'ing from one to the other, but when i tried to enable connection sharing, it screwed up, now i cant even ftp or vnc
<elfreakz> PriceChild, dont do that.. ok
<cyzie> reverseblade, no answer there
<elfreakz> PriceChild, so then i skip it
<PriceChild> elfreakz: I don't think you need ARGB, i think that's nvidia only
<crimsun_> ubun: are you using Flash 9 beta 2 from backports?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: don't use triplebuffer - definately not needed
<godtvisken> Can anyone help? I get a high pitched ringing noise when I record somethin in audacity. I do hear what I actually recording, but a rining is underneath. I have tested with dd and it's not the microphone (no ringing there). What's wrong?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: although if it doesn't work without ARGB then try with it on
<reverseblade> godtvisken, you asked this may be an hour ago
<dabaR_> cyzie: you can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows that shows what to do.
<godtvisken> reverseblade: so?
<PriceChild> emilia: so neither pc can connect to the net?
<Capslock118> how do i move to bash in the console?
<reverseblade> godtvisken, nothing, I just remembered :)
<ubun> crimsun_ im using flash 7, dapper
<jrib> Capslock118: default is bash
<emilia> PriceChild: no one can, this one im now, which hosts the cable modem
<ubun> sound was working fine before but it just stopped after i rebooted
<godtvisken> reverseblade: ok
<cyzie> dabaR_, have tried there. no help
<reverseblade> caplink811_log, bash   ?
<jrib> Capslock118: (as you login shell, if that is what you are asking)
<reverseblade> Capslock118, type bash
<emilia> pricechild : brb
<PriceChild> emilia: could you check system>admin>networking to see what settings are there and if there's any obvious silly things?
<PriceChild> ok
<ubun> do i have to 'chmod 777 /dev/dsp' or something
<dabaR_> cyzie: that page tells what to do. What do you mean?
<crimsun_> ubun: no, use the version in dapper-backports
<bradley> hi. i have this weird issue-- my panel freezes if i right click on the bubbles in the window list. has anyone else had this problem? how is it fixed?
<ubun> crimsun_ but im saying flash sounds *works*, it's other sound that doesnt
<j2daosh> what is up people? i just built a c2d system yesterday. I attempted to install dapper (only cd i had at the moment) but it kept freezing. I'm reading that ubuntu does,'t currently have "proper" support for a c2d system on a intel 965 chipset board... is this correct? am i going to have to go to redhat/suse/debian?
<mirkash> hi, I have problem with Xorg, it consumes lot of cpu time 70%
<elfreakz> PriceChild, thanks i got it already :)
<cyzie> dabaR_, didnt help
<ph8> hmm, bit of an enigma :/
<dabaR_> cyzie: what did you do?
<PriceChild> elfreakz: you got teh wobbly? :)
<ph8> Seveas: do you reckon i need to recalibrate xine in some way?
<crimsun_> ubun: flash 7 is oss-based. It will prevent other apps from opening the sound device if your hardware doesn't support multiopen.
<ph8> although, does glxgears use xine?
<Capslock118> "ubotu" " You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash" -- if that is the case, and bash is my default console, then why would what ubotu said apply?
<elfreakz> PriceChild, yeah its like red thinggy color, and i can move the 3D thinggy
<Seveas> ph8, it does not
<ubun> crimsun_ but that doesnt explain why my other apps were playin sound fine all week, until now
<ubun> i had flash installed the whole week too
<j2daosh> what is up people? i just built a c2d system yesterday. I attempted to install dapper (only cd i had at the moment) but it kept freezing. I'm reading that ubuntu does,'t currently have "proper" support for a c2d system on a intel 965 chipset board... is this correct? am i going to have to go to redhat/suse/debian?
<cyzie> dabaR_, before the moment install windows vista on the laptop, it complain not enough disk space. then i abort the installation and then reboot, i got the error 17. then i use win xp recovery disk to fixmbr. now no more grub bootloader and straight away boot into windows xp
<jrib> Capslock118: I said it was your default login shell.  That's not the same as what /bin/sh points to.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash  if you want to use bash all the time instead of dash
<crimsun_> ubun: no, it doesn't, but the easiest way for me to troubleshoot is to ask you to update to the version of flash that supports alsa natively
<PriceChild> elf... open up beryll-settings-manager... go to the animations tab, and change "Close Effect 2" to "Burn" ;)
<dabaR_> cyzie: and yuo say you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, which instructions in there did you follow? there are 3 sets.
<ubun> i installed alsa-oss which was supposed to fix it but it didnt :[ guess ill have to, im just gonna upgrade to edgy, cant stand 'stable' anymore it's not so stable :p
<ubun> debian is backwards
<Capslock118> jrib: thank you
<crimsun_> ubun: alsa-oss is a hack. You do not need to dist-upgrade to edgy. Just enable dapper-backports.
<HuibertGill> ubun: debian is "the core"
<cyzie> dabaR_, currently in the laptop, i have windows xp home edition and debian etch. does the link help :(
<ubun> crimsun_:  ok
<ubun> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<dabaR_> cyzie: what are you saying, that your ubuntu got erased, or that you are missing the grub? cause the link shows how to recover grub after fixmbr erases it.
<mirkash> hi, I have problem with Xorg, it consumes lot of cpu time 70%
<cyzie> dabaR_, i never got ubuntu in my laptop. only windows xp and debian etch
<Caco_Patane> Hallo
<dabaR_> cyzie: OK, so then you need to talk to people in #debian, and keep that link as a reference if you do not get anything better,.
<ubun> crimsun_: if i was recommending to my friend to install ubuntu and he wanted the latest software should i tell him to install edgy or to install dapper and then enable backports?
<Caco_Patane> is there any file in witch i can specify some commands to run when i boot the system?
<PriceChild> ubun: Edgy :P
<ubun> Caco_Patane: system->administration->sessions i think
<frogzoo> Caco_Patane: /etc/rc.local should do it
<Capslock118> this is what i get now "1. root@joel-desktop:/home/joel# cedega 2. /root/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-5.2.8/bin/winex3: line 143: /root/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-5.2.8/winex/bin/pthreads_stack_test: No such file or directory 3. /root/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-5.2.8/bin/winex3: line 144: [: -gt: unary operator expected"
<Capslock118> does anyone know what that means?
<ubun> is it possible to switch to kubuntu edgy from within dapper and have it be as clean as doing a fresh install?
<jrib> Capslock118: why not ask cedega for support?
<dabaR_> Caco_Patane: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Capslock118> i am doing both
<PriceChild> Capslock118: please ask cedega for support
<PriceChild> Capslock118: because of course you have bought it legally.... you therefore have support from them in their forums
<Curs0r> PriceChild, rofl
<PriceChild> Curs0r: :)
<nvicf> how can I know in an intel dual core if ubuntu is using both?
<PriceChild> nvicf: are you on gnome?
<ubun> if i ssh to somewhere and i accidently enter the wrong password, will the sysadmin of that ssh server get to see the password i entered? or is it encrypted
<Curs0r> funny thing about cedega, i bought it years ago and i have never used it
<Capslock118> PriceChild: Yes, I have been going through them as well, I am just trying to get support from both ends if anyone knew
<Curs0r> nvicf, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cyzie> tanks dabaR_
<nvicf> PriceChild, no, no graphical iface
<Saxofoner> Hello everyone
<Saxofoner> I'm having some apple troubles....
<nvicf> Curs0r, yes but it doesn't say anything special, that's the info from the model
<Saxofoner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319606
<dabaR_> ubun: they will not see it if everything is legit.
<Saxofoner> Anybody else seen this?
<dabaR_> cyzie: you are welcome
<Saxofoner> Nautilus just collapses when I boot
<Curs0r> nvicf,  but does it have the info for 1 proc or 2?
<Curs0r> nvicf, my x2 outputs info for 2 cpus
<dabaR_> Saxofoner: did you run your laptop out of battery lately?
<PriceChild> nvicf: top maybe?
<Curs0r> nvicf, so did my old intel 630
<dabaR_> Saxofoner: check the date and time in the console
<ace> Hi all
<Saxofoner> dabaR_: It is the time.
<ace> i just installed it with software raid
<nvicf> PriceChild, only one cpu on top
<tom__> i just reformated my linux partitian by accident, what should i do to get my data back?
<ace> and its slow :(
<nvicf> Curs0r, what?
<mirkash> killing the firefox solved it, hm
<Saxofoner> In mac, or linux, the clock is screwed. dabaR_
<nvicf> mmm probably because I'm using  2.6.12-9-386 #
<ace>  Timing buffered disk reads:   96 MB in  3.02 seconds =  31.78 MB/sec    :O     x_x
<PriceChild> nvicf: definately not if you're on 386 then....
<ace> why is it so slow?
<PriceChild> nvicf: what ubuntu version?
<Curs0r> was there something confusing about what i said?
<PriceChild> dapper/edgy?
<Saxofoner> Is there a way to set the system clock w/o just setting the clock in gnome?   dabaR_
<nvicf> It's breezy 5.10 but I've done dist-upgrade
<PriceChild> nvicf: you need a -smp kernel AFAIK
<PriceChild> I g2g for a bit
<XiXaQ> How can I boost the microphone?
<phonox> Anyone using T43p firegl V3200 here?
<nvicf> PriceChild, yes, trying to install one heh
<Saxofoner> dabaR_:   Do you happen to know the terminal commands to set the system clock?
<zGraph> Saxofoner Doesn't "date" work for that?
<Curs0r> nvicf, the generic kernel supports smp
<dabaR_> Saxofoner: two things...to permanently fix the clcok issue, have the cord pluygged in for 24 hours. sudo date --set="Jan 4 2006"
<nevron> can you please tell me which channel serves for beryl
<Saxofoner> zGraph:   I've tried that, but it seems to not stay.
<dabaR_> #ubuntu-xgl
<nvicf> Curs0r, yes?but it doesn't show anything
<cedric30> if I have set this option on my xor.conf Option      "Composite" "disable" I have not anymore AIGLX? So to make running beryl I had to install XGL ?
<cedric30> ?
<nevron> thanx a lot
<Curs0r> nvicf, what doesn't show anything?
<Saxofoner> dabaR_:   I think you just saved me.  Thanks a lot.
<Saxofoner> Because I had drained the batt. recently.
<dabaR_> same here:))
<dabaR_> is it the exploding one?
<Saxofoner> dabaR_:  and zGraph,   THANKS GUYS!
<zGraph> Saxofoner: I didn't do anything really :)
<Curs0r> nvicf, I was also using the 386 kernel by mistake, I was choosing the default boot option in grub but there was an entry for generic the whole time
<atlef> nvicf : in top press 1 i think to show
<zspada15> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<fharad> How do I put an ISO file onto a USB stick so it is stored in the same way as a CD?
<zGraph> dabaR_: What'ye mean with having the cord plugged in for 24 h?
* Curs0r bows before the all knowing ubotu
<bozukarob> what format should i use for ubuntu
<frogzoo> fharad: mount the iso as a loopback, then copy across
<frogzoo> !loop
<bozukarob> NTFS/fat/fat32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karim> does anyone uses tv out ? I don't know how to modif the screen size for AtI
<Curs0r> bozukarob, can you be a little more specific?
<christiane> fharad: Do you want to boot from it?
<frogzoo> !iso | fharad
<ubotu> fharad: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<nvicf> Curs0r, I'm trying to install smp image
<bozukarob> i want to choose at boot
<fharad> christiane : yes
<atlef> nvicf : in top press 1 i think to show
<Curs0r> bozukarob, you want to choose what at boot?
<Curs0r> nvicf, check /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if you have an entry for generic
<nvicf> atlef, it shows cpu0 and cpu(s)
<bozukarob> when im partitioning my hdd what file system type should i set
<atlef> nvicf : when you press 1?
<Curs0r> bozukarob, etx3 = stability, reiserfs = performance
<frogzoo> bozukarob: ext3 (83), & 82 for swap
<nvicf> atlef, yes
<kane77> damn... you know what I realised?? the 6.10 is out...
<bozukarob> thanks cursor
<atlef> ok
<Curs0r> bozukarob, no worries
<kane77> man I somehow overslept that :D
<dabaR_> zGraph: that is how some battery on the motherboard gets charged, I was told here, and it worked.
<nvicf> atlef, are those the two proc?
<kane77> I remember when I was waiting for the final release of 6.06...
<nvicf> mm seems not
<Wooksta> ive just installed ubuntu for the first time, installed nvidia-glx from the add remove pacakges but when i do sudo nvidia-glx-config i get the error "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."  can anyone help?
<Curs0r> nvicf, you should see full output for 2 processors
<dabaR_> Wooksta: edgy?
<atlef> nvicf : do the have the same info, or do the differ
<atlef> *they
<Curs0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wooksta> dabaR_ edgy?
<kane77> when was the final release of edgy eft released?
<dabaR_> Wooksta: install linux-restricted-modules-386 if you have ubuntu 6.10
<nvicf> i'm restarting
<zGraph> Wooksta: He wonders what ubuntu version you're using
<atlef> nvicf : ok
<Wooksta> dabaR_ yah im using 6.10 sorry didnt know it was called edgy :P do i need to isntall that if im on 64bit?
<dabaR_> kane77: check out the sidebar on the bottom right of this page: http://www.ubuntu.com
<dabaR_> Wooksta: no, -generic
<Wooksta> is that an option for apt-get?
<dabaR_>                 linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Wooksta> oh sorry :P
<mnoir> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<novato> wow
<christiane> fharad: I don't think you can boot CD-ISOs from USB, do you? You need a MBR like on a HD, I think.
<novato> a lot people
<novato> in this channel
<novato> cool
<HyperDevil> can i set the output of a command into a variable ? ls -al >> $output
<Wooksta> dabaR_ i get this "linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version." when i do "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<DBO> ***There will be a classroom on the Linux Kernel for newbies in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes***
<HyperDevil> y bass guitar, on the other hand is a beauty.
<HyperDevil> can i set the output of a command into a variable ? ls -al >> $output
<Curs0r> HyperDevil, it think its $(output)
<HyperDevil> Curs0r: why ()?
<Curs0r> like apt-get install linux-restricted$(uname -r)
<cyzie> hello, when i apt-get for new kernel, i remembered 2 files need to apt-get . 1 is linux-image-2.6.x but i cant recall the other 1. anyone got any idea?
<georover> Hyper: try $output=`command`
<HyperDevil> the $output variable is not excisting.. i want to put the output of several commands into a variable..
<hdibani> Hyper: $output=`command` is what u need
<HyperDevil> hdibani: this will not work for.. can i redirect the output of a commando to a variable?
<HyperDevil> instead of making a variable a command
<Curs0r> HyperDevil,  you might need to look into bash scripting for that
<HyperDevil> i am working in a bash script
<georover> Hyper: what do you mean by "several commands" into the variable?
<HyperDevil> i have 30 cp commands, and i want the output (if something goes wrong in the copying) into 1 variable, so i can mail it every night to see if the backup went ok
<kane77> why was upgrade to dapper so much more discussed and longed for?? (or was it just past few months I was deaf and blind??) :D
<georover> hyper: try command1>file
<georover> then command2 >> file
<georover> then mailx -s "subject" < file
<HyperDevil> thats cool, but i dont want to create a file.. is it possible to take the output of all those commands in one variable?
<georover> or similar mail tool
<nvicf> damn it booted with the old one
<georover> wellllll, $outout=`command1`
<nvicf> the dault
<georover> then $output=${output}`command2`
<georover> ad nauseum
<kosnick> can i format a disk as ntfs from ubunut? i already have ntfs-3g for writing to it
<mumrah> i'm trying to dual boot windows and ubuntu and i'm having some difficulties with windows
<HyperDevil> georover: then im putting a command into a variabel.. thats actually the other way around.. and requires me to rewrite my hude backup script
<HyperDevil> huge
<DBO> ***There will be a classroom on the Linux Kernel for newbies in #ubuntu-classroom in 0 minutes***
<georover> you want to execute the contents of the variable?
<mumrah> windows says the disk does not have a valid partition even though i've formated it to fat32 in ubuntu
<HyperDevil> no i want the output of a commando into a variable with the variable=command
<georover> to do that you use eval
<HyperDevil> without
<j2daosh> anyone running a c2d system with ubuntu?
<s1gma> j2daosh: yes I do
<j2daosh> intel 965 board?
<Nookie^> hi! i have used my wireless before and now i cant use it anymore... i can connect to the network and i get an ip... I can also ping my router but i can go surf around on internet... any ideas??
<j2daosh> no route set?
<georover> hyper: so output=`command` assigns the output of the command to variable named output
<clayg> hey, whats a good gps app for ubuntu?  something with a map
<s1gma> j2daosh: No it's a cheap and nasty upgrade : Asrock with DDR : but I have 2 raid0 arrays
<rrichar1> nookie try `sudo dhclient`
<stefg> Nookie^: look at your /etc/resolv.conf, ig there's a valid name-server entry
<georover> then output=${output}`command` tacks the output of the second command onto the variablr named output
<HyperDevil> georover: i see your point, you are right.. but i want to do it the other way around actually
<s1gma> j2daosh: kubuntu takes 15seconds to boot
<HyperDevil> cp bla bbla1 >> $output
<j2daosh> i cant get it to even load the livecd....
<HyperDevil> georeover: and $output is just a variable.. not a file
<j2daosh> hangs on trying to mount the filesystem.... no jmicron support apparantly
<j2daosh> s/apparantly/apparently
<georover> hyper: I see, you've been using a file, now want to switch to a vaiable
<s1gma> j2daosh: what filesystem are you using ?
<j2daosh> whatever the livecd uses...
<j2daosh> iso9660?
<HyperDevil> georover: actually there is no file, i just want the output to a variable and send the variabel via mail.. so no file creation
<Nookie^> stefg: Yes i see there is my router ip
<s1gma> j2daosh: what I mean is what disks are you trying to install the livecd to
<j2daosh> just a 250 gig harddrive off the primary ide...
<Nookie^> rrichar1
<Nookie^> rrichar1
<Nookie^> thanx DUDE
<Nookie^> it worked
<j2daosh> they are pata's so i was kinda screwed when i did the upgrade
<rrichar1> I just installed the latest fglrx (8.32.5) and now it seems that direct rendering is disabled in my XGL session, it appears to be working in my regular gnome session any ideas?
<j2daosh> all 6 of my big drives are pata
<georover> well, the >> operator is a file operator you'll have to so some kind of x=x+y thing. The varianle has to be on the left hand side of the assignment operator
<rrichar1> nookie: np
<stefg> Nookie^: i assume that DNS is not working in your case.. specify another DNS server as well, to see if your routers' DNS service fails
<mjr> rrichar1, that's normal, XGL doesn't do direct rendering from clients
<j2daosh> and my pci ide controller isn't recognized... so all the data i backed up before the upgrade can't be used
<s1gma> j2daosh: what error are you getting and where ?
<Thuryn> I'll find out
<rrichar1> mjr: beryl seems to be operating very slowly since uppgraded fglrx
<j2daosh> no error, hangs on mounting filesystem off the cd
<Leto> hi
<sysrage> if you put the backports 'repo' in your sources.list should you -always- use it? or is it ok to enable it, install something you want from it, then disable it?
<j2daosh> it wont even boot up to the live part
<HyperDevil> georover: pretty pain in the ass hehe, maybe there is another command that does do this?
<s1gma> j2daosh: Oh ic
<ph8> Seveas: FYI, xine needs me to pass in -V xshm to play videos correctly -> found it @ http://www.penlug.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/LinuxHardwareInfoATIRadeonX800
<j2daosh> sysrage, if you want upgrades to your app... leave it on there
<ph8> i wonder if i can mod ubuntu to always pass that in on start
<sysrage> j2daosh: so it won't effect any packages that didn't come from it?
<christiane> Hello. I installed fglrx-driver to run an X1300/X1400 ATI on ubuntu 6.10. I followed the steps described in the wiki pages (composite, overlay ...), but when I run `fglrxinfo` it says "penGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org". Maybe that's correct but I only get abou 10 fps when watching video. What to chekch first?
<j2daosh> nope
<sysrage> ok good. thanks
<s1gma> j2daosh: Could be a number of things !
<rrichar1> has anyone seens slowness in xgl since upgrading the fglrx driver?
<ph8> christiane: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<georover> I was just playing with it in a terminal, you lose all the line feeds when you send the output to the variable anyway
<georover> not very effective for emailing
<HyperDevil> georover: aargh, because if i have to edit this script that way i have to edit about 900 lines of code :P
<j2daosh> well from what i have heard s1gma is that ubuntu doesn't support the jmicron raid controller yet
<s1gma> j2daosh: Theres always a way round
<s1gma> j2daosh: http://whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/621808.html
<eilker> working with vmware server,  i wanna install fedora as guest os, my os is kubuntu , but my pc doesnt have dvd player , but my laptop has it, any solution for it ?  can i mount the dvd player to my pc ? lan is enabled already
<sysrage> ok then if i installed gaim from the normal repo, how do i upgrade to the one in backports? (i'm assuming backports has beta 5 in it?)
<georover> hyper: that's what perl is for!
<s1gma> j2daosh: have you got any raids already set up ?
<andrej> Hi, what's the recommended way to upgrade from breezy to edgy?
<christiane> ph8: xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/281431
<sysrage> eilker: could do a kickstart (network install)
<j2daosh> none... mobo only has support for 2 pata devices... so i have one hard drive and my dvd-burner
<stefg> andrej: to back up your settings and reinstall.... me personally would not recommend an attempt
<j2daosh> till i can get my pci ide controller working im kinda screwed
<j2daosh> it doesn't even work with windows...
<ZeZu> anyone have ubuntu running on PS3 ?
<eilker> sysrage: so will it see the dvd palyer ?
<HyperDevil> georover: if i have 30 cp commands and edit all the cp commands to output=cp .. etc.. does every cp then overwrite the variable?
<andrej> bother ... so, if I have home on a separate partition, I just need to remember my network settings and go for it? :)
<sysrage> eilker: nevermind. if you don't get what i just said pretend i didn't say anything at all
<stefg> andrej: read about dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections
<andrej> stfg: will do, ta
<andrej> stefg even
<tsoler> hello to all
<rrichar1> has anyone installed the latest fglrx (8.32.5)?
<eilker> sysrage: ok, nevermind, i didnt ask anything too at all
<tsoler> guys need some help
<georover> hyper: yes, do VAR=${VAR}`command`
<tsoler> anyone willing to help?
<georover> that will appand the output
<georover> afk
<linux_kid> Where are Palm Devices mounted? (ex. like /dev/ttySO)
<HyperDevil> georover: with or without the {}?
<tsoler> can someone guide me to see my ntfs?
<mnoir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sysrage> how do i find out what version of an app will be installed if i use apt-get install whatever ?
<tsoler> thanks mnoir
<rrichar1> for read/write ntfs see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<tsoler> is it easy?
<mnoir> tsoler: TIAS
<tsoler> whats that lol?
<linux_kid> sysrage "sudo apt-get -v"
<mnoir> try it and see
<HyperDevil> georover: with or without the {}?
<tsoler> ok
<tsoler> thanks a lot
<sysrage> lunux_kid: i don't want the version of apt-get. i want the version of the thing i'm gonna install
<DARKGuy> hi, how do I set up smbmnt to be setuid? LinNeighborhood says that when I try to mount a shared folder
<mnoir> sysrage: use synaptic and turn on the package details
<DARKGuy> *setuid root
<linuxgoober> can i upgrade to edgy from dapper by changing my sources.list from the dapper list to the edgy list and running an upgrade?
<sysrage> mnoir: no easy way to tell from CLI?
<MikeD_> how do i fix what i think may be a broken filesystem?
<linux_kid> sysrage: install the package and then type "sudo {app name} --help" and find what to type for the version
<georover> hyper: the {} isolate the variable from the rest of the line, they're probably optional but safet
<mnoir> sure there is - start with > man apt-get - it has to be ib there somewhere
<mnoir> ib = in
<mnoir> :(
<stefg> DARKGuy: I chose fusesmb after messing around  with problems like that ... even if this is not an answer to your question
<rrichar1> has anyone had success installing the latest fglrx 8.32.5?
<sysrage> damn. doesn't look like gaim beta5 is even on the repos.. that's weak
<stefg> !fusesmb
<christiane> phonox: My answers to your priv msgs are blocked. I don't need any 3d at all. I just want to run 2d fast enough to watch video.
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<DARKGuy> Ah, thanks xD
<mnoir> sysrage: ubuntu is not about leading edge - it is about stuff that is tested and works (more or less)
<DARKGuy> but there's a command to setuid root a command oO I wonder what is it
<georover> hyper: actually then bst syntax would be VAR="${VAR}`command`"
<georover> jgrover@rivendell:~$ VAR=`ls`
<georover> jgrover@rivendell:~$ VAR="${VAR}`ps`"
<georover> jgrover@rivendell:~$ echo $VAR
<georover> Desktop Examples hello.shl hello.shl~ Media tmp PID TTY TIME CMD 5881 pts/2 00:00:00 bash 6822 pts/2 00:00:00 ps
<georover> jgrover@rivendell:~$
<sysrage> mnoir: i understand. but they have beta3.. beta5 fixes a ton of stuff in beta3
<mnoir> i know - sometimes they are slow... :)
<HyperDevil> thanks :)
<ph8> does anyone know a way to make say, xine, start with certain arguments every time?
<LjL> !paste | georover
<ubotu> georover: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atlef> g2g
<sysrage> alias xine=xine --myargs works if you're starting it from CLI
<cbrake> trying to get wpa working w/ 6.06?  I think my system is up to date, but I only see options for wep?
<andrej> stefg: Thanks, awesome, I'm all set:  dpkg --get-selections | awk '$2 ~ /install/' > myselections
<CraZy675> anyone have a link to a tutorial on installing webmin?
<georover> sorry- was only 4 lines...
<linux_kid> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> andrej: hehe
<CraZy675> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<MikeD_> anyone have a url to a howto for fixing a corrupted filesystem?
<linux_kid> <CraZy675> just install the .deb, it will work fine
<andrej> Nice feature... hope I can get blinking amarok to work this time around :D
<CraZy675> linux_kid: should I be using something else?
<CraZy675> i just want a web gui to control my firewall
<linux_kid> CraZy675: webmin is fine... just install the .deb file from webmin's site.  Do you know how to install .deb's?
<tsoler> mnoir:
<georover> ?part
<crazyidiot> um, is anybody else having trouble with ati drivers? I am
<crazyidiot> i looked around but nothing w orked
<tsoler> guys how i ask help from ubotu?
<Adlai> tsoler, !question
<CraZy675> linux_kid: yea i can handle .debs thanks
<tsoler> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<linux_kid> tsoler put a "!" and then your keyword
<wasp_ems> hello..does anyone know to tell me when is the swap supposed to be used?
<X-Fau1t> wow, how many people here :)
<tsoler> fantastico
<X-Fau1t> in russian #ubuntu therea only 17 people _
<MikeD_> !file system
<linux_kid> wasp_ems: its like window's paging file (virtual memory)
<manmadha> hee is there any cmd to login as root user on ftp server from host>
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<X-Fau1t> does anybody know, how to play cs 1.6 game from wine?!
<manmadha> I am new to networks
<linux_kid> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<andrej> wasp_ems: when a) there's a shortage of available RAM or b) a processes code in RAM wasn't accessed in a while
<phonox> christiane: boot with your live-cd and copy /etc/xorg.conf to a safe place i.e. usb-stick
<X-Fau1t> does anybody know, how to play cs 1.6 game from wine?!
<wasp_ems> thank you
<tsoler> !gis
<stefg> manmadha: you know how a telephone works, don't you? :-) So you're /not/ new to networks ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeD_> pi is exactly equal to 3
<tsoler> !qgis
<ubotu> qgis: Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-4.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7340 kB, installed size 20144 kB
<linux_kid> !pi
<ubotu> pi: Compute Archimedes' constant Pi to arbitrary precision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-1 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<manmadha> stefg, ha ha ... so it is not possible..?
<MikeD_> well at least someone is reading what i'm typing :)
<stefg> manmadha: sorry i didn't get yout initial question, what was it?
<MikeD_> i can't boot anymore - the console is filled with errors about the harddrive - i don't know how to fix it
<crazyidiot> i realized irc is a bad place to ask questions
<andrej> manmadha: only if you set-up the ftp server VERY stupidly
<MikeD_> i really don't want to have to destroy all the data on the hdd
<manmadha> stefg, it is possible to login as root from ftp client?
<X-Fau1t>    -? )))
<io] nowhere> hi all :) I have a domain that doesn't get accepted by google hosted for mail, I don't have much experience with ubuntu although I use it on my server where the domain is at as well... How hard is it to install a mailserver? And what program would you suggest?
<manmadha> andrej, ohh..... that mean?
<XiXaQ> How do I do "dir /s filename.ext" in linux? That is, find out where a spesific file is?
<andrej> That it would b appallingly bad practice to try what you're trying
<stefg> manmadha: oh, i don't know, but for things like that i'd rather use openssh or somthing like that...
<X-Fau1t> Gnome suxxx, kde rulezz
<noct3rn> FATAL: Error inserting jfs (/lib modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/fs/jfs/jfs.ko): Cannot allocate memory --- am I missing something besides "sudo modprobe jfs" to load jfs support ?
<flodine> please
<narvik86> XiXaQ: ls command?
<manmadha> stefg, thank uuuu......
<chrisjw> i've put tahoma in my ~/.fonts directory, it works for most applications but not amsn, any reason for this/
<andrej> XiXaQ: either locate (if locate/slocate is installed), or find (man find for details)
<stefg> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<stefg> ^^ is not installed by default, manmadha ,
<manmadha> stefg, he..I didn't find 'openssh' cmd
<manmadha> ohh
<manmadha> ok then i have to install it... ;)
<stefg> manmadha: sudo aptitude insatll openssh-server
<stefg> manmadha: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<pop1348> salut
<somerville32> Hello pop1348
<madman91> hello all
<pop1348> je suis pass  edgy mais j'arrive pas  installer les pilote nvidia
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<La_PaRCa> !fr
<pop1348> avec easy ubuntu
<madman91> i plugged in a usb reader and it does not mount or show up anywhere.. its not in fdisk -l ... not in mount ... anyways.. i have the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog and kernel in the pastebin .. http://madman91.pastebin.ca/281470 .. any ideas?
<stefg> B-)
<pop1348> il est marqu qu'il faut insrer le cd ubuntu 6.10
<pop1348> mais je lai pas j'ai que l'alternate
<Armen>    -? )))
<pop1348> comment faire ?
<La_PaRCa> !fr > pop1348
<regeya> whee.
<Random_Transit> pop1348, pour le francais, allez a #ubuntu-fr
<Desert88> hey could someone help me I feel kind of retarded lol
<Desert88> Im just got amarok
<somerville32> !ask | Desert88
<ubotu> Desert88: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Random_Transit> Desert88, what's your question
<regeya> Desert88: and just having amarok makes you retarded?  !ask
<Desert88> k
<regeya> so is the bod called Random_Transit now
<Random_Transit> lol
<regeya> s/bod/bot/
<Random_Transit> nope
<Desert88> well I was trying to listen to one of the radio streams and it says its playing but I dont hear anything
<Random_Transit> i just speak a bit of french
<Desert88> but sound works find on anything else
<Random_Transit> hmm
<madman91> anyone have any ideas with my problem
<Desert88> like on firefox
<Desert88> so its nothing with hardware
<pop1348> ok thanks
<Desert88> and I dont have any music files on this os
<Desert88> so i cant test amarok any other way
<regeya> well, I was at work for a while, but now it's time to mosey back home.  working on weekends sucks.
<MikeD_> Can i reinstall from the live cd without losing all the data on my haddrive?
<Random_Transit> Desert88, do you have amarok-arts installed?
<Desert88> no
<Neocorp> is there a way to "pin" a gdesklets-desklet to the desktop so it wont be minimized when clicking the "show desktop" icon?
<Desert88> do i need that for amarok
<saif> i am tring to change the sudoers file, that i should add default !env_reset, is it ok if i do this? (safe)
<Random_Transit> Desert88, that's the problem
<Desert88> ah ok
<Desert88> I will go install it
<saharaab> hallo
<phonox> EVERYONE: can someone plz try to /msg me? christiane said my privacy settings seem to disallow it...
<wheels3572> How do I go about using a .bin file under Ubuntu?
<madman91> i plugged in a usb reader and it does not mount or show up anywhere.. its not in fdisk -l ... not in mount ... anyways.. i have the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog and kernel in the pastebin .. http://madman91.pastebin.ca/281470 .. any ideas?
<saharaab> can anyone tell me what's better EXT3 or Reiser??
<Neocorp> is there a way to "pin" a gdesklets-desklet to the desktop so it wont be minimized when clicking the "show desktop" icon?
<phonox> thanks! enough. anyone experienced any problems messaging me?
<phonox> hmm
<Curs0r> does anyone know if opengl works over xdmcp?
<wheels3572> What is a .bin file for Linux
<Random_Transit> wheels3572, it could be a couple things
<Curs0r> or more precisely, beryl?
<Random_Transit> wheels3572, most likely an executable file
<HYB> Does anyone know of a PHP editor with FTP for ubuntu?
<phonox> wheels: executables are
<wheels3572> Random_Transit, how do I unpack it?
<Random_Transit> HYB, Zend Studio
<HYB> Random_Transit, thanks <3
<Random_Transit> wheels3572, ./filename.bin
<Desert88> is there anything else I need to do after installing amarok arts to get it to work?
<Desert88> because I installed it and restarted amarok and its still not working
<phonox> wheels: you can chmod +x them and then execute by ./something.bin
<graft> ugh, don't use arts
<Random_Transit> Desert88, best bet is to open synaptic and search for amarok
<madman91> saharaab: i heard that reisferfs is faster..
<christiane_> Hello. What is the cleanest way to modprobe ndiswrapper at system start?
<Desert88> thats what I did
<HYB> Random_Transit, that's not free... is it?
<Desert88> I installed amarok
<madman91> saharaab: ext3 is slower.. but more stable i think... i'm sure my friend google knows :D
<Desert88> and then installed arts
<wheels3572> Random_Transit, Im having an issue ever since I updated to Edgy I cant see NOTHING on my desktop any idea why
<graft> reiser is faster if you have directories with LOTS of files in 'em
<cjtenny> hey somebody.... why is it that I can't seem to install any of the x-devel packages?  i get a bunch of apt and/or dpkg errors.....
<wheels3572> it's like it's in another area
<saharaab> can i convert reiser to ext3??
<graft> otherwise i think they're pretty much equivalent...
<cjtenny> ext is my preference
<HYB> any one else with suggestions for a PHP editor with built in FTP?
<Random_Transit> wheels3572, because edgy is buggy
<graft> Desert88: seriously, don't use arts...
<cjtenny> hey somebody.... why is it that I can't seem to install any of the x-devel packages?  i get a bunch of apt and/or dpkg errors.....
<cjtenny> (in edgy)
<wheels3572> But if I goto Thunar and click on Deskto
<graft> cjtenny: like what?
<wheels3572> I see EVERYTHING
<ph8> HYB: gedit?
<cjtenny> graft, hold on a sec lemme get one name
<wasp_ems> hello..i have a laptop on 2.8mhz and 512ram..i am going to install bebian and kde on it..does anyone know if by adding karamba applets and panel will affect my overall performance?
<madman91> saharaab: no idea... look it up
<HYB> ph8, i don't think that has built in FTP
<ph8> you can mount ftp filesystems with gnome
<ph8> same thing
<ugarit> my firefox 2.0 crahes every few minutes!  anyone else have this problem?
<Random_Transit> wheels3572, sounds like the gnome-desktop executable is crashing
<wasp_ems> ugarit, i do
<cjtenny> graft, libglu1-mesa-dev depends libglu1-mesa certain version but a newer one is to be installed
<wheels3572> I get no error msgs
<wheels3572> I just cant see anything on desktop
<cjtenny> graft, i'm trying to install opengl development libs
<ugarit> wasp_ems: so I guess there's a bug!
<wheels3572> but if I go into Thunar I can click on Desktop and see it all
<Random_Transit> wheels3572, that's really odd...did you upgrade or is this a fresh install?
<wheels3572> Upgrade
<Random_Transit> ahh
<Random_Transit> that's it then
<graft> cjtenny: um, apt-cache policy libglu1-mesa-dev
<wasp_ems> ugarit, yeah i guess so..i tried uninstalling and installing again but nothing..so i just added konqueror
<Random_Transit> you're one of the many casualties of the dapper/edgy upgrade, wheels3572
<wasp_ems> ugarit, probably will install an older version to be fine
<wheels3572> Random_Transit, ok how do I fix this then lol
<Random_Transit> wheels3572, my suggestion, back up your data, and reinstall edgy
<madman91> i plugged in a usb reader and it does not mount or show up anywhere.. its not in fdisk -l ... not in mount ... anyways.. i have the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog and kernel in the pastebin .. http://madman91.pastebin.ca/281470 .. any ideas?
<cjtenny> graft, what about it?
<Nippoo> gr. ubuntu + SMB networks = not good.
<wheels3572> I dont have my cd burner running so
<wheels3572> I cant do that
<Random_Transit> otherwise you're likely to see a whole mess of new problems
<wheels3572> thats why I just did the upgrade
<wheels3572> lol
<graft> cjtenny: what version is it trying to install?
<Random_Transit> wheels3572, then downgrade to Breezy for now
<wheels3572> ok
<Desert88> how can I get music from my ipod to amarok?
<cjtenny> graft, it depends 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 but it's installing  6.5.1+cvs20060824 of libglu1-mesa (whatlibglu1-mesa-dev depends on)
<Random_Transit> Desert88, right click on a song on the ipod and hit save to library
<phonox> christiane: do you experience better video performance now?
<Desert88> k
<graft> cjtenny: um, you got some extra repositories in your sources.list?
<ubun> how do i install flash 9 on ubuntu ? i have backports enabled
<Random_Transit> ubun, you need wine
<Flannel> Random_Transit: no he doesn't
<ubun> i mean the player
<Random_Transit> wha?!
<ubun> i dont want to create flash movies :P
<Random_Transit> really??
<Flannel> ubun: it's in backports, so it should show up in your repository
<cjtenny> graft, a few....
<graft> ubun: you have to download the binary from adobe site
<Flannel> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<wasp_ems> does anyone know the reasons that a cpu might be 100% most of the time when running applications?
<ubun> flannel know what it's called in synaptic?
<graft> cjtenny: apt-cache policy libglu1-mesa will show you where it's getting that cvs one from, disable that source and it oughta work
<ubun> it's not under the name 'flash*'
<Random_Transit> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<cjtenny> ok
<cjtenny> hmm it's from http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<Flannel> ubun: you sure you have backports enabled?  I can't image it'd be called something without flash in the name.
<cjtenny> graft, hmm it's from http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<tchris> Is there an easy way to get ubuntu 6.10 to support my widescreen? I have a Dell 2005FPW and an ATi X800
<ubun> flannel well i did waht the docs said and uncommented the backports line from sources.list
<ubun> or is there more i have to do ?
<graft> cjtenny: urm. wtf. my edgy mirror doesn't have that...
<Flannel> ubun: no, that's really it
<cjtenny> graft, yeah mine's not listed in sources.list
<cjtenny> graft, can you send me a good sources.list?
<Zaggynl> which kernel is better suited for amd64: k7, 686 or 386?
<Flannel> Zaggynl: none of those are 64bit kernels
<ubun> flashplayer-nonfree is all that turns up in synaptic after adding backports, and it says it's verison 7.0.63
<graft> um, i'm using http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu, cjtenny
<Zaggynl> Flannel, actually I want to use 32bit :)
<cjtenny> graft, cat souces.list | grep Packages yields nothing
<cjtenny> graft, what?
<Flannel> Zaggynl: using dapper? or edgy?
<[Relic] > how do I list all installed packages?
<Zaggynl> Flannel, dapper
<Flannel> ubun: pastebin your sources.list please
<Flannel> Zaggynl: k7 is amd specific, but any of those will work fine
<graft> cjtenny: edit your sources.list and change archive.ubuntu.com to ftp.ussg.iu.edu
<wheels3572> HOw do I go about finding that one file that I have here that I just downloaded
<cjtenny> ok....
<Desert88> Hey whoever told me to add music from my ipod to amarok, right click and click add to lib, I dont get that option when I right click a track on my ipod, any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<cjtenny> graft, for every source?
<Zaggynl> Flannel, I'm wondering if there will be any performance boost between 386 and k7
<cjtenny> and graft, is that ok for edgy?
<cjtenny> graft, also -- is that plenty fast?
<Flannel> Zaggynl: yeah, normal optomization stuff
<ubul4> i just installed ubuntu. it reports the sound card as 'ALI 5451', but there is no sound. Anyone got an idea as where to look?
<graft> cjtenny: yeah it's an ubuntu mirror, not sure why there's the diff... it's a university line, so it's hella fast
<tchris> Is there an easy way to get ubuntu 6.10 to support my widescreen? I have a Dell 2005FPW and an ATi X800
<vanberge> tchris: you probably need to install the ati drivers
<wheels3572> Random_Transit, How do I go about finding a file I just downloaded and knowing where it's path is?  Can I do it via cli so I know the exact path?
<tchris> there are no widescreen resolutions available
<Flannel> tchris: so, add one
<graft> ubul4: sure you have all the appropriate mixer volumes turned up?
<cjtenny> so graft i change to ftp:/ftp.ussg.iu.edu/ ?
<tchris> Flannel, is there a way to do this without editing large, confusing text files?
<vanberge> can anybody comment on feisty's wlan support?  i have a wlan card that has yet to be supported in any single *nix
<cjtenny> (change http://*/ to that?)
<ubun> flannel my bad, i didnt uncomment both backport lines, didnt notice the second one, works now :)
<graft> cjtenny: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/, not ftp:
<cjtenny> ok
<ubul4> graft: yes the ALSA mixer looks ok.
<vanberge> ^ card mentioned above = netgear WG511 v2
<graft> ubul4: um, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Flannel> graft: don't be stupid
<bruenig> vanberge, I would assume #ubuntu+1 would be able to field that question better
<graft> Flannel: beg pardon?
<vanberge> !#ubuntu+1 | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<strabes> tchris: you should install the proprietary ATI drivers. look here for how: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubun> how come firefox 2 doesnt show up in backports
<tchris> Thank you strabes
<ubul4> graft: nothing, just hangs. i killed it with ctrl+c
<madman91> ubun: if you find an answer to your question please tell me it :D i too want to experiment with firefox 2
<Desert88> hey guys Im going insane
<Desert88> I cant here anything out of amarok
<Desert88> and I cant get the music off my ipod
<bruenig> madman91, you aren't missing much believe me
<drkm> Des: test
<Desert88> ?
<drkm> sorry, just testing my auto complete
<madman91> bruenig: i know .. i just want one more thing on my list of pointless things to do
<Desert88> oh
<drkm> Desk: test
<drkm> Desker: test
<madman91> i plugged in a usb reader and it does not mount or show up anywhere.. its not in fdisk -l ... not in mount ... anyways.. i have the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog and kernel in the pastebin .. http://madman91.pastebin.ca/281470 .. any ideas?
<cjtenny> graft, can you send me a good sources.list?  i did it and it can't find any of them
<drkm> Des: test
<Desert88> so anyone have any ideas
<Flannel> !firefox | madman91, ubun
<ubun> ah man, i uninstalled flash7 player and sound was working again, then i installed flash 9 player and it's back to not working (in my mp3 players)
<ubotu> madman91, ubun: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Desert88> why I cant hear anything out of amarok
<bruenig> madman91, you can get the firefox from getfirefox.com, all you have to do is extract it and run the firefox script in the directory
<drkm> :deser:
<drkm> :Des
<drkm> Des: test
<ubun> Desert88:  you need the mp3 codecs
<Desert88> how can I get those
<cjtenny> graft, can you send me a good sources.list?  i did it and it can't find any of them
<graft> cjtenny: yeah hode on
<cjtenny> graft, k thanks
<ubun> !restricted | desert88
<ubotu> desert88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luki_> helo :)
<graft> cjtenny: you should get by with just this one line: deb http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
* Burkaya se vaaaaaa!!!!
<Taa5i> Hello.  I am attempting to install the Server edition of Edgy Eft onto a laptop with no CD rom drive and which cannot boot from USB.  How might I go about this please?
<Flannel> !install | Taa5i
<ubotu> Taa5i: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Flannel> Taa5i: first link, lots of methods
<graft> ubul4: you don't get any 'device busy' thing with that?
<nothlit> Anyone have experience with ext3 corruption? I'm trying to delete/restore a file that cannot be modified or read in any way with root privileges.
<SpiX^> what do i need to start a psyBNC ?
<cjtenny> graft, ah thanks now it's updating... now to hope that i can install the x dev packages
<ubun> ok nm sound does work with flash9, man linux is weird with multimedia stuff
<cjtenny> no graft i still get the error with libglu1-mesa
<ubul4> graft: no nothing, it just sits and waits until I kill it with ctrl+c
<bruenig> ubun, blame closed formats
<mats> ubuntu and multimedia is a little bit corky
<ubun> i do :)
<ubun> google should make an operating system
<SpiX^> what do i need to start a psyBNC ? some one ?
<ubun> backports/flash9 seem to have fixed everything in dapper
<strabes> Ubun: i've heard something like goobuntu is in the works
<strabes> dunno though
<mats> SpiX^: thats not a "ubuntu" question. Read on the bnc-site ;) i dont know.. havnt set up a bouncer for years
<SpiX^> i can typ make it is a erro then
<strabes> ubun: they use it internally, inside the googleplex
<cjtenny> graft?....
<ubun> strabes oh yeah i heard about that too i think
<mats> SpiX^: what does the error say?
<cjtenny> graft i still get the error with libglu1-mesa
<strabes> ubun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu
<SpiX^> can i past it here?
<Flannel> !paste | SpiX^
<ubotu> SpiX^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Administrator> SpiX^, no.
<mats> use pastbin ;)
<noelferreira> hi have wireless driver rt61 working on amd64 edgy. however i can't use the file /etc/network/interfaces. if i do that the system crashes. i have to run manually 'dhclient ra0' every reboot. any solution?
<Capslock118> how do i use the is32-libs?
<vanberge> noelferreira: are you using WPA?
<noelferreira> nothing vanberge
<Administrator> noelferreira, you can not use rt61 driver using smp / preempt kernel.
<noelferreira> open wireless. only mac adress
<vanberge> noelferreira: sorry, that was my only suggestion...  :-/
<Administrator> noelferreira, use 386 kernel
<SpiX^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37445/
<Curs0r> http://123pichosting.com/images/9844Screenshot-1.jpg
<noelferreira> how can i Administrator? it is working fine. i  only have to turn it on manually
<Administrator> noelferreira, You can read all about the issues on the rt61 and rt related driver forums.
<noelferreira> Administrator: i have to delete /etc/network/interfaces fie
<Administrator> noelferreira, you could use wpa.
<noelferreira> lol Administrator i spend my time in there
<mats> Curs0r: seen it before ;)
<noelferreira> i dont need encryptation Administrator
<Administrator> noelferreira, show me your /etc/network/interfaces
<Administrator> you can use wpa without encryption to
<noelferreira> i don't use it Administrator, ii have to delete it
<noelferreira> or my system hang up
<Administrator> no.
<Desert88> should i have my amarok set to the xines or arts engine?
<Administrator>  /etc/network/interfaces is part of the base system
<ub12> How do I tell which of my usb ports is usb2 ans usb1?
<mats> SpiX^: install gcc
<SpiX^> how ?
<noelferreira> ya i know Administrator but i have to delete it or my system won't start up
<mats> SpiX^: 'sudo apt-get install gcc'
<gouki> !paste > gouki
<Desert88> should i use xine engine or arts engine for amarok?
<mats> SpiX^: and dont make the psyBNC as root :p
<Administrator> noelferreira, you can just turn it off as a service or just comment the part you don't need out.
<Capslock118> i got cedega to work :)
<jughead>  what command do I use to find out how much of my RAM is being used as video memory?  I have an intel 940GM pci express integrated graphics
<Administrator> noelferreira, what makes you so sure your system freezes because of the file and not what's in the file?
<Desert88> anyone know which engine to use arts or xine
<Desert88> for amarok
<SpiX^> i have it alreddy
<mats> Capslock118: now you can run any games you want - allmost ;) Enjoy!
<Moosejaw> hey all...how can i get streaming video in firefox if it needs windows media player 10?
<ubul4> how do I install packages without an internet connection?
<Capslock118> mats: yeah, im sure it wont work right when i run the game, but its atleast installing WoW
<narvik86> jughead: i think you can only check it in BIOS
<Duesentrieb> Desert88: if you are using kde, i would recommend arts. under gnome, not.
<ub12> Desert88 I have used arts before but remember there were some timeout issues
<noelferreira> ok Administrator its not because of the file. its because of the part related with ra0
<jughead> oh ok thanks narvik86
<noelferreira> but i don't use eth0 so the file is not necessary
<Administrator> noelferreira, then just comment it out and write your own script that setups ra0
<Desert88> ok
<mats> ubul4: dpkg -i file.deb
<Administrator> noelferreira, altough I think you misconfigured your /etc/network/ineterfaces
<Moosejaw> hey all...how can i get streaming video in firefox if it needs windows media player 10?  Can anyone help me out?
<graft> Moosejaw: is it DRM'd?
<mats> Moosejaw: i think VLC has a plugin for firefox
<strabes> Moosejaw: mplayer firefox plugin
<strabes> or vlc
<Administrator> Moosejaw, install w32codecs and juse mplayerplugin
<Fleebailey33> mozilla
<Fleebailey33> so firefox would work
<mats> ah, mplayer it is :p
<ppd> g
<Desert88> Im seriously going insane lol I cannot get any sound to come out of amarok
<Moosejaw> sure but this is specifically asking for windows media player
<Desert88> streams say they are playing but I dont hear them
<Moosejaw> but maybe i dont have the plugins installed i gues
<ubul4> mats: and where can I get the .deb files?
<Duesentrieb> hmm... does anyone know how to find out the model id of an asus laptop? the manual sais Z53J, but that doesn't seem to be the actual model name (the ASUS site doesn't know it)
<onofrio> help for mount USB partition with GRUB
<mikeo1> how do i make double click maximise windows
<noelferreira> Administrator: how can write a scrip for two different conecntions
<khatun> are there ubuntu edgy packages for fglrx 8.32.5 anywhere?
<Adlai> Desert88, alsamixer
<Desert88> whats alsamixer?
<Desert88> should i install it
<Adlai> lets you control volume
<besucher> i m sorry for disturbing i only have a small  question which should be easy to answer... at the moment i'm using x-chat and i don know this prog, normally using mirc... i simply can't find the posibilty of joining another network which is not given in the list of networks but i know for sure that it exists
<mats> ubul4: on the internet, or from your ubuntu-cds. You can even do 'sudo rm /etc/apt/source-list ; sudo apt-setup'
<dcmoore1> hi
<Desert88> volume of amarok or system
<Desert88> ?
<mats> and then make cd insted of the net to make it get packes
<strabes> Desert88: does sound work normally?
<Administrator> noelferreira, well just use lo or whatever in /etc/network/interfaces and add another init startup script that setsup your ra0. check out /etc/init.d/skeleton
<noelferreira> Administrator: i web one with wep and another open. i need that it knows wich one to connect. do you know what i mean?
<Desert88> yes
<Adlai> Desert88, system
<Desert88> adlai: the sound works on the system fine
<Adlai> oh never mind then
<Administrator> noelferreira, checkout man iwlist
<strabes> Desert88: install alsa-oss
<Desert88> what will that do?
<strabes> then run firefox with aoss in front of it like "aoss firefox"
<Adlai> strabes, it's amarok, not firefox
<mikeo1> how do i make double clicking on menus maximise windows
<Loran_> Hello, i have problem with starting Ubuntu Live CD... When I run it my screen is filled by strips, please contact me on private chat! ;(
<Desert88> all my sound works fine everwhere else but amarok
<Desert88> I cant hear streams
<Desert88> even though it says they are playing
<strabes> Adlai: they'll all monopolize my soundcard - i'll only be able to use one of them at a time
<strabes> with sound
<Desert88> and I cant hear files off my ipod
<Moosejaw> hey guys...can u see if you can stream video from last nights hockey games from nhl.com?
<Moosejaw> i have the plugins installed of mplayer and vlc...
<Moosejaw> but nothing comes up when i try to view the vids
<Adlai> strabes, sounds like you need to fix your mixer
<Adlai> not that I would know how
<mikeo1> found it nevermind
<Administrator> moonlite, did you install mozilla-mplayer?
<strabes> Adlai: it works with aoss in front of everything
<Administrator> i mean Moosejaw
<mats> strabes: maybe try using Gstreamer? ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GstreamerAudioBackend?highlight=%28gstreamer%29 )
<Moosejaw> hehe
<Moosejaw> yes
<noelferreira> can you send to me your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<noelferreira> can you send to me your /etc/network/interfaces ? Administrator
<Administrator> Moosejaw, check with about:plugins in firefox if the correct plugins are listed and only use one video emeeded extention.
<Administrator> *embeded
<mats> hehe
<Administrator> Moosejaw, also check for sure that your system is cabable of viewing the format.
<iturk> hi there my friends !! is there any think like visual studio for linux for web develop ??
<mats> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Moosejaw> theyre all installed
<Administrator> iturk, yes there is, non-free and free. try bluefish for webdevelopment or screem, man apt-cache (search for 'search")
<saharaab_> what's the default FS in ubuntu reiser or ext3?
<Adlai> ext3
<iturk> Administrator: you mean search for webdevelopment
<mats> ext3
<Moosejaw> Admin: could you possibly check the link and see if it plays for you?
<Moosejaw> it doesnt make sense why it wouldnt stream
<Administrator> iturk, search for editor and grep for tags like HTML
<SpiX^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37446/ ???
<Administrator> iturk,some advice, try emacs, might take a while to get used to, but after you get used to it and you know what it is capable of, you'll love it. It's the most extensible editor out there. Try #emacs.
<Administrator> #emacs
<iturk> Administrator: apt-cache search editor | grep html -> proofgeneral-doc !! just this !!
<Administrator> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Administrator> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Administrator> iturk, try capital letters for html
<Administrator> iturk, bluefish is in universe do you have the right repository's in your sources.list?
<iturk> Administrator: i use visual studio for devoloping web stuf in windows i am trying to find something similar in linux i dont want console stuf !!
<iturk> Administrator: yes i can search for it
<oneironaut> hello
<saharaab_> hello
<Administrator> iturk, well there is no console stuff in there.
<ryanakca> would dmesg have the logs for the creation of /etc/fstab at installation?
<Administrator> iturk, only gui.
<laboratorio6> hola
<tomh-> try aptana for a html editor
<tomh-> its the best~
<jprieur-macbook> hello, I just finished the installation of edgy on macbook and my wifi card isn't recognized, could anybody gimme some help?
<ub12> How do I tell which of my usb ports is usb2 and usb1? I can see 3 usb1 and 1 usb2 on lspci but which ones are they on the computer? I can see my device on lsusb.
<Arigato> what is a good ftp program that automatically switches between binary and ascii?
<iturk> Administrator: i already try quanta for it but i think that visual studio its much powerfull !! i would like to find something similar
<tomh-> iturk: aptana
<Administrator> iturk, take a while, experiment with edtiors, try vim and emacs, these are the two most used and advanced editors out there. ( #emacs , #vim )
<BioVorE> Arigato: most ftp clients do
<Moosejaw> can someone go to nhl.com and try to view the streaming video highlights and let me know if it works for you?
<iturk> Administrator: i understand
<mats> Arigato: ncftp
<oneironaut> ive just a short question, ive mounted my windows-hda5 to /media/windows-D. if i want to go to /media/windows-D ive got the message "Permission denied..."
<SpiX^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37446/ ??? what is wron ?
<gouki> Moosejaw: Do you have Flash9 BETA installed?
<Moosejaw> i think so
<Moosejaw> sorry..yes i do
<Moosejaw> :)
<oneironaut> can anyone help me pls.. i use kubuntu 610
<gouki> oneironaut: #kubuntu
<Dina>  
<iturk> tomh-: i will check it
<gouki> !kubuntu | oneironaut
<ubotu> oneironaut: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<reverseblade> is GNASH usuable instead of flash, does it work in youtube ?
<oneironaut> hehe thx gouki, i know that kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<iturk> Administrator: i will check bluefish
<oneironaut> but i think my question is equal to ubuntu/kubuntu
<Administrator> iturk, my personal favor: emacs.
<kejoki42> oh, there's something besides emacs?  ;)
<iturk> Administrator: i understand your point but if the ide its more user friendly then you can program more efficiently and more fast
<reverseblade> Administrator, yes but real men use vim
<mats> oneironaut: im a fan of rtfm :p try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Administrator> iturk, emacs works keyboard binding.
<iturk> Administrator: i usually use vim but only for c programming
<Administrator> i see.
<reverseblade> vim rocks
<jon_> I am an emacs guy myself
<oneironaut> yes youre right mats.. but i thounght my questions is so simple that anyone can explain me the my failure in 1 minute
<strabes> kind of a weird question: is there a way to turn off that annoying zooming rectangle that appears when I click a shortcut on my panel?
<mats> reverseblade: gvim \o/
<strabes> which signals that the program is being opend
<reverseblade> mats, same stuff
<oneironaut> but thx for the link...
<Moosejaw> can someone try to get the video to work on nhl.com?
<ub12> Moosejaw I went to nhl.com and tried to play highlights and I got the message "mrl deformed". I have gxine plugin.
<Moosejaw> just to make sure it aint me...and its them.
<iturk> tomh-: aptana looks like eclipse !!
<Moosejaw> ubl2 thanks
<Moosejaw> so its them?
<jon_> I want beryl to work with the dbus any tip on how to set this up quickly?
<mats> reverseblade: i know :p didnt mean to send the msg.. enter insted of backspace
<ub12> I'll try and play something else
<christiane> Hello. I have 6 partitions but the kernel only recognized 5 of them. Any idea?
<iturk> tomh-: can you do drag and drop of thinks like bottons ??
<jon_> what filesystems are the partitions?
<reverseblade> christiane, simple five fingers five partitions that's it :)
<christiane> reverseblade: ???
<strabes> christiane: is one of them ntfs?
<ub12> Moosejaw Yeah it is them I got another stream to play: "saves of the week"
<reverseblade> christiane, ignore it , just a bad joke, but I admit I laughed a lot
<jon_> Its got to be an ntfs
<Moosejaw> k...geeze..losers
<Moosejaw> thanks man
<christiane> reverseblade: :)
<christiane> strabes: Yes, but that one is shown.
<jon_> how strange
<strabes> christiane: which one isn't being shown
<jon_> swap maybe?
<jon_> it might be a mounting issue
<netcrash> Hello, what is the latest version of ubuntu , dapper ?/topic
<netcrash> sorry neverming that above question
<strabes> netcrash: edgy 6.10
<jon_> 6.10 - edgy
<jon_> lol
<strabes> jon_: that's what i was thinking - she probably has to edit her /etc/fstab
<christiane> strabes, jon_: There are: prim: 1, 2, ext: 3: log: 5, 6, 7, 8. Number 8 is not recognized.
<veljko> Hi everyone. Is there a way to enable OpenGL if usin sis 661 vga card? thanks
<Curs0r> veljko, if there is you probably won't be happy with it lol
<strabes> what file system is 8, and is it in your /etc/fstab
<strabes> christiane:  what file system is 8, and is it in your /etc/fstab, and is it /dev/sda8?
<jon_> OpenGL on a vga card - not the best idea
<jon_> if so is /dev/sda8 in /media/
<jon_> (monted somewhere)
<jon_> why must I lag so much on irc
<christiane> strabes: disc is sda. 1: vfat, 2: ntfs, 5: swap, 6: reiserfs (/), 7: ext3, 8: none.
<jon_> My campus network sucks
<h0ndaracer2> hello everyone
<veljko> On a laptop under windows i get some HW accseleration. Under linux cant ewen use screensaver if 3d... thats the thing
<strabes> christiane: 8 has no file system type? that's probably why ubuntu isn't recognizing it. it doesn't know what it is. you need to install gparted and format it as something, and then mount it in /etc/fstab
<Curs0r> my cable inet is glorious 1300kb/s from most repos
<oneironaut> ok... ive mounted my partitions... thx guys =)
<strabes> Curs0r: that's super fast wow
<christiane> strabes: Why do I have to format it to let it be recognized?
<jon_> I have over 200 ms of lag
<Curs0r> strabes, it can get up to 1600
<strabes> Curs0r: nice one
<kejoki42> amd Turion64 x2, nvidia c51 w/ hidef audio, etherenet, usb, pci , nvidia geforce 6150, broadcom wireless nic ... no sound, no gl, can't get the dratted proprietary nvidia driver to compile and acpi doesn't work.  Anyone been through this, or something similar?
<Nippoo> wow. I've got 6000 =)
<jon_> on good days I can get 2000
<Curs0r> i'm so happy i moved back to a real city lol
<christiane> strabes: That's my problem: $
<christiane> ls /dev/sda*
<christiane> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda7
<vanberge> anybody know of a "qucksilver" type application for ubuntu/gnome ? thanks in advance!
<strabes> christiane: i don't know. does it show up in gparted?
<christiane> strabes: sfdisk, cfdisk and fdisk -l show it.
<levander> Is there a good pixel ruler I can install?
<strabes> christiane: just format it to ext3 using gparted and then it should show up. if not then i dunno sorry. i g2g
<jon_> christiane: can you see it in the "disks" utility?
<christiane> strabes: I can't format it when it doesn't exist, do I?
<Duesentrieb> levander: kruler for kde...
<firebird619> Where is KDE installed to when installed via the kubuntu-desktop package? I am trying to install KDEnlive and it asks for where KDE is installed.
<christiane> jon_: What is the "disks" utility?
<foo> I'm having a little issue with grub. Basically, I took hard drives and put them in a new system weith new proc/mobo/RAM. I got into a live cd and corrected fstab and the menu.lst for grub. I replaced all /dev/hda with /dev/hdb .. since before the change I was on hda, but now hdb. Now, everything works fine. However, grub takes about a minute to load and show the operating systems. I'm thinking I need to change something there but I don't ...
<foo> ... know what exactly, any ideas?
<jon_> christiane:  if you can see it in gparted then you could format it
<levander> Duesentrieb: I'd rather not install all the kde libraries, is there one for gnome?
<Duesentrieb> very likely
<levander> "apt-cache search ruler" only shows up kruler
<jon_> christiane:  are you using gnome?
<ub12> I am trying to put ext2 onto an external 80G usb harddrive and it is taking forever does anyone have anytips to speed it up?
<jon_> ub12 try different drivers
<Duesentrieb> levander: google sais: http://directory.fsf.org/all/gnome-screen-ruler.html
<christiane> jon_: Does that matter?
<h0ndaracer2>  i got a little problem during installation it says Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):how do i setup the first part where it says i.e.
<ub12> jon_ how do I do that? I am just using mkfs
<christiane> jon_: I'm using bash right now.
<jon_> christiane:  no nor really but the tool i was talking about is in gnome
<jon_> christiane:  if you are running kde than you would use a different tool
<levander> Duesentrieb: any idea what package that application is in?
<Duesentrieb> levander: doesn't seem to be in the repos
<levander> damn
<matt_____> can someone walk me through setting up an extra hard drive to automount?
<tarzan_> hi... i'm wondering.. gtk2/qt apps seem really unresponsive and slow compared to windows on my athlon 2000... is the cpu just to slow for today's linux widget libs or am i doing something wrong?
<ub12> h0ndaracer2, just type "/usr/lib/mozilla"
<jon_> matt_____ are you using gnome or kde
<matt_____> gnome
<christiane> jon_: I can't believe it. I created a fs with `parted` and now the device extsts.
<h0ndaracer2> it dont work
<fiveiron> anyone using lirc?
<h0ndaracer2> even tho that is the location
<Duesentrieb> levander: http://www.google.com/search?q=gruler+deb
<wuman> Hi somebody knows arstechnica.com? its a technology news blog, like slashdot, but i would like to be sure that information provided by arstechnica are reliable, anybody read this site everyday?
<jon_> matt_____ you could use a nautilus script (in kde you would just right click and say automount)
<h0ndaracer2> it says its not a directory
<matt_____> are you saying i should give kde a try?
<jon_> matt___ no not if that is all you want to do
<strabes> matt_____: in gnome you can go to system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<itsmabus> When I boot up my system according to the tutorial on encrypting root/swap with dm-crypt.. it says that /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz cannot be found. What should I do? I believe it's preventing me from entering my password correctly, because I can't enter it in to decrypt the drives and I'm sure it's the right password (I JUST finished encrypting them)
<jon_> matt___ let me look for something to help you
<matt_____> so where would i find such a script? ah, but the disk is internal
<Duesentrieb> levander: http://www.filewatcher.com/b/ftp/210.1.1.11/pub/ubuntu/kitty/pool/dapper/gruler.0.0.html
<strabes> matt_____: so it's always plugged in?
* christiane is rebooting to see if sda8 is recognized now ...
<matt_____> yes, its mounted, i just don't want to have to mount it everytime i restart manually
<strabes> matt_____: is it always plugged in? you should be able to put it in your /etc/fstab then
<matt_____> i looked into that, but it looked confusing
<strabes> matt_____: that's the only way to do it
<strabes> what is the location of the drive
<WhiteRabit> this is probably a really simple question but its killing me..... why does my ubuntu machine fade to black after 10 minutes or so? I have the screensaver and powermanagment turned off........
<jon_> matt___ use Gnome-volume-manager
<drkm> where can I go to add more fonts?
<strabes> matt_____: sdb something or other
<matt_____> i was going to give it a try, but i was wondering if i accident'y placed it in the wrong place, if it would mess up everything.
<jon_> matt___ use  Gnome-volume-manager to auto mount in gnome
<strabes> matt_____: if your x server breaks you can always still edit files using a virtual terminal or by using the failsafe grub option
<h0ndaracer2> i get this wat am i doing wrng Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): home/h0ndaracer2/usr/lib/mozilla     WARNING: /home/h0ndaracer2/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux/home/h0ndaracer2/usr/lib/mozilla is not a directory.
<strabes> matt_____: using nano instead of gedit
<matt_____> does /dev/hdb sound right?
<strabes> matt_____: yes, that's the most likely place
<jevangelo> ubuntu sparc allows you to install using the lamp install option right?
<matt_____> so
<matt_____> what do i want to ADD to fstab?
<jon_> matt___ if x breaks you could use nano, vi, or emacs to edit the files
<strabes> jon_: i just said that :)
<jon_> I lag :(
<jon_> I lag on irc - it is a sad day
<strabes> matt_____: you're going to want to add a line that says something like "/dev/sdb /media/nameyouwant ext3 defaults 0 0"
<strabes> matt_____: and you'll also have to "sudo mkdir /media/nameyouwant"
<matt_____> ok, i used nano instead of gedit, it loks a whole lot simpler
<matt_____> oh, i already have it at /home/matt/data
<strabes> matt_____: to save files in nano, use ctrl + o, and to exit use ctrl + x
<strabes> matt_____: you already have /home/matt/data made?
<matt_____> yes
<strabes> then change the /media/nameyouwant in the fstab line i wrote to /home/matt/data
<slicky_> i have retard computer it likes to play stupid game all time
<strabes> matt_____: what is it formatted to?
<matt_____> what do i type for option?
<strabes> matt_____: i mean what filesystem is it
<matt_____> its ext3
<strabes> ok
<jevangelo> does ubuntu sparc 6.06 give you an option for a lamp server?
<strabes> matt_____: /dev/sdb /home/matt/data ext3 defaults 0 0
<ubun> ugh, ok so i enable backports and install flash9 and it fixes all my sound movies, great, PROBLEM is now X keeps crashing and like big time crashing where i cna't even ctrl+alt+backspace out, i have to hit the reset button :/. i want to move my important data to /media/hda1 and burn from my windows partition but it wont let me copy, says it's a read-only file system. any ideas?
<matt_____> and what is the defaults and 0   0 doing?
<strabes> matt_____: never mind about those, just put them in there
<ace> i'm back
<strabes> matt_____: what does sudo fdisk -l return?
<matt_____> ok, im going to save, and restart to test it, if i just do ctr alt backspace, will that work?
<strabes> matt_____: no you'll have to restart your computer. don't do it yet though
<strabes> matt_____: i want to make sure you have the right /dev/ location
<kittykitty> i'm having a problem with ubuntu after i moved it from one computer to another, X doesnt find any screens and the error is (EE) No devices detected.
<strabes> matt_____: what does sudo fdisk -l return?
<matt_____> looks like invalid
<matt_____> fdisk: invalid option -- 1
<matt_____> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK     Change partition table
<fiveiron> anyone?
<matt_____>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK  List partition table(s)
<matt_____>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<matt_____>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<matt_____> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<matt_____> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<matt_____> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<matt_____> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
<strabes> kittykitty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matt_____> wait! i think i need to add a 1 at the end of the decice in /etc/fstab
<matt_____> sound right?
<matt_____> for the partition, not the drive?
<strabes> matt_____: probably but you typed the fdisk wrong
<strabes> it's an -L not 1
<strabes> lowercase L
<matt_____> oh, lol
<strabes> sudo fdisk -l
<strabes> what does that return?
<[Relic] > anyone good with disk mount problems of a disk that was divided into sections?
<Infeliz> change ur stupid nick matt_____
<[Relic] > can't figure out what I need to do to get the 3rd section mounted on my HD
<strabes> !ask | [Relic] 
<ubotu> [Relic] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ace> Hi all
<[Relic] > if no one is awake what good is that?  :)
<ace> can someone help me with software raid?
<strabes> [Relic] : what is the filesystem? and what does sudo fdisk -l return ?
<strabes> !raid | ace
<ubotu> ace: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ace> the combined disks are slower than the individual disks
<[Relic] > strabes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37457/   <-   this is what I get when I try
<strabes> ace: i know nothing about raid but i thought those sites could help you
<matt_____> strabes, here it is.... Disk /dev/hda: 82.3 GB, 82348277760 bytes
<matt_____> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 10011 cylinders
<matt_____> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<matt_____>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<matt_____> /dev/hda1   *           1        9634    77385073+  83  Linux
<matt_____> /dev/hda2            9635       10011     3028252+   5  Extended
<matt_____> /dev/hda5            9635       10011     3028221   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<matt_____> Disk /dev/hdb: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<matt_____> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders
<matt_____> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<matt_____>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<matt_____> /dev/hdb1               1       24792   199141708+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<matt_____> Disk /dev/sda: 6 MB, 6799360 bytes
<matt_____> 1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 415 cylinders
<matt_____> Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
<kittykitty> can i suggest pastebin instead of pasting directly into irc?
<matt_____>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<matt_____> /dev/sda1   *           1         415        6627+   1  FAT12
<ace> I installed it as raid1, should i have picked raid5? for performance?
<matt_____> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<matt_____>      phys=(207, 0, 32) logical=(414, 0, 32)
<strabes> matt_____: which is the one you're trying to mount?
<ace> !paste > matt_____
<wimpies> hi all, I run 2.6.17.1-10-34 and for some reason my sound modules claim missing symbols.
<ace> !pastebin > matt_____
<[Relic] > I am thinking something went wrong with whatever I used to break up the disk when I originally installed
<matt_____> the 200gb
<wimpies> My laptop runs 2.6.17-10.33 and has no problems
<jhasse> does somebody know a good svn gui program? (rapidsvn does not work)
<wimpies> are there know issues ? How should I fix this ? downgrade ? How do I downgrade ?
<matt_____> i need to add me a 1 don't i to the /etc/fstab
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
* Ropechoborra Volver
<prower> Hello :> Kind of an off-topic question, but does anyone use Demonoid much here?
<SilentDis> demonoid?
<SilentDis> !demonoid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demonoid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strabes> [relic] : did you format /dev/sda3 as ext3?
<prower> SilentDis: It's a torrent site :>
<SilentDis> prower: ahhhh
<matt_____> do i need to add the 1?
<SilentDis> prower:  apprarently, i am clueless on it.  ignorance is bliss!  :D
<cafuego_> does it carry Ubuntu torrents?
<strabes> matt_____: i don't know. try it and see
<noelferreira> i have no audio ouput in edgy amd64 since i installed firefox for 32 bits. i follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava. Does anyone knows why?
<matt_____> rebooting!
<jhasse> does somebody know a svn gui?
<[Relic] > strabes, I don't think it is formatted, I oringially thought the program I used to divide it up was doing that and since I wasn't going to use that section till I needed to back up I never checked it
<sm0kie_> is debian == ubuntu ???
<jrib> jhasse: rapidsvn
<sm0kie_> similar?
<Moosejaw> whats the keyboard command to take a screenshot?
<cafuego_> sm0kie_: Debian is not Ubuntu. They both use .deb format packages.
<jrib> Moosejaw: PrintScreen
<strabes> [Relic] : ok then sudo apt-get install gparted
<strabes> [Relic] : then run sudo gparted &
<b08y> Moosejaw: Print button, under GNOME
<strabes> then format /dev/sda3 as ext3
<strabes> then talk to me
<noelferreira> please help!
<noelferreira> please help!
<noelferreira> i have no audio ouput in edgy amd64 since i installed firefox for 32 bits. i follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava. Does anyone knows why?
<SilentDis> apparently, exploits for Windows Vista are ON SALE now, some hitting the $20k and up mark.  i think we're all in the wrong business.  O.o
<ub12> Moosejaw use the "print Screen" button top right hand corner next to the F12 key
<sm0kie_> everybody give me a hip hip cuz im going to install ubuntu now
<sm0kie_> :)
<kittykitty> thanks strabes
<SilentDis> sm0kie_:  welcome to the fold :)
<strabes> kittykitty: it worked? cool glad i could help
<kittykitty> yeah took 2 reboots cause auto detect broke at both graphic card and monitor :P
<strabes> kittykitty: yeah that is a pain sometimes
<matt_____> hello? after i rebooted and trying to automount a drive after editing fstab, the drive didn't mount, and i can't mount it manually
<strabes> sm0kie_: hip hip
<SilentDis> matt:  what are you trying to mount, and what error is given?
<[Relic] > strabes, that was the problem, guess it never actually got formatted
<matt_____> strabes was helping me, but, im trying to mount a 200gb hard drive (internal), there is no error, it just didn't mount
<kittykitty> what command are you using to mount it matt?
<strabes> matt_____ kittykitty: he's trying to do it in fstab
<strabes> [Relic] : ok so now it's formatted as ext3 right?
<matt_____> i edited /etc/fstab
<matt_____> yes
<Darst> Can someone please help - dire situation - Ubunut wont boot up and i have some digital photos that havent been backed up... diagnosis or at least suggestions on where to start Googling is needed - please
<bradley> i am looking for a substitute for the window list for my panel. i want something that just displays icons without words. does anyone know of an applet like this?
<SilentDis> matt:  what was the line in /etc/fstab you used, and have you ever got it to mount from a prompt?
<Darst> *Ubunut
<[Relic] > strabes, yes
<kittykitty> goto shell type in "mount <shortname>"
<kittykitty> tell us what it says
<Darst> *Ubuntu... you can see I am stressed :P
<matt_____> shortname?
<strabes> [Relic] : ok where do you want to mount it? i would recommend somewhere in /media
<SilentDis> Darst:  how far does it get, any errors, what happens exactly?
<green_earz> matt_____: dose the machine boot to the command line ?
<matt_____> i mounted it in /home/matt/data
<kittykitty> in fstab you can give them shortnames instead of /dev/ or /mnt/ directories
<matt_____> how....
<kittykitty> anyways, just try "mount /dev/devicename" then
<matt_____> why...
<[Relic] > strabes, already mounted it where I wanted it, however there is a locked lost+found directory on it
<strabes> matt_____ needs to figure out where ubuntu is telling him his internal HD is
<Darst> SilentDis the boot screen gets about a third of the way along the progress bar and then the logo goes grey, the hdd continues to be accessed (light allmost consgtant) and then nothing... just sits
<Moosejaw> do any of you guys routinely use beryl/xgl???
<strabes> [Relic] : where did you mount it? do a sudo chmod 777 -R /path/to/it
<SilentDis> Darst:  got a live cd sitting around you can throw in and boot from?
<strabes> Moosejaw: yes. !ask
<strabes> !ask | Moosejaw
<ubotu> Moosejaw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Darst> SilentDis - yup able to boot (takes a really long time) from the CD
<SilentDis> darst:  if anything, you can fsck the drive, and/or mount it and back up data at least.
<Moosejaw> ?
<strabes> Moosejaw: what do you want to know about xgl/beryl
<kittykitty> i'm sure there are many manuals that cover the working of fstab but since this is a text based chat, me reading the manual to you is an intellectually bankrupt action
<Darst> SilentDis fsck - will google that one...
<medic30420> i have a problem with ssh, after doing some updates via apt-get, I can no longer remote into the box from any other computers.  i "ssh user@brokenbox" and get a password prompt, i enter in the correct password and get... Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password).  any help?
<Moosejaw> nothing...just wondering if you guys have found it stable enough to run as default.
<SilentDis> darst:  it's the file system checker
<noelferreira> i have no audio ouput in edgy amd64 since i installed firefox for 32 bits. i follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava. Does anyone knows why?
<SilentDis> !fsck | darst
<ubotu> darst: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<strabes> Moosejaw: if you install it correctly, it is very stable. i hear aiglx is even more stable if your card supports it
<matt_____> i added this to fstab /dev/hdb1       /home/matt/data ext3    defaults        0       0
<Moosejaw> how do i check if my card supports it?  where can i check?
<Darst> SilentDis if I sudo touch /fastboot from the Cd will that avoid the fsck on the hdd boot next time ? (afayk)
<strabes> matt_____ and everyone else helping him: matt just needs to know if the /dev/hdb1 is correct
<kittykitty> ok matt, goto a shell and type "mount /dev/hdb1" and tell us the specific error
<strabes> Darst: i believe so
<SilentDis> matt:  try this:  /dev/hdb1 /home/matt/data ext3 defaults,rw,user 0 0
<matt_____> so how to i check?
<matt_____> try the other without the 1?
<SilentDis> Darst:  nope, it won't.
<kittykitty> just goto shell and see if you can actually mount the partition first
<strabes> Moosejaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilentDis> darst:  it's easy to run manually though.  do you know how many partitions on your machine, or is there just one?
<kittykitty> if you can't there isn't any point in rebooting to see if fstab could
<Darst> SilentDis OK then... should I be able to see the HDD from the CD boot
<Darst> SilentDis just one
<SilentDis> Darst:  from a terminal:  sudo fsck /dev/hda1
<green_earz> Moosejaw: put the card in the machine and then goto > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  and see if the is a driver for it
<Darst> SilentDis just waiting for it to boot from the CD at the moment...
<strabes> matt_____ kittykitty: i would have told him to do that but i thought he knew where it was in /dev
<matt_____> hum...now it won't mount. it would mount before i edited fstab
<SilentDis> Darst:  understood :)
<Darst> SilentDis as soon as I get that done I will let you know what happens :)
<kittykitty> matt: Application -> Accessories -> Terminal
<medic30420> sorry to repost: how do i disable gssapi-with-mic authentication in ssh?
<SilentDis> Darst:  okes.  :)
<Darst> SilentDis Many thanks for the advice to date
<Darst> Many many thanks
<kittykitty> still with me matt ?
<wasabi__> hello
<SilentDis> Darst:  no worries.  i had a drive die on me recently.  had to go through this myself to get as much data as I could (was about 3 days off my weekly backup job running, heh)
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<pr3d4t0r> wasabi_!
<foureight84> i need some help with gnome-session-properties
<foureight84> hi pr3d4t0r
<matt_____> kittykitty, it wouldn't mount in shell. it would before i edited the fstab
<PenguinAttacks> Hello friends
<kittykitty> ok can you tell me the error you're getting when you try to mount it manually please
<matt_____> ok
<[Relic] > strabes,  thanks for all the help, I just couldn't get it mounted before but since it was only a formatting problem once that was done I was pretty well set, I just wanted to double up on my backup on some important files (DVD and HD) before I install a new version
<foureight84> when i add beryl-manager to startup programs, it won't save on the list
<PenguinAttacks> is there an easy way to reinstall ubuntu without formatting the harddrive/partition?
<Darst> SilentDis if the drive reports ok - should I be able to move the necessary data to my USB drive ?
<kittykitty> don't copy/paste the whole thing you just need the pertinant data
<pr3d4t0r> Q. What is the default runlevel for Ubuntu Edgy running as a server?  I have it as 2, but most servers I dealt with (non-Ubuntu) say 5.  What's the rationale of running the server in basic multi-user mode instead of full?
<matt_____> is it sudo mount ......
<foureight84> after i close session properties and run it again, it's not there
<pr3d4t0r> Q. (part 2), i.e. runlevels 3 or 5?
<SilentDis> Darst:  yes, that's an option... i'd recommend checking the drive right quick to see if anything kicked out in it's logs though
<strabes> [Relic] : cool glad i could help
<medic30420> penguin attacks, use the text based install, should let you skip that section
<[Relic] > off to finish my backing up and then get a new version installed, later all  :)
<matt_____> how can i manually try to mount it?
<PenguinAttacks> Thanks, I'll google it :)
<foureight84> anyone?
<florides> hello
<kittykitty> you can just type in "mount /dev/hdb1"
<foureight84> gnome-session-properties won't save changes i make to the startup programs
<SilentDis> darst:  i'd personally mount it and sift through logs first, just to see what is going on
<Administrator> foureight84, i believe there is a option to save sessions.
<kittykitty> if you have it specified in fstab it'll try to mount it
<florides> kann i ask you something?
<ace> i'm going to reinstall with another file system, maybe xfs and raid don't work so well
<foureight84> yea i turn that on but it still doesn't do it
<matt_____> how....what do i do?
<ace> bye all
<Administrator> foureight84, else try checking out the gnome dotfiles
<foureight84> which dotfile in particular?
<Administrator> foureight84, or, adding a new options
<kittykitty> matt: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<matt_____> ok
<florides> does anyone know a tool to data recovery?
<Administrator> foureight84, dunno, try grep -r keywork *
<kittykitty> wait for it to load, then type in "mount /dev/hdb1"
<SilentDis> brb all...
<fiveiron> anyone at all using lirc?
<bluefox_> ok, has anyone ever heard of an issue with booting the ubuntu installer/live cd and getting an interrupt error wben you click the run /install button?
<PenguinAttacks> <33333
<foureight84> okay
<foureight84> i will be back
<bluefox_> my gf's comp is messed up and wont accept ubuntu :(
<matt_____> thats weird, at first it told me only root could do it. then i tried again using sudo. but it told me the dir doesn't exist
<kittykitty> bluefox_: have you tried booze ? :P
<aSherwood> hola peoples
<SNowborn> hi
<kittykitty> matt: ok thats what i wanted to hear
<bluefox_> kittykitty, if only that would work :D
<SNowborn> can someone help me setting up a twinview / 2nd monitor?
<bluefox_> hrm
<bluefox_> how do i ssh into a knoppix machine to take off stuff from the hard drive?
<matt_____> so what do i do kitty?
<bluefox_> or a machine running an old version of knoppix?
<SNowborn> tried some so far by the howto, but still does not work
<kittykitty> matt: can you try "mount /dev/hdb1 /home/matt/data"
<aSherwood> hey I had a couple of questions... installed ubuntu 6.10 last night and I set up a screensaver on it for 5 minutes, but no matter how long you leave it idle the screensaver doesn't come on... any ideas how I could find out why?
* bluefox_ needs to format the hard drive via his network and then install ubuntu somehow >.>
<matt_____> sudo it though, right?
<matt_____> once again, it "doesn't exist"
<SNowborn> just one monitor, when i start another server with gdmflexiserver, just the other screen turns on
<kittykitty> ok, "cd /home/matt"
<kittykitty> ls and see if your "data" directory is listed
<michael> irc.station51.net
<matt_____> not sure whats happening, it does nothing
<matt_____> sorta
<kittykitty> it just pop up a new prompt line?
<kittykitty> try ls -la
<matt_____> yes
<kittykitty> it'll say "total 0" if there are no files
<matt_____> i can cd /home
<SNowborn> anyone good in xorg.conf? (twinview? :P )
<kittykitty> well looks like we found your problem? no /home/matt/data directory ?
<djjason> I am having a problem with xrandr. I can rotate the screen...e.g. to the left...but the resolution does not change so the screen becomes useless....any ideas?
<matt_____> not sure, i can see it in nautalis
<pr3d4t0r> Q. vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic - that's what I was running from Dapper, vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic - that's what it "upgraded" for Edgy.  How can I tell Edgy to install the AMD kernel instead?  Thanks in advance.
<kittykitty> you might be being fooled by nautalis, ls while in /home
<brucedes> I want to install ubuntu onto an external usb drive, but it won't properly partition it. Installation always crashes at 15% Anyone know what I should do?
<l3mr> !tell pr3d4t0r about generic
<l3mr> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<matt_____> i did, it showed up MATT, meaning matt is there, but i can't cd /home/matt
<pr3d4t0r> l3mr: Thanks.
<kittykitty> well these are case sensitive
<kittykitty> try "cd /home/MATT"
<matt_____> well
<aSherwood> would someone have a minute to help me with an install of Edgy?
<SilentDis> quick question:  ide drives appear as /dev/hd*, do sata drives appear differently?
<matt_____> its not really upercase, i just showed emphasis
<kittykitty> oh
<cafuego_> SilentDis: Yes, they appear as scsi drives, /dev/sd*
<Slart> SilentDis: mine appear as sda1, sda2 etc
<SilentDis> thanks cafuego_ :)
<pr3d4t0r> l3mr: Interesting.
<matt_____> but, you say its case sensative? because data is Data, if i change the fstab, should it work?
<Slart> well.. what cafuego said =)
<kittykitty> perhaps
<SNowborn> aSherwood: what is the prob?
<matt_____> because i just did cd /home/matt/Data, and it worked
<pr3d4t0r> l3mr: Given that my server has four cores, should I assume that this will use all four if a multi-threaded app hits it?
<kittykitty> but can you "cd /home" then "cd matt" ?
<aSherwood> set up the screensaver for 5 minutes, but no matter how long you leave it on, it doesn't come on
<kittykitty> ok
<l3mr> pr3d4t0r: yes, smp is enabled in generic
<aSherwood> ps reveals that the screensaver service is running
<matt_____> no, just comes up blank
<kittykitty> well try "mount /dev/hdb1 /home/matt/Data"
<pr3d4t0r> l3mr: Cool - thanks.
<aSherwood> so I'm afraid that's the extent of my troubleshooting ability here
<kittykitty> if you "pwd" it'll show you your current working directory, if you're not sure if the cd is wrking you can "pwd" before and affter issuing the command to see if it changed
<matt_____> it mounted
<kittykitty> congrats
<kittykitty> so now i must club you with the "SHIFT and CAPS" keys of doom
<matt_____> but i want it to automount, if i edit fstab and make it Data, should that do it?
<SNowborn> checked all the boxes in the settings screen for screensaver?
<kittykitty> it should, if you set it to auto in the fstab
<aSherwood> All the ones I know how to check
<aSherwood> all the ones in the Screensaver dialog
<matt_____> auto?                                             /dev/hdb1       /home/matt/data ext3    defaults        0       0
<aSherwood> is there another place to edit screensaver settings?
<ryanakca> why doesn't my sudoers file give root access to the pbuilders only to the builders group? http://dpaste.com/3836/
<wimpies> matt____ : auto,defaults
<kittykitty> :P
<matt_____> should defaults be auto?
<wimpies> no defaults is not auto
<matt_____> i mean, do i TYPE auto,defaults
<foureight84> hi again
<wimpies> yes you do
<kittykitty> you can if you want
<matt_____> lol, but will it make it WORK?
<foureight84> so gnome-session startups still won't save the modifications i add to it
<SNowborn> aSherwood: hm, guess not
<wimpies> should
<dafan> Gah, after I upgraded beryl my screen lost the window decorations.
<SNowborn> was still checking in energy settings, but nth related to scrsaver
<dafan> It's worked perfectly fine since hte upgrade.
<aSherwood> also there are some menus where settings don't stick
<wimpies> btw : does any of you know if I can download previous package versions ?
<aSherwood> for instance, when in Nibbles, if I try to turn sound on, close the window, open it again and sound is off..
<SNowborn> like where?
<foureight84> anyone?
<SNowborn> hm, no clue there....
<aSherwood> even though the sound works fine throuh XMMS, etc
<wimpies> I need to downgrade from 2.6.17.1-10.34 to 2.6.17-10.33
<gnomefreak> wimpies: good luck on that. since the kernel version didnt change all you will find is 34 most likely
<gnomefreak> wimpies: nvidia issues?
<dafan> 
<wimpies> gnomefreak : no my snd_hda_intel claims missing symbols
<wimpies> nvidia is running fine
<kittykitty> did you manually build your alsa drivers?
<dafan> 
<SNowborn> aSherwood: hm, screen stays all the same?
<gnomefreak> thats a first.
<DrMushroom> #join
<aSherwood> yup
<gnomefreak> Sakarias_: please stop with the chars
<wimpies> hmm, that is a good question ... could be ...
<gnomefreak> ack
<gnomefreak> dafan: stop with the chars please
<gnomefreak> wimpies: give me a minute i know who to ask but not sure if hes here
<gnomefreak> wimpies: hes not on right now but he would know about it
<wimpies> gnomefreak : who ?
<florides> ho all
<florides> you know a data recovery tool?
<SNowborn> aSherwood: sorry, not any furtger clue right now
<gnomefreak> jdong i found him i just pinged him
<aSherwood> s'ok, SNowborn
<SNowborn> anyone help on my twinview prob?
<aSherwood> I gotta go now to make the LUG meeting tonight... thanks for your help
<aSherwood> even if you can't help it's nice to ask a question in a linux support room and not hear "RTFM" over and over again
<SNowborn> :D
<dooglus> I've uninstalled the 'usplash' package, but I still see the splash when I boot, and my virtual consoles still get corrupted.  how can I disable the boot-time graphics?
<aSherwood> anyways bye everyone
<christiane> Hello again. Is the pkg "xorg-fglrx-driver" the open source one or the binary from ati?
<wimpies> gnomefreak : it looks as if my alsa-base package is available for upgrade so I presume I did not change my alsa\
<dooglus> christiane: I believe that's the proprietary driver
<kittykitty> dooglus, do you have a boot manager that is using splash ?
<Fozzie> silentdis, Evening.  Need that link for the ATI FGLRX installation again.  I had to backpedal a bit when my installation of Beryl didn't work out
<dooglus> kittykitty: boot manager?  I use 'grub' if that's what you mean
<kittykitty> does your grub.conf include a bootsplash image?
<slyboots_> Hi
<paranoia16> thank you all for helping me automount my hard drive!!!
<kittykitty> if so, try removing it so it loads in text mode
<gnomefreak> wimpies: try updating it might help
<christiane> (I was a little confused because its name begins with xorg-...) What do I have to install if I want to use the open driver?
<Fozzie> SilentDis basically, the Direct Rendering is back at No again, and its reading Mesa Drivers
<paranoia16> man, i never had this much free help in windows!!!!!!
<dooglus> kittykitty: there's no grub.conf on my disk
<aleka> I am usinh Ubuntu 6.10. All off a sudden my ;shift; keys seems to have stopped working. it works when i am holding shit and selecting multiple items, but i can not use shift while typing... the only settings i was tinkering with was beryl manager... what happened/what did i do wrong//
<kittykitty> menu.lst ?
<gnomefreak> dont hold me to that (im not much of a sound guy)
<wimpies> gnomefreak : I did an apt-get update / upgrade but there is nothing available
<wimpies> gnomefreak : loading modules is not sound ...
<gnomefreak> wimpies: the couple of people i just asked dont know either
<kittykitty> it'll be in the /boot/grub/ directory (or your / (root) if you didn't specify a seperate boot partition)
<SilentDis> fozzie:  heya :)  what vid card are you running again?
<hujciwdupe> what do i need to do to get the dos2unix command to work???
<Ka[R] aN> 
<Ka[R] aN> sessiz olun lan
<gnomefreak> crimsun_: you busy by chnace?
<Fozzie> SilentDis, Its the ATI Radeon 200m
<nevron> karan ahahaha
<nevron> nooldu sinirin mi bozuldu :D
<ryanakca> why doesn't my sudoers file give root access to the pbuilders only to the builders group? http://dpaste.com/3836/
<Ka[R] aN> bam aryo
<dooglus> kittykitty: the word 'splash' appears in that file, yes
<nevron> :)
<Fozzie> silentdis if i recall, the link had something about Binarydriver
<Ka[R] aN> nevron
<wimpies> hmm I just did an update/upgrade on my laptop and there the snd modules load ... ;-(((
* slyboots_ is having a weird problem VLC wont load a DVD :P
<nevron> ?
<kittykitty> dooglus put a big # infront of that line
<SilentDis> fozzie:  oh, i remember you :)  change it back over to the right one again.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> Ka[R] aN: english in here please
<Ka[R] aN> gnomefreak Turkish in here please
<slyboots_> Its a ISO file mounted via Loopback on my drive, When I attempt to open the DVD with VLC, it Segfauls (error 4) :(
<SilentDis> fozzie:  not sure what caused it to just jump to the mesa one though ...
<SNowborn> twinview probs, help anyone?
<Ka[R] aN> dodummu blerim bee
<kittykitty> i had same problem with my laptop using intel chipset and grub's bootsplash would corrupt image till i got bakc into X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<florides> data recovery tool?
<Ka[R] aN> Evet.
<Ka[R] aN> naslm ama nevron
<florides> is ther anyone who is t familiar with?
<gnomefreak> kaptengu: keep it english in here
<Ka[R] aN> Yoksa beni beenmiyormusunuz
<ryanakca> that's turkish
<ryanakca> !tk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.98.97.117]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fozzie> SilentDis well, i tried to uninstall Beryl (it was taking 100% cpu) but when i did, it removed my desktop entirely so i had to go through the prompt at bootup.  WIth my limited knowledge, i deleted the xonf and restored the backup but for some reason that also removed the Direct Render
<SilentDis> turkish is... tu or tr i thought
<christiane> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Darst> SilentDis sorry dropped connection
<ryanakca> kk
<Darst> SilentDis just registering nick
<SilentDis> darst:  no worries :)
* ryanakca Ka[R] aN hello
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: gone
<SilentDis> fozzie:  ahhhh
<ryanakca> oops... that was supposed to be /msg
<SilentDis> fozzie:  just reset it.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* ryanakca is forwarding them to the turkish chan
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: he knew english
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: he did? heh
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: he also knew wrong channel ;)
<ryanakca> :)
<gnomefreak> thats why i stopped warning him
<ryanakca> lol
<gnomefreak> hello rob :)
<hujciwdupe> what do i need to do to get the dos2unix command to work???
<ryanakca> hey rob
<ryanakca> why doesn't my sudoers file give root access to the pbuilders only to the builders group? http://dpaste.com/3836/
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: does it ever?
<EmxBA> can someone help me with ubuntu wiki?
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: i dont think ive ever needed root in pbuilder
<christiane> I installed xorg-driver-fglrx. `fglrxinfo` tells me something about "mesa3d.org", not "ATI Corp.". Is that right?
<nevron> it is not
<vampira> I need linux Ati Radeon drivers??
<vampira> ubunto radeon?
<hujciwdupe> its been like that for a while i think
<jesse> Well my ati radeon graphics card has worked ever since i installed ubuntu
#ubuntu 2006-12-17
<acke> Hey, i have a copy of warcraft 3.. I bought it. so i have legal cd-key and everything. but whne i run it with wine, it complains about no cd found. how would i make wine search in the right drives?
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: I've alwais needed root :/
<jesse> acke:>you can't, try vmware server
<kittykitty> lets see if any gets this reference
<acke> jesse, ??
<acke> how would that help me?
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: now you go tme thinking
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: ask in motu they would know ;)
<christiane> nevron, jesse: What could I check first?
<acke> its not possible to run without nocd crack in wine?
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: yeah
<Faar> When installing Ubuntu the installation hangs at 73%, the LiveCD works and no complaints about nothing.
<jesse> acke:>wine it kinda stupid because it is just an emulator
<Taa5i> !debootstrap
<tamsyn> hi
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<jesse> christiane:> the model #
<tamsyn> anyone know much about beryl on edgy?
<Taa5i> Where might I find a guide on installing Edgy Eft using Debootstrap please?
<christiane> 7149
<Everflex> When i try to run Frostwire, this is the output from the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37464/ is there a problem with runFrost.sh, how can i fix it?
<fiveiron> hey just out of curiosity... how do you (or can you) drop to a non graphical boot up while everything is loading?
<wimpies> gnomefreak : I can load some snd... modules but snd_hda_intel and snd_hda_codec not.
<jesse> christiane:> hmmm... I don't really know, just that mine is 9600
<wimpies> However i can load them on my laptop where the same kernel is installed ????
<christiane> jesse: That was the  lspci output
<Taa5i> So far I seem to have gotten to the point where I have to install grub, however within the debootstrap chroot, grub cannot find /dev/hda to install to.
<gnomefreak> wimpies: i would wait for crimsun and ask him if he shows up.
<christiane> jesse: It's a X1300 or X1400
<wimpies> think he is coming online soon ?
<jesse> christiane:> wait i have to take the dog out give me a minute
<n2diy> how can I configure Nautilus to archive recursively?
<specialdave> i need help with ubuntu set up...can anyone PM me if they think they can help?
<wimpies> gnomefreak; there is a crimsun_ online ... is that he ?
<hujciwdupe> specialdave,whats the problem
<lucky> how do i get a device icon, like for a hard drive, off my desktop without unmounting it+
<[A] ndy80> I've found a bug in the menu editor: when you run alacarte and add some voices to the application menu, the menu is not updated. You have to logout and login again into the sessione for the menu to be updated. (I'm using dgy)
<[A] ndy80> Edgy
<acke> jesse, so there are no way to play warcraft 3 online with wine?
<specialdave> how do i talk on the main sever window?
<jesse> i'm back
<hujciwdupe> specialdave, talk on a server window?   sorry i dont even  know what ure talking about
<jesse> acke:>go to vmware.com and download the vmware server
<Everflex> specialdave: you mean on irc?
<acke> been there done that..
<specialdave> yea
<acke> but then i have to install xp and shit too right?!
<Everflex> specialdave: you can only type commands there
<specialdave> i know
<specialdave> so how do i caht/talk
<jesse> acke:> the "server" just means that It can create a VM just like wine can it's just that it can virtually run windows
<Everflex> specialdave: no ppl in there to talk to :)
<specialdave> sorry my mistake
<Everflex> specialdave: you are obviously chatting/talking right now :D
<specialdave> yea but on this other window
<specialdave> where it says "icr.freenode.net
<jesse> christiane:> I'm back
<anomaly> any ideas why my wireless card is not getting better than 11megabits? my windows box next to it is the same card and doing fine at 54g ?
<Kickersny> is it possible to re-configure a program that was installed via apt-get (specifically, PHP)
<Phreddy_Pfander> that's just for typing commands to get the server to do stuff for you specialdave
<Everflex> specialdave: ah, ok. no talking in there. It's for announcing official stuff from the server admins side....
<hujciwdupe> what do i need to do to get the dos2unix command to work???
<acke> jesse, so it has a vm already that i can use?
<jesse> kickersny:>apt-get install php
<jesse> acke:> no, but you can create one
<Kickersny> jesse, I need to rereun ./configure with different options, though
<jesse> acke:> not hard
<Kickersny> for an additional library
<acke> jesse okay
<specialdave> basically...made the cd image...and ubuntu takes ages to load...then when i click on the install thing it doesnt do anything
<specialdave> :S
<specialdave> and ideas anyone?
<Seveas> @config channel plugin.bantracker.stats True
<christiane> jesse: I installed fglrx and now got 1280x800. Before (after install of ubuntu) only vesa (1024x768) was possible. Problem is: Playing video gives me onyl about 10 fps. I did the composite and the overlay entray in xorg.conf but it doesn't get better. Why doeas `fglrxinfo` say "mesa3d"?
<jesse> kickersny:>what do you mean?
<Kickersny> jesse, php.net/exif states that to enable EXIF extension, you configure with --enable-exif when compiling
<mon^rch> can anyone tell me how to add compiz themes???
<jesse> christiane:> because the chipset is different that the manufactors name
<Kickersny> however, apt-get install doesn't prompt for config options, AFAIK
<acke> jesse is there a good howto for vmware somewere?
<jesse> acke:> on the vmware site
<jesse> kickersny:> no
<christiane> jesse: Ok, I don't really need 3D support, but good 2D performance. What could I do?
<jesse> kickersny:> you can't there is no other way except to execute them separtly
<Kickersny> jesse, thanks, I'll Google around some more or just recompile from source
<jesse> kickersny:> welcome
<Everflex> When i try and run Frostwire, i get this output from the console: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37464/ what is wrong with runFrost.sh?
<jesse> christiane:> let me think..
<bradley> is there a way to import the xfce panel apps into the gnome panel?
<Curs0r> anyone know any easy way to flip a window horizontally so it displays right-left instead of left-right?
<Curs0r> mplayer specifically but it could come in handy again i think
<jesse> christiane:> mines on the pci bridge
<jesse> so...
<jesse> you can either get it from the microsoft, ubuntu, or ati site
<jesse> i think
<Everflex> curs0r: no, but i know how to invert the colors and make it go on the side of a cube :P
<wasp_ems> hi..does anyone know how to install gnome-dock?
<jrib> Curs0r: use mplayer's filters, maybe rotate and flip
<Curs0r> Everflex, what does that mean?
<christiane> jesse: Get what?
<Curs0r> jrib, it doesn't seem to mind a vertical flip
<jesse> christiane:> the correct driver
<emun> hi there, what commands do I use to install mplayer , I downloaded tar files from the internet and it is seating on my desktop
<dabaR_> !mplayer | emun
<ubotu> emun: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> emun: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Pie-rate> why do i have to use aoss to get sound to actually WORK in ut2004?
<Pie-rate> when i dont use aoss it doesn't work
<christiane> jesse: Sorry, I think I don't get the point. What do I want from the microsoft site?
<dabaR_> why do you even care...
<emun> thanks guys I will work on it
<myso> hello there i'm kinda new to this so bear with me, i was wondering if i could download ubuntu onto the system i want to install it or if i have to burn the image to a cd and boot it?  because i dont really have extra cds to spare :(
<jesse> christiane:> the graphics driver for your ati graphics card
<acke> where would my kernel header files be located_
<acke> ?
* SilentDis has returned
<oneironaut> hi
<jrib> Curs0r: "mirror"
<Pie-rate> when is linux sound going to stop being impossible to get working properly, stop lacking software mixing half the time, and stop generally being a pile of dogcrap?
<oneironaut> how can i rebuid the xorg.conf?
<christiane> jesse: From ms? I think we have to begin a few steps before. How can (and why should) I use a microsoft driver for xorg?
<SilentDis> oneironaut:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jara>  :) hello
<oneironaut> thx SilentDis
<mon^rch> can anyone tell me the command to open up the compiz themer???
<SilentDis> oneironaut:  nt :)
<specialdave> i cant install ubuntu... its really slow and the install thing doenst work
<jesse> crap! sorry dang wrong site still loads of crap
<SilentDis> specialdave:  by 'doesn't work', do you mean you get an error?
<jrib> Curs0r: conveniently that was right above "rotate" in the docs :)
<specialdave> no, no errors
<blanky> wha'ts a command line command to find out how much free space is on /dev/hdc1
<SilentDis> specialdave:  then what does happen?
<oneironaut> SilentDis: this cmd does not match
<mon^rch> can anyopne help me with compiz???
<SilentDis> oneironaut:  hmm?
<specialdave> it boots from the CD (very slowly) and then doesnt really do anything once booted
<oneironaut> oh ok....
<oneironaut> it was my failure..
<SilentDis> !compiz | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<blanky> anyone? please? a command line program/command to find out the amount of free space on a drive?
<wimpies> df
<Seveas> blanky, df
<wimpies> blanky df
<goldbond> i am trying to apt-get software via ssh on an ubuntu server install and it keeps asking me to insert the cd. how do i set the server to download the software?
<mon^rch> ty
<HYB> df
<SilentDis> !df | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<blanky> thanks guys
<jrib> blanky: df -h  if you want to read it
<mikebot> cane someone help me get my ubuntu connected to the internet if i have dsl that requires a username and password
<efrahim> how can i make ip masqurade on eth0
<packagedeliverer> hey I'm kinda testing some stuff and kinda new to it; how do I set the debug level or something, something that changed the way the syslog logs stuff?
<efrahim> ?
<efrahim> iptables nat -j -o ?
<malt1> does clamav on linux have any GUI at all?
<oneironaut> k... seems to work fine
<mikebot> or does anyone know where i can find information about getting ubuntu working with dsl?
<oneironaut> thx SilentDis .. cu later =)
<SilentDis> oneironaut:  nt :)
<jesse> maltl:>nope
<LjL> malt1: i suggest "apt-cache search clamav" with universe enabled
<Pie-rate> gaah sound pisses me off so much in linux
<packagedeliverer> anyone? : /
<malt1> mikebot ubuntu will work for any ype of connectio
<mikebot> malt1: yeah, but how?
<mikebot> malt1: i need to put a username and password in for my dsl, and i don't know how to set that up in ubuntu
<SilentDis> mikebot:  while I might not be able to help you directly... lets define what you have, so someone might be better apt to be able to help.  I assume it goes phone jack > dsl modem > ethernet cable > computer, and you need to use PPPoE to use your DSL service?
<mikebot> SilentDis: that's correct
<malt1> mikebot: I'm not sure i use a router
<n2diy> how can I configure Nautilus to archive recursively?
<SilentDis> mikebot:  what it sounds like is you need a PPPoE 'dialer' app for linux
<SilentDis> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<wimpies> Guys, I need to downgrade a kernel image how do I do that ?
<mikebot> is there a way i cand ownload this in windows, then go into ubuntu and open it?
<_tcc> Has anyone tried patching their madwiif drivers here?
<_tcc> I am having some problems.
<SilentDis> mikebot:  you can 'see' your files on NTFS file systems from ubuntu, so you should be able to look at it :)
<_tcc> http://passivemode.net/updates/2006/8/1/ubuntu-wep-cracking.html
<_tcc> With that.
<_tcc> root@box:/usr/src/madwifi# make && make install
<_tcc> Makefile.inc:113: *** KERNELPATH: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build does not exist.  Stop.
<_tcc> I get that error.
<blanky> ls
<blanky> er
<mikebot> SilentDis: ok, thanks; let me read this page and see if i have any questions
<SilentDis> !pastebin | _tcc
<ubotu> _tcc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wimpies> mikebot : install ext3fs drivers for windows XP so you can access the linke partition
<schlonzo> hallo?
<schlonzo> kann mir jemand mal helfn?
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_tcc> anyone?
<flicky> Has anyone installed Red5 server in Ubuntu Server?
<SilentDis> mikebot:  or what wimpies said :)
<schlonzo> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die windooze laufwerke einbinde?
<mikebot> wimpies: where can ig et that?
<LjL> !de | schlonzo
<ubotu> schlonzo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wimpies> look for ext2ifs1_10 on the web
<wimpies> it is free
<wimpies> and works just fine
<Taa5i> Where might I find a guide for installing Edgy Eft via Debootstrap please?  I have looked for some time.
<schlonzo> can anyone tell me how to get my windoze partition on my ubuntu?
<SilentDis> I am terrible at language recognition.  schlonzo, dutch, finnish, german?
<mikebot> OK, thanks
<schlonzo> german
<eMaX_> hi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell schlonzo about windowsdrives | schlonzo, see the private message from Ubotu
<eMaX_> anyone here uses sshfs?
<Seveas> !de | schlonzo
<ubotu> schlonzo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Seveas> eMaX_, yes :)
<wimpies> mikebot : it is ext2ifs1_10a  sorry
<flicky> Has anyone installed Red5 Server?
<Seveas> !anyone | flicky
<ubotu> flicky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_tcc> Where is the default kernel ocnfig file?
<_tcc> Anyone?
<goldbond> eMax: i'm actually trying to install it now. but ubuntu keeps asking for the cd
<goldbond> do you know how i get it to download the software?
<Seveas> _tcc /boot/
<jrib> goldbond: disable the cd-rom repository
<goldbond> jrib: thanks.
<acke> jesse, got vmware working. now i have to configure a vm?
<_tcc> Is it config?
<_tcc> config*?
<LjL> _tcc: i guess /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic if you're on edgy
<packagedeliverer> how do you set the debug level?
<jrib> packagedeliverer: for?
<packagedeliverer> syslogging
<_tcc> It needs to be a directory?
<_tcc> wtf?
<chemist> hey i have problem with edgy, gtk applications take too long to start
<SilentDis> why oh why can't they let ubugtu give out @bauer and @ferengi lines here?  lol
<jesse> acke:>fare warning, when you reboot your machine, your ip address might change
<jrib> packagedeliverer: not sure, have you checked man syslogd and taken a look at /etc/syslog.conf?
<jesse> acke:>I don't really know because everytime i would install vmware it would mess up my wireless card and I had to uninstall it to make it work again
<chemist> hey i have problem with edgy, gtk applications take too long to start
<jrib> packagedeliverer: man 5 syslog.conf    looks full of information too
<goldbond> how do i determine my ip on my network?
<packagedeliverer> k, thx I'll have a look
<CaBlGuY> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<LjL> goldbond: "ifconfig"
<jesse> goldbond:> go to www.ipaddress.com
<acke> jesse, ooooh. .... so what am i doing with vmware?
<n2diy> goldbond: ifconfig
<LjL> chemist... upgrade your computer?
<acke> jesse, grrrr
<mikebot> how can i find out the ip address of my dsl router?
<jesse> acke:>sorry, my fault
<goldbond> mikebot: ping 192.168.1.1
<goldbond> mikebot: also try ping 192.168.0.1
<jesse> acke:>i don't really know
<Curs0r> awesome! thanks for the help!
<goldbond> that should cover 90% of all routers
<chorse> mikebot: type `route`, it should be your default gateway
<chemist> LjL>there is too much to upgrade. can u tell me which package should i upgrade?
<mikebot> golbboth timed out
<LjL> chemist: i meant upgrade the *hardware*. bit of a tongue-in-cheek answer, but you know, "too slow" is a tad subjective. hard to track in any way
<n2diy> can I configure Nautilus to archive recursively?
<mikebot> chorse: i'm using windows
<chorse> mikebot: then it is something like `ipconfig`
<mikebot> chorse: but how do i know which one is my dsl router?
<chemist> LjL> i have 2.4 GHz intel pc with 512 MB RAM and 128 MB ati radeon 9200 video card
<LjL> chemist: not too dissimilar from what i have - an example of an application that takes too long? (and how long?)
<acke> jesse, hehe damn i really dont want to have to reinstall windows again.. id hope to not even have to use win in vmware
<chorse> mikebot: it must be your gateway, it's likely that the ip ends with .1
<LjL> chemist: if you can make that a GTK-but-not-GNOME application, it would help, since i'm on KDE
<jesse> you mean you installed vmware on windows!?
<mikebot> chorse: hehe, none of them end in '1', and i have 2 gateways
<acke> jesse i have war3 working with nocd.. but noton battlenet.. :(
<mikebot> one under 'ethernet adapter local area connection' and one under 'ppp adapter sbcis'
<chorse> mikebot: ping both and unplug the router
<chorse> :)
<mikebot> heh
<jesse> acke:>that's all i can do for now
<acke> jesse, thanks
<jesse> I have to go and fix my supper, bye
<n2diy> mikebot: ppp is your dial up connection.
<chemist> LjL: gnome-terminal,gedit takes more than a half minute to open. and applications like GIMP, Inkscape even takes less than half a minute
<christiane> Still trying to get my ATI X1[34] 00 to work. Can anyone help?
<mikebot> n2diy: i'mt rying to follow this tutorial: http://www.wikihow.com/Configure-Home-DSL-for-Use-in-Ubuntu-Linux
<mikebot> and odn't know what to do for step 3
<n2diy> mikebot:  I don't have DSL, but here my ppp connection is my dialup connection.
<mikebot> ah ok
<Jussi01> hei all
<chemist> LjL: firefox takes about 1 minute to open
<Jussi01> got a small problem, I wonder if some one can help
<cchristianJEW> hey
<cchristianJEW> where can I get a linux that is small, easy to install, and I can run along with Windows?
<Flannel> cchristianJEW: all linuxes can be installed along side windows
<LjL> chemist: with the computer idle, does "top" look like anything is eating up the processor?
<Kondor> h
<n2diy> cchristianJEW: minimal Ubuntu
<cchristianJEW> #linux = EMPTY    so I came here
<cchristianJEW> hmm
<SilentDis> cchristianJEW:  well... ubuntu is good... so is DSL (damn small linux), but it's mainly for low-end hardware, and isn't exactly all that 'pretty'.  as for "run along with windows" do you mean 'run under windows' or 'run on the same machine as windows runs on'?
<[maTa] > i have limewire 4.12 and it cannot connect to the network...i dont have firewall, selinux up, nothing... any idea why?
<bradley_> where can i find a complete list (preferable with notes and screenshots) of gnome-panel apps?  does such a magical place exist?
<chemist> LjL: cpu usage doesn't go more than 8%
<cchristianJEW> I got some ubuntu hat want's to be on a CD for some reasn...
<LjL> chemist: what about the HD? does "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda" (change hda for whatever your HD is) show a reasonable speed?
* SilentDis is thinking of getting the ubuntu logo sewn into her chefcoat *giggle*
<cchristianJEW> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386
<HYB> cchristianJEW, what about it?
<n2diy> cchristianJEW: check out minimal Ubuntu, it is a 7.4m iso.
<bling-g-one> Hi everyone
<HYB> hi
<cchristianJEW> how do I install it after I download?
<Flannel> n2diy: it's installed size isn't 7.4mb though
<HYB> Burn it to a CD
<HYB> burn the .ISO to a CD
<HYB> and boot from it
<jon_> burn it as an image not date
<bling-g-one> I'd like to connect to A Wifi router but their is no field in the configuration menu for a WPA . What should I do?
<SilentDis> cchristianJEW:  you download the ISO file, burn it to a cd, put it in your machine, and reboot.  you'll be in linux, without modifying your current machine
<macr0_> Does anyone know how I can flush my client dns cache in ubuntu?  Sorry if this is a repeat, I got disconnected and didn't see if the question got through.  Thanks in advance!
<n2diy> Flannel, I haven't installed it yet, can you avoid Open Office when you do your install?
<cchristianJEW> ahh
<au_> I need a script to be run after start..where should I copy it?
<SilentDis> eep, someone killed the bots!
<cchristianJEW> that's wonderfull
<cchristianJEW> thanks
<cchristianJEW> bye
<Flannel> n2diy: the mini iso is identical in functionality as the alternate CD, except instead of having packages on the CD, it downloads them.  So, if you do the "server" install, from the mini/alternate ISO, then yes.  You'll have a normal GUI-less desktop,w hich you can then install whatever from
<Jussi01> when I go to install a program with add remove programs i get this error message: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gnome-office' the conflicting software must be removed before.
<Jussi01> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<Pelo> does anyone know if there is a channel for open office ?
<LjL> !minimal
<au_> I need a script to be run after start..where should I copy it?
<Flannel> Jussi01: try doing it in synaptic package manager, instead of "add/remove"
<bling-g-one> I'd like to connect to A Wifi router but their is no field in the configuration menu for a WPA . What should I do?
<SilentDis> Pelo:  there is, but ubotu just left, and he has that info
<Pelo> damit
<Jussi01> thanks flannel
<SilentDis> pelo:  stick around, and when he comes back, type !openoffice
<n2diy> Flannel: roger that, what would a minimal install with a thin Xserver need disk wise?
<SilentDis> there he is
<Pelo> thanks SilentDis  I know how to work the bot
<Pelo> !openoffice
<HYB> ...
<HYB> fail.
<Flannel> n2diy: size on disk?  Um, no idea.  Not much though.  since all you need is X
<jon_> bling-g-one: just enter the wpa password in the passoword field
* Pelo wonders if he mistyped or something 
<bling-g-one> jon_, should I choose "plain text" or "hexadecimal?"
<SilentDis> pelo:  no, you didn't. i assume they're having issue is all.
<n2diy> Flannel, ok, got some old hardware I want to put back in service.
<LjL> Pelo: no, just wait a second
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Pelo> I got my answer from  #help anyway, thanks guys
<Flannel> n2diy: yeah, you'll want the alternate/mini iso, then do a "server" install at the install prompt (this 'server' is different than the server iso), then build up from there.
<jon_> bling-g-one: is the password a word or is it a bunch of letters and numbers?
<bling-g-one> jon_, it's a word
<green_earz> au_: to have a script start after boot. the place where the script go is /etc/init.d   have a look at this link for help with /etc/init.d scripts >http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<ola_> I'm having an issue with getting logs from a remote machine to be placed in a separate file and not in /var/log/syslog Anyone familiar with that? I'm using syslogd.
<jon_> bling-g-one: try plain text
<Flannel> n2diy: depending on how old they are, you might be able to get by with fluxbox/etc, instead of a thinclient thing
<n2diy> can I configure Nautilus to archive files and directories recursively?
<jon_> bling-g-one: brb
<foob> which kubuntu version should i get, i don't want the stable/lts version that has the old software, i want firefox2.0 and stuff
<HYB> Kubuntu 6.10
<Pelo> foob,  edgy  ei  6.10
<foob> pelo not 'feisty herd'?
<n2diy> Flannel, ok, I'm not sure what I'm dealing with yet, but I would like to stay with Ubuntu.
<HYB> foo, no that's beta
<HYB> or alpha
<HYB> I don't know
<foob> k
<jon_> bling-g-one: did the plain text work?
<Flannel> n2diy: yeah, well, you'll be able to install that, which is a barebones install, then add some, see if it works, if not, remove, etc.
<Pelo> food  ff 2.0 is the default browser in edgy
<Pelo> and food edgy is also the current version
<n2diy> food, load the stable, and then use apt-get to upgrade to the stuff you want.
<foob> id rather do a fresh install because my ubuntu stable is broken
<schlonzo> how can i activate aixgl?
<bboy00> part
<n2diy> Flannel, roger that, I'm pretty good at "removing" stuff.
<bling-g-one> jon_, nope, I'm sure the card is active because the radio button is on, but when I look at the properties of the wireless connection (ath0) it says that the signal force is 0%.. any clues?
<jon_> bling-g-one: is it your router?
<foob> does kubuntu have the same install processes as ubuntu
<Pelo> food yes
<LjL> foob: quite similar
<bling-g-one> jon_,   yes
<bling-g-one> jon_, it's in the same room as my computer
<jon_> bling-g-one: can you try using a different type of crypto
<n2diy> foob, not really, you have at least to install choices, server, or client. It is designed for thin client networking.
<jon_> bling-g-one: wep instead of wpa
<kane77> hi
<jon_> bling-g-one: just to see if that is the issue
<kane77> a plain question: Is it worth upgrading to edgy?? (i read some threads its buggy...)
<daimoh> how do you print out a list of all packages you have installed?
<jason_> How do I build PKGBUILD Files?
<Pelo> Kane unless you have a very good reason to,  I wouldn't ,  I have regretted it
<jon_> only buggy if installed from upgrade
<Flannel> daimoh: dpkg -l
<daimoh> thx flannel
<jon_> do clean intall if you are going to do it
<bling-g-one> jon_, No I can't because this a router in a shared house and I'm not the one who configured it .. sorry.
<kane77> Pelo, why?
<jon_> bling-g-one: it isn't your router than
<Kirby904> need help, how do i get the microsoft truetype core fonts on linux?
<jon_> bling-g-one: most routers allow you to login via a browser to configure them. By deafult most are at http://192.168.11.1/
<Pelo> kane77,  minor things seem to cause problems ,  when I try and add a icon to a launcher all the png don'T get displayed in preview,  fille association seems buggy for some apps,  i have to load files into rythbox manualy, for exemple
<Kirby904> jon_ theres 192.168.0.1 for D link, 192.168.1.1 for Linksys
<bling-g-one> jon_,  nope It isn't I think I misunderstood the question. It's mine, but as other people are using it, I'm not allowed to change it's configuration
<SpiX^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37472/ ??? what is wron ?
<kane77> Pelo, and did you upgrade or installed as a clean install?
<jon_> thats true kirby904
<Kirby904> is there some kind of apt get for the microsoft truetype core fonts?
<Temp_pennywise> Madywifi frmo linux-headers are missing
<foob> is the install process from the dvd the same as from the cd. the only different being that the dvd has more 'offline' files available once it's already installed?
<Temp_pennywise> Is it possible to install them again
<Pelo> kane77,  I tried upgrading but it only screwed up mty setup so I did a clean install
<Flannel> SpiX^: you'd really need to ask the psyBNC people, but it looks as if you don't have some SSL library
<jon_> bling-g-one: you could try the wireless assistant tool
<Kirby904> wait, the real question is.. is ubuntu a rpm based distro?
<SpiX^> what ?
<kane77> Kirby904, no...
<Kirby904> o ok
<bling-g-one> jon_,  wher can I get it ?
<jon_> Kirby904: it is deb based
<kane77> Kirby904, its deb
<humphrey> i have trouble installing feisty fawn with nvidia 5200, in setup procedure i get a green screen and stripes...
<jon_> bling-g-one: use synaptic
<Kirby904> o ok ty kane
<jon_> bling-g-one:  I can find the name of the package if you like
<Temp_pennywise> How do I uninstall linux-headers?
<Flannel> SpiX^: you need SSL libraries.  But, psyBNC is not supported by Ubuntu, you'd need to consult their documentation on what libraries you might need.  It's definately something SSL related though
<wasabi__> so my gnome-session startup won't save anything to add to it
<wasabi__> anyone know why?
<jon_> wasabi__ it is a bug
<Kirby904> dang i cant find the tahoma ttf -.-
<jon_> it is doing that to me too
<SpiX^> but ca you help me ? i dont know
<Pelo> bbl
<Kirby904> can anybody help me? i want to play Counter Strike on ubuntu but i gotta find tahoma ttf
<wasabi__> jon_, bu my edgy installation on my laptop works fine
<wasabi__> any work around?
<bling-g-one> jon_,  Yes I would like this please
<Temp_pennywise> How do I uninstall linux-headers?
<mnoir> Kirby904: try google
<brucedes> I want to install ubuntu onto an external usb drive, but it won't properly partition it. Installation always crashes at 15% Anyone know what I should do?
<foob> i have winXP+linux installed, i want to replace my linux distro, all i have to do is delete the linux / and swap partitions that i made before and create new ones right. so i dont have to reinstall windows
<jon_> bling-g-one:  type this in the terminal to install it:  sudo apt-get wlassistant
<brucedes> foob: I'd recommend you backup windows anyway
<kane77> Temp_pennywise, I'd try sudo apt-get remove linux-header-version
<zidoen> i've got "bouncing keys" on my Dell laptop and fixed it with adding something to menu.lst in grun.. something like "tcr", but i can't remember and i can't find the article again.. anybody remember?
<foob> brucedes it's backed up just wondering if thats all i need to do
<brucedes> Pretty much yes
<brucedes> or keep existing partitions and just reformat them
<bling-g-one> jon_,  ok thanks I'll try this
<Kirby904> mnoir i was trying to avoid that, because it always gives me some long instructions =S, whenever i ask something on here someone just says "say this command in console" and done.
<daimoh> anyone have any ideas why i can't insmod fglrx ?
<ryanakca> what's that command to see what a app depends on?
<foob> depends
<Temp_pennywise> kane77, thx that did it
<macr0_> Hi, does anyone know if its possible to flush the client dns cache in ubuntu?  thanks
<LjL> ryanakca: apt-cache show packagename
<slicky_> anyone know if final cut pro will work on ubuntu?
<daimoh> # modprobe fglrx
<daimoh> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<LjL> macr0_: i don't think there's such a cache by default (systemwide, at least)
<krang> has anyone here had a PCMCIA USB 2.0/Firewire port combo card working under ubuntu before? Even a plain vanilla PCMCIA USB 2.0 port card?
<ryanakca> LjL: no... for an already installed local app... in my case /usr/local/kde/bin/kssh
<daimoh> i've also done a apt-cache search fglrx, and isntalled the xorg-driver-fglrx package as well as linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<ryanakca> LjL: not a packaged app
<drivera90> I feel so nerdy and knowledgeable just by hearing this.
<drivera90> :)
<daimoh> but there's still no evidence of fglrx being able to be installed... help? :(
<LjL> ryanakca: then in principle you can't
<LjL> ryanakca: read the README and/or INSTALL files if they exist
<LjL> !auto-apt | ryanakca, also this might sometimes be of some help
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<leachizzle> does anyone know how to start a shoutcast server or icecast which are already installed..
<drivera90> Question. How good is Ubuntu with USB stuff?
<drivera90> I plugged in an iPod and it didn't seem to recognize it.
<ianthepetrock> If i install dapper drake, can i use apt to update to edgy?
<Flannel> ianthepetrock: yep
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ianthepetrock about upgrade | ianthepetrock, see the private message from Ubotu
<ianthepetrock> ok thank you :)
<krang> drivera90: there's a billion things that won't work without you pissing about with drivers
<marshall> whats up guys
<Kirby904> >.>
<Kirby904> Where is Ubuntu fonts folder?
<nails> have there been any recent issues with updates?
<PriceChild> nails: yes
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Kirby904 about fonts | Kirby904, see the private message from Ubotu
<marshall> does anybody here have a sony ericsson w810i?
<PriceChild> nails: however they've been very VREY random
<Kirby904> ok thanks
<ryanakca> LjL: nope... erm... list the libraries an app uses maybe? or once something is compiled, it doesn't use the libraries anymore?
<nails> major fubar issues?
<PriceChild> nails: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318206
<daimoh> anyone help me out with why i can't install a particular module? (fglrx) ?
<LjL> ryanakca: ldd
<PriceChild> nails: I wouldn't expect you to get them... its a VERY small amount of people considering the amount of people who will have upgraded
<leachizzle> does any one know about shoutcast in gereral please need help PM me please..lol come on..
<PriceChild> !anyone | leachizzle
<ubotu> leachizzle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PriceChild> woo second usage Seveas ^ :D
<leachizzle> does anyone know about shoutcast in gereral please need help PM me please..lol come on..
<LjL> ryanakca: then you can use either auto-apt or apt-file to find out what packages the cited libraries are in
<ryanakca> LjL: thanks :D
<_tcc> Is there a program on Ubuntu to write music to a CD?
<ianthepetrock> Are wireless cards easy to configure or will i need to download drivers?
<PriceChild> leachizzle: did you read what i just got sent to you?
<ianthepetrock> leachizzle are you wanting to host a shoutcast server?
<LjL> ianthepetrock: depends
<FirstStrike> _tcc: gnomebaker works well
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ianthepetrock about wifi | ianthepetrock, see the private message from Ubotu
<leachizzle> yes i did i do
<leachizzle> ..
<PriceChild> !anyone > leachizzle
<ianthepetrock> leachizzle im hosting a shoutcast server right now
<PriceChild> leachizzle: well then please follow the advice
<nails> PriceChild thanks, was me.. fubar'd my sys (again)
<PriceChild> nails: you were affected?
<bling-g-one> jon_, I tried with the wlanassistant, and now I get a good signal, but the problem is it only allows me to input a WEP key when i know it's a WPA. I tried inputting it anyways but i didn't work. Any ideas?
<nails> yup
<krang> ianthepetrock: I dunno, but near on every USB wifi dongle needs to use windows drivers inside a linux wrapper, so I'd expect the same BS if I were you
<PriceChild> nails: go to pm please
<Faar> How do I set it such that installing from the LiveCD gives detailled description of what it is doing and not just an indicator bar?
<jon_> bling-g-one:  I am running out of ideas, I use wep 128 on my router because it works better it the mac that we have.  you could try the kwifimanager
<kapace> hello
<kapace> how can i check comp specs with ubuntu?
<leachizzle> I installed ice cast and shoutcast and im looking to turn them on or like set em up for broadcasting
<bling-g-one> jon_,  Ok thanks for the help so far :-)
<LjL> kapace: what do you want to check?
<kapace> memory
<LjL> kapace: cat /proc/meminfo
<kapace> k thxs
<tuna-fish-> dumb question, is there a command to read stuff from a file and pass it to stdin?
<jon_> bling-g-one:  kwlan says it works with wpa
<marshall> does anybody here have a sony ericsson w810i?
<LjL> kapace: generally speaking "lshw" can also be useful (i think GNOME has a front-end for that somewhere in the System menu)
<jon_> bling-g-one:  sudo apt-get install kwlan
<kapace> o
<kapace> thanks
<LjL> tuna-fish-: cat filename | command-you-want-stdin-to-be-read-frm-file
<leachizzle> i've made the swicth to ubuntu from XP i cant get shoucast server going.
<tuna-fish-> thanks
<ryanakca> LjL: kk
<lifepositive> hello
<lifepositive> whats the best newsreader for Ubuntu to use?
<LjL> tuna-fish-: that's for general passing of data from a command to another
<ianthepetrock> leachizzle you have downloaded the linux version of shoutcast i assume?
<leachizzle> yes i have
<ryanakca> LjL: how would I use awk to print only the first collumn? awk '{print $1}' %
<LjL> tuna-fish-: but if you merely want to read from an actual file, command-name <filename   will do
<ryanakca> ?
<LjL> ryanakca: yep
<ianthepetrock> leachizzle: and what happens when you try to run it?
<leachizzle> thats the thing how where is it..
<Okt> Is there a good Nautilus replacement?
<tuna-fish-> LjL: yes, I was just wondering how to get stuff from /dev/random to a pipe i was setting up
<ianthepetrock> you dont know where you saved it?
<LjL> tuna-fish-: cat </dev/random >name-of-your-pipe
<leachizzle> i did the general instal from the repository
<ianthepetrock> oh
<tuna-fish-> LjL: Yeah
<l3mr> Oki: Konqueror :)
<lifepositive> LjL: whats the best newsreader for Ubuntu to use?
<ianthepetrock> im no help then, i downloaded it off the website
<lifepositive> !newsreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lifepositive> !news
<leachizzle> but how did you get it going
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daimoh> how do i find out what files are in an installed package?
<LjL> lifepositive: don't abuse the bot... ask it about "!best" instead ;)
<LjL> lifepositive: i use knode
<ianthepetrock> leach: since i downloaded off the website, it gave me an execuatble file
<LjL> actually, i don't
<lifepositive> whats the best reader for newsgroups?
<ryanakca> LjL: something like this should do the trick, right? apt-file search `echo `ldd /usr/local/kde/bin/kssh | awk '{print $1}'``
<ianthepetrock> you could try typing "shoutcast" in the console maybe
<lifepositive> LjL: knode will download news?
<leachizzle> can i PM you?
<ianthepetrock> sure
<ryanakca> daimoh: find the the package and list the contents with http://packages.ubuntu.com
<LjL> ryanakca: i think so. but are you just doing this to find out the depends for one program, or do you have something more than that in mind?
<lifepositive> Seveas: whats the best reader for newsgroups using Gnome?
<leachizzle> lol can you pm me i cant find it or remember the / thingy
<daimoh> ryanakca: ah kk - thanks
<brohken> can anyone recommend a good laptop that will work out of the box with ubuntu, be cheap, and be able to run Beryl
<leachizzle> msg ianthepetrock
<LjL> lifepositive: uhm, since it's a newsreader... but it's definitely not for gnome
<ianthepetrock> leach
<leachizzle> yea
<ryanakca> LjL: depends for 1 program
<ianthepetrock> its not working i guess im not registered
<lifepositive> LjL: I realised that :)
<leachizzle> Gmail?
<ianthepetrock> ianthepetrock@gmail.com
<leachizzle> AIm?
<leachizzle> oh kk
<LjL> ryanakca: then do it manually, how many libraries can it be! :P
<brohken> anyone? sorry to rush, but I gotta run soon
<wimpies> gnomefreak : Still here have a problem with mounting an external usb disk who wants to mount on /media/external-1 but I want it on /media/external
<eutu> cant boot my ubuntu it gets to the point where it starts to load the desktop and stops
<LjL> ryanakca: ah but wait, no, that's not going to work
<PriceChild> brohken: go to the store with a live cd and ask to test them out
<DjViper> Hi, I've got a problem sharing files with windows computers using samba, its slow
<LjL> ryanakca: nevermind, it should
<PriceChild> if they don't let you... you REALLY don't want to be buying from that store
<PriceChild> brohken: ^
<brohken> PriceChild, thanks but I wanted to see if anyone had some experience with one already
<brohken> im sure there is someone in this room running ubuntu on a laptop with good things to say
<brohken> i'd just like to know the model and how much they paid
<brohken> heh
<foo> foob: Back off my foo hizzl'
<leachizzle> ianthepetrock~ im linkincable@gmail.com i intived you for a chat
<ianthepetrock> i got it
<brohken> do laptops with Nvidia cards tend to work right out of the box?
<sc0tt> yes brohken
<PriceChild> brohken: I would get Nvidia above all else
<brohken> i noticed the dell I wanted will work... but I need to change alot to make it work with the ati card
<evil_> My flash objects in Firefox don't have sound...Is this a documented problem?
<sc0tt> i'd go nvidia
<brohken> which kind of sucks. im not too good with command line
<PriceChild> evil_: there's a wiki entry on it
<PriceChild> evil_: one second
<evil_> kk..
<brohken> what exactly does it mean to mount something?
<LjL> ryanakca: try this, for some reason your version doesn't seem to work here: ldd /usr/local/kde/bin/kssh | awk ' { print $1 } ' | xargs -n 1 basename | xargs -n 1 apt-file search
<PriceChild> evil_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3
<evil_> Thanks
<PriceChild> scroll to the bottom
<LjL> ryanakca: (one thing is that apt-file doesn't store the leading "/" in filenames, so if ldd gives you results that include that, it won't work -- then it's also not working for some other reason probably related to newlines)
<PriceChild> evil_: well not bottom... but bottom of hte section
<evil_> kk
<LjL> ryanakca: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb - i've done that sort of thing in the past as you can see =)
<Vessquire> I've got an ubuntu server... I want to use it to share folders that will show up (through avahi/zeroconf/however) in the Finder on the mac machines on the network... anyone have any ideas?   I've seen tutorials for shared music libraries, but nothing for shared folders
<green_earz> brohken: say you mount a cd disk it then becomes part of the filing system,
<philo23> hey, i'm having problems using frostwire/limewire
<n2diy> can I configure Nautilus to archive files and directories recursively?
<brohken> green_earz, thanks.
<green_earz> np
<brohken> last question for now: does anyone know off the top of their heads any laptops that come with nvidia cards?
<philo23> hey, i'm having problems using frostwire/limewire, it apears java isnt working, i just get a grey screen, but i know java is working, so i dont know whats up, i've checked the version
<noiesmo> philo23, are you running compiz or beryl ?
<philo23> noiesmo: yes, does that effect it?
<brohken> what does this mean: Video (ATI x1300 and most other new ATI)
<brohken> **For Edgy Follow this how to:**
<brohken> 1. FIRST DOWNLOAD THE ATI DRIVER AT THE FOLLOWING HOW TO AND CHMOD IT TO BE EXECUTABLE USING +x, THEN RUN IT AS ROOT AND INSTALL THE DRIVERS FIRST.
<islan> when I try to run ./configure, I keep getting this message:  checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<islan> is something wrong with my gcc and should I get another version of it?
<fokuslee> supernoob question:  How do i kill man after i open the manual in terminal? ^C does not work for me ^Z suspend it but can't kill the prcoess with kill PID
<LjL> Ubotu, tell islan about build-essential | islan, see the private message from Ubotu
<PriceChild> islan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<brohken> chmod? isn't that chmod 777 or something?
<noiesmo> philo23, I dont really know all I know is when I run beryl i get the blank screen if I run normal say metacity or kwin as Im on kde it works
<PriceChild> LjL: too quick :P
<islan> fokuslee, hit command :q
<philo23> noiesmo: thanks, i'll try it out
<LjL> brohken: "chmod +x filename" sets a file as executable
<LjL> brohken: the octal notation isn't the only possible notation in chmod
<LjL> Ubotu, tell brohken about permissions | brohken, see the private message from Ubotu
<philo23> yep, it apears Beryl is doing something
<angel12> hey guys, is anyone else having problems using gaim right now? the stock one with edgy?
<noiesmo> philo23, yeah I asked in beryl channel see if any one knows
<clemyeats> brohken: the octal notation is to set, use the letters to "modify"
<brohken> ohhh thanks
<Shadow_mil> how can I get nautilus to see dirs mounted with FUSE?
<brohken> one LAST LAST thing and I swear I'll leave
<LjL> clemyeats: that's not really true. it's really just a matter of preferences: you can "set" using the letters, as well.
<clemyeats> LjL: I know.. I didn't want to confuse him too much :)
<PriceChild> brohken: we'll "allow" you to stay :P
<clemyeats> LjL: I wrote an article on that.. let me find the link..
<brohken> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257684 can you take a look at this site and tell me if a noob could follow those commands and instructions? i'm planning to run edgy
<philo23> noiesmo: thanks mate
<fokuslee> islan: wut do u mean? like i don't want to close the terminal only return to #
<noiesmo> philo23, np it's a bit annoying having to switch thou
<clemyeats> brohken: http://www.linuxforums.org/security/file_permissions.html that should explain everything :)
<islan> fokuslee, while in man, type in a colon followed by a q
<islan> fokuslee, like this :q
<brohken> clemyeats, its a seperate topic
<fokuslee> oh ok
<fokuslee> yhahah
<fokuslee> sorri i thought dat was a funny face
<fokuslee> lmfao
<islan> heh, sry, nope
<clemyeats> brohken: well, you asked about file permissions..
<brohken> clemyeats, just take a quick look and tell me if it should be easy enough
<fokuslee> well thx
<gaurav19> Hi, I have three partitions on a system running windows XP Pro. Can I install ubuntu without causing any damage to the windows installation
<dust> I've got both the vlc and the totem plugins installed in firefox as well as the w32codecs, but when I open pages with wmv movies like this one http://politiken.dk/poltv/?ExtID=1237 it just says (no movie)..
<un_operateur1> !dual-boot
<brohken> clemyeats, that was before... someone already sent me a message regarding that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> gaurav19: you "can"... however defrag your drives before attempting resizing
<un_operateur1> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<dust> weird thing is, in vlc the movies play just fine if I dig for the url manually
<clemyeats> brohken: ok no pb.
<PriceChild> gaurav19: backup ALL important data
<eutu> i can boot as root but cant boot my user account
<brohken> clemyeats, thanks
<noiesmo> philo23, beryl people know they are working on it :)
<PriceChild> eutu: could you explain further please?
<philo23> yay
<eutu> i try to boot but goes only as far as the splash screen just before loading the desktop then stops
<clemyeats> gaurav19: yes, but make sure to backup your data in case you make a mistake.. partitions are called differently in linux than in windows.
<jk_> is there a way to have Gnome and KDE installed on the same system and select between the t2o?
<ryanakca> LjL: lots :P
<ryanakca> LjL: two dozen at least
<PriceChild> jk_: yes... sudo aptitude install (x/k)ubuntu-desktop
<PriceChild> jk_: you can then choose between them from the "sessions" menu on gdm
<PriceChild> (or kdm)
<ryanakca> LjL: no?
<PriceChild> eutu: what exact point does it halt?
<gaurav19> Thanks for the advice, PriceChild. I will back up the data. I do not need to resize. I have three partitions - C(20), D(20) and F(120) in GB. D is completely blank, I was thinking of creating the swap and "/" or root mount points on D which is blank as of now. I guess thats doable
<PriceChild> gaurav19: good luck
<sindrum> having trouble removing directory, i used rmdir command and this is telling me No such file or directory, any ideas?
<gaurav19> I mean to say should not cause any problem.
<PriceChild> sindrum: sure its a dir, and that it exists?
<eutu> as soon as the small screen that shows the small icons
<ryanakca> LjL: now I just need to figure out which ones are usefull... php-doc is definitly not required...
<ryanakca> brohken: I'd stay away from dell, btw...
<ryanakca> brohken: unless you don't mind paying an extra 50-100$ on something you'll delete as soon as you get... (w**d**s)
<ryanakca> xargs: unmatched single quote; by default quotes are special to xargs unless you use the -0 option
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, you still need to split D up into two partitions -- for swap and /
<brohken> any specific reason?
<ryanakca> LjL: well... d'you have kssh?
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> here, LjL, I'll /msg you what I need solved
<gaurav19> thanks, but do you foresee problems or may be I am a bit paranoid here, I have heard people messing up things
<clayg> what is the name of the package for google earth?
<clayg> i thought it was google-earth
<sindrum> yes its a directory and i do see it on my desktop and in the command prompt.... im lost?
<clayg> but cannot find it anywhere in synaptic
<clayg> does anyone know?
<PriceChild> gaurav19: you shouldn't have any problems... just make sure you use the correct drives ;)
<ryanakca> brohken: no, chmod +x filename
<PriceChild> gaurav19: most problems come when resizing...
<brohken> ryanakca, recommend me something
<brohken> ryanakca, what? what about it?
<ryanakca> would running "modinfo scsi_mod" break a system?
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, well, Its kinda tricky -- is D: on the same disk as the other two partitions?
<Newbie> how do you change to super user on terminal?
<gaurav19> Hi un_operateur1, yes I am aware of that, is that something Ubuntu will manage or should i use partition magic for creating the swap partition - i.e split the 20Gb into 19 and 1 or whatever the software permits
<un_operateur1> Newbie, sudo su
<PriceChild> Newbie: sudo su
<gaurav19> Yes on the same disk
<Newbie> thx
<PriceChild> Newbie: please read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, and is D: sandwiched in between the other two?
<clemyeats> gaurav19: is it an IDE disk ?
<gaurav19> Yes, clemyeats, it is an IDE disk (master/primary)
<clemyeats> gaurav19: then it's called /dev/hda in Linux.
<gaurav19> You are right, un_operateur1 the order is C,D,F
<clemyeats> gaurav19: your C is most likely /dev/hda1
<ryanakca> ASUS, Toshiba?
<ryanakca> brohken: what do you want me to recommend?
<gaurav19> ok
<ScreaminIke> uhm. lets say i ran a script to change ubuntu into "Ubuntu Christian Edition" and now... firefox AND lynx are crippled. wget still works, though, so i've worked out a crude method of browsing the web one wget-ed link at a time. is there a way to fix this situation?
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, I think you'll have to split D: into two within windows before going ahead to install ubuntu
<sindrum> is there anyway to refresh my Desktop directory, i already tried rebooting, maybe this will get rid of the files?
<ike_> Anyone know why fsck tells me I need to --rebuid-tree every boot despite the fact that I have --rebuilt all my partitions?
<un_operateur1> and the way the partitions are laid out i think splitting D: is going to be quite tricky
<gaurav19> Thats what I thought of doing with partition magic, just wanted to discuss with experts here as I was not too sure..
<PriceChild> ScreaminIke: I saw this on the forums.... it installs an internet filter... which the creater doesn't quite know how to remove cleanly
<clemyeats> gaurav19: anyhow, you can run the live CD without installing anything, and have a look at the partitioning tool in there to see if you recognize your partitions and learn their name in Linux
<mikebot> so, when i tried to follow that pppoe walkthrough, i got an error when i did the command 'sudo pppoeconf'
<Okt> Is there an easy way to get all of the desktop icons to be the same size?
<Wiltre> I really could use some help.  I'm trying to install ubuntu on my machine (Currently on windows part) but the installer wont go.  I got live CD for 6.10 X86 computers.  Here's my problem, it will freeze when the orange bar fills.  So, I set up to go at 1024 and 32 bit.  It passed it to show me an error screen about XServer.  I know my comp can't run XServers, In GParted I need to use "Xvesa" or something that's a m
<Wiltre> ini xserver.  Is it still possible for me to install 6.10???
<ScreaminIke> PriceChild, that's priceless. so now, what?
<un_operateur1> if it were me -- i'd try partitioning D: within Windows's Disk management utility
<MeneK> Hi everybody. I just broke my fonts testing kubuntu-desktop. Now they look too much bold and blurry... What can I do? Thanks!
<mikebot> when i did 'pppoeconf' and it tried to do something after i clicked 'yes' ig ot an error which read: 'Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access COntroller of your provoder did not respond...'
<PriceChild> ScreaminIke: I never saw a solution... the guy just reccomended a reinstall sorry :(
<PriceChild> ScreaminIke: you could do a quick search of the Ubuntu CE forums?
<gaurav19> Sure clemyeats, thanks for that.
<clemyeats> gaurav19: you're welcome :)
<ScreaminIke> that's fantastic. cuz i already started (over dialup) to download the Ubuntu CE iso
<mikebot> anyone know how to get dsl working on ubuntu?
<Wiltre> I really could use some help.  I'm trying to install ubuntu on my machine (Currently on windows part) but the installer wont go.  I got live CD for 6.10 X86 computers.  Here's my problem, it will freeze when the orange bar fills.  So, I set up to go at 1024 and 32 bit.  It passed it to show me an error screen about XServer.  I know my comp can't run XServers, In GParted I need to use "Xvesa" or something that's a m
<Wiltre> ini Xserver.  Can I install Ubuntu without Xserver using a mini version or something? I have an ati x700 card.
<gaurav19> I just found this: http://www.hevnikov.com/blog/2006/11/13/triple-boot-xp-vista-ubuntu-with-single-boot-screen/
<ScreaminIke> i'll see if i can haxor- 31337 browse them
<gaurav19> That seems quite comprehensive. I believe you guys would have seen this before. Is this good ?
<MeneK> ( you can see how my fonts look now at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320125 )
<sindrum> ok iv figured out what to do to get that directory to delete... sudo rm -r (filename)
<MeneK> hey Wiltre
<MeneK> i have also an Ati X700 card
<elaine_> Is it possible to convert server into desktop?  It's working as a desktop, ubuntu-desktop and all but, when I upgraded to 6.10 it installed the server kernel automatically
<Wiltre> MeneK: And it ran fine?
<MeneK> I don't now if you have the same prob
<Curs0r> hehehe more beryl fiending http://123pichosting.com/images/2614Screenshot-4.png
<MeneK> but to start X you must change the driver in xorg.conf
<mikebot> actually, if anyone can tell me how tog et my hauppauge card working in ubuntu, that would be great
<MeneK> try changing "ati" to "radeo"
<MeneK> "radeon" sorry
<mikebot> OK, well, I guess I'llt ry back later. Bye all.
<Wiltre> MeneK: Where is this .conf? I'm on windows right now since hte live wont even run
<LjL> MeneK: i can't look at the screenshot because it requires an account. however, you might want to try going (in KDE) to System Settings / Appearance / Fonts / Anti-aliasing and set Hinting to Full
<sindrum> elaine_: nice desktop how does it run?
<fokuslee> ? wiltre did u dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg?
<elaine_> sindrum, it runs fine.
<sindrum> sorry i ment curs0r...
<Wiltre> fokuslee: Where! My computer wont run at all.  When I do the ubuntu live CD it just hangs and gives me an XServer error
<elaine_> sindrum, it's just a pain that I have to manually install a new kernel if I upgrade
<siloe> Helllo!!!  Make cfdisk create hda6 and hda7 after mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda6 "error  not have hda6"
<elaine_> sindrum, because I used ubuntu server cd at the start
<MeneK> the Xorg conf file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Curs0r> sindrum, it's smooth as glass
<Wiltre> How can I change it if my livecd wont even go?
<eegore> Could someone help me figure out why I cannot control the sound level of different apps even though I am running alsa
<eegore> I am running dapper
<MeneK> wiltre: get to a tty , presing ctrl+alt+F2
<MeneK> then type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wiltre> So CTRL+ALT+F2 at boot screen... then edit my xorg.conf
<raavi> what apps are those
<raavi> eegore: what apps are those
<MeneK> wiltre: just after getting the X error
<MeneK> look for the "Device" section
<Wiltre> MeneK Alright; going.
<sindrum> curs0r: What is gpu do you use?
<Curs0r> 7800gtx
<eegore> raavi: xmms, teamspeak, Skype, and UT2004
<jpjacobs> siloe, try rebooting first. it's sometimes needed to have the kernel read the partitiontables
<MeneK> Section "Device"       Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon X700 (RV410)"
<MeneK>         Driver          "radeon"
<jpjacobs> !paste|MeneK
<ubotu> MeneK: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jpjacobs> sorry i thought you were going to paste more :p
<MeneK> ok! thanks!
<Faar> Where could I find the log for what happens after Grub stars the system? (I get some "PCI error..")?
<jpjacobs> Faar, dmesg?
<jpjacobs> or /var/log/...
<MeneK> <Wiltre: The  device section should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37478/
<Faar> jpjacobs : I'l have a look
<jpjacobs> try grep -ir "PCI error" /var/log/*
<brohken> ryanakca, a laptop
<MeneK> Ljl: I have unistalled kubuntu-desktop.
<fokuslee> damn neighbor stealing my internet again
<ryanakca> brohken: I'd go for ASUS... if not them, then Toshiba...
<ryanakca> brohken: stay away from Dell & HP though... (if you don't want to waste money on windows)
<jpjacobs> brohken, i've got an older toshiba laptop here, and i'm very happy with it :)
<mon^rch> whats the name of the KDE IRC client again?
<fokuslee> kubuntu
<Shadow_mil> how can I install KDE?
<Fleebailey33> konversation
<mon^rch> ty
<jpjacobs> ryanakca, dell does sell without windows... after some pushing
<shorty114> ryanakca, can't you get your money back on the XP?
<Fleebailey33> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dynamo> mon^rch, Konversation
<Shadow_mil> Fleebailey33: that messes up a lot of things like my boot splash
<brohken> ryanakca, the reason I am even considering it is because of this deal: http://www.gotapex.com/
<brohken> its soo cheap
<angel12> hey guys, ive got what seems to be a major network problem. whenever i try to apt-get something, i get a cannot find archive.ubuntu.com, but when i ping it, its there, and then apt-get works. then whenever i try to connect to irc in xchat, i have to ping irc.freenode.net first, otherwise it sees irc.freenode.net as 1.0.0.0
<brohken> and spec wise it's pretty nice
<dynamo> Shadow_mil, you can put your bootsplash back
<fokuslee> angel12 u have dns problem
<Shadow_mil> dynamo: how?
<ryanakca> jpjacobs: they do? I tried getting it without windows but they said I couldn't...
<angel12> fokuslee, any idea how to fix it? i figured thats what it was
<fokuslee> echo "nameserver wuteveruhave" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<jpjacobs> ryanakca, i heard some people who had it done...
<dynamo> Shadow_mil, hang on
<fokuslee> angel12 if ur on router is probably the same as ur router gateway
<angel12> fokuslee, so i just put my router ip in quotes?
<fokuslee> yeah
<Shadow_mil> I think it also messes up my login screen
<fokuslee> just replace wuteveruhave with router ip
<evil_> How do I get access to /var/lib/tor?
<ryanakca> jpjacobs: hmm...
<angel12> fokuslee, just tried it with sudo and i get a permission denied
<pantera> hi
<fokuslee> interesting can u nano or vi it?
<fokuslee> and see wut it has?
<dynamo> Shadow_mil, $sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Shadow_mil> dynamo: thanks
<dynamo> yw
<evil_> How do I get access to /var/lib/tor?
<dynamo> evil_, with sudo?
<MeneK> Shadow_mil: be aware!
<angel12> fokuslee, yeah, there was the ip for my router and some random ip that i have never seen before in there for nameserver
<fokuslee> angel12 well thats ur problem change it back
<fokuslee> can u?
<evil_> dynamo, anyway..It sys I dont have the neccesary permissions
<fokuslee> im not too familair with ubuntu
<fokuslee> sudo ?
<MeneK> better user aptitude
<fokuslee> i forgot how to get real root
<dynamo> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<fokuslee> u mite have to do ddat
<dynamo> that's all
<angel12> fokuslee, ok, i did, and now apt-get update is still lookin at 1.0.0.0
<MeneK> Shadow_mil: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<dynamo> !tell fokuslee about sudo
<Defend> omg hanovers suck
<fokuslee> angel12 sorri i dono then
<angel12> fokuslee, to get reall root you have to sudo passwd root, then put in the password
<matju> if i use a KDE app with the GNOME desktop, how do i get to configure the global KDE settings (for my user) so that, e.g. the app doesn't use "system sounds" ?
<angel12> fokuslee, well thanks tho
<fokuslee> can u broswe webpage now?
<Wiltre> ALright, didn't work at all.  I edited the xorg.conf;  But I had no idea what to do after
<MeneK> you should restard gdm
<camh> I've got a 6.06 i386 install with a custom built kernel. I've just got a Core 2 Duo which I was going to put in the same box. My plan was to rebuild the kernel for this Processor/MB - Will this work, or do I need a new 64bit userland?
<angel12> fokuslee, yeah, i can browse all day and night, but connecting to irc and apt-get repo's gets hung up
<fokuslee> grr aye good luck
<usr_rob> I installed redhat artwork, the only thing that dont work is the blue pixmap on hover, any suggestions?
<MeneK> Wiltre: try "sudo killall gdm" and later "sudo gdm"
<fokuslee> Menek i think u want to use gdm stop
<Wiltre> MeneK: So! Reboot, set vga to 1024 32, Get error, Push keycommand (I forget, I just pushed everything in the area), Edit the xorg.conf, sudo killall gdm then sudo gdm, then will the screen still be black?
<pantera> hallo together, do someone know, howto become a background splash screen at console, without recompile the kernel or something like that? I use ubuntu edgy.
<MeneK> fokuslee: yeah
<fokuslee> Wiltre are u trying to use glx?
<MeneK> Wiltre: that's what I did to get Ubuntu work with my x700, yes
<fokuslee> i suggest u use vesa driver frist
<fokuslee> get gui first
<iain> What video card brand works best with Linux?
<fokuslee> and follow tseilot guide on installing ati driver
<Wiltre> NVidia
<craigbass1976> I read the forums for a piece of accounting software similar to Quickbooks.  Gnucash is not it, but I found some reference to quasar, and a way to instal it with apt.  I can't get it to work though.
<Ralith> iain, nvidia by far
<craigbass1976> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200563&page=2&highlight=accounting+software
<Ralith> iain, if you don't mind closed-source drivers, at least
<MeneK> Not ATI, for sure
<Wiltre> fokuslee: How do I use Vesa??? I know it works since that's what I use on gparted
<l3mr> iain: actually, intels work nice, but the cards are crap. between ati and nvidia, it's a no brainer. ati linux support sux
<iain> Ralith: The games I play are closed-source, so I'm going to go ahead with it
<Ralith> heh
<Ralith> yeah
<craigbass1976> how do you list the apps in a repo?
<Ralith> nvidia's the best for gaming, period
<Ralith> and intel /is/ pretty good if you don't need any performance whatsoever
<Ralith> you get the most out of the card, and have oss drivers, but the most is very, very little :P
* Ralith has one on this machine
<iain> That's too bad because I've got a best buy $50 card but BB doesn't sell low-end nVidia
<Ralith> runs beryl at about 70fps, which is nice
<craigbass1976> I remember trying to install ardour for an hour before I realized that I wanted ardour-gtk or something, and not just plain ardour
<Gumby> considering that neither ATI or nVidia offer anything but proprietary drivers I fail to see how anyone can say that one is better than the other
<MeneK> write "vesa" instead of "ati" or "radeon" in the Driver line of the device section of xorg.conf
<Wiltre> hOW DO I USE VESA DRIVERS???
<Wiltre> Caps
<Wiltre> Menek: Alright.  I'll write vesa, then what
<Wiltre> Menek: how do I get it to relaunch the disc
<Ralith> iain, lemme take a look for you; assuming yer not broke, a little more should be fine
<kapace> restart xorg?
<Ralith> iain, agp or pcie?
<pantera> bye
<iain> Ralith: Hmm lemme check their site
<l3mr> Gumby: ati's drivers are a pain in the ass to setup. nvidia's are closed source too, but a lot more userfriendly
<iain> Oh bollocks, it's PCI
<christy> hi im trying to help my dad though a ubuntu instal over the phone... he has windows on hda and wants ubuntu on hdb... the install after selecfting to install on hdb doesnt bring up anything about grub.. i want to make sure /dev/hda1 will be an option to boot his windows.. any help.. tough cause i cant see it :)
<iain> That's probably not good.
<Ralith> iain, you might even be able to afford one of the 7k series
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> you have a pci connector?
<Gumby> l3mr: Ive never had an issue following the instructions for ATI.
<Wiltre> MeneK: How do I reboot the disc with vesa still being in effect?
<Ralith> I don't think you can find a PCI video card anywhere but an auction site :P
<Ralith> or used computer place
<MeneK> Wiltre: once xorg.conf is edited and saved, restart gdm. I used the "hard" way: killall & then gdm again
<Ralith> or junk yard.
<iain> Ralith: Of course, but I should probably get a better card
<l3mr> Gumby: lucky you :)
<Wiltre> Alright guys, brb trying this
<iain> The fact it's PCI means it's quite old, right?
<Ralith> yeah
<Ralith> quite old
<Ralith> have fun gaming on a machine like that :P
<[sysex_ferrari] > found a bug in feisty, is there a bugtraq somewhere?
<l3mr> iain: if it's plain pci, forget about getting a reasonable card for it. if it's pci-express, no problem
<iain> Ralith: My machine is fine; my current card is a 7200
<iain> So I'm looking to upgrade
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> then it's either AGP or PCIe
<l3mr> iain: don't upgrade yet. wait till 8600 series is out
<iain> Now I was going to buy it at Best Buy because I have a gift card, but I guess I won't do that.
<Ralith> l3mr also has pretty good advice if you want good performance
<iain> l3mr: 8600? That's an old card, isn't it?
<kapace> if i installied python on ubuntu, where shouldi pu the shebang line to?
<Ralith> the 8k series is really hardcore, and once the midrange models are out there, if you can afford them they'll be uber.
<Ralith> iain, it's so new it doesn't exist yet >.<
<[sysex_ferrari] > nevermind I'm retarded
<l3mr> iain: no. 8xxx is the new nvidia architecture..
<iain> l3mr: Oh, I was thinking ATI
<Ralith> iain, I'm assuming you have a PCIe slot and don't realize it.
<Soms> Arwen would like to know why he is banned, could an op message him; to stop him from asking in #wikipedia
<iain> I have a Radeon 7200 ;-)
<iain> Ralith: I have a PCIe slot, but I don't use it
<Ralith> iain, why not?
<l3mr> iain: i have to 8800 at uni, it's amazing but really expensive. soon, there will be a nvidia geforce 8600 or something, the same arch but mid-range priced. that's what you want. :)
<iain> Ralith: Because my Radeon 7200 is PCI
<ademan> what's a good hex editor for linux?
<Ralith> ah.
<Ralith> ademan, gui or console?
<kapace> where does python bin in ubuntu?
<iain> l3mr: Mid-range ~= $50?
<Ralith> iain, that's low end :P
<ademan> Ralith: GUI preferably but either will do
<l3mr> ultra low end :/
<iain> Ralith: Yeah, low-end is for me then
<Ralith> iain, but it'll be a while before they come out anyway
<Ralith> ademan, kde ok?
<iain> You say low-end but it will run Doom 3 won't it?
<ademan> Ralith: sure
<Ralith> iain, doom 3 is old.
<Ralith> ademan, khexedit :P
<l3mr> iain: for gaming, you will need a card in the 200+ $ range
<Ralith> apt-cache search hexedit for alternatives
<Ralith> l3mr's right, if you want to run newish games
<iain> I ran UT2k3 on my 7200 :P
<l3mr> yeah but it's ancient :)
<kapace> can these games work on ubuntu?
<iain> I'm sure I can run UT2k7 on an X300, right?
<Ralith> kapace, yeah
<kapace> really!
<l3mr> iain: not really.
<kapace> i though all gmaes were made for windoze
<Ralith> kapace, the doom, quake, and unreal tournament series all have linux support
<iain> l3mr: how about a 9800?
<kapace> nice
<Ralith> iain, that's way worse :P
<l3mr> iain: ut2k7 is not even out yet, i think it'll be dx10...
<Ralith> 9800s are HORRENDOUS
<Ralith> kapace, some others do too, like NWN
<Ralith> at least, NWN1 did
<Ralith> iain, go nvidia if yer upgrading
<Ralith> you don't want to deal with ATI
<Ralith> trust me
<iain> Ralith: My friend runs UT2k4 at 1600x1200 with all quality settings enabled on a 9800Pro and it looks and runs great
<Sublimal-> No, ati will just get u in to trubble
<Ralith> iain, yeah, it's great until it starts crashing
<l3mr> iain: yeah but ut2k4 is 2 years old. ancient :)
<Sublimal-> Hi, every1
<MeneK> ati is really a pain
<Sublimal-> i got a huge problem
<Erb> Hi, how do I open GVim? I installed it but it didn't appear in the Applications menu (I am obviously new to Linux).
<Ralith> iain, mine died in about a month; I have a friend who ran through 3 of them before he stopped asking for replacements.
<iain> l3mr: If a 9800Pro can run UT2k4, I thought an X300 would handle UT2k7
<Ralith> Erb, if it's really not in the menu, hit alt-f2 and enter 'gvim' and hit return
<Ralith> iain, you do not want an ATI card
<Ralith> got it?
<Gumby> iain: honestly, if you can read instructions there is nothing wrong with ATI.  you have to jump through a few hoops to get either driver installed as they are both closed source.  saying one is easier/better than the other is nonsense
<Ralith> iain, their drivers are slow, update slowly, rarely support the latest X, unstable....
<l3mr> iain: ut2k7 will probably only run well on the newt ati generation. and x300 is a low-end model, which means  even play current games will be slow
<iain> I'm just making an analogy; I meant to demonstrate that a $50 card can run modern games
<Sublimal-> My quake 3 wount go fullscreen, its just a big black border around quake 3, i have edited the xorg.conf and added more modelines, but i doesnt work
<Ralith> Gumby, not true.
<Sublimal-> anyone ?
<Gumby> Ralith: its completely true.
<Ralith> Gumby, ATI's support for OpenGL (the only option on Linux) is crappy
<l3mr> iain: well depends on your definition of modern :)
<Ralith> Gumby, look at any performance comparison; ATI always does better on directx games, nvidia on opengl
<Ralith> whatever the OS.
<Nippoo> hm, I've been asked to program a piece of database software for a company (to manage clients, make bookings, get payments, etc...) what language should I use? (a bit like Heritage, the library cataloguing software, y'know?)
<deep`> !system-tools-backends
<iain> l3mr: UT2k7 is on my list
<ubotu> system-tools-backends: System Tools to manage computer configuration -- scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 151 kB, installed size 692 kB
<Ralith> and nvidia actually has thorough support of their linux drivers, too
<Ralith> iain, for that you need an expensive card.
<Megaqwerty> I've followed the guides from ubuntu, but I still can't watch/listen to streaming video/audio
<iain> Ralith: Damn ;-)
<craigbass1976> Ok, I give up on quasar.  Anyone ever used sql-ledger?
<Ralith> Gumby, ATI, for example, tends to lag quite a ways behind Xorg releases, whereas you can rely on nvidia being up to date.
<Sublimal-> My quake 3 wount go fullscreen, its just a big black border around quake 3, i have edited the xorg.conf and added more modelines, but i doesnt work, i could realy nead som help, anyone ?
<MeneK> how I get AIGLX to work with ATi? I think Xgl is the only option
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me figure out what is wrong?
<Sublimal-> please, help
<Erb> Ralith, thanks, that worked, however, is there a way so that GVim can be included as a shortcut?
<Ralith> Erb, gnome?
<l3mr> Ralith: well, both suck, but nvidia does so less
<Erb> Yes
<Ralith> l3mr, ehh, is nvidia actually bad?
<iain> Both suck?  Well don't hold your breath for a card that doesn't
<Ralith> l3mr, I was under the impression that their stuff was up to scratch, except for the closedness
<illusina> I think a recent update broke my sound sound, as when I look at my system tray it appears I have no sounds cards.
<Ralith> iain, it's the drivers, not the cards
<Sublimal-> ...
<l3mr> Ralith: well, encrypted drivers suck.
<Gumby> Ralith: in the range of card that iain is talking about its not going to make a damn of difference
<Ralith> l3mr, ah.
<illusina> dmesg gives me messages like: snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive
<Megaqwerty> I've followed the guides from ubuntu, but I still can't watch/listen to streaming video/audio'
<Ralith> Gumby, it most certainly will.
<Ralith> Gumby, for example, if he gets a 9800, it'll die on him right off
<Ralith> Gumby, and he'll have display problems every time X updates
<Sublimal-> please, i have tried everything
<haggard> i need help: when I try to update my sources.list file, it says "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found."
<Gumby> a radeon 9800 for $50?
<Ralith> Gumby, they're worth less than that.
<l3mr> Sublimal-: do you have the resolution quake wants in xorg.conf?
<Gumby> Ralith: Ive upgraded X multiple times in ubuntu and I havnt had a single problem
<Ralith> Gumby, you must upgrade very slowly, or never use anything not in the official LTS repos.
<Sublimal-> l3mr: yes, i have
<ScreaminIke> so... basically, i'm dling the ubuntu ce cd. cuz they pwnt my system.
<kapace> if my friend did apt-get install python
<kapace> where is teh python bin?
<Sublimal-> it works just fine in mandriva, arch, gentoo.. but in ubuntu it just doesnt
<l3mr> Sublimal-: do you get any error message from the game?
<ScreaminIke> btw, what's the irc equivalent of the sounder list?
<Sublimal-> no
<Sublimal-> i seems to work fine
<prower> Hello :> Anyone here using beryl and edgy together with positive results?
<Virtuall> prower, yes
<Sublimal-> it just wont get fullscreen
<ScreaminIke> what is beryl?
<Sublimal-> i get a huge black border
<Sublimal-> and the game moves to the left corner of the screen
<Gumby> lmao @ ralith.  lets see, upgrade slowly...  hrm, nope.. running feisty.  anything not in the official repos.. wrong again.
<Virtuall> ScreaminIke, www.beryl-project.org
<l3mr> Sublimal-: if it's the same version of X, try backup up your xorg.conf and use one of the working systems
<l3mr> Sublimal-: maybe that helps
<prower> Virtuall: Cool...not too bad stability-wise then
<Sublimal-> u think ?
<Sublimal-> but, i got the same modelines
<l3mr> Sublimal-: and make sure you use the same driver version
<Sublimal-> the same driver
<Megaqwerty> can someone help me with getting streaming video to play?
<Virtuall> prower, well it does have some problems... i'd actually say it's pretty unusable, but it works
<craigbass1976> Hey, I've got apache installed but there's no httpd in /etc/init.d to start, stop, or restart.  Is it somewhere else?
<Gumby> you cant even get a decent radeon 9800 on ebay for $50.  /me wonders what he is talking about
<l3mr> Sublimal-: well there must be a difference somewhere, and switching the xorg.conf takes 3 mins, and maybe helps :)
<Sublimal-> yes, the problem is, i dont have a xorg.conf from an earlier system :(
<Megaqwerty> craigbass1976: try doing "locate init.d" in bash
<prower> Virtuall: Oh...well that's kind of the opposite of what you said first ;>
<deep`> what is "system-tools-backends"? Is there any app needing this? what happends if i kill it?
<l3mr> Sublimal-: what card?
<Sublimal-> i945
<Sublimal-> intel
<l3mr> hmm
<Sublimal-> i got a laptop
<Sublimal-> widescreen
<Sublimal-> 1280x800
<Megaqwerty>  can someone help me with getting streaming video to play?
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: witch player do u use ?
<Virtuall> prower, the results *are* positive. by positive you don't mean perfect, do you?
<l3mr> Sublimal-: but it does use direct rendering?
<Sublimal-> yes
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: I'd like to use gxine, but anyone would work
<Sublimal-> i works just fine
<craigbass1976> Megaqwerty, init.d is in /etc, but there's not httpd in there.  Isn't apache the http daemon?  I'm looking for the httpd file.
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: u got the right codecs ?
<l3mr> Sublimal-: other opengl apps work fine?
<Sublimal-> l3mr: no, the same problem there
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#oneline
<nightless> hello where is sources.list again?  and does anyone have a repository that has the new wine in it?
<Megaqwerty> so they should be installed
<prower> Virtuall: Well, positive for me would be working and not crashing, I guess ;>
<Sublimal-> have u tried mplayer ? our vlc ?
<Megaqwerty> craigbass1976: I don't know really anything about the Ubuntu server. I just knew a bash command to help you find files. Sorry.
<l3mr> Sublimal-: hmm sorry, no idea :/. dpkg-reconfigure the xserver, other than that...:/
<[sysex_ferrari] > anyone know when restricted-modules are coming for 2.6.20?
<Sublimal-> ok :/
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: I have all of those installed
<haggard> when I try to update my sources.list file, it says "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found." Any ideas?
<Sublimal-> crap, i realy like ubuntu, but if i cant get this to work, i just cant use it
<bshaw> anyone on here know why LVM packages dont work with Edgy??
<LjL> haggard: you have a line that says "htp:" instead of "http:"
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: you help me, I'll try to help you
<Sublimal-> ;)
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: what's your problem?
<Virtuall> prower, it doesn't crash... usually... it does however sometimes render windows all black but reloading it via tray menu helps. and it does also crash when launching opengl app, but i'm sure it's not ubuntu-related
<haggard> LjL: I know
<haggard> LjL: what can I do about it
<Sublimal-> i cant get quake 3 in fullscreen, i only get a black border
<LjL> haggard: ... change it to say http:?
<Megaqwerty> hmm....
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: do you have edgy?
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: yes
<Sublimal-> i doo
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: ok...so having opengl shouldn't be the problem...
<haggard> LjL: it does sasy http
<haggard> say*
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: What graphics card do you have?
<LjL> haggard: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: I just need the manufacturer
<Sublimal-> i945
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: that's the name of the brand that makes your card?
<craigbass1976> Megaqwerty, Doh!  the apache service is, oddly enough, called apache.
<Sublimal-> Intel i945
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: what format does the file have ?
<Megaqwerty> @CRAIG: lol
<Erb> how do i see a list of the users in a channel in xchat? it only shows the main window
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: any format really, .wmv, .mov, .ogg, you name it, I can't stream it
<nightless_> anywhere here use wine?
<Sublimal-> not anything ?
<haggard> LjL: http://code.bulix.org/23zjqp-26340?raw
<Sublimal-> no music ?
<Sublimal-> no movies ?
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: Intel makes graphics cards ?
<Sublimal-> yes, they do =)
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: nothing streaming
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: If the file is on my computer I can play it fine
<StyXman> hi all. I have my system setup with the en_US.utf-8 locale, but I need to run an app under the en_US.iso-8859-1 locale. I know about setting the LANG envvar, but the problem is that I don't seem to have this locale and I don't know how to generate it. jfy, this is a dapper. any hints?
<Sublimal-> hm, wierd
<LjL> haggard: line 18. it says "deb-src htp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse"
<Sublimal-> i look in to it, google a bit
<haggard> LjL: ah, so it does. Totally missed it. Thanks!
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: I'll do the same for your problem. My fix idea was for a nVIDIA graphics card.
<LjL> haggard: besides, you really should add -updates and -security for universe and multiverse.
<Megaqwerty> (i.e. dling the Beta Drivers)
<StyXman> Megaqwerty: intel makes video chips, and embeds them in their chipsets which you can only find in intel mother boards
<haggard> LjL: Yeah, I know. I just did a fresh install of ubuntu
<Firebird> maybe you need to increase the width of the list Erb? (could be 0)... it's displayed on the right by default, see if it's there and drag it open if it is :)
<LjL> haggard: ok
<Megaqwerty> so I see
<Stormx2> Yo. I tried to hibernate. Instead my PC just shut down. Now, when I boot, swap fails to initialize, and later is says it can't find the swap-space signiture. I'm under the impression that my swap space has therefore failed to load up. Any suggestions?
<StyXman> the word has it that they have nice free-as-in-speech xorg 3d support
<mortus>  #urban_exploration
<Sublimal-> StyXman: yes, it works realy nice
<StyXman> spam?
<Erb> Firebird, I have the window maximized, there must be a way to show/hide?
<StyXman> Erb: maximized or fullscreen?
<iain> l3mr: You seem to think certain cards will break or crash.  Do you recommend any budget cards?
<Sublimal-> StyXman: fullscreen, i get a black huge border
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: did you get this: http://www.amazon.com/Quake-3-Arena-Linux/dp/B000046Q56 ?
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: yes =)
<buddhalover> hello world
<Sublimal-> ehm
<Sublimal-> no
<l3mr> iain: no i don't think cards will..crash or break. it's just that driver-wise, i feel that nvidia is less of a hassle. but once everything is set up, ati will do as well as nvidia
<Sublimal-> but i run the linux version
<Erb> Actually, there is a users list in the bottom left corner, when i click it, it shows users. I wonder how I can get it to pin down
* StyXman wishes for the day he gets out of his 640x480 desktop
<iain> l3mr: Oh, sorry, that must have been Ralith who said something about crashing.
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: then I can say mwahahahahaa! Mainly because you can actually complain directly to the manufacturer and they will fix it.
<Grand_Nagus> i just installed my pixmap engine and when i invoke gedit in terminal i still get a Gtk-error module-path for pixmap not found HELP!!
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: they kinda have to.
<Vessquire> Does anyone know how to share files and have the shares advertised on the local network though zeroconf/avahi/bonjour
<l3mr> iain: the problem is more that in my opinion the low end cards are not worth buying. better buy a last-generation mid-range card second hand...
<Sublimal-> but Megaqwerty , it works fine in suse, gentoo, arch mandriva, pclinuxos osv
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: you've tried it?
<Sublimal-> complain ?
<StyXman> Vessquire: it's supposed to be automatic, but I never tried it
<malt1> do i need to port forward port 25 for postfix to work to send a email?
<iain> l3mr: Is there a budget card (or last gen mid range card) that won't go obsolete so fast I'll buy a new one in six months?
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: I mean contact their technical support.
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: ;) i think the problem is in ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: how did you install it?
<StyXman> malt1: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Sublimal-> i got the linux binary installer
<malt1> StyXman phpbb and phpnuke site
<Sublimal-> and installed it
<malt1> email confirm
<Vessquire> Styxman... I'm looking for the configuration I need to make in avahi to advertise the shares... or the sharing program (gshare, samba, etc.) that will register itself with avahi so that shares will be advertised
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: what was the file extention? .deb?
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: no, .run
<l3mr> iain: the problem is that just about 3 weeks ago the first next-gen graphics card was released by nvidia. ati will release the new high-end model too, soon. but the only card good enough in 6 month is of this generation. better wait a bit ..
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: wow, never seen that before.
<Sublimal-> ;)
<iain> l3mr: I guess I have bad timing.  I was waiting a bit to replace my 7200.
<Sublimal-> maybe, its Xrandr that is fucked up
<l3mr> iain: but if all the games you want to play are 1 or 2 years old, current cards will do fine. new games however...
<StyXman> malt1: and your web server is behind a firewall?
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: have you tried it on another distro on the same computer? Your graphics card may be the problem, not Ubuntu.
<malt1> router
<malt1> yep
<malt1> www.m4lt.com
<gnomefreak> Sublimal-: please watch your language
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: (i.e. not meeting the requirements)
<malt1> does mail service need port 25?
<StyXman> malt1: and who's the mail exchange for your domain?
<Sublimal-> gnomefreak: sry
<l3mr> Sublimal-: i had an intel chip in my old laptop too, and 3d worked fine...
<StyXman> malt1: it depends of direction
<Sublimal-> yes
<Sublimal-> 3d works fine
<malt1> StyXman: i just need it to send email confim with phpbb and php nuke site
<l3mr> Sublimal-: i mean, fine without the problems you describe.
<StyXman> malt1: well, I think that means mails going out and replies going in
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: ive tried another distros, and it works fine their
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: try running glxgears
<Megaqwerty> oh
<iain> l3mr: Well I just played Nexuiz on a friend's PC and yes I'd like to play that.  It's kinda old I guess.  I might also get UT2k7.  I'm not a serious gamer, though, so I'd rather spend $200 on other PC components than a video card.
<Megaqwerty> mkay...but try "glxgears" anyway.
<StyXman> Vessquire: sorry, I have no clue
<Sublimal-> it works fine
<Sublimal-> the game starts
<Megaqwerty> oh
<Sublimal-> but it is not in fullscreen
<Megaqwerty> so then what's your problem?
<Megaqwerty> oh
<StyXman> Sublimal-: tou said you get a black border?
<Megaqwerty> ok. so do you see your desktop background with some black bars around it?'
<Sublimal-> it is a big black border around the game, and it looks like it cant switch to 640x480 in fullscreen
<Reilithion> Okay, I'm ssh'd into another computer on my network.  Can I start a graphical program on there and have it display on the computer I'm on now?
<Reilithion> I seem to remember a $DISPLAY environment variable or something.
<StyXman> Reilithion: logout and ssh -X
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: can you take a screenshot?
<StyXman> if your server has xforwarding on, you can run remote x apps seamlessly
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: wait
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: I can't really picture what it looks like
<Sublimal-> ill try
<l3mr> iain: i doubt ut2k7 will run well on current cards ( except gf8800 ), but since it's not out yet, this is just speculation
<Megaqwerty> k
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: then upload it here: http://imageshack.us/
<iain> l3mr: Well OK I'll scratch it from my list.
<Reilithion> StyXman: cool.  thanks
<l3mr> Reilithion: you need to allow X-forward in your sshd config
<iain> l3mr: For current games, how would a GF 7600 perform?  It's not the latest, but it has a nice price on Amazon.
<StyXman> Reilithion: you can add the -C option for compression in reliable links
<kishan> hi can any one help my azerus crashes when i open it
<l3mr> iain: yeah the -600 series are usually the best price/performance ratio
<nightless_> im trying to do sudo apt-get build-dep wine, but i get E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)    ? :(
<Firebird> I have the same problem kishan :(. Do you use edgy?
<kishan> yes firebird
<l3mr> iain: [4567] 200 and so are crap, and [4567] 800 expensive
<l3mr> :)
<iain> l3mr: Thank you for your advice.  You have made me realize how little I know about games and their relation to hardware.
<Firebird> you see it for a few seconds then it closes without an error message?
<kishan> Firebird: yes same problem
<Firebird> :s
<m12> How can I remove the Totem mozilla extension without removing ubuntu-desktop (which synaptics wants to do?).   i want to use VLC for mozilla, but it won't do it because the Totem plugin is installed
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: http://imageshack.us/
<Sublimal-> whatta
<StyXman> nightless_: add deb-src lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list, aptitude update, and then try again
<l3mr> iain: yw :)
<Willtre> Thanks guys, Ubuntu is up and running
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=quake3qh6.png
<kishan> Firebird: which torrent client u using now
<Megaqwerty> k...hold on
<paranoia16> anyone know easy ways to "optimize" ubuntu?
<dynamo> btdownload-gui
<Firebird> kishan: I cheated :) I still use Azureus, but on another pc
<nightless_> StyXman, ah thats right i forgot to update :P
<john__> hello
<kishan> Firebird: lol is that edgy too
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: and, that looks like its on fullscreen for me, but i got a black border around the game
<Firebird> no, it's dapper :)
<kishan> Firebird: problems with emule too its too slow
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: so you are saying that it doesn't look like the screenshot?
<john__> hey i'm a brand new linux user, can anyone answer some questions
<Megaqwerty> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<StyXman> john__: just fire away
<Megaqwerty> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paranoia16> anyone know if i can make amorak auto update my idod? like itues syncs it i mean
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: im saying, that i cant see the desktop, like it is on the picture, i can only see the black border
<john__> well
<buddhalover> can amorak rip this cd?
<john__> I bought a begining Ubuntu linux book from barnes and noble
<paranoia16> this cd?
<john__> it has breezy badger
<buddhalover> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<buddhalover> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<john__> when i go to update manager... it says there are no updates
<john__> why not?
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: do u understand what i mean ?
* iain smiles internally at ubotu's words.
<john__> isn't there 6.10
<gnomefreak> john__: click check
<StyXman> john__: breezy is pretty old.
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: My Grandparents just arrived at my house...sorry I couldn't get that worked out for you. I do have to leave, but before I do, one last suggestion: reboot after telling it to go fullscreen.
<StyXman> john__: no, updates refers to security patches
<gnomefreak> john__: did you use gksudo "update-manager -c"
<paranoia16> can amorak auto sync my ipod?
<john__> no... I am really new and trying to learn
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: Bye =)
<Megaqwerty> Sublimal-: also try changing the screen resolution
<Sublimal-> Megaqwerty: i have tried that
<Megaqwerty> (in options
<StyXman> paranoia16: we heard you; no one seem to know
<Megaqwerty> )
<Sublimal-> doesnt work
<MaseR> !
<Megaqwerty> alright...well sorry again.
<Sublimal-> gl hf to u to Megaqwerty
<m12> Where do I go to change file extension associations?
<Megaqwerty> gl hf?
<paranoia16> whats the easist way to get my ipod to sync?
<Sublimal-> Good Luck Have Fun
<buddhalover> how to add dns servers using terminal?
<Megaqwerty> oh, thanks!
<Megaqwerty> bye
<StyXman> buddhalover: edit /etc/resolv.conf\
<Sublimal-> buddhalover: u edit /etc/resolv.conf
<kishan> !gtkpod paranoia16
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<buddhalover> styxman and subliminal thank you. ;)
<Willtre> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ffwater> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ryanakca> I have a notice / message above the login prompt on the vt(1-6)... (not after it, like the motd)... where is the file that contains it?
<Ffwater> !read only
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read only - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ffwater> !read write
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read write - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kishan> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<LjL> !msg the bot | Ffwater
<ubotu> Ffwater: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Ffwater> I need help changing my CD-RW/DVD-R properties to read/write =|
<Ffwater> !msg ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ffwater> !msg ubotu I
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu I - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StyXman> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<kishan> !genomebaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about genomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StyXman> wee
<Firebird> use /msg ubotu Ffwater :)
<LjL> or /query ubotu even
<deep`> john__, how's it going? :)
<kishan> !gnomebaker Ffwater
<Ffwater> ??
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<Firebird> lol, genomebaker
<malt1> what is a simple mail server i could use, I just need something simple that will send out emails on php nuke sites for email confirm
<Ffwater> My permissions are screwed.
<john__> i'm looking some stuff up on the net
<john__> i didn't know anything about gksudo
<Ffwater> I want to use the copy drag over method.
<LjL> Ffwater, unless GNOME implements some heavy magic, i don't think that's the way a CD writer works...
<christy> hi does anyone know the default ip address for a verizon dsl modem?
<Ffwater> Seriously wow
<christy> the dlink wireless that is hooked up has 192.168.0.1
<Ffwater> What other then GNOME does that?
<LjL> Ffwater: if what you have in mind is to take a file, move it into the CD folder, and have it written to the CD right away, also with the possibility of repeating the operation... no, i don't think you can do that
<Ffwater> Ok thank you
<Ffwater> Does Unix do it?
<Ffwater> =|
<Firebird> christy, give 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.254 a try :)
<ReWT_AxS> anyone wanna attempt to help me out with getting sound to work on these internal speakers?
<christy> Firebird, nada :(
<christy> i cant find it through the dlink ui either
<Firebird> and nothing is mentioned in the manual? :s sorry I can't be of more help, I don't own one :)
<dynamo> christy,  try 192.168.0.1 but first unplug that D)link router
<ba5e> zzz im tired
<Mojo_> I'm using edgy and the bootscreen is monochrome/greyscale and crashes on boot sometimes.
<Mojo_> Anybody know what that's about?
<dynamo> Mojo_, what screen and gpu do you have
<un_operateur1> I do away with bootscreens -- don't really see a point to them except for cosmetic reasons
<Mojo_> Nvidia with proprietary module
<Mojo_> and Dell 24"
<dynamo> Mojo_, do you have the same problem in Dapper?
<usr_rob> Hi, if anyone has Bluecurve installed, please send me your /usr/share/themes/Bluecurve/gtk-2.0/gtkrc , mine is corrupt.
<Mojo_> No
<Mojo_> only in edgy
<ReWT_AxS> how do i load sound drivers for edgy
<ReWT_AxS> just the basic generic one
<ReWT_AxS> kldload snd_driver
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<un_operateur1> Mojo_, what happens "it crashes" ? does it hang? do you get a dump?
<Mojo_> Hang
<Mojo_> No dump
<phlite_kontrol> yo, any idea how i can disable my laptop lid switch?
<Mojo_> it hangs after the ugly boot screen comes up, but the bar doesn't even fill up a bit
<DragonRift> I was told to come here and ask about the space station
<DragonRift> ;)
<phlite_kontrol> lol
<ReWT_AxS> phlite_kontrol, i do
<Firebird> IIS? :D
<Firebird> err ISS
<DragonRift> yes
<ReWT_AxS> don't shut it?
<ReWT_AxS> :-P
<phlite_kontrol> ReWT_AxS: FUNNY GUY!
<ReWT_AxS> bwah haha
<phlite_kontrol> heh
<DragonRift> so fire some stories at me
<ReWT_AxS> ^_^
<DragonRift> I am curious
<DragonRift> :D
<un_operateur1> Mojo, you could try changing the boot screen to see if that helps
<phlite_kontrol> now for some seriousness :) !
<Firebird> lol
<un_operateur1> or better, have no bootscreen at all
<phlite_kontrol> any idears?
<Mojo_> how do i do that?
<Taunto> i am having problems installing ubuntu on my i386 system the install hangs at about 50-60% done any ideas
<Firebird> have you ran a media check Taunto?
<Guest28087> Hey all!
<Firebird> it's an option at boot
<CreativeEmbassy> So I'm minutes away from reformatting my computer...
<CreativeEmbassy> ...and I'm having trouble deciding which OS to put on my computer.
<Taunto> yah ive run a media check
<CreativeEmbassy> Can anyone help?
<Mojo_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304673 is a link to to others w same problem
<un_operateur1> Mojo, errm --  the theme you have installed should be known by this command -- dkpg -l | grep -i splash
<kevin_> hello
<un_operateur1> or  dkpg -l | grep -i usplash
<KewllToys_> hello
<Willtre> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_operateur1> once you know the package name -- you can remove it -- aptitude remove <packagename>
<ReWT_AxS> insmod: can't read 'emu10k1': No such file or directory
<cchristianTPclon> I'm trying to install Ubuntu off of the CD
<Firebird> any particular choices you're considering CreativeEmbassy ? else you can take a small test :) google for distribution chooser and use the first link, then click take the test
<ReWT_AxS> why wont it read?
<cchristianTPclon> But I'm stuck
<ReWT_AxS> insmod emu10k1
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<deep`> system-tools-backends, can anyone tell me what this is?
<un_operateur1> to search for a new theme -- aptitude search usplash
<cchristianTPclon> I was here earlier
<sunpengrui> too fast
<CreativeEmbassy> I have a CD for Ubuntu 6.06... but last I heard, there were problems upgrading from one version to the latest (6.10)?
<CreativeEmbassy> True?
<cchristianTPclon> uuh
<Uboon2> !system-tools-backend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system-tools-backend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sunpengrui> i can't read
<cchristianTPclon> If anyone is listening, poke me
<un_operateur1> CreativeEmbassy, there are always small problems when upgrading any system/OS/hardware etc
<radar1976> hello
<un_operateur1> its just a matter of resolving them if and when they do happen
<lubix_> poke you wtf are you talking about
<radar1976> having some troubles upgrading to edgy
<CreativeEmbassy> Should I wait and download the entire new CD image? Or will Ubuntu 6.06 automatically upgrade me to the latest, if I let the upgrading software work its magic overnight?
<cchristianTPclon> poke = #wikia speak - say name
<cchristianTPclon> hallo
<un_operateur1> CreativeEmbassy, you dont have to download a CD image to do a dist-upgrade
<cchristianTPclon> I need some help with Ubuntu Desktop
<foob> how did windows become more stable than linux... well i guess that's not fair, more stable than linux desktops
<un_operateur1> all you really need is to update the sources.list and do a   aptitude dist-upgrade
<foob> er that sounded trollish, i'd still rather use an unstable linux though
<Gibbonz> hmm when ejecting an audio cd ubuntu/gnome tries to write to it for some reason
<mistydawn> I think windows is just better at hiding its instability
<mistydawn> newer versions anyway
<un_operateur1> s/in//
<chicken_Fire> Hello. Do I get a 3d desktop out of the box with ubuntu 6.10, or is it hard to make it run?
<mistydawn> it's probably the simplest "out of the box" linux distro
<bubuntu> Chicken u don't
<un_operateur1> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<un_operateur1> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CreativeEmbassy> So installing the 6.06 CD I have here would be fine, then I could do a distro upgrade from there? OK.
<ReWT_AxS> someone help me figure otu this sound >.<
<CreativeEmbassy> Now, I tried Ubuntu recently, and liked it except I couldn't run many of the programs I needed to.
<CreativeEmbassy> Like the Adobe/Macromedia suites, I'm a designer.
<Fleebailey33> when i get to fsck in boot it freezes
<Fleebailey33> any idea's?
<cchristianTPclon> ok
<Fleebailey33> booth in feisty and in edgy
<Fleebailey33> currently feisty
<CreativeEmbassy> Someone mentioned VMware, that it could run XP inside of it, and it would work?
<un_operateur1> CreativeEmbassy, sure
<CreativeEmbassy> Someone enlighten me? I keep doing searches for vmware, and they're not very helpful/fruitful.
<radar1976> where can I find the edgy upgrade from dapper.. I'm looking for the howto
<CreativeEmbassy> Is vmware free?
<bubuntu> Creative Embassy , its eat too much resources
<Firebird> it's a bit slow but it runs :)
<un_operateur1> !update
<radar1976> CreativeEmbassy, the server and player are free
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<radar1976> I don
<cchristianTPclon> I'm trying to install Ubuntu desktop 6.10, and I'm stuuck in a few places on the install
<radar1976> I don't fine VMWare slow
<un_operateur1> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Firebird> well, my pc is getting a bit older... probably doesn't help :)
<radar1976> I have 2GB RAM and I have no problem running about 5 to 7 os's at the same time
<Firebird> lol
<buddhalover> i get i/o error when trying to edit resolv.conf why?
<CreativeEmbassy> huh
<un_operateur1> buddhalover, what editor are you using?
<buddhalover> nano
<un_operateur1> maybe you need permissions?
<Firebird> buddhalover, you can't edit it as a normal user, try sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<buddhalover> firebird tried that. io error again
<Firebird> hmmm
<CreativeEmbassy> So I have a Pentium 4 and 2 gigs of ram, would running Adobe Creative Suite 2 be alright?
<h0ndaracer2> hi
<buddhalover> trying as root
<cchristianTPclon> what should I put as my location if I'm in florida?  New york?
<un_operateur1> maybe   sudo su; nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Firebird> sudo -s -H will get you into root modus I believe
<buddhalover> okat same error even after root
<buddhalover> permissions unknown when checking propetries using gui
<Firebird> that's an error in nano?
<cchristianTPclon> what should I put as my location if I'm in florida?  New york?
<radar1976> now I'm confused... does gksu "update-manager -c"  do a complete upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<buddhalover> firebird. edit using?
<un_operateur1> buddhalover, this ought to reset perms   chmod 755 /etc/resolv.conf
<radar1976> if so, I ran it, and it is not doing that
<un_operateur1> as root obviously
<un_operateur1> sudo chmod 755 /etc/resolv.conf
<Curs0r> it's not possible to convert my ntfs drives to ext3 without destroying the data is it?
<Dev05> Hi! How can I do a feature request for Feisty?
<un_operateur1> Curs0r, it's probably best to copy all data off, convert and then put it back on
<fangorious> what process do I need to kick if my mounts in /media disappeared from my desktop?
<un_operateur1> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bubuntu> cursor u can't
<Curs0r> un_operateur1, dang, it's decidedly size-prohibitive
<un_operateur1> I've never come across a way to convert ntfs to anything *nixy
<Firebird> fat32 actually... using PM8
<Firebird> ntfs->fat32 works
<un_operateur1> fat32 :-s
<un_operateur1> radar1976,  how about -- aptitude dist-upgrade
<Firebird> once needed it to get rid of security thingies :)
<chicken_Fire> mmmh is there a howto to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<cchristianTPclon> ok...  now it just froze..
<un_operateur1> !upgrade | chicken_Fire
<ubotu> chicken_Fire: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<buddhalover> un_operateur1 : won't change permissions. io error
<cchristianTPclon> is anyone going to help me?????
<phlite_kontrol> yo, any idea how i can disable my laptop lid switch?
<phlite_kontrol> fo reals now!
<cchristianTPclon> PLEASE!!!
<Curs0r> i will ms no more forever, not even as a secondary
<chicken_Fire> thanks Ubotu!
<un_operateur1> buddhalover, can you cat /etc/resolv.conf  ??
<phlite_kontrol> yes put newyork if in florida eh?
<phlite_kontrol> cchristianTPclon: newyork i'd say
<phlite_kontrol> now for more important stuff :)
<buddhalover> un_operateur1 : can't cat can't touch
<phlite_kontrol> how do i disable my lid switch on my laptop!!!
<cchristianTPclon> I tried, but I saw the time was wrong, so I tried to change it, then it froze...
<buddhalover> un_operateur1 : can't mv.
<Gibbonz> sounds like a disk/controller failure
<un_operateur1> buddhalover, I think you might need to fsck that volume
<cchristianTPclon> phlite_kontrol> battery settings
<un_operateur1> or before doing that -- try editing resolv.conf in single user mode
<phlite_kontrol> cchristianTPclon: well, flordia is EST so if its not right, maybe your bios clock is wrong?
<dabaR_> buddhalover: also lay off the buddha
<cchristianTPclon> hmmm
<un_operateur1> maybe a process has a lock on resolv.conf now
<cchristianTPclon> ok
<phlite_kontrol> cchristianTPclon: is that while in ubuntu? a gui setting?
<cchristianTPclon> now CTRL ALT DEL isn't working...
<dabaR_> buddhalover: unless it is a religious thing:P
<cchristianTPclon> I'm running it off the CD
<cchristianTPclon> trying to install it
<cchristianTPclon> along side my windows
<cchristianTPclon> I'm using a differewnt computer
<cchristianTPclon> it does not work
<islan> cchristianTPclon, are you running a LiveCD, or are you using VMWar?
<islan> VMWare*
<cchristianTPclon> 'Live CD
<iks> Hey all ! I just installed Feisty (reinstall in fact) and I tried to install everything that I needed (non-free things). I generally did that using Automatix but since I read it can cause problems I did it with normal apt-get...
<islan> cchristianTPclon, then of course CTRL ALT DEL wont work
<Taunto> is there a disk scanning program i can use before installing my ubuntu intsall
<islan> that doesn't work in Linux, it's a Windows thing
<iks> My first problem is that movies do not show previews...
<iks> Do you have any idea abot how I can fix that ? :p
<cchristianTPclon> Tianto> same thing going on here
<un_operateur1> iks, did you know fiesty is not stable yet ?? :)
<iks> un_operateur1, I do
<iks> un_operateur1, I love bugs :)
<islan> Taunto, are you talking about viewing your partitions?
<cchristianTPclon> it froxze, but I can change workspaces...
<Taunto> i can get the live cd ot boot and install anywhere from 50-60% but then my sy7stem freezes
<iks> un_operateur1, (BTW I suppose you're french...)
<prower> Okay, I got beryl running easily enough :> But not quake4 segfaults when I try to run it...is there something else I need to configure?
<Firebird> cchristianTPclon, if you're really stuck try pressint ctrl+backspace to restart X
<Firebird> pressing*
<Taunto> i cant even change w*rkspaces
<buddhalover> dabaR_::puff puff pass::
<cchristianTPclon> ok, that's doing something...
<un_operateur1> iks, no, i'm not french  -- my current nick is a nom-de-plume
<un_operateur1> :)
<iks> un_operateur1, oh ^^
<islan> I haven't had much experience with LiveCD, then tend to have problems from running it directly from RAM
<islan> they* tend
<un_operateur1> anyway, iks, what did you want to do anyway?
<buddhalover> un_operateur1 : how to detect  which process has a lock on resolv.conf
<malt1> how would i set phpmyadmin in apache config to work with www.m4lt.com/~username/phpmyadmin or www.m4lt.com/phpmyadmin/ like what is a example of putting phpmyadmin in apache config for directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/
<malt1> I'm running a ubuntu server to
<un_operateur1> buddhalover, I think you can use a utility called lsof
<iks> un_operateur1, so do you have any idea why I keep seeing the same icons for all my movies where I should see a preview of it ?
<schisms> I have a question.
<schisms> Are any of you familiar with linux from scratch?
<islan> mostly because the GUIs of GNOME and KDE take up so much RAM
<un_operateur1> iks, i'm sorry i cant really help with that -- i dont use gnome at all :)
<Taunto> islan then what shud i install from ?
<iks> un_operateur1, ok >_<
<chicken_Fire> err: when doing gksu "update-manager -c", I get after clicking update to 6.10:
<un_operateur1> maybe the forums have some hints on that issue, iks
<Firebird> I don't think you need to configure anything in apache malt1, at least I never do :). Just put the phpmyadmin files in a 'phpmyadmin' directory directly under the web root and you'll be able to use that link
<cchristianTPclon> it's still frozen
<chicken_Fire> extracting '/tmp/tmpmvGAg8/edgy.tar.gz'
<iks> right
<compir99> is there a way to have wine create permissions of 775 automaticly?
<islan> Taunto, I just make an installation CD instead of using LiveCD
<chicken_Fire> authenticate '/tmp/tmpmvGAg8/edgy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpmvGAg8/edgy.tar.gz.gpg'
<iks> I didnt find anything on the french one but i'll try the english one ;)
<chicken_Fire> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<chicken_Fire> wtf?
<deep`> What will the next ubunturelase be named?
<Taunto> ok where can i find instructions for that ?
<un_operateur1> the next release 7.04 will be named fiesty
<cchristianTPclon> .............
<islan> Taunto, on Ubuntu's website
<deep`> Ah, yes :D thats right
<clayg> what is the name of the smp kernel?
<kitche> deep`: fiesty fawn to be more percise
<clayg> to apt-get it?
<deep`> fiesty fawn, or something, right? :)
<deep`> Yes :D
<schisms> Are any of you familiar with linux from scratch?
<un_operateur1> chicken_Fire, why dont you just do the usual apt-get method?? :)
<islan> Taunto, it'll be an image CD just like the LiveCD was
<Firebird> feisty actually :)
<clayg> I have a core 2 duo
<un_operateur1> apt-get dist-upgrade
<deep`> thanx kitche =)
<schisms> Duo
<deep`> thanx un_operateur1 too, ofc.
<schisms> They'resweet.
<cchristianTPclon> HELLO!?!?
<chicken_Fire> un_operateur1, ben non: I want to update from 6.06 to 6.10
<un_operateur1> chicken_Fire, precisely what that does
<smithveg> hi... what kind of plugin should i install in order to play the mp3 song in a forum. When i open that forum, it always claim that i need to install the x-mplayer2. But i try mozilla-mplayer. It still cannot work
<echosystm> how does one setup disk spanning?
<Firebird> know what is is schisms, but that's all :s
<deep`> hi cchristianTPclon. :)
<Firebird> what it is*
<cchristianTPclon> <-- PERSON ASKING SERIOUS QUESTIONS
<clayg> what is the name of the smp kernel?
<kitche> echosystm: with LVM
<schisms> What firebird?
<Firebird> lfs
<echosystm> ok
<schisms> Ah
<echosystm> now
<Firebird> nm
<echosystm> if im using lvm
<chicken_Fire> the howto says about apt-get method: "Please note - this method is much less reliable. If you use this method, you MUST be prepared to fix problems manually"
<deep`> cchristianTPclon, calm down :)
<schisms> I was thinking gentoo or maybe slack
<un_operateur1> mozilla-mplayer is just the plugin for your browsers -- to enable them to play multimedia
<echosystm> i have to have a non-lvm boot partition right?
<deep`> cchristianTPclon, alot of people come here for help, you know, your not the only one : )
<cchristianTPclon> there's too many people here....
<un_operateur1> it's not a standlone utility
<schisms> I tried using ubuntu but it just didn't turn out good.
<un_operateur1> you need mplayer instead
<islan> cchristianTPclon, there always are
<chicken_Fire> gksu "update-manager -c"  sould do all..
<cchristianTPclon> I'm asking how to install it
<phlite_kontrol> ok, i even tell ubuntu not to do anything ( in the power management area ) when the lid is closed, and it still logs out when the lid closes :"( any ideas peeps?
<smithveg> un_operateur1, how can i enable them,?
<islan> cchristianTPclon, that's why tells are so helpful
<cchristianTPclon> huh?
<un_operateur1> smithveg, install the mplayer or xmms packages
<cchristianTPclon> islan>	what?
<un_operateur1> chicken_Fire, errm .. in my experience that way works quite fine
<un_operateur1> although i use aptitude instead
<islan> cchristianTPclon, if you right-click on a username you can open a dialog window with them as a private or instant message
<smithveg> un_operateur1, ya already got the mplayer
<un_operateur1> aptitude dist-upgrade
<chicken_Fire> well, I have a kubuntu instead of ubuntu...
<un_operateur1> smithveg, aye, yes
<smithveg> un_operateur1, you know what is happening to me right?
<cchristianTPclon> I have to register
<cchristianTPclon> I don't want to on this comp
<smithveg> un_operateur1, i got mplayer movie player install
<cchristianTPclon> It's not my comp
<islan> cchristianTPclon, well still, just use people's names in your messages
<islan> cchristianTPclon, much easier to see
<un_operateur1> smithveg, ok, sorry, i misread you
<cchristianTPclon> islan>	ok, I just rebooted
<un_operateur1> yea, you need the mplayer or totem-xine mozilla packages to play an mp3 in your browser
<smithveg> un_operateur1, so do you know what i'm missing here?
<un_operateur1> i prefer mplayer-mozilla
<un_operateur1> smithveg, i hope i do now :)
<phlite_kontrol> ok, i even tell ubuntu not to do anything ( in the power management area ) when the lid is closed, and it still logs out when the lid closes :"( any ideas peeps?
<cchristianTPclon> islan>	I can't install it, I have it running Live CD
<un_operateur1> sorry for earlier
<islan> cchristianTPclon, how much RAM do you have?
<cchristianTPclon> I don't know
<cchristianTPclon> but it's ALOT
<cchristianTPclon> esp for a laptop
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, it might be your BIOS controlling ACPI functions and that is overriding the OSes commands
<dibblego> what is the easiest way to type characters such as mathematical symbols?
<islan> cchristianTPclon, okay, then, what is the problem you are encountering again?
<cchristianTPclon> well, I think I'm past the time problem...
<evil_> is there a default root password?
<cchristianTPclon> I'm putting NewYork
<smithveg> ya, i already install Mozillla-Mplayer in synaptic
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: in the bios i turned the lid switch off :(
<wastrel> "hella"
<cchristianTPclon> islan>	now I can't get it to install
<un_operateur1> smithveg, and it still doesnt work?
<un_operateur1> can you play mp3's normally?
<clayg> guys is SMP good for a intel core 2 duo?
<smithveg> still doens' wotk. even i close and open firefoz again
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, recheck the BIOS
<cchristianTPclon> hold on while I bring it up
<islan> cchristianTPclon, there should be an icon on the desktop I think for the installation
<un_operateur1> you probably overlooked something
<iks> un_operateur1, just to tell you I found the solution : simply delete all folders in ~/.thumbnails (when it first generate the previews not having the correct codec it cant show the preview and it then save it in those folders)
<phlite_kontrol> hmm maybe ...
<cchristianTPclon> That's what I clicked
<phlite_kontrol> I'll BE BACK
<phlite_kontrol> ...
<islan> cchristianTPclon, but again, I personally wouldn't recommend using LiveCD for installation, but that's just me
<Fleebailey33>  im using grub and my issue that it wont boot. it hangs after fsck
<Fleebailey33> feisty
<un_operateur1> iks, cool, i'll remember that for the next time i use nautlius :)
<clayg> how do i edit my bootloader
<evil_> is there a default root password?
<cchristianTPclon> I already have it, so I do it
<iks> un_operateur1, never ? xD Do you use KDE ?
<Starcraftmazter> I am having some trouble configuring my mouse, my scrollwheet acts as back / forward, and my back/forward buttons act as left-click, can someone suggest the setting to modify>?
<wastrel> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<evil_> is there a default root password?
<un_operateur1> iks, i use fluxbox
<Fleebailey33> evil_ ubuntu
<wastrel> evil_:  no, use sudo instead
<un_operateur1> evil_ .. on ubuntu no
<Fleebailey33> on live cd
<iks> un_operateur1, I tried it on Mandriva today I think..
<un_operateur1> on ubuntu, the default user is a proxy for root
<Fleebailey33> if your asking that
<islan> cchristianTPclon, so, are you encountering a problem?
<iks> un_operateur1, anyway, thanks for helping ;) Good Day/Night (3 AM here in Paris)
<cchristianTPclon> hold on
<cchristianTPclon> I'm moving
<smithveg> i'm trying to install the totem_xine now
<un_operateur1> iks, bon nuit :)
<oxygenthief> I have ubuntu 6.1 and mozila runs slower that on windows is this normal
<iks> ^^
<cchristianTPclon> ok here
<cchristianTPclon> now
<arrenlex> Hallo.
<smithveg> oxygenthief, is you experience the slow performance when you switch the firefox browser windows?
<un_operateur1> mozilla runs slower on every release -- contradicting moore's law :)
<cchristianTPclon> step 5 of 6 prepare disk space
<wastrel> moore's law doesn't apply to software
<smithveg> huh!
<cchristianTPclon> islan> I want to install beside Windows
<islan> it applies to processing power
<coincoin169> where to tell kde not tu start programs that i have not closed on the previous session ???
<smithveg> what is moore' law?
<islan> cchristianTPclon, okay...?
<oxygenthief> it's slow loading pages. typicaly whenever there is a picture on it
<clayg> im stumped here, i have a intel core 2 duo
<coincoin169> where to tell kde not to start programs that i have not closed on the previous session ???
<clayg> should i have downloaded the 64 bit version
<cchristianTPclon> without deleting windows
<clayg> or just upgrade to sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<islan> cchristianTPclon, yes, it's called dual-booting
<arrenlex> coincoin169: kcontrol > KDE components > session manager
<radar1976> so can I use apt to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<arrenlex> ! upgrade | radar1976
<ubotu> radar1976: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cchristianTPclon> and I want to use my windows files
<cchristianTPclon> now
<coincoin169> arrenlex thx i'm trying
<jason0_> Trying to make the xfce-macmenu but it comes with a PKGBUILD file, how do I compile it?
<nightless_> hello, for some reason i cannot open my CD drive from the file browser,. it says: unable to mount the selected volume when i try to open it :(
<Gibbonz> cchristianTPclon: why are you trying to install an os on a comp that isn't yours? just curious
<un_operateur1> radar1976, lol, thats the 6th time you've asked that question :)
<cchristianTPclon> I have four options
<cchristianTPclon> no
<smithveg> hello,
<cchristianTPclon> this comp im typing on isn't mine
<kishan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Gibbonz> ah right
<coincoin169> start with an empty session ?? is it that ?
<cchristianTPclon> the one I'm installing to is my LapTop
<radar1976> however I did those  instructions and I still have 6.06
<islan> cchristianTPclon, please keep typing my name, you just need to type is and then hit tab
<kishan> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<islan> cchristianTPclon, okay
<cchristianTPclon> islan: ok
<smithveg> I have mplayer movie player, and totem-xine, totem-xine-mozilla-plugin.. install.. But when i open that forum. It still prompt me 'install missing plugins'
<coincoin169> ok thx
<nightless_> kishan, thanks :D
<cchristianTPclon> islan: now, Resize IDE1 master, partition#1 (hda1) and use free space
<islan> smithveg, those are programs that you have, you need the plugins for the programs
<cchristianTPclon> islan: use largest continual free space
<un_operateur1> smithveg, and when you clicked on 'install missing plugins'  -- did it tell you what plugins you were missing?
<smithveg> That's the mp3 song in forums.
<Spisters> hello, I am trying to install a font in my shared font folder but it is telling me I need to be root, I don't know how to use terminal very well, do I need to use the sudo command to do this?
<cchristianTPclon> manually edit partition table
<cchristianTPclon> or refrmat, but I don't want that...
<smithveg> they tell me, the 'application/x-mplayer2' missing
<cchristianTPclon> which one?
<smithveg> un_operateur1, they tell me, the 'application/x-mplayer2' missing
<islan> cchristianTPclon, does it not inform you what your partition currently looks like?
<kishan> yes spinsters use sudo
<cchristianTPclon> hmm?
<un_operateur1> smithveg, I think your totem-xine-mozilla-plugin might be conflicting with mozilla-mplayer
<cchristianTPclon> islan: I don't even know what that IS
<un_operateur1> I'd uninstall it if i were you
<Spisters> I can only use Sudo in terminal correct?
<cchristianTPclon> I'm from before people started making up names...
<kishan> yes spisters
<un_operateur1> Spisters, you can only type it in a terminal, yes
<Gibbonz> smithveg: you need the mozilla plugin for your choice of playback software, eg here i use vlc so I have the mozilla vlc plugin
<kishan> !sudo
<pauliukas> Hello everybody.
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: dbl checked bios, its set to not do anything on close
<fokuslee> hi : ) used umount /dev/sdb1 to umount my usb so i can use mkfs.vfat to format it.  comes back with sdb1 not in fstab how do i force an unmount?
<pauliukas> Would USB2 HDD enclosures work with Ubuntu Server?
<arrenlex> !hi | pauliukas
<ubotu> pauliukas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: so wtf :'(
<islan> cchristianTPclon, does it not tell you how many partitions you have the size of each?
<Spisters> ok, thanks
<smithveg> Gibbonz, i do not sure...
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, maybe you need to check if you have the latest ACPI software
<cchristianTPclon> islan: no, I don't know what you are talking about
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: hmmm how to check that
<kitche> fokuslee: umount where your usb drive is mounted to
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, errm, hold up
<kishan> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<islan> cchristianTPclon, okay, go to manually edit partition table
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: i'm currently up-to-date
<Gibbonz> well if you use mplayer then you need mplayer-plugin-mozilla
<Gibbonz> or whetever its called
<un_operateur1> mozilla-mplayer
<cchristianTPclon> yeah...
<arrenlex> Gibbonz: mozilla-mplayer
<fokuslee> kitche oh haha itz mounted to media
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: as far as patches go
<fokuslee> stupid me
<cchristianTPclon> it's loading...
<islan> cchristianTPclon, that should inform you of your partition table
<cchristianTPclon> ij
<cchristianTPclon> ok
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, just to make sure -- aptitude install acpi acpid acpi-support
<HyperHacker> hey
<cchristianTPclon> islan: now what, I'm there
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: k sec...
<islan> cchristianTPclon, what does it say?
<HyperHacker> what can I do if Ubuntu's live CD is hanging at "Loading device drivers"?
<cchristianTPclon> it's charts and tables
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, is your computer a fairly recent one?
<cchristianTPclon> Prepare partitions
<cchristianTPclon> islan: which part?
<HyperHacker> not particularly
<fokuslee> kitche hey actually my usb is not showing up in fstab
<islan> cchristianTPclon, it should make mention of hda1, etc
<killerbeesateme> Hello Everyone, can anyone help me with an IVTV driver issue?  the driver appears to be installed properly and starts with no errors but it does not initialize the card
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: ya it didn't get anything
<HyperHacker> Pentium 2 350mhz, 192MB
<HyperHacker> brand new DVD drive though
<fokuslee> kitche i used fdisk -l it days /dev/sdb1
<kitche> fokuslee: see if it's mounted by typing mount
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, and you sure the settings in "power management" stick?
<islan> cchristianTPclon, how many hda's are ther?
<cchristianTPclon> islan> /dev/hda1 ?
<transgress> anyone know of a way to record a webcam and a mic in one program?
<cchristianTPclon> islan> /dev/hda2 ?
<cchristianTPclon> islan> unallocated
<kishan> HyperHacker try to run live cd in other modes ...first check the cd for errors there is a option when u boot
<HyperHacker> kishan, I did that
<Gibbonz> anyway, any ideas why right click -> eject tries to write to an audio cd, or is this perhaps some quirk due to the drive being a cdrw?
<ZephYr> quelqu'un parle t il franais ?
<ZephYr> quelqu'un parle t il franais ?
<cchristianTPclon> islan: now what
<kishan> HyperHacker:all the modes have the same problem
<un_operateur1> << un petit peu
<HyperHacker> it said no checksums failed, took a while though
<fokuslee> kitche ok thx
<fokuslee> so fstab doesn't matter
<smithveg> Hello, Curretly i have 2 kind of movie player, one is come from the ubuntu default installation, another is mplayer movie player... so what kind of plugin i needed?..
<arrenlex> ! fr | ZephYr
<islan> cchristianTPclon, it says the symbol ? under size, or is that just ther?
<ubotu> ZephYr: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<islan> there*
<fokuslee> kitche thx a bunch
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: yes the settings stick, tho they didn't till i did a logout and all that, hmm i see that there is some package called: i8kutils
<HyperHacker> and it's actually "Loading hardware drivers" to be exact
<Curs0r> is there an easy way to get xmms-projectM into edgy?
<kitche> fokuslee: fstab is useful when you want something to mount at boot or if you just want to do mount <device> it will mount to whatever you have it being mounted to in your fstab
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: how to get that? i have inspiron 8k
<kishan> Hyperhacker: u using drapper live cd
<cchristianTPclon> islan:  no symbol, just   nn.nn GiB
<HyperHacker> I don't know what that is so I'm guessing no
<Gibbonz> smithveg: others have said already... mozilla-mplayer
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, get what??
<radar1976> ok I'm not doing very good with this upgrade.... two machines are doing some security updates but not upgrading
<SmoothOp> the installer cd allows me to resize my ntfs partition
<SmoothOp> right
<cchristianTPclon> islan: n being a number
<islan> cchristianTPclon, oh, okay, how big is hda1 and hda2?
<Alakazamz0r> http://metasploit.com/projects/Framework/
<HyperHacker> it's sitting there now running the DVD drive at full speed
<cchristianTPclon> 1= 29.81 Gib
<radar1976> ls
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: i8kutils
<kishan> Hyperhacker:which version of ubuntu u using
<radar1976> opps
<cchristianTPclon> 2=7.44 Gib
<HyperHacker> kishan, ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, simply install it i suppose -- aptitude install i8kutils
<fokuslee> kitche cool cool thx for the expl im just learning dis
<un_operateur1> !i8kutils
<HyperHacker> it ran on my laptop just fine
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: what is this "aptitude" ?
<ubotu> i8kutils: utilities for Dell Inspiron and Latitude laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, it's an advanced apt-get
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: versus apt-get
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: ahh
<smithveg> Gibbonz, ya i do, i have install mozilla-mplayer, and restart my firefox. It doens't work anymore. i want to listen the mp3 song from this forum http://mm520.70bb.com/viewthread.php?tid=216671&extra=page%3D1
<un_operateur1> aptitude resolves deps better than apt-get does
<radar1976> gksu "update-manager -c"  doesn't do an upgrade... let alone does not work on console system
<arrenlex_> !aptitude | phlite_kontrol
<ubotu> phlite_kontrol: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<kishan> Hyperhacker: this version of ubuntu is called Drapper Drake.ok well there might me problem with the hard drivers are u installing it or just runnning the live cd
<cchristianTPclon> islan>  1= 29.81 Gib
<HyperHacker> just running the live CD at the moment
<un_operateur1> radar1976, have you tried  -- aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<cchristianTPclon> islan>  2=7.44 Gib
<smithveg> Gibbonz, do i need to enable somewhere? after the installation/
<Desert88> hey
<islan> cchristianTPclon, I take it you want Ubuntu to run in the second partition, then?
<Desert88> is there anyway to get beryl in ubuntu?
<HyperHacker> I've got some old TV tuner card in there that I suspect might be a problem, but I hope not because I was planning to make an HTPC out of it
<cchristianTPclon> hmm?
<fokuslee> kitche here is wut i have from mount
<fokuslee> /dev/sdb1 on /media/MEMOREXTD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixe
<fokuslee> and i did umount /media/sdb1
<Gibbonz> smithveg: no idea, i don't use mplayer :)
<fokuslee> says not in mstab
<islan> cchristianTPclon, hda1 should be windows, and should be partitioned as FAT32, while hda2 is unallocated or freespace, yes?
<cchristianTPclon> islan: I guess so....  along side windows?  same files?
<HyperHacker> it works in Windows XP on that computer but when I put it in my other system it  BSODs
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, that probably is the reason why it's hanging -- bad drivers for your hardware
<Desert88> How can I get beryl on Ubuntu?
<cchristianTPclon> no
<cchristianTPclon> hda 2 is fat32
<un_operateur1> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<kitche> fokuslee k you want to to use sudo unless your root already sudo umount /dev/sdb1 or umount /media/MEMOREXTD
<cchristianTPclon> islan> hda 2 is fat32
<smithveg> Gibbonz, what is the movie player youare using. elv? what what's kind of plugin u use for it?... i want to try this
<islan> cchristianTPclon, what is hda1?
<HyperHacker> that's what I was afraid of
<killerbeesateme> hello, can someone help me with the ivtv driver?  i followed the wiki entry and everything seems to be ok but the card does not initialize and dmesg indicates no errors and the modules are loaded
<cchristianTPclon> islan: hda1 is ntfs
<radar1976> un_operateur1, I get no upgrade
<HyperHacker> it's a Zoltrix TV tuner card, I'd have to open it up to check the chipset
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, what you could do it take out the TV card, install and put it back in -- then try installing it's drivers
<HyperHacker> nice idea, thankss
<fokuslee> lol ok thx
<fokuslee> kitche phew finally got it
<fokuslee> thx
<nokrev> Suddenly wpasupplicant is causing me all sorts of problems, whenever I try to dist-upgrade. I can't install it, and I can't remove it. I don't want it, as I'm not using wireless anyways. Something is very faulty about it.
<un_operateur1> radar1976, oops, sorry , have you updated apt's sources.list ?
<un_operateur1> !sources.list
<nokrev> Can I just remove the .deb file itself, /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.5-3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arrenle1> ?
<radar1976> http://pastebin.ca/281856
<arrenlex_> ?
<islan> cchristianTPclon, ah, right, I'm sorry:  NTFS is Windows
<cchristianTPclon> ok...
<islan> cchristianTPclon, but you are not using the second partition, right?
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: hmm, it dosen't find the packakge i8kutils, how do i check if i alredy have?
<Gibbonz> smithveg: i'm using vlc from their own repository, not ubuntu's
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: i made sure that universal was uncommented
<cchristianTPclon> it says that hda 2 has 6.44 Gib used..
<un_operateur1> dpkg -l | grep -i i8kutils
<nokrev> so, is it safe to simply delete the .deb file, /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.5-3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb?
<arrenle1> nokrev: Yes. That is a cache.
<islan> cchristianTPclon, ah
<islan> cchristianTPclon, I wonder what's in there...
<islan> cchristianTPclon, I can't really tell you what the second partition is I'm afraid
<cchristianTPclon> islan: fat32
<islan> cchristianTPclon, I know what filesystem type it is, but do you know what's on it?
<cchristianTPclon> islan: can I make a new ine
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: hmm doesn't come up with anything, so maybe my reposittories don't have it? if u add more, how do u update? do u have to run a command, or just edit the file: /etc/apt/sources.llist ?
<cchristianTPclon> how do I find out?
<Curs0r> is it dangerous to install ftgl inubuntu?
<islan> cchristianTPclon, as in, might it be a swap partition or might there have been another Linux OS installed prior...
<islan> cchristianTPclon, I really can't say, I don't know how to mount filesystems in Windows, only in Linux
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, I can find it i8kutils in my repos
<cchristianTPclon> islan: never installed linux before
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: hmm, which repo?
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, hold up a sec, let me give you a more comprehensive sources.list
<cchristianTPclon> how do I make a new partition?
<cchristianTPclon> islan
<islan> cchristianTPclon, I know, but since you only have windows installed, you can only use windows to check the partition
<islan> cchristianTPclon, do you have any unallocated memory (ie, is freespace)
<cchristianTPclon> yeah
<jrib> Curs0r: what is ftgl?
<cchristianTPclon> is MiB more than GiB
<cchristianTPclon> ?
<Gibbonz> other way
<phlite_kontrol> mib is less then gib
<cchristianTPclon> shit
<phlite_kontrol> megabyte = 1000 kbyte
<Curs0r> jrib,  some font utility for projectM
<phlite_kontrol> gigabye = 1,000,0000 kbyte
<cchristianTPclon> I know I have at least 50% unused space...
<un_operateur1> Mib = 1024 Kib tho
<gaurav19> Hi again, un_operateur1. I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 - drapper drake, I have the iso image mounted on the CD-ROM, when I restart the machine, the Ubuntu installer does not come up, even though the boot sequence is CD-Rom first
<islan> cchristianTPclon, it should tell you on the partition table
<phlite_kontrol> oh ya take off my k lol
<jrib> Curs0r: ftgl-dev is in the repos, is that the same/
<un_operateur1> http://pastebin.ca/281862   phlite_kontrol  -- my sources.list
<cchristianTPclon> ok, it sees 7.84 free Mib
<cchristianTPclon> how is that?
<phlite_kontrol> not good
<Curs0r> jrib, couldn't hurt to try it
<islan> cchristianTPclon, just because you have freespace on your windows partition does not mean you have freespace outside of that partition
<Gibbonz> not a great fan of 'MiB' notation myself ;p
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, did you say it goes back to booting from the CD again?
<cchristianTPclon> hmmm
<fnf> Hi, will anyone tell me is there a dock for GNOME which has the most features like Mac's please ?
<cchristianTPclon> ok
<HyperHacker> hm, I thought it was the other way around?
<nokrev> Yeah, so, this wpasupplicant thing is really broken. http://pastebin.ca/281864
<cchristianTPclon> that'd be it
<un_operateur1> the MiB notation ought to be universal
<islan> cchristianTPclon, you will have to resize the windows partition in order to get that space
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: did ya find some info?
<tur1> Hi any one here using ekiga?
<wastrel> what's MiB
<cchristianTPclon> islan: tell me how
<nokrev> I can't install or remove it. I deleted the cache file, also.
<jrib> !anyone | tur1
<ubotu> tur1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, did you see that paste i posted up there?
<angel12> hey guys, i have a problem with my resolv.conf file. every time i reboot i have to edit it and delete a line in it, other wise i get dns errors
<HyperHacker> 1MiB = 1,000,000  B; 1MB = 1,048,576 B?
<islan> cchristianTPclon, did you run Defrag on your windows partition before trying to do this?
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: think i missed it, lemme scroll up
<angel12> is there any way to fix it so i dont have to do it every reboot?
<cchristianTPclon> no
<Gibbonz> to me MB = Mbyte, Mb = Mbit
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, no , the other way around :)
<fnf> HyperHacker: You got it backward
<HyperHacker> hah
<HyperHacker> well that explains some things then
<tur1> ops sorry
<gaurav19> no, I just put the iso Cd in the drive and restarted the machine, expecting the CD-Rom to get precedence over the primary hard disk and start the Installation
<cchristianTPclon> I last ran it a few weeks ago
<un_operateur1> Gibbonz, thats right
<cchristianTPclon> been forgetting
<islan> cchristianTPclon, I'd recommend that you do it again
<HyperHacker> I guess Windows has it backward too then :p
<cchristianTPclon> Litium Ion battery and all
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, here it is again if you want -- http://pastebin.ca/281862
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: ok got it ...
<radar1976> so do I just add the edgy sources? and then I can do an upgrade?
<Curs0r> jrib, good call, thanks man
<nokrev> http://pastebin.ca/281864. I cannot remove or install wpasupplicant, and it seems to be corrupted. (Gar...)
<islan> cchristianTPclon, you see, when you resize a partition, it has a chance to delete files from it
<un_operateur1> radar1976, yes, add edgy sources and your all set for the upgrade
<gaurav19> I guess that i have to initiate the installation through the CD while it is windows environment.. and then it will restart itself in a diff environment
<islan> cchristianTPclon, defragging helps keep that chance low
<tur1> I was looking for some who uses ekiga cause i jest configure mine and i would liketo test if its working
<angel12> any ideas guys? i have to edit my resolv.conf file every reboot as it is right now
<tur1> jest -> just
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, I think you just need to adjust the BIOS to boot from CD first
<cchristianTPclon> ee
<HyperHacker> well, I got the TV card out but it still appears to be stuck at "Loading hardware drivers"
<fnf> Is there a dock in GNOME which can show the opening applications, not just the launchers ?
<frogzoo> angel12: u using dhcp?
<angel12> gaurav19, you should set your bios to boot from cd
<HyperHacker> does that normally take a while?
<ephesius> does anyone know why the ipw2100 device doesnt work in edgy?
<cchristianTPclon> so...
<angel12> frogzoo, yeah
<cchristianTPclon> islan: I defrag and resize?
<cchristianTPclon> ok
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: hmm i have all the edgy's don't c what im missing really
<nokrev> So, no ideas?
<cchristianTPclon> that's it
<cchristianTPclon> ?
<gaurav19> Thanks un_operateur1, I will try this again
<tur1> anybody here i could call and try if my ekiga is working?
<frogzoo> angel12: well the trouble is the dhcp server is giving you a bogus dns address - maybe that server's down atm?
<niall> hi if I put in a dvd  in uuntu how can I make it play with vlc?
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, errm ok .. if you hold up a sec, i'll do a test run to determine which repo
<niall> IM using dapper
<arrenlex> !dvd | niall
<ubotu> niall: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<islan> cchristianTPclon, yes
<gaurav19> thanks angel12, I will try it again. I think the settings were not saved last timw
<gaurav19> exit
<cchristianTPclon> ok
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: perfect
<niall> thanks alot for the help
<gaurav19> Thanks for your help
<angel12> frogzoo, my dhcp server is my router, and that is being set in my resolv.conf every boot for my nameserver, and there is another entry in there too
<gaurav19> quit
<islan> cchristianTPclon, yes
<frogzoo> angel12: which is?
<islan> cchristianTPlurk, and be careful not to resize too much
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol,   Get:1 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe i8kutils 1.27 [31.4kB] 
<Gibbonz> niall: see also System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<un_operateur1> seems like it is in universe
<cchristianTPlurk> I know
<angel12> frogzoo, its like 205.something, and thats the one i leave in there, and comment out 192.168.0.1
<prower> Hmm...beryl seems to work pretty nicely :> Except for having to turn it off to play OpenGL-based games ;/
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: is there a command u have to issue, to tell ubuntu that u edited that file?
<angel12> and all works fine
<niall> thanks Gibbonz
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, ohh yea sorry
<islan> cchristianTPlurk, I'd recommend taking the current size that is in use with Windows and increase that number by 125%, and leave hda1 that size
<frogzoo> angel12: and the 192. is your router?
<angel12> frogzoo, yeah
<un_operateur1> aptitude update   phlite_kontrol
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: k, lemme try
<un_operateur1> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<malt1> what do i need to install to get php nuke and phpbb to send a email for email confirm to the users?
<frogzoo> angel12: yeah, what's happening is your router is sending both dns addresses - any way to turn that off on the router? (the 205. comes from the router's own dhcp)
<angel12> frogzoo, no clue let me check, its a crappy dsl modem with a wireless router lol
* bruenig laughed but not out loud
<HyperHacker> yep, still hanging :-(
<un_operateur1> you can always override and use manual dns settings
<islan> cchristianTPlurk, so if say inside your windows partition you have 50gigs in use of 100, make the partition about 65gigs
<HyperHacker> or taking AGES anyway
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, it probably is another peice of hardware thats causing it to hang
<un_operateur1> not the TV card as we expected
<un_operateur1> have any legacy hardware in that box?
* HyperHacker ponders
<islan> cchristianTPlurk, and I think I am going to head off now, so good luck
<cchristianTPlurk> FAT was my mem card, I left it in
<nokrev> Is it possible to run AIGLX/Compiz/Emerald, rather than AIGLX/Compiz/Metacity...?
<Gibbonz> my comp defines legacy :p
<alexicon> hello
<frogzoo> anyone experiencing problems with amarok not opening mms: net radio sites ?
<cchristianTPlurk> bye
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: ahh, finallyf ound it
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol,  :)
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: installing
<un_operateur1> cool
<HyperHacker> un_operateur1, could only be the network card, hard drive, or motherboard
<Gibbonz> by current standards anyway
<un_operateur1> << crosses fingers for phlite_kontrol
* HyperHacker removes the network card
<angel12> nokrev, isnt emerald for beryl?
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: gotta do anytyhing to ubuntu to see new packages?
<angel12> frogzoo, i cant find anything about that
<nokrev> angel12: yes, but it's just a theme manager... in theory, it should be usable with anything, right?
<alexicon> ive got an issue with kubuntu where it will not let me connect to any wifi networks. its a vaio sz laptop. does anyone know if ubuntu has the same wifi problem?
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, aptitude upgrade
<nokrev> angel12: in the same way compiz uses metacity now, it should be able to use emerald
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, are you looking to install ubuntu on this run -- or just see what the liveCD is all about?
<angel12> nokrev, im not too sure, i mean, you couldnt use kde themes with gnome, i would think its the same idea
<nokrev> (in the same way Beryl can use metacity themes, too)
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: but do i have to do anything to tell ubuntu to use this i8kutils with this laptop and stuff?
<HyperHacker> I was hoping to install it to check it out and make a MythTV box
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: or does it just do it after the upgrade?
<HyperHacker> it's that or a similar program in Windows which runs sloooooow on this box
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, errm, i'm not sure dude -- i'd read up on the man page or website for that package
<alexicon> are there any known issues with ubuntu wifi and laptops??
<frogzoo> angel12: is there a checkbox for caching dns queries? try turning it of & restart everything
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: k
<un_operateur1> each package has different requirements on part of the user
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, if you're sure about installing, you can install in text mode
<nightless_> !drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur1> perhaps that'll help .. just a jab in the dark
<HyperHacker> eh, I'm a total newbie to Linux
<nightless_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<frogzoo> !documentation | HyperHacker
<ubotu> HyperHacker: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<HyperHacker> last time I did a text-mode install I accidentally wiped my hard disk and didn't manage to boot anything
<arrenlex> nokrev: What would happen if you ran "sudo apt-get install --reinstall wpasupplicant"?
<angel12> frogzoo, could it be NAT (name address translation)
<radar1976> ok who has a fast apt-get mirror
<HyperHacker> though that _was_ with Gentoo >_>
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, the text mode isnt really about typing any commands -- it's about using a non-GUI interface called ncurses -- like that of a BIOS
<HyperHacker> thanks for the link anyway
<cyphase> http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/12/16/time.you.tm/index.html
<radar1976> archive.ubuntu.com is slowwwwwwww
<HyperHacker> I might do it that way if need be, this hard drive's unimportant ;-)
<frogzoo> angel12: no, you need nat unless you have a static ip
<un_operateur1> radar1976, you can use a local mirror instead
<superkirbyartist> Every time I restart Ubuntu my "/dev/modem" disappears and I have to reinstall the drivers.
<niall> what is libdvdcss
<niall> ?
<HyperHacker> superkirbyartist, get broadband? ;-)
<Gibbonz> dvd decryption
<bruenig> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<angel12> niall, lets you play dvd's
<arrenlex> niall: A library to decrypt DVDs.
<wastrel> superkirbyartist:  you probably just need to set the driver to start @ boot time
<HyperHacker> lol
<arrenlex> niall: And thus, not legal is most places.
<Gibbonz> lets you play commercial DVDs
<radar1976> woohoo
<niall> why do I need it why does ubuntu not just come with it
<niall> ?
<HyperHacker> I was going to answer niall but you people are just too dang fast
<angel12> frogzoo, then i dont see anything for dns
<frogzoo> superkirbyartist: can you use the real /dev/tty## instead of /dev/modem?
<arrenlex> niall: Because it is not legal in most places. xD
<radar1976> ok   that was good switch...  I switched wireless cards
<radar1976> hehehe
<Gibbonz> because of license restrictions, legal implications
<wastrel> superkirbyartist:  do you know the name of the driver ?   you can add it to /etc/modules
<superkirbyartist> I know, it's slow, but I need to use it sometimes, depending on my location.
<Gibbonz> etc..
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, its the bot talking :)
<frogzoo> angel12: k, well look for a firmware upgrade for your router
<niall> but I got the disc from blockbuster how is it not legal?
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: no worky, i bet theres a kernel command to disable that eh?
<HyperHacker> yeah, but a bunch of other people replied too, heh
<wastrel> superkirbyartist:  or you could manually load the driver with modprobe prolly, if you don't need it running all the time.
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, what you could try doing is probably disabling the ACPI daemon totally
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: ok, how?
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, i dont use gnome -- but i do know its in the services manager
<arrenlex> niall: That's how the DMCA works.
<dabaR> niall: the program that decrypts dvds in ubuntu or pretty much any distro is illegal in some countries.
<ezerhoden> does ubuntu have a package for xproto?
<arrenlex> niall: I don't agree with it, I'm just saying that's how it is.
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: ok, lemme look
<Gibbonz> the disc is legal, playing it back on an unlicenesed player is
<ezerhoden> or a packages containing xproto?
<Gibbonz> unlicensed*
<niall> oh I get it
<niall> thanks
<niall> so I should change the player
<superkirbyartist> It's Linuxant HCF driver.
* HyperHacker tries booting without the network OR TV cards
<jrib> ezerhoden: have you tried searching packages.ubuntu.com?
<dabaR> niall: you should follow the instructions given above
<ezerhoden> jrib, will do , thanks
<jrib> ezerhoden: x11proto-core-dev is what you want I think
* Doodluv is very happy with ubuntu!
<niall> I tried to find libdvdcss @ http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages but its not ther
<niall> its cool
<wastrel> superkirbyartist:  do you know the name of the driver file ?
<Gibbonz> linux cannot legally include it because to do so would mean someone having to pay royalties for the decryption stuff
<ezerhoden> jrib, thanks, its for a m8
<niall> ahh
<niall> i see
<Gibbonz> ie, just not possible for a community project
<un_operateur1> maybe ubuntu doesnt include it because of fears of being prosecuted against
<niall> thanks for your help
<arrenlex> niall: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Gibbonz> libdvdcss is the only way to play commercial DVDs at the moment, until such time the law/licensing changes
<GenNMX> Hmmm how good is partimage? I'm thinking for full backups, one compressed image per month might be better then just tar.
<mikebot> is there a free program on windows i can use to watch tv? (if i have a card witha  coax slot)?
<HyperHacker> AHA
<HyperHacker> it didn't hang this time :-)
<un_operateur1> mikebot, errm, this isnt #windows  :)
<mikebot> un_operateur1: sorry
<mikebot> un_operateur1: can you help me with ubuntu then?
<un_operateur1> np .. just making sure you're in the right room
<phxheat> hi, how can i install/emulate ubuntu in windows xp?
<HyperHacker> mikebot, it's called Ubuntu in VMWare ;-)
<un_operateur1> mikebot, playing TV on ubntu?
<HyperHacker> pxheat, same answer, lol
<arrenlex> phxheat: By using vmware, or microsoft virtual pc, or qemu.
<phxheat> weird timing
<mikebot> i'mt rying to get my dsl working on it, but when i do 'sudo pppoeconf' i get something that says 'Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Controller of your provider did not respdon...'
<arrenlex> phxheat: Or other such thing.
<mikebot> un_operateur1: well i want to use mythtv on ubuntu
<mikebot> but i can't download it cause i can't get the internet working yet
<dabaR> arrenlex: click your link above.
<un_operateur1> mikebot, hmm -- are you sure your link's a PPPoE link?
<Arithmomaniac> I'm a newbie on my Windows side right now. Is there no way to enable network PlugnPlay support like there is in windows?
<mikebot> un_operateur1: not sure what that even means--i'm using dsl (SBCIS)
<DaRkNeSS|> wow lots of people here
<Gibbonz> i cant see blu-ray taking off with all the restrictions it has, i thought HD in general was bad ;p
<un_operateur1> mikebot, do you use a router or cable modem ??
<mikebot> un_operateur1: and i have like a dsl modem; and i have to use a username and passwrod for it
<HyperHacker> un_operateur1, PPPoE = Point-to-Point over Ethernet
<DaRkNeSS|> so im running windows xp and some friends from a quake mod were telling me about ubuntu
<HyperHacker> that's all I know about it
<DaRkNeSS|> showing me screenshots and stuff
<arrenlex> dabaR, my bad, thank you.
<un_operateur1> mikebot, yea, thats probably PPPoE
<mikebot> i don't know if it's a modem or router...i plug the phone line into it and from that the ternet to my computer
<HyperHacker> Gibbonz, agreed... not buying from Sony anymore
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, thanks, i do know what it is :)
<arrenlex> dabar, niall: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<DaRkNeSS|> is it an easy installation
<Arithmomaniac> For example, on a random DSL network, it autoconnects in windows (and even in DSL) but does not in ubuntu
<dabaR> arrenlex: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl never allows downloads, as I found out the same way you just did:) niall seems to be gone
<arrenlex> Oh, so he does. Oh well.
<arrenlex> dabaR: Now I know.
<mikebot> un_operateur1: Do you know how I can fix that error?
<un_operateur1> mikebot, so its a phone line -- not cable eh?? that might be PPPoA rather than PPPoE
<Gibbonz> i'm curious as to whats gonna happen with hd-dvd though... not seen anything on that yet
<HyperHacker> I think HD-DVD is a sure win
<mikebot> un_operateur1: yikes, I don't know--I don't plug the phone line into my computer, but into the 'box', and form that an eternet to my computer
<HyperHacker> the tech-savvy know why to avoid Blu-ray
<HyperHacker> the rest will buy it because of the name
<mikebot> un_operateur1: PPPoE sounds familiar though
<Gibbonz> thats a good point ;p
<un_operateur1> mikebot, errm, how does the modem connect to computer?
<briguyd> neither of my disc drives work
<DaRkNeSS|> anyone?
<HyperHacker> if HD-TV = TV but better, HD-DVD = ?
<nightless_> HyperHacker, bluray, i work at blockbuster, all major film corps have signed on already
<briguyd> they spin, but they cant be mounted for some reason
<DaRkNeSS|> is there an ubuntu chan for helping ppl install
<DaRkNeSS|> or questions
<HyperHacker> it's popular, no doubt
<jrib> DaRkNeSS|: this one
<DaRkNeSS|> well im asking and no one is responding
<Gibbonz> and one can easily see why they would
<jrib> !patience | DaRkNeSS|
<ubotu> DaRkNeSS|: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> hmm that isn't what I meant
<HyperHacker> that's why now is the time for anti-DRM movements to start informing people of the hazards
<briguyd> why cant i mount my cd or dvd rom drives?
<mikebot> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<DaRkNeSS|> im patient lol
<DaRkNeSS|> im in no rush
<nightless_> does anyone have a working cd drive and can post there fstab up on pastebin for me to take a look at?
<nightless_> their *
<jrib> DaRkNeSS|: sometimes people don't know the answer, just wait a bit and repeat maybe every 15 minutes so new people can see your question
<mikebot> is there a place where I can look up solutions to different errors?
<arrenlex> mikebot: What errors are these?
<nightless_> mikebot, enter the error into google
<advcomp2019> does anyone remember my problem a few days ago
<nightless_> mikebot, usually works, or ask it here
<HyperHacker> tsk, I forgot to plug the mouse in
<jrib> DaRkNeSS|: yes, it's an easy installation
<HyperHacker> how do I reboot Ubuntu without a mouse?
<un_operateur1> mikebot, you didnt tell me how modem hooks upto computer eh
<arrenlex> HyperHacker: Do you have access to a terminal?
<HyperHacker> arrenlex, no, it's just started up and is sitting at the desktop
<mikebot> arrenlex: I'm trying to get internet working on ubuntu, and when i do 'sudo pppoeconf' I get the error: 'Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Controller of your provider did not respdon...'
<jrib> mikebot: help.ubuntu.com bugs.ubuntu.com ubuntuforums.org are good starts, followed by www.google.com
<arrenlex> HyperHacker: Press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to a virtual console. Then press ctrl+alt+del.
<mikebot> un_operateur1: oh sorry, didn't see that. by ethernet
<HyperHacker> ah, thanks
<briguyd> can someone help me mount my dvd and cd rom drives?
<HyperHacker> heh, virtual console
<wastrel> or you can type sudo reboot
<kishan> mikebot: try restarting the modem and try again
<HyperHacker> can I play NES games on it!1!1?
<HyperHacker> :p
<Gibbonz> mind, i've still yet to see HD for myself. Probably wait till its been de-hdcp'ed ;p
<wastrel> you need X to play nes games afaik
<arrenlex> xD
<dabaR> DaRkNeSS|: the installation is easy, yes.
<arrenlex> !kiddling | HyperHacker
<mikebot> kishan: I did that, and I also tried 'pon pppoe' or some such command
<un_operateur1> mikebot, ok, errm, do you know the make and model # of the modem? maybe someone else out there has figured out how to use it with linux
<nightless_> DaRkNeSS|, it's the easiest installation of any linux distro :P pop it in wait for it to boot click on install :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiddling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaRkNeSS|> finally someone asks
<arrenlex> Whoa.
<arrenlex> !kidding | HyperHacker
<ubotu> HyperHacker: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<anddreaz> hi
<DaRkNeSS|> i jus thad some questions though
<arrenlex> Although wastrel should have known better.
<DaRkNeSS|> do i need to back up all my files then put them back on after installing
<christiane> Hello. Does anyone know why /etc/init.d/cryptsetup complains about wrong passphrase w/o asking for one when started at boot?
<HyperHacker> heh
<DaRkNeSS|> or will it save the files
<mikebot> un_operateur1: Yeah, it's a Westell WireSpeed, I use it for SBCIS (Pacbell dsl)
<kishan> mikebot: sudo ifconfig iwconfig  paste bin it
<wims> i just installed mysql, shouldn't i have mysql_config ?
<dabaR> DaRkNeSS|: it should save the files, but backups are just that, back ups for just in case.
<un_operateur1> mikebot, do you have the specific model # ??
<dabaR> DaRkNeSS|: so, I never had trouble, but always backed up important data
<mikebot> kishan: is that all one line?
<advcomp2019> i had a hibernate issue a few days ago. some one gave me a fix, but it worked for three restarts. now it will not go into hibernate again.
<DaRkNeSS|> im not that smart with computers compared to you guys.. what are my chances of messing my comp up
<christiane> The onl yline in /etc/crypttab is "luks-name   /dev/sda8    none    luks"
<mikebot> un_operateur1: it's a relaly long model number
<ubut> I am on livecd; how to mount /dev/hdd5 so that users other than root can access it?
<HyperHacker> mikebot, type "sudo ifconfig iwconfig" in your console and post the result on pastebin
<dabaR> DaRkNeSS|: on a scale or in percentage, and would you like it calculated using the werner method, or the pithagoras theorem?
<un_operateur1> mikebot -- the first 2 parts ought to do like -- A90-210030
<un_operateur1> HyperHacker, he isnt using wireless dude
<advcomp2019> does any one know why hibernate does not work again
<dabaR> DaRkNeSS|: you have an OK chance of everything working great, if you ask before you do anything you are not sure of.
<nightless_> guys this cdrom thing is irking me to no end, im fooled with fstab ive even tried good ole' sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom but it still says no meduim found
<radar1976> well  no fast mirrors
<HyperHacker> I was just clarifying what kishan told him :-/
<ubut> I am on livecd; how to mount /dev/hdd5 so that users other than root can access it?
<un_operateur1> radar1976, what speeds are you getting?
<nightless_> is there documentation _specifically_ for ubuntu edgy disc drives?
<DaRkNeSS|> if i were to get on this server with my laptop while installing on my desktop, could people help me if some problem comes up?
<ubut> anyone?
<master_tux> hmm?
<nightless_> DaRkNeSS|, we will try :)
<un_operateur1> nightless_, have you tried another CD ?? perhaps that particular CD is a bit iffy
<nightless_> un_operateur1, it's a WoW cd, official not burned
<christiane> Calling cryptsetup manually works. Is there an error in the crypttab line?
<ubut> anyone see my question?
<un_operateur1> nightless_, still --
<radar1976> 34k/sec
<advcomp2019> does anyone see me typing
<master_tux> ubut: please say it again?
<nightless_> un_operateur1, sure ill try another
<jrib> advcomp2019: yes
<un_operateur1> radar1976, whoa -- you should be getting atleast 10x that
<ubut> master_tux:  I am on livecd; how to mount /dev/hdd5 so that users other than root can access it?
<master_tux> change the permission
<radar1976> I knoq
<kishan> mikebot sorry type sudo iwconfig ; sudo ifconfig : pastebin the result
<master_tux> you have gnome?
<radar1976> err know
<advcomp2019> ok.  does anyone know how to fix this hibernate issue that i had then i fixed then it came back
<ubut> master_tux: how?
<jrib> ubut: what filesystem?
<nightless_> un_operateur1, i put in an audio cd and that autoplayed O_O
<radar1976> considering I have 800+MB
<radar1976> I would like more speeds
<pauliukas> Would a USB2 HDD enclosure work with Ubuntu Server? Anything to configure? Is it easy to do? How about Firewire?
<un_operateur1> nightless_, so you see  -- some CDs are iffy :)
<ubut> jrib: its ntfs
<master_tux> jrib: I dont think that matters, if root can access it the others can to
<nightless_> un_operateur1, ok but i _have_ to have these wow cds work, it's the only reason i own a computer :(
<un_operateur1> wow is??
<nightless_> yessah
<master_tux> ubut: type man chmod in a shell
<jrib> ubut: sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda5 /media/windows    I think...
<un_operateur1> nightless_, you mentioned CDs as in plural -- try another wow CD
<ubut> ok thanks..
<DaRkNeSS|> well thanks for not helping
<DaRkNeSS|> im going to the other server
<DaRkNeSS|> irc.quakenet.org #ubuntu
<radar1976> so any server faster? I have 10MBit connection
<master_tux> ubut: just read what the manual says for chmod, it will tell you what you need to know
<thcrw8383> dose anyone know where i can find the login/logoff sounds from Ubuntu 6.06?
<un_operateur1> thcrw8383, locate login.wav   i think
<un_operateur1> /usr/share/sounds
<ubut> master_tux: if that is a ext* parttion, i do chmod as u said, files are on that parttion will change permision when i unmouted?
<thcrw8383> I mean the sound files
<radar1976> dammit
<un_operateur1> radar1976, maybe you could try uk.archive.ubuntu.com or jp..
<nightless_> un_operateur1, cd2 mounted ok :(
<master_tux> ubut: you said you have NTFS file system, so you cannot edit permissions permenently without ntfs tools
<nightless_> un_operateur1, this is not good, i need cd1 :( :(
<un_operateur1> nightless_, errm .. are you sure that CD works well elsewhere? on another computer?
<radar1976> ok  uk. is 45k/sec
<jrib> master_tux: if it's ntfs he shouldn't chmod after mounting, he should just mount with a proper umask
<CreativeEmbassy> Alright, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06 I'm running right now, what's the quickest route to 6.10?
<ifti> Hi
<un_operateur1> maybe your CD-rom drive is on its last legs?
<ifti> I'm in a bit of jam
<nightless_> un_operateur1, yes perfectly, and theres not a single nick or scratch this is only the second time ive ever taken it from its case
<master_tux> jrib: i find it easier to use chmod....
<christiane> If I run `/etc/init.d/cryptdisks start` manually from init 2 o
<christiane> it works too
<nightless_> un_operateur1, its possible :(
<arrenlex> !update | CreativeEmbassy
<ubotu> CreativeEmbassy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> master_tux: how?  you have to chmod everytime then.  If you stick the umask in your fstab then you don't worry about it
<ifti> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 on my IBM T30, and in the process of trying to get my wireless card to work I somehow screwed up my network settings
<un_operateur1> nightless_, one sec
<master_tux> jrib: he has a live cd, he cannot do that
<ifti> with the effect that I can't connect even through the built in NIC
<jrib> master_tux: right
<Gibbonz> so -o remount,umask=0222 then perhaps :)
<ifti> I've been typing /etc/init.d/networking restart in the terminal
<frogzoo> CreativeEmbassy: best way to move to 6.10 imo is to just clean install
<christiane> What is missing in runlevel 1 that cryptsetup doesn't ask for passphrase?
<ifti> and getting ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate:permision denied
<un_operateur1> iftu -- did you forget to sudo that command?
<Gibbonz> using sudo?
<nightless_> un_operateur1, got it mounted
<Gibbonz> lol
<nightless_> un_operateur1, must be the cdromdrive
<ifti> oh sorry
<ifti> I have been sudo ing it
<un_operateur1> nightless_, yea, it's quite likely
<ifti> I just forgot to type that in the message
<ifti> so I still can't get connected to my network
<ifti> it was working fine when I first installed
<radar1976> *screams*
<frogzoo> ifti: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<radar1976> I need faster speeds
<ifti> frogzoo: I've been doing that
<un_operateur1> radar, you could try either of the kr or jp mirrors -- they tend to be quite speedy
<ifti> and it says OK
<mikebo1> OK, how do i use pastebin?
<ifti> but still can't connect
<wastrel> ifti:  your /etc/network/interfaces is probably not configured correctly for your NIC
<ifti> Wastrel: what do I put in it?
<mikebo1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<un_operateur1> mikebo1, paste your code in .. and submit it -- it gives you a url to use
<ifti> is there some default settings for it
<radar1976> oh much better
<advcomp2019> if the NIC is a broadcom NIC i have had issues with wired and wireless one.
<wastrel> ifti:  is your NIC eth0 or eth1 ?
<radar1976> I'm getting 350k/sec to 400k/sec
<ifti> eth0
<ifti> it was working fine
<ifti> until I tried to get my Wifi card to work
<mikebo1> un_operateur1: HyperHacker kishan: OK, this is from 'sudo ifconfig' http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37496/
<ifti> i think I screwed something up in the process
<ubut> ops
<wastrel> ifti:  do you have a dhcp server on your network or do you need to configure it manually?   what does  ifconfig eth0  show?
<un_operateur1> ifti, you should be ok to delete the file and restart networking
<HyperHacker> mikebot, I was just clarifying kishan's instructions, I don't actually know how to help you X-)
<uffiole> hi. how can i find out what audio driver my system uses?
<ifti> I have a DHCP server
<ubut> i am on livecd (current daily) ; how to play mp3?
<ifti> I can just delete the whole file?
<uffiole> xmms works with oss, but mplayer does crazy noise
<wastrel> back it up first
<master_tux> ubut: depends on what music player you have
<un_operateur1> mikebo1, I dunno why kishan asked you to do that -- its quite pointless at this stage
<ifti> will try
<wastrel> i'm not familiar with /etc/init.d/networking
<uffiole> ubut: maybe mpg123 ?
<mikebo1> un_operateur1: he told me to do 'sudo ifconfig iwconfig'
<ubut> master_tux: i want to install it
<mikebo1> but that gave me an error, something like 'can't find wireless'
<frogzoo> ifti: ls /var/run/network/
<master_tux> ubut: install your live cd?
<un_operateur1> mikebo1, aye yea .. you dont have a wireless card do you?
<ubut> yes uffiole; how install it or mp3blaster
<jrib> !mp3 | ubut
<ubotu> ubut: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikebo1> un_no
<mikebo1> un_operateur1: no
<master_tux> jrib: good one
<ifti> I got ifstate
<rockinchado> does anyone know what it is called if i wanna use the wired connection on my computer with my 360 to connect to the net using my wireless which is connected to the router      so essentially it would be like 360 --> wired --> my computer --> wireless --> internet        ?
<ubut> master_tux: i don't
<ifti> after doing ls /var/run/network I got ifstate
<un_operateur1> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<master_tux> ubut: if you have ubuntu, then you have gnome, just browse through the players
<mikebo1> un_operateur1: I tried to follow that, but when I did 'sudo pppoeconf', I got an error
<ubut> master_tux: codecs are missing to decode it
<un_operateur1> mikebo1, I dont use gnome/kde so i cant walk you through this -- but i seem to recall one of the network utilities in the GUI that was capable of configuring PPPoE ..
<ifti> I can delete the file by doing sudo remove /etc/network/interfaces , right?
<master_tux> ubut: look at what ubotu said ^
<un_operateur1> oooo ifti no no no noooooooo
<un_operateur1> dont do that lol
<ubut> master_tux: so nowi want to install mp3blaster with livecd
<ifti> ok
<ifti> not doing that
<frogzoo> rockinchado: it's called routing, & you might want to do nat on the linux box depending
<un_operateur1> the other file
<ifti> sorry I'm quite the novice
<un_operateur1> the one in /var/...
<ifti> ah
<master_tux> ubut: use a live cd for disk recovery, or to sample an  operating system. Dont devote.
<un_operateur1> /var/run/network/ifstate
<un_operateur1> that one
<ifti> gotcha
<rockinchado> frogzoo,: aight thanks man i'll look around and see what i can find
<craigbass1976> what's the switch to install all the dependencies for a package, or jsut apt-get install does it?
<Red-Sox> Can someone please help me compile a program?
<ubut> master_tux: its named "desktop-....iso"
<un_operateur1> craigbass1976, aptitude install <package> is better
<ubut> master_tux: so it aimed to desktop livecd
<Red-Sox> This is what I want to compile http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<master_tux> ubut: umm your running this from a live cd, or windows?
<frogzoo> craigbass1976: apt takes care of all the dependencies
<ubuntu> un_operateur1: thx m8, disabling acpid did the trick, but .. thats prolly a hack, but oh well :)
<ubuntu> un_operateur1: this is phlite_kontrol heh
<un_operateur1> ubuntu, ahh, i was just gonna ask :)
<theeren_> first time using ubuntu for me!!
<craigbass1976> what's the difference bwtween aptitude and apt?
<ubut> master_tux: live cd; i burnt from 'desktop-...iso'
<un_operateur1> !aptitude | craigbass1976
<fog> hi
<ubotu> craigbass1976: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Red-Sox> theeren_: you like?
<ttyfscker> any feisty users in here?  i cant seem to get anyone woke up in #ubuntu+1.. got a simple question here.. just need some general feedback before i go posting a bug report
<craigbass1976> theeren_, how are you liking it so far?
<master_tux> ubut: thats nice, but read what I said earlier
<theeren_> great, had some issues getting my widescreen to work
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, so it works eh?
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: i don't mind hacks, i might have to look into it later, but it works lol, have a good one m8, thx for taking the time to help me out
<ezerhoden> Red-Sox, if you are lucky it is as simple as unpacking the source, and ./configure --prefix=/usr then make and finally sudo make install
<ifti> ok so deleting the ifstate file had no effect
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, it is a hack -- well, kinda -- the service to monitor power mgmt is turned off -- so it doesnt work
<theeren_> kinda managed to screw up xorg.conf
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: ya, i use my laptop as a media laptop, so i select a .pls and close the lid heh
<jrib> Red-Sox: don't install into /usr
<ifti> is there some way of returning the network settings to default
<wastrel> what's a .pls
<ubut> master_tux: you meant can't use 'apt-get install mp3blaster' ?
<Red-Sox> ezerhoden: So, first unpack the .tar.gz, then cd to that directory, THEN run "./configure --prefix=/usr" then do "sudo make install"
<phlite_kontrol> un_operateur1: but have a good one m8
<XiXaQ> Can I use win32 DVD players under wine?
<un_operateur1> phlite_kontrol, sure -- will do :)
<Red-Sox> Oh
<master_tux> ubut: if you know how to do it, then do it
<wastrel> ifti: what does  ifconfig eth0  give you?  (don't paste in here, just describe)
<fog> how do i know if my video card is 3d capable ?
<frogzoo> !appdb | XiXaQ
<ubotu> XiXaQ: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<ubut> master_tux: i don't konw
<ezerhoden> Red-Sox, well, jrib advices not to install to /usr so leave the --prefix part off
<jrib> !compile | Red-Sox
<ubotu> Red-Sox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ubut> master_tux: know* :(
<theeren_> I am having some issues with internet connection, firefox is rather slow
<master_tux> ubut: did you try what you siad?
<master_tux> *said
<Red-Sox> sweet thanks
<un_operateur1> fog, usually it needs to have atleast 128MB video memory
<kohr_> trying to get mplayer to play WMV
<ifti> i get the MAC address, inet6 addr, up broadcast running..., and then some RX and TX data
<frogzoo> Red-Sox: have you checked if the source is in the repos?
<ubut> master_tux: E: Couldn't find package mp3blaster
<manmadha> how to detect spoofed ips in our network?
<jrib> kohr_: have you installed the w32codecs?
<untony2> hi
<master_tux> ubut: please google before asking questions like that
<ezerhoden> Red-Sox, so, unpack, then ./configure then make, then sudo make install
<fog> un_operateur1: so if its onboard and it didnt specify the videoram in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg the 3d is not able to work ?
<kohr_> jrib how where do i do that
<ubut> master_tux: ops
<jrib> !w32codecs | kohr_
<ubotu> kohr_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kohr_> jrib is it on the package manager
<un_operateur1> fog, well, if it's onboard it probably isnt too good at 3d -- althought it'd work
<jrib> kohr_: no, not in default repositories, the restricted formats page tells you
<ubut> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<un_operateur1> 3d requires quite an amount of processing power and videoRAM -- and if you dont have them, it's an additional load on your CPU
<ubut> which sources have mp3blaster?
<kohr_> jrib thanks, i'll get those codec's
<manmadha> how to detect spoofed ips in our network?
<jrib> !info mp3blaster | ubut
<ubotu> mp3blaster: Full-screen console mp3 and ogg vorbis player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 192 kB, installed size 640 kB
<untony2> hey guys
<jrib> !universe | ubut
<ubotu> ubut: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wastrel> ifti:  so no ipv4 addy?  the interface isn't up.
<ifti> huzzah!
<un_operateur1>  http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe mp3blaster 1:3.2.3-3
<ifti> i got it to work
<wastrel> okey dokey  what did you do?
<ifti> i had deleted "auto eth0" from the etc/network/interfaces
<ifti> so I put it back in
<ifti> and then did restart
<ifti> and it worked
<wastrel> that would do it.
<wastrel> you could also have brought it up with   sudo ifup eth0
<ubut> un_operateur1: oh neat; where add above line?
<ifti> and ifdown, would turn it off?
<un_operateur1> Ubut, sorry?
<XiXaQ> frogzoo, I meant, If I _can_ run a win32 DVD player, will that be able to play dvd movies even if other applications cannott?
<ubut> un_operateur1: i dont know how to enable that repo? :(
<wastrel> yes
<un_operateur1> Ubugtu, errm -- this ought to tell you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<mrkris> anyone here do ruby and notice any new introduced bugs in the latest updates from apt?
<frogzoo> XiXaQ: have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<fog> thanks
<craigbass1976> Anyone used sql-ledger? I've installed it but can't figure out how to fire it up.
<un_operateur1> bugs in ruby shouldnt be down to packaging on the part of debian or ubuntu
<Red-Sox> jrib: If untarred and cd to that directory, but ./configure doesn't work, any ideas?
<XiXaQ> frogzoo, I'm not sure. I followed the guide on the wiki, but I'm still not able to view dvd movies. I thought I'd install a windows player...
<jrib> Red-Sox: you probably don't have the dependencies you need.  look for a README or INSTALL file
<jrib> Red-Sox: or read the errors from ./configure
<un_operateur1> craigbass1976, locate | grep -i bin | egrep -i "sql.*ledg"
<manmadha> how to detect the spoofed ip addresses in our lan ,,?it is possible?
<un_operateur1> ^^^ might give you a hint as to which file is the executable
<pauliukas> Hey guys, how can I bypass these "Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<pauliukas> " and just get the stuff from the net?
<craigbass1976> un_operateur1, nothing
<mrkris> un_operateur1: gotcha
<un_operateur1> craigbass1976, nothing??
<un_operateur1> nothing to what?
<wastrel> Red-Sox:  did you install build-essential?
<un_operateur1> oh, sorry lol
<un_operateur1> mistook you for another person :p
<craigbass1976> Nothing returned.  Just dumped me back to the prompt
<un_operateur1> my bad
<malt1> I installed sendmail and for my path i put /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i and i restarted apache, and i sitll can't get it to send me a email on phpbb forums for email confirm, what could i be doing wrong?
<ubut> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubut> ops
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<malt1> I also opened port 25
<faeryNatsuki> ^^
<emun> hi, what commands can I use to open and edit the  /etc/apt/sources.list
<craigbass1976> malt1, lots could be wrong.  Sendmail is a big animal
<Red-Sox> wastrel: No?
<Red-Sox> wastrel: I mean...no
<spinz8r> #easyubuntu
<malt1> its default install craigbass1975
<malt1> its default install craigbass1976*
<wastrel> Red-Sox:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware#head-1b29c0c1fece0250aace8963607652a88582ba9e
<un_operateur1> dpkg -L sql-ledger  maybe craigbass1976
<faeryNatsuki> i need a little help, i'm looking for a good chat client different than amsn, gaim and kopete...
<theeren_> i am having some problems getting vmware-palyer uninstalled, any suggestions where to start?
<Red-Sox> wastrel: I'm installing it...
<craigbass1976> emun, vi is what oyu want.  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<master_tux> faery: ICQ
<wastrel> good man, dumping a rank newbie into vi
<un_operateur1> vi to a beginner .. errm
<ifti> I have a Netgear WG511T wireless network card in my laptop, I used Linuxant to load the driver for it, and its working fine right now. How do I add WPA-PSK support to it?
<Red-Sox> wastrel: After that's done, do you think the ./configure would work?
<un_operateur1> maybe  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   if vi isnt your speciality
<emun> thank you craigbass1976
<ubut> how add "11:17:47 AM) un_operateur1:  http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe mp3blaster 1:3.2.3-3" to sources.list
<faeryNatsuki> master_tux:  ICQ?
<dustrh_> or nano
<master_tux> faery: google it
<screechingcat> any epiphany users here ?
<wastrel> Red-Sox:  dunno.  you may need some -dev packages.
<ubut> un_operateur1: ?
<craigbass1976> emun, yeah, gedit would work too, and better I've found for bigger files
<master_tux> ubut: why not go to the site, download the source, build and install!
<craigbass1976> Anyone use postgresql?  Is it even remotely like mysql?
<un_operateur1> ubut -- from a terminal -- software-properties &
<compir99> anybody good a bash shell scripting?
<markus> craigbass1976: depends on what you want
<craigbass1976> compir99, I'm ok
<theeren_> i am having some problems getting vmware-palyer uninstalled, any suggestions where to start?
<kitche> craigbass1976: postgresql is closer to sql then mysql is
<Red-Sox> Grr...there's not even a configure file in that directory
<compir99> craigbass1976: may i pm?
<craigbass1976> markus, I mean the commands to add users, do queries and what not
<Red-Sox> jrib: There is a makefile
<craigbass1976> compir99, go ahead
<wastrel> Red-Sox:  is there a README or INSTALL   typically they contain installation instructions.
<faeryNatsuki> master_tux: but i looking one able to connect to msn and yahoo
<Red-Sox> wastrel: Neither
<Red-Sox> wastrel: Maybe this is just crappy software :P
<craigbass1976> kitche, ahh balls.  Looks like yet another learnign experience...
<Red-Sox> In that case...
<markus> craigbass1976: users groups and roles are not part of the sql standard afaik, at least mysql and postgresql are very different in this area. the sql is similar
<Red-Sox> anyone know of any good OS X-like docks?
<manmadha> hee i have strange problem .....I have installed vmware player .When i open that it is asking to open (*.vmx ) format.what to do now?
<un_operateur1> SQL is a standard that both mysql and postgres try and adhere too
<ubut> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo software-properties
<ubut> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<ubut>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<ubut> Error: could not find a distribution template
<un_operateur1> Ubugtu, hold on
<manmadha> hee i have strange problem .....I have installed vmware player .When i open that it is asking to open (*.vmx ) format.what to do now?
<ifti> can someone talk me through WPA for wifi in ubuntu?
<dustrh_> !pastebin
<ezerhoden> manmadha, get an image to boot
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faeryNatsuki> manmadha: i think that file is something telling the vmware wich machine are you emulating
<levander> Since I've upgrade to edgy, when I right click on the gnome desktop clock in the panel, and choose "Adjust Date & Time", it says "You are not allowed access to the configuration".  What gives?  I used to be able to do that on Dapper.  Is that the way it's supposed to be on Edgy?
<faeryNatsuki> manmadha: you need to get one for the system you like to run on the VM
<ezerhoden> manmadha, player plays images, it can not creat them, there are many free downloads available
<un_operateur1>  ubut -- here are my edgy sources  http://pastebin.ca/281937
<frogzoo> levander: it asks me for a password...
<un_operateur1> i think only root can adjust date and time no ?
<jrib> levander: type 'groups' in a terminal and tell us the output
<manmadha> ezerhoden, from where i have to download the images?
<frogzoo> un_operateur1: it asks for a passwd, & sudos
<ubut> un_operateur1: looks ok. do i need to add all these lines to my sources.list ?
<levander> frogzoo: what the hell? why does it just give me an error?
<frogzoo> levander: can you sudo without problems?
<jrib> ubut: are you using edgy?
<un_operateur1> ubut -- aye, sure -- go ahead -- once done -- in  a terminal -- sudo aptitude update
<un_operateur1> and then you should be ok
<levander> jrib: levander adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video users plugdev lpadmin scanner
<ubut> jrib: i am not
<ezerhoden> manmadha, http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/
<faeryNatsuki> boys, i need a good client for messenger and yahoo, able to use japanese, and different of gaim or kopete
<jrib> ubut: then don't use edgy sources.list
<alexicon> ummm
<levander> frogzoo: yes, can sudo just by putting in password
<ubut> un_operateur1: all commented ?
<emun> I tried the command su vi /etc/apt/sources.list and it said unknown id vi
<frogzoo> levander: how about 'gksudo xclock'
<manmadha> thank uuuuu
<alexicon> is ubuntu supposed to recognise my wifi card even if i install with it on ethernet
<alexicon> im looking at network settings and i dont see anything about wifi
* ubut feels lost interesting to hear mp3 now
<un_operateur1> no -- ubut -- uncomment -- and if you are using another distro -- i suggest changing all instances of edgy to dapper (or whatever)
<advcomp2019> does anyone know a fix for my hibernate problem
* ubut :(
<un_operateur1> ubut -- you use vi ?
<ubut> un_operateur1: yes
<levander> frogzoo: I got the little dialog asking for my password, and now a little analog clock is in the upper right hand corner of my monitor.
<emun> yes vi
<un_operateur1> it's just a simple vi comamnd then -- s+edgy+dapper++e
<wastrel> sudo , not su  emun
<ezerhoden> advcomp2019, http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/24/1716222
<emun> thanks wastrel
<jrib> levander: you aren't in the admin group
<frogzoo> levander: gksudo time-admin
<nightless_> how do i find out what vertical refreshrate i should be using?
<Kachingo> Howdy, I just tried to intall ubuntu 6.10 server on my pc, and it doesn't start up the OS. GRUB says starting up, and then it just reboots. Recovery mode does the same. Any ideas why this is happening?
<frogzoo> nightless: should be in your monitor manual
<ubut> un_operateur1: i don't use dapper ; using daily live 1211
<nightless> frogzoo, and if i dont have the manual ^^.. nevermind if it can be found in a manual it can probobly be goooogled, was jsut wondering if there was a command taht got that info
<un_operateur1> ubut -- what is that?
<advcomp2019> i had it working in 6.06 but when i updated to 6.10 it does not work but then i found a fix but it only worked for 3 restarts
<ubut> un_operateur1: i get from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<frogzoo> nightless: there's xresprobe in the repos
<faeryNatsuki> any kopete user here?
<nightless> frogzoo, excellent :)
<ubut> un_operateur1: daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<un_operateur1> ubut -- ok, well, if I were you -- i'd use these sources for now -- install your package and then comment them out
<un_operateur1> if your using feisty -- then change all edgy to feisty
<un_operateur1> s+edgy+feisty+e
<Starcraftmazter> whats the linux equivilent of batch files?
<Erb> why can't I save to /var/www/  ???
<frogzoo> Starcraftmazter: bash scripts
<un_operateur1> Starcraftmazter, a shell script
<un_operateur1> frogzoo, could be csh or ksh scripts too :)
<frogzoo> !permissions | Erb
<ubotu> Erb: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<un_operateur1> or any other shell for that matter
<frogzoo> un_operateur1: or perl or awk or sed... ;)
<frogzoo> or python or gtk
<Starcraftmazter> how do you make and run them?
<un_operateur1> err not gtk no
<un_operateur1> :)
<Erb> thanks, I'll look into it
<frogzoo> un_operateur1: soz, tcl
<murali> hi all
<murali> can someone plz temme how to run binaries in linux???
<frogzoo> Starcraftmazter: man bash, and 'google shell script'
<un_operateur1> StaN[Work] , you just lump your commands into a file and save it -- run the script via  --  sh file.sh
<frogzoo> murali: open a terminal & type in the path to the command
<Starcraftmazter> ok
<Starcraftmazter> what about PATH, where on linux do I change that?
<un_operateur1> in your shells rc file
<un_operateur1> usually ~/.bashrc
<frogzoo> Starcraftmazter: unless you're an expert, leave PATH alone
<emun> I am confused I was trying to add a line to the /etc/apt/sources.list  but the sudo vi ..... did not open the sources list
<Starcraftmazter> I think I'll be right, where bouts is it?
<un_operateur1> Starcraftmazter, in ~
<un_operateur1> the home folder
<lubix_> /dalnet
<murali> frogzoo: its actually not a command.. actually i've downloaded the java run time binaries... but i dunno hou to install it on my system... its a .bin file
<Starcraftmazter> ok
<frogzoo> emun: sudo
<ttyfscker> anyone here using feisty able to discuss something rather simple???
<un_operateur1> !anybody | ttyfscker
<ubotu> ttyfscker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frogzoo> murali: best to install java from the repos
<ttyfscker> !feisty | un_operateur1
<ubotu> un_operateur1: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ttyfscker> thats why..
<frogzoo> emun: are you a member of 'admin' group?
<un_operateur1> cat /etc/issue : Ubuntu feisty (development branch) \n \l
<foob> why is kubuntu dvd taking 10 hours to download
<foob> isnt gettin a distro from bittorrent supposed to be super fast
<frogzoo> ttyfscker: -> #ubuntu+1
<emun> do you mean did I put in my password
<ttyfscker> ppl im already there
<HyperHacker> foob, BitTorrent tends to start slow, speed up, then slow down as it finishes
<ttyfscker> have been trying to get someone to talk for an hour or two
<un_operateur1> ttyfscker, just ask the question dude :)
<ttyfscker> and nobody is saying jack sh*t
<frogzoo> emun: 'sudo date' - does that work?
<HyperHacker> and a 700MB download is going to take while no matter who you get it from
<foob> HyperHacker mine hasnt sped up at all, it's been consistently at 40kb/s
<foob> for the last few hours
<HyperHacker> unless you have one heck of a connection
<HyperHacker> you might have a NAT problem then
<ttyfscker> my spellcheck in gtk apps like xchat and gaim are not working under feisty.. i have libgtkspell0 and aspell and all the deps installed.. and its just not working
<foob> and i have a fast connection capable of 500kb/s on http downloads
<ttyfscker> the question is.. can someone else confirm the same thing
<murali> frogzoo:actually ther problem is tht i was surfing n on a particular page it asked me to install the missing plugins..since it was not able to install automatically it gave me the link to do it manually... n there u only have binaries or rpm's.. can we install thro rpm's on ubuntu??
<ttyfscker> ?
<emun> yes sudo date works
<frogzoo> !restricted | murali
<ubotu> murali: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wastrel> ttyfscker:  try installing ispell ?
<wy> Anyone has experience with equivs? I've got problems with it this time
<ubut> un_operateur1: how to run s+edgy+feisty+e ?
<murali> thnx
<un_operateur1> ubut -- in vi
<ttyfscker> wastrel:: i am installing those now
<emun> my  problem is  how can I edit the sources.list
<hendrickvp> can some help me?
<ubut> un_operateur1: at :/s+edgy+feisty+e ?
<ttyfscker> wastrel:: i dont think this is going to fix it though.. we'll just see
<craigbass1976> hendrickvp, what's up?
<frogzoo> !helpme | hendrickvp
<ubotu> hendrickvp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<craigbass1976> Has anyone set up sql-ledger correctly in ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> I'm lost
<IceTox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37497/ <--- Any clue about perl anyone?
<Shadowpillar> hrmm
<hendrickvp> hey guys! I have a slight problem, I can not access mysql, and in ssh I'm not allowed to right files, only read.
<Shadowpillar> I'm using dapper and what appears to be a pixart imaging webcam
<un_operateur1> ubut -- select all the text you want to modify using the mouse
<kuto> does anyone know how to install openmotif
<Shadowpillar> none of the pixart related kernel modules load it up
<ttyfscker> wastrel:: does ispell have anything to do with libgtkspell that is used in xchat / gaim?
<un_operateur1> then press :  -- type in s+edgy ...
<un_operateur1> ttyfscker, spellchecker seems to work fine all over here
<ttyfscker> un_operateur1:: you in FeistyFawn ?
<un_operateur1> aye
<craigbass1976> hendrickvp, you don't just type mysql?  I've never run mysql in ubuntu, only fedora and cent
<un_operateur1>  dpkg -l | grep -i spell | awk '{print $2}' | xargs
<un_operateur1> aspell aspell-en dictionaries-common iamerican ispell libaspell15 libaspell15c2 libenchant1c2a libgtkspell0 libmyspell3c2 myspell-en-gb myspell-en-us
<ttyfscker> un_operateur1:: your spell check is working in gaim and xchat?
<compir99> simple question. how do u do a recusive chmod but you want to exclude a directory?
<ianthepetrock> can i use vmware to run linux from another harddrive?
<un_operateur1> ttyfscker, yep
<ttyfscker> i have all that crap installed
<hendrickvp> I've installed mysql, I'm going through the Admin tools on a mac from mysql
<shaslap> anyone have luck getting eclipse to work on edgy
<un_operateur1> ttyfscker, maybe its a feature you need to enable somewhere ??
<wastrel> ttyfscker:  no idea.  but it's easy enough to install & see.  afaik libgtkspell can use either aspell or ispell
<ttyfscker> no i have the feature "checked"
<ttyfscker> im using the same /home directory as i had on my other installs
<ttyfscker> so everything is pretty much set up the way it works in edgy ;)
<craigbass1976> hendrickvp, I don't know then.  I've only interacted with mysql in a command line or with a bash script./
<compir99> for example: chmod -R 775 music. how do i exclude for example jones?
<kuto> anyone know how to install openmotif?
<un_operateur1> compir99, errm   for i in `find /path/to/dir -type d | grep -vi jones`; do chmod 775 $i; done
<kuto> how to run openmotif
<ttyfscker> ill brb lemme see if this ispell fixed it
<un_operateur1> for i in `find /path/to/dir -type d | grep -vi jones`; do chmod -R 775 $i; done
<ttyfscker> well that worked whatever i did
<ttyfscker> thanks guys
<ubut> un_operateur1: then apt-get update && apt-get install mp3blaster /
<pi-meson> What's the easiest way to get the debugfs module up and running on a recent dapper install? I could download a new kernel.org kernel and go through the whole build process (with make-kpkg and the like) but is there a faster way?
<hendrickvp> craigbass1976 I've had alot of problems when trying to determine wether or not it is running properly. And when I use certain commands I can not execute, I get an error -- not admin--
<un_operateur1> ubut -- yeppers
<compir99> un_operateur1: work for files & dirs?
<ubut> un_operateur1: my man; it is updating
<hendrickvp> not a literal not admin but something along those lines
<un_operateur1> compir99, that was just for directories -- but doing it recursively
<un_operateur1> so yea, it ought to change files under the dirs too
<craigbass1976> hendrickvp, so, you ssh into the mysql server, and you can't run mysql commands from that command line?
<faeryNatsuki> how can i use custom emoticons in kopete? and how to download and use the one my buddies sent to me?
<shaslap> i installed the eclipse package on edgy eft and when i try to run it i get an error of "!MESSAGE NLS missing message: initializer_error in: org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.messages" in the error log
<hendrickvp> no, I'm at the command line at the box, and it does not work
<Red-Sox[away] > How do i switch to kubuntu? y'know remove all gnome apps and install all kde apps?
<craigbass1976> what os is running on the server?
<Red-Sox[away] > sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop & sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<refus3d> Red-Sox[away] : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hendrickvp> ubuntu
<refus3d> dont remove ubuntu!!
<Red-Sox[away] > refus3d: Yeah but that won't remove all gnome components
<ubut> un_operateur1: mp3player installed; i can't press F1 in gnome-terminal
<refus3d> why do you want to remove the gnome one?
<hendrickvp> might it have something to do with access control
<Red-Sox[away] > refus3d: So it's like I installed kubuntu, I don't want all these gnome apps cluttering up my kde desktop
<un_operateur1> ubut- errm .. thats unusual
<hendrickvp> I seem to have the same problem with other modules
<craigbass1976> hendrickvp, what happens when you type mysql?
<un_operateur1> maybe a new instance is needed
<hendrickvp> ERROR 1045 (28000): access denied for user 'bryan'@'localhost' (using password: no)
<emun> how do you install w32codecs
<ubut> un_operateur1: how play .wma file?
<frogzoo> !restricted | emun
<ubotu> emun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un_operateur1> ubut -- errm -- i think you need the w32codecs package
<kitche> hendrickvp: you are forgetting to use your mysql password
<hendrickvp> right
<Red-Sox[away] > out.
<kitche> hwnseixkcp: you don't know how to  use your password for mysql?
<hendrickvp> no
<emun> how to get w32codecs package
<hendrickvp> I just typed in what he asked
<hendrickvp> I can login to mysql
<hendrickvp> with my login and root, they both have the same password
<theeren_> where can I get help with vmware player package (un)installation?
<craigbass1976> kitche, I don't remember either.  I always made a .my.cnf file and had it in there
<un_operateur1> enum -- try and install it --
<shaslap> can anyone recommend a good IDE for java that i can use until i get eclipse to work?
<hendrickvp> but I can not access the mysql from another machine
<un_operateur1> aptitude install w32codecs
<gaurav19> un_operateur1 Hi again. now, the problem is that though I got the partitions right, the installation does not copy anything to the dir dedicated to the ubuntu installation
<kitche> hendrickvp: yea log in as root to your mysql
<hendrickvp> k
<emun> what commands do I use
<gaurav19> so the user settings are not stored at all
<kitche> hendrickvp, let me look up the exact commands to make sure I get them right
<hendrickvp> k
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, well, since you have that unusual setup -- you'll need to realy specify which partitions ubuntu is to use
<ubut> un_operateur1: thanks you; playing mp3 now :)
<craigbass1976> hendrickvp, Now I get your problem... That's because the user bob@localhost has privs, but bob@192.168.1.1 does not unless there's been another grant statement made.
<advcomp2019> does anyone else know a fix for hibernate in ubuntu 6.10
<Willtre> Does anyone know how to install a .run file...?  *Installing the game Tremulous*
<un_operateur1> ubut - :)
<daya> how can i find which file is executed when i click any icon in gnome, such as when i click shutdown bottom
<un_operateur1> Willtre, try this ..  cat file.run | head -n 1
<kitche> Willtre: sh tremulous*.run
<noiesmo> Willtre, open terminal make sure the .run is executable then do ./nameoffile.run
<hendrickvp> so what do I do to make so that I may access from my other machine
<kitche> hendrickvp hang on
* ubut wants to sharing some favorite mp3s with un_operateur1 :P
<un_operateur1> ubut -- thanks :) but i got too many to get through already :)
<hemanth> how do i install mplayer
<kitche> hendrickvp: http://www.keithjbrown.co.uk/vworks/mysql/mysql_p6.php in that page it tells you the exact command ot be able to use mysql remotely
<hendrickvp> forgive me guys I'm new to the whole command line stuff..... I'm GUI type of guy
<un_operateur1> sudo aptitude install mplayer
<Willtre> Thanks Kitche! Sh worked :)
<gaurav19> un_operateur1 - I have 4 partitions now - primary (C 20 GB) then D(logical 19 GB) and E(logical - 1GB) followed by F (extended 120 GB)
<emun> got message no candidate version found for w32codecs
<noiesmo> hemanth, it's in multiverse repo
<hendrickvp> tnx, I'll let you know if it work in a couple of min
<ifti> gaaaah
<ifti> no matter what i do i cannot get WPA to work
<hobbesmaster> is there a way to boot the livecds to just a terminal?  i'm having trouble with the x server on the livecds with my video card (i just get dumped to a black screen).  I just need to mount my ubuntu install and write a new mbr and change fstab (for a hardware reason I had to change which controllers my sata drivers were on)...
<gaurav19> I made 1 GB - E the swap space and installed ubuntu on 19GB - a; went fine
<gaurav19> ^all went fine
<noiesmo> emun, think its in multiverse w32codecs
<eNaq> hey
<eNaq> can anybody help me here with a problem i have?
<kitche> hendrickvp, you want to do something like this mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES    -> ON vworks.*    -> TO newuser@192.168.0.2 mysql webpage has better documentation
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, right ok -- so during the ubuntu install, you'll need to tell it to use /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda3 (second and third partitions)
<emun> ok i will try it , will be back soon, thanks
<hemanth> the command is not installing mplayer but just showing those installed
<kitche> !ask|eNaq
<ubotu> eNaq: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eNaq> ok... thanx... im new to this. :P
<gaurav19> thats what I did. I specified them as "/" and swap
<eNaq> i cannot seem to partition my drive right
<advcomp2019> anyone please help me
* ubut gives un_operateur1 a hug then :P
<kitche> eNaq: how do you have it partitioned right now?
<levander> jrib: why aren't i in the admin group?  this is the original group I created when I installed ubuntu
<hemanth> sudo aptitude install mplayer hasn't installed mplayer but just shown me those installed
<jrib> levander: I don't know, just add yourself back
<levander> jrib: I'm in the adm group, is that supposed to be different than the adm group?
<nicholaspaul> Q: on a wireless machine, it will periodically disconnect. Opening Network Connections , deactivating the adapter and activating it again fixes it. can i do the same thing from terminal?
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, right, errm, i've not dual-booted ubuntu -- but did ubuntu ask you where to install the bootloader
<un_operateur1> ?
<eNaq> kitche, can you open a private chat with me please?
<jrib> levander: yes, admin is not the same as adm
<kitche> eNaq: you identified?
<noiesmo> hemanth, have multiverse in repos and do his for mplayer
<noiesmo> hemanth,  sudo apt-get install mplayer mplayer-fonts mplayer-skins w32codecs mencoder
<gaurav19> un_operateur1, nope, nothing like that
<frogzoo> levander: you need both 'adm' & 'admin' - they're used for different things
<levander> jrib: but, they're supposed to be two different groups?  It's not like it was called adm back in warty days (when I first installed this machine and have been upgrading ever since) and they changed it at one point to admin, but didn't change my user to be in the admin group?
<kitche> eNaq: join #kitchetech
<noiesmo> hemanth, after adding multiverse repos dont for get to update < sudo apt-get update
<jrib> levander: I never used warty, but as far as I can remember (hoary), it has been admin
<hendrickvp> k, so I typed in GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES on ncyou.* to bryan@% nothing happend
<hemanth> what is multiverse repos??
<levander> jrib: do you have an adm group on your box?
<jrib> !multiverse | hemanth
<ubotu> hemanth: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> levander: yes
<emun> w32codecs is not on my computer, did a search in for it in multiverse , synaptic
<frogzoo> emun: read the link for restricted you've already been given
<earthen> has anyone here installed java looking glass
<Madpilot> ubotu, w32codecs | emun
<ubotu> emun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> hendrickvp, did you try to log in remotely after you did it?
<hendrickvp> yep
<jfassad> hello everybody. is there any way to enabe 3d accel for the Intel GMA X3000 ? Im Running edgy.
<gaurav19> un_operateur1, ubuntu did not ask me where to install the bootloader
<hendrickvp> this is the error I got
<fnf> Hi, is there any tool available to edit the GNOME's Main Menu, I tried looking at the XML config file but there's no documentation about it so I'm not sure where to start.
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, sorry -- just had to do something
<wastrel> fnf:  alacarte menu editor
<nicholaspaul> is there a command to deactivate a wifi adapter?
<levander> jrib: I don't even have an admin group on my system
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, what i think you need to do now is edit windows c:\boot.ini
<hendrickvp> Could not connect to MySQL instance at 192.168.0.33. Error; can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.0.33' (61) (code 2003)
<Madpilot> fnf, Applications->Accessories->Alacarte Menu Editor
<jrib> levander: what does your /etc/sudoers look like?
<fnf> wastrel:Looks like it isn't inlucded by default in Ubuntu server :) thank you. I'm downloading it.
<fnf> Madpilot: Thanks.
<hendrickvp> when I ping host I do get a response
<gaurav19> un_operateur1, I thought you missed the last message
<jrib> levander: adm is for reading stuff in /var/log
<frogzoo> nicholaspaul: iwconfig eth0 power off
<levander> jrib: this line is in sudoers: levander ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Madpilot> fnf, if you started w/ Ubuntu server, then installed ubuntu-desktop, I'd think it would install alacarte too
<jrib> levander: ok, then I guess that isn't the issue
<cypher1> hendrickvp, is the MySQL started and listening for connections
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, err no .. had to attend to something
<nicholaspaul> frogzoo: and i imagine 'power on' would turn it on?
<levander> jrib: you have an admin group on your box?  there's not even one in /etc/group for me
<fnf> Madpilot: I installed gnome by itself :) it's nice to know anyway, thanks.
<jrib> levander: yes, i do
<hendrickvp> that would be a STATUS in mysql correct?
<kitche> hendrickvp, forgot you have to issue mysqladmin flush-privileges command or mysqladmin reload
<wastrel> i have admin <3
<cypher1> hendrickvp, sorry i do not know of MySQL specifics
<jfassad> on edgy alacarte is on System > Preferences > Menu Layout , I belive
<kitche> hendrickvp, here is the documentation for mysql http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/index.html
<jfassad> or maybe that's not alacarte. not sure.
<hendrickvp> nope that is not working
<cypher1> hendrickvp, please also try "netstat -an | grep 1433"
<fangorious> is there a way to add custom modelines to the ddc info (not the device section in xorg.conf)? the fglrx 8.3x.x drivers vseem to ignore custom modelines in xorg.conf
<Ciobin> hi to all
<jfassad> So, anyone here using the Intel GMA X3000 video card ?
<frogzoo> nicholaspaul: actually, my bad, that just turns off power management - you probly want 'sudo ifdown eth1 / sudo ifup eth1'
<advcomp2019> now it is locking up during hibernating
<hendrickvp> nothing happens
<Ciobin> I've done a fresh installation of ubuntu and now grub dosn't start
<Ciobin> how can I do to start my ubuntu?
<Flannel> Ciobin: error? or what?
<Flannel> !grub | Ciobin, first link, to reinstall grub (so you can boot)
<ubotu> Ciobin, first link, to reinstall grub (so you can boot): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ciobin> Flannel: No, cursor pulse only on my monitor. This is the only thing that I see
<Ciobin> I've 4 hd
<Ciobin> Windows on the 1st and Ubuntu on the 4st
<Shadowpillar> I'm using dapper and what appears to be a pixart imaging webcam
<un_operateur1> 4st ? :d
<Shadowpillar> none of the pixart related kernel modules load it up
<Shadowpillar> no /dev/videoX or anything
<Ciobin> :) sorry for my english
<Shadowpillar> only thing that's detected is the onboard mic
<un_operateur1> Ciobin, it's ok -- it's 4th  :)
<hendrickvp> when I use tcp in place of 1433,  it is listening
<Ciobin> un_operateur1: ok
<hendrickvp> but the tcp port 3306 is only local, 127.0.0.1
<Shadowpillar> so anyone know?
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, that might explain why you cant connect remotely :)
<hendrickvp> yeh
<hendrickvp> how do I change that?
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, i think you need to -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low mysql-server  .. or edit the mysql config file
<frogzoo> hendrickvp: change bind interface in /etc/mysql/my.cnf for ips other than localhost
<matxxtt> I am having trouble installing VMware tools in kubuntu.. I keep getting a error saying a previous installation has been detected..
<hendrickvp> when I try to change a file through ssh, I can load it, but when I goto replace the file on the server it will not allow'
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, how are you editing it?
<nicholaspaul> thx frogzoo :)
<kuto> hi
<kuto> how do i change my window manager?
<hendrickvp> text editor in os x
<advcomp2019> does anyone know how i can fix this problem and if not where can i get help
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, the user you logged in as via the ssh servers needs permissions eh
<sphorbis> when i try to log on to samba via winxp it just keeps asking me for my user name and password, what am i doing wrong
<ubut> bb
<matxxtt> I run the command in konsole sudo install vmware-install.pl
<un_operateur1> so, you'll need to replace the file as root
<wastrel> advcomp2019:  post the question on the ubuntu forums.
<hendrickvp> I know, but I can't figure out how to get those permissions
<wastrel> www.ubuntuforums.org
<un_operateur1> matxxtt, err -- it should be   sudo perl vmware-install.pl
<matxxtt> ill try that
<un_operateur1> or simply   sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, the permissions should be listed in  ls -l file
<kuto> how do i change my window manager?
<advcomp2019> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/66637
<un_operateur1> kuto, -- in the logon screen -- change "session"
<advcomp2019> that is what i have. i had it fixed for 3 restarts
<advcomp2019> and now it is back
<matxxtt> that doesnt work
<matxxtt> it says it cant find the script perl
<nicholaspaul> In Screen, why is it that the DELETE key doesnt work? I get a msg saying 'Wuff! Wuff!'
<hendrickvp> when I type ls -l  I get, total 4 .....next line..... -rw-r--r-- 1 bryan bryan 3515 2006-12-16 21:12 my.cnf
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, and are you loggin in as bryan ?
<hendrickvp> yes
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, i suppose you have a local copy of my.cf right?
<un_operateur1> the one you are currently editing i.e.
<un_operateur1> ?
<hendrickvp> yes
<matxxtt> I did try sudo ./vmware-install.pl and it asks the for the password then it says a previous installation was detected.. So I get a failure
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, then what you can do is  back the file up with   mv my.cf  my.cf.bak      and put this copy up as my.cf
<un_operateur1> matxxtt, do you have a previous installation already on your system?
<matxxtt> well I tried to install it before but it didnt work
<hendrickvp> the only problem with that is... I can not write anything from my machine that I'm editing on
<_tcc> Slight problem, while I was using the gnome-services manager or whatever, it crashed.
<_tcc> Now I am unable to use it.
<matxxtt> as I cant get 32bit color or a higher res than 1024by 768... I run everything at 1600by 1200
<_tcc> "You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<_tcc> For some stupid reason.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, do you have root access at the server?
<Flannel> _tcc: probably a lock file somewhere
<matxxtt> and at the bottom of the vmware window it says you do not have vmware tools installed
<hendrickvp> yes
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, and you have no permissions under root too??
<_tcc> Flannel, yeah, but where?
<_tcc> lol
<un_operateur1> i dont get it
<hendrickvp> well, I should say that with mysql yes, with ssh no
<wastrel> hendrickvp:  can you explain more clearly how you are accessing these files   in what way are you using ssh?
<hendrickvp> k
<Flannel> _tcc: probably in /etc/
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, you cannot edit /etc/mysql/my.cf unless you have root privs ..
<hendrickvp> I'm on a mac, using a text editor, the program I'm using is a GUI drag'n'drop called Fugu
<un_operateur1> you definitely need root access
<wastrel> hendrickvp:  so you're copying the file to your mac with ssh gui prog, then editing on the mac, then copying back over
<hendrickvp> yes
<kuto> un_operateur1: do you know how to start a session with motif client or start a session with just default X
<Flannel> hendrickvp: sudo nano [filename] 
<honda> has anyone expirienced an issue where their screensaver is always blank, even when you select another option?
<nightless> how do i see the user list on xchat =/
<_tcc> what a pain in the ass
<wastrel> hendrickvp:  you will have to copy the file back to the remote system to a separate location, the user's home directory probably.
<TGPO> nightless: drag the userlist open
<matxxtt> This the 3rd time have tried to get a unbuntu distro to work and I cant install a damn thing
<wastrel> hendrickvp:  then you will have to use sudo on the remote system to move it to the correct location.
<un_operateur1> kuto .. i dunno if i follow you right -- what session is this?? a logon session?
<nightless> TGPO, right just dont know where the user list would be to drag it, i figured it was just resized to nothing
<hendrickvp> I got yeah
<TGPO> nightless: on the right side
<nightless> TGPO, ahhh thanks :D
<hendrickvp> so I need to edit the permissions this way, for mysql then
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, do or dont you have root access on the server?
<_tcc> WTF
<wastrel> hendrickvp:  the problem is, when you connect to the linux system with ssh, you have the access rights of the user you're logged in as.  this user can read, but not edit the file you are interested in.
<kuto> un_operateur1: i want to log on to ubuntu like failsafe Xterm but with a window manager how do i do that?
<_tcc> Gnome says I am not allowed to access the system configuration.
<_tcc> I need some help.
<_tcc> How can I remove this lock?
<lubix_> wow
<lubix_> i hate screen
<kitche> kuto: it's twm is probably what you want but not sure
<lubix_> i detached my tty sessions and got all messed up
<lubix_> haha
<hendrickvp> I don't think so.... When I installed ubuntu, I just asked for a username and I typed in bryan
<kuto> kitche: how do i log in with twm
<un_operateur1> kuto, usually you install the window manager -- and then change to use it at the logon screen the same way you change to a failsafe xterm or failsafe gnome
<Flannel> hendrickvp: that's ok.  You have access as bryan.
<Flannel> !sudo | hendrickvp
<ubotu> hendrickvp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<un_operateur1> hendrick -- ok -- you'll need a command line ssh access to the server for this
<un_operateur1> i think OS X has command line ssh
<spikeb> yes it does
<kitche> kuto: did you try the failsafe login think that is twm actually
<hendrickvp> yeah one sec I'll pull it up
<spikeb> last i saw, failsafe was no WM at all
<hendrickvp> I believe it is terminal
<hendrickvp> I'll try through it
<Ciobin> I'm going to sleep... Tnks to all
<un_operateur1> failsafe gnome is a wm, aint it? :)
<Flannel> spikeb: there's "rescue console" which is a selection at GRUB, and "failsafe" login (at GDM), which logs you in without startup scripts
<hendrickvp> go ahead I'm ready
<kitche> spikeb: in X think failsafe is twm, but not sure on ubuntu
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, first -- copy the local my.cf to a location on the server
<un_operateur1> if you have any writeable location there
<eNaq> im back
<MSTK> excuse me.  i'm new to Ubuntu.  I currently have this error in my synaptic package manager.  Does anyone mind helping?
<un_operateur1> !ask | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MSTK> oh, heh.  thanks
<hendrickvp> k again I'm I newb how do I copy
<MSTK> The error details: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "  -- when I run that in the terminal, it says that the command requires Superuser privileges.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, sorry -- copy using your fugu/fogo program :)
<Flannel> MSTK: put sudo infront of it
<arrenlex> MSTK: Then run it with sudo.
<MSTK> oh
<MSTK> thanks
<arrenlex> !sudo | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hendrickvp> k
<MSTK> ah
<MSTK> that's what sudo means
<MSTK> i've been typing it before alot
<MSTK> I never actually knew what it meant =/  thanks guys.
<arrenlex> MSTK: "sudo" = Do as SuperUser.
<hendrickvp> so copy from my mac to the server under my home dir.
<Flannel> !sudo | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, that works
<un_operateur1> :)
<hendrickvp> done
<un_operateur1> ok -- now -- in the command line session -- sudo su
<Flannel> un_operateur1: no.  Please don't recommend that
<hendrickvp> done
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Please recommend sudo -i
<kitche> eNaq: did you get it working?
<MSTK> does anyone have any idea what may have caused the problem?
<eNaq> um..
<MSTK> it's fixed now, but I want to avoid it in the future
<eNaq> lets open a private chat again please.
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp,  mv /etc/mysql/my.cf /etc/mysql/my.cf.bak
<arrenlex> MSTK: You (or something) interrupted the package installation process as it was happening.
<kitche> eNaq: join #kitchetech again
<user_> ubuntu 6.10 is running improperly for me, it will return to the login screen intermittently
<eNaq> ok. Thank you.
<user_> I googled, and found nothing
<MSTK> I remember interrupting a package download for automatix (which as I have found is very bug-prone).  But not for synaptics.  Would that affect anything?
<hendrickvp> I get a no such file of directory
<arrenlex> MSTK: Yes.
<Flannel> MSTK: automatix itself is liable to cause it's own slew of problems
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, cd /etc/mysql;  ls my.cf
<user_> I get the sense that there a package issue somewhere.... a conflict maybe but it nearly impossible for me to run anything without the gdm login screen coming up at exactly the wrong time
<arrenlex> MSTK: There's only one way to install .deb packages. If automatix has to install any .debs at all, it had to go through dpkg, and interrupting dpkg produced taht error.
<arrenlex> that *
<MSTK> ah.  well, thanks guys.  The problem seems to have resolved itself.
<user_> even failsafe terminal has returned to login
<arrenlex> MSTK: Synaptic is a front-end to apt-get, which itself uses dpkg, so interrupting synaptic will give the same problems.
<hendrickvp> k
<MSTK> one must wonder why synaptics couldn't just run the command itself?
<MSTK> all it needed was a password, right?
<un_operateur1> Flannel, arrenlex why not sudo su??
<spikeb> that is a good question
<user_> so I've deduced there something very wrong at hand
<Flannel> un_operateur1: because sudo -i does it, and is safer
<un_operateur1> safer how?
<user_> any ideas or should I just try some sort of reconfigure for x....
<Flannel> un_operateur1: the same reason sudo by itself is safer
<eNaq> #kitchetech
<eNaq> man
<un_operateur1> Flannel, is that it?
<kitche> un_operateur1, it will keep a log
<hendrickvp> \c
<MSTK> hm...I think I just broke synaptics again =/
<tonyyarusso> Apache is failing to load.  What log does that go in if an init script fails (even when run manually)?  The console output isn't helpful at all.
<eNaq> gaim instand messenger is rather confusing..
<MSTK> it says I have a Broken package
<MSTK> so what do I do?  uninstall it?
<arrenlex> eNaq: What has confused you?
<kitche> eNaq: put a / infront of join
<lubix_> eNaq: are you serious?
<Gumby> tonyyarusso: logs are usually kept in /var/log
<eNaq> oh!
<eNaq> a/ #kitchetech
<tonyyarusso> Gumby: yes, but do you know which?  (nothing obvious)
<eNaq> oops
<kitche> tonyyarusso, check the apache log it might say something
<Gumby> tonyyarusso: um, usually its httpd or apache
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: If a script is failing when you run it manually, run it with sh -x to see full debug output from the shell.
<hendrickvp> so when I us the CD...... nothing happens just a new line
<MSTK> eNaq: have you ever used mIRC?
<Gumby> tonyyarusso: fairly "obvious"
<un_operateur1> kitche, keep a log of what??
<lubix_> it is busy in here all the sudden
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: Thanks.
<eNaq> im a new to mirc
<eNaq> unfortunately..
<tonyyarusso> Gumby: Yes, those logs are there, but nothing good in them.
<MSTK> Well, I was going to say that these commands are exactly the same as those in mIRC, but I guess that won't help.
<kitche> un_operateur1, all the commands the user runs if you do sudo su it won't keep a log since su would have taken over instead
<radar1976> dammit
<un_operateur1> sudo -i doesnt keep a log of all the commands either -- so whats your point?
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: I quote from the Gentoo wiki: Warning: The command 'sudo su -' is both redundant and unnecessary; this information is being provided in spite of the fact that someone needs to be beaten with a cluebat. There are severe security issues with this practice. It's a very bad thing to do. But, if you really are intent on shooting yourself in the head, here's the HOWTO.
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, errrrr,, ok :)
<hendrickvp> k, so I sudo -i then what?
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: " * printf fail"  "fail+ /usr/bin/tput op"  Mean anything to you?
<Flannel> hendrickvp: whatever else you needed to run. sudo -i is a replacement for sudo su
<Red-Sox> Wow I done it this time
<MSTK> sorry guys if this question sounds a bit ignorant.  But Synaptics claims that I have a broken package - sun-java5-bin.  What do I do?  Uninstall?  Reinstall?  Qu hago?
<radar1976> I'm having issue with an upgrade
<Red-Sox> I have KDE nd Gnome installed
<radar1976> http://pastebin.ca/281992
<Flannel> MSTK: reinstalling should fix it
<radar1976> can somone help
<nicholaspaul> Q: i'm trying to rename a file, a commandi made, and i want to hide it. I want to rename it with . at the beginning. how can i ?
<MSTK> Flannel - the reinstall command is greyed out
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: Not a thing. :)
<wastrel> hendrickvp:  cp file.foo  /original/file/location/file.foo
<Red-Sox> I ONLY want the Gnome apps, how do I unistall all the KDE apps at once?
<TGPO> nicholaspaul: mv filename .filename
<Flannel> MSTK: you were installing java via autoamtix?
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: "printf" prints things. So that line means the shell is printing "fail".
<nicholaspaul> TGPO: Cool.. thx !!
<foob> crazy talk
<hendrickvp> okay, I need to fix my permissions so that I can access mysql
<wastrel> TGPO:  mv -i is probably better, just in case.
<Flannel> MSTK: then remove completely.  And reinstall java by hand
<Flannel> !java | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: Which means that the script didn't crash; some logic in the script is making it print that.
<MSTK> Flannel - no, I was marking Totem packages via synaptics.  While marking a conflicting packag it crashed by itself
<wastrel> hendrickvp:  why do you need to fix your permissions?
<TGPO> wastrel: huh?
<MSTK> no, I didn't touch autmatix
<Flannel> MSTK: alright, well, remove it completely anyway.  Then you can install it again later
<wastrel> TGPO:  in case a .filename already exists it won't be silently overwritten.
<MSTK> ah.  thanks
<wastrel> TGPO:  just in case
<hendrickvp> how do I fix my permissions?
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: what init script is this?
<TGPO> wastrel: ah I see
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: /etc/init.d/apache2
<TGPO> wastrel: I forget that others dont alias safety nets in
<wastrel> hendrickvp:  what permissions?   the permissions to write the file?
<Flannel> hendrickvp: chances are your permissions aren't broken, 99% of the time changing permissions/owners just breaks stuff more
<hendrickvp> lol
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: can't stop it either.
<hendrickvp> Well how do I get mysql to listen then on all ips, not just local
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: killall can stop anything ;)
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: My own apache2 doesn't contain anything like it. Have you modified it? Could you pastebin the script?
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, it's simple -- you change bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cf
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: No, it's not running.  I mean the stop script also fails.
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: sure
<hendrickvp> so I've opened that file, and I can just set the bind address to % correct?
<un_operateur1> you need to set it to 0.0.0.0
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37506/
<hendrickvp> k
<kd7swh> how can I improve lag in my irc client
<MSTK> i'll probably be reprimanded by an ubuto response, but...how do I get DVD playback capabilities?  Sorry if it's a simple answer.
<hendrickvp> so I've saved that, I'm copying into my home file in the server
<TGPO> kd7swh: get a better ISP
<kd7swh> TGPO very funny
<Flannel> !dvd | MSTK: ubotu response is hardly a reprimand
<ubotu> MSTK: ubotu response is hardly a reprimand: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kd7swh> I know that
<hendrickvp> now, how do I move the my.cnf file to the /etc/mysql/ dir
<kd7swh> TGPO, I am on an academic network
<gaurav19> un_operateur1 hi again, this time I am quite distraught... Once again, I tried doing the most common sensical thing.. the partitions and swap space set up .. I started the ubuntu disk and did an "install" everything went fine and it displayed the "installing" dialog, but then on restart I did not find anything on the partition
<hendrickvp> and overwrite the current my.cnf?
<TGPO> kd7swh: ah you took that as sarcasm, its not. a better connection is your only recourse
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: No; it matches mine. Hmm.
<gaurav19> un_operateur1 I am doing something very wrong, I guess you are the only one who can help
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: all right, what other files can we check?
<un_operateur1> hendrickvp, in the command line session --- under sudo -i (or otherwise) .. cp -vi ~/my.cf /etc/mysql/my.cf
<hendrickvp> k
<kd7swh> TGPO, not sarcasm just a no brainer
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, how have you arrived at the conclusion that there is nothing on the partition?
<hendrickvp> cp: cannot stat '/root/my.cf' : no such file or dir
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: I have no idea, sorry. = / I don't even run apache anymore.
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, was it this page you were quoting from earlier?? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SUDO_SU_-_in_X11
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: Uh oh
<kitche> hendrickvp: sudo -i probably puts you in /root
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: beyond reinstalling all the apache packages, there's no more advice I can offer you. Sorry. = /
<un_operateur1> sorry hendrickvp  -- cp -vi /home/<user>/my.cf /etc/mysql/my.cf
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Yes.
<un_operateur1> where <user> is probably bryan in your case
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: you might try asking in #apache, theyve gotten the job done for me in the past
<hendrickvp> same error
<hendrickvp> this is weird
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: I already asked.  No response yet.
<MSTK> flannel & others - thanks for the help.  but when I enter "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" into the terminal as the instructions say, the terminal responds "command not found".
<MSTK> i'm guessing that entering a path =/= a command
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, errm -- "sudo su -" is redundant in the case of gentoo because they can just use su - .. but su - has no effect in ubuntu and thats why we need a sudo
<Flannel> MSTK: no, that's a command, with the full path.  I don't know what to tell you, I've never installed DVD stuff
<ashley_> hey
<gaurav19> un_operateur1, in windows env: I see 18.5 Gb total and 18.4 GB free - i don't see athing there, it can not be that windows is unable to see anything
<spikeb> MSTK: the path is wrong for 6.10. it's /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-ss.sh
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Any other tricks to get useful output?
<arrenlex> MSTK: Put "sh" between sudo and the path. That's the location to a shell script.
<ashley_> does anyone know why the sound in ubuntu isn't as loud as it is in windows, and how to change it?
<MSTK> spikeb & arrenlx - thanks, I'll try that
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, dont count on windows telling you the size of a unix partition .. windows cannot read unix partitions
<MSTK> ashley_ I'm guessing you already tried turning up your speakesr?
<ashley_> yup
<kitche> ashley_: either with sudo alsamixer or by the volume controls in your window manager
<TGPO> ashley_: have you turned up the volume using the volume control?
<ashley_> yes I have TGPO
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, I'm guessing ubuntu has installed fine and all you need to do now is on this page here -- http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<Flannel> un_operateur1: please give wiki pages (!grub) instead of random other sites, when possible.
<radar1976> http://pastebin.ca/281992
<gaurav19> un_operateur1, I suspected that, but was too confused, so I asked you. What do I do next, put ubuntu entry into boot.ini ? i guess i need the entry details
<ashley_> Its at full blast but its not as loud as it is in windows
<eviltwin> hi
<Flannel> gaurav19: you'll probably want to install grub (it can boot to windows and linux)
<un_operateur1> Flannel, it's no random other page -- it's one i count on :)
<Flannel> !grub | gaurav19, first link gives you methods, and options
<ubotu> gaurav19, first link gives you methods, and options: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eviltwin> I'm just setting up a 32 bit chroot on my x64 system and I was wondering where the gnome themes are kept on my x64 installation so that I can link them to the corresponding folder on my chroot so that the gnome apps look nice
<eviltwin> qt info is also welcome, since I have skype installed in the chroot
<MSTK> Sorry, guys.  I've tried "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-ss.sh", "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-ss.sh", and "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-ss.sh".
<MSTK> It says "command not found" for the first one (sudo [path] ) and "can't open [path] " for the other two (sudo sh [path] )
<croxis> i'm trying to use grub4dos on a floppy to install the server edition of ubuntu from a hard drive (short story: booting from cd doesn't work so I copied the cd to harddisk on a different computer).  grub4dos isn't loading the partition.  any help will be most appricated
<MarcN> MSTK: is the file there?
<gaurav19> thanks un_operateur, Flannel and ubotu..i will try out these
<Flannel> MSTK: try cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/ (no need for sudo) then 'ls' to see what files *are* there
<arrenlex> MSTK: I told you, put "sh" between sudo and the path.
<MSTK> arrenlex - I did.  And it says "can't open [path] "
<arrenlex> MSTK: I don't see any sh in any of those three commands.
<MarcN> MSTK: it is install-css.sh (you have a typo)
<MSTK> ah.  I copied & pasted wrong.  I ended up pasting the same thing three times
<MSTK> but yes, I did indeed put sh between sudo and the command
<Flannel> MSTK: when in doubt, tab complete ;)
<kd7swh> lag...
<Kwipper> Hello. I am a windows user and I want to try booting the live CD of ubuntu on my 2GB flash drive.
<Kwipper> I copied the ISO files directly to the flash drive, and I can't get it to boot from my flash drive. It says "Boot Error"
<Kwipper> What do I need to do?
<eviltwin> welcome back, all >_>
<vanberge> whoa
<ashley_> lol
<MSTK> that's odd.
<MSTK> glitch in the matrix?
<arrenlex> michael20la: ls | grep -v <filename> | xargs chmod 777
<spikeb> yikes
<un_operateur1> stoopid kids
<jughead> mass exodus
<MarcN> michael20la: you can put something together with find . -iname '*.c' -printf "chmod 777 %p\n" |  grep -v onefile.c | sh    or such (didn't try it)
<michael20la> wow
<arrenlex> ...oh, he's gone. xD
<eviltwin> netsplit :P
<eviltwin> ahhh
<MSTK> yay!  DVD playback gone!  one less thing I have to switch over to Windows to do.
<Kwipper> Hello. I am a windows user and I want to try booting the live CD of ubuntu on my 2GB flash drive. I copied the ISO files directly to the flash drive, and I can't get it to boot from my flash drive. It says "Boot Error" What do I need to do?
<radar1976> grrr I can't get past this error
<radar1976> http://pastebin.ca/281992
<MSTK> Kwipper - you either have to burn the CD or mount it to a virtual drive
<arrenlex> michael20la: Oh, maybe not. I tried mine. Go to your directory, and use "ls | grep -v <filename> | xargs chmod <hex>"
<radar1976> someone help?
<MSTK> via daemon or alcohol or something
<Flannel> Kwipper: believe you need to extract the files in the ISO to the drive, not copy the iso itself
<Kwipper> okay
<arrenlex> Kwipper: You can't do it like that. It's a lot more difficult to set up a bootable USB stick than it is a CD.
<Kwipper> I did that
<Flannel> !install | Kwipper
<ubotu> Kwipper: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Flannel> Kwipper: first link there should have a howto for USB booting
<Kwipper> I extracted the ISO files and copied them to the HD
<Kwipper> err
<MSTK> I'd personally just burn the CD so it can be used as a tool for proselytizing.
<Kwipper> I don't have any blank cd's
<Kwipper> All I got is a USB drive
<_james> what's the latest version of ubuntu?
<radar1976> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<MSTK> Edgy Eft, 6.10
<spikeb> _james: 6.10
<_james> oh.. im on version 5.10 how to upgrade to 6.10?
<michael20la> arrenlex: thx it worke
<arrenlex> !upgrade | _james
<ubotu> _james: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<spikeb> radar1976: download a courier-authdaemon package and install it, then try what you're doing
<radar1976> I still have 830 packages to install... How to I get past this error
<radar1976> I have the deb package
<spikeb> use dpkg to install it heh
<Kwipper> Wait a minute
<Kwipper> You want me to use a virtual drivE?
<MSTK> Oh, I just realized something.  Does mounting the installation iso file to a virtual drive via Daemon (etc.) work for a Live CD boot?
<MSTK> I thought so at first
<Kwipper> How do I get the virtual drive to boot in DOS?
<MSTK> but then I realized that virtual drives aren't on
<MSTK> when you reboot
<MSTK> so I'm not sure.
<MSTK> Anyone know how I can get the USB driver for my Yamaha Keyboard to work on Linux?  The distributor never included a linux version
<Oni-Dracula> does alsa scale down audio quality under certain circumstances?
<Flannel> _james: make sure you upgrade through dapper (5.10 to 6.06 then to 6.10), you can't go from 5.10 straight to 6.10
<MSTK> can anyone help me?  I have a keyboard that requires a USB driver, but the distributor only included a windows version.  Is there a workaround?
<arrenlex> MSTK: If your question is "how do I use a Windows driver with Linux", you don't.
<arrenlex> MSTK: If your question is "is there a Linux driver available for this thing", google is your best bet.
<vanberge> MSTK, normally you would just have to change something in your pc's bios.  like 'enable usb keyboard support'
<vanberge> shouldnt need a driver for a keyboard
<MSTK> I needed it for Windows
<vanberge> MSTK, does your keyboard light up?
<arrenlex> vanberge: He said earlier it's a Yamaha keyboard, i.e. music. Not typing.
<vanberge> eh... sorry
<MSTK> oh, sorry
<MSTK> didn't make that clear second time
<mm2000> how can i make .mov work in mplayer?
<MSTK> I keep on forgetting the ambiguity between a music keyboard and a typing keyboard.
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | mm2000
<ubotu> mm2000: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_james> hello help pls. how to mount to my windows drive?
<arrenlex> mm2000: Uh... more to the point, you have to install the w32codecs package.
<arrenlex> _james: Mount read-only, or mount read-write?
<mm2000> arrenlex: ok, with apt-get?
<arrenlex> _james: read-only is easier.
<arrenlex> mm2000: You'll need to enable the seveas repository.
<arrenlex> !seveas
<spikeb> there's almost no need for w32codecs nowadays
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<spikeb> real soon it can be done away with.
<arrenlex> spikeb: Why so?
<spikeb> arrenlex: free software implementations of said codecs
<_james> i remember before there's this command fstab sumthing..
<arrenlex> spikeb: For what codecs?
<clayg> spikeb, really? awsome i am in need of them, give me some examples
<arrenlex> _james: Mount read-only, or mount read-write?
<spikeb> arrenlex: almost all of them - ffmpeg even has wmv9 support nowadays
<clayg> I thought for sure there was a huge need for them and they are a major PITA for linux users, specially while trying to view pages with wmv content
<clayg> but looks like you got it covered, tell me the packages i need to install for them
<spikeb> clayg: it's still needed in the current release of ubuntu, but as i said - soon :)
<MSTK> So there are no ways to use windows drivers on a linux?  Say like, a driver version of Wine?
<clayg> ffmpeg? will it integrate in FF so i can view porn from 89.com? the free movies?
<spikeb> clayg: the version of ffmpeg that ubuntu has doesn't do wmv9 iu dont think, so you're out of luck for now
<_james> How to unzip "bzip2" format and "gzip"?
<clayg> oh i guess i figured "almost no use for w32 codecs these days" meant something diff
<clayg> i didnt take it to mean "no other alternative"
<sosdiode> hi
<sosdiode> how are we
<spikeb> clayg: what i meant was that verys oon there won't be any use :)
<spikeb> clayg: that's all
<sosdiode> www.myspace.com/twithmilk
<sosdiode> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kitche> _james, for bz2 you do tar -xvjf <file.>tar.bz2 for gzip it's tar -xvzf <file>.tar.gz
<clayg> spikeb, sorry, just frustrated about the codec situation
<arrenlex> clayg: You are morally opposed to watching porn with non-free codecs?
<epagoge> there's a codec situation!? O_O
<radar1976> ok  I don't want courier server
<spikeb> clayg: if you install w32codecs that should take care of it
<clayg> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<clayg> ?
<clayg> are there some specifics?
<clayg> and is there a winrar type version
<spikeb> that should be enough
<anorexicpillow> is edgy really that unreliable?
<clayg> i need something for some rars
<spikeb> and rar is in multiverse
<arrenlex> clayg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<epagoge> clayg: if you want to find out if there's w32codecs, just type "apt-cache search <the thing you wanna find in the package listings>"
<radar1976> How to I get rid of this stupid upgrade issue
<spikeb> clayg: install unrar and rar
<clayg> anorexicpillow, i dunno, tried it a month or so ago, very slow
<clayg> on a core 2 duo
<anorexicpillow> wow really? all ive read is how much faster it is
<elljay> does ubuntu install on an imac?
<TGPO> clayg are you running 32 bit or 64?
<anorexicpillow> yah that could be
<_james> arrenlex: what's the difference between read-only and read-write?
<anorexicpillow> i believe so elljay
<arrenlex> _james: You don't understand what the difference between read-only and read-write is? o_O
<spikeb> elljay: it should
<arrenlex> _james: In one case, you cannot write to the partition.
<arrenlex> Is this not obvious?
<epagoge> arrenlex: maybe he wants to understand at what level the read-onlyness happens? :)
<amicrawle> what is the file i can preview in konqoro   my video files and music ?
<epagoge> it would be neat if hard drives had a write-protect tabs
<arrenlex> _james: Write on Linux is still "experimental" and harder to set up... it might (but probably won't) corrupt your filesystem. Read-only is super easy to set up (you don't even have to install anything) and is perfectly safe.
<amicrawle> it use to index the video and show pic of what they were
<un_operateur1> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur1> hmm
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | _james, un_operateur1
<ubotu> _james, un_operateur1: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<lufis> Is there anywhere i can get the new version of vlc pre-compiled?
<epagoge> does ubuntu have an installer that can do what debootstrap does, but that setse up the install properly? :)
<HyperHacker> so...
<anorexicpillow> I have a question... I want to post a video to youtube which will just be a few mp3s and a picture slideshow. It was really easy on XP but I cant get it to work on Ubuntu.. any ideas?
<HyperHacker> I put that TV card and a different network card back in
<arrenlex> anorexicpillow: Can't get what to work, exactly?
<ajax4> Hey guys...I just installed Edgy and the screen is totally blank when it starts up and shuts down. Anyone know how to fix this?
<HyperHacker> hangs again at "Loading hardware drivers"
<epagoge> ajax4: try booting into text-mode
<Otsuko> hello all
<HyperHacker> apparently it won't start with _any_ network card
<amicrawle> i use kde guys
<anorexicpillow> well ive tried kino and that didnt seem to accept the mp3s
<epagoge> ajax4: i think there's a kernel paramter for that...
<HyperHacker> also, serial mice don't work
<arrenlex> anorexicpillow: Ah! Making the movie. Yeah, that's going to be a problem.
<amicrawle> not with main actor
<Otsuko> Um... I had a question about dual booting...
<ajax4> epagoge: It eventually starts up normally...any idea what config files to change?
<anorexicpillow> lol so... a problem that isnt possible to fix
<arrenlex> anorexicpillow: firstly, linux has a lot of trouble with mp3 and proprietary codecs in general.
<Kwipper> So... there is absolutly NO way of getting Ubuntu Live to boot off of a USB drive?
<epagoge> ajax4: well, kernel paramters are stored in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<epagoge> ajax4: because grub is the program that loads the kernel
<arrenlex> anorexicpillow: I'm not familiar with kino, but if it can theoretically be used for what you're trying to use it for, try feeding it oggs or even wavs.
<Otsuko> It has to deal with with OS default setting
<ajax4> epagoge: Okay, any idea what to look for?
<Otsuko> setdefault to be exact in grub
<arrenlex> anorexicpillow: If kino fails, cinelerra is a professional-standard (read: extremely powerful but insanely hard to use) movie editor for Linux which you can try.
<anorexicpillow> okay ill try different formats of audio :)
<epagoge> ajax4: i did a quick google and i didn't find anything..
<anorexicpillow> okay is that available on synaptic?
<arrenlex> !cinelerra | anorexicpillow
<epagoge> ajax4: basically, i think the problem is that the kernel is going into framebuffer mode when it starts (which manes instead of using text-mode, it initializes a high-res graphics screen and draws onto it with its own fonts)
<ubotu> anorexicpillow: cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<anorexicpillow> thanks
<arrenlex> anorexicpillow: "install instructions" means no. xD
<anorexicpillow> hah so i figured :P
<epagoge> ajax4: and i'm assuming that the reason your screen is blank is that the graphics-mode isn't setup right for your monitor
<epagoge> ajax4: (because framebuffer isn't that smart about monitors)
<anorexicpillow> thanks for you help ill go try and make this work
<pbelau> hey, does anyone know where the "new login" menu went in ubuntu 6.06 ?
<ajax4> epagoge: Could it be fixed with a changed setting in the BIOS?
<pbelau> i'd like to be able to graphically login as two users at once without starting gdm from the commandline
<epagoge> ajax4: you could test if the problem is the graphics mode by hooking up a monitor that you know can handle high resolutions and high refresh rates
<epagoge> ajax4: (unless you already have that kind of monitor ... )
<pbelau> does anyone know ?
<ajax4> epagoge: Hehe, sorry only one monitor to use.
<epagoge> ajax4: is it that kind of monitor?
<epagoge> ajax4: that could narrow down the problem
<proqesi> how do I set my keymapping to dvorak before xdm runs?
<ajax4> epagoge: It's a standard 21" CRT.
<epagoge> hrmm
<epagoge> so, explain what you see when it's booting
<epagoge> it's like: 1) BIOS POST screen...
<epagoge> then.. ?
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: fixed
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: Hurrah! What did you do?
<ajax4> epagoge: POST screen a few words, then completely back. No Ubuntu logo, progress bar, nothing. Then it waits a minute then GDM logo screen comes up.
<ajax4> (completely black)
<epagoge> ajax4: ok yeah, that's gotta be the framebuffer resolution
<epagoge> oh, that's easy to change actually
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: Well, a) fixed permissions on the digest password file, b) LOADED the digest module (*THWACK*), c) fixed a syntax error - v1.3 docs for v2.2 server is a no-no.
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: All those things mean very little or nothing to be, but I offer you my sincere congratulations :)
<arrenlex> be -> me
<ajax4> pbelau: Do you have an option under system tools called "New Login"?
<ajax4> epagoge: Easy to change?
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: Thanks.  Now time for bed, after that minor panic.
<epagoge> ajax4: haha.. hold on
<epagoge> i'm just finding it
<arrenlex> pbelau: I'm confused. Can you explain more thoroughly what exactly you are trying to do?
<epagoge> google doesn't know where the kernel paramters are listed :\
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: (It's SSL & authentication stuff)
<pbelau> i found it
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: Oh. I'd never messed with that.
<pbelau> it moved from system tools -> new login to...
<ajax4> pbelau: I think that should take care of what you want to do.
<pbelau> system -> quit
<pbelau> it's in system -> quit now
<pbelau> which is a bit confusing
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: My own short-lived apache server consisted of "hello, me, here are the files you uploaded to this directory at home earlier. I hope they are useful to you. :) <dirlist>"
<wastrel> pbelau:  sortof like start->shutdown
<clayg> TGPO, i am not sure, i think i'm running 64 bit i just installed the smp kernel
<wastrel> the things we do to make things "user friendly"...
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: hehe
<clayg> TGPO, Also this is a core 2 duo, which should i run
<pbelau> wastrel, it'd be even friendlier if it booted up immediately
<pbelau> there's a bug in the LVM configuration for 6.06
<TGPO> clayg: you dont remember which you installed?
<proqesi> clayg: core2duo is 32bit (i386)
<pbelau> causes the system to fail while mounting the root filesystem
<arrenlex> clayg: smp != 64-bit. You can have 32-bit with two cores, 64-bit with one core, and any combination thereof. They are unrelated. smp = multi-core processor.
<vanberge> whats the package required for basic compiling, etc... base utils or something right?
<Capslock118> i got cedega to work
<arrenlex> !build-essential | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Capslock118> and WoW works flawlessly
<arrenlex> vanberge: build-essential
<Capslock118> WoW works flawlessy, and better than in windows for some reason'\
<arrenlex> (stupid ubotu)
<vanberge> arrenlex, ty.  :-)
<Oni-Dracula> Capslock118, I noticed that too :)
<vanberge> !stupid | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> Capslock118: The rule for Linux is that something either works better than in Windows or does not work at all. :)
<Oni-Dracula> Capslock118, it's probably because linux is better at handling memory than windows
<arrenlex> vanberge: I was mad at him for his useless factoid which didn't mention the package name. xD
<Capslock118> arrenlex: ive noticed that too
<Capslock118> Oni-Dracula: thats goot o hear cause i have 1 gb of it
<wastrel> WoW eh
<wastrel> i used to play that
<malt1> Hello, i have a ubuntu server running apache2 and php and mysql, and i installed sendmail and in php.ini i put in my sendmail path, and i have a php nuke site that is email confirm, and my server is not sending the emails, what could be wrong my sendmail is default install to i used sudo apt-get install sendmail
<vanberge> lol... arrenlex too funny
<clayg> arrenlex, proqesi ,i thought core duo was 32 bit and core 2 duo was 64bit, or AMT64
<clayg> ?
<epagoge> ajax4: ok, found it!
<clayg> yeah http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_2_duo
<arrenlex> clayg: Oh, you are correct. Instruction Set: EM64T
<arrenlex> clayg: Yes, that's where I came from.
<epagoge> ajax4: add this as a kernel boot parameter: "video=800x600-16@60"
<clayg> ok, so for this is the smp kernel the best
<epagoge> ajax4: that's 800x600 mode, 16-bit colour, 60hz refresh rate
<clayg> or is there like a special , dual core, 64 bit kernel
<arrenlex> clayg: smp and 64-bit.
<clayg> point is i dont feel like im running at 2.0ghz X 2
<damageDOn1> Can someone help me with a problem with my mic in edgy?
<arrenlex> clayg: -generic should take care of it all unless I miss my guess.
<radar1976> I'm looking for the package download site...
<ajax4> epagoge: Okay, I'll try that right now and be right back.
<radar1976> mn
<radar1976> err nm
<epagoge> radar1976: google "ubuntu mirrors"
<clayg> does this mean when im not using apps/kernel that supports dual core/64bit that im only running at 2ghz!?
<arrenlex> clayg: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/cpuinfo
<clayg> surely not i hope
<clayg> ok
<clayg> gimme a second
<arrenlex> clayg: also, what is the output of "uname -m"?
<clayg> http://pastebin.ca/282033
<clayg> is the cat /proc/cpuinfo
<clayg> lemme peep the other
<damageDOn1> Does anyone know why mics might not be working with Edgy?
<arrenlex> clayg: cpu MHz    : 997.867
<clayg> uname -m or -a?
<arrenlex> clayg: You're right, that sure doesn't sound like 2GHZ.
<clayg> that sucks man
<proqesi> clayg: laptop or deskop?
<arrenlex> clayg: Either will work. -a will be more useful.
<clayg> clay@youngman:~$ uname -a
<clayg> Linux youngman 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<clayg> clay@youngman:~$
<clayg> laptop, dv6000t , "top of the line"
<arrenlex> clayg: There you go. You're running a -386 kernel.
<arrenlex> clayg: Install linux-image-generic for the -generic kernel.
<clayg> ok, can i just apt-get a new one, or do i need to like down load the 64bit distro?
<arrenlex> clayg: And reboot into it.
<clayg> is the generic better you think ?
<iami89> who there know about method to install NVIDIA driver in UBUNTU( for geforce 4 mx 440 agp4x 128mb)
<arrenlex> clayg: Than 386? Of course. 386es are pre-pentium-I machines.
<TGPO> clayg: avoid the 64bit distro like the plague
<proqesi> clayg: when you're not plugged in the processor will scale down too
<clayg> hey one thing . there is a way to see a graph , similar to the windows type when you hit ctrl alt delete?
<clayg> but i cant rememebr how to get into it
* proqesi is running the 64-bit distro
<clayg> wait actually i installed the smp kernel
<clayg> havent rebooted
<arrenlex> clayg: On modern cpus, you will not notice a difference between 32-bit and 64-bit under normal desktop use. It only comes out when you have special requirements, like >4GB RAM, or in heavy calculations.
<clayg> lemme reboot and see how that does
<arrenlex> clayg: I advise you to stick with 32-bit. A lot less headaches.
<clayg> ill be right back
<proqesi> or in games
<clayg> if i stick to 32 bit does that mean im going to run at 2 ghz?
<arrenlex> !nvidia | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HyperHacker> games = heavy calculations ;-)
<proqesi> or 3d or video editing
<clayg> it almost seems like 99 percent of the time someone would be better of with a p4 3.0ghz
<arrenlex> clayg: 32-bit\64-bit will not affect your processor speed.
<clayg> then this expensive cpu that doesn't even run at speeds computers would do 5 years ago
<clayg> 5-6 years ago i built a 2.4ghz desktop.  I am going to be mad if i find out my new "kick as$" notebook can't keep up with it
<arrenlex> clayg: hertz are not a good computing speed benchmark. They do not transfer across different architectures.
<iami89> i tried but after install my system crash
<clayg> brb
<clayg> lesse how i fair
<damageDOn1> I have a headset/mic that works in Windows but doesn't work in Edgy or Dapper. I can get sound out through it but I can't record.
<arrenlex> fare
<clayg> is thre a benchmark app?
<clayg> i want to try it now
<clayg> then after the reboot/new kernel
<clayg> then ill goto the generic and get a good comparison
<arrenlex> clayg: Uh... linpack is the only one I know of because it's used to measure supercomputers.
<arrenlex> clayg: I don't know if it even works on regular machines.
<clayg> ouch ok
<clayg> brb
<Shadowpillar> I think I have a new piece of hardware
<ajax4> epagoge: I'm supposed to add that line to /boot/grub/menu.lst on the "kernel" line right?
<Shadowpillar> it's a gigaware usb webcam (radioshack)
<arrenlex> clayg: In any case, benchmarks will typically only measure one aspect of your computer. When you use your machine, you use a variety of things. A fast processor with a tiny amount of ram will be horribly slow, for example. Your computer's perceived "speed" depends on clock speed, bus width, ram, hard disk RPM, network latency... all sorts of things.
<Shadowpillar> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 093a:260e Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<cameraguy> Is there any photo recovery software for Linux?
<malt1> I installed sendmail and for my path i put /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i and i restarted apache, and i sitll can't get it to send me a email on phpbb forums for email confirm, what could i be doing wrong?
<arrenlex> cameraguy: Define recovery.
<cameraguy> Cameras internal memory had photos, got deleted. Know they're still there.. but need to recover them Ala undeleted hard drive files.
<damageDOn1> Can anyone tell me of a channel that I might be more likely to get help with getting a mic working?
<Shadowpillar> can anyone here help me?
<arrenlex> Shadowpillar: With what?
<HyperHacker> so...
<Shadowpillar> I'm trying to get dapper to detect a webcam
<TGPO> Shadowpillar: you havent asked a question
<HyperHacker> Ubuntu liveCD was hanging at "Loading hardware drivers"
<arrenlex> Shadowpillar: Is the chipset supported?
<HyperHacker> fixed it by removing a network card
<Shadowpillar> arrenlex: should be
<damageDOn1> I have a asked a question. Nobody is helping me either...
<HyperHacker> tried it with another card, same thing, so removed that one too
<Shadowpillar> unless it's a new chipset
<arrenlex> Shadowpillar: Why should it be?
<Shadowpillar> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 093a:260e Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<arrenlex> Shadowpillar: I think your best bet is to google it.
<HyperHacker> it booted up but couldn't see my serial mouse so I turned it off
<HyperHacker> made NO changes to hardware
<HyperHacker> turned it back on
<arrenlex> !webcam | Shadowpillar
<ubotu> Shadowpillar: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HyperHacker> guess where it's hanging? -_-
<Shadowpillar> spca5xxx
<arrenlex> ^ might help too
<Shadowpillar> arrenlex: the only thing detected is the microphone
<damageDOn1> !mic | damageDOn1
<Shadowpillar> and it doesn't even work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<damageDOn1> Brilliant!
<damageDOn1> !microphone | damageDOn1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niall> my internet is very slow and I have no idea why. The other machines in the house are going much faster
<damageDOn1> I have a brand new laptop running Edgy and the microphone doesn't work even though it works on Windows.
<Shadowpillar> I think mine is a new chipset
<Shadowpillar> :|
<niall> is there somewhere in Ubuntu I can check my internet connection speed?
<noiesmo> damageDOn1, open terminal and run alsamixer check microphone is turned on not mute as my by by default
<revolutionstudio> anyone here could tell me why everytime i connect to gaim i have to re identify myself
<proqesi> niall: there are lots of websites for that
<niall> sure
<TGPO> damageDOn1: your running Gnome desktop?
* wildchild bu
<damageDOn1> noiesmo: I have done that through the GUI that does the same thing right?
<niall> but does ubuntu need to be configured for the type of connection you have
<niall> or is it automatic?
<damageDOn1> TGPO: I'm running Gnome and Beryl
<arrenlex> revolutionstudio: Because you've not saved your password in your account options.
<proqesi> niall: automatic, but some programs might need to know
<revolutionstudio> how do i do that?
<malt1> I have linux server running apache2, php5, mysql, phpmyadmin, ftp, ssh, what else should i need to get my server sending out emails with phpBB and php nuke for email confirm when a user registers
<niall> ahh i see well thank you
<revolutionstudio> it is saved under my accounts in gaim...the password for all my accounts are saved there
<niall> proqesi: thanks
<revolutionstudio> and freenode is the only one that gives me any trouble
<damageDOn1> TGPO: Hello?
<jughead> revolutionstudio, are you using gaim for irc?
<revolutionstudio> yeah...im running windows but no one in that channel would talk so i came here cause my other pc is kubuntu
<revolutionstudio> i thought you all could help me
<soresore> getting an internal prism2/3 usb wifi card working in ubuntu.. possible?
<scribus> anyone managed installing 6.10 in parallels?
<proqesi> revolutionstudio: try #gaim
<jughead> revolutionstudio, it seems easy enough on the website; did you modify your account to include auto login and password?
<wall86> anyone happen to know if Ubuntu 6.06, supports intels speedstep technology? or will it just run the cpu at max speed?
<revolutionstudio> yeah...its all done right here in gaim...but idk why it makes me re identify everytime though you know
<epagoge> ajax4: yes, you can put it on the kernel line.. you can even actually do that at boot-time in the grub menu -- grub lets you edit all those menu.lst parameters at boot
<clayg> ok back
<clayg> you guys still here
<clayg> going into xchat was fast as fk
<jughead> yeah I don't know... is gaim really all that good for irc?
<jughead> I'm a xchat user myself
<revolutionstudio> well i dont know...is there any other programs that will run yahoo aim and irc all in one?
<arrenlex> wall86: apt-get install powersaved
<epagoge> ajax4: you gotta watch out though -- ubuntu rewrites menu.lst whenever you install a new kernel -- so once you know what video= setting to use, put it in the "kopt=" setting higher up in the file
<arrenlex> clayg: Still here.
<proqesi> revolutionstudio: lots
<epagoge> ajax4: then, when ubuntu rewrites menu.lst, the kernel paramters will include video= automatically! :)
<arrenlex> clayg: And I meant to tell you before you left: In any case, benchmarks will typically only measure one aspect of your computer. When you use your machine, you use a variety of things. A fast processor with a tiny amount of ram will be horribly slow, for example. Your computer's perceived "speed" depends on clock speed, bus width, ram, hard disk RPM, network latency... all sorts of things.
<clayg> http://pastebin.ca/282043
<clayg> damn still only 2hgz
<revolutionstudio> any suggestions?
<clayg> how can i actually see it going 4 ghz
<clayg> or at least 3, jeez
<arrenlex> clayg: What do you mean, 4GHz? It's only a 2GHz processor.
<clayg> in ech core right?
<clayg> wait, i think i see
<arrenlex> clayg: it doesn't work like that XD
<damageDOn1> Thanks for nothing
<jughead> revolutionstudio, for windows or kubuntu?  kopete does them all I think
<arrenlex> clayg: You don't just multiply by the number of cores. It's not linear.
<clayg> ouch
<clayg> seems useless
<proqesi> clayg: all OSes will show it as 2.. I have a core2duo myself and run OS X and XP
<Ciobin> I've a PC with 2 hd: on 1 hd with Windows and another with Ubuntu. After installed Ubuntu, it ask me of reboot my pc. I've reboot it and I've change the sequence of boot on bios menu with hd Ubuntu in the first position. After I've boot the pc and this is what I see: 1- Logo mb, 2- Cursor Pulse on my monitor and dosn't load more nothing. Sorry for my english
<arrenlex> clayg: You now have both cores recognised. Your computer will be as fast as it was intended to be. Core 2 duo, I am told, is pretty darn fast.
<revolutionstudio> for windows really for this computer...the other one runs kubuntu and has everything in it already
<clayg> 2ghz?
<clayg> i mean it seems fast
<arrenlex> clayg: As I said, ghz do not translate into speed.
<proqesi> clayg: yes
<clayg> i need a power hungry app
<clayg> any suggestions?
<scribus> proqesi: u running parallels?
<clayg> i have 1 gig of ram and it's the 2ghz core 2 duo model
<arrenlex> clayg: blender
<Ciobin> How can I do to start my Ubuntu?
<proqesi> scribus: no, I run ubuntu natively
<jughead> Ciobin, did you install grub to the MBR?
<revolutionstudio> ciobin did you not get a grub/
<revolutionstudio> ?
<clayg> also i installed a hp all in one, whatrs a good app to utilize the scanning, copying and other features?
<scribus> proqesi: never tried it for ubuntu install under osx?
<jughead> revolutionstudio, for windows I use Trillian Basic (it's free)
<clayg> lemme install blender and check it out
<proqesi> scribus: not with parallels
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> how do i know whether hardware 3d acceleration is supported under Ubunut?
<scribus> proqesi: ic
<ajax4> epagoge: I wanted to verify that I was putting it in the right place...because it didn't work. The line you gave me was "video=800x600-16@60" right?
<Ciobin> jughead: Yes I think
<scribus> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: run glxgears
<arrenlex> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: What's the output of "glxinfo | grep ender"?
<arrenlex> scribus: That is not helpful.
<scribus> ;)
<scribus> woops
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> arrenlex .ok
<jughead> Ciobin, if you installed grub to the MBR then set BIOS to boot from the windows hard drive
<clayg> hehe actualyl openoffice is kinda hungry also
<clayg> lemme try that, so far everything is opening fast
<clayg> but that is only xchat and terminal
<clayg> those aren't that big
<arrenlex> clayg: Somehow I think word processor < 3D animator =P
<Ciobin> jughead: but in the hd where I've installed Ubuntu I suppose
<clayg> open office usually had a second or so
<clayg> arrenlex, agreed
<clayg> but still
<clayg> is blender animation?
<arrenlex> clayg: Yes.
<arrenlex> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<clayg> im downloading it now
<clayg> just d/ling slow
<Ciobin> jughead: Already done. The only thing that I see is the cursor pulse
<clayg> Linux youngman 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 18:00:07 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<arrenlex> clayg: And? I told you, your computer is as fast as it was intended to be.
<revolutionstudio> with trillian will i be able to connect to freenode with this name/
<Ciobin> jughead: I've try to set before one and after other in the boot sequence
<jughead> Ciobin, does the grub menu appear before the cursor pulse?
<clayg> arrenlex, ok man got blender this looks like a program you use to create animations, i was looking for something that had something already made and would display or run to show me the speed
<clayg> is there something in this im missing?
<Ciobin> jughead: no nothing appear. Only the cursor pulse
<arrenlex> clayg: Oh. xD
<arrenlex> clayg: No. You asked for a heavy app.
<scribus> anyone experience with boot errors like this:
<scribus> "Unknown Interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060"
<scribus> (..)
<clayg> oh is there a lag when you run it?
<arrenlex> clayg: No.
<clayg> if so then im very happy
<proqesi> clayg: create a mesh and click on the render option
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> arrenlex , it reads
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> direct rendering: Yes
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20050225
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> is that good
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ?
<arrenlex> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: Yes. You have 3D acceleration.
<clayg> i dont use graphic/video design programs
<clayg> is that hard to do
<Zac1> !parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<jughead> Ciobin, you might need to fix grub, which I do not know about
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> arrenlex ,yay !! thanks ... :) i just wanted to check whether that driver i installed worked or not ....
<jughead> I think you can do it through the liveCD but I'm not sure
<seanj> hi people
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<clayg> i hit render and it had a box with a grey 3 dimensional box in it
<arrenlex> clayg: Congratulations, your first 3D rendering :)
<scribus> clayg: press space -> add->mesh->monkey
<Ciobin> jughead: Ok. I'll try to fix it. Tnks in advance
<Zac1> @hamster
<jughead> good luck Ciobin
<Ciobin> :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> that sounds like Blender :) thats a nice package :)
<Ciobin> god save the queen
<MistaED> hehe *is learning blender at this very moment as well*
<clayg> ok well it works
<clayg> i dont know what to compair it to, but it works
<arrenlex> Blender's interface was designed by blind, retarded monkeys. But the package is amazing.
<_james> How to auto mount on my windows whenever i reboot?
<arrenlex> (as, by the way, was Gimp's. Name, too.)
<clayg> wish i knew if it was working fast or not
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> there is no good 3d modelling application interface
<clayg> i need someting with numbers or some sort of base comparison, how long does it take to render the picture normally?
<clayg> on avg i guess
<un_operateur1> what could this mean when trying to apt-get install opera from opera's repo --- opera: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.1) which is a virtual package.
<un_operateur1> ?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> clayg ,depedns on what rendering options u've set and ur graphics card ;)
<arrenlex> spikeb: Maybe not, but there is "pretty good",  "useable", and "DAMN RETARDED MONKEYS!"
<MistaED> coming from a maya perspective to blender, there are some really cool UI design choices in blender, it really reminds me of after effects 7
<spikeb> arrenlex: no, only the last when it comes to every 3d model app i've used heh
<un_operateur1> !libqt3c102-mt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt3c102-mt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MistaED> one issue is that i have no idea how to spawn off windows to the second monitor, any ideas?
<arrenlex> spikeb: I've been told that Maya has a pretty good interface. Ever used that?
<soresore> is there a front end for wlan tools?
<soresore> coz i hates it :<
<spikeb> arrenlex: yes. monkeys.
<_james> How to auto mount on my windows drive whenever i reboot my ubuntu?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> clayg ,u got Bllendder from the repository? then what version of blender is it? i want to get it too...i have it on win none on lin ...
<arrenlex> !package libqt3c102-mt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package libqt3c102-mt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadowpillar> well linux has no idea what webcam I have
<arrenlex> Oh. I guess not. Sorry.
<Shadowpillar> or what chipset it is
<Shadowpillar> anyone?
<spikeb> blender is in the repos, yes
<MistaED> arrenlex: maya sadly uses motif so it's clunky, but the interface is quite good as i'm used to it :P but sometimes there's just too many overlapping windows and you need two monitors at times
<spikeb> i should install it
<arrenlex> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: In edgy repos? 2.42a-1ubuntu1
* arrenlex only has one monitor.
<Shadowpillar> only comes up as a usb audio device
* arrenlex ducks as stones fly at him from outraged geeks.
<gephal1> Hi,all. Does anyone know of an application that could extract text from the abominable microsoft .lit format?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> arrenlex ,oh k ... then i'll use the repo :) ... i needed the latest one... and i hardly ever use synaptic ...
<scribus> clayg: u could benchmakr your system also with "john-the-ripper" ;) e.g.: john --test
<gephal1> I've got some books I downloaded that I'd really like to read- but can't do that on my linux box at home.
<wildchild> hello guys.. Is there any recovery mode, in case that my edgy can't get into x ?
<arrenlex> gephal1: "strings" can extract text from anything... no formatting, of course.
<arrenlex> (command line, gepha1)
<gephal1> wildchild: Yeah- the terminal-
<seanj> for my webcam i had to wait a few releases, then it was magically recognized
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> seanj: been there
<scribus> wildchild: use lynx!
<scribus> :p
<wildchild> gephal1: I have experiance, that I cpuldn't get in to x like now...
<un_operateur1> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<tripppy> ive been told to modprobe a twinhan DVB-t card. but i dont know how.
<[Relic] > what are my options for java?
<gephal1> wildchild: umm...i couldnt make much sense of that- but i suppose what you're trying to say is that your X went bonkers, right? just  : $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HyperHacker> so I've noticed something interesting
<arrenlex> !java | [Relic] 
<ubotu> [Relic] : To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<MistaED> trippy: i have the exact card, try in a terminal: sudo modprobe dvb-bt8xx
<HyperHacker> to get a serial mouse working in Ubuntu requires editing config files and rebooting, which is impossible on a liveCD
<gephal1> it'll restore your configuration automatically- assuming that you've not made drastic changes in your hardware
<HyperHacker> so you can't use a serial mouse with the liveCD
<un_operateur1> !libqt3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildchild> gephal1: no after reboot. There wasn't any window to fill in my password... It just stoped..
<seanj> no serial mouse? that's a bummer
<MistaED> and programs like kaffeine will detect it and scan for channels, that's the best program for tv/dvb cards if you don't want a headache
<arrenlex> !libqt3-mt | un_operateur1
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3064 kB, installed size 8712 kB
<HyperHacker> installing, for some silly reason, requires a mouse because the keyboard can't be used to navigate the interface
<arrenlex> :)
<Madpilot> HyperHacker, how old a computer do you have to have to actually still run a serial mouse?
<HyperHacker> so Ubuntu is comlpetely unuseable to those with serial mice, or no mice at all.
<gephal1> anything interesting in the screen dump during boot? like kernel panic?
<HyperHacker> it's not that old really
<dabaR> HyperHacker: use the alternate install cd
<Madpilot> HyperHacker, the alternative install has a text-only mode
<HyperHacker> I thought Linux was supposed to be good with older hardware anyway?
<gephal1> I'd not know how to resolve that kinda thing either-  just try to see what the error is- during boot, if you're seeing the `ubuntu loading` window, try to switch to a tty1 (Ctrl+alt+1) and see if there are any messages you think is causing the problem
<seanj> by default it's good with lots of old hardware...i guess just not with a distro aimed at newer machines
<HyperHacker> I might try that text-only mode tomorrow when I'm not supposed to be asleep
<gephal1> google for it- or come back here if you aren't able to find any help on places like ubuntuforums.org
<dabaR> HyperHacker: that is the preferred CD by me.
<wildchild> gephal1: all nice and right, if I could come again to x :) last time I had to reinstall :S
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> btw...totem doesnt support mp3 s by default?
<un_operateur1> nothing supports mp3s by default
<seanj> if i ever have X problems i edit xorg.conf and change video driver to vesa
<HyperHacker> the real problem here is people who can't use a mouse for whatever reason can't use the graphical install, and I'd imagine the rest of the interface has the same problem once it's installed
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hmm.... time to find the plugin ...
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wildchild> gephal1:that's why I am asking for some kind of safe mode or nongraphic mode If there is a way to choose (like in windows f4)
<gephal1> wildchild: we've all been there- and I can tell you- having used Fedora Core (my first linux distro) i am not that eager for nostalgia- had to reinstall the damnd thing every 2 weeks.
<wildchild> :S
<wildchild> that sux
<gephal1> wildchild: during OS boot, press scape.
<wildchild> yes
<gephal1> it'll take you to the GRUB menu- from there, choose safe mode
<wildchild> k
<wildchild> thx
<herfer> ugh.
<gaurav19> Hi un_operateur1, still no success
<herfer> 6 hours and still cannot get ubuntu to work.
<spikeb> sweet. my ubuntu worked out of the box.
<herfer> (EE) No devices detected
<herfer> Fatal server error:
<herfer> no screens found
<herfer> so that's that.
<arrenlex> herfer: Wrong driver.
<seanj> ugh
<herfer> nope.
<arrenlex> herfer: Or else unavailable options.
<herfer> I even switched to the vga driver
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, did you manage to get grub working?
<herfer> just to go overkill and just get into X
<herfer> but not even vga driver does it.
<un_operateur1> !grub | gaurav19
<ubotu> gaurav19: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<un_operateur1> first link
<arrenlex> herfer: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? Can you?
<gaurav19> I am trying to do a dual boot on a machine running Windows XP . i donot want to touch the Xp installatin
<seanj> trying the "vesa" driver might work
<soresore> where exactly should i be able to see if my prism2 card is loading up? i've loaded the module
<podr0znik> Good morning :)
<herfer> it should use my _working_ xorg.conf from FreeBSD flawlessly.
<arrenlex> !dual boot | gaurav19
<herfer> I shouldn't even have to touch it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<herfer> xorg is xorg, regardless of platform.
<arrenlex> !dualboot | gaurav19
<ubotu> gaurav19: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> gaurav19 ,i dual boot already ... with XP and Ubuntu 6.10 and previously 6.06
<spikeb> herfer: different major version though. the config format might be different.
<un_operateur1> gaurav, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gephalt> herfer: lol- you must really hurt to hear spikeb say that
<podr0znik> I'd like to ask a question on "beginners" level
<seanj> piped to gaurav19 that's neat..
<gaurav19> Thanks ubotu
<podr0znik> Can I simply install (a Linux version of) Skype on Ubuntu?
<spikeb> podr0znik: yes
<arrenlex> herfer: Why don't you use the working xorg.conf you get by booting from a liveCD?
<un_operateur1> stop talking to bots gaurav19 :p
<un_operateur1> :)
<podr0znik> thank you skikeb
<arrenlex> !thanks | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<podr0znik> spikeb that is :)
<arrenlex> xD
<spikeb> podr0znik: you bet :)
<seanj> lol..
<arrenlex> Oops. I made it talk to itself.
<seanj> haha
<arrenlex> !thanks | gaurav19
<ubotu> gaurav19: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<arrenlex> That's better.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> gaurav19 ,u dont want to touch Win installation as in not even allow GRUB to sit on mbr?
<herfer> arrenlex : uhmmm...uhmmm...because the liveCD won't work either ?
<herfer> that's why.
<gephalt> Yeah- flirting with the bot- thats smooth :P
<herfer> I had to do a command line install
<un_operateur1> !flirt | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flirt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<un_operateur1> lol
<herfer> firing up ubuntu just to play was going to be my "afternoon project"
<vanberge> is there a 'supported' way to make a bit level copy of a hard disk?  for example i want to buy a new hard drive but don't want to re-install everything!
<arrenlex> herfer: What card?
<herfer> now 8 hours later I still have only CLI on it.
<herfer> matrox p750
<arrenlex> vanberge: man dd
<herfer> for triple-head.
<seanj> coudln't a person use dd for that
<seanj> yeah. lol
<herfer> id' be happy to just get one monitor working at this point.
<spikeb> heh
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !date u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vanberge> arrenlex, i thought of that... but didn't know how recommended that woudl be
<gaurav19> thanks GreyGhost. My situation is that I have windows XP installed already and two partitions 19Gb and 1 GB for ubuntu 6.06 - did you also install ubuntu over Windows Xp to get a dual boot. most tutorials i have seen require installation of ubuntu followed by windows
<arrenlex> vanberge: Probably not recommended.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hmm.... dumb thing ... gonna remian unmarried for the rest of its life...
<gephalt> herfer: i've seen good documentation on that  kinda card
<herfer> great.
<gephalt> herfer: I am not sure- but can you check gentoo forums/docs-howtos?
<seanj> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, that's okay... if they get married, they'll make more :P
<herfer> i'm using driver=vga.  that's it.  dead end.
<vanberge> arrenlex, yeah, i was afraid of that...  :-(
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> gaurav19 , no ..i installed Ubuntu after XP....
<herfer> there's no deeper troubleshooting basement to go to than driver=vga.
<seanj> the video problem is unfortunately where windoze shines.. it can almost always tell you what chipset you have
<nicholaspaul> Here's another Q: Can i install from the PPC live Edgy disc?
<gephalt> herfer: i am saying this cause you may need to compile your own kernel.
<herfer> so no ubuntu. The end.
<Madpilot> nicholaspaul, yes
<spikeb> why would you switch from freebsd anyway
<arrenlex> herfer: I've had that happen when I tried using vga with a high bit depth...
<herfer> spikeb: _exactly_
<seanj> bab there's never a the-end with Gnu/Linux
<tkroo> i'm getting "Unable to mount the selected volume" Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume on my floppy drive. how can i fix this?
<revolutionstudio> ok who referred me to trillian
<herfer> spikeb: unfortunately, there is no vmware support on freebsd.
<emun> hi just wondering, is there an antivirus software for ubuntu
<herfer> no modern vmware support, that is.
<spikeb> herfer: ahhhhh
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> gaurav19 ,but that meant that i had to overwrite mbr with GRUB so that XP was booted using grub and not ntldr
<arrenlex> !clamav | emun
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<nicholaspaul> Madpilot: sweet. should i run the thing as 'live' first, or should i install from the beginning?
<arrenlex> !virus | emun
<ubotu> emun: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tkroo> i am able to write to the floppy via /dev/fd0 however.
<seanj> qemu might do the same thing vmware does, for free
<Madpilot> nicholaspaul, with the Ubuntu LiveCDs, you run them, then install from inside the live session - there's an Install icon on the desktop
<arrenlex> seanj: Some parts of vmware has recently been made free.
<arrenlex> (Free as in beer)
<gaurav19> GreyGhost, thats what I didn't try - I guess this kind of paranoia is justified for windows users :)
<spikeb> herfer: one of my friends is a FreeBSD zealot :)
<nicholaspaul> Madpilot: oh. That didnt work.. wonder why? It just 'spun' and then stopped...
<emun> thanks guys
<seanj> arrenlex, that's kind of helpful... i'd still recommend qemu over it though since it's 100% free as in freedom
<herfer> believe me - I'd love to keep running fbsd as my desktop
<seanj> i got qemu to work running windows 98
<revolutionstudio> some one please tell me how to set up the connection to freenode in trillian
<spikeb> herfer: but you absolutely require vmware eh
<seanj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513 <- qemu how-to for breezy, etc
<arrenlex> seanj: And also slower as in molasses.
<gephalt> whats so good about freebsd anyway?
<seanj> lol yes it is
<faust_> Does anyone know what's up with the backspace key in 6.10?
<dabaR> nicholaspaul: did you hold down the boot from cd key?
<seanj> but reasonable for simple experimentation
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> gaurav19 , i to am an XP user ... btw how do u plan to partition that 1GB for Ubuntu ....?? cos u'll need atleast 2 partitions...
<faust_> Got it fixed to "back" again in firefox, but other apps still just want to do pageup.
<nicholaspaul> dabaR: yea, i can boot into 'Live' but the install icon doesnt work. It just ... thinks about it... then does nothing.
<dabaR> oh
<nicholaspaul> dabaR: is there a command line option so i can see what happened?
<seanj> doesn't Ubuntu require more than 1Gb for installation ?
* dabaR dislikes the dependableness of ubiquity
<un_operateur1> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, he already has ubuntu installed (i think)
<wildchild> I can't finde pkg_config_path http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37510/ can someone tell me how to edit this "path"
<dabaR> dependability...?
<seanj> dabaR, yes. lol
<arrenlex> wildchild: apt-get install jack
<tkroo> ok, solved, found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76517.html
<nicholaspaul> ubiquity- is that 'Ubuntu Equity'?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> gaurav19 , previouly .... i had FC 5 .... for which a installed GRUB on a separtte partition (cos i was not very determined to allow another ap to overwrite my mbr...) but the 6.06 livecd of Ubuntu left me with no choice...
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> un_operateur1 ,oh k .. that i didn know....
<seanj> nicholaspaul, i love that!
<dabaR> wildchild: why not post the whole output?
<nicholaspaul> :D
<dabaR> wildchild: and also the sources.list file, please.
<wildchild> k
<nicholaspaul> nite all.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> omg !!! why does blendeer run in out of the screen mode???
<seanj> good night :)
<dabaR> nicholaspaul: no, it means everywhereness
* dabaR made up 2 words already
<spikeb> lol
<seanj> keep 'em comin' :)
<spikeb> dabaR: you're off to a fine start
<Em0ry42> Would anyone be able to help me get Wireless setup on my Dell Inspiron 9100?
<tkroo> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, launch it with a -w (i think)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> it wont even allow me to resize it....
<arrenlex> dabaR: Pretty soon you'll be making up new meanings for words that already exist...
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> oh k
<arrenlex> dabaR: And then who knows? You could be president!
<emun> is there software similar to partition magic for ubuntu ie partition without losing your data like with fdisk
<wildchild> dabaR: config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37511/ sources: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37512/
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> tkroo ,thanks thats better ... how do i default this now?
<arrenlex> !gparted | emun
<ubotu> emun: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<deconvolution> hi, My madwifi card cannot connect to the router, iwconfig show it has lots Rx invalid nwid, what does this mean?
<dabaR> emun: it is called parted, and has a gparted or qtparted frontend
<tkroo> gparted livecd is very nice
<emun> great help thanks
<arrenlex> wildchild: apt-get install jack
<dabaR> wildchild: new version good?
<wildchild> mm, nothig about unstable..
<wildchild> just new version..
<Okt> Hey guys, back with some more questions. I had Ubuntu working fine, I went to edit my xorg.conf to add support for my mouse, and it crashed. So I replaced it with the backup and now when I log in Gnome shows for a second and then dissapears.
<Em0ry42> Broadcom 4306, just ignores me when I try to connect to WiFi, iwconfig says "Access Point: Invalid" what does this mean?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> clayg ,what time did the render take?
<wildchild> arrenlex: read my paste about config..
<dabaR> wildchild: what about that jack package arrenlex suggested?
<wildchild> I allready have installed jack..
<lemao> how to I find all files that do not start with . (dot). Basically all files that are not hidden?
<dabaR> wildchild: libjack0.100.0-dev?
<vanberge> Okt, you could re-run X config?  i dont knwo the exact command off the top of my head
<arrenlex> lemao: find by default does not search hidden files. Thus find / "*" should do it.
<gaurav19> GreyGhost, un_operateur: Here's the structure: disk 1: C(primary 20 GB) D (19 GB - logical ) E(1Gb - Logical) F(120 Gb -extended) I booted the system with the cd and then in ubuntu env, selected D (19 GB) for "/" and E(1 GB) for swap -- all went fine, no message and then the installation dialog vanished without a message - successful or error !!
<arrenlex> find / -name "*"
<arrenlex> ...oh. No, it does.
<arrenlex> Ignore me
<seanj> once upon a time it didn't. hehe
<lemao> arrenlex: that would have been great...
<seanj> brb
<faust_> Does anyone know how to change backspace behaviour in gThumb? In browse mode it used to go one folder up, but now it just tries a pageup.
<lemao> arrenlex: I tried something like 'find . -regex "[^.] .*" but it doesnt work
<gaurav19> GreyGhost, un_operateur: as un_operateur told me before that Ubuntu is installed, I tried to modify the boot.ini as I didnt want to install grub at all, but now it seems that Grub is a mustfor 6.06 at least
<dabaR> faust_: alt up should do one dir up
<wildchild> dabaR: now jack isn't the problem but: glib >= 1.2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH :
<wildchild> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37513/
<malt1> what is a simple mail server or something that wil just send out emails for like php nuke and phpbb for email confirm?
<dabaR> wildchild: and you have build-essential?
<faust_> dabaR: Yeah, but that still gives me an usability issue, since it's pretty far from alt to up on non-us keyboards.
<wildchild> dabaR: yes, but  libqt3-dev isn't on my package list
<gaurav19> GreyGhost, un_operateur1: How about 6.10 - does that require GRUB too?
<wildchild> I did it by http://sp0rky-n00b.co.uk/djplay/1.html
<arrenlex> lemao: Does this work? find -name "**[^.] "
<dabaR> wildchild: I think that libc6 is what you want in order to fix the last error you gave
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, they all need some bootloader -- grub is ubuntu's bootloader of choice
<arrenlex> lemao: That also searches hidden folders, though. This is bad?
<tkroo> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, maybe just make an alias to launch blender with -w ? if you want that default
<lemao> yes
<lemao> arrenlex: yes
<jacquesmerde> if i install then uninstall a package with synaptic, it'll leave all its unneeded dependences installed yeah?
<wildchild> dabaR: I allready have that one
<lemao> arrenlex: I basically need to copy a tree of files from point A to point B without the subversion .svn folders
<seanj> i'm sure there's a way to exclude dot-files with a regular expression with find.. i just forget which format
<dabaR> wildchild: to teach you how to find which one is needed..... aptitude search <whateverIsMissing>|grep dev, so aptitude search glib| grep dev
<lemao> arrenlex: So I can package the tree as a DEBIAN package.
<lemao> arrenlex: but I cant figure out how...
<dabaR> lemao: I like #bash for that kind of question.
<arrenlex> lemao: find -name "**[^.] "  | grep -v "/\."
<arrenlex> xD
* arrenlex kludges.
<seanj> awesome!
<seanj> lol
<tripppy> MistaED, do you use myth TV?
<gaurav19> un_operateur1, yes thats fine, I though ubuntu might have done something to live with the windows bootloader - what are the chances of things going wrong with Windows XP in case I install grub ? I will have to use the windows XP installation disk to recover the installation
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, let me find you a quick and easy bootloader to install within windows
<arrenlex> lemao: Does that work? xD
<lemao> arrenlex: great. thanks
<arrenlex> lemao: Hehe.
<Okt> I am now sitting at a "busy" cursor, how can I see what is going on?
<scribus> ctrl+alt+f1 for teh win!
<lemao> arrenlex: getting warmer... :-)
<gaurav19> un_operateur1, I would be really grateful for that
<wildchild> dabaR: when I do aptitude search glib| grep dev, there are more than one suggestions: on what I have to be focused...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37515/
<arrenlex> lemao: More problems? xD
<arrenlex> wildchild: libglib-dev should be what you want.
<dabaR> wildchild: well, read the error, 1.2 or greater. request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<lemao> arrenlex: I guess I can use the output of that command piped to the cpio, right?
<dabaR> domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name,
<dabaR> netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<MistaED> trippy: i'd like to, i'm not sure how to use it personally
<dabaR> weird.
<un_operateur1> gaurav19, here you go -- http://www.ranish.com/part/xosl.htm
<arrenlex> lemao: what do you want to do to it?
<lemao> arrenlex: I basically want to copy a tree of files from point A to point B excluding .svn folders
<un_operateur1> do they have to be copied in order?
<dabaR> wildchild: so libglib1.2-dev, or libglib2.0-dev I would try the first one.
<arrenlex> lemao: How about something like that command | xargs -I "foo" cp -r foo folder2/
<arrenlex> lemao: Warning: came off the top of my head. No guarantee that it won't screw everything up. o_o
<un_operateur1> or   for i in `find /path/to/folder | egrep -vi "\.svn$"`; do cp $i b/; done
<tripppy> MistaED, what do you use to watch/record Tv?
<jerb_> magnetic tape?
<scribus> lemao: what about tar ...blah --exlcude=PATTERN
<arrenlex> lemao: I tried it on a very simple example. Seems to work.
<wildchild> is this maybe couse I couldn't install libqt3-dev. Now I tryed again apt-get install and here are packages need to be installed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37516/
<MistaED> trippy: just kaffeine, it's a kde app but there's no gnome equal for recording/detecting tv channels painlessly
<scribus> erm, exclude
<dabaR> wildchild: install libqt3-mt-dev and libglib1.2-dev
<dabaR> wildchild: then try to configure again
<arrenlex> wildchild: apt-get install kdebase-dev is the better way to do that, because it gives you all the packages you need to compile a qt app.
<wildchild> dabaR: I have those 2 :S
<lemao> arrenlex: you mean create tar excluding .svn, untar it at B and remove tar?
<arrenlex> lemao: I don't mean anything. That was scribus.
<un_operateur1> I'd install   libqt3-mt and  libqt3-mt-dev
<arrenlex> lemao: _I_ suggested using xargs
<dabaR> wildchild: show me the configure output again, and output of aptitude search libqt3-mt-dev libglib1.2-dev
<podr0znik> another question - I wanted to delete the Gaim packes 'cause I don't like Gaim (I use Kopete). But then it says that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop also.
<podr0znik> What does that mean?
<podr0znik> I hope not that I will be convicted to command line?
<podr0znik> :)
<dabaR> !ubuntu-desktop > podr0znik
<arrenlex> podr0znik: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that can be safely removed.
<arrenlex> !metapackage | podr0znik
<ubotu> podr0znik: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<podr0znik> ah I see, ok, thanks again :)
<wildchild> dabaR configure output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37519/ ; aptitude output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37520/
<arrenlex> wildchild: Those pastes are the same.
<dabaR> and neither show output of the commands I asked for.
<wildchild> oh sorry
<paranoid_android> hi there. im trying to execute a linux binary from a terminal. however, no matter what i do, i keep getting told No such file or directory. what can i do?? thank you :)
<arrenlex> paranoid_android: chmod +x <file> && ./<file>
<dabaR> paranoid_android: did you put ./ in front of binary file name when running it?
<wildchild> dabaR: aptitude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37521/
<paranoid_android> yep, its already executable and i did the ./ bit
<arrenlex> ...that is still the same thing. xD
<zazza> would anyone help me with an ESS 18xxx ISA Soundcard not detected?
<arrenlex> paranoid_android: Use tab completion to make sure you get the name right.
<dabaR> wildchild: aptitude search libqt3-mt-dev libglib1.2-dev
<lemao> arrenlex: This worked great:    find | grep -v '/[.] ' | cpio -p ~/test
<paranoid_android> arrenlex: i do. the name is only 8 characters long as well, and its clearly visible what it is too. =\
<un_operateur1> aptitude install libqt3-mt libqt3-mt-dev
<arrenlex> lemao: What does cpio do? I've never seen that command before.
<arrenlex> paranoid_android: What's the name of the file?
<tsmithe> hello everyone
<un_operateur1> !cpio
<ubotu> cpio: GNU cpio -- a program to manage archives of files. In component main, is important. Version 2.6-17 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 520 kB
<paranoid_android> arrenlex: gmid2mod
<x-r00t-x> hello . can i vnc to windows pc ?
<un_operateur1> x-r00t-x, as long as windows pc runs a vnc server, sure
<wildchild> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37523/
<tsmithe> does anyone here know how to set up mailman with postfix?
<arrenlex> paranoid_android: Run this and pastebin all the output please: "file gmid2mod ; ls -l gmid2mod ; ./gmid2mod"
<tripppy> MistaED, i just did a a probe that u suggested to me. i have the PCI one. 3020C.
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur1,  can you tell me a good vnc server name for xp?
<zazza> sorry guys... got an ISA soundcard not detected ESS 18xxx...
<tripppy> MistaED, it didnt get found.
<lemao> arrenlex: this is the first time I used it. it seems to be a very powerful recursive copy command that has one mode to copy file names passed into the standard input
<un_operateur1> x-r00t-x, tightvnc
<tsmithe> anyone?
<x-r00t-x> tnx un_operateur1
<un_operateur1> x-r00t-x, better - realvnc
<paranoid_android> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37524/
<tsmithe> please?
<un_operateur1> it's supported better on windows
<x-r00t-x> :D
<wildchild> dabaR: and configure output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37525/
<dabaR> tsmithe: google has to know about a tutorial on that.
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> i went through it
<dabaR> wildchild: and what do you think you need to install next?
<un_operateur1> dabaR, what are you building?
<tsmithe> but i'm getting one persistent error that isn't very helpful
<wildchild> dabaR those 2 packages ? :)
<dabaR> un_operateur1: read the configure output
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur1,  may i need VNC Enterprise Edition for Unix ??
<x-r00t-x> on my ubuntu
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> tkroo ,ok
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i was afk ....
<un_operateur1> x-r00t-x, I thought you wanted to vnc to a windows box? :)
<wildchild> dabaR: how can I isntall bouth packages in the same command: sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev & libqt3-mt-dev  ?
<dabaR> wildchild: no, it says... configure: error: Library requirements (libusb >= 0.1.11) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them. That means you use my formula, aptitude search <whateverConfigureSaysIsMissing>|grep dev. so, aptitude search libusb|grep dev
<arrenlex> paranoid_android: ....that is so weird. o_o
<dabaR> wildchild: just a space between them
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur1,  yes . ubuntu to windows
<paranoid_android> arrenlex: told ya lol
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur1, i got it ... tnx for your help
<un_operateur1> dabar is djplay is indeed what you are building -- i think this satisfies your build dependancies -- apt-get build-dep djplay
<un_operateur1> if*
<tsmithe> bah
<tsmithe> i'm outta here
<MistaED> trippy: ok you opened up kaffeine and it didn't do anything?
<dabaR> un_operateur1: haha, good point
<amonkey> why is apache2 ignoring my .htaccess file?
<arrenlex> dabaR: Any ideas? xD http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37524/
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> gaurav19 , if Ranish works for u then its fine ... but i knew of a project called Win GRUB that allowed u to load grub using ntldr (ntldr still sat over the mbr) ....
<unimatrix9> do you think there should be more tutorials for beginners about ubuntu?
<Flannel> unimatrix9: there's plenty of documentation out there
<un_operateur1> !tutorials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tutorials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> unimatrix9: When was the last time you saw a tutorial for beginners about windows? People should learn by experimenting.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !Ubuntuguide
<unimatrix9> i see more books and tutorails then you can count in the local shops!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> unimatrix9: Ever used one?
<Flannel> unimatrix9: help.ubuntu.com
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> unimatrix9 , try ubuntuguide.org
<paranoid_android> arrenlex: go to the computing section of your local library, under 000 in the dewey decimal section. Windows (insert number, letters here) for Dummies :-)
<unimatrix9> not me , but there must be thousends that use them, hence its in the shop for profit remember?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know how i would output my video on my svideo rather than the laptop monitor?
<unimatrix9> use fn
<amonkey> i'm having trouble with apache2 ignoring my .htaccess is /var/www, but in the apache2.conf file i can't find where /var/www is explicitly shared.
<unimatrix9> and the srceen out button
<Wiseguy> whats fn?
<danniy> im a novice in linux and i have a problem, can someone pm me?
<unimatrix9> its on your keyboard...
<un_operateur1> egrep -i "\/var\/www" /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  maybe :)
<arrenlex> !ask | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> amonkey: ubuntu doesn't use apache2.conf for most stuff, it separates it out piecewise.  For instance, the /var/www you're looking for is in sites-enabled/
<Wiseguy> ohhh
<Wiseguy> but that outputs on the VGA
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> danniy ,just ask it here.... more chances of u getting helped ...
<Wiseguy> not the svideo
<Wiseguy> or does it do both?
<unimatrix9> oh yes you are right...sorry
<miyako> I'm having a problem with installing Ubuntu on my G3 iBook.  I downloaded the 6.01 PPC DVD and burned the iso.  My Ubuntu box recognizes the disk, but when I put it in my iBook, I can see it in /Volumes but it won't boot, and I don't get the disk icon on the desktop (I don't see anything under /Volumes/Ubuntu 6.10, and when I ejected and re-inserted the disk it failed to show up under /Volumes)
<podr0znik> ok, then me again with another stupid questions (if they exist)
<unimatrix9> :P
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> podr0znik , i rule at asking stupid questions
<podr0znik> I'm trying to create an extra folder on my hard disk, just the way I was used to do that in W..... (don't want to curse here)
* dabaR busy, sorry
<podr0znik> but the option is greyed out
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<podr0znik> do you, GreyGhost? ;)
<frogzoo> Wiseguy: are you running fglrx ?
<arrenlex> !hi | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Wiseguy> hey unimatrix9 did you ever go by the name nmatrix?
<SilentDis> lol hi arrenlex, ubotu :)
<danniy> ok, so i just installed ubuntu and i have i account, when i use the su command my password is not good, what to do?
<Wiseguy> frogzoo, no... im on an integrated intel chip
<malt1> is there any good free SMTP hosts? that i could use for temp for my phpbb site to use for email confirm
<Wiseguy> i810 i believe
<podr0znik> so then I thought I could log in as root, but that apparently doesn't work like logging in as another user
<unimatrix9> no never
<arrenlex> !sudo | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<danniy> thanx
<unimatrix9> i got this nick registered so use it all the time
<un_operateur1> su asks for root's password while sudo asks for yours
<Wiseguy> ok, cause im sure i used to know a guy that used to idle in our linux chan that went by the name nmatrix9
<danniy> but i did not made any root passwords
<danniy> just my account
<seanj> danniy: you only need your own password
<unimatrix9> i am not that idle
<arrenlex> danniy: sudo asks for YOUR password.
<unimatrix9> :)
<danniy> doesnt work
<podr0znik> and regarding my question - would sudo also solve my thing?
<un_operateur1> danniy, ubuntu doesnt have a root password set
<SilentDis> podr0znik:  what are you looking to do?
<un_operateur1>  .. by default atleast
<podr0znik> very simple - create an extra folder on my hard disk
<podr0znik> not in my home directory
<danniy> i entered my pass, not good, i just entered blank , doesnt work
<podr0znik> but from the root
<Wiseguy> anyone else have any ideas on how i can switch to my svideo output?
<un_operateur1> danniy,  i think you'll find that if you use sudo instead of su -- you'll be ok :)
<SilentDis> podr0znik:  yes.  you can do a sudo mkdir /directory/name and it should allow you to (so long as the space is writeable)
<un_operateur1> because sudo will ask for your password
<zcat[1] > Wiseguy: what card?
<miyako> podr0znik: try sudo mkdir /<directory names>
<danniy> trying now
<podr0znik> ok, let me try :)
<unimatrix9> wiseguy
<Rupie> The load average has three numbers. What do they mean?
<unimatrix9> take a read for nvidia here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318876
* SilentDis makes another ubuntu dvd to hand out to friends
<Wiseguy> zcat[1] , im on an integrated intel card
<Wiseguy> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz @ 600MHz]  mem[Physical : 487MB, 55.8% free]  disk[Total : 35.99GB, 79.50% Free]  video[Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device]  sound[] 
<miyako> so anyone have any ideas about installing on an iBook G3
<danniy> i just want to mount my win partitions
<danniy> i dont know how to use sudo
<zcat[1] > Wiseguy: sorry, can't help.. haven't had much experience with anything but nvidia :(
<frogzoo> !ntfs | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<un_operateur1> Rupie, I think they correspond to the real, user and sys loads
<danniy> i have only a su handbook
<Rupie> un_operateur1: what's that mean? lol
<SilentDis> danniy:  an easy way to think about it is this:  typing sudo before a command basically makes it like that command will execute as root
<Wiseguy> zcat[1] , is it a nvidia util that is used for nvidia chipsets?
<un_operateur1> danni -- just use sudo instead of su
<un_operateur1> sudo <command>
<danniy> ok trying
<unimatrix9> Wiseguy for your card its different
<zcat[1] > Wiseguy: I set up twinview by hand in the xorg.conf. If you had an nvidia I could probably help....
<Wiseguy> hmm i see
<SilentDis> danniy:  and if you need a gui program to run as root (as example, running nautilus as root), you can gksudo <command>
<un_operateur1> Rupie - man uptime
<podr0znik> (me very ashamed now, but you were also new someday, right guys?) damn, how to get to the command line option???
<frogzoo> SilentDis: you never have to run a gui as root, and it's not really advisable
<Wiseguy> another thing is a dont wanna have to statically set my xorg.conf everytime i wanna switch to svideo and then back to normal monitor... is that possible?
<Kachingo> Howdy, how do you use apt-get to install from a cd?
<Ktracho> hi i program in c++ in visual basic c++ in windows and i installes the KDE C/C++ for ubuntu i tried starting to do my program but i didnt work plis help me
<Rupie> un_operateur1: ok, I'll try that, thanks.
<frogzoo> Kachingo: open synaptic -> settings -> repos & add cd
<zcat[1] > Wiseguy: dunno.. If I were asking, I'd probably start with a google search for xorg+intel+svideo and see what turns up..
<Kachingo> frogzoo: how would I do it from the command line?
<arrenlex> Ktracho: "visual basic c++" is like "java fortran". What do you mean?
<unimatrix9> Wiseguy, i dont know, but i think you need to do some research on the topic
<miyako> Ktracho, are you using C++ or Visual Basic?
<un_operateur1> Kachingo, you pop the CD in -- sudo apt-cdrom; apt-get update; apt-get install <package>
<Ktracho> C++
<unimatrix9> here is an second read for the Wiseguy http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141031
<Kachingo> cheers
<SilentDis> frogzoo:  very true, the only things that 'need' it really are stuff like the package manager, imo.  everything else should be done from a command line.  and, most of the apps that could use root access create their links with gksudo already, so it's just more 'info' to have more than anything else :)
<un_operateur1> oops -- sudo sh -c "apt-cdrom; apt-get update; apt-get install <package>" :)
<zcat[1] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239894&highlight=xorg.conf  perhaps?
<Okt> Is there a way I can access a USB drive from the terminal
<unimatrix9> Wiseguy, dont forget to backup your xorg.conf file before editing it!
<miyako> Ktracho, C++ applications written using the Windows API won't generally compile under Linux (I think there is a way to do it with Wine, but you'd probably have to ask some wine gurus)
<Flannel> Okt: sure, just cd to whereever it's mounted
<SilentDis> Okt:  did it automagically mount itself?  if it did, it'll be in /media/
<unimatrix9> and have an live linux cd at hand, if thing go very wrong
<zcat[1] > looks like you can set it up 'clone' so it will display the same on whatever happens to be plugged in...
<Ktracho> ahh ok thanks
<zcat[1] > that's how my tvout is set up ..
<Okt> SilentDis: Not sure if it did, I am stuck without the gui
<tripppy> MistaED,its finding stuff now.
<miyako> if your application is just using standard C++ without any Microsoft specific APIs, then you can install gcc and use g++ to compile the application from the command line, or check out some of the IDEs for Linux, Anjuta and KDevelop are good C/C++ IDEs for Linux, there is also a C++ plugin for Eclipse
<SilentDis> okt:  well, check in media, also, type mount without any command arguments to see what's mounted.
<frogzoo> Okt: cd /media/USB*
<tripppy> MistaED, abc channel only. ill move it to a antenna rather a rabbit set.
<Ktracho> can some one PM me so i can show him the C++ code ?
<MistaED> trippy: cool, i've found in the past that i needed to delete the $HOME/.kde/share/kaffeine directory to get it to work
<Okt> frogzoo: showed up as "ipod"
<Wiseguy> by the sounds of things even the people that do get them to work say it doesnt work very well... :S
<MistaED> tripppy: that's for getting kaffeine to detect the tuner, but good that it's working somewhat for you :)
<Canopus> Hi all
<unimatrix9> Wiseguy, and the s-video out does not give very good image anyway
<unimatrix9> even on Xp its sad
<tripppy> MistaED, yeah, i bought it on ebay incl postage 30au!
<Canopus> Any one of you upgraded to Edgy and his pc does not boot?
<Wiseguy> unimatrix9, i wanted to use it just to watch movies...
<Wiseguy> and output them on my tv
<unimatrix9> Wiseguy, dont bother
<SilentDis> canopus:  do you get an error?  does it make it to grub?  the usplash?
<unimatrix9> Wiseguy, its blurry and not nice
<unimatrix9> use an dvd player, or use your labtop
<Canopus> SilentDis: it goes upto grub, I select the kernel and then no usaplash, error no theme for 640x480
<unimatrix9> or use an beamer with the svg out
<unimatrix9> hehe
<Canopus> and it hangs
<Ktracho> i have windows and ubunto on the same had drive can i share files like .mp3 ?
<zcat[1] > unimatrix9: that's what I use my nvidia for.. the picture's as sharp as the DVD.. but still a lot less sharp than a monitor.
<[hive] > Hey, anyone know whats going on with ca.archive.ubuntu.com? it keeps timing out and I can't apt-get anything
<Ktracho> iam new sorry
<Wiseguy> ive got a buddy that plays all his PC games on his tv through his s-video... and it looks fine
<SilentDis> !mp3 | ktracho
<ubotu> ktracho: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Okt> Is there a command in "nano" for "save as"?
<seanj> i agree tv out for movies looks fine
<SilentDis> okt:  ^X
<tripppy> XBMC and xbox is ultimate.
<SilentDis> okt:  er, sorry <ctrl>-x :)
<noiesmo> Okt, use ctrl +x and then change the file name
<podr0znik> hmm, one step further already
<Wiseguy> tripppy, yeah thats what ive got at home... im just at my parents house for christmas break, so im stuck with my lappy
<podr0znik> can anybody recommend me some URL with "Linux command line for Newbies"?
<we6jbo> hi
<we6jbo> hello
<SilentDis> canopus:  i haven't seen that one yet...  anyone else in the room see anything like that happen after an edgy upgrade?
<seanj> hi we6jbo
<miyako> podr0znik, check out the Linux Reality podcast
<we6jbo> I have a question
<miyako> let me find a link
<arrenlex> !ask | we6jbo
<ubotu> we6jbo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<miyako> he did a few episodes on the command line
<miyako> it's a great resource for new linux users
<we6jbo> I have a motherboard
<podr0znik> I see
<podr0znik> we6jbo: So do I :)
<we6jbo> I know it won't run linux
<miyako> podr0znik, http://www.linuxreality.com/
<zcat[1] > the easiest way is just dual-boot for your games and movies. WindowsXP is still way easier than linux for setting up multiple displays :(
<podr0znik> thanks miyako
<we6jbo> and I'm going to get a new one. I want a motherboard that will run linux or actually ubuntu
<arrenlex> podr0znik: xD!
<miyako> no problem podr0znik
<SilentDis> we6jbo: please don't use the return key as a form of punctuation for your comments.  this room gets REALLY busy and it'll just get lost :)
<we6jbo> ok
<arrenlex> SilentDis: We have a factoid for that. xD
<Shadow_Fi> hi all
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  there is?  share!
<arrenlex> !enter | SilentDis , we6jbo
<ubotu> SilentDis , we6jbo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SilentDis> yay ubotu!
<arrenlex> Indeed. Ubotu knows all.
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Canopus> any ideas anyone .... I don't want to reinstall ... it's just not an option for me
* arrenlex bows unto him
* SilentDis worships ubotu
<Shadow_Fi> can someone help me?
<arrenlex> !someone | Shadow_Fi
<ubotu> Shadow_Fi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unimatrix9> w6jbo there seem to be motherboards out there that even come with an  linux distro bundled
<seanj> i found a motherboard list on linux.com.. dont' know how up-to-date it is: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Hardware-HOWTO/motherboards.shtml
<we6jbo> What I want is a motherboard that will run Ubuntu. I am going to go to Frys Electronics to get this motherboard and I know that they like Windows. Where can I get a list of motherboards that support linux or actually ubuntu which I will install onto my compute.
<dabaR> Canopus: ya, I have an idea.
<SilentDis> shadow_fi:  only ubotu is omnipotent, not the rest of us.  ask your question please :)
<Shadow_Fi> I have Error 17 when booting with GRUB
<frogzoo> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<SilentDis> we6jbo:  i haven't herd of a mobo that DOESN'T work with linux.
<Canopus> dabaR: Ok, may I know what it is?
<we6jbo> Ok I did go to that website and I only see 9 motherboards that will work
<frogzoo> !grub | Shadow_Fi
<ubotu> Shadow_Fi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dabaR> Canopus: edit the grub boot line, by pressing e on the option you want to edit when you get the grub menu. Then you will make it not load usplash, I will find how to do that.
<danniy> how do i see my win partitions in ubuntu? sorry for being such a stress
<Canopus> I tried that too
<SilentDis> danniy:  are they ntfs partitions?
<Shadow_Fi> First partition is NTFS primary, then extended 2 partitions, /home and swap, then primary linux partition, which i use as a boot
<frogzoo> !ntfs | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<danniy> nope
<danniy> fat32
<Canopus> dabaR: I removed usplash from the end of line ... no result
<danniy> cuz in ntfs linux cant write
<macogw> they should be visible by default...
<unimatrix9> Asus seems to be an good choice
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<frogzoo> danniy: not true anymore
<danniy> they are just there but when i try to open it sais the drive cant be mount
<dabaR> Canopus: still says no splash image for that resolution?
<SilentDis> danniy:  should be able to just mount it.  are you running IDE drives, or SATA drives?
<we6jbo> SilentDis, the motherboard that I have right now which is a EIS motherboard states on their website that linux will not work and will not be supported which if I had been smart the first time and checked I would not have bought their motherboard
<danniy> ide
<Canopus> it says nothing ... just hangs does not boot
<danniy> linux in on second ide
<xarorax> hey
<dabaR> Canopus: but does not complain about the splash image?
<Shadow_Fi> how i should format my hdd?
<miyako> well, night all
<Canopus> it does not after I remove usplash from the command line.
<zcat[1] > Yay, we can finally write ntfs.. what filesystem will Vista use? :(
<ubul3> what can i do to improve boot time in ubuntu?
<dabaR> hah
<Canopus> It does if I don't remove usplash
<xarorax> iv been looking around and still cant seem to find what im looking for: what is the minimum requirements to run ubuntu server?
<dabaR> Canopus: but when you do it does not. OK. No idea what to fix then.
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : Still ntfs. They dropped their plans for the next gen filesystem in order to be able to actually, you know, release it.
<SilentDis> danniy:  you should be able to just mount it directly...
<Shadow_Fi> someone can help me in privat?
<SilentDis> !mount | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<danniy> cant
<frogzoo> ubul3: boot times in edgy are already pretty good
<reverseblade> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<reverseblade> /dev/sda1             106G  -57G  157G   -  /
<reverseblade> is above normal ?
<SilentDis> danniy:  do you get an error when you try?
<Canopus> dabaR: :) thanks for the help
<zcat[1] > arrenlex: Ahh true... Microsoft hasn't figured out how to write to WinFS yet. They outobfuscated themselves!
<ubul3> frogzoo: still there must be some services that can be disabled?
<danniy> yup, sais this is not a removable drive
<frogzoo> ubul3: definately turn off services you don't need
<ubul3> frogzoo: where can I find those
<ubul3> *****************
<SilentDis> danniy:  what did you type for your mount command?
<danniy> could not execute pmount
<Shadow_Fi> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Shadow_Fi> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Shadow_Fi> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Shadow_Fi>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Shadow_Fi> /dev/hda1               1        3188    25607578+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Shadow_Fi> /dev/hda2   *        3189        9460    50379840   83  Linux
<frogzoo> ubul3: /etc/rc2.d/ & pls don't spam
<Shadow_Fi> /dev/hda3            9461        9729     2160742+   5  Extended
<Shadow_Fi> /dev/hda5            9461        9729     2160711   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<danniy> just entered computer and doubleclick
<Shadow_Fi> is this wrong?
<SilentDis> !pastebin | shadow_fi
<ubotu> shadow_fi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> !paste | Shadow_Fi
<eNaq> i have a serious problem with installing ubuntu
<ubotu> Shadow_Fi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubul3> frogzoo: sorry about that
<xarorax> iv been looking around and still cant seem to find what im looking for: what is the minimum requirements to run ubuntu server?
<xarorax> does anyone have a moment to let me know?
<frogzoo> !paste ! Shadow_Fi
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : http://bash.org/?55568 :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ! Shadow_Fi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eNaq> i need some help
<macogw> enaq, whats the problem
<frogzoo> Shadow_Fi: never paste in channel
<Shadow_Fi> sorry
<eNaq> the partition i created
<eNaq> is not accepted by the installer
<Shadow_Fi> anyway, anyone knows where am i wrong?
<eNaq> the newworld boot partition
<SilentDis> !enter | enaq
<ubotu> enaq: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eNaq> it says it cannot find one...
<dts> is there a way to foreward signals from a midi controller to an emulation keyboard so that i can assign Xevents to them?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Shadow_Fi ,use http://rafb.net/paste/
<eNaq> sorry.
<zch> can someone help me out, i have problems with installing kubuntu, it starts normally , i select install kubuntu blah blah, and when it comes to language selection screen my keyboard stops working (i have usb keyboard) and it says something about failing to load usb support
<ubul3> frogzoo: how do I disable a service?
<SilentDis> enaq:  no problems.  that's why the factoids are there :)
<eNaq> great.
<macogw> zch, try the text based installer (on the alternate install cd).  the live cd has been known to have issues with drivers
<frogzoo> ubul3: I just mv rc2.d/S##service to rc2.d/K##service
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> zch ,maybe u have a ps/2 keyboard somehwhere aroung?
<xarorax> hello?
<zch> i need alternate install because i have amd xp 64
<Shadow_Fi> how i format my HDD to install Ubuntu with installed Windows?
<zch> and no i don't have ps/2 keyboard
<SilentDis> danniy:  i must've missed it, how did you try to mount the drive?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !hello | zch
<zch> as matter of fact my ps/2 ports are fried (don't ask me how that happened)
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<xarorax> aanyone home?
<SilentDis> !hi | xarorax
<ubotu> xarorax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arrenlex> !hi | zch, GreyGhost-Ubuntu
<ubotu> zch, GreyGhost-Ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> zch ,sorry... damned ctrl + C
<danniy> entered the computer file broser
<frogzoo> zch: how did you fry your ps2 ports?
<zch> i said don't ask :)
<Okt> Now when I load up into the gui I get "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit." This is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37528/
<frogzoo> zch: but now I'm intrigued...
<SilentDis> danniy:  ahhh, you must mount the drive first, so you can have access to it.
<danniy> how?
<SilentDis> !mount | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<danniy> i know, im stupid
<zch> frogzoo: well it was really hot here, so i took a big fan and pointed it to comp case to cool it down, it worked several months like that, and then it was so dirty that prolly some dirt made a shorcut somewhere and fried ps/2
<SilentDis> danniy:  no, you're not.  just uninformed.  HUGE difference.  the fact that you're asking here is evidence of that :)
<danniy> when i first installed my linux i could see the win partitions, but now i reinstalled it and nothing
<zch> macogw: i tried text installer too, same outcome
<SilentDis> !diskmounter | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<frogzoo> zch: heh - stuff happens
<zch> frogzoo: it surely does :(
<danniy> going now to read
<frogzoo> danniy: did you read the link from ubotu already?
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> anyone installed opera 9.10 in ubuntu?
<arrenlex> !hi | Edulix
<ubotu> Edulix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<frogzoo> !anyone | Edulix
<ubotu> Edulix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SilentDis> danniy:  if you have more questions, just ask.  if those don't help you... i'm sure someone here can walk you through editing /etc/fstab to do it automatically for you :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !Opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Edulix> the pakage is probably thought for debian and it wants me to install  libqt3c102-mt
<arrenlex> Yay factoid flooding.
<Waappu> Hi. Could you help me please? I can't get sound out of Haupauge WinTV PVR PCI. TV picture is fine.
<arrenlex> Edulix: Yes, that is a debian package.
<Edulix> arrenlex: how can I tell dpkg dtabase that it's already installed?
<un_operateur1> Edulix, you can download the .deb from opera's repo and install it manually
<Edulix> so that it doesn't complain
<Edulix> un_operateur1: I'm sure. that's exactly what I did
<Edulix> xD
<SilentDis> waappu:  just to verify the basics:  most tv cards I've played with in the past require a 'bridge' to go to the soundcard.  either an internal connetor, or a shim deal.  is that installed?
<Edulix> un_operateur1: the ubuntu package is still the old one
<Edulix> not for 9.10 afaik
<un_operateur1> Edulix, I just installed opera :)
<Edulix> un_operateur1: which version?
<Edulix> (check it!)
<marc2> how can I find out the uuid of a disk? I just copied the contenst of one part, into another disk, and I am trying to run update-grub but I get findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=ce16fa55-3c82-45ca-8d7e-676c29229c1f'
<Waappu> Yes , I have cable from board to CD connector and also loop cable from board to sound card line in
<SilentDis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<un_operateur1> dpkg -l | grep opera : ii  opera  9.02-20060919.6  The Opera Web Browser
<Edulix> un_operateur1: see
<Edulix> no 9.10
<un_operateur1> Edulix, its the latest .deb on operas repo
<Edulix> which way do I tell to apt database that the package libqt3c102-mt is already installed ?
<SilentDis> waappu:  and whatever TV app you're using has CD audio selected as it's source?  and the mixer doesn't have that muted?
<arrenlex> !equivs | Edulix
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Edulix> un_operateur1: yes, but not the lastest version of opera: http://digg.com/software/Opera_9_10_Final
<chalcedony> how would i read 'somebook.tar' ?
<marc2> SilentDis: ok, but why would update-grub fail? how can I "tell" my system that the old hd with the old uuid, is no more, that a new hd is in place
<marc2> chable: tar xvf somebook.tar
<arrenlex> chalcedony: By untarring it.
<chalcedony> untar somebook.tar ?
<Edulix> arrenlex: ?
<arrenlex> chalcedony: tar xf somebook.tar
<barata> hey all ... how to play flash alone?
<_goofy_> is it possible to add a new Harddrive
<chalcedony> arrenlex: ty
<arrenlex> Edulix: That package provides utilities to do what you want. Google to find out how to use it.
<frogzoo> marc2: /boot/grub/menu.lst - change the kopt=root=UUID line
<_goofy_> is it possible to add a new Harddrive to a lvm
<SilentDis> !flash | arrenlex
<ubotu> arrenlex: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ktracho> can i change ubuntu's language once installed ?
<arrenlex> SilentDis: I have Flash 9 already, thanks. xD
<chalcedony> arrenlex: ok i did that .. what next?
* chalcedony smiles
<marc2> frogzoo: thanks, but I deleted that file (on purpose), I dont know where update-grub is getting that crap
<arrenlex> chalcedony: What is somebook.tar?
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  oh!  you're looking for a standalone flash player or the like?  (outside browser)
<arrenlex> (02:04:05 AM) barata: hey all ... how to play flash alone?
<Ktracho> can i change ubuntu's language once installed ?????????
<frogzoo> marc2: you delete /boot/grub/menu.lst o.O
<arrenlex> SilentDis: arrenlex != barata
<chalcedony> arrenlex: a book i want to read
<arrenlex> chalcedony: In what format?
<marc2> frogzoo: I moved it, it doesnt matter, update-grub should regenerate it
<Waappu> Nothing is muted on mixer. How I can check source in TVtime program. I have try other programs but no luck. Also I can't get sound out from fm-radio
<SilentDis> arrenlex:  doh, darn dyslexia, sorry :P
<frogzoo> marc2: menu.lst is an _input_ file for update-grub
<macogw> ktracho, yes you can. you have to change a few environment variables
<barata> arrentex, I mean a stand alone flash player (anyway, the gflashplayer sucks bad time)
<marc2> frogzoo: oh ok, how can I regenerate it?
<nevron> i have a problem with the ati fglrx drivers the big desktop setting never works i have tried everything i know can anybody help?
<arrenlex> barata: http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b2_standalone_linux
<macogw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5410 ktracho, look there
<arrenlex> barata: Why does it suck?
<chalcedony> arrenlex: mybook.tar.gz
<arrenlex> chalcedony: .tar.gz is an archive, like .zip. What file is inside the archive?
<barata> arrentex: can't rewind/forward. it just plays
<frogzoo> marc2: best I can do: /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<SilentDis> take care all.  i'm too tired to provide good help to people right now it appears.  i need sleepy lol
<arrenlex> barata: I'm pretty sure it cna do these things.
<marc2> frogzoo: UUID is amazing (as in bad)
<frogzoo> marc2: seriously, regenerating menu.lst is going to be a major pain - maybe google will turn up something
<zch> so no suggestions how i could resolve my issue
<zch> apart from suicide
<anorexicpillow> lol
<marc2> frogzoo: I didnt delete it, i moved it, Ill bring it back, btw mount doenst show / mounted, hah!
<Spitfireleet> whats a good screen recording software?
<arrenlex> barata: Oh, no it can't...
<marc2> Spitfireleet: they all suck
<modec> how can I install intel 3d drivers?
<chalcedony> arrenlex: my friend told me: totall_6_7 vairied formats
<chalcedony> totall_6_7 .txt
<chalcedony> totall_6_7 .html
<chalcedony> totall_6_7 .doc
<chalcedony> totall_6_7 .lit
<chalcedony> totall_6_7 .rtf
<arrenlex> !istanbul | Spitfireleet
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<frogzoo> marc2: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<arrenlex> chalcedony: There you go, lots of options. Open one of those files. Whichever you like.
<chalcedony> arrenlex: okie dokie ty much :)
<Spitfireleet> thanks you guys, but what do they use on this video? http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=4619385365015674477&q=ubuntu+uk
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> modec ,graphics chiset?
<marc2> frogzoo: tried that, twice
<Edulix> now, opera 9.10 installed
<Edulix> how?  sudo dpkg --force-depends -i opera_9.10-20061214.5-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<marc2> frogzoo: the wonders of uuid!
<frogzoo> marc2: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hd# /
<marc2> frogzoo: nope
<clayg> #windows
<modec> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: 855GM
<clayg> anyone here print their own photos?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> modec . 6.10 ?
<modec> yeap
<frogzoo> marc2: boot live cd & fix menu.lst
<chalcedony> arrenlex: is there is a way to list the contents of the compressed file
<chalcedony> ?
<modec> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: yes
<marc2> frogzoo: I am in my working install, no need for that
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> modec ,its not already deteced?
<chalcedony> clayg: yes
<marc2> frogzoo: i am changin menu.lst now with the new $*%$#*%$ uuid
<arrenlex> chalcedony: tar tf <file>
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> modec ,  run "glxinfo | grep render"
<frogzoo> but marc2, UUID makes your life easier ;)
<chalcedony> arrenlex: ty :)
<modec> GreyGhost-Ubuntu:I get extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<marc2> frogzoo: ehh no, try dealing with it when cloning hds
<frogzoo> marc2: you missed the sarcasm font
<clayg> chalcedony, what type of paper do you use?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> modec ,one sec .... i think i've read bout that ...
<clayg> I got some for free with my hp AIO printer and I  bought 100 for 7 (kodak gloss)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !855GM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 855GM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marc2> frogzoo: heh
<frogzoo> marc2: if you're cloning lots of machines, consider using /dev/### syntax instead of UUID
<clayg> and the ones that came with the printer are WAY WAY better, then the ones i bought, just wonderinf what I should look for and what is a good type
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> modec ,havent tried this myself ...... but worth trying i'd say ...  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28Intel.29
<modec> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: thanks I ll try that
<marc2> frogzoo: I cant, uuid is turned on by default, whatever voodoo it uses, that son of a bitch just made my list, right next to udev
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> modec ,as i said i havent tried it muyslef .....but i believe 82855 GM is the graphics controller for 855GM mobos
<frogzoo> marc2: you just change the kopt=root=UUID to kopt=root=/dev/hd##
<frogzoo> marc2: also probably the groot definition
<marc2> frogzoo: uuid is also used in /etc/fstab....
<frogzoo> marc2: yep, so just those 2 places
<mszzz> is amd64 version of ubuntu faster ?
<nevron> can anybody help me with this big desktop thing in fglrx
<arrenlex> mszzz: You will not notice a difference in normal desktop use. And it's quite a headache because of compatibility.
<frogzoo> mszzz: for server stuff yes, for desktop, not really
<arrenlex> mszzz: I advise you stick with 32-bit distros.
<mszzz> thanks
<chalcedony> ~$ abiword Tribulation Force - rtf.rtf
<chalcedony> Error on option -: unknown option.
<chalcedony> Run 'abiword --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<chalcedony> ~$
<arrenlex> chalcedony: You have to escape your spaces. Instead of " ", use "\ ". Otherwise Linux treats them in a different way.
<arrenlex> chalcedony: I strongly advise you to use tab completion instead. Type "abiword Tri" and then press tab two times to have it complete the file name.
<arrenlex> chalcedony: Or else open the file from the file manager ;)
<un_operateur1> I strongly advise not using spaces in filenames at all :)
<chalcedony> not working
<chalcedony> un_operateur1: noo fooling . i didn't create these files
<arrenlex> chalcedony: abiword Tribulation\ Force\ -\ rtf.rtf
<chalcedony> ahh
<un_operateur1> chalcedony, or -- abiword "Tribulation Force - rtf.rtf"
<lemao> I am trying to install a debian package I created myself but it is failing with the following message: "Err file: binary/ mypackage 0,1  File not found" Any Ideas?
<arrenlex> lemao: Still messing with opera, are you?
<chalcedony> arrenlex: opened abiword . unnamed file
<arrenlex> chalcedony: File - open - browse to the file xP
<chalcedony> i wonder if we could 'mv "nasty file name"
<un_operateur1> . o 0 ( I dunno why he doesnt just use TAB )
<arrenlex> chalcedony: Seriously, man, use tab completion.
<lemao> I was able to get the excluding tree copy solution, but someone sugested that I use svn export instead, which i a lot cleaner.
<chalcedony> arrenlex: abiword and i have a problem.. i moved to ubuntu from debian.. all my files are in "home" .. a thousand or so.. the gui  for abilword wont find the files
<arrenlex> lemao: Oh, that wasn't you that was messing with opear. XD SOrry.
<lemao> np
<arrenlex> chalcedony: Why? It should. Does nautilus see them?
<danniy> i cant edit the pmount.allow with gksudo.  WARNING: cannot open display
<Thunder00> hello... how to search for a specific content of a file in a directory of files.
<chalcedony> arrenlex:  i don't know if nautilus works . haven't tried it what's the command?
<arrenlex> Thunder00: grep "foo" *
<frogzoo> Thunder00: grep 'string'  *
<un_operateur1> Thunder00,  grep -inHR <string> /path/to/files/*
<arrenlex> chalcedony: ...you ARE gnome, right?
<chalcedony> arrenlex: yes and i'm a mom
<arrenlex> chalcedony: ...A gnome. xD
<arrenlex> Wait.
<arrenlex> IN
<chalcedony> :)
<arrenlex> IN gnome. Omg
<Thunder00> thanks
<prOMiNd> any know how to add new resolutions
<prOMiNd> i have only 800x600 and 1024x768
<prOMiNd> i need all resolutions..
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> prOMiNd , get ur display driver installed?
<arrenlex> chalcedony: You know, I think I knew that. Were you the one I said was pretending to be a girl to have the guys help her, or was that someone else?
<frogzoo> !fixres | prOMiNd
<ubotu> prOMiNd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ok no then....
<chalcedony> gosh arrenlex i hope not
<arrenlex> Good. :)
<chalcedony> :)
<danniy> the link u gave me for mounting win partitions doesnt work
<arrenlex> Nautilus is the file manager... do you usually manage files from the command line?
<chalcedony> arrenlex: yes
<chalcedony> ls filename .. grep
<prOMiNd> i need 1280 x 1024
<arrenlex> chalcedony: Try running the "nautilus" command.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i suppose u need drivers only in Windows world....
<prOMiNd> ok
<youser> hey i noticed in my firestarter active connections theres a service clled Auth running anyone know what thatis for?
<un_operateur1> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, you need drivers in every world :)
<arrenlex> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: I wish. Then things would actually work in Linux.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  un_operateur1 ,but linux ships thenm all>
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ?
<un_operateur1> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, no way
<chalcedony> 6887 items 47.8 gb
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> arrenlex , lol ...
<youser> ive never seen it before but Auth doesnt sound too good
<Rookie_> prOMiNd - open the file xorg.conf (/etc/X11) and see how its in that file, you can then add your res to what ever you want
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> un_operateur1 , the only driver i installed uptill now is my graphics driver one ....
<danniy> any other possibilities to mount win partitions?
<arrenlex> chalcedony: a) wow, that is a LOT of files o_o b) where is that from?
<zch> i found a solution
<gnomefreak> !mount | danniy
<un_operateur1> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, well, once you get out of the realm of the usual hardware into peripherals -- its a whole different story
<ubotu> danniy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zch> i broke kubuntu disk in half
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hmm.... Ubuntu auto mounts my Win partition at boot
<zch> fuck you kubuntu!
<arrenlex> !language | zch
<pradeep> !op
<ubotu> zch: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.94.97.83]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> zch: watch your language
<gnomefreak> pradeep: im here
<youser> anyone at all know what th service Auth is in my firestarter?
<chalcedony> arrenlex: the bottome of the gui file thing
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> un_operateur ,oh then ... it'll statrt coming to me in a few days...
<un_operateur1> the lack of drivers on linux still is one of the reasons many people dont fully migrate over
<arrenlex> chalcedony: Yes, but do you actually see any of the files?
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: It's not our fault. Corporations release neither drivers nor specs. There's not a lot we can do in that situation.
<arrenlex> HI yango!
<evad> the lack of drivers /for/ linux, more like - Linux supports more hardware itself than any other OS ever
<chalcedony> arrenlex: i see them .. it's going to take a long time to look at all of them
<chalcedony> arrenlex: control f isn't doing so well
<arrenlex> chalcedony: You don't need to look at all of them. Just go wherever you unzipped your tarball.
<Rookie_> Tell the manufactors to make drivers for linux ... and it has to be free of charge ...
<youser> what is Auth service????
<un_operateur1> evad, are you being serious ?
<evad> yes.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !who are U?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who are U? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ahh ..tahts the one... :)
<arrenlex> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: !ubotu also works and is probably easier to remember.
* GreyGhost-Ubuntu wonders how many Indians are in here ....
<chalcedony> arrenlex:   ~$ tar tf leftbehind09-23-06.tar
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> arrenlex ,hehe k
<frogzoo> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: you can also msg the bot so you don't spam the channel
<un_operateur1> evad, if linux supports more hardware than any other OS -- it must mean drivers are readily available for any hardware under linux, but that just aint the case
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !ubotu
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> oh k
<arrenlex> chalcedony: That lists all the files in it. Did you actually unpack it?
<chalcedony> yes
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> frogzoo ,the usual /msg ubotu ?
<frogzoo> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: sure
<chalcedony> but the file names are messed up with spaces/
<un_operateur1> if linux supported hardware like we dream it should -- everybody'd be using linux now
<Temp_pennywise> i accidently removed madwifi from from /usr/src/linux-headers/drivers
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> k
<Temp_pennywise> how do i reinstall it
<Lynoure> Rookie_: Actually, better if they released the specs, or open source drivers. Free of charge drivers can be pulled or not work with certain kernels.
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Linux supports hardware like monochrome screens and the Tandy which nothing else supports anymore.
<arrenlex> ...probably not tandy.
<arrenlex> But things like that.
<chalcedony> un_operateur1: ubuntu is a LOT closer to supporting most applications that people need
<fredl> hi, can the mysql password in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf for debian-sys-maint be cleartext?
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, errm yea .. linux was programmed on a monochrome :)
<un_operateur1> chalcedony, applications != hardware
<fredl> coz I'm trying to instal bugzilla and it says: DEBUG   - Opening a MySQL connection on DBI:mysql:;localhost;3306 with user debian-sys-maint...
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: I'm just saying that Linux does support more hardware. It's just old hardware no one actually uses.
<youser> aaaaaaaauthhhh?
<fredl> DEBUG   - Failed to connect !
<Rookie_> Well, many oldtimers dosent buy hardware that is not supported in linux ... that is a way too - force teh manufactors to port the drivers by not to buy the products
<Rookie_> but this is way ot
<arrenlex> Rookie_: The problem is that the Linux market is like 0.05%
<arrenlex> Rookie_: You don't buy the hardware? They don't care. :)
<chalcedony> un_operateur1: pay somebody to code your driver .. help out a starving student
<arrenlex> Speaking of which, dammit, I should be studying for exams. -__-
<chalcedony> increase the database of drivers available to everyone
<fredl> arrenlex: you should ask the question differently. They indeed don't care if Linux users don't buy it. However, they do care if linux users DO buy it.
<chalcedony> arrenlex: you are too good at helping :)
<frogzoo> arrenlex: linux is like 10-20% of the server space these days
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> rather ...get 120 GSoC projects for Ubuntu driver development....
<Rookie_> on the servermarket linux and unix is about 23-26% worldwide
<un_operateur1> chalcedony, if a student has some hardware that linux doesnt support he must have fancy hardware -- and then i'll find it hard to believe he/she is starving :)
<chalcedony> hehehe
<fredl> arrenlex, ask 'em "Do you care if you have .05% less sales?'" they'll answer 'nah'. Ask 'em "Do you want to sell 500k extra units?" they'll say 'yes'
<un_operateur1> if students need linux drivers -- they can pay whoever-it-is themselves
<chalcedony> i need to fix the filenames inside the untarred file ?
<arrenlex> frogzoo: Have you noticed the kind of hardware problems people come here with? Video cards, sound cards, webcams... Servers don't have those. They have hard drives, ram, and NICs. Linux supports almost all variations of these.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> did Ubuntu have any GSoC projects this year>
<Konnektion> thats so right
<Konnektion> i only run linux on my server
<youser> someone has to knwo wht Auth is
<youser> i cant find much on sites
<Konnektion> for a desktop its just easier to use windows *sigh*
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ok ... found it thanks to ubotu
<_goofy_> does anyone know of a  LVM with a gui
<chalcedony> if arrenlex left.. can someone help me?
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, well, thats partly because those hardware devices have standard interfaces to them -- also because there is little variance between one vendors product to another
* arrenlex strongly disagrees with Konnektion. Uses KDE and loves its customisability and eye candy.
<frogzoo> arrenlex: as this is a support channel, it's not surprising people bring their problems here...
<chalcedony> :)
<arrenlex> chalcedony: There are 832 people. Someone always can. ;) However, what are you having problems with at the moment?
<waldo> so i have edgy now... and my "networking" program doesnt allow me to see all available wireless networks... i have to manually enter/know the essid of the wireless network i wanna connect to... did they change "networking" or is my stuff fubared?
<arrenlex> I lost the thread of the conversation.
<youser> i like gnomes customzation
<youser> !ubotu auth
<Lynoure> youser: ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<youser> ident?
<element43> wow ubuntu rocks even with my ati card :)
* element43 dances
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Exactly. So the people who produce the hardware that doesn't run on Linux have no reason due because of little market share, and people who DO produce devices on Linux produce standard devices they can get anywhere else.
<Lynoure> youser: it's most likely in port 113 and ident service, required by many irc networks, and some other things
<youser> im trying to figure out what the service "Auth" is and why its running in my active connections
<youser> it was running before i got on irc
<youser> and ive never saw it run before
<Lynoure> youser: I just told you. You can google on ident yourself for the details.
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, i dont disagree with that -- infact thats what i've been trying to say
<silent-networks> whats a good software that manages wireless networks under ubuntu
<un_operateur1> :)
<youser> thanks man
<youser> or woman whichever you may be
<silent-networks> any one ?
<un_operateur1> silent-networks, iwconfig
<Lynoure> youser: thanks for that correction :)
<chalcedony> arrenlex: *hug* np. . i don't think this opened all the files into my regular directory.. i don't know how to fix the file names or move them since they names have those spaces in
<zeissc> hi
<element43> I know I could google this but I feel I should ask (because i don't care about writing atm) is it possible to mount and read from an NTFS drive?
<Rookie_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<youser> lol youre welcome
<silent-networks> i need a good gui to select available networks & so on
<iwb4e> hi guy
<Konnektion> you can mount a NTFS.. but writing is problematic
<schlonzo> can anybody pls tell me which codec i have to download for aac playing?
<arrenlex> chalcedony: Use nautilus to move them, or use tab completion from the command line -- start typing the first few characters of the filename and then press tab twice to have Linux complete the name.
<element43> Konnektion, i don't want to write to it, just read from it
<Konnektion> yea then you can mount it
<waldo> schlonzo, to get all the codecs u need... try automatix2
<frogzoo> !ntfs | element43
<Konnektion> but off the top of my head i dont remember the comment
<element43> yeah
<chalcedony> arrenlex: i'll try
<Konnektion> command*
<element43> that is what i am asking for heh
<schlonzo> i have automatix but aac still don`t work
<ubotu> element43: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<un_operateur1> chalcedony, ls -1 | perl -ne '$0=q|"$_"|;s/\s/_/g; `mv $o $_`'     ought to fix a filename
<element43> CoolFox31, thanks
<element43> bah
<element43> stupid auto complete =)
<un_operateur1> its a quickly contrived example -- might not work first time around
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: ...what the hell does that do?
<CharminTheMoose> I have a dell 1450 wireless usb adapter and Using ndiswrapper i can get the adapter to work but i can't when i use wep encryption.the wep is set at 10 character encryption
<zch> someone unban me
<waldo> so i have edgy now... and my "networking" program doesnt allow me to see all available wireless networks... i have to manually enter/know the essid of the wireless network i wanna connect to... did they change "networking" or is my stuff fubared?
<un_operateur1> arrenlex,fixes the space problem with a file
<zch> i said the f word ... and got perma banned, gimme a break
<gephalt> Hi, I need some help configuring Xinerama with Twinview.
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Yes, I got that. How?
<Shi> hi
<un_operateur1> arren -- part by part ok ...
<gephalt> is it possible to view video in full screen on one monitor without getting it 'spilled' into the other?
<po0f> schlonzo: faad?
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: No, just tell me what it is supposed to end up with.
<un_operateur1> $0=q|"$_"|;   -- quotes the original filename
<waldo> gephalt,  yes
<rage> Weird, are Core 2 Duos 64bit?
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: I give this thing the file "I am a file.mp3". What's the output?
<gephalt> waldo: so how do I do it- geforce 4
<un_operateur1> I_am_a_file.mp3
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Is that it?! XD
<arrenlex> OMG
<un_operateur1> hopefully atleast
<waldo> gephalt, i cant remember how i did it before... u have to edit your xorg im pretty sure
<un_operateur1> let's try it out in a shell
<arrenlex> un_operateur1 : tr " " "_"
<arrenlex> xD
<gephalt> waldo: brb
<CharminTheMoose> I have a dell 1450 wireless usb adapter and Using ndiswrapper i can get the adapter to work but i can't when i use wep encryption.the wep is set at 10 character encryption
<waldo> anyone know why my atheros card worked with airodump and all related apps under dapper... but under edgy it wont?
<waldo> it wont go into monitor mode now
<malt> does my ftp ask anyone for a login or does it work at all? ftp://test:test@m4lt.com
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, form a complete expression with tr :) xX
<zch> someone unban me, latest ban added, kthx
<rage> malt: I get a connection, but the user/pass doesnt work
<CharminTheMoose> zch,if you're banned why can you talk?
<youser> lmao
<zch> because i joined via proxy
<youser> permabanned even
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zch!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<CharminTheMoose> ouch
<youser> ive never been banned andive swore in here
<frogzoo> oh dear...
<un_operateur1>  perl -ne 'chomp; $o="\"$_\""; s/ /_/g; `mv $o $_`;'    << a bit better
<youser> but i didnt badmouth kubuntu
<po0f> un_operateur1: If you call Perl better...  ;)
<arrenlex> (pwned)
<un_operateur1> perl is better :)
<Temp_pennywise> i accidently removed madwifi from from /usr/src/linux-headers/drivers. How do i reinstall it?
<youser> nothing beats murrine
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: How did you install it?
<hcz> ok so i said the f word after wasting 3 hours with stupid kubuntu bugs and i get perma banned, and now someone is getting of on banning me, fine that's really helpfull
<youser> yeah that does suck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<hcz> i mean you cant really ban me, i can come here again and again, but i wont bother.. so feel free to reban me again
<youser> i once tried forliek 8 hours to get beryl towork
<frogzoo> hcz: I think the usual protocol is to ask for the unban from #ubuntu-offtopic
<thamwa> hey,how can i check my cpu infor in ubuntu (am a new ubuntu user)
<youser> only to find out  my comp couldnt run it
<arrenlex> un_operateur1 : you're right, it didn't turn out much better x_x
<arrenlex> ls | while read a ; do mv "$a" $(echo $a | tr " " "_") ; done
<un_operateur1> :)
<po0f> thamwa: `cat /proc/cpuinfo` from a terminal.
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, i donr remember.... ; p
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: But I think it looks a bit better than your monstrosity. xD
<waldo> anyone know why my atheros card worked with airodump and all related apps under dapper... but under edgy it wont go into monitor mode... what gives?
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: Did you have to apt-get anything to install it?  Just reinstall it then.
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, my monstrosity is faster than yours :)
<frogzoo> waldo: just a guess - did you upgrade from dapper, or fresh install?
<waldo> fresh
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: Yes but mine doesn't look like a dollar sign factory exploded.
<nevron> in which channel can i learn howto configure my dual screens?
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, Thats what i think. But i donr remember what I installed...
<apokryphos> !xinerama | nevron
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, yea, it's just a different dialect of line noise :)
<ubotu> nevron: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<christiane> Hello. When I boot the script /etc/init.d/cryptdisks finishes with an error "wrong passphrase" but it doesn't ask me. When I later do the same from runlevel 2 it works. Any idea?
<thamwa> po0f,thanx
<nevron> no i shouldnt use xinerema since it disables 3d accelleration
<BlackHawk> hi
<un_operateur1> arrenlex, mine actually uses one dollar less than yours :)
<po0f> thamwa: Did you find what you were looking for?
<thamwa> yap
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: apt-cache search madwifi
<arrenlex> un_operateur1: At the expense of like five slashes.
<danniy> can someone tell me how to edit the/etc/fstab  to mount a win partition?
<nevron> any suggestions?
<arrenlex> Exactly five slashes! *has estimating skillz*
<frogzoo> danniy: I think you've been given the link about 5 times now - time to do a little reading
<apokryphos> ubotu: fstab | danniy
<ubotu> danniy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nevron> apokryphos any other suggestions for me ?
<danniy> that didnt work
<danniy> sorry, but it didnt
<apokryphos> danniy: if youd id it right, it would work
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, seems like i installed it from linux-restricted-modules. How do I uninstall it and reinstall it?
<CharminTheMoose> I have a dell 1450 wireless usb adapter and Using ndiswrapper i can get the adapter to work but i can't when i use wep encryption.the wep is set at 10 character encryption
<apokryphos> nevron: I don't know of any, sorry.
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: Probably linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`.
<apokryphos> danniy: what's your entry in fstab?
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: Just try reinstalling it.
<waldo> so no one knows why a wireless card will go into monitor mode in dapper and not in edgy (clean install)?
<_goofy_> does anyone know how to add a disk to a LVG LV
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, with apt-get installl linux-restrcited-modules?
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: Or aptitude.  ;)
<willskills> guys - having kernel probs with Nvidia cards?
<nevron> i have figured it is impossible to run an ati 9800 pro in big desktop mode :D
<po0f> willskills: Mine's working fine...
<willskills> since that update, X works for me, just 3D (openGL) doesnt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-34-189-237.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, can you write the thing i should write in terminal please? ;p im not so good
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<willskills> po0f, can I pm you ?
<knikkern> join #java
<po0f> willskills: What's the problem?
<knikkern> whosp
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, thx, gonna try it now
<willskills> po0f, trying to run WoW through WINE, up until the recent update; now I get this; fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
<willskills> fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c560000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
<willskills> fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
<willskills> fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c560000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
<willskills> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7fbbede4,0x00000000), stub!
<willskills> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7fbbf34c,0x00000000), stub!
<willskills> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7fbbf5ec,0x00000000), stub!
<willskills> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7fbbf5ec,0x00000000), stub!
<dromer> hmmmv I want mt-daapd to be able to send through port 3689 but how do I know if this is working ?
<willskills> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7fbbf554,0x00000000), stub!
<willskills> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7fbbf540,0x00000000), stub!
<nevron> anybody using ati fglrx with dual screens?
<po0f> Hehe..  whoops.
<willskills> fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option 45 STUB
<dromer> !pastebin | willskills
<willskills> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7fbbde24,0x00000000), stub!
<ubotu> willskills: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b willskills!*@*]  by apokryphos
<po0f> willskills: Don't paste please.
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, didnt work
<dromer> hmmmv I want mt-daapd to be able to send through port 3689 but how do I know if it can ?
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: Error message?
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: Or was it just the wrong package?
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, the rest of that package is there so it wont install
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Temp_pennywise> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b willskills!*@*]  by apokryphos
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`?
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, gonan try it
<wid> Hi
<arrenlex> !hi | wid
<ubotu> wid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CharminTheMoose> I have a dell 1450 wireless usb adapter and Using ndiswrapper i can get the adapter to work but i can't when i use wep encryption.the wep is set at 10 character encryption
<ski-worklap> is there a way to tell gnome "when i alt-tab, i want to go thru applications on all of my virtual desktops" ?
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, that did it :) but my graphics driver will be removed right?
<wid> m new here...so
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: It shouldn't be...
<wid> my mail is yo_waddup@hotmail. ok gtg cya
<arrenlex> ...wtf was that? o_O
<po0f> hax
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, ok :)
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: How did you install your video card drivers?
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, had to download from nvidia
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: Let me guess NVIDIA beta drivers?
<willskills> ah right, so the beta drivers should be ok?
<gephalt> arrenlex: you mean wid?
<__ghost__> ciao
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, dont think they are beta...
<arrenlex> gephalt: Yeah.
<willskills> which driver you got Temp_pennywise ?
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: 96xx?
<arrenlex> gephalt: Hi, here's my email, bye. <--- o__O
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, 9631
<gephalt> yeah- lol- cause he's new.
<dromer> hmm, I want mt-daapd to be able to use port 3689 but how do I know if that port is open ?
<ski-worklap> telnet localhost 3689
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: AFAIK, >96xx are beta, but I have been proven wrong on many an occasion.  ;)
<ski-worklap> if you can type at it or it says something to you, it's being used
<dromer> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<ski-worklap> then it's open
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, haha ok ;p Should i download it and reinstall ti ?
<ski-worklap> you're freaking welcome.
<gephalt> How does jsp compare to server-side languages like php/asp?
<dromer> ski-worklap: and when it's closed ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: I think you should be fine.
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, ok :)
<ski-worklap> sorry i meant open like "available", not open like "in use"
<Temp_pennywise> brb
<christiane> Is there anything missing in runlevel 1 (Ubuntu 6.10) that prevents cryptsetup to ask for a passphrase in the shell?
<ski-worklap> connection refused means nothing is listening there, so you are free to use it for something else (ie its open), even tho any connection there is immediately closed
<ski-worklap> that is a weird bit of terminology isn't it.
<dromer> haha yeah :P
<po0f> Or the port is just blocked.
<dromer> how can I open it ?
<po0f> dromer: It should be available, I was just adding my 2 cents.
<dromer> ok .. hmm
<dromer> I can't find the server though
<dromer> maybe cause I'm on the localhost atm
<ski-worklap> uhh
<ski-worklap> you're always "on the localhost
<dromer> yes ok, but compared to the server
<ski-worklap> on the srver, 127.0.0.1 is the server
<dromer> when on a different pc I'm not on the servers host
<ski-worklap> on your machine, 127.0.0.1 is your machine
<feihung> Help, nothing after splash screen
<dromer> I want the daap-server to share music with another pc
<ski-worklap> feihung, you shouldn't have splashed the screen then
<arrenlex> Well, goodnight, all.
<christiane> When boot process has reached runlevel 2 executing `/etc/init.d/cryptdisks start` works and it asks for a passphrase. Why is the passphrase dialog not shown on bootup? (There's just the error msg "wrong passphrase".)
<TheKittenEater> Anyone awake? Heh. I need a little help here, I'm really new to Ubuntu and Linux in general. I just installed 6.06, but there's a little problem. My laptop has a 15" Widescreen, but the only resolution options are for 5:4 Monitors. I'd like to use 1280x800, any ideas?
<feihung> I just remove G-Force 5200 card and use on board intel vga card and I have changed i810 with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg how I can login
<ski-worklap> TheKittenEater, no, we are all sleeptyping.
<ski-worklap> TheKittenEater, try xorgcfg?
<Nippoo> feihung: it should show a graphical login
<preaction> TheKittenEater, activate universe repositories and install 915resolution
<IntToStr> Anybody have a few mins to help a desperate newbie?
<Nippoo> IntToStr:
<Nippoo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IntToStr> lol, well, i just installed amd64 6.1
<feihung> Nippoo yes, but it hang after splash screen sorry I am newbie can not check what is wrong
<IntToStr> whenever i boot i get the grawsyacale (i know, reported bug already)
<ski-worklap> IntToStr, is this a server or workstation?
<TheKittenEater> Errr... Do you guys know of any tutorials for that? I'm really new to Linux, not familiar with any commands or anything...
<frogzoo> TheKittenEater: 1280x800 works
<frogzoo> !fixres | TheKittenEater
<ubotu> TheKittenEater: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<feihung> Any Idea?
<IntToStr> but it never actually boots i get a "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<TheKittenEater> Thanks a ton!
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Which card do you have?
<TheKittenEater> ATi Radeon X1400
<ski-worklap> IntToStr, that's a new one on me
<ski-worklap> when i tried 64 bit ubuntu i just couldn't get firefox running with the plugins i wanted and said screw it
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Then you need two things:
<IntToStr> and it is saying this after booting to the busybox built in shell
<IntToStr> i tried installing 6.06, i386, same error
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Plenty of time (and a kitten for throwing against a wall sometimes)
<ski-worklap> IntToStr, what hardware?
<IntToStr> i am using a 150 GB ext3 file system, set as "/"
<feihung> ski-worklap , how I remove splash screen ?
<IntToStr> amd Athlon 64 x2 3800+
<IntToStr> 1 GB RAM
<ski-worklap> feihung, /boot/grub/menu.list
<ski-worklap> remove quiet option
<christiane> TheKittenEater: 1st edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<IntToStr> BFG geforce 7300 GS OC
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Do you know how to do that?
<IntToStr> Foxconn 6100 m2ma
<Dwienix> fgggggh
<ski-worklap> IntToStr, that's odd. ship it to me and i'll fix it :)
<TheKittenEater> No, sorry :\
<nothlit> Anyone have experience with ext3 corruption? I'm trying to delete/restore a file that cannot be modified or read in any way with root privileges.
<ski-worklap> nothlit, man chflags
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Are you on Ubuntu (Gnome) or Kubuntu (KDE)?
<IntToStr> oh ya, it gave me this msg in 6.06, while trying to mount root
<ski-worklap> nothlit, nevermind that, i'm thinking freebsd
<TheKittenEater> Ubuntu 6.06
<nothlit> ski-worklap, do you know whether debugfs is supposed to be used live or mounted ro? or from a livecd?
<christiane> TheKittenEater: So try to open a terminal (there must be a menu entry)
<ski-worklap> IntToStr, did you do an upgrade or a fresh install?
<gephalt> I have a problem using twinview (nvidia geforce4 - on AGP)- when I try to watch a movie in full-screen it spills into my monitor.
<ski-worklap> nothlit, no idea
<gephalt> how can I fix it?
<TheKittenEater> Got it.
<IntToStr> fresh install
<gephalt> i've already edited the config file according to the online guides- and its not helping
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Type `sudo -s` (without the ``)
<javiolo> hi
<TheKittenEater> Yup.
<christiane> TheKittenEater: and enter your pw.
<wildchild> I was trying to configure Djsmart, and somehow I didn't have all packages.. so I use aptitude <package that error said it's missing>|grep dev. And now when error gave me libdjconsole I can't find it... how can I procceed this?
<javiolo> just installed ubuntu server, i get an error Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100295 00000294
<TheKittenEater> Yup
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Now your command prompt should have changed from "$" to "#".
<gephalt> ANyone? here's how the config file looks like: http://rafb.net/paste/results/hmhEaO58.html
<feihung> Help, I only can login with gnome-failsafe session how I check the problem
<ken_> Hello people, i need to edit the xorg.conf file to stop the NVIDIA SPLASH SCREEN from displaying. But when i use the command "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", i get a message in terminal saying "ken@ken-desktop:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<christiane> TheKittenEater: `nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
<ken_> (gedit:6012): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ken_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.". And gedit opens with a blank xorg.conf file. Please help me.
<TheKittenEater> Yup.
<apokryphos> ken_: faulty gksudo. Use plain sudo for *just* this instance.
<ken_> apokryphos: what is faulty gksudo? And why does it happen only for me?
<apokryphos> ken_: it doesn' thappen only for you. It happens for many
<apokryphos> and it means that there's a bug in gksudo
<ken_> apokryphos: And what are the disadvantages of using "sudo" in every graphical program?
<apokryphos> ken_: no, just for this instance I said: just gedit
<apokryphos> I don't think it does any harm to gedit, but with other programs you can get a lot of problems
<IntToStr> is there any command in shell, that i can use to check problem?
<ken_> apokryphos: Thank you for your timely elp.
<ken_> *help
<christiane> TheKittenEater: look for a line taht ends with "universe" and remove the "#" at the beginning
<ken_> Good Bye! And keep the community going. Thank you
<nothlit> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<feihung> how I check problem when start session ?
<RR> Hi. Is there a simple way to set up software raid after installation? / and home are on sdd - I'd like to set sda and sdb (currently empty) up as raid0. I'm using ubuntu 6.06.
* Burkaya aiya!!!
<dark-shadow> any one got an idea if installing mono will run IE6?
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Stop. While you were searching I looked it up and found that editing of sources.list  is not nesseccary for ATI.
<nothlit> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nothlit> !wine | dark-shadow
<ubotu> dark-shadow: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nothlit> dark-shadow, google ies4linux
<dark-shadow> thx
<christiane> TheKittenEater: So let's interrup step 1 by pressing F2 for closing the editor nano and say "No" to saving any changes.
<feihung> how I check problem when start session ?
<markeib> hello! at startup i always have to do sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia because it loads the wrong kernel module or something
<markeib> how can i avoid that? :P
<nothlit> markeib, fix your xorg.conf?
<po0f> markeib: Remove the bad one?
<markeib> it's in there?
<kane77> is there a way to get a text output for applets (like the weather). I would like to store it into a text file...
<dark-shadow> nothlit ur the best Bro :D
<dark-shadow> ive been looking for a solution for IE under linux for like quite a while...
<dark-shadow> thx
<nothlit> dark-shadow, lol its been out there for a while :)
<dark-shadow> well hasnt been through my way though
<nothlit> kane77, modify the source?
<kane77> nothlit, well yes, thats a way...
<markeib> po0f: where can i change that in xorg.conf?
<kane77> just to find out where they are.. :D
<nothlit> kane77, the applets (whatever they may come from) weren't designed so you could extract text lol
<dark-shadow> nothlit,  u know the Intel Wireless network manger on windows ?
<nothlit> dark-shadow, yes
<nothlit> dark-shadow, but i have no experience with wireless in linux
<dark-shadow> whats some thing like it on ubuntu/linux
<dark-shadow> lol
<willskills> dark-shadow, look in the Add/Remove (Synaptic Package Manager)
<willskills> there are lots of wireless utils in there
<TehBigToe> guys
<dark-shadow> k
<TehBigToe> I have 3 questions
<TehBigToe> a)
<nothlit> !wireless | dark-shadow
<ubotu> dark-shadow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TehBigToe> Is there a linux alternative to MS Publisher?
<dark-shadow> nothlit,  looked there,
<willskills> !nvidia | willskills
<poncio> =] 
<ubotu> willskills: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dark-shadow> nothing interesting
<frogzoo> !appdb | TehBigToe
<ubotu> TehBigToe: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<nothlit> What does publisher do
<TheKittenEater> Just installed Ubuntu on my 2nd partition... but Windows isn't showing up in GRUB. Any suggestions?
<TehBigToe> thanks frogzoo
<nothlit> !grub | TheKittenEater
<ubotu> TheKittenEater: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TehBigToe> nothlit, it's like quark, it makes flyers, posters, leaflets and such
<TheKittenEater> Thanks.
<TehBigToe> ok, my second question
<nothlit> TehBigToe, did you look through all the open office apps?
<TehBigToe> mhm
<TehBigToe> they're not as advanced though
<TehBigToe> (How) can I change the ubuntu startup screen? I mean the one that has the "Mounting root filesystem... [ok] " on
<nothlit> !alternatives | TehBigToe
<ubotu> TehBigToe: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<slicky> !final cut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about final cut - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iskor> selamlar
<christiane> TheKittenEater: Already finished installing ATI driver?
<IntToStr> re-installing now, what should i have my main partition set up as? for like the file systems etc....
<IntToStr> should i have it as a bootable flag?
<nothlit> IntToStr, if you don't know, the ubuntu installer can automatically do it for you
<IntToStr> how?
<nothlit> Intangir, go through the installation carefully, you'll see it if you're using the livecd
<jpjacobs> IntToStr, yes you need a bootable flag on the partition where /boot resides. Also it is very usefull to have a seperate /home partition
<IntToStr> ok, so set up a /boot, a /home?
<christiane> TheKittenEater: I found this wiki that should help you: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<jpjacobs> no, you prolly don't want a seperate /boot
<disident> hi all
<jpjacobs> it's just the partition where it will be has to be bootable, this can be /
<disident> Why my wifi is broken under edgy? (ipw2200)
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me why mplayer does not play fullscreen as soon as opengl is enabled?
<nothlit> !elaborate | disident
<ubotu> disident: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<disident> ^^
<jpjacobs> IntToStr, so /, /home and swap will do
<nothlit> stockfisch, from what I know, the xv video out is best, but I
<IntToStr> ok, and the / with a bootable flag?
<jpjacobs> indeed
<disident> ok I use NetworkManager I can see wifi networks but no association possible
<nothlit> stockfisch, 'm not sure why you're having problems with it
<IntToStr> ok, thats what might have bee wrong with my last one
<stockfisch> what do you mean with xv vid out?
<TehBigToe> oh guys, my third question
<disident> I have modify my /etc/network/interface with auto
<kane77> is there any text editor as good as pspad?? I tried many but nothing is so good...
<humphrey> i have green screen and stripes with feisty herd1 install(in setup xorg routine) nvidia 5200, i think there is a bug that says took vesa instead of nv or nvidia
<disident> but no way it's doesn't work
<TehBigToe> I forgot how to enable ubuntu to use 1280x1024
<jpjacobs> IntToStr, and if you want to use suspend2disk, be sure your swapspace is a good deal larger then your ram
<TehBigToe> I kind of know how to do it
<nothlit> !fixres | TehBigToe
<ubotu> TehBigToe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TehBigToe> thanks
<nothlit> humphrey, #ubuntu+1
<humphrey> nothlit: ok, thanks
<disident> no fix for ipw2200 wifi problems?
<IntToStr> one more q, any way to play WoW in ubuntu? or will i have to dual boot with xp to play it?
<po0f> IntToStr: Some people use Wine.
<IntToStr> and that should play WW?
<IntToStr> WoW***
<nothlit> !wine | IntToStr
<ubotu> IntToStr: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<po0f> IntToStr: I don't play WoW.  ;P
<nothlit> !cedega | IntToStr
<ubotu> IntToStr: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<dark-shadow> nothlit,  are u fimiliar with kismet ?
<nothlit> dark-shadow, no
<dark-shadow> k
<IntToStr> is there a wine out yet for amd64?
<nothlit> IntToStr, there should be, if there isn't you could always compile it
<IntToStr> using the winelib?
<gnomefreak> iirc wine for 64 has to be compilied
<po0f> IntToStr: There are many HOWTOs on the forums dealing with Wine, WoW, and AMD64.
<IntToStr> ok, thank you very much.
<Stefros> Hello
<lydgate> hmm, how does ubuntu desktop control its alsa settings? i like it better than my install
<dromer> so, I'm really having trouble getting my daap-server to be recognized by zeroconf, anyone any pointers ?
<Stefros> Is anybody here ?
<Stefros> I see no one !!!
<Stefros> hello multichil
<po0f> ?
<Stefros> I having trouble with my Amilo M  7400
<Stefros> Cannot use the multimedia keys
<poncio> lol
<Stefros> to enable/disable WLAN access
<Infeliz> xbindkeys
<Stefros> H E L P
<Infeliz> use THE google?
<Stefros> google cannot help me
<Infeliz> why
<Stefros> there is a solution with acerHK driver
<Stefros> but the link is no longer ok
<Stefros> I have tried to download it from many pages, but cannot get it
<Stefros> its very difficult if you are a beginner in Linux
<Stefros> sometimes I want to go back to Win XP
<Stefros> ;)
<po0f> Stefros: Linux is not for everybody.
<Infeliz> http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/?page=Debian+GNU%2FLinux+on+Fujitsu+Siemens+Amilo+M+7400
<Curs0r> does anyone in here know about xdmcp?
<Infeliz> this?
<nothlit> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nothlit> !anyone | Curs0r
<ubotu> Curs0r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<po0f> Infeliz: Repost that link.
<Stefros> How can I activate my Hotkeys button to use it with my Amilo M 7400 under Ubuntu 6.10
<poncio> halo zeby w ubuntu cos instalowac to co trzeba zrobic
<|markie|> are there any xen users around ?
<po0f> Stefros: http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/?page=Debian+GNU%2FLinux+on+Fujitsu+Siemens+Amilo+M+7400
<gephalt> i am trying to configure an nvidia geforce4 card with twinview to use xinerama correctly
<nothlit> !anybody | |markie|
<ubotu> |markie|: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Curs0r> very well mr. terse bot when i make a remote connection to my machine with an xdmcp client applications that use gtk take a long time to load but they work fine after, other apps take no meaningful time to load
<gephalt> Problem is when using full screen, it spills into the second screen
<gephalt> nothlit: there. i've stated the problem first- we'll see how it works :P
<lydgate> how exactly is ubuntu desktop's alsa configured by default? it seems it uses esd? dmix? what? i want to duplicate this on my install
<nothlit> Curs0r, well the gtk libs have to load
<Infeliz> lots of questions but no answers
<|markie|> nothlit: amen to that
<gephalt> yeah- all duds in here right now :D
<Poncio> pomoze ktos?
<Curs0r> does it have to load them for each app, and every time an app loads?
<nothlit> gephalt, spill into, or uses both lol
<|markie|> i am trying to install ubuntu by using Xen. Xen is up and running, only i have no idea how to create a VM
<nothlit> Curs0r, should just have to load it once
<nothlit> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Curs0r> not the case
<nothlit> |markie|, the xen website has a good howto
<gephalt> gephalt: yeah- `spill`'s a bit dramatic, i guess. IT uses half of both screens-
<Curs0r> each app that uses gtk takes the same amount of time to load even after one has already been loaded
<nothlit> Curs0r, you said they work fine after
<gephalt> i thought i could live with resizing it- just turns out that when i try to do that- the movie falls is not in proportion
<po0f> Curs0r: Can you prove that a lib is being reloaded?
<nothlit> Curs0r, and what are the other apps?
<Wooksta> is there a tutorial somewhere for getting flash to work on 64bit edgy?
<nothlit> gephalt, most video players can  lock aspect ratios
<|markie|> nothlit: is it a "must" to have a graphical interface running before using xen at all ?
<Curs0r> well if your answer is that the libs have to load isn't that the conclusiont hat follows?
<nothlit> |markie|, I don't think so
<spitz> Hi all
<nothlit> Curs0r, could you please elaborate on your situation, and include names of specific apps?
<gephalt> nothlit: that doesnt sound right- lemme search the ubuntuforums first.
<po0f> Curs0r: XDMCP is X over network right?  And all the rpocessing is being done on one box right?  Is the box doing anything else besides being a remote X server?
<|markie|> nothlit: i tried to find the website of xen, only i think i found the wrong one
<Curs0r> monodevelop, gnibbles, gaim, gedit, gnome-terminal, apps that use gtk, get the picture?
<unfun> Do I have to uninstall gnome before installing xubuntu-desktop?
<po0f> unfun: No.
<nothlit> Curs0r, what are the 'other' apps that load so fast
<unfun> thank you
<gephalt> Curs0r: anyone noticed how unstable oowriter is? especially when you try to insert images into a document?
<nothlit> Curs0r, and after the first gtk app loads... is it all smooth sailing from here? or do you have the same issue after logout? what?
<po0f> unfun: Use aptitude to install xubuntu-desktop so you can uninstall it all at once should you choose to do so.
<Curs0r> foobillard, gl-117, openoffice, gimp all run very quickly and smoothly
<spitz> When I trie to compile a kernel ( for getting my X1300 to work properly) I enter this "sudo cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config && sudo make oldconfig && sudo make xconfig" I get this error
<Curs0r> nothlit, i have to wait the same amount of time for every gtk app
<spitz> scripts/kconfig/qconf arch/i386/Kconfig
<spitz> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<spitz>   Major opcode:  148
<spitz>   Minor opcode:  3
<spitz>   Resource id:  0x0
<spitz> Failed to open device
<Curs0r> roughly 2.5-3 minutes
<spitz> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<spitz>   Major opcode:  148
<spitz>   Minor opcode:  3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nothlit> gephalt, you said resizing takes the movie out of proportion, well most video plays can manually set an aspect ratio
<gephalt> yeah, i use kaffeine- so let me try and see.
<nothlit> Curs0r, oh, i'm sorry I can't remember the solution to that problem
<nothlit> Curs0r, you can try googling, or i'm sure someone will know it offhand here if you wait long enough
<Curs0r> it's cool that opengl works via xdmcp though
<dark-shadow> what shall i  install using "apt-get" to get mp3, dvd  & mp* to work
<thepianoguy> Debian has subversion-1.4.2 in both unstable and testing, Feisty still has 1.3.2
<thepianoguy> could someone synchronise this package?
<po0f> thepianoguy: You're asking the wrong people.
<nothlit> ! restricted | dark-shadow
<ubotu> dark-shadow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dark-shadow> k
<nothlit> Is feisty upstream locked yet?
<po0f> nothlit: More than 4 months away I would think no.
<nothlit> Interesting, they merged the feature and upstream freezes
<thepianoguy> I wonder how more stable Feisty could be from Debian Etch :)
<thepianoguy> (Debian stable is known to always be a *very* stable, but obsolete distribution)
<rausb0> that's why it is also known as debian stale :)
* Rprp eat
<Infeliz> eat ur head
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LinTux> how do I install a Belkin F5D7000 Wifi NIC?
<Nippoo> join #debian
<Nippoo> gah
<Nippoo> forgot teh slash =)
<nothlit> Nippoo, btw #debian 'moved' to OFTC
<Nippoo> nothlit: m?
<Nippoo> #oftc?
<nothlit> Nippoo, no the irc network
<Nippoo> oh
<nevron> how can i logon as root
<Nippoo> ok
<nothlit> !sudo | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Temp_pennywise> Ive accidenly remvoed madwifi from /usr/src/linux-headers/drivers
<Temp_pennywise> how do i get it back
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, reinstall the header
<nothlit> s
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, ive already done that
<Temp_pennywise> didnt work
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, purge and reinstall them
<wasp_ems> hello..does anyone know how i can remove from the dock the two side white bars it has?
<christopherl> who's owner root, I want to install on a folder but have not permission, how do I change that?
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, how? ;p
<nothlit> wasabi_, you can't really unless you do some hacking, thats how gnome-panel is
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, sudo aptitude purge headerspackage && sudo aptitude install headerspackage
<wasp_ems> notbbt, is the hacking easy to do?
<Wooksta> does anyone know of any tutorials for installing 32bit firefox / flash etc on 64bit edgy?
<nothlit> wasp_ems, i wouldn't know, haven't done it
<nothlit> Wooksta, look on ubuntuforums and the wiki
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, ok, thx :)
<wasp_ems> nothlit, ok..thanx allot
<nothlit> wasp_ems, you mean thegrabby things right? not the arrows to hide it?
<wasp_ems> nothlit, yes
<wasp_ems> nothlit, the grappby bitts
<nothlit> yeah, not possible from the config dialog
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> thanx
<Klony> german or english herre?
<nevron> nothlt so if i write "gksodu fglrx.ko" it should leave me with fglrx.konf in the gui is it right
<MasterLexx> eng
<Klony> can somebody help me
<po0f> nevron: What are you trying to do?
<Klony> with suse an ubuntu
<Klony> i have a suse pc and a ubuntu pc
<Klony> now i will files exchange
<nevron> i am trying to let fglrxkonf to owerwrite my xorg.conf so that i can have a dual head with big desktop setting
<Klony> but i don't know how can i do
<po0f> nevron: Is it a GUI or console app?
<dark-shadow> any one got a clue on how to apply 3d desktop switching to ubuntu 6.10
<nothlit> !3ddesktop
<nothlit> !beryl
<dark-shadow> any one got a clue on how to apply 3d desktop switching to ubuntu 6.10
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nevron> poof it has a gui but when i run it from the gui
<nothlit> If you're asking what you say you're asking, use 3ddesktop, if you're asking what i think you're asking, use beryl
<dark-shadow> nothlit, how do i install it ?
<nevron> it somehow doesnt overwrite my xorg
<po0f> nevron: `gksu appname` then.
<nothlit> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Klony> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Klony> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nothlit> dark-shadow, if you use beryl, use the guides at wiki.beryl-project.org
<nothlit> dark-shadow, do not just try and install and use it on your own
<nevron> ok but no luck here it never overwrites when i restart x i see that all my settings are back to the old conf
<nothlit> nevron, that means you didn't save the changes
<nevron> i click apply
<nevron> and then close the app
<Klony> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nothlit> nevron, probably because the program you were using didn't have root privileges
<nevron> nothlit it asks the password with a prompt and i do enter it
<nevron> no matter what i did it just gets back to the old conf
<dark-shadow> nothlit, does it support Intel 945 GM vga cards ?
<nothlit> nevron, make sure you're passing aticonfig the right options
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, it didnt work..
<nothlit> dark-shadow, i'm not sure, you'll have to look into that, probably
<kkaisare> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, what didn't work?
<nevron> i am but still no luck i a running dual right now but i can only drag the icons from one desktop to the other not the windows or apps it wont let me
<ollekalle> question: I have problems to get my TV-out working on my nvidia card. When I am console (and also when I am editing my BIOS settings) it works fine and the TV shows everything but as soon as I start x I get into troubles. If I just start x I get a lots of chessboard-looking patterns on my TV and if I lower frequencies in my XOrg.conf the log file states that there are no matching resolutions to use. Any ideas on what can be wr
<nothlit> dark-shadow, help.ubuntu.com/community/Video <-- intel driver help
<nothlit> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, madwifi didnt come back into /drivers
<Temp_pennywise> i purged and installed just like you told me
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, what package did that come from? try reinstalling restricted modules and linux source if thats what you used
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, otherwise just reinstall all your kernel packages
<kkaisare> Greetings, everyone. I am planning to buy a new computer, and while it isn't a make-or-break issue yet, I was wondering if there are any good 3D cards with open source drivers? I presume nvidioa isn't. ATi?
<nothlit> kkaisare, opensource drivers = intel or old ati cards, (look into the radeon driver support list, not the fglrx)
<nevron> nothlit i read all the forums i talked to dbo yesterday i reconfigured my x server about 10 times but i still cant get the big desktop feature under fglrx with a radeon 9800 pro
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit,  I dont remember which package.... and ive already reinstalled restricted modules havnt tried linux source yet..
<kkaisare> nothlit: Hmm. Nothing near top of the line, is it?
<PupUser60b4b1why> hello.  a question.  can one pause mencoder during the an encode?
<nothlit> kkaisare, of what?
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, ok, aptitude search ~ilinux
<kkaisare> nothlit: video cards with open source drivers?
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, and reinstall all those packages, it might be in one of those
<nothlit> kkaisare, oh yeah, but thats how the video card manufacturers keep their proprietary information and designs
<nothlit> nevron, oh, well dbo knows a lot more about X configurations than I do
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, is there a way to install all at once ?
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, sudo aptitude reinstall ~ilinux
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, ok thx! :)
<nevron> why does fglrx.konf keep rolling back when i change the settings
<nevron> that is the main problem
<malc_> Is there any desktop widgets for gnome?  Like an equivalent to Superkaramba on kde
<po0f> nevron: Does it show you the whole xorg.conf that it would have saved if it worked?
<kkaisare> malc_: I remember something about desklets.
<po0f> malc_: adeklets or gdekslets?
<nothlit> adesklets is awesome
<malc_> Thanks guys I will go and have a google
<po0f> Blar, typos.
<nothlit> but the (cruddy) equivalent to superkaramba is gdesklets
<nevron> if it did is there a way to overwrite my xorg.conf with some other file using sudo
<kkaisare> po0f: adesklets - do they work on XFCE?
<frogzoo> malc_: gdesklets ? but they're pretty buggy
<po0f> nevron: That's what I was getting at, just copy & paste it to a file in your home dir, and `sudo cp` it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<nevron> ok i ll try that i hope this one works po0f thanx for the idea
<po0f> kkaisare: I don't use them, I always thought they were pretty useless.  ;)
<Hoag> Hey all. I've just gone through a HOWTO to install a Broadcom Wireless card. All steps seem to have work, but rather than making it work it seems to have.. removed the card from the network configuration menu... What do I do?
<po0f> nevron: `sudo cp /etx/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak` before you do anything.
<ldvx> hello, somebody knows if there is a gnome-pannel program to control rhythmbox? :D
<nevron> ok i know i ll backit up first
<po0f> s/etx/etc/
<wasp_ems> what is the link you use to create a trashbin on your desktop?i found a hidden one in my home but i cannot make that open
<plesnivyjano> pls past someone output of vgdisplay -v
<plesnivyjano> paste
<po0f> wasp_ems: In gconf-editor, apps->nautilus->desktop.
<wasp_ems> po0f, thanx
<nothlit> kkaisare, adesklets is DE independent :)
<ezebe> hi, trying to upgrade dapper>edgy, but during download phase it fails to find package.gz files from http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubun...86/Packages.gz is this likely my fault or not?
<po0f> ezebe: Down for now.
<ompaul> ezebe, caution, upgrade is Dapper to Edgy using only offical repos
<kkaisare> nothlit: Thanks. :) Was looking through the site right now.
<ompaul> ezebe, others _may_ cause you grief
<ezebe> oh ok thanks, I'll wait a while then
<nothlit> kkaisare, the nice thing is that it is as resource light as conky :)
<Klony> how will i superuser?
<po0f> Klony: Via sudo or gksu.
<Klony> im terminal?
<po0f> Klony: FOrmer for command line, latter for GUI.
<Klony> forgat it
<kkaisare> nothlit: Hmm... Now that IS interesting
<ace> Hi again all
<ace> is RAID 1D (Duplexing) possible in ubuntu????? i really want this!!!!
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, That didnt work either....
<plesnivyjano> i have a roblem vith lvm it looks like lvdisplay shows exatly the same thing as lvdisplay -v...any ideas?
<nothlit> kkaisare, if you use the nicest resource monitor, you may have to edit the config if you don't have all the /dev devices like temp and whatnot
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, what were you missing again?
<Prometheus_> .
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, heh, madwifi in /drivers
<po0f> nothlit: Madwifi drivers I think.
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: I am looking at the package contents for linux-restricted-modules and I see the driver right in there, are you sure you reinstalle dit correctly?
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, this is what i write: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname-r)
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, well I don't have madwifi in my /usr/src
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, did you try reinstalling all madwifi packages?
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: There are no errors?
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, i only have 1 madwifi package...
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, not a single one
<nothlit> Temp_pennywise, did you reinstall that?
<Temp_pennywise> nothlit, Yes
<po0f> Temp_pennywise: Did it even reinstall, or just exit with the 0 packages blah blah blah crap?
<Hoag> Hey all. I've just gone through a HOWTO to install a Broadcom Wireless card. All steps seem to have work, but rather than making it work it seems to have.. removed the card from the network configuration menu... What do I do?
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, im suer that it reinstalled because i had to download some nvidia drivers to get ubuntu working again
<nevron> how do i install x11 open source ati radeon drivers
<Faar> Installed FlashPlayer Plugin for Firefox, but now when I enter a site with Flash Firefox closes. Any ideas?
<ootput> hi guys, does anyone know which subforum (if it exists) I should use to ask aboot ubuntu + beryl?
<apokryphos> ootput: #ubuntuforums
<po0f> ootput: Desktop Environments seems the likeliest.
<apokryphos> ootput: if you mean which channel, then #ubuntu-xgl
<ootput> po0f: yeah, wasn't too sure if it was considered 3rd party
<ootput> apokryphos: appear to be full of stunned mullets atm :D
<apokryphos> then idle
<ootput> yes
<PhibreOptix> Faar: Which version of FlashPlayer did you install?
<markeib> at startup i always have to do sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia (ubuntu) do you know how i can avoid this?
<Alarm> hello. i did download the latest jdk. and copied the bin file into the /usr/local and did run the ./jdk... command. (with root) the directory jdk16.0 was succesfully installed. but when i type java -version 1.4.2 is appeared . i guess the installation wasnt successful, what can be done ? i did follow the instractions from sun, but doesnt say much. just 1-2 things that i did follow
<plesnivyjano> noone is using LVM here?
<ootput> plesnivyjano: surely not, as I am
<wasp_ems> when i stretch my icons on the desktop do i use more cpu?
<po0f> Alarm: echo $PATH
<po0f> Alarm: Does 1.4.2's dir appear before 1.6.0's?
<Faar> PhibreOptix : I just used the update to "Install Plugin" showed in a flash form?
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:/usr/local$ echo $PATH
<Alarm> JAVA_HOME
<PhibreOptix> Faar: Lemme go grab you the link for the new version of flash player
<Alarm> i didnt really get what you mean with the 1.4.2 dir appear. its only one directory it was created, named jdk1.6.0
<po0f> Alarm: According to `java -version`, you have 1.4.2 installed somewhere though.
<PhibreOptix> Faar: Also, can you open up Firefox and type in about:plugins
<wasp_ems> does anyone know how u change the defaults keys on xmms?
<Alarm> so, what would be the next step ?
<Jowi> Alarm, "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<po0f> Alarm: JAVA_HOME is the only thing returned from `echo $PATH`?
<Alarm> po0f:  yes
<Faar> PhibreOptix : Thanks, Ill have a go at trying to re-install flashplayer
<po0f> Alarm: You messed up somewhere along the way then.
<PhibreOptix> Faar: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Alarm> cool :) hope that doesnt mean for me a new fresh installation of ubuntu
<po0f> Alarm: Did you have to change anything in ~/.bashrc in the howto you followed?
<Jowi> Alarm, try what i said. you should have the two versions to chose from
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:/usr/local$ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Alarm> bash: sudo: command not found
<Alarm> sudo not found ? whats that now, a few mins ago i did use sudo
<Jowi> ummm. no sudo?
<po0f> Alarm: Your PATH is messed up.
<w30> ! video capture cards
<po0f> Alarm: What did the howto tell you to do exactly?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video capture cards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> path need a checkup
<Alarm> well i did run PATH="JAVA_HOME" hoping to fix it
<Alarm> but it seems that made everything worse
<po0f> Alarm: `unset PATH`
<w30> ! tv tuner card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv tuner card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alarm> ok did this
<po0f> Alarm: Now what does `echo $PATH` say?
<zero_> hola gente
<jpjacobs> Alarm, it should have been PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME
<Alarm> this time nothing at all
<zero_> buenos dias desde espaa
<mobal> heeya
<hjmills> zero #ubuntu-es
<jpjacobs> Alarm, i would just open a new shell
<w30> I installed an ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card in my box, anyone got any suggestions on a help url to get it going?
<mobal> whats the difference beetween soft and hard link?
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ echo $PATH
<Alarm> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<dvarsam> hello
<CharminTheMoose> I have a dell 1450 wireless usb adapter and Using ndiswrapper i can get the adapter to work but i can't when i use wep encryption.the wep is set at 10 character encryption
<Alarm> ok now something comes out
<dvarsam>  /join #forum-ambassadors
<Alarm> i guess we fixed something. a few mins ago java -version didnt have an output. now it shows again 1.4.2
<Temp_pennywise> po0f, what if i delete all files that madwifi package installed and then reinstall them, sometimes the kernel doesnt get this configured rightly if i have understand things correctly
<Alarm> back where we started from :)
<po0f> Alarm: Where did you install 1.6.0 to?
<Alarm> so the jdk1.6.0 folder in /usr/local doesnt mean that jdk is also installed
<fyrestrtr> w30: I would suggest looking it up at http://pvrhw.goldfish.org/tiki-pvrhwdb.php first
<Alarm> well i have copied the bin file into /usr/local and run the ./jdk as root
<Alarm> now i got a directory jdk1.6.0 in the /usr/local
<w30> fyrestrtr, ok, good I will check that out thanks.
<Alarm> with all the bin , demo and other files of java
<po0f> Alarm: Move it back and try this: PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin
<Alarm> move it back ? what do u mean with that.
<po0f> Alarm: Err, PATH=/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin:$PATH.
<nevron> can someone guide me to install ati open source drivers
<Alarm> ok did that
<po0f> Alarm: Now what does `which java` say?
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ java -version
<Alarm> java version "1.6.0"
<Alarm> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105
<Alarm> seems that it works
<po0f> Alarm: Yay.  :D
<Alarm> now a normal qustion. what happens with the older java that i have on my system ?
<po0f> Alarm: It rots there until you unistall/delete it.
<nevron> po0f can you help me install open source ati drivers
<Jaak_> how do i start an app on startup so it'll run at the login screen (not a session), i need synergy to start...
<loco_gr[away] > nevron: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Alarm> how could i delete it ? dont want to remove something that will remove also libraries needed or i dont know what else. if its easy to answer. if not i guess i'll have to google it this time
<po0f> Alarm: I would just keep it, just in case.
<xitrox> where can i set which program loads which extension (for example mpg)
<tengil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37552/ can anybody take a look at this. I tried installing azureus and that is what happens when i try to start it
<Jowi> Jaak_, you don't. well, not inside the login screen at least. you can start it before the login appears though.
<Alarm> okie po0f , thank you a lot. really helpful :)
<po0f> Alarm: Np.  ;D
<Alarm> where can i find simple information about "PATH" command , i see there is no manual in terminal
<Jaak_> Jowi, how do i do that?
<nothlit> path isnt a command
<nothlit> export is
<Alarm> so what does path do in a few words ?
<Alarm> for example: PATH=/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin:$PATH
<po0f> Alarm: add "PATH=/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin:$PATH" to ~/.bashrc and you should be fine.
<Jowi> Jaak_, you put the script (or the link to it) in /etc/init.d then you create a link from /etc/init.d/myscript to /etc/rc2.d/S90myscript
<compengi> hi gnomefreak
<nothlit> PATH doesn't do anything, its a variable
<Alarm> okie
<Jowi> Jaak_, or something similar to that. see if your app isn't already in /etc/init.d first. if it is you can run "sudo update-rc.d myscript defaults"
<Alarm> po0f:  just copy the line you gave me in the  file ? there is plenty of other stuff writen
<Jaak_> Jowi, thanks!
<po0f> Alarm: Add it towards the end.  I like to add a comment to stuff as well.
<Jowi> np Jaak_ if you need more detailed help - pm me
<Alarm> ok did it
<po0f> Alarm: Changes will take place when you open up a new terminal.
<Alarm> okie
<po0f> Alarm: Have fun with Java.  (eww!)  ;P
<Alarm> hope so too :)
<freakyfrag> anybody can help us getting an siemens amilo m7400 working with wlan
<freakyfrag> we have to start the wifi card with echo 1 > /proc/driver/wireless/radio
<freakyfrag> and we get permission denied
<freakyfrag> even if we try this with sudo
<Starcraftmazter> I can't find my $PATH setting anywhere, I've looked in: ~/.bashrc, /etc/profile, /etc/bash.bashrc  - and it isn't anywhere to be found, where the heck is it?
<Starcraftmazter> yo?
<knight>  how to run linuxlogo on each tty after startup?
<Jowi> Starcraftmazter, it's in etc/environment
<Starcraftmazter> thanks!
<Starcraftmazter> is there a way to implement a change without a restart?
<knight> hi...  how to run linuxlogo on each tty after startup?
<wasp_ems> does anyone know how i can upload a photo in google?
<rambo3> no
<jpjacobs> knight, i guess this is something in /etc/inittab
<l3mr> i'm having some problems fully understanding shorewall traffic shaping. i have a setup: isp->firewall(eth1)->firewall.local(eth2)->local machines... now, if i want to guarantee certain local machines a ping of 50 or less, where to i have to do the shaping, on eth2 or eth1?
<compengi> wasp_ems, this is ubuntu support channel, you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic and ask
<wasp_ems> ok
<Starcraftmazter> coool
<Starcraftmazter> WOOOHOOOO mysql works 8)
<CharminTheMoose> I have a dell 1450 wireless usb adapter and Using ndiswrapper i can get the adapter to work but i can't when i use wep encryption.the wep is set at 10 character encryption
<frogzoo> jpjacobs: no inittab in edgy
<rambo3> use iwconfig with s: pass
<rambo3> CharminTheMoose, is it set to hex
<CharminTheMoose> rambo3:yes
<CharminTheMoose> it's set to hex
<CharminTheMoose> but if i set to ascii,dmesg complains something along the lines of:'eth1:setting encryption key 1 failed'
<rambo3> CharminTheMoose, try with iwconfig
<CharminTheMoose> rambo3:With s:password?
<rambo3> yeah
<concept10> Could someone do me a favor and post the swap entry in /etc/fstab (Edgy)
<CharminTheMoose> rather iwconfig eth1 key s:password?
<rambo3> and do it from start iwconfig essid  , mode key
<CharminTheMoose> do i put the entire thing on a single line?
<christiane> Hello. When I boot the script /etc/init.d/cryptdisks finishes with an error "wrong passphrase" but it doesn't ask me. When I later do the same from runlevel 2 it works. Any idea?
<rambo3> CharminTheMoose, yes
<rambo3> no
<CharminTheMoose> ?
<Faar> So I reinstalled Firefox, but still when I access a Flash site Firefox closes down, aditionally, my whole system has slowed own and even moving a windows lags.
<concept10> christiane, try with sudo
<defrysk> fear , what flash-package do you have installed ?
<rambo3> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid ??? && sudo eth1 iwconfig mode managed && sudo eth1 iwconfig  key s:??? && sudo dhclient eth1
<christiane> concept10: I think /etc/rc* is already executed as root.
<Faar> defrysk : I unistalled it (Ubuntu Add/Remove).
<concept10> christiane, you said ./etc/init.d/cr*
<defrysk> Faar, was the name flashplugin-nonfree ?
<CharminTheMoose> rambo3:will I have to update my /etc/network/interfaces?
<rambo3> if it works then yes
<Faar> defrysk : Macromedia FlashPlgin
<CharminTheMoose> k,i'll try it rambo3
<CharminTheMoose> :)
<defrysk> Faar, the name of the package
<christiane> concept10: Yes, that's were the symlinks in /etc/rc* point to.
<hexidigital_> does anyone know how to remove the pixelated border from Konsole, to make it appear truely transparent?
<concept10> christiane, did you try it?
<Spitz_2> Hi
<defrysk> faar ?
<Faar> defrysk : Ah, ok. Yes it was. I could live with that Firefox gets funny but not that the whole system slows down.
<CharminTheMoose> wait rambo3: isn't it supposed to be in hex? 'cos wep is in hex?
<defrysk> you are sure the package name is not flashplayer-mozilla Faar ?
<Spitz_2> May I interrump you guys for a sec please? ( It's a little question...)
<joelliot> Faar  check this link  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213878&highlight=firefox+crash+dapper
<Faar> defrysk : Version: 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (flashplugin-nonfree)
<rambo3> CharminTheMoose, yes , but i told you to use iwconfig to see whats happining and maby get error
<defrysk> Faar, ok
<defrysk> !flash9 | Faar
<ubotu> Faar: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<CharminTheMoose> rambo3:ok,thanks for the help
<christiane> concept10: Try what? Running as root? Yes, of course, otherwise I wouldn't have access to the device where the luks partition resides.
<Faar> joelliot : Havent read the whole thread, but  cannot even start a site with flash, Firefox does not hang, it shuts down.
<eilker> hi i am looking for printable version of man pages...
<Faar> defrysk : Ill have a look around for that
<Spitz_2> I try to compile new kernel with this command spitz@desktop:/usr/src/linux$ sudo cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config && sudo make oldconfig && sudo make xconfig
<defrysk> Faar, get flash9 by enabling backorts
<defrysk> Faar, ok
<Z> what is minicom
<rambo3> Faar,  clear cache , you maby have some open source flash player
<hexidigi1al_> sorry, if anyone answered my question... my connection dropped
<defrysk> rambo3, no he has the non-free
<concept10> christiane, I don't  understand what you are trying to do.  If you want to use something in /etc/init.d/*  you need to use sudo... whats the problem with that?>
<Faar> rambo3 : Cache in firefox is cleared.
<Spitz_2> I keep enter hit, and then I got this : # configuration written to .config , but after that I got these error message ( I commented all wacom things in my xorg.conf )
<Spitz_2> scripts/kconfig/qconf arch/i386/Kconfig X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Z> what is minicom package
<Z> How to use winmodem in linux
<Faar> What has Flash to do with my system? Not running Firefox -> not running flashplayer -> system slows down?
<joelliot> Faar : I have the following code from the edgy unofficial guide
<Z> how to use winmodem in ubuntu
<joelliot> Note: if firefox crashes when visiting a website with flash content, do the following:
<joelliot> sudo gedit /usr/bin/firefoxand add the following line as last but one line of the file:
<joelliot> 
<joelliot> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<joelliot> 
<joelliot> Now firefox shouldn't crash anymore. (Launchpad bug report: [1] )
<Z> how can i config my dail-up in linux
<frogzoo> Z: maybe you can get a driver, maybe you can't -> linmodem.org
<Z> ???
<Z> tell more
<Faar> joelliot : Ill have a try
<christiane> concept10: The problem is: When I run (yes, with sudo) the script in /etc/init.d/cryptdisks everything is fine and the program cryptsetup that's called by the script prompts for a passphrase. When the script is executed on system boot it doesn't ask for the passphrase; it just prints "wrong password".
<Faar> joeilliot : What does "add the following line as last but one line of the file:" mean? Not the last line but, the second to last?
<Alarm> i just downloaded some cx88 chip drivers and want to install them. i found from the homepage : http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/build.html at the very bottom some instructions. are those instructions of how to install the drivers or am i looking somewhere completely wrong ?
<Faar> joelliot : Still dies on me :( Reinstall whole Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Z: that url should be linmodems.org
<Z> it doesn help me
<Z> anything else
<Z> help me pls
<joelliot> Faar: I have pasted the relevant section from the unofficial guide at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37562/
<joelliot> plx. check it out
<sadeq> Hi,
<Z> :'(pls
<sadeq> I want to install CLE266 (UniChorom Direver) in Degy (6.10) but I can not
<sadeq> is there any one can help me?
<nevron> i need the ati open source drivers where can i get it
<dark-shadow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xitrox> how can i compare two directories? (with subdirectories)
<christiane> xitrox: rdiff?
<xitrox> thx i had forgotten what the name was, christiane :)
<Zodiac|Linux> how to install vlc?
<serioussven> afternoon, I can't seem to find the GTK-2 Dev package, I allready enabled the multiverse.
<xitrox> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Zodiac|Linux> then it needs: "libgnutls12"
<QwertyM> Zodiac|Linux, sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-*
<kekko> ma qua s parla sl in inglese?
<QwertyM> apt-get will get the dependency for you
<Russel> hiho
<QwertyM> hello
<Russel> where can i find a smp (hyperthreading) kernel?
<kekko> help me for synscan
<serioussven> never mind, libgtk was my answer...
<nevron> please some one tell me where to find ati open surce drivers
<QwertyM> Russel, for HT / Dual cored machines - sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Russel> thx
<nevron> come on there are 910 people here can you please tell me where to find the open source ati drivers?
<QwertyM> Russel, remember, you need to reinstall nvidia drivers if you have a card of theirs
<QwertyM> for the specific kernel again
<Russel> k...
<Spitz_2> nevron: They are normally already installed on your system I think. Just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf & change 'vesa' to 'radeon'
<blue-frog> nevron: synpatic is a good place to look for things
<nevron> how would it be listed
<blue-frog> nevron: search for fglrx
<any> hi
<nevron> i searched for ati and radeon but couldnt find anything
<knight> hi.. is rc.local executed after gettys?
<nevron> ok i have the fglrx but i dont want to use it
<kekko> configure: error: libdnet not found
<nevron> will fglrx let me run aiglx?
<frogzoo> nevron: the ati drivers in the stock repos are open source
<any> Why is the version of the fglrx driver never the same as the kernel module ?
<frogzoo> nevron: the closed source is called fglrx
<knight> hi guys.. is rc.local executed after gettys?
<knight> is dere any man page for rc.local???
<nevron> i have installed fglrx
<vook> How would I go about limiting system resource usage on a process (cpu time, memory, etc...)?
<nevron> but will it let me run aiglx?
<frogzoo> knight: "This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel." - so I suppose yes
<blue-frog> nevron: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu
<Nippoo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zeroGraph> !acl
<ubotu> acl: Access control list utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.39-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 220 kB
<nevron> i am reading now
<zeroGraph> Anyone know something about ACLs in Ubuntu? Can't find something decent to read.
<vook> I ask for debugging purposes.  A process keeps spiraling out of control, going into a loop, taking up 100% of cputime.  How could I limit such a process to only 10% of system resources when it goes into this endless loop?
<vook> short of using a VM, that is.
<frogzoo> !permissions | zeroGraph
<ubotu> zeroGraph: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<qos> hey foks
<qos> folks :)
<nevron> ok they say that edgy is already shipped with aiglx
<sebest> hello anyone know why nautiluse doesn't want to delete folder created like this: mkdir toto && sudo chown nobody:nogroup toto
<frogzoo> zeroGraph: you may also like eiciel - acl's under nautilus
<nevron> i have beryl and is i can run it through xgl but how do i create a session of aiglx
<shinobi2> are people going to update repository for dapper?  vim 7 is not there
<zeroGraph> frogzoo Oh, justr tho
<blue-frog> sebest: you are not owner of the folder
<sebest> blue-frog i'm the owner of the parent
<sebest> and i can delete it using the shell
<sebest> mkdir toto && sudo chown nobody:nogroup toto && rmdir toto  <- works
<blue-frog> sebest: sudo chown nobody:nogroup toto,  you are owner of toto?
<sebest> blue-frog i'm not the owner of toto, but i'm the owner of the parent folder of toto
<zeroGraph> frogzoo: *sorry, Enter key is too big*, I'm still reading about this so I don't know everything - but shouldn't ACL be workiung by default, and I mean ACLs, not the standard filerights system.
<qos> something killed my alsa system. i can't use "aplay <file>" to play a wav file... it always says that there is an error during opening the audiodevice. with root rights i can use the command.
<nevron> how do i start an aiglx session
<sebest> blue-frog, give it a try in your home dir
<vook> sebest: it doesn't matter if you are the owner of the parent.  If you own /home/myuser, and root owns /home/myuser/folder, you cannot remove folder.
<frogzoo> zeroGraph: oh they're there in the filesystem, but with no tools, you can't access them
<blue-frog> sebest: indeed and nautilus deletes it perfectly..
<vook> sebest: you want NIS or active dirschmectory if you want permissions to propogate.
<sebest> vook : i think you can
<frogzoo> sebest: of course you can delete toto, as long as you created in your home, wont' work in /tmp though
<wasp_ems> is there a simple application i can add to see my ram usage?
<nothlit> That's because /tmp has a stick bit set
<zeroGraph> frogzoo: Thanks, been reading about how they should work in a book, but when they didn't I got confused :) So it's alright then.
<wasp_ems> like system monitor is for cpu?
<nothlit> sticky*
<sebest> frogzoo, yes that's why /tmp has the sticky bit
<malt> http://www.m4lt.com/~c0rk/uploaded/cvcv.bmp, why will my apache server not open that bmp file like that rest of the images like jpg
<sebest> but my nautilus doesn't want to delete such file
<wasp_ems> found it ok
<frogzoo> sebest: so what's your problem?
<frogzoo> zeroGraph: ...AND you need to mount the filesystem with the 'act' option
<vook> sebest: oops, you are right
<sebest> frogzoo, my problem is that nautilus doesn't want to remove such folders
<frogzoo> zeroGraph: s/act/acl
<sebest> frogzoo : it display a little lock on the icon and refuse to delete it
<lardarse> which forum section is the best to look in for information on getting dual monitor setups to work?
<frogzoo> sebest: ok, it's a bug
* vook hangs head in shame.
<blue-frog> sebest: use the delete function of nautilus not the move to trash
<sebest> blue-frog, i don't have a delete option in the right click menu
<frogzoo> sebest: nautilus won't do it for me (edgy)
<lardarse> sebest: shift+delete
<blue-frog> sebest: edit/preferences/behavior
<vook> sebest: I've experienced what you are experiencing.  At one point I added something to .bashrc to chown everything back to me.me in my home directory and recursively at login, but it became too cumbersome.
<blue-frog> sebest: include delete command
<sebest> shift+delete works
<frogzoo> sebest: oh you know why this doesn't work ?
<zeroGraph> frogzoo: Hmm, is there a step-by-step guide you know of?
<sebest> frogzoo, because it tries to move it
<sebest> ?
<frogzoo> sebest: because nautilus doesn't delete - it moves, & you don't have rights to create a nouser file
<dark-shadow> whats a good media player that plays DVD, mp3 & mpeg/avi/wmv
<blue-frog> sebest: and shift del  is the equivalent of the delete submenu
<sebest> but IMO, this is definitly a bug, it should tell me it can't move it and propose to delete it
<wasp_ems> for some reason my cpu goes very easily to 100% and my ram shows 38% used by programs and 61% by cache..any ideas why this might be happening?
<saharaab> hi all
<vook> sebest: eh, I almost recall bringing something like this up in #gnome once.  I think that is by design.
<blue-frog> dark-shadow: vlc
<frogzoo> wasp_ems: it's typical for linux to use unused ram for cache - but the high cpu is not good - try 'top' or 'htop' to pin down the guilty process
<sebest> vook: but it should be fixed, it's quite annoying :)
<dark-shadow> with gui ?
<blue-frog> dark-shadow: yes
<vook> I prefer gnome over the others asthetically at least, but I do recall having problems with nautilus in the past.  I recommend the shell for all file functions, or if really daring, midnight commander.  Otherwise, fear the wrath of the kde people.
<wasp_ems> frogzoo, after i go into top..how do i see which one is using the more cpu?is it supposed to be the first one?
<vook> sebest: I hear ya.
<jrib> !players | dark-shadow
<ubotu> dark-shadow: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dark-shadow> which is the best that joins all formats , almost like a media player performs on winblows
<jrib> dark-shadow: I don't think there really is one, use one of the audio players to keep a music library and use a video player to play your videos
<dark-shadow> thx
<gephalt> what application can i use to edit .pdf files-
<zeroGraph> dark-shadow: Vlc is very nice, handles pretty much everything, exists as a windoze version aswell
<gephalt> like creating bookmarks- that sorta thing
<gephalt> evince doesnt seem to do that
<dark-shadow> thx all, vlc it is
<knight> ubuntu rules... bye
<zeroGraph> dark-shadow: think the package name is wxvlc
<frogzoo> wasp_ems: if you press 'P' top will sort by cpu
<gephalt> anyone?
<wasp_ems> frogzoo, thanx
<gephalt> there's the adobe reader version on linux- wonder whether acrobat is available
<frogzoo> gephalt: wine might be an option
<frogzoo> !appdb | gephalt
<ubotu> gephalt: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<zeroGraph> gephalt: From what I've heard, (note: don't know for sure), you need a special Adobe program to actually _edit_ .pdf files.
<Saturnus-irc> Anybody know how to change the settings for gnome terminal (xterm)? By default the gnome terminal shows the path to the folder you're in, and it makes it quite unreadable if you're deep inside the three-structure.
<Duesentrieb> hi all - i have a problem with alsa; I have been trying to install a manual build of it to make it work with my soundcard. it didn't go well, so i triewd to --reinstall all the alsa stuff using apt.
<Duesentrieb> but now, the kernel module snd_hda_intel is no longer foun
<Duesentrieb> i musst be missing something, or messed something up badly.
<Duesentrieb> so.... how can i fix this?
<gephalt> if wine works- i'll use the acrobat copy i use in windows. :)
<jrib> Saturnus-irc: $PS1 gets set in ~/.bashrc, that's what you want to edit.  Google for "bash prompt customization" (maybe)
<frogzoo> Saturnus-irc: set PS1 in ~/.bashrc
<Duesentrieb> Saturnus-irc: the prompt is handeled by the shell, not the terminal. It is controlled using the $PS1. Look into the bash manual, search fro "prompt".
<Duesentrieb> bah, too late :)
<Duesentrieb> anyway - if modprobe doesn't find a module, what could be wrong? it should be installed - how can i check?
<frogzoo> Duesentrieb: lsmod |grep module
<mhb> Hi all
<mhb> anyone know how to fix this error in a wlan card: [17185356.952000]  wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 06!
<Duesentrieb> frogzoo: that doesnt find it.
<spitz> Hi, I just compiled kernel 2.19 but when I try to boot it, I got this error : /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell
<spitz> /bin/sh: can't acces tty. Job control turned off
<frogzoo> Duesentrieb: which module?
<spitz> Does anybody knows what it means?
<niekie> Can anyone comment on why ALSA does not work on my laptop, but works on the next reboot if I remove /var/lib/alsa/asound.state? (though after rebooting again, it fails to work again)
<Duesentrieb> frogzoo: snd_hda_intel (its an alsa driver)
<wasp_ems> sorry to be off topic but because i am getting no answer in #kopete can anyone help me in why when sending files they are sent really slow?
<ken_> Hello! i need some help. I downloaded and installed a application named geogebra. I can run it by double clickting the .jar file in the /opt directory. Now i want to add a shortcut to it in the applications>other> menu. How do i do it?
<ken_> a
<frogzoo> Duesentrieb: locate snd_hda_intel
<Duesentrieb> hehe
<CharminTheMoose> hey everybody
<Duesentrieb> yea, right
<Duesentrieb> no output
<jrib> ken_: right click on the ubuntu icon in the menu, edit menu
<Duesentrieb> hm... what package should it be in?
<Duesentrieb> i thought i have all the alsa stuff re-installed
<ken_> jrib: Thank you it is done!
<jrib> Duesentrieb: change the underscores to dashes
<niekie> Anyone got any idea? If I do OSS, sound does not work, except for headphones, which is quite annoying (also, I can not record anything)
<niekie> So I really want to get ALSA to work.
<frogzoo> niekie: if you're running edgy, you should use esd
<niekie> frogzoo, eh?
<niekie> frogzoo, I am doing so.
<ken_> I need help: I downloaded the source for a animation software called KTOON. I extracted it and now the folder is lying on my desktop. Can someone tell me how to compile this thing, using checkinstall. Moreover i dont have the command 'checkinstall' available which library-package will i need?
<niekie> Though for sound driver ;)
<Saturnus-irc> Thanks for the help pointing me to bash. I was already looking at the bash config files, but couldn't find the right variable. :)
<ajopaul_> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<frogzoo> niekie: sys -> prefs-> sound - enable s/w mixing = esd
<jrib> !compile | ken_
<ubotu> ken_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Duesentrieb> jrib: ah, yea, then it finds files.
<niekie> frogzoo, that is enabled ;)
<spitz> Can anybody help me with my problem? :p
<Duesentrieb> jrib, frogzoo: ok... i see snd-hda-intel.ko for several kernels, but not for the one i'm currently using. where do i get it from?
<niekie> frogzoo, though, the OSS mixer works, but ALSA mixer doesn't ;)
<rm_you> Is anyone here on a MacBook>
<jrib> Duesentrieb: linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 owns that file for me (for that kernel)
<rm_you> ?
<jrib> !anyone | rm_you
<ubotu> rm_you: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Duesentrieb> jrib: right - but i'm using 10-generic (because it supports dual core). and i don't see the .ko for that.
<rm_you> ok.... in that case:
<zeroGraph> !funny-manpages
<ubotu> funny-manpages: more funny manpages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-5 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Duesentrieb> i'm pretty sure it used the be there, though...
<CharminTheMoose> when I do 'sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:<mypassword> [1] ' i get the following error mesage: error for wireless request 'set encode' (8B2A) set failed on device eth1 ; invalid argument
<jrib> Duesentrieb: linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko   too
<Duesentrieb> jrib: odd... perhaps i should re-install the kernel.
<christiane> My problem booting with cryptsetup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/62751
<rm_you> When compiling a kernel module for the motion sensor built in to MacBooks (module name: ams), it complains that I am missing a bunch of headers that should be present in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/include/asm/, and I can't figure out why they aren't there... Has anyone else experienced this very specific problem? >_>
<Duesentrieb> > ll /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/
<Duesentrieb> total 0
<Duesentrieb> odd.
<jrib> Duesentrieb: dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic | grep snd-hda-intel
<Duesentrieb> rm_you: have you installed the kernel header package?
<oskude> rm_you: have you installed the "linux-headers-*" package ? (where * is your kernel)
<rm_you> Duesentrieb: yes.
<rm_you> oskude: yes, it is installd
<Duesentrieb> rm_you: maybe the build script is looking in the wrong place, then
<Duesentrieb> try to find out where the headers actually are, and set the appropriate options/variables/symlinks
<oskude> rm_you: does it say which file is not found ? can _you_ find it on the hd ?
<minimec> Hi. It's the first time I have to install some Nvidia drivers for a linux system. My question: Should I use the 'official linux-restricted-modules from the restricted repo or the 9629 nVidia driver I found here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA#Installing_from_repository ?
<rm_you> I did an updatedb, and then tried to locate a couple of them.... they appear on my system, but in the asm-powerpc/ directory.... but this mac uses an intel chip, and asm/ is correctly linked to asm-i386/, which does not have the right includes
<Duesentrieb> jrib: yea, it's in there. guess it got removed when installing the manual alsa build.
<jrib> Duesentrieb: yeah
* Duesentrieb sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<jrib> minimec: usually, you will want to use the version in the repositories
<oskude> rm_you: is there souce code you try "tweaked" for intel based macs ?`(is there like an option in configure or so)
<rm_you> for example: error: asm/of_device.h: No such file or directory; locate "of_device.h": /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/include/asm-powerpc/of_device.h
<frogzoo> niekie: -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Fleebailey33> should the first time ubuntu boot after install take a while?
<Fleebailey33> its hanging
<rm_you> oskude: no, the makefile and the source file are very simple....
<CharminTheMoose>  if iwconfig eth1 displays something along the lines of essid:off/any and the access point is set as:not associated. how can i fill in those fields?
<jrib> minimec: unless, sine you are on the beryl site, you intend on installing beryl.  Are you?
<oskude> rm_you: maybe they are "hard coded" for ppc macs only ?
<rm_you> oskude: and I'm not even sure if the sensor the module is for even existed on the pre-intel macbooks
<frogzoo> !sound | niekie these also:
<ubotu> niekie these also:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<element43> what would be the proper way to automount an INTERNAL hard drive? I have it formatted as ext3. Should I edit my fstab file and then chown/mod the mount? Or is there another way?
<rm_you> oskude: that's a good thought though, it is possible I suppose that this module uses things that would only be present on a powerpc system...
<niekie> frogzoo, ok, I'll have a look.
<oskude> rm_you: hmm, then thats odd... it definetly is looking in the wrong place for the file... now its the question "who" is doing this, the code or "ubuntu"
<nevron> ok people here is the dilemma i want to run aiglx with edgy eft and i have the fglrx drivers but aiglx needs the composite enable option which if i enable it i loose my 3d acceleration so am i rigt about thinking that there is no way for me to run beryl using aiglx?
<LinTux> What Antivirus for linux
<testsusf> hello im trying to figure out the script that checks the filesystem.. and im woundering.. what maked the files /fastboot and /forcefsck im currently looking at the checkfs.sh script in /etc/init.d/
<minimec> jrib: thx. Well I would like to have some kind of 3d Desktop. Well with my ATI Card I have to use XGL in combination with beryl. So the '9629 driver' is the patched one?
<rm_you> oskude: the code.
<frogzoo> niekie: you probly just need to install alsa-oss
<rm_you> oskude: It has #includes to <asm/of_device.h>, for example
<testsusf> do anyone know
<niekie> frogzoo, I did that before, did not work.
<wasp_ems> i have setup my printer but i when i print no ink comes onto the paper anyone know why?
<A-L-A-R-M> i've created a shortcut of an application on my desktop. when i run it from the shortcut the application doesnt work properly and instead of loading java, it loads gij4.1 and doesnt allow me to end the application, just to kill it . on the other hand when i run the application from terminal it loads normaly . whats wrong with the shortcut ?
<niekie> frogzoo, the problem is quite odd.
<brasileiro> Hi, I've installed a lib from a package.deb, whay will happen if I install the new version using the source?
<niekie> On reboot, sound doesn't work anymore, unless I make sure /var/lib/alsa/asound.state is removed and then reboot.
<rm_you> oskude: so I guess your theory that it was written expecting to be compiled on a ppc mac makes the most sense of anything i've found so far...
<oskude> rm_you: well, im not familiar with that project, so you maybe have better change to talk with the people who code it...
<jrib> minimec: you don't install nvidia drivers for ati cards.  I'm not really sure what you need for ati.  Check with the people at #ubuntu-xgl
<MUTU-windows> Hi... any idea how I can free some memory on an almost dead machine? I've been waiting for half an hour to switch to the firefox window so that maybe i'd be able to close it and free some memory.
<MUTU-windows> The titlebar hasn't even come up yet
<niekie> MUTU-windows, hold on a moment.
<brasileiro> Hi, I've installed a lib from a package.deb, what will happen if I install the new version using the source?
<jpjacobs> MUTU-windows, kill some things...
<frogzoo> niekie: also, rm, or move aside, ~/.asoundrc if it's there
<testsusf> hmm hmm hmm
<Duesentrieb> jrib: ok, module loads, still no sound. Just like the last 4 months :(
<rm_you> oskude: yeah, I'm emailing him
<spitz> Hi, I just compiled kernel 2.19 but when I try to boot it, I got this error : /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell Does anyboyd now what it means? I've got SATA 250Gig, Intel Core Duo ( I took 686 isntead of 386 in paramet to compile kernel)
<MUTU-windows> jpjacobs: i'm tryign to kill firefox... but it won't switch to the firefox window. the mouse moves every 10 seconds
<jpjacobs> switch to a VT , log in, type killall firefox-bin <enter>
<Duesentrieb> MUTU-windows: hit ctrl-alt F2
<minimec> jrib: I will not install any ati stuff on that Laptop ;) I one heared, that there is a patched driver, and that you can use beryl without aiglx or xgl with nvidia cards. So I guess that the driver from the 'beryl-wiki' is the patched one.
<oskude> MUTU-windows: ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back to x windows
<MUTU-windows> jpjacobs: how do i switch to a VT? sorry i'm a noob :)
<Duesentrieb> MUTU-windows: that switches you to a virtuel terminal (text mode). log in, then type "killall firefox"
<jpjacobs> what Duesentrieb says
<MUTU-windows> ah ok thanks
<ken_> I need to compile a software KTOON, and the 'ubuntu-documentation' is not helping. Is someone willing to take me through the steps?
<ken_> please?
<minimec> MUTU-windows: killall firefox-bin is better ;)
<jrib> minimec: I think you confused me.  Are you talking about two different systems: one that has an ati card and one that has an nvidia one?
<Duesentrieb> ken_: for most "tarballs", unpack, go to directory, type ./configure && make && make install
<mmholguin008836>  hola
<brasileiro> Hi, I've installed a lib from a package.deb, what will happen if I install the new version using the source?
<mmholguin008836> soy nuevo en esto me podrian ayudar
<jrib> !es | mmholguin008836
<ubotu> mmholguin008836: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ken_> Duesentrieb: on doing ./configure i get "ken@ken-desktop:~/Desktop/ktoon-0.8$ ./configure
<ken_>  *  You're using Qt 3
<ken_>  *  Please install Qt >= 4.1 or set QTDIR to Qt4 installation path
<ken_> "
<niekie> He might also try calling oom_kill if the system is really stuck and he can't switch to a console.
<jrib> brasileiro: what lib are you talking about?  It could be harmless... it could make programs not work...
<Duesentrieb> brasileiro: you will confuse the package management (it will think you still have the old version). When you use the package manager to update later on, it may not remove the "manual" stuff cleanly
<minimec> jrib: I am using different linux systems with Ati cards, all running with xgl or aiglx. Now I have a new Laptop with a geforce 7600, that I have to install as a christmas present ;)
<mmholguin008836> gracias
<jrib> !paste | ken_
<ubotu> ken_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<niekie> MUTU-windows, you can switch to a console, can't you?
<brasileiro> jrib, wxWidgets
<brasileiro> Duesentrieb, so I need to wait until the package be released?
<ken_> Can someone please help me?
<jrib> minimec: ah ok, yeah.  The driver they link on the beryl wiki is the beta driver and it provides those patches you were describing.  But remember it is still beta
<BigToe> amarok won't play any files but flash player and totem will. how do I fix it?
<brasileiro> Duesentrieb, I'm using Edgy, there's any problem if I install a Dapper package?
<BigToe> when I open it in terminal I get "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<BigToe> "
<jrib> ken_: have you read the wiki page on compiling?
<ken_> jrib: yes
<Duesentrieb> ken_: it's telling you that you need a newer version of Qt. Also note that you'll have to install the *-dev package in addition to any new qt packages.
<jrib> ken_: you need the qt dev packages
<Duesentrieb> brasileiro: it will tell you if there are conflicts.
<ken_> jrib: Do i get them from Synaptic?
<minimec> jrib: So you would prefer the official ubuntu one and use aiglx in combination with beryl?
<TehBigToe> amarok won't play any files but flash player and totem will. how do I fix it?
<eia768> hi all, i wanna know why ubuntu dapper LTS still has scilab broken
<CactusWiZaRd> !distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brasileiro> Duesentrieb, ok, I'll try.. thanks ;)
<eia768> so many complains and nothing is done
<ken_> jrib: Duesentrieb: i downloaded the just now from Synaptic but the installer says i need higher version. Where do i get them from?
<jrib> minimec: well, the nvidia driver will give you a lot better performance... I use it
<eia768> or wxmaxima...it is still broken
<minimec> jrib: So use the driver described on the beryl-wiki site?
<spitz> I don't wanna push, but does nobody has an answer for my question ?
<jrib> ken_: install did you install qt4 dev packages?
<eia768> how long LTS get to upgrade a broken package with many users complain?
<reverseblade> Can I make my broadcom wireless and nvidia work with 64 bit ? are there drivers for this ?
<jrib> minimec: yes, that's what I would do, but keep in mind it's beta.  I've had some lockups
<CactusWiZaRd> how to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10?
<ken_> jrib: i installed the qt-dev packages in Synaptic, but they seem to be old for the installer, as it tells me i need a higher version of qt
<jrib> ken_: how about libqt4-dev ?
<reverseblade> eia768, I'd like to state my "personal" opinion about LTS, if you like to listen
<jrib> !upgrade | CactusWiZaRd
<ubotu> CactusWiZaRd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TehBigToe> amarok won't play any files but flash player and totem will. how do I fix it?
<jrib> eia768: how is it broken?
<Duesentrieb> TehBigToe: if using gnome, make sure amarok is not configured to use arts
<eia768> reverseblade , please tell me...
<TehBigToe> how do I do that Duesentrieb?
<minimec> jrib: ok. I'll give it a try,  i guess ;) Thx for your explanations...
<A-L-A-R-M> tried to install webmin but i get error of missing libraries webmin depends on libnet-ssleay-perl; however:
<A-L-A-R-M>   Package libnet-ssleay-perl is not installed.  . and other libraries as well. how can that be fixed ?
<Duesentrieb> TehBigToe: i don't know. somewhere in the config dialog, i expect.
<dv5237> hi, what do i need to install after a server install if i want to run a minimalized xorg on it?
<ken_> jrib: I am downloading that library. That one is BIG. Moreover which library would i need to use the 'checkinstall' command? Right now, checkinstall is unrecognised
<spitz> Is 2.6.19 standard dpm?
<TehBigToe> ok
<eia768> jrib  , wxmaxima dont work, socket problem. and scilab works with alien font :-)
<TehBigToe> thanks
<adaptr> spitz: standard what ?
<spitz> is it Intel Core Duo compatible?
<spitz> cause maybe I didn't install the right kernel?
<spitz> and that could be the reason it chrashes
<adaptr> spitz: any Linux kernel since oh.. 2.2 or something is SMP-capable
<TehBigToe> I asked the question in #amarok
<TehBigToe> they said <Russel> TehBigToe: look out how to enable mp3 for xine in your distro
<adaptr> spitz: which kernel did you install ?
<eia768> what do you guys think about LTS? is it a good thing or not?
<TehBigToe> how do I enable mp3 for xine?
<jrib> eia768: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/defoma/+bug/3496  check if wxmaxima has a bug report as well
<spitz> I installed 2.6.19
<adaptr> eia768: it is essential for my servers
<apokryphos> TehBigToe: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<reverseblade> eia768, Dapper was huge improvement internally to the prior version. But it took longer time they expected. I assume there were a lot of problems they encounter during the development. Although, dapper is long term supported, edgy is far better then dapper in every way. I suggest you to move on with edgy. And I might be wrong, these are my personal opinions ,as I told
<Duesentrieb> TehBigToe: if it playes otehr files but mp3, then they are right. if it doesn't play any sound, do as i said.
<spitz> adaptr: because my radeon X1300 doesn't work on 'standard ubuntu kern'l
<Duesentrieb> TehBigToe: also, if it doesn't have an mp3 lib, it should tell you. it shouldn't just be silent.
<adaptr> spitz: that's not nearly enough information.. post the output of "uname -a"
<testsusf> Help me
<adaptr> spitz: video support has little or nothing to do with the kernel
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<testsusf> Hey im trying to figure out the script that checks the filesystem.. and im woundering.. what Are | Makes the files /fastboot and /forcefsck im currently looking at the checkfs.sh script in /etc/init.d/
<paranoia16> is it possible to try out kde in ubuntu?
<jrib> !kde | paranoia16
<ubotu> paranoia16: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<apokryphos> paranoia16: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<eia768> reverseblade , i am thinking about it... maybe i upgrade this week.. i am not sure yet
<nivek> Hi. Im having problems burning a cd with k3b. I ran k3b first through the menu, but it said it had no permission to the device. So i started it through the terminal using sudo, it hasn't given me any errors, but its just not burning it. Its been at 0% for 5 mins now, Any ideas?
<reverseblade> eia768, specifically  edgy should have been the one with LTS not dapper.
<spitz> adaptr: The output is Linux desktop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux,
<dv5237> hi, what do i need to install after a server install if i want to run a minimalized xorg on it?
<jrib> apokryphos: I think I'm going to start using that too
<adaptr> spitz: that is not an SMP kernel - go to Synaptic and install the proper one for your system
<adaptr> spitz: also, its ooold
<apokryphos> jrib: it's good since it helps people help themselves more. 90% of faqs are there.
<spitz> adaptr: but I  isntalled 2.6.19 but that doesn't boot ( this error : /dev/sda1 does not exist
<paranoia16> if i install kubuntu desktop, can i switch back to gnome? how would i do that?
<Duesentrieb> parabolize: you can set the desktop to use on the login prompt.
<apokryphos> paranoia16: at the login screen you can select which one you want to go into
<adaptr> spitz: nobody said you should use 2.6.19, I have the latest for dapper, which is 2.6.17.25-50
<reverseblade> paranoia16, in the splash sceen, click options/session etc, and you will find your choices
<eia768> nivek, maybe u have to be on the "burn" group... try to execute k3b as root and see the setup
<nivek> eia768, thats why i tried it with using sudo
<testsusf> So.. can anyone help me ?
<reverseblade> !ask | testsusf,
<ubotu> testsusf,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spitz> adaptr: Sorry ( I 'm newbie ) but how can I remove the 2.6.19 kernel & update my current?
<fenrig> how can i install the new openoffice
<nivek> or would i need to specifically setup access to the root user eia768?
<fenrig> (2.1)
<malt> http://www.m4lt.com/~c0rk/uploaded/cvcv.bmp, why will my apache server not open that bmp file like that rest of the images like jpg
<fenrig> !openoffice
<testsusf> HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO PASTE MY QUESTION ?'
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<eia768> nivek, maybe u should make u "normal user"  belong to group burn
<testsusf> Hey im trying to figure out the script that checks the filesystem.. and im woundering.. what Are | Makes the files /fastboot and /forcefsck im currently looking at the checkfs.sh script in /etc/init.d/
<eia768> !pymol
<nivek> eia768, i might try that. Thanks
<ubotu> pymol: An OpenGL Molecular Graphics System written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98+0.99rc6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3713 kB, installed size 11592 kB
<spitz> adaptr: And would it probably solve my Radeon X1300 problems?
<apokryphos> !caps | testsusf
<ubotu> testsusf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<starz> yeah this is crazy
<starz> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ @ 2.16GHz]  mem[Physical : 1011MB, 64.5% free]  disk[Total : 296.08GB, 64.50% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] ]  sound[] 
<reverseblade> fenrig, check it out if there is a new release in backports or search this in forums. if last, you may consider compiling from the source which is not hard. Finally you might wait couple of months also
<testsusf> apokryphos apparantly not
<starz> with those stats im getting loads of 3.7 just running firefox this and totem
<eia768> not a problem
<apokryphos> testsusf: like I said, please don't shout.
<starz> why is edgy so load intensive etcetcetcetc
<adaptr> spitz: sorry, my kernel is 2.6.15.25-50; you should use that one too: 2.6.15.25-50-686, which has SMP support for P4 and up
<reverseblade> testsusf, try pasting your question every 5 min. and try channels like #linux as well
<eia768> hey guys.. how was the upgrade from dapper? was it clean and fast? was it trick?
<adaptr> spitz: as for tye Radeon - you'd have to find out what the problem *is*, first
<spitz> adaptr : Ok, I will do that, but first I would like to clean the 2.6.19 kernel, and how can i update from 2.6.1 to 2.6.15
<nivek> eia768, according to the group settings, my user has 'cd-drive' access. There is no specific 'burn group' listed.
<reverseblade> eia768, I haven't done it but, I have seen many people suffered for it. If it is an option consider backing up your data and doing a fresh install, which should not be hard at all
<adaptr> spitz: you have to run A kernel, so you'd best leave cleaning out the 2.6.19 to after you installed another one
<eia768> reverseblade. are u using dapper?
<adaptr> spitz: just install the one I recommended form synaptic, and reboot to use it, then you can delete the old one
<adaptr> spitz: don't forget to install restricted-modules for it!
<spitz> adaptr: The problem is posted here ( In dutch, but you will see important things between [code]  tags ... ) In short: fglrxinfo gives spits out Generic instead of X1300
<adaptr> spitz: I can read Dutch... when I concentrate
<spitz> adaptr: Here it is http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_message/27100185#27100185
<eia768> reverseblade, do u still use dapper?
<reverseblade> eia768, no of course not
<testsusf> Hey im trying to figure out the script that checks the filesystem.. and im woundering.. So What Are | Makes the files /fastboot and /forcefsck im currently looking at the checkfs.sh script in /etc/init.d/ ???
<adaptr> spitz: are you running dapper or edgy ?
<spitz> adaptr: In wich repository I can find the kernel?
<reverseblade> eia768, as I told, dapper was a huge improvement. But edgy is superb. Stable fast, recognizes all hardware, it is perfect
<spitz> adaptr: Edgy
<eia768> lol
<reverseblade> eia768, fiesty will be even better with new kernels
<frogzoo> testsusf: forcefsck is just a file to touch if you want to check your drives next boot
<dv5237> hi, what do i need to install after a server install if i want to run a minimalized xorg on it?
<adaptr> spitz: the kernels are in main, search for linux-image
<reverseblade> eia768, I am gonna install fiesty in 1h, which is at alpha stage
<spitz> adaptr: btw, thank you for helping me
<reverseblade> dv5237, prolly install gnome-desktop package
<theD3viL> why i have so bad sound ..i have to set volume of master and pcm on ~60 to have good sound =/
<testsusf> frogzoo no no.. ii mean.. where does it come from
<frogzoo> testsusf: user
<testsusf> frogzoo, what makes it
<sapo> hi :) i m trying to burn some files in a cd here, but it says "invalid unicode" how do i fix it? i copied the files from another cd..
<reverseblade> theD3viL, try #alsa as well
<theD3viL> reverseblade: tried but no answer =//
<frogzoo> testsusf: say you want to check all your drives, 'touch /forcefsck' & reboot
<reverseblade> sapo, how are you burning it
<binster> has anyone here guys still remmber how to use smasung crt monitor? :)
<reverseblade> theD3viL, yeah I know
<dv5237> reverseblade: i dont want to run gnome but fluxbox
<sapo> reverseblade, with the nautilus cd burner..
<frogzoo> !fixres | binster
<ubotu> binster: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reverseblade> sapo, hmm dunno
<testsusf> frogzoo, what?
<sapo> i ll try installing gnome-baker then
<theD3viL> reverseblade: you dont know what could be wrong?
<binster> ubotu: thx!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> sapo, your file names may be longer, try burining them by growisofs -J -R - Z -input_bla_bla=iso_blabla /dev/hd_blah = path/to/files  , also
<reverseblade> theD3viL, no
<reverseblade> theD3viL, tried #linux ?
<testsusf> frogzoo exactly what script does that  'touch /forcefsck' & reboot stuff your talking about?
<kurumin> can someone hlp me?
<sapo> reverseblade,  the problem are the chars..  , 
<theD3viL> reverseblade: not yet.
<GreyGhost> kurumin ,u directly as the question ;)
<frogzoo> testsusf: the sysadmin
<kurumin> I cannot login as the normal user...
<reverseblade> theD3viL, try it then
<GreyGhost> kurumin "normal" ? the default install of U comes only with one user
<jpjacobs> kurumin, mind that usernames and passwords are case sensitive
<kurumin> yep..
<spitz> adaptr: This is what I get http://members.lycos.nl/choxo/content/synaptic.png
<eia768> ei kurumin ta perdido em q?
<kurumin> ufa
<christiane> Hello, I want install a program from a different repository and added the line "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" to sources.list. aptitude first couldn't find anyzhing there, so I changed it to "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian/ unstable main" and now it throws errors: "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian_dists_unstable_main_i18n_Translation-de". Does anyone know how to fix
<christiane> that?
<kurumin> eu nao to conseguindo logar como usuario padrao no ubuntu
<testsusf> frogzoo i cant find that script
<dv5237> hi, what do i need to install after a server install if i want to run a minimalized xorg on it? (dont want to run gnome but fluxbox)
<kurumin> foi depois de tentar instalar o driver da ati..
<eia768> hummmmmm
<eia768> vc ta logando como o q entao?
<kurumin> to usando o cd do kurumin
<eia768> hummm
<jpjacobs> mm guys... /msg?
<A-L-A-R-M> where can i locate the apt-get spool folder ?
<kurumin> depois q tentei instalar o driver da ati.. deu erro no boot.. tentei reparar com o cd alternate do ubuntu..
<adaptr> spitz: sadly, you're missing exactly the important bits - you need to see what the image is FOR - the description, and all of it
<kurumin> da que "cagou" tudo..
<Duesentrieb> A-L-A-R-M: /var/cache/apt, probably
<eia768> cara, alguma merda foi feita, e nao fui eu..hehehe, instala de novo se nao tiver muita coisa la
<adaptr> A-L-A-R-M: /var/cache/apt
<kurumin> tentei reinstalar..
<kurumin> duas vezes
<frogzoo> A-L-A-R-M: /var/cache/apt/
<kurumin> inclusive formatando a particao do sistema
<eia768> e nao deu?
<adaptr> kurumin: ENGLISH please
<ken_> jrib: I downloaded that library, and restarted the terminal; and did ./configure. Still i get " *  You're using Qt 3
<ken_>  *  Please install Qt >= 4.1 or set QTDIR to Qt4 installation path
<ken_> "
<A-L-A-R-M> okie
<adaptr> eia768: that goes for you too
<A-L-A-R-M> thanks
<kurumin> sorry guys.. there is a guy who speak in portuguese.. and he is hlping me.. ok?
<jpjacobs> !paset|ken_
<eia768> hehehehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpjacobs> !paste|ken_
<spitz> adaptr: sorry, In wich package I would seeck information in description?
<ubotu> ken_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adaptr> kurumin: then go private with him
<kurumin> ok.. sorry ..
<ken_> Can someone please help me compile a application? please?
<adaptr> spitz: the linux-image-generic one is probably it.. they seem to have thrown away the 686 specific packages
<frogzoo> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<eia768> vao toma no cu bando de fdp!!!!!!
<jengc0il> nothlit: hi guy
<claudio> hi to all...i've bought a Trust WB-1400T webcamera... it works with camorama but colours are not the right ones...what can i do? I've seen that it's a PAC207-BCA based Cameras....please help me
<eia768> !filhodaputa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filhodaputa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> eia768: please stop
<jengc0il> nothlit: i'm need help
<ken_> can someone help me, compile a application???
<GreyGhost> !gcc | ken_
<ubotu> ken_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jengc0il> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ken_> GreyGhost: I read it
<frogzoo> !pt | eia768 && kurumin
<ubotu> eia768 && kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ken_> And i still getting weird messages
<spitz> adaptr: But i've got It already installed isn't it?
<jengc0il> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Wooksta> does xchat have a perform like "mIRC" does so you can auto join channels etc when it connects to a specific server?
<GreyGhost> ken_ , u get an error u mean?  what r u trying to compile?
<eia768> !essecanalehcheiodebaitola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essecanalehcheiodebaitola - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken_> GreyGhost: I am compiling a software called KTOON.
<apokryphos> !botabuse | eia768
<ubotu> eia768: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ken_> GreyGhost: When i run ./configure, i get " *  You're using Qt 3
<ken_>  *  Please install Qt >= 4.1 or set QTDIR to Qt4 installation path
<ken_> "
<GreyGhost>  ken_ ,i've heard of it... but never tried it... u've got all the dependencies installed?
<ken_> GreyGhost: I dont know anything about dependancies
<MUTU-windows> hi, how do i enable the vnc server on my xubuntu please?
<GreyGhost> ken_ ,oh if thats the error. ..then u have QT installed?
<jpjacobs> ken_, you obviously need QT4, it's possible that is not in synaptic, then get it elsewehere
<claudio> i've bought a Trust WB-1400T webcamera... it works with camorama but colours are not the right ones...what can i do? I've seen that it's a PAC207-BCA based Cameras....please help me
<ken_> This is too frustrating for me!
<ken_> Goodbye!
<MUTU-windows> hi, how do i enable the vnc server on my xubuntu please? I did "sudo aptitude install vncserver" and it installed, but i can't connect to it.
<jpjacobs> bye ken_
<adaptr> gr :)
<claudio> anybody can help me?
<jpjacobs> MUTU-windows, perhaps you still have to start it.
<kane77> MUTU-windows, try running it...
<MUTU-windows> jpjacobs: any idea how i would do that please, and have it starting on startup?
<spitz> adaptr: But i've got It already installed isn't it?
<claudio> hi to all...i've bought a Trust WB-1400T webcamera... it works with camorama but colours are not the right ones...what can i do? I've seen that it's a PAC207-BCA based Cameras....please help me
<MUTU-windows> kane77: it's not in the Applications menu :S
<jpjacobs> mmm try sudo /etc/init.d/vnc(hit tab) start <enter>
<Zodiac|Linux> how to use two monitors in linux? like, i have an laptop, which is connected to my TV with a VGA... how to get the same screen on both monitors? (lcd and tv)
<Zodiac|Linux>  with windows i just had to click fn + f4..
<jpjacobs> !Xinerama|Zodia|Linux
<ubotu> Zodia|Linux: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<kane77> MUTU-windows try starting writng the name and use tab to aut complete... (hitting tab twice gives you all the programs that start with letters you specified)
<Renu_> hello!can i make a tvtuner work on ubuntu?
<kane77> Renu_, yes you can
<adaptr> spitz: okay, yes - but it isn't running SMP, is it ? what does "cat /proc/cpuinfo" say ? does it show 2 CPUs ?
<GreyGhost> where did ken_ go off too?
<adaptr> GreyGhost: sulking ! hah\
<kane77> Renu_, it worked for me straightaway...
<GreyGhost> i found the thing he was looking for ...and he's gone...
<adaptr> GreyGhost: not worth your trouble, believe me
<Renu_> kane77 how did u make it?
<ata> anyone knows where I can get automatix? http://www.getautomatix.com is fubar
<spitz> adaptr: It shows the correct name, but gives this processor       : 0
<GreyGhost> heh
<boog> good morning all, any place I can research sharing a dvd burner from my ubuntu box to another unix box (Mac)? or is it even possible?
<jpjacobs> ata, stay away from automatix
<spitz> adaptr: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz
<dromer> hehe
<jpjacobs> !restricted|ata
<ubotu> ata: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adaptr> spitz: if there is no processor 1, then SMP is not enabled...
<kurumin> where the user are stored on ubuntu (wich file)?
<kurumin> users
<spitz> adaptr: Then its not enabled :(
<Renu_> kane77 can u show me how?
<adaptr> kurumin: /etc/passwd?
<jpjacobs> kurumin, /etc/passwd /etc/shadow if i'm not mistaken
<adaptr> spitz: then Google the forums for how to do that with the Edgy kernel... Dapper just has SMP enabled on the 686 kernel
<ata> jpjacobs: why is automatix bad? I like mplayer, adobe reader and azureus. seems like the easiest way to get them is automatix, right?
<Renu_> can anybody want to help me to work a tvtuner?
<boog> I'm actually wanting to be able to burn a dvd over the network
<yuv656> how do i set my twinview so that it doesn't spread my wallpaper across both monitors?
<kane77> Renu_, just install the kdetv...
<adaptr> ata: mplayer is in the repos, automatix is only useful if youcan't get all media formats to work
<Renu_> it is in synaptic?
<spitz> adaptr: Ok thansk for helpinh me, I will shoot my question to google intead of you ;) Thanks for helpinh me out
<adaptr> spitz: geen probleem
<kane77> Renu_, yes I think so...
<jpjacobs> ata, automatix installs stuff with --force_all ... that means force anything, do not care about system breakage , etcetc
<spitz> adaptr: prachtig ;)
<spitz> adaptr: where are you from ?
<kane77> Renu_, (maybe only in universe/multiverse)...
<Renu_> itis
<adaptr> spitz: rotjeknor
<yuv656> how do i set my twinview so that it doesn't spread my wallpaper across both monitors?
<jpjacobs> ata, it is much much better to install packages by hand. it's as simple as setting the right sources.list (www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic) and searching the packages in synaptic
<jpjacobs> srry gotta go!
<ata> jpjacobs: that url doesn't seem to support edgy
<Zodiac|Linux> where is xorg.conf located?
<ata> zodiac: /etc/X11
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I have an external HDD drive caled 'LACIE'. I am trying to empty the wastebacket to free space but I get an error saying files cannot be deleted as it a Read-Only File Syste. I have tried chmod to 777 but I get : 'chmod: changing permissions of `/media/LACIE/': Read-only file system'. How can make the FS write-enabled? Thanks
<oskude> Zodiac|Linux: you can allso ask your machine with: locate xorg.conf
<kane77> gizmo_the_great1, what fs is it formated to?
<ata> gizmo: i'd guess the drive is formatted with ntfs, which is read-only
<Zodiac|Linux> oskude, thx
<gizmo_the_great1> i will have a look and get back to you in 10 seconds
<Zodiac|Linux> ata, thx
<CalJohn> gizmo_the_great1: look up fuse and ntfs-3g and poke
<CalJohn> gizmo_the_great1: that's if it's ntfs
<gizmo_the_great1> it is FAT (vfat)
<gizmo_the_great1> I am able to copy files to it no problem, but it won't let me delete files out of the wastebaket
<kane77> gizmo_the_great1, have you tried "sudo" removing it?
<gizmo_the_great1> kane77: I have indeed, yes
<gizmo_the_great1> kane77: same error
<gizmo_the_great1> kane77: let me try via terminal
<gizmo_the_great1> kane77: hang on
<ata> if chmod is saying "read-only filesystem", it seems weird that you'd be able to copy files to that drive...
<kane77> gizmo_the_great1, OK..
<whyameye> is it possible to mount a remote filesystem through ssh from the command line so that my apps can access the remote filesystem as if it were local (i.e.. even if they do not support a remote filesystem protocol they can read and write files to the remote system)?
<frogzoo> gizmo_the_great1: what's the line in fstab ?
<ata> jpjacobs: thanks. I'll use aptitude instead.
<gizmo_the_great1> kane77: nope. Same error. I cd'd to to .Trash-ted, executed 'sudo rm *' and it came back with a list of entries like this : 'rm: cannot remove `xpti.dat': Read-only file system'
<frogzoo> !fuse | whyameye
<ubotu> whyameye: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: let me go and look
<age6racer> Hi all, I have a probelm with my desktop running Ubuntu 6.10. A couple of days ago it started acting funny, when inside a gnome session it takes forever to read from my root drive (the one that the OS is on) but it's still really quick with the other drive (which I use for storage)
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: there is not an entry preent. It was auto mounted during boot up.
<CalJohn> whyameye: yes it is, but you'd be better off using nfs (if it supports encryption) rather than ssh
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: is that the problem?
<claudio> hi to all...i've bought a Trust WB-1400T webcamera... it works with camorama but colours are not the right ones...what can i do? I've seen that it's a PAC207-BCA based Cameras....please help me
<AlexC_> grrr, How can I disable SHIFT+Backspace to restart X ? I've lost so so so much work because I accidently hit it
<age6racer> I'm pretty sure it's not the hardware becuase Ubuntu still boots just as fast as it used to. Its just when inside gnome that it's slow.
<whyameye> CalJohn: ok thanks. I was also looking at sshfs...
<claudio> colours are really bad
<AlexC_> done it like 4 times today, amazingly annoying.
<frogzoo> !sshfs | whyameye
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<christiane> !marillat
<ubotu> marillat is a repository created for Debian. Please don't use it on Ubuntu. Consider using !seveas !plf or !cipherfunk
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: according to fstab, there i no entry for mounting the external drive. It auto mounts either during boot up (if plugged in) or when plugged in mid-session. is that the problem?
<frogzoo> gizmo_the_great1: what does the 'mount' line for it report?
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: i will go and see
<tuqann> hello everyone
<christiane> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<AlexC_> How can I disable shift+backspace = restart x? I've lost a lot of work because I accidenty hit it
<athomas> hello everybody, I have a little probleme with my laptop toshiba M70-168 running ubuntu edgy eft. The touchpad is ok, but the scrolling function is off. It's strange because, if I restart gdm without restarting the computer, the scrolling function will be OK ! And that every time ! Can someone help me ?
<testsusf> :(
<dv5237> what xorg package do i need to install after i installed server version? i dont want gnome
<tuqann> anyone can help setting apt-get and synaptic with a proxy?
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: It says this : '/dev/sda1 on /media/LACIE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)'
<adaptr> AlexC_: then that is something you enabled yourself, since the default is ctrl-alt-backspace
<LjL> dv5237: i suggest "xorg"
<elkbuntu> AlexC_, a. dont repeat the question so quickly, b. put this into a terminal: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
<CalJohn> AlexC_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312072
<dv5237> LjL: not xserver-xorg?
<adaptr> dv5237: what ubuntu are you running ? chances are you already *have* gnome
<AlexC_> adaptr: that's what I thought, but I havn't enabled anything to do that.
<LjL> dv5237: no, that won't give you all that is needed i'm afraid
<adaptr> AlexC_: running beryl or compiz ?
<age6racer> Anyone ever had this slow read probelm before?
<dv5237> adaptr: server installation so im whitout xorg atm
<CalJohn> AlexC_: that was the first result for "disable shift backspace ctrl ubuntu" in google.  please check google, at least quickly, first.
<adaptr> age6racer: you're reading slowly ?
<AlexC_> elkbuntu: sorry, it said the message couldn't be sent or something like that before so
<dv5237> LjL: ok thats a good point do i need to install more? for fonts or something like that?
<LjL> dv5237: if you get xorg, i think the basic fonts are included
<age6racer> adaptr: yeah
<adaptr> dv5237: just install [*|k|x] ubuntu-desktop then, that will take care of everything
<tuqann> I added export_httpproxy and http_proxy to a number of files to get wget, apt-sudo and automatix2 to run through a proxy, now that I'm outside the proxy (direct connection) I can't seem to get them to work even though I went to the files and edited them back
<age6racer> adaptr: Like I said before, I think it's a gnome issue cos the OS still boots from that drive jusr as fast as it used to
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: Mount reports the following : '/dev/sda1 on /media/LACIE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)'. Is it something to do with the 'nosuid', or the 'uid=1000' entry?
<Jussi01> I have a quick question...I might be blind, but does anyone know where in beryl you can change what a window does when you double click on the top headline bar? Ie. i want it to go from maximised to the smaller size instead of rolling up..can anyone help?
<frogzoo> gizmo_the_great1: what does 'id' say?
<tuqann> I donno is my nick is showing, it's Tuqann
<LjL> tuqann: i suppose export_httpproxy is a typo?
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: id reports 'uid=1000(ted) gid=1000(ted) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(ted)'
<LjL> !automatix | tuqann, by the way
<ubotu> tuqann, by the way: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tuqann> regardless, I removed all those instances from the files, I used ctrl-h to get to the hidden files, still tries to find the proxy everytime I use apt-get
<kane77> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> tuqann: what you maybe you've also set a proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<tuqann> first place I went to
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: so I think that means that the mount is assigning me as the autorised person to use it? As both report UID as 1000, and 1000 = ted?
<csalsb> anybody out there that can help with vmware issues
<paranoia16> what is the terminal command to remove a dir?
<tuqann> etc/apt/apt.conf, also .bashrc, wgetrc in a number of folders (in etc and in my profile folder)
<gizmo_the_great1> paranoia16: rm -r I think
<LjL> tuqann: what happens now exactly when you try to apt-get update?
<csalsb> I have it installed and every time I run it I get the message to run vmware-config.pl
<Lord_Shadow> rm -r
<frogzoo> gizmo_the_great1: I think the umask should be 4 digits (ie umask=0077) - I'd try giving the disk a line in /etc/fstab (with the noauto option)
<oskude> paranoia16: rmdir (for empty dirs)
<frogzoo> paranoia16: rmdir
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: I will have a go at that and let you know. Give me 5 :-)
<tuqann> nothing, it says "connecting to xxxxxx.proxy" and it times out
<LjL> csalsb: then run it :-) consider there's vmware-player ready to run in the official repositories (although now that you've installed another version manually, i suppose it might not work that smoothly)
<lafielle> Hi, how do I get a program to autostart?
<lafielle> preferably without having to resort to the commandline.
<apokryphos> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<LjL> tuqann: xxxx.proxy being the proxy you had originally set up, i suppose?
<lafielle> cheers!
<frogzoo> lafielle: sys -> prefs -> session
<testsusf> frogzoo
<tuqann> yes, my university proxy
<LjL> tuqann: make sure everything has gone away by doing "echo $http_proxy $HTTP_PROXY"
<csalsb> i am trying to run it but it won't start everytime I go to run it I get that message after I have configured it already
<testsusf> i cant find out what makes thouse file.. can you point me to the script that does?
<unimatrix9> i thought you could add it to gnome to autostart
<LjL> tuqann: and, if that shows nothing, try sudo sh -c "echo $http_proxy $HTTP_PROXY"
<Jussi01> I have a quick question...I might be blind, but does anyone know where in beryl you can change what a window does when you double click on the top headline bar? Ie. i want it to go from maximised to the smaller size instead of rolling up..can anyone help?
<frogzoo> testsusf: as I said, /forcefsck is created by the user
<ubuntu_> hola
<tuqann> bash: http://usr:******@proxy.aub.edu.lb:3128/: No such file or directory
<lafielle> Perfect, thanks.
<LjL> Jussi01: i think it's in the Emerald settings
<ubuntu_> gente como esta
<LjL> !es | ubuntu_
<testsusf> frogzoo whrere?
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> hola gente como esta
<testsusf> frogzoo, and how
<LjL> tuqann: wait, that's when using which command?
<frogzoo> testsusf: that's the full path 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<LjL> ubuntu_: english here please. /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<tuqann> what you just write me, echo $.....
<ubuntu_> electron19_12@hotmail.com
<Jussi01> LjL thanks a lot you are correct!!
<malt> what is the command to see disk space usage of a users directory?
<lafielle> Question 2: Is firestarter the preferred firewall manager for ubuntu?
<testsusf> frogzoo your not making any sence
<testsusf> *sense
<LjL> frogzoo, testsusf: wasn't following, but "shutdown -F -r now" will restart the computer *and* perform a filesystem check when it reboots, without touching files manually
<frogzoo> lafielle: well, some people prefer raw iptables
<LjL> tuqann: ok then either those settings you removed haven't really gone away, or you're still inside a shell that had them enabled - try starting a *new* shell and trying apt-get again
<testsusf> no no no no..
<lafielle> frogzoo: well, for the layman :)
<testsusf> in what script does that touch /forcefsck
<LjL> tuqann: and if that fails, try     export HTTP_PROXY=          and       export http_proxy=
<kosnick> can i format a drive as ntfs through ubuntu? i got ntfs-3g already
<frogzoo> lafielle: you could do much worse - firestarter is fine
<tuqann> I closed all instances of terminal and started a newone (ctrl + ~) but I still get this
<tuqann> how can I start a clean new shell
<thompa> my be browsing is slowed down for some reason, what is the configuration to check in firefox?
<Renu_> kane77 i install kdetv but is not working
<frogzoo> tuqann: accessories -> terminal
<kosnick> tuqann : just by typing the name of it , if i remember correctly
<Navyseal> anyone know about visual basic? need some help
<jrib> tuqann: this = ??
<thompa> there is about a 20 sec. delay for a page to load
<malt> is there any command in ubuntu to see current bandwidth usage?
<LjL> tuqann, try the echo commands above
<LjL> tuqann: i mean export
<testsusf> frogzoo, from where does 'sudo touch /forcefsck' get executed?
<frogzoo> Navyseal: you won't have much luck with VB here soz
<testsusf> what scrit
<testsusf> *script
<Renu_> is any body from eateurope who is using a tvtuner?
<Renu_> on ubuntu?
<Navyseal> frogzoo :( where can i find ?
<frogzoo> testsusf: a human enters those keystrokes into a terminal window and executes them
<oskude> malt: i like "iptraf", not installed by default... (if you wanted a cli tool)
<malt> oskude: no command to see bandwidth at all of ethernet card?
<malt> for example this like
<malt> Downstream: 4.17 KBytes/s  Upstream: 0.07 KBytes/s
<testsusf> frogzoo you have no idea what im talining about
<Renu_> is anybody from easteurope to show me howto see on a tvtuner?
<Balachmar> Hi, can someone help me to find to cause of system crashes?
<tuqann> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tarzeau> Renu_: where exactly?
<tarzeau> Renu_: just use tvtime?
<Renu_> romania
<tuqann> sometimes I get this, after a couple of terminal "close and start again" I go back to the proxy problem
<testsusf> frogzoo, take a a look at /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh about like 35
<dv5237> LjL: it cant find package xorg i already uncomment the stuff in sources.list
<lafielle> frogzoo: thanks.
<LjL> dv5237: i guess you're on dapper
<dv5237> LjL: correct :)
<lafielle> I'm adding firestarter to my autostart list.. Should I add it as 'gksu firestarter' ?
<frogzoo> tuqann: the http_proxy variable can be set through sys -> prefs -> network - that can trip you up
<oskude> malt: did you try iptraf ? (i have to admin, havent used/needed it for a while)
<lafielle> That appears to be what's listed in the launcher icon's properties.
<LjL> dv5237: in that case, use "x-window-system" instead
<kkaisare> Does anyone use galeon or epiphany here?
<Renu_> tarzeau hoto use tvtime?
<adaptr> malt: dozens
<Renu_> where is it?
<frogzoo> lafielle: nope - just click the box that says autostart
<tuqann> okay, finally worked
<dv5237> LjL: ok will do
<unimatrix9> tvtime needs to be installed
<snakeman> how can I connect to my WPA access point?
<Renu_> ok
<tuqann> I have no idea when the terminal decides to take it or not, but for whatever reason now it works
<LjL> tuqann: i'd restart X (just to be very sure...) and check that it still works. if it doesn't, it means the proxy settings are still there in some file or another
<tuqann> let's just hope that the next time I want to setup the proxy it won't be as bad!
<lafielle> frogzoo: in firestarter or in the session manager?
<tuqann> thanks for the help a million
<tuqann> have a nice day
<lafielle> frogzoo: clicking add leads to a browse button.
<frogzoo> tuqann: the terminal inherits the gnome http_proxy env variable - once you set it, new terminals will inherit it
<dv5237> LjL: couldnt find that either..
<dv5237> LjL: i cant find xserver-xorg though
<dv5237> s/cant/can
<testsusf> frogzoo so if you did take a look.. i'll ask you again.. from where does thouse 2 files come from
<frogzoo> lafielle: it's in firestarters options - to autostart (but it will start iptables at boot, even when the gui's not showing)
<LjL> dv5237: uhm what the heck... let me look around a bit. i'm on edgy myself :\
<lafielle> frogzoo: ah, I'll have another look. Thanks.
<testsusf> i mean,, from where do they come | make  from
<tuqann> thanks fo rhte tip
<tuqann> I'll write that somewhere for future references
<dv5237> LjL: sure thanks for looking.. i can find x-window-sytem-core...
<lafielle> frogzoo: firestarter options has a 'start firewall on program start up'; nothing related to 'system startup' from what I can see.
<malt> i just want something simple where i type a command and it shows me current down speed traffic and current upload speed traffic
<frogzoo> lafielle: that will do fine  - that's just to create the icon in gnome
<tuxub> hi, is it possible to add a new custom location to gnome weather
<frogzoo> tuxub: right click -> prefs -> location
<tuxub> frogzoo, that locations are fixed...
<yuv656> malt: install nload from synaptic, and then type nload at the terminal
<frogzoo> tuxub: well then you'll need to read the code
<tuxub> frogzoo, i need to add a new one that is supported by weather.com...
<lafielle> frogzoo: hmm, so I don't actually need firestarter to be running for preexisting rules to be enabled?
<oskude> malt: sorry, ive only used iptraf... maybe you can get that with "netstat" or catting something in /proc/net
<LjL> dv5237: i think your best bet is x-window-system-core -- though that's weird enough
<yuv656> malt: nload will do the trick
<lafielle> frogzoo: in other words, I only need firestarter to change rules (not to actually run the firewall)
<lafielle> ?
<tuxub> frogzoo, you mean, reading the source code and recompiling the app?
<frogzoo> lafielle: the way to check is, without logging into gnome, from a terminal try 'sudo iptables -v' & you'll see a bunch of rules if the firewall is working
<LjL> dv5237: i can tell you that there's no other package which depends on xbase-clients (which is the very basic X programs), so that must be the most complete X metapackage in Dapper
<frogzoo> tuxub: I doubt recompiling's necessary, it's probly a python app
<lafielle> frogzoo: ok, thanks.
<Balachmar> Hi, can someone help me to find to cause of system crashes? I suspect a hardware problem
<Balachmar> But I don't now how to locate it
<frogzoo> Balachmar: first check /var/log/messages
<dv5237> LjL: what xbase-clients or x-window-system-core?
<LjL> dv5237: x-window-system-core provides xbase-clients, so i think you should install x-window-system-core
<LjL> dv5237: that x-window-system-core exists while x-window-system doesn't feels weird to me... but oh well
<Canopus> Hi all
<Canopus> can anyone tell me how to mount other partitions when in rescue mode
<dv5237> LjL: i configered xorg.conf but how can i start x? startx command not found
<malt> yuv656: what is the command for nload
<malt> once installed
<yuv656> malt: nload
<malt> oh i see
<malt> lol
<ollekalle> question: anyone know a good quide for tweaking tv-out performance?
<LjL> dv5237: if you install x-window-system-core, you will get startx
<mutu310> How do I change my keyboard input language please?
<frogzoo> Canopus: 1st mount / rw  'mount -o remount,rw /'   then you should be able to just 'mount /var' or whatever
<tuxub> frogzoo, i found this /usr/share/gnome-applets/gweather/Locations.xml
<tuxub> frogzoo, maybe its this ;)
<dv5237> LjL: ok will do now..
<dv5237> LjL: do i need to config xorg.conf myself or will it be done?
<LjL> dv5237: these are the packages that x-window-system-core adds to a simply xserver-xorg: http://apt.byethost14.com/?repo=Dapper&arch=i386&package=x-window-system-core&have=xserver-xorg  <- if you look, there's 'xinit' cited. that provides startx (you can see there are also fonts and the basic X libraries)
<Canopus> forgzoo: you mean 1st mount -o remount, rw / and then mount /boot
<LjL> dv5237: i think it'll be done automatically - but you said you already made one, so i don't think it'll be touched again
<LjL> dv5237: you can always do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dv5237> LjL: ok nice thanks
<frogzoo> Canopus: if you have a separate /boot
<dv5237> LjL: ill keep you updated :)
<Canopus> ok
<Canopus> thanks
<phildard> hello
<phildard> al
<unimatrix9> hi
<GreyGhost> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phildard> i have just install ubuntu
<lafielle> q3: This system is a sempron box with 384 MB RAM and has an S3 trio onboard graphics chipset (VIA). The graphics are generally sluggish. The card appears to have been detected OK, but do I have to enable 3D support or something?
<phildard> with the alternate version
<lafielle> Pardon my ignorance, but I'm new to all this..
<GreyGhost> phildard ,yes?
<phildard> but i gnome no lauch
<tuqann> exit byebye
<phildard> and i'm in text mode
<GreyGhost> lafielle , glxinfo | grep renderer
<Balachmar> What is the difference between the alternate and the desktop cd?
<Balachmar> Because I have read that sometimes the alternate is better?
<phildard> and my question is how to install gnome in text mode?
<oskude> !alternate > Balachmar
<zeeed> hi, I have problem with iptables, I put iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT in start script, but I still can't be pinged :( why?
<unimatrix9> lafielle s3 trio is not an very nice video card, if you could it would be nicer to get an second hand nvidia card for a few bucks, or maybe some one you know has one in an drawer somewhere
<phildard> i have already install with apt-get, gdm and xorg
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<unimatrix9> the s3 runs even bad on xp
<GreyGhost> phildard ,even with alterante GNOM<E should install ... it did for me atleast...
<minerale> apt-cache & apt-get are giving me seg faults, I ran a strace and they seem to be dying at this line: "stat64("/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_binary-i386_Packages", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5491154, ...}) = 0" -- anyone know what it means ?
<faeryNatsuki> how can i make kde sound system starts at beginning of system? it's not working ind cuirrntly i have to do it manually
<oskude> zeeed: afaik, ping is not rejected by ubuntu as default...
<lafielle> GreyGhost: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<lafielle> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome (K8M800) 20060710
<GreyGhost> !alternate | Balachmar
<ubotu> Balachmar: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<lafielle> unimatrix9: Yes, I'm aware of that; But  this is something of a low budget system :)
<zeeed> oskude: yeap by default maybe, but I change iptables policy
<GreyGhost> lafielle ,taht ur 3d card ?
<GreyGhost> UniChrome (K8M800) 20060710 ?
<phildard> but when i lauch gmd, gdm, can't find my profile
<lafielle> GreyGhost: It's supposed to be an S3Trio. I don't know much more than that.
<zeeed> oskude: line: iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT
<zeeed> oskude: should let others to ping me
<LjL> minerale: uhm perhaps try "sudo apt-cache gencaches" and/or "sudo apt-get check"
<lafielle> lafielle: But I might be wrong.
<oskude> zeeed: i never used/needed iptables, so dunno, sorry
<zeeed> oskude: ok
<zeeed> anyone know iptables?
<lafielle> GreyGhost: But I might be wrong.
<LjL> !iptables | zeeed
<ubotu> zeeed: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<whyameye> I'm a bit confused about user auth and password for NFS...
<GreyGhost> lafielle ,hmm.... i'm not really aware of graphic cards myself :( i have onboard ....
<minerale>  ljl gencaches seg faults as well, ditto for check
<zeeed> ubotu: i have problem with ping, I let thers to ping me using iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT but they still cant ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i have problem with ping, I let thers to ping me using iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT but they still cant ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lafielle> GreyGhost: Device manager states "S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter". So that looks about right.
<spitz> I've got an Intel Core Duo, should I install 32 or 64 bit fglrx driver?
<GreyGhost> lafielle ,yep most prolly u do have supprt....
<zeeed> LjL: i have problem with ping, i use iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT in iptables script but I still can't be pinged :( why?
<GreyGhost> *but i'm not sure ...
<oskude> zeeed: just a guess, do you need that "-i eth0" ? or what ever interface you want...
<lafielle> GreyGhost: So, does that look all OK to you
<lafielle> ?
<GreyGhost> lafielle ,run glxgears ?
<LjL> zeeed: you don't happen to be behind a router that blocks pings itself?  also, do you have any *other* iptables rules set?
<lafielle> GreyGhost: I don't know what that means, sorry.
<GreyGhost> lafielle , i meant run the command glxgears
<zeeed> LjL: router may block all pings?
<A-L-A-R-M> if i want to isntall the mplayer (hq) i do apt-get install mplayer ?
<GreyGhost> lafielle , i myself am pretty new... if i'm not able to help ,... u can always wait around for experienced users... ;)
<LjL> zeeed: routers may do many things... what i can tell you for sure is that ubuntu does *not* block pings (or anything, actually) by default, unless you tell it to
<Rookie_> before a new rule in iptables can be created you have to flush the rules
<zeeed> oskude: i think no, it's general policy, it include all interfaces
<Henning> question
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: on edgy, yes. on dapper, "apt-cache search mplayer"
<zeeed> LjL: i tell ubuntu to pass all pings, but it doesn't listen me :P
<lafielle> GreyGhost: It appears to be running. But I got the same warning: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<oskude> zeeed: roger... so you got a rule that rejects _all_ connections and you open which you need ?
<Henning> how do i change the screen resolution to 1280 by 1024 in the LIVE cd?
<lafielle> GreyGhost: No, you've been very helpful, thanks :)
<zeeed> oskude: yeap
<A-L-A-R-M> LjL:  excuse me, i am a begginer what is edgy and what dapper and how can i know on which one i am ?
<foresth> ahoy
<LjL> minerale: run an "apt-get update" under gdb - do a "where" after it segfaults - and pastebin the whole output
<unimatrix9> lafielle do you know the type of the card?
<GreyGhost> lafielle ,its running and its smooth?
<orasis> Henning, Preferences screen resolution - but you may not be able to do it - since of course the LIVE CD, is running off deafault.. "Safe" drivers.
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: Edgy Eft is Ubuntu 6.10, Dapper Drake is Ubuntu 6.06
<orasis> default* even.
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: to know which one you're using, lsb_release -a
<A-L-A-R-M> i got ubuntu 6.1
<zeeed> LjL: i check my router and then I cam to tell what is going on
<oskude> zeeed: just cause of paranoia or do you have a reason for that ? but for test, i would remove that rule to see if its ubuntu or your router that rejects ping...
<Henning> orasis, is there any....terminal way to change it?
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: 6.10, not 6.1 - Ubuntu version numbers are actually dates
<zeeed> oskude: ok
<frogzoo> A-L-A-R-M: 6.10 10 = october release
<zeeed> oskude: i;m going for tests
<orasis> Henning, No unless it's actually installed.. you cannot really modify XORG on a read only media..
<lafielle> unimatrix9: onboard - VIA chipset (gigabyte). I'm pretty sure that it's an S3.
<A-L-A-R-M> ok :)
<orasis> Henning You would need to burn your own copy, and basically rewrite the xorg.conf file with the best drivers :)
<lafielle> GreyGhost: it's not smooth right now; but that's not surprising as Azureus is running a check on a torrent.
<Henning> yeah a linux-savvy friend told me to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf but I couldn't save it
<lafielle> GreyGhost: Which incidentally is taking *ages*
<unimatrix9> lafielle do an lspci on the shell ( console )
<Henning> but how would i go about it if i actually had it installed?
<unimatrix9> and see what it lists
<GreyGhost> ahh... k ...
<LjL> Henning: you need to be root, to modify that file
<whyameye> how do I configure user authentication for NFS?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Henning about root | Henning, see the private message from Ubotu
<Henning> okay
<orasis> Henning, Well of course not - A cd is read only, and of course the whole "LIVE" part takes place in ram.. so umm yeah.
<A-L-A-R-M> LjL:  i get following: E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Henning> i know what root is, though
<mulima> frequency sclaing support has gone ... do you know how to reenable / reconfigure it ?
<A-L-A-R-M> that means i got to compile it ?
<LjL> Henning: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- however, depending on what you're trying to do, a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" might be a better idea
<orasis> Henning, After you install PROPER video drivers - you click "system -> preferences -> screen resolution" :)
<LjL> !info mplayer edgy | A-L-A-R-M
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<stefg> !universe > A-L-A-R-M
<oskude> !nfs | whyameye
<ubotu> whyameye: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Henning> and where do i get PROPER video drivers for an ATI radeon 9200? :)
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: no. if i'm saying it's there, it means it's there, i'm not inventing things without checking ;-)
<orasis> LjL He wants to change res on the LIVE cd... while its running live not installed.
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: you need to enable universe
<orasis> Some video cards do not support that under the safe drivers
<lafielle> unimatrix9: http://pastebin.us/10176 is what I see.
<unimatrix9> ok
<Henning> yeah okay, so i've made my peace with 1024 on LIVE
<frogzoo> Henning: well you can get burnt at the stake for recommending proprietary drivers, but fglrx will run that fine
<A-L-A-R-M> okie thanks
<bluk> hi there; I can't play sound anymore on Ubuntu Drapper Drake, tho the sound seems to be passed to the soundcard (equalizer is moving); and volume is not muted... any help?
<LjL> orasis: i think that's possible. the live cd is set up in a way that you *can* modify files (although, of course, they won't survive a reboot)
<orasis> Henning You get the fglrx drivers from synaptic :)
<mutu310> How do I change my keyboard input language in xubuntu please?
<Henning> but if i was to install it, could i get those drivers and they'd work?
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: wait, i meant multiverse actually (well, enable both)
<Henning> and if not, is there anything that could go wrong with the wrong drivers?
<frogzoo> mutu310: sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<orasis> LjL, I have tryed before - the xorg simply starts to go nuts on ram and basically dies, might as well do a full install ;)
<A-L-A-R-M> to enable it i have to add the url in the repo file ?
<A-L-A-R-M> ohh sorry
<A-L-A-R-M> there is a help file
<orasis> Henning, Well you will have to change drivers thats about it hah
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: that is a way, yes. but you may also use Synaptic, or Adept if you're on KDE
<A-L-A-R-M> didnt see it
<frogzoo> Henning: wrong drivers can cause generla chaos, or just not load
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: i usually do it from the command line by editing /etc/apt/sources.list though, yes
<Henning> frogzoo: so i'd have to reinstall or anything IF i installed the wrong ones?
<A-L-A-R-M> i am on kde, but didnt find anything in there about mplayer either with the package manager
<bluk> notice: lspci still shows the soundcard; lsmod stills shows snd_ devices
<selinuxium> hi, is it possible to search through a dictionary for words containing a certain seed?
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: however you do it, make sure you enable universe and multiverse *not only* in the "edgy" repository, but also in the "edgy-updates" and "edgy-security" repositories
<LjL> Ubotu, tell A-L-A-R-M about easysource | A-L-A-R-M, see the private message from Ubotu
<orasis> Henning, Naw you'd be sent back to console thats all.
<Henning> okay
<Henning> so i can install proper drivers from there?
<orasis> Henning, If you want to play it safe with minimal problems until you get the feel - just put "radeon" as your driver.
<A-L-A-R-M> thank you
<whyameye> oskude: yes I've looked that over and user authentication still isn't clear to me.
<A-L-A-R-M> i will try to figure out things :)
<NeF> hey, if i wanted to play games on a linux box, would it be better to use ubuntu or xubuntu
<Henning> where do i put radeon as my driver?
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M, even in the package manager (Adept) you still do need to add the relevant components (universe and multiverse)
<Stormx2> NeF: It wouldn't matter.
<orasis> Henning Open /etc/X11/xorg - find the "device" section, and rather then "ati" -- replace it with "radeon" -- ctrl-alt-backspace, finito.
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: if you use that source-o-matic page, it will generate a sources.list for you
<lafielle> Q4: The tray icon in Azureus doesn't appear in my launch panel. Is this a configuration issue or a bug
<orasis> xorg.conf*
<justpaul> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Henning> thanks
<lafielle> ?
<Stormx2> NeF: If your system is low of resources xfce might give you a bit of an advantage
<Stormx2> s/on/of
<oskude> whyameye: afaik, it uses the user privileges on the host...
<A-L-A-R-M> okie
<orasis> Fluxbox, will give you an ever bigger advantage :D
<NeF> cool, thats Stormx2
<NeF> :D
<Henning> you know the thing is i wouldn't install it on this particular system because it's a mac, but on another pc that basically consists of on-board stuff
<NeF> thanks******
<NeF> :P
<orasis> Henning, Good luck with the sound :P
<Henning> yeah
<Henning> installed xubuntu once on that
<orasis> Onboard sound + Linux, usually = pain in the rear end.
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: err... not sure whether justpaul was just checking, or making a point - but he does bring up a point :-) at any rate, if you decide to use source-o-matic, you can just change every occurrence of "dapper" into "edgy"
<Henning> no chance
<Stormx2> NeF: remember that not all games run in ubuntu well / at all
<whyameye> oskude: I just don't get it. When I mount from the client, how is my authentication checked and how would I set this up?
<oskude> whyameye: that means if you mount a nfs with user "foobar", the machine that is serving the nfs has to have a user named "foobar"
<Henning> orasis: that's why i deinstalled xubuntu
<bluk> my sound disappeared suddently :( even the ubuntu box doesnt play them anymore at login/out
<Henning> well, that and the printer
<minerale> ljl: how do I give arguments to programs under gdb? - gdb apt-cache search test  -> simply runs apt-cache
<NeF> Stormx2 : which linux works the best with games then?
<orasis> Henning Naw you can get it working, but you'll probably have to modify your own stuff
<oskude> whyameye: it uses the uses name that is logged on (on the machine you want to mount the nfs)
<orasis> I had to do the same for my sound because it's onboard..
<Stormx2> NeF: They're all about the same. What games are you looking to play?
<LjL> minerale: 1) sudo -i  (needs to be run as root)  2) gdb apt-cache  3) run search test  4) where
<whyameye> oskude: so you just have to know the name of the user? No password?
<orasis> But I did not mind because my onboard sound performs better then my stand alone card anyways :))
<Henning> orasis, i would call myself "computer-savvy" but when it comes to linux, i'm a total newbie
<Henning> that's where the problem is
<NeF> Stormx2 : Savage and warcraft 3
<orasis> Henning, Everyone does.. ;D
<Henning> okay, but thanks for helping
<orasis> yup
<LjL> minerale: when you're finished, "exit" to come back from the root login
<unimatrix9> lafielle i did take an good look at your card , but there seems to be no driver that i can find for it to help out
<Stormx2> NeF: have a look at http://appdb.winehq.org and also their websites. They may run under ubuntu natively or you may need to emulate windows (thats what WINE does)
<oskude> whyameye: no, you need the password of that user too (or maybe it even has to be the same on both machines) sorry, didnt start use nfs cause of these, had to go to samba...
<bluk> orasis maybe you can help me, i have onboard soundchip too (cmi8738) any chance it happened to you?
<orasis> NeF, Warcraft 3 runs PERFECT under Cedega :)
<LjL> !warcraft | NeF
<ubotu> NeF: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Stormx2> Henning: What is the issue?
<Newbie> where is my /path/to/kernel/source/tree
<orasis> Warcraft 3, does not really work nice under wine, only Wine X (Cedega)
<minerale> ljl: i'm in the console, can't copy paste at this moment (hold on I need to start up screen) but it's segfaulting in strlen() -> string compare -> debPackagesIndex::findincache()
<Henning> Stomrx2, what issue?
<LjL> Newbie: unless you installed the kernel source, it's probably not there ;-) what you trying to do?
<orasis> bluk I have an ess sound drive, but perhaps its close to the same
<Newbie> tv on ubuntu
<Newbie> installing a tv card
<NeF> ty orasis LjL and Stormx2
<KenSentMe> How can i get a list of packages i installed from a certain repository in cli?
<orasis> bluk --- xfceubuntu.blogspot.com --- it has some tips for getting on board sound working, give it a shot
<bluk> thanks orasis
<orasis> bluk OH and remember after the word "options" enter.. new line
<LjL> minerale: which still seems like pointing to some problem with that Packages file that you mentioned above from the strace output...
<bluk> okay:)
<george> I just installed pygame through synaptic but when I run some tuts from the IDLE it says "module not found"
<LjL> minerale: i suggest that you take that file, remove it (after backing it up to somewhere else), and try an apt-get update again
<orasis> :] 
<oskude> whyameye: wait, it sais it uses UID, thats even worse :/ so that means the username you log in in client has to have the same UID on the server :/
<LjL> minerale: and *even if* that solves the issue, it'd probably be best to run a memtest (can be done from the boot menu) and a "smartctl -A /dev/yourHD" to make sure there is no hardware problem
<unimatrix9> is there an 3D driver for this onboard card VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter
<unimatrix9> ?
<orasis> unimatrix9 3D accelerated? - no.
<unimatrix9> okey
<unimatrix9> so bad eh?
<whyameye> oskude: this just sound like the root for me. I wish I could get sshfs to work...
<orasis> unimatrix9 I do not even think that is 3d "accelerated" under window even.
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: not sure if u still there, but in the end I just re-formatted the drive and recopied the data to it, and now it's less the wastebacket junk. Was just taking me too long to do a simple copy backup procedure.
<unimatrix9> you might be very right! :P
<orasis> It will probably do software 3d though.. that's about it.
<orasis> :P
<TLE> yuv656: Hey I just saw your twinview question, have you been answered ?
<unimatrix9> where can i find the ubuntu tutorails / handbook ( forgot the url )
<Jowi> unimatrix9, not sure about the S3 one, but unichrome is supported. I use accelerated 3D with the "via" xorg driver.
<Stormx2> unimatrix9: wiki.ubuntu.com
<A-L-A-R-M> well in sourc o matic there is no edgy but hoary breezy  dapper. so how to generate the list ?
<orasis> Jowi ? O_o
<orasis> really?
<oskude> whyameye: well, you just have to make sure the user that you use to mount the nfs has the same "User ID" on the client _and_ on the server...
<orasis> Push it to the limits huh heh
<Jowi> orasis, yeah. got a CLE266 chipset
<Stormx2> A-L-A-R-M: Just generate it, then do a find + replace. dapper --> edgy
<oskude> whyameye: and, the user has to have rights to read/write that dir, of course...
<Jowi> on one of my via mini itx machines
<salty-horse> hi do i need special permissions to mark a bug as "confirmed" in launchpad?
<Jowi> unimatrix9, check which chipset it uses
<A-L-A-R-M> replace u mean to rename the list ?
<Jowi> unimatrix9, CLE266 is working with the "via" driver
<whyameye> oskude: that sounds so clumsy. What if different people with different computers want to share a disk? I must be misunderstanding...
<whyameye> oskude: they all have to log into their own machine first with the same UID?
<unimatrix9> i was asking for someone else in here, lafielle
<orasis> unimatrix9 If you need to know the chipset.. --- "lspci"
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: i told you - in the list you get, replace every "dapper" word with "edgy". you can do a search&replace from your favorite text editor
<unimatrix9> VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter
<unimatrix9> chipset
<oskude> whyameye: yeah, it is "clumsy"... thats why even linux "wizards" are "forced" to use sambe :/
<A-L-A-R-M> got it
<oskude> whyameye: *samba
<orasis> unimatrix9 Ok well anyways to find out if you have 3d direct accel...
<KenSentMe> How can i get a list of packages i installed from a certain repository in cli?
<orasis> unimatrix9 ... glxinfo | grep render
<Renu_> the box of the tvtuner show me to be a palb/g
<oskude> whyameye: or you have the same username and uid on the server for every user that wants to use the nfs
<orasis> KenSentMe "aptitude"
<whyameye> oskude: do you know anything about sshfs? It is not mysteriously working for me. I'm not sure how good a solution it is though.
<Renu_> or pal d/k
<unimatrix9> ok thnx
<fuffe> I need Internet Explorer
<oskude> whyameye: never even heard :)
<KenSentMe> orasis:  can you give me a lead on what function to use?
<orasis> fuffe Why?.. wow
<whyameye> !sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Renu_> what should i choose on source for tvtuner?
<orasis> KenSentMe Well it's pretty much self explanatory, "installed" packages etc -- its basically the same as synaptic without graphics
<fuffe> orasis, I'm a webmaster, I need to check if my site works with explorer
<stefg> fuffe: then either go and buy crossoveroffice, or set up a virtual windows machine in vmware-player
<orasis> fuffe So boot up a windows PC.. or ask a friend?
<oskude> whyameye: but seems interesting, ill give it a go...
<orasis> fuffe .. or Install IE 6.. with WINE
<Launchpadd> Does anyone here use VLC player in ubuntu 6.06?
<KenSentMe> orasis: but i want a list of packages that come from repository x
<stefg> IE6 in wine doesn't really work
<A-L-A-R-M> does the list have to be saved somewhere ?
<whyameye> oskude: there are a lot of hits on Google with people having trouble with writes. The other thing...I think I read that it actually stores the files locally as well?
<orasis> KenSentMe ahh ok ok - not sure how to do that
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: err... yes. in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluk> orasis: thanks got da sound back :)
<orasis> stefg, works fine for me.. except for like active x stuff
<orasis> bluk :] 
<A-L-A-R-M> okie. thanks
<bluk> have a good day :)
<unimatrix9> Renu_ input configuration / change video source Television
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: as root
<minerale> ljl: (sorry I had to reboot) here's the pastebin: http://code.bulix.org/mft40c-26408
<A-L-A-R-M> sure
<jones20992> what would cause a edgy to freeze when on the live cd ?
<oskude> whyameye: which one ? nfs ? samba ? sshfs ?
<whyameye> oskude: sshfs.
<Launchpadd> jones20992: maybe a scratch on the cd
<unimatrix9> jones20992 , bad cdrom, low ram, etc
<Launchpadd> cd rom bad, low ram, cd bad
<orasis> stefg But of course you need to do some ... tweaking, IE6 does not work on Wine vanilla..
<Jowi> unimatrix9, btw, are you using the s3 or the via driver?
<frogzoo> jones20992: maybe try disabling acpi
<jones20992> unimatrix9 how much ram should i need ?
<Launchpadd> frogzoo:  what is acpi?
<LjL> minerale: (repeating previous comments, not sure you've seen them - they still apply anyway)
<LjL> minerale: which still seems like pointing to some problem with that Packages file that you mentioned above from the strace output...
<frogzoo> Launchpadd: acpi = power management
<LjL> minerale: i suggest that you take that file, remove it (after backing it up to somewhere else), and try an apt-get update again
<jones20992> frogzoo whats the cmd for that ?
<LjL> minerale: and *even if* that solves the issue, it'd probably be best to run a memtest (can be done from the boot menu) and a "smartctl -A /dev/yourHD" to make sure there is no hardware problem
<A-L-A-R-M> LjL:  just noticed on the allready excisting list file that there are : # deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe . so instead of replacing or adding in the file. shouldnt i just remove the "#" ?
<unimatrix9> 512 would be fine
<jones20992> unimatrix9 i only have 256
<unimatrix9> jowi, no i was asking for some one else
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: of course, you can do that... source-o-matic is just meant to make that easier
<frogzoo> jones20992: you need the boot option 'acpi=off'
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: *but* removing the '#' is not quite enough
<unimatrix9> jones20992, should be okey but slow
<kanedaddy> Hi
<aswp`> hi
<Jowi> unimatrix9, k k :)
<dark-shadow> how do i install jre thru apt-get
<dark-shadow> ?
<A-L-A-R-M> not enough ? what is more needed /
<unimatrix9> jones20992, try boot up and test media
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: you also need to 1) enable multiverse (only universe is mentioned there)    2) enable both universe and multiverse also for edgy-updates and edgy-security
<dark-shadow> jre (java run env)
<Henning> okay, got another question
<jones20992> unimatrix9 i did it shows ok
<whyameye> from command line how do I find out how much space I am using and have left on my file system?
<oskude> whyameye: what error do you get with sshfs ?
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: well, mplayer is in multiverse, so enabling universe alone won't quite be very useful
<kanedaddy> I'll soon find out
<unimatrix9> jones20992, then dont run to many apps at once
<frogzoo> whyameye: df -h
<aswp`> don't know
<unimatrix9> jones20992,  you have got low mem
<minerale> ljl: I tried that, it re-downloads the file and then chokes on it
<Thuryn> Hello
<A-L-A-R-M> all of them are in the file
<whyameye> oskude: it is magically working now. I was getting something like "no directory" or something like that when typing ls
<A-L-A-R-M> couldnt copy all of them here
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: as for the rest (security and updates), if you don't do it you will 1) not get updates  2) risk that packages in the main component get out of sync with the ones in universe and multiverse
<ollekalle> q: I have went through the guide for installing mythtv and last item remans "Right click the desktop and log out of the openbox session. At the gdm screen, switch the session to Mythtv". Can anyone quide me on how to follow that instruction?
<CaBlGuY> !Lexmark
<LjL> Ubotu, tell A-L-A-R-M about paste | A-L-A-R-M, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomaslai> hi, I have swapped my CDRW with a DVD writer, but the Aptitude/Apt-Get cannot recognize the "cdrom". How do I configure the dvdrecorder as cdrom?
<jones20992> unimatrix9 all i am trying to do is install nothing else
<A-L-A-R-M> edgy universe , universe multiverse , edgy security , security universe
<LjL> A-L-A-R-M: i doubt that all of them are
<CaBlGuY> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<oskude> whyameye: hmm i get permission denied, do i really have to relog to x, isnt relogin in terminal enough ?
<Thuryn> ok
<whyameye> oskude: i had to log out and relog back in.
<jones20992> unimatrix9 all i am trying to do is install nothing else:)
<Renu_> unimatrix9 i have change to television but no result
<oskude> whyameye: ok... brb
<minerale> ljl: found it! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318206
<malt> www.m4lt.com/suspect.txt does it look like this ip is trying to attack my server? its making my upload speed go crazy and keeps on and on in netstat and its using something with apache
<testsusf> how do i find out how many times a filesystem has been mounted?
<george> cant import pygame in python....any clues?
<unimatrix9> Renu_ is your tv card detected and linux compatible?
<dark-shadow> how do i install jre thru apt-get ?
<unimatrix9> Renu_ with lspci you get an list of  all
<unimatrix9> pci dev
<lafielle> unimatrix9: Thanks for your help :)
<dabaR> george: you have python-pygame installed?
<unimatrix9> ok
<unimatrix9> np
<george> dabaR:just installed from synaptic
<LinTux> where is the NDWRAPPER directory
<lafielle> unimatrix9: for the record, I've been able to play stuff like Tony Hawk with it on Windows. So 3D is definitely supported.
<LinTux> where is the ndiswrapper directory
<whyameye> LinTux: what are you looking for? config is at /etc/ndiswrapper
<oskude> whyameye: hmm, still "fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied" did you have to do anything that was not in the wiki ?
<ubuntu_> ubuuntu.pl
<george> dabaR: I am trying to run a tutorial so its not a coding mistake
<unimatrix9> yes i understand
<whyameye> oskude: did you add yourself to the group "fuse"?
<oskude> whyameye: yup
<whyameye> oskude: lsmod | grep fuse
<whyameye> oskude: (making sure the fuse module is actually loaded)
<oskude> whyameye: loaded
<dabaR> george: do you get an error?
<LinTux> sorry whyameye it is not their
<n1gke> !mga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> minerale: err... you sure that's it? that talks about nvidia... only skimmed around, but haven't seen the segfaulting problem
<lafielle> unimatrix9: and glxgears appears to work.. But I don't know if it's using a software renderer for it.
<unimatrix9> Renu_ some thing like this 02:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture
<george> yes: Traceback (most recent call last):
<george>   File "/home/george/Projects/ball.py", line 1, in <module>
<george>     import pygame
<george> ImportError: No module named pygame
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<whyameye> oskude: I followed the directions here: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<LinTux> Where is the Ndiswrapper directory
<george> sorry for flooding all.....
<unimatrix9> lafielle i see
<oskude> whyameye: ok, i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<whyameye> LinTux: /etc/ndiswrapper is where it is supposed to be. if it isn't there I think you have an install problem.
<A-L-A-R-M> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37587/ the list file
<A-L-A-R-M> seems to me that everything is included
<A-L-A-R-M> just need to denote the lines and save the file
<lafielle> unimatrix9, frogzoo et al. Thanks a lot for your help. I have to run, but I'm sure I'll be back soon :)
<oskude> whyameye: btw, are you on dapper or edgy ? im on edgy
<lafielle> Cheers!
<whyameye> oskude: yes I looked at that after when I was having problems. I'm not sure why mine works suddenly. I'm on dapper.
<unimatrix9> cheers
<whyameye> oskude: unfortunately I have to go so I guess we have to leave this unresolved...
<LinTux> Where is the Ndiswrapper directory
<oskude> whyameye: np, im sure ill get it sorted
<unimatrix9> i have to go too, night all
<unimatrix9> :)
<oskude> whyameye: thanks for the sshfs tip1 :)
<unimatrix9> !happy tuxing
<whyameye> oskude: I'll look for you later and we can compare notes about whether or not this is a good way to go.
<ubotu> happy: Parser generator for Haskell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15-2 (edgy), package size 297 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<LinTux> command to install Ndiswrapper in terminal
<unimatrix9> hehe
<oskude> whyameye: roger
<whyameye> oskude: thanks for your help with my understanding of NFS
<CaBlGuY> anyone help me install Lexmark drivers?
<dabaR> george: here it works after install of python-pygame
<george> can u send me a sample code through pastebin to try?
<oskude> whyameye: i only know enough to not use nfs :P
<LinTux> how do I install Ndiswrapper in terminal#
<dabaR> LinTux: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<dabaR> george: heh
<dabaR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37591/
<reverseblade> !ndiswrapper | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slipttees> ayo....report this bug for me?
<george> dabaR: could it be cause I have python 2.4 and 2.5 installed?
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reverseblade> LinTux, hp pavilion ?
<slytherin> Can anyone direct me to appropriate channel for ubuntu on powerpc?
<dabaR> george: no idea, but I do not have 2.5 installed.
<george> dabaR: it has been installed for 2.4..probably thats the problem
<reverseblade> slytherin, powerpc is soo dead :(
<dabaR> george: and you are trying to use it with 2.5?
<slytherin> reverseblade: What are you talking about architecture, ubuntu on powepc or the channel?
<george> well i run through the IDLE and i guess it is set with the 2.5 version
<xsacha> hello, im on a laptop with ubuntu edgy and when i start it up, i cant type anything until i change vt's (go to tty1)
<spitz> pfft, I'm desperate... Using the 386 kernel I can't get my Intel Core Duo work properly, but with the generic kernel, when I push the 'x' , It keeps printing an x till I push another button. In both kernels, I got fglrx installed, but when I hit fglrxinfo, I get renderer string 'Generic'
<dabaR> george: well you have a clue...similar to the hardley boys from south park
<slipttees> HELLO
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37592/
<frogzoo> !fixres | xsacha
<ubotu> xsacha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slipttees> Bug in gnome-panel
<george> dabaR:lol...well thanks mate
<slipttees> somebody repost for me?
<slipttees> report*
<dabaR> :)
<xsacha> frogzoo: it's something wrong with my video res? .. i like my video res :(
<A-L-A-R-M> after editing the source.list file and enabling universe multiverse. still i get the message : Couldn't find package mplayer
<A-L-A-R-M>  , when trying to install mplayer. does anything else need to be made ?
<slipttees> gnomefreak: ping
<frogzoo> xsacha: you get a blank/black screen?
<xsacha> frogzoo: no everything is fine except my keyboard until i change to tty1 and back
<frogzoo> xsacha: which keyboard layour ru using?
<Canopus> hi all
<xsacha> most of my keys give no output, others give random output like continually sending '3's
<wmt> hai
<xsacha> English US
<xsacha> if i switch to tty1 and back though, it works perfectly with same layout
<xsacha> i have to do this every time i restart my computer
<Canopus> I am trying to mount a partition in rescue mode but when I do mount /dev/had? I get specified device does not exist
<tony22> hi! how can i add a command to wait for key in xterm script?
<frogzoo> tony22: you can use read, but that will block until CR
<Canopus> frogzoo: any advice?
<oskude> whyameye: if your still there, i changed /dev/fuse to chmod root:fuse... dunno if thats good but works...
<KenSentMe> How can i get a list of packages i installed from a certain repository in cli?
<tony22> frogzoo, thanx ill try that, can i run after a command w just ";" or does it need to be in script?
<c1ru> hi all there, finally i have working my quake 4 on edgy64^^
<frogzoo> tony22: read var ; echo $var
<laura100> # ubuntu-de
<tony22> thanx!
<laura100> #ubuntu-de
<c1ru> but now, i have to work for have better perfomance, i have a good graphicd card, but i have problems in 1024 high detail and antialising x4
<c1ru> anyone know how i can take more fps
<c1ru> i have nvidia drivers
<kulbir> is there any way i could executing  commands on system startup?
<Canopus> I  am trying to mount a partition in rescue mode but when I do mount /dev/had? I get specified device does not exist
<Canopus> anyone ?
<laura100> hallo
<Henning> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Fleebailey33> ever since dual boot i cant get past half way booting linux
<laura100> #ubuntu-deu
<Fleebailey33> i've tried fiesty, edgy. and now dapper
<Fleebailey33> laura100, me?
<frogzoo> Fleebailey33: try passing 'acpi=off' as a boot option
<Fleebailey33> ok
<laura100> no
<Hoag> Hey, does anyone know the command to upgrade macromedia flash player?
<Fleebailey33> kk
<Fleebailey33> frogzoo, ill brb let me try that
<oskude> Hoag: fyi: its adobe flash player now ;)
<Hoag> oskude: Guah?! Cheers. :P
<oskude> Hoag: and the flash player 9 beta seems to work nicely with epiphany (firefox)
<Fleebailey33> still hangs at checking file systems
<Fleebailey33> is it trying to check the windows partition?
<Fleebailey33> frogzoo, ?
<frogzoo> Fleebailey33: very possibly - boot doze & run scandisk & try again
<Hoag> oskude: Is it in the repositories?
<Fleebailey33> i think its grub
<laura> #ubuntu-deu
<benjamin> Hey! Someone who knows why my laptop can't cool down when i'm running Ubuntu on it. Yesterday it went down with a message saying that my processor had reached 103 degrees :s
<Fleebailey33> is there a live lilio cd
<oskude> Hoag: not afaik, just get it from adobe, and copy the unpacked file to plugins dir... i think there was a howto for it...
<Fleebailey33> lilo
<Launchpadd> Hey guys is there away I can make VLC my default movie player when i pop in a disc?
<Fleebailey33> windows just gets a black screen
<Fleebailey33> 'thats weird
<Fleebailey33> becuase it booted in feisty
<Fleebailey33> its reconized in grub
<Hoag> oskude: Alright, cheers!
<Launchpadd> anyone?
<Who_> Are there any wireless cards that work out of the box for WEP with Ubuntu?
<benjamin> someone who can help ?
<wasabi_> Who_: Most do in fact.
<rambo3> WEP is like ahving glass door on bankvolt, if anyone want
<rambo3> to take from it just kick the glass slitgly
<UbnNoob> Launchpad : Chekc under System/Pref./Removable../Multimedia
<Launchpadd> thank you ubn
<oskude> Hoag: i just copied the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ready.
<benjamin> Hey! Someone who knows why my laptop can't cool down when i'm running Ubuntu on it. Yesterday it went down with a message saying that my processor had reached 103 degrees :s
<Who_> rambo3: yea - I'm not that botherd (but I won't tell you where I live ;) it's for my family's home internet in a very residentia area - I just want glass...MY network uses WPA :P
<ajopaul_> any suggested video editor that lets me join/combine avi files?
<Fleebailey33> avijoin
<Fleebailey33> transcode
<Fleebailey33> ajopaul_,
<Who_> wasabi_: hmm - using ndiswrapper, or cos OS drivers are getting better?
<Fleebailey33> commandline
<Fleebailey33> gtranscode
<Duesentrieb> benjamin: use top to see what's hogging the cpu
<dellorino> any expert to wine plz?
<wasabi_> Who_: I don't know a single 802.11b card that doesn't work with open source drivers.
<slipttees> ayo
<Who_> dellorino: what do you want to do -= I've been using wine quite a bit recenty, gbut I'm NO expert
<rambo3> Who_, check ubuntu HW  compatibility list  and this : http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<dellorino> i wanna do work my webcam in wine
<slipttees> somebody....about this => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37595/
<ajopaul_> Fleebailey33, thnx
<II`et|Weirdo> Hey, got a question :p my ethernet is slow, but with slow i mean very slow. I checked the internet and they mentioned to disable ipv6 sh!t. So i did it but no improvement. I also played arround with the DNS servers from my ISP but still no greater speeds. Is there a place where i can change the type of my ethernetcard (kind of kernel config screen like in gentoo) ?
<wasabi_> dellorino: What program are you running in WIne?
<Who_> wasabi: ohh, perhapsI should have clarified I'd like 802.11g
<dellorino> eyeballchat
<Hoag> oskude: Says I don't have permission.. do I just "sudu mv directory directory" ?
<Who_> dellorino: is anything working?
<rambo3> !ethtool
<ubotu> ethtool: Display or change ethernet card settings. In component main, is important. Version 3-1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 160 kB
<dellorino> YES WORK
<dellorino> sure
<karim> is there a way to prevent windows from getting the focus in gnome ?
<dellorino> i have open now
<Henning> hey, how do i install WINE?
<benjamin> Duesentrieb: no processes running is using more than 4% cpu ?
<Sternchen[] > hi together
<rambo3> !
<oskude> Hoag: yup, /usr/* is owned by root:root, so you have to do "sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"
<dellorino> work all but cam no Who_
<Henning> how do i install WINE?
<ajopaul_> !wine | Henning
<ubotu> Henning: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xorix> Henning: apt-get install wine
<Scorpmoon> why does opening a .kml file while Google Earth is already open, open another instance of Google Earth?
<Scorpmoon> it doesn't do so on Windows
<slipttees> ??????????
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37595/
<frogzoo> Henning: wine is in the repos, there's a newer release in the budgetdedicated repo
<frogzoo> !wine | Henning
<Henning> so the apt-get solves it?
<Henning> no more hassle?
<Hoag> oskude: Right, time to see if that worked! Thanks. :)
<Who_> dellorino: hmm - which application are you trying to use the camera with?
<Duesentrieb> benjamin: then it shouldn't overheat. the onlything i can think of would be some acpi thingy that explicitely controlls fan speed, and fails to swicth it on when needed. But that's kind of ulikely, too
<dellorino> Who_, my cam work in xawtv
<dellorino> and ekiga
<deepsa> how i make my cam work i am having integrated camera in my laptop
<oskude> Hoag: right click on a flash app, and see if you have "about flash player 9" or something there...
<slipttees> http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/3603/rtlsz6.png
<slipttees> oppsss
<slipttees> sorry
<Who_> dellorino: http://wiki.winehq.org/MSN_Messenger_webcam_support
<Who_> dellorino: could that help?
<benjamin> Duesentrieb: that was me guess too. Then i can't do anything about it ? :'(
<dellorino> yes i see this whiki
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37595/
<Duesentrieb> benjamin: sorry, i'm not an expert for this kind of stuff...#
<dellorino> i change rechel.dll
<oskude> slipttees: who owns the .kde dir ?
<Who_> rambo3: you don't have a link to the Ubuntu list do you - or show me the right google search terms...I am having no lukc
<benjamin> Duesentrieb: okay, thanks for helping anyway :)
<dellorino> ...
<Hoag> oskude: Worked a treat, thanks a lot!
<oskude> Hoag: roger. youre welcome
<Newbie_> who can I copy a "tar.gz" file to "/usr/" from terminal
<Who_> dellorino: oh, I missed some of the stuff you wrote cos you didn't add my name in front of it :)
<benjamin> Duesentrieb: Do you know if deleting the linux ext3 partition have any effect on windows boot up? With grub and all that stuff..
<slipttees> oskude:
<slipttees> slipttees@ubuntu:~$ k3b
<slipttees> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<slipttees> Could not bind to socket '/home/slipttees/.kde/socket-ubuntu/kdeinit__0'
<slipttees> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<slipttees> slipttees@ubuntu:~$
<Who_> dellorino: have you tried setting the OS for the application you want to something different?
<oskude> !paste | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dellorino> sorry my english no good
<slipttees> oskude: sorry
<Aladdin> hallo alle zusammen
<Henning> yoa laddin
<Who_> dellorino: also try starting the application from the command line after FIRST climbing to the directory you want (this is required by 3 WINE progs I use regularly) - ask if you don't get what I mean :)
<oskude> slipttees: that means the user slipttees doesnt have permissions to that dir...
<slipttees> =/
<Kingsqueak> slipttees: try this  'sudo chown -R slipttees:slipttees /home/slipttees'
<dellorino> in setting (in the softwre emulate) i see my cam in device Who_
<dellorino> but in preview i no see image
<Who_> dellorino: what program
<Who_> ?
<dellorino> eyeballchat
<slipttees> Kingsqueak: :D
<slipttees> thanks very much :)
<rambo3> !compatibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> slipttees: that is from running as root most likely
<slipttees> but....no edit permicoes ] ..only install k3b
<dellorino> who the solution is in winecfg shede libraries???
<Kingsqueak> slipttees: with the sudo thing, it's easy to fire things up as root in your user home, then root takes ownership of files
<rambo3> Who_, somone knows the right question to list just ask in channel
<Who_> dellorino: it may be easier for you to use wengo, which runs natively ) and connects to lots of networks - perhaps the one you need
<rambo3> !hwsupport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hwsupport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bakefy> does anyone know how to change the "workgroup" that things are shared to windows?
<dellorino> schewengo is same wine?
<Kingsqueak> Bakefy: using samba, it's in the config file smb.conf
<slipttees> Kingsqueak: :) yeah
<dellorino> wengo is same wine?
<slipttees> i see
<Who_> dellorino no - wengo is a linux program that can do videomessaging like eyeball chat www.wengo.com
<Kingsqueak> wengo is pretty cool
<Canopus> I want to mount a partition in rescue mode but get specified device does not exist. Help anyone?
<KenSentMe> !tell KenSentMe about fax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dellorino> wengo work whit eyeball?
<Who_> dellorino: I don't know - it works with many networks and open protocols
<dellorino> ok i try
<Who_> dellorino: also - perhaps try another windows web cam program to see if eyeball or wine is broken :)
<Who_> dellorino: good luck :)
<Duesentrieb> benjamin: if you have grub active, and delete the partion its on, you can no longer boot. you would need to fix the mbr using a windows install cd or something.
<gizmo_the_great1> does any1 here bother with AV software on their Ubuntu machines? And is the primary reason that viruses are not so successful on Linux due to the fact that the root user accounts require manual inputting of the password, unlike Windows where the Admin account is usually open by default?
<dellorino> u know another program?
<Duesentrieb> benjamin: maybe it would be sufficient to mark the windows partionen as "active" in fdisk.
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: it's more involved than that, has to do with how the core of the OS works where in Win, many apps a user runs have core access, linux, not so much
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: the av applications for linux are mostly there to filter viruses in email sent through linux to and from Windows clients
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: thanks. Do you use AV software yourself on Linux, or is there really no need?
<Kingsqueak> I don't use it at all
<Kingsqueak> I don't run Windows at all here though
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: if you have Windows users, sending and receiving mail through a linux mail server, it's handy/nice to use the av
<dv5237> The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-686
<dv5237> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<dv5237> what can  i do?
<Kingsqueak> dv5237: give it a few days, that will just take care of itself most likely
<dv5237> Kingsqueak: how come?
<zodia1> is it possible to extract RAR with ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> I *think* 'held back' means there are dependencies not yet available, generally when a package is about to be released into the repository
<tony22> frogzoo, thanx for the help but read wont hold an "xterm -e" window open, any clues on how to do that?
<ubuntuedgy> hi @ all
<ubuntuedgy> i need hlp
<ubuntuedgy> :D
<yuv656> zodia1: http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.6.0.tar.gz
<Kingsqueak> tony22: I missed what you are trying to actually accomplish, that might help for a suggestion
<ubuntuedgy> i found a thread for diffrent xgl startmethods
<ubuntuedgy> a tried some of them
<ubuntuedgy> and then
<Kingsqueak> tony22: e.g. why do you need to keep an xterm open?
<ubuntuedgy> there was one method (changing a symlink so that xgl is standart xserver)
<christopherl> installing Activetcl with GUI in root directory while not in terminal, how can get permission to install without using sudo?
<tony22> Kingsqueak, running a scrimpt from a file manager, i need to see the results.
<ubuntuedgy> i rebooted... xgl wasnt starting
* Burkaya aiya!!!!!!!!
<Kingsqueak> tony22: ah, when it runs it's open right, just doesn't stay open?
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: no, i have no windows users as such. I have a laptop that has Windows, and I shar a Mozilla Thunderbird profile on a FAT partition between my Linux desktop and my Windows laptop. So perhaps I should install AV just to filter the e-mail, although that said, I have AV software on the Windows laptop anyway?
<zodia1> how to use linuxrar?
<ubuntuedgy> and i don't know how to enable the old symlink to xserver-xorg
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: you only need av on linux if the mail is being sent and received through your own mail server on the linux box, otherwise just use AV on the Windows boxes themselves
<tim--> i wouldn't worry about AV, gizmo_the_great1.   viruses are for the other people.
<tony22> Kingsqueak, exactly. i tried read - but that doesnt do it. i could try to send output to a file but i would like to see it live too
<Kingsqueak> tony22: you would put 'wait' in the script or if a timer is enough   'sleep 30'  for a 30 sec timer
<zodia1> how to use linuxrar?
<Kingsqueak> tony22: stick either one at the end of the script
<Kingsqueak> tony22: iirc 'wait' will require a ctrl-c to close it/stop it
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: well it's both really. I can send and receive from either the Windows laptop, or the Linux desktop, using the same Thunderbird profile because it's on a shared FAT partition. So, I could be receiving virus ridden mails on my Linux desktop. But, as we say, in theorythey can't attach the linux box?
<tony22> Kingsqueak, thanks, but i need something to wait for an enter... i start the script and often walk away from the computer
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: right, a Win virus won't run on linux basically
<benjamin> Duesentrieb: If I want to use the windows cd to do the thing it is just doing it by itself ?
<Kingsqueak> tony22: then use 'wait'
<tony22> wait just gives me a new line directly
<stefg> tony22: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc10
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: yep, but this brings us back to the original query about how Linux specific viruses CAN attach Linux. Do I need protection from them? I realise they mostly written for Windows, but I think some are targetted at Linux?
<Duesentrieb> benjamin: no. you may have to pick a "repair" option, or use a recovery console, or some such, depending on your version of windows. But i'm not an expert on that. try googleing for "uninstall grub"
<Kingsqueak> tony22: yeah was looking it up, you'll need to stick a loop at the end of the script that waits for input before it exits
<LinTux> I keep getting this error, any help would be appreciated "E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127"
<benjamin> Duesentrieb: okay, thanks for helping.
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: there really aren't any, there are trojans, but you would have to run them as root
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: if you don't run your desktop as root, you are pretty safe
<tony22> Kingsqueak, stefg thanks! ill try some things.. !!
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: ok cool. Obviously I sudo when necessary, but I assume you only mean logging in as root?
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: yes, don't ever run generally applications or an X session as root
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: as in a web browser, an IRC client etc., shouldn't run them as root
<LinTux> Can anyone help me clear this error "E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127"
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: thanks very much. OK, I will not bother with any AV then. That simplifies things a bit :-)
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: it's one of the nicest things about linux
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: switched the wife and kid over a while back, no more constant issues with viruses and spyware
<ValMarko> firefox ; Plugins multimedia installed -> No tv streaming, no flash. ? should I reinstall firefox ?
<faust_> Anyone here got a good grip on power management and laptops under Linux? I've disabled the screensaver and set the power management to never do anything as long as I'm running on AC, but the screen still goes blank after about ten minutes. Seriously annoying when watching a movie etc.
<dellorino> Who_,
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: I keep thinking about doing the same thing, but I am still quite new to Linux (using it for everday life for about a year now) and not really confident enough to be able to resolve everything. Sometimes it's just easier to use Windows for certain things.
<dellorino> i install wengo
<Who_> dellorino: cool
<Kingsqueak> faust_: you could disable it in the BIOS if you want
<dellorino> but in video preview
<Duesentrieb> faust_: i vaguely remember something about a kernel or driver bug that causes that. also some propriatary option you need to set in xorg.conf or something, for some cards.
<stefg> faust_: there might be a bios setting for the screen-blanking time
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: but as the wife really only surfs the net and access e-mail, I guess I could
<dellorino> the preview is black
<faeryNatsuki> hello, i need a little help, i need k3b do not eject anything before verify
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: takes time, I'm a Windows cripple now, I'm barely functional in it
<LinTux> anyone know how to cure this error "E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127"
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: i kknow what you mean. I have to use it at work and frequently type / instead \, etc etc
<stefg> LinTux: what soes 'sudo apt-get -f install' yield?
<knapp_> How can I extract an ISO file or open it (without burning it to a CD-R)?
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: I haven't had to use it for work since 2000 and have used it full time at home since '95 so I'm terrible with Win now
<faust_> Yeah, I considered the bios thing, but it doesn't happen in Windows, so I'm thinking there must be some way in firmware or software.
<Duesentrieb> knapp_: mountiso
<dellorino> Who_, my preview is all black.....
<faeryNatsuki> how can i tell k3b do not eject anything before verify
<faeryNatsuki> ?
<knapp_> Thanks
<Who_> dellorino: have you tried calling 333?
<Kingsqueak> gizmo_the_great1: took me two days to figure out Outlook msg filtering for my Blackberry even, I'm terrible in Windows
<stefg> knapp_: sudo mount -o loop ./myiso.iso /mnt B-)
<LinTux> I get the following - Reading package lists... Done
<LinTux> Building dependency tree
<LinTux> Reading state information... Done
<LinTux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<LinTux> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<RomanK> Hi there!
<LinTux> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<LinTux> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<LinTux> ady@ady-desktop:~$
<Who_> has anyone got an m600i mobile phone to connect to linux? It uses symbian OS
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: good god. Not surprised you are au fai with Linux then - you got about 10 years on me!
<stefg> LinTux: close synaptic
<Kingsqueak> it only takes time ;-)
<faeryNatsuki> any k3b user here?
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: I was using Windows 95 back then I think
<Duesentrieb> knapp_: mount -t iso9660 $1 /mnt/iso -o loop
<faust_> Who_: Most symbian phones should work just fine using OBEX.
<stefg> !paste !Lin
<Kingsqueak> 95's registry is what drove me away finally
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste !Lin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !paste | LinTux
<RomanK> i'm about to buy a Webcam (some usb-cam, nothing so special). What products work well in linux? Are there Companies which deliver OSS-Drivers with their hardware?
<ubotu> LinTux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Who_> faust_: OBEX eh? I will look :)
<Kingsqueak> $100 for the MS press book on the registry pissed me off and I found linux
<FifaFrazer> Anyone here using ktechlab?
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: there is a linux-usb site for webcams, check there carefully
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: I know what you mean. And Vista looking at costing about 400 for the ultimate version! Outrageous, when Ubuntu can do it all for...erm...free!
<RomanK> Kingsqueak: have you got the URL, so i look at the right page?
<max1> hello I've got a question about a common problem: after installing ubuntu server on an old pc (amd k6II) the server doesn't want to boot: when it says 'booting..' it just restarts my pc and keeps doing that...i found it has something to do with i386 or so but i can't find a descent explanation can someone help? thx
<Who_> faust_: hmm so it should be a 'just works' thing? seems not.
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: 'most' of the Logitech cams work, but it's not a hard rule to just buy one and you will likely have to fiddle with drivers a bit
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: gimme a sec
<gizmo_the_great1> Kingsqueak: it's been a pleasure. I gotta go now - see you again. Cheers, Ted
<LinTux> StefG: It returns the following - Reading package lists... Done
<LinTux> Building dependency tree
<LinTux> Reading state information... Done
<LinTux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<LinTux> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<LinTux> Need to get 0B of archives.
<LinTux> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<LinTux> Setting up graphviz-cairo (2.8-2) ...
<LinTux> /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postinst: 11: dot: not found
<LinTux> dpkg: error processing graphviz-cairo (--configure):
<LinTux>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Who_> can anyone help out with a removeable volume that doesn't mount right - I have suspicious dmesg output to show you :)
<LinTux> Errors were encountered while processing:
<LinTux>  graphviz-cairo
<stefg> LinTux: please use the pastebin
<LinTux> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: http://www.linux-usb.org/
<RomanK> Kingsqueak: do you know wether the logitech-cams need a binary module or wether there are drivers already within the kernel or other OSS-Drivers?
<rajiv> hello everyone
<stefg> !paste | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rajiv> damn my gnome is all broke in edgy
<minerale> my apt-get utility is fu%$ed -- how can I remove packages using dpkg ?
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: mine is a QuickCam Messenger, works with opensource kernel module
<wickedly_cool> whats up yallllllll
<RomanK> ah... looks like the page is describing this :)
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: it's a very low quality pic, but it works
<RomanK> thx, Kingsqueak, i think i can find the information now :)
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: I'd stick to 'working, mostly complete' or 'working' in that list of drivers
<|markie|> what is a good ftp daemon
<rajiv> is anyone having any trouble with gnome panels
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: and beware of the 'exact' model numbers of cams listed, it's important as they change chipsets frequently
<max1> please help: E: Could not open lock file .var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<RomanK> yeah, i know... had kinds of those problems before, with other hardware like NICs
<stefg> close synaptic
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: what do you need to do with it?
<rajiv> max1:restart ur pc,it seems something has locked ur apt
<Kingsqueak> RomanK: yeah I got lucky with the cam, just figured most things 'just work' these days, took me a bit to get it sorted out
<rajiv> is anyone having any trouble with gnome panels
<LinTux> any ideas Stefg
<rajiv> is anyone having any trouble with gnome panels in edgy
<Who_> can anyone help me with a device that doesn't mount properyl: the dmesg output when I plug it in is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37600/
<|markie|> Kingsqueak: ftp with certain directiry access and also different root directories
<stefg> LinTux: i'd try sudo aptitude remove graphviz-cairo
<max1> i running the recovery mode on a ubuntu server from pc: it doens't want to boot, i read something about installing linux -386 package but when i try it guves this error
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: vsftpd is pretty good for basics, for complicated setups proftpd is similar to Apache in the unending flexibility of its configs
<UbnNoo1> Where do I install program so that all user could access them?
<LinTux> what would the command be Stefg
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: proftpd lets you do multiple anonymous accounts and all sorts of odd things
<Who_> UbnNoo1: what programs do you want to install?
<|markie|> Kingsqueak: and pure ftpd ?
<Who_> UbnNoo1: if you use the package m,anager to install programs then all users should be able to use them
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: just 'yet another ftpd'  I'm sure it's fine too, I just know the other two better and prefer proftpd over wu-ftpd for most things just because I like its config files better
<UbnNoo1> Who _ : No, its not from the package manager,
<max1> how do I install packages when using the cdrom recovery mode apt-get won't work
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: take a look here http://vsftpd.beasts.org/
<stefg> LinTux: you're problem is that there's a package 'clamping' in apt... remove it, or try to reinstall it, if it's absolutely necessary.. sudo aptitude remove graphviz-cairo tries to uninstall the offending package
<LinTux> it worked, thanks StefG
<|markie|> Kingsqueak: i want to use different root maps and i know vsftpd is not capable of doing that
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: ah o.k.
<max1> how do I install packages when using the cdrom recovery mode apt-get won't work and server doesn't want to boot
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: I'd recommend proftpd only because I'm familiar with that one, should do that for you
<rajiv> can anyone see what im typing???
<LinTux> we can see it ok
<eagleton24> yes, rajiv
<rajiv> hey guys
<stefg> max1: you don't
<rajiv> my gnome panel is all broke
<rajiv> somebody help
<LinTux> how do I access Aegis antivirus
<dellorino> who ok i call 333 and cam work
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: no chance on just using virtual users for the account access eh?
<rajiv> wasssup with it
<rajiv> somebody i guess has done some voodoo on my ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: whatever I can do to talk you out of mapping users to local accounts...  I would advise that as much as possible
<|markie|> Kingsqueak: so vir users means using a db
<LinTux> how do I scan with Aegis antivirus
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: could just mean a text file as a db, but yeah
<benjamin> Anyone who knows how install webcam ?
<jrib> !webcam | benjamin
<ubotu> benjamin: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kingsqueak> |markie|: keep in mind ftp is clear text so if the password is sent, the account is exposed
<dellorino> Who_, i call number 333 and cam work for the first call and later stop work
<Renu_> i cannot canfigure my tvtuner i dont know why
<LinTux> can anyone tell me how to scan with Aegis
<finalbeta> Renu_, more information required.
<Renu_> i installed kdetv and tvtime
<wickedly_cool> check my new phone: http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=951
<Renu_> i am from easteurope
<Who_> dellorino: grr..silly program :P
<LinTux> can I install clam av from termin, if so what is the command
<dellorino> ok o kmy cam work in wengophone
<Hoag> Can anyone recommend a good gdesklets archive? Can't seem to find any. Looking for a good RSS feed grabber in particular..
<finalbeta> first time TVtime starts, it should ask you for location info. East europe, pal secam etc. You probably still need to scan in tvtime and kdetv, xawtv just add all standard channels.
<jevangelo> i want my company to stop using a windows environment and start using open office, and evolution
<jevangelo> down with windows
<Renu_> finalbeta do u know another program to run tvtuner?
<rajiv> sudo apt-get install libclamav1 clamav-base
<finalbeta> Renu_, xawtv
<rajiv> sudo apt-get install libclamav1 clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-docs clamav-freshclam clamav clamtk
<don_dinero> hola
<Who_> dellorino: will ekiga do what you want?
<dellorino> in ekiga work my cam
<minerale> how may one remove a package using dpkg and remove its dependencies too ?>
<LordGoth> what do I need to edit in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make my nVIDIA card work?
<LinTux> how do I remove graphviz-cairo from terminal
<Who_> dellorino: well, can ekiga do the job you wanted eyeball for, cos if so then use that :)
<rajiv> sudo apt-get remove *******
<Who_> dellorino: or find someone better than me to help you - there are some experts in #winehq :)
<m12> where do I move my .jar files so they can be accessed from terminal without being in the right directory?
<finalbeta> LordGoth, no idea, I suggest running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to configure it all.
<Jesse> Anyone need help?
* kezzy pokes FS
<nette> hey can someone help me with this: "Exception: Your system supports OpenGL version "1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)"Glest needs at least version 1.3 to work. You may solve this problem by installing your latest video card drivers"
<benjamin> ubotu: What if my webcam isn't on the list ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about What if my webcam isn't on the list ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dark-shadow> how can i get the 3rd desktop switching to work
<dark-shadow> i installed ubuntu 6.10
<mio> Who_,  ...
<Who_> wasabi_:rambo3: thanks for the help a while ago :)
<dark-shadow> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Who_> mio:... hello?
<paitart> how do know what linux kernel is installed on my system?
<rambo3> np
<Jesse> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<mio> ???
<nette> i've tried to install the newest ATI drivers for my graphic card..but it can't seem to work properly..
<nolimitsoya> paitart, 'uname -r'  in a terminal
<Jesse> !Help on upgrading through update manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Help on upgrading through update manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Renu_> <finalbeta i dont have in synaptic xawtv
<nolimitsoya> !upgrade > nette
<Jesse> !update manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Who_> mio: did I say something to you? cos i didn't mean to - I don't think :)
<Jesse> !update-manager
<m12> where do I move my .jar files so they can be accessed from terminal without being in the right directory?
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45 (edgy), package size 775 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<nolimitsoya> !upgrade > Jesse
<Desert88> hey
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | Jesse
<ubotu> Jesse: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<finalbeta> Renu_, did you enable all repositories?
<benjamin> I have a z-star webcam, how do I install it ? :/
<nette> anyone installed ATI drivers on ubuntu? i have radeon 9600 pro
<Desert88> I have dapper is there any good reason  I should upgrade to edgy?
<Jesse> ok
<lumaQQ> QUESTION   SOFTWARE  ive been looking for some kind of shop managment software for linux.  i need a POS system that will give me all the info of hat comes in and what goes out that can be used by people with little training...  Does anyone have any ideas (if its just Search the net please dont reply ive looked loads)
<mio> sorry repit
<max1> how do i install another kernel using the recovery mode my kernel isn't compatible with my hardwarer
<Renu_> ues
<Renu_> yes
<Who_> mio: unless you answerd a question of mine and I missed it...
<mio> semplice english plz
<nolimitsoya> max1, sudo apt-get install <kernel of choice>
<paitart> nolimitsoya: it says 2.6.15-27-386 and this is newly updated. problem is, my system now hangs/freezes everytime i insert a flashdrive or mp3 player to my usb ports. what could be the prob?
<Desert88> so can anyone tell me whats different about edgy compared to dapper
<Scorpmoon> why does opening a .kml file while Google Earth is already open, open another instance of Google Earth?
<Scorpmoon> it doesn't do so on Windows
<Desert88> plz
<finalbeta> Renu_, I doubt that. if you really did enable all repositories, run sude apt-get update first. Perhaps it didn't show up yet
<nolimitsoya> paitart, no idea :) have you tried the generic kernel?
<max1> nolimitsoya:  that doesn't work i've got 4 partitions i only on the third one it can find a shell but apt-get doens't work
<Jesse> Can anyone help me with installing NetBeans on Linux?
<finalbeta> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Thuryn> sup?
<mio> ok u tell me install wengo
<nolimitsoya> Desert88, no, that cant be dont with any reasonable amount of effort
<paitart> nolimitsoya: how do i install the generic kernel?
<Thuryn> you tell me ;)
<dark-shadow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<lumaQQ> QUESTION   SOFTWARE  ive been looking for some kind of store POS managment ?? ~~  any ideas????
<Desert88> why not?
<nolimitsoya> paitart, 'sudo apt-get install linux-generic' should work
<Desert88> I just need to know if its a good idea to upgrade to edgy for a home user
<Jesse> What is the difference between edgy and ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> Desert88, then the awnser is yes
<slop> help - when my console beeps, my mp3 player stops playing and says "Failed To Open Sound Device"
<Jesse> What is the difference between edgy and dapper drake
<lumaQQ> jesse  They are the same thing  ~~
<Jesse> i know
<slop> Jesse: dapper works
<finalbeta> Jesse, edgy is one version from ubuntu, like XP is a windows version.
<lumaQQ> ubuntu Verstion is called edgy...
<nolimitsoya> Jesse, read my response to Desert88
<owh> Uh, no they're not.
<paitart> nolimitsoya: what package should i have so i can install the generic kernel?
<owh> lumaQQ: Uh, no they're not.
<rajiv> my gnome panel is killin me,somebody please help
<nolimitsoya> paitart, its a kernel. you dont need any
<Jesse> still is there any new things that edgy has that dapper drake doesn'
<Jesse> still is there any new things that edgy has that dapper drake doesn't
<lumaQQ> owh ?  so windows and XP are not the same thing then?   ~~~
<lumaQQ> big head
<nolimitsoya> Jesse, of course
<mnoir> Jesse: !release
<Fleebailey33> im going to shoot by a theory thats taken me a day and 1/2 to come up with
<owh> Jesse: Dapper is a different version than edgy.
<Desert88> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lumaQQ> QUESTION   SOFTWARE  ive been looking for some kind of shop managment software for linux.  i need a POS system that will give me all the info of hat comes in and what goes out that can be used by people with little training...  Does anyone have any ideas
<Jesse> ok
<owh> Jesse: Dapper has long term support, edgy does not.
<paitart> nolimitsoya: it says "E: Couldn't find package linux-generic
<paitart> "
<owh> Jesse: Edge is the latest version of Ubuntu to be released.
<Fleebailey33> that i installed windows xp onto a 30 gb partion but it also erased the other linux partition
<mnoir> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<nolimitsoya> paitart, ok, then there is no metapackage... just search and install
<Desert88> k i will just stick with dapper if theres nothing important on edgy
<Fleebailey33> so then i installed ubuntu and it wouldnt boot
<mio> help for wineeeeeeee
<Fleebailey33> i think it was becuase it couldnt check the windows file system
<nolimitsoya> Desert88, of course there are important new stuff in edgy
<Desert88> for a home user?
<owh> Jesse: There is generally a new release every six months, Dapper was released in 2006, February, or 6.2, Edgy was released in 2006, October, or 6.10.
<Desert88> like what?
<stefg> paitart: sudo aptitude install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<Jesse> Freebaily:> what do you mean it won't boot
<nolimitsoya> Desert88, havent i awnsered all that already?
<minimec> Hi. My nm-applet is not showing me any wlan-connections. wifi-radar shows them without problems. I configured nm-applet by # eth0 + 1 in /etc/network/interfaces ...
<owh> Jesse: Does that help you?
<Fleebailey33> so what i need to do is install fresh. and get fat32 and windows filesytem support becuase it was checking that
<Jesse> owh:>thnak
<Jesse> owh:>thanks
<nette> anyone using Beryl??
<Jesse> yeh
<Fleebailey33> it stopped at checking filesystem
<minimec> I am on edgy
<Desert88> not really but its ok dapper is fine
<nolimitsoya> Fleebailey33, edit your fstab to never check your windows filesystn
<nolimitsoya> *em
<Jesse> Freebaily:> that's werid your windows parition might have a error on it
<Fleebailey33> but i couldnt if it never booted before
<nolimitsoya> Fleebailey33, change the last char on the line from 1/2 to 0
<ValMarko> I wonder if someone has tv streaming and flash animations not only installed but working with firefox. I wonder how you did it ?
<owh> Anyone had any experience where eth0 does not come up after a resume from sleep?
<wasp_ems> can someone tell me what the difference betwenn dvd + and dvd- is?
<owh> That is, I can manually bring it up, but no automagically.
<nolimitsoya> Fleebailey33, boot the live cd, mount / and edit the fstab from there
* stefg sees he's not the only person whose fat-drives get regularly fried by edgy :-\
<paitart> stefg: tnx
<owh> stefg: How do you get fried fat drives? Are you talking about the names, corruption, or something else?
<ata_> I'm having the WPA blues. as long as I connect to a unencrypted network all is fine. when I try to connect to a protected network my wifi-led starts blinking like crazy and I can't connect to anything
<Fleebailey33> to cook them
<Fleebailey33> thanks nolimitsoya
<Fleebailey33> let me go try that
<Fleebailey33> lappy is upstairs
<nolimitsoya> wasp_ems, they are slightly diffrent when it comes to compatibility and editing - and incompatible. check wikipedia for the indepth explaination
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<Jesse> ata_:> can't help you their, means wi-fi
<Jesse> ata_:> can't help you their, mines wi-fi
<Jesse> sprru
<Jesse> sorry
<Jesse> crap
<ata_> :D
* owh pokes stefg
<ata_> you get an A for trying at least :)
<Jesse> lol
<stefg> owh: dosfsck during boot in edgy/dapper and windows chkdsk can't obviously not agree on what a fat32 filesystem is... so if don't change the default behaviour of fsck'ing the fat drives at boot, dosfsck corrupt the drives
<Jesse> does anyone know how to make dosemu work?
<Jesse> i can't and i have loads of QuickBASIC programs i need to move to gambas
<owh> stefg: Could it be that fcsk, or dosfsck are checking your drive as fat16, rather than fat32, and could this be caused by an fstab entry where you've marked the drive as fat, rather than vfat?
<Jesse> i thought that vfat was only for swap only
<Stormx2> Anyone know C++? I'm completely new and I'd like to know the standard procedures for compiling in ubuntu
<owh> Jesse: No, swap has a different type altogether.
<narvik86> Jesse: maybe try dosbox?
<stefg> owh, i don't care /what/ dosfsck does wrong... i just mark all fat-drives as 0 0 in /etc/fstab
<benjamin> I have a problem with my screen resolution. I have a 16:10 flatscreen and in the resolution menu there isn't any resolutions supporting that?
<andres> i've looked a little on captive (ntfs under fuse). any hints on how to get it to run in ubuntu?
<tirus89> hello?
<andres> hello tirus
<owh> Jesse: It's a type 82 partition.
<jamesbrose> andres, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tirus89> I would like some info on unbuntu
<tirus89> ubuntu*
<jamesbrose> andres, go through it until you reach screen resolutuion, select the ones you want with the space bar
<jamesbrose> the restart X
<andres> jamesbrose: will that help me get a writeable ntfs partition you think? :)
<benjamin> someone who can help me?
<andres> I think you're talking to benjamin
<jamesbrose> andres, no, you need that ntfs thing
<jamesbrose> andres, will find the link one min
<Jesse> i know
<andres> captive you mean?
<jamesbrose> andres, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<owh> stefg: My point is that the fstab might be tripping you up, causing the fsck on boot to run with the wrong options, thus "corrupting" your partition, rather than the right thing, so perhaps you should have a look. I'd be surprised if dosfsck is actually doing something wrong.
<andres> great
<jamesbrose> oh right
<jamesbrose> wrong person :S
<Jesse> ok i'll try dosbox
<jamesbrose> benjamin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<jamesbrose> wait
<jamesbrose> wrong thing
<jamesbrose> andres, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<christiane> !marillat | christiane again
<ubotu> christiane again: marillat is a repository created for Debian. Please don't use it on Ubuntu. Consider using !seveas !plf or !cipherfunk
<andres> jamesbrose:  thank you
<jamesbrose> benjamin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fleebailey33> its still not booting in edgy
<christiane> !seveas | christiane again
<ubotu> christiane again: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Fleebailey33> freezing at booting console fonts and keymap
<jamesbrose> andres, Anytime
<christiane> !plf | christiane again
<ubotu> christiane again: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<christiane> !cipherfunk | christiane again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cipherfunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> !abuse | christiane
<ubotu> christiane: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fleebailey33> or is that supposed to take a long time the first time?
<oskude> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<oskude> even
<stefg> owh: no, my fstab is alright... dosfsck tripps, by claiming lost clusters and 'repairing' (actually destroying) files... and this is a default behavior.
<Fleebailey33> any idea nolimitsoya
<owh> stefg: That sounds wrong to me. I'm not doubting your report, but fat has been around for a looooong time and was from memory the first file system used under linux (I might be mistaken), so the behaviour you're describing just sounds completely wrong.
* owh does some googling...
<tirus89> can someone help me with some basic info
<engla> the first file system was ext1 I think
<stefg> owh, It *is* completly wrong... but i stopped complaining about edgy bugs a while ago, just finding my silent workarounds
<tirus89> how similar is windows to ubuntu
<oskude> tirus89: similar is relative...
<engla> windows has many of the same metaphors, like windows (duh) and menus..? and applications that are multi-instance
<A-L-A-R-M> hey, i got a simple question, its not something that serious but want to fix it. when i right click on a movie file and go on the "open with" place, i have twice the entry Xine movie player. how can i remove one of those ?
<TC`> can ubuntu show what ram i have?
<darkgoth> servidores en espaol ????
<tirus89> well, lets say hypotheticly, that if I wanted to install a game ex: WoW, CS:S, would it install and play?
<oskude> TC`: you mean what type of ram ? dunno
<TC`> yeh
<Aladin> Did someone hear something of the supporting the robson cache of the upcoming centrino - platform Santa Rosa?
<TC`> cuz i got 5year pc tho
<Bakefy> How can I share a drive to a windows computer?
<TC`> BAkefy
<Bakefy> TC`?
<finalbeta> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TC`> system>>aministration>sared folder
<TC`> shared*
<finalbeta> !samba | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<owh> stefg: Hmm, did you see bug #48806?
<Bakefy> TC` I have that working... it asks me for a user name and password for some reason
<Bakefy> I will look at the wiki
<TC`> me too
<TC`> ;] 
<Bakefy> thanks guys
<Okt> I am having an issue with gdm now, when I login I get an error, "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit." Then the gdm closes and I am left with my desktop icons and the right click menu.
<bluesign> any idea if i can use an old pii350 cpu, without the integrated fan ?
<Bakefy> lord of the rings is on TNT
<goobie> join #ubuntu-pl
<Bakefy> fyi
<finalbeta> Bakefy, if windows asks for username/password, provide your linux username/password.
<stefg> owh: this is a Launchpad bug number, not a bugzilla bugnumber, huh?
<finalbeta> Bakefy, no anonymous sharing I believe.
<owh> stefg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/48806
<Rug> Howdy all
<stefg> owh: hit it on the spot... i too reported a bug some time ago, but this would have been a duplicate
<finalbeta> Okt, you get that after rebooting? i've also had it after kickstarting the xserver.
<iturk> hi there is it possible to convert a odf document in a pdf file ??
<Rug> I have just installed dapper on a dual-cpu/dual-core Opteron Tyan system.  Should I use "linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7" or "linux-image-2.6.15-27-server" for my kernel?
<Okt> finalbeta: Yea I get that with a reboot, aswell as a restarting of X
<mc__> how to remove a package when dpkg --force-all purge fails?
<owh> stefg: Did you see the comments about the 0 in column 6?
<finalbeta> Okt, damn, I wish I knew what it was :p. I  suspect it's a lock file left somewhere. perhaps google can help. sound common enough.
<nette> hello again: can someone with a radeon card please tell me how to install the default drivers for it? i've tried to install from ati page but it wont work
<nette> just the default ubuntu drivers
<stefg> owh: The reason is probably that I always do a /server/-install and then dpkg --set-selections... there might be a different default for server and desktop-installs
<owh> stefg: And looking at the duplicate bugs, the cause is exactly what I suspected, a fat32 partition being treated as fat16.
<owh> stefg: Heh :-)
<Okt> finalbeta: Thanks, I've been looking on google/forums since 11 last night... But hey I'll keep looking.
<owh> stefg: I'm going to have a little chat in #ubuntu-bugs about this.
<james296> can someone PLZ help me add a program to run at systen startup? I go to the sessions application and startup programs and add it, but when I close it and open it again, its automatically not there now
<james296> how can I fix this?
<finalbeta> nette, the default drivers are the opensource ones, you can't find them on the ATI website. if you want to default ones back. I sugest renning sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it will set your box back to default.
<james296> its called glipper
<finalbeta> Follow the steps.
<stefg> owh, i'll join in, but will be eating :-)
<nette> finalbeta. ok will do that, thanks:)
<james296> which allows you to copy anything you type to the clipboard like in Windows
<minerale> I just installed an ATI radeon 9600 card, replacing my old nvidia -- I ran a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but now the x server wont' start what can I do ?
<nette> finalbeta, will it just set the video card to default? or also the keyboard, mice etc.. ?
<finalbeta> nette, yep, also the keybord + mouse
<nette> finalbeta, ok.. haven't done anything with them so..
<finalbeta> unless you made spacial changes, that really shouldn't be an issue.
<theilliniguy> Hello - newb with new install!  Trying to view WMV video using VLC but onlhy plays audio - how can I see it?
<foob> theillni by installin  w32codecs
<finalbeta> minerale,I can't give you a perfect solution, and perhaps the issue is no more. But I happen to have ran the live CD on a system with a 9600 card 2 hours ago. After booting I had distorted image due to a to high frequency for the monitor. When I ran  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it didn't auto recognize the card. So I had to manually select ATI. After that the xserver didn't start. If you select Vesa in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, t
<finalbeta> he xserver will start again.
<finalbeta> I ran 6.06
<finalbeta> Seems the drivers don't support 9600
<alsa> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<finalbeta> minerale, if it is the driver issue. I would have to suggest using fglrx.
<bcm43xx-fwcutter> Can anyone help me with my broadcam chipset wirless card?
<finalbeta> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<renhoek> i have problems with the ubuntu install for 6.10 when the screen gets to manual edit partitioning, it locks up, any thoughts?
<kohr_> how do i search using the ls command?
<darks> how i install mysql
<darks> apt-get install mysql
<darks> dont work
<bcm43xx-fwcutter> yes ubotu, I'm currently trying to figure out which file i need to download from http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547
<oskude> darks: mysql-server
<Samuli^> darks, apt-cache search mysql
<kohr_> so far i have been using ls |grep
<kohr_> but that doesn't tell the directory
<christiane> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Which chip?
<renhoek> anyone know the format of the harddrive i should have before installing ubuntu? ext2, ext3, fat32?
<kohr_> renhoek use riserFS
<EdLin> renhoek: the installer takes care of that
<finalbeta> renhoek, use ext3
<theilliniguy> How can I play WMV files?  VLC 8.4 only plays audio...
<EdLin> renhoek: personally I'd pick ext3
<FirstStrike> theilliniguy: get mplayer
<kohr_> renhoek they all work, reiserFS was personally recommended to me
<kohr_> theilliniguy
<bcm43xx-fwcutter> ubotu:  I'm currently trying to figure out which file i need to download from http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I'm currently trying to figure out which file i need to download from http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darks> whet is the problam
<darks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37601/
<theilliniguy> Firststrike thanks - VLc doesnt support WMV files I take it
<renhoek> riserFS?
<kohr_> get the w32 codexs
<renhoek> what is that?
<EdLin> Ricerfs is the filesystem that is very fast but doesn't last very long. ;-)
<FirstStrike> bcm43xx-fwcutter: ubotu is a bot
<theilliniguy> kohr - w32 codecs for VLC?
<renhoek> my installer just lockes up evertime i try to manually partition
<kohr_> Edlin what do you mean doesn;t last long?
<darks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37601/
<finalbeta> there is no reason to push something non standard onto a user like reiser, most distro's using reiserFS are going back to ext3 anyway.
<EdLin> kohr_: it loses data
<bcm43xx-fwcutter> Well
<kohr_> theilliniguy, no for mplayer sorry,
<FirstStrike> mm
<FirstStrike> what's the trigger..
<kohr_> theilliniguy its on the restricted format list
<FirstStrike> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EdLin> kohr_: the performance increase for many small files is negligable.
<theilliniguy> Kohr ok I'll try that
<LjL> !seveas | for win32codecs
<ubotu> for win32codecs: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kohr_> theilliniguy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<bcm43xx-fwcutter> I can't connect to the internet with a wired connection
<bcm43xx-fwcutter> my only alternative is this broadcam wireless chipset
<Okt> Gnome is now giving me errors about "cannot open display" any idea what I can do to resolve this?
<renhoek> right now i am running fedora...and gparted doesnt recognize my harddrive formating for one of my drives...is this the problem
<kohr_> EdLin Darn it, is it really that bad?
<EdLin> kohr_: well, it works for a while, then it hicups. At least, that was my experience with it.
<kohr_> EdLin what happened when it hiccuped? you lost data?
<finalbeta> kohr_, it also doesn't seem to have much of a future. And ext does.
<bcm43xx-fwcutter> I'm having trouble finding out which fwcutter file i need to download from  I'm currently trying to figure out which file i need to download from http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547 in order to swap it from this computer to my wireless remote computer
<EdLin> renhoek: just delete all your Linux partitions if you can.
<justsee> Hi I'm doing a manual partition of Ubuntu - and googling hasn't helped: 90 GB available: thinking / - 10GB, /swap - 1.5GB (got 768 MB RAM), /usr/ 5 GB, /var/ 5 GB, /boot/ - 250MB, /tmp/ - 2GB, /home/- the rest - is this sensible or just silly?!
<EdLin> kohr_: precisely
<kohr_> finalbeta, yeah with its founder being arrested for murdur
<renhoek> shouldnt the ubuntu just recognize them anyways?
<EdLin> renhoek: Red Hat and Fedora label the partitions, making it difficult to share them.
<renhoek> is that why ubuntu locks up everytime i want to manually edit the partitions before install?
<finalbeta> kohr_, even before that. I think it was opensuse or mandrake that where the latest to return back to ext3, since ext4 will pretty much be the update of choice.
<EdLin> renhoek: it could - I don't have experience with gparted and Fedora
<kohr_> finalbeta is there a way to switch now? or is it too late?
<EdLin> renhoek: I did have problems installing another distro even after shrinking the parititions of RH with Partition Magic, due to the labels.
<renhoek> i just don't want to format my fedora off, if that isnt the problem and i am left with no os
<bcm43xx-fwcutter> so no1 in here can help me with my wireless problem?
<finalbeta> kohr_, no idea, never really did touch reicerFS
<renhoek> ahh
<kohr_> fwcutter what was it again?
<kohr_> finabeta oh darn
<renhoek> but i should be able to format in the livecd gparted, before installing?
<christiane> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Which chip?
<EdLin> renhoek: maybe you should try the alternate install iso
<finalbeta> kohr_, http://bozziesfw.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/convert-home-from-reiserfs-to-ext3/ (seems it was openSuse that switched :) ) , one tip though. BACKUP!
<kohr_> finalbeta do you think i should switch? is it really worth it right now?
<Jesse> does anyone know what SDL is?
<finalbeta> kohr_, I can't comment on that. it would only be an opinion based on pretty much nothing :p
<Jesse> !SDL
<alsa> any one know how to install themes for beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SDL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EdLin> !info SDL
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in any distro I know
<EdLin> !info SDL-image
<finalbeta> symetric describr line?
<alsa> ?
<ubotu> Package sdl-image does not exist in any distro I know
<Jesse> see what i mean
<EdLin> !info libsdl
<ubotu> Package libsdl does not exist in any distro I know
<kraut> moin
<EdLin> !info libsdl-image
<justsee> hi can anyone advise a sensible partition size for /tmp/, /usr/, /var/ and /boot/ for 90 GB drive?
<renhoek> edlin: thats what i was thinking
<ubotu> Package libsdl-image does not exist in any distro I know
<Jesse> !SDL-CONFIG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SDL-CONFIG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EdLin> ubotu: sorry for the bot abuse ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry for the bot abuse ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Can I change ubuntu's behviour like this: Clicking inside a window will not bring it to front, only clicking the titlebar will do that.
<renhoek> but isnt the alternative just a nongraphical interface?
<finalbeta> Jesse, what are you looking for SDL can mean a number of things.
<EdLin> renhoek: it has more disk formatting features
<Jesse> i need it for dosbox
<kohr_> how do i search using the ls command?  i have been using ls |grep, but it doesn't tell me the directory the file is in
<christiane> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Which chip? `lspci | grep  Broadcom`
<EdLin> Jesse: then apt-get install dosbox
<Stormx2> How can I reformat my swap partition? It got screwed up.
<finalbeta> kohr_, man find
<LjL> kohr_: what about using "find" or "locate"?
<kohr_> oh
<Jesse> it says that is needs for dosbox
<kohr_> cool
<theilliniguy> kohr - total newb! i'm downloading the mplayer w32 codecs- will that process self install or do I need to do something next?
<kohr_> thanks finalbeta and Ljl
<stefg> !libsdl1.2debian | Jesse
<ubotu> libsdl1.2debian: Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Stormx2> theilliniguy: Surely just "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<finalbeta> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EdLin> Jesse: synaptic, apt-get, and aptitude all will take care of downloading the dependencies. Just turn on all the repositories.
<Jesse> i already have the sorce code downloaded
<Kosiarz> Hi all
<kohr_> theilliniguy, i just did this yesterday, i think it will work automaticly if you follow the directions on the page i gave you
<Stormx2> Hi Kosiarz
<EdLin> Jesse: you don't want to compile it from source in a package-centric distro.
<kohr_> theillinuguy it won't play stuff with DRM though
<finalbeta> theilliniguy,  : wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<Stormx2> Jesse: What are you installing? dosbox? Its in the repos
<finalbeta> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<theilliniguy> kohr ok m- i did go to that page and copy past the whole line of text
<kohr_> theilliniguy
<kohr_> yeah
<finalbeta> theilliniguy, those two lines will install them for you.
<Stormx2> Whats wrong with the w32codecs in the repos?!!
<LjL> that there is none?
<Stormx2> Really?
<finalbeta> Stormx2, they can't be inside the repositories, because they can be considered illigal
<Stormx2> Damn I was sure it was there.
<Stormx2> Oh maybe it was just in Seveas's repos
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<finalbeta> it's basically the windows codecs delivered with windows, you can't redistribute them.
<LjL> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Stormx2> I haven't seen Seveas in ages... where is he? o.o
<LjL> here
<renhoek> k, thanks for your help edlin
<theilliniguy> final - kohr - got asked for passwrod - i thype mine then got this message:  status database area is locked by another process
<christiane> Did anyone manage to get Cinelerra to run on ubuntu? I downloaded it but doesn't even `./configure` ("[: 31: ==: unexpected operator   ---   ./configure: 47: Syntax error: Bad fd number").
<EdLin> renhoek: np
<Rug> Is there a lamp meta-package that i can install?
<snook353> using alien to convert noarch.rpm.  what does this mean:
<snook353>  Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID b56a8bac
<Montaro> Hmm anyone reported any issues with the latest apache2/php5 packages in fiesty? everytime i try to access apache, i get a blank page and this in error.log: [Mon Dec 18 04:05:44 2006]  [notice]  child pid 5643 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<[sYn] > Does anyone know what the audo player in this picture is ?   http://www.xfce-look.org/content/pre2/49904-2.png
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kohr_> hey theCore
<Montaro> stefg: was that directed at me?
<theCore> kohr_: hello
<stefg> Montaro: were you asking fot the lamp-metapackage?
* snook353 says to meself, i imagine its a bad thing, even though it is installed
<kohr_> theCore, you wouldn't happen to be named after the core media player would you?
<Rug> I was asking about lamp
<james296> why am I unable to add anything to the system startup?
<Montaro> no? heh sorry, i did ask about apache/php though. different question however :P
<james296> how can I fix that?
<stefg> !lamp | rug
<ubotu> rug: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Rug> [sYn] : perhaps rythmbox?
<theilliniguy> finalbeta - got asked for passwrod - i typed mine then got this message:  status database area is locked by another process
<jrib> james296: have you checked your permissions on stuff in HOME
<Rug> stefg: thanks
<theCore> kohr_: no :)
<[sYn] > Rug, tnanks, ill go check it out and see if thats the one :)
<Phreddy_Pfander> quit *sleepun*
<snook353> i'm gonna uninstall it, and install a diff package
<finalbeta> theilliniguy, make sure you close all other package managers like synaptic before the dpkg command
<theilliniguy> kohr got asked for password - i typed mine then got this message:  status database area is locked by another process
<theilliniguy> finalbeta ok
<finalbeta> theilliniguy, you can only have one open because it would corrupt the database of installed packages
<Rug> I have just installed dapper on a dual-cpu/dual-core Opteron Tyan system.  Should I use "linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7" or "linux-image-2.6.15-27-server" for my kernel?
<james296> yes and its all ok
<mikebot> Does anyone think they can help me getting ubuntu connecting to the internet if is use DSL?
<jrib> james296: what did you check?
<mnoir> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<james296> I right clicked in the Home folder and clicked properties and went to the Permissions tab
<theilliniguy> finalbeta - pasting :~$ sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb gives message :~$ sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<EdLin> mikebot: it's easy, especially if you have dhcp
<Stormx2> What should I use for compiling C++ in ubuntu? cc? gcc?
<jrib> james296: stuff /inside/ HOME
<mikebot> mnoir: I followed that and got an error.
<james296> I JUST formatted this and installed Automatix and installed mostly everything from it
<Stormx2> james296: fool :P
<LjL> !automatix
<theilliniguy> finalbeta: bash: :~$: command not found
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<james296> lol HEY
<mikebot> EdLin: DO you think you cna walk me through it, because I followed that guide and had problems.
<A-L-A-R-M> i tried to install some codecs to play avi files that use the xvid codec, by following the instructions of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278&highlight=wmv+codecs   , did create the /usr/lib/win32 directory, added the codecs from mplayer(hq) in there, also changed the settings of different media players to look for the codecs at this directory. but when i try to open the f
<james296> the problem CANT be because of automatix2 can it??
<jrib> james296: run this command:   find ~ ! -user $USER
<Rug> mikebot: did you try sudo pppeoconf ?
<snook353> anyone know, one more time
<snook353>  Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID b56a8bac
<mikebot> Rug: Yes, and it found eth0, but it gave me the following error...
<finalbeta> theilliniguy, paste the command correctly, if sudo is not found, your system would be severely broken. "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb"
<emilia> hey guys, i tried using wine to use dvdshrink, but that and k9copy both crash like half way through, k9copy says makeisoof crashed, anyone know if theres anything else i could use?
<EdLin> mikebot: I have dhcp, which is automatically configured - if you use pppoe, you need to use pppoeconf.
<ValMarko> Is it safe to use automatix?
<nolimitsoya> automatix | ValMarko
<Rug> james296: I have never had a problem with Automatix2, but others in this channel say that it is bjorked
<LjL> ValMarko: NO
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | ValMarko
<ubotu> ValMarko: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mikebot> Rug: 'Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Controller of your provider did not respond...'
<james296> lol
<james296> damnit
<mikebot> EdLin: Tried that, but got the above error.
<james296> I need to quit usin it then lol
<james296> I did that command now what?
<finalbeta> Automatix is the script that got blamed for the bad dapper to edgy updates. Apparently it even broke updates on systems where it was never used ;)
<EdLin> mikebot: I'm sorry, I've never configured pppoe in Ubuntu since my DSL modem takes care of it.
<Rug> mikebot: pppoeconf has always been bullet-proof for me.  I'd check your cables, NIC, modem, etc...
<theilliniguy> finalbeta closer - got an unpacking and setting up messages
<hydrogen> Does the resizer take a while to run in the installer on fat32 partitions?
<hydrogen> or if its just resizing forever is that indicitave of something going wrong
<hydrogen> forever being ~15 minutes so far
<mikebot> Rug: everything else is connected properly. (I can boot into windows and connect without problems.)
<finalbeta> theilliniguy, then it's installed
<james296> hey, if I uninstall Automatix 2 think that would solve my problem?
<nolimitsoya> hydrogen, resizing is dangerous. yours has likely failed
<theilliniguy> finalbeta - got it!  video works - thanks all!!
<Rug> mikebot: is it using USB or a NIC?
<LjL> i don't think so
* PriceChild hates automatix
<mikebot> Rug: I don't know what that means.
<CoderX> can anyone help me Gparted can't resize my NTFS partitions anymore.
<finalbeta> hydrogen, resizing can take ages. it needs to move all data up or down.
<jrib> james296: no probably not
<jrib> james296: you don't even know if it was automatix yet
<hydrogen> finalbeta, thank you
<james296> so, what can I do then? let me guess, the best option would be to once again reformat...correct?
<Rug> mikebot: is the DSl modem connected to your computer via a USB cable/interface, or a network cable/interface?
<jrib> james296: no, run my command please
<linkbelt238> Can someone help me with the live CD?
<james296> well how can I figure that out?
<james296> I did
<Aar0n444> hi
<jrib> james296: what did it say?
<PriceChild> !anyone > linkbelt238
<tim167> THIS i miss from Windoze: while dragging a file from a folder onto an app > alt+tab can still be used while dragging, to choose the app to drop the file on!
<james296> /home/james/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/gedit-root
<james296> /home/james/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/root-nautilus-here
<james296> /home/james/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/search-here
<james296> /home/james/.Trash/1
<james296> /home/james/.config/autostart
<james296> /home/james/.config/autostart/beagled.desktop
<EdLin> mikebot: is it connected with something that usually looks like a somewhat big phone jack, or is it connected with a small rectangle?
<jrib> james296: not here...
<Rug> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nolimitsoya> tim167, file a bugreport
<jrib> james296: ls -ld /home/james/.config/autostart    please
<james296> sorry
<PriceChild> tim167: drag and hold over hte item on the taskbar for a few seconds, then it will change
<LjL> tim167: does that fine in KDE ;)
<Rug> EdLin: thanks =)
<mikebot> EdLin: My configuration is Wall > Phone line > modem > ethernet > computer
<tim167> PriceChilde: that's more miles to go with the cursor!
<james296> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-12-17 12:22 /home/james/.config/autostart
<jrib> james296: that's your permission problem
<EdLin> mikebot: OK, ethernet = NIC
<Rug> mikebot: is the modem turned on and DSL light "on"?
<ricanelite> has anyone here got MOL working? Need help please
<mikebot> Rug: Yes
<mikebot> Iw as actually just in windows using it fine
<nolimitsoya> LjL, have you ever found kde a bit flaky and unstable? 1:5 apps crash on launch for me... xfce/gnome and other gtk wm work just fine. adept is very keen on going belly up, fex
<linkbelt238> does anyone know the root password for the live cd?
<james296> ok, so what do I do now?
<PriceChild> tim167: bit it works ;)
<tim167> nolimitsoya: its not a bug, its a 'feature' :p
<jrib> james296: since you have a bunch of stuff that is root owned in your home directory, I would recommend:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<finalbeta> linkbelt238, don't use the root account, use sudo <command>
<TehBigToe> guys
<CoderX> which decoders do i need to run mp3's on Edgy Eft?
<nolimitsoya> tim167, id say it isnt, and well worth a bugreport :)
<finalbeta> !sudo > linkbelt238
<TehBigToe> I have 2 updates showing in the Update Manager thingy
<PriceChild> !codecs CoderX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecs CoderX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> nolimitsoya: the base KDE stuff seems quite stable here. then there are some apps that are on the crashy side... which ones crash for you?
<PriceChild> !codecs | CoderX
<ubotu> CoderX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CoderX> thanks
<linkbelt238> I am trying to logon to this computer from another box and need login infor
<TehBigToe> guys I have 2 updates but when I click on the Update Manager their size is shown as 0, and when I click Install they come up with a "missing Filename: field" error
<PriceChild> CoderX: no problemo
<Ratarf> hi
<TehBigToe> guys I have 2 updates but when I click on the Update Manager their size is shown as 0, and when I click Install they come up with a "missing Filename: field" error
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: click "check" first please... see what that does
<nolimitsoya> LjL, seems pretty much random. as i said, adept is extremely flaky, and rarely starts up on the first try. with other qt apps its like tossing a dice. firefox, mozilla and the like work perfectly well though, as do all gtk based apps
<TehBigToe> ok PriceChild
<linkbelt238> both?
<Ratarf> I just compiled a lib... But how do I install it?
<mikebot> Rug: EdLin: It got past that part of it when I unplugged/plugged back in the eternet cable
<james296> now what?
<mikebot> I'm going to try to continue with the prompt...thanks for your help
<wasabi_> Ratarf: Where do you want to install it?
<Rug> mikebot: good luck
<jrib> james296: now try to add stuff to startup
<nolimitsoya> LjL, this is the one thing (counting out messy menues) that keeps me from going with kde...
<Stormx2> What should I use for compiling C++ in ubuntu? cc? gcc?
<EdLin> mikebot: when all else fails, check the cables. :-)
<LjL> nolimitsoya: "adept" as in "Add/Remove Applications" is extremely crash here. Adept "proper" didn't seem to crash when i used it, but then i use it very rarely. other apps, well, there's KOffice that is a crash party... but that's not even included by default
<wasabi_> Stormx2: g++
<Rug> EdLin: somedays you just wanna cry.  =)
<james296> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ratarf> I just want to be able to use it because it's required for installing another application
<Stormx2> wasabi_: How do I use it?
<james296> IT WORKED!!!!
<wasabi_> Stormx2: man g++
<EdLin> Stormx2: still compiling something in the universe repository?
<Stormx2> james296, easy baby
<james296> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> james296: of course :)  don't run programs with sudo unless you need to
<LjL> nolimitsoya: messy menus you mean messy control panel / various settings?
<LjL> thank him in lowercase please :)
<LjL> and when you do, use gksudo if they're GUI programs
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, it's got stuck
<james296> yeah I know man
<TehBigToe> downloading file 25/35
<timtrimble> how do I make it so that my s-video port mirrors waht's on the main screen?
<EdLin> Rug: setting up DSL was difficult for me too, because Verizon's activation page was IE+Windows only.
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: please explain...
<wasabi_> Ratarf: What other app? I'm trying to help you decide where you need to put it, which is sort of not written down in stone.
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: wait :)
<Rug> I have just installed dapper on a dual-cpu/dual-core Opteron Tyan system.  Should I use "linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7" or "linux-image-2.6.15-27-server" for my kernel?
<mikebot> EdLin: The question I have now, is it said everythign is fine, but I can't access the interent
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: patience :)
<mikebot> Does it automatically connect?
<EdLin> mikebot: run pon
<TehBigToe> and the last 10 or so
<wasabi_> rug, depends what you want to do with it
<TehBigToe> show "Failed"
<wasabi_> rug I believe -k7 is obsoleted.
<Rug> wasabi_: I am using Dapper not edgy
<wasabi_> Hmm. MIght not be in Dapper.
<wasabi_> Yeah. Dunno.
<Oliverro> How can I boot on command line with ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Rug> Edgy = too bugy for me
<wasabi_> -server has more in it than just opteron stuff. It's got modules for clustered file systems and the like.
<timtrimble> how do I make it so that my s-video port mirrors what's on the main screen?  I have it set up for them to be two different screens, but I want it to be the same for both.
<Rug> wasabi_: this is just a workstation
<PriceChild> Rug: then run Dapper
<wasabi_> Then just put in -k7
<EdLin> I actually had more luck with Edgy, I wish it were the LTS distro.
<Rug> wasabi_: ok thanks
<wasabi_> PriceChild: welcome to the middle of the conversation
<Rug> =)
<Ratarf> but thats what the problem is... I compiled libphysfs, so I have a bunch of files, but now I want to install it as if it were installed with the synaptic package manager. I don't know in what folder to put it
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, now the Updates window has greyed out and the cursor goes to the Busy one when I hover over it, but there's no dialogs saying what it's doing or anything...
<wasabi_> Ratarf: make install DESTDIR=/usr/local, or /opt/whatever
<wasabi_> Ratarf: Do not install it in /usr
<nolimitsoya> LjL, ive never used the add/remove thing; only the synaptic like interface. its, as i said, extremely flaky. kde is the same on every machine i own, all exept one being athlonxp class processors and the other being a p3. menu layout is terrible, and the amount of clutter with a standard kubuntu/full kde install is amazing. equaly flaky with either kde and kde-core though...
<Stormx2> wasabi_: Bleh there aren't any examples? Could you possibly just give me an example line?
<christopherl> "After installation, make sure that the directory containing the installed executables (ActiveTcl/bin) is included in your PATH variable." Where can I change the PATH variable so I can run the program?
<EdLin> Ratarf: during ./configure use --prefix=/usr/local
<aquarius> Is there a master list somewhere of all the binary firmware in the Ubuntu kernel?
<Stormx2> wasabi_: Something like "gcc file.cc" would work?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: patience :)
<Rug> nolimitsoya: fluxbox as your WM with KDE under the hood makes for one nice system
<wasabi_> Stormx2: There are probably hundreds of examples. Hell, every C++ app included with Ubuntu is a potential example. ;)
<nolimitsoya> LjL, one thing i realy do love (and hate the lack of in gnome) is the ability to have an xfce/fluxbox like apps menu on rightclicking the desktop. speeds things up a great deal :)
<TehBigToe> again?
<Stormx2> wasabi_: Bleh
<EdLin> Stormx2: is there any particular reason why you're avoiding using the repositories?
<nolimitsoya> Rug, how does that work?
<Stormx2> wasabi_: I just want to compile a hello world program damnit xD
<LjL> nolimitsoya: "synaptic like"? never seen such a thing :-P a lot of people probably wouldn't mind getting that, actually
<wasabi_> Stormx2: It can't be more than a two second read of the man page.
<Stormx2> EdLin: I'm writing the code.
<EdLin> Stormx2: Oh, OK, I must be confusing you with someone else.
<Stormx2> wasabi_: The manpage is huge, man ;)
<Stormx2> I'll look again tho.
<wasabi_> hmm. true.
<EdLin> !build-essential | Stormix2
<ubotu> Stormix2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wasabi_> gcc file.cc -o outname
<Rug> nolimitsoya: Fluxbox gives you ZERO clutter.  KDE as the back-end gives you the excellent app compatability
<wasabi_> And you need various options to make it ELF i think
<emilia> anyone reccomend something to backup dvd movies other than wine and dvdshrink & k9copy ?
<Fleebailey33> printf hello worlf
<Fleebailey33> world
<nolimitsoya> LjL, ive never actualy seem anything resembling add/remove programs in kde, but what comes up when doing gksu adept looks pretty much like synaptictome :)
<LjL> nolimitsoya: as for the clutter... well, the basic, standard KDE stuff (kdesktop, konqueror etc) is as cluttered as it can get, true. on the other hand, a few "third-party" (or almost) applications imho tend to be *less* cluttered than the GNOME equivalents
<Rug> emilia: do you want to rip or copy?
<Fleebailey33> emilia, none can do across
<LjL> nolimitsoya, err, K / Add/Remove Programs :)
<Fleebailey33> arcoss
<Fleebailey33> on linux
<TehBigToe> PriceChild,  now my patience is running out :\
<snook353> !fetchmail
<ubotu> fetchmail: SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.4-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 332 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<emilia> Rug : rip to iso, preferably compress also, the way dvdshrink does
<nolimitsoya> Rug, i got that part, but how does one go about setting that up? or do you mean just using fluxbox as session?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: alt tab to make sure t here's nothing hiding beneath
<Rug> emilia: acidRip
<Fleebailey33> but lxcopy is good all in one
<aquarius> emilia: what's up with k9copy?
<snook353> !fetchyahoo
<ubotu> fetchyahoo: Retrieve mail from Yahoo!'s webmail service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 180 kB
<TehBigToe> no PriceChild, nothing
<Rug> nolimitsoya: Fluxbox as the session will do the trick
<nolimitsoya> LjL, completely missed it :P and i was giving kubuntu feisty another whirl just last night :/
<emilia> aquarius :  k9copy always crashes making the iso
<nolimitsoya> Rug, then im with you. i might try that :)
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: please be patient then :)
<aquarius> emilia: oh. OK. I can see how that would be a problem. Doesn't do that for me. :)
<Stormx2> EdLin: I already have build-essential, and I'm pretty sure you need makefiles and stuff for using "make"
<emilia> aqaurius : youre probly in kde?
<Rug> nolimitsoya: It's my favorite combination.
<A-L-A-R-M> under which directory can i find the file which includes the url with the repos ?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: also if Konqueror and its menus are too messy for your tastes, there's Dolphin that's a much simpler file manager, much like Nautilus i think
<Fleebailey33> i like lxcopy
<Rug> right-click "Start-menu" = Heaven
<nolimitsoya> LjL, ill check it out. thank you :)
<EdLin> Stormx2: most of the time those are automatically created with autoconf making a configure file
<LjL> nolimitsoya: also if you base your stability statistics on Feisty, well :-P
<Rug> nolimitsoya: check out the gentoo fluxbox screenshots and check-out conky too.
<aquarius> emilia: nope, Gnome. When I installed k9copy I assume it pulled in the dependencies it required...
<LjL> nolimitsoya: about menus, what i really do like about KDE is mac-style menubar
<nolimitsoya> LjL, i was just going to say im not :P this is my experience with kde and kubuntu since dapper :)
<LjL> hope that's not going away in KDE 4
<PriceChild> A-L-A-R-M: /etc/apt/sources.list
<A-L-A-R-M> thanks
<PriceChild> A-L-A-R-M: please use the software sources program to edit it though
<Rug> If you want to see a HORRIBLE kde menu layout, checkout the newest OpenSuse Live CD.
<A-L-A-R-M> okie
<defrysk> ah kickoff ?
<LjL> Rug: well if you mean "menu" as in "the list of applications etc", at least that's very easily changeable so in the end who cares
<Rug> LjL: no, it's so bad its funny.  You gotta see it.
<nevron> can somebody help me config my dual heads
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, still waiting...
<nevron> ?
<defrysk> about kickoff : http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/?s=kickoff
<Stormx2> my hello world program didn't work XD~~
<Stormx2> I suck.
<nevron> ?
<LjL> Rug: i haven't seen the newest one, i suppose, but the one i've seen looked much like Windows XP - one huge menu (a dialog window, really, wider than high) with just about everything on it
<er4z0r> hi everybody
<EdLin> Stormx2: gcc -o hello hello.c
<Fleebailey33> experiences dual booters here?
<Stormx2> EdLin: Thats for C++, correct?
<er4z0r> can somebody help me with greasemonkey , tails export and firefox?
<EdLin> Stormx2: same flags, but maybe use g++
<ValMarko> is it safe to install and use easyubuntu to activate plugins ?
<hydrogen> heh
<EdLin> Stormx2: make files aren't made by humans anymore, they are made with autoconf
<Rug> LjL: what makes it bad, is how you move "forward and Back" between different sub-menus
<buckweat420> Whats up all?
<hydrogen> what exactly would make a hello world program worthy of using c++
<Stormx2> EdLin: Okay
<Stormx2> EdLin: Well that didn't work either btw...
<A-L-A-R-M> mplayer to be installed it says on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer to install it from multiserv repo.  as much i see in my repo list i have a main restricted universe multiverse . is that the same repo ? (if yes somehow i dont see the mplayer package to install it)
<EdLin> Stormx2: what is your command line?
<Fleebailey33> i installed windows first on a 30 gig partion becuase i would have to reinstall grub anyway
<Stormx2> Basicly it's having trouble with #include <iostream> I think
<Fleebailey33> and im waiting for that
<LjL> Rug: honestly i rarely use the menu anyway... the applications i use 95% of the time are in the quicklauncher (which is nice enough to guess them for me), and the rest i mostly launch using the terminal, or katapult
<longwayoff> When ripping CDs using sound juicer to OGG format is there a varible setting like when ripping mp3s? You know like 128, 192, 256 ect?
<Fleebailey33> katapult!=quicksilver!
<Arigato> is gaim on the live cd?
<bruenig> Arigato, yes
<Stormx2> Arigato, yes
<Stormx2> EdLin: Any suggestions? I'm not sure what I should be including as for libs (or whatever they are)
<EdLin> Stormx2: are you using a namespace? If not, you'll need std::
<EdLin> Stormx2: /j ##c++
<Stormx2> EdLin: using namespace std;
<drcode> hi all
<Rug> longwayoff: yes, but the scale is like 1-5  (1 being poor, 5 being best)
<bruenig> !hi | drcode
<ubotu> drcode: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drcode> I have an old nvidgia 200 card
<drcode> nvidia mx 200
<drcode> I have video out cable
<longwayoff> Rug: I assume as you go up to best the file size gets much larger
<drcode> how I can change into video?
<unnutz> hello, I would like to know where my BitchX config files are stored & how to disable automatic connection to ubuntu irc server :D
<|markie|> bah... cant get xen-machine with ubuntu working
<Rug> longwayoff: yes, but .ogg song quality is EXCELLENT.   A 1 or 2 sounds as good as 192kbs MP3
<drcode> any idea?
<drcode> how I can tell linux to move into nvidia video output?
<longwayoff> Rug: Thanks
<Okt> How would one use "--purge"
<longwayoff> okay now whats better a torrent download or a magnet download?
<bruenig> unnutz, it would seem ~/.BitchX would be the place but for whatever reason it doesn't look like it is
<Rug> Okt: apt-get remove application --purge
<blue-frog> Okt: apt-get remove program --purge
<snook353> !spool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> bones in my sudzuk
<[sYn] > Does anyone know what the audo player in this picture is ?   http://www.xfce-look.org/content/pre2/49904-2.png
<Okt> Thanks
<unnutz> bruenig, aha, & there's not any file like .bitchxrc :(
<Rug> longwayoff: torrent  (thatMagnet thing is for Azereus (sp?)
<Rug> blue-frog: =) beat ya!
<minerale> Is anyone else having trouble with apt-get packages? all of them are giving me seg faults
<nevron> is there anyone using dual head big desktop with ati drivers and has direct rendering enabled?
<longwayoff> Rug is there a way to speed torrents up? They seem to be so slow
<Rug> longwayoff: make sure your upstream bandwith isn't saturated
<Montaro> minerale: im having the same problems..
<Montaro> minerale: not all of them, but ive noticed php seg faults, and apache has gone a little crazy
<nevron> is there anyone using dual head big desktop with ati drivers and has direct rendering enabled?
<PigDogs> hey all
<Montaro> minerale: apt-get dist-upgrade'ed about 1hr or so ago
<Rug> ok bye all
<PigDogs> can anyone advise about upgrading Ubuntu? What entries have to be hashed out in the repos file?>
<Rug> Time for football
<nevron> is there anyone using dual head big desktop with ati drivers and has direct rendering enabled??
<PigDogs> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<minerale> montaro: were you able to fix it ?
<nevron> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hydrogen> so uhh
<teicah> im going to a dude's house with cable internet.. i want to d/l edgy updates and burn to cd; http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/ doesnt seem to have a link to updates.. where can i find them?
<hydrogen> what does it mean if the installer freezes?
<Montaro> not as of yet. i've since updated apt again, but no repositories have changed yet.. so guess i just have to wait until they fix it
<hydrogen> as in hard lock
<nevron> is there anyone using dual head big desktop with ati drivers and has direct rendering enabled??
<n2diy> why is a .deb package five times smaller than the equivalent tar.gz package?
<Montaro> hydrogen: faulty hardware?
<hydrogen> Montaro, I don't believe so, it froze at configuring locales
<hydrogen> which just seems odd
<Montaro> n2diy: because its in the compiled binary form, not plain text source..
<hydrogen> it copied everything
<PigDogs> can anyone advise the lines that have to be hashed out before doing apt-get update??? PLEASE
<hydrogen> I guess what I'm asking is if I do a hard reboot will it need to start over or can it pick up from where it hung at
<bruenig> n2diy, it would depend on the application of course. The tar.gz would have to have configure scripts and stuff. So for small applications, that could make it far larger. But for large applications they should be nearly the same
<n2diy> Montaro, ok, I'm trying to get Mondo installed here, and the developers want me to install v.2.20.
<Montaro> hydrogen: can you alt+f2 or something to get another terminal and see what happened?
<Ratarf> I tried compiling the physfs lib with "make install DESTDIR=/usr/local", it showed no errors or such but it still doesn't show up in synaptic package manager
<felixjet> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> what is the alternative name for browser. Is it www-browser
<hydrogen> Montaro, nah, its hardlock (no keyboard/mouse input) and sounds like everything stopped running in the laptop
<hydrogen> the cddrive isn't doing anything
<jrib> bruenig: x-www-browser  may be what you want
<bruenig> ah x, forgot the x
<A-L-A-R-M> for kubuntu 6.10 multiverse repo, do i have to add:deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse ?
<felixjet> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<PigDogs> need help with upgrading from 5.10... anyone PLEASE ;-(
<nevron> is there anyone using dual head big desktop with ati drivers and has direct rendering enabled?
<felixjet> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ratarf> I tried compiling the physfs lib with "make install DESTDIR=/usr/local", it showed no errors or such but it still doesn't show up in synaptic package manager.... What should I do to resolve this?
<wrathchild9> hello
<asia> hello
<dfcarney> Ratarf: I just tuned in -- what leads you to believe that it will show up in the package manager?  Furthermore, why do you need it to show up there?
<nevron> nobody is using ati drivers dual head setup? i dont believe it therer 966 people in the room
<wrathchild9> how I can look, what is charset on samba server?
<minerale> Does anyone know how to read strace? -- all the apt-* utilities are choking on the newly downloaded package lists -- I delted them, did apt-get update and they choke: heres a strace of apt-cache search test: http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~achille/apt-cache-strace.txt
<dfcarney> nevron: There may be 966 people, but there's probably only 20-30 actually reading and participating.
<amro> I'm getting an error when logging into GNOME on Edgy: something about a message bus error
<paradox34690> anyone here familiar with setting up a Linksys WUSB54G adapter with 6.10?
<wrathchild9> nv ,hgvfgzljvuhg-zhp io
<wrathchild9>  gv6plzuojim
<wrathchild9> mhz7 ;<{gh76 ecp
<hydrogen> thats not english.
<Ratarf> I have an autopackage installer for a game. It checks for all required libraries and says "libphysfs" is missing. I can install it from the package manager, but it's an older version. So I grabbed the source of this lib and tried to install it
<Reisiger> Good evening everyone. I got a little problem starting the graphical interface to manage grub. Under "System"-> "System-Controll" there is no entry for "Boot" and using the "sudo boot -admin" in a terminal window tells me it doesn't find the command... :-/
<theCore> wrathchild9: ?
<snook353> anyone help me with fetchyahoo?
<snook353> Failed: Couldn't open output: >>/var/spool/mail/chemicalkook at /usr/bin/fetchyahoo line 1423, <STDIN> line 3.
<Ratarf> and I thought, if the lib was correctly installed, it would show up in the package manager
<theCore> I think we can say hello to wrathchild9's cat :)
<PriceChild> !anyone > snook353
<dfcarney> minerale: is that strace output with the "follow forks" option enabled?
<wrathchild9> theCore: :D
<wrathchild9> yes
<paradox34690> driver assistance... anyone, anyone??
<PriceChild> !anyone > paradox34690
<amro> anyone know what could be causing a message bus error when logging into GNOME on edgy?
<minerale> dfcarney: i simply did `strace apt-cache search test &> output.txt`
<PriceChild> amro: what error?
<willys_fueguino> Hi!!!
<willys_fueguino> how do I install a file .package???
<paradox34690> If thats an offer of assistance, i'll take it PriceChild... :)
<dfcarney> minerale: use the -FF option (I believe) in the strace call to follow execution into forks
<PriceChild> paradox34690: I may not know... just write the question
<moonlite> Ratarf: "correctly installed". The package manager has some sort of database or something to keep track of dependencies and what files belong to which package etc etc. "make install" from a source package basically just copies files to the "correct" places on your harddisk. I'd advise you not to install anything but stuff from ubuntus official repos
<amro> PriceChild: im attempting to make it show up, sometimes i see a gray box instead of the error box, but i remember something about failing to map a message bus address
<dfcarney> minerale: actually, it may just be -f
<Desert88> can anyone here help with beryl?
<willys_fueguino> how do I install a file .package???
<Ratarf> but I need to install this lib to get the game working
<dfcarney> minerale: (I had to boot back into Windows, so I can't check at my prompt)
<PriceChild> amro: I've not got a clue what's going on :) - probs won't know the answer either. Would be best to know what you're doing
<paradox34690> I just installed 6.10 on a tower, it's wireless and using a Linksys Wireless USB adapter... According to Linksys, they don't have any Linux adapters... obviously, I don't want to have to go buy a new adapter, so I'm looking for help in getting what I have to work...
<mhb> hi all
<candyban> How come ubuntu edgy won't boot if I have /dev/sd (entire disk)? in my md device rather than /dev/sd?x (partition) ?
<Ratarf> the game requires version 1.0.1, and in the repositories the most recent version is 1.0.0
<minerale> dfcarney: it's -F, hold on while I upload it
<PriceChild> mhb: Hi
<willys_fueguino> how do I install a file .package???
<mhb> if I want to re-autodetect my graphic card (Xorg.conf rewrite), what should I do?
<longwayoff> I cant seem to get my torrent download above 2Kb
<PriceChild> mhb: sudo dpkg--reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<candyban> must be something in initrd because the setup boots fine in dapper ... and in edgy with dapper kernel
<minerale> dfcarney: http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~achille/strace2.txt
<snook353> what does fetchyahoo want? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37610/
<errorlevel> If I remove ubuntu-desktop, will all the packages that it pulled in still be installed?  I want to remove gnome-btdownload so that I can remove bittorrent and install the .deb file from bittorrent.com.  I just don't want to make anything harder on myself for when it comes time to upgrade.
<mhb> PriceChild: thanks
<willys_fueguino> how do I install a file .package???
<dfcarney> minerale: ugh -- not much more help there.
<PriceChild> errorlevel: no
<paradox34690> When I open up the networking application, it shows a wireless adapter, I provide my wireless SSID, and I open up my Networking Tools, it shows up in there, but it's not pulling an IP or anything...
<paradox34690> any clues?
<PriceChild> errorlevel: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package... make sure you install it before upgrades to newer versions, e.g. dapper_.edgy
<wrathchild9> I have two PC-s, and on server I have smb share, and on another PC I see it normally, but if I mount it, I don't see hungarian characters
<errorlevel> PriceChild: Okay.
<dfcarney> minerale: have you looked at "var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_binary-i386_Packages" ?
<dfcarney> minerale: are any filesystem errors reported in 'dmesg'?
<willys_fueguino> how do I install a file .package???
<minerale> dfcarney: I deleted that file, apt-get update re downloads it and then it chokes on it again
<wrathchild9> I set guest,iocharset=utf8,codepage=utf8
<Slart> Hello.. can someone recommend a good address book application.. preferably one I can share on my lan... integration with thunderbird is also good
<candyban> Did anyone setup ati (proprietary driver) + xgl + beryl successfully? (I have a thinkpad T43p and I followed a howto to the letter, but it didn't work)
<wrathchild9> but anything isn't ok
<wrathchild9> what?
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino: i reccomend  installing with .deb if possible
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino: are you sure the software isn't availiable as deb?
<minerale> dfcarney: nothing serious on dmesg
<kane77> how can I set up xchat to automaticaly send the mesage to nickserv??
<kane77> at startup
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: It already took like 6 hours to download it
<amro> PriceChild: I've just installed Ubuntu Edgy on another laptop. It ran fine with LiveCD, but when I login through the installed one all I see is the background image. When logging in Failsafe Gnome, I get a gray box which sometimes fully renders with the error message
<willys_fueguino> (its the vdrift package)
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino: what is the software?
<lufis> I'm trying to compile an app (VLC) that has a lot of dependencies. I'm compiling the dependencies I want (such as libdvdcss, x264, etc.). Do I need to do anything special to compile -dev versions of the dependencies, or is that taken care of automatically?
<dfcarney> minerale: I dunno.  I mean, if you've run 'apt-get clean' and you're still getting the crash then I suggest that you escalate it to a developer in #ubuntu-devel
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino: vdrift?
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: Vdrift
<willys_fueguino> yeap
<PriceChild> amro: what error?
<PriceChild> !vdrift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdrift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unnutz> kane77, X-Chat >> Server List >> Edit.  Ther's Nickserv password textbox
<PriceChild> !Vdrift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Vdrift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane77> unnutz, heh thanx.. I didnt notice there was such a thing... :D
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: vdrift.net
<dfcarney> minerale: simply put, it's a SIGSEGV...which could be due to file/data corruption, disk errors, mismatching libraries (doubtful), etc...
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: Im here: http://vdrift.net/faqman/index.php?op=view&t=5
<narvik86> willys_fueguino: its autopackage, execute it in console
<amro> PriceChild: It logged into GNOME and I can see the panels now, and I got the error, which says that themes/sounds/etc might not work properly (and they don't) because it could not find the address of the message bus
<dfcarney> minerale: have you tried using a different sources.list?  Maybe the downloaded file itself is corrupt and when it's parsed it causes an error.
<willys_fueguino> narvik86: ./the/dir/tothepackage???
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino: there was a deb availiable :( but listen to narvik86 now
<minerale> dfcarney: how would I run a fsck? it tells me it's dangerous to do it on a mounted volume -- should I ignore that error ?
<amro> it also suggests a couple of manpages (dbus-launch and dbus-daemon) but i haven't found anything useful in them
<willys_fueguino> narvik86: didnt worked
<dfcarney> minerale: no, don't ignore it.
<dfcarney> !fsck | minerale
<ubotu> minerale: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<minerale> I'll try that, thanks
<PriceChild> armo: run gnome-settings-daemon
<dfcarney> minerale: odds are that you don't have filesystem corruption.  I suggest that you start by changing your sources.list file to download everything from a different server, run "apt-get clean", and try again.
<narvik86> willys_fueguino: if you didnt install any autopackage's you need to install it from console, http://autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/
<willys_fueguino> ah ok
<willys_fueguino> thanx a lot narvik86 and PriceChild
<willys_fueguino> I'll be back if it doesnt work
<angel12> whenever i use xgl/ beryl, when i go to System > Quit i dont have a restart or shutdown option on the menu that pops up
<PriceChild> angel12: please ask in
<snook353> what does <STDIN> mean?
<PriceChild> angel12: #beryl
<dfcarney> snook353: "standard input" -- usually the keyboard
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, still waiting...
<ricanelite> does anyone here use MOL?
<snook353> ok.....
<amro> PriceChild: That's what was generating the error. It outputs some dbus related errors and crashes
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: i think something might be wrong then :) -close that and open up a terminsl
<stockfisch> hi folks, ive got a azureus problem... my upload is below 1kB, though it is limited to 100kB. I am seeding ubuntu isos, but this way my share ratio is far from good
<TehBigToe> I can't close it
<stockfisch> suggestions?
<TehBigToe> I click the X and nothing happens
<dfcarney> snook353: In Linux, <STDIN> is generally file descriptor 0 -- processes can remap that to other devices, but (as I mentioned) it's usually the keyboard
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: try again
<saharaab> hi
<snook353> ok, dfcarney
<TehBigToe> PriceChild,  nothing
<TehBigToe> nothing at all :S
<iklwa> hi.. does anyone knows how to get rid of the message "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"? I got it when using moto4lin
<kane77> does knoppix use apt-get?
<angel12> stockfisch, how many other things are you seeding?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: open up a terminal and "sudo killall update-manager"
<angel12> stockfisch, and how many leechers
<stockfisch> this one iso at the moment
<TehBigToe> ok PriceChild what now?
<Max-O-Matic> hi. anybody here that has some expirience with NFS ?
<angusprune> Hi, On a fresh install of kubuntu 6.10 (just applied updates and installed restricted codecs) I am trying to share a folder over the network.  When I click on 'Configure File Sharing' in folder properties the following dialogue appears http://angusprune.googlepages.com/SharingError.png  If I try running 'Sudo Konqueror' clicking 'Configure File Sharing' it does nothing.  Can anyone help me?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<amro> PriceChild: any other ideas?
<PriceChild> !anyone > Max-O-Matic:
<n2diy> Yesterday, I had eight updates pending, I just downloaded Mondo 2.2, and I was just informed I have ONE update pending, Mondo2.06, what gives?
<stockfisch> wtf?
<PriceChild> amro: not sure why the daemon won't start :(
<stockfisch> somehow my complete network seems to be messed up
<PriceChild> !anyone > Max-O-Matic
<PriceChild> !anyone > Max-O-Matic
<n2diy> Also dpkp complained I was down grading from Mondo 2.06, to Mondo 2.2!?
<amro> pricechild: do you think its possible reinstallation will fix this? since i can login can I just reinstall some specific packages?
<stockfisch> azureus just crashed and kicked xchat, too
<PriceChild> !anyone | Max-O-Matic
<ubotu> Max-O-Matic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: which ones failed? look up a bit
<ompaul> !anyone | Max-O-Matic
<ubotu> Max-O-Matic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: infact... pastebin the entire lot
<aristocrat> hey guys, anyone have an idea of how i can initiatise an rpm db in ubuntu ?
<TehBigToe> ok
<ompaul> PriceChild, they had left
<PriceChild> ompaul: never saw the exit message :(
<n2diy> aristocrat:  Alien will translate RPMs to .debs.
<PriceChild> !pastebin > TehBigToe
<ompaul> PriceChild, you can't catch 100%
<PriceChild> I'll live :)
<ompaul> !alien
<Max-O-Matic> ive set up nfs between my PC(dapper 6.06) and my small laptop(breezy5.04)... i can only mount   with : mount -a      and not with mount -t nfs 192.168.xxx.xxx
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Max-O-Matic> andso on
<stockfisch> i have possibly found the error...
<aristocrat> but there is rpm package available in the repos.
<stockfisch> java takes 99% cpu
<stockfisch> can anyone tell how this might come?
<stockfisch> i mean how i can find out?
<aristocrat> i want to create a chrooted rpm filesystem
<Max-O-Matic> when i mount with mount -t  it gives back an error:  that reads that i have no privleges
<n2diy> aristocrat:  go for it
<amro> PriceChild: Well do you think I should reinstall?
<kane77> does  6.10 (xubuntu) have something like gparted?
<yeager> stockfisch: garbage collection or just a crappy java application perhaps
<Max-O-Matic> but with mount -a no problem
<Max-O-Matic> s
<[sYn] > Does anyone know what the audo player in this picture is ?   http://www.xfce-look.org/content/pre2/49904-2.png
<PriceChild> !mono feisty
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<stockfisch> so what can i do about that
<stockfisch> the only java prog i am running is azureus
<angusprune> Hi, On a fresh install of kubuntu 6.10 (just applied updates and installed restricted codecs) I am trying to share a folder over the network.  When I click on 'Configure File Sharing' in folder properties the following dialogue appears http://angusprune.googlepages.com/SharingError.png  If I try running 'Sudo Konqueror' clicking 'Configure File Sharing' it does nothing.  Can anyone help me?
<PriceChild> amro: no
<PriceChild> amro: i just don't know really
<dfcarney> stockfish: azureus is a resource hog.  I'm not surprised if it's using 99% CPU
<yeager> stockfisch: azureus is known to use too much cpu. try qbittorrent instead
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, whoops
<TehBigToe> I pasted it into pastebin before I saw ubotu's message
<stockfisch> is it as easy to set up?
<TehBigToe> I used pastebin.ca instead
<TehBigToe> http://pastebin.ca/282606
<dfcarney> stockfish: "nice" the process to lower it's priority so that other (more important) processes can get the CPU time that they need
<Okt> I love how if you play with things long enough it all works out in linux. :D
<yeager> stockfisch: no, ubuntu package available at www.qbittorrent.org
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: no problem
<unnutz> [sYn] , something says me that's Rhythmbox
<kane77> does  6.10 (xubuntu) have something like gparted?
<stockfisch> is qbittorrent coming with a gui?
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: please pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<TGPO> kane77 sudo apt-get install gparted .... now you have gparted
<dfcarney> stockfisch: (sorry, sent this to the wrong name before) --  "nice" the process to lower it's priority so that other (more important) processes can get the CPU time that they need.
<cortx> all: hi
<PriceChild> hi cortx
<yeager> stockfisch: yes, a qt4 gui
<kane77> TGPO, I meant if i want to install it to a computer... I need to partition first...
<Okt> I eneded up installing KDE, and now I have gnome working again, so how can I get rid of all of the bloat that came with KDE?
<stockfisch> ill try it then
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stockfisch> i did not have any probs with azureus under suse 10.1
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/282610
<TGPO> kane77 you mean installing from the CD .... yes it comes with a partition utility
<dfcarney> stockfisch: did you use Gnome under SuSE?
<stockfisch> no, i used kde
<dfcarney> stockfisch: that could be why.  Gnome also uses a lot of resources.
<stockfisch> but i wanted to get to gnome anyways
<kane77> TGPO, you know I want to get my dad use it on his computer... (and I dont want to mess things up...)
<stockfisch> hmm
<Max-O-Matic>  ive set up nfs between my PC(dapper 6.06) and my small laptop(breezy5.04)... i can only mount   with : mount -a      and not with mount -t nfs 192.168.xxx.xxx:/    /
<stockfisch> i have heard the same about kde
<yeager> dfcarney: that is not completely correct. gnome uses not much more resources than kde
<stockfisch> thats why i changed to gnome
<dfcarney> stockfisch: yeager's suggestion to switch to another application may help
<hydrogen> gnomes just uglier
<TGPO> kane77: dont take this the wrong way, but if your afraid of breaking other people's stuff then odds are you probably shouldnt be doing it in the first place
<dfcarney> yeager: in my experience, KDE uses sufficiently less than Gnome to make a noticeable performance impact
<stockfisch> well, if firefox would start within the next ten minutes id have a look :-(
<kane77> hydrogen, point of view...
<kane77> hydrogen, I like it very much
<hydrogen> kane77, point of view... gospel truth... there isn't much difference
<bytecolor> how do I keep ubuntu from wanting to update my kernel?
<dfcarney> stockfisch: can you get to a command prompt?  If so, type "top"  -- what's eating up all of your resources?
<stockfisch> i already did
<stockfisch> its the java packet
<TGPO> hydrogen: Gnome and KDE ugly as hell and resource hogs to boot, the ugly part atleast I admit is preferanse
<bytecolor> something in apt-conf?
<dfcarney> stockfisch: have you tried nice'ing it?
<stockfisch> i will not
<MUTU> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 64-bit from the LiveDVD. I want Grub to be installed on my SATA hard disk (/dev/sda). By default it will install it at "(hd0)". What do I need to change it to, to install Grub on by SATA hard disk pls?
<dfcarney> stockfisch: why not?  i'm curious.
<stockfisch> i dont think this would help
<angusprune> Since no one seems able to help with my previous question, Can anyone please tell me how to share a folder in kubuntu 6.10 with another networked kubuntu 6.10 machine?
<bytecolor> er apt.conf I mean
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, firefox -remote "openurl(%s,new-tab)"
<TehBigToe> er
<TehBigToe> wrong paste :P
<dfcarney> stockfisch: well, it's your call.
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/282610
<TGPO> MUTU /dev/sda IS a sata disk
<tschentz> @<angusprune> have you tried nfs?
<FirstStrike> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stockfisch> dfcarney: sorry for that... this is just because i believe that it would speed up other applications, but it wont help for the seeding problem with azureus itself
<livingtm> i am having a serious problem with nautilus. Ever since an update about a week ago, nautilus hangs while browsing from folder to folder. makes my machine totally useless.
<MUTU> TGPO: I know. What do I need to change (hd0) to?
<kane77> TGPO, I installed ubuntu several times and never had no trouble... (well apart from one time when I already had lilo in MBR and ubuntu somewhat ignored the fact...)
<livingtm> nautilus has to be "force-quit"
<dfcarney> stockfisch: i understand.  what are your system specs?  how much RAM/swap do you have?
<angusprune> tshentz: All i've tried is the following, which is where I came in Hi, On a fresh install of kubuntu 6.10 (just applied updates and installed restricted codecs) I am trying to share a folder over the network.  When I click on 'Configure File Sharing' in folder properties the following dialogue appears http://angusprune.googlepages.com/SharingError.png  If I try running 'Sudo Konqueror' clicking 'Configure File Sharing' it does nothing.
* Burkaya aioss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MUTU> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 64-bit from the LiveDVD. I want Grub to be installed on my SATA hard disk (/dev/sda). By default Grub will try install itself at "(hd0)". What do I need to change the location to pls?
<stockfisch> athlon 64 3200+, 2gb ram, 2gb swap, 36gb razor (system), 500gb data + usb rescue disk
<yeager> [sYn] : that media player looks like last-exit
<stockfisch> that should be enough for torrent i believe
<dfcarney> stockfisch: and you're having performance issues?  That's crazy. :P
<tschentz> @angusprune ok, then: apt-get install nfs-user-server  on both machines
<stockfisch> thats really weird, true
<dfcarney> stockfisch: 'dmesg' doesn't report anything out-of-the-ordinary?
<yeager> stockfisch: well, try qbittorrent, it's qt4 (kde) and easy to use
<TGPO> kane77 then what are you asking? you know what your doing and have done it several times ??? your not making much sense
<hydrogen> MUTU, do you have multiple harddrives on your computer?
<stockfisch> i just killed java and i am looking up the prog on the page you have given to me
<Max-O-Matic> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MUTU> hydrogen: yes, 3
<MUTU> 1 SATA, 2 IDE
<MUTU> trying to install Ubuntu on the IDE slave
<tschentz> on the "server"edit the /etc/exports file and write something link this: /home/tschentz/ 192.168.101.101  in one line, where /home/tschentz is the directory you want to share and the IP address is the adress of the machine which is allow to connect to this share
<amro> PriceChild: Reinstalling the dbus package fixed it. I suspect a bad CD
<stockfisch> MUTU: I have ahd the same problems
<TGPO> MUTU grub has to be on the MBR of the "active" HD or on a floppy
<stockfisch> grub had to be installed on the first boot disk
<MUTU> TGPO: Yes, I need it to be on the SATA.
<stockfisch> i disabled the first controllers in the BIOS therefor
<PriceChild> amro: well done :)
<PriceChild> amro: sorry i couldn't help :)
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: getting to you sorry
<TehBigToe> ok
<TGPO> MUTU your not getting it, the SATA isnt the "active" HD
<stockfisch> installing on a slave disk could be tricky though
<kane77> TGPO, well I was just asking wheter the 6.10 version has some partition editor... that was all...
<tschentz> and on the client edit /etc/fstab  and fill in something like this : 192.168.101.21:/home/tschentz /home/tschentz/tschentz nfs
<stockfisch> kane77: did you take the alternate install cd?
<MUTU> TGPO: you're not getting it. I need it installed on the SATA. That's what's booting first in my system, and that's where Windows is.
<tschentz> this will mount the share directory to /home/tschentz/tschentz on the client
<hydrogen> MUTU, hd0 may be the sata harddrive then
<hydrogen> MUTU, grubs nomenclature is a bit hard to understand
<TGPO> MUTU then hd0 would be the correct drive
<MUTU> can't I force it somehow to be on the SATA? do i have to assume that hd0 is the SATA?
<stockfisch> MUTU: grub will be installed on the sata only if you disable the ide controller where other disks hang on
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it depends on bios boot order
<hydrogen> hd0 is the first device booted
<hydrogen> iirc
<stockfisch> it did not help here
<hydrogen> hd1 is second
<stockfisch> not always
<hydrogen> a simple way to check
<MUTU> first device booted is my DVD-ROM though.
<hydrogen> is go to the command line
<stockfisch> grub masses up hd0 and sd0 in my case
<cchristianTPclon> hello
<cchristianTPclon> How do I edit "grub.config"?
<cchristianTPclon> I'm getting the Infamous Error 17 again
<cchristianTPclon> and Compaq did it
<hydrogen> grub doens't know what sd0 is i don't believe
<hydrogen> MUTU, go to the commandline, run `grub` and check out tab completion to see what grub thinks is what
<stockfisch> and thats the point
<TGPO> grub doesnt differentiat hd and sd ... its all hd to grub
<hydrogen> if you type (hd0,<TAB> it should show you all the partitions on that drive
<stockfisch> during installation configure it asks for installation on sd0
<webweaver2006> question - how to set up a serial mouse and does ubuntu recognize isa cards
<hydrogen> see if thats your sata drive
<stockfisch> but installs on hd0
<cchristianTPclon> HELLO.
<derFlo> gibts auch n programm mit dem man die CPU temperatur messen kann? (habn asrock p4vt8 mb)
<hydrogen> cchristianTPclon, vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<hydrogen> or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cchristianTPclon> hydrogen: what???
<stockfisch> if you deactivate all hds except for cdrom, it will take sd0 as hd0 under grub
<stockfisch> very weird, but it helped for me
<Max-O-Matic> tschentz    /etc/exports   on server---> /sharedirectory IPserver(options) IPclient(options)
<cchristianTPclon> I can't get into the system, can I do it from BIOS?
<TGPO> stockfisch: grub see's everything as hd it doesnt know sd
<hydrogen> cchristianTPclon, hit 'e' at the grub menu
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm trying to make a WinXP install disc from a recovery disc to use with VMware. I have got the files needed, made the iso (mkisofs -o path path) and made WMware boot off it, but it's saying no bootable CD
<hydrogen> you can edit it in place
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: could you try sudo apt-get update again see if things change?
<cchristianTPclon> how do I get the GRUB menu?
<hydrogen> then use 'b' to boot the edited entry
<Lattyware> Is there a special way to make the ISO bootable
<stockfisch> yes, but during installation in the ubuntu setup ist asks for installation on sd0
<stockfisch> in my case
<TehBigToe> ok PriceChild
<MUTU> I don't get it. I'll try installing Ubuntu some other time.
<stockfisch> which is hd0 under ubuntu
<angusprune> tschentz: how do I find out the IP addresses? the network has a DHCP server, or can I put wild cards in there?
<enyc> hd0 ??
<fido> hello
<jluthman> i'm having big brother (a monitoring tool) and it uses the local ping utility to see if a host it alive - i have three interfaces on this box and it will on able to respond on one interface (so you must do a ping -I eth0 10.0.0.10) - but i don't know how to modify the software to do it this way; can anyone tell me how to change the metric measurement on the interfaces?
<enyc> aad hd0 in grub you mean?
<stockfisch> yes
<tim167> cchristianTPclon: press escape on startup, when you see grum
<tim167> cchristianTPclon i mean GRUB
<cchristianTPclon> tim167: ok
<tschentz> @<angusprune> yes you can also enter wildcards, e.g. 192.168.0.*
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, now there's no error messages
<enyc> stockfisch: the kerenl will see things like 'hda' 'sda' etc...   (hd0) is what grub sees as BIOS INT 13 drive 0x80
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: yay :)
<PriceChild> TehBigToe: no try "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<cchristianTPclon> so...  after COMPAQ dissapears, hit esc?
<stockfisch> you are completely right
<stockfisch> but i cant describe the problem eny better...
<TehBigToe> PriceChild, now 0 updates
<TehBigToe> :D
<Lattyware> Anyone?
<fido> hello
<TGPO> Lattyware: wrong channel
<fido> que cosa??
<webweaver2006> how do you deactivate usb at bootup?
<Lattyware> TGPO: Not really, I'm doing it within ubuntu
<cchristianTPclon> tim167: so...  after COMPAQ dissapears, hit esc?
<Lattyware> or is there a #bootablecds?
<fido> help. i have an error PCI: Cannot allocate resource region
<stockfisch> enyc: maybe this is an error with the nforce4 chipset. it completely ignores the ide and sata bootorder. ide ALWAYS comes first
<tim167> cchristianTPclon: something like that yes, you have to watch your screen closely, and hit esc as soon as GRUB shows up
<amro> PriceChild: Thanks a lot for helping!
<cchristianTPclon> ok trying
<dfcarney> Lattyware: yeah, but that's like saying that you need help with an online site because you surf the web from a browser in Ubuntu.
<tim167> cchristianTPclon: good luck :-D
<cchristianTPclon> oops!  I had it
<LinTux> When I go into the Gimp I get a paint trail on the cursor, how can I turn it off
<Remaille> hi
<Lattyware> dfcarney: I guess...
<Remaille> has anyone already used wake on lan ?
<dfcarney> Lattyware: either way, I'm sorry that I can't help you.  I don't know the solution to your problem.
<Lattyware> fair enough
<LinTux>  When I go into the Gimp I get a paint trail on the cursor, how can I turn it off
<cchristianTPclon> tim167: so...  when it says "GRUB Loading stage 1.5"?
<tim167> cchristianTPclon: yes, actually I think it also says something like : "hit escape to enter grub menu" but you dont have much time...
<cchristianTPclon> hmmmm...
<cchristianTPclon> no it dosnt
<cchristianTPclon> tim167: It says:
<kurei> hi
<xenonn31> hello, i want to have aceleration graphics in my intel gma 945
<xenonn31> what should i do ?
<cchristianTPclon> GRUB Loading stage1.5
<cchristianTPclon> GRUB loading, please wait...
<cchristianTPclon> Error 17
<xenonn31> is that possible?
<tim167> cchristianTPclon: I'm not sure, maybe it only allows this menu if you have multiple kernels/os-es installed...?
<cchristianTPclon> I have XP and Ubuntu
<xenonn31> I learnt, something about beryl, aiglx k is that what i should install ?
<cchristianTPclon> it's a Compaq Presario V5000
<tim167> cchristianTPclon: yes, but maybe, that error message means grub could not load
<kurei> i've installed java 6 on my machine... unfortunately its not listed when i do a sudo update-alternatives --configure java. Does anyone know how to set my default jre to 1.6?
<cchristianTPclon> CTO
<eddie> I can print with ubunta, but i can't print with suse, why/what is this
<cchristianTPclon> no, the COMPAQ support person showed me this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<cchristianTPclon> it say what error 17 is
<cchristianTPclon> eddie: "restore Partition"?
<tim167> cchristianTPclon: your HD partition seems to be broken
<Hoxzer> I get "you need a flashplayer" notices from sites although I have flashplugin-nonfree installed what causes this?
<cchristianTPclon> tim167: huh?
<yeager> stockfisch: did you like qbittorrent?
<jrib> Hoxzer: probably you have version 7 and the site wants a newer one
<tim167> cchristianTPclon:  at least: grub cannot load the partition its supposed to, see your link : " This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB."
<jrib> eddie: maybe try #suse
<semboy> !nvy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cchristianTPclon> hmmmm...
<cchristianTPclon> like "unformatted"?
<semboy> does anyone knowz about nvidia autoinstaller
<semboy> ?
<narvik86> nvidia_package.run ?
<semboy> yeah
<semboy> i just want to run the program , so it will autoinstall nvidia , is there a program that can do that
<jrib> !nvidia | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kurei> semboy, try using easyubuntu
<boOkwo7m_> anyone here uses irssi?
<jrib> !anyone | boOkwo7m_
<ubotu> boOkwo7m_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<n2diy> can locate find just one file? ie just a file called make, and not everything that contains make?
<boOkwo7m> anyone here uses irssi
<boOkwo7m> ?
<Digit0> Hi
<mrmist> Hi all
<Digit0> the azureus in apt-get core dumps :(
<cchristianTPclon> ok, the compiuters owner want's it back, hurry up
<jrib> boOkwo7m: yes, what is your next question?
<jrib> n2diy: you can pass a regex to locate
<semboy> where can i get automatix ??
<eddie> why does ubuntu keeps silent when loading, knoppix greets you
<yeager> Digit0: try something better, like qbittorrent
<jrib> !automatix | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kurei> how do i set my default jre to java 6?
<n2diy> jrib, how
<yeager> cheesus, does everyone use bittorrent? :)
<astronouth7303> how do I replace totem with VLC as the default media player?
<mrmist> I get a problem trying to browse my samba shares... I keep getting: "The location is not a folder"-errors
<jrib> n2diy: man locate  should say.  I don't remember the exact switch
<semboy> JRIB thanks i was about to do a mistake !!
<yeager> astronouth7303: right click on the media file and choose Run with
<n2diy> jrib, roger, RTFM :)
<jrib> !defaultapp | astronouth7303
<ubotu> astronouth7303: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<eddie> #suse
<semboy> JRIB thanks really :)
<Hoxzer> jrib: isn't 9.0.21* good enough?
<jrib> n2diy: heh well it will give you better info than me, let me know if it isn't clear
<astronouth7303> thanks jrib
<reggaemanu> is there someone that use bluetooth on edgy (with a phone) ?
<jrib> Hoxzer: idk, what site?
<UbnNoob> Anyone who know how to install multifunctional devices (Canon MF5730) in Ubuntu?
<boOkwo7m> jrib: sorry for the redundancy :)  how do I activate automatic logging?  I set in my config file autolog = on; autolog_path = "path/to/log";  but it doesn't work
<n2diy> Jrib, roger roger.
<jrib> boOkwo7m: did you /save ?
<boOkwo7m> save ?
<cchristianTPclon> HELLO?!?!
<boOkwo7m> it's in the config file!
<Hoxzer> jrib: ? whta do You mean byt what site? I installed it via apt
<stockfisch> how do i set up qbittorrent to automatically start when i have downloaded a torrent file?
<jrib> Hoxzer: what site isn't working?
<boOkwo7m> jrib: i just modified the config and restarted irssi
<kurei> how do i set my default jre to java 6?
<yeager> UbnNoob: have you tried google?
<kralc-le> hi, I want to burn an iso file to a dvd, when I insert a blank dvd it gives me the option to burn a disk,, my question is if I drag the iso file to the window will that burn the iso image (instead of burning a dvd with an iso file) ?
<UbnNoob> yeager : What is google ? ;)
<yeager> stockfisch: set it up as default application for .torrent files
<josh_> whats up everyone? question, i have a child who is "about that age" and i need to make sure he isn't going to be going to certain sites with inappropriate material. he is on a windows machine and i am using ubuntu (as soon as i figure out how to get it installed on my c2d box). how do i need to go about forcing his internet through my box to get out the network and what application do i need...
<josh_> ...to get to monitor his whereabouts (if there is an application that will block bad content that would be nice to know also)
<jrib> boOkwo7m: that should work, what path did you use?
<stockfisch> how do i do that?
<stockfisch> i am new to ubuntu...
<cchristianTPclon> HELLO?!?!
<yeager> josh_: set up a proxy cache like squid
<killermach> how do I get ubuntu to install on a laptop when X doesn't start??
<jrib> cchristianTPclon: hi
<Hoxzer> jrib: http://wiki.debian.org/FlashPlayer
<josh_> squid eh? what else?
<Hoxzer> jrib: no!
<yeager> cchristianTPclon: HELLO
<semboy> is there a program calld nvy i dont really know the name , but someone told me , that it could install nvidia by it self
<Hoxzer> jrib: http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/ this one
<yeager> semboy: envy
<boOkwo7m> jrib: autolog_path = "~/.irssi/log/$0.%Y-%m-%d.log";
<cchristianTPclon> ok, thanks, I was wondering if I was still here.....
<semboy> yeahger thanks
<foob> is it possible to ssh to my ubuntu partition from within my windows partition?
<semboy> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<packagedeliverer> hey guys
<cchristianTPclon> yeager: so do you know?
<cchristianTPclon> jrib: or you?
<stockfisch> yeager: how do i set the default application for a file type under ubuntu?
<foob> stockfish right click on it and choose 'properties' then 'open with'
<yeager> !defaultapp | stockfisch
<ubotu> stockfisch: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<jrib> Hoxzer: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/  what version does this site say you have?
<packagedeliverer> I'm trying to install Linux Live so I'm able to make a bootcd (college stuff) but it's not really working out
<foob> yay i was right :D
<packagedeliverer> could anyone help?
<yeager> reggaemanu: i do. i use wammu
<foob> does wammu have free checking
<Hoxzer> jrib: vVersion 9,0,21,78 Installed Successfully
<boOkwo7m> jrib: I'll try to use the /save thing ..
<kralc-le> hi, I want to burn an iso image to a dvd, when I insert a blank dvd it gives me the option to burn a disk,, my question is if I drag the iso file to the window will that burn the iso image (instead of burning a dvd with an iso file) ?
<jrib> boOkwo7m: try autolog_path = ~/irclogs/$tag/$0.log  that's what I have.  That we we can see if that is the issue
<yeager> packagedeliverer: live cd means that you don't have to install anything
<reggaemanu> yeager, without wammu, if you launch gnome-obex-send, is your phone detected?
<josh_> what else will i need to get?
<boOkwo7m> jrib: will do
<con-man> how do I stop X? the nvidia drivers need it not to be running
<packagedeliverer> I know, but I'm trying to install the script that makes the cd yeager
<Hoxzer> Now we came to "wtf" point
<jrib> Hoxzer: weird, that link you gave me works here
<yeager> reggaemanu: i have no idea. wammu does the work for me
<cchristianTPclon> .......
<netcrash> Hello, does ubuntu version 6.06.1 get's security updates ? ( like for the recent security problems in proftpd )
<yeager> packagedeliverer: you want to create your own live cd?
<oskude> kralc-le: dunno, but i allways just click right mouse on iso and say burn on cd/dvd
<packagedeliverer> yeh
<reggaemanu> yeager, can you try it?
<Hoxzer> jrib: .....:(
<Hoxzer> well jrib I check it some day
<jrib> Hoxzer: you have any extensions?
<cchristianTPclon> HELLO, i AM STILL HERE, NO CHANG IN THE QUESTION I AM ASKING
<boOkwo7m> jrib: nope, doesnt work
<packagedeliverer> yeager, need to do it for an exam next month =)
<kralc-le> oskude: thanks
<yeager> reggaemanu: i use Send to in nautilus to send files to my phone
<reggaemanu> i don't need wammu, i just want to send files directly via nautilus
<Hoxzer> jrib: yeah, ofcourse gspace and "OOK! video OOK!"
<foob> netcrash 6.06 is the supported one so yeah theres updates
<reggaemanu> yeager, hum so it seems it is detected
<oskude> !shout | cchristianTPclon
<ubotu> cchristianTPclon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> boOkwo7m: what is your autolog_level?
<packagedeliverer> and I don't want to use my laptop so I can do it outside college hours
<boOkwo7m> jrib: what activates logging?  is autolog = on enough?
<yeager> packagedeliverer: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<foob> netcrash for supported software
<cchristianTPclon> ubotu: are you sure???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you sure??? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boOkwo7m> jrib: unset
<yeager> reggaemanu: does your bt dongle work at all?
<jrib> boOkwo7m: autolog_level = all -crap -clientcrap -ctcps
<stockfisch> thx, it worked, yeager, ubotu
<yeager> stockfisch: :)
<reverseblade> Hello , I have just compiled my kernel, but the boot proces just halts
<n2diy> jrib, I want to locate the command xastir, and not list everything else that contains xastir, like the source files, I checked the man page, and tried -r xastir, but no luck.
<cchristianTPclon> how do I edit GRUB.CONF?
<cchristianTPclon> ANYONE?
<stockfisch> too easy to look at that point... too windows like ;-)
<reverseblade> Begin: Waiting for root file system..  it just hangs
<jrib> Hoxzer: try without extensions (create a new firefox profile).  What is the exact error string you get on the site?
<yeager> packagedeliverer: or this http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/projects/ubuntu-livecd-customization/
<jrib> cchristianTPclon: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     is that what you mean?  And please don't use caps
<yeager> cchristianTPclon: sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<reggaemanu> yeager, yeah, i can send files to my comp, but send from the comp doesn't work, it don't find the phone (in fact obex search device with  hidd --search (wich doesn't find my phone) and with hcitool scan it find it, that's weird
<oskude> cchristianTPclon: as you would edit any other text file... if that GRUB.CONF is a textfile... (remember: its case sensitive)
<jrib> n2diy: I would just do:  locate xastir | grep bin
<packagedeliverer> it's not customizing a livecd but making one out of a modified system (so, I removed/edited the stuff I learned at college and now I need to make a live cd out of it)
<yeager> reggaemanu: ah, your dongle is not in the correct mode (listening mode or what it is called)
<boOkwo7m> jrib: no doesn't work either ..
<packagedeliverer> http://www.linux-live.org/ so using this package... I just need to know how to recompile the kernel
<reggaemanu> yeager, how can i change that? there is nothing on the key to change modes...
<jrib> boOkwo7m: pastebin all the stuff you get when you do    /set log
<boOkwo7m> i must be missing something simple ..  how do i activate logging?  is autolog = on enough?
<cchristianTPclon> AS I HAVE SAID BEFORE: I cannot turn on the computer, it is not getting past the initial boot.
<jrib> boOkwo7m: yes, it should be
<jrib> !caps | cchristianTPclon
<ubotu> cchristianTPclon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<yeager> packagedeliverer: read more about squashfs. you can create an image of your current system and then compress it with squashfs (so it will fit on a cd)
<Zodiac`> after i've installed ET on linux, how to open it?
<cchristianTPclon> are you sure???
<Zodiac`> like, how to launch it?
<yeager> cchristianTPclon: what is the error message?
<jrib> cchristianTPclon: state your question with all relevant information in _one_ line
<packagedeliverer> k, thanks yeager
<cchristianTPclon> ERROR 17
<cchristianTPclon> as I said before
<boOkwo7m> jrib: OH!  it says autolog OFF !!  Even though i set it to on in my config!
<oskude> !patience | cchristianTPclon
<ubotu> cchristianTPclon: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<boOkwo7m> jrib: how do i set autologging in the config?  i must have done it wrong.
<yeager> grub error 17 means that it doesn't find or can't mount the filesystem/partition
<n2diy> jrib, that works a lot better than plane locate, still turns up a bunch of stuff I don't need, but it does tell what I need no know, tnx.
<jrib> boOkwo7m: if you edited config while irssi is running it may save the values it had when it exits
<Joakim> Hi
<Joakim> I have some problems with the program switcher
<miniman> Can anyone recommend a good firewall?
<boOkwo7m> jrib: is ON and on different?  i.e. case-sensitive?
<foob> linksys
<boOkwo7m> jrib: will try now ON ...
<Joakim> When I open new program, it lays under all of the other programs that is running
<Joakim> Understand?
<jrib> bytecolor: I don't think it's different
<jrib> boOkwo7m: ^
<derFlo> HI
<miniman> Can anyone recommend a good firewalll?
<yeager> miniman: iptables
<derFlo> ive got a prob with wmsensors
<jrib> !firewall | miniman
<derFlo> florian@florian-desktop:~$ wmsensors -i
<derFlo> Could not locate or open config file!
<ubotu> miniman: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Zodiac`> after i've installed wolfenstein: Enemy territory on linux, how to launch it?
<boOkwo7m> jrib: ?
<derFlo> how can i fix that problem?
<miniman> Sweet, thanks!
<jrib> boOkwo7m: I don't think it's case-sensitive
<Joakim> I' try to explain better
<Joakim> I'll
<Joakim> Say I run Firefox, and opens Gaim
<kurei> how do i add installers in my local directory into synaptic?
<packagedeliverer> one last question, I have a shellscript runme.sh ... as a noob, typing the 'filename' or 'exec filename' or 'open filename' haven't done much...
<Joakim> Then Gaim lays down under Firefox
<Joakim> So I have to click on Gaim from the Panel
<jrib> !enter | Joakim
<ubotu> Joakim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yeager> packagedeliverer: ./runme.sh
<mc__> packagedeliverer: type bash runme.sh
<LePousson> hi guys
<boOkwo7m> jrib: where do i set the autolog?  atm i set it in the server section .. ?
<Zodiac`> after i've installed wolfenstein: Enemy territory on linux, how to launch it?
<packagedeliverer> thanks !
<jrib> boOkwo7m: just do  /set autlog on   followed by   /save
<jrib> boOkwo7m: but spell autolog right :)
<boOkwo7m> jrib: :p
<LePousson> I just wanted to know if it is possible to have an ubuntu-desktop acting as a DHCP and Apache/MySQL/PHP server ?
<jrib> !lamp | LePousson
<ubotu> LePousson: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<oskude> LePousson: but of course!
<n2diy> how can I determine the size of a directory?
<sharperguy> !ubotu
<LePousson> ok oskude ... thanks jrib
<jrib> n2diy: du -sh
<joni> n2diy: use du
<yeager> n2diy: du -h --max-depth=1  (lists all directories too)
<jrib> n2diy: or right click > properties
<uffiole> i like du * -sch
<n2diy> Jrib, et al thanksl, du /usr takes a while to run! I'll try right clicking in nautilus.
<kurei> how do i add local repositories to synaptic?
<ReinH> Guys, are there any issues with dual booting a computer with two hard drives and using the first for windows and the second for Ubuntu?
<nevron> issue?
<ReinH> I've never done it, so I'm wondering if there are any gotchas
<ReinH> or is it as easy as partitioningo one hard drive?
<oskude> ReinH: you just "have" to install grub to the mbr of the harddrive that is set as boot device in bios...
<kni1> What file do I need to edit on the webserver to be able to connect to it internally?
<mefistofeles> hey
<ReinH> oskude: ok, so I install grub on the boot drive.
<n2diy> Jrib, did you mean right click on the directory from nautilus? That just tells me free disk space.
<mefistofeles> why is that ubuntu doesnt have alsaconf?... any special reason?
<duckfish> Is there something like Taskbar Shuffle (WinXP) for Ubuntu? I want to be able to rearrange the order of the windows in the Window List
<superkirbyartist> I have a lot of issues with Ubuntu on my old iMac.
<jrib> n2diy: look at the "Contents" field
<oskude> ReinH: if you dont use other methods (boot floppy). yes
<ReinH> oskude: Ok, would I need a partition on that drive for it, then?
<kishan> duckfish------ right click on menue and choose edit menue
<n2diy> jrib, ah ha, the directory I chose was an empty one, I got it now.
<ReinH> Would it make more sense to just put the '/' partition on the boot drive and put /home on the second HDD? I've got 12GB to spare on the first drive
<oskude> ReinH: mbr is allready on every hd, you dont need to create it, it just will be overwritten (the ms windows bootloader)
<ReinH> oskude: oh, ok. I see what you mean now
<oskude> ReinH: MBR = Master Boot Record, i think wikipedia has more info, if you want
<ReinH> oskude: How would I typically specify where to install grub?
<kishan> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zero_> hola muy buenas
<oskude> ReinH: for mbr, it ask on which hd
<mc__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<duckfish> kishan: I don't see 'edit menu'.. right-clicking on windows shows 'minimize', 'maximize', etc, and right-clicking on the window list shows 'add to panel', 'properties', 'delete this panel', etc
<ReinH> oskude: ok, perfect
<Zodiac`> i write et in terminal, but enemy territory wont lauch.. why? is it some graphic card error?
<ReinH> I'm clearing off the HDD as we speak. In ... 220 minutes I'll probably be back with more questions ;)
<ReinH> Thanks for the help
<Zodiac`> i write et in terminal, but enemy territory wont lauch.. why? is it some graphic card error?
<boOkwo7m> jrib: Thanks!  I got my logging working now! :)
<kishan> duckfish:right click on the application option of mnue and u will see edit menue
<oskude> ReinH: btw, which ubuntu you install ? i remember "old" (dapper?) didnt give you that option thou... meaning the graphicalk installer
<Curs0r> hey can someone please help me with xdmcp? when i load an app that uses qt, or tk or gecko or even console for the interface everything is great. when i load an app that uses gtk for the interface it takes 3-5 minutes to load
<jrib> boOkwo7m: great
<whyameye> inkscape isn't importing ai files like it should.  when I try to import I am getting "Use of uninitialized value in subtraction (-) at /usr/share/inkscape/extensions/ill2svg.pl line 318,..."
<ReinH> oskude: I have a dapper CD I was going to use, but maybe I'll try the new (edgy?)
<kishan> duckfish: go to system---preferences---menue layout
<ReinH> oskude: what would you recommend?
<Zodiac`> nolimitsoya, hey m8 :) you know something about enemy territory? (wolfenstein) "i write et in terminal, but enemy territory wont lauch.. why? is it some graphic card error?"
<oskude> ReinH: im not sure if dapper was "ok", hope someone knows here (i normally use the alternate old text based installer and it "allways" had that option)
<boOkwo7m> jrib: I tried doing things manually (the way I like) but when I did it automatically (/set autolog on  and then /save) i saw my mistakes.  Now it all works. :)
<kishan> oskude: ubuntu installintion install grub at mbr by default
<ReinH> oskude: what version of Ubuntu would you prefer for a non critical (second development computer) install?
<oskude> whyameye: you could try export to svg in freehand and open that in inkscape... and this is (will be) yummy too http://xaraxtreme.org/
<ReinH> anyone else please comment too
<Fleebailey66> i liked yaboot on powerpc better
<oskude> kishan: but does dapper live cd have option in which hd mbr ?
<jrib> ReinH: edgy
<Curs0r> ReinH, always good to stay current on a dev machine, edgy
<ReinH> jrib: how "edgy" is edgy? Is it stable yet?
<chorse> ReinH: Edgy, no doubt
<superkirbyartist> I am using yaboot.
<ReinH> Sry, I haven't been keeping up.
<oskude> ReinH: dapper and edgy are stable, dapper just has longer support (and edgy more actual software)
<jrib> ReinH: it was released in october
<whyameye> oskude: is freehand in the repos?
<Curs0r> ReinH, edgy could not be more stable imho
<oskude> whyameye: heh ? adobe freehand is the tool that makes .ai files...
<kishan> oskude: there is no option of where to install grub .it installs on mbr by default
<chorse> oskude: more recent software :)
<Zodiac`> enemy territory says: "Sys_Error: Error during initialization"
<mc__> Curs0r: I experienced a lot more problems with edgy
<duckfish> kishan: I'm using gnome on dapper, I don't see 'menu layout', only 'menus and toolbars' and 'windows', and neither of them have the option to do what I want
<ReinH> jrib, oskude, Curs0r: awesome, thanks. I'll install edgy on this one and then upgrade the one I'm on now from Dapper to Edgy as well
<bradley_> i was setting up thunderbird but i can't find a systray setting-- how do i get it to run in the background?
<Fleebailey66> superkirbyartist, how is it on x86?
<superkirbyartist> The monitor's colors are messed up and I have KDE stuff, though.
<oskude> kishan: you said that allready, but can you choose on which harddisk mbr ?
<whyameye> oskude: oh. So i'd have to move to a Windows machine w/ freehand on it...
<Fleebailey66> can it dual boot windows?
<Curs0r> mc__, the things that used to crush FC6 on this pc are nothing to edgy
<kishan> oskude: sorry i have no experince with two hard disks
<ReinH> kishan: So if I'm installing Ubuntu on a second drive, will grub be installed correctly by default?
<oskude> whyameye: dunno, i though it was an .ai you made with freehand... i never imported such files in inkscape...
<ReinH> kishan: oic, never mind ;)
<con-man> how do I set up aiglx
<ShminkyBoy> lol
<con-man> anyone?
<ShminkyBoy> this is weird
<Fleebailey66> ReinH, you can install it on the second drive where ubuntu is or you can install it on the master
<Curs0r> con-man, you don't really set up aiglx
<ShminkyBoy> <-- first xchat use
<Fleebailey66> with alt cd at least
<con-man> Curs0r: ok
<oskude> ReinH: im pretty sure edgy has option (in graphical installer) to select which hd mbr to install
<con-man> Curs0r: its not an option when I log on
<Curs0r> con-man, that's a pretty well documented procedure at ubuntuguide.org
<Aquarius> Can someone tell me how to de-register from launchpad?
<ReinH> Cool, well worst thing that could happen is that it doesn't give me the option to boot from the 2nd drive, right?
<Curs0r> con-man, what gpu?
<kishan> ReinH: one suggestion install the dual boot on hard disk 1 and make fat partion on other hard disk so that u can use for both windows and ubuntu
<whyameye> oskude: it's an ai a graphic designer made for me. She tried to export to svg for me but somehow the svg is bitmapped...
<con-man> Curs0r: nvidia 7600
<jrib> Aquarius: try #launchpad maybe
<oskude> ReinH: no, the worst that can happen is that it install grub in hd2 mbr, and that is not set as boot hd in bios, so windows bootloader is started from hd1 (if that the boot hd in bios)
<superkirbyartist> How can I use my iMac modem?
<ReinH> oskude: right, which would just mean it would boot into windows as normal, right?
<Curs0r> con-man, follow this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29 but don't install the beta driver, use the normal one
<drivera90> G'day. What command do I use to get x-chat?
<oskude> whyameye: lol, so, inkscape cant read .ai and freehand cant export svg... pick your blame ;)
<Fleebailey66> best dual boot site
<Fleebailey66> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<oskude> ReinH: yup
<kishan> oskude: i think in the bios there is option of booting from which hard disk
<ReinH> kishan: There are now drivers for WinXP to read/write EXT partitions
<oskude> kishan: yes, but to have to change that for changing os is not a nice option..
<ReinH> And TBH I'm less worried about borking windows, so I don't mind using them
<drivera90> apt-get install x-chat?
<whyameye> oskude: the thing is that inkscape is supposed to be able to read ai with the perlmagick package installed. But I am getting an error and Google isn't helping me. I'm downloading xara now...
<minerale> what is the name for the restricted (?native?) ati drivers ?
<kishan> ReinH: but it is alwys safe to use fat common to both linux and windows
<Curs0r> con-man, son you will be happy like this http://123pichosting.com/images/2614Screenshot-4.png
<Curs0r> soon*
<ReinH> kishan: sure, but I may run into the file size restriction
<oskude> well, and how about searching why freehand cant export svg ? its an open standard so there are no objections...
<oskude> whyameye: and xaraxtreme is not "ready" yet, so it maybe doesnt read .ai files...
<kishan> oskude if one install the ubuntu and windows on say hard disk 1 so grub will be on one right
<dcordes> how can i install beryl form svn? i'm using edgy
<drivera90> What command do I use to install x-chat (or any similar IRC app)?
<oskude> kishan: yup, with the "old" installer
<oskude> whyameye: and ai files and svg are not complitely compatible...
* Curs0r gives the handle of the day award to bigfuzzyjesus 
<n2diy> driver90 apt-get install xchat.
<kishan> oskude: in live cd there is no option of where to install the grup it automatically checks for the other OS and install the grub at MBR thats what happened for me
<oskude> kishan: you mean dapper ?
<kishan> oskude: yes
<oskude> kishan: roger
<we6jb1> Hi
<we6jb1> I have a question
<Curs0r> i'll bet you do lol
<we6jb1> hold on
<rance> I need a suggestion for a k/ubuntu solution to a problem, the freebsd-games package has a util called "banner" which allows you to make "Happy Birthday" banners on continuous feed dot-matirx printiers, how do I do this in k/ubuntu
<whyameye> oskude: xanax is failing on opening the ai file...
<Joakim> Ok
<we6jb1> I am looking for a motherboard that is 100% compatible with ubuntu
<oskude> whyameye: well, i assume ai is a closed file spec, no ?
<Curs0r> we6jb1, i have aasus a8n-sli premium and it could not be happier
<kishan> oskude: i too have a problem i think it it because of the dual can u help..when i try to hibernate on my dual boot laptop it erases the swap,i mean the swap is no longer recognized and when i press the powerbutoon it reboot and my swap partion is unrecozined then i have to reformat my linux swap can u help
<djidane> salut
<we6jb1> ok I have a intel chip
<we6jb1> right now
<Curs0r> we6jb1, what series?
<djidane> jaimerai savoir c koi la commande pour reconfigurer le serveur x ?
<Curs0r> we6jb1, more info is always better than less
<oskude> kishan: sorry, never used hibernate...
<we6jb1> This is a normal intel pentium 4 chip
<manu__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<oskude> whyameye: your better of you demand a svg file, as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Illustrator_Artwork
<Joakim> I have a problem. When I opens a program, for example, Gaim. If I have some other program open, Gaim will lay under all of the other programs. So, to get Gaim on the top, I need to click on it on the panel. It some kind of minimized when I opens it. Somebody know how to fix this?
<we6jb1> I think 2 or something mhz
<Curs0r> we6jb1, mobo-wise that places you in a terrible position for linux. someone else may be able to recommend something with that arch
<kishan> oskude: as far i came to know when u hibernate the information is stored in swap and it should actually re read from the swap when i push the power button is my understanding right
<whyameye> oskude: yeah she gave me an svg file but it is bitmapped. She doesn't know how else to save as svg...
<oskude> kishan: or ram. yes thats the only i "know" too :)
<Joakim> I have a problem. When I opens a program, for example, Gaim. If I have some other program open, Gaim will lay under all of the other programs. So, to get Gaim on the top, I need to click on it on the panel. It some kind of minimized when I opens it. Somebody know how to fix this?
<shaman47> Hi
<Curs0r> we6jb1, anything intel made after the p3 and before the core2 was pretty lousy
<jrib> Joakim: what window manager are you using?
<oskude> whyameye: export -> svg... thats all i can guess, call adobe... and svg souldnt definetly be a bitmap...
<shaman47> Does anyone here like cheese?
<we6jb1> It says, Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<jrib> !offtopic | shaman47
<ubotu> shaman47:  is Error: unresolvable <alias>
* Curs0r LOVE CHEESE!
<shaman47> oops wrong chat
<shaman47> bye
<Joakim> Gnome
<jrib> Seveas: ping what is that ^
<Arigato> i have 2 sound cards, is there a way to get sound playing on both?
<luisgd> Hi, I'm running Mandriva on my sister's computer, and its bootloader has a feature that allows me to choose which operating system to boot into and how long the menu for choosing an operating system is up. I wanted to know how to make GRUB do that so that I can install ubuntu on that machine without having a problem with my sister
<Seveas> jrib, someone f'ed up
<Seveas> !-offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is <alias> #ubuntu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:51:01
<Seveas> !-#ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 10:40:14
<Seveas> !#ubtunu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubtunu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Seveas> oh, ffs...
<oskude> whyameye: or maybe its here http://www.adobe.com/svg/illustrator/saveforweb.html
* packagedeliverer pats Seveas on the back
<Joakim> Yeah=
<Curs0r> luisgd, man grub
<Joakim> ?*
<luisgd> should I type that at the terminal?
<Curs0r> yes
<Joakim> I have a problem. When I opens a program, for example, Gaim. If I have some other program open, Gaim will lay under all of the other programs. So, to get Gaim on the top, I need to click on it on the panel. It some kind of minimized when I opens it. Somebody know how to fix this?
<Curs0r> Joakim, which WM?
<luisgd> okay, thank you, if I have a problem, I'll come back here to ask
<we6jb1> So is that bad?
<Asder> hi
<drivera90> Seveas killed ubotu?
<Seveas> yes
<Curs0r> we6jb1, i'm just saying I can't recommend anything for you since my opinion of that line is biased
<oskude> sorry for ot, but anyone know what software is used here ? (3d file browser) http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zyx1MoNSkw0
<Seveas> someone fucked up its database
<drivera90> How heartless.
<Seveas> I'm pissed
* mc44 holds a wake for ubotu
<Curs0r> poor poor ubotu
<we6jb1> oh
<we6jb1> :(
<Curs0r> we6jb1, shuttle usually makes something inexpensive and stable
<jarlath> I've just installed Edgy Eft on my PIII laptop. Are there any caveats before I upgrade my packages?
<Asder> i have a ASUS WL-167g wireless adapter
<Curs0r> jarlath, install in health
<Asder> how can i install it on ubuntu?
<l0v3`PiKLi4kA^> Asder
<jarlath> Thanks Curs0r!
<l0v3`PiKLi4kA^> oO
<Curs0r> does ndiswrapper wok in ubuntu?
<jarlath> Curs0r: how did you know my name in english?
<Curs0r> jarlath, i just used the tab key lol
<Joakim> I have GNOME
<Asder> its a
<jarlath> Curs0r: interesting :)
<Asder> usb key
<l0v3`PiKLi4kA^> Ubugtu, tell about ubuntu-install jarlath | private
<l0v3`PiKLi4kA^> Oo
<l0v3`PiKLi4kA^> ^_^
<Asder> to connect by router
<n2diy> I'm working on my back up/restore procedures, is there anything in /usr/local, and /usr/bin I should not overwrite on my test box?
<whyameye> oskude: I got it doing what I wanted. She gave me a pdf file that works fine. I didn't realize this earlier...
<l0v3`PiKLi4kA^> Ubugtu, tell about ubuntu-install _DvP_
<l0v3`PiKLi4kA^> Ubugtu, tell about ubuntu-install l0v3`PiKLi4kA^
<Joakim> I have GNOME
<Curs0r> jarlath, you may notice that your name appears on the chat when you speak
<Curs0r> con-man, wb
<oskude> whyameye: happy editing!
<Joakim> I HAVE GNOME!!!
<oskude> Joakim: and ?
<Joakim> When I open programs, it lays down under all of the other that is open
<jarlath> Curs0r: On my screen, my name comes up as iarlaith, which is Gaelic.
<oskude> Joakim: was it allways like that ?
<zim> hi all anyone in here played with gpsdrive mucj
<Joakim> No
<oskude> Joakim: and what did you do before it started to act like that ?
<Curs0r> Joakim, I don't know how to set the zOrder in gnome
<Joakim> I re-installed Beryl
<markeib> hey when i start the computer i always have an error saying that the wrong kernel module is loaded
<oskude> Joakim: ah so this is hapening in beryl ?
<zim> i am trying to get gpsfetchmap.pl to work with google maps
<zim> any ideas
<Joakim> Yep
<Curs0r> Joakim, see with that we're no longer discussing metacity, we're talking about emerald
<oskude> Joakim: well, beryl has an own room, i think it was #ubuntu-xgl (ubotu is "down")
<Curs0r> Joakim, it's a broad based shot but you could try setting emerald to defaults
<Joakim> k
<W7DAHawk> Question:
<W7DAHawk> I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 the Edgy Eft
<W7DAHawk> I've been connecting to a Windows Server 2000 Terminal Server.
<W7DAHawk> I have been using BOTH "Gnome RDP" and "Terminal Server Client" (tsclient) successfully.
<W7DAHawk> Problem: the Windows Server 2000 makes the connection license "temporary" for 90-Days unless I connect using Windows XP Pro.
<W7DAHawk> It works just fine for 90-days at a time then starts giving warning messages a few days before the 90th day expiration of the temporary license.
<W7DAHawk> Is there a known workaround / fix?
<oskude> !enter
<Curs0r> whoa flooder
<unnutz> is there any free *only* DNS control panel ?
<unnutz> (bind9)
<oskude> W7DAHawk: and wheres the part that this is an ubuntu problem ?
<mc44> !enter | W7DAHawk
<Curs0r> oskude, beat me to it hahaha
<packagedeliverer> executing a shell script gives me permission denied... while I'm logged in as root, what could be the problem?
<Eclypse> hi all, how can I install all debian packages that are within a folder through the terminal?
<Curs0r> packagedeliverer, chmod 755 thescript
<La_PaRCa> packagedeliverer, the permission is not set to execute
<Mogz> Eclypse: dpkg -i ./*.deb maybe?
<oskude> Eclypse: please dont install debian packages, just ubuntu packages!
<W7DAHawk> Well oskude, I'm using Ubuntu, maybe you missed that in the early lines ... but if this is too specific a question about using a GNome App, just say so dude, I'll go else where, ok?
<Eclypse> umm
<packagedeliverer> Curs0r was right, silly me, thanks !
<Eclypse> I'm not a retard oskude, this is a backup from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<oskude> W7DAHawk: well, youre asking how to not to pay ms but still continue to use ms products ?
<packagedeliverer> and La_PaRCa , thanks too
<W7DAHawk> No
<W7DAHawk> that is not the question
<Curs0r> W7DAHawk, you're trying to figure out how to stay connected without a TS CAL?
<oskude> Eclypse: well, sorry... it would be normal for this channel to want install debian packages ;)
<W7DAHawk> in fact I manage at a MS Certified Partner, so I'm not screwing MS, you got an attitude problem oskude?
<orgy`> hi
<Eclypse> oskude, lol yeah.
<orgy`> anyone knows a tool to open *lit files?
<oskude> W7DAHawk: nope, you ?
<W7DAHawk> Nope
<Eclypse> oskude, I just don't like downloading 250MB of packages on dialup . . .
<mats> orgy`: google on it ;)
<oskude> Eclypse: did you try: sudo dpkg -i *.deb ?
<Eclypse> oskude, yes, and it's working.
<orgy`> mats did that but fail trying to compile "clit" ;)
<Curs0r> W7DAHawk, you need to install a client access license for your machine on the terminal server. yours is a windows question
<Capslock118> perhaps some one could assist me, I am using opendchub, I can connect through the local machine using a dc client, however I cannot connect with a different machine on the local network.
<extern> I have a problem... I just installed ubuntu and it doesn't seem that it created a username for me
<extern> how can I create one myself?
<W7DAHawk> Windows Server 2000 does the same thing for it's own Windows Home & RDP, and if this is a well known issue why does Ubuntu even bother with the TSC if at best it will work for only 90-days?
<Curs0r> Capslock118, i assume your local network uses private ips?
<Curs0r> W7DAHawk, it's not ubuntu that prevents it from working
<foo> er, having some issues with ethernet. mii-tools says no MII interfaces found. What modules do I need to have loaded? This is a brand new motherboard and it was working fine yesterday. I had a little issue with vmware and I'm thinking that borked something. Thanks
<RichB> I've got an Ubuntu Edgy box one which the gnome menus at the top and bottom are not responding (although strangely the icons in the "tray" at the top right are responding). Is there any sort of keystroke that will bring up something that allows me to kill the non-responding panel app? In windows I'd either use ctrl-alt-del to bring up taskman or use ctrl-esc to do the same. What is the equivalent on Ubuntu? I guess I'd prefer not to do ctrl-del or ctrl-
<oskude> extern: adduser or useradd (forgot which is "better")
<Capslock118> Cur0r: it is all connected through a home switch/router, and aside from the hub, its all static IPs. However the hub machine currently has the same address its had all this time
<extern> I already tried, but I don't think that I succeeded, because I can't login to it
<W7DAHawk> CursOr it's an issue RELATED to an app that is included with Ubuntu, if you don't have the knowledge to answer the question, it's not helpful to simply lay it elsewhere
<extern> what paramteres should I use to create a default user?
<extern> which should be created by the installation
<Curs0r> Capslock118, i had problems with routed connections and DC only allowing 1 connection at a time because the router was sending its ip for every connection
<oskude> RichB: you can restart the gnome panel with "killall gnome-panel"
<Curs0r> W7DAHawk, working for 90 days then suddenly stopping sounds like a cal issue to me
<Capslock118> Curs0r: what did you do to fix that? Also, I tried while local machine was not logged in, and it still gave me the issue
<oskude> !adduser | extern
<ubotu> extern: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Curs0r> Capslock118, does your router by chance have a dmz host set?
<RichB> oskude: How do I issue the command killall ? That's my problem you see
<W7DAHawk> Great, thanks fot the help, sheez. THis is joke
<Curs0r> what an idiot, he just didn't read the server 2000 ts manual
<Capslock118> Curs0r: i could have a machine set to dmz, but I currently do now, plus, I think that is only for external network connections
<Capslock118> not*
<Curs0r> well dc is external right?
<oskude> RichB: if you cant get a terminal, you could go to ctrl+alt+f1, login and type that (ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back in x windows)
<Capslock118> Curs0r: i am only trying to have a machine that is in the local network connect
<Capslock118> and I am trying to direct dc++ to the local IP and not the external IP
<Capslock118> i will try that real quick though
<Curs0r> Capslock118,  you want something from outside your network to connect to something inside your network right?
<RichB> oskude: So how do I get to a terminal if gnome-panel isn't working?
<Capslock118> Curs0r: no, machine a has the hub, machine b which is on the same network cannot connect to machine a's hub
<oskude> RichB: maybe with alt+f2 (or what i said earlier)
<RichB> oskude: Is there any GUI way of doing that
<RichB> oskude: It's my wife's computer and she's not really used to doing command line stuff
<Capslock118> sais actively refused by target machine...no firewall is turned on either machine
<oskude> RichB: you can start gnome-terminal with alt+f2 ?
<oskude> RichB: well, you could allso try alt+f2, type xkill and then select the gnome panel with the skull...
<Curs0r> Capslock118, is there maybe some internal dc setting you need to change to allow hosts? I'm sorry it's been a while since i used dc
<RichB> oskude: Tried alt-F2 but nothing happens. I guess whatever was watching for that has hung
<Capslock118> Curs0r: its ok, your help is really appreciated, I am not entirely sure about that, the config in opendchub seems to be set up correctly
<oskude> RichB: ah ok, then your best bet is virtual terminal, ctrl+alt+f1
<warlock> How to shutdown eth0, and turn it on again? (like rebooting the network) ?
<RichB> oskude: Cheers. It's not ideal. Hopefully there'll be something much better in Fiesty
<Curs0r> oskude, i'm not going crazy right? that guy was having an issue with his temporary cal expiring right?
<oskude> warlock: sudo ifdown eth0
<warlock> then to turn it on again?
<II`et|Weirdo> and sudo ifup eth0
<oskude> RichB: and that would be ?
<tjb891> does anyone here  use the ehome netoworking wireless card they were selling for 1.99 at compusa this black friday?
<Capslock118> setting the external port did nothing
<warlock> I think there's an another ocmmand for this, isnt there? :o
<oskude> Curs0r: dunno
<warlock> And is there a way to 'refresh' the network ip?
<oskude> warlock: you mean sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eegore> in dapper, where in the inittab is the setting to set the run level to level 3
<m12> when I open "localhost"  in Firefox, then click on phpmyadmin, it loads the "save file" screen.  what is my problem?
<Curs0r> Capslock118, I don't know what to tell you, other than that you my need to connect to the external ip of the hub if it won't bind to local and external
<oskude> m12: php not installed/configured/running right, maybe...
<warlock> And is there a way to reboot SSH?
<extern> how can I install synaptic package manager? I don't seem to be able to find it anywhere, I believe it is not installed
<warlock> restart*
<Curs0r> m12, your php preprocessor is not functioning
<oskude> warlock: guess ? sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<extern> and there's no add/remove option under applications either
<spunk_> Any suggestions for a desent viewer for realplayer, quicktime or windows media? (all streaming)
<m12> so I need to get what?
<m12> php5?
<Curs0r> oskude, sshd?
<spunk_> tried vlc but no luck.. :-(
<oskude> Curs0r: its called ssh under ubuntu
<foo> I have an AMD64bit proc .. do I get 64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD ?
<foo> probably
<Curs0r> foo, do you want to use flash in webpages?
<oskude> m12: i did sudo apt-get install php5
<nolimitsoya> foo, yes, and no. the 64bit version stil has a lot of problems
<foo> nolimitsoya: ahh, ok. scratch that, then.
<narvik86> spunk_: mplayer is not working? or realplayer?
<nolimitsoya> foo, id suggest you go with the 368 one till those are sorted
<oskude> m12: ps. you may gotta "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" after installing php5
<nolimitsoya> *386
<spunk_> Any experiences from using realplayer?
<foo> nolimitsoya: ok, thanks
<spunk_> narvik86, have not tried mplayer. do I need Windows Codecs for that or are codecs included with the package?
<spunk_> narvik86, do you have any experience from realplayer under Ubuntu? does it work decent enough?
<narvik86> spunk_: w32codecs are for mplayer they support wmv but i don't know about other
<Curs0r> spunk_, mplayer is awesome
<narvik86> spunk_: realplayer 10 works fine with real media streaming
<spunk_> narvik86, ok. Ill give mplayer a spin then. Is it better than vlc in your opinion?
<RichB> oskude: The ideal UI would be something more like Windows that doesn't require a command line to fix things when the shell dies/hangs.
<spunk_> Curs0r, , ok. Ill give mplayer a spin then. Is it better than vlc in your opinion?
<ReWT_AxS> i like xmms
<Curs0r> spunk_, imo way better
<mc__> RichB: why dont you like the command line?
<narvik86> spunk_: its much better for video files on hdd
<oskude> RichB: what ? i thought the gui freezed... as alt+f2 didnt work anymore...
<spunk_> Curs0r, narvik86, ok
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, nothing can ever replace xmms as my audio player
<RichB> oskude: Correct. alt-f2 didn't work.
<spunk_> Curs0r, narvik86, thanks for your help! bye!
<ReWT_AxS> :)
<mc__> i like the command line,and i hope that i never gets replaced totally by GUI's
<narvik86> spunk_: good luck
<RichB> mc__: I'm a programmer. I like the command line. My wife, however, is a marketing manager. She doesn't understand the command line
<hjmills> mc__ i agree
<we6jb1> I have a question
<RichB> And the Edgy box in question is her computer
<Curs0r> mc__, as long as shell developers make mistakes, the console will be there
<nolimitsoya> RichB, if the windows shell dies you are dead in the water. in linux you have the command line as a last resort, without having to boot the install cd in recovery mode to access it ;)
<we6jb1> Is there a channel or a place where I can go to ask questions about signing messages?
<oskude> RichB: so, if in ms-windows the gui freezed (ctrl+alt+del) doesnt work, you can only restart... on ubuntu you can go to ctrl+alt+f1 and do something for the console... so, cli rules over gui ;)
<hjmills> RichB: then lets hope to get to a state where linux users can use or ignore the command line as they see fit
<mc__> RichB: if you drive a car you should know something about cars,so that you can fix things
<mc__> RichB: it's the same with computers
<RichB> Curs0r: The fact is that both Gnome and Windows have the shell dieing from time to time. I've yet to witness the shell dieing on OSX though.
<RichB> oskude: ctrl-alt-del always works. It is a hotkey that is not managed by the shell
<nolimitsoya> RichB, same with ctrl+alt+backspace
<oskude> RichB: what ever you say...
<Curs0r> RichB, i don't argue the stability of OSX, i do argue it's extensibility and entertainment value though
<RichB> nolimitsoya: You are not dead in the water if the shell dies. You have task manager. Always
<A-L-A-R-M> hello, i just installed mplayer from the ubuntu repo and also  did copy the essential codecs in the /usr/local/lib/codecs dir . the problem is that although the avi are being played normaly with sound and image , i get an error on a window : request audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available , enable it at compilation . what could i do to fix this ?
<oskude> RichB: and as long computers are programmed with _text_, text based "rescue" will win!
<RichB> nolimitsoya: ctrl-alt-del on Windows takes me to a fail-safe GUI that allows me to kill rogue tasks in a user-friendly manner. ctrl-backspace does not
<nolimitsoya> RichB, which isnt realy helpfull in bringing the shell to live again, without killing stuff in a similar way to ctrl+alt+backspace
<Curs0r> RichB, 2 whole viisual styles
<nolimitsoya> RichB, ok, well thats a point...
<RichB> mc__: Do you drive a car?
<mc__> RichB: nope
<mc__> RichB: I
<mc__> RichB: i'm 23 i prefer riding a bike
<mc44> !offtopic | RichB mc__ nolimitsoya oskude
<ubotu> RichB mc__ nolimitsoya oskude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RichB> nolimitsoya: ctrl-alt-del allows you to bring up task manager. From there it tells you which apps are not responding and allows you to kill them.
<oskude> RichB: user friendly is very relative... and i find it very userfirendly to say on irc type this and that command, rather than clieck there scroll there and heres a screenshot...
<oskude> mc44: yeah, sorry, got carried away...
<zylche> It's faulty, it lacks proper nanotubes for a net interface crucial for that program.
<RichB> ubotu: I started the thread by asking a support question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I started the thread by asking a support question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Druidor> 00
<RichB> pah - bot
<nolimitsoya> RichB, though i must say, if the problem is rouge tasks i dont think ive ever seen those hang the shell. i dont see how linux handles them any diffrently than windows.
<mc44> RichB: yes, but it rather turned into a discussion on the merits of CLI which is offtopic
<Druidor> http://83.149.73.79:8000/listen.pls
<Stargazers> Hi.
<Druidor> trying to get 100 listeners
<RichB> oskude: User friendly is relative. And Windows is still more user friendly than Ubuntu. Even sabdfl has said so
<Stargazers> What is the simpliest way in command line to rename ALL files in folder to 001.jpg, 002.jpg, 003.jpg etc etc etc. Files are now for example kili.jpg, rusina.jpg, 2s4ff.jpg etc.
<nolimitsoya> RichB, unix is very user friendly. its just picky about whom its friends are ;)
<Stargazers> I just need to rename them 001.jpg etc.
<Stargazers> Any ideas?
<Curs0r> Druidor, not exactly my genre
<RichB> mc44: I don't want to discuss. I just want the next version of Ubuntu to have the feature my wife desparately wanted 10 minutes ago
<RichB> nolimitsoya: That's true!
<nolimitsoya> RichB, have you filed a bugreport?
<Sumit108> Hi, I wanted a simple straight forward answer.... Can Ubuntu access NTFS/Fat32 partions
<Druidor> its an acleptinv group & normally can get whatever you want played
<narvik86> Stargazers: gnome-commander allows you to change multiple filenames
<Curs0r> Sumit108, yes it can
<II`et|Weirdo> !iperf
<ubotu> iperf: Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Sumit108> yeah, wicked, let me start downloading
<Stargazers> narvik86: I am using linux over SSH in Windows...
<Sumit108> cheers mate
<Stargazers> And I have to rename them in Command Line.
<RichB> nolimitsoya: I'm a bit fed up of filing bug reports on OSS and getting royally slapped down for suggesting things. So no.
<narvik86> Stargazers: oh, yes, wait a second
<Stargazers> Thx.
<nolimitsoya> RichB, what was the feature you where missing then?
<Curs0r> Sumit108,  in fact read/write with ntfs is no problem
<hjmills> does anybody know the tiscali dns servers for the uk? (or some that will work?)
<Sumit108> oh dats beautiful!!
<reverseblade> can anyone help me ? I can't record any voice
<Sumit108> my machine went down with windows xp,
<vanberge> how 'bad'
<Sumit108> and...
<nolimitsoya> RichB, also, if anyone gives you a harder time than you deserve just slap them right back with the ubuntu coc ;)
<Sumit108> wanted to try linux
<vanberge>  how 'bad' is it if your computer just powers off once?  (plug came out)  should i do a file system check?
<oskude> RichB: btw, have you looked at system monitor panel applet ? im sure theres a way to open that on ctrl+alt+del...
<Curs0r> Sumit108, cast off the commercial shackles of win32 and join the revolution
<gpd> any reason why this wireless card would work in Dapper out of the box - but not at all after Edgy upgrade?  D-Link DWL-G520
<restiz> hi
<nolimitsoya> oskude, RichB, one could always use gnomes keybinder to bind to the taskmanager
<Sumit108> I'm not that prepared yet, like to you thunderbird and photoshop
<Sumit108> i mean, I like to use
<tiago> OIIIIIII
<Pelo> gpd,  just perform modem setup from scratch again
<RichB> nolimitsoya: A keystroke that will bring up system monitor even when gnome-panel is hung/dead. That way, it can be used for killing/restarting gnome-panel in a dire situation.
<Curs0r> Sumit108, the Gimp is pretty much photoshop and thunderbird works fine in linux
<nolimitsoya> Sumit108, thunderbird is no problem, and instead of photoshop you have the gimp
<Sumit108> hmm,
<gpd> Pelo: modem?
<tiago> IMPRESSORA LEXMARK Z513
<Sumit108> with all the layers, and stuff, filters?
<Pelo> gpd wireless
<vanberge> is it necessary to perform a file sysstem check in ubuntu if the system crashes ?
<nolimitsoya> Sumit108, yes, all that stuff
<Curs0r> Sumit108, yup
<evil_> In flash videos, is sound being off with the video a documented problem?
<Curs0r> Sumit108, it even takes photoshop plugins
<nolimitsoya> Sumit108, thunderbird can be installed with just typing 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird' in a terminal
<gpd> Pelo: you mean in Gnome Networking Wireless setup?
<Sumit108> only one way to find out.... yeah that sounds like the shiznit
<Pelo> gpd,  yes
<Stargazers> narvik86: Do you find?
<Sumit108> ah,
<RichB> hjmills: Just use public DNS servers. eg 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1
<Sumit108> wat about bluetooth??
<RichB> They're very fast DNS servers
<derFlo> how can i mount sysfs and libsensors?
<we6jb1> ow
<Curs0r> Sumit108, gotcha covered
<Sumit108> tell me the truth???
<hjmills> RichB: thanks
<narvik86> Stargazers: i have it, but need to change few things
<nolimitsoya> RichB, i don think the task manager in gnome is dependant on the panel, so just bind the shortcut you want :) file a bugreport suggesting making ctrl+alt+del the deafult shortcut
<whyameye> evil_: yes. But flash9 solves it.
<Sumit108> yeah!!!
<Stargazers> narvik86: Ok.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12.206.21.84]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Curs0r> Sumit108, really, prepare to be very happy
<nolimitsoya> RichB, i cant realy say if itll work when gnome-panel is hung - since i dont use gnome but xfce - but there is realy nothing to loose in trying
<Curs0r> Sumit108,  can your xp do this? http://123pichosting.com/images/2614Screenshot-4.png
<depi> Hi all, anyone there own Canon Pixma MP600 multifunctional printer? Is there good support for Canon printers in Linux?
<Sumit108> hold on
<Blah93> hey...anyone know where i can find beryl-manager?
<Pelo> depi,  it is decent,  i got my old  bj 230 to work with no problem
<loos> Hi guys, any idea why Ubuntu installer says "No root file system" on step 5 of 6 even though I've selected sda3 to be mounted at /?
<Curs0r> Blah93, did you already install it?
<we6jb1> how do I hash stuff?
<nolimitsoya> Sumit108, its worth noting that beryl (what that photo depicts) is still experimental and very much broken
<Sumit108> wat Da!!!,
<Sanne> depi: you can check here: http://linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon
<Blah93> curs0r: im trying to install beryl now.
<Sumit108> like looking glass by sun?
<ricanelite> who here uses Apollon?
<Druidor> irc://irc.gigadactyl.com/potukchillzone & http://83.149.73.79:8000/listen.pls trying to hit 100 people
<Blah93> curs0r: the ubuntu.beryl-project.org mirror is down, as i can not apt-get anything.
<graft> Blah93: there's repos links at beryl-project.org
<graft> oh... um
<Sumit108> is it stable?
<Curs0r> nolimitsoya, what's broken in beryl? i have absolutely no trouble with it
<Blah93> graft: i looked, but there is only the source for beryl-manager
<CactusWiZaRd> loos: has your installation failed in some way?
<nolimitsoya> !worksforme | Curs0r
<ubotu> Curs0r: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<graft> deb http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ edgy main
<RichB> nolimitsoya: I'm impressed that Launchpad has a much easier bug page than bugzilla.
<CactusWiZaRd> loos: because i had that same problem
<Blah93> graft: I will try that
<loos> I can't go forward, I just get the little exclamation mark
<Blah93> brb
<evil_> Where can I get flash 9, the website only lets me download 7
<nolimitsoya> RichB, yes its nice isnt it :) and it integrates projects very well too :)
<loos> I put the CD in the drive, started Safe mode GUI and double clicked on the install
<CactusWiZaRd> loos: just shut your computer down and try tomorrow, at leasdt that worked for me
<whyameye> Sumit108: I'm tuning in late. You are thinking about switching from Windows to Linux and you are worried about losing Photoshop? You can try Gimp on Windows first.
<loos> something special about mondays? :)
<nolimitsoya> evil_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-nonfree
<Sumit108> hmm,
<nolimitsoya> evil_, provided you have the packports repo enabled
<Sumit108> my windows os is crashing
<whyameye> nolimitsoya: that will give him flash 7.
<Sumit108> using a live cd
<nolimitsoya> whyameye, no, it wont. since some weeks back :)
<Curs0r> nolimitsoya, also, i was merely providing that pic to show that linux offers options far eyond the scope of xp
<Blah93> graft: could you please repeat that mirror again?
<Stargazers> Well now it works...
<whyameye> nolimitsoya: are you talking dapper or edgy?
<Sumit108> dont any one here use windows, or a dual boot?
<CactusWiZaRd> loos: no, but i recommend it
<hjmills> gah - are there any recent speed problems with firefox - irc is fine but web browsing is real slow
<Curs0r> beyond*
<Blah93> sumit: i do
<nolimitsoya> Curs0r, im not disputing that. just wanted to make sure he knew that its not guaranteed to work :)
<Sumit108> yes mate
<hjmills> Sumit108: I do on my lappy
<Sumit108> yeah, show da love
<II`et|Weirdo> iperf -c local ip gave me the following: connection failed, refused write1 failed write2 failed broken pipe. I did the test because the speed of my ethernet connection is very poor (4kb/s) disabled ipv6, and all other possible ways mentioned on forums. Maybe another idea ?
<Curs0r> nolimitsoya, ^^
<CactusWiZaRd> loos: it works pretty well when your computer has cooled down a bit
<nolimitsoya> whyameye, edgy, feisty. think its in dapper too, but as i said, you need the backports repo
<mc44> Blah93: deb http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ edgy main
<CactusWiZaRd> loos: even though i haven't tried with Safety GUI
<hjmills> Sumit108: tis unfortunate but I am currently needing to develop in MS Access
<whyameye> nolimitsoya: I have the backports and it gave me 7 a week ago.
<tony22> hi! im need to write a shell script that takes a file name ex: hello.wmv.001 and passes it on to cat like this cat hello.wmv.0??>hello.wmv , can this be done in bash alone or do i need to use some other language?
<whyameye> whyameye: I'm on dapper
<Sumit108> ah, access...
<nolimitsoya> whyameye, thats strange indeed :) try again :)
<whyameye> evil_: maybe nolimitsoya is right about flash9 now in the repos. If not, I followed the directions here: http://dschneller.blogspot.com/2006/10/flash-9-beta-in-ubuntu-dapper.html
<ReWT_AxS> can someone please help me figure out what sound driver i need?
<CactusWiZaRd> loos: what's the reason to use safety gui anyway?
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, what chip?
<hjmills> ReWT_AxS: check out the http://alsa-project.org
<loos> I got a garbled UI when I didn't
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno what chip
<ReWT_AxS> how do i check
<Blah93> graft: I added that to my sources.list, and typed 'sudo apt-get beryl-manager' but this is my output: Reading package lists... Done
<Blah93> Building dependency tree
<Blah93> Reading state information... Done
<Blah93> E: Couldn't find package beryl-manager
<evil_> tthanks whyameye
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, lspci -v
<Koala23> anything better then Totem for videos ?
<hjmills> Blah93: if you are pasting use a paste bin
<Blah93> koala: use vlc or mplayer
<II`et|Weirdo> Koala23 --\> vlc :p
<hjmills> Koala23: depends - totem-xine is way better than totem-gstreamer
<Curs0r> Koala23, mplayer
<Sumit108> umm, is there anything obvious, that linux cant do...
<Blah93> hjmills: whats a paste bin?
<CactusWiZaRd> loos: oh, but seriously, shut it down, let it cool over night and start it tomorrow, it should work
<Blah93> hjmills: from what i know i'm not 'pasting'
<whyameye> evil_, nolimitsoya: it *does* appear that the backports for dapper include version 9. So I stand corrected. Sorry.
<Koala23> i have both install but by default the system uses Totem, how can i change that ?
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r, http://pastebin.ca/282785
<hjmills> Sumit108: tuck you up in bed, make your supper, monitor your fridge (oh no, scratch that last one)
<nolimitsoya> whyameye, no problem :)
<ReWT_AxS> says unknown?
<hjmills> !pastebin > Blah93
<Sumit108> yep... I dont think my machin has dual processor support yet, or a central food processing unit
<hjmills> Sumit108: but for computery tasks you may have problems with some games but cedega rocks
<Blah93> jkmills: huh?
<aliendream23> quick question how do I terminate or totally end my x session and switch to console, please?
<phildar> hello all
<Sumit108> nah, not much for games,
<RichB> nolimitsoya, oskude: Thanks for your help. #76214 filed.
<II`et|Weirdo> Koala23; open a file browser, right click avi file , properties, tab Open with
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, amd?
<Sumit108> mayb chess
<ReWT_AxS> it's a compaq dx220 microtower
<ReWT_AxS> trhe 524
<hjmills> aliendream23: press ctrl alt and f1 to get to the term , login and use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<narvik86> Stargazers: i sent you pm
<ReWT_AxS> nah p4
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, oh boy, compaq
<the_rick> Hey all.  I've been using SuSE 10.1 which has been horrible and I'm getting ready to scrap it and go to 10.2, but I thought I'd give ubuntu a shot also.  Just wondering on thoughts of Dapper vs Edgy.  I don't have to have the MOST stable thing out there, but I think I've heard some problems with Edgy.
<nolimitsoya> RichB, thank you very much :) bugreporting is what keeps this project going :)
<ReWT_AxS> internal speakers built into tower
<ReWT_AxS> -.-
<Blah93> does anybody know where i can get beryl-manager?
<aliendream23> thanks
<nolimitsoya> !beryl | Blah93
<ubotu> Blah93: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ReWT_AxS> Blah93, sudo apt-get install beryl
<Blah93> ReWT_AxS: doesn't work
<Arigato> does the live cd have the remove desktop feature?
<II`et|Weirdo> is here someone who experienced heavy ethernet problems (very very low speed 4kb/s isntead of 1.0MBit/s) and who fixed it
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, it's a realtek chip if that helps
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r, so what do i do
<ReWT_AxS> :-\
<Arigato> *does the live cd have the remote desktop feature?
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, most likely an alc800 or 850
<ReWT_AxS> i really need sound
<ReWT_AxS> it's for work
<hjmills> would you recommend installing kernel updates on a pc you never restart (i.e. a server)
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, easy answer, go buy a sound blaster live
<amorphous_> evening all
<nolimitsoya> hjmills, no, never. always take your servers ofline for kernel upgrades
<RichB> hjmills: If it's a security update, yes
<hjmills> Arigato: yes i think
<amorphous_> i was wondering....
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r, I don't wanna send no money lol
<ReWT_AxS> i just want these to work
<Blah93> hjmills: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37626/
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, sometimes people get lucky installing random realtek drivers in linux but the odds that you are going to find something that works for you are slim
<hjmills> nolimitsoya: its not a major server - it runs my home dhcp and does my downloads but is it worth installing kernel updates when they are available on apt
<Stargazers> narvik86: Thx.
<nolimitsoya> hjmills, since they might include security updates, yes, always make sure to get them
<reverseblade> Anyone experienced with ALSA her ?
<reverseblade> here
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, that spu has been kludged up by so many manufacturers that there are literally hundreds of versions of that chip
<Sumit108> right room, I'm off, thank you for your advice, check you later on linux
<amorphous_> could anyone offer some asvise as to a decent pdf viewer that can give me the options to fit 2 pages onto one(a4) as xubuntu's Evince doesn't seem to... I wondered id it was the printer drivers but i've tried a couple of different drivers with no difference... :(
<aliendream23> sorry, could someone repost that how to stop x for me??
<ReWT_AxS> i just found this
<ReWT_AxS> Realtek ALC861 High Definition audio codec
<Curs0r> Sumit108, good luck
<hjmills> aliendream23: press ctrl alt and f1 to get to the term , login and use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<ReWT_AxS> 3D audio compliant with AC'97 Rev. 2.3 and HD Audio compatible
<Sumit108> now where did i leave that hammer??
<aliendream23> thanks
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, the fact that ATI is involved in your chipset scares me a bit too
<BlackHawk> gn8
<ReWT_AxS> well
<amorphous_> anyone...???
<ReWT_AxS> what do i do now
<Curs0r> amorphous_, adobe reader
<whyameye> amorphous_: I use adobe's reader.
<Curs0r> amorphous_, funny that you'd come here and get impatient before trying an obvious option
<amorphous_> Curs0r, fair shout. was hoping for a more 'free' app, but if thats the only way to cut my paper consumption by 50% then it's gotta be a winner, eh?
<ReWT_AxS> o_O
<spunk_> Q: where can I get hold of the w32codecs package?
<amorphous_> Curs0r, sorry - truth be known I tried a few, but did't see the woods fr the trees :/
<Curs0r> spunk_ look at the ubuntuguide
<GlennBrit> I am trying to install 6.10 on a Gateway laptop, and the install app always locks up after displaying the language selection screen, any ideas?
<spunk_> Curs0r, ok
<hjmills> GlennBrit: try the alternate install if u can
<whyameye> amorphous_: anyway I checked and Adobe reader does facing pages like you are looking for...
<amorphous_> been getting a headache trying to get my opera mail into thunderbird on my fresh xubuntu install.
<amorphous_> whyameye, thanks, man
<Curs0r> amorphous_, no worries, but yeah adobe reader is probablly the most refined
<oskude> GlennBrit: the standars, check md5sum of downloaded iso, and or try the "check cd" option at boot. to make sure the cd/image is ok...
<GlennBrit> Every time I try to download the alternate install, I get 200mb, and the download ends
<amorphous_> 'tis sold.
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, what form is this driver you found taking?
<ReWT_AxS> huh
<amorphous_> thankyou gents (or possibly ladies(s) ;)
<ReWT_AxS> that was just a listing abotu the audio of this tower
<ReWT_AxS> nothign to do weith driversd
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, ah
<ragnar_123> Hey guys!
<phiqtion> does anybody know why my router is taking so long to resolve a website? my modem connected directly to my pc resolves any website quickly but not the router. i already reset it but the problem persists. is my router malfunctioning? any help is appreciatted thanks.
<nolimitsoya> phiqtion, this is an ubuntu support channel, not a random router one. contact the routers suppport hotline
<oskude> phiqtion: i got same symptoms as my last router started to die... but there may be other reasons...
<phiqtion> oskude: i see, thx bro.
<herfer> how do I list which packages are insalled on a system ?
<herfer> with apt-get ?
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r,
<ReWT_AxS> i found this http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/217400/realtek-alc-alc880-alc260-alc861-hd-audio-codecs-driver-r1.0-linux-free-download.html
<nolimitsoya> herfer, dpkg -l, perhaps?
<ReWT_AxS> think it will work?
<ReWT_AxS> and can you help me install it
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, is your cpu amd or intel?
<amorphous_> hey - while I'm here.... anyone have any idea why I'm struggling to get thunderbird to recognise a renamed opera exported mbs file (to inbox in ~/.moz_thund/etc/ dir) (or anything else I rename it to it would appear)?
<ReWT_AxS> im guessing intel...it's got a p4 processor
<spunk_> Curs0r, hm, seems that http://packages.freecontrib.org/ is broken... (needed for w32codecs?)
<cablesm102> If I have a list of packages from a file, such as one put out by sbackup, how can I get it to automatically go through the list and install all the packages from the repos?
<Curs0r> spunk_, umm i have have no idea what to do about that lol
<spunk_> Curs0r, yea, I figured that. :-)
<ReWT_AxS> it's intel
<ricanelite> does anyone here have a HP1400 All-in-one printer or could help me get my printer working on Ubuntu Linux Edgy???
<cablesm102> ricanelite, have you tried the regular printer adding panel?
<hjmills> what reason could there be for my internet suddenly going slow - other ppl hav bin using my pc but with no real linux knowledge
<ricanelite> what you mean?
<ricanelite> Because you see Ubuntu see the printer
<ricanelite> and it use to print and scan
<oskude> ricanelite: i got a hp1215, working nicely
<narvik86> spunk_: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html codecs are also here, you can download the manually and copy into right place
<cablesm102> ricanelite, most HP printers work right away. Have you gone to Administration>Printing>Add Printer?
<spunk_> narvik86, nice! thanks!
<cablesm102> ricanelite, actually it's New Printer
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, you should be ok to try that, just make sure you read the README file very slowly twice
<EZMAN> Hey guys how do u stop the listing of channels when u join a irc network with xchat ?
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r, i cant find one where the d/l works?
<EZMAN> anyone ?
<EZMAN> cant be that hard right, must be something i overlooked
<oskude> EZMAN: hmm, i never had that. so it should be "off" by default...
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, http://download.opendrivers.com/drv/soundcard/realtek/linux_r101.zip
<ReWT_AxS> did you try it
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, yes
<miladmovie> hello
<kitche> EZMAN you mean the server list on that screen there is a skip network list on startup
<Curs0r> hi
<cablesm102> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r, okay that worked....mind helping me out with this? I'm kinda new to this stuff
<crowley1027> hola
<crowley1027> how do i remove flash via terminal
<Curs0r> well just unzip the file then find the readme in the extracted folder, it has all the info. i checked
<miladmovie> anybody can help me to install AC 97 modem in linux
<EZMAN> actually not network list...im talking about the channel list, when joining a larger network then this one its pretty mush spam me to hell...for example quakenet
<crowley1027> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Curs0r> miladmovie, if you get that working let me know
<crowley1027> can someone tell me how to uninstall flash from linux
<cablesm102> crowley1027, sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree
<kitche> miladmovie: that is bult into linux I know the kernel has a driver for it
<crowley1027> k
<oskude> EZMAN: well, i dont see anywhere where xchat ask for that list, is it a "feature" of that network ?
<PriceChild> How do i add a key on the cli
<EZMAN> nope...its just turned on by default..might be that im using gnome xchat atm...might wanne go with the usual xchat-2
<cablesm102> crowley1027, that will remove the package. I'm not sure it'll remove the libraries. If flash isn't removed, ask again
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, i wouldn't get your hopes up about this driver
<kitche> EZMAN: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<miladmovie> kitche : I have ubuntu 6.06 and it can not detect by my linux I hade acer laptop
<hjmills> alright, own up, who broke the internet?
<crowley1027> sorry.......
<Curs0r> hjmills, it was me, i was playing catch in the house again
<EZMAN> yea...xchat-gnome...crappy shit...reinstalling the usual xchat
<EZMAN> ty for ure help
<crowley1027> Curs0r its okay, i'll take the blame...
<EZMAN> l8r
<ReWT_AxS> so ur suggestion is to just change the sound card?
<cablesm102> crowley1027, did it work?
<hjmills> Curs0r: tut tut - really - hasnt your mother taught you anything
<PriceChild> !language | EZMAN
<ubotu> EZMAN: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crowley1027> no
<kitche> EZMAN: I m not sure about xchat-gnome since I don't use, sicne it's not really xchat
<dou213> hey guys, if i want to be anonymous on the web, what should i use? router?
<EZMAN> hehe
<Curs0r> hjmills, only how to cheat at 3 card monty
<hjmills> crowley1027: were you playing catch with him then?
<cablesm102> dou213, tor.
<klick> hey all, im trying to figure out what im missing, certain sites like myspace work on firefox 2.0 on windows, but when i use them with ubuntus firefox 2.0 the song box doesnt show what song is playing, but the music is still playing and i can see all the controls.. is there a bug or something? it used to work a few months ago
<crowley1027> .....was I?
<EZMAN> yea know...my source list wasent updated so only version i found of xchat...but solved now np...ty all
<cablesm102> !tor | dou213
<crowley1027> HAHA klick thats my same problem.
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<PriceChild> How do i add a gpg key using the cli?
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r, so you suggest switching soundcards?
<Curs0r> dou213, wear a nixon mask at your keyboard
<crowley1027> i think it has something to do with flash.
<dou213> yeah heard about tor and jap
<klick> crowley1027, yeah its weird.. its like soo barely inconvient i dont want to spend  alot of time to fix it, but was hoping someone know what the issue was
<dou213> thx
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, that would be the best thing,alc chips are garbage
<ReWT_AxS> k
<klick> crowley1027, i think it might have to do with flash v9
<crowley1027> click is viewing a flash media player but not all of the functions are showing up.  The main background picture is gone but the volume bar, seeker knob, general buttons, and tha twill work
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, you can try that driver, i don't think it will hurt anything if it fails
<Flannel> !gpg | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<ReWT_AxS> it wont even configure
<hjmills> but seriously - what could be wrong with my internet - pages take an age to load but irc works fine - dns seems ok but it shows the same prob with web browsing on 2 pcs and on both firefox and elinks
<klick> crowley1027, yeah exactly..
<Curs0r> yeah not surprising
<PriceChild> that would have been clever thanks Flannel
<kitche> !ipv6|hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cablesm102> crowley1027, you have to delete the library
<klick> ubotu help me!
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, have you tried setting up the alsa driver with snd-hda-intel or whatever that driver was?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help me! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> hjmills: if you didn't disable ipv6 that is most likely your problem
<klick> ubotu flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<klick> ubotu myspace
<ReWT_AxS> ALC861
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno how
<hjmills> kitche: if a webpage is loaded it seems to work fine - that came up fast!
<cablesm102> crowley1027, try this: rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<PriceChild> Flannel: that didn't answer my question
<kitche> hjmills: just try the disable ipv6 and see if that works it usually does for most people at least
<klick> cablesm102, wont that just get rid of flash all together?
<PriceChild> Flannel: sudo apt-key add <<name of key>>.gpg - would that do it?
<ronin3> hjmills, for me, putting a line that says only "search" before my "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" lines in /etc/resolv.conf makes a HUGE difference for some reason that I don't understand.
<cablesm102> I thought that's what crowley1027 wanted?
<oskude> ReWT_AxS: didnt read this, but may be usefull http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1740034
<Flannel> PriceChild: err... what?  Oh, you want to add a GPG key for repository stuff?
<cablesm102> crowley1027, are you trying to install Flash 9 beta?
<PriceChild> Flannel: indeedy :)
<Flannel> PriceChild: see, now that's a different question ;)
<klick> i think thats what were trying to do cablesm102
<klick> do you have a good link on it?
<cablesm102> klick, it's easy
* klick is listening
<PriceChild> Flannel: ah i suppose sorry :)
<cablesm102> you download the library and you put it in the plugins folder
<cablesm102> hold on, i'll get some more info
<Flannel> PriceChild: there's a little mini Howto thing at the top of this page : http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kitche> klick there is also a package for flash9
<kitche> !flash9|klick
<ubotu> klick: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<cablesm102> there is?
<Flannel> cablesm102: yeah.  What do you think this is gentoo?
<cablesm102> Flannel, it worked for me.
<hjmills> kitche: i have tried it on a win xp machine and that shows the same symptoms though it gets dhcp info from an ubuntu machine so wld that throw it?
<Chris_Lavoie> I need some help.... I can't resize my NTFS Partiton
<Flannel> cablesm102: of course it works.  But, your flash isn't in package management, which means when you a) upgrade, b) need to fix bugs c)...um, whatever.  You'll need to handle it by hand.
<klick> kitche, do you know what the package name is called?
<Curs0r> so i'm guessing that driver has been changed to snd-hda-codec from what i'm reading
<kitche> hjmills: or the search in /etc/resolv.conf might do it also since I know if you have a search in /etc/resolv.conf it will search in that "domain" first before it looks out
<Chris_Lavoie> yea\
<cablesm102> Flannel, good point.
<Chris_Lavoie> dupler....
<klick> kitche, flash-plugin-non-free?
<HoORnet> hi, i want open many ports for outbount traffic, but just for one service, is it possible with Firestarter ?
<ronin3> hjmills, for me, putting a line that says only "search" before my "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" lines in /etc/resolv.conf makes a HUGE difference for some reason that I don't understand.
<cablesm102> Flannel, would downloading it from packages.ubuntu.com work or should I enable backports?
<muszek> hi... I'm filing a bug at launchpad and want to provide some info about my hard drive (/dev/sda) and motherboard... could someone please tell me which command(s) would output needed information?
<Chris_Lavoie> Hello??
<Rappermas> hey guys, i'm having trouble installing the binary nvidia drivers--i've done this before, but this is a fresh installation of ubuntu and the nvidia installer is giving me: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename.  Help?
<hjmills> ronin3: thanks
<Flannel> cablesm102: either way works.  The latter will update it when it gets updated in backports (bugfixes), but the former is a big increase from installing from source
<ronin3> hjmills: did that fix the problem?
<A-L-A-R-M> which is a good tv application for a tv-card ? expect xawtv
<Rappermas> i'm not sure, but maybe it has something do with the kernel source or the xorg headers
<vorbote> muszek: "dmesg | less"
<cablesm102> Flannel, I didn't install from source. I downloaded the installer from Adobe, unzipped, pulled libflashplayer.so out of it and stuck it in plugins. Still bad form, though.
<hjmills> ronin3: just tryin.....no unfortunatly not
<kitche> klick: yes but you need edgy-backports enabled
<muszek> vorbote, thanks
<PriceChild> Flannel: yeah but I have a key already which i want to add
<Flannel> cablesm102: that's essentially installing from source, only without the compiling (and without the source, I suppose)
<Rappermas> unless all of you guys have ATi cards :)
<PriceChild> do i just replace the "-" with the name of hte file?
<kitche> Rappermas: why not install the ubuntu binary package?
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, bingo:http://osdir.com/ml/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg18155.html
<Rappermas> AIGLX kitche
<klick> kitche, ohh cool that seemed to fix it
<cablesm102> Rappermas, have you checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28Nvidia%29
<klick> thanks bro
<kitche> !nvidia9|Rappermas
<ubotu> Rappermas: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, looks like an easy fix too
<Flannel> PriceChild: yeah, that - recieves the piped output of the export command
<kitche> Rappermas: and with nvidia9 drivers you don't even use AIGLX
<Rappermas> ok, thanks guys, i'll check this out
<Rappermas> kitche: not sure i understand what you just said
<cablesm102> Rappermas, are you trying to install the Nvidia beta or the stable?
<Rappermas> beta
<PriceChild> Flannel: thanks, that's all i need :)
<adam1001> hi all, I'm having problems with my upgrade to Edgy. After upgrading x was completely screwed and wouldn't start (I fixed that by reconfiguring and loading, using the vesa driver), but now there is no wireless networking (my desktop is in a different room from the cable modem)...the networking works fine, however, if I load the live cd...any suggestions?
<cablesm102> Rappermas, the Nvidia beta driver provides the AIGLX features, if I'm not mistaken.
<Rappermas> yes, it does, cablesm102
<kitche> Rappermas cablesm102: the stable nvidia driver does
<Curs0r> cablesm102, i'm running the 88xx driver and it's fine with aiglx
<Rappermas> the stable provides AIGLX functionality too?
<cablesm102> No.
<Rappermas> when did this happen?
<ReWT_AxS> that's a mailto link?
<Rappermas> oh lol
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r, ^
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, http://osdir.com/ml/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg18155.html
<kitche> Rappermas cablesm102: yes the 9xxx series does the AIGLX support
<Rappermas> i've set up about 3 machines so far with beta nvidia drivers, but i keep forgetting what to do each time
<cablesm102> kitche, yes, but that's the beta.
<cablesm102> kitche, someone said that the stable did
<cablesm102> i'm correcting them
<Chris_Lavoie> Ok, I need to resize my NTFS Partition and Gparted is giving me the "Can't perform Operation" error when I try to shrink it down, Any Ideas on how to shrink it, without uninstalling WinXP??
<Rappermas> the stable doesn't
<kitche> cablesm102, umm 9xxx is the latest stable driver from nvidia
<Curs0r> cablesm102, i'm running the stable right now with aiglx
<wasp_ems> hi i am having problems in sending files through my network on another computer...i am writing them straight to another pc through my network but it is taking ages...any help
<JasonHeller> If I install ubuntu on my computer, will my family still be able to use windows easlily?
<vorbote> adam1001: if you installed using the alternate cd, make sure to install the kernel restricted modules package (use synaptic, read from the cd).
<Rappermas> ok, brb, i'm gonna read this
<wasp_ems> and i get timeout reached
<Flannel> JasonHeller: yeah.  When they boot, it'll prompt them (you can set it to boot windows by default, so they don't have to know about it)
* Kevin` pokes ragnar_123 for bieng silly
<vorbote> Chris_Lavoie, run defrag in windows at least twice :-)
<adam1001> i upgraded using the package manager (as per official instructions)
<kitche> cablesm102, Rappermas: the latest stable nvidia driver is Latest Version: 1.0-9631unless you mean ubuntu stable
<JasonHeller> cool thanks
<Chris_Lavoie> Sweet
<Chris_Lavoie> I'll try that
<Rappermas> i haven't checked--i always use beta drivers
<Rappermas> they're perfectly fine and never crash
<cablesm102> kitche, you're right, I meant Ubuntu stable. BTW, do you know when 9xxx is coming out on the Ubuntu repos?
<hanso> hey! anyone knows about a good web site developer like dreamweaver or frontpage???
<kitche> cablesm102, next release probably
<cablesm102> kitche, Feisty?
<hjmills> identify barnaby
<vorbote> adam1001: Then make sure that it is loading the firmware for your wireless (broadcom thingies are particularly nasty). Can't help you there, but there are plenty of how-tos at ubuntuforums.
<wasp_ems> plus the bug reporting tool comes out
<Flannel> hanso: a text editor ;)  nvu is a WYSIWYMG editor, theres another.. can't remmber the name
<hjmills> ronin3 and kitche: thanks guys - my internet is great now!
<GreenD> soo
<cablesm102> Openoffice does it, but I'm sure Nvu is much better
<Rappermas> ok, i'm going to kill gdm and try installing
<Rappermas> later guys, thanks for help
<anthony_l> fedora rules
<Curs0r> my current running nvidia driver is 8776 and beryl is great you people are smokin something
<[Feanor] > mmm someone can use a nokia 6600 like a wireless mouse?
<ronin3> hjmills: was the ipv6 the issue?
<anthony_l> fedora rules
<anthony_l> cus i say so
<hjmills> ronin3: yes but on the server
<GreenD> How do I enter UNIX commands? My 1337 friend told me to rm -rf.
<hjmills> anthony_l: i wasnt so keen on it
<ronin3> ah
<cablesm102> GreenD, go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<ronin3> hjmills: glad it's working now!
<doug_h> then you can run rm -rf
<Flannel> GreenD: and, don't enter that command.
<ReWT_AxS> err Curs0r it says to add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<GreenD> THANKS!
<ReWT_AxS> but i dont have that file?
<cablesm102> GreenD, that's not a good idea
<doug_h> too late note
<cablesm102> shit
<adam1001> ok...i'm wondering if it would be better then to do a fresh install from the cd (my /home is on another drive, so it should be safe)
<cablesm102> i mean, shoot
<doug_h> now* greend already ran it probably
<cablesm102> sorry
<anthony_l> greend eats babies
<Larus> sweet
<un_operateur1> l
<cablesm102> doug_h, yeah I didn't look at what he was going to run.
<doug_h> rm -rf
<doug_h> lol
<doug_h> poor guy
<cablesm102> i feel stupid
<cablesm102> and soon so will he
<doug_h> nah he's probably running it in vmware
<cablesm102> his leet friend = an assh*le
<cablesm102> if he knew how to use vmware, he'd know where to find the terminal
<Rappermas> ok just so you guys know, i just tried the stable drivers and it worked
<doug_h> nah you can use vmware with no knowledge of unix
<WalrusKing> Hey
<Rappermas> apparently, the latest betas are messed up
<WalrusKing> Who here made my friend rm -rf???
<kitche> Rappermas what card do you have?
<Rappermas> nVIDIA Quadro FX 4500
<cablesm102> dough_h, but Applications>Accessories>Terminal is pretty easy to find
<Rappermas> it's a nice card, if i do say so myself
<doug_h> eh
<Larus> does anyone know how to get sound working on a 6.10 install? I think it might be my sound card, it's a Sigmatel (generic)
<doug_h> never know
<Rappermas> it's for the blender stuff i'm doing for game dev
<cablesm102> Larus, sigmatel works great for me
<Larus> sorry.. it works under ubuntu but for some reason it's not working with Wine
<doug_h> i've got ubuntu dapper drake running on a sigmatel C sharp integrated sound on my Dell Inspiron 700m
<Larus> the apps I installed have no sound
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, you're running edgy?
<Rappermas> yeah, but thanks though, i would've never thought to try the stables
<Groovebot> hey, guys
<cablesm102> Larus, that's a wine problem
<cablesm102> Should Larus try aoss?
<kitche> Larus, does the apps output any errors?
<Rappermas> anyway, just so everyone knows, beta nvidia drivers aren't installable as of right now
<Groovebot> how do I get this nvidia card to use hw acceleration on ubuntu?
<ReWT_AxS> Curs0r, yes
<cablesm102> Larus, try this: sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<Larus> lol, figured right when I joined here
<Larus> no errors
<Larus> just no sound
<Rappermas> thanks,  and later guys
<Curs0r> that's odd i have a huge file for /etc/modprobe.d/asla-base
<ZeXr0> Is a Ubuntu LAMP server secure enought to put a commercial WebSite on it ? Or I should use a clean install and then install eash software with a "secure-known" release ?
<cablesm102> Larus, then run your wine program like this: aoss wine whatever
<Larus> ok
<Larus> I'll give it a go
<cablesm102> Larus, you can then change the shortcuts to use that
<kitche> Ze
<Curs0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ReWT_AxS> do i reboot once i put that on
<akai---> whatever
<Eclypse> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320629
<kitche> ZeXr0: the packages are patched for known security problems
<bimberi> ZeXr0: whatever you're comfortable with.  The LAMP stack is supported by Canonical and they wouldn't release anything known to be insecure.
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, this is what mine loos like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37636/
<kitche> ZeXr0: if you install everything seperate you will still have LAMP but LAMP just makes it easier to setup
<Groovebot> anyone?
<ZeXr0> okay that's nice.
<kitche> Groovebot, install the nvidia drivers
<boglizk> nede help changing my screen res, i can only pick 800x600...
<Groovebot> kitche, I tried apt-get install nvidia and it doesn't work
<ReWT_AxS> yeea i found it
<ReWT_AxS> do i reboot once changing that?
<ReWT_AxS> or just kill x?
<ZeXr0> Thank you for your fast answer :)
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, killing x won't do the trick here
<ReWT_AxS> so reboot
<kitche> Groovebot, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then after they are installed do nvidia-glx-config enable then restart X
<Larus> boglizk system>preferences>screen resolution
<Groovebot> thanks, kitche  :)))
<boglizk> Larus: I just told you, i can only pick 800x600
<Valmarko> whats the best way to implement plugins for flash , tv streaming and other related in Firefox?
<Larus> doh
<boglizk> :)
<bruenig> Valmarko, install them
<kitche> Groovebot, you need sudo for the nvidia-glx-config part also
<ReWT_AxS> must io reboot Curs0r ?
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, modprobe snd-hda-intel
<ReWT_AxS> k
<jrib> !restricted | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> Valmarko, for video, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ReWT_AxS> uhhhh problem
<ReWT_AxS> big problem
<Valmarko> For firefox ? tanks
<ReWT_AxS> lol
<boglizk> Which package to i reconfigure to set screen res? Or config file?
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, what happened?
<jrib> !fixres | boglizk
<ubotu> boglizk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ReWT_AxS> could not launch menu item          Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)
<jrib> boglizk: check system > preferences > screen resolution first
<ReWT_AxS> i cannot open anything
<ReWT_AxS> i havent modprobed yet
<boglizk> jrib: Been there, done that
<Eldox> hey
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, lol, go ahead and reboot
<jrib> boglizk: k, then that wiki page should help
<ReWT_AxS> k
<ReWT_AxS> brb
<leogibson> hello
<rance> Anybody remember the old "banner" program from unix that allowed you to print long horizontal banners to continuous feed printers?, is that available for ubuntu, I can't find it
<Eldox> is there any noob in linux channels here? :P
<jrib> rance: yes, install bsdmainutils
<leogibson> i have an ATI Mobility radeon problem i just cant seem to solve
<leogibson> with the fans
<rance> great, thanks
<Bonbon_aus_Wurst> Eldox: Why are you searchin for noobs?
<jrib> rance: (you can use packages.ubuntu.com to search for stuff instide packages)
<Eclypse> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320629
<ReWT_AxS> i cant reboot?
<Curs0r> ReWT_AxS, ctrl+alt+F2
<Bonbon_aus_Wurst> That was not polite.
<vanberge> would anybody tell me....  if your computer lost power (hence shutdown )  would you file system check it?  im new to linux...  thanks!  My pc got unplugged by accident while running.   :-(
<nevron> how can i reset my repositories?
<Curs0r> oh crap, i should have told him to run /sudo/shutdown
<Curs0r> or sudo shutdown rather
<bruenig> or sudo shutdown -h now rather
<un_operateur1> rance, dpkg -S `which banner` : bsdmainutils: /usr/games/banner
<vanberge> Curs0r, i am familiar with that command..  :-)   didnt have a chance to do that
<vanberge> is that 'ok' ?
<stapel> help please, tomboy has stopped working, it has disappeared from the menu and even if I try to run it from cli it does not start
<kitche> vanberge: yes it will check it
<Masaka> vanberge: better check double if there are important files ;)
<Curs0r> i sometimes forget that some people don't know about shtdown from the command line
<vanberge> i just didnt know if i needed to run a fsck manually
<vanberge> kitche, tyvm.   Masaka not too important..  :-)
<rance> Thanks guys, youve been a big help
<un_operateur1> vanberge, if init didnt successfully halt -- then fsck is invoked automatically on next boot
<vanberge> ahh... ok.
<vanberge> my processor overheated... i need a new heatsink
<stapel> help please, tomboy has stopped working, it has disappeared from the menu and even if I try to run it from cli it does not start
<Farm_Fresh> DBO: ?
<A-L-A-R-M> which is a good application to watch the connection bandwidth ?
<maxxism> stapel what does it say when you try to run it from cli?
<vorbote> vanberge: in fact, the system will fun a light form of fsck at boot up. If there are problems that can't be fixed automatically, the system will ask your help
<leogibson> anyone know how to silence the fans on an ATI laptop (x700) with the opean source driver?
<Curs0r> vanberge, the proper thermal compounds are just as important as the heatsink ;)
<wasabi__> is there a way to get memtest86 to output the result to a directory?
<JasonHeller> I installed ubuntu, but when I try to boot windows I get a disc read error.  What do I do?
<leogibson> theyre running full blast
<vanberge> Curs0r, i know... i actually got some good thermal gel and re applied my heatsink
<bruenig> A-L-A-R-M, you can use widgets, or you can use a panel applet
<vanberge> it just cant handle my processor.  :-(
<vanberge> i have a new one i am going to put in tonight
<boOkwo7m> i have a silly irc-etiquette question :)
<Farm_Fresh> Ok, well I've just finished installing 6.1 beta (on CD I have)  now what?
<Curs0r> !ask boOkwo7m
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask boOkwo7m - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vanberge> vorbote, thanks for the info... definitely good to know
<bruenig> Farm_Fresh, why would you install 6.1 beta, the final is out
<stapel> maxxism: Binding key '<Alt>F11' for '/apps/tomboy/global_keybindings/open_start_here'
<leogibson> !ask laptop fans
<stapel> (Tomboy:24481): libtomboy-WARNING **: Binding '<Alt>F11' failed!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask laptop fans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boOkwo7m> is it in the norm to have a nick with with non-alpha chars in it?  (e.g. digits, as in my nick)
<A-L-A-R-M> okie
<un_operateur1> !ask | boOkwo7m
<ubotu> boOkwo7m: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stapel> it just hangs there...and then I have to ctl-C to get out
<bruenig> boOkwo7m, they are a bit annoying to retype, but with tab completion it is rarely an issue. Some do and some don't.
<boOkwo7m> ubotu: bleh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bleh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur1> boOkwo7m, there's nothing wrong with that -- although it may frsutrate users with older IRC clients that dont have tab complete
<LinTux> How do I install NDWrapper in terminal
<JasonHeller> I installed ubuntu but when I try to boot windows I get a disc read error.  What do I do?
<maxxism> stapel no idea.  sorry
<un_operateur1> it also makes your name a slight bit unreadable
<vanberge> LinTux, you mean ndiswrapper?
<un_operateur1> so, its best avoided
<Farm_Fresh> bruenig:  It's the only CD I have.. And I can't burn another.. No burner.
<bruenig> Farm_Fresh, ah
<LinTux> how do I install NDisWrapper complete in terminal
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, make sure your windows partition is set correctly in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vanberge> LinTux, apt-get install ndiswrapper
<LinTux> cheers
<boOkwo7m> bruenig, un_operateur1:  k thanks.  I'll change 'em :)
<vanberge> LinTux, you have to enable universe/multiverse first though
<JasonHeller> Curs0r how do I do that?
<Farm_Fresh> bruenig:  So, whats next?
<bruenig> Farm_Fresh, what is the question
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stapel> if I uninstall Tomboy and then re-install it again, will I lose my notes?
<LinTux> vanberge, I tried that and got this error - E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<Farm_Fresh> bruenig:  I just installed 6.1 beta.  what do I need to do to bring it current?
<bh__> Hello
<ady> stapel, i think so
<hjmills> stapel: theoretically i would say no unless you use purge but dnt quote me
<bh__> I'm having a lot of problems with the installer for 6.10
<un_operateur1> stapel, you shouldnt unless you purge tomboy
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, since this is your first time, i cannot strees enough: do NOT screw with your working partition, stick to fiddling with the windows entry for now
<bruenig> Farm_Fresh, there should have been and update manager pop up. To make sure, do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bruenig> s/and/an
<bh__> this is an older Pentiun M machine and the kernel doesn't seem to want to either decompress or some other problem early in the load phase
<JasonHeller> Curs0r, I have menu.lst opened, but I don't know what to do next.
<hjmills> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<Desert88> hey
<ubek_> hi
<ady> is there  a way to install directx on Ubuntu?
<hjmills> is beagle any good?
<hjmills> ady nio
<Desert88> is there a way to get flash 9 on ubuntu?
<Curs0r> JasonHeller,  well is there an entry that says windows in that file?
<hjmills> ady: no
<bh__> I've also tried a number of acpi/apic options with no luck. It seems to be earlier than bus detection
<Desert88> or are we doomed to suffer
<JasonHeller> yes
<Curs0r> ok
<hjmills> Desert88: yup - go to the adobe website
<Desert88> i did
<Masaka> hjmills: beagle uses mono :(
* bh__ would like help
<Desert88> and it just installs flash 7
<esaym> whats up yall
<kitche> Desert88, it's also in edgy-backports
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, the like where it says root(hdx,x) is what we need to look at
<esaym> can anyone give me the contents of /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py ??
<Desert88> im on dapper
<hjmills> Desert88: i found flash 9 on there i think earlier today
<Curs0r> line*
<vorbote> bh__: try booting with "nosmp noapic nolapic"
<un_operateur1> beagle is like the google desktop search -- always keeping a tab on what you store -- it's pretty helpful and quite a few applications depend on it
<hjmills> Desert88: any particular reason not to upgrade?
<mefisto> hi all
<mefisto> i have problem
<Desert88> no not really
<Masaka> hjmills: I would recommend tracker instead
<JasonHeller> Curs0r, it says for windows hd0, 0
<dampyle> how do you upgrade warty I tried apt-get upgrade was a no go
<hjmills> un_operateur1: any better than locate?
<Desert88> whats the easiest way to upgrade
<bh__> vorbote, using the "live" option ?
<Desert88> im new to ubuntu
<Desert88> had it about 4 days
<ubek_> people i've serious problem with sound card on laptop pleace little help!!
<LinTux> Can anyone tell me the correct command to indtsll ndwrapper in terminal
<mefisto> how can i launch pg_ctrl on ubuntu
<hjmills> Masaka: whats tracker and why is it betteR?
<mefisto> ?
<un_operateur1> hjmills, what do you want to locate??
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, which drive and partition is windows on?
<Desert88> so i just recently upgraded to dapper
<stapel> in synaptic, what is the difference between "removal" and "complete removal"
* esaym needs contents of /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<un_operateur1> hjmills, files or content within files
<vorbote> bh__: yes, you can pass parameters to the kernel (use F6)
<un_operateur1> ?
<Desert88> but adobe will install flash 9 on edgy?
<hjmills> un_operateur1: normally i want to look for files where i know part of the path or the programs its linked to
<JasonHeller> I don't know
<Farm_Fresh> bruenig:  Ok.. it gave me a pretty big list of things to be upgraded.. And a pretty good list, of things to be kept back.. Why?
<un_operateur1> stapel, one removes the package, another removes the package and all its configuration files
<JasonHeller> I only have one drive
<chable> anyone knows why azureus wont open ?
<bh__> vorbote, ok, I'm going to try it
<chable> wont start
<un_operateur1> hjmills, you could use locate for that
<mefisto> how can i launch pg_ctrl on ubuntu ?
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, (hd0,0) means that it wants to look for windows on the first partition of the first drive
<stapel> un_operateur1: thanx
<un_operateur1> hjmills, in the command line -- locate filename
<JasonHeller> so why do I get a disc read error?
<Masaka> hjmills: (meta) tracker is a search daemon, it's faster, w/o mono and an xdg spec --> http://www.gnome.org/~jamiemcc/tracker/
<bruenig> Farm_Fresh, having not been in your situation, I am not certain. Since you just installed, I would just go with all the upgrades and then figure it out from there. You can always reinstall right?
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, you only have one drive?
<mefisto> how can i launch pg_ctrl on ubuntu ?
<JasonHeller> yeah
<bh__> vorbote, same problem
<un_operateur1> hjmills, if you know part of the filename -- locate | grep -i string
<Desert88> hey if i have beryl installed will it still work fine if i upgrade to edgy?
<II`et|Weirdo> maybe silly question but what kind of CD image do i have to burn, running intel pentium D 3.2ghz the 32 bit or the 64 bit when i boot i see EM64T (extended memory 64 bit)
<Honda> is there a way to retrieve what username and password I used for my ubuntu login?
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, did you repartition to install linux?
<ReiserFreak> how can i make my tv a different display? (it is in clone modus right now and i am using edgy and fglrx)
<JasonHeller> It did it for me
<bruenig> II`et|Weirdo, 32 bit
<bh__> vorbote, still hangs
<Farm_Fresh> bruenig:  Yeah, thats what I just did.
<mefisto> how can i launch pg_ctrl on ubuntu ?
<II`et|Weirdo> k tnx bruenig
<hjmills> ReiserFreak: yes but please tell me how to clone it first! im trying to do that!!!
<Desert88> hey anyone know if my beryl will still work fine if i upgrade to edgy
<Desert88> it took me forever to install
<bh__> vorbote, any other suggestions ?
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, i think your windows is probably toast, is there a hard drive icon on your desktop?
<mefisto> how can i launch pg_ctrl on ubuntu ?
<un_operateur1> Desert88, there is no guarantee -- but hopefully it will
<JasonHeller> no
<vorbote> bh__: Hmm... That sounds like either you may not have enough RAM to fit the kernel in memory, or the CD wasn't burnt correctly.
<bh__> vorbote, I don't think the kernel even gets to the point where it's loading
<un_operateur1> usually during an upgrade, older packages are replaced -- and this process can break functionality
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, ok try this for me, open a terminal and type sudo /bin/bash
<bh__> vorbote, I reburned the CD and I have about 768M of RAM
<ReiserFreak> hjmills: ok no problem mate: i plug in the cable into my vga and restart x while tv it turned on and set to AV!
<drivera90> In Xchat, what should I separate channel names with? ; or ,?
<gpd> any reason why the generic kernel freezes on boot of my AMD64?
<ReiserFreak> hjmills: X recognizes it automatically
<hjmills> ReiserFreak: oh - lucky
<vorbote> bh__: if it even starts loading then probably the kernel is corrupt on disk (try burning a new copy at 4x)
<hjmills> ReiserFreak: it ddnt do colour for me
<boglizk> Whats 32mb in kbytes?
<ReiserFreak> hjmills: not at all or not in clone mode?
<unix_infidel> 32MBx(1024KB/1MB)=(n)KB
<JasonHeller> now it says root@jason-desktop: ~#
<vorbote> bh__: and if you are using a cd-rw make sure to do a full blank before writing the image on it.
<un_operateur1> 32Mib would be 32768 KiB
<boglizk> thanks
<un_operateur1> MiB*
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, is your hard drive ide or sata?
<hjmills> ReiserFreak: when i dont configure it at all
<mc44> drivera90: ,
<JasonHeller> i don't know
<un_operateur1> however 32MB would be 32000 KB
<hjmills> ReiserFreak: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out
<Curs0r> then try this first fdisk /dev/hda
<larry> dumb question alert.. I can't browse the AudioCD i just put in, but I can "play" it.
<larry> Is it the CD?
<bh__> vorbote, interesting, I'm using k3b
<JasonHeller> it said unable to open
<bh__> vorbote, the burn was reported as being a success
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, ok, no problem fdisk /dev/sda
<tony22> can anyone help w a sed command.. trying to replace " " with " \" but i get : "sed: -e expression #1, char 8: unterminated `s' command"
<un_operateur1> tony, escape the \
<JasonHeller> a bunch of stuff popped up
<bh__> vorbote, k3b auto-blanked it
<edgarin> Hello, excuseme howto i can burn a file .avi in k3b vcd
<edgarin> ?
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, now enter "p" w/o the quotes to display your partition table
<JasonHeller> it says the number of cylinder is set to 30401
<vorbote> bh__: To be really sure you should run sha1sum on both the image file and the /dev/hdx that corresponds to your finalized CD.
<tony22> un_operateur1, this is my line now: sed -e s/\ /\ \\/g
<JasonHeller> ok hold on
<bh__> ok
<bh__> vorbote, I'll try that
<JasonHeller> k now what
<bh__> vorbote, now as a matter of fact
<vorbote> bh__: I much rather do the blanking my hand using cdrecod/wodim from a termina,.
<drivera90> In XChat, under "Channels to join", I put a list of three channels separated by commas, but it only joins the first one.
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, any of those partitions claim to be Fat32 or HPFS.NTFS?
<bruenig> drivera90, you put spaces in between?
<Shadow_mil> I wanna know if I can capture video out and use it as video in (like a web cam)
<drivera90> Yeah bruenig
* vorbote doing 4 things at a time...
<un_operateur1> tony22,  echo "this is a file" | sed -e 's/\ /\ \\/g'   :  this \is \a \file
<JasonHeller> yeah the first one is HPFS.NTFS
<bruenig> drivera90, /join #schat
<bruenig> drivera90, /join #xchat
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, that is hd0,0 then
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, type q to quit that
<bh__> vorbote, summing the data now
<larry> ok this is wiered.. It opens Sound Juicer even though I changed it over to Grip in the "Removeable Drives and Media" control panel.
<JasonHeller> it also says partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary
<tony22> un_operateur1, so i needed the " ' " ?
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, not a huge deal
<chable> azureus starts and dies in 1 second
<JasonHeller> k, i typed q
<chable> anyone knows how to solve this issue ?
<dampyle> new to ubuntu, is the kernelpath still /usr/src?
<un_operateur1> tony -- yea, you need to put the s/// expression inside single quotes to make it safer
<un_operateur1> larry, audio CDs dont really have directories and files you can browse normally eh, i hope you know that
<Eclypse> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320629
<Curs0r> JasonHeller,  ok, for some reason your windows boot loader isn't working properly ubuntu is doing what it knows how to do
<JasonHeller> so can i fix it?
<larry> un_uperatur1: hmm.. must be used to that behaviour from "other os's" then..
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, you are able to boot into ubuntu though, right?
<dts> is there a way to purge the usb system?
<JasonHeller> yeah
<dts> without restarting
<drkm> what do I apt-get to install X Libraries?
<Curs0r> ok, you need to boot from your windows cd and get into the recovery console
<ubuntu> Curs0r: hey
<ubuntu> my whole computer messed up and ubuntu wouldnt even start this is rewt
<JasonHeller> ok then do what?
<ubuntu> so im reinstallign right now :-p
<ubuntu> i guess i messed something up
<ubuntu> who knows lol
<Curs0r> ubuntu, were you messing ith something besides your alsa drivers?
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> i think that's what did it
<Larus> so I'm back
<ubuntu> but anyways what was that site?
<ubuntu> imma retry it once i get resinstalled
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, once in the recovery console run fixboot and fixmbr
<gpd> dwl-g520 wireless card still doesn't show up in Edgy - but was fine in dapper?
<Larus> my supposed Wine problem turns out to be an Ubuntu problem with my soundcard
<JasonHeller> ok, anything else I should know before do that?
<Larus> I tried testing sounds and my computer crashed
<Farm_Fresh> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.1 beta... I get this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37647/
<Curs0r> JasonHeller, this will overwrite your grub boot loader, you'll need to boot the livecd again and setup grub from the console
<ubuntu> Curs0r: what was that site youfound
<II`et|Weirdo> ethtool eth0 --> speed 100mb/s duplex: full Port: twisted pair auto negotiation: on its all normal i guess
<Curs0r> ubuntu, http://osdir.com/ml/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg18155.html
<JasonHeller> ok, I'll be back
<ubuntu> where i needed to add a line to that file i couldnt find
<JasonHeller> thanks for your help Curs0r
<Larus> does anyone know what happened because I'm clueless
<Curs0r> haha heller killed his windows
<ubuntu>   ty
<ubuntu> i'll be back
<Curs0r> kk
<Larus> does anyone know how a sound test could crash my computer?
<Curs0r> Larus, quite easily
<Larus> I'm using a sigmatel audio card but that can't be it
<Curs0r> Larus, yes it could
<ady> Larus, yes, bad drivers usually
<Larus> I'm going to try downloading codecs and whatnot and see if that helps
<ubuntu> Curs0r: and what did you say was teh modprobe command?
<Curs0r> ubuntu, modprobe snd-hda-intel
<larry> how do I get Grip to recognize audio CD's
<Larus> I'll try another sound test after I reinstall the drivers... hope I don't crash, lol
<Curs0r> Larus, the $20 sb live is your friend
<larry> it opens  now when I insert a CD but it won't actually work with the CD.
<ReiserFreak> how can i set my TV to be a seperate display?
<Larus> I have a Turtle Beach santa cruz in my nicest computer but I'm waitint to see if I get a better sound card so I can swap that one into this computer
<Larus> the santa cruz
<Curs0r> ReiserFreak, please let me know if you get an answer to that that helps
<ReiserFreak> Curs0r: np
<Eridescent> Hi, i want to install a ubuntu server without  GUI...but everytime i try to download it, it says is the desktop CD. Can someone point me in the right direction for the CD image i want?
<Curs0r> ReiserFreak, i get so wrapped up in other stuff i forget to ask about that
<Curs0r> Larus, those sigmatel chips are trouble
<Larus> ok
<drkm> what is the name for the 'x libraries' so I can install them from apt-get ?
<Curs0r> drkm, xorg-libs maybe?
<Larus> so come Xmas I'll know if I can swap the turtle beach into this computer
<ja> I have just installed Edgy. I have an ATI card but I see many Nvidia packages are installed. Is it safe to remove all of these?
<drkm> curs: maybe they are the right libs or are they?
<Larus> sound is overrated anyway ;P
<Curs0r> drkm, no clue, use the synaptics manager for precise names
<grimace> yo chaps - I've been trying to get Win 98 on my lan to chat to the Epson stylus C440 (on my edgy box) without success :*(
<Eridescent> Hi, i want to install a ubuntu server without  GUI...but everytime i try to download it, it says is the desktop CD. Can someone point me in the right direction for the CD image i want?
<drkm> Cur: ok thanks
<bioticpro> Can anyone recommend good laptop brand to buy? (or another irc to go ask on)
<grimace> I've installed the winipp.exe on the '98 box
<kenz`jazza> i need some help installing
<grimace> and when I point 'add printer' at http://[my edgy box] /printers/epson it recognises a printer there
<Eridescent> anyone
<un_operateur1> Eridescent, IIRC you can install the base packages (server install) using an ordinary ubuntu CD
<grimace> uh, [my edgy box port 631]  that is
<un_operateur1> Eridescent, it's one of the install modes
<bimberi> Eridescent: you want either the server CD or the alternate CD
<grimace> but when the printer wizard finishes, it just says "This printer couldn't be installed la la la contact your administrator"
<bimberi> un_operateur1: Desktop CD can only install a Desktop
<slacktyro> i installed the kde, now how can i set it up as default?
<grimace> I thought I could do it with just win98, cups and IPP, but do I need to add samba to the mix?
<Eridescent> where is the server CD?
<Eridescent> im on the server page
<Eridescent> i go to download
<Curs0r> grimace, kind of a windows 98 question don't you think?
<Eridescent> and it starts downloading the desktop iso
<Voltzz> why do my network tools not work? I ping something, 100% loss, and everything else takes an insane time to do whatever its doing but does nothing, and I can't stop it =|
<toratora> F1
<toratora> F1 please
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12.206.21.84]  by nalioth
<bimberi> Eridescent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ (for example)
<Curs0r> grimace, but yeah to share with 9x you probably need to include samba
<slacktyro> anyone can tell me how to set kde as default instead gnome?
<Curs0r> slacktyro, Kubuntu
<Eridescent> ahhh
<Eridescent> thank your bimberi
<Eridescent> you*
<grimace> curs0r: thanks - I was reaching that impression - and that makes it more of an ubuntu question again ;)
<Eridescent> :D
<bimberi> slacktyro: choose it from the sessions menu at the login screen and say yes when it asks if you want it to be the default
<bimberi> Eridescent: np :)
<slacktyro> ok ty
<skiab0x> guys I have a problem
<Curs0r> grimace, i'm having trouble with samba personally, good luck
<progesterone> can i get some advice for troubleshooting?
#ubuntu 2007-12-10
<Stwange> ikonia, I considered contacting the technical support, but then I figured if it's the same connection, same MAC address and same card, they probably wouldn't get any extra details at their end (ie then don't know which OS I'm using), so it was probably a ubuntu issue
<ikonia> soundray_: thats plausable but it appears to be some sort of credentials auth thats being offered
<ikonia> Stwange: they will get info as they may see things change in their logs
<timewriter> im away for a while
<soundray_> Stwange: but really, I think your network support people should know what you need to do.
<soundray_> Stwange: unless they are a stubborn blockhead MS shop, which universities fortunately tend not to be.
<Stwange> thanks ikonia and soundray_. I'll try contacting them, but there's usually limited support for linux
<Stwange> yeah :)
<ikonia> Stwange: it won't matter your OS, your interested in their access logs
<ikonia> Stwange: shouldn't matter what OS you have, more a case of what's changing in their logs
<soundray_> Stwange: you just need to find the nerd who's on your side then ;)
<FireHazard17> Should I use 64 bit? I am using hardy. flash isn't too neccessary.
<FireHazard17> also I am using gnome.
<ikonia> FireHazard17: 1.) why are you using hardy 2.) why do you want 64bit
<soundray_> FireHazard17: if you have to ask that, I would strongly advise against trying hardy
<slimaq> hi i have intel 3100 and when i strat movie in fullscreen he laginig
<Zionad_> FireHazard: 64 bit, is basically a headache, especcially wouldnt try it in hardyy..
<slimaq> enybody help me?
<FireHazard17> wow you guys are negative
<Stwange> thanks ikonia and soundray_. I've gtg, but if they don't fix it I'll be back Schwarzenegger style ;)
<ikonia> FireHazard17: no, we are realistic in offering sound advice
<Zionad_> Exactly
<Slart> FireHazard17: 32-bit gutsy would be a more ... pleasurable experience =).. less bumps on the way..
<sainzeo> slimaq: please ask your question
<slimaq>  i have intel 3100 and when i strat movie in fullscreen he laginig
<FireHazard17> If it wasn't for trying new unstable thing 7/10 of us wouldn't be using linux
<soundray_> FireHazard17: no, we just hear the squeals of people who have burnt themselves with alpha software everyday. So any pre-alpha software will probably be worse.
<ikonia> slimaq: is the movie hd
<bulmer> anyone here uses ipv6? i just started using tunnelbroker, i cant semm to ping6 another ipv6 address..you have one I can test to ping?
<slimaq> no
<slimaq> avi
<FireHazard17> soundray_: ok
<ikonia> FireHazard17: thats nosense
<Templar> how do i exit xserver and kill opengl
<FireHazard17> ikonia: oh really?
<ikonia> FireHazard17: yes, really
<|rly|> the wiki doesn't help a bit
<n15t0> timewriter:can u help me out?
<FireHazard17> ok then
<Slart> FireHazard17: but if you don't mind tinkering.. compiling.. bug-reporting and such.. go ahead with 64-bit hardy
<soundray_> FireHazard17: unfortunately your question indicates that you're not one of the select few who will negotiate the hurdles successfully.
<bulmer> Templar-> you can /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<ikonia> FireHazard17: use what you want, but remember you will get no support for hardy as a user
<FireHazard17> Slart: I love doing those things
<ikonia> FireHazard17: you have the warnings and the options, do with it as you will
<desertc> FireHazard17: Give it a shot!!  Just create a new partition and you can leave an existing partition available for fall-back.
<Slart> FireHazard17: then don't let us stop you.. go install 64bit hardy
<soundray_> FireHazard17: go ahead then, and remember the IRC channel is #ubuntu+1
<FireHazard17> 60% of my software is compiled from source anyway
<ikonia> FireHazard17: then you will break your package manager. good luck
<Zionad_> Then you are welcome to try firehazard!
<Zionad_> Haha, oh wow
<soundray_> ikonia: I agree, we are negative ;)
<ikonia> having a package manager conflict in a fast changing development release = doom
 * IndyGunFreak agrees w/ ikonia
<Slart> FireHazard17: just out of curiosity.. why ubuntu.. why not slackware.. fedora centos.. or something else where you get to do all that stuff..
<FireHazard17> I don't know
<n15t0> ikonia:can i set my status away in bitchx?
<FireHazard17> never took the time to switch
<ikonia> n15t0: thats not allowed in #ubuntu
<soundray_> Slart: add Debian Sid to the list ( FireHazard17)
<Slart> FireHazard17: or one of those.. "build if from the ground and up"-distros
<n15t0> ikonia:okay but just that i know how can i do it?
<ikonia> n15t0: you can
<n15t0> ikonia:i wont do it in this cahnnel
<ikonia> n15t0: its server wide, you can't set it on a per-channel basis
<n15t0> ikonia:okay thx
<kev_b> Can anyone tell me why in Bluefish the tabs aren't draggable but this says they are: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TabConsistency ?
<Slart> Debian.. are they still at Sid? sheesh I used sid.. must have been a couple of years ago
<n15t0> ikonia:and can i save my settings in bitchx? like the name and the server?
<ikonia> n15t0: for the 10th time, yes
<ikonia> n15t0: you've asked that about 10 times
<ikonia> n15t0: either learn to listen and make notes, or stop asking the same question over and over
 * Slart install bluefish
<n15t0> its my second time
<n15t0> because i didnt get an answer
<ikonia> n15t0: no its not
<ikonia> n15t0: 5 people answered you, and you thanked 2, I have it in my logs
<n15t0> well then i was away
<sainzeo> do you guys recommend using Bluefish in ubuntu or nvu?
<fred_> join #compiz-fusion
<n15t0> sry
<Slart> kev_b: hmm.. I can't drag my tabs either.. let's check that link.. perhaps it's for a newer version
<n15t0> -c <#ubuntu>
<soundray_> n15t0: asking for help, then ignoring the help is incredibly rude. Being "sry" is not enough.
<Dr_willis> BitchX has a large # of web sites covreing its ussage also.
<VSpike> This makes cheery reading : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<n15t0> i am just looking for the infos i get
<n15t0> i cant be at 2 different shells at one time
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  with 'screen' you can. :)
<Dr_willis> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<Slart> kev_b: nope.. can't drag any tabs.. despite the wiki claiming I should be able to.. perhaps they just made a mistake when making that list..
<amir__> helo
<amir__> somebody there
<n15t0> anything in german
<desertc> !hi | amir__
<ubotu> amir__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n15t0> -.-
<ikonia> yes, many
<Slart> amieyes.. we're here
<n15t0> its quite difficult
<amir__> thanx
<Slart> oops.. sorry.. amir__
<amir__> i need some help
<ikonia> amir__: then ask a question
<amir__> how can i install a program
<amir__> a software
<Dr_willis> 'depends' :)
<soundray_> amir__: what program?
<ikonia> amir__: use the package manager, such as "synaptic"
<amir__> autocad
<n15t0> -c
<ikonia> n15t0: why do you keep saying "-c"
<soundray_> amir__: forget it, it won't run on Linux. Stick with Windows or Mac OS
<zaxius> how do you edit what services are running, like ssh, ftp, etc
<mrfantastic> anyone have any success with compiz in xubuntu with a mobility radeon m6?
<|rly|> I cannot be heard on skype, I've tried all that comes in the wiki... nothing works
<Slart> amir__: I don't think autocad is available for ubuntu.. there might be an open source alternative.. I don't know
<amir__> thank u very much
<ikonia> zaxius: netstat -a |grep LISTEN
<amir__> another question
<ikonia> zaxius: ps -ef | more
<VSpike> amir_: there was a recent article in LXF about cad on linux
<amir__> wireless...how can i intall the driver
<n15t0> because in the man bitchx stands that -c channel then i can automatically join the cahnnel
<zaxius> ikonia: no but how do you edit them? like if i want to make the ssh daemon run by default at bootup
<Dr_willis> !info qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2954 kB, installed size 12648 kB
<dablueman> HELLO, any ubuntu developers in here
<ikonia> n15t0: you keep doing it in the wrong window
<ikonia> dablueman: just ask your question
<amir__> thanks
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  right so ya would do BitchX -c #ubuntu or somthing like that..
<amir__> wireless problem
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  its a COMMAND line option to BitchX
<n15t0> iknoia:in which window then?
<mpatters> hi all
<ikonia> n15t0: one that BitchX isn't running in
<scguy318> dablueman: Ubuntu devs don't usually hang out here I think
<n15t0> k
<dablueman> very well, why is it that only security bugs get fixed in ubuntu and not other bugs
<ikonia> scguy318: there are a few in
<amir__> some help with wireless problem
<zaxius> ikonia, do you know?
<ikonia> dablueman: bugs do get fixed
<tonyyarusso> dablueman: All get fixed.
<Dr_willis> thats what backports is for.
<dablueman> oh yeah, like what
<ikonia> dablueman: security ones will get a higher priority normally due to it being a security issue
<Dr_willis> isent it.
<ikonia> dablueman: go into launchapd and view closed bugs
<amir__> i need help with the wireless
<dablueman> for example
<sidelil> can anybody suggest me a good guide for shell scripting? Thanks
<tupson> hi, my Appearance Preferences have been "Extra" enabled, how do I get the CUBE to function? my windows get the enhanced effect, but i cant get the CUBE to work
<stdin> dablueman: have a look on the bugteacker, there are many non-security bugs fixed
<dablueman> slow dns lookups in every aplication that uses net work
<ikonia> sidelil: http://www.tldp.org - good guides
<soundray_> sidelil: /join #bash and read the topic there.
<amir__> the cube
<ikonia> dablueman: where is that bug logged
<dablueman> i will check this launchepad
<VSpike> sidelil: google for advanced bash scripting guide
<Slart> dablueman: wasn't that a ipv6 issue? seem to recall something like that
<dablueman> it is on there
<ikonia> dablueman: dns lookups are very quikc on my ubuntu machines, please post the log
<tonyyarusso> dablueman: most of us don't actually memorize thousands of bug ID numbers, believe it or not.
<dablueman> has it been committed to the main ubuntu tree
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: speak for yourself mortal
<tupson> amir: yea the ubuntu cube effects
<sidelil> thank you all!
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Sorry, that space in my head is keeping track of irssi windows.  :P
<dablueman> can we go private devs to speak of this
<ikonia> dablueman: please show me the bug
<ikonia> dablueman: no, speak in the channel
<dablueman> ok wait 30 secs
<Slart> dablueman: they fix bugs.. they might not fix a specific bug right away.. but eventually they'll get to it.. if you want it fixed, have a go at it yourself.. or if you've got lots of cash hire someone to do it..
<n15t0> okay,so thx to all who helped me with my problems
<n15t0> gn8 everyone
<Slart> good night n15t0
<n15t0> and have fun with ubuntu
<n15t0> good night Slart
<n15t0> cya all
<tupson> in ubuntu 7.10, what is the cube keystroke?
<dablueman> here is the said bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155393
<permanoia> i added a display on my user. now when i log in my bars dont come up etc for gnome and i cant do anything... where is the gnome-control-center file located?
<Slart> tupson: middle mouse button I think.. you can change it in the compiz configuration thingy
<Falican> how do i create a short cut to open an ssh session? I created a launcher with the command ssh -X foo@foo.com and it throws up a dialog for the password then nothing opens after that . . .
<dablueman> im a college student, and that bug inhibits my usability and productivity
<ikonia> dablueman: please show us the bug report
<dablueman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155393
<some_idiot> does ubuntu have only support for running ia32 apps ... but not for building ia32 apps?
<Dr_willis> Falican,  could make it run 'xterm -e YOURCOMMANDS'
<ikonia> simon360_: ia32 is dead, if you have an ia32 platform gcc will build it
<magnetron> some_idiot: the ia32 can build ia32 apps for sure!
<Falican> Dr_willis: thnx that sounds good i guess . . . fedora's launch had a run in shell option :P
<some_idiot> does ubuntu have only support for running ia32 apps ... but not for building ia32 apps? ... sorry, I meant when I'm running on amd64
<heatmzzr> well im not no professional but i cant play this dvd to save my butt, shows everything installed i need i believe.
<Dr_willis> Falican,  ive seen similer optuion in kde. not sure about gnome.
<dablueman> heatmzzr: see the ubuntu wiki
<ikonia> dablueman: there is a work around in place and a fix in the next release.
<dablueman> next release!!???
<Extravert> hello I have a problem with my sound.  At random times my sound does not work.  It may be from certain running software but it seems that my drivers are broken.  When I change the sound volumes, the icon shows that its being muted and unmuted.  Any help?
<dablueman> you mean hardyheron
<ikonia> dablueman: yes
<dablueman> I have to wait that long for this to be fixed?
<Slart> heatmzzr: what media player are you using?
<ikonia> dablueman: yes, it may get back ported
<ikonia> dablueman: there is a work around detailed in that bug report
<dablueman> Just FYI, I already fixed it for me, but what about every other Ubuntu user out there?
<dablueman> They are being plagued by this.
<ikonia> dablueman: there is a work around in the bug report and a fix is being released and back ported
<Falican> Dr_willis: yeah gnome had it .  . . *shrug* -e works fine thnx :)
<dablueman> Yes, I understand, but why doesn't it get updated by the little update tool that I have installed on my system :(
<tupson> Question, I have just installed Ubuntu 7.10, my ATL Raedon 9600 card is running the latest drivers and i have xerver-xgl installed, however under System > Pref > I dont have the "Desktop Effects" option to enable Desktop Cube, help?
<ikonia> dablueman because the fix hasn't been released yet
<dablueman> but we know the fix
<ikonia> dablueman: do you ?
<dablueman> yes
<Slart> tupson: hmm.. there is a package for the config utility.. compiz-manager or something.. hang on
<ikonia> dablueman: thats not what the bug says
<ikonia> dablueman: if you want an update, post a request in the book update
<Slart> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | tupson
<ubotu> tupson: compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<dablueman> I have it fixed on my machine
<ikonia> dablueman: that is "your" fix
<Slart> tupson: install that
<Extravert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/136837
<dablueman> Where is this book update?
<tupson> will that be listed in the software source?
<ikonia> dablueman: update it on launchapd
<ikonia> launchpad
<Slart> tupson: yes.. it's in the repos
<dablueman> Okay wait, I will show you my fix.
<whileimhere> Hi. When I try to use emule it reports that I am behind a firewall. I know that the router has a firewall turned off. Is there one in Ubuntu hidden?
<Slart> tupson: you can do "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<ikonia> dablueman: I'm not interested in your fix
<dablueman> not really my fix, but I did contirbute
<ikonia> dablueman: update the launchpad bug
<dablueman> very well
<ikonia> dablueman: you will have another work around, not a fix
<robr> i'm runnig ubuntu server and i need to open a port on my firewall, whats the best way to do that?
<ikonia> dablueman: the fix is pending, if you read ht ebook report
<Slart> whileimhere: there is a firewall in linux.. but it's usually "disabled".
<ikonia> robr: what firewall are you using
<whileimhere> Slart how can I check it?
<dablueman> a workaround it is then
<robr> ikonia: i don't know the default?
<ikonia> dablueman: there is already a work around in the bug report
<Slart> whileimhere: you can check by running "sudo iptables -L" if there are more than about 3 lines of output it's probably active
<ikonia> robr: there is no firewall running by default
<dablueman> very well
<robr> ikonia: ok thanks for the info
<whileimhere> Slart there are about well 3 lines
<dablueman> do ubuntu developers get paid to work on ubuntu
<ikonia> dablueman: some do
<Slart> whileimhere: then the firewall is just letting everything through.. disabled if you want
<dablueman> really
<ikonia> dablueman: yes
<dablueman> how come they get paid, are they special or something?
<ikonia> dablueman: companies sponsor them, but this is offtopic
<dablueman> offtopic, its about ubuntu
<dablueman> ubuntu support
<dablueman> :)
<Slart> whileimhere: are you behind some kind of router? perhaps you need to setup some kind of forwarding rule..
<dablueman> I have the feeling that I'm bugging you, so I'll stop talking to you for a while.
<ikonia> dablueman: this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<dablueman> very well
<whileimhere> Slart: I set up the port forwarding just like normal with GTK-GNUTELLA but amule says I am firewalled. I double checked the prefs as well
<andre> Hello every body
<ikonia> whileimhere: it is probably your router
<ping> how do you get your windows to have different effects when they vanish
<Paddy_EIRE> is there an mplayer key combo for disabling subtitles
<scguy318> whileimhere: aMule probably uses a different port which you have to forward, or am I misreading your issue?
<andre> Do you konw a little bit about alsa and external sound card ?
<whileimhere> When I log into the router (aka my DSL modem) I check the firewall settings and they say that the firewall is off and allowing all traffic.
<Slart> whileimhere: hmm.. perhaps you forgot some ports? forwarded the wrong ones? didn't apply your changes? what ports are we talking about btw? under 1024?
<ikonia> whileimhere: you probably need portforwarding
<Extravert> can someone plz hlep me.  At random times my sound driver becomes unable to open and unknown
<scguy318> whileimhere: but the forwarding rules still need to be established, else how can your router map outgoing connections to internal endpoints?
<whileimhere> Scguy318 no I want to use amule which I set up for port 5000
<scguy318> whileimhere: *incoming
<scguy318> whileimhere: you probably need to add a forward entry for that port if you haven't already
<Slart> ping: you can change this in the compiz settings thingy.. System, preferences, appearance or Advanced Desktop Effects settings
 * Pelo spots freshmeat
<tupson> Slart: thanks that worked!
<ping> ok thanks slart my buddy just helped me with it i thought that was where it was i just didn't know what to do
<ubun00b> i deleted an image by accident... how can i recover this?
<ikonia> ubun00b: nope its gone unless it's in your trash bin
<Slart> tupson: great.. you're welcome.. now stay around and tell the same thing to the next person that asks that question ;)
<Pelo> ubun00b, is itstill in the trash can ?
<tupson> hehe, i am documenting it now :)
<ubun00b> ikonia: it seems it was to big to go in the trash
<ikonia> ubun00b: then it's gone
<ubun00b> to=too
<ubun00b> aarg
<ikonia> ubun00b: that must have been a very big image
<Slart> ping: you're welcome.. always good with live help sitting next to you =)
<ikonia> over 3gb to be too big for the bin
<ubun00b> ikonia: about 4GB
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if Gutsy can be loaded on the Asus EEE yet?  There were problems with the acpi drivers not being GNU compliant and warrenty problems about removing the version of 'Asus linux'.
<Pelo> ubun00b, I wasn't aware that the trash in linux had a size limit, it's not lke the recycling bin in windows ,
<heartsblood> when it was first released anyway
<J-_> how do I theme synaptic?
<ikonia> Pelo: 3.$something gig
<soundray_> heartsblood: there is a UK company that sells it with Gutsy preinstalled
<Pelo> heartsblood, there was an article about it on diggs a few days ago , I think they did it
<ikonia> J-_: its gtk themes
<Pelo> ikonia,  that sucks
<Dr_willis> J-_,  its ran as root, so you need to run the theme tools as root... that will set the theme for synatpic
<ubun00b> ikonia: i tried to delete the rar files with the command  'rm *.r**'
<heartsblood> soundray_, you wouldn't happen to know the name of the company do you?
<ikonia> ubun00b: you told me it was an image, not a rar file
<ubun00b> ikonia: somehow the image file was deleted in the process
<J-_> ikonia: I have a murrine theme, installed it. I'm using it currently, but synaptic isn't themed proper.
<soundray_> heartsblood: I can look it up
<Dr_willis> ubun00b,  thats a lot of *'s :)
<ikonia> ubun00b: its gone now
<ubun00b> ikonia: well, i had extracted the iso file from the multiple rar files
<ikonia> J-_: it runs of the same gtk engine as gnome
<Pelo> ubun00b,  cd to ~/.Trash , see if it is in there , the command is ls
<Odd-rationale> I just installed alltray. But i can't figure out how to make it work.
 * Dr_willis wonders if ** is different from * in a filetype glob.
<ikonia> ubun00b: it's gone if its not in the bin
<heatmzzr> what are the better distros, other than ubuntu?
<soundray_> heartsblood: http://efficientpc.co.uk/laptops/
<ikonia> heatmzzr: thats personal opinion, and quite argumentative to ask in #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> heatmzzr,  it depends on your needs. Ive seen very few that are better.
<ubun00b> Pelo: i have, it seems it's gone... arg
<jrib> Dr_willis: in zsh, **/ will be recursive
<Odd-rationale> heatmzzr: I like Puppy Linux
<Pelo> heatmzzr, gentoo seems popular, opensuse is also well liked,  and there is always debian
<BSG75> how do I turn on highspeed usb for usb2.0 pls?? I am getting about 10MB/sec transfer with my usb hard drive
<Dr_willis> PuppyLinux is darn handy.
<coccoon55> anyone especially bored and know their way around usb wireless connecitons?
<heartsblood> Pelo: found the article you were talking about, ty.
<Pelo> ubun00b, you've been in denail, no you are ready for anger
<heartsblood> soundray_, looking at it now
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  that would of been funnier with out the typos. :)
<Pelo> BSG75, it should be turned on by default
<whileimhere> Hmm I have port 5000 forwarded on TCP and UDP
<Extravert> how do I check whats using my sound card?
<Pelo> Dr_willis, most of what I write would be better without typos ;(
<Slart> BSG75: that isn't enough? sounds reasonable for a hard drive or something
<soundray_> BSG75: USB HD transfer rates are limited to 30MB/sec, so you're not that far from the optimum
<ubun00b> Pelo: denial you mean?  i sure am kind of pissed now, yes :-)
<ikonia> ubun00b: please watch your language
<BSG75> Pelo: it is doing a real poor job .. hdparm -t -T shows 28MB/sec .. however it is nowhere close to that in RL copy/paste
<soundray_> BSG75: it's a hardware limitation
<Pelo> ubun00b, give it a few minutes and you'll be ready for acceptance
<thyrax> any site with screenshots of ubuntu running compiz?
<ubun00b> ikonia: it was said with a smile...
<ikonia> ubun00b: so ? that doesn't make it any less offensive language
<Slart> Extravert: I'm not sure about this.. but perhaps lsof will show you something.. don't know if soundcards are files in linux..but perhaps
<Extravert> Slart: thanks
<Pelo> BSG75, I can't help you get any better,  my own usb stuff seems a bit slow on copying to,  copying from usb is much quicker
<ubun00b> ikonia: well, everything should be viewed in it's context
<Pelo> ikonia,  give the kid a break,  he just lost 4 gig of data
<ubun00b> i think anyway
<BSG75> how can it be hardware limit when the same drive on the same machine on winXP gets 27MB/sec?? :(
<BSG75> Pelo: I will try an discrete usb card .. turn off usb onboard
<ikonia> ubun00b: I'm not aruging, please just watch your language
<BSG75> X fingers and pray
<ubun00b> ikonia: oki
<J-_> what's the program called that themes gtk? I want to gksu the command so th window pops up as root and theme everything, see if that helps.
<BSG75> thanks guys
<ikonia> J-_: that won't help.
<ikonia> J-_: gnome as a desktop applies the theme
<soundray_> BSG75: 30MB is a hardware limit
<kappakappuccino> o/
<Pelo> BSG75, best of luck  let me know if you figure things out,  also check in the forum for other stuff ppl have treid,  www.ubuntuforums.lorg
<BSG75> thanks Pelo.. thanks Soundray
<J-_> ikonia: then how can I make synaptic and other root windows use a theme?
<kappakappuccino> .lorg
<kappakappuccino> is that new?
<ikonia> J-_: I'm surprised they are not
<Slart> kappakappuccino: probably just a typo.. .org
<kappakappuccino> yeah ;[
<J-_> ikonia: it's happened before, I forget what I did to get them themed.
<junkeR> hello, Firefox 2.0.0.11 hangs up and is really choppy when viewing a Javascript Fade Image slideshow. Is this normal..? Any fix for this? (no one was helping me in the Official Firefox support channel)
<J-_> t'was a long time ago. but yeah, I'll google I suppose
<dem_> rte
<dem_> hey
<Slart> junkeR: do you have an url?
<Pelo> soundray_, 30 mb/s means I should be filling up my 2 gig flash in 68 secs ? is is 30mB or 30mb /s ?
<ikonia> Pelo: gigabit not gigabyte
<ikonia> megabit not megabyte sorry
<Pelo> ikonia, thanks
<dem_> thanks
<Pelo> so 8 x more time
<Extravert> found it! firefox breaks my sound
<dem_> #debian
<J-_> ikonia: ah hah! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60350 thanks anyway!
<Pelo> so 8 min more or less to fill up 2 gig,  I'M not even close to that , takes me over 30 min
<ikonia> J-_: well done
<Slart> Extravert: lsof worked?
<soundray_> Pelo (ikonia): 30 megabytes per second is what I meant. Your arithmetic isn't quite right.
<Extravert> Slart: well lsof | grep "alsa"
<Extravert> Slart: but my sound is still broken =(
<Slart> Extravert: sweeet.. I'll remember that for later... so firefox eats your sound.. flash?
<Extravert> Slart: probably
<Pelo> soundray_,  30 mB ? ok my arithmetic is   2 gig x 1024 meg / 30 meg/s  = 68 sec
<Slart> Extravert: any special site? url?
 * Pelo is gonna start a flame war with soundray_  over this,  I hope he is ready 
<junkeR> http://www.couloir.org/  This one is Ajax but performs just like the javascript ones
<harking_> anyone have experience with the EVMS bug?
<ikonia> harking_: which bug is that
<evo7> guys .. I downloaded the file with format tar.gz ... how to install it?
<Slart> junkeR: well.. it isn't smooth.. but it's still usable..
<Extravert> Slart: well I have two problems : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/150129    and    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/136837
<junkeR> http://www.couloir.org/js_slideshow  Here is another and performs poorly.  These all performed well on a Windows machine
<harking_> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/115616
<Pelo> evo7,   go back to the site whre you got it , see if you can't get a deb file instead,  otherwise we'll tell you how to compilie manualy
<junkeR> I know they're usable but is this something I'll just have to live with?
<harking_> ikonia, just wondering what i should do, because i can't remove EVMS without my raid breaking
<harking_> :(
<Slart> junkeR: the last one was better.. don't know why though..
<limac> l
<limac> k
<limac> j
<limac> h
<soundray_> Pelo: I take it all back. You are right. If you do get 30MB written to the disk in a second (which is possible on USB2.0 with recent disks), then you will indeed fill up your 2GB in 68 seconds
<Pelo> limac, please stop that
<Slart> junkeR: hard to tell if it's lagging when you don't have anything to compare with
<j0hn__> i'm trying to install cdemu. i think i got it, except the final 'modprobe' step... can somebody please help?
<limac> Pelo: srry
 * Pelo pats soundray_ on the head 
<RandomUsr> hello
<ikonia> harking_: bug is still open
<junkeR> Opera, Epiphany, Firefox all suffer from it.  Flash-based galleries don't suffer.  Well I tried a ton of various code examples.  Once I would get to a medium sized image it would choke up.  It handles small images perfectly htough
<RandomUsr> anyone here using apache web server in gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, is the ubuntu bug page your homepage?..lol
<ikonia> harking_: there is a fix release for the ubuntu update-manager
 * soundray_ grabs Pelos arm and twists it on his back
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: its a bookmark
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: I use it a lot
<Odd-rationale> How do I start an app in maximized mode?
<Slart> Extravert: haven't run into either of those bugs so far.. perhaps there will be a fix soon..
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i can tell, i don't think i've ever saw a bug mentioned, that you didn't know about, and i'm serious about that.
<Pelo> evo7, how are you doing , finding a .deb files or do you think we will have to teach you how to compile ?
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<shinda> hey guys was wondering if anyone around was familiar with setting up apache virtual sites, I keep getting 403 errors on my config, I've checked my permissions and all and set them to be 755, so I'm not sure why I keep getting the 403
<junkeR> http://creative-wood.com/tempsite/index.php  here is a temporary site I'm working on that has a flash and javascript one.  It severely lags on the scripting one
<Extravert> Slart: I bet wine could have caused it
 * Pelo 's typing seems to improve with just the one arm 
 * rmaj declares ubuntu officially useless (for people with internet)
<Slart> Extravert: wine does strange things to my computer.. I could totally believe wine eating the sound..
<ikonia> rmaj: ok, thats great. Thanks for using
<Extravert> Slart: bullseye
 * IndyGunFreak doesn't want to know what Pelo is doing with the other arm.
<harking_> ikonia, i tried removing evms, but the raid broke
<lulu> I just installed ubuntu gutsy but X failed to start with an ATI Radeon X700, I just solved the problem and it is not well documented. who should I report the bug to?
<Pelo> rmaj,  we are all on the internet here ans we tend to disagre
<harking_> i thought the patch for update-manager was just to allow the removal of evms cleanly
<Extravert> Slart: wine takes over the sound
<ikonia> harking_: yes, it will as the volume manager controlls the raid gorup
<rmaj> Pelo: inet stoped working, and noone can fix this
<ikonia> group
<Slart> junkeR: that last one works nicely.. smooth and nice..
<ikonia> rmaj: slating the product won't help you get support
<Pelo> rmaj, what kind of connection ?
<evo7> Pelo, it is better to teach me how to compile the tar.gz file.
<rmaj> my network doest work (routing table is always empty, even after route add default dev eth0) ... simple DHCP network, worked always... anybody can help?
<ikonia> evo7: no it's not
<junkeR> well the top one is flash but the bottom one is javascript.  The javascript performs poorly on my PC
<rmaj> ikonia: asking for solution didn't lead to any solution as well so far
<IndyGunFreak> evo7: not really... its best to stick w/ whats in the repos, only compile if absolutely necessary,
<Pelo> evo7,  ok join me in #pelo , so we can have some quiet time
<Bawbatos> is there a gui for building an ipsec turnnel
<Odd-rationale> Has the flashplugin-nonfree package in the repos benn fixed?
<ikonia> rmaj: your current attitude won't get you help either, detail your problem and ask politly
<Odd-rationale> *been
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: no not yet
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: hardy back port is being progressed
<Slart> junkeR: javascript.... is javascript affected by your jre?
 * Odd-rationale sigh
<drakode> How is the redesign of the web site??? http://www.linux.melkor.cl/
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: the hardy package has the correct checksums
<IndyGunFreak> evo7: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #pelo"
<krammer> what do i use to build a server for ubuntu?
<junkeR> I don't have a JRE installed that I am aware of.
<ikonia> drakode: this is an ubuntu support channel
<evo7> ikonia -> Why? FYI, I downloaded themes for gDesklets but it in tar.gz format
<ikonia> krammer: the ubutnu server cd
<drakode> Too soon will be in English and other languages
<harking_> ikonia, so i guess i need to know if there is a way to keep evms installed and have udev not freak out
<evo7> IndyGunFreak, yes yes. TQ
<ikonia> harking_: thats the bit thats not fixed at the moment
<harking_> ahh,
<IndyGunFreak> evo7: i think pelo was talking to you
<Odd-rationale> How soon do you think it will take for it to get working again?
<ikonia> evo7: it looks like a fix has been ported for suse, but not released
<junkeR> I guess I have java 1.5.0  I didn't know Ubuntu shipped with a runtime evironment
<Slart> junkeR: I'm not sure about this.. but you could try installing suns java runtime.. perhaps it will improve things..
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: very quickly, I'm surprised its not done yet, however I understand why
<drakode> it is a web of support, contains manuals and faq's
<ikonia> drakode: this is ubuntu operating system support channel only
<junkeR> I'll give that a try.. it's not the biggest issue, but thanks for your help
<Odd-rationale> ikonia: OK Thanks! I'll wait for tomorrow...
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: I'm following the bug myseld
<ikonia> myself
<Odd-rationale> Will hardy use Gnash you think?
<Slart> junkeR: you're welcome to the little help I had to give.. don't know a lot about java =/
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: depends on it's progress, there is an adobe package so I guess it will be the same options as gutsy
<drakode>  ikonia ok, np
<slimjimflim> how do you find out when a package was first installed?
<rainmakers999> does anyone know of a web server that will support multicasting?
 * differentreality Every step that I take is another mistake to YOUUUUUUUUUUUU
<thyrax> What is the best way to get Terminal Transparent Embeded on the Desktop???
<rmaj> so ubuntu fails to use internet, and this channel fails to help :(
<kappakappuccino> crawwwling in my skiiiiin, these oooranges will not peeel
<kappakappuccino> differentreality, ?
<ikonia> rmaj: I'm on the interent
<rmaj> ikonia: fails on this box
<ikonia> rmaj: drop the attitude and you'll get help as I said
<slimjimflim> rainmaker999 apache
<ikonia> rmaj: but you persist with the complaining attitude
<rmaj> ikonia: well ok;  so, want technical data?
<thyrax> What is the best way to get Terminal Transparent Embeded on the Desktop? anyone have this done in gnome?
<ikonia> rmaj: your asking the wrong person, I'm helping people who have manners at the moment
<rmaj> ikonia:  DHCP inet;  works on debian box;  worked on THIS ubuntu but suddenly stoped (after another reboot)
<JarG0n> nautilus-cd-burner is stuck in a 'calculating' state after dropping some folders for burning.  The process status is 'sleeping'.  Any idea why this is happening?
<harking_> ikonia: i tried reading the evms bug, but it was quite long and little info
<rmaj> ikonia: kind Sir or Madda, will thou help me?
<differentreality> kappakappuccino, yessss??????
<kappakappuccino> you started it
<slimjimflim> rmaj, you should have made a backup
<ikonia> harking_: yes, I understand that, there is an issue as you rightly pointed out between evms and udev controlling device nodes, there has been a fix pulled from opensuse from what I've read but that looks like it's been in testing
<ikonia> slimjimflim: a backup of what ?
<slimjimflim> the hard drive
<super-6-1_desk> hello does anyone know why i cant install anything with 7.10 installed?
<ikonia> slimjimflim: why ?
<ikonia> slimjimflim: what would that do ?
<rmaj> slimjimflim: what?
<ikonia> super-6-1_desk: can you explain the problem
<slimjimflim> it'd undo whatever he just did
<ikonia> rmaj: I'll be with you in a minute
<ikonia> slimjimflim: how do you know he did anything, dhcp could have died a tthe server ?
<rmaj> DHCP server is on router of course, and I did nothing to this box
<harking_> ikonia: thanks for the info, i'll subscribe to the bug.
<ikonia> harking_: understood
<myusrnm> how do i check mount points?
<super-6-1_desk> ikonia: when ever i go to add/remove it always asks to reload and it never stops asking
<slimjimflim> rmaj, how are you connected it dhcp is down
<ikonia> myusrnm: mount
<ikonia> slimjimflim: he's not, thats the problem
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, do: sudo apt-get update    in a terminal and pastebin the output
<ikonia> super-6-1_desk: it keeps asking you to reload ?
<rainmakers999> does anyone know howto access windows shares that were created using the gnome desktop
<super-6-1_desk> ikonia: yes
<rmaj> slimjimflim: dhcp works fine.  ubuntu box even gets the IP from DHCP, but it doesnt set up default route
<slimjimflim> rmaj, does the router have a public ip?
<super-6-1_desk> lkonia: i think this the bug
<ikonia> super-6-1_desk: follow MasterShreks's advice
<tomboy64> hi guys
<super-6-1_desk> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> rmaj: so dhcp doesn't appear to be offering a default route ?
<tomboy64> what's the standard-package-manager for ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> apt
<slimjimflim> how do you find out when a package was first installed?
<ikonia> tomboy64: dpkg with apt / synaptic front ends
<tomboy64> MasterShrek: is that gui?
<rmaj> ikonia:  and DHCP works as Im getting IP address, only my ubuntu box doesnt have any routing set up for itself (route command) therefore it is probably softeware problem in ubuntu box
<tomboy64> ahhh, synaptic!
<MasterShrek> synaptic is gui tomboy64
<ikonia> rmaj: no, your route should be offered via the dhcp server
<MasterShrek> adept for kde
<rmaj> ikonia: it is offering, other boxes are using it
<tomboy64> great, thx :-D
<kappakappuccino> all these names @_@
<super-6-1_desk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> rmaj: ok so you get an ip address and the correct subnet mask, yes/no
<rmaj> ikonia: all other boxes connected to it (debian) Just Work.  It looks like if "route" command on this ubuntu stoped working
<rmaj> yes I do
<ikonia> rmaj: what ?? don't make random guesses
<ikonia> rmaj: ok, do you get dns servers ?
<jamey-uk> I am trying to get the Live CD of 7.10 working on my Mac Mini. It's plugged into a 17" TFT TV but it's a bit funny with the resolution detection. I've tried setting the xorg.conf to 1024x768 but I can't seem to get anything to work. It justs displays a blue screen on screen 7... Any ideas?
<Tuche_> noob question, i am downloading torrents, but i would like at the same time be on a low power comsumption profile, if i hibernate my ubuntu, will my torrents continue seeding ?
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47635/
<ikonia> Tuche_: no
<Tuche_> hum
<Odd-rationale> How would I add an aptoncd cd to the sources lists from a CLI? Do I need aptoncd installed in order to do this?
<Dr_willis> Tuche_,  i very much doubt that.
<rmaj> ikonia: yes, after "dhclient", the /etc/resolv.conf if (re)generated and contains correct IPs of DNS servers
<JarG0n> Can anyone help with a DVD burning problem?  nautilus-cd-burner gets stuck in a 'calculating' state after dropping some folders for burning.  The process status is 'sleeping'.  Any idea why this is happening?
<rmaj> *is
<Tuche_> what would then be the best option ?
<ikonia> rmaj: excellent, what ip address do you get ?
<Tuche_> shut down monitor only ?
<ikonia> rmaj: for your machien, I should say
<rmaj> JarG0n: random guess: I would try to use k3b
<Pelo> JarG0n, try gnomebaker instead
<ikonia> Tuche_: press the power button the on the monitor
<Dr_willis> Tuche_,  there really is no option.. seeding is accessing the hard drive and so forth..
<rmaj> ikonia: correct IP address, 192.168.44.x where x is fro example 132  the same way it works for other boxes
<Tuche_> Thanks Mates.
<MasterShrek> patience super-6-1_desk my net connection is being really slow... =P
<JarG0n> rmaj/Pelo> Thanks.  Is Nautilus that bad?
<no0tic> JarG0n, accented characters in filenames?
<ikonia> rmaj: ok, so what is your router address
<slimjimflim> Tuche_ all network connections are off when you hibernate
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: its ok i got 2 hours any ways
<rmaj> JarG0n: I dont think so, but if it doesnt work then perhaps k3b will work for burning
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: plus i got m laptop =P
<Tuche_> understood :(
<rmaj> ikonia: router is 192.168.44.1
<Pelo> JarG0n, not bad but I never managed it , I found gnomebaker much easier
<askand> What is the command used for songswitching in the keyshortcuts settings?
<MasterShrek> ah come on, stupid broadband, they have to be throttling me
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: and psplinux
<ikonia> rmaj: so as it stands can you make the ubuntu box ping the router
<tehlam3> my update is buggered anyone got any suggestions
<tehlam3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47636/
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, psplinux?
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: what your ISP?
<rmaj> ikonia: suprsingly, no,
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: a linux for the psp
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks! Is there a PDF editor (I mean something like adobe acrobat not the reader) for Linux ? Thanks
<ikonia> rmaj: ok, so that's where it is going to get interesting
<rmaj> ikonia: ping 192.168.44.1  says that  connect: Network is unreachable
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, do: gksu gedit /etc/apt/source.list       and comment out the cdrom line
<ikonia> rmaj: may I offer a suggestion, you won't like ?
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: something i worked on
<ikonia> rmaj: or two even ?
<rmaj> ikonia: reinstalling system, not really
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, my isp is charter, and i want linux on my psp
<super-6-1_desk> comment out cd ok
<ikonia> rmaj: not what I was going to say
<MasterShrek> =P
<no0tic> tehlam3, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rmaj> ikonia: its lame and I dont get diagnoz^House.m.d^H bug report
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: is youra a hackable psp?
<rmaj> ikonia: ok then
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, of course
<bulmer> MasterShrek-> http://www.eff.org/wp/detecting-packet-injection an article about how isp injects spoofs in your link
<Odd-rationale> How do I add a CD to the sources.list from a command line system?
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: lol ok
<ikonia> rmaj: first things first 1.) assign a static ip address on the network and try to ping the router, lets make sure it can actually get there 2.) plug/unplug the cable with 15 second intervals and see if the syslog reports link/negotiation established
<rmaj> Odd-rationale: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list   perhaps
<no0tic> Odd-rationale, apt-add cdrom
<MasterShrek> thanks bulmer
<ikonia> rmaj: it is possible your cable is dead and your using cached settings
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: you may now who i am im Dark_alex
<ikonia> rmaj: or something along those lines
<rmaj> ikonia: plug unplug shows  reports about eth0 link up and down
<MasterShrek> no way
<no0tic> Odd-rationale, sorry, apt-cdrom add :P
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: yea
<ikonia> rmaj: do you follow wheree I am going
<rmaj> ikonia: it is actually getting IP from router
<narrowsoul> sorry to jump in and be annoying but i have a problem; when i start up my computer, the display flickers on and off until when i get to the splash screen it just goes black. all operations continue within, but i can only see what's going on if i turn off the monitor and turn it back on, and only for an instant then. suggestions?
<rmaj> ikonia: yes, it is not a hardware problem 100%
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: what CFW you have?
<ikonia> rmaj: ok, so assign a static address/route and lets see if you can ping it
<Odd-rationale> no0tic: Do I type that exactly?
<ikonia> rmaj: (I assume icmp is enabled on the rotuer)
<no0tic> Odd-rationale, sudo apt-cdrom add should work
<MasterShrek> m33 3.72
<rmaj> ikonia: one important symptop though: route command shows ZERO routes
<tehlam3> no0tic: i have tried that already that gives me another error
<JarG0n> Pelo> Gnomebaker appears to be working great!  Thanks!
<no0tic> tehlam3, paste it
<tehlam3> no0tic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47637/
<rmaj> ikonia: this looks incrorrect, I guess this is the proble
<ikonia> rmaj: thats the symptom, not nessasary the cause
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: its ok i find my 3.40 OE-A is the most stable almost never crashes
<Pelo> JarG0n, I take no credt , I didn't make it
 * rmaj tries static ip
<Odd-rationale> no0tic: OK I'll try it. Thanks!
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone tell me what driver/lib I need to burn mp3 cds?
<no0tic> tehlam3, that's beyond my knowings, sorry
<ikonia> rmaj: set the address high to make sure it doesn't conflict with a dhcp address
<MasterShrek> i was running that for awhile super-6-1_desk
<JarG0n> Pelo> I know.  You just gave me a working solution that clears off one of my drives.  Thank you for the idea.
<askand> what is a good place to find wallpapers
<askand> ?
<super-6-1_desk> go back to it
<Pelo> ;)
<Odd-rationale> askand: gnome-look.org
<DG19075> or art.gnome.org
<volumenico> ls 1
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: hay dude the source list is eympty
<rmaj> wtf O________________o
<ikonia> super-6-1_desk: I think we have a winner
<rmaj> dude wtf?
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone help me I'm having trouble burning cds
<ikonia> rmaj: please don't use language like "wtf"
<IndyGunFreak> askand: they aren't linux related, but i really like this site for high quality wallpapers,   http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date
<Pelo> rmaj,  language please
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek:  lol i think your right
<IndyGunFreak> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rmaj> what the Ferry?
<rmaj> anyway
<ikonia> rmaj: do you want to expand on your problem futher
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek:  let me find the reps
<Pelo> Wifi-Phreak,  what kind of cd , data, iso or audio ?
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek:  or do you have a list of them?
<jeremyb_> rmaj: where can i catch the ferry?
<rmaj> ikonia: omFineG, it works once I configured interaces file;  strange is, why it worked before?!
<MasterShrek> !source-o-matic | super-6-1_desk
<ubotu> super-6-1_desk: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, i dont believe you are d_a
<rmaj> jeremyb: in a borthe^H bottle
<askand> IndyGunFreak:  nice
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: sorry im typeing in a sentance the psp well not
<MasterShrek> hes not from virginia
<Wifi-Phreak> Pelo: yes
<ikonia> rmaj: so you've assined a static address and it's working yes/no
<super-6-1_desk> allow more then onr line
<IndyGunFreak> askand: ya, there's a BUNCH there, but  you can go through there and find some really good ones
<rmaj> ikonia: I assigned dhcp, but placed it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> Wifi-Phreak,  either or quesitons don'T require a yes/no answer
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek:  its called tor
<Pelo> Wifi-Phreak,  what kind of cd are you trying to burn ?
<pirx> is this channel baby-rated?
<ikonia> rmaj: was that not in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Wifi-Phreak> .mp3
<rmaj> ikonia: no it wasn;t
<ikonia> rmaj: what was ?
<rmaj> ikonia: I thought doing by hand  "dhclient eth0"  was as good as putting "eth0 dhcp..." into ifaces file?   in ifaces file there was nothing about eth0, only lo
<ikonia> rmaj: no no no no no
<rmaj> O_o
<ikonia> rmaj: it works different
<rmaj> then why no warning or something? :[
<Pelo> Wifi-Phreak,  are you copying the mp3 as files or are you encoding them as music for regular cheap ass  cd player ?
<ikonia> rmaj: ok, so your sorted, it was user error, not "ubuntu is rubbish" after all, nor was "route" broke
<ikonia> rmaj: it assume people read the docs
<rmaj> like... dhcp: I cant add route, since eth0 not present in interfaces
<reaxion> hi
<rmaj> ikonia: oh yes.     BUAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<rmaj> ikonia: seriously :)
<Wifi-Phreak> Copying as mp3
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: i really dont care of you beleave i am but hay im stil working on PSPLinux and it wont be out for a bit pubicly
<rmaj> ikonia: people should, yes, but they dont
<Wifi-Phreak> I want the disc to play in an in car cd player
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, and you are basing it off ubuntu?
<rmaj> ikonia: I thought ubuntu aims to stop with the GNU/Nerdy approach "I spend 24/24 with my computer, so you should too - reading manuals"
<ikonia> rmaj: it does
<Pelo> Wifi-Phreak,  ok first you will need to install mp3 support,  if it isnt, done already and then you will use Serpentine from the sound/image menu in applications
<reaxion> I wonder if anyone can help?  My Ubuntu Server has a process running every 20 minutes which places the text "-- MARK --" in my /var/log/messages
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: well one version is and one is on YDL
<ikonia> reaxion: that is a log check
<rmaj> ikonia: in my case, a hint from "route" or "dhclient" that it can not assign route because device is not present, would be very helpfull
<reaxion> ikonia, what process might be checking?
<rmaj> reaxion: it's normal
<Pelo> reaxion, check in crontab
<reaxion> I did
<ikonia> rml__: you can't account for every possible senario
<reaxion> nothing every 20 mins
<ikonia> reaxion: log watch I think
<reaxion> could it be log rotator?
 * rmaj slaps self for not finding this obvious sollution before
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: fyi dont go down to any other fw  if so you well see un normal utilitys on your psp
<reaxion> Just filling my log up with the MARK text
<wers> is there any multisync user here? may you post a copy of your .multisync/1/localsettings file? :)
 * Pelo slaps rmaj just for the hell of it 
<rmaj> reaxion: I thoink its normal.. why not?
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, what do you mean?
 * rmaj slaps Pelo with vista cd
<reaxion> I'd just prefer my log had meaningful messages, rather than that every 20 mins
<ikonia> reaxion: then do something to generate traffic
 * Pelo shows rmaj  his @  and tells him not to annoy him any further, he was told earlier to review all the basic stuff 
<rmaj> reaxion: if computer dies, you know it was alive at this time; also it compreses to nothing basicly by logrotate
<Wifi-Phreak> Pelo: How d I install mp3 support?
<Pelo> !mp3 | Wifi-Phreak
<ubotu> Wifi-Phreak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: well as i make new CFW i see that the newer updates hold new flashes. and the downgraders dont target these and dont see them so when you do go to a new CFW be sure you upgrade
<rmaj> Pelo: I seen this lack of eth0 before, but I thought interfaces entry was needed only for automatic configuration
<reaxion> rmaj: I understand it would, just find it a bit annoying.
<ikonia> super-6-1_desk: can you take the psp discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<rmaj> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> rmaj: welcome, next time, try a smidgen more manners a tad less critical and we'll get there faster, I promise
<super-6-1_desk> ikonia: sorry my bad i didnt mean to get off-topic
<ikonia> super-6-1_desk: no biggy
<reaxion> Okay folks. Thanks.
<wers> yooohooooo... any multisync user out here? :)
<rmaj> I wonder can Ubuntu add own patches to add error messages and make them more user friendly?
<ikonia> wers: just ask in clear english, drop the noise
<unikon> ok thats weird i cant login to my photobucket page  i AM reg'd and i know i pw anyone else have issues with photobucket not accesible using firefox in linux
<Pelo> wers,  be patient, and ask more specificaly periodicaly,  yooohooo won'T get you much
<wers> ooops. sorry
<MasterShrek> interesting super-6-1_desk, ill keep it in mind, but i dont really have any reason to downgrade my cfw, so i think ill be aight. btw did u get your sources thing working?
<ikonia> rmaj: that would mean patching every gnu util for every possible error
<ikonia> rmaj: better if you just understand the processes more
<ice9_> original burner ? whats that I use k3b
<rmaj> ikonia: sounds like fun;  and tech message simply makes learning easier
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: im still getting the refreash thing again
<ikonia> rmaj: too much effort to do and maintin
<ikonia> maintain
<rmaj> ikonia: what if I would
<lego> any one know if it is possible to remove all panels in gnome ?
<MasterShrek> hmm, getting any errors when you do: sudo apt-get update  ?
<rmaj> then upstream could adapt this even
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: ill look
<ikonia> rmaj: you're going to maintain every gnu package with hints for every possible error
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: the same things
<rmaj> not every, but some to start with... and basic tools are rarerlly changed I guess
<ikonia> rmaj: its not worth the effort, people who want to tinker, should know, others should use the tools (like network manager) provided by ubuntu
<Zionad_> lego: Yes just right click on them, and remove them!
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, and you saved that file with the cdrom line commented out?
<timothywcrane__> any good autoresponders that handle IMAP and follow ups for Ubuntu?
<rmaj> ikonia: I even straced route to see if it is accessing any config file (it didn't)...
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: there was nothing in there and i put the reps the auto reps gave me
<ikonia> rmaj: over kill
<lego> Zionad_: but the last one has the "delete this panel" label greyed out
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, they didnt give you a cdrom repo did it?
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: no
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: it was like it was a new file
<MasterShrek> but sudo apt-get update is still giving you cdrom errors?
<wers> is there any multisync user here? I need to see a /home/user/.multisync/1/localsettings file
<Zionad_> lego: you can always run, killall gnome-panel
<Pelo> timothywcrane__,  did hyou check in synaptic ? do a search for imap or autoresponder or other related keywords
<jv_> nvidia fx 5500 does not giving me effects?
<jv_> 256mb
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: yes
<Synx_hm> Trying to install ubuntu for the first time, i set it up on a software raid and had a seperate /boot swap etc... upon first reboot i get grub error 21
<ikonia> jv_: have you enabled desktop effects ?
<lego> Zionad_: true.. should have been able to come up with that myself :)
<ikonia> Synx_hm: what type of software raid ?
<Zionad_> lego: its ok, we are always here for help!
<MasterShrek> that doesnt make any sense super-6-1_desk, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: ok
<telexicon> How come the scripts in if-pre-up.d aren't executed when network interfaces are brought up?
<super-6-1_desk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> telexicon: "pre-up"
<Flannel> Synx_hm: You may need to put boot off the RAID.  Although I dont know for sure.  I know /boot can't be on LVM
<Synx_hm> ikonia, i think kernal, i use the text installer to select the physical drive raid then configured software raid
<jv_> using think so..using experimental geubuntu..after rebooting gives error..how in the comand line can I verify if beryl is enabled?
<timothywcrane__> yes, but there is nothing in te repository. Prob have to go 3rd party. Autorespond is really limited and the others avail are simple vacation responders
<lego> hmm.. the gnome-panel thingie restarts when killed... damn it is a sticky thing
<Synx_hm> Flannel, i configured one drive so that it had 3 partitions one /boot one swap and one for the softraid, so the raid while technically is on both drives, its only on two partitions
<telexicon> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: ok, thats a good start, Synx_hm it looks like grub has not installed to the correct disks. Try manually installing grub to your boot sectors of your primary drives
<Zionad_> lego: one sec, i can fix that
<ikonia> telexicon: they are executed before the interface is brought up
<eyemean> hello, is xgl meant to use so much processing power?
<Pelo> timothywcrane__, you can try an look here www.getdeb.net , no garranties , otherwise it's google
<ikonia> eyemean: depends on your card/cpu
<telexicon> ikonia, right
<Synx_hm> ikonia, im back in the text install cd and it wont let me... mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<telexicon> ikonia, thats fine.. thats what i meant
<telexicon> ikonia, they arent executed at all
<telexicon> ikonia, thats the problem
<timothywcrane__> thanks, been googling all day
<ikonia> telexicon: really ?
<ikonia> telexicon: what type of card
<ikonia> Synx_hm: what does it say
<eyemean> ikonia, i got radeon 9550, 1.7 GHz cpu and 1Gig ram
<super-6-1_desk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47643/ here MasterShrek
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lmao... i just want you to know i caught that.
<ikonia> eyemean: ahhh ati, I've no idea
<telexicon> ikonia, my network works.. its just I made an iptables-restore script..  but it doesnt restore
<Pelo> timothywcrane__, doing a search in the forum might also yeild some results, www.ubuntuforums.org
<jv_> ok, compiz is installed...
<BSG75> I got to run at 9MB/s transfer almost on avg
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: caught what ;)
<Synx_hm> ikonia,  invalid argument, is there a full shell under the install cd?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pelo> BSG75, waht did you do ?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: that was pretty subtle though..... but i doubt he got it.
<ikonia> telexicon: thats not done in the pre-up scripts
<jv_> do we have a compiz manager like in beryl?
<BSG75> Pelo: I had a setting in my BIOS that said .. disable PCI 2.1 latency compliant
<telexicon> ikonia, where is it done?
<eyemean> ikonia, yeah tell me about if i knew ati would of been such a problem i would of got Nvidea, hahah
<lego> Zionad_: i solved it, thank you.. (this was the needed command 'gnome-session-remove gnome-panel')
<smultron> what does it mean when a monitor is "vista compatible"? i thought monitors were operating system independent like hard drives?
<ikonia> telexicon: that should be done in an init script
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, that first line is supposed to be commented right? also you may have to pastebin the output from sudo apt-get update, this is really puzzling me
<ikonia> eyemean: there are a few guys in here that know ati well
<Zionad_> lego: Go to Prefrences -> Sessions then click on current session and remove gnome panel, then go to session options and click remeber currently running applications
<ikonia> I'm not one
<BSG75> and I moved to slot 3 pci on my motherboard
<Zionad_> lego:" that will save it everytime
<BSG75> I am not sure which one did it .. but I am not touching it .. just incase :)
<lego> thank you very much
<Pelo> BSG75, I donT, think I have that one,  but I'll check it out later , I think I have full speed and hi speed,  kind of ambiguous
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: its the same as the last
<telexicon> ikonia, how come ubuntu/debian doesnt come with an iptables script by default? It seems like a common thing to have
<eyemean> calling all ati user knowledge buffs, hahaha
<timothywcrane__> nothing on get deb or forums, but thank you
<lbakalinsky> If I were to get an Emerex PC, could i buy a Nvida graphics to run compiz and emerald running. I really want to get my brother a computer
 * IndyGunFreak fixed his ATI card by removing and buying an Nvidia card
<ikonia> telexicon: its a custom thing to have, there is an init template you can hack to use your own
 * nickrud thinks IndyGunFreak is a cheat
<BSG75> LOL full speed and high speed .. I like those choices :)
<Pelo> BSG75,  no pci slots for me , they are onboard
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, it cant be, theres no reference to your cdrom in that file, theres no reason it shold be erroring on it
<BSG75> I hope one of those options in the bios will do it for u
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: i think its a bug
<eyemean> i have a radeon 9550, but seems xgl is in high usage, can any1 help pls?
<benzs_s> what's the success rate doing a distribution upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<rmaj> IndyGunFreak: isnt ATI linux friendly now
<BSG75> I am getting 9-7 MB/s constant now
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: dual screens was just to freakin hard w/ ATI...
<Qjimbo> Hi, can someone take a look at this: http://pastebin.com/d78bb2d06
<IndyGunFreak> rmaj: maybe now, i don't know, this was like a year or more agbo.
<BSG75> much easier when u need to move 1TB data :)
<IndyGunFreak> ago.
<ikonia> eyemean: shouldn't you use frxgl
<Zionad_> ATI is a hellhole with linux.. heh
<Zionad_> Thats why i went Nvidia
<ikonia> rmaj: it won't be for a long time
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, heh, thanks for the warning. I'll put off buying that third one
<lbakalinsky> anyone?
<Pelo> BSG75, I'll hav eto look a bit more into it , I think I tried to change it while back and it didn't do much difference so I put it back the way it was, don'T remember what it is at now
<Qjimbo> Zionad_: I'm struggling as it is with this VIA onboard stuff
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, so you got dual screens working w/ ATI?.. i tried for a couple months and gave up.
<Zionad_> Qjimbo: Oh man i couldnt imagine, via isnt nice either hahah
<eyemean> ikonia, i am as far as i know, but i think its listed as xgl in system monitor
<IanLiu> How do I setup TeXMacs for Maxima?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: that was back in Dapper though, so almost 2yrs ago..., and ATI's driver i believe has came a long way since then
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, no, that was sarcastic wishful thinking. Right now I'm recompiling my kernel, see if I can get suspend with fglrx.
<eyemean> ikonia, sorry i meant as far as i know thats wat im using
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jv_> I have nv34 geforce fx 5500 256mb and need to troubleshoot compiz from the terminal...anobody?
<Pelo> lbakalinsky, depends if there is a agp or pci slot available on the mobo
<jv_> tia
<ikonia> eyemean: I understand
<BSG75> Pelo: good luck .. I am glad my nightmare is almost over .. my highness is sitting there on her laptop for me to finish so she can mount nfs
<ikonia> jv_: what is your problem
<eyemean> ikonia, lol, kool
<flyinprogramer> http://xkcd.com/178/
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, I swore off kernel stuff several years ago, you can guess just how desperate I am
<flyinprogramer> hilarious
<flyinprogramer> http://xkcd.com/178/
<flyinprogramer> http://xkcd.com/178/
<Synx_hm> ikonia, actually ive got a shell in the root /dev/md0 now what do i need to do to reconfigure grub on /dev/sda1
<flyinprogramer> http://xkcd.com/178/
<flyinprogramer> http://xkcd.com/178/
<flyinprogramer> http://xkcd.com/178/
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol,
<Pelo> BSG75, :-)
<ikonia> flyinprogramer: what are you doing ?
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: : puzzeld?
<Pelo> annoying everyone
<Zionad_> someone should kick ban him
<ikonia> !grub >Synx_hm
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: so am i
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, it doesnt make any sense
<jv_> ok, I try to start compiz with the only command that came to my littl ehead :
<ikonia> Synx_hm: read the link from ubotu, you want to install grub onto the physical drives, not the meta device
<jv_> compiz
<jv_> Xgl not present
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, can you give me that output from sudo apt-get update  again, maybe i missed something
<IndyGunFreak> cant they ban him by IP?.. he does that stuff a lot.
<ikonia> jake_: you don't need to type anything to start it
<ikonia> jv_: just enabl "desktop effects" in gnome
<IndyGunFreak> most of the time its that tinyurl porn link though
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: yea hold on
<Zionad_> IndyGunFreak, Of course they can
<jv_> can i copy and paste the compiz output here about 10 lines
<Pelo> !theme | evo7
<ubotu> evo7: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ikonia> jv_: no, and don't bother, just enable desktop effects in gnome
<jv_> says 'desktop effects could not be enabled"
<nickrud> jv_, no, and what kind of chip, ati?
<ikonia> jv_: are you using the "nvidia" driver in xorg ?
<]RandoM[> i'm about to upgrade from edgy eft to ubuntu studio.. should i do a backup of stuff in my home dir or will it save my settings / files / etc
<jv_> I am thinking that is because i don't have xgl? dunno...
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | jv_
<ubotu> jv_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<super-6-1_desk> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47644/
<ikonia> ]RandoM[: do a clean install
<IanLiu> !maxima
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maxima - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IanLiu> !emacs
<ikonia> jv_: are you using the nvidia driver (restricted driver manager)
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Synx_hm> ikonia, thanks ill give that a try
<nickrud> jv_, that's a generic response to not having nvidia or another driver that has aiglx in it
<Junkie`> Is there a special channel for intel mac support?
<ikonia> Junkie`: no
<MasterShrek> super-6-1_desk, try going to system > admin > software sources
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: ok
<]RandoM[> ikonia: ok thank
<Junkie`> Okay
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: intel mac?.. maybe #mac  i don't know
<Junkie`> Well, it's support with an intel mac with ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: oh, you need help w/ Ubuntu, on an intel mac.
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind... i was confused...
<Junkie`> Ya :P
<ikonia> Junkie`: ask your question
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: thats the problem i think i can fix it from here
<IndyGunFreak> whats the problem?
<MasterShrek> good luck super-6-1_desk
<Junkie`> Retardedly, I completely took mac os x off of my macbook and installed ubuntu
<Junkie`> which worked fine
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: lol
<ikonia> Junkie`: nothing wrong with that
<IndyGunFreak> i bet
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: Im not leaveing just yet im chacking it before i go
<Junkie`> until i need windows and installed it on a 25 gig partition
<Junkie`> now i can't get into a livecd, or into linux
<IndyGunFreak> and now grub is hosed.
<Junkie`> which i need to do
<Junkie`> exactly.
<ikonia> Junkie`: there is a keypress to boot from cd
<IndyGunFreak> why can't you get into a live CD?
<ikonia> Junkie`: it's apple + b or something like that
<Junkie`> because the macbook bios settings aren't configurable
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok....
<Junkie`> so when i go to press c nothing happends
<ikonia> Junkie`: you need a key sequence to force cd boot
<superpie> who are all these punks? o.0
<Zionad_> Junkie: the key press is JUST the letter C
<Junkie`> It was 'c' in mac os x to boot from teh cd
<jv_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47646/plain/
<nyce_> hello
<jv_> this was the compiz command output
<ikonia> jv_: why are you showing us that,
<Junkie`> Zionad_: I know, but that doesn't do anything
<ikonia> jv_: I've told you not to use the compiz command
<ikonia> jv_: I've told you what you need to do
<Junkie`> It just goes to the windows bootloader
<Pelo> g'night folks
<jv_> ah..sorry, didn't saw that
<IndyGunFreak> l8r Pelo
<nyce_> i am new to ubuntu can someone help me out
<ikonia> jv_: you did see it as you responded
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: it seems to be working know. and thanks o btw go to psp-hacks in the next month or 2 i think PSPLinux should be out
<ikonia> nyce_: sure if you ask a question
<Zionad_> nyce_ whats the problem?
<nyce_> i have a lot of problem
<nyce_> problems*
<Zionad_> Well, Start with one!
<MasterShrek> cool super-6-1_desk, i got that on my iGoogle, so ill know :)
<nyce_> thanks
<super-6-1_desk> MasterShrek: lol ok
<nyce_> first problem i have is getting wine working
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: no way to get into the bios?
<nyce_> i dont understand what they want me to do
<jv_> I have the restrcitive driver enabled
<Junkie`> So, the first thought I had was to use vmware player to get into a live cd, dump the boot partition thing, using dd, then adding that line to teh boot.ini in windows, but that didn't work.
 * nickrud shuts up, he came in late (again)
<Junkie`> IndyGunFreak: nope
<ikonia> nyce_: wine support in in #winehq
<super-6-1_desk> nyce_: whats it asking?
<super-6-1_desk> nvm
<Zionad_> Ok, You have selected wine in the add remove?, and whats the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: there has to be online instructions to boot a intel mac from CD drivee
<nyce_> i had it installed at first but i couldnt get a program to work so i removed it and tried to install it again but its not working like before
<hudyx> if I am dual-booting vista/Ubuntu, is there any way I can save my desktops' states in Ubuntu 7.10 when I shut down and go into Vista?
<nyce_> i dont remember what i did
<jv_> lsmod shows nvidia loaded
<Junkie`> IndyGunFreak: Yes, you are supposed to press 'c', but that isn't working
<nickrud> hudyx, hibernate
<Synx_hm> ikonia, all of a sudden the live cd will not boot, hrm
<ikonia> nyce_: wine support in in #winehq
<robertj_> anyone know how to get sound working in java?
<super-6-1_desk> !ask | nyce_
<ubotu> nyce_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> Synx_hm: thats interesting
<jv_> ikonia, i was only able to see when you asked if I had the restrictive driver enabled...:(
<jv_> answer is yes
<nyce_> i checked winehq
<nyce_> nevermind
<superpie> how do i find a bottleneck for an application that takes a long time to load?
<nyce_> i understand
<hudyx> nickrud: how do I boot Vista if I only hibernate Ubuntu? Don't I have to shut down/restart to get to the GRUB menu to boot Vista?
<nyce_> sorry
<super-6-1_desk> nyce_: whats the others
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: and changing the boot ini tab didn't work?
<jv_> hudyx: yes you do :)
<nickrud> hudyx, if you hibernate, it does shut down. You can then reboot into windows, or linux later
<super-6-1_desk> all right thanks everyone for the help
<sainzeo> what are the commands that would be the same as going to System - Preferences - Appearance - Disable Compiz or Enable Compiz?
<ikonia> sainzeo: use the gui
<nickrud> hudyx, hibernate is not suspend
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: look at #16   http://www.ethicalhack.org/howto/triple_boot_howto.html
<Zionad_> But hibernate saves the current condition, it doesnt run post, or allow you to see the grub bootloaser
<sainzeo> ikonia: i would like to create a script to enable/disable compiz more quickly - do you know these commands?
<Zionad_> it goes directly to the saved condition
<ikonia> sainzeo: use the gui, it is not practicle to script
<sainzeo> ikonia: sorry, but I would like to script this, are you saying then you don' tknow?
<jv_> ikonia, plz tell me again what i need to do to ckeck compiz
<ikonia> sainzeo: I'm saying it is possible but not practicle
<hudyx> Zionad_: so there is no way to do what I want to do? save the Ubuntu state while I go into Vista?
<jv_> beryl had a beryl manager command that would bring up the interface to control beryl
<sainzeo> ikonia: okay fine, it's not practical, what are these commands anyways?
<Zionad_> Hudyx, I do not think that is possible.
<ikonia> sainzeo: its not "commands" you'll have to detect states and things like that
<ikonia> sainzeo: its just just 2 commands
<zlk> can someone tell me why i cant compile MPlayer with my ubuntu distro?  probably has something to do with libc?  when i ./configure i get "Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h.  There is no chance for compilation to succeed."
<sainzeo> ikonia: isn't there like metacity --replace and compiz --replace?
<majkball> hmm... On one of my harddrives it says root is owner,... so I can't create any folders or do naything on it... how do I add a user to the restrictions?
<ikonia> sainzeo: that is just part of it
<buddhaboy> piedoggie: are you still there?
<ikonia> zlk: why are you compiling mplayer
<zlk> because synaptic wont install it
<ikonia> zlk: the error message is quite clear that it can't find the headers
<sainzeo> ikonia: okay, what else would i need to do in order to successfully script it?
<ikonia> sainzeo: I've just said, its not straight forward
<sunogbaga> zlk: just sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ikonia> sainzeo: its not practicle
<buddhaboy> piedoggie: I installed 7.1 with eqmu, and still got the same issue: ubuntu stops at /etc/rc.local
<zlk> sunogbaga: E: Broken packages
<sainzeo> ikonia: you may not think its practical, and maybe it isn't, but i would like this knowledge, therefore, do you actually know the commands to run or not?
<zlk> it says it relies on liartsc0, libfaac0, liblame0, etc.
<zlk> and says "but is not installable"
<ikonia> sainzeo: why are you not listening, its just just "commands"
<buddhaboy> anyone knows why a fresh install will stop booting after /etc/rc.local [OK] ??
<zlk> next to those packages
<ikonia> zlk: you'll need to enable additional repo's
<zlk> how do i go about doing that?
<sainzeo> ikonia: i am listening, but there must be a way to script figuring out states and what not, like you had previously said
<ikonia> sainzeo: www.compiz-fusion.org has all the docs
<ikonia> sainzeo: had a read through them
<sainzeo> ikonia: ok thank you
<ikonia> zlk: system --> preferences --> software sources
<sainzeo> zlk: its actually system --> administration --> software sources
<zlk> im using ubuntu 7.04 feisty.  i dont seem to have that option in preferences
<ikonia> sainzeo: thank you
<ikonia> zlk: did you see that
<zlk> ah ta
<sainzeo> ikonia: you're welcome
<jv_> what about gutsy? also uses compiz-fusion?
<ikonia> jv_: gutsy comes with compiz-fusion already installed
<jv_> I can't figure why compiz won't start....
<buddhaboy> maybe I can get a lower version of ubuntu, where can I get 7.04?
<nickrud> Zionad_, just did a hibernate, boot into windows, and then back into my hibernated desktop. Worked as expected
<ikonia> buddhaboy: is there a reason you want 7.04 over 7.10 ?
<sec_> where to find pidgin for 6.06?
<ikonia> sec_: it doesn't exist
<ikonia> sec_: 6.06 uses gaim
<buddhaboy> ikonia: yes, i install a fresh boot, and the screen gets stuck on: /etc/rc.local [ok] wont' go further, unless i hit enter
<jv_> what is the module name for compiz? compiz-fusion?
<ivx> sec_ i'm sure you could build from sources but it isn't in repos
<sec_> ikonia: yes, i had gaim on 6.06; want to try pidgin
<ikonia> buddhaboy: press enter and check your rc.local file
<sainzeo> sec_: you may be able to compile it yourself successfully though by downloading the source from www.pidgin.im
<sunogbaga> jv_: just system-preferences-desktop-effects
<ikonia> sec_: pidgin is not available
<_ope_> i need help with vmware.  i only get a display if im running the vm in debug mode
<buddhaboy> ikonia: I've been on the forum, I don't have any isues with my rc.local file
<ikonia> sainzeo: I don't think it will run due to tls dependencies on 6.0.6
<Zionad_> nickrud: i have never seen a hibernate do that.. ever....
<ikonia> buddhaboy: what is in it ?
<Aztec007> hello everyone
<Zionad_> I mean, Its not supposed to
<sec_> why ubuntu dislike pidgin?
<Zionad_> its supposrd to save your session
<ikonia> sec_: they don't
<Aztec007> what do you guys recommend reiserfs or reiser4?
<Zionad_> and boot into it!, thats why it uses hd space
<ikonia> sec_: 6.0.6 was release long before pidgin existed
<deniz_> quick question, how do i mount a .img file on my desktop?
<ikonia> Aztec007: resiser FS is a debatable topic for long term support
<sainzeo> sec_: i would try compiling it from source first - it may not work, but probably won't hurt to try
<marupa> Does anyone know if there's a way to set up VNC to allow me to 'share' my current desktop on a custom port, and like tightvnc for windows, have one password be full-control, and one be view-only?
<ikonia> Aztec007: resierfs because of that issue
<_ope_> can anyone help?
<sec_> ikonia: LTS means: not add new software?
<buddhaboy> ikonia: it only has "exit 0"
<nickrud> Zionad_, it does write to hd, thats the point. The image is there to go back to at any time.
<ikonia> sec_: not official, but yes
<_ope_> i also get this error when i try to full screen in vmware
<_ope_> Unable to find an appropriate host video mode.
<_ope_> Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config and restarting X is likely to help.
<_ope_> Failed to switch to full screen SVGA mode.
<buddhaboy> ikonia: its a fresh install
<ikonia> buddhaboy: ok, so look at the last scripts that excute before that
<eido> has anyone installed original enemy territory on ubuntu?
<ikonia> buddhaboy:
<deniz_> how do i mount a .img file??
<Aztec007> ikonia: yeah, thats what I heard I just figured that it may be working now
<jv_> sunogbaga: that's the thing..i have gnome with elive..I go to appearnce and then I turned desktop effects
<Zionad_> nickrud: i see.... thanks for informing me of that! =]
<marupa> deniz_, gmountiso
<jv_> told me to reboot which I did
<nickrud> Zionad_, the only thing that might be different is I do use a bios password, but don't think that should matter
<deniz_> marupa, its not an iso
<sec_> i don't want to install gcc, *-dev on my only machine desktop
<marupa> deniz_, convert it?
<jv_> now it says "desktops effects cannot be enabled"
<buddhaboy> ikonia: ok fine. and I do a noshow, and remove quiet from boot to see message start ups, right?
<eyemean> anyone find that firefox can sometimes be a hog on ubuntu 7.10?
<ikonia> Aztec007: nope, not while the owner is being prosicuted for murder
<eltux> I'm having some compiz problems again
<deniz_> how or with wat?
<buddhaboy> ikonia: where would I see in the logs? what log file?
<nickrud> Zionad_, eh, I can be obtuse and assuming about knowledge, don't mind me
<ikonia> buddhaboy: thats an excellent idea
<meticulo> yeah
<deniz_> marupa, how or with wat?
<jv_> I have glx
<ikonia> buddhaboy: remove the splash image from the boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Synx_hm> ikonia, hrm i did something lol, now no grub at all, my mobo is trying to boot over the network now doh!
<IanLiu> How do I set Maxima package for TeXMacs?
<Zionad_> nickrud: hahah its fine
<buddhaboy> ikonia: I already did the nosplash, and remove the quiet
<sec_> so, anyone has that deb for pidgin?
<marupa> deniz_, That I cannot remember, unfortunately.  I recall that I found the howto on google though.
<jv_> 267.888
<buddhaboy> ikonia: everything was "ok" before that
<Aztec007> ikonia: who's the owner?
<deniz_> any specific app?
<deniz_> marupa, any specific app?
<ikonia> sec_: I've told you "it doesn't exist"
<buddhaboy> ikonia: its like everything just stops: so maybe there is a log file?
<ikonia> buddhaboy: no boot log
<marupa> deniz_, Nope.  Just look for 'img to iso convert ubuntu' or somesuch.
<buddhaboy> ikonia: hmmm :$
<deniz_> k, ill do so later
<evo7> How to setup a start up? I mean some program will run automatically once I log in.
<deniz_> thx
<sunogbaga> jv_: probably haven't installed restricted drivers
<nickrud> evo7, system->prefs->session
<sec_> ikonia: i see, it's not in official.
<eltux> compiz won't allow me to select extra or anything else it gives me the error: The composite extension is not available
<buddhaboy> ikonia: nope nothing is in it
<evo7> nickrud: Thank you.
<sainzeo> sec_: did you get my PM?
<buddhaboy> ikonia: /var/log/boot
<jv_> sunogbaga: yes, they are enabled
<ikonia> buddhaboy: you won't get anything out of that
<]RandoM[> what do you people use to write data dvds?
<sec_> sainzeo: let me check
<jv_> nvidia and atheros
<nickrud> Zionad_, I forgot I was running a kernel compile, if it's bad I'm blaming you ;)
<jv_> for wifi
<buddhaboy> ikonia: see there's this same error in the forums, they complain about going to the /etc/even.d and looking in there.. but everything is fine
<Zionad_> nickrud: hahah, I will take any and all responsibility! hahaha
<ikonia> buddhaboy: have you installed ANYTHING scince the default install
<buddhaboy> ikonia: and this is a fresh install: both on vmware, and on qemu
<buddhaboy> ikonia: nope, nothing
<ikonia> oooh virtualisation
<nickrud> ]RandoM[, I'be been using gnomebaker, I've also used k3b
<ikonia> buddhaboy: hardware detection on some virtualisation can cause a hang
<talcite> hey guys, I'm having trouble connecting to security.ubuntu.com
<talcite> any ideas why this might be?
<sec_> sainzeo: got my reply pm?
<buddhaboy> ikonia: yep. i thought so, so i said ok, maybe vmware has an issue, but then i tried qemu
<buddhaboy> ikonia: same thing..
<glen> my computer just locked up and crashed so I had to restart, how can I check system logs to see what caused it?
<ikonia> buddhaboy: still virtualisation
<marupa> talcite, could be proxy, dns, or relay issue.
<]RandoM[> nickrud: thanks i'll try that.. the dvd writer built into nautilus hasn't been working well for me.
<IndyGunFreak> !pm | sec_
<IanLiu> Anyone knows how to configure a package for TeXMacs?
<ubotu> sec_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<buddhaboy> ikonia: i'll try tomorrow with another machine I guess
<ikonia> buddhaboy: you'll have to play with your vm settings
<Junkie`> IndyGunFreak: i did as it said, but holding down c did nothing and it just went to the windows boot loader
<talcite> marupa: well the other system on the same network has no problem connecting to it though 0.lo
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: i really don't know... sorry.
<marupa> talcite, then probably dns or proxy.
<nickrud> ]RandoM[, the only thing I don't like about it is not telling me how much space I've reserved
<buddhaboy> ikonia: yea that will take forever, i'm just gonna do it on a real system I guess
<jv_> damn...can't undertsand this stuff...
<evo7> what is the best flash plugin for firefox?
<ikonia> buddhaboy: ok
<talcite> marupa: any idea how I'd be able to check which one it is?
<sunogbaga> jv_: now I don't have ideas., others might be able to help
<buddhaboy> ikonia: thank for the time though!
<marupa> talcite from the one that works, ping it, and try connecting to the IP.
<ikonia> evo7: there is only one, the adobe one, but the package is currently broke
<talcite> marupa: does ubuntu server use dhcpcd?
<ikonia> talcite: its up to you if it does
<jv_> that's fine..tx
<marupa> talcite, most probably.
<ikonia> talcite: depends how you set it up
<lulu> glen, System -> Administration -> System logs
<talcite> ikonia: I see... hmm I can't remember what I selected for options =P
<ikonia> talcite: then look
<talcite> marupa: let me give it a shot, brb
<evo7> ikonia: so how to download? how about gnash? I tried but it not performs the best. :(
<glen> lulu: hmm on xubuntu guess I'll try gnome-system-log instead
<ikonia> evo7: gnash is still in early development
<Alp-> i installed ubuntu on one 10gb partition. now i created a second partition which has to contain my /home directory. how can i setup that without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Junkie`> IndyGunFreak: I added it and when i select it i get an error saying it didn't have access to the harddisk
<talcite> marupa: hmm it might be DNS... there's no response to pings
<ikonia> Alp-: copy the data from /home to the partition then mount your new partition on /home
<evo7> ikonia: so now I cant download any flash plugin for firefox?
<lulu> glen, you can always check logs looking at files in /var/log
<Junkie`> To the boot.ini, that is
<IndyGunFreak> Junkie`: i don't have the first idea.. sorry
<ikonia> evo7: not at this exact second
<Junkie`> no worries
<Junkie`> thanks anyway
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ive tried a number of things  doing the manual grub install, using /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda1 and none work, i have no mbr i think because it keeps going directly to network booting
<CyberMad> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ikonia> Synx_hm: enter the grub shell and do it from that method
<talcite> ikonia: dhcpcd isn't installed... =/ what else would I be using?
<evo7> ikonia: ok thank you.
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ill do that one more time because i think the dvd drive might be hd0
<jv_> dhclient?
<ikonia> talcite: thats a server, you'd be using dhclient
<Alp-> ikonia: it's that easy? just adding a line to fstab?
<nickrud> Alp-, add a line like /dev/hda8  /home ext3 defaults 0 1 to your /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Alp-: it certainly is
<ikonia> nickrud: gutsy uses uuid
<Alp-> nickrud, ikonia: thanks alot
<talcite> ikonia: ahh crap I remember what I did now... I'm using a static IP...
<nickrud> ikonia, yes, but recognizes the other as well. I'm not affected by libata, keep forgetting that
<ikonia> nickrud: it has to be /dev/sdX has hdX is retired
<evo7> i download the flash plugin in website but it came with tar.gz format. how to install it?
<talcite> ikonia: is there a way to configure resolv.conf without manually copying over the data then?
<ikonia> evo7: don't
<ikonia> evo7: wait for the ubuntu package to be fixed
<ikonia> talcite: edit the file
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i roll back my nvidia driver?
<nickrud> ikonia, works here, but I'm gonna stop mentioning it
<ikonia> domas: roll back to what
<ikonia> nickrud: really ?
<d0lph1nK1ng> a previous version
<Alp-> ikonia: but how can i delete my old home folder after mounting the new one?
<ikonia> nickrud: do you have /dev/hdX on your gutsy install
<evo7> ikonia: Ok. Thank you. :)
<talcite> ikonia: yeah, I mean is there a way to automatically update resolv.conf?
<sunogbaga> evo7: are you trying to install flashplayer for firefox?
<ikonia> Alp-: copy the data over then delete it
<ikonia> talcite: no, thats dhcp
<talcite> ikonia: =/
<nickrud> ikonia, yes (or at least as swap, I have that set on my i386 install)
<caricc> Can anyone recommend a way to get wicd for wireless connection to work in Gusty?
<eyemean> when restarting ubuntu, do u have to restart the pc, or can u just ctrl alt del then login again?
<ikonia> nickrud: on gutsy
<nickrud> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> eyemean: that restarts the xserver
<ikonia> nickrud: I need to investigate that as you shouldn't get it
<nickrud> ikonia, now you make me wonder if my swap was working on that one :)
<ikonia> nickrud: thats a good question
<eyemean> ikonia, sorry im new to linux
<eyemean> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> eyemean: thats fine, no need to apologise
<kkathman> I have a printer attached to ubuntu and can print a test page just fine. On my samba network the windows computer sees the ubuntu box, but not the printer attached to it. In Administration- Printing I DO have it set to share and to not restrict any users.  Is there something else I need to do?
<ikonia> eyemean: the xserver is your "gui"
<eyemean> ikonia, oh right, so basically if pc ubuntu getting slow, have to do full reboot?
<ikonia> eyemean: it shouldn't get slow
<teknoprep> ever
<evo7> sunogbaga: yes. I want to install flash plugin for firefox. :)
<teknoprep> evo7 is pretty easy
<Alp-> how can i get the uuid of my partition?
<eyemean> ikonia, it does someties, like now for instance the cpu is working flat out, it didnt used to be like this
<ikonia> Alp-: blkid
<ikonia> eyemean: are you running froma  livecd or a hard disk insall
<ikonia> install
<eyemean> ikonia, hd
<teknoprep> eyemean, what process is taking up that much cpu usage?
<sunogbaga> evo7: just sudo-apt get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> eyemean: use top to see what is eating your cpu
<ikonia> sunogbaga: the flash package is currently broke
<teknoprep> eyemean, if you open up a console and type ' top ' into it
<marupa> Can anyone point me to a howto to get tightvnc to work (or some method to share a current desktop session, not create a new one)
<ikonia> eyemean: do not do that command yet
<kkathman> Sigh, I figured that question might be above the help level here :(
<Synx_hm> ikonia, nada, ive got the drives setup as follows... /dev/sda1 (boot) /dev/sda2 (swap) /dev/sda3 (software raid) /dev/sdb1 (software raid) /dev/md0 (raid 0 with sda3 and sdb1)
<teknoprep> eyemean, it will show you what processes are using so much cpu time
<ikonia> kkathman: as your question
<ikonia> Synx_hm: raid 0 !
<kkathman> ?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: I thought you said raid 1
<ikonia> kkathman: I didn't see your question
<eyemean> ikonia, forefox at the moment, it hits 70 at times
<evo7> sunogbaga: ok I try
<kkathman> k
<ikonia> evo7: don't
<ikonia> evo7: the package is currently broke
<teknoprep> eyemean, what cpu do you have?
<sunogbaga> ow
<Alp-> ikonia: that doesnt show me the new partition
<Synx_hm> ikonia, i dont think so but i might have
<ikonia> Synx_hm: I may have miss-read
<eyemean> ikonia, athlon xp200+ - 1.7Ghz
<ikonia> Synx_hm: is /boot on a raid partition
<teknoprep> eyemean, that would probably be why
<teknoprep> eyemean, i mean that cpu is getting older
<burnninator>  can someone recommend some software like jinzora, but will play the music via the web browser ?
<burnninator> kinda like pandora
<teknoprep> eyemean, they don't have alot cache on them either
<Synx_hm> ikonia, its own partition
<ikonia> Alp-: man uuidgen
<eyemean> teknoprep, but i didnt have this problem last week
<sunogbaga> ikonia: what happens when u do?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: ok, this is going to get complex,
<teknoprep> eyemean, what did you change?
<macandcheese> hi all
<ikonia> Synx_hm: basiclly you'll need to update you initrd to include support for raid0
<eyemean> teknoprep, nothing, lol
<ikonia> sunogbaga: it installs the meta package, but not the actual plug
<ikonia> plugin
<Synx_hm> ikonia, i used the text based install to do the software raid setup
<macandcheese> anyone know how to set up an asus eas1600 silent video card with ubuntu?
<teknoprep> eyemean, thats impossible.. things don't change unless you tell them too
<teknoprep> eyemean, unless you have a hardware problem
<macandcheese> i can't get any driver to make it work
<teknoprep> macandcheese, modules not drivers
<inanna> eso te pasa por estar  enamorante a distancia en internet , no aprendes ,
<eyemean> teknoprep, it look slike firefox is the problem, its use alot of cpu at times
<teknoprep> eyemean, try purging it then reinstalling it... see if it does the same thing
<teknoprep> eyemean, you can try this ' apt-get purge firefox '
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why re-install something for no reason ?
<teknoprep> why what
<eyemean> teknoprep, im new to linux, but im sure i havent changed any settings
<teknoprep> ikonia, well if he thinks its the problem why not
<ikonia> because it's pointless
<nickrud> ikonia, I just did a test here, and /dev/hda8  /media/i386-home ext3    defaults        0       2 works as expected
<eyemean> teknoprep, is it best to save my favourites first?
<Synx_hm> ikonia, the key problem is anyways that grub is not installing on the mbr at all...
<ikonia> nickrud: I'll look into that, thank you
<MasterShrek> eyemean, have you installed and extensions that may be causing firefox to do that?
<teknoprep> eyemean, you should use google browser sync
<ikonia> Synx_hm: thats easy to fix, the root file system problem is not
<teknoprep> eyemean, but yes you would have to fix it
<eyemean> mastershrek, i do have extensions installed on firefox, but havent installed any for ages
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ive got two 400gb sata drives, one had 3 partitons on it, one boot one swap and one for the raid, the other drive is one partition all for the raid, i used the text alternate install cd to set it up and it seemed to work just fine, i assume it would have setup with kernel software raid (not fakeraid) support
<ikonia> eyemean: you probably just have too much running, too many tabs, busy website with flash etc
<teknoprep> eyemean, what exactly is the problem tho?
<eyemean> teknoprep, what is google browser sync for?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: yes, thats right
<teknoprep> eyemean, it syncs your browser to your gmail account.. that way you never loose your bookmarks / whatever else firefox saves
<ikonia> Synx_hm: did you not understand what I said about having raid 0 as your root file system
<Synx_hm> ikonia, any ideas why grub wont install then, ive tried both manual and automatic modes
<eyemean> teknoprep, high cpu usage of firefox, i cant watch tv properly on pc now without it screen slowing down from tv
<ikonia> Synx_hm: your not using the correct grub options, or your motherboard is not booting off the right disk
<teknoprep> eyemean, things don't just happen tho man.. you had to have done something
<eyemean> teknoprep, that sounds cool , neverknew about that
<eido> how do i change folder permission to all
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ya i do, but my understanding of software raid and not fakeraid (bios software raid) was that kernel support was automatic
<ikonia> Synx_hm: kernel support IS, initrd is NOT
<eyemean> teknoprep, well i havent been brave enough to do anything new or weird incase i messed up ubuntu
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ahh so the install cd will not set that up for you if you select software raid as the partition for /
<ikonia> Synx_hm: I don't believe so
<Synx_hm> ikonia, sorry this is all a bit new to me
<goldfire> goldfire
<Synx_hm> poop
<ikonia> Synx_hm: thats fine, raid 1 = yes, raid 0 I don't know, nor do I think so
<teknoprep> eyemean, i purposely skrew things up so i learn how to fix it
<teknoprep> eyemean, took me awhile but i figured out why my laptop's hibernate doesn't work after i do an update with ubuntu
<teknoprep> eyemean, and it was worth it to do this too
<cizarr> what's the shortcut key for the terminal console?
<kkathman> ok I figured it out
<teknoprep> eyemean, simple things you skrew up... will help you in the future.. now i have a better grasp on how acpi is implemented into linux
<MasterShrek> cizarr, ctrl+alt+f1-f6 ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to your gui
<eyemean> teknoprep, i havent been on ubuntu for long so i wont risk it, plus i dont have time to do that at the moment
<teknoprep> eyemean, you still have a large learning curve.. sure you can enjoy ubunut.. but you should still learn it
<teknoprep> eyemean, linux has stupid amount of options
<cizarr> thanks MasterShrek
<eyemean> teknoprep, ur right though, its the only way to learn, but when i have more time, i got too much diy to do these days at  home, hahaha
<Synx_hm> ikonia, well the bios is not finding any mbr at all so i at least need to fix grub first and then see what happenes from there
<Synx_hm> ikonia, i did root (hd0,0) which should be /dev/sda1 and setup (hd0)
<ikonia> Synx_hm: you know what happens, it was failing last time
<ikonia> Synx_hm: it couldn't find the root file system
<david_J> What application could I install that'll change html to text?
<Synx_hm> ikonia, it didn't give me a boot menu at all, just error 21
<teknoprep> david_J, notepad ?
<Junkie`> ok...
<]RandoM[> nickrud: gnomebaker worked like a charm for me.
<ikonia> Synx_hm: that was before, you said it couldn't find root file system first time
<Synx_hm> ikonia, i figured it was an actual mbr error
<MasterShrek> Synx_hm, maybe try sd0,0
<danc3> david_J: html *is* text
<sunogbaga> david_J: any text editor would do that
<ikonia> MasterShrek: please don't talk nonsense
<nickrud> ]RandoM[, good to hear
<david_J> danc3: no it aint...I mean without the html tags
<Synx_hm> ikonia, never got that far
<Synx_hm> MasterShrek, wilco
<MasterShrek> ikonia, sorry, i didnt think of it as nonsense, im not using grub but i thought i remembered doing that once...
<danc3> david_J: you could use awk/sed
<david_J> I know there are tools out there that can do it
<eyemean> teknoprep, where in gmail do i go to sync bookmarks pls?
<ikonia> MasterShrek: you've never dont that, that option doesn't exist
<david_J> forget it bye
<ikonia> Synx_hm: that option doesn't exist
<Synx_hm> i didn't think so hehe
<MasterShrek> ok ikonia, my mistake
<teknoprep> eyemean, just goto www.google.com and search for google browser sync
<ikonia> MasterShrek: no problem
<Synx_hm> ikonia, find /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't work btw
<Synx_hm> ikonia, but i am able to see /boot and all thats on the /dev/sda1 partition
<ikonia> Synx_hm: hang on, so your /boot partition is sd1 ? yes/no
<Synx_hm> ikonia, yes
<talcite> man this is ridiculous
<teknoprep> talcite, what is?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: ok, so your root option is (hd0,0) and your setup option is (hd0) is that what you are using ?
<talcite> teknoprep: I got the DNS servers working and the NTP servers kicked in
<Synx_hm> ikonia, yup
<talcite> teknoprep: I'm now locked out of sudo
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm trying to report a bug. when they ask you to add the output of uname -a, sudo lspci -wnn and sudo dmidecode, how do i get those in the form of a file instead of just in the terminal
<ikonia> Synx_hm: and in your /boot/grub/device.map that is the correct mapping hd0 is sda ?
<talcite> teknoprep: the time stamps are too far in the future, I can't kill sudo, I can't validate it either
<Synx_hm> ikonia, let me check
<danc3> Synx_hm: s/sda/hda
<teknoprep> talcite, you have to update all of your files
<ezzieyguywuf> when i type sudo dmidecode, for example, the output appears to be too large for the terminal and i don't even get all of it, just the end
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: COMMAND > /path/to/file
<talcite> teknoprep: I tried logging out but it didn't work. I can't shutdown or reboot because I need to be root
<teknoprep> talcite, i forget what it is brb
<talcite> teknoprep: what do you mean?
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: thank you
<talcite> teknoprep: sure
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: that will overwrite anything in /path/to/file if it already exists by the way
<ChrisUFO> xlcfg -g or xlcfg -gtk
<myusrnm> upon opening azures, it closes
<ChrisUFO> myusrnm: I have the same problem actually!
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ohh ... (hd0) is /dev/hdb (my dvd drive) doh and hd1 is the /dev/sda ill try that
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: do i specify a file type, ie .txt?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: there you go
<ikonia> so you want hd1,0
<Nighthawk420> hey howcome bittorent, ktorrent, and bittornado all do a horrible job of dowloading my torrents, like uber s low, and i used to be able to dl them real fast on windows... is it something with my ports/
<ikonia> and hd1 as a setup
<Synx_hm> ikonia, however grub seems to be confused, because when i do root (hd0, <tab> it lists all the partitions on sda1
<eyemean> after pruging firefox should i restart then install again?
<sunogbaga> Nighthawk420: might be
<myusrnm> i need help with my azureus problem, upon opening azureus it closes. Has anybody heard of this problem and know what the cause / solution might be
<ikonia> Synx_hm: because sda1 is correct
<myusrnm> ?
<sunogbaga> Nighthawk420: under nat maybe...
<ikonia> Synx_hm: but grub wants hd1,0 and hd1
<Nighthawk420> should it be under nat or not on nat?
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ya but im saying grub thinks sda1 is hd0 when it is infact hd1, no?
<eyemean> <teknoprep, after pruging firefox should i restart then install again?
<sunogbaga> Nighthawk420: if youre under nat, should probably try port forwarding
<ikonia> Synx_hm: because the device map is overriding
<evo7> I want to add gDesklet in start up but I do not know the application name to put. How to check it?
<Nighthawk420> sunogbaga, cant i just as easily disable nat settings
<Synx_hm> ikonia, so what do i need to edit?
<evo7> I tried gDesklets but it didnt work.
<ikonia> Synx_hm: I've told you, re-install grub to root hd1,0 and setup hd1
<sunogbaga> evo7: system preferences sessions
<Synx_hm> ikonia, because it wont install to hd1... setup (hd1) Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<myusrnm> Nvm, apparently deleting .azureus seemed to work
<ikonia> Synx_hm: exactly what commands are you using ?
<evo7> sunogbaga: yes I know it. But we need to put the name of application inside. I do not know the name of it
<Synx_hm> ikonia, root (hd1,0)... setup (hd1)
<sunogbaga> put any name, just put the right command
<ikonia> Synx_hm: in the grub shell ?
<Synx_hm> ikonia, yes
<evo7> sunogbaga: I do not the the command for gDesklets. I tried put gDesklet but dint work.
<talcite> wow I discovered a bug in ubuntu... first time ever =D
<ikonia> Synx_hm: something is very wrong here
<Synx_hm> ikonia, also tried 'sudo /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sda1
<Synx_hm> ikonia, i agree hehe
<sunogbaga> haven't install gdesklet yet, try gdesklets .. no caps
<ikonia> Synx_hm: I can only think your raid config has messed up your drive layouts
<sunogbaga> evo7: try it on the terminal first
<evo7> sunogbaga: ok. I try.
<Synx_hm> ikonia, heres what fdisk -l has to say... /dev/sda1 bootable (/boot)  /dev/sda2 swap  /dev/sda3 Linux raid autodetect  /dev/sdb1 Linux raid autodetect
<evo7> sunogbaga: yes. it's working.
<evo7> sunogbaga: Thank you man.
<teknoprep> i guess the timestamp is to far into the future
<Evilx> does the live cd have the RT8187 drivers on it?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: I'm afraid its bed time for me
<ikonia> Synx_hm: but that all looks normal
<talcite> ahh thank goodness for tty...
<talcite> I'd be boned without it
<Synx_hm> ikonia, cool thanks for your help though :) ill figure this ish out hehe
<talcite> atleast for an hour anyways
<sunogbaga> evo7: no problem
<ikonia> Synx_hm: you may want to correct your device.map to make things easier
<Synx_hm> ikonia, will do thanks
<ikonia> Synx_hm: ahhhh
<ikonia> Synx_hm: its just hit me
<ikonia> Synx_hm: got it
<ikonia> sorry, I was being slow
<Synx_hm> huh?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: your doing this from the livecd yes/no
<Synx_hm> yes
<daks> !device.map
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device.map - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Synx_hm: ok, stop me if I confuse you
<teknoprep> hey talcite
<teknoprep> talcite, you still there
<ikonia> Synx_hm: the livecd has "probed" your disk, so /dev/sda IS hd0 on the livecd, which is why you can't install to hd1
<teknoprep> talcite, do this... ' sudo -k ; sudo -K '
<daks> ikonia: what is device.map?
<ikonia> Synx_hm: follow so far
<ikonia> daks: I'll get back to you
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ikonia ya
<lovedeatm> can anybody help me wit an ipod issue..or am in the wrong place
<talcite> teknoprep: yup, I'm here
<ikonia> Synx_hm: however when you boot from your hard disk the device.map is probed to get the disk layout which says sda = hd1 not hd0, so menu.lst can't be found so grub won't init
<talcite> teknoprep: believe it or not, it was a bug in ubuntu 0.o
<ikonia> Synx_hm: make sense ?
<teknoprep> talcite, did you fix it?
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ya
<talcite> teknoprep: I had to log into tty2 and delete the sudo file for tty1
<_patbam> hi, is it normal for apt-get to ask me to put in my gutsy cd when i try to install things?
<talcite> teknoprep: yup =D
<Synx_hm> ikonia, i figured something like that was happening
<ikonia> Synx_hm: fix your device.map on your disk, and re-install grub onto hd0 on the livecd and you'll be fine
<talcite> teknoprep: thanks =D
<ikonia> Synx_hm: sorry, took me a moment for that to click
<talcite> hey guys, how do you perform a dist-upgrade on ubuntu server?
<Synx_hm> ikonia, ok ill do that, thanks!
<ikonia> _patbam: remove the cd source line from /etc/sources.list
<talcite> I'm still running feisty
<ikonia> _patbam: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> Synx_hm: sorry, I was missing the ovious
<ikonia> obvious
<ikonia> daks: device.map is a grub file used to map physical disks to grub device identifiers
<_patbam> ikonia: thanks.
<lovedeatm> how do you enable repos via konsole
<marupa> I really need this to work, guys...I'm trying to share my ubuntu desktop with other users, but use a custom port.  Is there any way to do that?
<ikonia> lovedeatm: uncomment them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<teknoprep> lovedeatm, konsole is kde
<Synx_hm> ikonia, one quick question seems i cannot force write to tha file (w!)
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone recommend me software to author dvd videos?
<teknoprep> lovedeatm, are you using kubuntu ?
<marupa> sexcopter, kino
<ikonia> Synx_hm: mount -o remount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<Synx_hm> thanks
<ikonia> Synx_hm: remount read/write
<patbam> ikonia: don't ih ave to do an apt-get update or some such after editing that file?
<teknoprep> lovedeatm, but you want to doit from the console... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> patbam: you do
<sexcopter> marupa: thanks
<ikonia> Synx_hm: bed time now
<marupa> sexcopter, welcome.
<Synx_hm> ikonia, thanks again
<ikonia> Synx_hm: hope everything works out
<lovedeatm> thanks and yeah i am using kubuntu
<patbam> ikonia:  thanks again :)
<lovedeatm> but it was a general question and thanks
<teknoprep> kde sucks
<julio3patas> teknoprep: long live kde beats gnome :)
<SirBob1701> are there any fixes to the crash with latest nvidia drivers and video playback (ex sometimes when i open movies they are just green blobs and don't render until i restart computer)
<ezzieyguywuf> how do you make a tarball of a directory in the terminal window?
<grazz> where can i find the list ( and code ) of the ubuntu patches for the kernel?
<teknoprep> julio3patas, you crazy? kde is horible
<marupa> ezzieyguywuf, tar -cf somefile.tar thedirectory/
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf, tar cf <file>.tar /dir
<patbam> kde vs gnome fistfight behind the cafeteria!
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks guys
<julio3patas> teknoprep: must        be the rum&cokes i had tonight
<teknoprep> julio3patas, vodka cranberry here
<teknoprep> julio3patas, but you are still nuts
<teknoprep> julio3patas, kde is more bloated then windows
<nickrud> the gnomes will break the trolls knees
<julio3patas> teknoprep: my   ex'es will agree with you
<DG19075> GNOME Rules!
<SirBob1701> julio3patas: sissy gotta go with the straight up irish whiskey :)
<teknoprep> SirBob1701, nothing wrong with mixed drinks
<SirBob1701> teknoprep: sure if your a chick haha
<teknoprep> cairo_dock + gnome = beautiful
<julio3patas> SirBob1701: had a chance to go thru ireland and picked up some private reserve jameson, boy that is good stuff
<teknoprep> SirBob1701, now you attack my manhood because i like a mixed drink?
<SirBob1701> julio3patas: aw i can only imagine
<SirBob1701> teknoprep: sure why not :)
<grazz> where can i find the list ( and code ) of the ubuntu patches for the kernel?
<teknoprep> SirBob1701, i must be ghey... i am going to go in the corner and cry.. someone on irc insulted my man-hood
<grazz> ( sorry for the re-paste )
<IdleOne> !offtopic | SirBob1701 teknoprep
<ubotu> SirBob1701 teknoprep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<teknoprep> IdleOne, does it really matter?
<evo7> i download cpu meter for gdesklets .. how to install it? .. i tried in /usr/share/gdesklets/display but i din work.
<IdleOne> teknoprep: yes
<SirBob1701> teknoprep: np manhood means nothing
<teknoprep> agreed
<heatmzzr> is there a way in ubuntu to leave the graphics and go to command line, not as shell?
<marupa> Anyone know how to customize what port ubuntu's remote desktop listens on?
<preaction_> heatmzzr, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<nickrud> heatmzzr, ctl-alt-f1 ?
<heatmzzr> thanks folks
<SpookyET> Is there a Thunderbird to Evolution converter?
<nadine> hello. i've been using various versions of ubuntu for about two years now, but still can't get samba working consistently for the life of me. it seems to work for about a day every two months, but then its back to not being able to connect (btwn two ubuntu systems; i use samba cuz sometimes there's a winpc on the network). anyone have any pointers?
<talcite> hmm... does anyone know if systems with non-matching times would affect SSH logins with RSA keys?
<teknoprep> SpookyET, converter of what
<SpookyET> account
<SpookyET> I don't feel like redownloading everything via GMAIL's slow IMAP
<teknoprep> SpookyET, for email or your contacts?
<teknoprep> SpookyET, its not that slow
<SpookyET> no contacts. email
<Iggz> I'm finding 7.10 very buggy on my rig - I am aware that there have been issues for some and it appears that I am one of them. However, I do like the OS and want to stay with it. While waiting on hardy I'd like to stay with ubuntu. So, which version would you suggst - 7.4 or 6.10?
<evo7> i download cpu meter for gdesklets .. how to install it? .. i tried in /usr/share/gdesklets/display but i din work.
<teknoprep> SpookyET, also imap only caches on your localhost... your going to have to get your emails downloaded again no matter what
<IdleOne> Iggz: try 6.10 if it works well then !upgrade to 7.04
<yan_> how do i find the size of each installed program?
<SpookyET> teknoprep: not if you make it sync and download everything.
<yan_> my /root folder is being used up
<SirBob1701> anyone know status on new nvidia drivers?
<engla_> yan_: in synaptic you can see sizes of installed programs
<Iggz> IdelOne: Thank you sounds a good idea. Can you do a download upgrade by the way otr is it a fresh installll everytime?
<teknoprep> SirBob1701, why do you want new drivers?
<engla_> yan_: however, there are no installed programs in /root
<yan_> I mean in the root partition
<SirBob1701> teknoprep: the current ones crash on video files sometimes and require a restart to play correctly.
<engla_> well open synaptic, go to settings and make sure the column for installed size is enabled, then go to installed packages, and sort by installed size
<engla_> that's the recipe :)
<teknoprep> SirBob1701, you sure thats nv drivers and not just your divx / decoder ?
<SirBob1701> teknoprep: reinstalled them several times already to see if it was them
<talcite> hey guys, where's the NTP server file kept?
<teknoprep> talcite, what NTP server  file? the conf file ?
<yan_> engla_, thanks. How do you deframent a disk?
<teknoprep> talcite, do this ' sudo updatedb '
<teknoprep> talcite, after that finishs do this ' sudo locate ntp | grep conf
<engla_> yan_: should normally not be needed; I don't know
<talcite> teknoprep: thanks
<julio3patas> i updated to the new hardy systems seems to be running just fine tho
<SteveScum> is there a way i can view/edit upnp devices on my network,  like my router?
 * nickrud boggles at hardy now
<IdleOne> nickrud: that good or bad?
<teknoprep> SteveScum, there are programs that use upnp to open ports on routers but the best way to update your router configs is best through the web configuration
<nickrud> IdleOne, I grew up in linux running debian unstable, but ubuntu betas more than a month or so before release? I like to get things done :)
<teknoprep> SteveScum, most torrent programs have a upnp plugin tha tworks with upnp enabled routers
<SteveScum> yeah, its not for my router, and the only way i can access it for the first time is upnp, but i dont know a program to access upnp
<SteveScum> its another device i mean
<teknoprep> what is it?
<teknoprep> sounds like a shitty device
<ohioguy> hi , I'm on dial up , can some one tell me how to deal with ubuntu updates ? ( 88 mb one week , 82 mb the next week )
<teknoprep> ohioguy, don't update
<heatmzzr> in ubuntu can you login as root?
<FluxD> heatmzzr: no
<teknoprep> ohioguy, enable your firewall... and don't allow anything to directly access you computer unless you request it.. then ... don';t update
<F0o> ohioguy go to starbucks and download them
<MiLK> hi guys. i'm trying to install ubuntu onto a partition that I have already created under windows. i have chosen the 'manual' option, and when i select my partition and click forward it says 'no root file system specified'. what am i doing wrong?
<MasterShrek> MiLK, make the mount point /
<MasterShrek> MiLK, also youll prolly want a swap partition
<nickrud> ohioguy, I have a couple of one liners I used to use, no error checking but they work, I'll put them on a pastebin
<ohioguy> hmmm ,, starrbucks is about 50 miles away ,,, and I don't drink coffee ,,, lol
<SteveScum> network print router, for some reason i cant access it, and in the manual it says another way to access its setup is through upnp, but i dont know of a way of doing it on ubuntu
<MiLK> ok thx MasterShrek - how do I add a swap partition?
<Elizabeth> hello, has anyone had a problem with 64-bit OS livecds like ubuntu and leopard kernel panicking
<makuseru> are there any other audio recording/editing programs that are free, besides audacity?
<MiLK> do i do it via 'edit partition'?
<MasterShrek> MiLK, generally you want to make the swap partition of size equal to the amount of ram you have, although i cannot exactly tell you how to do it (since i dont have the installer right in front of me) it shold be pretty straight forward
<Elizabeth> i have a ecs board with intel core 2 duo i think 1.86Ghz
<F0o> ohioguy 50 miles closer waiting, hmm i think the later advice was better dont update
<MiLK> ok thx
<k1dugar> hello everyone
<modoc> Is there a utility for watching a directory for changes (add/remove files, etc)?
<nickrud> ohioguy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47649/ , I'd run these overnight, the first if I wasn't already on line, the second if I was
<ohioguy> but I don't like the idae of not getting security updates ,
<MiLK> what format should the swap partition be MasterShrek?
<HoboBen> Anyone else got a regularly-broken back button in swiftfox 3.0b2pre?
<k1dugar> can someone help me out with "seahorse-agent"
<MasterShrek> MiLK, it shold be swap or maybe its called linux-swap
<modoc> MiLK: the type/format is swap
<MiLK> ah, im hguessing 'swap' lol
<MiLK> yes
<jrib> modoc: look into gamin, inotify
<jaypro> im having difficulty installing  libdvdcss2 & w32codecs
<bbardlbradd> Hey, I'm partitioning for 7.10, should this be logical or primary? Also, the mount point should be just "/" (without quotation) right?
<MiLK> my bad :P
<jaypro> anyone know what to do?
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | jaypro
<ubotu> jaypro: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<modoc> jrib: will do, thanks
<nickrud> ohioguy, you can drop the y from the -dy options if you don't want to manually do the actual upgrade install
<nickrud> ohioguy, I mean do want to
<bbardlbradd> I'm setting it up to Dual boot Vista/7.10
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, primary
<jaypro> that was quick... thanks for the link MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, coorect, just a / no quotes
<MasterShrek> np jaypro
<Elizabeth> yeah is there any good reason to use anything but primary these days
<MiLK> what format should my main linux drive be?
<MasterShrek> if you want more than 4 partitions
<MasterShrek> ext3 MiLK
<MiLK> thx
<bbardlbradd> Mastershrek, Thanks so much! Oh, and how much VM does 7.10 usually use?
<ArrPirate> Hello. I have a friend who is blind. She has very little vision. Is there an Ubuntu setup that she can download that is already set up for the blind or will I have to customize one for her?
<k1dugar> I can't create SSH keys via "Seahorse", its missing. I can only create "PGP keys". Does anyone know the fix??
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, it depends on alot of factors, are you worried about how much ram you have?
<jrib> modoc: just read about incron, but depends on what you want to do
<bbardlbradd> MasterShrek, I have only 1Gb of memory and GPU shares it.
 * stemount pokes kbrooks 
<stemount> :0
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, youll be just fine, thats how my machine is set up
<modoc> jrib: I'd like to have something watches a directory periodicly and updates a playlist.
<k1dugar> can someone help me out??
<HoboBen> bbardlbradd - with 2gb of RAM, ubuntu uses none of my swap here. With 512MB it uses something like 30MB
<ohioguy> nickrud  , thanks for the info ,, I'll try that ,
<jrib> modoc: yep, you can do that with any of the three.  incron works like cron though
<bbardlbradd> I have 36Gb @ my disposal, I plan on putting Leopard on the smallest patrician... just b/c i know it'll be a while before I work it all out right...
<Elizabeth> bbardlbradd unless you are gaming or running compiz with all the perks up high the gpu shouldn't use much, it kind of depends on what programs you are going to be running
<bbardlbradd> HoboBen, orly? interesting.
<ArrPirate> so, does anyone know if there's a blind-friendly ubuntu already set up?
<peepsalot> anyone have a laptop with nvidia card that is capable of suspend?
<lbakalinsky> kidugar, what do u need?
<SteveScum> i have a gig of ram in this one im on and ubuntu uses none of my swap
<nickrud> ohioguy, looking at that, I used the old method of getting a ppp connection, you'll also want to set up your dialup with pppconfig , it can coexist with the networkmanager version
<MiLK> should a swap partition be logical yeah?
<MasterShrek> nah
<bbardlbradd> Elizabeth, I won't be doing much w/ it... Just internet things and typing... basic sh*t
<k1dugar> lbakalinsky: I can't create SSH keys via "Seahorse", its missing. I can only create "PGP keys".
<MasterShrek> make it primary MiLK
<SteveScum> but i have 2 gig swap
<MiLK> primary?
<MiLK> ok
<modoc> jrib: I see gamin and incron in the repos so I'll start there.
<MiLK> and the location should be beginning or end?
<MasterShrek> MiLK, doesnt matter, i usually put the swap at the end
<MiLK> ok cool
<andruk> i resumed my comp from hibernate and now the screen just flickers the cursor (nothing else) when i move the mouse
<HoboBen> MiLK - end is faster, as it physically spins faster on the disk
<peepsalot> what are the open source nvidia drivers called?
<nickrud> peepsalot, nv
<modoc> jrib: I'm thinking of creating an audacious plugin with this.
<MiLK> cool HoboBen
<SteveScum> milk, i usialy put swap on the end, because thats the fastest part of the drive
<ohioguy> nickrud ,,, I don't dial out from ubuntu , at the moment I'm dialing out with winxp (with int connection shareing ,) then through a linux router to my home network
<jrib> modoc: then yeah, you want gamin or inotify
<Elizabeth> i can't find anything online why 64bit OSes all crash, but not 32 bit, i know my board/processor support them, can anyone think of a reason
<k1dugar>  lbakalinsky: I'm running seahorse 2.21.3
<bbardlbradd> Now it's asking me about swap space, it doesn't do this automatically I guess... should I make a new partition specifically for swap? How much should I dedicate to swap, like 2Gb?
<kevinkokesh> can anyone tell me how to install firefox 2? i downloaded and extracted the tar gz folder.. do i need to use the tar in synaptic? or use the extracted folder somehow
<MiLK> and does the swap partition need a mount point specified?
<Elizabeth> could it be my geforce or sound card, like it won't work if they are even installed
<SteveScum> milk, no
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, 1 gig, if thats how much ram you got
<MiLK> ok thx steve
<IdleOne> bbardlbradd: 2x ram
<HoboBen> Elizabeth - apparently it's because a lot of the drivers aren't 64bit. Something like that, I heard
<nickrud> kevinkokesh, why not just use the firefox that comes with ubuntu? It gets security updates regularly
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, and yes, create one for it
<jared> I just did a fresh install of Gutsy, and now flash seems to be not working. I installed it through firefox, (flashplugin-nonfree or whatever the package is called) but websites say that I need to install flash, also the missing plugin thing pops up in firefox still. Any suggestions on how to get flash to work would be appreciated
<kevinkokesh> nickrud: i am using ubuntu 5.1 and my updater thinger doesn't work??
<andruk> kevinkokesh: i believe the firefox that comes with ubuntu is ff 2
<kevinkokesh> andruk: i have ff 1.0.5 , im on ubuntu 5.1
<nickrud> kevinkokesh, oh, that would be a good reason. The issue of security remains, though. just cd to the firefox folder, and type ./firefox in the terminal
<andruk> jared: have you restarted firefox after installing flash?
<lbakalinsky> Kidugar, i've sent you a message via a private window
<jared> andruk, yes, and I just tried restarting my whole comp just incase it was something weird like that...
<dashua> Where would I go to troubleshoot for power management (Gnome) when my LCD monitor will only sleep once after boot then stays on indefinitely?
<nickrud> kevinkokesh, 5.10 (my favorite) doesn't get security updates anymore
<bbardlbradd> What does it mean when it asks "Location for new partition" and has "Beginning" and "End"
<bbardlbradd> ?
<bbardlbradd> Should Swap be logical?
<MiLK> no bbardlbradd
<MiLK> primary
<kevinkokesh> nickrud: can't i install ff manually ? i downloaded it from mozilla's website
<MiLK> and put it at the end :)
<Elizabeth> no bbardlbradd assume primary
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am having trouble playing a DiVX mpg file in VLC
<Cpudan80> I get no picture
<bbardlbradd> MiLK, why? I put the EXT3 partition @ Beginning, should I change it?
<bbardlbradd> I don't even know what that means... so I'm lost
<Cpudan80> Does anyone have any ideas as to what might be wrong?
<linuxuser> how do i install downloaded software i tryed synaptic
<sander__> hi folks
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, the ext3 at the beginning is fine
<sander__> i need help
<Elizabeth> bbard its just the location on the hard drive, in relation to other partitions, this is important if you have to resize shrink etc.
<MiLK> i dont think it matters
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, put the swap at the end, both of them should be primary
<nickrud> kevinkokesh, it's already ready to go. You can move the whole folder to /home/<you>  , then system->preferences->preferred apps, and change web browser to /home/<you>/firefoxfolder/firefox
<k1dugar> lbakalinsky: I dint get your msg. I also sent you PM now, did you got it?
<heatmzzr> name a good file manager?
<nickrud> kevinkokesh, but you can't add it to the apt package management
<sander__> how can i restart a session of X when i change pressiong ctrl+alt+f3
<kevinkokesh> nickrud, thank you. i thought that might be the case but I didn't know where it went. i'll try it, thanks
<MasterShrek> sander__, from the terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jrib> linuxuser: what are you trying to install?  In general, you do not download things yourself, you install from the repositories using a program like synaptic.
<sander__> MasterShrek: and if i dont have gdm ?
<linuxuser> trying to install eclipse
<MasterShrek> sander__, what do you have? kde?
<MasterShrek> use kdm then
<sander__> MasterShrek: ok i will test here.. thanks a lot
<jrib> !info eclipse | linuxuser
<ubotu> linuxuser: eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<k1dugar> lbakalinsky: can you reply me here?
<Elizabeth> !info eclipse
<bbardlbradd> So it should be the linux part. then free space and then swap???
<eyemean> sorry to ask this here but has any1 herd of mazysmadhouse website?
<kevinkokesh> nickrud, there is nothing but a desktop folder in my home/kevin folder
<jrib> linuxuser: eclipse is in the universe repository.  Have you enabled it in system -> administration -> software sources?
<jared> Anyone else able to help me with an issue with flash? I have it installed (adobe one), but websites keep saying I need to install it.
<jrib> !offtopic | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linuxuser> k
<linuxuser> thanks
<eyemean> jrib, i understand im just asking as i've been accidently locked out and do not know the irc channel, im sorry about that
<Elizabeth> If you WERE going to install manually don't you put it in /usr/share/bin or /usr/local/bin i can't remember
<jrib> jared: you need to download the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so manually into your ~/.mozilla/.  The current package from the repositories has not yet been updated to use the recent update by adobe
<tyronepolleri> hello I have a huge problem with my video card compiz is working but games do not work at all. I turn every effect off but they still won't run properly. I think I have a problem with OpenGL
<bbardlbradd> Should my partition list be Vista, Linux, Free space, and Swap... in that order???
<jrib> eyemean: #ubuntu-offtopic is better
<eyemean> jrib, thanx for ur help, much appreciated
<Elizabeth> bbardlbradd i really don't think it matters
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, the order isnt extremely important
<tyronepolleri> I think it should be Vista Linux Swap Free space  but i am not sure
<bbardlbradd> k:)
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, so youll be fine :)
<MasterShrek> tyronepolleri, it doesnt matter
<jared> jrib, do you think that it would be better to just wait for the update? Theres not really any urgency, I just did a clean install though, and was trying to get it working again
<k1dugar> I can't create SSH keys via "Seahorse", its missing. I can only create "PGP keys". Does anyone know the fix??
<Elizabeth> as long as freespace is at the end or beginning is all
<MasterShrek> i dont think that matters either Elizabeth
<tyronepolleri> MasterShrek, thanks, and can you help me with my video problem
<MasterShrek> the partitions are labeled either way, no matter where the free space is
<jrib> jared: well, as long as you understand what you are doing it doesn't really matter
<robr> hi there, how to I get php to function with mysql, i am currently getting call to undefined function mysql_connect(); I have removed php5 and installed php5-mysql
<jared> jrib, alright, thanks for the help
<MasterShrek> not really tyronepolleri, i dont use compiz, im against it
<Greevous> Does anyone know of a good use for the "Notes" feature in Nautilus?
<tyronepolleri> MasterShrek, but the problem I think is opengl not compiz because i turn it off
<lafferjm> If when i try to connect to freenodes aqsis channel it says i need to be identified what does that mean?
<Elizabeth> tyronepolleri what games are you running?
<tyronepolleri> any game does not run open arena 3d chess
<MasterShrek> !register | lafferjm
<ubotu> lafferjm: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<MiLK> anyone know of a good newbie guide to linux commands?
<Elizabeth> whats your 3d card
<tyronepolleri> Elizabeth, nothing works
<drgeb> ikonia I removed all beryl, compiz and emerald now when I log in I have to type metacity --replace to get a border how can I fix this border issue ?
<jrib> !cli > milk (read the private message from ubotu)
<tyronepolleri> Elizabeth, intel 965
<sander__> MasterShrek: hi
<MasterShrek> drgeb, add that command to your session (system > preferences > sessions)
<MasterShrek> hello sander__, that work?
<MiLK> thxs jrib :)
<sander__> MasterShrek: this gdm -restart command restart all, i need something that resume my session (sorry for my bad english), can you understand?
<sander__> MasterShrek: link change user in windows xp
<sander__> MasterShrek: like change user in windows xp
<MasterShrek> sander__, ah i think i know what you mean, ctrl+alt+f7 do what you are looking for?
<lafferjm> thanks
<Elizabeth> sander__, in some rare instances it is ctrl+alt+f8 in case f7 doesn't work, or even f9
<drgeb> MasterShrek Another strange problem I have is that when I reboot the first time I login the X server is restarted and then when Iogin all is ok
<drgeb> seems like initially some processes are not automatically started but I have no idea what
<bacchist> isn't there a way to not install to the hard drive but save settings/programs/files/etc to an external device?
<MasterShrek> drgeb, very strange, do a reboot, and pastebin the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after you successfully log in
<DM|> bacchist google Ubuntu persistant
<bacchist> thanks!
<DM|> ubuntu livecd persistant , or something
<DM|> persistant is the key word
<bacchist> :)
<Elizabeth> is a fashdrive OS noticeably faster than one on say an SATA I drive
<tyronepolleri> Elizabeth, is there anything that I can do?
<MasterShrek> it depends on the other hardware too, and i dont know how fast usb can go or how fast sata can go
<drgeb> ok brb
<LimCore> ubuntu fails to play flash
<MasterShrek> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LimCore> I installed GNASH, then kicked it out amd installed real flash player (adobe), firefox always tells me that Flash plugin is missing, then offers me to install it, and then always says that flash-nonfree is already installed and still doesnt play movies (after reboot)?
<MasterShrek> LimCore, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<LimCore> MasterShrek: ^
<MasterShrek> a reboot wont help you for this
<LimCore> MasterShrek: what more is needed then installing flash and flash plugins
<MasterShrek> ideally, you only ever need to reboot when your kernel gets upgraded
<MasterShrek> LimCore, that should be it i believe, are you using 64 bit ubuntu by chance?
<LimCore> MasterShrek: yes
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<MasterShrek> flash is not supported in 64 bit, so nspluginwrapper uses the 32 bit plugin
<tyronepolleri> please help me. I get in the terminal you are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration) what can I do ? :(
<LimCore> I have it already
<MasterShrek> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lbakalinsky> kidugar check the private IM
<MasterShrek> lbakalinsky, he wont get it unless your nick is registered (just so u know)
<esoterik> has anyone here had success installing the 1.5.x lighttpd from source on gutsy?
<MasterShrek> esoterik, why not just use apache?
<LimCore> do I have to use firefox32 ?
<esoterik> MasterShrek: looking to play around with some lighttpd modules and use something in a smaller footprint
<MasterShrek> LimCore, no, but you can
<Bawbatos> any other gui's for iptables besides firestarter. firestarter does not seem to support 3 nics
<MasterShrek> esoterik, having problems compiling it or what?
<MasterShrek> Bawbatos, i have not heard of one
<Bawbatos> uhg.
<Bawbatos> 3 nics. it is so basic.
<MasterShrek> doesnt mean there isnt one
<MasterShrek> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<esoterik> the compile process seems to go fine (new to it though, no major errors) but adding it to runit gives me errors, so I'm having trouble getting it to start
<LimCore> I have nspluginwrapper, and flash adobe packages... what more?
<lbakalinsky> i could of sworn i logged in
<Bawbatos> thanks.
<macandcheese> hello all
<MasterShrek> esoterik, add a command to start it to /etc/rc.local
<Bawbatos> i hate iptables - i am moving a box from openbsd cuzi need some hardware support that is not there and iptables is driving me nuts
<MasterShrek> LimCore, i dont really remember how to install the plugin, follow this link tho it should help you
<sander__> MasterShrek: thanks man! is that! works great... :D
<MiLK> sweet
<MasterShrek> !flash64 | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<macandcheese> does anyone know how I can get my asus eax1600 silent video card to work fully with ubuntu???
<MasterShrek> cool sander__ good to hear :)
 * MiLK has successfully installed ubuntu
<earlmred> hmm, i just installed ubuntu from the alternative install cd, and it looks like it didn't make any changes to my mbr, so now I can't boot into my install (had windows installed w/ acronis bootloader on the mbr before). how do i fix this?
<MiLK> :D
 * MasterShrek applauds MiLK 
<peepsalot> how do I confirm what graphics driver I have installed?
<esoterik> MasterShrek: what should i be entering into rc.local, havent used it before
<sander__> MasterShrek: its will serve for many things hehehh
<sander__> MasterShrek: thanks, see ya...
<MiLK> without destroying my windows partition this time as well :)
<macandcheese> does anyone know how I can get my asus eax1600 silent video card to work fully with ubuntu???
<LimCore> MasterShrek: I did thoes steps, still doesnt work
<MasterShrek> LimCore, did you restart firefox afterwards?
<drgeb> MasterShrek the Xorg.0.log.old is located at http://pastebin.com/m6a342e30
<macandcheese> am I invisible?
<kappakappuccino> I see you
<macandcheese> or can you guys see what i am typing
<macandcheese> oh ok
<macandcheese> wasn't sure
<macandcheese> thanks bud
<heatmzzr_> hello all
<MasterShrek> drgeb, hmm, i dont see anything that helps really...thats a very strange error, ive never heard of somethign like that before
<macandcheese> does anyone know how I can get my asus eax1600 silent video card to work fully with ubuntu?  where can i find a working module
<drgeb> MasterShrek only strangeness I see is "(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1"
<LimCore> MasterShrek: yes.   reinstalled  flashplugin-nonfree    reinstalled the wrapper, restarted ffox, still doesnt work
<MasterShrek> drgeb, but thats not whats causing the error i dont think, it would be (EE) not (WW)
<tehdave> So, I got my bluetooth dongle to work (read: power surge in the house, computer reset, dongle magically works), and I was wondering if anyone knows another place to get the WMD driver for the Wiimote, as www.forthewiin.org seems to be down
<groovy2shoes> hey, guys
<yan_> when I boot I still see some messages rolling through the screen before the ubuntu splash screen comes up, how can I get rid of these messages?
<groovy2shoes> I'm having trouble installing drivers for nvidia on Feisty
<macandcheese> does anyone know how I can get my asus eax1600 silent video card to work fully with ubuntu?  where can i find a working module?  can anyone help me out?
<drgeb> Mastershrek for some reason I feel the info logges on CTRL-ALT Terminals is not captured inside my dmesg or messages or syslog files
<Burlynn> tehdave: you can use the wiimote on your pc?
<esoterik> groovy: have you tried envy?
<MasterShrek> LimCore, not really sure, i havent set up nspluginwrapper in awhile, and i dont really remember how to
<marx2k> Has anyone seen the following message when running smbtree: "Server requested plaintext password but 'client use plaintext auth' is disabled"
<groovy2shoes> esoterik, I'm just trying this out... my friend gave me a CD
<MasterShrek> drgeb, that info should be logged somewhere though
<tehdave> Burlynn: The Wiimote is a bluetooth device, so yes, yes you can XD
<bbardlbradd> How do I set Vista as first on GRUB list???
<earlmred> okay, i'm using the rescue cd to boot off of the install, my screen goes blank, there's hard drive activity, and i can't seem to change out to a different vtty? ideas? i have an 8800gts ...
<Burlynn> tehdave: for your mouse huh? thats crazy. gotta look into that
<LimCore> bbardlbradd: chainloader
<DeMoNSeEd> we hope you like it groovy2shoes
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, move the vista section to the top of the list in /boot/grub/menu.list
<bbardlbradd> LimCore, what's that?
<nickrud> what version of fglrx does gutsy come with?
<esoterik> groovy: either download the new ubuntu live cd (gutsy) as nvidia worked flawlessly out of the box, otherwise google 'envy ubuntu' and download the script. it will auto setup the drivers for you in feisty, but requires an installed system i believe.
<bbardlbradd> MasterShrek, that's it?
<marx2k> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<groovy2shoes> thanks, esoterik :)
<MasterShrek> bbardlbradd, yeap, dont move it to the top of the file though, just put it above the first ubuntu entry
<tehdave> Burlynn: there's a few different things I've found, but what seems to make the most sense for me is something called WMD, which is actually a python script...but noone seems to have a mirror of it, just the main site (which is down)
<MasterShrek> tehdave, see if you can get to it using google's cache feature, they may have mirrors on there
<bbardlbradd> MasterShrek, ok... if I'll look into it in a min. If it's not apparent, I'll ask more.
<earlmred> okay, i'm using the rescue cd to boot off of the install, my screen goes blank, there's hard drive activity, and i can't seem to change out to a different vtty? ideas? i have an 8800gts ...
<drgeb> Mastershrek is there away to force all messages to tty's to be pushed into a file ?
<floydian> anybody to help me please?
<MasterShrek> drgeb, maybe, i wouldnt know how to though
<esoterik> floydian: whats up?
<macandcheese> does anyone know how I can get my asus eax1600 silent video card to work fully with ubuntu?  where can i find a working module?  can anyone help me out?
<Cpudan80> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macandcheese> basically i can't get it to full res without freezing
<esoterik> macandcheese: what type of card is it, ati or nvidia
<tehdave> MasterShrek: Is there a way to go directly to a cached page through google? it's not coming up with the site when I search for the URL directly -_-
<macandcheese> ati
<Bawbatos> anyway to stop dhcp from changed the resolv.conf
<esoterik> macandcheese: and your running gutsy?
<intelikey> drgeb cat /dev/tty<#> > filename    maybe  unless you mean all tty's
<LimCore> sudoers seems like written by nerds for nerds, is there any gui to it?
<drgeb> MasterShrek cause I can clearly see that when I grep for certain statements on tty's that they are not to be found in any files located inside /var/log
<macandcheese> yes
<macandcheese> ubuntu 7.10
<Cpudan80> Hrm
<macogw> LimCore: system > admin > users and groups
<macandcheese> it works right out of the install, but i can't gewt full res or 3d full speed
<Cpudan80> I still can't get any movies to play -- after following the instructions at !divx
<macogw> LimCore: just add them to the sudoers group
<Cpudan80> I've tried VLC & Totem... but no luck
<Cpudan80> Lots of sound, no picture
<macandcheese> and for some reason i can't get any desktop enhancements at all
<nickrud> macogw, you mean the admin group?
<LimCore> macogw: NO
<Cpudan80> DivX MS-MPEG-4 Version 3 is what the file info says
<TheFishy> whats a good browser for kde mint
<LimCore> macogw: I want the user to be needed to authenticate using root password, not own password
<intelikey> LimCore sudoers can be simple.    username ALL=(ALL) :commands ,you want ,user to be able to run ,here
<earlmred> how do i install grub on the mbr?
<macogw> LimCore: there is no root password
<floydian> i've got problem with wine and probably combiz as well.. i'm noob in linux, but everytime i lunch WoW trough Wine it freez the game every 2-15 minutes random. Any sugestions?
<TheFishy> i dont want anything firefox, that stuff is lame...
<macogw> LimCore: the root account is locked
<HoboBen> Cpudan80 - if you haven't tried this already, look for packages like "restricted extras" inside Applications > Add/Remove
<Cpudan80> If anyone has any suggestions... I'd appreciate it
<LimCore> macogw: there is, I de-noobified ubuntu by sudo passwd root
<drgeb> does ubuntu have concept of bootlogd for gutsy version that is
<Cpudan80> HoboBen: Got that one
<macogw> LimCore: you'd want the person to not be a sudoer then and just let them type su
<nickrud> LimCore, ah, that's not something sudo can do, it always auths against user password
<LimCore> nickrud: huh?  I want simply to allow user to type  sudo foo  and then type ROOT password (not user password)
 * nickrud is hurt, he's used sudo since 2002
<bbardlbradd> Does anyone know if the Belkin Wifi cards work in 7.10? It's detecting networks and asking for keys, but it's not connecting... is this common?
<macogw> LimCore: thats not what sudo is for
<nickrud> LimCore, precisely, you can't
<LimCore> this sucks
<macogw> LimCore: you'd have to have them just use su
<macogw> LimCore: thats how sudo always works
<LimCore> was sudo written by microsoft or what
<CaRtz> just installed ubuntu the other day and im wondering why we have to update the kernel?
<macogw> LimCore: no it was written in 1985
<jrib> LimCore: the sudoers man page explains the option you want, but I'm really curious as to what the purpose is?
<HoboBen> Cpudan80, sorry then - I can't remember what to do. It's ages since I configured my other distros with multimedia stuff
<LimCore> by nerds?
<intelikey> LimCore sudo doesn't use root password unless root is the one calling   and that would be redundant
<Cpudan80> It's ok
<macogw> CaRtz: adds & updates drivers and gets rid of security vulnerabilities
<Cpudan80> maybe someone else has an idea?
<nickrud> LimCore, sudo is designed to give users some root privs, if someone knows the root password, why use sudo?
<macandcheese> ???
<CaRtz> macogw: so that's why. thank you.
<LimCore> the problem is, that entire ubuntu is using  gsudo  and shit,  and I need this to ask root password, since asking user password is horribly insercure
<macogw> LimCore: why would you want to give them the root password anyway?
<LimCore> it's so insecure like vista
<macogw> LimCore: no. opposite
<LimCore> macogw: nope
<macogw> LimCore: the reason we lock root is so that someone can't know "root" then brute force the password. they need to know the usrname too
<jrib> LimCore: only users in the "admin" group can use sudo
<elband> balikpapan
<MasterShrek> LimCore, only users that are allowed to use sudo are allowed to do that
<macogw> LimCore: then add on that you can see WHICH user did the stupid thing that broke it
<nickrud> LimCore, so don't add a user to the admin group, voila, no gksudo
<intelikey> LimCore giving users the root password is just as insecure
<LimCore> macogw: user X clicked FireFox install flash plugin;  now what is more secure:  a) he have to input own password and then he can change system  -or-  b) he have to call admin to have root password
<bbardlbradd> Does anyone know if the Belkin Wifi cards work in 7.10? It's detecting networks and asking for keys, but it's not connecting... is this common?
<macogw> LimCore: and that you dont have to find some way to make a user forget the root password
<elband> oioi
<elband> balikpapan
<nickrud> LimCore, see my last, that's how you secure sudo.
<bbardlbradd> elband, me?
<kappakappuccino> holy cow! pidgin is using 54k in memory right now
<earlmred> kappakappuccino what a hog.
<kappakappuccino> this can't be right
<macogw> LimCore: to revoke a users sudo rights does not require that things change for anyone else.  if you want someone to not be able to touch the system after they know the root password, you either need to make them forget the password (yeah, thatll work) or change it and make everyone else go memorize yet another password
<MasterShrek> 54k? why wouldnt that be right?
<LimCore> nickrud: but if user clicks firefox install p;ugin (that runs gksudo) and he calls admin, and admin inputs password for him, then its what I need also
<drafael> bbardlbradd: this laptop has a belkin in it right now
<MasterShrek> doesnt sound too out of the ordinary, 64m maybe
<Khisanth> the root pass is all or nothing, sudo allows you to go somewhere in between
<LimCore> macogw: or admin type it for user
<DarkMageZ> hi, i'm missing my firefox menu entry in gnome. the .desktop file is still in /usr/share/applications/ . any ideas?
<nickrud> LimCore, ah, well, I'd expect the admin to set up the machine ahead of time
<kappakappuccino> well firefox is using 83,xxx k right now
<bbardlbradd> drafael, thanks for the reply, I got it working. Sorry for the waste.
<kappakappuccino> and pidgin close 2nd at 54,xxx k
<LimCore> nickrud: its not my use case
<kappakappuccino> that's pretty high for a chat client
<drafael> bbardlbradd: ah, np - glad to hear it
<macogw> LimCore: for gksudo (but not regular sudo) you can change the behaviour in gconf-editor.  ive seen it on debian
<intelikey> LimCore if you want all users to be able to run one command as root them add a line like this example to the sudoers file.      ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD : /sbin/modprobe *    <<< exapmle only.  but allows all users to modprobe at will without any password and does not compromise anything else
<nickrud> LimCore, I can imagine, like a school lab or such
<LimCore> and even for one machine, account password can be like "foobar", but admin password can be something real
<different_realit> drafael, goodmorning :P
<LimCore> jesus sudo is so useless
<tyronepolleri> Hi again i can not turn on my 3d acceleration I have an intel 965 can anyone help me?
<drafael> different_reality: aaah! I have something important to tell you about my script, don't use it x_x
<LimCore> greate now I have to read PAM manuall, linux - its free - if your time is worthless
<intelikey> LimCore only to those that don't understand it.
<tritium> LimCore: no, it's not
<different_realit> hahahaha
<jrib> LimCore: you only give admins the ability to sudo, not every user on your system...
<different_realit> drafael, ok :P
<macogw> LimCore: it means "super user do" and it is only meant to be a simon-says for regular users to be elevated. if you already have root access, you dont fscking need it
<_seanc_> I have a question about battery life on a laptop.  I currently have an Intel Core 2 Duo processor and when I had Vista installed it allowed me to throttle the processors (Balanced, Power Save, Performance) to prolong the battery life.  Is it possible to do this in Ubuntu?  I've been googling and have found nothing useful.
<floydian> any of you had experience with Wine and Compiz??
<macogw> LimCore: ANYWAY though, as i said, you can change a setting in gconf-editor so that the GUI asks for root's password
<LimCore> macogw: I want my user to have normall password "foo", and have 2843ugqjerg825yg for root password
<macogw> LimCore: fine. so set that.
<drafael> different_reality: if you look at one of the lines it deletes files with the name archive.* so if you extract something with the same name from the archive but a different extension, you'll lose it
<LimCore> macogw: ok I will look inoto that option
<drafael> different_reality: also, good night o_o it must be late there now
<different_realit> heh
<different_realit> actually.. it's almost 6 am :p
<marx2k> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<marx2k> Has anyone seen the following message when running smbtree: "Server requested plaintext password but 'client use plaintext auth' is disabled"
<drafael> ...if you get up that early.... -_-;;
<macogw> LimCore: open gconf-editor then click apps > gksu and turn off "sudo mode"
<different_realit> drafael, you'll be wondering what exactly i'm doing online at that time
<different_realit> hmm get up?
<macogw> LimCore: then itll act like su instead of sudo
<different_realit> i haven't slept yet :PP
<jrib> LimCore: here is how your example works: user without ability to sudo tries to install flash.  Cannot do so, so calls admin.  Admin logs in and installs flash.
<drafael> I was hoping that was the case lol.. After my late night, I got up at 2:40pm x_x (don't kill me)
<different_realit> hahahahaha
<different_realit> i won't :P
<macogw> LimCore: dont know if youve ever used any other OS, but OSX *also* uses sudo
<LimCore> jrib: the thing is, I want to do it exacly using firefox -> gksudo -> ...   and NOT by loging as root, aptitude install etc   since Im debugging some problem
<uhci_> it's not necessary to use sudo for installing flash plugin, it's installed in ~/.mozilla/plugins you don't need root rights
<different_realit> that's probably the time that I will be waking up too.. even though I'm under the impression that my mom is gonna come tomorrow first thing in the morning.. and wake me up :(((((((((( (She's supposed to come and see me )
<floydian> common guys, nobody to help me? What's the linux about?
<tritium> uhci_: not true for installing the ubuntu package
<LimCore> floydian: whats the problem
<macogw> floydian: it's a kernel
<jrib> LimCore: well ok, you've been given the solution, but I still believe this is not the correct thing to do
<LimCore> uhci_: no, flash fails at ubuntu
<LimCore> jrib: its correct for my usecase
<macogw> LimCore: you need flashplugin-nonfree, by the way
<drafael> oh no D: barricade the doors and windows
<LimCore> macogw: have it
<jrib> LimCore: the flash package currently does not install flash
<LimCore> still doesnt work
<floydian> the problem is between Wine and Compiz.... :(
<LimCore> jrib: uh, what it does then
<macogw> jrib: huh??
<macogw> floydian: turn off one or the other then
<jrib> macogw: adobe updated flash so md5sums on the package do not match
<tehdave> oh yeah...is there a reason viewing flash objects seems to like making Mozilla crash in Linux?
<LimCore> jrib: nswrapper..  and ...-nonfree  and all adobe flash players/plugins... and doesnt work
<differentreality> drafael, hahahah can't do that you know... I've hurt my leg.. a week now.. can't walk.. she needs to come :P I've got, shopping, housework.... many many things need to be done :P
<LimCore> jrib: why it takes so long to relase new version of script
<macogw> jrib: ooo right
<macogw> LimCore: go download it direct from adobe's website
<uhci_> i installed flash plugin using firefox on 7.04 using navigator's procedure
<jrib> LimCore: adobe updated flash so md5sums on the package do not match.  You need to either wait for the package to be updated or grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so manually (preferrably to ~/.mozilla/plugins/)
<macogw> uhci_: version change
<uhci_> it' was functional for me
<jrib> LimCore: feel free to volunteer your time to make the package updates take less time
<drafael> differentreality: that's terrible :( in that case, welcome your enslaved mother with open arms, haha. I hope it's not too severe
<intelikey> "linux is so stupid" reasoning behind that "because some non-free app doesn't work in linux"
<nickrud> uhci_, that used a different method of installing flash than gutsy did; direct from adobe into your home, gutsy uses packagemanagemet
<toastjam> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 desktop amd64 on my dual core 2 duo system, and the installer hangs when I select "start or install ubuntu", or anything else for that matter
<kappakappuccino> are you using the x64 isntaller?
<differentreality> drafael, heh.. yeaaaaah... and the thing is that i have a list of things i need from the supermarket... so I have to be nice to her, so that she goes and get it all!!
<toastjam> I don't know, how do I tell?
<macogw> LimCore: which would probably mean donating a server and a LOT of high-speed bandwidth
<toastjam> kappakappuccino: I'm just selecting the option from the menu it presents me
<jrib> toastjam: before you debug your problem, are you sure you want the 64bit version of ubuntu and not the 32bit one?
<toastjam> yeah, I'm going to use this as a server machine
<drafael> differentreality, I'm sure she will ^^ I need to go out and be active myself soon D:
<sw58> hi there
<floydian> pls stop thinking about 64bit version... it's useless
<sw58> i have some questions on installing ubuntu
<kappakappuccino> so I hear
<macogw> toastjam: you know hat 64bit addresses mean everything uses roughly twice the mem, right?
<toastjam> I checked the md5sum on the iso and that was fine... I can't verify that the cd is defect free due to the hanging, though
<macogw> toastjam: unless you're doing video rendering...not sure its really necessary
<bbardlbradd> Hey, when I scroll on the desktop w/ my touch pad (by accident) it changes workspaces, how do I shut this off?
<differentreality> drafael, I am NOT so sure :P It will still be a miracle actually if she comes... she never does... and I live only 1.5 hour away...
<drafael> macogw: I'm pretty sure that's wrong about the mem >_>
<toastjam> I have 4gb of ram in the machine, so I need a 64bit address space
<macogw> toastjam: ah ok
<cocox> hj does anybody have a VMware workstation for Linux serial?? or do you know where to find one for Linux??? i have some but for windows an them doesnt works...
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<toastjam> I'm going to be doing a lot of computations on the machine... anyhow, where should I start to find the cause of the lockup?
<jrib> toastjam: you can verify the cd from the menu that says "start or install ubuntu"
<macogw> drafael: well an int in 32bit is 32 bits.  you cant use less than one "word" of memory, so an int would then be 64bit, i think.  i can double check.
<bbardlbradd> Hey, when I scroll on the desktop w/ my touch pad (by accident) it changes workspaces, how do I shut this off?
<toastjam> jrib: yes, I tried that, but selecting that option makes it hang too :/
<drafael> differentreality, ...I don't know what to say :(
<jrib> toastjam: what speed did you burn at?
<kappakappuccino> bbardlbradd, do a barell roll
<kappakappuccino> j/k
<intelikey> earlmred bad info in the /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/devices.map    is normally the cause of that
<sw58> i have a partition on my computer, a C and D drive, if I wipe the c drive can i install ubuntu on the C without hurting the D partition?
<differentreality> drafael, well don't thing there is anything to say :/    do you live alone or with your parents ?
<tehdave> Kappakappuccino: ouch
<drafael> macogw, I just remember reading something saying that that wasn't the case when investigating 64-bit kubuntu. It didn't really work out though -.-;;
<tehdave> I was actually wondering the same thing about mousewheel scrolling and changing workspaces...and whether you can disable it
<randoman> Hi guys, I just setup ip masquerading and ping -I eth1 192.168.1.200 works. On the clinet computer I set up the tcp/ip settings and it connects. But when i go to ping the server to see if they are talking. It timesout
<randoman> any ideas?
<toastjam> jrib: don't remember... I'm sharing one cd drive between machines or else I would have tried reburning already
<drafael> differentreality, I'm with my mother for the next year, then moving out (!)
<toastjam> thought I would check to see if there were any known issues with amd64 install hanging though
<macogw> drafael: im sitting in the engineering dorm.  ill go ask some of the other students
<differentreality> drafael, nice :)  you are going away to study ?
<drafael> macogw: I'm probably wrong ^^"
<jrib> toastjam: I installed amd64 with no issues.  I'd suggest burning again at 2x or 4x.  Also, consider using the alternate cd (text-based install)
<floydian> Anybody who's got experience with Wine and Compiz at the same time?
<randoman> also, why cant I ftp to the clients computer with gftp , yet I can ping the clients computer with ping -I eth1 192.168.1.200
<randoman> ?
<MirrorImage> HOW DO I TURN OFF STICKY KEYS?
<tritium> MirrorImage: please don't use all-caps
<drafael> differentreality, don't want to spend all of uni at home :P I've planned for flatting with some friends so yeah - they all want to wait until second year though so I will too
<MirrorImage> ITS THE STICKY KEYS
<nickrud> rlfol, a real reason
<cocox> hj does anybody have a VMWARE workstation for Linux serial?? or do you know where to find one for Linux??? i have some but for windows an them doesnt works...
<differentreality> oh i see :)   second year works just fine i think :)   so now you are in the first year of university ?
<matt__> Can anyone tell me what "<matt__> 10:45:20 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/matt/Graduation_2005.avi<" indicates?
<Jaice> i just isntalled 7.10 and when i enabled the restricted drivers i lost xgl support on an ati mobility radeon 9600 m10 how can i get it back?
<tritium> cocox: do _not_ discuss wares here
<matt__> more importantyly, how to fix it.
<soothsayer> cocox: this isn't a warez channel
<Jack_Sparrow> cocox: serial as in a key so you dont need to pay... that is NOT
<drafael> differentreality, I'm on the *have finished school but haven't started uni* time - this is our summer so summer holidays
<sw58>  have a partition on my computer, a C and D drive, if I wipe the c drive can i install ubuntu on the C without hurting the D partition?
<nickrud> MirrorImage, system-prefs-universal accessibility - keyboard
<kappakappuccino> I would assume so sw58
<macogw> drafael: ok the hardware kid says that yes, it would theoretically use twice the memory, but that it's possible there are optimizations to compensate for things like that
<Jack_Sparrow> sw58: what is on D
<differentreality> drafael, i see :) and how old are u ?
<floydian> Anybody who's got experience with Wine and Compiz at the same time?
<Fyda> MirrorImage: Press Shift 5 times in a row?
<earlmred> okay, if i boot off of the rescue cd and say boot off of first hard drive, it works fine, if i try to boot off grub on the mbr, i get error 17. any ideas?
<sw58> Jack a lot of files, music pictures
<uhci_> matt__ try "sudo apt-get xine xinelib" then "sudo apt-get install xine xinelib"
<intelikey> randoman i'm not a networking guru my anymeans,  but if no one else is trying to help you.    route add default gw 192.168.1.200 <<< if that's the server end. on the client end of things might help you.   also is ipv4 forwarding enabled ?   edit /etc/sysctl to enable
<drafael> differentreality, 17.. my birthday is the day before first semester starts lol
<Jack_Sparrow> sw58: Just wanted to make sure it wasnt another os
<differentreality> hahahah
<chal> wine and compiz at the same time is no prob for me
<sw58> no  not an OS
<Jack_Sparrow> sw58: will be fine
<drafael> macogw, oh, I see - I didn't realize x_x I use 32-bit mostly anyway though, gave up on kubuntu64
<differentreality> drafael, hmm you are done with school earlier than we do... here in greece we finish school at 18, hopefully go to uni... I am in 3rd year now... (20 years old)
<sw58> will ubuntu be able to "see" the D drive?
<tritium> sw58: yes
<floydian> chal : how do you do tha?
<floydian> chal : how do you do that?
<Cpudan80> Ok so
<earlmred> okay, if i boot off of the rescue cd and say boot off of first hard drive, it works fine, if i try to boot off grub on the mbr, i get error 17. any ideas? i have 4 other hard drives in the system as md0, and then i have a highpoint IDE controller that is not being used for anything right now plugged in
<Cpudan80> When playing videos, I get the errror "Your system is too slow to play this file"
<drafael> differentreality, I'm fairly young for my year.. What are you studying?
<Cpudan80> It's an ATI card...
<differentreality> drafael, oh i c... informatics and comminications
<Cpudan80> Im wondering if anyone has any ideas
<differentreality> drafael, what are you gonna study ?
<CaptainMorgan> !journal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<earlmred> /dev/sdc1 is my /, /dev/md0 is /home
<drafael> differentreality, hopefully mechatronics engineering
<Pickblu3> lighttpd or apache, discuss (for small development sandbox)
<intelikey> earlmred yep   get grub and menu.lst to agree with bios on which drive is where
<randoman> k thanks intelikey ill look into those thanks
<differentreality> drafael, you don't know yet? you haven't decided ?
<earlmred> intelikey strange that i can boot off the rescue cd though ... maybe i should rip out the highpoint IDE card
<loaxx>  what file do I look into to find the characters that clear the screen in a specific terminal type?
<soma2> how to uninstall netbeans in gutsy, i install it from other source (not from repository)
<intelikey> earlmred i.e. if you reorder drives in bios then you have to adjust grub accordingly
<drafael> differentreality, first year is general for us: we don't specialize until second, unless you get into an accelerated course
<differentreality> oh i c :)
<Jaice> can anyone help me get xgl support with my radeon 9600?
<differentreality> compleeeeeeetely different educational system drafael ..
<uhci_> soma2 do you installed it fron source?
<macogw> soma2: undo however you installed it.  was it a deb?
<tehdave> how do I determine what version of Python I have installed?
<toastjam> jrib: yeah, I moved the cd drive over to my amd computer (this one) and tried running the installer there just to check... and it did the same thing here.  So I guess it's either the drive or the cd
<drafael> differentreality, haha - have you heard of NCEA? we don't get numerical marks in school :D
<macogw> soma2: if it was  deb, you can remove it with synaptic still.  if it was compiled...umm its java so probably not make uninstall....if you still have the jar it may have a way to do it
<Templer> hi there - have an interesting question about ubuntu -  on mac osx lepoard in ichat 2 people can present stuff to one another as keynote presentation and work remotely on the other person mac i.e. to edit a project etc. anything like this in the pipelin for ubuntu / linux
<deniz_> how do i make wine act like windows xp and not an earlier version of windows?
<differentreality> drafael, when we finish school we have exams... the grade of these exams define in which universtity and which field we are gonna study..
<intelikey> earlmred linux uses phisical addressing,  grub uses bios addressing   kinda a throat cutting contest there.    one alternate solution might be to use UUID addressing in grub
<differentreality> drafael, NCEA? no... tell me about it
<tehdave> deniz_ It should be under winecfg
<earlmred> intelikey my grub shows UUID addresses, this is a fresh install.
<soma2> uhci_: yes, i install it from source not from synaptic
<toastjam> jrib: so I'm burning the iso to a dvd this time, at 1/4th max speed, hopefully I'll have better luck with it
<earlmred> intelikey i just pulled out the raid IDE card, same problem, cannot mount selected partition.
<macogw> tehdave: python --version
<drafael> differentreality, you achieve a standard by passing it, and then higher levels of work get "achievement with merit" or "achievement with excellence"
<Templer> anyone here use remote desktop for gusty gibbon
<macogw> tehdave: you can put --version after pretty much anything
<soma2> macogw: oh no, i install it not from synaptic
<tehdave> macogw thank you
<macogw> soma2: was it from a jar?
<Synx_hm> Anyone had problems installing ubuntu on an Nforce4 board, it wont install grub at all, ive tried sofware raid, dmraid fake raid setup, and even without the raid at all, nothing will work, grub just wont install to the mbr, my mobo keeps going to the network boot mode
<jrib> toastjam: hmm, no spare cd's?  Is it the dvd iso?
<differentreality> drafael,  i see :)
<differentreality> drafael, does this system work good with students ?
<Templer> i heard you can access your desktop from a browser anywhere in the world
<drafael> differentreality, well, it's really, really easy haha - there's heaps and heaps of criticism
<deniz_> tehdave, thx
<drafael> differentreality, I find it fairly impossible to fail
<soma2> macogw: it's from a .sh
<macogw> soma2: thats a shell script.  you can look inside and see what it put where, then remove them
<differentreality> hmm i c :P
<floydian> Anybody who's got experience with Wine and Compiz at the same time?
<macogw> differentreality: edubuntu is made for in schools
<drafael> I like it anyway
<differentreality> :)
<differentreality> it's pretty difficult here...
<Templer> anyone available to advise me on remote desktops for gusty
<tritium> differentreality, drafael:  please stay on topic, or move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<drafael> differentreality, I imagine D: I like my way
<differentreality> heh
<drafael> ok then
<vbabiy_laptop> Templer: what kinda of remote desktop do you need
<differentreality> tritium, ooooook
<macogw> differentreality: it's regular ubuntu with some educational games and maybe dansguardian (blocks inappropriate websites)
<toastjam> jrib: I have plenty of spare cds, but I don't want to troubleshoot CD quality/drive CD reading flakiness/burn speed as possible causes just for a one time install.  so I figure I'll change as many variables as possible
<uhci_> soma2 go to sources folder and type "sudo make remove" it should work, else you will need to inspect a file named "configure" and search named path's in it and erase files manually
<soma2> macogw: all of the folder content ?? is the setup put all the file in the installation folder ??
<vbabiy_laptop> also any one know if Dell will be release and higher end laptops for ubuntu
<differentreality> macogw, i c :) nice... i didn't know that ebuntu existed
<drafael> well, later
<Templer> well want to be able to work on projects with a friend i converted to ubuntu remotely without having to email files over and back
<earlmred> grr
<macogw> soma2: they might be spread around a bit because libraries and different things go in different places
<earlmred> grub is a dirty slut.
<tehdave> rm is the command to remove a file...what's the command to delete a directory and its contents?
<digerati> lol earlmred
<jrib> toastjam: k, I have no experience burning the cd iso to a dvd, but I guess it should work
<macogw> soma2: the sh probably has a "sh whatever.sh --uninstall" or something
<earlmred> tehdave rm.
<jrib> tehdave: rm -r
<tritium> earlmred: keep the channel family friendly, please
<onats> rmdir?
<jrib> !cli > tehdave (read the private message from ubotu)
<macogw> tehdave: rm -r
<digerati> tehdave, rm -rd <dir>
<deniz_> fuk halflife ruined my taskbar
<toastjam> jrib: hope so, off to try it now
<macogw> tehdave: deletes recursively
<soma2> hm.... ic
<deniz_> all my icons r on the right insted of left
<digerati> macogw, i was told -rd
<digerati> am i wrong?
<tritium> !language | deniz_
<ubotu> deniz_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<macogw> digerati: that'll work
<earlmred> !language | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<earlmred> hah.
<macogw> digerati: you can do "man rm" to see what different flags do
<deniz_> ok im sry lol
<Templer> is it called shadow remote access or something
<digerati> macogw, or rm --help
<digerati> :)
<wallabee> .
<onats> is there skype for 64 bit?
<earlmred> okay, who wants to try to help me with grub hating my system
<digerati> onats, why ask that in an ubuntu room?
<onats> digerati, because i'm running 64 bit ubuntu version
<nominal> coll....
<nominal> xD
<macogw> onats: i dont think so
<macogw> onats: check their website though.
<floydian> Anybody who's got experience with Wine and Compiz at the same time?
<Centaur5> What is the best way to share internet to 2 NICs on the same machine? Bridge them or would I have to route NIC 2 to 1 and have 1 go to 0 since the internet is on 0?
<onats> macogw, yeah i checked.. can't find any links to it..
<macogw> onats: then no. but you can use 32bit software on 64bit os's just fine
<soma2> macogw, uhci_, thank's there is the uninstaller shell script on the installation folder, it's solved
<nominal> I want to agree beryl to my O.S.
<nominal> but I don't know how...
<macogw> nominal: if you have gutsy, you want compiz-fusion, not beryl (it's more up to date and stable)
<tritium> nominal: compiz-fusion is enabled by default in the latest stable version of ubuntu (7.10)
<earlmred> okay so i do: grub; root (hd2,0); setup (hd2)
<earlmred> and it installs fine
<earlmred> when i reboot, i get error 17 cannot mount selected partition.
<sw58> if i install ubuntu on my "C" drive and its able to "see" the D drive will I be able to see/or use the files on that partition?
<macogw> sw58: sounds like you're using windows since you call them that.  yes, if you're using gutsy, ntfs partitions should be handled fine
<floydian> nominal : Why don't you install ubuntu 7.10 with Compiz ?
<nominal> I don't know why...
<sw58> cool thatnks... last question...
<floydian> you have to try it mate ;-)
<timboy> anyone here used gstm?
<sw58> on my desktop i have to install 3rd party scsi drivers because im running raid disks when i install winblows i have to instal the drivers from a floppy disk.. will ubuntu require the same?
<floydian> Who's playing WoW on Linux?
<macogw> sw58: um if you google a bit you can see if your raid card is supported
<earlmred> hmm
<macogw> floydian: lots of people who aren't me
<earlmred> i have a feeling acronis screwed with my mbr
<sw58> cool thanks for the help i am looking forward to try this ubuntu out
<earlmred> doing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 now
<earlmred> see what happens.
<intelikey> earlmred don't forget   count=1
<timboy> anyone here used gstm?
<earlmred> intelikey what's count=1 going to do for me
<BadHorsie> where is the DNS information set in ubuntu? it's still in /etc/resolv.conf and set as nameserver 10.0.0.1 ?
<macogw> earlmred: thatd zero-out your 3rd hard drive
<earlmred> 1 wipe?
<earlmred> macogw that's fine, there's nothing on it.
<timboy> trying to figure out how to use it
<intelikey> earlmred keep it from writing zero to the whole disk
<macogw> earlmred: ok.  just checking. htere's a reason people call dd "disk destroyer"
<intelikey> earlmred maybe you better    man dd
<deniz_> y r there so many linux distros?
<KNYlaptop> deniz_, because no one distro is perfect for everyone?
<floydian> macogw : thats great mate ;-) But anyway, do you know, hot they are play the game? I mean, trogh Compiz and Wine or something else?
<Templer> anyone available to assist me with remote desktops
<BadHorsie> specially ubuntu :P
<KNYlaptop> !best | deniz_
<ubotu> deniz_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Templer> advice
<deniz_> well there could be one that has all features of each and u choose during installation
<KNYlaptop> Templer, not if you don't ask your question
<BadHorsie> Templer: just shoot and be patient man.
<toastjam> jrib: yep, that did the trick, was probably just a bad cd.  thanks for the help
<envirocbr> lol @ Thug-life What a name.......
<Templer> well want to be able to work on projects with a friend i converted to ubuntu remotely without having to email files over and back
<KNYlaptop> deniz_, but some people want one that's stripped down and nothing but the bare minimum
<Templer> any suggestions guys?
<macogw> floydian: just wine, i believe. compiz doesnt have anything to do with it, but i think its a fullscreen game, so youd want to turn off compiz anyway.  itd be getting in the way of rendering the game
<deniz_> well wtv, im happy with ubuntu :)
<KNYlaptop> Templer, depends on the project but I would suggest setting up a source control system (such as subversion or similar)
<KNYlaptop> deniz_, you and me both :)
<macogw> Templer: set up a server on whichever comp stays on all the time
<BadHorsie> remote desktops and revisions systems, i'm so lost,lol
<Templer> well say i want to work on a presentation eg powerpoint openoffice after he has done his bit
<floydian> macogw : Soo, the windoved mode is tha main problem od the random-time freezing?
<KNYlaptop> if it's just a single file then I would say just email it :)
<BadHorsie> why not use google docs?
<macogw> floydian: possibly. when i try fullscreen games they tend to "pop out"
<BadHorsie> both can be changing everything there "remotely"
<tehdave> floydian - I run WoW through Wine with nothing else changed when I play, set to fullscreen, and only have an issue with it when I switch desktops, in which case WoW dissapears
<Templer> i just need to get the same view of his desktop that he has on mine
<BadHorsie> tehdave: that's why i use cedega
<Templer> is vnc any good
<KNYlaptop> Templer, yes
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> since i have 500GB drives
<earlmred> do i need to setup a separate /boot partition?
<macogw> Templer: yeah its a standard.  but you know that remote desktop is damn slow right?
<tehdave> BadHorsie: It only happens once in a while, and now that I've figured out what does it (not having any other windows open and trying to get back to the desktop), I can prevent it from ever hapening
<earlmred> or can grub deal with /boot being on a 500GB / ?
<macogw> Templer: you could also try using gobby.  it's a collaborative document editor
<lammy> hi all! can anyone tell me how to integrate gpg-de-/encryption as nautilus-action in gnome !?
<Templer> gobby hmmm sounds good
<floydian> hmm... thx, thats a posible solution, but anyway, do you know what's make the freeztime or what it can be?
<BlackDiamonds> I filed a bug report but no one else looked at it
<BlackDiamonds> what did I do wrong ?
<BlackDiamonds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/173790
<macogw> Templer: gobby is how people who cant get to ubuntu developer summits get their say on the specs being written up
<BadHorsie> where is the DNS information set in ubuntu? it's still in /etc/resolv.conf and set as nameserver 10.0.0.1 ?
<macogw> BlackDiamonds: you ended up at the end of a LONG list of bugs
<BlackDiamonds> macogw, is it simply time then ?
<Templer> pitty its not a simple as via ichat on leporard
<BlackDiamonds> macogw, how do people get their say in how specs are being written up ?
<macogw> BlackDiamonds: basically. there's more bugs than can be attacked simultaneously.  itll probably be looked at for hardy
<macogw> BlackDiamonds: using gobby you can virtually "sit in" on developer summits
<BlackDiamonds> macogw, I filed it under gutsy though
<lammy> is there a nautilus action-script for encryption of files via GPG?
<macogw> BlackDiamonds: it will not be fixed in gutsy.  gutsy is stable.  it will be fixed in hardy.
<macogw> BlackDiamonds: or "should" be fixed in hardy
<macogw> ok im being kicked off irc to learn rails
<macogw> bye
<BlackDiamonds> should I change the filing to hardy ?
<BlackDiamonds> bye
<macogw> BlackDiamonds: only if you tested it in hardy alpha 1
<randoman> hey guys, i just setup ip masquerading, I can ping the client computer from the server with ping -I eth1 192.168.1.200. But I can not ftp or anything to the client computer. Any ideas? I did enable ipv4 in the sysctl.conf file also
<ciclo_> are linux system words encoded in ust8 or ascii?
<ciclo_> are linux system words encoded in utf8 or ascii?
<macogw> BlackDiamonds: you can file that it doesnt work in gutsy, but if its marked for fix/release, it wont be for gutsy updating, itll be for hardy release
<macogw> ciclo_: utf-8 usually, i think
<macogw> ciclo_: try to do as much in utf8 as possible
<astro76> lammy, seahorse will setup right-click items in nautilus for gpg
<CaRtz> !info nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<ciclo_> macogw: if the system's words use ascii, can it save more space?
<lammy> <astro76>: ah thanks - i will try it ...
<timboy> anyone here used gstm? i'm trying to figure out how to use it.
<rubbs> timboy:  I've used it before
<intelikey> so can anyone answer a quick Q about the technical side of this distro ?      what is ubuntu's upstream source ?
<intelikey> or has it now become "a source"
<rubbs> timboy: however, I actually would suggest that you learn the command lines for tunneling, it's actually easier in the long run.
<rubbs> timboy: I can help you a little with that if you want
<timboy> rubbs, i've got a computer on another network and in it's network I want to use it's https port... is there a way to do that?
<oldmanstan> what might be wrong if "sudo ifup eth0" says "no such device" (but i know there's a network adapter, it was working the other day...
<narothepharoh> in a terminal how do you navigate to certain places?
<oldmanstan> narothepharoh: cd /path/you/want/to/go
<toastjam> is there any way to put focus on a desktop icon without using the mouse?
<intelikey> oldmanstan module not inserted
<rubbs> timboy: I'm sure there is... but I'm still a little new myself.  I can try to walk you through what I do incase it can help a little
<intelikey> oldmanstan   ifconfig -a    should list the device if the module is inserted
<toastjam> I'm trying to run the graphical installer with a keyboard but no mouse and don't know the key commands to select the "install" icon
<timboy> ok shoot rubbs
<oldmanstan> intelikey: oh crap, ya know, it's listed as eth1, why would it change suddenly?
<oldmanstan> toastjam: if desktop has focus arrow keys should work
<toastjam> I'm basically mashing keys and nothing happens, unless I hit the screenshot key
<toastjam> oldmanstand: right, but how do I focus on the desktop?
<intelikey> oldmanstan the order in which the hardware is recognized is the order it's listed as
<ganeshhegd1> i installed screensaver plugin on compiz fusion but in ccsm it shows a question mark....
<rubbs> timboy: I first will type in 'ssh username@server.com -D 9999'  That will give you a proxy using the port 9999.  This means that when you direct something to localhost:9999 it will go through that port to your ssh server and then out to the internet on port 9999
<intelikey> oldmanstan there is an app to change it tho
<intelikey> ethtool   or some such
<rubbs> timboy: For example: I need to get around a firewall to use bittorrent
<toastjam> oldmanstan: hmm hit some alt-combo and got it
<oldmanstan> intelikey: thx!
<intelikey> oldmanstan d'nada
<rubbs> timboy: so I will ssh to my computer at home with the following command 'ssh rubbs@myserver.com -D 9999 -R 9876:localhost:6789'
<timboy> rubbs, yeah I get that. what I want to do use port 80 on another computer in the network...
<intelikey> timboy is apache or another web server running on that "other computer" ?
<j0hn__> hey everybody
<rubbs> timboy: ok... easy "ssh username@othercomputer -R portYouWantToConnectLocalhostTo:localhost:80
<rubbs> timboy: in the -R the ports might be switched... I have to look it up again
<j0hn__> i mounted an iso earlier. how do i unmount it?
<intelikey> j0hn__ umount file.iso
<intelikey> j0hn__ if it's on the desktop right click it
<bnalohim> can anyone help me with a problem i have with a disk... one jfs partition, i tried to repair it with gparted but didnt work: Unrecoverable error reading M from /dev/sdb1.  CANNOT CONTINUE.
<narothepharoh> This would be my desktop right? narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$
<timboy> rubbs, ok lol you've lost me... what is the difference in -D and the -R
<j0hn__> intelikey: thanks, i'll give that a try
<rubbs> timboy: oh sorry... ok so the -D is the SOCKS proxy part, but the -R means "Remote forwarding" it means that the port originating form the server, will be forwarded to a computer (localhost) across the second port
<bnalohim> can anyone help me with a problem i have with a disk... one jfs partition, i tried to repair it with gparted but didnt work: Unrecoverable error reading M from /dev/sdb1.  CANNOT CONTINUE. please.. i dont know what to do
<jubilee> Hey, when I scroll on the desktop, the workspaces change. Is there a way to turn this off? I don't want to be switching workspaces every time I bump the scroll wheel...
<randoman> Hey guys, I have  ip masquerading setup, i can ping the clients computer which is a windows machine. but when I go to the clients computer I cant ping the server or get on the internet
<randoman> any ideas
<j0hn__> intelikey: thanks, that worked :)
<timboy> rubbs, i've got to sit here and think to get it right in my mind....
<bnalohim> do you know servers in wich i can get some help with disk or partition problems?
<rubbs> timboy: I understand... It took me a while to figure it out.  but once you get it... it helps a lot... one of the best ways to figure it out is to first use "man ssh"
<narothepharoh> This would be my desktop right? narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$
<rubbs> timboy: That will tell you the specific syntax of ssh
<tehdave> narothepharoh: that's your home folder...your desktop folder is ~/Desktop
<jubilee> How do I change how I move between workspaces???
<intelikey> randoman ##windows  might be more helpful   seeing that it's probably the client that needs work.
<rubbs> timboy: I'm guessing that you want to serf the web but going through another computer before going to the internet right?
<narothepharoh> tehdave: how do i navagate there
<tehdave> cd Desktop or cd ~/Desktop
<timboy> rubbs, so if i do this command 'ssh rubbs@myserver.com -D 9999 -R 9876:localhost:6789'      port 9999 will be port 9876 and port 6789?
<intelikey> randoman i don't do windows,  but you need to set the linux boxes ip as the default gateway
<randoman> ok
<randoman> with the route command?
<intelikey> on the client    windows box   ^
<randoman> yeah I have that done on the windows computer
<timboy> well actually. I'll post my question from the vmware section. I have a network with esx on it and i have directed to one of the vm's an ip with ubuntu and ssh. my esx server on the local net is .5 and my ubuntu on local net is .17. I was wondering if I could tunnel through onto my ubuntu box using gstm and access the web interface from here on remotely.?
<timboy> rubbs, ^^^
<randoman> the default gateway is 192.168.1.104
<intelikey> if you have ipmasq running on the linux "server" box  and ipv4 forwarding enabled   then the rest is up to the client
<randoman> ok
<yrlnry_> I want a program for ubuntu that will simulate simple analog circuits with capacitors and inductors and stuff like that.
<randoman> its weird that I can ping it
<rubbs> timboy: if that's the case here's a simple way to do it.  "ssh username@othercomputer -R 80:localhost:8080"
<yrlnry_> Any recommendations?>
<brunoskrebs> hi I am trying to mount a folder from a debian server with my ubuntu
<brunoskrebs> I type this:
<brunoskrebs> sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.117/shares /mnt/share
<intelikey> randoman well one other thing to consider    iptables      if you have things firewalled out you may be blocking the lan as well as the world     just a thought.
<narothepharoh> I am on desktop. how do i run a program from there?
<randoman> hummm
<brunoskrebs> and it says this:
<brunoskrebs> Anonymous login successful
<brunoskrebs> 11182: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<randoman> yeah very true
<timboy> rubbs, ok and that will do what? i'll be able to go to localhost port 80 and it will be .5's port 80 on the network?
<jubilee> How do I go about changing how I switch between workspaces? I don't want to be accidentally switching via scroll all the time...
<bnalohim> install imwheal
<rubbs> timboy: no... you will set your browser to connect to localhost port 8080 and then all your information will be forwarded through the server's port 80
<rubbs> timboy: at least that's what I understand it as.
<rubbs> timboy: admittedly I'm still somewhat new at this
<jubilee> bnalohim, me?
<narothepharoh> I am on desktop. how do i run a program from there?
<tehdave> narothepharoh: what program are you trying to run?
<rico> hey
<rico> I'm having problems installing VM player
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, alt+f2
<timboy> ok thx rubbs i'll give it a whirl. thx! ;)
<Chris_Pikul> I have an error installing the actual OS. I'm using the alternate text based but it cannot detect and mount my external CD/DVD/BURNER.
<rubbs> timboy: no problem... sorry if I got something a little wrong...but if you read the man pages and sit and think it will work for you... that's how I figured it out
<tehdave> MasterShrek: thank you for teaching me the "run" command XD
<rubbs> timboy: let me know how it goes
<MasterShrek> Chris_Pikul, how new is the hardware?
<MasterShrek> tehdave, =D
<narothepharoh> tehdave: i downloaded flash player from adobe in the tar.gz i unpacked im in desktop where i extracted and im writing what it says to write on the website but no work
<Chris_Pikul> Hold on....
<marx2k_> Quick question... hope someone has an answer.. :) Does anyone know a command that will allow me (in terminal) to view current connections of the computer  (like netstat) but also see the in/out transfer speeds to each connection?
<Chris_Pikul> LG Super Multi External, dated for November 2006
<MasterShrek> Chris_Pikul, try checking the cd for defects (one of the options at the cd boot menu)
<tehdave> narothepharoh: it gives you an error when you try to use ./configure?
<Chris_Pikul> Check the CD-TOM integrity was tried but it cannot mount the device and theres the PCMCIA Dialog first.
<MasterShrek> tehdave, you dont ./configure the flash plugin, it doesnt come with source code
<astro76> narothepharoh, just install the flashplugin-nonfree package, it's already in ubuntu (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree)
<tehdave> MasterShrek: ah, was unaware...I've been using the flashplugin-nonfree -_-
<MasterShrek> Chris_Pikul, try burning another copy maybe, other than that i dunno what to tell you
<dmakalsky> Hi, what's the best voip client software for ubuntu ?
<tehdave> I'm learning XD
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, why not just use flash from the repositories?
<astro76> dmakalsky, ekiga comes installed by default
<Chris_Pikul> Well it seems to be hardware issue, because its a USB external and it fails on finding Hardware.
<earlmred> grr
<earlmred> this grub thing is killing me
<earlmred> now i just have a blinking cursor
<MasterShrek> oh, usb external...hmm, not really sure on that Chris_Pikul, never installed using one of those before
<Chris_Pikul> Yeah thats the problem lol. Cause my internals broken.
<MasterShrek> Chris_Pikul, pull the external out of its case and put it in your pc for the install =P
<narothepharoh> astro76: it says its the newest version but yahoo is still asking for the adobe plugin
<rubbs> timboy:  I don't know if this will help, but I just remembered something: -R means that the data will start at the remote machine and end where you point it (in our cases it's the localhost part),  -L means that the port originates on your machine and gets forwarded to the server.  If you're trying to get information from the Internet that you want to go through the server use -R if you are trying to send something out to the internet from your computer us
<rubbs> e -L
<astro76> narothepharoh, where, have a link?
<j0hn__> i installed something from an extracted package from sourceforge (using "make install"), how do i uninstall it?
<rubbs> timboy: somewhat complicated, but it might help a little
<MasterShrek> make uninstall
<j0hn__> oh
<j0hn__> lol
<DG19075> j0hn_: make uninstall
<j0hn__> thanks
<FluxD> j0hn__: sudo make uninstall
<Chris_Pikul> Lol. RIGHT! As if that would work. Anybody have anyideas on the PCMCIA Rescource range?
<`blackmk4> what would cause extremely slow lan transfer speeds?
<`blackmk4> i can only get 400k/s from one to the other
<MasterShrek> Chris_Pikul, how about is there a way to disable pcmcia from the kernel line?
<`blackmk4> but both are able to pull 2mb/s off internet downloads
<narothepharoh> astro 76:I mean comcast is giving me the error here is the link but i dont know if you will see it because its my login page
<narothepharoh> http://www6.comcast.net/a/
<MasterShrek> Chris_Pikul, check f2, f3 and f4 from the cd boot menu and look for something to disable that
<Chris_Pikul> Theres a way to add to the rescource range.
<timboy> rubbs, ok i'll keep trying thanks a ton!!!
<grazz> did the ubuntu dev team add any mmc improvements to the kernel?
<Chris_Pikul> I can execute shell, but I wouldn't know what to add.
<teslacoil> say, I have the java runtime environment installed via synaptic, but firefox isn't wanting to admit it
<teslacoil> oh, uh, let me try restarting
<LimCore> jrib: this method of installing flash failed
<LimCore> jrib: basing on  libflashplayer.so .mozilla/plugins/   firefox still complains it needs plugins
<teslacoil> nope, still not seeing it. where do I go to enable it or what's needing to be done?
 * LimCore bitchslaps adobe devels
<rubbs> timboy: no problem.  I found some of the websites I used too :  http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2001/02/23/wep.html   and   http://realprogrammers.com/hack/SSH/tunneling.html
<Cpudan80> LimCore: What version are you using?
<Cpudan80> Gutsy?
<astro76> narothepharoh, I can login too actually, seems to be working
<LimCore> Cpudan80: 7.10 on amd64
<rubbs> timboy: there were a few others... but these were the most helpful to me.
<Cpudan80> LimCore: Flash is always iffy on x86_64
<Chris_Pikul> Oh by the way PCMCIA shouldn't matter cause I'm not using a laptop.
<earlmred> okay, can somebody help me out with grub? i can only boot via the rescue cd, i've tried lots of combinations for root()
<Cpudan80> LimCore: Did you install restricted extras ?
<jrib> LimCore: yeah, because you need to use nspluginwrapper on amd64.  You should use 32bit ubuntu if you do not have a good reason to use 64bit
<earlmred> but i either get "cannot mount selected partition" or "partition does not exist"
<jrib> !flash64 > limcore (read the private message from ubotu)
<Cpudan80> jrlb: Wrong
<Cpudan80> You SHOULD use x86_64
<Cpudan80> Flash works fine in Gutsy -- didn't work right in Fiesty
<jrib> Cpudan80: you can tell me why you believe so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LimCore> jrib: I tried following steps there, and it also failed
<LimCore> Cpudan80: yes I have
<jrib> LimCore: you need to be more specific since that wiki has more than one way to install flash
<LimCore> jrib: nswrapper and installed all "flash"+"adobe" packages from synaptic, and still firefox asks me to install missing plugins, I click to install them, I choose real flash (adobe), and click OK, then firefox says it is already installed. repeated several times with closing all firefoxes in between
<Cpudan80> LimCore: How about flashplugin-nonfree ?
<jrib> LimCore: did you run the nspluginwrapper commands?
<LimCore> jrib: of course not
<LimCore> do I look like a mind reader?
<Cpudan80> jrib: I really don't think that is required on Gutst
<Cpudan80> Gutsy
<Cpudan80> It was definitely required in Feisty...
<jrib> LimCore: you don't have to be sarcastic, especially since the wiki page tells you to run them
 * LimCore ohyeahthatisuserfriendly
<tritium> LimCore: please be courteous
<jrib> Cpudan80: atm it is because flashplugin-nonfree is broken
 * LimCore runs the magic command
<Cpudan80> Why does ubuntu insist on pushing 64 bit firefox?
<LimCore> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<Cpudan80> Why not default to x86 ?
<LimCore> one secod, I will cleanup the mess I made with tersting
<balzac> hello
<m1r0> hello
<bnalohim> hi
<intelikey> Cpudan80 you have a k8 system installed ?
<balzac> I'm trying to figure out the Apache server that comes with Gutsy Gibbon
<jrib> LimCore: try the path to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/.  The nspluginwrapper home page probably has more verbose instructions.  I have to go now, good night
<Cpudan80> intelikey: k8 ?
<Cpudan80> intelikey: I have x86 and x86_64 systems
<balzac> Is there a place that documents how it is set up?
<bnalohim> can anyone help me with a problem i have with a disk... one jfs partition, dosnt mount..
<Cpudan80> !apache | balzac
<ubotu> balzac: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<balzac> thanks
<LimCore> jrib: cu
<Cpudan80> balzac: just follow the steps, should work ok -- it's not hard to setup
<earlmred> okay, trying install again, with all drives unplugged, and boot drive plugged into SATA1
<earlmred> if that doesn't work i'm giving up
<MrObvious> Is Ubuntu 7.04 the latest?
<balzac> I've already got all of that installed, I'm just trying to figure out how it's configured so I can use it.
<MrObvious> I haven't used Linux in a while
<Nvrnight> I have just installed ubuntu, during bootup after the loading bar gets past 100%, my screen shuts off like the system is going into standby
<RxDx> MrObvious, no.. Ubuntu 7.10 is the lastest
<balzac> Also, I don't see phpmyadmin anywhere...
<Nvrnight> anyone know how to fix this?
<_MattB> what tool do you use to create a software raid5 array that can grow later by adding disks?
<earlmred> _MattB mdadm
<MrObvious> Okay, so can I update or do I have to format?
<balzac> I'll do some reading, but it's not a very user-friendly installation for apache beginners
<heatmzzr> what is the irc command to leave a server but not the client?
<Cpudan80> balzac: You have to add phpmyadmin seperate
<earlmred> balzac apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Cpudan80> balzac: Real men execute the SQL from the terminal
<balzac> I think I already did that through synaptic
<MrObvious> heatmzzr: It might be /disconnecct
<MrObvious> *disconnect
<earlmred> or you can do uh
<_MattB> thx
<earlmred> apt-get install xampp
<Cpudan80> balzac: It installs to http://localhost/phpmyadmin I think
<earlmred> if you want all of that stuff already installed
<heatmzzr> thanks Mr
<Cpudan80> might be phpMyAdmin
<MrObvious> YW>
<earlmred> not that i'd use xampp.
<intelikey> heatmzzr generally close the window that's connected to that server   /close
<MrObvious> intelikey: I win. lol.
<theremper> hello is this where I can ask a ubuntu question
<esoterik> no
<tritium> theremper: yes
<intelikey> MrObvious was there a competition ?
 * tritium scolds esoterik 
<Cpudan80> theremper: Yes......
<LimCore> help -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47657/
<balzac> earlmred: what's wrong with xxamp?
<MrObvious> intelikey: Always. :p
<balzac> less configurable?
<intelikey> MrObvious then you win,   i don't compete
<earlmred> balzac you're only going to be updating the various components when xampp makes a new release.
<earlmred> balzac rather than being able to do them individually
<balzac> I think that most people are going for Apache, PHP, MySQL and they want phpmyadmin too
<makuseru> what is the command to mount a drive?
<LimCore> Can anyone help with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47657/ ?
<MrObvious> intelikey: I'm just kidding. :)
<earlmred> balzac so apt-get install apache php mysql phpmyadmin
<theremper> cool ok I installed a new graphics card and was able to setup the driver but the login screens resolution is not right what can I do
<some_idiot> how small can I get an ubuntu installati tno be? (I want to install it on a hd that has only 250MB)
<intelikey> makuseru mount /dev/<devicenode> <mountpoint>
<peepsalot> is there any software that makes it easy to sync up settings between a laptop and desktop?
<balzac> earlmred, that's too much responsibility for me to keep up with, plus piecemeal updates will break your applications
<makuseru> intelikey: thanks
<Nvrnight> I have just installed ubuntu, during bootup after the loading bar gets past 100%, my screen shuts off like the system is going into standby
<LimCore> is 32 linux for amd64 fucked up?    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47657/
<Cpudan80> theremper: Rebuild your xorg.conf file
<Nvrnight> anyone know how to fix this?
<earlmred> balzac uh, if you write crappy code, then yes.
<scguy318> LimCore: no
<intelikey> makuseru depending on the fs type you may want to    man mount    for options
<theremper> hmm how do I do that
<LimCore> Nvrnight: perhaps try some forum, or file a bug?
<earlmred> balzac and you can't keep up with run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade nightly?
<LimCore> scguy318: then wtf is that
<Cpudan80> theremper: Open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look at the info at the top
<earlmred> balzac run a script to do it :)
<Cpudan80> Should say something about it being a temp one, and to run some command
<peepsalot> !ohmy @ LimCore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy @ limcore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peepsalot> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * LimCore searches
<LimCore> !ohmyu | peepsalot
<earlmred> !language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmyu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<earlmred> !language @ peepsalot
<LimCore> !ohmy | peepsalot
<ubotu> peepsalot: please see above
<scguy318> LimCore: it says your util-linux is broken
<Cpudan80> Don't play with the bot!
<intelikey> peepsalot it the pipe symbol not the at sign
<theremper> it said permission denied
<scguy318> LimCore: that's probably a reason why aptitude suggested the action
<LimCore> scguy318: why / how to fix it
<earlmred> !language | peepsalot
<ubotu> peepsalot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<earlmred> :)
<peepsalot> ok i get it
<earlmred> !ohmy | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LimCore> owned
<Cpudan80> theremper: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<balzac> phpmyadmin is already installed
<Cpudan80> balzac: The folder for it is /srv/phpmyadmin I think
<balzac> but http://localhost/phpmyadmin gives me nothing
<balzac> oh, thakns
<tritium> LimCore: watch it
<esoterik> balzac: did the phpmyadmin configure apache at the end of its install?
<theremper> Cpudan80 ok now what do I do
<earlmred> alright, last try on ubuntu for the night
<earlmred> sigh.
<balzac> esoterik, I hope so
<earlmred> unplugged my 4 other drives that were going to be the raid array, put the boot drive on sata 1
<Cpudan80> theremper: Does it say "This is an emergency configuration file, run .... to update? "
<esoterik> balzac: it would have popped up a blue screen and had you select your apache version to configure automatically
<Cpudan80> Should say it in a comment (#) block near the top
<theremper> E325: ATTENTION
<theremper> Found a swap file by the name "/etc/X11/.xorg.conf.swp"
<theremper>           owned by: root   dated: Sat Nov 10 20:13:02 2007
<theremper>          file name: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theremper>           modified: YES
<theremper>          user name: root   host name: theremper-desktop
<theremper>         process ID: 6628
<theremper> While opening file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<theremper>              dated: Sat Dec  8 13:28:05 2007
<theremper>       NEWER than swap file!
<esoterik> balzac: try looking up how to manually configure it, generally just a symlink from your /var/www/ folder to the /usr or whatever folder phpmyadmin installs to
<Cpudan80> theremper: Don't paste
<earlmred> theremper rafb.net/paste
<balzac> there's nothing in my srv dir
<peepsalot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<earlmred> balzac cd /; find . | grep phpmyadmin
<balzac> I've done the manual configuration once before
<kristjans> Hello. Does anybody know of any newbie-friendly application that would show detected computer hardware in an understandable format?
<j2daosh> ok, i have a problem. I accidently renamed my entire mp3 folder f***ed up characters and now I cant delete them because it says it cant read the info... doing an ls on the directory looks like ascii art... thats how bad i screwed the pooch. How do i delete these files? rm -f * doesn't work, rm * doesn't work either
<Clinton__> j2daosh: why not rename each of the files back to something useful?
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: Can you just remove the whole directory?
<j2daosh> nope, won't let me remove the directory
<j2daosh> cant rename them because it cant open them
<Clinton__> j2daosh: what can't open them?
<edward_> hi, anyone help me?
<j2daosh> anything
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<j2daosh> windows/linux, nothing
<Clinton__> j2daosh: not likely anything
<earlmred> j2daosh put the name in quotes.
<j2daosh> ok ill try that dan
<Cpudan80> tritium: Can you unquiet theremper ?
<tritium> !paste | theremper
<Cpudan80> theremper: Ok - the folder should be in /var/www
<ubotu> theremper: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theremper> ok now I am lost
<Cpudan80> theremper: why?
<balzac> Here's another thing I'm confused by - the "sites-available" and "sites-enabled" directories
<edward_> when i tried to connect to remove server using gftp, "Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer " comes.  kindly suggest me
<j2daosh> root@Dark_Tower ~ recent ~  11:20 PM$ rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<earlmred> balzac sites-available is the config for all of your sites.
<j2daosh> opps
<theremper> ok  I opened the config file now what do I do
<balzac> ok
<earlmred> balzac making a symlink to one of those sites from sites-enabled, enables the site.
<LimCore> how to install opera on ubuntu amd64
<j2daosh> root@Dark_Tower ~ recent ~  11:20 PM$ rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<j2daosh> rmdir: missing operand
<j2daosh> Try `rmdir --help' for more information.
<j2daosh> thats what it gives me dan
<earlmred> j2daosh you need the name of the directory there too.
<balzac> so I need to dupe that file and replace all the parameters for a new directory ?
<j2daosh> oh crap
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: You gotta give it the name of the directory
<j2daosh> lol
<_MattB> how can i setup an iSCSI target on ubutu desktop?
<Clinton__> j2daosh: what is the name of the directory?
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: rmdir --..... directory
<j2daosh> root@Dark_Tower ~ recent ~  11:20 PM$ rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /music/recent/
<j2daosh> rmdir: /music/recent/: Device or resource busy
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: do it as sudo
<j2daosh> notice the 'root'
<earlmred> sudo rm -f /music/recent/
<theremper> cpudan80: what do I do with the config file
<Clinton__> j2daosh: what is the device?
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: or - do ps -ax | grep /music/recent/ and kill the process holding that open
<j2daosh> i still need to sudo if im root?
<earlmred> j2daosh rm -f /music/recent/
<j2daosh> ps -ax|grep /music/recent
<scguy318> j2daosh: no
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: No, running as root is dangerous
<earlmred> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<j2daosh> oops, wrong window
<theremper> ok how do I reconfigre xorg
<Cpudan80> theremper: It tells you at the top of the file
<intelikey> j2daosh device is busy    either there is something still accessing it.   or...    something is still accessing it...
<theremper> the sudo thing
<j2daosh> nothing is accessing that directory though
<Cpudan80> theremper: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<earlmred> j2daosh ps -ax | grep music
<intelikey> earlmred no dash there
<intelikey> earlmred probably still works  but it gripes about it.
<earlmred> intelikey it'll work either way.
<j2daosh> root@Dark_Tower ~ recent ~  11:26 PM$ ps ax|grep music
<TheDoc> Anyone might have an idea as to why ubuntu is sending the machine into a blackscreen of death after the initial loading screen after selecting install?
<j2daosh> 25835 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep music
<j2daosh> root@Dark_Tower ~ recent ~  11:26 PM$
<intelikey> j2daosh not for much longer tho.
<TheDoc> ram issue? hdd? bad cd?
<earlmred> j2daosh are you trying to remove the ~ recent ~ directory?
<j2daosh> yep
<earlmred> j2daosh you know, the directory that you're INSIDE of?
<j2daosh> trying to remove /music/recent
<j2daosh> oh
<j2daosh> dang it
<intelikey> :)
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: lol
<earlmred> :)
<j2daosh> sometimes i feel REALLY stupid
<Cpudan80> Why do you have those weird ~s in your path?
<earlmred> well there we go
<j2daosh> but in my defense, i haven't had enough coffee yet
<earlmred> intelikey i removed all of the drives, put the boot drive on sata 1, and grub installed properly.
<earlmred> sigh.
<j2daosh> cpudan, its just my bashrc
<Cpudan80> you should have like user@host:/path/
<earlmred> now i just have to hack xorg.conf to display with my 8800gts.
<scguy318> Cpudan80: ~ = home directory
<earlmred> since installer detects nv driver, but nv won't work.
<TheDoc> Anyone might have an idea as to why ubuntu is sending the machine into a blackscreen of death after the initial loading screen after selecting install?
<Cpudan80> scguy318: oh right
<Cpudan80> !patience | TheDoc
<ubotu> TheDoc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scguy318> TheDoc: X may have failed, try safe graphics
<intelikey> earlmred ummm might be some docs that would help   /msg ubotu ati     maybe
<j2daosh>  PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
<j2daosh> im just using ~ as seperators
<TheDoc> Cpudan80: Yeah, i know. i'm in a rush to fix that box :/ sorry folks
<TheDoc> scguy318: thanks.
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I create a new locale ?
<SkyBlue> ubuntu?
<neur1> is the Enlightenment Desktop available in 7.10? (repos)
<earlmred> lets see how the vesa driver likes being fed 2560x1600 as a resolution.
<earlmred> yeah, it hated that.
<intelikey> neur1   apt-cache search Enlightenment
<j2daosh> that rmdir didn't work
<neur1> k
<j2daosh> can i not use that on a mounted directory?
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: ...
<intelikey> j2daosh is there files in it ?
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: No!
<j2daosh> yeah
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: You can't rmdir a mount point...
<j2daosh> oh i cant use that on a mounted dir
<j2daosh> crap
<Cpudan80> sudo umount <mount>
<j2daosh> well im not removing the mount point
<j2daosh> im removing a directory under it
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> hrm....
<edward_> hi
<Cpudan80> dunno then
<intelikey> j2daosh in the first place rmdir is not the app of choice for dirs with files     rm -r   is   in the second place if something is mounted on a dir then you can't rm the dir
<boost_> hi,all
<earlmred> oh that's neat
<earlmred> my mouse doesn't work in X.
<earlmred> sigh.
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47660/
<j2daosh> that is what my directory looks like now
<j2daosh> and it wont let me delete those files that used to be music mp3's
<earlmred> http://rafb.net/p/jkE7Je83.html <- any ideas why my mouse isn't working?
<earlmred> it's a USB mouse.
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: what the hell...?
<intelikey> j2daosh heh kewl !    :)
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47661/
<j2daosh> there
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: do ls -l and see who owns those files
<j2daosh> better view of that
<j2daosh> already done dan
<tritium> !enter | j2daosh
<ubotu> j2daosh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heatmzzr> what is the command to go to a website when your in terminal?
<heatmzzr> did I ask that right
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: Look at those timestamps... that's weird
<tritium> heatmzzr: almost.  s/your/you're
<j2daosh> yeah... all i have to say is for all you up and coming prl guru's... be very very careful with regex and rename...
<j2daosh> s/prl/perl
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: rofl --- rm -rf * didn't work?
<j2daosh> nope
<heatmzzr> tritium, while in terminal-- not graphical..
<intelikey> j2daosh why did you reverse the list ?      not that it matters...
<simplechat> Cpudan80, sudo rm -rf /
<simplechat> :)
<tritium> heatmzzr: yes, I know.  Just answering your question about whether you asked it right.
<j2daosh> root@Dark_Tower ~ recent ~  11:34 PM$ rm -rf *
<j2daosh> rm: invalid option --
<Cpudan80> simplechat: Yes - that's it!
<j2daosh> Try `rm ./'-    (  )-(.'' to remove the file `-    (  )-(.'.
<j2daosh> Try `rm --help' for more information.
<j2daosh> intelikey: no reason, just used to doing the ltr
<heatmzzr> but do you have the answer. lol
<tritium> !enter | j2daosh
<ubotu> j2daosh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<intelikey> j2daosh sudo rm -rf -- *
<tritium> j2daosh: please don't make me remind you _yet_ again
<j2daosh> tritium, formatting is key there guy
<intelikey> the -- might protect the file names
<rico> I just downloaded ATI drivers from AMD for Linix, its in a .run format, how do i install them?
<j2daosh> intelikey: the '-'s are in the filenames
<tritium> j2daosh: you know not to paste here.  Use pastebin.
<intelikey> j2daosh yes and   -- should make rm ignore them
<alsadk10> :-)
<hRJJ5WgXb4wY> irc.rizon.net
<j2daosh> who is this trituim guy?
<alsadk10> ãÇ ÑÇíßã Ýí ÇæÈæäÊæÇ
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: Staff
<rico> did any1 read my question?
<Yopu> query %s
<simplechat> rico, chmod +x them and ./run them
<j2daosh> great
<rico> umm, chmod?
<heatmzzr> tritium is it htp?
<intelikey> j2daosh the one that will soon ban you from the channel.  not that you really want to know.
<simplechat> rico, hae you ./ run any files before?
<j2daosh> ok, intelikey, you were saying to use the --?
<rico> no
<tritium> heatmzzr: http
<rico> i just installed Ubuntu yesterday
<intelikey> j2daosh yes
<j2daosh> ok, ill give that a shot
<janine> bonjour
<alsadk10> HOW MUCH vga i need to run compiz on ubuntu?
<alsadk10> ?
<Yopu> i just installed yesterday too
<Cpudan80> alsadk10: You need a decent card, nothing too special
<alsadk10> ?
<Cpudan80> alsadk10: 64 MB video ram will run it
<simplechat> rico, say its test.run, you run chmod +x test.run (enter) ./test.run
<some_idiot> how small can I get an ubuntu installatio nto be? ( I don't care if it's desktop or server i just wnat ti to be under 250Megabytes)
<alsadk10> is 32 vga enough ?
<simplechat> alsadk10, you are not making sense.
<tritium> some_idiot: that's not enough.  You need around 2 GB.
<earlmred> that's strange
<Lumpy^> what are oplocks in samba are for?
<some_idiot> tritium: what distro can i get intalled in under 250MB?
<earlmred> ubuntu crashes unless i specify nosplash
<pooyak> hi there
<Cpudan80> some_idiot: gentoo
<simplechat> some_idiot, very small? how big is ubuntu_minimal ?
<Cpudan80> just pick very few things!
<earlmred> also, X isn't working with my mouse at the moment, a razer copperhead.
<tritium> some_idiot: this channel is for ubuntu, not other distros
<pooyak> I have a hard drive with 4 primary partitions and some free space
<alsadk10> ok what i want for compiz?
<intelikey> some_idiot i have trimmed ubuntu to 94m  but you can't install it that small  have to install about 180 and trim it.
<simplechat> some_idiot, dsl, puppy linux
<j2daosh> woot woot! finally got all those files out. I had to load up my linux box just to delete these things... windows sucks :P
<pooyak> is there an easy way to move one of these partitions inside an extended without loosing data?
<rico> do u mean in terminal simpplechat?
<simplechat> rico, yep
<heatmzzr> tritium from the terminal window, if I wanted to go to playboy.com what would i type (obviously getting back nothing but text)?
<mahiti> hi, when i try to coneect remote host using gFTP, the following error comes.
<mahiti> Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer
<Cpudan80> j2daosh: You weren't even in linux when you were asking those questions?
<mahiti> guide me
<tritium> heatmzzr: please don't use porn URLs here
<intelikey> some_idiot dsl is a distro that fits in 50mb   but the packaging system leaves some to be desired
<j2daosh> no i gave up on windows, booted into linux and then came in here to find out how to hook it up
<Lumpy^> hey, anyone familer with samba and windows xp networking?
<simplechat> Cpudan80, how can one be "in" linux?
<heatmzzr> ok tritium how bout barneythepurpledinasour.com then
<bobgill> Can someone help me with a proper search command, I am trying to find a file that contains a phrase, ie., trying to find "good song" and I know it's somewhere in there but nothing shows up
<earlmred> well, that's interesting
<Cpudan80> simplechat: booted into
<earlmred> unplugged the mouse and plugged back in
<bobgill> I have tried find
<earlmred> and it works
<some_idiot> intelikey: when I actually install that to HD; it expands to like 300 MB
<intelikey> j2daosh congrats.
<simplechat> Cpudan80, is there a hollow linux around in the antarctic?
<suselover> hi can anyone tell mewhy my internet(dsl) connection breaks up automatically?
<intelikey> some_idiot which ?
<j2daosh> haha intelikey
<simplechat> Cpudan80, different meaning :)
<Cpudan80> tritium: pm
<simplechat> suselover, is your router overheating?
<suselover> no
<varicello> why the videos in google videos don't be loading completely in my computer?
<balzac> I didn't find PEAR as an ubuntu package - I'm using default repositories
<jesse_> anyone using the gnome manmenu in here?
<some_idiot> intelikey: I did a dsl -> HD install; it took like 700MB unpacked in the end
<suselover> it never happens in suse
<Cpudan80> suselover: set the MTU to something like 1500
<rico> chmod +x \rico\My downloads\ati-driver-installer-7-11-x86.86_64.run
<j2daosh> ok, well dan/intelikely, thank you for your help
<rico> i typed that in and it didnt work
<suselover> sudo pppoeconf ?
<intelikey> some_idiot dsl ?    i think you installed dsl as full debian
<buttercups> rico, sudo bash ati-driver-installer-7-11-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy,  you want to create .deb packages from that file
<some_idiot> intelikey: maybe I did, I choose '3' for install to HD; and it didn't ask me which packges i wnated, which I didn't wnat ... and it expanded to 700MB
<Samurai_Dan> Any Alsa in ubuntu help ? no response from Alsa channel
<buttercups> rico, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide, method 2 good buddy
<simplechat> rico, what exactly did it say?
<Cpudan80> Samurai_Dan: Yes... I have alsa mixer -- what's up?
<intelikey> some_idiot dsl can be installed on hd in about 50m  i have done it.       and it has an option to convert it to debian which makes it a more or less normal debian install,
<RYsh> Hello. My ubuntu doesn't receive default route via dhcp
<rico> chmod: cannot access `ricoMy': No such file or directorychmod: cannot access`downloadsati-driver-installer-7-11-x86.86_64.run': No such file or directory
<RYsh> I have auto eth1
<RYsh> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<RYsh>  in /etc/network/interfaces
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, how do you know
<intelikey> some_idiot but back to your origenal Q,  i would still reccomend installing ubuntu-server  and then trimming some fat if needed
<rico> ive installed wine, and want to have the ATI drivers ready so any game i run in wine will have the drivers to run
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, I have no default route in ip route output
<Drakaen> is there a way to use a windows wireless driver without needing to DL ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> some_idiot or debian etch server
<Cpudan80> Drakaen: no
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, what version of Ubuntu are you using
<MrObvious> Drakaen: What wireless adapter do you have?
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, gutsy
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, in Gutsy by default, you use NetworkManger... are you using server or desktop?
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, and when I do dhclient - it receives
<Preda> greetings all, is there any windowed wifi statistics program?
<Drakaen> MrObvious: Trendnet TEW-424UB
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, desktop, but I manage it via ssh
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, it's not convenient for me to use any gui tool to confic networking
<Drakaen> i cant seem to get the driver instaklled and ndiswrapper isnt on my distro
<RYsh> *config
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, thats fine... but if you are using NteworkManager.. you do not need to modify anything in /etc/network/interfaces....
<Kr0ntab> thats fine...
<scguy318> Drakaen: ndiswrapper is in Ubuntu
<scguy318> Drakaen: do you have your universe repo enabled?
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, what is NetworkManager? Is it gui tool?
<Drakaen> i dont know...
<MrObvious> Drakaen: Can you hook the device up via an ethernet cable temporarily?
<scguy318> Drakaen: System -> Admin -> Software Sources and see
<Drakaen> not at the location here...
<scguy318> Drakaen: explain
<Kr0ntab> yes...  RYsh, can you paste the contents of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Kr0ntab> in pastebin please
<huff3r> i have network manager, for windows...  shows me what devices are on my network,,,  router, compers, cableboxes, etc...   ip addresses macs
<MrObvious> scguy318: I think he was answering my question.
<Drakaen> im running vista here now.... my system is to far from the wireless router to connect via ethernet cable
<scguy318> MrObvious: what was it? I saw that Drakaen was asking about ndiswrapper and a driver
<mnemonica> Shumbudy halpz! Trying to install something not found in synaptic (trying to get my wacom tablet to work), I can configure everything fine (sudo ./configure) but when I attempt command: make    I get this: ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47663/
<MrObvious> scguy318: I asked if he could hook up an ethernet cable.
<scguy318> Drakaen: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto for offline install
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, and also /etc/network/interfaces in pastebin...
<scguy318> MrObvious: ah
<mnemonica> Thoughts, anybody?
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, second..
<MrObvious> Drakaen: After doing the whole NDiswrapper offline thing, do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2077497
<Drakaen> k...
<pdroy> Hi all, can I upgrade directly from 6.06 to 7.10
<MrObvious> mnemonica: What are you trying to compile?
<MrObvious> pdroy: No, 6.06 -> 7.04 -> 7.10
<MrObvious> pdroy: And that may not work 100%
<mnemonica> MrObvious, expresskeys
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, http://cut.and.paste.org/index.php?id=1704
<scguy318> Drakaen: personally I would just stick with the wiki guide
<astro76> pdroy, also 6.06 to 8.04 will be a supported upgrade path
<MasterShrek> astro76, is that for sure?
<intelikey> mnemonica looks like you need to install xserver-xorg-dev    maybe that the name ?
<MasterShrek> i never heard one way or another if it was actually going to happen, i heard they were going to try to or something
<astro76> MasterShrek, that's what I'm told, it makes sense to need to support upgrade from LTS to LTS
<MasterShrek> i agree astro76
<pdroy> thanks MrObvious and astro76
<MrObvious> mnemonica: Did you follow this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2418144&postcount=4
<Cpudan80> astro76: When in is 8.04 due out?
<MrObvious> pdroy: YW.
<scguy318> Cpudan80: April 08
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: I'd guess April.
<Drakaen> also... is there a way to run windows within ubuntu if there is a copy of widows on the HD?
<scguy318> Drakaen: sure, a VM product like VMware or Virtualbox
<Cpudan80> Drakaen: You can VM it, but that's about it
<MrObvious> Drakaen: qEMU, but you'll have to install to another location.
<mnemonica> intelikey: Yeah, just looked that up in synaptic... Not installed... installing. I'll let everyone know how it goes.
<Dr_willis_> Drakaen,  vmware or virtual box can sort of do it.. but it may not be a good idea
<MrObvious> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, yer configs look good...
<Cpudan80> Aren't they changing the color scheme or something in 8.04 ?
<mnemonica> MrObvious: Nope, ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-240019.html     Doin' that.
<Dr_willis_> windoes will think its been moved to a totally new system with new hardware. that can confuse windows a lot.
<MrObvious> mnemonica: Oh intelikey helped you. Okay.
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis_: no, that's wrong
<mnemonica> MrObvious: Thanks anywho. :)
<MrObvious> mnemonica: YW.
<Cpudan80> You can rip an OEM license off the computer and stick it in a VM on the same physical box
<Dr_willis_> Cpudan80,  which part? Ive had xp get very confused when doing chang4es like that.
<RedHeron> I have inherited a Hitachi HDD, but it's locked and I don't know what kind of lock. Any ideas about how to brute-force a HDD lock so that I can format it and use it?
<Lumpy^> what are oplocking in samba are for?
<Cpudan80> OEM licenses are the only one with that problem, retail licenses can be freely transferred
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, is yer dhcp server a "known good"?  I mean other workstations obtaining gateways?
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, I have 4 ubuntas, and problems are with one of them ;-/
<Dr_willis_> Cpudan80,  it hasent worked for me that way... well its had to reactivate.. and so forth.. so it was a hassle.
<Kr0ntab> ah ok..
<Aztec007> Greetings everyone
<intelikey> who here uses qemu ?
<mnemonica> intelikey: Rawr... Didn't work.. I'm getting the previous postbin'd error when I attempt to ./configure, by the way.
<Dr_willis_> of course if ya reboot back to the actual machine.. it then wants to redo the stuff.. so i dont bother any more.
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis_: if you do it a lot it might complain, but removing windows then placing it in a VM within distro X will work
<Aztec007> I'm trying to mount my cdrom but gentoo says that "cdrom0" does not exist
<RYsh> 10.11.0.0/24 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.11.0.199
<RYsh> 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth1  scope link  metric 1000
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, here's what it receives after reboot
<Aztec007> why wont it mount?
<sainzeo> hey everyone: is it possible to assign icons for certain filetypes in ubuntu?
<MrObvious> Tech note to channel: Set your DNS servers to 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2, and 4.2.2.3 and it might help you browse the Internet faster.
<intelikey> mnemonica hmmm   let me revisit the postbin
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, very weird...  pastebin please
<intelikey> Boohbah:     xlib-dev maybe
<Cpudan80> MrObvious: Well yeah, but then you lose your ability to look up local things by DNS name
<intelikey> nick completion failure
<Cpudan80> Unless you leave the local DNS in there
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: True.
<Drakaen> the ubuntu forum deal for the trendnet has a dead link to the svn distro
<earlmred> oh that was neat.
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, pastebin what?
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: If you use your ISP DNS (like I do) then it's a good idea.
<earlmred> did sudo killall gdm from inside of X, and now it won't let me get to a vtty
<Kr0ntab> oh thought you were going to paste some output
<earlmred> wtf.
<Cpudan80> MrObvious: sure
<intelikey> mnemonica oh   xlib-dev   i think    sorry  i was hasty on the first reading,   however i do not promise that that's the package you need...  heh
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: I have AT&T and their DNS has been crapping out lately. I had to do it so it would browse faster.
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, ok.
<Cpudan80> MrObvious: who runs that DNS server?
<Cpudan80> Google?
<varaonaid> hi, i recently switched to gnome from kde and i'm wanting to remove the text from icons on the toolbars.
<RedHeron> And wouldn't it depend on network distance to those DNS servers, with regard to speed?
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: Verizon.
<Cpudan80> oh
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: It's a very well run set of DNS servers.
<intelikey> mnemonica it should be something with a -dev ending   and have xlib in it's name
<varaonaid> i've searched and found that i need the menus and toolbars section of preferences but I don't have that
<varaonaid> in my prefs section
<Cpudan80> There was one of them that was run by google
<RedHeron> Verizon... #3 on the list of people wanting to promote warrantless wiretapping and anti-net-neutrality.
<varaonaid> is it in a different location in 7.10 or is my install messed up?
<RedHeron> s/people/companies
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: system preferences menus and toolbars
<intelikey> so anyone familear with qemu care to give a short descript on how to use it ?
<SteveScum> the end of net netruality, will be the end of the net...
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, yeah if 3 other machines on the network are getting default gateways on the same subnet, and this machine is not... thats pretty atypical.  you could try performing a tcpdump on the card as you bring it up to see if the packet payload details of your dhcp exchange...
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: that's what I thought.  I don't have that option in my system>prefs
<RYsh> Kr0ntab, ok, I will. I need to go there for doing it..
<varaonaid> i have main menu and mouse - that's it for prefs starting with "m"
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, do you have more than one dhcp daemon running?
<Kr0ntab> ps -ef | grep dh
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: gnome-ui-properties on terminal
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: thanks, i'll try that
<Nvrnight> I've been searching the internet for a fix for my problem and only found one post where a guy had the same problem as me but no one ever replied
<Izidune> So I know exactly how to install Ubuntu onto a partition
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, yeah I'd hate for you to reboot... and then not be able to remote control it because of def gw issues...  :-P
<honk_> Has anyone gotten 1280x800 console to work at ALL? I'm using intel chip on Dell e1505n new laptops
<Izidune> The only problem is partitioning
<honk_> is it *impossible* for all time?
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: it said "command not found"
<Izidune> Anybody know any free parition programs that don't require removable media?
<varaonaid> do I need to install it?
<Izidune> Patition, I mean.
<Nvrnight> ubuntu tries to boot up and during boot up it gives some microcode errors and then the monitor turns off like it's in standby
<Izidune> Gah
<Izidune> Partition.
<Weng> honk_: Works fine on 7.06 on my HP ZV5000 (which is actually pretty old)
<rico> Wine doesnt want to start a .exe file
<Dr_willis_> Izidune,  where do you expect to keep it then?
<honk_> Weng: what are you options? I've tried everything in the book; I'm on linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Izidune> There are a couple of commercial programs that do it within the windows interface
<Dr_willis_> Izidune,  i tend to use gparted for my needs from various gparted live cds
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: it should have come with ubuntu-desktop install
<mnemonica> intelikey: Sorry... got away from myself for a moment... looking up int synaptic...
<Weng> honk: Whatever it came out of the box with.
<Dr_willis_> they just work better from a live cd. :)
<intelikey> Nvrnight that's a vidio driver problem    i believe.   you might try hitting   ctrl+alt+f1   after it does that   and then turn the monitor off/on manually to confirm
<pjldbzl12121212> could someone help me out with an error im getting after i install ubuntu on my ps3?
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: well since it's not there you might need to install it
<honk_> Weng: well that's lucky for you; mine didn't :)
<Weng> honk_: It's also done a 7.10 liveCD fine, which probably means you've got some wack driver issues :(
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, I would just make sure you don't have multiple dhcdbd and dhclient processes, which can conflict and "get in the way" of eachother...  but other than that... it will be difficult to do frther troubleshooting without you being able totake down interfaces...
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: what package?  I searched for gnome-ui-properties but there wasn't one
<rico> what are u doing installing ubuntu on a PS3?
<Izidune> Well
<Izidune> The problem is that my CD drive doesn't burn
<honk_> Weng: I should try booting with the gutsy livecd to double check; I'm pretty sure it didn't work then though...
<pjldbzl12121212> cause i like ubuntu
<rico> how can it run the games?
<honk_> Weng: what's your graphics chip?
<Kr0ntab> RYsh, I must jet... but feel free to drop me a line...  email in direct msg
<Nvrnight> ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing and I turn it off and on and still doesn't do anything
<Dr_willis_> Izidune,  well the various parted tools only want to work on unmounted disks/filesystems.. so booting linux then changing its partition layout may be a bit tricky
<Weng> Psuedo-proprietary version of the GeForce 4 MX.
<SteveScum> anyone know any good program to see cpu temp/fan speed/voltages...
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: try sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<Izidune> Well
<honk_> Looks like I get this:
<Izidune> I'm out of ideas then
<Izidune> Bah
<honk_> [  251.348000] intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.
<honk_> [  251.348000] intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time.
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: i searched and gnome-ui-properties was inside that package
<pjldbzl12121212> here is the message im getting after i get done installing ubuntu "can't access tty
<intelikey> Nvrnight ummm   then it may be a corrupted file or paniced kernel    you can try    alt+sysRQ+b   (instant reboot) if it's not paniced.
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: thanks, I'll try that.  i really appreciate the help :)
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: u'r welcome
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: will I have to log out of gnome to see the changes?
<intelikey> Nvrnight if it's paniced/locked up thight     then that key combo will do nothing.
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: nope u don't need to
<Nvrnight> k, I'm burning a new cd for it now at 4x this time
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: bummer, it said I already had it installed.  so i used synaptic to repair the install and it still doesn't show up in the menu
<RedHeron> How do I unlock an IDE HDD so that I can format and use it?
<rico> my VMPlayer refuses to work
<rico> well, install
<intelikey> Nvrnight if it does reboot,  i sujest that you boot to single user mode by adding "vga=normal nosplash single" to the kernel line    then  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and cheage your vidio driver to vesa
<Nvrnight> ok, I was doing vga=normal before, I will add the nosplash and sing to it to see how it does
<intelikey> that should let you confirm that it is the vidio driver.
<Nvrnight> where do I put the nano /etc...
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: uve tried on shell
<intelikey> Nvrnight in the console you will be booting into
<Nvrnight> k
<Tendervittles> hi guys
<Nvrnight> I'm gonna try it once this cd gets done burning
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: yes, i also tried the gnome-ui-properties in shell, still said command not found
<intelikey> k
<marx2k> can someone try to connect to www.amazonaws.com:7040 and tell me if you can hit it?
<marx2k> http:// btw
<LimCore_> either I'm having bad luck, or installation of flash for amd64 7.10 is fucked up,  anyone can help me to debug a bit?
<izaq> I'm try to install ICA Client in Ubuntu 7.10
<sunogbaga> varaonaid: what distro do you have?
<izaq> can some body help me !
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: ubuntu 7.10
<LimCore_> izaq: whats the problem
<SUSELover> what would be the ideal Os for a laptop ... suse / Ubuntu
<izaq> is not start :(
<rico> ah, some progress, i tryed to Terminal wine to run the game's installer, it came up with this error message
<rico> "XFree86-DRI"
<rico> extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<rico> that ^^
<SUSELover> what would be the ideal Os for a laptop ... suse / Ubuntu
<electrofreak> ubuntu
<astro76> SUSELover, best thing is to try each, see which you prefer
<n2diy>  Ubuntu
<Tendervittles> Hi everyone, im trying to get my wireless NIC working with Ubuntu 7.10 and im a noob. can anyone help me?
<TheOnlyMerlin> Hi all.  Ubuntu noob here.  :-/
<rico> lol
<rico> alot of us here :P
<mzuverink> wjile in a composite window manager, cairo-clock still show up as a gray quear, just as if I was only in metacity, whats the fix for that?
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, in a terminal type: lspci | grep Network      and give me the output
<eek_teh_cat> is it easy to get adobe flash to work with the 64bit version of firefox? I keep on trying to install it but pages like youtube say i dont have it properly installed
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, have you installed nspluginwrapper?
<Tendervittles> k one sec
<LimCore_> eek_teh_cat: it is fucked up, at least for me.  other reported to have it working
<eek_teh_cat> no master, should i start with that?
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, yes
<SUSELover> Ubuntu system response is great ... SLED ..boot up is bit slow.. but good functionality.. the gnome menu is what I love... hardware fully supported.. so now what to do ?
<TheOnlyMerlin> I am actuallly rather curious about the thinking of the design of this OS.  Alot of things strike me as "YES, FINALLY!"  and other things strike me as "Why oh why???"
<eek_teh_cat> lim: i have been having trouble since moving to 64 bit with stuf flike that, gnash is horrible buggy
<MasterShrek> LimCore_, have you tried nspluginwrapper --help      to see what ways to use it?
<Longfellow> hey guys, is there an ubuntu gaming channel?
<Longfellow> guess not, anyone know any good games for ubuntu?
<kappakappuccino> I just stick to windows when I want to game
<eek_teh_cat> long: i don't any, i still keep a version of windows for gaming
<Tendervittles> MasterShrek: the output is:  00:50.0 Nwtwork controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless lan controller
<TheOnlyMerlin> You can run alot of windows games with WINE.. too bad I haven;t figured it all out yet.
 * intelikey doesn't know any good windows games
<kappakappuccino> when it comes to games I just want it to work
<rico> same
<kappakappuccino> I have enough problems on windows machines with games
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: i also am missing the advanced desktop properties (in system>prefs) for custom settings for compiz.  i have no control over compiz
<TheOnlyMerlin> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Weng> Longfellow: Armagetron will consume copious amounts of time.
<astro76> Tendervittles, have you enabled the driver in System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager? that should be all that's necessary
<Tendervittles> me either vara
<eek_teh_cat> i'm really hoping virtualization will soon work well with graphics accelerators
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv   download that file, then let me know
<varaonaid> sunogbaga: didn't know if it was related.
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, follow astro76 's advice first
<kappakappuccino> there is always wine and cedega if you really want to pursue linux gaming
<rico> is it possible to partition some of my HDD for windows, i already have Ubuntu installed taking it all, can i break some spear HDD space into a new partition for XP?
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, it may be easier
<varaonaid> Tendervittles: do you have system>prefs>menu and toolbars?
<astro76> Tendervittles, MasterShrek, I have the bcm4306 also, should just work
<Tendervittles> i have a Linksys Card though
<intelikey> rico boot a live cd  (gparted CD maybe)   and try it.
<Weng> rico: Boot from a gparted liveCD, resize your Ubuntu partition, install Windows, and then repair Grub.
<TheOnlyMerlin> I heard news that ati was going to (or has??) fully support linux with their drivers.  (I guess to keep up with nvidia)
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, it has a broadcom 4306
<MasterShrek> chipset
<rico> so not all games run on ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> rico, no, but alot will using wine
<mnemonica> intelikey: Nope, still didn't work.
<MasterShrek> !wine | rico
<ubotu> rico: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<TheOnlyMerlin> No, not all games run on ubuntu.
<intelikey> rico be advised that windows is very much a first primarry partition hog.
<Weng> rico: Windows install WILL smash Grub, so you will have to fix it, unfortunately.
<tomas_> sveiki
<rico> ah k, so easier to just format and start from scratch?
<TheOnlyMerlin> Rico: Although you can get alot to run using WINE.  And you can find a bunch of free game sunder Applications --> Add / Remove
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: it seems  nspluginwrapper comes installed by default, so unless i need to tweak something, i don't know if adobe's flash player will work with 64bit ubuntu
<Guza> hi
<rico> install Windows, then install Ubuntu?
<Guza> i have this error
<Weng> rico: Really, yes. Starting from scratch is the best idea. And Windows should always be the first OS you install.
<TheOnlyMerlin> <-- INstalled Windows, then Ubuntu.  Ran smoothly
<Guza> User sasha may run the following commands on this host:
<Guza>     (ALL) ALL
<Guza>     (ALL) ALL
<rico> gay MS
<Guza> what i must do
<intelikey> rico if you want the path of least resistance.  resize your install   make a new partition for linux   migrate to that partition and install windows on the old "first" partition.     imo that's the easiest.
<Weng> (Followed by your Unixes, with OSX at the end, if you're one of the crazy people like me that simply must have a Grub menu 10 miles long)
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, youll have to tweak something, you have to find where the flashplayer plugin was installed to, and run: nspluginswrapper -i <file>    on it
<eek_teh_cat> ah
<rico> lol
<Guza> can some one help
<Guza> me
<Guza> i was type
<Guza> sudo -l
<rico> so how do i break some of the spare HDD into a new partition?
<Guza> and password
<astro76> !enter | Guza
<ubotu> Guza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: thanks i'll try that out immediately
<Tendervittles> astro: when i try to enable it under restricted drivers it says no software source, same for my graphics card
<rico> put the ubuntu cd in or is it a program i need to DL?
<varaonaid> is it safe to use synaptic to remove gnome-control-center then reinstall or will it bork my system?  it seems to be broken
<Guza> ok
<TheOnlyMerlin> I personally would like a friendly, cross platform / cross-computer data storage system.  A data layer that would make what computer I am on and what OS I am using more irrelevant.
<mohan> 这里好玩
<astro76> varaonaid, well, reinstalling things usually doesn't fix anything anyway (that's a windows kludge)
<rico> i think ill just start from scratch, i havent got anything on this that aint irriplaceable.... yet :P
<Guza> so can someone help me with sudo privilages? i can enter as root in my system
<varaonaid> astro76: i
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, the file you are looking for is: libflashplayer.so
<astro76> Tendervittles, hmm? are you unable to install software through synaptic also? what is the error exactly?
<matkix> I've got a question. I'm running ubuntu server and have added a usb drive. How would I mount this drive so I can use it for backup?
<rico> god i hate windows atm
<varaonaid> 'm missing a package that should have been in that but I don't have it
<mohan> 我不懂英语，谁懂中文啊
<Tendervittles> i have installed ndiswrapper through synaptic
<Weng> Alright. So. I have 4 displays up now. Is there anyway to make the GDM *NOT* stretch out across all of them? Or am I going to have to make my own custom GDM?
<Tendervittles> i think
<MasterShrek> LimCore_, you want to run nspluginwrapper -i libflashplayer.so         on the flashplayer plugin file, im not sure exactly where its located but eek_teh_cat is looking for it too, so you two help eachother :)
<rico> so Wine will run SOME games but not all?
<rico> hmm
 * MasterShrek isnt using ubuntu, otherwise id help you two find it
<matkix> Anyone willing to help mount a usb drive?
<varaonaid> rico: yes some but not all
<matkix> on ubuntu servr
<matkix> server*
<Nvrnight> intelikey: I got it to the file: /etc/X11/xorg.com, what do I do now that this screen is up
<chronosx> matkix: is your usb drive ntfs formatted?
<rico> so any idea why VMplayer wont work?
<Weng> rico: If it's DirectX-only, it's safe to assume it won't work. If it's OpenGL, it's usually safe to assume it will work to at least some extent.
<Nvrnight> and ty btw, never made it this far without the screen going off
<chronosx> matkix: install ntfs-3g
<matkix> chronosx: not sure, I just picked her up at officemax.
<rico> coz i initially wanted to run a virtual machine, got the machine ready but need VM player to well, play it :P lol
<eek_teh_cat> what's that little * mean
<MasterShrek> rico, i think virtualbox will play it too, and its probably easier to install
<rico> worth a try
<rico> is ti free?
<rico> it*
<MasterShrek> yes, its in the repos
<MasterShrek> !info virtualbox
<matkix> chronosx: how would i run the package manager from shell to install ntfs-3g?
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<MasterShrek> lies!
<MasterShrek> !virualizers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virualizers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Weng> VMWare under Linux is a magical, magical thing. Getting it installed is almost like a Linux IQ test.
<Longfellow> Hey guys, im trying to install steam with Wine and when I open the install file with wine i get nothing
<chronosx> matkix: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Tendervittles> Astro: the exact output is: The Software Source for the package: bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled.
<eek_teh_cat> installing flash form mozilla isn't putting a libflashplayer.so anywhere, but i believe the packagemanager will, and from that we should be able to  nspluginwrapper it.
<rico> ive found its install
<MasterShrek> ok =P
<matkix> chronosx: now how might I go about the mounting of this drive?
<bosco> # linux
<bosco> join/# linux
<chronosx> matkix: it is already automatic on ubuntu
<matkix> So what would it be named? / how can I access it?
<MasterShrek> matkix, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/xxxx /mount/point
<rico> yay, this 1 is INSTALLING :D lol
<MasterShrek> matkix, sudo fdisk -l    will give you the /dev/xxxx name, and just mount it whereever you want, making sure there is a directory there
<rico> unlike VM player :P
<chronosx> it will appear as hard disk icon on the desktop, the name is based on the volume name of the drive
<MasterShrek> chronosx, hes running server
<bosco> i am having a problem getting my a atheros wireless card to work with ubuntu can anyone help me ?????
<matkix> chronosx: no desktop / server
<chronosx> MasterShrek: i thought the only difference with ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server is lamp stack :-)
<Tendervittles> Can anyone help me get on my wireless network with ubuntu? i have a WMP54G from Linksys and it works correctly in XP on the same machine
<`slushpuppy\> Hi, I have a problem with scroll lag in ubuntu
<MasterShrek> nope, server has no gui by default
<Weng> bosco: You'll need to install madwifi for an Atheros board.
<chronosx> haven't yet tried lamp, i like postgresql better :D
<matkix> chronosx: I got no option for a gui. Not that I need one. This is a nagios / backup box!
<matkix> :)
<RedHeron> Got an error... any help here?
<bosco> Weng, did that and still ran into problems dont know what it is can you help me further
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, system > admin > software sources        and enable universe and multiverse then try that process you were doing before
<rico> well it seems to have installed, so where is it hiding?
<marupa> Hi, I'm an artist and using Ubuntu, got my tablet working, however...whenever there's ANYTHING on the clipboard, whenever I tip-down it tries to paste the contents of the clipboard, leading to annoying errors in gimp, and problems with programs.
<Filled-void> Looking for a software to reduce the size of my digitcal camera pictures. I have to put them in an OO document.
<marupa> Filled-void, imagemagick
<matkix> So I found the drive to be /dev/sdb1, now if I wanted to mount that as backup.... I would need to first make a directory nameb backup and then run the command to mount it there? What might that command look like.... and how can I get this to mount to this on every boot?
<chronosx> matkix: if it doesn't automount on /media folder, try:  sudo mkdir /media/your_preferred_volume_name_here.  then  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /media/your_preferred_volume_name_here
<MasterShrek> marupa, is Emulate3Buttons enabled in your xorg.conf?
<Filled-void> marupa, Thanks will check that out
<RedHeron> Any help on a weird error?
<marupa> MasterShrek, Yes
<MasterShrek> matkix, first, yes make sure there is a folder where you plan to mount it
<J-_> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> marupa, disable it
<Weng> bosco: Does ifconfig list an ath0 and/or a wifi0?
<intelikey> RedHeron you'll have to post it before you will get any help on it.
<Tendervittles> Master: they were already checked
<RedHeron> The running kernel lacks CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL support
<marupa> MasterShrek, Won't that disable my scrolling?
<MasterShrek> matkix, next, you can mount it by: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /backup       (it was ntfs right?)
<MasterShrek> marupa, i dont think so
<marupa> MasterShrek, Mkay, I'll try it.
<MasterShrek> marupa, no promises though :P
<intelikey> RedHeron ah nice.   you build that kernel or is it stock ?
<RedHeron> Stock
<bosco> Weng, no it does not just "eth0" which is my ethernet and "lo" which is me
<matkix> MasterShrek: yeah yeah :) office max special, need a 500 gig backup drive.
<earlmred> hmm
<RedHeron> Gutsy on AMD64 w/ nVidia chipset
<earlmred> so i installed the official nvidia drivers
<earlmred> everything was working
<earlmred> i rebooted
<earlmred> and X is in low-graphics mode.
<intelikey> RedHeron you may need to fetch another one   or roll your own.
<rc-1> I want my automount demon to NOT automatically remove devices when the external hard drives spin down, is there a way?
<RedHeron> How?
<MasterShrek> matkix, also, you can put this line at the end of your /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1    /backup    ntfs-3g      defaults       0     0
<matkix> MasterShrek: Ooops, its fat32.... what do you think I should do?
<RedHeron> intelikey: Do you mean recompile my own?
<intelikey> RedHeron what is burping out that error message anyway ?
<MasterShrek> matkix, use vfat instead of ntfs-3g
<intelikey> RedHeron yes.
<Weng> bosco: lsmod | grep ath_hal
<eek_teh_cat> lim: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz contains libflashplayer.so
<RedHeron> intelikey: hdparm is, because I'm trying to unlock/erase a HDD and I don't know WTF I'm doing.
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, use the entire nick, so they notice you :)
<matkix> MasterShrek: So then just add this to the /etc/fstab?
<Tendervittles> Can anyone help me connect to my wireless network? i am using: Ubuntu 7.10 and a WMP54g Linksys wireless NIC
<`slushpuppy\> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu, ever since i switched computers and did: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -xserver-xorg, scrolling became very very slow
<earlmred> hmm
<MasterShrek> matkix, yes, that last one i sent you, except use vfat instead of ntfs-3g obviously
<earlmred> "failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module"
<eek_teh_cat> oh, heh k
<bosco> Weng, NO OUTPUT
<intelikey> RedHeron oh.    ok.   trying to totally blank a disk ?
<chronosx> matkix:  after you do the instruction gave by MasterShrek, then type:  sudo mount -a
<RedHeron> intelikey, yes.
<RedHeron> intelikey: it got given to me and I got told they forgot the password so I'd have to "figure it out" to use it.
<adamonline45> Is there an app for creating flash files in Linux?
<TheOnlyMerlin> where can I get a wine tutorial for a total wine NOOB?
<MasterShrek> !wine | TheOnlyMerlin
<ubotu> TheOnlyMerlin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<marupa> MasterShrek, Didn't work.
<intelikey> RedHeron have you tried just using    cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda      where hda assumes first ide primary master
<matkix> MasterShrek: Thanks! Now I just want to know what you think would be better for large web to server file transfers? FTP, or NFS?
<MasterShrek> marupa, umm, sorry, i dont know gnome very well, there should be something around there, maybe in your mouse settings to disable middle clikc to paste things, im pretty sure thats whats happening
<intelikey> RedHeron as root of course
<earlmred> weird, did init 1, then init 2, works fine.
<earlmred> sigh.
<RedHeron> intelikey: subbed /dev/hdb and just trying it now.
<bosco> meng
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: nspluginwrapper says the plugin is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<MasterShrek> matkix, are you transferring outside of your subnet?
<Weng> bosco: dmesg | less and look around for any mention of ath_hal
<bosco> i am having a problem getting my a atheros wireless card to work with ubuntu can anyone help me ?????
<intelikey> RedHeron can't use   sudo cat    because the shell has to be owned by root for root to redirrect the output.    just incase you didn't know that.
<bosco> Weng,
<bosco> srry
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, hmm, thats how i did it, let me check on something for you really quick...
<matkix> MasterShrek: Yup, its from my colo in atlanta to my network at home.
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: sure, thank you
<RedHeron> intelikey: I do most hardware-level things as root because it won't allow it otherwise.
<MasterShrek> matkix, i would use ftp
<intelikey> RedHeron assuming that works,   you should be able to simply partition/format the thing.
<RedHeron> intelikey: that would rock! (it's still running)
<chronosx> bosco: google about ndiswrapper
<Tendervittles> i cannot get ndiswrapper to work
<intelikey> RedHeron it will take a while to write that many goose eggs
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, try this: nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<osmosis_> apt-get upgrade   shows a new  xen-image-2.6.19-4-server  package. How do I figure out what changed before I install it?
<matkix> MasterShrek: The best way to configure ftp in Ubuntu server is?
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek Ok
<RedHeron> intelikey: I'll check back in about 6 hours... ;-)
<Weng> chronosx: ndiswrapper sucks pretty hard, and the entire point of an Atheros card is prettymuch to avoid having to use it :P
<intelikey> :)
<MasterShrek> matkix, proftpd is what ive used
<MasterShrek> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<MasterShrek> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bosco> Meng Nothing poped up
<chronosx> Weng: yeah, i knew, if there's no other option, just use it :-)
<eek_teh_cat> still the same thing
<matkix> MasterShrek: What one comes pre-installed on ubuntu server?
<MasterShrek> argh
<bosco> Weng, nothing poped up
<MasterShrek> matkix, im not sure to be honest
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: Hmm. so weird, i can't believe 64bit just can't emulate 32bit programs, or something like that
<bosco> Weng, about athoros at leaste
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hello everyone, is it possible to install the server edition of Ubuntu off of a Live CD?
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, try that command with sudo maybe, but i doubt thats going to work
<MasterShrek> AirstrikeIvanov, no
<j0hn__> hey, i just installed something and i'm having some problems getting it to work. could somebody please help me?
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: I actually think it's something stupid like me not typing it in correctly
<Weng> bosco: Is this a PCMCIA board, or miniPCI?
<jb0nd38372> j0hn__, What did you install? what kinda problem are you having with it?
<chronosx> what's the best gui admin for vsftp? btw, i'm using proftpd because of easier admin tool (gproftpd). is vsftpd really faster than proftpd? i haven't seen any much benchmarks pitting the two
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: I just did something simililar with a non existent file and i get the same error
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, try: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, then try again
<RedHeron> intelikey: what, no "dog" command? ;-)
<Tendervittles> Can anyone help me connect to my wireless network? Ubuntu 7.10 WMP54G Linksys wireless NIC
<bosco> Weng, it is a acer laptop so i am usuming it is minipci via it being a laptop
<RedHeron> System load average: 13.1
<RedHeron> System load average: 13.26
<Weng> bosco: You've tried using restricted-manager, right? (I can't talk you through that because I'm running a custom kernel and r-m is broken as a result)
<RedHeron> 13.32
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, apparently its supposed to auto wrap the plugin though, i dont know why its not working... nspluginwrapper -l    give you any output?
<tarelerulz> I have other computer with a ftp server on it .  I don't have a router  ,but I do have cat 5 cable to connect them both.  What do I to ftp to the other box?
<RedHeron> What is "load average" measuring?
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: i'm sure it has something to do with the file not being there, i just checked, but instead informing me of invalid file location it just gives that useless error
<bosco> Weng, can you talk me through doing that
<Nvrnight> How do I perform the WriteOut after I have edited the file, it says ^O for writeout but what exactly does that mean
<astro76> tarelerulz, you will need a crossover cable if you are going straight from NIC to NIC
<bosco> Weng, can you talk me through doing that
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, that card is supported in the kernel, if you would have listened you would have it installed already, without messing around with ndiswrapper, which is a crude hack adn should be avoided if possible
<Tendervittles> When i set my resolution in Ubuntu to 1680x1050 everything is too big for the screen and wont all fit...that is what my monitor calls for, works fine in 1440
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, but the file is there isnt it, you just downloaded it right?
<Tendervittles> MasterShrek: listeed to what?
<Tendervittles> listened**
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, using the restricted drivers manager to install the card
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: it's on my desktop, but not in the usr dir
<Weng> bosco: Unfortunately no :( I've never actually seen the thing
<Tendervittles> Mastershrek, yes i tried this and it would not work
<Tendervittles> mastershrek, and then i checked the boxes you said to check
<MasterShrek> eek_teh_cat, extract the files, and move them to /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<j0hn__> jb0nd38372: i'm trying to install cdemu. the website is http://cdemu.sf.net - but a new version forked from them which i downloaded here: http://kabelkaos.net/cdemu/cdemu-vhba/userspace-cdemu-2007-08-23.tar - i extracted that and all those inside of it. installed everything. now i try running cdemud and i get an error saying "failed to open control device /dev/vhba_ctl!"
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: ok
<astro76> Tendervittles, I believe you were having an issue with apt, you should paste that exact error and try to get that fixed
<marupa> Anyone else have any ideas on how to get rid of the problem with my tablet that I'm having?
<marupa> It doesn't seem to happen at all when I use a mouse, just my tablet.
<tarelerulz> Astro76 how do you tell which is which ? crossover cable or cat 5 ?  I think I have done it with cat 5 cable before ,but that was with windows.   I set this computers ip to static  ,but I don't know  ubuntu
<Tendervittles> i cannot paste, i am on another comp because i cannot get online with the ubuntu machine
<bosco> Weng so what am i going to do
<mahiti> hi, what socket error means
<bosco> Weng
<MasterShrek> tarelerulz, regular cat5 will have all 8 wires the same on each end
<astro76> tarelerulz, unless one of them can auto-detect, if you did it before then it should be ok
<j0hn__> jb0nd38372: vhba is one of the things to install with the package in the link above... i did the "sudo make install" and it worked. what else should i have done?
<MasterShrek> tarelerulz, crossover will have a few switched, i cant remember which ones exactly
<j0hn__> jb0nd38372: do you think you'll be able to help me?
<Tendervittles> Master, do you have any other suggestions on getting the restricted drivers manager to work?
<Nvrnight> Can someone tell me how to save the change that I have made to the xorg.conf file using nano?
<matkix> How do you add a user and set a home directory?
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, that machine must be online to get that working, can you plug it in for like 10 minutes?
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, I have an issue with scrolling lag on ubuntu
<magaio> Does anyone have 1280x800 console working with Intel 945GM (or more specifically, Dell's newer e1505n Ubuntu Laptop)?
<RedHeron> What does "load average" measure?
<RedHeron> Anyone?
<RedHeron> Anyone at all?
<bosco> i am having a problem getting my a atheros wireless card to work with ubuntu can anyone help me ?????
<Tendervittles> Mastershrek, no i cannot, not at this moment, but when i can plug it in what do i need to do?
<astro76> RedHeron, load average explanation: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9001
<tarelerulz>  it says cat 5e on it and it has 8 wires with the same collars on each end .  Now I don't know what to do with Ubuntu's part ? any ideas
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, youll need to go to the restricted drivers manager and enable your card, after that it should work just fine
<hou5ton> anyone checked out linuxmint?
<RedHeron> astro76: I can't open any new programs right now.
<Tendervittles> Master, does it get the driver online?
<astro76> RedHeron, ok
<RedHeron> astro76: load average 18.92
<MasterShrek> Tendervittles, essentially, if you want to get technical, it already has the driver, it just needs the firmware off the internet
<astro76> RedHeron, type top and see what process is using up the cpu
<j0hn__> can somebody please help me? i just installed something and i'm having an issue getting it to work
<astro76> !ask | j0hn__
<ubotu> j0hn__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RedHeron> astro76: already know... blanking a HDD
<Tendervittles> Master, thank you, i will attempt this tomorrow
<rebrain> hi... what does it mean when i get this in terminal: :~$ sudo apt-get install x;       sudo: must be setuid root
<Lumpy^> hey.. is rootkit is infecting linux ? i think some of the files in my samba not updating the timestamp while im saving the file...
<MasterShrek> rebrain, is your user in the admin group?
<bosco> Weng you there
<bosco> i am having a problem getting my a atheros wireless card to work with ubuntu can anyone help me ?????
<eek_teh_cat> MasterShrek: this is just too frustrating right now, i'm going to work on it later, thanks for the help
<MasterShrek> np eek_teh_cat
<Tendervittles> Also, 1680x1050 does not work with my ubuntu, everything is too big for the monitor, can anyone help?
<MasterShrek> good luck
<astro76> Lumpy^, that's a pretty crazy leap to make, your samba problem is probably not due to a rootkit
<rebrain> MasterShrek: yeah i am kinda the only user of this computer and i have created this account while installing Ubuntu
<LimCore_> MasterShrek: http://rafb.net/p/FNHmQj18.html
<astro76> rebrain, what's the output of: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, I have an issue with scrolling lag on ubuntu
<rebrain> i also can not get the installer working, auto update finds the new updates but after i click UPDATE it does not make anything.
<Tendervittles> slush, are you using the live CD?
<marupa> Anyone know how to turn off middle mouse button paste in gnome?
<astro76> \`slushpuppy`\, explain?
<rebrain> astro76: -rwxr-xr-x 1 rebrain root 91776 2007-06-15 14:49 /usr/bin/sudo
<astro76> rebrain, hmm yeah that's definitely not suid root anymore
<MasterShrek> LimCore_, hmm, thats really strange, i dont know why it wouldnt be working to be honest with you, im not using ubuntu, but i am using a 64 bit version of a different distro, and thats how i did it
 * MasterShrek has to get to bed though, tests tomorrow... :(
<\`slushpuppy`\> Alright astro76, I have ubuntu install in my external harddrive. When i transfered to another computer, the graphics didn't work so I did dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver. This solved the graphic problems
<rebrain> astro76: so what do i need to do? cuz i got no idea :(
<\`slushpuppy`\> But now typing and scolling is slow and laggy
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hold on a min astro76 , let me reboot
<LimCore_> is it possible to install flash on amd64 7.10?  http://rafb.net/p/FNHmQj18.html
<rebrain> astro76: are u still there?
<unikon> can tor be installed on ubuntu 7.10
<databits> hey can someone here help me figure this sandvine out
<astro76> rebrain, to fix it try: sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<databits> I figure out how to get around the sandvine but I am not sure it is telling me that I need to throw the script in a filie and run it as root
<databits> how would I go about doing this ?
<subha> hi all
<astro76> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<\`slushpuppy`\> Sorry Astro for wasting your time, I checked the retricted drivers and enabled it. Thanks very much for your time!
<bosco> can anyone help me out    bosco@bosco:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe ndiwrapper
<bosco> [sudo] password for bosco:
<bosco> Sorry, try again.
<bosco> [sudo] password for bosco:
<bosco> FATAL: Module ndiwrapper not found
<astro76> \`slushpuppy`\, no worries ;)
<subha> what is the irc channel for dicussing ubuntu security/
<marupa> Anyone?  I really need this disabled, I cannot work on pictures if every time I try to draw it tries to open what I last copy/pasted and gives errors.
<databits> hey can someone help me out with some simple stuff I am a newbie to linux
<databits> I have somthing that I want to run as root
<bosco> databits, what do you need help with
<marupa> databits, use sudo
<rebrain> astro76: "sudo: must be setuid root" shows up again...
<astro76> !sudo | databits
<ubotu> databits: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chronosx> bosco: typo error, ndiswrapper.  not ndiwrapper
<\`slushpuppy`\> astro76 , is is possible to boot ubuntu on different machines without having to keep reconfiguring?
<astro76> rebrain, can I see the output if you run ls -l /usr/bin/sudo again?
<beasty_> morning
<astro76> \`slushpuppy`\, AFAIK ubuntu is not really set up to auto detect hardware changes on every boot... something like knoppix is
<rebrain> astro76: -rwsr-xr-x 1 rebrain root 91776 2007-06-15 14:49 /usr/bin/sudo
<bosco> chronosx,  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bosco> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<bosco> bosco@bosco:~/Desktop$
<\`slushpuppy`\> ^ I was recommended to change to something like that :D
<nyce_> i have so issues setting up a usb audio device
<astro76> rebrain, sudo chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<nyce_> some issues*
<databits> I just sent you a msg bosco
<subha> how can i authenticate an user while attaching an USB in my system?
<databits> did you get it bosco ?
<bosco> databits, then i typed one back
<databits> I didn't get it for some reason that is weird
<databits> either way
<bosco> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ---- module ndiswrapper not found still
<rebrain> astro76: the same error. is there any way to just return all the settings to defaults?
<astro76> !register | databits bosco
<ubotu> databits bosco: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<databits> how would I get that file to run ?
<astro76> rebrain, oh right sorry, you are trying to use sudo to fix broken sudo
<rebrain> astro76: yeah :)
<nyce_> Can anyone help me with installing a usb audio device / sound card
<Erealz> hey I need to know how to file a bug report correctly what logs to include and all that couse I feel that 7.10 has a lot of bugs. anyone know of a tutorial on the forums or support section of ubuntu.com
<Erealz> ?
<astro76> rebrain, you will need livecd or boot into recovery mode to fix the ownership on sudo
<Erealz> oh by the way I have a launchpad just never have all the info they request sometime
<bosco> databits, can you send your message publicly
<databits> If you are using Ubuntu or another non-Red Hat Linux derivative, then place the following in a file and execute that file as root.
<rebrain> astro76: i got it. should i boot the live OS from CD and click install ??? or should i do something else?
<databits> that is what is on the site I am reading this off
<databits> http://redhatcat.blogspot.com/2007/09/beating-sandvine-with-linux-iptables.html
<databits> trying to get around the sandvine on comcast
<databits> how would I go about running the file ?
<databits> I take it you just throw everything in a txt file how would you go about running it ?
<bosco> databits, what do i do about my wireless
<Haru> hi.. is there a way to access internet over ssh?? as in i have a system w/ direct internet access, while another with ssh access to this system
<Haru> so i want to access net on the 2nd system using the 1st system over ssh
<databits> what problem are you having with your wireless ?
<bosco> i am having a problem i have installed ndiswrapper but it is telling me that the module ndiswrapper is not found
<databits> couldn't tell you man
<databits> noob to the whole linux thing if it was a networking question I could do it not linux though
<databits> how do I get the file to run
<databits> it is a script
<databits> to throw some shit in the iptables
<bosco> databits, it just wont turn on at all and i cant access anything with it
<bosco> it says module ndiswrapper is not installed when it alredy is
<astro76> rebrain, no, if you mount the harddrive in the livecd, then you can chown your sudo on the installed system
<databits> wireless card
<databits> ?
<astro76> rebrain, e.g. once it's mounted sudo /media/disk1/usr/bin/sudo
<databits> just a card you are trying to get workin
<bosco> databits, yes wireless card
<astro76> rebrain, err sudo chown root:root /media/disk1/usr/bin/sudo
<bosco> databits, yes
<databits> system isn't pickin it up
<anton__> Hello, I'm trying to get .flac-files working on xmms...they won't work...why?
<databits> well your card isn't going to do anything until your system recognizes it
<bosco> databits, no not at all not even that i have ndiswrapper installed evendly
<databits> I couldn'lt tell you man
<astro76> rebrain, and an easy way to automount it if it doesn't already is to go to system > administration > gnome partition editor
<bosco> databits, right i know that i need to get the system to reconigz it
<databits> not sure how to do it
<databits> but it sounds like your system dosn't knwo where to look for the driver
<rebrain> astro76: thanks alot. :) i will try that. later :)
<bosco> databits, the system does reconigze it though 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<databits> hmm
<bosco> databits, lspci output
<databits> that is weird
<Ademan> there's an environment variable to specify where to look for shared objects right? (similar to the PATH variable)
<databits> bosco, do you know how I can get this script file to run ?
<df00z> Hey
<df00z> what is the "ubuntu way" to blacklist a module?
<df00z> i dont want ath_pci or ath_hal to load
<bosco> what script file are you talking about
<df00z> I want to use ndiswrapper
<df00z> I could do it manually, or hack some scripts
<df00z> but whats the proper way
<databits> http://redhatcat.blogspot.com/2007/09/beating-sandvine-with-linux-iptables.html
<astro76> Ademan, I don't think it's in an environment variable... printenv will list all your set variables
<databits> I am trying to block all the rst traffic on my torrent port so I can get around the sandvine shit on comcast
<Ademan> thanks astro76
<databits> it is a file to throw some shit in the iptables
<Apropos> Whoah. Quite a few people in here.
<databits> it isn't very desciptive
<n2diy> ! blacklist | df00z
<ubotu> df00z: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bulmer> !language | databits
<ubotu> databits: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<databits> just says to throw it in a file and run as root
<bosco> databits, do you wanna see if i am a nube or not is that your goal lol
<Apropos> Hahah. I don't suppose anyone here knows anything about Compiz? New to Ubuntu and have been arguing with it for a few hours with minimal success.
<df00z> Thanks much
<databits> bosco, I'm a noob with linux
<databits> I am asking you
<df00z> n2diy: can i add it to "blacklist" ?
<df00z> or do i need to use my_blacklist
<n2diy> ! blacklist | df00z
<ubotu> df00z: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<databits> bosco, do you knwo what to do ?
<databits> does anyone know what to do ?
<df00z> my_blacklist doesnt exist
<databits> seems like it is a pretty simple solution I just don't knwo what I am doing
<tritium> df00z: read the instructions you were just given
<df00z> I just did..the file doesn't exist...do I create it? or can I use blacklist?
<n2diy> df00z: use my nick, if you want me to see your replies.
<databits> brosco, ?
<bosco> databits, i dont know either on that one srry
<bosco> databits, do you know how to fix my wireless
<databits> brosco, ugh thanks
<rico> Ive installed Virtual Box but cant find how to start it lol
<bulmer> databits-> yes just put that script on a file and make the executable then run it as root
<df00z> thanks
<databits> how do you make it exe ?
<databits> sudo chmod +x/
<bulmer> databits in linux world, it is not called exe you change to mode of the file to eXecutable
<databits> bulmer, sudo chmod +x
<databits> that correct
<adamonline45> Is there a good vector graphics app?  I know I heard it mentioned here before, that all you need is GIMP and ________, and you've got all you need!
<pawan> hi
<tritium> databits: you need to follow that with the filename
<bulmer> databits you have to include the file name after +x
<tritium> databits: type "man chmod" for details
<databits> bulmer, so sudo chmod +x /etc/X11/filename
<databits> +x tells it to be exe
<bulmer> databits i suggest putting that script in your home dir not at /etc/X11
<perfector> adamonline45: try using inkscape
<databits> ok thanks bulmer
<databits> appreciate
<pawan> hello
<tarelerulz> How do you ftp to other computer use cat 5 .  I   have wireless and eth port  .   How do i tell it which one to use
<adamonline45> perfector: I'll check it out, thank you 8)
<rico> how do i start a program thats not in the applications list?
<perfector> rico: from the terminal..
<rico> what do i type?
<tritium> rico: also, from Alt-F2
<bulmer> rico  /path/to/file  -"options here"
<perfector> rico: the program name
<friendlysys> after you make changes to your zone files, how do you make it affect changes immediately?  just restart named ?
<n2diy> rico, the program's name
<perfector> rico: what r u trying to start?
<tarelerulz> in the past I used windows and I set my lan port to an static and I forget what protocol I used .  Anyone
<rico> virtual box
<perfector> rico: type virtual and hit the tab key twice to give u the names os all the apps that start with virtual
<databits> what is the command to delete a file in terminal ?
<tritium> databits: rm
<databits> sudo del /blah/bah ?
<n2diy> tarelerulz: can you ping your target?
<databits> rm
<databits> thanks
<tarelerulz> I will see if I can ping it
<rico> in what program perfector?
<tritium> databits: please try to fit your replies on one line.  No need to hit enter repeatedly
<Lumpy^> how cna i remove rootkit from linux? is that possible without to do reinstall?
<bosco> databits, rm = remove
<perfector> rico: r u using gnome as ur desktop
<tritium> Lumpy^: what makes you think you have a rootkit?
<rico> Ubuntu default, so yes gnome
<rico> i found it
<Lumpy^> ive scanned my linux with the tool
<Lumpy^> and its says im infected
<tarelerulz> n2diy , I can not ping my target
<rico> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'virtualbox-ose' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<perfector> rico : find the icon called "Terminal"
<tritium> Lumpy^: I find that highly unlikely
<Lumpy^> why?
<rico> so i have to uninstall it in the admin section, 1 sec
<n2diy> tarelerulz: are YOU running a firewall?
<perfector> rico: pls use my nick in the line if u r conversing with me.
<rico> sorry perfector
<tarelerulz> I do not think so unless my xbox has an firewall and as far as I know it don't nor does this computer unless that is one of the default set up for Ubuntu 7.10
<rico> perfector - ok, its installing in the add/remove section
<rico> ive got abit to learn :P
<perfector> rico: u mean to say "terminal is installing"??
<Lumpy^> i got a problem that when i save a file it wont update the timestamp of it, as a result in xp i cannot see the changes of the file unless i close and open the file
<rico> perfector - no, i mean its installing from "add/remove", not using terminal
<n2diy> tarelerulz: use my nick in your replies, or they will get lost in the traffic. Can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<sunogbaga> Lumpy^: use touch
<perfector> rico: whats installing?
<rico> and it works, yay :D
<rico> Perfector - Virtual box
<rico> Perfector - it works
<perfector> rico: cool thats gr8
<Lumpy^> yeah but i use samba
<Lumpy^> and i dont want every time i save a file to do touch
<databits> bulmer, I did sudo chmod +x /home/databits/Documents/torrentfix.fix
<rico> Perfector - thanks for the help :)
<databits> bulmer, then it went back to the prompt didn't say anything what do I do now ?
<perfector> rico: your welcome
<tarelerulz> N2diy ,  I am sorry for that.  I normally put my lan port to static 192.168.x.xxx  and subnet to 255.255.255 and I leave the defaut gateway blank .  ftp xxx:xxx@192.168.x.xxx on the command line
<tarelerulz> I get nothing
<n2diy> tarelerulz: use my nick in your replies, or they will get lost in the traffic. Can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<rico> Perfector - how do i register on IRC so i can PM people etc
<perfector> rico: u mean to say u r not registered??
<sunogbaga> Lumpy^: is this the same for all the programs? or.. are the workstations in time sync?
<bulmer> databits sudo  /path/to/file
<rico> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<tarelerulz> n3diy it says  unknown host when I ping  ping 127.0.0.1
<rico> rico - i got that message
<n2diy> tarelerulz: can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<rico> lol, i mean perfector
<rico> perfector - no im not registered in IRC
<tarelerulz> N2diy I can not ping it
<perfector> rico: type "/msg NickServ help" for all the options
<tarelerulz> N2diy , I can ping the ip of what I set my lan port too.
<databits> bulmer, this isn't working for some reason I got t to do the terminal but for some reason it isn't working
<bulmer> databits you have to understand what the script does..not sure if you understood it or not
<rico> REGISTER commando
<rico> bah
<earlmred> oh man
<earlmred> i forgot how annoying twinview mode was
<earlmred> i'll have to reconfigure so they're separate screens
<earlmred> sigh
<n2diy> tarelerulz: ok, weird, you should be able to ping your own box, 127.0.0.1. Can you ping outside your LAN?
<databits> the script is putting entries into the iptables to block rst traffic on my torrent port ... I am not able to upload at all for my torrents trying to get around that sandvine bull
<rico> how do i change my nick so I can register, Rico is taken
<bulmer> databits-> do you know how to check if you have firewall rules?
<databits> no how do I do that
<arooni-mobile> if i have 4GB of ram... do i need a 64  bit version of ubuntu to see/use it alL?
<AprilHare> wow http://www.mslinux.org/
<kuerva> hello
<bulmer> databits google for iptables tutorial  i dont have the time to explain right now
<AprilHare> hello kuerva
<kuerva> spanish people??
<n2diy> ! sp | kuerva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AprilHare> lol
<bulmer> !es | kuerva
<ubotu> kuerva: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<n2diy> ! es | kuerva
<tarelerulz> N2diy  , have my xbox via cat 5 and I can ping something called Link encap:Local Loopback which is :127.0.0.1 and I can ping eth0 which is my lan port ,but not the xbox
<rico> Perfector - I started Virtual box and got this error message "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect.."
<n2diy> tarelerulz: xbox?!?, cool.
<rico> Perfector - how do i fix that
<n2diy> tarelerulz: what does ping -b tell you?
<arooni-mobile> im having trouble with getting ram installed on my asus p5n-e sli.... basically it was working great when i had 2gb of crucial pc6400 memory.  i bought a 2gb pack from frys today a-tech pc 6400.... and every configuration i can think of fails memtest  (has > 1 error) ... and sometimes computer just shuts down........ ideas?
<tarelerulz> N2diy I can ping the xbox ip  I was doing ping wrong I think
<hwilde> Hello I am running apache on a machine with an internal and external IP Address.  I can ssh to the machine on both interfaces, but sometimes the external apache cannot be accessed.  I have specified both interface in ports.conf but that did not fix it.  Any suggestions?
<n2diy> tarelerulz: ok, so if you can ping the xbox, you should be able to ftp to it.
<tarelerulz> N2diy , I can ping the xbox .  Mybe I am doing ftp wrong . not the right format.  I did this ftp username:passward@192.168.2.102 and I get unknow host
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: wrong format
<n2diy> tarelerulz: try "ftp 192.168.2.102
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: ftp host.com then ul be prompted for username and password
<perfector> rico: im not sure i have not used much of virtual box...
<odinriko> Gcc is unable to create an executable file....what does this mean?
<n2diy> tarelerulz: sunogbaga, yes, exactly
<perfector> rico: im not sure i have not used much of virtual box...
<Qaxi> Hi, I have (and love) to make and finish project to place 130 PC with Linux onto our corporate network.
<Qaxi> Can you point me to information sources about *buntu in enterprise environment?
<Qaxi> Main points of interest: IRC or mailing groups to discuss souch topic, HowTo make custom instalation, automaticaly adding packages, restrict user changes to OpenOffice, Thunderbird, Firefox ...
<tarelerulz> n2diy I did what you said ftp 192.168.2.102 and it says No route to host
<hwilde> odinriko, sudo apt-get install g++
<odinriko> hwilde: isn't that part of build essential?
<wallabee> what is the best solution to install a  telnet server?
<n2diy> tarelerulz: and you can ping it?
<odinriko> g++ is already the newest version.
<rico> Perfector - fixed it, i went to user and added the virtual box group it asked for then signed out and back in and it works :)
<perfector> rico: thats gr8
<rico> Perfector - is there a shortcut key to switch between the 2 desks on the bottome right?
<bulmer> Qaxi-> you may want to use suse or fedora for enterprise, they include nice tools for enterprise management
<hwilde> odinriko, are you root
<odinriko> hwilde: via sudo, ya
<perfector> rico: ctrl+alt+left/right arrow key
<hwilde> rico, try 3ddesktop
<n2diy> tarelerulz: and you can ping it?
<tarelerulz> n2diy I can't find it says this From 192.168.2.104 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<hwilde> odinriko, i had that error and i reinstalled g++ and that worked.
<rico> perfector - thanks :)
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: that means ur not connected to that host
<rico> hwilde - how do i do 3ddesktop?
<tarelerulz> N2diy , I don't walls see such.  most the time when it says unknow host that mean I am not connected
<hwilde> rico, search for it in synaptic.  you can map it to a key so you can scroll through the desktops like a pictureviewer thing
<tarelerulz> I have the xbox connected via a cat 5 cord
<tarelerulz> I can't be more connect then that
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: not literally
<n2diy> tarelerulz: ok, so you have a cable problem, or something isn't configed right.
<n2diy> tarelerulz: Can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<tarelerulz> N2diy ,what do I need. I have an ip static , sub net and default gate way which is blank . I will ping that
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: try this sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hwilde> i'm sure his interfaces file is not setup right
<rico> hwilde - what do i type in the search to bring it up, desktop brought up too much :p
<tarelerulz> Sunogbaga, will I not lose wireless if I do that?
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: try give us the result
<hwilde> rico, duh what are you searching for.. . 3ddesktop
<tendervittles> hi
<n2diy> tarelerulz: Can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: it might get reconfigured
<boguh> hi, can i create an encrypted partition on an md device?
<tarelerulz> n2diy I can ping that .
<n2diy> tarelerulz: Can you ping your router?
<tarelerulz> N2diy I don't have a router . I just have the xbox and this computer connected via a Cat 5 cord .
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: how many workstations do you have?
<n2diy> tarelerulz: Ok, nic card to nic card?
<Qaxi> bulmer: Free Fedora and Suse are not an option, they have too short support, *buntu 8.04 LTS would be better
<Qaxi> I konow CentOS is option, but the Desktop part of RHEL is ... rubish ... I was born as RedHat guy (and I am still), I know whart I am saying.
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: that's supposed to be a crossover connection if you have a nic to nic..
<n2diy> tarelerulz: Ok, nic card to nic card?
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: is that a crossover connection?
<n2diy> tarelerulz: If you want help, answer my question, nic card to nic card?
<tendervittles> i cannot get my grapgics card to work with ubuntu, nor my wireless network card, can anyone help me?
<bulmer> Qaxi-> too short for support? if you pay em, support will be continous
<rico> hwilde - 3d desktop doesnt come up
<tendervittles> when i try to enable it in my Restricted drivers manager i get the error: The software source for the package
<tendervittles>    xorg-driver-fglrx
<tarelerulz> I put the defalt gateway as being what the xbox has and changed the ip and reset the xbox
<tendervittles>  is not enabled.
<hwilde> rico, oh i am back in feisty land sry
<OsDigital6542> hola
<OsDigital6542> hola
<NineTeen67Comet> Hiall .. Besides Tigerdirect, newegg, geeks.com does anyone know a place that I could order a "decent" mobo/cpu/ram set?
<CaRtz> could anyone suggest a good mp3 player?
<tarelerulz> Thanks all for yourself . I am off to ftp a movie to my other computer and watch it
<NineTeen67Comet> iAudio A2, X5, U2 .. Cowon makes them ..
<CaRtz> oh, i mean for ubuntu. :D
<ping> hey guys what should i do to make anti spy ware software run
<sunogbaga> CaRtz: xmms
<NineTeen67Comet> VLC, XMMS, Banshee, Rhythmbox .. um .. Beep Media player .. there are tons, just play with them and pick the one you like .. VLC is very versatile but ugly.
<regius> ping, do you need antispyware software in ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> VLC is good on files I would not think anything plays like img files which is some iso format .  mplayer can play about anything else
<Myrtti> regius: no
<Myrtti> regius: sorry,  need more coffee
<ping> yea i want this stuff called super anti spy ware professional its what i had before i switched if there is something better let me know but i would like to have some reguardless
<tarelerulz> Totem is great for general media player . like the playlist features like repeat
<regius> ping, thats a windows problem. In linux you don't need a "super mega anti spyware pro killer" program
<ping> oh really can you explain why i just switched like in the last couple of days and am trying to learn all i can
<tarelerulz> Ping have fun with learning Linux.  This is great place to start.  I  found out about irc months ago ,but I wish I would have found it in the start .
<rico> good thing about Ubuntu, no - little protection needed
<rico> Ubuntu/Linux
<regius> ping, there is no spyware out there
<n2diy> ! ubotu | troll
<ubotu> troll: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ping> what is irc
<arooni-mobile> my core2duo is running at 68* C... is that too hot?
<NineTeen67Comet> ping: you are in IRC .. ;)
<rico> lol
<earlmred> hmm, i'm trying to create an array with mdadm, and i'm getting the following on my drives: mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy
<earlmred> any ideas? they aren't mounted...
<ping> oh ok sorry one of my friends helped alot but went really fast and explained some but not all of what was going on sorry didn't know
<wroklife> how to configure network with just an ip and subnet and gateway plz help
<CaRtz> sunogbaga: thanks
<Terrasque> wroklife: ifconfig <eth> <ip> netmask <netmask> ; route add default gw <gw>
<whabo> is there a book for command lines in linux (general) .. i would love to learn most of them .. instead of comming back and forth for command lines.... THANK YOU
<wroklife> terrasque :tried it but i have 2 gigalan on my board and also it is not accepting the satatic ip
<lespea> http://www.proprofs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8478
<lespea> (that's for whabo)
<DoHi> anyone here know how to kill a GRUB?
<hangthedj> whabo, there is a pretty good book called wicked shell scripts, and by writing these shell scripts you will get  very familiar with the command line
<DoHi> I need it REMOVED
<Spartan-X> Kill grub you say
<DoHi> yes
<Terrasque> wroklife: it have worked in all situations for me earlier :)
<Qaxi> bulmer: I need not payd support, here is 10 guys which know Linux, it is enought for 1000 PCs
<whabo> thx
<mavi-> DoHi: you need the windows loader back?
<DoHi> PM please
<Spartan-X> i don't think you can kill grub as it's a bootloader
<wroklife> terrassque: i guess its not working for me
<whabo> thank you guys ill look for both .... THANK YOU
<DoHi> I need a GRUB GONE
<n2diy> whabo: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<DoHi> deleted no longer here
<mavi-> DoHi: then you cant boot your computer
<DoHi> well not really
<mavi-> DoHi: you need a boot loader, either grub or the windows one
<wroklife> terrasque i cant even use my cabenet from ubuntu
<sunogbaga> DoHi: theres lilo
<DoHi> well how do I get the windows one back?
<DoHi> I have formatted the drive a bunch of times
<earlmred> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<earlmred> get that from fdisk as well.
<earlmred> hmmm
<DoHi> that obviously doesn't work
<mavi-> DoHi: find a windows disk, boot to cmd and type "fdisk /mbr"
<DoHi> tried that
<DoHi> didn't work
<Terrasque> DoHi: start winxp recovery console and run fixmbr and fixboot
<sunogbaga> DoHi: use the windows cd,. choose rescue mode, type fixmbr
<erUSUL> DoHi: boot with the windows cd into the recovery console and do 'fixmbr'
<Spartan-X> i would not fdisk the mbr
<DoHi> did that
<Spartan-X> as the bootloader will be removed
<DoHi> it didn't work
<earlmred> hmm
<Spartan-X> first what os (s) do you have installled
<Qaxi> bulmer: at least RHEL has no tools for limiting user changes to OpenOffice, Thunderbird, Firefox. So I am looking for opinions and experienced admins.
<earlmred> that error is only supposed to come up if other partitions are mounted on that disk
<DoHi> I will try again if that's the only idea
<earlmred> but nothing is mounted
<mavi-> Spartan-X: fdisk /mbr replaces the mbr with windows bootloader
<mavi-> like fixmbr does
<Spartan-X> mavi-: sorry not much of a windows user :D
<erUSUL> DoHi: if it didn't work complain to microsoft not here ;P
<sunogbaga> DoHi: that's the solution,.
<lespea> DoHi you could boot with knoppix and use dd to null boot sector
<DoHi> no my issue is... complicated
<sunogbaga> DoHi: where'd you install GRUB?
<DoHi> i want the grub gone so I can start again
<DoHi> I'll try fixmbr? and see what happens now
<sunogbaga> DoHi: well, wherever GRUB is., just fixmbr
<DoHi> I currently get an error 17
<lespea> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/{harddrive} bs=512 count=1
<erUSUL> DoHi: you have to replace grub with something a null boot sector is a dead disk
<Terrasque> DoHi: if yo do dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/<harddisk> and let that run for a while, everything on the disk will be overwritten by 0's
<DoHi> yeah I tried installing UBUNTU and it still came up with my OLD GRUB
<lespea> Terrasque: that's why you go bs=512 count=1
<earlmred> if i change /boot/grub/menu.lst do i need to re-run grub-install ?
<lespea> just erases the boot sector
<lespea> earlmred: no
<erUSUL> earlmred: nope
<earlmred> k thanks
<Terrasque> lespea: I know, but sometimes windows act weirdly if the disk is not as it expects, ive noticed :p
<lukasl> hi, I'm trying to get files on/off my USB mp3 player but it doesn't work, can somebody help me?
<sunogbaga> lukasl: how are you doing it?
<lukasl> I just plug in the player in the USB connector and I expect to see some popup that tells me it's connected.
<lukasl> instead in dmesg, I see messages like [ 1542.156000] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12
<lukasl> [ 1542.564000] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 12, error -71
<Kr0ntab> lukasl, what type/model is it?
<hwilde> lukasl, it should create device /dev/media/USB   or similar
<hangthedj> unless its an mtp device
<DoHi> cheers ppl
<DoHi> off to screw up my boot sector
<simion314> hi, i am searching for mono 1.2.5 .deb packae,  do you know where i can find more .deb packages ? , i tried getdeb
<DoHi> you actually have been very helpful
<DoHi> I may get it right this time
<some_idiot> how do i find out which package provided /usr/bin/ld ?
<lukasl> Hmm
<lukasl> sunogbaga, sorry I got disconnected
<lukasl> sunogbaga, I just insert the MP3 player into an USB slot and expect to get some popup. Instead I get messages like [ 1542.156000] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12
<lukasl> [ 1542.564000] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 12, error -71
<lukasl>  in demsg
<lukasl> dmesg even
<hangthedj> lukasl, can you find the device if you do lsusb?
<honk_> does anyone have widescreen 1280x800 framebuffer console working with Intel 945GM?
<earlmred> has anyone ever seen this from mdadm before? "device or resource busy" for a partition that isn't mounted?
<lukasl> hangthedj, nope, I see Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 and that three times
<lukasl> for Bus 001, Bus 002 and Bus 003
<hangthedj> lukasl, i have an mtp mp3 player and dmesg gives me accepting address 8, error -71
<AgentHeX> is there a program that can flash LCD pixels quickly to fix dead/stuck pixels?
<hangthedj> lukasl, what kind of mp3 player is it?
<thalita> #jakarta
<lukasl> it's just an el-cheapo 1GB player, brandless. FYI, it works on my Debian server.
<hwilde> lukasl, there is nothing in /media/USB ?
<lukasl> could it be the USB hardware of this PC is too old somehow?
<lukasl> hwilde - nope.
<alecwh> How do I install the OpenGL Python bindings?
<thalita> thalita
<hangthedj> lukasl, just for fun do you have libmtp installed?
<hangthedj> or does it show up in rhythmbox?
<lukasl> lukasl@nova:~$ dpkg -l|grep mtp
<lukasl> ii  libmtp6                                    0.2.1-0ubuntu3
<lukasl> so yeah libmtp is installed.
<thalita> #jammaah
<lukasl> it doesn't show up in rhythmbox
<hangthedj> if you do ls /dev/sd*, is there more than sda like maybe sdb?
<thalita> hi
<lukasl> there are none.
<Terrasque> lukasl: does dmesg say anything when you plug it in?
<hangthedj> maybe its just an el-cheapo 1 gig mp3 player :p
<hwilde> yeah it is not recognized as a file system basically
<hwilde> otherwise it would mount
<cawaker> anyone think to check if that particular player needs a specific kernel module loaded? not everything is included in the stock kernel
<hwilde> but if it works in Debian you just need that package
<lukasl> Terrasque, yup, it says things like [ 2247.608000] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14
<lukasl> [ 2247.728000] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<lukasl> [ 2247.952000] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<hwilde> in Debian do lsmod and see what module it is using
<hwilde> then install that package
<cawaker> exactly what i was thinking hwilde
<lukasl> Hmm
<wroklife> terrasque I tried it man still the problem persists........
<alecwh> I'm having trouble getting WPA wireless support to work with my Dell latitude D630. Can someone help?
<Yaznaki> emm, seems everyone in the fedora channel is ideling, anyone here know anything about sticking fedora 8 ppc on a PS3 and getting the error message "Attribute error: device instant has no attribute 'pcidom'"
<ubunt1> how can I auto enter the system in text mode
<zzaza> hi all
<Inverse> quick hardware question,  for my RAM timings  is 5-5-5-15   or 5-5-5-9   faster?
<wroklife> can anyone help with configuring a net connection
<astro76> Inverse, ask in ##hardware , but smaller is faster
<ubunt1> can any one help me?
<lukasl> It's kind of hard to accept that something as desktoppy as plugging in an MP3 player in the USB port would work without a problem on Debian but not on Ubuntu.
<Inverse> astro76, thanks
<sunogbaga> wroklife: what's wrong?
<wroklife> sunogbaga i have a cablenet connectio with a static ip and a gateway and netmask as 255.255.255.240
<df00z> Hey
<df00z> are there ubuntu SVN or very up to date packages available for ubuntu?
<wroklife> cant configre to get to the internet ......i tried ifconfig stiil
<df00z> I'm trying to avoid compiling things from source as much as possible
<astro76> !hardy | df00z
<ubotu> df00z: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ter2008> olaa
<df00z> but the version 7.10 uses is months old
<Apropos> AGH. Anyone have any idea how to fix the Mesa issue with the graphics driver?
<mips> I need help with LVM
<Apropos> Nothing I've tried will make it read as ATI
<df00z> Are there backports for 7.10?
<arooni__> i recently upgraded my ram from 2GB => 4GB.... when i run top... it says 3.9GB of swap is unused.... when i originally partitioned, i think my swap partition is only 2GB... is this gonna be a problem?  i'm thinking the OS thinks it has 3.9GB of swap to write to, but it only has 2GB... ideas?
<maxsoft> morning all. I'm configuring SAMBA. how to 'share' on more network interfaces? how to specify mode than 1 ip class in "remote browse sync" paramter? thank you.
<Budda|> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, and I'm having some troubles with my wireless networking. It conneectes to the network for about 5 or 10 minutes, then just randomly disconnects, and won't reconnect until I restart the Pc. Anyone know why?
<Budda|> connects*
<TiJay> hi i need help. i'm trying to install DLink DCS110 Webcam
<astro76> df00z, you can enable backports in Software Sources
<indraveni> if I am creating a debian package which need to overwrite  a file created by any other package, then I am facing a problem, like, couldnot overwrite the file alacarte.mo creating by alacarte package.
<TiJay> and it doesn't recongize it
<TiJay> Any ideas?
<indraveni> how can I remove his conflict ?
<TiJay> DSB110 to be more exact
<astro76> indraveni, try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<mips> Anyone use LVM or know how to use it ???
<indraveni> thankyou astro76
<Budda|> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, and I'm having some troubles with my wireless networking. It connects to the network for about 5 or 10 minutes, then just randomly disconnects, and won't reconnect until I restart the Pc. Anyone know why?
<zzaza> any one here has ever used a usb mic
<ubunt1> hai
<ubajaz> Budda|: That happened to me a few times. Using a Linksys WUSB54GS. Has been stable for 16 days now though. Not sure how to troubleshoot it, because it also made lsusb hang indefinitely.
<df00z> astro76: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/ I don't see any package for mplayer here?
<astro76> df00z, that's likely
<df00z> Any idea if there are packages for mplayer that are more up to date? like SVN weeklies or something?
<arooni__> id like some feedback about getting ram installed on my asus p5n-e sli.... basically it was working great when i had 2gb of crucial pc6400 memory.  i bought a 2gb pack from frys today a-tech pc 6400.... and every configuration i can think of fails memtest  (has > 1 error) ... and sometimes computer just shuts down........ ok anyways, so i found a config that boots up and lets me run.... but top reports that 3.5 of 3.6 gb is used, b
<arooni__> ut the system monitor says only 472MB of memory is used.  .... what should i do?
<df00z> astro76: ? why was it likely, anyway?
<hwilde> arooni__, you should buy crucial memory duh
<astro76> df00z, there's really not that many backports and not unless for a good reason... is there a reason you need a mplayer version newer than gutsy's?
<cawaker> well 1, you went to Frys, 2 your mobo might not support the amount you have
<hwilde> there is a reason it costs more :  bc it works
<df00z> astro76: threaded h264 support, etc
<df00z> they're always doing updates
<Inverse> try BUFFALO RAM its great
<arooni__> hwilde, well i cant get it ultra cheap at frys... plus atech is listed as an accepta ble memory from my asus mobo manual
<df00z> I can compile it from scratch..but like
<astro76> df00z, well if you want to remain bleeding edge, get the source from mplayer and compile... if you plan on doing this for lots of things, you might consider a different distro that is not time-based releases
<cawaker> honestly, i've used frys ram too, its usually fine, but not perfect, and check your mobo specs, it might not support 4gig
<df00z> astro76: can't mplayer break when ubuntu updates?  like, library dependencies and such
<hwilde> arooni__, you bought cheap ram and now it doesn't work and you wonder what is the problem... buy good ram ok
<arooni__> cawaker, mobo suppots up to 8gb
<astro76> df00z, sure
<The_K> Newegg.com is the best choice, if you are willing to wait for shipping
<df00z> Yeah..i want to avoid that -_-
<Budda|> ubajaz: So theres nothing I can do? But keep restarting?
<arooni__> should memtest 86+ succeed with no errors ?  are some memory errors acceptable?
<hwilde> no errors!!
<astro76> df00z, you can't have it both ways, if you want stability, you use a distro which has discrete releases..  if you want bleeding edge, you sacrifice the tested stability of a distro release
<The_K> you can still use the memory if it comes up with one or two errors, but there is no point
<The_K> if you just purchased it, return it or use it as credit for an upgrade
<astro76> df00z, maybe check out gentoo
<astro76> df00z, or archlinux
<df00z> I was running gentoo, I found myself compiling stuff outside portage, because it's not always up to date, even ~x86
<arooni__> hwilde, what happens if you get errors
<Inverse> if the memory is bad take it back to the store and get a refund
<df00z> So my system would always rot over time, heh
<arooni__> i can take it back no problem
<astro76> df00z, so if you found a distro that was completely up to date on every piece of software, what would you waste your time on? :p
<Inverse> take it back and get some better stuff, I recommend BUFFALO  i have 4GB of their ddr2 800mhz  running at 1023Mhz with no problems at all
<arooni__> should i try to tweak the speed or voltage?
<hwilde> arooni__, if you get errors you go buy good ram
<arooni__> before returning
<The_K> Crucial is also pretty decent
<The_K> do NOT touch the voltage
<arooni__> going to frys is about an hour trip at minimum
<df00z> astro: if I make a custom deb for mplayer, and say, it needs libasound.so.2.0.0, and synaptic updates libasound down the road
<hwilde> So buy the right ram the first time you can't skimp on cheap ram!
<df00z> will it uninstal mplayer, or warn me somehow?
<Inverse> just take it back arooni, dont waste your money on cheap hardware it will burn you in the end
<hwilde> you can save money on other parts but your ram is bad your system is dead
<The_K> if you are having issues at stock voltage and timing, messing with them won't fix anything
<arooni__> ok this is great feedback
<cawaker> yeah make fun of me, but i buy Apple hardware for a reson
<Inverse> lol at apple
<juststarting> #linux
<Inverse> did apple get anything faster than 667Mhz yet?
<The_K> As an ex Apple tech, they used to send us three or four bad mainboards a week.
<The_K> however... their shipping was overnight and they eventually got us the right part.
<cawaker> gee 3 or 4? vs the 10 or 20 i have to send back of dells monthly for my job?
<The_K> 3 or 4 for ONE machine
<The_K> not to mention the blanket recall we had to handle
<ubajaz> Isn't the volume of received motherboards relevant? I see no numbers.
<df00z> astro76: if I make a package for mplayer, and I build it with libasound 2.0.0, and synaptic updates libasound in the future, will it warn me about the package having dependencies not met?
<df00z> Or will it just break?
<The_K> at least half of the parts we ordered came up bad
<The_K> they always made it right in the end, though
<ubajaz> Buggy software, faulty hardware. This is the world I live in!
<arooni__> what kinds of things would you  notice if you had bad memory
<arooni__> that failed the memtest86+
<The_K> Shit generally not working, lol
<arooni__> heh
<arooni__> and hard to repro i bet
<The_K> You can get some pretty awesome behavior (if the system actually loads)
<arooni__> The_K, like ?
<Terrasque> arooni__: with bad mem, basically anything can happen :p
<bachstudies> does anyone else experience random reboots when using firefox?
<arooni__> it could be awesome
<ubajaz> bachstudies: Definitely not.
<bachstudies> opera seems to work just fine
<df00z> or..I wonder if I could just statically link it
<df00z> heh
<arooni__> hmmmm if memtest86+ runs one or two tests and then shuts down.... this is an indication that the memory is bad yes?
<arooni__> shuts down = computer shuts down
<Terrasque> arooni__: from one program not functioning, to the machine going really slow, to weird textures in games, to one function returning bad result, to machine rebooting, to random data errors, to.. well, you get the idea :p
<Inverse> arooni what are you trying to do?
<ubajaz> Wonder what could be wrong with a laptop that reboots during XP setup, and hangs for hours switching from "step 1" to "step 2" in the Ubuntu install, after taking a bloody long time to get there.
<arooni__> see whether th echeap atech memory i bought at frys will work
<arooni__> Inverse, that was for u
<VSpike> ubajaz: faulty hard drive, cd drive or or pata/sata controller?
<Inverse> if its working it works, if you dont get strange behaviour then it would appear to be working,  do the mem test with individual sticks, see if it reproduces errors
<Parsi> after a while my line drops, i wanna redial automatically, is it possible?
<Inverse> but my advice would be to take it back and spend a bit more getting better hardware
<ujabas> VSpike: Yes, I assume those are strong candidates.
<jubilee> Hey, I've installed Flash for FF and videos @ YouTube don't work right... Is there a common reason for this?
<Inverse> anyways, work time now, chow for now
<Parsi> jubilee: Flash or Flash Player?
<jubilee> Player*
<VSpike> arooni__: why would you inflict cheap RAM on yourself? :)
<Parsi> YouTube videos appear like an empty plate?
<jubilee> Also, In FF when I scroll up or down, and I get to the top of bottom of a page, rather than not scrolling anymore, it goes to the page before or after... If there a way to turn this off?
<jubilee> Parsi, no, all of the buttons are all mashed together and the windows sized wrong...
<arooni__> VSpike, cuz i'm chronically cheap.... about everything :(
<Devyll> hello , how can I mount a partition automaticly on boot ?  using fstab file ? if yes is the next syntax correct ? : "/dev/sda1                 /mnt/mountPartition           ext32"                ?????
<hwilde> Devyll, man fstab
<Parsi> jubilee: re-install flash player!
<Parsi> Devyll: mount -a
<rico> I have an issue with my Virtual machine, its not picking up my video card as an ATI card
<jubilee> Parsi, k then... do you know anything about this scrolling thing?
<Parsi> or go to /media
<Parsi> aaaa
<The_K> shit, I'd just remove then install FF, unless you've played around with it too much
<Parsi> i had this problem, but it fixed itself!
<jubilee> Parsi, which?
<Parsi> scrolling
<kerny> how do I achieve this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47668/
<draken> can someone help me, i lost my bar for taskbar
<juststarting> hi
<jubilee> Parsi, what about when you're on the desktop, how if you accidentally scroll it starts switching workspaces?
<VSpike> arooni__: With some things, that only works if you don't value your time.  Sometimes you need to spend more to save, seems to me
<juststarting> hello
<kerny> how do I rebuild the kernel?
<The_K> it's not entertaining, not in the least.
<Parsi> jubilee: stars?
<VSpike> arooni__: Mind you, if we didn't like wasting hours on a computer, why would we use linux? :)
<arooni__> VSpike, i agree with you........ and i do value my time
<The_K> Vspike, agreed
<jubilee> Parsi?
<arooni__> i need to spend a bit more sometimes
<Parsi> jubilee. aha
<Parsi> only when mouse goes to desktop sides!
<Parsi> and i don't know how to disable it!
<The_K> draken, add a new bar to the bottom of the screen, and right click it and add the task bar to it
<jubilee> Parsi, if I scroll with desktop @ front, it'll switch workspaces... I don't know how to shut this off... It's really annoying, that I should fear accidentally scrolling too far or in the wrong places...
<The_K> I don't have a GUI readily available, but thats essentially it
<Parsi> jubilee, me to!
<jubilee> Parsi, so do you know where I might... find some prefs for this?
<Parsi> jubilee, if you found a way to shut off teach me!
<rico> I have an issue with my Virtual machine, its not picking up my video card as an ATI card
<The_K> what VM software are you using?
<The_K> and in my experience, most VM's won't pick them up.. it will give you a generic VGA adapter driver
<syc_> guys, what is the best VM software out there ?
<jubilee> WHY DOES NO ONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THIS!?
<irreducibilis> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rico> Virtual box
<Parsi> hey guys, is there an option to redialing on line drop???
<jubilee> Well, read caps, for I am angry and I'm trying to get this across... I'm not asking how to rewrite the whole OS w/out the frickin scroll issue...
<The_K> quick and dirty solution... remove the scrollwheel from your xorg.conf file
<jubilee> I just know that it wasn't that way is Feisty, and now it is... and there is no way to just shut this crap feature off???
<jubilee> It's a track pad
<The_K> ...ouch
<The_K> I feel your pain on that one.  My laptop has decided that half my trackpad is the scrollwheel
<jubilee> yeah, I accidentally hit it all the time... if only they'd do the AAPL thing where two fingers are needed to scroll
<irreducibilis> Ah, in that case
<irreducibilis> Solution may == USB mouse
<earlmred> anybody in here have experience with mdadm?
<jubilee> It's my girlfriends computer, not mine, but it annoys both of us, and she doesn't, for whatever reason, like to use a mouse
<redblack> hi
<irreducibilis> hm
<jubilee> or she... likes to use her fingers instead... which doesn't worry me.
<earlmred> mdadm keeps giving me "device or resource busy" when i try to create an array
<redblack> how can i know the symbolic links for a knowen file?
<irreducibilis> redblack: You mean the extension?
<redblack> non
<redblack> irreducibilis,  i should entre a file name to the find cmd + parametres that destinct the symbolic link for the file a want
<irreducibilis> ah... no clue then
<Richard51684> My volume is very low... When I set it to 50% it's unhearable and when it's on 100% it feels like it's actually at 25% volume. What's causing this and/or how can I fix it? I know the volumes aren't correct because I used to be on Windows.
<The_K> alsamixer
<redblack> irreducibilis,  thanks any way
<redblack> :)
<The_K> start there
<Richard51684> where would i find it
<VSpike> Richard51684: run it from a terminal
<Richard51684> ok
<nikin> Hy, I Dont Know why but firefox eats up 23% CPU in ideal state just with the igoogle website opened.... Flash movie players also tend to lag... adn all the CPU is used by firefox (dual PIII server)
<VSpike> Richard51684: just turn everything to max, and try toggling some of the options too, especially if you have anything like "external amplifier" or similar
<sunogbaga> is there any way to fire up a shell with network tools like ssh/ftp when booting to an ubuntu installer?
<skywalking> Hello , I would like to know that Apache has the gui configure or not ?   If yes , what is the name of that program.
<The_K> I think you are stuck with whatever is on the LiveCD
<The_K> sunogbaga, are you looking for a temporary toolkit?  If so, try Knoppix
<sunogbaga> The_K: Problem is i don't have a live cd, all i have is a ubuntu server installer
<The_K> huh... no way to get a LiveCD?
<Richard51684> i tried that alsamixer utility and all options
<Richard51684> didn't help
<sunogbaga> The_K: not now..
<Xenobyte> Richard51684, did you see how to "unmute" things in alsamixer?
<Richard51684> yes
<sunogbaga> The_K: i can get it at later, but i'm wondring if it's possible
<draken> my avi videos are going all green ? :<
<The_K> Rickard, press M, I believe... or Enter, actually
<The_K> sunogbaga, I don't think it is.
<The_K> alsamixer
<TexasTaz> Good morning everyone
<Xenobyte> Richard51684, i guess you raised the level for pcm too
<root> what deb can i use to install beryl-manager for gutsy amd64
<magnetron> !beryl | root
<ubotu> root: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Richard51684> yep
<Richard51684> i raised all the possible levels
<sunogbaga> The_K: thnx,. it would be helpful, coz my officemate's pc just crashed, we have no way to back-up..just through network(i guess)
<Terrasque> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<magnetron> Richard51684: is alsa selected in System > preferences > sound
<sunogbaga> The_K: i have to get myself that live cd
<jck_true> does any of you know a Ubuntu version ready for server purpuse (Just local server with PHP, Mysql, Apache, SVN, Maybe some Bittorent?)
<Xenobyte> i have been using the heck out of systemrescuecd lately
<The_K> jck_true, they have a server version on the website
<The_K> I'm running on it right now
<Terrasque> root: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<root> ok so when I run compiz --replace  I get a white screen
<ikonia> jck_true: the desktop version will work fine for that
<magnetron> jck_true: yes Ubuntu Server. at install, you can choose roles as LAMP for instance
<The_K> sunobaga, Knoppix is pretty bueno... I haven't played with ut un a whule
<jck_true> The_K: Does that version include PHP and other goodies?
<magnetron> jck_true: yes
<ikonia> jck_true: you have no need for server version for your requiments, the desktop version will do exactly what you ask for
<jck_true> Thanks
<magnetron> !lamp > jck_true
<draken> my avi videos are going all green ? :<
<ikonia> jck_true: the desktop version will also be much easier to maintain and use
<The_K> that begs the question... why bother having a server version?
<VSpike> How can I make gnome not show window contents while moving or resizing?
<draken> my avi videos are going all green ? :<
<draken> all of a sudden
<VSpike> Not running effects
<ikonia> The_K: for people who actually need server platforms
<skywalking> Hello , I would like to know that Apache has the gui configure or not ?   If yes , what is the name of that program.
<ikonia> jck_true: I assure you the desktop version will be fine, work easier and be a much better platform for your personal needs
<The_K> skywalking: no idea.  Google might pull something up, though.
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> sure does take awhile to format 1.5TB
<ikonia> skywalking: no gui that I'm aware of
<Terrasque> The_K: I use server version install a lot :)
<root> any ideas or which log I can look at why I get this white screen ?
<ikonia> root: xorg.log, gdm.log
<ikonia> root: x.0.log
<ikonia> root: syslog, messages
<root> I have been looking all night at these files but I don't see anything strange
<ikonia> root: at what point do you get a white screen
<root> immediately
<ikonia> when
<root> as soon as I run compiz --replace
<ikonia> root: ok - so lets step back. Does it work without compiz ?
<earlmred> heh ircing as root? :)
<TexasTaz> Good Morning Ikonia
<_ruben> not working as root would be a first step
<ikonia> The_K: morning
<ikonia> oops
<root> if I type metacity --replace I am ok
<The_K> ikonia: can't tell anymore
<ikonia> TexasTaz: good morning
<ikonia> root: thats not what I asked
<ikonia> root: your running fine with no issues without enabling compiz ?
<JewishMan> does the ubuntu livecd have the adobe flash plugin installed on it?
<ikonia> JewishMan: no
<JewishMan> :(( wah.
<root> yes
<The_K> JewishMan, can't legally do that
<root> ikonia yes seems ok
<ikonia> root: right, so how do you enable "desktop effects"
<JewishMan> The_K im surprised, i'd think adobe would WANT that
<ikonia> JewishMan: no
<JewishMan> whats their problem?
<ikonia> JewishMan: restrictive license
<root> ikonia yikes I am not sure I guess I had this before upgrading from feisty and when I was using beryl-manager
<JewishMan> you guys should try sending hired goons over to the Adobe headquarters
<The_K> JewishMan... no idea, but no OS ships with it.  It's a distribution of code issue.. they want a cut of the sales
<ikonia> root: ok - so there is a potential problem have you removed all the beryl stuff before upgrading ?
<JewishMan> how do they make sales off of a player?
<mips> My screen is all garbage when I boot up. How do I change to vesa mode
<ikonia> !offtopic >JewishMan
<JewishMan> never mind. Jesus
<ikonia> I'm not jesus
<root> ikonia let me do a dpkg -l | grep beryl
<The_K> ...wasn't he Jewish?
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> </irony>
<DosKey> Hello ubuntu people.
<ikonia> root: did you read the upgrade info about disabling all 3rd party product/repo's ?
<bazhang> hi DosKey
<root> ikonia that came up empty so my guess is I don't have beryl
<The_K> Good evening/morning
<ikonia> root not any more
<ikonia> root: but did you leave it enabled while upgrading ?
<root> ikonia nope did not se it
<ikonia> root: to be honest, I would do a clean gutsy install as you've not followed the procedure
<slytherin> Is anyone here using elisa?
<ikonia> root: it will be easier to resolve than troubleshooting a mix match system
<root> ikonia ooo nooooo
<ikonia> root: and I'll put money your problem goes away
<DosKey> err
<The_K> root:  don't log in using root.  Please.  Use sudo or su if you must, heh
<DosKey> root from HTS?
<root> ikon ok
<Slap_stick> has anyone here managed to get javaws to work, i've install jre1.5 as i need that version for a specific applet however when i go to run javaws it is looking for javaws.jar file which doesn't exist
<root> ikonia what is the best way to capture all my configuration information of my system if I am going to rebiuild from scratch ??
<ikonia> root: your home directory contains most of your personalisation config files
<slytherin> Slap_stick: What is output of 'ls -l /etc/alternatives/javaws'
<root> i have my home on a seprate drive
<ikonia> root: thats excellent
<ikonia> root: that should make a clean install much easier
 * magnetron awards ikonia a golden star for good IRC support
<The_K> root: well done
<ikonia> magnetron: ha ha
<magnetron> ikonia: you deserve it!
<root> my main worry is all the work I did to get hdtv pinnacle mythtv mysql apache and all other stuff installed
<mips> how do I fix my screen that displays crap when i boot up?
<ikonia> root: ok - so your tv setup will have to be re-done, no real way around that.
<jubilee> Where can I find MP3 codecs???
<ikonia> root: backup your apache config files
<DosKey> mips, what do you mean... 'Crap'?
<ikonia> root: dump your mysql databases for imports to preserve grant permissions
<simion314> hi, where can i edit the enviroment variables?
<ikonia> root: then your fine and ready to go
<DerangedDingo> mips: editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<magnetron> !codec > jubilee
<DosKey>  simion314, from shell....
<ikonia> simion314: envionment vaiables are edited from the shell eg: TEST=12345
<jubilee> eh?
<Stevethepirate> y0y0y0.
<mips> Doskey, I cannot see anything its just stripes when it gets to the login part
<simion314> i want to remove something, i prefer editing a file
<mips> DerangedDingo, what do I append to the kernel line ?
<root> this is painfull I wish there was a betterway to keep track of things
<jubilee> hullo?
<DerangedDingo> mips: that's a different story
<ikonia> simion314: how does an enviornment varaible effect removing something
<DosKey> x server has f***ed up....
<Stevethepirate> jubilee: just saying hi'z.
<ikonia> DosKey: thats a terrible way to get support
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: hi'z!
<ikonia> DosKey: remember this is a family friendly channel, so no swearing, and your initial comment didn't even warrent any form of bad language
<Stevethepirate> magnetron: lulz hi'z :P
<DerangedDingo> mips: i thought you meant the 'verbose output'
<ikonia> DosKey: just speak politly and you'll get support
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: hello as well.
<DosKey> lol.....
<DerangedDingo> or whatever it's called
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: hi
<ikonia> DosKey: I'm not laughing
<DosKey> I'm not after support....
<jubilee> I'm looking for MP3 Codecs for Rythmbox
<DosKey> Sorry :S
<Stevethepirate> !mp3 > jubilee
<ikonia> DosKey: then please moderate your own language
<DosKey> Sorry :S
<magnetron> jubilee: read the private message from ubotu
<jubilee> OIC!
<mips> DerangedDingo, I have a nv6600 card, is there not something I can add to the boot parameters untill I install the nvidia driver?
<jubilee> thx
<ikonia> mips: what point are you getting garbled text ?
<Stevethepirate> mips: what a name.. that language pwnt me for like 1/2 year...
<dancor> is it possible to use 7.10 apt but then my own kernel in grub.conf (i need to use 7.04 one bc newer one doesn't work)
<dancor> or will ubuntu get mad at me
<ikonia> dancor: it is possible, but its a lot of effort to do and maintain and you'll lose ubuntu supportability
<DosKey> ikona, lines on his GUI at login
<simion314> ikonia: hi, i tried to install mono from a installer, it faield some how, and i have some incorect path and other variables, i do not know exactly how to modify them, i prefer looking at the file
<mips> ikonia, the loging part, basically where X11 starts
<DosKey> xserver
<ikonia> simion314: which installer ?
<slytherin> dancor: How do you plan to install the old kernel? It should be possible but we need to know more details.
<DerangedDingo> well you should load the nv driver by default.. as ordered in your xorg.conf i believe, so, the problem should be there
<mips> Stevethepirate, they were good cpus
<simion314> ikonia the linux installer
<Stevethepirate> I need a way to bridge 2 network cards so that anyone on network 1 can talk to anyone on network 2 through the bridge.. one network is DHCP, the other is static.. anyone know any guides or point me in a general direction?
<dancor> slytherin: it's still there in /boot, i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10
<simion314> ikonia is a installer for this program
<ikonia> mips: ok - here is what to do. Boot into safe mode or from the livecd. Mount your file system, and edit /etc/xorg.conf to say "vesa" where it currently says "nv"
<ikonia> simion314: what installer  ? you should be using the ubuntu package manager via apt/apttitude or synaptic
<dancor> i'll try it, i just wanted to know if it would def not work
<dancor> thansk
<slytherin> dancor: Then it should work.
<ikonia> mips: I don't think that was meant for you, your not having X11 problems are you
<simion314> ikonia: there are to old
<ikonia> the 7.10 packages are very up to date
<Stevethepirate> mips: yeah, I did SPIM for a Comp sci elective.. was luls.
<simion314> ikonia i will try now to compile from source but i must clean the path and other variables
<z9999> Is there a way to disable to display of known file types when viewing files as in Windows? eg. .txt .odt etc.
<simion314> ikonia i need the recent version
<mips> ikonia, i have gfx driver issue
<ikonia> simion314: you shouldn't be compiling thigns like mono from source unless you are %100 confident in what you are doing, which you are clearly not due to being unable to set environment variables
<DosKey> He was telling you what to do...
<mips> ikonia, would love to get my hands on a mips based pc, just for giggles
<Stevethepirate> z9999: you mean like "Hide file extensions of known file types" in windows?
<ikonia> mips: ahh then it was for you. Did you uderstand my message
<ikonia> mips: is it clear what I suggested on how to resolve your issue ?
<simion314> ikonia i have no choice, i alreadi instaled some addins from svn, only to use some debian packages but it could be unsafe
<ikonia> simion314: you shouldn't be using debian packages either, they are not meant for ubuntu
<mips> ikonia, i understand, what is the exact location of xorg.conf?
<ikonia> simion314: it sounds like you've made a real potential mess of your system
<ikonia> mips: /etc/X11
<z9999> Stevethepirate: Yes.
<VSpike> How can I make gnome not show window contents while moving or resizing?  Not running effects
<VSpike> Also would like to disable the minimize/maximise animations
<simion314> ikonia: i know but i have no choice the ubuntu maintener of this packages is not maintain them up to date
<ikonia> VSpike: in one of the visual menu's there is an option that saws "show contents while dragging"
<Stevethepirate> z9999: hmm, never really liked that feature TBH.. soz.
<ikonia> simion314: why do you need later than 7.10's package. 7.10's are almost bleeding edge
<VSpike> ikonia: visual menus?
<ikonia> VSpike: desktop appearence,
<ikonia> VSpike: themes, that sort of thing, one of the menus that edits teh visual effects
<simion314> ikonia: i need to compile some programs, like monodevelop, and it has this dependences
<ikonia> simion314: monodevelop is in the repo
<ikonia> simion314: ubuntu has one packaged for you
<VSpike> ikonia: I can't find it
<z9999> Stevethepirate: Any idea how to hude them in ubuntu?
<ikonia> simion314: monodevelop - C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment
<simion314> ikonia: i want to implement something in MD, in the repositories is the version 0.14 and now the stable si 0.17
<Stevethepirate> z9999: no, just said so.. soz.
<boguh> can i use the graphical installer to set up an encrypted environment?
<ikonia> simion314: thats not far behind,
<ikonia> simion314: what specifcly do you need out of 0.17
<ikonia> boguh: not that I'm aware of
<smmagic> Andy
<magnetron> boguh: no.
<kerny> how do I rebuild the kernel in ubuntu?
<DosKey> kerny.....
<ikonia> kerny: if you have to ask, you should n't be doing so
<ikonia> kerny: why do you want to rebuild the kenrnel ?
<boguh> cause with the alternate install cd i could mind my swap sace on an encrypted partition
<ikonia> kernel even
<kerny> I have to
<ikonia> kerny: why
<Stevethepirate> I need a way to bridge 2 network cards so that anyone on network 1 can talk to anyone on network 2 through the bridge.. one network is DHCP, the other is static.. anyone know any guides or point me in a general direction?
<simion314> ikonia: listen i want to run Monodevelop inside monodevelop to add some component, and i need to use the SVN versions that has now dependencies
<kerny> to you a driver for my tv card
<kerny> use*
<mips> ikonia, thx, sorted, i have a visible desktop. Now I can upgrade to nvidia driver
<DosKey> Then just install a kernel Module.
<ikonia> simion314: then that is not an ubuntu issue
<kerny> I need CONFIG_I2C=m, CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m and CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m
<Schalken> Stevethepirate: turn your computer into a router?
<DosKey> Then just install a kernel Module.
<kerny> for the kernel
<DosKey> ^^^^^^
<DosKey> Kerny
<ikonia> kerny: thos modules should be in the kernel
<Schalken> Stevethepirate: isn't that what a router does, connects two networks together?
<kerny> don't I have to install those things?
<magnetron> !kernel > kerny
<Stevethepirate> Schalken: well, I need to run some services [web, ftp, DC, etc] on this PC, but yeah, basically need to route as well.
<DosKey> No need to recompile.... Just install a module.
<ikonia> kerny: no, they should already be modules in the default uubntu kernel
<kerny> enabled by default?
<DosKey> There was on mine..... But i had to installl different Modules.
<kerny> if so, great!
<Schalken> Stevethepirate: actually, im not sure if you actually need to "route" or if you just need to make your computer connect the two networks together to make one network.
<ikonia> kerny: yes, you may need to modprobe them, but other than that, ready to go
<DosKey> *Install
<kerny> http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~chrisp/Linux-DVB/DVICO/
<Schalken> Stevethepirate: is there a difference between a router and a birdge?
<kerny> go to the bottom of that page
<Stevethepirate> Schalken: there is..
<ikonia> kerny: why, we have answered your question
<kerny> ok then
<bazhang> Stevethepirate: using LAMP?
<simion314> ikonia i tried loading MD in the 0.14 version of monodevelop but it faield, it would be better to use the latest versions, i have some instructions to install parralel versions of mono, i prefered using .deb packages but if they are not, belive me i was thinking to install open SUSE to use latest mono and monodevelop because they release they r code in rpm format for suse
<Schalken> Stevethepirate: is a bridge what you need?
<kerny> someone said I need a kernel module
<kerny> but you said its in the kernel already
<ikonia> simion314: again, thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Schalken> kerny: what are you trying to do?
<Richard51684> is there a reason why i can't see a shared drive on my network? it's been run off a airport extreme. i have all the samba services running and i can already access networked windows folders
<magnetron> kerny: it's already compiled
<kerny> ok
<VSpike> What's the diff between the GLDesktop thing in the preferences menu and the compiz/effects stuff?
<Stevethepirate> Like, at university we have network points in our rooms. [only 1]. So I have 4 PC's.. so i'm gonna plug the server into one [the wall] then on the other network card on it, plug into a switch with the other PC's on it.
<slytherin> simion314: Use debian unstable. you will get new packages everyday. But then it can crash your hard disk or kill your cat. :-P
<magnetron> kerny: just load the module
<kerny> what module?
<kerny> the driver?
<kerny> for my card?
<magnetron> yeah
<kerny> ok
<slytherin> kerny: which card?
<The_K> Stevethepirate: just buy a switch.  Should work, unless you get one IP per port
<Stevethepirate> One IP per port, MAC filtered.. :(
<Schalken> Stevethepirate: you've lost me. anyways, you proly know more about networks than i do. and to turn your computer into a router or a bridge im pretty sure you need some l33t hacking on iptables. but there might be an easy to use gui that will do that for you, as well.
<simion314> ikonia: yes, i  will clean the enviroment variablea and compile from source
<Suva> iptables is not rocket science
<Stevethepirate> And I have a switch already. [hence the method of connection to the other PC's]
<Stevethepirate> Suva: 'lo
<The_K> Definately some iptables.  There should be plenty of guides online for that.
<Suva> You don't need to be l33t hacker to hack it. You just need to read some manuals and background information on networks
<[AA]dev-null> hi everybody. how i can add local ru_RU.KOI8-R in my ubuntu?
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: firestarter can help you setup ubuntu as a router
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: you need to do NAT routng right?
<Suva> [AA]dev-null: Wouldn't it be smarter to just use UTF russian locale?
<Schalken> [AA]dev-null: local wha?
<Stevethepirate> Yeah.. I'm looking for a simple solution though, I need to explain this to non-l33t linux noobs who are also on the residence sub-com
<Stevethepirate> VSpike: perhaps.
<Schalken> [AA]dev-null: whats ru_RU.KOI8-R?
<Stevethepirate> Should i draw a picture on paint to explain the situation?
<Stevethepirate> Might clear up.
<Suva> Schalken: Locale
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: firestarter can help you setup ubuntu as a router
 * Stevethepirate goes to draw it quick.. bbias
<The_K> Stevethepirate: Oh god, please do!
<Stevethepirate> The_K: indeed. :P
<[AA]dev-null> Suva:  no i nedd koi8-r . i try to start WOW with russian language. else dont work
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: firestarter can help you setup ubuntu as a router
<Suva> [AA]dev-null: Ah, I see
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: yes, you do.  If you have a spare old PC, use smoothwall
<slytherin> [AA]dev-null: Have you tried installing Russian language support?
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: firestarter can help you setup ubuntu as a router
<Schalken> magnetron: i thought firestarter only configured your filtering/firewall
<magnetron> Schalken: it's al just iptables
<[AA]dev-null> slytherin: allready installed (sory for my english) i have learn germ
<Suva> [AA]dev-null: You need to run some dpkg-reconfigure thing, generate appropriate locales (do not set as default, just generate them) and use: export LC_ALL=ru_RU.KOI8-R
<Schalken> magnetron: but firestarter isnt a generic iptables gui, it just configures the part of iptables relevant to firewalling. thats what i thought, anyway.
<[AA]dev-null> Suva: just write export LC_ALL=ru_RU.KOI8-R and start>
<[AA]dev-null> ?))
<Suva> [AA]dev-null: In the same terminal, before launching WoW
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/5/28/
<[AA]dev-null> Suva: ok thanks a lot
<kerny> linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h: No such file or directory
<kerny> how do I fix that?
<Suva> [AA]dev-null: I can't give you exact command lines right now, because I am not behind linux computer
<simion314> does anyone knows where are the enviroment variables set? i need the name of the file not the shell commands
<ikonia> simion314: they are set in your shell
<ikonia> simion314: you edit them by using the shell VARIABLE=1234 for example
<kerny> dvb-kernel/build-2.6/dvbdev.h:30:35: error: linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> simion314: you can set them on a regular basis using your bash profiles
<kerny> how do I fix that?
<slytherin> simion314: for user level ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> kerny: why are you building additional modules ?
<Suva> simion314: Depends, /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc ...
<ikonia> simion314: it should not be set in /etc/profile
<Stevethepirate> Flip i hate paint...
<kerny> I need to install this: The LinuxTV project DVB code, with my version of mt352.c installed in place of the distributed version.  This snapshot from CVS should build out of the box (and includes my mt352.c);
<The_K> Stevethepirate: MS Paint?
<Stevethepirate> The_K: unfortunately.
<Richard51684> is there any adblock-plus extension for firefox?
<ikonia> kerny: do you actually understand what your doing ?
<The_K> MS Paint and Notepad are the two greatest pieces of software to ever come out of Redmond
<kerny> yeah, just type make in the dir
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: you could try the ubuntu firewall program at http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/2/1/ and the howto i linked above
<Richard51684> coz whenever i go to the mozilla site and try to install add-ons they never work
<kerny> right?
<bazhang> Richard51684: yes
<ikonia> kerny: no, thats not understanding what your doing
<Stevethepirate> The_K: thats not saying much
<Brujah> hy everybody
<kerny> I'm compiling source code
<Stevethepirate> VSpike: no.. not a firewall..
<Stevethepirate> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7670/topologyvy5.jpg  <-- topology
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: it has a setup for ICS and NAT routing
<ikonia> kerny: what do you actually want to achieve as an end solution ?
<Brujah> ow can I get my old search function back? strigi is not doing what I want
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: read the article
<kerny> I'm trying to install modules
<kerny> what's a module?
<bazhang> Richard51684: they never work--do they install?
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: yes what you want is NAT routing, sometimes called ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)
<kerny> for the kernel?
<kerny> or for linux?
<ikonia> kerny: no, what do you want to archieve as an end solution (what do you want to be able to do_
<Richard51684> nope
<ikonia> )
<Richard51684> i try to download them and they don't even start, timeout
<kerny> I want to use my TV card
<Stevethepirate> VSpike: if i wanted ICS, i would use tinyproxy.
<kerny> PCI slot card
<kerny> FusionHDTV
<Stevethepirate> I'm talking -all- port sharing.
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: the reason for all the mentions of firewalls is that the same kernel modules and software are used for both purposes
<bazhang> Richard51684: are you installing them through the get extensions via firefox?
<ikonia> kerny: ok, there are many TV viewing applications ready to use in ubuntu without you having to build kernel modules and source code
<Richard51684> yes
<kerny> for fusionHDTV?
<Stevethepirate> VSpike: i've read that before.
<Richard51684> then i tried downloading the .xpi files
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: proxy and NAT are not the same thing
<Richard51684> i couldn't even do that
<Stevethepirate> I know that.
<zrk> hoho
<bazhang> Richard51684: which version of firefox? and ubuntu
<Richard51684> 2.11 7.10
<ikonia> kerny: that is just a physical card as I read about it
<Stevethepirate> But that firewalling thing is not what I'm looking for.
<VSpike> Stevethepirate: I guess I missed an important part of the discussion then... so what are you trying to do?
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<ganjamaniac> high
<ganjamaniac> i got a problem
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: hi
<bazhang> Richard51684: do you have block popups disabled?
<Richard51684> no
<ganjamaniac> the problem is: i can't re-install wine
<Stevethepirate> ganjamaniac: perhaps the ATF could help you.
<kerny> It's a high definition TV card though
<kerny> will ubuntu support it?
<Stevethepirate> ganjamaniac: sudo apt-get remove wine && sudo rm -rf ~/.wine/ && sudo apt-get install wine
<bazhang> Richard51684: you have to allow those extensions to load, popups iirc
<Stevethepirate> might work
<Stevethepirate> might break
<ikonia> kerny: ok, looking at this document http://www.kjglobal.co.uk/acatalog/Fusion_HDTVD.html it looks like there is a supported chipset for it, but I can't be certain
<Richard51684> ill try that
<ikonia> kerny: although that is the usb version
<ganjamaniac> wine:
<ganjamaniac>  Hängt ab: ia32-libs but it is not going to be installed
<ganjamaniac>  Hängt ab: lib32asound2 but it is not going to be installed
<ganjamaniac>  Hängt ab: libc6-i386 but it is not going to be installed
<ganjamaniac> i tried to in stall wine
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: are you using ubuntu64 bit ?
<ganjamaniac> yes
<ganjamaniac> it was working before
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: wine is not available on 64bit
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: wine is 32bit only
<ganjamaniac> hmm it worked before
<The_K> Stevethepirate: Smoothwall, or Clarkconnect.  Might be easier to set up.
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: are you sure, wine is only available as 32bit package
<Richard51684> i click the install now button on this page: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
<ganjamaniac> ia32-libs are for emulating ia32 on 64bit
<Richard51684> and nothing happens
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: no, they are not for emullation, they ARE 32bit libraries
<ganjamaniac> ikonia, it worked before
<ganjamaniac> i messed up a thing
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: he might have had 32-bit OS installed perchance?
<ganjamaniac> with a debian package
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: as I said, are you %100 sure as wine is only available in 32bit code
<kerny> I have a FusionHDTV DVB-T Plus
<kerny> thats the exact model
<kerny> of my card
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: yes, hence why I'm asking
<kerny> any ideas?
<kerny> how do I start using it?
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: i thought we went through this last week?
<ikonia> kerny: it looks like there is supported chipsets
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: I think we did
<bazhang> Richard51684: you went there via the extensions and have enabled popups (ie not blocked them)--not just surfing over to mozilla website
<Richard51684> i disabled blocking popups
<kerny> so if it is supported, is the driver installed already?
<kerny> or I have to apt-get something?
<Stevethepirate> VSpike: router is not what is happening.
<ikonia> kerny: there is a module that appears so support it
<ikonia> kerny: I've never used it / read about it before though
<kerny> where can I download it?
<kerny> that's fine
<Upayavira> I want to recompile my kernel (gutsy). I did apt-get source linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic. It gives me a diff.gz file. How do I apply those diffs against the kernel source tree?
<ikonia> kerny: I don't believe you have to download it
<Stevethepirate> Sorry, magnetron.
<ikonia> Upayavira: why do you want to build your own kernel
<ikonia> Upayavira: if you do so you will lose ubuntu community support
<Upayavira> SLUB->SLAB
<kerny> so how do I use it, if I may ask
<Upayavira> I'm well aware
<bazhang> Richard51684: very odd--I have added tons of extensions from the tools--addons-get extensions in firefox browser, and I have the same versions
<ikonia> Upayavira: no problem then
<kerny> I have no experience in ubuntu
<ikonia> kerny:  you need a TV viewing application, there are many in the ubuntu repos
<Materials> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows how to add a non source file to src directory in a kdevelop project and have it copied to debug and distribution
<Stevethepirate> magnetron: that example is like 'Comp A' has internet and "Comp B->Z" need it..
<crweb> why is "I want to build my own kernel?" always answered with "Why do you want to build your own kernel?"  ?
<Upayavira> ikonia: was recompiling kernels back in '94, just not ubuntu ones!
<ikonia> crweb: because most people don't uderstand the implications
<Suva> Building your own kernel is bad, mkay
<Richard51684> is there a command to download a file?
<magnetron> crweb: because some doesn't need to
<Zionad_> wget
<Mortice> Richard51684: wget
<FluxD> Richard51684: wget
<ikonia> magnetron: s/some/most
<Upayavira> so, given I'm evil :-), does anyone know how to apply this kernel patch?
<Richard51684> k
<kerny> should I download MythTv?
<magnetron> !kernel > crweb
<ikonia> Upayavira: Patch is the command
<FluxD> kerny: why are  asking us? :p
<kerny> well it will work?
<bazhang> kerny: yes :}
<ikonia> kerny: myth is an excellent tv/multimedia package
<bazhang> kerny: what do you want it to do?
<Upayavira> ikonia: yeah, I did patch -p0 -v < linux......diff, but that didn't apply it, it just gave loads of "already applied" warnings
<Upayavira> hmm
<crweb> magnetron: thanks, but i'm very well aware of how to do so ;)
<kerny> I want to use a FusionHDTV DVB-T
<ikonia> Upayavira: is it already applied then ?
<kerny> PLus
<kerny> FusionHDTV DVB-T Plus
<Upayavira> ikonia: lol. that's what I was just wondering. Let me check...
<ikonia> Upayavira: I think you may find it is
<bazhang> kerny: tv out?
<kerny> ???
<kerny> I want to watch TV
<bazhang> kerny: media center?
<kerny> and play Wii
<ikonia> kerny: ubuntu can't play wii
<kerny> no, I hooked up my Wii to my TV card
<kerny> I can select Input source as compsosite
<ikonia> kerny: that may be quite a complex solution
<Stevethepirate> To record your Wii'ing?
<kerny> I have it working
<Upayavira> ikonia: lol. It is already applied. And how much time I've wasted on that one! Thx
<kerny> in Windows that is
<ikonia> Upayavira: no problem
<slytherin> Upayavira: apt-get source does the patch applying for you. you don't have to do anything special
<ganjamaniac> how can i link the binaries?
<ikonia> kerny: that may be very complx in linux
<ganjamaniac> depend: libc6 (=2.6.1-1ubuntu10) but 2.7-4 is to be installed
<The_K> kerny: good chance of lag doing that, but I hope it works!
<Upayavira> slytherin: ahhhh, thx
<ganjamaniac> ln libc6 2.61 274?
<slytherin> ikonia: what module supports kerny's card?
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: why do you want to link the binaries ?
<crweb> kerny: i play my wii on my linux machine
<kerny> http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~chrisp/Linux-DVB/DVICO/   Apparently that is not laggy
<ganjamaniac> i link the old version
<crweb> kerny: its all dependant on your card and driver.
<ikonia> slytherin: it looks like the win-nova compatible modules will play it, there is also a 3rd party module for extended functionality, lookinat the docs
<kerny> crweb: how would I get a FusionHDTV DVB-T plus working?
<FluxD> crweb: really? :o
<Richard51684> where does wget save a file?
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: 32bit is our problem
<ganjamaniac> i got 2.7-4 of libc6-i386
<ikonia> Richard51684: current working dir
<FluxD> Richard51684: home folder
<crweb> FluxD: yeah. not an issue. You want a framegrabber card, not a hardware encoder
<kerny> apparently there is this website http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~chrisp/Linux-DVB/DVICO/
<ganjamaniac> ikonia: IT WAS RUNNING BEFORE! believe me, i messed up something with a installer yesterday night
<FluxD> crweb: any links I could take look at
<bazhang> mythtv is like tivo kerny
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: it will run, but you need a 32bit environment to run it
<crweb> FluxD: for hardware? or setup?  I just use a cheap $20 card from newegg and tvtime
<ganjamaniac> libc-i386 is a part of the 32bit environment for 64bit systems
<FluxD> crweb: ah got it
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: libc-i386 is the 32bit libaries, full stop.
<ganjamaniac> ibc6-i386
<ganjamaniac> GNU C Library: 32bit shared libraries for AMD64
<ikonia> yes ?
<crweb> kerny: nobody is giving you the run around. Its a really hard question to answer.  Very likely no one else has your tv card.
<crweb> kerny: your best bet would be to google for "linux <yourcard>" and see examples of what others have done to get it to work.
<alessandro_> ciao
<ganjamaniac> i think i re-install the whole ubuntu
<ikonia> ganjamaniac: maybe use the 32bit os ?
<ganjamaniac> i use 64bit
<ganjamaniac> its 64bit time
<ikonia> consider 32 if wine is critical to your needs
<alessandro_> hi i'm alexander good morning
<ganjamaniac> i just have to run synchronet on wine, until i compiled it against gcc
<crweb> yeah, if you need wine, cedega, or crossover, you should use 32bit
<crweb> the gains from 64bit i don't feel outweigh the lack of software and support.
<bazhang> hi alessandro_
<alessandro_> do u spk italian
<ikonia> !it | alessandro_
<ubotu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alessandro_> tank
<alessandro_> by !!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> bye!
<slytherin> kerny: Can you paste the output of command 'lspci' somewhere?
<passbe> 7.10 sucessfully recognises my twinhan tv tuner, and loads the firmware, however using kaffeine i cannot view any channels ? can anyone shed some light ? google = fail
<crweb> passbe: have you tried tvtime?
<passbe> crweb:  ill give it a go
<crweb> passbe: this way you can check if it is card or kaffeine
<SmSpillaz> anyone where running on a laptop? If so, could you please post your current temperature?
<SmSpillaz> I need to debug something
<ljsmithx> Hi
<ljsmithx> I need help with a person who hates linux
<SmSpillaz> yeah
<kerny> slytherin: ok
<ljsmithx> Who here knows alot?
<ganjamaniac> lol
<Hoxzer> ljsmithx: some people do. I dont give damn about it
<slytherin> ljsmithx: Do you want to smash him? :-D
<Hoxzer> *a damn
<ganjamaniac> you need to consider depeche mode
<ljsmithx> Nio
<sunogbaga> ljsmithx: be specific
<ljsmithx> He loves microsoft
<aoeu1234> What program can I use to measure my typing speed?
<crweb> ljsmithx: usually a baseball bat, or a /ignore works best.
<ljsmithx> Mis msn nick is "Mr. Microsoft"
<ikonia> a stop watch ?
<ikonia> ljsmithx: please stop making random chatter
<ljsmithx> Sorry
<ikonia> ljsmithx: please read the ouput of "/topic"
<sunogbaga> nice one ikonia
<ljsmithx> I just don't like people like him
<passbe> crweb:  cannot open dev/video0 > im assuming that means its the card, which is weird because in previous versions i would have to complie the firmware, now it just loads automatically
<ikonia> ljsmithx: don't respond then
 * sauvin recommends a very large meal at Taco Bell followed by a lengthy confinement in a small unventilated room
<ljsmithx> It's hard though
<ikonia> sauvin: don't provoke
<crweb> passbe: kinda sounds like it didn't load then.  It is possible the module loaded without firmware
<crweb> passbe: try unloading the module with -r, then load it again and check dmesg
<slytherin> passbe: Are you sure the module is loaded? You can try looking at output of 'dmesg' and see if that device node was created.
<Richard51684> does anyone know a good download accelerator/manager like flashget?
<Budda|> Does someone feel like helping me out in installing beryl? Or whatever it's called now.
<passbe> [345038.932000] dvb-usb: Twinhan USB2.0 DVB-T receiver (TwinhanDTV Alpha/MagicBox II) successfully initialized and connected.
<slytherin> Richard51684: d4x
<Fiboknight> Hello,I'm having trouble connecting pidgin to irc. Can I get help for that here?
<passbe> crweb:  slytherin  that above line appears last on dmesg
<Richard51684> thanks i'll have a look at ti
<vlt> Hello. How can I connect vncserver to a listening vncviewer instance?
<crweb> passbe: maybe try /dev/video1 ?
<SmSpillaz> is 61 C a normal operating temperature for a laptop?
<ikonia> SmSpillaz: depends on your hardware
<slytherin> passbe: Try a reboot. :-)
<sunogbaga> vlt: do it vice versa
<SmSpillaz> ikonia: I put my hand over it and it doesnt feel like 61 C, but that's what is reported
<crweb> SmSpillaz: is that the cpu tempature or the case temp?
<Budda|> Does someone feel like helping me out in installing beryl? Or whatever it's called now.
<vlt> sunogbaga: hah
<bazhang> !compiz | Budda|
<ubotu> Budda|: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<crweb> SmSpillaz: you should feel what the temp of the air being blown out of the unit feels like. Not so much the actual unit.
<SmSpillaz> crweb: Its the output I get from both sensors
<sunogbaga> vlt: you connect a vncviewer to a vncserver., at least thats how i understand it
<passbe> crweb:  no video in dev/ls *v at all. slytherin: serious
<passbe> ?
<cyrax>  help
<crweb> passbe: def. interesting.
<cyrax> haha
<SmSpillaz> crweb: it only feels like 31 C to me
<cyrax> I need help regarding my partitions.
<SmSpillaz> the air coming out that is
<slytherin> passbe: That is why I said, reboot. May be the module is not loaded at all and it may get loaded automatically on reboot.
<ikonia> cyrax: ask the questions
<cyrax> My partitions (some ntfs some ext3) have suddenly disappeared.
<passbe> slytherin:  should i keep the unit plugged in ?
<crweb> SmSpillaz: well, 61C cpu in a core 2 duo/pentium-d laptop isn't bad..
<vlt> sunogbaga: Yes, you're right, but vncviewer has a "-listen" option (port 5500). I just can't find the corresponding "connect to listening client" option in vncserver ...
<cyrax> I can no longer see the partitions.
<ikonia> where ?
<crweb> passbe: i'd reboot, disconnect. check dmesg, then plug it in and check dmesg again
<vlt> sunogbaga: I can't do it the normla way here, because of NAT/firewalling
<slytherin> passbe: of course
<vlt> nrmal*
<passbe> lol ok brb
<cyrax> and one partition (ext3) gives me a "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<vlt> normal*, even
<ikonia> cyrax: look in /etc/passwd for what has a uid of 1000
<cyrax> where - dolphin
<gruntLOL> Hey all I was wondering if anyone who used tf-b4rt along with azureus could help me. I am getting errors on private trackers which seems to be the result of bit tornado so I installed azureus then I try and run a torrent and I get the error. fluazu not running and I dont know where to go from here!
<SmSpillaz> crweb: k, I've got a pentium M, so
<slytherin> ikonia: It must be the first user he cretated during installation
<SmSpillaz> thanks
<cyrax> I saw the uid and it is infact my user id
<ikonia> slytherin: thats why I said check it
<SmSpillaz> I'm just getting a hell of a lot of overheats recently
<sunogbaga> vlt: set ur vncserver to listen to a port,. then using your vncviewer connect to the vncservers host and port where the server is listening
<slytherin> cyrax: What did you change recently?
<crweb> SmSpillaz: is probably about right underload. Laptop with poor cooling maybe.  might try cleaning out the heatsink and fan area. I know my heatsink fins gather dust and stop air.
<cyrax> slytherin, the one thing I had done was update (apt-get upgrade) after around 3 months.
<vlt> sunogbaga: Erm, that would be the "nomal" way, yes.
<vlt> sunogbaga: I need it the other way round.
<kerny> :~/Desktop/dvb-kernel/build-2.6$ make
<kerny> Makefile:13: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/.config: No such file or directory
<kerny> make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/.config'.  Stop.
<kerny> help!!
<vlt> sunogbaga: On Windows VNC servers that is calles "Add new client ..."
<Mortice> kerny: did you run ./configure?
<magnetron> !kernel > kerny
<vlt> called*
<ikonia> kerny: you don't have the kernel source installed, why do you keep trying to make that modules
<ikonia> Mortice: that won't work
<Mortice> ikonia: apologies, you're right.
<ikonia> Mortice: don't be sorry
<kerny>  ./configure
<kerny> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<xiaofeng> \h
<xiaofeng> how to get help
<xiaofeng> \/h
<ikonia> xiaofeng: ask a question
<ikonia> xiaofeng: stop making random posts od "/h"
<passbe> [   40.026205] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_vp7045 > i now have that ?
<VSpike> How can I make gnome not show window contents while moving or resizing?  Not running effects
<passbe> but i still get the same errors
<gruntLOL> Hey all I was wondering if anyone who used tf-b4rt along with azureus could help me. I am getting errors on private trackers which seems to be the result of bit tornado so I installed azureus then I try and run a torrent and I get the error. fluazu not running and I dont know where to go from here!
<kerny> how do I install the kernel source?
<sunogbaga> vlt: sorry, i have to leave.. would have tried that one out with you, however i gotta sleep now.
<ikonia> kerny: why do you keep trying to build that module
<kerny> because the prebuilt module for linux doesn't support my card
<kerny> I think...
<ikonia> kerny: which module are you trying
<achadwick> #join #ubuntu-offtopic
<achadwick> *doh*
<kerny> hang on
<slytherin> kerny: Which prevuilt module?
<cyrax> anyone?
<crweb> cyrax: i just had the same problem like 20 minutes ago with the kubuntu installer
<crweb> err kubuntu live disc
<kerny> maybe I don't need it
<kerny> lnb.c:1:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<kerny> lnb.c:2:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<kerny> lnb.c:3:19: error: ctype.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> kerny: what are you doing ?
<kerny> I don't have the headers installed
<ikonia> kerny: you need the kernel source
<kerny> compile linuxtv-dvb-apps
<kerny> different thing now
<ikonia> kerny: it's very clear your not clear with what your actually doing.
<ikonia> kerny: it's also clear your not at a level to be able to follow advice through
<cyrax> crweb, errr... you are scaring me now.
<kerny> I've stopped trying to add a module
<crweb> cyrax: unfortunately i just ignored it and installed. didn't look into it
<cyrax> :'( crweb
<slytherin> kerny: Do you really expect us to help you when you are not even answering the questions we ask?
<ikonia> kerny: I don't mean this derogatory, but I'd advise you to continue to use windows until your card is better supported
<ikonia> kerny: you will have a far easier time and better support using windows.
<gruntLOL> Hey all I was wondering if anyone who used tf-b4rt along with azureus could help me. I am getting errors on private trackers which seems to be the result of bit tornado so I installed azureus then I try and run a torrent and I get the error. fluazu not running and I dont know where to go from here!
<kerny> I'm trying to compile tzap
<kbrooks> ikonia, you're biased! you should ask him to stay on linux!
<ikonia> kbrooks: biased ?
<ikonia> kbrooks: how am I biased ?
<kbrooks> ikonia, don't you favour linux over windows?
<ikonia> kbrooks: I don't use windows, I am %100 linux
<cyrax> I hoped that I can finally suggest moving all of our computers from windows to Ubuntu. Now I would have to re think. Maybe end up with Mac or if worse comes to worst Vista. Just saying that sends shivers down my spine.
<Mortice> kerny: why? tzap is in the repositories
<dinop007> how can i run vb files? 0.o?
<klotet> in ubuntu, is their any CTRL+ALT+DEL or something?
<VSpike> cyrax: don't use vista for god's sake :)
<ikonia> kbrooks: you don't know me or anything about me so please don't pass comment about me
<crweb> cyrax: i've never seen it before just a few minutes ago
<VSpike> klotet: ctrl-alt-bksp terminates the X server.  ctrl-alt-f1 should get you a console
<cyrax> VSpike, as I said I hate it myself. Don't want to find reasons to switch to a loathesome thing like that.
<klotet> thxs. VSpike
<VSpike> cyrax: I'm using it right now as we speak and it gives me hives
<kerny>  sudo apt-get install linuxtv-dvb-apps
<kerny> Reading package lists... Done
<kerny> Building dependency tree
<kerny> Reading state information... Done
<kerny> E: Couldn't find package linuxtv-dvb-apps
<ikonia> kerny: thats not the pasckage name
<Mortice> kerny: dvb-utils
<ikonia> kerny: if you want help, start listening to people
<cyrax> crweb, I saw the hal ... thing on the web. Some people had that problem. In my case though, it's funny. All this has happened AFTER the system update. I did not not upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 btw.
<kerny> ok
<passbe> crweb:  still the same error > lsmod reports that its been loaded into usb_core, so i dont see whats wrong apart from not having a /dev/video0
<cyrax> VSpike, *sigh* ... I heard horror stories. Add to that the compulsory DRM *yuck* and it's bloody expensive.
<kerny> how do I find my adapter for the -a option of tzap?
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here ever ran a dedicated counter strike server off linux?
<ikonia> kerny: depends if your adapter creates a device file
<kerny> how do I check that?
<ikonia> kerny: thats what you need the kernel module for
<kerny> how do I enable this module?
<VSpike> actually, does anyone know what the keyboard shortcut to get the xkill cursor is?  I thought it was ctrl-alt-esc but that doesn't work here
<ikonia> kerny: we are going around in circles
<kerny> ok
<kerny> start at the beginning
<VSpike> I also had a feeling that ctrl-esc usually brought up a process table but that doesn't work either
<ikonia> kerny: please consider using an operating system (windows) that has full support for your card.
<kerny> so I can't use it?
<crweb> passbe: very strange.  Sorry i'm unable to continue with you.  If you do not get it solved come back sometime around now tomorrow :)
<kbrooks> kerny, we're not saying you can't
<ikonia> kerny: I dind't say that, but you seem unable to follow things through to the required effort to get things working on this level of supported hardware
<passbe> crweb:  thx for your help anyways
<VSpike> kerny: or ebay the card and buy another which is known to be supported
<ikonia> kerny: where as windows I suspect it will work out of the box
<passbe> crweb:  atleast ubuntu recognises it straight away
<kerny> I can get it working
<passbe> a step forward
<kerny> I'll try and do it
<kerny> just give me instructions
<kerny> please
<ikonia> kerny: no
<ikonia> kerny: it's not a matter of giving instructions
<ikonia> kerny: 1.) you don't listen 2.) you don't understand 3.) your not at alevel where you understand what your doing
<Cap_J_L_Picard> ikonia: When has windows worked "out of the box", never, always have to faff around with driver discs.
<bazhang> true
<ikonia> Cap_J_L_Picard: there is a supported drive on windows, that is out of the box
<kerny> ok so I have to install the kernel source to install modules
<kerny> please tell me the apt-get command to get the kernel source please
<kerny> I read above
<ikonia> kerny: as far as the ubuntu kernel is concerned there is a partially compatible driver available (from what I've read) or a 3rd party module that is not supported, nor anything to do with ubuntu, so this channel has nothing to do with it
<cyrax> ok. Thank you all fr the help.
<ikonia> kerny: magnetron has sent you a link 3 times detailing information on the kernel, its source and how to build.
<kerny> !kernel > kerny
<dmg46664> calc question: How do u split a worksheet so that the alignments of columns on the top half is different to the sizings of the bottom half (possible in excel).
<dmg46664> ??
<ikonia> dmg46664: you may get better support in the open office irc channel
<Guest16155> does tightvnc server come with the ubuntu installation disk ?
<gvsa123> can i configure evolution handle web based email like yahoo or hotmail?
<ikonia> dmg46664: or soemone in here may know
<ikonia> gvsa123: yahoo has a pop3 service, as does hotmail, but I think you have to pay for hotmail
<Budda|> I just enabled compiz-fusion, and to make it work like I want I need to enable the driver for my graphics card. However, when I go to do so, it doesn't let me. Anyone know why?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> ikonia: In some cases you have to pay for yahos.
<ikonia> Budda|: define "won't let me"
<maxsoft> hi all. I like unistall SAMBA and reinstall cause dont work well. I would like restart. it's possible with SynapticPackageManager? thank you.
<ikonia> Cap_J_L_Picard: thank you
<gvsa123> ikonia: so that means it's not possible?
<Budda|> ikonia: Sec...
<ikonia> maxsoft: uninstalling and re-installing won't fix anything
<ikonia> gvsa123: no, evolution will work with pop3 accounts, but you have to pay hotmail/yahoo to enable pop3 access for your account
<gruntLOL> Hey all I was wondering if anyone who used tf-b4rt along with azureus could help me. I am getting errors on private trackers which seems to be the result of bit tornado so I installed azureus then I try and run a torrent and I get the error. fluazu not running and I dont know where to go from here!
<maxsoft> ikonia: thank you. do you know how to reinstall the defautl configuration file?
<Budda|> ikonia: I click Enable Driver, then I get a response "The package for driver nvidia-new is not enabled"
<ikonia> maxsoft: ahhh the default configuration file, apologies, yes a package re-install is the best for that. My mistake
<maxsoft> thank you.
<ikonia> Budda|: have you got the non-free repo's enabled in system ->administration -> software sources
<gvsa123> ikonia: i see... thanks... i better read on different types of email accounts then... would you care to give me a quick description of them?
<Budda|> sec
<ikonia> gvsa123: not really
<gvsa123> ikonia: lol... thanks still...
<ikonia> gvsa123: welcome
<dooglus> how can I defrag a vfat partition?
<VSpike> maxsoft: you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba" and see if that does it
<GpoNsU> whois GpoNsU
<maxsoft> VSpike: thank you very much.
<maxsoft> I try
<ikonia> dooglus: I'm not sure if you have to use a windows tool for vfat framention, one moment
<kbrooks> dooglus, do it from Windows
<Budda|> ikonia: Still doesn't work
<dooglus> kbrooks: I don't know how.  Windows is all in a foreign language.
<ikonia> dooglus: you should be able to fsck it
<dooglus> ikonia: it's not fsck'ed, just fragmented
<ikonia> Budda|: please show me the output of "apt-cache search nvidia"
<ikonia> dooglus: thats as far as the linux tools will allow you to go
<dooglus> ikonia: fsck won't defrag a volume, just sanity check it
<ikonia> dooglus: I know this
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> this is nice.
<earlmred> "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<maxsoft> why Samba is not an UBUNTU software? is it not secure?
<earlmred> with an 8800gts, running nvidia driver.
<earlmred> sigh.
<dooglus> ikonia: so I need to buy a copy of windows?  that's kind of weak
<ikonia> maxsoft: samba is in ubuntu's software repo's
<kerny> If I install windows over linux, how do I get grub back so I can dual boot?
<ikonia> dooglus: your using a windows file system, not really weak
<ikonia> !grub >kerny
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> emerald core dumps.
<Guest16155> hello, i need plz help, when i typed on the terminial : sudo apt-get install tightvnc . i get an error msg : E: could'nt find package tightvnc ?
<dooglus> ikonia: it's not a windows filesystem - it predates windows
<ikonia> Guest16155: that package doesn't exist
<Budda|> ikonia: Still doesn't work
<ikonia> dooglus: ok, a prodominatly microsoft based file system. Does that make it a little better
<Stevethepirate> Guest16155: sudo aptitude search vnc
<ikonia> Budda|: I didn't say it would work, I asked you for the output of apt-cache search nvidia-new
<dooglus> ikonia: it's an ISO standard filesystem isn't it?
<ikonia> dooglus: no idea
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> i guess compiz hates xinerama
<ikonia> dooglus: the bottom line is linux doesn't have tools to defrag it
<dooglus> ikonia: I was told that it's well supported by both windows and ubuntu - that's why I used it.  now I find it is getting incredibly slow due to fragmentation
<Stevethepirate> the bottom line is that ext3 is not BS like ntfs so doesn't need degrag
<Stevethepirate> *defrag
<ikonia> dooglus: its supported for read / write access in linux
<ikonia> dooglus: thats as far as it goes really
<ikonia> dooglus: its a very limited file system
<dooglus> ikonia: that is all I use it for, read and write in linux, yet it is becoming slower and slower
<earlmred> what file system is best for mdadm raid5?
<ikonia> dooglus: because its fragmented
<Budda|> ikonia: no output?
<ikonia> earlmred: doesn't matter
<ikonia> Budda|: you got zero lines of output
<Guest16155> i installed the tightvnc server package how can i know whice port the vnc is using ?
<VSpike> MS used to say that NTFS didn't need defgragging
<ubuntu_> hi, i installed 7.10 tonight and the install went fine, but when i went to boot up for the fist time it loads grub then says "error: 22 no such partition" how can i fix this?
<ikonia> Budda|: you are using ubuntu 7.10
<earlmred> ubuntu_ how many hard drives are in your machine?
<ubuntu_> 2
<ikonia> Guest16155: look in the configuration file
<earlmred> ubuntu_ using both for 7.10, or just one?
<ubuntu_> no OS on the other
<dooglus> my memory sticks, camera, ipod also use vfat format.
<Guest16155> ikonia: what is the loacation of the configuaration file ?
<ubuntu_> its just for storage
<ikonia> Guest16155: no idea
<ikonia> Guest16155: /etc/$somewhere
<earlmred> ubuntu_ i had the same problem earlier tonight, i had to unplug my 4 other sata drives and pull out my ide raid card before grub would boot properly =\
<earlmred> ubuntu_ and reinstall grub.
<eyemean> hello all, i've notived that wen im watching tv with tvtime cu usage is very high, but when i minimize it cpu usage drops, is that normal
<ikonia> ubuntu_: grub has probably installed to the wrong drive
<Richard51684> how do you set up apps to be ran at startup?
<ubuntu_> earlmred: my main drive is sata and the slave is IDE, if that helps any
<ikonia> eyemean: yes, no on-screeen rendering is needed
<eyemean> i have radeon 9550 , 1.7GHz cpu, 1Gig ram
<ubuntu_> well how can i get it to install to the correct one
<earlmred> ubuntu_ grub probably installed on your IDE drive or something
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you have 2 drives yes ?
<Guest16155> !tightvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eyemean> ok thanx ikonia
<ubuntu_> when i  go to edit it in grub it says the drive is (hd1,1) but my sata is sdb2 i believe
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<earlmred> ubuntu_ boot off the rescue cd and choose boot off first hard drive
<Stevethepirate> Guest16155: tightvnc
<Budda|> ???
<Stevethepirate> is like.
<ikonia> ubuntu_: grud addresses drives differently
<ubuntu_> earlmred: i get the same thing, ive tried that
<ikonia> Budda|: you are using ubuntu 7.10 yes ?
<Stevethepirate> a program name
<earlmred> ubuntu_ hmm, that worked for me.
<Stevethepirate> its like saying winscp
<Stevethepirate> it uses a common protocol
<eyemean> ikonia, is that the same for every tv software?
<earlmred> ubuntu_ disable your ide drive in the bios and see if you get grub, if not, you know it installed grub on the ide drive
<ikonia> eyemean: for anything visual, it if has to actually "show" something thats harder work than "not showing" something
<Stevethepirate> you just need a client
<ubuntu_> earlmred: ill restart and try that
<Richard51684> how do you set up apps to be ran at startup?
<earlmred> Stevethepirate avast!
<earlmred> Richard51684 in X or services or ?
<earlmred> sweet michael vick is getting sentenced today.
<Richard51684> i don't know, im not very good with linux
<Guest16155> does someone know where is the configuration file of tightvnc server ?
<eyemean> ikonia, ok thanx for letting me know, cheers
<Richard51684> i just want specific apps like firefox for eg. to load at startup
<earlmred> Richard51684 http://www.howtoforge.com/make-desktop-applications-start-automatically-gnome
<Richard51684> thanks
<gaurish> whats the name of compiz-fusion settings manager?
<gaurish> In which package does SSHD comes?
<ikonia> gaurish: openssh-server
<gaurish> whats the name of compiz-fusion settings manager?
<magnetron> gaurish: the ssh package
<gaurish> yes
<magnetron> gaurish: it's named --h
<magnetron> ss
<ikonia> magnetron: its openssh-server for sshd
<Budda1> ikonia: Did you suggest anything while I was lagging out?
<magnetron> ikonia: ssh works as well
<maxsoft> hi all. can you suggest me a GUI GTK for SAMBA?
<ikonia> mamagnetron so it does, thats an excellent addition
<ikonia> maxsoft: swat is the only real config tool
<Budda1> ikonia: Any ideas on how I can get my graphics card working on ubuntu?
<eyemean> ikonia, should a website have the same effect? high cpu usage
<wols_> for very low values of "config!
<ikonia> eyemean: depends on the content, flash for example, yes
<ikonia> Budda1: yes, show me the results of apt-cache search nvidia-new
<maxsoft> thank you all
<eyemean> if i post the site can u see if you have the same effect? or is that against the rules here?
<ikonia> eyemean: why, my system is different, so it's a pointless test
<para_dox> hey all
<eyemean> ikonia, oh ok, lol
<Budda1> I am about to kill something
<wersdaluv> hmmm... is there a basket notepads alternative for gnome?
<magnetron> wersdaluv: "basket notepad"? please elaborate, i don't understand
<para_dox> I'm getting an error when I './configure' a source.. says gtk2.0 isn't met.. and I'm pretty sure I installed it.. could this be a problem in a path?  how would I check where gtk2.0 is?
<wersdaluv> basket notepads, the KDE app
<ikonia> para_dox: gtk maybe installed, it may be looking for headers or libaries
<wersdaluv> the amazing kde app
<para_dox> ikonia- is there a quick way to reinstall it all? with headers/all libraries?
<ikonia> para_dox: what are you building ?
<magnetron> para_dox: to compile, you need the gtk2<something>-dev
<para_dox> gmudix-1.0
<ikonia> ooh the mud client
<para_dox> heh.. yeah I'm one of those :P
<ikonia> para_dox: have you tried gnome-mud ? and gmoo ?
<para_dox> I prefer gmudix scripting personally
<para_dox> I had it working a few months ago.. I think I had this exact same problem.. forget how I fixed it
<para_dox> course, I was on FC5 then I think
<ikonia> para_dox: sure, just offering you a supported altnernative. download the gtk-dev and lib packages
<para_dox> ok, I'll try that first.. thanks for the help
<Budda> I am about to kill something
<para_dox> sweet, you rock ikonia :P
<ikonia> Budda: I've attempted to assist you to debug, but you keep ignoreing it
<ikonia> para_dox: your welcome
<para_dox> I didn't figure I needed the -dev one
<Budda|> ikonia: I'm not ignoring it
<Budda|> I never see the messages
<Budda|> I'm back on Windows now
<ikonia> Budda|: so what is the output from the commands I've asked you to run 3 times
<para_dox> is that a general way to fix dependency issues if I know I have the package installed? always install the -dev ?
<ikonia> Budda|: then I'm unable to help you if you are on windows
<ikonia> para_dox: the -dev packages normall contain development requirements such as headers
<Budda|> ikonia: The command I _did_ see, I ran, and there was no output
<ikonia> Budda|: ok, then we need to check your software sources
<armyboy> hayyy!!!!!!
<Budda|> How would I do that?
<ubuntu_> earlmred: i think it did like you said and just installed to the IDE and not the SATA drive
<ubuntu_> how can i install grub to the SATA?
<armyboy> boleh kenalan g???
<ikonia> Budda|: give me a shout when you back on linux
<Budda|> Also, is there a way to install a better driver for my wireless card, it keeps randomly disconnecting me from my network while on ubuntu
<ikonia> Budda|: thats all in the same thing potentially
<Budda|> Ugh
<Slart> armyboy: english might work better
<Budda|> Alright, I'll try linux again, but if the network card fucks up one more time, I think I might smash my screen
<Budda|> brb
<ikonia> Budda|: wait
<earlmred> ubuntu_, http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<Budda|> ?
<ikonia> Budda|: if you want help, do not use offensive language, This is a family friendly channel, your language is both uncalled for an unwelcome
<armyboy> okey..I'm from indonesia..Do you know indonesia???
<Slart> armyboy: I know of indonesia but I don't speak your language.. did you have an ubuntu question?
<ubuntu_> earlmred: will i need to remove the grub from this IDE drive fist?
<armyboy> I'm sorry..but I dont kNow what do you say..
<ubuntu_> first*
<wersdaluv> !id|armyboy
<ubotu> armyboy: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Slart> anyone know the nifty little ubotu command for indonesian channel? if there even is one?
<Slart> ah.. nice.. thanks wersdaluv
<armyboy> oh!!!I dont know..By the way..Where do you come from???
<wersdaluv> cipete, armyboy
<wersdaluv> haha
<armyboy> wersdaluv : qm nak mana??
<Budda|> ikonia: Talk fast
<Budda|> Please
<wersdaluv> sidikit bahasa aja, armyboy. am not indonesian. hehe
<ikonia> Budda|: Budda| grep restricted /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> Budda|: put that in a pastebin
<armyboy> wersdaluv : so,where do you come from?? are you Girl???
<ikonia> armyboy: this is not a chat channel, this is a support channel only.
<Guest16155> hello, i just installed tightvnc server , but when i am trying to run the server i get an error msg : libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3:
<Guest16155> cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Budda|> http://rafb.net/p/nBINZB70.html
<ikonia> Guest16155: how did you install it
<wols_> Guest16155: how did you install it?
<ikonia> Budda|: uncomment all those lines that start deb http://
<Guest16155> ikonia : sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<kbrooks> who hilighted me
<Budda|> ikonia: how
<wols_> Guest16155: apt-cache policy tightvncserver
<ikonia> Budda|: open it in a text editor and remove the # marks
<ikonia> Budda|: also put a # mark infront of the http://rafb.net/p/nBINZB70.html
<ikonia>  line
<armyboy> Hay every body..
<kbrooks> !offtopic | armyboy
<ubotu> armyboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Guest16155> wols_: what i should do ? i didnt understand ?
<wols_> you should type that and pastebin the output
<armyboy> boleh knalan g???
<Budda|> ikonia: I took out the #, now what
<hit> hi, does someone know solution to this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393388
<Guest16155> wols_: to type this on the terminal and than post here the output ?
<wols_> !paste | Guest16155
<ubotu> Guest16155: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shishio> guys i need help i cant view files at my ntfs windows partition im using ubuntu gutsy
<Stevethepirate> Um.
<Stevethepirate> you need to mount the filesystem.
<wols_> hit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols_> hit: then restart gdm
<hit> wols_, tryed, didn't work
<wols_> hit: you typed WHAT?
<Budda|> ikonia: ???
<hit> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<passbe> does anyone know a root-tail like program that works well with ubuntu 7.10 / gnome ?
<oliver_> hi, i recently updatet my system and i get a black screen when starting gnome ....
<hit> either way no solution
<wols_> hit: grep -i XkbLayout /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> passbe: like.. sudo tail -f file.ext?
<Guest16155> wols_: i did the pastbin
<wols_> oliver_: check your xorg log
<wols_> Guest16155: then tell us the url?
<armyboy> you are FUCKER!!!!!!
<Stevethepirate> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<passbe> Stevethepirate:  yes however rendered to the desktop ?
<hit> wols_: sec, i'm not in ubuntu right now
<Stevethepirate> Oh, you mean like?
<Stevethepirate> Like to a gui?
<Stevethepirate> Or something?
<passbe> yer let me get you a screenshot
<Stevethepirate> kk
<Stevethepirate> pm it to me as well plz.
<armyboy> I'm sorry...
<oliver_> wols_, xorg and gdm are both perfect
<Guest16155> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47680/
<Stevethepirate> I need to go grab a cup of coffee
<oliver_> gnome is the problem ... so i dont think that i can find it in xorg.0.log
<wols_> oliver_: ~/,xsession-errors
<hit> wols_: "XkbLayout"	"et"
<boguh> hi, when i try to install flashplayer i get this error: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed
<hit> as it should be
<wols_> hit: on console it's alright?
<IdleOne> !flash | boguh
<ubotu> boguh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hit> wols_: console is like it should be yes
<oliver_> wols_, just reports about alarm-notifz
<wols_> oliver_: pastebin the file
<oliver_> wols_, everything comes up fine. but theres no background, no icons in the bars and nothing
<Guest16155> wols_: did u got my pastbin ?
<earlmred> building a 1.5TB raid5 takes too long =\ heh
<oliver_> http://nopaste.php-quake.net/11415
<wols_> Guest16155: dpkg -l |grep libstdc
<armyboy> asuuuu
<bazhang> armyboy: do you have a support question? this is a support channel
<wols_> oliver_: "A panel is already running."
<Guest16155> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47682/
<armyboy> qreqwrqwrqw
<ari_stress> good evening all
<oliver_> wols_, this is my only active screen but then i try to kill all
<bazhang> hi ari_stress
<ikonia> Budda|: apologies I was on the phone
<wols_> Guest16155: apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ikonia> Budda|: are you confident with what you are doing now
<ikonia> wols_: why would it need gcc lib?
<wols_> oliver_: sudo ps aux |grep panel
<wols_> ikonia: cause it's a C++ program
<ikonia> wols_: I thought it was a gcc lib, not a glibc one
<ikonia> but it is glibc
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<wols_> ikonia: and has a brokenly set up dependency. you can file a bug, but it's universe
<wols_> ikonia: it's the C++ standard lib for glibc 2.2
<ikonia> wols_: yes, as I said I thought it was a gcc lib, hence why I questioned it
<wols_> if you compile an app with STL components a lincstd++ is referenced. always been thus
<usuario> adil
<earlmred> lmfao
<earlmred> wtf @ creative's XFi 64bit driver
<earlmred> "This product only support 64-bit Operating Systems Setup will now exit"
<earlmred> Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * earlmred points at x86_64.
<earlmred> lol it runs uname -i to check for that in the script
<ruoso> Hi... I'm the maintainer of gnome-mag in debian. The gnome-mag package in ubuntu does not support the colorblind accessibility filters... the latest version (just uploaded) supports it just fine with the colorblind applet... how does it work to get that features to ubuntu?
 * earlmred comments out lines
<Slart> did you expect anything else from creative?
<ari_stress> hi guys, any URL on how to do incremental backup in Linux?
<kbrooks> earlmred, what does uname -i print
<wols_> ruoso: shouldn't you ask this the maintainer of the package?
<wols_> ruoso: few if any ubuntu devs here
<earlmred> kbrooks,  unknown
<_ruben> ruoso: might wanna check out #ubuntu-motu
<Trae> I can't get syntax highlighting working with Ubuntu's vim
<kbrooks> earlmred, are you saying it prints "unknown", or are you saying you don't know?
<Trae> This is the version I have:  version 7.1.56
<n15t0> redarrow: german?
<earlmred> kbrooks
<earlmred> unknown
<Slart> ari_stress: there are several backup applications available.. I think most of them support incremental backups.. do a apt-cache search backup and see what you find
<earlmred> is the output of uname -i
<IdleOne> kbrooks: it prints unknown
<borndeer> @Trae: I have the same problem
<n15t0> hello slart!
<kbrooks> earlmred, ah
<kbrooks> earlmred, ok
<Slart> n15t0: hello again
<Trae> borndeer, I can't live without color syntax highlighting :(
<_ruben> Trae: vim-tiny (the default) or the 'real' vim ?
<ari_stress> Slart: thanks man :)
<_ruben> Trae: the default (vim-tiny) is very limited
<Trae> _ruben, I'm typing "vim"
<borndeer> Trae: so I just switch to Gedit
<Slart> ari_stress: you're welcome
<ikonia> Budda|: are you confident with what you are doing now
<Trae> borndeer, omg.... icky  lol
<Trae> borndeer, but if it works for you great mate, I can't use it personally
<shishio> guys, how can i safely remove my usb flashdrive?
<Trae> _ruben, yeah I'm typing "vim" from terminal
<_ruben> Trae: check with 'dpkg -l | grep vim'
<earlmred> hmm
<_ruben> Trae: or just try and go with 'sudo apt-get install vim'
<earlmred> maybe i'll be returning this sound card and going back to my onboard sound
<Slart> shishio: unmount it.. "sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint" or right-click it in nautilus, select unmount
<Trae> _ruben, that's insane lol ok installling it
<shishio> thanks
<_ruben> Trae: what is?
<Trae> _ruben, that worked!
<Trae> _ruben, it's insane that the real version of vim isn't shipped by default
<Trae> odd
<whonicca> whats the best gnome based program to make a data cd that supports multi sessions
<Trae> _ruben, at any rate, thanks bunches mate!
<kbrooks> whonicca, gnomebaker
<whonicca> will try that
<Slart> whonicca: doesn't gnomebaker support multisessions? or try brasero
<whonicca> thanks
<fevel> hello
<whonicca> Slart, never used it
<_ruben> Trae: well, it's real, just a stripped down version, the idea behind it is unknown to me tho ;-) could be a space issue or smth
<apo_> Hi
<fevel> I have installed windows on another partition and it screwed grub, booting directly insto windows xp. I have no linux cd since my cd case got robbed, is there a way to fix the bootloader from within windows?
<fevel> *ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> fevel: no
<Trae> _ruben, yeah.... I think it's specifically to confuse people like me ;)
<_ruben> Trae: heheh, i doubt that ;-)
<kbrooks> Trae, heh
<Slart> whonicca: Brasero handles multi-session discs.. I just checked.. I don't know about gnomebaker but it's pretty popular
<apo_> I've just switched to 8.04, and now when I unhide tilda (a terminal like the ones used in quake or unreal tournament, hidden until you press a key), it does not get focus
<apo_> The focus remains on the previously selected window
<ikonia> apo_: 8.10 is not supported
<apo_> Is there some way to turn the focus-stealing prevention off?
<apo_> Oops
<ikonia> apo_: 8.10 discussion (not support) is in #ubuntu+1
<apo_> #ubuntu+1?
<apo_> Good, thx
<apo_> Bye ;)
<kbrooks> ikonia, do you mean to talk about 8.04?
<ikonia> kbrooks: yes
<Richard51684> how do you make your user name stay in the login box at the login window
<kahrytan> !hardy | Apo_
<ubotu> Apo_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  use !hardy for 8.04
<ikonia> kahrytan: np
<ikonia> kahrytan: no
<Guest16155> how can i remove total some package from my ubuntu on terminal ?
<kbrooks> kahrytan, he left, too late
<ikonia> kahrytan: I chose to explain to him and interact, feel free to use factoids when you want
<jimqode> Does anyone know I can enter into .xinitrc file to switch keyboard layouts with alt+shift keys? Using gnome layout switcher is not an option.
<ikonia> Guest16155: total ?
<ikonia> jimqode: I do'nt think xinit has that style of functionality
<wols_> Guest16155: apt-get remove --purgr <package>
<Guest16155> ikonia: i mean how can i remove in a safty way a package from the terminal ?
<kbrooks> Guest16155, um, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<ikonia> Guest16155: wols_ provided you the answer
<jimqode> ikonia, it is a startup script file.There should be a way to bind functions to keys
<wols_> jimqode: setxkbmap
<jimqode> wols_, do you know how i can bind setxkbmap command to a key?
<ikonia> jimqode: I'm not sure how you'd bind it to a key, but the change should be possible
<wols_> jimqode: layouts or single keys?
<ikonia> wols_: he means on keypress change layouts
<wols_> changing layouts is done with setxkbmap, how to trigger and run that is for you to find out
<Richard51684> how do you make your user name stay in the login box at the login window
<wols_> but .xinit would be the wrong place for this
<ikonia> wols_: I can't see how he'd ba ble to keybind it using xinit
<n15t0> is there a german channel for ubuntu support?
<ikonia> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Wolfslurg> hi
<Wolfslurg> i've a little problem
<n15t0> thanks ikonia
<Wolfslurg> i get this error with the new driver of ATI, but the desktop effect work..
<Wolfslurg> (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62
<Wolfslurg> can i solve this problem?  or is a bug?
<wols_> Wolfslurg: you run xserver-xorg then
<wols_> erm, xsrver-xgl
<Wolfslurg> wols_: but if i run xgl i get a damaged video
<Wolfslurg> and not work good..
<wols_> Wolfslurg: what videocard?
<jimqode> wols_ actually i'm running ratpoison window manager. i'm used to switching keyboard layouts with alt+shift keys in gnome. i'm trying to make a similir thing.
<borndeer> How can create Flash in Ubuntu ?
<Wolfslurg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (rev 9a)
<Wolfslurg> wols_: is not supported it's true?
<Wolfslurg> but with new propryetary driver work but not good..
<Wolfslurg> when i try to play a movie i can't see the video
<Wolfslurg> i watch a black screen
<Richard51684> what is the easiest way to access information from the temp sensors in your comp
<Wolfslurg> if i put the video in a full screen mode.. i can see the movie...
<wols_> Wolfslurg: it's supported by the ubuntu fglrx driver. drivers from ati.com are not supported
<wols_> Richard51684: mbmon
<Richard51684> hmm thanks
<Wolfslurg> ok :)
<Wolfslurg> tnks wols_
<Wolfslurg> ^_^
<whonicca> why is basero complaining that this cdr doesnt have the required space if for sure its blank and all im burning to it is 300mb worth of data
<whonicca> brasero*
<whonicca> anyone ever get this error?
<Upayavira> how do I rename a newly built kernel? The one I've just built seems to have exactly the same name as the one I am currently running.
<Wolfslurg> bye
<ikonia> Upayavira: just rename the file
<Wolfslurg> and thanks ^_^
<Upayavira> ikonia: that easy? Okay.
<ikonia> Upayavira: it may not hurt to use the "append" parameter in the .config to change the running kernel name to differentiate between the ubuntu one
<gocciadisangue> may you help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47683/
<Upayavira> ikonia: so if I just do append=uv1, I'll get uv1 in the filename?
<ikonia> Upayavira: no, the append parameter is in the .config at compile time
<Upayavira> ikonia: Okay, so I add it to the .config I generate?
<ajay_> how to configure ati radeon xpress 200 graphic card(motherboard intergreted)
<ikonia> Upayavira: you don't add it, in the menuconfig or xconfig (whatever you used) there is an append option to append your own name to the kernel title
<Upayavira> ikonia: okay. (I just edited debian/config/i386/config and ran debian/misc/oldconfig 386)
<ikonia> Upayavira: what did you edit ?
<ajay_> how to configure ati radeon xpress 200 graphic card(motherboard intergreted)?
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rijo> ubotu: alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slap_stick> does anyone know how i can get javaws to work with ubuntu?
<ikonia> Slap_stick: where you not asking about this earlier
<Upayavira> ikonia: linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/config/i386/config
<ikonia> Upayavira: but what did you do to the file
<Upayavira> replaced SLUB with SLAB
<Upayavira> And linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/build/.config shows my change
<ikonia> Upayavira: but you didn't use the append option ?
<Upayavira> At that point, I didn't know there was an append option!
<ikonia>  ok
<Guest16155> does someone knwo other software for remote desktop control beside "tightvnc server" ?
<Guest16155> knwo = know
<ajay_> thanks! ubotu
<dooglus> Guest16155: vncserver, vnc4server, x11vnc
<dooglus> Guest16155: vino comes with ubuntu too
<dooglus> !info vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 207 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<wols_> Guest16155: freenx
<dooglus> Guest16155: it's a piece of poo though
<Stevethepirate> Jesus. Guest16155: i'm pretty sure i said that you needed a vnc server like 3 hours ago/
<ikonia> Slap_stick: you did
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: you did
<StrictProduction> hy
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: sighs
<StrictProduction> anyone compiled Nvidia driver with the new kernel ?
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: what new kernel, and you don't compile the nvidia driver
<ikonia> oooops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> StrictProduction: that was for you
<Guest16155> wols_: does freenx can be installed by sudo command ?
<Spzatt> How do i install themes?
<Qaxi> Has any body Ubuntu in use at corporate environment? Are thers any resources on net about the topic ?
<Guest16155> apt-get
<Spzatt> Guest, talking to me
<Spzatt> ?
<wols_> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<StrictProduction> ikonia yeah sure ? :)) it is linux everything it is gcc  and source :D
<ikonia> StrictProduction: yes, I'm certain
<ikonia> StrictProduction: nvidia is a closed source driver, and there is no new ubuntu released kernel
<ikonia> StrictProduction: would you care to expand your question ?
<StrictProduction> nah ... :)
<brobostigon> hi
<babo> Can I move a folder to another directory with ftp ?
<babo> there's no mv command ...
<ikonia> babo: no, you can copy not move
<dooglus> babo: it depends on the FTP server.  see if it has a RENA command
<babo> dooglus, yeah it has rena
<StrictProduction> any audio user in here ?! dssi-vst it is not included in ubuntu but it is existing :))
<me4u> would somebody know how to load the theme setup "young" for edubuntu
<me4u> http://www.edubuntu.org/Screenshots
<me4u> can't find it preinstalled or downloadable
<ikonia> me4u: download the theme, or mail the author of that screen shot
<babo> dooglus: rena == rename ?
<me4u> ik know where to d/l it from?
<ikonia> ik ?
<me4u> ikonia
<StrictProduction> google for the theme ...
<ikonia> me4u: yes ?
<me4u> would you know where to d/l it from?
<ikonia> me4u: no
<me4u> couldn't find it
<ikonia> me4u: mail the author of the screen shot
<babo> ikonia: there's no copy command in my ftp man sheet ...
<me4u> trying to get this system ready for a little girl
<ikonia> me4u: it may not be available for download, it maybe his personal theme
<dooglus> babo: I just renamed a dir like this:
<dooglus> babo: ftp> rename /user@verizon.net/images/dir1 /user@verizon.net/images/dir2
<ikonia> babo: no, you re-put it in a new location
<babo> ah, OK thanks
<dooglus> babo: I don't think ikonia knows about the rename command
<me4u> hmm it says on this site that it's part of 3 themes available
<ikonia> dooglus: I certainly don't
<me4u> http://www.edubuntu.org/Screenshots
<draken> wtf
<StrictProduction> me4u a sec
<draken> xchat is like fullscreen
<draken> and i cant change it
<dooglus> ikonia: it worked for me on a yahoo webhosting ftp server.  I don't know how standard it is
<StrictProduction> what theme?!
<me4u> "young"
<aniac> hi!
<dooglus> hi aniac
<me4u> the one in the middle there in that link
<aniac> I need a little bit help about scripting...
<me4u> with the cartoon kids
<aniac> I need to write a script in order to find all empty subdirectories of a directory and delete those...
<ikonia> aniac: join #bash
<aniac> i think it's easy but don't know anything about scripting yet...
<Slap_stick> aniac: man find
<ikonia> aniac: and read the bash basics on http://www.tldp.org
<dooglus> aniac: you could rely on the fact that 'rmdir' won't delete dirs which aren't empty:  find . -type d -exec rmdir {} ';'
<dooglus> aniac: if you don't need recursion, a simple "rmdir *" will do
<dooglus> aniac: I wouldn't suggest using bash scripting though - find is sufficient
<aniac> dooglus I need recursion because some subdirs may have other subdirs..
<StrictProduction> me4u sudo apt-get install edubuntu-artwork and you will have the theme > iknoia don`t know about google
<aniac> thnks for your help!
<dooglus> aniac: right.  you might want to use -depth too, so it does the deepest dirs first
<dooglus> aniac: see 'man find' for details
<aniac> ok, thanks ;)
<babo> dooglus, thanks dude. rena makes my life alot easier ... :-)
<jimqode> how do I change a user's defualt session type?
<StrictProduction> anyone Nvidia 169.04 kernel 2.6.24 tested ?!
<dooglus> aniac: the question is: if directory 'a' contains only directory 'b', and directory 'b' is empty, do you want both 'a' and 'b' deleted?  or only 'b'?  'a' isn't empty, but it will be once you delete 'b'
<ikonia> StrictProduction: that is nothing to do with ubuntu, please take this to a more appropriate place
<me4u> thanx StrictProduction
<Quazion> I did a apt-get upgrade and it broke htop, getting Stack smashing detected warnings, any idea's how to fix this ?
<dooglus> babo: I use GNU Emacs and wdired mode with TRAMP.  It makes renaming stuff on an FTP server as easy as editing a text file listing the filenames
<StrictProduction> ikonia antisocialism in here ? rasism ? inhuman language ?
<aniac> dooglus in fact I want only directories whitch contain files not to be deleted...
<ikonia> StrictProduction: pardon ?
<aniac> empty dirs and dirs which contain only empty dirs should be deleted
<StrictProduction> ikonia it is restricted to me to talk to other users ?
<dooglus> aniac: and dirs which contain only dirs which contain only dirs?
<ikonia> StrictProduction: on non-ubuntu topics, yes
<ikonia> StrictProduction: this is an ubuntu support channel only
<jimqode> StrictProduction this is a help channel
<ikonia> StrictProduction: not a chat channel
<babo> dooglus, I'm using tramp on emacs as well.
<StrictProduction> ok so i can talk about Lmms crashing on my ubuntu machine ?
<StrictProduction> :)
<babo> how does it make it that easy ?
<ikonia> lmms ?
<jimqode> !offtopic | StrictProduction
<ubotu> StrictProduction: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<babo> I'm not sure whether I'm using wdired or not
<ikonia> oof the stupid
<ikonia> stuiod
<ikonia> studio
<ikonia> sorry
<aniac> if the final dir in depth is empty it should be deleted. then if the dir which contained that is empty (after deletion of the contained empty dir), it should be deleted too..
<dooglus> babo: did you see wdired mode?
<Stevethepirate> Does ubuntu support Turbocache?
<StrictProduction> ok i see i go to ubuntu+1
<Stevethepirate> Like. well?
<StrictProduction> ;)
<dooglus> aniac: you need find -depth then - so it deletes the deepest dir before looking at the parent
<ikonia> StrictProduction: not ubuntu+1
<dooglus> babo: (define-key dired-mode-map "r" (quote wdired-change-to-wdired-mode))
<ikonia> StrictProduction: ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu chatter
<aniac> hmmm ok, I'll look also at the man, thanks ! ;)
<StrictProduction> ikonia looks you are paid to say that
<StrictProduction> robotic language
<StrictProduction> birocratic
<Stevethepirate> What the floop
<Stevethepirate> 		
<Stevethepirate> Integrated Intel® Graphic Media Accelerator X3100 [Included in Price]
<Stevethepirate> 	
<Stevethepirate> 		
<Stevethepirate> 128MB nVidia® GeForce® 8400M GS [subtract R43,604.00]
<ikonia> StrictProduction: I'm not paid at all, I'm directing you to the correct place
<Stevethepirate> 	
<Stevethepirate> 		
<Stevethepirate> 256MB nVidia® GeForce® 8600M GT [subtract R43,184.00]
<Stevethepirate> oops
<Stevethepirate> Soz.
<jimqode> how do I change a user's default session type in gdm?
<neilroba1> gday folks. just ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to try to get higher resolution than 600x800. just wondering if cntl-alt-bsp will restart X? seems I tried that and ubuntu (running from cd) *rebooted*.
<dooglus> jimqode: change it once, and it will ask if you want to keep the change as the default
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: accidents happen
<babo> dooglus, M-x (define-key dired-mode-map "r" (quote wdired-change-to-wdired-mode)) ... ?
<jimqode> dooglus well I also remember it asks but it doesnt. maybe its behav changed in an update
<me4u> Strict it's telloing me that edubuntu-artwork is already the newest version
<babo> how can i remove a directory that still has files in it ?
<jimqode> babo "rm -rf". but please be careful while using it. because it does not ask for confirmation
<StrictProduction> me4u ask ikonia how to use that theme , it is a standard theme from the edubuntu distribution
<dooglus> babo: that makes the 'r' key in dired mode go into wdired-mode, where you can edit the filenames easily
<ikonia> StrictProduction: I've no idea if it's even installed in that package
<StrictProduction> supporting unbuntu but don`t know anything about the distribution
<dooglus> jimqode: see also the ~/.dmrc file
<StrictProduction> ikonia then shut up with commenting without searching info
<ikonia> StrictProduction no, not knowing anything about a specific package of a product I don't use
<ikonia> StrictProduction: I didn't comment on his problem
<babo> jimqode, sorry dude, I meant to say how can i remove a directory with ftp that has files in it ?
<ikonia> StrictProduction: and be respectful towards people, that attitude is uncalled for
<jimqode> StrictProduction please cool down
<vatai> yellow.. help?!
<babo> dooglus, k thanks - I don't think i have it installed then cause i just get no-match ...
<vatai> ati mobility radeon hd 2400
<vatai> help needed...
<dooglus> babo: if you use a recent version of Emacs, TRAMP will offer to recursively delete the directory for you
<vatai> sorry i'm new to irc, especially asking for help on irc... so i'm not sure how/where to ask...
<dooglus> vatai: just ask :)
<vatai> :)
<vatai> thanx :) so... i have a new laptop... with an ati mobility radeon hd 2400 graphics card...
<dooglus> vatai: I have an ati mobility radeon x1600 and haven't had any luck getting it to work.  I'm not sure where to ask for help either.
<babo> dooglus, my emacs must be fairly up to date though - I'm on gutsy and i just installed the updates. There was defeinitely an emacs update in there ...
<me4u> Strict, what do you think I should do next
<wroklife> hi guys i have a problem with setting up my network on ubuntu 7.10. Its a cablenet with a static ip and a gateway and subnet. i am really frustated as i have tried everything .
<me4u> email the artist?
<me4u> or maybe someone else?
<dooglus> !info emacs-snapshot
<ubotu> emacs-snapshot: The GNU Emacs editor (development snapshot). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:20070805-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1923 kB, installed size 5488 kB
<dooglus> babo: that one's newer
<suno6ba6a> wroklife what hve u done so far?
<ikonia> me4u: I'd mail the theme owner if possible
<dooglus> vatai: what's the problem specifically?
<jimqode> dooglus well that's weird you mention that file because i was getting an error about that file but it does not even exists. (~/.dmrc)
<me4u> ikonia where do I find that info at?
<vatai> douglus: x1600 the "restricted" driver doesn't suport it?
<ikonia> me4u: is there nothing on the site you where looking at ?
<dooglus> jimqode: mine has 4 lines.  the first line is blank, then:
<dooglus> [Desktop]
<dooglus> Session=xfce4
<dooglus> Language=en_GB.UTF-8
<vatai> douglas: problem: poor resolution, not to mention no 3d acceleration
<ikonia> me4u: or ask in #edubuntu
<StrictProduction> it is defaut theme of edubuntu
<StrictProduction> damn
<dooglus> jimqode: so I guess you could make your own
<me4u> ok
<StrictProduction> #hardy
<jimqode> dooglus thank you i think it will solve my problem
<dooglus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wroklife> suno6ba6a: i have a mobo with 2 gigalans so i have tried setting up the lan on eth0 eth1 using ifconfig or just network manager etc even tried lowering the subnet mask
<ikonia> StrictProduction: hardy disscussion is in #ubuntu+1
<dooglus> jimqode: you might want a gnome one - I'm using xfce
<dooglus> jimqode: a GNOME user here has just these 2 lines:
<dooglus> [Desktop]
<dooglus> Session=gnome
<suno6ba6a> can u ping l0?
<vatai> damn... how can i set my status to "away" :) never irc-ed too much before :)
<Netfeed> how can i switch from utf8 too iso-8859-1 on gutsy?
<jimqode> dooglus yep, got the idea. i'm using ratpoison ;)
<babo> is there no delete * wildcard no ?
<dooglus> vatai: you don't - nobody cares whether you're away or not...
<vatai> :) thanx
<suno6ba6a> wroklife can u ping the loopback iface?
<dooglus> vatai: did you install the fglrx drivers?
<dooglus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wroklife> suno6ba6a: yes  have it works.....
<suno6ba6a> but none of the other interface works?
<vatai> dooglus: nope... giving it a try now
<wroklife> no it doesnt
<suno6ba6a> wroklife can you ping your router?
<wroklife> even cant get to the gateway
<dooglus> vatai: it kind of helped for me, but I see corrupted displays quite regularly
<udinesh5> hey ppl i want a help
<Ghotcom> hello
<wroklife> cant even get to the pc on the same switch
<dooglus> udinesh5: hey we want a question
<me4u> would somebody know how to load the "young" theme in edubuntu
<udinesh5> can u get me command options for gnomebaker
<ikonia> udinesh5: ask a question
<ikonia> me4u: ask in #edubuntu
<me4u> http://www.edubuntu.org/Screenshots
<vatai> dooglas: x600 worked fine with mi...
<ikonia> me4u: I've told you a few times now
<ikonia> me4u: you'll get better support
<me4u> ikonia nobody there really
<ikonia> me4u: its a channel specific to that release
<vatai> dooglus: on the other machine, ofcourse
<Ghotcom> does anyone know if Freetype supports x86_64 ?
<dooglus> udinesh5: how about help>contents inside the program?
<suno6ba6a> wroklife are you on dhcp?
<me4u> I know ya did ikonia. I just figured I'd give this channel you posted a shot
<me4u> thx
<udinesh5> dooglus: it doesnt show them
<wroklife> no i cant be on dhcp bcos my cablenet uses static ips
<dooglus> udinesh5: ok then, gnomebaker --help
<udinesh5> dooglus: lemme try
<ikonia> wroklife: your cable may, but your router may require dhcp
<dooglus> udinesh5: I don't know why the GNOME programs generally don't have manual pages like everything else
<wroklife> ikonia: i tried with dhcp but my lan is connected thru switches so it definately requires a static ip
<ikonia> wroklife:you have no router ?
<udinesh5> dooglus: yep only help options n appl options
<udinesh5> dooglas:no other stuff
<dooglus> udinesh5: there's nothing under 'help options' about how to display all the options?
<wroklife> dont know man i am newbie to this.....but i cant get to router either
<udinesh5> dooglas: yes
<ikonia> wroklife: your router has a static ip, but your workstataions may need dhcp asssigned addresses from your router
<udinesh5> dooglas: no options there
<ikonia> wroklife: if you can't get to your router though your network setup is wrong
<dooglus> udinesh5: what are you looking for?
<udinesh5> dooglas: i was looking for commandline options so tat i could specify all cd writing job jus keying in
<udinesh5> dooglas: nothing specific other than trying to use commandline interface
<dooglus> udinesh5: I don't think GNOME applications are supposed to be very useful - they're for newbies moving from Windows who like things to click on.  there are command line cd burning programs if that's what you're looking for
<wroklife> ikonia: ok but i have been given a gateway and have a php webpage to authenticate my cablenet account.. and else nothing just subnet mask and a static ip... cos if i change my ip i get problems with connecting during authentication itself
<ikonia> wroklife: that should be setup on the router, not your workstation
<dooglus> udinesh5: look at 'cdrecord' for instance
<suno6ba6a> ikonia am i allowed to help people? it seems I still have a lot to learn..
<udinesh5> dooglas: yep i am a newbie jus trying to move on to linux ! i am using ubuntu dapper
<wroklife> no no its my workstation setup
<ikonia> suno6ba6a: if you know the answers, of course help
<udinesh5> dooglas: sure !
<ikonia> wroklife: contact your isp then, as thats an unusual setup
<dooglus> udinesh5: type "man cdrecord" in a terminal and it will give you more options than you want :)
<wroklife> ikonia: ok thnx
<udinesh5> dooglus: thanx dude !:-)
<udinesh5> dooglus:logging off bye :-)
<dooglus> udinesh5: bye
<LjL> !rootirc > root__    (root__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<huss> how to ask ubotu? can any one learn me !!
<ikonia> huss: ! is the trigger
<wols_> huss:  /msg ubotu <stuff>
<LjL> !bot > huss    (huss, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mbl> hi
<mbl> can anyone help with setting up sata hotswap?
<huss>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<LjL> huss: try without leading spaces, and with an actual password
<ikonia> mbl: does your hardware support hot swap ?
<mbl> yes, it should
<ikonia> mbl: does it though, not "it should"
<mbl> promise tx2300 sata-ctrl and sata2 drives in a bay
<ikonia> mbl: I've not seen a promise controller that supports hot swap
<mbl> ?
<mbl> is says so in the manual
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> mbl: the manual suggests the hot swap functionaly is driver dependant, not hardware enabled
<huss_> could anyone tell me how to ask ubotu ?
<ikonia> huss_: you've been told
<mbl> ikonia: where does it suggest this?
<ikonia> http://www.promise.com/marketing/datasheet/file/FT_TX2300_DS091406.pdf
<Ximal> anyone know the name of the program that is compatible with teamspeak servers/ventrillo servers ?
<ikonia> Ximal: isn't there a team speak client for linux ?
<Ximal> aye .... i have it... but the inpute and other stuff is erronous
<Ximal> i figured a linux built native program be best..
<huss_> ikonia, I'm sorry I couldn't read it
<sunogbaga> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<abdulla> is it better to use Opera with WINE a windows opera or a ubuntu opera ?
<ikonia> abdulla: wine uses windows executables only
<abdulla> because opera in ubuntu is very weird some times the video just greys out and i must refresh the page to start fromt he start
<abdulla> i hope they update and fix this problem .
<mbl> ikonia: where did you find the information about the driver dependancy?
<ikonia> mbl: google
<ikonia> mbl: the driver is not open source
<ikonia> mbl: you'll need to use the promise propritary driver to get functionality
<abdulla> btw ikonia is ATI x1800 ok for ubuntu ? i have a geforce4 mx440 somewere ? which you recommend?
<ikonia> mbl: it's basiclly a form of fake raid for what I'm reading
<ikonia> abdulla: personal preference always makes me lean towards nvidia for the moment
<huss_> why do wine hang up my desktop ? and also cxoffice
<drarem> ok I've copied audiere to a directory and did a ./configure, make and make install.. where is the linkage?
<mbl> ikonia: i don't need the raid features though, just hot swapping
<ikonia> drarem: linkage ?
<abdulla> the mx440 is 64mb lo
<ikonia> mbl: the hotswap is part of the raid
<abdulla> isnt 512mb better?
<ikonia> mbl: as I read it
<drarem> the audiere library I need to link to
<ikonia> drarem: link to it ? you specificed an install tree in ./configure
<gast14> hello, i am ooking for a font that looks like the letters the Military uses for a spraying project, but cannot find anything under Military Font
<gast14> any suggestions
<abdulla> ikonia, but if i start ubuntu with the x1800 will it work? i mean xgl aswell
<ikonia> abdulla: debatable
<abdulla> :(
<mbl> ikonia: i found various different information on that...but no one ever seemed to have tried it actually
<ikonia> mbl: I don't think it will work
<ikonia> mbl: the advanced functions seem driver dependant
<ikonia> mbl: promise make weak controllers for raid/raid functions
<abdulla> ikonia, can i use mx440 then after somewhat ubuntu figures out something for ATI cards then i remove the nvidia and put the ATI will the system recognize such steps ?
<ikonia> abdulla: sure
<mbl> ikonia: yes but great for limited bugeds normally
<ikonia> mbl: I disagree
<mbl> ikonia: could you suggest a goood controller supporting hotswap under ubuntu? two channels would be enough...
<ikonia> mbl: not of the top of my head, but anything with native linux support is good
<huss_> wine and cxoffice always hang up my ubuntu do anyone know why?
<zhn> hi
<sunogbaga> huss_ low mem i guess
<ikonia> sunogbaga: why ?
<jarryd> ok anyone can help? video playback is too dark in every program and i dont know how to fix it
<Stevethepirate> If i have a laptop with Turbocache memory... will Ubuntu support that at all?
<sunogbaga> how much ram do you have? and how many apps do u usually run at the same time?
<mbl> ikonia: native linux support is not that wide spread in the low buged
<ikonia> mbl: true
<Stevethepirate> Well, 2gig ddr2-667 and 1gig turbocache
<erisco> how do I type special characters with ubuntu? Holding the alt key does not work
<huss_> sunogbaga, 1 giga I don't think so ,or what do u mean wz mem
<Stevethepirate> But i'm talking about wining games for example.
<zhn> anyone can help?i'm a beginner,who can tell me how to use wine?
<erisco> 5
<abdulla> ikonia, does ubuntu use more power? because my laptop heats quick and loses alot of battery power
<ikonia> abdulla: shouldn't
<Stevethepirate> zhn: google can.. or #wine
<IdleOne> zhn: /join #winehq
<sunogbaga> zhn just wine <prog.exe>
<mbl> ikonia: you haven't built the promise driver for linux, have you?
<wols_> abdulla: more than what?
<abdulla> ikonia, ?what you guessing?
<ikonia> I have a while ago
<zhn> 5??what does it mean?
<ikonia> abdulla: no, it shouldn't use more power
<abdulla> wols_, my 3 hour battery dies in 1 hour 20minutes
<jarryd> does anyone know about video playback being too dark and not ebing able to fix it
<wols_> abdulla: answer my question
<abdulla> wols_, with windows it stays for 3 hours
<mbl> iconia: because there is just one file in the package containing c code...no readme, no manual...
<krim> jarryd: Which program? How have you tried to fix it?
<ikonia> mbl: not done it for a while, as I recall they have a support mailing list
<jarryd> every video playback VLC and totem
<Zemp_> good mornign all
<ikonia> mbl: is it just a .c file ?
<huss_> how to install fluxbox on ubuntu
<huss_> ?
<Zemp_> sudp apt-get install fluxbox
<abdulla> wols_, the system heats up and i can feel under the laptop its very hot + laptop battery doesnt stay long as it should
<Zemp_> sudo*
<jarryd> and i tried to fix it by installing gxvattr but it doesnt remember any settings
<Zemp_> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<krim> jarryd: In preferences in Totem you can change brightness, contrast, hue and saturation, didn't that work?
<jarryd> well i can try
<jarryd> but the native setting is to dark
<wols_> abdulla: check if your acpi works, if the cpu clocks down,etc
<mbl> ikonia: the file's name acualle is "1_ft tx2300 and tx2200 linux kernel 2.6 psc v.2.6.0331-2"
<Stevethepirate> abdulla:  well. linux does cache a lot more, and more efficiently than windows.
<Zemp_> abdulla: kol khara
<wols_> abdulla: use powertop
<zhn>  anyone can help?i'm a beginner,who can tell me how to use wine?
<Stevethepirate> so it could be over caching.
<abdulla> i have that
<jarryd> cant i fix that since i belive its not the playback programs but the acutal video card
<jarryd> or driver or something
<Zemp_> good that you have it
<sunogbaga> zhn just wine <prog.exe>
<Stevethepirate> zhn: type "/join #wine" and ask in there.
<Stevethepirate> sunogbaga: he probably wants to wine a game.
<Stevethepirate> that's quite new
<huss_> Zemp_, I did but that fluxbox is so hard to use and I've seen it so easy wz some friend so what is that deference?
<abdulla> wols_, acpi ? what you mean
<krim> jarryd: I don't know, you could check if you have the latest drivers for your video card, but why not just change the settings in Totem?
<wols_> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jarryd> yeah i didnt realize that chaning it in totem would affect VLC too
<jarryd> that worked
<jarryd> thanks!
<zarac> my sound isn't working.. any suggestions on where to start? .. it was working before.. then just stopped... also.. i have 2 sound cards and i'd like to have both working
<wols_> <dpkg> somebody said acpi was Advanced Configuration and Power Interface -- a power management interface that gives more control to the BIOS, or horribly horribly broken. for suspend software check http://sourceforge.net/projects/swsusp/ , or "run this arbitrary code in ring 0", or http://acpi.sf.net/, or generally better than APM but see also swsusp, or for a list of
<wols_>              supported systems/BIOSes, see http://acpi.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/InstallationReports
<sunogbaga> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abdulla> wols_, in powertop this what it says cond : 208.0    interval: 15.0s
<abdulla> no ACPI power usage estimate available
<mbl> ikonia: sorry, my fault, i extracted the file the wrong way
<mbl> ikonia: there is a readme
<zOap> how do I do recursive chmod in ftp in terminal?
<abdulla> wols_, should i remove the adapter to see how it is in battery mode?
<Zemp_> how do you send private on IRC ?
<mbl> ikonia: I will give it a try, thank you so far!
<vecna> use /query nickname
<Zemp_> ok thanks.
<t-om> or /message
<Pici> who goes !register
<Pici> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<XPEH6KW> O_O
<Zemp_> s
<Zemp_> nice
<sunogbaga> zOap can you?  try lftp
<zOap> sunogbaga, yes
<huss_> is it possible to convert ununtu into debian?
<IdleOne> huss_: no
<IdleOne> best bet is backup your /home and then do a fresh install
<michael_> heihei
<michael_> wo de lp
<michael_> 我的老婆不要我了
<huss_> what is the deference between ubuntu and debian ?
<Pici> !debian | huss_
<ubotu> huss_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<gordonjcp> huss_: debian hasn't got as many U's in the name
<Daeshim> Howdy
<Daeshim> got any Lineage 2 players here?
<cre8torx_> hello
<Daeshim> How are you?
<huss_> pici, yes debian is it .....!!
<zarac> any hints on where to start looking if my sound isn't working?
<gordonjcp> zarac: speakers plugged in?
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<zarac> yes they are
<zarac> =D
<gordonjcp> mixer not muted?
<zarac> it was working abefore.. i dunno what happened.. the computer speaker does its beep instead
<zarac> not muted
<zarac> =/
<dakira> a question: my computer just crashed and I was editing a text in gedit. does gedit maybe have a file where i could recover the text i was editing?
<dave81> can any one help me get my webcam working?
<zarac> 'speaker-test -t wav -c 2' gives me no sound
<abdulla> zarac, if its a PC try to plug the speaker cord to the motherboard built in sound card rather then PCI card
<jayesh_> i have a problem with ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47685/
<sunogbaga> dakira look for swap files... vim always do that
<zarac> hmm i guess.. i haven't actually tried that.. i have 2 cards.. and i want both working.. i don't think the internal one is even installed though
<jayesh_> i am trying to start a new ad-hoc network
<zarac> actually i have tried it =D got both speakers on
<zarac> >=D
<abdulla> zarac, but you still want to use PCI card right>
<cdavis> does anyone have evolution 2.21 running on gutsy?
<zarac> yes i do.. and the internal one
<zarac> i want both working
<zarac> at the time.. neither works
<dakira> sunogbaga: yeah.. joe does it, too.. gedit apparently doesn't ;(
<cdavis> zarac, you mean neither one works right now?
<zarac> exactly =D
<abdulla> with My PC sometimes it works on the internet sometimes on the PCI , in every restart it chooses what it wants lol
<sunogbaga> dakira too bad then..
<jrib> dakira: thought it did something like .filename~
<Daeshim> Anyone play any pc games?
<sunogbaga> Daeshim mines
<abdulla> Daeshim, yes we do !!! LINUX GAMES 4 EVA
<ikonia> abdulla: calm down
<neko_> hi !
<dakira> jrib: it does that only if you overwrite a file with a new version
<abdulla> Daeshim, QuakeWorld , Quake2 , Quake3 , Quake4 , Doom3 , ...
<zarac> nothing is muted.. and no sound =/
<jrib> dakira: ah
<Daeshim> Sweet
<Daeshim> I play Lineage 2
<Dralid> I have an Ubuntu box that I installed MythTV on, but cannot get to work properly. The Capture card is a SiliconDust HDHomerun. I can get it to stream to VLC fine, but have problems with the stream on Myth. I think it is a decoding problem, as a approx 4:3 box is filled with random colors when I attempt to stream. Any suggestions?
<Daeshim> It's not cartoonish like WoW is
<stefko> Hello someone can tell me how to set a my own vhost for a psyBNC i run the psybnc from my own box and i have domain can someone tell me a ?
<neko_> is there some simple way to mount a smb share and have access to it via a console ?
<wols_> stefko: DNS
<abdulla> Daeshim, i might go back to PoQo
<Daeshim> stefano: reverse dns or use ipv6 tunnel
<abdulla> Daeshim, Prince of Qin Online
<wols_> neko_: mount -t smbfs
<Daeshim> stefko:
<ikonia> neko_: yes, no problem, just mount as a normal file system and access through the directory structure
<Daeshim> wrong person
<neko_> okey no other way so
<stefko> bash: DNS: command not found
<stefko> :S
<stefko> like /dns storm.mkhost.org
<stefko> on the psybnc
<ikonia> stefko: dns is not a command
<stefko> VHOST
<stefko> ohh
<abdulla> ikonia, can Ubuntu be installed in PS3 or Nintendo Wii or Xbox or Xbox360?
<stefko> so have some commands ?
<wols_> stefko: DNS is the domain name system. you have to enter it with your DNS server
<neko_> i will make me some little script to mount this it seem a good solution
<ikonia> abdulla: an ps3 but its is very limited
<abdulla> limiteed?
<Daeshim> If you are on residental connections reverse dns won't be possible because most isps won't allow it
<stefko> wols_: aha so how i can set it a ?
<wols_> stefko: there is no command unless you serve your own DNS which is unlikely
<fevel> when I boot my system the first line I see is "pci bios bug"
<Daeshim> you would be better off finding an ipv6 tunnel broker
<abdulla> how come not the xbox :9
<ikonia> limited yes, very little direct hardware access
<fevel> is that normall?
<ikonia> abdulla: not compatible
<wols_> stefko: same way you set the DNS for mkhost.org
<stefko> yes
<abdulla> ikonia, is Ubuntu releasing a UbuntU mobile edition any time soon?
<rinaldi_> hi i just installed gutsy and tried to install flash plugin for firefox. when i did the command in terminal. Can someone tell me if this is normal? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47686/    if so then why is firefox telling me i need to install the plugin when i go somewhere like youtube?
<stefko> try dns /dns inqognito.com
<stefko> this one is the SITE
<stefko> i have just domain
<stefko> nothing else
<stefko> and psybnc
<stefko> and i want to make a vhost my own
<stefko> can i do that ?
<wols_> what do you mean with "vhost"?
<ikonia> abdulla: there is a mobile edition, or "embedded edition" I'm not sure of it's current release statment
<stefko>  /whois stefko
<ikonia> abdulla: release status sorry
<_ruben> stefko: no, unless you have some spare unused ip addresses you could use for it
<stefko> * [stefko] (n=stefko@79.126.193.181): stefko
<stefko> The IP
<abdulla> ikonia, for Mini-Tablets or iphone and imate .. and maybe the new system phones or ZeuX Microsoft mp3 player .
<sunogbaga> rinaldi_ flashplugin-nonfree is broken., righ ikonia?
<wols_> stefko: fix your reverse dns
<ikonia> sunogbaga corry
<stefko> wols_: where to go ?
<abdulla> :/
<ikonia> abdulla: thats the idea
<wols_> stefko: again, your DNS server
<ikonia> sunogbaga: sorry, ses
<ikonia> sunogbaga: yes
<wols_> stefko: DOMAINCONTROL.COM
<stefko>  inqognito.com has address 208.109.181.171
<stefko> u see
<stefko> i have just domain
<stefko> nothing else
<stefko>  :S
<neko_> hey stefko
<rinaldi_> sunogbaga: well i had it working in my last installation but i did a reinstall, should i have installed anythiing else or should i just do gnash
<wols_> stefko: I told you where to go
<ikonia> rinaldi_: the flash plugin currenlt has an installation issue that is being fixed
<stefko> wols_: where ? system > application a ?
<neko_> user have no right to mount smbfs share :(
<wols_> stefko: not on your ubuntu at all
<_ruben> stefko: if all you got is a domain, then you cant make a vhost with it
<rinaldi_> ikonia: ok thanks
<stefko> wols_: so where ?
<neko_> sorry
<neko_> i mean ikonia or wols
<Daeshim> You only have forward dns
<wols_> stefko: for the LAST time: to your DNS provider which is domaincontrol.com apparently
<Daeshim> not reverse
<ikonia> neko_: use sudo
<Daeshim> So it can't reverse to your hostname
<mnemonica> Hey, I was messing around with some boot splash stuff... Now I'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47687/  on startup... Any ideas as to how I can get rid of it?
<wols_> neko_: use sudo
<neko_> ah damn i would have a script to automate this
<neko_> gksudo is the way ?
<abdulla> ikonia, are you a webdesigner
<ikonia> mnemonica: you've meessed up your "vga" option as a kernel boot argument
<ikonia> abdulla: no
<wols_> neko_: gksudo is not terminal or commandline. I said sudo
<mnemonica> ikonia: Mmmmk... So how do I fix that?
<ikonia> mnemonica: you could try vga=ask to find the correct option through trial and error
<mnemonica> ikonia: Well, when I choose one it just changes the font or whatever and then loads. Every time I boot. If I do vga=ask, will that "solve" it, or just help figure out what's wrong?
<bentob0x> a good Hardware RAID card for linux, anybody has an advice?
<ikonia> mnemonica: what's wrong is y ou have the wrong option, ask will give you trial and error to work out the right option
<Slart> bentob0x: get an expensive one.. those are usually good =)
<wols_> bentob0x: 3ware
<ikonia> bentob0x: any true hardware card with a native linux driver, expect to pay a minimum of $350
<mnemonica> ikonia: Hmmf. Ok. I'll be back.
<_ruben> bentob0x: software raid outperforms most hardware raid controllers, unlike you put down some major bucks
<ikonia> bentob0x: 3ware or lsi
<SmoothOp> does ubuntu work good on mac?
<ikonia> SmoothOp: yes, a mac is just an intel pc now
<SmoothOp> i realize that
<bentob0x> yes I don't want fake/software raid
<praveer_fedora> why doesnt :colorscheme work on ubuntu?
<ikonia> bentob0x: softrware raid (not fake raid) is excellent
<bentob0x> I don't mind paying > 300EUR , it's for a server
<cliebow_> SmoothOp, on mac some things are difficult...
<praveer_fedora> Sorr, :colorscheme on vim
<lundnd> hey guys any ideas on how to get sudo rake to work ?
<bentob0x> depends on which card then ikonia
<_ruben> praveer_fedora: sudo apt-get install vim (the default (vim-tiny) is rather limited)
<praveer_fedora> _ruben, ok thank you
<Slart> bentob0x: get a reliable brand name.. one you know will be around as long as you use the raid-card.. it's quite upsetting to have a dead raid-card you can't replace and tons of data you can't get to any more..
<ikonia> bentob0x: 9/10 it will be stunning as long as there is basic jbod support
<rico> hey, it seems like most of the software in the repositories are outdated (there are new versions coming out and the repos versions aren't updated). whats the best way to update these software?
<rico> i've been usually compiling from source
<wols_> ikonia: depends on the kind of server, if simple fileserver or DB server
<bentob0x> it's for raid 0+1
<dave81> _ruben where can we get this software?
<sake> buntu-pl
<ikonia> wols_: yes, certainly
<wols_> ikonia: you don't want to run software raid on a DB server
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> wols_: I have done it without issue in the past, but the users need is key
<wols_> sake: /join #ubuntu-pl
<wols_> ikonia: and the budget
<juano__> rico: actually the thing is that ubuntu stays with stable builds and doesn't update everytime a program upgrades to a newer version
<ikonia> very key
<Slart> rico: wait until there is a new version of ubuntu?.. compiling and installing software yourself kind of breaks the idea of having a software repository
<mnemonica> ikonia: Hey... Tried to put vga=ask, but it won't let me. It's only allowing four characters. So I get to vga= and then what I type doesn't actually enter on screen.
<cre8torx> hello
<ikonia> mnemonica: where are you putting that
<wols_> mnemonica: where do you type this exactly?
<mnemonica> ikonia: where it was asking me to an option.
<wols_> mnemonica: and this is where exactly?
<juano__> Slart: i agree on that one
<Guest16155> hello, can someone help me. i would like to remove from my system the "vncserver" what is the step for doing that ?
<neko_> well sudoing mount a folder is cool but well, the user have no right on the mounted folder
<mnemonica> ikonia: Like, in the pastebin, after the Video adapter: VESA VGA part and all of the options, it asks me to select an option
<LjL> Guest16155: sudo apt-get remove vncserver?
<neko_> (sorry for my english)
<wols_> Guest16155: you've been told before a few times now
<wols_> apt-get remove
<juano__> Guest16155: use synaptic, search it and remove it completely
<wols_> neko_: put the share in your fstab and give it the option "users"
<neko_> that's the way i already knwo
<cre8torx> anyone use nicotine
<cre8torx> ?
<dinesh86> hey can ppl help me edit my linux partition from live cd ?
<abdulla> ikonia, i have windows installed in another partition can i start windows without restarting?
<neko_> in fact i need to mount manually this one when i am at this work place where is this fileserver
<neko_> and not always
<abdulla> dinesh86, just edit it
<abdulla> dinesh86, do you have windows installed ?
<gordonjcp> neko_: is this a samba share?
<neko_> yes
<jonah> hey guys i've got a Pinnacle Hybrid Pro PCI DVB card and it's never worked for me, can anyone guide me or see if it will work on ubuntu gutsy amd64?
<jonah> thanks
<dinesh86> abdulla: i have windows n ubuntu installed
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 the installer can help u
<cre8torx> anyone here use Nicotine
<mnemonica> ikonia: Any ideas, then?
<dinesh86> abdulla: i am using live cd now
<abdulla> why do you want to edit dinesh86 ? to install linux
<gordonjcp> !samba | neko_
<ubotu> neko_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Slart> !repeat cre8torx
<wols_> neko_: if it's properly in your fstab then you got your answer and a normal user can mount it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat cre8torx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dinesh86> abdulla: i want to edit using live  cd
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 how many partitions do you have atm
<Slart> !repeat | cre8torx
<Slart> sorry
<gordonjcp> neko_: if you follow the first link, it will let you add it to fstab
<ubotu> cre8torx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<abdulla> oh so you dont want to install nothing
<neko_> okey and if the share is not accessible
<gordonjcp> neko_: then it should be ok for normal users
<abdulla> dinesh86, use partition magic
<neko_> it will not go mad ?
<Guest16155> i did "sudo apt-get remove vncserver" but still when i typed on the terminal "vncserver" it still exists ?
<cre8torx> no need
<cdecarlo__> hello, I'm having trouble connecting to my work's vpn, it's over PPTP and I've installed the networkmanager-pptp extension, I can create the profile for the VPN connection but I can't find a place to tell the computer to connect
<gordonjcp> neko_: if the share isn't available, it just won't mount it
<neko_> because in the past i did this go in loop
<dinesh86> abdulla: i want to edit grub info now
<gordonjcp> neko_: it might wait for a while to see if it comes up
<neko_> i give it a try
<abdulla> !parition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parition - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sunogbaga> Guest16155 how do you know it exists?
<LjL> Guest16155: perhaps it's not "vncserver" that you have installed but another package providing that?
<wols_> gordonjcp: without "auto" it won't even try as it should be
<abdulla> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<neko_> again if it doesn't make the whole system go silly
<LjL> Guest16155: try « dpkg -S /usr/bin/vncserver »
<wols_> Guest16155: dpkg -l |grep vncserver
<juano__> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<neko_> thanks for the advice
<neko_> guys
<abdulla> dinesh86, !partition
<dinesh86> hello
<dinesh86> u there abdulla ?
<abdulla> yes
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 how many partitions do you have atm?
<Guest16155> LjL: so how can i find out whice packages refer to the command line "vncserver" ?
<gordonjcp> wols_: true
<LjL> Guest16155: err... i just told you? dpkg -S /usr/bin/vncserver
<dinesh86> i have 2 partitions 1 windows 2 ubuntu
<sunogbaga> Guest16155 how do you know vncserver exists?
<wols_> Guest16155: please run dpkg -l |grep vncserver
<dinesh86> i am using ubuntu live cd now
<abdulla> he wants to edit partitions maybe he needs more space in windows or dunno.
<dinesh86> i want to edit the grub info using live cd
<LjL> wols_: that's not necessarily the best way, since for instance "vncserver" is also provided by "vnc4server"
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 It seems u don't need help on partitioning anymore
<Guest16155> LjL: i get this msg :  dpkg -S /usr/bin/vncserver
<dinesh86> yes suno, i want to edit my grub using live cd
<dinesh86> can i ?
<abdulla> i have a program which runs in the taskbar but i want it to show an icon up in the system tray so i can hide it any ideas ?
<LjL> Guest16155: message? that's the *command* you typed, isn't it
<mrak> hello there
<wols_> dinesh86: yes. what exactly do you want to do?
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 yes you can
<mrak> i have a question about firefox in gutsy
<Guest16155> LjL: sorry fix .. : dpkg: /usr/bin/vncserver not found.
<juano__> abdulla: alltray
<wols_> Guest16155: dpkg -S `which vncserver`
<dinesh86> my partitions have not been mounted
<sunogbaga> Guest16155 then vncserver is uninstalled
<dinesh86> and not visible
<juano__> abdulla: i don't remember if its only for kde though... try checkin it out from the repos
<jimqode> I couldn't find Ion window manager on gutsy repos. Is it just me? Or does it really not exist?
<LjL> Guest16155: yes, what wols said, i thought it was in /usr/bin but i guess it isn't
<juano__> abdulla: alltray
<wols_> dinesh86: not a grub problem
<maxsoft> hi all. wich is the easiest way to share folder with windowsUser ?
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 you will have to mount them manually
<wols_> LjL: he played around with realvnc before
<mnemonica> ikonia: Hello?
<dinesh86> wols: i want to edit my grub now using ubuntu live cd
<wols_> mnemonica: can you answer my question please
<Guest16155> LjL: wait i will pastbin the output of the terminal when i typed "vncserver"
<abdulla> thanks juano__
<praveer_fedora> _ruben, even after installing vim though colorscheme is working but the colors of the text arent changing, like this http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdg3.png
<wols_> dinesh86: partitions that aren't mounted is no grub problem
<LjL> wols_: ah wait *no* package provides a "vncserver" executable. it's probably just a link created by postinst scripts.
<juano__> abdulla: your welcome
<mrak> if i go to some "hard" page i mean lot of css and images it stacks for time ... when page loaded it goes .. any1 know where is problem?
<wols_> Guest16155: dpkg -l |grep -i vnc
<praveer_fedora> _ruben, how do I make the colors appear even in the script/program?
<Tyczek> hi
<dinesh86> suno and wols:pls wait
<sean__> I can't get my wireless adapter to work.
<Tyczek> i have a question about mplayer... can you help me ?
<mnemonica> wols_: It asks me to select an option (which, if you look in the pastebin I posted, my options range from 0-8). ikonia said to put vga=ask, but I can't.
<abhi> i want to know if compiz fusion will work with my new dell vostro 1400's X3100 graphics card
<fsp_dan> hard to google an answer to this one:   What is the prefered ubuntu key agent?  ssh-agent, gpg-agent, seahorse, what?
<wols_> mnemonica: you get a prompt for inputting something, fine. but what do you do to get this prompt?
<osphy> what is the url for full image of ubuntu DVD with all dev and utils?
<mnemonica> wols_: I hit enter
<LjL> !gpg > fsp_dan    (fsp_dan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mnemonica> wols_: I have to either hit enter or space.
<wols_> mnemonica: hit enter WHERE?
<Tyczek> I mean...which codec is better gl or gl2-multi texture?
<mnemonica> goddamnit... hold on... reposting pastebin
<dinesh86> suno: i am not able to mount
<dinesh86> mount: can't find /media/hda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<wols_> mnemonica: use mode 0
<dinesh86> mount: can't find /media/hda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sean__> I'd use Ubuntu if I could freakin get online >.<
<Guest16155> wols: here is the link to my pastbin on the command u gave me : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47692/
<wols_> dinesh86: that's NOT grub
<sunogbaga> praveer_fedora edit /etc/vimrc add syntax on
<osphy> is there any dvd version of gutsy which contains all the dev packages ?
<Guest16155> wols_: here is the link to my pastbin on the command u gave me : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47692/
<wols_> Guest16155: what does   which vncserver  say?
<dinesh86> wols:say i want to look into my linux partition from live cd
<mnemonica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47687/ <<<<<----------- There... After that I get a prompt.    And I've -tried- that. and although it allows me to continue to boot, it still comes back when I reboot. I DO NOT want to see this option. I don't want to think about it. It only presented this option to me after I messed around with some boot splash stuff.
<wols_> dinesh86: it should be already mounted. run simply "mount"
<akhilesh> Why does kacpi take so much CPU ? http://pastebin.ca/810991   Infact, the system hangs so many times. Please help.
<wols_> mnemonica: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<praveer_fedora> sunogbaga, thank you, its working
<dinesh86> wols: they are not ! i am using ubuntu dapper no partitions visible
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 use mount /dev/hdx /media/blah/blah
<wols_> dinesh86: fdisk -l
<Guest16155> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47693/
<LjL> Guest16155, he said "which vncserver"
<wols_> Guest16155: I said "which vncservre"
<wols_> Guest16155: I said "which vncserver"
<mnemonica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47694/   Tada.
<akhilesh> does anyone see slow performance due to acpi ?
<Guest16155> wols_: /usr/local/bin/vncserver
<wols_> mnemonica: see the "vga=795"? change it to vga=792
<LjL> Guest16155: then you installed it manually, without using the packaging system... in this case, only you should know how to remove it.
<mnemonica> wols_: Mmmk.
<sean__> I'm just not cut out for Linux.
<LjL> if you don't, well i suggest next time you use the packaging system rather than fiddling with things you don't know
<wols_> Guest16155: this is your former realvnc installation, not any ubuntu software
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm trying to build a package using the following command : bash <ati driver>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy   but it keeps telling me that the package is not supported. When i use the command --listpkg, the Ubuntu packages ends at feisty or 7.04 . what do i need to update to get support for gutsy packages?
<dinesh86> mount: mount point /media/hda5 does not exist
<wols_> Guest16155: ask realvnc how to unisntall
<wols_> sunogbaga: mount /dev/hdx is NEVER right
<wols_> dinesh86: what did fdisk -l say?
<dinesh86> suno: tell me the syntax then
<LjL> ezzieyguywuf: why don't you just use the ATI driver that's in the standard, official gutsy repositories? :)
<dinesh86> wols:wait
<sunogbaga> wols_ why?
<sunogbaga> yup show us fdisk -l
<wols_> sunogbaga: hdx is no partition. while you can format a whole disk with a filesystem it's bad
<mnemonica> wols_: can't save it... don't have permissions... how do I open it using sudo?
<dinesh86> wols:fdisk dint print anything
<wols_> mnemonica: sudo nano <file>
<mnemonica> wols_: awesome. thank you.
<sunogbaga> wols_ i just used x to refer to the hdd partion number
<wols_> dinesh86: dmesg output. paste it to a pastebin. all of it
<Ljorring> can someone confirm, that Ubuntu has a kernel bug related to the RTL8185 chipset used in some network cards?
<ezzieyguywuf> LjL: i'm trying to fix my suspend, so i recompiled a kernel with Slug instead of SLAG (or whichever one is older, can't remember). i'm following the howto from this website (http://blog.vaxius.net/?p=19#comment-133). do you think your solution is a valid alternative to that step?
<wols_> sunogbaga: hdx is a disk, hdx# is a partition. see the difference?
<sunogbaga> wols_ aigh't i'll be careful next time
<jonah> hi i have a skype problem, no microphone, not sure what to do...
<wols_> jonah: does mic work in other programs?
<sean__> I'm trying to install the drivers for my Netgear WG311v3 wireless PCI adapter. It says it wraps it ok, but when I ndiswrapper -l it says wg311v3 : invalid driver!
<JimmyDee> any kind souls wanna help me get something to connect to icecast server to play my tunes out?
<wols_> sean__: what chip is this netgear using?
<LjL> ezzieyguywuf: uhm no, but i suspect those instructions are likely to break other things even if they might fix your suspend. the road *i* would follow is to post a detailed bug report (if there isn't one already, or if there is one already, post a more detailed comment)
<sean__> I don't know. How do I find out?
<jonah> wols_, not sure, is there any test i can do?
<wols_> sean__: lspci
<dinesh86> i guess this is wat required mount: mount point /media/hda5 does not exist
<wols_> jonah: audacity
<dinesh86> dmesg output
<cdecarlo__> hello, I'm having trouble connecting to my work's vpn, it's over PPTP and I've installed the networkmanager-pptp extension, I can create the profile for the VPN connection but I can't find a place to tell the computer to connect
<dinesh86> sorry
<ezzieyguywuf> LjL: what do you think would get broken. I believe the only change made was using SLAG instead of SLUG
<wols_> dinesh86: no. when there is nothing shown in fdisk -l, ubuntu doesn't recognize anything to mount
<sean__> Marvell
<Tyczek> is anybody have that problem : enabled compiz and mplayer= movie is blinking?
<jonah> wols_, ok just opened up sound recorder and no my mic doesn't work in that
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 create a dir under /media named hda5 if you have that format
<wols_> jonah: unmute it with a alsa mixer app maybe (I guess sound itself works?)
<dinesh86>  hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >
<wols_> dinesh86: then why would sudo fdisk -l ?
<mnemonica> wols_: When I do "sudo nano menu.lst     there isn't anything there. it says its a new file
<wols_> dinesh86: but as dinesh86 said. mkdir /media/hda5
<sunogbaga> dinesh86 it's mounting on a nonexistent dir. see man mount
<wols_> mnemonica: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst    full path
<mnemonica> wols_: Eh... should've figured...
<sunogbaga> wols_ i didn't see that post
<abhi> hey how do i get desktop effects to work on gutsy on X3100/Intel 965??? :(
<_coredump_> Tyczek, yes, disable Xv video rendering to x11 in mplayer preferences
<JimmyDee> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> sunogbaga: my mistake. didn't say "sudo" stupid ubuntuism :P
<kex> hello, how do i play region 2 (europe?) dvds? :s
<mnemonica> wols_: Rebooting. See you in a bit...
<wols_> JimmyDee: state your problem more concisely. what did you do, what did you expect, what didn't work as intendd?
<Tyczek> _coredump_, I'm using gl2, cause on full screen movie looks better
<wols_> !dvd | kex
<ubotu> kex: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Tyczek> i have wide lcd-laptop screen ;/
<kex> wols, thank you :)
<_coredump_> Tyczek, nvidia or ati graphics?
<Tyczek> ati ;/
<wols_> kex: medibuntu has some package with the name "regio" in it to change region codes
<JimmyDee> I need help connecting audacious or something like it to icecast-server as a source
<dinesh86> wols: it worked ! i mkdir n ounted
<akhilesh> how do I disable kacpi ?
<wols_> akhilesh: acpi=off
<kex> wols_, but i have ubuntu not medibuntu :s
<wols_> kex: but you will need medibuntu repositories or you cannot watch DVDs
<DARKGuy> hey guys, how can I configure my screensaver settings like the old screensaver manager?
<wols_> !medibuntu | kex
<ubotu> kex: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<genii> JimmyDee: google oddcast
<kex> wols_ aha ok ^^
<akhilesh> wols_:  where do I do that ?
<akhilesh> kacpi = off ?
<_coredump_> Tyczek, its a known bug with compiz, you have to switch to x11 video output, mplayer or gstreamer-settings if you are using gstreamer-player
<wols_> akhilesh: kernel parameter. your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wols_> akhilesh: do you have a notebook or a desktop?
<Tyczek> _coredump_, ok I'll test
<wols_> akhilesh: I didn't say kacpi = off
<wols_> akhilesh: read more carefully. again: desktop or laptop?
<mnemonica> wols_: nope. No luck.
<akhilesh> desktop
<mnemonica> wols_:  I'm assuming I've gotta change that vga option to something else. Any other ideas?
<wols_> mnemonica: remove the vga option
<_coredump_> Tyczek, or disable compiz effects and use the default desktop setting, thats should work too
<wols_> akhilesh: then acpi is not needed. acpi is for powersaving, which is important on notebooks
<Tyczek> _coredump_, It only works on ximage/shm, but in full-screen image is scalling and setting center... i think disabling compiz and the movie-time is the best option right?
<Tyczek> at*
<mnemonica> wols_: rebooting... "Aall beh baak"
<linduxed> hey all
<_coredump_> Tyczek, yes think thats the best option
<Tyczek> and last question... wchich is output is better- gl or gl2?
<linduxed> before reboot i watched some movies and listened to some music, after reboot...no sound
<linduxed> any ideas on what it could be?
<_coredump_> Tyczek, on my system switching to the latest nvidia drivers fixed the problem...dunno if there are ati-betas available
<sean__> Any ideas wols_?
<brobostigon> hi
<Tyczek> _coredump_, I think there isn't betas ;/
<linduxed> when i press the volume control it says that the either is no device or the gstreamer plugin is missing
<Tyczek> arent*
<wols_> sean__: no since I don't have a marvell chip
<linduxed> dont know why either would go missing because of a reboot...
<_coredump_> Tyczek, ati and linux is still a mess
<wols_> linduxed: new kernel since last reboot?
<Tyczek> _coredump_, Yeah... but I think it'll change... I can't switch to my crt monitor...
<sean__> Oh well I'll just reinstall Windows until my 100ft ethernet cable arrives. Thanks for the help.
<Tyczek> It is messing my xorg...
<linduxed> wols_: oh yeah i think there was an optional update that had been checked automatically
<mnemonica> wols_: No luck. What next?
<wols_> !sound | linduxed
<ubotu> linduxed: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i do this "3. install the theme in KDE Control Center -> System Administration -> kdmtheme"? cant seem to find that
<wols_> mnemonica: in what way did you mess?
<wols_> with your splash image I mean
<Tyczek> _coredump_, Thanks for help ;)
<Daeshim> http://www.disturbingenigmas.com/~daiden/
<_coredump_> Tyczek, yw
<mnemonica> wols_: Yeah. I was just loading different boot splashes... *shrug* I didn't really change anything except which boot splash I was using.
<wols_> mnemonica: sudo /sbin/update-grub
<Mannequin> hi. I've a question, an easy one, I think. I'm using nicotine+ (a soulseek client) on xubuntu.
<mnemonica> wols_: Leave the vga options out of menu.lst?
<wols_> mnemonica: and I don't see any bootsplashes in your menu.lst
<Mannequin> I'm not using the one from the repositories, but the latest version, download from its official website.
<wols_> mnemonica: update-grub recreates the menu.lst
<mnemonica> wols_: huzzah.
<Mannequin> I've dropped the folder on my desktop and run the program by invoking "python ./nicotine"
<Mannequin> now, I want to move the folder of this "standalone" program to a more conventional place on the linux filesystem
<Mannequin> so, my question is: where is that place? where should I, by convention, put that folder?
<mnemonica> wols_: Done. Try to reboot?
<genii> Mannequin: /opt/<progname>
<wols_> mnemonica: /usr/local
<mnemonica> wols_: Eh?
<wols_> mnemonica: yes
<wols_> mnemonica: srry
<Mannequin> thanks, genii.
<wols_> Mannequin: /usr/local
<mnemonica> wols_: :) it's all good.
<mnemonica> wols_: rebooting...
<Mannequin> ops, now I have another answer by wols_
<Mannequin> should it be /opt/ or /usr/local ?
<Mannequin> it is an "standalone" program.
<Lumpy^> is there a way to run a command using shell and before that switch to root? when i do >> sudo /etc/mycmd restart its promt me a password.. can i do >> sudo adminpassword /etc/.... ?
<sunogbaga> Mannequin /usr/local
<Mannequin> and then, how I add it to the path? by adding a symlink from /usr/bin/? is that the conventional way?
<wols_> Mannequin: you don't. /usr/local/bin is already in your path and there is where the binary (or symlink) should go
<mnemonica> wols_: Excellent. Booted up nicely.
<Jay-Oh-En> so can anybody help me with that
<mnemonica> wols_: Thank you.
<Quazion> Lumpy^: ever tried sudo bash to get a bash shell ?
<Mannequin> ok, thanks sunogbaga. /usr/local/ wins
<Lumpy^> is there a way to run a command using shell and before that switch to root? when i do >> sudo /etc/mycmd restart its promt me a password.. can i do >> sudo adminpassword /etc/.... ?
<Arrick> morning all
<mnemonica> Announcement: WOLS_ = <3
<wols_> Lumpy^: always the same command?
<kex> wols_ i could manage to get totem playing dvds, but then i installed vlc and it worked, why is this? :s
<Chinaski1> hello , is it possible to restart firewire? . i  cannot mount an external hd. i found that it mounts only when i restart computer
<wols_> kex: no clue
<Arrick> I have a ubuntu 6.06.1 server install that isnt seeing my NIC card, but it did when I installed, anyone know how to make it find it again?
<Mannequin> wols_: I have to move the whole program folder to /usr/local/ and then create a symlink in /usr/local/bin?
<gordonjcp> Chinaski1: you could try unloading the module, then reloading it
<wols_> Chinaski1: error message when you try to mount it and it doesn't work
<Mannequin> remember that I have to run it by invoking "python ./nicotine"
<wols_> Mannequin: not a bad idea. makes it easier to remove it again if needed
<wols_> Mannequin: write a small script
<Mannequin> ok, ok. i will try. Thanks wols_
<Xteven> hi
<sunogbaga> Mannequin or u can create a menu item for that
<Xteven> can anyone tell me how to get webdavs working in ubuntu gutsy ? every time I try to go to a webdavs share, nautilus opens firefox and firefox says it doesn't support the protocol
<Chinaski1> wols_no error messages simply i plug and nothing happens
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<wols_> Chinaski1: try to mount it with "mount". what happens
<mnemonica> Hey... another issue that I'm having. Forgot about this one.... --->   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47698/      I think I'm missing a package or certain file or... something. Can't figure out what though.
<Marriedman> Hey all, I need help on some terminology. In the Windows world, and Outlook in specific, there are archive folders. It retains the folder structure of the regular emails, but it keeps more recent emails from being lost in very old yet still important emails. How do I do this in Evolution?
<Chinaski1> wols_ the disk is not on /dev/....
<maxsoft> hi all. I've configurated SAMBA. I've a WindowsServer 2003. I would like map the fodler at startup (with no login). is it possible? thank you.
<Chinaski1> i cannot mount
<dinesh86> can ppl help me mount linux partitions
<sunogbaga> Chinaski1 try fdisk -l
<Chinaski1> <gordonjcp> how to unload and load?
<dinesh86> win partition ia visible
<kex> chazco, change distribution
<wols_> Chinaski1: I asked for something, please answer
<Anubis_be> hey all, can anyone tell me how I can let my /dev/md0 (witch is a raid5 device) mount on boot?
<mnemonica> Anyone have any ideas?
<wols_> dinesh86: man mount, what filesystem is on that partition?
<dinesh86> ubuntu
<Anubis_be> ext3
<dinesh86> is it extfs
<wols_> dinesh86: and what is the problem mounting it?
<sunogbaga> Chinaski1 try fdisk -l
<Chinaski1> wols_ the disk is not listed
<dinesh86> its asking for type of fs
<wols_> dinesh86: pastebin your commandline
<sunogbaga> Chinaski1 what type of fs is it?
<dinesh86> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ sudo mount /dev/hda6 /media/hda6
<dinesh86> /dev/hda6 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<dinesh86> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Chinaski1> sunobaga i did sudo fdisk -l  and i have got only sda partition of my internal hd
<Chinaski1> *partitions
<sunogbaga> Chinaski1 afaik sda is a usb drive
<wols_> dinesh86: duh. why would you mount swap?
<tupson> Hi, I cannot seem to modify my sound.... the sound icon indicates the volume is all the way down, and i even muted the sound
<sunogbaga> Chinaski1 can u pastebin fdisk -l
<tupson> yet sound is still loud
<Chinaski1> ok
<tupson> how can i fix this?
<Chinaski1> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> sunogbaga: after libate pretty much all disks are using sd*
<dinesh86> wols:wait
<sunogbaga> wols_ i'll take a look at that
<Chinaski1> the link for pastebin?
<sunogbaga> Chinaski1 yes
<wols_> sunogbaga: sdX is the old scsi subsystem of old. by now sata, usb and firewire and most IDE drivers use it too
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chinaski1> i dunno were to paste, k thanks wols_
<RedHeron> Okay... got a slight problem: The running kernel lacks CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL support. That's a stock kernel from the Gutsy install on a AMD64, so I don't know what I need to do to get that support in there.
<wols_> RedHeron: what for?
<RedHeron> Blanking a locked HDD that someone gave to me so I can use it.
<sunogbaga> wols so now how do i differentiate from ata sata usb and firewire then?
<wols_> some IBM harddisk?
<RedHeron> wols_: Hitachi
<wols_> sunogbaga: you don't
<RedHeron> DeathStar... er, I means DeskStar
<wols_> RedHeron: ibm sold their hdd division to hitachi
<wols_> RedHeron: boot an older kernel?
<RedHeron> wols_: this drive says mfg was in 2003, and how do I do that without losing data?
<wols_> oh. kernels have it. then you might have to build your own
<RedHeron> wols_: how do I do that?
<Lumpy^> what command i should write to apply sudoers changes?
<wols_> install kernel-package, and check its docs in /usr/share/doc/
<wols_> Lumpy^: an editor?
<dinesh86> wols: success
<Lumpy^> i did changes
<Chinaski1> wols_,  sunogbaga  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47699/
<Lumpy^> i need to refresh or somthing
<dinesh86> wols:thanx !
<Anubis_be> can anyone tell me how I can let /dev/md0 (witch is a raid 5) to automount on boot? (fstab or so?)
<RedHeron> wols_: Apologies, never done this before... apt-get install on that?
<Chinaski1> gordonjcp says to  try unloading and reloading the firewire module, do you know how to do it?
<akhilesh> I had an ubuntu installation. I installed compviz for desktop effects. Now when I uninstalled it, now I don't have window frames and title bars :( Seems like no window frames. What do I do now ?
<wols_> RedHeron: yes
<RedHeron> wols_: tried to `cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdb` but that didn't fly because of the IDE lock.
<RedHeron> wols_: thanks
<juano__> akhilesh: system ---> preferences ---> appearance ---> visual effects, select NONE
<Guest16155> what is the /tmp folder on ubuntu ? temp folder ? can i erase the files inside ?
<MasterShrek_> Guest16155: you should be able to safely delete the files, but its not nessicary, unless you absolutely need the hard drive space
<akhilesh> visual effects are already None.
<akhilesh> But I still cant see the window frames. As a result, I cant move windows even when they overlap :((
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: alt+f2  and type: metacity --replace
<tupson> Can anyone assist me with my sound problem?
<Pici> Guest16155: Those files are cleaned out automatically, and files for system processes sometimes get stuck there.  You shouldnt modify or delete the contents manually.
<Guest16155> MasterShrek_: what is the command line for delete the all /tmp including folders inside ?
<mavi-> Guest16155: rm -rf /tmp/*
<mavi-> but dont do that
<MasterShrek_> Guest16155: as Pici suggested, you probably shouldnt delete those files
<uncommon> dangerous!
<akhilesh> infact, its behaving like failsafe.
<akhilesh> the term gets focus if the mouse cursor hovers over it.
<Chinaski1> seems that the only solution is to restart computer with firewire plugged sudo modprobe -r  ieee1394 gives error
<Pici> mavi-: dont suggest it if you know its dangerous then.
<akhilesh> how do I get my windows back ?
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: did you do what i said?
<akhilesh> what did u say ? Please be a little slow, I have to switch between test screen and X.
<mavi-> Pici: it isnt "dangerous", just "stupid" =)
<akhilesh> I did visual effects = None.
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: alt+f2  and type: metacity --replace
<akhilesh> ok, one sec... let me do that.
<Arelis> Hey guys how do i open a .daa file in Ubuntu?
<akhilesh> "window manager error: unable to open X display"
<MasterShrek_> Arelis: i think you have to convert it to iso
<Arelis> MasterShrek_: how?
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: you do that from your gui, ctrl+alt+f7, then alt+f2 metacity --replace
<MasterShrek_> Arelis: one sec....
<mavi-> Arelis: you can only do it with a windows-program iirc
<akhilesh> ok,
<MasterShrek_> Arelis: poweriso for linux
<mavi-> there is a poweriso for linux now
<mavi-> wow
<MasterShrek_> yep
<mavi-> i alwasy run the windows-version in wine
<MasterShrek_> Arelis, http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.1.tar.gz
<MasterShrek_> must have left, i got join/part hidden
<Arelis> MasterShrek_ thank you :)
<MasterShrek_> ah
<MasterShrek_> yep
<askand> How can I check what processor I have? And what is the difference between i386 and i686?
<MasterShrek_> askand: what is your processor?
<askand> MasterShrek_: pentium M
<genii> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MasterShrek_> you should be able to use i686, its just designed for faster processors, at least thats what ive gathered, but i386 will run just fine too
<akhilesh> MasterShrek: I did that in GUI and it gave me frames. But when I logged out and again logged in, then again it was the same frameless environment.
<akhilesh> what do I do to make it permanent ? Where should I add metacity --replace ?
<Pici> askand: the -generic kernel will run just fine.
<Marriedman> How do I make archive folders in Evolution?
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: yea i know, i just wanted to make sure that was your problem, to get them all the time go: system > preferences > sessions   and add an entry for that command ( metacity --replace )
<uncommon> <akhilesh> : in your session add it in startup
<cocox> hi
<MasterShrek_> hello cocox_
<akhilesh> ok
<Arelis> MasterShrek_: Thanks, that worked :)
<Mannequin> thanks wols_, genii and sunogbaga, I finally move the folder to /usr/local/, then added a small script invoking python to run nicotine
<Mannequin> and finally, created an icon on the task bar, using launcher
<Tyczek> dunno what is wrong... now I have gl output... And after 2 minutes movie is freezing and continuing... On XV/X11 quality is very bad... ATI drivers ;/
<bcardarella> Is there a way to redetect my keyboard layout from within X11?
<akhilesh> MasterShrek: added that to sessions
<akhilesh> now what ?
<Marriedman>  I think I am using the wrong terminology  or something. I cannot figure how to archive old emails in Evolution. Can this be done?
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: now you shouldnt have anything to worry about, whenever you log in it should come up
<akhilesh> nah, its not comming up :(
<uncommon> guys any info on metacity as the compositor?
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: is it saved in there? go back to your sessions and see if its still there, also remove an entry for compiz if it exists in there
<uncommon> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juano__> akhilesh: have you been able to fix the problem ?
<juano__> akhilesh: or are frames still not showing up ?
<tovarna> hi
<akhilesh> one sec.. let me check
<tovarna> can anybody help me with a topic in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek_> !someone | tovarna
<ubotu> tovarna: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tovarna> here i go
 * MasterShrek_ waits patiently
 * douglask waits with baited breath
 * MasterShrek_ gives douglask a breathmint, stop eating the bait!
<MasterShrek_> douglask: well never catch any fish if you keep eating all the bait!
<MasterShrek_> =P
<douglask> MasterShrek_: and you'll never keep fiona happy if you keep giving away all your breathmints.
<MasterShrek_> lmao
<MasterShrek_> shell get over it
<akhilesh> it is still there.
<tovarna> i was using ubuntu for a month, but today, i went into user privilegs...and i quited administation privileges to my account. so now i can't install, or either go again to the accound in the graphic mode. with the console i tried to create new ones, and i did, but the privileges are still the same. i have been all the day reading and searching for it. any idea?
<MasterShrek_> but if i dont bring any fish home...
<MasterShrek_> tovarna: ywhat do u mean u got rid of admin privelidges? you cant use sudo anymore?
<reya276> Is anyone having trouble with Rhythmbox? for some reason my keeps freezing when it changes to a different song on a playlist or when I listen to one song and then manually start to play another
<tovarna> i can do that, but in the graphic mode, if i go to system, there is no a button to user accounts
<juano__> reya276: where are these songs located ? on your local disk ?
<MasterShrek_> oh i see
<reya276> on my music folder
<reya276> juano__: on my music folder
<reya276> it's weird, this was working fine before
<tovarna> and the worst of it is that i got in by startx...and so on, but then it sayed i couldn't get into users priviledges
<MasterShrek_> tovarna: if you do alt+f2 and type: gksu gnome-users-admin    does it come up?  (someone help me i dont know the name of gnome's user management program)
<juano__> reya276: try reloading the library... sometimes it happened to me when i had songs from windows partition folder and it wasn't mounted... though im not sure that this is the case
<tupson> any TID out there that can help me with figuring  out how to turn my sound down? I can raise the volume, but i cannot turn it down or mute it?
<Marriedman> How about this, can anyone tell me where I can get help with Evolution?
<tovarna> i read
<cre8torx_> howdy
<tovarna> it appeared the password and that was ok, but then says
<akhilesh> ok, that "metacity --replace" is still there in Sys>Pref>Sessions.
<akhilesh> But window frames missing :(
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: is therean entry for compiz in there?
<akhilesh> what do I do ?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, hwo do I change my screensaver settings like the old screensaver manager? anybody knows?? :/
<MasterShrek_> there an *
<akhilesh> no.. no entry for compiz
<MasterShrek_> hmm
<DARKGuy> *how
<Marriedman> DARKGuy: you can't
<tovarna> cant execute gnome.users.admin like root user
<Marriedman> The Gnome dev's in all their brilliance removed those options
<MasterShrek_> tovarna: gnome-users-admin  maybe (whti hyphens) sorry i dont know the name of the program
<juano__> DARKGuy: system ----> preferences ----> screensaver ?
<DARKGuy> Marriedman, yeah, I noticed their beautiful work doing that :p
<tovarna> sorry?
<tovarna> what is hyphens?
<reya276> juano__: how do I reload the list?
<DARKGuy> juano__, nah, that's the new manager and it doesn't have the options that the old manager had
<TBotNik_u> All: Need video and sound help!!
<MasterShrek_> -  <-- thats a hyphen
<MasterShrek_> !medibuntu | TBotNik_u
<ubotu> TBotNik_u: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Marriedman> DARKGuy: There are a few threads on the Ubuntu forums about replacing it with the xscreensaver, but it was involved
<juano__> DARKGuy: ahh yes, it doesn't have configure option
<Pici> DARKGuy: I *think* the Setting Screensaver Preferences part of this applies: http://www.ewp.rpi.edu/hartford/webgen/sysdocs/C/solaris_9/SUNWgndoc/GNOMEADMIN/p14.html
<kazol_> I have a problem with rendering games/Google Earth because of compiz.
<akhilesh> how do I see to it that metacity starts automatically when my gnome starts ?
<akhilesh> where do I write "metacity --replace" ?
<Marriedman> Well, I give up on the Evolution help.
<tovarna> with hipens says it can't find the file
<juano__> reya276: try music ---> import folder,   try importing your music folder again
<MasterShrek_> akhilesh: system > preferences > session is where ive done it
<tovarna> i just want to know if by the terminal i can give administration privileges, like install programs to my user
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok... so I backed up my entire home drive (including hidden files), reinstalled ubuntu (7.10), and put my home drive back.  Everything works great, except that Firefox won't install flash.  It will say it's already installed...  if I remove it, it tries to install and the installer script (for the aptitude package) errors out when the md5 of the adobe file doesn't match
<tovarna> because i cant do it now with the graphic way (sorry for my english) and thanks
<grindcore_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MasterShrek_> tovarna: use sudo for that, as in sudo apt-get .....
<MasterShrek_> FunnyLookinHat: done a: sudo apt-get update ?
<RuS_and_Azeg> hi
<grindcore_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<reya276> juano__: Ok thanks
<freak124> is there any way I can use the msn smileys for pidgin?
<FunnyLookinHat> MasterShrek, of course   :)
<MasterShrek_> hmm
<tovarna> i know, i know, but i still would like things go back.i mean, i can keep it going but i liked how it was working before
<DARKGuy> Pici, well there was a GUI that used to change all those settings back in the time :(
<RuS_and_Azeg> what is the best ubuntu,kubuntu or xubuntu?=)
<Pici> !best | RuS_and_Azeg
<FunnyLookinHat> MasterShrek, is there a way to force it to install the flashplugin file it downloads from macromedia if the md5 doesn't match?   I know it's becaues they recently released a new flash9 version for linux and ubuntu just hasn't caught up
<ubotu> RuS_and_Azeg: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<tovarna> i was reading about chown, and chmod...but i dont think that was the point
<RuS_and_Azeg> =)
<Pici> DARKGuy: I know, Gnome removed it to make it 'simpler'
<MasterShrek_> RuS_and_Azeg: thats a personal preference, i prefer kde, but its totally up to you, and with any of them you can install the other distop environment and try it out
<benzs_s> i'm having massive trouble using the gutsy live cd to do a fresh install... afterloading the kernel and what have you, it's just saying 'User not known to the underlying authentication module'
<MasterShrek_> desktop*
<benzs_s> and not loading any further
<juano__> reya276: np, there is a good player called "listen" too, which is like rhythmbox style
<freak124> RuS_and_Azeg: if you have a bad computer, go for xubuntu, if you are a normal user, use ubuntu, if you like tweaking alot, go for kubuntu
<RuS_and_Azeg> stop
<RuS_and_Azeg> my language very bad)
<RuS_and_Azeg> i not speak and reading english language
<RuS_and_Azeg> =)
<MasterShrek_> RuS_and_Azeg: what language do yu normally speak?
<RuS_and_Azeg> Russian
<RuS_and_Azeg> and
<Tuplanolla> then #ubuntu-ru?
<MasterShrek_> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<RuS_and_Azeg> i don-t now)
<RuS_and_Azeg> *don't
<Pici> RuS_and_Azeg: type /j #ubuntu-ru
<RuS_and_Azeg> thanks
<RuS_and_Azeg> yes yes
<RuS_and_Azeg> join now
<tupson> ok my "Master Volume" does not control my actual volume, the "PCM" option within the Volume Controls does, how can i fix this, so when i hit my volume icon up and down option, it will actually adjust my volume?
<reya276> juano__: hye do you know if I can change the skin on rhythmbox, I don't mean through the theme manager
<MasterShrek_> tupson: can you right click your volume icon, and choose master channel, maybe in the preferences thing or something?
<grindcore_> hi all, i just 've done evrything what i think i need to have about ntfs partitions support and i cannot connect my external HDD, can somebody help me please ? i had it working before but now doesnt work :(
<juano__> reya276: you mean only for rhythmbox ?
<zarac> the audio doesn't have anythign to do with xorg.. right?
<MasterShrek_> zarac: no
<zarac> sweet :)
<MasterShrek_> well, yes, you are right
<MasterShrek_> lol
<reya276> juano__: Yes
<zarac> how can i find out why my sound isn't working? .. i get nothing with speaker-test =/
<zarac> i do have the modules loaded (i think)
<tupson> MasterShrek_: in Volume Control or Preferences?
<MasterShrek_> zarac: run sudo alsaconf
<IanLiu> How do I setup a package for TeXMacs?
<zarac> thanks.. i'll try that
<IanLiu> I installed texmacs, but Maxima package is not working..
<MasterShrek_> tupson: i dont know exactly, im not using gnome, but there should be a preferences or properties optino when you right click the volume icon, or maybe in the mixer by double clicking ti where you can choose pcm as your master channel
<zarac> don't have an alsaconf =D alsactl and alsamixer only
<tovarna> my last try..." is possible to give administration privileges (like i had with my oem user before i made some changes) from the console?" i also tried to start in safe mode, andlogin as root and do startx, but then when i go to system, i can't get into user accounts
<zarac> guess i should get it? =D
<MasterShrek_> zarac: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Pici> tupson: I believe its in the System>preferences>sound option that you can tell it use to pcm not master.
<MasterShrek_> iirc
<juano__> reya276: have you searched the repos ?
<juano__> reya276: for rhythmbox skins ?
<grindcore_> hi all, i just 've done evrything what i think i need to have about ntfs partitions support and i cannot connect my external HDD, can somebody help me please ? i had it working before but now doesnt work :(
<boris> hi
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: using ntfs-3g ?
<juano__> reya276: seems there aren't in the repos
<boris> when i launch a screenlet, instead of one, three appear
<zarac> masterloki, .. i do have the alsa-utils installed.. however, not the alsa-tools.. might be part of that?
<MasterShrek_> zarac: quite possibly
<tovarna> alguien habla español?
<MasterShrek_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tovarna> gracias
<benzs_s> i'm having massive trouble using the gutsy live cd to do a fresh install... afterloading the kernel and what have you, it's just saying 'User not known to the underlying authentication module'
<MasterShrek_> benzs_s: have you checked the cd for defects?
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ yeah i have this aswell
<lastelement0> hi. my firefox has shut and when i try to start a new process it says i have a firefox process running. how do i stop this process
<Pici> lastelement0: type 'killall firefox-bin' in a terminal
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ i mean i have installed ntfs configuration tool
<benzs_s> MasterShrek: might as well try that i guess... this is the 5th cd that's broken apparently
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: sudo fdisk -l     it will give you a list of partitions available, then youll know what partition to mount
<lastelement0> thank you
<benzs_s> now it's giving a different error... lots of 'input/output' errors 0_o
<tupson> thanks, that worked
<MasterShrek_> benzs_s: how new is the hardware?
<cre8tor1> i love my machine
<zarac> still didn't get the alsaconf =/
<genii> benzs_s: If that many cds then perhaps instead replace the cd unit you are using to install from
<kazol> How do I increase the verbosity of the boot screen? I already tried removing "silent" from /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<benzs_s> MasterShrek_: fairly old, about 2 years. it worked fine and installed fine with feisty though. i'll do a cd check just in case
<cre8tor1> :-D
<Daeshim> http://www.disturbingenigmas.com/~daiden
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ this one i need to mount /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<reya276> juano__: No I don't it's helping, I even removed it completely and then re-installed it.
<kazol> I don't understand why Ubuntu hides diagnostic messages so much from the user-other distros display everything.
<MasterShrek_> kazol: remove splash also
<Pici> Daeshim: Any particular reason you pasted that?
<grindcore_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<zarac> does anyone know what package alsaconf is part of?
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mount/point
<kazol> MasterShrek_: But that just removes the splash screen.
<juano__> reya276: your music folder doesn't load ?
<flokuehn> zarac: apt-file search alsaconf
<zarac> oh ... didn't nkow about apt-file
 * MasterShrek_ either
<zarac> awesome =D
<flokuehn> zarac: doesnt matter
<MasterShrek_> kazol: should give you more verbosity i would think
<cre8torx> just on a toll but home many use xchat - pidgin??????????
<Pici> !offtopic | cre8torx
<ubotu> cre8torx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flokuehn> zarac: but maybe you will have to install apt-file
<NuclearWorm>  I had a job running in fg in a terminal. This terminal has been accidentally closed but the job still runs. Is it a way to get the job displayed in fg of an other terminal ?
<zarac> yeah.. i did =D
<zarac> or i am rather..
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_
<grindcore_> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mount/point: No such file or directory
<grindcore_> FUSE mount point creation failed
<grindcore_> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 (My Book)
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ its plugged in now
<Pici> grindcore_: you need to create a folder for it to mount to. /mount/point was just an example.
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: substitute where you wanted it mounted to
<MasterShrek_> sorry, i should have made that clear
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ I'm newbie with terminal :( sorry about this
<kazol> MasterShrek_: Thx, I will try it.
<kazol> I have a problem playing games while having compiz on.
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: no problem :) do you konw where you want to mount it?
<piglit_> did ubuntu 7.04 have ipv6 (or ipv4) i think 7.10 does and the router doesnt like something abouth 7.10 and i am trying to figure out what
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ anywhere where will be working :)
<zarac> hmm.. it found a buncha 'vim' files.. have no clue what they are unless 'vi-improved' files =D
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: ls /media     you can use almost anything in there /media/disk should exist
<uncommon> <kazol>  : install compiz config settings and and set the undirect rendering to true in the general settings
<flokuehn> zarac: ok. i guess you already tried apt-cache search ?
<piglit_> and dmesg give's me: no IPV6 router present
<zarac> hmm.. who's trying to vnc to me? =D
<zarac> yup flokuehn =D
<uncommon> <kazol>  : it wont be as fast as compiz is disabled but it will unslow a bit
<zarac> or actually i tried the gui tool for it.. =D
<flokuehn> hmmk
<zarac> whatever it's called..
<zarac> it's kinda nice.. keeps the searches
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ so what i need to put in terminal :p :)
<flokuehn> aptitude i guess ?
<Pici> piglit_: ipv6 has been enabled by default for at least feisty, probably before.
<zarac> 'synaptic package manager'
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<flokuehn> zarac: ok then try the alsa-utils paket
<zarac> can't find anything on alsaconf at packages.ubuntu.com either
<grindcore_> MasterShrek - i have same fail like last time
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: sudo mkdir /external
<zarac> MasterShrek: you sure it exists? =D
<flokuehn> zarac: you made an new installation ? if yes do you have enabled the other sources?
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /external
<kimmey> is it any problems related to firefox and some packages for flash? for me it hangs up very often when i load more than 2 sites that uses flash in some way
<sudobash> hello?
<piglit> Pici: well one pc gets disconected all the time and dmesg give's me no IPV6 router present
<MasterShrek_> kimmey: alot of people have been having troubles with flash lately
<zarac> flokuehn,  new installation of what? the sound card? .. and no i haven't enabled any other sources =D i'm clueless here
<zarac> not that i know of at least
<boris> there are certain parts of desktop where i cant put my icons, why ? how can i fix it ?
<piglit> can that be the thing that goos wrong?
<nny> msg nickserv identify not1fy
<MasterShrek_> hello sudobash
<nny> LOL
<MasterShrek_> nny: you shuld change ur password now
<MasterShrek_> =P
<r00723r0> something's hogging my network
<grindcore_> MasterShrek - no fail at this time - thats all what i need to do ?
<r00723r0> how do i check what it is?
<nny> LOL
<nny> evry day i do that
<kimmey> I see MasterShrek_, then I just wait for some updates :) thanks
<flokuehn> zarac: i mean if you freshly installed you ubuntu system
<nny> luckily that password matches nothing else
<tim167> i need a small and quick 'doodle-ing' program, Gimp takes way too long to start up, if i just want to draw a little sketch of something....any suggestions ? thanks
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: yes, now everything is mounted at /external
<zarac> yeah flokuehn .. 2 days ago i think it was
<nny> I hate the default ubuntuxchat "auto magic logon to ubuntu) stuff
<cre8tor1> just on a toll but home many use xchat - pidgin?????
<cre8tor1> has anyone have this problem happen before where there /root/  -mkdir
<zarac> the sound was working on my audigy card.. i don't remember touching anything.. and now it doesn't work
<zarac> and it never worked on the ac97
<varaonaid> hi, i installed ubuntu-desktop on top of kubuntu because I wanted to try out gnome.  so far i really like it, but the shutdown window is messed up with no shutdown option
<varaonaid> is there a way to fix this?
<flokuehn> zarac: ok. then try installing alsamixer
<zarac> done already =/
<zarac> alsamixer is working like it should
<zarac> the tool starts in other words..
<r00723r0> does anyone know?
<flokuehn> zarac: oh. then i also dont know sorry.
<kazol> Is there a way to have 2 instances of apt-get running?
<zarac> hehe thanks anyways flokuehn  ;)
<grindcore_> MasterShrek - I just have now this message ''cannot mount volume   The volume 'My Book' uses the NTFS file system which is not supported by your system ''
<MasterShrek_> kazol: no
<flokuehn> zarac: what sound card do you have actually ?
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: and you have ntfs-3g installed?
<fabiim> Hi , i'm not being able to install flash adobe plugin for firefox , md5sum fails ....
<MasterShrek_> !ntfs-3g | grindcore_
<ubotu> grindcore_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zarac> i have 2.. one on the motherboard.. some ac97 card.. and the other is an audigy card
<MasterShrek_> fabiim: try a different mirror
<TBotNik_u> MasterShrek: Links are good but I need step-by-step.  Been debugging a while on this.  PB of problem at: http://pastebin.ca/811080 and forum page at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91501&page=2
<zarac> might be audigy 2 actually =D but they use the same drivers as i've understood it
<heatmzzr> I can't load the page www.blogtv.com in firefox?
<fabiim> MasterShrek, tought of that , but that failed , i'll try more . tks :)
<tim167> does anyone know a small and light drawing program for ubuntu? thanks
<Pici> !ipv6 | piglit
<ubotu> piglit: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gradin> i got a weird one, for some reason my ubuntu box stopped responding to pings to the localhostname
<sudobash> Z.. im on here.
<piglit> thank you Pici
<MasterShrek_> gradin: ping localhost ?
<gradin> but its connected externally, and i can connect to the ssh server by typing an ip
<Pici> piglit: sure, sorry about the delay, got sidetracked by work.
<r00723r0> something's hogging my network
<gradin> MasterShrek_: more like ping tiger
<r00723r0> how do i check what it is?
<r00723r0> i think someone's ping flooding me for some reason
<MasterShrek_> gradin: use localhost instead of the hostname
<MasterShrek_> r00723r0: netstat
<grindcore_> MasterShrek - i have this tool there but i cannot select nothing more then 2 lines for enable write support for internal and external HDD, i cannot see there any drive
<gradin> it recognizes itself but the other computers on the network can't ping it by the hostname
<r00723r0> MasterShrek_, running it
<r00723r0> but it's not telling me what's wrong
<gradin> MasterShrek_: yeah that works fine
<DPic13> Does the buil in camera in the iMac work with Ubuntu???
<DPic13> built*
<gradin> MasterShrek_: the problem is the other computers aren't able to ping the hostname
<gradin> and it was working before
<MasterShrek_> gradin: you need a dns for that i think, or else edit your /etc/hosts file and put them in there manually
<MasterShrek_> gradin: ive never had luck with name resolution, ive always done it manually, and my router at home has static dhcp, so each mac address gets the same ip each time
 * gradin shakes head
<hudyx> any reason for the 'Settings Daemon' not starting correctly in Gnome?
<gradin> thats not the issue
<MasterShrek_> gradin: whats the issue? its not resolving the hostname to the ip, or ip to hostname, whichever way, i know little about networking
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ - i have this tool there but i cannot select nothing more then 2 lines for enable write support for internal and external HDD, i cannot see there any drive
<zarac> you have any other ideas than alsaconf (which i don't find anywhere) MasterShrek ? =D
<DPic13> Does the built-in camera in the iMAc work with Ubuntu???
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: im sorry, i dont really understand what you are trying to say
<MasterShrek_> DPic13: sometimes, its hit and miss
<DPic13> how can i find out?
<cdavis> I installed gutsy and when I connect to wireless and ask it to save my wpa key it doesn't ask me for a keyring password upon reboot, just connects?
<MasterShrek_> zarac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <alsa pacakage>       replace <alsa package> with an alsa related package, thats what i would do
<DPic13> MasterShrek,_: how can i test it out?
<gradin> MasterShrek_: the ip is set statically, but the hostname isn't resolving properly
<MasterShrek_> DPic13: install and try?
<tim167> is there something like MSPaint for ubuntu ?
<zarac> thanks.. i'll try
<flokuehn> zarac: ok sorry i dont have anymore ideas howto fix.
<DPic13> MasterShrek, what do i try?
<MasterShrek_> DPic13: our use a livecd, if it works there, it should work
<zarac> =D it's ok ;)
<MasterShrek_> gradin: edit your /etc/hosts file and put an entry in there for your hosts
<tovarna> hi. does anybosy know how to configure the kismet? its installed but not working when i write kismet in the console
<DPic13> MasterShrek, is there some application for it?
<MasterShrek_> DPic13: no idea to tell you the truth, ive never used one
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ so - when i open this NTFS config tool - i can select there only enable support for internal and external HDD - and at this ubuntu page - they are saying about select which partitions and then apply - i dont have there nothing like this - only this 2 lines and buttoms like about - cancel - ok
<gradin> MasterShrek_: thats not the issue
<zarac> still nothing MasterShrek .. thanks though
<gradin> MasterShrek_: it recognizes it self as the proper hostname
<zarac> well... it doesn't let me reconfigure anything actually..
<MasterShrek_> gradin: look at that file, its probably already set in there for 127.0.0.1 to be your hostname
<gradin> the issue is the other computers on the network aren't resolving its hostname properly
<r00723r0> is there like
<r00723r0> a top for my internet?
<tomd123> r00723r0: what?
<r00723r0> you know top?
<tomd123> no
<bazhang> htop you mean?
<Pici> r00723r0: Theres ntop, but its kind of complicated.
<fabiim> 4 different repositories , chosen randomly  , they all fail to confirm the flash player tar.gz authenticity , should i assume the wrost? wait ?
<zarac> he wants statistics for his network =D
<gradin> great my mapped network drives are failing now because of the failed hostname
<r00723r0> Pici, anything simple?
<r00723r0> tomd123, top is a terminal program that shows you your running processes
<MasterShrek_> fabiim: i would either try again in awhile, or manually download the package and install it (packages.ubuntu.com)
<MasterShrek_> fabiim: sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<r00723r0> tomd123, it shows you some useful info as well
<Pici> bazhang: htop is just improved top.
<r00723r0> like processor and memory usage
<fabiim> MasterShrek, tks
<r00723r0> Pici, so ntop is as simple as i can get for a networked top?
<bazhang> Pici: apparently that is not what he wants though--I misunderstood his question
<gradin> MasterShrek_: the issue is the other computers on the network aren't resolving its hostname properly
<sudobashx> hey sudobash
 * genii sips a coffee and contemplates broadcast IPs and name resolution
<gradin> its host file is fine
<reya276> juano__: no it loads, but I meant that it is not working
<Pici> r00723r0: hold on, I'm looking at iftop
<MasterShrek_> gradin: stop bugging me about it if you arent giong to try my advice
<MasterShrek_> gradin: its how all my machines are set up, it works for me it will work for you, i can almost guarentee it
<erUSUL> !info darkstar | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Package darkstar does not exist in gutsy
<yakov> hey
<r00723r0> ..?
<Nick_> hi i heard there was a freenode room for ubuntu users from maine,usa is this true?i cant seem to find it on the server list.
<erUSUL> !info darkstat | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: darkstat: a network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-13 (gutsy), package size 60 kB, installed size 420 kB
<r00723r0> lol darkstar
 * gradin tries again
<Pici> r00723r0: iftop seems to work, but its only for addresses, doesnt show whats actually accessing them.
<Pici> r00723r0: but netstat can tell you that.
<yakov> i'm on intel x11 driver could anybody help me how can i enable virtual >then monitor resolution?
<yakov> i set virtual but it takes no effect
<RuS> yakov: darova
<yakov> privet :)
<wols_> gradin: what is your DNS server at home?
<gradin> MasterShrek_: half my computers are linux and the other half are windows, your telling me to maually edit the hosts files to point an ip to a hostname that should be broadcast by the specific linux box already?
<gradin> wols_: i don't have a dns server at home
<zarac> i'm going crazy soon =/
<wols_> gradin: then hostnames can neevr have worked. QED
<freezey> when copying files... what option is it to copy a directory and all of its subdirs and files
<MasterShrek_> wols_: the only way ive known this to work is to have a dns, or manually set the hostnames
<MasterShrek_> gradin*
<gradin> wols_: yeah they have
<erUSUL> freezey: -R (recursive)
<gradin> wols_: they are currently working for my gentoo box no problem
<riotosaurus> freezey: cp -aRp  will copy all, recursively, keeping permissions intact
<gradin> and have worked previously for my ubuntu box
<gradin> but for some reason its failing now
<wols_> gradin: either you have a DNS server at home or resolving local hostnames never worked. one way or the other you lie
<freezey> riotosaurus: ok so what about when i scp stuff is it the same option?
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ so - when i open this NTFS config tool - i can select there only enable support for internal and external HDD - and at this ubuntu page - they are saying about select which partitions and then apply - i dont have there nothing like this - only this 2 lines and buttoms like about - cancel - ok
<gradin> wols_: you don't have to have a dns server to resolve hostnames that are local to the network
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: you shouldnt have to use an ntfs config tool, we already mounted the drive, just use it now
<RedHeron> Anyone: How do I discover which server(s) I should be adding to aptitude in order to get the Linux sources?
<gradin> its called local network browsing
<wols_> gradin: you also said you didn't change the hosts file on all machines
<wols_> gradin: so yes you do
<riotosaurus> freezey: i have no clue, sorry. not familiar with scp =\
 * gradin headdesks
<wols_> gradin: NETBIOS are not hostnames. different things
<Pici> RedHeron: Just enable the 'source' repositories in System>Administration>Software Sources
<abdulla> ubuntu acts strange after being idle for a day
<Harkins> I've noticed since updating to 7.10, Firefox windows move to the front anytime a new tab is opened. This makes it really painful to use my feed reader, as the browser keeps jumping in front of it. Anyone know how to fix this?
<gradin> thank you netbios name resolution is failing
<gradin> thats what i'm missing
<wols_> and only windows has a shitty DNS to NETBIOS service. samba does not
<abdulla> Pici, ubuntu is very slow , i had to restart manually ..
<abdulla> Pici, sometimes slow
<gradin> wols the netbios on this paticular linux box is the one thats failing
<pdlnhrd> can anyone explain why i can not submit a question to ubuntu forms without getting the error "In order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist."
<wols_> gradin: so how is your NETBIOS naming set up?
<Slart> abdulla: were you able to open the task manager/process explorer to see if something was running amok?
<pdlnhrd> or has anyone gotten vmware 5.5 to work with 7.10
<gradin> wols_: what do you mean?
<wols_> I mean what do you use for NETBIOS name resolution?
<RedHeron> Pici: for some reason they aren't showing... or I don't have the right names for the kernel source code packages typed in... it's `kernel-package` right?
<freezey> riotosaurus: FYI doing it through scp its just -pr
<gradin> wols_: ... wins
<pdlnhrd> ubuntuforums is hosed....
<wols_> who is the WINS master browser and do all machines know about it?
<gradin> wols_: easy way to find that out?
<abdulla> Slart, its very slow it was on panic situation i was trying to close many things close xchat pidgin then opera and then still slow then suddenly the video folder appeared so i double clicked on a video then slow slow slow ... after 2 minutes the video appeared then i restarted manually
<riotosaurus> freezey: thanks for the info
<cvd_> Hey, How many versions of Ubuntu can i pass then do a upgrade?
<Pici> RedHeron: kernel-package isnt the sources themselves.
<wols_> gradin: for samba it's all in smb.conf. no clue about windows
<wols_> cvd_: none
<gradin> wols_: wait nvm i'm not using wins
<Slart> abdulla: next time that happens, try to open the taskmanager or open a terminal/shell  and run "top".. just to see if there are anything using all your memory or just using all your processor power
<wols_> gradin: kernel-package is a script that generates a nice installable kernel.deb from kernel sources
<abdulla> ok :D
<RedHeron> Pici: how do I discover the names of packages?
<abdulla> thanks Slart
<MikeyPizano> is it possible to run office 2007 on ubuntu?
<wols_> RedHeron: synaptic or apt-cache search
<Pici> !kernel | RedHeron this might help you
<ubotu> RedHeron this might help you: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<abdulla> forsure it will happen again this happens once in a week Slart
<Slart> abdulla: you're welcome.. let us know what you find out
<MikeyPizano> besides with virtual xp
<cvd_> i cant even run office 2003
<MikeyPizano> oh
<MasterShrek_> MikeyPizano: doubtful, maybe using crossover office
<MasterShrek_> cx office costs $$$ though
<wols_> MikeyPizano: appdb.winehq,org
<MikeyPizano> there is always a virtual xp
<RedHeron> MikeyPizano: under VirtualBox or VMWare you can
<cvd_> wols, why none?
<MikeyPizano> i know of virtual box, just thought maybe id be lucky and it worked under wine
<wols_> cvd_: cause you cannot pass any ubuntu version on upgrading
<wols_> cvd_: you can only upgrade from dapper to edgy, not from dapper to feisty for examplre
<MasterShrek_> cvd  what version do you have right now?
<cvd_> oh ok
<abdulla> hey guys if you have windows installed in another partition can you run it through virtual box? or vmware?
<cvd_> not
<MasterShrek_> cvd_: ive heard you should be able to upgrade from dapper to hardy once its released
<MikeyPizano> i have a question: would it be possible to dualboot and then later, possibly remove windows from the system after ubuntu works perfectly?
<MasterShrek_> lts to lts
<wols_> abdulla: ask vmware or virtualbox folks, not us
<bazhang> abdulla: no
<gradin> ok nevermind... for some reason samba puked
<abdulla> so i dont have to restart and dualboot
<MasterShrek_> abdulla: you can, but its not very safe, and you run a chance of borking your install
<MasterShrek_> MikeyPizano: yes
<cvd_> i can upgrade from 200o to vista, but in linux not
<abdulla> ouch :/
<MikeyPizano> also, has anyone gotten a broadcom card working right yet? mine would always act funny, like it would disappear sometimes using ndiswrapper
<wols_> cvd_: then run vista
<bazhang> "upgrade"
<abdulla> well i wish wine can run all Office Suit like encarteca dictionery ect..
<wols_> cvd_: and while MS tells you you can, good luck actually doing it
<wols_> abdulla: and I wish I had a pony. what's the point?
<MikeyPizano> office 2007 is nice actually
<abdulla> the point is office2007 must be used in this generation
<wols_> MikeyPizano: that may be but it's OT here
<wols_> abdulla: BS
<qkr> sometimes my sound works on mp3s etc but not in games (like rrootage, supertux)...but when I reboot it starts to work again...what's wrong?
<abdulla> only if open office do something better and i think they wont :/
<MikeyPizano> ya... i have no problems with OOo really
<RedHeron> bash: !kernel: event not found
<MasterShrek_> lol office 07 sucks, ive used it, its no different than 2003, except everything is in a different place and it takes an hour to write a 2 page paper
<bazhang> haha
<wols_> RedHeron: huh?
<MikeyPizano> idk, i like it
<Pici> RedHeron: I meant for you to read what ubotu told you
<cvd_> openOffice chanel?
<tovarna> hi again. its been helpful getting here to ask. now i am trying to configure the kismet.conf. i have my eth1 in monitor mode, but when i write kismet it says  "No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
<tovarna> Enabling channel hopping.
<tovarna> Enabling channel splitting.
<tovarna> FATAL: No packsources were enabled.  Make sure that if you use an enablesource line that you specify the correct sources."
<Pici> !kernel | RedHeron read this
<ubotu> RedHeron read this: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<abdulla> no you maybe have office word im talking about the whole suit MasterShrek
<MasterShrek_> !paste | tovarna
<ubotu> tovarna: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RedHeron> Ah.
<SuicideSalmon> can anyone give me a hand? I'm running firefox on 7.10 x86_64 upgraded from 7.07. Firefox is so buggy it's painful - most of the plugins have stopped working (eg on youtube, a blank square will be there, no error), and firefox itself hangs for a few seconds extremely regular. Any idea what might be causing the issue?
 * RedHeron is reading already... heh.
<RedHeron> Silly... I didn't think "bot" in that.
<TBotNik_u> All:  Have a sound problem.  About 12 installs attemps now.  Always fails.  What I think, after watching the installs go by several times, is that there are certain directories needed and the permission have to be right, and I think they either do not get created or the permissions are not correctly set.  I'm trying to learn where the install writes it's log, so I can see what write errors occur and try to correct these.
<Lartza8> anyone to help with wlan?
<draken> can someone tell me y my xchat is fullscren ?
<arif> I  AM   U  DAD
<Lartza8> i can't get it work
<wols_> SuicideSalmon: delete your firefox profile. and as for youtube and flash: there is no flash plugin for x64
<Pici> Lartza8: arif 5
<Pici> er
<abdulla> draken, press Ctrl + i
<MasterShrek_> SuicideSalmon: back up your .mozilla directory and cdelete it, then try to open firefox again, see if that fixes the slow part
<Pici> Sorry about that.
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: try: sudo atp-get install esound
<RedHeron> ?
<arif> U  TO
<Lartza8> ?
<soundray> !flash64 | SuicideSalmon
<ubotu> SuicideSalmon: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<fisk0> hmm, my desktop hasn't been working for a few weeks now. Everything else works (after a lot of trouble with compiz), window decorations and all, and the background image for the desktop shows only after I load the theme setup window after loging on , but I get not desktop icons and nothing happens when I right click
<wols_> Lartza8: what wlan chip?
<Pici> Lartza8: mistype, sorry.
<MasterShrek_> SuicideSalmon: nspluginwrapper is what you need for flash in x86_64
<Lartza8> A-Link USB-adapter
<qkr> can anyone help me? sometimes my sound doesn't work on games, but works on mp3s etc...when I reboot the computer that sometimes fixes it?
<filloy> Uhmm, I've been fighting with fstab for a while now, read the man page for mount and now i think im fed up; i need help, in short terms. I have an external hdd with ext3. The fstab options for mounting are: defaults,users,rw but i cant write anything to the disk, any idea why this is happening? Thank you very much!
<wols_> Lartza8: I asked for the chip not the name of the adapter
<Lartza8> How to see it?
<MasterShrek_> filloy: unmount it, chmod 777 /the/mount/point   then remount it
<SuicideSalmon> MasterShrek, thanks. I used nspluginwrapper but maybe the upgrade has caused some issues. I'll try backing that up, and uninstalling it, but I recall that failing before. How do I ensure a complete removal?
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: Little misspell there, but corrected and watching the install.
<wols_> filloy: when it'S mounted what are the perms of the mountpoint?
<draken> help me
<draken> plz
<draken> xchat is fullscreen
<lori> ciao
<lori> !list
<MasterShrek_> SuicideSalmon: apt-get purge
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cvd_> ubuntu gonna switch to pulseaudio soon?
<Lartza8> wols: how to see what chip?
<filloy> MasterShrek: somebody told me not to put 777 ever :s should i do it?
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: had the same problem, that was my solution.
<wols_> Lartza8: lsusb will give you an USB ID
<zzaza> Hi am having problem with my usb rode microphone  I've discovered that the microphone is recognised (dmesg seems to
<zzaza> know what it is, When attempting to recors, I get the error
<zzaza> "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device
<zzaza> settings.any help how to get it working
<filloy> wols_: drwxr-xr-x
<SuicideSalmon> thanks MasterShrek, I'll let you know how I get on, thanks wols_ and soundray too
<marcioapf> i'm having problems to install gtkmm (gtk binding for C++). The page http://www.gtkmm.org/download.shtml says that i should simply use "sudo apt-get install libgtkmm2.4-dev". But i get package not found.
<wols_> filloy: see what MasterShrek_ said
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: Hope it works for me!
<filloy> wols_: ok, thanks
<soundray> SuicideSalmon: good luck
<MasterShrek_> filloy: chmod 774 it then, and make sure your user is in the group
<wols_> marcioapf: apt-cache search libgrkmm|grep dev
<filloy> MasterShrek_: ok, ill try it, thank you!
<wols_> marcioapf: apt-cache search libgtkmm|grep dev
<MasterShrek_> filloy: also if you have to add your user to the group, it wont take affect until you log out and back in
<Lartza8> soemthin like: 0ace:01215 ZyDAS
<Lartza8> first line i mean
<rpj8> so I'm cruising my campus network, and I Notice my friend's computer as a samba share. I can't access it, though. I know he has it password protected, so is there one extra syntax I have to use to acess his box? Doing this thru nautilus with the uri smb://
<lori> ciao
<lori> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<filloy> MasterShrek_: what group should i be in?
<kadakas> please recommend a good Personal Financial Manager (for private persons) to manage my money in Ubuntu?
<marcioapf> wols_: libgtkmm-2.4-dev - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (development files)          libgtkmm-dev - C++ wrapper for GTK+ 1.2 (development files)              libgtkmm2.0-dev - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.0 (development files)
<Pici> rpj8: try smb://username:password@hostname
<cvd_> why ubntu dont name to ubuntu 1,2,3,4 etc.. and not 5.04, 6.10, 704, 7.10 etc...?
<MasterShrek_> filloy: ls -l /mount/point    and see what the group is root:<group>
<wols_> marcioapf: it should be obvious how to install it now...
<fisk0> is there any nifty command to restart only the desktop (desktop icons) part without bothering with the rest of gnome?
<soundray> cvd_: why don't you request this as a wishlist bug?
<Pici> cvd_: the version numbers are the release dates.  i.e: 5.04 = 2005, 4th month.
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ I think i know where is the problem now - i cannot change in setup of this HDD properties/permissions  - owner/group/others - all of them have just read only access.
<filloy> MasterShrek_: ok, its root, so ill add my user to that group
<wols_> cvd_: why don't you start to think, just a little before asking inane stuff?
<rpj8> Pici: Hm. Tried, and nope. Still giving me an error "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: sauerkraut"
<marcioapf> wols_: yes it's ok. Thank you =P. The problem was that it was not libgtkmm2.4-dev, but libgtkmm-2.4-dev.
<MasterShrek_> grindcore_: even root has only read permissions?
<marcioapf> wols_: thanks a lot =D
<Lartza8> wols_ can you help?
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ exactly
<Azeg> Lartza8: sosi
<paran> cvd_: it is year and month... 7.10 = 2007 october
<scragar> me has a big problem
<Lartza8> ?
<cvd_> ok
<abdulla> Pici, at 2020 it will be Ubuntu 20.05 :p
<scragar> I installed pango, not anything using gtk refuses to open
<fisk0> wont Ubuntu get a lot of trouble in 100 years?
<cvd_> my job its to ask, yours to think and answer
<wols_> Lartza8: it's a zd1211
<soundray> cvd_: bad, bad attitude
<rpj8> fisk0: How's that?
<wols_> !wireless | Lartza8
<ubotu> Lartza8: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols_> cvd_: with an attitude like that you will be ignored by everyone really soon
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: Got msg "After unpacking 102kB of additional disk space will be used." but it did not install only downloaded.  What else is needed or do I re-init alsasound now?
<fisk0> rpj8: because then the version numbers will start at 5, 6, 7 again
<rpj8> fisk0: 105, 106, 107
<Pici> !attitude | cvd_
<ubotu> cvd_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fisk0> hey, then this version should have been named 007.10
<Lartza8> wols_ I have 7.04
<rpj8> fisk0: It could have, but that would have been a waste of space
<cvd_> Pici know hot handle things, thanks
<cvd_> check
<Lartza8> Does that change anything?
<soundray> fisk0: when people ask how old you are, do you reply 023?
<B_166-ER-X> I have a big problem : I dont have anysound on gutsy, althought i can 'repair' it, i always have to redo it after each reboot.. (i follow the 'install from fresh kernel' from the sound problem page given here)  Its starting to get on my nerves, and i dont want to do this until april. Can someone help ?
<fisk0> damn, I had hoped I would have found another y21k bug
<wols_> Lartza8: the driver was available back then too tho lately it got a lot of work so upgrading might be good
<Lartza8> But I need wlan to upgrade :)
<soundray> fisk0: y21k is almost 19000 years away :)
<wols_> B_166-ER-X: what soundcard?
<swisgard> how can i go about installing application themes if my ubuntu doesn't have system>preferences>themes or gnome-theme-manager
<Lartza8> If you don't mean update that package
<fisk0> soundray: usually 0x16
<Lartza8> i can manually download that and move with usb memory
<wols_> swisgard: install the gnome-theme-manager?
<swisgard> sudo apt-get install gnome-theme-manager?
<grindcore_> MasterShrek_ can u help me with this please ?
<abdulla> swisgard, just click on appearances in system > prefrences
<fisk0> oops
<B_166-ER-X> wols_ 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<wols_> B_166-ER-X: then put the emu10k1 driver in /etc/modules perhaps?
<Pici> swisgard: System>preferences>Appearance themes tab
<wols_> grindcore_: how do you mount it? what line?
<fisk0> is there really no command to force restart the desktop thing?
<Pici> swisgard: no need to install anything.
<Pici> fisk0: the 'desktop thing'?
<swisgard> ah
<swisgard> i see, i just click the Install button :P
<Lartza8> wols_ I got almost it work earlier, but it didn't get to any website
<swisgard> and find it
<swisgard> where should i save themes?
<rpj8> Another question: Say I _did_ have access to my friend's windows desktop. Am I able to permanently mount that on my computer?
<wols_> rpj8: yes
<SuicideSalmon> MasterShrek, soundray: I reinstalled firefox - not going to know if that fixed anything unless it doesn't crash for a while :) but as for the plugins, I installed nspluginwrapper, but further than that google seems to provide different information. Can you point me towards installing 64-bit flash and java plugins
<Lartza8> then i looked information and all the ip:s and masks etc were 0.0.0.0
<Pici> swisgard: you can just drag the compressed files onto the themes dialog and it will install them.
<cvd_> any know a good screenshot prog? cuz the other just took the desktop or the active windows, and i want to take a custom region
<fisk0> Pici: well everything but the desktop works on my computer. I get all the windows and menus and stuff, but the desktop doesn't show any icons and can't be right clicked
<rpj8> wols_: What is the process known as?
<B_166-ER-X> wols_ here ismy etc/modules  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47703/
<wols_> SuicideSalmon: 64bit flash and java don't exist
<wols_> rpj8: mounting it
<SuicideSalmon> wols_, with nspluginwrapper
<rpj8> wols_: Hah, gotcha
<B_166-ER-X> its like this since yesterday, didnt change nothing it seems
<swisgard> my firefox also keeps crashing for some reason
<kazol> uncommon: Are you still there?
<soundray> SuicideSalmon: was !flash64 no good?
<wols_> rpj8: put it in your fstab basically
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: Re-ran alsa-info.sh.  PB at: http://pastebin.ca/811119.  Restarted alsa-utils, which restarted alsa, but still no sound.  What next?
<Pici> fisk0: Every time you boot? or just this time?
<rpj8> wols_: I see I see
<SuicideSalmon> oh sorry yeah I forgot about that soundray, I was too busy thinking about reinstalling firefox. Sorry
<grindcore_> wols
<grindcore_> sudo mkdir /external
<grindcore_> grindcore@hp:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /external
<fisk0> Pici:  everytime i boot gnome since a few weeks back, at first the desktop is entirely black, when I enter the theme config window it finally loads the background image, but still no icons
<wols_> grindcore_: no, umask, no uid
<abdulla> swisgard, system > administration > software sources ,.. tick everything and untick CD ROM then choose a mirror server to get your updates and close ( RELOAD ) maybe you have to update your gutsy :0
<fisk0> and it started before the 7.10 update
<steven0451> Can anyone explain why, on Pidgin 2.2.1, when I rename "Individuals" to "MSN" and reload Pidgin it pops up about 100 synchronisation errors?
<B_166-ER-X> wols_    aplay -l list my soundcard correctly
<Pici> !away > GNUdog|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<lexis_nexus> hi
<freezey> anybody here use backuppc?
<lexis_nexus> does anyone have experience with openwrt
<grindcore_> wols I'm sorry but i dont know what u want
<fisk0> Pici: I hoped there was some kind of command like the --replace commands for window decorators
<GNUdog|away> Pici:     :)
<wols_> grindcore_: I doN't want anything. your commandline lacks uid and umask options you should put in there
<lexis_nexus> where can a program be found once it is compiled on a computer
<soundray> lexis_nexus: a bit, but it's offtopic here. Ask me in #soundray
<Pici> fisk0: You might need to change your apps>nautilus>desktop properties in gconf-editor (run it as yourself, not root). You might need to install the gconf-editor package first.
<Lartza8> wols_!
<iratik> When I run "apt-get install otrs" I'm not getting any database setup screens... can someone point me to some documentation on how to setup OTRS in feisty ? (Yes... I've googled, found no definite resources)  ?
<Lartza8> i cant connect
<fisk0> Pici: I have it installed, I'll try that
<Lartza8> i put the essid and it doesnt connect
<grindcore_> wols_ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /external
<cvd_> ?
<Pici> iratik: the package name is otrs2 in feisty.
<kazol> Where do I find the "compiz config settings"?
<iratik> so what did I just install?
<Pici> !ccsm | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kazol> Pici: thx
<Lartza8> someone help
<darkentity> is there any damn way for ubuntu to automatically configure the menu.lst for you man???
<Lartza8> how to get ip from dhcp?
<Lartza8> it stays 0.0.0.0
<Lartza8> with wlan
<Pici> iratik: I dont know... I'm guessing you need to modify a file in /etc/ somwhere.
<darkentity> the menu.lst reseted itself or somthing and now i cant boot into windows and i gotta fill out applications that need windows
<iratik> Pici: could not find package otrs2
<bazhang> darkentity: source-o-matic can do that
<darkentity> bazhang: is that in the add/remove list
<bazhang> !easysource | darkentity
<ubotu> darkentity: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<darkentity> ocol
<ef> hi weis jemand woher ich das netbeans c/c++ plugin bekomme und wie man es instaliert??
<ef> hat wer ein tutorial?
<Pici> !de | ef
<ubotu> ef: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<u_angel_> YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! i finally got freenx to work on gutsy!
<ironfoo1> can someone help me with cups. I went out and downloaded a ppd file for hpand I get an error not connected?
<Pici> iratik: it seems they both exist in Feisty, (I was spelling something wrong before)
<fisk0> Pici: I can't see anything to change there, everything that looks like it should be enabled is
<iratik> hmmm
<Pici> !info otrs2 feisty
<ubotu> otrs2: Open Ticket Request System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4p01-17 (feisty), package size 1127 kB, installed size 7240 kB
<darkentity> does anyone know a tutorial that teaches you how to configure your menu.lst so u could boot into windows
<bts3685> when's the next LTS release due?
<Pici> !grub | darkentity
<ubotu> darkentity: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RedHeron> TBotNik_U: Did you answer "yes" so it could install?
<Pici> bts3685: 8.04 April, 2008
<darkentity> Pici: thanks
<bts3685> Pici: thx!
<SuicideSalmon> soundray, step 4 of !flash64 doesn't work. The instruction is: gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/firefox32 &, but it says it's a directory not a file
<fisk0> by the way, is there any way to get an "Recent Documents" panel icon/menu, so I won't have to go into the Places menu every time?
<tawooh> how do i install a program from a .tar.bz2 file i have dl'd to my desktop??
<Pici> iratik: Theres /usr/share/doc/otrs/README.database
<Pici> tawooh: What program?
<iratik> thanks Pici
<tawooh> secondlife
<u_angel_> OMG freenx is to linux as vnc is to windoze me!
<erUSUL> tawooh: you shouldn't be installing programs from source; try to fin a prepackaged version from the repos
<soundray> SuicideSalmon: then something is wrong on your system. It's a binary file on all my accessible machines.
<SuicideSalmon> ok
<RedHeron> Okay... slight issue, here...
<fisk0> is there really anybody who uses IceWM? It reminded me of Microsoft Bob and other "pimp my Windows 3.1" programs released to make Win 3.1 look as "good" as Win 95
<SuicideSalmon> soundray, there's a /usr/local/bin/firefox32/firefox32 executable, I'll try that one
<tawooh> if i shouldn't be installing from source, why is it every program i want to install is offered in a .tar format to dl??
<Pici> tawooh: Have you been looking in the repositories before downloading these files?
<bazhang> is second life in the repos? apt-cache search came up empty
<tawooh> pici: how do i look in the repositories??
<RedHeron> I can't use both the locked IDE drive and the CD drive at the same time... I have a limit of 2 IDE devices and 2 SATA devices total because of the mobo, and my CD drive is IDE, as are both HDD's... any ideas?
<tawooh> i don't even know what a repository is...
<qkr> I have 2 soundcard (pci and integrated on m/b), how do I make the pci default? (index 0 in /proc/asound/cards)
 * RedHeron needs the CD drive to install kernel stuff.
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com tawooh or apt-cache search from the terminal
<tupson> when you install a Windows application within the WINE Emulator, where does it place an uninstall feature?
<erUSUL> tawooh: i'm sure there are linux installation instructions on the secondlife site...
<erUSUL> !repo | tawooh
<ubotu> tawooh: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: It never asked a Q
<mssnlayam> I don't know if this is a firefox bug, but I get this in ubuntu with firefox. Visiting this page crashes firefox (Floating point exception) http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=wikipedia%20retrial&btnG=Google%20Search
<mssnlayam> can someone reproduce this?
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: Let me try again!
<Pici> tawooh: The easiest way would be to use the Add/Remove menu from Applications or the Synaptic Package manager in System>Administraions.
<Pici> tawooh: I'd stay away from the command line if I were you.
<fisk0> ahh, as I am ranting anyway, does anybody know of a mod player (for playing mod, xm, s3m, it module music) for linux? I was a bit surprised not to find any way to play my mod archive in XMMS, Rhythmbox, Gnome Mplayer or any of the other 10+ media players I have installed
<soundray> mssnlayam: doesn't fail here
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: Aha! Getting a "reading database thing now" did not do that before!
<mssnlayam> soundray: okay
<tawooh> i would too
<RdWings19> hey all
<tawooh> <----- not a programmer
<cvd_> its there away to create a .deb whem compiling?
<mssnlayam> soundray: so, what can I do? it is reproducible and happens again and again (even with a new clean profile)
 * differentreality hey... i need a quicktime player for ubuntu, any suggestions ??
<Pici> !checkinstall | cvd_
<ubotu> cvd_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<RdWings19> thinking of installing ubuntu on my desktop machine at home - Athlon 1800, 1GB RAM - should I try Feisty or Gutsy first?
<Pici> !codecs > differentreality (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<DemonJester> tawooh, try here http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=944 not sure if it is the most current but it is a deb package
<fisk0> differentreality: shouldn't vlc be able to handle quicktime files?
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: Also got the "Unpacking" and "Setting Up" message, so restarted when it finished.  But still no sound.
<noodlesgc> <mssnlayam> are you using torrents? sometimes FF crashes on me i use torrents
<mssnlayam> noodlesgc: nope
<soundray> mssnlayam: from a terminal, run 'killall firefox-bin ; firefox -safe-mode' and see if it still happens.
<u_angel_> rdwings19: run the gutsy live cd and see fi you can see all your devices, i would go with gutsy
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: Try a reboot and see if that works,
<qkr> I have 2 soundcard (pci and integrated on m/b), how do I make the pci default? (index 0 in /proc/asound/cards)
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: Shutting down sometimes helps.
<fisk0> RdWings19: I can't think of any way your computer could be too slow for anything. I'm running Gutsy with a lot of nifty visual effects stuff enabled on a P3 650mhz w/ 256MB RAM
<soundray> RdWings19: I agree with u_angel_ -- fall back to feisty if you see problems with the gutsy Desktop CD.
<mssnlayam> soundray: crashes in safe mode as well
<RdWings19> OK... I'll try the liveCD and see if it can pick everything up
<soundray> mssnlayam: which version of firefox is it?
<RdWings19> I think the wirless USB adapter will probably be the limiting factor but I should be OK
<mssnlayam> 2.0.0.11
<RdWings19> fisk0:  are you using Compiz or Beryl?
<fisk0> RdWings19: compiz
<u_angel_> rdwings19: run the cd with the usb connected prior to boot up
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: When I go to: <System> + <Preferences> + <Sound> and click to test get this error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.".  Also Speaker symbol still has the "/" for not active.
<fisk0> I had some trouble with it first, but now it works fine, except for the desktop that hasn't been working since before I upgraded from 6.04
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: Shutting down sometimes helps. Try restarting.
<|Zippo|> Dec 10 14:18:49 notebook kernel: [254880.140000] printk: 12 messages suppressed.
<Carburo> hello
<u_angel_> i thought compiz was the new beryl?
<|Zippo|> what kind of message is this?
<RdWings19> cool... I'll try it.  Too bad my favorite image mgmt program is Windows only (Fast Stone Img viewer) or I could probably run in Ubuntu most of the time
<mssnlayam> okay, I downloaded this search query's result in a file
<mssnlayam> and opened "firefox search.html" and it crashes
<soundray> u_angel_: first there was compiz, then there was a fork called beryl, now they are reunited as compiz-fusion
<fisk0> RdWings19: you could try running it in Wine, I have managed to run some windows apps using it
<u_angel_> soundray: sweet
<soundray> mssnlayam: if you feel up to it, run 'strace firefox search.html' and dissect the terminal output
<mssnlayam> will try
<benzs_s> argh gutsy installatino always stalls on 40% y o y o y
<soundray> benzs_s: from CD?
<mssnlayam> but I think this is not a system call issue
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: The "alsa-info.sh" script errors looking for dir "/proc/asound" which it can not find.  Going to create that by hand and then try re-install.
<soundray> mssnlayam: at least you will know what it's doing the moment it crashes.
<wols_> TBotNik_u: that won't work
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: Just restart.
<ttt--> hi, what is the name of the rotating cube thing? i saw it once on youtube
<u_angel_> rdwings19: look at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5647 when you get a chance. it says that  your app can run in wine
<benzs_s> soundray: yeah, this is the 6th CD i've tried, each one burned at a different speed with at least 2 different burners, i've deleted partitions on my HDD and formatted it appropriately each time, and it still won't install
<Hausberg> I have a problem with "Deleted Items" it is somehow pointing at /boot directory
<ttt--> desktop cube thing
<Pici> !ccsm | ttt-- need to do this to configure it
<ubotu> ttt-- need to do this to configure it: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<benzs_s> i should have just stuck with fesity.
<soundray> benzs_s: perhaps your burner is bad. Have you tried the "Check CD integrity" item on any of them?
<genii> benzs_s: Did you try yet a different cdrom drive for the machine it's installing on?
<RdWings19> is Wine part of the default Ubuntu install, or do you add it later through Synaptic?
<benzs_s> soundray: yeah, two of them were duds but the other was ok. the most common fault is 'input/output error'
<Pici> benzs_s: Have you compared the iso's md5 before you install?
<benzs_s> genii: unfortunately i only have one
<benzs_s> pici: ?
<Pici> benzs_s: er, before you burn.
<fisk0> RdWings19: I think it was part of the default install, I can't really remember now
<Pici> !verify | benzs_s
<ubotu> benzs_s: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<u_angel_> hey guys, those for shell scripting should i be learning perl or python? or what's it called..bash?
<benzs_s> pici: good plan... will try.
<bruenig> bash
 * genii slides Pici a coffee
<Pici> u_angel_: bash is whats referred to when really talking about shell scripting.
<ttt--> thanks
<u_angel_> rdwings19: sudo apt-get install wine
<RdWings19> nice, i'll have to try that
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: When I do "mkdir /proc/asound" I get the error "mkdir: cannot create directory `/proc/asound': No such file or directory".  Wondering why?  Did "chmod 775 /proc" and no change.
<genii> Hmm
<wols_> cause it's /prco, duh
<cvd_> if i install another OS then Uninstall how to retore the ubuntu default Boot-Manger?
<wols_> and even if you managed to create it, it wouldn't work
<Pici> TBotNik_u: /proc is not a real filesystem, you aren't meant to create files there.
<u_angel_> so why do i see so many python and perl scripts for shell? are they some sort of wrapper for bash?
<wols_> so just don't do it and load your alsa drivers
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: If you aren't willing to follow instructions, don't ask.
<genii> Messing with /proc is *NOT* a good idea
<TBotNik_u> RedHeron: Also have tons of numbered folders in "/proc".  Wonder if there is a directory number limit?
<wols_> u_angel_: they're scripting languages
<tupson> when i go into terminal > uninstaller   - i receive two lines that read Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<wols_> TBotNik_u: it won't ever go above 64k
<Hausberg> Why is my Deleted Items pointing at /boot - if I click on the Deleted Items Icon it opens /boot folder in nautilus
<burn_> hi guys, newbie here, why i cant write to one of my hdd partitions, it has a "lost and found" folder in it and also it says that i dont have permission?
<wols_> TBotNik_u: each dir is one of your running processes
<Pici> TBotNik_u: from the manpage: The  proc filesystem is a pseudo-filesystem which is used as an interface to kernel data structures.  It is commonly mounted at /proc.  Most of it is  read-only,but some files allow kernel variables to be changed.
<Pici> TBotNik_u: I highly advise not touching it.
<wols_> burn_: cause you don't have permission. what filesystem is it?
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: Just restart.
<u_angel_> redheron: does /proc/ exits? you might want to do mkdir -p /proc/asound
 * Pici facepalms
<TBotNik_u> All: Thanks.  Trying the reboot to see if any change.  Back shortly.
<robdeman> hi all
<burn_> wols_: its xt3
<wols_> u_angel_: please don't talk when you don't understand the issues
<RedHeron> u_angel_: I would advise against that.
<robdeman> folks I just changed my WIFI router from WEP tp WPA... and no, Ubuntu does not connect anymore with teh WIFI network after a reboot - I think
<wols_> robdeman: wpa_supplcant is needed
<cvd_> the ubuntu cd have a mbr and boot fixer?
<u_angel_> wols: which issue do you mean? i am talking about 3 things here. sry if i over stpped
<wols_> u_angel_: about /proc
<robdeman> wols_: I have wpa-psk, wpa-driver, wpa-key-mgmt, wpa-proto, wpa-ssid
<cvd_> thas a good request what you think of that?
<robdeman> wols_: Need something extra then?
<wols_> robdeman: and configured too?
<robdeman> wold_ Yes
<tupson> can anyone assist me with uninstalling an application via WINE uninstaller?
<robdeman> wols_: yes
<wols_> usually wpa-psk is used. wpa-supplicant is the package to install
<wols_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shyboy> lu
<wols_> tupson: #wine
<tupson> thx
<RedHeron> TBotNik_u: Just restart your computer and it will reconfig the sound with the new esound system, okay?
<swisgard> i drag themes and icons and etc into System>Apperance, what do i drag splash and login screens into?
<robdeman> wols_ well when I locally loginto Ubuntu and reconfigure the network with exact the same settings then it works --- until i reboot
<SuicideSalmon> soundray, thank-you, it worked (eventually). For some reason, firefox32 & doesn't work, so all my defaults and shortcuts have to be /usr/local/bin/firefox32/firefox32, but apart from that it was seamless :)
<mzuverink_> I am not sure if it has been addressed here, but is there a fix for Amarok unmounting removable media everytime it shuts down?  If its been addressed please advise where I can find the thread and or infor for a fix?
<burn_> hi guys, newbie here, why i cant write to one of my hdd partitions, it has a "lost and found" folder in it and also it says that i dont have permission?
<soundray> SuicideSalmon: if you 'echo $PATH', you will see that /usr/local/bin is on the search path, but /usr/local/bin/firefox32 isn't. To add it, 'export PATH=/usr/local/bin/firefox32:$PATH'
<ADemiG0D> does open office have an irc channel?
<cyzie> what is the command to show the lastest package i install in the system?
<swisgard> where do i drag splash screens and such to? the stuff that goes into GDM tool
<kitche> !openoffice.org | ADemiG0D
<ubotu> ADemiG0D: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ADemiG0D> thanks
<soundray> burn_: first you ignore answers, then you repeat the question. Rude.
<sharperguy> anyone know of a way to get anjuta go put GPLv3 headers into my source files instead of GPLv2?
<h2o-> hi -- i just wondered if someone around got the nvidia driver of restricted working under gutsy/2.6.22-14-xen
<stef22> which is the lighter email client?
<RedHeron> Okay... I need to restart my own system... I'll be back shortly.
<mzuverink_> Amarok fix anyone>
<mzuverink_> ?
<burn_> soundray: no one replied to me...
<SuicideSalmon> soundray, thanks, did it :) is it a bad idea to remove firefox, and rename firefox32 to firefox? Or might I need the 64 bit version at some point
<soundray> SuicideSalmon: I'd say it's a bad idea, not least because /usr/bin/firefox will be overwritten with the 64bit version at the next package update.
<robdeman> sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant doesnt do anything
<dinesh86> help me reg grub
<burn_> hi guys, why cant i select "read and write" in one of my xt3 partitions? it says i dont have permission
<soundray> SuicideSalmon: you could do a 'cd /usr/local/bin/firefox32/ && ln -s firefox32 firefox' though
<SuicideSalmon> soundray, fair enough, I probably won't start firefox from the terminal that often anyway. How can I change the source in Applications -> Internet -> Firefox?
<juano__> dinesh86: grub problems ?
<reya276> OK guys need some major help, for some reason none of my music players are working correctly they are all freezing, which is unusual for Ubuntu.
<indio> Hi. Where do I touch environment variables ?
<reya276> rhythmbox and banshee are both dead in the water
<juano__> reya276: what plugins did you install ? what files are you trying to play ? mp3s ?
<dinesh86> juno: i need to change the boot order in the menu
<soundray> SuicideSalmon: don't know, I've never touched those. Am a bit of a commandline man myself...
<lonran> hi everybody
<indio> I want permanently add an environment variable
<lonran> what kind of window are screenlets?
<swisgard> does no one know how to install login managers?>
<soundray> indio: /etc/environment (system-wide)
<indio> soundray: Thanks,.
<aladdinsane> is there any way in how i can change/remove Thunar and its integration in Xubuntu towards lets say Nautilus? And i really mean completely remove it.
<SuicideSalmon> :) I'm aiming to get there soundray, but quite a while off yet. what does the first command you gave me do?
<macogw> swisgard: what?  you mean themes for gdm?
<reya276> plugins? I installed the Default and Medibuntu's
<soundray> SuicideSalmon: ln -s makes a symbolic link (man ln to find out more)
<kitche> aladdinsane: that would be like removing nautilus from gnome but it can be done just a bit tricky
<juano__> swisgard: system ---> administration ---> login window ----> local
<juano__> swisgard: you can download them from gnome-art
<soundray> !cli > SuicideSalmon, this factoid (private message) will take you  a long way
<reya276>  juano__: So yeah, Medibuntu Plugins and MP4 plugins
<testes> cough
<mismi> hi
<greedo> what's the name of the next ubuntu version ?
<soundray> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<swisgard> ah
<swisgard> juano__, thanks
<greedo> thx
<soundray> Hooray, dinner!
<dinesh86> juano_: u there
<juano__> swisgard: no problem
<juano__> dinesh86: yes
<dinesh86> pls help reg the grub
<juano__> dinesh86: you need to change boot order in the menu ?
<aladdinsane> kitche: ok, well i seriously considering it anyway, there are a couple of things with thunar that annoys me, how would one go about it?
<tim_> hi is any one here?
<dinesh86> juano:yes
<Myrtti> tim_: have a wild guess
<swisgard> juano__, it says GDM is not running. (i just installed ubuntu last night...so its on a default setup)
<kitche> aladdinsane: remove XFCE completely and compile it without thunar support
<juano__> swisgard: did you login as normal user at the login window ?
<reya276>  juano__: Going to reboot the system, be right back, also for some strange reason when ever I ctrl+alt+Backspace to re-start X when I login in again the system stays frozen
<reya276>  juano__: all very weird
<TBotNik_u> All: Rebooted and still no sound.  What next
<juano__> reya276: mm this is weird, you wanna check out this for plugins though:
<tim_> how do u compile things?
<tim_> #compile
<tim_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MikeH> Is there A known bug for firefox (2.0.0.6) under linux not rendering the new page when navigating there.
<MikeH> Or taking an excessive amount of time to render it (whilst still displaying the previous page)
<juano__> MikeH: you may want to search that on launchpad
<TBotNik_u> All: Repeating: After running command "apt-get install esound" rebooted and still no sound.  What next?
<TBotNik_u> All: Did hear a sound as the machine shutdown, but nothing after the restart.
<juano__> MikeH: try joining #ubuntu-bugs and read their topic
<marek|nano_> you're screwed
<wols_> TBotNik_u: is the sound driver loaded?
<TBotNik_u> wols_: Re-running "alsa-info.sh".  Will give PB when done.
<Enquest> I'm working on Ubuntu 7.04 server I got a problem with the python version. This should be updated to python 2.5.1 but it stay's on python 2.5.1c1 can somone explain me how to up to python 2.5.1
<bobgill> I am trying to move files to a partition I made during my Gutsy install and I am getting an error that I don't have permission to... how do I change this? Is it sudo chown user:group /media/partition ??
<bullgard4> What is a 'Kernel build parameter'?
<juano__> bobgill: that is not recommended... check your mounting settings first
<neverblue> morning
<swisgard> juano__, sorry, i didn't see what you said, i made my system have a bit of trouble by doing "sudo gdm" :P it kind freaked out because :0 was busy it said
<swisgard> juano__, but admin > login window works now
<Pici> !nickspam > MarcoZ[OFF] (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bobgill> juano__: ok, which settings? It's mounted fine, I can see it.. just can't write to it
<juano__> swisgard: good, you should install gnome-art and you can download many themes from there
<jenda> Any tips as to how one can play .rm files?
<juano__> bobgill: cat /etc/fstab and check to see if the rw option is there
<juano__> bobgill: on that partition
<swisgard> juano__, install gnome-art? i thought it was just a website?
<ActySofts> How do I resize an ext3 partition form Gparted? The menu option to do that is greyed out, so I suppose I must unmount them
<bobgill> juano__: http://pastebin.ca/811167
<stef22> you have to download  real player for linux
<juano__> swisgard: there is a program that organizes this, search in the repos gnome-art
<stef22> or install the w32codecs
<overridex-work> hey all... i'm running gutsy with lvm + luks encryption... anyone know what file the luksOpen command is that gets run at bootup to ask for the passphrase?
<TBotNik_u> wols_: Got a msg about "alsa-info" being updated and now it's not running.  Working on that.
<juano__> bobgill: which is the partition you are trying to mount ?
<tupson> What do I need to do to correct this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<bobgill> juano__: I am not trying to mount... it is mounted.. I am trying to set it so I can write to it (move files/folders to it )
<ActySofts> I'm trying to resize my /home partition using gparted, however, it's greyed out, so I suppose I must unmount it, any ideas?
<juano__> bobgill: sorry, i meant that
<bobgill> juano__: hehe np, trying to do it with /media/personal
<LimCore> pidgin have shitty notifications, is there any less shitty jabber client available
<ActySofts> !language > LimCore
<ActySofts> LimCore: how about searching for "jabber" in Add/Remove programs?
<swisgard> juano__, what about splash screens?
<juano__> bobgill: you can try adding  "rw"  next to defaults  like this:     rw,defaults
<juano__> bobgill: then try mounting it again
<ActySofts> I'm trying to resize my /home partition using gparted, however, it's greyed out, so I suppose I must unmount it, any ideas?
<juano__> bobgill: sudo umount /dev/sdb1   &&  sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/personal
<juano__> swisgard: system ----> preferences ---> splashscreens
<juano__> swisgard: must have gnome-splashscreen-manager installed
<tupson> What do I need to do to correct this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<kazol> How do I access "compizconfig-settings-manager"?
<juano__> kazol: system ----> preferences ---> advanced desktop settings manager
<juano__> kazol: effects i mean, not settings
<TBotNik_u> wols_: Finally!!  PB at: http://pastebin.ca/811171 from alsa-info!
<kazol> juano__: I didn't know it was the same thing.
<Odd-rationale> Has the flashplugin-nonfree package in the gutsy repos been fixed?
<admin-dns> how can i have swedish charset on xchatt
<juano__> kazol: :)
<ptn107> tupson:  try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292642&highlight=Xlib%253A+extension+XFree86-DRI%2526quot%253B+missing+on+display+%2526quot%253B%253A0.0.
<admin-dns> how can i have swedish charset on xchatt
<kazol> juano__: But I still can't find the "undirect rending" setting.
<bazzieb> how do i run a check disk on a stiffy??
<TBotNik_u> wols_: What did you derive from reading the PB?
<ActySofts> I'm trying to resize my /home partition using gparted, however, it's greyed out, so I suppose I must unmount it, any ideas?
<kazol> ActySofts: Are you using a LiveCD?
<TBotNik_u> wols_: BRB, checking something on reboot.
<ptn107> ActySofts: is there a padlock next to the partition name, if so you must unmount it
<Odd-rationale> ActySofts: You can try sudo umount -a to unmount all file systems
<MyNick1> hi i heard there is a freenode room for USA,maine users of ubuntu is this true?
<MentalUproar> Ubuntu won't detect windows vista when I run the installer.  I would like it to be added to the bootloader, but can't see why it wont detect vista.  Any ideas?
<lan3y> Is there a way to get bitlbee (using inetd) to only listen on localhost, not my network interface?
<ActySofts> yep there is a padlock
<peppo> hm. I've installed Ubuntu on a 4GB memory stick, but I'm unable to boot it. am I toast if my BIOS doesn't seem to let me choose the USB memory stick as boot device?
<hudyx> Notebook does not go to and wake up from sleep, or hibernate.  Any ideas?
<kazol> How come the X-system crashed and I got the login screen?
<Odd-rationale> peppo: Pretty much
<ActySofts> however, it's very slow to start the livecd, can't do it directly from the distro?
<ptn107> ActySofts: you should boot the LiveCD then open gparted and mess with your partitions
<MyNick1> ive switched a hard drive from one computer to a nother now ubuntu dosent run as fast as it used to is there something i need to do to reconfiugre it for teh new computrer?
<ActySofts> ok, thanks
<kazol> Turns out Ubuntu Gutsy is unstable-the system crashed and displayed the login prompt several times and once fully crashed with the keyboard lights blinking.
<ptn107> ActySofts: in gparted right click the partition and select unmount
<peppo> Odd-rationale, do you know if most newer motherboards/bioses support booting off of such media?
<peppo> Odd-rationale, I actually won't be booting it here at home, but at someone elses quite new homebuilt computer
<ptn107> ActySofts: if gparted wont let you unmount it then you should have to use the live cd
<ActySofts> also, is there any easy way to switch to kubuntu (eg not installing just kde, the whole stuff)
<MentalUproar> I assume most newer boards support it.  The last few computers I have had did.
<Odd-rationale> peppo: No, I do not know for sure. But I would assume so.
<jubilee> Hey, I'm having some issues w/ my wifi
<ActySofts> ptn107: it won't since it's mounted as /home so....
<ptn107> ActySofts: yes, in a terminal        sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<juano__> peppo: the pc must be able to boot from usb
<kazol> My system crashed and displayed the login prompt several times and once fully crashed with the keyboard lights blinking-how do I determine what went wrong?
<jubilee> Belkin wireless, It was working last night and it works now, but extremely slow
<juano__> peppo: in bios it should show up, if not, im afraid it wont boot
<ptn107> ActySofts: youll need to use the live cd then so you can unmount it properly
<peppo> okay MentalUproar, Odd-rationale: should it suffice that the partition is bootable, or does it need a bootloader? does it have to be some sort of DOS partition before?
<kazol> jubilee: Are you using the Broadcom proprietary drivers?
<peppo> juano__, yeah, my motherboard is too old
<hudyx> ptn107: do you think you may have an idea as to why my notebook will not go to, and wake up from sleep or hibernate?
<MentalUproar> vista is bootable.  Ubuntu just doesnt see it.  It sees the partitions, but refuses to add it to the bootloader.
<ActySofts> ok, and how do I boot in console-only mode?
<Odd-rationale> peppo: Ubuntu is not the best distro to boot from a USB. It would be better to use DLS or Puppy Linux. If you either one with QEMU, you can even boot *inside* a Windows or Linux OS.
<ptn107> hudyx: using gutsy??
<peppo> Odd-rationale, well, I really need to use Ubuntu Studio, the system is going to be used to record music onto an external USB hard drive
<hudyx> ptn107: yes and GNOME
<jubilee> Kazol, I don't know... when I set it up last night it asked me where I wanted to get the drivers from, and I selected a website... I didn't pick out the site, it was already there...
<ptn107> ActySofts: restart your computer when it says 'press esc to enter grub menu'  press esc, then select recovery mode or whatever the recovery option is
<jubilee> Kazol, so I don't know what it's using. I know that I'm using a restricted driver for it...
<Odd-rationale> peppo: Did you try to install the LiveCD to the USB stick or are you trying to do a full system install?
<Eckzillor> Hello
<kazol> jubilee: The restricted driver is *terrible*-I used it once.
<peppo> Odd-rationale, I've done a full UbuntuStudio install onto the USB stick
<kazol> jubilee: Use ndiswrapper instead.
<ptn107> hudyx: sorry man, i havent had problems on my laptop with gustys hibernate\suspend features.  so im afraid i dont know too much about it
<peppo> Odd-rationale, it tried to install GRUB onto /dev/sdd (stick), but that failed for some reason
<ActySofts> ptn107: Unfortunately I've removed the recovery mode from the grub config, what switch did it had over the normal one?
<MyNick1> hi i heard there is a freenode room for USA,maine users of ubuntu is this true?
<jubilee> Kazol, ndiswrapper didn't work for me in Feisty...
<Avernos> hi ^
<bazzieb> how do i run a check disk on a stiffy??
<juano__> jubilee: is this a wireless card ?
<hudyx> ptn107: you have anyone or any where you could forward me to?
<Eckzillor> Is here somebody who's got an Toshiba Satellite Notebook p100 and was able to fix the sound bug
<kitche> !loco | MyNick1
<ubotu> MyNick1: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<jubilee> Juano_ Yes, Broadcom
<kazol> jubilee: There are like 2 other apps for it but the support is limited.
<Avernos> how can i find out what driver is currently beeing used by my wireless card? i installed one with ndiswrapper but it keeps saying that i have alternate driver and now im not sure witch driver is it using
<Odd-rationale> peppo: The best way to install on an external HD is to first remove all internal HD then boot the LiveCD, then install to the external HD. That way, GRUB will automatically install in the right location.
<benzs_s> okay, so i've managed to get the live CD to connect to the internet... the problem is that the 'install' function will die at 40% for some reason. is there any way to install gutsy by downloading as it goes, rather than using the live cd?
<TBotNik_u> wols_: Was checking the BIOS settings again, so rebooted.  Don't make a difference at this point, with no audio.
<kazol> Where is the "direct rendering" setting in compiz?
<Odd-rationale> peppo: I can get you the link I used...
<MentalUproar> maybe if I used a different bootloader after I installed ubuntu.  I heard vista has one.  is it a bad idea to try using the vista bootloader on ubuntu?
<peppo> Odd-rationale, that'd entail removing all my internal drives... not an elegant way
<juano__> jubilee: u should try enabling the restricted driver
<ptn107> hudyx: try ubuntuforums.org or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<differentreality> i want to use sed in order to make a substitution, but I want the substitution to take place as many times as it is needed for each line... what parameter do i need ?
<juano__> jubilee: and it should prompt for a driver
<jubilee> Juano_ it says it's active
<Eckzillor> could somebody help me?
<Odd-rationale> peppo: Just open up your computer and unplug it. You don't need it to boot the LiveCD anyways.
<juano__> !bcm43xx | jubilee
<ubotu> jubilee: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<cvd> how to erase the terminal command history?
<MentalUproar> That chipset is evil
<juano__> jubilee: and is the card on roaming mode ?
<peppo> Odd-rationale, unfortunately there's no livecd for ubuntustudio
<jubilee> Juano_ yes
<MentalUproar> I have it on my old laptop and HATE it, in windows or ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> peppo: alternative should do also.
<juano__> jubilee: check the network applet at the top right of your screen, click it, it should show nearby wireless networks detected
<peppo> Odd-rationale, that's what I installed
<peppo> Odd-rationale, I dunno how it'd differ if I ripped out all my hard drives...
<sledgeas> hello
<Eckzillor> MentalUproar the one of toshiba?
<sledgeas> how could I achieve "putty.exe -raw" functionality in Ubuntu ?
<TBotNik_u> wols_: You see, looking at the PB, that the driver has no version number, therefore this should mean "it did not load"!  Am I right?
<MentalUproar> no, a compaq.  same chipset
<MentalUproar> I eventually found a driver somewhere that installed easily into ubuntu.
<jubilee> Juano_ Yes, it detects networks, and I can join, though it takes forever...
<Odd-rationale> peppo: Remove your internal hardrives ensure that grub is installed in the correct location.
<MentalUproar> it was a rather unorthadox method, but all I could get to work
<Eckzillor> xD think i will rap up my suse live cd and find their driver four the sound card
<cvd> ?
<Eckzillor> everything works perfectly under ubuntu except the sound
<Ximal> how do i add a password to an archived file ?
<juano__> jubilee: takes forever to connect ?
<jubilee> Juano_ it just takes forever to down/upload anything... I type in google and it says it's transferring for a whole minute, which is outlandish for a page like google.
<Ximal> like when i right click and see archive file .. why can't i add a password ?
<jubilee> Juano_ Yes, that too takes a long time
<juano__> jubilee: ipv6 is enabled, disable it
<MentalUproar> problems with the bootloader during install on a system with vista.  It ignores vista
<MentalUproar> help?
<jubilee> Juano_ I'll look
<ptn107> ActySofts: you need to use the live cd then, or you can look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47708/ and try to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to readd the option for a recovery mode using mine is an example
<peppo> Odd-rationale, yeah. but I'll still not be able to boot it here seeing as how my bios doesn't support it. is a proper grub install necessary to boot it on a usb-boot-capable computer, you think?
<juano__> !ipv6 | jubilee
<ubotu> jubilee: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Odd-rationale> peppo: I believe so
<johannes__> how can I enter a german ubuntu channel?
<soundray> MentalUproar: add a section to /boot/grub/menu.lst for booting Windows. There is a sample starting at line 13, just copy it to the end, uncomment and adapt
<soundray> !de | johannes__
<ubotu> johannes__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ximal> anyone please ?
<heatmzzr> in terminal mode, how do you switch from room to room when you are in more than one, i forget the keys?
<soundray> !please | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Eckzillor> The german chenal would also be a idea for me i think
<kadakas> money manager, anyone
<kadakas> ?
<benzs_s> supposing you can use the live cd (access the internet, for example) but the 'install' feature doesn't work. is there any other way to install gutsy rather than using the live cd's install feature?
<johannes__> what do I need to type in to join the german channel?
<soundray> johannes__: /join #ubuntu-de
<ptn107> benzs_s: alternate cd ?
<juano__> johannes__: /join #ubuntu-de
<wols_> heatmzzr: ctrl+alt+Fx?
<cvd> where is the history of the terminal is located?
<jubilee> Ok, so where to I find this Juano_?
<juano__> !ipv6 | jubilee
<ubotu> jubilee: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<benzs_s> ptn107: i suppose what i'm asking is if it's possible to use the internet to download the required installatino files than my apparently corrupt live cd
<Odd-rationale> Has the flashplugin-nonfree package been fixed?
<ptn107> cvd: ~/.bash_history
<soundray> !install > benzs_s
<benzs_s> sweet
<soundray> benzs_s: have a look at the install factoid (private message). Among the various alternatives, you will probably find one that suits your situation
<ptn107> benzs_s: so you mean use the live cd to download a new cd and burn it and use that to install,
<pr0nGuy> What's a good FOSS alternative for M$ Publisher?
<kahrytan> pr0nGuy➲ what is publisher?
<Odd-rationale> pr0nGuy: Sribus
<kazol> My system crashed and displayed the login prompt several times and once fully crashed with the keyboard lights blinking-how do I determine what went wrong?
<Odd-rationale> *scribus
<kahrytan> !info scribus
<ptn107> pr0nGuy: scribus
<ubotu> scribus: Open Source Desktop Page Layout - developmental branch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.9.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8968 kB, installed size 26232 kB
<pr0nGuy> thanks guys
<benzs_s> soundray: yes the one about not using a live cd looks helpful!
<Odd-rationale> pr0nGuy: However, there is no good way to open .pub without publisher.
<benzs_s> ptn107: i was wondering if it was possible to install the whole OS in a similar way one would use the 'update' feature
<kuropon> hi, does anyone have exp. using WINE?
<soundray> !anyone | kuropon
<ubotu> kuropon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pr0nGuy> Odd-rationale: can I open those files with scribus?
<ptn107> benzs_s: im not too sure to be honest, what options did soundray provide
<Odd-rationale> pr0nGuy: Nope :(
<LordMetroid> How do I create an alias for my rm so that files are moved to the user's .Trash instead of being deleted right out?
<Odd-rationale> pr0nGuy: The way I have to do it is to use an online .pub -> .pdf converter.
<freak124> does anyone know if I can use the msn emoticons for pidgin too?
<pr0nGuy> Odd-rationale: so what file extension is used for scribus?
<swisgard> juano__, is there any way i can remove the ACER and ACERDATA icons from my desktop (they are my other partitions for windows)
<johannes__> anyone interested in kernel problems?
<kitche> LordMetroid: umm you can't but alias rm = cp ~/.Trash might work and it might not don't know bashes alias commands and the format of it
<Tomasso> anyone ableto run jmeter in ubuntu?
<soundray> !anyone | johannes__
<ubotu> johannes__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ptn107> swisgard: do you still want them to be accessible from ubuntu?
<swisgard> ptn107, yes
<juano__> soundray: plz stop doing that it is annoying
<soundray> LordMetroid: you should write a script for that purpose
<LordMetroid> Okay, never done that...
<kuropon> Im trying to make it so that my program within WINE can see the files I want it to play (in this case.. using CCCP in WINE, when browsing to open video file, it doesn't see them)
<Odd-rationale> pr0nGuy: .sla You can also publish to .pdf
<LordMetroid> What is scripts called, need to do some searching I suppose
<bobgill> Is there a way to "resume" a file transfer from one partition to another? Nautilus crashed and a 3.5gb file has 2.2gb of it already at the destination
<ptn107> swisgard: beats me then, if they are removed from fstab then wont be on your desktop but they wont be accessible either
<soundray> juano__: the people who ask questions like that are the ones who are annoying. What do you think the factoid is for?
<pr0nGuy> Odd-rationale: cool
<swisgard> does anyone know of a way to remove icons from the desktop without unmounting them?
<juano__> soundray: i agree, but please make it less than every 2 minutes
<MasterShrek_> swisgard: system > preferences >removable storage i think gives you an option, but im not 100%, i dont use gnome
<juano__> soundray: ;)
<Odd-rationale> pr0nGuy: Scribus might take a while to get used to. It has a totally different concept than most desktop publishing programs. I think it make it more powerful, though
<soundray> juano__: I will do it as often as is appropriate
<johannes__> ok thanks for the advice, I run 7.10 on a vostro 1500 with santa rosa and  w4965 as wlan module, I tried to update the driver, because of recent problems, using this howto: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=mac80211&n=HOWTO-mac80211 I reached the point, where they want me to type in "make" but I get an error that says: make[1]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c«,
<johannes__>   benötigt von »arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s«, zu erstellen.  Schluss.
<johannes__> make: *** [prepare0] Fehler 2
<swisgard> MasterShrek, that doesn't give me anything about the icons, unfortunately :(
<juano__> swisgard: you want to remove icons from your desktop ?
<MasterShrek_> hmm swisgard i know there is a way, its easy in kde =P
<rparkhurst> hey
<swisgard> juano__, yes, but hold on, my phone is ringing
<soundray> johannes__: look at the ubuntu-specific advice for compiling a kernel
<juano__> swisgard: ok :)
<soundray> !kernelcompile > johannes, private message
<kuropon> Im trying to make it so that my program within WINE can see the files I want it to play (in this case.. using CCCP in WINE, when browsing to open video file, it doesn't see them)
<ptn107> swisgard: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226732
<DIL> swisgard what happens if you drag to trash
<kuropon> I've tryed to configure my WINE to see them but apparently I failed at doing so or its jusy not working
<kuropon> just*
<ptn107> swisgard: in a terminal     gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible false
<DIL> swisgard, what happens if you drag to trash
<pr0nGuy> Odd-rationale: never used any desktop publishing program before.
<juano__> jubilee: how is it going now ? did you disable ipv6 ?
<jubilee> Juano_ That's what it was, thanks for your help.
<juano__> jubilee: np :) glad it worked
<rparkhurst> how does the blackberry 7290 work with ubuntu (7.10-amd64)?
<Odd-rationale> pr0nGuy: OK. Hope you like Scribus
<jubilee> Juano_ Yes, disabled
<m1r0> hello
<rparkhurst> hi
<josh__> Hey, is it possible to run .rm files, off of Ubuntu?
<_CASE_> Hows it going
<_CASE_> ?
<ptn107> josh__: mplayer
<k1dugar> hello everyone
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know whether the flashplugin-nonfree package has been fixed, I still get the md5sum mismatch error message.
<MasterShrek_> !codecs | josh__
<josh__> mplayer
<ubotu> josh__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<josh__> is it in, add/remove?
<MasterShrek_> Odd-rationale: lots of people been getting that, i dunno if it will help, but maybe try switching mirrors
<soundray> josh__: please read the factoid that ubotu gave you ^^
<ptn107> josh__: open a terminal            and type         sudo apt-get install mplayer
<frederic> hello. where do I find sources for update (and how to add them) ? seems my update sources (that came with normal install) aren't up to date
<MasterShrek_> ptn107: mplayer isnt going to play it without a codec
<MasterShrek_> and the codec is restricted, hence the factoid from ubuntu
<b10> hello, can someone help - i cannot press button w under root - only under ordinary account...
<rparkhurst> not bad...I've got an ftp question...  We have a windowsXP workstation running as our FTP server (i know, it's horrible).  We're wanting to migrate to linux/vsftp (or another one).  Does vsftp support limiting number of connections per account?
<ptn107> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> MasterShrek_: How to do that?
<Odd-rationale> form synaptic?
<josh__> Shrek, so it's impossible to run .rm files off of ubuntu? -.-'
<rparkhurst> like have clientA have the "default" 2 connections per IP, but let clientB have 6 connections per IP?
<MasterShrek_> !mirrors | Odd-rationale
<ubotu> Odd-rationale: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<juano__> josh__: you should try reading this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452170
<MasterShrek_> josh__: no, its totally possible, read the links that ubotu gave you
<MasterShrek_> Odd-rationale: my bad, dont follow those links
<josh__> I Have to edit? :S
<Odd-rationale> MasterShrek_: I was wondering...
<frederic> hello. where do I find sources for update (and how to add them) ? seems my update sources (that came with normal install) aren't up to date
<Odd-rationale> MasterShrek_: Do I edit my sources.list?
<MasterShrek_> !source-o-matic | frederic
<ubotu> frederic: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kuropon> anyone?
<MasterShrek_> Odd-rationale: yes, and you can use that link from ubotu for source-o-matic to do it too
<frederic> MasterShrek (tx)
<ptn107> frederic: system -> administration -> software sources
<MasterShrek_> kuropon: whats your question?
<josh__> Shrek, it isnt downloading
<josh__> :S
<josh__> I click download, yet it goes white.
<kuropon> MasterShrek_: Im trying to make it so that my program within WINE can see the files I want it to play (in this case.. using CCCP in WINE, when browsing to open video file, it doesn't see them)
<aroc> ola
<aroc> ola
<josh__> it's ihola aroc
<aroc> ol
<DIL> que pasa?
<aroc> aol
<kuropon> MasterShrek_: tryed using the configuration manual on how to and evidently I failed
<Pici> !es | aroc
<ubotu> aroc: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cvd> Hey i have a game FrestonFire.bin and i can go to the terminal and type ./FretsonFire and play but, how to create a launcher in the desktop to play without goind to the terminal?
<MasterShrek_> kuropon: why are you using wine for it? use a native linux video player
<MasterShrek_> cvd: make the launcher point at that file
<kuropon> MasterShrek_: native?
<ptn107> cvd: right click your desktop and select create launcher
<josh__> FFS
<MasterShrek_> kuropon: like totem, or xine, or mplayer, or vlc
<josh__> I cant get realplayer?!?
<cvd> yeahbut dont laauch
<MasterShrek_> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cvd> nothing happen
<RazzoRz> hey folks..
<MasterShrek_> cvd: are you putting the absolute path to it in there? not just the name of the executable?
<ptn107> cvd: you cant have ./FretsonFire as the command you must use a full path to the file
<soundray> josh__: do not use rude abbreviations here
<cvd> the game is in /home/cvd/frestonfire/fretsonfire.bin
<kuropon> MasterShrek_: Ive bashed my head trying to use totem for the past 2 days... don't like VLC and it cant render soft subs worth crap.. mplayer is giving me issues
<RazzoRz> does anyone know how to make vlc or windows media player STOP lagging in innotek vbox??
<josh__> I cannot install real player in anyway?
<juano__> josh__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452170 please read that it may be helpful
<MasterShrek_> kuropon: well you will have more problems trying to run videos through wine than to fix the problems with your players
<MasterShrek_> !codecs | kuropon
<ubotu> kuropon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flummoxed`> wb MsMAxy
<MasterShrek_> kuropon: seen those links yet?
<cvd> i use the full path but dont work
<josh__> Juano!
<josh__> Im on there!
<josh__> But it does
<josh__> not
<josh__> let
<josh__> me
<josh__> download
<MasterShrek_> !enter
<josh__> real
<Pici> !enter | josh__
<josh__> player
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> josh__: please see above
<juano__> josh__: dont message like that please
<josh__> Well, read what I say?
<Pici> josh__: Well what error are you getting?
<josh__> I try to download
<josh__> off real.com/linux
<cvd> the path is /home/cvd/fretsonfire/fretsonfire.ib
<juano__> josh__: please place your questions and doubts in a whole line sentence
<josh__> nothing pops up to execute the download :S
<kuropon> MasterShrek_: Im new to linux.. Ive used CCCP for years. it's the best out there for windows.. I know how to work it >>
<cvd> bin
<noodlesgc> Is is possible to capture music that is being played through a myspace page?
<MasterShrek_> kuropon: yea but its not a linux program, so its probably not going to be the best solution
<juano__> josh__: http://forms.helixcommunity.org/helix/builds/?category=realplay-current
<josh__> why helix? :S
<josh__> im on ubuntu
<Pici> josh__: helixplayer is in the repositories.
<ptn107> cvd: is the bin set as executable?
<cvd> how to do that
<kuropon> MasterShrek_: I want 1 player to play everything.. mplayer isnt good for .mkv's and ogm's and vlc isnt good for soft subs...
<cvd> ?
<josh__> Not Found
<josh__> The requested URL /10742e7e1de269d4e018/helix/20071210/player_all-realplay_gtk_current-20071210-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586@rhel4/realplay-10.1.0.3797-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin was not found on this server.
<josh__> is what I got
<soundray> ptn107: it must be, if he can start it like he said above
<peppo> Odd-rationale, was it you that I spoke to earlier? I didn't find a way to reinstall grub using rescue. I tried running grub-installer in a terminal for the new disk, but it failed to start.
<justin_> mplayer plays mkvsd
<justin_> mkvs*
<RazzoRz> would speeding up my memory help out with the lag and the stuttering of WMP or Vlc in Innotek virtual box??
<ptn107> soundray: yeah true
<juano__> josh__: works fine here... but please follow what Pici says,
<josh__> JUano
<MasterShrek_> kuropon: to each his own, but like i said its going to be ugly to try and run your defautl media player through wine...icky i would never try and do it lol
<josh__> I'm trying to
<juano__> josh__: if it is in the repositories try grabbing it from there
<soundray> ptn107: I think the .bin extension is wrong, but I don't know how to put it to him...
<cvd> why its so much toruble to a simple launcher, cheese
<MasterShrek_> RazzoRz: probably not, why would you run videos in a vm anyway?
<josh__> I've searched for realplayer
<josh__> and nothing
<Pici> josh__: do you specifically need realplayer or just something to play real files?
<kuropon> MasterShrek_: than what is the purpose of WINE? >>
<Odd-rationale> peppo: Hmm. I'm sorry. I don't know how to do that. The only way i've done it was in a fresh install. You can ask around though.
<josh__> something to play .rm files,
<faintofhearts> Can anyone help me set up a virtual machine using vmplayer?
<faintofhearts> I'm not sure how I'm supposed to go about doing this.
<cvd> hey
<Pici> !medibuntu | josh__ and install the w32codecs package
<ubotu> josh__ and install the w32codecs package: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MasterShrek_> kuropon: for programs that you have no other option to run but under windows api, i woudlnt use it for day-to-day tasks, although it may work, its not really the best way to do it
<Pici> josh__: let me know if you have any questions about that
<RazzoRz> MasterShrek: well lets just say if one wanted too... just noticed that i lags... but in the older 6.10 it was smooth as silk, as well as networking videos.... i was flawless.,, now since the upgrade to 7.10 it just stuttering and laggy
<juano__> josh__: then i guess you don't really specifically need realplayer , u can use an alternative software / player for that
<josh__> Hrm, I found Helix player,
<josh__> shall I get that?
<juano__> josh__: if it fills your needs yes
<Pici> josh__: it doesnt hurt to try.
<josh__> I Just need a basic video player
<josh__> :)
<ptn107> cvd: did you get this game from sourceforge?
<RazzoRz> Josh: Go get VLC
<cvd> yes
<swisgard> juano__, thanks for the help.
<MasterShrek_> vlc ftw!
<juano__> swisgard: np!
<cvd> http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/
<josh__> it says it does not support
<ptn107> cvd: hang on im gonna install it and see if i have problems
<HyperDevil> is there maybe someone here who can help me with some jpgraph things?
<cvd> k
<Odd-rationale> peppo: Here's a link that I followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3350119&postcount=5
<josh__> Ok,
<josh__> I Have helix player,
<josh__> but it does not support RM
<Pici> josh__: Like I suggested earlier, you should install w32codecs off of the medibuntu repo.
<cvd> is this correct? Launcher: Type:Aplication, Command: /home/cvd/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire.bin
<josh__> How do I do that?
<josh__> I'm new to linux :(
<cvd> ?
<fargler> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sigma_kubuntu> has anyone here used synce with windows mobile 5 successfuly?
<fargler> josh
<fargler> from synaptic
<josh__> Link me please?
<Pici> fargler: w32codecs is in that?
<josh__> i'm in synaptics,
<josh__> what shall I search for/
<Pici> cvd: What are you trying to do? make a launcher to the installer? or the program instel?
<fargler> Pici: its kinda like a metapackage iirc
<juano__> josh__: did you try installing it and running an rm with it ?
<josh__> yes, Juano
<josh__> I did
<josh__> Fargler,
<josh__> what am I looking for?
<Odd-rationale> fargler: w32codecs are available in the medibuntu repos
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cvd> run the bin to play
<noodlesgc> http://myspacegrab.com/
<josh__> :S where can I get medibuntu
<josh__> thats all
<wols_> !medibuntu
<Pici> josh__: http://www.medibuntu.org
<juano__> im off, ill be back later, cya
<Pici> cvd: do you normally run the bin to play?
<cvd> yes
<mnemonica> ISSUE: Halpz! trying to ./config something and it poops on me. Do not want. Anyone got an idea as to exactly what is wrong?   Pastebin: --->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47698/
<cvd> in terminal i just do a ./frestonfire.bin and start to play
<josh__> says unable to lock the administration directoryu
<Pici> cvd: then you probably need to specify something like 'bash fretsonfire.bin' in your launcher
<josh__> Oh I done it
<josh__> now what?
<soundray> cvd: you have to get the case correct
<Pici> !xincludes | mnemonica
<ubotu> mnemonica: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<josh__> Pici, I done the GPG, & repositories,
<RazzoRz> Just installed xwinwrap,,, trying to run a dvd as a background,,,  i use this script for the screensaver and it works fine >"xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -a -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID"   now how do i make the dvd playback for this?
<cvd> i use the browse so i dont have to write anything
<josh__> what now?
<Pici> josh__: open synaptic, and click refresh
<mnemonica> Pici: Thank you much. I'll install those and we'll see what happens.
<josh__> now?
<Pici> josh__: *tries to not respond sarcastically* er, yes, now.
<benny269> I have 2 HDDs: 1 with Windows and 1 with Linux and I want to format and reinstall the Linux drive. What is the best way to do this? I was trying to format through Windows but the drive does not show up in My Computer. Any help?
<josh__> What shall I do now though?
<johannes__> anyone ever compiled a mac80211 on his pc? Please tell me
<Pici> josh__: search for w32codecs and then install it
<Odd-rationale> benny269: use a gparted livecd
<mnemonica> Pici: couldn't find xlibs-dev in synaptic... Got the other ones, though. Installing now.
<josh__> ok, then img ood to go yes?
<josh__> good*
<Txukie1982> hello all
<benny269> Odd-rationale: what would that do? I want to format the Linux drive to convert it to be able to hold Windows backup files
<Pici> josh__: yes, but I'm not sure if helixplayer takes advantage of those codecs, you may need to use totem or vlc
<tyronepolleri> hi my computer won't let me play any games at all i think the problem is opengl
<peppo> what would happen if I cat'd an Ubuntu Live CD ISO to a USB memory stick?
<josh__> Ok, thanks a lot Pici
<Txukie1982> peppo: would not work
<Pici> peppo: it wouldnt work, there are other ways to do that though.
<Pici> !install > peppo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<tyronepolleri> by the way i have an intel 965
<Odd-rationale> benny269: You mean you want to format your linux frive to ntfs or fat32?
<Odd-rationale> *drive
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: define any games
<tyronepolleri> Txukie1982: open arena, 3d chess
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: do you have 3D support?
<benny269> Odd-rationale: I assume NTFS?
<differentreality> how can I delete same lines of a file ? (I mean delete the second line.. so that there are no same lines in the text file)
<josh__> yay its working
<Kynlem> j #ypn
<Kynlem> lol
<RazzoRz> Just installed xwinwrap,,, trying to run a dvd as a background,,,  i use this script for the screensaver and it works fine >"xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -a -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID"   now how do i make the dvd playback for this?
<Odd-rationale> benny269: Sorry, you cannot install linux on a ntfs partition. however...
<kuropon> can anyone elaborate on this pls :If you wanna ask a question about MPlayer usage then please use pastebin.com or pastebin.ca and paste the complete commandline you use and the resulting output, then just post the webpage address you get back
<tyronepolleri> Txukie1982, i don't know i get : You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: go to a terminal and type glxinfo |grep direct
<wols_> Txukie1982: what videocard?
<cvd> :-(
<tyronepolleri> Txukie1982, direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<tyronepolleri> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Txukie1982> wols_: its not me its tyronepolleri and i think he has an intel i915
<Odd-rationale> benny269: If you install this: http://www.fs-driver.org/ you might be able to gain read and write access to your linux dirve.
<laizerox> hm
<laizerox> anyone can help with something?
<tyronepolleri> Txukie1982, i think it is not enabled how can i enable it?
<mamour> bonsoir
<RedHeron> Okay, getting this: bash (version 3.2-0ubuntu12~ppa1) will be upgraded to version 3.2-0ubuntu12~ppa1
<wols_> tyronepolleri: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> benny269: Warning, I have not tried it myself. So I cannot garuantee anything
<laizerox> i can't mount my ntfs disks
<RedHeron> Says it can't be authenticated.
<bcnl> does anyone have any suggestions to improving performance of Evolution with MS Exchange 2003?
<tclineks> how can i use the another dist's source for only select packages -- i'm trying apt-pinning but apt wants to use the other dist for many other packages as they're newer it in. any clues?
<bcnl> that isn't a suggestiong to not use exchange? :P
<tyronepolleri> wols_, what does that do? it gives me intel for video card
<wols_> tyronepolleri: that's good
<migm> Hi, I'm looking for some software that will allow me to record video from a cable TV feed and, if possible, allow streaming of that video over IP
<dinesh86> hey ppl i want to reorder the menu items of grub
<migm> is software like this available for one or the other ?
<bcnl> migm: myth-tv, vlc, ffmpeg
<laizerox> so no one can help me :/
<soundray> differentreality: still here?
<laizerox> hope google can
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: i have opened private ill help you over there
<migm> Myth-TV is just a PVR?
<TBotNik_u> Install help with alsa please
<differentreality> soundray, yes :)
<migm> or it does it all
<Pici> !ntfs | laizerox
<benny269> Odd-rationale: you misunderstand, I want to change that drive to a Windows backup and will install Linux on a new and different drive
<ubotu> laizerox: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<scales> hey all anyone recommend a good linux aim client that supports voice/video chats?
<Dr_willis> Mythtv can do more then what my pvr's can do. :)
<rd> Hi all... Just upgraded to Hardy... and having some troubles with Xgl/Compiz... Could anyone help?
<dinesh86> i want help in GRUB
<laizerox> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Odd-rationale> benny269: Oh I see! :) then..
<RedHeron> ANYONE: How do I find out which of the hundreds of servers a package is coming from so that I can grab a GPG key to authenticate the package?
<migm> including streaming?
<migm> cool
<bcnl> !evolution
<Pici> rd: Hardy 'support' in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> !grub | dinesh86
<ubotu> dinesh86: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bcnl> migm: how do you want to stream?
<rd> Thanks Pici
<tyronepolleri> wols_, then why is it not working? i have looked on the forums noone has anything like this
<bcnl> like to what clients?
<laizerox> pici ty ;)
<rd> On my way there...
<soundray> differentreality: to eliminate duplicate lines in a file called foo, do 'j="init" ; cat foo | while read i ; do test $i == $j ; j=$i ; done'
<soundray> differentreality: sorry, trying again
<migm> bcnl: I don't follow, over IP
<tyronepolleri> Txukie1982, yeah i am in there
<dinesh86> ubotu: nope ! i want to to just the change the order of the menu
<soundray> differentreality: to eliminate duplicate lines in a file called foo, do 'j="init" ; cat foo | while read i ; do test $i == $j || echo $i ; j=$i ; done'
<wols_> tyronepolleri: as Txukie1982 asked you: what does glxinfo say?
<migm> bcnl: How else?
<bcnl> migm: IP is just the network protocol
<bcnl> do you want to just make the files available over a network share
<migm> bcnl: Yes, i'm looking for the software that will allow the streaming
<bcnl> do you want to stream as a mpeg
<migm> bcnl: No, live yes as mpeg
<bcnl> quicktime?
<tyronepolleri> wols_, direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<tyronepolleri>  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<cvd> any clue?
<bcnl> do you want the ability to skip through the stream
<soundray> differentreality: if you don't mind your lines being sorted, you can just do 'cat foo | sort | uniq'
<bcnl> etc etc
<predaeus> dinesh86, ubotu is a bot. There is a text config file where you can change order, but if you mess this up it will prevent you from booting into Ubuntu.
<migm> bcnl: Whatever streaming will work.. I'm not aware of the differences between mpeg streaming and others
<soundray> differentreality: argh, I take it all back now
<differentreality> soundray, hmm i c :)  one question though.. what does j="init" do exactly??
<bcnl> ffmpeg-server will allow you to stream out the mpeg without the cost of having a player on the server, or even a gui
<migm> bcnl: But if possible.. having it available LIVE is what im looking for
<Odd-rationale> benny269: Yes, you need the gparted liveCD: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ Download, burn image to disk, then boot from it. From there you can edit your partitions in the your harddrives. Just select the linux drive, delete all the partition by selecting them one by one, then create a new ntfs partition.
<migm> bcnl: How intensive is it in terms of hardware?
<soundray> differentreality: initiates the variable j with a value that is unlikely to be equal to the first line in your file
<bcnl> migm: streaming http is "easy" with ffmpeg
<bcnl> ffmpeg.sf.net
<bcnl> read the docs, it's quite neat
<migm> im looking at it now
<migm> what about mythtv?
<rontana> hello, how do you get rid of compiz without losing the window manager?
<migm> hardware intensive?
<dinesh86> hey is it menu.lst
<migm> this box will be doing nothing but this with a ubuntu install
<ivan_> hi, i have to link a comport in my wine dir to ttyUSB0, in my cat /dev/ there is no ttyUSB0 why does dmesg report that?
<differentreality> soundray, what if line1 is equal to line 100  ?
<bcnl> migm: not very inensive, no
<soundray> differentreality: question: do your duplicates always succeed one another? Or do you want to eliminate duplicates, even if there are other lines in between?
<dinesh86> predaeus:is it menu.lst file ?
<ConstyXIV> is there anything like automator for osx in linux?
<migm> bcnl: 512 meg p4 1.8ghz?
<migm> radeon AGP card
<wols_> bcnl: the encoding can be
<laizerox> !ntfs
<predaeus> dinesh86, yes, make a backup and be sure of what you change is right before applying anything to your system.
<wols_> nullpuppy: will work fine
<differentreality> soundray, heh exactly that.. other lines might exist in between
<bcnl> migm: more than enough horsepower
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bcnl> I used to stream several V4L interfaces on a old PII 700
<bcnl> migm: http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffserver-doc.html
<soundray> differentreality: does the order of the lines in the output matter?
<predaeus> dinesh86, I recommend looking on the web for info if you are not familiar with this type of things.
<benny269> Odd-rationale: is there any way to completely reformat the Linux drive (no partitions), ideally from Windows?
<differentreality> soundray,  no
<Odd-rationale> benny269: yes, the way I just told you ^
<dinesh86> ya i made a backup.is just rearrange of lines enough?
<migm> bcnl: thank you :)
<migm> will look into all of this
<differentreality> soundray,  but I don't want thems orted
<Odd-rationale> benny269: Sorry, wait.
<differentreality> soundray,  *sorted
<bcnl> migm: good, now do you know anything about evolution?
<bcnl> :P
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<bcnl> Evolution is incredibly slow when connecting to a exchange 2003 server
<Odd-rationale> benny269: No, there is no good way to do it from Windows.
<bcnl> it's the last hurdle to me converting about 20 of my desktops to ubuntu
<migm> bcnl: My biology degree wouldnt be much good without knowing about evolution
<migm> :)
<bcnl> :P
<wols_> bcnl: outlook+wine (seriously)
<bcnl> wols_: really?
<bcnl> that'd still require a windows install (I do own all the licenses, but I'd like to completely step away from them)
<dinesh86> u ther predaeu ?
<soundray> differentreality: okay, then you have to go through the file line-by-line, each time checking whether the same line has been issued previously
<differentreality> hmm
<differentreality> yes :/
<wols_> bcnl: wine
<laizerox> thanks to anyone who helped me :)
<benny269> Odd-rationale: ok is there any other way of doing it without burning software to CD? I want to do it immediately
<n215> whats the best GUI web design app for ubuntu ?
<Txukie1982> has anyone had problems running wine +wow?? crashes for me after accepting the license
<Odd-rationale> benny269: You can create a liveUSB.
<Odd-rationale> gparted
<wols_> bcnl: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=34
<bcnl> wols_: Error, IOPL Not enabled
<wols_> bcnl: where do you get this error?
<Odd-rationale> benny269: wait, actuall, do you still have the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<peppo> hm. I'm trying to do "mount -o loop ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso /mount/point" but it errors out with "mount: Not a directory". can the ISO have been corrupted at download?
<bcnl> wols_: when I right clicked on Outlook.exe and chose open with Wine
<tyronepolleri> hello my 3d acceleration is not working i have an intel 965 can anyone help me?
<Txukie1982> does /mount/point actually exist?
<Pici> peppo: '/mount/point' is just an example, you need to provide a real mountpoint to mount to
<peppo> Txukie1982, that's just what I wrote here, actual path I used exists on my system. sorry for being unclear :)
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: have you done what i asked on private
<Pici> peppo: like make a folder in /media or similar for it
<Odd-rationale> benny269: ?
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, yes and i answered allready in the private
<zitsep> hi! I've made a file in my home directory with this command: "echo blah >file1.txt" but when i do "ls -l file1.txt" it says that the rights are "-rw-r--r--" how is this possible? I still can write the file. shouldnt it be -rw-rw-r-- ?
<ivan_> where is my ttyUSB0 it is not in /dev/ dmesg reports ttyUSB0
<dinesh81> i want help from GRUB specialist !
<Txukie1982> peppo: it should work if folder /mount/point exists
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: i dont see your answer
<nomic> ping
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: its ok just paste here the answer
<nomic> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Odd-rationale> dinesh81: /join #grub
<Txukie1982> lol
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<tyronepolleri>  (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<scales> anyone suggest a good aim voice/video chat client for linux?
<peppo> Txukie1982, the mount point exists. I just mounted another ISO. I believe this .iso is probably corrupt...
<soundray> differentreality: I can't solve that quickly. Perhaps ask in #bash
<Flash> hi people!
<Flash> is anyone online?
<Flash> i need some help
<soundray> Flash: no
<Pici> Flash: just 1282 people idling here.
<Flash> :))
<Flash> ok bro
<Flash> :))
<soundray> yeah sis
<wols_> !enter | flash
<Txukie1982> peppo: maybe then i dont know if there is a checksum try using it
<ubotu> flash: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<differentreality> soundray,  yes.. tnx anyway :))
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: ok so no errors there
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: you running gutsy?
<peppo> Txukie1982, it was downloaded as ASCII I believe
<zitsep> help me pls with this: i did "echo blah >text.txt" then "ls -l text.txt" and it says i cannot write the file "-rw-r--r--" how could it be? I just writed it and i can edit it with editor and save despite of this...
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, yes
<Flash> does anyone know how to solve a SATA hdd recognition problem?
<dinesh86> thanx odd-rationale
<Txukie1982> peppo: ftp?
<compengi> i got a little problem mounting a floppy drive, it has a very important file, that's why i'm struggling to get it. well the floppy first got mounted the file appeared but i couldn't copy it. i removed the floppy then inserted again the file was gone but in the disk size, i can see the file size still there. any idea how to get it?
<peppo> Txukie1982, yup. gftp sucks :/
<Odd-rationale> dinesh86: np
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: and do you have the 3D effects and stuff? the eye candy?
<soundray> zitsep: it's not saying that you can't write the file
<Roland123> hi. i'm trying to connect to a nfs share on another ubuntu machine, but during mounting i get an error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on... etc. i cannot figure out what the problem is
<sint> hey, i was away for one week. now i'm back and i've started my laptop and its running on half of the usual speed. the cpu is running on 1,2ghz instead of 2ghz all the time. anyone know what i can do!?
<zitsep> soundray: oh really? so it's not 1. root 2. user 3. group?
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, yes i have compiz working with emerald i turn them off to run the games but they still don;t work
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: do you use glx or aiglx?
<soundray> zitsep: no, it's user-group-world.
<ZeroZiat> Helloes people, I have probby with Wine, they told me to come here, the problem is wine freezes when I run it and no input is accepted anymore until a cold-reboot. Any ideas?
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, but to make them work i had to ignore my video card from a blacklist somewhere i don't remeber well
<zitsep> soundray: ah! ok thank you very much!
<zitsep> bye!
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, i don't know i think glx but i am not sure
<Flash> does anyone know how to solve a SATA hdd recognition problem? kernel panic fs type unknown....
<Txukie1982> glx is pretty crap with other apps
<Txukie1982> what does the games say when u try to run them tyronepolleri?
<Neophos> Is there a list over recommended graphics cards to use with Ubuntu somewhere I can check for reference?
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, how can i che which one i am using
<Txukie1982> Neophos: anything with the word nvidia on it ;)
<compengi> Seveas, hi
<Neophos> Txukie1982: Heh, thanks, I'll try one of those then
<Roland123> does anyone have experience with NFS shares?
<soundray> Neophos: Intel has the best open source support.
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep -i glx
<soundray> !nfs | Roland123
<ubotu> Roland123: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Flash> does anyone know how to solve a SATA hdd recognition problem? kernel panic fs type unknown....
<arvin_> hi...is there anyway to install internet explorer through wine?
<soundray> Roland123: read this ^^ and then as specifically
<Txukie1982> arvin_: ies4linux
<ZeroZiat> Helloes people, I have probby with Wine, they told me to come here, the problem is wine freezes when I run it and no input is accepted anymore until a cold-reboot. Any ideas?
<Txukie1982> arvin_: google that
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2612/ that gives me the game
<soundray> Flash: it's not a HDD recognition problem
<Txukie1982> ZeroZiat: what app you running?
<ConstyXIV> arvin_, ies4linux
<Flash> soundray: Than what is it bro? i`m stuck for like 3 days... no ideea what to do
<soundray> Flash: if Linux can determine that there is a file system (even if it's unknown), then it can read the HDD
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, now i am sure i have glx
<soundray> Flash: when/where do you get this message?
<ZeroZiat> Txukie1982: Well, it's dwarfort.exe, Dwarf Fortress, a game, in the page it says it runs perfect with Wine, there was this time I was using wine with it, Wine crashed and then it didn't work anymore even installing and reinstalling from Add/Remove.
<Flash> soundray: when I try to boot the system.
<soundray> Flash: can you boot from a live CD?
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, and this is what i got from cat /var... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2613/
<Flash> soundray: yes
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: well that is probably the problem
<soundray> Flash: can you mount the root filesystem when you're on the live CD?
<Flash> soundray: yes
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: even if you disconnect compiz and start emerald instead
<Neophos> Is there any known problems for an ATI Radeon to use with Ubuntu?
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: glx is gonna be there on the way
<soundray> Flash: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst pls
<Txukie1982> Neophos: i have one and hate it
<ConstyXIV> Neophos, model numbers help
<riotkittie> Neophos: depends on the specific card, i'd guess.
<soundray> Flash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the URL please
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, so what can i do i don't get you.
<ptn107> cvd: im still working on it i think i found the problem, fixing it sucks though
<Neophos> Ah, sorry, intergrated X1250
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: i think your card should work with AIGLX
<cvd> oh ok thanks
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, how can i change is it in the repositories?
<Txukie1982> which is fairly better than GLX
<truz_`24> can sdparm show me if a sata drive is in UMDA mode?
<benny269> Odd-rationale: yes I do still have the Ubuntu LiveCD, can I use that?
<Flash> soundray: can u give me a link to the tux tool to read my ext3 without having to reboot?
<kazol_> My system crashed and displayed the login prompt several times and once fully crashed with the keyboard lights blinking-how do I determine what went wrong?
<soundray> Flash: oh, you're in Windows now?
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: i dont know the whole procedure but should be fairly easy to find on the net
<Flash> soundray: yes... unfortunately :(
<ZeroZiat> Txukie1982: Did my last answer to you get to you?
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, did you see the http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2613/
<ptn107> cvd: whats going on is that the game is assuming that the python libraries are in the same folder that your running the bin file from, so if you run the FretsOnFire.bin from within the folder it works, but if your running the FretsOnFire.bin from your /home/USER/Desktop folder its assuming the libraries are in /home/USER/Desktop
<ptn107> cvd: im trying to export LD_LIBRARY_PATH with the proper location, but the games just hanging for me
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: no, let me check
<benny269> Can someone help me format an Ubuntu drive clean so it can be used to backup Windows files (not sure if this means it should be NTFS or FAT32?)
<mnemonica> Meh... Well now ./config is working... But when I use make (or sudo make) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47715/   What does that mean?
<soundray> Flash: let me tell you what I suspect. The kernel in your /boot/grub/menu.lst gets a root= option that points to a wrong partition. I was going to suggest replacing root=/dev/sdX in the #kopt line with a UUID. I think this would best be done from a live CD.
<ChrisZaun> When I burn a DVD using gnomebaker it wont play on my Home dvd player ...player accepts dvd-r
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: you load GLX module and AIGLX which is included in xorg
<cvd> the problem is the game or linux?
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, what does that mean?
<soundray> Flash: you can try mounting it with ext2fsd of course, but I think you will have to reboot Windows anyway.
<Txukie1982> tyronepolleri: do not load the glx module in xorg.conf
<tyronepolleri> Txukiel1982, i am sorry but i don't know how to that can you tell me please
<ptn107> cvd: game, its just not designed to run from a shortcut because that messes with the path of the files it needs
<soundray> Flash: sorry I can't hold your hand through it, but I'm sure you'll find someone else to help you.
<cvd> all this problem for just a 'shortcut'
<cvd> oh ok
<Flash> soundray: lookhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47717/
<Flash> soundray:  look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47717/
<kazol_> My system crashed and displayed the login prompt several times and once fully crashed with the keyboard lights blinking-how do I determine what went wrong?
<Flash> soundray: I used a tool to get the file... and my sda4 is the drive i use...
<Flash> soundray:  sorry it took so long :P
<SuicideSalmon> does anyone know how to mix the devilspie transparent background with the xscreensaver matrix screensaver background?
<gordonjcp> SuicideSalmon: mix in what way?
<mnemonica> Anyone?
<CaBlGuY> !cinalerra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinalerra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<soundray> Flash: try this one instead (sda4 replaced with the uuid): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47718/
<CaBlGuY> thanks gordonjcp
<soundray> Flash: good luck, have to go shopping before closing time.
<Flash> soundray:  i think it was this way before and didn`t work
<SuicideSalmon> gordonjcp, I want the matrix screensaver background (which I've got running), and I then want the terminal on top of that. At the minute, I've got the matrix working, and when I open the terminal it's on top of the nautilus desktop (which it opens in its own window)
<soundray> Flash: does recovery mode work?
<Flash> soundray: nope... nothing :(
<Flash> soundray: can u give me a mail or something so we can talk later then?
<soundray> Flash: okay, then you have to run blkid from a live CD and fill in the correct UUID for your root fs
<pdlnhrd> what is the easiest way to deterimine the version you are running from the command line?
<soundray> Flash: I'll stay logged on and will ping you when I'm back.
<Flash> soundray: don`t know how to :(
<mnemonica> repeat: Meh... Well now ./config is working... But when I use make (or sudo make) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47715/   What does that mean? Anyone?
<ZeroZiat> I guess I have no other thing to do...
<ZeroZiat> Txukie1982: Well, it's dwarfort.exe, Dwarf Fortress, a game, in the page it says it runs perfect with Wine, there was this time I was using wine with it, Wine crashed and then it didn't work anymore even installing and reinstalling from Add/Remove.
<soundray> Flash: running blkid in a terminal will tell you all the UUIDs of all filesystems
<soundray> Flash: really need to leave now. See you later
<Flash> soundray: oh ok then :D
<Flash> soundray: i`ll try it bro... cheers and nice shopping :P
<tyronepolleri> please does anyone know how to do load the glx module in xorg.conf so that i only use AIGLX
<Illuvatar> hello
<Illuvatar> je suis de retour
<Illuvatar> depuis le live cd
<pdlnhrd> how can i tell what version i am running from the command line
<dgjones> !version | pdlnhrd
<ubotu> pdlnhrd: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<wols_> !version
<Pici> !fr | Illuvatar
<ubotu> Illuvatar: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pdlnhrd> can i move from 6.10 to 7.10?
<RazzoRz> Just installed xwinwrap,,, trying to run a dvd as a background,,,  i use this script for the screensaver and it works fine >"xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -a -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID"   now how do i make the dvd playback for this?
<Pici> pdlnhrd: not without going through 7.04
<unop> oui, il n'y a pas ici personne qui parle le francais
<remote_matrix> Q. Does anyone know how i can turn on my CPU fan to always on?
<tyronepolleri> how can i load the glx module in xorg.conf so that i only use AIGLX
<tyronepolleri> ?
<unop> whatever happened to justfuckinggoogleit.com ?
<Pici> !ohmy | unop
<ubotu> unop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ptn107> cvd: ok I got the game to change paths but it keeps freezing my x session, you can try as well and see if yours runs or freezes,  the shortcut should be      export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/phil/FretsOnFire/ && /home/phil/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire.bin LD_LIBRARY_PATH          if your session freezes just CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart it
<Pici> !jfgi | unop
<ubotu> unop: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sebrock_> when I want to check my CPU usage is generally use "top". However, I have a core 2 duo. First it says Cpu(s): 25% and lower it lists all active applications. Ans CPU usage is always double there. which one should I look at
<sebrock_> got SMP kenerel
<ptn107>  cvd: change your folder to point to where you installed the game
<rmaj> ubuntu failed me again
<wols_> tyronepolleri: in the Module section   a Load "glx"
<unop> pici, hey, its a valid domainname with a good cause .. :)
<acee1235> i just installed kubuntu 7.10 enables repositories updated and my sound died i tried the kubuntu channel but no one could help other than telling me formatting is not the answer
<wols_> !fail rmaj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail rmaj - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> unop: That sort of language is not welcome here.
<pdlnhrd> why can't i apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade from 6.10 to 7.4  ?
<cvd> can i create a luncher to run an alias in the terminal?
<rmaj> wols_: ubuntu takes too long to shut the fuck down
<Pici> pdlnhrd: Because that upgrade path is not supported.
<unop> pici .. i didnt create the hostname
<Pici> !ohmy | rmaj
<ubotu> rmaj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pdlnhrd> Pici:  what is the best path?
<unop> pici ... so i cant obviously apologise for what it is called
<ActySofts> ok, so I thought I'd check to see how KDE runs here, I didn't really like it (too used to Gnome to switch now), and I want to get rid of it, but....I have about 200 packages to remove one by one, isn't there an easier way?
<Pici> unop: You dont even need to mention it.
<rmaj> if user presses power button 82423 times, then he probably wants like "the f*** turn the **** down already, before my UPS dies", but nooo, why implement this
<Pici> pdlnhrd: Sorry, I misread
<tyronepolleri> wols_, i can't find the module section where is it?
<RedHeron> Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to the letter, I am failing to be able to recompile.
<n215> smoke crack
<crweb> rmaj: try holding the button down.
<Pici> rmaj: censoring yourself doesnt fool anyone here. Theres no need to use that sort of language at all.
<Pici> !upgrade | pdlnhrd
<ubotu> pdlnhrd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rmaj> crweb: wow, that IS better then waiting for UPS to die
<ptn107> cvd: you can try
<pdlnhrd> Pici:  this is a remote server... i am trying to upgrade... i don't have a gui interface
<Pici> pdlnhrd: please read that.
<erisco> I am using ubuntu 7.10... when I try to use gnome's logout gui gnome hangs. How can I either A) fix this problem or B) logout using the terminal (I don't want to reboot)
<ptn107> cvd: i cant even get a regular file shortcut to run it
<Pici> pdlnhrd: Okay, still, read it. There are instructions for doing Server upgrades as well.
<ptn107> cvd: id email the developers and ask
<cvd> its say something about a child
<pdlnhrd> Pici:  i see it thanks
<CaBlGuY> whats the command for opening the etc/apt/sources.list file?
<crweb> rmaj: connect your UPS usb/serial cable to your pc and use the power tools to autoshut you down like youare suppose to ;)
<remote_matrix> Q. Does anyone know how i can turn on my CPU fan to always on?
<acee1235> no sound aficionados on ?
<rmaj> crweb: I did shutdown -h now   and yet it took tooo long
<stillboy> remote: plug it in to the ps :P
<RedHeron> ANYONE WHO CAN HELP: Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to the letter, I am failing to be able to recompile.
<remote_matrix> stillboy very cleaver idea
<crweb> rmaj: not sure what your problem is then. Maybe a larger UPS, or don't wait so long, or unplug some items from ups
<rmaj> there should be something that if it takes longer then 30 sec (or use press button 5 times) then kill -9 all processes,  if it takes over 60 sec or user pressed power button 10 times then  just sync, umount and reboot, and if over 300 sec or 20 times then just shutdown
<CaBlGuY> Q: whats the command for opening the etc/apt/sources.list file?
<rmaj> crweb: problem: Ubuntu waites too long for processes to gracefully terminate, when Im in a hurry
<crweb> rmaj: which would be the same thing as holding down the power button.
<rmaj> CaBlGuY: in example  nano file_name  or any other text editor
<Pici> rmaj: Perhaps you should be looking at the other terminal windows to see whats taking too long.
<jpeach> CaBlGuY: any text editor can open it.
<rmaj> CaBlGuY: instead it adds  unmount + sync
<rmaj> crweb: ^
<crweb> rmaj: you have to unumount + sync, other wise you might aswell hold the power button down
<rmaj> crweb: and it tries kill -9
<acee1235> after much tinkering open sound works for system sound and sound test but not for amarok or xine any ideas on a fix?
<proqesi> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pici> rmaj: And doing a hard shutdown is not recommended, uncleanly unmounting your drives is going to lead to issues.
<ActySofts> ok, so I thought I'd check to see how KDE runs here, I didn't really like it (too used to Gnome to switch now), and I want to get rid of it, but....I have about 200 packages to remove one by one, isn't there an easier way?
<CaBlGuY> rwaj just need to open the text file to edit it..
<remote_matrix> so no one knows how to turn on the freakin CPU FAN ?
<rmaj> crweb: how I was supposed to do umount + sync  when no monitor
<jpeach> CaBlGuY:  However, you will have to be root to save any changes
<rmaj> Pici: that is my point O_o
<CaBlGuY> jpeach,  yea, kinda knew that..
<Pici> remote_matrix: you may be able to echo a 1 to a file in /proc, but you'll need to look for yourself which one.  Probably something in your acpi
<CaBlGuY> so it would be sudo whatever..
<rmaj> Pici: to allow user to   1) kill all  2) kill -9  3) sync+umount+shutdown   when user keeps pressing power button
<macd> I see flash 9r115 in the repos but gutsy still wants to install r48, (which also has the md5 bug) but manually installing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb works fine
<crweb> rmaj: so.. change the powerbutton script?
<remote_matrix> Pici thanks lemmie see which one
<tyronepolleri> how can i deactivated GLX to use instead AIGLX in the xorg.conf ?
<rmaj> crweb: I guess this is the way to implement this
<Pici> CaBlGuY: something like sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  or just use the gui in System>administration>software sources
<ping> what do you have to do to get videos to work on the internet
<jpeach> CaBlGuy: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Budda|> How do I make the Cube thing come up?
<CaBlGuY> Pici ok, thanks..
<crweb> rmaj: don't see to many non-monitor desktop users out there. so yes, i would suspect that having to edit a config would be nessicary.
<CaBlGuY> gedit.. HTAT'S IT!C :P
<migm> ah dangit.. ubuntu cd is hanging on "local boot scripts" any ideas how to fix?
<CaBlGuY> thanks guys..
<rmaj> crweb: most users dont have monitor
<rmaj> crweb: once the power is down
<telexicon> Can you recommend a good way to create a custom installer? I want to run a script
<ping> budda hold ctrl + alt  then click your mouse
<crweb> rmaj: they don't?
<Budda|> ping: that done nothing?
<crdlb> tyronepolleri: glxinfo|grep direct
<rmaj> crweb: yes, many UPS can't hold pc and monitor at once
<Pici> !ccsm | Budda|
<ubotu> Budda|: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<migm> crap.. will ubuntu work with a 32 meg video card?
<Budda|> Pici: Done that
<rmaj> migm: yes
<Ganjistus> burpuntui works against
<migm> seems to be hanging on boot after local boot scripts
<Budda|> Pici: I'm asking how I make it show up, like whats the shortcut keys
<crdlb> Budda|: join #compiz-fusion
<Pici> Budda|: Then have you changed your settings to enable the cube? The keybindings for that are in the last tab for the desktop cube rotation thing.
<migm> rmaj: it complains about not having drivers and hving to run in low resolution.. then hangs after i hit continue on that line
<crweb> rmaj: oh i see what you mean. Yes, that would make it difficult. but you should look into the ups power tools.
<Budda|> ahk
<tyronepolleri> crdlb,direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<tyronepolleri> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect that is what i get
<ping> do you have enough desktops to create a cube
<rmaj> migm: then its problem with driver etc.  please report a bug on lnchpad
<rmaj> bug | migm
<rmaj> !bug | migm
<ubotu> migm: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> ping: if you dont it puts it on a 'sheet' that rotates.
<crdlb> tyronepolleri: pastebin the output of: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<migm> ah you know what
<migm> it'll let me get to a terminal
<migm> if i alt f2 to it
<crweb> rmaj: you could probably write your own ups shutdown script to take care of most stuff for you.
<Box|UK> my graphics card is a tad bad i cant  have a cube effect or any lol
<rmaj> crweb: I think it would be cool to implemenet that multiply pressing power butto have effect like sysrq+u etc
<Sir-Integra> hey guys, i'm using the grep command "grep -w 'index 1' genmonster.txt
<ping> tyrone how do you get the videos on the internet
<Sir-Integra> but i want it to output to a file
<Sir-Integra> here's the thing, i'll be doing index 2, index 3
<rmaj> crweb: but can the ups scripts be executed while system is going down
<crweb> rmaj: would be cool, but for the most part, powerbutton is one of those things that can be fought for between OS and bios.
<Sir-Integra> i need it to write to the same file, just paste one after another
<Sir-Integra> does anyone know how i could do that?
<acee1235> <is formatting system
<Ganjistus> gnome is working
<Pici> rmaj: Perhaps you should decrease the number of services that are running, to make it shut down faster.
<Ganjistus> i think it works
<Ganjistus> heh
<tyronepolleri> crdlb, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2614/
<rmaj> crweb: perhaps it should be implemented in kernel.. if user keeps prssing power button then execute sysrq instead just calling APIC hook
<tyronepolleri> there it is
<acee1235> back to windows for now
<rmaj> Pici: hmm I need my serers to develop on
<crdlb> tyronepolleri: ah, you're using Xgl, uninstall that: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<Pici> rmaj: Right, but perhaps some services (like bluetooth) are running that you dont need.
<crweb> rmaj: shutting down is a userspace process..
<ping> thanks tyrone you know who this is right
<crdlb> tyronepolleri: there's no reason to use that on intel
<Pici> rmaj: I think you're asking for trouble if you want to shutdown any other way.
<rmaj> Pici: I want to kill -9 all, if regular shutdown takes too long.. its users decission if he presses power button 10 times in a row
<super-6-1_desk> hello can anyone run me through of how to install a plugin for Compiz fusion?
<Pici> rmaj: Then submit a bug report or something.
<rmaj> btw, how to have desktop rendered via OpenGL, with all the cool 3d effects? Im on propertiray nvidia driver, amd64 7.10
<tyronepolleri> crdlb, i think it still is not working let me restart and try
<pdlnhrd> root
<crdlb> tyronepolleri: yeah, log out
<rmaj> Pici: u think its a good idea?
<Pici> rmaj: personally, no.
<pdlnhrd> oops
<crweb> rmaj: you are suppose to install ups scripts to start shutdown at certian % power. then you wouldn't have to worry about taking to long.
<cvd> the launcher now work
<super-6-1_desk> is there a channel for Compiz fusion?
<crdlb> super-6-1_desk: #compiz-fusion
<RedHeron> ANYONE WHO CAN HELP: Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to the letter, I am failing to be able to recompile. PLEASE HELP.
<crweb> rmaj: if your shutdown hangs for that long. You need to investigate what is causing the hang and fix it ;)
<ZeroZiat> Oh hello there peoples, my problem is the same from yesterday man_in_shack told me to blame Ubuntu still that doesn't help.
<rmaj> crweb: the shutdown process itself was too long
<super-6-1_desk> thanks
<ZeroZiat> Helloes people, I have probby with Wine, they told me to come here, the problem is wine freezes when I run it and no input is accepted anymore until a cold-reboot. Any ideas?
<cvd> can some one explain me whatis the -c in this, sh -c "cd /home/cvd/FretsOnFire && ./FretsOnFire"
<rmaj> btw, how to have desktop rendered via OpenGL, with all the cool 3d effects? Im on propertiray nvidia driver, amd64 7.10
<mnemonica> When I use make (or sudo make) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47715/   What does that mean? What's wrong?
<unop> cvd.. -c denotes command to run
<odla> how long are the regular releases supported?
<mnemonica> I've already successfully done ./config
<cvd> ok
<srccode> im having a probelm in ubuntu 7.10.  when I use option "phys dev" in xorg conf the evdev driver crashes xserver, whereas kbd or mouse using the same phys dev works fine... any ideas why evdev says it can't find the device when the kbd/mouse drivers do?
<rmaj> why ubuntu shows me some gayass dialog instead shutting down, when I press shutdown power button - and when to configure it?
<mace33> hi everyone
<dwxreaper> tutorial for mounting windows shares?
<mnemonica> Anyone....?
<dwxreaper> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dwxreaper> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ganjistus> !ganja shares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ganja shares - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Flash: ping
<Ganjistus> !distributed.met
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distributed.met - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flash> soundray: HI man, back already? :D
<MasterShrek_> Ganjistus: please play with the bot in a pm
<bobgill> rmaj: try system > preferences > power settings
<soundray> Flash: the cold sped me up
<Flash> soundray:  heh.. i know how u feel my friend
<rmaj> bobgill: whre I find this in KDE menu / what is the programm
<mace33> I have a strange problem... My Gnome desktop background keeps on resetting everytime I login.  Anyone know what the problem might be?
<Budda|> Is there any way to force an update on a driver?
<Flash> soundray:  ok look i changed to the UUID and still nothing
<lolo> french people here?
<Pici> !fr | lolo
<ubotu> lolo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Flash> soundray: and did a blkid and nothing happened :P
<soundray> Flash: did you check that the UUID that your menu.lst features for /dev/sda4 matches the real one
<Tomterer> how do I cound the amount of lines in a file? something like grepping for \n?
<soundray> Flash: oh, it's sudo blkid, I should have said
<Chousuke> Tomterer: wc -l file
<Flash> soundray:  i did blkid as roo anyway
<Sir-Integra> does anyone know a tool that can sort this txt file by item id? from 1 - 500 http://www.jakeculpin.net/NGX-Genmonstah.txt
<soundray> Flash: and nothing happened?
<RedHeron> FOR ANYONE WHO CAN HELP: Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to the letter, I am failing to be able to recompile. PLEASE HELP.
<Flash> soundray:  i`m gonna do that UUID thing now again...
<remote_matrix> ok ladies, so does anyone know anything about acpi/fan ? or anything my cpu fan is constantly OFF
<Flash> soundray:  nope nothing happened... it just went to a clear line
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: check your BIOS?
<magnetron> Sir-Integra: "404 File not founi"
<Sir-Integra> hm
<Sir-Integra> hold on
<Budda|> Is there any way to force an update on a driver? My wireless network card doesn't work right in ubuntu: The signal strength stays at around 70%, and it randomly disconnects, and sometimes doesn't connect at all. However, when in windows, it works fine
<remote_matrix> redheron what about my bios ?
<soundray> Flash: sorry, I think you do have a SATA incompatibility after all
<Blinkiz> I need to run a program as a specific group. I know I can use the "sg" command but am looking for a tool where I can specify both the user and group. Like "niklas:users". Is it possible?
<mnemonica> Am I asking the wrong question?
<bobgill> rmaj: It shold be in the KDE Control Centre, titled Power Management I believe
<buddhaboy> hey ikonia: you there?
<Sir-Integra> trynow
<Sir-Integra> forgot to put it in my public_html dir
<Flash> soundray:  is there any way to fix it? :((
<odla> how long are the regular releases supported?
<remote_matrix> in my bios settings i dont have an option to control the fan or anything.... here is the interesting thing, it turns off right before grub
<mace33> It was working great until I remove my .gnome and .gconf directories a while back.
<rmaj> bobgill: kde contorll center is broken in KDE
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: that's where you can usually check to see if a setting is on or off... then you can start investigating things, tracing it forward through the startup process to see what's turning it off?
<Budda|>  Is there any way to force an update on a driver? My wireless network card doesn't work right in ubuntu: The signal strength stays at around 70%, and it randomly disconnects, and sometimes doesn't connect at all. However, when in windows, it works fine
<Sir-Integra> magnetron - work for you now?
<mace33> They are there now.  But somehow my desktop background resets everytime I login to my desktop.  It's very annoying.
<RedHeron> FOR ANYONE WHO CAN HELP: Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to the letter, I am failing to be able to recompile. I am using Gutsy on an AMD64 and the instructions are WRONG. PLEASE HELP.
<remote_matrix> redheron im a bit of a n00b, by bios u mean the main options on the computer CMOS?
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: before startup, right.
<rmaj> RedHeron: get a real operating system, it seems here mot things are broken
<Budda|>  Is there any way to force an update on a driver? My wireless network card doesn't work right in ubuntu: The signal strength stays at around 70%, and it randomly disconnects, and sometimes doesn't connect at all. However, when in windows, it works fine
<rmaj> * most
<remote_matrix> redheron like i said, there is no option for controlling the fan
<RedHeron> rmaj: Ubuntu works fine, but not when the instructions are wrong.
<Sir-Integra> Budda| are you using broadcom wireless adapater by any chance?
<magnetron> Sir-Integra: you should use a scripting utility, like perl, python or guile. for that syntax, something LISP-similar would suit. Guile is.
<Budda|> Sir-Integra: No
<CoolSoul> hey guys
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: when you first start the computer, is it running?
<Sir-Integra> magnetron - i'm useless at coding.. but thanks anyway :/
<Budda|> Sir-Integra: DLink
<remote_matrix> redheron yes sir, it runs but right before i get to grub it stops running
<bobgill> rmaj: sorry, I am not a KDE user, then I wouldn't know :(
<Zionad_> Budda: ONe second, i have a program that might help you!
<Ganjistus> heh
<Budda|> ...
<Flash> soundray: u there?
<Ganjistus> is there a gui out to map samba shares to /mnt/sharename
<Ganjistus> because command lines sux
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: sounds like there is an option to turn it off in the CMOS because grub is the first thing to run.
<CoolSoul> I got a problem with an Acer Aspire 5050 64 bits. My wifi doesn't work and when I get to the network manager the option to activate the wifi doesn't appear. :(
<soundray> Flash: yes, thinking
<remote_matrix> redheron there is no option in the CMOS... what should i do?
<N`Kr1pt> hi, how can I get 4 virtual desktops instead of the default 2 on ubuntu?
<Flash> soundray: let me tell u something else :)
<RdWings19> do Ubuntu (Gnome) and Kubuntu have approximately the same level of hardware support?  Which one would be better to try as a live CD to see if my machine is ready for Ubuntu?
<soundray> Flash: go on then :)
<remote_matrix> redheron what about the fact that there is no file in /proc/acpi/fan
<Zionad_> BUdda, You should uninstall NetworkManager, and use WICD
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: I would probably go with a reinstall, but back up your /home directory first.
<Zionad_> which  you can get by running sudo apt-get install wicd
<crweb> RdWings19: they are exactly the same
<Flash> soundray: When i first installed Feisty on my system it worked wothout any buggs... after 2 or 3 reboots i got a initramfs error
<RdWings19> thanks crweb
<crweb> RdWings19: you can even have both installed same time.
<Flash> soundray: and it dropped me out into some kind of bash
<RdWings19>  i have a Gutsy Kubuntu CD and wanted to try it out without having to burn a Gnome CD
<draken> how would i go about connecting a nokia phone as a modem in ubuntu ?
<RdWings19> I suppose I could always change later after install, right?
<remote_matrix> redheron why would a reinstall help? ive recently installed ubuntu on the system and its doing this i doubt reinstalling would help...
<Budda|> Zionad_: "Could not find package"
<CoolSoul> I got a problem with an Acer Aspire 5050 64 bits. My wifi doesn't work and when I get to the network manager the option to activate the wifi doesn't appear. :( plz help
<crweb> RdWings19: the only difference is you choose which desktop you want to use
<RdWings19> OK
<Flash> soundray: and after this i kept getting this error no matter what i did...
<crweb> RdWings19: you can sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   after install
<soundray> Flash: that will have been the busybox shell
<Flash> soundray: yes
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: reinstall would tell if Ubuntu wasn't recognizing it, or if something else was happening.
<telexicon> What is a good way to create a custom scripted installer? I want to put a special image on some machines using a script.. i just want it to boot from pxe, run the script and shutdown
<RdWings19> I'll probably eventually settle on gnome, but just wanted to test for hardware compatibility
<Zionad_> sec*
<Lunar_Lamp> CoolSoul, you'll need to find out what your wireless card chipset is most likely.
<Zionad_> *
<Flash> soundray: still a bit noobish here pall but working on it :D
<RdWings19> what do most people in this channel use... gnome, or kde?
<buddhaboy> has anyone had the problem where the cursor is stuck at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) with a fresh install?
<differentreality> if i have a line that says    something@something.comElse:    how can I delete Else:  ??
<jzanchi> I am having trouble with suspend and hibernate data corruption using kubuntu gutsy
<soundray> Flash: okay, if your system went from working to non-working, there is definitely something strange going on
<r3m0t> RdWings19: how are we to tell without a massive collective vote?
<RedHeron> differentreality: depends on where Else: is.
<remote_matrix> crap
<Flash> soundray:  my friends all sait man take another distro or something but I`m like... no guys i love ubuntu
<remote_matrix> there has to be another way of doing that
<RdWings19> just wondering if people had some idea based on the traffic in the channel
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: there probably is (kernel recompile, etc.) but I've only been using Ubuntu for a month.
<Flash> soundray: my system is an Acer Aspire 5520G
<differentreality> RedHeron, it's the last thing of a line in text file.. (not all lines though have it)
<remote_matrix> redheron what are u running it on?
<Flash> soundray:  and the HDD is a Toshiba SATA drive 160 gig
<soundray> Flash: could it be a hardware issue?
<draken> how would i go about connecting a nokia phone as a modem in ubuntu ?
<Budda|> Zionad_: ....?
<remote_matrix> soundray: are u ther?
<CoolSoul> Flash: you got an atheros wireless card like me
<CoolSoul> ?
<Flash> CoolSoul: yeah man :)
<r3m0t> RdWings19: probably ubuntu>kubuntu, just like everywhere else
<CoolSoul> Flash: does it work?
<RedHeron> differentreality: text editor?
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: AMD64 with an nVidia chipset.
<differentreality> RedHeron, i want to write a script that does that
<rednul> could someone help me with firehol ?  I am trying to allow the upnp service but seem to have problems with firehol blocking the multicast traffic
<remote_matrix> soundray: i need ur help badly regarding the issue we talked 2 days ago (CPU fan not turning on)
<Flash> soundray: I don`t think so... because i seem to be running win xp on it nicely...
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: read: cheap-ass mobo
<kraut> moin
<Flash> CoolSoul: i`m stiil scruing around with my boot section man :))
<RedHeron> differentreality: sorry, scripting is not something I do.
<remote_matrix> redheron crap, im running it on my dv1650 laptop
<CoolSoul> Flash: by the way, does the ndiswrapper asks you a firmware?
<Flash> CoolSoul: but that is the leest of my problems...
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: it may be that the fan is not listed but other things are.
<Flash> CoolSoul: dunno... i can`t boot up my system :))))
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: it may be that the fan is part of another piece of hardware.
<remote_matrix> hmmm
<soundray> CoolSoul: but you had it up and running with feisty and also with a gutsy CD...
<CoolSoul> flash: wow, 32 or 64 bits?
<remote_matrix> redheron here is a question
<differentreality> RedHeron, ok :/ tnx anyway
<EtteSB> anyone know what the basic needed packages to run a .py file are?
<BrightEyes`> i somehow started gdm and exited from the xfce desktop manager.how can i make the xfce desktop work like before?
<peter77> Flash: is Grub broken?
<remote_matrix> redheron how can i unload thermal module?
<Flash> CoolSoul: 32bit
<RedHeron> remote_matrix: why would you want to?
<N`Kr1pt> doesn anybody know whta the shortcut key to show desktop is??
<MasterShrek_> remote_matrix: sudo rmmod thermal
<Flash> peter77: don`t think so...
 * RedHeron shudders.
<soundray> peter77: no, there's a kernel error about not finding a filesystem
<CoolSoul> Flash : mine is a 64 and it's a pain in the neck
<kharloss> I'm still testing my website and and I want to put a .htaccess file on there to allow some ip-addresses to go to the website, and to deny others.
<kharloss> How can I do this?
<remote_matrix> mastershrek and to load it back sir?
<adelie> got a bash question, unfortunately #bash is silent. Can anyone remind me of the elegant way to test if a string matches a regular expression exactly?
<robdeman_> folks how can i rename eth1 into wlan0 ?
<MasterShrek_> remote_matrix: sudo modprobe thermal
<soundray> peter77: tried both root=/dev/sda4 and root=UUID=...
<migm> damnit
<Flash> CoolSoul: heh... at least yours runns :))))
<preaction_> kharloss, .htaccess doesn't do that. look for "Order" "Require" and "Allow"
<migm> guess im gonna have to do the install with the alternate cd
<remote_matrix> thx mastershrek
<CoolSoul> Flash: did you update it by console?
<CoolSoul> Flash: did you upgrade it by console?
<preaction_> kharloss, your best bet would be to join #apache on this network
<Pici> N`Kr1pt: ctrl-alt-d
<Budda|> Zionad_: ???
<Flash> CoolSoul: yeah... and then seeing it didn`t work i did a full reinstall :P
<remote_matrix> well that didnt work, i read somewhere that reloading the thermal module the fan might work
<RedHeron> MasterShrek_: Any help on being able to recompile my kernel? The instructions on the Ubuntu support page are dead wrong.
<adelie> got a bash question, unfortunately #bash is silent. Can anyone remind me of the elegant way to test if a string matches a regular expression exactly?
<buddhaboy> has anyone had the problem where the cursor is stuck at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) with a fresh install?
<MasterShrek_> RedHeron: i had a link, but not with me
<Sal> help please, i'm installing ubuntu on a virtualbox
<RedHeron> MasterShrek_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile is WRONG.
<CoolSoul> Flash: did you delete the hidden files at /home?
<N`Kr1pt> thx Pici!
<Sal> the installation starts with a 640x480
<remote_matrix> Does anyone know what the fan module does?
<EtteSB> Anyone know the basic package names for Python? im trying to run a .py file and gedit just opens it.
<rmaj> #kde says that the gayass dialog when pressing (physical) power button is ubuntu's fault.  where can I configure it to just shutdown?>
<Flash> CoolSoul: It would be nice if someone thought of Acer aspire 5520g users u know...
<Flash> CoolSoul: no why?
<Sal> so i'm not able to see the buttons of the installation form
<MasterShrek_> RedHeron:
<MasterShrek_> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<adelie> Can't seem to find my answer on google. Anyone know how to test a string to see if it matches a regular expression?
<RedHeron> Looking now, MasterShrek_ thanks.
<Sal> can someone help me?
<soundray> remote_matrix: if it's an ACPI incompatibility (which is likely, given that other people with your machine had trouble, too), then it might be worth to try fixing your DSDT
<remote_matrix> DSDT?
<migm> why do you want to rename eth1 onto wlan0?
<CoolSoul> Flash: maybe your problem is of configuration, did you use the same forder after reinstalling the system. But do you have one or two partitions?
<RedHeron> MasterShrek_: ncurses!!! I've been trying to find that!
<remote_matrix> soundray remember u asked me if the fan was on when the grub was running? well its not
<Flash> CoolSoul: I have 3 other partitions
<Flash> CoolSoul:  2 of wich i use for win
<Flash> CoolSoul:  and the 3rd is the swap
<soundray> remote_matrix: here's some info on fixing a DSDT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery
<Pici> Sal: You might want to use the alternate CD to install inside a virtual machine.
<CoolSoul> Flash: did you reinstall the system in the same user's folder?
<remote_matrix> soundray would this fix the fan?
<Flash> CoolSoul: nope... i did a full format
<CoolSoul> Flash: a full format............then you got a problem :)
<PreZGN> I don't suppose anyone knows WTF keeps overwriting the /etc/chatscripts/ppp0 every time I use the network manager? or more importantly, how I can edit what it overwrites with or stop it doing so?
<Flash> CoolSoul:  :(((((
<erUSUL> adelie: if [[ string ~= regexp ]]
<soundray> remote_matrix: it may or may not
<Flash> CoolSoul: do you use something else on your sistem besides ubuntu?
<remote_matrix> soundray thx bro i'll give it a try and get back to you
<CoolSoul> Flash: wondows UE
<EtteSB> i just looked on synaptic and theres python AND python2.4
<soundray> Flash: have you thought about reinstalling feisty?
<Flash> soundray: i did that like 2 times...
<CoolSoul> Windows
<soundray> remote_matrix: hold on a sec
<soundray> Flash: I thought you were on gutsy
<Flash> soundray: I am now... :))
<CoolSoul> Flash: just reinstall the system
<diga1> Hello.  Does anyone know if when a software raid is created with "mdadm" for non system partition disks, and the system disks subsequently have to be replaced, can the raid be recovered?
<Flash> CoolSoul:  yeah... like i did the last 3 times? :))))
<CoolSoul> Flash: did you choose grup or lilo?
<CoolSoul> grub
<Flash> CoolSoul: how do you choose that? :P
<Flash> CoolSoul: I think i have grub though
<CoolSoul> mmmmmmm
<CoolSoul> you're using Ubuntu, don't you?
<Flash> CoolSoul: yeah
<remote_matrix> soundray i gotta small question: is it ok if the DSDT is for a dv1000 and my notebook is a dv1650?
<soundray> remote_matrix: no
<CoolSoul> Flash: are following the configuration by defect?
<RedHeron> MasterShrek_: the ncurses libraries should be added to the help page... who would I issue a report to for requesting that?
<josh__> Hiya!  How do I view my HDD space and computer specs?
<soundray> remote_matrix: don't use foreign DSDTs. Extract the one from your BIOS
<mnemonica> anyone care to help?
<Flash> CoolSoul: I don`t understand...
<CoolSoul> I mean, you just run the cd and then install
<Flash> CoolSoul: yes
<erUSUL> josh__: hd space: apps>accesories>disk use.
<MasterShrek_> RedHeron: no idea
<RedHeron> MasterShrek_: thanks anyway :D
<MasterShrek_> np
<josh__> I dont have that erUSUL
<Flash> yup...
<ThomasVL> does someone has experience with an Radeon9200 and Ubuntu?
<Flash> soundray:  does anyone here know people who actually worked on Ubuntu? :P
<EtteSB> im trying to get a .py file to run through python. i have python installed but it wont run it just opens gedit
<josh__> Hiya!  How do I view my HDD space and computer specs?
<ThomasVL> I work on ubuntu...
<mnemonica> I have a problem. I would like help with this problem. I have asked for help with this problem four times over the past hour with no response. I would greatly appreciate at the an acknowledgement in my general direct as to the fact that I have asked for help. This is my problem. ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47715/   When I attempt to 'make' after I have 'sudo ./config' it gives me this. Is there anything wrong? Normally, when using 'make' it doesn't 
<Box|UK> do i need to apt-get the drivers for my ati xpress 200 or download from  ati site?
<EtteSB> Im trying to get a .py file to run through python. i have python installed but it wont run it just opens gedit
<mnemonica> appreciate at least an *
<RedHeron> MasterShrek_: the ncurses library was the only thing missing...
<stimp1> josh: df -k and cat /proc/cpuinfo (etc...)
<remote_matrix> soundray extract the one FROM my bios? how do i that?
<soundray> Box|UK: neither. The best driver for your chipset is the open source ati one.
<josh__> stimp, wth?
<josh__> o.o
<MasterShrek_> EtteSB: open a terminal and type: python <file>.py
<Box|UK> soud from ati?
<stimp1> df -k
<EtteSB> MasterShrek_: thanks :3
<ThomasVL> soundray: that counts for all the ATI?
<ThomasVL> I got the crappy 9200
<soundray> ThomasVL: no
<stimp1> shows diskspace or you wan tto see hdd info?
<Pici> josh__: sudo lshw | most will give you your computer specs
<erUSUL> mnemonica: the problem, i think, is this  'sudo ./config' you should run the configure script as a norma user.
<Box|UK> soundray,  do i google ati open source ? or is it on the ati site at ati site right now
<josh__> Ok, how do I see disk space?
<erUSUL> mnemonica: the only command you need sudo to is the final make install or checkinstall
<mnemonica> erUSUL: Mmmk. I'll delete the file, re-extract it, and try that, then. Thanks. I'll get back to you on if it works or not.
<stimp1> @josh: df -k !!!
<josh__> where??!
<MasterShrek_> in a terminal
<stimp1> oh, you have to open a terminal :o)
<Flash> soundray: this is the actual error code: kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount riit fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<soundray> remote_matrix: this page tells you how: http://katherina.student.utwente.nl/~matthijs/cgi-bin/blosxom/Hardware/S270/BrandNew.html  -- scroll down to Fixing ACPI
<josh__> doesnt help.
<erUSUL> josh__: df -h or Apps>Accessories>Disk use or System>Admin>System Monitor
<bbardlbradd> hey, how do I make Vista boot before Ubuntu?
<josh__> I just want to see how much I Have left,
<bbardlbradd> I use grub
<soundray> Box|UK: no, it comes with Ubuntu
<Box|UK> soundray im looking at a wiki its telling me i need to build the driver in terminal
<MasterShrek_> bbardlbradd: i think i told you the other day, just move the vista entry above the ubuntu entry in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MasterShrek_> bbardlbradd: alt+f2 type: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stimp1> @pici: thx for lshw command - didnt knew that one
<soundray> Box|UK: what you're reading is about the fglrx (closed source) driver.
<bbardlbradd> mastershrek, you did, and I didn't get around to doing it, thanks for the repeat though.
<Box|UK> ahhhhh
<AndyR> lo all
<guest_> zbrkano+ludo
<MasterShrek_> lo
<RedHeron> la AndyR
<soundray> Box|UK: in my experience, that has all kinds of problems with that particular chipset. The OS one works much better.
 * RedHeron avoids the lo
<gsuveg> re
<ThomasVL> so, soundray, just don't install drivers for an ATI-card (9200) ? Ubuntu does that by defauld?
<eroticon> I have a question
<gsuveg> how can i add more one alias to my email box ?
<gsuveg> eroticon, ask please
<eroticon> when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it does not prompt to AUTODETECT my video card
<MasterShrek_> !ask | eroticon
<ubotu> eroticon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<The_K> wait a sec... does anyone know what the advantage of wicd is over the default NetworkManager?
<eroticon> what could be wrong?
<eroticon> I tried with -phigh even...
<gsuveg> within evolution
<eroticon> from command line.
<soundray> ThomasVL: I know nothing about your card. You may be best off with the fglrx driver, or not.
<dave_> quit
<MasterShrek_> !enter | eroticon
<ubotu> eroticon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mnemonica> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47727/   <--- Does that look like everything went alright? I can't tell.
<Box|UK> soundray i got it working through system/ admin/ screen graphics got me screen resoloution to work but was trying to tinker for coppnix
<soundray> Flash: does it really say "riit"? I've never seen that
<Flash> soundray: only "it"
<MasterShrek_> mnemonica: looks good to me
<rly> Ican watch youtube vids, but no other vids... what to do? please don't just show me some impersonal wiki I'll not understand
<erUSUL> mnemonica: it looks like everything went ok
<jad_jay> hi all
<CoolSoul> Flash: did you try installing different linux systems, for example mandriva and as it didn't work you installed ubuntu riht after it?
<kbrooks> rly: give me an age range?
<mnemonica> erUSUL: Mmmk. Awesome. Thank you.
<jad_jay> is there problems on fr.archive.ubuntu.com ???
<buddhaboy> cursor stops at: Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) with a fresh install, anyone had this issue?
<jad_jay> is there problems on fr.archive.ubuntu.com ???
<Flash> CoolSoul: no man i like ubuntu :P
<erUSUL> mnemonica: no problem
<MasterShrek_> "
<MasterShrek_> oop
<MasterShrek_> damn irssi on putty lol
<rly> kbrooks: I'm old... but I don't understand nothing about linux... is that fair enough?
<CoolSoul> Flash: how long did it pass after you installed ubuntu and then the other?
<jad_jay> can't get a package
<Flash> CoolSoul: pfff... dunno man
<kbrooks> rly: i was wondering if you were restricted by your parents, but all right.
<Flash> CoolSoul: couple of hours...
<remote_matrix> soundray buddy i found some cool stuff here
<misticwarrior> hey
 * jad_jay ubuntu is the bast debian version i'd ever installed
<remote_matrix> soundray check this out
<CoolSoul> flash: did you check the bios for booting from hard disk?
<Flash> CoolSoul: yeah bro...:P
<remote_matrix> soundray:
<remote_matrix> sudo acpi -V sudo acpi -V
<remote_matrix>      Battery 1: charging, 37%, rate information unavailable.
<remote_matrix>      Thermal 1: ok, 68.0 degrees C
<remote_matrix>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<soundray> Flash: this error happens when Linux needs a driver for the disk that isn't part of the initramfs. I didn't think these were happening any more. They used to be commonplace when SATA was very new.
<magnetron> jad_jay: please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic and chat with us!
<rly> kbrooks: I think this may be some codec issue... but the codec wiki page doesn't help me at all
<CoolSoul> Flash: you're using a sata hd?
<Flash> soundray: well... it seems to be happening now... :))
<Flash> CoolSoul: yes
<soundray> remote_matrix: you mean you discovered acpi -V, or it has started working?
<misticwarrior> I have a little problem. I want to start mplayer in shell mode before kdm or gdm... So It would play without starting x... like starting it in tty1, as well I could stop it when I want... but I don't know where to write my script... I tried in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.h but it does anything..
<jubilee> Hey, on that Grub boot list, if I minus the #, will that make it work? Like, does anything like "# blah blah blah" make it comment, and if take the # off it'll make "blah blah blah" do something? Sorry for being so noob
<RedHeron> MasterShrek_, compiling now, thanks!
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...is there anyway to NOT have my mounted drives showing on the desktop, but keep them mounted?
<waseem> hello all
 * kbrooks attaches to magnetron 
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: mount them under /mn/ and not under /media/
<RedHeron> jubilee: it will try. :-)
<soundray> Flash: what confuses me is that, as you say, it used to boot and now not any more. Is that right?
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: mount them under /mnt/ and not under /media/
<remote_matrix> soundray lol no the acpi is working... but here is what i found out, the fan is working, i just noticed it turning, the maximum temperature for my cpu is around 68-69 degrees celcius and thats where my cpu temp. is running around...
<waseem> my wireless gui is acting wierd and not showing my actual connection
 * soundray gives kbrooks a spin and makes him levitate 4 inches above magnetron
<waseem> im connected to net now but according to it there is no wireless device
<remote_matrix> soundray: so the fan works for very few seconds every so often... how can i change the threshold temperature so it starts at a lesser value?
<mikebeecham> erUSUL: sorry...but I've not been using linux very long..I dont understand?
<Flash> soundray: it booted for like 3 times
<Flash> soundray: and now when i go to rescue mode i get to the busybox... initramfs
<Flash> :P
<eroticon> hi
<soundray> Flash: did you run any updates when it first booted?
<eroticon> how can i tell dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to try to autodetect my video card?
<Flash> soundray: nope... don`t think so
<unop> eroticon, you don't -- it automatically should
<soundray> remote_matrix: hold on, I need to do a web search to remind myself
<remote_matrix> soundray thx bro
<Longfellow> Good Afternoon everyone
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: your drives are configured to be mounted in /media/ everything you mount there shows up on the desktop if you mount it under /mnt/ instead (or any other mountpoint for that matter) they will not show up
<eroticon> unop: it does not even ask if i want to autodetect.
<PROVOKATORPOWER> admin von freenode, fick dich ins knie!, fuck you in the elenbogen ;PpPp
<erUSUL> !fstab | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PROVOKATORPOWER> admin von freenode, fick dich ins knie!, fuck you in the elenbogen ;PpPp
<PROVOKATORPOWER> admin von freenode, fick dich ins knie!, fuck you in the elenbogen ;PpPp
<PROVOKATORPOWER> admin von freenode, fick dich ins knie!, fuck you in the elenbogen ;PpPp
<dgjones> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<unop> eroticon, you could try adding the -plow switch to dpkg-reconfigure -- such as -- dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<AndyR> whats this? how to get a kline lesson 1
<eroticon> it does not autodetect with -plow even
<waseem> guys if i have set up a manual wireless connection does the gui (on the top right) ignore the wirless device?
<gerhard> how to play FLAC with xmms?
<sayers> Uh, the flashplugin-nonfree package does not work complaining about a md5 hash mismatch
<mikebeecham> erUSUL: ...ahhh reading on the ubuntu forums...even easier is to make them invisible in gconf-editor
<freak124> is there an explanation why sometimes compiz, awn and emerald all stop working?
<rly> kbrooks: I think this may be some codec issue... but the codec wiki page doesn't help me at all
<profanephobia> waseem, when you setup a manual connection.. nm-applet (at least in my experience) shows it as a wired connection
<rly> will you help me? or maybe some other nick?
<eroticon> unop: any idea of why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not try to autodetect my video card?
<gerhard> how to play FLAC with xmms?
<seqizz> hi, is anybody here "can compile" slam soccer for ubuntu?
<linux4me> i'm running ubuntu 7.10, what torrent client would you guys recommend?
<waseem> profanephobia: thanks, my wireless has never worked correctly since day 1
<unop> eroticon, errm, no idea -- probably doesn't recognise the make or/an model of your card
<tonyyarusso> seqizz: what is slam soccer?
<gerhard> how to play FLAC with xmms?
<gerhard> how to play FLAC with xmms?
<gerhard> how to play FLAC with xmms?
<gerhard> how to play FLAC with xmms?
<bruenig> gerhard, stop being stupid
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | gerhard
<ubotu> gerhard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<waseem> profanephobia: now its ignoring the device but is connected fine :S
<profanephobia> linux4me, i recommend qbittorrent
<Longfellow> Question: I installed steam with wine and when I run it everything seems to be working but no text shows up, anyone have this problem?
<gsuveg> gerhard, dont play!
<gerhard> maybe you answer me
<gerhard> cannot be so difficult
<seqizz> tonyyarusso: is a game which is old.. wants x11, not xorg i think
<profanephobia> waseem, it has its bugs.. what card do you have?
<tonyyarusso> linux4me: Deluge, Transmission.
<linux4me> profanephobia - tks
<waseem> profanephobia: im using a rt2500usb chipset
<eroticon> OK.
<eltux> I cannot get the flash plugin to work with mozilla
<profanephobia> linduxed, welcome
<soundray> gerhard: if it's not that difficult, why do you have to ask?
<seqizz> linux4me: or use utorrent with wine ! it rocks!
<FFreedoM> Check out this very cool internet game ------------>>> http://s2.fi.gladiatus.com/game/c.php?uid=25200
<eltux> it keeps telling me its installed but it doesn't load on the page
<waseem> profanephobia: even wired is greyed out...
<FFreedoM> Check out this very cool internet game ------------>>> http://s2.fi.gladiatus.com/game/c.php?uid=25200
<tonyyarusso> seqizz: Ah - you might be able to make some symlinks to make it think you have that.  I think that's what I did for something like that once.
<profanephobia> waseem, k well if the connection is working i wouldnt mess with it.. sorry to hear you had troubles
<gerhard> soundray: cause i am not as professional linux user as you are
<FFreedoM> Check out this very cool internet game ------------>>> http://s2.fi.gladiatus.com/game/c.php?uid=25200
<soundray> remote_matrix: the threshold temperatures are called trip points.
<waseem> profanephobia:  but when i select manual wireless is there glowing with the settings i had done earlier
<waseem> profanephobia:  yeah thats what i thought, thanks
<eltux> My flash plugin is not working, I have installed it and it keeps telling me its not installed and won't open the media on the page
<profanephobia> waseem, np and good luck
<soundray> gerhard: I am a volunteer, as is everyone else here as far as I know. So have some respect.
<seqizz> tonyyarusso: i've translated this game but i can't compile or run from binary.. :\
<FFreedoM> Check out this very cool internet game ------------>>> http://s2.fi.gladiatus.com/game/c.php?uid=25200
<FFreedoM> Lol..
<eroticon> it does not recognize my monitor either
<eroticon> and it used to...
<bruenig> FFreedoM, stop spamming
<eroticon> something is wrong.
<gerhard> cant believe no one knows
<tonyyarusso> seqizz: Try using the compiler errors to your advantage.
<FFreedoM> Ubuntu sucks >(
<remote_matrix> soundray: did u find it bro ?
<milestone> hi all
<seqizz> tonyyarusso: it's java.. trying every way.. thanks :)
<soundray> remote_matrix: you can set them with an echo command. The details are machine dependent
<gerhard> bruenig one sec i try
<remote_matrix> soundray sorry bro how can i set it with echo? where do i modify it?
<waseem> gerhard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583862
<soundray> gerhard: 'sudo apt-get install xmms flac'. This is the last time I spoonfed you.
<dgrant> how can I uninstall a *.deb without having the deb file?
<milestone> is there a good tool to migrate a OS from one System to another via USB Drive? Or is there a better way? (Reason is, that I have bought a complete new server)
<dgrant> why doesn't apt-get know about it
<soundray> gerhard: 'sudo apt-get install xmms-flac'
<profanephobia> dgrant, sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<prurigro> anyone know why when I use nvidia-settings to change resolution, applications lose that capability?
<eroticon> which file controls ubuntu hardware auto detection
<tomo> hi all
<CoolSoul> dgrant: what do you mean?
<dgrant> profanephobia: apt-get doesnt' know about it for some reason
<dgrant> CoolSoul: apt-get doesn't know about it for some reason. I had installed it with dpkg -i
<soundray> remote_matrix: it depends on your machine. Somewhere under /proc/acpi/thermal
<tomo> is there a de in linux that is deigned for touch tables?
<dgrant> CoolSoul: so know I can't remove it
<tonyyarusso> dgrant: try an apt-cache search - maybe the name isn't exactly the same
<remote_matrix> thx a lot soundray i'll check it out
<remote_matrix> ciao
<erUSUL> gerhard: afaics xmms does not support flac use bmp or audacious (xmms is old)
<CoolSoul> dgrant: did you try by synaptic?
<white_eagle> hello, does real player work with linux, i have bunch of .rms so i need it
<Budda|> Can somebody please help me get my wireless card working
<white_eagle> with ubuntu
<gerhard> ah k
<white_eagle> hello, does real player work with ubuntu*, i have bunch of .rms so i need it
<waseem> Budda|: whats up with the card?
<genii> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tonyyarusso> white_eagle: I believe it does, although I've never used it.  For some releases you'll need the "commercial" repo section, although now it's called "partner".
<profanephobia> white_eagle, use the first link ubotu sent you
<keet> českej ubuntu server
<waseem> Budda|: and how experienced are you with ubuntu and linux
<white_eagle> ok
<Budda|> waseem: In windows it works fine, but in ubuntu the signal is at 70%, and it randomly disconnects and doesn't reconnect. Someone told me to install wicd, which I did, now it doesn't connect to the network at all
<tonyyarusso> !cz | keet
<ubotu> keet: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<soundray> Flash: sorry I couldn't help you much. Do keep asking here -- eventually you'll find someone who can.
<Budda|> waseem: Not very experienced
<buddhaboy> waseem? sorry
<buddhaboy> oh lol
<dgrant> CoolSoul: yeah synaptic doesn't show anything different
<buddhaboy> didn't know there was anyother buddha here :P
<Flash> soundray: yeah man thx for beeing a pall :)
<Box|UK> in xorg.conf can i change the driver "Ati"to "fglrx" and click save? will this do some damage?
<waseem> Budda|: well try and find the chipset you have and see if ndiswrapper is compatible with it
<CoolSoul> dgrant: but the program works or it's just using a space on your disk?
<dgrant> CoolSoul: I downloaded the package again and re-did dpkg -i and it did say "replacing package XXX" so it must have been actually installed. And now after re-installing apt-get still doesn't know about it
<waseem> Budda|:  did that make sense?
<dgrant> CoolSoul: it works
<erUSUL> white_eagle: helix player ??
<tomo>  is there a DE in linux that is deigned for touch tables?
<soundray> Flash: pall = lid of a coffin?
<soundray> Flash: scnr. Bye :)
<profanephobia> Box|UK, use the restricted driver manager to install first.. what card?
<Box|UK> ati xpress 200
<tomo> whiteagle: yes realplayer works
<Flash> soundray: pall = friend :P
<eroticon> Hi folks,
<profanephobia> Box|UK, yeah use the restricted drivers manager to install that driver
<Budda|> waseem: not at all
<Budda|> Whatever I put the driver as, the wicd thing just hangs at "Obtaining IP Address"
<matthijs> Hello, I got a problem with the archive manager of ubuntu, if i try to extract something it says: An error occurred while extracting files
<eroticon> The hardware autodetection on Ubuntu does not seem to be working, a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not even prompt me to "autodetect" my video card
<waseem> Budda|:  ok ndiswrapper is this software that allows you to use windows drivers in linux, it might be the solution for you
<Budda|> (09:50:08) Budda|: waseem: not at all
<Budda|> (09:50:46) Budda|: Whatever I put the driver as, the wicd thing just hangs at "Obtaining IP Address"
<dgrant> CoolSoul: i wonder if its because the package is actually for a different arch
<Box|UK> profanephobia,  i have the screen resoloution to what i want after playing about just trying to see iff i can get compiz  or a 3d desktop
<Budda|> I just tried ndiswrapper, didn't work
<linduxed> profanephobia: hey, didnt see your message
<waseem> Budda|:  what do you mean it didnt work? did it give an error?
<genii> Sounds like you need a dhcp server
<CoolSoul> Budda| : but what can do when the betwork manager doesn't show me the wireless device?
<white_eagle> ok thanks very much for the help
<white_eagle> :D
<Budda|> In wicd manager, when I click connect, it does lots of shit, then hangs at "Obtaining IP Address", then closes and doesn't connect
<CoolSoul> dgrant: you got me there dude
<nomic> VIVA UBUNTU!
<matthijs> Hello, I got a problem with the archive manager of ubuntu, if i try to extract something it says: An error occurred while extracting files
<Myrtti> matthijs: define something
<profanephobia> linduxed, send again sry
<sebrock_> how can I display frame rate in mplayer?
<matthijs> tar: ethX/pk3/gfx: Not found in archive
<matthijs> tar: ethX/pk3/textures: Not found in archive
<matthijs> tar: ethX/pk3/models: Not found in archive
<Myrtti> matthijs: rar?
<matthijs> no tar.gz
<white_eagle> does .rar work with ubuntu?
<profanephobia> Box|UK, also for compiz... after installing that driver do sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl then restart x by ctrl+alt+backspace
<CoolSoul> white: yes
<white_eagle> i don't need it just asking
<Box|UK> just typed fglrxinfo in terminal and theres nothing about ATI its a load of stuff bout mesa ill have a look in restricted drives see if that helps
<waseem> Budda|: install ndiswrapper and the install ndisgtk, ndisgtk is the gui frontend
<waseem> Budda|: it will show if your device is identified and working properly
<Budda|> "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper"?
<Box|UK> thxs for the help profanephobia  much appreciated
<waseem> yes
<Budda|> k
<profanephobia> Box|UK, no problem
<waseem> Budda|: wait, your not connected to the net lol sorry
<Budda|> waseem
<MiLK> i get huge title bars every time i reboot, anyone know a permanent fix?
<Budda|> I am
<Budda|> Wired atm
<``Cube> I have a quetsion, compiz doesn't work for me!
<waseem> Budda|:  oh cool then it should be easier
<Budda|> Hence being on here
<Budda|> But
<Budda|> I tried to install ndiswrapper just now
<Budda|> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<Box|UK> ok got ati accelarated graphics driver  not in use in Restricted drivers
<``Cube> when I set the windows effects to anything else but NONE, the windows border (and that where you minimize them, close them a.s.o.) dissappear!!!!!
<profanephobia> ``Cube what card
<Box|UK> just enabled it
<waseem> Budda|:  i think you need to set your repositories (the places where the apps are downloaded from) first
<Box|UK> asking for system restart
<profanephobia> Box|UK, go ahead and install xserver-xgl then restart
<profanephobia> or not
<bsdunix> i need help fixing my gtk+ trying to run setuid ubuntu-desktop login failure.
<jugimaster> hello :)
<``Cube> profanephobia: ugh, it worked b4 the lastest big upgrade, to gubson or whatever its called. I have an nvidia 7950 I think
<jugimaster> i installed CCSM, but i can't figure out how to actually ..  SAVE settings with it..   -any ideas?  why is there no "save" -button etc?
<Budda|> waseem
<Budda|> whats the repos for ndiswrapper, and that other thing
<waseem> Budda|: yes?
<profanephobia> ``Cube, honestly for best help with this issue id try #ubuntu-effects first
<waseem> Budda|: i forgot where you tick the repos im trying to find it, maybe someone can point it out to shorten the time
<profanephobia> jugimaster, its automatic
<``Cube> oh ok
<``Cube> thanks man
<profanephobia> np
<Budda|> waseem: System>Admin>Software Sources
<Budda|> And I've already ticked everything
<bsdunix> i need help with broken ubuntu-desktop
<waseem> lol yes
<waseem> well thats odd, ndiswrapper should be there
<Budda|> =(
<profanephobia> bsdunix, what is the problem again?
<waseem> ok just try and write ndiswrapper on its own and see if it does anything
<jugimaster> profanephobia: oh? well, i hoped it would be, tried to set ubuntu to _not_ detect my display (which it can't do), and to set the refresh rate slider to 60 (instead of 50, where it wants to be, but is not supposed to be with this LCD)..   but when i restarted CCSM, all the settings were back to their wrong values
<richo> Got sveral *.iso that i wanna mount. are there any way to do that? Something like deamon tool perhaps?
<Longfellow> hey, does anyone know the sudo command to install a .bin file?
<astro76> !iso | richo
<ubotu> richo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<richo> astro76:  :D   ok
<bsdunix> profanephobia: login attempt breaks. error is gtk+ is trying to run setuid or setgid (gtk+ doesn't support that)
<waseem> and in the repos you have to untick the get apps from CD
<jugimaster> profanephobia: i'm using a geforce 8800gts and samsung 226BW, and there seem to be some problems with these and Gutsy
<profanephobia> jugimaster, id set all my screen options in the xorg.conf file... make a backup before proceeding
<Budda|> waseem: it was ndiswrapper-common
<waseem> Budda|:ahh i see, well i had to install it the manual way so sorry bout that
<jugimaster> profanephobia: well, i already tried dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it didn't work out
<waseem> Budda|: next you need the ndisgtk
<profanephobia> bsdunix, is there anyway you can paste the error for me... use pastebin
<jugimaster> (it fails to detect this display)
<Budda|> waseem: what was the second thing you waid?
<Budda|> ndisgtk...
<bsdunix> profanephobia: will do. thanks
<Longfellow> How do i install a .bin file?
<waseem> Budda|: fairyly sure its ndisgtk on its own, but dont shoot me if im wrong
<Budda|> Yea it was
<Budda|> Done that, now what
<bascule> I am having trouble installing ubuntu to an external drive cause I can't get grub to go on, not a BIOS drive it tells me, any suggestions?
<profanephobia> jugimaster, well make a backup.. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig and then open the file .... sudo gedit (or nano or vim etc..) /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Budda|> waseem: Now what?
<jugimaster> profanephobia: and somehow force the refresh rate to 60?  -but does it matter if ubuntu detects this display correctly or not?
<waseem> Budda|: now that you have the ndisgtk app installed run it, (from gui or command line it shouldnt matter)
<profanephobia> jugimaster, whats the display?
<jugimaster> profanephobia: it's a samsung 226BW, LCD
<profanephobia> jugimaster, k one sec
<jugimaster> ok
<Budda|> waseem: where are my windows drives located?
<Budda|> =/
<Longfellow> Does anyone know how to install a .bin file? I cant seem to install this one program
<profanephobia> jugimaster, using gutsy?
<jugimaster> yes
<waseem> Budda|:  did it say the hardware was present?
<bsdunix> profanephobia: http://www.pastebin.org/11108 is my gtk+ error message details.
<Budda|> waseem: didn't say anything
<profanephobia> jugimaster, im seeing where people ge tthis problem.. some fixed it with sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<richo> astro76: works like a charm to mount .iso ;) thx AGAIN for outstanding help. I hope i will one day be good enough to repay all help i got
<Budda|> A gui popped up saying "Currently Installed Windows Driver"
<Longfellow> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jugimaster> hmm
<DDuong> Longfellow,  did you type sudo sh ./name.bin?
<Budda|> And tehres nothing in the list
<waseem> Budda|: i see... well like i was saying before
<Longfellow> im new to ubuntu, im still getting used to it
<Longfellow> ill  give that a show
<waseem> Budda|: you need to identify your chipset before you can install the right driver
<jugimaster> profanephobia: yes, but would it make sense to install some intel driver even though i'm not using an intel gfx chip ? :)
<Longfellow> shot&
<Budda|> waseem: How?
<Budda|> lol
<Longfellow> is there any place with a list of useful terminal commands?
<profanephobia> jugimaster, yeah im not sure why that was posted as a fix... give me one more sec
<jugimaster> ok cool
<waseem> Budda|: well do you have an installation disc (if its usb) or know what wireless card you have if its pci
<profanephobia> jugimaster, although they swear by it
<richo> Longfellow: yeah good idea. could prob use that to ;)
<jugimaster> hmm
<Budda|> DWL-G510
<jugimaster> Longfellow: here's a good tutorial on commands http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-unix-commandline/index.html
<Longfellow> yeah that command didn't work
<Longfellow> awesome thanks you
<n00bie> hi, i'm trying to install flashplugin-nonfree... but i'm getting the following errors:
<n00bie> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<DDuong> Longfellow,  what did it say when it didn't work?
<n00bie> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<wols_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Budda|> waseem: I have an installation disc, and the card is DLink DWL-G510
<profanephobia> jugimaster, it seems youre going to have to set the resolution by hand for that screen in xorg.conf
<waseem> Budda|: hold up im looking it up
<Longfellow> it said it couldn't open the file
<jugimaster> profanephobia: hmm ok, but xorg.conf is a bit intimidating
<jugimaster> profanephobia: is there just some simple setting for the refresh rate?
<profanephobia> bsdunix, im not familiar with this error... post the question again using that pastebin link, someone will get to you sry
<bsdunix> profanephobia: thanks
<profanephobia> jugimaster, have you tried gutsy's screen and resolutions tool yet?
<waseem> Budda|: is it pci or usb?
<linux__> i need osme help
<linux__> *some
<DDuong> Longfellow,  what are it's permissoins on that file?
<DDuong> Longfellow,  *permissions
<Budda|> waseem: pci
<jugimaster> profanephobia: well, yeah i think i have, but it doesn't let me choose anything other than 50hz
<waseem> i see
<izmaelis> hello, everybody
<linux__> can someone help me i cant connect my laptop to the internet
<izmaelis> I have very old DFI CW35-S Rev.2 MoBo with integrated sound. What module shoulde i load to enable sound?
<Longfellow> ill check now
<profanephobia> jugimaster, other than editing xorg.. im not sure how else to set a custom refresh rate
<Flare183> !ask | linux__
<ubotu> linux__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jugimaster> profanephobia: i guess it's because ubuntu hasn't detected the screen properly, so it doesn't want to let me choose anything
<rhalff> hi  I'm trying to install ubuntu server with a 3ware raid controller, driver 3w-9xxx (3ware 9650se), the setup goes fine and I can partition my drive, but when setup is finished and reboots it will hang with only a dead cursor to see
<jugimaster> profanephobia: i'll give it a try.   - thanks for your help! :)
<linux__> ok
<rhalff> how to debug this
<waseem> Budda|: have a look at this
<profanephobia> jugimaster, right, im sry good luck!
<waseem> Budda|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/DWL-G510
<tongueroo> ugh, how can i get grep to only print out the filename of matches only, and only one filename even if there are multiple matches in the file..
<linux__> brb
<askand> Shouldnt gutsy have out of the box support for ntfs?
<Budda|> k
<Longfellow> i just fixed the permissions and nothing changed
<DDuong> Longfellow,  what did you fix it to?
<waseem> Budda|: Im gonna have to go soon but i think you should be alright with that and if you get an error just hope someone round here will help or post a thread in the wireless section of the forum (not beginner help)
<DDuong> Longfellow,  did you also try to redownload the file and try it again?
<waseem> Budda|: good luck ;)
<sigma>  i don't understand why my synce isn't working, i followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile to the tee, when i connect my device the pc picks it up because it creates a new ip address in network connections but synce refuses to see it, funnily enough if i enable my wireless modem synce picks up the device but obviously cannot sync to it, any help?
<bsdunix> askand: ntfs "support" is an invitation to liability. ntfs writes are still iffy, i believe. may create unusable filesystems, last i heard
<DDuong> Longfellow, mind if I ask, what are you trying to install?
<Longfellow> i tried that, i changed the permissions to all checked
<Longfellow> a game called graal
<askand> bsdunix: but fat32 cant use 4gb+ files?
<wols_> askand: right
<emes> does the stock ubuntu kernel read HFS+ and a GUID partition table?
<DDuong> Longfellow,  ok, I'm downloading that now and see if I can install it
<differentreality> i want to use gaim but my email is in gmail.com  with msn messenger i had made my email compatible with msn messenger... with gaim how do I use my gmail email ?
<bsdunix> askand: i think i've succesfully copied 4+GB movie images to my fat32 swap drive
<stonedjay> Hi... I have an user without add/remove option in menu... how could I install the flash plugin?  I have installed with another user, Ubuntu Restricted Extras package, but this package does not aply to all users, why?
<askand> bsdunix: :O any special program?
<rparkhurst> how compatible is the blackberry with linux?
<DDuong> rparkhurst,  depends what you want to do with it
<Longfellow> ok thank you
<bsdunix> askand: again, i'm not sure. try it.
<rparkhurst> DDuong:  sync it with evolution and tether with it
<askand> bsdunix: yea I tried but it didnt work for me
<mcquaid> i have a need for one of those dynamic ip things.  I see no-ip and dyndns are both available for linux.  Any thoughts on which is better?
<bsdunix> askand: were you using drag and drop...via smb// ?i use cli. actually typing full path names, quoting windows pathnames when they had spaces in them, using cp
<astro76> mcquaid, both are fine, dyndns seems to have had more support in consumer routers
<DDuong> rparkhurst,  hrmmm that I'm not sure of.  The only thing I know is that you can charge your bb in linux (of course you have to downlad a program to do that)
<mcquaid> astro76, what about setup?  I think dyndns has a gui config.  do they both run as a system service?
<DDuong> Longfellow,  hrmmm strange, it doesn't work for it.  Says syntax error
<tgillespie> anyone experienced in xlib development?
<bsdunix> askand: i use quotes like this; "Documents and Settings"
<stonedjay>  Hi... I have an user without add/remove option in menu... how could I install the flash plugin?  I have installed with another user, Ubuntu Restricted Extras package, but this package does not aply to all users, why?
<astro76> mcquaid, dunno about their linux software because I just use my router as a dyndns client
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> thx
<Longfellow> Weird
<askand> bsdunix: ah ok...according to wikipedia the maximum filesize fat32 can handle is only 4 gb :(
<Longfellow> Ill just find some other game to occupy my time then, lol
<DDuong> Longfellow,  and i can't find any documentation on their site...
<bsdunix> askand: that may be. let me try one here
<tgillespie> Longfellow alienarena!
<Longfellow> Yeah they dont have much
<Longfellow> alienarena?
<tgillespie> fps game
<tgillespie> its awesome
<astro76> mcquaid, there's ez-ipupdate already in Ubuntu's repos, claims to support a bunch of services, including dyndns, but not noip
<astro76> mcquaid, so I'm sensing a trend
<tgillespie> longfellow: what sort of game are you looking for?
<mcquaid> cool thx
<Longfellow> Not really sure, Im in to FPS's and RPGs mainly
<astro76> mcquaid, I see there's a no-ip client too in the repos
<jobu1543> Hi all - I'm having trouble booting from a degraded raid; I get dropped into busybox. I can get the degraded raid running using mdadm -run, but I don't know how to get the computer to boot into linux afterwards because "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" Any suggestions?
<mcquaid> yes just noticed that. well i'll probably start with dyndns and see how it goes
<tgillespie> alen arena, tremulous, urban terror, warsow are all good oss fps, and then theres quake and ut commercially
<mcquaid> the dyndns client is ddclient, just looking into ez-ip now
<Longfellow> ill check out alien arena, thank you
<tgillespie> :D no probs
<faintofhearts> Ooookay
<faintofhearts> So
<faintofhearts> My Ubuntu suddenly stopped detecting my sound card on startup.
<faintofhearts> Does anyone know what may have caused it or how I can fix it?
<kazol> I have a problem with Ubuntu crashing all the time.
<GigaClon> is there a web page with printer recommendations for dapper?
<FRKPRO> ubuntu rules
<Seveas> faintofhearts, probably you played too much britney spears and your machine gave up on you ;)
<bsdunix> askand: i am having trouble finding something 4GB+!
<faintofhearts> Ouch
<kazol> FRKPRO: How come it crashes all the time and has bugs?
<Seveas> faintofhearts, if you think that's a false accusation, run this command: dmesg
<Seveas> and pastebin its output
<faintofhearts> Seriously though, lspci is turning up an audio device
<FRKPRO> what
<Seveas> kazol, whining to /dev/null please. This is a support channel
<FRKPRO> shoop da whoop
<kazol> Seveas: Yes, I have a problem with Ubuntu crashing-the whole GUI disappears and the login window is opened.
<FRKPRO> hmm whats better suse or ubuntu
<kazol> FRKPRO: SuSe is more stable in my experience.
<Seveas> FRKPRO, what's better: apples or oranges
<Seveas> kazol, last warning: whining to /dev/null
<wols_> kazol: then run suse. please do
<FRKPRO> i dunna
<faintofhearts> seveas: http://pastebin.com/m3bd00d7d
<kazol> Seveas: I'm trying to get help-my Ubuntu system is crashing.
<Seveas> FRKPRO, they both have their pros and cons. In here most people will probably say ubuntu is better
<d0rt> FRKPRO: emacs is so much better than vi
<Seveas> kazol, way to be specific
<tgillespie> suse's better on a server
<askand> bsdunix: yeah its mostly dvdimages
<simmerz> does the 32bit version of ubuntu support PAE?
<wols_> kazol: "my crah is stopping" is about as useful to a mechanic trying to diagnose a car problem
<tgillespie> ubuntu's better on desktop
<tgillespie> imho
<kazol> wols_: I do run SuSe on my server (that has never crashed).
<FRKPRO> yeah, kde>gnome
<wols_> kazol: google "mart questions" and follow its advice
<Pocket1> hi, i have got a SB Live (SB0220) and i cant use the microphone
<faintofhearts> Oh wow...
<Pocket1> anyone know how to get it run or what drivers do i need?
<faintofhearts> Something died
<faintofhearts> And it's restricted drivers
<mhiku> can ubuntu support mmo games?
<Pocket1> not for linux?
<kazol> wols_: When I leave the system on for a couple hours, all the windows are lost (X-server crash?) and the login screen appears.
<stothepizzle> hi
<kazol> wols_: I could not get anything in dmesg.
<stothepizzle> im having some audio problems :'(
<Seveas> kazol, are you running compiz?
<kazol> wols_: Once I found the computer having a blank screen with all 3 keyboard LEDs blinking.
<nik_> hello, on my laptop there is a special key for accessing the right-click menu (context menü) ... but hitting it nothing happens..any idea?
<kazol> Seveas: Yes, with compiz-fusion.
<Seveas> kazol, disable it and see if that helps
<kazol> Seveas: There's no fix for the problem?
<Seveas> kazol, let's first identify the problem and then try to fix it
<jobu1543> anyone familiar with booting a degraded raid 1 system?
<Pocket1> there is a channel about Sound Blaster cards for ubuntu?
<kazol> ok
<stothepizzle> can i get a little help my ubuntu install refuses to make ANY sound at all
<brobostigon> good evening
<Seveas> stothepizzle, run this command and pastebin its output: amixer
<GIMP22> does anyone know how to increment (or do arithemetic) in a bash script? Stuff like ((++savename)) gives me an error, I'm ushing bash
<FRKPRO> macs are better than linuxes
<stothepizzle> kk
<white_eagle> i have a problem with google earth(the latest stable build), when I try to run it, the splash screen starts and the program doesn't load the splash screen just stays that way
<GIMP22> driving me insane how hard it is to just do a simple increment in bash scripts
<Seveas> faintofhearts, why are you so sure ubuntu stopped detecting the card? Can't it just be muted?
<brobostigon> frkpro, what about linux on a mac??
<FRKPRO> i mean mac os
<brobostigon> x
<white_eagle> help!
<FRKPRO> linux wasn't working on my mac book
<white_eagle> do I need a plugin of somekind or not?
<cliebow_> brobostigon, i use it some on a g4
<stothepizzle> here comes the pastebin
<stothepizzle> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<stothepizzle>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
<stothepizzle>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<stothepizzle>   Limits: Playback 0 - 43
<stothepizzle>   Mono:
<FRKPRO> but it is working on my pc
<ubuntu__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<faintofhearts> Seveas: Because when I click on Volume Control it tells me that it either can't detect the card or doesn't have the drivers. I'm pretty sure it's the drivers though, because I cant get restricted drivers working at all anymore.
<Seveas> white_eagle, google earth is not part of ubuntu, maybe google can help you :)
<white_eagle> ok
<Seveas> faintofhearts, fair enough
<brobostigon> ubuntu gutsyy works on my ibook g3 more or less perfectly
<Paddy_EIRE> white_eagle, how did you install it? and have you ran 'google-earth' in a terminal yet to see if there is any error output?
<Seveas> faintofhearts, pastebin the output of lspci and lsmod
<stothepizzle> sorry for the spam guys
<ubuntu__> Hi Seveas
<stothepizzle> i meant to send it in one
<Seveas> !pastebin | stothepizzle
<ubotu> stothepizzle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<stothepizzle> aaaaaaaah
<faintofhearts> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m10416606
<DanaG> argh.
<stothepizzle> sorry... am a noob
<Seveas> np :)
<Flare183> Can someone tell me where i can find the recipe for Ubuntu Cake?
<DanaG> WWheres' the auto-bug-title-reading ubotu?
<Seveas> eeeek ati audio, wth is that ;)
<migm> Anyone have any idea what drivers to use for "ATI Rage Theater/ATI Radeon" card?
<ploom> GIMP22, how about counter=$((counter + 1)) ?? See http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+script+increment
<migm> 32 mb
<faintofhearts> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m65226f92
<samuel> Hello, in this command : ls `kde-config --prefix`/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/  ... I don't understand the `kde-config --prefix` part. Any tip ?
<stothepizzle> thanks to the audio helpers http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47740/
<GIMP22> ploom, tried that. It's weird at the bash terminal things like ((++i)) work just fine but once you put it in a .sh it throws errors
<faintofhearts> lol op'd
<faintofhearts> XD
<Seveas> faintofhearts, modprobe snd-atiixp
<DanaG> If it's azalia, it's snd-hda-intel.
<genii> Flare183: I found a link for ubuntu cookies if you want it
<Seveas> DanaG, lspci said an ati soundcard though
<ubuntu__> grub doesn't care if the drive is SATA?
<Flare183> genii:> ok sure
<faintofhearts> Now what, Seveas?
<DanaG> It's called hda-intel because Intel designed the standard, even though others now use the standard.
<Flare183> genii:> what the link?
<ploom> GIMP22, aah, once you put in on the .sh script, its no longer bash
<stothepizzle> can anyone give me a hand with my audio problem... my ubuntu isnt making any sound
<Seveas> faintofhearts, did that give you your soundcard back? :)
<faintofhearts> Nope
<faintofhearts> Because!
<GIMP22> oh god, so .sh uses completely different syntax?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my onboard audio device works, but can't capture anything.
<Narissa> so I have not so much a question but an educated guess involving the hardware cursor option, nVidia drivers, and Gutsy.  According to recent Fedora forums they have the same problem where HWCursor had to be disabled.  now, one of their "solutions" has been to remove rhgb, or in ubuntu's case usplash.  anyone following so far
<GIMP22> any idea how to do the most simple things like..increment a variable in .sh?
<DanaG> I mean, it doesn't even capture silence -- it just hangs.
<unop> GIMP22, depends what shell is invoked in the shebang line of .sh
<Flare183> genii, yeah sure what's the link?
<Seveas> faintofhearts, what does dmesg say?
<GIMP22> hrm
<genii> Flare183: http://blog.josephhall.com/2006/11/sugar-cookies.html
<DanaG> arecord -fcd -Dhw:0
<DanaG> Recording WAVE 'stdin' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<DanaG> RIFF$�WAVEfmt &#x10;&#x1;&#x2;D�&#x10;�&#x2;&#x4;&#x10;data�
<GIMP22> so if I do #!/bin/bash as the first line
<FluxD> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<GIMP22> the .sh will accept bash like syntax?
<tupson> Question, when launching FileZilla, the font color for the local and remote window are "White" and I have to select a file to actually read the data, I have changed all the possible font colors in "Appearance" I could to adjust this, any other suggestions?
<Seveas> faintofhearts, try what DanaG said: modprobe snd-hda-intel, and inspect dmesg afterwards
<stothepizzle> would anyone be able to help me, ubuntu is not able to make any sound at all
<Seveas> !repeat | stothepizzle
<ubotu> stothepizzle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DanaG> For me, after that second diamond-question-mark, I get this:
<DanaG> arecord: pcm_read:1346: read error: Input/output error
<ubuntu__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<faintofhearts> Ok, here's the deal. I've been spending most of today setting up a virtual machine using Virtualbox. In order to do so I had to mess around with some kernel stuff. Since then I cause use my restricted drivers because it tells me to get a new program for a different kernel, but the program doesn't exist.
<unop> GIMP22, then bash is ued to run that script -- so yes, all semantics are bash related
<ubuntu__> stothepizzle: ^^^
<MirrorImage> Hi
<Flare183> genii:> cool thanks
<faintofhearts> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<DanaG> odd.
<genii> Flare183: np
<MR-REznOr> hi, i just compiled mono from svn on my ubuntu machine. its compiled and installed the binaries to /usr/local/bin . i had a previous older version from synaptic and its in /usr/bin. when i type mono it picks up the old version. is there some way i can tell linux to prefer /usr/local/bin in this case?
<MirrorImage> I don't have a background. There's no icons, no wallpaper, and I can't right click.
<faintofhearts> I don't have an Intel chipset
<faintofhearts> At all
<faintofhearts> XD
<MirrorImage> Any sugesstions? : /
<Seveas> faintofhearts, snd-hda-intel
<wols_> faintofhearts: what soundcard is it?
<DanaG> It doesn't matter that the chipset isn't Intel.  The fact that the module is entirely missing is likely the issue.
<Hajiki> hey guys how can i format my swap partition? cuz every time i boot it says Fail...
<faintofhearts> Wait...
<faintofhearts> I have a different kernel
<faintofhearts> wtf
<Seveas> MR-REznOr, I'd say that if you don't know how to do that, you should not be messing around with svn versions of things like mono
<MasterShrek_> Hajiki:sudo mkswap /dev/xxxx
<Seveas> that said, just cahnge your $PATH to have /usr/local/bin before /usr/bin and you're done
<Hajiki> MasterShrek_: thanks
<MasterShrek_> np
<Anveo> If I have a directory chmodded 744, and owner/group is www-data, and I have a user where one of the groups he belongs to is www-data, why does this user get permission denied when tryin gto access the directory
<MR-REznOr> Seveas, I tried that, /usr/local/bin is the first path in $PATH and its like its ignoring it or something
<cizarr> is there any option to Reset the apt-get to default(conf, sources...) ?
<MasterShrek_> Anveo: have you logged out and back in since adding that user to that group?
<Anveo> I have not
<Anveo> I suppose I should try that :)
<Seveas> Anveo, because you need execute permission to enter a dir
<MasterShrek_> Seveas: no u dont
<MasterShrek_> i dont think so at least
<Seveas> MasterShrek_, yes you do
<Seveas> Anveo, so you need mode 755 on that dir
<Seveas> (or 711 if you don't want people to be able to list the contents)
<Anveo> I did the 755 and I can enter the directory, but I still can't create a file
<Seveas> of course not
<Seveas> you need 775 for that :)
<Seveas> Anveo, if you're confused by numeric values for permissions, use thing like chmod g+w
<DanaG> I hate nvidia drivers.
<pgdex> Anyone know how to get my boot time to below five seconds? :D
<pgdex> DanaG: Welcome to the group
<DanaG> I just had Xorg hard-lock to where I had to SAK it.
<DanaG> I'd rather "Sack" it.
<DanaG> Damnvidia.
<pgdex> DanaG: You better start a facebook group to release your anger.
<david__> hello all, what's the french irc for ubuntu thanks
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DanaG> Oddly, my music from Amarok (through PulseAudio) kept playing without issue.
<david__> thank you!
<Anveo> Seveas, Whoops, I ment to type 775, however I still cannot create a file
<pgdex> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Seveas> Anveo, then you need to logout + log in :)
<cizarr> pff my apt-get messed up... im getting gpg error when trying apt-get update... : The following signature couldnt be verified....
<cizarr> how could i fix that?
<pgdex> Anyone know how to get my boot time to below five seconds?
<Seveas> cizarr, pastebin your sources.list
<DanaG> Fall asleep and dream about it?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<Anveo> Seveas, well done, thanks :)
<cizarr> seveas: i cant get copy/paste working from putty :(
<IdleOne> ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<IdleOne> should work
<wols_> select stuff in putty with mouse and it's in clipboard
<cizarr> it doesnt IdleOne
<wols_> press right mouse button in putty and the clipbaord content is pasted into putty
<wols_> very sunoke abd X like. unfortunately putty is not ubuntu so it's OT
<cizarr> cant get it copied :(
<wols_> select stuff with left mousebutton in putty and it is copied
<cizarr> wols_, well... it dont copy it
<Seveas> wols_, apt-get install putty :)
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Seveas> !info putty
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-1 (gutsy), package size 302 kB, installed size 744 kB
<wols_> Seveas: it's X. should copy+paste like X too :)
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<warlock_handler> how would i know if i hav XGL on my uBuntu or not
<aref> anyone ever had gnome make all your home directory files visible on the desktop? it's rather annoying
<wols_> warlock_handler: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xgl
<Slart> aref: I've heard that from other people.. I haven't had it happen to me so far
<gonza4> hello i have a digium card, but i will use SIP Trunks (dont connect my card to any provider). Do i need to configure zaptel.conf zapata.conf? can i use the card as a timing device (for i.e. app_meetme)
<soulrider> is the wiki down ot something?
<Slart> aref: can't remember what caused it.. but you're not the first one
<soulrider> or*
<warlock_handler> <wols_>: ok got it... and ya it is installed
<aref> Slart: hehe, well, that's a relief, of sorts :p
<warlock_handler> I am trying to configure my compiz on my Ubuntu 7.10
<cizarr> ok got it work via middle mouse lol
<warlock_handler> it tells me to installed a  nvidia driver
<warlock_handler> once i do that and restart my ubuntu hangs
<warlock_handler> doesnt even come to the login screen
<lolwutubuntu> is there some magical thing i have to do to get broadcom wireless to work on ubuntu?
<reportingsj1> Is there a folder that cvs always downloads to? I don't know where the files I checked out are now xD
<warlock_handler> anybody can help me out
<marek|nano_> no
<unop> depends
<warlock_handler> i had 6.10 before this.. and beryl worked great on it
<Flare183> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flare183> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols_> warlock_handler: remove it
<RedHeron> lolwutubuntu: yes, change to something other than broadcom. ;-) (just kidding, but it was funny)
<cizarr> anyway, Seveas , here's my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/m18a20a54
<marek|nano_> stop spamming with the bot
<warlock_handler> wols_: dude can i PM u
<lolwutubuntu> well the broadcom is built into the laptop
<srccode> Hello... tough xorg.conf issue here
<lolwutubuntu> i would change if i could...
<wols_> no
<lolwutubuntu> and that restricted drivers thing didn't do anything except taunt me by letting me SEE the networks but not connect
<warlock_handler> wols_: ok what should i remove?
<wols_> xserver-xgl
<emes> what are the linux tools for working with GUID partition tables?
<srccode> in xorg.conf if I use the symlink in /dev/input/by-path it fails on init, yet if i use the path in /dev/input (not the symlink) it works fine... any ideas?
<warlock_handler> wols_: and then?
<wols_> and pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<wols_> warlock_handler: does the graphical login show?
<toonik> Hi , I have a problem with X and a Radeon 9200 SE  after installing UbuntuStudio 7.10 . I must edit xorg.conf and use "vesa" instead "ati"  to see my desktop , but I loose the graphic aceleration . I  can get 3d graphic acceleration with Debian Etch , on the same machine using "ati" as driver .   Here is a video that shows the problem, The cursor works fine but the background its what you can see,   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<toonik> CgUBq61_4rg
<warlock_handler> wols_: nope
<Flare183> Does anybody know for sure if a Radeon 9200 series card works with XGL?
<wols_> emes: parted can. maybe gparted
<Seveas> cizarr, that's a HORRIBLE sources.list
<wols_> Flare183: I know for sure it doesn't since it's uncessesary
<cizarr> Seveas, i know.. it messed up... any idea for new one?
<Flare183> wols_:> what?
<wols_> Flare183: XGL is not necessary on a ati 9200
<lolwutubuntu> does anyone have a working broadcom wireless thingy using ubuntu?
<lolwutubuntu> it worked with 6.10 and 7.04 but not 7.10
<Seveas> cizarr, yeah
<warlock_handler> wols_: no GUI login
<marek|nano_> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<emes> wols_: thanks
<wols_> warlock_handler: I asked you for something
<chcampb> hello
<toonik> Sorry , here is the video link complete  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgUBq61_4rg
<lolwutubuntu> well it works with 7.10 but it does some funky thing where it gets an ip address then decides to release it and say failed to connect
<ActySofts> kind of a strange problem over here, but gnome doesn't show the shutdown button O.o
<Flare183> wols_:>I'm using aiglx but i can't use the water effect unless i am using XGL
<ActySofts> when I go to System --> Quit...
<Seveas> c
<Seveas> cizarr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47745/
<wols_> Flare183: why not?
<cizarr> thanks Seveas !
<alanbshepard70> Is there an easy way to save all the updates for a base 7.10 install on a CD so I can install them right after installation of a new system without having to redownload them each time?
<ActySofts> hlp?
<wols_> alanbshepard70: apt-zip
<Flare183> wols_:> aiglx is not capable of doing the water effect, XGL is
<t4m1n0> what is better in settings for wifi router wireless mode: I have a choice of mixex, B-only, G-only and after burnner.. what does B-only man, or G-Only '
<alanbshepard70> wols_: thanks.
<InuKen> \join ubuntu
<Slart> t4m1n0: aren't those different speeds? 54 MBit, 108 MBit, etc
<ActySofts> InuKen: you're already there
<zero-1> Im having issues with squid on dapper, is suppose to not cache cgi's however it keeps on doing it, the rest of of it works just fine
<Seveas> t4m1n0, 802.11B and 802.11G are 2 different versions of the IEEE 802.11 wireless standard
<zero-1> this is the error messages I get:2007/12/10 14:04:39| parseConfigFile: line 707 unrecognized: 'cache deny QUERY'
<zero-1> 2007/12/10 14:04:39| parseConfigFile: line 725 unrecognized: 'broken_vary_encoding allow apache'
<zero-1> 2007/12/10 14:04:39| parseConfigFile: line 1106 unrecognized: 'access_log /var/log/squid/access.log squid'
<cafuego> t4m1n0: They define speed and available encryption.
<Flare183> !paste | zero-1
<ubotu> zero-1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fevel> hello
<Seveas> t4m1n0, G is newer and faster, but choosing mix is ok
<cafuego> t4m1n0: B Can do 11<bit with WEP only.
<Slart> t4m1n0: or not only speeds.. different version of the protocol or somet.. oh.. what Seveas said sounds nicer =)
<cafuego> t4m1n0: G does up to 54M, and allows for WPA.
<douglask> t4m1n0: B-Only limits the router to Wireless B (slower than wireless G).  G-Only limits it to Wireless G only (54Mbps), Afterburner prolly allows either and may have a 'speed booster' for network cards of the same brand.
<ActySofts> does anyone know why I don't have the shutdown button?
<Flare183> actysofts:> xgl
<fevel> im having trouble installing flash plugin on firefox, it asks for the plugin but when I click on the green puzzlepiece it says it is already installed
<wols_> Seveas: mix is not good. slowsd down G a lot
<ActySofts> Flare283: ?
<manolo> HI to all. Cannot use the microphone of my laptop. I get a "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat" pipe error. Ubuntu Gutsy uname -r 2.6.22-14-generic
<douglask> ActySofts: If you have the button on the top toolbar, you may not be an administrative user; It doesn't show it if you've not got the permissions to use it.  Do you see a log out button?
<t4m1n0> cafuego, Seveas douglask : problem is that my speed is somehow very slow... and mode is to mixed.... and we only use wep... can I still set it to G so that way I'll increase speed *
<hvgotcodes> is it safe to just remove entries from sources?
<Flare183> actysofts:> see the howto on xgl
<Seveas> t4m1n0, yes
<hvgotcodes> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<Benalex> Hello all, is there a program that may store a database of CDs and DVDs, which stores files names and comments, so I can search it instead of going throu my discs bank?
<Seveas> t4m1n0, if your wireless cards support it :)
<cafuego> t4m1n0: Sure, but ther speed you end up with will still depend on the chipset in your cpmputer.
<cizarr> Seveas, take a look pls: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47748/ im getting GPG errors
<ActySofts> douglask: yep, all of them except the shutdown, when I go to System -> Quit...
<hvgotcodes> i want to get rid of output like that
<douglask> t4m1n0: It may or may not increase the speed if your problem is signal strength or quality.
<Slart> hvgotcodes: depends on your definition of safe.. nothing will break right away
<warlock_handler> wols_: ok here you go no GUI login
<hvgotcodes> Slart: what should I do about apt-get update failing to find archives
<warlock_handler> wols_: oops http://pastie.caboo.se/126664
<douglask> ActySofts: It's a permissions issue...  Try launching the user control from the system settings menu and make sure you're an admin.
<Slart> hvgotcodes: ah... yes.. you can just remove or comment the lines that don't work any more.. that's safe
<warlock_handler> /var/log/xorg.0.log
<hvgotcodes> ok thanx
<t4m1n0> cafuego, Seveas douglask: I have: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<cafuego> Hmm... a 4311. Your mileage may vary on that.
<warlock_handler> wols_: hi u there??
<wols_> warlock_handler: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ActySofts> douglask: yep, I have pretty much everything
<nananuu> how can I get the program for weather from airport?
<wols_> warlock_handler: output of "lspci" and "dpkg -l |grep nvidia" please
<warlock_handler> wols_: what should i do now
<Latty> Hey all, not sure how this goes rule wise, but just a mention to visit scan.co.uk and hit the big Christmas banner in the middle - they are doing a thing where if you submit a message, they give 20p to the NSPCC. If you drop by and do it (a couple of seconds, literally) it'd be great. Scan are a good shop for computer stuff too.
<cafuego> t4m1n0: Just try it, I guess.
<fevel> did anyone have problemas with flashplugin on firefox ??? it is installed but firefox still asks for the plugin
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello .. I'm having some difficulties with a bad hdd I have. I used dd_rescute to make an .img file of the entire device (/dev/sdc) now I would like to mount that .img file so I can extract what files it could rescue. When I use loop I get: sudo mount -t udf backup2.img /media/img-mount -o loop .. /media/backup/backup2.img: Is a directory
<The_Don> Just testing sorry...
<milka> hello how to join germany ?
<The_Don> OK, cool! ^_^
<cafuego> t4m1n0: if B works, G should be fine as well.
<milka> channel
<warlock_handler> warlock@warlock-desktop:~$ dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<warlock_handler> ii  nvidia-glx                                 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.10            NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<warlock_handler> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                    NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<t4m1n0> cafuego, problem is if I change settings on router, I won't be albe to backup it...
<milka> plz
<douglask> ActySofts: As I'm at work without my linux laptop, I can't really poke around for the answer.  One other thing... If you have both KDE and Gnome installed, try logging in with the other desktop.
<t4m1n0> cafuego, well... g is newer...
<ActySofts> I had kde, but I got rid of it
<wols_> NineTeen67Comet: a hdd backup is NOT of type udf
<warlock_handler> wols_: ii  nvidia-glx                                 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.10            NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<milka> #ubuntu-de
<douglask> ActySofts: I've seen cases where Kde had more options than gnome and vice versa.
<wols_> warlock_handler: pastebin
<cafuego> Yeah, nevertheless, it'll be fine.
<kane77> milka, /join #ubuntu-de
<milka> hello
<warlock_handler> wols_: ok
<remote_matrix> soundray are u around?
<ActySofts> yeah, but this is kinda funny, you can't shut down the system
<milka> kane77 thx
<cafuego> t4m1n0: Keep in mind, if you an't connect after changing, just use the cat5 that surely came with it.
<remote_matrix> Q. Does anyone know how to mess with trip_points in acpi/thermal_zone ?
<NineTeen67Comet> wols_: I tried using xfs like the hdd was but that results in the same error .. Ideas? My wife's about to yak my ear off about it .. lol
<douglask> ActySofts: Try this: press alt-f2, type in "gksu shutdown -h now", click Ok.
<wols_> NineTeen67Comet: easym you did a disk backup instead of a partition backup
<ActySofts> also, the ubuntu servers are not responding so I can't use any of the doc >.>
<warlock_handler> wols_: ok, http://pastie.caboo.se/126667
<t4m1n0> cafuego, what is cat5 ?
<douglask> ActySofts: WARNING: that will shutdown your system
<wols_> NineTeen67Comet: man mount and check "offset"
<cafuego> t4m1n0: network cabl
<wols_> t4m1n0: type of network cable
<NineTeen67Comet> wols_: n'k .. thanks .. I forgot about offset .. lemme look .. thank you
<wols_> warlock_handler: no nvidia kernel module. install it
<t4m1n0> cafuego, wols_  I can't... router is in a locked room
<ActySofts> douglask, well, I'll try a reboot, not much I can do either >.>
<warlock_handler> wols_: can i just apt-get it?
<wols_> warlock_handler: yes. apt-cache search nvidia |grep kernel
<nananuu> how can I get the program for weather from airport?
<wols_> warlock_handler: choose the one fitting for your installed glx package
<nananuu> apt-get install ....
<[n0c]> nananuu: what weather program?
<nananuu> to see the weather from nearest airport
<[n0c]> you in gnome or kde?
<nananuu> gnome
<vlt> Hello. How can I connect vncserver to a listening vncviewer instance?
<[n0c]> nananuu: gnome, just right click on your top pannel and click add to pannel.. then pick weather report
<warlock_handler> wols_: i can figure out which is the best suited one... could u help me http://pastie.caboo.se/126667
<warlock_handler> wols_: i can't
<[n0c]> nananuu: after that you can right click on preferences and then put in a city/zip
<DanaG> Heh, the gnome weather thingy doesn't let you choose by zip code.
<[n0c]> mmk, whatever :P
<cizarr> any solution for the  "C compiler cannot create executables..." issue?
<nananuu> [n0c],  ok snx
<[n0c]> nananuu: no problem
<unop> cizarr, what command gives you that error?
<cafuego> cizarr: Check configure.log and see what is missing,.
<cizarr> unop: ./configure (apache2)
<cafuego> cizarr: Any reason you're compiling apache2 and not using the packages btw?
<wols_> warlock_handler: what ubuntu version?
<hajiki> hey when i shut down my computer sometimes another gdm appears before shutting down. How can i remove that other gdm??? If it helps installed kubuntu-desktop a while ago but later removed it, could it be a kdm?
<warlock_handler> wols_: 7.10
<wols_> warlock_handler: how did you install nvidia drivers?
<cafuego> cizarr: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<cizarr> cafeuego: my system messed up with the 2 versions of apache when apt-get'in it... so i prefer manual install
 * cafuego cringes
<Tyczek> hi... is there possiblity to force gnome-panel to use /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness to change brightness or is there other application?
<warlock_handler> wols_: System >> administrator >> screens and graphics
<igcek> helo... im just wondering is help.ubuntu.com really offline?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<hajiki> hey when i shut down my computer sometimes another gdm appears before shutting down. How can i remove that other gdm??? If it helps I installed kubuntu-desktop a while ago but later removed it, could that be a kdm?
<warlock_handler> wols_: any solution
<wols_> warlock_handler: your version of the nvidia driver is not in the repos so I doubt it
<wols_> variant: install both kernel sources and glx again
<warlock_handler> wols_: so what do i do now
<wols_> or: sudo dpkr-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<idiot> when trying to compile a latex document i get "error: no driver specified".  is there some latex package or latex library i can just apt-get to make everything work?
<wols_> choose the nv driver, start X and install the nvidia driver again
<warlock_handler> wols_: which nvidia driver should i choose this time
<cizarr> errggh ... anyone met that issue: http://pastebin.com/m78a70754 ?
<wols_> !nvidia warlock_handler
<wols_> there is only one for your card usually
<warlock_handler> ohh
<warlock_handler> ok
<wols_> !nvidia  | warlock_handler
<ubotu> warlock_handler: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<esoterik> there wouldnt be any gateway c140 owners in here would there be?
<wols_> !anyone | esoterik
<ubotu> esoterik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spydabyte> omg do i need some help ...
 * spydabyte chuckles
<spydabyte> why would i be able to ssh in using int ip and my friend can connect using external ip but user/name he puts in are wrong yet i use em fine ..
<edheldil> what do ppl here use for their IRC client? The XChat I have in Ubuntu is pathetic compared to xchat I have elsewhere ... :(
 * NineTeen67Comet Pidgin
<edheldil> maybe he uses keys
<spydabyte> edheldil . that to me ?
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<Othello> hi
<cafuego> edheldil: You could just install and use xchat rather than gnome-xchat of course.
<Tyczek> I have xchat on ubuntu
<Tyczek> It's great
<spydabyte> someone plz help :)
<jeroenvrp> what is a good price in euro for a second hand NVIDIA 6800 GT Grapgic card?!
<edheldil> ahh, cafuego, thanks. That looks like a good advice :)
<Othello> I bought a new 7600GS for 62 Euro
<RnB_MoMcHeTo> hi 2 all
<RnB_MoMcHeTo> i have a stupid question :] is the next -> Is big the diference whit Ubuntu & SuSe ?
<esoterik> wondering if swapping out a CPU in a laptop voids a warranty, anyone have experience here?
<Tyczek> I've got problem with mplayer... On XV/X11 the quality of movie on fullscreen is poor... On gl it's scratching ;/
<Tyczek> do u know how to fix it ?
<Tyczek> Ati drivers... >.>
<jeroenvrp> Othello: well someone has his nvidia for sell and I was just wandering what goog price will be for this product
<jeroenvrp> wandering=wondering :-)
<bascule> esoterik: yes id would
<Alejandr0> Hello, can someone help me launching singit on xmms?
<spydabyte> i just install ubuntu on my pc .. i can ssh into it from windows machine using internal ip ...
<spydabyte> my friend can connect using my regular ip
<bascule> no upgrades are covered by manufacurers warranties
<spydabyte> but when he puts in the corect user name and password it tells hiim not right
<Othello> jeroenvrp: I would not pay more than 50 Euro
<esoterik> bascule: do you know if theres some sort of sticker/etc to tip the tech off, or of i swapped it back before sending in for repairs would I be ok?
<jeroenvrp> personally I was more thinking about 25 euro
<bascule> esoterik: well the screws on a laptop are wax sealed usually with blue wax, if opened it is obvious
<Othello> maybe he would sell it for that price, try it ;)
<DanaG> Oh, that's what that blue is?
<ConstyXIV> does apparmor really do anything in gutsy?
<jeroenvrp> Othello: I mean if you payed 62 euro for a new one why give him 50 ;-)
<esoterik> bascule: excellent, never realized that
<bascule> esoterik: the cpu it's self is easily hidden by swapping back, but not something to do lightly ...
<edheldil> esoterik: is not one of the screws usually under a seal?
<manolo> HI to all. Cannot use the microphone of my laptop. I get a "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat" pipe error. Ubuntu Gutsy uname -r 2.6.22-14-generic
<esoterik> to be honest I'm looking at buying a tablet but the fastest CPU is a 1.6, so I dont have the machine in front of me
<esoterik> to be safe ill just leave off buying an extended warranty and take my chances
<bascule> esoterik: if you add ram or romove and replace the hdd you will get away with it cause they are usually under hatches that are designed to be opened, all else is grounds to void a warranty
<esoterik> bascule: thanks, good to know
<bascule> welcome
<spydabyte> some pc cases come with a sticker over the seam so u cant even take the side off without them knowing
<spydabyte> like they will slap the windows sticker over the edge of it
<esoterik> spydabyte: this is why you build desktops :)
<DanaG> One thing I noticed on my laptop: removing a thermal pad from the northbridge, and trying to replace it with thermal paste, actually made things worse --- there was a 1mm gap between the die and the heatpipe cooler.
<edheldil> Some more expensive hardware remembers its history, the parts that went through it ... :-)
<Othello> yeah, right, but I don't know, if the 6800GT is worse or better than a 7600GS
<bascule> spydabyte: never a windows sticker, and even with a seal it is ok to swap drives and ram, add cards, all else voids warranties
<OmegaElheats> can somebody help me? ShipIt sent me an ubuntu 7.10 cd. i want to upgrade from 7.04 using this cd. how can i do this?
<esoterik> edheldil: sounds like a homeland security law!
<cafuego> OmegaElheats: Insert it.
<Othello> I need a hint, why on my Ubuntu System one user is able to watch DVB Stream with gxine and another user is NOT allowed to watch
<OmegaElheats> i just need to know what to do. this is nt the computer im using at the moment
<qwaz> evening all
<cafuego> Othello: They need to be members of the `video' group I think.
<bascule> Othello: group perms on /dev/v4l probably
<[HUN]Zuburu> Sbdy who knows apache pls priv me!
<cafuego> OmegaElheats: Just insert the CD and click 'Yes' when it asks if you want to upgrade.
<Othello> the user is in all groups i can set in the user gui
<fisiopro> ciao
<rocket2143> I need help with SD card
<mean-jean> can someone help me install flashplayer 9? i have the tar file but I can't get it insatlled
<Othello> except the admin group
<rocket2143> someone help??
<fisiopro> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<edheldil> esoterik: nah... but I have heard that our Ministry of finance seeks requirement for ISPs to block online gambl;ing sites. now THAT sounds like a Chinese firewall :(
<cafuego> Othello: Are they in the video group?
<Paddy_EIRE> rocket2143, you're being a little vague..
<warlock_handler> wols_: hey dude i reconfigured x server
<OmegaElheats> mmm... okay. it didnt say anything when i tried it before.  what should i do if it doesn't ask?
<nickrud> Othello, try   groups   in a terminal, that gives the actual group names
<Othello> ok
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks! Q: Installed nerolinux and when I run it as myself, it says: make sure that you have permissions on /dev/sg0 ! If I run it as root, there is no problem. Is there any group that I have myself to or there is something else to do? Thanks
<warlock_handler> wols_: selected the driver and restarted my comp
<esoterik> elheldil: look up the us SAFE act, tell me if that isnt the beginning of the end
<rocket2143> Paddy_Eire
<Paddy_EIRE> !pm | rocket2143
<ubotu> rocket2143: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bascule> K_Dallas: ls -l /dev/sg0 see what the group is set to
<Othello> I need to check that tomorrow, because my girlfriend is sleeping now in the same room, where the computer is :)
<warlock_handler> wols_: you said "install the nvidia driver again" which one are you referring to..
<fisiopro> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wols_> warlock_handler: which nvidia chip?
<bascule> K_Dallas: and k3b is vastly superior on linux to nero
<Alejandr0> Hello, can someone help me launching singit on xmms?
<K_Dallas> bascule, root, root
<OmegaElheats> cafuego: mmm... okay. it didnt say anything when i tried it before.  what should i do if it doesn't ask?
<rocket2143> Can someone help me with my sd card? it's coming out of my Nintendo Wii and linux isn't finding it or identifying it.
<aref> anyone ever had gnome make all your home directory files visible on the desktop? it's rather annoying, and I don't quite know how to fix it
<bascule> K_Dallas: that is why, need to mess with udev.rules, a little daunting
<warlock_handler> wols_: how do i find out.. its geforce 2 with 32MB memory
<K_Dallas> bascule, i don't know, their latest version is exactly like what i am used to under windows and to me, nothing beats nero
<wols_> warlock_handler: then you need the legacy driver
<K_Dallas> bascule, ok, i will see what i can do with it, thank you
<rocket2143> Can someone help me with my sd card? it's coming out of my Nintendo Wii and linux isn't finding it or identifying it.
<cafuego> OmegaElheats: Not sure, I tend to upgrade via the net.
<DanaG> For non-packaged nvidia drivers, take a look at /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<warlock_handler> wols_: ok
<nickrud> aref, yes, gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/nautilus, under prefs (I think) there's a key about using home as your desktop
<rocket2143> Can someone help me with my sd card? it's coming out of my Nintendo Wii and linux isn't finding it or identifying it.
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | rocket2143
<bascule> K_Dallas: i'll have a look at the new one, and your welcome
<ubotu> rocket2143: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<OmegaElheats> cafuego: okay, thanks for your help.
<edheldil> aref: looks like something has symlinked ~/Desktop to ~/ :-)
<paradox__> hey all
<rocket2143> Paddy can you help me out?
<K_Dallas> bascule, the new one is exactly (as far as i have experimented) like the Windows version. the question is if you like their windows product ;)
<RazzoRz> Hey folks!!
<paradox__> what's the command to check my IP address?  .. and where are the firewall settings so I can allow traffic to come in through certain ports
<Paddy_EIRE> rocket2143, if you have a little bit more patience and hold on a minute ;)
<bascule> K_Dallas: which version of win nero 8?
<Odd-rationale> paradox__: Try ifconfig
<mean-jean> Can someone help me getting youtube videos to work? I have flashplayer 9 (flashplugin-nonfree) and java, but they won't work
<rocket2143> okay Paddy
<LjL> paradox__, note that traffic is allowed to come in through all ports by default.
<RazzoRz> I am looking for a Good Dj Mixing program,.. can anyone give me some ideas?
<nickrud> paradox__, ifconfig | grep inet ; and unless you did something yourself, there's no active firewall rules
<aref> nickrud: that was my best bet so far, but it wasn't checked :\
<edheldil> paradox__:  ifconfig
<paradox__> LjL: really? there's no firewall in place by default?
<K_Dallas> bascule, 8+ yes and 3.0.2.1 for linux
<bascule> RazzoRz: use windows or mac, seriously, there are some linux ones but they are bad
<LjL> paradox__: there are no sensitive services running by default... so no.
<Odd-rationale> mean-jean: The flashplugin-nonfree package is not working at the moment.
<LjL> !firewall > paradox__    (paradox__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickrud> aref, edheldil had a good suggestion as well, see if ~/Desktop is linked to ~/
<warlock_handler> wols_: ok, so should i install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<rocket2143> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> RazzoRz, "apt-cache search dj mix" shows a few.
<bascule> K_Dallas: cool, not seen it since 2.0.0.4 or something
<paradox__> thanks all
<RazzoRz> Ty
<mean-jean> Odd-rationale, do you know how i could get flash working (like youtube etc...)??
<rocket2143> Paddy what exactly am I waiting for?
<K_Dallas> bascule, the old versions never tempted me ;) they were limited and awfull GUI wise, this one is raffinated ;)
<pliumbum> if you're using firefox, simply install the plugin
<LjL> rocket2143: perhaps paddy is doing other stuff as well as voluntarily answering support questions. that might explain why you'd have to wait, no?
<bascule> K_Dallas: nice, I used it cause at the time nothing oss liked my drive, I had to reboot between burning dvds :(
<rocket2143> mean-jean go to your package
<Odd-rationale> mean-jean: You could download it from adobe. Some people here can help you out. I haven't treid it myself as I haven't a real need for flash and I'm willing to wait till the package is fixed :)
<K_Dallas> bascule, i see, painful if i may add
<RazzoRz> Is there a generic  list of what i can download ??
<LjL> !packages > RazzoRz    (RazzoRz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cafuego> RazzoRz: 22,000-odd packages.
<rocket2143> Can someone PM me with SD card support???
<K_Dallas> bascule, thanks again, see you around
<wols_> !nvidia | warlock_handler
<ubotu> warlock_handler: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> RazzoRz: "apt-cache search" really helps, and so does Synaptic if you prefer a graphical interface. but there is http://packages.ubuntu.com as well.
<bascule> K_Dallas: welcome, take care bye
<Odd-rationale> mean-jean: BTW what is your error message when you do sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<mean-jean> Odd-rationale, i have the tar package from adobe...i thought that was the same thing...I can't figure out how to install it though (still new with linux
<pliumbum> men-jean, you better install flash from synaptic
<pliumbum> you should find that same package
<Alejandr0> Hello, can someone help me launching singit on xmms?
<Strangework> I use an HP Pavilion dv6426us, my screen resolution should be 1280x800 at maximum. The highest potential screen resolution I can set now is 640x480. I use Ubuntu 7.10. What can be done?
<RazzoRz> Thank you,
<pliumbum> or through firefox plugins
<LjL> mean-jean: do other flash applets aside from youtube work?
<Odd-rationale> pliumbum: the one in the repos are not working for some of us.
<pliumbum> of course, everything what is flash works
<edheldil> does anybody knows where can I edit Applications menu in Feisty?
<edheldil> Gnome App menu, I mean
<LjL> edheldil: Alacarte menu editor
<rhalff> I need to rebuild a kernel module for xen, how can I do this without building an entire custom kernel ? I need the source that was used to build the xen kernel, but I believe it's nowhere to be found
<nickrud> edheldil, right click the apps menu, see edit menus :)
<mean-jean> Odd-rationale; it's reinstalling right now, no errors fo speak of yet
<pliumbum> mean jean, try google searching the deb pasckage for flash then
<pliumbum> or try automatix, or easyubuntu
<aref> nickrud: nope, doesn't look like it. I managed to remove Desktop by accident at one point, that's what triggered this whole ordeal. I recreated it, but.. :p
<mean-jean> LjL, nothing else i've seen has worked either
<LjL> !automatix | pliumbum
<ubotu> pliumbum: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<LjL> mean-jean, uhm are you on firefox?
<edheldil> nickrud: really? Doe snot work for me since Gnome 2.4 or so :(
<derjoerg> hi, are anywhere packages available with bind9 + dlz-patch?
<mean-jean> LjL, i am using firefox
<Longfellow> Anyone know how to install alien arena on 7.10?
<Frederick> folks the icon from firefox disapeared on my machine I can select the icon to be displayed on the desktop but it does not appear
<toastjam> does anybody have any idea why there might be a 5-10 second delay when trying to sftp or ssh into an ubuntu box on the local lan?
<edheldil> toastjam: DNS resolving problem
<xoqrps> Hi all, I hacked my own AP-station that has WEP encryption. And now I got the HEX? key, how do I connect with it?
<neztiti> guys how i can upgrade debian from 3.1 to 4 by te cd?
<toastjam> edheldil: why is it using DNS for a local ip?
<xoqrps> I used airodump and aircrack to collect packages and test keys
<LjL> neztiti, you aren't on #debian
<Frederick> neztiti: ask in #debian :)
<Odd-rationale> mean-jean: This should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634404
<scguy318> xoqrps: just connect however you do with NetworkManager or w/e normally?
<edheldil> toastjam: well, it does :)
<Strangework> I use an HP Pavilion dv6426us, my screen resolution should be 1280x800 at maximum. The highest potential screen resolution I can set now is 640x480. I use Ubuntu 7.10. What can be done?
<neztiti> ok but its the same family
<xoqrps> scguy318: but I don't see 'XXX' if that would have been my password. I see XX:XX:XX:XX
<LjL> neztiti: "..." then why do you think we have separate channels?
<xoqrps> scguy318: I don't understand how I can write it so to say
<neztiti> LjL ok thank u man
<mean-jean> Odd-rationale, thanks for the link!
<xoqrps> scguy318: You understand what I mean?
<Synx_hm> Anyone had problem installing ubuntu on Nforce4 boards running only sata drives?
<Odd-rationale> mean-jean: I'm going to see if enabling the backport repos will help...
<MasterShrek> Strangework, what kind of video card?
<mean-jean> odd-rationale, do i need to restart firefox to see if it flash is working?
<Odd-rationale> mean-jean: Yes
<Alejandr0> Hello, can someone help me launching singit on xmms?
<Strangework> MasterShrek:  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mean-jean> odd-rationale, OK, then i have to sign off of chatzilla but thanks for the link i'll bookmark it if something goes wrong
<MasterShrek> Strangework, ok, i was gonna say if it was nvidia i could help you
<edheldil> toastjam: I mean resolving on the server, of course
<Bax> i'm trying to update filezilla.  How do I update a program through synaptic and/or what terminal command do I use to update it?
<Strangework> MasterShrek: aww, ah well. So no ideas?
<jayde_drag0n> hey anyone know how i can resolve this... freaking amarok instead of just removing the filed from amarok.. decided instead to delete the files... and now they are sitting in my trash bin... but i had a lot of things in there and they were organized... so i have a ton of book files that are labeled 001.mp3 etc  is there a feature so i can have trash put them back where they came from like a certain other OS or am i screwed and just lost 
<LjL> Bax, if there are updated packages, an icon is shown on your tray automatically to notify you of that. if no icon is shown, it means there are no updated packages.
<MasterShrek> Strangework, possibly install the 915resolution package, although i doubt its going to help, also search the forums
<MasterShrek> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Bax> LjL, even for ones you only installed through synaptic?
<toastjam> edheldil: right, but how do I fix that?  I want it to ignore whatever dns servers it thinks it has for local ips
<LjL> Bax: uh? how else would you have installed them?
<Strangework> MasterShrek: Already installed it. :( I will check out the forums, thanks MasterShrek! :)
<Bax> LjL: one time I had to update a program called wine, which I had originally downloaded through the synaptic
<jaydedrag0n_girl> is there any way to have "trash" put files back where they came from instead of having to manually drag and drop?
<Bax> the people i talked to said I had to update it through the terminal, which I did and it worked
<LjL> Bax, manually? i doubt that, unless you did *not* install it from synatpic.
<xoqrps> Hi all, I hacked my own AP-station that has WEP encryption. And now I got the HEX? key, how do I connect with it?
<spydabyte> anyone know why ssh will let me connect internally but externall y it connects but says wrong user,pass even tho its right ... and i cant connect using using anything but internal ip and the port 22 is forwarded in my router
<LjL> Bax, i'm pretty sure it involved running dpkg on a .deb file.
<esoterik> xoqrps: enter it without the : as the password/key
<Bax> LjL: the update thing didn't tell me I had to update wine, some I'm presuming I have the same problem here with filezilla
<Synx_hm> Anyone have a workaround for the grub-installer bug?
<LjL> Bax: when packages *that are in the repositories* (and that you have installed) get updated, you're notified of that. that goes for WINE too, unless you installed it via weird methods to begin with, or you're trying to upgrade to a not-yet-supported version
<toastjam> how do I make my ubuntu server stop trying to dns lookup IPs, especially the local ones?
<idiot> i'm having some trouble installing latex.  apt-get install tetex-base says that its been obseleted and tex-common should be installed, but when i install tex-common i can't find the latex binary.  is this an issue with where i'm getting the source packages from?  any ideas?
<toastjam> the 5 second delay every time I save something by ftp is killing me
<tdziedz2> exit
<edheldil> toastjam: dunno, consult man sshd.conf
<LjL> Bax, the fact that there's a new version of Filezilla (or WINE) out doesn't mean that it's [immediately] available in the Ubuntu repositories. you should wait. if you can't wait, then you're kind of on your own
<esoterik> i have an older sata1.5 36gb raptor drive, and it will not boot even a live cd of 7.10 or any of the newer linux kernels, but it will run 7.04. anyone have any ideas where I can start to fix this?
<JuJuBee> I installed an SSL certificate for my web server.  Ever since, I need to enter the password during a reboot.  IS there a way to avoid having to enter the password?
<RazzoRz> Hi there! i have install Dbmixer,  it says its installed.. but don't see a launcher,,,  can someone help me to run this !
<Bax> LjL: but there is a terminal command you can use to update it right?  There was one people told me to use for wine but I forgot it
<edheldil> toastjam: you can also try adding the local clients to /etc/hosts
<junmin> Hello, cannot boot up using UUID in grub? any idea? please
<LjL> idiot: i think you might be looking for texlive
<LjL> Bax: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<edheldil> JuJuBee: you have to create unencrypted private key
<LjL> Bax: before that, do sudo apt-get update, if you think your repositories list might not have got updated
<jaydedrag0n_girl> hey i'm trying everything i can think of to google this problem on my own but to no avail... can someone please assist me with a solution?? i need to make "Trash" behave so that i can undo a massive delete caused by amarok... i need to enable or find the feature that makes it so you can make trash put files back from where they came from instead of manually putting them all back one at a time
<JuJuBee> edheldil : can you tell me or direct me as to how to do  that?
<LjL> junmin, meaning that you *can* boot if you use plain device nodes?
<Alejandr0> Hello, can someone help me launching singit on xmms?
<junmin> LjL: yup~
<LjL> junmin: well, what's the problem with just doing that, then? (i understand it's unelegant - but, file a bug about it)
<idiot> LjL:  when trying to 'sudo apt-get install texlive' i get "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".  any ideas why?
<Odd-rationale> jaydedrag0n_girl: I'm sorry to say that ubuntu's trash is not like other OS's recyle bin (read: you can not restore file back to their original location)
<xoqrps> As what esoterik, passkey? hex? ascii?
<edheldil> JuJuBee: whe you generate your key pair before creating a CSR, you have to create it with a -nodes option. Possibly there's a way to decrypt the key, but I do not know. Look at openssl commands
<LjL> idiot, full output of that please (use the pastebin, "/msg ubotu pastebin")
<paradox__> I'm having a problem with ppl connecting to my comptuer.. ifconfig only reports my internal IP address (that the router assigns me) .. but when I use services like whatsmyip.com to get my actual broadcasted IP.. I can't even ping myself.. any suggestions?
<JuJuBee> Thanks, I already created my CSR.  Wonder if I can change it.
<junmin> LjL: it's an usa enternal hd... getting UUID work is a better solution
<Odd-rationale> jaydedrag0n_girl: Please don't cry.
 * Toma- thought LjL was calling someone an idiot till he scrolled up ;|
<xoqrps> As what esoterik, passkey? hex? ascii?
<xoqrps> esoterik: KEY FOUND! [ 10:10:10:10:10 ]
<bascule> paradox__: ask the router
<LjL> Toma-: well, technically i was, but i'm hardly to blame
<Toma-> ;)
<esoterik> xoqrps: id convert it to ascii
<paradox__> bascule: I've already gone through my router settings.. I can't seem to figure it out.. was wondering if this was a ubuntu thing or not
<xoqrps> esoterik: how?
<bascule> paradox__: no the WAN side IP is not as a rule visible from any OS
<idiot> LjL:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47760/
<bascule> paradox__: traceroute might pick it up on hop 3
<xoqrps> esoterik: and then do what with it?
<Bax> LjL: the command worked fine, thanks!
<paradox__> bascule: what do you mean on hop 3?
<Alejandr0> Hello, can someone help me launching singit on xmms?
<esoterik> xoqrps: http://www.dolcevie.com/js/converter.html
<toastjam> edheldil: hey I got it working, I just added "UseDns no" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config.  thanks for the help
<LjL> Bax, except that there's never been an update for filezilla on Gutsy
<xoqrps> esoterik: it gave me '?????'
<telexicon> Anyone have any luck booting PXELINUX on macs?
<bascule> paradox__: hop 2 actually, well lAN ip of router, then wan ip of router and then wherever, isp gateway most likely
<tyronepolleri> Does anyone know how to set up pop3 server in xinetd ?
<bascule> paradox__: my router chooses to ignore them of course
<esoterik> xoqrps: im not sure then, its been a while since ive cracked a wep key
<xoqrps> esoterik: but you also get ????? if you try to run 10:10:10:10:10 right?
<bascule> xoqrps: that is a hex key, don't use the colons just type it in
<esoterik> xoqrps: yes
<hammsand> **gutsy --I'm about to swap motherboard, processor, ram, .... am I really going to have to reinstall ??
<reportingsj1> Hi, my computer got shut off this morning because of a power outage and now the max resolution is 800x600 which is a pain. Is there any way to fix it so I can make it bigger again? (I checked through system > preferences > screen reso)
<junmin> some one who using UUID of partitions can paste his/her menu.1st of grub and /etc/fstab, please??? thanks
<xoqrps> bascule: Should I juse type in 1010101010 as password?
<Donka> anyone know of a good virus scanner for ubuntu?
<xoqrps> bascule: As hex, ascii or passkey or whatever it's called?
<bascule> xoqrps: yes, set it as a hex key in wifi manager thingy
<bascule> no colons just the values
<tyronepolleri> Donka, avast
<Ereal1> since when do any linux user have to really have to worry about viruses
<xoqrps> bascule: But that didn't work, hmm
<Ereal1> is their something I should know.?
<Donka> ok is it easy to install tyrone, im new to linux
<diogofsr> Is it possible to let Evolution running in the background and notify me when there is new mail? Like Pidgin, with the icon and all?
<ConstyXIV> does anyone else have trouble with two finger touchpad scrolling in ubuntu?
<tyronepolleri> Ereal1, yes it is pretty easy but i don't think u need one
<hajiki> hey when i shut down my computer sometimes another gdm appears before shutting down. How can i remove that other gdm??? If it helps I installed kubuntu-desktop a while ago but later removed it, could that be a kdm?
<bascule> Ereal1: not really, they are none that have survived beyond novelty value
<white_eagle> hello
<telexicon> How do you do network botton on a mac?
<LjL> idiot, there are several bug reports that look similar to your problem, but none has "texlive-pdfetex" as the package immediately preceeding the problem. see http://tinyurl.com/3b8kr8 - in particular bug #174569 is the only one marked as confirmed
<tyronepolleri> Ereal1, you can look on guides online
<telexicon> er
<telexicon> How do you do network boot on a mac?*
 * edheldil shudders when he hears about 'evolution'
<LjL> idiot, you're on gutsy right?
<Ereal1> hey guys I need help
<idiot> LjL feisty
<white_eagle> when i try to start synaptic or when I try to add remove programes a eror shows up, it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bascule> telexicon: hardly the right channel ...
<white_eagle> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. HELP!
<LjL> !virus > donka    (donka, see the private message from Ubotu)
<telexicon> bascule, im trying to boot linux
<LjL> tyronepolleri: avast for ubuntu?
<bascule> telexicon: G5 of core 2?
<tyronepolleri> Does anyone know how to set up pop3 server in xinetd ?
<reportingsj1> My computer got shut off this morning because of a power outage and now the max resolution is 800x600 which is a pain. Is there any way to fix it so I can make it bigger again? (I checked through system > preferences > screen reso
<telexicon> bascule, core 2
<LjL> idiot: ah that changes things a bit, i was looking at the wrong bug reports then
<tyronepolleri> LjL, yes there is a version in the web site
<telexicon> bascule, we want to do thin clients
<white_eagle> when I apply this in the terminal using root nothing shows up, just an empty line
<[Ramy]> how can i disable the touchpad on thinkpad r61 ?
<idiot> LjL, sorry, should have mentioned from the get-go
<xoqrps> bascule: That didn't work :S
<white_eagle> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. HELP! when I apply this in the terminal using root nothing shows up, just an empty line
<bascule> xoqrps: well that is all I know on wep keys
<white_eagle> when i try to start synaptic or when I try to add remove programes a eror shows up, it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<xoqrps> bascule: That didn't work :S I tried both 10:10:10:10:10 and 1010101010
<bascule> xoqrps: I do use kde however and forgot where I was
<Pici> white_eagle: Have you tried using that command that it suggests in a terminal?
<xoqrps> bascule: Hmm ok, what's the difference? Because I got the key 10:10:10:10:10 when I ran aircrack-ng
<bascule> xoqrps: though it should work still, are you sure this is the right key?
<xoqrps> The program says it's 100% match
<bascule> xoqrps: that is a suspicious looking key to me
<ipguy> hi all
<xoqrps> bascule: Yeah I reacted on it aswell
<LjL> idiot, still i see no feisty report, and none that exactly matches your problem. please, open a new bug report, attach the full pastebin output that you gave me, *and* the contents of the file /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.uop26813
<ipguy> how do i setup compiz with my intel gma video card ?
<xoqrps> bascule: I had around 130,000 ivs when I started cracking the ivs.
<tdziedz2> exit
<bascule> xoqrps: plenty
<LjL> idiot, bug reporting interface is at http://bugs.ubuntu.com fyi
<xoqrps> bascule: Yeah that's what I thought
<bascule> xoqrps: well I have had success with aircrack-ng on a few occassions now, always worked for me
<idiot> LjL, you don't think its just operator error?  i remember a couple years ago installing tetex-* whatnot.  maybe its just me not removing proper packages or whatnot...
<Erealz> ubuntu 7.10 has a lot of bugs 7.04 is more stable  im about to post that on my blog
<bascule> just the chars no colons in the manager and awau I went
<LjL> idiot, no, errors like that should just *never* happen, unless you're using third-party repositories.
<xoqrps> bascule: What could I write in the terminal to connect? sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor channel 13 key 10:10:10:10:10; sudo ifconfig eth1 up ?
<idiot> which i might be...
<ipguy> anyone here using compiz with an intel gma video card ?
<LjL> idiot, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list then
<linenoise> I'm trying to get wireless working through wpa_supplicant.  The ap I want to connect to has a blank password.
<bascule> xoqrps: never done it in terminal, diesn't like my 3945 card for some reason or I am missing some lib
<nickrud> [Ramy], add the line Option "TouchpadOff" "1"  to /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the section abou the synaptics touchpad
<linenoise> wpa_supplicant doesn't appear to be able to handle this.  Has anyone found a workaround/way of forcing the psk to be blank?
<tyronepolleri> !virus
<bascule> xoqrps: as soon as I say key it says unsupported ... blah ...
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<xoqrps> bascule: Ok, but 1010101010 is that the password the owner wrote in as key? :P
<bascule> xoqrps: no it is hashed from ascii
<xoqrps> bascule: Sounds like a wierd key I'd write in, I must say
<idiot> LjL:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47763/
<xoqrps> bascule: Ok, so can I convert it somehow to get the 'text' the real password is?
<bascule> xoqrps: unless they set a hex key that was easy to remember ...
<white_eagle> i get an error message when I try to run synaptic: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<white_eagle> E: _cache->open() failed, please report." when I run "dpkg --configure -a as a root nothing but a blank line shows up!"
<xoqrps> bascule: Ok, but when I ran that converter I converted from Hex to ASCII. Was that wrong of me?
<LjL> idiot, ah well, that *is* quite broken. you don't currently have 3rd-party repos enabled (but you had in the past, they're commented out), and even more importantly, you don't have the 'main' repository enabled! please generate a new sources.list
<LjL> !easysource > idiot    (idiot, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xoqrps> bascule: Cause I got like five ? (?????) and when I do it from ASCII to HEX I get (31:30:3a:31:30:3a:31:30:3a:31:30:3a:31:30)
<reportingsj1> I'm using a nvidia geforce card with 7.10, and when my computer got shut down the max screen resolution went down to 800x600. I know there is a way to fix this by restarting something, just not exactly how. Can anyone help?
 * Flare183 is away: Gone away for now.
<LjL> idiot: after that, see if "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" helps
<linenoise> basically the ap is set up to encrypt traffic but allow anyone to connect.  Except, the linux/ubuntu client doesn't work with a blank psk... so... I'm forced to us ms garbage
<white_eagle> E: _cache->open() failed, please report." when I run "dpkg --configure -a as a root nothing but a blank line shows up!"
<Pici> !away > Flare183 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<LjL> !away > Flare183    (Flare183, see the private message from Ubotu)
<white_eagle>  i get an error message when I try to run synaptic: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<white_eagle>  E: _cache->open() failed, please report." when I run "dpkg --configure -a as a root nothing but a blank line shows up!"
<Pici> !repeat | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bascule> xoqrps: http://centricle.com/tools/ascii-hex/
<xoqrps> bascule: Ok I got it now
<xoqrps> bascule: %31%30%3a%31%30%3a%31%30%3a%31%30%3a%31%30
<xoqrps> bascule: Should I try to connect with that? :p
<Flare183> sorry
<bascule> nah that looks all wrong to me
<bascule> but what do I know
<Pici> Flare183--Away: Did you even read that message from ubotu?
<xoqrps> bascule: brb
<Flare183--Away> yes
<xoqrps> bascule: Should I choose WEP HEX or WEP ASCII when I write in the password?
<Flare183--Away> and I usderstand it
<bascule> wep hex
<snkmad> reportingsj1 are you using the restricted drivers?
<bascule> and just go 1010101010
<linenoise> anyone?  anyone?  beuller?
<Pici> Flare183--Away: The same goes for changing your nick when you go away...
<idiot> LjL, this is going to upgrade me to gutsy?
<KuribohX> I can't mount my cd drive
<reportingsj1> linenoise: Fry? Fry? Fry? "I heard he was sick" :p
<Pici> white_eagle: Are you on broadband? I'm going to suggest a command to clear your cache, but I want to make sure it doesn't cause a big problem for you.
<LjL> idiot: only if you select Gutsy on that site. but don't, select Feisty instead.
<white_eagle> yes I am on broadband
<reportingsj1> Can anyone help me fix my resolution? nvidia geforce.. 7300 gls (I do believe)
<bascule> reportingsj1: install nvidia-settings
<Vadi> What is the command to rename my username?
<xoqrps> bascule: didn't work :P
<Pici> white_eagle: okay, try this `sudo apt-get clean`
<LjL> Vadi: i don't think there is one
<bascule> xoqrps: well I just don't get it, can you host the cap on rapidshare or such?
<xoqrps> bascule: I ran the aircrack-ng and recived this message: KEY FOUND! [ 10:10:10:10:10 ] -- Decrypted correctly: 100%
<Vadi> LjL: I'm pretty sure ther eis one... I remember helping out with it before
<xoqrps> Yeah sure bascule
<reportingsj1> bascule: Umm, any more info on that?
<bascule> xoqrps: try aircrack-ng -z <cap-file>
<linenoise> Now I get it.  After being a long time die hard linux user, I finally get it.  I will never blame anyone for using ms garbage again.  This level of uncertainty is untennable.
<rencore_> how can i increase ubuntu bttery life
<tomchuk> Vadi: usermod -l newname oldname
<LjL> Vadi, i "think" that just changing the name in /etc/passwd and /etc/group, and renaming the directory in /home, should do it, but i can hardly guarantee that's safe or enough
<linenoise> rencore_: use the power management console?
<Vadi> tomchuk: that's it, thanks!
<linenoise> rencore_: set it to aggresive battery life
<reportingsj1> bascule: Scratch that, thanks :)
<bascule> reportingsj1: it's somewhere in the repos, nvidias own resolution thingy for linux
<tomchuk> Vadi: np
<nickrud> Vadi, system->admin->users & groups
<reportingsj1> bascule: Umm, I installed it and ran it, doesn't have anything dealing with resolution though.
<rsfriends> yo every body
<xoqrps> bascule: It's running now
<nj786> what player plays DIVx VIDEOS>
<xoqrps> bascule: The file is 70mb large..
<nj786> ?
<bascule> reportingsj1: should do .. while since I used it though
<linenoise> nj786: vlc
<bascule> xoqrps: should take about ---- done!
<linenoise> nj786: and it's most likely a codec issue, not a player issue
<nj786> linenoise: streaming?
<rsfriends> how can i test my mic, if that works, ?
<eyemean> hello, apparently i need java runtime environement installed for ubuntu 7.10
<KuribohX> has anyone had this problem my cdrom drive is removable and I removed it while ubuntu was on......ever since it can't mount it but once and awhile it recognizes it....otherwise it just says hdc is missing... anyway to force it to mount or configure the device?
<linenoise> nj786: mplayer, vlc, kaffeine... all do streaming video when you have the correct codecs installed
<xoqrps> bascule: Now it says, Failed. Next try with 5000 Ivs. (Got 24 IVs) I'm positive this file had 130k Ivs before :P
<RazzoRz> correct me if i am wrong, is Mint,  similar to ubuntu?...
<nj786> linenoise: ok how can i download the "correct" codecs
<tomchuk> rsfriends: if using gnome, gnome-sound-recorder (Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder)
<xoqrps> bascule: Any idea about that wierd stuff?
<bascule> xoqrps: sure they are ivs, I would trust -z 's count, data and IVs are not the same
<linenoise> nj786: my first guess would be to 'apt-cache search codec'
<reportingsjr> bascule: It did nothing. I got 4 errors when trying to run it though. Want me to pm them to you?
<rsfriends> ok thx, i  use gnome
<linenoise> nj786: and the go from there
<bascule> reportingsjr: yeah go on
<rsfriends> ty;)
<bascule> xoqrps: can you packet inject?
<benzs_s> what package do i need to play mp3s?
<spydabyte> why would if my pc is dmz through router sshd wont listen ?
<Synx_hm> Anyone have a fix for this bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/14135
<xoqrps> bascule: What do you mean?
<linenoise> benzs_s: xmms, amarok and mpg123 all play mp3s.  you probably have a codec issue
<xoqrps> bascule: When I write aircrack-ng -b [mac-adress of AP station] [file].cap
<linenoise> benzs_s: 'apt-cache search mp3' start there, work up
<benzs_s> linenoise: okay, so which codec?
<xoqrps> bascule: It says 132051 IVs
<linenoise> benzs_s: the mp3 codec
<benzs_s> yeah...
<rsfriends> i do get error, "your audio capture setting are invalid pleas correct theme in the multimedia setting", should i just change the settings there?
<benzs_s> nm
<nj786> linenoise: when i type apt-cache search codec in terminal is it done?
<xoqrps> bascule: Any idea?
<Pici> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nj786> linenoise: or is there another step?
<xoqrps> bascule: Packet injection?
<bascule> xoqrps: aircrack-ng -z is more specific, you need to get injectio going and not just capturing
<linenoise> meh... sorry peeps, I'm done helping newbs.  I'm a bit upset with the state of linux right now... I'm switching to windows.
<hammsand> anyone know of a good mp3 player besides Amarok?  i'm not a big fan of amarok
<nj786> hammsand: XXMS
<xoqrps> bascule: Oh, so airodump-ng -c 13 --bssid [mac-adress] --write blah eth1 isn't enough?
<Pici> hammsand: exaile, bmp...rhythmbox
<PPreda> hello all, I have an ATI mobile 9600, when I install the restricted driver and reboot it did not get back to X, anyone has any idea or met this problem before?
<hammsand> cool ty ty
<nj786> hammsand: XMMS**
<xoqrps> bascule: What should I do to get it started, know any good guide?
<bascule> xoqrps: not by a long way
<linenoise> PPreda: hah... best of luck... again linux support totally fails it here
<bascule> xoqrps: sure
<xoqrps> bascule: Must be issues with language communication, I was positive that was the way to do it :p
<PPreda> linenoise: I know, just asking if anyone had any luck with it
<xoqrps> bascule: Sucks to not be a native english speaker I guess!
<ZeroZiat> Good night peeps, how do I check what drivers I have installed?
<Odd-rationale> PPreda: I had something like that happedn when I upgraded to UbuntuStudio (rt-kernel)
<tyronepolleri> Does anyone know how to set up pop3 server in xinetd ?
<linenoise> PPreda: most ati cards fail under linux (outside of 2d)
<eurowerke> I'm having a problem keeping my static ip address
<xoqrps> bascule: Can we join a channel ourself, like #bascule to avoid all the login/logout spam here?
<eurowerke> I set the config up in /etc/network/interfaces
<linenoise> xoqrps: you can turn off login logout spam from your client
<eurowerke> but as soon as the regular dhcp lease time expires, it renews to another IP address
<PPreda> because I am new to X, any way to get 3D acceleration without the restricted driver?
<rsfriends> sound recod dont want to start, i am getting error,
<linenoise> no
<eurowerke> anyone have a clue?
<KuribohX> has anyone had this problem my cdrom drive is removable and I removed it while ubuntu was on......ever since it can't mount it but once and awhile it recognizes it....otherwise it just says hdc is missing... anyway to force it to mount or configure the device? (bump)
<linenoise> eurowerke: 'ping -f google &'
<PPreda> thanks all, will google a bit to see if I missed something
<linenoise> eurowerke: that will keep your lease from timing out as it will keep a connection open.  alternately, you can wget google.com every minute or so.
<xoqrps> bascule: Find anything?
<cizarr> anyone get this site working: https://www.rapidvps.com/ ?
<eurowerke> why does it time out in the first place?
<eurowerke> can't I just keep it static?
<edheldil> eurowerke: and what's the problem?
<bascule> xoqrps: hang on, I've lost it :)
<xoqrps> bascule: Alright!
<linenoise> eurowerke: becase that's what dhcp is for... when you oversubscribe and need to manage
<linenoise> e
<georgeb> eurowerke: don't try ping -f
<eurowerke> edheldil: i set a static ip in network/interfaces file, but when dhcp lease time runs out, it renews to another address
<Odd-rationale> cizarr: I can open the link.
<eurowerke> lol I know georgeb ;)
<linenoise>  eurowerke yeah, you're interface is set up to be managed by dhcp
<georgeb> eurowerke: it's either dhcp, either static
<eurowerke> "iface eth0 inet static"
<georgeb> eurowerke: when it's dhcp it's up to the dhcp server to give you the same ip
<cizarr> Odd-rationale, can u see the website?
<Odd-rationale> cizarr: Yes. Can you?
<inpho> is it possible to edit the history file ?
<n00bie> i get an error (see pastebin-link) when trying to run  mplayer <file.avi>   ... mplayer -vo x11 <file.avi>   works, but no fullscreen then... i have an ati mobility radeon video/graphics card
<n00bie> http://pastebin.com/d201cf66c
<eurowerke> '/etc/init.d networking restart
<eurowerke> works
<eurowerke> then
<georgeb> eurowerke: then it should have nothing to do with dhcp
<cizarr> Odd-rationale, i cant :(
<linenoise> n00bie: try -vo sdl
<eurowerke> next day, new ip address
<cizarr> Odd-rationale, lemmi del cookies, thanks.
<georgeb> eurowerke: have you tried setting it from System Settings ?
<linenoise> lol
<eurowerke> where does dhclient get started from?
<xoqrps> bascule: The internet is big, eh? :)
<eurowerke> it's a console only setup georgeb
<eurowerke> no Xwin
<bascule> xoqrps: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=how_to_crack_wep_with_no_clients
<Pici> eurowerke: thats your dhcp server issuing you a new ip address, not your computer.  the dhcp server should be smart enough to assign the same address if you are coming from the same hardware address.
<bascule> got the one that covers most hassles
<bascule> :)
<xoqrps> bascule I'll try it!
<eurowerke> yeah it is assigning the same address Pici, same address it had before I set it to static IP
<bascule> just for the record I know this stuff cause I demoed how easy it is in 3 friends houses
<hasan> i heard ubuntu got the same effects like vista ?
<eurowerke> the static IP and the IP that was being assigned by DHCP are on 2 different subnets
<eurowerke> and the static IP is not included in the DHCP lease range
<bascule> hasan: superior to vista, check youtube.com, search for compiz-fusion
<juano__> hasan: *better* effects
<hasan> hmm
<Odd-rationale> hasan: *Different* effects.
<juano__> hasan: and with way less hardware requirements than vista
<RazzoRz> hey folks!,,, have a dualhead question...
<juano__> !ask | RazzoRz
<ubotu> RazzoRz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<edheldil> eurowerke: looks like you are running dhclient from somewhere ...
<hasan> structured wise ( file placing ) like in redhat its  /etc/resolv.conf is the same in ubuntu ?
<Gorgory> alguem ae sabe como fasso pra instalar pacote .gz?
<georgeb> eurowerke: could you paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<juano__> !pt | Gorgory
<ubotu> Gorgory: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RazzoRz> glad i got the attention... ty... now my question is... is there a step by step for setting up Dual head on 7.10 and what are the similaritys between ubuntu and Mint
<Pici> hasan: most linuxes/unixes have a very similar directory structure.
<eurowerke> yeah georgeb, one sec
<hasan> ok
<Synx_hm> Anyone running the nvidia restricted drivers?
<hasan> if i m willing to read the kernal of some linux distro how do i get that ?
<juano__> RazzoRz: dualhead ?
<juano__> Synx_hm: me
<josiahw> if only I could run dx10 games in linux
<Synx_hm> juano__, you get dual monitor working?
<Odd-rationale> Synx_hm: me2
<josiahw> i would have no use for windows any longer
<wols_> hasan: read it how?
<RazzoRz> juano__: yes dual monitors
<Synx_hm> Odd-rationale, ya i dont see m second screen
<eurowerke> http://pastebin.com/d7a2e8455
<juano__> Synx_hm: never tried, but have you seen nvidia-config ?
<Synx_hm> juano__, nope ill try that
<magnetron> josiahw: actually, rudimentary dx10 support is included in Wine
<juano__> Synx_hm: nvidia-settings ! sorry
<KuribohX> has anyone had this problem my cdrom drive is removable and I removed it while ubuntu was on......ever since it can't mount it but once and awhile it recognizes it....otherwise it just says hdc is missing... anyway to force it to mount or configure the device? (bump) (bump)
<hasan> read it --> interms of some file reader if i m willing to see whats inside the kernel ..
<idiot> LjL, thanks, everything working nicely now.  you're a life saver...
<juano__> Synx_hm: nvidia-settings that is
<josiahw> magnetron: So I can play Crysis on my Linux Computer without any problems?
<Synx_hm> Odd-rationale, you run dual monitor?
<goldbond> i have a second hdd. i looked up its uuid with blkid and added " UUID=3820cd30-804a-4a99-b81d-54908eafa38b /mnt/f ext3 defaults 0 0 " to my /etc/fstab. but my drive does not mount when i reboot
<magnetron> !appdb > josiahw
<Bomfunk> MepT_Bblu: ы
<goldbond> can anyone give me a hand?
<juano__> goldbond: ask
<MepT_Bblu> APA
<josiahw> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Odd-rationale> Synx_hm: Nope. I have another monitor. want me to try?
<Thiago_Adriano> I`m trouble to put on work a mini-pci card broadcom in my laptop pavillion 6625, somebody help-me?
<Synx_hm> Odd-rationale, sure if you care to ;)
<magnetron> josiahw: that's not what i said. check the private message from ubotu
<Odd-rationale> Synx_hm: OK it might take awhile though...
<juano__> Synx_hm: i believe nvidia-settings has some stuff that might help
<goldbond> juano__: i did (  i have a second hdd. i looked up its uuid with blkid and added " UUID=3820cd30-804a-4a99-b81d-54908eafa38b /mnt/f ext3 defaults 0 0 " to my /etc/fstab. but my drive does not mount when i reboot )
<MepT_Bblu> JlaJlaJla
<wols_> goldbond: auto,user,defaults
<wols_> goldbond: what happens if you do sudo mount /mnt/f  ?
<Bomfunk> .
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<juano__> Bomfunk: stop
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<kitche> !ops | Bomfunk
<ubotu> Bomfunk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<josiahw> magnetron: ahhh.... I guess it wont.... why cant wine run any windows program?
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Bomfunk> ы
<Synx_hm> juano__, it says it wants to get rid of nvidia-glx-new
<Bomfunk> ы
<tongueroo> someone stop Bomfunk
<Seveas> too late, suckas :p
<ompaul> :P
<juano__> thanks Seveas
<MepT_Bblu> <?php
<MepT_Bblu> define("myemail","ara@bk.ru");
<magnetron> josiahw: it can run lots of windows programs
<tongueroo> thanks
<MepT_Bblu> define("WELLCOME',"йа креведко!");
<MepT_Bblu> echo WELLCOME, "<br>";
<MepT_Bblu> echo,"йа креведко",myemail;
<goldbond> wols_: [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<goldbond> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/f busy
<kitche> hmm LjL must haeva  script that auto ops him :)
<Seveas> again, too late
<wols_> goldbond: "mount" to see if it's actually already mounted
<KuribohX> can someone help me?
<KuribohX> has anyone had this problem my cdrom drive is removable and I removed it while ubuntu was on......ever since it can't mount it but once and awhile it recognizes it....otherwise it just says hdc is missing... anyway to force it to mount or configure the device? (bump) (bump)
<georgeb> eurowerke: everything seems ok, I don't understand how the dhcp client might start
<tongueroo> hey guys, how do i which node our slices are on?  s000386 and s000387
<juano__> Synx_hm: alt + f2 , then type nvidia-settings
<eurowerke> yeah :(
<eurowerke> bleh
<LjL> kitche: no, my problem is *lack* of a script
<georgeb> eurowerke: can you check if it's running now ?
<juano__> Synx_hm: dont install anything
<[Neurotic]> KuribohX, I tend to make sure I tell ubuntu to eject the drive, that way I never get any issues with it 'losing' the mount point
<magnetron> tongueroo: please explain?
<goldbond> wols_: i did. this is what happened ( mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/f busy ) and ( [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab )
<Synx_hm> juano__, i had to install nvidia-settings
<Synx_hm> juano__, anyways, whats the diff between twin view and seperate x screen
<josiahw> magnetron: I know but I doubt it would run Crysis.... or at least run it as well as it would run on my Vista machine.... I want to go back to Ubuntu and Ubuntu only but I like to play a lot of games (new games) and Im guessing that I have to stick to Windows for that.
<KuribohX> yeah well I didn't know that it was that sensitive
<wols_> goldbond: no you did not. run "mount"
<hasan> read it --> interms of some file reader if i m willing to see whats inside the kernel ..
<rsfriends> my mic don't work, what can the problem, mic did work before, but no that don't work?
<tongueroo> KuribohX: if its any help, this is the mount command i usually use sudo mount xxx.iso folder_name -o loop -t iso9660
<[Neurotic]> rsfriends, try the volume setting, you may have turned off / muted the mic
<rsfriends> ok, i try;)
<magnetron> josiahw: until they release games for linux too, i guess so. but wine runs a lot of windows programs, including games
<tongueroo> magnetron: yes, im got the email about node 9 going down, and realized i have no idea which node our slices are on
<tongueroo> magnetron: so just wondering if there's a way for me to find that out
<[Neurotic]> josiahw, I tend to have a dual boot, and then have a cut down version of XP that I play windows games on.
<goldbond> wols_: here is the output of mount. i don't see it (sda1 i think)
<josiahw> magnetron: Does it run as well as they would on a windows machine? Or does wine run slower that native windows because it has to go through linux?
<goldbond> wols_: http://dpaste.com/27599/
<tongueroo> magnetron: shit im in the wrong chat room
<RazzoRz> so about a Step by step info on Dual monitors,,
<tongueroo> nevermind :)
<magicrobotmonkey> if i have a dvd from a camcorder, what the best way to copy it to a regular full size dvd?
<ikonia> !language | tongueroo
<ubotu> tongueroo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xxx_> does ubuntu support geforce go 7300?
<magnetron> josiahw: Counter-Strike runs faster in Linux with wine
<askand> "I'm a fuckin slower thread. I'm dead without doing nothing" Is that language appropirate for a, by ubuntu, supported software?
<ikonia> xxx_: it does
<ikonia> |language | askand
<Pici> !language | askand
<ubotu> askand: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> askand: that is totally uncalled for and a blatant troll
<LjL> askand, it's not appropriate for this channel, since this is a *support* channel. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<josiahw> magnetron: sweet. maybe I will dual boot.... what is the best file system to go with when dual booting?
<askand> okok sorry
<xxx_> which channel is dedicated to ubuntu supported graphics cards ??
<magnetron> josiahw: for the linux?
<ikonia> xxx_: your fine here
<xxx_> k
<[Neurotic]> josiahw, you can set each partition as it's own file system type
<RazzoRz> Trying to set up two monitors for 7.10 ,, not too sure where to start..
<xxx_> is the geforce go 7300 for the notebook supported
<eddy> I need to edit a text file as super user, how do I?
<ikonia> xxx_: should be
<magicrobotmonkey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xxx_> k
<ikonia> eddy: sudo
<juano__> eddy: gksudo gedit textfile
<soldats> eddy, sudo gedit text file
<eddy> ok thx
<Pici> !gksudo | soldats
<ubotu> soldats: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<soldats> oops
<KuribohX> Magnetron: I applied that command to my comp and it says "mount requires an argument"
<KuribohX> -t
<juano__> thanks Pici
<Synx_hm> juano__, that worked, twinview worked but one screen was dimmer, and dual x mode with xerna or what ever that was called borked up x
<[Neurotic]> RazzoRz, preferences > Screen and Graphics Preferences
<josiahw> [Neurotic], magnetron: Well I have external hard drives that have all of my Media... some of those files are to big for a fat 32 system. I want both windows and linux to be able to r,w,rw all information on those hard drives
<OmegaNine> Is there a way to get better control over compiz fusion than the "Off, on a lil, on all the way" check boxes in appearance?
<xxx_> set the drives to ext3
<Pici> !ccsm | OmegaNine
<ubotu> OmegaNine: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<xxx_> and use fs drive on windows
<[Neurotic]> joseaa, which version of ubuntu are you running? if you are using 7.10+ you can use ntfs
<OmegaNine> Thanks Pici
<xxx_> fs-drive
<benzss> how do i find out which driver my wireless adapter is using?
<josiahw> xxx_: are the read times slower on windows using fs-drive though?
<RazzoRz> Neurotic: thats not a option
<xxx_> no
<josiahw> xxx_: nice
<utahvw> RazzoRz:what video card?
<ompaul> !wireless | benzss
<ubotu> benzss: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magicrobotmonkey> isnt there some simple way to copy non-commercial dvds in ubuntu?
<RazzoRz> ati x1400
<[Neurotic]> RazzoRz, you're using 7.10 yeah?
<RazzoRz> dvi and vga out
<hdevalence> what do i do if there is a process that won't be killed by kill -9?
<RazzoRz> yes
<xxx_> or u can install ntfs 3g in linux and it can read ntfs but i prefer the unfragmented nature of ext3
<juano__> benzss: is it broadcom ?  try typing lspci in a terminal
<RazzoRz> and useing the restricted drivers
<eurowerke> georgeb: you mean if dhclient is running?
<xxx_> read and write
<ub3rst4r> hi, my friend has ubuntu v6.04. Whenever someone logs in with the right username to sshd, the server gets the error "Received signal 15; terminating." is the a compatiability issue?
<eurowerke> it was running yeah
<[Neurotic]> RazzoRz, then it should exist... go into the 'control center' maybe it is in there
<georgeb> eurowerke: yep.. it might be some dhcpcd or dhcpclient running somewhere over there.. ps -ef | grep dhcp :)
<josiahw> [Neurotic]: I am using fiesty fawn but I was under the impression that ntfs was still sketchy to use with linux
<Crochax> bin ich drin???
<RazzoRz> Oh its in Admin.. not preff
<xxx_> ntfs sucks
<ompaul> !de | Crochax
<ubotu> Crochax: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xxx_> use ext3 and use fs drive
<kitche> ub3rst4r: no it's probably due to an error check your /var/log/messages to see if anythign sticks out
<juano__> xxx_: mm no it doesn't
<utahvw> RazzoRz:Neurotic nailed it
<josiahw> xxx_: ok
<Crochax> sind deutsche hier?
<xxx_> if u MUST use ntfs then install ntfs 3g on linux so it can read and write to ntfs
<ompaul> nien
<Pici> !de | Crochax
<josiahw> xxx_: why does it suck
<ompaul> Crochax,    /join #ubuntu-de
<RazzoRz> preferences > Screen and Graphics Preferences.... Its in administration..
<[Neurotic]> josiahw, YMMV, but I've had no issue with ntfs, otherwise, fat32 is what you are stuck with
<xxx_> ntfs's security options can clash with linux
<Crochax> dachte ich bekomm ne vernünftige Antwort
<juano__> xxx_: ntfs isn't "linux intended"
<josiahw> xxx_: ah... ok thank you
<RazzoRz> ty
<xxx_> google them both and you choose if the pros and cons of both types suits u
<eurowerke> let me reboot and see what happens
#ubuntu 2007-12-11
<juano__> xxx_: doesn't mean its bad though :)
<[Neurotic]> I'm wondering - is anyone using Hardy Heron yet? If so, how are people finding it? stable?
<eurowerke> if it starts up
<xxx_> i personaly perfer something which doesnt fragment
<josiahw> juano__: yeah but ext3 isnt Windows intended right?
<juano__> josiahw: ext3 is linux extended
<xxx_> ext3 CAN be read well with fs-drive
<xxx_> on windows
<josiahw> lol ok guys thank you
<K_Dallas> Good evening again! With old HDD, I used to use hdparm to set the parameters. Rigth now though, I have installed Gutsy on toshiba-satellite and doing hdparm -I /dev/sda I get udma5. Is that all right or should I change it (HDD is SATA) Thanks
<mneptok> josiahw: what is your goal?
<xxx_> dual boot comp
<juano__> mneptok: lol good question
<wols_> xxx_: but it ignores permissions too
<josiahw> is there a way for me to resize my partitions on my windows machine? or would i be better off doing a complete format of the system and installing both?
<utahvw> RazzoRz:you probably dont want to use the scrrens and graphics thing...if you are using the proprietary ati driver it should install a nice little gui config tool...thats what you want to use...unless you like to edit the xorg.conf by hand  ;-)
<[Neurotic]> josiahw, goarted is your friend
<goldbond_> wols_: i rebooted with your addions to fstab and nothing changed
<juano__> *gparted*
<[Neurotic]> josiahw, gparted*
<juano__> ;)
<michelson> how does on install the PAE kernel module on an ubuntu feisty server?
<RazzoRz> utahvw: not sure where that tool is ... care to help
<josiahw> [Neurotic]: Ill give it a look
<wols_> goldbond_: the mount itself doesn't work as seen with mount /mnt/f
<rsfriends> why i try to talk in skype, the other person dont hear me, i have see the setting , i just cant finde some thing wrong....
<goldbond_> wols_what could be the problem? is it with the drive?
<michelson> will my ubuntu machine use > 4 G ram if i don't have the pae kernel module instaled?
<wols_> goldbond_: does /mnt/f exist/ ls -d /mnt/f
<wols_> michelson: ony on x86-64 ubuntu. not in i386 ubuntu
<utahvw> RazzoRz:sure...it may take a minute...i removed all of the ATI cards infavor of NVIDIA cause of the flaky ati linux support (sorry to say)
<juano__> josiahw: there is a really good gparted boot cd, boots up an OS into memory with interactive desktop + gparted only
<xxx_> who in this channel uses swap exceeding 2 gb?
<irreducibilis> Is my internet down?
<Thiago_Adriano> there`s something like a how to ubunto into a hp laptop?
<Pici> irreducibilis: no.
<juano__> josiahw: but for now u can try the normal gparted is good
<RazzoRz> sure thing!...
<michelson> wols_:    shoot.  this is a 32 bit system.   when i use free i only see 3G ram :(
<goldbond_> wols_: it exists but it is empty
<wols_> xxx_: ask a real question
<speps> hey guys a simple question.what does ${@} means?thanks
<Thiago_Adriano> there`s something like a how to ubuntu into a hp laptop?
<xxx_> :P
<eurowerke> georgeb: it held the static IP after reboot
<utahvw> RazzoRz:i think its ati-xconfig or something like that
<wols_> xxx_: and if you need 2GB swap, then you have a problem (unless it's for suspend only)
<josiahw> juano__: I am downloading the gparted livecd right now from gparted.sourceforge.net right now
<juano__> !reapeat | Thiago_Adriano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reapeat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<goldbond_> wols_: when i try to umount it, it says it is not mounted
<wols_> michelson: that is normal
<juano__> !repeat | Thiago_Adriano
<ubotu> Thiago_Adriano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<msbhvn> so in ubuntu on a powerpc with a one-button mac mouse how does one remove quick launch shortcuts from top menu bar?
<michelson> wols_:   can i fix it so it sees all the ram?
<josiahw> juano__: looks like there is a live usb as well :)
<goldbond_> wols_: but it looks like fdisk detects it? what could be the problem? i am lost.
<RazzoRz> No sorry did not work
<RazzoRz> take your time
<juano__> josiahw: yea i think so too
<wols_> michelson: only if you use 64bit ubuntu
<eddy> how do I use super user to open a file browser?  (Like nautilis)
<michelson> wols_:   what about the PAE kernel module?
<wols_> michelson: do you have a xeon?
<eurowerke> LOL I think i created my own troubles by assuming dhclient was running
<michelson> wols_: clovertown
<juano__> eddy: gksudo nautilus *adir*}
<kitche> msbhvn: the one-button mac mouse is actually a two button mouse depending on how you click it you have to set it up though for that I believe which I have noc lue how to
<xxx_> no i dont use 2 gig swap i only use 1gb but since i have 1.5 gig ram and the recommended swap is 2x ram then i was just asking ?
<Pici> michelson: the -server kernel does not have restricted drivers.
<eurowerke> and testing it after I set the static IP
<wols_> michelson: look for a bigmem kernel
<eurowerke> so I STARTED it after setting up the static IP, and then it ran and would renew
<josiahw> juano__: so if my harddrive has information on it that gets resized will it mess it up?
<eurowerke> we'll see how it works out tomorrow :)
<eurowerke> thanks georgeb
<bascule> kitche: press and hold IIRC
<michelson> Pici:  sorry, so if it doesn't have the restricted drivers, does that mean i can't use the ram > 4 G?
<kitche> bascule: well that to but that's not what I meant
<michelson> wols_:  i was hoping it would come with a big mem kernel.  it's a dedicated server from a hosting company
<georgeb> eurowerke: np
<juano__> josiahw: you should never resize over the yellow section, which is the data area, partition then will probably be unaccesible
<Pici> michelson: it does, but it means that you probably can't use your ati/nvidia/wifi properly.
<josiahw> juano__: or if I already have a ntfs partition sitting there with nothing on it will ubuntu allow me to install onto that? and not mess up my current Vista installation?
<michelson> Pici: well it is a server, so i don't need any of that
<Pici> michelson: then I'd use it
<Pici> michelson: the server install CD installs the -server kernel by default.
<juano__> josiahw: you will need a / partition, and a swap partition at least
<michelson> Pici:   does that mean the server kernel will use all my ram >4 G?
<juano__> josiahw: / can be ext2 or ext3
<Pici> michelson: yes.
<msbhvn> kitche: cool, will google some more
<michelson> Pici: but 'top' and 'free' only show less than 4G ram
<josiahw> juano__: right but cant ubuntu do format and change my current ntfs blank partition?
<juano__> josiahw: you have 2 ntfs partitions ? one with vista and the other blank ?
<Pici> michelson: are you running the server kernel? does your processor support PAE?
<josiahw> juano__: yes
<juano__> josiahw: then there should be a problem to format the empty one
<michelson> Pici: supports PAE, yes, I believe so, intel clovertown cpus, but PAE module isn't installed
<Dred_furst> Hey, I am looking for some help with my wireless card in my laptop
<Pici> michelson:  `cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae` should tell you
<josiahw> juano__: my ntfs partion is 100gb and my blank ntfs partition is 900gb
<xxx_> wow
<juano__> josiahw: wow thats a lot of space
<juano__> josiahw: almost a Tera
<josiahw> juano__: i like big hard drives :)
<magicrobotmonkey> is there something like k9copy for gnome
<juano__> josiahw: :)
<josiahw> is a tera
<xxx_> 1tb niiice
<michelson> Pici: yep, it's there :)
<josiahw> hard drive
<Pici> michelson: what does uname -a say?
<hennk> i am using a logitech quickcam with 7.10 and the skype beta with video support. the image is very dark. in camorama i can raise the brightness, but the setting won't stick. any chance to do this globally, so that skype will get a brighter picture?
<michelson> Pici:  2.6.20-16-386 #2 Sun Sep 23 19:47:10 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<juano__> josiahw: well youll never worry bout having DVD images in your HDD
<juano__> josiahw: lol
<xxx_> lol
<Dred_furst> my wireless chipset is a marvell libertas 88w8335
<Pici> michelson: Well, thats the problem. You are running the -386 kernel, not the -server kernel
<xxx_> true
<bascule> *never* ... I think you will, hddvd is huge
<michelson> Pici:  shoot.  well thanks a lot for your help!   much appreciated!
<protoloco> and opensource aplication like LoadRunner??. Who doesnt knows  Load Runner emulates hundreds or thousands of concurrent users in order to performance test how an application operates under these conditions.
<josiahw> ok but I dont have to do anything before installing ubuntu onto my computer? if i install ubuntu after windows is already on the system will it still bootup with lilo?
<robobob> http://pastebin.com/m65cc317a
<xxx_> ¬¬ i know few ppl who download hddvd , blueray iso's
<juano__> josiahw: well anyway, as you can see, if you format the blank partition *if it is really blank and nothing installed from vista on there* then its ok, it would be logically like disconnecting a HDD if you think it
<robobob> could some1 ahve a look please
<dj_> Is there a myspace IM client for Linux?  or one that works for myspace IM?
<juano__> josiahw: vista should just recognize the new size
<josiahw> juano__: im just worried about the bootup i guess... and ubuntu formatting my current windows partition
<fsckr> anyone here run dual monitors and have separate wallpaper on each one?
<AndrewB> dj_: pidgin maybe does?
<josiahw> but will vista or lilo boot first? so i can choose which to boot from?
<AndrewB> I'm not sure off the top of my head dj_
<Dred_furst> has anyone got any suggestions?
<juano__> josiahw: after you install ubuntu, grub will be installed, then you can boot from grub to your vista
<bascule> on what
<josiahw> because i dont think windows has any dual boot startup programs
<xxx_> josiah just run the vista cd
<Odd-rationale> Synx_hm: Are you still there? I can't figure it out either.
<xxx_> at startup and fix mbr
<juano__> !grub | josiahw
<ubotu> josiahw: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[1]renan> ok how do i get a 3ddesktop?
<xxx_> it works well on xp should be the same on vista
<PeterT> Hello.  I wonder if anyone here can help me.  I'm trying to set up the external monitor on my laptop through the handy 'screens and graphics' application and whichever device I select as the Model for Screen 2, it brings up a file browser with the title "Choose a driver file".  It did work previously (with a different screen connected, but still), perhaps my recent 'apt-get autoremove' did more than it should have?
<[1]renan> !grub 3ddesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub 3ddesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<irreducibilis_> Is it normal for my DNS to cut out for 10 minutes?
<Synx_hm> Odd-rationale, got it working with nvidia-settings, however i had a slightly dimmer screen, and i needed to reinstall on a softraid anyways so i dumped the system hehe
<irreducibilis_> And btw.... How do I get my name back?
<[1]renan> !grub 3d desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub 3d desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<irreducibilis_> I seem to have a ghost
<irreducibilis_> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<bascule> xxx_: vista uses a new thing, not ntldr called bootmgr
<esqueleto> hello ..
<irreducibilis_> O_O
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<juano__> !msgthebot | [1]renan
<ubotu> [1]renan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<esqueleto> where is the graphical application to adminstration IPTables on Ubuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> Synx_hm: OK
<josiahw> juano__: sorry i was thinking grub not lilo... although i dont know the differences... doesnt matter.
<cafuego> esqueleto: Nowhere, until you install one.
<Crochax> Ok, kann mir jemand wegen Amarok helfen?
<qwaz> esqueleto, there isnt
<[1]renan> I WANT TO KNOW HOW I ADD A 3d effect on my desktop!
<bascule> esqueleto: firestarter
<cafuego> [1]renan: Please don't SCREAM.
<Synx_hm> Odd-rationale, i hope this softraid boots :(
<xxx_> ok sorry i didnt knwo
<juano__> josiahw: grub and lilo are two different boot managers
<Synx_hm> Odd-rationale, thanks though
<juano__> josiahw: grub is the default one that ubuntu installs
<magicrobotmonkey> [1]renan: do you have compiz running?
<P_Kable> I try to add a French dictionary in Thunderbird but after installed it won't appear in the dictionaries choices ...
<Synx_hm> Odd-rationale, you run the nvidia restricted driver?
<josiahw> juano__: i know that... im not that dumb am I :)
<josiahw> juano__: maybe i am lol
<Enslaved> compiz will give you 3d effects
<cafuego> [1]renan: System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects
<Odd-rationale> Synx_hm: Yup.
<[1]renan> -.-
<Jack_Sparrow> [1]renan:  Have you setup your video card and monitor ..  or are you running vesa mode
<neverblue> [1]renan, what part of the process are you in ?
<Synx_hm> Odd-rationale, ya i just ran nvidia-settings and used twinview
<newps> hi there i have an ati mobile card.. i was using compiz with fglx driver perfectly and all over a sudden it is all messed up and everything is CRAZY, text is all blurred, windows are ghosting, even in this chat, if i dont resize the window constantly, all the text is crazy cause it scrolls up each time someone types.. PLEASE HELP!
<[1]renan> cafuego, i did get install 3ddesktop
<[1]renan> but nothing works..
<juano_1> josiahw: emmm sorry :P :)
<mneptok> P_Kable: installez-vous le paquet "thunderbird-locale-fr"
<josiahw> There is already a new version of Ubuntu? or is that just a beta?
<mapez> hey trying to open up a .torrent from a tracker, I already have the files, I just want to seed using ktorrent. thanks.
<cafuego> [1]renan: Yeah, that's not particualrly useful; you don't need it.
<Pici> josiahw: 8.04 is in the first alpha release, definitly not suitable for users at this point.
<[1]renan> cafuego, then how do i install and get it?
<Odd-rationale> josiahw: it is beta
<Odd-rationale> !hardy
<Enslaved> you need to get compiz
<juano_1> josiahw: up to 7.10 gutsy is stable
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> newps: were you running a program under wine when this happened?
<Pici> Odd-rationale: Alpha.
<josiahw> ok cool
<cafuego> [1]renan: it comes preinstalled on Gutsy (7.10).
<Odd-rationale> sorry alpha
<newps> nop and i have rebooted
<esqueleto> it's an application called FireStarter
<esqueleto> i'm installing
<xxx_> im new to ubuntu 5 day experience. is fedora an advanced version of ubuntu cos ive read it in a few forums?
<esqueleto> ops
<[1]renan> cafuego, how do i get it?
<neverblue> xxx_, nope
<mapez> xxx_ No.
<newps> the fglx driver seems hosed to me
<cafuego> [1]renan: it comes preinstalled on Gutsy (7.10).
<josiahw> Do you think it would be ok to go with the 64bit 7.10? Or should I stick to the 32bit? I have a dualcore 64bit and would love to use it but if im going to have a bunch of driver issues I wont.
<cafuego> [1]renan: You may need to install `compizconfig-settings-manager' for the more advanced prefs.
<[1]renan> cafuego, how do i install?
<mneptok> josiahw: use i386
<mapez> xxx_ Fedora is Red Hat's side project (based off of the afore mentioned) while Ubuntu is based off of Debian.
<magnetron> josiahw: use the 32-bit
<josiahw> magnetron: ahh.... does the 64bit version at least show a good performance increase?
<P_Kable> mneptok>>  non, je devrais ?
<josiahw> magnetron: course i guess it doesnt matter if im not going to be gaming on Ubuntu
<P_Kable> mneptok>>  je vais faire ca vite fais, merci
<xxx_> side project ? does that mean its not that good whats their core project ?
<mneptok> P_Kable: sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-fr
<Enslaved> compiz comes installed but like you said you need to get the advance dektop settings
<juano_1> xxx_: fedora is in the free philosophy of software, red hat is getting more commercial with enterprise
<xxx_> :( then baad
<magnetron> josiahw: some, it's good for servers. but they don't make Flash or Java for ubuntu 32-bit
<esqueleto> I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 and now I cannot connect to some application. I want to see if there is something blocking... something like Firewall ..how can I see ?
<xxx_> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mneptok> P_Kable: et de rien.
<cafuego> esqueleto: Did you install or configure a firewall?
<grigora> Hi, I used to be able to double click on the desktop and get all my sticky notes to hide, but now I can't. I have to specifically go to the sticky notes icon, open the menu and hide them from there. Anyway around this? or even configuring for those notes to always stay hidden on startup? Thanks
<magnetron> josiahw: sorry, i meant "they don't make Flash or Java for ubuntu 64-bit"
<eddy> in apache which file allows me to set my ServerName ?
<esqueleto> I think no ...
<esqueleto> but how can I see it
<mneptok> s/Java/working\ Java/
<xxx_> if only manufacturers gave better support for unix systems :(
<mapez> xxx_ I used Fedora back when the third installment was released. Personally I like Ubuntu better, as the community is very friendly and it works for me.
<cafuego> esqueleto: Then there are no firewall rules. (Check with 'sudo iptables -L -n -v' in a terminal window)
<juano_1> xxx_: i agree with that one
<juano_1> xxx_: x fedora user here too
<josiahw> magnetron: ok... another issue Im guessing im going to run into and my wireless card... something I wish linux would get a hold of is hardware drivers.... or rather I wish hardware manufacturers would work on
<P_Kable> mneptok>>  same problem, it won't appear in the list :(
<xxx_> i think the core reason ppl dont switch so easily to linux is becouse of the compatibility
<mneptok> P_Kable: did you restart T-bird?
<xxx_> with hardware
<kahrytan> xxx_➲  and thats becoming a mute point
<mapez> xxx_ It is also ALOT easier if you just dedicate 100% of your computer to Linux.
<esqueleto> cafuego, i think no ..
<cafuego> josiahw: Btw, flash works fine in 64bit using the nspluginwrapper tool.
<esqueleto> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<esqueleto>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<esqueleto> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<esqueleto>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<esqueleto> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<esqueleto>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<Nirevus> I know this is the wrong place to ask; but the official channel is dead. If anyone here has any experience with Linux from Scratch can you join #temp13 for a bit?
<Enslaved> BSD has god support
<esqueleto> this is what I get
<Pici> !paste | esqueleto
<cafuego> !paste > esqueleto
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, can we take the conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic.. This room is for support
<juano_1> !paste | esqueleto
<ubotu> esqueleto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano_1> lol everyone on the same second
<magnetron> josiahw: what card are you using?
<juano_1> 10_19_53
<hdevalence> hey all, my computer is running rather slowly, and I can't figure out why. I've got a load average of about 6/6/10
<esqueleto> sorry
<jordan> Is it possible to change the sources (or add on) to something that has more up-to-date packages in Ubuntu?
<juano_1> hdevalence: how much ram? processor ? etc ?
<hdevalence> but top doesn't really help me find it
<ZeroZiat> HEllo how do I check the isntaleld drivers? D:
<neverblue> yes
<j1solutions> hello all, anyone know how to get framebuffer working in gutsy on a laptop?
<xxx_> i personally am running a dual boot with windows xp media center since i havent got compatibility for my express card creative. as soon i get my new external sound card im dedicating my system to ubuntu
<n00bie> i get an error (see pastebin-link) when trying to run  mplayer <file.avi>   ... mplayer -vo x11 <file.avi>   works, but no fullscreen then... i have an ati mobility radeon video/graphics card
<josiahw> magnetron: a Linksys WMP300N
<n00bie> http://pastebin.com/d201cf66c
<JimmyDee> any help with making ubuntu icecasting work?
<ZeroZiat> Hello*, installed*
<kahrytan> jordan➲  what packages?
<neverblue> jordan, you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<josiahw> magnetron: which doesnt seem to work will even with ndiswrapper
<magnetron> josiahw: a USB dongle? those are nasty
<josiahw> magnetron: no its a pci card
<Nirevus> I know this is the wrong place to ask; but the official channel is dead. If anyone here has any experience with Linux from Scratch can you join #temp13 for a bit?
<fluffles> hi all. i have lib32 installed yet on my 64-bit Ubuntu 7.10 i cannot install 32-bit software, it says wrong architecture: i386. what to do next?
<jordan> kahrytan neverblue Any packages, just so I can have the most up to date versions, and yes I know that I can edit the sources, but is this a good idea?
<juano_1> !framebuffer | j1solutions
<ubotu> j1solutions: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<kahrytan> xxx_➲  i need a driver for my hvr-1600
<bbardlbradd> Does anyone know if there's a way to fax from Ubunut?
<xxx_> yeh
<cafuego> fluffles: dchroot.
<JimmyDee> fluffles, install .amd64 packages
<bbardlbradd> Ubuntu*
<esqueleto> cafuego, this is blocking incomming???
<j1solutions> thanks buotu
<xxx_> thats the only downside for linux
<xxx_> drivers
<kahrytan> jordan➲  Or just use software sources applet.
<PeterT> jordan: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports maybe?
<xxx_> i tried backports
<cafuego> esqueleto: No, you have no firewall rules that block anything,.
<xxx_> given to me on the alsa channels
<hdevalence> juano: 2GB ram, Intel C2D T5250 @ 1.5GHz, only ~500M ram used
<xxx_> and it didnt recognize my express card
<magnetron> josiahw: ic. i got an Atheroscard, (netgear PCI) because i knew it would work perfectly in linux
<juano_1> hdevalence: when you start session it delays ?
<Synx_hm> What do i need to do to see kernel messages on ubuntu boot
<esqueleto> cafuego, tkx
<bbardlbradd> Does anyone here know where I might be able to find a way to fax via Ubuntu and no dial up???
<kahrytan> xxx_➲  Kernel driver developers are/were open too. They had to get an open call to get hardware to make drivers for
<Synx_hm> i cant tell if its hung or not
<jordan> PeterT - ah, I didn't know thats what backports are.  Thank you!
<josiahw> xxx_: seems like its the hardware manufacturers fault not linux fault :) same goes with software and developers that use .net (Puke)
<magnetron> Synx_hm: try typing dmesg in a terminal
<Synx_hm> magnetron, i cant get that far ;)
<PeterT> jordan: glad to help
<HKM> k
<josiahw> magnetron: yeah but i wanted wireless N because I am streaming a lot of media over my network
<xxx_> thats what i meant im not blaming linux
<Synx_hm> magnetron, im stuck on the loading, please wait screen
<magnetron> Synx_hm: oh sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic | xxx
<ubotu> xxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<josiahw> magnetron: a lot of large video files
<xxx_> lol
<xxx_> im already being kiked out
<xxx_> :(
<magnetron> josiahw: that isn't even a standard
<mapez> xxx_ just go to the off topic channel.
<josiahw> magnetron: yeah it is... now
<Shpook> Hello everyone. Got a question on mapping mouse buttons. I just got a Logitech Marble Mouse trackball, and I've got the smaller left button mapped to hold down for scrolling. Is it possible to have it set up where a single click on the small left/right buttons will act as back/forward, and holding them down will allow me to scroll with the trackball?
<hdevalence> juano: I haven't actually started a session recently, but applications freeze every so often
<Dred_furst> Can anyone help me with my wireless chipset?
<bbardlbradd> Hullo? Fax via Ubuntu?
<jordan> PeterT - is it 'smart' to run backports enabled?
<xxx_> sorry ill stay on topic
<josiahw> magnetron: as of 2 months ago i believe
<bthornton> How can I get my WiFi driver to load automatically on my Gutsy laptop?  Currently, I have to run "sudo modprobe eth1" on every fresh boot to get my WiFi adapter to work...
<P_Kable> mneptok>>  of course I restarted tbird ...
<Enslaved> How do i make firestarter start-up when i start my computer
<magnetron> xxx_: just join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Synx_hm> juano_1, any idea how i can see kernel messages on boot, i think its hung but i cant see the kernel panic message to see whats going on
<Jack_Sparrow> xxx_: thats all we ask
<hdevalence> and my external drive is going at only ~1MB/s
<xxx_> k
<kahrytan> Enslaved➲  you dont need it too
<PeterT> jordan: I don't really know.  But I imagine it's ok.  I'm not that experienced with linux, actually
<juano_1> Synx_hm: type dmesg in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Enslaved: you need to understand that firestarter is NOT a firewall.. it is an iotable manager
<jordan> Alright fair enough, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> iptable
<josiahw> Ok so if flash works on 64bit should I just use the 64bit? Or will I have other issues with plugins?
<Synx_hm> juano_1, i cant get that far ;) i think im getting a kernel panic from softraid on boot
<Enslaved> how do i config iptable
<juano_1> Synx_hm: maybe:  dmesg | grep  somethingyouwant
<Pici> !iptables | Enslaved
<ubotu> Enslaved: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<juano_1> Synx_hm: ahh i see
<Synx_hm> juano_1, ya hehe
<kahrytan> Jack_Sparrow➲  it does monitor hits there.
<PeterT> Shpook: I just had some luck with this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894
<Shpook> PeterT: thanks, I'll check it out now
<Jack_Sparrow> kahrytan: What?
<juano_1> Synx_hm: emm.. there is a log file if im not wrong, cant recall location :P
<juano_1> Synx_hm: ask out to the room though, there are very experienced users in here
<juano_1> :)
<Nirevus> I know this is the wrong place to ask; but the official channel is dead. If anyone here has any experience with Linux from Scratch can you join #temp13 for a bit?
<kahrytan> Jack_Sparrow➲  firestarter monitor hits.
<cafuego> firestarter is just a script on top of iptables.
<Synx_hm> Is there any way to see all kernel messages during boot and not the loading screen?  I think ive got a kernel panic but i cant tell what is causing it
<Dred_furst> is anyone available to help me?
<magnetron> Nirevus: you already asked that. if nobody knows, no one will answer.
<juano_1> ahh Synx_hm
<kitche> Nirevus: you mean the channel on here for LFS since there is no official channel on here but if you followed the book it should just work
<magnetron> !ask | Dred_furst
<ubotu> Dred_furst: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<juano_1> Synx_hm: try this:  cat  /var/log/boot.log
<cafuego> Synx_hm: Yup. edit the boot commandline and remove the "quiet splash" parts.
<Nirevus> kitche: No, the channel on their servers. It's about the liveCD.
<HKM> wtf
<jordan> When will XDMCP be fixed in Gutsy?
<Synx_hm> cafuego, thanks
<Dred_furst> magnetron could you help me get my laptop's built in wifi working? it has a mjarvell libertas 8w8335 chipset
<magnetron> jordan: is it broken?=
<Dred_furst> *marvell
<jordan> magnetron Yes, Gutsy -> Gutsy does not work
<magnetron> Dred_furst: ask your question to the channel, please
<Synx_hm> What is suspoed to happen after usbcore is loaded, because thats where its hanging, not a hard lock just nothing else loads
<josiahw> Nirevus: Did you try the "linux" channel on FreeNode?
<magnetron> jordan: is there a bug report in launchpad?
<timlinux> hi is there is separate channel for packaging / ppa questions?
<bbardlbradd> Does anyone know a way to fax via Ubuntu???
<fsckr> i have dual monitors is there a program that will allow me to put separate wallpaper on each monitor?
<Dred_furst> could anyone help me get my laptop's built in wifi working? it has a marvell libertas 8w8335 chipset, and it keeps failing to load in ndiswrapper due to an IRQ error apparantly
<Enslaved> virus scanner need at all
<Nirevus> josiahw: No, I didn't think of that, foolishly. Thanks
<jordan> magnetron nevermind I found a workaround
<Jack_Sparrow> Enslaved: no
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<josiahw> Nirevus: NP
<fsckr> hey Jack_Sparrow you by any chance use dual monitors?
<rsfriends> mic dont work at skype, now i have tested micro at volume control and it works there fine, what can i do?
<neverblue> jordan, yes, its a good idea to edit the location of the sources
<Enslaved> i just double checking i read articles that said there are virus and also i read articles that say there raw for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> fsckr: nope..   check out twinview.etc
<Enslaved> rare
<fsckr> hehe i have twinview working fine :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<fsckr> i just want separte wallpaper on each one :P
<fsckr> separate
<markus_> How do I install windows in ubuntu?
<sanguisdex> markus_:  use vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine | markus_:
<ubotu> markus_:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<fsckr> markus use vmware, or virtualbox
<Enslaved> you have to have vmware server
<josiahw> markus_: Like how to run windows in linux? or how to dualboot while Ubuntu is already on the machine?
<fsckr> eek have to turn this snow off hehe
<kahrytan> markus_➲  what do you want to run?
<markus_> windows xp home
<rsfriends> mic dont work at skype, now i have tested micro at volume control and it works there fine, what can i do?, when i use sound recore, that dont works, what could i do wrongt?
<kahrytan> markus_➲  what do you want to run?
<Enslaved> Wine and crossover are limited to what you can install
<HKM> markus_> How do I install windows in ubuntu?
<HKM> LOL
<HKM> why would install winblow in ubt
<georgeb> markus_: you could try installing vmware server from www.vmware.com
<Enslaved> use vmware server would allow you to run windows why linux is running
<josiahw> HKM: so that he can run .net apps in windows while still using ubuntu
<PeterT> HKM: There are all sorts of reasons someone might want to run windows in a vm
<HKM> well he can use apc or wine
<HKM> or vbox
<Enslaved> CrossOver is anothe rone but that cost 50 dollars
<sanguisdex> Hi there, I need an invoice managege ment program that is more user friendlt then GNU cash can any one recommend a program?
<HKM> no need to install a os on top of virutal impt
<timlinux> rsfriends: try muting the mike then calling echo123 in skye to make a test call
<josiahw> HKM: they dont support .net I dont believe... or do they?
<rsfriends> k
<rsfriends> ok;)
<timlinux> rsfriends: for best results with skype I use a usb headset that has a built in digital signal procesor (its own sound card basically)
<rsfriends> ok, but i dont have now a usb headset, but i know usb is best;)
<timlinux> right
<ari_stress> morning everyone
<F0RGEiF> Hey ^^
<BeOSMrX> okay give it a test
<K_Dallas> Q: With my old HDD, I used to use hdparm to set the parameters. Rigth now though, I have installed Gutsy on toshiba-satellite and doing hdparm -I /dev/sda I get udma5. Is that all right or should I change it (HDD is SATA) Thanks
<timlinux> rsfriends: I also suggest if you do get mic working, take a screenshot of the mixer application settings
<rsfriends> ;)ok
<timlinux> that's what I did when I used to have to fiddle about to get skype to work
<bthornton> Is there any other graphical utility to handle which services load on boot other than the one that comes with GNOME?  The GNOME "service-admin" only lists a fraction of the services on the system.
<Boo> HI
<bthornton> And I prefer not to use Webmin, if possible.
<BeOSMrX> okay give it a test
<Boo> sec
<Boo> sorry pals
<Boo> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<BeOSMrX> PWN
<spydabyte> is it a bad sign if i plug my ubuntu box into my router via ethernet cord and the light is red on router ?
<timlinux> bthornton: if you don't mind using the command line try this article: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/04/enabling-and-disabling-services-during_01.html
<n00bie> how can i switch the caps lock and esc keys ?
<timlinux> bthornton: note you will need to use sudo in front of those commands
<spydabyte> anyone
<hammsand> I just upgraded my motherboard and processor today.  Booted up without having to reinstall.   I now have a dual core processor.  Is there anything I need to download?  Or is my kernel good to go.  Gutsy 7.1
<hammsand> AMD 64x2 3800
<spydabyte> i wish i could just get my box to be viewable to the outside world
<spydabyte> even dmz peopel cant use ssh
<rsfriends> damn i dont get my F ucking mic to work;) hate this
<kitche> !language | rsfriends
<ubotu> rsfriends: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> !ohmy
<rsfriends> sry, very sry
<DjViper> !freaksout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freaksout - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<localgod11> dapper sees my pcmcia wireless card as active but does not show wirelss network ideas?
<Some_Person> How do I change Rhythmbox artwork per song?
<rsfriends> local it can help to restart the wireless, i had same problem, i just did restart then it did work
<localgod11> tried that from the command line and even rebooted still nothing
<n00bie> how can i switch the caps lock and esc keys ?
<sanguisdex> Hi there, I need an invoice management program that is more user friendly then GNU cash can any one recommend a decent program?
<daks> how can I get my right-hand ctrl and alt to count as ctrl and alt?
<PeterT> I wonder if anyone here can help me.  I posted this about 30mins ago and didn't get any response.  I'm trying to set up the external monitor on my laptop through the handy 'screens and graphics' utility and whichever device I select as the Model for Screen 2, it brings up a file browser with the title "Choose a driver file".  It did work previously (with a different screen connected, but still), perhaps my recent 'apt-get autoremove' did
<PeterT> more than it should have?  Does anyone know which drivers or packages are relevant to this?
<Spzatt> How do i install themes? (looks)
<LjL> n00bie: caps lock and esc? that's a new one... anyway, have a look at xkeycaps
<MasterShrek> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<josiahw> is there a better irc app than this XChat? Its starting to annoy me :)
<LjL> !irc < josiahw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc < josiahw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> josiahw, whats wrong with xchat?
<LjL> !irc > josiahw    (josiahw, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rsfriends> spzatt -system- preferences-apearance- theme
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: gnome-look.org   drag and drop onto theme manager
<hammsand> whats the bash command to remove a directory that has files in it
<Jack_Sparrow> josiahw: I like Konversation
<PeterT> !irc > PeterT (I'm intrigued)
<josiahw> MasterShrek: It seems to have less options available... or at least it makes it difficult to find them.
<Flare183> How do I setup MIDI?
<DG19075> josiahw; I have Pidgin here
<Some_Person> How do I change Rhythmbox artwork per song?
<Odd-rationale> josiahw: I always used pidgin
<Donka> anyone know of a good dvd burning prog?
<Jack_Sparrow> Donka: k3b
<Flare183> k3b
<Dred_furst> Okay I have fixed my wireless card I found out it was an atheros card with a marvell chipset. I used the drivers off the CD for ndiswrapper
<Donka> will it let me burn a vcd on a dvd-rw?
<Flare183> How do I setup MIDI?
<Flare183> With timidity
<Odd-rationale> Some_Person: You mean have a different art for each song?
<stansmith> hello
<soldats> Some_Person, im pretty sure rythmbox works off of album basis so i dont think you can change the art per song unless you make each song say a different album and associate it with diff pics
<Templer> Hi there need some help - Ive setup remote desktop access on gnome and using xvnc4viewer but i can only acces my desktop using local ips and not external ones - how do i set it up to access external ips say when im at work
<soldats> Templer, i wonder why it does that it should work fine without changing anything
<josiahw> Ok I will give those a shot.
<soldats> Templer, did you set your home box to accept incomming connections
<stansmith> where can i find where the repositories for fiesty fawn are located?
<IdleOne> Templer: you probably need to  port forward traffic from your public ip to the static ip of the machine you want to connect to
<stansmith> !sources.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Templer> soldats , im connected via a router but im not sure if its firewalled
<PeterT> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<soldats> Templer, foreward the ports
<stansmith> PeterT: thanks
<stansmith> !easysource
<Templer> is it 5800 for vnc
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<PeterT> stansmith: ok
<soldats> Templer, i believe so but im not sure i havent used vnc for about 2 years id look at the config or readme pages and it should tell you what it connects on
<Squee> Hey, I'm currently trying to upgrade from Ubuntu Feisty to gusty gibbon, and the upgrader keeps telling me it can't get an exclusive lock. I've restarted the computer, and I've run it with no other applications open, but I still get the error. Is there some fix out there?
<Templer> thanks
<sunogbaga> Squee: ps ax | grep apt
<Squee> hm?
<soldats> Templer, also make sure on your ubuntu box you set it up to accept remote desktop sharing
<sunogbaga> Squee: it apt may may be running
<sunogbaga> Squee: apt may may be running
<Squee> So what do I do?
<scguy318> sunogbaga: your grep won't catch a GUI package manager
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sunogbaga> scguy318: thnx,. how should i do it?
<josiahw> Think I would be ok with just keeping ubuntu and not dualbooting with vista to play my system intense games? Using VMWare or something?
<scguy318> sunogbaga: perhaps lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock or something like that
<josiahw> or will VMWare not work that well?
<sunogbaga> Squee: kill it if you wan't or wait till it ends
<bazhang> josiahw: not for the 3d stuff
<scguy318> josiahw: VMware and games don't mix, too slow, VMware only has experimental 3D rendering
<PeterT> josiahw: I'd be surprised if VMWare would work for that
<Squee> josiahw, the effectiveness of vmware varies, and using it makes it harder run your system to play the games
<sunogbaga> Squee: thnx i'll try that
<Squee> That wasn't me that helped you :P
<josiahw> ok
<josiahw> thanks :(
<sunogbaga> Squee: sorry, I mean thanx scguy318
<scguy318> sunogbaga: np
<Squee> thanks, bazhang, that worked
<bazhang> Squee: no problem
<linux_stu> is $170 a good/reasonable price for an eVGA NVIDIA GeForce 7800GS 256M AGP Graphics Card?
<stansmith> hello again
<sunogbaga> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stansmith> is there a room for ubuntu-server?
<scguy318> stansmith: this chan is fine for Ubuntu server, question?
<whack-a-mole> jjjjj
<stansmith> scguy318: i just installed ubuntu-server, and then i did "sudo apt-get install xorg gdm fluxbox", but flux is owned by root and i cant configure anything as a normal user, where did i go wrong?
<bazhang> stansmith: there is a #ubuntu-server as well
<sunogbaga> stansmith: always sudo
<ConstyXIV> does anyone in here know how compatible GNUStep and Cocoa are?
<sunogbaga> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> bazhang: but this is the proper channel for his questions
<localgod11> can someone help wiht dapper?
<Flannel> !anyone | localgod11
<ubotu> localgod11: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scguy318> stansmith: mmm, not sure
<bazhang> Flannel: sure, just a bit more info
<josiahw> anybody here have netflix? and if so is there a way to watch the movies from netflix in ubuntu? I know it requires Windows Media Player to play them.
<Flannel> josiahw: Theyre just regular DVDs, arent they?
<scguy318> !restricted | josiahw
<ubotu> josiahw: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<localgod11> ok fine. dapper sees my wireless card as active but does not connect
<scguy318> localgod1: what chipset?
<localgod11> its a pcmicia card from activetec
<kitche> !dvd | josiahw
<ubotu> josiahw: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flannel> localgod11: Is there any particular reason you're using dapper still?  Have you tried a gutsy liveCD?
<PeterHS> localgod11: go to the terminal and type lspci, that will give you the chipset information
<scguy318> Flannel: cuz its LTS I believe
<localgod11> dapper is the LTS, i am using it inside a digital photo frame the screen saver actually worsk better
<PeterHS> that information will help us
<iddo> anyone knows how to get rhythmbox to play mp3 when you double click on file in nautilus? it only works if rhythmbox is already running
<Donka> anyone know why when i try to burn a cd with k3b it says cdrecord has no permision to open the device?
<Flannel> localgod11: You still might try Gutsy/Feisty, see if the wifi works there.
<Pelo> iddo,  I never figured it out myself
<bazhang> file associations?
<markus_> how do i install windows in ubuntu when it says debug and close(using wine)
<Pelo> bazhang, doesn't work
<josiahw> Flannel: They are a dvd renting service but they also allow you to stream {watch} their dvd's from their website.... but it installs a plugin into WMP
<jvboom> You don't actually install windows in ubuntu
<localgod11> pci 1510 ?
<markus_> ok
<bazhang> hmm. seems to work in kubuntu
<jvboom> wine just emulates the win32 os
<Pelo> markus_, you don'T install windows on wine,  wine is a windows replacement sort of
<PeterHS> can you give us the whole output line for your card
<iddo> Pelo: it works but only if rhythmbox is already running in ubuntu (gnome)
<Donka> can anyone help me with k3b when they get a sec plz
<markus_> ok so how do I install it
<PeterHS> localgod11: can you give us the whole output line for your card, thanks
<josiahw> I know how to watch dvd's and other divx movies in ubuntu im wondering if there is a way to watch streamed shows from the netflix website
<localgod11> cardbus bridge right?
<Pelo> markus_,  if  you want to install windows in ubuntu use vmware server or virtualbox , those are virutal machines
<PeterHS> yes
<iddo> so any ideas?
<scguy318> markus_: sudo aptitude install wine if you want to install Wine with version 0.9.43 (ish?)
<localgod11> texas instruments PCI 1510 pci cardbus controller
<Pelo> iddo, you could do  a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<scguy318> markus_: see winehq.org for instructions on installing latest Wine
<PeterT> Donka: wish I could, I'm not familiar with it.  It's a familiar feeling, being ignored here...
<kyleBAKED> my external hardrive stopped mounting, it doesn't appear with fstab -l or mount, is there a way too mount it manually?
<scguy318> josiahw: a silly and probably crappy idea would be to run WMP on Wine :P
<iddo> i tried... iirc someone mentioned it's a bug... not sure... haven't found almost any info on it
<sunogbaga> kyleBAKED: fdisk -l see if its there
<alesan> hi, I have created a ... mh 32bit chroot on my 64-bit installation. what is the best way to actually launch 32bit graphic programs from that chroot
<localgod11> PeterHS ?
<kyleBAKED> its not
<alesan> I alwasy get a message cannot connect to X server :0
<iddo> kinda lame that totem is default for music files instead of rhythmbox
<josiahw> scguy318: lol thats what i was thinking... just wondering if anybody had tried it... it looks like there is a app called mythflix out there that might do it
<marx2k_> Is anyone able to ping soap.amazon.com?
<iddo> it should be default only for video i think?
<PeterHS> i am kinda new to linux but i think the iwpriv command might be able to help
<scguy318> josiahw: that's my same thought :P
<scguy318> josiahw: it's a plugin I believe for MythTV (I think)
<Jimbob_> How does one re-target a bug in launchpad? And/or is there a better channel to ask this on?
<Jimbob_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/132106
<kyleBAKED> my main hardrive and partitions show up, but not my external
<scguy318> Jimbob_: possibly #ubuntu-bugs
<andruk> i have a laptop without CD or floppy drives.  would it be easier to use an external cd drive or a flash drive?
<PeterHS> marx: no, i cannot
<josiahw> scguy318: yeah it is.. but if it will work on mythtv it will work on linux :)
<localgod11> PeterHS   ????
<vholkon2> gud am guys
<scguy318> !install > andruk (see PM from ubotu)
<andruk> iddo: i agree
<scguy318> andruk: that link gives you some options for installation
<Thiago_Adriano> help-me with broadcom mini pci 4311 in a hp pavillion 6000 laptopp
<sunogbaga> scguy318: help with kyleBAKED :D
<soldats> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<JairMercury> HI ALL
<PeterHS> localgod11: i cannot help with that card
<JairMercury> HOLA A TODOS
<vholkon2> can I install ubuntu 7.04 in a 745 mhz   128 mb laptop?
<lwells> Anyone able to get Pandor Radio to work in Firefox?
<scguy318> kyleBAKED: pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<andruk> scguy318: thanks
<kyleBAKED> scguy318: one sec
<scguy318> JairMercury: hola, entre en la canal #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espanol
<PeterHS> vholkon, yes, try the live cd first
<soldats> vholkon2, yes but it will be pretty slow
<scguy318> !es | JairMercury
<ubotu> JairMercury: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Flannel> vholkon2: Yeah.  You'll need to use the alternate CD to install. And it'll run less than optimal.
<marx2k_> How does one ping a specific port?
<scguy318> markx2k_: use a port scan tool like nmap
<sunogbaga> marx2k_: or you can telnet
<marx2k_> theres no way to use 'ping' to do that?
<dougb> does anyone know how to get compiz to show all of the windows currently open in ubuntu 7.10?
<kyleBAKED> scguy318: it only shows the entries for sda, which is my main harddrive, do you still want me to put it on pastebin?
<scguy318> markx2k_: when pining soap.amazon.com I get packet filtered message
<marx2k_> scguy:same here
<marx2k_> it seems to be down
<scguy318> kyleBAKED: go ahead, though, mm
<bazhang> dougb: the scale effect
<sunogbaga> kyleBAKED: how about /var/log/messages when u connect your external harddrive
<scguy318> kyleBAKED: how about examine System -> Admin -> System Log -> /var/log/syslog and see what happens when you plug in HDD
<dougb> thanks
<kyleBAKED> scguy318: http://pastebin.com/dc3c8c93, i will try that now
<PeterHS> localgod11: that is not your wireless card, that is the thing that controls your slots and lets your computer talk to your card
<zealot> hello
<localgod11> aha
<PeterHS> the output from lspci should have some wireless in the name
<zealot> I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I love it
<mattwalston> why can i only play a certain wmv file in vlc but not totem?
<localgod11> card reads actiontec 802CI02
<PeterT> I'm trying to set up the external monitor on my laptop through the handy 'screens and graphics' application but whatever I select as the Model for Screen 2, it brings up a file browser with the title "Choose a driver file".  It did work previously (with a different screen connected, but still), perhaps my recent 'apt-get autoremove' did more than it should have?  Does anyone know how the relevant drivers might have been lost, or how to ge
<PeterT> t them back?
<BlackDiamonds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/173790
<BlackDiamonds> is there a way to ge some sort of comment on that bug ?
<PeterHS> localgod11: that is not the whole line, could you please copy the entire line from the lspci output, it will help me to see the chipset in use
<localgod11> thats the whole line
<scguy318> PeterT: when Screens and GRaphics asks for a driver file, it wants the Windows INF monitor driver file
<PeterHS> oh, sorry
<scguy318> PeterT: I think
<localgod11> begins with 00:00:0a.0
<PeterT> scguy318: seems peculiar; it allowed me to select things before without asking that...
<PeterHS> that is the mac address
<PeterHS> no, not the mac address, the local adapter address
<markus_> how do i install windows when the setup can't detect a hard drive?
<helluvaCSMajor> hi, need help fixing something in ubuntu if someone gets a chance, thanks
<PeterHS> it is recognized but will not connect, is this a new issue or an old issue that keeps popping up?
<localgod11> the card sees networks but deos not connect
<PeterT> scguy318, I do have windows installed, perhaps I could find an appropriate INF, but it does it even for very generic types of screen.
<localgod11> new install
<mattgyver83taken> helluvaCSMajor, what is wrong?
<PeterHS> is mac filtering enabled on the router
<localgod11> nope
<PeterHS> have you tried various networks
<localgod11> 2
<ionstorm> any good tuts on how to install xp after ubuntu gutsy
<markus_> no it says there is no hard drive to install to when I boot the cd
<helluvaCSMajor> i tried to mount my windows partition a long time ago, ever since it keeps adding folders to my home folder with scrambled names, i do not remember what caused it exactly
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone help me... every time I try to burn a cd I get an error message
<Wifi-Phreak> The files selected did not fit on the CD.
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp ionstorm
<muuluu> hello
<PeterHS> encryption on the routers?
<localgod11> WEP
<josiahw> isnt there a an application that will allow you to mount .dmg files?
<Wifi-Phreak> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<SpookyET> Is there a decent gnome email client? THunderbird is ugly as hell. Evolution crashes like a tired whore.
<PeterHS> have you been able to conect to unsecured networks?
<bazhang> josiahw: outside of mac osx, none that I know of
<muuluu> i installed ubuntu 7.10 but bios bug 82 something
<localgod11> havent tried
<sunogbaga> SpookyET: sylpheed
<josiahw> bazhang: i know you can in windows
<SpookyET> sunogbaga: Can it be indexed by beagle?
<PeterHS> could you, or is it inconvenient to try no encryption?
<bazhang> josiahw: hmm--perhaps I should have said none in linux that I know of
<kyleBAKED> scguy318: http://pastebin.com/m795223ea thats what happens when i plug it in
<X-Sleepy-X> hello can someone please say my name?
<localgod11> very
<FluxD> X-Sleepy-X
<markus_> how can i install windows when the setup cant detect a drive?
<PeterHS> ok
<X-Sleepy-X> thanks
<Wifi-Phreak> SOund | anyone?
<mattgyver83taken> Does anyone here have heightened experience with OpenOffice.org Calc (spreadsheet)
<X-Sleepy-X> i was trying sounds... and it worked fine
<aolaus> hey, anyone know how to switch from english to chinese word processing in openoffice?
<muuluu> anyone pls help me with bios bug thing
<PeterHS> is this a new issue or an old issue
<n00bie> how can i switch the caps lock and esc keys ?
<markus_> new isuue
<zealot> I have a question about irssi, the man page states that -c joins a certain server and -n sets nickname, but is there a command to make it join a certain channel?
<localgod11> peterhs  ?
<PeterHS> yes
<Wifi-Phreak> CAn anyone help me with this error msg?
<FarrisG> Anyone know of a decent, easy-to-use tool for capturing AV from a tuner card, preferably straight to mpeg2? Trying to convert some old home movies to DVD for Christmas back home. I've got the tuner working fine with several viewers, just can't find a decent FOSS tool for capturing
<Wifi-Phreak> The files selected did not fit on the CD.
<PeterHS> localgod11: yes
<helluvaCSMajor> i tried to mount my windows partition a long time ago, ever since it keeps adding folders to my home folder with scrambled names, i do not remember what caused it exactly
<localgod11> out of ideas?
<PeterT> scguy318: the dialog does seem to be showing inf files when I browse to Windows/inf... but I've no idea which I should select (or how to get it back to the state where it doesn't ask).  Not necessarily expecting a solid answer, but if you can help it would be good...
<PeterHS> pretty much
<muuluu> anyone bios bug?
<scguy318> PeterT: find an INF from your monitor's manufacturer
<scguy318> FarrisG: I would peek at Ubuntu Studio packages
<scguy318> FarrisG: I'm clueless in the A/V area also :P
<localgod11> ideas where i can look
<helluvaCSMajor> can anyone help me keep it from putting these empty folders in my home folder?
<GaBy> hello
<PeterHS> http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<PeterHS> but i did not see anything for your chipset
<PeterT> scguy318: I'll see what I can do, but what if I suddenly want to give a presentation with a projector I haven't used before and no internet connection?
<PeterHS> try under the general wireless issues
<FarrisG> scguy318: THanks, I'll check it out
<aolaus> oh my god.. chinese language support sucks torvalds on ubuntu
<muuluu> Bios bug help me please i cannot use ubuntu it's keeps freezing
<heartsblood> How do you hear a mp3/ogg file just by hovering over the file with your mouse.  I recently did a few changes to my UI and I lost that ability
<bazhang> xvidcap? FarrisG
<PeterHS> local god:have you been using the network manager?
<heartsblood> is it in gconf?
<localgod11> yeo
<localgod11> yep
<GaBy> pleas ehelpme i got a problem: i added the boot splash and on the tutorial says thah i have to do a mkinitrd, i did it but i forget to activate the reiserfs !!! now i get a kernel panic, can anione help me? please is urgent! is not my pc
<localgod11> i tried manually configuring
<localgod11> and still nothing
<muuluu> Hello pls heeeeeelp desktop keeps freezing
<mattwalston> How can I play wmv10-dvr in totem?  It works in vlc but I can't get it working in totem.'
<m1k3> How might I completely uninstall a package?
<scguy318> m1k3: sudo aptitude purge ...
<localgod11> cant even pping the gateway
<m1k3> ok
<PeterHS> manually as in editing the config files or through the network manager? because the network manager is good when it works but shitty otherwise
<Viper550> sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME
<scguy318> PeterT: uhm, I'd say you should have prepared beforehand :P
<localgod11> in netowrk manager
<localgod11> can you point me at the config files?
<m1k3> I tried sudo apt-get remove
<PeterHS> ok, lets try editing the config files manualy give me a minute to find them
<m1k3> I'm trying to completely re-install wine
<localgod11> thanks
<helluvaCSMajor> can someone help me figure out why random empty folders keep showing up in my home folder?
<m1k3> Because msn messenger screwed up and now it wont work
<GaBy> anyone can help me please?
<scguy318> m1k3: to remove the wine directory rm -rf ~/.wine
<m1k3> ok
<PeterT> scguy318: It's something that's extremely likely to happen to me as I'll use the machine for VJing and stuff...
<m1k3> Thank you, scguy318
<GaBy> any ne knows how to recue my instalation?
<GaBy> from this kernel panic
<GaBy> using a live ubuntu cd?
<m1k3> scguy318: How do I remove the Applications < Wine menu also?
<scguy318> PeterT: mm, I would probably read up on projectors and stuff at Ubuntu Forums and such
<scguy318> m1k3: ~/.local/share/applications/something
<GaBy> please help me i got a problem: i added the boot splash and on the tutorial says thah i have to do a mkinitrd, i did it but i forget to activate the reiserfs !!! now i get a kernel panic, can anione help me? please is urgent! is not my pc
<m1k3> ok
<m1k3> thanks
<bazhang> GaBy: on a friend's computer? are the files backed up?
<muuluu> anyone help me desktop keeps freezing
<GaBy> no
<helluvaCSMajor> can someone help me figure out why random empty folders keep showing up in my home folder?
<scguy318> m1k3: its ~/.local/share/applications/wine I think
<scguy318> PeterT: unfortunately I wish I knew more
<bazhang> GaBy: no to question 1?
 * condor^ PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * condor^ PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * condor^ PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * condor^ PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * esdttp PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * esdttp PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * esdttp PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * esdttp PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * justalady PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * justalady PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * justalady PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * justalady PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * esdttp PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * justalady PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * condor^ PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * condor^ PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * esdttp PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * justalady PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
<stdin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
 * condor^ PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * esdttp PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * justalady PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
<FluxD> !ops condor^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops condor^ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * condor^ PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * esdttp PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
 * justalady PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! PARTIES HARD! 
<truz_`24> What option do I need ?
<truz_`24> Whoops. I meant to say... What option do I need to to pass to start the ubuntu live cd with no gui? or to not start X
<Sier> lol
<Sier> crazy
<heartsblood> how can people idle in the ubuntu channel and not have flood protection
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Sier> is that why they quit? what does flood protection do?
<helluvaCSMajor> can someone help me figure out why random empty folders keep showing up in my home folder?
<localgod11> CAN ANYONE SEE THIS?
<Sier> see what?
<nalioth> localgod11: please turn off the caps
<localgod11> thanks
<heartsblood> localgod11, yes
<Sier> $5.
<PeterHS> i can see this
<localgod11> was blocked for a min
<LjL> *NOTICE* - If you couldn't speak in the last couple of minutes, please try again now. Also, please consider registering to freenode:
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<heartsblood> the channel went +m
<LjL> !feeding the troll | *NOTICE*
<ubotu> *NOTICE*: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<localgod11> got the name of the config files?
<Sier> helluvaCSMajor who created the folders?
<Viper550> maybe we should set it up to autokick on stuff like that, rapid repetition
<helluvaCSMajor> they started when i tried mounting my windows partition, they pop up about once a day, even when i delete them
<helluvaCSMajor> more keep popping up
<Sier> can we get a bot here?
<Viper550> !bot we have one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot we have one - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<localgod11> PETERHS config files?
<muuluu> anyone help me with desktop freezing
<PirateHead> Is there a way to disable the behaviour by which using the scroll wheel while over the application list switches between applications?
<PeterHS> i am looking
<localgod11> ok
<PirateHead> I never do it on purpose, and when I do it by accident it freaks me out.
<helluvaCSMajor> they are being created automatically
<Viper550> with names like... _________?
<PeterHS> localgod11: the files are \etc\network\interfaces
<helluvaCSMajor> scrambled junk
<yuhong> In any case, should there be a PAE kernel in Ubuntu because NX is enabled by default in Windows and NX requires PAE?
<sunogbaga> PirateHead: good question, it irritates me also.. anyone?
<helluvaCSMajor> any ideas on why these folders are being created?
<truz_`24> So is there an option i can pass on the Ubuntu Live cd to start without X
<truz_`24> ?
<sunogbaga> helluvaCSMajor: how are the folders named?
<helluvaCSMajor> scrambled symbols, not even letters
<helluvaCSMajor> they appear random
<localgod11> peterhs is the command sudo gedit \et\network\interfaces
<PeterT> scguy318: I feel pretty stupid: it's possible that I was pressing the 'add' button rather than 'ok' at one point. I should stop trying these things at 1am... need to restart / log off to test.  Thanks again...
<Thesmyth> Truz , you should get the alternate CD
<Thesmyth> it gives a text only installer
<truz_`24> k
<PeterHS> no, you forgot the c in the /etc/network/interfaces
<Thesmyth> Hey all, quick question, how do I control what shows up in my list of mountable partitions? On the side of Nautilus' explorer it shows a list of all of my drives, but I'd like to remove some
<PeterHS> you can copy the commands directly from the website
<PeterHS> localgod11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 this might help around step 2-3
<bcardarella> Someone was playing with my keyboard layout and now the right-hand ALT key doesn't work... can I auto detect my keyboard again?
<scguy318> Thesmyth: edit your fstab
<yuhong> I wonder why there aren't as many kernels in Ubuntu as in Debian.
<localgod11> peterhsi run iw config it sees my wireless as eth2?
<zoexii> hi I am having big problems with my display. Xorg is configured to display at 1024x768 (native display of my laptop) however, I only get an 800x600 desktop which is tiled on my screen, (super weird)  I go to system>preferences>screen resolution and it only gives me options 640x480 & 800x600.  both of which have been deleted from my xorg.
<Thesmyth> I did already, they don't mount automatically, thy just show up in the left side of nautilus with the option to mount
<helluvaCSMajor> any ideas what i should do about the random folders?
<PeterHS> that is okay, just edit the config files to use eth2 and erase all others unless you use a wired connection
<LapatiK> zoexii, system->admin->screen&graphics?
<zoexii> LapatiK, ok, will try
<heartsblood> How do I preview a sound file with a mouse hover?  I've somehow lost that ability.  I think I screwed something up in my Gconf-editor but I dont know were or what option
<helluvaCSMajor> is anyone familiar with mounting windows partitions?
<Thesmyth> I've never had any problem with mounting windows stuff
<Thesmyth> that's a very odd problem though :P
<PeterHS> helluva: fat32 or ntfs?
<helluvaCSMajor> when i did, random folders starting showing up in my home folder, i don't know why
<heartsblood> did you try to mount to ~?
<PeterHS> helluva: unsure how to solve
<helluvaCSMajor> i don't know what i did, i am a new linux user, i followed a tutorial
<localgod11> peterhs when i run a network restart it says failed to bring up eth2 no such device
<heartsblood> sounds like you mounted the windows drive to your home directory
<Thesmyth> did you edit any files or just type a command?
<heartsblood>  ie sudo mount /place/to/windows /home/helluvaCSmajor
<helluvaCSMajor> i don't remember, i can access it in the drives folder, but the home folder contains empty folders with symbols as names
<heartsblood> hmm
<_MattB> i created a raid array (md0) with mdadm, how can i totally get rid of it now?
<PeterHS> localgod11: type ifconfig into the terminal
<heartsblood> when you ls -ls who is the owner/group?
<PeterHS> then try iwconfig
<PeterHS> do you have eth2?
<localgod11> ok
<daks> what could cause gnome to start very slowly?  Or cause most programs to start slower...is there any standard maintenance procedure like defragging to keep the system running smooth?
<localgod11> eth2 is the wieless
<helluvaCSMajor> i don't have one, i deleted them right before going on here, i delete them every day because they fill up the folder
<localgod11> id says it find the device
<helluvaCSMajor> well, not every day, every week maybe
<PeterHS> after restarting the connection and typing iwconfig, does eth2 show up?
<localgod11> yes
<CremeDeLaCreme> hi. in my laptop (7.10) i've sound only on my headphone but not on the laptopboxes.
<helluvaCSMajor> is there a way to check every directory setting related to mounting a partition?
<Thesmyth> helluva: if you type the command "mount" what does it say?
<PeterHS> localgod11: type these commands sudo ifdown eth2      sudo ifup eth2
<sunogbaga> helluvaCSMajor: u can cat /etc/fstab
<helluvaCSMajor> a lot of stuff
<helluvaCSMajor> should i?
<PeterHS> that will restart the adapter manually
<Thesmyth> helluva: if you know the name of the windows partition
<Thesmyth> just give me the line with that in it
<muuluu> hello
<PeterHS> hi
<Metalgod89> how do I use a .rpm file on ubuntu
<scguy318> hello
<scguy318> !rpm | Metalgod89
<ubotu> Metalgod89: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<scguy318> Metalgod89: you don't
<IdleOne> Metalgod89: you dont
<helluvaCSMajor> i am not sure if it is sda6 or sda7
<muuluu> someon pls help me with freezing
<localgod11> sudo ifdown eth2  interface not configured    sudo ifup eth2 file exsists failed to bring up eth2
<Thesmyth> ok, well, give me both lines then
<Metalgod89> ah well I'm new to ubuntu
<IdleOne> Metalgod89: what are you trying to insall?
<helluvaCSMajor> # /dev/sda6
<helluvaCSMajor> UUID=1593a4b9-1379-49a3-835a-004d5d2d7a47 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<helluvaCSMajor> # /dev/sda7
<helluvaCSMajor> UUID=4e7d5e11-9f36-4402-97da-913ecd0d8551 none            swap    sw              0       0
<IdleOne> install
<Metalgod89> I downloaded xchat but it was an rpm file where can I get it compatible for ubuntu
<IdleOne> !paste | helluvaCSMajor
<ubotu> helluvaCSMajor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PeterHS> localgod11: but the command iwconfig shows a eth2 connection?
<localgod11> yeah
<Flare183> How do I fix this error: http://flare183.pastebin.ca/811591
<IdleOne> Metalgod89: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Thesmyth> neither of those are windows partitions
<PeterHS> that is really weird
<helluvaCSMajor> http://pastebin.com/d7925515a
<IdleOne> Metalgod89: or look in Synaptic Package Manager
<Thesmyth> are there any in that list with vfat or ntfs as their type?
<PeterHS> SORRY FOR THE CAPS BUT CAN SOMEONE HELP localgod11 WITH WIRELESS ISSUES
<Thesmyth> swap and ext3 are linux types
<localgod11> not only that but is has all my network in
<helluvaCSMajor> dont see any
<localgod11> PeterHS thanks man
<Fjodor> Hey, does anyone know why compizconfig-settings-manager isn't backported, when the other compiz-stuff is?
<helluvaCSMajor> yet, i can access it from computer on the places menu
<cflopez> hello
<PeterHS> localgod11: i am sorry i can no longer help, i must go study for an exam
<localgod11> cause its new?
<localgod11> thanks anyway
<Box[UK]> help....upgraded my graphics driver  through symantic  rebooted  using contrl alt backspace  ubuntu started up but now cant even get  it up it gets stuck looking for a graphics drive
<cflopez> anybody got any experience working with keyboards, particulary making shortcuts without using dead keys or console?
<Metalgod89> sudo apt-get install xchat?
<localgod11> New Question:: does linux install specifc drivers for each pc? IE if i install it to a usb harddrive user comp 1 and then boot the usd hdd on comp 2 will everything work?
<turbotorben> how much diskspace do i need to compile a 2.6.24 kernel? (i tried with 2gig free and it wasn't enough)
<rodrigo_> im having problems with GCC... can anyone help me?
<maz> ok so does anyone know how to convert ogg to mp3?
<Flare183> maz:> soundconverter
<DG19075> maz, soundKonverter works well
<heartsblood> turbotorben: depends on the options.  a bloated complie could be pretty big
<maz> thanks flare183
<Flare183> maz:> or soundKonverter
<Flare183> no problem
<Flare183> How do I fix this error: http://flare183.pastebin.ca/811591
<Flare183> sorry about the repeat
<kelsin> maz: and as a side note, since both are lossy compression going from mp3->ogg or ogg->mp3 will lose quality, better ripping from original sources again if you can :-(
<turbotorben> heartsblood, i used the settings from the ubuntu-kernel and modified them just a bit
<`blackmk4> what would cause lan transfers to max out at 400k/s, but i'm able to download at 2mb/s from internet sites on both computers
<Flare183> yeah i agree with kelsin
<benzs_s> hm, does anybody else have issues with having two applications which use audio? for example i can't play anything in vlc while having rhythmbox open
<localgod11> New Question:: does linux install specifc drivers for each pc? IE if i install it to a usb harddrive user comp 1 and then boot the usd hdd on comp 2 will everything work?
<maz> kelsin, thanks.  I'm only doing this cause my phone won't play ogg, only mp3.  So I don't mind if it's a bit lossy
<robdig> rodrigo_: maybe, what's up?
<helluvaCSMajor> should i come back when i have one of these folders as a sample?
<Flare183> !repeat | localgod11
<ubotu> localgod11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> localgod11:> wireless issues i'm here
<Thesmyth> helluva: possibly
<Thesmyth> where do they show up again?
<helluvaCSMajor> home folder
<helluvaCSMajor> my home folder
<kelsin> maz: lol fair enough :) good luck
<sparkymist> hey all
<localgod11> really? cool
<Flare183> localgod11:> I can help with your wireless, i can try anyway
<Thesmyth> is..in /home, or /home/username
<helluvaCSMajor> /home/username
<localgod11> ok its on dappy LTS
<oreth> hey ikonia
<Flare183> localgod11:> what is the problem
<localgod11> actiontec card
<sparkymist> im having an issue
<localgod11> sees the network but no connect
<Thesmyth> yeah, I truly have no clue, sorry dude
<rodrigo_> robdig:  http://pastebin.com/m6c3570d8
<Box[UK]> i think i relay screwed up ...been using ubuntu for a few weeks so talked myself into  putting ati graphics driver on so i could play compiz now cant even  get ubuntu to load  gets stuck on startup looking for a driver
<Flare183> localgod11:> bring up teh terminal and type in sudo dhclient
<helluvaCSMajor> ok, thanks for trying
<cflopez> hey flare, if you have time after helping out localgod11, im having weird issues with my wireless card (broadcom, go figure)
<robdig> rodrigo_: looking...
<`blackmk4> cflopez, what problem with broadcom
<Flare183> cflopex:> I have a broadcom wireless card so
<Flare183> cflopex:> I have the solution
<florbigoo> hello
<Metalgod89> what is sudo apt - get install xchat?
<cflopez> i installed the drivers, they worked, then they disappeared
<sparkymist> i have a question
<localgod11> ok did that
<kanuha> how can I make mplayer the default for playing DVDs?
<Flare183> localgod11:> try the internet
<localgod11> now?
<cflopez> ndiswrapper or whats it called doesnt work
<Flare183> localgod11:> yeah
<localgod11> nope
<rodrigo_> robdig: ok
<sparkymist> hello?
<robdig> rodrigo_: think you need to install build-essential...sudo apt-get install build-essential or use synaptic
<localgod11> its send on eth2 and eth0
<florbigoo> six months ago, I installed ubuntu 7.04 on a PentiumIII, on a new drive, slave to a windows98 install
<florbigoo> using grub
<rodrigo_> robdig: no...
<JohannesP> Hey, i just read through most of the forums, but my problem doesnt seem to be occured in that way to anyone else: I Use the live-cd to install ubuntu or kubuntu doesnt matter 7.04 or 7.10 - after installation i reboot, grub loads, i select the distrubution, then screen gets black, blinking console cursor at the top, and like 10 minutes later it starts with "loading fiels needed to boot" which takes another 5-10min...
<Flare183> localgod11, cflopez:> goto #ubuntu-us-sc
<rodrigo_> robdig:  build-essential is already the newest version.
<Flare183> i can more there
<robdig> rodrigo_: hmm...
<Flare183> i can help more there
<oreth> anyone know the status on the current non-free flash ?
<florbigoo> I just replaced the drive with win98, and now ubuntu wont boot
<Flare183> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rodrigo_> robdig:  im really trying to figure the problem... i just cleaned the build system...
<cflopez> such a noob... and how exatly do i change rooms here?
<Flare183> use "/join"
<Flare183> then room name
<Flare183> or click the room name
<kanuha> how can I make mplayer the default for playing DVDs?
<robdig> rodrigo_: ok, i'm looking too
<rodrigo_> robdig: i cant compile anything
<rodrigo_> robdig: tks bro
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm having a problem booting...
<Box[UK]> dont wan to format and start again  just need to get into X  to flush a graphics drive
<JohannesP> So any ideas why i only get a black screen after selecting the installation in grub, even in recoverymode - and loading files needed to boot needs like 10mins?
<kanuha> tobias, first or last name Tobias?
<tobias> kanuha: first
<kanuha> tobias, my last
<tobias> kanuha: pleased to meet you
<kanuha> tobias, same here
<florbigoo> I'm having a boot problem.  Ubuntu 7.04 was installed on a slave drive, with overlay.  Win98 on master.  I pulled the master drive.  Replaced with unformatted drive.  Overlay gone. The computer won;t boot.
<robdig> rodrigo_: i just checked in the forums, and the normal cause of your error is not having build-essential installed. not sure what else to tell you...maybe someone else on will have an itea...
<kanuha> how can I make mplayer the default for playing DVDs?
<rodrigo_> robdig: yeah... im checking forums and more forums... talking with people and nobody can help me
<Box[UK]> can i get in to terminal on load up screen found the answer to my prob
<rodrigo_> robdig: but... thanks!
<RB2> Hey everyone
<Recoding> Hey RB2.
<Loaxes> A hand, my Laptop over heated and the fan stopped working, any ideas on how to get it going again?
<mattgyver83> Anyone here use OpenOffice Calc regularly?
<RB2> Quick question. I installed Gutsy from the RC media. Half the time when I try to install packages, it keeps asking for the disc. Is there a way around that?
<robdig> rodrigo_: sorry i couldn't help...it is what fixed mine...good luck
<Donka> can someone help me out with k3b ?
<RB2> Not to mention, I misplaced the RC disc. :-P
<RazzoRz> hey folks... i tried  set up my dual monitors threw system>Administrator>Screens/graphics ... For some reason it was not letting me log in while i had my 19" lcd pluged in,, if i unplugged  the lcd it would allow me to Login ,,, has anyone had this issue?
<Zeddie> RB2 : System -> Administration -> Software sources
<Zeddie> RB2 : you'll be able to remove it from the list there :)
<RB2> Zeddie, Thank you! It was driving me nuts. :)
<super-6-1> hello does anyone know how to get custon bars for ubuntu?
<Loaxes> Does anyone know how to get a stopped fan going again on a laptop?
<super-6-1> anyone?
<jellulabo> Is workspaceswitcher known not to work with compiz?
<super-6-1> jell if you have compiz installed do super+e
<Rafabe> how do I change the driver being used for X through the console (ie, if X is failing to load because I tried to switch from proprietary ATI driver to the open one)
<mrsno> Rafabe either sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or alternatively sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and manually change, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<seand> can any tell me how to give my laptop read and write permissions to a nfs directory
<seand> that is on a diffrent machine
<seand> anyone here
<Zeddie> seand: System -> Administration - > Shared folders
<Zeddie> well he can get stuffed if he's gonna piss off like that , impatient little shit :p
<jellulabo> Super - Thanks
<seasdasd> can any help me how to give my laptop read and write permissions to a nfs directory thats on a diffrent machine
<seasdasd> please
<Box|UK> figured it out restarted then went to system restore mode  typed sudo dpkg-rconfigure xserver-xorg then followed the steps
<seasdasd> can any help me how to give my laptop read and write permissions to a nfs directory thats on a diffrent machine
<cflopez> if anybody has some time and experience setting up broadcom cards in AMD64 systems, the help will be greatly apreciated
<Zeddie> seasdasd : System -> Administration - > Shared folders (wait around next time)
<jellulabo> Can someone help me figure out why when I 'send to another workspace' from the title bar or task bar the application disappears from all the desktops and won't come back. I have to kill the app from system monitor.
<seasdasd> ty zeddia
<seasdasd> sorry for my being a pain
<seasdasd> and not waiting around
<willskills> hi guys - anyone got much experience with xrandr? I am trying to output to my TV using S-video, which works, pretty much, although the display is not quite the correct size. Anyone know to change this?
<jellulabo> The problem is occurring when desktop effects are enabled. It works fine when desktop effects are disabled. Should I file a bug report against metacity or compiz?
<Zeddie> seasdasd:  a bit of patience helps , i'm a newbie to ubuntu too
<seasdasd> okay yeah thank you
<Zeddie> used to use unix at uni years ago , always used windows at home till gutsy and have found it easier than windows :)
<Box|UK> ok how i get screen effects do i need to install compiz?
<seasdasd> zeddie it is still not letting me read or write to that directory
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
 * spydabyte sighs ... the pc i been running ubuntu on for yrs the max ver it can do corectly and get online and everything is 5.10 .. there are no links at all to use for updates or to get files ?
<spydabyte> only tryign to use it as server
<tony__> I'm having issues getting xorg to deal properly with a monitor at 2048x1536 resolution.
<seasdasd> never mind zeddia
<seasdasd> ty and thanks for the help it worked
<tony__> In a solo monitor configuration, X just arbitrarily decides to run 1600x1200, and in a multi-monitor configuration it starts every monitor but the big one.
<localgod11> how do you install Host AP driver for Intersil Prism2/2.5/3, hostapd
<spydabyte> the pc i been running ubuntu on for yrs the max ver it can do corectly and get online and everything is 5.10 .. there are no links at all to use for updates or to get files ?
<Loaxes> My fan has stopped, how do I get it running again?
<spydabyte> lol
<cflopez> anybody has any experience with broadcom cards in AMD64 systems... i got it working but after rebooting the wireless connection disappears
<cflopez> fan stopped working, that sounds like a oh crap scenario
<qiqo> is there anyway that i can install mysql 4.1 in gutsy?
<Loaxes> Yeah
<Loaxes> I booted up xp just now
<Loaxes> it's working again, but it sounds like a cat being murdered with several knifes with heavily serrated edges.
<qiqo> please help
<cflopez> dont talk about cats like that on teh internets... catpeople everywhere!
<RazzoRz> HAHAnice
 * cflopez isn't one of them
 * genii is
<RazzoRz> << could be
<RazzoRz> has anyone delt with dual monitors on 7.10
<RazzoRz> hey folks... i tried  set up my dual monitors threw system>Administrator>Screens/graphics ... For some reason it was not letting me log in while i had my 19" lcd pluged in,, if i unplugged  the lcd it would allow me to Login ,,, has anyone had this issue?
<cflopez> woohoo! storm warning!
<MokonaSan> Hi.  Is there a way during the Ubuntu install to create a new partition out of the free space of an existing one? I have an NTFS partition with a lot of free space that i would like to make into an ext2
<lex> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sunogbaga> MokonaSan: sure, it can
<MokonaSan> sunogbaga: can you help me to do that? I am on the partition screen now
<ron_> what going on ??
<cflopez> broadcom cards on AMD64 systems anyone?
<sunogbaga> MokonaSan: bear with me coz i can't quite remember all installation dialogs.
<qiqo> sunogbaga: which do you prefer, gin or grand matador?
<ron_> pidgin and web cam together? is it possible ?
<sunogbaga> use manual partitioning instead of guided
<spydabyte> someone plz help me ... why can i ssh into my ubuntu box with internal ip but as soon as i try with real ip or hostname i get timed out
<spydabyte> i opened the port in my router
<sunogbaga> grand matador heheh.. nice one
<qiqo> im having problems installing mysql 4 in gutsy
<qiqo> anyone can help me in this?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: u may be under a router
<ron_> hey a hawaii ubuntu user Aloha from maui where are you??
<spydabyte> yes i know
<spydabyte> i forwarded port 23
<spydabyte> erm 22
<sunogbaga> can u telnet?
<kitofhawaii> ron_: aloha from oahu :)
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: can u telnet to that port?
<spydabyte> not sure
<MokonaSan> sunogbaga: thanks. I am not in a rush since i cant get to the computer at the moment, anyway. My wife is using the live CD right now
<ron_> :) cool why dont we have a loco team here yet kit?
<MokonaSan> Windows crappily died on her and I can't repair it
<MokonaSan> I am trying to install Ubuntu as a backup plan
<SpeakerMania> In the default theme, is the top panel pure white?
<zaxius> is there a way to access your ubuntu filesystem from windows if you're using wubi?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: try telnet host port - if you cant open a connection then u are still hidden outside of your network
<spydabyte> couldnt not open host
<qiqo> huhuhu help meee...
<kitofhawaii> ron_: too much effort? :) *shrug*
<sipsipclick> I can't get over 1152x864 resolutions in opengl apps, yet I can run gnome/xserver at 1440x900.  anyone know why?
<spydabyte> BUT i dont think i have telnet installed on ubuntu box
<spydabyte> im a little new still with it
<spydabyte> i have to run 5.10 on it casue its an old pos machine
<Budda|> Can someone please help me make my wireless work. My wireless card can pick up the networks, it just wont connect. I've updated everything I can, enabled all the repos etc. Help.
<sunogbaga> MokonaSan: use manual partitioning, create a partition on the free space,.. that's it
<ron_> Kit: who has the time
<spydabyte> but its ran fine just i got a new wireless set up for my windows box and such
<Metalgod89> I'm having such hard time finding software that supports ubuntu
<spydabyte> so i had to redo my network
<spydabyte> now nothign works
<kitofhawaii> ron_: aye...:)
<Donka> can someone help me with k3b plz
<spydabyte> even dmz through router doesnt let it connect
<Box|UK> cool im pulling media files off my xp drive lol this is neat
<ron_> kitofhawaii how long have you been using this os??
<falconer> hi, is Ubuntu able to compile Splix? It seems to need something called jbig
<pestilence> on my new laptop, with SATA hard disk, whenever the disk is in heavy use the computer will hardly do anything else.  the disk access is fast (it will do one thing quickly), but doing two things is VERY slow.  anybody else have this problem?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: can you ping your router?
<spydabyte> with ubuntu box ?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: yup
<spydabyte> sec
<pestilence> Donka: what is your problem
<Budda|> Can someone please help me make my wireless work. My wireless card can pick up the networks, it just wont connect. I've updated everything I can, enabled all the repos etc. Help.
<pestilence> Budda|: what wireless card (and don't repeat your question every 2 minutes)
<spydabyte> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4003ms
<spydabyte> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.094/1.763/4.420/1.328 ms
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: then ur connected to the network
<qiqo> anyone still can help me with setting up mysql?
<kitofhawaii> ron_: ubuntu specifically on and off..but linux and particularly debian in general uhm i dunno first time i started working with it was in college in 96
<Budda|> pestilence: DLink DWL-G510
<spydabyte> right
<spydabyte> but noone from outside can conenct to box
<spydabyte> like if i use putty from my windows machine i can only use int of 192.168.0.10 to connect to it
<ron_> kitofhawaii_: I started with knoppix in sept this year then ubuntu so im a noob :)
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: any firewalls?
<spydabyte> all off
<spydabyte> liek i said i even tried to dmz it
<rodrigo_> robdig: man... --purge resolved the problem!!!
<spydabyte> still didnt work
<kitofhawaii> ron_: *shrug* the more it changes the more it stays the same :)
<falconer> Budda, does your network have a wireless key?
<pestilence> Budda|: what hardware revision?
<Budda|> falconer: yes
<rodrigo_> robdig: if u get the same problem, just remove and purge the build-essential =)
<Budda|> pestilence: B
 * cflopez is cursing his broadcom card
<Budda|> No wait, C
<RB2> I'm configuring lm-sensors with sensors-detect. What command do I run to find out if certain module adapters are built into the kernel?
<robdig> rodrigo_: cool...glad you got it!
<Wanderer> anyone have a good doc on installing latest kde on gutsy?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: has it worked before? i mean can u ssh before from outside your network?
<falconer> Is there an option in the network config to change the key from ascii to hex?
<falconer> try toggling that.
<slaytanic> How can I check which package provides a file?
<spydabyte> i dunno i just got the box back out after nearly a yr
<spydabyte> i got my win box through wireless
<ron_> well im out aloha all :)
<spydabyte> and ubuntu box plugged in via ethernet cord
<Budda|> falconer: Nope =(
<Donka> pestilence seems everytime i try to burn it says dma-driver error, crc error
<spydabyte> but i know ive tried 6.01 i think it was an 7.01 server only
<Wanderer> !dpkg kde4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg kde4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<narothepharoh> my screensaver doesnt work screen just goes blank
<Budda|> falconer: Even when I make the network not have a key it wont connect
<spydabyte> casue i want to be able to do everything from outside network
<pestilence> Donka: have you done something with DMA, e.g. using hdparm?
<spydabyte> put the tower in my corner no monitor or anything
<Donka> hdparm?
<falconer> That router has an online config right? can you get to that using the web-browser in UBUNTU?
<narothepharoh> my screensaver doesnt work screen just goes blank
<RB2> Found it, nvm :)
<pestilence> Budda|: is the AP using encryption?  what kind?
<Donka> well i just got this new dvd burner and im not sure if ubuntu installed the right drivers for it
<Budda|> pestilence: WEP
<spydabyte> i dont have no browers installed ... i did text/server only
<mnemonica> Where would I get ahold of "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"...  tisn't in synaptic
<pestilence> Budda|: have you tried without WEP?  just so see if it works?
<Budda|> falconer: No, I'm using wired atm with a different router
<Budda|> pestilence: yeah, still wont connect
<spydabyte> oh thought u were talking to me falconer sry
<nixNewb> is there anyway to set my comp up as a vnc thin client?
<spydabyte> people even nmap me and port 22 shows open
<achandrashekar> VMWARE issue - cant seem to bridge ath0...I googled around..anyone got a fix for this?? in Ubuntu?
<Donka> pestilence: well i just got this new dvd burner and im not sure if ubuntu installed the right drivers for it
<pestilence> Donka: i don't think drivers are all that important for ATAPI cdroms
<narothepharoh> my screensaver doesnt work screen just goes blank
<achandrashekar> nixNewb: there is some cool info..though not VNC on ltsp on the net.
<Donka> oh, could it be a faulty driver ?
<cflopez> can someone lend a hand, im having some weird issues with the broadcom firmware on an AMD64
<achandrashekar> cflopez: thats the wireless??
<cflopez> yup
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: do u have a static ip?
<cflopez> i got it working then after rebooting the system, poof, gone
<Donka> pestilence: i ment could my dvd burner be faulty??
<pestilence> Budda|: maybe you have to install the "madwifi" drivers?
<scguy318> mnemonica: check that your universe repo is enabled
<scguy318> mnemonica: System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<spydabyte> yes
<achandrashekar> cflopez: they are a pain..you can either try fwcutter or try to use ndiswrapper.
<pestilence> Donka: it certainly could.  did you try googling the error that it gives you
<nixNewb> achandrashekar: do you have to boot a computer with it?
<cflopez> i tried them both and they didnt seem to work
<cflopez> i got it working by a sheer miracle... i found the restricted driver thing and activated it, next thing i know its working
<pestilence> Budda|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<Budda|> pestilence: 'sudo apt-get install madwifi'?
<Donka> pestilence: i am as we speak
<pestilence> that's pretty old, though.
<cflopez> it asked me to reboot and then it wasnt working again
<Rafabe> how do I change the driver being used for X through the console (ie, if X is failing to load because I tried to switch from proprietary ATI driver to the open one)
<pestilence> Budda|: i don't know.  but it seems that is what people use for the atheros chipset-based cards
<Rafabe> I need to revert to select the proprietary driver
<achandrashekar> achandrashekar: yep..that is correct. it uses bootp mechanism, pulls up a dhcp address and uses network resources and pulls up the system. God that is a shitty explanation, but you get the idea.
<scguy318> Rafabe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rafabe> scguy: I did. Didn't fix it.
<scguy318> Rafabe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg if you just want defaults with driver selection
<achandrashekar> cflopez: is the driver using fwcutter?
<Rafabe> thanks sc
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: u'r sure your router isn't under dhcp? coz it's the only problem i can think of so far..
<achandrashekar> cflopez: or is trying to use the native driver some how.
<cflopez> i tried it both ways
<some_idiot> why does tab completio nnot work in 'grub' on latest ubuntu?
<cflopez> native drive worked, i couldnt use the fwcutter to work
<achandrashekar> cflopez: this forum has been inundated with bcm stuff..which usually gets resolved by using ndiswrapper
<spydabyte> sunogbaga : how exatcly do i tell
<pestilence> Budda|: your other option is to use ndiswrapper.
<cflopez> my snooping around the forums showed the same thing, always ndiswrapper
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: what's the ip of your router?
<spydabyte> 192.168.0.1
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: if it's 192.x.x.x or 10.x.x.x then your under dhcp
<achandrashekar> cflopez: right...the bcm stuff is very propietary..and the g'damn windows driver seems to the best choice
<scguy318> sunogbaga: not necessarily
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: you'll have to contact your isp
<Fezzler> Why will not my Screen Resolution Refresh Rate setting stay?  It boots into 50mHz not matter how may times I change to 96 mHz???
<spydabyte> i think it is dhcp
<spydabyte> why is that ?
<mnemonica> scguy318: Universe repository has been enabled.
<spydabyte> last time i called em about a unix issue they said ha what u want us to do
<scguy318> mnemonica: then do sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<cflopez> but i cant seem to get past step 14 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<achandrashekar> cflopez: id dig around a bit though on sites...you'll want that biatch to start on boot. and not have to invoke it once the system starts...there is a write up for that as well...
<narothepharoh> my screensaver doesnt work screen just goes blank
<robdig> narothepharoh: does it work when you preview it?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: your own network is using static ips however u are still under a larger network,
<RB2> Is anyone here an lm-sensors guru?
<pestilence> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<narothepharoh> robdig yes
<cflopez> not have to invoke it once the system starts..... i think im lost
<spydabyte> right but shouldnt i be able to port forward or dmz that box ... so public can get to it ...
<Rafabe> scguy318: I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , it mentioned writing default files. I then rebooted. I got as far as the "loading local boot scripts" screen, then nothing happens.
<spydabyte> its like my windows box
<spydabyte> i open port 21 to use ftp
<achandrashekar> cflopez: that should tell you if the driver is claimed
<achandrashekar> step 14 that is..
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: you have your router there righ?
<mnemonica> scguy318: Did what you asked... Got this ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47782/
<spydabyte> yes
<scguy318> sunogbaga: if you hook two computers via crosswire, and assign them an IP in the 192.168.0.0/16 or 10.0.0.0/8 range, that's not really using DHCP :P
<demonotaku> hi hi :)
<scguy318> mnemonica: close Synaptic
<mneptok> scguy318: "crossover" ;)
<scguy318> mneptok: ty :)
<mnemonica> scguy318: heh... *is ashamed*
<TheNo1Yeti> Hi, anyone think they can give me a hand.  I'm trying to setup my ubuntu box to connect to the network in my home.  Unfortunately I have to connect through a windows xp computer to share the internet connection.  I have the two nic's bridged in xp, is there anything else I need to do to get it working on the ubuntu side?  I can't remember all the setps
<spydabyte> when i log in to router i see both machines ...
<spydabyte> Host Name IP Address MAC Address Interface
<spydabyte> 192.168.0.10 00:c0:f0:17:2d:ac ETHERNET
<spydabyte> self-5c5e4c2ecf 24.169.175.165 00:60:b3:ce:f9:fb WIRELESS
<achandrashekar> anyone have experience with bridging ath0 wireless in VMWARE?
<robdig> narothepharoh: which version of ubuntu?
<mnemonica> scguy318: Thanks.
<narothepharoh> xubuntu
<cflopez> charlie@ubuntu:/$ ndiswrapper -l
<cflopez> bcmwl564 : invalid driver!
<cflopez> bcmwl564.sys : invalid driver!
<robdig> narothepharoh: gutsy, fiesty, etc?
<cflopez> thats what i get achandrashekar
<achandrashekar> then that is NOT the driver you need
<scguy318> cflopez: you have to give it INF
<steed2008> hi all
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: Does the linux computer know the default route and gateways?
<achandrashekar> right
<mneptok> !paste | cflopez
<ubotu> cflopez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> achadrashekar: not necessarily, he may have installed it improperly
 * demonotaku is using gebuntu
<smo> hi
<demonotaku> hi
<cflopez> my bad about the past
<mneptok> demonotaku: *Go*buntu? ;)
<achandrashekar> +1 for what scguy318 just poseted
<narothepharoh> it is 7.10 fiesty?
<demonotaku> yes
<demonotaku> lol
<mneptok> narothepharoh: 7.10 is Gutsy.
<TheNo1Yeti> david_J: as far as I can tell yes.  It's setup on auto configuration.  ifconfig says it has addr of 192.168.0.72
<narothepharoh> how do install a camera
<TheNo1Yeti> Everything else looks good on it
<cflopez> so i should just start with that HOWTO again scguy?
<mneptok> demonotaku: welcome to freedom
<narothepharoh> ok gutsy
<achandrashekar> scguy318: yep..i see it now..
<demonotaku> i been using ubuntu
<achandrashekar> yes
<steed2008> Please help me : Ibm T60+ubuntu 7.10 ,menu.lst vga=0x0345 (1400x1050),console text will flush in some area
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: type sudo route to check the routes
<demonotaku> i just love testing random distro's at times
<qiyong> !dhcdbd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcdbd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<achandrashekar> cflopez: he's right use the inf file instead
<cflopez> wait wait, you guys know what i did wrong already?!
<narothepharoh> how do install a camera
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: and check the /etc/resolv.conf for nameservers
<Metalgod89> alright i'm so lost I am a really big newb to this stuff and I understand that alot of this stuff is going to need coding but I have no idea how to get any of the programs I want I've been looking all over for the past 2 hours for solutions
<achandrashekar> cflopez: and try again...but first you need to remove the drivers...by removing them with ndiswrapper
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: Windows is set up to sahre internet right?
<narothepharoh> how do install a camera
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: have you already setup any service to that box? httpd/ftp/ maybe that's viewable outside the network?
<spydabyte> what other ports are needed open for ssh
<RB2> I'm attempting to configure lm-sensors. I ran the sensors-detect provided by Gutsy as well as the "latest" sensors-detect script and came out with two different outputs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47783/
<cflopez> and i do that how?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: just 22
<achandrashekar> cflopez: you can type ndiswrapper --help
<cflopez> thanks
<patagon> hi
<patagon> hola
<nixNewb> can i isntall vnc on a computer that doens't have a mointor?
<RB2> I'm just trying to decipher the output and figure out what to do next.
<cflopez> will be back later to update you guys, or cry for more help
<narothepharoh> how do install a camera ???
<spydabyte> casue like now he can connect but when he puts in a correct user,pass it tells him its incortect and dc's
<nixNewb> patagon: hi
<achandrashekar> cflopez: you are doing just fine.....this is how you LEARN
<TheNo1Yeti> david_J: Yes, xp is setup to share the internet connection and the nics are bridged like they are suppose to be (been a long time since I have had to do this)    route gives me destination of 192.168.0.0 and default with gateway of 192.168.0.1
<achandrashekar> cflopez: good luck
<scguy318> nixNewb: yes
<narothepharoh> how do install a camera ???
<patagon> nixNewb,  ;D
<u_angel> nixnewb: don't use vnc, use freenx instead. i installed it via ssh
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: check for nameserver
<spydabyte> that was when i opened port 3889
<cflopez> i know i know, its just frustrating sometimes... you can troubleshoot windows over the phone half asleep with more than a couple of drinks on you, then its back to being a noob
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: in the /etc/resolv.conf
<MokonaSan> nixNewb: Yes, VNC will still operate without a monitor. I did it before. Of course, installing it without one may be tough
<benzs_s> okay guys i've tried everything... why doesn't flash have sound :<
<ty> anyone have realplayer installed for Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<nixNewb> u_angel: thank you
<steed2008>  Please help me : Ibm T60+ubuntu 7.10 ,menu.lst vga=0x0345 (1400x1050),console text will flush in some area
<spydabyte> but even before port he could connect once in a while and get the same thing
<scguy318> ty: why Realplayer? crappy play imho :P
<TheNo1Yeti> Yea, cat resolv.conf gives me "search mshome.net  nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<nixNewb> Fatal server error: no screens found
<scguy318> ty: though I think that's in restricted somewhere
<achandrashekar> cfopez: you didnt start that way on winblows right??? it takes time... and that damn blue screen of death...what did that mean again??
<cflopez> hehe
<robdig> narothepharoh: take a look at this...maybe it will help you...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610107&highlight=xubuntu+blank+screensaver
<danbhfive> anyone know how I can unmount my /home partition?
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: See if you can go to http://209.177.148.228/
<cflopez> cant i remove the drives using the visual interface of ndiswrapper
<cflopez> ?
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: If you can it's the nameserver
<spydabyte> sunogbaga : this have anything to do with it
<spydabyte> this is from config
<ty> really want to get asx files to video stream ok
<spydabyte> # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<spydabyte> Port 22
<achandrashekar> im sure its been discussed...and maybe off topic...Vista really really sucks. It took me less than 10 mins of using it to dump it. Sorry Bill.
<spydabyte> # Use these options to restrict which interfaces/protocols sshd will bind to
<spydabyte> #ListenAddress ::
<spydabyte> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<narothepharoh> robdig it is not a link
<TheNo1Yeti> david_J: Nope, linux box says can't get a connection.  So I need to probably recheck the connection sharing to make sure it's right.  The windows box can obviously connect okay
<petafile> I'm trying to run an executable in the directory I'm in, ./baudline  I tab completed it so I know it exists, and bash tells me : ./baudline:  no such file or directory
<achandrashekar> Anyone got good links to learn shell scripting?
<petafile> anyone ever come across something like this?
<ty> mplayer buffers the asx but stops without playback
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: Sounds like it...
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: if the linuxbox can ping the windows...
<u_angel> nixnewb: don't use vnc, use freenx instead. i installed it via sshi'm looking for the tutorial i used
<cflopez> im having trouble uninstalling those drivers achandrashekar
<achandrashekar> petafile: obvious question...did you chmod +x it??
<robdig> narothepharoh: hmm...try it without highlighting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610107
<scguy318> cflopez: make sure you do sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/inf/file and nothing else
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: Why use bridging?
<petafile> achandrashekar: I'll check, I just untarred it, but I would think I"d get a different error
<cflopez> ahh ok
<petafile> achandrashekar: that's not it
<scguy318> petafile: make sure you chmod +x it executable, if that's not already the case
<TheNo1Yeti> david_J: Yea your right.  It's not able to ping the windows box.  And because right now my room is on the other side of the house and I had to fight to get one cat cable ran across the house and I don't have the money for another switch right now
<daviles> buenas noches gentes ;)
<petafile> I chmod a+x 'd it
<cflopez> the sys files goes also?
<cflopez> file
<scguy318> cflopez: only point to the INF file
<achandrashekar> cflopez: its just the inf file
<petafile> even with a definite path it says no such file/dir
<petafile> wtf
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: lol
<cflopez> ok
<achandrashekar> as in step 13
 * genii sips
<david_J> TheNo1Yeti: Check the cat 5 if you can and work your way to the other computer lol
<achandrashekar> petafile: and if you try to cp the file or whatever....does it work?
<cflopez> driver is already installed
<jwd> cflopez: wireless?
<cflopez> wtf i thought i was removing it
<u_angel> nixnewb: still htere?
<cflopez> yup
<achandrashekar> jwd: yep
<petafile> achandrashekar: copies fine
<spydabyte> this is why i always end up back in windows i get so frusterated
<petafile> that one won't execute either
<spydabyte> its pitifull
<Crankymonky> !pastebin | Crankymonky
<petafile> maybe a reboot will help out
<achandrashekar> petafile: does the sh nameoffile work?
<jwd> ndiswrapper?
<cflopez> refuse to go back!
<cflopez> yup
<achandrashekar> jwd: yep
<jwd> what wireless card?
<cflopez> broadcom!
<insllvn> I am looking for some advice, I would like to set up a server to store all my digital content (ripped DVD's recorded TV shows, music, etc) and I had initially planned to set it up so I could FTP in and grab things as I needed them, allowing me to access the content from anywhere where I had an internet connection. Then I got to thinking it would be great if I could stream this stuff, so I would not need to download stuff and wait for it
<insllvn> . is this possible? what software would I need? how much work would the server be doing, and how much horsepower would it need?
<achandrashekar> cflopez: refuses to remove?
<u_angel> spydabyte: what problem are you having?
<cflopez> it said its already installed and I copy/pasted the command you gave me
<achandrashekar> insllvn:mythtv
<petafile> sh baudline gives:   baudline: 1: ELF   0: not found  baudline: 2: Syntax Error: "(" unexpected
<josiahw> ok i am installing ubuntu 7.10 onto my windows machine... I want to set up a dual boot system. I already have windows installed and want to install ubuntu onto my other "blank" ntfs partition. I am in the setup right now and have the edit partition menu in installation up right now. I told it to use ext 3 but dont know what to put as the mount point
<jwd> ndiswrapper -l please
<pestilence> insllvn: sounds like you want a myth backend.  and don't use ftp.
<pestilence> ftp is bad.
<insllvn> achandrashekar, myth will stream like that over the web?
<u_angel> insllvn: try gnump3d, i set it up on my machine http://phpmine.selfip.com:8888
<cflopez> bcmwl564 invalid driver
<tamgo> how do I setup annonymous access on a samba server?
<jwd> any suggestions for a app to develop perl/web/ajax?
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm getting error 17 from grub when trying to boot into my ubuntu partition after rearranging my partitions
<cflopez> same thing for bcmwl564.sys
<spydabyte> i can ssh my box from win machine with putty only by using internal ip
<josiahw> should i choose: /media/sda2, /dos, or /windows
<achandrashekar> insllvn: with the combo of a mythfrontend and backend...it will work..
<spydabyte> soemtimes peopel outside can connect and enter correct login info but yet it tells em its not right and dc;s em
<jwd> cfl you need the sys file and inf file in same dir
<david_J> josiahw: repartition the free partition to a linux one and choose a filsystem to format it with
<pestilence> shadowblade: you changed root, so you need to reinstall grub.
<cflopez> they are
<nomic> ping
<TheNo1Yet1> david_J: Just to let you know I was being an idiot.  Unbridged the nics and reshared the connection and refreshed and everyone connects to the net and is happy.  I appreciate the help.  :)
<jwd> than do ndiswrapper -i blah.inf
<achandrashekar> cflopez: sorry now i understand your question...yes
<nomic> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<shadowblade> pestilence: how do i do that?
<pestilence> shadowblade: it is looking for your grub installation on the wrong partition
<nomic> hi fello ubuntu users
<achandrashekar> jwd: nice!
<nomic> how is life
<pestilence> shadowblade: boot off a live cd
<david_J> TheNo1Yet1: no problem.. Had to be simple
<nomic> i love ubuntu!
<josiahw> david_J: what should i choose for mount point?
<Anubis>  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.4-1feisty3_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<shadowblade> pestilence: thats where i am right now
<pestilence> shadowblade: ok
<Anubis> how do i fix that
<pestilence> shadowblade: sudo grub
<TheNo1Yet1> it always is lol
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: are you sure it's your box they are connecting to?
<nomic> is robust fast all devices work drives yer screen better
<pestilence> shadowblade: find /boot/grub/stage1
<petafile> any other ideas achandrashekar ?
<nomic> ok thanks bye
<david_J> josiahw: The ubuntu website can help you...
<spydabyte> yeah im the only one with the ip
<pestilence> shadowblade: what does that tell you
<radioaktivstorm> hello my sound has spontaneously gone buggy. I have no idea what happened... i turned my computer on, and now the music is muffled and quiet. any pointers?
<cflopez> ok
<cflopez> did that jwd
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: no i mean, people from outside the network...
<shadowblade> pestilence: (hd0,4)
<spydabyte> is there any config files i need to check ?
<spydabyte> yes the guy lives in florida
<pestilence> shadowblade: do you have grub installed on the MBR?  if so, type
<marnanel> Hello. I have upgraded to gutsy today, and I have lost my /home partition; instead, something prints "device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table" to syslog forever. I have ssh'd into the machine from elsewhere. Does anyone have any clues as to how I would go about fixing this?
<pestilence> shadowblade: root (hd0,4)
<pestilence> shadowblade: setup (hd0)
<pestilence> then quit and reboot
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: and what ip does he use to connect to ur box?
<marnanel> It also prints " device-mapper: table: 254:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed"
<spydabyte> my main outside ip
<shadowblade> pestilence: ok, it said it succeeded
<david_J> marnanel: raid? or lvm or neither?
<pestilence> shadowblade: oh, you might want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst on that partition
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: what ip format is that?
<spydabyte> then he tries to login .. with correct info and it tells him wrong pass
<spydabyte> 24.*.*.*
<pestilence> so that it points to the correct partition (otherwise you'll get new errors)
<RB2> With gDesklets, is there a way to remove all the desklets? I have one I added by mistake that is throwing an error. So, none of them come up after the error occurs. I can't see it to remove it. :-/
<cflopez> what now guys?
<spydabyte> i cant login with anything other then 192.168.0.10
<marnanel> david_J: Neither-- just one partition which is /, one which is /home, and one which is swap.
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: and this is your routers ip?
<marnanel> david_J: I can find the /dev/sdaX numbers if you like
<shadowblade> pestilence: what do i change in it?
<spydabyte> subtwo i guess
<spydabyte> erm
<achandrashekar> cflopez: fo a ndiswrapper -l
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: and this is your routers ip?
<achandrashekar> cflopez: make sure its gone
<achandrashekar> cflopez:
<david_J> marnanel: odd.. maybe a fstab problem... device mapper is used for lvm2, raid, or luks
<cflopez> back sorry
<achandrashekar> then reinstall
<shadowblade> pestilence: just the root options to (hd0,4) ?
<pestilence> shadowblade: well, you'll want to change the references to the old partition to references to the new partition.  e.g. hda1 --> hda5
<marnanel> david_J: I thought I hadn't heard of it before.
<josiahw> how much swap is recommended for a high end computer? using a 300gb partition
<spydabyte> sunogbaga: this box is 24.169.175.165 but with port 21 forwarded in the 192.168.0.1 page i can use spyda.sytes.net to connect to ftp
<pestilence> shadowblade: or possible sda1 --> sda5
<pestilence> *possibly
<spydabyte> unix box shows up as 192.168.0.10
<cflopez> is fo a commands?
<cflopez> command?
<achandrashekar> cflopez: as i remember jwd helped you remove it.. and now make SURE its gone with ndiswrapper -l
<pestilence> shadowblade: got it?
<marnanel> david_J: for what it's worth, the upgrade process didn't touch /etc/fstab.
<spydabyte> i even dmz 192.168.0.10 and still cant connect
<cflopez> still says invalid drivers
<shadowblade> pestilence: i think so
<pestilence> shadowblade: but yes, also the root option.
<achandrashekar> cflopez: then ndiswrapper -i the bcmblah.inf file
<D-Elite> Need help installing libssh 0.11 - http://pastebin.com/d44b90b61
<david_J> marnanel: You root gets mounted?
<marnanel> david_J: Yes.
<demonotaku> how can you install scripts in to gnome ubuntu
<demonotaku> xchat i mean
<david_J> marnanel: dmseg has no more output?
<cflopez> it keeps saying driver already installed
<cflopez> why cant it just die!
<david_J> marnanel: mount the drive manually and see what happens?
<david_J> marnanel: or partition oops
<D-Elite> Need help installing libssh 0.11 - http://pastebin.com/d44b90b61
<marnanel> david_J: oh, good idea, let's see how that goes.
<spydabyte> when i try and ssh with normal ip i get timed out
<insllvn> achandrashekar, and pestilence thanks looking at mythbuntu now, and it looks like exactly what i am going for
<cflopez> cant i just go to the add/remove and erase everything there?
<marnanel> demonotaku: is "sudo apt-get install xchat" what you want?
<david_J> marnanel: prolly just need to fsck it...
<D-Elite> spydabyte, to what exactly?
<demonotaku> no
<demonotaku> i mean scripts in the xchat
 * Budda| sighs
<D-Elite> he means like tcl scripts
<demonotaku> i got the xchat installed perfectly
<D-Elite> demonotaku, check for tcl scripts on google. thats what i use.
<spydabyte> D-Elite what ya mean ?
<pestilence> D-Elite: do you need openssl installed?
<pestilence> or openssl-dev
<D-Elite> spydabyte, ssh to another box or to what?
<spydabyte> other peopel from outside network being able to ssh into it is what i need
<D-Elite> pestilence, nope. i need libssh 0.11 installed
<Richard51684> hey i'm running a program under wine and it's default setting is to be hide into the sys tray, however when i double-click the tray icon it won't open (it would in windows), is there a way to force the window to open?
<spydabyte> i can ssh into it from my windows box ONLY using internal ip
<pestilence> D-Elite: to rectify the error you are getting...
<pestilence> D-Elite: it is complaining about lack of openssl headers
<cflopez> ok ok finally removed!
<Budda|> How do I uninstall wicd, and reinstall the default network monitor thing?
<spydabyte> i can ping anything with te ubuntu box
<D-Elite> pestilence, pretty sure i have openssl installed
<pestilence> D-Elite: in particular, libssl-dev
<spydabyte> so its gotta be seeing the outside world soemwhat
<achandrashekar> cflopez: okay...now take it slow..from start...
<achandrashekar> cflopez: thats what she said...lol
<marnanel> david_J: strange: `mount /dev/sda3 /home` --> `/dev/sda3 already mounted or /home busy`. `umount /dev/sda3` --> `/dev/sda3: not mounted`. `mount /dev/sda3 /tmp/some-crappy-name-i-just-created` --> same as /home
<spydabyte> is there anything in ssh config or sshd config that may need changing after installing it ?
<dmb> ubotu: help
<cflopez> i removed it using the front end gui for ndiswrapper but when i went looking for the files, they where still there
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<danc3> spydabyte: yes
<david_J> marnanel: do a df -h or mount
<dmb> ubotu: kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<notwen> anyone able to help me w/ gcc compiler?
<spydabyte> danc3: mind helping me with that ?
<pestilence> D-Elite: configure seems to disagree with that assessment :-D
<danc3> notwen: how do we know, if you don't say what you need help with?
<D-Elite> pestilence, looks as so, lol.
<D-Elite> pestilence, let me reinstall it
<marnanel> david_J: it is indeed not mounted
<david_J> notwen: apt-get install build-essential
<danc3> spydabyte: what do you need help with?
<Budda|> How do I uninstall wicd, and reinstall the default network monitor thing?
<david_J> marnanel: man fuser or lsof
<spydabyte> is there anything in ssh config or sshd config that may need changing after installing it ? u said yes .. im wondering what
<supersoundguy> is there any way that I can get libstdc++.so.5 without an internet connection on my ubuntu machine?
<danc3> spydabyte: have you looked at the config files?
<spydabyte> i have
<marnanel> david_J: what am I looking for? I know how to use fuser and lsof; am I checking nobody has a lock on /dev/sda3?
<JimmyDee> supersoundguy, download it on the box youre on NOW and put it on disk, sneakernet
<jwd> supersound: jumpdrive
<danc3> spydabyte: and you don't see anything that needs changing?
<D-Elite> pestilence, http://pastebin.com/d595e196d
<D-Elite> pestilence, seems like its there
<spydabyte> danc3: not surte what im looking for to be honest
<david_J> marnanel: yeah basically.. then I'd try to fsck /dev/sda3
<jwd> any developers?
<pestilence> D-Elite: you need libssl-dev, the development files.
<danc3> spydabyte: well, read them again, they're well commented
<danc3> we'll wait
<marnanel> jwd: of what?
<pestilence> D-Elite: how about just running apt-get build-dep libssh2 ?
<jwd> anything
<marnanel> jwd: plenty, what's up?
<mudore> how can I find files containing "string" in a rep?
<zealot> hello
<jwd> I need an opinion on a app to develop with
<pestilence> err
<danc3> mudore: man grep
<pestilence> D-Elite: libssh-2
<Budda|> How do I uninstall wicd, and reinstall the default network monitor thing?
<jwd> writing a perl/mysql and possibly AJAX
<JimmyDee> !repeat
<jwd> been using VI
<spydabyte> do i uncomment out listenadress : 0.0.0.0 and put 192.168.0.10 ip of the box ?
<pestilence> that would bring in all the dependencies.
<mudore> danc3, thx
<spydabyte> thats only thing i could possibly see would be
<JimmyDee> !patience | Budda|
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> Budda|: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<danc3> spydabyte: better read them again
<jwd> bueller
<jwd> bueller
<jwd> anyone?
 * jwd grins
<Budda|> -__
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: that will limit connections
<danc3> jwd: what do you want?
<JimmyDee> jwd, dave's not here, man
<notwen> that fixed it David_j, thanks
<pestilence> jwd: you should use vim.  it is much nicer.
<david_J> notwen: what I do?
<co_xmp_cakep> hi
<jwd> ya think
<jwd> just alias vi to vim
<jwd> and I'm good
<marnanel> jwd: if you install vim it aliases vi to vim. this is true.
<notwen> recommending apt-get build-essential worked
<Budda|> ......
<Budda|> How do I uninstall wicd, and reinstall the default network monitor thing?
<spydabyte> i dunno im lost totaly
<Eagle-101> Budda|, open synaptic, search for wicd, tell it to uninstall, and then select the default one and tell that to install (I don't know what the default one is called)
<RB2> Just in the last 30 minutes or so, Evolution stopped loading. I get the "Starting Evolution" in the taskbar. Then, it disappears and nothing. I can see it running in the processes tho. Any suggestions?
<compwiz18> Budda|: reinstall network-manager-gnome
<goat|wor1> what does the "&" mean in /usr/sbin/telnetd 2> /dev/null &
<josiahw> Can someone help me with setting up partitions? I just need to know how big to make the / and the swap
<jwd> run in background
<pestilence> goat|wor1: it tells it to run in the background
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: can u give me this telnet localhost 22 .. just to check if im connecting to your box
<demonotaku> bingo got the script installed
<goat|wor1> thanks pestilence and jwd
<jwd> no prob
<dgoodma> anything for Linux that is similar to Quicken for Windows?
<pestilence> dgoodma: gnucash
<danc3> dgoodma: moneydance
<dgoodma> thanks
<spydabyte> sunogbaga not even sure if telnet is installed there
<spydabyte> i tried before and it didnt do anything
<josiahw> or just give me a link to some recommendations... i cant find anything on ubuntu.org
<pestilence> dgoodma: gnucash has a pretty good tutorial on how to effectively use it on their website, if you are serious about managing your money
<danc3> howdy dpeach, welcome to the jungle
<josiahw> ubuntu.com i mean
<dpeach> thanks danc3
<danc3> heh
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: can u try it now? even on your windows box.. it gives you the ssh version before the prompt
<yuaoki> I've got a motherboard on a Dell desktop with a yellow LED flashing and the power does not come on
<danc3> yuaoki: power supply is gone
<Hubris2> For the life of me, I can't figure out why a partition isn't mounting automatically.  It's in my fstab.....can anyone offer some suggestions?
<yuaoki> danc3- as in no more?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: i mean on your windows box, try to telnet host 22
<pestilence> Hubris2: does it say "noauto" in the fstab?
<Hubris2> pestilence: No
<pestilence> Hubris2: what happens when you manually mount it?  i.e. sudo mount /mountpoint
<danc3> yuaoki: as in "dead", it's a common indication on a Dell
<Eagle-101> josiahw, hint, I'd use google rather then searching ubuntu, if you want hints specific to ubuntu, make sure to add ubuntu linux to the end of your search string :)
<Hubris2> /dev/sda2	/media/data	ext3	defaults,locale=en_US.utf8	0	1
<cflopez> same step, different story... i dumped the drivers in the home folder and i got this when i tried to install them   couldn't open /home/charlie/home/charlie/bcmwl564.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 217.
<Hubris2> I thought the 1 at the end of the line meant it was to mount automatically?
<pestilence> Hubris2: no, that has to do with what time it is mounted.
<daedric> Guys... do you think its normal to have a 3com marvell 940 ethernet chip onboard, knowing it is working... and lspci not even showing it? anyonw as had any issue similar to this ?
<danc3> Hubris2: nope
<danc3> pestilence: wrong
<Hubris2> pestilence: I want it mounted before I sign in.....what should I have?
<danc3> Hubris2: man mount, man fstab
<danc3> Hubris2: hint:  "auto"
<spydabyte> its obv a config problem with ssh itself has to be due to fact .. when i tried to use 6.016 or whatever it is .... it went onlien fine to get updates and upgrade
<pestilence> Hubris2: well, it should be 2 if it's not your root partition.  i think.
<danc3> pestilence: strike 2
<jimjam> !home
<ubotu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Hubris2> danc3: I will read the manpages....what I don't understand, is why other partitions in the fstab are mounting automatically (and don't have the word auto) but this is not
<pestilence> danc3: boy oh boy you are helpful.
<NeoPhyte21> wow place is hoppin
<danc3> pestilence: yes, I am
<Turnet> Can anyone please help me?
<danc3> pestilence: and the advice I give is correct, unlike yours
<pestilence> danc3: from the man page:  The  sixth field, (fs_passno), is used by the fsck(8) program to determine the order in which filesystem checks are done at reboot time.
<Flannel> spydabyte: You don't need to change anything in the sshd config, you just need to make sure your port forwarding properly
<pestilence> danc3: well, at least i give it with a smile.
<Turnet> Can anyone tell me what my localhost password is on Ubuntu? I'm trying to remove a printer from the list but it requires the password. Thank you. Also, I did not set one if that may help. :)
<danc3> pestilence: it has to do with dumping the file system, not mounting
<linux88> is anyone fairly familiar with VirtualBox?
<spydabyte> great now i cant even ssh using internal up now .. connection refused
<NeoPhyte21> is there any way to remote desktop from a pc running windows into my machine at home running gutsy?
<Turnet> Can anyone tell me what my localhost password is on Ubuntu? I'm trying to remove a printer from the list but it requires the password. Thank you. Also, I did not set one if that may help.  :)
<danc3> Turnet: your login password
<pestilence> danc3: he was referring to the sixth field.
<pestilence> danc3: so, bzzz, you are wrong ;)
<Turnet> danc3 my login password didn't work. :S
<Flannel> spydabyte: revert whatever changes you've made to your sshd configurations.
<spydabyte> sec
<josiahw> is there a use in having /home anymore? or should it just all be under /?
<Flannel> josiahw: Erm.  There's every point in the world in having /home
<Turnet> danc3 my login password didn't work. :s
<scguy318> josiahw: /home for your home stuff
<Hubris2> pestilence: Indeed, I was referring to the sixth field.  According to the manpage, as you stated, it should be set to 2 for non-root
<danc3> Turnet: don't know then
<Flannel> josiahw: Ah, you mean for a separate partition?  Yeah, because it allows you to reinstall around it.
<Turnet> Ok thanks anyone else? Can anyone tell me what my localhost password is on Ubuntu? I'm trying to remove a printer from the list but it requires the password. Thank you. Also, I did not set one if that may help.
<pestilence> danc3: well, whaddaya know
<danc3> pffft
<pestilence> Hubris2: so, what happens when you try to mount it manually?
<josiahw> how large of a partition (if you had a lot of hard drive space) would you allocate for /?
<pestilence> Hubris2: sudo mount /media/data ?
<danc3> josiahw: about 80% of it
<josiahw> and then about 2gb of /swap and the rest in /home im guessing
<wirechief> Turnet its your root password
<Flannel> josiahw: 20GB will be more than you'll ever need.  10GB is more than liekly sufficient.
<danc3> Flannel: how do you know that?
<NeoPhyte21> anyone?
<Flannel> danc3: Know what?
<Turnet> I didn't set a root password wirechief.
<Hubris2> pestilence: It works just fine. I have configured a daemon to start with init.d that points at the mount point, so mounting manually is too late
<danc3> Flannel: that 10G is enough?
<wirechief> Turnet well set one
<josiahw> ok so 20gb into /, 2gb into swap, and 878gb of /home?
<Flannel> danc3: Because you'd be hard pressed to fill 10GB with the stuff from the repos
<danc3> Flannel: my / partition is 200GB and it's getting full
<Turnet> But I've heard it is dangerous to my system to set one. (I'm new to Ubuntu) :)
<Flannel> josiahw: Unless you want a separate partition for /var or anything
<spydabyte> wow i cant belive why this is so hard for me
<josiahw> Flannel: dont think so
<pestilence> Hubris2: hrmm.. then perhaps changing the 1 to a 2 will fix it.  i can't explain why else it wouldn't mount.  the default is "auto", so adding that after "defaults" isn't going to change anything (danc3, wanna tell me i'm wrong again?)
<Flannel> danc3: And you must not have a separate home.
<Flannel> josiahw: Well, you can always add one later if need be.
<PMantis> Strangely, my laptop display blanks after 1 minute idle... but all preferences that I can find say about 11 minutes. Did I miss a setting?
<wirechief> Turnet its dangerous if you use Ubuntu, but not any of the other distros so what does that tell you?
<danc3> Flannel: I do
<knoppix> hhhhhhhhh
<marnanel> Turnet: it is no more dangerous to set a root password in Ubuntu than in any other distro.
<spydabyte> Bridge mode : Enable
<Flannel> danc3: Then I can't say I believe you.  What on earth is using the majority of that?  Gotta be runaway logs or something.
<spydabyte> NAT mode : Enable
<spydabyte> Router mode : Enable
<spydabyte> NAT Router mode : Enable
<marnanel> Turnet: (also no less.)
<spydabyte> CableHome 1.1 mode : Enable
<Turnet> Why?
<danc3> Flannel: when you install most games for example, they go under /, and they are many GB's in size
<spydabyte> right now its set as nat ...
<spydabyte> should i change to be dif ?
<Turnet> Oh I see what you mean.
<marnanel> Turnet: Root passwords are really unnecessary these days.
<knoppix> holas
<Flannel> spydabyte: Just make sure your router is forwarding port 22 properly.
<spydabyte> ok i can ssh back in using int ip
<spydabyte> still dont help me tho
<sunogbaga> !aptfix
<danc3> Flannel: nearly anything you install goes into /usr/bin  or   /usr/local/bin , both of which are under "/"
<pestilence> Flannel: which is why it's a good idea to do 2 things.  1) use lvm.  2) have a /usr/local partition.
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cflopez> ugh... this wireless problem calls for bottles upon bottles of gin
<spydabyte> i tried to dmz it Flannel and it still didnt work
<Turnet> Marnanel, I wanted to remove a printer but it is asking for a localhost password. Isn't that the root password?
<adorablepuppy> Speaking of which: What is the default password for the root account on postgresql 8.2?
<pestilence> Flannel: or /usr
<wirechief> marnanel he is trying to use the web based printer cupsys he needs root password
<alitadeposca> hey !
<Flannel> danc3: I'm well aware of that.  You'd still be hard pressed to fill 20GB
<danc3> Flannel: LOL
<alitadeposca> need a little help
<danc3> wrong
<Turnet> Yes, what wirechief said. :)
<spydabyte> i filled my 5005 gig in 3 days :)
<spydabyte> 500*
<alitadeposca> looking for a wireless networking ubuntu channel... any ideas??
<danc3> Flannel: do you play games like Quake4, Doom3, UT2004, etc?
<marnanel> Turnet: ah, I have no idea about cupsys, but properly-written software should do something sudo-like these days
<danc3> Flannel: they're huge
<wirechief> Turnet you have to decide if you want to set it. i know i do. but that is my thing.
<alitadeposca> a wifi related channel...
<Turnet> Ok I will set it I guess.
<Turnet> How may I do that?
<alitadeposca> for ubuntu...
<alitadeposca> any ideas?
<pestilence> alitadeposca: you have found it.
<alitadeposca> excellent...
<wirechief> Turner navigagte from system to user/groups
<alitadeposca> pestilence:need a little help to get my audit toolkit set
<Turnet> Ok
<wirechief> Turner in there you will find a way to set it.
<Flannel> spydabyte: There's nothing in the ssh configurations that'll stop it from working.  Only router issues, or maybe the wrong IP.
<adorablepuppy> I installed postgresql 8.2 because today at work I decided I liked it much more than mysql. However, I was never prompted for account preferences and my current login has no role created for it. Is there a generic account I can use to access it?
<spydabyte> well danc3 and sunogbaga for trying to help me ... i think im a. explaining it wrong ... or noone is actually understanding what i mean .. sry to have taken up al lthe time u guys could have helped other but now im pissed, and now this has officially turned me away from unix so now im goign to stri pthe pos box and throw it where it belongs in dumpster
<mudore> how can scan recursively a rep with grep for a string?
<pestilence> !ask | alitadeposca
<mudore> sample please
<Turnet> Yes wirechief I got it! Thanks a lot for the help. :)
<spydabyte> thanks*
<alitadeposca> already got aircrack-ng pack running, but, since i'm trying to audit WPA2 networks i think i could something else...
<spydabyte> ok FloodBot3
<danc3> spydabyte: lol
<spydabyte> erm
<ubotu> alitadeposca: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wirechief> Turnet ok well good luck with your printer settings what printer are you using ?
<danc3> spydabyte: you're giving up that easily?
<pestilence> wow, ubotu you are slow.
<spydabyte> danc3 i been fighting this for 3 days
<spydabyte> ive had maybe 5 hrs sleep
<spydabyte> i need this to work
<danc3> lol
<alitadeposca> any good wirless audit soft for ubuntu ?
<Turnet> Brother MFC 210C
<spydabyte> and obv its not going to
<alitadeposca> besides aircrack-ng?
<danc3> well you better just stick with windoze then, spydabyte
<wirechief> Turnet i use Brother mfc420cn
<spydabyte> fuck windows ill go pcless
<danc3> ROFL
<mudore> please, how can scan recursively a rep with grep for a string?
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mnemonica> lol
<spydabyte> the only reason this is windows is casue its a loner till i get other one working
<Turnet> Oh, did you experience the same problems as me?
<MokonaSan> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 and it is taking a really long time for the Partition Manager to come up.  It went all the way to 100% on the "starting it up" dialog, but it is not going to the next screen. Is that normal?
<adorablepuppy> !postgresql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spydabyte> sry for language
 * mnemonica hugs spydabyte
<spydabyte> but im so agetaed right now
<danc3> agetaed?
<pestilence> MokonaSan: do you meet the minimum required hardware?
<Turnet> Wirechief, I tried my new root password for localhost, it still did not work. :(
<spydabyte> see cant even spell
<wirechief> Turnet i have reinstalled mine routinely now many times
<spydabyte> its a word like very aggervated
<spydabyte> bah
<spydabyte> see
<mnemonica> agitated?
<danc3> spydabyte: maybe that's what's wrong with your config files
<pestilence> MokonaSan: i have had semi-older machines take forever to load the gutsy installer
<sunogbaga> agitated
<Turnet> Oh any reasons as to why?
<wirechief> Turnet use user root and then passwd
<spydabyte> danc3 i havent messed with no config files
<MokonaSan> pestilence: let me look at the minimum reqs.  I would think I meet them.
<spydabyte> i dont dare afraid ill break it even worse
<Turnet> Ok
<danc3> spydabyte: I thought you were editing the SSH config files
<NeoPhyte21> can anyone tell me why konsole's transparent background wouldn't work?
<spydabyte> no u told me to take a look and figure it out
<danc3> spydabyte: what exactly is your problem, anyway?
<spydabyte> i tried fiucked it up had to reset it
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: cool down dude..
<spydabyte> poop
<spydabyte> sry for language again
<Turnet> Wirechief: It only asks for the password of localhost. I even tried 'root' but it didn't work.
<danc3> spydabyte: what isn't working for you?
<spydabyte> ok danc3 ill try and explain this one more time best i can ....
<danc3> ok
<alitadeposca> i'm trying to get started with wireless network audit. I've got backtrack 2, but i'd like ubuntu to do all that itself. Got aircrack-ng working on my 7.10, but since i'm looking forward to audit WPA2 i believe i could use both some other apps and tutorials, any suggestions? thanks.
<ibanez> alitadeposca: www.google.com
<ibanez> best i know of.
<wirechief> Turnet im trying to get setup for pm
<Turnet> wirechief, what's pm?
<MokonaSan> it says it requires 256MB of RAM and I have 512, so I should be good on that
<alitadeposca> ibanez: there's a lot of great stuff and a lot of junk around the web, any ubuntu specific apps/tutorials?
<spydabyte> i can from this windows box ssh into ubuntu box ONLY by using 192.168.0.10, my buddy who lives in florida has tried to ssh in ...sometimes he gets nothing .. soemtimes he gets login puts in corect info but says password failed ....i try and use my real ip of 24.* and all i get is timed out ...
<pestilence> MokonaSan: another possibility is corrupted media (i.e. bad cd).  you could try running the media check
<danc3> spydabyte: are you behind a router?
<spydabyte> i have used ie to get into my router and forward port 23
<ibanez> alitadeposca: im only familiar with the backtrack2 programs, im not sure about the ubuntu related mate, sorry :(
<spydabyte> port 22 excuse me
<spydabyte> both protocols
<danc3> spydabyte: is he using a valid login name?
<MokonaSan> pestilence: i'll wait a little longer I guess. maybe it's just slow
<spydabyte> yes
<spydabyte> i even made one for him
<pestilence> MokonaSan: sounds like a plan.
<danc3> spydabyte: it has to be a problem with the port forwarding
<alitadeposca> ibanez:thanx anyway....
<danc3> can you ssh in from the local LAN using his login name?
<spydabyte> but i use ie to log into router and DMZ the host and still dont work
<spydabyte> yes
<ibanez> sorry i couldn't help more alitadeposca
<danc3> ok, then it MUST be a problem with port forwarding
<pestilence> spydabyte: funny, i can ssh to your machine.
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: i can too
<pestilence> or, at least to the machine you are using irc from.
<danc3> lol
<spydabyte> haha very funny
<sunogbaga> btw spydabyte wheres ur ftp server?
<pestilence> spydabyte: i'm not joking
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: is it on ur windows box?
<ibanez> lol.
<PMantis> What can cause my laptop screen to blank after ONE minute of use, when all settings I can find are set much higher?
<mudore> can anyone paste a sample off how to scan recursively a rep ?
<spydabyte> i dunno how much more i can open this port i mean if dmz dont open it then
<danc3> mudore: "scan recursively a rep"?  What does that mean?
<pestilence> PMantis: have you checked the settings in /etc/acpi/...?
<danc3> spydabyte: it doesn't need to be on a DMZ
<mudore> can anyone paste a sample off how to scan recursively a dir ? like find all files contening a "str"
<linuxuser> where can i find JVM V1.5 or greater
<rradfor> grep -R "str" .
<ibanez> i get a password prompt spydabyte
<sunogbaga> linuxuser: sun.java.com
<ibanez> for your machine
<danc3> mudore: ls /dir | grep str
<rradfor> or find . | xargs grep str
<linuxuser> k thanks
<ibanez> so it does connect.
<rradfor> wait, are you looking for str in the filename, or in the contents of th file?
<spydabyte> ha yeah sure u do when its not even powered up atm
<ibanez> lol
<ibanez> would you like for me to copy nd paste in pm ..
<spydabyte> sure
<ibanez> ok
<danc3> I can't take it any longer... buh bye.
<honk_> Is there some mysteriously wild hack to get 1280x800 consoles working on Intel 945GM?
<ibanez> funny, it was up though
<ibanez> im not joking
<ibanez> it's not like i tried any passwords
<pestilence> yea, he knows you aren't joking
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: whats the ip again?
<ibanez> just seeing if i could get a connection, to your box
<ibanez> to help you
<ibanez> did yo uget one too pestilence ?
<pestilence> i think he powered it down.
<Scunizi> 24-169-175-165=spydabyte
<pestilence> yes.  but i don't think he believed us.
<ibanez> ibanez@24.169.175.165's password:
<ibanez> ibanez@24.169.175.165's password:
<ibanez> oops
<ibanez> there you go.
<PMantis> pestilence: I just looked... saw screenblank.sh... it pointed to /etc/default/acpi-support ... nothing there rings a bell.
<ibanez> it's not powered down
<ibanez> just almost timed out
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: is it still turned off?
<stroyan> honk_: Try the 'xrandr' command.  It can set unusual geometries on Intel graphics hardware.
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: coz i can ssh to it?
<ibanez> geeze all im doing is trying to help the guy
<ibanez> lol
<spydabyte> ur full of crap too
<ibanez> dude
<ibanez> i just posted it
<ibanez> LOL
<ibanez> and at least 3 others have done it.
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: ur sure it's turned off? coz i can ssh to it?
<spydabyte> ur full of crap man
<Scunizi> including me... :)
<pestilence> spydabyte: you don't have to believe me.  it doesn't hurt my feelings.  but i'm not lying to you.
<ibanez> im with pestilence on this.
<spydabyte> dude ur tryign to scare me away casue u obv dont want / cant help me so have fun sry for wasting ur time
<ibanez> no
<honk_> thanks stroyan, will give it a try and come back
<pestilence> spydabyte: check your logs...
<ibanez> why would we scare you
<ibanez> if i wanted to scare you
<ibanez> one would brute it
<sunogbaga> spydabyte:  ur sure it's turned off? coz i can ssh to it?
<ibanez> i doubt your pass is that hard anyways
<ibanez> lol
<digitalsky> hi all.
<ibanez> ffs
<pestilence> spydabyte: it's all easily verifiable.  check your logs.  you will see attempts at login.
<digitalsky> i'm some questions about adept manager. wondering if anyone can help
<ibanez> does he know how to check the logs ?
<spydabyte> how the fuck can u people be connecting when the box has been down for the last 25 minutes
<linux88> why cant ubuntu detect my usb device
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | spydabyte
<ubotu> spydabyte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MokonaSan> Okay got that to work.  Now, can someone help me use the Ubuntu installation partitioner to create a new partition out of the free space of an existing one? I have an existing NTFS partition and i want to turn its free space into an ext2 partition?
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: told you ur under dhcp
<pestilence> spydabyte: perhaps your router runs linux?
<Rodya> Is Gutsy supposed to have /proc/pci?
<Scunizi> spydabyte: it for the machine you're currently on.. do you know it has ssh installed?
<honk_> stroyan: isn't that just for X displays, though?
<spydabyte> the machine i am on right now is no way ssh is installed on it
<pestilence> spydabyte: there are a bunch of linksys routers that run linux and have ssh installed.
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: we are sshing to another machine, is this the ip? 24.169.175.165
<spydabyte> i dont have linsys
<spydabyte> its ambit
<pestilence> spydabyte: is that your ip?
<spydabyte> no thats not my ip
<digitalsky> so i installed 7.10, went to adept manager and found some "upgradable" packages, so I went ahead and upgrade. The packages seems to be downloaded correctly, but there were errors in the installation.
<pestilence> spydabyte: ok, then.  we are ssh'ing to the box that you are connect to irc through
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: you gave me that awhile ago.. :(
<spydabyte> i never gave u that as my ip
<spydabyte> lol
<Scunizi> Spydabyt@cpe-24-169-175-165.stny.res.rr.com
<digitalsky> i got a pop up box sayign there was some error, and i try to update again, but now "upgradable" package is 0.
<pestilence> spydabyte: you shouldn't be so scared.  it's all published information.  try this:  /whois spydabyte
<ibanez> no but /whois showed it, so i ssumed.
<ibanez> no one is here to hurt, just help
<sunogbaga> spydabyte: we are trying to help dude
<stroyan> honk_: It is.  When you wrote console I interpreted that as X server.  I don't see any particular problem with the text console.  Are you trying to get a smaller font?
<pestilence> when you connect to the internet, you are transmitting your location.  like it or not.
<narothepharoh> how do install a camera ???
<digitalsky> i'm pretty sure the packages are not all updated already...
<mudore> danc3, I m looking for something like : grep -R dirname/  'pathern'  (something able to look in to sub directory)
<honk_> stroyan: well unfortunately I'm on a widescreen LCD, I'd like to have that native resolution; I've tried every kernel option on the planet; and nothing works
<pestilence> digitalsky: try running sudo apt-get -f install
<mattgyver83> Hi room, anyone know if its possible to use named ranges within functions with OpenOffice.org Calc? (ie: start:finish, as opposed to A1:A6)
<honk_> either it says the video mode must be set at boot time (which I thought it was...) or various other vague errors
<digitalsky> pestilence: thanks for your response. is that a known problem?
<jwd> okay going to try and write a dumb a*s AJAX app now
<jwd> any experts?
<rradfor> mudore, I gave you two possible command sequences - but I asked a followup question - do you want to look for str in the filename, or for str in the file data?
<pestilence> digitalsky: well, it is well-known that sometimes apt encounters problems, if that's what you mean :-D
<pestilence> digitalsky: and apt-get install -f  attempts to fix those problems
<digitalsky> oh ok. but the cmd line apt-get is better?
<jwd> -f = force
<jwd> not fix
<pestilence> jwd: man apt-get
<sunogbaga> jwd: join #prototype
<mudore> rradfor, file data
<Rodya> Is Gutsy supposed to have the file /proc/pci, and if it is, why doesn't mine?
<pestilence> jwd: -f, --fix-broken
<pestilence> what is with people not trusting tonight?
<pestilence> holy cow.
<pestilence> i think that means its time for me to go.
<rradfor> then grep will do it: grep -R pattern dirname
<mudore> rradfor, *.php files
 * jwd stands corrected
<rradfor> then you can even do grep -R pattern direname/*.php
<jwd> sorry pest
<stroyan> honk_: Did you try the vga=ask kernel option and get some choices?
<jwd> okay one last time
<sunogbaga> exit
<jwd> any AJAX or mysql gurus
<pestilence> jwd: np.  you are the third person to sound an alarm.  must be my nick
<jwd> haha
<honk_> stroyan: yes I did, they were only colxrow options; of which I tried all. The actual resolution didn't change, just the fonts really. I also tried obscure vga modes from hwinfo --framebuffer
<digitalsky> ok i need to reboot this cmpt to get to my ubuntu...
<spydabyte> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10294.html <-- this is kinda my problem
<digitalsky> i hope that works. thanks for the help pest and jwd
<pestilence> digitalsky: good luck.  i'm out.
<jwd> no prob
<narothepharoh> how can i install my camera? it is not reading it
<spydabyte> but i nmever get an accepoted thing
<jwd> usb obviously??
<PDani> hi
<mudore> rradfor, thx its works
<PDani> on one terminal, i do  nc -l -p 12345 > pipe, where pipe is a named pipe, and on other echo "a" | nc localhost 12345. but i got connection refused. why is it?
<jwd> naro: usb?
<jwd> of course it is
<devilsadvocate> I need to runa program as root as soon as my computer turns on. Can anyone tell me how to set it up to do that automatically?
<honk_> stroyan: I'm guessing I need specific framebuffer support for the intel 945GM?
<ice109> does anyone know what the memory requirements of xfce are compared to kde4?
<devilsadvocate> ice109, they are much lower
<dn4> how do I setup xorg?
<dn4> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jwd> devils set it up in rc1.d or rc2.d
<linux88> whats the best way to install dual boot and install windows after installation of ubuntu. I know installing ubuntu after is the best way to do it, but that option is out.
<ice109> devilsadvocate theres an article on digg that says that the mem requirements for kde4 are 39% less than kde3
<dn4> hmm is there a command to setup xorg while in console?
<jwd> as a shell script
<devilsadvocate> jwd, /etc/rc1.d ?
<stroyan> honk_: The 915resolution package _might_ be able to set a native resolution vesa mode that the console could use.
<kelsin> dn4: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver" I think
<jwd> might be too early
<jwd> I would say rc2.d
<devilsadvocate> ice109, xfce4 will still be lower on memory
<ice109> k
<devilsadvocate> jwd, thanks. what is rc2.d, anyway?
<kelsin> dn4: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" might have reversed it :-(
<dn4> kelsin: hmm xorg-xserver not found
 * jwd grins
<dn4> alright
<dn4> trying once more
<jwd> cd /etc/rc2.d
<dn4> hmm that was not found either kelsin
<dn4> what do I need to install to have xorg ?
<jwd> essentially run levels
<soldats> dn4, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spydabyte> oh well if i dont decide to scrap this pos over night ill stop back tommrow and try again
<spydabyte> night guys
<devilsadvocate> jwd, got it. Thanks
<spydabyte> i need sleep
<honk_> Are framebuffer modules blacklisted by default, I wonder?
<spydabyte> been fightign with this too long
<dn4> hmm maybe I do not have xorg
<dn4> I am using fiesty
<devilsadvocate> runlevel 2 is the multi-user runlevel right?
<jwd> one sec
<dn4> what should I do to install a gui?
<esoterik> im trying to recompile lighty with a new module, but i installed it originally from the ubuntu repository, where would I go to find the source files to recompile it?
<soldats> dn4, try the command i told you
<jwd> devil: 2 or 3
<soldats> dn4, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jwd> what are you starting?
<devilsadvocate> dn4, did you install the fiesty server?
<devilsadvocate> jwd, a dc hub
<dn4> devilsadvocate: yes
<devilsadvocate> jwd, i'll try to write an init script for it.. it certainly deserves that much attention
<jwd> dc hub?
<dn4> ok I did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jwd> d.c.?
<SpudDogg> hello all
<devilsadvocate> dn4, , perhaps you should tyr insallingind kde-base or its gnome counterpart.. it sould pull the xorg dependancies with it
<devilsadvocate> jwd, direct connect. specifically a thing called verlihub
<jwd> hmm
<devilsadvocate> dn4, installing that did not give you a gui?
<dn4> devilsadvocate: I am installing it right now
<DShepherd> its really quiet in here.. its kinda nice for a change
<dn4> hopefully that solves the delima
<mattgyver83> Hi room, is it possible to use named ranges within functions with OpenOffice.org Calc? (ie: start:finish, as opposed to A1:A6)
<jwd> whats it do?
<jwd> just like a hub?
<soldats> dn4, so you never had a gui?
<devilsadvocate> jwd, i run the hub using a command "vh_runhub" . I need it to listen on port 411 so it has to be as root
<dn4> soldats: correct
<soldats> aww ok
<Varanger> Is there something broken with php/apache2 in Ubuntu 7.10 ??
 * jwd nods
<dn4> soldats: I install base config, tried apt-get install gnome, that did not work tried apt-get install ubuntustudio*
<dn4> that did not work
<devilsadvocate> jwd, its a decentralized file sharing hub...
<jwd> Varanger: on your machine maybe
<jwd> hehehe
<dn4> so now I am trying apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jwd> I see
<magic_ninja> are there any progs to see if my system has been rooted
<soldats> dn4, if that doesnt work try apt-get gdm
<jwd> google for a root kit
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, apache2 seems to be working fine. I'm using php5
<honk_> When running update-initramfs: it is trying to find an old custom kernel I compiled, but no longer have. How can I make it refer to the generic kernel?
<dn4> soldats: ok
<jwd> ninja - google for a rootkit
<Varanger> jwd: I have a fresh installation and it isn't working well. Firefox tries to download the php file instead of parsing it
<soldats> dn4, or sudo apt-get enlightenment       then from that you will have a gui and youll be able to search for one you can use to your liking
<jwd> did you install it at the same time?
<xTheGoat121x> I've noticed that no one ever seems to awake in the room for gnome....
<jwd> are permissions okay?
<dn4> man enlightenment rocks soldats
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, how did you install apache and php? did you download the apach php modules too.. and the correct ones
<dn4> I wanted the new release of englightenment X17
<dn4> but it never got released and still is not released to this day
<soldats> dn4, hah do you have it? i love it
<dn4> *sigh*
<Varanger> devilsadvocate: apt-get install apache2 php5
<devilsadvocate> dn4, there is an e17 repo somewhere, i used it for a while a year ago
<dn4> soldats: nope I do not have it
<dn4> oh e17 my bad
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, I'm afraid is more complicated than that
<Varanger> devilsadvocate: For php, apt installed php5, php5-common and libapache2-mod-php5
<dn4> e17 rocks though, by far one of the best GUIs but I have never been able to run it
<devilsadvocate> hmm.. taht should have been enough, Varanger
<SunsparcSolaris> Could someone help me with my cursors? It isnt changing when I install a new one.
<soldats> dn4, well if you cant get xfce or gnome just use that, im sure youll be comfortable with it
<jwd> Varanger I recommend using Synaptic
<stroyan> magic_ninja: 'apt-cache search rootkit'  shows chkrootkit and rkhunter.  You could also look at bsign, systraq, and tripwire packages
<Varanger> devilsadvocate: It isn't working :(
<dn4> soldats: sounds good
<soldats> dn4, cool well i hope you get things fixed
<dn4> thanks
<Varanger> jwd: ok. I'll try
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, can you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and see if youve done all the steps there?
<jwd> Varanger: use Synaptic to install it after you remove it
<Varanger> devilsadvocate: I already followed the steps before I came and started asking
<jwd> basically you are better of installing everything at once mod_perl / php / phpmyadmin / etc...
<xcd> is there any way to get jackd working with alsa in gutsy?
<smaug9> i installed xubuntu 'gutsy' on a hp laptop (nx9420), but now it's not recognizing the higher resolutions of the integrated ati X1600, even though it's using the restricted drivers, where do i start?
<rradfor> remove the lower resolution modes from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dn4> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soldats> smaug9, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dn4> or what soldats said
<rradfor> if you know you only want 10x4x1280, and you know your monitor can handle it, you can remove all but that mode in the file
<SpookyET> Does anyone have a deb of transmission 0.96?
<dn4> rradfor: is that a 3d monitor?
<smaug9> soldats, sweet, thanks. ill try taht
<dn4> 10x4x1280 <-- I have never heard of this
<soldats> then set res to what you want with the spacebar, you might have to set it to 16bit color though for some reason some cards wont accept anything higher
<rradfor> lol
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, I cant be sure it certainly sounds like apache is loking for the wrong php.. try doing "sudo a2enmod php5" and then restarting apache
<Varanger> devilsadvocate: I've also done that :(
<rradfor> sorry, should have enabled my typo monitor
<Varanger> It said that the module was already enabled
<SunsparcSolaris> Could someone help me with my cursors? It isnt changing when I install a new one.
<devilsadvocate> smaug9, just add the resolution you want to use to your xorg.conf file. I dont know why, but enable restricted modules doesnt seem to be doing this automatically
<NeoPhyte21> can anyone tell me why konsole's transparency would work in kubuntu but not in gnome?
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, put a very simple php file in your wwwroot, something with jus the phpinfo function or something
<Agent_bob> is there any workaround/fix for the loop module in the 2.6.15 kernels ?
<Varanger> :( I already did that!!!!
<NeoPhyte21> bueller... bueller....
<sky> hi i was wondering if anyone here is familiar with apt-get or adept manager who can help me with a problem?
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, make sure you have php5 installed and not 4. I really cant think of anything else that can be wrong :(
<devilsadvocate> !ask | sky
<ubotu> sky: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Agent_bob> sky state the error/problem
<stroyan> NeoPhyte21: I suspect that konsole is taking a shortcut and just blending text with the background image that the kde desktop is telling it about.  The gnome desktop would not give the same information to konsole.
<ibanez> !dontask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ibanez> oh
<sky> =p ok
<ibanez> my bad
<NeoPhyte21> stroyan: any recomendation?
<sky> so i did a fetch/update all in a new 7.10 install
<fekall> can I download educational games for kde if I am using gnome?
<devilsadvocate> fekall, yes you can
<fekall> and have them work
<sky> then the packages downloaded successfully, but there were some errors in the installation, where i got a pop up saying that there were errors and only an "OK" button
<fekall> nice
<simplechat_> fekall, yeah
<fekall> thanks devil
<fekall> and simple
<smaug9> thanks all
<Varanger> devilsadvocate: Thanks for the help.
<ibanez> i love you guys
<ibanez> i just wanted to say that
<sky> so i clicked ok, wanted to try again, but this time fetch told me there were 0 upgradables
<ibanez> in a non gay way
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, no luck?
<Varanger> I am going to sleep, and try tomorrow
<sky> and i'm sure the last try didn't finish upgrading.
<Varanger> devilsadvocate
<ibanez> i was watching, die hard 4 with the hackers, and i thought of you guys
<devilsadvocate> Varanger, oki. sorry i coulndt be of more help
<Varanger> devilsadvocate: I am re-installing everything again
<sky> i try "sudo apt-get check" but that didn't seem to make a difference.
<stroyan> NeoPhyte21: I like opaque windows myself.  Compiz-fusion might have a general transparency setting.  That would be weird, though.
<devilsadvocate> sky, do you remember what the erros were?
<ibanez> "thanks ibanez"
<ibanez> yw
<sky> um not really, it wouldn't let me copy the "show details" log
<ibanez> MasterShrek: is the man though
<sky> and this happened on a new 7.10 install....
<Agent_bob> sky  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<devilsadvocate> sky, its possible they were just warnings
<jason___> i am trying to upgrade some workstations from home... i don't have a gui... they are not servers  trying to upgrade 7.04 -> 7.10  why can't i do a apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<devilsadvocate> sky, as long as you are able to install new stuff, everything is probably fine
<SunsparcSolaris> Could someone help me with my cursors? It isnt changing when I install a new one.
<sky> well a pop up window notified me and when i click ok, the update stopped and went back to adept mgr
<devilsadvocate> sky, if there is an errror while installing something, apt generally does not let you install anything else
<littlebear72> ok hello is it patebin i need to paste to to get a helper to look at it ?
<sky> but this is really strange, because i'm pretty sure not all packages are installed yet when it stopped
<iKen> I have an nForce 4 AMD chipset, and everytime I boot linux, my ethernet device has a new MAC address.  Also, in windows, the MAC address is shown as 00:00:00:00:00:00.
<iKen> I believe this happened after I reverted my bios to default settings
<RedHeron> Can anyone offer me help in the way of a crash course in Linux scripts? I need to run a bunch of commands a whole bunch of times.
<sky> but then next time around it tells me there are 0 upgradable....
<Agent_bob> sky  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iKen> I also noticed that in the BIOS, on the main page, the serial number is all zeros, and the UUID is all zeros.
<sky> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gave me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Agent_bob> RedHeron anything you would enter on the command line can be used in a script
<sky> (yes i did the update already)
<jason___> im having some problem as sky.... you can't do  it from commandline it looks like
<SunsparcSolaris> Could someone help me with my cursors? It isnt changing when I install a new one.
<RedHeron> Agent_bob I'm aware of that part, but how do I make it a script?
<Agent_bob> sky then it's up to date    stop whining
<sky> but neither can i do it from adept mgr... it tells me there is nothing to upgrade but i wasn't finished upgrading the stuff before
<Agent_bob> RedHeron ?
<Agent_bob> RedHeron it is a script if it's writen     what are you asking ?
<iKen> Anyone have any thoughts on my issue?
<jason___> sky:  what does lsb_release -a  show?
<RedHeron> How do I make a script that executes a bunch of command lines and then stops when a particular return is given?
<littlebear72> wow i have the same problem as sky too lol
<Agent_bob> RedHeron     until blah ;do something ;done
<sky> no LSB modules are available, Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<jason___> sky: yours is up to date
<littlebear72> mine froze mid update and never restarted
<sky> i had 7.10 to begin with, there were just a few packages to be updated
<Agent_bob> RedHeron if you simply want it to loop until the exitcode is 0   until command ;do : ;done
<littlebear72> i have tried checking mine a few times it has not been a hassle ove rthe last 2 days since i happened but now im
<RedHeron> Agent_bob: what I'm more interested in is something that tells me more in-detail what I need to know, since it's security-related and not appropriate for a public channel.
<jason___> sky:  sorry my bad... i thought you were having the same problem i was having since you were trying a dist-upgrade
<littlebear72> in the midst of trying to install vmware server and it wont let me
<sky> no no...
<jason___> sky: my bad.. sorry
<sky> well the other machine i had gave me the same problem when i was trying to upgrade to 7.10
<RedHeron> Agent_bob: Google isn't really being helpful.
<jason___> sky: is the other machine 7.04?
<sky> np jason. do u have any suggestion on what i should try?
<sky> yes
<Agent_bob> RedHeron well i can't answer specific questions if all you ask are general ones.      if you have an "example" we can work on...
<devilsadvocate> sky, yours is up to date. have faith :)
<devilsadvocate> jason__, what problem do you have?
<jason___> there is a sed awk command to run against /etc/apt/sources.list   but i don't know what it is
<sky> well... it's hard to "have faith" when i see adept mgr stopped at like 50% and then when i come back it says it's done installing
<RedHeron> Agent_bob: hard to provide an example when I don't know how to ask for what I want... what I want is general assistance in creating scripts.
<jason___> devilsadvocate: i want to upgrade a desktop from commandline
<RedHeron> Agent_bob: May I PM?
<jason___> devilsadvocate:  but i don't have a GUI to do it... i want to upgrade overnight and arrive at work with a  nice upgrade
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jason___> but dist-upgrade doesnt work
<Agent_bob> sky stop whining.  several of us have assured you that if apt-get dist-upgrade said 0 to upgrade  then there are none
<soldats> sudo apt-get upgrade
<devilsadvocate> jason__, didt_uprgaed isnt supposed to work
<Agent_bob> RedHeron i'm not regestered, so i cant pm back
<sky> ......... ok
 * RedHeron rolls eyes.
<devilsadvocate> jason__, as in, it isnt meant to upgrade from one distro to anohter
<booncer> hello
<littlebear72> ok can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why that failed lol http://pastebin.com/m12ea5848
<RedHeron> Is there anyone *else* who can help me with maybe a URL to provide a general introduction to Linux scripting?
<Agent_bob> RedHeron and i'm not going to register either.
<jason___> o.k.. how can i remotely upgrade the machine
<Agent_bob> !cli | RedHeron
<ubotu> RedHeron: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<devilsadvocate> jason__, is your install close to a vanilla install, or have you added other repositories and such?
<jason___> devisadvocate:   base install
<jason___> devisadvocate:  this is what i am looking for   sudo sed -e 's/\sedgy/ feisty/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<jason___> and just change the wods around
<soldats> RedHeron, google bash spripting how to
<jason___> it is hackish.. but it will work
<RedHeron> soldats: Thank you!
<anas> how can i install lego mindstorms nxt on ubuntu ? help plz
 * RedHeron cheers and high-fives soldats!
<RedHeron> THANKS!
<devilsadvocate> jason__, then you can do it the old fasioned way. firsst do a dist-upgrade.edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all "fiesty" with "gutsy", then do and update followed by dist-upgrade a couple of times
<RedHeron> MERCI!
<soldats> RedHeron, i have found many things useful one a lot of those pages
<RazzoRz> does trying to use dual monitors Mess with "xorg/conf. ?? and if it does how do i set it back to my original one??
<sky> hmm anyone know about KNetworkManager here?
<devilsadvocate> !ask | sky
<ubotu> sky: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
 * RedHeron is new to *ix and has only been running a month.
<jason___> devilsadvocate:  i have 15 dev machines i want to script overnight... that isn't real convient... but oh well... ubuntu needs a better way to do this stuff ( god forbid something like AD)
<soldats> RedHeron, well that scool i hope you find what you need
<Agent_bob> sky #kubuntu is where you can find most of the kde/kde-apps help
<sky> on a new 7.1 kubuntu, when i click on KNetworkManager, nothing happens. nothing loads, no window pops up
<stroyan> NeoPhyte21: Yep.  Compiz-fusion can set arbitrary transparency across an entire window according to class.   http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1768  I just created ghostly xclock windows.
<booncer> im using xubuntu i keep getting this bash: ./sc_trans_linux: cannot execute binary file any 1 seen that b4?
<RedHeron> Again, soldats: thank you!
<sky> yea i realize that... was hoping there are some kde users here
<devilsadvocate> jason__, why dont you have a gui to do this?
<anas> how can i install lego mindstorms nxt on ubuntu ? help plz
<anas> how can i install lego mindstorms nxt on ubuntu ? help plz
<NeoPhyte21> thanks stroyan
<soldats> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soldats> oops
<soldats> wrong window
<jason___> devilsadvocate:  so i should go to 15 dev machines and log in and do each one.....  that isn't really effecitent... i will script it out.. and pray tomorrow it all works
<devilsadvocate> jason__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-f2435a45758bb5836f8e5b87e90045463f8c6ec7
<Dr_willis> jason__,  what are ya doing?  i just saw a site on how to do that.
<anas> how can i install lego mindstorms nxt on ubuntu ? help plz
<devilsadvocate> jason__, also, you can do ssh -X into each of the computers, and get gui for them all
<soldats> anas, if its a window program use wine
<soldats> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<devilsadvocate> jason__, in the gui, its just a couple of clicks
<eVipere> Ok, I'm just blind and damn tired... how do you change icon themes?
<Dr_willis> jason__,  Clusterssh is a graphical utility that allows you to open several ssh connections and execute commands simultaneously in all of them.
<anas> soldats , yes it is . i have . but it's not working .
<jason___> Dr_willis: i will look into that...
<booncer> me out
<simion314> hi, i have uninstal a program that had some problems(mono 1.2.5 installe for linux) and  now i have invalid  entries in the path and i belive that it ma be other enviroment variables that i must remove, how can i see all the variables and how can i edit them, remove or edit?
<RoAkSoAx> !ApDB
<RoAkSoAx> !AppDB
<booncer> woops
<soldats> anas, well im not sure then you could also try vmware
<RazzoRz> how do i use my OLD xorg/conf.    since i tried to use dual monitors.. eveything has gone for crap.. can someone help
<jason___> Dr_willis:  still not an ideal solution but better than what i am about to do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apdb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<RoAkSoAx> !AppDB
<anas> soldats : you mean vbox ?
<booncer> can can any 1 help me out
<booncer> im using xubuntu i keep getting this bash: ./sc_trans_linux: cannot execute binary file any 1 seen that b4?
<RazzoRz> Just ask Booncer:
<soldats> RazzoRz, usually if you edit the xorg file it will make a backup file search for xorg.cong and search hidden files and see if there is a backup for it
<Dr_willis> jason__,  dont know what you are doing. :) i just saw that clusterssh on one of my live bookmarks. heh..
<soldats> anas, google vmware ubuntu
<littlebear72> im repeating but i need to have someone look at this sometime soon lol   ok can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why that failed lol http://pastebin.com/m12ea5848
<soldats> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dj_> booncer: sudo chmod +x sc_trans_linux
<cflopez> any wireless guru around.... i've been trying for hours to get my broadcom card working and failing, and its getting frustrating!
<anas> soldats : what is it ?
<RazzoRz> Soldats: i did not config anything.. i just tried the dual monitors in system>admin>screens / graphics.....
<dj_> booncer: But, what is sc_trans_linux?
<soldats> anas, it make a a virtual windose system
<eVipere> cflopez: Yeah, but I'm dead tired.. try looking around at NDISwrapper.
<Dr_willis> jason__,  may watn to check out http://sourceforge.net/projects/clusterm also
<cflopez> i've been playing around with it for hours
<booncer> its an mp3 server
<cflopez> and not getting anyware
<soldats> anas, you should be able to run anything windose on it
<eVipere> cflopez: Do you have the drivers for XP?
<booncer> does the same with the shoutcast server
<jason___> Dr_willis:  imagine if i converted my all the development workstations in our lab 500+ to ubuntu... how would you expect me to upgrade them all?    devilsadvocate thinks i should go around sitting down and lauching the gui to do it... i just want it to work something like AD... and push out the information
<cflopez> yes
<Dr_willis> jason__,  and   tentakel. A list of similar programs available at http://tentakel.biskalar.de/similar/
<cflopez> its an AMD64 system, which aparently means only more trouble
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone in here have any experience with configuring the look of gnome?
<jason___> Dr_willis:  thanks.. i am going to look up that stuff
<cflopez> or so I have been told
<soldats> RazzoRz, did you try to undo those setings also see if there is a backup anyways
<eVipere> cflopez: More particularily, a .INF file and .SYS file....
<cflopez> both
<Dr_willis> jason__,  if you have a paswordless ssh set up on them all with keys.. you could do it from a script - actually i think theres a 'auto update' setting somewhere. :)
<bano> why my fi
<Alyxander> hey guys whats a good bluetooth manager for Xubuntu
<Alyxander> or xfce
<eVipere> Do you have the gui tools for ndiswrapper?
<anas> soldats : i have tried innotek virtual box .. but the minimum system requirements : 256 ram
<cflopez> yes
<jason___> yeah... i don't allow any root passwords
<jason___> for any box
<bano> why my firefox on my ubuntu sometimes it hungs?
<Dr_willis> jason__,  be sure to set up an apt-caching server also to reduce the load :)
<eVipere> What does it do when you load up the INF in that app?
<RazzoRz> Soldats: i put it all back to the way i had it.. and when i searched for  xorg/conf. nothing shows.. did i type it in right?
<cflopez> invalid driver
<jason___> Dr_willis:  we are still a small lab... but if i had my way i would move all 500 workstations
<devilsadvocate> jason__, umm, you have 500 computers without a root password?
<eVipere> cflopez: There ya have it... bad/wrong INF file.
<soldats> anas, well the only suggerstion i have is use wine to run it or google vmware and see if it will suit your needs i dont usually run windose apps anymore so im not familiar with them anynmore
<cflopez> i got it straight from the HOWTO file
<jason___> devilsadvocate:  it is more secure to never have root passwords
<soldats> RazzoRz, xorg.conf
<cflopez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902from here
<booncer> any ideas dj_
<eVipere> cflopez: If's probably called BCM###.inf and BCM###.sys, maybe under /media/cdrom0/drivers/xp/....
<anas> soldats : thanx
<littlebear72> im repeating but i need to have someone look at this sometime soon lol   ok can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why that failed lol http://pastebin.com/m12ea5848
<devilsadvocate> jason__, Dr_willis was talking about passwordless login, not root passwords
<BigDaddy> hey all, dumb question. How do uninstall something that I compiled? I did not use Synaptic, I did the ./config - make - make instal route.
<RazzoRz> Soldats: and what am i looking for?.. how do i put it back to normal.. or put back the one i had in the first place if it made a backup
<jason___> semantics..... it is late and i want to just finish the few machines i have so everyone walks in tomorrow to new desktops
<Dr_willis> ssh has so many features and things i cant even rember half of what it can do. :) i do know it can run remote commands on machines.
<cflopez> whats after the ... evipere?
<dstanek> is there a good howto on network aliases - can't seem to setup eth0:1
<eVipere> cflopez: If you have the windows CD, that may be the URl of the drivers on it.
<RazzoRz> Soldats: am i lookin for the fallback??
<cflopez> no windows cd... will google the files then
<littlebear72> im repeating but i need to have someone look at this sometime soon lol   ok can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why that failed lol http://pastebin.com/m12ea5848
<eVipere> cflopez: That may work... It sounds like you just have a bad inf file... getting the correct one may be as hard as finding XP drivers for a vista box.
<booncer> im using xubuntu i keep getting this --------------->bash: ./sc_trans_linux: cannot execute binary file
<eVipere> And, does anyone know where I can change the icon theme at?
<booncer> any 1 know what im missing?
<cflopez> the vista box that i have is 32 bit
<soldats> RazzoRz, try /usr/lib/xorg
<cflopez> and im not even sure if it has a broadcom card
<soldats> RazzoRz, see if its there and look for a backup if its there
<eVipere> @cflopez: LOL, that was no my point, I was just making a reference to the pain of finding XP drivers for new devices that M$ doesn't wnat to  support.
<dj_> littlebear72: apt-get -f install vmware-server
<cflopez> noob comment of the hour... like clockwork, one every hour
<ubutunsucks004> damn ubuntu suck!
<littlebear72> thanks dj_
<stroyan> BigDaddy: You are going to have to find every file that "make install" added and remove them.  You could look for a 'remove' option in the package.  That isn't very likely.  You could use "strace -f -e file" to wrap the "make install" and see what files it installed.
<ubutunsucks004> no flash installed..
<ubutunsucks004> no shit installed..
<ubutunsucks004> you have to do all your self..
<Dr_willis> ubutunsucks004,  demand a refund.
<ubutunsucks004> waste of time
<NeoPhyte21> stroyan: gnome-terminal has transparency :-D
<ubutunsucks004> i want my money back!
<NeoPhyte21> sexeh
<littlebear72> dj_:  same result
<jason___> ubuntusucks004:   blame IP lays
<BigDaddy> stroyan: sh_t. sh_t, sh_t, sh_t.
<soldats> RazzoRz, do in a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and use all the defaults for everything
<SpeakerMania> I need help accessing the filesystem of a LG VX8100 cell phone provided by Verizon Wireless. I have successfully paired the phone to my computer via Bluetooth. I have typed 'obex://' into Nautilus but to no avail. In the Bluetooth preferences dialog, there is a small lock icon by the phone. What does this mean and how can I get to the phone?
<tonyyarusso> ubutunsucks004: Stop trolling.
<n00bie> hmm, for some reason vim doesn't syntax highlight all the comments in (some of) my files... what could the reason be?
<tendervittles> hi everyone, what IRC client are you using with ubuntu?
<rradfor> ubuntusux, perhaps it is a PBKAC issue
<dn4> ok I need linux-restricted-modules-2.6*-server
<dn4> but it does not exist
<CoasterMaster> tendervittles, I use X-Chat
<BigDaddy> tendervittles: please, tell me you got your name from Bloom County...
<dn4> I need restricted modules for something that does not exist
<dn4> so I need to install a new kernel which has restricted modules that do exist
<RazzoRz> Soldats: will that mess with anything like beryl or what have you?
<dn4> any ideas?
<booncer> tendervittles i use bichx
<Dr_willis> Thats the name of a brand of cat Food. :)
<ubutunsucks004> even damnsmall linux comes with a build in flash.. on firefox..
<Dr_willis> My dog loves it.
<ubutunsucks004> and when i try to install it i cant.. errorr..
<soldats> RazzoRz, maybe i have a very basic install so im not sure mostly it deals with keyboard mouse and screen setup
<stroyan> NeoPhyte21: I used to know that. ;-)   I use gnome-terminal.  But I _like_ opaque windows. :-)
<tonyyarusso> ubutunsucks004: If you need help installing something, ask for it.  Don't whine.
<BigDaddy> Dr_willis: Bill the Cat was addicted to Tender Vittles... I just loved that comic
<Dr_willis> ubutunsucks004,  last i used it - it dident. and legally they could be getting in trouble for doing it..   but thats all offtopic..
<soldats> RazzoRz, use with care but its the only thing i can think of right now
<RazzoRz> i c it comes up with no X server known for your video hardware
<jason___> ubuntusucks004:   i know google is hard to use... but http://www.google.com/search?q=install+flash+ubuntu   shows a bunch of help
<cflopez> eVipire, i got the card working the other day using the driver im using now, but after rebooting, it disappeared
<cflopez> so im stumped
<dn4> how do I install a simple generic kernel using apt-get
<CoasterMaster> If I wanted to build a custom Ubuntu version for myself, how would I start?
<ubutunsucks004> i try to install a 3d desktop.. like the ones i see on youtube videos.. i fucked it up everything because it was not build in.. and.. now i cant even get the high effects on.. because i get errors
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ubutunsucks004
<ubotu> ubutunsucks004: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soldats> dn4, that requires custon configureation
<stroyan> SpeakerMania: I think that means that verizon does not really like you. :-(  You might need to explore the dark world of seem edits to get your phone to use bluetooth properly.
<soldats> dn4, just google custon kernal linux
<NeoPhyte21> brb
<CoasterMaster> ubutunsucks004, what kind of video card do you have?
<SpeakerMania> stroyan, What is a seem edit?
<littlebear72> you around dj_
<soldats> dn4, the most basic kernial is usually suplied with ubuntu installs
<stroyan> SpeakerMania: Ask google.  It is rather off-topic here.
<dn4> soldats: my install is a server kernel
<xTheGoat121x> SpeakerMania, ave you tried bitpim?  I've never used it but I've heard that it works for most LG phones.
<SpeakerMania> stroyan, okay. Thanks.
<littlebear72> new paste of the result http://pastebin.com/d3ddb575
<dn4> 2.6.20-15-server
<ubutunsucks004> CoasterMaster:  idk.. it's a p4 1 gb ram i think its a crappy video card not sure
<soldats> dn4, oh ok well you want generic then
<dn4> I just want a 2.6.20-15-386 or something
<SpeakerMania> xTheGoat121x, bitpim? Is that accessible via apt-get?
<dn4> yeah there are not restricted modules for the server kernel
<booncer> dj_ this help u undersand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1804752
<xTheGoat121x> speakermania... no, but there's a .deb file available at www.bitpim.org
<soldats> dn4, well sorry but i have yet to install a new kernal for myself but im sure someone here knows hot to do it
<u_angel> so i justed install cups-pdf and boy those it suck. any alternatives out there? google was no luck
<SpeakerMania> xTheGoat121x, okay. Thanks for the link.
<stroyan> SpeakerMania: bitpim is available in universe.  That is on topic here.
<dn4> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-15-386
<soldats> dn4, just ask again about installing a generic kernal
<dn4> will that do it?
<Alyxander> hey guys whats a good bluetooth manager for Xubuntu
<soldats> dn4, not sure but i doubt it
<SpeakerMania> stroyan, What? Universe?
<xTheGoat121x> SpeakerMania, no problem.  I don't know if it works with Bluetooth, but it's awful good with the USB devices.
<Alyxander> or whats the bluetooth managet in gnome?
<tonyyarusso> Alyxander: bluez, apparently.  (Don't use it myself)
<jason___> ubuntusucks004:  can you do an lspci  and paste the results to pastbin so we can see what kind of  video care you are using ?
<u_angel> cups-pdf alternative anyone?
<stroyan> SpeakerMania: universe is a less supported set of repositories.  You can set them up in /etc/apt/sources.list, or use the settings menu of synaptic.
<tonyyarusso> !universe | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<flamsmark> hey, i'm having difficulty hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230
<tonyyarusso> stroyan: enabled by default in recent releases, btw
<alan> how would i get on efnet?
<alan> im new to ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> alan: what client?
<soldats> irc.efnet.net
<soldats> maybe???
<soldats> google it
<alan> sold, but how do i do it through xchat
<flamsmark> there's a two-second pause, then the screen blacks for a moment or two before jumping to black with a blinking cursor
<soldats> googel is supreme overlord of earth
<SpeakerMania> xTheGoat121x, tonyyarusso, stroyan: Thank you for your help.
<puff`> Evening.  I"m trying to get ffmpeg-php working on ubuntu feisty, but for some reason it's not showing up for aptitude, though googling shows a packagein hardy, but not feisty.
<xTheGoat121x> SpeakerMania, that's why I'm here.
<soldats> alan, go to new server and do irc.efnet.net
<flamsmark> the laptop test suggests that it should work under gutsy (which i'm using)
<flamsmark> and it worked under debian
<catch23> anyone know which postgresql package populates the configuration files in /etc/postgresql?
<tendervittles> How to Use IRC
<tendervittles> Our group operates an IRC server connected to the network Linux User Group Switzerland. See our chat services for more information.
<tendervittles> Uploaded Image: micro-ping-lugs.gif
<tendervittles> There are several IRC clients around. As a hard core chatter, you will surely find your favorite one :-) Some well known names: ChatZilla incorporated in Mozilla, Xchat, Irssi and BitchX for Linux, mIRC and Xchat for Windows, Ircle and for MacOS. You will find a quite complete list on IRC Reviews.
<alan> soldats, i can't find the option of new server
<puff`> There's an IRC mode for emacs :-).
<curioxxxo> hola
<marty> i installed ubuntu but cannot add any more apps as it says im not allowed
<flamsmark> emacs can do everything
<tonyyarusso> puff`: ffmpeg-php?  Never heard of it - what's it do?
<puff`> tonyyarusso: php wrappers for ffmpeg. ffmpeg is for manipulting media files, getting/setting various info on them.
<flamsmark> i'm having problems entering hibernate on a fujitsu-siemens p7230 under gutsy
<littlebear72> ok so i have checked i have no installiation of vm installed in this machine
<littlebear72> what do i do now
<tonyyarusso> marty: gnome-app-install and synaptic will need your user password
<littlebear72> i have no way to do  /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<SpeakerMania> I just downloaded and successfully installed BitPim. How to I start it now?
<littlebear72> so all i have now is the option of apt-get install vmware-server
<soldats> alan, go to xchat > network list > and click add and type irc.dks.ca
<flamsmark_> nope, actually, i'm still here
<littlebear72> but this gets em the result that i have another installiation in and i need to run  vmware-uninstall.pl
<marty> tonny - where do i do that? i cant even add irc software?
<fizzle> ahhh HELP! i am getting a warning saying that my disk space is low in /   ?!?!?!
<puff`> How risky is the upgrade from feisty to hardy?
<ganeshhegde> how to run a lex program?
<littlebear72> to get rid of it yet i have till now never tried to install it lol
<tonyyarusso> puff`: You say there's a Hardy package?
<puff`> Yup.
<puff`> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/source/ffmpeg-php
<punsad> does ubuntu livecd come with svn?
<littlebear72> !vmware-server
<flamsmark_> i'm having some difficulty using hibernate on a fujitsu-siemens p7230 under gutsy, any chance of some help?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<babaylonX> hi there
<tonyyarusso> puff`: Don't think so.
<puff`> punsad: I'm pretty sure not.
<littlebear72> hmm
<puff`> tonyyarusso: Not what?
<soldats> alan, did you get that?????
<littlebear72> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tonyyarusso> bah, bad tabs
<jason___> i got vmware-server working today
<SpeakerMania> How do I use BitPim on a bluetooth phone?
<tonyyarusso> punsad: Don't think so.
<puff`> Ah.
<jason___> there is a patch out there that works
<puff`> punsad: It's easy enough to apt-get svn.
<tonyyarusso> puff`: Are the dependencies of that one satisfiable on your current system?
<punsad> can you apt-get on a live cd?
<marty> any ideas tonyyayusso?
<punsad> I don't want to install (yet)
<littlebear72> where is it jason___
<flamsmark_> any chance of some help with hibernation?
<fizzle> i am getting a warning saying that my disk space is low in root, but this seem weird cause is was only 75% full this morning, help?!
<jason___> littlebear72:  i am searching now.. give me asecond
<puff`> tonyyarusso: probably.  There are several, lemme install 'em first.
<tonyyarusso> marty: Applications > Add/Remove is most friendly
 * littlebear72 waits paitently ...
<babaylonX> i have no sound suddenly(i think after an upgrade) any ideas?
<ganeshhegde> how to run a lex program?  any one????
<Suntop|PS3> did you try rebooting?
 * littlebear72 has been trying for 2 nights to solve this 
<godfrey_> hi all... i'm kinda new to this.. so please let me know when i break rules.. :)
<tonyyarusso> puff`: You might be able to get away with just manually installing the Hardy package.  If you want to play it safe, get the source package and build it in pbuilder on your system.
<Suntop|PS3> babaylonX: diid you try rebooting?
<tonyyarusso> godfrey_: /msg ubotu etiquette for a good start :)
<marty> tony - I just cant do anything when i go in there.  I can see the apps to install and it starts to do it but then says cant install app
<puff`> Hm, Score is -100
<jason___> littlebear72:  it took me a while too... the file you need is vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz
<jason___> it can be found in a couple of places.. it is bookmarked at work
<tonyyarusso> marty: Are you the user created in the installation?
<u_angel> exit
<cflopez> got the wireless card online!!!
<cflopez> woohoo!
<babaylonX> Suntop|PS3: yes i did
<RazzoRz> Soladats: ever since i tried that dual monitor and i set everything back to the way i had it... Now when i turn the cube on Beryl and go to XP in Vbox it turns black in spots and is All messed up
<littlebear72> thanks jason__
<puff`> Upgrade the following packages:  libapache2-mod-php5 [5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4 (now) -> 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5 (feisty-updates, feisty-security)] php5-cli [5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4 (now) -> 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5 (feisty-updates, feisty-security)] php5-mysql [5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4 (now) -> 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5 (feisty-updates, feisty-security)]   Score is -100
<cflopez> ok
<godfrey_> okay thanks tony :)
<marty> tony - i beleive so - is there a way I can check i have admin privs or whatever?
<babaylonX> Suntop|PS3_: yes i did
<littlebear72> ill go do some searching
<jason___> littlebear72:  once i ran the runme file than the ./vmware-config.pl   it all worked
<puff`> There's a _whole_ lotta depedencies, I guess.
<tonyyarusso> marty: 'groups', in Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Suntop|PS3> hmm what did you install prior to the upgrade?
<jason___> littlebear72:  i have the file if you want
<cflopez> i got gutsy to recognize the wireless card but it wont show any available networks in the area, and it should be showing 2, mine and my neighbors... and it isnt
<Suntop|PS3> i said that wrongf
<soldats> RazzoRz, oh geeze ive never used beryl im not sure about that im very sorry i made you go through so much trouble im sure someone here knows more about it
<ganeshhegde> tony:u knw how ti compile and run a lex program?
<punsad> cflopez: how do you know your wifi card is working?
<Suntop|PS3> Ok I had a problem with sound one time i found rebooting (cold reboot) helped I am also using a non pc
<ibanez> exit
<ibanez> shit
<littlebear72> sure
<littlebear72> i woudl love it
<littlebear72> cant hurt me lol
<jason___> littlebear72: http://igordevlog.blogspot.com/2007/07/vmware-in-ubuntu-gutsy-kernel-2622.html
<marty> tony.. ok what so I do whem there tony?  does that just pull up a terminal window?
<jason___> try there first
<cflopez> punsad: because now at least under network connections it shows wireless
<puff`> Hm, looks like hardy is still a little rough around the edges.
<RazzoRz> Soldats: i have dont nothing that you mentiond.. so its not your fault... all i want to do is go back to the xorg.cong that i had b4.. if it did a back up trying the dual monitor
<cflopez> and i've been down this road before, if i reboot it will disapear
<tonyyarusso> marty: once the terminal is open, use the groups command to see if you are a member of 'admin'
<flamsmark_> i'm having some difficulty using hibernate on a fujitsu-siemens p7230 under gutsy, any chance of some help?
<punsad> cflopez: do 'cat /proc/net/wireless' from command line.  what does that show?
<jason___> littlebear72:   i know you said server... but i got server console working and 5.5 workstation
<marty> ok... newbie here.  what do i type in exactly and if i am not in admin, how do i make it so i can?
<stroyan> SpeakerMania: Look in the 'cables' section of the bitpim help topic for LG VX-8100.  It mentions bluetooth connections.
<jason___> littlebear72:  i wish you luck
<flamsmark_> marty - sudo
<punsad> marty: sudo su
<godfrey_> hmm.. i've an apache (i think) problem
<Suntop|PS3> Now, I love ubuntu it is the so far the easiest to use BUT i had issues at first
<fidoopy> I need help with installation anybody can help me?
<punsad> marty: but be careful
<flamsmark_> i'm having some difficulty using hibernate on a fujitsu-siemens p7230 under gutsy, any chance of some help?
<Suntop|PS3> I am learning Linux before I install it on myu computer
<BigDaddy> bwa ha ha ha!
 * syc_ brb, makan siang
<cflopez> how do i copy/paste it for you to see without getting the wrath of the flood bot?
<tonyyarusso> punsad: sudo -s or sudo -i is much preferred to sudo su, for semantic technical reasons.
<Suntop|PS3> anyone try to install this on a playstation
<tonyyarusso> !paste | cflopez
<ubotu> cflopez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SpeakerMania> stroyan, I don't see a cables section...
<littlebear72> can i pm you jason___
<marty> punsad / tony what do those commands mean?
<Suntop|PS3> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<flamsmark_> any help with hibernation?
<jason___> littlebear72: sure
<godfrey_> fidoopy what's your problem?
<Suntop|PS3> !hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Suntop|PS3> hmm i wonder
<tonyyarusso> marty: groups lists all system groups your user belongs to.  admin is the name of the group with full sudo rights.
<Suntop|PS3> !hacking the planet
<flamsmark_> !embedded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embedded - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stroyan> SpeakerMania: Do you see the "Phones" and "LG VX-8100" sections?
<godfrey_> fidoopy: i'm not exactly an expert but perhaps i could give u some help
<flamsmark_> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Suntop|PS3> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flamsmark_> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Suntop|PS3> !sleep
<marty> thanks tony - where do i create new users as well...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpeakerMania> stroyan, yes...
<paradoxfox93> ?help
<Suntop|PS3> !sleeping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleeping - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cflopez> sorry about the pm, i didnt quite get how to do the paste thing, i'll learn that later, im just trying to get this to work so i can finally go to bed
<stdin> !botabuse > Suntop|PS3
<firekool> I am trying to hot swap some IDE drives I have a hot swapable bay I was wondering how to correctly mount them
<RazzoRz> here is my issue for all that dont know!... I tried to set up dual monitor in System>admin>screens/graphics... and it did not like that... did it creat a new " xorg.conf ????   and if so how to i go back to the Original one i had in the first place
<flamsmark_> !murdering orphans in their sleep
<SpeakerMania> stroyan, ah.
<stdin> !botabuse > flamsmark_
<Suntop|PS3> i am tring to figure out how to get the "sleep state"
<tonyyarusso> marty: 'adduser', for the command line, System > Administration > Users and Groups for GUI
<ganeshhegde> stdin:u knw how ti compile and run a lex program?
<devilsadvocate> firekool, as far as  know ide is not hotswappable
<flamsmark_> stdin: :(
<kaustubh> UBUNTU GUTSY RULZ!
<BigDaddy> Turns out I do not have to uninstall that app I compiled. There was a simple fix, recompiled and now I am kicking major @ss on KI
<marty> ok tony - well go give it a go.  Any ideas what is wrong if i am already an admin?
<Suntop|PS3> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<punsad> marty: if you *really* want to learn linux... I'd suggest going with debian.  if you want to just use it - stick with ubuntu
<Suntop|PS3> !irlp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irlp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> marty: not really - do you have screenshots?
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<cflopez> so tony, whats the veredict on the card?
<kaustubh> UBUNTU IS THE BEST LINUX DISTRO
<flamsmark_> any chance of some help with hibernation?
<Suntop|PS3> kaustubh: I agree to a point
<marty> tony - not at the moment
<tonyyarusso> cflopez: do the pastebin like the bot said so everyone can see
<tonyyarusso> marty: might help
<Suntop|PS3> flamsmark_: try googling it
<marty> thanks punsad - why do you sau that??
<dn4> kaustubh: no UBUNTUSTUDIO is the BEST
<cflopez> |paste
<flamsmark_> suntop|ps3 think i'd be here if i hadn't tried?#
<Suntop|PS3> i dont think ubu has it
<kaustubh> suntop: well why do u agree just to a point
<godfrey_> i just installed apache2 via apt-get.. it works perfectly well outside my lan.. but i can only access it using IP within my lan.. my no-ip domain won't work within my lan..
<punsad> marty: if you really want to learn what's under the hood, well.. you need to get away from all the gui stuff.  try to stick to commandline
<kaustubh> dn4: what is UBUNTUSTUDIO ?
<ganeshhegde>  tonyyarusso: u knw how ti compile and run a lex program?
<Suntop|PS3> kaustubh: well it works great on a pc but on a Playstation  3 it is less to be desired
<FluxD> Hey can one tell me the name of a widget program for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> ganeshhegde: nope
<flamsmark_> suntop|ps3 then why's there an icon for it in the shutdown preferences
<Suntop|PS3> BUT it is better than Yellow Dog
<marty> ok - is debian all command line stuff
<onats> !widget
<tonyyarusso> flamsmark_: you mean like gdesklets?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onats> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cflopez> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaustubh> suntop: so what is the best option acc to u?
<Suntop|PS3> i cant get it to work
<jason___> littlebear72: ?
<Suntop|PS3> try posting on the ubu forums
<littlebear72> im pm in you heaps lol
<flamsmark_> tonyyarusso: no, i mean like hitting system>quit>hibernate
<Suntop|PS3> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<littlebear72> try speakign to me though pm
<soldats> !idle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jason___> littlebear72:  i am
<littlebear72> ok
<Suntop|PS3> anyone know how to get JAVA and FLASH installed into Firefox?
<littlebear72> then thats a bust
<littlebear72> cos im talking heaps
<flamsmark_> tonyyarusso, which doesn't work like it's meant to
<Suntop|PS3> i love ubuntu but it has it flaws
<littlebear72> you are registered arent you
<jason___> you can message me on pdlnhrd@gmail.com  pdlnhrd@yahoo.com pdlnhrd@aol.com if you like
<tonyyarusso> Suntop|PS3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ganeshhegde> any one knw how to compile and run a lex program?
<cflopez> ok, sucking at pasting, even with the bots help
<RazzoRz> Suntop: go to a java page or a flash page it will ask to install the updates
<godfrey_> hmm anyone have experience in apache2?
<godfrey_> so i could pm u
<soldats> Suntop|PS3, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<flamsmark_> tonyyarusso, unless it's meant to blank the screen then display a blinking cursor; in which case it's working fine
<Suntop|PS3> you mean i cannot install it?
<tonyyarusso> godfrey_: You may want to be more specific.
<soldats> Suntop|PS3, did you see the comand i said
<Suntop|PS3> oh i see
<Suntop|PS3> yeah
<Suntop|PS3> i see it
<Suntop|PS3> i get it
<BigDaddy> check it out y'all... http://marriedman.deviantart.com/art/Killer-Ubuntu-71858957
<cflopez> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47787/
<godfrey_> opps sorry tony
<Suntop|PS3> I will try that if i can get it i would be so happyu
<underdawg> !compatibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdawg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Suntop|PS3> since my damn bank requires me to have a better browser than what the PS3 offers
<godfrey_> i just installed apache2 using apt-get and it works fine outside my lan (http://godfrey.no-ip.com)
<godfrey_> then
<flamsmark_> bigdaddy: how about no displaying people's logs without their permission?
<Suntop|PS3> i get thos
<Suntop|PS3> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<godfrey_> but within my lan, that domain doesn't work (-> timeout), i have to access the server using http://192.168.0.10 within my lan
<godfrey_> then.. to debug.. i told apache to listen to port 81 as well
<Suntop|PS3> damn ot
<flamsmark_> any chance of some help using hibernation under gutsy on a fujitsu-siemens p7230?
<Suntop|PS3> it wont let me
<Suntop|PS3> maybe i need to reboot
<Suntop|PS3> brb
<godfrey_> interestingly.. http://godfrey.no-ip.com:81 works within/outside my lan
<godfrey_> so i'm wondering if this is actually an apache problem at all
<soldats> Suntop|PS3, normally when you open firefox to a page with flash or java it aske you to install missing plugins and youshould be able to click on those and it ahould install those, but normall you have to get flash manually
<balzac> i screwed something up
<cflopez> does this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47787/ mean my wireless card is up or not?
<flamsmark_> any chance of some help using hibernation under gutsy on a fujitsu-siemens p7230?
<balzac> now when i open synaptic, I get an error message
<balzac> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<balzac> sudo tasksel install lamp-server got hung
<antdedyet> If one were setting up a new, first time, wireless network at home for a new laptop, and had an existing desktop needing connectivity, with an existing dsl network, would you go wired or wireless for the desktop?
<BigDaddy> flamsmark_: Done. Good point made too
<balzac> so I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<balzac> it didn't work
<godfrey_> any directions?
<balzac> how do i clean up my packages?
<godfrey_> and.. if it helps.. i'm seeing sth different within/outside my lan
<soldats> balzac, try it with "reconfigure"
<godfrey_> when accessed inside my lan... i got the directory listing of /var/www/
<antdedyet> and of course, all the machines, except the wireless router and dsl modem would be running ubuntu
<BigDaddy> Anyways, that only took 4 hours. I'm going to bed. Good luck with your own projects
<flamsmark_> bigdaddy: i appreciate it
<godfrey_> when accessed outside my lan... i got /var/www/apache2-default/index.html that is, the "It works!" page.. was that supposed to happen?
<balzac> crap
<tyler_2> someone help me compile and install real vnc pro?
<esoterik> godfrey_: do you have an index at /var/www/
<cflopez> can someone take a look at this and interpret it for me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47787/
<godfrey_> nope
<balzac> i'm going to have a stroke
<godfrey_> that's why i was expecting a directory listing of /var/www
<godfrey_> but my friend told me they see "It works"..
<esoterik> godfrey_: then delete the apache default folder
<balzac> the worst thing is when I screw up package management
<godfrey_> okay
<balzac> now my synaptic won't work. bloody hell.
<antdedyet> heheh, no response! I admit, it is a pretty generic question for #ubuntu to support.
<xTheGoat121x> antdedyet, what did you ask?
<cudaman73> antdedyet, wired over wireless any day
<cudaman73> antdedyet, wired is much more reliable
<Rubin> antdedyet, wired, definately
<godfrey_> now it showed the same thing within/outside my lan -> directory listing.. but i'm wondering how it works... was it mod_rewrite or something?
 * antdedyet sees the general consensus is wiredd
<cudaman73> wireless is a last resort
<esoterik> godfrey_: basically, its the default 'ok you installed it' page. deleting that now makes it work how you would expect
<godfrey_> (and.. still i can't access http://godfrey.no-ip.com within my lan... i'm thinking maybe this is a router problem?)
<bruenig> antdedyet, unless you want to just look really cool by having less wires all over the place, I don't see the point
<xTheGoat121x> antdedyet, I agree... on my wireless, I have wired to my desktop and wireless to the laptops.
<cudaman73> i even regularly use the wired connection on my laptop :P
<redwyrm> what graphics cards with 3d acceleration are well supported on Ubuntu?
<bruenig> I am using a wired connection on my laptop right now
<esoterik> godfrey_: what does http://localhost give you
<stroyan> godfrey_: port 80 and 81 probably look different.
<Rubin> godfrey_, some routers dont let you access your stuff from the 'outside ip' from inside.
<cflopez> if you can get wireless to work, why not?
<bruenig> granted, I don't have a wireless router so that might be a contributing factor
<godfrey_> hmm interesting
<cudaman73> cflopez, it's unreliable and slow
<Rubin> cflopez, it is unreliable
<godfrey_> http://localhost  works fine
<cudaman73> haha, Rubin is full of win
<bruenig> all of the packets, they fly around and give you cancer
<eyemean> see u l8r everyone
<godfrey_> http://192.168.0.10 works as well
<genii> gnite
<esoterik> godfrey_: then its a router issue
<eyemean> im off to my comfy bed, hahaha
<cflopez> i usually have no trouble with mine, but i understand where your coming from
<cudaman73> godfrey_, what's your WAN IP?
<godfrey_> let me check
<godfrey_> (or you can ping godfrey.no-ip.com)
<cudaman73> heh
<cudaman73> that's your redirect i take it?
<Rubin>  /dns godfrey.no-ip.com ? heh
<godfrey_> 24.80.98.125
<cudaman73> http://godfrey.no-ip.com gives me 'Index of /' O.o
<cudaman73> so it works from the outside
<cflopez> define irony, im the only idiot defending wireless while asking for help setting up my wireless card
<`blackmk4> so i installed ndiswrapper
<godfrey_> yeah.. that's what my friend told me too..
<`blackmk4> if i sudo ndiswrapper -l it sees the driver installed and device present
<cudaman73> godfrey_, what's the problem precisely?
<Rubin> cudaman73, could be inside and outside are matching different virtualhosts
<`blackmk4> but if i do iwconfig
<`blackmk4> there is nothing there
<`blackmk4> and ifconfig shows nothing but lo
<`blackmk4> now what
<puff`> tonyyarusso: Argh, I went  to see if I could build ffmpeg-php manually, and it needs phpize, which needs php5-dev, which... pretty much upgrades a zillion things and I'm back to a score of -100.
<cudaman73> `blackmk4, try another driver?
<puff`> Oh well, enough for tonight.
<godfrey_> hmm.. as you can see.. my server could be accessed outside... (http://godfrey.no-ip.com or http://godfrey.no-ip.com:81)
<juggyDS> got a quick Q
<cflopez> why does my wireless connection show up in ETH1?
<Rubin> puff : apt-get build-dep ffmpeg-php
<`blackmk4> hm
<godfrey_> but within my lan, only (http://192.168.0.10 or http://godfrey.no-ip.com:81 works
<Rubin> cflopez, ubuntu kinda just stacks the interfaces in the order it first ever saw tham
<godfrey_> but not http://godfrey.no-ip.com
<cudaman73> cflopez, it happens sometimes
<godfrey_> they're saying that it's a router issue
<cudaman73> cflopez, it shouldn't affect your wireless functionality
<juggyDS> i am dualbootin with XP/Ubutu 7.10, how big should I make the HDs? seperate per OS
<cflopez> i have no wireless functionality
<godfrey_> maybe i should ask the dlink people?
<Rubin> juggyDS, it really depends what you plan to do on each one..
<h1st0> cflopez: what kind of wifi card do you have?
<cflopez> good ol broadcom
<cudaman73> godfrey_, it's possible... any particular reason you want to access it via your re-direct?
<juggyDS> ok, thnx
<jones> how do i get rid of the joined and exit messages in x-chat?
<cudaman73> godfrey_, why not just through the local lan?
<h1st0> cflopez: you just need the firmware
<Rubin> JonathanD, right click the channel
<cflopez> i have it
<h1st0> !broadcom > cflopez (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<juggyDS> i'll probably just get a 80GB ubuntu, 160 xp
<juggyDS> bye
<`blackmk4> i tried the only other driver for this card
<h1st0> cflopez: well if you have the firmware hten the card should work just fine.
<`blackmk4> and it still says no wireless extensions
<godfrey_> cause i've http://godfrey.no-ip.com hardcoded in my AJAX application for some reason
<cflopez> its not
<godfrey_> so i've to change it everytime when i have to test it
<cudaman73> `blackmk4, obviously it's not really a wireless card, and you should go beat whoever you bought it from senseless :P
<godfrey_> but then it's not like super annoying
<cflopez> check this h1st0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47787/
<`blackmk4> oh.
<`blackmk4> it works using the bcm43xx driver that comes with ubuntu
<godfrey_> so if there's no easy fix i think i can live with that
<`blackmk4> but i get hardcore packet loss
<`blackmk4> so it was recommended i try ndiswrapper + windows driver
<cudaman73> godfrey_, hmm... i dunno. it does sound like a router issue. my linksys (with dd-wrt on it) lets me access my local webserver just fine
<Rubin> have you tried it with the latest ubuntu `blackmk4 ?
<`blackmk4> yes
<h1st0> cflopez: what is that?
<cflopez> something somebody asked me for earlier and i dont know what the hell it is hehe
<h1st0> cflopez: do you have a 43xx series broadcom?
<cflopez> yes
<stroyan> jones: I removed those messages by using "settings"->"advanced"->"Text events" and changing the annoying messages to be empty.
<godfrey_> yeah.. so perhaps i'll just leave it and drop an email to linksys tmr..
<h1st0> cflopez: did you install the firmware package?
<cudaman73> cflopez, does eth1 have an ip address?
<cflopez> yes
<h1st0> cflopez: how did you install it?
<godfrey_> setting up the server is tired enough.. i guess i'll just leave it like this today..
<cflopez> using the restricted drivers thing
<cudaman73> godfrey_, don't give up :P
<cflopez> does it have an IP, i dont know, not sure how to check it here
<godfrey_> yea... tmr :P
<cudaman73> cflopez, pop up a terminal and type 'ifconfig'
<jones> stroyan- are u using xchat i dont see an option for settings
<puff`> What does "Score is -100" mean in aptitude?
<godfrey_> i'll test it with my old router tmr... to confirm it :)
<cudaman73> it should show up an ip address underneath the eth1 output somewhere
<RazzoRz> how do i rest my xorg.conf back to the one i had b4 i messed with my dual monitors ...
<cflopez> ETH0 has an IP
<cudaman73> RazzoRz, unless you backed it up, you can't
<IdleOne> having issue with drivel and connecting to blogger. keep getting a error : There was a peoblem receiving information from the server. can anybody help me out ?
<godfrey_> okay i guess i should get some sleepp.. thanks everyone :)
<cudaman73> gnight godfrey_
<puff`> Rubin: I'm not on hardy, so ffmpeg-php isn't avaialble yet.
<stroyan> jones: Perhaps you are using xchat-gnome instead of the full xchat package.  It has much less features.
<cudaman73> cflopez, but not one for eth1?
<puff`> G'night all.
<RazzoRz> Cudaman73 would it not have done that when i tried to do dual monitor?
<cudaman73> RazzoRz, depends, how did you set up dual monitors?
<cudaman73> did you do it manually?
<jones> stroyan: is that in the repo's? is x-chat the best? i am new here if u cant tell
<FluxD> anyone know a widget app for ubuntu?
<cudaman73> FluxD, gdesklets :P
<cflopez> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47789/ check it out for yourself cudaman
<jones> fluxs: i use screenlets myself
<Suntop|PS3> ok i tried  that command it didnt work
<Suntop|PS3> the sudo apt-get
<stroyan> jones: I started with xchat.  xchat-gnome felt wrong because it is 'different'.
<pramz> FluxD, http://www.screenlets.org
<FluxD> jones: thx thats what  I as looking for :P
<cudaman73> cflopez, no it doesnt
<Suntop|PS3> it said no canidate is there
<Suntop|PS3> -_-
<FluxD> thx pramz cudaman73
<cflopez> so what now?
<cudaman73> cflopez, your networking using DHCP?
<cflopez> yep
<cflopez> pretty sure
<Suntop|PS3> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cudaman73> k....
<RazzoRz> cudaman73: i went threw system>admin>screens/graphics   and just enabled the second monitor... it did not work.. so i put it all back the way i had it... but now on Innotek vbox ... it turns XP all black and what not!..
<cudaman73> cflopez, try a 'dchpcd eth1'
<jones> stroyan: what is a good recommendation then?
<cudaman73> you may have to run it as root
<tohoyn> nm.applet does not allow typing all letters in Dial Prefix. Is this a bug or a feature?
<tohoyn> nm-applet
<Suntop|PS3> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cudaman73> RazzoRz, that sounds like a virtualbox error, not an x error
<tohoyn> tried nm-applet on xubuntu 7.10
<soldats> Suntop|PS3,  go to the flash homepage and look for the linux install for flash and download and install it with the instuictions it gives you
<cflopez> typed it in the terminal, nothing happened
<cudaman73> k
<Suntop|PS3> i tried that too
<stroyan> jones: xchat-gnome is in 'main'  xchat is in 'universe'.  Use xchat-gnome if you like it.  Switch to xchat if it seems like something is missing.
<cudaman73> you mean there was no output :P
<Suntop|PS3> and it didnt work
<RazzoRz> Cudaman73: now why all the sudden after i tried the dual monitors.. it was workin fine till that aspect of my TASK
<cudaman73> that doesn't mean nothing happened :)
<cudaman73> cflopez, try ifconfig again
<cudaman73> see if eth1 has an inet addy
<soldats> Suntop|PS3, thats wierd i installed from the main flash site and it worked flawlessly
<cflopez> negative
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<Suntop|PS3> now
<cudaman73> hmm
<Suntop|PS3> tell me what i am doing wrong
<cudaman73> weird....
<esoterik> join #gateway
<cflopez> that weird was for me?
<Suntop|PS3> maybe because i am not admin
<cudaman73> cflopez, have you tried searching through forums.ubuntu.org ?
<cflopez> yes
<cudaman73> interesting.
<Suntop|PS3> ori have to MANUALLY put the plugiins in the directory
<cudaman73> perhaps you should try using the windows driver + ndiswrapper
<cudaman73> i've had more luck with that
<cflopez> the only time i got it to work, when i rebooted, it went awol
<Suntop|PS3> i wish things werre a bit easier to install
<cflopez> i always get the invalid driver using ndiswrapper
<cudaman73> you're probably using the wrong driver then :)
<cflopez> im using the 64 bit driver!
<cudaman73> try the 32 bit one.
<NullName> PLEASE HELP! My WEP or WAP isn't working with my wireless adaptor (linksys WUSB300N) .  I'm resitricting MAC address'es for the local network, and I'm routing most of my network apps through my friends SSH server using the socks 5 proxy option. ( ssh -d 8080 remote@network.com)  .  It's slow connecting through my friend though...is there anyway I could encrypt my data through a local area proxy, or open ssl or something like that?  If I did it locally w
<cflopez> the driver is from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<cflopez> my comp is AMD64
<cflopez> can i use the 32 bit one?
<DiCha_cHa-Cha> dddddddddddd
<cudaman73> you shold be able to
<Suntop|PS3> but then again
<Suntop|PS3> there is one problem
<Suntop|PS3> i am using a PPC64
<RazzoRz> cudaman73: i can get a icon of XP host and drag it around the screen and it ( like paint ) will take the black away... but i turn the cube on beryl and then 3/4 goes black again
<Suntop|PS3> this may prevent me from using it
<jones> stroyan: thanks i like xchat a lot better already. thanks
<Suntop|PS3> is there other options out there that will allow me to go to youtube
<cflopez> but why is it downloading the wrong driver when i use the download from the internet adress in the restricted drivers thing?
<stroyan> jones: you are welcome
<cudaman73> RazzoRz, i've had bad luck with vms and compiz
<Suntop|PS3> i am sorry i should of metnioned i am using a 64 bit processor
<underdawg> hello
<anas> how could i run mac os apps on ubuntu ?
<RazzoRz> cudaman73: this just started when i messed with dual monitors.. i do see a fallback xorg.conf with a few other.. .. i just not sure what it did when i tryed the dual monitors
<underdawg> someone alive?
<cflopez> for the moment, yes underdawg
<m1k3> I need help, I installed wine and WINRAR with wine, now I want to set all the rar files to open with WINRAR how would I do that? You know when you double click it, it opens WINRAR instead of Archive Manager
<cudaman73> RazzoRz, i'm not sure.
<izaq> Hi all
<anas> can anyone hep me to run mac os x apps on ubuntu?
<cudaman73> cflopez, i'm not sure about the restricted drivers thing
<RazzoRz> yeah me too.. everything els works.. just when i turn the cube to host xp and 3/4 goes black..
<Suntop|PS3> so
<legs1x1> he
<cudaman73> cflopez, but i've had way more luck using the windows driver :/
<legs1x1> Oops
<RazzoRz> Anas: go get a MAC
<izaq> I'm try to install citrix in ubuntu 7.10, can any body giv me help ?
<Suntop|PS3> i think that my problem is i cannot use flash because i am using a PPC-64
<cudaman73> anas, not possible, sorry.
<underdawg> just installed ubuntu, how do i know if ubuntu "sees" my nic?
<NullName> anas: I would try virtulaization through vmware.  You can download copies off torrent sites for free.( I suggest you buy it if you like it though, as it is a wonderful program)
<cflopez> thats whats bugging me too, thats how i got it to work the first time... but then it disappeared on me... strage strage
<cflopez> and now i cant get it back up
<m1k3> I need help, I installed wine and WINRAR with wine, now I want to set all the rar files to open with WINRAR how would I do that? You know when you double click it, it opens WINRAR instead of Archive Manager
<cflopez> that came out wrong
<Rubin> underdawg, open a console, and run 'ifconfig -a' in it.
<cudaman73> cflopez, cialis, for when the moment's right :)
<jones> stroyan: where did u say that the option was to turn of the join/exit message's? i looked in settings and did not see an option for it
<Suntop|PS3> !64bitjava
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64bitjava - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Suntop|PS3> how do i install java (64bit)
<Rubin> jones: right click on the channel's tab, and its there as a checkbox
<underdawg> okay. i have an eth0
<underdawg> im good
<underdawg> just can't get to internet yet
<stroyan> jones: "settings"->"advanced"->"text events" has a dialog that sets what text to show for each of many events.
<Rubin> underdawg, does it show an IP address?
<tataji> anyone can tell me  whether we can't input Chinese when the language is choosen as English?
<huff3r> i can't get this machine to boot into an Ubuntu live cd
<Rubin> huff3r, have you tried an alternate CD? (ubuntu distributes a cd for people with trouble thats simpler)
<m1k3> Anyone know how to set files to open with a wine emulated program?
<izaq> Citrix and Ubnutu 7.10 any help ?
<cflopez> reboot
<Rubin> m1k3, 'wine /path/to/foobar.exe'
<huff3r> i've tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu and LinuxMint live cd's....  no luck
<shinikaru> i just tried to install xubuntu-desktop with apt-get on kubuntu and now I get symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<m1k3> Thank you
<Rubin> huff3r, where does it get stuck?
<shinikaru> when launching most apps via shell
<huff3r> she'll boot into Nubuntu...  I'm tired of burning ISOs
<Rubin> shinikaru, did you cross versions or something?
<h1st0> huff3r: what are you trying to do?
<m1k3> Wait wait
<shinikaru> Um
<Suntop|PS3> i think i found it i have to install the restricted extras
<jeffyeh> can anyone help with booting ubuntu? i uninstalled fglrx and now it hangs after the loading screen
<h1st0> huff3r: did you get any errors trying to start the live cds?
<shinikaru> If saying "sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop" is by default not 7.10
<shinikaru> ..
<m1k3> How do you set up files to open with a program (such as winrar) that is emulated via wine
<shinikaru> did that, switched, noticed nothing worked
<m1k3> Like I want to open all RAR files with winrar
<shinikaru> went back into KDE, no window decorations
<Rubin> m1k3, you have winrar installed somewhere?
<h1st0> m1k3: why not just use unrar?
<shinikaru> can't run emerald and/or gedit
<m1k3> I dunno
<Rubin> if you didnt install it, you dont.
<jeffyeh> i've reinstalled fglrx but it still hangs on boot
<huff3r> h1st0: the boot goes ok, 90% then it looks like a video error
<m1k3> I wanna use winrar for all the compress mimes
<h1st0> !rar > m1k3 (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<Rubin> huff3r, use the alternate cd.
<huff3r> ok, thnx
<h1st0> huff3r: try the safe graphics option or use the alternate cd to install
<jones> Rubin/Stroyan: thanks i got it now.... i feel dumb
<huff3r> i've tried safe , no luck...
<huff3r> i'll try the alternate cd next
<h1st0> huff3r: the alternate cd will get a text based installer
<izaq> can somone help me to install Citrix ?
<m1k3> h1st0, I already know how to do that stuff I was just using winrar as an example
<h1st0> huff3r: there are options you can pass at boot to get a different video driver to load for x
<jones> so i have another issue as well. i recently installed the nautilus-open-terminal plugin. it does not work however. i have rebooted and there is not an open in terminal option. there is an open with but i am not sure what commend to use to open a terminal as it is not in the list. any ideas on this one?
<CaRtz> how do i get Xmms::Perl ?
<cflopez> VICTORYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!
<RazzoRz> can some help me a Restating issue.. i hit restart and it will not move from a blank black screen
<TimeForRain> Hey, I installed Ubuntu 7.04...I'm trying to compile a simple "Hello World" problem but I get errors saying, "stdio: no such file or directory"
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<TimeForRain> I'm using gcc
<jrib> TimeForRain: pastebin your hello world and the command you are using
<m1k3> env WINEPREFIX="/home/m1k3/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe" how would I change this to where I can click and drag a compressed file and open it with winrar
<RazzoRz> having to turn off the laptop to get out of the blank black screen
<Donka> can someone tell me how i can make each one of my desktops have different wallpapers
<h1st0> Donka: try searching the forums
<Donka> k
<jrib> m1k3: why do you not just use the archive manager (file-roller) which is native to linux?
<jrib> Donka: are you using effects?
<m1k3> Because it's limited to some compressed
<m1k3> files
<bodhi_zazen> PmDematagoda, LOL
<Donka> ya
<bodhi_zazen> PmDematagoda,  #ubuntuforums-beginners
<jrib> m1k3: not if you install the "unrar" package
<m1k3> I know I know but rar supports ALOT more compression types
<Donka> why do u ask jrib?
<jrib> m1k3: k, name one that you need
<m1k3> One second
<stroyan> TimeForRain: You can get many important build files with "sudo apt-get install build-essential".  The stdio.h file is in the libc6-dev package.
<devilsadvocate> can anyone point me to a hyperterminal-like software for ubuntu (serial port monitor)
<mEck0> god morning! can someone help me with dualscreen (between my laptop and an external tft), intel x3100-gfx?
<jrib> Donka: you can set up multiple wallpapers on the cube in compiz-config-settings-manager.  #compiz-fusion can help you more with that
<m1k3> There's not one that I specifically need now it's when I'll need it for future use
<Donka> k
<jrib> !rar > m1k3 (read the private message from ubotu)
<hudyx> anyone here know anything about suspend/hibernate issues with sony vaio SZ notebooks?
<m1k3> I've already read that
<noooby> hudyx: does it have an ati card?
<jrib> m1k3: you'll see on that page all the filetypes file-roller can handle
<m1k3> Ok
<TimeForRain> Here jrib: http://pastebin.com/m6f1b019b
<hudyx> noooby: nvidia
<dougsk> how do you change physical interface is assigned eth0,1,2...,n?
<jrib> TimeForRain: and the command you are using
<underdawg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Rubin> devilsadvocate, theres a real lack of good ones
<cflopez> in the windows wireless driver thing it says that it finds the hardware yet when i go to network configuration the wireless is nowhere to be found
<underdawg> does flash come with 7.10?
<underdawg> the above guide only indicates 7.04
<Flannel> devilsadvocate: check this out: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO.html
<Rubin> devilsadvocate, maybe minicom, or cutecom or gtkterm
<jones>  anyone know how to get the video's on www.nfl.com to work?
<jrib> underdawg: it is supposed to get installed when you need it (but that is broken at the moment because adobe released a new version and the package has not been updated since last time I checked)
<cflopez> come on, just a little help, i can almost taste it, so close!
<stroyan> jones: I just installed nautilus-open-terminal and killed off the nautilus process.  Now right clicking on a folder icon has an "Open in terminal" option near the bottom of the pop-up menu.
<linux__> hi guys
<h1st0> cflopez: what are you using ndiswrapper?
<m1k3> Winrar supports more file types :S
<cflopez> yea
<m1k3> way more
<h1st0> cflopez: why?
<h1st0> cflopez: why didn't you just install the firmware
<jones> donka: the trade off for different wallpapers in gnome is that u can not have desktop icons. is that acceptable
<bullgard4> What is the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh file used for?
<cflopez> got it to recognize the driver using the 32 bit version
<m1k3> jrib: winrar supports way more file types
<cflopez> it wasnt working that way
<soldats> jones, huh
<h1st0> cflopez: you using 64bit?
<jrib> m1k3: yeah, a bunch of proprietary ones I'm sure
<Rubin> JonathanD, what are you talking about?
<Rubin> er, jones
<hudyx> anyone? suspend/hibernate issues with Sony SZ notebooks???
<cflopez> yea
<h1st0> !ndiswrapper > cflopez (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<devilsadvocate> Rubin, does gtkterm have a "start connection" button that i cant find?
<m1k3> jrib: but it's more convienent than file-roller
<h1st0> cflopez: just follow those directions to get it working with ndiswrapper
<Rubin> devilsadvocate, i havent used it.. and last time i did need something, i was so frustrated with the linux offering i dug out a windows box :/
<soldats> m1k3, linux has rar support and it has never failed me
<dancor> would it be a good idea to have a wrapper so that {apt-{get,cache,file},dpkg} commands are all tied to one script
<cflopez> ok
<TimeForRain> jrib: any ideas on my problem?
<jrib> m1k3: file-roller "just works" so I don't see how it is less convenient.  Anyway, we're getting offtopic.  You should try writing a small shell script that does what you want to do and then have that as the default app
<dancor> it's weird to me that dpkg -L e.g. isn't part of apt-get or apt-cache
<jrib> !defaultapp | m1k3
<ubotu> m1k3: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<devilsadvocate> Rubin, I remember using gtkterm sucessfully a year ago and bitching about how hyperterminal sucked, but for som,e reason i cant get it to work now :(
<Rubin> dancor, you use debian/ubuntu for a while you know them all by rote anyway
<m1k3> That's what I was asking thanks
<jrib> TimeForRain: and the command you are using?
<Peddy> does anyone know of a program for Linux that is similar to Garageband, and with loops?
<dancor> Rubin: think of aspiring noobs
<Rubin> dancor, it makes sense from an archetectuaral standpoint. apt* is a frontend to dpkg
<lwells> How do you install Apache2 on the gutsy?
<Rubin> r00bs can use gui package managers
<neur1> how do I hide the desktop icons?
<Flannel> lwells: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jrib> lwells: aptitide install apache2 (or whatever package manager you want)
<Rubin> lwells, select it in the package manager ...
<gQuig1> so I wrote a blueprint (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/no-mono-by-default).  Is it written somewhere as to what I am supposed to do next?  (As it says.. .I need guidance)
<soldats> neur1, rename them and place a "." in from of the file name
<soldats> front
<jrib> neur1: all of them?  uncheck /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop in gconf-editor
<Peddy> test
<devilsadvocate> ok, Rubin / Flannel lets say i have one application that communicates via serial port, i know that it is working, it is programming my device. Now, suppose i have a gtkterm listening on that serial port, should this second application be able to work? on windows, an open hyperterminal connection locks up the serial port not allowing any ohte applications to connect. should something like this happen here too?
<jrib> TimeForRain: I mean, what command are you using to compile it?
<stroyan> TimeForRain: You need to "sudo apt-get install libc6-dev".  And "sudo apt-get install build-essential" could help with further builds.
<Rubin> devilsadvocate, hmm i think so, but i also think you could probably snoop on it somehow. but i don't know how to do it...
<Flannel> devilsadvocate: I think that'd depend entirely on the application.  I don't think it'd be exclusive, but I might be wrong.  You could always use pipes to split it up among apps if you required it.
<Suntop|PS3> damn
<devilsadvocate> Flannel, I want to figure out if gtkterm is actually listenin g on the right port. I think it isnt because even when i have it openeed the other device is able to open a serial connection and send the data, I think i'll try this on a windows computer to verify that my device is actually transmitting something, and then see what the problem is here
<Suntop|PS3> is there a ppc64 version of flash and java i can instrall from apt-get?
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: try Java7 and Gnash, maybe
<Rubin> devilsadvocate, ahh.  lsof should be able to tell you
<Peddy> does anyone know of a program for Linux that is similar to Garageband, and with loops?
<jones> i see an option for open in terminal on my local files but was wanting to this on a remote file to see where it is mounted
<bullgard4> What is the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh file used for?
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<Suntop|PS3> apt-get install java7?
<devilsadvocate> Rubin, lsof?
<Peddy> does anyone know of a program for Linux that is similar to Garageband, and with loops? Please :)
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: or maybe it's called "iced tea" .. It's a start on Java7, might not be "production ready yet"
<Rubin> bullgard4, acpi sleep is like, when laptops get their lids closed
<Suntop|PS3> well
<Rubin> devilsadvocate, lists open files, and who opened them. serial ports are just files in /dev
<Suntop|PS3> noope
<Suntop|PS3> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<soldats> dont ask the same question over and over if noone has an answer it means they are busy or they not the slightest clue to the answer
<devilsadvocate> ah, thanks Rubin  and Flannel
<`blackmk4> that's interesting. moving from protected drivers to ndiswrapper dropped my signal quality 50%
<stroyan> jones: What kind of "remote file" are you looking at?  Something like "smb://hostname/dir" is not necessarily mounted anywhere.
<`blackmk4> but i get better speeds.
<`blackmk4> lol.
<Rubin> `blackmk4, you cannot trust the signal quality meter in ndiswrapper. it is meaningless
<`blackmk4> ah, ok
<`blackmk4> interesting
<Flannel> Peddy: You might have more luck in #ubuntustudio, they'll be more familiar
<neur1> what it i have thunar and not nautilus?
<Peddy> Flannel, thanks
<Suntop|PS3> damn it
<Suntop|PS3> i cannot get it
<soldats> Peddy, if i was you id google for an app that fits your needs or look in the synaptic menu and look for soethign of that description
<gQuig1> try icedtea-java7-plugin
<soldats> Suntop|PS3, where are you located
<Peddy> soldats: tried that, no luck. None of them have loops.
<Suntop|PS3> in Montana Usa
<bullgard4> Rubin: I understand what you say. But this does not answer my question.
<soldats> Peddy, ok well id suggest what flannel said
<cflopez> h1st0: whats the debian directory
<Suntop|PS3> i am learning
<jones> stroyan: when i go to places-network i see my windows box and i am able to browse the files in nautilus. i want to look at these files via terminal
<cflopez> im stuck in step 3
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: try apt-get install icedtea-java7-plugin
<h1st0> cflopez: step 3 on what?
<cflopez> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<Suntop|PS3> has no install canidate
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: 7.10 right?  and do you have universe enabled?
<Rubin> bullgard4, what exactly are you asking?
<Suntop|PS3> i belive so
<Rubin> bullgard4, its a shell script.. if you want to know what it does, you can open it and read it..
<soldats> Suntop|PS3, if you were located in tucson by any chance it would be easier to help you
<Suntop|PS3> heh
<Flannel> Suntop|PS3: this is for the PS3? or PPC? or AMD64?
<Suntop|PS3> well ps3
<Suntop|PS3> but any ppc will work they sai
<Suntop|PS3> d
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: Can you just do a search in synaptic for Java?
<Suntop|PS3> let me try
<acee1235> my vlc wont play dvd's any ideas?
<acee1235> using 7.10
<tommygb> acee1235: have you go libdvdcss
<cflopez> h1st0: well?
<Lumpy^> hey. i want to restart a service with php shell_Exec() command, but its promt me a password for doing that, is there a way i can disable the "enter password" and instad of it just do sudo /etc/init.d/.... ?
<Suntop|PS3> i cantinstall java due to the PPC
<Suntop|PS3> damn it
<inthepit> anyone have problems with a netgear MA101 Rev. B with gutsy?
<acee1235> how do i check>
<acee1235> >
<stroyan> jones: Have a look at "man smbmount".  There may be a nice GUI way to mount a windows export.  I just edit /etc/fstab myself.  Something like "//host/SharedDocs /home/me/documents smbfs noauto,uid=me,gid=me,port=139,credentials=/home/me/credentials.txt,rw"
<Suntop|PS3> no
<Suntop|PS3> i see the java but i cannot install
<Flannel> Suntop|PS3: I'm showing sun-java5 in mutliverse on PPC in gutsy
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<cflopez> where is the debian directory?
<tommygb> acee1235: go into synaptic and search for libdvdcss2
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: make sure you have universe enabled
<Suntop|PS3> how do i install it all i get is  greyed out
<Suntop|PS3> how do i check that
<DaFFes> hi guys, i've just bought a notebook asus F3SC and installed Ubuntu 7.10, everything seems to work perfectly, inclusive the webcam, but the sound doesn't function, the self notebook sound and the headphone sound.
<Flannel> Suntop|PS3: Verify that you have multiverse enabled.  Uh, pastebin your sources.list
<DaFFes> I've searched for solutions on foruns but couldnt find, does anyone could help?
<astro76> !medibuntu | acee1235 you can get libdvdcss2 by adding this repo...
<ubotu> acee1235 you can get libdvdcss2 by adding this repo...: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lwells> i just install Ruby, but IRB command does not work
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: in synaptic -> tools -> repositeries
<ryanbane> evening all
<cflopez> can anybody tell me where the debian directory is?
<DaFFes> cflopez /
<mrpockets> KILLING IN THE NAME OF!
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: You want the first 4 check boxes to be checked
<Flannel> cflopez: You're going to need to be more specific.
<acee1235> tommygb: no i dont
<cflopez> thanks
<ryanbane> anyone with info on how to get a canon printer to work
<zewb> does anyone know how to make ubuntu not use that streamlined terminal font?
<TimeForRain> Hey, I'm trying to compile a simple "Hello World!" program Ubuntu 7.04 but they say that the <stdio.h> is not in the library
<zewb> like, in other distros
<cflopez> flannel: from there go to the debian directory. thats a copy from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<Flannel> TimeForRain: And you've installed build-essential?
<zewb> in the command line it uses the default font
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: Main, universe, multiverse, and restricted
<zewb> and in ubuntu its using this wierd courier-lookalike font
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: are they?
<Suntop|PS3> i got restricted
<DaFFes> hi guys, i've just bought a notebook asus F3SC and installed Ubuntu 7.10, everything seems to work perfectly, inclusive the webcam, but the sound doesn't function, the self notebook sound and the headphone sound. I've searched for solutions on foruns but couldnt find anything, can anyone help me?
<Suntop|PS3> but i dont see tools in synaptic
<cflopez> i dont understand the instructions on that howto
<cflopez> if anybody can help me with it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: oops, it is settings
<acee1235> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<inthepit> anyone have problems with a netgear MA101 Rev. B with gutsy?
<acee1235> !medibuntu which repository is it
<zewb> in ubuntu the CLI is using this wierd courier-lookalike font
<tommygb> acee1235: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<inthepit> or able to possibly help me with mine
<zewb> how do i make it use the default font?
<Flannel> cflopez: it'll be a directory called "debian" in the untarred stuff
<ryanbane> this canon pixma printer just wont work under ubuntu
<Suntop|PS3> you mean preferances
<ryanbane> is turboprint the only option i have
<Suntop|PS3> i checked all but the "source"
<gQuig1> so does anyone have any links to docs on the blueprint process?  What to do with them when done drafting?
<m1k3> Is there anyway to change the file:\\\ to z:\ on %u?
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: ok.. now reload everything
<Suntop|PS3> they are enabled
<Suntop|PS3> i am
<cflopez> Flannel: still lost, sorry... the noob is strong with this one
<zewb> in ubuntu the CLI is using this wierd courier-lookalike font
<zewb> how do i make it use the default font?
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<Suntop|PS3> its downloading
<Skidooo> i cant telnet to my eggdrop bot.  any help ?
<Skidooo> loguser1@pc1:~$ telnet localhost 7599
<Skidooo> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Skidooo> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<jrib> m1k3: is this related to winrar?
<m1k3> Yes
<devinus> is there a "top" command for memory?
<Suntop|PS3> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<jrib> m1k3: do it in the shell script
<Flannel> cflopez: Ok, so, you've downloaded and untarred the file, it'll put a bunch of stuff in a directory.  Go into that directory (ndiswapper, apparently), inside that directory, there'll be another directory
<m1k3> it's using / instead of z:
<jrib> devinus: top
<zewb> in ubuntu the CLI is using this wierd courier-lookalike font
<soldats> devinus, type free
<zewb> how do i make it use the default font?
<Flannel> cflopez: that should be a "debian" directory
<Flannel> !repeat | zewb
<ubotu> zewb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: try it again.. maybe from the command line doing apt-get update
<m1k3> I wanna be able to click and drag the compressed file to the winrar icon
<jrib> devinus: (hit F to change the sort field)
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy-updates/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy-security/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<m1k3> oops
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Suntop|PS3> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy-security/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<devinus> soldats: ok, that's cool
<soldats> !enter | sung_
<ubotu> sung_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vmlinuz`> Suntop|PS3: don't paste here brother, use pastebin.com
<devinus> jrib: ah thanks just what i was looking for
<cflopez> when i opened the folder i dont see any folder named debian
<zewb> in ubuntu the CLI is using this wierd courier-lookalike font
<zewb> how do i make it use the default font?
<soldats> devinus, dose it work for you???
<m1k3> jrib: I wanna be able to click and drag the compressed file to the winrar icon and open it
<jrib> m1k3: no, there is no way to do that.  Drag to the shell script you write instead
<Lumpy^> hey. i want to restart a service with php shell_Exec() command, but its promt me a password for doing that, is there a way i can disable the "enter password" and instad of it just do sudo /etc/init.d/.... ?
<zewb> in ubuntu the CLI is using this wierd courier-lookalike font
<zewb> how do i make it use the default font?
<stroyan> devinus: The top command does report memory usage by process.  (But it isn't really the complete story.)  Run top and then type "Fn" to sort by resident memory usage.
<m1k3> I already tried :S
<Flannel> !repeat | zewb
<ubotu> zewb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m1k3> env WINEPREFIX="/home/m1k3/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe" %u
<lwells> I am getting to get IRB to work for Ruby 1.8
<jrib> m1k3: pastebin the shellscript
<DaFFes> hi guys, i've just bought a notebook asus F3SC and installed Ubuntu 7.10, everything seems to work perfectly, inclusive the webcam, but the sound doesn't function, the self notebook sound and the headphone sound. I've searched for solutions on foruns but couldnt find anything, can anyone help me?
<zewb> this irc is like microsoft technical support
<m1k3> Wait a minute
<m1k3> I thought you ment like
<lwells> Already install irb from Synaptic Package Manager
<acee1235> tommygb: sweeet, thank you
<m1k3> jrib: I thought you ment to create an icon in the panel and add a special command like this, (env WINEPREFIX="/home/m1k3/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe" %u)
<Skidooo> i cant telnet to my eggdrop bot.  any help ?
<Skidooo> loguser1@pc1:~$ telnet localhost 7599
<Skidooo> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Skidooo> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<zewb> in ubuntu the CLI is using this wierd courier-lookalike font
<zewb> how do i make it use the default font?
<Flannel> zewb: Please turn that off.
<zewb> well i don't know how
<jones> stroyan: thanks again. i knew that i could set up samba to see the files. i thought that since i was able to see them in nautilus that they would somehow already be setup for access via the terminal as well. does nautilus do something in the background to connect to these folders?
<zewb> i'd love to turn off that dumb font
<jrib> m1k3: no, write an actual shell script that formats the path however you want and then calls wine winrar blad blah
<NickT_> is ubuntu a good distro?
<zewb> and get a normal command line font like every other distro does
<NickT_> better than slackware?
<zewb> NickT: no
<lwells> but they it tells me to run "sudo apt-get irb"
<zewb> NickT_: stick with slackware
<NickT_> what's a better distro than slackware?
<m1k3> jrib: I guess I can't do that I've got much to learn about linux
<soldats> zewb, no there are a lot of people here trying to help others and sometimes someone wont notice your question jut try to realx and wait for an answer wait at least 10 minutes before reposting
<jrib> !offtopic | NickT_
<ubotu> NickT_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zewb> NickT_: i like arch
<lwells> but then gives me an error "Could not get lock"
<NickT_> nah, those guys are assholes.  they're parading against my buddy
<TigranG> Does ubuntu support the new mini pci wireless n cards?
<cflopez> need some help witha a ndiswrapper howto, cant seem to figure out the last couple of steps
<zewb> NickT_: Ubuntu is linux for retards
<soldats> zewb, my default cli font is pretty much like the ariel font
<NickT_> zewb: well I'm very new :)
<zewb> NickT_: lol just kidding
<stroyan> jones: Nautilus can use various remote access protocols and show the results to use as a folder.  You can use smb: to windows, or ftp: to an ftp server, etc.
<Suntop|PS3> sorry about that
<zewb> NickT_: but if you want to learn linux, stay away from distros like ubuntu. they hide the inner workings from you
<soldats> zewb, why trash on distros you probly shouldnt be here if yorr going to do that
<Suntop|PS3> that was a accident
<XiXaQ> !ot > zewb, NickT_
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<zewb> NickT_: Slackware is ok
<NickT_> zewb: i can't use slackware's support channels because of a vendetta their ops have against roadrunner users in maine.  So is there another distro you'd suggest if not ubuntu?  I like the gnome enviroment.
<shishio> guys, i hve a problem with limewire, i cant use it it only dispolays blank white spaces on the screen. any idea how to fix it?
<lwells>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied), that is the error i keep getting when I try to run apt-get, why is that?
<soldats> NickT_, most other distros are for more advanced users
<m1k3> jrib: is there anyway I can create my own thing like %u?
<TigranG> lwells, use sudo apt-get
<zewb> NickT_: well you can use gnome in any distro, but if you want one that comes with gnome, and you just want a kind of windows-ish system where you don't have to delve into things too much, then ubuntu is for you
<jones> stroyan: thanks for all the help this evening.
<soldats> NickT_, if you really want to try something new just google it
<m1k3> jrib: so I can switch /path to z:/path?
<acee1235> tommygb: why are there lines in the display?
<lwells> got it thanks
<jrib> m1k3: the easiest way I see for you to do that is to write a small shell script
<Skidooo> any one?
<zewb> NickT_: if you like to tweak everything and experiment then I recommend Arch
<XiXaQ> zewb and NickT_, please go somewhere else with the general chatter. This is a support channel.
<zewb> well i tried getting support
<zewb> but i didnt get it
<NickT_> zewb: i heard arch was really cool
<zewb> so i'm giving someone else support
<m1k3> jrib: I have no resources to do that can you give me some?
<zewb> it's pretty good, but theres not that many packages
<Suntop|PS3> jrib: I am sorry about that i pasted in the wrong window
<zewb> thats my only complaint
<cflopez> can anybody please help me out with this HOWTO, im stummped bigtime and im dying to go to bed :-/
<jrib> Suntop|PS3: no problem
<zewb> small community
<soldats> NickT_, arch is awesome but as i said its for more experienced users
<wols> m1k3: there are not driverletters in linux
 * TigranG actually a pretty big community
<Suntop|PS3> i am tring to get this java and flash problemsolved
<acee1235> anyone know how to resolve the lines in dvd playback on vlc?
<soreau> cflopez: sleep
<NickT_> zewb: are they friendly?
<zewb> NickT_: yes
<TigranG> Does ubuntu support the new mini pci wireless n cards?
<m1k3> wols: I know that I'm doing this so I can open a file with a program emulated by wine
<shishio> guys, i hve a problem with limewire, i cant use it it only dispolays blank white spaces on the screen. any idea how to fix it?
<zewb> NickT_: they were patient with me
<NickT_> ok ty
<cflopez> fark sleep
<jrib> m1k3: google "advanced bash scripting guide".  I'd help, but I'm leaving now
<cflopez> ive been working on this for almost 2 days straight
<zewb> NickT_: alot more friendly than these assholes :)
<cflopez> it ends tonight
<m1k3> jrib: thank you for your support
<tommygb> acee1235: have you had a look on the forums? i dont use vlc anymore
<jrib> zewb: please watch your language in here
<zewb> NickT_: don't listen to that stuff people say about certain distros being for more experienced users.
<cflopez> wanna take a look at the thing im stuck with? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<NickT_> zewb: well i tried joining ##slackware and was banned before I could even ask my question :\ and then they had the kahoonas to tell me I got banned to teach my friend a lesson :(
<acee1235> tommygb: no, what do you use?
<TigranG> zewb if you dont appreciate the free help here then just leave
<soldats> jrib > kick him
<Suntop|PS3> i think i will j7ust have to use my windows for flash sites and java sites
<XiXaQ> Suntop|PS3, why?
<zewb> NickT_: wow. well, some people are just idiots i guess
<soldats> Suntop|PS3, the ps3 has support for flash stock i believe
<ranjan> my broadcom device only connects using ndiswrapper cannot use fcmcutter
<m1k3> jrib: before you leave can you answer me about what a %u is called?
<zewb> but yeah i just recently tried arch and i really liked it
<cflopez> this is using ndiswrapper
<Suntop|PS3> i cannot install java or flash plugins since they do NOT MAKE a 64 bit version of flash and tje java wont install
<NickT_> zewb: it sounds like they have some shaky relations there, I don't think it's going to be around much longer the way they act
<Suntop|PS3> uni and multiverse are giving me 404 errors
<neur1> thanks
<jrib> zewb, NickT_: yes, arch is a nice distro as well, but this is offtopic, move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<Flannel> Suntop|PS3: Try switching your mirror to archive.ubuntu.com
<zewb> so who knows why ubuntu is using this nonstandard CLI font?
<XiXaQ> Suntop|PS3, there are several versions of java, and gnash has a 64bit version, doesn't it?
<tommygb> acee1235: try using totem to play the dvd
<NickT_> alright, I'm out.  thanks guys.  jrib:  would you please blow me?  I hate guys like you.  Pussy.
<zewb> i like the regular font that every other distro uses
<Suntop|PS3> i got gnash to install
<jrib> how nice
<zewb> lol
<Suntop|PS3> but java
<soldats> zewb, dude if your just going to talk shit (sorry language) just leave. please do us the favor we dont want to hear to do such things. we are aiming to help people in learning linux.
<zewb> Nick_T is cool.
<astro76> yes so hard to go to offtopic
<zewb> i didnt do anything
<zewb> what the hell are you talking about
<nickrud> Suntop|PS3, http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=202537 installs the 32bit firefox with flash, java, mplayer for media. Works well
<zewb> i was telling Nick about arch
<zewb> and helping him find a distro
<soldats> zewb, no you basically said the people here are a**holes
<Suntop|PS3> so what i need to do is install the old one
<zewb> well, sorry, but you are
<lwells> what is a good text edit tool for programming?
<soldats> zewb, please leave if you want to continue this
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: aren't you on PPC?
<Suntop|PS3> where do i put the archives
<Suntop|PS3> yes
<zewb> i don't want to continue anything
<pwnt-> is the new ubuntu beta out?
<trpr> lwells: vim
<XiXaQ> lwells, depends on the language. Gedit can do syntax highlighting for many languages.
<xTheGoat121x> Ok, so, when I turn the volume up on my laptop, the little pop-up that shows the level has the wrong colors set... does anyone know how to correct this?
<zewb> i just want to help people with their linux issues :)
<nickrud> Suntop|PS3, oh, never mind, sorry
<Flannel> pwnt-: Hardy is a very very early alpha.
<Suntop|PS3> hehe you see
<lwells> Rails , I want to edit rails
<Suntop|PS3> there is the problem
<XiXaQ> pwnt-, no. You can find release schedule on the wiki.
<pwnt-> yeah hardy, that what i meant Flannel thanks.
<cflopez> zewb: explain step 3 for me please please please https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<TigranG> Sorry if I'm repeating my question a bit much right now, its just late and I want to know if I should by this card or not, so any wifi pros here? questions was: Does ubuntu support the new mini pci wireless n cards?
<Lumpy^> i edited the sudoers and put that: gasz        ALL=(ALL) ALL , but its keep promt me
<Lumpy^> why is that
<Narissa> My tty is distorted once X starts, how do I fix this
<sunny_> hey i am trying to install vmware on my ubuntu  box does anyone have any good tips
<Suntop|PS3> thereis a massive list of servers
<XiXaQ> sunny_, please ask a real question.
<Suntop|PS3> what server is it
<phyz> sunny_, put in the cd
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: from what I saw you couldn't get a proper connection to the reposoteries
<Suntop|PS3> archives.ubuntu.com?
<Suntop|PS3> nope
<Suntop|PS3> maybe it is the fact i am using a ps3
<jrib> m1k3: you can find it in some spec on freedesktop.org, but really, that won't help you.  Just write a shell script that formats what you get appropriately
<soldats> Suntop|PS3, yes most likely
<zewb> cflopez: look in the directory of the source for a directory called debian
<nickrud> sunny_, add the new ubuntu-partners repo, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner , to your sources.list. It has vmware
<Suntop|PS3> all i want is flash to work
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3:  you are talking on the PS3?
<Suntop|PS3> yes I am are you surpised?
<zewb> so who knows why ubuntu is using that courier-looking font in my CLI?
<sunny_> sorry i new to linux. Trying to get rid of my windows machines
<cflopez> thats the thing, i cant find a single directory thats called "debian"
<Suntop|PS3> i am learning Linux on it
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: So internet is clearly working?
<m1k3> jrib: But I have no clue where to start on that shell script I just wanna create a path varible like %u
<Suntop|PS3> yes
<zewb> cflopez: hmm
<macogw> sunny_: most people who visit this channel are, i think ;)
<Suntop|PS3> wifi is once you install the lastest kernal
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: Gnash will give you limited flash support
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: youtube might work
<Suntop|PS3> youtube?
<zewb> youtube doesnt really work with gnash
<XiXaQ> sunny_, they have many different products. They're easy to install. They also have a channel on this network, #VMWare.
<Suntop|PS3> let me try since i did install
<zewb> use the propietary flash player
<Suntop|PS3> you see this is why i hate youtube
<Suntop|PS3> i got a windows box for that crap
<gQuig1> zewb: On PS3?
<zewb> a ps3?
<zewb> oh, well, nevermind
<zewb> i don't know what runs on a ps3
<xTheGoat121x> I guess not.
<Suntop|PS3> i can use youtube in PS3 side but the LINUX side i cant
<Suntop|PS3> if i can get flash to work
<acee1235> tommygb: acee1235: it tells me it needs a plugin
<Suntop|PS3> and java
<Skidooo> i cant telnet to my eggdrop bot.  any help ?
<Skidooo> loguser1@pc1:~$ telnet localhost 7599
<Skidooo> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Skidooo> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<jrib> m1k3: the easy solution is to use file-roller.  night
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, stop that.
<Richard51684> hey, im having problems 'showing' a hidden window that is minimized to the tray, can i force it open? btw, its running from wine
<jrib> Skidooo: don't paste here, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, just make sure eggdrop is running.
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: could you get it to reload the package list?
<titanix88> i want do disable the automatic graphical display rescuer :@ it's driving me nuts!!
<fatman999> hello, i am fat man and i weigh 400 pounds!  you can see video of my supreme fatness at fat-man.bravehost.com
<zewb> lol
<Richard51684> lol
<m1k3> jrib: Good night
<Suntop|PS3> i then will be able to rid myself of my windows box
<Suntop|PS3> yes for the most part
<y123h_> I want to upgrade my system but I have 3 fils error
<titanix88> i mean displayconfig
<Suntop|PS3> but UNIVERSE and MULTIVERSE wouldnt work
<soldats> fatman999, leave now
<tommygb> acee1235: just install the packages it says
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: yea.. that's a problem
<nickrud> Suntop|PS3, try a different mirror
<acee1235> tommygb: never mind downloaded wrong one
<soldats> jrib, thank you
<Narissa> My tty is distorted once X starts, how do I fix this (by distorted I mean unusable)
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  how
<zewb> http://fat-man.bravehost.com/index_files/image2961.jpg <- holy shit
<Suntop|PS3> which mirror
<soldats> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> Narissa, by unusable, what do you mean?
<zanzer7> how do I enable inet_aton (when compiling using netinet/in.h)?
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: try the default global one
<m1k3> !language
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, I don't know. I don't use eggdrop. However, you must always run a program before you can connect to it. Have you configured it properly? I'm sure it comes with good documentation.
<Narissa> nickrud: unreadable white blocks and heavily distorted text
<cflopez> zewb: so what should i do?
<acee1235> tommygb: perfect thank you
<albertolempira> hey guys, someone know how can i get my toshiba laptop "Fn" key to work with its shortcuts?
<m1k3> Anyway seeya
<Suntop|PS3> you man main server?
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: aka Main Server
<tommygb> acee1235: happy to help
 * TigranG wonders whats wrong with this channel right now (usually not like this)
<Suntop|PS3> photoshop
<soldats> TigranG, too many trolls
<titanix88> anyone here have nv geforce mx 4000 with glx ?
 * Narissa nods to the troll comment
<nickrud> Suntop|PS3, system->admin->software sources , click the download from dropdown, select other. Then select Best Server button
<adamonline45> !refit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Suntop|PS3> i tried that too
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: Main server still gives you errors when reloading?
<Suntop|PS3> yes
<TigranG> Anyone here upgrade RAM on ubuntu?
<soldats> *cooks some delicious ramen noodles
<TigranG> soldats: sounds good haha
<Trife> soldats, you must be in college =)
<Suntop|PS3> so
<Suntop|PS3> now what
<nickrud> Narissa, I have something similar, 40 x 16 characters. I just removed the splash word from the /boot/grub/menu.lst lines starting with kernel. Not a great fix, it removes the startup splash screen, but the console is usable
<soldats> Trife, do you think so
<shishio> guys, what program in ubuntu is like limewire? can anyone help me?
<TigranG> shishio: limewire or frostwire
<Trife> just a guess. top ramen is the life blood of the dorm
<nickrud> Suntop|PS3, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Richard51684> hey is there a way to make my username stay in the login box at startup? (im lazy)
<shishio> TigranG: i have installed Limewire but it wont run... it only displays blank on screen
 * TigranG shakes head to Richard
<albertolempira> someone here have a toshiba laptop and have tried to make the "Fn" key to work?
<Richard51684> :(
<Narissa> nickrud: I did remove splash, and quiet.  I have vga=ask, but one X service starts it changes the resolution and then it's unreadable, until then tty is fine
<TigranG> shishio: try forstwire, I like it better
<mynyml> what problems will i run into if i install the 64bit version? i'm reading about a simple solution for flash, but there's a full ubuntu wiki page about firefox 32 bits? is there so much that breaks down that i might need that?
<soldats> Trife, ahh i just love the stuff i havent found anything that tastes better
<XiXaQ> Richard51684, it's possible to configure it to login automatically even. I don't remember how though.
<threethirty> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shishio> TigranG: okey thanks
<Richard51684> i know, but i don't want anyone to have access :)
<nickrud> Narissa, remove the vga=ask as well, that's trying to bring up the framebuffer.
<shishio> TigranG: how can i uninstall my limewire installation?
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  yes everthing is configured right and in console it says that the bot is on..
<Narissa> nickrud: okay I will do that, and then will relog here and let you know how that goes
<XiXaQ> Richard51684, you can use a face gdm browser, where you can just click an image, and it'll fill in your username.
<csirwater_> HI EVERYBODY
<gQuig1> anyone know what I should do next with my blueprint? (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/no-mono-by-default)
<TigranG> shishio: you can try sudo apt-get remove limewire (but I'm not sure if thats the package name)
<scorpfromhell> Richard51684 & XiXaQ ... just go over to System-->Administration-->Login Window & set the system to login by default to a particular login
<TigranG> shishio: If not then from Synaptic Package Manager
<shishio> ok
<Suntop|PS3> whic file
<nickrud> Narissa, it's not a very good fix, but it works. I'm used to watching a lot of text fly by on startup, anyway
<TigranG> shishio: Found in System->Admin
<Suntop|PS3> this window scrolls so fat
<nickrud> Narissa, that is, Works for Me™
<Richard51684> scorpfromhell: but i want to enter my password
<Suntop|PS3> fast
<TigranG> shishio: http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads for FrostWire
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mEck0> grrr! why is it so damn hard to enable dual monitors in linux? has tried several guides for intel gfx but nothing works
<threethirty> ! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TigranG> mEck0: tell me about it..
<XiXaQ> Richard51684, then do what I said.
<Skidooo> XiXaQ, i set in config file of bot to listen to port 7599 .... why its not listening. is my firewall of os setting has to do something with that?
<scorpfromhell> facebrowser is the next best option AFAIK
<Richard51684> could you explain further?
<mediahunter> I am getting an error message while trying to use ndiswrapper on the compiling option on the install and uninstall can anyone help
<Suntop|PS3> ok how do i paste that
<TigranG> Anyone upgrade RAM here under Ubuntu?
<mEck0> TigranG, you know how to set up xorg for dual monitors?
<Suntop|PS3> open it in a gui wordprocessor and then
<Suntop|PS3> post it
<TigranG> mEck0: No, I tried and failed miserably
<scorpfromhell> Richard, you could go to the same Login Window settings & set it to show pix of the users created in the system
<gaten> is there such a thing as a 'bleeding edge' repository for popular apps (openoffice, pidgen, firefox, etc) other than getdeb?
<Richard51684> ok
<nickrud> Suntop|PS3, go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org , then gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, copy & paste
<TigranG> mEck0: I wanted to hook it up to my TV to watch movies, but no luck.
<andruk> are there any good linux-compatible brands of external CD drives?  im trying to load gutsy onto a laptop without CD or floppy drives
<Richard51684> 'default face' ?
<mEck0> TigranG, :(
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, I'm sure they have a channel somewhere.
<csirwater_> CAN SOME SHOW ME HOW TO COMFIG SQUID COASHLOG SETUP
<Flannel> !caps | csirwater_
<ubotu> csirwater_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Suntop|PS3> hold
<mediahunter> i have gone thur some of the wiki and it still is not working
<mediahunter> can anyone help me please
<TigranG> !ask | mediahunter
<ubotu> mediahunter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickrud> !nstall | andruk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Narissa> nickrud: no dice still distorted
<nickrud> !install | andruk
<ubotu> andruk: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mediahunter> Tigran i already asked the question
<XiXaQ> Richard51684, you're not _that_ lazy. :) It's just a matter of moving your mouse over the image, and your username will be selected.
<TigranG> be patient :)
<nickrud> Narissa, I'm not sure then. I figured it was framebuffer related. What video chip?
<andruk> nickrud: i know (theoretically) how to install without a CD drive, i just need to know what brand to purchase
<Narissa> nickrud: nVidia series 7
<perfector> any idea why google earth should make my X crash??
<andruk> nickrud: brand of external CD drive...that is
<Suntop|PS3> what syntax?
<inthepit> anyone here have any experience with netgear MA101 Rev B. usb adapter?
<ping> hey guys/girls how can i get downloaded music to play on the rythembox music player
<nickrud> Narissa, no real experience with nvidia, in fact I'm not used to seeing people with issues on those
<Richard51684> ok i think it's set up
<perfector> any idea why google earth should make my X crash??
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  not appearing online
<TigranG> ping: do you have mp3 codecs?
<soldats> ping, torrents
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: really doesn't matter, but SourcesList
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, I have no idea. I don't use eggdrop.
<ping> i dont think so
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, have you run it?
<TigranG> ping: install the gstreamer codecs from Add/Remove
<Narissa> nickrud: I am also having an issue with being forced to use Option SWCursor just to have a working mouse cursor
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  yes
<Suntop|PS3> done
<Suntop|PS3> name Suntop|Ps3
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, does it give you any errors?
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  no
<nickrud> Narissa, have you installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia by any chance?
<jroes> anyone know the equivalent to fdisk /mbr on windows for linux?  grub is hiding somewhere on my usb stick and I can't figure out where.  I used fdisk to delete all the partitions on it but yet it still tries to use grub somehow, so I'm thinking it made its way to the mbr of the usb stick somehow.  any way I can clear that out?
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  Telnet to the bot and enter 'NEW' as your nickname.
<Skidooo> OR go to IRC and type:  /msg KillerJinn hello
<Skidooo> This will make the bot recognize you as the master.
<Skidooo> You have installed modules but have not selected an encryption
<Skidooo> module, please consult the default config file for info.
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: link to the page it brought you to?
<Narissa> nickrud: yeah and attemtping to install the newest, but can't seem to read term so it makes it a moot point
<ping> the extra plug ins or the ffmped video
<rita> Hi, I installed ubuntu onto my laptop from the live cd and it said I was partitioning my disk, but when starting the computer, I'm taken directly to ubuntu and not being given an option to go to windows.
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, don't paste here! There are 1133 users on this channel!
<y123h_> please any one answer me about upgrading my ubuntu
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  k
<rich1> hi.  i want to start learning mysql but an aptitude search shows a bunch of packages.  which ones do i need to start with?
<Suntop|PS3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47790/
<nickrud> Narissa, hm. For a baseline, you could make a backup of your xorg.conf , and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical to get the default config back. See if that restores your tty
<wols> jroes: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512   if sda is your usb stick. deletes all partitiopns as ewll
<Flannel> rich1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ping> rita you have make a partition for windows and you must install a dual boot
<nickrud> Narissa, that is, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to view teh contents of a zip file from the terminal?
<Flannel> rich1: and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/mysql.html
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  what can be wrong. my firewall?
<mrpockets> hey
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, not if you're connecting to localhost.
<mrpockets> Can i use Ubuntus disk as a partitioner like PArtition Magic?
<rich1> Flannel: thanks.  i just pulled them up.
<Narissa> nickrud: from x how would I go about rebooting into init 3 without x starting?
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  should i use ssh..      somebody told me that
<XiXaQ> mrpockets, depends on what you need to do, but yes.
<Suntop|PS3> i dont think i will ever get it to work
<Richard51684> is there a way to see a list of all the windows on a desktop? even the hidden ones
<mrpockets> XiXaQ:  I've got a single EXT3 partition on the full disk, and i wanna cut out a seccond 40 gig partition outta the unused space as a NTFS partition so i can load Windows as a seccondary OS
<rita> I'm sorry ping, I have no idea what that means: I just installed it from the live cd (yesterday), and I'd like to be able to get into windows also, but I do not know how..
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, I have no idea. I have never used eggdrop. I've told you this several times. But you cannot have read the documentation if you don't know how to connect to it.
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: go to terminal and try "sudo aptitude update"
<nickrud> Narissa, there's no diff between runlevels 2-5 in ubuntu; you would do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop X and have only the consoles
<Lumpy^> damn i cannot make sudoers to work without a password in my user
<TigranG> rita: How did you install it?
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: also try pinging ports.ubuntu.com
<revilodraw> firefox waits until it has the whole page loaded before it renders it. how do i stop it so it works more like internet explorer - it loads the skelton of the page then fills in the gaps
<XiXaQ> mrpockets, I don't know if gparted (the partitioner in ubuntu) does that. It's available on the live-cd. You could check it out :)
<TigranG> rita: On a new partition or did you wipe out your whole drive and just installed ubuntu?
<rita> Off the livecd, you know, it shows the "install icon" and I just followed the prompts
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  talk in terms of os problems.    everything seems right
<trpr> XiXaQ: don't help clueless newbs setup bots. how obnoxious :(
<cflopez> some help please
<rita> TigranG: I'm sorry I'm so stupid, but I have no idea whether it was a "new partition" I followed the prompts to make an automatic partition, I think...
<cflopez> im stumped!
<Suntop|PS3> 225ms
<kbrosnan> revilodraw: it only waits 200 ms before drawing the page
<perfector> any idea why google earth should make my X crash??
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: ping ports.ubuntu.com (in terminal)
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: wow
<ping> well i didn't really do it myself so i am not sure how it works but you may just have to do some research on how to have a dual boot and i think you have to do a little repair work depending which is first on your disk windows or ubuntu
<XiXaQ> perfector, don't repeat so often.
<nickrud> Narissa, I've got a weak brain tonight, its sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   , I elided to stop
<Lumpy^> anyone can tell what the exact syntax to disable promot a password for user "azs" ? i did azs ALL=(ALL) ALL , its not workin
<TigranG> rita: Can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<perfector> XiXaQ: oops .. sorry
<TigranG> !paste | rita
<ubotu> rita: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, what did they say in the eggdrop channel?
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: that's pretty bad
<revilodraw> kbrosnan; my sisters laptop (which has less processor speed and less ram) runs windows, and is way way way faster at loading pages in ie...
<ping> so is it true that there are no drivers for a lexmark x2480 printer if  you know of anything please let me know asap
<gQuig1> you on dialup?
<rita> ok, I will try
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: you on dialup / using bad wireless?
<y123h_> help
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  which channel
<ping> rita best of luck
<Suntop|PS3> there is packet loss
<Suntop|PS3> wireless
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, do you want me to search google for you and tell you what results it gives me?
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: press Ctrl-C to stop it
<dougsk> answer to me question: ifrename+iftab or /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-cd.rules  (how to consistently name physical network interfaces) --thanks
<Suntop|PS3> no
<Suntop|PS3> its not that
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  what do you mean
<byonix> Hi, anyone successfully use gnokii 0.6.14 in feisty
<TylerJGillies> crossover office simulates a windows reboot so that software will work correctly http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2103009912&size=o
<dougsk> ah byugger that's persistent-net -- anyways
<Suntop|PS3> maybe i should reboot my dsl router
<TylerJGillies> heh "simulating windows reboot"
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, I mean, you should be able to find that out for yourself. Have you tried /join #eggdrop for instance?
<byonix> Hi, anyone successfully use gnokii 0.6.14 in feisty
<soldats> TylerJGillies, that costs money
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: where are you again?
<Suntop|PS3> montana
<rita> TigranG: I'm sorry, but how do I access this file?
<andruk> do external DVD burners work well in ubuntu?
<byonix> Hi, anyone successfully use gnokii 0.6.14 in feisty
<ping> my music player still isn't working even after i install the gstreamer mp3
<TylerJGillies> soldats: not for 30 days it doesn't
<ping> what should i do now
<TigranG> rita: open a terminal and do 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Suntop|PS3> i am going to reboot my dsl  router
<soldats> TylerJGillies, oh really thats cool well i might have to try it then
<soldats> lol
<XiXaQ> andruk, they should.
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3:
<Suntop|PS3> then my wifi
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: ok
<RedHeron> ping: sudo apt-get install esound
<TigranG> Suntop|PS3: Should be one of the first things done ;)
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  i am on many networks. none is answering me
<Suntop|PS3> so i need to quit
<TylerJGillies> soldats: its in one of the ubuntu repos
<andruk> XiXaQ: thanks
<y123h_> help
<gQuig1> Suntop|PS3: could you plug it in directly?
<RedHeron> ping: then do: "shutdown -r now"
<RedHeron> ping: (without the quotes)
<ping> redheron, thanks so much
<byonix> Hi, anyone successfully use gnokii 0.6.14 in feisty
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, so..? Be patient. Do your homework. Ask a good question.
<Suntop|PS3> well no i am going to shut off the firewall in the dsl router too
<RedHeron> That will restart your system, ping...
<gQuig1> that's not gonna help, Sunt....
<RedHeron> just so you aren't unaware of the consequences, okay ping?
<soldats> TylerJGillies, ahh i never even checked it may come in useful in the future thanks for the update on the 30 days thing
<TylerJGillies> soldats: you're welcome
<TylerJGillies> soldats:  it works with world of warcraft
<Utkin> Nihuya sebe narodu
<RedHeron> ping: not a problem.
<Utkin> I from ru
<scorpfromhell> can anybody help me with LTSP?
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  ok
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,  thx
<Utkin> hi
<soldats> TylerJGillies, yea i figured it should seeing as that its kinda real professional but wine also works for WOW
<gQuig1> what should my next step be? Attach a random person to approve it?  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/no-mono-by-default
<astro76> !ru | Utkin
<ubotu> Utkin: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<XiXaQ> Utkin, #ubuntu-ru
<rita> TigranG: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47792/
<TylerJGillies> soldats: oh, that makes sense
<TylerJGillies> never installed WOW or wine
<rita> TigranG: it seems to me like there is no windows at all, whatsoever, and my important files are backed up, but I just want to be able to access windows ingeneral and I wonder if I will be able to.
<gQuig1> Is there a different channel that handles things like blueprints?
<XiXaQ> scorpfromhell, people tend to be frightened by those kinds of questions. You'd have to be pretty sure of yourself to answer yes to it.
<TigranG> rita: It looks like you wiped out your windows partition
<wols> RedHeron: got your new kernel? harddisk now unlocked?
<soldats> TylerJGillies, i had wine for a long time it worked wonders but i dont play comp games anymore so i only used WOW on a frieds comp
<XiXaQ> gQuig1, blueprints are handled on launchpad..?
<mediahunter> ok i am able to get ndiswrapper installed and the driver now i am having issue with modprobe
<Flying-Penguin> Is there a way I can map a mouse key to a keyboard key? I want my MouseButton4 to be seen as CTRL by either all of my apps or just one, or all of X, I don't care.
<mediahunter> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<sunogbaga> rita: sure, you can dual boot
<XiXaQ> gQuig1, I think launchpad has a channel here.
<mediahunter> anyone got any thoughts
<yil> where can i get a german chat
<TylerJGillies> can you run linux on a mac?
<gQuig1> XiXaQ: ah.. thanks
<astro76> !de | yil
<ubotu> yil: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soldats> TylerJGillies, yes
<TigranG> If its intel based, you can cant you?
<rita> Sungbaga: but how would I get to windows? I'm really sorry, but I just do not know much about this at all
<RedHeron> wols: new kernel, unfortunately no unlock
<scorpfromhell> xixaq, how do I send such PMs? Am sorry am coming back to IRC after some 7 years :(
<TylerJGillies> gotcha. i wanna get a mac eventually. never owned one before
<TylerJGillies> mac osx is too bloated
<XiXaQ> scorpfromhell, /msg nick. Don't do it without permission though.
<TigranG> rita: You need to install Windows first and leave a partiton for linux, then when you install linux at the partition part click Manual, not Guided.
<sunogbaga> rita: right now, i dunno if you can go back to windows, unless you do know what you were doing last time u installed ubuntu
<mediahunter> can someone please give a little help
<soldats> TylerJGillies, yes i know but i must tell you thaT  a lot of people have had some minor problems with linux on macs but with some minor configs you shouldbe fine
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: last mac i owned looked like a blue toilet seat
<scorpfromhell> XiXaQ, thanks
<XiXaQ> TigranG, why not guided -- use free space or whatever it sais?
<RedHeron> wols: I'm trying to figure out a brute-force script to toss ASCII characters at it in the password field of hdparm's security erase procedure.
<sunogbaga> rita: you can however reinstall everything... install windows first,. create a partition for ubuntu and install ubuntu there...
<rita> tigrang: does this mean that I need a windows install cd? Furthermore, I can find detailed help on creating a partition?
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: what island are you on?
<wols> RedHeron: use something like python or perl (imho)
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: oahu :)
<TigranG> XiXaQ: The way I do it is just make partitons with the XP cd as I'm installing XP. I haven't done it that way. If its a better way, please tell rita how to do it. I'm not that experienced.
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: i know someone thats named kit that lives on Maui
<scorpfromhell> can somebody tell me how to make a ubuntu desktop connect to a ubuntu LTSP server?
<rita> sungbaga: how does what I was doing at installation time affect my ability to get back to windows? nothing I have on windows matters, just the ability to access it/office
<Skidooo> XiXaQ,   i have installed ssh and i gues iam logged in. what to do now to log into my bot?
<RedHeron> wols: was using Linux script. :-D
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: oh...well i envy them because they have krispy kremes :)
<RedHeron> wols: I don't know perl or python at all.
<perfector> scorpfromhell: ssh
<astro76> scorpfromhell, you might try asking in #edubuntu
<mediahunter> anyone in here able to help me with ndiswrapper
<mediahunter> the modprobe option is not working
<scorpfromhell> astro76, did that, that channel is zzzz :(
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: you envy me too then, cause i live on maui also ;) krispy kreme = da kine
<wols> RedHeron: you don't know bash either. and python is eaier (imho)
<scorpfromhell> perfector, I want GUI
<TylerJGillies> wols: ruby beats python ;)
<soldats> no
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: fresh krispy kremes. nothing better :) whenever i get over there for work, i make a pitstop on the way back to the airport :)
<soldats> i love python
<XiXaQ> Skidooo, why do you keep asking me these questions? I have no idea why you'd want to login using ssh to the local computer. It doesn't make sense to me. If you refuse to read, then I don't understand why you're on irc. It's much faster to simply read the manual.
<soldats> jst my poinion though
 * TylerJGillies is a ruby on rails developer
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: what's your profession?
<soldats> TylerJGillies, hah thats awesome, congrats
<XiXaQ> TylerJGillies, well, Django is really cool I think.
<Skidooo> XiXaQ, k
<h1st0> !rtfm > XiXaQ (Please see the private message from ubotu)
 * TigranG offtopic-ish: but for you programmers, googles paying cash for gnome stuff
<rly> I'm having trouble configuring my sound definitions for the mic in order to speak in skype
<DaFFes> hi guys, i've just bought a notebook asus F3SC and installed Ubuntu 7.10, everything seems to work perfectly, inclusive the webcam, but the sound doesn't function, the self notebook sound and the headphone sound. I've searched for solutions on foruns but couldnt find anything, can anyone help me?
<Flying-Penguin> could anyone point me in the direction of an app or documentation on mapping mouse buttons to keyboard buttons?
<XiXaQ> h1st0, what?
<mediahunter> daffess can i PM i had the same issue
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: network engineer :)
<RedHeron> wols: Any suggestions regarding tutorials?
<wols> XiXaQ: he doesn't like you saying essentially "rtfm" even when yoU#re right
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: like setting them up?
<h1st0> XiXaQ: read the message from ubotu
<wols> RedHeron: do you know any other programming language?
<RedHeron> wols: The only programming I've ever done has been in PHP.
<XiXaQ> h1st0, I read the message. I tried telling him time and time again that I have no idea, and that I have never, ever used eggdrop. I don't understand why I should read the manual, search google, wait in other irc channels for people to respond etc.
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: well depends...setting them up, troubleshooting problems, etc. i live in cisco CLI
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: CLI?
<TigranG> XiXaQ: cause its a bot
<wols> RedHeron: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<xcd> TylerJGillies: command line interface
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: "command line interpreter" when it has to do with cisco
<TylerJGillies> xcd: gotcha
<mediahunter> TigranG can you help me with my modprobe  I get a fatal error when i try to run it
<RedHeron> wols: thx
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I run a script (that is in /etc/init.d) on startup ?
<TigranG> mediahunter: there are a bunch of tutorials for ndiswrapper out there, google it (if you haven't already), but I dont know much about it.
<AnAnt> there was a command that makes symlinks for it in the proper rc?.d/ dirs
<wols> AnAnt: link it to /etc/rc2.d/ starting with S## where ## is a number
<Suntop|PS3> ok
<wols> AnAnt: update-rc.d for example
<Suntop|PS3> whois Suntop|PS3
<AnAnt> wols: yeah, that's it thanks
<DaFFes> mediahunter
<CapitalT> Hi, ntfs-mount-3g is hogging my machine 100%. any ideas why this happened?
<DaFFes> mediahunter freenode is blocking my messages
<XiXaQ> AnAnt, bum (boot-up manager) is also rather cool.
<DaFFes> mediahunter are u reading me?
<Suntop|PS3> ok now i did reboots
<mediahunter> Daffes yes i can see what you are typing
<XiXaQ> daffa, register your nickname, and it won't block them anymore. /nickserv help
<greenman> Hello.  Can someone steer me in the direction of an application list for edubuntu?
<wols> DaFFes: no one is, you are not registered
<rita> Will I have to reinstall windows all together, or can I use a windows boot cd and fix whatever's wrong?
<greenman> I'm trying to see what instant messenger is included
<greenman> and if it can do yahoo messenger protocol
<cafuego> greenman: pidgin, yes.
<inthepit> ma101 help anyone... cant seem to get mine to work correctly on gutsy
<wols> rita: yiz gave windows on your bootmenu?
<wols> *you
<greenman> cafuego: and that's included?  Thanks!
<cafuego> greenman: It speaks yahoo, google (jabber), icq, irc and msn.
<wols> !wireless | inthepit
<ubotu> inthepit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XiXaQ> rita, if the partition still exists, then you can restore the windows bootloader by running fdisk /mbr in windows, or by running booting windows install cd. There is an option there. I don't remember how to get to it though.
<greenman> thanks, I appreciate it
<wols> rita: windows recovery console and "foxmbr" would usually do it
<meng> can anyone help me with my apt-get problem?
<meng> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47793/
<Suntop|PS3> I still cant get it
<rita> wols: what exactly does that mean?
<greenman> quit got what I needed.  Thanks
<wols> rita: what mean?
<wols> oops. "fixmbr" of course
<DaFFes> meng it doesnt looks like its a apt-get problem, because it cant write on cache
<DaFFes> but i'm not sure
<Flying-Penguin> How can I make MouseButton4 interpreted as CTRL instead of MB4?
<rita> wols: sorry, but i don't kno what "fdisk/mbr" is nor what windows recovery consolenot "fixmbr"
<rita> *know
<revilodraw> my sister's (xp) dell 6400 is way louder than my (ubuntu) dell 6400 when playing the same song
<wols> rita: ask ##windows about windows questions. not ubuntu
<[mayh3m]DeadBaby> How come I have no com ports to choose from to use with a usb device for bitpim?
<|Quest|> wols,  my eggdrop bot is not appearing on irc and i cant telnet to it either. but it says its onn .  any clues?
<bullgard4> Rubin: You are right in stating that I can open it and read it. I have done so. 54 lines of high-density code in a language that I only partly understand. What do you understand if somebody talks to you 54 sentences in Chinese?
<soreau> rly: Read your pm
<meng> anyone knows how to solve a write on cache problem?
 * syc_ brb, ke telkom dulu
<kitofhawaii> meng: what specifically is your issue?
<soreau> rly: Oh, I'll have to fix that
<soreau> rly: Anyway, search for flash in about:plugins
<jq`> Has anyone gotten bitpim to work on ubuntu?
<rly> soreau:   the only flahs that appears thjere is macromedia
<meng> <kitofhawaii>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47793/
<soreau> No shockwave?
<rly> soreau: shockwave, that... yes, I'm sorry
<desertc> Consumer Reports reported Americans computer users lost $7 billion (7 BiiiiiiLLION *pinky to mouth* DOLLARS) in last two years due to malware, trojans, spyware, viruses, and zombie bots.  None of which effect your Ubuntu, btw.  :)
<soreau> rly: When you try to play a video that doesn't work, does it link you to the shockwave site to install?
<meng> <kitofhawaii>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47793/
<rly> nope
<rly> soreau:
<rly> nope
<Suntop|PS3_> odd
<soreau> Well that's odd...
<Suntop|PS3_> i cannot get my ifent to work with this thing eitehr but i have give up
<Suntop|PS3_> i will never use java or flash
<tich> has anyone had any problems with ubuntu freezing when playing a 3d game in full screen mode?
<soreau> rly: I don't know then, I have work tomorrow so must sleep now.
<desertc> tich: no...  what graphics driver are you using?
<tich> nvidia
<desertc> hmm!
<desertc> what game?
<jq`> Anyone know how to get my comm ports working? Nothing that uses usb seems to be working on my ubuntu.
<revilodraw> i am running ubuntu and want to dual boot xp... what should i do?
<Daedric> revilodraw, install xp... install ubuntu.
<Daedric> doen.
<Daedric> done*
<Suntop|PS3_> i am sorry guys but i cannot get this thng to work at all
<j1solutions> hello all
<Daedric> hey jq`
<Suntop|PS3_> ident won't work
<Daedric> try doing a "lsusb"
<desertc> !hi | j1solutions
<Suntop|PS3_> or nothing
<ubotu> j1solutions: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rsteele> hi
<j1solutions> thanks ubotu
<kitofhawaii> meng: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400473 did you try the fixes discussed in that link?
<revilodraw> i am already running ubuntu and want to dual boot xp... what should i do?
<rsteele> don't know
<j1solutions> <00====needs help with framebuffer
<jq`> Daedric: Shows just blank devices. Nothing there.
<tich> desertc: it happens with world of padman, assault cube, sauerbraten and it used to happen in nexius.
<tich> and probably a couple others.
<Daedric> jq`, lsmod | grep hci
<jq`> Daedric: What should I be looking for as a result from that?
<linuxbug> revilodraw: look at answer from Daedric
<desertc> tich: Are you using the ubuntu supplied driver?
<revilodraw> linubug; daedric didnt answer my question
<Daedric> jq`, did you get any result ?
<Daedric> revilodraw, IF xp is already installed...
<revilodraw> daedric; its not
<Daedric> you'll have to edit the menu.lst
<desertc> tich: or did you go and try Envy or something
<andruk> revilodraw: you will probably need to install xp over the current ubuntu install (make sure you backup everything you want to keep), then install ubuntu back on the machine
<Daedric> revilodraw, then... shrink ubuntu partition... to gain free space in you hard drive (unpartitioned space)
<jq`> Daedric: It shows ehci_hcd, ohci1394, ieee1394, ohci_hcd, and usbcore
<Daedric> jq`, and USB doesn't work ?
<revilodraw> thanks guys
<jq`> Daedric: Correct.
<linuxbug> Opps , what solution u are looking at by installing XP ? revilodraw
<Daedric> jq`, what device are you trying ?
<inthepit> nothing on the wifi docs... anyone get a ma101 rev b working on gutsy?
<Loof> Heya, anyone know if there is a trick to making compiz work under nvidia (closed source) drivers?
<jq`> Daedric: Cell phone cable to use with bitpim.
<Loof> When I try to activate it all my window decorations go away
<Daedric> jq`, only?
<linuxbug> i have it working ! loof
<tich> desertc: it leaves fullscreen mode and becomes a window but the mouse and sometimes the keyboard are locked up.  i can ctrl+alt+f1-->top to kill it and everything is fine.... i installed the beta from the website.
<Daedric> jq`, try seeing the last lines of /var/log/syslog
<Daedric> jq`, perhaps doind a : dmesg
<linuxbug> but o dont have decorative windows !
<estupendocero> Why doesn't the main system volume actually affect anything? It's not really an issue since there are various and sundry ways to control volume; I've just always been curious.
<desertc> tich: Oh, I have seen that.  Turn off your screensaver
<Daedric> see if ANYTHING related with usb got reported.
<j1solutions> anyone help with a very long booting laptop
<Suntop|PS3_> i will just use my windows box for ident
<desertc> tich: Your computer thinks it is idle
<Loof> window decoration = frame, buttons, etc.
<Loof> the window manager parts
<Daedric> j1solutions, try us... what seems to be the problem ?
<tich> desertc: really!  that is amazing and wonderfully simple.  a thousand thank yous
<desertc> tich: then, when it is closing the game, it sees your mouse and jumps back
<meng> <kitofhawaii>touch step fail
<j1solutions> takes 5 mins to boot gutsy, lots of drive actiivty and black screen.  same machine runs other linuxes fine
<tich> of course that makes sense.
<desertc> tich: Just be sure to come back to #ubuntu and help someone else sometime.
<linuxbug> loof i am using vista theme it working fine !
<desertc> tich: Happy gaming, and have fun.
<jq`> Daedric: Nothing related to usb that I know of. Only something called bcm43xx which I think might be my wireless internet.
<Loof> Hmm
<Daedric> j1solutions, you'll have to boot in a more verbose mode... in a more... text mode... to see whats loading in the moment the hardrive starts working like crazy.
<Daedric> jq`, broadcom ?
<Suntop|PS3_> ok
<Loof> When I turn on 'Extra' visual effects
<Suntop|PS3_> i guess java and flash are out of the question
<j1solutions> how do I turn that on Daedric
<Loof> The window frames go away
<jq`> Daedric: Yeah, but I don't need that to work anyway.
<Loof> do you have 'Extra' turned on?
<Loof> bug
<Suntop|PS3_> i have everything on
<jq`> Daedric: It's wired at all times instead of wireless.
<j1solutions> terminals alt f1 -f 6 arent working either
<linuxbug> loof let me check a sec
<kitofhawaii> meng: you did it with sudo?
<demonotaku> ok im getting confused at this Geubunut has no smb Client :/
<meng> <kitofhawaii>ya
<Daedric> jq`, ok... so... you pluged your cellphone... (btw... what cellphone?) and nothing apeared ? could you please try dmesg | grep usb
<linuxbug> loof i have it turned on !
<linuxbug> it 7.10
<Daedric> and cat /varl/log/syslog | grep usb
<Loof> which driver are you using?
<Suntop|PS3_> i will try tommaroafer work
<Daedric> to see ?
<Loof> 7.10 here
<Suntop|PS3_> now i gfotta take the trash out
<maxsoft> hi all. I've a 'power battery' linked to my pc via SerialPort. Exist a software to control it? thank you.
<Daedric> j1solutions, at boot time... in the ubuntu screen... try pressing alt+f1
<kitofhawaii> Loof: did you install emerald?
<Daedric> maxsoft, whats a power battery ?
<crdlb> kitofhawaii: that's not going to fix anything
<RedHeron> wols: permission to PM something?
<jq`> Daedric: It's an lgvx8500 and I'm doing those commands now. Had to run upstairs and get tortilla chips :P
<maxsoft> Daedric: is a battery.
<Daedric> jq`, np... test it
<j1solutions> Daedric, consoles don't work, like now, they are all 'blank'
<crdlb> Loof: join #compiz-fusion
<linuxbug> nvdia drivers !
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maxsoft> Daedric: to avoid energy power log off.
<Loof> Duh!
<Daedric> maxsoft, called UPS.
<Loof> that fixed it
<Loof> emerald was NOT installed
<maxsoft> Daedric: perfect... it's a minu UPS
<Loof> I did a 7.10 in-place upgrade
<RedHeron> wols: permission to PM 10 lines?
<Loof> I had compiz working before
<linuxbug> ubotu on my card ubuntu 7.10 detected the card and install the pro drivers !
<Daedric> maxsoft, you could google for ubuntu+modelofups
<Chousuke> RedHeron: use pastebin.
<Loof> and 7.10 removed all of those... but never installed emerald :)
<crdlb> Loof: you don't need emerald
<maxsoft> Daedric: perfect thank you :) bye
<Daedric> :)
<RedHeron> Chousuke: pastebin?
<Narissa> has there been any fix for HWCursor in the series 7 drivers for nVidia?  SWCursor is a gaming headache
<Chousuke> !paste
<Loof> crdlb: It solved the problem immediately
<Daedric> !! paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitofhawaii> crdlb: you do if you have the "window decorations" plugin active
<crdlb> Loof: gnome-gnome should have already been installed
<linuxbug> bye all
<Daedric> gnome-gnome ?
<Daedric> :D
<Loof> gnome-gnome??
<Daedric> compiz-gnome*
<crdlb> Loof: that's really odd, I can't see how that's even possible. You didn't even have to restart compiz?
<crdlb> oops lol
<Loof> uhm, nope, it's not installed
<ping> any one have a good idea how to make my x2480 lexmark work
<jq`> Daedric: There is a lot of stuff from both the syslog and dmesg.
<Loof> Well, of course I restarted compiz
<kitofhawaii> Loof: if you have gnome... try alt-f2 "gtk-window-decorator --replace"
<meng> <kitofhawaii>lemme see if the reboot would work
<Daedric> jq`, did you grep ? like dmesg | grep usb ?
<jq`> Daedric: Yes
<Daedric> jq`,
<Daedric> !! paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitofhawaii> Loof: also for future reference, #compiz-fusion for help :)
<Daedric> put it all there!
<j1solutions> here is the message i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47794/
<Loof> If both compiz-gnome AND emerald are installed... which will it prefer?
<Daedric> and give us the link
<crdlb> Loof: emerald
<jq`> Daedric: Ok :)
<Daedric> j1solutions, not funny
<Daedric> :D
<crdlb> Loof: make sure that the "compiz" package is installed
<Loof> Ok, much better
<j1solutions> sorry, just testing wastebin
<Loof> compiz is installed
<Loof> it removed emerald as part of the 7.10 upgrade
<wols> RedHeron: use a pastebin
<Loof> but it didn't install compiz-gnome
<Loof> so I was stuck somewhere in between
<RedHeron> wols: permission to PM the pastebin URL?
<jq`> Daedric: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47796
<Loof> that was an easy fix
<wols> k
<Narissa> has there been any fix for HWCursor in the series 7 drivers for nVidia?  right now I am forced to use Software cursor which causes ogl graphical issues
<x_> what's the terminal command for auto Num . pad keys ON in linux startup ?!
<ping> any one know of drivers for a lexmark  x2480 it would be extremely helpful
<Loof> Ok, next question... cpudyn/cpufreq are never upping the freq. on my speedstep based throttling
<Loof> They stay at the 'low' speed no matter what the load
<uCHobby> Hello all.. I'm a newbie.. Learning Linux with Debian on VMPlayer
<Daedric> jq`, try this!! unplug the device... wait some seconds.. and replug back in... and... dmesg | grep usb
<wols> hanzou: what driver version?
<Daedric> see if something new showed up
<jq`> Daedric: Ok.
<wols> RedHeron: k
<x_>  what's the terminal command for auto Num . pad keys ON in linux startup ?!
<RedHeron> wols: Not sure what to do from there, since I've been Googling for 30 hours now and starting to exhaust possibilities... and that URL you gave me timed out.
<jq`> Daedric: Nothing new :/
<meng> <kitofhawaii> touch now says the directories are not directories
<Daedric> jq`, damn... in windows works fine ?
<RedHeron> wols: I meant the pythonwiki tutorial.
<jq`> Daedric: In the past yes. But I haven't used windows in a while.
<Daedric> jq`, even if unkown...
<Daedric> something must have poped in dmesg
<wols> RedHeron: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/Programmers?highlight=%28BeginnersGuide%2F%29
<Daedric> can you try a pen drive ?
<Daedric> usb drive?
<kitofhawaii> meng: can you try touching just one of them?
<wols> RedHeron: and since you aren't identified to services, you cannot /PM other people so I didn't get anything
<RedHeron> wols: that one's working. :-)
<Loof> Wow, no response on the CPU issue :>
<jq`> Daedric: My dad may have one laying around. I'll see. Is there anything I'd need to install for comm ports to work?
<Loof> Oh well, I had high hopes after how easy the compiz issue was :)
<Daedric> jq`, usb is pretty... working out of the box.
<Daedric> normally...
<demonotaku> ok im getting completely baffled at this
<Daedric> that type of problem... hasn't happend in years...
<Loof> One last _ODD_ question... Any way to edit a windows 'registry' from inside of Linux?
<demonotaku> regurlar ubuntu didn't have this problem
<Daedric> much less in ubuntu.
<j1solutions> daedric, will you take a look at /var/log/messages
<j1solutions> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47797/
<Daedric> j1solutions, past it
<alan_> hey guys, im trying to install deskbar applet yet i get this message "could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied)
<alan_> how can i get around this
<Daedric> j1solutions, is the hardrive still working crazy ?
<j1solutions> now, no
<Daedric> messages seems clean
<jq`> Daedric: USB Stick did not work.
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/etc/acpi$ ./sleep.sh force; + . /etc/default/acpi-support; ++ ACPI_SLEEP=true." What does the '++' mean?
<j1solutions> on boot there is lots of actiivty though
<Daedric> jq`, did you dmesg'ed ?
<jq`> Daedric: Yes, and nothing has showed up.
<Daedric> j1solutions, did you try the alt+f1 tech ?
<Daedric> jq`, ok
<Daedric> what computer is it ?
<j1solutions> ibm t40 shrinkpad
<jq`> Daedric: HP Pavilion zv5000
<Daedric> O.o
<Daedric> o.O
<Daedric> that ODD
<Chumby> i have 2 screens connected - how do i set up the second?
<Daedric> have you tried other usb ports ?
<RedHeron> wols: get it that time?
<Daedric> C20H25N3O
<jq`> Daedric: Tried all 3.
<Daedric> jq`, i'm :O
<Daedric> can't think very well now... 8am here.
<jq`> Lol. Up all night?
<Chumby> the first screen works fine - there is only one section devices in the xorg file
<j1solutions> Daedric, what about the deskbar thing, is it indexing or something
<Daedric> j1solutions, beats me... the confusion is.. DURING BOOT
<meng> <kitofhawaii>things turned out well, i think
<j1solutions> Daedric, i'll go do the alt f1 thing and come back
<wols> RedHeron: yes
<j1solutions> yesh, during boot
<meng> package finally installed
<meng> <kitofhawaii>thanks
<Daedric> jq`, i've just dmesg | grep usb here... its exactly EQUAL to yours...
<y123h_> redhat-cluster-suite
<j1solutions> i'll be back
<Daedric> j1solutions, ok
<kitofhawaii> meng: all well now?
<y123h_>  Try /join #<channel>
<alan_> guys what should i do to correct the following "could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (!3 permission denied) unable to lock admin directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root
<j1solutions> /sbin/shutdown -r now jackass
<RedHeron> wols: Hitachi claimed that their drives never had a master password, contrary to the output.
<alan_> i have no idea
<jq`> Daedric: I donno :/ Maybe I should install the new fancy ubuntu I got in the mail the other day.
<Daedric> alan_, close synaptic
<Daedric> jq`, whats your ubuntu ?
<Daedric> 7.04 ?
<jq`> Daedric: Not sure? Is there a command that I can type to see?
<Daedric> jq`, w8
<CosMiC_> HI @ ALL
<jq`> Oh man, it came with stickers in the mail this time?!
<kitofhawaii> CosMiC_: hello :) caps @ off :)
<CosMiC_> kitofhawaii: Ahoi, gebongt
<Daedric> jq`, came with stickers the last 3 times...
<Daedric> cat /etclsb-release
<Daedric> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Daedric> do it...
<alan_> daedric, i just quit synaptic package manager and still same eror
<jq`> Daedric: Well then I guess I have a really old version than :P
<Daedric> alan_, lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Daedric> try it
<pippo> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/etc/acpi$ ./sleep.sh force; + . /etc/default/acpi-support; ++ ACPI_SLEEP=true." What does the '++' mean?
<Daedric> it will tell you wich process has a lock on the given file.
<pippo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jq`> Daedric: No such file or directory
<Daedric> jq`, really ?
<jq`> Daedric: Would I lie to you?
<jq`> :P
<Daedric> notice jq` cat lsb-release
<Daedric> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Daedric> DISTRIB_RELEASE=7.10
<Daedric> DISTRIB_CODENAME=gutsy
<Daedric> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.10"
<Daedric> damn
<Daedric> sorry
<soldats> Daedric, he may need to sudo it
<Daedric> soldats, not to read :)
<Daedric> at least... i'm not root
<mRED> hey guys
<xTheGoat121x> Might as well ask again.
<jq`> soldats: sudo just made the window close on me :P
<Daedric> 644
<Suntop|PS3> i have given up
<alan_> daedric, still not working
<Daedric> jq`, your installation is probably foobar...
<mRED> can u temme if theres an equivalent to this in Ubuntu http://www.hybridgeotools.com/html/3d_route_builder.html
<soldats> jq`, wierd that it soed that
<soldats> does
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here know how I can change the colors of my volume popup?
<Daedric> alan_, what ?lsof didn't give you anything ?
<N4rissa> Is there a solution to get HWCursor functioning on gutsy with an nVidia card?
<jq`> Daedric: I'm prob running like 5.04 lol I didn't get stickers when I got the current in the mail it was a while ago. And if they've done it for the last 3 times then I'm far behind.
<peppot> hi. I've installed the ubuntu live cd to my usb mem stick, according to http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar ... and I'm wondering, is the idea that I'll do an install onto the ext2 partition, or do I continue using the "persistent" live session?
<Daedric> jq`, in ubuntu... 05.04 means April 2005
<Daedric> last realeas was 7.10... October 2007
<Daedric> you're WAY behind fella :D
<peppot> because I have the casper-rw drive, but I don't have any permissions to write to it, etc, and applications are installed onto "liveusb".
<peppot>  any clues?
<jq`> Daedric: I'm going to pop in that new pretty cd with new pretty people on it and see what happens.
<mRED> hello ! any solutions please
<Daedric> jq`, good... good luck :D
<kitofhawaii> jq': i'd say backup first :)
<mRED> need a linux alternative to this http://www.hybridgeotools.com/html/3d_route_builder.html
<ping> peppot no you want to install but should do some research first on the partitions to make i have three one for my boot one for my swap and one for every thing else
<alan_> daedric, is there a way i can get rid of synaptic if i don't need it
<ping> it runs so much faster installed obviously
<jq`> kitofhawaii: I have nothing to backup. Just like my internet favs which I don't need. I don't do much on the computer.
<pippo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<peppot> ping: well, this is supposed to run off the usb mem. there is already a ready-made ext2 partition, and I'm wondering if I'm supposed to do a proper install on it. that guide does not detail this.
<kitofhawaii> jq': just a standard disclaimer i toss in :)
<jq`> This is awesome. The cd is just going chickavrrrrrrr chickavrrrrrrr chickavrrrrrrr
<vgermrk> is there a "rsync"-like way to sync with a ftp-server?
<jq`> Thats my best I could do with typing out the sound.
<N4rissa> Is there a solution to get HWCursor functioning on gutsy with an nVidia card?
<jq`> Maybe it's because of the tortilla chip stuff all over my hands :P
<Suntop|PS3> ....
<ping> peppot so you are running off a usb port that's got to be inconvient
<peppot> ping, that's the entire point, this system is to be used at a shared computer.
<ping> oh well if you are on a shared com then it makes sense
<ping> so what partition is it running on in the external memory right now?
<G3v3r> can someone recommend an openvpn client?
<peppot> anyhow, is there anyone with experience with putting a livecd on a usb memory stick (according to http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar )? I'm confused about if I should do the install onto "casper-rw" or not
<peppot> ping: that guide sets up a 750mb partition where the livecd is "copied" onto, and another ext2 partition with the rest of the system...
<G3v3r> I tried Kvpnc but don't really like it
<kitofhawaii> G3v3r: what type of vpn are you trying to connect to?
<G3v3r> openvpn
<peppot> 'cause right now there's 34MB free on the "liveusb" partition
<N4rissa> Is there a solution to get HWCursor functioning on gutsy with an nVidia card?
<Stevethepirate> Morning
<mikess> anyone tell me what version of alsa Hardy has?
<mikess> Anyone using Hardy?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: yar
<kitofhawaii> G3v3r: i'm sorry...i only work with cisco vpn
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: make/give me a Cisco switch admin password resetter/cracker..
<Stevethepirate> i've forgotten the one for here :9
<kitofhawaii> steven_Office: for recreational use? o.O
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: Well.
<Stevethepirate> the one at the office here
<Stevethepirate> is designed to route for single server
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: why not just reset the password?
<Stevethepirate> .... how?
<Stevethepirate> thats what i'm saying
<N4rissa> I am not being critical here, but I have asked this question regarding the nvidia drivers and ubuntu 20 ish times.  my result has been immediate silence, not even a common curtosy of a no.  I know I can't be the only nvidia user on there, so I ask what is the problem?  why is this the responce I get?
<Stevethepirate> N4rissa: people come and go.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: it's a bit offtopic here :) but you have to break the boot cycle (depends on the device) and then reset it from rommon
<Stevethepirate> I've spammed a problem for 10 hours before someone helped me fix it.
<desertc> N4rissa: What in the world is HWcursor ?
<N4rissa> I apologize this problem just crustrates me to no end.
<bazhang> what is hwcursor?
<N4rissa> desertc: it's an option in xorg.conf that chooses between your hardware rendering your cursor for your mouse or the software
<N4rissa> the difference is that using software cursor around ogl with screw it up pretty bad
<bazhang> what's ogl
<N4rissa> Open GL
<bazhang> what are you trying to do that the software wont allow?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: if you want to know how for a specific device, just pm me and i'll explain/breakdown the pw crack routine
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: okay. i'll do it when i return to work.
<Stevethepirate> After holidays
<Stevethepirate> But essentially, it uses the same password as part of the firewall and proxy.
<N4rissa> bazhag: me???
<Stevethepirate> So i'd like a way to -get- the password.
<Stevethepirate> Not just reset it.
<bazhang> yes narissa
<RedHeron> Okay... need another tactic.
<N4rissa> bazhang: use my mouse cursor in Open GL applications
<kitofhawaii> steven_Office: if pw-encryption service module was enabled on them, the enable pw is uncrackable (one way encryption) but it's 50/50 whether someone turned that on
<anathematic> what is a good ftp server for ubuntu server? :)
<bazhang> which ones N4rissa
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: sorry...steve: is obviously resolving to someone else :)
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: well. One way encrpytion is not uncrackable.
<Stevethepirate> Windows uses one way encrpytion
<Stevethepirate> For example.
<Stevethepirate> And it can be cracked with rainbow tables in < 10 mins.
<N4rissa> bazhang: my desktop is a start, without the xorg.conf being told to use software I have no mouse cursor or just a distorted block of color.  Most OGL games
<bazhang> N4rissa: is this some special mouse? or a problem with your video card?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: yes, but that's not backed by md5 hardware...unless you rip the rom out i suppose
<N4rissa> bazhang: video, the mouse is just a plain old 3 button mouse
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: well, one could just manually try brute for it.
<N4rissa> bazhang: it seems to be rooted in Ubuntu
<bazhang> N4rissa: what video card, what computer, how old, how much vram
<N4rissa> bazhang: nVidia GeForce 7300 GT, home built, less than a year old, 512 AGP 8x
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: aye. but more than likely you have a type 7 password (those are crackable) that's the same as the enable pw, or the service-mod was never turned on (unless someone was uber-security conscious)
<wols> N4rissa: which driver version?
<adughep> hi all
<bazhang> N4rissa: I have a similar card, though only 256MB vram--could it be that the drivers don't support that card yet?
<N4rissa> wols: 100.14.19
<Zeddie> has anybody had the console not work with x1600 mobility radeons?
<Zeddie> I just get a black screen for the console
<Zeddie> yet in X it works fine
<N4rissa> bazhang: they are supported
<RedHeron> wols: new data at the bottom: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47798/
<adughep> i have a problem in ubuntu 6.10
<adughep> i cant use comma characters in bash version 3.11
<anathematic> does anyone know a good ftp server?
<bazhang> N4rissa: what does it say in the monitor settings for card and driver? something like nv and nvidia?
<adughep> find -name ´*file*´ does not work
<N4rissa> bazhang: nvidia on the card,
<adughep> so the above command was typed using the key near the big enter
<adughep> andit does not work like other distro
<slytherin> please tell me how to get access to all the folders of hfsplus drive of Mac OS X from Ubuntu
<adughep> is there some special charset set
<RedHeron> anathematic: sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd pureadmin
<anathematic> RedHeron: lol thanks very direct answer
<bazhang> N4rissa: what about the driver? nvidia for the card and nv for the driver?
<adughep> anathematic, or use vsftpd
<Stevethepirate> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<noiesmo> N4rissa, check file /etc/X11/xorg.conf make sure it says nvidia not nv under Section Device Driver
<Stevethepirate> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !ftp-server
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<RedHeron> vsftpd is more difficult to administer, though starts out in a nearly-locked mode.
<N4rissa> noiesmo: it's nvidia
<perfector> RedHeron: wht do u thing abt proftp
<perfector> ??
<Box|UK> managed to crash my system  last night after trying to install ati drivers recovered by typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still have problem with driver
<bazhang> N4rissa: my card is listed as nv and my driver is listed as nvidia--sounds like there is an issue with xorg
<adughep> so does any one knows why comma character does not from a terminal work in ubuntu 6.10
<adughep> find -name ´*foo*´ does not work
<slytherin> Box|UK: ati drivers form where? and which card?
<RedHeron> adughep: try: find / | grep foo
<Box|UK> xpress 200 onboard ati
<noiesmo> N4rissa, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log see if its complaining about mismatch modules
<Stevethepirate> Is there a way, or does ubuntu automatically use Turbocache?
<adughep> RedHeron, yes but i want to use comma i know the specifi fodler wher it might be / is just too much
<Box|UK> installed through restricted driver
<desertc> Turbocache?
<RedHeron> adughep: find /path/to/folder | grep foo
<Stevethepirate> Box|UK: was that at me?
<perfector> im trying to setup dnsmasq as a caching nameserver and its just not working
<Stevethepirate> Well, installing nvidia restricted driver should enable it? Right?
<RedHeron> perfector: proftp... dunno.
<slytherin> Box|UK: ok. so what is problem exactly now?
<noiesmo> N4rissa, how did you install nvidia driver thru apt-get or from nvidia.com
<adughep> RedHeron, ah yes that works too :D ..but i am more interesting in using comma for other things
<adughep> so i want to make it worked fine
<Box|UK> stew slytherin  asked the question but your more than welcome to jump in
<RedHeron> adughep, comma?
<N4rissa> noiesmo: no complaints
<desertc> What's with everyone wanting these very unique hardware solutions working in Ubuntu by default?
<adughep> RedHeron, the key near the big Enter
<Box|UK> slytherin,  i have managed to configure screen resoloution but  for 3d effects i think i need a new card
<noiesmo> N4rissa, what excatly is the problem your having agian
<desertc> There's a guy in the forums who wants to know why his guitar amp software isn't working...
<adughep> this is what i type is ´  or ¨
<desertc> Why would you need software for an amp, anyway?
<RedHeron> adughep: I see tick and umlaut
<anathematic> what's a good irc server for ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> ngircd is quite nice
<Box|UK> typed fglrxinfo and the ati driver is set up there
<adughep> RedHeron, yes are on thesame key
<RedHeron> anathematic: I use unreal
<N4rissa> noiesmo: that unless specified in xorg.conf to SWCursor, I have no mouse cursor.  the problem with SWCursor is it screws up OGL rendering of the cursor
<bazhang> N4rissa: I think noiesmo has it right--where did you install the drivers from?
<slytherin> Box|UK: No. you just need to be patient. Perhaps the support for your card is not good enough and it will improve eventually
<Stevethepirate> I use it at university for our server... +/- 1000 people.
<Stevethepirate> !irc-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<N4rissa> bazhang: nVidia site
<adughep> i forgot the English spell for them
<RedHeron> adughep: not on my keyboard! (US)
<Box|UK> slytherin,  thanks for help
<kitofhawaii> desertc: possibly for software based effects processing...and yes that's an odd request (in that case...i'd be using what the hardware supports)
<n00bie> does anyone here use  moc (music on console)?  how can i make it play aac-files ?
<desertc> Box|UK: Did you check on the Ubuntu Forums for people having the same problem?
<RedHeron> anathematic: permission to PM?
<anathematic> RedHeron: i might give it a try
<bazhang> N4rissa: I got mine from the repos , and everything works great 3d, open gl, etc
<Stevethepirate> Is Dell Wireless 1390 802.11b/g Mini-card supported in ubuntu?
<anathematic> RedHeron: sure
<adughep> RedHeron, LANG=en_US.UTF-8 is LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<desertc> Stevethepirate: What chipset does the wireless use?
<bazhang> Stevethepirate: do you have ubuntu installed atm?
<Box|UK> yea some had a lot of success others less fortunate  ill tweak some more now i know how to  backdate the driver :)
<noiesmo> N4rissa, i would recommend uninstall nvidia.com site and use restricted repo for ubuntu version
<adughep> this key ´ should be orizontal
<Stevethepirate> desertc: no clue.. looking at this laptop online..
<N4rissa> noiesmoL got a link with the steps
<noiesmo> N4rissa, as bazhang said no problems and same here
<Stevethepirate> bazhang: naught..
<noiesmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<S6Returns> hi..can anyone help me with flashplayer stuff in ubuntu gutsy...adobe says it doesnt support x86_64 architecture
<bazhang> Stevethepirate: best to get something with intel wireless (if you want guaranteed out of the box wireless) preferably internal and the 3945abg
<N4rissa> I'll give it a shot guys and pray like all heck
<adughep>         and the commas ¨ should be bigger as even find -name ¨*foo*¨ does not work
<Stevethepirate> bazhang: if its broadcom wireless, is that a probleM/
<Stevethepirate> ?
<bazhang> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bazhang> S6Returns:
<speedhunt3r> how/where do i install a set of downloaded icons?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 looks like it's supported by ndiswrapper
<bazhang> Stevethepirate: not always
<Stevethepirate> hmm.. okay. thats good then.
<LimCore> Kipina is an application that fails to star up in Ubuntu. For over half-year so far.... Anyone gone fix that bug?
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kipina/+bug/95842
<Stevethepirate> Wish that flipping dell would let me get ubuntu preinstalled..
<Stevethepirate> would save -soo- much money.
<Box|UK> ahhhh its to do with the rendering ill read some more  looks like everythings set up apart from rendering
<N4rissa> and again thank you for teh start
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: you can, but the pickings are slim
<Stevethepirate> "The pickings"?
<N4rissa> and jsut so you guys know, deep in the forums is a thread saying that this is not an uncommon problem and it's being "investigated"
<LimCore> does ubuntu have some "boss" that can get things running?
<bazhang> Stevethepirate: which dell laptop?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: for laptops they only offer the inspiron 1420 N with ubuntu
<adughep> RedHeron, so do you know why the above cant work here
<bazhang> LimCore: yeah, you and us :}
<RedHeron> Why what above?
<LimCore> bazhang: we have application that is broken for half year - doesnt start... how to fix it
<LimCore> either kick it out or fix it
<adughep> find -name ¨*foo*¨
<adughep> this dont work
<bazhang> LimCore: broken? what app? what versionof ubuntu?
<adughep> and the file is there as find /path/to/foo | grep foo works
<LimCore> http://kipina.sourceforge.net/  <-- seems to be discontinuued
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: 14" screen, so i mean it's not like the pick of the litter laptops
<LimCore> bazhang:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kipina/+bug/95842
<desertc> LimCore: You can buy technical support, otherwise you're expected to get involved to fix the code.
<bazhang> LimCore: what does it do?
<LimCore> bazhang:  follow either of the links
<bazhang> Stevethepirate: what laptop are you thinking of getting--best to do some research on teh google before settling on one
<Stevethepirate> bazhang: inspiron 1520
<bazhang> LimCore: just tell me
<Stevethepirate> www.dell.co.za doesn't have a 1420 option..
<LimCore> bazhang: training log
<desertc> Kipina is a free training log software for athletes to log their physical activities.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577469&highlight=1520 Stevethepirate
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: be back in a sec.. toile.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: maybe it's only a US option... http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x
<Stevethepirate> *+t
<Stevethepirate> yeah.. that would suck.
<desertc> This is a universe package, so expect the fix to come from the original developer
<speedhunt3r> how do i install downloaded icons?
<kane77> hi... what program can I use to convert video (divx, xvid or such) into a dvd?
<desertc> kane77: I just read a great article about that!
<desertc> kane77: let me find it... *rummages around*
<kane77> desertc, great...
<desertc> kane77: http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/12/recording-a-dvd-of-your-own
<desertc> Is that what you want?
<PeterPan_> in windows you can type a symbol by holding alt and presing any number like  ali + 5589   and then release it.  after releasing the alt button. a sign/symbol appears.   i can not do this in linux. any way to do it?
<kane77> desertc, thanx, yes that's pretty much it
<bazhang> Stevethepirate: the 3945wireless is an option on that computer--from the link you gave
<desertc> PeterPan_: Use they keyboard settings
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. my dsl connection randomly drops every few hours. does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<slytherin> kane77: use devede
<desertc> DrUnKnMuNkY: call your isp ?
<PeterPan_> desertc: where in. how?
<kane77> slytherin, okay.. I'll try it
<fx|RabBit> hi all!
<kitofhawaii> DrUnKnMuNkY: verify your lease length for one...do a manual "sudo dhclient <yourinterface>" and see how long the lease is
<fx|RabBit> what can i use to print to a pdf ducument?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> desertc: i think this is more of an issue with the software used for the connection or the configuration of the connection. i've called them but they don't seem to know too much about linux even though they try to be helpful.
<fx|RabBit> print to pdf/conver open office ducument to a pdf...?
<kitofhawaii> DrUnKnMuNkY: are you using a dsl router between you and the modem?
<speedhunt3r> exit
<desertc> DrUnKnMuNkY: How is there "software" for the connection?  You mean TCP/IP ?
 * RedHeron idles for sleep.
<kitofhawaii> desertc: it's possible...the modem could be misinterpreting the dhcp lease renew (assuming it's being issued at all)
<rafael__> hello
<rafael__> if i have many versions o j2se installed, how can i choose
<rafael__> what i want to run ?
<russ> anyone know how to get cam to work in kopete?
<rafael__> please someone
<noiesmo> rafael__, update-java-alternatives i thinks
<rafael__> let me see
<fx|RabBit> what software du i use to print to a pdf document instead of to a printer?
<rafael__> noiesmo, no =(
<bazhang> fx|RabBit: in open office?
<fx|RabBit> yes
<fx|RabBit> bazhang: yes
<russ> hello.  I was wondering if someone could help... i am trying to get a cam to run in kopete for both msn and yahoo, does anyone have any suggestions?
<erUSUL> fx|RabBit: install cups-pdf and add a "pdf printer" in System>Admin>Printers
<fx|RabBit> awesome, thanx!
<mEck0> dual monitors is working for me know, though my external TFT-screen is blurred. I think that it's because the update frequency is 60Hz instead of 75Hz? can you check? http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotterminalqy0.png  it's a 19" TFT with max res. 1280x1024@75hz, and my laptops max is 1280x800@60Hz. Is is what xrandr is showing=
<rafael__> noiesmo, do u know where i can find th j2se 1.5 ?
<mosno> does nvidia non-free driver "whitescreen" on anywone when logging out of the 2nd logged in Gnome user and returning to the 1st?
<erUSUL> fx|RabBit: also openoffice exports directly to pdf no need to have any extar software
<bazhang> fx|RabBit: export as pdf then open it up and print doesn't work?
<mosno> i'm getting a whitescreen
<kitofhawaii> DrUnKnMuNkY: did you get the lease length?
<kane77> what filesystem settings should I use when I'm burning video DVD in k3b?
<CroX> How can I set my SVN server daemon to start when the machine starts?
<erUSUL> rafael__: sudo upadate-alernatives --config java
<DrUnKnMuNkY> kitofhawaii: it doesn't renew a lease when i use dhclient. the computer uses the pppoeconf script (pon dsl-provider) to connect as recommended at the link ubuto provides with !dsl. all i know is what i see in /var/log/messages. i think i may have just killed my connection by trying the sudo dhclient ppp0
<desertc> kane77: You aren't following that guide I gave you, are you?
<russ> hello.  I was wondering if someone could help... i am trying to get a cam to run in kopete for both msn and yahoo, does anyone have any suggestions?
<rafael__> thank u
<noiesmo> rafael__, the package is sun-j2re1.5
<rafael__> =)
<erUSUL> noiesmo: rafael__ sun-java6-jre
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kane77> desertc, I am, but I also have a already made dvd (VIDEO_TS) that I need to burn
<rafael__> noiesmo, thanks all
<PeterPan_> in windows you can type a symbol by holding alt and presing any number like  ali + 5589   and then release it.  after releasing the alt button. a sign/symbol appears.   i can not do this in linux. any way to do it?
<desertc> russ: Sorry, kapete is not a default application, you may want to check the forums or google
<kitofhawaii> DrUnKnMuNkY: i would suggest using a dsl router between you and the dsl modem. pppoe can be hit or miss imo
<desertc> kane77: Oh, just use the gnome default application to burn the directories
<russ> desertc, thanks mate, will do
<kane77> desertc, okay.. thanx
<astro76> russ, try #kubuntu
<desertc> kane77: it says that at the bottom of the article, I think
<russ> astro76, thanks
<rafael__> erUSUL, if i install the sun-java6 can i remove the j2se 1.4 ?
<wols> rafael__: yes
<DrUnKnMuNkY> kitofhawaii: that's what i've considered doing. any idea how easy it would be to change all my shorewall rules to accomodate that?
<passbe> crweb:  no luck all day 2day, i think its just not going to happen
<rafael__> wols, so.. why this new java is not the default in the installation ?
<ScriptDevil> anyone, i am getting only 2 workspaces at the most. How do i increase it to 4?
<rxKaffee> any reason not to delete /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb ?
<rafael__> =\
<noiesmo> rxKaffee, no
<noiesmo> rxKaffee, apt-get clean does it
<rafael__> rxKaffee, maybe u will not able to use aptoncd later
<rafael__> noiesmo, aptoncd doesnt need the cache ?
<scorpfromhell> aptoncd needs the cache
<rafael__> erUSUL, too big =) thank u
<kitofhawaii> DrUnKnMuNkY: would it be necessary to remove the rules? honestly anyway if you're behind a dsl router, most of your software firewall rules can go away unless you do port mapping on the router
<noiesmo> rafael__, if you got plenty space leave it other wise you can clear it
<rxKaffee> great :D thanks guys!
<rafael__> noiesmo, yes. but u can make an aptoncd before to clean the cache
<rafael__> noiesmo, i dont use aptoncd anyway :) last time i tried i hava a bad experience
<adughep> how can i change the   keyboard layout in ubuntu
<noiesmo> rafael__, if you want
<noiesmo> rafael__, :)
<DrUnKnMuNkY> kitofhawaii: i'll see what i can figure out. thanks
<rafael__> noiesmo, problems with skype, and everythings required the CD.. so i gave up .. now i hate aptoncd lol
<noiesmo> rafael__, lol, i suppose if no fast internet access could be handy
<onats> what's the command to copy files from ssh to my local directories, while i'm browsing the remote pc?
<rafael__> noiesmo, my internet is too slow. but i preffer to install everything again when i creat new label.. aptoncd is not to me.. =)
<desertc> kitofhawaii: Are you in Hawaii ?
<adughep> onats, scp
<kitofhawaii> DrUnKnMuNkY: good luck :) linux or not, i'd never stick a box directly on the internet (sure it works, but why tempt fate?) :)
<kitofhawaii> desertc: yes, oahu :)
<ScriptDevil> i am able to get only 2 workspaces on compiz+gnome. How do i increase it to 4
<onats> adughep, thanks
<desertc> kitofhawaii: The Ubuntu Local Community teams are looking for someone to lead a state team there.
<onats> adughep, so i shouldn't be connected?
<onats> i need to be able to copy out a file, while i'm connected to an ssh session to another machine... how do i do that?
<adughep> no need scp connects using ssh protocol and fetch the files
<chazco> Hi.. how can I associate a file types (.doc, .tmd and quite a few others) with an application on Ubuntu? I'd also like to be able to set an icon for the types that are unable to generate previews if possible (based on extension i'd expect)
<desertc> kitofhawaii: Check with the good folks in #ubuntu-us about it, when it is not so late...
<adughep> ssh you use to see the files and do other things on remote server
<kitofhawaii> desertc: hmmn...that does sound like fun :) i'll check it out :)
<Eric2> what do you say
<onats> so is there anyway i can do it while i'm connected?
<desertc> night!
<kane77> ScriptDevil, have you got compizconfig installed?
<adughep> onats, yes try it man scp
<dooglus> just booted gutsy.  it tells me there are updates.  I let it apply them, and it tells me there's a "404 Not Found" error.  Are there updates or not?
<onats> adughep, ayt. tnx
<dooglus> "W: Failed to fetch http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo2-dev_1.4.10-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb"
<adughep> how can i change the   keyboard layout in ubuntu 6.10 ???
<dooglus> adughep: the key tops should just lift off
<Fjodor> Hey, does anyone know why compizconfig-settings-manager isn't backported, when the other compiz-stuff is?
<lynucs> after looking at the folliwing screenshot, maybe someone could say, why the mozilla-firefox-adblock isn't working in my iceape? I guess it isn't normal, that the adblock need write grants in the browser dir??
<lynucs> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6199/screenshotzt4.png
<bazhang> adughep: amd?
<adughep>  amd ?
<bazhang> cpu
<adughep> why this matters ?
<bazhang> bug with amd
<adughep> is an Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz
<PeterPan_> i have paswords with these chars from windows
<PeterPan_> adughep:
<PeterPan_> ^
<dooglus> adughep: run gnome-keyboard-properties ?
<bazhang> http://blog.dotkam.com/2007/06/25/custom-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-or-just-linux/ adughep
<adughep> dooglus, bazhang ok thanks
<bazhang> no worries :}
<adughep> bazhang, also other question .. how i configure alsa for a user
<adughep> alsamixer as root is ok
<adughep> but as user sais snd_ctl no device
<bazhang> adughep: no idea, sorry
<CroX> How do I make something autostart? I have put a scrip file in /etc/init.d/ but it's not automatically run at boot.
<adughep> and if i run /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<adughep> then start
<wols> CroX: man update-rc.d
<dooglus> CroX: link it from /etc/rcS.d
<adughep> the alsa-utils just mute my sound
<adughep> even if i saved it fine with alsactl store before
<CroX> wols, dooglus: Thanks, I'll check that out.
<CroX> dooglus: ln -s script.sh /etc/rcS.d ?
<Stylee> is ther a way to colaps evolution in information bar?
<white_eagle> hello, i can't run the original xchat, whenever i try to start it nothing shows up!
<white_eagle> i'm running the gnome version of xchat
<dooglus> CroX: actually, I'm not sure...  I thought that's what I was using, but I'm not.  I have:
<dooglus> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 Oct 24 23:35 /etc/rc2.d/S99chris -> ../init.d/chris
<CroX> dooglus: That's init2 and that'll run at boot?
<dooglus> CroX: your ln -s command doesn't look right.  the first argument should have some /'s in it
<Box|UK>  fglrxinfo  Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Box|UK> Warning, xpress200 detected.
<Box|UK> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<dooglus> CroX: that'll run when you enter runlevel 2
<\`slushpuppy`\> hi, is there a way to make ubuntu boot from different driver files?
<Box|UK> grrr getting somewhere yet nowhere
<dooglus> CroX: I'm guessing that's the default runlevel.  CroX: type "runlevel" to find out
<CroX> I'm at 2.
<CroX> dooglus: Alright, I'll try placing a link there then. Thanks!
<dooglus> CroX: right.  so it'll run at boot then...
<dooglus> CroX: the link has to have a name like mine 'S99foo' - S for Start, <nn> for the order to run things, and a name without dots
<CroX> dooglus: Ahh. Yeah, I notice the names in there now.
<Box|UK> help .... in restricted drivers it says Ati acccelarated graphics card Enabled but not in use i cant turn it on
<mEck0> what and exacly where do I write to change my monitors update freq. to 75Hz? my dual monitors are working now, though the external TFT are running on 60Hz which makes the picture blurry :(
<Zemp_> I have a problem with gusty, when I select the ubuntu option from grub, it says "starting up" and gives me a blank screen for a few minutes and then shows the gnome login screen.. What could be the problem?
<mojito_> Zemp_, try doing ctrl+alt+f1 during this "black screen"
<mojito_> it should make it go faster...
<mojito_> in order to get rid of this annoyance, i found that running startup-manager and saving the config fixes this
<PeterPan_> in windows you can type a symbol by holding alt and presing any number like  ali + 5589   and then release it.  after releasing the alt button. a sign/symbol appears.   i can not do this in linux. any way to do it?
<Devyll> I'm at work and I need to conenct via Remote Desktop Connection to my home PC (I have windows on both my laptop and PC) . MY home PC is on a LAN under my UBUNTU SERVER . How can I forward RDP port on UBUNTU gateway to the specified lan ip (ip of my home pc) ?
<qwertyz> server irc.tin.it
<in-pinko> all sleeping?
<Zemp_> looks like it
<Jaymac> PeterPan_, yes there is
<Zemp_> I think I'll delay fixing my gusty issues till tomorrow
<Jaymac> PeterPan_, System>Preferences>Keyboard
<abhi> how do i get compiz to work for i965?? it's not working for me while on i950GMA it's working very well
<Zemp_> need to get some sleep.. thanks all I'll see you later
<godfreyhk> sorry guys i've a rails problem.. i should have asked it in #rubyonrails channel but for some reason i can't register myself there
<Jaymac> PeterPan_, Go to Layout Options
<magnetron> !register > godfreyhk
<in-pinko> [12:57:20] <in-pinko> all sleeping?
<PeterPan_> Jaymac:  using kubuntu
<godfreyhk> !register > godfreyhk
<godfreyhk> like this?
<Jaymac> PeterPan_, I guess you click on the K then, and go to system settings or something
<Jaymac> and look for a keyboard utility
<PeterPan_> Jaymac: i can see keyboard. but no lay out options
<PeterPan_> in it
<Jaymac> PeterPan_, sorry, don't have KDE installed anywhere to go looking
<Jaymac> try #kubuntu perhaps
<in-pinko> FloodBot2, hello)
<PeterPan_> Jaymac:  k
<godfreyhk> hmm i connected to the channel and got redirected to #register-with-nickserv then i followed the instructions but there's no reply
<in-pinko> H
<in-pinko> E
<godfreyhk> i /msg-ed nickserv with several commands but it said nothing
<mosno> godfreyhk: check status window of server?
<abhi> !x3100
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x3100 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jaymac> the command is /msg nickserv register email@address password (I think) - is that what you tried godfreyhk ?
<in-pinko> L
<Jaymac> hi in-pinko
<jenda> Anyone know what jack audio connection kit is for?
<Jaymac> happy? :)
<abhi> can any one tell me how to get compiz working on the x3100?
<godfreyhk> sorry i'm a bit new to irc... where can i see the status window? (i'm using xchat)
<Jaymac> godfreyhk, on the left
<Jaymac> you should see a tab called Ubuntu Servers, beneath which is the #ubuntu channel listing
<godfreyhk> i see i'm connected to FreeNode#register-with-nickserv and Ubuntu Server#ubuntu
<godfreyhk> i tried /msg nickserv register myemail@host password but still no reply
<godfreyhk> am i supposed to do that HERE instead?
<Jaymac> click on Ubuntu Servers
<Jaymac> and do it there
<cudaman73> heh
<PriceChild> godfreyhk, the status window is "Ubuntu Servers" top left
<PriceChild> !register | godfreyhk
<ubotu> godfreyhk: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<godfreyhk> oppppps i got it
<Jaymac> :)
<godfreyhk> thanks everyone :)
<Jaymac> np
<earlmred> anybody know if there's a way to get sound blaster xfi cards to work in linux?
<earlmred> or do i need to pull it out and go back to onboard =\
<godfrey> opps client crashed
<godfrey> btw i guess that's a bug.. everytime i change my nick it crashes
<godfrey> at least on FreeNodes
<Jaymac> earlmred, there are 64bit drivers available: http://blackbox.lostwave.net/x-fi/readme.txt
<bqmassey> theres something im trying to install.. i downloaded the .bz2 file.. and im reading INSTALL.. it lists dependencies.. how do i check to see if i have them?
<Jaymac> earlmred, driver available here: http://ca.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=209&nRegionFK=&nCountryFK=&nLanguageFK=&sOSName=Linux&region=1&Product_Name=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi+Fatal1ty&Product_ID=14000&modelnumber=&driverlang=1033&OS=12&drivertype=0&x=22&y=11
<PriceChild> bqmassey, what are you trying to install?
<earlmred> Jaymac, i treid the official ones, tried to say my card wasn't supported
<bqmassey> PriceChild:  a porn dialer
<Jaymac> built from source?
<earlmred> Jaymac, yeah, but i'll try your steps listed there
<bqmassey> PriceChild:  http://www.luminal.org/wiki/index.php/IMMS/IMMS
<Jaymac> earlmred, here's a thread on the subject: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981&page=3
<PriceChild> That's not a porn dialer bqmassey?
<mEck0> does anyone know how to change a monitors upd. frequency from 60 to 75Hz in xorg.conf?
<bqmassey> PriceChild:  i was kidding
<wols> mEck0: TFT or CRT monitor?
<mEck0> wols, tft
<PriceChild> bqmassey, sudo apt-get install imms
<wols> mEck0: tfts have not refresh freuqency
<wols> *no
<PriceChild> bqmassey, OR if you really want to build it still... sudo apt-get build-dep imms, then compile it
<wols> mEck0: they run at 50 or 60Hz depending and that's it. no way to change
<PriceChild> bqmassey, I'd advise you use the one in the repos though.
<bqmassey> PriceChild:  ok
<kane77> desertc, are you still here?
<bqmassey> PriceChild:  thanks
<godfreyhk> i'm still trying to get into the rails channel... but at the mean time perhaps i could just ask my question here.. i installed ruby/rdoc/irb/gem from apt-get, everything works fine; then i installed rails (and its friends) via gem.. it seems to work fine; then i tried rails myapp and i got a bash command not found
<mEck0> wols, hmm okay, because I'm testing dual monitors (my laptop screen and a 19" TFT) and they has right resolution, but the 19" monitors picture is blurry :( the result from xrandr looks like: http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotterminalqy0.png
<godfreyhk> it used to work in feisty.. i think it's a path problem?
<godfreyhk> i think gem installed rails to somew here like /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/rails-2.0.1  was that supposed to happen?
<wols> godfreyhk: dpkg -L >rails package>
<wols> it will tell you where it'S suposed to go
<passbe> does anyone own a twinhan usb tv tuner, and have it running under the latest ubuntu ?
<chilli_> hello
<chilli_> does any1 know how ot work asid dvd rip
<bazhang> passbe: for what?
<earlmred> Jaymac, that file to download from creative doesn't seem to have any source to patch, just an installer script?
<chilli_> acidrip
<chilli_> #acidrip
<passbe> bazhang:  i cannot seem to get mine to work properly
<bazhang> passbe: for what?
<passbe> bazhang:  sorry what do you mean ? what type of tuner ?
<chilli_> Does anyone know how to use acidri[
<Tokeiito> good day
<bazhang> passbe: use it for what?
<passbe> bazhang:  to watch tv
<pkh> is this the right place to discuss driver updates?
<chilli_> Does anyone know how to use acidrip
<godfreyhk> wols: i got bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ubunt1> k
<bazhang> passbe: heard of geexbox?
<pkh> that was vague...  i want to discuss the procedure of getting an updated kernel driver into the main repos.
<Tokeiito> after i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 i cant laounch WiFi on Dell Latitude D620. system can see hardware, also driver is listed in restricted drivers manager. how to fix that?
<wols> godfreyhk: man dpkg
<Mortice> godfreyhk: don't type the '>'s.
<passbe> bazhang:  just looked it up. i would like to run ubuntu however due to other requirements
<chilli_> Does anyone know how to use acidrip
<Tokeiito> ifconfig shows only lo and eth0, ivconfig shows only lo and eth0
<Mortice> !anyone > chilli_
<bazhang> chilli_: try it out and tell us
<Mortice> !patience > chilli_
<chilli_> well
<earlmred> Jaymac
<earlmred> install /opt/Creative/XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.04/ctsound to /etc/init.d...
<earlmred> ./ctsound: 35: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<chilli_> it will only copiy one part of the movie
<chilli_> no the whole thing atonce
<godfreyhk> hmm i tried dpkg -L rails then it said it's not installed
<godfreyhk> perhaps that's because i installed that from gem?
<Tokeiito> god yes
<Mortice> godfreyhk: it works on actual .deb packages. you need to find the rails package in /var/cache/apt/archives (iirc)
<onats> any program to convert PDF's to smaller pdfs?
<Tokeiito> Mortice if you are instaling rails from gem's it doesnt work throu deb's
<ionstorm> onats, what do u mean?
<Mortice> Tokeiito: oh, my apologies. I was just trying to help godfreyhk run the command wols suggested, but you're right.
<ionstorm> compress it?
<\`slushpuppy`\> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<godfreyhk> am i supposed to add some paths to my $PATH?
<earlmred> bah
<godfreyhk> i *think* gem installed it to somewhere in /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/rails-2.0.1
<bqmassey> i'm trying to copy files to a directly that i dont have permission to.. how do I browse with sudo?
<earlmred> i've got to rebuild the kernel with SLAB instead of SLUB
<earlmred> whatever that means
<onats> i remember in adobe acrobat, say if you have a 10mb pdf, there's a way for you to convert it to a 1mb pdf. it reduces image sizes/
<onats> ?
<onats> ionstorm
<n00bie> does anyone here use  moc (music on console)?  how can i make it play aac-files ?
<bazhang> passbe: you may want to wait for this then: http://en.ubuntumediacenter.org/
<chilli_> Bazhang
<chilli_> can you help
<alan> im having problems finding desktop effects
<alan> its simply not there
<alan> no desktop manager
<Tokeiito> after updating from 7.04 to 7.10 wifi stoped work on Dell latitude D620. There is listed drivers in Restricted drivers manager but some how system doesnt load them. any idea how to fix that?
<godfreyhk> bqmassey: gksu nautilus
<Roshev> Ара
<wols> Tokeiito: what wlan chip?
<bazhang> chilli_: why not install and try it out? if you have problems, then tell them here
<bqmassey> ok thanks
<wols> alan: 3D working?
<Tokeiito> intel pro ipw3945
<chilli_> i did
<bazhang> and what is the problem?
<chilli_> but it will only  copy one part of the movie
<chilli_> not the whole thing
<onats> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<kling0n> I have issues with random freezes of my machine
<bazhang> chilli_: not sure, never used it
<alan> wols, how can i check if 3d is working
<chilli_> ok
<onats> is there a good pdf editor for linux?
<godfreyhk> so... is there anyway to fix it? if not i guess i need to reinstall it using apt-get
<godfreyhk> but why is gem not working ?_?
<kling0n> once in a while, the applications will hang (xorg is still running and I can move mouse/switch numlock on and off and swith to ttys) but all processes will hang
<rly> is there any channel appropriated for helping me with my mic's definitions?
<kling0n> I believe this might be an I/O issue of sorts, but I can't find anything in my kernel logs indicating what is might be
<kling0n> I'm guessing the kernel loggin is hung be the i/o lock as well
<Alyxander> anyone know if i can use virtualbox images in vmware
<kling0n> any suggestions for gathering some relevant info ?
<mabus> How can I get my ubuntu computer that is plugged into my windows computer through cables and the windows computer has wireless connection to a router upstairs which is on the internet
<mabus> to connect
<Tokeiito> wols so any ideas
<Tokeiito> ?
<kitofhawaii> kling0n: do you have wireless?
<bazhang> Alyxander: my guess would be no
<wols> Tokeiito: dunno how ubuntu handles that one, more than one possibility afaik. check its daemon runs and the firmware exists, check your dmesg and syslog
<kling0n> kitofhawaii: nopes.. this is a desktop machine : amd Athlon Xp running a 386 kernel and gutsy
<the_bard> why does my coffee taste so bad? do I need perhaps a different version of java? can someone help? :PPPPP
<wols> the_bard: which java is installed?
<kling0n> mabus: on the windows machine: right click the wireless connection and choose properties, then go to internet connection sharing
<kitofhawaii> kling0n: hmmn well there goes the easy one :)
<kling0n> kitofhawaii: yup
<the_bard> wols LOL
<wols> mabus: ICS. ask ##windows about it
<snadge> can I have a whinge about an error message that I'm unable to start gnome settings daemon in ubuntu 7.10? i've tried deleting all the . paths in my home directory.. and i still get the error.. same with a new user
<kling0n> snadge: does this issue remain across reboots?
<mabus> kling0n: it is shared, I just don't know what I am supposed to do for ip settings for the computers
<godfreyhk> any directions? (the ruby gem path problem)
<kling0n> mabus: you messed something up in sharing then
<snadge> kling0n: im not sure.. i dont generally reboot this machine
<wols> kling0n: for gathering info, use a serial console or log ot another machine
<kling0n> mabus: when you enable sharing windoze will runa  dhcp server on the connection you're sharing
<wols> for trubleshooting, disable acpi, run a long smartmontools test, run memtest
<kling0n> mabus: go back to the ICS setting and make sure you've selected the wired interface to the ubuntu machine in the drop down
<mabus> kling0n: and use the ip address of 192.168.0.1, which the router uses
<kling0n> wols: good idea
<snadge> kling0n: is there another way i can fix this error without rebooting?
<kling0n> wols: i'll need another machine that works then... hmm and a serial cable... haven't used one of those for years
<alan> hey guys, how can i fix my 3d, its not working. It says direct rendering: No
<kling0n> snadge: ps ax |grep settings-daemon
<kling0n> snadge: then kill -9 <pid of daemon>
<godfreyhk> ookay guys i got it.. gem installed all the stuff in /var/lib/gems/bin/ so i should add this to my $PATH.. problem solved..
<kling0n> snadge: then restart gdm
<godfreyhk> thanks everyone
<snadge> kling0n: theres no processes runnign with that name
<godfreyhk> (should this be done automatically when i install gem from apt-get?)
<kling0n> snadge pastebin log
<alan> can someone help please
<snadge> kling0n: which log?
<LimCore> how to run duke nukem forever in wine?
<kling0n> wols: thanks
<__xristos___> __user___
<kling0n> snadge: ~/.Xsession-errors
<kling0n> snadge: for start
<snadge> there is no .Xsession-errors :/
<snadge> lowercase x .. found it
<kling0n> snadge: yeah sorry about that
<alan> how can i find my desktop manager in ubuntu, please?
<kling0n> LimCore: wine setup.exe ?
<kitofhawaii> LimCore: /:) don't tell me they released it...
<kling0n> alan: ps ax |grep -i -e kwin -e metacity -e compiz
<bazhang> haha
 * kling0n re-reads LimCore's log
 * kling0n boggles
<bazhang> apt-get install vaporware
<kitofhawaii> bazhang: lol..."download time: never"
<bazhang> kitofhawaii: hahaha
<kling0n> LimCore: sudo apt-get install quantum-uncertainty && sudo apt-get install dukenukemforevah
<LimCore> kling0n: ok
<LimCore> kling0n: ka'plah
<bazhang> kling0n: that's hilarious :}
 * kling0n beams
<snadge> kling0n: http://pastebin.ca/811926
<alan> klingon, i tried that command and nothing happened that i know of. The desktop manager is still not there
<kling0n> alan: ehh
<snadge> i've just noticed there are no dbus files in /tmp.. nice
<LimCore> wow, its DNF's 10-th anniversary since announcement :)
<alan> kling, i have looked all over for it. I also tried to check if my 3D is working and its not. not sure what to do
<kling0n> snadge: your user's dbus files will be in your home dir
<kling0n> alan: start a terminal then run "metacity --replace"
<alan> ok kling, i did htat
<kling0n> snadge: hmm sudo apt-get --reinstall --purge install dbus ?
<kling0n> alan: did you get a window manager
<kling0n> alan: how are you starting X? and did you choose gnome as your desktop session ?
<alan> i looked in system preferences and its not there
<alan> kling, no, im brand new to this
<alan> how can i do both of those
<kling0n> alan: you normally choose your session from the login screen
<kitofhawaii> alan: from terminal, "glxinfo | grep direct", what's your opengl renderer? also what video card are you using?
<alan> im using an 8800 gts video card
<alan> i just typed "glxinfo | grep direct and it starts a new command line with >
<kling0n> alan: without the ""
<alan> yes without
<dooglus> is there some place for reporting repository corruption?
<dooglus> gutsy keeps telling me I should update, and the update tool tells me there's a 404 error in the repo.
<kling0n> alan press ctrl-c and then try again without the leading "
<alan> ok i did it again
<alan> it says unknown option '}"
<alan> and then usage: glxinfo and a bunch of command options
<silvio> hello
<kitofhawaii> alan: | is a pipe... should be shift + \...
<kitofhawaii> alan: command again is: glxinfo | grep direct
<alan> ok i did it again, sorry man just really tired, not focusing
<alan> it says direct rendering : NO
<kitofhawaii> alan: what about the opengl renderer string?
<alan> and if you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<niuq> what's the channel out of topic?
<niuq> or something like it
<uh_buntu> There are 1131 people here but everything seems quite. so I assume pm is a fair option
<niuq> what pm stands for?
<Slart> !offtopic | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> was that what you were looking for?
<kitofhawaii> alan: do this...system -> administration -> Synaptic Package Manager -> Settings -> Repositories. put a check next to "Proprietary drivers" and click close. then click Reload
<niuq> mmm i was wondering what a ghostscript is
<PriceChild> niuq, you seem to be wondering a lot of things...
<niuq> PriceChild: how come
<alan> there is already a check there
<alan> but i did it and closed
<alan> then reloaded and got this error
<kitofhawaii> alan: ok...then in synaptic package manager, click Search, and search for restricted-manager
<kling0n> alan: grep -i "NVIDIA GLX Module"  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<earlmred> you'd think the kernel would compile faster on a dual core 3.2 =\
<kling0n> earlmred: make -j8 ;)
<alan> kliing, i got this
<alan>  grep -i "NVIDIA GLX Module"  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<niuq> PriceChild: any general idea?
<earlmred> kling0n, any way to include that in make-kpkg ?
<PriceChild> I'm afraid I can't help you niuq.
<kling0n> alan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<earlmred> kling0n, i'm relatively new to the whole "ubuntu" way of doing things.
<niuq> PriceChild: ok, thank you, i think i'll go to ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> niuq: here's a quick tip.. before asking any more questions.. try googling.. here's a few things to get you started http://www.google.com?q=+irc%2B+pm
<kitofhawaii> kling0n: :) i was just trying to avoid typos :)
<alan> W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CC919A31E23C5FC3
<alan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<alan> thats what i got after a few updates
<niuq> Slart: i tried, wasn't really helpful
<PriceChild> !automatix | alan
<ubotu> alan: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<PriceChild> alan, close synaptic or whatever else is open
<kling0n> earlmred: man make-kpkg
<kling0n> earlmred: you can "export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4"
<Slart> niuq: nope.. bad link.. sorry.. http://www.google.com/search?q=%2Birc+%2Bpm try that one instead
<kling0n> earlmred: that should give you 4 threads
<kling0n> earlmred: apparently the -j option is dangerous in kernel builds"
<alan> kit when i did search i found this lsb-rpm, restricted manager, restricted manager core,  restricted manager kde
<kling0n> kitofhawaii: i'd guess someone would copy/paste something like that :9
<kitofhawaii> alan: go ahead and close synaptic and do the command that kling0n sent
<kling0n> earlmred: the man pages are your friends
<earlmred> kling0n, eh it's already going, i'll just let it do it's thing
<kling0n> earlmred: "man man" to get started
<kling0n> :)
<earlmred> kling0n, yet there's no man woman.
<alan> kit, i did and got this  Reading package lists... Done
<alan> W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CC919A31E23C5FC3
<alan> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<alan> Reading package lists... Done
<alan> Building dependency tree
<alan> Reading state information... Done
<alan> nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version.
<alan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kling0n> earlmred: the mose useful thing to learn when using man pages is the "/keyword" style search
<kling0n> earlmred: then you can press "n" to find next occurrence
<mm2000> hello dudes! Is it possible to create wildcart subdomains for localhost?
<kling0n> and learn to use "CTRL-Z" and "fg"
<kling0n> :)
<kling0n> mm2000: bind configuration ?
<earlmred> kling0n, i said i was new to ubuntu, not a retard =P
<chilli_> hello
<kitofhawaii> earlmred: that reminds me of when we'd type "got a light?" on csh in sunos, it'd kick back "No match" :)
<chilli_> how do install gst-plugins-base
<kling0n> earlmred: right... not always clear from context whether people are new to linux or just to the ubuntu distro.. just trying to help ... ;)
<mm2000> kling0n: is it?
<earlmred> kling0n, <3
<mm2000> how can i do that?
<alan> kit, and now when i tried to do what it says and run apt-get update, i get this  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<alan> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<kling0n> earlmred: on the other hand, the fact you're building a kernel might have been a hint :D
<Fanch> hello
<earlmred> kling0n, need stupid SLAB support for this creative module to /maybe/ work.
<earlmred> sigh.
<kling0n> argh
<kling0n> mm2000: try to explain in a bit more detail what you're trying to achieve
<chilli_> alan
<Fanch> I have what looks like a bug on mremap on ubuntu 64, is there any "easy" way to know if the problem is kernel or ubuntu relative ?
<chilli_> alan
<chilli_> alan
<alan> yes
<chilli_> you need 2 type
<chilli_> sudo apt-get update
<mm2000> kling0n: exactly as this guy want: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599530 (not me writing the post)
<chilli_> =D
<kling0n> got I hate spa,m
<alan> ok, now i got this message
<alan> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<alan> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<kling0n> hmm and typos XD
<alan> not that
<alan> W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CC919A31E23C5FC3
<alan> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mm2000> kling0n: ideas of how i can achive that?
<chilli_> sudo apt-get update
<chilli_>  type that in
<kling0n> mm2000: ahh that's relatively simple
<alan> i did it again and now its at 99% (connecting to ubuntu.beryl-roject.org
<Fanch> (mmap gives me a pointer, I mremap it and I have the same pointer but with the highest 32 bits set to 1, watching /proc/[pid]/maps say I kept the same pointer)
<mm2000> kling0n: ok, how? :)
<chilli_> humm
<sunogbaga> hi i'm trying to upgrade, why do i always get this message? Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<chilli_> im not sure soz
<earlmred> mm2000, setup your hosts file for *.localhost 127.0.0.1 i think
<alan> i have gotten to this point before chilli and it never gets to complete
<row> how do you find out if a file is hard linked?
<earlmred> mm2000, then in httpd.conf specify a server alias of *.localhost
<kling0n> mm2000: just add "127.0.0.1   whatever.localhost" to your /etc/hosts
<row> stat and check inode to see if it matches?
<Fanch> is there any better place where I should ask ?
<kling0n> then you'll have a hostname that resolves to your webserver
<Voyage__> how to chat the channel and user list bar location. i cant drage them
<Voyage__> <Voyage__> how to completely uninstall xchat so that if i reinstall it. previous settings dont take place.
<alan> kit do you have any idea?
<sunogbaga> hi i'm trying to upgrade, why do i always get this message? Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<kling0n> mm2000: but apache will be able to read the hostname request and give you the relevant subsite
<sunogbaga> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wols> Voyage__: purge the package
<mm2000> earlmred, kling0n: I want it to work with all subdomains, not just one.
<kling0n> mm2000: have you tried just typing "http://localhost" ?
<Voyage__> wols,  how
<earlmred> mm2000, then do what i said, and then in whatever virtual hosts you've setup specify serveralias subdomain.localhost
<wols> man aptitude
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/etc/acpi$ ./sleep.sh force; + . /etc/default/acpi-support; ++ ACPI_SLEEP=true." What does the '++' mean?
<kling0n> mm2000: to me, you just stopped making sense again... :$
<Voyage__> wols,  how to purge
<earlmred> Voyage__, stick finger down throat, purging ensues.
<alan> everytime i do the update, it gets to the 99% of connecting to ubuntu.beryl and stops
<alan> and then gives me the error
<kitofhawaii> alan: system -> administration -> retricted drivers manager ... open that
<wols> alan: there is no beryl anymore. if you have a beryl repo in your sources.list, remove it
<alan> ok kit
<alan> the nvdia accelerated graphics driver is checked as enabled
<Voyage__> wols,  how to purge
<wols> Voyage__: I told you where to look
<babo> how do I stop scribus attempting to open all my text files when I click on them ?
<babo> I've tried setting 'Open With ..' but it's no use ... where's the file ext association file stored ?
<kitofhawaii> alan: ok...what specifically isn't working for you so i can understand better?
<alan> kit, ok, i am trying to install beryl or sometype of 3d program so i can get the 3d desktop look
<alan> however, i cannot even find desktop manager where i can enable certain effects
<alan> i have tried to install beryl but that hasn't worked
<wols> alan: what ubuntu version?
<alan> 7.10 -the Gutsy
<kitofhawaii> alan: beryl doesn't exist anymore. you have to use compiz fusion
<wols> alan: what videocard, what driver?
<alan> wols, video card 8800 gts 325 mb
<alan> i have the latest drivers
<alan> not sure which they are
<alan> kit, is there an easy way to install compiz fusion
<perfector> twols: speaking abt aptitude.. how can i use the teminal to update my packages?? is it "aptitude upgrade"?
<perfector> wols: speaking abt aptitude.. how can i use the teminal to update my packages?? is it "aptitude upgrade"?
<kling0n> perfector: easiest way: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kitofhawaii> alan: first off, you need to reverse what you did to get beryl...what instructions did you follow to try to get beryl working?
<wols> perfector: mostly yes
<earlmred> wow
<earlmred> wine-doors is a nice app
<perfector> kling0n: but i says some are left out and stuff like t hta.. i want all my updates downloaded
<perfector> wols: but i says some are left out and stuff like t hta.. i want all my updates downloaded
<alan> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<alan> that is one of the ways
<kling0n> perfector take the "held back" packages and do a "sudo apt-get install <list of packages that are held back> "
<alan> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/03/23/ubuntu-edgy-beryl-installation/
<alan> that is the other
<kitofhawaii> alan: ok...suggestion, make sure anything you use from now on says "ubuntu gutsy" :) lemme review the document
<mm2000> earlmred: ty for you answer, but i cannot make it work. Could you please just look quickly at http://pastebin.ca/811940 to see what I may have missed?
<perfector> kling0n: aha.. and that would update it?
<alan> ok thank you so much kit
<kling0n> perfector: yup
<kling0n> perfector: should think so
<wols> perfector: do a dist-upgrade
<kling0n> perfector: unless the packages are not downloadable
<perfector> wols: what will that do?
<kling0n> mm2000: the virtualhost configuration should be in your apache configuration not in /etc/hosts
<wols> read the manapage or apt howto if you want to know
<perfector> wols: thanx wols..
<mm2000> kling0n: i know that.
<n00bie> does anyone here use  moc (music on console)?  how can i make it play aac-files ?
<kitofhawaii> alan: system -> administration -> software sources -> third party software. remove anything with beryl in its name and click close
<alan> ok kit did it
<kitofhawaii> alan: now try "sudo apt-get update" without the quotes and see if it goes all the way through
<alan> yea it did it
<mm2000> earlmred: there?
<kitofhawaii> alan: start on step 3 using this guide and go through the whole guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<kitofhawaii> alan: don't forget to skip 1 and 2, since you already got the restricted drivers installed
<alan> kit, i already have emerald and gnome installed
<xenon_xavier> how can I find all my music in all my hard drives,and move it to one simple place where I can load it with amarok?
<kitofhawaii> alan: yes, skip anything you already have installed and move down to the next line
<xenon_xavier> I haven't been able to make a collection yet, mysql is set up and all but nothing happens
<earlmred> that was neat
<earlmred> x restarted itself
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: you could try something like "find / -iname "*.mp3" | xargs -I % move "%" /home/xenon/music/
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: BUT
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: that would jumble all the files in one dir
<hades> Hi all, I am trying to get TV to work, I have a USB tv tuner but how do I figure out what brand it is or anything?
<addy_> lsusb ?
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: and could create problems if there are more than one file with the same name
<xenon_xavier> that would be ok the think is that I just whant to have all my music in one place like music or something simpole
<xenon_xavier> thanks
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: wait
<xenon_xavier> I'll try it
<xenon_xavier> ok ok
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: i'd suggest you use something like picard
<kling0n> drag/drop all your music into the app
<xenon_xavier> ???? its an app?
<kitofhawaii> kling0n: what, send #1 to do it?
<addy_> hades: try "lsusb" or even "lsusb -v"
<kling0n> then configure it to place the sorted music in a dir of your choice
<xenon_xavier> but the thing is that I dont know where all my music is I have 3 hard drives and is spread all over the place
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: then you could have all your music nice and sorted by artist/album
<kling0n> kitofhawaii: ?? i didnt get that
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: you could probably do something a bit more refined
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: are you using bash ?
<xenon_xavier> I see but I was thinking like getting all my files like .mp3 .mp4 .wav .wma
<xenon_xavier> yea
<kitofhawaii> kling0n: picard...always sent #1 (riker) on anything dangerous :)
<kling0n> kitofhawaii: ahahah
<xenon_xavier> I just got amarok and I thought that I would go find all my music and then create a database in mysql and do all that for me
<xenon_xavier> It should as I've read but it just doesn't do it
<hades> Amarok is awesome
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: "find / -iname "*.mp3" | xargs -I % dirname "%" | sort | uniq | xargs % mv "%" /home/xenon/music
<xenon_xavier> mmmm ok
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: would move the directories holding the files into your music dir
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: not a perfect solution
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: but slightly prettier
<kling0n> hang on again
<xenon_xavier> I know butok
<xenon_xavier> ok
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: might want to add a -i to the "mv" command
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: "find / -iname "*.mp3" | xargs -I % dirname "%" | sort | uniq | xargs % echo mv "%" /home/xenon/music
<xenon_xavier> what does -i do?
<kling0n> start by that last one
<xenon_xavier> ok
<kling0n> will give you a lsit of the commands it will run
<kling0n> so you can check it'll do what you want
<xenon_xavier> ok
<xenon_xavier> I guess its loading
<kling0n> hmm i have a syntax error inthere
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: "find / -iname "*.mp3" | xargs -I % dirname "%" | sort | uniq | xargs -I % echo mv "%" /home/xenon/music
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/etc/acpi$ ./sleep.sh force; + . /etc/default/acpi-support; ++ ACPI_SLEEP=true." What does the '++' mean?
<xenon_xavier> ok i got
 * kling0n loves the shell
<xenon_xavier> xargs: unmatched single quote; by default quotes are special to xargs unless you use the -0 option
<kling0n> hmm strip the "'s around the find command
<xenon_xavier> ok
<mrtimdog> xenon_xavier: There's an option in Amarok itself to reorganise your collection, works well IIRC. I don't use Amarok any more.
<xenon_xavier> nop the same
<alan> kit, one more question
<alan> if i want to enable the cube
<xenon_xavier> the think is that it havent compile all the music, havent search for it or just havent find all of it because it does not show me all the collection
<alan> how do i do it
<xenon_xavier> alan
<alan> xenon, im at the settings manager, and it has shift+ctrl+alt+left and i have tried that, but it won't work
<xenon_xavier> go to system preferences >>advanced desktop effects
<sdakak> when i say "sudo /etc/init.d/udev" i get "*loading additional hardware drivers... [fail]" after a lot of time.
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: find / -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 -I % dirname "%" | sort | uniq | xargs -I % echo mv "%" /home/xenon/music
<niuq> is there any gui to check the assignations of dma, irq and ios?
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: find / -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 -I % dirname "%" | sort | uniq | xargs -I % echo mv \"%\" /home/xenon/music
<kling0n> there we go
<kling0n> that works
<kling0n> i just tested
<kitofhawaii> alan: in filter type "cube" place a checkmark next to "desktop cube" and "rotate cube" (disable anything that they ask you to shut off)
<kling0n> xenon_xavier: will handle spaces in filenames as well
<adughep> in what deb  package  alsaconf  is located ???
<sdakak> can someone please help? i just installed the wizardpen drivers for my tablet but now udev says [fail]
<mrtimdog> mm2000: Did you get anywhere with your apache config?
<sdakak> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adughep> !alsaconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adughep> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abhi> can anyone help me with the intel X3100 graphics adaptor on gutsy? i can't enable compiz effects :(
<kitofhawaii> abhi: you should check out #compiz-fusion first to see if someone's available. i do have that card and compiz fusion, so if no one's available i can assist :)
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Estorbo> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch faaagg every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<n00bie> hmm
<n00bie> charming fella
<maxsoft2> hi all. how to restart DHCP SERVER? tyhank you.
<kitofhawaii> n00bie: he must be trying to install a printer in vista :) i'd be frustrated too :)
<wols> maxsoft2: which dhcp server?
<sdakak> maxsoft2: /etc/init.d/dhcp restart
<sdakak> add sudo to that
<speps> hey guys ... do somebody can get opera 64 + flash player work?
<maxsoft2> sdakak: thank you but "command not found"
<kitofhawaii> maxsoft2: try "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart" instead
<gvsa123> any suggestion on how to manage photos in ubuntu... specifically, i want to batch rename photos i wasn't able to upload using a pertinent filename before.
<maxsoft2> copmmad  not found
<maxsoft2> i try
<kitofhawaii> maxsoft2: which dhcp server are you using?
<n00bie> kitofhawaii: hehe
<Slart> gvsa123: if you want to do it at the command line there's always imagemagick.. I think there's a renaming utility in there
<sdakak> :)
<maxsoft2> kitofhawaii: it's /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart perfect thank you
<leitao> hello. I've just installed ubuntu gusty, and I didn't like the new (Alt+tab) effect. I prefer the same style of 7.04. Is there a way to get back?
<gvsa123> hmmm... not really into the command line unless i really have to... any gui app?
<kitofhawaii> maxsoft2: all good...was next suggestion :)
<gvsa123> Slart: if there's a gui app somewhere, i'd prefer that of course...
<ricanelite> how come I could have audio on sites like google video and youtube but when I head over to a site like allgames.com i get no audio at all
<riotkittie> leitao: i dont rememeber what it was like it 7.04 as i rarely used it... uhmmm install compizconfig-settings-manager to control compiz behaviorrrr or turn desktop effects off
<Slart> gvsa123: hmm.. then I'm out of ideas.. unless there is some kind of gui for imagemagick.
<sdakak> leitao: are you talking about the compiz thing? go to system>preferences>appearance>visual effects and say none. or else download the compiz settings package and tweak it
<gvsa123> Slart: i just found one... phatch... ever heard of it?
<Slart> gvsa123: nope
<isleshocky77> I'm trying to get evolution to sync with my webdav server, but when I go to Preferences > Calendar Publishing > Add, no matter what I put in for information my "OK" button is grayed out and disabled. Any help would be appreciated.
<jussi01>  !info phatch
<ubotu> Package phatch does not exist in gutsy
<gvsa123> Slart: i see... found in the forum.. am dlding the deb now... has a long thread i can't read through but i guess a lot of people are using it also... post back when i have
<leitao> sdakak: let me test
<Slart> gvsa123: their site looks polished and shiny...
<xxx_> do any of you know any dell support channels they dont have to be official
<xxx_> ?
<jussi01> xxx_: for ubuntu?
<gvsa123> Slart: and the icons look candy like... interesting...
<xxx_> yeh
<xxx_> or doesnt have to be ubuntu
<jussi01> xxx_: ask here, we can try help
<xxx_> just dell support
<jussi01> xxx_: is it regarding ubuntu stuff?
<xxx_> no
<xxx_> hardware
<jussi01> xxx_: oh, well Im not sure.
<xxx_> i know its off topic
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: under the add window, make sure you select something for "calendar" to be published
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: (the first tab that comes up) you must select a publishing source (the second tab is for destination)
<mk_> 0
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: I've selected one of my calendars.. still nothing.
<ganeshhegd2> how to install icon tehme in this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blangerine+%28Preview%29?content=70165
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: I tried the default "Personal" first, that didn't work, I created a new Calanedar to try.  Still grayed out.
<maxsoft2> DHCP3: how to know wich conf file is working?
<lesshaste> I want to use libgpod 0.60.  How do I tell which version ubuntu comes with?
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: you select webdav, put a server name, and a file name, and OK doesn't become available? on mine i only have to provide those three to get an ok (after selecting a source calendar)
<mk_> 357
<isleshocky77> correct
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: correct
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: What do you have as your server name?
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: I have tried http://server.com/dav, http://server.com , server.com
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: Still always grayed out.
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: i can type anything...i tried several text strings (including obviously illegal ones)
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: I have all the optional information filled out as well.  Still nothing.
<lesshaste> how do you tell which version of libgpod ubuntu uses?
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: I have publish as iCal and Pub Freq as Daily although I have tried every other combination without success.
<ganeshhegd2> anu one knw how to install icon theme in this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blangerine+%28Preview%29?content=70165
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: Do I have to have some other app or plugin installed that I don't know about?
<kling0n> ganeshhegd2: download it first
<kling0n> ganeshhegd2: then system-preferences-appearance
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: i'll check my plugins, but it is all defaults (i even just tried using all spaces for server and file and OK becomes available on my end)
<ganeshhegd2> kling0n:when i click on download it comes in new window..
<kling0n> ganeshhegd2: and click "install " and choose the file
<visof> what are the differencies between feist anf gust gibbon ubuntu?
<kling0n> visof: gutsy is a later version
<visof> feisty
<ganeshhegd2> kling0n:it can only be copy and save..u try once.;
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: so frustrating.  I'm trying to get everything the way I would need it to be on an old computer before I permanently switch from WinXP to Ubuntu, and Evolution is a major part cause as of now I can't live without Outlook
<kling0n> ganeshhegd2: its a preview... it hasn't been relased as a theme yet
<ganeshhegd2> kling0n:oh..ok..
<Le^stat> lo
<lesshaste> how can I get the latest libgpod for my distro of ubuntu??
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: unfortunately, i am unable to break my calendar at all to replicate the issue
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: hmm.. I'm not sure where else to go with this. I can't find anything on google ubuntu's forums.
<Yanch0> guys maybe u know .. is there something similar to trac but much easier to install / mantain .. just for 2/3 users
<adughep> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kling0n> isleshocky77: are you trying to so a full sync or subscibe only ?
<kitofhawaii> isle to confirm all steps i'm doing to get it: add -> check a source -> publishing location -> selected web dav -> type random information for server and file
<isleshocky77> kling0n: I'm trying to add a webdav source, although at this point I would be happy with ssh, ftp, or anything that litup the ok button.
<kling0n> isleshocky77: can you do in from the desktop ? i mean before even bothering with calendars try "places- connect to server"
<CaRtz> !info source
<ubotu> Package source does not exist in gutsy
<kling0n> and see if you have vfs support for dav
 * kling0n ran out of cigarettes
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: I'm an idiot.
<isleshocky77> Ok, forget this whole conversation.
<abhi> i'm getting a weird problem while installing flashplugin-nonfree
<abhi> the downloader proceeds to download the files
<kling0n> isleshocky77: feel free to tell what was wrong :)
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: yah i'm curious though for my own edification :)
<abhi> and fails to install after verifying the md5sum
<abhi> weird!
<bullgard4> Where is the 'set -x' command in a shell script explained? I could not find it in man bash.
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: For some reason I'm not used to the check boxes yet, or I haven't had enough sleep in the last two weeks. But I was merely clicking on the calendar source and assuming that was selected. I didn't notice the actual checkboxes next to them.
<isleshocky77> kitofhawaii: kling0n: sorry for wasting your time and I appreciate the help.  Mental lapse.
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: all good :)
 * kling0n gives isleshocky77 some vitamin and a warm cup of chamomile
<isleshocky77> kling0n: Thanks, and now I have to go to work.  one more week and finals are over and atleast it will be just work, not work and school.
<kling0n> isleshocky77: np... brainlapse happens.. and now we know  a good question to ask the next guy having probs
<isleshocky77> And I'll have time to redo my real laptop in ubuntu and be off xp.
<isleshocky77> kling0n: Yeah, "Retard... I know it's an obvious question, but are you using the checkbox to select the source?"
<kling0n> lol
<ADemiG0D> how can i install a .bin file?
<kling0n> isleshocky77: I received a job offer but i'm considering saying no if they insist i use windows
<kling0n> i WON'T go back...
<aguitel> when i try to empty the Trash ,nothing happens, why ?
<isleshocky77> kling0n: I don't know i'm so used to my current setup right ..
<kling0n> isleshocky77: i was too
<kling0n> isleshocky77: i've been maintaining my personal server on freebsd for years and tested linux dists occasionally
<easy_> hello ;)
<abhi> what is the installation path of mozilla on gusty????
<kling0n> isleshocky77: i havent booted windows once since october 20th 2006
<abhi> i'm manually installing flash player on it
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: http://tldp.org/LDP?Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_02_03.html
<isleshocky77> kling0n: but it uses so much memory.  I run windows xp as my environment, then I have a vm ware virt server to mimic my production machines.  I have samba access and dns setup so I can develop on my windows environment live to the ubuntu server and view everything like it would be in production.  BUT my vmware machines take up ~260MB each of ram.
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: typo... http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_02_03.html
<kbrosnan> abhi: firefox?
<kling0n> isleshocky77: linux *uses* your memory
<abhi> kbrosnan: yes firefox
<kbrosnan> abhi: /usr/lib/firefox
<kling0n> isleshocky77: the memory manager is much more effective than windoze
<abhi> kbrosnan: thx :)
<isleshocky77> yeah, my thing right now is I have ubuntu desktop install my other laptop to test how I like it for full time use, and it's kind of slow and I'm not sure why. It's not that bad of a machine.
<jellulabo> Muine is broken in Gutsy. I've heard there is a fix in svn. Can someone tell me if it will get packaged and updated.
<abhi> hey there is a bug with the flashplugin-nonfree package. it fails to verify the md5sum after downloading flash plugin and then it doesn't get installed
<isleshocky77> kling0n: This shouldn't be slow, right? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00030440&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=326358&lang=en
<orlock> I just upgraded from 7.04 to the latest ubuntu, and it crapped out when i tried to enable the restricted drivers for a radeon9600pro
<abhi> anybody heard me on that? i hope it gets fixed.
<kitofhawaii> isleshocky77: hmmn....i dunno i do a lot of VM work on my laptops. virtualization's been phenomenal on ubuntu
<orlock> i had to edit xorg.conf and revert back to another driver
<orlock> abhi: ahh, i think ym GF jhust ran into that
<orlock> abhi: she was using my PC not 5 minutes ago and tried to install flash
<isleshocky77> kling0n: Well the desktop setup I have is just a straight setup, no virtualization at all.
<kitofhawaii> abhi: adobe released "rockstar" just recently...it'll be some time. the workaround is either to use the built-in plugin or download flash from adobe
<orlock> "Oh, thats easy.... oh, damn, didnt work"
<kling0n> well.. if you're dedicating multiple chunks of 260MB memory to virtual machines  I can see your problem :) have you got the memory maxed out ?
<orlock> Hmm, nobody here gives a damn about the restricted drivers, eh?
<isleshocky77> kling0n: It's a different machine then my real machine.  My real machine I run Ubuntu Server in vm ware. And it runs smooth.  This is a Ubuntu Desktop setup on the laptop I gave you the link to.  Just a normal straight insall as the only os on the machine.
<john> how do i set the default app to open when i insert a cd?
<vladtzu> How could I set up a key-combination to switch between work spaces?  like alt-1 or something
<john> vladtzu, you using compiz?
<vladtzu> john: I'm using GNOME however its setup by default
<Strike[]> :D
<albaz3245> hi all
<SatManUK> im trying to configure nvidia-glx and x-server but now haveing done sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can't get x to load at all
<kitofhawaii> vladtzu: default is ctrl-alt-left/right
<john> vladtzu, there's some options under system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<SatManUK> im using kubuntu but nobody is answering in their
<vladtzu> Thanks. ^.^
<SatManUK> !nvidia
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: "Using the set Bash built-in you can run in normal mode those portions of the script of which you are sure they are without fault, and display debugging information only for troublesome zones." What is a 'set Bash built-in'?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noobcoder> is there any software that will encode TiVo files?
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: it's a part of bash, not a program
<Strike[]> KiDdIe ScRiPtEr AlErT
<orlock> 23:21:11 (752.52 KB/s) - `ati-driver-installer-7-11-x86.x86_64.run' saved
<orlock> wow, fastest i have gotten on this DSL pipe
<orlock> except for a 100M ftp from a host at the upstream ISP
<kitofhawaii> orlock: uhm...what do you have vdsl? or is your ISP providing ppp compression?
<orlock> kitofhawaii: nuh, not vdsl although i have seen it in action
<wertigo8888> hi to all
<orlock> kitofhawaii: up until a few months ago, i was actually managing a network of hundreds of linux servers distributed throught australia
<louis_cordier> Hi, I have just installed gutsy, but I am having problems installing latex209-bin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47822/
<albaz3245> where i can know  about kernel from start
<wertigo8888> I've a problem burnin iso images.... 7.04 say that the cd is usad by another app.... ???
<orlock> kitofhawaii: with PCI DSL cards utilising the kernel ATM stack
<kitofhawaii> orlock: you were doing any compression at all with that? lempel zif?
<fyrestorm> hello
<ArabEyes> albaz3245 , see www.kernel.org
<orlock> kitofhawaii: no PPP compression, it syncs at 8M/640k
<fyrestorm> how can i get my x1800 working on live cd?
<orlock> actually, damn
<albaz3245> thanks ArabEyes
<orlock> only 7616/384 at the moment
<fyrestorm> ive been able to use ubuntu through vmware
<orlock> kitofhawaii: i used to use RFC1483 based straight ethernet encapsulation
<orlock> now i am forced to use PPPoA
<orlock> but no, no compression
<kitofhawaii> orlock: dunno pppoa's getting depreciated these days in favor of pppoe
<orlock> kitofhawaii: nah
<orlock> kitofhawaii: well yes, but only due to support
<Stwange> please can someone talk me through purging any versions of java I have installed (possibly except for the firefox plugin), so that I can reinstall just 1.6? I'm having issues with Eclipse only finding versions that don't exist any more
<orlock> more setups will do PPPoE than PPPoA
<jellulabo> Can someone help me get cupsys to start automatically at boot. It was working and now doesn't. I have to execute 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start' from the terminal. Printer services 'cupsys' is checked in services.
<FFighter> hello
<orlock> kitofhawaii: say, you can only do PPPoA under linux if you have an actual ADSL interface card in your linux system, a DSL modem wont do it
<FFighter> I need to run a GTK app as another user
<kitofhawaii> orlock: well yah it's as simple for manufacturers to put pppoe support for everything than support pppoa simply for atm
<FFighter> how to do that?
<orlock> as the DSL modem will just act as a DSL/ATM-Ethernet bridge
<ari_stress> evening all
<orlock> kitofhawaii: DSL nativly talks atm
<kitofhawaii> orlock: yes it does, but the majority of what's going over atm networks these days is tcp/ip
<orlock> kitofhawaii: so anything capable of interfacing with DSL should be capable of doing PPPoA, Ethernet over ATM or a combination of the two
<kling0n> jellulabo: sudo update-rc.d cups defaults
<JakeConnor> what is /dev/klog?
<kitofhawaii> orlock: depends if you're using multipoint or not and what your service provider offers
<orlock> kitofhawaii: all PPPoE does with DSL is add more data to be transferred
<kitofhawaii> orlock: right but generally people use stacker compression on pppoe headers
<kling0n> JakeConnor: did you install any HAM radio packages?
<dooglus> is there some place for reporting repository corruption?
<dooglus> gutsy keeps telling me I should update, and the update tool tells me there's a 404 error in the repo.
<JakeConnor> kling0n: no, what's that?
<kitofhawaii> orlock: unless it's consumer grade :)
<dooglus> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<orlock> kitofhawaii: i just prefer to avoid adding extra layers of complexity when not needed
<orlock> kitofhawaii: the PCI DSL cards i use have a sourceforge repository
<kling0n> JakeConnor: hmm i guess its a kernel logging device
<JakeConnor> kling0n: do you know where my keyboard device should be?
<jellulabo> Kling0n - Will running that command affect any printer settings?
<orlock> kitofhawaii: its all controlled by wonderfull freely available software, is great
<orlock> kitofhawaii: very similar hardware to the Sangoma Wanpipe gear
<orlock> i think the latest drivers actually support them too
<Chri1> Hi! I'm pretty new with Linux / Ubuntu... and it's my first time in an IRC channel...
<Chri1> but I'm here because I need help with my xorg.conf
<orlock> Does anybody here use a Radeon9600Pro?
<simion314> hi, did you have bad experiences with this verion of pidgin? like the accounts appears active at start up but i manualy must disable and enable them to work, and when i type the text jumps
<Puckinovski> My xorg is confused as well =)
<kling0n> jellulabo: no.. it simply instructs the system to run the init script on startup
<Chri1> Can anybody help with an Radeon X700 mobility ? I try to set up dual screen mode... but I can't manage
<Chri1> the gui for X doesn't seem to work
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<orlock> Chri1: love to, i cant evenb get 3d working wiht my 9600pro :)
<kitofhawaii> orlock: i dunno these days i tend to prefer mpls in general over adsl and other forms...but it depends on the provider and where they have fibre to the street
<kling0n> Chri1: take a look at the output in /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<orlock> Chri1: i used to hevae duel head stuff working ages ago, google is your friend
<fyrestorm> im trying to get my x1800 working in ubuntu
<orlock> kitofhawaii: are you smoking crack?
<kling0n> Chri1: try starting with the clone driver
<orlock> kitofhawaii: you are mixing up your networking layers
<kling0n> Chri1: to test that you have your display devices configured properly
<jellulabo> Kling0n - Thanks
<Chri1> acctually I couldn't find anything that would solve my problem in google.
<orlock> kitofhawaii: thats like saying BGP is better than 10BaseT
<jimbo_> hi, just installed PulseAudio and everything works as I would expect except the vumeter. It only shows random static, not what i hear.
<jellulabo> Kling0n - I received this error message.  /etc/init.d/cups: file does not exist
<orlock> kitofhawaii: is it true they have an interstate there that is used to cull the morons?
<kitofhawaii> orlock: /:) not likely. mpls service = metro ethernet service on a whole
<orlock> kitofhawaii: "Go for a drive until you reach florida" .... "glugglugglug" *drown*
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: I found it finally. Thank you.
<Chri1> I already tried but I couln't manage with the gui...
<draken> wats the best way to get flash on unbuntu
<kitofhawaii> orlock: ah have fun :) go read some literature, i'm not willing to have this argument about something i sell
<draken> my flash looks really bad in firefox
<draken> like currpot
<hwilde> anybody have a terminal based mp3 player?
<hwilde> !mp3 | mre
<ubotu> mre: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kling0n> jellulabo: sudo update-rc.d cupsys defaults
<orlock> kitofhawaii: ahh, i am a tech in the industry and have always beleived that you salespeople were full of shit :)
<MatthewV> hwilde, mplayer can be run from the terminal...
<Pici> !language | orlock
<ubotu> orlock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<orlock> kitofhawaii: do you know your networking layers?
<hwilde> MatthewV, cool can it take playlists
<orlock> kitofhawaii: ethernet/dsl/atm are kind of several layers away from MPLS
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<draken> best flash solution on ubuntu ?
<MatthewV> hwilde, not sure... probably best checking those links and / or googling it
<hwilde> MatthewV, i am installing it now, mplayer-nogui
<Chri1> can anyone give me some advise where to find more info about setting up dual screen using a ati card...
<hwilde> !ati | Chri1
<ubotu> Chri1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> !xinerama | Chri1
<ubotu> Chri1: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jimbo_> !ubotu pulseaudio | /me
<Chri1> and can anyone answer the question if fglrx driver supports 3d on dual screen mode.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orlock> Chri1: http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/02/07/dual-head-on-ati-radeon-9200-se-under-ubuntu/
<kitofhawaii> orlock: /:) look...you're looking at it as something different. adsl service...mpls service...etherlink service...these are different service levels offered by isp's. mpls, yes, at a technical level is one thing however we don't sell 'mpls'...you sell the service associated with it
<hwilde> Chri1, I have 3d on dual screen, but it is nvidia not ati.   fglrx is pretty good
<hwilde> !fglrx | Chri1
<ubotu> Chri1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draken> best flash solution on ubuntu ?
<orlock> Chri1: its not _exactly_ what you want, but it has an xorg.conf of a dual head ATI setup
<hwilde> !flash | draken
<ubotu> draken: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jellulabo> Kling0n - I just tried that and the system says the link already exits. 'System startup links for /etc/init.d/cupsys already exist.'
<kitofhawaii> orlock: and i'm a network engineer...so, do what you wish. mismatched terminology as far as i'm concerned. it's not worth the argument
<orlock> Chri1: if you can udnerstand xorg.conf, you should be able to figure it out
<kling0n> jellulabo: then it should be running on startup
<Puckinovski> I keep getting put into low graphics mode and when i choose my correct card and monitor i have to restart and the problem starts again. How do I figure out where the error is?
<Chri1> wow :-) thanks for info... will do some reading now.
<hwilde> Puckinovski, dplg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orangey> hey all!
<Puckinovski> rgr
<hwilde> Puckinovski, !dpkg  not dplg that doesnt exist
<Puckinovski> roger that
<jellulabo> But it's not. I don't have any printers available until I run the start command from the terminal. I also can'
<orlock> kitofhawaii: ok - DSL/Ethernet/FIbre solve the physical problem of physically getting connectivity to a location, right?
<hwilde> orlock, or satellite, or coax cable, or cell phone.
<orlock> kitofhawaii: well, Ethernet/Cat5..
<orlock> you are right, forget it :)
<hwilde> orlock, or wimax.   or 900MHz
<hwilde> or repeater mesh network
<hwilde> or ham radio
<orlock> hwilde: bah, i work for a wireless company now using data over gsm audio channels
<orlock> hwilde: and i dont like wireless!
<orlock> i once saw a statewide wireless ISP knocked offline for 3 days
<kitofhawaii> orlock: look...i was referring to the service...not the actual layers associated with the OSI models
<hwilde> !offtopic for real
<orlock> a battleship had just finished construction and was testing its radar and electronics gear, it knocked them out for 3 days!
<orlock> kitofhawaii: yah, got it :)
<maxback> hello everybody
<orlock> SO, nobody has any clues on the ATI restricted model breackage with a Radeon9600?
<hwilde> that's not even a word... what is your specific problem
<orlock> hwilde: hard crash when i enable restricted drivers under ubuntu 7.10
<orlock> just upgraded from 7.04
<hwilde> why?  7.04 was nice and stable
<orlock> black screen, soft power switch non responsive
<hwilde> loll
<orlock> power-cord-reacharound time
<gvsa123> Slart: i can't get phatch to batch... lol it only renames one file
<orlock> hey bhaal
<hwilde> orlock, create a new user to make sure it's not your profile.  then login with the failsafe session.  does it still happen
<orlock> hwilde: i typed "X" at the single user console and it hung
<orlock> its not the profile
<orlock> its the driver
<orlock> i am just about to try it with the driver i downloaded from ati
<hwilde> orlock, how do you know it is not the window manager?
<orlock> X
<orlock> goddamnit
<orlock> "X"
<hwilde> !language | orlock
<ubotu> orlock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wols> orlock: you don't start X that way...
<orlock> not fvwm, not enlightenment, not openstep
<orlock> "X"
<hwilde> !patience | orlock
<ubotu> orlock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<orlock> wols: says who?
<wols> orlock: next time, run, startx and if it "doesn't work", check your logs
<hwilde> orlock, how do you know it is not gdm or metacity crashing
<orlock> hwilde: X doesnt start a window manager
<orlock> it starts X
<hwilde> startx 1>>stdout.log 2>>stderr.log
<wols> hwilde: he "knows"
<hwilde> then reboot and read the logs or pastebin them for us.
<wols> orlock: pastebing your Xorg.0.log please
<orlock> heh
<orlock> "lock up hard"
<hwilde> !fixres | orlock
<ubotu> orlock: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitofhawaii> orlock: i think you were just trying to ruffle my feathers...you're the first in here to get me to light a cigarette :) i commend you :)
<Pici> orlock: That doesnt mean that it doesnt write any logs.
<orlock> kitofhawaii: no wucking furries, i am going to get a beer!
<aguitel> when i try to empty the Trash ,nothing happens, why ?
<orlock> ok, i will check the box
<hwilde> !ops yay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops yay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vladtzu> Does the graphical login program Ubuntu uses not use the .xsession file?  I ls -a'd, and all I saw was .xsession-errors
<hwilde> vladtzu, I don't have a .xsession file either if it makes you feel better
<mikebeecham> is there an ubuntu sound and vision channel?
<vladtzu> Haha, at least we know we're not weirdos
<hwilde> !audio | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gordonjcp> 6
<gordonjcp> oops
<void^> vladtzu: you may be interested in .dmrc
<addy_> speaking of sound, how does one easily install Pulse Audio in Ubuntu, if possible ?
<vladtzu> void^  Hmm, I just want to change over to fluxbox to play around with it, is that the file I'd use for that?
<void^> vladtzu: if you use gdm or kdm and installed fluxbox via apt-get you can just select it on the login screen (and it will ask you if you want to use it as the default, if you answer yes it will create .dmrc with Session=fluxbox)
<vladtzu> void^  Thanks man.  I haven't installed fluxbox yet; I wanted to get everything figured out before hand.  That right there solves the problem though. ^.^
<wols> Pici: I'm unhappy with you, now he msgs me :(
<varon> hello how can i use pushd with the current directory (pwd) ?
<Neuling> guys i need your help i think i got infected with a trojan dont know how , because my firewall closes itself automatically what should i do?
<addy_> pushd `pwd` ?
<varon> i try it addy_
<varon> addy_ yeah worx
<vladtzu> couldn't you pwd | pushd?
<varon> thnx
<addy_> welcome
<varon> pwd | pushd didn't work
<vladtzu> i was just curious lol
<addy_> pushd accepts arguments
<addy_> " pwd | xargs pushd " should work
<Neuling> guys i need your help i think i got infected with a trojan dont know how , because my firewall closes itself automatically what should i do?
<rojanu> Has anyone tried to setup LDAP - PDC with samba
<wols> !anyone | rojanu
<ubotu> rojanu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Puckinovski> Hwilde, That worked untill I enabled restricted drivers for my ATI card, now I can't boot into the gui.
<varon> xargs: pushd: No such file or directory
<varon> but its okay pushd `pwd` works fine
<wols> Neuling: open an xterm, start your "firewall"
<addy_> argh, pushd is shell internal, it won't work
<Puckinovski> Should I do the same command again from the recovery thing
<pubo> hi all
<wols> Puckinovski: can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log?
<Neuling> wols: sorry i am new how can i open an xterm?
<Puckinovski> im on windows now =(
<rojanu> Well, I am trying to use samba as LDAP - PDC and following the guide on help.ubuntu.com and I need to download a file but can't
<wols> !command | Neuling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> Neuling: you should NOT run a firewall
<kitofhawaii> orlock: lol i come in here to get away from mundane life in cisco CLI. i dunno, i use opensuse anyway for work, but i'm really all for ubuntu working for the masses. it's my mission since vista came out :)
<Neuling> wols: oh i always did that on windows system
<wols> kitofhawaii: there is no orlock
<wols> Neuling: Ubuntu is not windows
<wols> it knows how to keep ports closed
<kitofhawaii> wols: hmm...must've been a pm...:)
<ConstyXIV> what's the compiz plugin that grays out locked-up programs?
<wols> yeah, he's annoying me too and still has no clue at all
<draken> how would i go about connecting a modem to the internet and making this modem only get data from a single IP and no other
<rojanu> well, no LDAP fans here then, I take it!!
<gvsa123> Slart: phatch isn't working for me... i found something from the repos (where i should have tried to look in the first place... lol) gwenrename... it's gui and the screenshots speak for itself already... hope it works well though... i'll give it a try.
<draken> while my other PPP conneciton does everything else
<erUSUL> !modem | draken
<ubotu> draken: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<kitofhawaii> wols: *shrug* :) yah bad attitude and skimmed through one too many books :)
<draken> i know erusul
<draken> i know how to dialup
<draken> im asking how to route and also how to make the modem on the default gateway
<wols> draken: ppp will do this for you
<Yanch0> http://yancho.pastebin.com/d7fa3d82d anyone can help me with this error please?
<Puckinovski> Would "sudo -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" work from the recovery console?
<wols> Puckinovski: yes
<Puckinovski> ok reboot and try again thank you
<erUSUL> draken: if you want to load balance between two ppp conections look at http://lartc.org/
<wols> Puckinovski: choose vesa if you want to getg back to at least some GUI
<Puckinovski> last time it worked fine untill i installed restricted drivers
<Puckinovski> =\
<draken> not load balance dude
<draken> make the one connection only for one ip
<draken> and the rest goes through my other conn
<wols> Yanch0: pastebin your sources.list
<Yanch0> wols how to do it pls?
<wols> by opening sources.list and pasting the contents in a pastebin
<Yanch0> a its a file?
<Yanch0> wols : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d6d08d084
<louis_cordier> Hi, I have just installed gutsy, but I am having problems installing latex209-bin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47822/, any workarounds ?
<tovarna> hi everybody
<aguitel> when i try to empty the Trash ,nothing happens, why ?
<Le^stat> so is gutsy a big improvement on feisty?
<Le^stat> any opinions
<wols> Yanch0: you need a newer version of ubuntu
<tovarna> i think i need to path my zs1211 zysas usb wireless for inyection, but i am trying and i am getting mad. anybody can tell me how to do it? or should i use a live cd? in this case, wich one? thanks
<Yanch0> wols and that means a format for sure? :(
<gvsa123> when we install applications from the synaptic, where do the downloaded files get cached? and they remain there right? is it alright to delete them when you're running low on space?
<kitofhawaii> aguitel: did you delete something while running a gksu? try opening terminal and "sudo rm -r .Trash/*" to flush
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Yanch0
<ubotu> Yanch0: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tovarna> y cual es el chat n español?
<wols> Yanch0: you can upgrade, either to edgy, feisty, gutsy or wait until hardy comes out next spring and you can upgrade to that directly
<IdleOne> !es | tovarna
<ubotu> tovarna: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Yanch0> ok thanks both .. but will software that i installed using source be broken ?
<aguitel> kitofhawaii: all the time it happens ,i cannot erase the trash with GUI
<IdleOne> Yanch0: pobably yes
<IdleOne> probably
<wols> Yanch0: depends how you insalled it. if properly usually not
<wols> IdleOne: why would it break?
<addy_> gvsa123: see Synaptic / Preferences / Files
<gvsa123> Yanch0: why not upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu
<gvsa123> addy_: i'll see them there? can't access synaptic right now though because i'm installing something...
<IdleOne> wols: that has been my experience in the past but I must have not installed properly
<addy_> gvsa123: you can manually delete the cached packages (button) and set policy versus retaining the files in the cache
<jellulabo> Kling0n - I'm not sure where to start looking for the problem. The cups server is not starting on boot. No printers are available and I can't access the cups server through the cups web interface until I start cupsys from a terminal
<wols> IdleOne: which stuff did break?
<IdleOne> wols: dont remember was a couple of versions ago.
<gvsa123> addy_: i see... thanks...
<Yanch0> wols that is the problem .. cant risk i break working software .. will have to wait then till when i finish my thesis and have my data wsafe
<kling0n> jellulabo: could be another init script hangning
<Yanch0> thanks for the links but .. will save them to do it when im finished :)
<kling0n> jellulabo: you could try sudo apt-get update-rc.d -f cupsys remove && sudo apt-get cupsys defaults
<kling0n> jellulabo: but should make no difference
<kling0n> jellulabo: have you been editing any of your init scripts?
<kling0n> jellulabo: have you been editing any of your init scripts?
<kling0n> sry double
<soundray> How can I identify a font that's being used in a PDF document?
<gordonjcp> soundray: experience
<soundray> gordonjcp: have you got that kind of experience?
<gordonjcp> nope
<kling0n> soundray: it should be in the file header somewhere
<gordonjcp> soundray: you could run strings on the file and see if it mentions it
<Le^stat> why would ubuntu take other ppls ip addy's on a dhcp network?
<wols> Le^stat: it won't. it only takes the IP DHCP gives it
<kling0n> Le^stat: it shouldn't might be misconfigured dhcp server
<kling0n> Le^stat: you could try killing dhclient and removing the lease files
<wols> Le^stat: is the IP in the 169 range?
<kling0n> Le^stat: the sudo dhclient eth0 again
<gvsa123> gordonjcp: soundray can't you just copy them and paste them in a word processor to see what comes up?
<soundray> gvsa123: for that to work, I'd have to have the font installed, wouldn't I?
<Puckinovski> I tried doing the -dpkg command and it said unknown command
<kling0n> soundray: pdffonts
<soundray> gordonjcp: thanks, strings turns up a few candidates
<gvsa123> soundray: ah yeah... most probably... is it some weird looking font
<kling0n> soundray: theres a utility for it called pdffonts
<Puckinovski> can i use the live cd and copy the xorg file over?
<Anubis_be> hey all, maybe a stupid question but how can I see how big a certain directory is? (like my var directory or so)
<soundray> kling0n: that sounds promising. Found it in poppler-utils
<kling0n> soundray: yup
<kling0n> soundray: looks like the thing youre looking for
<kling0n> soundray: gives a list of all defined fonts in the doc
<gvsa123> Anubis_be: there\s a tool in applications>accessories
<soundray> kling0n: alas, the list is quite big...
<Anubis_be> gvsa123 I mean trough command line :)
<kling0n> the utility is included in the xpdf package as well
<rhalff> hi, if I do apt-get source linux-image-xen, do I get the patched xen kernel or is it just an unconfigured kernel source ?
<kling0n> soundray: have you tried installing msttcorefonts
<soundray> kling0n: it's Frutiger
<Puckinovski> wols are you still around?
<kitofhawaii> Anubis: du -c
<kling0n>  soundray http://www.frontpagewebmaster.com/m-348433/tm.htm
<kling0n> its in the microsoft reader pacakge
<kling0n> package
<kling0n> install orange or cabextract to get it out of the install package
<wols> ask the channel
<SuicideSalmon> does anyone use a program similar to aqua datastudio in 7.10? I tried installing it but had issues, but any alternatives are welcome
<Anubis_be> kitofhawaii thx :)
<ari_stress> hi guys, why my pidgin only shows my friends upto "R" alphabet? anyone encounter it?
<kling0n> SuicideSalmon: which database type are you looking to browse?
<kling0n> mysql has some tools available for free
<kling0n> for mysql databases (duh)
<SuicideSalmon> kling0n, mysql. I just want to be able to create and view tables, and run queries
<soundray> kling0n: very nice, thank you.
<kling0n> pqsql has a nice gui availablealso
<kling0n> soundray: np
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> ubuntu just dimmed my displays after not moving the mouse for awhile, the primary monitor came back normal, but my secondary is still dimmed?
<gvsa123> time remaining: 5 mins...
<wols> SuicideSalmon: phpmyadmin
<kling0n> SuicideSalmon: try mysql-navigator
<titusg> I want to use emacs with anti-aliased fonts -- how do I find the names of the fonts on my (feisty) system?
<rhalff> how do I get the source that was used to create the xen kernel ?
<kling0n> SuicideSalmon: or mysql workbench
<wols> rhalff: apt-get source <package>
<kling0n> rhalff: or sudo apt-get install xen-source-2.6.16
<kling0n> rhalff: which will put the sources in /usr/sys
<rhalff> wols, I did that, apt-get source linux-image-xen, but I'm not sure if that really is the xen kernel
<SuicideSalmon> thanks, ill give them a shot
<rhalff> kling0n, yeah but that confuses me also xen-source-2.6.16, because the default kernel is 2.6.22-xen
<rhalff> kling0n, makes me wonder why there isn't a xen-source-2.6.22
<kling0n> rhalff: have you got the dpkg-src enabled in your sources.list ?
<Slart> gvsa123: ah, sorry about that.. was getting some dinner... did you get it to work?
<rhalff> kling0n, yeah
<kling0n> s/dpkg-src/deb-src
<rhalff> kling0n, could you do apt-get source linux-image-xen and tell me if that is a xen kernel source ? I think it isn't
<gvsa123> Slart: phatch? nope... i'm still downloading gwen... 5 mins... the screenshots look promising... this could be the one... lol
<kling0n> rhalff: take wols' advice and apt-get source linux-image-2.6.22-14-xen
<rhalff> kling0n, ok still, that isn't the patched xen kernel source I think.
<rhalff> just the normal kernel source
<kling0n> rhalff: is a metapackage
<adrian15> does anyone have experience on building ubuntu gfxboot themes  ?
<kling0n> rhalff: why do you need the sources? does the prepared builds not work for you ?
<ari_stress> is 64bit faster than 32bit? i use core duo, should i use 64 or 32?
<rhalff> kling0n, no the 3w-9xxx driver fails with xen
<SuicideSalmon> kling0n, mysql-navigator looks like it's going to be just what I needed :) thanks
<kling0n> rhalff: apt-get source xen-source
<tupson> Morning, I have a problem
 * kling0n nods at SuicideSalmon 
<rhalff> kling0n, so I need to rebuild 1 module, but I don't have the /usr/src/linux build tree
<tupson> When I turn on my laptop, it doesn't finish loading my Ubuntu
<ari_stress> SuicideSalmon: nice nickname :D
<tupson> I have to hard boot it and turn it back on, then it takes about 5-10 minutes to get to the log in screen
<SuicideSalmon> thanks ari_stress :)
<kling0n> rhalff: ahh you could just install the xen headers then
<mathias__> I'm having a bit of a sound problem.
<kling0n> rhalff: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-xen
<rhalff> kling0n, but that will get me  2.6.19-2
<ari_stress> tupson, what's your laptop
<incorrect> can anyone recommend an alternative to nagios?
<speedhunt3r> hi...can anyone tell me how and where do i install downloaded icon themes?
<tupson> Inspiron 9200 series
<incorrect> ideally something that drives off snmp
<kling0n> speedhunt3r: gnome-look.org
<speedhunt3r> kling0n: i asked where to install them, i already downloaded them
<kling0n> speedhunt3r: then system-preferences-appearance and click install
<tupson> the problem just started happening as well...
<speedhunt3r> ty
<kling0n> speedhunt3r: can't type any faster than that :)
<titusg> do you know how I can get the names of available fonts in the right format for emacs?
<mathias__> If I turn up the volume past about 1/4 on my speakers, I started getting an annoying clicking sound, even with nothing playing.
<speedhunt3r> kling0n: haha no problem, sorry
<rhalff> kling0n, that was my first try, but the 3w-9xxx driver want's more then just headers
<kling0n> mathias__: what sound card?
<kling0n> rhalff: apt-get source xen-source then
<mathias__> It's integrated sound on the Mobo.  Realtek I think.
<tupson> ari_stress: any thoughts?
<kling0n> mathias__: lspci | grep -i audio
<rhalff> kling0n, but that's 2.6.16 instead of 2.6.22, so that's not the source of the default xen kernel, so I'm clueless on where that source is.
<dfechete> soundray: hey bro :)
<Zeldor> hi
<mathias__> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Flash> a
<soundray> Hi Flash
<Zeldor> i want to get an ubuntu cd. Why do i have to write down my phone number?
<Flash> soundray: u in?
<mathias__> Ok, clicking is gone now (somehow) but I do have the whitenoise just having volume up high
<soundray> Flash: working. How are you getting on?
<hypn0> Zeldor: you don't
<young_> because they may contact you when it needed
<Flash> soundray: man i found something saying that i should make my sata drive act like an IDE drive :P
<Flash> soundray: from bios
<soundray> Flash: have you got a BIOS option like that?
<Flash> soundray: man i`m ok... did a reinstall of ubuntu on 64 bit... it booted once :))))
<Flash> soundray: nope :(
<kling0n> rhalff: i'd start using google
<soundray> Flash: you mean it booted once and then failed again?
<Flash> soundray: yeah
<Zeldor> but its required
<rhalff> kling0n, ok thanks anyway
<kling0n> rhalff: i'd guess you need the xen-source and linux-source-2.6.22 packages installed
<kling0n> rhalff: how to configure from there i'm not sure
<hypn0> Zeldor: they will stick it on front of package if you do, just write myob there :-)
<kling0n> but try installing the linux-source-2.6.22 and then try the driver again
<kling0n> rhalff: whats the device again ?
<soundray> Flash: you have a weird machine, mate
<Zeldor> hmm so you've never called by them?
<jariep1_> hi all
<mathias__> Is there an advantage to open-source drivers over proprietary ones?  I use an Nvidia 7600 GT.
<kling0n> rhalff: that you need to compile the driver for ?
<jariep1_> how do i make var www writeable
<rhalff> kling0n, 3ware 9550sxu raid controller, it uses the 3w-9xxx driver
<ikonia> mathias__: the nvidia.com driver package by ubuntu is a better driver
<Flash> soundray: man i have the Acer Aspire 5520G notebook
<ikonia> mathias__: open source as a technology or methodology though is the prefered option
<gvsa123> Slart: i thought gwenrename was supposed to be gui.. but there's no entry in the menu.. when i run it in the terminal, an error occurs.. no input file selected
<ikonia> mathias__: its a conflict of choice
<soundray> Flash: I know
<hypn0> Zeldor: just write 'I don't have one' I never wrote mine
<soundray> Flash: is it new?
<nilson2> msn
<Flash> soundray: and i don`t think ubuntu has drivers for it yet...
<Flash> soundray: yes... brand new
<mathias__> ikonia: So just go to Nvidia.com and download theirs?
<Zeldor> ok thanks a lot hypn0
<nilson2> i8 the six
<ikonia> mathias__: no - use the nvidia driver packaged in ubuntu
<kling0n> rhalff: so no prepared driver sources in ubuntu is that correct?
<tupson> did Ubuntu disable the splash screen in 7.10?
<mathias__> ikonia: Oh, ok.
<Flash> soundray: got  it last week... been trying to get it to work since then...
<ikonia> mathias__: ubuntu package the drivers from nvidia.com to make them compatible and supportable within ubuntu
<ikonia> tupson: no
<nilson2> you the black
<ikonia> nilson2: do you have a question about ubuntu ?
<tupson> ikonia: when i turn on my laptop, after my DELL Logo drops, i have a blank black screen for about 10 mins before it brings up the login screen
<rhalff> kling0n, the driver works ok if I'm not using xen, but it's a bug in the driver itself, which causes it to crash in xen.
<bazhang> nilson2: what's the issue?
<mathias__> ikonia: Ok, I'm already using the accelerated driver packaged with Ubuntu and it's on.  So I guess I'm good
<JuJuBee> I wish to generate a CSR for an SSL cert with an unencrypted passkey.  Can find many how-to for creating encrypted, but not unencrypted.  Any help?
<soundray> Flash: Acer sell laptops with Linux preinstalled. Don't you want to get an exchange?
<mathias__> There's a Ubuntu wiki page, isn't there?
<Slart> gvsa123: what is the error?
<ikonia> mathias__: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com
<mathias__> Thanks
<ikonia> JuJuBee: the point of the passkey is encyption
<jariep1_> can you guys help file permssions for sudo root
<tupson> ikonia: any thoughts?
<gvsa123> Slart: no input file... does this ( http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/GwenRename?content=11844 ) mean it only works with konqueror or kde?
<gvsa123> Slart:    GwenView: select file(s) - right click - "External Tools / Rename with GwenRename"
<gvsa123>   Konqueror: select file(s) - right click - "Actions / Rename with GwenRename"
<Slart> gvsa123: you can run kde software on gnome.. you just need to install the basic kde stuff
<rhalff> kling0n, it's this issue http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-devel/2007-09/msg00210.html
<ikonia> tupson: frambuffer issues ?
<soundray> kling0n: I'm trying to use unshield on the data in the Reader package. It complains of MD5 checksum failures on the contained files (inlcuding the fonts that I'm after)
<tupson> ikonia: how can i correct that
<JuJuBee> ikonia : from what i've read, having an unencrypted key does not hurt the protection of ssl.  It just means that when apache restarts, it can do so unattended.  Now I have to enter the password every time apache restarts.  So when power goes out, the server is not functional until I return to enter the passkey.
<tupson> i assume that is why my boot process is having issues
<ikonia> tupson: change the vga parameter in your kernel boot options
<gvsa123> Slart: yeah... i just marked everything synaptic suggested... but there's no entry in the menu or anything... terminal show a no input file selected error
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you have to change the script to input that
<Slart> gvsa123: I'll give it a try.. hang on
<kling0n> soundray: you could try installing it with wine an dget the file from there
<tupson> ikonia: how and where do i do that (new linux user)
<Flash> soundray: yeah shure if i could... ut i`m in freekin Romania
<ikonia> tupson: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JuJuBee> ikonia, to inpu the  passkey at startup?  How.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: join #apache and ask in there,
<JuJuBee> Thanks.
<jariep1_> Flash i have a frined i Romania in a datacenter with T1
<gvsa123> Slart: wow... thanks...
<Slart> gvsa123: ah.. you'll have to start it manually.. and specify which files you're going to work with.
<tupson> do i go there in the terminal or folder?
<Slart> gvsa123: you have all the files you want to rename in a single folder?
<Flash> jariep1_: do you think he could help me?
<ikonia> tupson: any text editor to edit that file
<ikonia> Flash: what is the problem
<jariep1_> what are you trying to do?
<gvsa123> Slart: i see.. i have a test copy on the desktop.. i'll; give it a try
<kling0n> rhalff: i'd suggest reading the build documentation for xen and for the driver, I can't really help you more
<jariep1_> Flash what is it you are trying to do?
<rhalff> kling0n, ok thanks for your time :)
<Flash> ikonia: i have a problem with ubuntu booting on my acer aspire 5520g... some sort of sata controller problem
<kling0n> rhalff: do you need to rebuild the driver or the xen ?
<ikonia> Flash: can you please give a brief explination
<Flash> jariep1_: i`m trying to install ubuntu...and after install no boot
<Slart> gvsa123: if you have it all in one folder you just cd to the folder and run it like "gwenrename *.jpg" or something similar
<Flash> ikonia: after i install it doesn`t see my sata drive
<ikonia> Flash: what makes you think that ?
<ikonia> Flash: can you explain the symptom
<gvsa123> Slart: ah there you go... maybe i'll just make a launcher and create a folder where i'll put all the files to be renamed so i don't have to navigate everytime...
<Slart> gvsa123: that would work
<rhalff> kling0n, just the driver, I've rebuilded it with a normal kernel source then copied it to the xen module tree, but that didn't work either.
<Flash> ikonia: uhm... it says something like root fs type unknown...
<tupson> ikonia: if i am reading this correct, my default option is defoptions=quiet splash
<soundray> kling0n: thanks. I will soon be running wine in a 64bit gutsy guest under vmware in Mac OS X :)
<ikonia> tupson: try "vga=ask" added to the end of that line
<tupson> what should i change that too
<tupson> k
<Flash> ikonia: and before that it says something like unknown sata controller bios is trying to work around it...
<capiira> hmmm a shame that ubuntu gutsy still has gimp 2.4.0 rc3 in the repos tsss
<ikonia> Flash: if it's installed then you know the controller will work.
<tupson> so defoptions=quiet splash vga=ask like that?
<ikonia> tupson: that looks good
<Flash> ikonia: yeah... but this morning i installed it... and it booted the first time...
<booncer> im using xubuntu i keep getting this --------------->bash: ./sc_trans_linux: cannot execute binary file
<Flash> ikonia: after that it didn`t boot anymore
<soundray> capiira: why is that a shame? It works very well
<ikonia> booncer: chmod +x the file
<booncer> tryed that no joy
<undauntedspirit> I added  a hard drive with a NTFS file system after I installed ubuntu, but it makes me type in the (sudo) password to mount it, where other partitions are automatically mounting without a password, how can I change this?
<ikonia> Flash: that sounds either like a hardware issue or your not understandinging the problem
<ikonia> booncer: please run "file sc_trans_linux"
<booncer> i tryed chmod 755 also
<Flash> ikonia: i don`t think it`s a hardware issue cuz i can run windows on it perfectly
<ikonia> booncer: please run file against it
<booncer> and sh sc_t.....
<ikonia> Flash: please get the exact error messages
<Snow> anyone mind helping me to acces my computer and my shared folders on my fathers computer?
<ikonia> booncer: LISTEN please run file against it
<undauntedspirit> I added  a hard drive with a NTFS file system after I installed ubuntu, but it makes me type in the (sudo) password to mount it, where other partitions are automatically mounting without a password, how can I change this? Note: I added the hard drive in fstab exactly like the other ntfs partitions appear.
<ikonia> Snow: can you explain what you want to do
<tupson> ikonia: edited it, going to restart to see what happens, i'll be back
<ikonia> tupson: ok
<Flash> ikonia: ok...
<Snow> i have shared a folder on my computer, running ubuntu
<kling0n> rhalff: i believe you can set an environment variable specifying which source tree to link agains
<kling0n> rhalff: KERNCONF or similar
<LjL> undauntedspirit: what's the fstab line precisely
<kling0n> rhalff: where can I get the driver sources?
<booncer> sc_trans_linux: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Snow> i want to get into that mapp on my fathers computer, windows xp, so i open run and write \\mycomputername
<ikonia> booncer: are you running ubuntu 32bit ?
<Snow> i get a loggon screen asking for name and password
<booncer> xubuntu
<booncer> no t sure actually
<ikonia> Snow: you need to add a username and password to your ubuntu machine for the windows machine to authenticate against
<undauntedspirit> LjL: UUID=56E06E36E06E1D0D /media/DVD      ntfs    defaults,user,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ikonia> booncer: please show me "uname -a"
<Snow> how do i do that?
<ikonia> Snow: smbpasswd -a "username"
<soundray> kling0n: dang, it won't install in wine (complains about absence of IE). I'll postpone until I can get at a Windows machine.
<G_HAN_109695> kann mich jemand in seine gruppe einehmen
<gvsa123> Slart: works! although there's no option to not replace the original file... just a safety precaution of course...
<ikonia> !de | G_HAN_109695
<ubotu> G_HAN_109695: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kling0n> Snow: you could add the following to your smb conf:
<kling0n> guest account = pcguest
<kling0n> pcguest = guest
<kling0n> map to guest = Bad User
<Snow> anyone mind helping me to acces my computer and my shared folders on my fathers computer?
<booncer>  bash: ./sc_trans_linux: cannot execute binary fileLinux PS3 2.6.20-15-powerpc64-smp #3 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:52:37 UTC 2007 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<zzxc> By default, what is Ubuntu using for sound?  There is an esd option checked by default, but esound isn't installed by default.
<Snow> bash: smbpassdw: command not found
<Dregin> ALSA?
<ikonia> Snow: I've just told you what to do,
<Slart> gvsa123: ah... you'll just have to think things through before pressing that ok button then =)
<ikonia> Snow: smbpasswd
<G_HAN_109695> fsdfsdf
<booncer> ure good ikonia
<ikonia> !de | G_HAN_109695
<ubotu> G_HAN_109695: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dregin> my sound in ubuntu is dead
<kling0n> soundray: http://www.google.dk/url?q=http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNHPkiq7X-4kQaWWcfH84tjPt7GPWw
<ikonia> booncer: pardon ?
<booncer> Linux PS3 2.6.20-15-powerpc64-smp #3 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:52:37 UTC 2007 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> booncer: there you go  ;)
<booncer> looks like its 64
<ikonia> booncer: no - its PPC64 not even x86_64
<ikonia> booncer: is it a mac ?
<rhalff> kling0n,  http://www.3ware.com/download/Escalade9690SA-Series/9.5.0/3w-9xxx-2.6.22kernel_9.5.0.tgz
<booncer> no its a ps3
<gvsa123> Slart: yeah... but since i'll be using this mostly for photos.. what's the harm then... for other uses i guess it would be more problematic :)
<scroogey> hello
<scroogey> how can i install pybluez under ubuntu?
<Snow> ok
<ikonia> booncer: ok - there you go, the PPC is not intel, its "power PC"
<Snow> after smbpasswd -a "name"
<ikonia> Snow: name should be a username you want to use
<ladynikon> I am getting :ntlm:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path.
<Snow> yeah
<booncer> ah kk so ill give the mac stuff a go
<Snow> did that
<Snow> then?
<ladynikon> anyone know how to update this?  it says its in some winbind package of the distro
<Snow> -w "password"
<ladynikon> but i never heard of it
<ikonia> booncer: as a side note, you'll not get much to run
<ikonia> Snow: -w ?
<booncer> :/
<ikonia> Snow: it should ask you for a password
<Snow> -w PASSWORD          ldap admin password
<ikonia> Snow: your not using ldap and your not the admin
<booncer> guttted as my beefy psy went in my main lol
<booncer> psu**
<Snow> ehm?:P
<LjL> undauntedspirit: don't have a clue
<ikonia> Snow: use the command I have given you
<Snow> i did
<ikonia> !samba | snow
<ubotu> snow: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kling0n> rhalff: you could try editing the Makefile and set the SRC variable to the xen tree
<undauntedspirit> ljl: Thanks anyway, it's an odd problem.
<ikonia> Snow: actually it looks like you'll benifit from reading that info
<Snow> when i did -a
<undauntedspirit> I added  a hard drive with a NTFS file system after I installed ubuntu, but it makes me type in the (sudo) password to mount it, where other partitions are automatically mounting without a password, how can I change this? Note: I added the hard drive in fstab exactly like the other ntfs partitions appear.
<ikonia> Snow: read the link ubotu sent you and it will walk you through from start to finish
<LjL> undauntedspirit: i'd try removing "user", although it shouldn't imply "noauto" i think... but just a semirandom guess
<Snow> thanks ikonia:*
<Flash> ikonia: lol now it almost booted in safe graphics mode but xserver crashed
<Nabucho> #join freefoxtv
<ikonia> undauntedspirit: put the line you use in the a pastebin
<booncer> thanks ikonia
<LjL> ikonia: UUID=56E06E36E06E1D0D /media/DVD      ntfs    defaults,user,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
 * booncer gone
<ikonia> Flash: please get the exact error message or situation that is causing you the problem
<ikonia> LjL: thanks
<ikonia> LjL: media dvd ?
<Flash> ikonia: I`m trying...
<ikonia> booncer: welcome
<undauntedspirit> ljl:  I tried it without the "user" option.  I added it as a last ditch effort :-)
<gvsa123> Slart: i'll do the work tomorrow... atleast i have the tool now... thanks a lot... see you here again sometime.. well that would be just hours from now... lol.. thanks a lot... next would be testing gutsy on my notebook... i'm getting too much ubuntu.. lol
<ikonia> LjL: how far have you progressed this with him (don't want to setp on your toes)
<Cyclopes> I have to rmmod and modprobe (with options) modules on my box everytime i boot, is there a way to automate this task?
<Flash> ikonia: ok... look... now it stops saying: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision 3.20
<ikonia> Cyclopes: which modules
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows the name of the program to access a pop3 server in command line? i've installed these days but i can't remember...
<Cyclopes> ikonia: bttv
<kling0n> Cyclopes: check out /etc/modprobe.d/
<ikonia> Flash: is that the problem you where talking about earlier
<LjL> ikonia, i just don't have a clue. i guess /media/DVD is just a name, and he seems to be saying that it *does* mount manually (although it requires root privileges), so i was assuming the UUID was correct
<ikonia> IgorSobreira: I think mutt can
<Flash> ikonia: one of them.,..
<undauntedspirit> LjL:  Yup, exactly correct.
<kling0n> rhalff: how did that go ?
<ikonia> LjL: any mount is going to require root unless its setup as a user mount
<LjL> ikonia: but the line does say "user". it also says "defaults" which, as far as i'm aware, implies "auto"
<LjL> still it doesn't mount at boot
<rhalff> kling0n, still trying
<ikonia> LjL: umount it and do a mount -a see what happens
<ikonia> LjL: or a "sudo mount -a" I should say
<OsamaK> Hello!
<LjL> undauntedspirit: ^
<kling0n> nod rhalff
<ikonia> LjL: apologies if I've covering old ground
<wam> Why does the nagios2 package depend on apache? This makes the whole package completely useless for me. I don't want apache and apache isn't required for nagios. Is there any reason why this isn't just a recommendation?
<LjL> ikonia, no not really
<ikonia> wam: nagios is required to view the results
<OsamaK> How to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10 using a CD?
<chook> bonjour,les depots de Wine dans sysnaptique sont suffisant pour le faire touner correct??
<wam> ikonia: you mean apache?
<ikonia> wam: if you don't want a this to be a viewer, you'll not want the server package
<Pici> !fr | chook
<ubotu> chook: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikonia> wam: yes
<ikonia> wam: the viewer is a webpage
<LjL> OsamaK: you can do that with the alternate CD, but not with the normal desktop CD
<wam> ikonia: no - any webserver with cgi-support will do
<ikonia> wam: that is true, but ubuntu has built against apache
<chook> ok merci,sorry ;)
<wam> ikonia: i don't understand this.
<normie> can anyone please help me with installing my broadcom1390 wireless card. i tried all the manuals but it doesn;t help
<undauntedspirit> ikonia: mount -a requires root.
<ikonia> wam: a dependency is a webserver, ubuntu has chosen apache
<OsamaK> ljL: What do you mean?
<ubuntu-ss> hi i forget my root password
<ikonia> undauntedspirit: thats root
<roundyz> hello
<ubuntu-ss> how can imake a new one
<LjL> !alternate > OsamaK    (OsamaK, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> ubuntu-ss: there is no root password
<wam> ikonia: so it would be clever to depend on a virtual package, which any webserver provides.
<Pici> !root | ubuntu-ss
<ubotu> ubuntu-ss: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<undauntedspirit> ikonia: I'm tring to say that if I mount it as root, it works fine, I need to mount it as a reqular user.
<ikonia> wam: no, ubuntu is calling out "to use this you need apache"
<roundyz> could someone define "a local operating system" and " a network operating system" for me please?
<ubuntu-ss> no i want to to go to root prompt
<wam> ikonia: right - i consider this a bug.
<ikonia> undauntedspirit: just humour me, do a sudo mount -a
<kling0n> ubuntu-ss: in grub, press 'e' and append 'single' to the kernel options
<Flash> ikonia: NFORCE-MCP67: BIOS didn`t set cable bits correctly.Enabling work around.
<ikonia> wam: then you consider wrong
<Pici> roundyz: try in #ubuntu-offtopic, thats not really an Ubuntu support question.
<NET||abuse> anyone here know what version of eclipse is available for gutsy?
<NET||abuse> i seem to have 3.2,, but there is 3.3
<ubuntu-ss> so i can not make just su
<wam> ikonia: apache as a requirement is bullshit. As would gnome for xchat be.
<ubuntu-ss> and new password
<undauntedspirit> ikonia: No errors - mounts fine.
<OsamaK> LjL, may I talk with you in a privet chat, this channel is spamming me!
<NET||abuse> it hasn't been 3.2 since a good while now
<ikonia> wam: there is no need for that language
<Pici> !language | wam
<ubotu> wam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> ubuntu-ss: no. it's much safer to use "sudo" in front of the single commands you need root for. but if you need a root shell, like "su" gives you, you can always "sudo -i".
<wam> wtf?
<ikonia> wam: ubuntu choses the "prefered" dependencies, apache is a fine choice
<normie> anyone please/
<ikonia> wam: there is no need for offensive language
<Flash> ikonia: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/212d4353d-342534r3-45rtef3-756yh67ut bla bla does not exist. Dropping to a shell.
<ikonia> undauntedspirit: ok, thank you
<wam> ikonia: offensive?
<Pici> !anyone | normie
<ubotu> normie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> wam: bad language and bad lanaguage abbrieviations
<wam> ikonia: I didn't argue - I just say that this decision is stupid.
<ikonia> wam: thats your opinion
<LjL> OsamaK, it's easy really: the standard Ubuntu CD, called the "Desktop CD", can't be used to upgrade. If you want to upgrade via CD, you need the "Alternate CD", which Ubotu sent you information about. Otherwise, upgrade from the Internet.
<ikonia> wam: your welcome to re-pacakge
<PriceChild> ikonia, wam nagios2-common depsnds on "apache2 | httpd,"
<undauntedspirit> ikonia: mount /dev/hdb5 - results in "Error opening partition device: Permission denied"
<normie> well i'm trying to install my broadcom 1390 wireless card but it doens work. i tries ndiswrapper and fwcutter but nothing
<wols> wam: it doesn't want apache. it wants apache2 or a httpd
<ikonia> PriceChild: right, thats perfact
<PriceChild> ikonia, wam, ie either will satisfy it, but apache2 is chosen first.
<PriceChild> wam, you can see this from "apt-cache show nagios2-common"
<ubuntu-ss> thanx sudo -i works
<kling0n> normie: sis you remember to install the firmware for ndiswrapper to use?
<wam> PraiseChaos: let me check this
<LjL> ubuntu-ss: i urge you to use it sparingly however. getting used to prefix "sudo" to *only* the commands that require it is a much better practice.
<PriceChild> wam, tab-completion strikes again
<y123h_> help
<LjL> and it's five characters after all, not that big a deal
<boris> hi
<normie> klin0n yes
<kitofhawaii> normie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 this worked for someone earlier
<cooly> Hi.. kann mir jemand helfen?
<LjL> !de | cooly
<ubotu> cooly: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cooly> soyy. ljl
<cooly> sorry
<kling0n> LjL: sudo can be a problem if misconfigured n a multiuser system though
<olliwolli> hi, i am searching for a download manager that is integrated in nautilus or konqueror and is able to manage samba transfers (queueing, etc). is there such a thing?
<wam> PraiseChaos: cool - I saw the dependency wrong. httpd is ok - so I'll provide that with my webserver. Thanks!
<kling0n> rhalff: how did it go ?
<Snow> im really useless when it comes to linux, when i read those manuals, i dont really understand anything :P
<PriceChild> wam, I am over here.
<normie> kitofhawaii i tried that manual as well i have a hp dv6225us laptop
<wam> PriceChild: sorry ;) Thanks anyway
<LjL> kling0n: everything can be a problem if misconfigured. using the default configuration that comes with Ubuntu is often a good way to avoid misconfiguring it.
<ikonia> undauntedspirit: LjL got it :)
<Snow> ikonia, mind helping me? i dont really understand this
<kitofhawaii> normie: you did blacklist the native driver? (just to confirm)
<rhalff> kling0n, it compiles against the normal tree of 2.6.22-14, will reboot.
<tupson> ikonia: that did nothing
<kling0n> LjL: i wouldn't use an unmodified setup of ubuntu for multiuser... I agree that defaults for single user is sane
<ikonia> LjL: undauntedspirit: the "defaults" option sets "rw" ntfs driver does not support "read write" you need "user ro"
<ikonia> Snow: what part is not clear
<Snow> when i write smbpasswd -a "tommy" i get :"
<Snow> dennis@dennis-desktop:~$ smbpasswd -a "tommy"
<Snow> When run by root:
<Snow>     smbpasswd [options] [username]
<Snow> otherwise:
<Snow>     smbpasswd [options]"
<ikonia> tupson: when you boot it doesn't ask
<LjL> !paste > Snow    (Snow, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> Snow: drop the " marks and read the guide I sent you
<LjL> ikonia, undauntedspirit seems to have left... but, i see. but didn't Gutsy support ntfs rw out of the box now?
<tupson> nope, just sits at a black screen again, until the login screen appears 10mins later
<ikonia> LjL: the driver is ntfs-3g not ntfs for read write
<soundray> kling0n: what's the problem with a "unmodified multiuser setup"?
<kling0n> LjL: ikonia ntfs-3g is a good alternative for rw access
<ubuntu-ss> thanx for help guys
<Snow> yeah, well, i dident really understand what the guide told me...
<kling0n> soundray: well.. I 'd restrict access to sudo
<LjL> ikonia: right... he had said that the fstab line is "just like the other ntfs lines he has", but i guess that's not entirely accurate.
<ikonia> LjL: so ntfs-3f user default would work or, ntfs user ro
<soundray> kling0n: it is restricted by default. Only members of admin can use it.
<ikonia> LjL: yup
<ikonia> LjL: dissapointed he's gone,
<kling0n> soundray: and probably limit the commands to specifics... but much more likely remove sudo and use "su root" in stead
<kling0n> soundray: if nothing ese to reduce number of attack vectors
<kling0n> *else
<kitofhawaii> Snow: if you do simply "sudo smbpasswd" do you get the option to type in the new password?
<kling0n> soundray: just my opinion though
<kling0n> :)
<ikonia> kitofhawaii: I don't think he's set samba up at all yet, which is why I've pointed him at an excellent guide
<soundray> kling0n: enabling root does the exact opposite, though -- it increases the chances of an attack.
<kitofhawaii> Snow: as well, to confirm, you've shared out the folder from system -> administration -> shared folders ?
<Dregin> is there any way to install ALSA from scratch? I compiled alsa-driver from source trying to get my mic input working and everything is dead
<Dregin> when I run alsamixer it just hangs
<peak> #ubuntu-cn
<soundray> *of a successful attack
<kitofhawaii> ikonia: aye...getting there :) there's a method to my madness :)
<kling0n> soundray: root should never be allowed to login
<soundray> kling0n: su root does exactly that, though
<Flash> ikonia: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/212d4353d-342534r3-45rtef3-756yh67ut bla bla does not exist. Dropping to a shell.
<_blitz_> i cant use any chat program.plz help.it just cannot connect.it connects only once pe once after a fresh install
<riotosaurus> once per once?
<ikonia> Flash: thats very interesting
<normie> i got i to work with opensuse 10.2 but after i reboot my laptop it hangs
<tupson> ikonia: you sure i am not suppose to change defoptions=quiet splash to this defoptions=vga=ask
<kling0n> soundray: what do you mean? I can disable remote logins for root and restrict execute priviledge on the su binary
<ikonia> tupson: no, just "vga=ask" added to what was already there
<_blitz_> sorry once after an install
<kling0n> soundray: how would that increase chances of attack ?
<pike_> i think the ubuntu or bsd way of obfuscating root authority a bit with an admin or wheel group is best
<Snow> is "sharename" the name of my computer or the folder im sharing?
<riotosaurus> _blitz_: that sounds terribly bizarre. which programs in particular? can you access the internet?
<ikonia> Snow: the name you want to connect to as a folder
<Flash> ikonia: no it`s kind of annoing...
<tupson> but if quiet splash is still on the line, wouldn't that supersede asking?
<ikonia> tupson: no
<kitofhawaii> Snow: the name of the share (i.e. \\mycomputer\sharename)
<Dregin> can anyone help me with ALSA driver problems?
<tupson> well this is what the line looks like
<tupson> # defoptions=quiet splash vga=ask
<tupson> and it didn't work
<kling0n> pike_: theres a major difference between allowing sudo or not though.... I still fail to see how sudo can change anything in a major way... especially unconfigured
<capiira> soundray, its a shame because it came just a few days after the release and this is a very important application in the linux world
<tupson> am i suppose to uncomment it?
<soundray> kling0n: if you want to do all that, then right, your setup is more or less equally secure to a default Ubuntu one. For the price of some work.
<ikonia> tupson: uncomment what ?
<tupson> the line reads
<tupson> # defoptions=quiet splash vga=ask
<_blitz_> riotosaurus: all chat programs like konversation pidgin andd even chatzilla.i can connect to internet without any probs
<tupson> doesn't the # comment it out
<soundray> capiira: do you know what the difference is between rc3 and the released version?
<capiira> yeah a hand full of bugs
<soundray> capiira: any security related ones?
<ikonia> tupson: you've edited the wrong line
<thor> tupson: there are two locations for that in menu.lst...the first looks commented, but is the default values that will be added when a new kernel is installed
<ikonia> tupson: the line should look like this
<riotosaurus> _blitz_: sorry, i have no idea what's going on  :T
<kling0n> soundray: wouldn't you agree that having sudo+su=2 vectors while su=1 vector ?
<ikonia> tupson: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=da689828-6c2f-4c94-a9dd-764bf8f9f31a ro quiet splash vga=ask
<ikonia> tupson: with your own uuid and kernel version
<capiira> no security but usability
<kling0n> rhalff: how did the boot go ?
<thor> tupson: the second is the kernel line that is booted...and there you will have to add the options yourself for existing kernels...new kernels will get that info from the other line
<_blitz_> riotosaurus : ok :(
<tupson> ahh i see
<tupson> ok, let me try that
<tupson> brb
<soundray> kling0n: I would. That's why I prefer sudo+(no su)=1 vector
<normie> kitofhawaii if i try the restricted driver option, my light turn blue for 10 sec and then turn orange again
<kling0n> soundray: fair enugh
<kling0n> *enough
<rhalff> kling0n, I'm further in the boot process then before but it still hangs. will google for more answers.
<kling0n> soundray: now I can't remember whether su was on my system per default but it is definitely there atm :) and I think I have a default setup in that regard
<kitofhawaii> normie: ok..."iwconfig" at terminal show it?
<soundray> capiira: it would have been against policy to update it after release, then. Maybe it's in the backports -- have you checked?
<kling0n> rhalff: *nod
<_blitz_> can anyone suggest a p2p client in ubuntu which is very user friendly.not something that asks me for metafiles straightaway after i open it.with nice gui
<capiira> soundray, yeah maybe but then their so called bug #1 will never be fixed
<soundray> kling0n: you do. But it isn't a vector for root if there is a locked root account with no password
<kitofhawaii> normie: have you tried using iwconfig to manually connect? also is this wep 64/128?
<soundray> capiira: your argument is a classical non sequitur
<pike_> _blitz_: well i still like amule for the edonkey network but you might try frostwire though it is java so youll need to apt-get the sun jre
<kling0n> soundray: agreed
<smcintyre> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smcintyre> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rhalff> kling0n, sr:0:0:0:0 attached scsi generic sg0 type 5 is the last message, before that the 3w-9xxx driver loads complaining about the version of symbol_struct_module, but that should be the problem I guess.
<Snow> i dont get this really
<pike_> _blitz_: when i setup one on a friends computer its usually frostwire or lime and then a decent torrent client like ktorrent or deluge or utorrent+wine
<kitofhawaii> Snow: where are we at, at this point...
<kling0n> rhalff: hmm try compiling the xen kernel as well
<normie> kitofhawaii can you pm me so i can paste the output
<Snow> when im in my terminal and i get sudo, password for name
<Snow> i try to write and nothing happens
<abhi> i am having weird issues after i got compiz working on gutsy on an x3100 using the work arounds suggested
<kitofhawaii> normie: pastebin it
<kitofhawaii> normie: if you wouldn't mind :)
<normie> pastebin?
<abhi> the window titlebars get put behind the gnome panel
<abhi> any work arounds?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: nothing should happen...you type and it doesn't show *****, it just shows a cursor
<_blitz_> pike : utorrent + wine works?
<rhalff> kling0n, that was the problem, I don't have that source, but I think I will just build an entire custom kernel then, ftp.kernel.org and install xen from xen-source at least I have my sources then.
<kling0n> rhalff: sound like a plan
<soundray> kling0n: thanks for your ies4linux recommendation. I'm having a bit of trouble with it. It sets up an extra drive_c -- I've tried to merge them but the Reader installer still doesn't see IE
<kling0n> rhalff: remember to update-initramfs and gub
<kling0n> grub
<kitofhawaii> normie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kling0n> soundray: yeah i usually softlink my .wine to .ies4linux
<kling0n> soundray: sorry i forgot to mention it
<normie> kitofhawaii  http://pastebin.com/dda453c9
<kitofhawaii> Snow: so where are we at? did you complete the "shared folder" step?
<capiira> soundray, this attitude of applications bounded to distro releases just sucks, sorry but thats so inflexible.
<kling0n> soundray: you will need to merge all the registry files in .wine with the ones from .ies4linux
<EoleO> erob﻿eat@irc.rizon.net
<EoleO> merde
<rhalff> kling0n, yes did that, although not at the first time.. :)
 * kling0n pulls out the spamcannon and aims at EoleO
<kitofhawaii> normie: would you mind pastebinning the output of iwconfig instead?
<corporal_clegg> hello, could someone tell me a name of a good video-podcast-reader that is not miro?
<soundray> capiira: it's the strategy of choice for Ubuntu for tackling bug #1, though. If you don't like it, there are plenty of distributions that let you live on the cutting edge more. Try Debian Sid.
<hacked_kernel> Can I make a user that can't run all bash commands unless what I'm specifying to that user?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: are you still there?
<kling0n> hacked_kernel: i think you'll need to install a restricted shell for that
<NET||abuse> how can i switch my 2 button external mouse to 3 button simulated without rebooting X?
<kling0n> hacked_kernel: or you can chroot the users
<pike_> hacked_kernel: or just chmod 700 $(which bash)  ;p
<soundray> hacked_kernel: what specifically are you worried about?
<tyler_2> looking to get a hand with some cisco vpn schtuff... more specifically, rdp through a cisco vpn as well as doing a windows tunnel, then using the windows tunnel to cisco... :) ??
<Snow> yeah im hero kito
<kitofhawaii> tyler_2: do you have access to the cisco vpn client?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: ok...did you share the folder through the shared folders tool?
<normie> kitofhawaii did you see it/
<Snow> yeah i did
<tyler_2> ummm
<tyler_2> for windows yah
<kitofhawaii> normie: the link you gave was ifconfig output, but not iwconfig
<Snow> its strange, when i wrote smbpasswd -a name i dont get asked about a new password, i just get alott of options
<kitofhawaii> Snow: ok, in terminal, "sudo smbpasswd" ... just that
<hacked_kernel> soundray: I'll give ssh access to people i'm hosting their web site and i want those user  not to play with my server even run "free" or "top" commads
<pike_> tyler_2: so wait you want to run vpnc in linux to rdp to a win box then run windows cisco client on that box to vpn no another box?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: try just that, no username or anything...just the part in the quotes
<Snow> yeah, did that, asked about a new passwd
<Snow> wrote a new passwd
<normie> kitofhawaii http://pastebin.com/d104be34f
<profanephobia> whenever i try searching in the address bar my searches are forwarded to (http://www33.not-found-entry.org/search?qo=) without my permission.. in about:config the value for address bar searches is set to google.. this happens in every browser i use, (Konq. FF and epiphany)
<kitofhawaii> tyler_2: i suggest highly you get the linux vpn client from a tech person at the office you are attempting to connect, since it will be them that will support it
<tyler_2> no no.. pike: I want to tunnel using a window server, then cisco ,then rdp
<tyler_2> kitofhawaii: thats so weak but ty
<kitofhawaii> tyler_2: it's honestly the best...vpnc in my opinion is buggy...but that's me. i use the cisco vpn client
<Snow> what after sudo smbpasswd
<pike_> tyler_2: you cant just use vpnc?  it is pretty easy after you know your pass and such to use
<tyler_2> once I connect to the cisco right now, the rdp session won't connect...
<pike_> personally i use vpnc and rdesktop in ubuntu almost every day since im on call 24x7 i havent had a problem yet *crosses fingers*
<tyler_2> tunnelling issue b/c It will connect on the win box right next to it
<kitofhawaii> Snow: ok, now go over to the windows box, and try to connect \\<yourlinuxipaddress>\<thesharenameyougave>
<tyler_2> and the cisco network is solid on both
<kitofhawaii> Snow: use the username "guest" and password the one you just typed in
<Snow> cant connect
<soundray> hacked_kernel: so you need a bit of a kiosk-like configuration. I think I would add myself to the root group and chmod all programs on the path o-x. Then o+x the ones you do want to allow access to
<normie> kitofhawaii did you see it
<kling0n> snow did you enable the user?
<kling0n> Snow: sudo smbpasswd -e username
<kitofhawaii> normie: that driver didn't work...or you might need to reboot, since no wireless extensions were shown
<normie> i know i get that when i blacklist bcm43xx
<pike_> tyler_2: for tunneling id just use ssh if for some reason you need too but i actually prefer the linux vpn and rdesktop to the windows tools
<Snow> Failed to modify password entry for user guest
<soundray> hacked_kernel: I've never tried this, though. It's dangerous to play with permissions. Have a backup.
<naelr> I am running gutsy how do I install kernel source for an older kernel
<naelr> I have 2.6.22 but I need 2.6.20
<dmacnutt> download it and make a .deb
<tyler_2> pike: I am using the default vpn not cisco's
<brobostigon> naelr: why??
<normie> kitofhawaii i know i get that when i blacklist bcm43xx
<arialth> hello, i have a question concerning ubuntu 7.04. I am currently running ubuntu on an HP dv9420us laptop, and i have it mostly stable, but every time i attempt to put the system into either hibernate or sleep mode, i get a bright red screen and the system hangs. Could someone please tell me how to fix this?
<tyler_2> pike: vpnc
<naelr> brobostigon: why what?
<kitofhawaii> tyler_2: are you able to ping the windows server?
<brobostigon> why downgrade to an older kernel??
<dmacnutt> naelr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<naelr> because the 2.6.22 will not boot...
<naelr> this laptop is crazy
<kitofhawaii> normie: i'm a bit confused about that, what do you get?
<Snow> ok, when the termnial says that it fails to modify the password for the user guest, what do i do then?
<brobostigon> so its not a problem with you boot manager??
<kitofhawaii> Snow: when you tried to connect, you used your linux box's IP address right?
<Snow> no wrote the computer name
<Snow> open run on the windows
<kitofhawaii> Snow: try the ip address instead
<naelr> dmacnutt I just want the source... it is no longer in the repos
<kitofhawaii> Snow: open run on windows, \\<ipaddresoflinuxbox>\<sharename>
<normie> kitofhawaii well thatis my problem. i'm confused as well
<naelr> I can't complie my new wifi card without the kernel source
<dmacnutt> naelr: you want the source to rebuild the kernel, the previous url still applies
<dmacnutt> you get the source from
<naelr> I don't wanna rebuild... I will read again dmacnutt
<arialth> sorry about the nick. Anyways: I am having a problem putting the system into sleep or hibernate mode, could someone please help me?
<dmacnutt> kernel.org
<Snow> internal ip or external?
<kitofhawaii> normie: ok...what's the name of the restricted driver you just installed?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: internal
<soundray> arialth: with trouble like that, you have to play with the settings a bit. Look at the video state options in /etc/default/acpi-support
<soundray> arialth: did you install the binary nvidia driver?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: on the linux box, "ifconfig eth0", use the IP address from that...this is a test
<dmacnutt> naelr: you won't find an official 2.6.20 .deb kernel for gutsy
<arialth> soundray: i have the nvidia drivers enabled in the restricted drivers manager...
<dmacnutt> naelr: just rebuild it's fairly easy, just takes a bit of time depending on the machine
<normie> kitofhawaii wl_apsta.o
 * genii sips a coffee
<Snow> it cant find me
<tupson> ikonia: that got me the option to choose a VGA, however all 7 options still gave me a black screen
<normie> kitofhawaii and with ndiswrapper i try to install the window drivers from hp
<Snow> well, instead of him trying to get into my map, how do i get into the windows map
<kling0n> hacked_kernel, soundray there might be something worth reading here: http://ubuntu-watch.com/2007/05/24/create-chroot-jails-the-easy-way-with-jailkit/
<ikonia> tupson: thats very odd. What video card do you have
<kling0n> haven't tried that tool though so it's not exactly a recommendation
<ikonia> tupson: apologies if I'm slow responding, I'm in and out of my screen
<kitofhawaii> Snow: places -> network server -> select "Windows share"
<profanephobia> whenever i try searching in the address bar my searches are forwarded to (http://www33.not-found-entry.org/search?qo=) without my permission.. in about:config the value for address bar searches is set to google.. this happens in every browser i use, (Konq. FF and epiphany)
<kitofhawaii> normie: have you rebooted since the last time you tried ndiswrapper?
<tupson> I have a Raedon 9600 128MB
<arialth> soundray: in /etc/default/acpi-support i have two lines, ACPI_SLEEP and ACPI_HIBERNATE and both are set to true
<Snow> windows share?
<Pici> profanephobia: sounds like it could be something that your DNS server is doing.
<Snow> can only see windows network
<normie> kitofhawaii here is the new output http://pastebin.com/m3523e6f2
<soundray> arialth: is that all?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: yes, click on where it says "service type"
<profanephobia> Pici, at first thats what i thought.. but its not happening to anyone else on the network
<arialth> no the file is quite large soundray
<Snow> service type?
<arialth> ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem
<Snow> cant se that either
<soundray> arialth: it may help to look at the video state options in there. Don't paste!
<kitofhawaii> normie:that's more like it...is it wep?
<differentreality> which player/plugins/codecs do I need in order to play rm files ??
<arialth> soundray: you want a copy of the file then?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: can you ping your linux box from the windows box?
<jrib> !restricted > differentreality (read the private message from ubotu)
<tupson> Ikonia: what if i just remove quiet splash?
<Snow> ill try
<pike_> differentreality: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jrib> differentreality: mplayer with w32codecs is one way
<soundray> arialth: it would also be interesting to see whether suspend works when you disable the restricted driver. If it does, that would narrow it down to a problem with the binary driver, and those are quite well documented on the web.
<Pici> profanephobia: are you by chance using different dns servers than those other people, like the level3 dns servers? (4.2.2.x)?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: yah, let's confirm first there's basic connectivity, because something's a bit off...:)
<kling0n> differentreality: have you installed helix player ?
<differentreality> kling0n, nop
<arialth> soundray: i could try that. 1 sec
<soundray> arialth: no, I want you to look at that file and try out the options yourself.
<differentreality> jrib, how do i insatll w32codecs ?
<Snow> yeah can ping it
<kitofhawaii> normie: the network type you are trying to connect to, what type of encryption does it use?
<kling0n> differentreality: try giving it a whirl :)
<arialth> soundray: hehe cool
<profanephobia> Pici, no :( .. its like my browsers were hijacked like i was using windows
<kitofhawaii> Snow: ok...what's the share name you created?
<jrib> differentreality: from medibuntu
<kling0n> differentreality: alternatively take a look at w32codecs in the medibuntu repository
<jrib> !medibuntu > differentreality (read the private message from ubotu)
<arialth> soundray: should i enable laptop mode?
<differentreality> ok... tnx :)
<Snow> dont really get all of this share name:P i have shared a folder, called Publikt
<soundray> arialth: I think you should
<normie> kitofhawaii wpa
<kitofhawaii> normie: oof...that hurts :)
<pike_> differentreality: medibuntu is handy for a number of things a propper ffmpeg for example
<kling0n> !medibuntu > differentreality
<Pici> profanephobia: can you try pinging an address you know doesnt exist, and see if gives you an IP back.
<Jockeo> What's the recommended way to install internet explorer on Ubuntu 7.10?
<kling0n> profanephobia: check your /etc/hosts file
<kitofhawaii> normie: can you right click on network manager now and is wireless available as an option? or are you using a different wireless manager?
<tupson> install WINE?
<tupson> Jockeo: Install WINE
<Jockeo> tupson: ok thanks
<profanephobia> Pici, will a non-existent local ip do?
<Pici> !ies4linux | Jockeo
<ubotu> Jockeo: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<phyz> Jockeo, i tried in wine, didn't have much luck. virtualbox -- just put a win install on there
<arialth> soundray: do i need to restart my entire system for the changes to take effect, or just the x server?
<phyz> fwiw, of course
<Pici> profanephobia: no, and not an IP, a name.
<Dregin> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> Pici: Well, the recommended thing would be not to do it all, actually
<profanephobia> Pici, oh lol ok
<rhalff> Jockeo, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page is easy also
<kling0n> Jockeo, tupson ln -s .wine .ies4linux, then download http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<kling0n> download ies4linux and run
<kitofhawaii> Snow: is that the share on the windows or linux box?
<andres_> question Im using gcc to compile a c program that uses execl() but the compiler it gives me an error in my local machine warnng :myforkexec.c:18: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘execl’,.. but if i run the same program on a server using unix it works thats anyone have a clue about this???
<Jockeo> Thanks everyone for helping about IE!
<Snow> both, i have a share on the linux and the windows box, i want to be able to use my linux box to acces the windows files and the windows box to acces the linux file
<differentreality> do i need sth extra for helix player ?
<Snow> but at the moment im more intressted in getting the linux box into the windows share
<kitofhawaii> Snow: you do that from places -> connect to server (open that up and let me know when you're ready)
<jrib> andres_: what does 'ls /usr/include/unistd.h' return?
<Snow> yeah its opened
<kling0n> andres_: same version of gcc?
<profanephobia> kling0n, i did nothing was wrong in /etc/hosts good thinking though
<kitofhawaii> Snow: change the service type to "Windows Share"
<Snow> done
<kling0n> profanephobia: do you configure your own nameserver ?
<profanephobia> kling0n, yeah but i checked it to
<kling0n> profanephobia: do you run bind ?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: put your windows box's computer name under server, and the windows box's sharename under share....
<profanephobia> kling0n, no
<andres_> klingOn: returns /usr/include/unistd.h'
<kling0n> profanephobia: and do you have any catch-all configs ?
<kling0n> profanephobia: hmm
<profanephobia> Pici, it returned a normal response
<SpeakerMania> How/Where do I upgrade/get adobe flash 9r115?
<Snow> what is the share name?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: fill in the username from the windows box under "user name"
<Snow> the name of the folder?
<Pici> profanephobia: which is?
<kling0n> profanephobia: are you using a proxy ?
<narothepharoh> need help installing a camera
<kitofhawaii> Snow: ye
<profanephobia> kling0n, nope
<profanephobia> Pici, i ping a non-existent address and it returned unknown host
<Pici> hm
<humbolto> How stable is Xen in gutsy?
<humbolto> And how good is the Xen environment in Gutsy after all?
<Snow> do i have to put in the share name? becouse there is a lott of folders shared on this computer, and i want to access them all at once, but they are on diffrent places on the windows box
<kling0n> profanephobia: try making a new profile for firefox (firefox -ProfileManager) and see it that profile has problems also
<profanephobia> kling0n, but it also affects epiphany and konq
<kling0n> profanephobia: weird
<profanephobia> i know
<kling0n> profanephobia: how about trying with another user?
<kling0n> profanephobia: same issue ?
<andres_> klingOn: it just returns /usr/include/unistd.h'
<profanephobia> kling0n, well im the only user on this box ill have to make anothe rto test
<normie> kitofhawaii frustrating huh?
<kling0n> nod profanephobia
<Pici> profanephobia: and /etc/resolv.conf doesnt have anything weird?
<kling0n> Pici: good thinking
<profanephobia> Pici, il check
<kitofhawaii> normie: which one? :)
<kitofhawaii> Snow: you have to put in the share name, yes.
 * genii hands out a round of coffee
<kling0n> andres_: try running gcc --version on both machines
<profanephobia> Pici, no just my dns servers
<Pici> !away > Lothar_Away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kitofhawaii> Snow: unfortunately that's a limitation.
<kling0n> andres_: perhaps your program wont compile with gcc4x so you could try gcc3x
<normie> kitofhawaii i know i don;t want to use windows
<Snow> do i have to write it all, like "documents and settings/Dennis temp"?
<andres_> ok
<andres_> thanks
<Little_rafa> oiii
<kitofhawaii> Snow: no...just the name it is shared as...on the windows box, get that share name (right click it, and click sharing, it'll give you the name)
<Little_rafa> tudo bem
<Snow> what under folder then?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: the one you want to connect to
<Snow> eh?
<Snow> the one i want to connect to?
<Snow> the folder? the same as sharename?
<Snow> share*
<kitofhawaii> Snow: do you know the share name of that folder you want to connect to on the windows box?
<livingdaylight> Ubunteros!
<Snow> im not sure what the share name is?
<Snow> :P
<livingdaylight> I salute all my Comrades!
<kitofhawaii> normie: i'm sorry i'm neglecting, i'll help in a second
<Gino_> hello
<kitofhawaii> Snow: go get it...right click on the folder in windows, and click sharing
<Snow> c:/Documents and Settings/Dennis temp
<swisgard> is there a package for the Python/C API? where i can just apt-get it?
<normie> kitofhawaii if it works i can wait allnight
<Snow> its called Dennis temp
<livingdaylight> i have an rm file which i can't open
<profanephobia> Pici, i fixed it
<Pici> profanephobia: how?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: perfect, on the linux box...that's what you put in "Share"
<Snow> already dd
<Snow> dod
<Snow> did*
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: realmedia rm?
<Snow> user name:?
<Snow> admin?
<livingdaylight> helix player isn't opening rm file
<profanephobia> Pici, i dont really know the cause yet.. but its only affecting linux machines on our network
<Pici> !enter | Snow
<ubotu> Snow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp, helix player doesn't play rm files
<kitofhawaii> Snow: whatever your username is on the windows box
<Pici> profanephobia: intersting.
<Snow> he only have one user, and that is tha admin, so im not sure what the user name is
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: that's odd, considering it's supposed to be the "open" realplayer
<Gino_> yo
<profanephobia> Pici, something on the dns server... but im at a loss as to what cause the windows machines are un affected
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: maybe mplayer will
<livingdaylight> gordonjcp, precisely
<kitofhawaii> Snow: then admin it is
<dr4g> What's the shortcut to switch workspaces.
<dr4g> keyboard ^
<livingdaylight> !realmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpookyET> When you install a program from source, how do you uninstall it? I installed Transmission 0.96. Do you have to crawl through the file system and delete all dirs manually or is there a quick uninstall command like "make uninstall"
<kitofhawaii> dr4g: ctrl-alt-left/right
<Snow> okey, what do i write on folder then?
<livingdaylight> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitofhawaii> Snow: leave it blank
<dr4g> kitofhawaii: tyvm
<Snow> Domain name?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: leave that blank too
<kling0n> profanephobia: check your named master files for wildcards
<phyz> dr4g, or you can click both mouse buttons on the desktop and drag it around
<Snow> Name to use for connection?
<dr4g> kitofhawaii: i only have two how can i enable four
<kitofhawaii> Snow: whatever you want
<profanephobia> kling0n, ill check it out
<kitofhawaii> dr4g: lower right hand corner of the screen, right click the grey boxes, and click properties.  you can configure your workspaces in there
<Snow> ok, what after that then
<dr4g> kitofhawaii: tyvm
<kling0n> profanephobia: a wildcard in a named zone file is the '@' character
<kitofhawaii> Snow: click connect
<profanephobia> kling0n, k
<kling0n> profanephobia, Pici  still sounds strange though
<tupson> can anyone assist me with my Splash Screen not appearing on boot up? I think Ikonia fell asleep on me :)
<Snow> yeah, nothing happened accept that it got added to network - file browser
<lexis_nexus> hail comrades
<kitofhawaii> Snow: ok now double click it
<Snow> nothing happenbs
<LOGAN> cover of ubuntu warns installer whipes hdd by default. why not set partitioning by default?
<kling0n> tupson: what are your kernel options ?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: you don't even get an error?
<profanephobia> kling0n, Pici , idk ive been hijacked before but not in linux.. this shows similar properties
<Snow> nope
<Snow> not even a error
<tupson> kling0n: right now its /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=c212f47a-6ac8-4d76-ad03-619b97a22b10 ro quiet splash
<kling0n> profanephobia: agreed
<lexis_nexus> would anyone have some experience with setting up openwrt on a wrt54g
<kitofhawaii> Snow: go back into connect to server, under service type change it to "windows share" and then click on browse network
<tupson> i added vga=ask
<tupson> and all 7 options didn't change a thing
<lexis_nexus> I really need some help
<Snow> yeah?
<Snow> when i do that i get my regular network - file browser
<kitofhawaii> Snow: did you get anything?
<Pici> lexis_nexus: Thats not really an Ubuntu support question, you can try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or in #networking
<Pici> lexis_nexus: or maybe even ##linux
<livingdaylight> http://www.real.com/linux when i hit download i just get a blank page
<kling0n> profanephobia: try this cd /etc; sudo grep -iR "8.15.7.123" *
<lexis_nexus> thanks
<kitofhawaii> Snow: did the machine come up...you have to help me here :)
<kling0n> profanephobia: go hunt for the ip
<Pici> kling0n: why -i? those are numbers.
<Snow> no, i only see the same things as i did previously when i added it to network
<kling0n> adn try that on the server running your name server as welll
<kling0n> Pici: right you are
<kitofhawaii> Snow: double click on "windows network" and then see if the machine comes up in there
<kling0n> Pici: just habit :)
<Pici> kling0n: oh, okay :)
<jrib> swisgard: python2.5-dev
<kling0n> Pici: my grep patterns seem to be hard-coded into my fingers ;)
<Snow> nothing happens when i double click windows networks
<Snow> not even a error msg
<swisgard> jrib, i have python installed on my machine, it comes defaultly, so do i need to install that entire thing to get the API?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: the screen is blank?
<Snow> no
<profanephobia> kling0n, i get nothing ( i removed the i too)
<Snow> its the same as before
<Snow> i see "windows networks"
<Snow> nothing else happens
<kling0n> profanephobia: you might want to try the same but search for the web address
<kitofhawaii> Snow: double click it until it does something
<Snow> :P
<soundray> kling0n: with a bit of fiddling, I managed to install Frutiger from the MS Reader package. Thanks for your hints!
<kling0n> profanephobia: it's really weird though
<jrib> swisgard: I don't know that you *need* to
<kling0n> soundray: you're welcome
<soundray> kling0n: I have a highly up-to-date wine as a side effect ;)
<Snow> i have clicked about 100 times now, and tryed open in new window,  no new window  came up and no error msg
<andres_> how can i install gcc components through command line?
<kling0n> profanephobia: btw: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.security/browse_thread/thread/5e5aaad116db0e09
<kling0n> same issue
<kling0n> profanephobia: looks like some kind of attack sure enough
<jrib> swisgard: it's the only package I see providing /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h though
<Pici> andres_: The build-essential package has everything you need to compile things from source.
<profanephobia> sweet ill read up thanks kling0n
<kitofhawaii> Snow: i'm sorry..but...i have to surrender here. i'll have to defer to someone else for help.
<Snow> =/
<Snow> im not sure whats wrong really
<Snow> its just that, nothing happens
<kling0n> profanephobia: it's your ISP
<kling0n> profanephobia: they have been pwned
<tupson> any thoughts kling0n?
<kling0n> profanephobia: change dns servers to as specified in http://www.opendns.com/
<Snow> and when i connect to my linux box with the windows computer i only get a name and password screen
<kling0n> tupson: what *do you get at startup ?
<profanephobia> kling0n, crap i have insightBB as well.. just like the people in the posts
<kitofhawaii> Snow: did you enter "guest" as the user name, and the password you typed in earlier on the linux box?
<kling0n> do you get any boot messages in stead of the splash? or a blank screen ?
<Snow> yeah. nothing happen
<kitofhawaii> Snow: not even an error?
<kling0n> wow my gf just made pancakes for me! i'm going afk for a while
<kling0n> profanephobia: there you go then
<kling0n> profanephobia: as usual, google is your friend :)
<Snow> just indicates that its the wrong password or username
<h4L1m> hello, i can't watch any videos on ubuntu because it's quality is very bad, i think it's because of compiz fusion, what can i do to watch the videos?
<kling0n> profanephobia: but at least you know it's not your system that has been infected
<kling0n> profanephobia: might want to drop them a mail though
<LOGAN> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=ubuntu&word2=debian
<Pici> !offtopic | LOGAN
<ubotu> LOGAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<profanephobia> kling0n, yeah theyll be hearing from me for sure.. thanks for the help
<kling0n> np
<LOGAN> well at least now I get a reaction
<Jockeo> I added the WineHQ repository for Gutsy Gibbon, but when I search for Wine in Synaptic Package Manager I don't get the newest version. However, it worked on my other pc. What can be wrong?
<tupson> klingt0n: First, I get the DELL Logon, then the ESC option, then the LCD is black for about 10mins, then I get the Ubuntu login page.... but I was told I was suppose to see a progress bar scrolling at the bottom while its loading
<wols> Jockeo: apt-cache policy wine
 * LOGAN 's question earlier got ignores by the offtopic chatter
<Pici> LOGAN: Do you have a support question?
<Pici> LOGAN: Sometimes things get missed.
<LOGAN> cover of ubuntu warns installer whipes hdd by default. why not set partitioning by default?
<Snow> do you thing that the router im using could have anything with this to do?
<h4L1m> i can't watch any videos on ubuntu because it's quality is very bad, i think it's because of compiz fusion, what can i do to watch the videos?
<LOGAN> concerning new users and people who switch from windows
<wols> h4L1m: remove your xserver-xgl at least
<h4L1m> i don't have installed xgl
<bulmer> LOGAN come again? what is being wiped?
<LOGAN> besides the link was ontopic, it compares ubuntu and debian search results :|
<Jockeo> wols: That only shows info about the old 9.46 version, not the new one
<kitofhawaii> Snow: what type of router do you have?
<LOGAN> : bulmer nothing, Im just curious why the installer would set to whipe hdd
<Snow> Netgear
<h4L1m> what else can i do?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: then no...
<Snow> okey
<LOGAN> see ubuntu CD cover for details
<bulmer> LOGAN it will not wipe it completely if there is an existing file system on it it recognized
<usamahashimi> Hello
<icecrow> high
<usamahashimi> Kindly help me about that; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47833/
<bulmer> Snow what do you have between your windows pc and your ubuntu?
<LOGAN> "The default installation will erase all existing data from your computer" the cd cover says
<kitofhawaii> Snow: try "dennis" and that password you entered earlier
<Snow> i had some problems with samba when i installed ubuntu on this box, samba was installed and everything, but everytime i tryed to share a folder on my linux box it said that samba was not installed, and asked me if i would like to install it. When i push install the same thing happend there, it just open the same menu as before, doing nothing, i reinstalled samba from synaptic and after that i worked
<bulmer> LOGAN ahh.umm..
<Snow> could that have to do with it
<Snow> ?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: quite possibly
<Pici> LOGAN: What version?
<LOGAN> pici 7.10
<kitofhawaii> Snow: why didn't you mention that earlier? :)
<Snow> just rembered that now;)
<LOGAN> you know how impatient windows users can be
<Pici> LOGAN: I think that is just there as a warning.
<Pici> LOGAN: I dont have a pressed CD available to me.
<Pici> LOGAN: Log a bug if you are really concerned about it.
<be4> tell me pls ubuntu rus channel?
<qwaz> guys, im in a huge bind here...my box at work suddenly won't connect.  i get dnsservice error 65537...NOTHING changed
<kitofhawaii> Snow: oof...i have no idea where you are at now...did you just reinstall it?
<Pici> be4: #ubuntu-ru
<tupson> Kling0n: back, sorry if i missed a response to me, if you asked me additional questions
<be4> ty
<arialth> soundray: I rebuilt the nvidia drivers using envy and now i can place the system in suspend, but when it wakes up, not only does my networking not restart, but my usb logitec mouse no longer works and i have to reset the system to get it working again because pulling the usb adapter out and plugging it back in does not work
<bulmer> qwaz-> are you logged in to that box now? easy to access a terminal in front of it?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: i'm just a bit confused at the moment where we're at...:)
<LOGAN> pici well I dunno, seems almost like it formats your hdd if you're not being carefull :)
<Snow> yeah, just reinstalled
<qwaz> bulmer it's in the other room, i can walk back and forth
<Pici> LOGAN: Yes, well thats what it will do.
<Snow> i did remove everything from synaptic, and then i just downloaded the samba-client and everything again
<Snow> and then the share folder setting started to work
<LOGAN> almost scared to give it away, afraid someone would accidentially whipe his whole HDD and then complain with me
<kitofhawaii> Snow: ok... places -> connect to server -> browse network
<bulmer> qwaz-> that status you are speaking of, is that from the terminal of subject computer or from where you log on remotely?
<Snow> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> LOGAN: It comes up to a screen and ASKS if you want to use the entire drive or gives you options at that point.  You must say yes.. I want to use the entire drive.
<Snow> after that i se one icon called "Windows Network"
<kitofhawaii> Snow: double click "windows network" and then see if that works
<qwaz> it's from the system log of a desktop i log onto locally
<Snow> nope, do not work, nothing happens, not even a error msg
<ggg> hey! we changed the graphic card on an ubuntu cd - how do we tell ubuntu to reconfigure x?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: what about right click, open in new window?
<LOGAN> Jack_Sparrow : will it also help set up partitions and boot options automatically?
<ironfoot> I've got a problem configuring cups I can sure use some help please.
<bulmer> LOGAN and I believe its a lawyer-speak type of thing, cover yours just in case...fine prints stuff...hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> LOGAN: yes
<Snow> No new window, nothing happens, no error msg
<linux4me> i'm running ubuntu 7.10, what software firewall would you guys recommend?
<Pici> LOGAN: Have you personally tried running the install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ggg> we changed the graphic card of an ubuntu pc. that broke x. how do we tell ubuntu to reconfigure x?
<bulmer> linux4me-> umm iptables is standard, just different front end to interface with it
<RedHeron> ggg: might try XConfig
<LOGAN> pici not yet as Im unfamilair with partitioning and have to make room for it first. Im just worried to pass it on and some noob will whipe his drive using default settings :)
<Pici> ggg: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh`
<incorrect> there really isn't one monitoring tool to do everything
<RedHeron> ggg: Pici's suggestion is more sound than mine. :-)
<Pici> LOGAN: The partitioning steps are well explained.
<LOGAN> I dont even know if I could use another HDD partition to have that partition for ubuntu
<genii> Pici: Well, if new card entirely the -phigh I dunno about
<usamahashimi> Kindly help me; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47833/
<qwaz__> bulmer it's from the error log of a machine i log onto locally
<Pici> genii: That should look for video card / monitor / resolution
<s00p> any divx users in here?
<kitofhawaii> Snow: i am sorry, i am unable to help. i have to defer to someone else unfortunately
<LOGAN> I have 2 drives with 4 partitions... could it partition an existing partition in two parts?
<SuicideSalmon> kling0n, did you figure out how to stop the annoying little bugs in mysql-navigator? For instance, whenever I switch window, the query I'm working on just disappears, and if I try to save it, it makes a blank file, so now I've got to start again :(
<bulmer> qwaz-> i dont know what that means, but can you log in to that remote pc? what os you have and whats in the remote?
<Jack_Sparrow> LOGAN: Yes it can shrink an existing partition and add one for ubuntu..
<genii> LOGAN: Partitions at the beginning or end of a drive are easier to split. In the middle gets problemmatic
<qwaz__> bulmer it is not a remote pc...it's right here...it's the newest ubuntu
<arialth> how does one set networking to turn back on after suspend/sleep/hibernate?
<qwaz__> bulmer 7.10
<s00p> As a gift to the general public, we are offering a free copy of DivX pro. :) This URL is good for one week. http://www.divx.com/dff
<bulmer> qwaz-> your local is 7.10 ubuntu and the remote os is?
<s00p> Please just don't blogit or put it on digg or we'll have to take it down
<Pici> !offtopic | s00p
<ubotu> s00p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bulmer> s00p wha is divx?
<qwaz__> bulmer what do you mean remote? the computer with the dns error? it's 7.10
<Pici> s00p: Please don't spam links in here.
<LOGAN> hmm I dont have lots of space on HDD's right now. it would take some mayor re-organisong to get started I think
<bulmer> qwaz-> your local is 7.10 ubuntu and the remote os is?
<s00p> Pici: Sorry, meant no harm. Just trying to offer a gift :P
<kbrooks> s00p, um
<qwaz__> bulmer can you rephrase the question please?
<kbrooks> EVERYONE: PLEASE clear the screen
<qwaz__> bulmer ubuntu 7.10 is the os on the computer in question
<Lord_Zle> yo
<Pici> kbrooks: ??
<kbrooks> Pici, hmm, ok, never mind, sorry
<s00p> this channel is way too stuffy. bye
<bulmer> qwaz-> the remote computer you are trying to connect to, what is its os?
<chronic1> anyone here ever programmed with PCRE before?
<qwaz__> bulmwe i am not trying to connect to a remote computer
<qwaz__> bulmer
 * MoRfEuS :P
<bulmer> qwaz-> oh,..so the issues is what? what does not work?
<yvefcj> £ºp
<qwaz__> bulmer when i logged onto my dekstop pc running ubuntu 7.10 there was no network connection. i looked in the logs and it said dnsserviceregister - error 65537
 * MoRfEuS just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...
 * MoRfEuS just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...
 * MoRfEuS just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...
 * MoRfEuS just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...
 * MoRfEuS just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...
<qwaz__> bulmer nothing changed at all since i logged off of it after work yesterday
<genii> Thanks ops
<bulmer> qwaz-> are you attempting to connect that pc to any other pc?
<qwaz__> bulmer lol no
<bulmer> qwaz then what is the issue then? just because you got an error logged?
<qwaz__> bulmer there was no connectivity
<qwaz__> bulmer no internet
<Snow> how do i install a program?
<bulmer> qwaz you told me that, so do you have any of the apps to update periodically? where it attempts to get the update and off course you get an error because it has no connectivity
<qwaz__> bulmer what are you asking me?
<qwaz__> bulmer my machine can't connect to the internet...the error i found was error 65537
<bulmer> qwaz forget it, its a non-issue
<Snow> i have downloaded the .gz file that i want installed, after extracting the folder how do i install the software?
<Arelis> Hi guys. When i login into gnome i get this weird error:
<Arelis> De instelling model "pc101", layout "us" and no options werd verwacht, maar de volgende instelling is gevonden: model "pc105", layout "us" and no options.
<Arelis> Welke van de twee geeft u de voorkeur?
<wols> !compile | snow
<ubotu> snow: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Arelis> AND, my background desktop is gone.
<wols> !nl | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Snow> thanks wols
<qwaz__> wow
<ajopaul> hi, how do install graphics-filter for open office draw application, i cant insert pictures..
<tupson> kling0n u there?
<g-e> hey, we try to get ubuntu running with a geforce 5200 graphic card. any idea how?
 * SpOoF just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just
 * SpOoF just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just
<onats> spam
 * SpOoF just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just for the fun of it...:)...just
<onats> that was fast
 * RichiH looks at the barbies
<figuringout> hi guys, trying to get this working on Dapper. ATI driver. Does anyone know instructions that would work?
<wols> figuringout: what ati card?
<SpookyET> Are there any debs of Beagle 0.3.0?
<tupson> Wols: think you can assist me on a boot up slash screen issue?
<wols> never EVER ask to ask
<Pici> SpookyET: Nope.
<tupson> Well, After my DELL BIOS screen disappears, my Ubuntu 7.10 boot up process is completely black for about 10mins then the Ubuntu login screen appears
<usama> Hello Everyone!
<SpookyET> pici: should I get the rpm and conver it or install it from source
<tupson> i am not seeing the Splash Screen when a progress bar loading Ubuntu
<SpookyET> convert*
<tupson> my menu.list displays /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=c212f47a-6ac8-4d76-ad03-619b97a22b10 ro quiet splash
<usama> apt is not working, kindly help me http://pastebin.com/m2269b1a7
<figuringout> wols: how do I find out what ATI card
<Pici> SpookyET: Its much safer to install from source.
<tupson> and i added vga=ask, and when prompted i've selected all 7 options to no avail.
<figuringout> i have the propritary fglfrx driver
<wols> tupson: sudo /sbin/update-grub
<Pici> SpookyET: fyi, not even Hardy has beagle 3 yet.
<wols> figuringout: lspci
<Pici> SpookyET: rather .3.
<SpookyET> pici: I need Thunderbird indexing.
<wols> figuringout: that's not what I asked
<tupson> Wols: I see this on one line   Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<wols> SpookyET: I need a pony. seems we're both SOL
<SpookyET> wols:?
<wols> tupson: so instead of the splash you get a black screen
<tupson> correct
<ricanelite> anyone here uses Compiz-Fusion?
<tupson> how can i fix that
<TeRmInAtOr3> just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...
<TeRmInAtOr3> just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...
<TeRmInAtOr3> just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...
<TeRmInAtOr3> just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...
<tupson> so i know whether or not its actually loading, because there are times it just sits there and i have to cold boot and leave it off for 30secs to actually get to the login screen
<TeRmInAtOr3> just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...
<TeRmInAtOr3> just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...just for the fun of it AGAIN...albanian HaCkEr....:)...
<RedHeron> Wow.... someone thinks flooding is hacking?
<RatThing> RedHeron lol
<ricanelite> lol
<wols> RatThing: changing nicks and hostmasks is HARD!
<Slart> I just read a tutorial on how to install the latest, greatest skype on 64-bit gutsy.. it uses sometihng called "getlibs" to get 32bit version of libraries... I don't have anything called getlibs and I can't find anything called getlibs in the repos.. has anyone heard of "getlibs" ? tutorial is here http://divyad.wordpress.com/2007/11/11/install-skype-20-beta-on-ubuntu-gutsy710-amd64/
<sinnlos> join #ubuntu-de
<wols> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Spzatt> §themes
<Spzatt> !themes
<figuringout> here is the output for lspci : http://rafb.net/p/iNaevW38.html
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<RedHeron> Slart, that tutorial is what I used for Gutsy.
<ikonia> Slart: its a propriatary thing as I read it
<ikonia> Slart: its pretty much the setup of a 32bit chroot
<figuringout> i'm trying to get eye-candy on my 6.06 box - just heard that compiz-fusion is not possible
<figuringout> cam I get beryl/old compiz or something?
<Slart> oh.. ok.. just sounded really neat to have something that automatically installed 32-bit versions of libs..
<tupson> Wols: how can i go about correcting that issue
<RedHeron> Slart, it's awesome. :-)
<wols> tupson: check what file it wants it give it to th grub/splash
<andrews> hi, my ubuntu 7.10 is no loading the graphical interface just as command line, how can i get my gui back??
<tupson> Wols: where do i find that out, on the menu.list ?
<Jack_Sparrow> andrews: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols> tupson: something with "splash" I think. dunno
<tupson> Wols: No I was asking am I opening the menu.list screen to do this?
<wols> andrews: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart. if that doesn't work: pastbein your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wols> tupson: yes afaik
<Bill_Gates_III> Hi
<RedShift> !archlinux
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<mikko777> !archlinux
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<tupson> Wols: nothing in menu.list talks about a splash image
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how i can assosiate .tmd,.doc and a few other type of files with the command "textmaker" and how I can assign an icon to the types that dont generate thumbails?
<pubo> anyvody knows some program to make effects with the microphone/audio files?
<pubo> anybody, sorry
<mikko777> pubo: audacity
<ricanelite> audacity will be your best bet
<pubo> mikko777, I'm going to test it :)
<ricanelite> pubo: i use audacity to do my podcasts and works great
<thepumpkin_w> hi
<Kahvikuppi> Hi is here some one?
<pubo> but I want one that can make effects like smurfs voice, or something like that
<thepumpkin_w> Kahvikuppi, yes.
<andrews> OK I HAVE THE /var/log/xorg.0.log pastebin in http://pastebin.com/m5aa75c9b
<freepenguin> excuse me, with The Gimp.... can I create an immagine with this features: 16 bit, indexed .png file  ?
<Spzatt> Howdy, im trying to install a theme, but the bars dont change (the Applications, places system etc)
<Anubis_be> hey all I have a problem,... :(
<Spzatt> I did follow the guide on wiki, didnt help.
<Anubis_be> I added somthing in my fstab but now my system doesn't boot anymore
<Anubis_be> if I edit the fstab with vi it says that it is read only
<kaotiks> irc..undernet.org
<Pici> Anubis_be: you need to use sudo to run vi
<Slart> Anubis_be: fstab is owned by root.. use sudo
<Anubis_be> aye but I am in recovery mode
<Anubis_be> maintenance mode
<genii> Anubis_be: mount -a -o rw
<pwnt-> hey Anubis_be
<Spzatt> Howdy, im trying to install a theme, but the bars dont change (the Applications, places system etc)
<Spzatt> I did follow the guide on wiki, didnt help.
<pwnt-> Anubis_be: have you ever played ZH before?
<ubuntubruger1000> i have a problem with installing kmail, i use sudo su apt-get install kmail but it says "package kmail is not avaliable" - what could be the problem?
<Slart> !info kmail
<ubotu> kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2554 kB, installed size 7784 kB
<ubuntubruger1000> would be very grateful for any help :)
<soundray> freepenguin: no, gimp doesn't support 16bit pngs
<Pici> ubuntubruger1000: What version of Ubuntu?
<Anubis_be> pwnt ZH?
<freepenguin> soundray, ohh... and what should I use?
<iarwain1> ubuntubruger1000: aptitude search kmail
<ubuntubruger1000> latest version gutsy
<pwnt-> Anubis_be: nevermind.
<Spzatt> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<Slart> ubuntubruger1000: you can skip the extra su in there.. just "sudo apt-get install kmail"
<soundray> freepenguin: there was a fork of gimp called moviegimp, but I don't know what's become of it.
<freepenguin> ok
<andrews> im having problems loading my gui and i loaded /var/log/xorg.0.log pastebin in http://pastebin.com/m5aa75c9b
<soundray> freepenguin: ImageJ from the NIH is a free program you can use. It's Java.
<Anubis_be> genii and how do I unmount my system first.
<ubuntubruger1000> aptitude search kmail
<ubuntubruger1000> p   libmail-bulkmail-perl           - Platform independent mailing list module
<Slart> isn't moviegimp the same as cinepaint?
<freepenguin> soundray, Krita can do it?
<ubuntubruger1000> not sure what that means?
<soundray> freepenguin: I don't know. Listen to Slart ^^
<genii> Anubis_be: You don't. It automatically remounts
<xst> Has the Hardy Alpha 1 release xorg 7.3 installed or is it still 7.2?
<Anubis_be> genii I get a lot of messages that it is allready mounted or busy :(
<Pici> xst: #ubuntu+1 please
<soundray> freepenguin: cinepaint seems to handle 16bit images
<thepumpkin_w> How I do get info aboutnetwork ports open by processes?
<Slart> thepumpkin_w: netstat I guess
<thepumpkin_w> Slart, thank you. I will google about it.
<Slart> thepumpkin_w: or read the man page.. there are lots of switches
<WARlrus> Hi, I'm having problems with connecting to a WEP protected network. Whenever I enter the correct WEP Key, Ubuntu processes for a bit and then just asks for the key again, even though I know I've entered the correct key. I'm connecting using a USB wireless dongle, and the network is run off a BTHomeHub
<freepenguin> soundray, ok I'll try it... but what kind of image is an indexed image?
<thepumpkin_w> Slart, yes, thank you. i just wanted to know the name of the command:P
<Slart> thepumpkin_w: =) you
<soundray> freepenguin: all PNGs are indexed. It means that a color palette is saved with the image data.
<Slart> thepumpkin_w: =) you're welcome
<genii> Anubis_be: Try instead:   mount -rw -o remount /
<freepenguin> soundray, oh ok.. so i must only save it to png ok!
<liro> ha
<liro> cao
<liro> zto se raduvads
<Anubis_be> genii your a geni :)
<Anubis_be> thx :)
<liro> hi zdr
<andrews> wols: i pastebin the Xorg log file http://pastebin.com/m5aa75c9b
<Pici> !english | liro
<ubotu> liro: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pike_> WARlrus: try sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname key 12323142134; sudo dhclient ath0
<Anubis_be> * whipes off his sweat and is happy that his server is running again
<genii> Anubis_be: Glad to help
<liro> zdr
<liro> od gv
<liro> makedonia
<liro> ok
<liro> cao
<genii> !gr
<liro> imas ne koj devojka
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<liro> ok
<liro> kazi
<liro>  te
<wols> andrews: looks fine. the problem is?
<liro> ok
<liro> od gv
<Slart> !enter | liro
<ubotu> liro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<liro>  makedonia
<liro> alo
<liro> ima neo go
<Slart> anyone know the code for the macedonian channel?
<liro> iasfsda
<liro> s
<genii> I don't think Macedonia has an ubuntu channel but i'm pretty sure they speak Greek there
<Pici> Slart: I dont think there is one.
<incorrect> i want to create a centralised monitoring system,  i have snmp enabled, i have syslog reporting logs in,  now i need a tool to combine all this info into something useful
<Slart> incorrect: perhaps "cacti" would be useful
<incorrect> what can cacti do with a log file
<incorrect> i want to do something like,  match errors in apache log files with current usage
<Slart> incorrect: I was thinking more about the snmp stuff... I just use it to make pretty graphs of my bandwidth usage.. don't know if you can make it do more
<andrews> im having problems loading my gui in ubuntu 7.10 and i pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/m5aa75c9b
<WARlrus> pike_: Tried that, it doesn't appear to be working
<WARlrus> "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<WARlrus> "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<palbuddy> hey! weird newbie question.  In a KDE program I sent something to the 'trash' though now I can't find it in the trash....where did it go?
<palbuddy> oh, and I have gnome, I was using k3b
<palbuddy> help! please!?
<Neophos> Hello, I just got Ubuntu 7.10 installed, and it can't read some of the partitions of the connected IDE drive. It can read the partition in FAT32 that Win XP was previously installed on, but cannot read the two other NTFS partitions. I can find the partitions in the device manager, but I cannot access any of the data on them. Any ideas?
<SpookyET> Has anyone used checkinstall to install from source?
<Anubis_be> bye all and thx again genii!!!
<jhaig> palbuddy: On your desktop, is there an icon of a dustbin in the bottom right-hand corner?  Try clicking on that.
<palbuddy> yeah, I have tried, it's not in there!
<Slart> palbuddy: if I were you I'd do something like "find / | grep -i trash" and check those folders
<palbuddy> okay I'll try that
<Slart> palbuddy: or ask in #kubuntu where the trash files end up.. but that's kind of like cheating =)
<eyyYo> Is there any software out there (for Ubuntu Gutsy) that logs every event on the computer into a nifty little text file? Like "Opened xmms", "Typed 'bla' into field 'username'". Its for my own computer, yes.
<grant_> anyone know a good channel I can do for problems with CUPS print servers?
<grant_> Please
<palbuddy> hmmm, it found the stuff in terminal, why can't I find it in the trash can?
<thepumpkin_w> How do I List all the users and groups in the system?
<eyyYo> palbuddy: Hidden files?
<Snow> god, im about to give up on linux again... i cant get it to work easly
<wols> thepumpkin_w: getent passwd, getent groups
<tupson> How can I tell what my Hard drive number and partition number is? to edit my Menu.list to load my splash image?
<WARlrus> I'm having trouble connecting to a BTHomeHub wireless networking using WEP. Whenever I enter the correct key, Ubuntu seems to process for a while and then just asks for it again! Can anyone help me?!
<eyyYo> palbuddy: Go to the trash can, then 'View' -> 'Show Hidden Files'
<palbuddy> okay one sec
<wols> *group
<pike_> tupson: sudo fdisk -l
<pike_> tupson: also mount will tell you
<palbuddy> still no luck eyyYo
<eyyYo> palbuddy: Okey, then i cant help you, sorry. Checked the forum?
<thepumpkin_w> wols, thanks.
<tupson> Pike_: both screens dont have anything that says (hd*,*) what should i be looking for?
<palbuddy> yeah, checked everywhere I can think of eyyYo
<dave81> can anyone help me get my webcam working?
<wols> tupson: which partition is it?
<tupson> Wols: this line has the * on it
<tupson>   /dev/sda1   *           1        4659    37423386   83  Linux
<palbuddy> well, I gotta go I'll be back though
<wols> tupson: the * is irrelevant. useless
<wols> tupson: on why partition is your splash imge?
<wols> *which
<Pici> !away > iarwain1|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<tupson> boot > grub > splashimages
<genesis_> hola
<wols> tupson: and which partition is this?
<tupson> lol how can i tell, i have no idea
<wols> your /boot that is?
<wols> run "mount" and you can see
<dave81> please can anyone help me get my webcam working?
<genesis_> como andan?
<soundray> !es | genesis_
<ubotu> genesis_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tupson>  /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<tupson> is that what i am looking for?
<SpookyET> I made a deb of transmission 0.96 i386
<SpookyET> if anyone wants it, let me know
<wols> tupson: if there is no /boot, then yes
<wols> tupson: then in grub notation it's (hd0,0)
<IndyGunFreak> SpookyET: w/ alien?
<kbrooks> SpookyET, it better not be packaged in a low quality way like getdeb
<SpookyET> checkinstall
<jay> what version of gtk does gutsy have?
<tupson> Wols
<kbrooks> SpookyET, im not taking that deb ;-)
<tupson> that is what i had in the menu.list  (splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/gunhole.xpm.gz)
<tupson> and when i restarted
<tupson> it said cannot find that splash iamge
<SpookyET> kbrosnan: What's wrong with it?
<tupson> image*
<kbrooks> SpookyET, that deb is NOT intended to be given out, only for use by you
<SpookyET> So, it would fail on another system?
<kbrooks> SpookyET, no
<tupson> ahh
<wols> tupson: but sda1 is (hd0,0)
<tupson> nevermind
<tupson> i see i missed a step
<kbrooks> SpookyET, it would not be nicely packaged
<tupson> let me try this step
<SpookyET> kbrooks: : I don't understand
<tupson> how do i make a link of a file to another location, when i right-click the image, Make Link is greyed out
<Pici> SpookyET: checkinstall is not a replacement for properly packaging a file.  The devs dont just do a checkinstall to build the repository packages.
<kbrooks> SpookyET, look at apt-cache search pidgin for what i mean by "nicely packaged"
<kbrooks> SpookyET, and Pici is right
<kbrooks> SpookyET, you need to learn how to properly package things.
<boobsbr> hi, i am about to install ubuntu 7.10 x64 on a turion 64 x2 notebook. are there any compatibility issues with the x64 version with other apps???
<Avernos> how can i find out if a driver is fully loaded and working?
<SpookyET> kbrooks: Pidgin is split into multiple packaged libs
<riotkittie> err. fglrx. is it possible to have two functioning screens and compiz? yay? nay? :T
<junkeR> does ubuntu backport security fixes for users that are using Firefox 1.5.0.12 in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<andrews> im having problems loading my GUI interface when loading the boot of ubuntu 7.10 anyone have an idea of how to reconfigure
<kbrooks> junkeR, sometimes.
<riotkittie> andrews: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kbrooks> junkeR, but not after EOL
<junkeR> the EOL will be June 2009, correct?
<kbrooks> junkeR, yes
<junkeR> I wouldn't use the OS after the EOL
<tupson> Wols: how can i make a link of the image I want to use and put that link into /boot/grub/ ? When I tried to rename the file or make a link, both options are greyed out
<IndyGunFreak> junkeR: do you pay for support?
<andrews> riotkittie: it tells me that is broken or not fulluy installed
<junkeR> so is it safe to use the older branch Firefox in Ubuntu?
<junkeR> I do not pay for support
<kbrooks> junkeR, EOL = EOL for security updates
<SpookyET> kbrooks: Sometimes you the quick and dirty is useful. I wonder if I should install beagle 0.3.0 the same way:-)
<IndyGunFreak> then why use LTS?.
<junkeR> why should I not use LTS?
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, because it's stable
<verb3k> stable but really old
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, no major changes for 5 years on the server, and 3 years on the server
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: i guess thats a matter of opinion... *for me*.. Gutsy is just as stable as Dapper was...
<Mo9a7i> Guyz i'm in trouble ,, i made a java code (it's a project for the university) and i deleted it by mistake ,,, (shitf+del) ,, is there a way i can recover the file please guyz i need the help here !
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, not much you can do.
<IndyGunFreak> if i were paying for support, I'd use LTS, otherwise, I see no point I just upgrade every 6mo
<IndyGunFreak> Mo9a7i: why did you use shift + del when you weren't absolutely sure what you were deleting?
<Mo9a7i> in windows ,, that was ok ,, there are like hundreds of programs that does that recover files even after format !
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, but you might want to turn off your computer immediately and start up under a live cd
<wols> tupson: with ln
<wols> tupson: and you will need sudo
<Mo9a7i> IndyGunFreak: i was moving files through harddisks  managing my files
<tupson> In?
<IndyGunFreak> Mo9a7i: you managed them allright.
<IndyGunFreak> Mo9a7i: no backup i presume
<Mo9a7i> IndyGunFreak: yeah very well lol
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, well, with most linux distributions, the default file system is ext3, and under ext3, when you delete a file, the underlying data is cleared
<Mo9a7i> it was in a partition that i brought with me from windows
<mrpockets> kbrooks:  how is it cleared?
<Mo9a7i> so it was like fat32 or ntfs or something
<mrpockets> I thought on a HDD when you deleted shit it just allowed that part of the HDD to be written over,
<mrpockets> so its technicaly not deleted untill you write over it
<kbrooks> mrpockets, hold on. let me look!
<wols> mrpockets: yes, and it's the same in linux
<IndyGunFreak> mrpockets: if thats the case, he has a chance to recover the file.
<soundray> !language | mrpockets
<ubotu> mrpockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<verb3k> I have a problem ...I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras with flash-plugin but firefox says it's not installed !?   but when I try to install it it says already installed
<Mo9a7i> kbrooks: it was in a partition that i brought with me from windows , so it was like fat32 or ntfs or something
<SpookyET> Does anyone have comments on KDE4?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol, that was a typo, he meant shift.
<bruenig> !ot | SpookyET
<ubotu> SpookyET: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> verb3k the flash package is currently broke. Expect a fix shortly
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, check the file system
<SpookyET> bruenig: 10x
<Mo9a7i> kbrooks: what do u mean by file system ?
<dave81> please please can someone help me get my camera to work
<Mo9a7i> oh
<Mo9a7i> ok just a sec
<diamat> hi someone has had a problem with the installing of ubuntu in a machine with chipset sis968?
<nagyv> hello! is there a way to find out what modules are loaded in my kernel?
<verb3k> ikonia, thanks  , is there another way in the mean time ?
<IndyGunFreak> dave81: dependson the camera, most seem to work pretty well.
<ikonia> nagyv: lsmod
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: "when you deleted shift"?
<SpookyET> What's a decent way to backup /home or your entire Ubuntu installation?
<nagyv> ikonia: thx, it's simpler than I thought :)
<wols> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> verb3k: you can manually install it, as long as you keep track of it to remove it and use the official package later once it is fixed
<Mo9a7i> kbrooks:  it's Ntfs i'm sure
<ikonia> Mo9a7i: you can't recover ntfs from within linux
<rattts> i have a big problem... whenever i run some programs with wine, it shows up in my tray. for example. i open utorrent and right now its downloading but i can never get the damn program to show its window. its basically hidden the whole time
<verb3k> ikonia, thanks
 * soundray gets back to work on shift 
<Mo9a7i> ikonia: you heard of photorec ?
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, show me output or a screenshot. i want to be sure
<Mo9a7i> ok kbrooks
<rattts> i have a big problem... whenever i run some programs with wine, it shows up in my tray. for example. i open utorrent and right now its downloading but i can never get the damn program to show its window. its basically hidden the whole time
<tupson> Wol: What did you mean by in In?
 * IndyGunFreak is amazed someone has important files that aren't backed up
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, there is possibly a solution, but for the solution to work, your ntfs has to not be encrypted
<dwxreaper> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Mo9a7i> kbrooks: what do u need me to do so that you could be almost sure about that ?
<WARlrus> Hi, can anyone help me with setting up 7.10 with a WEP key for a wireless network, Ubuntu seems to be rejecting the correct key!
<ikonia> Mo9a7i:  you won't be able to recover anything on ntfs from within ubuntu
 * IndyGunFreak thought he heard ikonia say something.. twice... lol
<Mo9a7i> ikonia: why are u so sure ? if i may ask !
<kbrooks> ikonia, well, he cant do it from within windows
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: so if he can't do it from windows, and he can't do it from Ubuntu, then....
<ikonia> Mo9a7i: because there isn't that level of interaction between the OS and file system
<PirateHead> I'm having trouble connecting to my LG Chocolate phone.
<Mo9a7i> so ,, you advice me that i reinstall windows to just recover these files ?
<PirateHead> I plug it in and I can see it when I run lsusb, but BitPim doesn't recognize it and it doesn't show up as a device in My Computer.
<Bruno_> firefox crashes out of the blue
<ikonia> Mo9a7i: those files are gone
<kbrooks> ikonia, the problem is, ***if*** he somehow does ANYTHING he could overwrite the data
<ikonia> kbrooks: those files are gone
<wols> Mo9a7i: you use windows filesystems, you deal with the consequence
<kbrooks> ikonia, (so you're right)
<Mo9a7i> nothing at all to overwrite them
<wols> as people said:it wasn't backed up, so it wasn't important
<ikonia> Mo9a7i: your data is gone, so next time consider bnackups
<ikonia> backups
<IndyGunFreak> Mo9a7i: you carelessly deleted them, its nobody's fault but your own.
<ikonia> wols: thank you !
<PirateHead> wtf are floodbot1 and floodbot3 about?
<xst> Are there any way to get xorg7.3 in gutsy? It is a pain to get my dual head configuration to work in 7.2!
<Mo9a7i> guyz ,, i'm sure even after formating the partition ,, in windows i can recover ,, 100% !!!
<brett_h> is  update-rc.d the recommended app to use in order to disable boot-time services, etc?
<ikonia> PirateHead: I know they are not condoning the use of bad lanauge like WTF
<Mo9a7i> unless i overrite them as brooks said
<Pici> PirateHead: preventing channel floods/bot attacks/etc
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, don't be so sure. there are ways that can hinder recovery
<wols> Mo9a7i: you are wrong. and it's OT in #ubuntu
<Mo9a7i>  IndyGunFreak:  you're not doing me any help :)
<PirateHead> Pici: It seems more like they are flooding the channel themselves.
<Mo9a7i> OT  ????
<IndyGunFreak> Mo9a7i: only stating the obvious.. i can't help you if you're not willing to help yourself
<Pici> PirateHead: hence their names, its a bit of a catch 22
<LjL> PirateHead: helped by people making offtopic comments, surely.
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, like encryption, as i said
<Mo9a7i> Indy : i already messed up with my self !
<PirateHead> PirateHead: Besides, why does there need to be 3 of them?
<Mo9a7i> that's why i came for help
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> kbrooks: what good ie encyption to his situation ?
<Mo9a7i> mmmmmmmm so it's gone :'( no hope :'(
<PirateHead> LjL: It's not offtopic. It's directly releveant to the #ubuntu channel, which I am using currently.
<zakirs> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> Mo9a7i: well, we have no magic wand to wave over your PC to fix bad habit
<kbrooks> ikonia, i was explaning the dillemma
<ikonia> kbrooks: what dillema ?
<LjL> PirateHead: "#ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel". were those Ubuntu support questions? no. please cease.
<Mo9a7i> LoL Indy ,, i didn't do anything to you ,, why are u laughin at me ?
<Mo9a7i> i just have the feeling that you're happy that you see someone in my situation
<IndyGunFreak> Mo9a7i: not laughing at you, i laugh at everyone who doesn't keep backups, then cries when they lose something... i've done it to numerous people right in their face.
<PirateHead> LjL: #ubuntu is part of Ubuntu, and I had a question about #ubuntu, so I asked in the Ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> Mo9a7i: no-one is happy, people have just explained the situation to you
<Pici> !attitude | Mo9a7i
<ubotu> Mo9a7i: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mo9a7i> do i have to do the backup everyday ??
<Mo9a7i> i was just working on my project man ,, the last two days
<ikonia> Mo9a7i: thats up to you
<LjL> PirateHead, no, #ubuntu is not part of Ubuntu by any means. the channel you're looking for is #ubuntu-ops
<Neophos> Is it possible to set a mount point for a partition through the device manager or throgh some other tool? Two of my partitions are currently "hidden" from regular view and only show up as existing in the device manager, and I've been told I need to mount them to view them. Any help appreciated
<IndyGunFreak> Mo9a7i: i backup probably 1-2x a week, and guarantee you, if it was something important, i'd back it up everytime i was done working on it.
<PirateHead> Mo9a7i: Doing a backup every day is actually a good idea, especially for important projects.
<tupson> Wols: Is there any information to show HOW TO make a link to an image and put it in the /boot/grub directory.... ?
<kbrooks> ikonia, there is no good way to recover from within windows. anything could happen to overwrite the place. and as you say, there isn't the level of integration between linux and ntfs
<Mo9a7i> ubotu i don't know if you're a bot or a real human ,, either way ,, i'm very thankful to this room ,, people here helped me alot previously
<Pici> Mo9a7i: ubotu is a bot....
<ikonia> kbrooks: so what has that go to do with encyption ?
<SpookyET> What's a decent backup tool for Ubuntu
<kbrooks> ikonia, encrypting a entire partition can hinder efforts to recover files.
<LjL> !backup > SpookyET    (SpookyET, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PirateHead> SpookyET: rsync
<ikonia> kbrooks: what are you talking about ?
<wols> tupson: not sure if grub can deal with links
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET: I use the dd command
<arekm> how to upgrade ubuntu to gutsy IF it every package was already upgraded manually via adept (without using "upgrade to new version of distro" thing) ?
<ikonia> wols: it can't,
<ikonia> wols: your correct
<tupson> Well...
<SpookyET> What about ghost-style backups?
<tupson> this TID is saying
<slimaq> hi everybody
<wols> ikonia: not even hardlinks?
<slimaq> i have a question
<Pici> !ask | slimaq
<ubotu> slimaq: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tupson> (1) put the images in /boot/grub/splashimages
<Mo9a7i> ok ,,, mmmm any suggestions for good backup programs ? (please don't tell me i have to do it manually)
<ikonia> wols: ahhh hardlinks I don't know, but I doubt it
<kbrooks> ikonia, i'm not suggesting encryption. i'm rather saying to Mo9a7i that he's lucky that he hasn't encrypted his entire ntfs partition.
<IndyGunFreak> slimaq: i love the name
<arekm> it runs that upgrade tool but im middle it says error: no new packages
<ikonia> kbrooks: encyption would make no difference
<slimaq> what is optimal hdd temperature?
<tupson> (2) rename the image to splash.xpm.gz
<Mo9a7i> kbrooks : that isn't good in my situation right ?
<tupson> (3) make a link of that image and put it in the /boot/grub
<IndyGunFreak> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<albech> will photoshop run under wine?
<tupson> and steps 2-3 are where i am stuck at
<Pici> slimaq: That is more of a question for ##hardware
<caesar_> anyone here using zonbu?
<Pici> !appdb | albech
<ubotu> albech: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<kbrooks> Mo9a7i, right, but anyway, your files are gone. Forever.
<Mo9a7i> albech: photoshop 7 and less would work ,, !
 * IndyGunFreak thinks kbrooks is an optimist at heart.. "forever"?..lol
<Mo9a7i> kbrooks : thanx for helping and trying :)
<Pici> Mo9a7i: You MIGHT be able to find them with something like sleuthkit, but you wont get support here with that.
<tupson> So my question is, how can I make a link to an image in the /boot/grub/splashimages/ folder and put that link into the /boot/grub directory?
<PirateHead> I'm having trouble connecting to my LG Chocolate phone. I plug it in and I can see it when I run lsusb, but BitPim doesn't recognize it and it doesn't show up as a device in My Computer.
<Mo9a7i> Pici : thanx for the hint ;)
<Pici> Mo9a7i: I concider myself a very good linux user and I had trouble getting it to recover stuff.
<DM|> To create a new launcher  with alacarte, what would be the code to open up a terminal and run an application in it?
<kbrooks> Pici, i doubt that works on ntfs.
<ikonia> tupson: why don't you just put it in the correct place
<Pici> Mo9a7i: its a good place to start.
<Pici> kbrooks: it does.
<IndyGunFreak> tupson: why not just put the actual image there?
<DM|> gnome-terminal & "ssh -X -p 8888 -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5900 dm2@192.168.1.100"?
<Amaranth> DM|: gnome-terminal -e "ssh blah"
<Mo9a7i> Pici ,, i can always try :) if i couldn't ,, let bygones be bygones
<DM|> amaranth thanks
<tupson> so in the menu.list file, i can just reference /boot/grub/splashimages ?
<tupson> this HOWTO is making it seem like it has to pull from /boot/grub
<zaki1> hi
<ikonia> tupson: as long as boot is not a seperate partition, yes you can, however it is best to not create additional directory's in /boot/grub
<zaki1> can any body help me with my
<Mo9a7i> kbrooks ,, can i show you something in private ?
<zaki1> ound problems
<Amaranth> DM|: or just put in the ssh blah part and use the Application in Terminal type
<zaki1> *soud problems
<DaFFes> I have an Asus F3Sc with Ubuntu 7.10, everything works fine, but no sound output, i can even record something using the microphone and play in other PC but the sound output doesn't work and the headphone too, can anyone help me pls?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | zaki1
<Mo9a7i> a screen shot ,, or copy&paste from the terminal ?
<ubotu> zaki1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Amaranth> DM|: then it'll use the DE's default terminal so if you change it later it'll honor that change
<DM|> Amaranth ah forgot all about that
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | zaki1
<ubotu> zaki1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<younggrr> hello.  I am trying to connect my Bluetooth mouse using Gutsy and get the error ""obex://[00:07:61:67:17:71]" is not a valid location."  ANy suggestions?
<PirateHead> DaFFes: I have that problem with my Toshiba laptop. If I use an older kernel version (the one from Edgy), the sound works just fine.
<PirateHead> DaFFes: so I use Gutsy with Edgy's kernel.
<arekm> can _anyone_ help?
<younggrr> i'm running a toshiba as well
<arekm> or is there some dedicated help channel?
<tupson> Ikonia: ok, so by default ... when i did a sudo apt-get install splashimages it put the images in /boot/grub/splashimages
<younggrr> how do I install a new kernel?
<tupson> so in my menu.list file, i can just enter splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/gunhole.xpm.gz
<younggrr> I'm really new to ubuntu and linux
 * IndyGunFreak reads arekm's mind so he'll know his question.
<PirateHead> arekm: What is your question?
<WARlrus> Can anyone help me with connecting a Wireless network? Ubuntu seems to be refusing the correct WEP key! Is there any way of debugging the problem?
<ikonia> supaneko: no, remove the (hd0,0) if /boot is NOT a seperate partition
<arekm> 17:48 < arekm> how to upgrade ubuntu to gutsy IF it every package was already upgraded manually via adept (without using "upgrade to new version of distro" thing) ?
<arekm> 17:49 < arekm> it runs that upgrade tool but im middle it says error: no new packages
<arekm> PirateHead, IndyGunFrek: here is it
<ikonia> tupson: no, remove the (hd0,0) if /boot is NOT a seperate
<ikonia> partition
<IndyGunFreak> arekm: lol, have fun.
<PirateHead> arekm: You might want to ask in #kubuntu, since Adept isn't part of Ubuntu main.
<tupson> ok
<tupson> let me try this
<DaFFes> PirateHead how do i do this, sorry...
<RatThing> WARlrus refusing? are you getting an error message?
<zaki1> i have tried the trouble shooting for sound but it did not work also tried reinstalling alsa ....mine is intel hda card intell 945 motherboard
<PirateHead> DaFFes: Are you on a fresh install or have you been using Ubuntu for awhile?
<DaFFes> i've used for a while in my pc
<WARlrus> RatThing: No, I put in the key (which I know is correct) but then nothing happens, and after a while it just re-asks for the key
<DaFFes> not on notebook
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | zaki1
<ubotu> zaki1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<DaFFes> but im realtively new on it
<DaFFes> like 6 months
<PirateHead> DaFFes: Is this problem on the PC or the notebook? I'm considering asking you to reinstall -- would that be unreasonable?
<DaFFes> notebook
<paradoxfox93> Lol...if at first you fail...reinstall reinstall reinstall
<DaFFes> but how can i install one system with others kernel
<RatThing> WARlrus if your SSID of the wireless hub or router is hidden that could stop you from making a connection.
<ikonia> DaFFes: why do you want to do that
<WARlrus> No, its not hidden
<DaFFes> ikonia: I have an Asus F3Sc with Ubuntu 7.10, everything works fine, but no sound output, i can even record something using the microphone and play in other PC but the sound output doesn't work and the headphone too, can anyone help me pls?
<incorrect> does anyone know of a good webmail, calendar system?
<manuel_> i need help!!
<WARlrus> its a BTHomeHub, and is set up to transmit
<IndyGunFreak> zaki1: if you put this in a terminal, what does it output...  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<PirateHead> DaFFes: You can install an old kernel in-place, but it's difficult. The option that's less error-prone is reinstalling Feisty Fawn and running an upgrade to Gusty.
<Mo9a7i> manual : what's your problem ?
<PirateHead> DaFFes: That way the old kernel will still be in place.
<ikonia> DaFFes: that doesn't expain why you want to install a different kernel
<Mo9a7i> manuel_ : sorry
<manuel_> i need disable the drag&drop in gnome
<DaFFes> ikonia its PirateHead solution's
<ikonia> PirateHead: the old kernel is remove
<ikonia> removed
<darkangel_> how can i convert a windows program to work on ubuntu, i have the c source
<PirateHead> ikonia: There are sound regressions in Gutsy's kernel, so a number of people are using old kernels to get around it.
<DaFFes> PirateHead feisty is 7.04 right?
<RatThing> WARlrus what is your wireless device? PCMCIA? built in? Dongle?
<arekm> PirateHead: thanks.
<PirateHead> ikonia: The old kernel is not removed. I an attest to that.
<DaFFes> darkangel_ use wine
<WARlrus> USB Dongle
<PirateHead> arekm: Hope things work out.
<Pici> darkangel_: Tahts a bit beyond the scope of this channel, you may want to try asking in ##C
<ikonia> PirateHead: fair enough, I recommend against that, but thats your call
<DaFFes> ikonia do you have a better solution?
<RatThing> WARlrus if you type: lsusb   do you see the dongle listed?
<ikonia> DaFFes: as I don't know the problem, no
<WARlrus> yes
<DaFFes> PirateHead thx
<PirateHead> ikonia: Using an older kernel may not be an optimal solution, but when the new kernel *doesn't work*, there is no other option. (Unless you're a kernel hacker.)
<zaki1> indygunfreak it gives conexant cx20549 venice
<ikonia> PirateHead: with "doesn't work" ?
<DaFFes> ikonia the problem is what i said, if i can give you any information to help you to make a solution i would thx
<PirateHead> DaFFes: Try the Feisty LiveCD and verify that the sound works before doing the reinstall though.
<naxa> hi! is there a hdd tester for ubuntu? I would like to buy a new notebook hdd and i would like to test it before i buy. but how can i test?
<ikonia> DaFFes: I've not seen what you've said with regard the problem
<RatThing> WARlrus does your dongle show up in the network configuration?
<ikonia> naxa: how can you test a product before you buy it ?
<DaFFes> ikonia my output sound doesn't work
<ikonia> DaFFes: so you don't have sound ?
<DaFFes> in my Asus f3s
<naxa> ikonia: i bus it from a friend
<PirateHead> ikonia: Sound doesn't work under the new kernel for a number of Asus and Toshiba laptops. The bug has been bouncing around the bugtracker for months but nobody on the kernel team has been paying attentoin. It' still marked as new.
<DaFFes> just the output
<WARlrus> "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components F5D7050 ver 1000 WiFi"
<DaFFes> the input works
<ikonia> PirateHead: what sound card is it effecting
<genii> naxa: Hard drives are almost always going to work so long as the controller that accesses them is seen and set up by linux
<WARlrus> The dongle itself is working, because it can pick up  the network
<WARlrus> its just when trying to connect, something's going wrong
<naxa> genii: ok...
<PirateHead> ikonia: I believe it's mostly, if not only, laptops with integrated sound (ie no sound card).
<ikonia> PirateHead: but what chipset
<ikonia> PriceChild: onboard/not onboard, doesn't matter, the model / chipset does
<zaki1> yes me too having problem with intel hda
<ikonia> PriceChild: sorry, that was for PirateHead
<ikonia> PirateHead: onboard/not onboard, doesn't matter, the model / chipset does
<PirateHead> ikonia: I don't know. I said in the bug tracker that I would be willing to give any amount of diagnostic data needed, but nobody has asked for anything.
<IndyGunFreak> zaki1: what kind fo pc?
<RatThing> WARlrus if you type: ifconfig    do you see a wlan listed?
<zaki1> compaq laptop
<supremesonic> Hi, anyone know how can I get a folder in a my truecrypt mount to be writeable for normal users?
<ikonia> PirateHead surly logging the soundcard chipset is basic information when logging a bug ?
<darkangel_> is there an itunes for ubuntu?
<WARlrus> Yep, wlan0 is listed
<DM|> darkangel_ nope
<PirateHead> ikonia: I don't know the chipsets I've got in my computer. It's a laptop, I didn't build it.
<DM|> darkangel Apple wants you to use OSX or Windows for iTunes
<IndyGunFreak> zaki1: have no idea how to get that one workin... sorry
<ikonia> PirateHead: look in the os to get teh chipset, or on the laptop spec page
<kn4rF> hello.. it's possible to evaluate a website's size before downloading the content via wget?
<ikonia> PirateHead: the sound card model/chip will be listed
<RatThing> gtg sorry WARlrus.
<IndyGunFreak> i've gotten intelhda's to work plenty of times, never heard of thatone.
<WARlrus> argh!
<WARlrus> Thanks anyway :)
<zaki1> mine is an intel hda i think
<manuel_> anybody can help me to disable the drag&drop in gnome
<IndyGunFreak> zaki1: yes, thats correct, but your codec is different than any i've seen.
<Neophos> Is it possible to set a mount point for a partition through the device manager or throgh some other tool? Two of my partitions are currently "hidden" from regular view and only show up as existing in the device manager. Any ideas?
<ikonia> Neophos: just mount them
<DaFFes> well thank you guys for discussing my problem
<Mo9a7i> manuel_ : why do you want to do that ,, I'm searching for a solution ATM
<naxa> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> PirateHead:  http://blog.pcnews.ro/2007/05/23/asus-f3sc-review-santa-rosa/            shows that audio as soundblaster pro compatible...  Intel High Def
<subverso> hello.... ubuntustudio
<WARlrus> Can anyone else help me with connecting to a wireless network using a WEP key?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darkangel_> is there a linux program i can use to copy music to my iPod touch
<Neophos> ikonia - That's kinda the problem, I don't know how. The usual guy told me to mount them by going into Computer, then right-click, mount, but since they don't show up under Computer, well, it makes that kinda impossible
<WARlrus> I've read through all those ;) Ubuntu seems to reject the key wehn i enter it
<dave81> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<IndyGunFreak> zaki1: http://boardreader.com/t/Multimedia_Video_328058/No_sound_in_Gutsy_Conexant_HDA_intel_CX2_608664.html
<WARlrus> it just pops back up asking for it again
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't look good.
<subverso> some one could help me with fstab and UUID?
<PirateHead> darkangel_: the iPod Touch is unsupported, last I heard.
<kn4rF> hello.. it's possible to evaluate a website's size before downloading the content via wget?
<ikonia> PirateHead: I've seen it working
<PirateHead> kn4rF: How would you know how big the website is without, you know, downloading it and checking?
<darkangel_> PirateHead: NOOOOOOO!!1 cause im getting one for christmas
<ikonia> darkangel_: I'm aware of people who have it working
<PirateHead> ikonia: Cool. In that case, you can probably use gPodder or something, darkangel_ .
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel_: it won't work then.., its something bout file encryption APple done to the Ipod.
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak it is workable
<darkangel_> PirateHead: ok ill google it
<kn4rF> PirateHead, technically i don't need to download a file to check its size
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel_: no
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: the guy sat next to me today had a touch syncing
<darkangel_> IndyGunFreak: i herd that only affected the "classic" ipods
<PirateHead> darkangel_: That's what I've heard too. You can access the filesystem but there's encryption that hasn't been broken yet.
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: on linux?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: yup
<askand> I have a wireless mouse that works good in windows but kind of sluggish in ubunt? Why can this be?
<PirateHead> darkangel_: ikonia seems to have seen an advance, though.
<IndyGunFreak> oh thats right.. my bad, it is the classics, sorry
<kn4rF> PirateHead, isn't it?
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel_: you're right, its the classics.
<PirateHead> kn4rF: I don't know any way to verify the size of a file to which you do not have access.
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel_: if thats the case, you should be able to get it to work pretty easily with any number of tools.;
<DM|> anyone have a clue why I would have to use "dbus-launch banshee" for it to run properly and not give me an error ?
<darkangel_> IndyGunFreak: as long as i can jailbreak it and copy music to it im good
<Jack_Sparrow> askand: Make and model... Microsoft by chance?
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel_: i really don't know to be truthful.
 * differentreality \Is CRC failure of a rar part fixable ??
<subverso> please, anyone could help me with UUID and fstab?
<PirateHead> darkangel_: Be careful with your jailbreaks. Apple likes to brick jailbroken iPods.
<ikonia> differentreality: not really
<skyfalcon866> is it possible to have beagle and tracker in at the same tinme
<ikonia> subverso: what is your question
<differentreality> :(
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel_: for the most part, IPODs are usually easy under Linux.
<IndyGunFreak> i've setup several
<Jack_Sparrow> differentreality: not usually
<subverso> hello ikonia
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: took the guy next to me 30 seconds to set his up
<ikonia> subverso: hi
<differentreality> that tooo bad :(((
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: ya, its the IPOD Touch Classic I was thinking of..
<subverso> i have ubuntustudio and suse 10.3
<subverso> when i had installed de suse my fstab broke
<DM|> Dbus = daemon bus?
<fitztrev> Does anyone have compiz fusion working on a dual monitor setup?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: they done something to the file system is my understanding, so that it will only work w/ Itunes.
<PirateHead> I'm having trouble connecting to my LG Chocolate phone. I plug it in and I can see it when I run lsusb, but BitPim doesn't recognize it and it doesn't show up as a device in My Computer.
<subverso> ikonia, it doesnt mount my home
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: I'm sure there have been tricks
<ikonia> subverso: ubuntustudio support is in #ubuntustudio
<phyz> fitztrev, i do with nvidia
<subverso> ikonia, but i have checked the UUID its ok
<askand> Jack_Sparrow: nope...targus o_o
<IndyGunFreak> none as of yet, i searched exhaustively....  some tried running itunes in wine/crossover, w/o success.... XP in vmware seems to be the *easiest* way....
<XiXaQ> DM|, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dbus
<fitztrev> phyz: I have nvidia, too.   did it work out of the box for you?
<DM|> XiXaQ looking at that now actually : )
<subverso> ikonia, but studio and ubuntu is the same, its not?
<Jack_Sparrow> askand: It just helps to identify your hardware when asking those kind of questions
<ikonia> subverso: not totally, subverso it's support in the #ubuntustudio channel
<phyz> fitztrev, with the restricted drivers and a little nvidia-settings tuning yeah
<subverso> ok
<BadRobot> hi there
<Twinkletoes> Hello, I will have a load of thin clients, that make their connections using the ICA protocol.  What do I need to configure in Ubuntu to accept these connections?
<subverso> ikonia, yhanks
<ikonia> Twinkletoes connections to what ?
<BadRobot> could someone help me to install simDock?
<fitztrev> phyz: mind sharing the tweaks you made to get it to work?
<T5ws> hello
<phyz> fitztrev, what's not working?
<T5ws> who is the german Chat?
<BadRobot> i am having problems with libwkn18
<Pici> T5ws: #ubuntu-de
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: The thin-clients will connect to virtualised Xubuntu desktops running in VMware
<T5ws> "/join"
<askand> Jack_Sparrow: Yea..its a targus mouse
<darkangel_> whats better wine or crosover?
<T5ws> German Ubuntu chat?
<T5ws> who is the german chat?
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: The thin-clients will use either ICA or RDP protocols, but ICA is better apparently
<rude> server nana.irc.gr
<T5ws> "/join"
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: I missunderstood what you where asking, you'll just need firewall ports
<XiXaQ> darkangel_, if I remember correctly, crossover is a fork of wine that specializes in office applications.
<[AE][HDF]sudd1> pls klick! ---> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=8915041
<T5ws> is this the german ubuntu chat? "nana.irc.gr?
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: IS that it, it will accept these connections by default?
<ikonia> !de | T5ws
<ubotu> T5ws: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<T5ws> thank you
<ikonia> Twinkletoes well no, you'll have to enable desktop sharing, authentication etc etc etc
<darkangel_> XiXaQ: oh ok well ill download a trial and see if it will run itunes
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: Ah, that's where I need pointing in the right direction - is there an article somehwere, as you seem to know what I might need to do?
<fitztrev> phyz: when i try to enable visual effects (admin>appearances) it says they can't be enabled
<Pici> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<T5ws> this works!!!
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: I don't know of an actual article, however I suspect that https://help.ubuntu.com will have some docs
<T5ws> thank you
<phyz> fitztrev, are you using the restricted driver?
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: Ok, thank you :)
<Twinkletoes> Pici: Thanks too :)
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: catch the link of pici, maynot be exactly what you want but very close
<fitztrev> phyz: yes.  the nividia accelerate graphics drive is enabled and in use
<Pici> Twinkletoes: sure, its kind of close /me shrugs
<phyz> fitztrev, hm, i thought that's what did it for me. i might have tried to apt-get compiz again though.
<ChrisAshton84> Hi - I'm trying to set up a new Dell laptop's winmodem.  I've got the driver installed and recognized, but the Network Manager option to connect the dial-up connection apparently does nothing, anyone able to help?
<tupson> Ok, after adding the splashimage line, the image comes on for about a tenth of a second and i still sit through a black screen until the login page comes up... help!
<phyz> fitztrev, http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200 seems like that's what i did. maybe try installing compiz again?
<Twinkletoes> Pici: Can I just check... if I'm only using LTSP to connect a thin-client to a Linux desktop machine running on VMware, I would only need the Display Manager, not the entire LTSP suite?
<ikonia> tupson: still having framebuffer issues
<Pici> Twinkletoes: I really dont know anything about ltsp itself, sorry :(
<tupson> Ikonia: so what do i do now?
<Twinkletoes> Pici: Ok, I'll try it - thanks :)
<phyz> fitztrev, without emerald
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: I think the remote desktop will only allow 3 connections at once
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: you may be better using something like ltsp
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: It might even be easier to use RDP - I'll try them both - thank you :)
<XiXaQ> darkangel_, if I remember correctly, crossover is a fork of wine that specializes in office applications.
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: rdp will still only allow 3 connections I think
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: as thats still the desktop sharing service on the desktop
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: I only want one connection - it's just to link a thin-client to it's virtualised machine
<Pici> darkblueB|off: crossover is also commercial
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: ahh earlier you said it was many
<kazim59> Hi. I'm trying to print a pdf document that has a Hindi font I just installed. The pdf looks ok on the screen (evince), but prints with a weird font.
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: Each virtualised thin-client will onyl ever receive one connection
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: Oops....
<XiXaQ> ikonia, rdp is a protocol. There are many different rdp servers, and not all have limitations like that.
<pdlnhrd> i just upgraded from 6 -> 7.04 -> 7.10  and when i log into gnome metacity is not starting... does anyone have a suggestion?
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: Each virtualised Linux machine will only receive one connection from a thin-client
<ikonia> XiXaQ: I know this, thats why I suggested he USE one without the limitations
<Halvor> hello
<ikonia> Twinkletoes: so each machine will only ever get one connection, full stop
<XiXaQ> Twinkletoes, you might want to have a look at nomachine.com if you're looking for something similar to rdp for linux. Or xrdp.
<Twinkletoes> ikonia: Yup :)
<Halvor> do you know a list of ubuntu boot options?
<ikonia> Halvor: which option do you want, there are MANY
<Twinkletoes> XiXaQ: If xrdp is built-in or available in the repos, I'll go for that  - it needs to be as simple as poss.
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know why metacity would not start when i log in?
<Halvor> mostly about screen settings
<XiXaQ> twingod, no, xrdp is abit complicated to setup and it's not nearly as efficient as nx. Nomachine NX Free Edition is easily setup and configured, and it's _really_ fast.
<mrmonday> is there a command I can enter to get the memory usage of an application from its PID?
<Halvor> it goes blank after switching to graphical mode
<ikonia> mrmonday: top
<ikonia> mrmonday: ps aux
<Jack_Sparrow> Halvor: pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide   are a gew
<Twinkletoes> XiXaQ: Ok - thanks, I@ll look at that too
<XiXaQ> twingod, I'd have that as my first choice.
<doktoreas> is there a "bash way" to select a substring excluding the first char?
<doktoreas> cut -c1 select just the first one
<doktoreas> but i need the opposite way
<Twinkletoes> doktoreas: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<Jack_Sparrow> doktoreas: this isnt the place to ask about bash programming
<phyz> doktoreas, cut has an option to do that
<ChrisAshton84> Does anyone know how to get dial-up (modem) connections working (driver is installed)?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisAshton84:  Is this a serial modem or usb etc?
<doktoreas> thx guys..and sorry Jack_Sparrow
<Halvor> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, i'll try it immediately
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<vlt> Hello. How can I connect vncserver to a listening vncviewer instance?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisAshton84:  in a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<dave81> ned help installing drivers for 120 space cam
<tupson> Ikonia, reviewing a TID with "framebuffer issues and Widescreens"
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tupson> it says I justed removed "vesafb" from the modules blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/ and now its all working.. Not with 1680x1050 like I wished, but with 1280x1024, which is fine
<tupson> is it save to rim out that line for my laptop (Inspirion 9200) 17' widescreen
<tupson> safe*
<dave81> Jack_Sparrow i looked in there and i cant get easy cam to load
<ikonia> tupson thats a fantastic find, well done
<tupson> will that work? for my situation
<Jack_Sparrow> dave81: did you look at the supported hardware page?
<darkblueB|off> ssh access and ubuntu... I know for a fact that f I turn on ssh access at my house, I get a constant stream of low-level attacks. I have a new server.. I am not a ninja with Linux, but can do technical things.. What about settng up an alternative port for SSH?  error prone? opinions?
<dave81> yes
<ikonia> tupson seems worth trying
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: you can do, but pointless
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: just make sure your machine is secure
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: consider using ssh key logins only
<Jack_Sparrow> dave81: and... what did it say about your hardware?
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: dont the basic attack script go after the ssh port ?
<breno> hello. I create 5 workspace on my gutsy, and now I want to assign a keyboard shortcurt for all of them, but on the shortcut menu, there is only two workspace ("switch to workspace 1" and "switch to workspace 2"). Where are the "which to workspace [3,4,5]"?
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: some of them do, others scan
<dave81> it said it could be installeed with easy cam but i cat get easy cam to install
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: aha, so you suggest I set up the passkey style login?
<Jack_Sparrow> dave81: I dont have a cam so I have not experience to share.
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: that way no pass key, no connection, no attatcks
<dave81> thats cool thank you for your time
<mrmonday> ikonia, they list all processes, how can I find it for just one?
<dave81> think i will just buy a new one
<ikonia> mrmonday: I think the "p" key will allow you to input a process or is it "/"
<mr_daniel> i want to format my usb-stick, but i don't know how to do that. I know that the stick uses a vfat filesystem
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: I dd that once.. it was tricky... I understand what you are saying though
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisAshton84:  I did not see your answer...
<mr_daniel> how can i format my usb-stick?
<DaFFes> hey guys is there how to use gparted to format ntfs?
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: very very easy, lots of guides on the internet
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: thanks that helps
<ikonia> DaFFes: I don't think so
<ikonia> DaFFes: welcome
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: welcome
<ikonia> mr_daniel: chose a file system, put it on your device
<DaFFes> wtf, i cant make my sound works at ubuntu and i'm having problem installing vista this sux
<mwnn> hi, Is there an equivalent of "slack book" for ubuntu?
<ikonia> DaFFes: don't use bad language like "wtf" in thsi channel
<PriceChild> !ohmy | DaFFes
<ubotu> DaFFes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mr_daniel> ikonia: and how can i put a file-system on my device?
<PriceChild> !soud | DaFFes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soud - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> mwnn: there are lots of good books available
<ikonia> mr_daniel: what file system do you want ?
<mrmonday> ikonia, doing that doesn't give the memory usage or its %
<DaFFes> ubotu right sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about right sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrpockets> what does it mean "I must be logged in as root"
<DaFFes> lol its a bot
<ikonia> mrmonday: hang on
<mrmonday> k
<ikonia> mrmonday: top -p $pid
<mr_daniel> ikonia: i want to use vfat again
<arjeboff> ez :)
<thinh> hi
<arjeboff> whoah, damn full this channel is hehe
 * arjeboff is impressed
<ikonia> mr_daniel: mkfs.vfat /dev/$device_file_for_stick
<mrmonday> ikonia, is it possible to do that with ps? it's hard to get it from a script using top
<mr_daniel> ikonia: thank you very much :)
<thinh> whats a good dvd iso software for ubuntu? the image works fine when i map it but when i burn it to the dvd it not readable
<ikonia> mr_daniel: ps aux
<ikonia> mr_daniel: sorry not you
<ikonia> mr_daniel: your welcome
<mr_daniel> :)
<ikonia> mrmonday: ps aux
<mrmonday> ikonia, that again gives every process, which will slow down the script and be hard to work with
<thinh> i try the gnomebaker and the nautulis tools and they seems to give me the same problem
<ikonia> mrmonday: you can use grep and awk
<ikonia> mrmonday: you don't ask for me to right the script, just he command to show process memory
<ikonia> mrmonday: man ps if you want more details
<sebrock> how can I see the latest performed actions?
<sebrock> any log file show this?
<ikonia> sebrock: .bash_history
<Stwange> simple question (I hope), but I followed instructions to get a matrix screensaver as my background, but I want a fish tank or aquarium instead, is there such a screensaver included with ubuntu? And if so, how do I use this instead?
<sebrock> thnks
<ikonia> sebrock: or the history command
<ikonia> sebrock: or fc -l
<finalbeta> thinh: use k3b to burn, gnomebaker and nautilus tools proabably use the same problematic core
<Pici> Stwange: there is the atlantis screensaver in xscreensavers-gl-extra I believe that has dolphins
<sebrock> ikonia, sure, well can I also see what happend? which changes it made so to speak
<ikonia> sebrock: no
<sebrock> ikonia, I accidently put chmod 777 on my root system :/
<ikonia> sebrock: change it back to 755
<Avernos> i have installed a driver with ndiswrapper, and it seems like it has somekind of conflict with ubuntu, is like not loading, it worked a couple of times but after i reboot it stop working
<Pici> !find atlantis | Stwange
<ubotu> stwange: File atlantis found in xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Avernos> i have ubuntu 7.10 and the chipset is rtl8185
<thinh> is there a different version of k3b for gnome
<sebrock> ikonia, but I did it with the -R flag
<ikonia> sebrock: easies to re-install then
<genii> thinh: No
<mrmonday> what is the command for the calculator?
<ikonia> sebrock: if its a reasonably new install
<Stwange> thanks Pici. Pathetic, I know.
<ikonia> mrmonday: bc
<sebrock> ikonia its not
<thinh> what an alternative to gnomebaker for gnome?
<sebrock> dammit
<dave81> !xbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !burners | thinh
<ubotu> thinh: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ikonia> sebrock: then you can minimise its effects by chmod -R 755 as a safer option, then losen or harden specific things when you find fault
<LotharTBL> ok not sure this is the right place, but trying to get my mysql to work properly with mythbuntu. I know they have a channel, but I need some specific sql help
<ikonia> LotharTBL: sql help in #mysql
<Avernos> can someone help me about it? also, what programs works with networking in ubuntu? maybe some of them interfere with the driver loading
<LotharTBL> thank you!!
<mwnn> Is the ubuntu 7.10 documentation available in pdf format
<ikonia> Avernos: none should
<sebrock> ikonia, what permissions does your lib dir have?
<ikonia> sebrock: 755
<sebrock> damn so it changed it
<ikonia> sebrock: -R will do every file
<sebrock> I know
<sebrock> god dammit
<SpookyET> Is there the concept of "Internet Connection Sharing" in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> SpookyET: yup
<ikonia> SpookyET: squid
<ikonia> SpookyET: or iptables
<ikonia> SpookyET: those are the most common/straight forward
<SpookyET> iptables is not easy to use
<ikonia> SpookyET: it is with practice
<Avernos> ikonia, if there is any that might have, witch ones could it be? maybe if i reload those programs i might be able to start the driver working properly
<ikonia> Avernos: there arn't any
<Avernos> is driving me craezy since it worked and suddenly stoped
<Avernos> i see..
<Avernos> how can i reload network applet?
<SpookyET> I have a modded original xbox. I connect to it using a cable and internet connection sharing via ftp to dump stuff on it.
<ikonia> SpookyET ok and ?
<pike_> !ics | SpookyET
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> SpookyET: one sec
<wraund> Avernos: the daemon is 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart'
<wraund> Avernos: but that may not be what you want
<wraund> Avernos: the daemon is 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<wraund> thats the correct one :P
<elninja> Do Compiz Fusion and Emerald work well with KDE? Is it stable enough for regular use?
<pike_> SpookyET: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<turbotorben> hey, i've got ubuntu installed on a 5gb partition and i'm trying to get it smaller. so far, i've got it down to 1.7gb (mounted in /) but somehow it tells me that 4,5gb are used. how can that be?
<pike_> SpookyET: additionally ive heard that firestarter which is a gui for iptables does this for you
<Avernos> :P
<SpookyET> pike_: There is a problem with firestarter and moblock
<mr_daniel> my usb-stick has a capacity of 2GB, but after i have formatted it with 'mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1', it has only 1GB free-storage
<wraund> Avernos: did it help?
<Stwange> I'm trying to kill a process but it's just not working: http://pastebin.com/d1c88f57e any ideas?
<ikonia> mr_daniel: are you sure
<mr_daniel> how i have to 'mkfs.vfat' the right way
<Avernos> nop
<Avernos> :(
<ikonia> mr_daniel: what command did you use to format the drive (exactly please)
<Avernos> but is a help, i think i will need to use it sometime
<dimkap> how can i automount my second internal harddrive (ext3 partition, /dev/sdb1)? on every session i wanna access it (through nautilus) it asks me to enter my password
<turbotorben> so there are 1.7gb used in / and df tells me that there are 4.5gb used in /dev/sda3
<Avernos> sometime soon
<SpookyET> How do you set a WiFi connection as favourite and have Ubuntu connect to it automatically when it starts?
<genii> mr_daniel: mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/devicehere
<ikonia> turbotorben df doesn't list raw device capacity only file systems
 * TuX_Claudiu say haello
<jay> which program can I use to create an image of a cd really quickly?
<XiXaQ> jay, dd
<genii> mr_daniel: You also may want to check there is no /dev/sdb2 in your case. Might be it has 2 partitions
<arjeboff> SpookyET: you could add the definition for the connection in /etc/network/interfaces manually i think, otherwise you would have to use nm-applet i think
<arjeboff> jay: brasero is decent
<turbotorben> ikonia, thunar tells me i've only got a few mb left, before i rebootet that was over 2gb
<ikonia> genii: I think you have hit the nail there
<arjeboff> jay: sudo apt-get install brasero
<ikonia> turbotorben: check your space
<turbotorben> ikonia, i did using the disc usage analyzer
<ikonia> turbotorben: show me the output of "df -h" in a pastebin please.
<dave81> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mr_daniel> first i have used 'mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1', and then i tried 'mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1'
<mr_daniel> but the results are the same, only 1GB capacity
<ikonia> mr_daniel do you have /dev/sdb2
<turbotorben> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47841/
<mr_daniel> there is only ONE pratition /dev/sdb1
<mr_daniel> i have checked the partition with a 'df -h'
<ikonia> mr_daniel: please mount it and show me the output of df -h in a pastebin and then show me fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<ikonia> turbotorben: so / is almost out of space looking at that
<Halvor> re
<younggrr> hi.  How can I install the linux kernel from a previous version of ubuntu with the gutsy interface?
<ikonia> turbotorben: / has 340 meg left out of 5 gb
<ikonia> younggrr: I'd strongly advise you not to do that
<MONODA> i am experiencing many full system crashes, what could be the problem
<ikonia> MONODA: can you please provide us with information
<turbotorben> ikonia, yes, but that's not true, disc usage analyser tells me there are only 1.7gb used on /
<Halvor> can i use some boot options to make the live cd use xf86_fbdev and 60hz refreshrate?
<SpookyET> How in the hell can there be 24C (76F) degrees outside in the middle of december?
<MONODA> the crashes are random
<ikonia> turbotorben: disc usage is wrong then
<turbotorben> ikonia, there's something wrong, i'm so sure
<MONODA> everything freezes except the mouse and i have to cntrl+alt+backspace
<ikonia> turbotorben: disk analyser is wrong
<turbotorben> ikonia, i don't know where those 2gb should come from suddenly
<ikonia> turbotorben: go into / and do "du -h" and follow the biggest files
<MONODA> is there any explaination for these crashes
<ikonia> MONODA: thats not enough information to be able to even start debugging it
<mr_daniel> here is the df -h output http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/20084/ and here the fdisk -l /dev/sdb output http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/20085/
<turbotorben> ikonia, when i do du -ch, the last line is 1.8G	total
<SireRickOfJames> Hey ho. Got some Grub Problems. I just installed Fedora and used "SuperGrubDisk" to restore my old Ubuntu Grub bootloader. How can I make it to switch between both OS.
<ChrisAshton84> Jack_Sparrow (or whoever): It's a winmodem, conextant, we got the drivers installed, it creates /dev/modem -> /dev/ttySHSF0.  lsmod shows all the modules loaded; dmesg has a couple of messages about them.
<ikonia> turbotorben I didn't say -ch
<ChrisAshton84> Network Monitor does nothing when we click to connect via ppp (it's set up correctly) and gnome-ppp does not detect a modem in the setup window.
<turbotorben> ikonia, yeah, but it lists 1,8gb total, while dh says 4,5gb used
<turbotorben> ikonia, 1,8gb would be fine
<ikonia> turbotorben: please put the output of du -h / in a pastebin please.
<n215> anybody know any good bittorrent client for gnome?
<n215> azureus takes too much resources
<Marfi> i just wanted to share this with everyone. "error creating new document. error "too many open files" creating new document"
<SireRickOfJames> there is one installed...
<Marfi> has anyone had that error before?
<pike_> n215: deluge or transmission personally i use utorrent+wine  ktorrent is ok too
<Marfi> n215, deluge. =)
<goldbond> how can i extarct a tar.bz2 file?
<n215> ok ima try deluge
<pathotron> hi
<PriceChild> goldbond, double click it
<ikonia> goldbond: tar jxvf
<pike_> goldbond: tar xfvj filename
<goldbond> thanks
<PriceChild> goldbond, or tar -xzf /path/to/file.tar.bz2
<turbotorben> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47842/
<pike_> i liked PriceChild's first answer :)
<_mike3_> what's upp pepos
<PriceChild> goldbond, right click > extract, also works
<pathotron> i need help configuring kismet. what do i put in the source=x,x,x  ??
<goldbond> thanks
<pike_> i was suprised that fileroller works with rar parts now
<mindshift> does ubuntu have the same repos as debian have?
<ikonia> turbotorben: please do "du -hx /" and post say the last 10 lines
<PriceChild> mindshift, no, ubuntu uses the ubuntu repos
<pike_> pathotron: what card? do a locate README | grep -i kismet or something there is a readme that lists sources
<pike_> pathotron: maybe lowercase
<PriceChild> mindshift, things merge back and forth though
<pathotron> the card is a rlt8187b. i have made sure that it can be put into monitor mode
<mike3> The holidays need to start.. Man....
<pike_> mike3: dont you watch tv the holidays started in october this year
<mindshift> how do I get a iso that will install the testing version?
<mindshift> I don't want the outdated stable
<ikonia> mindshift: you don't
<pike_> pathotron: not sure of that one id check the readme sorry i dont have kis in this computer so not sure of path
<ikonia> mindshift: if you don't know how to install it, you shouldn't be using it
<turbotorben> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47843/
<slimaq> lunux rulez:)
<mindshift> im not a noob
<mindshift> I know what I want
<ikonia> mindshift: then go get it
<mike3> you're a n00b. Geez n--b!
<Neophos> Is there any way to make Ubuntu automatically set volume.ignore to false on all partitions?
<mindshift> IK
<soundray> mindshift: your question indicates that you are
<slimaq> noob and what
<mindshift> I can't find it
<mike3> n00b what!
<thomasg> hi there. I'm using 7.10 and want to configure my wifi with wpa-psk directly over the /etc/network/interfaces (not gui). my problem is, that the "pre-up iwpriv wlan0 set ..."-parts in the config don't work, because iwpriv seems not to know the "set"-option. any ideas?
<tomd123> does anyone know how I can split the terminal horizontally?
<ikonia> mindshift: there is information in the topic in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> tomd123: with screen
<soundray> !screen | tomd123
<ubotu> tomd123: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<mike3> I feel like uhhhh goin home
<ikonia> turbotorben: humour me, go into /home and du du -h
<turbotorben> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47844/
<ikonia> turbotorben: something is very wrong there then
<ikonia> turbotorben: I see what you mean
<simplyubuntu> hello all...
<simplyubuntu> i have an interesting problem
<simplyubuntu> anybody willing to listen
<simplyubuntu> ?
<zaki1> hi any solution on how to bring back the sound on my intel hda card on my compaq laptop tried alsa trouble shoot
<sudobash> im here
<simplyubuntu> ok heres the thing
<arko> if it is interesting... i could listen to.
<XiXaQ> we have no choice, simplyubuntu.. Please just explain it, and try to keep it on as few lines as possible.
<turbotorben> ikonia, yeah :/ i'm using the hardy repositorys, could that be a big bug?
<sudobash> zaki1 uninstall and reinstall alsa
<zaki1> hmm wait
<ikonia> turbotorben why didn't you say you where using hardy !
<simplyubuntu> for some reason, my nokia n72 doesnt connect to my gutsy desktop, hence i have no way to transfer any files onto
<simplyubuntu> it
<ikonia> turbotorben: hardy is not supporte
<ikonia> d
<mindshift> I can't find it, whata heck I'll just get the outdated stable iso
<simplyubuntu> therefore, i need to find a roundabout way to do this.
<sudobash> simplyubuntu can you ping it?
<sudobash> can you telnet ssh of ftp to it?
<simplyubuntu> tried emailing the file to myself, but cant download it
<sudobash> that doesnt make sense
<simplyubuntu> how can i telnet my phone?
<sudobash> you have a networking issue
<sudobash> probably
<simplyubuntu> ?
<wols> sudobash: does your phone run a telnet daemon?
<wols> simplyubuntu: ^^
<simplyubuntu> uh wols how do i figure that out?
<turbotorben> ikonia, oh sorry, i didn't know that. what should i do now?
<wols> how would I know. it's not my phone
<ikonia> turbotorben: join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> turbotorben: why are you using hardy ?
<sudobash> oh yeah he's talking about a phone
<simplyubuntu> and the thing is that whenever i plug in the usb cable, the phone doesnt go into usb mmode and the comp doesnt recognize it
<wols> but you can only telnet to it when it runs a telnet server. and trust me, the chances for this is very low indeed
<sudobash> im multiptasking
<doogers> Do exist a Parental Control ( like in Leopard) for Ubuntu?
<simplyubuntu> wols we are talking about a phone right?
<godzirra> Ok, has anyone else had any problems in gutsy where your wireless network just suddenly stops working, and you can't reboot or do anything at all?  I have to hard power the machine down then bring it back up.  When the network dies, I can't run iwconfig from a command line window or anything... it just hangs.
<mindshift> is ubuntu 7.10 the testing cd?
<wols> simplyubuntu: I guess
<ikonia> mindshift no, thats stable
<destroyer> 8.04 is testing
<wols> mindshift: no. it's the current ubuntu release
<ikonia> mindshift: the fact that you don't even know the versions suggest you shouldn't be using an unstable distro
<adamonline45> Hello!  What type do I have to mount a cdrom as?  Which switches do I need to add to my mount command?
<simplyubuntu> wols so how can i ping my phone?
<turbotorben> ikonia, i'm using a macbook pro and i'm waiting for more support of that hardware, like the new kernel
<wols> simplyubuntu: does your phone have an IP?
<ikonia> turbotorben get stuck in in #ubuntu+1
<wols> adamonline45: iso9660 or udf
<zaki1> sudobash no use
<turbotorben> ikonia, alright thanks
<Neophos> Is there any way to make Ubuntu automatically set volume.ignore to false on all partitions?
<simplyubuntu> wols how am i supposed to figure that out? if youre asking if i can browse the internet then yes
<destroyer> hey i have a question for you awesome ubuntuers... maybe someone can help me considering i've googled until i'm blue in the face
<mindshift> it's not unstable
<wols> simplyubuntu: no I am not. I am asking what IP it has if you want to ping it and if it does which one
<ikonia> mindshift hardy is
<destroyer> i can't change my cursor theme or cursor size no matter what i do
<sudobash> make sure you have the correct device selected in the alsa frontend
<wols> nullpuppy: there isn't really a ubuntu testing or unstable
<destroyer> either in xfce 4 mouse settings or gcursor.. with default themes or installed themes
<mindshift> then what is it?
<destroyer> anyone know why?
<ikonia> mindshift: "unstable"
<ikonia> mindshift: "development"
<ikonia> mindshift: "not for general use"
<destroyer> it happens in all 4 of my *buntu installs
<ikonia> mindshift: pick one, but either way you shouldn't be using it
<adamonline45> wols: It says "wrong fs type, bad option, etc...".  I'm doing "sudo mount -t udf /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom".   Any advice?
<Luke> what's the accelerated desktop channel?
<mindshift> but I don't want 3 year old programs
<ikonia> mindshift: you don't have them in gutsy
<zaki1> sudo bash where to check
<zaki1> ?
<wols> adamonline45: is it a CD or DVD?
<ikonia> gusty
<pike_> #compiz-fusion
<simplyubuntu> wols how should i check for an ip?
<sudobash> you might need to install the alsa frontend
<adamonline45> wols: It's a CD.  It has rEFIt on it...
<pike_> Luke: ^
<genii> is09660 then  not udf
<mindshift> 7.10 is gutsy?
<Luke> pike_: there's a ubuntu specific one i'm looking for iirc
<destroyer> err. anyone know about my cursor problem?
<simplyubuntu> go to one of those whats my ip sites on my phone"
<__sc> say i have written a shell script called 'hello_world' and have it saved at the location ~/bin.  how can i call the command 'hello_world' without typing '~/bin/hello_world'?
<adamonline45> wols: The drive is a combo drive though, if that matters...
<wols> simplyubuntu: I don't know. unless the phone runs ubuntu. and if it doesn't it's OT here to ask
<genii> *iso9660
<mindshift> the debian naming system is terrible
<pike_> Luke: it forward to that one now it was ubuntu-effects
<wols> adamonline45: then use iso9660
<ikonia> __sc: alter your PATH
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: ssh, y I screwed it up
<ikonia> mindshift: your not using debian
<Luke> pike_: oh thanks
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: pardon ?
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: we spoke about creating the passphrase
<adamonline45> genii: wols: I get the same error...  I booted off the dang disk, I wonder why it can't mount just with the right-click mount option...
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: yes, I recall
<destroyer> anyone know of a way to manually restrict or force a cursor size?
<mindshift> it't just debian with in a preconfigured package
<__sc> ikonia: can you give me an example?  where do i alter the PATH?
<ikonia> mindshift: your not using debian
<johannes__> I have a huge problem: I cant boot into any live CDs anymore. It worked fine before, but now it doesnt. I tried resetting the motherboard, unplugging anything except the monitor+keyboard+dvddrive - still nothing. I tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Mint. None of those work anymore. :/
<ikonia> __sc: PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<ikonia> __sc: then do "hello_world" and it should work
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: I have some passphrase generated on my local machine.. so .ssh exists.. I used Remote Desktop and dd the keygen on the new server
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: ok
<IndyGunFreak> johannes__: when you say "can't boot".. are you getting a menu?
<genii> adamonline45: You are trying to mount the disk you booted from?
<destroyer> nobody knows anything about cursors? =(
<arjeboff> johannes__: check the boot sequence of your bios
<ikonia> destroyer: calm down, and stop asking every 30 seconds, someone will get to you
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: which is in another city.. I briefly enabled ssh on the router.. confirmed I could ssh in, then changed the ssh config to disable authenitcated login
<destroyer> i'll keep asking until i'm answered, thanks
<arjeboff> johannes__: also it doesnt matter if you take a live cd, an install cd, a windows cd or whatever
<johannes__> Yes. The menu comes up, but for some reason all CDs hang when trying to launch the desktop. I tried all kinds of F6-commands, but still nothing.
<arjeboff> johannes__: in addition, unplugging anything will not help.
<ikonia> destroyer: please stop asking every 30 seconds, the audience is limited
<adamonline45> genii: Well, it's only a bootloader disk.  I booted into ubuntu using it, and I should be able to mount it in order to install said bootloader to the hard drive, according to the install instructions...
<ikonia> !patience >destroyer
<destroyer> well i'm not finished explaining the details
<arjeboff> johannes__: well if the menu comes up you are able to boot live cd's.
<destroyer> there's a scroll bar for a reason..
<IndyGunFreak> johannes__: if the menu comes up, then your PC is booting properly, i strongly suggest this is a burn issue... What program are you using to burn the ISOs, how fast are you burning them, and to what type of media.
<ikonia> destroyer: there are channel guidelines for a reason too
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: so, I can get to the remote machine through Remote Desktop as before.. but the keygen and public key part .. well I ddnt get that exactly straight
<johannes__> It usually ends with my monitors resolution being changed more often than 5 times in 90 seconds.
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: ahhh so you've locked yourself out
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: i'm absolutely sure it is not a burn issue if he is able to boot from the cd.
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: no not really , cuase I have remote dsktop
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: thats good then
<johannes__> Erm. The thing is though that I installed Ubuntu perfectly from one of those CDs a week ago.
<IndyGunFreak> arjeboff: and i'm absolutely sure that it still could be a burn issue.
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: but f I was relying on ssh  then yes :-)
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: what kind of?
<IndyGunFreak> arjeboff: burnspeed, believe it or not.
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: lucky you left remote desktop open
<johannes__> I also tested the CD and it says its okay.
<mindshift> does ubuntu have the same ammount of packages as debian has?
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: hmm.
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: I kinda knew this might happen
<ikonia> mindshift: not exactly
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: wise
<mike3> arjeboff, you can still have issues
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: wouldn't at least it say something like i/o error or so then?
<IndyGunFreak> johannes__: try burning the CD at a slower rate(even if the md5sum checks out)., burn it around 4x
<IndyGunFreak> arjeboff: no....
<simplyubuntu> wols got it
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: i mean i've never seen something like that in my whole life
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: ok
<simplyubuntu> now what do i do?
<mindshift> ikonia: hmm, how many more/less?
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: sounds strange to me somehow .)
<ikonia> mindshift: I don't know
<destroyer> anyways... my xserver is 2699x1968 and the cursor sets proportionally, so it's extremely large for my screens
<ArabEyes> where can i get free real player to play rm files
<ikonia> mindshift: they are comperable
<simplyubuntu> wols found the ip...
<IndyGunFreak> arjeboff: i've saw it several times.. i don't know how long you've been in this room, but hang around a while, you'll see a lot of peoples problems with booting live CD's, are solved by burning them slower, adn honestly, i don't know why.
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: so doing the keygen on my local desktop, WITHOUT blowing away my existing keys, ADDING that to my local keys, and getting the RIGHT key to the host (which had none before).. thats the task
<adamonline45> genii: Well, I think I'll re-burn the disk image... Which filetype is preferred for Ubuntu: .dmg or .cdr?
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: go slow and think as you go, you'll be fine
<Pici> ArabEyes: I believe the w32codecs package that is is medibuntu can allow the playback of real files.
<Pici> !medibuntu | ArabEyes
<ubotu> ArabEyes: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wols> simplyubuntu: which is?
<darkblueB|off> ikonia: I apprecate talking to some about it.. back later perhaps.. thanks
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: ok sorry then. never seen something like that. uhm, and i'm new in here, first time i'm here....
<ikonia> darkblueB|off: no problem
<wols> simplyubuntu: but I doubt you want to use it, since then your data transfer would go over the internet and your carrier's network, costing you $$
<simplyubuntu> 221.132.117.19
<johannes__> The CDs are fine. I used two different devices and three different brands, all done at 8x. One burned with Nero, the two others with Gnomebaker. There is no physical damage or bad burning possible.
<simplyubuntu> but files only 400 kb
<johannes__> I dont know what I could try. :/
<arjeboff> by the way, is there a reason why i could want to use gnomebaker instead of brasero?
<mindshift> then why should I try ubuntu when I already know how to configure and successfully set up gnome in debian? :)
<genii> adamonline45: iso
<Pici> arjeboff: some people like different programs
<ikonia> mindshift don't try it then
<ikonia> mindshift: enjoy debian
<IndyGunFreak> arjeboff: no sweat, no offense taken... if you want an example, here's a thread on a gunforum i post on, where someone posted a problem w/ Linux...  http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=788546
<arjeboff> IndyGunFreak: hehe
<simplyubuntu> wols ill try it anyway...
<mindshift> ikonia: What makes you prefer ubuntu over debian?
<ikonia> mindshift: I don't
<simplyubuntu> unless you can give me a roundabout solution like uploading it somewhere and then downoading it onto phone
<ikonia> mindshift: I use tools fit for purpose
<johannes__> The CDs work on other machines. It has to be my PC.
<mindshift> what do you use ubuntu for?
<ikonia> mindshift: this is a bit off topic really,
<godzirra> Ok, has anyone else had any problems in gutsy where your wireless network just suddenly stops working, and you can't reboot or do anything at all?  I have to hard power the machine down then bring it back up.  When the network dies, I can't run iwconfig from a command line window or anything... it just hangs.
<mindshift> we are talking about ubuntu
<ikonia> mindshift: this is a support channel, not a chat channtl
<destroyer>  mindshift: this is a support channel, not a chat channtl    <------ something i didn't know
<ikonia> destroyer: check the topic with "/topic" when you enter a channel
<destroyer> ok
<destroyer> well i never use IRC so you can't blame me
<johannes__> Has noone got any other clues for me besides that my CD is broken/bad? I could not find anything on google, the wiki or the forums.
<IndyGunFreak> johannes__: if its your PC, then it could be a myriad of things.., bu tit doesn't sound like your PC.. i suspect this is either a burn issue, media issue, or you have some underlying incompatible hardware
<Pici> destroyer: it wasnt a blame, it was an FYI.
<ikonia> destroyer: no-one is blaming you, people are explaining how to futher your experience
<IndyGunFreak> johannes__: whats the specs of the pC.
<hairulfr> destroyer: ubuntu-offtopic and that is, i'm sorry to say, a pathetic excuse :)
<johannes__> I have a X1250 ATI integrated card, that will probably cause trouble somewhere. But the exact same CD booted fine a week ago. Then I installed Gutsy, upgraded to Hardy and now I want to reinstall but cant.
<adamonline45> I downloaded what was supposed to be an .iso file, but it says it's a .cdr file.  Kubuntu doesn't seem to know what to do with this.  How should I burn the image to disk?
<mindshift> what is the preferred way to install programs in ubuntu?
<Pici> mindshift: using an apt frontend.
<hairulfr> mindshift: apt-get is easier
<bicz> sudo apt-get install namepacket
<bicz> packetname :d
<scorpfromhell> johannes_:you already upgraded to hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> johannes__: you're using hardy?
<mindshift> even debian people don't use apt-get, they use aptitude install program
<johannes__> Just to test it. :)
<zoli2k> Hi, How can I set up two routes for one gateway trough 2 WAN devices? I want to route  LAN1 ->  WAN1 -> GW   and LAN2 -> WAN2 -> GW.
<destroyer> a pathetic excuse? not really, it looks like a chat room so i threw some questions out there for people to see eventually. anyways i won't argue anymore, i have a legitimate question that i'm waiting to ask. :)
 * IndyGunFreak sighs...
<Pici> mindshift: Are you here to be argumentative? or do you actually have a support question?
<johannes__> Since i wanted to cleanly reinstall anyway
<scorpfromhell> mindshift:if you are a geek in debian, use apt-get, aptitude, synaptic ... if you are not, use the Add/Remove menu option
 * IndyGunFreak encourages geekness
<KDuB> whats a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<LjL> mindshift, the good answer was Pici's answer: "use an APT frontend". which one you use depends on your preferences.
<LjL> !players > KDuB    (KDuB, see the private message from Ubotu)
<scorpfromhell> KDub:VLC
<Pici> !players | KDuB
<ubotu> KDuB: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<IndyGunFreak> KDuB: player, as in ipod devices, or a program?
<IndyGunFreak> !players
<mindshift> :)
<KDuB> program :)
<KDuB> Audacious
<IndyGunFreak> audacious, is the one i like....,  VLC is very good.., amarok is god, banshee, etc.
<scorpfromhell> KDuB:Audacious is to edit sound files
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: psst, look up a few lines, ubotu already did the factoid.
<hairulfr> scorpfromhell: Audacity?
<LjL> scorpfromhell, i think you're confusing that with Audacity
<godzirra> Ok, has anyone else had any problems in gutsy where your wireless network just suddenly stops working, and you can't reboot or do anything at all?  I have to hard power the machine down then bring it back up.  When the network dies, I can't run iwconfig from a command line window or anything... it just hangs.
<IndyGunFreak> scorpfromhell: ?...i think you mean audacity
<scorpfromhell> Oops!
<adrian15> Hello. I have developed a super grub disk ISO that also contains Ubuntu 6.06 (it chainloads its isolinux). Does anyone of you want to test it?
<LjL> Pici: i could tell the same to you ftm :P
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: sorry, headcold, i'm a bit slow on the uptake today...lol
<Pici> LjL: :P it was less than a second apart :)
<ikonia> adrian15: not really, this is an ubuntu support channel and grub too disks already exist
<johannes__> :/ Damn. I guess Ill install WinXP then.
<IndyGunFreak> johannes__: you can try the alternate install CDs for Ubuntu...
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | johannes__
<ubotu> johannes__: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<adrian15> ikonia: an ubuntu users channel then ? (not a support one)
<hairulfr> johannes__: I've had horrible problems with my installing lately, for no apparent reason. My primary HD fried and I took me 3 hours to get the ubuntu install working. Weird. But it worked at last,
<dave81> !players > dave81
<ikonia> adrian15: why, there are many grub rescue disks out there and the offical ubuntu cd's work perfectly as grub recovery tools
<Pici> adrian15: #ubuntu-offtopic
<adrian15> ikonia: Did you at last add the "restore grub" option in the last ubuntu live cd?
<scorpfromhell> anybody knows the channel for JeOS?
<adrian15> ikonia: or are you talking about using chroot command and other commands from terminal ?
<ikonia> adrian15: no, but using the ubuntu livecd you can install grub fine, autmation tools are not wise
<ikonia> adrian15: you don't need a chroot environment
<IndyGunFreak> scorpfromhell: JeOS?.. do you mean BeOS?
<LjL> !jeos
<ubotu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: no, JeOS.
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: hmm, never heard of that one...
<scorpfromhell> IndyGunFreak: no, I mean Ubuntu JeOS or Juice
<IndyGunFreak> scorpfromhell: yeah sorry, never heard of it.
<scorpfromhell> IndyGunFreak:Its a minimalistic OS ... strapped of all services etc.
<johannes__> hairulfr: What did you do? Just keep on rebooting the LiveCD?
<Pici> scorpfromhell: I don't believe that there a channel for it.
<IndyGunFreak> scorpfromhell: ya, reading about it now.
<adrian15> ikonia: automatitation tools are not wise... and every ubuntu user wishes to have automatix by default ? This makes no sense to me. But I do not want to discusss more.
<blasenfisch> hello can somebody help me i have ajaxwindows and i have now a little problem i will synchronize with my pc but there comes the error: We have detected that you do not have a compatible version of JRE (Java Runtime Environment) installed on this machine.
<blasenfisch> The JRE is necessary to run the synchronizer.
<blasenfisch> If you feel that JRE is installed, kindly ensure that java is enabled in either the "Content" or the "Advanced" options tab of your browser.
<blasenfisch> but it installed on my pc
<Pici> blasenfisch: What is ajaxwindows?
<mattwalston> Any hints on a failed dhcpd startup with no complaints in syslog or to stdout?
<wols> blasenfisch: 64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<blasenfisch> online desktop
<hairulfr> johannes__: Well, that and then opening the comp up and opening the windows to make sure it wasn't too hot or anything, then disconnectiong every bit of hardware that I didn't need. Then it suddenly worked (except for xserver crashing on the original cd's, so had to use a home burnt on)
<blasenfisch> 23
<blasenfisch> 32=)
<wols> blasenfisch: dpkg -l |grep -i java
<destroyer> hey, does anyone know why my cursor size/theme is completely ignored by GTK apps? thanks
<destroyer> (including gnome/xfce)
<blasenfisch> http://nopaste.info/44276fbe4d.html
<mrpockets> could someone please help me in configuring a bootloader?
<wols> blasenfisch: remove the gcj and gij packages (the GNU Free java)
<dave81> can any one sugest a good program to video my desktop and apps?
<scorpfromhell> blasenfisch:what's the URL for ajaxwindows?
<wols> blasenfisch: and check in which directory your javaplugin is
<blasenfisch> http://www.ajaxwindows.com
<destroyer> recordmydesktop maybe
<soundray> !istanbul | dave81
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !screencast | dave81
<wols> mrpockets: never ask toask but ask
<soundray> !info istanbul | dave81
<ubotu> dave81: istanbul: Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (gutsy), package size 70 kB, installed size 608 kB
<Pici> hm
<blasenfisch> ok i must now sudo apt-get remove gcj| gij
<mrpockets> restated: I've got two partitions now, one with Ubuntu, the other with XP
<mrpockets> but it will only boot right to XP
<wols> blasenfisch: the packages with "gij" an "gcj" in that list
<nomad_> Anyone seen a package for gnome do?
<Pici> !screencast   | dave81 this too
<ubotu> dave81 this too: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<mrpockets> how do i configure (ANY) boot loader to give me the option of which OS to boot to?
<blasenfisch> and how can i delete it?
<wols> mrpockets: what happens if you select a ubuntu kernel?
<mrpockets> i cant
<mrpockets> it doesnt give me an option
<mrpockets> ever
<wols> blasenfisch: aptitude remove, like any other package
<dave81> thank you
<tevfik> does linux32 harmful?
<wols> mrpockets: did you install windows after ubuntu?
<mrpockets> unfortunatly
<Pici> blasenfisch: How, by chance, did you you install java?
<wols> !grub | mrpockets
<soundray> tevfik: no
<ubotu> mrpockets: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> Pici: http://nopaste.info/44276fbe4d.html about blasenfisch's java
<mrpockets> thanks
<blasenfisch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java i installed how is standing here
<solid_liq> hey, anyone know of a cms or whatever that I can setup quickly and easily for putting my pictures on my webserver?
<solid_liq> even better if it includes music and video storage and indexing
<solid_liq> or a keyword I could search for at least?
<scorpfromhell> solid_liq:Joomla?
<solid_liq> scorpfromhell, nah, that's for articles and stuff, not multimedia
<blasenfisch> but i'm new on ubuntu and now i have no idea what must i do
<IanLiu> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<tschaka> sudo update-alternatives --config java blasenfisch
<blasenfisch> because thats the first page it doesn't work
<scorpfromhell> solid_liq:Joomla contains plugins to support them
<IanLiu> Where can I find Ubuntu torrent files?
<solid_liq> scorpfromhell, I know I saw one somewhere quite a while ago which was designed for this, but I have no idea what the name was
<maverickAlex> solid_liq:  is it your own server?  just set up sftp if you just want to move files to it
<scorpfromhell> solid_liq:you could also try Gallery
<LjL> !torrents > IanLiu    (IanLiu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pike_> IanLiu: isohunt?
<solid_liq> maverickAlex, yeah, it's my own, but I want it to have a slick web interface
<solid_liq> scorpfromhell, gallery is one?
<cVsup> somebody can help me
<scorpfromhell> solid_liq:yeah
<blasenfisch> http://nopaste.info/e70942246f.html
<blasenfisch> here ist my list
<cVsup> for create usplash themes?
<solid_liq> scorpfromhell, ok cool, I'll search for it, thanks!
<tschaka> 2nd one should work for everything blasenfisch
<scorpfromhell> solid_liq:search in freshmeat ... also, depends on what platform you want ... PHP/Ruby
<blasenfisch> yes ok i put it on the 2.
<solid_liq> scorpfromhell, I don't care as long as it runs in an apache server, I'm setting up a linux-vserver just for it
<blasenfisch> now ist the star on the 2 but the plus is on the 3
<SpookyET> Is anyone using moblock?
<scorpfromhell> solid_liq: Gallery would be my best bet ... but its only images
<tschaka> try to run your program anyway blasenfisch
<solid_liq> scorpfromhell, hmm ok, maybe that'll point me in the right direction tho to find links to others
<blasenfisch> it works only in a browser
<tschaka> ah
<wols> blasenfisch: do you use firefox?
<blasenfisch> http://nopaste.info/990885fe06.html
<blasenfisch> yes
<wols> blasenfisch: go to the url "about:plugins". which javaplugin is installed?
<destroyer> hi, does anyone know how to manually restrict/force a cursor size manually? or prevent the cursor from displaying proportionally to x server resolution? seems to only be effected by gtk applications including gnome and xfce.. the correct theme/size is displayed over non-gtk apps like firefox. thanks
<blasenfisch> http://nopaste.info/6eabf4ffaf.html
<Pici> wols: also have him check what `sudo update-alternatives --config java` says
<wols> Pici: someone already did.what is java7-icedtea btw?
<hwilde> can I make a local repo for all of the updates?
<scorpfromhell> hwilde:yes, with aptoncd
<Pici> wols: its a open replacement for java iirc
<hwilde> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<sinnlos> join #ubuntu-de
<hwilde> scorpfromhell, I want it on the network tho is it similar
<MrPockets> what was that website once more?
<scorpfromhell> hwilde:it is possible to setup local repositories, but I do not know the exact steps :(
<profanephobia> with launchpad
<zottty> Dear Friends. Please help me in an issue. I have a computer without a display, and I want to run firefox on it (to load a site with flash which plays music) is there anything like: export display=nowhere?
<LjL> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<profanephobia> you can set up a PPA through launchpad
<blasenfisch> ok i think nobody here can help me thank you
<MrPockets> !grub | MrPockets
<scorpfromhell> hwilde:aptoncd however allows you to create ISO files & you could take it to your target machine & ask it to upgrade from the ISO file even if the target does not have a CD Drive
<LjL> zottty: no, but you can install something like this
<LjL> !info xvfb > zottty
<hwilde> scorpfromhell, reeeeally.  now that is cool
<arjeboff> :)
<arjeboff> !grub > arjeboff
<scorpfromhell> hwilde:yes, but you would have to download the deb file for aptoncd & try to set it up on all the target machines
<soundray> zottty: a VNC server might be useful, too
<hobbit_> internet connection issues with 7.04
<hobbit_> using usb wg111
<hobbit_> ndiswrapper is installed and i can't get online
<ecovers> jo
<hwilde> scorpfromhell, I setup all the machines, i'm just looking for a way to do it without using the internet connection
<scorpfromhell> hwilde: I get your point ... its needed in the villages here too :)
<maverickAlex> anyone know of a program for linux that works like winSCP?
<askand> I have troubles with my wireless mouse..it moves very sluggish? Why can that be?
<soundray> maverickAlex: scp
<scorpfromhell> hwilde: setup Ubuntu, install aptoncd from the deb file
<maverickAlex> ya but with a gui
<soundray> maverickAlex: nautilus
<maverickAlex> doesn't have the compare remote and local dirs  feature (that i know of)
<scorpfromhell> hwilde: install all the required files on one Ubuntu with internet connection, create an ISO using aptoncd, transfer the ISO to the target machines, install from the ISOs
<arjeboff> did anyone here manage to get a "brother dcp-130c" usb printer/scanner to work with ubuntu?
<alan> hey guys, how can i change the darkness of the font when using mozilla? In ubuntu, the writing on the web pages are so light i can barely read them, how can i make them darker.
<soundray> maverickAlex: mount the remote location with sshfs, then you can use all the unix tools
<_nx> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, and sometimes all my shortcut keys work (things like CTRL-F4, ALT-F4), and sometimes they don't. Sometimes rebooting effects this. What could be wrong?
<Cherubael> alan: Some websites use background tags in their style to set the colour; you can't change it sometimes
<mike3> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'm so tiiieerrd.
<mike3> tierd
<arjeboff> _nx: what window manager you be using?
<Pici> !offtopic | mike3
<ubotu> mike3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scorpfromhell> mike3: tiered? how many?
<kbrosnan> alan: edit -> prefrences -> content -> fonts and colors -> advanced
<arjeboff> _nx: standard gnome desktop?
<arjeboff> ok f*** xchat. this client annoys the $/()/$/§)(" outta me.
<_nx> arjeboff, yes, defaults with 'normal' visual effects selected.
<Pici> !language | arjeboff
<ubotu> arjeboff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arjeboff> _nx: back in a second.
<wols> !irssi | arjeboff
<ubotu> arjeboff: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<arjeboff> _nx: are there any other things that also are not working when your keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore?
<arjeboff> wols: i just switched to irssi
<askand> I have troubles with my wireless mouse..it moves very sluggish? Why can that be?
<arjeboff> wols: hehe
<arjeboff> wols: i love irssi :)
<Draako> alguem pode me ajudar?algum brazuca aki?
<scorpfromhell> arjeboff: you could try chatzilla on firefox too ... am on it :)
<_nx> so anyways, default GUI with 'normal' effects.
<DM|> ok 'sudo passwd root' doesnt change my root password, am I missing something
<Draako> i need help,want play rmbv in my linux but i dunno how
<LjL> !root > DM|    (DM|, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> DM|: please don't set a root password. Ubuntu is designed to be administered with sudo
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: i just had to configure my local irssi here, i'm mostly in other chat networks so on the shells i use irssi it would be stupid to run 2 irssi's at the same user, also i didn't want to have a 3rd connection on my primary irssi client which already does ircnet and aim/icq/msn/yahoo/jabber for me
<Draako> SOMEONE CAN HELP ME?
<Draako> PLZ
<LjL> !caps | Draako
<ubotu> Draako: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: so i just took xchat to start things off but it's completely unusable and NOT userfriendly by all means in my oppinion.
<DM|> soundray Hmm 4 years and I never asked this question, sudo just pulls from your user password?
<devilsadvocate> is it possible t access the audio output of the computer, analyze it, maybe a fourier transform or something
<LjL> DM|, of course.
<scorpfromhell> arjeboff: I came back to IRC after more than 7 yrs today ... and I stuck with chatzilla :)
<arjeboff> _nx: well i'm using xfce and never had that problem...
<DM|> LjL its all clear now
<Draako> my english sux,but i would like to know how i can play files in RMVB in my linux
<LjL> devilsadvocate: output? i.e. what is produced by programs?
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: oh you should seriously try irssi.
<devilsadvocate> LjL, yes.. as in, what is coming out of the speakers as tany given time
<soundray> Draako: the problem may be that noone knows what RMVB is.
<scorpfromhell> arjeboff: wilco ... will do that right away, guess I would have to apt-get install it?
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: i REALLY love irssi a LOT.
<whyameye> devilsadvocate: you probably want to use a program like PureData or maybe Csound or SuperCollider. I'dstart with PureData and learn about JACK for easy routing of the audio
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: apt-get install irssi
<DM|> LjL so how do i get rid of the root login to disable
<godzirra> Ok, has anyone else had any problems in gutsy where your wireless network just suddenly stops working, and you can't reboot or do anything at all?  I have to hard power the machine down then bring it back up.  When the network dies, I can't run iwconfig from a command line window or anything... it just hangs.
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: if you got questions, feel free to ask me...
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: there're also ways to get your IM into irssi
<Draako> exist AVI,MKV,MP3 and RMVB
<LjL> DM|: sudo passwd -l root
<DM|> awesome thanks
<LjL> !real > Draako    (Draako, see the private message from Ubotu)
<_nx> arjeboff, I use Ubuntu because generally everything just works. It's worth a lot not to have hassle and roadblocks with every thing I try to do. I imagine that switching my desktop environment is just going to take me further away from 'just works'.
<scorpfromhell> arjeboff: can I chat from behind a corporate proxy in irssi?
<whyameye> godzirra: I yes I had this problem in dapper and I had other wifi problems in Gutsy. I switched to wicd instead of Network Manager.
<kumar> guys
<kumar> hi
<blasenfisch> it doesn
<blasenfisch> work bye
<kumar> can u please help me in the installation of lamp
<scorpfromhell> kumar: on desktop 7.04?
<arjeboff> _nx: i don't think so, but however i do not want you to change your desktop environment.... did you just try opening the gnome control center to kinda reinitialize that piece of software that manages they keyboardshortcuts?
<scorpfromhell> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arjeboff> _nx: you could also have a look what exactly does those shortcuts jobs i think
<askand> What is the difference between totem-gstreamer and totem-xine? Which one is to prefer?
<soundray> blasenfisch: what's the problem?
<kumar> scorprfromhell: no
<Pici> askand: They are just different backends for totem.
<bruenig> one uses gstreamer and one usex xine
<kumar> scorprfromhell: i am in 7.10
<arjeboff> _nx: by using a blank gnome session, starting the windowmanager it uses (compiz, metacity) or whatever does the job and have a look if the process dies when this happens
<scorpfromhell> !lamp > kumar
<arjeboff> _nx: it's a strange problem tho, never heard of something like this
<Illuvatar> r
<Illuvatar> re
<_nx> I'm not familiar with the gnome control center. Is it something I need to install?
<zottty> LjL:  Thank you. It was the perfect answer.
<arjeboff> _nx: should be just there
<Illuvatar> is smarter here
<kumar> scorprfromhell: i have installed all the things in fact
<arjeboff> _nx: open a terminal and do "gnome-control-center"
<scorpfromhell> !irssi > scorpfromhell
<Illuvatar> je vais manger et je re
<kumar> scorprfromhell: but the apache-php module is not proper
<_nx> got it
<maxsoft2> hi all. I'm looking for a UPS software. do you know a good one for ubuntu? thank you.
<LjL> !info fische | devilsadvocate
<kumar> scorprfromhell: so i am unable to use php
<askand> Pici: Backends..ok..what do you think is the best?
<ubotu> devilsadvocate: fische: Stand-alone sound visualisation for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0~alpha3-2 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<kumar> scorprfromhell: what do i do
<Anveo> Is there anyway I can get my terminal fonts anti-aliased in VNC? All the gnome window manager fonts seem to be fine
<_nx> so you want me to watch a process to see if it dies, when exactly?
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: oh i'm using irssi since many many years now and i gotta admit i really love it.
<scorpfromhell> kumar: did you update && upgrade?
<kumar> scorprfromhell: yes i did
<Pici> askand: There isnt really a 'best'.
<scorpfromhell> kumar: what's the issue?
<kumar> scorprfromhell: i wrote a simple script just to test
<askand> Pici: aha..what would you recommend a newbie to chose?
<scorpfromhell> kumar: did you try out a test php page with just phpinfo?
<Pici> askand: gstreamer is fine.  Where are you getting a choice btw?
<kumar> scorprfromhell: but it is not working as it is not at all detecting php
<kumar> scorprfromhell: yes did
<kumar> scorprfromhell: it is not working
<scorpfromhell> kumar: is your apache config alright?
<kumar> scorprfromhell: yes
<scorpfromhell> kumar: did it ever work? meaning, did it break after any upgrade?
<octopus> can anybody help me with iptables
<kumar> scorprfromhell: no
<_nx> arjeboff, I'm not clear on what you want me to do. I'm not sure how to start a blank gnome session.
<kumar> scorprfromhell: php never worked
<balzac> hello
<askand> Pici: There was an error with totem so I wanted to do a reinstall...and there was two variants in synaptic
<balzac> I used the tasksel feature to install my LAMP Server
<Pici> askand: ah. Okay :), gstreamer should be fine.
<soundray> octopus: no one knows if they can, unless you say what the issue is.
<balzac> now it says 100% on the progress bar, but it doesn't revert back to a menu
<fysffa> hello there, i've just installed kde-core and kdebase and some other kde related packages and i want to switch to kde from gnome, after i instelled the packages i did a reboot but it got me in the gnome manager again , does someonne know what should i modify to get me the logon screen where i type my user/pass and where i can also select the session (GUI manager) ?
<younggrr> when trying to unpack a tar.bz2 file I get the error "Cannot utime: Operation not permitted"  Why might this be?
<scorpfromhell> kumar: could be some issue with apapche/php config or something wrong in the extensions
<balzac> does tasksel installation end like that?
<kumar> scorprfromhell: ok but what could be wrong
<nedim> hi there :D
<soundray> balzac: how long have you waited?
<nedim> i need some help:D
<balzac> It still says "Installing packages" and under that, it says "Installed php5-mysql" and the progress bar says 100%
<balzac> a few minutes now, soundray
<Pici> fysffa: first of all, the recommended install method for KDE is to install the kubuntu-desktop package.  Secondly, the normal gdm should have a 'sessions' button (I think) which lets you choose KDE.
<octopus> whats the link for poste code?
<ajehuk> /whois ajehuk
<LjL> fysffa, you can run a KDE session fine from inside your GNOME login manager (which is called GDM), just select it from the Options menu
<soundray> balzac: does Ctrl-L do anything (redraws the screen normally)
<soundray> ?
<LjL> fysffa: if you prefer to just use the KDE login manager (KDM), you can run « sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm » (KDM also will still allow you to launch a GNOME session)
<balzac> no,
<soundray> !pastebin | octopus
<ubotu> octopus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<balzac> does nothing
<octopus> thx
<soundray> balzac: Ctrl-G ?
<balzac> nothing
<]Spectre[> hello
<scorpfromhell> kumar: can you put ur config file contents into pastebin?
<soundray> balzac: in that case, you should Ctrl-C it and run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install'
<kumar> scorprfromhell: the apache configuration file?
<fysffa> LjL: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm should get me KDE as the default GUI manager ?
<balzac> crap
<scorpfromhell> kumar: both apache & php
<Pici> fysffa: it'll give you a choice to switch between
<soundray> balzac: don't please
<kumar> scorprfromhell: ok
<balzac> soundray, i just did that
<LjL> fysffa: no, it will give you KDM as the default *login* manager. it just changes the default login screen handling program.
<balzac> i've added and removed all these packages half a dozen times now
<cherva> I've installed sendmail on standart LAMP server but when I try to send a mail from a web page I've made the message is send very slowly (when i press "send" I have to wait for about 30sec to send my mail ) is this normal and if it is not how to fix it ?
<balzac> i don't know if tasksel is ready for prime time
<LjL> fysffa: to choose whether you want to use a GNOME or a KDE session, as i said, you select that from the options menu in either KDM or GDM, whichever you're using
<RoRza> Hi can anyone tell me why my u buntu screen is dark ?
<soundray> balzac: if there were errors, repeat the 'apt-get -f install' and put it on the pastebin please
<soundray> balzac: tasksel is ancient
<RoRza> Hi can anyone tell me why my u buntu screen is dark ?
<balzac> ok
<RoRza> ?
<Pici> !repeat | RoRza
<ubotu> RoRza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> RoRza: try turning the monitor's brightness knob=
<balzac> which log do i check for errors?
 * bastid_raZor burps
<fysffa> LjL: the thing is that i don't get to select the sessin , it just boost me into gnome without even asking for my user/pass
<fysffa> *session
<balzac> last time i had errors, synaptic wouldn't run, so i did what you said
<RoRza> LJl . . . .  how ? where
<soundray> balzac: apt-get -f install logs all interesting output to stdout/stderr (in the terminal)
<balzac> ok
<Pici> fysffa: This is an install, right? you arent on the LiveCD?
<Tyronep> Hi my ccsm options are blocked why?
<LjL> RoRza: that would depend on your monitor
<fysffa> Pici: yes, this is an install
<Marfi> I want to convert all of my m4a and mp3's to ogg vorbis. what is the best program to do this? i have a large playlist, and would prefer it to not be a script. =)
<bastid_raZor> Pici:: you're a God amoungst mortals
<LjL> fysffa: it doesn't ask for user/pass? that's not entirely normal.
<nedim> can any of you halp me; the problem is GNOME; i can not login into it; but gnome failsafe works fine?
<Pici> fysffa: How did you install gnome?
<arjeboff> Marfi: first of all, it doesnt make sense
<mattwalston> Anyone know why tftpd and dhcp refuse to work with an init script a
<Marfi> Pici, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Linuturk> I need help with a somewhat advanced topic. I need to take a grouping of keysyms and remap them to new keycodes. Can anyone help me?
<mattwalston> Anyone know why tftpd and dhcp refuse to work with an init script in amd64 gutsy
<fysffa> Pici: but it's not mine :), i'm just trying to help one of my friends ..so i don't know how exactly it was installed :)
<kahrytan> Tyronep➲  is it installed?
<Pici> Marfi: Sorry, I wasn't asking you.
<LimCore_> ➲ ?
<Tyronep> kahrytan, yes i can go in it but the options are all blocked
<kahrytan> LimCore_➲  yes it's an arrow
<Marfi> Pici, just trying to help
<Pici> Marfi: I was asking someone how they installed gnome, I'm familiar with the proper way :)
<Marfi> arjeboff, im trying to compress it all. basically, im trying to clean up my computer
<LjL> fysffa, perhaps your friend set GDM up so that no user/pass is asked by default, i'm not sure how that's done and undone though.
<Marfi> Pici, np. =)
<BarryToeman> Marfi: soundconverter or nautilus-script-audio-convert
<tweety2> hi
<fysffa> Ljl ,Pici : will apt-get install kubuntu-desktop get me there? i mean if i boot will it get me into KDE ?
<LjL> fysffa, *no*.
<kahrytan> fysffa➲  more like add a kde session
<arjeboff> Marfi: well it would mean a giant loss in quality which you don't want. also, you would have to ensure that noone else gets those oggs afterwards. transcodes are bad.
<Pici> LjL: I thought it replaced GDM with KDM..
<Pici> or was that xubuntu-desktop?
<destroyer> hi, does anyone know why gtk would ignore a cursor theme/size setting? when non-gtk apps such as Firefox and Amarok display the proper cursors?
<balzac> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47850/
<soundray> Pici: neither
<LjL> Pici: it doesn't, KDM and GDM don't conflict, you can have both installed, and you select which one you prefer to use *manually* with dpkg-reconfigure
<Tyronep> Hi my ccsm options are all locked what can i do?
<Marfi> arjeboff, from what i understand, its the complete opposite
<Pici> LjL: No, I know they don't conflict.
<crdlb> Tyronep: Preferences>Plugin List>Autosort
<arjeboff> Marfi: you can't polish a turd, the result will never be better than the source is you use to feed it.
<soundray> balzac: is that all the output from sudo apt-get -f install?
<balzac> sorry, i just updated it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47851/
<LjL> well Pici the simple fact of installing kubuntu-desktop doesn't change the default display manager
<Tyronep> crdlb, thank you :)
<soundray> balzac: your installation has succeeded.
<Marfi> arjeboff, i know that. but can you tell me how to burn .m4a's as an audio track without converting them first?  =)
<rubax> Hi peeps
<balzac> ok, I just needed that confirmation. thanks.
<knoppix> hi
<arjeboff> Marfi: without converting them first is only possible if you use a normal data filesystem on the cd and not an audio cd.
<balzac> I wasn't sure because I've seen a lot of things that don't end with a progress indicator at 100%. Usually there's a message at the end and perhaps an ok button.
<rubax> Will a ubuntu-based mail server work with blackberries?
<Marfi> arjeboff, i need to be able to burn them to cd's as audio
<balzac> or perhaps it would be expected to go back to the tasksel interface or the terminal
<soundray> balzac: it's hard to tell what happened, but apparently it was just a hiccup.
<scorpfromhell> rubax: you could try to make it work via funambol
<DM|> sudo cp FILE /PATH says omitting dir, but does not copy the file
<knoppix> What can I do, if my hdd isn't recognized by the bios ? (I already checked, that slave is set and correct)
<arjeboff> Marfi: well in order to be able to do that the burning application needs to decompress the m4a files.
<zzats> rubax: if blackberries support standard protocols such as imap/pop3, you will have no problems what so ever
<Tyronep> and does anyone know how to configure xinetd to work with pop3 servers my evolution is not working anymore since i changed from inetd to xinetd
<balzac> ok, thanks for your help soundray
<soundray> DM|: are you sure that FILE is a file?
<DM|> its a folder yes
<rubax> We are trying to migrate from a sun pc (someone put windows on it?!), so far so good. Our business will be migrating completely to linux soon
<rubax> thanks for your responses
<soundray> DM|: do you know what the difference is between a file and a folder/directory?
<arjeboff> we have joy we have fun we run windows on a sun *sings*
<DM|> soundray ok dumb question, when copying a file i just use the name, when copying a directory i have to use /folder ?
<buggeredfstab> I am using the MySQL Query Browser, and for some reason, it will not return results that are correct for the query.
<kahrytan> LjL➲  i know keep logs of xchat
<kahrytan> *now
<soundray> DM|: no
<DM|> soundray yes, I usually use nautilus for file management so..
<LjL> kahrytan: and?
<Tyronep> does anyone know how to configure xinetd to work with pop3 servers? my evolution is not working anymore since i changed from inetd to xinetd
<octopus> hello. my problem is to route more notebooks over vpn to diffrent routers, from that they should go to internet => all notebooks should have an diffrent internet ip ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47854/
<soundray> DM|: I think you're confusing several things here, and I'm not sure how best to clear things up for you.
<DM|> soundray heres what im doing.  maybe this will help both of us "dmserver@dmserver:/media/sda1/home/dm2/vmware$ sudo cp vm /home/dmserver/vmware"
<fizzle> hey all, i'm having some trouble with the firefox process, it seems i cant kill it so i can start a new instance of it, i just keep getting the same error, but the process wont die lol
<soundray> DM|: is /home/dmserver/vmware a directory?
<Pici> fizzle: try killall firefox-bin
<DM|> yes
<DM|> soundray yes
<genii> fizzle: sudo kill `ps ax|grep firefox|cut -b1-6`
<Pici> DM|: you shouldnt have to use sudo for that...
<Pici> DM|: unless, of course, if your user can't read that directory.
<scorpfromhell> I have multiple m/c with edubuntu in ws mode ... how can I administer them all via a single Edubuntu LTSP admin?
<julius> Hello
<DM|> Pici force of habit when accessing another harddrive assigned to another user "dm2" accessing from dmserver
<octopus> can anybody helb me by my iptables problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47854/
<soundray> DM|: and is /media/sda1/home/dm2/vmware/vm a directory, too?
<LJ_> julius, owdi
<DM|> soundray yep
<julius> I've got a big problem. A friend gave me his usb key and I format it but now it works only on GNU/Linux :( Can you help me please ?
<fizzle> Pici and genii: neither of those worked, FF still wont open a new window, the funny thing is system monitor doesnt show anything running that's firefox related
<holmss> I have shutdown.sh file (shutdown -h now), how to make a schrout to this file and what kind of permissions i need to shut down computer without any confirmation?
<scorpfromhell> julius: reformat it in NTFS or FAT format
<Tyronep> julius, format it again with NTFSor FAT format
<Pici> fizzle: does firefox give you an error when you try to start?
<LJ_> julius, you need to format it as fat32, think its mtools package you need
<julius> that's what I did... with gparted
<Areli1> Does anyone know if the Custom Player feature in YouTube indeed has a limit of 46 video's? the video's i added further didn't show up in the player. And does anyone know how i can bypass it? example (and the thing i use it for) here: http://robinlinth.weebly.com/muziek.html
<aaron> good after noon all
<soundray> DM|: then you should 'cp -a vm /home/dmserver/vmware' to copy the directory while preserving the file attributes
<Pici> Areli1: offtopic
<fizzle> Pici: yeah, says to kill the process or reboot to start a new window, but i tried rebooting and i just get the same error even after that
<nedim> I have a problem with GNOME, can not login! Failsafe works but GNOME not, just stajs on the orange screen and then returns to login! NEED HELP please :D
<soundray> !cli > DM|, this is a useful factoid (private message)
<Areli1> Pici: Already asked there. Nobody knows.
<Pici> Areli1: Its not on topic for this channel.
<firefly2442> Is there anyway to write a script to automatically login to a webpage with wget/curl or something?
<DM|> soundray now those files are owned by another user, will the flag -a be harmful since im "migrating" my server from desktop edition to server edition
<Pici> fizzle: Does the output of `ps aux | grep firefox` reveal anything?
<scorpfromhell> firefly2442: it is possible using PHP code, if you want this in your PHP applications
<scorpfromhell> firefly2442: if you want it in firefox, try selenium or some other extension that creates macros of your actions
<DM|> soundray in other words, different users, different hard drives etc
<firefly2442> scorpfromhell: sure I guess that would work, I could just juse the cli of php
<soundray> DM|: no, the -a flag preserves ownerships if you use sudo (as you originally planned)
<fizzle> Pici: yeah a line of numbers and some text
<DM|> soundray ah i see
<aaron> I need some help with samba and NFS.
<aaron> please
<LimCore_> wtf is npview.bin >
<Pici> fizzle: a line that just says 'grep firefox' at the end? or more than one line?
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DM|> soundray no sudo = no ownership preserved , just  a staight copy paste?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell aaron about nfs | aaron see priv msg from ubotu
<fizzle> Pici: just 1 with grep firefox at the end
<soundray> DM|: no, it's not that easy unfortunately
<Pici> fizzle: I dont know what to tell you then.
<Pici> fizzle: actually..
<Pici> fizzle: can you pastebin the entire output of `ps aux`?
<Pici> !paste | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<firefly2442> scorpfromhell: do you know what PHP functions would be useful?
<DM|> soundray ok, a simple chown should clear it up if i have permission problems then , unless im incorrect
<holmss> I have shutdown.sh file (shutdown -h now), how to make a schrout to this file and what kind of permissions i need to shut down computer without any confirmation?
<fizzle> Pici: lol my problem is that firefox wont open in the first place
<skyfalcon866> where do i report a bug if i find a bug in a file system?
<scorpfromhell> firefly2442: I personally haven't used it ... but CURL functions in PHP should be of help ... check out the official PHP documentation on CURL
<soundray> DM|: if you cp -a without sudo, cp will preserve as much as it can, except the file owner, which will always be the user.
<firefly2442> mkay thanks
<DM|> fizzle has firefox crashed ?
<DM|> soundray awesome, thanks
<soundray> DM|: a simple sudo chown
<ompaul> skyfalcon866, if you think you have a bug, try launchpad.net
<fulhack> Hey guys.. I want some light weight desklets.. weather, notes, etc etc.. Any ideas? gDesklets seem very unstable?
<scorpfromhell> firefly2442: one of my team mates used it just last week
<Pici> fizzle: then install the program pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit), then run `ps aux | pastebinit)
<nedim> I have a problem with GNOME, can not login! Failsafe works but GNOME not, just stajs on the orange screen and then returns to login! NEED HELP please :D
<drew_chicago> can I get some help adding us holidays to evolution calendar?
<Pici> fizzle: without the paren at the end.
<Pici> !bugs > skyfalcon866 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<skyfalcon866> even if it is a file system bug?
<Tyronep> fulhack, I use AWN if it helps you
<DM|> nedim have you installed any new packages lately?
<soundray> nedim: run 'df -h'. Are any of your partitions full?
<ompaul> skyfalcon866, why not, it should be fixed
<fizzle> Pici: ok it gave me a web address...
<Pici> fizzle: can I have that address?
<fizzle> Pici: http://paste.stgraber.org/
<fulhack> Tyronep, Avant window nav?
<nedim> yes i have had some problems with graphic drivers before this
<Pici> fizzle: nothing after that?
<genii> fizzle: rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/.parentlock
<fizzle> Pici: nope
<Tyronep> fulhack, yes
<manuel_> hola
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/usr/bin$ gdb gnome-search-tool 2>&1 | tee gdb-<program>.txt; bash: program: No such file or directory". Where is my error?
<fizzle> genii: no dice
<Pici> bullgard4: <program> is not valid syntax, replace that with a real program name or something.
<]Spectre[> nedim,the fastest way is to do a backup and reinstall ubuntu
<DM|> fizzle when you click firefox nothing happens? no window no nothing?
<fulhack> Tyronep, This looks sweet. Is it heavy to run?
<fizzle> Dm| and Pici: the firefox process did say "Zombie" before, but now it's off the list entirely....
<Pici> bullgard4: <text> denotes that you need to fill that with your own text without the brackets.
<soundray> bullgard4: < and > have a special meaning. Omit or escape them.
<fizzle> Dm| , and error saying that to open a new window i need to end the process
<DM|> fizzle 'sudo killall firefox firefox-bin
<Tyronep> fulhack, you can configure it too be very light
<DM|> fizzle then try
<Tyronep> fulhack, it is easy to use too
<LimCore> how to rip a CD to .ogg's
<wols> LimCore: grip
<fulhack> Tyronep, Awesome, thanks a bunch!
<LimCore> wols: and loseless?  what format is loseless and good compression, flac?
<ompaul> LimCore, use soundjuicer on the music menu
<bullgard4> Pici, soundray: Yes indeed. Thank you.
<fizzle> Dm|, nothing
<ompaul> LimCore, and it also does flac
<wols> LimCore: yes
<DM|> fizzle post the output of 'firefox %u' in a terminal
<RaZbOjNi4Ka> zdr
<fizzle> DM| i just get that same error
<ompaul> LimCore, lossless indicates different file sizes to ogg which is lossy by a fair amount
<aaron> how do i verify the ports are open for samba? is there a port manager in fiesty ubuntu?
<DM|> fizzle the same error ps aux | pastebinit ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ompaul> aaron, it you start the process it opens the ports
<LimCore> ompaul: you don't say
<PodMan99a> hey all ... using SSH (have no local screen or keyboard access), can i install Xen?
<fysffa> how can i see a list with installed packages on my system ? i tried dpkg -l but it list some packages that are not installed in my system ...at least that's what apt-get says when i try to remove those packages
<fizzle> DM| the one that says i need to end the process
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<fizzle> DM| nothing comes out in terminal the error is a GUI pop-up
<DM|> fizzle aye. run these in order
<DM|> fizzle "killall firefox"
<PodMan99a> hey all ... using SSH (have no local screen or keyboard access), can i install Xen? ... SORRY am using Dapper .......
<DM|> fizzle "kilall firefox-bin"
<KyE> is there a torpack for ubuntu?
<leg1> ompaul,got 1
<Tyronep> fysffa, Synaptic doesn't show them?
<kahrytan> KyE➲  torpack?
<fysffa> Tyronep: what's Synaptic ?
<xTheGoat121x> Hi everyone.
<Odd-rationale> I remember reading somewhere that OpenOffice can open Office 2007 files (docx). Is this true and where can I get more info?
<wols> KyE: there is tor
<fysffa> Tyronep:  apt-cache show Synaptic
<fysffa> W: Unable to locate package Synaptic
<Tyronep> fysffa, go to system administration , Synaptic
<fizzle> DM|, it says "no process killed" each time
<DM|> !pastebin | fizzle, post the output of "top" in a terminal here, (private message)
<ubotu> fizzle, post the output of "top" in a terminal here, (private message): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> leg1, ?
<fysffa> Tyronep: i don't have GUI acces on the machine
<fysffa> Tyronep: is there a CLI tool i can use ?
<godzirra> Anyone have experience with bluetooth syncing palms?
<Tyronep> fysffa, gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<leg1> jus a wrd not fone fill in
<KyE> vols, tor? where can i get this?
<DM|> fizzle then give me that link you paste
<wols> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2.17-1 (gutsy), package size 945 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<wols> KyE: there
<LimCore> does FLAC support mp3 like tags?
<Johnson> hey, my screen resolution got all messed up a few days ago when i was trying to use another monitor iwth my laptop. Now it says htere are two screen 1's and my resolution is about 800x600. how can i delete the first screen 1
<Odd-rationale> LimCore: Yes.
<KyE> wols, thank you!
<xTheGoat121x> So I've got a problem with my volume pop-up... the colors are messed up so I can't tell where the volume level is... anyone know where the setting is to change that?
<DM|> fizzle you there?
<fizzle> DM| i cant get to pastebin, no firefox
<KyE> wols, how to i run it>
<DM|> fizzle figured you would of had two browsers,  you use KDE by chance?
<wols> fizzle: 20:49 <dpkg> [pastewithoutx] you can install gpm, which gives you familiar mouse functionality from the console ; or upload a file to http://pastebin.ca/upload.php; or: apt-get install w3m ; w3m http://channels.debian.net/paste ; hit enter on the Big Box, it will open /usr/bin/editor where you can insert the file, then save ; then hit enter on the submit button in w3m, or the
<wols>              "screen" utility also provides keyboard driven copy/paste
<wols> KyE: /usr/share/doc/tor
<lonejack> regarding general question on VNC use for remote control can somebody halp me ?
<wols> lonejack: never ask to ask, just ask
<fysffa> Tyronep : i'm connected to the machine via ssh, as i understand synaptic is a GUI tool, i don't think i can use synaptic
<fizzle> Dm| no
<DM|> wols thats a bit complicated atm im just trying to get him working for a sec
<lonejack> wols, thank you.
<fizzle> DM| should i just install epiphany real quick
<wols> fysffa: aptitude, apt-get
<Tyronep> fysffa, i am sorry i can not help you try asking again
<DM|> fizzle ok , hit alt control backspace, log back into your account, and try firefox again, then come back in here and let me know
<wols> fysffa: dpkg -l |grep ^ii  and you will see installled packages
<lonejack> My problem: I've to give a person a system linux, but unfortunately is a begginner on linux. So, I would like to give him a Linux system
<PodMan99a> hey all ... using SSH (have no local screen or keyboard access), can i install Xen? ... SORRY am using Dapper .......
<acofis> ns register <afrothunda>
<lonejack> equipped whit ubuntu+vnc
<wols> PodMan99a: afaik xen isn't in dapper
<PodMan99a> wols: if i run apt-get dist-ugrade could i go up to another and then install?
<lonejack> can I copntrol that system remotely and access the system as admin(I'll have the permission)? Alos if He doesn't log in?
<wols> PodMan99a: you need to upgrade to edgy, then feisty, then you could.
<arjeboff> scorpfromhell: did you try irssi?
<tech__> i got ubuntu server 7. i try to load the GUI and i get a display error "can't determin DISPLAY" what is that about?
<wols> lonejack: use ssh
<profanephobia> lonejack, you could set up SSH access if thats ok with your friend
<fizzle> Dm|  no dice, still getting an error :-\
<PodMan99a> k will try... THANKS!! xx
<fysffa> wols: thanks, i tried dpkg also, but is show some packages which apt-get says that are not installed : root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -l |grep kdebase-bin
<lonejack> He'll agree
<fysffa> rc  kdebase-bin                                4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2                          core binaries for the KDE base module
<DM|> fizzle can you type the error to me
<fysffa> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get remove kdebase-bin
<fysffa> Reading package lists... Done
<fysffa> Building dependency tree
<fysffa> Reading state information... Done
<arjeboff> \o/
<fysffa> Package kdebase-bin is not installed, so not removed
<fysffa> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 98 not upgraded.
<lonejack> Thank you guys!!!
<wols> fysffa: that was removed but the config files weren't purged
<fysffa> root@ubuntu:~#
<profanephobia> lonejack, just make urself an account.. if you need admin rights use sudo
<wols> !paste | fysffa
<ubotu> fysffa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<steve_b> Hey - I want to configure my computer so that when I start with Gnome I have 2 monitors, but when I start with xfce I only have 1.  How do I acheive this?
<fysffa> wols:  sorry about the flood , didn't mean it :(
<PodMan99a> wols: can i upgrade that via command line??
<artyom> ?
<wols> PodMan99a: yes
<fizzle> DM|: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<wols> !upgrade | PodMan99a
<ubotu> PodMan99a: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fysffa> wols: so after apt-get remove i should also do apt-get purge $package-name ?
<dinesh86> cc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': No such file or directory is the prob !
<DM|> fizzle ok do you see anything that has to do with firefox when you type "top" in a terminal
<wols> fysffa: you can purge directly too. no need to run apt two times
<wols> fizzle: sudo ps aux |grep firefox
<steve_b> can anyone help me or point me in the right direction?  I want to have my different window managers set up with different display configurations
<fizzle> DM|: no
<fysffa> wols: when i do purge i get the earlyer msg : Package kdebase-bin is not installed, so not removed
<DM|> fizzle gnomefiles.org
<steve_b> I don't really know what to search for to find help and am having no luck at the moment...
<DM|> fizzle oops
<tech__> anyone have a problem with their gw not showing up
<DM|> fizzle put this into a terminal ' rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/.parentlock'
<fizzle> wols: returns one line of numbers and stuff with "grep firefox" at the end
<dinesh86> i have a prob with cc !
<dinesh86> cc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': No such file or directory
<genii> steve_b: What login manager do you normally use?gdm kdm etc
<steve_b> genii I'm not sure - he default Ubuntu one
<fizzle> DM| "No such file or directory"
<genii> so gdm
<DM|> fizzle are you using swiftfox or iceweasel?
<steve_b> hello
<dinesh86> i got a prob !
<fizzle> DM|: no, but i am using 32bit FF on 64bit system, but that shouldnt really make a difference right?
<genii> steve_b: And what window managers are you using? gnome/kde/xfce/fluxbox/etc
<fizzle> DM| i mean, it should still be dead, process name are the same
<steve_b> genii sorry I got disconnected
<DM|> fizzle i havent heard that it has, reboot your computer and let me know if that works..
<profanephobia> fizzle, do alt+f2 then type gnome-system-monitor... go to process and kill FF there
<acofis> hello all
<steve_b> genii I want to make gnome start with 2 monitors and compuiz, but make xfce start with only one monitor
<wols> dinesh86: install build-essnetial
<acofis> I am having an issue with connecting to the internet. whenever i click on the wireless manager and try to manually connect to a new wireless in the area the wireless manager dissapears and wont come back.
<steve_b> I tried logging into xfce and disabling the other monitor but it disabled it for gnome too
<PodMan99a> wols: how can i upgrade through command line.... it recomends update-manager .... however that requires X and i only have SSH
<acofis> but i have no problem connecting to the network i already have set up
<acofis> i just can't change it
<wols> PodMan99a: via apt-get dist-upgrade
<PodMan99a> ah cool
<wartorn> Anyone know how to get a broadcom card to work? installed it with ndiswrapper, worked fine, reboote, then didnt work anymore. its a 4320. Cant connect manually, nor see any accesspoints
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<super-6-1> hello i have a problem with apperance. I change it to custom but it goes to normal by its self
<fizzle> DM| nope, still the error
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<DM|> fizzle oh my
<profanephobia> wartorn, is ndiswrapper module starting at boot?
<wartorn> Jack_Sparrow: ive tried it, believe me
<Jack_Sparrow> wartorn: bcm43xx should be no problem.. YOu running Gutsy?
<wartorn> gutsy, yeah
<wols> fizzle: there is a firefox lockfile somewhere most probably
<DM|> fizzle you did a full reboot?
<muuluu> hi all
<wartorn> ndiswrapper starts at boot just fne
<fizzle> DM| yep full reboot
<wartorn> tried modprobing it aswell, same stuff
<macd> wartorn, well your broadcom should work without ndiswrapper, did you try the method which uses the firmware install?
<muuluu> need help
<fizzle> wols: is there a way to find it or....
<wols> fizzle: find ~ -name *lock*
<Jack_Sparrow> wartorn: I thought the link said to use fwctuuer and not ndiswrapper
<wartorn> yes, i tried that (removed ndiswrapper), stil nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> cutter
<macd> Jack_Sparrow, it does ;)
<wols> fizzle: maybe
<muuluu> include command not found help
<muuluu> how to install commands
<profanephobia> wartorn, have you tried installing with the restricted drivers manager.. it will download the firmware too
<wartorn> yes, done that
<profanephobia> oh lag
<wols> muuluu: synaptic
<steve_b> does anyone know how to make my different window managers (xfce, gnome ect) use different display settings?
<wartorn> still nothing, the card shows up, lets me "connect" manually only, but it does not work
<DM|> fizzle hmm like someone else had suggested, hit alt F2 and type in "gnome-system-monitor" and search for anything that says mozilla or firefox and let me know
<macd> wartorn, what doesnt work when you use the restricted drivers?
<wols> steve_b: amount of screens is a xorg.conf setting
<fizzle> wols: returns some stuff with firefox but it's all extension stuff about blocklists
<profanephobia> muuluu, what command?
<brunoskrebs> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> wartorn: I have setup several of those and never a problem...  you didnt try any of those horrid scripts like automatix or envy did you.
<seww> I need to change permission on my quake3 folder. What is the commands?
<wartorn> it wont see any accesspoints, nor can i connect manually
<brunoskrebs> does anyone have ever used curlftpfs??
<wartorn> no, i did not
<steve_b> wols how do I make it so that I can choose a different session at start up and have a different amount of monitors?
<wols> seww: man chmod
<seww> wols, thanks
<fizzle> DM| nothing their, even with all processes showing
<wols> steve_b: change your xorg.conf
<fizzle> *there
<profanephobia> !anyone > brunoskrebs  (See message from ubotu)
<muuluu> include command not found?
<DM|> fizzle do you have firefox start when you boot your computer?
<acofis> does anyone know what would cause my wireless manager to go MIA whenever i try to manually connect to a new network?
<super-6-1> can anyone tell me why my Visual effect changes itself from custom to normal?
<wols> muuluu: what are you trying to do and what is the error?
<fizzle> DM| no it's not in my sessions
<steve_b> wols /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<wartorn> Jack_Sparrow: its just weird that it worked once with ndiswrapper
<muuluu> i was trying to install lamp server
<Jack_Sparrow> wartorn: You did this.. right..   sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<profanephobia> acofis, try starting nm-applet in terminal and watch for errors
<wols> steve_b: yes
<DM|> fizzle im at a loss, i think something is corrupted
<muuluu> command is include
<DM|> fizzle I hate to suggest this because you'll lose all your settings,.. but this might solve it "sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge"
<fizzle> DM| hmm let me try something
<wols> muuluu: with what exact command and what was the full output of the command. pastebin it all
<wols> !paste | muuluu
<profanephobia> muuluu, what are you trying to do with this command
<wols> profanephobia: install LAMP
<muuluu> bash include: command not found
<ubotu> muuluu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<steve_b> wols I don't get what I'm supposed to be editting!
<wartorn> Jack_Sparrow: it does that automatically when i use the restricted manager
<profanephobia> fizzle, have you tried removing FF then reinstall?
<gspr> A question about package versioning (in PPAs in particular): Say I take a Debian package foo-1.2.3-1 and make a slight modification to the source. Should I call it foo-1.2.3-1-ubuntu1~ppa1? Or foo-1.2.3-1~ppa1? Or neither? I know it doesn't matter, but I'd like to follow the proper conventions.
<wols> muuluu: I want the FULL commandline you typed and the FULL resulting output in a pastebin
<DM|> profenephobia thats where im leading him next RE:fizzle
<muuluu> ok
<fizzle> DM| ok i backed up my bookmarks and stuff let me try that and let you know
<DM|> fizzle ok,
<profanephobia> DM|, use purge
<Jack_Sparrow> wartorn: I assume you dont get any errors?
<DM|> profanephobia i told him to, read what i said
<wartorn> Jack_Sparrow: i do not :/
<profanephobia> DM|, oh i dont see it.. nm then
<DM|> : )
<wartorn> it says wireless networks etc in the manager, but they dont show up
<steve_b> wols, I only want the changes to apply to some sessions - not all.  As far as I can see the setting in xorg.conf apply to all window managers
<kaukse> Hi all ! I'm having issues scripting with file names containing spaces. For example if I run FILENAME="a file with spaces"; some_command "$FILENAME";, some_command will still think it got 4 parameters. Anybody knows how to solve that ?
<wartorn> its in roaming mode
<DM|> fizzle once thats done "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<kbrooks> gspr, #launchpad
<muuluu> include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.comf
<acofis> profanephobia: does nm-applet take a long time to run because when i ran it in terminal the cursor just jumped down a line and blinked like nothing happened
<muuluu> and bash: include: command not found
<Ubu> h
<profanephobia> acofis, its running... now try to connect to a network
<Ubu> how to install http://www.irssi.org/ in ubuntu ?
<fizzle> DM| ok on uninstalling i got something weird, maybe i've just never noticed it before, terminal says "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" ?
<wols> Ubu: irssi is packaged for ubuntu. apt-get install it
<DM|> fizzle dont worry about that, its normal
<Ubu> I tried the instructions from http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#source but it didn't appear anywhere in Applications
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/$ gdb gnome-search-tool 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-gnome-search-tool.txt" obtains http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/20133/ but the file is not closed. Why?
<fizzle> DM| ok re-installing
<wols> Ubu: no need. it already is in ubuntu
<kazol_> I've been having problems with the X-server crashing erratically (displaying the logon screen after) and I think the problem is attributed to compiz.
<Ubu> wols: thanks.  apt-get install irssi  ?
<wols> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<pike_> kazol_: that seems likely
<wartorn> Jack_Sparrow: anything else i can do? this is just weird, even that the windows drivers wont work with ndiswrapper..
<DM|> kazol_ what video card
<gspr> kbrooks: Yeah, I know, but the question makes sense in general too. If I blindly fetch a Debian package, and the only change I make is to the changelog, for example - should the package then be foo-version-debversion or foo-version-debversion-ubuntu1?
<fizzle> DM| on reinstall terminal now gives me the warning to close all open firefoxes!
<steve_b> doesn't anybody know how to have different sessions with different display settings?
<DM|> fizzle lol man.
<acofis> profanephobia: Segmentation fault (core dumped) is the error i get
<muuluu> wois did get what i wrote?
<kazol_> DM|: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<fizzle> DM| doesnt look like it installed either....
<profanephobia> acofis, no other messages?
<DM|> fizzle somethings borked
<fizzle> DM| i just did a fresh install this morning
<fizzle> hmm
<muuluu> include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<muuluu> and bash: include: command not found
<DM|> fizzle hmmmm
<acofis> profanephobia: no other messages
<Jack_Sparrow> wartorn: No idea what to try.. Every one has worked with the basic tutorial...  I would think you need to undo whatever you tried and start fresh...  did you get  wl_apsta.o  manually?
<DM|> fizzle ok do this "sudo synaptic" and use the search tool for "firefox" look for anything that is installled atm
<muuluu> well
<jubilee> Hey, does anyone know how to stop all of the scrolling madness in 7.10???
<wartorn> Jack_Sparrow: no, it autodownloaded through the fwcutter
<Ubu> wols: Thanks. I think it installed successfully but it's nowhere in Applications. Do I have to reboot ?
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<jubilee> All of the... scrolling madness... Ubuntu 7.10... madness
<super-6-1> is there a visual channel for ubuntu?
<muuluu> i tried to use linux but it's so buggy or my hardware not compatible googled many times can't find anything
<jubilee> How to stop it
<fizzle> DM| results are firefox and mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<DM|> fizzle any of them checked?
<fizzle> DM| yeah should I remove them all?
<Ax-Ax> What does Ubuntu run instead of init, as in Debian?
<profanephobia> jubilee, what exactly do you mean?
<DM|> fizzle right click, remove completely
<Ubu> looks ok - http://pastebin.com/d287eaeea   but now how to run it :(
<kbrooks> Ax-Ax, upstart
<muuluu> is there anyone can help me
<fizzle> DM| done
<Ax-Ax> thx
<DM|> fizzle 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<profanephobia> muuluu, please be more specific... what is wrong with your hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> wartorn: If you want to try it manually.. here is a link for the driver I used..  http://sidulus.textdrive.com/bcmwl5sys.zip
<visof> where can i download pidgim??
<fizzle> DM| ok
<jubilee> profanephobia, when I'm in FF and I scroll up/down to top/bottom of page it takes me to previous/after pages... when I'm on Ubuntu desktop and I scroll it sends me to a different workspace
<fizzle> visof, getdeb.net
<DM|> fizzle close synaptic and go back to terminal
<LimCore> how to rip youtube's song to flac or ogg?
<Jack_Sparrow> visof:   should be in the repos.. synaptic
<fizzle> DM| roger
<muuluu> i don't know i installed all sort of linux ubuntu suse mandriva fedora
<DM|> fizzle "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<codemutant> anyone knows bluez development??
<muuluu> but all of them keep freezing
<jubilee> profanephobia, I can't seem to find how to stop this from happening. I use a trackpad... so it does it accidentally all the time.
<muuluu> in sometime
<profanephobia> jubilee, so it seems the up/down is working as side/side
<codemutant> i am nhaving trouble understanding a few things.
<muuluu> and i even can't use some commands
<Ubu> anyone (irssi) ?
<muuluu> like include command
<fizzle> DM| got the same thing as before, terminal says to restart any running instances of FF
<DM|> fizzle hmm
<visof> Jack_Sparrow i didn't find it in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pidgin
<DM|> fizzle I think something is majorly screwed up then
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<fizzle> DM| ok news, i just check sys mon and firefox32 process is there as a zombie again
<wols> muuluu: that is NOT how you install stuff on ubuntu. phpmyadmin is installed with something like apt-get install phpmyadmin
<ompaul> muuluu, there is no include command - so I guess you can't find it for that reason, I will now get the bot to send you a message
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/$ gdb gnome-search-tool 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-gnome-search-tool.txt" obtains http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/20133/ but the file is not closed. Why?
<jubilee> profanephobia, well, it does up and down, but when I reach the top of the page it sends me back... when I reach the bottom, if there is a forward, it sends me forward, but it does this in Ubuntu too, not just FF
<wols> !lamp | muuluu
<ubotu> muuluu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<profanephobia> jubilee, what model laptop do you have.. is it a synaptic touchpad?
<visof> Jack_Sparrow i use feisty 7.04
<DM|> fizzle do this "sudo killall firefox" then "sudo killall firefox-bin"
<hobbit_> just installed my wireless how do i get the wlan0 to show up in networking?
<Jack_Sparrow> visof: that would be #ubuntu-1
<jubilee> profanephobia, actually yeah, I think so. It's a Dell Inpsiron E1505
<Ubu> will I have to reboot for irssi to appear in applications ?
<fizzle> DM| done, process still shows in sys mon though
<DM|> fizzle right click it and kill the process
<kazol_> Why are the packages on the Ubuntu servers outdated? Is there a way to get updates?
<muuluu> i installed server one but it keep freezing
<fizzle> DM| it's not going anywhere :-(
<DM|> fizzle you have to wait a sec
<Ubu> wols:  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<profanephobia> jubilee, try installing gsynaptics: sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<muuluu> installed desktop edition on my laptop it doesn't freeze at all
<wartorn> anyone got any clue why this might happen when i unload and reload bcm43xx? http://pastebin.com/m6f6b704e
<muuluu> but my desktop
<steve_b> can anyone help me with my problem?  I want to have different sessions with different display settings.  Basically I want one where 1 monitor is enabled, and one where there are 2 monitors enabled, each selectable from the menu at startup
<jubilee> profanephobia, alright, I'll try that. brb (thx)
<hobbit_> just installed my wireless how do i get the wlan0 to show up in networking?
<steve_b> does anyone know how to do this?
<loxley_> A
<void^> Ubu: irssi is a console application, it won't appear anywhere.
<fizzle> Dm| still there
<Ubu> so how do you launch it ? from terminal ?
<kazol_> Is it a good idea to enable backports?
<void^> Ubu: yes.
<muszek> hi... I need to buy a cheap laser printer for my parents and want to find something that supports linux well... any suggestions?
<Ubu> void^:  ah! Thanks!
<muuluu> Ubu use xchat instead
<muuluu> it has a gui
<Ubu> muuluu: Thanks. I'll try it :)
<jubilee> profanephobia, now do I have to restart or anything, or should it be in effect?
<oediv> what do you need a gui for?
<muuluu> from synaptic
<DM|> fizzle very peculiar
<jubilee> oediv, lol
<fizzle> DM| indeed
<profanephobia> jubilee, might have to restart x... check and see if anything is different
<DM|> fizzle what processor do you have
<hobbit_> how do you add a connection to network?
<oediv> jubilee: I truly see no use for a gui in a irc-client
<wols> Ubu: irssi is a terminal app. open an xterm."irssi"
<fizzle> Intel Pentium D 3GHz   x 2
<fizzle> Dm| ^^^
<jubilee> oediv, oh... in IRC, yeah
<muszek> oediv: sure, unless you want chat instead of learning the UI
<oediv> besides that, irssi rocks :D
<DM|> fizzle "wget http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian/dists/unstable/non-free/binary-i386/swiftfox_3.0b2pre-8_prescott.deb"
<hobbit_> wireless
<DM|> fizzle out of curiosity lets have you install a better version of firefox
<jubilee> profanephobia, ok I'm going to restart. I'll be back to tell you if it worked.
<fizzle> DM| alright, d/l-ing now
<muszek> can anyone suggest a printer manufacturer with good linux drivers?  something that  would work out of the box on Ubuntu
<DM|> fizzle after that "sudo dpkg -i swiftfox_3.0b2pre-8_prescott.deb"
<justinf> just wondering - is there an easy way to record the output of my sound card to a file. i tried the sox "rec" program but thats recording from the microphone.  ubuntu gutsy.
<DM|> fizzle swiftfox is what i use
<hobbit_> can I get some help here on my wireless please?
<fizzle> DM| i used too as well, i dont know why i stopped
<Ubu> I don't see the boot screen (black screen then the login screen) and suspend/hibernate etc. fails ? what could be wrong ?
<profanephobia> hobbit_, what card?
<DM|> fizzle v 3.0 is FAST
<DM|> fizzle im suprised
<CoasterMaster> How do I install XGL for use with the ATI restricted drivers?
<hobbit_> netgearwg111 usb, installed it with ndiswrapper, now how do i get the connection to show up in Network
<fizzle> DM| i heard FF's new beta or whatever was faster as well
<dinesh86> i want to upgrade my ubuntu dapper to the latest one.can any1 help me ?
<hobbit_> profanephobia, 7.04
<SpookyET> Does apt have a command that lists all packages installed today?
<justinf> dinesh86 -> dapper is so old now that you're better off doing a fresh install after backing up your files.
<m1r0> hello
<jubilee> profanephobia, yeah... still does it... not in FF though, so that's good...
<martin_f> hello
<muuluu> ok my PC Info: Core 2 Duo 6600, Nvidia Geforce 7300GS, Asus p5nd2 SE Motherboard All type of Linux freezing problem
<gcmg> hello
<martin_f> Anyone using the eveolution data server?
<profanephobia> SpookyET, i recommend checking the log file /var/log/dpkg.log
<DM|> fizzle same, but swiftfox is optimized for your CPU
<profanephobia> jubilee, i sent you a memo
<fizzle> DM| true
<sneex> is the Windows (samba) file server feature of Ubuntu Server 7.1 configured the same basic way as Debian?
<jubilee> profanephobia, how do I get it?
<muuluu> ok my PC Info: Core 2 Duo 6600, Nvidia Geforce 7300GS, Asus p5nd2 SE Motherboard All type of Linux freezing problem, is it coz of my hardware or something else
<profanephobia> jubilee, /msg memoserv read all
<fizzle> DM| ok I dpkg'ed
<profanephobia> !anyone > martin_f (please state you problem)
<gcmg> who has try used the Windows server 2008?
<DM|> fizzle ALT F2 then "swiftfox"
<hobbit_> profanephobia, netgearwg111 usb, installed it with ndiswrapper, now how do i get the connection to show up in Network
<fizzle> DM| same error
<DM|> fizzle @!%@#
<DM|> fizzle wow dude
<fizzle> yeah...
<profanephobia> hobbit_, not sure what your asking... show up where?
<martin_f> I am trying to find documentation on how to set it up etc
<DM|> fizzle im not sure what to tell you
<DM|> fizzle im searching online
<muuluu> ok my PC Info: Core 2 Duo 6600, Nvidia Geforce 7300GS, Asus p5nd2 SE Motherboard All type of Linux freezing problem, is it coz of my hardware or something else
<Kragnerac> Hey, does anyone know what the system monitor app is on the upper-right of the screen? http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/6599/200712010135101440x900sgs0.png
<fizzle> DM| i dont know lol maybe something get effed up somewhere in the install, but FF was working this morning
<DM|> Kragnerac: conky
<hobbit_> profanephobia, wlan0 is the wireless connection, how do i get that to show up in Network Settings? right now only wired connection and modem connection are there
<dinesh86> cc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': No such file or directory
<jubilee> profanephobia, tells me i need a password... dont have one
<DM|> fizzle i doubt that, but you could have something corrupted
<gcmg> does anyone has user the CentOS 5.1??????
<DM|> fizzle how much time have you put into this new install?
<Kragnerac> DM|: Thanks very much. :)
<profanephobia> jubilee try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47867/
<dinesh86> cc does work but gcc works
<dinesh86> cc doesnt work but gcc works
<DM|> Kragnerac np, there is a good guide to set it up nice on ubuntuforums.org, just search conky title is " nice conky setup" or something
<dinesh86> cc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': No such file or directory
<fizzle> DM| i could just re-install right now, i've been on Ubuntu for over a year so i kinda know what i'm doing lol
<profanephobia> hobbit_, do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and see if it shows up then
<Ubu> I don't see a boot screen and suspend/hibernate fails. what can i do to fix it ?
<erUSUL> gcmg: this is #ubuntu not #centos ;P
<jubilee> sweet
<DM|> fizzle thats my suggestion then, sorry, tried everything i could, you could boot to a livecd, chroot and fsck if you really wanted to try that
<hobbit_> profanephobia, nope didn't do it :(
<muuluu> when i ask about desktop freezing staff noone respond?
<fizzle> DM| meh, my disk is less than a year old
<gspr> when is it customary to append a ~version string to a package?
<gspr> (for example ~gutsy)
<DM|> fizzle fsck is like chkdsk in windows, it checks for errors
<fannagoganna> hi, I can't seem to find gnome-theme-manager in ubuntu 7.10. Anyone know what happened to it?
<DM|> fizzle doesnt mean the HDD is bad, it just means it trys to correct something if its corrupt
<martin_f> Looking for documentation on seting up evolution data server and how to use it.
<DM|> fizzle http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck
<fizzle> DM| ok i'll boot to livecd, get on here, see what fsck turns up, then re-install if we have too
<fizzle> DM| lol i wish i could follow that link
<DM|> fizzle lol woops
<fizzle> DM| brb
<DM|> fizzle you know how to chroot?
<DM|> bah he left : (
<muuluu> Anyone has a desktop freezing
<DM|> muuluu no.. but what are you running when it happens
<wols> muuluu: disable compiz then
<muuluu> i don't have compiz
<muuluu> desktop effect disabled
<DM|> muuluu what are you running when it happens
<muuluu> anything
<profanephobia> muuluu, are you using proprietary drivers?
<shaw1> Hello everyone
<muuluu> what is that?
<shaw1> Can someone please help me?  I really need help
<martin_f> where do i find documentaion on the evolution data server ?
<muuluu> i don't know
<Sal> hello
<MASTERjeff> shaw1, just ask your question
<profanephobia> !ask > shaw1
<Sal> can someone please give me a start on how to do the ubuntu wallpaper like this one: http://i15.tinypic.com/6octml1.jpg
<shaw1> I'm trying to use Apache but when I go to edit the index file it says I can't save it because permission is denied
<muuluu> first mouse freeze in a sec keyboard freeze
<muuluu> and system freeze
<shaw1> So why is permission denied on my own filesystem?
<profanephobia> martin_f, http://www.go-evolution.org/EDS_Architecture
<Geminize> hi, can someone tell me why when i put a cd in, it keeps ejecting it on me?
<profanephobia> martin_f, that should help
<muuluu> chmod
<Geminize> searched the forums and no results :(
<shaw1> chmod?
<jubilee> profanephobia, something's wrong... When I enter "cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics*" it tells me "No such file or directory"
<muuluu> chmod ur index file then u can use it
<jubilee> profanephobia, should those dashes be slashes?
<shaw1> how do i do that?
<muuluu> sudo chmod 777 index
<muuluu> where is ur index file
<shaw1> index.html
<muuluu> location
<tech__> anyone ever see can't determine display. abort. when loading Kdesktop?
<martin_f> I have been to that page. I am no programmer, any other options?
<NeIXeR> please help me... tvtime this message... xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<fizzle> DM|: alright i'm on a livecd, how do i run fsck?
<DM|> fizzle know how to use chroot?
<profanephobia> jubilee, just do locate synaptic.c then continue from there
<muuluu> hehe he is back
<fizzle> Dm| no :-\
<shaw1> umm.. well, it made it automatically when I installed apache from the synaptic package manager in a really hard to find folder
<shaw1> that i cant find anymore
<muuluu> ok then
<shaw1> nvm
<shaw1> found it
<DM|> fizzle first, open a terminal and type in  "mount" let me know the output  (in a pastebin)
<NeIXeR> plase help me "tvtime"
<muuluu> good
<DM|> !pastebin>fizzle
<DM|> !pastebin | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jubilee> profanephobia... nothing?
<muuluu> is there anyone using asus motherboard with nvidia gpu?
<profanephobia> jubilee, try using find instead of locate sry
<jubilee> k
<shaw1> its in filesystem/var/www/apache2-default/
<muuluu> ok
<fizzle> DM| http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47870/
<shaw1> so how do I chmod it?
<muuluu> sudo chmod 777 /var/www/apache2-default/index.html
<DM|> fizzle hmm, its not mounting your HDD
<Geminize> hi, can someone tell me why when i put a cd in, it keeps ejecting it on me?
<fizzle> DM| i can see my hdd in nautilus
<jubilee> Profanephobia..."No such file or dir"
<Flannel> shaw1: Your index will just be /var/www/index.html
<muuluu> sudo chmod 777 /var/www/apache2-default/index.html then edit ur index.html
<DM|> fizzle ok good
<NeIXeR> Someone please help me with tvtime me this error xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<profanephobia> shaw1, dont chmod it... open it as root instead... sudo gedit /var/www/.....
<shaw1> thanks alot!
<shaw1> huh?
<DM|> fizzle go into the HDD
<Conker> can anyone help me get rubyonrails running on ubuntu? I installed ruby, gems, and rails I believe
<shaw1> confused
<shaw1> do what?
<DM|> fizzle what is the path ? (nautilus CONTROL L)
<profanephobia> shaw1, chmod 77 allows anyone to edit it
<shaw1> o
<fizzle> DM| mount nows shows "/dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)"
<profanephobia> 777*\
<shaw1> thats not good...
<muuluu> try that
<muuluu> sudo gedit one
<fizzle> DM| path in nautilus is "/media/disk"
<shaw1> how do I undo the chmod?
<muuluu> i really need to figue out that freezing thing anyone give a suggest pls
<DM|> fizzle im trying to rememvber how i did it from a live cd
<muuluu> sudo chmod 555 /var/www/apache2-default/index.html then edit ur index.html
<DM|> fizzle umount /dev/sda1
<DM|> fizzle might need sudo
<fizzle> DM| ok
<DM|> fizzle its done?
<fizzle> DM| yes
<muuluu> i really need to figue out that freezing thing anyone give a suggest pls
<shaw1> the gedit doesnt let me save
<fizzle> Dm| still shows up in nautilus though....
<shaw1> You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<DM|> fizzle it will
<fizzle> Dm| ok
<DM|> fizzle fsck /dev/sda1
<Flannel> shaw1: you need to open it with sudo.  'gksu "gedit /var/www/index.html"'
<Flannel> !sudo | shaw1
<ubotu> shaw1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DM|> fizzle wait
<DM|> fizzle fsck -a /dev/sda1
<DM|> fizzle belay that lol im confused
<DM|> fizzle fsck /dev/sda1 is fine
<boris> hi
<DM|> !hi | boris
<ubotu> boris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fizzle> DM| permission denied, should i try it with sudo?
<DM|> fizzle type in "su"
<muuluu> desktop freezing random time
<DM|> fizzle should say "root@ubuntu" or somethign
<muuluu> desktop freezing random time
<fizzle> DM| it asks for a password
<muuluu> is there anyone using asus motherboard with nvidia gpu?
<muuluu> is there anyone using asus motherboard with nvidia gpu?
<DM|> muuluu dont repeat please
<DM|> !spam | muuluu
<ubotu> muuluu: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<DM|> fizzle uh just hit enter
<muuluu> sorry noone gives me an answer
<fizzle> Dm| authentication failure
<I_need_to_play_a> Hello
<DM|> fizzle sec
<muuluu> even google not give an answer what i'm gonna do
<I_need_to_play_a> How do I get the DVD codec?
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DM|> muuluu well i asked you a question about it earlier, if you cant pay attention that is no reason to spam the channel with repeats
<oediv> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<I_need_to_play_a> k
<muuluu> sorry but i gave u my answer but no respond
<DM|> fizzle try sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<muuluu> it freezes random time but very soon and any application i'm using
<imbecile> k guys how do I check my hardrive space on all hardrives? I have a dual boot system and I think I partitioned it wrong and am missing hd space (maybe unallocated? any help would be appreciated
<fizzle> DM| it returned "clean, 105566/9371648 files, 1709509/18729774 blocks"
<erUSUL> !gparted | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DM|> imbecile sudo apt-get install gparted then "gksudo gparted"
<shaw1> I do have another question...  I want to copy a file I have already made into the /var/www/ but when I try to it says permission denied... How do I put that file there, if my permission is denied?
<imbecile> thanks\
<DM|> fizzle reinstall then. sorry bro, its not your HDD  its prolly the install
<wols> shaw1: what permissions has the file now? is it world readable?
<fizzle> DM| hmm alright
<DM|> fizzle did you happen to go through a half update though ?
<profanephobia> wols, set to 777
<alex_> Hello my mouse isn't working correctly
<fizzle> DM| half update?
<wols> profanephobia: are you shaw1?
<white_eagle> hello!
<Kornne> hello everybody
<shaw1> ...
<alex_> can anyone help me
<DM|> fizzle do an update but stop it half way or when it wasnt complete
<white_eagle> is there an app. to mount .mdf files on ubuntu?
<I_need_to_play_a> My toes hurt from playing too much ITG
<profanephobia> wols, no i saw when it happened... dude told him to do 777 before i could tell him otherwise
<shaw1> I can see it on my browser
<erUSUL> white_eagle: maybe acetone iso? or covert it to iso and mount it manually
<erUSUL> !iso | whitewater
<ubotu> whitewater: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<white_eagle_> is there an app. to mount .mdf files on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !iso | white_eagle_
<ubotu> white_eagle_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<white_eagle_> ok
<white_eagle_> thanks
<fizzle> DM| no, the only thing i can think of is when i installed this morning, i had to install some restricted drivers for my vid card and it wanted to reboot, but i had to let the system finish updating first
<alex_> When I try to update my Ubuntu it says Could Not Grab Mouse
<fizzle> Dm| dont think that wouldve done anything though
<DM|> fizzle do this.
<erUSUL> whitewater: sorry, not meant for you
<alex_> Please someone help me
<DM|> fizzle sudo mkdir /media/gutsy
<muuluu> DM any answer for me?
<elninja> I notice when I go to "file/cut" on a file in Nautilus, the icon does not do anything to indicate which files will be moved when I paste them somewhere else. Thunar, and most other file managers do this. is there a way to enable it in Nautilus?
<fizzle> DM| k
<DM|> fizzle sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/gutsy
<fizzle> dm| OK
<shaw1>  I do have another question...  I want to copy a file I have already made into the /var/www/ but when I try to it says permission denied... How do I put that file there, if my permission is denied?
<DM|> fizzle sudo chroot /media/gutsy su
<DM|> fizzle then.. "sudo apt-get update" after thats done "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<fizzle> Dm| ok now im root
<alex_> I NEED HELP WITH MOUSE
<muuluu> ur www folder needs root previlige
<ccotter> Hello. It's a long shot, but does anyone know if Ubuntu supports the Wildcat Realizm 800 graphics card?
<shaw1> it is
<shaw1> the owner is root
<fizzle> DM| done
<shaw1> and group
<DM|> fizzle that fast?
<fizzle> Dm| yep
<DM|> fizzle sudo apt-get upgrade?
<profanephobia> shaw1, also do as sudo in terminal ... with cp for copy or mv for move
<fizzle> Dm| yes
<DM|> fizzle it update anything?
<fizzle> Dm| nope
<shaw1> how do I do that?  I'm new to this still
<profanephobia> shaw1, a temporary chmod is ok but remember to always set it back
<SpookyET> Is there a regex find and replace for gedit that's half decent?
<shaw1> what should the default chmod be?
<white_eagle_> is there an application to mount, because I can't type all the times,
<muuluu> well chmod is the best thing if u remember to chmod it back ;-)
<DM|> fizzle you were saying you were running 32bit FF with 64bit gutsy right
<profanephobia> shaw1, sudo cp /home/user/blah.txt /var/www/blah.txt would copy that file to /var/www from /home/user
<shaw1> yea, but what do I chmod it back to?
<imbecile> k guys, how do see what is on sda5 for example?
<fizzle> DM| correct, 64bit FF was also installed, but in a different dir of course
<muuluu> chmod 555
<imbecile> i have my box royally messed up
<Titanous> I am working on locking down ubuntu, and I'm wondering how to remove the places menu?
<alex_> Why can't my computer "grab my mouse"
<white_eagle_> is there an app. to mount, because I can't type all the times?
<DM|> fizzle wwere you using 64bit firefox?
<pieisgood4589_> Hi
<shaw1> thanks muuluu
<fizzle> DM| what do you mean?
<white_eagle_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<muuluu> np ;-)
<DM|> Titanous: right click "remove from panel" :P
<alex_> MY MOUSE ISN'T WORKING
<pieisgood4589_> Lol
<DM|> fizzle well were you running the 32 bit instead of just running the 64 bit?
<pieisgood4589_> Lol
<landslide> I need some help with apt-get/synaptic
<fizzle> DM| yeah so i could use Flash and all that
<DM|> fizzle ah, sorry, then just reinstall ( i hate telling people that though )
<MASTERjeff> landslide: ask away
<landslide> One of my packages is "stuck" and won't uninstall, and I can't unmark it either, and it's keeping me from being able to install stuff
<pieisgood4589_> Hi IndyGunFreak
<Titanous> DM|, thanks for the thought but that removes the applications menu as well
<IndyGunFreak> pieisgood4589_: hi... do i know you?
<pieisgood4589_> No
<pieisgood4589_> Lol
<DM|> fizzle the good thing is though.. its fast, but alas.. I havent reinstalled or wiped my drive in ubuntu in 2 years
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<ompaul> !offtopic | pieisgood4589_
<DM|> Titanous: well despite removing it from the panel, they can still get to every single item on there
<ubotu> pieisgood4589_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<white_eagle_> is there an app. to mount, because I can't type all the times?
<white_eagle_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<tritt> ciao a tutti
<pieisgood4589_> Lol
<fizzle> Dm| yeah dont worry, question though, when i reinstall will i be able to install swiftfox right over top of 64bit FF, or will i have to install 32bit FF again first?
<ompaul> !it | tritt
<ubotu> tritt: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pieisgood4589_> Let's play pong-  1 . 1
<DM|> fizzle its an independant deb file, should be fine to install it
<white_eagle_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<white_eagle_> ping-pong
<white_eagle_> jeez
<MASTERjeff> landslide: you can try uninstalling it by running 'sudo dpkg -r packagename'
<white_eagle_> is there an app. to mount, because I can't type all the times?
<fizzle> DM| ok
<h4x0r7h1s> how do I make the computer sleep
<IndyGunFreak> he coudl have just messaged ubotu and played pingpong had he liked...lol
<h4x0r7h1s> like, to ram
<Titanous> DM|, what?
<IndyGunFreak> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`Cube> how do you call that item bar on a mac on the lower site?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<`Cube> that bar with programes?
<Flannel> h4x0r7h1s: Thats called suspend
<muuluu> DM any answer for me?
<h4x0r7h1s> Flannel:  and how do I do it
<DM|> Titanous: you said you were locking it down.. Well if someone wanted to get to the things in places.. they could still get there without the use of the panel
<h4x0r7h1s> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Titanous> DM|, I understand that, but I still would like to remove it
<white_eagle_> !ping-pong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping-pong - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> `Cube:  i beleive you're lookin gfor Avant window manager...... i know little about it though
<Kragnerac> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<white_eagle_> LOL
<juano__> lol
<Kragnerac> OLO
<`Cube> thanks, IndyGunFreak!
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wols> !uswsusp
<DM|> Titanous understood, might look at different applets you can add to the panel, one might have the option to remove it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uswsusp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kragnerac> heyh
<Kragnerac> heh
<white_eagle_> !ping
<landslide> gives me this error: dpkg: error processing fluxbuntu-default-settings (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<wols> white_eagle_: can't you finally stop?
<white_eagle_> ok, sorry
<wols> landslide: there is more than that
<tritt> ciao
<tech__> i'm having a problem with ubuntu telling me can't determine display. abort. when i try to load its kdesktop
<white_eagle_> is there an app. to mount, because I can't type all the times?
<landslide> yeah it's huge though, I didn't want to send the whole thing in one chunk
<fizzle> Dm| alright here we go....
<DM|> white_eagle_ dont kid around in here, this is a help channel not a place for socializing or spamming
<DM|> fizzle GL
<pope22> I'm in need of assistance getting my notebook speakers to work.  My headphones will work, but not the speakers. Any suggestions as to where I should start?
<wols> white_eagle_: you put the partitions you want to mount into your fstab
<mcquaid> hello, I just setup a media server, I need a guinea pig to see if it works outside my network
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | pope22
<ubotu> pope22: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mcquaid> could anyone take a minute and see if my music streams properly?
<fizzle> Dm| thanks for all the help, if things go wrong again i might be back lol
<DM|> fizzle np :) i wont be here but there are plenty others willing to help
<tech__> i still need help
<MASTERjeff> mcquaid: what is the link?
<IndyGunFreak> tech__: what now?
<mcquaid> i don't want to post it here and have tons joining ;) join me in #test123
<tech__> can't determine display abort.
<tech__> when i load Kdesktop
<landslide> I guess I'll just post the whole block
<white_eagle_> sorry i'm asking again, but my connection timed out, is there an easier way to mount!?
<IndyGunFreak> display abort?.. never heard that one.
<glol3ul> anyone playing globulation 2 ?
<tech__> sorry
<tech__> can't determine display. abort.
<n215> I installer ark, when im trying to open archive it says utility unrar-free is not in your path
<LjL> !rar > n215    (n215, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> !unrar | n215
<white_eagle_> no one, knows?
<ubotu> n215: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<landslide> here's the whole thing:
<landslide> $ sudo dpkg -r fluxbuntu-default-settings
<landslide> [sudo] password for rockfall:
<landslide> (Reading database ... 140619 files and directories currently installed.)
<landslide> Removing fluxbuntu-default-settings ...
<landslide> dpkg-divert: --remove needs a single argument
<landslide> Usage: dpkg-divert [<option> ...] <command>
<landslide> Commands:
<landslide>   [--add] <file>           add a diversion.
<landslide>   --remove <file>          remove the diversion.
<landslide>   --list [<glob-pattern>]  show file diversions.
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | landslide
<landslide>   --truename <file>        return the diverted file.
<ubotu> landslide: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<landslide> Options:
<landslide>   --package <package>      name of the package whose copy of <file> will not
<landslide>                              be diverted.
<landslide>   --local                  all packages' versions are diverted.
<landslide>   --divert <divert-to>     the name used by other packages' versions.
<landslide>   --rename                 actually move the file aside (or back).
<IndyGunFreak> how can you be that dense,.
<landslide>   --admindir <directory>   set the directory with the diversions file.
<landslide>   --test                   don't do anything, just demonstrate.
<landslide>   --quiet                  quiet operation, minimal output.
<pathy> how do i make it so that i dont have to remake and reinstall my wireless drivers after every reboot>?
<n215> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove fluxbuntu-default-settings which isn't installed.
<kahrytan> IndyGunFreak➲  Not dense. It was a large paste job
<DM|> !pastebin | landslide
<ubotu> landslide: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tech__> <was swept away in the flood>>>>
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: i mean, why would someone even think to paste something that big, here in the channeL?... you can tell by the traffic here, nobody would ever be able to read it all.
<ChrisAshton84> anyone know how to resolve a (potential) IRQ conflict?  A IDE controller, USB controller, and modem/soundcard are all using IRQ 16, the modem/soundcard appears to disable itself immediately after being assigned its IRQ (its the 3rd on the IRQ)
<imbecile> k guys I have a problem. I partitioned my hd wrong and I have 690 something mb on the disk in question (I think it may be ubuntu install) can someone look at my gparted screenshot and tell me whats wrong and tell me how to fix it? plleeaasse help me http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/933/screenshot1xv3.png
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: i understand it was a big paste... but the channel topic does indeed say what to do w/ a big paste.
<Capa2> Hello
<Kragnerac> Capa2: hi
<imbecile> i want all the space in the ubuntu disk partition to actually be for ubuntu
<pathy> how do i make it so that i dont have to rebuild nad reinstall my wireless drivers after every boot plz?
<FilipeMendes> which would be the best way to avoid having users running any binary? It would be necessary to specify some specific users who would be allowed to run any binary.. any known tool?
<white_eagle_> is there an easier way to mount!?
<sherl0ck> anyone knw how to change the color that appears after you login gdm, and before the desktop appears, its default is taht light brown???
<lakagna> Hi !!! Everytime I try to use Azureus or Deluge my network hangs and have to reset my router. Anybody with the same problem?
<DM|> imbecile for a good breakdown of what folders/files are using what space "sudo apt-get install baobab"  then "gksudo baobab" then hit "scan filesystem"
<javaJake> sherl0ck, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<IndyGunFreak> imbecile: how long ago did you install?..
<imbecile> IndyGunFreak:  a few weeks ago
<mikes1> How does one configure "alsa" without alsaconf ?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.. so was this how you partitioned when you installed?...
<IndyGunFreak> or were you trying to extend the partition, or what?
<_joe> guys my network locks up randomly
<_joe> with linux
<_joe> any ideas?
<sherl0ck> javaJake: yea i tired that, doesnt help
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | _joe yes I have an idea
<ubotu> _joe yes I have an idea: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<juano__> mikes1: well alsaconf is really the utility for configuring alsa but you can check !alsa for more information
<kahrytan> imbecile➲  next time, do manual partition request.
<lakagna> _joe mine does when I use Azureus or Deluge
<juano__> !alsa | mikes1
<ubotu> mikes1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_joe> lakagna: maybe we have
<_joe> lakagna: the same problem
<super-6-1> hello all my text in firefox is very small anyone knoe why?
<pathy> how do i make ubuntu remember the driver? i dont want to have to reinstall every time ¬_¬
<sudo_newgrp> how do i su to get updates if i want to get them from the command line?
<lakagna> _joe, I use Ubuntu 7.10
<_joe> lakagna: i'm on 7.10 linux as well
<fredrich> anyone know if theres a Open-ILS package for gutsy somewhere to be found? it seems a wee bit cumbersome to install manually
<kahrytan> supaneko➲ er-6 I do but I forgot how to make it better
<lakagna> _joe, and cannot get it back to work unless I reset my router.
<kahrytan> super-6-1➲ I do but I forgot how to make it better
<_joe> lakagna: i can reset my d-link and it works again, but this doesn't happen on windows
<sam_> anyone know about this error; lp driver loaded but no devices found
<imbecile> IndyGunFreak:  yeah I messed it up. when i installed I just wanted 1 ntfs partition & a ext3 partition
<Kragnerac> ah
<mikes1> juano__: cheers :)
<lakagna> _joe, same with me in Windows XP
<Kragnerac> The command of death
<super-6-1> awwww ok dang it to small i can hardly read it
<Kragnerac> "xterm xterm" in terminal. :P
<juano__> mikes1: :)
<lakagna> _joe, I have tried to look up on the internet and I haven't found any solution ...
<_joe> lakagna: ah, it happens to you with windows too? interesting...are you also using a d-link router?
<_joe> lakagna: me too...
<IndyGunFreak> imbecile: i really don't know how youc ould fix it at this point..
<_joe> incidentally
<_joe> i want to use ifconfig to change my network card settings
<_joe> but how do i su in ubuntu 7.10?
<sudo_newgrp> _joe: sudo newgrp
<imbecile> :(
<_joe> err
<imbecile> i had a feeling
<lakagna> No, it doesn't in Windows XP. I am using a Comtrend 536+ multiport router.
<_joe> your name is the same as your response
<_joe> weird
<bill_> i'm trying to use ubuntu gutsy with openvz and i'm having trouble getting it to shutdown quickly... is there somewhere i can tune how long init will wait for processes before rebooting?
<ortalo> #openmoko
<_joe> i'll try that, though
<IndyGunFreak> imbecile: not saying it can't be done.. i jsut don't know how to do it, you're bound to hose something w/ the amount of partitioning you want to do.
<kahrytan> super-6-1➲  firefox does have menu option to increase font size
<imbecile> IndyGunFreak:  I think I'm going to cry
<IndyGunFreak> imbecile: why?
<Conker> can anyone help me run rubyonrails?
<lakagna> I tried sudo ifconfig eth0 down ... and then ifconfig eth0 up ... and it doesn't work.
<_joe> Conker: ruby ./script/server
<imbecile> IndyGunFreak:  the reinstall is going to be a big deal..
<Kragnerac> conker: Execute it, or install it?
<_joe> Conker: after running "rails moo" to create a new project
<_joe> lakagna: i suspect your router...
<Conker> ok
<Conker> i installed ruby, gems and rails i believe
<Conker> but how do i execute them
<IndyGunFreak> imbecile: why is that?
<_joe> Conker: rubyonrails.org is your friend...this is #ubuntu
<_joe> :)
<Conker> ok
<Conker> understood
<juano__> lakagna: have you enabled azureus ports in virtual servers ?
<lakagna> I cannot even ping the router that it is directly connected to my PC wired.
<_joe> i mean, we're your friends too, of course
<juano__> lakagna: in your router ?
<Conker> i tried getting into the rubyonrails channel no one is answering
<imbecile> IndyGunFreak:  updates configuring everything etc.... just a huge 2-3 day project
<super-6-1> so can anyone help?
<sherl0ck> anyone knw how to set the default AP that networkmanager connects too?????
<IndyGunFreak> imbecile: i wouldn't think it would take that long if you took good notes configuring your system,.
<juano__> lakagna: is your router also a dhcp server ?
<lakagna> Yes, I enabled the ports triggering in the router.
<lakagna> No, it is not a DHCP server.
<imbecile> IndyGunFreak:  I havent taken any notes
<juano__> lakagna: then you need to configure a static ip address
<super-6-1> can anyone tell me how to change the text in forefox becuase its way to small to see
<I_need_to_play_a> !MOVIES
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> hrm
<I_need_to_play_a> movie
<I_need_to_play_a> !movie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<I_need_to_play_a> o-o
<sherl0ck> super-6-1, hold ctrl and scroll
<IndyGunFreak> imbecile: well, it might take a while then... i take a lot of notes, save website snapshots, etc, when i accomplish something, and keep it w/ my backup... it usually works well for me.
<super-6-1> ok
<magnetron> !dvd > I_need_to_play_a
<imbecile> I_need_to_play_a:  this isnt a warez channel
<I_need_to_play_a> k
<imbecile> i_
<juano__> lakagna: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168...  netmask 255.....  eth0 up
<I_need_to_play_a> dvd
<I_need_to_play_a> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<imbecile> I_need_to_play_a:  yr looking to play movies?
<lakagna> I have my static ip address. When I type ifconfig, eth0 seems to be up and running but it isn't.
<I_need_to_play_a> Yeah
<bobby123> _joe: what version of rub are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | I_need_to_play_a
<derp> how come you can't save your repository list when you gedit it?
<ubotu> I_need_to_play_a: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<super-6-1> sherl0ck: the toolbars/httml is to small
<imbecile> I_need_to_play_a:  try vlc player
<nedim> hi there
<bobby123> _joe: *ruby
<nedim> need help
<I_need_to_play_a> I did
<nedim> GNOME problem, cant login
<IndyGunFreak> super-6-1: you need to be root... gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<_joe> bobby123: wut?!
<juano__> lakagna: and when you ifconfig it shows the proper ip address ? and netmask ?
<nedim> when i enter username and pwd. shows oreange screen and sends me back to login
<nedim> please help:D
<bobby123> _joe: what version of ruby on ralis are you using?
<super-6-1> indyGunFreak: what the file firefox works on?
<IndyGunFreak> super-6-1: the file firefox works on?
<super-6-1> yes
<lakagna> juano __ yes it does, that's the weird part of it.
<gordonjcp> would I be right in saying that to set the encryption key for a wifi connection all I need to do is "iwconfig <interface> enc s:<passphrase>" ?
<df00z> Is there a way to add modules to rmmod before my system suspends?
<df00z> Or, what is the proper way to do it?
<_joe> bobby123: i'm on ruby on ralis 1.1.6
<derp> So, I ran "sudo mv /etc/apt ~" so that i could edit my sources.list but i still can't edit it....why not?!?!?!?!
<_joe> bobby123: do you know if that's the current?
<juano__> lakagna: whats your router ip ?  and your static ip ? and the netmask ?
<nedim> is there a way to reset gnome session to default or to set it again
<_joe> derp: please restate your question?
<super-6-1> IndyGunFreak yes
<lakagna> router = 192.168.1.1, static ip = 192.168.1.2, netmask = 255.255.255.0
<_joe> derp: are you now trying to edit ~/apt/sources.list?
<IndyGunFreak> super-6-1: i have no clue what you're talking about.
<_joe> derp: i don't see why that woldn't work
<derp> _joe: yes
<juano__> lakagna: seems good
<_joe> derp: k...
<nedim> please help needed:D
<juano__> lakagna: from windows it works fine ?
<derp> _joe: i thought i could edit anything in my home folder
<juano__> lakagna: or other OS ?
<nedim> i am having this trouble for 4 hours now and still cant figure it out
<_joe> derp: you should be able to...
<lakagna> What really freaks me out is that I cannot even ping the router -> Host unreachable.
<nedim> i reistaled ubuntu-.-desktop, xorg, remake xserver-xorg
<orangefly> can someone help with avant window navigator....???....
<super-6-1> IndyGunFreak what do you mean i need to be root the change the text in firefox?
<lakagna> In Windows (which I don't have any more) I haven't had any problems with Azureus.
<_joe> derp: show me your move command again and try running it again
<derp> _joe: sudo mv /etc/apt ~
<lakagna> Amule works fine in Ubuntu.
<I_need_to_play_a> I am having problems Playing DVDs
<_joe> derp: that looks right
<IndyGunFreak> super-6-1: did you not ask why you can't save the source list?.. maybe i didn't mean to send that to you.
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | I_need_to_play_a
<ubotu> I_need_to_play_a: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Box|UK> yay just pulling media files off my XP drive onto ubuntu
<juano__> lakagna: yea, well if from windows it worked, it's not a tier 1 problem, in other words, hardware is fine
<I_need_to_play_a> I am running Xubuntu 7.04 on PPC
<I_need_to_play_a> I tryed all the stuff on that page
<ompaul> !restricted | I_need_to_play_a
<ubotu> I_need_to_play_a: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<I_need_to_play_a> the 2nd command fails
<juano__> lakagna: you should be able to ping your router with:  ping 192.168.1.1
<teacher23> derp: fuck ubuntu...that would never happen if you were using mandriva
<_joe> hell
<super-6-1> IndyGunFreak: no im asking how to change the text in firefox back to normal i got the web part back to normal just not the toolbar and url address bar
<IndyGunFreak> I_need_to_play_a: then you're doing something wrong.
<juano__> !ohmy | teacher23
<ubotu> teacher23: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lakagna> When I execute Deluge it starts to download stuff, but then everything goes to 0.0 Kbps and stops. No more firefox, amarok, ... nothing. No ping to 192.168.1.1
<IndyGunFreak> super-6-1: oh ok, sorry i must have confused you w/ someone else, i don't know.
<super-6-1> IndyGunFreak: *sigh* ok
<lakagna> Weird
<IndyGunFreak> derp: are you still trying to figure out how to edit your sources list?
<derp> IndyGunFreak: yes i can't get it
<juano__> lakagna: did you try to enable dhcp on your router ? and leave your card on roaming mode ?
<IndyGunFreak> derp: open a terminal, gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<juano__> lakagna: i have router works fine for me
<lakagna> No, I haven't done that.
<derp> IndyGunFreak: where is the terminal?
<juano__> lakagna: and i have dhcp enabled... , but it's still weird, seems sort of like a time out problem
<IndyGunFreak> derp: ?... you don't know where the terminal is, how long have you been using ubuntu, and what are tyou trying to edit in your sources.list?
<Box|UK> i killed my ubuntu i intalled ati drives and now it wont start  think i can reconfigure xserver-xorg though
<super-6-1> derp: its in applications >accesseries
<derp> super-6-1: thanks
<juano__> lakagna: check if your router doesn't have any timeout events enabled
<derp> IndyGunFreak: got it!
<lakagna> I think it might be a problem of the bittorrent network trying to keep all network resources ... and the collapses.
<IndyGunFreak> derp: what are you trying to edit in your sources lsit?... i question wether you know what you're doing if you didnt' know where the terminal was.., and you hose your source list... it can be a pain to get back to normal
<nedg> hey kids. I've just fixed a frustrating problem installing win XP next to an ubuntu LVM partition. Any hint on where I could drop a note about this on the wiki?
<white_eagle> can I install scripts in xchat-gnome 0.18?
<lakagna> let me check it out ...
<juano__> lakagna: does this only happen when azureus is launched or bittorrent ?
<white_eagle> can I install scripts in xchat-gnome 0.18???
<I_need_to_play_a> f-this nothing works on (edu/k/x)ubuntu
<lakagna> Yes, it only happens with azureus and deluge. Amule works fine.
<derp> hmmm
<derp> i still can't edit the file
<IndyGunFreak> I_need_to_play_a: i play DVD's fine...
<gary4gar>  any here used mencoder?
<gordonjcp> gary4gar: quite a few people, I'd imagine
<gordonjcp> gary4gar: myself included
<IndyGunFreak> derp: then you're doing something wrong.
<juano__> lakagna: heh... ok , yea then network should be fine
<Flannel> nedg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo is probably a good place
<Box|UK> lakagna,  can you go into routers login page and  route around  see if azereus is disabled
<gordonjcp> would I be right in saying that to set the encryption key for a wifi connection all I need to do is "iwconfig <interface> enc s:<passphrase>" ?
<derp> IndyGunFreak: i ran the command "sudo mv /etc/apt ~"
<nedg> Flannel: cheers
<gary4gar> gordonjcp, i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder but i get a error "Cannot set LAME options, check bitrate/samplerate, some very low bitrates
<gary4gar> (<32) need lower samplerates (i.e. -srate 8000).
<gary4gar> If everything else fails, try a preset."
<goldbond> how can i list all processes from the command line?
<white_eagle> sorry for repeating, can I install scripts in xchat-gnome 0.18?
<derp> and i can't get emacs to work because my apt-get stopped owrking
<gordonjcp> I just can't get WEP to work at all
<gary4gar> what i need to do gordonjcp
<smithw> Hello everyone. I recently installed ubuntu-desktop over a kubuntu (gutsy) installation. I had beryl installed, but it seems that compiz fusion took over when I start gnome. I have no problems with it, except I got no window decoration (titlebar, resize handles etc.) and desktop transparency seems not to be working to specific programs (the "nice" effects on minimize/close window works, but avant-window-navigator and gnome terminal only
<smithw> shows a white screen). Also, I can't find any utility to configure compiz fusion. anyone could point me in the right direction?
<juano__> lakagna: i would say to check on the enabled virtual servers and see if the ports are enabled for your host and forwarded properl
<wols> gordonjcp: wep. and after reboot: all gone
<juano__> lakagna: properly
<katsu> white_eagle: I believe so, but I just installed it myself
<nwonknu-> hi
<gordonjcp> wols: ?
<wols> gordonjcp: your iwconfig line is wep only aka useless and it's not retained over reboots
<gordonjcp> gary4gar: possibly specify a lower samplerate, as it suggests?
<derp> IndyGunFreak: and i can't get emacs to work because my apt-get stopped owrking
<IndyGunFreak> smithw: you can disable desktop effects.. that might help.
<Xsss4hell> I found a bug in Nautilus!
<void^> lakagna: disable dht or similar features in azureus/deluge and limit the number of connections to something reasonable, <200
<gordonjcp> wols: "aka useless"?
<IndyGunFreak> derp: why did apt-get stop working?
<gary4gar> gordonjcp, like for example?
<goldbond> i can't find this on google. does anyone know the command to list all processses on ubuntu?
<derp> IndyGunFreak: i'm not sure
<wols> gordonjcp: wep is cracked in 10 min tops basically. useless
<smithw> IndyGunFreak: in fact, I want to make them work. Beryl on KDE works perfectly, I'm sure I'm missing some configuration to make compiz work on gnome.
<gordonjcp> gary4gar: did you see the "-srate 8000" bit?
<gordonjcp> wols: I don't care
<schlort> goldbond: man ps
<goldbond> thank you\
<gordonjcp> wols: WPA doesn't really help if the AP I'm connecting to doesn't support it
<IndyGunFreak> smithw: oh ok, i don't mess w/ compiz on Ubuntu, ..
<gary4gar> gordonjcp, can give the correct syntax, the one given in wiki does not work
<gordonjcp> gary4gar: nope
<katsu> derp: did you move /etc/apt to ~?
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | smithw
<ubotu> smithw: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zeeble> hi. is there anyway i can start an install of ubuntu without having to download the whole CD? like a netinstall, or something?
<derp> IndyGunFreak: but i ran "sudo mv /etc/apt ~" so i could edit my sources.list....or at least that's what a forum told me
<BarryToeman> smithw: install compizconfig-settings-manager to edit settings
<gordonjcp> gary4gar: I've not actually used a bitrate that low before
<lakagna> Oopsss, that might be the problem ... I have the ports open (Port Triggering) but not the virtual servers for Azureus configured. I have to do it now ...
<WAKUWAKU> Escriba el texto aquí....wenas noches
<IndyGunFreak> derp: what forum told you to do that?
<smithw> BarryToeman: thank you, I'll try that
<nwonknu-> interest
<wols> gordonjcp: then the AP is crap too bad security is just as much as no security
<katsu> derp: apt-get looks for the sources.list in /etc/apt
<ompaul> !es | WAKUWAKU
<ubotu> WAKUWAKU: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<derp> i don't remember...it was something i googled
<IndyGunFreak> katsu: and god knows where he moved it...lol
<WAKUWAKU> ok
<IndyGunFreak> derp: i would suggest rebuilding your source list
<gordonjcp> wols: I don't care about WPA, serious wifi kit doesn't use it anyway
<IndyGunFreak> !source-o-matic | derp
<ubotu> derp: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Box|UK> IndyGunFreak,  you got url for source list
<gordonjcp> wols: this isn't really solving the problem, anyway
<Xsss4hell> When you assign emblemes to folders and zoom in to 150% then go a folder up and back again, it look as if the emblemes got cut at the right half.  This looks ugly and irritating, PLEASE FIX THAT!
<gordonjcp> Xsss4hell: file a bug
<IndyGunFreak> Box|UK: look above at the source-o-matic ubotu trigger.... that should help you.
<derp> IndyGunFreak: ok ill try that!
<saintz0r> hello all. i am currently double booting, using mostly windows bcuz i am a photoshop person and i need it 24/7. but i want to start using winsows only for photoshop and move all my daily stuff on ubuntu. the problem is i have almost 700GB of data that are in ntfs. can the partitions be converted to ext3 without loosing anydata
<nedg> wow, this is a busy channel. You guys have a lot of patience
<saintz0r> ?
<gordonjcp> wols: so basically, Linux doesn't support wifi then
<gordonjcp> wols: fair enough, back to NetBSD it is
<Xsss4hell> gordonjcp?? where
<wols> gordonjcp: it does
<gary4gar> gordonjcp, i have some videos from my digital camera, who details are: 320 x 240,Motion JPEG,60 frames per second,Uncompressed 8-bit PCM audio,Mono,11024 Hz
<Box|UK> IndyGunFreak,  thnkxs for help you posted as i typed lol
<gordonjcp> wols: it doesn't seem to
<wols> gordonjcp: and I'd say you will see that linux generally supports it better than netbsd
<IndyGunFreak> saintz0r: ubuntu should see NTFS w/o to much fuss(at least it did for me)
<gordonjcp> wols: nonsense
<wols> gordonjcp: how does netbd do wpa?
<smithw> BarryToeman: is there a theme package I should install also, so that window decorations appear?
<IndyGunFreak> Box|UK: lol, it happens
<gordonjcp> wols: don't know, I have never seen a good use for WPA
<derp> IndyGunFreak: wait...sudo apt-get exits on signal 11 with some complain about "GPG keyrings not found"
<zeeble> hi. is there anyway i can start an install of ubuntu without having to download the whole CD? like a netinstall, or something?
<gordonjcp> wols: WPA can be cracked in a couple of minutes anyway, so what's the point?
<Enselic> zeeble: yeah
<Xsss4hell> gordonjcp?? where to file a bug
<Box|UK> ubuntu spots my nfts drive no probs im pulling media files off  nfts drive as we speak
<zeeble> Enselic: any pointers howto?
<Enselic> !install > zeeble
<IndyGunFreak> derp: fix your source list, then install whatever it is you're trying to install.
<gordonjcp> Xsss4hell: www.google.com
<zeeble> Enselic: ty
<lakagna> juano_ I am going to launch deluge, if the network kicks me out, then you will see that I left the chat room, if I'm still here, then everything went right. Thank you very much.
<IndyGunFreak> derp: and use a bit more auction in info you find online.
<wols> gordonjcp: some can't. why do you use WEP then?
<xyvuoeua> can someone help me with KDE ? I installed kubuntu over ubuntu but now I can't get any sound.
<masteroc> does anyone know why when im using mplayer to play a movie file, and i pause it, when i click the play button to resume it, i get "Error: gnome_screensaver_error"
<xyvuoeua> when i log into gnome the sound works
<derp> IndyGunFreak: will do
<xyvuoeua> i have two audio cards but when I select the one connected to my stereo i still don't get any sound
<derp> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)
<BarryToeman> smithw: emerald
<IndyGunFreak> derp: or if you want, i'll pastebin mine... makes me no difference
<wols> gordonjcp: how do you crack WPA? with what?
<Box|UK> i dont use mplayer i use VLC
<gordonjcp> wols: because no "real" wireless kit supports WPA
<masteroc> ill try vlc thanks
<derp> IndyGunFreak: it's alright ill use that link you gave
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<ompaul> gordonjcp, what does it use for "values of encryption"
<gordonjcp> wols: a WPA-capable bridge with some interesting firmware and a horking great dual Opteron
<smithw> BarryToeman: right... it seems to be already installed... good, I take a deeper onto that, thank you
<gordonjcp> wols: apparently
<wols> gordonjcp: what do they support then?
<gordonjcp> wols: I suspect the demo was slightly rigged with a weak-ish key
<wols> gordonjcp: and I really see you don't have much clue about what you#re talking :)
<IndyGunFreak> mostly WEP
<wols> but you're funny. go on
<gordonjcp> wols: real stuff uses either WEP or AES
<arjeboff> lol
<wols> hehe. yes, I guess WEP is enterprise grade security
<ompaul> wols, if your enterprise is a kindegarden
<gordonjcp> wols: go look at the spec for *any* serious wifi kit
<gordonjcp> s/wifi/wireless/
<foobar> my desktop now becomes empty right after a reboot
<gordonjcp> Breezenet, Orthogon, Ceragon
<ompaul> gordonjcp, you are seriously wrong, please go do some research
<gordonjcp> you won't find WPA
<ompaul> !wireless | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gordonjcp> ompaul: uhm, this is what I do for a living
<foobar> I try to ls -al and the stuff still there
<wols> gordonjcp: I would call you something but would trigger a language. just please never ever talk about wireless again
<nananuu> HI! how can I set open office word processor to underline my mistakes?
<gordonjcp> wols: fuck off, ok
<gordonjcp> just fuck off
<wols> fyi: WPA uses TKIP and AES as cyphers
<foobar> right-click on the desktop and there's nothing
<foobar> what can I do about it?
<Flare183> !language | gordenjcp
<ubotu> gordenjcp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Box|UK> wols get an irish dictionary :) lol
<IndyGunFreak> nananuu: thats a software specific question, you'd probably need to check OO documentation.
<wols> ompaul: I didn't intend it, but I was _good_! :)
<IndyGunFreak> nananuu: or maybe ask in #openoffice  i don't know.
<ompaul> wols, well thats life
<nananuu> snx IndyGunFreak
<brandon__> anyone know of something i can copy dvds with?
<Flare183> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IndyGunFreak> brandon__: ::dvdrip::, acidrip, there's a few of them.
<brandon__> ok... ty
<Skar> if i remove ubuntu's boot partition, what will happen?
<Flare183> !DVD | brandon__
<ubotu> brandon__: please see above
<MASTERjeff> brandon__:  you can extract the iso's using k3b or gnomebaker and burn the iso back to another dvd
<harrisony> Skar: you wont be able to boot into your system
<DefineKyleThyne> if someone has a moment, i have a question about my GNOME panel
<brandon__> ok
<aolaus> anyone know how to enable asian language input?
<wols> DefineKyleThyne: never ask to ask
<magnetron> DefineKyleThyne: just ask the channel
<Skar> harrisony, is there any way to make ubuntu boot without the partition?
<Flare183> !ask | DefineKyleThyne
<ubotu> DefineKyleThyne: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> Skar: i don't know what would happen, but i don't think it would be god.
<wols> brandon__: but, but that would be ILLEGAL *gasü*
<harrisony> Skar: you can have it is with your root partition
<earthian> Hello
<Box|UK> lo
<Skar> harrisony, so i just move the boot files to my root partition?
<lookwarz> hi earthian
<brandon__> wols what is illegal?
<aolaus> eh?
<brandon__> backing up dvds?
<wols> copying CDs of course :)
<aolaus> you ren neng bang wo ba?
<Flare183> brandon__:> i think he is talking about copying movies illegially
<MASTERjeff> backing up *commercial* dvds
<harrisony> brandon__: libdvdcss2
<Fawkesfyre> Holy dancing Manatees  Batman ... i do need to make sure that my EXTRAVERSION in the makefile matches the actual EXTRAVERSION of the kernel
<magnetron> hi, how do i compile apps so they end up in a .deb package?
<MasterShrek> !checkinstall | magnetron
<ubotu> magnetron: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<brandon__> im not wishing to make illegal copies of rental movies
<MASTERjeff> magnetron:  install checkinstall
<DefineKyleThyne> ok, last week i was playing around with Avant Window Navigator. Got it in and working fine and decided that i like the GNOME panel better. so i remove the AWN package with Synaptic and notice that none of my current windows are showing up on the panel. any ideas?
<magnetron> MasterShrek: ty
<harrisony> magnetron: if your going to be sending the packages to friends Do not use checkinstall
<MASTERjeff> magnetron: what you do is run ./configure && make as normal, then sudo checkinstall to create and install the .deb
<Skar> is there any way to make my ubuntu NOT use the boot partition?
<earthian> I have an issue with ubuntu desktop (7.04) on a router computer... some websites work on the rest of the network computer and some websites dont (in the browser) while ssh/ping and such tools work perfectly everywhere. Anybody know where to look for the issue? The computer was freshly and good configured just a few moments ago. the network has many kinds of OS which behaves the same
<harrisony> Skar: um...i guess make a /boot/ and copy the files but i dont know how good that would be
<wols> earthian: loewr the MTU on the clients
<Skar> harrisony, hm...well i guess i can give it a try
<wols> and there is a clamp mss setting for iptables. those two should fix it
<IdNotFound> DefineKyleThyne: maybe you're missing the window list applet? try putting it back...
<Skar> thanks for the help, harrisony
<buttercups> wols, hes asking how to copy a dvd, don't troll the conversation into a legal question
<IdNotFound> DefineKyleThyne: right click > add to panel > window list
<xxx> i just installed ubuntu what are the essentials i need ?
<xyvuoeua> i have two audio cards but when I select the one connected to my stereo i still don't get any sound
<Enselic> xxx: what do you plan to use your computer for?
<Box|UK> IdNotFound,  a brain to read
<katsu> xxx: you should have all the essentials to do basic computing
<DefineKyleThyne> Thanks, IdNotFound.
<wols> buttercups: I didn't do it and the exxaggeration and *gasp* should have been clear. guess I was wrong
<xxx> well im not a developer but home user
<IdNotFound> Box|UK: excuse me? didn't get it ;(
<BarryToeman> aolaus: do you have "System->Administration->language support"?
<IdNotFound> DefineKyleThyne: np :)
<earthian> wols: this was already done. problem is that some websites work perfectly (i.e. google, microsoft) while the others (i.e. debian.org wikipedia.org) causes a time out
<wols> xxx: this is not windows. ubuntu comes with more than the bare OS
<Enselic> xxx: well just fire up Firefox and rock and roll then :)
<Box|UK> IdNotFound,  np dry sense of humour
<xxx> lol
<wols> earthian: bot, MSS clamp and MTU reduction. what MTU on the client? do you use pppoe?
<aolaus> BarryToeman: yes, activated chinese
<aolaus> installed scim and everything
<xxx> is it good to click and install everything in synaptic?
<IdNotFound> Box|UK: maybe it got lost in translation... english is not my first language :P
<LiMaO> xxx, click on 'applications > add/remove applications'.. enjoy the menu =)
<alex-weej> anyone know how to debug the networking scripts not bringing my wifi up until i log in and "restart" the service?
<MASTERjeff> xxx: use add/remove programs instead. synaptic has thousands upon thousands of programs
<alex-weej> "link is not ready" apparently
<MASTERjeff> just install what you need
<wols> alex-weej: which service?
<alex-weej> wols: networking
<alex-weej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/162461
<katsu> xxx_: installing all packages would use a lot of space
<earthian> wols: router has PPPoATM and a crappy USB modem. Could this be the problem? one of the clients is debian with MTU 1000
<BarryToeman> aolaus: did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25412
<xxx_> how much space?
<wols> xxx_: no you can't even install all since some thing conflict
<xxx_> k
<brandon__> if i copy dvd image and then burn to blank dvd,,, will my dvd player read it?
<wols> alex-weej: then something like gnome networking manager fsck up up and /etc/init.d/networking brings it back again
<Enselic> xxx_: yes, you will very rarely download a program from the web, most of the time (always) you will install programs from the repositiries, e.g thourh Synaptic
<xyvuoeua> i have two audio cards but when I select the one connected to my stereo i still don't get any sound
<alex-weej> wols: no, gnome doesn't even start.
<LiMaO> xxx, click on 'applications > add/remove applications'.. enjoy the menu =)
<aolaus> BarryToeman: that thread is for hoary
<alex-weej> wols: the network doesn't come up at all, ever
<earthian> wols: but then again... why some sites load and the others dont? Could there be some misconfiguration in the ubuntu software on that router? and if yes, maybe you do know which part?
<wols> brandon__: if it's a CSS encrypted DVD: no (ie all commercial movies). almsot only self burnt movies will work that way
<aolaus> it's 3 years old
<xxx_> thnx guys
<xxx_> brb
<brandon__> wols, so how do i decrypt it
<wols> earthian: what about the iptables clamp?
<wols> brandon__: via libdvdcss2. maybe medibuntu has a package for copying dvds
<Box|UK> in Xp i can login to my router and set firmware firewall perameters can i do the same on gutsy?
<wols> brandon__: also you usually need to recode the DVD since commercial DVDs are 8-9GB while a normal CD-R only has room for 4,7GB
<aolaus> but thank you for the directions
<juano__> Box|UK: yes
<subtwo> brandon__: I've been using k9copy successfully...
<xyvuoeua> i have two audio cards but when I select the one connected to my stereo i still don't get any sound
<wols> Box|UK: do you mean upnp?
<juano__> Box|UK: from windows how do you do it ? explorer ?
<aolaus> if this crap doesn't work, it's back to XP for the time being
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: what cards do you have
<wols> Box|UK: or webbrowser access?
<Box|UK> juano thnxs ill google a bit and do some reading
<brandon__> subtwo... ok... so i just install k9copy
<BarryToeman> aolaus: so it is.  this shouldn't be so complicated.  here's a better one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582424
<aolaus> lol, I found that thread too
<Box|UK> i use Explorer to login to me modem
<wols> Box|UK: something like http://192.168.0.1 ?
<aolaus> I am in the process of getting all those random packages hoping one of them will work
<alex-weej> Box|UK: yes that'll be fine
<Box|UK> wols yea
<juano__> Box|UK: yea then from firefox there shouldn't be a problem
<xyvuoeua> harrisony: one Ensoniq AudioPCI one VIA 82C86A/B rev20
<wols> Box|UK: ubuntu works exactly he same way
<subtwo> brandon__: yes, it's a kde-application so it will probably bring in a lot of kde-specifics, but if you can live with that, k9copy is an excellent program that does all the recoding to 4.7gb and all
<dmb> hey, is it possible to do a have a make config-like dialog when building your own kernel?
<xyvuoeua> I select ensoniq as the mixer but still no sound comes out
<wols> dmb: of course. make menuconfig works just as well
<Box|UK> thxs guys im liking this  the more and more i play about  it seems  im only limited by immagination or lack of skill :)
<xyvuoeua> but in gnome sound works
<aolaus> given all the trouble with editing config files and possibly screwing up the english input
<xyvuoeua> i installed kubuntu
<wols> dmb: after you done configuring, make-kpkg it
<dmb> wols: well, i'm trying to do it the proper way, by using the rules file etc
<wols> rules file?
<sionide21> dmb: 'make menuconfig'
<IngerPoznas> i receive this error:error while loading shared libraries: libutempter.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ...ere i could find this file?
<aolaus> I'd rather just use the press-two-buttons XP route ;)
<BarryToeman> aolaus: wish I could help more.
<earthian> right... i think debian wont "clamp" my iptables or whatever... thanks for your support and ideas!
<aolaus> not at all
<aolaus> the problem is with the OS
<dmb> wols: the way its set up is the config files are in debian/config/i386 and the files are split up
<aolaus> see ya
<wols> dmb: you take the kernel source, run make menuconfig and coonfigure the kernel as you want ti, then your run make-kpkg and you have a nice shiny kernel.deb
<xyvuoeua> i need some help
<wols> dmb: that is poppycock. that's what kernel-package does for you
<xxx_> i need support for .rar .zip files and all the other formats what do i install ?
<harrisony> !rar > xxx_
<MASTERjeff> xxx_:  just install the program rar
<MASTERjeff> xxx_:  zip support is included
<xxx_> an all the others?
<xxx_> and*
<IngerPoznas> somebody could answer to me?
<harrisony> IngerPoznas: what program do you get it on
<wols> IngerPoznas: packages.ubuntu.com
<MASTERjeff> xxx_:  i recommend you install ubuntu-restricted -extras in synaptic. it will install most anything you will use or will want to use
<jorgp> xxx_: just install them, lha, arj, rar, zip, .Z they are all there
<IngerPoznas> ok thanks..
<xxx_> how do i install resrticted extras can u give me the command for terminal ?
<Box|UK> ok nother question instead of apt-get could i  do rpm instead
<harrisony> Box|UK: no
<xyvuoeua> i need some help
<harrisony> Box|UK: you can install rpm and yum but thats just stupid
<wols> Box|UK: there is a rpm but never ever, ever use it. never!
<xxx_> lol
<jorgp> wols: lol
<MASTERjeff> xxx_:  'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<xxx_> thnx
<Box|UK> rpm is self extracting used it on my friends linux
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: with mutiple sound cards you may want to look into pulseaudio
<cypherdelic> Watch my new great Background, composed of images from gnome,ubuntu and compiz(beryl) - http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=maniacdebiankl3.jpg - Copyright reversed. Feel free to ask me for different resolutions or the xcf
<wols> Box|UK: ubuntu is no deadrat derivative
<Box|UK> he did watch me closely though lol
<xyvuoeua> harrisony: are you sure
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: it makes life alot easier managing what sounds go to which speakers and cards
<wols> Box|UK: it's a fast way to destroy your ubuntu
<PirateHead> When is Edgy Eft no longer supported?
<xyvuoeua> harrisony:  how do you know this will work then
<ompaul> PirateHead, april
<ikonia> PirateHead: I think it's got another 6 months
<cypherdelic> Tell me if you like, also different colors available.
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: i dont 100% know but i have friends who said it works
<PirateHead> wols: What's a fast way to destroy your computer? Is it as fast as using Automatix?
<Box|UK> wols its cool  i feel safer with apt-get  means i have to really want to install stuff
<IngerPoznas> wols:  i cant find it there..
<tonyfordz> how do I install drivers, and other content in Ubuntu? most of the files are either bin or rpm
<HeatMzzr> your all losing me now.
<tonyfordz> im new but I have done all the updates
<ikonia> tonyfordz: what drivers ?
<PirateHead> tonyfordz: You use the repository with apt-get.
<ikonia> tonyfordz: all the drivers you need should be already in the kernel
<tonyfordz> my video card
<ikonia> tonyfordz: what video card ?
<rubax> Need some pc experts here
<rubax> I messed up at work
<ikonia> rubax: just ask the question please.
<tonyfordz> ATi Radeon X1600 Pro 512mb
<harrisony> !ati > tonyfordz
<rubax>  and installed and reinstalled ubuntu
<MASTERjeff> tonyfordz:  the restricted driver manager should pop up automatically for you to install video drivers
<tonyfordz> I got wine installed via the updates
<ikonia> tonyfordz: check the pm from ubotu
<Slart> !apt | tonyfordz
<ubotu> tonyfordz: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xyvuoeua> how do I use pulseaudio harrisony
<soundray> rubax: keep it on one line please
<rubax> on a windows pc with pc anywhere
<wols> IngerPoznas: what program do you try to start that spits out the error? name and version please
<rubax> is there a way to revert this?
<Box|UK> tonyford system/admin/restricted drivers
<PirateHead> rubax: No.
<mugi> hello
<rubax> :(
<tonyfordz> ok ima check that link thanks
<mugi> hi
<harrisony> morning mugi
<ikonia> rubax: you've installed ubuntu and now you'd like to remove it yes/no ?
<rubax> yes
<SpookyET> Is there any way to get the date of when a package was installed using the tools?
<mugi> morning
<IngerPoznas> nastyangel@nastyangel-laptop:~/scanner$ ./screen
<IngerPoznas> ./screen: error while loading shared libraries: libutempter.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PirateHead> rubax: That is, unless you have backups of the computer before you messed with it.
<maxo> I have a quick question, it's a bit techie, wondering if anyone can help?
<Skar> is it possible to make an extended partition with 3 logical partitions inside with /boot, swap, and /root?
<ikonia> SpookyET: dpkg log
<ikonia> SpookyET: in /var/log
<MASTERjeff> maxo:  just ask the question
<SpookyET> i need the tool
<maxo> is it possible to put a 400mhz FSB processor into a motherboard that only allows processors with 333mhz fsb?
<Slart> !ask | maxo
<ikonia> rubax: no - you can't uninstall the operating system
<SpookyET> there are too many entries
<ubotu> maxo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> SpookyET: what tool ?
<rubax> I knew I should have used a disk image
<SpookyET> like dpkg -someflag show me the date
<chosig> something for the legal team to look at? http://www.askpoodle.com/ (hint, top left corner)
<ikonia> SpookyET: there isn't one, check the log.
<maxo> or would it blow up?
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Skar> is it possible to make an extended partition with 3 logical partitions inside with /boot, swap, and /root?
<melkor> Has anybody else had problems with random files being created.
<wols> IngerPoznas: screen is in ubuntu
<SpookyET> ikonia: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/21/digging-people-out-of-holes-via-the-command-line/ I want to do something like that
<tonyfordz> alright now on another note I need to install java support because the one that downloads with updates wont run RuneScape
<PirateHead> rubax: It's always a good idea to use backups and virtual disk images when trying out new operating systems on business-critical machines. :-)
<ikonia> Skar: sure
<MASTERjeff> maxo:  it won't blow up. it probably just won't boot
<ikonia> SpookyET: what ?
<Skar> ah, thanks
<tonyfordz> its just blank
<wols> IngerPoznas: how did you install your screen version?
<soundray> maxo: I think it would work, if your board supplies the correct voltage. Better to ask in ##hardware, though
<mugi> installed ubuntu 7.10 but in random time my mouse stops responding end keyboard  system stops what is the problem?
<maxo> soundray: thanks! been looking for a channel like that :-)
<IngerPoznas> it isnt mines...i downloadet it for  friend...from his site
<PirateHead> mugi: I does it start working again when you reboot?
<wols> maxo: it is possible. the cpu will run just slower but will run
<mugi> yes
<ikonia> SpookyET: thats shell scripting, you can do that using the log file
<wols> maxo: usually at leas
<wols> t
<PirateHead> mugi: Try booting the kernel with the additional cheat codes "pci=routeirq irqpoll"
<melkor> In a large directory of music I had four to five files that came up which were pretty much e-mail in my home directory I had another home directory pop up. which was empty.
<MASTERjeff> maxo:  it will not boot. period. if the motherboard does not support that fsb, it will not boot. period
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: and then you may want to work through http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup to make sure everything will work
<maxo> MASTERjeff, wols: at the moment I've got an AMD Athlon XP 2600+, but I'm wondering if I'd get an increase in speed if putting in an XP 3200+
<wols> IngerPoznas: then ask HIM how to run it not us. use ubuntu's screen
<micahf> can I install ubuntu server on a 1GB flash card?
<ikonia> maxo: this isn't hardware support
<tonyfordz> bbl
<Box|UK> i had prob with mouse seemed ubuntu picked  my mouse up as a two button standard instead of 3 button scroll wheel  did some searching  i solved the prob
<PirateHead> micahf: Doubtful.
<ikonia> micahf: you can but it can cause issues due to dynamic disks
<HeatMzzr> MasterJeff is laying it down period    HA
<mugi> ok thanks i'l trythat
<micahf> aw man, that sucks
<wols> micahf: if you don't install everything and the kitchensink: yes
<PirateHead> mugi: Good luck.
<IngerPoznas> but he told me to execute the command but i receive that error and i dont know why....
<harrisony> micahf: unless you really want to strip it
<MASTERjeff> HeatMzzr:  dude, i don't go near the period. i send it to others
<micahf> ikonia: what are the "issues" ?
<HeatMzzr> lol
<wols> IngerPoznas: cause you miss a library. what is this "screen" supposed to do?
<micahf> I have a compact flash ide adapter
<Upayavira> If I use debian/rules to build a kernel, how do I tell it to add my own suffix to the version?
<Fawkesfyre> ive got 2.6.22-14-generic... the EXTRAVERSION in the Make file is set to = .9 ... so I need to change it to -14-generic correct?
<soundray> maxo: you will be disappointed. If you want a noticably faster machine, you'd have to increase the frequency by factor 2.
<ikonia> micahf: your root disk will be dynamic, the machine it is plugged into can interperate that different
 * differentreality I am not afraid to keep on liiiiiiiiiving
<MASTERjeff> maxo:  as long as the motherboard supports the processor, it will work. if it isn;t supported it won't boot
<PirateHead> !offtopic > differentreality
<IngerPoznas> and were i could get that library?that im asking for...
<HeatMzzr> period
<ikonia> MASTERjeff: can we please drop hardware chat
<wols> IngerPoznas: not in ubuntu so offtopic here. again: ask your "friend"
<IngerPoznas> to scan something i dont understant well the thing...
<soundray> maxo: save the money towards an AM2 mainboard and a quad CPU.
<wols> IngerPoznas: what scanner do you have?
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: if you're using the "old" approach to building a kernel, then you can use --append-to-version as well as changing EXTRAVERSION
<lovedeatm> can somoe one tell me hot to get a list of channels on this server? is there like a website or soemthing?
<micahf> ikonia: hm, I guess I still don't understand what exactly this means, ubuntu does not work the same way with flash disks?
<wols> soundray: aka "wasted money" tho this is OT
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<MASTERjeff> lovedeatm:  are you using xchat?
<wols> micahf: it does work with them
<IngerPoznas> ssh-scan
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira:  thank you
<mugi> i'm just rebooting now
<maxo> MASTERJeff: I'm just confused, because AMD's website says an Athlon XP3000+ is 400mhz fsb, but on http://www.simhq.com/_technology/technology_006a.html, they say they run it on 333mhz fsb
<melkor> lovedeatm have you tried "/list"
<Box|UK> lovedeatm,  type /list
<lovedeatm> no masterjeff
<wols> IngerPoznas: that's not the name/brand of your scanner is it?
<ikonia> micahf: no, a flash card is a dynamic disk, a lot of the older problems are removed with the use of UUID, however grub the boot loader can interperate this differently if you are trying to put the boot sector on it
<IngerPoznas> my friend gave it to me...
<lovedeatm> and no i havent but ill do that
<micahf> ikonia: ah, thank you, that makes more sense
<lovedeatm> thanks it worked
<kazol_> Do I really need the Gutsy installation CD to install alien?
<maxo> soundray: it's a little fiddly, I'm using a shuttle computer with a small factor mother board
<ikonia> micahf: apologies I wasn't clear
<wols> IngerPoznas: it's quite doable to boot from flash disks if the BIOS supports it
<harrisony> kazol_: no
<micahf> ikonia: it's OK
<ikonia> kazol_: I advise you not to use alien
<IngerPoznas>  Underlocker New ssh Scanner
<IngerPoznas> this is the name
<kazol_> ikonia: What should I use instead?
<wols> IngerPoznas: LAST time I ask: what scanner is this?
<HeatMzzr> what is alien, sounds like maybe something I want
<simtower> ubunty4lyfe!
<ikonia> kazol_: what do you want to install
<harrisony> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ikonia> HeatMzzr: if you don't know what it is, you don't know you want it
<wols> HeatMzzr: no you don't
<kazol_> ikonia: OpenOffice
<soundray> maxo: all the more reason to stay well clear. It's difficult to get good heat transfer with these once you've removed the heatsink.
<ikonia> kazol_: open office is in the ubuntu repo
<HeatMzzr> lol yeah allright.
<wols> HeatMzzr: it converts .deb to rpm and vice versa. and breaks your ubuntu in the process
<MASTERjeff> maxo:  check your motherboard documentation, first. that is where the compatiblity list is. or check the manufacturers website
<kazol_> ikonia: It's outdated.
<xyvuoeua> harrisony: pulseaudio is for NETWORK SOUND not local
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: i use it locally
<ikonia> kazol_: what is in the newer version you want ?
<PirateHead> HeatMzzr: That's untrue. You can install many programs using Alien and have no trouble.
<HeatMzzr> ching chang chong. thats what i just heard wols... :)
<kazol_> It's just a newer revision.
<wols> xyvuoeua: with the same reasoning xserver is for NETWORK GUI not local
<maxo> MASTERjeff: all it says is "AMD Athlon XP processor for socket A with 200, 266 and 333MHz FSB"
<ikonia> maxo: what part of "this is not a hardware chat channel" am I not making clear to you ?
<ikonia> maxo: this is a channel for the ubuntu operating system only
<xyvuoeua> then i don't get how to make it work i don't want to use network sound
<Box|UK> any good chess games one that comes  as standard is a tad awfull
<HeatMzzr> dudes, ive had ubuntu for three days now. i was kidding
<wols> maxo: that iwll work, but as I said; lower speed
<ikonia> wols: don't encourage him the channel is busy enough
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i have a question, my computer refuses to obtain ip addresses from dhcp. it works on startup, but if i connect to ethernet then attempt to use the wireless again.. it fails. any suggestions?
<MASTERjeff> maxo:  #hardware
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: i have 1 sound card and 1 computer and it helps me a ton
<kazol_> How do I kill a job?
<xyvuoeua> well sound does not work
<MASTERjeff> kazol_:  killall job
<kane77> kazol_, kill -15 (or -9) pid, where pid is process id...
<wols> radioaktivstorm: is the default route changing or what?
<kazol_> kane77: But it's a job in "jobs"
<HeatMzzr> ello fyda
<kazol_> kane77: Has an ID of 1.
<ikonia> kazol_: id 1 = init
<ikonia> kazol_: why do you want to kill init
<tonyfordz> How do I install a file with the ext *.run?
<wols> maxo: #hardware is NOT /msg wols
<harrisony> tonyfordz: sh FILE.run
<tonyfordz> it is for Linux
<wols> tonyfordz: what file is this?
<ikonia> tonyfordz: its a binary, are you trying to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<kazol_> ikonia: No, I mean the jobs in Ctrl+Z
<tonyfordz> ty
<radioaktivstorm> wols: i have a laptop that i tote around campus. it fails to hand off properly from access point to access point. so it may be changing. im not sure if that is what you are asking though :/
<wols> tonyfordz: nvidia.com drivers are unsupported. you will be on your own
<IngerPoznas> wols: i have to wait?
<wols> IngerPoznas: you ahve to tell me what I asked
<PirateHead> tonyfordz: There's always Envy. It isn't a great solution, but it works for a lot of people.
<IngerPoznas> yes
<IngerPoznas> the name of the scanner
<tonyfordz> sh: Can't open install.run
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<IngerPoznas> and i told it to you...
<tonyfordz> =o(
<ikonia> PirateHead: don't recommend envy to someone who has not need for nvidai.com drivers yet
<ikonia> tonyfordz: what are you trying to install
<xyvuoeua> well sound does not work
<wols> IngerPoznas: I don#t think this is the right name since there is no scanner of that name in google
<tonyfordz> my ati driver
<IngerPoznas> i can send it to you if do you want :)
<tonyfordz> just downloaded it from ATi for Linux
<erUSUL> !ati | tonyfordz
<ubotu> tonyfordz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> tonyfordz: ok - have you tried the drivers packaged in ubuntu
<wols> IngerPoznas: scanner as in glassplate you lay a parep on and it digitalizes a pciture for your computer, right?
<PirateHead> erUSUL: Envy isn't "needed" only if good graphical support isn't "needed". Gnome isn't "needed" and X isn't "needed".
<IngerPoznas> nope....
<tonyfordz> I been there already
<ikonia> PirateHead: envy isn't needed
<IngerPoznas> i give up
<tonyfordz> it doesnt do anything
<IngerPoznas> thanks anyway
<xyvuoeua> i need help with getting sound to work on KDE, it works on gnome
<wols> PirateHead: if you install envy: no support here. have a nice day
<ikonia> tonyfordz: what doesn't do anything, can you expand on that
<tonyfordz> im a windows user I dont know jack about linux
<harrisony> tonyfordz: do it trough the restricted driver manager
<PirateHead> ikonia: If you're on a system where the default proprietary driver doesn't work but Envy does, it's needed.
<ikonia> PirateHead: no its not
<mugi> hi i have just retarted but it's still stops in 5 min time
<PirateHead> ikonia: Nice retort. :-\
<kazol_> How do I kill a task/job in Ctrl+Z?
<Box|UK> tonyfordz,  system/admin/restricted driver
<erUSUL> PirateHead: envy isn't needed bcouse System>Admin>Restricted Drivers exist and is safe (no so envy). Anyway i didin't wrotte that factoid complain in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> tonyfordz: thats ok, can you explain what you've done an what has happened
<harrisony> envy is like easyubuntu, its not as bad as automatix but its still iffy
<tonyfordz> im trying to do away with windows but its so frustrating this OS is not user friendly. Hell in Windows I just double click and thi9ngs install
<wols> PirateHead: have your way, but a) doN#t tell people in here to use envy and don't want any support from here either
<nickrud> kazol, type fg , that will bring it back to life, then exit
<ikonia> harrisony: it is an unacceptable method, as is easy ubuntu and automatix
<fsckr> hmm this is the second time I have come home and found my computer unresponsive......still running but black screen.  I have looked in the logs but i really don't know what I am looking for what caused this.  Have any ideas?
<tonyfordz> I went to that link before
<tonyfordz> it doesnt say how to install anything
<xyvuoeua> i need help with getting sound to work on KDE, it works on gnome
<wols> tonyfordz: it's the same in ubuntu. no one said you had to go to ati for drivers. ubuntu brings the ati drivers to you
<tonyfordz> someone sent it to me in pm
<ikonia> tonyfordz: please listen, I'm asking you what has happened and your just ranting
<Box|UK> tonyfordz,  ive just come over from XP  just be patient ask question play about and read a little i only installed like 3 days ago and im loving the freedom
<tonyfordz> no I am not I just told you
<xyvuoeua> i need help with getting sound to work on KDE, it works on gnome
<harrisony> tonyfordz: go  System>Admin>Restricted Drivers and tick the ati box, then it will install the drivers you just downloaded but the ubuntu versions
<ikonia> you've not
<erUSUL> kazol_: kill %n  where n is the job number
<ikonia> tonyfordz: I've asked what you have actually done to install the drivers , what happened and what the results are
<mugi> Piratehead i'm back
<dstath> anybody can help me out with installing a usb modem?
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: what isnt working
<kantor> hi, I have two user accounts for instance john and peter.  If I'm logged in as john and I'm in gnome and I want to run a GUI program (like xchat) as peter from the terminal I get the following error:  Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server, Xlib: No protocol specified, (xchat:30838): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display, why is this ?
<kazol_> erSUL: thx
<erUSUL> !adsl | dstath
<ubotu> dstath: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<cypherdelic> Watch my new great Background, composed of images from gnome,ubuntu and compiz(beryl) - http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=maniacdebiankl3.jpg - Copyright reversed. Feel free to ask me for different resolutions,colors or the xcf. PM me
<xyvuoeua> THE SOUND
<tonyfordz> alright did that thank you ikonia
<xyvuoeua> in gnome sound works
<ikonia> tonyfordz: did what ?
<xyvuoeua> kde sound does not work
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: with pulseaudio?
<ikonia> tonyfordz: I've not seen you explain what has happened
<speps> hi guys ... is it possible to create symbolic links to directory out of apache DocumentRoot???Please HELP!
<ompaul> tonyfordz, people ask questions that need answering, so they can piece together a picture of what is actually wrong, you need to tell them in terms they ask, then they can get to grips to it from their perspective, which allows them help
<dstath> adsl yes. I 've tried everything
<kazol_> I had an issue where I could not execute OpenOffice-how do I prevent this? Is it a bug?
<tonyfordz> but what type of files do I need to download in the future that install themself?
<Wartorn> i did a fresh install, let it install firmware cutter for bcm43xx, update its firmware and no accesspoints will show up, what to do?
<xyvuoeua> i don't have to use pulse audio. kmix is fine !
<ikonia> speps: it is but you need to enable th "FollowLinks" Directive in the config file
<mugi> hello
<kazol_> Wartorn: The proprietary driver is terrible.
<ikonia> tonyfordz: why are you not listeing ?
<Wartorn> so what do i do?
<MASTERjeff> tonyfordz:  NONE it installs itself. you don't have to do anything. just go to the restricted driver manager
<kazol_> Wartorn: Use ndiswrapper.
<erUSUL> kantor: you have to enable "oreing" conection to your Xserver (xhost +peter)
<ikonia> tonyfordz: if you want help, participate in the dicussion,
<tonyfordz> I got an error
 * nickrud thinks ikonia has the patience of a saint
<mugi> PirateHead
<tonyfordz> got to reboot brb
<dstath> tried eciadsl, done new .bin files, no luck
<PirateHead> Hey Mugi. Question?
<mugi> are u there
<harrisony> xyvuoeua: try in #kubuntu as all the kde fans hang out there
<Wartorn> kazol_: i did that before i formatted, accesspoints showed up once, rebooted and then never again
<mugi> it's still same
<MASTERjeff> ikonia:  what a douche. let him go back to windows.
<maxo> Wartorn: I'm using that wireless card right now, in the end I had to stop using NetworkManager. I also switched to the ndiswrapper driver, though I'm not sure if this was needed
<ikonia> MASTERjeff: no problem, don't worry about it, lets move on
<kazol_> Wartorn: Does Network Manager start up upon boot?
<PirateHead> mugi: I don't know then. I have the same problem as you - after a minute or two my mouse and keyboard stop working - but when I use the cheat codes the problem goes away.
<kantor> erUSUL, "oreing" connection ? how can I do that ?
<mugi> still stops working
<dave81> i am having some trouble with istanbul can any one help?
<Wartorn> kazol_: yes
<maxo> Wartorn: NetworkManager screwed with my wireless card big time, I had to disable it in the end
<harrisony> dave81: just tell us whats happening and we will see what we can do
<ikonia> dave81: instanbul ?
<mugi> ok thanks for ur help
<Wartorn> what would that do? any replacement app?
<harrisony> ikonia: screen recording program last time i checked
<Locksm> Question: Is it possible to "emulate" my ubuntu OS through an application in win xp ?
<ikonia> harrisony: thank you
<harrisony> Locksm: vmware
<dave81> after recording with it it stats saving work then just sits there at that stage
<kingzar> Hello guys.. got a problem that's been lasting for some time!
<speps> ikonia: ... so i can create symlnk "symdir" to "/home/thatsme/dir" in /var/www and i can access it on http://localhost/symdir???
<Locksm> harmental: hx
<erUSUL> kantor: i mean "foreing" "external" from other user or host computer
<Locksm> thx*
<maxo> Wartorn: uninstall NetworkManager and edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Wartorn> maxo: you couldnt connect to anything cause of it?
<Box|UK> ok intalled ati xpress 200 drivers last night  all seemed to go well then on restart the machine just hung before login screen got out of it by reconfiguring xsever-xorg
<kingzar> I'm a new UBUNTU user, and my internet is working while using Live CD.
<maxo> Wartorn: it showed up APs, but it refused to get an IP address
<ikonia> speps: yes, IF you have followlinks enabled in the config file
<Wartorn> maxo: well, it shoud be easy so a girl with no experience can use it :P
<kingzar> But my Fresh install isn't working
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira:  i just need to compile a special driver... and the txt file im reading says to make sure the EXTRAVERSION in the /lib/modules/2.6*/build/Makefile matches the last part of uname -r
<bill_> speps, if you have FollowSymLinks on in apache
<Wartorn> it doesent show APs at all
<dstath> usb modem help anyone?
<harrisony> dave81: I know that in previous versions it has been very very buggy and i dont know if they iorned out all the bugs
<maxo> Wartorn: have you rebooted since installing the driver?
<bill_> dstath, no.
<harrisony> dstath: most i see are plug and play
<steve_b> hey can anyone help me - I need a way to use different configurations in different sessions
<dave81> ok should i just find a new program to record with?
<ikonia> steve_b: different configurations of what
<steve_b> I would like to have 1 session with 1 monitor, and one session with 2 monitors
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira:  it had .9 and I changed it to -14-generic and was wondering if that was the proper syntax
<bill_> steve_b, configurations for .... ?
<steve_b> like multiple x configurations
<soundray> dave81: first you should check whether it has written any data
<ikonia> steve_b: create 2 users
<Box|UK> some people  i see in the forums saying the ati xpress 200  works for them for 3d and others dont have 3d  should i just leave alone  till ati get a robust driver ?
<bill_> steve_b, two X logins?
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: Yeah, I'm not sure whether it is -14-generic or .14-generic
<ikonia> steve_b: I used to do something similar with my laptop for when it was docked or not.
<dave81> none that i can find
<dstath> my usb modem is far from being plug an play
<ikonia> steve_b: I had to write a script at init to detect "something" to work out if it was docked and then put the correct xorg.conf in place.
<speps> ikonia: i have Option FollowSymLinks in configuration file...but i cannot still view it trough localhost!!!
<steve_b> isn't there a way to just add another session to gdm with different settings?
<bill_> steve_b, Xorg -config /your/config/file
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira: well thanks i guess I can try both if nothing else ;)
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: but, beware, you should build it with a _different_ number/code, as you don't want to build a new kernel with the same number as the one you're riunning
<dave81> it does this even with a 2second clip
<ikonia> speps: is your web server actually running ok, can you just visit http://localhost
<speps> bill_: i have Option FollowSymLinks in configuration file...but i cannot still view it trough localhost!!!
<harrisony> Box|UK: ati + linux = not that good
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: that will cause all sorts of problems
<Wartorn> maxo: yes, ive rebooted
<steve_b> bill_ I need to have it so that when I boot into gnome it has 2 monitors enabled, but when I use xfce it only has 1
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira: oh
<ikonia> steve_b: you'll have to script that
<Tyczek> hi i'm trying to compile toshset... but errors... http://wklej.org/id/e7ba9a0643
<LEAVEMEALONE> Hi, i'm facing problems with ubuntu on youtube while i'm watching youtube movies i can not hear voice from my usb headset
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: that is what I'm currently struggling with - working out how to set the right problem
<kingzar> Any linux pro can help me with Wired ethernet problem!?
<Box|UK> harrisony,  k next time  i buy a pc ill remember that
<speps> ikonia: i cannot see any dir
<maxo> Wartorn: are you dual-booting?
<Tyczek> can you look at it?
<Wartorn> maxo: no
<bill_> kingzar, yes?
<speps> bill_: i cannot see any dir
<ikonia> speps: so if you visit http://localhost do you get the default site yes/no ?
<steve_b> ikonia is it easy?  what script do I need to edit?  can you point me in the direction of somewhere that I can learn to do this?
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: basically, if you recompile to the same verison number, you loose the option to roll back to a known state
<maxo> Wartorn: are you sure you can access your AP from where you are?
<bill_> speps, error log?
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira: good luck.. if I figure something out, ill pass it on
<ikonia> steve_b: its not straight forward, more so for you as you want a different setting based on your desktop
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: :-)
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira:  im not worried about that i dont have  a previous state
<maxo> speps: I had that problem, try creating a new folder, and create a symlink to that folder and see if that works. If it does, then it's just a permissions problem on the folder being pointed to
<Wartorn> maxo: definately, as i said, when i used ndiswrapper it worked once, then they didnt show up (nor could i connect manually) after rebooting
<speps> bill_: what does it means?Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<bill_> speps, "cannot see" does not mean anything... do you mean 404 on that directory?
<steve_b> ikonia what I was thinking is that I need multiple xconf files
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira: i just want ubuntu to learn to speak modem
<ikonia> steve_b: thats correct
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: presumably you are running a kernel now?
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira:  ;)
<kingzar> Any linux pro can help me with Wired ethernet problem!?
<ikonia> steve_b: however by the time you login, X is already running so you'll need to restart, in which case you'll get logged out
<harrisony> kingzar: just ask your question
<maxo> Wartorn: in a terminal, does your wireless card show up when you type 'iwconfig' ?
<harrisony> kingzar: and thoes that know can help
<Upayavira> Fawkesfyre: if you recompile with the same version,but get something wrong, you could end up with a dead system
<Fawkesfyre> Upayavira: ive got 2.6.22 installed and running
<Wartorn> maxo: yes
<LEAVEMEALONE> Hi, i'm facing problems with ubuntu on youtube while i'm watching youtube movies i can not hear voice from my usb headset
<steve_b> ikonia so how do I make it so that I can switch between them?  is there a command line utility that reloads the config that I can run from a script?
<harrisony> Fawkesfyre: can i ask why you are compiling a new kernel
<ikonia> steve_b: I can't figure a way to do it that way
<steve_b> ikonia I meant reload the config
<Fawkesfyre> harrisony:  im not
<maxo> Wartorn: is your card eth0?
<ikonia> steve_b: you can init it before xorg loads, but I don't know how to dynamically do it
<Fawkesfyre> harrisony:  im just trying to get a driver in
<bill_> is there an easy way to make a partial local ubuntu mirror?
<ikonia> steve_b: try #xorg see if they have any options
<cached> when I do wget (whatever) it tells me "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name."  What do I do?
<steve_b> ikonia ok will do.  Thanks for your help
<harrisony> LEAVEMEALONE: i didnt think you should be able to
<ikonia> steve_b: sorry its not easy
<steve_b> ikonia heh heh nothing ever is....
<mugi> mouse keyboard stops responding help pls?
<Fawkesfyre> harrisony: and the instructions say to make sure the extraversion in teh makefile matches the extraversion from uname -r
<Wartorn> maxo: indeed
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10
<Wartorn> maxo: no, sorry, eth1
<LEAVEMEALONE> harrisony: like? i've tried to fix alsamixer but i still do not get any sound from ff
<maxo> Wartorn: try in a terminal: iwlist eth1 scanning
<LEAVEMEALONE> for amarok i can listen mp3's etc.
<bill_> kingzar, do you know what driver it used?
<Wartorn> returns no scan results at ONC
<Wartorn> once, not like its scanning
<harrisony> LEAVEMEALONE: when watching youtube you shouldnt be able to hear your microphone, unless you open a sound recording application
<maxo> Wartorn: which driver are you using? ubuntu one, or ndiswrapper?
<LEAVEMEALONE> harrisony: i'm not talking about my microphone i'm talking about my headset i can not hear sound of movies not my microphone
<Wartorn> right now the ubuntu one, but same deal with the ndiswrapper one
<kingzar> bill_: i think it's a driver for realtek 8139
<harrisony> LEAVEMEALONE: sorry, not alot of sleep, cant think :P um....
<Wartorn> (except for that one time it worked, before rebooting, but never again)
<maxo> Wartorn: what does 'ndiswrapper -l' give?
<LEAVEMEALONE> harrisony: its ok i think i found problem
<Wartorn> nothing right now, ive just formatted to start over again
<kazol_> How do I install alien without the Ubuntu CD?
<maxo> Wartorn: that one time it worked, which driver was that with?
<cached> when I do wget (whatever) it tells me "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name."  What do I do?
<Wartorn> bcmwl5a.inf i think
<xxx_> how do i install compisfuzion and extras ?
<ikonia> xxx_: its already installed
<erUSUL> !ccsm | xxx_
<ubotu> xxx_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<xxx_> k
<Wartorn> not sure what driver package it was, i just searched for the laptop name and drivers, and there it was :P
<maxo> Wartorn: so it was with ndiswrapper?
<speps> maxo: it says You don't have permission to access etc... is it a permission problem???
<LEAVEMEALONE> nope i cant hear voice while i'm using alsamixer on sound preferences too
<ikonia> speps: can you access http://localhost
<erUSUL> kazol_: disable the cd from the software sources system>Admin>Software sources
<Tyczek> I've got Atheros 5007 EG (64 drivers installed on ubuntu 64). Ndiswrapper is working... I can see my network (is not encrypted) and I can't connect... Do you know how to solve this problem?
<speps> ikonia: yes
<maxo> speps: where is the directory it's pointing to?
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10
<Wartorn> maxo: yes
<speps> in my home
<ikonia> speps: excellent, the path your following the symlink too needs execute permissions for the world as a minimum
<ikonia> speps: and all parent directories to the path
<erUSUL> kingzar: it is a wireless card?
<ikonia> speps: also have you restarted apache after enabling followsymlinks
<speps> ikonia: parent or child?
<maxo> Wartorn: ok, first install your driver again with ndiswrapper
<kingzar> erUSUL: wired
<ikonia> speps: parent
<ikonia> speps: all directories that apache has to follow to get to your symlink need world execute minimum
<kazol_> What are good electronic engineering apps for Ubuntu?
<carlos_> howdy, does anyone know a simple sip softphone that can run on 7.10 x64 and can make calls through an Asterisk central?
<cached> :\ i'm feeling ignored
<erUSUL> kingzar: do you know the chipset? run 'lspci | grep -i net'
<speps> ikonia: so ... 755?
<kingzar> It's of Realtec RTL8139
<ikonia> speps: thats a bit overkill, but that would / should work
<ccidral> hello, i have a quick question
<LjL> cached, you have some invalid proxy server set for some reason. look at your network settings.
<maxo> Wartorn: then uninstall the driver in the restricted drivers manager thing, then run sudo apt-get remove network-manager, then edit /etc/network/interfaces so it looks something like this: http://pastebin.com/d63b3673b
<Wartorn> maxo: why cant i pm you? its so hard to keep track in here
<ccidral> i'm running ubuntu 7.04 desktop, and need to start my Tomcat 6 at system startup
<maxo> Wartorn: and then finally run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ccidral> how can i do that?
<speps> ikonia: it's 755 but it does not work
<erUSUL> kingzar: try sudo modprobe 8139cp
<cached> LjL: where do i do that?
<maxo> Wartorn: if you like, though that's about it
<Box|UK> can i move time and date from top panel to bottom just find it easier  to look down than up
<ccidral> already googled but could not make it work
<ikonia> speps: so your trying to create a symlink from /var/www to /home/you
<Wartorn> maxo: the person im configuring this pc for needs to be able to connect to two different networks, wont that be hard? the person is not particuarly skiled
<cached> LjL: System->Network Proxy says "Direct internet connection" which is what I have.
<LjL> cached, i'm not on GNOME so i'm not entirely sure, but System / Preferences / Network or something like that.
<erUSUL> Box|UK: add the clocl applet to the botton panel and quit it from the top one
<LjL> cached, uhm, try "echo $http_proxy" from a shell
<mustafa_> any ideas for fixing sound on youtube? :S
<speps> ikonia: yes ... and you is 755
<cached> LjL: it says http://:8080/  what should I change it to?
<soundray> erUSUL: you can also right-click it, unlock and select Move
<ikonia> speps: what about /home
<Box|UK> erUSUL,  thxs felt like an idiot asking that question
<soundray> Box|UK: you can also right-click it, unlock and select Move
<maxo> Wartorn: In that case, I can't help, I wasn't able to set up roaming properly with my card, though I'm sure it's possible. Certainly I got up a list of APs
<soundray> erUSUL: sorry
<Box|UK> thxs soundray
<ikonia> speps: you also need the "allowindex" option in the apache config too
<ikonia> speps: allowdirectorylistings sorry
<ikonia> speps: working from memory so you'll have to check the exact name spellings
<erUSUL> soundray: :)
<smultron> what's a good way to probe for an ip of a network device on the lan?
<maxo> speps: I had this exact same problem. Just create a new directory and put all your files in that, and then create a symlink to that new directory.
<LjL> cached: you should remove it, if you don't need to use a proxy. however you need to find out what is *setting* that variable in the first place, otherwise it won't help. try "grep http ~/.bash*"
<maxo> speps: I didn't  have to change any apache settings
<speps> ikonia: allow ... what?
<ikonia> speps: one moment
<Wartorn> maxo: maby ill just write a bash script to switch interface files then? :P if it works at all.. its just weird that it stopped working after a reboot
<speps> maxo: it does not work
<Box|UK> on XP bill gates copys everything to secret locations on the computer does  ubuntu track everyting?
<erUSUL> smultron: ping it?
<smultron> erUSUL: i don't know the IP...
<maxo> Wartorn: if it worked before, then it should work. I guess you just have to work out what changed that made it stop working. It could even be somethins as simple as the wireless antenna not screwed on properly
<erUSUL> smultron: use a port scanner like nmap and scan the ip range
<smultron> erUSUL: thanks, i'll try that
<maxo> speps: what do you mean by "it does not work" ? Do you get an error message?
<cached> LjL: Thanks!
<ikonia> speps: Options Indexes
<ikonia> speps: Order Allow,dney
<ikonia> speps: allow from all
<maxo> speps: all I can say is I have installed apache that comes with ubuntu, I have several symlinks in /var/www/ , and I have not had to change a single apache config file
<LjL> Box|UK: Ubuntu keep logs of several things in the /var/log directory, and it logs commands you type on your user's shell in ~/.bash_history
<rockets> Bhaal. lol.
<Templar_> hi there does crossover linux / wine let you use windows usb drivers?
<speps> ikonia: ...i'm a little bit confused ... exactly ... what do i have to do?
<rockets> I smell a 12 year old.
<ikonia> speps: you need to enable those options.
<Box|UK> thxs LjL
<ikonia> speps: you need options followsymlinks indexs and you need to set the allow to all
<Locksm> when you say vmware, do you mean www.vmware.com ?
<soundray> Templar_: no
<LjL> cached: thanks as in, you found what was responsible?
<maxo> speps: if you type in a console: mkdir
<Locksm> thats a pay to use application, is there any freeware programs ?
<erUSUL> Templar_: no, drivers belong in the kernel wine (and derivatives) are userspace programs
<Box|UK> lol using utorrent :P
<erUSUL> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<maxo> speps: if you type in a console: mkdir ~/somefolder , then sudo ln -s ~/somefolder /var/www/somefolder , does http://localhost/somefolder work?
<soundray> Locksm: VMware Server is free as in beer.
<picard_pwns_kirk> is there a noticeable difference between ubuntu x86 and x86-64 running on a 64-bit proc?
<Fawkesfyre> ii was wondering that as well
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: mostly no
<Slart> picard_pwns_kirk: not unless you're running some special software.. image processing and such
<Templar_> so say if i install my skype linux usb phone on crossover and linux usb drivers detect the hardware should they interact in theory
<Locksm> and just a quickie before i dabble further into readme files etc etc, is it usable without having to reinstall winxp and ubuntu ?, i mean does it run as a normal application in windows ?
<visof> i have broken packages , and i typed sudo apt-get install -f, and i havn't any result, how can i solve this problem?
<Jordan_U> picard_pwns_kirk, For Desktop use the problems generally outweigh the benefits ( which are few )
<ikonia> visof: what package
<Slart> picard_pwns_kirk: but you can download both live cd's and do some benchmarking if you want
<picard_pwns_kirk> Slart: I will do that
<hendrixski> :-/ out of two computers behind the same router, one of them can't seem to connect to gtk-gnutella :-(  anybody know what the problem might be?
<Templar_> or if its installed on crossover will it be looking for xp driver?
<wols> Locksm: colinux
<LjL> Locksm, vmware? vmware is a normal windows application, except it also needs some system services running, but you'll hardly even notice.
<ikonia> visof: what package are you trying to install
<Jordan_U> picard_pwns_kirk, But the other side of the coin is that 99.99% of the problems are with proprietary software, so for instance the Gobuntu 64 bit experience will be almost exactly the same as Gobuntu 32.
<soundray> Templar_: "skype phones" are handled as audio devices by Linux as far as I know. If you can get that to work, then it should be possible to make the device "known" to wine apps.
<Locksm> oki
<Locksm> thx for info then :D
<speps> ikonia: hey ... but...all parent have to be 755???
<soundray> Templar_: no promises, though. I guess it depends on the application that runs under wine as well.
<Templar_> its maily for the LCD and contact lists im worried
<visof> ikonia i m not sure , i was trying to install many of them
<speps> maxo: right ... works
<ikonia> visof: what are you trying to install
<ikonia> visof: what command are you using
<soundray> Templar_: LCD?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Jordan_U: will the atheros HAL work?
<Templar_> screen on the phone
<hendrixski> anybody know why gtk-gnutella wouldn't connect to other nodes on the network, even when another computer behind the same router can?
<Templar_> its corless
<Templar_> cordless
<picard_pwns_kirk> Jordan_U: wait, scratch that
<picard_pwns_kirk> nvm
<visof> ikonia i installed them from synaptic
<maxo> speps: so as I said before, just create a new folder, move the files into it, and symlink to that
<speps> ikonia: hey ... but...all parents have to be 755???
<ikonia> speps: yes thats right
<visof> and i didn't remember
<santiago_> can anyone help me upgraeding my ubuntu 5.10 (if speek spanish better))
<ikonia> speps: the apache user needs to be able to traverse the directories
<soundray> Templar_: then I don't know, but I'm not optimistic.
<ikonia> visof: then forget the error and move on
<visof> ikonia can i solve this problem?
<erUSUL> hendrixski: the router only does port forwarding to the computer gnutella works
<ikonia> visof: you can't resolve it if you don't know what packages your installing
<speps> ikonia: so home user etc etc dir...
<soundray> Templar_: Skype is so closed down, they don't even handle security fixes openly
<erUSUL> !es | santiago_
<ubotu> santiago_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<magic_ninja> man
<magic_ninja> i need to reinstall
<magic_ninja> i find ubuntu to be way bloated (9 gigs for the install)
<bobbyd> hi
<ikonia> visof: I don't know how you don't know when you told me you where doing apt-get -f
<Templar_> would a virtual desktop be the same
<ikonia> visof: now you say your using synaptic
<ikonia> visof: is there a reason your chaging your problem ?
<ikonia> speps: sorry, I missed your last post
<Slart> magic_ninja: 9 Gb for a install.... sounds like an awful lot
<erUSUL> !upgrade | santiago_
<ubotu> santiago_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hendrixski> erUSUL, ssooo.... there can only be one computer behind it that connects?
<speps> ikonia: so home user etc etc dir...
<bobbyd> since some update my DNS entries in resolv.conf are screwed when i connect my VPN. Is this a known issue?
<ikonia> speps: /home, /home/user /home/user/dir_you_want
<soundray> magic_ninja: it's not 9GB unless you've bloated it yourself
<santiago_> thanks
<visof> ikonia no
<Slart> magic_ninja: sounds like you've done something wrong
<magic_ninja> Slart: na
<magic_ninja> Slart: i'm not stupid, just all the deps and other progs, been exploring
<erUSUL> hendrixski: it can be the case my home router works that way you can open ports to specific hosts (one by one) but not to all the hosts at once
<Templar_> soundray i know they are b**tards but so many people use it
<visof> ikonia when i open synaptic i have You have 6 broken packages on your system! , Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<speps> ikonia: ... i have a 700 dir in the path ... can i change some parameter to let apache traverse path?
<ikonia> Templar_: there is no need for that language
<erUSUL> hendrixski: i can configure it for as much computers as i want though but it is tedious
<Templar_> lol sorry
<Slart> magic_ninja: well.. you've been installing *a lot* of stuff to get up to 9 GB
<ikonia> visof: I don't believe what you are telling me as earlier on you told me you did apt-get -f
<xxx_> when i view an image in slideshow when the bar at the top is supposed to disappear it starts to flash then the whole screen flashes
<magic_ninja> Slart: your wrong
<xxx_> what do i do ?
<ikonia> speps: yes, chmod it to 755 as the thers
<erUSUL> santiago_: /j #ubuntu-es
<soundray> Slart: what would you say, is that an attempt at trolling? (magic_ninja)
<xxx_> can someone help me ?
<hendrixski> erUSUL, hhmmmm.  So... I should probably just rig it by turning off one computer, and then restarting the router, so that the other one can get the port?
<Slart> soundray: I'd say so.. or he includes a huuge wine-folder or something
<speps> ikonia: ...hmmm ... i can't it is in .config...
<Templar_> i guess so many peple are stupid and that forces intelligent people to use stupid peoples software
<Slart> soundray: I'm checking the size of my install as we speak
<ikonia> speps: what's in .config
<mjbrooks> am I supposed to be seeing the entire hardware based RAID5 array during install?
<erUSUL> hendrixski: no, you should check your router configuration and see if the ports gnutella uses are being forwarded to the two computers...
<hendrixski> ah
<soundray> Slart: I've allocated 8GB to a gutsy host. Then I installed *shedloads* of software. It's now just over 6GB.
<magic_ninja> soundray: no need to be all uptight (thats an actual troll there buddy)
<hendrixski> erUSUL, ok, I'll hunt down some documentation on how to do that.  Thanks :-)
<speps> ikonia: directory is in /home/user/.config/etc/etc...
<erUSUL> hendrixski: no problem
<ikonia> speps: you can chmod .config too
<soundray> magic_ninja: you may think of yourself as smart, but you're only mildly amusing
<soundray> Okay, I'll stop
<speps> ikonia: ... i think is not so secure...
<ikonia> speps: then don't to it
<magic_ninja> buti really can't see how this install is using 18 gb
<magic_ninja> soundray: wow man, now your doing the trolling
<ikonia> speps: its execute only, not write access
<magic_ninja> enough not worth the time
<kazol_> Anyone here familiar with xmms/xmms2?
<speps> ikonia: i made an hard link to a file in that directoty ... it works ...
<soundray> Okay, magic_ninja, have you checked the size of your log directory?
<magic_ninja> soundray: which logs, xchat logs or system logs
<ikonia> speps: is a hard link wise
<magic_ninja> soundray: i didn't even think of that
<soundray> magic_ninja: /var/log
<kingzar> erUSUL: it didn't work
<speps> ikonia: is there a way to make an hard link to a directory?
<bill_> i think so
<Matteo_M> hi there, I'm running an ubuntu live cd, it's a ubuntu breezy and I want to install a tftpd, I have some problems with apt and the repository
<magic_ninja> soundray: 61 mb
<magic_ninja> http://wiki.fluxbuntu.org/index.php?title=Explain
<Slart> soundray: ok.. about 9GBs.. not counting wine-folder and such.. and I guess there's about 3-4 GB of logs, big games (tremulous, ET etc)
<kingzar> i got some more information now tho, i got ifconfig/lspci -nn and what is in my etc/network/interfaces
<Matteo_M> what do I have to put in source.list in order to install tftpd?
 * Slart has almost 2 GB docs.. big big man-pages =)
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My wired inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> kingzar: any error msg you can try 'sudo modprobe 8139too' (those cards can use any ofthe tw drivers) and see if the net interface appears (ifconfig -a)
<speps> ikonia: is there a way to make an hard link to a directory?
<Slart> Matteo_M: isn't tftpd available from the repos?
<soundray> magic_ninja: big, but doesn't account for your bloat. du -s /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<kingzar> i have them both erUSUL.. do you want to see what i get after ifconfig?
<Some_Person> How can I save my Rhythmbox library as a text file with  track and artits?
<Some_Person> *artists
<erUSUL> magic_ninja: better fire up Applications>Accesories>Disk use analizer and check what dirs are eating up the space (tell it to analize your root partition)
<simtower> ubunty4lyfe!
<erUSUL> kingzar: it will help yes;
<Matteo_M> Slart, I have problems with repos because the ubuntu version is a live cd from 2005 (ubuntu breezy), I think the repos in source.list are old and now available anymore (deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<Matteo_M> )
<magic_ninja> erUSUL: ty
<nooga> hi
<Slart> Matteo_M: hm.. and you can't upgrade? or don't want to?.... either way.. I would think tftpd would still be available.. even though it would be an older version
<landon__> does anyone know if k3b comes with a transcoder?
<Slart> Matteo_M: I've heard of an application to fix sources.list.. something like easy source or similar
<mjbrooks> am I supposed to be seeing the entire hardware based RAID5 array during install?
<nooga> my problem is following: the network works but i can't use the internet. I get valid ip and my ppp says i'm connected but i can't resolve any address. Moreover ping 192.168.0.1 works. Same is with cable connection.
<kingzar> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47888/
<Some_Person> How can I save my Rhythmbox library as a text file with  track and artist?
<mjbrooks> I'm attempting to install Gutsy server on a Dell PE2650 with a Perc RAID controller, but when I get to the partitioning part of the install it's showing all 587GBs available... the controller is set up with RAID5, shouldn't that mean I see less than that?
<cdm10> What can I enable in gpg.conf to have it automatically download public keys?
<nooga> and it all started after regular shutdown -r now
<Slart> mjbrooks: how large are the drives?
<magic_ninja> wow /lib and /var are over 500mb a piece
<mjbrooks> Slart, there are 5 of them  about 140 or so
<Matteo_M> Slart: when I run "apt-get" update I get errors (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<Matteo_M> )
<nooga> anyone knows what might be wrong?
<erUSUL> kingzar: how do you connect to internet? a router?
<kingzar> yes
<Slart> mjbrooks: raid 5.. isn't that like total size=(n-1)*smallest size ? can't remember.. try google
<magic_ninja> wow
<magic_ninja> somehow my gf managed to get 8 gigs in her wine dir
<erUSUL> kingzar: try 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<macd> is there a way to determine which kernel module a nic is using?
<macd> short of using lspci/lsmod to guesstimate
<kingzar> tried that, not working
<Matteo_M> Slart: I think the repo is out of date, What I'm wandering is if the repos available for the last relase of ubuntu works whit mine (ubuntu breezy)
<erUSUL> magic_ninja: o_O!!! a very big game or wy too much apps installed
<nooga> ;/
<soundray> magic_ninja: wow, and you thought ubuntu was bloated :D
<Slart> Matteo_M: not unless you want to upgrade everything to gutsy.. hang on.. I'll see if there is a any info on breezy repos
<erUSUL> macd: what nic?
<kingzar> erUSUL: is there anyway i can skip this and install my USB wifi key? only reason i want eth.. to work is to instally my wifi
<macd> erUSUL, any nic.
<Matteo_M> Slart: Thanks a lot
<erUSUL> kingzar: you can try to plug it and cross you fingers... :)
<kingzar> tried not working
<magic_ninja> soundray: thats part, the other part is everything running with a gnome desktop
<mjbrooks> Slart, (Size of Smallest Drive) * (Number of Drives - 1) it seems... but do they mean 1 drive when they say "-1"?
<kingzar> i need to get a driver from the internet
<magic_ninja> 7 yr old comp tryin to squeeze out more performance for cs, so for this comp it is kind of bloated
<erUSUL> macd: well i think the /sysfs can tell you
<landon__> anyone know how to make a avi or mpg to dvd with k3b?
<Centaur5> I just configured an iptables script to share internet but it blocks access to windows updates, apple.com, and hotmail.com.  What would cause that with iptables?
<Slart> mjbrooks: nope.. they say.. if you have 3x200Gb you'll get (3-1)*200Gb of total space.. ie 400Gb.. if you have 5 200GB drives. you'll get (5-1)*200Gb total space.. ie 800Gb
<kingzar> anyways erUSUL heres the rest of the information i have on my problem have a check.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47889/
<mjbrooks> Slart, ahhh that clears it up   thanks
<nooga> what can be wrong if i got valid ip and can ping 192.168.0.1 but i can't acces internet
<nixnoob> yo alsaconf doesn't exist in feisty? what gives?
<pope22> As I was attemtping to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 i recieved this error: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/./Packages.gz: 404 Not Found....what does it mean, and how do i fix it?
<Slart> nooga: dns is a common thing
<nooga> when using either ppp or cable
<bulmer> nooga do you have a route table okay?
<nooga> i don;t know
<nooga> how to check it?
<bulmer> nooga then pastebin your "route -n" results
<soundray> pope22: you have an outdated package source in your /etc/apt/sources.list -- find the line that contains this URL and comment it out.
<simtower> ubunty4lyfe!
<santiago_> cant update update manager (have 5.10)
<Gatestone> Any repos for nessus 3?
<nooga> uh, sec, i must boot into ubuntu and get back here ;d
<bulmer> Centaur5-> find out what ports those updates for that other os uses
<Matteo_M> Slart: maybe I get it (So just change the lines e.g. "archive.ubuntu.com ..." to "old-releases.ubuntu.com ..." in your /etc/apt/sources.list or using the GUI in Synaptic/Adept)
<Gatestone> I had to manually install old libssl to make Debian 3.1 nessus package work.
<soundray> pope22: you might also consider doing a fresh install instead of updating... Even 6.10 is fairly outdated now (I know, I'm using one as we speak :)
<bulmer> nooga are you still there?
<Slart> Matteo_M: I don't know... but if you've read that somewhere you can always try it
<nixnoob> yo alsaconf doesn't exist in feisty? what gives?
<erUSUL> macd: try 'tree /sys/devices/' (you may need to install tree)
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My wired inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10
<mjbrooks> Slart, the person who had this set-up before left 452.4G unpartitioned... thought something might have broke during the firmware update    thx again
<Centaur5> bulmer: Do you think accessing www.apple.com doesn't use port 80?
<bulmer> nooga-> before you shutdown your windows, type this in a msdos   netstat -ran and pastebin it too
<Some_Person> How can I save my Rhythmbox library as a text file with track and artist?
<KDuB> whud up ace``
<ace``> whats poppin kdub
<bulmer> Centaur5-> you said updates, you didnt say only accesses http
<kye> aint nothin
<kye> lol
<ace``> shonuff
<kye> ask anything.. they'll help ya.
<magic_ninja> Some_Person: i don't know the answer to that one, but try banshee, its rhythm box based but its way better
<ace``> aite bet
<tarelerulz> How would you bring up the ablum cover for a song ? Do any of media player do that ? just cool feature
<kye> and for the effects ace goto
<magic_ninja> tarelerulz: banshee and amarok
<pope22> that did the trick, thank you for the help ^_^ as a side note, is there somehwere I could find .deb package for the Flock browser?
<kye> #compiz-fusion
<Centaur5> bulmer: Oh I'm sorry.  The windows clients can't download updates but none of the linux or windows clients can go to apple.com or hotmail.com
<Some_Person> magic_ninja: I like Rhythmbox.
<erUSUL> Some_Person: rb uses a xml file to store that info. maybe you can turn it to a txt file somehow
<magic_ninja> Some_Person: banshee is just the same but with better performance and more features
<bulmer> Centaur5-> are the ports open?  hang for a few, i need to pick up something be back in 10 mins
<Slart> Matteo_M: hmm.. I can't find any info on repos for breezy.. did you try that url you mentioned? did it work?
<Slart> !breezy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My wired inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> magic_ninja: better performance? i do not think so. More features: ok
<Slart> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Centaur5> bulmer: okay, I'll wait cause I'm stumped.  :)
<Some_Person> erUSUL: Where is this XML file?
<Matteo_M> Slart: it's working just fine :-D
<narothepharoh> how do i get pics from my camera computer is not reading it at all
<Matteo_M> Slart:thanks
<erUSUL> magic_ninja: everytime i tried banshee to impor my lib it crashed on me not so rb
<santiago_> cant upgrade using update manager (have 5.10)
<erUSUL> Some_Person: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/
<naomi_> narothephroh: How do you connect your camera to your computer? usb?
<Slart> Matteo_M: you're welcome.. although I didn't help you.. you managed better on your own =)
<Zeddie> I wish someone would help me with my black console issue in gutsy
<Zeddie> I get a black screen till x starts
<magic_ninja> erUSUL: i had that problem with rythmbox lol
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My wired inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47889/
<Some_Person> santiago_: can you backup and total reinstall?
<narothepharoh> naomi_: yes
<erUSUL> santiago_: if you have 5.10 i will recomend a reinstall
<tremby> hi. i'm trying to get my friend's new usb wireless network interface working. it's a belkin F5D7051 and he's using feisty. currently it's appearing when i type iwconfig but iwlist wlan0 scan gives no results. what might be up?
<Some_Person> erUSUL: thanks
<houmala> what would be a good program to make or burn commercial grade CD's??????
<tarelerulz> magic_ninja , do any of them do cover of movies ? just asking
<santiago_> but i have just installed it
<erUSUL> houmala: commercial grade?
<naomi_> narotheparoh: You may need to mount the camera manually, unless it shows up on your desktop... what version of ubuntu are you running?
<troxor> would someone please briefly remind me what that gui grub editor capplet(?) was called?
<magic_ninja> tarelerulz: i think you can install the plugins for movies on amarok, but i usually use gmplayer for movies
<rontana> would it seem resonable to get a kernel panic if there is a dodgy disk in a raid 5 array?
<narothepharoh> naomi_ : it is xubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> santiago_: well to upgrade to the current version you have to do 5.10-->6.06-->6.10-->7.04-->7.10 4 upgrades
<Fawkesfyre> no rule to make target 'arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c ' , needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.
<naomi_> narothepharoh: try typing "ls dev/sd*" into the terminal. What does that say?
<santiago_> so you recomend downloading latest version and install
<kingzar> :(
<erUSUL> santiago_: yes
<Jordan_U> rontana, Not unreasonable I guess, but it takes a lot to get a kernel panic after a successful boot, are you sure it's not just a "freeze" but really a kernel panic?
<santiago_> tanks!
<tarelerulz> Magic_ninga , what I mean is will it come up with the cover of a movie. I  bring up a picture of the cover of a movie like it does on songs and the album cover.  Playing movies and have the movie cover too.  would be great
<houmala> CD'swe made to be packaged ans sold ( music self recorded)
<rontana> must be a panic, everything freezes and caps & scroll lock lights start flashing on the keyboard
<fitopaisa> join
<narothepharoh> naomi_: ls: dev: No such file or directory
<narothepharoh> ls: sd*: No such file or directory
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My wired inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47889/
<kingzar> anyone plz? been trying to solve this for 3 days now
<nixnoob> you guys are useless
<kingzar> ... few more and it's back to windows :(
<Sonicadvance1> haha
<|rt|> rontana: I had that problem with fiesty
<simtower> by noob
<rontana> got a drive that had its power cable knocked out at some point, so had removed it from the array and re-added
<rontana> when its rebuilding it goes bang
<|rt|> rontana: I was running lvm but not raid
<rontana> got lvm on top of the raid
<|rt|> rontana: what version of ubuntu?
<rontana> 7.10
<erUSUL> kingzar: sorry i lost your trace :) what is the chip your usb-wifi uses? (lsusb)
<|rt|> rontana: ah I haven't had any problems with 7.10
<rontana> fresh install
<linduxed> kingzar: before i read your issue, i like to tell you that the possibility of you returning to windows is not a concern here
<|rt|> rontana: anything useful in the logs leading up to the hang?
<linduxed> kingzar: not everyone whos able to answer your question might be online right now
<linduxed> kingzar: now ill read and try to help
<Locksm> ok, just got colinux installed, anyone online here with experience in the program, that i can pm ?
<teratorn> when running on battery my screen brightness keeps getting set back to lowest... every few minutes. most annoying thing ever. any ideas?
<rontana> |rt|: nope thou it seems to happen mostly when theres alot of disk thrashing
<naomi_> narothepharoh: try typing "lsusb" ; does that say anything?
<|rt|> rontana: I could never find anything in my logs...then I started to have some really odd hard drive issues on the machine
<teratorn> anyone know what I can *kill* to just stop the auto-brightness monitoring?
<rontana> |rt|: such as rebuilding the lost drive
<|rt|> rontana: like 2 hard drives would suddenly not co-exists in the computer...even on 2 different hard drive controllers
<narothepharoh> naomi_: it gives a list of things hooked to my usb
<|rt|> rontana: even though those 2 hd's have been in the system for a couple years....so I eventually just took both hard drives out of the system b/c I couldn't figure out which one was causing the problems
<rontana> |rt|: spooky... had similar thing here but i was putting it down to a somewhat dodgy power cable.
<nooga_> back with this route -n
<nooga_> http://rafb.net/p/mHO1pP65.html
<naomi_> narothepharoh: good, and one of them is your camera?
<Jordan_U> kingzar, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<|rt|> rontana: yeah I still don't fully trust the motherboard in my system...I suspect that it has some chipset issues going on
<rontana> |rt|: have just replaced the system disks with 2 new 500gb drives but now suspect its the data array
<STcom> just to throw this out there, I was playing armagetron advanced, and when i exited, my resolution was jacked.  when i test out the higher resolutions, they don't work.  suggestions, please?
<linduxed> kingzar: im sorry but my knowledge on this one is limited, id advise you to post on ubuntus official forums and possibly linuxforums.org
<nooga_> so, can anybody tell if those routing table is wrong?
<erUSUL> STcom: whe some game screws my resolution i restart the xserver
<|rt|> rontana: since I got those drives out of my system it's been running pretty stable (runs mythtv so it does a good bit of hard drive thrashing)
<tsygrl> hey
<STcom> erUSUL: and that resets it?
<othinspear> hi
<shadylookin> anyone know how to configure difference resolutions for different monitors in twinviewer?
<Andrew`> what programs do i need for: compilation and installation
<nooga_> anyway, who asked me about my routing tables?
<Jordan_U> Andrew`, Compilation and installation of what?
<Andrew`> i was told GNU C Compiler, make, etc.
<othinspear> im a very newbie to lunix i was trying to install ubuntu studion 7
<rontana> |rt|: guess I will have to buy yet another disk....
<tsygrl> looking for a bit of ubuntu specific info. I have an ubuntu 6.06 system i want to update without doing a reload - how do i go about that ?
<naomi_> andrew__: do you mean to install new programs?
<Andrew`> Jordan_U its for eAthena, a game server
<|rt|> rontana: well i'm not convinced that the harddrives were ever the problem in my case
<Jordan_U> Andrew`, If that is really what you need then the package "build-essential"
<Andrew`> naomi: i believe so
<tsygrl> (desktop machine)
<erUSUL> STcom: yes; and it terminates your session and you have to relogin too :(
<othinspear> but mannaged to delete my whole hard drive i had ubuntu and xp on it allready anyone know if studio 7 can run dule boot
<Andrew`> Jordan_U: what does that give me?
<Jordan_U> Andrew`, Let me check if there are prebuild packages first
<|rt|> rontana: what type of chipset is on the motherboard?
<rontana> |rt|: well it is an old Asus A7M266-D dual Athon XP
<Jordan_U> Andrew`, compilers, make and some header files
<nooga_> i'm connected and got ip and i cannot access internet, no matter it it's a cable or my ppp
<kingzar> Jordan_U is there any more test that you know of that i could do ?
<rontana> |rt|: and its been running non stop just about since 2002
<kingzar> so i can do it in 1 time
<nooga_> here is route -n: http://rafb.net/p/mHO1pP65.html
<BaLiStiC----> des francais ici ,
<narothepharoh> naomi_: i do believe so
<erUSUL> !fr
<|rt|> rontana: reason I ask is b/c there are a couple very odd kernel issues when you combine nvidia nforce2 chipsets, sata drives, and software raid
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jordan_U> kingzar, Have you pastebin'd the output from dhclient yet?
<|rt|> rontana: that's the reason I don't run software raid on my myth box
<kingzar> i'm gonna swap OS now
<frownfrown> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Andrew`> Jordan_U: okay, i believe that is everything i need. i just didnt want to install a bunch of stuff i wouldnt need
<kingzar> just wanted to know if i could do some other commands
<STcom> erUSUL: hm.  thanks, but unfortunately, i tried to fix it by upping the resolution back to 1400x 1050 first, when I wanted 1600x 1200.  now I can't get any resolution to work above 1400x1050 :(
<rontana> |rt|: have 2 silicon image pata cards, and 1 sata card
<Jordan_U> Andrew`, Wait though, there is likely a better way to install eAthena
<rontana> all pci
<|rt|> rontana: I was also using sil sata cards in mine
<Andrew`> Jordan_U: okay, i havent down anything yet
<naomi_> narothepharoh: I think you just need to figure out which device your usb camera is being mounted as... as far as I know, it's normaly some sort of sd* drive. I don't actually know how to figure out what it's mounted as if not that. Perhaps someone else here does? Once you figure that out, the rest is easy.
<BaLiStiC----> ya personne sur le salon fr j'ai juste besoin de joindre un le serveur wanadoo avec Xchat et je n'arrive pas non plus a faire le signe : la petite bar la
<|rt|> rontana: the problem is silent data corruption and you notice it pretty fast if it effects you
<bulmer> nooga did you pastebin your "route -n" results yet?
<nooga_> bulmer: yup
<nooga_> http://rafb.net/p/mHO1pP65.html
<bulmer> nooga_-> let me peek
<|rt|> rontana: in my case the filesystem would corrupt it self before ubuntu would even finish installing
<ompaul> !fr | BaLiStiC----
<ubotu> BaLiStiC----: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shadylookin> anyone have any experience with twinviewer?
<BaLiStiC----> join #ubuntu-fr
<rontana> |rt|: havent notcied any coruption at all just started to get some panics. thought it was the system disks originaly so went out and replaced them
<BaLiStiC----> :join #ubuntu-fr
<BaLiStiC----> roo
<bulmer> nooga_-> your route table is incomple, no gateways i can see
<naomi_> BaLiStiC----: est-ce que vous savez le nom compete du serveur? Il faut simplement taper "/server ..."
<|rt|> rontana: it would install happily on any 1 hard drive by it self...but my 4 disk software raid5 using the same disks would fail pretty quickly
<ompaul> BaLiStiC----,     /join #ubuntu
<ompaul> BaLiStiC----,     /join #ubuntu-fr
<nooga_> bulmer: so any ideas how to fix it?
<tsygrl> route add default whatever
<|rt|> rontana: also tried raid1's and multiple file systems it was really a pita to figure out what was going on
<frownfrown> I have this gtkrc file. I don't know anything about themes, but how do I change the color of something in it? (a general GTK theme tutorial is all I want, basically)
<bulmer> nooga yeah, lets start from what you have and what is it connected to? elaborate your network layout
<BaLiStiC----> bah ué mais la je conprend rien a se irc la :s
<erUSUL> !fr | BaLiStiC----
<ubotu> BaLiStiC----: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<STcom> erUSUL: i'm going to try something and reboot, hopefully it won't completely murder my system!
<isleshocky77> I wrote a bash script that does a svn up and stuff afterwards, how do I tell the script to wait for the svn up to complete before moving on?
<erUSUL> BaLiStiC----: /join #ubuntu-fr
<BaLiStiC----> !fr
<bulmer> Centaur5-> okay am back..whats the issue again?
<|rt|> rontana: i only found a couple reports of the problem on the kernel mailing list but no one was able to recreate the problem so it looks like the kernel developers wrote it off as an isolated problem
<rontana> |rt|: anyway, thanks at least i now know that im not the only one with panics and raid arrays
<nooga_> hmm, it's a usb modem connected to my laptop and then into a telephonic line
<nooga_> currently
<Alyxander> will virtualbox export to a usable VMware device?
<nooga_> but internet stopped working when i was in my friend's home and tried to connect via his router
<bulmer> nooga_-> please have a prefix of my nick on your responses or else i may miss it
<rontana> |rt|: just gotta get another 200gb disk from somwhere
<STcom> hurrah!  it now works!
<|rt|> rontana: i have a server here at work that has 2 8 drive software raid5 arrays and they have worked without problems for years
<nooga_> bulmer: i get ip and everything but no internet suddenly
<Centaur5> bulmer: Well I was using firestarter 2 days ago do share internet to the local network. Today I setup an iptables script to replace it so I can share to 2 NICs rather than just 1. Now I can't access apple.com or hotmail.com and windows clients can't download updates.
<migster> how can i show that if (u,v)=0 for all v in V, then u=0 ?
<Jordan_U> Andrew`, Havn't found prepackaged binaries so compiling from source may in fact be necessary
<bulmer> nooga_-> thats because it does not have a default gateway set on the route table
<bulmer> Centaur5-> when you say you can not access those sites, from where? the pc acting as gateway or client?
<nooga_> bulmer: how they could dissappear?
<nooga_> :/
<Andrew`> jordan_U so build-ess is a good choice?
<Centaur5> bulmer: From the clients but the server itself can go to those sites.
<bulmer> nooga_->  your ppp set-up is not correct? or the other end have  not negotiated fully?
<Jordan_U> Andrew`, Yes.
<Centaur5> bulmer: My co-worker thinks it could be a result of running apache with ssl enabled on that server.
<bulmer> Centaur5-> whats the ip of your server, and the ip of the clients?
<Andrew`> jordan_U:  thank you jordan
<nooga_> bulmer: dunno, everything worked fine till this evening
<nooga_> same modem, same settings, same connection
<Jordan_U> !compile | Andrew`
<ubotu> Andrew`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jordan_U> Andrew`, np
<Rubio_25> I have a problem with ubuntu server 7.04. The problem is that the init scripts run in parallel (by default, i didnt modify anything) and because of this, for example, ntpd or apache start before the network ifaces get configured by dhcp and because of that apache fails to resolve the virtualhost names or ntpd fails to resolve the name of the ntp server it has to synchronize with... how can i solve this?
<STeVeY1337> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu onto my PS3 and I'm trying to run kxmame to run my roms.  When I launch the program the splash screen plays but no windows or anything esle comes up.  I messed with a config file and I think I fucked it.  Im a moron.  How do I reset it back to the original or is there a way I can completely wipe it and start form scratch
<bulmer> nooga_-> well check the other end if it has negotiated the ppp link completely or not,  enable debug
<Centaur5> bulmer: eth1 is 10.0.5.1 assigning addresses to 10.0.5.127 and eth2 is 10.0.6.1 assigning addresses to 10.0.6.127.
<macd> Rubio_25, you can switch to the classic initrd OR change the S## in init.d
<Jordan_U> Rubio_25, First, please file a bug report
<mikelapy> join #ubuntu+1
<mikelapy> opps
<bulmer> Centaur5-> can any of the clients access any other web sites?
<nooga_> bulmer: how exactly if i can ask?
<Jordan_U> !bugs | Rubio_25
<ubotu> Rubio_25: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bulmer> nooga_-> i dont recall the exact option to ppp, perhaps -debug or -vv  man ppp please to confirm
<Centaur5> bulmer: Yes, I'm currently a client to that server right now. It's only a problem with those 3 things.
<bulmer> Centaur5-> can you ping those websites ip address instead of its url?
<nooga_> bulmer: okay, give me some time so i can reboot twice
<Rubio_25> macd... switch back to the classic init could help... about changing the S## in init.d... networking starts from rcS.d, apache from rc2.d... at first glance... apache should start after networking... but is working like that...
<fizzle> hey all, i have a question: i just did a fresh reinstall of Gutsy 64-bit and I want to use Swiftfox instead of regular FF, do i need to install the 32-bit version of FF first in order to get the plugins working? or are their plugins for 64-bit Swiftfox?
<Rubio_25> to everyone telling me to fill in a bugreport... i'm just about doing that.
<Pelo> fizzle, I would try asking in a swifox channel
<fizzle> Pelo: is that on freenode?
<Centaur5> bulmer: No I can't ping them.
<bulmer> Rubio_25-> can you not start those web servers last ie, put them in S90 or above?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> just those two sites?  look in your firewall rules that maybe blocking those?
<Pelo> fizzle,  I don't know that there is one,  try checking on their website,  if they have one they will mention it , or try #swiftfox here in this network there might be one,  there is one for everything help
<Pelo> else
<Pelo>  /join #dishwashing
<Fawkesfyre> lol
<Rubio_25> bulmer.. they are in different levels! indeed... networking is in rcS.d and apache in rc2.d... apache shouldnt start before networking... but it does
<Fawkesfyre> only if someones going to come and wash them
<macd> Rubio_25, so apache has a higher/lower number than networking in ../rc2.d/ ?
<tremby> how can i update my xubuntu fiesty to gutsy and also install gnome and have that as my default desktop?
<markus_> how do i create a partition on my hard drive so I can install windows
<kappakappuccino> #dishwashing ... what the hell?
<bulmer> Rubio_25-> am saying start them late, ie like move them to S90 or S95..
<tsygrl> Can anyone give me a bit of ubuntu specific help -> upgrading 6.06 to 7.10. Having library issues with some software.
<Rubio_25> about filling a bug report... i went to http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ but i cant find a link to "file a new bug" there
<Centaur5> bulmer: No, the iptable rules are quite short and only specify forwarding the internet and blocking external connection requests.
<Pelo> tremby, to install the gnome desktop just type  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> !upgrade | tremby
<ubotu> tremby: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tremby> thanks
<tsygrl> thanks
<TroX3r> hi,im looking for someone to help me get a grip on ubuntu,i installed it a year ago,not understanding much,but i wanna learn howto,can someone who have the time PM me? thank you.
<macd> Rubio_25, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<bulmer> Centaur5-> well i dont know your rules, can try to pastebin it, lets see if we can gleem something? hard to guess what you got for rules
<markus_> how do I create a partition on my drive so I can install windows
<Centaur5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsygrl> guess i am going backups tonight. Thanks.
<Rubio_25> bulmer, macd: networking is S40networking in rcS.d, apache is S23apache in rc2.d... apart from the level (the 40 and the 20)... I suppose that rcS.d start always before rc2.d... no matter the level of the script
<Pelo> tsygrl, you can't upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10  you can only upgrade to the next release ,  you would have to do 6.10 and 7.04 and then 7.10 ,  I recommend you backup your/home floder and just clean install 7.10
<macd> yeah@ Rubio_25 thats expected behavioir, but with parallel loading of services, that may not always be true
<bulmer> Rubio_25-> try moving your apache to S90..ie very late stage ...
<tsygrl> Pelo guess it is time.
<naomi_> markus: you'll probably want to use GParted or some partition editor
<Pelo> markus_, use gparted from the live cd,  but be advise , windows liikes to be te first partition on the boot hdd
<macd> Rubio_25, but yeah a higher number should be a "workaround"
<Centaur5> bulmer: Yeah, I'll do that real quick.
<tsygrl> thanks all.
<einar> jon#mwdx
<nooga_> bulmer: how about installing dnsmasq?
<markus_> ubuntu live cd?
<Pelo> einar,  /join #mwdx
<Rubio_25> macd: it there anyway to make upstart behave like classical init and make it boot everything in series, not in parallel?
<macd> Rubio_25, you can use the old init system, I seem to recall reading howto rollback
<Pelo> markus_,  yes gparted is available on the live cd ,   in menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor,
<achtung> hi
<bulmer> nooga_-> its your ppp settings, config that has to be right,  negotiation of ppp link has to be done before any dns or firewall
<Pelo> markus_,  you can also download a gparted live cd stand alone
<achtung> i just burned a blank CD with gutsy gibbon
<achtung> and im about to install uibuntu
<achtung> on my pc
<macd> Rubio_25, since its still in the repos
<Pelo> achtung, congradulations
<achtung> thanks
<tremby> Pelo: will sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop set gnome as the default desktop?
<achtung> but im weary
<Pelo> !enter | achtung
<ubotu> achtung: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Centaur5> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47892/
<TroX3r> how do i update from 6,10 LTS to 7,10?
<erUSUL> Rubio_25: unless you modified /etc/init.d/rc (changing CONCURENCY) it will be serialized
<Pelo> tremby, not quite,  but you can select which desktop to use from the login screen and by default it logs into the last desktop used
<achtung> ok sorry  Anyways, I read a few months back that ubuntu was killing some laptops hard drives
<MrMagoo> Hi, I need some help to recover my ubuntu server users and passwords
<achtung> is that still a problem?
<tremby> Pelo: thanks
<erUSUL> TroX3r: in stages 6.10-->7.04-->7.10
<achtung> i dont want to destroy my hard drive
<erUSUL> !upgrade | TroX3r
<ubotu> TroX3r: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PirateHead> I'm having trouble similar to the people in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440142 | My dmesg | tail is here: http://pastebin.com/d7bd7a6b4
<Pelo> achtung, the problem was much over stated, and mostly fudd
<MrMagoo> I cant login
<Rubio_25> erUSUL, i didnt modify anything, but it boots in parallel
<narothepharoh> how do i get pics from my camera computer is not reading it at all
<erUSUL> TroX3r: btw 6.06 is LTS not 6.10
<achtung> really
<achtung> you give me your word?
<achtung> I have a desktop pc
<achtung> not a laptop
<TroX3r> erUSUL yeh,noticed now:P soz:p
<Pelo> achtung,  at best it might have reduced your hdd's life by 1% assuming you were constantly re-writing on it
<Jordan_U> achtung, It's more complicated than that, the problem is / was actually with bad defaults set by your manufacturer, windows ignores manufacturer / BIOS settings, Ubuntu does not
<achtung> thats the only thing keeping me from using xp
<achtung> ubuntu i mean
<Rubio_25> macd... ok... just a "constructive" comment... i'm really disappointed on ubuntu server. I fought a lot in my enterprise to convince everyone on using ubuntu (in oposition to debian)... but after some months dealing with ubuntu... im starting to think that debian was a better choice... i think that ubuntu has a great way to go in the server arena (in the desktop is just the best one for me)
<jacob> this is my third time i experienced a crash in my system, the laptop was completely frozen, i had deluge downloading a file and music on it for a long time for about 6 hours, is this a reason for linux to crash?
<Pelo> achtung, use ubuntu in all confidence
<achtung> ah
<nooga_> bulmer: to be honest, i configured ppp using ubudsl, sort of one-click installer for various dsl networks
<achtung> ok
<nooga_> bulmer: and it worked till now
<achtung> did that problem occur with laptop hds only?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> jsut for kicks, what if you comment out those rules lines 28-36  and test ?
<achtung> or with desktop hds too
<macd> Rubio_25, I tend to roll my own for servers, "debootstrap" is your friend.
<Pelo> jacob, it shouldn't be the cause of a crash
<Pelo> achtung, only on laptops
<achtung> ah
<achtung> how come?
<jacob> i think that deluge took up too much memory
<Jordan_U> achtung, But even if it's not Ubuntu's "fault" it may still be a problem for you
<PirateHead> About every second, I get a message saying that /dev/hdc is not ready for a command. Pastebin is here: http://pastebin.com/d7bd7a6b4 Can anybody help?
<jacob> Pelo, can it be the kernel?
<kingzar> Hey Jordan_U i'm back with the things you asked
<Pelo> achtung, laptop settings to save power
<bulmer> nooga_-> am not familiar with those one click stuff, you can i guess open up the script and see how the ppp is set up?
<jacob> Pelo, my LED light was not on for the wireless
<achtung> jordan, how might it still be a problem for me?
<Rubio_25> macd, what is debootstrap?
<Pelo> jacob, system crashing can be a lot of things,   6hrs download by a torrent client is not realy one of them
<MrMagoo> please help i cant access even with root
<nooga_> bulmer: ok
<macd> Rubio_25, in a nutshell you can install a very base system install and just put what you want, while using apt still.
<Jordan_U> achtung, If your manufacturer set bad settings in the hardware, but as Pelo noted this only really effects laptops
<Pelo> jacob,  I would look eslewhere for the cause,  I can't diagnose a crash reason like that , and I wouldnT' venture
<jacob> Pelo, do you suspect any solutions? cause it's like the third time it happened for me. even after a fresh installed system
<bulmer> jacob common for my system to lock and freese if i/o errors occurs specially on my ethernet or wifi link..
<hypetech> How can I see what nvidia driver version I'm using in ubuntu?
<Centaur5> bulmer: That didn't make a difference.
<Pelo> jacob,  what are you doing before the comp crashes ?
<Pelo> besides the torrents
<kingzar> look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47893/ <-- my network problem
<bulmer> Centaur you did verify that those are the only rules you removed?
<achtung> ah ok
<hypetech> How can I see what nvidia driver version I'm using in ubuntu?
<achtung> Then ill install it
<achtung> since I have a desktop
<Pelo> jacob,  read what bulmer said, he's more knowledgable then I wam
<bulmer> Centaur5 you did verify that those are the only rules you removed?
<Pelo> am
<achtung> one more question,
<Jordan_U> kingzar, Where is the pastebin of the output?
<jacob> Pelo, well the first time i had a fresh new install and when i installed the wireless driver, it could have been the cause
<achtung> if in the unlikely event that ubuntu crashes, what do i do?
<achtung> i cant ctrl-alt-del my way out
<jacob> Pelo, fresh install of ubuntu
<achtung> like in windows
<Centaur5> bulmer: yes, the port forwarding of 45000 and also blocking internal access on the external device
<macd> achtung, alt+crtl+sys req
<macd> or is it just crtl + sys req
<BSG75> tune2fs -j -i 0 /dev/md0 .. is that proper syntax to turn ext3 back on?
<achtung> which ones the sys req key?
<macd> I never remember
<bulmer> Pelo you're giving me too much credit..am not good at all.. :)
<macd> achtung, the print scrn button
<mustafa_> Hi, i'm facing problems with ubuntu on youtube while i'm watching youtube movies i can not hear voice from my usb headset
<Pelo> jacob, like bulmer  mentionned the wifi driver is a possibility, I would check in the forum for info on this maybe there is a solution,  I know far less on this then bulmer does , and he seems to know diddly squat about it
<achtung> i cant reset the computer since that would uncleanly mount the system
<Pelo> ;-)
<BSG75> hey Pelo :)
<Pelo> hello BSG75
<Jordan_U> achtung, There are many ways, first thing I would do is try to ssh in, if that fails then use sysrq
<macd> achtung, that doesnt reset it
<thompa> hi, im trying to get intel 4965 wireless to work. I can see its installed but its not coming up in nwm
<achtung> ah
<Pelo> achtung,  if you keep stating yor problems like that no one will answer you,  one problem, one line,  not 5
<phyz> achtung, or try ctrl-alt-f2 to get a console login
<achtung> ok pelo, sorry
<Jordan_U> kingzar, Where is the pastebin of the output from "sudo dhclient eth0"??
<phyz> achtung, or try ctrl-alt-backspace if you're still in x
<bulmer> Centaur5-> you removed lines 28 to 36 right? so you dont need that NATing of port 45000 ?
<achtung> ok thanks phyz!!
<Jordan_U> kingzar, Didn't mean for the two '?'s :)
<SpeakerMania> Where do I get libmp3lame.so.0?
<clever> is it posible to get compiz working on an ati card?
<Centaur5> bulmer: Correct, I commented them out and ran my script then tried going to those sites.
<BSG75> I took my raid0 internal TB drive turned it into linear .. and I mdadm --grow my usb TB drive .. but I had to turn my md0 to ext2 (journaling off)  now I am trying to turn it on .. any idea on the tune2fs syntax
<pg> Hi - when I resume from a suspend, my eth0 connection does not come up automatically.  Even invoking dhclient does not work until I remove my network driver module and insert it again.  Can I fix this somewhat?
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  compling an app from source ?
<tomchuk> thompa: Gutsy kernel is patched with iwlwifi which is the latest driver for the 4965, works fine on my thinkpad
<clever> SpeakerMania: probly from liblame0 or one of the nearby packages
<macd> achtung, just so you know crtl+alt+backspace just restarts the GUI. the sysreq key will in many cases drop you to a shell
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  open synaptic and search for libmp3lame
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, I need it to export MP3 from Audacity. :)
<bulmer> Centaur5-> perhaps you can have this sequence, flush your rules and then rerun your script?
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, ah. I always forget I have Synaptic. :p
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  same answer,  just installing lame packages in general in your case
<bulmer> Centaur5-> perhaps you can have this sequence, flush your rules and then rerun your script that had lines 28-36 removed
<achtung> ah
<kingzar> Jordan_U what did you mean
<evilmm> i hate lenovo
<achtung> thats the first thing they should tell to linux newbies like me.  Im used to ctrl-alt-deling my way out of a crash
<silent_> hi, I'm getting this error when I try to enable the compiz appearance stuff... The Composite extension is not available
<IndyGunFreak> evilmm: why?
<evilmm> i actually had to get shitty with them on the phone
<silent_> am I missing some packages or something?
<Centaur5> bulmer: Correct me if I'm mistaken but doesn't the script run iptables -F to flush before it proceeds with the rules?
<TroXe1> what was the url to the upgrade notes ?:)
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, ah Synaptic couldn't find it... I did find the src.rpm online. How do I use that?
<Pelo> silent_,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<jacob> Pelo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/71487 could this be it?
<IndyGunFreak> evilmm: what was the problem?
#ubuntu 2007-12-12
<bulmer> Centaur5-> yes...am just curious on what steps you have done, thats all..
<silent_> Pelo: thanks
<evilmm> Cuz i ordered a t61p on sunday, monday morning I see that they extended the 25% sale and I found a extra 13.33% e-coupon
<Pelo> jacob,  I'll talke a look but no garranties
<kingzar> Jordan_U: i made a bunch of test because i dislike swapping OSes everytime.. hope to do it without swapping too much
<jacob> i have a newer version of the kernel, it's not suppose to be like that
<Fawkesfyre> no rule to make target 'arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c ' , needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.
<Fawkesfyre> any suggestions?
<Fawkesfyre> im trying to shove a modem driver up ubuntus ass
<tomchuk> SpeakerMania: enable enable multiverse, and install liblame0
<evilmm> so i called them up and was like, well can we just use this ecode and you guys can credit my CC?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> also, what are the default policies?
<jacob> Pelo, i have a newer version of the kernle, it's not suppose to be like that
<erUSUL> !ohmy | Fawkesfyre
<ubotu> Fawkesfyre: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<evilmm> and they were like no
<Strangework> How can I open .sit files?
<Fawkesfyre> rofl
<thompa> tomchuk: thanks, I upgraded to 2.6.24 whcih includes it
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | evilmm
<ubotu> evilmm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Centaur5> bulmer: I don't quite understand the question.
<IndyGunFreak> evilmm: well, as much as you don't like it, thats their call....
<pg> Hi - when I resume from a suspend, my eth0 connection does not come up automatically.  Even invoking dhclient does not work until I remove my network driver module and insert it again.  Can I fix this somewhat?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> just run  iptables -F; iptables -vL  in your gateway and this should show your default policies
<Slart> Centaur5, bulmer: flushing iptables doesn't reset default policies.. that took me several days to find out.. just a hint
<SpeakerMania> tomchuk, how do I enable that?
<Slart> bulmer: ah.. guess you knew about that one.. nevermind then =)
<thompa> tomchuk: i was having problems with sound and wireless connection even though wireless showed there so i used the latest ubuntu dev kernel
<bulmer> Slart-> it doesnt but i dont know what his default policy settings are
<Centaur5> bulmer: Do you want me to pastebin those?
<Pelo> jacob, I realy don'T know,  sorry,  I am not leet enough to deal with your problem, I just your basic home user, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org or ask the channel in general periodicaly,  you do seem to be getting somewehre in your research tho, donT' give up , I 'M sure you can manage to find some decent answers eventualy
<bulmer> Centaur5-> yes, please
<Centaur5> Slart: Thanks for that information
<tomchuk> pg: /etc/default/acpi-support : add the mod name to the MODULES list
 * IndyGunFreak thinks Pelo is pretty l33t.
<tomchuk> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bulmer> i second that
 * Pelo thinks IndyGunFreak 's mother uses vista
<bulmer> lol
<Starks> yo. any hardy users in here?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, lets keep the profanity to a minimum please..
<TroXer> can someone please give me the link to the unbuntu upgrade notes thingy? thanks.
<pg> tomchuk: thanks, I'll try that.
<Pelo> Starks,  we're linux geeks , we're always hard,  and never get any releif
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | TroXer
<ubotu> TroXer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> Starks: try #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> its one of those two... ;)
<Centaur5> bulmer: Okay, I added that to the same paste
<silent_> is flgrx the right ati driver to use for 3d acceleration?
<Pelo> silent_,  I thougth it was aiglx or someting
<pg> !ask | Starks
<ubotu> Starks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<liberion> silent_, yes
<bulmer> Centaur5-> i reloaded and didnt see any changes
<clever> silent_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Strangework> How can I open .sit files?
<Pelo> Strangework,  what is the original app for .sit files ? what are they ?
<SpeakerMania> tomchuk, the multiverse repsoitory is already in my /etc/apt/sources.list.
<clever> Strangework: run 'file' on it to see what type they may be
<Jordan_U> Anyone know of any reason why apt would not see a package as being available when smart does and there is absolutely nothing wrong with my sources.list ( I promise :)?
<Strangework> Pelo: Stuffit
<Centaur5> bulmer: That's odd, I added it on line 40?
<Slart> Jordan_U: smart? what is that?
<Pelo> Strangework,  I don'T even know what that is ? what is the content of it?
<Jordan_U> Strangework, I hate that program...
<tomchuk> SpeakerMania: then apt-get install liblame0
<jubilee> How do I locate a file in 7.10? I'm looking for xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> !info stuffit
<ubotu> Package stuffit does not exist in gutsy
<Pelo> jubilee,   it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Strangework> Jordan_U: I hate it when a group insists on making their own format when an adequate universal one already exists.. :\
<jubilee> Pelo, thx
<SpeakerMania> tomchuk, weird. it didn't work before but is now. ...
<Jordan_U> Slart, A package manager that works on top of many different package systems, it is sort of a replacement for apt but I don't recommend it :)
<TheZealot> Heya folks
<Fawkesfyre> !info asn-offsets
<ubotu> Package asn-offsets does not exist in gutsy
<Strangework> Pelo: supposed to be a type of archive
<Fawkesfyre> !info asm-offsets
<ubotu> Package asm-offsets does not exist in gutsy
<Pelo> Strangework,  did you try with fileroller ?
<Slart> Jordan_U: oh.. I think I'll stick with apt then =)-- what package was it?
<Pelo> majicp|laptop, now you see him , now yo don't
<Jordan_U> Slart, Many packages, some of which are kind of important, like apt itself :), something is seriously screwed up with apt, but I can't for the life of me figure out what :)
<Slart> !info apt
<ubotu> apt: Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.6ubuntu14 (gutsy), package size 1457 kB, installed size 4444 kB
<Slart> Jordan_U: apt isn't found if you do a apt-cache search apt?
<Pelo> apt is a frontend ? I thought it was the core thingy
<jubilee> I just tried installing a package, for my touchpad, and when I find it in Sys>Pref and click on it, it tells me I need to set "SHMconfig" "true" in xorg.conf
<Centaur5> bulmer: Okay, I made a new paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47895/
<narothepharoh> how do i get pics from my camera computer is not reading it at all
<kelsin> Pelo: just like yum is a frontend for rpm
<jubilee> But I can't find "SHMconfig
<jubilee> "
<Jordan_U> Slart, It is, but there is no installation candidate when I run "apt-cache policy apt"
<Soskel> hello
<Slart> Pelo: the apt you install is a front end for apt-the package manager =)
<Pelo> jubilee,   in the terminal   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   , note  X one one , not X L L
<Soskel> what is the terminal command to find the MD5sum of a file?
<kling0n> jubilee http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<Slart> Soskel: md5sum filename
<Soskel> thanks
<evilmm> the Intel 4965AGN plays nice with ubuntu correct?
<Slart> Soskel: you might have to install something.. but I think it will tell you
<tomchuk> evilmm: yup, running it fine on my x61
<jubilee> Pelo, k... & ino what X11 is...
<Pelo> evilmm,  check in the forum and in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Strangework> Pelo: Yuh huh, incompatible, the Stuffit guys have the format secured, so I am guessing very little applications can open it.
<Jordan_U> Slart, Which is one of the reasons why I know it is not a problem with the repositories, and dpkg is fine once I grab packages from packages.ubuntu.com, or with smart so it's not a dependency problem
<astro76> jubilee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<R4ist|> hi
<bulmer> Centaur5-> whose at the other end of that ppp link?
<jubilee> thx astro76
<Pelo> jubilee, I mean nothing by it ,  we can'T tell the user's expertise level from just a few lines
<Jordan_U> Slart, But if it's not a problem with the repositories or dependencies , but is most definitely a problem with apt then I really don't know what is left that could be causing these problems
<Centaur5> bulmer: Our ISP Infowest
<R4ist|> wow
<Pelo> !hi | R4ist|
<ubotu> R4ist|: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<R4ist|> ubotu:  hi thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jubilee> Pelo, Yeah, I know... I didn't mean to be rude... I was just saying... I'm an idiot about MOST things, but I use X11 in OS X
<R4ist|> nice channel
<scout> woops
<Pelo> R4ist|, we like it
<scout> i think i made a big mista
<scout> mistake*
<R4ist|> Pelo:  i see
<IndyGunFreak> scout: please share it so we can all laugh at you... er.. help you.
<scout> i just ran usermod -Gtruecrypt username
<bulmer> Centaur5-> i dont see any glaring rules to prevent you from hitting those two sites you mentioned earlier..specially you can verify by pinging other web sites
<scout> and now I can't sudo anymore
<R4ist|> who give me shell ?
<R4ist|> ;d
<scout> IndyGunFreak, :P
<kelsin> scout: -G sets your groups to ONLY the ones you list
<jacob> Pelo, i think i fixed it
<Pelo> jacob,  congradulations
<scout> kelsin, not according to http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/users.htm
<astro76> R4ist|, install Ubuntu and you can have all the shell you want
<Centaur5> bulmer: Well do you think that having a local apache installation on that same server with the ssl module enabled would affect it?
 * Pelo does a little victory dance in honor or jacob 
<Jordan_U> jubilee, X11 is much different in OSx because it doesn't actually have to deal with the hardware or even drawing to the screen, just so you know.
<R4ist|> astro76:  i can't
<mico> plaese need a hand here
<mico> :s
<mico> installed swat
<jacob> Pelo, i downloaded the firmware and removed the wireless driver i had
<LOGAN> Question: How do I activate the flash player for FireFox?
<R4ist|> i don't want shell with .pl
<mico> but asks 4 pass and user
<bulmer> Centaur5-> what do you mean? you're also running an apache on your gateway?
<scout> but running groups as the user i get the usual groups
<BaLiStiC-> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<scout> is there a way to revert this ?
<Pelo> jacob,  how very hardcore of you
<FMPumZzZ> sera
 * Pelo is feelling a little silly tonight 
<scout> I would really like to be able to continue to use sudo and access my administration
<kelsin> scout: because it hasn't reset yet in your shell for groups, sudo doesn't trust that for security reasons
<jacob> Pelo, thx for helping out
<Pelo> R4ist|,  sorry what were you inquiring about ?
<Centaur5> bulmer: Yes, we have some web applications running on that server and SSL is enabled because we're going to setup Chillispot.
<Pelo> jacob, no problem
<scout> kelsin, k... but is there a way to revert this ?
<jubilee> Jordan_U... but I at least know it's X11 and not XLL... which is what I was getting at...
<TroXer> no way i can update ubntu witouth a cd? i started doing like he upgradelist said,and it starts to need cds apparently:S someon please pm me,i need help...Thank
<TroXer> s
<kelsin> scout: you need to add yourselfs to the admin group again, I don't know exactly the best way to do, probably with the rescue disk adding your username to the admin group line in /etc/group
<onats> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> Centaur but you are not hitting your own webserver from your clients, its the apple site..yes?
<R4ist|> Pelo:  i want ;d i like shell
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Sorry to ask you specifically but do you have any idea what could cause problems with apt if not dependencies or repository settings in the sources.list?
<jacob> Pelo, i've seen you a couple of times in this channel, i'll like to thank you and i look forward into you for fixing my system issues
<Pelo> TroXer, open  menu > system > admin > software sources, and uncheck the cd from the frist tab,  right at tthe bottom,  then try the upgrade again
<R4ist|> it's not provlem for you
<scout> kelsin, there isn't any other way than to add by using a rescue disk ?
<jacob> Pelo, i've meet you when i first tried out ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> TroXer: i think you need to remove the CD source from your source list, then it will download all the packages.
<narothepharoh> how do i get pics from my camera computer is not reading it at all
<jacob> pelo ....for the first time
<Pelo> R4ist|,  I hae no idea what thaht means
<astro76> TroXer, disable the CD as a source in System > admin > software sources, or remove/comment out in /etc/apt/source.list lines referring to CD
<kelsin> scout: unless you have another user in the admin group, I don't think so
 * LOGAN wonders what extra setting is needed before firefox plugins will work
<kelsin> scout: others here might know something I don't
<Jordan_U> LOGAN, Do you have the ubufox plugin installed?
<scout> i only have root
<Pelo> jacob, I'M in here a lot , I don'T actualy have a life,  I 'M glad I could help , that's the only pleasure I have in my life atm
<scout> but that doesn't have any password
<R4ist|> Pelo:  i want your shell ;d Becouse i like shell foreign
<LOGAN> Jordan_U: I need to know what to do so it will find the plugins
<soldats> Pelo, mee too
<FMPumZzZ> hi
<kelsin> scout: then most likely you'll need to use a rescue disk of some kind to edit the /etc/group file
<Pelo> soldats, were a sad lot in here
<jacob> Pelo, that's ok, im 17 yrs old, i have no life neither, except i just go to high school and go home to watch movies or use my laptop
<soldats> Pelo, hah yea
<Centaur5> bulmer: Well my co-worker thinks that maybe our local apache server with ssl might be the conflict with accessing apple.com but I'm not sure why that would happen.
<LOGAN> it lists appropriate plugins yet refuses to download
<Pelo> jacob,  talk you me when you are pushing 40
<kelsin> scout: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo that page has some info
<scout> why the hell is this possible!!!
<scout> sorry
<scout> :P
<scout> just freaking a bit out
<bulmer> Centaur5-> i agree with you, it should not affect it,
 * Pelo actualy thinks he might be getting somewhere with this nice lady at work 
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<naxa> hi
<soldats> hi
 * Pelo gives scout  a little blue pill and tells ties him to his bunk just so he doesn'T hurt himself or anyone else
<naxa> is there a(n easy) way to play chess to my friend on internet using ubuntu?
<kelsin> scout: and for future reference always read the man page of a command since the exact syntax may be different then on the web, the man page has a note about that on the -G option (accidentally removing users from groups)
<bulmer> Centaur5-> as you can tell by just a ping from your client and you said its not responding right?
 * R4ist| who give me shell?
<Slart> naxa: there are a couple of chassgames available.. look at eboard for example
<Centaur5> bulmer: when I ping apple, hotmail, and windowsupdate.microsoft.com I don't get a response from a client.
<Pelo> naxa, there is achess prog in the game section there might be a way to get the other use remote on it,  you'd have to check,  I know there are some website for games like that where you can play online against an apponnet useing the browser, you'd have to google for it
<Pelo> !pl | R4ist|
<ubotu> R4ist|: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<naxa> thanks for the help, all :)
<Slart> Centaur5: try google instead
<LOGAN> where can I set multiverse active to firefox plugins will download?
<Slart> Centaur5: or wait.. apple responds to ping...
<Centaur5> Slart: I can ping google and I can also go to google in my browser.
<Pelo> LOGAN, menu > system> admin> software sources,   check the first tab
<Slart> Centaur5: oh.. but not apple.com?
<Slart> Centaur5: try ping www.apple.com
<Centaur5> Slart: Well I can't even ping apple from the server although the server can go to the site in firefox.
<netdemon> can some one help me with some problems, im a linux noob with ubuntu 7.10 and came from windoze vista
<guycook> anyone installed moodle on a Ubuntu powered server?
<Slart> Centaur5: that's weird..
<turbotorben> can i safely remove the linux-restricted-modules package, when i need madwifi (which i compile from source anyway)?
<inthepit> anyone available to give me some pointers on trying to get my MA101 Rev. B wireless adapter to work correctly.
<Pelo> netdemon, what is your issue ?
<Centaur5> Slart: Yeah, it doesn't make any sense.   :
<bulmer> Centaur5-> well if you think the apache stuff is causing some issues, can you kill it temporarily and do the same test?
<TroXer> Astro76 i cant find the ''sources'' part u spoke of.... only a huge list of other things:P
<narothepharoh> how do i get pics from my camera computer is not reading it at all
<Centaur5> bulmer: We already did that and it hasn't made a difference.
<Pelo> turbotorben, it's just a meta package,  remove it with no worry
<astro76> TroXer, I believe you can disable it in System menu > Administration > Software Sources
<Pelo> narothepharoh, bult in webcam ?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> your last paste is the current rules ?
<LOGAN> pelo, thanks. I really preferred the way it was in the previous version though
<astro76> TroXer, what version ubuntu you on?
<Centaur5> bulmer: yes sir
<Pelo> LOGAN,  which was what ?
<TroXer> astro7: i only have sustem properties.... counts as the same o?
<TroXer> or*
<GAD_> hjhgj
<narothepharoh> pelo: no it is a hp digital camera and I cant get my pics off it
<bulmer> Centaur5-> what is the ip address you resolved for those two sites?
<IndyGunFreak> TroXer: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> let me attempt to ping it from my end
<LOGAN> pelo, no need to activate some other repository just for the plugins
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  deosnT' it mount as a usb mass storage device to your desktop ?
<jubilee> Is there a way I can change how I switch between workspaces?
<TroXer> 6,06 lts,trying to get 710
<narothepharoh> pelo no there is nothing on desktop
<Pelo> LOGAN, didn't realise you needed to now either,  I never encountered the issue
<GAD_> yuujhkhj
<IndyGunFreak> TroXer: thats gonna be a pain, you're gonna have to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10, then 6.10 to 7.04, then 7.04 to 7.10.. might be easier to download gutsy, backup all data, and do a clean install.
<Centaur5> bulmer: windows 207.46.225.221 apple 17.149.160.10 hotmail 216.74.180.189
<IndyGunFreak> not to mention i bert it will take forever, heaven forbid something goes wrong in the process.
<astro76> TroXer, ahh, it's named slightly differently in 6.06, also keep in mind to upgrade you have to go from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10, so you might consider a fresh install... alternatively wait for 8.04 which you can upgrade straight to
<Pelo> narothepharoh, type blkid in the terminal and see if your camera is seen ?
<TroXer> whens 8,04?
<andrew[lappy]> jubilee workspaces as in desktops?
<LOGAN> eek the plugin was 'installed' yet it isnt and asks for it again
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: really?.. id idn't know that(going from 6.06 to 8.04).. obviously if thats the case, its because they are both LTS.
<astro76> TroXer, 4th month of 2008 ;)
<jubilee> andrew[lappy] Yes.
<Pelo> TroXer,  the 8 is the year and the 4 is the month
<astro76> IndyGunFreak, indeed, the LTS to LTS upgrade path must be supported
<andrew[lappy]> ctrl+alt+left/right
<bulmer> Centaur5-> only the 216.x.x.x is responding to a ping from my end..
<TroXer> lol april:p
<LOGAN> man 6.04 seemed to do it correct, and now even after download it doesn't
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: hmm, interesting, id idn't know that.
<TroXer> thats a long wait:P
<Pelo> LOGAN,  which plugin is this ?
<LOGAN> flash
<astro76> IndyGunFreak, this will be the first so it should be interesting ;)
<IndyGunFreak> TroXer: i wuld back up and do a clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: lol, that will be even mroe interesting..lol
<Centaur5> bulmer: I figured they would have pings blocked but still the server can go to all those sites but the clients can't.
<TroXer> nah,think ill just go to ma friends place tomorrow and borrow some cds:P
<jubilee> andrew[lappy], yes, but if I scroll it switches... I don't like that...
<narothepharoh> pelo :/dev/hda1: UUID="7ece176b-98d5-46ab-8646-5f2ec797a2d8" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<narothepharoh> /dev/hda5: UUID="1c644fdb-958b-40c5-b404-1fa5f9b3f3b0" TYPE="swap"
<BrazUca> Hi! Is there a way to make gaim send a message to an user that is offline on microsoft messenger network?
<IndyGunFreak> TroXer: cd's for what?
<Pelo> LOGAN, also enable backport in the 3 tab of the same softwarew sources window and then check in synaptic for  sun-java6   install the .-bin the -jre and -plugin
<andrew[lappy]> @ jubilee im assuming you have compiz-fusion/beryl enabled?
<LOGAN> tried installing it again, it only said "is already installed"
<TroXer> dunno:P noo cds for 7,10?
<netdemon> any one know if my sound driver could be a "windriver" because my computers fully stock besides the OS
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  no need to list them all,  those aren'T your camera anyway
<bulmer> Centaur5-> do you have netcat on your gateway?
<jubilee> Um, no? I'm a fresh install pretty much... I haven't messed w/ anything like that yet.
<LOGAN> Pelo: nah thanks, Ill go back to the correct working 6.04
<andrew[lappy]> jubilee what do you mean by "scroll"
<narothepharoh> pelo: thats all it gives me
<Centaur5> bulmer: I don't know what netcat is.
<LOGAN> that one at least worked out of the box
<netdemon> and my sound driver can't be found
<jubilee> adrew[lappy] with my mouse/touchpad
<andrew[lappy]> jubilee,which version of ubuntu
<TroXer> Indygun: are there no cds that lets u install 7,10?
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  try looking up your camera model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org or in this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  see if there are any known issues
<bulmer> Centaur5-> what os is running in your gateway/router?
<LOGAN> I already filed a bug report a while ago but i think it got ignored
<SpookyET> There is something weird going. Gnome is launching 3 nm-applet (network manager) applets in the sytray
 * Pelo is gonna go wash some dishes now, g'night folks
<Centaur5> bulmer: Xubuntu 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> TroXer: yeah, of course, i just didn't realize what you needed CDs for... you actually only need 1
<jubilee> andrew[lappy], 7.10
<andrew[lappy]> jubilee ok
<jubilee> andrew[lappy] it
<TroXer> hehe:P well ''the one'' cd than:P
<jubilee> is something that's been bothering me since install
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<TroXer> Well ill ttyl all:) gotta get some sleep:p nite nite
<bulmer> Centaur5-> on a terminal of that gateway type this.    which nc; whereis nc; locate nc   one of these will tell you if you have netcat installed
<andrew[lappy]> @ jubilee has it happened before/have you tried an "externel" mouse?
<helluvaCSMajor> hi, can someone help me fix a problem with random folders appearing in my home folder?
<LOGAN> bah I dunno whats wrong but the plugin is installed, yet it keeps asking for plugin missing
<Centaur5> bulmer: which nc output /bin/nc
<narothepharoh> pelo it is not in the supported hardware, but when i was using ubuntu it worked now i am using xubuntu and it is not
<LOGAN> maye if I open the ISO and replace firefox with the previous version...
<RandomUsr> do I need the Ubuntu cd to install anything from synaptic?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> okay you have netcat installed, let see if we can monitor the stuff your clients send ...hang a few
<astro76> RandomUsr, no
<helluvaCSMajor> ever since i mounted my windows partition, random folders with symbols for names keep popping up in my home folder, can someone help me?
<RandomUsr> astro76, then why does it keep prompting me?
<muszek> can someone tell me which command can I use to play a sound?  wav, mp3 (not necessarily), ogg
<alain1> !webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> RandomUsr, go to System > admin > software sources, and disable the cd
<Box|UK> thought ubuntu picks up nfts drives  mine has i didnt need to mount
<thor> muszek I use xmms...something akin to winamp
<RandomUsr> astro76, will that cause any ill effects or unseen caveats?
<LOGAN> !bugreport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<helluvaCSMajor> i do not remember what i was doing, long time ago
<IndyGunFreak> thor: gutsy did for me, but none of the others did.
<astro76> RandomUsr, nope, only reason to use the cd is to not use the internet
<muszek> thor: I'm not asking for a media player, just a command line utility to play a sound file
<alain1> anybody knows hot to install  or guide in webdav
<jubilee> andrew[lappy], sorry for delay... It's never happened before 7.10... and I'm coming from Feisty. I have no external mouse, and my girlfriend doesn't like using a mouse
<thor> muszek some of the files will also play with the 'play' command but I am not sue which
<IndyGunFreak> oops.. Box|UK gutsy picked up my ntfs drive, but none of the previous versions did.
<andrew[lappy]> lol
<RandomUsr> astro76 thank you
<muszek> thor: thanks
<andrew[lappy]> jubilee was it an upgrade or a clean install?
<LOGAN> sigh, then I have to download the 6.04 ISO again
<bulmer> Centaur5-> you still have the apache turned off right?
<jubilee> andrew[lappy], Clean.
<astro76> alain1, try asking in #web or #apache or some other appropriate channel ;)
<northox> wtf
<andrew[lappy]> jubilee so a clean install or a clean upgrade.... and could you try a mouse just to see if it has the same effect?
<Bawbatos> what package do i want if i want to use an ipsec connection
<LOGAN> maybe it I mix up some files from 7.10 into 6.04 untill it works again
<Centaur5> bulmer: yes
<helluvaCSMajor> does anyone have any idea why random folders would appear about once per day in my home folder?
<northox> wish my ubuntu system nevered log me in this place
<FluxD> helluvaCSMajor: what kind?
<andrew[lappy]> @ helluvaCSMajor nice :)
<bulmer> Centaur5-> mknod backpipe p;  nc -l -p 80 0<backpipe | tee -a inflow| nc localhost 81 | tee -a outflow 1>backpipe
<helluvaCSMajor> empty folders, where the names are symbols, it cannot display the name correctly
<bulmer> Centaur5-> type that line as root in your gateway
<jubilee> andrew[lappy], well I didn't know this was abnormal... it was a clean install. I deleted Feisty to get OS X Leopard on it's partition, but gave up
<onats> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LOGAN> someone using installed ubuntu 7.10 with firefox that was capable of installing flash plugin?
<Box|UK> is Amsn any good? most my family use messenger live  so looking at using amsn
<bulmer> Centaur5-> that basically creates a proxy server, so you can then monitor the client traffic
<andrew[lappy]> jubilee oooh so it is a mac
<sir_chatty> LOGAN, No there, is a bug, you need to compile the latest flash plugin.
<jubilee> andrew[lappy], No x86 Dell
<Hyuukai> HEllo
<sir_chatty> LOGAN, Fix has not been released yet.
<andrew[lappy]> ook
<Hyuukai> Can i ask what irc clients peopl use is pigeon good enough?
<LOGAN> sir_chatty but it worked with 6.04 :O
<Neodudeman> i can't seem to install flash into firefox using the "Install Missing Plugins" button,  and my list of applications is not available, so i can't seem to install any new programs; any ideas on what i should do?
<Neodudeman> fresh install of gusty
<sir_chatty> LOGAN, Yep.
<Box|UK> i use xchat  Hyuukai
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<Centaur5> bulmer: Okay, even though I ran that as root it gave a connection refused error.
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sir_chatty> LOGAN, Search for your problem on ubuntuforums.com they have a link there that will give you the fix.
<Hyuukai> AH i just got that was just wondering if it was actually worth using over the built in pigeon one
<Hyuukai> im a noob see very new to ubuntu like a day old lol
<nettow0822_>  0x10.....is this an integer...if so does it =4 or 5?
<nettow0822_>  if not could you explain it?
 * LOGAN googles for gnash detection in flash to send viewers message to download Flash plugin then
<TheZealot> If I am using ubuntu with gnome, is there a way to close a window that is frozen and won't close by using the X? (Pardon me if this is a stupid question)
<Slart> nettow0822_: that's hexadecimal.. ox10 would 16 if I'm correct
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  join the club but xchat is not to disimiliar to mirc
<Neodudeman> :-! thanks
<helluvaCSMajor> when someone gets a chance, can someone step me through finding the problem with the random folders?
<sir_chatty> that ubotu needs to be updated
<Hyuukai> AH cool i cant see many options on pigeon for mirc
<Hyuukai> i mea irc
<bulmer> Centaur5-> oh, ls -la  backpipe    that should have been created per the command earlier
<astro76> TheZealot, alt+F2, enter xkill, click on frozen window
<sir_chatty> hyuukai, get xchat
<Hyuukai> i wanna b able to do perform? and so it can remember a bunch of channels i wanna be in
<TheZealot> astro76: thanks so much!
<nettow0822_> Slart   i thought so too it is used like this   mask=0x10
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  xchat way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> nettow0822_: THis is support for Ubuntu.. please take random chatter to !offtopic
<Hyuukai> Ok nice
<helluvaCSMajor> when someone gets a chance, can someone step me through finding the problem with the random folders?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> backpipe exist now right? check via ls -la
<Hyuukai> can i ask if you use or have used samba>
<Centaur5> bulmer: yes it did
<Hyuukai> ?*
<Slart> nettow0822_: where did you write that?
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Just ask your actual question
<Box|UK> off topic  most my family use messenger live  is amsn  a good equivilant?
<nettow0822_> sorry but I thought i could get help here...since i use ubuntu
<mediahunter> does anyone in here know anything about DreamLinux
<bulmer> Centaur5-> and you dont have anything running off of port 80 and 81 now right?
<helluvaCSMajor> random folders keep appearing in my home folder
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i fix it?
<yancho> Box|UK yes quite good .. its my msn client when im using ubuntu
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: random folders show up in your home-folder? what names do these folders have? when were they created? owner? contents?
<nettow0822_> slart  trying to setup a parameter for lirc module
<Jordan_U> Box|UK, The interface is horrible, but has better support ( not sure what that means exactly ) than Gaim for msn
<yancho> Box|UK though it can be a bit slow sometimes
<Box|UK> thxs yancho
<Jack_Sparrow> nettow0822_: Help with Ubuntu related problems yes...  If I misread your post.. my apologies
<Hyuukai> Can someone tell me i have installed samba and smb now want to find my windows networkd files where or how o i o about it?
<Centaur5> bulmer: not any services
<Slart> nettow0822_: oh.. you're on your own then.. can't help you with that =)
<Box|UK> thxs Jordan_U
<helluvaCSMajor> it says i am the owner, the names are scrambled symbols that cannot be displayed, and they started when i tried mounting a windows partition one time
<nettow0822_> ok ty
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Can you give an example of such a folder?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> nc -l -p 80 0<backpipe | tee -a inflow| nc localhost 81 | tee -a outflow 1>backpipe     <-- retype this as root again on that gateway
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: are they called stuff like \013\220\111\065..... ?
<helluvaCSMajor> they are empty, if i copy and paste the name it is a bunch of spaces and question marks because it cannot display the name
<bulmer> Centaur5-> thats port 80 and 0 == zero
<Centaur5> bulmer: Okay that still gave a connection refused
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: do a ls -l of your home folder and pastebin the result
<Slart> !paste | helluvaCSMajor
<ubotu> helluvaCSMajor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Centaur5> bulmer: localhost [127.0.0.1] 81 (?) : Connection refused
<Hyuukai> Can anyone hep me? im sure its easy as hell
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Or do a "ls -l > ls.txt" and attatch that
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  whats the question?
<Slart> Hyuukai: check the man page for smbclient or smbmount.. it's explained pretty good in there
<chetnick> hi, i want to install doom on Gutsy.. i found on the internet that i can go to synaptic package manager and search for doom. When i do that it lists a lot of packages and i am not sure which to install. ...
<bulmer> Centaur5-> umm..its refusing to listen on port 81...let me think for a few
<helluvaCSMajor> http://pastebin.com/d52dc23db
<Hyuukai> box answer ya pm :P
<Slart> chetnick: nothing looks more Doomish than the rest?
<helluvaCSMajor> first one, i left it as a sample, i deleted the others
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, And as a stab in the dark that probably won't work try: lsof | grep "<name of the most recently created folder>"
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: hmm.. it looks the same in nautilus?
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, If you aren
<helluvaCSMajor> i cannot enter the name of the folder
<chetnick> Slart: there are some files that i know that i need to install, but there are some libraries and some egnines that say that they are for doom in description .. .i  am not sure about them.
<helluvaCSMajor> in nautilus, the question marks are symbols, some are different though
<Box|UK> lol pm dont show :/
<PriceChild> !pm | Box|UK Hyuukai
<ubotu> Box|UK Hyuukai: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Slart> chetnick: just pick the main one.. synaptic will install all the extra stuff it needs.. that's what it does and that's what it's good at
<PriceChild> gah
<chetnick> Slart: Than there is some lxdoom as well
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, If you aren't sure that it is being pasted correctly then take the output from ls redirected to a text file and take out all but the directory name then run "lsof | grep `cat foldername.txt`"
<PriceChild> !register | Box|UK Hyuukai
<ubotu> Box|UK Hyuukai: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<astro76> chetnick, lxdoom is the game program, then you need game files, there's doom-wad-shareware, freedoom, and doom-package for extracting Doom 2 from the original CD
<Slart> chetnick: isn't lxdoom a port of doom? google for it
<ctothej> how do I switch between vlc and totem plugins for firefox?
<Neodudeman> in gutsy, i did the command 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and it told me  it could not find the package
<Hyuukai> Can someone tell me what a good mp3 player is to use? on windows i normally use winamp
<astro76> chetnick, the game is free but the game data is not
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Or if you don't mind us seeing all of the files your user has open just pastebin the output of "lsof"
<helluvaCSMajor> i do not understand, i am a new linux user
<Slart> Hyuukai: try audacious.. it's winamp-like
<narothepharoh> for future problems with cameras and getting images from them with xubuntu 7.10 just install digikam and it works
<Slart> !info audacious
<ubotu> audacious: Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-4 (gutsy), package size 976 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<MilitantPotato> XMMS is a lot like winamp aswell
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  i use banshee for some reason
<Hyuukai> Cool ok thankyou i dont mind learning a new one if there is a better one out there
<Slart> ah.. yes of course.. mustn't forget XMMS
<ctothej> XMMS accepts winamp skins right?
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: I recommend Amarok
<helluvaCSMajor> i did that command and a lot of stuff came up, too much to copy and paste
<LOGAN> after closing live cd scandisk turned on
<MilitantPotato> ctothej: yea, the non modern skins.
<Hyuukai> I dont supose there is one that is somehow suited to playing shared mp3s over a network?
<LOGAN> and now in windows my virus scanner is currupted
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: if you mount the share it won't be an issue.
<MilitantPotato> for any player
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: I don't think this has got anything to do with you mounting your ntfs drive... I think this is something else..
<Jack_Sparrow> Neodudeman: from what I understand   the installer has not been updated for the recent flash udate.  You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  banshee has pod casts and radio but when im listening to the BBC i use realplayer
<Hyuukai> Sorry im quite a noob really i dont quite understand what you mean by mount the share, i mount iso's :P
<helluvaCSMajor> what else can i check?
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Sorry, the easiest thing to do if you don't know much ( and again don't mind us seeing all of the files and network connections your user currently has open ) is to just pastebin the output of "lsof", it will be long, you can save the output to a text file on your Desktop by running "lsof > ~/Desktop/lsof.txt"
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: unless... how did you mount your ntfs-drive? manually? what command did you use?
<kelsin> Hyuukai: Rythmbox (Gnome+Ubuntu default) and banshee both support itunes sharing (They can't read itunes > 7 shares, but then again nothing but itunes can)
<Neodudeman> ty jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Hyuukai> i dont use itunes its ok :) i just have files and filesof mp3d
<bulmer> Centaur5-> i cant see any thing that should block your client from getting to those sites..and I find it odd that you cant run netcat on localhost port 81
<Hyuukai> mp3s*
<LOGAN> downloading virus scanner again :(
<helluvaCSMajor> i followed a tutorial and it did not work
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: you can mount shares that are via a Lan or similar, so it acts like an internal HD, much like you can do with Windows
<Hyuukai> box|uk is the podcast an raido any good on it?
<LOGAN> Live CD uses HDD it seems ;)
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, It should "just work" in the newest version of Ubuntu
<Hyuukai> Ah right i have never tried that i use samba right now to access them is that the same thing?
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: ok.. just thinking .. what would happen if you accidently mounted a ntfs-drive with your home-folder as mountpoint..
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  yea the podcasts and radio aint at all bad on banshee
<helluvaCSMajor> i have 7.04 and i later discovered it shows up in the computer folder under places menu
<Centaur5> bulmer: So in other words I'm pretty well screwed over?  :/
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Are you using Ubuntu 7.10 ( codenamed Gutsy Gibbon ) ?
<helluvaCSMajor> feisty
<Hyuukai> How does raido work then i have never listened to a raido station online? :S
<Hyuukai> I guess im missing out
<bulmer> Centaur5-> not yet, i may just be missing something at the moment...
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, What guide did you follow?
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: yep, I'm using samba aswell, it's fairly easy to mount a samba share, instructions are all over google :)
<helluvaCSMajor> i don't remember
<kelsin> Hyuukai: (as a side note, when I sad they support itunes sharing that also means you can run ryhtmbox or banshee on two computesr and they can play each other's music)
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: could you pastebin the output from ps -A for us?
<helluvaCSMajor> long time ago, i had this problem for about a year
<Box|UK> well i browse to virgin radio and click listen now
<helluvaCSMajor> sure
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: just to see if something is running amok in the background..
<Hyuukai> Ok thankyou, i barely even know what samba is tbh i just got told i can view my networked files :)
<LOGAN> oh great now I cant install virus scanner???
<bulmer> Centaur5-> lets step back again...can you paste your new firewall rule?
<Hyuukai> Im very very new and looking to get great new things on ubuntu like i am wanting to try get a new menu somehow the default one seems a little boring, wanna try get the apple one down the bottom as well
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: gsambad is a great and simple way to configure samba, you can get it from synaptic
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Just so you know, ps -A will tell us all processes you have currently running
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: do these folders show up when you do something special? or just randomly every now and then?
<Hyuukai> Ok thankyou very much :) can i do mounts in that or is this somthing different?
<Centaur5> bulmer: You mean the script with those lines commented out?
<Box|UK> i have firestarter to launch on start up but the  icon doesnt show  in top panel unless i open it and shut it  is it still running?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> yes please
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: that's to just get it working, I'm not sure if there's a program to easily mount shares
<SpookyET> I'm getting multiple instances of nm-applet at startup
<helluvaCSMajor> the folders show up every day, i don't know exactly
<helluvaCSMajor> http://pastebin.com/d2ff24f4a
<astro76> Box|UK, you don't need firestarter running, it just configures the built-in firewall
<quinton> I try to add more spaces to my workspace, and no matter what number I choose no more spaces appear.
<Hyuukai> WEll it seems i can already access my windows networked files so i dont really need that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<Box|UK> astro so it configures the  inbuilt firewall  which runs in the back ground?
<Hyuukai> Also samba doesnt broadcast any of it over the net does it? its smb2www that does that?
<astro76> Box|UK, it's part of the kernel
<Box|UK> thxs astro
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Have you tried creating a new user and seeing if it happens with that user's home folder as well?
<helluvaCSMajor> no
<Centaur5> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47896/
<helluvaCSMajor> should i do that? or is there something else to check while i am on here?
<naxa> bye
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: if you're not having to enter a password to view your files anyone can see them that's connected to the LAN (unencrypted wifi here would be bad.)  As far as people on the net seeing them, I'm not sure.
<ari_stress> hello all, why my pidgin only shows my friends upto "P" alphabet?
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, That might be good to test, you can be logged in as both users at the same time with "fast user switching" in Gutsy and just leave the other user doing nothing but having Gnome loaded
<Hyuukai> I dont mind people on the lan i just dont want to be broadcastin them to the web thats all
<Centaur5> bulmer: Doesn't it seem kind of odd that it's only apple's and microsoft's websites that don't allow normal masquerading?  :)
<helluvaCSMajor> i am using feisty
<Fosfatus> Ari are you Iceland man?
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: well.. nothing strange in there.. one instance of "sh" is running..but that might just be something running a script or something
<FluxD> Can anyone tell me a good tool to search for files and folders
<Jordan_U> helluvaCSMajor, Sorry, forgot
<bulmer> Centaur5-> yeah very odd
<MilitantPotato> ari_stress: try Buddies >Sort Buddies > By Status
<kelsin> FluxD: updatedb and locate :) in the terminal
<Centaur5> bulmer: What are their websites doing that other don't....  :)
<kelsin> FluxD: should just be able to do "locate <search-string>" and find files
<Jordan_U> FluxD, locate / updatedb if you don't need to search within text files
<Hyuukai> MillitantPotato: is there any way i can make sure they are just local and not going over the internet?
<FluxD> kelsin: it can find stuff from the whole computer?
<helluvaCSMajor> in case it matters, i installed Beryl
<kelsin> Hyuukai: are you behind a router
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: I'm not sure.
<kelsin> FluxD: just searching filenames and dir names, yes
<Jordan_U> FluxD, "sudo updatedb" to have it look for new files
<Slart> FluxD: I have something called "Search for files" gnome search tool might be the name
<Hyuukai> I am on a switch which is then connected to a router
<FluxD> Slart: yea I think its same
<FluxD> ty Jordan_U Slart kelsin
<kelsin> Hyuukai: unless you're router forwards the samba ports to a computer there is no way for outside people to get to them (without ssh forwarding)
<Jordan_U> Slart, FluxD The default gnome search tool does not use locate
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: I don't think beryl would do that... never had it creating folders all over the place..
<Hyuukai> And i woul have to mannually set that up in order for that to have happened right?
<kelsin> Hyuukai: yes
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: were the folders empty? no files in there?
<Jordan_U> Slart, FluxD Pre Gutsy it is incredibly slow since there is no indexing, and in Gutsy it uses tracker
<Hyuukai> Ok thankyou :)
<bulmer> Centaur5-> i looked at your rules again and just nothing glaring...i dont see why your client will not get to those sites
<Hyuukai> hmmm i am on pigeon and my text is shakin when i type
<FluxD> Jordan_U: tracker is an indeer?
<helluvaCSMajor> correct
<FluxD> Jordan_U: tracker is an indexer?
<Hyuukai> is that some strang effect i have on compiz fusion? :S
<FluxD> Hyuukai: its pidgin :p
 * Slart had to shut indexing off.. it just ran wild.. used 100% cpu for several hours..
<Centaur5> bulmer: It's a very basic script that we found online....it doesn't make any sense.
<Hyuukai> Oh does i do that automaticall?
<FluxD> Slart: same here
<Box|UK> just googled a bit for  linux msn messenger and came up with kmess now not sure if Kmess or Amsn is the way to go
<Jordan_U> Slart, FluxD The default gnome search tool does not use locate
<Jordan_U> Slart, FluxD Pre Gutsy it is incredibly slow since there is no indexing, and in Gutsy it uses tracker
 * nickrud_ really liked beagle, with user_xattr
<Hyuukai> I knew what i meant! :P
<PriceChild> Box|UK, use pidgin
<Hyuukai> SO yeah is it an effect i have on to do with compiz fusion
<Centaur5> bulmer: It was working fine with firestarter but it didn't work with ipkungfu and this custom script.
<YouKnowMe> pidgin ftw
<Jordan_U> nickrud_, Why the past tense?
<FluxD> Jordan_U: updatedb refreshes file name and folders?
<Box|UK> ok ill try pidgin
<Jordan_U> FluxD, Yes
<Hyuukai> Pidgin im on now Box :) its good
<nickrud_> Jordan_U, because I haven't got around to setting it up on my new install. Giving tracker a chance
<Hyuukai> im not sure ho to use perform on irc on it though :( dunno i i can
<Jordan_U> FluxD, And IIRC it is never run unless you run it explicitly
<kelsin> FluxD: yes, it's run daily by default (the slocate file in /etc/cron.daily)
<PriceChild> Box|UK, installed by default ;)
<Hyuukai> can anyone tell me why my text is shaking when i type it in pidgin?
<Jordan_U> FluxD, I guess I don't RC ;)
<Abari> laaynn bana yardýmcý olacak var mý?
<FluxD> Jordan_U, kelsin updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<Slart> helluvaCSMajor: I would go with Jordan_U's suggestion.. create another user and see if the same thing happens to that users home folder.. second choice would be to run lsof and try to catch whatever is doing this "in the act" so to say..
<prakriti> Box|UK : I use pidgin, its nice
<kelsin> FluxD: "sudo updatedb"
<Jordan_U> FluxD, "sudo updatedb"
<bulmer> Centaur5-> also add these on your rules.  iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT;  iptables -A INPUT -o lo -j ACCEPT;
<FluxD> oops
<helluvaCSMajor> ok, ill do it later, thanks for the help
<kelsin> FluxD: you can use it to create you're own databases if you want, but with no arguments it tries to update the system database, hence you need sudo
<Box|UK> K thxs for the heads up on pidgin  im new lol so new it was a n00b question
<FluxD> kelsin: sudo locate after that?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> that enables your local loopback..and lets try running that long netcat command again
<emily_> are there any free pc-to-phone services for linux?
<kelsin> FluxD: you can locate without sudo
<Jordan_U> FluxD, No, just "locate"
<YouKnowMe> man, wtf, I usually get like 180Kbs downstream, I'm capping at like 39...
<soldats> emily_, you can text any phone with pidgin
<emily_> soldats: I was thinking more along the lines of voip
<FluxD> Jordan_U, kelsin how about searching for files with lets say certain extension like mp3
<Jordan_U> emily_, Wengophone is pretty cheap
<Jordan_U> emily_, And is Free Software
<bulmer> Centaur5-> thats essential to have local loop lo to be active in your firewall
<prakriti> how do you text phones with pidgin?
<astro76> emily_, http://www.gizmoproject.com/learnmore-allcallsfree.html
<ekim|linux> Hey
<kelsin> FluxD: "locate <search> | grep mp3"
<Jordan_U> FluxD, locate .mp3
<soldats> emily_, ahh im not sure about that i just use text
<kelsin> FluxD: hence the power of using the command line
<FluxD> kelsin: nice :)
<zitsep> hi! how can i make ubuntu change my eth1's ethernet address by default? i mean at startup. i can change it manually but i need to do it auto.
<Hyuukai> i didnt know u could text phones
<bulmer> Centaur5-> btw, its el oh, not el zero
<emily_> Jordan_U: haha i'm cheap.. anything free? I know windows had "adcalls"
<Neodudeman> so i downloaded the flashplayer9 for linux tar.gz file, and i tar xvfz'd it, and i sudo ./flashplayer-installer; but when i input /usr/lib/mozilla as the installation path for mozilla, it gives me a warning, and asks for a valid install path
<Centaur5> bulmer: that caused an error trying to run the script saying can't use -o with input
<Box|UK> ok n00b question in pdgin i have an msn messenger account but  i registered it with a gmail addy instead of  hotmail but it wont omit the hotmail addy
<soldats> prakriti, go to add buddy and do "+1<arecode><number>
<ekim|linux> jhey
<ctothej> Neodudeman: use /usr/lib/firefox
<Hirvinen> Neodudeman: man interfaces
<soldats> prakriti, fo the united atates
<prakriti> soldats : so what service?
<Jordan_U> FluxD, locate supports regular expressions, so if you learn to use regular expressions you can search by any criterion you could imagine :)
<kelsin> emily_: without a company running it (for money) I don't know of one.
<astro76> Box|UK, what do you mean omit the hotmail address?
<Hirvinen> Whoops.
<emily_> astro76: that looks promising, but it's only 20 free minutes, right?
<bulmer> Centaur5-> umm instead of -o  try  -output
<ctothej> Neodudeman: you can always copy the files to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins later from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Neodudeman> @ctothej: doh. thanks
<FluxD> Jordan_U: oh ok thx
<soldats> prakriti, nono the + means add number and the "1" is the country code the you insert the arecode and number
<stormrider> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on a friend's sony vaio, and under gnome, the volume control works flawlessly, but under KDE if I try to put it up, it goes to 11% and down goes to 0, any ideas on how to get this to work?
<astro76> emily_, not sure, I think you can keep it renewed, but it is a promotional thing
<kelsin> FluxD: find does the searching slowly, but allows you to search by almost ANYTHING relating to files (by owners / permissions / mod or create time / etc)
<Box|UK> never mind  did crtl +A and pigdin added @hotmail to the end ivee just deleted that part of it
<Slart> FluxD: and grep is a very nice thing to know.. it's just so darn useful in all kinds of situations
<Neodudeman> ctothej: the /usr/lib/firefox did the trick. thanks
<prakriti> soldats : right, but on my account selection, what account do you select when you add a phone number?
<kelsin> FluxD: I mean find the command
<Jordan_U> FluxD, Including something as complicated as "search for file names that contain in them text which could be a valid email address" or any other stupid idea ;)
<emily_> astro76: so you have to sign up for a new account every time you want to use another 20 minutes lol
<Hirvinen> zitsep: man interfaces or network under the administration menu in Gnome.
<kitche> does anyone know if the radeonhd driver will be in the next release or not since it's still in the early stages of development?
<soldats> prakriti, whatever account you normally use thats accociated with "aim"
<FluxD> kelsin, Jordan_U: I have a file called "Angel City - Do You  .mp3" I did "locate angel city | grep mp3" and it didnt find it
<prakriti> ok
<FluxD> Slart: yup I am strting to use it a lot
<ctothej> How can I change the default plugin handler for firefox for certain media types? for example, change wmv from totem plugin to vlc?
<prakriti> soldats: so its aim thats sending them to phones?
<Jordan_U> FluxD, By default locate is case sensitive
<soldats> prakriti, YES
<prakriti> tyvm
<olskolirc> why doesn't my external hard drive auto mount on boot up with Gutsy?
<astro76> emily_, there's a link at the bottom of the page, Active User Requirements
<kelsin> FluxD: FluxD "locate -i angel city"
<bjbum> hello all
<soldats> oops i didnt mean caps
<FluxD> kelsin, Jordan_U thx
<olskolirc> How do I get my external hard drive and my usb stick to automount on boot up
<YouKnowMe> bjbum: HI
<kelsin> FluxD: "man locate" for more options
<Slart> !hello | bjbum
<ubotu> bjbum: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<emily_> astro76: so there arn't any free "voip" servers out there that you can use to make free phone calls with?>
<bjbum> thanks :D
<Alyxander> hey guys is there a way to set the terminal to scrool up fromthe bottome instead of down from the top?
<LjL> emily_: www.freecall.com
<Slart> emily_: free stuff doesn't stay free for long.. unfortunately
<Centaur5> bulmer: it now says bad argument lo
<emily_> LjL: nice!
<Alyxander> anyone
<maslenka> good morning, is there anyone, who can help me with my ati graphic card?
<monkeyBox> How do I find out what package installed a given file?
<bjbum> bought my first laptop the other day. been a long time mac user and this is my first attempted foray into linux
<emily_> alright hey thanks everyone!
<Jordan_U> Alyxander, I would assume there is but that it's going to require reading man pages :(
<Slart> olskolirc: hmmm.. mine does that automagically.. I wouldn't know how to make it *not* mount on boot..
<bulmer> Centaur5-> you have some weird setup.. lo should be your loopback..and its not liking it?
<Box|UK> Bjb what do you think of ubuntu?
<Slart> !ati | maslenka
<ubotu> maslenka: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<olskolirc> I want it to mount on boot Slart but it won't
<MagBaBaLoT> hello people
<ari_stress> hello
<Box|UK> bjbum,  what do you think of ubuntu compared to mac?
<Neodudeman> bjbum: hurray!
<bjbum> Box|UK: I think i'd probably like it a lot more if I could get it installed hehe. I'm having problems with the amd64 ubuntu live cd >.<
<RP_SW1> Big problems with NTFS drives... I can read from one... but the computer when I read from the other one
<Slart> olskolirc: if you connect the drive when you're logged in it shows up in nautlus, right?
<TheZealot> I have installed empathy using the package handler, however I don't see any way to execute it. Anyone else use empathy instant messaging client?
<maslenka> well, i have installed driver. but it does not work the way i like
<olskolirc> Slart, I don't know what a nautlus is
<Slart> TheZealot: tried running "empathy" from the command line?
<RP_SW1> anyone?
<soldats> TheZealot, try to type it in a terminal
<Box|UK> bjbum,  did you burn it as iso?
<pope22> I have a toshiba satelite with the ATI 200m integrated video card.  I understand that Gutsy 7.10 uses Compiz Fusion, which other distros have refused to initialize with my vid card.  Should I have any worries about upgrading from Feisty?
<Jordan_U> Alyxander, try "man xterm", the same options should work with gnome-terminal
<TheZealot> Slart: yes
<Slart> olskolirc: natilus is the default file handler in gnome.. like explorer in windows..
<olskolirc> Slart, I have to sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/somedisk
<Hyuukai> use the alternative cd whoever had problems with the live cd with amd64 i had problems too
<bjbum> I did, yeah. I can boot from it and the ubuntu menu shows up and everything
<maslenka> i have notebook with build in lcd display with resolution 1024x768 and external lcd with res 1680x1050
<olskolirc> Slart, I'm on kde
<bjbum> oh Hyuukai ?
<TheZealot> Slart: is says debug: check for accounts... I tried to read the man page, but there isn't one
<Hyuukai> YEah i had major problems
<astro76> pope22, no, there's a blacklist for cards which don't work well with it
<maslenka> and i can't find a way how to make 1680x1050 on that second display
<quinton> Pherhaps someone here can guide me through installing kiba dock?
<Slart> olskolirc: oh.. then I guess I should say.. konqueror?
<Hyuukai> when i tried to install it either from the first item or the one below it it loaded the kernel then it went blank?
<bjbum> yup Hyuukai
<bjbum> exactly that
<Hyuukai> What graphic card do you have?
<soldats> TheZealot, "man empathy" or "empathy --info/help"
<maslenka> mobile x600
<Slart> TheZealot: hmm.. then I don't know.. it just happens sometimes that a program doesn't create an icon to start it with..
<olskolirc> yes, Slart it's empty after boot up I have to mount my external drives
<bjbum> nvidia 8600M GT
<quinton> Would anyone mind guiding me through installing kiba dock?
<Lunar_Lamp> My laptop CPU is in "ondemand" mode at the moment, but I want it to be switched to "maximum/performance" mode. How do I do this?
<Hyuukai> ah yeah i have a 8 series it seems to be a problem with 8 series and amd i think :S
<Box|UK> bjbum,  can you load in safe mode?
<Centaur5> bulmer: I don't know, I see lo just fine using ifconfig
<ekim|linux> I finally did it
<bjbum> I tried box, but I still get the blank screen
<Neodudeman> so i have another problem: whenever I try to add a new program in the add/remove program manager, it gives me a "The list of applications is not availabe[sic]" error, and makes me download 6 files, and doesn't let me install the program
<soldats> yay
<ekim|linux> I completely converted to linux!
<soldats> awesome
<ekim|linux> and I'm never looking back
<bruenig> !ot | ekim|linux
<ubotu> ekim|linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pope22> this is going to paint me as the relatively new linux user that I am (i absolutely had had enough when crapped out again last week) but what is a blacklist, and what does it do?
<Slart> olskolirc: I'm sorry.. I don't know how to fix that.. perhaps someone else knows.... normally stuff automount afaik
<Hyuukai> basically what i had to do was get the laternative cd, then when i installed it, it wouldnt boot into the gui so i had to boot in recovery then change the ifconfig file so my graphics driver was using vesa
<ekim|linux> aww come on...
<Box|UK> im an XP whore i still cant bring myself to break away
 * bruenig refuses to come on
<Hyuukai> then i used envy to get the latest graphics driver
<ekim|linux> well...I am still dual booting
<olskolirc> ok Slart thanks
<astro76> !envy | Hyuukai
<ubotu> Hyuukai: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ekim|linux> Ok...I can't fake any real questions...
<olskolirc> I downloaded automount and I still have to mount it myself
<ekim|linux> so I guess I am off to off-topic
<olskolirc> I'll wait for the next release Slart thanks
<soldats> ekim|linux, good luck ;)
<MilitantPotato> I liked the old Envy message.
<Slart> olskolirc: good luck
<bulmer> Centaur5-> you can type those two lines separately..dont need to be in one single line
<Rafabe> hi
<Hyuukai> Does that help you at all?
<chetnick> is there actually some good action games made for linux?
<Centaur5> bulmer: The first line worked fine it's the 2nd line that gives the bad argument lo error.
<bjbum> I think I might give that a shot Hyuukai
<Hyuukai> chetnick action as in fps?
<MilitantPotato> chetnick: yep, check google
<Hyuukai> if you need help i can give abit, try alternative cd first you might have better luck than me
<astro76> !games | chetnick
<ubotu> chetnick: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Rafabe> I need the help of a linux expert. X will no longer boot after I changed drivers from the proprietary ATI to the open one. Reconfiguring xorg.conf (either directly or by running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) did not work
<zitsep> macchanger :)
<soldats> chetnick, use synaptic and search for games
<zitsep> thank you all! bye
<Box|UK> bjbum,  while youve got tinternet google  your card  linux probs
<Hyuukai> but if its the same as me you have to install from the alternative cd then boot in recovery and change the driver to vesa that your 8600 uses then use envy to instal the newest driver
<soldats> chetnick, try nexiuz
<bulmer> Centaur5-> my fault, i meant for the 2nd one to be OUTPUT, i copied/pasted wrong..
<Hyuukai> warsow nexiuz, alien arena, american army,
<Box|UK> wheres offtopic room?
<MilitantPotato> !offtopic
<soldats> 1ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<narothepharoh> how to get sound????
<soldats> !ot
<Laney> window level all
<Centaur5> bulmer: I even tried upper case OUTPUT and it still didn't work.
<Laney> oops :(
<Centaur5> bulmer: i get what you were saying. it works
<maslenka> hmm.. ok I'll try again.. is there any way how to make ati work on 1680x1050.. i bet there is, wiht live CD it was that resolution, with exception, that all panels were aligned to 1024x765
<Swerve> is this Binev or Mirc?
<Centaur5> bulmer: Okay, that's done now.  :)
<kitche> Swerve: ?
<bulmer2> Centaur5: i got disconnected..
<bjbum> are you using an intel proc Hyuukai ? or amd. I'm wondering if it matters at all (probably not)
<Swerve> hello Binrev?
<Hyuukai> amd64
<Centaur5> bulmer2: that's always fun  :)
<Pici> Swerve: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<kitche> Swerve: umm no lol binrev is on their own network lol
<steven_> I am running this command: sdptool browse 00:12:56:1F:B0:F3 | awk '/BT DIAG/,/^$/ {print $0 | "grep Channel"}' to get the channel. I'm trying to access my phone with bluetooth through Bitpim. The command isn't outputting anything, but it worked on another phone. what is wrong?
<bulmer2> Centaur5: you got my last paste about OUTPUT instead of INPUT right?
<Swerve> kitchie, how do you know this? Help me Binrev mods
<Hyuukai> but i was told the alternative would work and it was fine with a small fix, btw this is my first day on ubuntu so it wasnt very hard
<kitche> Swerve: I visit binrev a lot to get a few kicks :) their server is irc.binrev.net
<Warbo> Hello, I'm getting a rather weird problem with messaging programs. Kopete, Pidgin and Gossip all take up 100% of one of my CPUs, and their UI freezes. Empathy doesn't have this problem though. Any ideas what it might be?
<Swerve> How come I ahve no sound, damn linux
<Centaur5> bulmer2: Yeah, I have it fixed and working.
<Fawkesfyre> lol @ binrev
<gvsa123> what are the tools that i need to install to have my infrared working with gutsy?
<bjbum> cool Hyuukai
<Pici> !support | Swerve
<ubotu> Swerve: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Hyuukai> are you new or ?
<MilitantPotato> Swerve: http://www.binrev.net/
<emet> kitche, are you Doctor Stone?
<bulmer2> Centaur5: now can you try that long netcat command? you shouldnt be getting an error now
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  bjbum is mac addict
<craigbass1976> So I found out tonight that gaim no longer works on yahoo.  Anyone know how long that will be?
<kitche> emet: huh
<Hyuukai> ah i see i wann get the osx menu on ubuntu¬¬
<Swerve> Fuck this, MS for IRC
<narothepharoh> how to get sound????
<narothepharoh> how to get sound????
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: GAIM is now Pidgin, upgrade to pidgin :)
<bjbum> hehe. not addict per se :P
<LjL> !language | Swerve
<ubotu> Swerve: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<emet> nevermind some dude I know
<craigbass1976> MilitantPotato, ok.  What's the deal with your name?  Starch fetish?
<emet> floodbot?
<steven_> I am running this command: sdptool browse 00:12:56:1F:B0:F3 | awk '/BT DIAG/,/^$/ {print $0 | "grep Channel"}' to get the channel. I'm trying to access my phone with bluetooth through Bitpim. The command isn't outputting anything, but it worked on another phone. what is wrong?
<Pici> emet: They belong to us, don't worry.
<RP_SW1> :'(
<kitche> emet: they protect the channel from floods :)
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: play Military games and am as lazy as they get :)
<soldats> MilitantPotato, i love your name
<Hubris2> I don't see anything wrong with my fstab entry, however it is not automatically mounting one of my partitions.  Can anyone help?
<craigbass1976> MilitantPotato, I live in Maine, which is potato country; that's why I ask.  I want to make sure there are no potato rebellions planned
<Centaur5> bulmer2: still gives localhost [127.0.0.1] 81 (?) : Connection refused
<Tuche> how to list on console the actual linux kernel im running ( command ) ?
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: hope not :)
<steven_> !pastebin | Hubris2
<ubotu> Hubris2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Tuche: uname -a
<Smegzor> What is the command to see if I have ssh running?
<Tuche> thanks picard_pwns_kirk
<Tuche> pici lol
<hwilde> steven_,    just type in the first part up to the |
<steven_> Hubris2, let us see it.
<ekim|linux> can someone explain what JeOS is to me ?
<ekim|linux> Is it new
<Neodudeman> so i have another problem: whenever I try to add a new program in the add/remove program manager, it gives me a "The list of applications is not availabe[sic]" error, and makes me download 6 files, and doesn't let me install the program. Could someone help me with that?
<ekim|linux> I saw it i nthe repos
<steven_> hwilde, I'll try it
<silent_> Question: gnash-gtk is destroying my CPU. I can't play youtube videos, what options do I have?
<Pici> Tuche: Thats the second time in about 2 minutes that someone has done that (not in this channel)
<Hyuukai> has anyone got the osx menu on there ubunu?
<bulmer2> Centaur5: am at a loss.. I have to give up for now...i need to pick up someone..sorry we didnt get very far
<silent_> (amd athlon xp @ 1.9Ghz)
<ekim|linux> you mean AWN ?
<Tuche> hehe PICI :)
<craigbass1976> MilitantPotato, if they were to band together and head south, we'd all be screwed
<Hyuukai> I think i mean awn
<ekim|linux> that's what I said
<steven_> hwilde. thanks
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: can't go offtopic here, sorry
<Hyuukai> Im guessing its awn
<Warbo> ekim|linux, It is "Just Enough Operating System", a cut-down Ubuntu designed to run in virtual machines and take up few resources. Not really for desktops
<Hubris2> steven_: Pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47899/
<craigbass1976> MilitantPotato, fair enough.  :0
<Hyuukai> ive managed to break banshee already
<Hubris2> /dev/sda2 mounts fine when I do it from a command line, but it isn't mounting automatically
<Highlife> Hey guys I'm getting and error while making aircrack-ptw can someone help me figure out why?
<Centaur5> bulmer2: Just for fun I tried doing a wireshark trace and saw that when I try to go to windowsupdate.microsoft.com or apple.com I get a bad checksum.  Does that help?
<steven_> Hubris2, which device specificaly are you having issues with?
<craigbass1976> Hubris2, what's your /etc/fstab look like?
<Hubris2> craigbass1976:  posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47899/
<simplechat> Centaur5, whats going to windowsupdate?
<bjbum> Hyuukai: do you know if it's just the fact that the alternate installer cd has a text installer that it works? or does it install differently? the livecd I have of gutsy right now actually gives the option to use the text installer, but I've not tried it just yet
<Centaur5> simplechat: I can't access windowsupdate.microsoft.com, apple.com, hotmail.com ever since I started using an iptables script.
<big_area> anyone know how to make chatzilla open in a firefox tabs?
<argetlam_> How do I indicate a space in a path in fstab
<big_area> *tab
<bulmer2> Centaur5: really? wow, thats odd to observe  a checksum error on a link
<Hyuukai> the text installer works yes but it didntwork for me on the live cd
<simplechat> Centaur5, are you using moblock or peerguardian?
<bjbum> I see
<Hyuukai> the alternative cd worked for me where as text installer on the normal one didnt but you can try the text installer
<MilitantPotato> Hubris2: try  auto,nouser,rw,exec,sync 0 0
<bulmer2> Centaur5: i have to take off for now..hopefully someone can pick up..
<Hyuukai> I tried to play an mp3 on bashee it said i needed a codec so i went to get tht and then it failed now when i run bashee it keps trying to play the mp3 and failing not opening banshee properly?
<bjbum> if it didn't work for you i''m probably going to have the same problem. i'll just check it real quick
<craigbass1976> Hubris2, what's the two for on the end?  Does the windows partition mount up auto?
<Hubris2> MilitantPotato: Doesn't it default to auto if not stated?
<Centaur5> simplechat: no. I was using firestarter up until Sunday and everything worked.  Ever since I switched to ipkungfu and now this custom script I can't go to those sites.
<MilitantPotato> Hubris2: I thought it was noauto, but you're probably right
<Centaur5> bulmer2: Thanks very much for your help.  You gave me a lot of your time and I appreciate it!
<Hubris2> craigbass1976: It has a 2, because reading the man page, any filesystem other than root should be 2
<Hubris2> Yes - /dev/sda1 does automatically mount successfully
<craigbass1976> Hubris2, lemme look at my fstab...  I have home on a different partition
<orionx> Whats up guys ive got a question. Lately when i boot my computer it says it needs to do system maintenance and it asks for my root password. I do that but for some reason it isnt mounting my hard drive that is mounted at /home do you think this is a result of a failing hard drive or just something got messed up?
<Hyuukai> for banshe to run mp3s i need gstreamer?
<Smegzor> ok, I've managed to confirm that I have sshd running and I can ssh into my file server.  However I get connection refused when i try to ssh into my own pc from my network.  Where do I look to find out why its not accepting remote ssh connections?
<Hyuukai> Box|uk ?
<MilitantPotato> orionx: what's the output of sudo mount -a say?
<Hyuukai> Or anyone that can confirm it for me
<orionx> MilitantPotato: it doesnt return anything.
<craigbass1976> Hubris2, http://rafb.net/p/EzQcao98.html
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: i use amarok
<bjbum> Hyuukai: at what point did installing from the text installer on the livecd fail for you?
<silent_> does anyone else here have problems playing youtube videos with gnash?
<Fawkesfyre> make bzImage should work on a clean install ?
<Hyuukai> bjbum it failed when it started loading kernel it did the same and went blank
<kitche> silent_: probably a lot gnash doesn't really handle flash very well still
<craigbass1976> Smegzor, /etc/init.d/ssh restart and see what happens.  Also, did you apt-get install open-ssh?
<Hyuukai> Box|uk: yo there?
<Smegzor> no just apt-get install ssh
<craigbass1976> Hubris2, I didn't see too much different, but mine is a bit different than yours
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  wassup was googling
<Hubris2> craigbass1976: Yours only has the UUID entries, it only has a /dev entry for the cdrom.
<Smegzor> i think I have open-ssh installed as well
<craigbass1976> Smegzor, try the open-ssh
<Hyuukai> ah cool banshe when trying to play a file like mp3 you have to instal a plugin/condec?
<Hyuukai> gstreamer?
<kitche> Smegzor: ssh is installed by default you need openssh-server
<craigbass1976> And try starting/restarting it to see what happens
<hwilde> !mp3 | Hyuukai
<ubotu> Hyuukai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Csaba> i installed a update and when i rebooted i window themes and awn dock is covered by a white bar,what have i done wrong?
<thegattaca> hi
<orionx> MilitantPotato: when i bot my computer it says that /dev/hdb1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. It does this every time but it doesnt seem to fix anything.
<craigbass1976> MilitantPotato, apt-get instal pidgin?
<MilitantPotato> orionx: what file system is it?
<andrew[andrboot]> hmm
<orionx> ext3
<thegattaca> i just installed gutsy-64bit and flash doesn't work ... is there a known fix/
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: you need to purge GAIM first
<Box|UK> pidgin is in apps /internet
<Hyuukai> did you have to box|uk?
<craigbass1976> MilitantPotato, what do you mean?
<craigbass1976> remove?
<Smegzor> kitche: ok I have installed it.  Is there any setup to do?  How do I start it?
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: purge
<Box|UK> opps yes sorry i had to download gstream for banshee to work
<Jack_Sparrow> thegattaca: : from what I understand   the installer has not been updated for the recent flash udate.  You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<craigbass1976> MilitantPotato, and special repo?  I'm using feisty
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: apt-get --help
<craigbass1976> phat
<craigbass1976> forgot that one
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: ah, not sure if it's in feisty.
<orionx> MilitantPotato: its the default one i believe thats ext3. I have my home partition mounted to a different hard drive
<thegattaca> okay :)
<craigbass1976> Started getting used to CentOS again
<MilitantPotato> craigbass1976: I have a .deb with all the dependencies I made, but I wouldn't recommend trusting .deb files from strangers.
<Hyuukai> grrr damn you banshee! my banshee when i load it just freezes
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: launch it from terminal
<andrew[andrboot]> ;p;
<andrew[andrboot]> lol
<Box|UK> i wanna RPm my system i like  auto install
<andrew[andrboot]> MilitantPotato i do :)
<Hyuukai> i would if i wasnt such a noob
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: It's called terminal in the applications menu :)
<Fawkesfyre> i <3 terminal
<Hyuukai> I know what terminal is i just cant write command line or bash or w/e :P
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  apps/accessories/terminal
<MilitantPotato> I hated it, but it's growing on me.
<Jordan_U> Anyone know how apt decides that a package has a candidate available? apt does not see some packages like "dpkg" as having an installation candidate, I have pretty thoroughly ruled out dependency / sources.list problems
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: type in banshee
<Hyuukai> you only have to type the name of the app?
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: if it's installed correctly yes
<Hyuukai> COol
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,   type sudo apt-get update banshee
<Hubris2> craigbass1976: I notice that line 10, /media/sda2 isn't mounting either.  That volume isn't mounting automatically via either line
<MilitantPotato> Hyuukai: some need root permission though, so sudo or gksudo if it's a graphical program.
<dresden> hi
<Hyuukai> I see
<MilitantPotato> if banshee needed root, you'd use gksudo (it doesn't though.)
<Alex777> Hello I'm in need of help, my mouse doesn't work in Ubuntu 7.10 when I update it pulls up "Can't Grab Mouse"
<Hyuukai> Box|uk did you have to instal codec/plugins when using banshee?
<Alyxander> ok guys new issue
<orionx> MilitantPotato: i am getting this message after it runs the check disk anyidea what it means "Duplicate or bad block in use!"
<MilitantPotato> !codecs | Hyuukai
<ubotu> Hyuukai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doctormo> anyone know any good stratedgy games
<MilitantPotato> orionx: ouch, bad blocks are no fun.
<Alyxander> i launch pidgin and it starts but its nowhere to be found what do i do?
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  yes  i did
<Fawkesfyre> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Fawkesfyre> yay
<Alex777> What does Can't Grab Mouse mean and how do i fix it
<Hyuukai> ok well i have installed gstreamer? which it told me to and the gstreamer below it yet they still dont seem to work?
<Hyuukai> its just a .mp3 and .wma
<orionx> MilitantPotato: does that mean hardware failure?
<Box|UK> Alyxander,  its in the top panel
<Csaba> i installed a update and when i rebooted i emerald themes doesnt work and awn dock is covered by a white bar,what have i done wrong?
<thegattaca> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, copied the .so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and set root as group/owner ... restarted firefox, no luck.... did i do that right?
<Alyxander> Box|UK, nope
<quinton> will someone please guide me step by step on installing kiba dock?
<MilitantPotato> orionx: Might be.  Or your fstab is set to EXT2 instead of EXT3 or vise versa
<pbx> I'm either looking for some very general or very specific advice here. I want to install xmonad on Gutsy. I believe it's available via apt somehow. So can anyone tell me either (general) how one goes about finding what sources to add to sources.list for a new experimental package or (specific) how to do so for xmonad?
<Rafabe> how can I do "ls" but have it pause when it reaches the end of the first screen, and wait for me to press Enter before it continues listing?
<Hyuukai> Box|uk have you managed to get yours doin mp3s?
<pbx> ls|less
<MilitantPotato> !info xmonad
<ubotu> Package xmonad does not exist in gutsy
<orionx> MilitantPotato: it was working before though.
<Rafabe> thanks
<narothepharoh> i cant see activex controls on websites. i am trying to play with my daughter on barbie.com
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, Sorry, for asking you directly but I am getting a little desperate with this problem and hope you are knowledgeable about how apt decides that a package has a candidate available. My problem is that apt does not see some packages like "dpkg" as having an installation candidate, I have pretty thoroughly ruled out dependency / sources.list problems and don't know what is left that could be causing problems
<Alex777> If someone will and can help me PM ME because I cant make my mouse work in Ubuntu Gutsy, it says CANT GRAB MOUSE
<pbx> MilitantPotato, I think it's Hardy only. Does that mean I'm out of luck?
<doctormo> Rafabe: ls | less
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  yep and  all mp3s listed by name artist  and length
<MilitantPotato> orionx: ah, I'd google how to repair bad blocks then, or run a disk surface check
<orionx> i am also getting this message. "Mltiply-claimed block(s) in inode 989898 balh: blah number
<Box|UK> Hyuukai,  and  playing
<Alex777> If someone will and can help me PM ME because I cant make my mouse work in Ubuntu Gutsy, it says CANT GRAB MOUSE
<thegattaca> narothepharoh: google "IEs4" ... its IE for linux, might have ax support ... otherwise, use windows :)
<Hyuukai> BOX|UK do o remember the plugins you had to install mine doesnt seem to work :(
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, I have also completely purged and re-installed apt get I still get the same problem, it doesn't make sense :(
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: is it in backports?
<Alex777> If someone will and can help me PM ME because I cant make my mouse work in Ubuntu Gutsy, it says CANT GRAB MOUSE
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, No, it's packages like "dpkg", packages that I KNOW are in the repositories and I can grab and update other packages in main
<MilitantPotato> pbx: you could attempt to add the hardy repos, not sure if it will install right.
<Box|UK> gstream worked for me
<thegattaca> Okay, Jack is gone .... does Anyone know how to make flash work on gutsy 64bit?
<r0bby> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Alex777> doctormo are you there im trying to pm you
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: What kind of error do you get?
<pbx> MilitantPotato, thanks. So now to the stupid part of my question -- how do I know what to add to my sources.list to try the hardy repos?
<javaJake> Uh.... uh oh
<javaJake> FloodBot1?
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jordan_U> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jordan_U> is only available from another source"
<akitofhawii> hmmn
<mean-jean> Will ubuntu unzip .zip files?
<MilitantPotato> pbx: no idea there.  you could always add them all and remove them later.
<MilitantPotato> !info dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.5ubuntu16 (gutsy), package size 2123 kB, installed size 6712 kB
<doctormo> Alex777: you can't pm me unless your registered I believe
<Alex777> oh
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: Gutsy?
<Alex777> umm my mouse isn't working
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, Yes
<bjbum> are there any side effects (compatibility issues, whatever) to leaving some free space (unpartitioned) on your drive?
<Alex777> Im in windows right now but i want to use Ubuntu
<doctormo> Alex777: right, what kind of mouse is it?
<Hyuukai> does anyone use banshee
<Alex777> its actually a wireless keyboard and mouse set
<pbx> Thanks for the help.
<doctormo> Alex777: usb?
<Alex777> usb and ps/2
<kkathman> how can I get rhythmbox to play a stream - like from shoutcast?
<doctormo> Alex777: are you using it in usb mode?
<Alex777> its a Logitech Music system set
<Alex777> actually i need to use both ports to make it work
<Alex777> at least in windows
<Alex777> last time i had Ubuntu installed it worked fine
<kkathman> do I have to go through the "add Radio station?"
<doctormo> Alex777: er that sounds _very_ odd, what happens when you just plug one in?
<Alex777> I havent tried it
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: try sudo apt-get upgrade dpkg
<Alex777> I'm in Windows right now
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, No non-standard repos, no dependency problems
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, dpkg is perfectly happy as is smart when I use it
<MilitantPotato> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<doctormo> Alex777: there is no way _any_ device shoul required both usb _and_ ps/2 plugged in at the same time
<doctormo> Alex777: I meant for you to try it on windows
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: that'd make sure your repos are ok.
<Csaba> i installed a update and when i rebooted i emerald themes doesnt work and awn dock is covered by a white bar,what have i done wrong?
<Alex777> Oh ok
<Alex777>  hang on
<Alex777> ya it works
<Alex777> without the ps/2
<Hyuukai> csaba can i as how eas it was go get awn? im new but it look really nice
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, That does nothing ( but dpkg is also at it's newest version )
<doctormo> Alex777: my best advice is to use the usb only, you might be confusing the hell out of it
<Alex777> ok thank you
<Alex777> so very much
<doctormo> Alex777: I'd also unplug and plug back in the device if it fails to register on boot
<Alex777> k
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, dpk is also listed where it says "The following packages have been kept back:"
<Csaba> Hyuukai.. im a noob and it was easy to get running
<Alex777> I'll give it a try
<doctormo> Alex777: udev and hal look at all new devices when they're plugged in (usb)
<Hyuukai> ah ok nice :) can yo get it through synatpic?
<Alex777> thank you
<Alex777> bye bye
<doctormo> Alex777: is this a problem with the boot cd or an installed version?
<Alex777> oh installed
<Alex777> and boot
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, I don't think that apt-get upgrade takes any package name as an argument, do you have a reason to believe that it does?
<mullcom> how can i ask to get some guide for my ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: nope :)
<Alex777> mainly installed version
<John_R> apt-get upgrade either needs a package name or another modifier
<Voyage__> what are sys requirments for ubuntu?
<John_R> i usually just apt-get upgrade all
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy mullcom
<fizzle> hey all, i'm having problems getting flash to work on 64-bit Firefix, i tried "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and got it installed but flash videos still wont play
<mullcom> i need to fins someone  i can ask when someting go wrong..
<Alex777> doctormo?
<mullcom> thanx m8 bazhang :D
<doctormo> Alex777: still here
<Alex777> k
<Alex777> its in the installed version
<bazhang> !flash64 | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: you ran apt-get update after modifying your repos correct?
<astro76> John_R, it needs no modifier, just apt-get upgrade... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<doctormo> Alex777: ok, be off with you and try out what I've told you
<Voyage__> what are sys requirments for ubuntu?
<Hyuukai> csaba where did you get awn from?
<Alex777> k
<Alex777> peace
<John_R> ok, cool
<annihilus77> can someone explain why  my update-manager does not show a distro upgrade available
<John_R> learned something new today
<Csaba> Hyuukai Im checking now
<Hyuukai> csaba ok thankyou
<annihilus77> i am using 7.04 atm and was hoping to update to gutsy
<fizzle> bazhang: i've already installed flashplugin-nonfree and ndiswrapper
<kitofhawaii> Voyage__: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements (gutsy has generally the same requirements)
<fizzle> bazhang: it's just that they apparently dont work :-\
<bazhang> fizzle: that's the best I can do..don't run 64bit myself
<engkur> hi all
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, Many times, yes
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato, And the only modification I made was to upgrade to Gutsy
<astro76> !flash64 | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<fizzle> astro76: i've already installed flashplugin-nonfree but videos still wont play
<Hyuukai> whats a good RSS reader ?
<engkur> anyone sucessful remaster ubuntu with reconstructor ?
<astro76> fizzle, that's the flashplugin, there should be something else you need, and it's *not* ndiswrapper which you mentioned
<bjbum> i'm setting up my partitions, readying for install, for my ubuntu partition i've got it as primary, boot flagged, ext3. for my windows dual boot partition should I be setting it as logical, or primary? (more than one primary seems to go against the name... but it never hurts to confirm)
<Csaba> Hyuukai I think i installed Awn thru Synaptic.. just searched AWN or Avant
<bruenig> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in gutsy
<astro76> fizzle, and it's outlined in that link
<Pelo> engkur, I've pointed several ppl in that direction never heard back from them so I assume no news is good news,  but I never tried it myself
<junkie> Hey, everyone, I'm box, with more problems... So I got mac os x back up on my macbook the other day, so i went to go setup my ubuntu partition and i am in it now, but now mac os x isn't coming up in the os menu on start up. For the record, I didn't install refit beforehand, which i probably should have
<bruenig> hmm
<junkie> ANy ideas on how to get back into os x and install refit?
<Hyuukai> csaba ok ill try but im sure i did lol
<Pelo> bruenig, do you mean ndiswrapper ?
<bruenig> http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<Jordan_U> junkie, You can install rEFIt from Ubuntu
 * Pelo will keep quiet now
<Hyuukai> csaba can you search on yours an try and find i cause i just searched both and it didnt seem to b there
<Csaba> Hyuukai its there in synaptic for me
<Jordan_U> junkie, You can also simplyy hold down option at boot unless you have accidentally installed Ubunto over OSx
<fizzle> astro76: do you mean the actual flash plugin from the adobe website?
<Hyuukai> uhhh what did you search :P
<Csaba> Hyuukai i also added it in sessions to boot up
<Hyuukai> Csaba what did yo search in synaptic?
<junkie> Jordan_U: QTParted shows me that my OSX partition is still there, but it does not show up when I hold down the option key
 * Pelo is confused by Talaman72 's quit line
<Hyuukai> Cause im either stupid or really cannot find it
<alan_> hey guys, i have installed mplayer and when i go visit a site like gametrailers i still am not able to view the video's
<alan_> what should i do
<Csaba> Hyuukai AWN
<Jordan_U> !info refit | junkie
<ubotu> junkie: refit: graphical bootloader for EFI-based ia32 systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 73 kB, installed size 252 kB (Only available for i386)
<Pelo> Hyuukai, google for avant wndows navigator, find the website,  on it are installations for ubuntu ,  there are 3rd party repos you need to add
<junkie> Jordan_U: ya, i know what it is
<chetnick> alan_: maybe you need flash player
<Hyuukai> Pelo oh right well this is my first time with ubuntu and that sounds scary lol
<junkie> ah, nvm
<junkie> Read that wrong
<engkur> Alan, I already install w32codec form packages.medibuntu.org and now able to play any multimedia format
<chetnick> alan_: maybe you need flash player plugin for your browser
<Jordan_U> junkie, I was pointing out that it is available as a package in universe
<junkie> yea, i got that now :P
<Pelo> Hyuukai, not realy,  it's just a bunch of commands to copy paste to the terminal
<Pelo> if I recall correctly
<engkur> or apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hyuukai> pelo yeah but i will definatly get the wrong commands cause im stupid :)
<alan_> chetnick, i have already installed it though
<Hyuukai> Pelo does this look right bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-core/awn/trunk avant-window-navigator
<Pelo> Hyuukai,  just read carefully, you are not stupid , you are just new, this is an oportunity to learn something,  hopefully you will not learn how stupid you realy are
<Pelo> Hyuukai,  I don'T think that is the site, hold on, 'll try to find it for you
<Hyuukai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529426 5th post down?
<Jordan_U> junkie, I still am pretty sure there is a way to install it without OS X but the debian readme doesn't sound promissing "EFI files are available in /usr/share/refit/, copy it to somewhere accessible from MacOSX, boot into Mac OS X, 'bless' refit.efi in a EFI or HFSplus partition in order to use it."
<chetnick> alan_: give me the link you are trying to see ...
<engkur> anyone form indonesia ???
<Hyuukai> that sounds right to me but i can never b sure lol
<chetnick> engkur: me
<engkur> chetnick, where r u ?
<Jordan_U> junkie, You can still follow those instrictions though if you have the OSx install CD to boot from and bless with ( no need to re-install OSX with it )
<chetnick> engkur: i`m just messing with you ...
<alan_> ok chet
<alan_> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/28748.html
<alan_> there you go
<Pelo> Hyuukai,  speak any spanish ? no ? good , you won'T be able to mess it up,  just copy the lines in bold http://marwal.wordpress.com/2007/11/30/avant-windows-navigator-en-ubuntu-710/
<m1k3> Hi, how do I get rid of firefox java plugins?
<kitofhawaii> Jordan_U: hmmm...set it in the middle of the coffee table, surround it with candles, and pray to steve jobs? :)
<alan_> engkur, i went to the site you gave for the codexes, how do i install them?
<Pelo> m1k3,  sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-plugin
<Hyuukai> Thankyou very much pelo¬
<ntadmin> Hi, please some help me
<Hyuukai> !!
<ntadmin> I'm a new Linux user
<Pelo> ntadmin, we need actual questons to help you
<m1k3> I want to get rid of the GCj java
<ntadmin> I'm install Ubuntu server in my pc
<m1k3> Pelo: I want to get rid of the GCj java
<chronographer> HEllo, does anyone know if its possible to lock my PCM volume to 80% as a maximum?  it distorts if its louder than that... ?
<ntadmin> but, at time to start, i need to put a login and pass
<ntadmin> I put login as ROOT and I don't know the Pass
<Pelo> m1k3,  no idea then ,  maybe you can just trun it off in the prefs
<ntadmin> what the default password?
<Jordan_U> kitofhawaii, It has to be a white coffe table, like the ones at the genious bars that are literally so white that Apple's own lazer mice can't be used on them without a pad ( I kid you not :)
<m1k3> I want to install sun-java6-plugin
<m1k3> Oh wait
<Pelo> ntadmin, just use the username and password you used on install
<m1k3> Nevermind got it
<engkur> Alan, just folow instruction in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ntadmin> Pelo I try to do it, but don't works!
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DeiviD> hello :)
<kitofhawaii> Jordan_U: yah, too classy for me. last mac i owned was the blue toilet seat :)
<Pelo> ntadmin, remember thaty linux is case senstive ,
<Fawkesfyre> if i do a fresh install make bzImage should work?
<Jordan_U> kitofhawaii, I have an excuse at least, mine was free :)
<alan_> engkur, i couldn't find the one you were talking about to install, the 32 codec
<ntadmin> I know
<Pelo> Fawkesfyre, try again  I can'T make heads or tails of your question
<ntadmin> =/
<Jack_Sparrow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jkimball4> Where would I configure to keep network changes from overwriting resolv.conf?
<ping> alan is a 32 codecs
<ntadmin> PELO
<DeiviD> did anyone ever had slow shutdown/logoffs?
<ping> that might be your problem
<bronson> When I hit control-shift-W in Eclipse, nothing happens.  So, I tried using the Keyboard Shortcuts control panel to enable it.  Control-Shift-W is totally ignored!
<Kuropon_> question: while right clicking a video file and "play with mplayer" I get the following "failed to open file:/// [path] with a bunch of numbers" now when I use my terminal, and type [user$] mplayer [specifications] [path] it works just fine.. any ideas?
<ntadmin> Can I do the Login as root?
<Pelo> ntadmin, that's all I personnaly have,  you can look for more info in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org or ask again periodicaly,  make it one line preferably
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<Fawkesfyre> pelo make bzImage gets an error.. i dont know if it was somthing i did wrong, so I was going to try it from a fresh install and see if I get the same error
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pelo> !root | ntadmin
<bronson> Like, try to set it so Control-Shift-W launches a Terminal.
<ubotu> ntadmin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bronson> You can't do it!
<engkur> Alan, in gutsy gibbon "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<alan_> engkur, im already on gutsy gibbon
<DeiviD> ntadmin
<DeiviD> do sudo passwd
<DeiviD> and you can set the root password
<DeiviD> i guess :P
<ntadmin> thnx!
<engkur> Alan, and gpgkey "wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"
<Jack_Sparrow> DeiviD: not needed..
<xLE> can i change my systems name after i've already installed ubuntu?
<Pelo> Fawkesfyre, I don't know what that command (make bzimage) is suppose to do
<DeiviD> but
<DeiviD> i *think*
<DeiviD> that the root password
<engkur> Alan, apt-get update
<DeiviD> defaults to the one
<astro76> !root | DeiviD
<ubotu> DeiviD: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ntadmin> Pelo, Ubuntu server have a Interface?
<DeiviD> you put for your main account
<Fawkesfyre> !bzImage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fawkesfyre> oh no
<Fawkesfyre> lol
<engkur> Alan, and apt-get install w32codecs
<chronographer> that was deep ubotu
<hdevalence> after reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-231653.html i discovered there was no obvious way to download the script. is it gone forever?
<chronographer> !deep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> ntadmin,  you want a gui ?   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu0desktop ,  which ever you like best
<xLE> can i change my system's name after i've already installed ubuntu?
<ntadmin> thnx
<chronographer> xLE there is a package which make Ubuntu start like its a fresh install... check synaptic
<Pelo> Fawkesfyre,  in the end what are you trying to acheive, or what are you trying to do with this command ?
<Kuropon_> anyone?
<jubilee> What's the best Java plug-in for FF???
<javaJake> jubilee, official one
<jubilee> javaJake, k thx
<alan_> engkur, it says i already have the newest version
<Fawkesfyre> pelo im having a problem sticking a modem driver up ubuntu's ass so Im starting from scratch
<javaJake> jubilee, from Sun
<Kuropon_> question: while right clicking a video file and "play with mplayer" I get the following "failed to open file:/// [path] with a bunch of numbers" now when I use my terminal, and type [user$] mplayer [specifications] [path] it works just fine.. any ideas?
<Pelo> Kuropon_,  if you don't get an answer at first , ask again
<Fawkesfyre> Pelo:  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fawkesfyre> lol
<Pelo> Fawkesfyre,  a little less graphic would have been better, why not just modeprobe it ?
<alan_> chet, have you been able to look at the link
<DeiviD> lol i guess this is the most active channel i ever been in :P
<Fawkesfyre> Pelo:  its a supported DSP linmodem, but i dont have a driver
<engkur> Alan, ok u already install ? try play some video, movie,
 * Pelo is mad at Fawkesfyre  now we will have to beat the devil out of Jack_Sparrow again,  he must remain pure and this kind of language just corrupts him 
<Fawkesfyre> Pelo:  well i have it, i just need to get it in
<Pelo> Fawkesfyre, checkthe maker's website
<Pelo> Fawkesfyre, I donT' know how to do that stuff but maybe you can get some help in ##linux
<Fawkesfyre> Pelo:  ive followed the instruction set completly, afaik
<Fawkesfyre> Pelo:  thanks
<hdevalence> is it possible to download from ubuntu forum archives?
<tupson> Ok, for the last 24hrs, i have really been having issues with booting up in Ubuntu 7.10... it is literally taking 15mins to get the login screen and prior to that it just remains black without any log or description as to why its taking so long. Help!
<engkur> chetnick, me in jakarta ups...depok, not jakarta
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: go to terminal and type dmesg | grep ttyS
<Pelo> hdevalence, the forum archives ? do you have a terabythe hdd to put it on ?
<DeiviD> Pelo, he wants something off the archives
<DeiviD> not the whole archive
<tiaz> I've installed fluxbox, and have 'onDesktop Mouse3 :rootMenu' in my keys file. right-clicking works in applications, but not on the desktop.
<hdevalence> no, I want a perl script from this page:
<DeiviD> and hdevalence, i had luck before on that
<Pelo> tupson, did it ever boot properly in the past ?
<hdevalence> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-231653.html
<DeiviD> web archives page
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. and how should i use this information
<tiaz> I am running conky, but it does not seem to impact the problem (so I don't think the right click is being sent to conky, for example)
<DeiviD> or whatever its called
<DeiviD> you might want to try
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: It should show up as ttySx Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttySx
<DeiviD> -if the file is small enough-
<tiaz> any ideas? I've found other people with this problem, but they generally have blank keys files, and I don't.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: x is where you see your modem
<tupson> Pelo: it didnt ever have a splash screen (apparently with wide screen notebooks that is a known problem) but before it would like within 5mins
<hdevalence> oh wait
<Kuropon_> question: while right clicking a video file and "play with mplayer" I get the following "failed to open file:/// [path] with a bunch of numbers" now when I use my terminal, and type [user$] mplayer [specifications] [path] it works just fine.. any ideas?
<Fosfatus> hey,is it possible to play couterstrike on Ubuntu?
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow:  i still need a driver for it since ubuntu dosnt naturally support them?
<DeiviD> Kuropon
<Pelo> tupson, open /boot/grub/menu.lst and add nosplash to the line for booting ubuntu, see if it helps
<DeiviD> theres some frontends
<DeiviD> to configure your prefered applications
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow:  ie wvdialconf does not find it
<DeiviD> or whatever theyre called in english
<tupson> to what line?
<DeiviD> you might have luck in that
<Kuropon_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: THe $ driver costs more than a real modem...
<Wolvenhaven> i am having a problem with vega strike in 7.10, the sound doesnt work and the cursor is unresponsive inflight
<DeiviD> it can be a missconfiguration somewhere there
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: do you see the modem with the first command I gave.?
<Wolvenhaven> my best guess is i have a version compiled pre 7.10, but im not sure
<tupson> Pelo: the line currently says   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=c212f47a-6ac8-4d76-ad03-619b97a22b10 ro quiet splash
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: Hey, have you tried enabling your CDrom as a repo?
<Kuropon_> DeiviD, I have no idea what you just said
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow:  in time you mean?  there is a supported linmodem driver
<kanuha> is there a known bug in gnome that produces an error :too many files open"? I get this error alot when transferring mp3 files.
<Pelo> tupson,  remove the splash word
<mEck0> Hi! is it possible to connect to a server via ssh from mc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: do you see the modem with the first command I gave.?  I was thinking you meant you had a winmodem.. ie softmodem not a hardware modem
<tupson> Pelo: so just /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=c212f47a-6ac8-4d76-ad03-619b97a22b10 ro quiet ?
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow:  i get ttys0 at 1/0 (hex) irq=4 is a 16550a
<Pelo> hdevalence, http://www.koders.com/perl/fidC70D8CA8E48DD94633EE8BA99D7D5F70F67A75EF.aspx
<DeiviD> Kuropon_,  gnome-default-applications-properties <<<
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow:  its not quite a soft modem
<Pelo> tupson, looks about right
<Pelo> tupson,  give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: Is this an external on a buffered serial port
<Kuropon_> DeiviD, I have very litle knowledge with linux, elaborate pls
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow:  no, its an internal 56k AgereDSP
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: or removing everything from sources.list and updating, adding it back and updating again?
<obiter> i'v got a problem: having just installed ubuntu, it won't actually load and hangs just after the grub menu. Totally black screen. Is that a ubuntu problem, or a grub problem? it had windows on before.
<tupson> Telo: ok brb, going to try t
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow:  the martian modem driver set coveres it, with teh most recent being martian-full-20071101
<tupson> it*
<Pelo> obiter, can you boot the recovery mode ?
<obiter> yes
<obiter> yes, pelo
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: That looks more like an open external serial and not a modem..
<MilitantPotato> Jordan_U: this is mine, if it helps at all.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47905/
<Kuropon_> ....
<archibald> can i install an i386 package on my amd64 version of ubuntu, which is i686 i believe?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: Test in terminal with sudo screen /dev/ttyS0
<Pelo> obiter,  boot the recovery mode and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select your video card properly,  when in doubt always pick the default anwers provided , and the restart the comp
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow: well scanModem detects it, and the device shows up in the device manager
<Pelo> obiter, let us know if it works
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: You should now be in a Modem terminal window so type "ATZ" then return It should respond with OK
<Pelo> archibald, I think you can, but there might be dependency issues
<Kuropon_> question: while right clicking a video file and "play with mplayer" I get the following "failed to open file:/// [path] with a bunch of numbers" now when I use my terminal, and type [user$] mplayer [specifications] [path] it works just fine.. any ideas?
<Fawkesfyre> Jack_Sparrow: nothing
<obiter> ok, thanks pelo
<Pelo> Kuropon_, maybe ask in #mplayer
<DeiviD> Kuropon_, look on your add/remove program list
<hdevalence> nvm got it
<DeiviD> for a program called
<archibald> the default package installer just says wrong architecture, is there another way to install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: So it isnt showing up as a regular modem...
<Kuropon_> Pelo, they told me to come here
<DeiviD> Alternatives Configurator
<DeiviD> then install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawkesfyre: Use ctrl-A then K to kill the modem terminal
<Pelo> Kuropon_, the bastars are laying pass the noob again ?  damn them
<kanuha> is there a known bug in gnome that produces an error :too many files open"? I get this error alot when transferring mp3 files.
<SHerLy> hi
<SHerLy> hi
<DeiviD> then you can use it to choose what command will be run for each kind of file you try to open
<Kuropon_> Pelo,  -.-
<Pelo> Kuropon_, can you open the files from within an open instance of mlpayer with no problem ?
<DeiviD> Kuropon_, read my last few lines :P
<Pelo> kanuha,  it's an interminant problems, close all nautilus windows and give it another go , it usualy works the second time around
<Kuropon_> Pelo, yes.. having mplayer open and then telling it to open a file works as well
<Pelo> Kuropon_, I was just trying to make a joke , never mind me I get like tha sometimes, the pressure gets to me
<Pelo> Kuropon_,  and having mplayer opened and trying to launch the file from the file manager ?
<Kuropon_> Pelo, huh?
<DIL> why is my screen showing upside down
<kanuha> Pelo, it seems to happen quite often, even right after a restart.
<Pelo> Kuropon_,  luanch the file from open with but with mplayer already started but empty
<DIL> just kidding!
<mssever> DIL: Turn your computer over :)
<Kuropon_> Pelo, open with" doesn't work.. says it cant find the file
<Pelo> kanuha,  I don'T know of an open bug but you are not the first person to have this problem I have had it myself once
<kanuha> Pelo, although I can still transfer file via the command line
<kanuha> Pelo, thx
<junkie> Jordan_U: Sorry, I'm back. I do have the install disks, but I do not have refit installed so how would i 'bless' it?
<tupson> Pelo: that worked, it now shows each loading line....
<Pelo> Kuropon_,  copy the file to another locations
<tupson> Pelo: why would splash cause it not to load for 15mins though?
<Pelo> tupson, but does it boot at a resonable spead ?
<Pelo> tupson, did yo change the splash ?
<tupson> Pelo: yes, within 30 secs it went to a terminal login prompt
<archibald> how would i install a i386 package on i686 ubuntu in cli
<archibald> should i just switch to i386 ubuntu?
<Pelo> archibald,  switching woudl be better I beleive
<Kuropon_> Pelo,  /sigh... wont let me move the file? says permission denied
<tupson> Pelo: not at all....
<Pelo> Kuropon_, that makes sense
<Jordan_U> junkie, I believe there is a way to open a terminal from the install CD, it would be the "bless" command
<Pelo> Kuropon_, where is the file located ?
<maximarshall> nobody italian?
<Kuropon_> Pelo, a folder on my desktop =/
<Pelo> tupson, I wuld assumethat the splash file might be corupted
<tupson> Pelo: I came in through out the day in here, asking how i can get my splash screen to work, because it was always black, but on my desktop i'd get the ubuntu splash screen
<junkie> Jordan_U: no args? just bless by itself? I've never heard of the bless command
<tupson> Pelo: anyway i can correct that?
<Pelo> Kuropon_, sudo chmod -r 755 /Desktop/folder....
<Fawkesfyre> jack
<kitofhawaii> archibald: if you're new to the environment, you're probably better off with the 32-bit version of ubuntu. 64-bit introduces quite a few problems for the casual user, but it is the way of the future, if one's up to the challenge of getting the right combination of things to work right
<Kuropon_> Pelo, as user or root
<Jordan_U> junkie, There are required arguments I just don't know what they are :( hopefully ( and probably ) just "bless /path/to/file"
<DeiviD> sudo means you will be root Kuropon_
<Pelo> tupson,  I'll get ubotu to give you a link with theme stuff in it, in there you have instrucitons to change splash screens,  try to see if you can make something of that
<Pelo> !theme > tupson  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> Kuropon_,  as a user ,  using sudo ,  never , ever ever, login as root
<junkie> i'll brb, then
<junkie> thanks
<DeiviD> Pelo
<DeiviD> you ever heard of a long delay
<DeiviD> when you click close session
<Jordan_U> junkie, I think there is some stupid requirement that you go to utilities -> Terminal before doing ANYTHING else from the install CD or the option will be greyed out but I'm not sure
<Pelo> DeiviD, more details
<DeiviD> before the buttons to shutdown/reboot/logout/etc buttons apears?
<DeiviD> if i press the power button on my computer
<Kuropon_> Pelo,  wow you guys are confusing me... so I type "sudo chmod -r 755 [path] ?
<silent_> I can't seem to get my audigy audio card to work in Linux... I can select it in the sound menu, and I can change the volume applet to change it's volume, but the OS still defaults to the onboard audio for some reason, how can I fix this?
<DeiviD> or if i click that button on gnome
<Hyuukai> ouch ffs today is not my day
<DeiviD> to close session
<DeiviD> it takes quite some time
<DeiviD> till the options apear
<Pelo> DeiviD, yes,  I get that when I try to restart when just booted up, because some of my autostart processes havenT' finished loading
<mssever> DeiviD: I had that problem for a while, then it went away on its own eventually
<Pelo> !enter | DeiviD
<ubotu> DeiviD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * Pelo is lost again,  doesn't know if he still has someone waiting for an answer 
<xLE> how can I change my resolution to 1280x1024 and 60hz
<Kuropon_> Pelo, nothing happens or am I doing this wrong
<DeiviD> lol, i like that bot
<Pelo> xLE,  I assume you don'T have that resolution available int he resolution dialog ?
<xLE> wheres the dialog
<silent_> :(
<DeiviD> and Pelo, my machines up for at last an hour and that happens (just installed mono, takes awhile to download)
<silent_> I'll try installing the latest alsa
<tupson> Pelo: the help link is up to v7.04 with Grub, does it still apply for v7.10?
<Pelo> Kuropon_,  sudo chmod 777  /pathtothe/file/filename
<Hyuukai> DOes ayone know why my pignin text gutters when i type?
<Pelo> xLE, menu >systme> prefs< screen resolution
<DeiviD> and today at university we where talking about ubuntu and stuff, and when i said about that problem of mine
<xLE> because my screen keeps a white box on it, saying "Inut signal out of range" "Change Settings to 1280x1024 - 60Hz"
<DIL> preferences then sreen resolution
<Pelo> tupson,  yes it does
<DeiviD> my teacher said hes got the same, BUT it doesnt happen if he logs as root
<DeiviD> he even shown me it doesnt, and its quite weird :P
<xLE> ta pelo.
<Pelo> DeiviD, I was justtelling you why it happened on mine, in your case it might just be closing down a process before giving you permission to exit
<Pelo> DeiviD, ?????
<Kuropon_> Pelo, umm error poped up.. saying my video files couldn't be displayed when I double clicked my folder.. what you do @@
<Voyage__> what are sys requirments for ubuntu?
<Pelo> xLE,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   look for the horiz sync line and change the top value to 60 if it is lower , and add the rez you want in th elist further down
<mssever> Voyage__: See the Ubuntu website
<Shadix> heya i just force quit mozilla firefox since it wasn't responding and now the black you tube window is stuck on the screen
<Shadix> is there a refresh
<archibald> i just need this i386 debian package to work!
<Pelo> Kuropon_, gksu nautilus /home/usernamehere/Desktop ,  move your video file to your /home folder and try reading it from there
<cappicard> impressive! konqueror's running java in 64-bit!
<MirrorImage> :/
<MirrorImage> I don't understand tar files at all.
<mssever> archibald: I don't know what the package is, but you could build the package from the source package
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  tar files are just archinves, like zip but better, what are you not getting aboutthem ?
<ntadmin> pegger
<ntadmin> Pelo
<mssever> archibald: Using debuild
<cappicard> tar zxvf blah.tar.gz -C /path/to/target
<ntadmin> help me again?
<leachim6> Hey
<Pelo> ntadmin, what wiht ?
<cappicard> tar jxvf blah.tar.bz2 -C /path/to/target
<leachim6> I just installed compiz fusion right
<leachim6> and I got the whole cube thing going on
<mssever> !enter | leachim6
<ubotu> leachim6: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> leachim6, ask in #compiz-fusion
<ntadmin> when I try to do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop appears Access denied
<Hyuukai> ANybody know why pignin might be shaking my text when i type it?
<cappicard> ntadmin: gotta be root to install anything
<Pelo> ntadmin, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<leachim6> I have 4 desktops , and I press Ctrl+Alt+<right> or Ctrl+Alt+<left> and it switches desktops ... but for some reason...it skips desktops randomly
<MirrorImage> Pelo, I have the tar file installed, and I can see that I have to extract it, but I don't know how to install the program or do anything with the bunch of extracted files.
<leachim6> is this a known issue
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  ok this is an app right ?
<ntadmin> Impossible to find pack ubuntu-desktop
<MirrorImage> Yeah
<ntadmin> where I got it?
<Pelo> ntadmin, put the cd in
<ntadmin> oh
<ntadmin> =)
<Pelo> ntadmin, isthat computer connected to the internet ?
<Kuropon_> Pelo,  no offence but what your making me do is popping errors left and right and now I can't access my video folder ><
<ntadmin> no
<kae_> ubuntum, checkinstall
<ntadmin> need a connection?
<kae_> ubotu, checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kae_> o love this bot
<kae_> :]
<localgod12> how to i modify the netowrk config file for a static ip address?
<Pelo> MirrorImage, ok first of all , if you can it is much better to 1st check in synaptic for that app and install from there if it is available,  2 get a deb file from the website where you got the app, much easier to install then compiling the source, if you don'T have either , we can tell you how to compile the source manualy
<Pelo> localgod12,  menu >system > admin> network
<mssever> kae_: In that case, check out #ubuntu-bots
<localgod12> that no worky so well
<mssever> localgod12: look in /etc/network
<localgod12> it never loads the window comes up but does load
<Hyuukai> Can anyone tell me why my text is shaking when i type on pignin is it somthing to do with a desktop effect i have? :S
<Pelo> Kuropon_,  sorry about that man but if you can'T access a file on your own desktop to begin with there is something seriously wrong with your setup and nothing I do can actualy make it worse
<localgod12> yah i got the file i just dont know whow to set it up can some provide me with an example
<kae_> mssever, thank you! :]
<kae_> but what do i do there?
<Kuropon_> Pelo, I was able to access it until you told me to do this chmod things
<mssever> localgod12: see man interfaces
<Pelo> Kuropon_,  the first thing I suggested was just changing thepermision of the folder so you could access it and play the file,  I don'T get why it didnt, work ,  then I tried to change the premision to the file it self
<MirrorImage> Pelo, I don't think it's in Synaptic, and there's no deb file that I can see on the page. ( http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/ )
<mssever> localgod12: And the file in question is /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  let me have a look
<MirrorImage> Ok
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  there is already a soulseek client in repos
<MirrorImage> In where?
<Pelo> do a search for soulseek
<Hyuukai> Im guessing nobody is gonna bother trying to help? :(
<MirrorImage> Oh. Wow. Synaptic has a lot more than I thought.
<mssever> Hyuukai: I have no idea what you're asking about
<MirrorImage> I should look there more often. Thanks
<danbhfive> Hyuukai: I dont have that problem, and I looked at my pluggins, nothing, sorry
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  there is one called nicotine
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  and one called museekd
<archibald> pdebuild?
<Pelo> ntadmin, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ntadmin> Pelo I need download Ubuntu-desktop?
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  add/remove is quicker if you are looking for aps
<mssever> archibald: ??
<Pelo> ntadmin, if you only have the server cd you might hve to ,  apt-get should download it automaticaly
<MirrorImage> I'm so conditioned by windows that I never think of add/remove programs to actually add things.
<bruenig> add/remove is confusing certainly
<ntadmin> ok, I will try
<ntadmin> thnx
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  welcome to the wonderfull world of "you are not using that damn windows anymore"
<Hyuukai> im asking when i ype on pigin only my text shakes around is at an effect on compiz fusion
<bruenig> 2 package managers is baffling to new users
<mssever> Hyuukai: You mean Pidgin?
<danbhfive> Hyuukai: interesting, I dont have compiz turned on
<MirrorImage> It's not baffling to me. Things in the terminal, that's baffling to me.
<Pelo> bruenig, when doing aps I usualy recomment add/remove to newbies,  less confusing then all thestuff in synaptic
<mssever> Hyuukai: I use XChat, rather than Pidgin
<bruenig> well if you count terminal, now you have 4 package managers
<archibald> yes mssever
<Pelo> MirrorImage,  the terminal is your freind,  learn the terminal , love the terminal,  make love to the terminal , then make install love from the terminal
 * Pelo should probably go to bed now 
<mssever> archibald: I have no idea what you're trying to say
<MirrorImage> I refuse!
<bruenig> I would recommend apt-*, it is the best way to start learning the terminal and makes sense and doesn't create gui-dependency
<Hyuukai> pidgin yes
<MirrorImage> Wait, people use pidgin for IRC?
<kkerwin> Hi. What is the current solution that enables one to use an ATI card and AIGLX?
<Hyuukai> Yes i am right now
<MirrorImage> Well, stop.
<Hyuukai> why
<Fawkesfyre> lol
<IndyGunFreak> MirrorImage: you can, but pidgin isn't a very good IRC client.
<MirrorImage> Exactly.
<Hyuukai> it was only to come on here
<Pelo> g'night folks
<danbhfive> I'm using pidgin for IRC, I liked it better than xchat  :p
<IndyGunFreak> Great IM program, but not a very good IRC program.
<mssever> Hyuukai: Xchat is my client of choice, but there are others
<MirrorImage> I still think I like mIRC the best.
<IndyGunFreak> danbhfive: ? then you need your noggin examined...lol
<TheZealot> I love irssi
<danbhfive> lol
<dwxreaper> alright, i'm a little frustrated, i'm trying to mount a windows share
<Fawkesfyre> chatzilla ftw
<DoYouKnow> hi
<archibald> you said use debuild i found a package in synaptic called pdebuild, is that what you refer to?
<dwxreaper> it says "connection refused" although it's not sending any packets to the server, shown by tcpdump
<dwxreaper> I went by the doc in !samba, and it's not working
<DoYouKnow> how do I install the stuff to compile my own programs?
<dwxreaper> I think my fstab configuration file is wrong for the share
<dwxreaper> can anyone help me
<mssever> archibald: Let me get you a link. One minute
<Hyuukai> is Xchat better than pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> DoYouKnow: if you're that new, perhaps you should install whats in the repos... crawl before you walk.
<bruenig> !best | Hyuukai
<ubotu> Hyuukai: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Spudster> Anyone have a suggestion on the best way to install Ubuntu 7.10 automatically via a local FTP server on 50 machines?
<tiaz> Spudster: PXE?
<Hyuukai> I didnt ask best!
<danbhfive> IngyGunFreak: I asked in offtopic..
<Spudster> do you know of any howtos?
<Spudster> that work
<DoYouKnow> IndyGunFreak, well, I'm not new
<DoYouKnow> I just forgot
<IndyGunFreak> DoYouKnow: then you should have no trouble remembering.
<DoYouKnow> I mean, I've installed it 2 or 3 times before
<mssever> archibald: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206382
<MasterShrek> DoYouKnow, build-essential is what you are looking for
<dwxreaper> anyone wanna help me with mounting a windows share
<felipe_> hola
<DoYouKnow> thanks mastershrek
<MasterShrek> dwxreaper, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<earlmred> if i have two servers that i want certain directories to be sync'd between the two, will running rsync on each server syncing to the other do the trick? or do i need to do something more complex
<archibald> thanks, now you say i can convert an *i386.deb to a !686.deb package
<felipe_> algien que  able  español
<MasterShrek> mount -t smbfs //server/share /mount/point -o username=user,password=pass
<dwxreaper> mastershrek: i did that
<MasterShrek> use sudo
<dwxreaper> mastershrek: is says with windows2003 you need to use cifs
<mssever> dwxreaper: pastebin your (sanitized) fstab
<robdig> !es | felipe
<ubotu> felipe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MasterShrek> then -t cifs
<dwxreaper> okay I will pastebin
<mssever> !es | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<biouser> what's a good way to take a 2.3 meg jpg and reduce the quality so that it is <150kb?
<MasterShrek> gimp
<dwxreaper> i've tried many variations, this is what I tried now, by using mount -a
<biouser> okay, let me look at that
<dwxreaper> .//server.fullyqualified/d$ /media/emptydir cifs credentials=/root/smbcredentials,uid=0 0 0
<dwxreaper> with no . in the beginning
<IndyGunFreak> biouser: any of the graphics programs w/ Ubuntu will do it... Gimp is a bit overkill for just resizing pics, but it will do the job nicely
<clever> biouser: when saving the image you can addjust the quality and see a preview of how large it will be and how crappy it will look
<Budda|> What other internet browsers are included in Ubuntu?
<Budda|> Apart from firefag
<mssever> Budda|: I personally like epiphany and elinks
<dwxreaper> any ideas?
<soldats> Budda|, get opera
<phyz> Budda|, i'm using flock
<Budda|> sudo apt-get install epiphany?
<DeiviD> Budda|, plus theres quite a few on add/remove programs
<mssever> Budda|: But Firefox is the only one that's preinstalled
<biouser> thanks guys, let me see what I can do, I already have gimp so....
<IndyGunFreak> Budda|: you can download Opera, or install ephiphany, iceweasel, even Konq if you like KDE dependenciues
<Budda|> opera
<jburdnb> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<soldats> its fast
<crush_groove>  I installed NIS thinking that I would be able to perform some things with it I couldnt ., apt-get remove nis .. gets me a 34 unexpected error ?? any1 know where I look to find out what happened ? I googled and get pw file stuff . I dont see a connection.
<mssever> Budda|: It's epiphany-browser
<IndyGunFreak> opera is my second fav. browser.
<nt_admin> hei Pelo
<DeiviD> i so like that bot btw
<SHerLy> wwwhhheeeeeeeeppppppppppeeeeeeeeee
<nt_admin> how I make a Internet Connection on Ubuntu Server?
<Cpudan80> SHerLy: ?
<Budda|> installing opera now
<SHerLy> hehehehe
<Budda|> firefox keeps crashing
<Budda|> =/
<crush_groove>  is it because  its running when I try to remove ?? will ctrol alt f1 on reboot get to where I can remove from a shell ?
<mikelapy> opera 9.4 awsm :)
<mssever> nt_admin: That's a broad question!
<IndyGunFreak> Budda|: well wouldn't it be wiser to figure out why FF is crashing, as opposed to just saying it sucks?
<phyz> IndyGunFreak, ff does suck
<nt_admin> mssever
<localgod12> can we talk about smab in here or is that another room?
<fubar> ffb3 is sexy
<nt_admin> I just put the network cable
<Budda|> IndyGunFreak, no, it sucks
<localgod12> samba
<nt_admin> what more I need do?
<SHerLy> huh?
<underdawg> how do you change the faces in the login window?
<IndyGunFreak> phyz: i guess its a matter of opinion, i have zero probs w/ firefox, and like it... i use it on windows and Linux PC's.
<underdawg> also, how do you change the system font in use?
<MirrorImage> Bah.
<dwxreaper> how do I mount a windows share with ubuntu, it is not working, says "connection refused", but it is not sending packets to the ip
<mssever> nt_admin: ifconfig will show you the current status
<turbotorben> there's no version of icecat in the ubuntu repositories :/
<phyz> IndyGunFreak, exactly
<MirrorImage> Now i don't know where to find museekd.
<localgod12> can we talk about samba in here or is there another room?
<dwxreaper> !samb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwxreaper> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dwxreaper> that is not working
<mssever> nt_admin: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart will restart networking. It's probably overkill, but it works
<chetnick> i just removed some packages that i need  is there any way to see which packages were removed the last?
<biouser> anyone know the number of pixels for about 140kb in jpg format?
<localgod12> so is that i no?
<IndyGunFreak> biouser: jsut experiment.
<clever> biouser: the pixels you get depends on the quality
<TheZealot> Anyone ever gotten the error upon login, "Failed to initialize HAL!" ?
<mssever> underdawg: Go to System > Preferences > About Me (or something like that)
<clever> biouser: you could get a 1000000x100000 image in 140kb if you make it extra crappy
<tofaffy> How do I make an image out of a cd to install it in a virtual machine?
<tofaffy> I'm trying to install vista
<localgod12> there is another room for that
<localgod12> cool
<DeiviD> biouser, i belive that due to the compression, the number of pixels will variate depending on the compression/picture/etc
<xLE> how come, when i click on my other PC in "Windows Network".. it requires a password to view the files.. yet i have no clue what the password is?
<clever> tofaffy: cp /dev/cdrom /path/to/image
<GIMP22> is there a linux command that functions as readline for a txt file?
<tofaffy> clever, does that actually make an image?
<GIMP22> i.e if I want to read the first line, then the next line from file X can I do that from a sh script or bash?
<clever> tofaffy: it will make a plain iso image of the raw cd
<psykidellic> Hi. From the command line I can create a simple password protected archive using 'zip' with -e option. There dosnt seem to be corresponding option for tar (i.e. gzip or bzip2). Is it possible>
<soldats> tofaffy, probly wont make a picture worth looking at
<tofaffy> hehe soldats
<tofaffy> I wanna try it at least.
<mssever> GIMP22: cat file | while read line; do something; done
<clever> tofaffy: most vm programs can probly take the cdrom directly for a cd drive
<GIMP22> ah cool thanks imserver
<bruenig> psykidellic, I kind of doubt gzip will have it seeing that RMS hates passwords
<biouser> GIMP actually ask you for how much quality and tels you the size when saving as jpeg
<biouser> so I got just what I wanted
<biouser> thanks everyone
<psykidellic> bruenig, hehe.
<mssever> GIMP22: A more elegant solution is to use file descriptors, but I couldn't tell you how to do that off the top of my head
<psykidellic> I could use zip but gzip seems to compress better :)
<bruenig> bzip2 maybe
<GIMP22> yeah I thought open would return a fd but it doesn't look that way :-\
<clever> psykidellic: gzip -1 thru gzip -9 will give you diff levels of compression
<clever> psykidellic: -9 is slowest but best gzip can do
<chetnick> i just removed some packages that i need  is there any way to see which packages were removed the last?
<GIMP22> I just want to avoid the mess of writing a c program to take the difference of two txt files
<clever> psykidellic: bzip2 is better for test but is alot slower
<xLE> how come, when i click on my other PC in "Windows Network".. it requires a password to view the files.. yet i have no clue what the password is?
<clever> psykidellic: teXt*
<mssever> GIMP22: File descriptor stuff looks like 3>&- (to close fd 3)     I don't remember how to open a descriptor
<Ttech> Hi,
<Kuropon_> anyone have a link to learn about how to use terminal and cmd's what they do and how to go about doing things in linux
<miah> hello, so i just had some raid5 fun that resulted in a corrupted install.  I still have a bunch of valuable data on my raid, but i'd like to re-install (because its mostly /bin and /etc that are fubar'd).  can i just re-install and chose to not format my drives?
<robdig> GIMP22: have you looked at diff?
<cerealkiller> guys
<GIMP22> ah, is & returning the address of -?
<soldats> xLE, its probly the user login password
<phyz> GIMP22, diff them
<mssever> GIMP22: Nowadays, I prefer writing that kind of stuff in Ruby, rather than bash
<junkeR> hello everyone, is there any reason why I should enter my information in the "About Me" selection under System-->Preferences-->About Me
<Ttech>  N eed help,  or I need a better / faster way to edit the menus
<clever> mssever: something 5>/path/to/file i think would create 5 and send it to a file, but the program needs to actualy be told to use 5 somewhere
<GIMP22> robdig, not yet didn't know there was a diff command.
<cerealkiller> what is metacity, how can install it
<xLE> tried that soldats, didn't work.
<xLE> it says
<soldats> xLE, well that usually what it is so im not sure
<Ttech> The current way is too slow.
<vocx> Kuropon_, of course, hold on. I'll get you an interactive tutorial.
<clever> cerealkiller: sudo apt-get install metacity
<mssever> cerealkiller: You've already got metacity. It's Gnome's standard window manager
<xLE> "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Netowrk:gamingpc"."
<soldats> xLE, are all of the files and folders shareable
<kyleBAKED> my external hardrive stopped working, this is the message i get in /var/log/messages when it is connected http://pastebin.com/m6bf90ed9
<kyleBAKED> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<mssever> Ttech: The only way I know is alacarte, unless you enjoy editing the XML files by hand
<shootz> w00t.....
<cerealkiller> guys
<kitofhawaii> xLE: on the windows box, i assume it's home edition...verify the guest account is there.  usually the guest account is the user used for windows sharing
<crush_groove> chetnick?
<cerealkiller> anyone here help me how to install metacity
<shootz> why my pidgin doesnt connect me to internet...it just happen today.... but when i change os(use korepte) it connect?
<Ttech> cerealkiller: apt-get install metacity?
<MasterShrek> cerealkiller, using gnome? it should already be there
<mssever> cerealkiller: Someone already told you
<Ttech> mssever, sure, there is no other way? No faster method?
<shootz> even the networking i cant see the windows machine in our network
<Ttech> Where are they
<mssever> cerealkiller: Type metacity --replace & and you'll be running it
<vocx> Kuropon_, http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=198012       you should also try linuxcommand.org I think.
<crush_groove>  I installed NIS thinking that I would be able to perform some things with it I couldnt ., apt-get remove nis .. gets me a 34 unexpected error ?? any1 know where I look to find out what happened ? I googled and get pw file stuff . I dont see a connection.
<kitofhawaii> cerealkiller: it should already be there. press alt-f2, and type "metacity --replace"
<Kuropon_> vocx,  ty
<mssever> Ttech: Not that I know of
<mutable> Hello does anybody here use NetBeans/IntelliJ IDEA? And please do not abuse me that I'm not just telling the problem, I just want to know if anybody can use this programs with Java 6.
<kitofhawaii> cerealkiller: minus the quotes
<ianm_> any wacom tablet users here?  how well does it work in ubuntu?
<junkeR> hello everyone, is there any reason why I should enter my information in the "About Me" selection under System-->Preferences-->About Me
<Budda|> Is there anything extra I have to install to make flash work in opera?
<Budda|> If so, how
<Ttech> ianm_: ubuntu studio
<mssever> mutable: Are you by any chance experiencing the blank window bug?
<danbhfive> Budda| no, you just have to change the path
<Ttech> mssever, where are the xml files
<shootz> why my pidgin doesnt connect me to internet...it just happen today.... but when i change os(use korepte) it connect?
<Budda|> danbhfive, how
<Ttech> shootz: Pidgin is IM
<Kuropon_> vocx, ohh umm am I downloading this thing? I thought I was gann read online tutorials =/
<GIMP22> hrm easier yet, is there a command that will open a file look inside , search for a text string and remove it?
<shootz> Ttech, yes it is
<ianm_> Ttech: I should ask there, or you use one in ubuntu studio?
<mutable> mssever: No, I'm experiencig keyboard locks.
<mssever> Ttech: I don't remember for sure, but I think that some of them are under ~/.gnome and some are in /etc somewhere
<shootz> why i cant connect
<danbhfive> Budda| its an option in opera somewhere, under plugins or something?
<vocx> Kuropon_, it is a small program, you learn interactively by actually doing some stuff.
<Ttech> shootz: NO add the repo and you can get the wackom software
<mutable> mssever: So you don't experience it ? keyboard locks
<Ttech> mssever,  Tehre are a lot of files in there
<Kuropon_> vocx, k
<Ttech> :(
<mssever> mutable: It works fine for me, once I worked around the bug I mentioned
<shootz> Ttech, it was ok yesterday....
<cerealkiller> anyone here help me how to install metacity
<kyleBAKED> can anybody help me with my external harddrive problem?
<cerealkiller> what about it
<mssever> Ttech: It's been a long time since I've looked for them
<jvboom> whats the issue kyleBAKED?
<mutable> mssever: What version of Java u have please ?
<Ttech> :(
<kitofhawaii> cerealkiller: are you running gnome?
<mutable> mssever: and what version of Ubuntu
<nickrud> cerealkiller, just what is your real problem, you've been told various solutions to different problems
<Ttech> mssever,   How do you do menu editing?
<cerealkiller> <kitofhawaii> yes
<Kuropon_> vocx, how do I run it? it's not a .exe
<kyleBAKED> it is not being recognized, here is the ouput of my sysytem log when reconnecting it    8.
<Joshooa> Anybody using Avant Window Navigator? That thing is AWESOME
<mssever> mutable: 1.6
<kitofhawaii> cerealkiller: press alt-f2, and then type "metacity --replace" without the quotes. metacity is installed by default
<kyleBAKED> http://pastebin.com/m6bf90ed9, theres the output
<mssever> Ttech: with alacarte; I don't do it enough to be concerned about the speed
<Budda|> danbhfive, how do I find out what the path is
<mutable> mssever: and do you have something like Smart Common Input Method installed ?
<cerealkiller> <kitofhawaii> how about i have a new themes
<kitofhawaii> cerealkiller: if it does nothing, then you probably already have metacity on
<mssever> mutable: I'm runing both Gutsy and Feisty on separate machines
<Budda|> Well, what it is meant to be in opera
<kyleBAKED> jvboom: this is a recent problem, it was working fine just days ago
<Joshooa> Hey when I alt tab out of Wine playing World of Warcraft, or switch desktops, WoW keeps running bug disappears and I can't get back to it without killing the process and reloading it. Any ideas anyone?
<vocx> Kuropon_, wow, you are new!  Open it with nautilus file manager. It should say something like "Extract". It is a compressed folder. Inside there is a readme with further instructions.
<jvboom> kyleBAKED: looking at the output
<Ttech> mssever,  hmm
<kappakappucino> sasaki
<mssever> mutable: That's the software for CJK input, itsn't it? Unless it's installed by default, I don't have
<kappakappucino> does that video end?
<mssever> it
<Ttech> I'll ask on Uubntu Forums
<kappakappucino> does anything different happen after 9mins?
<Ttech> see if htere is other softwqare
<kappakappucino> mou ikkai
<dub_> oh, has anyone figured out how to draw the desktop when you are using compiz + multiple wallpapers? the two software packages (wallpapoz and another) don't work for me at all. yes I compiled them correctly
<Joshooa> Ttech: What are you looking for?
<Ttech>  A faster, better, adn menu editor
<Ttech> ?
<Kuropon_> vocx, /facepalms.. this is where I say Nautilus file manager? =/
<kappakappucino> oh wrong chan
<soldats> haha
<mutable> mssever: yes, it's installed by default. hmm, strange, at least now I know that it isn't bug in Java :(
<danbhfive> Budda| well, opera tries to get it from the general mozilla folder, you need to change it to the user's home folder: ~/.mozilla/plugins I believe
<kitofhawaii> dub_: are you trying to have a different wallpaper for each side of your cube?
<Joshooa> Oh I don't know what that is sorry, no suggestions
<mssever> mutable: Well, I don't use it, unless it's doing something behind the scenes that I don't know about
<Ttech> Joshooa,  hmm?
<Ttech> Was that for mre
<SplinteR> HEY!!!!!!!!
<vocx> Kuropon_, what I mean is that you must extract it, then read the readme.
<dub_> kitofhawaii: yes that's correct
<jvboom> kyleBAKED: see your pm
<Joshooa> Ttech: Yeah, sorry was hoping I could help but I don't know what you are tr ying to do
<Joshooa> *: Hey when I alt tab out of Wine playing World of Warcraft, or switch desktops, WoW keeps running bug disappears and I can't get back to it without killing the process and reloading it. Any ideas anyone?
<SplinteR> I SAID HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vocx> !CAPS | SplinteR
<ubotu> SplinteR: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alienfreakboi> (pidgin:11161): GStreamer-CRITICAL **:
<alienfreakboi> Trying to dispose element play, but it is not in the NULL state.
<alienfreakboi> You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
<alienfreakboi> dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
<alienfreakboi> (pidgin:11161): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_set_state: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed
<SplinteR> Yes but SHOUTING catches ones attention
<alienfreakboi> (pidgin:11161): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `((GObject *) object)->ref_count > 0' failed
<car_watt> hi
<car_watt> all
<Ttech> Joshooa, I better menu editor
<Kuropon_> vocx, extracted by right clicking >< what is nautilus? =p
<dub_> kitofhawaii: it's either the wallpapers or the desktop, can't seem to have both because compiz can't draw the desktop, and gnome doesn't support multiple wallpapers
<soldats> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<juano_1> !paste alienfreakboi
<car_watt> I need repository for freeswan
<alienfreakboi> does anyone know what this means?
<kitofhawaii> dub_:dub_: you know you have to disable your desktop manager in gnome to do that. you'll lose your icons
<car_watt> ?
<Budda|> danbhfive, I'm pretty sure its already got the right path
<Ttech> Joshooa, isn't that a bit sluggish?
<Budda|> yet youtube videos and shit dont show up
<mssever> !paste | alienfreakboi
<vocx> Kuropon_, nautilus is the file manager, like the "explorer" in Windows.
<ubotu> alienfreakboi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitofhawaii> dub_: that's correct, you can't have one or the other.  this is a known issue in compiz
<juano_1> !paste | alienfreakboi
<kitofhawaii> dub_: *can only have one or the other
<alienfreakboi> ok, sorry about that... i shall do that now
<Joshooa> Ttech: What, WoW?
<volumenico> does anyone have experience with wmii?
<mutable> mssever: But it runs by default, doesn't it (is this prope ? :)
<Ttech> Joshooa,  I wanted a better menu editor and isn't WOW slow under wine?
<dub_> kitofhawaii: that's what i thought, damn. well is there something like wallpapoz that actually works?
<SplinteR> Whats the command to automount my extra partitions on boot up? I can view them under Places/Computer and then right click mount manually
<Joshooa> Ttech: Do you mean like, menus for your applications and stuff?
<kyleBAKED> jvboom: i didnt get a pm
<mutable> mssever: bad type
<danbhfive> Budda| have you installed flash?  you can also use locate to find the flash plugin, I forget what its named, but I believe the extension is .so
<Kuropon_> vocx, I hate when people try to compare since Linux is no where near as easy as winblows =/
<Joshooa> Ttech: No I get the same or better FPS under Ubuntu than I do under Windows XP
<Ttech> Like the Applications, Places, System menu, like the main menu
<Ttech> Joshooa, Odd
<mssever> mutable: I really don't know about SCIM; If I understand correctly, it deals with languages I don't know
<jvboom> kyleBAKED: Ok well it seems like a problem with usb externals with no real solution
<Joshooa> Ttech: I just can't alt-tab out or do ctrl+alt+right or left without losing WoW 99% of the time
<Ttech> Joshooa, I play a much simplier game and its so sluggish compaired to windows (on the same computer0
<dub_> kitofhawaii: google yielded wallpapoz and another that i compiled and failed to get working
<jvboom> kyleBAKED: you could try setting your external to usb 1.0 speeds as a solution :(
<Joshooa> Ttech: I like to be able to use Firefox as I play, and sometimes I get IMs, but if I do, I lose WoW, it still runs, but it's gone. I can only hear it
<alienfreakboi> pidgin is doing this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47909/
<Javid> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<volumenico> does anyone use wmii ??
<kitofhawaii> dub_: not that i'm personally aware of...but you can try this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600909 but i can't personally recommend it
<robdig> SplinteR: add them to /etc/fstab
<dub_> Joshooa: that used to happen to me in cs, but i switched to windowed mode and it no longer occurs
<kyleBAKED> jvboom: hmm, it was working perfectly fine just a few days ago though, which is weird
<volumenico> or know how to access the config files
<Joshooa> Ttech: What game? Did you upgrade all your drivers? WoW wasn't great until I got nvidia-glx-new and changed to OpenGL
<mssever> volumenico: Just ask your question
<dub_> kitofhawaii: ok that you
<SplinteR> ahha
<Ttech> Transcendence
<mutable> mssever: Yes, I also don't know anything about it. I just found some information that it has something to do with SCIM. But it is installed and run by default so maybe it isn't true.
<Ttech> :D
<dub_> thank rather
<c0Ld> Joshooa: If you run with the "-windowed" flag you can play the game in windowed mode and still be able to use firefox/IMs
<Joshooa> dub_: I don't want windowed mode though, I was fullscreen 1680x1050
<Ttech> I use the Intel Integrated Graphics
<jvboom> kyleBAKED: yeah I did some searching around, lots of people with the same problem, no apparent solution as of yet
<SplinteR> just put in a mount /media/xxxxx or whatever in my fstab?
<Ttech> Joshooa, Transcendence
<volumenico> how can i change the colors and names of the layout tabs?
<localgod12> need some very basic samba help i can see the samba pc but it asks for a password and the user pass for the machine doesnt work
<Joshooa> Ttech: Does it use 3d graphics?
<Joshooa> c0Ld: I want fullscreen though
<Ttech> Sorta, google it. There is a screenshot
<kyleBAKED> jvboom: thats dissapointing, thank you anways though
<Kuropon_> vocx, apparently I fail at trying to get this thing to work
<Joshooa> Ttech: Do you have an nVidia card or ATI?
<Ttech> Joshooa, Integrated Intel Graphics
<vocx> !terminal > Kuropon_
<robdig> SplinteR: well, it probably needs more than that, look at man fstab
<leachim6> Hey
<Kuropon_> vocx, what about my terminal
<leachim6> How do I get flash working in firefox
<leachim6> I installed flashplugin-nonfree
<SplinteR> ok, i just opened up my fstab to check it out, what is the bash command to view mounted drives and how they are mounted?
<dmb> is it possible to change the framebuffer size of the console text?
<leachim6> and I click the prompt in firefox that says that I need certain plugins
<dmb> alt-F1 etc
<mssever> leachim6: Are you using 64-bit?
<vocx> Kuropon_, you wanted some guide to use the terminal?
<astro76> SplinteR, mount
<leachim6> but it says that the flash plugin is installed
<leachim6> no
<robdig> SplinteR: just type mount
<Joshooa> Ttech: Hmm, not sure about driver support on that one. can you choose to run it in OpenGL?
<alienfreakboi> each time i send text to someone in pidgin it outputs that stuff to the terminal
<SplinteR> well crap, thats easy enough. thanks a ton
<Kuropon_> vocx, yes
<alienfreakboi> i recently tried to install shockwave
<mssever> alienfreakboi: Does Pidgin crash?
<leachim6> you know what I am talking about
<juano_1> good night all!
<SplinteR> i usually look this stuff up but i decided to be lazy and ask in irc. thanks guys!
<alienfreakboi> yes, frequently
<leachim6> I have flash9 working fine on my laptop
<Ttech> No DX or whats it called? Ssytem grapics gen?
<Ttech> or something
<vocx> Kuropon_, don't you have a query from ubotu? It supposedly provided you a link.
<mssever> leachim6: Hmm.. Flash has always Just Worked for me
<alienfreakboi> it crashed twice in about 1 minute
<leachim6> I know
<leachim6> me too
<mnk0> mount x01:/mnt/hdb /mnt/x01/hdb
<mnk0> whats wrong with this staemten?
<Kuropon_> vocx, query? >>
<Bryan> is the flash plugin still borked?
<DeiviD> huh
<nickrud> leachim6, the flash plugin is broken at the moment, it needs to be fixed to match the new release from adobe
<DeiviD> what command i can use to find files
<DeiviD> in the terminal?
<leachim6> but it says It needs to install a plugin
<DeiviD> by the name
<leachim6> but it just keeps telling me it's installed over and over
<Bryan> answeres my question
<leachim6> ...it works fine on my other computer
<daedrik> anyone knows of a free ftp service? need to store my data somewhere else
<Ttech> musyt go
<mssever> alienfreakboi: There's a bug somewhere, but I don't have any clue what it is
<robdig> DeiviD: use find
<mssever> DeiviD: locate
<alienfreakboi> mssever: ok
<nickrud> leachim6, the package downloads the player from adobe, but since adobe changed it, the install fails. You probably installed on the other machine before it broke
<Joshooa> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crush_groove> whereis
<leachim6> ahh
<leachim6> right
<leachim6> they just released an update
<chaosrl> I can't seem to login to Ubuntu with my normal users. It hangs up at the "Loading local boot scripts" part, then goes back to the login screen. I'm logged in as a failsafe session, which seems to be perfectly fine. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<leachim6> bur what do I do till then
<chaosrl> I've tried deleting .ICEauthority and reinstalling gdm to no avail.
<nickrud> leachim6, install it manually, in /usr/lib/firefox
<mssever> leachim6: Wait; or try gnash
<leachim6> gnash doesn't work
<DeiviD> !locate
<ubotu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<leachim6> And what sites it does work on ... it looks crappy
<genii> DeiviD: locate   or   find
<mssever> chaosrl: Have you tried logging in a newly-minted user?
<genii> DeiviD: before locate maybe do updatedb
<Kuropon_> vocx, umm ok so Im not using the guide you gave me?
<chaosrl> mssever: Yes, i created a new user and it wouldn't let me log in either.
<DeiviD> couldnt find an option to do recursive searchs
<DeiviD> or if locate does that by default i guess i need to updatedb
<DeiviD> ;)
<chaosrl> My session is usually Xscript, if that's helpful
<mssever> chaosrl: So clearly the problem isn't with the user's files, but with some system-wide config
<chaosrl> yeah, i believe so
<vocx> Kuropon_, oh, well it was a good guide. But since you cannot install it. Then follow the link ubotu gives you.
<ping> how can i get my wireless to work better
<DeiviD> yeah, that was it :) thanks
<genii> DeiviD: locate searches eerything recursively already, no need for some switch on the command
<vocx> !terminal | Kuropon_
<ubotu> Kuropon_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kahrytan> DeiviD➲  what searches?
<chaosrl> if at all helpful, this happened after i tried using the mylittleubuntuguide.com's guide to installing the standard ATi drivers to allow suspend and hibernate
<mssever> chaosrl: have you tries dpkg-reconfigure <various related packages>?
<Kuropon_> vocx,  err just help me installs it? @@
<DeiviD> locate *lpk
<Kuropon_> vocx,  or Ill just go read >>
<DeiviD> is what i needed, but it needed an upddatedb to work kahrytan
<mssever> chaosrl: In that case, it sounds like you might have borked X
<chaosrl> hmmm
<kahrytan> updateddb?
<chaosrl> is that bad?
<chaosrl> haha
<mssever> chaosrl: try this:
<vocx> Kuropon_, err, the readme is self explanatory I think. Actually since it is a python program, you do not need to install it, just run it.
<mssever> chaosrl: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Fawkesfyre> ok I got the modem drivers to install with no errors.. so I need to compile now
<mssever> chaosrl: Then login at the virtual console and type startx
<mssever> chaosrl: See if you get in that way
<Fawkesfyre> after running make clean, make mrproper
<chaosrl> virtual console meaning ctrl-alt-f*?
<Kuropon_> vocx, all the read me said was to type 'cmd_tutorial' or Im looking at a different readme... how do I run it?
<mssever> chaosrl: yes
<Fawkesfyre> i dont need to make an old config its  a fresh install
<Synx_hm> How do i disable to ipv6 to run vmwareserver 2.0?
<chaosrl> mssever: ok, i'll give that a shot
<leachim6> so is there any way to get flash working right now?
<Fawkesfyre> but do i need to make config first?
<mutable> mssever: what version of intellij idea/netbeans do you use please?
<peepsalot> does anyone know if graphic acceleration works under xen?
<danbhfive> Synx_hm: can I pm you?
<mssever> mutable: I tried a beta version of netbeans, but I don't use it anymore since I didn't like it
<MasterShrek> peepsalot, id guess no
<Synx_hm> danbhfive: yes
<Kuropon_> vocx, I challenge how "self explanatory" it is since I can't even start it -.-
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, if you already got the modem drivers installed, arent you done? just have to modprobe the module?
<Fosfatus> is counterstrike possible for linux?
<MasterShrek> !appdb | Fosfatus
<ubotu> Fosfatus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Fawkesfyre> Mastershrek its not detecting the module
<vocx> Kuropon_, well, the information wasn't exactly in the readme, but it is more complete in the "install" file
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, i think you have to manually load it
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek: how is that done?
<mutable> mssever: i just want to know if you use some swing/awt ide (or any other application), not eclipse. it happens just in swing/awt applicaions to me
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, sudo modprobe <module>  done
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, from what ive read you look like you are trying to compile a kernel, is that correct?
<mssever> mutable: That's the only Java app I have. I generally stay as far from Java as I can
<Synx_hm> is there a way to get the nvidia-settings to always take effect, i reboot and my twinview setup goes away
<mssever> mutable: or had
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek: the drivercompiling.txt gives instructions
<peepsalot> hmm, i'm considering trying to use xen so that I can test some beta distros, etc.  I'm not sure if it's a good idea for my desktop machine though
<mutable> mssever: ok, thank you
<nilihanth> how do I access Compiz's advanced settings? (so I can change every little effect)
<mssever> !ccsm | nilihanth
<ubotu> nilihanth: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nilihanth> mssever: thx!
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek: it wasnt working... i just now got the driver to make install with out errors.. but the modprobe <module> is still not detected
<mssever> nilihanth: np
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, so waht are you trying to make config and all that? sounds like kernel compiling steps
<chaosrl> mssever: no dice. it gave me a straight gray screen with an "x" cursor in the middle, and then stopped there
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  the drivercompiling.txt that comes with the modem driver file
<mssever> chaosrl: That's a pretty good sign that X is broken
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  the drivercompiling.txt that comes with the scanModem file
<chaosrl> when i ctrl-alt-f3 and then ctrl-alt-f8 again, it would show the "Loading local boot scripts" problem i have before
<chaosrl> is there any way to fix X?
<qwerty121> hi all! is there any c compiler for Ubuntu like turbo c for windows?
<mssever> chaosrl: Did you back up xorg.conf before making the changes?
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  i dont need to compile after attaching the driver?
<crush_groove> brb
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, can you give me a link, so i can see what you are looking for?
<MasterShrek> lookin at*
<chaosrl> mssever: no, but i can check if i have backups
<robdig> qwerty121: there is gcc
<Fawkesfyre> sure
<chaosrl> ah. yes i actually did
<ping> come one now someone has to know how to improve your wireless range
<sn0n> ping; cantenna ?
<chaosrl> mssever: should i replace the xorg.conf with the original that i had backed up?
<qwerty121> robdig: do i have to install it from 'add/remove' utility?
<mssever> chaosrl: one minute; I'm looking something up
<chaosrl> ok thanks
<MasterShrek> qwerty121, install the build-essential package, it comes with a bunch of nessicary compilers
<robdig> qwerty121: install the build-essential package
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  http:/linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<amigaman2> he guys and gals how do i enable su in 7.10
<localgod12> can someone tell how to login as root sudo wont cut it
<allbert> does anyone know where to get flashplayer.xpt ?
 * robdig thinks MasterShrek has flying fingers tonight :)
<MasterShrek> amigaman2, enable it? its a program
<mssever> chaosrl: Yes, restore that file; failing that, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * MasterShrek is on fire
<soldats> restart type root for name and then type the root password
<MasterShrek> =)
<qwerty121> robdig and MasterShrek: it's already installed. how can i access it?
<chaosrl> ok
<MasterShrek> qwerty121, gcc file.c
<MasterShrek> in a terminal
<steve_> hi
<amigaman2> ok then is there a gnome based  file manager like in kde
<MasterShrek> nautilus?
<qwerty121> MasterShrek and robdig: thanks
<ping> what is cantenna, sn0n
<amigaman2> does it show i'm not use to gnome lol
<craptasticles> how do I install programs outside of synaptic? I don't understand all this ./configure stuff
<soldats> ping, google it
<sn0n> ping, google it
<ping> ok thanks
<steve_> craptasticles
<steve_> here
<MasterShrek> craptasticles, thats compiling from source, most things you need are in synaptic already
<amigaman2> trying to copy as folder to root/www/apache2 dir
<kelsin> craptasticles: depends on the software, ussually have to read the README file in the tar.gz and ussually involves compiling. Most things are in synaptic
<patrick_> im running ubuntu 7.10 does anyone know why i cannot connect to the internet in limewire deb?
<amigaman2> thats on the desktop  says i don't have permission
<mssever> craptasticles: psychocats has an article on how to install anything, including from source; I don't have the link handy, but you should be able to find it
<craptasticles> My synaptic is pretty much empty because it's a fresh install.
<steve_> craptasticles
<craptasticles> mssever: thanks
<amigaman2> i do su in term but been so long i for get how to copy a folder lol
<steve_> download your file
<localgod12> um ok how do i allow root to login from the login screen?
<steve_> ill give you an examle
<soldats> type root and th password
<steve_> chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<amigaman2> type root as usser name then rooty pw isn't it
<steve_> sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<robdig> craptasticles: make sure you have all the repositories on system->administration->software sources and check everything there
<patrick_> AFK
<amigaman2> ok; use sudo then?
<craptasticles> robdig: i'm installing my wireless card.
<steve_> look at my last two entries
<mssever> localgod12: You have to configure GDM to allow root to log on; but there are very few valid reasons for root to log on to X, which is why it's forbidden by default
<craptasticles> can't update synaptic
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, hmm, im kinda confused on that whole thing, thats a strange way of installing a driver
<steve_> this will help you
<regeya> wheeee
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  at least its not me then
<MasterShrek> heh
<soldats> amigaman2, huh ive logged into 7.10 a billion times doing it the way i mentioned, literally a billoin times
<amigaman2> ok
<amigaman2> :)
<amigaman2> man use to mepis lol
<amigaman2> and kde
<Synx_ubuntu> Anyone use vmwareserver 2.0... i installed it and removed ipv6 but what do i need to do to run it?
<amigaman2> i'm lost in gnome
<regeya> here I was like a sucker, looking for a problem with sil680 pata <-> smartd, and all along it was that smartd REEEEEALLY didn't like my card reader.  that's what I get for assuming...and not checking the logs.
<vocx> !enter | amigaman2
<ubotu> amigaman2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * regeya egg <- face
<mssever> amigaman2: I'm lost in KDE :)
<amigaman2> ok
<amigaman2> later
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  under drivercompiling.txt it says i need to change my makefile and then run bzImage
<Synx_ubuntu> How do i add default run scripts from init.d?
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, i really dont know, once again bzImage is your kernel image after you compile, so i dont really know if they want you to be compiling a whole new kernel, or just a module, or wtf is supposed to happen...do they have forums?
<sn0n> +x them Synx_ubuntu
<linxeh> Synx_ubuntu: update-rc.d SERVICENAME defaults
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  not afaik
<linxeh> sn0n: if they are in init.d they arent going to do anything unless you symlink them into the appropriate runlevel dirs
<linxeh> Synx_ubuntu: that script will put the service into all of the default runlevels (check the manpage for more info)
<MasterShrek> its things like that that bug me about ubuntu
<Synx_ubuntu> linxeh: awesome thanks, and what to run and stop them from the command line?
<MasterShrek> like in slack, as long as its there, and executable, it will run
<sn0n> linxeh: thnx, didnt know.
<localgod12> mssever can you tell me how
<Synx_ubuntu> linxeh: just ./servicename start/stop what ever?
<localgod12> looks like i need to to configure samba
<linxeh> Synx_ubuntu: yeah
<bruenig> MasterShrek, init is mind boggling in ubuntu, no doubt
<fitztrev> What are some php editors that can perform a code search for a directory?
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  it says 'new drivers have to be compiled'
<linxeh> MasterShrek: well thats a peculiarity of Slackware then, because every other init.d distro does it this way
<linxeh> MasterShrek: the last time I used slackware it wasnt using init.d at all
<bruenig> it is a disgusting way to do it
<MasterShrek> linxeh, i dont think so, i think ubuntu used to be the old way too, and yes slack is rc.d, pretty much the smae thing tho
<linxeh> the old way ?
<linxeh> can you define that ?
<localgod12> can some one tell me how to modfy the GDM to allow root login?
<bruenig>  /etc in general is quite disgusting but it is disgusting due to the crazy amount of modularity they try to build into it so all configurations can try to be done with package management
<MasterShrek> linxeh, the way, that i was talking about, if its in /etc/init.d or /etc/rc.d and executable, it will run on boot, i cant back that up, but i seem to remember it being like that
<soldats> localgod12, you shouldnt have to you should be able to just do it
<bruenig> MasterShrek, yeah that's true the init script does a for loop through the files and then test -x's them
<linxeh> MasterShrek: with slackware you used to have to add things to rc.local etc
<cam_> hello
<localgod12> soldats no its disabled by default
<bruenig> you don't need to add anything to rc.local in slack that you wouldn't need to add in ubuntu
<linxeh> in the last 5 years of using init.d based Linux systems I have yet to see one that doesnt use individual runlevel directories
<MasterShrek> linxeh, yea, you can put them in rc.local too, which is generally the easiest way to do it, no matter which distro
<soldats> localgod12, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper search this page
<linxeh> bruenig: I haven't used slack for about 6-7 years
<porpentine> Whoa! I'm using linux again for the first time in almost a year - ubuntu on my laptop - and am really impressed. It's faster AND prettier than windows!
<bruenig> what is this meant when you say init.d based linux systems, that they call that directory init.d as opposed to rc.d, the name is not really important, it's the same thing
<cam_> i have an issue copying debian-40r1-amd64-DVD-1.iso (4.4GB) to a mounted external hard drive (vfat mounted) ... I got a "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)" .. how can i solve the pblm ?
<MasterShrek> cam_, fat32 has a file size limit
<cam_> I'm running under ubuntu desktop 7.04 amd64
<linxeh> bruenig: there are two init systems
<MasterShrek> i think its 4 gigs
<localgod12> MasterShrek i concur 4 gb
<cam_> ah... so execpt using another FS for the ext hdd ... i'm stucked right ?
<porpentine> but i'm just wondering how to try all the fancy compiz stuff, like the rotating cube, etc
<cam_> google says it's 2^32-1 for the max filesize on a FAT32 FS
<soldats> !compiz | porpentine
<ubotu> porpentine: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MasterShrek> whats that? 4095mb?
<porpentine> thanks
<risa> MasterShrek, 4096mb minus 1 byte
<eko_hermiyanto> hi
<cam_> MasterShrek 4294967295
<porpentine> soldats, is fusion the default in gutsy, or do i have to install it?
<MasterShrek> ah, well either way, thats 4 gigs
<eko_hermiyanto> I want to search all mp3 files in my computer and delete them all
<eko_hermiyanto> how to do that?
<cam_> and my iso is 4696463360 :S
<eko_hermiyanto> find . -name *.mp3 -print
<eko_hermiyanto> that's the command to find all mp3 files
<SudoKing> How do you modify .sh files?
<eko_hermiyanto> but how to delete the result?
<MasterShrek> SudoKing, just edit them like a text file
<ping> what is the command to find all mp3 files
<porpentine> btw, how do i list what packages i have currently installed?
<SudoKing> MasterShrek, I did, but the file always is blank?
<MasterShrek> find . -name *.mp3 -print | rm       maybe?
<Ttech> Ah, I have a bit of a problem, I changed my desktop resolution to max, and now my desktop (was black) I got the destkop bg back, but I have no menu items and I cannot click on the desktop (no menu) comes up
<Ttech> whats going on
<MasterShrek> SudoKing, are you sure the file isnt blank? also remember everything is case-senstive
<eko_hermiyanto> ping, find . -name *.mp3 -print
<eko_hermiyanto> that's the command
<eko_hermiyanto> but when I pipe the command into | rm
<eko_hermiyanto> it displays error
<SudoKing> I went to the file, right clicked, clicked open with Kwrite
<linxeh> bruenig: slackware used to use a purely bsd-style script system, while other distros used SysV - it looks like slackware caved in and switched
<MasterShrek> eko_hermiyanto, pipe it to a file, then pipe a cat of the file to rm maybe?
<vocx> MasterShrek, eko_hermiyanto actually there is an argument to find, something like -exec "rm" {} ;  but you need to check out the manual page. Also this question has been asked before in the programming talk subforum in ubuntuforums.org
<linxeh> bruenig: This is how it used to be - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init#BSD-style
<Ttech> hmm?
<Ttech> And my CPU is at max
<junkie> I am soo close
<bruenig> linxeh, slackware has not caved in
<MasterShrek> junkie, with waht?
<MasterShrek> slackware ftw!
<junkie> It seems as if my mac os x partition is coming up as a "Linux LVM" partition, but I don't know what that means
<bruenig> linxeh, they still use the simpler and more coherent bsd style, as does arch
<Ttech> Hmm?
<junkie> Me thinks if I can restore the type, refit will see it and boot it
<alka_trash> hey I'm luv'n the Xubuntu but how I'm having an issue adding icons to the quick launch. :(
<linxeh> bruenig: sure, but they have the init.d buried underneath ?
<clop> hi, i'm trying to install flash player 9 on dapper but it's not giving me any video.  it plays sound, though
<DeiviD> ciao guys :)
<MasterShrek> linxeh, there is an /etc/rc.d/init.d    for compatablity, but /etc/rc.d is used for normal system startup
<danbhfive> !mozplugger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozplugger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linxeh> MasterShrek: yes, that's what I was getting at. bruenig: and I'd argue about it being more coherant. init.d is a more manageable system imo
<bruenig> linxeh, what are you talking about buried underneath. If you read through slackwares init script, it does something like for file in /etc/rc.d/*; do test -x $file && $file start; done
<linxeh> bruenig: never mind
<bruenig> linxeh, manageable by whom?
<MasterShrek> not at all, rc.d is much simpler
<linxeh> simpler, and impractical
<danbhfive> how do you ask about packages?
<bruenig> you mean manageable by someone other than people
<MasterShrek> that makes no sense linxeh
<MasterShrek> how is it impractical?
<MasterShrek> i find init.d impractical, too many symlinks and subfolders, its a mess
<junkie> hm, I do -> "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" -> "p" and i see my osx partition as "Linux LVM" under System, but in QTParted it comes up as HSF+ for filesystem type. Anyone have any ideas on my i can't boot into my osx partition?
<]RandoM[> i'm trying to compile a program from source.. make failed.. how do i get the libraries i need to make it work?
<linxeh> shrug, that's why we have a choice :P
<MasterShrek> danbhfive, what kind of packages?
<bruenig> it is a terrible mess, init.d systems boot up slower too, (although this may not be an inherent problem with that setup, could be a coincidence that super bloated distros which have long boot times also use it)
<MasterShrek> ]RandoM[, through synaptic, make sure you get the -dev packages of the libs you need to compile against
<linxeh> bruenig: coincidence
<bruenig> I imagine theoretically though that it is slower
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  i run make bzImage and I still get the error *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c, needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.
<linxeh> bruenig: yeah, if you count cpu cycles it will be
<bruenig> due to the incredible number of files and directories involved
<danbhfive> MasterShrek it was mozplugger
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, thats what ive been wondering all along, it wants to build a kernel
<linxeh> incredible number? what, all 2 directories ?
<danbhfive> but I just used synaptic, o well
<linxeh> 3 at most
<bruenig> there is a directory for every run level
<Ttech> Helo
<MasterShrek> danbhfive, what about it?
<]RandoM[> thx, i'm on amd64 does that matter or will synaptiv know what to get?
<SudoKing> How do you save a file that you've edited in nano?
<MasterShrek> and symlinks all over the place
<linxeh> bruenig: my bad. I forgot that the system uses every runlevel at boot
<danbhfive> MasterShrek: I just wanted to know what it did
<MasterShrek> !info mozplugger
<ubotu> mozplugger: Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 204 kB
<danbhfive> ah, ok, thanks  : )
<MasterShrek> :) danbhfive if its a package, type !info <package>
<scyrma> SudoKing: you press ctrl-o
<Ttech> hello?
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  yar, and when i goto build I get that error, i have googled it, and others have had it in relation to other devices, but i havnt seen a specific aswwer to my issue yet.  thanks for your help though
<Peddy> test
<Peddy> can anyone read this?
<shinji257> yes
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s is part of a kernel source, its not going to find it in your driver's folder cuz its not at the base of a kernel source tree
<]RandoM[> no
<MasterShrek> no Peddy
<Peddy> thanks
<MasterShrek> =P
<shinji257> return(0);
<MasterShrek> shinji257, no coding in the channel! =P
<shinji257> lol
<firebird619> Where can I find a good guide to install PulseAudio on Gutsy?
<MasterShrek> firebird619, google
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  im running it from /lib/modules/include/'uname -r'/build
<junkie> this little fucker doesn't wanna boot >:3
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, i think you need to be running it from /usr/src/'uname -r'
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | junkie
<MilitantPotat1> !ohmy | junkie
<ubotu> junkie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shinji257> junkie: please watch the language
<junkie> sorry xD
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  ok ill try that
<MasterShrek> yea junkie, watch your language!
<soldats> YEA WHAT HE SAID
<shinji257> btw, is this channel logged at all?
<soldats> yes
<tritium> of course, shinji257
<MasterShrek> yep
<MasterShrek> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<shinji257> ahh... ok.  i knew about the loco one but not the one for the main channels
<]RandoM[> it says i need header files! what do i do now?
<chuy_max> hi, how can I stop services like apache, proftp, mysql being started when I boot my PC?
<hdevalence> I need a script to automate the downloading of a group pool from flickr (~3000 pictures). I've been using a nice perl script, but it has a limit of 500 images, and I don't know perl.
<SudoKing> "launch.sh: 15: /home/lojjik/Desktop/dancer-4.16: Permission denied" <---what does that mean? and how do I fix it?
<alan_> what program do i need to watch video's from gametrailers.com on ubuntu?
<alan_> i have tried mplayer and it doesn't work and a few others
<vocx> ]RandoM[, header files end up in .h, but they must be included in the developers packages you are searching. Again which program do you want to install?
<vocx> hdevalence, can you post it somewhere, even a pastebin?
<cellofellow> hey there.
<]RandoM[> xwax
<MasterShrek> !permissions | SudoKing
<ubotu> SudoKing: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<]RandoM[> i'm on amd64 and they only had binary for 86
<]RandoM[> x86
<genii> !chmod
<genii> eg: chmod +x in this case
<cellofellow> will ardour-i686 work on my AMD Turion64 (using Ubuntu 32bit)? I think it shows up as a k8.
<Ashfire908> anyone know what the permission "T" is?
<alan_> what program do i need to stream videos from different websites?
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek: i still get the same error.. though at first it said missing .config so i cp /boot/config-x.x.xx-xx-x .config and then it put me back to the 'No rule to make target'
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, i dunno, do you have build-essential installed?
<MasterShrek> Fawkesfyre, also, what command are you typing to get that error?
<]RandoM[> i think i'm also missing some really basic header files
<cellofellow> (will an i686 app run on a k8?)
<vocx> ]RandoM[, probably what happens is that the libraries needed to compile that program are not yet available in 64 bit. So maybe it is impossible to make it work in 64 bit.
<SudoKing> uh, MasterShrek, I couldn't find anything about the permissions there
<MasterShrek> SudoKing, oh, sorry, i figured there would be...
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek:  yes i have build-essential, and I am root 'make bzImage
<]RandoM[> how do i install the standard library for gnu c?>
<suttles95> I'm new to ubuntu...can anyone tell me how to install x-shockwave-flashplayer so I can watch a movie clip?
<MasterShrek> SudoKing, http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<SudoKing> thanks, ms
<vocx> cellofellow, yes. Have you tried it already?
<bthornton> Anyone here running NFSv4?  I'm having a problem where all NFSv4 mounts are showing file/group ownership as nobody/nogroup .  idmapd is running on both client and server.
<hdevalence> vocx: yeah, one min
<kurisutofuaa> For some reason when I plug-in my ipod I does not mount (no icon also), any idea why its not mounting? Am using 7.10 32bit.
<cellofellow> vocx: no, just wanted to ask before downloading.
<hdevalence> vocx:actually, looking at the api doc, i may be able to do it myself...
<vocx> cellofellow, what is that thing anyway?
<cellofellow> vocx: like Audacity only with way more features.
<Ashfire908> "drwx-wx--T 2 root popa3d 2048 2007-12-11 17:39 crontabs" <-- what's T?
<peepsalot> can I play a dvd iso without mounting it?
<SudoKing> still getting permissions error after setting all the permissions? =?
<Flying-Penguin> How would I go about maping a mouse button to a modifier (IE CTRL) the mouse button I would like to do this to is MB4 (IE MouseButton4/Thumb Button)
<craptasticles> gutsy isn't recognizing my wireless network
<subverso> hello... good night
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, I think you should use "xev" to capture the button names of your mouse, then use "xmodmap" to map that button to a key in your keyboard.
<subverso> anyone could help me with fstab and UUID
<subverso> ?
<]RandoM[>  error: alsa/asoundlib.h: No such file or directory
<suttles95> I'm new to ubuntu...can anyone tell me how to install x-shockwave-flashplayer so I can watch a movie clip?
<vocx> ]RandoM[, well that tells you you need the alsa developer files. Really the program should tell you which libraries you need.
<alan_> can someone help please? I am trying to stream videos from websites like gametrailers and its not working
<craptasticles> I just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and now I can't connect. NM sees my network, but it refuses to connect to it.
<Pici> suttles95: Adobe does not make Shockwave for linux.
<jrib> Ashfire908: sticky bit, see 'man chmod'
<Pici> suttles95: You might be able to get it to run in firefox in a wine session though.
<hdevalence> vocx: this is the original script: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/47910/
<vocx> craptasticles, what card?
<Ashfire908> jrib, T is sticky?
<suttles95> pici:  what can I install in order to watch video clips?
<Pici> !flash | suttles95
<ubotu> suttles95: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hdevalence> vocx: If i post a diff, can you check that my change is valid perl?
<craptasticles> vocx: linksys wmp54g (ralink rt2562/rt61)
<jrib> Ashfire908: yes
<jrib> Ashfire908: and capital means there is no 'x' in that spot
<vocx> hdevalence, ha ha ha. I don't exactly know Perl, I just wanted to look at the code and see if I can figure it out myself.
<craptasticles> an another linksys usb adapter
<Fawkesfyre> MasterShrek: thanks a bunch... ill try again tomorrow
<Ashfire908> jrib, ?
<Ashfire908> jrib, oh nvm
<craptasticles> I've tried forcing it to connect to my unsecured, broadcasted network, but no dice. It's got about a 70% signal on both cards but it just doesn't work.
<Ashfire908> jrib, does sticky have an effect of viewing the contents of a subfolder?
<suttles95> pici:  so I can search for and download gnash or swfdec in add/remove programs?
<]RandoM[> ok i compiled it!
<]RandoM[> sweet thanks
<]RandoM[> now i need to do this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<kernel-version>
<Pici> suttles95: or just flashplugin-nonfree if its working now (there was a bug the other day with the install)
<hdevalence> vocx: in any case, this is my change: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/47911/
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: Thank you for the idea, i am trying to follow it through right now, however modifying the xmodmap seems complex. Wile I may be able to do it alone with some time spent in google would you be willing to help me?
<]RandoM[> what do i put for kernel version..
<vocx> hdevalence, hey, that is actually pretty readable Perl code. I think your original problem, doing more than 500 pictures is easy to solve, since there are some variables you can change.
<Zylstra555> Hello. I am using Ubuntu Linux Terminal, and need to print to my LTP port. How do I do this? (or some text editor that is capible)
<hdevalence> vocx: I added a -page argument and then set it in the flickr api
<vocx> ]RandoM[, use "uname -r" to view the kernel version
<alan_> hey guys, i tried to insert play a url in mvideo and this is the message i get
<SudoKing> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47912/plain/ <-- Can someone help me with this error?
<suttles95> pici:  thanks so much...I may be back with more questions later
<SudoKing> =?
<]RandoM[> excellent ;)
<Ashfire908> jrib, er files
<hdevalence> vocx: the 500 limit is in the flickr api
<alan_> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6
<craptasticles> sudo iwconfig ra0 mode Auto: SET failed on device ra0 ; Invalid argurment.
<jrib> Ashfire908: hmm, can you ask your question again?
<hdevalence> vocx: so I think what you might want to do is have it loop through
<Ashfire908> jrib, better more direct question: how does access to a user's crontab file work?
<jrib> Ashfire908: user uses the "crontab" command.  For example, to edit directly: crontab -e
<bruenig> Ashfire908, it needs a sticky bit because it writes to /var
<bruenig> which a user can't do
<bruenig> normal user*
<vocx> hdevalence, well in line 238 it says something about 500 photos
<subverso> someone could help me with UUID????
<hdevalence> vocx: http://www.flickr.com/services/api/flickr.groups.pools.getPhotos.html
<hdevalence> I tried copy & paste to have the same form but another variable to check
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, I don't think it is too complex to do. You need to know the button name, and then map it to the control key, then maybe you need to write a configuration file storing the changes, and then loading that configuration file each startup with the init scripts. Complicated?
<hdevalence> but it didn't work
<Ashfire908> jrib, bruenig: what does crontab do to allow access to the folder? i can't access it directly.
<hdevalence> "Global symbol "$flickr_pagenum" requires explicit package name at ./download_from_flickr.pl line 148." etc
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: For a user like me? Slightly, but its alright I am working through it slowly =D
<bruenig> Ashfire908, crontab writes a temporary file when you use crontab -e, and then does some consistency checking I think (might not do that, not terribly important for this point though) and then moves it over to /var/spool/ somewhere
<Ashfire908> bruenig, /var/spool/cron/crontabs/user
<bruenig> Ashfire908, the reason it can access it when you use crontab as a normal user is that it has a sticky bit which means that it has the same permissions as the user which owns it (which is root)
<bruenig> Ashfire908, yeah it changes depending on which cron daemon you are using
<bruenig> the location
<Ashfire908> bruenig, i checked the permissions of the crontab file "user". it's read write owner, owned by "user"
<Zylstra555> Hello. Is it possible for Nano to print?
<Zylstra555> or to print a file in Nano?
<Ashfire908> Zylstra555, i don't *think* so
<bruenig> Ashfire908, are you sure? Usually the owner is root and the group is user
<hdevalence> vocx: I didn't declare it. It seems to work.
<bruenig> Zylstra555, close the file and then use lpr to print it
<Zylstra555> Ashfire908: Do you know of a terminal text editor that can do so? (dont have a GUI installed, its a server)
<Zylstra555> lpr?
<bruenig> Zylstra555, yeah it is a command, man lpr
<Kuropon_> how do I view or change permission of a folder?
<jrib> Ashfire908: the crontab command is setgid
<Ashfire908> bruenig, owner of the crontabs folder is root, group crontab.
<hdevalence> right now I'm running "for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10; do ./download_from_flickr.pl (args); done
<hdevalence> but the best would be to put it into the actual perl
<jrib> hdevalence: read 'man seq' :)
<codeman_> Can anyone help me with my warning problem I have had 7 devs try and so far no one can fix this warning
<codeman_> http://pastebin.ca/812980
<vocx> hdevalence, hooray. In case you already have an account you can visit the Programming Talk subforum in ubuntuforums.org We certainly have a Perl expert.
<Ashfire908> jrib, so... it make the group id....
<Ashfire908> *makes
<bruenig> Ashfire908, ok yeah that crontab is implemented different than the one I am using but yeah the point is that you can't edit it because you don't have the right privileges one way or another, whereas the crontab binary can because it has a sticky bit
<Zylstra555> Ashfire908: Thanks for that information :)
<bruenig> hmm
<ckin2001> hdevalence, wget?
<craptasticles> Why does wireless suck so bad in ubuntu?
<Kuropon_> how do I view or change permission of a folder?
<Ashfire908> bruenig, so the crontabs folder and the program both have sticky bits?
<bruenig> craptasticles, excellent question, that will get you help
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, ls -l to view, chmod to change
<xLE> what does ICS mean
<hdevalence> ckin2001: what?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, no, the program has a sticky bit: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 10076 2007-11-15 12:21 /usr/bin/crontab
<codeman_> please help me i cry
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, well, checked my setup. I have a ~/.xmodmap-rc containing one line "keycode 117 = Menu"   which means my key with code 117, my "Alt Gr" will act as the "Menu" key.  There are different ways to set this up with keycodes or names. It is explained in the xmodmap manual.
<bruenig> Ashfire908, the s means that it has the privileges of root when it executes which is why it can write the cron files when you can't by yourself
<marcel> I wrote useradd jose, computer created jose as a user, but did not create a file in /home directory. How can I change it?
<craptasticles> I've had nothing but problems from anything to do with wireless. Network Manager sees my network but it just refuses to connect to it. Any ideas?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  simply type chmod?
<vocx> codeman_, real men don't cry
<bruenig> Ashfire908, even if it isn't executed by root, it has root's privileges
<jrib> Ashfire908, bruenig: I've only heard of the +s that crontab has there referred to as "setgid", whereas sticky bit refers to something else
<codeman_> just messing im about to pull my hair out 7 devs so far
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, chmod "permissions or options" name
<Ashfire908> bruenig, the s is in group for me.
<andymushu> craptasticles: could you give me some more info about your setup?
<vocx> Kuropon_, so, was the tutorial useful?
<bruenig> jrib, does it? perhaps, I get terminology twisted
<hdevalence> vocx: I think what I'll do is change it so that instead of ending after 500, it will loop (so putting in -max 1600 will loop 4 times)
<Centaur5> bulmer2: are you still around?
 * genii sips a coffee and ponders the name craptasticles
<shadowblade> Hello everyone, I can't get my sound working, can you help?
<Ashfire908> jrib, bruenig: the s thing is in the group part and not the user/owner part for me.
<ckin2001> codeman_, can you post line 17 of libmcrypt.m4? or is that encoded?
<craptasticles> andymushu: dell xps 400 desktop, recent upgrade from feisty to gutsy (it worked in feisty), linksys wmp54g and linksys wusb54g
<david_J> shadowblade: more info needed
 * greg__ wonders if im in here
<Ashfire908> shadowblade, more info please.
<david_J> shadowblade: Your card decteted and unmuted?
<andymushu> craptasticles: is your wireless network encrypted?
<craptasticles> genii: greek god of bullsh*t.
<vocx> hdevalence, brilliant
<shadowblade> yes, as far as i can tell its just not working
<genii> craptasticles: :)
<marcel> how can I create an account in /home ?
<codeman_> one sec ckin
<craptasticles> it's a long E sound: craptasticLES.
<jrib> Ashfire908: yes, that means it's "setgid".  Bruenig's explanation is still correct.  When you run the 'crontab' command it has the privileges of the "crontab" group
<bruenig> Ashfire908, what does ls -l /usr/bin/crontab say?
<craptasticles> andymushu: unencrypted and broadcasted
<Kuropon_> vocx, not enough info imo =p I did learn a few things but I was looking for more in depth like... apt-get .. how to edit.. what to edit if I have driver issues..  Im a windows user and a fairly in depth one.. being new to linux makes me cry since I can't do shit or know how to do stuff.. Im popping erros left and right
<david_J> shadowblade: What's your sound card and kernel module?
<silent_> is there a command I can use to make X re-parse the xorg.conf file and apply changed settings without restarting X ?
<genii> Ah, like Pericles, et al
<craptasticles> exactly ;)
<bruenig> it would be setuid in this case though
<subverso> please anyone could help me with UUID?
<silent_> subverso: !ask
<magic_ninja> silent_: no
<silent_> magic_ninja: thanks
<andymushu> craptasticles: so if you click on the signal bars in the top right on the top toolbar, does it show any networks?
<shadowblade> david_J: integrated on my dell laptop, and i dont know what you mean by kernel module
<Ashfire908> jrib, oh. s in the filed allows the program to be run as the program's permission no matter whoever runs it
<bruenig> or is it groupped in ubuntu, this might be a difference in cron daeons
<bruenig> daemons*
<hdevalence> also, if I'm in vim, how do I get >> to shift by x spaces instead of tabs?
<codeman_> yes it is
<david_J> shadowblade: do a lspci and tell me the chipset for the card...
<Ashfire908> jrib, ah... sticky... i get it
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  Im in the folder that has a denied permission hence I can't ls it.. typing chmod does nothing for me .. you'll need to elaborate pls
<bruenig> I am using dcron
<subverso> silent_, i got this error: fsck died with exit status 8
<david_J> shadowblade: if it is what I think it is...
<craptasticles> andymushu: yes. It shows the network on both cards, ~80% signal
<david_J> shadowblade: You'll have a little work to do..
<subverso> silent_, when i boot
<Ashfire908> bruenig, -rwxr-sr-x  1 root   crontab   26832 2006-12-20 08:46 crontab
<andymushu> craptasticles: and if you click on your network, what happens?
<shadowblade> david_J: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<david_J> shadowblade: Yep it is
<bruenig> Ashfire908, ok yeah, it is implemented differently, but it is the same concept, except when I was saying user, replace that with "group"
<subverso> silent_, and the fstab doesnt mount my /home... this one is in another partition
<PirateHead> Gstreamer seems to have broken - is there a way to restart it?
<vocx> Kuropon_, well, that tutorial was in a very early stage of development. The developer may add further lessons if people cared enough. Anyway, don't despair. Just keep learning.
<david_J> shadowblade: you'll need the latest alsa-drivers and pass some option to the kernel module
<Chumby> just installed ubuntu - master sound slider doesnt change the volume of the sounds.  Ideas?
<craptasticles> andymushu: the thing circles around the 2 dots for about 2 minutes and gives the equivalent of limited/no connectivity in windows.
<]RandoM[> wow this is becoming quite the chore.. now i have to patch the alsa-kernel and recomile my alsa-driver !!!!!!!!!
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, what are you trying to do?
<david_J> shadowblade: meet me in #ugh so I wont have to type your name all the time
<craptasticles> andymushu: 169.25.x.x
<marcel> how can I add a user?
<craptasticles> 169.254.x.x**
<andymushu> craptasticles: does one dot turn green or are they both grey?
<silent_> subverso: set your fstab to mount the right partition
<PirateHead> Chumby: My sound doens't work at all under the latest Ubuntu. I needed to do a bunch of fixes in order to get it to work.
<jrib> marcel: system -> administration -> users and groups
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, access my anime folder that magicaly spat at me and said.. you no longer have permission to access
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: I seem to be having a problem finding out what key my MB4 is, when i press MiddleMouse it says "button 2" and when I press MB4 it says "button 2" hrm. I should stop bugging you and go research somewhere =/
<regeya> ]RandoM[: I've not been following your saga...you have to recompile alsa?
<craptasticles> andymushu: both stay gray
<PirateHead> Chumby: If Ubuntu doesn't auto-setup your sound card, it's probably not going to work without a bunch of bother.
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, sudo ls -l to view actual permissions
<subverso> silent_, come on... im not so newbie
<marcel> in command line?
<codeman_> Can someone please look at this for me please http://pastebin.ca/812980
<Krumar> hey, i've started having trouble with programs crashing on me more and more frequently, the windows grey out and the program stops responding, doesn't matter how long i leave it, can anyone get me started on a fix here?
<Ashfire908> bruenig, uh isn't it dnagerous to allow the program run as root?
<Ashfire908> bruenig, lol
<Chumby> pirate - yikes!  What can I do?
<hdevalence> vocx: does perl have a do {} while() statement?
<andymushu> craptasticles: do you have any security settings set for your router? such as mac address filtering, etc?
<Chumby> i have some sound but it is all the same level
<]RandoM[> yes, it's for a usb device so it is recognized as a sound card
<bruenig> Ashfire908, well it runs with the permissions of crontab group how it is implemented there, here, it is run with the permissions of root, not a big deal,
<PirateHead> Chumby: Do you know how to compile and install an older kernel version? That's what worked for me.
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, it's interesting actually. But both buttons are treated differently? Maybe there is more to it than we know. Some sort of X Server emulation.
<Voyage__> iam using virtual box to run winxp .  how to share files and folders in win xp? it only shows c: .
<craptasticles> andymushu: um, the only protection I have is a mac-filtered static ip to the windows side of this same box
<bruenig> Ashfire908, the binary is not terribly dynamic in its uses, be hard to do anything with it
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, ok.. so it lets me access it as root but not as user
<Chumby> no idea piratehead... no very little about this in general!
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, how do I change that
<PirateHead> Chumby: If you don't know how, you can install Feisty Fawn and upgrade to Gutsy in order to use Gutsy with the older kernel.
<chaddy> hi all
<silent_> subverso: then why isn't it mounting, are you mounting as root or do you have user options enabled in fstab?
<craptasticles> so... completely unsecure but not insecure
<Ashfire908> bruenig, k
<bruenig> I guess the group method is a bit more safe theoretically but a bunch of groups is dirty,
<silent_> god damn pcspkr module is pissing me off
<Krumar> hey, i've started having trouble with programs crashing on me more and more frequently, the windows grey out and the program stops responding, doesn't matter how long i leave it, can anyone get me started on a fix here?
<vocx> hdevalence, most probably yes, but again I'm not good at Perl. There is more than one way to do things in Perl.
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: Both buttons are treated diffrently.. infact my MB5 is showing up as Button3 witch is right click 0o and it goes foword in browsers and such
<bruenig> so many groups, gets tiring
<subverso> silent_, CAN WE TALK PRIVATE
<PirateHead> !pm | subverso
<ubotu> subverso: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<subverso> silent_, sorry
<Chumby> piratehead... i just have this going now 7.10... took a fair bit of effort.  not that keen to uninstall :( any other ideas
<Ashfire908> bruenig, you know what "popa3d" stands for?
<silent_> subverso: /j #okay
<jeffyeh> mssever: are you still here?
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, you can chown username:usergroup filename to take ownership
<bruenig> no
<arghh2d2> does anyone know how to make myspace videos play?
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, you can chmod +r filename to add read permissions
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, can it be the folder itself? with the files in it
<PirateHead> Chumby: keep asking around. Perhaps post in the forums. There's a chance that it isn't kernel related. When you post, make sure you tell people what machine you're running it on and, ideally, tell them the details like what chipset you have and so on.
<codeman_> Please http://pastebin.ca/812980
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, you may have to use a -R for recursive as an option - man chmod or chown for details
<whereswaldo> hey so apparently even though I have build essential, I dont have the GTK+ package... what exactly is the name for apt-get ?
<PirateHead> Chumby: This page might be useful to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Chumby> ók.. thanks pirate.  will go to that page... good job!
<craptasticles> I can't figure out if this is a problem with the drivers for the linksys cards or if it is a problem with Network Manager.
<andymushu> craptasticles: alright, i'm not getting any ideas. this is a really good post on wireless troubleshooting, it had helped me numerous times. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571194
<Ashfire908> whereswaldo, check with synaptic?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, ok now your losing me >< I have very little terminal knowledge
<chaddy> whereswaldo: there are lots of gtk packages
<Ashfire908> whereswaldo, you have gnome?
<whereswaldo> yea I saw there´s a lot haha
<satanoob> I have 4 "scsi" devices - how do they correspond to my /dev entries from the livecd
<whereswaldo> ashfire: yea
<chaddy> aptitude search gtk|grep <criteria>
<andymushu> craptasticles: go ahead and follow the stuff on that site, it will at least help you isolate the issue
<darrh00> dapper's apt can't connect to repository which listen on port other than 80 why?
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, chmod -R +r foldername should add read to folder and all subfiles/folders
<Ashfire908> whereswaldo, it problay wants a gtk dev package.
<craptasticles> andymushu: thanks.
<andymushu> craptasticles: sure. good luck
<vocx> Kuropon_, one of the best commands in Unix is "man" it gives you the manual page of every command, so if you want to know how "chmod" works, just issue "man chmod" experiment a little and you are ready to go.
<Ashfire908> whereswaldo, you running configure?
<Ashfire908> whereswaldo, er "./configure"?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, so # chmod -r [path] [user] ?
<whereswaldo> ashfire: yea I tried that
<chaddy> s/<criteria>/dev for that grep if you are hitting a compile error, whereswaldo
<whereswaldo> it said it didnt work
<whereswaldo> that´s what I need it
<whereswaldo> haha
<whereswaldo> missing GTK+
<regeya> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Kuropon_> vocx, Ill try that.. although them man's are sketchy at times
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, chmod -R +r path
<Ashfire908> whereswaldo, it need the devlopment package.
<satanoob> I have 4 "scsi" devices - how do they correspond to my /dev entries from the livecd
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, ya that didnt work >>
<codeman_> Can someone help me please http://pastebin.ca/812980
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, Im still blocked out
<Andrew``> when i try to compile eathena, i get an error saying: MySQL headers... Error: MySQL headers not found.
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: another intresting thing I have noticed, alot of sites say how to orginse the numbers on your mouse, but not how to deal with binding them as mouse buttons don't have keycodes but button numbers 0o
<regeya> Kuropon_: the chmod manpage is pretty explanatory, but if you're not familiar with *n?x filesystem concepts, it'll be a bit...opaque.
<Ashfire908> whereswaldo, "./configure" configures the Makefile for build. it's checking that you have everything needed to compile
<Kuropon_> regeya, working on it >>
<regeya> (about as opaque as nt acls are to me)
<whereswaldo> ashfire: yea that´s where it tells me I dont have GTK+
<Kelvin> whois
<satanoob> I have 4 "scsi" devices - how do they correspond to my /dev entries from the livecd
<genii> sda sdb sdc   etc
<Andrew``> but i did sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, yes, you are right. Personally I use a simple mouse so I haven't done anything fancy with it. It just works.
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, chown -R username:username path
 * regeya needs to file a bug report on wmaker...xdnd support does indeed work, with a minor patch...
<Andrew``> and i can use mysql fine, but the headers seem off
<satanoob> geniii correct - but i have IDE dvd/rw, internal HD"s on sata 1 and 2, and 1 external usb drive - what are those /dev/sdX entries going to point at?
<Kobaka> Does anyone know if you can get rid of that annoying popup in Amarok whenever a new song plays?
<SudoKing> Why does it still say "Permission Denied" when I set the permissions with chmod when I'm trying to run a shell (.sh) script?
<codeman_> Can someone help me please http://pastebin.ca/812980
<Kobaka> I can't figure it out
<KDuB> whats a good AVI to DVD converter?
<Andrew``> any mysql users?
<ckin2001> SudoKing, setting perms on the script or from within the script?
<Ashfire908> !pm | whereswaldo
<ubotu> whereswaldo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<regeya> KDuB: tovid, though it requires a teensy bit of work to install.
<tsygrl> Andrew - how can i help you ?
<taupter> Hello. I got a error in 7.10  and couldn't find an answer in Google for it. I suspended my notebook and when I started it again it got a busybox shell, and I'm unable to fully boot the thing. Somebody could help me?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  that didnt work either
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, what are permissions now
<tsygrl> get rid of acpi in pio.... taupter - that is how i fixed that stuff.
<regeya> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tsygrl> in bios i mean.
<whereswaldo> ashfire: okay thanks
<rita> Hi, my wireless is not working, and I'm not sure how to fix the problem because I do not know how to figure out what type of wireless card I have, can someone help?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, which part on the line do you see who has permission
<KDuB> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
 * regeya plays christmas music obnoxiously loud
<KDuB> !dvd converting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd converting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> whereswaldo, build-essental gives you the essental stuff for compiling. it gives you stuff you will need for EVERY build.
<tsygrl> rita - man iwconfig...
<taupter> tsygrl: /me testing
<arghh2d2> does anyone know why myspace videos dont work in feisty, is it a flash issue?
<vocx> !wifi | rita
<ubotu> rita: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, paste one whole line plz
<bulmer> rita have you attempted to read anything about wireless yet?
<Ashfire908> :(
<codeman_> Can someone help me please http://pastebin.ca/812980
<regeya> KDuB: hang on...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<SudoKing> I'm trying to run the script in the terminal
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  lrwxrwxrwx 1 eden eden 9 2007-12-10 03:09 /home/eden/Desktop/Videos -> ../Videos
<SudoKing> But it says permission denied
<rita> ubotu + bulmer: I looked at those, but the wikis mostly deal with specific cards, and I don't know what type i have
<regeya> ubotu:  no, tovid is a video transcoding package aimed at creating DVDs and VCDs.  A howto can be found here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<SudoKing> rita, eh, ubotu won't respond to you :P
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  [eden@eden-d ~]$ chown -R eden:eden /home/eden/Desktop/Videos  is the cmd line I inputed
<ckin2001> SudoKing, do you have execute set on the script?
<vocx> !bot | regeya
<ubotu> regeya: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<satanoob> geniii correct - but i have IDE dvd/rw, internal HD"s on sata 1 and 2, and 1 external usb drive - what are those /dev/sdX entries going to point at?
<regeya> !bot | vocx
<ubotu> vocx: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ashfire908> !bot | regeya
<SudoKing> ckin2001, I'm just running "sh launch.sh"
<Ashfire908> lol
<codeman_> Can someone help me please http://pastebin.ca/812980
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, i don't know how you did that, but videos links to itself
<bulmer> rita okay, is it integrated to your box? a pci plugged in card? elaborate on what you have
<tsygrl> Odd bug in updating from 6.06 to 6.10 ubuntu. I use the Ctrl-Rt mouse button to make xterms huge. That does not work any more it makes xterms dissapear - any fix ?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, ?
<tsygrl> (in proc of going to 7.04 and then to 7.10
<tsygrl> )
<regeya> OK GOLDERN IT I get it, I can't just add factoids to the bot.  Stop telling me the consarned bot is in fact a bot, I'm not THAT thick and have been haunting this channel for years. :-P
<jrib> codeman_: what are you trying to do?
<arghh2d2> !ubotu myspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myspace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SudoKing> ?
<codeman_> get it to work without warning
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, you have it so that videos is a symbolic link to itself :/
<codeman_> im using autoreconf --install
<codeman_> and it gives me that warning
<jrib> codeman_: no, what are you actually doing?  What are you compiling?
<codeman_> game server I am working on
<tsygrl> Odd bug in updating from 6.06 to 6.10 ubuntu. I use the Ctrl-Rt mouse button to make xterms huge. That does not work any more it makes xterms dissapear - any fix ?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  @@ I dont even know what you just said.. but this resulted in following things that Pelo was telling me to do earlyer
<regeya> Ashfire908: vocx:  I had "a moment" and forgot that I wasn't dealing with a bot that can't just accept "no, x is..." as definitions for new factoids.
<vocx> regeya, sorry. You should know that you can privately query ubotu to add factoids, and something else.
<jrib> codeman_: you wrote this?
<codeman_> yes sir
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, did he have you do anything that had "ln -s" at the front?
<regeya> I *SHOULD*?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  no idea
<regeya> I'm sorry I'm too thick to have remembered on this occasion.
<SudoKing> ckin2001, what should I do?
<codeman_> not all me tho my friends help me too
<PirateHead> Is there way to manually set album cover art in Rhythmbox?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  but before I started messing arround with what he was telling me I had access to my anime folder =p
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, what is your anime folder path?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  sooooo how do we fix this?
<doctormo> every 3D game I try to play causes the computer to go into power saving mode, this pulls me out of the game
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  ~/Desktop/Videos
<codeman_> Can someone help me please http://pastebin.ca/812980
<Jack_Sparrow> doctormo: have you tried with compiz  - effects off as well..
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, what does sudo ls -l show in that folder?
<ping> hey does any one have a dual boot
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  my anime
<lean> test test 123 123!
<Jack_Sparrow> ping: yes
<DG19075> dual boot here too
<ping> cause i want to know how to put a background on it
<Jack_Sparrow> ping: background on what?
<jrib> codeman_: not sure, maybe check if there is an autoconf-related channel or try #c if it is written in C and no one else here knows
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, do the permissions all look like -rwxrwxrwx eden eden at the front?
<Jack_Sparrow> ping: The grub boot loader?
<doctormo> Jack_Sparrow: no, you reckon that's the problem?
<ping> yea
<codeman_> it is written in c++
<ping> you can put a background on that right
<Jack_Sparrow> doctormo: if you are talking about a game under wine... yes, turn off the effects
<ckin2001> codeman_, google for the first line in your pastebin, first result had some info
<matkix> Anyone willing to help with some cgi / nagios issues? The nagios chanel is dead...
<codeman_> oh ok thanks man
<doctormo> Jack_Sparrow: I don't use wine, these are native games
<tsygrl> matkix - what is up with nagios ?
<codeman_> take care guys and Merry Christmas
<Jack_Sparrow> doctormo: I would still try it and see...
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  umm actualy now it doesn't show my anime vids anymore.... this is what I get [eden@eden-d ~]$ sudo ls -l /home/eden/Desktop/Videos
<Kuropon_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 eden eden 9 2007-12-10 03:09 /home/eden/Desktop/Videos -> ../Videos
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, this is resulting what u made me do >> gah
<Jack_Sparrow> ping: not really
<tsygrl> matkix - what is up with nagios ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ping: There are ways of splash screens, but it isnt something I know how to do.
<matkix> tsygrl: Well, I'm having an issue getting the status maps to work... I may not have setup the cgi stuff. But I did follow the nagios quicksetup guide and seemingly did all the steps.
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ping> jack sparrow: ok thanks, ill see if i cant figure it out
<tsygrl> matkix may we message privatly?
<matkix> please!
<matkix> lemmie login
<matkix> lol
<kekekekei> hello
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, i want to help, but im afraid of breakage
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: alright, with some intresting xorg.conf changes I was able to get MB4/MB5 to be their own buttons (6/7) however.. binding button 6 to keycode 37 is still beyond me =/
<kekekekei> how can i remove completely hostname in hosts, because after i remove it my browser still show my localhost page
<tsygrl> matkix - join me in #nagios ok ?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, howcome my DVD drive wont mount when i insert a DVD
<EvanP> hey matkix
<kekekekei> help me eh
<EvanP> where are you from?
<matkix> kk
<kekekekei> how can i remove completely hostname in hosts, because after i remove it my browser still show my localhost page..
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  try a different dvd?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, breakage?
<ToddEDM> kahrytan: nah, its a good DVD, i also tried a CD, didnt work
<craptasticle1> blarg.
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  try a different dvd?
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, wow, I knew there was something to be done in xorg.conf   Well, have you tried the xmodmap manual page? Are you sure it's not something simple as "xmodmap keycode 37 = B6" ?
<craptasticle1> /Nick craptasticles
<craptasticle1> crap.
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM: try posting your fstab to the pastebin.. not in channel...  it might hold something interesting.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy | craptasticle1
<ubotu> craptasticle1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<matkix> tsygrl: you in nagios?
<ToddEDM> Jack_Sparrow: whats fstab
<craptasticle1> srsly?
<EvanP> matkix, whree are you from?
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲ /etc/fstab
<power788> anyone know how to change Ubuntu's damn orange color when booting?
<matkix> Why do you ask Evan Phillips?
<ToddEDM> kahrytan: i justtried another DVD that is good... same thing
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲ If another dvd wont mount, check fstab
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: From what I can see, there is no mention of mouse keycodes or anything of the sort, only how to arange mouse buttons (IE   xmodmap -e "pointer = 3 2 1")
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, try rm Videos
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM: from a terminal type       cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/fstab.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<ToddEDM> k
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, are you sure that your videos arent in ~/Videos?
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM: It will make a copy on your desktop which you can use to put in the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<suttles95_> can someone help me...I just started using ubuntu a couple of nights ago...I'm booting from a CD-ROM, and add-remove programs keeps on locking-up my system
<c00ly> hello, i am trying to set up simple internet sharing but its not working
<mm_202> Anyone know if Ubuntu supports PAE and how to enable it?
<c00ly> can someone help?
<kahrytan> Jack_Sparrow➲  or just gedit /etc/fstab would work
<Jack_Sparrow> kahrytan: as alwasy.. many ways to do everything
<Budda|> How do I set the default inet browser?
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, and now that you mention this, maybe there is no way to do it this way, since the Unix X server uses only 3 buttons for the mouse. I guess in the past that was enough, and now all other buttons are emulated.
<kahrytan> Jack_Sparrow➲  opening it as user would make it readonly open
<ToddEDM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47916/
<kekekekei> hello i need help
<ToddEDM> jack... kahrytan there is the pastebin.. i think
<kekekekei> how can i remove completely hostname in hosts, because after i remove it my browser still show my localhost page..
<fnord> i ot a prpbl
<Jack_Sparrow> kahrytan: You are statine the obvious, I was wanting him to have a backup for reference.
<kekekekei> plz do help me
<Jack_Sparrow> stating
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: Even to that extent, I would think at some point there would have been someone who said "You know what, I want to bind right click to shift" or something
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, hmm the properties do say that the folder ~/Desktop/Videos is linked to ~/Videos
<matkix> EvanP: Still here?
<fnord> i like to find ways to put 6x 1TB drives into a raid
<fnord> using software raid5
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, but when I access ~/Videos .. there is nothing in there..
<EvanP> matkix, yeh, werhe are you from?
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  Um .. Noauto  .. thats the problem
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, you are right. I think I've read it somewhere. Time to go into the forums.
<fnord> and i can't format it using ext4
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, ls -l ~/Videos shows nothing, you mean?
<ToddEDM> kahrytan:  automount??
<fatgoose> hi
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  Just remove noauto
<PirateHead> Is there way to manually set album cover art in Rhythmbox?
<ToddEDM> kahrytan: ok
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: Thank you for spending so much time on my silly request =D. I am searching as well but something tells me you will yield more results as you know what you are looking at =p
<fatgoose> hey, i'm having some trouble with a nvidia video card, I install the binary driver from nvidia, then it works but once I reboot the nvidia driver is not loaded and Xorg running in low quality mode
<fnord> i use a 4GHZ penryn qualcore
<fatgoose> any idea?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  ok the files are in there but permission is denied by user to see them
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<matkix> EvanP: You're from salt lake :P
<Budda|> How do I set the default inet browser?
<fnord> i don't need a bananistic controler for raid5
<mm_202> Anyone know if Ubuntu supports PAE and how to enable it?
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  you check removable drives applet?
<kitofhawaii> fnord: you're trying to create one large ~3TB partition?
<EvanP> matkix, yes and you
<chumby> how do i get two screens working.  one is plugged into an omboard card - the other into a single head graphics card
<suttles95_> can someone help me...I just started using ubuntu a couple of nights ago...I'm booting from a CD-ROM, and add-remove programs keeps on locking-up my system
<ToddEDM> ummm i dont know kahrytan
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  maybe you turned off auto mount there
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, you should try sudo chmod -R +r ~/Videos
<matkix> EvanP: haha not in salt lake anymore.
<fnord> wine doesn't support dragn drop
<Budda|> How do I set the default inet browser?
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, ha ha. I'm not searching for you. But I actually enjoy this conversation since you take your time to do some research unlike most newbies in here.
<EvanP> matkix, matt perkins?
<matkix> EvanP: well you spelled my first name wrong, but yes.
<c00ly> i tried following this guide, but just ignoreing the wireless stuff and using ppp0 as my internet connection: http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html but the computers on the other end dont get internet
<xLE> how do i configure samba
<EvanP> matkix, haha, thats wierd i catch you in the ubuntu channel, whats new?
<Budda|> ...
<SudoKing> ...
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲ Check Removable Drives and Media under Preferences
<ToddEDM> kahrytan: i dont have permission to save fstab
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲ Check Removable Drives and Media under Preferences
<ToddEDM> ok i will check that
<fnord> thats sane
<kitofhawaii> fnord: my suggestion is best practices stick to keeping them under 1TB (even 1TB might be excessive.) the resulting large file tables cause a fair performance penalty
<Budda|> ...
<EvanP> matkix, hows idaho?
<Budda|> How do I set the default inet browser?
<fnord> i don't care about performance
<vocx> EvanP, matkix that is offtopic   (/me hides)
<matkix> So, is anyone willing to help me with a nagios problem? I'm stuck here and have combed the nagios docs with a fine tooth comb.... To make it better the nagios channel is dead. Anyone around willing to help?
<SudoKing> EvanP, I'm afraid you're getting off topic
<SudoKing> =P
<chumby> any  ideas how to get 2 screens working?
<fnord> there are thousands of AVI and flacs to store
<xLE> how do i configure samba
<matkix> SudoKing: yes, who I am is offtopic.
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<EvanP> haha, sorry SudoKing and vocx and old friend from school.
<Budda|> How do I set the default inet browser?
<matkix> vocx: you read well kind sir.
<fnord> 4TB data
<]RandoM[> i screwed up my alsa driver.. how it's not finding any of my audio devices now :(
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  MUAHAHA
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | Budda|
<ubotu> Budda|: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Budda|> -__
<Budda|> Its a simple question
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  status?
<matkix> So who loves me and wants to help with nagios, since noone likes to get on the nagios channel till something goes offline :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude | Budda|
<ubotu> Budda|: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Budda|> -__
<suttles95_> sorry...back on...does anybody know anything about add/remove programs locking-up ubuntu?
<EvanP> #j #AMES
<matkix> haha
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: I try =p, As much of a noob as I am, among my friends I am the pro so I am asked questions ALL the time, and 90% of the time I find them on the first page of google.. so I know how it would be for you guys if I didn't search
<ToddEDM> kahrytan: mount removable drives when hopt plugged is checked
<matkix> we have a channel?
<SudoKing> haven't really noticed it
<EvanP> matkix, join #AMES
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲ and one below that?
<ToddEDM> kahrytan:  removable medai when inserted is checked
<ToddEDM> top 3
<chumby> does anyone here have 2 screens working
<kitofhawaii> fnord: so where are you stuck at?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  mmk explain to me what happened ^^ to fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, you created a symbolic link from ~/Desktop/Videos to ~/Videos
<wonder64> ok, I'm a total linux noob and I would like to check out ubuntu on my computer with a live cd, can someone help me, I'm having lots of problems and i think it's due to my ati x1300 graphics card
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  then edit fstab. "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" and just remove "noauto,"
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, i dont know how the rest of the perms got hosed, but you added read permission to everything in the ~/Videos folder for all users
<matkix> Got Nagios help?
<RB2> Hey everyone.
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, you never mentioned if you had some special logitech mouse or something. There are usually guides for such things.
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  @@
<Budda|> How do I change the default internet browser in Ubuntu?!
<RB2> Has anyone seen a problem where gDesklets just disappears for no reason? The process is still running.
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, is this symbolic thing basicaly a "shortcut" to the actual folder?
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  you sure the dvd is good?
<RB2> But nothing on the desktop
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, yes
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, what?!   I got this, seems helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656&highlight=mouse+buttons
<Kuropon_> ckin2001,  then why don't I see the files within ~/Videos
<ToddEDM> yup im 100% positive
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: I use a nice little Microsoft 5button mouse (side to side scrolling). The problem is, the mouse works fine in default reguards. MB4 goes back, MB5 goes fowerd, so on. The problem is that I want my MB4 to be CTRL, witch isn't default.
 * Budda| takes in sunlight
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, do you now?
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, no
 * Budda| uses Solar Beam
<astro76> Budda|, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<ToddEDM> kahrytan: its still not mounting
<Budda|> ty astro76
<wonder64> dual amd64, ati x1300, 1gb mem, 19" widescreen dvi monitor, CAN'T get ubuntu live cd to work, i would really appreciate some help
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: LOL! I was just reading that page when you linked it =D
<ping> no pokemon stuff, kuropon
<Jack_Sparrow> Budda|: system-prefrences-preferred applications
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, All Linux people can read minds.
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, the ~/Videos folder is empty.. but I have access to my symbolic folder ~/Desktop/Videos that is linked to ~/Videos now
<Jack_Sparrow> wonder64: what happens when you boot it up?
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  test the dvd in another drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wonder64> Jack, it goes through the boot and then looses the monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM: quake4 in particular will be a problem disk..
<kitofhawaii> wonder64: you have an onboard video card?
<wonder64> monitor goes black when desktop should come up
<MasterShrek> lol, i dont think ive seen that factoid before
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, I mean when I click on the folder ~/Videos... they arent there.. doing  # ls -l ~/Videos shows them
<kahrytan> wonder64➲  trt safe mode?
<ToddEDM> kahrytan: it does work, its my band of brothers disk... its perfect :P
<kahrytan> And expensive dvd
<wonder64> i do have an onboard and can't get it to work either, i've tried safe mode, no go
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: Well I am going to get to work on this =D, i'll be back when ether, A: it doesn't work, or B: I deside to make my Logitech G15 keyboard with 25extra buttons work (LOL!)
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, do chmod -R +x ~/Videos , maybe
<ToddEDM> the one i wantto mount is just a cdr that i burnt actually
<kahrytan> ToddEDM➲  I dont know what's wrong
<ToddEDM> lemme try that one
<Jack_Sparrow> wonder64:   try   F^ at the first start or install then  one of these...    pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide
<ToddEDM> again[
<wonder64> i didn't take out the ati card when i tried the onboard
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, if you cd to it and do an ls is it there?
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, hard to tell without knowing the perms presently on the files
<genii> F6
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: thanks
<ToddEDM> kahrytan: if i put in a USB stick , it auto mounts
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, good luck, also take a look at !shortcuts
<vocx> !shortcuts | Flying-Penguin
<ubotu> Flying-Penguin: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Haven't seen all_generic_ide option befor
<ToddEDM> im gonna try a reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all... play nice
<Flying-Penguin> So much <3 vocx.. so much <3
<kitofhawaii> wonder64; you should try that...take out the card, see if it comes up..if it does you might need to rob your onboard video card of an irq.
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, yes they show in the terminal but browsing through the GUI into ~/Videos.. they don't show
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: I have seen several, I just try to collect them when I see them
<ankur> can someone help me please
<ankur> i have some problems with my display
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, BUT they do show in a symbolic folder ~/Desktop/Videos
<wonder64> what do some of the boot parameters mean?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Some useful for me:   notsc   and usb_handoff
<matkix> Is there anyone here willing to help me with a nagios cgi issue? No one in nagios will respond!
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, what are the permissions of the Video folder?
<ankur> can some one help me please ...
<ankur> i have a problem with my display
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: noapic has worked for me on a few systems.. it is the one I try first
<Jack_Sparrow> again.. goodnight
<kitofhawaii> wonder64: also when the desktop should come up, quick check to see if it's technically running is to type "alt-f2" and then "eject /dev/cdrom" and see if the cd pops out
<kahrytan> matkix➲ try #html on dalnet
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, err ckin2001  was asking me that to earlyer but I dont know how to read it
<wonder64> cool, thanks
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: That and pci=routeirq are useful :)
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, give me the output of: ls -l ~/Videos
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, the entire output of it
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, heres the 2 first lines
<ToddEDM> kahrytan:  its mounted now
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, -rw-r--r-- 1 eden eden 178270452 2007-12-07 01:37 [DB]_Bleach_151_[E3DC6A4C].avi
<Kuropon_> -rw-r--r-- 1 eden eden 178262906 2007-12-07 01:34 [DB]_Naruto_Shippuuden_038_[58960409].avi
<ankur> please someone help
<wonder64> alright, i'm gonna give it a whirl
<wonder64> thanks
<ankur> wonder64 help
<ankur> please
<MasterShrek> ok Kuropon_ do this: chmod -R 744 ~/Vidoes
<kitofhawaii> ankur: what's your issue?
<ankur> thanks
<ankur> my screen resolution is set to a very high ratio
<ankur> is there a way i can improve it
<ankur> when i go to system and pref
<ankur> it wouldnt let me do that
<ankur> for some reason
<MasterShrek> the ratio never really changes, so its hard to tell if you mean its set too high or set too low
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, now what
<kitofhawaii> ankur: very high ratio...? did you check system -> administration -> screens and graphics?
<cameron_> there*9
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, try it
<cameron_> oops, wrong window
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, browse to the folder
<ankur> i did  , but those are the default settings
<ankur> it wouldnt give me any other options to choose from
<MasterShrek> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, did it work?
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, nope still not showing within that path.. only the symbolic to that folder shows them
<sparkymist> hey guys
<Travis_> I have an LVM setup, I only had 30GB of free space so I added a 320GB drive allocated it to my /root partition etc but it still says theres only 30Gb of free space
<Travis_> what did I do wrong?
<ankur> <Kuropon_> MasterShrek, nope still not showing within that path.. only the symbolic to that folder shows them, no that doesnt work
<sparkymist> im having a really bad issue
<Tyraen> Hello, everyone.
<ankur> whts ur issue sparkymist?
<MasterShrek> ankur, ?
<chainlynx> is there any way to set up user-specific scripts for when their X session starts?
<ankur> yes
<genii> .Xsession
<discipulus> I've got a question: Before I upgraded to 7.10 I had my screen resolution set at 1024x768 and 7.10 told me to install the Nvidia-glx-legacy driver and now I can't set my resolution at 1024x768, only 800x600
<Masonjt> Hey all
<genii> .xinit
<genii> etc
<jellulabo> Hello all
<ankur> same with me
<discipulus> any idea?
<ankur> no idea
<chainlynx> genii, will X look for all of those upon startup?  or is there some order?
<discipulus> :(
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, how about: ls -l ~ | grep Videos
<Masonjt> Do I have to use Virtual Machine or anything to be able to dual boot XP and ubuntu?
<genii> chainlynx: X looks for them on startup
<imyousuf> hi, can some tell me how I can find out from bash how much memory a process is using?
<sparkymist> anyone want to help out?
<genii> chainlynx: usually in users home dir
<ToddEDM> hey guys... i have a small game i want to play, i was wondering if someone could help me get it going under WINE
<genii> eg: /home/somename/.xinit
<MasterShrek> !someone | sparkymist
<ubotu> sparkymist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<discipulus> Masonjt: no, you need to install a bootloader (grub or lilo), partition your harddrive, make sure XP is on the first partition and install Ubuntu on the second partition
<pierce> Masonjt: no, if you have XP installed, and install ubuntu somewhere else, it will detect XP and let you boot from it
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, nope =/
<discipulus> Masonjt: if you need some help doing the install look for a Linux Users Group in your area
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, what is the output of that
<Masonjt> thanks guys
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, nothing .. all it did was give me prompt back
<genii> chainlynx: xinitrc actually I think is the one you want to modify/make
<pierce> Masonjt: it might be easiest to install ubuntu on a seperate harddrive if you have one
<Masonjt> Probably not able to create another partition on a raid array right?
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, [eden@eden-d Videos]$ ls -l | grep Videos
<Kuropon_> [eden@eden-d Videos]$
<Masonjt> ahh that's not a bad idea, the seperate harddrive
<imyousuf> hi, can some tell me how I can find out from bash how much memory a process is using?
<Travis_> I have an LVM setup, I only had 30GB of free space so I added a 320GB drive allocated it to my /root partition etc but it still says theres only 30Gb of free space
<Masonjt> good thinkin, and thanks
<jellulabo> I'm getting lots of log messages about unqualified host and domain names. I am on a single user machine. Apache is installed, but not currently running. Are these messages normal? Dec 11 23:20:01 Ubuntu sm-msp-queue[6183]: My unqualified host name (Ubuntu) unknown; sleeping for retry
<jellulabo> Dec 11 23:21:01 Ubuntu sm-msp-queue[6183]: unable to qualify my own domain name (Ubuntu) -- using short name
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, look carefully at what i told you to type
<MasterShrek> put a ~ in there before the |
<sparkymist> ok this is not about ubuntu right now....i have something serious
<pierce> Masonjt: ya, and if your windows harddrive is plugged in when you install ubuntu, ubuntu will detect that and allow you to boot to it
<Tyraen> How is Ubuntu Server 6.06.1's support for ATI 9200?  I've been having a problem with my monitor blinking on and off.  I found a lot of people having the problem, but no troubleshooting posts actually listed any solutions.
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek,  =P sry
<younggrr> hi, i would like to know how to simply mount a volume.  I have tried doing this through 'Computer' and it gives Read-Only permissions on the drive.  I'm lost, please help
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, no worries
<MasterShrek> younggrr, what filesystem type is it?
<younggrr> ext3
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, drwxr--r-- 2 eden eden 4096 2007-12-10 03:09 Videos
<subverso> silent_, r u there
<imyousuf> ps -eopid,%mem,cmd using this I can get the percentage
<pr0nGuy> Is webcam available on skype for linux yet?
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, and your user is eden right?
<imyousuf> but I need the actual amount
<pierce> lol @ pr0nguy
<discipulus> so does anyone know how I can change my screen resolution to one that ISN'T on the list?
<MasterShrek> younggrr, add your user to the disk group, then log out and back in and try it
<matkix> Anyone here willing to help with nagios?
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, yes
<younggrr> how do I do that?
<kitofhawaii> sparkymist: sorry if i missed it but what is your "something serious"?
<Masonjt> Off to play with this Ubuntu stuff, wish me luck :)
<Masonjt> likely be back...
<chilli_> hello
<sparkymist> ANYONE WANT TO HELP?
<chilli_> does anyone know how to install wine 0.9.50
<Tyraen> Does anyone know the solution for a blinking LCD monitor off the top of their head?  Ubuntu Server 6.06.1.
<kitofhawaii> sparkymist: what is the issue you are having?
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, i dont believe it, this makes no sense, try: chmod -R 755 ~/Videos
<Masonjt> Blinking power button on your lcd monitor?
<discipulus> any experts on video cards / monitors / screen resolution in the room?
<subverso> sparkymist, whats the matter
<subverso> ?
<younggrr> MasterShrek, how can I add my user to the disk group?
<Tyraen> Masonjt, no, just blinking monitor screen.
<kitofhawaii> sparkymist: you can first mention it the room, since others might be able to help
<matkix> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ckin2001> MasterShrek, thats about where i was with it
<pierce> Tyraen: use the alternate install CD
<pierce> Tyraen: text mode
<chilli_> does anyone know how to install wine 0.9.50
<MasterShrek> younggrr, system > administration > users   (i think, im not using gnome)
<jellulabo> younggrr - system -> administration -> users and groups
<MasterShrek> lol ckin2001, this is baffling
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, nada.. is my GUI just messed up?
<younggrr> thanks to you both
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, i dont think so
<Tyraen> Masonjt: Samsung 713n, ATI 9200, KVM switch with Keyboard and Mouse, Monitor directly connected.
<sparkymist> ok sorry im haveing an issue with my wife can anyone give so advice?
<matkix> MasterShrek: Got any Nagios skills?
<tritium> !offtopic | sparkymist
<ubotu> sparkymist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<subverso> sparkymist, hahahahah
<matkix> !offtopis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matkix> lol
<Masonjt> Tyraen: Fresh install of Ubuntu or just started happening?
<vladtzu> Whenever I run this script with $perl ./script, it runs.  But when I just call on it with $./script I get the error message "Bad Interpreter, Permission Denied"  Even though I have #!/usr/bin/perl at the begining of it
<imyousuf> discipulus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Tyraen> pierce: I've got it installed, and it appears to work very well.  Just blinks is all.
<subverso> sparkymist, sorry man i cannot help dont have ati
<MasterShrek> matkix, i got all sorts of skills, but i got no idea what Nagios is
<discipulus> imyousuf: ty
<matkix> hahah
<Tyraen> Masonjt: Absolutely fresh install.  Just about thirty minutes ago. :p
<kitofhawaii> sparkymist: sudo apt-get upgrade wife-2.0? i'm sorry i don't have any advice along that line
<matkix> Anyone here know what nagios is?
<imyousuf> discipulus: wc
<subverso> anyone using x64?? and having problems with flash???
<Tyraen> Masonjt: Haven't messed with any configurations yet, so it very well could just be a configuration problem.
<sparkymist> lol....just looking for an out lit really
<Masonjt> Tyraen:  Really don't know enough about Ubuntu yet to be able to tell you for sure but sounds like configuration issue
<Masonjt> Like you said :P
<Tyraen> Masonjt: I'm new to Linux, though, so I really don't know the first place to look.
<jellulabo> Anyone know why I am getting bunches of host and domain warnings in syslog -  Are these messages normal? Dec 11 23:20:01 Ubuntu sm-msp-queue[6183]: My unqualified host name (Ubuntu) unknown; sleeping for retry
<jellulabo>  Dec 11 23:21:01 Ubuntu sm-msp-queue[6183]: unable to qualify my own domain name (Ubuntu) -- using short name
<xLE> how do i connect to a network on a windows vista os
<Masonjt> Tyraen: You and me both :)
<joeb3_> matkix, monitors devices. servers, routers, etc.
<discipulus> alright, be back in a moment
<Masonjt> Tyraen: either that or a video compatability issue with the OS or something
<Tyraen> Masonjt: What do you think about the possibility of it being caused be a resolution issue?
<matkix> joeb3_: Yes, do you use it / ever have used it
<sparkymist> no one here can offer advice?
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, well ... /facepalms
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, ^^
<joeb3_> matkix, got it on a test box.
<Tyraen> Masonjt: Also, how do you change the resolution through the console prompt?
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, is it a mounted volume or just a folder?
<pierce> matkix: I used it a few years back.  log parser + auto-mailer for issues etc.  I didn't set it up though, but I have seen it in use
<Masonjt> Tyraen: That I don't know...not familiar enough with the commands
<Masonjt> Tyraen:  One of these sysadmins in here can tell you hehe
<matkix> joeb3_: As do I, and can't get the cgi images (status map) to work. Did you?
<Tyraen> Masonjt: I appreciate your help nonetheless. :)
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, huh?  the ~/Videos   folder is default folder from Ubuntu GUI
<imyousuf> I want to find out how much memory a process is consuming. Using ps -eopid,%mem,cmd I can find out the percentage; is there any way to find the actual amount? A program hangs my Ubuntu bcz of memory leak so I want a shell script to keep on running to check whether the memory crosses the max amount I assign. If it does in that case it should kill it. Also if someone knows of a better solution please let me know. Thank you in advance
<Tyraen> pierce: Do you know the appropriate commands to change the screen resolution from the main prompt?
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, well dammit
<Masonjt> Thanks again all
<joeb3_> matkix, did not try, but it needs something extra for that. Let me check.
<pierce> Tyraen: xrandr
<Tyraen> pierce: Thank you. :)
<magic_ninja> how do you check system mail
<ckin2001> imyousuf, pmap -x pid
<pierce> Tyraen: np
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, try creating another folder, and moving all the videos to it
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: YAY! new problem
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, hmm you want me to create a folder where
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: The program works great.. I was able to get MB4 to do things like CTRL+T, however there is a seprate section for modifiers and one for the key, and the modifiers are not listed as keys.. and I want to bind it to CTRL.. isn't life grand?
<magic_ninja> how do you check your system mail, like when you log into a terminal it says "you have mail"
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, anywhere, user directory, desktop, whtever
<LimCore> how to protect ubuntu from beeing ownaged?
<MasterShrek> magic_ninja, type mail
<kitofhawaii> LimCore: define ownaged? :)
<pierce> LimCore: magic hammers
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, k new folder and cut pasted them in
<joeljose420> how do i apply the patch ubuntu gives?
<ckin2001> magic_ninja, mutt
<LimCore> kitofhawaii: running a troyan or virus
<imyousuf> ckin2001 ty, but there is a strange value returned by pmap
<joeljose420> i got a .orig file and a .diff.gz
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, delete current symbolic folder and make a new one then move files back?
<pierce> LimCore: firestarter + apparmor-profiles  might do what you need
<joeljose420> how do i aplly the patch??
<ckin2001> imyousuf, like what
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, everything seem to be working ok with that folder?
<pierce> LimCore: easy enough to set up
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, you mean you only want CTRL and not CTRL+Key?
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: Right
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, just remove the symlink and the old folder, then rename that one to Videos
<imyousuf> ckin2001 the ps %mem shows 5.9% which is 120MB of 2GB
<matkix> joeb3_: find anything?
<joeljose420> can anyone please help
<joeljose420> how do i aplly the patch??
<joeljose420> i got a .orig file and a .diff.gz
<LimCore> pierce: how it works?  MAC like grsecurity?   tripwire-like? somthing else?
<joeb3_> matkix, still looking
<kitofhawaii> LimCore: most of the time it's the human aspect you have to worry about. watch what you download
<Le^stat> moanings
<imyousuf> but the pmap shows 690000kB (ckin2001)
<Le^stat> :)
<imyousuf> which I find strange
<silent_> joeljose420: HOLY LINES BATMAN, PLEASE USE ONLY ONE FOR YOUR QUESTION, CRUISE CONTROL
<joeljose420> k sorry
<silent_> my text is too small... must adjust
<pierce> LimCore: app armor is a bit like grsecurity, more like selinux though.  lets you profile applications to see what they really need access to, so when someone starts dropping shellcode into your apps, it doesn't help them much :-p
<imyousuf> ckin2001 any idea why?
<vocx> joeljose420, if you are starting with packaging you should read the subforum on Packaging and Compiling in ubuntuforums.org
<matkix> joeb3_: PM Me when you find anything if you do.
<LimCore> pierce: cool, it doenst need any changes to kernel? or is ubuntu's kernel patched by derfault
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, lawl you know what
<ckin2001> imyousuf, pmap may be included libraries, im not quite sure how it works.  also, mem includes /swap if i'm not mistaken
<noname6243> If my systems returns errors while running memtest86, is the only way to fix the problem replacing the memory?
<pierce> LimCore: ubuntu has the kernel patches there by default, but no profiles activated
<imyousuf> I dont have any swap memory ckin2001 :)
<LimCore> pierce: cool
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, i prolly dont even wanna know
<abhi> i'm getting a weird bug when i'm using the window switcher in cover mode on compizfusion on gutsy. i'm using intel X3100. when i use the window switcher, the windows appear momentarily and then they disappear!!
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, now that I try... I don't have permission to add anything to my default folders  ~/Documents ~/Videos ~/Music ~/Pictures
<silent_> Kuropon_: that is most interesting
<onats> in xsane, can i create multi-page pdf from scans?
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, well how did those folders get there?
 * Kuropon_ nods
<ckin2001> imyousuf, you could always multiply %mem by total
<kitofhawaii> noname6243: are you doing any sort of overclocking to your memory? you can also try using a different bank. if your memory errors out then, you probably need to replace it
<silent_> Kuropon_: rock those folders with a hard chmod
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, they are default
<imyousuf> ckin2001 I wanted to avoid that
<MasterShrek> no they arent
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, Ubuntu created them on install
<imyousuf> but now it seems I dont have a viable option
<MasterShrek> must have been from a windows migration
<LimCore> pierce: how to start that app armorred? and how to tune its config
<kitofhawaii> noname6243: sometimes people are a bit too rough putting their memory in and poof goes the bank.
<Flying-Penguin> vocx: any ideas?
<pierce> LimCore: apt-get install apparmor-profiles   then google :-)
<tahsin> hi how do i edit things that are in the filesystem ? ?
<noname6243> kitofhawaii, that could have been the problem, I built it my self.
<tahsin> how do i edit as root ?
<noname6243> The only solution for that would be new motherboard?
<ckin2001> imyousuf, lemme google a bit
<tahsin> help
<imyousuf> ckin2001 ty
<imyousuf> tahsin you can use sudo command
<kitofhawaii> noname6243: if that's the case. but you should try different banks, a few sticks of memory at a time. sometimes you can get away with leaving a bank unpopulated, if you have enough slots for the rest of your memory
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, youll just have to create a new scheme for your folders (i suggest using all lowercase names for the folders anyways, videos, music, docs, etc) and just moving all the files to their directories
<tahsin> how ?
<tahsin> imyousuf how do i do that
<noname6243> I only have 2 banks.
<imyousuf> tahsin you can do so from the shell
<tahsin> imyousuf detail plz
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, ok I just saw something rly fuking awkward
<imyousuf> tahsin do you know where to look for terminal?
<noname6243> But, it could potentially be a problem with the dimms right?
<vocx> Flying-Penguin, nope. Maybe contacting the developer directly would be the next approach.
<tahsin> imyousuf yes
<riffic> oh god 1119 users =/
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, please watch your language, ops dont like it
<kitofhawaii> noname6243: it could certainly. you have what, two banks, four slots?
<LimCore> does ubuntu offer easy way to run apache in chmod?
<imyousuf> tahsin open the terminal
<tahsin> imyousuf i want to put some icons in the filesystem icon folder
<tahsin> imyousuf then
<noname6243> 1 bank 2 slots I believe,
<imyousuf> and type sudo -s
<noname6243> i don't remember off of the top of my head,
<tahsin> imyousuf then ?
<imyousuf> tahsin it will ask u for password use the same password u used to login to ubuntu
<kitofhawaii> noname6243: that makes it pretty hard to do a meaningful test, without a separate computer to test the memory on.
<StrictProduction> anyone gets java 6 sun this error  "libxcb-xlib.so.0 "Locking assertion failure" ?
<tahsin> imyousuf then ?
<noname6243> yeah, I know :(
<imyousuf> tahsin now u r in the shell as root
<riffic> hi, I've got a question about a bluetooth adapter.. is there any way to prevent it from going into suspend mode or whatever, it seems after about 15-20 minutes of inactivity it stops and i have to pull out, plug back in the bluetooth adapter
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek,  Im logged under user Eden.. yet when I click on GUI "places" "documents - music - videos etc"... it prompts me to Kuropon User
<tahsin> imyousuf yes but i dont want to do it in the shell
<riffic> its a USB bluetooth adapter
<noname6243> and I just got my computer back from a shop that didn't repair anything
<riffic> on a desktop with no power management settings
<tahsin> imyousuf like in kubuntu u have an option edit as root
<imyousuf> tahsin you will need cp, mv, pwd
<kitofhawaii> noname6243: unless you can boot with one slot empty. in that case, switch them around until you determine whether it's a slot on the motherboard or one of your sticks
<tahsin> imyousuf i dont like to use the terminal
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, to Kuropon's folders... hence why all the confusion of me not able to put anything in them...
<ckin2001> imyousuf, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-list/1999-April/msg02337.html  - long story short - ps -faux, use numbers under rss for best estimate
<noname6243> alright, I will give it a shot.
<noname6243> Thanks.
<imyousuf> ckin2001 thaks a lot
<MasterShrek> !permissions | Kuropon_  (read up buddy)
<ubotu> Kuropon_  (read up buddy): An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, manualy going back into proper user folders I can put things in it
<imyousuf> and tahsin u will also need nano to edit. do some googling and u will find it is easy
<MasterShrek> ubotu cmon
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, it's never been a permission issue =p
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, because they are owned by someone else
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BlazeThree> Hey, I'm having trouble updating to 7.10. Can someone help me?
 * MasterShrek gives up
<ckin2001> ubotu love :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love :( - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ckin2001> poor ubotu
 * LimCore gives beer 2 MasterShrek
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek,  noo don't ^^ you can probably fix this easyer
 * MasterShrek thanks LimCore and buys the channel a round =P
<kitofhawaii> MasterShrek: never give up. never surrender :)
<BlazeThree> ...anyone?
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, where are the actualy folders located? in eden's or in kuropon's home folder?
<ClericDelta> how do I play DivX movies on 7.04?
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek,  how do I make it so that when clicking /places on the GUI and under /documents /videos /music make it so it links to my folders and not an other user
<imyousuf> ckin2001 ps -eopid,rss,cmd works fine thanks once again
<chuy_max> BlazeThree, well, you have to ask
<BlazeThree> I did.
<chuy_max> !ask > ubotu
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, logged in Eden, its giving me link to Kuropon folders
<chuy_max> !ask > BlazeThree
<Le^stat> well dont ask me, i'm just here for the coffee
<Le^stat> :)
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, under /places
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, im so confused now that you cant even imagine, first off i dont know how to get those things linked correctly, cuz i hate gnome and never use it
<silent_> it's pretty dead in here, can I troll for a bit?
<Le^stat> heh
<chuy_max> BlazeThree, ehrm, ask your question, you don't know how to upgrade?
<Sescevok> whats troll?
<BlazeThree> Ubuntu won't update 'cause it says it failed to fetch a few files, being unable to resolve archive.ubuntustudio.org.
<silent_> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Le^stat> *gets fishing rod*
<MasterShrek> secondly, you are better off putting all those files somewhere, like /opt or something, and making a group that has rwx permissions to it, adding your users to that group and symlinking the folders to your home dir
<silent_> omg ubotu, you have failed me
<Le^stat> troll
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, Im more curious to know how they are linked to a different user @@
<BlazeThree> How do I fix this?
<chuy_max> BlazeThree, maybe your sources.list is wrong
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, i have no idea, gnome is stupid like that lol
<BlazeThree> Sources list? How do I fix that?
<ckin2001> Kuropon_, did you run chown at any point?
<riffic> silent_: can you troll my bluetooth adapter into not going into a power save mode after 20 minutes
<Le^stat> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ClericDelta> does anybody know how I can play DivX movies? I'm on 7.04
<Kuropon_> ckin2001, umm probably ^^
<MasterShrek> !codecs | ClericDelta
<ubotu> ClericDelta: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riffic> it sucks because I have to plug it in again manually to get it to work
<MasterShrek> ubotu u are slow tonight!
<Le^stat> get a divX player?
<Bawbatos> question - i come from openbsd where the ipsec tunnels get an interface. i just got a tunnel up using racoon. it seem that is not the way it is done under linux
<Bawbatos> the question is
<Bawbatos> Dec 11 21:55:22 cork kernel: [ 7442.581865] RULE 6 -- DENY IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:50:da:bf:f5:e8:00:30:b8:aa:bb:b1:08:00 SRC=192.168.119.117 DST=192.168.22.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=61459 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58
<Bawbatos> both the network 192.x are each side of the vpn
<Bawbatos> lan side that is
<Sescevok> ClericDelta: mplayer
<Bawbatos> rules is is my deny all
<Bawbatos> do i need to 1. put a rule that says, no nat for those
<Bawbatos> [2. do i really define letting an rfc1918 address on the external interface? that would make no sense
<Flannel> !enter | Bawbatos
<ubotu> Bawbatos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitofhawaii> BlazeThree: are you using the ubuntu studio release? they have separate dvd images for gutsy
<Bawbatos> sorry.
<chuy_max> BlazeThree, generate a sources.list from this website: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ then open the file /etc/apt/sources.list (with root privileges), and replace with the text you got from the website
<Varka> ClericDelta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<joeb3_> matkix, mine was installed by default.
<Peddy> Bawbatos: pwnt
<BlazeThree> I'm using Ubuntu Studio. Alright, I'll see if that works; thanks.
 * Peddy has left (need a vacation)
<Sescevok> anyone running beryl?
<kitofhawaii> BlazeThree: go to their site http://ubuntustudio.org and use those images instead
<peepsalot> what's ~/.ccache for?
<ronnie> need vacation++
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek,  soooo you use KDE I guess =/
<ronnie> XD
<makuseru> hi, maybe someone can help me here, i put ubuntu on a friends computer (dual booting it with XP) the install was going fine, then it got to the "installing GRUB" part it said it failed, i even burnt  the super grub disk to try to install the grub that way, but it wouldnt install that way either, does anyone know anyother way to install grub or can help me with thsi?
<silent_> riffic: I can bash it with my club, I guarantee you you will have 0 problems with it further
<ClericDelta> Thanks everybody
<Stix> can somebody help me out with compiz install on ATI x700 machine, with ubuntu 7.10.. I followed some instructions on forums but they are contradicting each other and doing "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager xserver-xgl" left me with some minor artifacting
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, yea for the most part
<nickrud> peepsalot, you mean ~/.cache? if so, it's where your disk indexer keeps it's data
<Kuropon_> MasterShrek, why KDE over Gnome
<riffic> silent_: yeah I suppose. maybe they'll fix it in +1
<matkix> How do you install gd on ubuntu server?
<MasterShrek> makuseru, where are you trying to install grub to? mbr?
<Sescevok> makuseru: did you do a dpkg-reconfigure grub?
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: i use gnome, what're you trying to do briefly? sorry if i missed
<makuseru> Sescevok: i cant get a terminal, i cant boot up to windows or ubuntu since theres no grub
<makuseru> MasterShrek: yes
<MasterShrek> Kuropon_, i honestly dont know, ive just felt more comfortable in kde, plus i heard Linus thinks the gnome devs are nazis
<MasterShrek> lol
<riffic> thats a reason to not use gnome?
<MasterShrek> makuseru, umm, have you see this link before?
<matkix> MasterShrek: How do you install gd from command line?
<MasterShrek> !grub
<riffic> i'm sure that quote was taken out of context anyways
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<peepsalot> nickrud, no, i mean .ccache
<nickrud> better than some I've heard
<MasterShrek> ubotu!
<davubuntu> Hi, can someone help me. I just tried to change to a proprietary driver in gutsy. It asked me to reboot and I did and no it doesn't get to the login screen. It just goes black.
<ckin2001> riffic - no it wasnt :p
<silent_> riffic: it is possible, though I wouldn't install hardy at the moment
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, somehow logged as user Eden, on my GUI /places, the link videos music pictures and documents are linked to a different user
<MasterShrek> matkix, gd?
<Voyage__> iam using virtual box to run winxp .  how to share files and folders in win xp? it only shows c: .
<kitofhawaii> MasterShrek: so if linus said everyone should use windows, would you? :-P
<ronnie> i wonder know how can i use the ifconf command with remote login such ssh
<MasterShrek> yeap
<Sescevok> im not a fan of kde at all and love gnome.....but thats just preference everyone has there opinion. And linux has grown so much that not every little detail should be dictated by torvalds
<nickrud> ronnie, if it's installed on the remote machine, just use it
<matkix> !gd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<david_J> Voyage__: samba
<matkix> humm
<ronnie> nichrud: oh~thanks
<nickrud> !desktopwar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopwar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> man, they took out all the good ones
<riffic> i like gnome and i think kde has potential. willing to give kde4 a try
<riffic> i also like os x as well
<davubuntu> Can someone help me please?
<nickrud> !ask | davubuntu
<ubotu> davubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, how do I make them so that they to my user
<Sescevok> davubuntu: whats wrong?
<BlazeThree> kitofhawaii: I'm at the Ubuntu Studio site... what do I do now?
<davubuntu> nickrud: did ask my question
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: open terminal, type gedit .gtk-bookmarks
<Sescevok> davubuntu: pleas ask again
<davubuntu> Sescevok: I tried to install the proprietary graphics card driver in gutsy for a desktop machine so I could get better resolutions.
<nickrud> davubuntu, oh, now I see it, boot into recovery mode, type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg, then type telinit 2 , should get your desktop back
<davubuntu> Sescevok: Now it won't boot to a login screen
<Sescevok> davubuntu: what is the card?
<Voyage__> david_J samba... how.     iam talking about how to share that in windows xp?
<davubuntu> nickrud: thanks I'll try that now
<kitofhawaii> BlazeThree: /msg kahrytan: yep :)
<kahrytan> oops
<kitofhawaii> lol
<david_J> Voyage__: Virtualbox right? So you have a virtual install
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, it shows a blank page on VIM Nano and Gedit
<aprsa> Hi everyone!
<godzaii> hi
<nickrud> davubuntu, that doesn't fix the bad install, but it should get you back up
<kitofhawaii> kahrytan: well typing too many things at once...:)
<david_J> Voyage__: of win XP...
<Sescevok> davubuntu: try what nickrud said...that shoul dget you going but doesnt fix your driver problem
<Sescevok> nickrud: u beat me too it
 * nickrud types faster than Section32 
<greg__> hi
<godzaii> how do i open another server session in xhat?
<nickrud> :)
<david_J> Voyage__: so 2 diff computers.. only thing connecting them is a lan
<godzaii> xchat
<Stix> can somebody help me out with compiz install on ATI x700 machine, with ubuntu 7.10.. I followed some instructions on forums but they are contradicting each other and doing "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager xserver-xgl" left me with some minor artifacting
<kitofhawaii> BlazeThree: you have to download the dvd images, it's unpleasant but i don't think there's an easy upgrade path for earlier versions
<david_J> Voyage__: samba or ftp server
<aprsa> Does anyone have any experience mixing C and fortran?
<Kuropon_> Stix, if you do find help let me know.. I have the same issues
<nickrud> shades of the 80's, fortran and C
<Sescevok> Stix: what is the error or what is happening?
<BlazeThree> kitofhawaii: So I just download it, then burn it to a DVD?
<Stix> will do Kuropon
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: sounds like your places bookmarks are screwed up...you might try opening it from the other user's home directory, or viewing it, and trying to modify it in to yours
<Stix> Sescevok, well the desktop is fine but glitches out now
<davubuntu> nickrud: hey, how do I boot into recovery. This machine doesn't give me grub options. It just boots up
<Sescevok> Stix: maybe ask #Compiz
<aprsa> nickrud: perhaps 80ies, but they have their merit... ;)
<Voyage__> david_J ok..  you want me to use samba in windows or linux?
<nickrud> davubuntu, when it says on the screen something about grub 1.5, hit the escape key
<david_J> davubuntu: the livecd
<Sescevok> Stix: nopt sure what the difference is but i had no problems installing beryl
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, so do a copy paste from a different user to mine and re edit it to comply to my user?
<davubuntu> nickrud: thanks
<david_J> Voyage__: linux
<ganeshhegde> how to compile and run a yaac program??
<Stix> Sescevok, like volume button is screwed up and side of the screen not right... well Compiz isn't enabled yet
<Voyage__> david_J  and how to configure it.
<greg__> how do u install beryl-core-0.21
<kitofhawaii> BlazeThree: yes, they have their own package of stuff, so go that route
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: yes...try that
<david_J> Voyage__: google or the ubuntu guide
<david_J> Voyage__: too much to type
<Stix> Sescevok, yea I had no problems installing beryl either under 7.04
<BlazeThree> kitofhawaii: Alright, downloading.
<Sescevok> Stix: what vid card u got?
<Stix> x700
<Stix> ati
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, kay =/
<nickrud> aprsa, true, it's just I haven't heard of that personally since then
<Sescevok> Stix: what is the difference between beryl and what you are trying to install? is it better?
<aprsa> nickrud: thanks anyway! :)
<kitofhawaii> BlazeThree: unfortunately what i've heard, it's not necessarily pain free upgrade...but one can hope :)
<Stix> Sescevok, well beryl is earlier version of compiz-fusion... there is no more beryl, they are merging
<Kuropon_> I have a Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 2600XT DDR3, when opening the composite in the X and putting on xgl to get compiz to work it does the same to me
<Sescevok> Stix: ahh no kidding
<eko_hermiyanto> dear all, previously I able to browse all computers(including the file systems of those computers) in the active directory by using Ubuntu
<Stix> Sescevok, yea, so this switch is somewhat forced upon us ;-/
<arash> Hi, when I login, I get a dialog asking this "Expected was model "pc101", layout "us" and no options, but the the following settings were found: model "pc105", layout "se" and no options." . I don't mind one time, I pick keep GNOME, but it asks every time I log in
<eko_hermiyanto> but why at this current time it only able to browse those computers, but when I look in the drive c or d of those computers, my nautilus could not display the content
<eko_hermiyanto> in addition, I have administrator account in my network
<Sescevok> Stix: well i guess i will have to play now too ;)
<Kuropon_> Compiz is totaly screwy with ATI
<silent_> Kuropon_: WRONG
<Kuropon_> silent_,  ><
<arash> silent_: RIGHT (for me)
<Nata_Buch> 1111
<silent_> arash: don't make me send you a screenshot of my massive widescreen compiz cube on my Radeon card
<Kuropon_> silent_, people tell me to get Nvidia
<Stix> Sescevok, be carefull... following what some people recommend can lead you into my situation... there are some bugs that make this switch rather tricky
<nickrud> fglrx is screwy with suspend, hence compiz is screwing with ati and work
<Kuropon_> silent_, wanna play with my settings and get my ATI card to work properly with compiz =p
<arash> compiz works fine with the open drivers included with Ubuntu, but worse with the closed drivers
<kitofhawaii> silent_: depending on the nvidia you have, 3d can definitely be a pain. consider yourself fortunate :)
<silent_> Kuropon_: yea, get nvidia, they have better hardware anyway.. the better linux support goes without saying
<Kuropon_> silent_, I blame AMD
<silent_> Kuropon_: YES
<pwnt-> hey
 * Kuropon_ facepalms
<Sescevok> Stix: i will research first
<silent_> AMD was the best thing to happen to ati
<Stix> yea, compiz donesn't like ati
<arash> eko_hermiyanto , are you having trobling mounting your drives?
<silent_> now both of the underdogs are together at last
<Stix> on contrary beryl loved ati
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: nvidia or the penguin gets it :)
<davubuntu> nickrud: thanks for that. I am back up and running.
<silent_> its like nvidia and intel are sitting at the cool table... and AMD and ati are sitting at ... the other table
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, tell that to my wallet -.-
<davubuntu> nickrud: so can you tell me how I can install the proprietary driver so it actually works?
<nickrud> davubuntu, that still doesn't fix your attempt to install that driver, which one was it?
<silent_> Kuropon_: get a lower-level 7-series card... not expensive and will render compiz stuff
<xnati0n> why are all of my coloured bars(at the top of programs) massive?
<evanotten> hi everyone
<Stix> hehe it's all nice about "get different card" suggestions, except one thing... what about those with laptops ? LOL
<davubuntu> nickrud: it's an ati
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, mid $100's is out of the question.. and I dont want anything lower.. I do video editing
<arash> xnati0n : system - preferances -appearance
<Sescevok> Stix: there must be a way to do this
<nickrud> davubuntu, and how did you try to install them?
<kitofhawaii> silent_: naw...ati's been around longer. nvidia recognized the fatal flaw in ati's and everyone else's designs (re driver rollouts) and designed their chip around easier upgrades and code reuse. it's just a philosophy thing that ati never understood
<xnati0n> arash; they are still masivve
<xnati0n> massive*
<Sescevok> Stix: i hav an ati...and beryl works so well. and compiz fusion just adds plugins same engine behind it it seems...and can only do a few more things...stick with beryl
<davubuntu> nickrud: I went to System > Administration > Restricted driver management
<evanotten> ** I am a noob and really in need of help, I don't mean to burden some of you veterans but I could really use some assistance.  Anyone willing to help me would be greatly appreciated
<nickrud> davubuntu, oh, expetive.
<arash> !question | evanotten
<ubotu> evanotten: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Stix> Sescevok, there is... I am close, just not there yet...  need to reconfigure my driver and then change xconf.. .there are couple of bugs from the looks of things and some "tricks" are needed to get around them
<Kuropon_> ubotu, just contredicted urself?
<davubuntu> nickrud: does that mean there is a problem?
<evanotten> i just went through the installation of the cd trying to dual boot from xp and i get the error loading operator message when i try to boot xp without a disk
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: well you can definitely get ati to work...it's just more difficult than others. http://cchtml.com is ati's public "unofficial official" wiki, and it has excellent information
<Sescevok> Stix: does compiz-fusion still have a config manager like beryl?
<evanotten> i am not sure where to start resolving this issue after looking things up the answer doesnt seem clear beyond reformatting
<Stix> Sescevok, yes, it should
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: http://wiki.cchtml.com sorry
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, haha your looking at a new Linux user =p.. no way Im getting it to work on my own
<nickrud> davubuntu, I have an ati, and don't touch those drivers. I would do:  sudo aptitude purge xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted modules && sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules . That should get you back to a clean install
<LimCore> pierce: I tried firestarter, it crashed
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: well then $100 might be worth the time it takes you to get good enough to set up the ati to your liking lol :)
<arash> evanotten , so you started with a XP on your computer and then installed Ubuntu?
<silent_> less than 100
<Sescevok> Stix: well my setup is rock solid at the moment so i am going to leave as is. In the future im sure i will go to compiz-fusion but good luck! and i hope you get it starightened out. Seriously i woul ask #compiz-fusion i have been in that channel they are helpful
<evanotten> yes
<silent_> find an old radeon or an fx card
<silent_> on ebay
<arash> evanotten : when you turn on your computer, does it ask which one you want to boot?
<silent_> they'll render compiz
<evanotten> i later tried to re-run the install and it partitioned once again i feel stupid right now
<evanotten> :(
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, lol charity funds for Kuropon's christmas nvidia card is now open
<evanotten> no it does not ask
<Travis_> I am using an LVM and i really messed something up and now it doesn't show my LV
<silent_> anyone want to help me get evdev working for my G5 mouse?
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: what type of video work do you do anyway?
<arash> evanotten : hmm, might it be your formated over the whole WinXP system? how many partitions do you have now? you should have at least 1 NTFS 1 ext3 (most likely)
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, typesetting
<Tyraen> Grr...
<Stix> Sescevok, thanks I'll go bug them.. and you are absolutely right about staying with a working setup, no reason to break your stuff and by the time you feel like trying something new all bugs will be resolved
<evanotten> i was capable of viewing files from the partitioned windows drive without any problems however
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, I wanna get into encoding and all.. and I do a lot of streaming @@
<evanotten> three i think
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: that's mostly 2d then...not 3d...?
<Tyraen> I changed the grub resolution settings and everything, but I'm still having a problems with my monitor blinking!
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, hmm?
 * Tyraen shakes his meaty fist.
 * nickrud ducks
<Aridhol> since updating to 7.10 I have been having a semi-daily complete system freeze and I'm not sure why. Is there a way to log the last activity or any kind of reason for the crash? like tail -f /var/log/"whateverlog"?
<arash> evanotten : hmm, are you sure your WinXP still exists on your computer?
<evanotten> i really appreciate you guys taking the time to help me
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, ohh umm lol.. it requires intensive video usage..
<evanotten> not sure other than i can view files by going to the computer section
<arash> like that you didn't overwrite it
<evanotten> i can see all my pics if i click on that partitioned drive
<davubuntu> nickrud: thanks for that. I am now rebooting
<Bonster> how u set permission to a folder?
<Aridhol> chown
<xnati0n> chmod
<Kuropon_> someone had mentioned Compiz had a channel on this serevr?
<xnati0n> my bad
<arash> evanotten : so the windows folder is till around right?
<Bonster> example?
<evanotten> yeah
<arash> !chown |bonster
<ubotu> bonster: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nickrud> Kuropon_, #compiz-fusion
<Kuropon_> nickrud, ty
<davubuntu> nickrud: So do you know of a way to just add another resolution. This machine has a massive widescren and the top res is 1280 X 1024
<arash> bobster, ops, sorry
<arash> boster chmod
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: intensive video usage, but there's still a cap on how much acceleration you require :)
<evanotten> i dont think all is lost considering i can click on that volume and explore all files within it
<Bonster> wth
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii,  meh.. SC2 is coming out =D
<Bonster> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, good enough? ^^
<nickrud> davubuntu, could you put the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org ? That's the best place to see what's going on with resolutions
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: *shrug* i don't play video games :)
<Jay-Oh-En> what's the best desktop environment?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, btw will my copy transfer from one user to an other if I log?
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: matter of opinion
<arash> evanotten, I think the problem lies around here, but I can't say more precisely
<arash> !grub | evanotten
<ubotu> evanotten: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: what's the fastest then?
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: probably fluxbox
<Jay-Oh-En> whats that?
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: it shouldn't, as long as the bookmark file is under your home folder and not the other :)
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: its a desktop....very light
<evanotten> i have heard of grub however i am not sure what to do let me check out that link brb
<Javid> is the version of azureus in the repos still bugged?
<Tyraen> I have searched all over and I can't seem to find any solutions as to why my LCD screen blinks on and off constantly.
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: xfce is pretty light as well
<evanotten> thank you
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, wait what?
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: but will it have everything i want it to offer while it looking good
<kitofhawaii> kuropon, you're talking about the places file.. ".gtk-bookmarks" correct?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, can I access my bookmarks from this user to an other without switching user?
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: xfce will
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii,  /eyeballs
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: fluxbox is pretty minimal....but cool
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii,  yes
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: uhm...well you can add whatever you want to both. i don't know about being able to use one in the other, without creating a link
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, ok ok lets start over
<nickrud> So that's where they come from, always wondered. Should be under .gnome, that's one thing kde's pretty good with
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, Im switching user to access its bookmarks and then cmin back here and adding them.. then editing them
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: what kind of hardware do you have?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, my question was... is a copy paste going to work
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, while I switch users
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: why not just gksu it?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, HA .... what's that ^^
<Jay-Oh-En> well im using kubuntu right now and i like it but i would like to make it look nicer then it already is to me with it NOT being slow Sescevok
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: just type gksu and hit enter...it's pretty self explanatory
<Kuropon_> put a background on it =p
<arash> Kurpon_ ever considered one account per iser :)
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: again... whats your hardware
<Kuropon_> arash yessum.. but the different account are friends who have been ssh's onto me and helped me through many many rough nights
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲  you use firefox?
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: how can i show you with a list of everything
<Kuropon_> kahrytan,  yes
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲  then bookmarks are in .mozilla under home folder
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: well....whats the processor and ram?
<xiaofeng> excuse me but i have a question; i want to burn an iso format file into a blank DVD disc, so i can't tell the diffrence between /dev/hdd and /dev/dvd
<Kuropon_> kahrytan, not those bookmarks
<Jay-Oh-En> amd 64 +3000
<Jay-Oh-En> and 1gig of ram
<kitofhawaii> kahrytan: kuropon's fixing the places shortcut
<davubuntu> nickrud: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/47926/
<xiaofeng> can someone tell me the difference?
<Kuropon_> aye
<kitofhawaii> kahrytan: not the bookmarks in firefox...places goes to the wrong user right now
<LimCore> xiaofeng:   open k3b application and select option   Burn DVD Image
<arash> jay-oh-en , that Kubuntu question is not Ubuntu-general afaik,it's more KDE-like, have you asked in #kubuntu ? you want more effects, right?
<nickrud> davubuntu, looking
<astro76> xiaofeng, /dev/dvd is a symbolic link to your actual device, type ls -l /dev/dvd
<kahrytan> then wouldnt gconf-editor be good place to look?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, so I have gksu open
<davubuntu> nickrud: thanks
<tanlaan> Hi everyone I'm having problems with my computer MBR. First I had XP on an 80gb part. and an extra 20gb part. Then I installed linux, then overwrote that with a beta version of longhorn. this in essence deleted grub and put its own bootloader, well I got a working copy of vista and installed it over the longhorn beta. This created its own bootloader that when booting to the older version of windows software would go to the longhorn boo
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, run the ..gtk-bookmarks
<Kuropon_>  in there
<Jay-Oh-En> arash: yes I'm in kubuntu right now sorry i brought up a non related topic :[
<xiaofeng> oh yea, thank you for your help!
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, and what do I put as user?
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: amd 64 +3000 and 1 gig of ram
<nickrud> davubuntu, ok, I see the problem. You are getting vesa driver, not the ati driver. do   grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , tell me if you see either ati or vesa on one of the lines
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: i'd just run gedit, and then navigate from file -> open to where you need to open it.  use either root or the other user for user
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: shouldnt be too slow ...... is it really slow?
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: run top and see what is eating resources
<arash> Jay-Oh-En: eh, no problem :D , but remeber if you have questions that are Ubuntu-general (such as file permissions etc.), you are very welcome to Ubuntu channel since it is more active
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: not really only when i open firefox
<Jay-Oh-En> arash: alrighty
<davubuntu> nickrud: vesa
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: well firefox is coded differently than the rest of KDE ..... which is why GTK is popular ove QT
<m1r0> morning
<bguito> is there any channel that helps people with coding problems? im new to this network. I could use some help
<Flannel> bguito: which language?
<davubuntu> nickrud: so do I need to edit xorg.conf to put ati there instead or something
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, [eden@eden-d Videos]$ gksu
<Kuropon_> cannot open display:
<Kuropon_> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<Kuropon_> No protocol specified
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: ill try gtk
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: use konqueror if using KDE.....konqueror is cool
<Kuropon_> err sry
<nickrud> davubuntu, ok, then    cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf && cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.before.nickrud.mucked.about && sudo nano xorg.conf    then find the driver vesa line and change to ati
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: but a bunch of my pages show up different
<Tyraen> nickrud: Would my drivers have anything to do with my monitor blinking on and off?  I'm trying to figure out if it is that or a display frequency problem or something completely different.
<nickrud> davubuntu, you can just copy and paste that command sequence
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: nothing came up? just do "gksu gedit" then
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: really? what version on ubuntu?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, hmm
<zipf> hi all, anyone willing to help me out with a dual monitor problem i'm having?
<nickrud> Tyraen, I've been thinking (not very effectively) about your problem, and I'd guess first you're just pushing your upper freqs, but that's a really feeble guess
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: how do i find out what version you mean like gutsy gibbon?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, ok its open.. where am I browsing to @@
<Flannel> Jay-Oh-En: lsb_release -a
<evanotten> i seem to be ok to whomever was helping me, i think at this point with the second install i have partitioned twice, is there a safe method to get rid of the second partition that i did by accident?
<Sescevok> Jay-Oh-En: right
<Tyraen> nickrud: Heck, I'd be more than happy for -any- suggestions, regardless of however feeble they might or might not be. ;) :p
<arash> evanotten . like merging them?
<evanotten> sure
<Tyraen> nickrud: Also, I have read some nasty things about KVM switches (which I am using) and some rather bad effects to Ubuntu.
<evanotten> i am not sure if they can be consolidated because they contain the same files
<evanotten> however it is consuming more hard drive space than needed
<nickrud> Tyraen, well, I guess I'd take the kvm switch out and see what happened.
<julianM> hi.  im wonder if someone knows a command to seeking to a position in a file? im writing something in lisp, and the error is in the form of "error at file position = 4813"
<sadmin1> hi all
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: /home/<anotheruser>/.gtk-bookmarks
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, I typed .gtk-bookmarks into search bar. nothing came up
<Jay-Oh-En> Sescevok: 7.10
<evanotten> when i could have a larger single partition
<Tyraen> nickrud: I'll give that a whack right now.
<arash> evanotten, just to be sure, you have to ext3 partitions you want to one, one of them contains a failed Ubuntu installtion and other one contains your current working one?
<sadmin1> my bacula clients can not connect to storage on diff machine
<sadmin1> why
<sadmin1> what i have to check
<sadmin1> for that
<evanotten> two of them
<evanotten> the first one failed
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: Eden is your username?
<nickrud> Tyraen, and please, that wasn't supposed to sound quite so abrupt ;)
<evanotten> the second time i installed it now works fine
<davubuntu> nickrud: I can't cut and paste because I am chatting with you from a different machine. And... there were some problems with the command too. You can't cd to a file. :)
<evanotten> and offers a menu to boot whichever windows or ubuntu
<davubuntu> nickrud: should I reboot now?
<mynyml> what app can i use to burn an iso image?
<evanotten> so everything works fine now
<jude> can anyone help me with this : whenever i play any videos, in fullscreen mode the video does not come clear(it does not refresh correctly)
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, mmhmm
<LimCore> mynyml:   k3b
<nickrud> davubuntu, lol, you are so right. But you see the intent, anyway ;)
<silent_> jude: I advise VLC, stat
<evanotten> just want to clean up my mistake i made earlier if possible
<Juan_Ace> mynyml: k3b
<jude> I'll try, thks
<arash> evanotten : Yes, it's easy if you got the live CD (can be old)
<nickrud> davubuntu, no, just log out, hit ctl-alt-backspace for luck (that's how you restart X) and log back in
<mynyml> LimCore: its gonna download a ton of kde libs .. isnt there a gnome app that'll do the job?
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: close what you have open...go to terminal, type "cd ~" then type "gedit .gtk-bookmarks" and then put this in there http://pastebin.com/mfa2db2d
<davubuntu> nickrud: yes I have played with xorg on other machines. But I don't like it too much. :)
<LimCore> mynyml: dunno.  but kde rocks
<silent_> I haven't built up enough curiosity to try kde... I'm a gnomefreak
<evanotten> i guess for now i can leave things the way they are, i am thinking about going full on ubuntu and reformatting so i can rid myself of windows i have considered it for a long time now
<nickrud> davubuntu, heck when I started we had to write them from scratch, no dpkg-reconfigure for us ;p
<Sescevok> mynyml: what are you looking to do?
<mynyml> LimCore: hmm. i burnt the iso and was gonna try kubunto for gutsy ... i tried the live cd now i'm not so sure
<Jordan_U> silent_, KDE 4 will make you curious enough ;)
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: minus the 1, 2, 3, 4 :)
<arash> evanotten : OK, still wanna know how to merge the partitions?
<mynyml> Sescevok: i wanna burn xubuntu gutsy
<evanotten> yeah
<evanotten> please
<julianM> hi.  im wonder if someone knows a command to seeking to a position in a file? im writing something in lisp, and the error is in the form of "error at file position = 4813"
<Sescevok> mynyml: use gnomebaker
<nickrud> Jordan_U, have you tried the ones in the backports? is it worth trying?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, what 1234? lol
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: i was just being silly :)
<Jordan_U> nickrud, No, and I have no idea
<davubuntu> nickrud: I have edited them manually several times. I kinda know what's what... messed around with trackpads and stuff a bit too. But Gutsy is making it too easy and I can't remember what to do. :)
<Tyraen> nickrud: Alright.  I was really hoping that was the problem. :/
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, ok easy question ... the .gtk-bookmarks from cd ~
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii,  whoes is it
<kitofhawaii> yes...
<riaal> anyone know of a "Hello World" tutorial for Cmake?
<davubuntu> nickrud: Okay I am getting this message: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<mynyml> Sescevok: ahh... sounds good. its description didnt mention iso burning so i wasnt sure
<kitofhawaii> what does your prompt say?
<mynyml> Sescevok: thanks
<Sescevok> mynyml: it never used to .... it does now
<nickrud> davubuntu, what does    lspci | grep -i vga   say?
<arash> evanotten: boot from the LIVE CD, so you have a Live CD session, go to system - administration - GNOME partition Editor, purge/remove the failed partition, then extend/resize the other partition so it covers the area that recently was covered by not working partition
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: what does your prompt say? whatever the beginning part is (i.e. Eden) that's the user that you are in
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii,  /giggle
<Tyraen> nickrud: It doesn't appear to make any difference.  Would I change frequency through the grub menu.lst or somewhere else?
<Kuropon_> kito I fixed it =p
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, fixed it ^^
<arash> evanotten : no need to touch the terminal :)
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: lol it's all fixed?
<evanotten> cool i can do that
<davubuntu> nickrud: Well before I do that it is asking me to configure the display myself and is giving me the options configure, shutdown or continue??? What do you want me to do?
<nickrud> davubuntu, tell it to configure, it should go back to the vesa mode.
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, yes.. the gedit .gtk-bookmarks didnt work earlyer proly because I was in a sub dir
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, vs being ~
<evanotten> thanks a million man i was concerned with making the change, a little paranoid to make a problem but you have helped me a lot so thanks again man
<nickrud> Tyraen, you would make the change in xorg.conf , but you would need to find the exact freqs for your monitor first
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, saw the typos in it and swtched everything to eden.. all better now ^^
<tanlaan> I need help editing my partition table from the ubuntu live cd
<arash> tanlaan, so, whats the problem (more precisely)?
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: good :) glad it worked :)
<evanotten> one last thing... is there a similar place to device manager on ubuntu i am trying to hunt down some graphics card drivers, however i dont remember what card i have in my vaio or where to find supporting drivers to get all the eye candy
<Kuropon_> ya partitioning with Ubuntu is very sketchy.. you'll need to do some math unless u want it to eat ur entire drive
<jude> silent_, does not help.I just installed vlc
<whyameye> evanotten: at the terminal I use lspci. There might be something more user-friendly though.
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, perhaps you can assist with something else now =D
<Tyraen> nickrud: Got that already.  60mhz. horiz (or vertical...I forget which, exactly the higher number is for, but you get the idea).
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii,  /shakes your hand
<tanlaan> arash: I used fdisk /mbr from a bootable floppy to get rid a bloated boot menu that was installed with vista *which I replaced with ubuntu*. So I had grub which led to a vista bootmenu which led to a longhorn bootmenu *from a beta* that led to XP
<arash> evanotten: Im not allowed to mention this (Ubuntu policy, the program can crash badly), but since you got recent isntalltion, try out ENVY (IF NOTHING ELSE WORKS),, it can save you days spend of times finding the problem
<tanlaan> arash: but when I used that, it got rid of grub and made the vista boot menu un useable
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: i suppose...depends on what it is :)
<davubuntu> nickrud: it says "03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technoologies Inc RZV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]"
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii,  lol
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, ok so I have mplayer installed... mplayer is the best player to use right?
<tanlaan> arash: so I'm hoping that if I remove all partitions other than the windows xp partition, I should be able to use fdisk to repair the mbr correctly
<evanotten> envy?  ok i will have to google that
<Tyraen> nickrud: And the xorg.conf would affect the standard prompt?
<Ademan> gah, anyone know the name of that nifty disk usage analyzer? Gtk+ based, it had some funny name too
<nickrud> Tyraen, you mean a console, one of the ctl-alt-fx places? no
<Kuropon_> can everyone agree that mplayer is the best Linux based media player?
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: that's personal opinion. i have no personal preference :)
<nickrud> Tyraen, and if it's doing it there, I have no clue
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, tell me =D
<nickrud> davubuntu, a sec
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii,  what is your personal pref
<Ademan> Kuropon_: nope
<arash> evanotten : have it as resource if guides are a headache, 'a last resort', but it's great, also be awaer of if you use 7.10, check system-administration - restricted drivers administration
<Tyraen> nickrud: Yeah.  I'm running the server edition (LAMP server) and I don't know enough about fixing misc troubleshooting problems. :|
<ere4si> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Kuropon_> Ademan,  then what is =D
<Ademan> Kuropon_: i use it the most, but even Totem is pretty good these days, and VLC is a fan favorite
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: depends what you're doing...other people in here will give a better answer, since i offload everything to my mp3 player anyway.
<Kuropon_> Ademan,  ya my vlc decided to spit at me and wont even load anymore
<evanotten> i have 7.10 so i will check that out
<Kuropon_> vlc cant render soft sub either
<Kuropon_> Ademan,  and totem is giving me head echs
<astro76> Kuropon_, try removing the config directory to fix vlc, rm -rf ~/.vlc
<astro76> Kuropon_, dunno what soft subs are but it reads subtitle files
<Ademan> astro76: that's what a soft sub is
<Kuropon_> astro76,  no.. it can't render them worth crap =/ pardon my french
<Ademan> "software subtitle" as opposed to the subtitle being baked into the video file
<evanotten> ha ha stoked man i got it all worked out.. i will have to work on consolidating that extra partition... couldnt be happier
<evanotten> not as recommendation but as preference do you like kde or compfiz fusion?
<astro76> apples and oragnes, evanotten
<xLE> where do "wget" files get saved?
<Kuropon_> bananas are better...
<astro76> xLE, current directory
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲ I think VLC is the best media player for videos.
<silent_> jude: that is odd indeed, does your graphics processor blow?
<xLE> what if im not in any directory.. just x@diablo:~$
<Kuropon_> kahrytan, it doesn't support soft sub which is a big issue
<astro76> xLE, you are in your home directory, ~/
<arash> evanotten : I like KDE, but my Kubuntu 7.10 CD didnt work, so I got Ubunt -.- . , be aware that you do not nede to install Kubuntu to try our KDE session on Ubuntu, it's easy to install and try!
<kitofhawaii> Kuropon_: try a few then.  there's a lot out there
<xLE> o there
<arash> evanotten: count with a headache if you go for KDE+compiz though
<jude> silent_, it does not
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲  try askingfor it?
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, well Im having issues with mplayer and totem is spitting at me
<nickrud> davubuntu, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/87244 , the standard free driver (ati) doesn't work with your card.
<nickrud> davubuntu, another sec :)
<jude> i got this problem just last week
<evanotten> so i should search for kde session? not sure i follow
<Ademan> does grub play nice with xfs /boot partitions these days?
<evanotten> to spare the pain i should stay away from compiz right now though with 7.10
<evanotten> ?
<Kuropon_> kahrytan, ?
<astro76> evanotten, they are saying you can install kde from regular ubuntu (gnome) by installing kubuntu-desktop package
<xLE> how do i change my directory to "downloads" which is a file on the desktop
<evanotten> ok
<astro76> xLE, cd ~/Desktop/downloads
<riffic> cd ~/Desktop/Downloads
<Kuropon_> xLE, using Firefox?
<riffic> double click on downloads
<ceeKay> i am curious, does anyone know why Tremulous is in multiverse? it is GPL... doesn't that mean it should be in universe?
<quicksilver_> Hi everybody, I have a quick question... Im transferring ~400 GB of data from a Windows computer to my new Ubuntu machine (yep, I made the switch)..... I have the drive connected via network, but Im worried about files being corrupted during the transfer.... Is it safer to send the files via netowrk, or to put the drive into a USB2 external enclosure, and send them that way?
<arash> evanotten: yea, as astro said, and I can say from own experience that running compiz on KDE is more troublesome than compiz on GNOME
<MasterShrek> quicksilver_, you shuld be ok to do it over the network
<silent_> jude: Are you using the proper drivers?
<silent_> jude: check your cpu usage when in full screen
<Kuropon_> quicksilver_, just make sure you arent sending windows OS folders over =p
<quicksilver_> Ok. :) Thanks! I have it all set up, I was just wondering if it was the right move.
<MasterShrek> quicksilver_, do it from a terminal and you can monitor if there are any errors
<ceeKay> quicksilver_: you could use something like WinSCP which would at least be a little better than the windows filesharing utility
<quicksilver_> WinSCP... Good idea. :)
<ceeKay> cuz with the windows file copy.. one file fails and you are hosed because it copies in a very weird order
<jude> silent_, my drivers are correct, in fullscreen mode the CPU usage is 100%
<astro76> quicksilver_, just install openssh-server in ubuntu and winscp will just work
<quicksilver_> Yeah, I was thinking that. :)
<quicksilver_> Great idea! Thanks everybody!
<astro76> quicksilver_, mind you it will be slower with the encryption
<silent_> jude: there ya are
<ceeKay> but it beats setting up an ftp/samba server
<quicksilver_> Im ok with that. I have time, but I dont have any leniency to data-loss.
<nickrud> davubuntu, from what I see, the restricted driver should work, but as I say, I hate ati. I have one in my laptop. You could try the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver as well, but it's still not too good from what I read
<silent_> jude: what processor, by chance?
<jude> silent_, bu why does it go to full?? Only in the fullscreen mode
<jude> AMD Athlon 64 bit 2800+
<davubuntu> nickrud: Okay. I'll be back in a minute if you can help me with that.
<julianM> hi.  im wonder if someone knows a command to seeking to a position in a file? im writing something in lisp, and the error is in the form of "error at file position = 4813"
<davubuntu> nickrud: either way thanks for your help
<jubilee>  What do I have to do in order to get MP3s and other common audio file types with Rythmbox???
<nickrud> davubuntu, it's close to bedtime here, so a few minutes more
<jubilee> to play*
 * Kuropon_ yawns
<astro76> ceeKay, might have something to do with tremulous-data, it's in non-free in debian, everything else is in contrib though
<ceeKay> astro76: interesting... thanks... this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329974 was the only result google seemed to yield and it was unanswered
<astro76> jubilee, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<silent_> jude: Because it requires more!!! but seriously there could be a resource drain... some sort of loop somewhere, check which process is using the cpu
<jude> silent_, ok
<ceeKay> astro76: weird... the code appears to be gpl, the media appears to be creative commons... does that count as "non-free" according to debian? http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/non-free/t/tremulous-data/tremulous-data_1.1.0-2/tremulous-data.copyright
<astro76> ceeKay, according to FSF it's free, copyleft, but not GPL compatible... http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#DocumentationLicenses
<astro76> ceeKay, I'm not sure what the criteria for universe is
<ceeKay> odd
<astro76> ceeKay, but as I said, non-free in debian
<jude> silent_, i don't see anything that takes a lot, actually if i add them it comes to 20% in fullscreen mode
<ceeKay> thx for the info... i'll go bug someone in #debian and see what they think :)
<silent_> jude: not possible if it's hitting 100% ... nothing is greater than the sum of it's parts
<silent_> brb, restarting X cause I'm cool like that
<jtaby> Hey, Sorry for being vague, but this is the 1millionth time i do this, and I somehow screw up each time. So:
<jtaby> I'm looking for the ultimate walkthrough to help me setup my ubuntu computer to run as a server
<MasterShrek> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jtaby> I want to run openssh, svn, websvn,
<Flannel> jtaby: what sort of server?
<MasterShrek> ubuntuguide.org
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, well enough linux head each for me tonight ^^ chow ty for ur help
<jtaby> vnc
<Flannel> jtaby: help.ubuntu.com
 * Kuropon_ waves at the room
<ere4si> !lamp
<Flannel> jtaby: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jtaby> Flannel, thanks
<Sescevok> is there an off tpoic site?
<Andrew``> when i try to compile eathena, i get an error saying: MySQL headers... Error: MySQL headers not found.
<Andrew``> but i did sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ere4si> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Andrew``> and mysql works fine, but one eathena cant find the mysql headers. i dont know what to do
<jtaby> can I use the text-based installer to install the full gui version of ubuntu 7.10 ?
<astro76> jtaby, yes
<samdouglas> jtaby: Yeah, should be able to if you get the alternate install disk
<jtaby> with all the apps, right?
<samdouglas> yes
<jude> silent_: i'm sure about it. it adds to 20%
<jtaby> right now i am downloading the alternative server installer for 7.10
<jtaby> ok, thanks
<imyousuf> Hi! if I have "* * * * * /home/imyousuf/projects/shell-script-tests/checkMem 900000 imyousuf intellij >> /home/imyousuf/projects/shell-script-tests/logs/intellij-mem-check-`date +%m-%d-%Y_%H_%M_%S`.log" in my crontab which I edited using sudo crontab -e can someone please tell me what will happen? I intend to run the command every minute
<Andrew``> what are mysql headers?
<astro76> jtaby, no you want the alternate cd, not the server cd
<astro76> !alternate | jtaby
<ceeKay> astro76: i found an answer... debian considers creative commons to be "Free" ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Commons_licenses#Debian :)
<maame> hi all
<samdouglas> jtaby: ah, the server one won't have the full desktop packages on it
<jtaby> astro76, but i can  get the alternate cd for the server edition
<ceeKay> check that NOT to be free
<maame> i want to lock my screen when a usb device is inserted
<jtaby> samdouglas, well, i guess i really only need the gui
<ubotu> jtaby: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<astro76> jtaby, there is a server cd, and an alternate desktop cd, and the livecd, those are the options
<jtaby> ah w/e, i'll just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if it's not
<Sescevok> Andrew``: dev files
<maame> is there a way to achieve this ?
<Andrew``> Sescevok: do i get them by install mysql
<ere4si> jtaby: do your install then set the repos to gutsy and update then upgrade
<Sescevok> Andrew``: prob not
<imyousuf> If I have "* * * * * /home/imyousuf/projects/shell-script-tests/checkMem 900000 imyousuf intellij >> /home/imyousuf/projects/shell-script-tests/logs/intellij-mem-check-`date +%m-%d-%Y_%H_%M_%S`.log" in my crontab which I edited using sudo crontab -e can someone please tell me what will happen? I intend to run the command every minute
<linxuz3r> sup guys
<zloog> How can I download the source files for packages I have installed from synaptic?
<Andrew``> Sescevok: do you know what PCRE headers are?
<linxuz3r> zloog, you check the developers website
<Sescevok> Andrew``: no
<zloog> Oh
<zloog> Thanks
<ere4si> zloog: there is an option in the synaptic package manager for that
<maame> zloog, apt-get source <packages_name> will give you the
<linxuz3r> unless the repository has the source files
<Andrew``> Sescevok: thank you
<zloog> even better
<linxuz3r> oh that
<linxuz3r> lol
<linxuz3r> cool
<maame> source files, but add deb-src to ur repo
<linxuz3r> thanks for the tip maame
<zloog> hey neat
<zloog> its working.
<linxuz3r> cool
<maame> cool
<maame> i want to lock my screen when a usb device is inserted , could some one help me in this
<imyousuf> If I have "* * * * * /home/imyousuf/projects/shell-script-tests/checkMem 900000 imyousuf intellij >> /home/imyousuf/projects/shell-script-tests/logs/intellij-mem-check-`date +%m-%d-%Y_%H_%M_%S`.log" in my crontab which I edited using sudo crontab -e can someone please tell me what will happen? I intend to run the command every minute
<torrento> hi
<rene> server irc.freenode.net
<xLE> how would i compile using cvs.. seeing as it has no ./configure..etc
<linxuz3r> how do i totally turn off compiz-fusion?
<linxuz3r> so all you all are preparing for finals?
<jtaby> i am
<linxuz3r> no body seems to be talking
<linxuz3r> what subject?
<flake> is there a way to set up the soundcard to mix audio so I can avoid those  /dev/dsp: Device busy or resource..   ?
<jtaby> probably and statistics for engineers, data structures, and general chemistry
<Tyraen> nickrud: You still around?
<linxuz3r> jtaby, what is your major?
<jtaby> computer and information science
<jtaby> you?
<xLE> how would i compile using cvs(an example).. seeing as it has no ./configure..etc
<linxuz3r> im still deciding on EE CE or CS
<MasterShrek> CE here
<samdouglas> xLE: there is normally a script such as autogen.sh or something
<samdouglas> xLE: or run autoreconf in the source directory should do it for a lot of software that just uses a recent version of the GNU Build System
<torrento> [offtopic] does anyone here use DCTorrent.com?
<linxuz3r> jtaby, do they teach linux packaging systems at your university?
<jtaby> umm, dunno to be honest
<jtaby> don't think so
<imyousuf> If I have "* * * * * /home/imyousuf/projects/shell-script-tests/checkMem 900000 imyousuf intellij >> /home/imyousuf/projects/shell-script-tests/logs/intellij-mem-check-`date +%m-%d-%Y_%H_%M_%S`.log" in my crontab which I edited using sudo crontab -e can someone please tell me what will happen? I intend to run the command every minute
<linxuz3r> jtaby, are you gonna be a software developer or database analysist when you finish?
<jtaby> linxuz3r, are you just going into uni?
<linxuz3r> yes
<jtaby> do you understand the difference between EE SE and CS?
<linxuz3r> yep
<jtaby> s/EE/CE
<linxuz3r> s/SE/CE
<jtaby> ok, i'm actually a software engineer (i don't say that because it confuses people)
<jtaby> SE != CE
<linxuz3r> yes
<jtaby> SE and CS are related
<linxuz3r> a lot
<jtaby> think of software engineering as project management
<jtaby> diagrams, planning, decisions
<jtaby> CS is more programming
<jtaby> CE is mostly electrical engineering
<torrento> which specializations you are taking?
<jtaby> in fact, they call CE ECE in my uni because it only takes like 4 classes after you get your CE degree to get an EE degree
<linxuz3r> jtaby, yes which elective
<torrento> CE is more with hardware stuff
<jtaby> i haven't chosen a specialization yet
<MasterShrek> thats about how it is at mine too jtaby
<linxuz3r> in my uni it takes more
<linxuz3r> CE is programming oriented hardware
<MasterShrek> maybe 6 classes or something, but its not much to double major at all
<linxuz3r> jtaby, are you in mit?
<B347> hali
<torrento> hmm but CS degree pays you more
<B347> oh sorry
<B347> wrong channel:D
<B347> bye
<MasterShrek> torrento, more than what?
<jtaby> torrento, not at all
<linxuz3r> i wanted EE and minor in materials but things fell apart
<generalsnus> im having a hard time trying to encode mpeg 2 videos into wma/xvid on my x64 WinXP.. is there any better in ubuntu x64?
<torrento> than EE
<jtaby> oh, yeah
<jtaby> software engineers make more money than computer scientists
<linxuz3r> EE pays alot more i think
<MasterShrek> i highly doubt that torrento
<Kuropon_> I have a program I use in windows to do some college online work. and I wanna use it on my Linux distro ( Ubuntu) using WINE. in terminal I type # wine [pathfile .exe] and it installs. after going through installation, I try to run the application and it doesn't load
<torrento> in the sense the job opportunities are numerous
<Kuropon_> WINE channel is not responding ; ;
<torrento> not expense wise
<linxuz3r> Kuropon_, what is the program?
<Kuropon_> Embanet
<MasterShrek> whats it do?
<ere4si> generalsnus: mpeg2 is always going to grief if you try to edit or compress it - sound out of sync?
<Kuropon_> linxuz3r, Embanet
<linxuz3r> Kuropon_,  you can check the wine homepage to see if that app is supported
<Kuropon_> linxuz3r, ohh it actualy has to be supported? ...
<linxuz3r> well yes to get it installed and running
<Kuropon_> linxuz3r, well it installed fine I guess.. but its just not running
<linxuz3r> usually the terminal shows some messages why the program is not running
<linxuz3r> what happens when you do wine path/program.exe?
<generalsnus> ere4si: i cant encode it at all.. i get a error that a codec is missing.. so what i need is a mpeg 2 codec that is written for x64
<jude> has anyone installed the amarpk web frontend gui
<MasterShrek> !codecs
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu
<MasterShrek> generalsnus, check those links, once ubotu spits them out
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jude> what is a web-accessable directory
<MasterShrek> jude, im assuming they want your directory for your apache server's files
<MasterShrek> i think its /var/www/htdocs, or /var/htdoc or /var/www  or something
<MasterShrek> you need apache installed also im assuming
<jude> MasterShrek, amarok web gui needs to be copied there
<ere4si> generalsnus: there is a prog - virtualdub mpeg2
<MasterShrek> ive never used amarok web gui, but if its asking you for a "web-accessable directory" id assume its your apache directory
 * MasterShrek is out, nite every1
<crweb> I just built Qt for x64 on my machine. However none of my apps can find the libs.  Where am i suppose to add search paths to x64 libs?
<crweb> i have even copied them to /usr/lib/lib64 and still cannot find them
<jtaby> have any of you guys gone through a subversion setup tutorial?
<jtaby> what's the DNS server option with the server install?
<_SpAz> i just purchased the eeepc and was thinking about installing a flavor of ubuntu on it.  but is the acpi fully supported yet?
<ping> what other programs should i have to install to read music its a wma file
<Tyraen> Does anyone here know anything about changing the screen resolution for the framebuffer / through GRUB?
<chuy_max> Hi, I have an ati radeon x700, and installed fglrx, glxinfo|grep Direct tells me I'm using direct rendering, but when I go to System -> Appearance -> Visual Effects, and enable visual effects, I get "The composite extension is not enabled", (Im using gutsy), anyone knows how to fix this?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install ubuntu desktop?
<Le^stat> use the live cd?
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<jude> what are memory leaks??
<Stevethepirate> When program's
<Le^stat> Jade heavy drinking sessions on the weekend
<Le^stat> :P
<Stevethepirate> don't say to the OS/Memory controller that they'r finished with some memory and allow it to be garbage collected
<jtaby> how can i see what version of ubuntu i have installed?
<Stevethepirate> so basically, you run out of memeor
<Stevethepirate> *memoru
<Stevethepirate> *memory
<Le^stat> heh
<ping> any one know the programs to decode wma files
<Stevethepirate> "decode"?
<Stevethepirate> you mean covert to liek.. mp3?
<nomentero> jtaby: system----about ubuntu
<Estalent> Hello
<Estalent> Any body in
<Stevethepirate> !ask > esoterik
<Stevethepirate> shi'
<Stevethepirate> !ask Estalent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask estalent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !ask > Estalent
<Stevethepirate> flip. today is day of all typo's
<Jay-Oh-En> Stevethepirate: nice spam
<davubuntu> nickrud: if you are still there: I'll catch you another time. I don't want to keep you up. Thanks for your help
<Stevethepirate> Jay-Oh-En: indeed.
<patty> KDE!  the horror!
<Le^stat> time for breakfast
<asddgfrefw> patty! the thriller!
<jtaby> i'm running 'sudo apache2ctl restart'
<jtaby>  but it's not echoing anything
<jtaby> i don't know if it's successful or not
<asddgfrefw> jtaby is that a daemon? try something like: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2ctl restart
<Kuropon_> using WINE I successfully installed a media player, when I load it, it loads. when I try to go browse for a file, none of my video files show up
<Stevethepirate> He may have cd'ed into that directroy
<asddgfrefw> Kuropon_ did you limit your wine drives to several folders?
<Stevethepirate> Kuropon_L why wine a media player?
<Kuropon_> asddgfrefw, pretty sure I did but I might have done it wrong
<Stevethepirate> Kuropon_: _what_ media player?
<jtaby> is there a way to get a list of the ports that are open and what apps are listening to them?
<Stevethepirate> lsof -iTCP
<Stevethepirate> !lsof
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Stevethepirate> !lsof -iTCP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsof -itcp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> fail.
<Stevethepirate> With (k)Ubuntu, I need a way to merge 2 networks via a single PC so that PC's on both sides of the bridge [as such] have access to the primary PC, and all PC's on the internal side [as such] have access directly to all the PC's on the external side..
<Stevethepirate> So basically:      External <--->  PC <--->  Internal
<Stevethepirate> External + Internal need access to "PC"
<Stevethepirate> Internal needs access to External
<Stevethepirate> External does not neccessarily need direct (all port) access to Internal, but certain ports do need to be forwarded to specific Internal PC's
<Kuropon_> Stevethepirate, using cccp
<Stevethepirate> Is that music/video/both?
<pastyhermit> anyone using e17?
<gvsa123> how do i control my infrared in ubuntu? i just installed infra-utils and setserial
<Stevethepirate> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<F2007M> Hola
<pastyhermit> Anyone running enlightenment?
<icecube> I have '~/xwinwrap/xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -no-rotate  -window-id WID -delay 10000 -speed 0.2' as a startup command at System->Sessions but it doesn't launch at startup. The command works in the terminal though. Can someone please help?
<Kuropon_> asddgfrefw, ?
<Kuropon_> Stevethepirate, ?
<void^> Kuropon_: what are you trying to do?
<wildnqik> where can i get the ubuntu package for glib
<nvquang> hello
 * Kuropon_ facepalms
<freepenguin> which is the virtualizzation software like vmware for GNU/Linux?
<nvquang> im a new partner
<nvquang> hi
<Kuropon_> void^, trying to make my media player in WINE to see files I want it to play
<crweb> freepenguin: virtualbox ose is kind of like vmware
<Stevethepirate> why wine it?
<Stevethepirate> just use totem or vlc or amarok
<Stevethepirate> no need to wine.
<void^> Kuropon_: i'm just wondering what makes you feel so desperate that you would wine a codec pack
<crweb> freepenguin: it is a open source cut down version of the commercial software (and is just released to make them look good)
<freepenguin> crweb, but is it the "best"?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: in regards to your question about setting up ubuntu as a router... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: we've been down this route
<crweb> freepenguin: in my experience, i like vmware better. but virtualbox works well
<Stevethepirate> A router is not gonna solve the problem
<Stevethepirate> i'm asking about it in #linux if you wanna follow
<freepenguin> ok!
<Kuropon_> void^,  why are people so obsessed with me not using linux native media player
<freepenguin> crweb, and qemu?
<Javid> freepenguin, vmware is workable on linux too
<void^> Kuropon_: i don't really care, it just seems a painful way to waste time :)
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: joined...
<crweb> freepenguin: i use vmware personally,  server edition which is also free
<nomentero> wildnqik: You should have done a search in your favorite front end--aptitude or synaptic. You would have seen that any number of glib packages are available. You probably want libglib2.0-dev or libglib1.2-dev.
<Kuropon_> void^, how is it painful if one person has the answer to my problem..
<wildnqik> how do i install a .deb ?
<Kuropon_> void^, but no one wants to help
<crweb> freepenguin: qemu is very nice for.. what it does. but it doesn't compare to vmware type solutions.
<daurnimator> hey al (and crweb ;) )
<daurnimator> *all
<freepenguin> ok!
<crweb> daurnimator: why hello.
<daurnimator> anyone have a clue why totem would be stuck on fullscreen?
<asddgfrefw> wildnqik: desktop? double click on it
<daurnimator> I can't get it back to normal
<samdouglas> wildnqik: sudo dpkg -i <deb_file>
<void^> Kuropon_: it's unlikely anyone here uses wine with that particular bit of software.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: they sound like they've got it under control
<imyousuf> I found the answer to the earlier question it does execute every minute
<crweb> daurnimator: still? you were complaining about that like 2 days ago ;)
<Phuzion> Any way to check how much bandwidth has been used since boot time?
<Phuzion> in command line
<daurnimator> crweb: yesterday :) - and I never got it fixe
<daurnimator> not even any ideas
<Kuropon_> void^, meaning?
<daurnimator> I tried reinstalling it via apt, but same
<crweb> daurnimator: eh. i don't have a very good definition od "days".   sudo apt-get remove --purge totem
<crweb> daurnimator: then look in the .gnome* dir's for totem settings.
<imyousuf> now the issue is The shell script that I execute is actually not executed
<daurnimator> crweb: where?
<imyousuf> and sometimes the syslog shows error status 1
<crweb> daurnimator: in your home dir
<daurnimator> ok
<daurnimator> the thing is though... after this, it will no longer be the default media viewer?
<daurnimator> which means I probably won't use it anymore anyway ;)
<void^> Kuropon_: meaning it is unlikely you'll just run into someone who has encountered that issue before and knows how to fix it
<mozart> hello, can some please help me with STREAMTUNER http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993 thank you
<crweb> imbrandon: how goes stuff?
<nvquang> i don't know why in ubuntu a package wine was install and after that i install visio but it noted that IOPL not enabled. every one can explain for me. thanks
<imyousuf> Can someone please tell me how to execute a shell script which has chmod +x from within crontab?
<jude> has anyone installed the amarpk web frontend gui
<jude> amarok*
<crweb> daurnimator: i usually use kaffeine and mplayer (with no gui)
<imyousuf> Can someone please tell me how to execute a shell script which has chmod +x from within crontab?
<mozart> i am having some trouble ripping in STREAMTUNER, need some help please, i opened a thread here, but i dont understand the answer, thanks
<crweb> imyousuf: do you have #!/bin/sh  as the first line?
<Jordan_U> mozart, Please link to the thread
<daurnimator> crweb: kaffiene is nice, but totem just seems easier/simpler + faster to load
<mozart> i am having some trouble ripping in STREAMTUNER, need some help please, i opened a thread here, but i dont understand the answer, thanks
<imyousuf> crweb no
<mozart> here is the link
<Jordan_U> crweb, imyousuf Or if it's a bash script /bin/bash
<mozart> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993
<crweb> imyousuf: i would do that first to declare it as a bash script
<Jordan_U> crweb, sh != bash
<imyousuf> crweb and Jordan_U thanks let me give it a try
<crweb> Jordan_U: very true.
<clock110> how do I make a command execute at startup?
<Jordan_U> !boot | clock110
<ubotu> clock110: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<clock110> thanks
<Jordan_U> clock110, Note that if you add it to rc.local it will run as root, and will run at boot, not at login
<nvquang> hi
<haiht> hello
<nvquang> ac
<daurnimator> crweb: bah, it didnt fix it
<imyousuf> crweb jordan_u thanks a lot it works :)
<Jordan_U> imyousuf, np :)
<nvquang> i don't know why in ubuntu a package wine was install and after that i install visio but it noted that IOPL not enabled. every one can explain for me. thanks
<nvquang> help me
<mozart> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993  -  i am having some trouble ripping in STREAMTUNER, need some help please, i opened a thread here, but i dont understand the answer, than
<Mr007> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jtaby> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<RobinReborn> does anybody know why an update to 7.10 would cause the message "no resume image" and just a unix prompt to be displayed?
<jtaby> is there a defacto guide to setting up svn the right way?
<daurnimator> crweb: ideas?
<crweb> daurnimator: ctrl-shift- f
<daurnimator> nothing
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, how do I update my WINE with my terminal
<Kuropon_> kitofhawaii, apt-get update ... along those lines
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲  You still need help?
<crweb> daurnimator: give me about an hour to install 32bit ubuntu
<mozart> Hello sorry how does one use this IRC, shall i wait for my answer here, or what should i do, shall i ask my question again, this is scrolling to fast
<Kuropon_> kahrytan, it's a constant struggle
<daurnimator> crweb: xubuntu ftw
<daurnimator> mozart: yeah, this channel is a bit busy
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲ http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<daurnimator> mozart: ask each 15mins or so
<mozart> ok thanks
<crweb> daurnimator: i'll install in a vm. I'm on my very clean no gnome/gtk installed.
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲ Add that repo and WINE will stay updated
<Kuropon_> kahrytan, ya I had to reinstall WINE
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲  why?
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲  did you run a virus?
<Kuropon_> kahrytan, shrug I was told to do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine'
<mozart> I'm having a hard time reading so much scrolling so fast, using XIRC, can i put some colour in it so i can read better
<kahrytan> Kuropon_➲ If you add the repositories on that page, It will keep WINE updated since official repos dont stay as updated
<RobinReborn> does anybody know why an update to 7.10 would cause the message "no resume image" and just a unix prompt to be displayed?
<daurnimator> crweb: maybe this is something?
<daurnimator> $ totem --debug Groove\ Armada\ -\ Lovebox.m3u
<daurnimator> ** (totem:15605): CRITICAL **: bacon_video_widget_set_fullscreen: assertion `bvw != NULL' failed
<daurnimator> ** (totem:15605): CRITICAL **: bacon_video_widget_set_show_cursor: assertion `bvw != NULL' failed
<ulost> is there anyone that could help me??
<crweb> daurnimator: why don't you try just opening totem and setting up its options?
<crweb> daurnimator: with no media listed
<Tyraen[1]> Query: Is Ubuntu compatible with LILO bootloader?
<mmmcheese> Uh... hi.
<daurnimator> same problem
<daurnimator> nothing in there that fixes irt
<crweb> daurnimator: its there.
<mozart> StreamTuner Rip Music how to?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993  -  i am having some trouble ripping in STREAMTUNER, need some help please, i opened a thread here, but i dont understand the answer, thank you
<daurnimator> crweb: this could be it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/158840
<mrynit> is there an official download for 7.10 dvd iso?
<xLE> sudo apt-get install build-essentials << is that correct?
<crweb> mrynit: it is on the website
<daurnimator> xLE: sure
<xLE> then how come
<xLE> it says couldnt find package
<void^> xLE: the package is named build-essential
<xLE> its not in build<tab><tab>?
<crweb> xLE: its build-essential
<cpk1> argh whats the proposed updates repo?
<crweb> daurnimator: there you go. fix at the bottom
<mozart> My favourite Drum and Bass is playing on Shoutcast now and i really would love to rip it - StreamTuner Rip Music how to?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993  -  i am having some trouble ripping in STREAMTUNER, need some help please, i opened a thread here, but i dont understand the answer, thank you
<silent_> oh hi there, ubuntu owns the hell out of windows
<daurnimator> crweb: awesome, that fixed it
 * Kuropon_ shrugs
<daurnimator> I didn't even read the fix there
<Kuropon_> no linux knowledge = no computer
<mrynit> crashev: i cant find a DVD version for download
<mrynit> nvm
<christian> hi, i need some help!, i reinstalled ubuntu and tried out some gl-plugins instead of flash and i dont know how to get my flash back, the gl fucks my webpages up.
<gvsa123> how can i send/receive files over my usb infrared?
<tritium> !language | christian
<ubotu> christian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stevethepirate> !socks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jepoys> hi everyone, suggest me how to install kopete in ubunto, pls
<xLE> after i do, sudo apt-get build-essential, it outputs some errors like "failed to fetch cdrom:[stuff here] hash sum mismatch", then says "E: unable to fetch some archives maybe run apt-get update or try with - - fix-issing?", so i try sudo apt-get update, then try sudo apt-get build-essential again, comes back with the same errors..
<simplechat> xLE remove cdrom from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jepoys> hi everyone, suggest me how to install kopete in ubunto, pls
<jtaby> how do you log out from the command line?
<simplechat> just put a # at the start of any lines that have cdrom or whatever in them
<Le^stat> type exit
<simplechat> then sudo apt-get update
<tritium> jtaby: Ctrl-D is another method
<jtaby> tritium, nice, thanks
<simplechat> jepoys, google kopete? why don't you use gaim?
<tritium> jepoys: you can sudo apt-get install kopete, but it'll pull in a lot of dependencies
<mozart> My favourite Drum and Bass is playing on Shoutcast now and i really would love to rip it - StreamTuner Rip Music how to?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993  -  i am having some trouble ripping in STREAMTUNER, need some help please, it will not rip to my music folder, so i opened a thread here, but i dont understand the answer, thank you
<gorilla3d> Anyone know how to make my video playing brighter? I gamma  is fine but when I play movies the gamma isn't aplied to it
<Le^stat> screen brightness perhaps?
<jtaby> This if from help.ubuntu.com
<jtaby> "If you want to use WebDAV as an access method described below, repeat the chmod -R g+rws myproject command again. This is because svnadmin will create directories and files without group write access. This is no problem for read only access or using the custom svn protocol but when Apache tries to commit changes to the repository linux will deny it access. Also the owner and group are set as root. This can be changed by repeating the chown and chgrp commands
<jtaby> listed above."
<mozart> no movie brightness is better
<jtaby> I don't really understand what we're saying
<jtaby> or where the commands go
<gorilla3d> Le^stat: its all the way up..
<jtaby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<mozart> i wanna know that too
<jtaby> oh nvm
<jtaby> i'm an idiot
<jtaby> i get it
<tritium> !enter | jtaby
<ubotu> jtaby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gvsa123> how do i send and received files to my mobile phone via infrared?
<jtaby> tritium, point taken
<Chipsa> gvsa123, from another phone?
<gorilla3d> Somene I got VLC to get brighter in fullscreen, but not sure how I did it, none of th ebrightness/gamma settings seeem to do it
<gvsa123> Chipsa: ubuntu (infrared usb) to phone and back
<gvsa123> Chipsa: bluetooth is working but i'd like to prepare my ubuntu desktop for users who might want to send/receive files but don't have bluetooth on their phone
<xLE> how do i save after i've edited a file using nano?
<Stevethepirate> Ctrl-O
<crweb> xLE: ctrl-x, y
<crweb> or ctrl-o
<xLE> then how do i exit out of the nano back to the terminal
<Stevethepirate> !dc
<ubotu> Direct Connect clients: Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<Stevethepirate> !dc-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mozart> Need some help with StreamTuner     -     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993
<Stevethepirate> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<virtual> hi
<ulost> hi..
<Jakke77> hi
<cpk1> so i *think* I have the proposed repo enabled but I still am getting an md5sum mismatch when trying to install flash...
<Stevethepirate> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gvsa123> Chipsa: i installed infra-utils, setserial, obexpushd, obextools, but i don't know how to get them to work...
<tritium> !botabuse | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Anubis> sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Anubis> opps
<Anubis> jeremie@jeremie-desktop:~/Desktop/vmware-distrib$ sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Anubis> Password:
<Anubis> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were
<Anubis> not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this
<Anubis> installer again.
<bullgard4> QuickTime: Von Apple Computer entwickelte System-Software zum Abspielen
<bullgard4> von Videos.
<Anubis> vmnet
<Anubis> vmmon
<Anubis> Execution aborted.
<Anubis> how do i remove those files
<tritium> !paste | Anubis
<ubotu> Anubis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh file?
<Anubis> alright now should i paste bin it to read the exact same info
<xLE> simplechat; after doing that, i update, then install build-essential, it says "couldnt find package..etc"..
<Anubis> or should i just take note for next time
<Kuropon_> anyone with WINE experience pls help me reset it's configuration
<simplechat> xLe: what is in your sources.list ?
<Stevethepirate> Kuropon_: sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<xLE> alot of shit
<xLE> everything is #'d out
<tritium> !language | xLE
<ubotu> xLE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kuropon_> Stevethepirate, now I need to make it recongnize files
<xLE> sorry
<simplechat> xLe theres your problem
<simplechat> uncomment the "good" lines
<simplechat> and then update
<xLE> do you want me to pastebin it?
<Stevethepirate> Kuropon_: recognize?
<simplechat> yeah
<Kuropon_> Stevethepirate, in it's configuration, under drives.. am I not suppose to add the folders it will associate with or w/e
<xLE> is there a way to select all in the terminal
<Flux-D> xLE: just highlight and copy paste
<AprilHare> hello
<wildnqik> how do i install the opensshd program or whatever it is so people can ssh into my linux box?
<Chipsa> ive got some newb questions...can anyone help me out?  PM me
<AprilHare> when i double click on a PDF document, the default pdf viewer opens it; I want Adobe Acrobat Viewer to open it instead. is there a way to force acrobat viewer as default application?
<simplechat> wildnqik, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mozart> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993
<pythondasnake> I made a partition for Ubuntu on 500 GB HDD. When asked to edit the partition I used 41940 mb ..   What do I choose for Use as?
<abbe> hi channel
<wildnqik> thanks simplechat
<wildnqik> ill try it now
<pythondasnake> I have it on ext3 ?
<pythondasnake> I don't even know what that is asking
<xLE> k pasting now
<xLE> www.pastebin.ca/813132
<abbe> Can anyone tell me how to change default selinux policy in ubuntu
<abbe> I'm trying to setup selinux in ubuntu gutsy ?
<simplechat> abbe, most likely.
<ping> what is an amd64 and how do i know if that is what i have on my computer
<abbe> simplechat: you've any idea, what to change, in CentOS, Fedora and Gentoo, I used to edit /etc/selinux/config
<pythondasnake> sounds like a processor to me ping
<simplechat> xLE, try http://www.pastebin.ca/813135 that as your sources.list
<simplechat> (remember to back up yours first, and update)
<Stevethepirate> !shorewall
<pythondasnake> ping if you don't know what kind of processor you have. You have an intel :p
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<simplechat> abbe, i meant this is the channell, i've never used selinux
<pythondasnake> So anyone going to answer my question :P
<abbe> simplechat: okay, thanks
<simplechat> pythondasnake, what question?
<pythondasnake> Well I suppose I can type it again.
<ping> pythondasnake: ok thats what i thought just wanted to make sure do you know why it doesn't configure well with ubuntu
<simplechat> pythondasnake, and i would call it an i686
<pythondasnake> ping .. I'm not sure..
<pythondasnake> Ok.. simplechat
<xLE> simplechat: www.pastebin.ca/813132
<pythondasnake> ping are you putting two operating systems on one drive ?
<mozart> StreamRipper need some help please        -        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993
<ping> pythondasnake: ok well thats just what i read in some forums and all i want to do to is find a program to decode my wma music files
<pierce> abbe: I think apparmor is suggested over selinux in ubuntu
<simplechat> xLE, no, replace it with the one i pastebinned. (gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<abbe> pierce: I heard on ubuntu-hardened that selinux is planned for hardy
<ping> pythondasnake: if you are talking about like windows and ubuntu with a dual boot yes
<abbe> pierce: so I'm just trying to help
<xLE> what one did you pastebin
<pythondasnake> Yeah for the life of me I'm trying to do that as well ping but I don't know if I should use ext3 or ex2 I don't know
<simplechat> xLE, try http://www.pastebin.ca/813135 that as your sources.list
<simplechat> from a few minutes ago
<xLE> sure.
<banshee_> hello everyone
<ping> pythondasnake what are you trying to do
<Chipsa> ive got some newb questions...can anyone help me out?  PM me
<pythondasnake> I partitioned the drive and now i'm running ubuntu set up of the iso
<simplechat> Chipsa, what sort of questions?
<simplechat> post them here :)
<pythondasnake> I have the edit partition up
<pythondasnake> it's asking me us as and MOUNT point. I don't know what to choose
<Chipsa> haha well theyre really basic, simplechat,
<pierce> pythondasnake: chose /
<simplechat> post em here then
<Chipsa> pretty elementary compared to the other issues being asked
<pierce> *choose
<pythondasnake> Iok..
<Chipsa> well i was considering installing ubuntu on my ps3, but i figure id do it on my laptop first
<ping> pythondasnake: ok heres what i did, and it is easier to have the windows partition first, but you set three partions for ubuntu on for the root, one for the swap and one for everything else.
<Chipsa> cuz i care less about my laptop :-p
<pierce> pythondasnake: you need a root partition, that is what / is
<pythondasnake> Oh I need three
<pythondasnake> I think I only have two
<pierce> pythondasnake: if you are unsure how you want to manage your partitions, you should have it do it for you
<pythondasnake> Yeah..
<Chipsa> but i wanted to know how to install it so i can load both windows and ubuntu if i wanted to
<pierce> pythondasnake: you need root, boot, and maybe swap
<Chipsa> and then some compatibility issues
<ping> pythondasnake: then windows should be partitioned under fat32 and what pierce said is true, if you don't know what you are doing let it do it for you
<pythondasnake> Everytime I get close to doing it ..I get freaked out.. I can't lose my other operating system from some dumb user error I commit
<ping> pierce: thanks
<pythondasnake> I guess I will just wait
<pythondasnake> For a programmer I have never done this before..
<pythondasnake> Maybe I'll just buy another drive
<pythondasnake> I'm not sure what is better about Ubuntu yet everyone just talks about it
<ping> pythondasnake: i put my entire hard drive on an external before i started anything
<ping> and yes ubuntu is way better you just have to get into it
<pythondasnake> Yeah I should back it up to the fullest
<pythondasnake> ping I hear good things about it
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh file?
<pierce> pythondasnake: I suggest you take the harddrive out, and install ubuntu on a separate harddrive, although if you have your windows harddrive plugged in at the same time, the ubuntu installer should notice that, and set it up so grub can boot to ubuntu or windows
<dwxreaper> i like it because it's easy to get things done
<rabiddachshund> How do I check to see how much video ram I have?
<pythondasnake> One would think
<wildnqik> how do i restart my linux without loading up the gnome stuff
<Stevethepirate> rabiddachshund: look on the box ur gfx card came in?
<pythondasnake> Maybe I'll just buy a computer with crapy vista on it and erase it lol
<ping> pythondasnake: ive only had it for a couple of days and know why more about it than i ever though and its actually really user friendly, i think
<simplechat> Chipsa: use gparted, create two partitions. the first needs to be windowses, formatted ntfs and < 100 gigs (depending on your windows install cd), the second is linux, three partitions, one ~4 gigs for swap (swapfs), one ~10 gigs for root (reisorfs) and the rest of the disk for /home (ext3). you then install windows on your windows partition (Don't let it format and make sure it recognises it as a partition), then install ubuntu.
<rabiddachshund> pierce: I just did that recently. Make sure your bios has the port turned on too :X
<Stevethepirate> wildnqik: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<xLE> simplechat; it's getting alot of stuff now..
<simplechat> i'm pretty sure you need to do something with the bootloader tho
<os2mac> that software sucks so bad MS is giving it away
<rabiddachshund> gfx card came with the computer 2 years ago.
<pythondasnake> ping.. Yeah.. i'm def. not used to it
<simplechat> Xle, you sudo apt-get updade && sudo apt-get upgrade 'd ?
<pythondasnake> The command line seems very interesting
<Stevethepirate> rabiddachshund: Get systool
<Stevethepirate> !systool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systool - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pythondasnake> looks like you can do a lot more
<xLE> its doing it now
<Stevethepirate> Sorry.
<Stevethepirate> Sysinfo
<xLE> tell me what to do afterwards
<Stevethepirate> !sysinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysinfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xLE> cause its gonna take a while
<rabiddachshund> lol
<Stevethepirate> sudo aptitude search sysinfo
<maxsoft2> hi all. how to share foldere between 2 ubuntu pc? thank yuo.
<ping> pythondasnake: it takes a couple of days but once you figure it out its amazing, its cool but i haven't messed with it much, afraid i am going to mess something up. oh if it makes you feel good i deleted crappy vista off mine four days ago to get ubuntu
<pythondasnake> Yeah Vista looks like a disaster
<rabiddachshund> the reason I ask is because compiz seems to be hogging my resources
<ping> it is such shit
<pierce> my girlfriend uses vista, doesn't seem so bad :-p
<coffee> How would I get '~/xwinwrap/xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -no-rotate  -window-id WID -delay 10000 -speed 0.2 &'  to run when I log in?
<ping> impossible to get anything you want done
<rabiddachshund> I haven't had a problem with vista
<ping> i hate!! it
 * gradin vomits
<pythondasnake> I don't know what they exactly changed from xp.. I mean nothing really jumped out at me from looking at specs that said wow this is very differet
<xLE> simplechat; 63%
<pythondasnake> Looks like they made it bigger lol worse for games.. The layout I like better maybe
<wildnqik> Stevethepirate, will that stop it from loading up everytime i load linux or how doi make it not run so i can delete it to save some hdd space
<rabiddachshund> start search = awesome. other than that, not much that I can tell
<simplechat> Xle: you must have fast net. that took me hours the first time
<perfector> i used to use nlite to create a smaller version of xp always to play my games..
<perfector> it worked well
<Stevethepirate> wildnqik: removing it could be dangerous.
<xLE> how big is it?
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh file?
<Stevethepirate> but sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ping> i just found it hard to use and everything i heard/read said its out before its time and nothing else has caught up with it. well ill take my chances with ubuntu
<pythondasnake> Can you get Ubuntu to do the Lepord deal where you split the screen into quad?
<xLE> well how many packages are there?
<xLE> sources even
<ping> do you mean the cube
<pythondasnake> I just saw it on the web.
<ping> with four desktops
<pythondasnake>  I guess that is what it's called
<ping> yes thats very simple
<pythondasnake> I thought that was neat
<xLE> simplechat; how many gets are there? im up to 23
<pythondasnake> I guess I'm easy to please..
<pythondasnake> Well off to bed.. Take care
<ping> its nice and it keeps things organized.
<ping> peace
<coffee> How would I get '~/xwinwrap/xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -no-rotate  -window-id WID -delay 10000 -speed 0.2 &'  to run when I log in?
<simplechat> xLe, i don't know, there should be quite a few
<simplechat> just let it run
<ping> anyone else know something about decoding program for wma files
<simplechat> ping, do you want to transcode or play it?
<xLE> what do i do after it finishes, as it will be a while
<simplechat> i'll be here for hours :)
<ping> simplechat: just play it
<simplechat> mplayer
<xLE> rgr
<simplechat> you'll need to have a look for codecs
<simplechat> but it should play pretty nicely
<simplechat> if your having choppy playback run mplayer $1 -vo sdl then hit control D twice when it starts
<wildnqik> how do i stop a series of the same files in ps aux
<wildnqik> ?
<simplechat> wildnqik, more info?
<wildnqik> root     29578  0.0  1.2  19820   760 ?        S    03:47   0:00 ./CGServer
<wildnqik> root     29579  0.0  1.2  19820   760 ?        S    03:47   0:00 ./CGServer
<wildnqik> i wanna stop a series of CGServer
<pierce> killall CGServer
<tarheelcoxn> wildnqik: sudo killall CGServer
<daedrik> kiallall CGServer ?
<wildnqik> ah yep
<wildnqik> its been a while since i used linux last
<tarheelcoxn> could anybody recommend a GPL (or other FSF-approved license)
<tarheelcoxn> err. ugh
<coffee> How would I get '~/xwinwrap/xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -no-rotate  -window-id WID -delay 10000 -speed 0.2 &'  to run when I log in?
<tarheelcoxn> could anybody recommend a GPLd (or other FSF-approved license) app for taking an existing database and rendering an ER Diagram?
<ping> simplechat: which program do i need again
<simplechat> ping mplayer
<tarheelcoxn> coffee: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<simplechat> + the codecs. either mplayer or totem or whatever.
<tarheelcoxn> coffee: click the add button
<coffee> I tried that but it didn't work
<wildnqik> how do i get rid of all my games
<tarheelcoxn> coffee: and you've tried what you pasted above in a shell and that does work?
<coffee> yes
<coffee> makes the matrix screensaver the desktop background
<imagitronics> I seem to remember a shell based instant messenger client, but I can't think of the name, anyone know?
<ping> simplechat: the codecs you gave said "sudo: 1: command not found"
<ping> but i found the program
<tarheelcoxn> coffee: try putting it in a shell script, say foobar.sh, making that executable, and then go back into sessions and add 'sh foobar.sh' as the command.
<coffee> ok thanks
<tarheelcoxn> imagitronics: naim?
<imagitronics> thats it!
<imagitronics> thanks
<xoRock> hi, just update my gusty, and now whenever i use sudo to type something, autocomplete does not work, what should i do?
<tarheelcoxn> imagitronics: there's also finch
<imagitronics> so, elinks, naim, screen, irc... what am I missing for my command line arsenal?
<tarheelcoxn> imagitronics: I prefer w3m to elinks
<imagitronics> I'm going to be leaving the house for a couple of months, and I want to make sure I can get back in and do what needs to be done remotely :)
<wildnqik> how do i uninstall all my games or anything like that
<tarheelcoxn> wildnqik: Applications -> Add/Remove?
<imagitronics> tarheelcoxn: I'll install both, better safe than sorry :)
<xoRock> hi, just update my gusty, and now whenever i use sudo to type something, autocomplete does not work, what should i do?
<imagitronics> what about a nice command line torrent program?
<tarheelcoxn> imagitronics: rtorrent?
<tarheelcoxn> imagitronics: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<imagitronics> tarheelcoxn: looks like a winner, thanks
<imagitronics> hrmm... does pine do IMAP?
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh file?
<imagitronics> looks like
<tarheelcoxn> I'll give my question one more shot: anybody want to recommend a GUI tool for rendering an ER diagram from an existing SQL database?
<imagitronics> when this is all done, I'll just need to figure out how to tunnel all of this over ssh, lol
<imagitronics> I mean, over HTTP
<tarheelcoxn> imagitronics: set up a VPN endpoint
<tarheelcoxn> I'm lucky enough that my uni offers one. :)
<imagitronics> I was afraid it would have the term VPN in it :)
<imagitronics> scary :)
<Math^> hello, vga=791 is still not working in gutsy, is there some way to fix this?
<imagitronics> I have to get all of this setup in like a week, cause once I leave... I'm not coming back for a loooong time
<ActySofts> how do I change my default alsa sound card?
<simplechat> ping: i haven't given any codecs?
<ping> any one have know a program/codecs to decode wma files so i can play them
<tarheelcoxn> imagitronics: there are non-VPN options, but that's ugly. http://www.nocrew.org/software/httptunnel.html for an example
<tarheelcoxn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tarheelcoxn> ping: ^
<ping> simplechat: what was the "1 -vo sdl"
<imagitronics> tarheelcoxn: yeah, I've played around with this tunnel stuff in the past, never got it to work though
<simplechat> ping, thats the command you do when runninng it, you go run with command then input that
<ActySofts> tarheelcoxn: next time you could use: !restrictedformats | ping OR !restrictedformats > ping, for mainchat or pm, respectively
<simplechat> $1 becomes the name of the thing your running
<simplechat> in nautilus
<tarheelcoxn> ActySofts: thanks
<ActySofts> now, does anyone know how to change the default sound card?
<tarheelcoxn> ActySofts: edit /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf maybe?
<tarheelcoxn> ActySofts: does System -> Preferences -> Sound not do it for you?
<ActySofts> nope...
<ActySofts> the alsa apps still use it
<ActySofts> I reset my bios and forgot to disable the onboard card, and now I'm downloading an iso and can't restart...
<tarheelcoxn> then I'd say make a backup of alsa.conf and then start playing with that file.
<wildnqik> i gotta reinstall my linux cause i got a bigger hard drive rofl
<ActySofts> alsa.conf appears to define how to initilize the sound cards and so
<wildnqik> unless I mount my drive
<wildnqik> but how would i do that
<wildnqik> ?
<wildnqik> if i put a 2nd hard drive in
<wildnqik> but its not linux format
<ActySofts> you format...
<ActySofts> also there's no "linux format"
<andruk> anybody know the md5sums to the flashplugin-nonfree?  i dont want to just comment out the md5sum lines, id like to change the md5sums in the script to have it install correctly?
<ping> it says the programs are not authenticated will this actully hurt my system
<tarheelcoxn> one last try: anybody want to recommend a GUI tool for rendering an ER diagram from an existing SQL database?
<ActySofts> not really, it's very rare
<judgement07> hello all... is there a backport to install devede? the one in synaptic is old
<judgement07> really old
<ActySofts> judgement07: official site?
<wildnqik> what package does ubuntu use for ftp server
<judgement07> ActySofts: well i am there and i download the file but i dont know how to install it b/c its not in english... also there is no readme
<_ruben> !info qmail
<judgement07> http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<ubotu> Package qmail does not exist in gutsy
<haiht> anyone have document for smart package management ???
<wildnqik> what package does ubuntu use for ftp server?
<_ruben> !info qmail-src
<ubotu> Package qmail-src does not exist in gutsy
<abbe> BtW qmail is now in public domain :)
<Andy_1> Ummm.... Does anyone know how to setup up Dial Up for Ubuntu? Im not sure how :S
<dethdeks> u checked on the ubuntu forums?
<_ruben> abbe: bernstein altered the license?!
<Andy_1> Where is that?
<ActySofts> !ppp > Andy_1
<abbe> _ruben: yes, check cr.yp.to :)
<abbe> _ruben: its even slashdotted :)
<abbe> _ruben: all djb past and future will be in public domain
<_ruben> abbe: holy crap :-p .. checking cr.yp.to already .. didnt see it yet tho
<wildnqik> whats the command to install .deb
<ActySofts> dpkg -i <file>
<wildnqik> ty
<_ruben> ah found it
<freak124> for some unexplainable reason sometimes my compiz, emerald and awn just stop working. Why is that so and is there anything that can be done about it?
<abhi_> compiz is such a pain :(
<_ruben> abbe: wonder when there'll be an ubuntu package for qmail then ;)
<abhi_> on X3100 it creates problems with the shift switcher
<ActySofts> wilddnqik: http://lumpio.no-ip.com/dont-use-thx-sry-plz.txt)
<abhi_> the window previews just disappear :(
<abhi_> anyone know any work arounds?
<xLE> simplechat; it failted to fetch one, readed the packes, then said some index files failed to download, been ignore or old ones used instead, then back to the normal x@diablo:~$
<xLE> readed the packages*
<xLE> read*
<Jay-Oh-En> how can i get my desktop box to suspend ?
<wildnqik> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: not configured for standalone, must be started from inetd
<wildnqik> root@wildnqik:/home/michael/vsftpd-2.0.5#
<wildnqik> ?
<alanbshepard70> Is it possible using the alternate install CD to use the current versions of files that have been updated for installation
<xLE> simplechat; http://pastebin.ca/813169
<tarheelcoxn> wildnqik: proftpd is in the repositories
<tarheelcoxn> wildnqik: why not just 'sudo apt-get install proftpd'
<tarheelcoxn> wildnqik: there's even a gproftpd GUI config tool
<simplechat> wildnqik, why do you want an ftpd?
<CroX> Anyone know of a PDF reader with support for the "object data tool" feature?
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii++
<CroX> Stevethepirate: Was that for me?
<Stevethepirate> CroX: nah
<freepenguin> hello
<Stevethepirate> !dc
<ubotu> Direct Connect clients: Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<zhen> hello
<Stevethepirate> !server-dc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about server-dc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<freepenguin> i must find a tool to restore my delete folder (200+ gb)
<freepenguin> what should i use?
<Stevethepirate> !dc hub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc hub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<imyousuf> crweb and Jordan_U thanks for the cron job help once again. This is what I was trying to do - http://imyousuf-tech.blogspot.com/2007/12/guarding-against-softwares-with-memory.html
<blankthemuffin_> Hey guys.
<simplechat> hey
<blankthemuffin_> I was wondering if any of you know how to search the previous commands in gnome-terminal
<magnetron> blankthemuffin_: the up key
<blankthemuffin_> like in the terminal UI kinda thing
<blankthemuffin_> no, search not up
<blankthemuffin_> I've seen a friend do it, but I can't figure out how the hell to do it.
<tarheelcoxn> blankthemuffin_: <ctrl>r
<Jordan_U> imyousuf, You could also use alt+sysrq+k as a retro-active solution, or set quotas for your user, or a separate user you would run the JVM as, so it would not be possible for it to use a disruptive amount of RAM
<blankthemuffin_> yay thanks tarheelcoxn
<tarheelcoxn> blankthemuffin_: no problem
<magnetron> blankthemuffin_: if you use bash, all your previous commands are stored in  .bash_history
<tarheelcoxn> magnetron: he wanted reverse-i-search
<blankthemuffin_> yeah I knew about bash_history, just the man page and help don't show that key combo...
<magnetron> tarheelcoxn: "reverse-i"?
<imyousuf> Jordan_U I am a novice Ubuntu User :), have a lot to learn but will definitely look into the solution you said. ty
<blankthemuffin> magnetron, press ctrl + r in your gnome-terminal
<Jordan_U> imyousuf, Also, and I don't use IDE's much myself so I may be missing something, but what's wrong with eclipse?
<blankthemuffin> It's pretty slow Jordan_U
<blankthemuffin> Since it's java and all.
<Jordan_U> blankthemuffin, IntelliJ_IDEA is also a Java app
<blankthemuffin> Never heard of that one Jordan_U
<imyousuf> Our company uses P4 and Eclipse P4 support is a bit clumsy (or should I say I do not know the right way to use it with Eclipse)
<imyousuf> and I am a NetBeans fan and the company uses IntelliJ so I thought of sticking to it also, Jordan_U
<blankthemuffin> Personally I like Visual Studio. but that's probably habit more than everything
<Jordan_U> imyousuf, perforce?
<imyousuf> After seeing Eclipse Europa I am starting to like Eclipse again
<imyousuf> Jordan_U yes Perforce
<Jordan_U> imyousuf, I feel sorry for you :)
<imyousuf> Thanks Jordan_U :-D
<imyousuf> Jordan_U: the funny part is NetBeans Maven support is not good enough yet (actually a single problem) otherwise I could have simply used NetBeans 6
<Jordan_U> imyousuf, Have you seen Linus' rant at Google basically calling the Google employees idiots because git > * ?
<imyousuf> Jordan_U no, can you please give me the URL
<Jordan_U> imyousuf, He's pompus... but he's also right :)
<Jordan_U> imyousuf, Sure
<oediv> just saw that video yesterday :)
<magnetron> Jordan_U, imyousuf: we are already discussing that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<imyousuf> magnetron joining it :)
<nivis> anyone know a good place to download fonts?
<ikonia> nivis: the majority of available fonts are in the ubuntu repo's
<nivis> i'm looking for the fonts in this post: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70929&forumpage=1
<xLE> dafont.com
<ikonia> nivis: mail the author of that theme
<nivis> i'm impatient
<ikonia> nivis: thats your issue
<Joshooa> when I use apt-get to install something, how do I make it install to my menu?
<nivis> indeed it is
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> Joshooa: it depends if that application has a menu link configured in the package
<ikonia> Joshooa: eg: if you install x-chat you'll fint it has a menu item configured on install, if you install say BitchX you'll find it doesn't
<Joshooa> ikonia: Well when I did Add/Remove to install Amarok before, it was there, I've done apt-get in the terminal before and it wasn't
<ikonia> Joshooa: that shouldn't make a difference, its the same package it downloads
<ikonia> Joshooa: are you sure the location of the icon/launcher has not changed
<Joshooa> ikonia: I'll try again and see what happens. I have AVN now and no gnome panels, and I want to make sure it's in my menu
<ikonia> Joshooa: avn ?
<Joshooa> ikonia: Not that I know of, it's from a previous install, this is a new one, maybe I'm mistaken. I just didn't want to install then not have my shortcut in my menu
<Joshooa> Avant Window Navigator
<ikonia> Joshooa: be aware that most of the ubuntu packages are built against gnome, kde and xfce only
<Alfafa> Hi. I have a problem with configurering raid when trying to install using the alternative cd. The problem is that I create 4 partitions as type physical raid partition, and then choose raid configuration. I then cannot create any raid devices because somehow the installer already put all the 4 partitions in the same md device(and I would like 2 raid devices with 2 partitions in each raiddevice). Anyone know how to work around this?
<mozart> need help with StreamTuber - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3936993#post3936993c
<Joshooa> ikonia: What do you mean? Be aware of what?
<ikonia> Alfafa: delete your raid config and start again, pay attention to the raid types your configuring, this is just a user configuration error
<mozart> someone answered but dont understand what he means
<ikonia> Joshooa: that the package are built against those three desktops so the links or "icons" may only work in them
<Joshooa> ikonia: Oh okay, well I know I've installed it and gotten it in the menu before, and did it another time and it wasn't, and it was freaking annoying
<ikonia> mozart: why not reply to him then saying "can you explain a bit better, I'm not sure what you mean"
<mozart> i did
<Alfafa> I have tried deleting the raid configuration. Like wiping out the disks with dd
<ikonia> mozart: sit back and wait then
<mozart> waiting 5 hours now
<mozart> ok
<ikonia> Alfafa: you didn't need to go that far
<mozart> sorry i am misising my radio
<Alfafa> I am pretty sure it not a user error. Did the same setup with fedora - just to try (but like ubuntu much better) - I also have tried using the ubuntu installer on the dik configured by fedora. It then just put them in the same md device again. And I cannot delete it, because it says it is in use :-)
<judgement07> ubuntuforums rocks! just found another solution and got a problem fixed!
<Alfafa> It seems. It working for a lot of people. I have read the howtos about how it should be working, but doesn't work with my diskcontroller or whatever
<ikonia> Alfafa it does, you're configuring it wrong
<ikonia> Alfafa: chose manual setup and maunally configure the raid meta devices
<Alfafa> I have tried that. Creating the partitons as physical raid devices. Then configure mirror. It does what I hae written on my hardware
<brobostigon> good morning
<Alfafa> and also for hardy heron alpha 1
<ikonia> Alfafa: I am confident this is user error.
<ikonia> Alfafa: as a test you could always just install onto a standard partition and use mdadm to build your own array and verify you can actually get the configuration you want out of your hardware
<white_eagle> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ikonia> white_eagle: what ?
<Alfafa> ok. could be...but I don't believe there are that many possibilities to do anything wrong.
<ikonia> Alfafa: there are MANY possabilities to build an array wrong
<Alfafa> yes. that I can do. I have tried that before.
<Alfafa> But I think there is a bug in the installer anyway.
<am0ns3t> hello :) if i want to disable apache server service from automatic starting on boot where should i do that?
<white_eagle> is the medibuntu repository on by default in ubuntu 7.10 or if not, how to get it on
<brobostigon> !mdibuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdibuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> white_eagle: just add it to your sources.list or through the software sources gui
<brobostigon> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<littlebear> hello all howare we
<littlebear> anyone wanna give me some advice on eye candy for my installiation of Ubuntu 7.04 im not wanting 3d cube but some nice looking stuff would be great
<blankthemuffin> well, compiz is the eye candy
<littlebear> i just removed 7.10 cos it was not compatable with my hardware
<ikonia> littlebear some great themes on gnome-themes.org
<rabi> Hi everybody
<littlebear> nice
<ikonia> littlebear: simple and effective, no hardware magice needed
<littlebear> i trtied to enable desktop effects and i got told nope by the program
<AdvoWork> has ubuntu got default firewall settings stopping incomming connections to say a MySql server?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: no
<am0ns3t> hello :) if i want to disable apache server service from automatic starting on boot where should i do that?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: no firewall is enabled by defailt
<nivis> i've just got PIZZADUDEBULLETS.ttf and put it in my .fonts directory
<ikonia> am0ns3t: the init script is in /etc/init.d
<nivis> then ran  fc-cache -f -v ~/.fonts
<littlebear> so i updated to latest nvidia driver from synaptic packet manager
<AdvoWork> ikonia,  is there any way to see if somones turned it on, or done something?
<K|NgGh0sT> I was checking my syslog and I it wasn't there
<nivis> but the conky script i'm looking at still cant find the font!
<K|NgGh0sT> How come I'm not getting a syslog generated?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: iptables -L will show if iptables has been enabled, but I'd be surprised if it is enabled
<nivis> how do i list all the fonts installed on my system?
<ikonia> K|NgGh0sT: explain the problem your having please.
<am0ns3t> ikonia: and then ---> update-rc.d -f  apache2 remove ?
<ikonia> am0ns3t: thats a good call
<ikonia> am0ns3t: I was just getting you the syntax, but you got there yourself
<K|NgGh0sT> My system is not writing a syslog file
<AdvoWork> ikonia, its just got: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<AdvoWork> target     prot opt source               destination  for INPUT, FORWARD,OUTPUT
<am0ns3t> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> AdvoWork: nothing running then
<ikonia> K|NgGh0sT: nothing at all ?
<K|NgGh0sT> No
<ikonia> K|NgGh0sT: what file are you looking at
<K|NgGh0sT> /var/log/syslog doesnt exist anymore
<K|NgGh0sT> there are the old files, just not a current one
<AdvoWork> oktanouc, cheers ikonia
<ikonia> K|NgGh0sT: sudo /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart
<K|NgGh0sT> Thank you
<ganeshhegde> how to change to a directory which has name like "lex and yacc"  ??
<xLE> i would say quote it
<xLE> cd "file and file"
<xLE> ?
<magnetron> ganeshhegde: cd lex\ and\ yacc
<ikonia> ganeshhegde: or use escape cars
<ikonia> magnetron: ahhh too quick
<ganeshhegde> ikonia:magnetron:xLE:thanx..
<nivis> anyone know how to find out what fonts are installed?
<ikonia> nivis: look in your xorg file, or I think it's fc-cacle -l
<ikonia> fc-cache -l sorry
<ikonia> its not
<ikonia> fc-list
<nivis> ikonia: perfect - thanks
<ikonia> font's arn't my strongest topic
<enroldlin> wenas
<nivis> so if i get this in conky... Conky: can't load font 'PizzaDude Bullets:size=16'
<nivis> but the font is in the fc-list what could the problem be?
<nivis> fc-list | grep Pizza
<nivis> PizzaDude Bullets:style=Regular
<ikonia> nivis: conkey doesn't like that actual font ?
<ikonia> eg: it's too big to be displayed for example
<nivis> doesn't seem to
<ikonia> nivis: I don't know, I'm just offering a suggestion
<ikonia> nivis: ask j-rock the conky author
<necrite_> hello
<ikonia> hi
<enroldlin> nas
<necrite_> i have my wirless with ndiswrapper , i can see the device and i can make iwlist scan
<bonheurd> bonjour
<necrite_> but.. when i try to make one dhclietn wlan0 never negotiate the ip
<necrite_> there is any thing to look
<aleix> I'm looking to install a groupware software in my office, any recommendations?
<dinesh86> when i install bluez-gnome i find that many packages are required, is it bcas i am using dapper ?
<dinesh86> dbuc-glib gobject gmodule xml parser etc are required
<Joshooa> maybe
<ikonia> dinesh86: no, those packages have dependencies
<Joshooa> I did bluez today and I didn't need all that in 7.10
<ikonia> dinesh86: its that simple
<ikonia> Joshooa: how do you know ? he's not even listed what it needed
<ikonia> Joshooa: you can't see I didn't need that" when he's not even said what it needed
<dinesh86> oh so each time i get a dependancy i have to download ?
<Joshooa> he said dbuc-glib gobject gmodule xml parser etc are required
<ikonia> dinesh86: yes, the dependancy means that package NEED it to run so it will have to get it
<ikonia> Joshooa: etc etc.
<Joshooa> So I took that as when he went to install bluez, it said dbuc-glib gobject gmodule xml parser etc are required
<ikonia> Joshooa: later version of ubuntu include different packages as default and in some cases require a diffent method to function
<Joshooa> Yeah, hence, maybe it is cause he's using drapper
<dinesh86> can i download ubuntu 7.10 from any site where the download rate is good ?
<Joshooa> or she
<Lols> f*ck I <3 webmin
<magnetron> dinesh86: the fastest is to download it with bittorrent
<Lols> magnetron: *normally
<dinesh86> can u give me the link ?
<[mayh3m]pt|lapto> I am looking to dual boot ubuntu with vista, I messed up my partition now and nothing will boot, I threw my vista cd and it won't work anymore. Can I mount a vista iso in ubuntu and install from there to complete my dual boot?
<dinesh86> also can i upgrade or shud i scrap everything n then install ?
<Lols> [mayh3m]pt|lapto: not the easiest solution.
<Lols> rather. format ur hdd
<Joshooa> dinesh86: Upgrade should work, but when I did it I had a lot of crap from before and it didn't work well, and that was just from 7.04
<ikonia> Lols: you don't need to use that language !
<Lols> then partion using like, partion magic.
<matchek> [mayh3m]pt|lapto : it is the mbr pb
<Lols> ikonia: ....
<Lols> sorry.
<jq`> Lols: but i need to install vista somehow without a disk now :/
<dinesh86> joshooa: then can u give me the link to download ubuntu 7.10 faster
<Lols> Is ur disk lost?
<ikonia> dinesh86: www.ubuntu.com there are many mirrors local to you there
<matchek> [mayh3m]pt|lapto : you must reconfigure your MBR (master boot record)
<Joshooa> dinesh86: Do you want the CD or DVD?
<jq`> Lols: i got mad when nothing would boot and threw it and it's madd scratched and won't let me boot from it.
<WildnQIk> whats the command to set up the ip address etc for the network card
<dinesh86> but they r slow ! jus 7kbps
<ikonia> jq`: then you can't use it
<ikonia> dinesh86: try others
<ikonia> dinesh86: it may also be your isp
<Lols> jq`: thats the stupidist thing I've ever heard.
<Lols> dinesh86: bittorrent takes time to like.
<jq`> yeah i know it was a bootleged that i bought from a friend for $10
<Lols> -speed- up
<Lols> as suck
<Joshooa> dinesh86: You could try rtorrent, I get a lot faster downloads with that
<jq`> but if i install ubuntu first can i mount an iso from ubuntu to install vista?
<Lols> jq`: this is kinda that ubuntu help channel.. so get #vista to help.
<dinesh86> how to rtorrent ?
<chumby> how do i get 2 screens working from a fresh install?
<Lols> jq`: sounds like a roundabout way of doing it.
<jq`> Lols: then tell me the way you would do it
<matchek> jq` : don't you have a vista cd?
<jq`> Lols: thats the only thing i can think of :/
<gladeir> hey guys - have a teeny problem - adaptec scsi controller that displays "domain validation failure"
<Joshooa> dinesh86: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<jq`> matchek: shut up because if you were reading any of the things i said before you'd see that i said its too scratched up to work
<ikonia> jq`: drop that attitude, show respect and manners to people
<matchek> lol
<dinesh86> after that ?
<dinesh86> how shud i download ?
<bentob0x> what's the best command-line tool to compare two binary files that are > 4Gb?
<chumby> does anyone use 2 screens?
<WildnQIk> whats the apt-get package for gcc ?
<jq`> ikonia: maybe you can help me then because i haven't been a jerk to you. i just need to know if i can mount a vista iso in ubuntu and install vista
<Joshooa> dinesh86: get your torrent file, then rtorrent /path-to-torrent/Ubuntu.torrent
<magnetron> WildnQIk: build-essential
<ikonia> jq`: no you can't do that
<Slart> bentob0x: what's the goal .. to find out *if* they are the same..or do you want a list of what is different?
<dinesh86> will tat download faster /
<dinesh86> ?
<Joshooa> For me it did
<Lols> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 156 not upgraded.
<Lols> 3 not fully installed or removed.
<Lols> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<WildnQIk> command not found
<Lols> how to fix?
<jq`> ikonia: so whats my best bet? downloading and burning xp onto a cd then installing vista over that installation and then installing ubuntu
<ikonia> jq`: what ever window install method you want
<magnetron> Lols: shut down the other package manager
<WildnQIk> got it
<WildnQIk> :)
<ikonia> Lols: either use sudo or shut down any other package manager windows running
<Slart> WildnQIk: try sudo apt-get install build-essential.. I think that'll install gc
<Slart> gcc
<ikonia> Slart: correct
<WildnQIk> i just did apt-get install gcc
<WildnQIk> :)
<Lols> ikonia: non are running AFAIK.
<ikonia> Lols: use sudo
<jq`> ikonia: well i'd have to do xp first because thats could fit on a cd and i don't have dvd's. can you tell me a program that can burn iso's in ubuntu?
<Lols> i AM.
<Lols> *I am
<ikonia> jq`: gnome-baker ?
<Slart> jq`: brasero, gnomebaker
<chumby> i have one screen working ok... how do i get my other screen working?  i have an onboard graphics card as well as one in the slot
<ikonia> jq`: there are many in the package manager, do a search and install one you like
<Lols> ikonia: is there like a sudo apt restart
<jq`> ikonia: do they have gui's because i'm not too good with commands
<Lols> type of thing?
<ikonia> Lols: what command are you doing to get that error
<ikonia> jq`: yes they do
<Lols> sudo apt-get install sarg
<ikonia> Lols: put sudo infront of the command you are using
<jq`> ikonia: ok cool thank you for your help and for not being a cockgobbler like the others
<magnetron> Lols: shut down synaptic
<magnetron> !ohmy > jq`
<Lols> magnetron: um, how?
<ikonia> jq`: I asked you to not use that sort of lanague and attitude
<magnetron> Lols: the cross button of the corner of the window
<Lols> its not even open
<Joshooa> Hey check this out. http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16162&cat=0&page=1
<jq`> kk
<Lols> i have no synampic open
<Lols> at all
<ikonia> Joshooa: no, this is a support channel for ubuntu support
<magnetron> Lols: then don't shut it down
<Joshooa> ikonia: What's your problem?
<Lols> magnetron: then wtf to do to allow me to apt get?
<ikonia> Joshooa: that your posting random links in an ubuntu operating system support channel
<JensenDied> I'm looking for a bit of assistance in livecd creation, or any sort of documentation on livecd.sh (part of livecd-rootfs)
<ikonia> Lols: please don't use language like wtf, you've seen people today be asked to moderate their language
<Joshooa> ikonia: It's not random, it's ubuntu related
<ikonia> Joshooa: its nothing to do with support of ubuntu
<Joshooa> ikonia: And you were a dick with almost everything you said earlier
<Lols> wtf = what the floop
<Joshooa> ikonia: You could be nice maybe?
<ikonia> Joshooa: your language and attitude is inappropriate
<magnetron> !attitude > Joshooa
<JensenDied> wtf is part of bsdgames
<Joshooa> ikonia: My attitude?
<Joshooa> Whatever
<magnetron> Joshooa: stop pasting ads
<Lols> ikonia: /ignore.. and help me plz :P
<ikonia> Lols: magnetron is doing a fine job, I'm not stepping on toes
<Lols> magnetron, ikonia : i have -no- open package manager .. still can't apt-get
<Joshooa> magnetron: That attitude thing didn't even make sense, sorry for posting an ubuntu keyboard, you guys need to calm down
<jq`> ikonia: to burn an iso in gnomebaker i'd pick datacd ?
<ikonia> jq`: yes, as I recall there is an "image" option in one of the menus
<jq`> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> jq`: I don't have it open so I can't give you an exact location
<Lols> ikonia: okay, its time to step on magnetron's toes.
<Lols> Need answer
<jq`> ikonia: i found it, tools -> "burn cd image"
<ikonia> Lols: one moment, please show me the exact error again as I can't remember the path to the lockfile
<magnetron> Lols: i don't know why your APT database has a lock. did you interrupt any download lately?
<ikonia> jq`: well done
<Lols> magnetron: no
<ikonia> Lols: please show me the error again,
<Lols> noxville@Sayre:/etc/squid$ sudo apt-get install sarg
<Lols> Reading package lists... Done
<Lols> Building dependency tree
<Lols> Reading state information... Done
<Lols> Suggested packages: squidguard libapache-mod-php4
<Lols> The following NEW packages will be installed: sarg
<Lols> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 156 not upgraded.
<Lols> 3 not fully installed or removed.
<Lols> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Lols> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Lols> sighs
<magnetron> !paste > Lols
<Lols> wrong copy.
<Lols> !spam > Lols
<ikonia> Lols: ls -la /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<magnetron> Lols: use the pastebin plz
<Lols> yeah
<Lols> soz.
<magnetron> kust use it
<Lols> Um. -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2007-12-12 13:05 /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<schueler> Hi, is there any way t get some hardware acceleration (OPenGL) on an ATI 3D Rage LT Pro?
<ikonia> Lols: please show me the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<Lols> I di.
<Lols> *did
<Lols> above
<ikonia> Lols: ooh that was the output of that command
<Lols> Okay.
<Lols> quick plz.
<ikonia> Lols: quick
<ikonia> ?
<magnetron> run system > administration > proprietary drivers
<Lols> G2g.
<Lols> Need some stuff to apt-get whilst i'm away
<Lols> Howto kill that lock?
<Lols> noxville@Sayre:/etc/squid$ ls -la /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Lols> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2007-12-12 13:05 /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<ikonia> Lols: please run "fuser /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<magnetron> Lols: stop pasting!
<schueler> ther is no such driver for nthis card magnetron
<Slart> what is console-kit-daemon and why do I have so many running? (many=20+)
<magnetron> schueler: in that case, there is nothing you can do
<Lols> /var/cache/apt/archives/lock:  7891
<schueler> pitty...
<ikonia> Lols: ok, so you have another package manager running
<Lols> no
<ikonia> Lols: ps -ef | grep syn
<Lols> well, not knowingly
<ikonia> Lols: and ps -ef | grep 7891
<BB88> hello there, can anbody help me with networking on ubunutu?
<Lols> root      7891  7889  0 12:49 ?        00:00:00 apt-get -y --force-yes -f install samba
<Lols> root      7929  7891  0 12:50 ?        00:00:00 [dpkg] <defunct>
<kitofhawaii> BB88: what's your question?
<Lols> noxville  8600  6010  0 13:10 pts/0    00:00:00 grep 7891
<Lols> ikonia:
<BB88> I have an RTL8187 wireless "antenna" which plugs into the motherboard on the back. I can detect wireless networks, but it will not stay connected to my network
<ikonia> Lols: kill -11 7891 7929
<ikonia> magnetron: you where right, interputed update hanging around
<kitofhawaii> BB88: what driver are you using?
<Lols> yay
<Lols> ta
<BB88> Whatever came was installed with ubuntu 7.10
<kitofhawaii> BB88: odd...i have an rtl8187, i had to install a few thing to get it to go
<BB88> Ok, so what did you have to do? Any help would be greatly appreciated :D
<kitofhawaii> BB88: do an lsusb in terminal, and let me know what the number is next to Realtek Semiconductor (should be like 0bda:8187)
<BB88> obda:8187
<BB88> 0
<BB88> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<kitofhawaii> BB88: when you do an iwconfig, your wifi card comes up as...wlan0?
<mohkohn> would it be possible using the alternate-gutsy installer to install into existing lvm dm-crypt partition on a debian machine...
<ikonia> mohkohn I'd advise you not to
<BB88> IEEE 802.11g
<kitofhawaii> BB88: also, is it wpa/wep/or no encryption?
<mohkohn> and then use the /home
<ikonia> mohkohn I'd advise you not to
<mohkohn> ikonia, why not?
<BB88> kitofhawaii: Yes, it shows a wireless card
<ikonia> because the packages may be different versions and the ubuntu install is not meant to interact with debian installs
<kitofhawaii> BB88: as wlan0?
<BB88> yes
<imagitronics> anybody configured pine with gmail? I've followed a couple of different sites, to no avail.
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok you're using the kernel mode driver
<BB88> That good or bad? (y)
<kitofhawaii> BB88: how long does it stay connected for?
<mohkohn> has anybody had success with the ubuntu alternate installer to get a fully encrypted disk?
<BB88> like a minute without roaming then asks for key again
<BB88> if i manually connect, it shows signal strength, but i get no internet through
<kitofhawaii> BB88: is it wep/wpa/no encryption
<BB88> 128 wep
<mohkohn> I get a fully encrypted disk with etch that does not powerdown. or I can have an unencrypted ubuntu that switchs off.
<mohkohn> But I don't seem to be able to get a laptop that both encrypts and powers off.
<kitofhawaii> BB88: can you try it without encryption to see if it stays up for longer? (just to confirm the source of the problem)
<BB88> two secs, might be disconnected from here (Y)
<simp_lg> Hi all! How i can to execute GUI application by schedule? AT isn't work: "Cannot open display". Have you some thoughts?
<bentob0x> sorry Slart: the goal is simply to see if the binary files are different, I don't need to know what's different
<mohkohn> good night
<Slart> bentob0x: then I guess either crc32 or md5sum... I'm guessing md5sum is a bit slower but you can easily benchmark that on a smaller file.. say 100MB or so.. I don't know of anything faster that's still reasonably reliable
<OIM> hı to everyone
<bentob0x> k cool, going to have a look at it, thx Slart
<mariorz> does anyone know if there is an apt package of fwknop that works on 7.10?
<Slart> bentob0x: you're welcome
<adamadam20074> ok, heres my problem, i have an ati radeon 9800 pro graphics card, i got the fglrx driver installed on ubuntu gutsy 7.10, but when i try to enable desktop effects the screen goes white, anyone know how to fix this?
<Barry_> hello everyone, I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06.1 server edition 64bit on a new machine with a sata2 harddrive, the install seems to stall when it gets past the choose http proxy screen, if I press Prt Sc/Sys Rq button than it jumps to the next stage which is partitioning and its showing no options on which partitions to select
<gladier> adamadam20074 - go applications->accessories->terminal from there type in glxgears
<gladier> tell me the fps output
<gladier> barry_ what sort of controller?
<tuna-fish> okay, here's a dumb question: is the gnu libstdc++ really under strict gpl, as in no proprietary c++ programs can be compiled with gcc? please advice...
<Jordan_U>  
<adamadam20074> 1500 frames in 5.1 seconds = 293.844 FPS
<adamadam20074> 1348 frames in 5.3 seconds = 256.522 FPS
<adamadam20074> 2373 frames in 5.2 seconds = 452.107 FPS
<adamadam20074> 2599 frames in 5.2 seconds = 504.088 FPS
<adamadam20074> 2825 frames in 5.2 seconds = 545.019 FPS
<Barry_> gladier you mean motherboard?
<gladier> barry_ no i mean what type of chip is on the motherboard
<Jordan_U> bentob0x, At least theoretically you should be able to do a direct bitwise comparison faster than making hashes and comparing them, I don't know if the difference is significant or if there is an easy way to do a direct bitwise comparison though
<TheMafia> after installing gutsy it doesn't ask me for a password for my keyring?  I want it to
<Barry_> here's the mobo specs http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.aspx?sku=330158&view=detailed#ProductTabs
<TheMafia> does the keyring encrypt that based off of something else?
<Barry_> ATA-133, Serial ATA-150 (RAID)
<Barry_> that's the controller
<Johnson> hey i logged in but my wallpaper and icons don't show up is there a command to reboot the desktop?
<gladier> adamadam20074 - ok you have fglrx set up correctly ... open synaptic and install xserver-xgl (sp?)
<Jordan_U> bentob0x, If the difference is not significant however, then either there is no way to get any significant speed increase or you are loosing speed to seek times
<gladier> barry_ thats means nothing to nobody
<blankthemuffin> TheMafia, Doesn't it ask you for a keyring password when you first store a password?
<Barry_> sorry one sec let me look it up in the mobo manual
<TheMafia> blankthemuffin, no it didn't it did in feisty but not gutsy
<blankthemuffin> TheMafia, oh ok.
<perfector> does anyone know y i cant get text like "ok" and "cancel" in apps like audacity and xmms. could it be some gtk font problem??
<gladier> barry_ you have the VT8237A southbridge.
<adamadam20074> what does sp mean?
<joe7d6> can anyone pls clarify the load cycle count laptop sda hdd issue. im confused!
<jo__> adamadam20074, maybe you don't have acceleration on
<gladier> adamadam20074 - it means my spelling may not be exactly correct
<bentob0x> basically, I copied files from my local machine onto the server and I got two-three errors while copying, I just want to make sure that the files are well copied
<adamadam20074> lol
<erudified> bentob0x, md5sum
<jo__> adamadam20074, type glxinfo | grep -i rendering on terminal and what does it say?
<super-6-1> hello can anyone tell me why my flash plaer in fire fox on youtube is very slow
<Barry_> my mother board is a MSI P4M900M2-L and its specs list the storage controller as  ATA-133, Serial ATA-150 (RAID) I'm not sure what you're looking for gladier sorry
<adamadam20074>  No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<BB882> kitofhawaii: no luck, wouldn't let me connect
<TheMafia> blankthemuffin, Is the keyring manager where I need to be looking or is that the wrong application?
<adamadam20074> gladier i installed the xserver xgl
<blankthemuffin> TheMafia, I'd say that's where you should be looking
<maaike> ik have quite a weird question: a few days ago I did an update and since then I have no button to restart or shutdown my laptop... does anyone know what happened?
<gladier> maaike - on the panel or in the menu?
<kitofhawaii> BB882: well that narrows it down some :)
<maaike> gladier: both
<madmonk> hi there!
<aantn> hiho
<kitofhawaii> BB882: at least we know it's the driver that is
<BB882> ok :)
<madmonk> strange behave here!
<Barry_> ah found this on my mobo ide controller
<Barry_> On-Board IDE    • An IDE controller on the VT8237A/VT8237S chipset provides IDE HDD/CD-ROM with PIO, Bus Master and Ultra DMA 133/100/66/33 operation modes.
<magnetron> maaike: right click the panel and add it again
<madmonk> ubuntu gutsy, compiz activated
<madmonk> I lost all my files that were on the desktop
<gladier> adamadam20074 - restart your pc and it should work now
<aantn> what package contains the gecko sdk?
<madmonk> I just touched em to move em and they totally disappered!
<BB882> kitofhawaii: So the next step from here would be to?
<madmonk> neither with ls -a
<madmonk> deleted!
<adamadam20074> well last time i did that i still got an error on the direct rendering, it would say mesa indirect rendering
<madmonk> and also a lot of dir I created under my home!
<kitofhawaii> BB882: if i can find the link to the driver i used...however since you have a true 8187b card, you may have luck with ndiswrapper
<TheMafia> blankthemuffin, fyi, gutsy is using pam to decrypt the keyring upon login
<maaike> magnetron: I can add the "quit" button, but inside that, I can only choose to suspend or hibernate my laptop, there is no option anymore to restart or shutdown
<madmonk> how can it be??
<BB882> I am complete novoice to Linux so I have not got a clue :)
<kitofhawaii> BB882: unfortunately the rtl8187 card tends to have...relatively weak...linux support from realtek
<kitofhawaii> BB882: do you know if it's an 8187L or B?
<server3> Hi all
<BB882> hmm, anyway to tell?
<Flynsarmy> Any Aussies here have a working GA sources list?
<bullgard4>  Gnome menu System > Administration System protocol > File > Open > (Open protocol) > /var/log/kern.log > Open reports: "/var/log/kern.log is no log file." and does not open although Gutsy opens it on another computer. What went wrong?
<server3> I want to upgrade MySQL 5.x on my server. And I have noticed by Ubuntu, that newer version exists.
<kitofhawaii> BB882: in terminal -> "dmesg | grep 8187L"
<YJ> 真痛苦～
<WildnQIk> how do i allow a certain port to be open
<server3> If I click a button to install newer version of MySQL, should old version still working?
<YJ> 我现在用XChat了～
<magnetron> WildnQIk: they are by default?
<YJ> 你们能看见么？
<WildnQIk> i wanna add a port to be open
<xLE> YJ we arent chinese
<kitofhawaii> BB882: if you get anything more than nothing, then the answer is you have 8187L
<xxx_> do i need special software already installed or some repo's before i am abel to use themes ?
<magnetron> !cn > YJ
<BB882> get nothing lol
<YJ> .......
<magnetron> !zh > YJ
<xxx_> ?
<YJ> I am chinese!
<chazco> hi... how can I assosiate the extension .tmd with an application and provide an icon?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to enable GD in the default LAMP installed in gutsy?
<perfector> does anyone know y i cant get text like "ok" and "cancel" in apps like audacity and xmms. could it be some gtk font problem??
<magnetron> !zh | YJ
<ubotu> YJ: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xxx_> can someone help me ?
<BB882> I have a bt voyager 1040 pci card, could that work better?
<kitofhawaii> BB882: lemme look it up real quick
<xxx_> do i need special repositries isntalled before i can use cutom made themes?
<WildnQIk> how do i configure my ip addresses for my eth0 ?
<BB882> ok, but i'd rather use that rtl8187
<adamadam20074> ok gladier the fglrx is running really really slow now, choppy windows, choppy movies, everything
<kitofhawaii> BB882: well you're in luck, because the bt voyager has even less support :) let's stick with rtl8187. did you get any output from that command i sent earlier?
<WildnQIk> how do i configure my ip addresses for my eth0 ?
<kitofhawaii> WildnQIk: dhcp or static?
<blankthemuffin> How can I kill a connection to the net?
<WildnQIk> static
<BB882> kitofhawaii: Excellent news ^_^ I had no output at all, just a new line with name@host
<blankthemuffin> basically I want to view and destroy connections and the threads associated with them?
<kitofhawaii> WildnQIk: system -> administration -> network tools -> select your card and click properties -> uncheck enable roaming
<adamadam20074> and jo how do i enable hardware acceleration?
<WildnQIk> i dont have the graphis im doing it in basic mode
<kitofhawaii> BB882: how about "dmesg | grep 8187B"
<erUSUL> WildnQIk: System>Admin>Net
<BB882> nothingeither
<BB882> nothing either*
<dinesh86> commandline to copy directory ?
<erUSUL> WildnQIk: edit /etc/network/interfaces (man interfaces)
<erUSUL> dinesh86: cp -R dir destination
<dinesh86> thanx a lot :)
<kitofhawaii> BB882: hmm what model usb is this? i need the model, and any revision numbers
<WildnQIk> how do i edit the ports
<WildnQIk> ?
<erUSUL> WildnQIk: ports?
<kitofhawaii> WildnQIk: if it's temporary "ifconfig eth0 <yourip> netmask <mask> broadcast <broadcastaddr>
<kitofhawaii> WildZeck: i.e. "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255"
<adamadam20074> ok when i tried xlgears it rebooted the xserver
<jo__> adamadam20074, when you type glxinfo | grep rendering... what does it say on direct rendering?
<adamadam20074> No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<kitofhawaii> WildnQIk: you probably don't need the broadcast address...i dunno i'm so used to typing it though...
<jo__> ah ok. to fix it you need to install appropriate drivers..
<WildnQIk> kitofhawaii, wil that stay ther eif i restart
<erUSUL> adamadam20074: what graphic hardware?
<jo__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<adamadam20074> as in graphics card?
<kitofhawaii> WildnQIk: it's only temporary.
<jo__> click on the link and try the solutions over there
<erUSUL> WildnQIk: no, you have to put it on /etc/network/interfaces. See the manual page to see how (man interfaces)
<adamadam20074> ati radeon 9800 pro
<erUSUL> !ati | adamadam20074
<ubotu> adamadam20074: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simp_lg> How i can to execute GUI application by schedule? at isn't work: "Cannot open display", cron isn't work too (same message). Have you some thoughts?
<kitofhawaii> WildnQIk: for permanent, review the interfaces man page "man interfaces" for instructions on setting static in the interfaces file
<kitofhawaii> BB882: did you get the model? it should be on the side of the usb wifi card
<q-tip> simp_lg try exporting the display
<jo__> if that doesn't work then you need a better graphic card.  that means you can' t use the desktop effects
<wasabi_> hey, is there a version of the lightning addon for thunderbird that actually works on 32 bit gusty?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to enable GD in the default LAMP installed in Gutsy?
<simp_lg> q-tip: How? Say me please... I try but nothing is worked.
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: I used the one in the repos.
<wasabi_> that's version .5
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, unless your version is .7 then i want that repo too
<WildnQIk> how do i edit my ports on linux so it allows people to access via that port
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, you're talking about lightning-extension right?
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: yes
<q-tip> simp_lg: What app you trying to run ?
<dreamcoder> can anyone please tell me how to let my xbox 360 connect to the internet through kubuntu?
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, ahh i see. need the newer version to do a sync with google calendar. even sunbird is outdated in the repos
<BB88> kitofhawaii: sorry internet disconnect
<imanex> anyone around?
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: I see.
<BB88> kitofhawaii: nothing happens when I type dmesg |grep 8187B or dmesg | grep8187L
<kitofhawaii> BB88: what's the model# of your card and who manufacture's it (realtek?)
<BB88> It came with my ASUS Motherboard
<imanex> can anyone help me getting my external card reader and external hdd workin in ubuntu?
<BB88> It is an antenna, that conencts to a port on the back
<kitofhawaii> BB88: oh. it's built in..
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, thanks anyway
<BB88> Yeah
<kitofhawaii> BB88: do you know the model of your asus card? there's two models of the realtek 8187
<kitofhawaii> BB88: err...asus motherboard
<BB88> let me get the mb box
<simp_lg> q-tip: It doesn't matter. I do so: EXPORT DISPLAY=MySuperComputer:0.0
<bakarat_> hi, i wanna mount nfs, how does it work with permissions? does it keep original file permissions or (like samba) use the current user to set permissions?
<WildnQIk> how do i edit my ports on linux so it allows people to access via that port
<magnetron> WildnQIk: the port is already open by default, as i said earlier
<BB88> just says Asus WiFi-AP SOlo
<bakarat_> WildnQIk, unless you have a firewall running
<bakarat_> it may be blocking the port
<q-tip> simp_lg: export DISPLAY=dsfdsfdf:0.0 will export you xwindows server to another display yes not sure if it will actually fix you problem, is there a --nodisplay option on the application you are running ?
<WildnQIk> how do i stop the firewall
<bakarat_> (also a router etc could block incoming access)
<bakarat_> you...shut it down :|
<legs1x1> WildnQIk, do you have a firewall running?
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, looks like i found a work around
<kitofhawaii> WildnQIk: depends on the firewall. what are you trying to give people access to?
<BB88> kitofhawaii: ASUS Wi-FI AP Solo
<bakarat_> WildnQIk, more importantly: are you behind a router?
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: What's that?
<bakarat_> this is the #1 problem in most cases
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<q-tip> simp_lg: for example I run $matlab --nodesktop its a x app but runs like this under a shell enviroment depends on the app
<legs1x1> Well the router probably has a built in firewall
<bakarat_> hi, i wanna mount nfs, how does it work with permissions? does it keep original file permissions or (like samba) use the current user to set permissions?
<brobostigon> bakarat_: no idea.
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, apparently that project allows ubuntu users to install the latest thunderbird, firefox and mozilla software. and users have said that the new lightning plugin works perfectly with this method
<brobostigon> !nfs | bakarat_
<ubotu> bakarat_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<simp_lg> q-tip: Nop. This option my application don't have...
<BB88> kitofhawaii: USB910_WFGBT it is listed on the motherboard sheet
<dcordes> imanex, yo, bro
<imanex> can anyone help me, or give me a link to a site that will assist me in building a kernel for ubuntu that will support my external storage devices (usb)
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: Thanks for the link!
<imanex> yo dcordes, sup
<dcordes> imanex, you don't need a new kernel for this
<imanex> im listening dcordes...
<q-tip> simp_lg: 01 04 * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand
<imanex> my device wont show up in /dev/*
<dcordes> imanex, sure?
<imanex> the device isnt there to mount
<adamadam20074> ok jo and gladier installed the restricted drivers manager as it said to in the how to instructions, still get same error messages and video still choppy
<blankthemuffin> What kind of usb devices are they imanex? every usb device I've thrown at ubuntu works fine.
<erUSUL> imanex: what type of storage device. usb-storage is well supported in ubuntu
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, no prob
<dcordes> imanex, first things first: check with "lsusb" if you see a new device on  connect
<imanex> i have an external 350gb hdd, and a card reader i havent tried to use yet
<erUSUL> imanex: can you do dmesg after inserting the device
<imanex> checking now dcordes...
<dcordes> imagitronics, you told me your card reader would  not work either
<imagitronics> ?
<imagitronics> I did?
<imanex> im gatherin it wont
<dcordes> imagitronics, hm sorry ^^
<imanex> he meant me dude
<imagitronics> heh
<kitofhawaii> BB88: in the case of your motherboard you need to use ndiswrapper
<imanex> using the tab function
<imagitronics> :P
<dcordes> exactly
<BB88> ok, how do i do that then
<imanex> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<imanex> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0047 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0
<imanex> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<imanex> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dcordes> BB88, p5b deluxe?
<imanex> not showin up
<simp_lg> q-tip: What means these chars 01 04 * * * ?
<BB88> no
<dcordes> imanex, is your device powered? :)
<kitofhawaii> BB88: open synaptic package manager, search for "ndiswrapper", place a check next to all of the choices that come up, and click apply
<BB88> M2n32-sli deluxe
<q-tip> its cron
<simp_lg> q-tip: ) ok
<BB88> kitofhawaii: sorry how to do that
<q-tip> simp_lg: from crontab
<imanex> yes it is, im not retarded lol
<imanex> [ 3188.845359] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
<imanex> [ 3189.252953] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 14, error -71
<jouke_> ifconfig shows eth0 with a strange mac address, ifdown eth0 gives: eth0 not configured. Anyone an idea what could be wrong?
<BB88> through manual config,I can connect to my routers home address, just not get internet connection
<kitofhawaii> BB88: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<dcordes> imanex, oh that's evil
<q-tip> simp_lg: you using crontab right ?
<simplechat> xxx_, nah
<simplechat> or you shouldn't
<simplechat> wow
<xxx_> kk
<kitofhawaii> BB88: you can ping your router?
<Oizo|away> Hi there, my ubuntu is booting extremely slow, could this be cause in grub the kernel line has the options "ro quiet splas" in particular the ro option?
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, wow this is actually very useful. it automatically downloads and compiles a new version. you don't have to wait for the repos to update and you don't have to manually do the compilation
<imanex> dcordes, im not sure what that means and wouldnt know how to go about getting it to
<BB88> i can access the root page like edit the router through my thing
<simplechat> Oizo|away, that wuoldn't be it. ro is normal. that command line options are the same as mine, assuming the splas is splash
<kitofhawaii> BB88: through what thing? firefox? :)
<BB88> just cannot get the right ip address to connect i guess
<erUSUL> imanex: o.O it seems that you encountered a kernel bug or buggy hardware  [ 3189.252953] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 14, error -71
<BB88> yes through firefox, sorry ;)
<erUSUL> !bugs | imanex
<ubotu> imanex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<simp_lg> q-tip: yes, but at first I began to trying to do this with at
<simplechat> Oizo|away, are you running lots of services? whats running at startup?
<dcordes> imanex, I am almost sure your hardware is malfunctioning
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: I tried thunderbird for a while, but I use Evolution now. :)
<kitofhawaii> BB88: type "ip route" what does the default via say?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: (in terminal)
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: Built in calandar
<imanex> it works in windows fine, i just backed up the shit i had to it
<Filled-Void> HI all could anyone tell me where I could find information about what all codecs are in Ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<jouke_> ifconfig shows eth0 with a strange mac address, ifdown eth0 gives: eth0 not configured. Anyone an idea what could be wrong?
<BB88> default via 192.168.1.2
<imanex> its only since i put linux on my comp, my hardware is screaming at me
<kitofhawaii> BB88: does it say a device?
<Oizo|away> im just running a fresh new installed ubuntu - grub loads - i select ubuntu - black screen with blinking cursor in the upper left for ~5mins - then "reading files needed to boot" for another ~5mins - and its extremely slow after that - after logging in it needs another ~3min to load the desktop etc.
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, true. but i use thunderbird cause of the better gmail imap support. and also lightning allows me to sync with google calendar
<simplechat> imagitronics, whats the problem?
<BB88> wlan0 scope link metric 100
<q-tip> simp_lg: oh well what I sent was a crontab entry use crontab -e cut and paste this in change the time you want to kick off (man crontab) and change the directory and command name this shuold work..
<imanex> can i build the latest kernel for my distro from kernel.org?
<simplechat> Oizo|away, how much ram does that comp have?
<Oizo|away> 512mb
<imanex> is it compatible
<kingzar> SMCWUSBT-G2 < wireless USB dongle isn't working in UBUNTU 7.10
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, i would switch to evolution, but can it sync with google calendar too?
<simplechat> Oizo|away, and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<imagitronics> :)
<simplechat> Oizo|away, and what proc?
<simplechat> Cause this is wierd?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: "ifconfig wlan0" do you have an ip address?
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: I don't now, let me see if I can find out...
<simplechat> run top on it
<simplechat> how much ram free do you have?
<simplechat> and do you notice it swapping to disk?
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, awesome thanks
<dcordes> imanex, won't help you. those things which are used to make your hardware run are standarf for a long period of time
<BB88> no just subnet and the router 192.168.1.1/2
<Oizo|away> 7.10 ubuntu, but problem also appears to older versions, and kubuntu too, 1.8ghz 512mb ram cmop, the odd thing is, it used to work for a week - then it stopped working, then it worked for one boot again, and after that not working
<BB88> i have ndiswrapper installed now
<kingzar> SMCWUSBT-G2 < wireless USB dongle isn't working in UBUNTU 7.10
<imanex> dcordes, so how am i to get my external usb storage to work?
<imanex> dcordes, is there no config i can have a bash at?
<Oizo|away> and i dont know how to notice if it swaps :/ how do i see that? and will a dmesg paste help you help me :)?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: in terminal type "ifconfig wlan0" what does it say next to inet addr:?
<dcordes> imanex, you have to be more specific. what you look for is rather "why does the ehci_hcd (usb thingy) reject my harddrive?
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: Yes, but read only, it seems.
<BB88> 192.168.1.1
<jouke_> Ifdown doesn't work, help
<dcordes> imanex, no it's a common process. does everything for you no need for configuring. Please give me the output of your "dmesg"
<dcordes> pastebin.ca
<jack> who is watching TV on ubuntu7.10
<kitofhawaii> BB88: did you configure a static address for this?
<imanex> dcordes, k hold up dude.
<Lols> ... hi.
<Odd-rationale> wasabi_: however, the next version...http://chenthill.wordpress.com/2007/10/23/google-calendar-in-evolution-2/
<jack> I have a USB TV box, but I can get it work on my ubuntu
<simp_lg> q-tip: Thank you! It is worked.
<imanex> dcordes, if i was to paste it i would get g-lined... its too big
<kitofhawaii> BB88: under system -> administration -> network, click "wireless connection" and properties...do you have "enable roaming mode" checked?
<wasabi_> Odd-rationale, nice! thanks. i think i will go back to evolution when that comes out
<Lols> kitofhawaii: hallowah
<Lols> [Steve here]
<kitofhawaii> Lols: heya
<swiftweasel> Which one is more better, when it comes to upgrading your box... gksu "update-manager -c" or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kingzar> how do you become root?
<Oizo|away> so cpould that help you simplechat or did i just scare you with my problem :D
<jouke_> sudo su
<jouke_> kingzar:
<BB88> yes
<kingzar> thnkx
<jouke_> but just use sudo <command> instead
<imanex> dcordes, output in ur pm
<Lols> kitofhawaii: been playing with webmin.. its l33t
<BB88> kitofhawaii it now longer displays my router homepage
<kingzar> and how do you install ndiswrapper
<simplechat> Oizo|away, i have no idea what your problem is. have you checked the amount of ram that its currently using and have you tried a clean reinstall?
<kingzar> :p
<kingzar> i tried installing
<kitofhawaii> BB88: i'm a bit confused why your inet addr would be your router address
<BB88> kitofhawaii: i have not conifugred a static ip
<kingzar> but the guide on sourcefourge isn't really detailed enough for my level
<BB88> it connected to the router home page, but now it wont
<Oizo|away> simplechat i tried ubuntu+kubuntu in 7.10 7.04 and all the same problem - and if you tell me how to get the ammount of ram in use ill check that
<kitofhawaii> BB88: to confirm... "ifconfig wlan0 | grep 192.168" to confirm, it says 192.168.1.1 next to "inet addr:"?
<glads> hey guys - im getting this wonderful message saying "can't access tty job control turned off" and leaving me at a busybox prompt (LiveCD and yes ive checked the MD5 and used two different ubuntu ISO's and i get the same problem
<simplechat> Oizo|away, type top in a terminal window
<kaori> kaori
<simplechat> also, did you create a swap partition on install?
<simplechat> and how large is it?
<simplechat> can you tell me the output of free
<simplechat> (in a terminal window)
<BB88> it says nothing
<kitofhawaii> http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/234630/realtek-rtl8187l-wireless-driver-1221-windows-98se-me-free-download.html
<Oizo|away> hm i chose the option to just let it grab the whole hdd - you think manually doing the partition stuff could be a solution? and im just using windows here, cause booting ubuntu takes like 40min :/
<kitofhawaii> BB88: go there...download the windows 98 driver
<kitofhawaii> BB88: we're going to just go on ahead with setting up ndis
<imagitronics> apparently naim wasn't the command line chat program I was thinking of
<imagitronics> I wish I could think of it
<BB88> ok cool
<BB88> i have ndis all ticked and installed from disk like you said :)
<kitofhawaii> BB88: did you get the link?
<jouke_> Somehow /etc/network/interfaces isn't read during startup, any ideaS/
<BB88> yes downloaded file
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok unpack it somewhere you can find it...
<BB88> k
<Oizo|away> wel simplechat thanks for your help - ill come back and bugger you or someone else when i got more information ready
<kitofhawaii> BB88: from terminal, "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" let me know when that's up
<simplechat> Oizo|away, i'd do it manually
<Oizo|away> oki ill try that
<madMadam_myr> hi!
<simplechat> you want three partitions, 4 gig swap, 10 gig root, rest /home.
<simplechat> cause if you have no swap, that would kill your machine
<madMadam_myr> is there anyone who knows a pdf password recovery sw?
<BB88> empty
<kitofhawaii> Lols: glad you like webmin :)
<Oizo|away> on a 10gig hdd i can trunkate that to 2gig swap 5gig root rest home maybe?
<Lols> lol.
<madMadam_myr> working on linux (ubuntu gutsy)
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok...confirm up at the top of gedit, it says (remember, case sensitive): blacklist (/etc/modprobe.d) - gedit
<Oizo|away> or any other advice how to partition my cute 10gig hdd simplechat ?
<kingzar> 8 gig swap
<kingzar> 2 gig root
<glads> ozio|away - how much rams?
<Oizo|away> 512mb
<Lols> Anyone here had/got a dell laptop?
<BB88> there is nothing in the blacklist kitofhawaii
<bullgard4> "++ . /etc/acpi/suspend.d/75-console-switch.sh; ++++ fgconsole; Could not obtain any file descripor for the console; +++ CONSOLE=; +++ chvt 12; Could not obtain any file descriptor for the console." Can I ignore this error message?
<Lols> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lols> !friends
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friends - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lols> :P
<kitofhawaii> BB88: it should have something...at minimum information that describes that it's the blacklist file
<Oizo|away> so 512mb ram 1.8ghz - 10gig hdd - how to partition is the last question before i will leave you alone :D
<zipf> hi can someone help me out with a dual monitor problem i'm having?
<smithw> Hello everyone. I'm having some trouble with gnome and ms core fonts. verdana, arial, tahoma etc. can be used with kde programs and/or openoffice.org, but gnome programs can't use them (they show up in the font list, but the characters are displayed either as a list of tiny squares of not displayed at all). could anyone please point me in the right direction?
<Oizo|away> hm whatsoever cya and t hanks
<kitofhawaii> BB88: anyway...ok i'll take your word you have the right file :-D add two lines, "blacklist r8187" and "blacklist rtl8187"
<bullgard4> Gnome menu System > Administration > System Log > File > Open > (Open log) > /var/log/kern.log > 'Open' rejects: "/var/log/kern.log is no log file" and does not open although Gutsy opens it on another computer. What went wrong?
<melon26f8> im looking for a book
<CosMiC_Touch> HelLo
<CosMiC_Touch>  is here anyone who has an idea why there are created "CGI.XXXX.X" Files in /tmp when i upload Files on my Server (Apache+Xsend)
<bb882> bloddy vista
<magnetron> CosMiC_Touch: browser cache
<melon26f8> "the complete idiot guide to linux"
<bb882> ok kitofhawaii the blacklist is empty
<Joshoo1> jq`: Hey my internet died, did you get anywhere/
<kitofhawaii> bb882: ech...lol
<bb882> ?
<CosMiC_Touch> magnetron: Can i change this  to an other place ?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: ok i expected there to be at least someting, but let's role with it...at two lines "blacklist r8187" and "blacklist rtl8187"
<CosMiC_Touch> for example : /usr/tmp ?
<bb882> in terminal?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: it should have had at least some information letting you know it's the blacklist file
<magnetron> CosMiC_Touch: the settings mould be in your browser. some browser allow you to set it, some don't
<kitofhawaii> bb882: no, in that gedit
<melon26f8> has someone this book?
<CosMiC_Touch> magnetron:  no this CGI Files are on /tmp on the Server
<CosMiC_Touch> sorry for my bad english
<bb882> ok done
<kitofhawaii> bb882: ok save and then go back to the terminal you were in
<magnetron> CosMiC_Touch: oh, then it's some part of your apache conf or that xsend
<bb882> canno save
<bb882> cannot save
<kitofhawaii> bb882: did you use the gksu command as mentioned?
<bb882> yes
<CosMiC_Touch> magnetron:  any hint in which file i can configure that ?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: just close it, go back into terminal, and type "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" again...make sure the user stays as root
<snkmad> how do i make some program only open on the second workspace?
<magnetron> CosMiC_Touch: the apache conf file should be in /etc
<bb882> ok
<kitofhawaii> bb882: try adding those lines and save again. it should save.
<snkmad> no ideas?
<CosMiC_Touch> magnetron:  OKidoki , thx
<unf> hello
<bb882> ok
<kitofhawaii> bb882: did it save?
<unf> ive installed ubuntu in a LVM partition. before rebooting my system ive chrooted to the root partition and installed lvm2, do i have to add dm-mod to /etc/modules too?
<bb882> it saved
<bb882> and displayed other things first
<bb882> i put/d not .d
<kitofhawaii> bb882: ok...fantastic :)
<bb882> heh :0
<kitofhawaii> bb882: in terminal, "gksu ndisgtk"
<kritzstapf> hi, the powerbutton of my thinkpad r61 does not cause gnome to show up the shutdown-window, what might be wrong?
<riaal> anyone know how to include a directory with .h "indlude files" in a cmake?
<bb882> ok
<WildnQIk> when I install the base system version and not the full graphics version, how come i cant access certain ports
<kitofhawaii> bb882: click add install new driver, and find that driver you downloaded (you want to select the .inf file)
<bb882> i have no means of getting the file onto the other computer
<bb882> can i use an ethernet capel :0
<bb882> cable
<kitofhawaii> bb882: usb thumb drive?
<bb882> lost it lol
<kitofhawaii> bb882: or burn a disk...:)
<bb882> only got dvd-r :)
<bb882> so put it on that?
<blankthemuffin> bb882, Yeah you can use Ethernet if you have too
<kitofhawaii> bb882: i suppose. it's a waste of a disk, but that'll work.  you need to get the driver over
<bb882> ok how can i use ethernet then?
<kitofhawaii> blankthemuffin: ...if it's a crossover cable :)
<bb882> i'll try both :)
<blankthemuffin> nah, you don't need a crossover cable :S
<unf> ive installed ubuntu in a LVM partition. before rebooting my system ive chrooted to the root partition and installed lvm2, do i have to add dm-mod to /etc/modules too?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: or you have a spare switch
<snkmad> how do i make some program always open on the second workspace?
<blankthemuffin> I've never ever used a crossover cable in my life
<blankthemuffin> and I have two pc's connected directly with a patch cable right now
<bb882> no idea
<kritzstapf> blankthemuffin: then youve never come across stupid NICs ;)
<blankthemuffin> kritzstapf,  :)
<kitofhawaii> blankthemuffin: if they're directly connected, then you have at least one card with auto-mdix
<abhi> can anyone direct me on how i can enable dvd and vcd playback???
<blankthemuffin> Yeah I think the one in my PC is pretty good
<jouke_> WHY the F*CK is my mac address different. like it's making a bridged connection or something
<bb882> the ethernet cable is connected and found in both vista and ubuntu
<brobostigon> abhi: install vlc and libdvdcss
<kitofhawaii> blankthemuffin: auto-mdix isn't common on nics, normally you require a crossover cable
<abhi> brobostigon: how?
<blankthemuffin> kitofhawaii, ok, I've just never experienced that.
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install vlc libdvdcss
<kitofhawaii> odd...when did they start putting auto-mdix in?
<jt333> anyone know sendmail
<blankthemuffin> I dunno, but my N-Force 4 chipset must have it
<abhi> brobostigon: i already tried vlc it didn't allow me to playback vcds. i hear mplayer works well. but what all codecs in mplayer am i looking for?
<blankthemuffin> and my old PC would have had it too
<blankthemuffin> you got them connected bb882 ?
<abhi> brobostigon: libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<brobostigon> i have never used anything but vlc to play such things so i dont know.
<bb882> it shows limited conenctivty on windows
<bb882> and ubuntu says connected
<brobostigon> search for it in synaptic
<blankthemuffin> mmm, you will have to set up ip's for them both
<blankthemuffin> you have any idea what I'm talking about bb882 ?
<bb882> sorta, i''ll stick to the dvd lol
<blankthemuffin> because if you don't it's probably a darn sight easier to put it on the dvd :P
<jouke_> /etc/network/interfages is the configuration file for the network right?
<kitofhawaii> blankthemuffin: :)
<blankthemuffin> yeah jouke_
<bb882> how llong do formats take? ...
<blankthemuffin> only, interfaces
<jouke_> blankthemuffin: is it the only one?
<kitofhawaii> blankthemuffin: actually...nforce i guess it'd make sense they'd include auto-mdix. i guess they like them bells and whistles
<jouke_> because it doesn't load on startup
<blankthemuffin> yeah kitofhawaii, Dual gigabit NIC's :D
<kitofhawaii> bb882: i'm not sure...this is why i always keep around a usb drive :)
<blankthemuffin> yeah jouke_, pastebin yours.
<jouke_> or maybe some other programm changes some things later on, but I really can't figure out why it isn't fcking loading /etc/network/interface on startup
<bb882> now it says unable to complete format, ffs :(
<jouke_> blankthemuffin: just normal, only added hwaddress ether ma:ca:dr:es:s
<kitofhawaii> blankthemuffin: dual gigabit nic's...you could do a port trunk on that :)
<bb882> i dunno where mine is, lost it somewhere
<kitofhawaii> bb882: it's ok...but i mean it's going to take a fair amount of steps to do it over the ethernet cable
<blankthemuffin> does it work when you run /etc/init.d/networking restart ??/
<jouke_> blankthemuffin: no
<jouke_> ifdown eth0 isn't working aswell
<blankthemuffin> pastebin it Jou
<jouke_> altough it's configured and it's in ifconfig :/
<livingtarget> anyone know in Open Office how I make a single page in landscape mode (lying on it's side)?
<discipulus> Hey guys, anyone wanna tell me the difference between the many different ways to have an encrypted file system and which one of those options is the best?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: you don't have a long enough cable to go from your ubuntu to your router by any chance?
<blankthemuffin> jouke_, pastebin it so we can check
<kitofhawaii> livingtarget: format -> page
<blankthemuffin> heh, kitofhawaii <3 my 30M cable :D
<livingtarget> ah ok :)
<Stonekeeper> hello. Anyone know of a utility to interactively tune X? Stretch screen etc? I've used it before - can't remember the name. Thanks.
<kitofhawaii> blankthemuffin: :) i <3 my wireless repeaters :-D
<draken> can someone help me, i cant seem to ping my windows pc on the network
<livingtarget> kitofhawaii: can I do just a single page not the whole document?
<blankthemuffin> kitofhawaii, I have a wifi network too, but it's too slow. :P
<blankthemuffin> draken, how are they set up?
<discipulus> I know there is LUKS, Loopback, EncFS, ecryptfs, and TrueCrypt, but which one is best?
<draken> was working the other day
<bosworth> Hi. suspend to disk doesn't work for me. I've read that I should add lines like "resume=/dev/sd3" to grub, but I dont know where to add them
<draken> its because i got two network cards
<ggugilove> hi
<blankthemuffin> draken, are they both connected to a router
<ggugilove> hi im korean
<blankthemuffin> or what?
<BB88> kitofhawaii
<oakxx> i have to type this to install something.... cmake . -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=RELEASE  , now , am i supposed to change RELEASE to something like kubuntu?
<BB88> got the files on my ubuntu, now what?
<ggugilove> exit
<livingtarget> ah never mind openoffice help to the rescue
<jouke_> blankthemuffin: http://pastebin.com/d6bb0c003
<mrynit> i tried installing the latest ati drivers using this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide and i got the older driver 8.37.6 seen here http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/3306/screenshotyp1.png
<self> Q: How can I have a bash script to run a program in the background ever 5 min, kinda like a loop, and to run that program with a unique parameter each time.  I want to download a stream to a unique filename, then pass that filename to another program, then repeat every 5 min.
<self> Ideas?
<oakxx> mrynit: i just installed ati drivers for the first time tonight
<self> And, I'd perfer *not* to use cron
<BB88> kitofhawaii: Got the file you sent me on my other computer. Now what?
<jouke_> self: look at... nw
<jouke_> nm
<jouke_> why not use cron?
<self> I want to make it into a package I can have other people use as well
<kitofhawaii> BB88: alt-f2 then type "gksu ndisgtk"
<self> ./begin
<self> is easier than alot of cron stuff :(
<toastja1> whoops, I just removed myself from all the groups :/
<BB88> nothing happens
<blankthemuffin> jouke_, do you really have that many network connections!?
<toastja1> how can I add myself back in?  sudo doesn't seem to be working anymore...
<self> Perhaps cron is the only solution
<jouke_> blankthemuffin: not atm
<jouke_> but that shouldn't me the problem
<mrynit> oakxx, orly hows it working for you? try running amdcccle
<oakxx> its workign grreat
<oakxx> i used envy to install it
<self> My goal here is to rip air traffic control radio to 15min MP3 files, and then host them as a archive.  Ideally I'd also use speech recognition at some point
<oakxx> i love envy
<oakxx> LOVE IT
<oakxx> it works in debian too
<oakxx> oh so nice.
<self> oakxx: is turning green for envy
<blankthemuffin> jouke_, no it shouldn't but I was like guh!?
<kitofhawaii> livingtarget: you'll have to do that under format -> paragrap -> text flow -> with page style, and then use page breaks to control portrait/landscape
<toastja1> will I have to boot into recovery mode to fix my groups?
<self> toastja1: user groups?
<self> toastja1: sudo su root
<kitofhawaii> BB88: after you have that up...click install new driver, and find the driver you're adding, and select the 'inf' file
<mrynit> oakxx, im using ubuntu 7.10. i havent tested the driver yet, i just saw it was an older version and wasnt sure if it would work
<jouke_> blankthemuffin: the strange thing is that when reboot the server it'l get a mac adress like C6:....
<BB88> kitofhawaii nothing pops up
<jouke_> so it looks like some kind of bridge
<toastja1> sudo doesn't work, becuase I broke my groups :/
<mrynit> oakxx, what driver version, card and distro are you using
<self> sudo is /etc/sudoers
<BB88> After Alt+F2 the box pops up, i type it in, nothing
<self> that should be based on username, not groups
<kitofhawaii> BB88: try from command line..."gksu ndisgtk"
<self> If you did break that
<self> it's recovery mode and the naughty chairr for you
<toastja1> well, I get nothing back from sudo now
<bullgard4> Gnome menu System > Administration > System Log > File > Open > (Open log) > /var/log/kern.log > 'Open' rejects: "/var/log/kern.log is no log file" and does not open although Gutsy opens it on another computer. What went wrong?
<manuthoma1> i am facing some issues in configuring my TV Tuner card...
<manuthoma1> it is a Philips saa 7130 chip...
<manuthoma1> can anyone u guys help me with it?!!.. that would be a great help..;)
<BB88> nothing
<self> manuthoma1: Don't ask to ask, just ask; and be patient for a response :)
<toastja1> unless I mistype the password, there's no output at all. and the command doesn't run
<self> manuthoma1: What kind of problems?
<self> toastja1: Weird
<jouke_> blankthemuffin: probably something to do with removed things like networkmanager
<blankthemuffin> jouke_, sorry to leave, but I'm going to bed now :P have you read the interfaces man page, might be a good place to find those "gotchas"
<self> You've bondogaled it royaly
<snkmad> hum i found devil's pie, seems the app i need
<jouke_> blankthemuffin: tried them all
<kitofhawaii> BB88: when you installed ndiswrapper on your ubuntu computer, did you select ndisgtk?
<jouke_> read them all
<bullgard4> manuthoma1: "facing some issues" is no precise technical description.
<jouke_> totally lost
<BB88> that is not even on the list when I searched through the packet manager
<self> lost is irrelevant, resistance is futile.
<manuthoma1> my TV tuner card is not confugued...i get this error msg when running tvtime: xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<kitofhawaii> BB88: huh...ok well, in terminal... cd into the folder you saved the driver in, you need to cd in the one with the inf file
<self> driver issue I'd bet :)
<self> You'll no doubt need to compile a kernel module
<BB88> cd into the ubuntu folder or where the inf is
<manuthoma1> yea.. even i feel so... so how should i go abt it!!!?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: wherever you saved that driver
<self> Did you google search "site:ubuntuforums.org <MY-TUNER-CARD-MODEL>"
<BB88> it's on the desktop
<self> manuthoma1: I doubt you're the first person to use this card on Ubuntu
<Sal> hello
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok then cd into the Desktop and into the folder...i don't know what you named it
<manuthoma1> i tried a lot of forum materials...
<kitofhawaii> BB88: cd ~/Desktop/<thatfoldername>
<self> I don't use a tv tuner, so, I'm not much help for finding the modules
<self> manuthoma1: Does the manufacture provide a linux "driver"?
<manuthoma1> haha.. most probably.. i couldn't find anyone reporting the same chipset prob as of now.. ;)
<toastja1> how do I boot into recovery mode?
<Sal> i just installed virtualbox on ubuntu. now, where do i find the program? why doesn't it be added in a menu?
<Sal> where can i find the program?
<manuthoma1> nop! the manufacturer only gives a windows based setup
<BB88> ok i'm ther
<self> sal try opening a shell
<self> vbox or virtualbox
<Sal> virtualbox alias vbox
<Sal> same thing
<kitofhawaii> Sal: applications -> system tools -> innotek virtualbox
 * self loves VirtualBox
<kitofhawaii> BB88: "ls *inf" and make sure the inf file is there...
<BB88> yeah i i used dir
<Sal> kitofhawaii, i don't have application -> system tools
<BB88> the .ing is there
<kitofhawaii> Sal: i guess you're using kde :)
<littlebear72> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<BB88> inf
<Sal> nop
<self> manuthoma1: Hmm, weird
<Sal> gnome
<self> manuthoma1: How good are you at C?
<Joshooa> who was it that wanted programs to start on other workspaces?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok...type "ndiswrapper -i <that-inf-file-name.inf>"
<manuthoma1> not very!! or i should say not at all.. hihi.. i am an architect
<BB88> permission denied
<Sal> under applications i have: accessories, games, graphics, internet office and sound & video
<manuthoma1> not the software one.. the real world one
<Sal> thats all
<xavivars> hello
<kitofhawaii> BB88: err..."sudo ndiswrapper -i <that-inf-file.inf>"
<kelsin> Sal: System -> Prefs -> Main Menu, should be able to turn on the itemsunder system tools
<BB88> ok said installing...
<self> manuthoma1: Best advice I can give would be to open a ubuntuforums.org topic.  Be very specific, exact model number, errors given, what you've tried so far, etc
<BB88> do i wait or is it done? ;)
<kitofhawaii> BB88: i dunno, did it finish?
<BB88> a new prompt appeared
<BB88> ben@CPU-Ben~.Desktop$
<Sal> self, nop, dosn't work in terminal mode
<manuthoma1> hi self, i tried that already a week ago itself.. but no good replies yet..
<self> sal: k
<BB88> just sauid installing netrtuw ... then the new prompt
<Sal> where do the application be put when i install them!??!?!?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok that means it finished...in linux, we generally do not get notifications when something goes right, only when something goes wrong (we don't need the pleasant confirmation associated with being told we did something right :-D_
<Sal> thats why linux will never get into the desktop area
<BB88> lol ok :)
<kelsin> Sal: you can type "dpkg -L <package-name> | less" to see a list of files a package installed
<kitofhawaii> BB88: type "ndiswrapper -l" and just confirm for me what the last line of the output says
<BB88> driver installed
<kitofhawaii> Sal: :) that's true...but with GPL we have a lot less EULA's to click :)
<BB88> device 0bda:8187 present alternate driver rtl8187
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok perfect...reboot
<toastja1> how do I mount my hd from the livecd so I can fix my groups??
<BB88> okey dokey ;)
<ikonia> toastja1: what is the problem with your groups ?
<BB88> alright done
<gvsa123> how do i represent spaces in the names of files and directories on the terminal?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: done rebooting?
<toastja1> I removed my primary user from all of the groups by accident, and broke sudo so I couldn't fix it
<BB88> yes
<kitofhawaii> BB88: then go ahead and try to configure your wifi again
<ikonia> gvsa123: quote then "hel lo" or escape chars hel\ lo
<BB88> there is no wireless displayed
<bosworth> Hi. suspend to disk doesn't work for me. I've now added "resume=/dev/sd3" to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Does that seem right?
<toastja1> I just managed to get the /etc/group file open now I'm trying to figure out which ones I need to add him back to again
<kitofhawaii> BB88: from terminal, type "iwconfig"
<ikonia> toastja1: juse put him back in the adm group and reboot
<BB88> does not show wlan0
<ikonia> toastja1: you didn't have to use a live cd
<BB88> lo ehto0 eth1
<ikonia> toastja1: you can just boot "recovery mode"
<ikonia> toastja1: from your install
<gvsa123> so /home/me/"My Documents on Windows"/photos is correct?
<ikonia> gvsa123: better to quote the whole line
<kitofhawaii> BB88: oh darn...we're not using ndisgtk...that's right. from terminal type "sudo ndiswrapper -m" and press enter
<nananuu> HI! how can I get a dictionary program
<kitofhawaii> BB88: and then type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<bosworth> gvsal123: right
<gvsa123> ikonia: the whole path you mean?
<kelsin> gvsa123: normally just type /home/me/My<tab> is enough to have the shell complete it with escapes
<ikonia> gvsa123: yes
<gvsa123> thanks thanks a lot
<BB88> ok done
<kitofhawaii> BB88: now try iwconfig
<BB88> same
<BB88> no wlan0
<BB88> didn't i blacklist it?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: try "ndiswrapper -l" and what's the last line say?
<bosworth> gvsal123: or you can escape the spaces making /home/me/My\ Documents\ on\ Windows/photos
<gvsa123> i see... i'm trying to rename files with gwenrename when i encountered this problem.. i'll try all the suggestions... thanks to all again...
<kitofhawaii> BB88: no, you blacklisted the kernel mode driver and we're switching to the ndis driver
<BB88> k
<ikonia> gvsa123: why don't you just "mv" like everyone else or use the gui
<BB88> netrtuw : driver installed device bladablahaha
<kitofhawaii> BB88: i need to know the blablahblah part
<Azlan> hello peeps
<BB88> lol
<BB88> 0bda:8187 present alternate driver: rto8187
<nananuu> HI! where  can I get a dictionary program?  and how is it called?
<BB88> rtl*
<sjkwizard> how can i view youtube videos on firefox? i've installed all plugin but it don't work
<ikonia> nananuu: aspell, ispell
<gvsa123> ikonia: i'm trying to re-organize the old photos i wasn't able to save with a proper file name to represent it's album... so i want to have trip to philippines 001, tripxxx 002... etc...
<bosworth> nananuu: ispell or aspell should be installed
<ikonia> sjkwizard: the flashplugin is broke, I'm currently testing the fix package, it should be released later today
<ikonia> sjkwizard: please await and update today
<kitofhawaii> BB88: uhm...confirm that driver is blacklisted again... "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nananuu> apt-get install ispell?
<gvsa123> ikonia: that wasn't so clear... lol... i want to have a progressive number attached to the new file name of a lot of files... like hundreds...
<kitofhawaii> BB88: make sure the line is in there "blacklist rtl8187"
<kelsin> nananuu: should have one in apps -> accessories -> dictionary
<kelsin> nananuu: if you are on a default gnome ubuntu setup
<BB88> yeah it is
<kitofhawaii> BB88: and you rebooted?
<ikonia> nananuu: it should be already installed
<BB88> yup
<BB88> i'll tru one more
<kitofhawaii> BB88: well wait...
<nananuu> yeah cool I didn't know snx
<BB88> ?
<Zta> How do I get Sound Juicer to encode a ripped cd in MP3?  If I go to Sound Juicer's: Edit | Preferences | Format: Edit Profiles...   I can see there's a "CD Quality, MP3" profile, and that it's active.  Yet, I can't select that for encoding.
<sdrev> is a 5gb partition large enough to install ubuntu on if I just want to play around with the OS?
<ikonia> sdrev: yes
<vlado> ssssss
<vlado> sss
<ikonia> sdrev: you can fit it in a few hundred megs, I think 2 gig is the minimum to be usable
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ah never mind we'll try something else after reboot if it doesn't flush...quick way to reboot, from terminal "init 6"
<sdrev> ikonia: thanks
<kitofhawaii> BB88: err... "sudo init 6"
<sjkwizard> ikonia:thanks
<BB88> ok
<gvsa123> ikonia: gwenrename still doesn't recognize it...
<abhi> sdrev: u can try running even on 2GB it works :)
<BB88> ok rebooted
<BB88> not listed still
<ikonia> gvsa123: I don't know how gwenranme wants input
<kitofhawaii> BB88: from terminal, "sudo modprobe -r rtl8187"
<snkmad> anyone good with devilspie can help me?
<gvsa123> Slart: you there?
<ikonia> snkmad: just ask the question
<BB88> ok done
<Slart> gvsa123: huh? yes
<ikonia> snkmad: I've not heard of that application
<ss_> Using Kubuntu 7.10 with XP dual boot, changed all windows drives from FAT32 to NTFS after installing Kubuntu 7.10, now it is creating problem sometimes partitions mount some times not. I have noticed when I copy something to windows partitions in next restart linux lost the mounted volume then I have to reboot in windows and after if I come back to linux it works fine then any ideas?
<gvsa123> Slart: i can't get through gwenrename because i have spaces in the directories... it doesn't recognize it. any ideas?
<gvsa123> Slart: the names of the dir i mean
<ikonia> ss_: your disk uuid's may have changed due to the file system changes
<Slart> gvsa123: didn't you have all the files in one folder?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" next...
<kitofhawaii> BB88: then try "iwconfig"
* Mez changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Flash plugin Installation is currently broken, a fix is on it's way
<ss_> iknoia: It worked fine a few days but now it is creating problems
<Odd-rationale> Has anyone got ies4linux working? and if you do, could you do a quick favor for me? I'm having trouble downloading a certain file from the MS website and I was wondering whether you could send it to me. Thanks!
<gvsa123> Slart: yeah... but the dir has a space... it's my samba share for xp.. so the pictures are all in My Pictures... and i'm having problems with the space being a problem for gwen
<BB88> wlan0 is there now
<Slart> gvsa123: even though you "cd" to the folder first?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok...can you do anything with network manager now?
<BB88> yes
<gvsa123> Slart: didn't think of that... lol
<livingtarget> ss_: make sure windows shut down properly, if it's not like for example windows crashed then the volumes will be marked unclean and ubuntu won't mount them afaik
<ikonia> Odd-rationale: this is an ubuntu support channel only
<Odd-rationale> ikonia: sorry.
<ss_> plz check the /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47945/
<BB88> i can see my network and get asked for key again
<kitofhawaii> BB88: ok let me know how it goes...mind you the thing we just did is temporary
<Slart> gvsa123: no cookie for you.. =)
<toastja1> how do I make new files created in a directory keep the same group as the directory?
<ss_> I had changed the uuid by /dev/hda1 etc..
<kitofhawaii> BB88: are you able to connect?
<BB88> same as befire
<ikonia> toastja1: setuid
<ikonia> toastja1: setgid sorry
<BB88> box just keeps coming up saying enter passphrase
<BB88> yet it is the right one
<kitofhawaii> BB88: from terminal, "ndiswrapper -l"
<kitofhawaii> BB88: don't use a passphrase
<BB88> is that not the wepkey ~?
<kitofhawaii> BB88: this is wep128 right? try the hex
<Zta> How do I make Sound Juicer use my MP3 profile for ripping music?
<BB88> WEP 128 ASCII
<gvsa123> Slart: got it... thanks once more...
<Odd-rationale> Zta: You need to install the gstreamer0.10 ugly and bad multiverse codecs from synaptic.
<Slart> gvsa123: you're welcome
<niuq> hi, i was wondering, how rebuilding a packet can be useful for dealing with  dependencies issues
<kitofhawaii> BB88: can you try the hex version of your passphrase?
<niuq> not sure if i can make this kind of questions here
<Odd-rationale> Zta: Restricted-extras would be good too
<Slart> gvsa123: for futurure reference.. spaces in folders have to be escaped.. my documents would be my\ documents
<toastja1> setgid isn't a command for me...?
<BB88> no the key won't work
<kitofhawaii> BB88: disable wifi encryption and try it...
<kitofhawaii> BB88: we need this to work without encryption before we tackle wep.
<ikonia> toastja1: no I know, google it
<BB88> ok
<WildnQIk> how come gnome wont let me get rid of the games?
<ikonia> WildnQIk: they are installed via the ubuntu-desktop meta package I think
<gvsa123> Slart: thanks... although gwen still doesn't recognize it... you'd really have to navigate to the dir...
<ikonia> WildnQIk: but don't quote me on that
<oakxx> sudo apt-get remove game-name
<WildnQIk> is there a way to get rid of all the games? i try going to the add / remove programs area and yeah it doesnt like it cause it says it needs it or somethting like that
<Zta> Odd-rationale, I need *both* ugly and bad?  I have ugly installed.
<oakxx> no there is no way
<Slart> gvsa123: oh well.. I guess we'll have to blame whoever wrote gwenrename then.. =)
<Odd-rationale> Zta: yes both, make sure you have multiverse, too
<gvsa123> Slart: lol... it's not like you rename multiple files everytime though... so it's cool.. :)
<dcordes> hi I have an odd problem: My harddrive gives me usb error -71 on connect in dmesg. I tried several things and found out that when I "rmmod ehci_hcd" it works. Then only ohci_hcd is and my drive is detected and is just working fine. I searched everywhere and really have no clue what is wrong with ehci_hcd and why it does work with ochi_hcd and not with it
<sharpie> is there any way to connect my phone to the pc? (Nec 411i). in windows you need some nec software to do it, any equivilant program in linux?
<Zta> Odd-rationale, both bad and ugly are installed.  I have multiverse.  Still SJ doesn't let me choose MP3 for output format.
<tuxmaster> Hi i messed up my X how to I restart the configuration
<sharpie> tuxmaster: delete xorg.conf
<tuxmaster> sharpie: then what
<Zta> Odd-rationale, ah... "streamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse"
<sharpie> tuxmaster: that's it
<Odd-rationale> Zta: exactly!
<Odd-rationale> Zta: Ugly too.
<tuxmaster> sharpie: are you sure
<tuxmaster> that just does not sound right
<sharpie> tuxmaster: 100%
<kelsin> tuxmaster: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" I think
<ikonia> tuxmaster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg
<sharpie> tuxmaster: i did it once when i messed up mine
<Zta> Odd-rationale, ubuntu-restricted-extras is the meta package I need.
<sharpie> tuxmaster: it'll just start off with default settings
<Odd-rationale> Zta: Yes.
<sharpie> tuxmaster: however, the file will not be re-created
<Zta> Odd-rationale, it turns my cute Ubuntu into a dirty wh0re.
<sharpie> tuxmaster: AND you will lose your gfx drivers
<Odd-rationale> Zta: sorry
<sharpie> tuxmaster: but reinstalling takes a minute
<ikonia> sharpie: what are you talking about
<Zta> Odd-rationale, it's okay.  That's how I like it.
<ikonia> tuxmaster: please ignore sharpie
<tuxmaster> how do i just start the config program
<sharpie> ikonia: deleting xorg.conf
<Zta> Anything to get my mp3s
<ikonia> tuxmaster: all you need is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ikonia> sharpie: he doesn't need to delete or re-install
<sharpie> ikonia: deleting it is just as good \=
<ikonia> sharpie: no its not
<ikonia> sharpie: as nothing is configured
<punzada> Is there any way for me to make KDE apps running under gnome 'smaller' visually? I love a few of the KDE apps but they're so big and their text is so large I would get much more usability out of some of them if i could get more data in certain list boxes and such in certain apps
<sharpie> ikonia: yes, so you reconfigure it
<sharpie> ikonia: takes 2 minutes through the config wizard
<ikonia> sharpie: you don't need to delete or re-install though
<sharpie> ikonia: if you have nvidia-glx-new, the driver's section in xorg.conf will be lost
<sharpie> ikonia: so you need to reinstall
<ikonia> sharpie: no you don't
<Odd-rationale> Zta: Works now?
<ikonia> sharpie: it will get put back when you do dpkg-reconfigure
<sharpie> ikonia: ok, that's how i solved my problems anyway \=
<Zta> Odd-rationale, yes.  It's great.  Thanks
<Odd-rationale> Zta: good
<sharpie> ikonia: actually, not reinstall, just re-check it in the restricted drivers
<toastja1> ok I figured out how to set the GID bit on a dir, but not recursively on all dirs in a directory structure without setting it on the files too...  isn't there some easy way to make the webroot dir editable by everybody in a group without all this permissions nonsense?
<sharpie> ikonia: as far as i recall
<ikonia> sharpie: you don't need to do anything other than "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<chazco> Hi... how can i assosiate .tmd files with a certain command and also set an appropriate icon for all .tmd files?
<kelsin> chazco: right click on the file, then goto properties and check out the open with tab for the associate part
<chazco> That doesnt seem 100% reliable though... defiantly doesnt allow icons
<chazco> For preference i'd like to be able to do it from a script so i can add it to my reinstall CD
<kelsin> chazco: well that's how you set up an association for gnome programs and the gnome-open command on a file type
<sjkwizard> i've installed xubuntu in a usb pendrive....i want to create a boot FLOPPY for booting the system in computer without usb-booting...how can i create this floppy??
<kelsin> chazco: probably have to find the right gconf setting to do it in a script
<chazco> hmm... sounds fun... somewhere to start though, thanks :)
<u_angel> this room is huge
<punzada> Is there any way for me to make KDE apps running under gnome 'smaller' visually? I love a few of the KDE apps but they're so big and their text is so large I would get much more usability out of some of them if i could get more data in certain list boxes and such in certain apps
<backdraft_> h
<u_angel> guys, how do i get my infrared to work on ubuntu? what do i need to install
<CaRtz> im using ubuntu and i was wondering how I could place "Applications", "Places",  and "System" in the menu that pops up when you right click in gnome desktop?
<bb882> kitofhawaii: ok i got it connected to the internet on the live cd
<bb882> i put the cd, and booted it up, so it was like the demo version of ubuntu i guess, and it connected no problem without encryption
<kitofhawaii> bb882: but it didn't work earlier?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: that's the same driver as the kernel mode driver
<kitofhawaii> bb882: you should be able to get that one to work then.
<bb882> hopefully
<bb882> what security should i use instead of wep then?
<dwxreaper> wpa2
<kitofhawaii> bb882: you can use wep, but try not using the ascii passphrase, and instead try using the hex key
<bb882> ok
<killemall> hello
<dwxreaper> wep is no good, use wpa2
<kitofhawaii> bb882: wpa is a bit harder to get working
<l33tmoomba> hello
<kitofhawaii> dwxreaper: you're welcome to help him get wpa working :)
<bb882> well i know i can connect from the disk without encryption
<l33tmoomba> i have a probably stupid question if anyone thinks they could help me
<u_angel> guys, how do i get my infrared to work on ubuntu? what do i need to install
<greedo> is there a way to get kde 4 for gutsy ???
<reya276> morning
<kitofhawaii> bb882: ok, then try going back into the installed version, and we'll remove the ndis driver and reactivate the kernel driver and see if it works without encryption
<ikonia> u_angel try lirc
<reya276> Does anyone knows if it's possible to export your sent items from evolution and restore them back into MS Outlook?
<u_angel> greedo: kubuntu
<bb882> i've done a fresh install, formatted and deleted partion,so would there be any need to remove ndisdriver? ...
<greedo> u_angel: even if i already have ubuntu installed ?
<killemall> trying to setup a local directory as repository for apt-get
<l33tmoomba> im trying to remote desktop INTO my ubuntu machine from windows xp, if anyone knows what software i need please PM me with some help! thanks!
<kitofhawaii> bb882: uhm...ok well, if you've done a fresh install then no you shouldn't have to remove anything lol :)
<killemall> deb file :///home/debs/
<killemall> but its not working
<bb882> yeah figures lol
<ikonia> killemall: is that all you've done ?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: try getting your fresh install working without the encryption and we'll go from there
<ikonia> have you set up a repo
<bb882> ok 'm connected now with wep wth lol
<ikonia> killemall: of just made a dir
<bb882> i th
<kitofhawaii> bb882: ok so wep is working now too..?
<bb882> i think it was because i deleted the IPv6 hosts?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: doubtful you have a router that is doing IPv6
<WildnQIk> what is python
<WildnQIk> ?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: but go ahead and leave that in there. there's no real reason to remove ipv6
<killemall> apt-get install local.deb keeps saying couldnt find package
<adrrian> halo
<bb882> ok, what irc client good on linux?
<ikonia> killemall: have you setup a repo of just a directory
<bazhang> WildnQIk: check out diveintopython.org
<killemall> sudo dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz
<killemall> i did that too
<ikonia> is that it ?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: are you still on the live cd or have you booted up your fresh install?
<bb882> fresh install
<bb882> on it
<killemall> heres what i did
<killemall> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42862
<adrrian> w
<adrrian> a
<adrrian> s
<adrrian> dwf
<adrrian> dgr
<adrrian> ydsfhg
<adrrian> fegff
<adrrian> seftf
<adrrian> egsfes
<adrrian> ffsef
<adrrian> efsgftes
<kitofhawaii> bb882: lol ok you did remove the network cable right? :-P just to confirm
<adrrian> fsetf
<bazhang> adrian please stop
<adrrian> fegfuges
<adrrian> esgfeft
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<adrrian> fseyt
<adrrian> gfgs
<adrrian> fesfgtestrfsety]
<kitofhawaii> adrrian: you're such a haX0r
<adrrian> sfsyefyes
<bb882> yeah no ethernet cables lol
<adrrian> efusgeufgse
<adrrian> ]fesf
<adrrian> esggefpe
<ikonia> adrrian: stop
<adrrian> fesfe
<riaal> anyone know it BOM shall be on or off when using utf-8 encoding? whats vim nano etc?
<killemall> when i try apt-get install package i keep getting 'couldnt find package'
<kitofhawaii> bb882: i use bitchx, but most people in here use pidgin or something else. frankly, i hate bitchx but i still use it :)
<bb882> thank you very much for your help though!!!!
<bb882> what about xchat?
<bb882> i use that on here
<kitofhawaii> bb882: xchat works
<bazhang> konversation is nice
<bb882> gonna sound like an idiot, but how do i use an rpm file?
<kitofhawaii> bb882: you don't...use deb files
<ikonia> bb882: you do'nt use an rpm, it was built for a redhat based system
<killemall> it must be a stupid mistake on my part somewhere because others have it working
<bb882> or listen to music for that meter
<bazhang> killemall: likely not enough software repositories enabled
<littlebear72> how do i edit a linux file from within the live cd
<ikonia> littlebear72: what file ?
<littlebear72> i can edit the conf file its getting access to it i cant figure out lol
<littlebear72> i have the file open
<littlebear72> but
<Odd-rationale> Can I add a usb drive as swap during a live session?
<littlebear72> i cant save it to the location
<littlebear72> its a read only mount
<ikonia> littlebear72 what conf file
<ikonia> littlebear72: a cdrom is read only
<littlebear72> x11
<kitofhawaii> bb882: i dunno what's a decent mp3 player is for you. i always sync my music to my mp3 player and use it from there :)
<littlebear72> yeah its not he cd rom im tryign to edit
<littlebear72> yeah its not the cd rom im trying to edit
<ikonia> littlebear72: why are you trying to edit a file liek that
<ikonia> littlebear72: boot into your install and edit it from there
<littlebear72> i got advised to edit the file and the edit trashed my install
<littlebear72> i cant get in to the boot
<ikonia> littlebear72: it didn't trash your install
<littlebear72> i made a backup first
<ikonia> littlebear72: step back
<littlebear72> i can opent he backup
<ikonia> littlebear72: explain the problem
<littlebear72> but i cant save the backup to the directory i need to cos its read only in the mount
<ikonia> littlebear72: step back, explain the problem to me
<littlebear72> so
<bb882> how do i install an mp3 decoder ? :(
<MenZa> !irc | bb882
<ubotu> bb882: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<littlebear72> how do i while in live cd mode mount a ext3 drive as read only
<bazhang> bb882: for listening or ripping?
<ikonia> littlebear72: explain the problem you are having with your install
<OsamaK> Hello!
<littlebear72> ok
<bb882> listening
<Slart> !mp3 | bb882
<ubotu> bb882: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sol> hi, if  put proxies in system- admining - proxy services, will all of traffic in the system go through indicated proxies?
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras bb882
<OsamaK> I have upgrade my ubuntu version from 7.04 to 7.10
<ikonia> sol: things like apt http etc will
<OsamaK> but I can't use "sudo apt-get install XX"
<OsamaK> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<OsamaK> for example
<ikonia> OsamaK: apt-cache search xchat
<ikonia> OsamaK: that will give you the correct package name
<t-Omicr0n> bb882: I guess bazhang means: run the command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" from a Terminal window
<ikonia> OsamaK: the package is not called xchat
<littlebear72> i went to comp fusion to try the 3d cube for the fun of it and i then had hassles with the db package so i went in and asked advice they offered a solution that included me editing my x11.conf file to comment out a few details so before i did it i made a backup in case the advice did not work
<littlebear72> in doing so the install failed to boot to gui
<ikonia> littlebear72: ok - what happens when you boot your install, exactly what do you see
<bazhang> bb882: follow t-Omicr0n's instructions :}
<OsamaK> ikonia: no output
<OsamaK> "osama@osama-laptop:~$ apt-cache search xchat
<OsamaK> osama@osama-laptop:~$
<OsamaK> "
<littlebear72> so i was left with cli im not familar with how to navigate areound cli so i went to live cd
<CaRtz> sudo
<ikonia> OsamaK: ok so you may not have all the repo's enabled
<ikonia> littlebear72: ok, so it boots into the command line
<OsamaK> ikonia: how to fix?
<ikonia> littlebear72: make a note of these commands
<littlebear72> ok
<ikonia> OsamaK: go to "system --> software sources" and enable the repo's
<ikonia> littlebear72: boot your install to the command line
<ikonia> littlebear72: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ikonia> littlebear72: you'll be asked some questions such as your video card driver
<ikonia> littlebear72: answer the questions
<ikonia> then reboot
<ikonia> littlebear72: then you'll should be in a much better position
<tuxmaster> I am trying to get my composite to display though svideo on my radion 9700 any ideas on where I should start learning on how to make this happen
<OsamaK> ikonia: how to exacly?
<ikonia> OsamaK: I've just told you what the gui option is
<littlebear72> ok thanks ill be back soon
<WildnQIk> i may as well try and delete firefox from my server too.
<Ubun00b> Whatup all? I've got a weird problem with being able to update my 7.10 studio
<ikonia> OsamaK: system --> administration ---> software sources
<Ubun00b> in synapti, apt and the updater I get an error whenever I try to install anything from the repos
<OsamaK> ikonia: OK, I think it's working, wait
<ikonia> Ubun00b: #ubuntustudio channel for ubuntu studio support
<OsamaK> ikonia: working fine, thanks!
<ikonia> OsamaK: no problem
<JensenDied> I'm looking for a bit of assistance in livecd creation, or any sort of documentation on livecd.sh (part of livecd-rootfs)
<kingzar> My networkmanager doesn't recognize my wireless usb chip
<jusama14> could someone help me get hw accel working for my card? I have a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | kingzar
<ubotu> kingzar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jusama14> I'm not exactly sure if I have the right drivers either
<jusama14> I'm on the openchrome drivers
<IndyGunFreak> jusama14: hmmm, i'm not sure if drivers are acvailable for that.
<jusama14> IndyGunFreak, in the previous versions of ubuntu everything was working fine after some assistance but I forgot what I did...
<IndyGunFreak> jusama14: hmm, probably should have taken notes and saved them.
<jusama14> could you guys help me out again?
<IndyGunFreak> jusama14: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485646
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know if any work is being done on ubuntu media center? i checked the website and it looks like nothing is happening
<t-Omicr0n> bb882: how is it going with the mp3 support ? Have you found the Terminal Window ? Have you executed the command ? What was the result ?
<bazhang> IrishDave: I was googling that yesterday, and apparently they are close to releasing something
<IrishDave> bazhang, where did you find that? the page looks dead...
<davertron> hi guys, i'm wondering if someone would be willing to help me with a firefox issue
<IndyGunFreak> t-Omicr0n: MP3 support should be pretty easy to enable....
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | davertron
<ubotu> davertron: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<davertron> :)
<IrishDave> bazhang, i liked the look of linuxmce but it was just too much for what i wanted
<davertron> i'm having issues with some of my extensions breaking after awhile in gutsy and feisty
<t-Omicr0n> IndyGunFreak: sure, but bb882 (who seems to have left) asked how to do it
<bazhang> IrishDave: just a minute
<IndyGunFreak> t-Omicr0n: oh ok, must have missed it.
<davertron> basically what seems to happen is, I install firefox fresh from the repos, install all of the plugins that I like, and everything works peachy for awhile
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | davertron
<ubotu> davertron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<davertron> then later on i'll add a new "neat" plugin that i find (not always the same one) and after a restart, some of my plugins no longer work
<Deepspacemillar> hey everybody, im trying to log in to an existing users session in ubuntu, but the login screen doesnt seem to give me an option to log into the existing session, it just seems to create new ones every time, does anyone know how i can log back into the old session?
<robertj> hrmm, most of the time when I scroll my gEdit window, and occasionally when I scroll my Firefox window, the text gets kinda "Clipped" funy
<IanLiu> What DVD image has that CD image don't?
<IrishDave> deepspacemillar..... it cant be.....
<davertron> i have a bunch of plugins that i always install, and i noticed that firebug ALWAYS breaks after a new plugin is installed
<IndyGunFreak> davertron: that doesn't sound like an Ubuntu problem, that sounds like a Firefox problem...
<davertron> could be
<IndyGunFreak> davertron: not could be.... you should take thsi up w/ firefox support.
<firekool> Hi I am trying to get duel monitor to work on my radion 9700 so I could setup my svideo connection anyone have and resources that I should look into
<davertron> will do
<Deepspacemillar> IrishDave: its not possible, at all?
<sneex> Has anyone successfully use Ubuntu 7.1 Server on a Dell AMD64 C521 system?  I ask because I am getting a lot of system panics
<jusama14> IndyGunFreak, I installed openchrome from synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> IanLiu: mostly build-packages, etc.. the DVD is really best, if you have dial up.... if youv'e got high speed, i wouldn't worry about it, just download the CD
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, i more meant are you the deepspacemillar i know from long ago... :P
<IndyGunFreak> jusama14: sorry, that linkis as far as i can help you, i just found it w/ google and thought it would help... i'm not familiar w/ the openchrome drivers.
<jusama14> oh
<bazhang> IrishDave: merged into the ubuntumediacenter team wiki--no activity of late (my wishful thinking made me misremember)
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, what happened and how do you know the session still exists? also, which ubuntu version?
<Deepspacemillar> ah, ok :)
<IrishDave> bazhang, that sucks, i really want a good media center package that just works for ubuntu
<jusama14> oh ok
<jusama14> is there anyone that can help?
<graelin> clear
<Alice17> http://conankov.myminicity.com/ind
<bazhang> IrishDave: me too; I've been trying out geexbox while I wait
<Deepspacemillar> im running 7.04, currently the live cd, as im trying to recover a windows disk. The session is definitely still running, as its programs are listed in top/grep and so on
<Snow> bah i dont get this, i cant get into my unix computer with my windows box!!! it says name and password all the time!
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, is there anything in the session you must get access to?
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, try pressing ctrl+F7
<toastja1> how do I make files created in a directory group writable by default?
<Deepspacemillar> im running a 'dd' task in it
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, i mean ctrl+alt+F7
<Snow> anyone mind helping me?
<Deepspacemillar> IrishDave: in the login screen?
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, yes
<Deepspacemillar> ok, ill give that a go now
<bazhang> Snow: your unix computer?
<ggugilove> gdgd
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, i am guessing you have managed to start another x session
<ggugilove> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<ggugilove> !아피
<ggugilove> ㄸㄸ
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, if you are doing something like dd its better not to start it within a gui, better off from just a basic command line
<Deepspacemillar> IrishDave: yes, im logged in again
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, so your problem is fixed?
<Deepspacemillar> yeah, i know, its running in a terminal window in that session
<Deepspacemillar> obv...
<Deepspacemillar> no, i did ctrl alt f7 and got back to this session :P
<firekool> I think I need to install some propriatary ATI drivers from my linux system I have a ATI radion 9700 how would I go about installing those
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, you have confused me as to your current state
<bazhang> !ati | firekool
<ubotu> firekool: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<graelin> gtkBitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.22-14-generic
<Deepspacemillar> IrishDave: my current state is i have two sessions running... my current one and the session i want to return to. I went to switch user, which brought me to the login screen, and pressed ctrl alt f7, and that brought me back to my current session (not the one i want to go to)
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, if you are running programs like that, it is better to run from a proper terminal session which you can start by pressing ctrl+alt+F2 (it can generally be anything between 2 and 6) and then ctrl+alt+F7 will get you back to your X session
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, try different F keys greater than 7 and see if you can find it
<Deepspacemillar> IrishDave: thanks, ill give it a try, brb
<pdlnhrd> i have this issue where i am trying to set file permissions and they aren't sticking... can anyone help?
<JensenDied> anyone here have some experience w/creating specialized livecd's?
<pdlnhrd> can anyone help with a file permission issue?
<jrib> pdlnhrd: best to just ask the question
<pdlnhrd> o.k.  when i try to set execute permission on a file in /etc/init.d directory it keeps reseting back to its original set of permissions
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to set the permssions as root user
<Deepspacemillar> IrishDave: got it, thanks very much :)
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, no worries
<Deepspacemillar> check your msn? ;)
<IrishDave> Deepspacemillar, lol :P
<jrib> pdlnhrd: pastebin the terminal output for what happened (do your chmod then do ls -ld on the file)
<jasi> hi
<dinesh86> how to invoke gcc to link 2 libraries
<Cheval> #dotnode
<Cheval> join #dotnode
<JensenDied> thrid times the charm
<pdlnhrd> jrib:  it is on another computer, not networked yet... but what is happening is i am executing chmod +x /etc/init.d/vmware   and then if i do ls -ld /etc/init.d/vmware  it shows that execute permission is set.. but after i exectue /etc/init.d/vmware stop  it resets back to permissions that are not executable
<Patchak> hey all I just bought an externa, lacie HD butit does not not get detected by ubuntu on startup what should I need to do to mount thedrive?
<jrib> pdlnhrd: and this only happens with the vmware file right?  You can execute the same steps on a different file and the permissions persist?
<pdlnhrd> jrib:  i haven't honestly tried.... that seems logical thing to do now that you mention it.... let me play around with it.. i have used vmware for years and this is just weird.. and it is a fresh install..
<caribou_> hello
<slashzul> hey
<slashzul> waddup
<caribou_> I have problems mounting my cdrom, i wanted someone to check my fstab here : http://pastebin.com/m54d71e72
<caribou_> and tell me if there is something w rong
<FRAERI> aaa
<dinesh86> i want to know abt how to specify 2 libraries in gcc
<brobostigon> hi, i am thinking of using bluemon, to enable locked screensaver when i walk away with my mobile.any ideas of places to look on how to set this up??
<Patchak> please any help on how to mount a new usb HD?
<Patchak> isin't it supposed to be plug and play as well on ubuntu?
<speps> hey  guys...when i run dosemu from console i see only black screen ... what about that?
<Gothfunc> hi.  is it possible to setup a backup home dir in the event that the usual one is unavailable?
<teknoprep> is there a way in ubuntu to setup graphics to the defaults  that they were on install ?
<teknoprep> i am having a problem with transperencies
<BlkGhost> Is there a program in Ubuntu that I scan analysis a Network and see usage and bottle necks ?
<teknoprep> ethereal
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, ethereal
<WildnQIk> whats the command to install like cc
<teknoprep> apt-cache search cc
<BlkGhost> yeah I got EtherApe and its nice but it doesn't show me Bottle necks... but Ethereal will ???
<teknoprep> sudo apt-get install "name of app"
<santiag1> 1 question, how to se othre partitions from ubuntu (specifically swamp)
<brobostigon> hi, i am thinking of using bluemon, to enable locked screensaver when i walk away with my mobile.any ideas of places to look on how to set this up??
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, i understand what bottle necks are.. but how do you annalyze that?
<danbhfive> BlkGhost: Ethereal might be called wireshark
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, snmp managment tools can do rrd graphs of cisco switches
<BB88> kitofhawaii, thank you for all your help :)
<WildnQIk> whats the command to like get the cc dependacies. i got gcc installed but it needs cc
<verter004> hi guys do you know how can i make my IR keyboard working on ubuntu?
<LjL> WildnQIk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<teknoprep> opengl graphics are not starting on my damn laptop now wtf
<teknoprep> sorry about the double you tea ef
<juano__> teknoprep: video card ?
<teknoprep> ati 7500
<teknoprep> it was working great
<BlkGhost> teknoprep ahh your back :)
<juano__> teknoprep: did you enable the restricted drivers ?
<teknoprep> juano__, of course
<teknoprep> juano__, everything was working great for weeks
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Flash plugin Installation is currently broken, a fix is on its way
<BlkGhost> teknoprep yeah the snmp is what I would like to go to at one point
<Barry_> what version of ubuntu is best for a motherboard with the VIA® P4M900 Chipset?
<teknoprep> juano__, i did an update and its all skrewy
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, then use cacti
<juano__> teknoprep: eehh... where did you update from ?
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, i would use a vmware image with it pre-setup tho.. you will have fun doing that on your own
<BlkGhost> teknoprep just trying to narrow down what's going on right now with out going snmp
<BB88> Anybody know of any program for Linux that converts .AVI to DVD?
<teknoprep> juano__, from the update manager that pops up
<cruox> Ubuntu for life, baby!
<juano__> teknoprep: what repos are enabled ?
<BlkGhost> cacti pain in the ass ?
<Barry_> am I best just to go with 7.10? or another distro altogether?
<teknoprep> juano__, all of them pretty much
<juano__> teknoprep: default repos ?
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, to setup.. not to use tho
<santiag1> how can i see other partitions
<Filled-void> Does Virtualbox only support 32 bitos installs?
<juano__> teknoprep: have you checked !ati ?
<teknoprep> juano__, everything was working
<juano__> !ati > teknoprep (see private message from ubotu)
<teknoprep> juano__, my xorg.conf output has driver = "ati"
<BlkGhost> teknoprep : Any graphical analysis software that you know of ??
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, graphical ?
<juano__> teknoprep: only Opengl / 3D render isnt working ?
<teknoprep> juano__, it keeps defaulting to vesa driver tho
<BlkGhost> teknoprep : Kinda like etherape but more detailed and options...
 * Dr_5 is away: I'm busy
<LjL> !away > Dr_5    (Dr_5, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BlkGhost> teknoprep : Probley have to goto snmp for that too
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, not now.. i am trying to fix another problem... let me fix my 3d redering and i will help you
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, the only reason you would use snmp is if you switches and routers support it
<BlkGhost> yeah
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, most managable switches support it but cisco is the best for this
<teknoprep> BlkGhost, cacti is a great program for this
<BlkGhost> k thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> teknoprep:             Did you setup your monitor refresh rates as well as just the video card.
<jett_> can someone help me
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jett_> im trying to find akregator on my comp
<bazhang> ask away jett
<BlkGhost> bbl
<jett_> so i can add feeds to it
<frojnd> hello there
<juano__> teknoprep: do you have fglrx installed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info akregator
<bazhang> that is kubuntu I believe jett_
<ubotu> akregator: RSS feed aggregator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1390 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<frojnd> I need ati users with successfully istalled binary drivers for windows ..
<santiag1> how con i see othr partitions
<ixtlenet> I have a Gateway MX6920 laptop, running 7.10. My mic does not work, can anyone please help?
<WildnQIk> whats the command to get rid of packages
<WildnQIk> ??
<bazhang> though you can add it jett_
<Jack_Sparrow> purge
<jett_> hey thanks for your help!
<teknoprep> i fixed it
<WildnQIk> how do i get rid of gnome ?
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: it would help to know what you have done so far, and where you got the drivers you tried to install.
<rd> frojnd - wht particularly are you looking for?
<teknoprep> WildnQIk, you want to get rid of it and not use X at all ?
<WildnQIk> yer
<teknoprep> WildnQIk, or do you want to use a different WM ?
<FRAERI> JNBKBKDBBBNBN
<teknoprep> WildnQIk, then install Ubuntu Server
<Jack_Sparrow> WildnQIk: do you already have another window manager.. ..
<teknoprep> WildnQIk, Ubuntu server does not have a gui
<jett_> where does akregator get installed?
<WildnQIk> i did do that but the problem is it stuffed some security ports around
<WildnQIk> didnt allow people to come on to my server
<jett_> i checked bin, etc, and opt
<ixtlenet> Question for anyone who can help: I have a Gateway MX6920 laptop, running 7.10. My mic does not work, can anyone please help?
<teknoprep> WildnQIk, blackbox or fluxbox is really nice
<Barry_> hey lads is there anyway I can find out what version of ubuntu supports my mobo/hardrive/processor?
<Jack_Sparrow> jett_: This is ubuntu..not kubuntu
<teknoprep> WildnQIk, but gnome is pretty much the best
<jett_> i know
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | Barry_
<ubotu> Barry_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, rd http://frojnd.net/?cat=5 all of these... but somehow there is not any support for drivers, since I can't watch movies ...
<jett_> but i have it installed on ubuntu
<jett_> does it matter?
<JensenDied> jett_: /usr/bin/akregator for the executable
<Jack_Sparrow> jett_: then ask in #kubuntu
<jett_> oh yeah
<teknoprep> jett_, but its a kde app
<jett_> duu im sorry thanks
<jett_> k
<Barry_> is ubotu a bot?
<Barry_> dumb question thanks you ubotu :)
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: have you installed w32codecs and all that..
<rd> If everything else is working then its probably not a problem with a driver
<rd> What does fglrxinfo return?
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, nop... but do I need'em for watching .avi files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rd> Yes!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati | frojnd:
<ubotu> frojnd:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know how i can get a 1400x1050 framebuffer in ubuntu? i had it working in opensuse and i really miss it
<frojnd> rd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47958/
<ixtlenet> Microphone not working under 7.10.... I have a laptop, anyone run into this problem?
<swisgard> does anyone in here know anything about virtualbox?
<juano__> !restricted | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rd> Sorry, no easy browser here (am working off my phone)..
<WildnQIk> whats a apt-get package i can get to install a ftp server ?
<Jack_Sparrow> WildnQIk: you can use synaptic and browse the different packages and get a little info on them
<rd> Wildniq - try sudo apt-get install ftpd
<LjL> !ftpd > WildnQIk    (WildnQIk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Barry_> hey jack_sparrow does ubuntu not support intel boards with a socket 775?  no mention of it in the hardware wiki?
<LjL> rd: whose description states « It is recommended for you to use one of its alternatives » :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Barry_: It should not ba a problem.. have you tried the livecd?
<Barry_> no I have a very slow connection so I'm downloading without live cd to cut it down
<sergio__> hola
<WildnQIk> do i have to download the packages from a website directly ?
<santiag1> cant play mp3 and cant 'install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<juano__> !es | sergio__
<ubotu> sergio__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LjL> WildnQIk: what?! no!
<sergio__> ai algienque hable español??
<Barry_> I've tried 6.06 for reliability but the install chokes when it gets to trying to set up partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> Barry_: I may even be on a 775 right now.. ..  The fact that I am not sure tells me I have way too many computers around here
<rd> Agree... But its an easy to remember solution if you need it for not secure/personal use :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | sergio__
<LjL> !es | sergio__
<IrishDave> Jack_Sparrow, it's a good problem to have :)
<santiag1> cant play mp3 and cant install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Barry_> lol jack never a bad complaint
<sergio__> olaaa
<Barry_> hey IrishDave I'm from Clare
<LjL> santiag1: why can't install it?
<santiag1> cant play mp3 and cant inastall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<juano__> !es | sergio__
<ubotu> sergio__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<juano__> sergio__: please join #ubuntu-es for spanish support
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | santiag1
<ubotu> santiag1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu_guru> BYAH
<IrishDave> hey Barry_ im actually from northern ireland but i came over to london to uni and became known as irishdave because the english dont know/understand the difference :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brobostigon> hi, i am thinking of using bluemon, to enable locked screensaver when i walk away with my mobile.any ideas of places to look on how to set this up??
<juano__> santiag1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<black_zerg> when open firefox the xgl is 100% CPU
<Barry_> heh dave, well at least they got the right island
<Barry_> maybe the political border was asking too much :)
<BB88> is ubunutu as smooth as vista?
<bullgard4> Gnome menu System > Administration > System Log > File > Open > (Open log) > /var/log/kern.log > 'Open' rejects: "/var/log/kern.log is no log file" and does not open although Gutsy opens it on another computer. What went wrong?
<IrishDave> Barry_, i have on several occasions been called american, that one i never understand
<LjL> BB88: meaningless question
<swisgard> i install virtualbox-ose, the mod vbox is running, and i added myself to the vboxusers group, but it still says i need to add myself to the vboxusers group when i try to "start" the vm.
<dmhouse> Hey all. In Ubuntu 7.10, how do I set up a shortcut to maximise a window in the horizontal/vertical direction?
<LjL> !ot | IrishDave, Barry_
<ubotu> IrishDave, Barry_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDave: Barry_   what part of offtopic didnt you understand
<LjL> swisgard: logout and login again after adding yourself to the group
<Patchak> hey all I have a usb HD that is not detected by ubuntu is there anything I could do to mount the drive?
<swisgard> LjL, i did
<Barry_> I've actually heard from a friend who studied languages and accents in college that the yankee twank was a corruption of dutch/northern Irish/scottish
<IrishDave> BB88, depends on what you mean by smooth but for me it wins in nearly all places :)
<swisgard> LjL, the id command shows me as 120(vboxusers)
<Barry_> lol sorry jack
<juano__> BB88: eerr.... i believe *smoother* than vista, if were talking graphics, 3D , and hardware requirements
<IrishDave> sorry jack
<Proteus> hey, does anyone else have really weird problems with abiword? Like words randomly being deleted, disappeared, or changed as you type?
<JensenDied> Is anyone currently availible that has exp with creating a specialised livecd/installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> np  but in a busy channel... we really need to stay on topic... Ljl has an itchy trigger finger
<Barry_> well from my experience vista uses way more memory than ubuntu so if you have all the graphics set up right than it will be much more responsive
<Barry_> of course the only way to find out is install yourself
<IrishDave> BB88, smooth generally depends on hardware, if you have awesome hardware then vista will be smooth, but it needs better hardware, linux/ubuntu works better with less requirements
<BB88> I meant smooth as in graphics wise.
<BB88> Does changing the visual effects do anything?
<juano__> BB88: totally smoother than vista in that case
<Jack_Sparrow> JensenDied: google up reconstructor
<juano__> BB88: compiz wins vista graphics by miles
<IrishDave> BB88, if you want nice graphics have a look on youtube for some nice videos of what you can do with compiz-fusion, which is installed with 7.10 (gutsy)
<IrishDave> BB88, http://youtube.com/watch?v=_ImW0-MgR8I
<Jack_Sparrow> JensenDied: there was another called nimblex but it didnt work on all systems.. it is web based, created an iso that you dl'd
<IrishDave> BB88, a lot of the features that can be added are also a lot more functional than those in windows vista
<swisgard> LjL, no idea why it would do that? do i need to boost my permissions inside the group or something?
<BB88> is adobe flash in synaptic package?
<JensenDied> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, ill check those out.
<LjL> BB88: flashplugin-nonfree if you mean the player, but type /topic
<LjL> swisgard: it works fine for me. does "groups" list vboxusers?
<LjL> swisgard: is it the virtualbox-ose package that you have installed?
<BB88> what lll
<IrishDave> bazhang, what was that media center prog you mentioned earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: I dont mean to interrupt.. but what you are asking is discussion and has nothing to do with ubuntu support...
<LjL> BB88: type /topic in here.
<bazhang> IrishDave: geexbox
<IrishDave> cheers
<swisgard> LjL, yes, its virtualbox-ose
<rd> Bb88: yes... You'll have 2 options if you try oping a flash website in firefox... Flash player and gnash (that is open sourse) you can then choose
<swisgard> LjL, and yes, groups lists vboxusers
<LjL> swisgard: what does « ls -l /dev/ | grep vbox » say?
<rance> does ubuntu have a "mini" install disk that downloads everything from the net?  I know about the alternate install cd with the cli based installer but thats around 400 MB, IM looking for a < 10 MB iso for netbooting purposes
<LjL> !minimal > rance    (rance, see the private message from Ubotu)
<swisgard> crw-rw---- 1 root   root     10,  63 2007-12-12 08:51 vboxdrv
<rance> LjL: ty
<LjL> swisgard: well that is wrong, the group should be vboxusers. however, i doubt just changing the group there will work (well, it'll work but only until the next reboot), since /dev/ files are created dynamically. have you tried rebooting?
<swisgard> LjL, no, just logging in and out
<as> does anyone know about (preferably gui) app that allows me to replace strings in textfiles
<IrishDave> how does it work bazhang i think i remember trying it but was a long time ago and i went on to using windows MCE because gutsy wasnt working on my laptop at the time
<LjL> swisgard, although it's not common advice on Linux, i suggest you try rebooting and see if the permissions are set correctly afterwards
<as> like sed, but usable
<dmhouse> Hey all. In Ubuntu 7.10, how do I set up a shortcut to maximise a window in the horizontal/vertical direction?
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-minimal rance
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> IrishDave: as a stopgap before ubuntu media center, it's quite nice
<IrishDave> bazhang, that's cool, did you ever try linux mce/
<bazhang> IrishDave: not yet--will do so shortly
<IrishDave> bazhang, i didnt like that it takes over the whole system, i dont have a spare system to install it on
<bazhang> IrishDave: best wait for ubuntu media center then :}
<bazhang> sorry for the offtopic
<Core2QUAD> how do i back up my email in mozilla thinderbird?
<Emof> How do i disable the automatically launching of Totem when I insert an audio cd (I don't want any program to launch)
<marek|nano_> copy the archive
<bazhang> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs Core2QUAD
<IrishDave> Emof System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media Preferences
<tdoggette> How can I tell what my color depth is in Ubunt?u
<jett_> hey
<jett_> im back!
<jett_> how can i autostart programs?
<jrib> !startup > jett_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Emof: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<Jack_Sparrow> jett_: You really need to let people know you are running kde - kubuntu .. or go to #Kubuntu
<jrib> dmhouse: what window manager?
<jett_> thanks jrib your awesome
<Whitor> Hi, Does anyone have any insight into why I can't move from wireless SSID X to SSID Y without rebooting?  It won't lock onto an SSID unless the computer is restarted ... :(
<Jack_Sparrow> tdoggette: you can look at the default in your xorg.conf
<dmhouse> jrib: well I'm using "custom" in System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<jrib> dmhouse: try #compiz-fusion
<dmhouse> jrib: righto, thanks.
<LjL> tdoggette: xdpyinfo | grep root
<skyfalcon866> will i get a speed boost if i compile a kernel
<mavi-> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> skyfalcon866: not likely
<PriceChild> skyfalcon866, it isn't worth it
<skyfalcon866> ok
<PriceChild> skyfalcon866, especially if you don't know what on earth you're getting yourself into
<mavi-> skyfalcon866: your kernel is already compiled, by someone that probably got more knowledge in what makes it faster.
<swisgard> LjL, that worked
<skyfalcon866> ok
<swisgard> LjL, but i have a problem with the install program inside the VM, it won't let me resize the windows and they go past the bottom of the screen
<LuitvD> what would be the best channel for Bluetooth issues?
<LuitvD> this one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bluetooth | LuitvD
<ubotu> LuitvD: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Peanut> Does anyone here have experience with partitioning a MacBookPro with rEFIt/Bootcamp to install Ubuntu ?
<LuitvD> Jack_Sparrow: well... thanks... but I think I have more trouble then just that...
<WildnQIk> damn it. i tried installing a ftp server and it doesnt like it
<LuitvD> the device is nowhere to be found
<rinaldi_> ok iv got a strange problem here. i turn on my computer and get to the splash screen (sometimes further) and my pc just switches off. I was using my laptop as well at the time (what im using now) and switched it off to turn my attention to the desktop problem. i now switch the desktop on and it works fine. apart from the wired connection fails at obtaining ip address. i now turn my laptop on again and when it connects to the wireless internet my des
<Jack_Sparrow> LuitvD: tell people what device it is..make and model.. and the issue
<Iggz> Hi, because of stability problems on my rig with version 7.10 I have downgraded to 6.06 - which seems pretty stable. without reading the entire relese notes can any one tell me the main difference between that and 7.4? Or post to a URl? :-)
<vald> #linuxmint.com
<LuitvD> Jack_Sparrow: It's one included in my laptop, the MSI-S271 notebook
<LjL> swisgard: the install program would be ubuntu's install program? i suppose you need to install the "guest additions", which would include the video driver. not sure if those are available for ubuntu
<verb3k> Iggz, 7.04 seems stable
<Jack_Sparrow> LuitvD: and what are you trying to connect with?
<LuitvD> Jack_Sparrow: it's WiFi and Bluetooth in 1
<swisgard> LjL, how would i go about checking?
<LuitvD> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to use the device, but it's unseen
<LuitvD> by my system
<LjL> swisgard, start the live cd, and try clicking "install guest addition".
<LuitvD> it's invisible, not connected, or just unidentified
<LuitvD> it's not there
<Jack_Sparrow> LuitvD: I dont do bluetooth anything... sorry, just thought I would at least get you the basic info page.
<Iggz> verb3k:thanks. Is it possible to do an upgrade without a disc? Ie from SPM?
<Whitor> Hi, Does anyone have any insight into why I can't move from wireless SSID YYY to SSID ZZZ without rebooting?  It seems Ubuntu won't lock onto an SSID unless the computer is restarted ... :(  any ideas ?
<LuitvD> Jack_Sparrow: thanks anyways
<verb3k> Iggz, sorry I have no idea
<LuitvD> I guess it's a  MSI 6833 WLAN BT Combo
<Iggz> Verb3k. NP. Couldn't find a download for on the main webiste - which was odd. Might have an other look
<Iggz> *website
<LuitvD> it's not in lspci, not in lsusb, it's nowhere to be found
<swisgard> LjL, it'll let me resize mozilla and stuff, just not the install program windows. but i have "start or install ubuntu" and "start ubuntu in safe graphics mode" for options of starting it
<LjL> swisgard, both will unfortunately start at best in 1024x768, which is probably not enough to fit the installer... although 1024x768 should...
<LuitvD> I heard it could be 'enabled' on dapper, by loading a module, but that doesn't work for me
<LuitvD> should I post it on launchpad?
<swisgard> LjL, how come no one else has all these problems? :P
<LjL> swisgard: how can you say?
<Anonymusius> Hello all, I have a quick general linux question
<Anonymusius> What is ubuntu exactly?
<Anonymusius> It uses gnome, x.org
<Anonymusius> and all kinds of programs
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Anonymusius
<ubotu> Anonymusius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rinaldi_> ok i turned on my desktop pc and get to the splash screen (sometimes further) and my pc just switches off. I was using my laptop as well at the time (what im using now) and switched it off to turn my attention to the desktop problem. i now switch the desktop on and it works fine. apart from the wired connection fails at obtaining ip address. i now turn my laptop on again and when it connects to the wireless internet, my desktop switches off! i tried
<Anonymusius> Ok, soory
<swisgard> Anonymusius, what do you mean what is it? its a linux distribution...it runs gnome by default, yes.
<mavi-> Anonymusius: ubuntu is the "package" Xorg/gnome/a.so comes in
<SoftVision> hi. im trying to install msttcorefonts. the package installs and tries to download from sourceforge.net mirrors. however it keeps getting timed out and there is some error at the end of it. the irritating part is that msttcorefonts tries to download from sourceforge everytime i try to install anything via apt-get aptitude or synaptic. can anyone help me stop this? i tried "sudo apt-get clean" but that didnt work. i tried removing the package and that did
<Jack_Sparrow> SoftVision: "Some error" would be the info that would help us help you
<Whitor> Where can I look for logs of my wireless network negociations?
<Anonymusius> Mavi: So gnome doesn't directly talk to xorg and the linux kernel?
<Whitor> My computer won't switch SSID's without rebooting...
<speedhunt3r> hi...where can i find the sound file that plays when your login screen comes up?
<Whitor> How can I restart Wireless servicess completely without rebooting ?
<Jordan_U> SoftVision, Try removing the "set -e" from the configure script or just exit returning 0 and do nothing
<WildnQIk> is there a package in ubuntu that is already a ftp server ?
<SoftVision> i get a dpkg error
<Jordan_U> Whitor, What "systems" do you mean exactly?
<SoftVision> i tried dpkg --configure -a but that didnt work
<Jordan_U> !ftp | WildnQIk
<LjL> WildnQIk, i gave you a list of several...?
<ubotu> WildnQIk: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bazhang> WildnQIk: you can search packages.ubuntu.com there is also a firefox add on to add search there from your browser
<Whitor> Jordan_U: I didn't type 'systems' ... ???
<speedhunt3r> is there a way to change the small sound that plays when your login screen shows up?
<jrib> speedhunt3r: sysetm -> administration -> login window
<weelo> Hello there, could anyone tell me how I can see an ssh mounted server through the file->open dialog of applications? I can see it through nautils file manager but not through the dialogs of some applications (eg. firefox) ?
<rinaldi_> ok i turned on my desktop pc and get to the splash screen (sometimes further) and my pc just switches off. I was using my laptop as well at the time (what im using now) and switched it off to turn my attention to the desktop problem. i now switch the desktop on and it works fine. apart from the wired connection fails at obtaining ip address. i now turn my laptop on again and when it connects to the wireless internet, my desktop switches off! i tried
<Jordan_U> Whitor, Sorry, services. I mean at what level? Do you want to restart network-manager? reload the kernel modules for your card?
<jrib> rinaldi_: does space bar bring it back or does the system actually power down?
<WildnQIk> how do i install a .deb
<jrib> !deb | WildnQIk
<ubotu> WildnQIk: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<rinaldi_> it powers down
<YeTr2> rinaldi_: that sounds like a physical issue. check your power cables, make sure you arn't drawing too much power.
<jrib> WildnQIk: you should always use a package manager to install from the repos if you can though
<Whitor> Jordan_U: oh, I'm not sure... both maybe... I know that my card locks onto an SSID on reboot... but won't while the system is already up... so I'd like to restart that section of the OS...
<Whitor> wired network works fine
<Whitor> switches perfectly
<Jordan_U> Whitor, Are you using network-manager?
<chippy> anyone got a netgear laptop card? is it meant for both lights to flash together, when connected?
<Whitor> Yes, I think so
<Jordan_U> Whitor, ( the little applet at the top right of the screen )
<Jack_Sparrow> .
<rinaldi_> yetr2: ok il see
<Whitor> Jordan_U: I'm using System -> Adminis -> Network
<Whitor> Administration...
<Jordan_U> SoftVision, Try dpkg -- configure -a again, I just installed the package and everything downloaded fine
<IanLiu> What is the difference between 'gpart' and 'gparted'? What should I install to  make partitions on my HD?
<Jordan_U> Whitor, Run "iwevent" in a terminal window and try connecting to a wireless network, see if there is any output
<teknician> hi i have a wireless setting set to manual configuration i cannot see list of wireless networks in my pc
<Jordan_U> IanLiu, gparted
<teknician> can any one help me please with the issue
<IanLiu> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Whitor> Jordan_U: ok
<Whitor> Jordan_U: It just says waiting for wireless events from interfaces...
<moofacehead> from terminal, what is the command to see the chmod properties of a  file or folder?
<dmhouse> Hi all. When I try to change a keyboard shortcut in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts to one that involves the Windows key (Super), pressing, e.g., Super+C just comes up as "Super L" in the accelerator box. It seems to not recognise the Super key as a modifier.
<Jordan_U> Whitor, What if you run "sudo iwconfig <interface> essid <essid>" where <interface> is something like eth1 or ath0
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, i installed ubuntu and changed the default root password, but when i logout and try to login as root, it says that i am not alloud to login from this login screen...any ideas
<IanLiu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<PriceChild> B-rabbit, that's such a bad idea its untrue.
<IanLiu> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PriceChild> B-rabbit, why on earth are you trying to log in as root?
<rinaldi_> yetr2: ok i pulled out the speakers (the thing i don't need) and it boots up fine. however, although nm-applet at the top says there is a connection, firefox doesn't have internet and it cant find my router ip...
<teknician> hi i have a wireless setting set to manual configuration i cannot see list of wireless networks in my pc
<piko> istaanbul
<teknician> can any one help me please with the issue
<piko>    
<catherine_> how do i use this
<Whitor> Jordan_U: could <interface> be wlan0 ?
<H264_laptop> B-rabbit: if you really really want to log in as root you need to set the root password
<PriceChild> H264_laptop, read what he said
<bazhang> teknician: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Jordan_U> Whitor, Yes
<ubuntu> hi guys
<WildnQIk> whats the command to install a .deb
<catherine_> too many people
<teknician> just trying to connect my machine to internet bazhang
<Jordan_U> !root | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<YeTr2> rinaldi_: dunno
<bewst> Were there any fixes in the kernel's built-in forcedeth driver between feisty and gutsy?
<speedhunt3r> is there anything i can download to convert a .amr sound file to .wav ?
<rinaldi_> yetr2: i also tried booting vista but same problem ( im dualbooting)
<bazhang> teknician: open up the terminal and do a ifconfig
<H264_laptop> PriceChild: but there is no default root password?
<punzada> is there any equivalent command as shift+pg up/down while using screen?
<PriceChild> H264_laptop, read what he said...
<YeTr2> rinaldi_: sounds like more physical issues.. is the router on the same power strip?
<H264_laptop> lol, I did
<B-rabbit> H264_laptop, yes i did that, i knew that ubuntu doesn't give a root password as default so i changed it, but i still cannot login
<rinaldi_> yetr2: yes should i move it?
<crdlb> punzada: press Ctrl+A [  then pg up/down
 * YeTr2 uses a large cluster of PS3 to try and brute force the root password
<Patchak> hi all.. I have two external usb 2.0 HD drives, and both are connected to my computer by a usb 2.0 pcmcia card, but with one of the two drives it never get detected at all... is there anything I could do?
<YeTr2> rinaldi_: I would suggest it.
<H264_laptop> B-rabbit: like PriceChild said, why do you want to log in as root?
<YeTr2> Patchak: do other PCs see that drive?
<PriceChild> H264_laptop, he said he set a root password himself
<BladeMcCool> Is there a "best" way to install Ubuntu on a windows XP machine without wrecking the windows install, and to be able to access the windows filessystem from ubuntu as well?
<WildnQIk> how do i install a .deb
<REyM> just installed ubuntu server, can't apt-get phpmyadmin
<bazhang> BladeMcCool: probably after the xp install--want a link?
<brobostigon> !dualboot | blademccool
<ubotu> blademccool: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<YeTr2> BladeMcCool: the ubuntu installer should beable to resize an NTFS partition that was shutdown properly to make room for ubuntu
<H264_laptop> BladeMcCool: the best way is to always have a backup of important information
<BladeMcCool> thanks for the links and info and tips :)
<bazhang> haha
<digilink> WildnQIK: just double click on it or use dpkg -i pkgname from the command line
<Patchak> YeTr2, hummm I did not try onanother comp...but it seems to work when I plug it in a usb 1 port on the same comp
<B-rabbit> H264_laptop, because i want to install flash for firefox, if i install it as root then, i could use it from my other accounts
<JuJuBee> I have a linux server in my room.  From my laptop, how can I mount a directory from the server as a specific user on the server?  My local account  has a different UID than my account on the server.
<YeTr2> Patchak: could the port on the pccard be bad then?
<dmhouse> Hi all. When I try to change a keyboard shortcut in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts to one that involves the Windows key (Super), pressing, e.g., Super+C just comes up as "Super L" in the accelerator box. It seems to not recognise the Super key as a modifier.
<REyM> where do I report broken packages?
<H264_laptop> REyM: why do you need to report a broken package? Sometimes a package needs to be reinstalled because it breaks its self. Have you tried reinstalling it?
<REyM> H264_laptop: I mean broken in the apt sort of way. IE, it has unmet dependancies
<H264_laptop> hmm
<JuJuBee> I have a linux server in my room.  From my laptop, how can I mount a directory from the server as a specific user on the server?  My local account  has a different UID than my account on the server.
<teknician> thanks bazhang i got it connected ;)
<IanLiu> I've got a Printer connected to a Windows. Is it possible to access it trougth Ubuntu?
<Patchak> YeTr2, well the thing is that when I plug the other drive in the same port it works
<H264_laptop> REyM: what package is it?
<WildnQIk> what package would tcl be under
<wols_> JuJuBee: samba
<CaBlGuY> !libGL.so.1.2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgl.so.1.2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<wols_> WildnQIk: apt-cache search tcl|grep tcl
<IanLiu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wols_> CaBlGuY: what do you need?
<wols_> !selftell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selftell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> CaBlGuY: there are sevreal packages which can provide a libGL
<CaBlGuY> anyone know what libfile libGL.so.1.2 is? Or where I can get it..  I just loaded Cinelerra and i'm getting an error, libGL.so.1.2 not found.. etc..
<REyM> H264_laptop phpmyadmin
<CaBlGuY> wols_,  that's what I need
<Dregin> anyone have a link to a tutorial on settuping up google calendar in evolution?
<JuJuBee> wols_  Im not using samba, only nfs
<piko> istanbul
<WildnQIk> root@wildnqik:~# apt-cache search tcl|grep tcl
<WildnQIk> python2.4-dictclient - Python client library for DICT (RFC2229) protocol
<WildnQIk> tcl8.4 - Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files
<WildnQIk> root@wildnqik:~#
<wols_> CaBlGuY: what videocard driver do you use?
<H264_laptop> REyM: what is the unmet dependency?
<chippy> anyone have a netgear WGT511T  - does it connect to adhoc networks normally in network manager, or do you have to do some extra configuration?
<wols_> !paste | WildnQIk
<ubotu> WildnQIk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CaBlGuY> Nvidia FX5500
<piko> fak you skiptare
<rinaldi_> ok still same problem
<crush_groove> http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2
<wols_> CaBlGuY: then install the nvidia driver
<wols_> crush_groove: just giving him some random libGL will NOT work
<CaBlGuY> already got the "non free" "restricted" drivers installed and working..
<jtaby> Hey, If i wanted to create a cron that would commit my svn repo nightly, i would put cd /var/www/working_copy ; svn commit http://url/to/repo -m time ?
<wols_> crush_groove: there are at least 3 different kinds of that file from mesa, nvidia and fglrx
<jtaby> and then do crontab filename ?
<wols_> CaBlGuY: that one comes with a libGL
<crush_groove>   thats nvidia
<CaBlGuY> well, apperently something is not right then cause, I'm getting an error..
<CaBlGuY> I'll have to try a reboot..   maybe that will help..  thanks wols_
<JuJuBee> wols_ :  hmmm, I was mistaken, it looks like the server is running samba as well as nfs.  How do I mount my home dir using samba since my local UID is different than my server UID?
<Neuling> hi guys i am really not happy with ubuntu 7.10. i have installed all the necessary codecs and still swf files are not playing what should i do?
<REyM> H264_laptop phpmyadmin: Depends: php5-mcrypt but it is not going to be installed
<wols_> !samba | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wols_> Neuling: you need a flash plugin, not a "codec"
<Patchak_> YeTr2, sorry I was disconnected
<REyM> H264_laptop php5-mcrypt: Depends: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2) but it is not installable
<Neuling> wols_ :which one
<Patchak_> so ... yeah the port and the card work since one drive is detected each time
<speedhunt3r> what's the command a sh file in terminal?
<speedhunt3r> ./filename-sh ?
<RoBz18> Someone reccomend me some good cheap hosting :)
<wols_> !flash | Neuling
<ubotu> Neuling: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<speedhunt3r> any alternative to that? because that command's not working.
<wols_> RoBz18: #web or some other channel. definitely NOT #ubuntu
<Patchak_> YeTr2, weirdlywhen I connect the new drive on the same usb port it does not work at all
<RoBz18> wols_: Ok thanks, just thought some people here would know some good ones.
<claviola> Does the 7.10 live cd not boot you straight into a desktop anymore?
<Disconnected> ???
<RoBz18> claviola: It does
<claviola> I have a friend who's trying to boot using the pressed 7.10 CD and it dumps him into gdm
<RoBz18> Weird
<speedhunt3r> exit
<speedhunt3r> ah, lol keep forgetting it's not terminal
<CaBlGuY> alllrighty ----  that didn't help..  :(
<CaBlGuY> wols_,  why would the system be looking for a openGL lib file if it's already "working"??
<JuJuBee> wols_ : thanks for the sama wiki.  The wiki tells me how to mount permanently using fstab.  I do not want this.  I want to mount on demand.
<Neuling> wols_: i have the flashplugin-nonfree but there are websites where it still doesnt work
<speedhunt3r> exit
<wols_> CaBlGuY: different filenames. but you immedately wanted to reboot for some stupid reason.
<wols_> what libGL* files do you have
<wols_> JuJuBee: mount -t smbfs   (man mount)
<JuJuBee> thanks. I will have a look
<CaBlGuY> wols_,  this is specifically what GL file it's looking for..   libGL.so.1.2: The of course it says this: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vegpuff> hi, i have a windows system with one partition. how do i create a new partition and install ubuntu?
<wols_> I doN#t ask what it looks for. I ask what you HAVE
<dbrewer_rjr> is there a good hacker detection/prevention tool for ubuntu?
<wols_> vegpuff: make the windows partition smaller
<brobostigon> vegpuff: the installer does all that
<wols_> dbrewer_rjr: there is no such thing for ANY OS in existence
<CaBlGuY> wols_,  and how would I find out what I have installed then?
<wols_> CaBlGuY: by looking?
<brobostigon> it hlps you do it
<vegpuff> brobostigon, is that facility available in ubuntu installer itself?
<CaBlGuY> wols_,  gimme a command..
<vegpuff> wols_,  that is what i want to do, but i am not sure how to resize the partition in windows
<wols_> find, locate, ls, nautilus, ...
<IanLiu> I want to split a partition I have with gparted, but I can't... how I achieve this?
<brobostigon> i dont know about the live cd, but the alternate cd does
<wols_> vegpuff: we don't know either. we only know how to do it in ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> command line command there genius..
<wols_> IanLiu: is the partition currently mounted?
<IanLiu> oh
<vegpuff> wols_, hmm. ok
<IanLiu> yes
<vegpuff> i need to resize a windows partition, and i'm searching
<wols_> CaBlGuY: have a nice good. goodbye
<swisgard> LjL, are you here?
<wols_> vegpuff: gparted
<wols_> vegpuff: ntfsresize
<brobostigon> !gparted | vegpuff
<ubotu> vegpuff: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<IanLiu> wols_: thanks
<wols_> *s/nice good/nice day/
<CaBlGuY> !livGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livgl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !libGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbrewer_rjr> is there a good hacker detection/prevention tool for ubuntu?
<vegpuff> wols_, brobostigon  is there a windows gui version of it?
<swisgard> does anyone in here use virtualbox
<CaBlGuY> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<rinaldi1> .
<wols_> vegpuff: again, we don't know or care about windows. ask ##windows
<brobostigon> no idea vegpuff
<vegpuff> wols_, ah, ok :)
<vegpuff> brobostigon, wols_  thanks!
<H264_laptop> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<brobostigon> gparted live cd vegpuff
<Poundo> I am trying to register my nick with nickserv i sued this command /msg  NickServ register [password] [email]  and saw no response. Can anyone suggest a got channel for questions of this type.
<H264_laptop> REyM: so it is complaining about not being able to install libltdl3?
<Poundo> suggest a good channel
<m4stertsunami> how can i search multiple domains for a host?
<m4stertsunami> everytime i add it in the network properties, it is removed automatically in 15 minutes or so
<Lacrymology> Failed to fetch http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdesdk/kcachegrind_3.5.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Lacrymology> Failed to fetch http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/valgrind/valgrind_3.2.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Lacrymology> any ideas?
<Asv> hola
<Asv> hi
<josh__> Hey, what would I need to open .rar files on linux?
<m4stertsunami> unrar
<Lacrymology> josh__: rar
<Lacrymology> rar x myfile.rar extracts
<brobostigon> Lacrymology: network problem, down server, something like that
<Lacrymology> brobostigon: ubuntu's servers?
<brobostigon> maybe
<Todddoh> :]
<brobostigon> could be a network problem too
<Asv> i can add repos of ubuntu to debian ?
<REyM> H264_laptop: yeah, that's the final unmet dependencie
<Lacrymology> brobostigon: a problem on my side wouldn't throw a 404, tho
<brobostigon> it could
<REyM> and I am using the official ubuntu_nl mirror
<boris> whats Rialto chip ?
<H264_laptop> REyM: well, first try unchecking in the sources program all your sources, then quit it
<H264_laptop> REyM: then open the program again and check off the sources you want, close it and try installing again
<REyM> and what does that do?
<H264_laptop> REyM: it sometimes gets rid of weird errors that come up
<ubuntulover12345> What would be the best way to mirror two directories?
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  local dirs on the same machine? or over a network?
<H264_laptop> REyM: do you know what program I'm talking about? it's called Software Sources
<wems> hey
<wiloo> ho
<H264_laptop> moo
<wems> I dled ubuntu server on my comp, then realized that i wanted teh desktop version (first time ever using linux, so that was prob a bad choice)
<wems> how do i boot from the new iso image disk i made?
<REyM> I don't know what programm it is, but removing everything in sources.list and aptsget updating it doesn't resolve anything H264_laptop
<wems> so that i can install the desktop version of ubuntu while in the server version?
<H264_laptop> REyM: remove? you mean comment, right?
<wems> or how can i reformat my whole hard drive in the GNU grub thing?
<preaction> wems, you're in the server version right now? just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <- installs the "desktop version"
<REyM> H264_laptop yes
<REyM> same result
<wems> oh okay
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntulover12345> Dr_willis I have a machine that almost exclusively runs Ubuntu, but also has windows "just in case" (not my choice). the documents folder from the windows partition is linked symbolically to a folder on my ubuntu desktop. I want to share the folder via NFS, but NFS does not support NTFS, so I want to create a ext3 mirror to be hosted instead
<ubuntulover12345> ...and I don't want to give windows ext3 support
<REyM> H264_laptop: do you have any idea, or are you just giving advise to what you think is a newb?
<H264_laptop> REyM: ok, the terminal way is to comment the sources off and save the file. then open the update manager and click check updates. After a second go back to sources.list and uncomment what you commented off and save the file again. Finally go back to the update manager and click check for updates.
<REyM> lmao
<H264_laptop> REyM: well, not really the terminal way.. but yeah
<H264_laptop> lol
<REyM> I am using the ubuntu server version. I am not using any visual crap
<H264_laptop> ohhh, :P
<roaet> hello -- i'm at the terminal and I"m getting flooded with messages from message, how do I stop it. I try to hit F1-7 to change terminal but it doesn't work. Any thoughts?
<REyM> I but as I said, that doesn't resolve anything. package still unmet, have to report it somewheer
<wems`> preaction: i typed what you said, and it gave me E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open (13 permission denied_ and on another line Unable to lock the administartion directory, are you root?
<preaction> wems`, are you root?
<wems`> and then i did sudo -i, and tried it and said E: Couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntulover12345> How does one keep two folders synchronized on a local machine such that files can be added or deleted from either folder and each are affected? (Not just one being a backup of the other)
<wems`> no not too sure what that means honestly
<preaction> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<wems`> never touched linux before ;)
<preaction> wems`, i would guess that your sources list is broken.
<preaction> !easysource @ wems`
<sanguisdex> how can I make a program not start up w/ the copiz efects
<pavs> is there any other way to find out what shell I am using other than using "echo $SHELL" because when I change from bash to something else it still says I am using bash.
<preaction> !easysource | wems`
<ubotu> wems`: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<H264_laptop> REyM: hmm... the package is in main... what happens if you try installing just libltdl3?
<ubuntulover12345> pavs yes, echo $0  :)
<gvsa123> can i just download and install the .deb package for Openoffice 2.3.1 without causing problems in gutsy?
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  you might want to check out the various 'fuse' tools. they proberly got somthing that can backup/sync every few min.  Or just rsync and a cron job every 5 min. Depending on how much/otedn the changes happen, There may be better ways to do it.
<pavs> ubuntulover12345 thanks
<H264_laptop> REyM: or whatever the package is that it's complaining about
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  You are sure if you mount the ntfs filesystem that nfs cant share it? Ive never noticed that limit with nfs. but i dont use nfs much
<thx_-_> hello guys
<rndcs> hi how can i install gcc
<preaction> rndcs, apt-get install build-essential
<thx_-_> i moved from Debian to Ubuntu Gutsy, and for some mysterious reason there is a delay of 1-2 seconds till an application starts. any ideas?
<ubuntulover12345> well, I am getting "exportfs: Warning: /windows does not support NFS export." error
<thx_-_> rndcs: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rndcs> yes it installs prerealease i want gcc
<L3ON> hello an one can tell me ow to play da game
<rndcs> gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
<L3ON> el can some 1 elp me
<preaction> rndcs, what is "prerelease" and how does it differ from "gcc"?
<rndcs> i dont want this prereaase
<ubuntulover12345> Dr.willis I get the same thing if I try to share the symbolic link
<thx_-_> rndcs: what do you want then?
<rndcs> the real gcc
<thx_-_> rndcs: it is the real gcc
<ubuntulover12345> Dr._willis am I misinterpreting this?
<preaction> rndcs, why do you need "the real gcc"?
<wems``> ugh my internet keeps dying
<pope22> How do i enable the Composite Extension for Feisty's Desktop Effects?
<wems``> how do i get root access?
<pope22> type sudo b4 you command in console
<rndcs> sudo -i gives root access
<wems``> k i did that
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  may want to check out the various nfs docs  - I cant recall  it being a limit.. but i cant recall doign it either.   its possible theres some workaround/option .
<wems``> let me run to other comp and tell you what it said when i did the apt-get etc
<rndcs> but dont play with root
<pavs> can anyone install scsh from repo? its giving me an error
<wems``> couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<preaction> wems``, my reply to you earlier was that your source.list was broken and needs to be fixed
<Prez_> hello
<preaction> !easysource | wems``
<ubotu> wems``: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wems``> k
<wems``> well how do i just like reformat my drive?
<wems``> so i can just install the other version of ubuntu ;)
<debaser> hi all
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  a quick google is telling me that one can not export  vfat/ntfs filesystems. :(  I wonder if you could use some of the FUSE tools to get around it.
<Prez_> running gutsy, trying to open an image from the web in gimp using URL and get error Could not open 'http://www.tunicaragua.com/components/com_phpshop/shop_image/product/a9e676e20f57223c3b983b4961ffef50.jpg' for reading: No such file or directory
<bruenig> Prez_, just download it first
<osphy> how to set the locale? I get warnings on the terminal
<michaelpo> hello... can u see me?
<Prez_> bruenig: is this a known bug?  used to work in previous gimp version
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  also note that the forum i am seeing/reading is dated 2004 - so it may be possible now.
<pike_> michaelpo: hi
<osphy> I get msgs like "please check that your locale name is correct" about locale how to get rid of these msgs ?
<bruenig> Prez_, I don't know, I am not sure why that "feature" exists to begin with, what kind of bloat that must have added to the code I can only imagine
<Patchak> is ubuntu able to write on ntfs file systems?
<michaelpo> i'm just installed this pidgin-encryption... dont know if it works or not...
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | Patchak, yes:
<TheNo1Yeti> Patchak: yes
<ubotu> Patchak, yes:: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<debaser> can I install ubuntu in a hard disk and then move the hard disk to another machine?
<Patchak> preaction, ok so I guess this is installed int he basic ubuntuinstall since I can write files now
<TheNo1Yeti> debaser: Technicaly yes.  Realistically you may have issues with drivers and such.  Especially if it is a different processor type.
<debaser> TheNo1Yeti, ok, that's what I imagined but I guess I can work around some of those issues
<Fjodor> Hey, does anyone know why compizconfig-settings-manager isn't backported, when the other compiz-stuff is?
<debaser> also, does anyone know what the "Attempted to kill the idle task" kernel panic means?
<debaser> I've googled and found nothing
<crush_groove> when in console and you arent at a prompt .. how do you get back to it ?
<wems``> how to reformat computer? lol im such a noob
<crush_groove> cd ..?
<Zergiu> hello
<debaser> crush_groove: Ctrl-c
<pike_> debaser: usually yes though. ive done it a number of times out of lazyness
<crush_groove> ty debaser
<TheNo1Yeti> !fdisk | wems``
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zergiu> I need help to setup boot loader to work with vista
<TheNo1Yeti> !makefs | wems``
 * balkohol_ gives TheNo1Yeti a whale
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<debaser> crush_groove ur welcome
 * TheNo1Yeti stabs ubotu
<TheNo1Yeti> A whale?
<H264_laptop> REyM: sorry I can't really offer any more help other than if something is wrong with a package you can report it on launchpad.net however I would post your problem on ubuntuforums.org first
<wems``> im guessing that means its impossible yeti?
<TheNo1Yeti> No, it's just there is no information in the bot.   Basically you have two options.  fdisk or makefs
<pike_> wems``: for a graphical tool look at gparted i suppose.  you can also format a partition with a mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 or whatever format you want but be SURE you tell it the correct partition
<ubuntulover12345> Dr._willis oh, also, I don't think these two problems are related. when I try to mount the nfs on the remote machine, it says "failed, reason given by server: Permission denied." my /etc/exports line is "/windows        192.168.1.100(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)" (ip address is example). daemon has since been restarted, and I am loged into remote machine as root via ssh.
<JensenDied> !mkfs  | wems``
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> !format | wems``
<ubotu> wems``: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Minifig> I need help restoring Linux.  Can anyone help?  I have 2 hard drives.  Master drive 20GB Windows XP, Slave is 160GB running LInux.
<TheNo1Yeti> thank you pike
<JensenDied> someone found the right keyworkd!
<pike_> you guys were over thinking it ;p
<jett_> hey
<Chousuke> Minifig: did you overwrite GRUB or something?
<TheNo1Yeti> It's sad it took 3 of us to get a bot to give up the info
<Minifig> No.
<tarjei_> Can I have some assistance installing Folding@Home (the Linux edition)?
<H264_laptop> REyM: is seems like it is a problem not really related to the package its self, more like apt can't figure something out
<debaser> does anyone know what the "attempted to kill the idle task" kernel panic means? I've googled around but found anything
<flash> hey i need help configuring my atheri wireless on gutsy :((
<jett_> i want to learn man, i remember there is a man script that teaches people
<jett_> i found it in fedora once
<ubuntulover12345> Minifig what's wrong?
<Chousuke> debaser: something is very wrong :P
<jett_> can someone help me figure out what it is so i can download it
<debaser> Chousuke but what
<Minifig> Here is what happened.  I wanted to install WIndows and since I cannot install XP on a second drive with LInux installed, I swapped drives and put 20GB as master not slave.
<Chousuke> Minifig: was the 160GB drive originally a master?
<mummia> ciao
<debaser> Flash, what's your problem exactly?
<mummia> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pike_> Minifig: so you just need to reinstall grub to the new primary partitions mbr and overwrite the windows mbr
<Minifig> How do I get Linux to boot on the second hard drive?
<Chousuke> Minifig: you might've confused grub.
<pike_> er primary hd's mbr i mean
<Minifig> I used SuperGrub CD to show Grub and Linux but when I select Linux I get file not found.
<Flash> debaser: my system doesn`t see the wireless card
<tarjei_> The file, FAH504-Linux.exe, is on my desktop. How do I install it?
<Minifig> Also it only shows Linux and not Windows and Linux.
<Flux-D> Flash: do lspci in terminal
<mummia> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<debaser> Flash, ifconfig is not showing any information about it?
<tarjei_> I know it is an .exe file but it is intended for Linux.
<Flash> debaser: no
<tarjei_> I am new to Ubuntu.
<Chousuke> Minifig: grub might still think that Linux is on the master drive.
<crush_groove> debaser you using fedora ?
<debaser> tarjei_: wine [file] or right-click and open with: wine
<IanLiu> Is it possible to have two languages dictionary? For instance, in Pidgin, I usually type in English or in Portuguese... Is it possible to easily switch between languages?
<pike_> Minifig: oh sounds like hda1 is no longer hda1 but hdb1 or whatever
<Chousuke> Minifig: Unfortunately I don't know enough about grub to help you fix this.
<debaser> crush_groove: no, why?
<debaser> Flash: any dmesg messages?
<ubuntulover12345> Minifig by moving the drive, Grub can't find /boot anymore. Use a live CD to chroot to the linux machine and update-grub and grub-install
<crush_groove> ah .. I found a bunch of stuff on your issue ...seems to be all fedora related
<sdfdsfsdf32423> irc://irc.abjects.net/rezoproject
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  with ntfs-3g - one us supposed to be able to use it as a nfs export --> Yes. But to do so, you need to read the FUSE README.NFS file and use the FUSE kernel module from the FUSE package because the mainstream kernels don't support NFS exporting of FUSE file systems.
<Flash> debaser: sorry? i don`t understand
<Gringo_> i've got a problem with my Logitech MX1000, and I've found here: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3939331&posted=1#post3939331 that i'm not alone with this issue. Where do I report a bug like this?
<Minifig> I am running Live CD Ubuntu now.
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  looke like it may be a feature thats not in the default ubuntu kernel/fuse modules.
<tarjei_> debaser: I don't have that option.
<debaser> Flash: try lsmod on a console and see if the correct module is loaded
<tarjei_> Why should I open it with Wine since it is intended for Linux?
<Minifig> Does it matter what version of Linux is on the second drive?
<pike_> Minifig: boot livecd and mount the ubuntu partition then edit boot/grub/menu.lst and change hda1 to hdb1 or whatnot then save then sudo grub   then root (hd1,1)   then setup (hd0)   hd0 is hda hdb is hd1 hdc would be hd2
<debaser> tarjei_: ur using gnome
<debaser> ?
<tarjei_> Yes.
<Minifig> I am running Live CD right now.
<ubuntulover12345> Dr._willis so need to install ntfs-3g package?
<Fjodor> Hey, does anyone know why compizconfig-settings-manager isn't backported, when the other compiz-stuff is?
<debaser> tarjei_: because linux can't handle windows executables directly, it must use WINE. If you are using gnome there should be an option "open with" or "open", another menu and then open with.
<Flash> debaser: i don`t know what module i should look for
<pike_> Minifig: basically root says 'here is my install folder' and setup says write grub to this hd0 without a partition will be mbr
<wems``> !man mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man mkfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tarjei_> debaser: It is NOT a Windows file. It specifically says it is the Linux edition.
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  well if you are using ntfs id HOPE you are usiong ntfs-3g :)
<JensenDied> anyone know 'things' about creating a livecd/installer from a debootstrap'ed system(or similar with changes made[chrooted to configure etc])?
<dingdangdong> Question: is there any way to use my camera mobile as a webcam in linux? my mobile is k510 sonyericsson!
<debaser> tarjei_: but if you're using ubuntu it should be configured with binary misc support and a double click should work
<Minifig> I have terminal opened.
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  actually its in the default gutsy installs i thought. if you are not using ntfs-3g then that  may be all you need to do.
<debaser> tarjei_: pls try file <file.exe> in the console
<ubuntulover12345> Dr._willis yeah, it is there already...
<debaser> Flash: something like atheros or ath, I don't remember, let me find it
<^punisher> sup
<bencas> hello ppl i have a clasus dynamic sr-512 and i don't have sound on the last version of ubuntu
<wems``> how can i boot from my cd drive?, been trying to but the best i can do is an OS choices menu :/
<bencas> any idea?
<^punisher> out of interest
<pike_> tarjei_: people shouldnt be naming their binaries .exe its just confusing whatever app this is
<ubuntulover12345> Dr._willis but is the "permission denied" thing related?
<Minifig> I have Can you help me in private, if its not rude to ask?
<debaser> wems' ': bios config?
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ FAH504-Linux.exe
<tarjei_> bash: FAH504-Linux.exe: command not found
<Flash> debaser: none is listed :(
<Minifig> Excuse the I have.
<wems``> i dont know my comp might be real messed up. but when i start it up it shows the pentium 4 logo... then goes to a blank screen with a _ in the up right corner
<debaser> oh its madwifi
<Minifig> What do I type in Terminal?
<wems``> then after like 2 minutes it will start to boot up my ubuntu server edition
<debaser> Flash: search madwifi
<wems``> does that mean something is wrong with my mobo?
<Zergiu> guys
<Dr_willis> ubuntulover12345,  and it does seem to need to use FUSE to do this. :0
<Zergiu> how do I login as root in terminal?
<Slart> wems``: if something was wrong with your motherboard I doubt it would boot at all
<debaser> wems``: whatis mobo?
<Minifig> sudo
<wems``> motherboard
<debaser> Zergiu: tru sudo -s -H
<ricky_> hello to everyone!!!
<debaser> wems``: oh, I don't know, try bios config
<Fjodor> Zergiu: You don't, but you can get a sudo shell with sudo -i
<Slart> !hello | ricky_
<ubotu> ricky_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wems``> ya i thought that, but i dont think i have any bios info
<debaser> ricky: hi!
<Minifig> pike, what do I type in terminal?
<Zergiu> i tried sudo -a -H looks like it works
<wems``> how do i mess with my bios config?
<tarjei_> I asked in a thread for Folding@Home and they said the file name didn't matter if it was .exe or not, as long as the file content is made for Linux.
<pike_> Minifig: 'file  filename.exe' file is a command that tells you details about whatever filename you pass it
<pike_> Minifig: wait wrong problem
<pike_> sorry
<debaser> wems'': the access key changes from "mobo" to "mobo", but when its starting u should try F8 or DEL key
<Slart> wems``: depends on the brand of the motherboard... usually you press DEL right at the start.. might be holding F1 down or something too.. as I said.. it depends on the brand.. DEL is the most common afaik
<Minifig> Thats okay pike.
<dinesh86> i want a good gcc tutorial, for learning abt configuring makin installing etc
<Minifig> I am getting confused here with all the other stuff going on.
<debaser> wems'': also there are certain mobos which need a jumper change to acces bios config, I'm sure its not your case
<pike_> sudo fdisk -l   to see the partitions  which one is ext3?
<pike_> Minifig: ^
<Minifig> brb
<wems``> well when i do f8 and del and all of that. it does nothing
<debaser> tarjei_: it doesn't, but you need to know which file type it is, again file <file.exe> should give you info. Unix simply ignores files extensions, they're only there so that WE don't get lost
<bencas> ppl i don't have sound on my ubuntu... anyone can help me?
<wems``> i guess i could try holding f1 but i built this comp a long time ago and dont remember ever having to do that
<debaser> wems'': try reading your mobo user guide
<wems``> ya thats long lost and gone
<ricky_> I was looking around the /etc directory and I found that there are a lot of users in the /etc/passwd file and I was wondering how can I find out if I need those users ir not. Can anybody help me?
<debaser> wems'': so you have accessed the bios config but don't remember how?
<Minifig>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Minifig> /dev/sdb1   *           1       19805   159083631   83  Linux
<Minifig> /dev/sdb2           19806       19929      996030    5  Extended
<Minifig> /dev/sdb5           19806       19929      995998+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<debaser> wems'': you could search the user guide in internet
<Slart> wems``: usually there is some text somewhere when you boot.. something like "F1 for setup" or "press del to enter setup"
<tonyyarusso> I can't seem to install Banshee on Gutsy anymore - dependencies conflict.  Anyone familiar with that?
<wems``> well mabe im wrong, but it doesnt seem to work the same as it use to
<wems``> no text
<wems``> its just a "_"
<wems``> in the top left of the screen
<debaser> wems'': yes, but intel mobos usually doesn't have any text
<tarjei_> debaser: Ok I will try again in the terminal. I go to the desktop and I tell it to change the name. I paste that in the terminal and I add .exe to what I pasted. Correct?
<dinesh86> i want to know abt configuring making n installing n gcc too pls help me
<Slart> wems``: before that.. at the logo-thingy
<wems``> doesnt blink or anything, i cant type just sits at a blank screen with  _
<Minifig> Did you see that pike?
<wems``> i get the intel pentium 4 powered or soemthing logo at the very beginning but thats just the processors image i think?
<Slart> dinesh86: man gcc.. or man make would get you some info.. and there's always google
<wems``> hmm ill try pressing f8/del/f1/any fkey as soon as copm is on this time
<debaser> tarjei_: it seems to me too many unnecesary steps, just go to the terminal and, for the moment, find out which file type it is (file <file.exe>)
<debaser> wems'': my mobo does the same
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ file FAH504-Linux.exe
<tarjei_> FAH504-Linux.exe: ERROR: cannot open `FAH504-Linux.exe' (No such file or directory)
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$
<debaser> wems'': except it stops just for a few seconds in the '_', you should see if there's a disc in the CD reader or something
<debaser> tarjei_: try ls first to find out the exact name
<IanLiu> How do I chmod 777 all files/folders recursively in a folder?
<pike_> Minifig: yes once
<debaser> tarjei_; or try autocompleting with <TAB> key on the console
<Anonymusius> tanliu: sudo chmod -R
<Zergiu> guys
<Zergiu> how can I acces /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IanLiu> Anonymusius: thanks
<tonyyarusso> Zergiu: with your favorite text editor
<debaser> Zergiu: mount the /boot partition
<Zergiu> permision denied with sudo -s -H
<Slart> IanLiu: chmod -R
<pike_> Minifig: sudo mkdir /media/ub; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ub; gksu gedit /media/ub/boot/grub/menu.lst
<debaser> Zergiu: check out the sudo config
<IanLiu> Slart: Thanks =)
<debaser> Flash: anything happened?
<Slart> IanLiu: you're welcome
<Minifig> Okay, one moment.
<pike_> Minifig: once in gedit scroll to near the bottom and chang eall sda1 to sdb1
<Zergiu> debaser what would be the comand to open that file in a text editor?
<debaser> Zergiu: visudo
<pike_> Minifig: im doing this the hard way but im not familiar with the automatic stuff in grub-install
<Zergiu> debaser visudo /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<debaser> Zergiu: you should export the environment variable $EDITOR to something like nano
<debaser> Zergiu no, just visudo
<tarjei_> debaser: Can I just rename it to something so that I can double click it?
<IanLiu> Slart: I dunno how to do this.. would be 'sudo chmod -R 777'?
<debaser> Zergiu: but first in the console do export EDITOR="nano"
<Zergiu> dude that chineese for me , I'm new to this
<wems``> well i got it to work i was holding down f1 then finally saw a different screen
<debaser> Zergiu oh sorry
<wems``> so
<debaser> Zergiu: I was confused
<andres_> a
<wems``> i got to the bios and changed around boot proiority
<hrehf> hrm, the alternate installer hangs at 6% of "Select and install software" and tells me to "Please wait..."
<wems``> now its at the ubuntu loading screen and its been loading for like 2 mins
<Slart> IanLiu: sudo chmod -R 777 /your/path/   it will chmod all files in that path including subfolders
<hrehf> what do i do? it's going on for like 10mins :(
<debaser> Zergiu: I was ust saying crap, you want to modify that file, or just read it?
<Zergiu> modify
<IanLiu> Slart: oh, I supposed it applied on the current directory...
<debaser> wems'': that's weird
<Minifig> I don't see any eall
<Slart> hrehf: is it working? hard drive making noise?
<pike_> hrehf: select the option to verify installcd to make sure its ok if there is a problem reburn at slowest speed
<jeffMASTERflex> Zergiu: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<debaser> Zergiu: then press F2, and type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<hrehf> pike_ im doing a from hd install (using the netboot)
<pike_> ah
<debaser> Zergiu: in command line use the command provided by jeff...
<Zergiu> ok
<Zergiu> ty
<Minifig> I see.  it was an error.  all sda1 to sdb1
<IanLiu> Slart: thanks again
<wems``> oh well the comp is pretty shitty, only has 256mb of ram
<Minifig> Do I keep HD0,0 as hd0,0?
<wems``> thought it had more, but w/e
<debaser> wems'':exactly when does it get stuck? after grub?
<wems``> it wasnt "stuck"
<wems``> it wa just loading
<pike_> Minifig: now sudo grub   then in grub shell type root (hd1,1)   then setup (hd0)   hd0 is hda hdb is hd1 hdc would be hd2
<debaser> wems'': HEY! mine as 256mb!
<debaser> wems'': after grub?
<wems``> and i thought it was taking a while, came in other room where my laptop is (here) and then went back and it was doing something else so
<Slart> wems``: 256 mb is alright.. you just have to avoid the worst bling bling.. no spinning cubes and windows burning up and you'll be fine =)
<hrehf> pike_ any other idea?
<wems``> k ;)
<debaser> wems'': well that's an ubuntu problem
<spyder> hello?
<pike_> hrehf: sorry no. not much exp with that
<debaser> wems'': you could tryfiguring out what is, then trying to solve it, etc, or just reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<hrehf> ah, lol, it's just been doing something that was taking 10mins +
<hrehf> thanks anyways ;)
<pike_> wems``: ive run beryl on an old celeron lappy and it was fine. im not too into the effects but it should be ok
<pike_> with intel onboard
<debaser> tarjei_: so were you able to execute the program?
<Minifig> pike: setup (hd0)
<Minifig> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<tarjei_> debaser: I tried to just drag the file to the terminal
<wems``> ya thats what i was doing, i had ubuntu server installed on there, and i was like
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ '/home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux'
<tarjei_> bash: /home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux: Permission denied
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$
<wems``> uhh what is this (never used linux ever before, and i didnt like the non graphical interface
<tarjei_> The FaQ tells me this:
<Minifig> grub> root (hd1,1)
<Minifig> grub> setup (hd0)
<Minifig> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<wems``> so i tried installing a new version of ubuntu the desktop 7.1 version
<tarjei_> To launch: To use this program, make sure that you can execute it (chmod +x FAH5-Linux.exe) and then run it ./FAH5-Linux.exe
<debaser> tarjei_: you must know what file type is
<debaser> tarjei_: that's right
<Minifig> Be right back.  I need to help the Mrs.
<tarjei_> What exactly should my command be then?
<pike_> Minifig: odd type find /boot/grub/stage1
<debaser> tarjei_; exactly what you need to do
<tarjei_> chmod +6 /home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux?
<Minifig> pike hd1,0
<newbie___> Todomundo aqui tem certeza de que isto está funcionando?
<Minifig> brb
<debaser> tarei_: UNIX decides to execute a file based on permissions, chmod +x <file> command adds execution permission to a file (there's also read and write permission
<debaser> tarjei_: no, chmod +x
<esoterik> im having problems with firefox in ubuntux86 where randomly when accessing flash based pages it greys out and I have to forcequit, is this a known issue?
<debaser> tarjei_: ls -l will shoy a complete list with permissions
<debaser> tarjei_: the 7 octal code means read write and execution permission,and 6 means read and write permission
<pike_> Minifig: thats the problem i spaced on it root (hd1,0)   setup (hd0)
<newbie___> Any one may help me?
<tarjei_> So what do I do now?
<pike_> Minifig: i told you hd1,1
<debaser> esoterik: it happens to me in opera under gentoo, but not in firefox
<tarjei_> I must CHMOD it but I don't know how.
<pike_> originally
<tovarna> hi everybody. i have a question. i had ubuntu 7.10 in my laptop (in one partition). so i did other partition and mounted /home in this new one. but at when i had to edit /etc/fstab i think i didnt do it correctly. now i have dev/sda/1 mount point /     and sda3 mount points are /home, /media/sda3      and i dont understand
<debaser> tarjei_: chmod +x file.exe
<esoterik> debaser: so its a limitation of the flash plugins perhaps?
<debaser> tarjei_: that's all, you can even change permissions under the nice gnome gui
<pike_> tarjei_: youll notice after you do that if you 'ls -l' on the very left there is now an x for executable
<debaser> esoterik_ don't know, till today can't solve the problem
<tarjei_> Ok I right clicked it and told it to allow everything
<pike_> Minifig: one more thing you still need to add windows info to grub
<tarjei_> Now the program runs in my terminal
<debaser> tarjei_: ok
<Zergiu> debaser dude now how do I save that modified file in nano?
<tarjei_> debaser: Can you start a private conversation with me? I don't seem able to with this program, unless I type in a command I don't know how.
<debaser> Zergiu: Ctrl-O I think
<debaser> Zergiu_ yes
<debaser> Zergiu: in the bottom bar there's a series of commands you can use
<Zergiu> saved thanks
<Zergiu> lets hope it works
<Zergiu> if not I'm gona get xp and sat bye bye vista
<debaser> Zergiu: ok
<debaser> Zergiu: go to it pls
<sigma> has anyone here used miro?
<pike_> sigma: yes
<sam_> list
<debaser> tarjei_: pls open it you
<eth01> windows xp corporate?
<sigma> pike_: is it really slow and buggy?
<pike_> sigma: i like it though the sytem req are not ideal but you can say that about alot of new python apps
<eth01> volume licensing, means i dont have to pay ;)
<tarjei_> debaser: This is a terminal based program. It usually lies in C:\Program files\Folding@Home #1. It starts as a service in Windows. Where should I place it now in Linux?
<tarjei_> debaser: And will it automatically run?
<pike_> sigma: latest is suprisingly good only a few issues and it hasnt crashed on me but once in like 2 weeks
<debaser> eth01: no, just vista hater
<sigma> pike_: wat r da sys requirements?
<debaser> tarjei_:; there are several methods
<pike_> sigma: not steep i have a 1.8ghz sempron and 512mb ram
<sigma> pike_: but is it really slow?
<pike_> sigma: no
<bencas> anyone can help me with my sound on linux
<bencas> ?
<debaser> tarjei_: what kind of service is it?
<sigma> pike_: ah ok, is it a full multimedia solution?
<tarjei_> debaser: I don't know, I haven't run it in Linux before. But in Windows it just automatically installs as a service (if told to).
<tsukasa_> can i report a bug - this may be already in the bugdb but if your starting from a fresh install and your clock is wrong it will ask you if you want to change system time, but not prompt you for root and therefore fail based on not having admin privleges
<jones> anyone know how to get the videos on nfl.com to work? i can watch all other vids no problem
<pike_> sigma: i really like it mostly even though its a little wierd on my fluxbox desktop. take a look at tvrss.net to show feeds to of weekly shows you can add em to miro but only the ones that are free of course ;p
<debaser> tarjei_: I mean what's the function of the service
<pike_> sigma: yeah. i like even the trailers and stuff it even includes youtube vids.
<IanLiu> What configuration is good for a Ubuntu installation? I mean, is it good to separate Home in another partition, how much space leave to other ubuntu parts...?
<zeroflag> following a tutorial (http://www.howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way) I tried to compile a new kernel and ended up with a bunch of stamp-something files but no kernel image or initrd or anything... how do I get my kernel installed with these?
<Dr_willis> IanLiu,  it all depends on your needs.
<tarjei_> debaser: It runs in the background using all of the CPU I don't use to simulate the folding of proteins for Stanford univercity research to better understand certain diseases.
<debaser> lanLiu: you should just install everything under the same partition, believe me
<Dr_willis> IanLiu,  i keep /home on its own hard drive, and / on the other hd.
<pike_> sigma: alot of the complaints are pre 1.0 which i agree with but most have been address to some extent in latest
<sigma> pike_: im not worried about the downloadable content - im on a gprs line after all:) i just need a video + audio player in one and im on kde
<debaser> tarjei_: ok, the computer in which you're trying to run it is only used by you (sorry my bad language, I'm not  an english speaker 100%)
<Minifig> Back.
<tarjei_> debaser: Yes.
<IanLiu> I wanted a configuration that makes Ubuntu reinstalation not so painful, given I test it too much, so I need to backup very often
<debaser> lanLiu: I do the same, but to separate them in the same hd is not useful if you're justusing linux for the desktop
<debaser> tarjei_: then you should start it whith gnome's sessions
<Minifig> What do I do now pike?
<tarjei_> How is that done?
<pike_> sigma: video its great audio.. ive not really used it for that but it should be ok if not quite rythmobx or whatever. what i really like are some of the net show feeds i think its the way media will move
<debaser> tarjei_: try going to somewhere in preferences>sessions and add it
<sigma> pike_: whats it lacking in the audio department?
<debaser> tarjei_: wait a minute
<sigma> pike_: yeah when i get a dsl line, il look into that sort of content
<IanLiu> Thanks guys :) I will study a bit more
<skyfalcon866> will i see a speed boost with 64bit ubuntu?
<pike_> skyfalcon866: a small one
<skyfalcon866> is it negligible?
<pike_> skyfalcon866: you need to weigh that against any trouble you may have in 64 but the trouble isnt so much lately
<jones> anyone know how to get the videos on nfl.com to work? i can watch all other vids no problem
<debaser> tarjei_; I think its something like preferences> sessions and add startup program
<skyfalcon866> drivers an issue?
<pike_> skyfalcon866: it may be real but just noticable not huge
<Minifig> I am ready to continue pike_
<pike_> skyfalcon866: some stuff flash i think is not a prob anymore
<Ashfire908> How do i convert a text file from dos format to normal format?
<hdevalence> can I use ++ in a bash script ? as in, number=0; number++
<pike_> sigma: id recommend something else for audio but def give it a try
<pike_> Minifig: so it should work now right? only issue now is windows needs to be added to the menu.lst
<prakriti> I've got a usb disk and I can't seem to write to it.
<sigma> pike_: i saw some screenshots, it looks really good
<tarjei_> debaser: WHen I go to the services managment there is no option to add one.
<prakriti> Ever time I make any changes the sysem thinks it makes them, no errors show up in dmesg, but the disk doesn't change.
<prakriti> I can't format it
<debaser> tarjei_; got it, go to System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup programs and add program
<debaser> tarei_: there isn't
<prakriti> even dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1024 count=102400 doesn't nuke the drive
<sigma> just out of interest, when connecting ubuntu to a dsl line how does it work? does it work automatically when u put the lan cable in?
<prakriti> it acts like it does
<pike_> Minifig: check this out for an example of adding windows which on your system is sda1  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<skyfalcon866> pike_: can 32bit programs run on 64bit ubuntu
<prakriti> but then when I plug it an again it has a fat32 filesystem on it again
<prakriti> and all the files are on it again
<prakriti> its driving me crazy
<pike_> !chroot| skyfalcon866
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<prakriti> Has anybody seen a usbdisk act like this?
<tarjei_> debaser: Ok but if I am to do so I need to know where I should install my program.
<debaser> tarjei_: because in linux distributions "services" usually lie in /etc/rc.d or /etc/init.d (depending on which UNIX they're based, and these files are scripts which start or stop KNOWN programs and servers. To add one with the ubuntu gui the init script must already exist in /etc/init.d
<tarjei_> debaser: It isn't installed yet. I don't want all my program files on mydesktop.
<debaser> tarjei_: you can move them into /usr/local/bin, DON'T use /usr/bin because you'd be messing with apt
<debaser> tarjei_: I use /usr/local/bin (and its the logical option), but you can use something like ~/.bin/
<Flash> hello all
<Flash> i have a problem with Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<debaser> Flash: hi again!
<ziro01> Hi
<^punisher> Hello
<Flash> debaser: man it shows now in lsmod and lspci
<debaser> Flash: did you find the madwifi module listed on the output of lsmod?
<Iggz> I/m no doubt being thick but...having jsut upgraded to 6.10 I notice that pidgin is not available in add/remove. Any reson for this? compatibilty,etc?
<tarjei_> debaser: It doesn't allow me to make a folder there
<Flash> debaser: no
<debaser> Flash: ?
<Templar> hi there for some reason i cant get my cube to rotate but its all turned on - morked fine before
<Flash> debaser: when i do ifconfig there is no wireless
<ziro01> ok
<^punisher> investigating
<debaser> tarjei_: that's because you don't have permission, and try not to make a folder, just move it with sudo and everything should be neater
<tovarna> hi everybody. i have a question. i had ubuntu 7.10 in my laptop (in one partition). so i did other partition and mounted /home in this new one. but at when i had to edit /etc/fstab i think i didnt do it correctly. now i have dev/sda/1 mount point /     and sda3 mount points are /home, /media/sda3      and i dont understand
<debaser> Flash: ok, and lsmod doesn't show any madwifi module loaded?
<Flash> debaser: nope
<debaser> Flash: have you installed the madwifi package=
<debaser> ?
<tarjei_> debaser: I would prefer not to do anything in the terminal. I don't have any experience there and it sems I can't get anything to work there.
<Flash> debaser: doing it now
<Templar> anyone any ideas
<debaser> tarjei_: its the best you can find, you should get used to it, but if you don't want try F2 and execute "gksudo <filemanager>"
<Flash> debaser: it is already installed
<wems``> k well i burned a ubuntu desktop disk but it wont exactly install it
<wems``> it will boot the desktop but not install it
<yrlnry> I'm trying to configure IPP printing from my laptop to my desk machine, which is on the same network.  I went into the "printer configuration" dialog as root, clicked "new printer", then selected "Internet Printing Protocol" and put in the hostname of my desk machine.  It popped up a box that says "IPP browser" which says "Scannint..." and displays a spinning-ball cursor.  It has been doing that for several minutes and the 'cancel" button doesn
<yrlnry> 't stop it.
<debaser> tarjei_: I don't know what's the gnome default manager :D
<yrlnry> What should I do instead
<yrlnry> ?
<debaser> Flash: have you followed any guide?
<Flash> debaser: no
<fitztrev> Does anyone know of a good subversion gui tool that I can use instead of the command line?
<Dr_willis> yrlnry,  i always put in the ip# - unless your hosts file has the right names/ip#'s
<debaser> wems'': try using the "install" icon in the desktop if there is one
<yrlnry> Dr_willis: I tried that too.  Same result.
<tarjei_> debaser: Can I just make a folder called /Program Files?
<Flash> debaser: in fact yes... one for ndiswrapper
<debaser> Flash: try with a guide, it should be easier to understand that me, and if you have problems, then come and ask
<Dr_willis> yrlnry,   I aint even using ipp any more. so just going by memory from what ive had to do in the past.
<debaser> Flash: search something in ubuntu community
<yrlnry> Dr_willis: Thanks.
<Flash> debaser: when i try to  install something with ndiswrapper it says ndiswrapper utility missing
<Flash> debaser: but i have it installed
<Seta-San> hello. i'm trying to setup a domain i bought "seta-san.com" but i can't figure out how to configure apache for it. could someone please tell me how
<debaser> tarjei_: you can do whatever you want, its your computer, but in Unix, the "bin" directory means there are binary files in there, because Unix has a tradition of simplicity ("bin" instead of "Program executables meaningless extremely long folder name")
<debaser> Flash: wait a minute
<Dr_willis> tarjei_,  spaces in filenames/paths is a VERY bad idea. :) causes all sorts of little problems.
<Flash> debaser: ok
<Dr_willis> tarjei_,  also Linux Is Case senesitive.  so its best to keep things lowerd cased
<Seta-San> could anyone help me configure apache with a domain?
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> when installing vmware player, server, workstation on ubuntu
<holycow> all a user needs to do is install the kernel modules and then just run the install scripts but stop before compiling, right?
<capt-rogers> anyone try and mount a LVM2 partition? We have to compile a kernel for LVM2 support? Is this a bug?
<fitztrev> Seta-San: i can try to help
<holycow> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<fitztrev> Seta-San: is the dns already pointing to your server
<tarjei_> debaser: Apparently it doesn't allow me to make a folder in / either. What do I do now?
<debaser> Flash: sorry, I can't help you (I installed an atheros adapter once in debian. but I just don't remember anything, and since then I haven't mess around with wifi in the console, only with easy to use guis)
<Seta-San> well. the nslookup is saying no address a records available
<debaser> tarjei_: you're sure you ran the filemanager with gksudo?
<mtron_x86> anyone can tell me how i can change the open app for links in the places menu please?
<Flash> debaser: ok man...
<debaser> Flash: sorry
<tarjei_> No
<tarjei_> I am browsing files if that is what you mean
<krzysz00> If you want to switch variants of ubuntu (ex. xubuntu to ubuntu) can I just install ubuntu-desktop and then remove xubuntu-desktop and sudo apt-get autoremove?
<debaser> tarjei_: you will be usually denied write and even read permission on everything outside your ~ folder, because of security (you can see its much superior than window "security")
<tonyyarusso> I'd like to create a user "guest" such that their password is only ever valid once.  I should have to give them that password, they log in, do their thing, and on logout a new password is created and then e-mailed to my admin user.  How would I do that?
<debaser> tarjei_: if you REALLY need to modify something (or if you don't care to screw something) you can use sudo to gain superuser permissions, which means acces to EVERYTHING in the computer
<mtron_x86> anyone can tell me how i can change the open app for links in the places menu please?
<imbecile> anybody tell me a good mpg joiner?
<tarjei_> debaser: Well I don't care about the security, this is more annoying.
<debaser> tonyyarusso: I don't know any existing tool to do that, maybe a script?
<speps> hey guys...somebody use nonXgl script???
<debaser> tarjei_: then start the filemanager with gksudo and mess around
<tarjei_> debaser: So I just type in sudo in the terminal, then I can browse / graphically and make a folder?
<tonyyarusso> debaser: any idea how I'd trigger it?  I'm sure one of those profile-type files is loaded on login.
<debaser> tonyarusso: with ~/.bashrc
<capt-rogers> anyone try and mount a LVM2 partition? We have to compile a kernel for LVM2 support? Is this a bug?
<debaser> tonyarusso: the best I can think of
<timruff> bonjour tout le monde
<timruff> zut
<debaser> tarjei_: no
<tonyyarusso> debaser: Seems reasonable.  I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<wems``> should i create a new disk if when i ran a disk check on ubuntu
<wems``> it said 1 file had an error in it?
<Barry_> does anyone know if ubuntu 7.10 supports the VIA® P4M900 Chipset and core duo processors?  also if it doesn't is there any good resource on which distros support which chipsets?
<tonyyarusso> debaser: is bashrc loaded on an X login if they don't open a terminal?
<debaser> tarjei_: sudo in a terminal allows you to execute single commands, and it can handle you a prompt if you ran sudo -s. To use graphical applications with superuser permissions, you CAN technically use sudo <guiapp> from the console, but you SHOULD use gksudo <guiapp>
<speps> hey guys ... how can i switch between windows ... using the nonXgl script?
<debaser> tonyarusso: no, it's not, only if bash is loaded, then you can use ~/.xinitrc
<jussiKk> Good evening everyone. I have a mild problem here. I got my USB Wlan drivers working recently and the last problem is to get it to load on startup without any terminal use.
<tonyyarusso> debaser: ah
<Jack_Sparrow> wems``: It might not be an essential file for your system..
<jagtesh> connect #doctrine
<debaser> tonyarusso: if they use KDE or gnome you must use the "session" and "startup programs" config
<kitofhawaii> jussiKk: what wlan card?
<adelie> Anybody here have any luck / experience with exporting ntfs?
<debaser> adelie: me
<debaser> adelie: sorry, not me
<adelie> debaser ?
<tonyyarusso> debaser: hmm.  98% of the time it will be a Gnome session, but it would be nice if it was independent
<Jack_Sparrow> adelie: what do you mean by exporting ntfs?
<debaser> adelie: I got confused, it seem ntfs nor vfat can be exported with nfs
<tarjei_> debaser: I still don't understand. What do I do to make my file explorer run as an administrator?
<adelie> exportfs
<prakriti> anybody know why a usb disk might act like its writing but not ever write?
<debaser> tonyyarusso: I can't think of anything but to create an script and then add it to every possible option (.bashrc, .xinitrc, gnome and kde sessions, etc)
<jussiKk> kitofhawaii: The Zyxel G-270S
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: gksudo nautilus  but use with caution.. you can really mess things up if not careful
<pope22> How do I change my login theme? (I know i keep popping up with dumb questions, sorry)
<debaser> that't it, nautilus
<Barry_> tarjei: you type in sudo infront of the command so if your command is grep whatever than sudo grep whatever will make it run as an admin
<Jack_Sparrow> pope22: gnome-look.org  gdm themes
<kitofhawaii> jussiKk:jussiK: did it come with an up script of its own? or do you have to go through all sorts of fun stuff to get it up
<debaser> pope22: system>preferences?
<adelie> debaser I found stuff from 2 years ago about people complaining that FUSE didn't support ntfs export, but supposedly ntfs-3g can. Or is this still an open issue?
<tarjei_> I just type in gksudo nautlius in the terminal then go make my folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: yes
<debaser> adelie: no idea, I don't use machines with double OS
<debaser> adelie: so I don't use ntfs-3g
<pope22> debaser: I looked in preferences, nothing...there's login options in admin, but that's only for technical aspects, not visual...i'll check out gnome-llok.org thnx
<imbecile> anybody know a good free mpg joiner?
<debaser> tarjei_: or you can type it in into F2 dialog, sorry if I misexplained myself
<adelie> debaser I wouldn't either... but not something I have 100% control over for this particular machine :(
<Jack_Sparrow> pope22: system.. admin..login window...
<jussiKk> kitofhawaii: No scripts that I am aware of, just the winXP driver wrapped into ndiswrapper
<tarjei_> It still won't allow me to make a folder there.
<debaser> tarjei_: then you must check the sudo config
<kitofhawaii> jussiKk: ok so what is it that you have to do to get your driver up? some iwconfig'ing? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: did you use gksudo nautilus like I said..?
<tarjei_> Yes
<adelie> in that case, is rsync the best way to keep two directories synchronized (ext3 mirror)
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: and it wont let you make a flder where?
<jussiKk> kitofhawaii: Modprobe the ndiswrapper and some iwconfigin yes
<debaser> tarjei_: I think there's a gui in ubuntu
<tarjei_> I was prompted for my password, I typed it, then went to try make a folder in /bin
<debaser> tarjei_: try not to touch /bin
<debaser> tarjei_: use /usr/local/bin
<tarjei_> Well not there either
<kitofhawaii> jussiKk: did you do "sudo ndiswrapper -m" yet?
<josepi> ola
<debaser> tarjei_: then its about sudo config
<emmc> hi guys do you know some guides to manage new ipod in linux?
<tarjei_> Meaning?
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: have you done much to your system with root access?
<adelie> emmc the dicumentation for gkpod is pretty good last time I used it
<emmc> so it works with new ipod?
<tarjei_> I don't know, I installed Ubuntu a few days ago
<emmc> the last version?
<jussiKk> kitofhawaii: No, the option -m does not appear in the man (not the one I'm reading). What does it do?
<debaser> tarjei_; I don't want to mess your sudo config file, try with system > admin > users and groups
<debaser> tarjei_: grant every privelege to your user
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: I am able to on my system with gksudo nautilus..   you have other issues going on
<adelie> emmc the new ibrick 2.0 patch? havn't tried it, but I read on slashdot that they were working on it, so if it works, gkpod would have it
<debaser> Jack_Sparrow: surely sudo config
<debaser> tarjei_: try system >admin>users&groups
<kitofhawaii> jussiKk: it adds information to modprobe for it to autoscan
<tarjei_> I gave myself all rights, no change.
<kitofhawaii> jussiKk: "ndiswrapper --help" will give you more options...but -m is the one you need so you don't have to manually modprobe
<debaser> tarjei_: got it know, add yourself to the admin group
<ladk03> HI I am having a problem I want to install apache 1.x on my system or even 2.0 but when i do apt-get remove apache2 it says it removes it but its still there how can I get rid of apache 2.2.x and instsall apache 2.0 or 1.x ?
<emmc> adelie, i don't know about ibrick patch... i read some things on it... tnx
<debaser> tarjei_: that should do it, I guess that's how ubuntu does it (usually its called wheel group)
<tarjei_> I did it now, no change.
<debaser> tarjei_: you must relogin when you change group or user config
<tarjei_> ok
<jussiKk> kitofhawaii: I'll try this. Thanks. I'll be back if there is still something.
<chook> r
<lxuser11234> hallo
<debaser> does anyone know what the "attempted to kill the idle task" kernel panic means? I've googled around but found anything
<debaser> lxuser11234 hi
<debaser> tarjei_: so?
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<tarjei_> I can make folders
<lxuser11234> hi debaser
<tarjei_> where did you want me to place folding@home again?
<debaser> tarjei_: in /usr/local/bin
<crush_groove>  debase google >> kernel panic + attempt to kill task << tons of replys
<debaser> tarjei_: try not to create folders there and just place the binary
<crush_groove> seems to be a hardware based issue'
<tarjei_> ok well it refused to make folders there though
<tarjei_> and i can't paste my file there either
<debaser> crush_groove: yes, but I've read many forums and pages and many pages of results with no success (usually people like me asking without answer
<debaser> tarjei_:  ok that's weird
<debaser> tarjei_: pls open a terminal
<tarjei_> done
<JustWantingToKno> anyone still using the Hoary LiveCD?  problems getting video correct?  msg me
<debaser> tarjei_: try sudo -s -H
<debaser> or sudo -s
<kriel> okay. i made a button on my toolbar 'gksudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1' ... why does it have a different effect than running the same command in a terminal? (I have those in the 'command' option of the 'custom application launcher'
<ladk03> HI I am having a problem I want to install apache 1.x on my system or even 2.0 but when i do apt-get remove apache2 it says it removes it but its still there how can I get rid of apache 2.2.x and instsall apache 2.0 or 1.x ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kriel: I dont think you need gksudo for that..
<wraund> ladk03: try sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<wraund> then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ sudo -s -H
<tarjei_> [sudo] password for tarjei:
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei#
<kriel> Jack_Sparrow: it should have the same effect as sudo, though, except for graphically asking for the password (as opposed to in the terminal)
<Jack_Sparrow> kriel: agreed
<debaser> tarjei_: there you go
<debaser> tarjei_: try "touch /usr/local/bin/test"
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei# touch /usr/local/bin/test
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei#
<Jack_Sparrow> kriel: should you net need to have them the same..
<Jack_Sparrow> not
<debaser> tarjei_: the file was created? (find out with ls)
<debaser> *was the file created?
<paradroid> Hi. Is there a program (other than Emacs et al.) that will allow "formatting" of ASCII text, i. e. centering, justifying the text by inserting spaces with regard to max. line length?
<crush_groove> what does that command do  debaser "touch" .. test perissions ?
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei# Ls
<tarjei_> bash: Ls: command not found
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei# Is
<tarjei_> bash: Is: command not found
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei#
<ladk03> wraund, that doesn't work says apache2 isn't installed :P
<tarjei_> ah, ls
<tarjei_> you mentioned the case sensitivity
<wraund> ladk03: oh lol
<debaser> crush_groove with a file argument, it ust creates an empy file, but its used to modify file "properties" like creation date, etc
<kriel> Jack_Sparrow: from my understanding, if you supply a sudo password once, it saves it in both (all?) forms of sudo for 5 minutes. in any case, the same command works when typed into a terminal, it just dosen't work in a button.
<crush_groove> nodz
<debaser> tarjei_: not me, but its important anyway
<ladk03> wraund, so what do i do
<wraund> ladk03: dunno mate :/
<debaser> kriel: not really "forms" of sudo I think, gksudo is based in sudo so its te same
<Jack_Sparrow> kriel: yes it does save it...  just seems odd to run gksudo to take it down then only sudo to bring it up.
<wraund> if it says its not on there it means it isnt, or some config files are still on there or something
<ladk03> wraund can I just go ahead and install apache 1.x
<wraund> ladk03: in theory yes
<ladk03> when i try i get this error
<ladk03> Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ladk03> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<crush_groove> chuckles at "in theory"
<kriel> debaser: agreed.
<kriel> Jack_Sparrow: gksudo ... && gksudo had the same effect.
<kitofhawaii> kriel: well, at least i can confirm that gksudo ifdown eth0 has no effect on my machine either :)
<debaser> ladk03: try using synaptics
<ladk03> whats that?
<debaser> ladk03: and what do you mean with "its still there"?
<kriel> kitofhawaii: do you have an interface on eth0? (checking)
<debaser> ladk03: the gui for apt
<ladk03> I am working on a server no gui :P
<debaser> ladk03: are you using gnome?
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei# ls
<tarjei_> amsn_received  Dokumenter  Maler           Offentlig   Videoklipp
<tarjei_> Bilder         Examples    Musikk          Photos
<tarjei_> client.cfg     FAHlog.txt  MyFolding.html  Skrivebord
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei# m
<ladk03> no X
<debaser> ladk03: ok
<kitofhawaii> kriel: of course...i'm on wlan0 that's why i have no fear testing it :)
<Strawberryjam> how can I change the background of my terminal to black and the text to green like in my old 286?
<debaser> ladk03: but what does "its still there" exactly means?
<crush_groove> any1 here familiar with debfoster ?
<tarjei_> Ok well thanks for your time, debaser.
<docgnome> Strawberryjam: with gnome-terminal?
<debaser> tarjei_: ls, without arguments lists the common directory
<tarjei_> I don't have time for more tonight, I have work to do
<Strawberryjam> yes
<crush_groove>  probably some orphan files left after she removed it
<debaser> tarjei_: wait, its ust ls /usr/local/bin
<ladk03> debaser, still there is in files congigs, the binaries its all still there init script everything
<docgnome> Strawberryjam: look under Current Profile
<ladk03> debaser, and it runs
<crush_groove>  yikes
<Strawberryjam> ok, thanks
<ladk03> still there as in its still on the system and configured
<docgnome> Strawberryjam: I think It's in the Edit menu
<tarjei_> it was
<debaser> tarjei_: anyway, jut type in mv ~/Desktop/file.exe /usr/local/bin
<tarjei_> it says test
<Strawberryjam> thank you
<debaser> tarjei_; insert the above command
<debaser> ladk03: and you removed it with apt?
<kriel> alright. i'll be back in a few. im going to double-check and try various forms of gksudo and sudo to make sure it works.
<ladk03> yes
<Strawberryjam> Colors menu...thank you, slippede by me
<tarjei_> i did, it said test
<tarjei_> so i guess it was
<ladk03> I don't mind if it stays as long as I can install Apache 1.3 too, how can I do that
<paradroid> Hi. Is there a program (other than Emacs et al.) that will allow "formatting" of ASCII text, i. e. centering, justifying the text by inserting spaces with regard to max. line length? Like an extended (GUI?) version of the "reformat" command.
<debaser> tarjei_; no, the command "mv ~/Desktop/file.exe /usr/local/bin"
<chazco> Hi... how can i assosiate .tmd files with a certain command and also assign an icon to them - from the command line ideally
<debaser> ladk03: I don't know how Ubuntu handles "slots", but you should look for a package called "apache1" or something, or use aptitude
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei# mv ~/Desktop/FAH504-Linux.exe /usr/local/binFAH
<tarjei_> mv: cannot stat «/root/Desktop/FAH504-Linux.exe»: No such file or directory
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:/home/tarjei#
<Strawberryjam> I love linux...i really have control over my OS, and i just love it. Thanks
<debaser> tarjei_: sorry, my bad, "mv /home/tarjei.... /usr/local/bin"
<parka> hi
<Strawberryjam> i am new to it and its not that easy, but i will make an effort to learn it
<debaser> tarjei_: I forgot we changed the HOME environment variable
<debaser> parka: hi
<debaser> ladk03: I recommend using aptitude
<tarjei_> i am confused, what is the current full command?
<parka> i installed ubuntu with wubi
<ladk03> i tried using aptitude i dont see any apache 1.3.x packages
<debaser> tarjei_: "mv YOURHOME/Desktop/file.exe /usr/local/bin"
<debaser> tarjei_; your home should be /home/tarjei/
<Ashfire908> how do i save a file in unix/linux format
<debaser> tarjei_: the TAB key will autocomplete and help you if you don't know the exact name of a file
<docgnome> Ashfire908: a text file?
<Ashfire908> yes
<debaser> Ashfire908: you mean a text file?
<docgnome> Ashfire908: using what program?
<Ashfire908> nano
<jussiKk> kitofhawaii: I ran into some problems. The driver seems to have been loaded alright (the light on the USB flashes) but the wlan0 interface does not show
<Ashfire908> or vi/vim.
<debaser> Ashfire: just Ctrl-O
<Ashfire908> k
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ mv /home/tarjei/Desktop/file.exe /usr/local/bin/
<tarjei_> mv: cannot stat «/home/tarjei/Desktop/file.exe»: No such file or directory
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$
<docgnome> Ashfire908: it should just use whatever is default for the system you are on.
<Ashfire908> debaser: "O" or "o"
<Donka> can someone plz help me with making a dvd with k3b
<debaser> tarjei_; you must replace file.exe for te actual filename, Idon'tknow what's that
<tarjei_> oh, i forgot
<Samui[Laptop]> Hello. I am attempting to compile nvidia-new-kernel-source, on a custom compiled kernel, and this is the result of 'make module': http://kparadise.pastebin.ca/813685
<debaser> Ashfire908: that's case insensitive
<docgnome> Ashfire908: or whatever the file is currently in. If you want to convert a file there are some utils called dos2unix you can use
<debaser> Ashfire908: even sed will do it with no problem
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ mv /home/tarjei/Desktop/FAH504-Linuxe.exe /usr/local/bin/
<tarjei_> mv: cannot stat «/home/tarjei/Desktop/FAH504-Linuxe.exe»: No such file or directory
<tarjei_> I am 100% sure this is the correct file name
<debaser> tarjei_: but are you sure your home is /home/tarjei?
<debaser> tarjei_;  use the TAB key while you're inserting text to autocomplete
<tarjei_> oh it is called skrivebord
<tarjei_> skrivebord means desktop
<jussiKk> kitofhawaii: Even the lsusb does not see the device
<tarjei_> in my language
<debaser> tarjei_: ok
<debaser> tarjei_: but you should use the tab key
<Samui[Laptop]> This is the result of make install: http://kparadise.pastebin.ca/813691
<Ashfire908> debaser: i want to save it in unix format, not dos
<debaser> tarjei_: it will autocomplete the text you insert or give you all the options
<debaser> Ashfire908: nano should autoconvert it, but you can use a single and elegant sed command to easily do it
<Ashfire908> debaser: and that is?
<docgnome> Samui[Laptop]: make install for what?
<debaser> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Samui[Laptop]> nvidia-new-kernel
<debaser> damn
<Samui[Laptop]> (-source)
<Samui[Laptop]> This hasn't happened before, when I had my old card in there
<debaser> Ashfire908: sed is a powerful command line program which works with regular expressions (it is technically a programming language)
<Samui[Laptop]> *when I had my old video card (nVidia GeForce4) in my system
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ mv /home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux.exe /usr/local/bin/
<tarjei_> mv: cannot move «/home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux.exe» to «/usr/local/bin/FAH504-Linux.exe»: Permission denied
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ root mv /home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux.exe /usr/local/bin/
<tarjei_> bash: root: command not found
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$ sudo mv /home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux.exe /usr/local/bin/
<tarjei_> [sudo] password for tarjei:
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$
<tarjei_> Does that mean it is done?
<debaser> Ashfire908: its usually used to filter output or replace things which appear repeteadly in a file, like a DOS line break for a UNIX line break
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | tarjei_
<ubotu> tarjei_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<docgnome> Samui[Laptop]: you are running ubuntu right?
<Samui[Laptop]> Yes.
<debaser> tarjei_: you can only find out with ls /usr/local/bin
<Samui[Laptop]> This is on a custom compiled kernel.
<debaser> tarjei_: but it should (since there's no output)
<Ashfire908> debaser: ...simple way: what's M-D stand for?
<debaser> Ashfire908: dunno
<debaser> Ashfire908: wait a minute
<tarjei_> No, just test showed up
<debaser> tarjei_:
<jussiKk> kitofhawaii: Could you at least explain how to undo this ndiswrapper -m command?
<gnuskool> m$ is giving vista away free, if u allow them to monitor u hahaha, when thez unmonitored linux :D
<debaser> tarjei_; look, I'm going to write the EXACT commands you must enter
<docgnome> Samui[Laptop]: just wondering... what is wrong with using the drivers from apt?
<Samui[Laptop]> It's a custom kernel. The drivers from apt won't work
<debaser> sudo -s
<debaser> mv /home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux.exe /usr/local/bin
<debaser> ls /usr/local/bin
<docgnome> hrm...
<kiiz> please anyone, how can i get my cdma FWT work with ubuntu
<Ashfire908> anyone know what "M-D" stands for
<b0uncer> Mini-Disk?
<tarjei_> tarjei@tarjei-desktop:~$  sudo -s
<Ashfire908> nvm.
<tarjei_> [sudo] password for tarjei:
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:~# mv /home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux.exe /usr/local/bin
<tarjei_> mv: cannot stat «/home/tarjei/Skrivebord/FAH504-Linux.exe»: No such file or directory
<tarjei_> root@tarjei-desktop:~#
<Ashfire908> M- is alt.
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | tarjei_
<ubotu> tarjei_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b0uncer> M for Meta key if it's a key shortcut
<Jamesinator> Is there a tool to display the installed memory and its architecture?
<debaser> tarjei_: use pastebin, and pls make sure that's the correct filepath
<kriel> Hello. the problem with the button for 'gksudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1' is fixed. For some reason, the buttons don't like &&'s. (it was executing the ifdown part, but not the ifup.) My workaround was to write a small shell script. Not sure how to make it work inside the button context, though.
<debaser> Ashfire908: http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt there you go
<LimCore> Jamesinator: hwinfo
<Jamesinator> LimCore: Thanks.
<LimCore> kriel:  wtf is the button
<Ashfire908> debaser: never mind. i used alt-D at save and it saved it in unix format
<LimCore> kriel:  try:  bash /home/something/thescirpt.sh
<debaser> Ashfire908: ok
<Donka> anyone know why when i try to burn a dvd it says could not determine size of resulting image file?
<Ashfire908> thanks anyway
<Donka> with k3b
<debaser> Ashfire908: but save that file because you might use it in a case like this
<kriel> LimCore: sorry. you had to see the earlier conversation. button, as in, a custom application launcher on a gnome toolbar.
<LimCore> Donka: try googling for that error msg
<Donka> k
<bruenig> Donka, try burning it from command line and see if it gives you an error
<larffa> Is there someone who could help me get sounds working on IBM Thinkpad 600E laptop, I've tried every single guides that are on the net but I still couldn't get the sounds work :c If there is some pro out here that would like to help me please q me =)
<LimCore> kriel: bash scriptname
<LimCore> larffa: people in #alsa  but they are away often, be patient (hours)
<docgnome> larffa: what kind of sound card is it?
<LimCore> larffa: or some alsa mailing list or forum
<larffa> docgnome: where can I look that up?
<tarjei_> the file is gone from my desktop
<docgnome> larffa: you might try googling tech specs on that laptop. That's an important bit of info that anyone who would try to help is going to need to know.
<debaser> tarjei_: where has it gone? to /usr/local/bin?
<tarjei_> i don't know
<debaser> god
<LimCore> larffa:   lspci   lsusb  and hwinfo  might be helpfull tools to know what card u have
<Donka> bruenig: how do i burn it from command line?
<debaser> tarjei_: download it again and insert the above commands
<docgnome> larffa: after that you should figure out if your card is even detected
<debaser> tarjei_: that's easier than trying to find it
<bruenig> Donka, what are you doing exactly
<gnuskool> larffa: type this in term, whats it say?
<tarjei_> windows was much better at this, download the file, place it in program files, run it, answer a few questions and done. but i guess this is simple once i learn it
<gnuskool> larffa: aplay -l
<kriel> anybody know the technical name for '&&' ?
<crush_groove> ambersim
<larffa> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<debaser> tarjei_: the problem is with your configuration, something's wrong with your installation
<LimCore> kriel: and?  ampersands?
<Donka> bruenig: I am trying to burn a dvd I converted the avi file to dvd format with avidemux and now i am trying to copy it with k3b
<crush_groove> kreil that may not be spelled right
<larffa> aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<crush_groove>  yes
<kriel> crush_groove: i know ampersand, but i meant in the context of bash. i was thinking something like concectation (sp?) but i wasn't sure.
<gnuskool> larffa: ok its detected, so its an alsamixer prob
<bruenig> Donka, what do you mean dvd format, you mean it is an mpeg? or it is a directory of vobs and ifos and such?
<mike__> is the source-o-matic up to date? there's no security repository from the generated list
<crush_groove>  yep
<LimCore> krel: ask #bash
<mike__> crush_groove, you talking to me?
<debaser> tarjei_; and that's not because windows was much better at it, that's because the developers developed with much more love the windows version
<debaser> tarjei_: that's common
<tarjei_> well, the program runs fine in linux it's not that
<kiiz> cdma FWT and kubuntu. is it possible
<larffa> gnuskool: ok any easy way to detect and repair it?
<tarjei_> it is just there is a lot of problems placing it in "program files" here
<Donka> bruenig: it is mpeg with a few other small files like .idx .qs  .stat
<FremntC> && is 'Logical AND'
<rukus> howdy from Cape Town, South Africa.
<debaser> tarjei_: but they didn't provide any gui configuration nor instructions to install it correctly
<mike__> is the source-o-matic up to date? there's no security repository from the generated list
<crush_groove> kreil concatenate ?
<bruenig> Donka, ok yeah you need to get that into vobs and such, you can do it with mencoder, or transcode,
<tarjei_> i ran the console edition in windows as well
<Donka> bruenig: oh is mencoder another program I need to get to make those?
<debaser> tarjei_: maybe you should just create a folder in your home named bin, save the file there, and go do the session startup programs add
<crush_groove>  is && used for "cat" ?
<debaser> tarjei_: let me tell you it socks
<tarjei_> this way i can run one program per core
<gnuskool> larffa: when u look in alsamixer, are any channels grey, thats muted, green is unmuted
<bruenig> Donka, you can pick one of those programs and read the man page on how to transcode to dvd
<debaser> *sucks ee
<debaser> tarjei_: in linux you don't need to
<Donka> bruenig: oh ok thanks I'll try that
<mike__> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<debaser> tarjei_: you can easily run several "instances" of the program
<gnuskool> larffa: if any a re grey press m to mute or unmute
<ricky_> hi to everyone!
<larffa> gnuskool I cant open alsamixer for some reason, it gives me some random error "" alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<larffa> "
<chilli_> hi
<tarjei_> no i must tell the program which core to utilize, then make another installation to tell core 2
<tarjei_> this is not an smp edition
<debaser> tarjei_: wait a minute
<crush_groove> kreil its concatenate
<debaser> tarjei_: the file you downloaded was an installer?
<LimCore> does duke nukem forever work in ubuntu's version of wine?
<debaser> tarei_: or the program itself?
<debaser> LimCore: it works with dosbox
<chilli_> hey
<chilli_> does any1 here play flyff
<angasule> WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!  <-- I didn't install any extra repos, why am I getting this? when trying to install qgis
<tarjei_> depends, it installs in whatever folder you want
<debaser> LimCore: anyway if you want to find out if a program is supported by wine try with the wine official page
<fxef> On 6.06 LTS,  Firefox is still 1.5.0.13pre with latest updates.
<debaser> tarjei_: no, I mean, when you execute the program, it installs it or just run?
<silent_> I'm looking to make either a launcher or a bash script that opens a terminal and ssh's my server with a login name so I can just type the password
<LimCore> debaser: duke nukem forever?  :>
<chilli_> does any1 here play flyff
<silent_> I know the ssh commands, I just dont know how to launch the terminal in this way
<debaser> LimCore: which one is that? the fancy 3d one or the platform one?
<bruenig> silent_, check the man page of whatever terminal emulator you are using
<LimCore> silent_:  uhm.. start an gnomer-terminal or xterm or whatever and in it run ssh
<chilli_> does any1 here play flyff
<chilli_> does any1 here play flyff
<tarjei_> it installs
<docgnome> silent_: in what way.
<tarjei_> but it asks me for my name and my teams number
<tarjei_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47984/plain/
<LimCore> debaser: eh :P
<tarjei_> then asks for more configurations
<LimCore> silent_:   -e ssh john@server   often
<debaser> tarjei_; I'm sorry to tell you but I think we were just doing unnecessary steps
<silent_> LimCore: I'm wanting a launcher or bash script that puts that both opens a terminal, and inputs that command right away
<silent_> more specifically ssh -l silent <ip>
<jussiKk> Ok, I ran into problems with my USB wlan stick Zyxel G-270S. It worked before but now failed. Someone care to troubleshoot this with me?
<bruenig> silent_, right, the way to do that changes depending on the terminal emulator
<debaser> tarjei_: well anyway you alreayd have it in /usr/local/bin folder, now you only need to run it and do your thing
<bruenig> silent_, so read up
<debaser> tarjei_: what I don't understand is which file you want to run in startup
<silent_> where should I start, is the terminal emulator bash?
<gnuskool> larffa: grep VERSION_STR /usr/include/alsa/version.h put that in to check yor alsa version
<silent_> or gnome-terminal
<bruenig> silent_, the terminal emulator is that thing that bash is running in, examples: konsole, gnome-terminal, Terminal, urxvt, xterm, etc.
<debaser> LimCore: check the wine supported programs and the dosbox supported programs
<LimCore> silent_:   -e is the option usually
<KuK0x> hello
<kiiz> is there a way to download packages and their dependencies at a go on a windows box
<KuK0x> good afternoon
<silent_> I'm using gnome-terminal
<ricky_> I am having problems trying to configure my DNS servers, could anybody help me?
<bruenig> silent_, therefore man gnome-terminal
<silent_> LimCore: I add that option in the ssh?
<debaser> kiiz: no with windows
<LimCore> debaser: man... duke nukem forever, DNF is that game that was going to be relaed in 2000. then 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004. Currentl plan is probably 2008 and beegin better then doom3+quake4 ;)
<debaser> KuK0x hi
<larffa> gnuskool grep VERSION_STR /usr/include/alsa/version.h
<JonathanD> howdy
<LimCore> silent_:  sigh...       gnomer-terminal  -e ssh john@server
<larffa> gnuskool: grep: /usr/include/alsa/version.h: No such file or directory
<larffa>  this one it was
<LimCore> silent_: man gnome-terminal   or xterm aterm or konsole
<fxef> 6.06 LTS auto update not updating to new Firefox
<silent_> LimCore: ok, thanks!
<larffa> gnuskool: when I type apt-get install alsa it says that I already have the newest version of alsa :o
<Patchak> do most digital cameras work right away with ubuntu?
<ikonia> fxef: it updates to the latest firefox version packaged by ubuntu
<Patchak> any brands I should stay away from?
<debaser> LimCore, well, anyway, check at http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ikonia> Patchak: a high percentage do
<tarjei_> the .exe file
<gnuskool> larffa: sudo modprobe snd- then press tab till you se snd and your sound driver
<tarjei_> but i don' want it to run
<tarjei_> so i notice it
<Patchak> ikonia, any warnings or models/brands you know have problems?
<gnuskool> larffa: sudo modprobe snd- then press tab till you see snd....... and your sound driver
<ikonia> Patchak: none-main brands
<ikonia> Patchak: pretty much any main brand should work
<debaser> tarjei_: then we're alright, just add the program to the sessions gui (as you did before)
<debaser> tarjei_: when you run the program it creates a window or it runs in a console?
<tarjei_> runs in console
<fxef> ikonia: comcast complains that my browser is not up to date
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<ikonia> fxef: from comcast's point of view, it's not
<annihilus77> hello, can someone explain the best way to move from the xorg-driver-fglrx to the ati restricted driver, every time i try i fail to start x sessions on next boot
<warlock_handler> i am having trouble enabling the nvidia drivers on my comp
<debaser> tarjei_: then it won't bother you, there will be no output and the program will be running by itself
<warlock_handler> it always hangs
<gnuskool> larffa: any joy?
<debaser> brb
<larffa> gnuskool: gives me "no such devise"
<tarjei_> where are the files for it stored?
<gnuskool> larffa: sudo modprobe snd-
<tarjei_> it has logs, cores etc
<tarjei_> they're not where the exe lies
<b0uncer> warlock_handler, if restricted drivers manager doesn't do it well, downlod the driver from nvidia's site and try manually
<fxef> ikonia: Is a newer version in the works?
<ikonia> fxef: no
<jtaby> where does the ubuntu server installation put php? it's not in /usr/local/bin/
<warlock_handler> b0uncer: ohh is that always a problem
<larffa> gnuskool: FATAL: Module snd_ not found
<larffa> And yea, I typed snd- not snd_
<ikonia> jtaby: /usr/bin /usr/lib jtaby it spread is out
<gnuskool> larffa: ok ok your sound module isint loaded, try this lspci -v
<jtaby> well i need it so that trac shows the source for php files
<ikonia> jtaby: ok
<jtaby> pfft
<b0uncer> warlock_handler, restricted drivers manager tries to do it easy for you, but if it can't do it, you can still try to run the installer manually and see if it works out or if not, what the actual problem is.
<fxef> ikonia: My options... move to Gusty???
<ikonia> jtaby: what ?
<jtaby> i hate when ls doesn't fit on screen
<debaser> tarjei_; you already ran it?
<ikonia> fxef: thats a good option
<ikonia> fxef: depends on your needs
<sainzeo> hey everyone, is it possible to force a version of a package through the terminal instead of through the Synaptic GUI?
<larffa> gnuskool: yea its there    00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<gnuskool> larffa: is your card listed?
<tarjei_> yes it is running in my terminal
<gnuskool> ok
<tarjei_> working
<fxef> ikonia:  Thanks
<warlock_handler> b0uncer: the restricted driver manager does it properly
<ikonia> sainzeo: yes, apt-get install $package
<ikonia> fxef: welcome
<b0uncer> warlock_handler, I'd say if you don't need 3dfx so badly, don't go trough that pile of shit...the driver isn't perfect anyway, it will make your X crash once in a while, and causes problems every time you upgrade the drivers or your kernel
<b0uncer> what's the problem then?
<tarjei_> wow
<ikonia> b0uncer: please don't use that sort of language, you have been asked about that before
<tarjei_> i use 100% of both cores
<warlock_handler> b0uncer: and it asks me to restart my comp.. and once restarted it doesnt load x properly
<debaser> tarjei_: look, you can make it save the file there or try some other fancy configs, but know the best option is to place it in your personal folder, in your home
<b0uncer> warlock_handler, what errors does it throw?
<tarjei_> how does this work?
<tarjei_> in windows it just uses 100% of one core
<sainzeo> ikonia: i would like to force a previous version of the package - that command doesn't seem to do it - any other suggestions?
<tarjei_> since it isn't the smp edition
<gnuskool> larffa: we'll remove n reinstall alsa      sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<warlock_handler> b0uncer: i can show u my logs..
<ikonia> sainzeo: ahh you want an older version
<ikonia> sainzeo: apt-cache policy
<jussiKk> Ok, I ran into problems with my USB wlan stick Zyxel G-270S. It worked before but now failed after typing sudo ndiswrapper -m. Could someone to troubleshoot this with me?
<tarjei_> does ubuntu utilize both cores for single core programs?
<debaser> tarjei_: because you should add the program with sudo so that it writes to /usr/local/bin, but if you place it in your local folder everything should work fine
<sainzeo> ikonia: then how do i go about installing the older version?
<debaser> tarjei_: yes
<ikonia> tarjei_: no the operating system is smp enable so anything that can use multcore/cpu will
<ikonia> tarjei_: if an application is specificly single threaded it will only use one core/socket
<tarjei_> this is no smp program, yet ubuntu makes it use both cores
<ikonia> sainzeo: check out apt-cache policy
<tarjei_> that is freaking awesome
<pixelmonkey> I'm wondering if anyone is running Feisty and notices that SpamAssassin takes forever to run its remote tests...
<ikonia> tarjei_: what program is it ?
<Upayavira> When building a kernel with debian/rules, how do I set the abinum?
<tarjei_> folding@home
<debaser> tarjei_: well anyway, pls place it in your local folder
<ikonia> tarjei_: most programs are smp aware
<sainzeo> ikonia: i did check that out, but I'm not sure where to go from there
<sharperguy> is there an ad blocker function for epiphany?
<tarjei_> not this
<ikonia> tarjei_: folding is smp through the OS
<tarjei_> this is the single core edition
<ikonia> tarjei_: the OS is multitasking for you
<crdlb> !info epiphany-extensions | sharperguy
<Marfi> for a media hard drive, where it will be accessed and read very often...whats a good FS? ext2, ext3, reiser?
<ubotu> sharperguy: epiphany-extensions: Extensions for Epiphany web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 587 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<gnuskool> larffa: progres?
<larffa> Ye, uninstalling atm
<larffa> Its a slow computer, give it some time ;D
<sharperguy> crdlb, ty :)
<gnuskool> larffa: lol, mine is pentium 2 333 3DNOW! with 128 MB ram
<LimCore> gnuskool: lol
<jussiKk> Ok, I ran into problems with my USB wlan stick Zyxel G-270S. It worked before but now failed after typing sudo ndiswrapper -m. Could someone help to troubleshoot this with me? Please?
<larffa> :D This one is in the same league as that one :P
<gnuskool> O_o
<tarjei_> i have to go afk for a while, can we continue later? i still haven't added it to start automatically
<tarjei_> and it never asked me where to save the files.
<Marfi>  for a hard drive that will be playing music, what is a better filesystem? ext2, ext3, or reiserfs?
<gnuskool> ive been downgrading ever since i started using linux
<debaser> tarjei_; sorry, I just didn't understand you from the beginning and made your run a large number of stupidly unnecessary commands and steps
<gnuskool> larffa: also, did you check if your onboard sound is enabled in bios?
<larffa> ok uninstall completed now, what next?
<larffa> Ye its enabled
<mogra> Ubuntu Gutsy, Quanta is freezing for me trying to DL a file added to the project?
<tarjei_> ok but we can continue later?
<gnuskool> larffa: put em back          sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<tsukasa_> i have a 720p monitor im connecting ubuntu to and i have no idea how to set the correct resolution
<sainzeo> ikonia: i did check that out, but I'm not sure where to go from there - any ideas?
<tsukasa_> its supposed to be set to 1366x768
<km> are there any program i can use to monitor my open processes for network usage?
<km> is*
<debaser> tarjei_: ok
<Tonus> tsukasa_, what video card?
<Tonus> tsukasa_, and driver.
<tsukasa_> Tonus, its builtin, its using the generic vesa graphics card
<tsukasa_> currently
<debaser> tarjei_:I'm leaving know
<gabriel__> i need a little help, no related to ubuntu but freenode, how do i recover my password ?:(
<tsukasa_> its outputting via vga
<Tonus> tsukasa_, builtin? on your motherboard? could be intel chip then. but vesa is not what you want probably.
<debaser> tarjei_: only know I understand what you needed to do, anyway there will be someone who'll help you
<tsukasa_> Tonus, well VESA should still work shouldnt it?
<Alfafa> ikonia, Hi I have played a little more with the raid configuration. It is actually also broken for me in debian etch...and I don't know quite what is going on
<tsukasa_> Tonus, if i set the correct resolution
<FLUxXxX-> Hello! Over the time, the answer to the question 'what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?' was 'aptitude handles packages and their dependencies better'. Has that changed lately ?
<tsukasa_> problem is i dont know how, none of the modes in screen res has that resolution, and the tv isnt in the monitor list
<Alfafa> ikonia, Is the ubuntu-installer channel where I should discuss this or are they only handling ubiquity(if I can spell that correctly)?
<FLUxXxX-> Hello! Over the time, the answer to the question 'what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?' was 'aptitude handles packages and their dependencies better'. Has that changed lately ?
<Tonus> tsukasa_, first get the correct video driver for your onboard video chip. then mess with the tv. vesa is really the bare minimum, meant for 'if all else fails, fix things with this'-type of situations.
<jussiKk> dmesg is giving me the following...
<Stephen> Hello people i'm running Linux ubuntu 6.10 Version and on irc people are just DDOSING ME ( flooding my Ip address ) have some program to i protect my IP address a ?
<jussiKk> usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 49
<jussiKk> [ 3549.960000] usb 3-3: device not accepting address 49, error -71
<adelie> is there some special trick to umount an nfs?
<Stephen> Hello people i'm running Linux ubuntu 6.10 Version and on irc people are just DDOSING ME ( flooding my Ip address ) have some program to i protect my IP address a ?
<jussiKk> Where do I find the meaning of this error message?
<Andycasss> How to check chmod?
<gnuskool> larffa: progress?
<kiiz> are the dependencies listed for a package the only ones need. or do i have ot get dependencies of a package dependencies
<adelie> Stephan you want a router / VPN
<Andycasss> How to check chmod of a dir?
<Stephen> adelie: no i want to protect My IP address from ddos
<adelie> Stephen what do you mean "protect"?
<radioaktivstorm> i have problems with my wireless configuration... for some reason dhcp only gets me a new ip address once. If i move to a new access point.. or connect to ethernet then try to go wireless... i get no new ip address. :(
<Stephen> adelie: people are just DDOSING my IP address
<Stephen> so i want to protect to make it ( anti ddos )
<Stephen> how can i do that ?
<Seta-San> you can't protect against ddos
<Stephen> huh i can't protect :S ?
<Seta-San> ddos by nature is just a hell of a lot of requests hitting a server at one time
<Seta-San> and watching it crash as it can't handle the load
<adelie> well, it isn't a ddos if you are still online. lots of traffic doesn't mean ddos attack
<Seta-San> not particularly
<Seta-San> but if a botnet wants to hit you. you could have a few hundred requests hitting the server at once
<Seta-San> and it'll try to service each one on it's limited bandwidth
<RP_SWE> How can I have different directory in vsftpd ? for one specific user...
<RP_SWE> ?
<Andycasss> How to check chmod of a dir?
<Tonus> Andycasss, man ls
<MetaMorfoziS> Who knows what is rafting?
<adelie> ddos USUALLY requires 1:malicious intent and 2:large numbers of requests without anyone listening for a response and you crash the que. but basically, if you are online, you have not been denied service
<FLUxXxX-> Hello! Over the time, the answer to the question 'what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?' was 'aptitude handles packages and their dependencies better'. Has that changed lately ?
<adelie> chmod means CHangeMODe? (I think) you want to use `file', not chmod
<tarjei_> Is it just me or is Firefox and web browsing slower in Ubuntu rather than Windows?
<adelie> chmod is only for changing things, not checking them
<RP_SWE> Vsftp... can I have another directory instead of my home folder?
<EtteSB> im going to install XP on top of ubuntu. anyone got a link on how to get grub back?
<adelie> how do you umount an nfs?
<gnuskool> tarjei_: you can change the about: settings to improve browsing
<geek> EtteSB, google.com :)
<jrgotti> adelie: where is it mounted?(Chect /etc/fstab)
<tarjei_> with default settings it is slower at least
<EtteSB> geek: meh, would be faster if someone knew off their head :P
<tarjei_> why?
<ompaul> !grub | EtteSB
<ubotu> EtteSB: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnuskool> tarjei_: you can turn off ip6 adressing etc, google it and you'll see the settings to change
<linux_stu> is there any advantage of a sun disklabel over a dos partition table?  are they comparable?
<EtteSB> ompaul: Ta :3
<adelie> jrgotti well, I am trying to add it to fstab, but it returns an error. I can mount it manually, but then it won't let me unmount
<ompaul> linux_stu, disklabels are not needed - and make no difference
<jrgotti> adelie: what command are you trying?
<gnuskool> tarjei_: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts
<Samui[Laptop]> root@vultopia:~# modprobe nvidia
<Samui[Laptop]> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<tarjei_> is there an adblock program like admuncher for windows for linux?
<linux_stu> ok thank you ompaul
<Samui[Laptop]> I get this even after running modules-assistant
<jussiKk> I asked for help here and instead of things getting forward things stopped working altogether. Could someone please help me out here?
<adelie> #umount /mountpoint
<linux_user400354> could anyone tell me what im doing wrong with bash redirection? http://www.pastebin.ca/813735
<jrgotti> tarjei_: firefox ;)
<jrgotti> adelie: and whats it saying?
<BlueDevil> is there a tray app that acts like a hard drive activity led?
<ikonia> linux_user400354: your not catching error out
<adelie> umount.nfs: Server failed to unmount '199.80.154.88:/home/student'
<ompaul> !nividia | Samui[Laptop] | nvidia.ko (try that) but tbh you should let the system do it for you:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adelie> repeatedly
<xcd> does anyone in here know if JACK will work with alsa in ubuntu 7.10?
<ompaul> !nvidia | Samui[Laptop] | nvidia.ko (try that) but tbh you should let the system do it for you:
<ubotu> Samui[Laptop] | nvidia.ko (try that) but tbh you should let the system do it for you:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<octopus> hello! i have a big problem ... when i what to create a route like : sudo ip route add table T1 default via 10.8.0.14 => i geht this error: RTNETLINK answers: No such process ... can anybody help me?
<gnuskool> xcd: mine does
<tarjei_> jrgott: I am an Opera user but that is too slow for me in Linux.
<netsrot> is it possible to disable the builtin movie player totem?
<Ayabara> I have a Nokia phone that I would like to sync with my Google Calendar. What application can/should I use for this?
<jrgotti> adelie: stupid question, are you running it as root? (sudo umount /mountpoint) ?
<makiolo> any have laptop compal ?
<adelie> yes
<eurowerke> linux_user: is that second '>' not necessary
<Samui[Laptop]> Note that this is on a custom compiled Ubuntu kernel
<eurowerke> hrm
<netsrot> is it possible to disable the builtin movie player totem in firefox?
<xcd> gnuskool: and you're using gutsy? what did you do?
<Tyronep> netsrot, you can unistall it
<ompaul> Samui[Laptop], then the first part applies
<netsrot> Tyronep: I just wanna disable it in firefox.
<Tyronep> netstrot, in synaptic search for totem
<rsk> netsrot: uninstall it
<Samui[Laptop]> nvidia.ko?
<gnuskool> xcd: heaps of stuff, but it worked straight waya so i dont know what did the trick
<Tyronep> netsrot, the fin a mozille totem plugin uninstall that one
<ompaul> Samui[Laptop], usually that is a module that you can load
<jrgotti> adelie: is it mentioned in your mtab?
<Tyronep> netsrot, then fin *
<Tyronep> find
<Samui[Laptop]> I think I tried that already
<adelie> no
<ompaul> Samui[Laptop], you left out the .ko
<gnuskool> xcd, check if an older version of alsa works
<xcd> gnuskool: so you did have a problem though, and then you somehow fixed it? ;) did you read a website or something...?
<octopus> hello! i have a big problem ... when i what to create a route like : sudo ip route add table T1 default via 10.8.0.14 => i geht this error: RTNETLINK answers: No such process ... can anybody help me?
<Samui[Laptop]> root@vultopia:~# modprobe nvidia.ko
<Samui[Laptop]> FATAL: Module nvidia.ko not found.
<jrgotti> well...thats odd. so it mounts...you can browse through it, but you cant unmount it.
<adelie> I just got the nfs running, and setting all the clients via ssh
<nieltown> Hey, Folks.  So this morning I was trying to chmod a file and it started segfaulting.  Then the whole system started to inexplicably shit the bed.  I restarted and suddenly my network interface fails to initialize; I was able to re-activate it in order to surf the web, but I can't ssh into, ftp to it, and worst of all Apache is shot.  I can, however, ping the machine.  Anyone have any ideas?...
<nieltown> ... I must note that this install is running on a virtual machine.
<ikonia> octopus: the device your adding on is not responding as a network device
<ompaul> Samui[Laptop], you got to get yourself the item you want to install
<ikonia> octopus: eg: wrong on the wrong network
<tarjei_> i did that thing with firefox, still slow
<octopus> ikonia: what does that mean?
<tarjei_> in particular loading data from my local forum
<void^> Samui[Laptop]: use modprobe without ".ko"
<ikonia> nieltown: please watch your language, there is no need for that sort of language
<nieltown> ikonia:  Sorry
<ikonia> octopus: eg: your network card is either on a different network than the route, or the cable is down
<Samui[Laptop]> I still get the "Error running install command"
<jrgotti> adelie: sorry man...no clue. never messed with non local mounts.
<octopus> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> octopus: no problem
<gnuskool> xcd: I an akward sound card that i always have to manually make install alsa anyway, so i did it manually after the upgrade and it worked
<xcd> gnuskool: oh ok.
<adelie> jrgotti thanks anyway
<omnId> 'apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' gets 'md5sum mistmatch, not installed'.  There's a bug filed that says that the checksums haven't been updated for the new flash version yet.  Can I tell apt-get to ignore the checksum?
<ompaul> !compile | Samui[Laptop]
<ubotu> Samui[Laptop]: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<linux_user400354> ikonia, why not
<jussiKk> Ok, so no one seems to want to help. Could someone tell me then where I should go with the problem?
<ikonia> linux_user400354: why not what, sorry I'm doing 10 things at once and think I may have missed one of your messages
<ikonia> jussiKk: what is the problem
<Bax_> I have a bug I'd like to report for the standard djvu viewer that comes with Fiesty Fawn.  Which forum do I report it in and is it worth reporting know that ubuntu is on to gusty?
<roaet> ello
<ping> any know a program to decode wma files
<rukus> ooohh, easy one.
<roaet> I need to install php 5.2.5 and that involves reinstalling apache2. How can I reinstall apache2 using apt-get but make it use my php sources?
<jrgotti> jussiKk: isn't it possible no one saw your question amidst the thousands of others? have some patience, man..
<jussiKk> ikonia: My USB wlan stick stopped working, when I tried to get it working directly from startup. The last command was sudo ndiswrapper -m
<jussiKk> jrgotti: Sorry, just got a bit frustrated here.
<kiiz> i have a ubuntu box with NIC and a windows box with a internet connection(cdma FWT).how do i make ubuntu use in the internet connection o the windows box
<ikonia> jussiKk: ooooh usb wirless and ndis, not my bag I'm afraid. I'm weak with ndis as I don'tlike it
<tarjei_> How do I set where Pidgin should log my files to?
<ikonia> kiiz: just point to the windows box with your default route
<tarjei_> I've told it to log my conversations but I have no Idea where it is logged
<jrgotti> jussiKk: happens to the best
<ikonia> kiiz: you will need to set up connection sharing or proxy services on the windows box though
<jussiKk> ikonia: it's ok, should I take this to some forum?
<johoja> does anyone know where ican get the source code fro
<johoja> xserver-xorg?
<ikonia> jussiKk: the ubuntu forum has tons of users using ndis
<ikonia> johoja: 7.04 is in about 200 small packages
<ikonia> johoja: why do you want the source code
<johoja> i need it to debug something.
<ikonia> johoja: also the source code is available from xorg direct or as a source deb package in ubuntu
<jussiKk> ikonia: Thanks
<ikonia> johoja: if your unable to work out where to get the source, your unlikey to be able to debug it
<johoja> do you know what the deb package is?
<johoja> no i can handle the debugging dont worry about that.
<ikonia> johoja: depends what you want to debug as it's made up of lots of smaller packages
<johoja> the Xv portion.
<jrgotti> jussiKk: i sent you a message...ive dealt with my share of ndis problems...perhaps i can assist?
<Bax_> I have a bug I'd like to report for the standard djvu viewer that comes with Fiesty Fawn.  Which thread in the ubuntu forums do I report it in and is it worth reporting now that ubuntu is on to gutsy?
<ikonia> johoja: I think thats xserver-core
<johoja> yah i downloaded the dbgsims
<johoja> syms
<jussiKk> jrgotti: I'd appreciate it! =)
<johoja> but that didnt include the source.
<jrgotti> Bax_: is there a project page for the program somewhere? perhaps you could report it there.
<jussiKk> jrgotti: heh, I tried to answer the message, there's something funny here...
<Parsi> i shrinked windows partition (vista), but was not done successfully, and vista don't starts up!
<Skyyblue> Does anyone happen to know of a straight up walkthrough on how to install beryl onto a newly installed Ubuntu 7.10 installed fresh as of yesterday? I cant seem to find any, and all that I find are for previous version of Ubuntu so they are not up to date
<adelie> 192.168.1.100:/home/student     /home/teacher/Desktop/Student\ Work     nfs     defaults        0       0  What's wrong with this line?
<jrgotti> eh, we'll do it here then...
<jrgotti> what driver are you loading?
<kiiz> ikonia:do i specify nic of ubuntu as gateway or that of windows
<adelie> when I mount -a, it says 'bad line'
<Wybiral> Does anyone here know what might be the cause of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638784
<tarjei_> I have installed the plugin to view flash in Ubuntu. I did NOT install the Adobe edition, I installed the open source edition. This doesn't display flash properly. What do I do? I want to rather install the Adobe edition.
<hdevalence> anybody know anything about metapixel?
<honk_> How do I reset all printer settings possible, including cups?
<ikonia> kiiz: the ip address of the windows machine for the gateway of the ubuntu nic
<Marfi> how do i have a drive automount without using the terminal?
<Marfi> and how do i add it to fstab?
<jussiKk> jrgotti: The driver's Zyxel G-270S the one that came with the box.
<adelie> honk_ have you tried debconf?
<mogra> Ubuntu Gutsy, Quanta is freezing for me trying to DL a file added to the project?
<jrgotti> adelie: have you looked at this? http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/sysadmin-guide/s1-nfs-mount.html
<jussiKk> jrgotti: ndiswrapper -l
<jussiKk> wlanchag : driver installed
<rico> hey guys. I can burn with my DVD burner ("blank dvd-r disc" icon on desktop, burn with brasero, etc) -- but when it's done, and i push the cd back in, the icon doens't change (still shows up as "blank dvd-r disc"). I can mount it manually though (mount /dev/scd0). is there a way to fix this?
<honk_> adelie: I tried dpkg-reconfigure for cups-related packages,and removing some .conf files from the /etc/cups folder. No luck--now it just won't restart. I don't know how to regenerate those conf files either. I just want to get back to square one.
<jrgotti> jussiKk: what does ndiswrapper -l output?
<Parsi> "Shrink" fucked up my Vista!
<octopus> ikonia: hello. if i try to define de device (routing should go over vpn) i get also the error: when i took a ip from eth0 i get no error. now i have this: sudo ip route add default via 10.8.0.14 dev tun0  table T1
<octopus> RTNETLINK answers: No such process.. do you have an idea whats wrong?
<Marfi> Parsi, no, i think it was vista that messed it up
<askand> Why do I get "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org" with my aticard?
<jussiKk> wlanchag : driver installed
<wirechief> Paris what shrink ?
<Andycasss> Can i chmod 777 a lan mounted dir?
<jrgotti> jussiKk: and iwconfig?
<rico> Andycasss, what are you trying to do?
<Wybiral> For some reason, after a fresh install, I upgraded and got weird "parsing" errors with libpng12-0... Now I'm having all kinds of issues. Has anyone seen this before?
<jrgotti> jussiKk: you might wannah throw that in pastebin and put the link here
<jussiKk> lo        no wireless extensions.
<jussiKk> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Parsi> Marfi: vista can't start up!
<honk_> adelie: trying complete removal with synaptic and reinstall;
<jussiKk> jrgotti: It used to show the wlan0
<jrgotti> jussiKk: when the correct driver is loaded, ndiswrapper -l would say driver loaded: hardware present
<Marfi> Parsi, and thats a good thing. =)     what did you try to do w/ it?
<nieltown> Hey, Folks.  So this morning I was trying to chmod a file and it started segfaulting.  Then the whole system started to inexplicably shit the bed.  I restarted and suddenly my network interface fails to initialize; I was able to re-activate it in order to surf the web, but I can't ssh into, ftp to it, and worst of all Apache is shot.  I can, however, ping the machine.  Anyone have any ideas?...
<nieltown> ... I must note that this install is running on a virtual machine.
<Parsi> Marfi: with vista?
<nieltown> Whoa, Sorry again
<nieltown> I forgot to edit it
<jussiKk> jrgotti: Before typing sudo ndiswrapper -m and rebooting
<Marfi> Parsi, what are you trying to do with the computer?
<Parsi> hey
<Parsi> it's for my friend
<honk_> adelie: that did the trick; is there an apt-get command for *complete* removal, including conf files as in Synaptic?
<Parsi> Marfi:  usin ubuntu
<wirechief> Parsi is he still your friend ;-)
<Parsi> Marfi: i'm using ubuntu
<jussiKk> jrgotti: One thing I do not understand is why the light on the USB thingie blinks but lsusb does not show anything
<Marfi> Parsi, so are you trying to wipe it and use ubuntu, or are you trying to get vista back and operational?
<omnId> tarjei_: I'm trying to install flash too.  Apparently there's a new flash version but the package manager checksums haven't been updated yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<wirechief> Parsi what version of Ubuntu
<jrgotti> jussiKk: for sharts and giggles try a sudo rmmod ndiswrapper and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Parsi> 7.1
<omnId> tarjei_: oh, but you were using gnash?  Didn't work for me either.
<Parsi> Marfi: it's my problem: his vista don't work
<lydgate> anyone have strong feelings about metalog or syslog-ng?
<jrgotti> jussiKk: does dmesg output anything when you plug it in?
<FLUxXxX-> honk_ apt-get purge
<tarjei_> So how do I remove this crap?
<adelie> honk_ the only thing that is left behind after debconf is backup files, for which problems can be created by deleting, and no problems can be created by leaving alone
<tarjei_> I want Firefox to ask me again how I want to open flash files.
<honk_> thanks FLUxXxX
<Marfi> Parsi, what is it doing?
<jussiKk> [ 5427.316000] usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 69
<jussiKk> [ 5427.724000] usb 3-3: device not accepting address 69, error -71
<adelie> tarjei_ preferences
<ivanhoe> somewhere knows
<Parsi> Marfi: only a black screen!
<ivanhoe> how can i change te resolution
<brobostigon> hi
<ivanhoe> in console?
<wirechief> Parsi did you use the shrink in vista to resize the partitions ?
<omnId> tarjei_: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, Ctrl+F, search for flash, uninstall.
<adelie> preferences ->content->manage
<Marfi> Parsi, is this at startup, in the middle of using the computer, restarting randomly? and can you see the splash screen? and can you see the bios screen at bootup
<jussiKk> jrgotti: I do not dare to take it off the usb slot. Last time the whole machine just hung.
<Parsi> wirechief: shring with gparted!
<omnId> tarjei_: purge, rather, if you want to delete the gnash configuration as well.
<redrebel> hello!
<wirechief> Parsi well thats why.
<sainzeo> hey everyone, is it possible to force an older version of a package through the terminal instead of through the Synaptic GUI?
<wirechief> Parsi better to use vista to shrink vista
<draken> wats the best download manager ?
<redrebel> there should be a force option to aptitude
<emad> hi everybody , how can i get a PDF tutorial for ubuntu  Administrator , networking and security ....
<wems> sowhat are the benefits of running linux over windows?
<redrebel> wget is the best download manager
<Parsi> Marfi: it seems mbr is damaged, i fixed it but no look!
<wirechief> Parsi you probably messed up the pageing files
<wems> cause there are so many progs you cant use, because they are windows only progs
<Marfi> wems, no viruses
<draken> red
<draken> i need something with threading
<Poisonkiller> hi everybody!
<brobostigon> stability
<draken> one thread not good for my adsl
<mrspinx> I keep trying to get xrandr to rotate my screen / wacom tablet  seems to crash x
<Notsquee> Hey, I recently tried to update my ubuntu Feisty to Gutsy Gibbon, I don't know what happened during the installation, maybe my computer overheated and shut down or something, but, whenever I try to start ubuntu now, I get to the log in screen, log in, and then I just get a blank blue screen
<Notsquee> Nothing loads
<Marfi> Parsi, try a fixboot from the recovery disk. if that doesn't work, then fixmbr
<wems> is there a way i can run windows progs on linux though?
<wirechief> Parsi i would do a google Ubuntu resize issue vista
<Poisonkiller> yes
<Poisonkiller> wine
<brobostigon> wems: wine
<Parsi> wirechief: Shrink was not done successfully!
<jrgotti> jussiKk: so trying a different slot is outta the question? did you rmmod and modprobe ndiswrapper again?
<brobostigon> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Poisonkiller> and crossover (but u need to pay for it)
<wirechief> Parsi understand...should of used vistas shrink
<wems> k
<Parsi> but i can't load vista!
<wems> none of you guys know anything about a prog pokertracker do u?
<Poisonkiller> how can i install flash and shockwave in opera
<wirechief> Parsi maybe a help with google
<jrgotti> Parsi: so whats the complaint? =D
<Marfi> Parsi, i love how you came here for vista help  =)
<jussiKk> jrgotti: I tried it but rmmod seemed to do nothing
<mrspinx> does anyone know how to remap buttons?
<jrgotti> try 'lsmod | grep ndiswrapper'
<mrspinx> i have 4 buttons on my x41
<tarjei_> it says adobe flash is already installed afterwards
<Parsi> vista sucks!
<Marfi> what is the command for fstab to configure automatically?
<wirechief> Paris there are issues with using gparted and vista, try google and gparted issue vista
<Marfi> Parsi, thats why were here
<tarjei_> when i've removed gnash and i am prompted for what i want to do to view them
<Parsi> jrgotti, Marfi, VISTA SUCKS
<emad> hi everybody , how can i get a PDF tutorial for UBUNTU  Administrator , networking and security ....
<tarjei_> so this is a global problem, and the flash will be fixed soon?
<thor> mrspinx give me a sec and let me check my notes
<Notsquee> Hey, I recently tried to update my ubuntu Feisty to Gutsy Gibbon, I don't know what happened during the installation, maybe my computer overheated and shut down or something, but, whenever I try to start ubuntu now, I get to the log in screen, log in, and then I just get a blank blue screen. Nothing loads
<redrebel> is IRC traffic encrypted??
<Marfi> Parsi, thats why i use ubuntu. tell me something i didn't already know. =D
<jrgotti> Parsi: we're all in agreement. now what can we help you with?
<jussiKk> jrgotti: ndiswrapper           185240  0
<jussiKk> usbcore               138632  4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<wirechief> Parsi something with pageing files got smucked best to try a google for help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Notsquee: can we assume you didnt have any backups at all..
<JonathanD> redrebel: almost never.
<adelie> grr... found my problem. fstab doesn't take escape sequences for character names
<wems> so i just installed ubunti 6.06 desktop version... if i were to run an apache server off of it and a prostgre sql server it should run like 10000x better than windows?
<thor> mrspinx what you want is the~/.Xmodmap file in your home directory
<wirechief> Parsi but use keyword gparted and vista
<jrgotti> now run rmmod and do that again
<JonathanD> redrebel: and not here, no.
<Parsi> jrgotti, Marfi, i could not create a partionion with gparted!
<jrgotti> 'sudo rmmod ndiswrapper'
<mrspinx> k
<Notsquee> Jack_Sparrow, I didn't back up anything outside of my home folder, form a while ago
<MasterShrek> wems, 10000? maybe not, but quite a bit better for sure
<omnId> tarjei_: heck if I know, I'm a complete linux newbie myself :)
<jussiKk> jrgotti: Shows nothing
<MasterShrek> wems, but you shold have went with the server version, even better performance
<jussiKk> jrgotti: But the light on the device just keeps happily blinking
<Marfi> Parsi, the best program to make partitions with windows is partition magic. i have never had luck with using gparted + ntfs
<jrgotti> now lsmod | grep ndiswrapper shows nothing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Notsquee: You might reinstall feisty and put your /home abck on and try again.
<tarjei_> omnId: I still have problems with the flash after deciding to use Adobe. So you can confirm I am not the only one with the problem and it will be fixed as soon as the checksum updates (soon)?
<jussiKk> jrgotti: Yes
<tarjei_> omnId: Oh sorry, I didn't notice your reply
<Parsi> Marfi: i agree with u! always it makes problems..
<wems> doh now i got to figure out how to get it to connect to the internet... windows automatically did it for me ;o
<tarjei_> I was scrolling upwards when you had typed that
<draken> wats the best download manager ?
<Andycasss> Can i chmod 777 a lan mounted dir? So i could create a symlink in there
<mrspinx> thor i dont see those files
<Notsquee> Jack_sparrow, Also, I got the Gutsy live CD on it right now, which it can run with. Is there a way I can just copy files from it to the harddrive?
<wirechief> Parsi check this http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?pid=2143
<Jack_Sparrow> Notsquee: You would be better off just installing gutsy
<MasterShrek> wems, it should automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> wems: Start by identifying your hardware for us
<thor> mrspinx you need to create it if it doesn't exist. Mine contains two lines to disable capslock and change it to an ESC key...it is a very simple file. If you google the filename you should be able to find some examples with th ekeycodes you want
<Parsi> i will never use gparted to create/resize ntfs partitions! NEVER
<jrgotti> jussiKk: you say everything worked before ndiswrapper -m?
<jussiKk> jrgotti: Correct
<wems> .
<riotkittie> Parsi: bad experience? :P
<Notsquee> Do you know if I install Gutsy on the harddrive, if it will rewrite over the Feisty files that are bugged, so I can run it. Or if it'll create a whole separate OS on the same HD, Jack_Sparrow?
<jrgotti> jussiKk: try an "ndiswrapper -e wlanchag"
<jrgotti> start from scratch...look for any errors..
<UbuntuFire> Hello, I'm working on Installing madwifi drivers for my wireless card and are checking throw there guide (only started) wonder if you please would clear some thing for me.
<UbuntuFire> http://madwifi.org/wiki/Requirements
<UbuntuFire> Do I need both Kernel's? becuase i can't find 2.4
<UbuntuFire> Do i need to configure the kernel or are they standard?
<UbuntuFire> Is there something with the req that isn't standard with Ubuntu 7.10?
<Parsi> riotkittie: yes, every time it fucked up me, time and data!
<netsrot> Tyronep: thanks that worked, but seems a bit overkill when I just want to disable it once =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Notsquee: there are options for installing, but personally I would use live to save what I wanted to save and do full install
<riotkittie> dont the madwifi drivers come with ubuntu? restricted?
<adelie> Are Wacom drawing tablets supposed to just 'work' once you uncomment them in xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy | Parsi
<ubotu> Parsi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Phantom> could one of you nice persons help with the proceedure and settings to fax directly from Open Office ?
<Parsi> Jack_Sparrow: sorry!!!
<jussiKk> jrgotti: produces no output. What is it supposed to do?
<tarjei_> what is the linux alternative to "Windows + L"?
<Phantom> I have efax-gtk but haven't been able to make it work
<jrgotti> removes the driver. ndiswrapper -l should show nothing now.
<Notsquee> Okay, thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: gparted has never caused an issue for me when resizing my ntfs...
<jussiKk> jrgotti: That's right
<Tyronep> tarjei_, what does window+l do in windows
<wirechief> Parsi did recovery disks come with that computer? if so that may be a way to recover vista if you really need it.
<Parsi> Jack_Sparrow: but did it always for me!
<jrgotti> okay...so to clarify...iwconfig shows no wireless devices, lsmod | grep ndiswrapper shows nothing...
<MasterShrek> Tyronep, locks the screen
<tarjei_> it locks your computer so you must enter your password to get back to it
<Tyronep> MasterShrek, thank you
<Parsi> wirechief: i tryed all methods, but no luck, i'm re-installing vista now!
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: you can reduce problems by making sure ntfs is clean and defragged before you start.
<omnId> tarjei_: Ctrl+Alt+L
<ping> does anyone have drivers for a lexmark x2480
<EtteSB> Parsi: Jack_sparrow: Gparted doesn't even allow me to do NTFS
<jrgotti> ping: im sure lexmark does.
<jussiKk> jrgotti: both show nothing
<Phantom> you may find that a reinstalled vista runs faster than the factory one, I did.
<tarjei_> I have a problem when I log in. My screen doesn't tackle the resolution or the hz when I am logged out
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: It should... as long as you dont have the ntfs mounted... I prefer the live cd for gparted for most things
<tarjei_> when i log in it works fine
<jussiKk> jrgotti: dmesg shows some error message that I do not fully understand
<omnId> tarjei_: check System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<tarjei_> have i set it to use a special rezelution in the login screen?
<jrgotti> "sudo ndiswrapper -i insertnamehere.inf"
<jrgotti> what is it?
<EtteSB> Jack_sparrow: its there but greyed out >>. ill try it on the live CD when i get it back >>
<tarjei_> rezolution*
<Slart> ping: lexmark has a bad track record when it comes to linux drivers.. there are websites that list linux supported printers.. try googling for the model nbr +linux
<Phantom> I have Gutsy and home premium both installed dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: I am talking the gparted livecd.. not the ubuntu livecd with gparted on it
<Slart> Palionu: annoying script...
<debaser> hi everyone
<jrgotti> Slart: got pinged too? i just ponged back. no reply =[
<jussiKk> jrgotti:installing wlanchag ...
<jussiKk> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<jussiKk> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<draken> wats the best download manager with multi-threading download ?
<ping> slart: thanks. i tried that and didn't find anything is it probable that they dont exist
<densone> Hey All. Anyone in here that dan help with iptables>
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Slart> jrgotti: oh.. I thought it was because I started a line with "ping"
<tarjei_> Does anyone know what "Launching HTTP cleaner" is?
<tarjei_> It runs all the time
<tarjei_> it is annoying
<draken> wats the best download manager with multi-threading download ?
<Slart> ah.. seems every time I write ping.. I get a ping from mr Palionu
<jrgotti> i think anytime you say ping he does it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | tarjei_
<ubotu> tarjei_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<debaser> draken: wxdfast?
<Marfi> to enable a user full control of a folder, its chmod 755, right?
<jrgotti> jussiKk: ndiswrapper -l?
<EtteSB> Jack_sparrow: shows how much i know :P. where would i get the image/what ever makes it :P
<askand> fglrxinfo gives me: "OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600" but glxinfo | grep direct gives me "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect" Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<genii> ping: http://ubuntuhcl.org/pub/reviews.php?product_id=361
<jussiKk> jrgotti: wlanchag : driver installed
<densone> I am trying to do something really simple, Just forward an external ip to an internal
<EtteSB> jack_sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ping> quit saying ping cause then i read it
<jussiKk> jrgotti: and lsusb does not see the device either
<jrgotti> its not saying hardware present tho...thats whats bothering me. have you searched google to see if theres a different driver for it?
<jrgotti> if it was working correctly it would say hardware present.
<EtteSB> btw, who ever changes links on ubotu. that link needs changing to http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<jrgotti> brb...have to get ready for work.
<jrgotti> ping ping ping ping
<MasterShrek> densone, look at your router's settings
<ping> haha
<jussiKk> jrgotti: I tried a newer one but it worked once and then stopped
<genii> ping: That hardware compatability link was for you
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: Will make a note of it
<ping> thanks genii
<jussiKk> jrgotti: at least this one worked more than once
<ping> yea i got it
<Slart> ping: I guess you chose a very common nickname.. might as well call yourself ubuntu.. or linux
<MasterShrek> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<MasterShrek> =P
<EtteSB> lol
<wems> how to get internet to work in ubuntu?
<jussiKk> jrgotti: But a break is ok
<genii> You really need to change your name, every time i use it in a message the irc thinks i'm pinging Palionu
<MasterShrek> wems, plug your cable in
<Slart> wems: install it? give it some kind of internet-connection? that usually works
<debaser> jaja
<Phantom> wems: I can help
<jrgotti> jussiKk: take a look here...see if you're listed. http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php
<wems> really? well that doesnt seem to be working
<wems> works when i plug cable into other comp
<wems> but not thisone for some reason
<Slart> genii: not your fault.. Palionu has a lame script that pings everyone that says ping..
<MasterShrek> well screw Palionu, kcik him for having such stupid plugins
<genii> Slart: Ah, OK. Bugging the hell outta me anyhow
<Phantom> check the install on the network card
<MasterShrek> wems, plug it in and do this: sudo ifconfig eth0 up    (in a terminal)
<Slart> wems: regular internet connection using ethernet cable? dhcp? output of ifconfig?
<pingu> yea thats right i changed it
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted | EtteSB
<ubotu> EtteSB: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<wems> regular internet connection
<wems> cable modem
<CroX> How can I make Nautilus not try to guess the MIME type of files on its own?
<Slart> wems: what's the output of ifconfig? pastebin it..
<Slart> !paste | wems
<ubotu> wems: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wems> it asked for my passwored
<wems> i typed it in
<EtteSB> jack_sparrow:  nice :3
<wems> and then it didnt do anything
<draken> debaser, doesnt work with rapidshare; /
<draken> doesnt want to login right
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks for letting us know
<kiiz> how do i get my kubuntu box to use the internet connection of a windows box
<jamiejackson> where's the default gui cd burner in ubuntu (gutsy)?
<MasterShrek> wems: are you using a router or just a straight plug into a cable modem?
<wems> straight plug in to a cable modem
<MasterShrek> wems: cuz if you arent using a router, ive noticed you have to power cycle the cable modem, at least in my experiences
<Phantom> Jamie: check under sound
<Slart> kiiz: you set the windows box as gateway and configure the windows box accordingly
<MasterShrek> whenever you switch computers
<ompaul> jamiejackson, put in a blank cd and watch what happens
<Phantom> Jaimie: check under sound in the applications tab
<debaser> draken: I haven't used it, I just searched for packages, sorry
<wems> alright ill try that
<Slart> jamiejackson: I think it's gnomebaker.. I use brasero.. both are gui and good
<jamiejackson> k, thx
<debaser> Slart, k3b rules!
<MasterShrek> k3b ftw!
<Slart> hehe.. haven't tried it.. brasero is enough for my simple needs =)
<ak5> can anyone help with my xvkbd? it doesn't recognise non latin chars
<jussiKk> jrgotti: The driver is not listed there. Anyway, I found it in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<askand> Is it possible to have direct rendering and compiz at the same time with an aticard?
<Poisonkiller> any way to reduce firefox cpu usage?
<ak5> Poisonkiller, don't use java*
<debaser> Poisonkiller: disabling plugins?
<aladdinsane> I know im not the only one with this problem, but how do i get my Ati Radeon 7200 to work at least half decently, right now im using the "radeon" driver in ubuntu and i have no problems at all with doing normal stuff, but as soon as a little 3d comes into play it goes slooooooow...help?
<debaser> ak5: java rules!
<Poisonkiller> no plugins, not using java either
<_nightcrawler_> hey
<_nightcrawler_>  how do i emulate (like in win daemon tools) a .bin file???
<kiiz> Slart: i have no idea how this is done .please hint me a bit more
<ak5> debaser, not if you wan't to save on cpu and it's embedded in a browser its not
<Strawberryjam> i just realised i have become so lazy with IRC and webforums, when back in the day i would sit for hours to solve a problem LOL
<askand> What is the command for running something in another display?
<debaser> ak5: just trolling
<ak5> debaser: I know -.-
<UbuntuFire> riotkittie: Yes but my card did get supported in latest update
<Stormx2> I have a bloody annoying sound issue. aplay randomly spawns and starts playing static. Any suggestion on stopping this?
<debaser> askand: it depends, usually you can give parameters directly to X11
<_nightcrawler_> anybody?
<debaser> askand: I don't know if there's a command for that but GTK and QT applications have their parameters to run in another display
<Slart> kiiz: the main work is fixing the windows machine.. you have to setup some kind of software router thingy.. enable internet sharing on it or something..in a perfect world you start a dhcp server on the windows machine too.. then you shouldn't have to do much to the linux box.. simply starting it should be enough..
<ak5> nobody can help in char recognition in xvkbd?
<debaser> Stormx2: which program is starting aplay?
<UbuntuFire> Someone understand this?
<UbuntuFire> No module versioning support  option CONFIG_MODVERSIONS Wireless Extensions support in kernel v14+ required, v17+ recommended; option CONFIG_NET_RADIO (kernel 2.6.22 and later: CONFIG_WLAN_80211) Sysctl support in kernel option CONFIG_SYSCTL Crypto API support in kernel option CONFIG_CRYPTO HMAC support option CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC AES support (for WPA networks) option CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES
<Stormx2> debaser: I don't know ;_;
<debaser> UbuntuFire: those are kernel configurations for make
<ompaul> hmm
<omnId> tarjei_: on flash, this just worked for me: purge everything you have installed, get the .deb file from <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3923465>, and 'sudo dpkg -i <the .deb file>'
<wems> k internet still not working on brand new ubuntu isntal
<Slart> kiiz: this is really something you should ask in a windows channel... since it's more of a windows question.. or a general networking question
<askand> debaser: think it was something like DISPLAY: 1
<askand> debaser: in the terminal and then the programname
<debaser> Stormx2: you can look at all the running programs and analize them or ask for the father of the aplay process
<debaser> askand: yes
<UbuntuFire> Debaser: ok, but it should work with a standard install to get madwifi working?
<UbuntuFire> guide:http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<UbuntuFire> req: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Requirements
<debaser> askand: I forgot, you have to export the DISPLAY environment variable
<draken> i find it sad that linux has no good multi-thread download programs
<draken> like wtf
<debaser> askand: ty
<Stormx2> debaser: Good idea, I didn't think of the father business. How can I check that?
<Stormx2> draken: Downloading multiple files at once?
<MasterShrek> wems: what does: ifconfig    show? dont paste it, just see if it has eth0 listed
<jrgotti> jussiKk: i havea  few more minutes...any luck?
<debaser> UbuntuFire: if you're using Ubuntu you should better try using the ubuntu community's guides rather than madwifi's ones (those are really a mess)
<Stormx2> Grow... up to be... be a debaser
<jussiKk> jrgotti: No luck today... Woke up late, almost missed a meeting and now my USB does not work =)
<debaser> Stormx2: usually a tool like KDE's process manager or console's ps should show a process tree
<jussiKk> jrgotti: Did not find the driver there
<jrgotti> excellent! haha all your usb's dont work?
<ak5> #x
<draken> no Stormx2
<draken> download one file with many threads
<draken> so it goes fast
<Strawberryjam> how can i get my webcam to work with ubuntu?
<filleokus> Hello. I have a crontab running. I want it to mail me all the output at my gmail adress. I just use MAILTO. But where do i config the "mail sending process" so it has a smtp entry as so fourth.
<jrgotti> whats the exact product name?
<jrgotti> Strawberryjam: with a miracle and hard work =]
<jussiKk> jrgotti: Zyxel G-270S
<Stormx2> draken: Torrents? ;D
<debaser> Strawberrjam: have you followed any guide?
<kr00lplatinum> Anyone know if the new iPods will work with ubuntu?
<draken> Stormx2, from http
<Strawberryjam> hahahahahaha ok
<wems> ahh internet started working finally
<wems> yay yay
<Slart> nice of you to fix it, wems.. I was getting worried I wouldn't be able to play any online games today ;)
<debaser> fileokus: that's quite a complicated process (at least for me it was), with smtp and outcoming mail you should only configure something like exim
<wems> k if someone could help me out with this.
<jussiKk> jrgotti: But thanks for the help anyways
<debaser> kr00lplatinum: if they're standard, they will, if not, we'll have to hack them!
<Slart> are the new ipods different from the old ones?
<debaser> wems: what's the problem?
<filleokus> exim. okay. i have it installed, but where do i enter my connection info?
<wems> I want to run a program on my new linux box that will watch like 10 poker tables from a pokersite, and it will keep all of its hand histories it gathers into a postgreSQL database... basically I want to be able to connect to this linux comp with a windows comp and access the database so I can have all of the hand histories on my computer that im playing poker
<wems> if that makes sense to anyone ;)
<kr00lplatinum> debaser: that doesn't help
<wems> what would I need to do for that though?
<Slart> wems: learn programming.. and I don't think a evening course will do it..
<wems> lol
<wems> im actually going to take C++ next semster in the evening
<Mathias> Guten Abend! Ich habe kubuntu-desktop installiert. Nun möchte ich diese sämtlichen Pakete wieder deinstallieren und meinen alten Startbildschirm wieder haben. Was genau muss ich dazu tun?
<wems> dont think that would be enough?
<Strawberryjam> well my video device shows up in the device manager and its also corectly recognised...is there no IM App tht supports a webcam in linux?
<wems> no but I already know where i can ge the programs I need
<UbuntuFire> debaser: is it recommended to use ndiswrapper instead?
<debaser> kr00lplatinum: sorry
<wems> but I dont know how to connect to this linux comp and use the database
<kr00lplatinum> debaser: this would have been helpful http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070916-gtkpod-coders-crack-apples-new-ipod-checksum.html
<debaser> UbuntuFire: I don't really know
<wems> thats what i need to know how to do
<Slart> wems: learn programming.. build a web-interface or something
<tarjei_> I get a very low FPS when running VLC to play a video file. This does not occur in Windows. Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> wems: that is not something we can help you with in here..
<debaser> kr00lplatinum: but it helps you, why are you telling that to me? you wanted my to search for you? I don't get it
<aladdinsane> I know im not the only one with this problem, but how do i get my Ati Radeon 7200 to work at least half decently, right now im using the "radeon" driver in ubuntu and i have no problems at all with doing normal stuff, but as soon as a little 3d comes into play it goes slooooooow..help?
<wems> but i dont think i need to do that?
<Slart> !ato | aladdinsane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ato - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> oops..
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: how are your video card and monitor configured in xorg and probably an ati card too..?
<Slart> ati | aladdinsane
<kr00lplatinum> debaser: i wanted someone with a new ipod to tell me if it works or not
<debaser> UbuntuFire: but when I used atheros' devices everything worked fine with madwifi
<Moof> I can't seem to get "localhost" to resolve to 127.0.0.1
<UbuntuFire> debaser: thanks for your help :) will see if I can find any good guides
<aladdinsane> Slart, what is that supposed to mean?
<Slart> hmm.. ubotu is sleeping... I'll try again
<Slart> ati | aladdinsane
<debaser> kr00lplatinum: sorry I couldn't guess what you were thinking
<pteague_work> is there a way to get firefox's url bar to act the same way as it does under mac & windows?  i.e. have various characters it stops on?
<Slart> !ati | aladdinsane
<ubotu> aladdinsane: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> that's better.. my bad.. forgot the !
<FLUxXxX-> HELLO! What is the difference between apt-get purge <package> and apt-get autoremove <package> ?
<tarjei_> I have a nVidia card, what do you mean how my monitor is configured?
<Slart> FLUxXxX-: autoremove removes packages that isn't needed.. purge removes a package and deletes all config files etc for that package
<docgnome> tarjei_: did you install the propritary nVidia driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: your monitor has h and v refresh rates ....
<debaser> rb
<debaser> brb
<pingu> how do you edit the top and bottom of the cube
<oxeimon> would using wine on a windows version of vlc fix the tearing I get when watching movies?
<tarjei_> I installed the non-opensource edition. 75hz@1680x1050
<Slart> oxeimon: I doubt it
<naur> Good night!
<mullcom> hello.. someone now how to kill a program?
<Slart> mullcom: kill pkill or xkill
<tarjei_> bloat it up
<mullcom> i canot close amsn..
<mullcom> are that grafiskt?
<Slart> mullcom: xkill will let you click on the window to kill
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: that is not what I mean...   Option		"DPMS" 	Horizsync	28-64 	Vertrefresh	43-60
<debaser> pingu: in beryl? with the beryl settings manager
<mullcom> thanx
<debaser> mullcom: killall -9 amsn
<jrgotti> jussiKk: there are two drivers in here...try them both. i read some people had success with it...
<jrgotti> http://www.zyxel.com/web/support_download_detail.php?sqno=1020
<tarjei_> Jack_Sparrow: How do I check what mine are?
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: Google up your hardware
<aladdinsane> Slart: nope that ATI howto only applies to Radeon 9500 and above, i have a 7200
<debaser> tarjei_: for monitor issues I recommend monitorworld.com
<tarjei_> My monitor is not the problem, Ubuntu is
<Slart> aladdinsane: oh.. then I don't know.. I have only nvidia-cards myself.. but someone else in the channel might know
<tarjei_> Since it works fine in Windows
<huss_> how to modify any thing as a root ?
<ak5> huss_: type a command
<jrgotti> huss_: sudo ?
<ak5> as root
<jrgotti> ak5: lmao
<Jack_Sparrow> tarjei_: just because it is identified in windows and works in windws.. ,means nothing in another os
<ak5> jrgotti: didn't really get his question
<chilli_> hello
<Slart> tarjei_: then I'm afraid ubuntu is broken for you and will not work... sorry
<aladdinsane> has anybody got a Ati Radeon 7200 to work at a decent frame rate, or with 3D at all?
<debaser> tarei_: but I guess you need to know your monitor spec to configure Ubuntu, anyway you can find out in the back of the monitor
<manolo> Hi to all. Ubuntu Gutsy overheats when playing games. Ati Mobility Radeon X1600. Any suggestion please?
<pingu> debaser: where is that, im new and dont know exactly where everything is at
<jrgotti> huss_: but based on your question...i'd suggest you be careful.
<Tonus> tarjei_, if you have the nvidia driver, try sudo nvidia-settings
<chilli_> can anyone help me ineed 2 enable desktop affeckts
<chilli_> can anyone help me ineed 2 enable desktop affeckts
<chilli_> can anyone help me ineed 2 enable desktop affeckts
<docgnome> manolo: don't play games?
<jrgotti> chilli_: ... can you not?
<Slart> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ak5> omg
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | chili
<ubotu> chili: please see above
<chilli_> no
<debaser> pingu: I don't use ubuntu but try looking for it in the system>preferences menu
<ak5> wow, uboto, have a cookie
<docgnome> manolo: sorry. not sure. does another os overheat when using the card?
<papatroll> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<pingu> ok thanks, debaser
<chilli_> it says desktop affeact could not be enabled
<debaser> pingu: ur welcome
<papatroll> dose not wok the site is down
<tarjei_> Do you think it might work if I go back to the regular driver?
<tarjei_> The opensource one.
<huss_> jrgotti, ak5, i want to past some files in the root and the permission doesn't allaw to paste so what should i do?
<tarjei_> I don't really care because this isn't a card for gaming.
<manolo> docgnome: thanks for yor reply. I have Win XP on the same laptop and no overheating problems
<tarjei_> As long as it works for office use.
<papatroll> any idea how i can get the gpg key?
<jrgotti> huss_: sudo nautilus
<debaser> papatroll: which one?
<Slart> jrgotti, huss_: always use gksu for gui programs.. gksu nautilus instead
<docgnome> manolo: Hrm. and you're sure it's the video card that is over heating?
<ak5> huss_ I don't recommend running sudo nautilus, be *very* carefull with the resulting window
<Jack_Sparrow> jrgotti: bad idea... use gksudo nautilus  if you must do that
<Raiden> Hi, i accidentaly deleted my desktop folder, which represent my gnome desktop. I tried to recover it from the trash, didn't work. Looks like GNOME recreated a Desktop folder in the trash, and is using that one, which would explain why i can't put any icons, any ideas?
<jrgotti> Slart: same difference :P
<docgnome> manolo: I suppose theoreticly it could be a bad driver... what driver are you using?
<Slart> jrgotti: nope.. not the same.. using sudo might mess up your home folder etc
<magnetron> !sv > jnicklas
<pope22> Miro seems to be on the fritz, and Joost is anti-linux-facists (spelling?), any alternatives?
<huss_> jrgotti, ak5, slart, thanks I'll be careful
<aladdinsane> has anybody got a Ati Radeon 7200 to work at a decent frame rate, or with 3D at all?
<jrgotti> Slart: i wasn't aware...never had problems myself...but thanks for the info
<Jack_Sparrow> jrgotti: sudo anutilus and gksudo nautilus are not the same
<manolo> docgnome: I'm not sure about the causes... I just ear the fan turning faster and faster till restarting gnome :S
<wolfcry0> Any of you tried running games (Half-Life 2) in WINE?
<docgnome> wow.
<papatroll> the gpg key from easy ubunto is unavailable any idea how i can get it and get easy ubuntu working?
<Slart> jrgotti: I haven't either.. but apparently it can do all kinds of nasty things if you use sudo instead of gksudo/gksu
<capt-rogers> anyone have a URL for Ubuntu 7.1 kernel compiles? It seems a bit more complicated that it has to be...Maybe I have not found the right URL yet....
<pope22> Don't know about half life, but sources tell me UT works on linux well
<debaser> papatroll: you mean get it grom a third party mirror?
<EtteSB> wolfcry0: it has been done, i haven't tried it my self.
<papatroll> yar
<manolo> docgnome: I use restricted drivers for sure... but those days I've been unistalling and reinstalling different ones...
<wolfcry0> cool thnx
<Raiden> wolfcry0: Works, no dx9.
<Slart> wolfcry0: check the application database for wine.. appdb.winehq.org wine questions are best asked in #winehq
<ak5> pope22: UT runs native on linux, this guy wants to know about wine
<xxx> i installed flash through apt-get but when i go on youtube through firefox it says i need to install flash
<docgnome> manolo: hrm... has it always behaved like this?
<wems> i just dled postgreSQL version 8.2.5 .gar.tz w/e how do i install that on my new ubuntu desktop?
<AndyR> anyone managed to run 7.10 server in virtualbox?
<jrgotti> Slart: well...now i dont have to learn the hard way...thanks :P
<jnicklas> having problems installing software raid, I made a mistake in the configuration process, and now I don't get how to remove the raid device to correct the mistake :(
<debaser> papatroll: I don't really know, but for personal experience I'd give up trying to look at it, I've never been able to find such files from mirrors
<EtteSB> ak5: all UT's or just 2007?
<jrgotti> alright people...off to work...ttyl
<xxx> someone help me
<tarjei_> Ok I guess I'll have to take it to the forums
<naur> Good night
<magnetron> capt-rogers: you shouldn't have to compile your own kernel
<pope22> ak5: Ah, got ya. THnx ^_^ I haven't tried running non native games yet...but if anyone can tell me if Hellgate:LOndon works, that'd be awesome
<Slart> wolfcry0: not trying to chase you away.. you're welcome to ask here too.. but I think you'll get better answers in #winehq
<naur> Someone can help me?
<debaser> papotroll: best I can think of is asking someone to give it to you
<ak5> EtteSB: don't ask me sry, I know 2003 runs nativly, idk about older
<tarjei_> If I install new hardware in Linux must I reinstall Ubuntu? Like a motherboard.
<pope22> but about a Joost/Miro alternative, google's no help it seems, any suggestion?
<debaser> naur: what is your problem?
<manolo> docgnome: is there a way to discover which driver i'm actually using? I recently installed Gutsy... my "always behaved like this" is quite relative
<naur> I'm trying to install ubuntu in hp dv6230br
<papatroll> thanks
<Slart> tarjei_: shouldn't have to
<debaser> naur: and what happened?
<naur> but when load kernel, freezing
<tarjei_> GPU/CPU?
<debaser> naur: Ubuntu 7.10?
<EtteSB> adk: even having 2003 native is an improvement :3. only knew about 2007 being native
<docgnome> manolo: yeah there is... I don't remember though.
<naur> yes
<capt-rogers> magentron..what if you need something that the default kernel does not provide?
<xxx> how do i install everything related to flash becouse i installed flash before through apt-get yet firox is still asking me for flash
<jr|atwork> manolo: lsmod
<Matteo_M> anyone can help me with tftpd-hpa and inetd configuration?
<magnetron> capt-rogers: like what?
<docgnome> tarjei_: in theory the only time you should have to reinstall because of a hard drive change is with the hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jnicklas> anyone skilled with software raid?
<debaser> naur: you're not using the same machine are you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<angasule> docgnome: it'd be fun to try and get around that one hah
<docgnome> tarjei_: assuming you arn't changing architectures
<docgnome> angasule: use dd :-P
<capt-rogers> ummm.bsd-disk labels.....or enable netfilter in the kernel instead of userspace..lmsensors....100 different things....
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow: please use !factoid > user
<naur> no, I'm using another machine
<wems> i just dled postgreSQL version 8.2.5 .gar.tz w/e how do i install that on my new ubuntu desktop?
<naur> debaser: I'm trying to install in my laptop
<tarjei_> So if I upgrade from AMD939 to AM2+, K8 to K10 I will have to?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron: I usually do...  thanks
<mikelapy> xxx, go to a site like youtube and click on plugin needed ,It will load it for you
<angasule> docgnome: I thought you meant if the hdd broke :P
<angasule> "it's just the hdd broken, why do I have to reinstall?" :D
<Slart> wems: you delete that file and install it from the repos.. apt-get install postgrez.. something
<docgnome> angasule: oh. uhm... wave a dead chicken over it?
<Slart> !info postgrez
<ubotu> Package postgrez does not exist in gutsy
<docgnome> angasule: :-p
<debaser> naur: yes, I have installed an hp too with linux. You must wait until grub shows you the menu, and then press the 'e' key
<angasule> docgnome: that might work!
<magnetron> !kernel > capt-rogers
<debaser> !info postgres
<ubotu> Package postgres does not exist in gutsy
<magnetron> capt-rogers: see private message from ubotu
<wems> !info postgressql
<ubotu> Package postgressql does not exist in gutsy
<debaser> oops
<debaser> !info postgresql
<wems> !info postgresql
<ubotu> postgresql: object-relational SQL database (latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.2.5-1.1 (gutsy), package size 166 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Slart> !info postgresql-8.1
<ubotu> postgresql-8.1: object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 4269 kB, installed size 13028 kB
<debaser> there
<wems> k now what?
<EtteSB> lol, you finaly got it :P
<magnetron> !msgthebot | debaser, wems
<ubotu> debaser, wems: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<debaser> sorry
<debaser> naur: then you have to go to the kernel line and press e again, and delete the splash option
<naur> debase: ok, now I'm in boot: prompt
<wems> like how do i install this on my comp then?
<Slart> wems: so.. search in synaptic for postgres.. install something sensible and you're done
<wems> synaptic?
<magnetron> wems: use synaptic
<wems> ive only used linux for like 5 mins
<debaser> naur: and delete the initrd line
<wems> and 4 of those mins were trying to get the internet working
<magnetron> wems: system > administration > synaptic
<Slart> wems: packages without version numbers usually mean the latest available version
<Raiden> Hi, i accidentaly deleted my desktop folder, which represent my gnome desktop. I tried to recover it from the trash, didn't work. Looks like GNOME recreated a Desktop folder in the trash, and is using that one, which would explain why i can't put any icons, any ideas?
<tarjei_> docgnome: Yes?
<capt-rogers> thx ubotu! (not sure if its a bot or a people)
<naur> debaser: ok
<docgnome> tarjei_: huh?
<EtteSB> capt-rogers: bot i'd think. answers too fast for a human
<debaser> naur: then press b or enter to boot
<tarjei_> 21:45:36 <tarjei_> So if I upgrade from AMD939 to AM2+, K8 to K10 I will have to?
<Slart> wems: then I suggest "sudo apt-get install postgresql"
<docgnome> tarjei_: no those are all the same architecture. x86
<mindy> I've just installed Gutsy, and my system will not boot to the default kernel (2.6.22). The system hangs at io registration whenever my USB keyboard is plugged in. The keyboard is Wireless and requires USB power to work, so a USB->PS2 adapter won't solve. Thus I've been fine running 2.6.17.
<wems> hmm do i want the client or the server version of postgres?
<docgnome> tarjei_: i mean if you went from say a powerpc chip to an x86 chip
<tarjei_> Well different CPU architechture, but ok
<naur> debaser: Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(8,1)
<genii> wems: If you install server, client auto installs anyway
<mindy> If I'm running 2.6.17, how can I install the NVIDIA propietary drivers? I seem to need the kernel source to compile them. Can I just download a vanilla source from kernel.org and put that in /usr/src/linux?
<debaser> naur: the problem is GRUB's root configuration
<wems> k
<docgnome> tarjei_: you might want to reinstall anyway, but you don't have to strictly speaking, unless you installed a kernel compiled for that chip family
<debaser> naur: go back to GRUB, press e in the selected entry and modify the root option to the correct one
<docgnome> tarjei_: if you are running a generic x86 kernel then it shouldn't be a problem
<mindy> How can I change the io scheduler from the grub prompt?
<mindy> I seem to have problems with 2.6.22 and io=cfq
<Moof> Hey. I cannot seem to resolve "localhost" - anyone able to help me?
<xxx> i go on to youtube and it says i need to install a flash plugin. i already have flash installed i installed it through apt-get but i still get the message so i press install missing plugins then it tells me it is already installed yet i still get the message on youtube asking me to install flash :S  heeelp ?
<docgnome> Moof: is it in /etc/hosts?
<aladdinsane> I know im not the only one with this problem, but how do i get my Ati Radeon 7200 to work at least half decently, right now im using the "radeon" driver in ubuntu and i have no problems at all with doing normal stuff, but as soon as a little 3d comes into play it goes slooooooow...help?
<Moof> docgnome: aye
<Moof> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<docgnome> aladdinsane: try using fglrx
<DrakeJustice_> anyone here ever hacked their 'isolinux.cfg' file on a new gutsy disc??? plz anyone??
<rukus> aladdinsane: glxinfo , look for direct rendering, if not running, find out how to make it.
<wems> how do i open wine now that i have it installed?
<EtteSB> xxx: personaly i think i went through adobe and got the beta version. at least i think that was flash. best to look at the adobe site to see if its the latest one you got.
<micah> ive got a question about enemy territory
<Moof> docgnome: it seems ot be searching for localhost.metamoof.net rather than plain old localhost though. There's no "search" directive in my /etc/resolv.conf though
<naur> debaser: Buffer I/O error on device hda
<xxx> it is i checked and it is 6 update 3
<naur> debase: my hd is sata
<docgnome> Moof: hrm.
<debaser> wems: run wine <file.exe>
<adelie> how do you make / delete users from the command line?
<aladdinsane> docgnome: someone told me fglrx wouldnt work on Radeon card under 9XXX
<kkathman> where is it that you set the default program to run a file?  For instance I want to set up XMMS to play all .pls files for streaming
<[Scooter]> !wine | wems
<ubotu> wems: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DrakeJustice_> wems, come to #slinux and ill help you, if debaser 's comment didn't help
<docgnome> aladdinsane: what card do you have?
<debaser> naur: then you need to use 'sd' instead of 'hd' I guess
<EtteSB> wems: or winecfg to alter some settings
<[Scooter]> wems: you might want to run some sort of wine-setup to get everything right first
<DrakeJustice_> so no one in here knows how to edit isolinux.cfg
<smilodon> hi :) what makes Ubuntu better than Fedora?
<micah> i can get it to run but can only play as spectator
<jvboom> Everaything :)
<Sulle> What program can i use to see ram usage etc ? that is on my desktop ?
<Azlan7000> xxx: I had the same problems yesterday
<aladdinsane> docgnome: Ati Radeon 7200, AGP
<docgnome> Moof: I'd try putting 127.0.0.1 localhost on a line with out the middle bit. It shouldn't (as far as i know) work, but you never know. Black magic and all that
<magnetron> smilodon: the package manager
<Flare183> !best | smildon
<ubotu> smildon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<docgnome> aladdinsane: ah. my bad. didn't see the card number. :-()
<magnetron> smilodon: the APT system
<[Scooter]> :D
<smilodon> magnetron: APT?
<Flare183> smildon:> the package manager
<docgnome> aladdinsane: have you checked the wiki?
<Flare183> !apt | smildon
<ubotu> smildon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sergio_> Can someone PLEASE help me with ekiga???
<Slart> Sulle: there's "free", and the task manager
<aladdinsane> docgnome: i have seriously checked every corner of the net for the last 2 days
<micah> whats the command line to start gaim
<Slart> micah: "gaim" doesn't work?
<logankoester> You know what would be awesome? Ubuntu Web Developer Edition. But on that note - does anyone know of ANY linux distribution, livecd or otherwise that is specifically aimed at web development? I've been searching distrowatch for an hour and the best I can find is the rails livecd, and their website doesn't even work
<micah> no
<debaser> micah: gaim?
<xxx> azlan7000: how did u solve it
<ak5> micah: it's pidgin now isn't it
<xxx> ?
<EtteSB> micah: go get pidgin, its newer and does the same thing
<Sulle> Slart: I can remember a text program. that i started everytime i started up my ubuntu. but cant remember its name.
<aladdinsane> docgnome: but i'll look into this "direct rendering" setting now, any clue?
<EtteSB> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<DrakeJustice_> can someone help me!? i need some isolinux.cfg help
<EtteSB> there we go :3
<Slart> Sulle: htop, top, free.. there's probably others too
<debaser> logankoester: most linux distros can do anything, you just have to install the right packages
<Sulle> Slart: and what do you think is the best ?
<logankoester> Yeah, I know that
<debaser> pidgin is still very unstabl
<debaser> e
<smilodon> AOL is a pain... it was hard to end my subscription
<Slart> Sulle: then there's all the "whos all the info there is about your computer"-programs.. like gkrell and such
<micah> whats the sudo command to install pigdin
<Azlan7000> xxx: 1) I completely remove gnash, flash plugins, and firefox itself 2) I reinstalled firefox and install adobe flash plugins only adobe's one
<debaser> micah: sudo apt-get install pidgin I guess
<hellboy195> micah: sudo apt-get install pidgin ?
<logankoester> I'd just rather not have to... there are a bunch of specialist ubuntu derivs, I'm just surprised there isn't a webdev one
<Slart> Sulle: what's the purpose? do you just want a small gadget on your desktop? or do you want specific numbers?
<xxx> :( k
<Sulle> small
<logankoester> Mostly I'm looking for a livecd that I don't have to spend an hour installing packages and configuring apache, php, rails etc
<Sulle> just plain text of ram usage. disk usage cp etc.
<logankoester> every time I boot
<debaser> logankoester: but what whould make ubuntu a web developer edition?
<debaser> logankoestor: oh I see
<micah> not it
<Slart> Sulle: hmm.. so a little bit of everything in text mode.. right? hang on
<Sulle> Slart: yes
<jurre> hi there is there anyone out there who can help me to set up wpa2 encryption
<micah> ill get it later
<logankoester> Just surprised it doesn't exist already, that's all
<docgnome> aladdinsane: hrm...
<magnetron> jurre: does the driver for your card support wpa2?
<debaser> logankoester: I agree it would be awesome to have a "livecd" builder to select packages or set of them, so that you can download something only with what you want
<logankoester> very
<micah> i love bryl
<logankoester> I've wanted something like that for a long time
<jurre> magnetron: yes I had it working using ndiswrapper in pclos
<Slart> Sulle: try atop.. "sudo apt-get install atop" then "sudo atop" to run
<Moof> docgnome: it appears "host" bypassed libc. you need to use "nslookup"
<pingu> alguien habla espanol?
<Sulle> Slart: okok
<magnetron> !es | pingu
<ubotu> pingu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<white_eagle> hello, my problem isn't that big, I'm just asking, when my computer boots I see only a blank screen for 2-3 min. nothing else and then the login window appears, should it be this way, or if not how to repair it
<Sulle> Slart: but i am looking for one specific. but cant remember its name :S
<debaser> pingu: yo si guey
<mindy> How can I compile NVIDIA drivers for the 2.6.14-11 kernel image on Gutsy?
<micah> more ram my guess
<wols_> white_eagle: you played around with the splash image.
<white_eagle> np
<white_eagle> no
<adelie> how does one make a new user from the command line?
<Slart> Sulle: well.. do a "apt-cache search system monitor text" and see what pops up
<wols_> micah: with m-a
<EtteSB> white_eagle: if it loads i woudn't be bothered tbh. if it works dont fix it :P
<white_eagle> it's that way from the day i installed it
<wols_> micah: module-assistant
<wols_> adelie: man adduser
<adelie> wols thanks
<Lordlarm> okey, can I just scream my question out here or?
<Sulle> Slart: conky it was :D
<debaser> Lodrlarm, yes you can
<white_eagle> lol
<Lordlarm> great, okey here it comes
<Slart> Sulle: ah.. but conky isn't text based.. =)
<mindy> I can't get the "unfold" option for Desktop Cube to work with Compiz on my Gutsy. I can flip/spin, but no unfold. Any ideas?
<Sulle> Slart: :S
<Slart> Sulle: and it makes all my icons disappear =/
<nicool> bonsoir à tous
<Sulle> Slart: that is just in some seconds?
<Johnny_CyberMyth> Hi all!  Is this the right place to get a little help setting up my printer?
<Sulle> Slart: and you can configure it in the cfg..=)
<magnetron> !fr | nicool
<ubotu> nicool: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nieltown> Chmod was segfaulting so I restarted.  Now my net interface won't start.  I swear this happened out of nowhere.  What do I do?
<nicool> ok merci
<magnetron> !ask | Johnny_CyberMyth
<ubotu> Johnny_CyberMyth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lordlarm> just edited the kboot.conf file (due to some stupid guide) and luckily made a backup file called kboot.confbackup at the same place. now I am not able to start my system and must edit this file name froom the "boot" screen.. the kboot command in the start.. but here i just get an error which state that the file is a read-only file system..
<Lordlarm> bit long, sorry.. appriciate any help
<Slart> Sulle: nope.. it just blanks out my icons on my desktop.. well well.. perhaps it's some kind of switch I have to enable.
<MasterShrek> Lordlarm: boot a livecd and edit it from that
<Sulle> Slart: okok=) conky rox. i just love it.
<micah> does any one now how to get dapper drake wireless connection to work
<Sulle> Slart: thnx alot for the help
<Lordlarm> just have a alternative cd
<AndyR> !ask ubuntu server
<Slart> Sulle: you're welcome
<[Scooter]> !wifi | micah
<ubotu> micah: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sionide21> remount / read/write
<P235> Hi, does anyone know if VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC is good enough for the desktop effects feature on Ubuntu 7.04?
<micah> ok thnx
<Lordlarm> MasterShrek: Just have an alternative cd
<[Scooter]> P235: is that built in to the motherboard?
<sionide21> Lordlarm: Remount / read/write
<sergio_> Can someone PLEASE help me with ekiga???
<Lordlarm> remount (?) howto ..
<sergio_> Can someone PLEASE help me with ekiga???
<sergio_> Can someone PLEASE help me with ekiga???
<P235> [Scooter], I'm using an hp laptop...I'm guessing yes.
<[Scooter]> P235: what's the model # of the laptop?
<[Scooter]> !repeat | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nieltown> I'll ask again, I guess: Chmod was segfaulting so I restarted.  Now my net interface won't start.  I swear this happened out of nowhere.  What do I do?
<P235> [Scooter], Pavilion N5495
<Lordlarm> sionide21: remount (?) howto
<P235> [Scooter], I had a link of its particulars somewhere, I can dig it up
<Azlan7000> lordlarm: You sure u cant just chmod the file?
<sionide21> Lordlarm: I'm not positive but I believe 'mount -o remount,rw /' should do it
<Lordlarm> okey. well, hmm, maybe I can.. just tried the command sudo nano /etc/kboot.confbackup ...
<sergio_> i already looked in the ubuntu forum, it was to call the attention, because with all this message I was thinking no one was reading mine
<Lordlarm> how to I chmod it?
<xtknight> is an ipod nano, 3rd generation (video-capable) compatible with any software on linux?  i tried it although i specified "6th generation" in gtkpod's menu as this is the only option that contained a 4GB nano (although mine is actually called 3rd gen nano).  songs appear and it can download them, but for some reason all the songs are gone on the ipod itself now and im not sure how to get them back.
<Avt> hello?
<lore20> hi
<[Scooter]> P235: what video driver are you using for X? vesa?
<Avt> Lore20 I have an issue
<Flare183> xtknight:> both
<P235> [Scooter], don't know
<lore20> ok
<Avt> im going to try and install gutsy but I have a video card
<chumby> i tried to change my resolution and had an error message Xserver does not support RAndR ?  Any ideas?
<Flare183> xtknight:> Rhythmbox and AmaroK work with the ipod
<[Scooter]> P235: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Avt> radeon saphire x800 gto
<xtknight> Flare183, can they upload songs?
<askand> The restricted drivers manager say that my atidriver is activated but not in use..why?
<Flare183> xtknight:> yep
<adelie> how does one logout a user via ssh safely without restarting the computer via ssh?
<Johnny_CyberMyth> Ok, does printing work at all with Gutsy?
<xtknight> Flare183, im not seeing an option in rhythmbox, what should i be looking for?
<xtknight> Flare183, i do see an ipod device registered in the list, but no real 'sync' options
<[Scooter]> adelie: what do you mean? restarting the computer remotely?
<Avt> lore20?
<P235> [Scooter], Driver          "kbd"
<P235>         Driver          "mouse"
<P235>         Driver          "synaptics"
<P235>         Driver          "wacom"
<P235>         Driver          "wacom"
<P235>         Driver          "wacom"
<P235>         Driver          "i810"
<[Scooter]> !pastebin | P235
<ubotu> P235: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Avt> scooter hahaha lmao
<sergio_> Can someone PLEASE help me with ekiga???
<[Scooter]> P235: okay, looks like you're using the right driver....
<[Scooter]> !ask | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<timewriter> anyone knows why onboard raid controllers provide a 'fake" raid >?
<Johnny_CyberMyth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[Scooter]> Avt :)
<Flare183> !ipod | xtkight
<ubotu> xtkight: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<sergio_> I tried to connect with ekiga but got this error: "Registry failed: forbitten"
<genii> timewriter: Because it's cheaper to write stuff on some part of a hard drive than to provide a space/chip/ram on the controller
<Avt> so since I have radeon saphire x800 gto how to install gutsy so it boot to safe graphics mode?
<timewriter> ok , thank you
<[Scooter]> sergio_: where did you connect it to?
<P235> [Scooter], Ah, I see.  So do you think I can run the desktop effects feature?
<TallyWaxxor> bounti: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gadmin-rsync/screenshots/
<Flare183> !ipod | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<adelie> Scooter I am setting up some new tools for remote administration and computer management in my classroom. I have sy=tarted using cron jobs to "passwd student -l" at the end of each class period, and when students want to log on, use a script to "passwd student -d". Great thing about this is that I can have computers automatically lock at the end of a period without interupting a session, but if I need to log them out, and want to do it remotely, how would I
<sergio_> I tried to connect to make test calls (the 500 and 501)
<Flare183> got it
<xtknight> Flare183, thanks taking a look at it
<Flare183> xtknight:>np
<[Scooter]> adelie: you got cut off... how would you what?
<Avt> when I install gutsy then boot it up I can choose safe graphics mode??
<[Scooter]> sergio_: what's a 500 and 501?
<Avt> Scooter can you help me in this area please
<adelie> Scooter how can I remotely log off a student via ssh other than, say, init 6
<Marfi> *streteches and yawns* hello #ubuntu!
<sergio_> 500 is like an echo address to test ekiga and 501 is the ekiga chat
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: kill its shell
<[Scooter]> adelie: set an idle timeout
<xtknight> Flare183, does only gtkpod-aac support AAC?
<genii> vga=###
<xtknight> Flare183, i think it's not working because im using mp4 files
<Flare183> !aac | xtknight
<[Scooter]> sergio_: i imagine that you need to have a *real* server to connect to, though
<adelie> TallyWaxxor: ?? won't that kill the xsession?
<Flare183> !mp3
<[Scooter]> Avt: safe mode will work.
<Flare183> nevermind then
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: Indeed
<nieltown> Hello?  Anyone?
<ubotu> xtknight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flare183> xtknight:>yeah it should accept it
<[Scooter]> P235: hrm, looks like you might not want to use that.. it's only a 1ghz proc?
<adelie> TallyWaxxor: ok, want something a little ... elegant
<[Scooter]> !ask | nieltown
<ubotu> nieltown: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flare183> !repeat | nieltown
<ubotu> nieltown: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nieltown> ubotu:  I did, twice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did, twice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sergio_> I have an account in the ekiga server, even I can access it through internet to modify it
<P235> [Scooter], yup
<trym> I am looking to find the best solution of having working java applets in firefox under ubuntu gutsy 64bit.. theres a jungle of howtos and info out there.. but Im not sure what is current and updated
<P235> [Scooter], I just turned it on actually...but not the cube feature
<[Scooter]> sergio_: never used it. doesn't it cost $ to get an account?
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: Aha, echo "Please log off from tty X evil student!" | wall :)
<Lordlarm> how to I chmod a file from kboot .. from read-only filesystem to edit. i have to change the kboot.conf file
<sergio_> no it's free!!!
<[Scooter]> P235: yeah, i wouldn't bother. how much video memory does the card use?
<P235> [Scooter], I was just about to thank you for holding my hand while I turned it on, hahaha.  Do you think I should turn this off?
<Avt> scooter im in safe mode now how to set it up to start in safe mode?
<[Scooter]> oh?
<[Scooter]> Avt: just edit your grub config file so that the safe mode is the first option
<xtknight> Flare183, ok im having a little trouble identifying what model this is, though.  gtkpod asks me and there are model #s that start with X (even for 4GB ipod nano).  mine (a 4GB ipod nano) says A1236 on the back, and there aren't any models that start with X here.
<Avt> o scooter ty um were is that
<sainzeo> hey everyone, is it possible to force an older version of a package through the terminal instead of through the Synaptic GUI?
<[Scooter]> P235: give it a go and see how good/bad it works and decide for yourself :)
<Flare183> xtknight:>should be on the back
<Locksmith> ghost
<[Scooter]> !grub | Avt
<ubotu> Avt: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sulle> Slart: what program language is conky made in ? :P
<[Scooter]> Avt: it's all there in the second url
<migm> Hi, i'm looking for help installing drivers for an old ATI Radeon R100QD(Radeon 7200)
<Slart> Sulle: I have no idea.. c or c++ perhaps
<migm> I think i need GATOS drivers but i'm not sure how to install them
<Sulle> okok
<pteague_work> i'm getting a core-dump from subversion any time i try to commit a huge number of deletes
<Avt> scooter ty :D
<redrebel> ?
<[Scooter]> hrm, ffmpeg is pissing on me... it won't resize this video
<FluxD> Hi, I cannot brose my external drive if it s is left idle for 10 minutes and when I un plug and plug USB wire back in it does automount
<[Scooter]> Avt: yw :)
<xtknight> Flare183, actually googling around i guess my model isnt support (but a recompile should fix it).
<The-warez-cracko> om
<TallyWaxxor> [Scooter]: viewed from what gui ?
<[Scooter]> i go: ffmpeg -s qcif -i myvideo.avo mynewvideo.avi
<sionide21> Is there a log of this channel somewhere?
<Flare183> xtknight:>yeah found it too your right
<[Scooter]> TallyWaxxor: any - problem isn't with viewing it, problem is with converting it
<FluxD> Hi, I cannot brwose my external drive if it is left idle for like 10 minutes and when I unplug and plug USB wire back in it does not automount
<P235> [Scooter], is there a command like htop to show me how much of the video card I'm using?
<thechitowncubs> Hey guys, wheres a good channel to ask a simple java question
<xtknight> Flare183,  seems to be half-compatible with the xA980 model at least, for future reference
<TallyWaxxor> [Scooter]: see
<askand> What graphics driver is used on the livecd?
<FluxD> Hi, I cannot brwose my external drive if it is left idle for like 10 minutes and when I unplug and plug USB wire back in it does not automount
<[Scooter]> TallyWaxxor: it refuses to resize the video in question, even if i hand it the actual dimensions in place of qcif
<ironfoot> Is there someone who can help me get HP printer up on a 7.10?
<Flare183> xtknight:> ok
<sionide21> How about ##java?
<[Scooter]> P235: nafaik..
<[Scooter]> P235: but lspci -v -v -v  should cast a bit of light, also look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TallyWaxxor> [Scooter]: havnt seen any qcif movies. whats that ?
<Smegzor> Firefox crashed and somehow left some text on my desktop that won't go away.  Is there any way to refresh my desktop without resorting to control-alt-del ?
<TallyWaxxor> format
<[Scooter]> ironfoot: printers are easy, especially HPs
<[Scooter]> TallyWaxxor: it's a standard
<Smegzor> er  cntrl-alt-backspace :P
<pwl> hi, how to get sb16 in isa run, google doesnt help me...
<TallyWaxxor> [Scooter]: Made by whom ?
<loucas> hi i have a big problem with audio ...i have an intel card ....no audio how can i solve it
<loucas> ?
<wols_> TallyWaxxor: mpeg
<[Scooter]> TallyWaxxor: google it, wikipedia has the scoop - it's as if the video file itself is locked in place and can't be resized anymore
<ironfoot>  [Scooter]:Well if that's so how about a little help?
<Avt> scooter I dont see anything about safe mode?
<Flare183> Ubuntu forums doesn't have any graphics on the page, whats going on?
<fruktkake> How do I make Ubuntu not run fans while in sleep mode?
<TallyWaxxor> wols_: i have not seen any movie clip in this format, ever :)
<TallyWaxxor> [Scooter]: Its just a file. With a file you can do anything.
<Lordlarm> how can I change a file in kboot with only read-only filesystem?
<Lordlarm> anyone?
<[Scooter]> TallyWaxxor: *sigh* one sec, i'll get you a pastebin
<Flare183> !repeat | Loradlarm
<ubotu> Loradlarm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols_> TallyWaxxor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QCIF
<adelie> hmm.... to make an account passwordless you use `passwd USER -d', correct?
<KI4IKL|School> This morning, I loaded some files onto my mp3 player and unplugged it, then plugged it back in. It showed the files weren't there, just the old files where ther. I plugged it up on anothe rmachine, and the files showed up...why didn't they show up on the machine I loaded them onto the mp3 player with?
<wols_> TallyWaxxor: and if you ever used streaming video, you probably have
<sionide21> LordLarm: you cannot edit files in a readonly file system. you have to remount it read/write. To do this use the command 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<Lordlarm> sionide21: PM
<Smegzor> hmm..  I just read that I can use a kill command to stop nautilus.  If I do that, how do I restart my desktop?
<oliver_g2> hi
<Flare183> nevermind
<Avt> need to clone your efforts scooter loll
<Avt> :P
<oliver_g2> my Gutsy system (with compiz enabled) switches to the next desktop if I use mouse wheel on desktop...
<askand> Restricted manager tells me my atidriver is activated but not in use..how do I fix that?
<oliver_g2> a) is that the default behavior? b) how to disable that :-)
<P235> [Scooter], thanks for the suggestions.  With this laptop the desktop effects work well enough, but it just slows down a little when you scroll up or down windows.  I'll do without, but it's a good tech preview as the feature claims.
<Flare183> oliver_g2:> it's supposed to if that setting is enabled
<TallyWaxxor> wols_: [scoop].. wols<- yes i have and no i havnt [scoop]: im looking
<samuel-away> sup all
<Avt> hi samuel-away
<oliver_g2> Flare183: I was just wondering if maybe I broke something :-)
<wols_> TallyWaxxor: you are mistaken. didn't have to be named qcif
<Flare183> oliver_g2:> no you didn't
<Flare183> oliver_g2:> you can disable the setting
<phyz> oliver3, you can change it in system -> prefs -> adv desktop settings, one of the cube ones
<judgement07> help w/deleting partition on a firewire drive
<TallyWaxxor> wols_: im reading it now so im thinking its also in h264
<sainzeo> hey everyone, is it possible to force an older version of a package through the terminal instead of through the Synaptic GUI?
<Avt> weres scooter?
<Flare183> sainzeo:> using dpkg or apt you can
<wols_> TallyWaxxor: qcif is basically used as a way to dscribe resolution, that's all
<judgement07> help w/deleting partition/reformating the whole external harddrive
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to use my webcam but I don't have /dev/video0. Do I need to install extra software?
<sainzeo> Flare183: what would the command be using apt?
<sionide21> lordlam: are you receiving my /msg?
<Flare183> DigitalNiinja:> yes
<[Scooter]> P235: :)
<[Scooter]> TallyWaxxor: http://pastebin.ca/813891
<TallyWaxxor> wols_: Its just a definition of a codec pair, make a new one ;) CIF was designed to be easy to convert to PAL or NTSC standards. CIF defines a video sequence with a resolution of 352×288, a framerate of 30000/1001 (roughly 29.97) fps, with colour encoded using YCbCr 4:2:0.
<oliver_g2> phyz: I have no adv desktop settings
<DigitalNinja> Flare183: What would that be?
<sainzeo> Flare183: i know how to install/remove programs using it, but how do you force a previous version to install with the command line?
<Flare183> sainzeo:> see the man page for it
<oliver_g2> phyz: I suppose it needs ccsm to be installed...
<Flare183> sainzeo:> man apt-get
<samuel-away> im trying to get fetchmail to deliver locally to my mailbox... whats a good smtp server to use?
<phyz> oliver_g2, yeah...
<sainzeo> Flare183: k thinks
<Avt> im going to install gutsy but scooter said I need to setup grub to load the safe mode because I have radeon saphire x800 gto but how do I do this using this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<oliver_g2> phyz: I'd like to get around that (the system has to be nice and clean and lean, as xmas present :)
<wols_> TallyWaxxor: that quote doesn't mean a codec... so no it' snot a codec pair
<[Scooter]> samuel-away: exim4
<Flare183> !webcam | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<oliver_g2> Flare183: is there a way to disable this "manually"?
<samuel-away> [Scooter]: thanks
<askand> Restricted manager tells me my atidriver is activated but not in use..how do I fix that?
<Avt> scooter that page I cant find it talking about safe mode
<chilli_> hello
<Flare183> oliver_g2:> yes, umm do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<TallyWaxxor> wols_: As well is not not a decoder ;)
<TallyWaxxor> snot not
<chilli_> does any one here knwo how to inable effects
<phyz> oliver_g2, hmm. maybe grep some configs ;)
<oliver_g2> Flare183: no I don't
<oliver_g2> phyz: yes will do that :-)
<[Scooter]> Avt: you're not supposed to find it - you're supposed to find the one that discusses where the config file is out and editting it.
<chilli_> does any one here know to inable desktop effects
<Flare183> then goto the terminal and type in sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kritzstapf> can i use thinkfinger to unlock my gnome-keyring so i dont need to type in my password anymore? (gdm login and sudo etc. already works with fingerprints)
<[Scooter]> chilli_: #ubuntu-effects
<Avt> scooter o
<Flare183> kritizstapt:>it's possible but don't know how
<chilli_> i have the things
<[Scooter]> Avt: er, at, not out
<Avt> scooter were is it
<[Scooter]> Avt: usually in /boot/grub/
<kritzstapf> Flare183: dont you have nickcompleting? :P thanks anyway
<Flare183> kritizstapt:>what?
<Flare183> oh yeah no i don't
<Avt> dcooter I havnt installed it yet tho
<Flare183> i'm using Konversation
<Avt> scooter ^
<[Scooter]> Avt: then don't ask. :)(
<Ax-Ax> is there any good program to find shared printers? (lexmark printer on a windows comp)
<kritzstapf> Flannel: when you type "kri" and press tab nothing happens?
<ompaul> !samba | Ax-Ax
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: foomatic-gui
<Flare183> Ax-Ax:> yeah smb4k for kde that is
<Avt> scooter well if I install it and I can never see the screen what good is it lol
<Iggz> Hopefully someone can help - but just "downgraded" to 7.4 due tio problems with 7.10 on my rig. Anyway, I would really like pidgin on this verson put it is not to found under add/remove. Fisiting Pidigins  site it is unclear which version that i need. Anyone help?
<Flare183> iggz:> it's gain on that version
<Flare183> iggz:> it's gaim on that version
<Avt> scooter so install it then boot the live cd in safe mode?
<Flare183> sorry
<Lordlarm> anyone knows of a good ubuntu ps3 support channel?
<[Scooter]> Avt: yeah - the config file is always in /boot/grub/
<Lordlarm> IRC...
<[Scooter]> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Scooter]> Lordlarm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Avt> scooter so install it then boot live cd in safe mode then boot/grub/ and add safemode?
<TallyWaxxor> Ax-Ax: Lexmark is ok and use/d to work out of the box. Canon is garbage. HP and Gestetner rocks.
<Avt> scooter just change order so safe start first
<Iggz> flare183. Sorry flare real linux noob - gaim?
<Flare183> !gaim | lggz
<ubotu> lggz: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<[Scooter]> Avt: what system are you installing it on?
<botoxx> Did someone play Guild Wars here with wine ?
<neko_> hi
<[Scooter]> TallyWaxxor: did that log make any sense?
<Iggz> Flare183. LOL ok, thank you :-)
<neko_> rapid stupid question . i know how to get an ip adresse from a domain name
<Avt> scooter abit gd8 mobo radeon sapgire x800 gto vid card cheap memory P4 prescott cpu
<Flare183> no problem
<neko_> but how to do the inverse ?
<Avt> saphire**
<botoxx> Did someone play Guild Wars here with wine ?
<Flare183> !repeat | botoxx
<ubotu> botoxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ryot> Heya heya.
<[Scooter]> Avt: something's probably not good with your bios setup for the video - does it do write-combining?
<TallyWaxxor> [Scooter]: No... with the brief look i glanced at it i couldnt see any dimensions...
<Poundo>  I found this help site http://www.irchat.tv/nickserv.htm entered /msg  NickServ register [password] [email]  and nothing happened what am I doing wrong or where should I be doing this
<LjL> neko_: « host <ip-address> »
<Avt> scooter I dunno
<[Scooter]> TallyWaxxor: here it is again.... http://pastebin.ca/813891  please, take a closer look..
<botoxx> i must repeat but T1m0thy joint the channel
<LjL> !register > Poundo    (Poundo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<[Scooter]> Avt: well why don't you look at it and see? :)
<TallyWaxxor> [Scooter]: To be honst everything is just a string in the beginning. You can alter the strings to make your dream a reality.
<fialar> anyone know which package has /lib/security/pam_console.so in it? I can't seem to find one on packages.ubuntu.com.
<TallyWaxxor> bbiaw
<[Scooter]>  /ignore TallyWaxxor all
<TallyWaxxor> ?
<Avt> scooter im going to just install I got this far
<botoxx> Flare please 1. think then write
<[Scooter]> Avt: ok
<Avt> scooter I have an image backup of my dualboot dapper and xp loll
<botoxx> Did someone play Guild Wars here with wine ? i have more questions
<Ax-Ax> [Scooter]: axel@hollywood:~$ foomatic-gui           Unable to read printer database.
<Flare183> I play it
<T1m0thy> <botoxx> i must repeat but T1m0thy joint the channel <--- What?
<Avt> scooter ty :D
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: yeah, kinda hard to read something that doeesn't exist yet;)
<flush> yo anyone here familiar with zippo lighters
<Manad> hi
<Ax-Ax> [Scooter], how do I do to make one then?
<botoxx> noo T1m0thy i didnt talk with you
<sainzeo> is it possible to turn on Remote Desktop using the command line?
<Myrtti> flush: a bit wrong channel
<Manad> is there a ubuntu equivalent of windows' system restore? If I do an install, and am happy with everything, and wanted to capture a snapshot of the system configuration that I can revert back to, how would I do that?
<flush> Myrtti like i know
<wols_> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<botoxx> Flare ??? aquestion please OO
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: get a printer to work.
<Poundo> LjL: thanks I think.. whats !register > mean?
<Manad> thank you
<T1m0thy> <botoxx> noo T1m0thy i didnt talk with you <--- Okay????
<Kuropon> how does one back out of search cmd 'ctrl+r'
<LjL> Poundo: err, have you checked your private messages as instructed? it's a command to the Ubotu bot.
<Kuropon> without entering the cmd you were looking for
<LjL> !register | Poundo
<ubotu> Poundo: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<adelie> sainzeo: Remote desktop is a service, so likely there is a /etc/init.d script that can be run once the config file says 'enable me'
<[Scooter]> Kuropon: enter
<Ax-Ax> [Scooter], but I wanted a program that makes my printer work :(
<adelie> anyone great with cron jobs?
<botoxx> Did someone play Guild Wars here with wine ? i have more questions
<Kuropon> [Scooter], that wont enter the cmd?
<[Scooter]> Krumar: oh, ctrl-u
<ryot> Im sure you guys get 100s of these moronic questions from people with little to know linux experince, such as my self. But vista doesnt look to promising and digital rights managment is enough ot make me piss my self while crying over a copy of 1984. But, is it possible to acess files on your linux partion from Vista?
<Flare183> botoxx:> sorry what?
<[Scooter]> Kuropon: ctrl-u
<sainzeo> adelie: thanks, i'll check it out
<botoxx> Flare New player join so i must repeat the question
<Manad> wols: that only covers personal file backup. I don't want to backup my personal files, I want to back up the OS files.
<Kuropon> [Scooter],  there you go =D ty
<[Scooter]> lol
<adelie> ryot: yes
<wols_> Nilbus: so?
<Flare183> botoxx:> Oh yeah i have played it but not in a while try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Manad> so that if I mess up one day and X doesn't boot anymore, I can return to it from the rescue console
<botoxx> Flare: its possible that the know the answer
<flipmode> how do i install mp3 support in amarok?
<wols_> Manad: so? what's special about those files?
<Kuropon> [Scooter], learning the ins and outs of terminal >>
<Kuropon> [Scooter],  /facepalms
<LjL> !mpe > flipmode    (flipmode, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Flare183> !mp3 | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Manad> wols: the configuration. The other day I had to format and reinstall Ubuntu because of a driver issue. I don't want to have to format ever again.
<[Scooter]> Kuropon: i did away with that long ago and discovered *headdesk* ;)
<wols_> Manad: a config file is a file too
<Flare183> Manad:> tell me about it not that before
<Flare183> Manad:> tell me about it done that before
<adelie> ryot: search google for "windows ext2". it should bring up a "FUSE for windows" driver that lets to assign drive letters to ext2 and ext3 partitions / FS
<Manad> flare: did your X server stop booting too?
<wols_> ryot: fs-driver.org
<wols_> adelie: there is no FUSE on windows
<ryot> Ahh thanks alot. Sorry to bother.
<Nilbus> wols_, you typed wrong. :P
<Ax-Ax> How can I make my printer, thats on a windows computer, work?
<Flare183> Manad:> yeah permanently until i formated it
<Poundo> LjL: yes I did i just didn't want to miss something else with the ! thing. Thanks again!
<Kuropon> [Scooter], lmao.. ya but it's a lil worse when someone is trying to help you and gets aggrevated when you respond with /huh?
<DigitalNinja> I installed camorama and it says it can't connect to /dev/video0
<Flare183> !samba | Ax-Ax
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Manad> flare: so do you have a way to back up the system?
<DigitalNinja> I had this camera working in Fisty
<[Scooter]> Kuropon: yeah - or "hi, the answer you seek is at the end of the rainbow..."
<wols_> Nilbus: I often do
<Kuropon> [Scooter], =D
<Flare183> beats me
<Manad> ok
<Nilbus> wols_, :)
<xxx_> pngwn wtf why u call me an assbag?
<[Scooter]> Kuropon: kinda makes for an interesting filter
<Flare183> Manad:> i didn't back up nothing
<Flare183> !language | xxx_
<ubotu> xxx_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xxx_> sorry guys
<BlueToothz> how to get logitech quickcam pro 5000, running ubuntu 7.10 working.. i've got nautilus already if this helps
<adelie> wols_ uhh... I use it. Maybe it isn't called FUSE, but there is a FUSE for windows with limited support. It installs as a new device driver.
<ryot> Im acctaully intrested in learning a new OS, so yay.
<adelie> the hard drives come up in a new tab in device manager
<wirechief_> kano so what driver does it now use ? a iwifi ?
<wols_> adelie: link? name?
<xxx_> but pngwn called me and a**bag for no reason ?
<wols_> adelie: there is a fs-driver.org and there is explore2fs. those are it
<Manad> xxx_: well, aren't you?
<Manad> kidding
<DigitalNinja> BlueToothz: I have a lotitech camera but it's not working
<kazol_> I cannot run "gksudo gedit config"-it appears for a split second, then disappears. "gedit config" works.
<ompaul> xxx_ not in the channel as far as I can see - so it has nothing to do with the channel - you can use /ignore
<DigitalNinja> BlueToothz: I had it working in Fisty but no luck yet with Gutsy
<adelie> wols_ hmm... let me check. I got rid of it because the idea of windows being able to access my linux partitions terrifies me
<adelie> one sec
<timewriter> thats scary indeed
<Ax-Ax> Flare183, where exactly, on that page, can I find out how I make my printer work? :S
<timewriter> :))
<Flare183> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dajhorn> How can I mirror archive.ubuntu.com with rsync without downloading the hardy pool?
<pwl> modprobe snd-sb16 (without error) but sound nowhere?
<ompaul> dajhorn, there is a good page on wiki.ubuntu.com on how to set up a deb mirror
<timewriter> should i go for onboard raid ?
<adelie> yeah, fs-driver looks like it. Not vista compatible?
<JDogHerman> hello everyone
<timewriter> i cant afford a real raid card
<wols_> adelie: maybe but likely not with the new driver model
<timewriter> its my payment for 3 months
<adelie> is there a way to setup a single cron job such that it runs at, say, 9:30, then at 10:15?
<Flare183> one sec
<JDogHerman> Is this the place I can ask for help with installing ubuntu?
<timewriter> yes JDogHerman
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: which flavor of ubuntu did you install? just the regular ubuntu 7.10?
<wols_> timewriter: it's rarely necessary to have one
<Smegzor> I'm getting this error (error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Smegzor> ) while trying to install a program from the console.  Any suggestions?
<askand> The restricted drivers manager tells me my atidriver is activated but not in use...why? :(
<timewriter> what you mean wols_  ?
<timewriter> a raid card ?
<wols_> askand: dpkg-reconfogire xserver-xorg
<Kuropon> how do you tab you terminal windows?
<wols_> timewriter: yes
<askand> wols_:  done that
<Flare183> askand:> tells me the same thing doesn't seem to hurt anything
<timewriter> so you would go for onboard raid ?
<wols_> askand: and what driver did you choose?
<askand> wols_:  ati
<adelie> wols_ personally, my recommendation is to keep windows away from linux, just use linux to move files to windows as necessary. just safer. How stupid are you going to look when a windows virus kills linux because it was accessable.
<timewriter> Smegzor it deppends on your hardware
<Ax-Ax> [Scooter], First I installed with GNOME, but i have KDE, XFCE and Flux to
<wols_> adelie: which is the wrong one. it's fdlrx
<askand> Flare183: I can barely type in my machine after this..
<wols_> askand: fglrx
<askand> wols_: ok I try again
<Smegzor> ubuntu 64, dual core with 4 gigs
<Flare183> askand:> I use the ati driver
<goodhabit> Hello. Someone buyed something on shop.canonical.com?
<timewriter> well , you might want the 32bit version
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: ok, well you should be able to add it simply by clicking on system->administration->printers
<timewriter> but do as you like
<Smegzor> I wondered about that.  the software (its a time tracker) doesn't talk about 32 bit anywhere.
<Ax-Ax> goodhabit, I thought about it, but the shipping costed 7 times the product ;D
<Kuropon> [Scooter], how do you tab your terminal windows together =p just read it in a guide but doesn't tell you how ^^
<timewriter> but the libs are
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: just follow the directions when it asks if u want to scan the network for a printer
<wols_> Kuropon: use a xterm app with tabs
<anas> plz help .. i have to use a program that it's avalible for windows and macosx .. could somebody tell me what to do ?
<[Scooter]> Kuropon: click on session->new shell
<goodhabit> Ax-Ax, how to know, how much will take shipping?
<Smegzor> Is there a good linux time tracker in the repos?  I use a commercial one to track my time working for various clients.
<wols_> anas: maybe you can use WINE
<[Scooter]> !wine | anas
<Flare183> !wine | anas
<ubotu> anas: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Ax-Ax> [Scooter],  can I start that with cli? Im in flux now :(
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: nah, switch back to gnome
<Ax-Ax> [Scooter], Or i just start a GNOME panel inside flux :)
<robdeman> hey all.. how do I manually spacify the nameserver(s) form my Ubuntu machine? all host name resolving now fails...
<Kuropon> [Scooter], ahh I see it. meh having seperate windows seems mroe useful @@
<Mark761966> 90% CPU use =-O
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: or that :)
<anas> i have triad it but it's not working
<white_eagle> why is KDE so preoccupied with the letter "K"?
<[Scooter]> Kuropon: yeah
<timewriter> anas there are many programs available for windows and mac os , but this is ubuntu official channel
<dajhorn> robdeman: You must put the nameserver information back into the /etc/resolv.conf file.
<[Scooter]> white_eagle: cuz it Kicks
<Flare183> anas:> can't run mac apps on linux unless you want to use a virtual machine
<white_eagle> lol
<[Scooter]> :)
<dajhorn> robdeman: For temporary lookup, you can do something like $ nslookup MyHost MyWorkingDNS
<Ax-Ax> white_eagle, I think it was "Kool" from the begining
<anas> flare183: is there another way ??
<TallyWaxxor> white_eagle: Yeah, i think they should leave the K as in kernel processes alone
<robdeman> dajhorn: but /etc/resolv.conf  says: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Flare183> anas:> nope
<Mark761966> I really want to use Gnash
<white_eagle> kool
<dajhorn> robdeman: It is still safe to change the /etc/resolv.conf file.
<white_eagle> roflmao, so dum
<Mark761966> Sadly it's seriously buggered
<TallyWaxxor> white_eagle: Maybe G_QT_dome or something :=)
<rmaj> Mark761966: gnash doesnt work too much nw
<rmaj> now
<Mark761966> I know
<white_eagle> gnome is so much better for me
<Mark761966> But, it's the proncipal
<timewriter> gnome ownz
<Mark761966> Bugger
<dajhorn> robdeman: If dhcp is giving you bogus DNS information, then you must use a prepend line in the dhclient configuration.
<Flare183> kde rocks
<Mark761966> principal
<white_eagle> no, "KDE roks!!!"
<TallyWaxxor> kde is behind alot on all fronts. doenst mean its very bad though but lately they have had alot of exploits
<white_eagle> lol
<Flare183> white_eagle:> yeah!!
<timewriter> :)
<TallyWaxxor> K3B is good though
 * jeffMASTERflex says kde is the best. 
<timewriter> kde reminds me of windows
<timewriter> gnome is more powerful
<white_eagle> i don't want to be reminded to windows
<white_eagle> lol
<timewriter> :)
<FluxD> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flare183> blah...
 * Lyricson (\__/)
 * Lyricson (o' 'o)
 * Lyricson (")_(") Pikaaaa Pika Pika chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Flare183> sorry
 * [Scooter] prefers E17
<Mark761966> The major problem with Gnash is that once you've installed it Flash will never work again
<TallyWaxxor> kde is shit from the getgo. Its a devel thing but K3B is good as i said
<Flare183> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> !language
<[Scooter]> !spam
<timewriter> i use nerolinux
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<timewriter> i like it
<white_eagle> K3B is good
 * Lyricson (\__/)
 * Lyricson (o' 'o)
 * Lyricson (")_(") Pikaaaa Pika Pika chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<white_eagle> but i guess it's name should be C3B or something like that
<stdin> !ops | Lyricson spam
<ubotu> Lyricson spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<FluxD> !spam | Lyricson
<ubotu> Lyricson: please see above
<white_eagle> i preffer gnome really
<Mark761966> Hey, what happened to realplayer support in Ubuntu?
<TallyWaxxor> white_eagle: yeah its nice
<TallyWaxxor> pikachu,stfu ?
<white_eagle> it doesn't work now?
<Mark761966> XFCE for the win :p
 * Flare183 says Ok you can quit with the gnome vs. kde stuff now
<crush_groove> any1 here use fluxbox?
<Ax-Ax> Flux
<Ax-Ax> !
<Tyczek> hi... is there "how to" install atheros 5007 EG patch with latest madwifi?
<Mark761966> I have Fluxbuntu on a partition
<TallyWaxxor> crazy dalnet spam ops :=)
<crush_groove> waddya think about that dt?
<Ax-Ax> crush_groove, Flux rocks :)
<timewriter> anyone knows if a harddrive gets damaged after being exposed to lets say 50 C ?
<crush_groove> Ax-Ax,  why ?>
<timewriter> mine are making a weird noise
<crush_groove>  Ax-Ax  is it just the configureablity of it?
<nico666> look this video wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LoUogk1lRhI
<Mark761966> Should I install libflash-mozplugin?
<bobgill> How can I burn files larger than 4gb to DVD disc? K3b keeps telling me I can't add a video file because it's larger than 4gb (it's 4.4gb)
<FluxD> Mark761966: I use flash non free
<TallyWaxxor> Mark761966: no, not if you want a secure computer
<dajhorn> Mark761966: The w32codecs package should have the Real Media codecs.
<Ax-Ax> crush_groove, its light, fast, nice and so on
<Mark761966> Okay
<mindy> Can someone help me get the NVIDIA driver's installed on my Gutsy? I have to use the 2.6.17 kernel image.
<crush_groove> ty Ax-Ax
<Flare183> bobgill:> use overburn
<Ax-Ax> ok
<TallyWaxxor> Mark761966: Bottom line is this -> what can be compiled can be secured
<bobgill> Flare183: But it won't let me add the file to the project
<TallyWaxxor> Mark761966: Things that cannot be compiled by anyone is not secure by definition
<Guest09276> gparted will let me make a 'windows' partition?
<adelie> is there a way to lock a screen via ssh?
<Mark761966> Is there a way to make Epiphany open links in a new tab rather than a new window?
<Flare183> bobgill:> on the settings for k3b goto advanced and check off force unsafe operation
<Guest09276> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<white_eagle> does anyone know another good app. for burning besides k3b, not that i don't like it, just asking
<white_eagle> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: lock ?
<TallyWaxxor> how..
<white_eagle> GNOME roks
<white_eagle> ow
<white_eagle> :D
<p512o> !bluez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<p512o> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<TallyWaxxor> white_eagle: yeah, we know already :=)
<oliver_g2> adelie: do you want to lock the graphical screen (X11) or the ssh console?
<adelie> TallyWaxxor: You know when you go to System -> Quit, there is an option to 'Lock Screen'
<bobgill> Flare183: same error :(
<Smegzor> I like KDE, except I spend all day in Gnome and can never find things in KDE that are just there in Gnome :(
<Kuropon> reading cmd lines for terminal and they refer to Synaptic a lot. what is it?
<LiMaO> white_eagle: try gnomebaker
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> !gnomebaker
<adelie> oliver_g2: X11 Graphical
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> bobgill:> can't help you try to split it up some how but other than that I can't help you
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: aha, thats not ssh
<white_eagle> is it in the repos?
<bobgill> Flare183: np, thanks anyhow :)
<Smegzor> I'm still hunting for a nice replacement to my commercial time tracker if anyone knows of one?
<Flare183> welcome
<LiMaO> white_eagle: yeah
<Sionide21> adelie what about xlock?
<Mark761966> I can't believe Firefox was using over 50% of my CPU resources =-O
<oliver_g2> adelie: do you have executed "xhost +" on the machine (locally)?
<white_eagle> once, firefox used 1 GB
<Flare183> Mark:> too many tabs or flash or something like that could be the problem
<adelie> don't know, let me see
<white_eagle> lol
<white_eagle> maybe just a glitch
<FluxD> Mark761966: try swiftfox
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: What do you get if you make a fullscreen window without any control buttons or frames ?
<Mark761966> Yeah, it was Flash
<Kuropon> [Scooter], reading cmd lines for terminal and they refer to Synaptic a lot. what is it?
<Flare183> tallywaxxor:> F11\
<Flare183> tallywaxxor:> F11
<Mark761966> I'm using Epiphany now, but I can't get Flash to work
<Avt> im in the grub folder of my newly installed gutsy and I need to make safe mode first boot because I have radeon saphire x800 gto video card but how I do this please?
<Avt> now im in the live cd
<TallyWaxxor> Flare183: Have you a severe deficiency ? :)
<Avt> be =abck
<timewriter> Avt , X800GTO should work fine
<white_eagle> does anyone know a good program for note-taking, with GNOME interface
<user_> hey, anybody had anyluck getting gutsy to usb boot?
<oliver_g2> adelie: because if you have, you should be able to do stuff like "gnome-screensaver-command -l"
<timewriter> at least worked for me on Edgy
<adelie> oliver_g2 not installed, and not installable via apt-get
<Flare183> No
<oliver_g2> adelie: no gnome-screensaver-command ?
<MZM> hi. how to install nonfree flashplayer on 32bit 7.10 in way that it works?
<Flare183> !flash | MZM
<ubotu> MZM: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<user_> i cant get past the sda read/write privileges! sucks
<Avt> timewriter ima reboot and test it out :D
 * Flare183 says I just like to help
<timewriter> ok :)
<TallyWaxxor> Flare183: Then why are you telling a scripter anything regarding "F11" ?
<adelie> ok, I get "** Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed."
<Flare183> F11 fullscreens most windows
<adelie> do I need to do it as the user I want to lock?
<white_eagle> does anyone know a good program for note-taking, with GNOME interface
<TallyWaxxor> Flare183: Not what .. was after
<Flare183> ?
<flipmode> how do i install mp3 support in amarok?
<Flare183> what ever
<adelie> white_eagle: I love mousepad (gnome-like enough) or Abiword
<oliver_g2> adelie: I suppose yes
<user_> yo, how do i run app as another user ?
<lImItaO> hi
<bobgill> !iso
<oliver_g2> adelie: also, you must execute "export DISPLAY=:0.0" before
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<oliver_g2> adelie: so it knows which display you actually want to lock
<TBotNik_u> Is there a sound or video guru on now?
<white_eagle> flipmode: isn't that on by default?
<user_> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<user_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<white_eagle> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<flipmode> white eagle: no
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: Check this badboy -> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gadmin-rsync/screenshots (How do you like them bananas? :)
<white_eagle> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Iggz> can anyone recommend a good news aggregator for linux please?
<chazco> Hi... can anyone tell me how to create a file assosiation (with icon) from a terminal/script?
<mneptok> Iggz: Sage? RSSowl? Liferea?
<acemo> can u flash ur bios from linux?
<adelie> now I get "** Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<adelie> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Kuropon> reading cmd lines for terminal and they refer to Synaptic a lot. what is it?
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: Its competition-less, isnt it;)
<Barry1> hey everyone, good news ubuntu 7.10 installed a treat on my system!
<robdeman> folks: my server cannot resolv any hostname... tried to manually set nameservers, try to use WebMin... nothing works
<Iggz> mneptok. Thanks
<oliver_g2> adelie: then you probably don't have "xhost +" executed on the display
<Barry1> does anyone know if wvdial is installed by default on ubuntu 7.10 server edition?
<Mark761966> What's the diff between j2re and j2sdk?
<oliver_g2> adelie: I've been just testing it here and didn't get it to work as I expected :-/
<Guest09276> barry1 idk about server edition but it came with generic
<oliver_g2> adelie: could you maybe use a VNC session instead of ssh?
<Barry1> mark j2re is the runtime edition, it will only run java programs, j2sdk is the java software development kit it will allow you to compile java programs and over dev tasks like signing jars
<Sionide21> Mark761966: j2sdk comes with a compiler
<Barry1> guest09276: how'd I know if it was there?  locate wvdial.conf after updatedb returned nothing
<astutillo> lost?
<Mark761966> Ah right
<white_eagle> will xubuntu work on pentium II?
<adelie> ok, the export thing worked. I forgot I was connecting to a machine with xfce, not gnome
<adelie> :)
<oliver_g2> adele: then with xfce maybe you're in luck :-)
<Mark761966> What's the best way to get Flash working again if Gnash has buggered it up?
<Lordlarm> Sionide21: PM
<TallyWaxxor> adelie> In ubuntu, if you get passed that you may also need to set: export DISPLAY=0.0 ; export XAUTHORITY=/UserNameRunningX/.xauthRecentAuth
<LjL> Mark761966: waiting, since as the topic says, flash seems to be currently broken...
<oliver_g2> adelie: maybe try "xscreensaver-command -lock"
<silent_> hey, how do I permanently get rid of the pcspkr module? I'm tired of hearing beeps for stuff.
<Malk0lm> question about how to ensure that a laptop will restore properly from a lock screen im using Gibbon and xserver-xgl
<LjL> !blacklist > silent_    (silent_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<oliver_g2> adelie: the DBUS stuff in gnome seems to have screwed up the remote-abilities :-/
<TallyWaxxor> adelie> IE: completely useless restriction that only admins will face
<silent_> LjL, thanks
<dajhorn> Barry1: Why not test for the program itself instead of its configuration file?  /usr/bin/wvdial
<TallyWaxxor> Also, root isnt part of the root group so that has be changed first
<TallyWaxxor> All in all just done by someone who thought itd be fun i guess ? :(
<anas> i have download a program *.vi .. anyone tell me plz what is it ??
<Barry1> lol
<Barry1> anas good name
<TallyWaxxor> HallaBallena!
<white_eagle> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<silent_> LjL, does this require a restart to take effect?
<anas>  i downloaded program *.vi .. anyone tell me plz what is it ??
<Barry1> !network
<oxeimon> does anyone know how to fix the video playback tearing in gutsy w/ an ati radeon card running fglrx?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> silent_: yes
<TallyWaxxor> Yay and silent Bob are making the neatest movies envarwebz
<JensenDied> anyone here that has exp creating a tailored livecd/installer?
<TallyWaxxor> yes
<Guest09276> i can use gparted to make a fat32 partition that xp will recognize?
<TallyWaxxor> also from usb with LFS
<lovedeatm> <----noob. Can one computer assume the ip address of another. If not why and if so how?
<Guest09276> or shoud I find a ntfs plug for gparted?
<JensenDied> TallyWaxxor: any good references? the ones ive located seem to be incomplete
<TallyWaxxor> lovedeatm: yes
<migm> Wheres the best place to go to get help installing drivers for an old radeon card?
<migm> i've worked on this for hours and can't get it going
<ArabEyes> anas ibn malek, i think it is a video extension , but not sure
<oxeimon> does anyone know how to fix the video playback tearing on gutsy running an ati radeon x1950 card w/ fglrx?
<white_eagle> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArabEyes> Guest09276   yes u can
<Mark761966> Okay, is there a command that installs flash and every possible dependency?
<silent_> LjL, the beeps are gone, many thanks
<white_eagle> ppl still use xp?
<PriceChild> Mark761966, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Mark761966> Even the ones that aren't mentioned when you install through synaptic
<white_eagle> oh my gosh!!1
<Barry1> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Tyczek> Did anyone try this ? http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679
<wasabi_> clear
<Mark761966> I have flashplugin-nonfree and it's not working
<adelie> ok, that export DISPLAY worked great! now, is there a way to logout a user?
<jeffMASTERflex> I can give you the terminal commands to install the newest flash
<hrv> freenet
<jeffMASTERflex> Mark761966:  the ones in the repo is 9.0.48, the newest one is 9.0.115
<Mark761966> Gnash does something that makes reinstalling Flash very VERY difficult
<Mark761966> Ah, a new version
<Mark761966> Ta
<bruenig> hmmm
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: they all are, the important thing to know is this: You need you make a kernel and an init image (in either .tar.gz(i use this) or cpio) then pass this image as initrd=/boot/image to the grun or lilo command line. on the kernel line above there should be a path to the init script contained in the image->   init=/mybootscript.sh ... this script then tries to locate the dist by going thru all disks and their partitions, mou
<TallyWaxxor> nting them, chrooting to them and running a new init (init.new) <- when using the regualr "init"-program
 * bruenig is confused as to what dastardly evilness gnash does
<oxeimon> does anyone know how to fix the video playback tearing on gutsy running an ati radeon x1950 card w/ fglrx?
<robdeman> folks: any idea why hostname resolves fail? Im accessing my remote server throug SSH.. network connection seems fine. Just tested 'wget' downloading from a IP address: works fine.
<TallyWaxxor> bruenig: same as flash or sliverlight<- ms idiots
<jeffMASTERflex> Mark761966: make sure you have completely uninstalled gnash and Flash.
 * bruenig is not yet unconfused
<TallyWaxxor> Good
<anas> arabeyes : are you from the project of arabeyes ??
<sea2> Does anyone here know anything about Sauerbraten? I'm having problems with it.
<flipmode> how do i install visualizations in amarok?
<ArabEyes> anas , i would like to be one of them :)
<timewriter> the game ?
<Mark761966> I got this md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Mark761966> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<TallyWaxxor> bruenig: now ?
<sea2> Yeah, the game.
<timewriter> get it from www.getdeb.net
<jeffMASTERflex> Mark761966:  let me know if you are ready. it's only 6 steps total
<JensenDied> TallyWaxxor: thanks, that should keep me busy for a bit again =D
<bruenig> well as clear as the "Good" was, I have not yet been unconfused
<sea2> I have it. It's not working properly though.
<anas> arabeyes: could u speech arabic ?
<Mark761966> What's only 6 steps Jaeff?
<Mark761966> jeff
<sea2> The timing is messed up. When I play, everything is five to ten seconds behind.
<bruenig> Mark761966, it is in the topic, it is broken, get the tarball from adobe and do it yourself
<ompaul> !sa | anas
<ubotu> anas: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<ArabEyes> anas , yes but not in this  channel
<timewriter> worked for me
<timewriter> no problems
<sea2> I get accused of cheating for respawning too early.
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: Its a pain to do this right. I can help you another day but youre free to ask away some more
<timewriter> on feisty
<Mark761966> I hate tarballs
<sea2> I'm on gusty.
<jeffMASTERflex> Mark761966:  start with this command "wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<BlkGhost> Any other Network Analysis software beside Etherape and Wireshark thats good ?? Something that will report bottle necks ?
<BB88> Hello there. Where can I get ubuntu themes?
<timewriter> sorry
 * bruenig contemplates writing a script that downloads the deb and then modifies it, and puts it back together so there is no more md5 mismatch
<jeffMASTERflex> Mark761966:  i'm walking you through it man
<Ax-Ax> [Scooter], You can start gnome-cups-manager from cli, and get rid of the GNOME junk :)
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: While youre at it, have a look at this badboy program -> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gadmin-rsync/screenshots/
<[Scooter]> Ax-Ax: ah ok
<Mark761966> Okay, downloading
<Ax-Ax> :)
<Mark761966> Can we do this in AIM?
<shep_> hi
<JensenDied> TallyWaxxor: checking, and i know what you mean by a pain, ive got this partially working but im missing somewhere in the middle, it probably is that initscript
<Mark761966> Next part, Jeff
<jeffMASTERflex> what's your sn?
<vexati0n> why is it that like 1/5 times i sign in to Gutsy, my audio is not working?
<Mark761966> mark761966
<spiker611> What would you guys / gals recommend as far as a 22" LCD panel around 250 dollars?
<vexati0n> and like 1/15 or so times, gnome can't load its settings correctly?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | spiker611
<ubotu> spiker611: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: in the end, starting Xorg wo it slacking with the locales is the real pain. I have confidence in you
<mike3> spiker611, Nobody cares loser
<spiker611> oops, wrong channel window, im really sorry
<ArabEyes> spiker611 , a cheap one
<TallyWaxxor> spiker611: We want a 14 inch NEXGEN for 1500 Swedish max. Then I can buy a few ... hundred ... ...
<JensenDied> TallyWaxxor: I'm not especially concerned about the locales since we know who would be using this when its done, but I'll keep that in mind
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: Ah, then its easy, sorta.
<Tyronep> hi my menu bar (where applications, places,and so on are) is only half transparent can anyone help me to fix it?
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: Youll need to not give up, thats it
<Tyronep> ...
<Tyronep> hi my menu bar (where applications, places,and so on are) is only half transparent can anyone help me to fix it?
<mipstien> im needing helping with my xorg.conf file, im having a serious issue with my mouse and can't determine if it may only be a bad mouse hardware? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48007/  i have a logitech g7 and can't seem to get a good configureation in it
<WildnQIk> is there a tcl package for ubuntu
<mipstien> configuration*
<JensenDied> TallyWaxxor: well, I've decided i want to learn how, and thats what im off todo. its my new pet project
<Don64> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Don64> !info tcl
<ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in gutsy
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: You need to really get into it. I hope youre not a soure looser and give up ?
<tifine> how to find which java installation package ubuntu is using ?
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: Do you know some scriptings ?
<Tyronep> hi my menu bar (where applications, places,and so on are) is only half transparent can anyone help me to fix it?
<[Scooter]> !info tclx8.4
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: sed, grep C is good
<ubotu> tclx8.4: Extended Tcl (TclX) - shared library. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.4.0-1 (gutsy), package size 92 kB, installed size 324 kB
<pike_> Tyronep: tap the screen a bit
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: perl can be a pain... just build miniperl (its good enough for a dist)
<JensenDied> TallyWaxxor: yeah I know some scripting, also GAdmin-rsync looks good, better than what that osx timemachine offers also. sed/grep/c i know, perl is enough to hack at an existing script
<Tyronep> pike_, what to you mean with tap?
<pike_> like a rubber mallot
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: Thanks! .. yes then youll be fine given time
<albe> ciao
<poeloq> hey guys
<poeloq> how do I deactivate xgl?
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: I think i might have made the best backup program in this day in age.
<[Scooter]> mipstien: looks like you've got some spare configuration there for your mouse... try commenting out the parts that pertain to the button mapping and see what happens then
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: Its lacking one progress bar and some small things though
<xxnopiratesxx> hi, could someone help me with remastering a live cd? I want to make a new livecd with an updated kernel and edd
<[Scooter]> mipstien: you can also check it by typing: cat /dev/input/mice  and then moving the mouse around - if you see grabled characters on the screen, then it should be working just fine - each button press should give you a different set of 'crap'
<adelie> any chance `adduser' adds users as unprivelaged by default?
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: Code when i get off work at 5 o clock most days. Imagine what i could do if i wasnt working with other stuff :=)
<JensenDied> TallyWaxxor: heh, im only working part time right now, hoping i can get more hours starting next week
<TallyWaxxor> ms would be so removed
<[Scooter]> adelie: yes
<ompaul> !uck | xxnopiratesxx
<ubotu> xxnopiratesxx: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<chronic1> anyone here ever used an ide->usb gadget with ubuntu?
<Tyronep> how can i make myself sure that I don't have the KDE environment installed in my ubuntu
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: i should earn alot of money but make shit a month for what i know. I manage but its really frustrating
<pike_> Tyronep: basically the trick is to remove a common dependancy like a qt lib or something.
<pike_> Tyronep: do you want it installed or are you trying to remove it?
<mipstien> scooter - if i type cat /dev/input/mice then nearly everything works on my mouse except the left click. currently i have a basic 3 button scroll mouse plugged in and it seems to work fine, it is corded
<Tyronep> pike_, i think the kde environment is messing with my menus and themes
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: I dont even have a decent computer to compile on. I have borrowed a laptop from 1999 (dell something) the battery doesnt work and the realtime clock stops sometimes so i have the screw it apart and jumpstart it by shorting a few things :=)
<JensenDied> TallyWaxxor: good to know, but i fear were digressing. I'll check back if i get stuck or find  my breakthrough. also lulz@laptop.
<Tyronep> pike_, the menu was transparent sometime and now it is only half transparen I mean the clock and the menus arenot transparent but the part in the midle is
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: Is there such a thing as a "Bounty" ?
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: indeed, later
<[Scooter]> mipstien: ok, just comment out lines 43-46 and change the protocol to IMPS/2 and see what that does
<mipstien> ok ty ill brb
<pike_> Tyronep: oh. you might ls -a in a terminal and if you see any kde config files rm -fr .kde or whatever  other than that.. youd probably need to dpkg-reconfigure whatever package... id suggest removing the .g* config directories and then logout/in and see if it lets you set it correctly then. bear in mind if you rm those dirs youll lose shortcuts and custom menu stuff
<tifine> any java guy here ?
<tifine> i cannot be able to figure it out where java is installed on my linux machine ?
<TallyWaxxor> JensenDied: ill go skiing then fix up some more eye candy like progress bars etc on that thing. I think it is rather col myself though. Released the remote functions an hour ago
<TallyWaxxor> col/cool
<pike_> tifine: you installed the sun jre but it doesnt seem to be using it?
<mipstien> scooter - my mouse is reacting like the left click is a middle click and hold. if i randomly click with the middle mouse button or right mouse button sometimes it releases it and allows me to use the mouse for a few more clicks. commenting out those lines didn't seem to change anything
<erUSUL> !java | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Avt> gutsy just worked!! :D woot now to setup java and flash
<tifine> pike: i m using it becoz when i give the command java-version i get this message :java version "1.6.0_03"
<tifine> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05) Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<LjL> !themes > BB88    (BB88, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tifine> erUSUL: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05) Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<mipstien> scooter - except that the wheel acts a bit different than i am use to, is there a chance that my hardware is bad?
<BB88> Thank you.
<adelie> where are user permissions stored if I wanted to change them via nano?
<pike_> tifine: update-alternatives all   or java i think
<tieTYT> hello, i'm using grep to search a file for multiple patterns.  If it's found in the file, i'd like to return the name of the file and which (0-n) of the patterns it found in the file
<tieTYT> i haven't figured out how to do the last part in grep, is it possible?
<pike_> tifine: they symlink needs to point to right one
<wday> question -  is there any reason an ubuntu box would be rebooting twice daily?
<Avt> how do I install flash and java in gutsy?
<salvatore_> d
<[Scooter]> mipstien: could be, but i don't know for sure because, well, i'm not there.  as long as you get the garble on the screen everytime you move, press a buttom, scroll the wheel, then it should work just fine and it's just a matter of making sure that the configuration of X is fine
<adelie> tieTYT it just shows the line and the file name, right?
<wday> or well at least once, but the reboot user logs in twice a day
<[Scooter]> mipstien: is that a PS/2 port or USB?
<tifine> pike_: okie but wat update-alternatives all will do
<tifine> ?
<tieTYT> adante: in my case, just the filename
<mipstien> usb
<tieTYT> which is what i want
<[Scooter]> mipstien: try different ports?
<Avt> scooter buddy can you help me? I know its pretty busy now
<tieTYT> but i also want it to display what word it found that matched
<Exodus> Anyone know what's up with the flashplayer-nonfree md5 sum error?
<adelie> tieTYT: one sec...
<[Scooter]> Avt: i'm about to leave
<mipstien> scooter - it is a usb port currently
<tieTYT> cause my regex will be like A|B|C.  If B is in the file, i'd like it to output: file B
<Goosemoose> this look right? d-i preseed/late_command string apt-install ssh
<Avt> scooter ook your a good guy scooter helped me alot earlier
<Exodus> oh, just looked at topic... thx... sorry.
<adelie> for %i in `grep FOO`; do cat FOO | grep -n FOO; done
<adelie> I think that would do it
<adelie> where FOO is your search pattern
<tieTYT> i see, ok thanks
<heartsblood> If I want to download and build packages from source, where should I store the source code based on linux standards?
<rsk> heartsblood: there is no linux standard really
<rsk> heartsblood: just do what's best for you
<adelie> tieTYT if FOO is exceptionally long you can begin with FOO=regex &&, and end with unset $FOO, ad replace FOO in the script with $FOO
<Jack_Sparrow> !source | heartsblood
<dholland> Afternoon all
<gkennyj> Can anyone help with a video resolution problem?
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: for retval in `ls -l /tmp`; do echo $retval; fi     (easier)
<ubotu> heartsblood: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Avt> I can install k3b after the updates?
<heartsblood> Jack_Sparrow, thanks but I'm talking about cvs source not apt source.
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: Oh, dancer doesnt wanna show the dollar signs for some reason
<Avt> Jack!!! :D
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<[Scooter]> mipstien: try this one too: Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<TallyWaxxor> Jack_Sparrow: Eye maytee! :)
<Avt> Jack I broke down got frustrated with dapper and installed gutsy hahaha :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Avt: I cant think of a reason you would not be able to
<[Scooter]> mipstien: dunno how u got the 6 7 value unless it thought there was more buttons lol
<adelie> tieTYT: FOO=regex && for %i in `grep $FOO`; do cat $FOO | grep -n $FOO; done && unset $FOO  ... but if grep returns multiple lines, not sure how the new lines are necessarly handled
<Avt> gutsy is a godsend
<dholland> Before I bust out a long explanation of the problem I'm having... does anyone here have much experience with setting up dual monitors?
<mipstien> scooter - there are 8 buttons
<Avt> why didnt you guys tell me before
<TallyWaxxor> Who broke dancer ircd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview | dholland
<ubotu> dholland: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<[Scooter]> mipstien: not sure... i'd just googleit
<dholland> I'm using xinerama
<[Scooter]> anyway, g2g
<TallyWaxxor> Test \\$
<mipstien> scooter - i have googled and looked on the forums and im just so lost now :\ what about the protocol what did yo usay to change it to?
<dholland> I'll check those forums though to see if they have an answer to my problem before asking in here.
<TallyWaxxor> hmm, its ok
<adelie> TallyWaxxor: hmm... $retval?
<Avt> in dapper I used the optimization files torvis made and did some prelink good to use after updating dapper hahaha and I stil lcouldnt move a window without it stuttereing lolll
<TallyWaxxor> Test one term char: \$
<oxeimon> I've disabled my screensaver, but my monitor still turns off after 10 minutes, even if I'm watching a video
<dholland> Oh and I can't use twinview, its a laptop with an intel card.
<oxeimon> can someone help me
<dholland> oxiemon - power settings
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: yes, maybe its my chat program not showing it ?
<oxeimon> dholland: I've tried that
<TallyWaxxor> lets see: $retvalidate
<oxeimon> I've set it to never, and yet my monitor still turns off after 10 min
<Avt> guys how do I simply install java and flash in gutsy?
<TallyWaxxor> now it shows
<adelie> TallyWaxxor: $retval is clear before and after a ls -l, or am I not following....
<Jack_Sparrow> !java | avt
<ubotu> avt: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<erUSUL> Avt: got to a page that use flash and follow instructions
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: really nasty to show any kinds of scriptings here though :)
<dido^> hi
<adelie> TallyWaxxor: yeah, pastebin is better
<Jack_Sparrow> Avt: the installer has not been updated for the recent flash udate.  You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<dido^> I have a problem about dvd
<pingu> how can you get a task bar along the bottom of the screen
<Avt> Jack thankyou buddy :D , ty erUSUL
<kilrae> if you join #redhat chanserv tells you to install something else because if you're still running redhat you will be mocked
<pingu> kinda like a mac
<kilrae> wrong one
<TallyWaxxor> adelie: Indeed because this ircd swallowed my first $retval or xchat did (not likely)
<pingu> i think...
<TallyWaxxor> on the latter part.
<dido^> can you help me please
<dholland> Ok... well that didn't help.  Here is the problem I'm having:  I my laptop has a max res of 1024x768, my external monitor I want to run at 1280x1024...
<MrSmurfing> Hello... Just got a new router (well, an old cisco 7204) for a new T3 connection. I also got a USB-Serial adapter for my Ubuntu laptop. Anyone know how I can log in? I have the serial cable hooked up - I've only ever done this on windows before
<WildnQIk> why does it when I install the full ubuntu distro, it lets people connect to a certain port but when I install just the standard server version, it doesnt. why?
<pingu> dido: whats wrong with your dvd
<dholland> If I set up both monitors to run at 1024x768 I can get it to work just fine
<adelie> TallyWaxxor: Gotta run, but some other time would love to know what that was
<TallyWaxxor> WildnQIk: dont you just hate QT ?
<dholland> but if I set up the external monitor to work at 1280x1024 the laptop screen stops working
<WildnQIk> QT ?
<TallyWaxxor> bleh
<dido^> ok if I try to read with Totem the system return me an error
<dholland> I can give a more in depth explanation if anyone has the time to help me with it.
<pingu> you prolly need a codecs
<_10nix_> hmm, i have a small problem that ive been having some trouble finding a solution to:   Ubuntu Gutsy amd64 running Compiz-Fusion : When I open up firefox or a terminal, the window bar is off of the top pf the screen of my laptop, any ideas on how to fix it, its more of an annoyance than anything else, but im a little OCD about my laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd | dido^
<dido^> I just have installed all codecs
<ubotu> dido^: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<TallyWaxxor> Yawn
<dido^> but the problem is the Region code
<WildnQIk> TallyWaxxor, what is TQ ?
<zaxius> how do you get your terminal windows to spawn in the same place every time, with the same size
<TallyWaxxor> WildnQIk: some sort of evil QT
<dido^> if i try to open a dvd with kaffeine for example
<pingu> 10nix: you need to look at the forums there are some complications with amd64
<TallyWaxxor> WildnQIk: QT is pure evil you know, dont you ?
<WildnQIk> would it be a blocked port ?
<hdevalence> TallyWaxxor: it's used in the EDK desktop ;P
<TallyWaxxor> sloppytoo ?
<WildnQIk> i dont eeven know what you mean by QT
<hdevalence> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<argetlam_> Can anyone recommend a place to start researching a good phone to use with Ubuntu
<TallyWaxxor> hdevalence: AfterDeathDesktop ?
<dido^> the error is: your DVD is probably crypted. According to your country laws, you can or can't use libdvdcss to be able to read this disc.
<argetlam_> I'm looking to build my own applications for it
<TallyWaxxor> hdevalence: Thats like OMG! i get the maliciously QT!
<dido^> help me please
<LjL> !dvd > dido^    (dido^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<TallyWaxxor> Fuck it and disobey the morons until they learn Dildo :=)
<pingu> follow the link dido
<stdin> !language | TallyWaxxor
<ubotu> TallyWaxxor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language | TallyWaxxor
<TallyWaxxor> stderr, yes babix
<Odd-rationale> dido^: I'm sure glad I don;t live where you do :)
<pingu> thanks stdin
<TallyWaxxor> stderr will try to conform to nothing good
<dholland> No dual monitor ninjas around today eh?
<pingu> !dvd > dido
 * genii screams, jumps in the air and kicks two monitors over
<dholland> I feel like doing something similar.
<TallyWaxxor> From chaos and nessecity the best ideeas are born. Why try to fold the real for something gilted ?
<LjL> !ot | TallyWaxxor
<ubotu> TallyWaxxor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eido> is anyone familiar with filezilla its an ftp client
<rubax> Hiya folks, is there a way you can mask your ip?
<LjL> rubax: on IRC?
<hdevalence> is there a way to get mencoder to run faster?
<TallyWaxxor> ubotu: Then bounti a dollar as a token of gratitude or be disincluded the next release i make.
<rubax> no, I mean on the internet. We are trying to run some security tests for windows 2003 servers
<genii> dholland: I actually have a dual-head adapter but never lug in the second monitor
<genii> lug->plug
<zaxius> tallywaxxor i like your style bud.
<naxa> hi! How can i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10? There IS NO "Upgrade" button in my Update Manager! (why???)
<gkennyj> Is anyone available to help with a video question
<rubax> using ubuntu boxes of course
<dholland> genii: this is on a laptop.  I have the dual monitor bit working in 1024x768 but if I try to increase it, things go haywire.
<orbitize> Hello, I am having some problems with my computer not booting to grub. I need help setting a "bootable flag"
<mirak> hi
<mirak> does anyone knows any vorbis ogg radio car player ?
<genii> orbitize: Are you familiar with using the command line?
<zaxius> aw he left
<orbitize> genii: Not very much, but I can do some basic stuff
<genii> orbitize: Are you using a livecd at the moment on the box you wish to debug?
<orbitize> I have to boot to live cd, and from live cd I can select "boot from first HD" and all is fine. If I try to boot directly, I get a message such as "No bootable partition found" (or something similar)
<ubersoldat__> orbitize: maybe it's a problem with your MBR
<rubax> orbitize: If this helps you can use gparted to put the flag
<eido> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BarryToeman> mirak: did you look here? http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/StaticPlayers#Car_Audio
<BarryToeman> mirak: i don't know how updated the list is
<orbitize> will gparted change/format/remove anything on the partition I set the flag on?
<Odd-rationale> If I have vlc, do i still need the gstreamer codecs bad and ugly to play mp3 and wma?
<slowlight> Hi all, I couldn't find a solarwinds eng toolkit equivalent for linux, please is there someone who can tell me am wrong?
<marek|nano_> LOL.
<genii> chores, AFK
<Kingzar> WOOOOHOOO internet works on ubuntu after 5 days
<orbitize> btw, I don't seem to have gparted (sorry guys, actually running kubuntu....is there an alternative for KDE?)
<mirak> BarryToeman: yes
<ArabEyes> orbitze , i think u just j´have to choose from gparted " make it as bootable "
<naxa> how can i make my eth1's hw address to change automatically before connecting to the network at boot?
<Kingzar> /tell WOHO
<Avt> ok java is setup now I need to download what from adobe for flash?
<orbitize> ArabEyes: is there a KDE alternative for gparted? (I am running Kubuntu)
<Avt> to get the latest update thing
<mirak> BarryToeman: most of them are discountinued, or where anoounced recently like the H&G but can be found nowhere
<rsk> orbitize: you can run gparted in kubuntu
<Flannel> orbitize: qtparted
<ubersoldat__> orbitize: why don't just use fdisk?
<mirak> BarryToeman: including the H&G that is supposed to foundable in France, and I am in Paris
<davf> Can anyone tell me of a good app to rip an ENTIRE dvd in its original form to hd?
<mirak> H&B
<Avt> guys what I download from adobe to install the latest flash?
<ubersoldat__> for such a simple task boot with any live cd and set the bootable flag with fdisk
<Avt> deb
<LjL> Avt, wait please, until the current issue gets fixed. shouldn't take long.
<ArabEyes> orbitize , if u r using live cd , u must have the gparted from application < admin
<Avt> ok sorry
<Flannel> Linux doesn't care about the bootable flag.
<orbitize> ArabEyes: I am not using liveCd now
<Fawkesfyre> i need to install xp on my ubuntu system, xp says it needs a partition on hda to write to, but gparted wond let me martition the extra space
<eido> has anyone ever connected to a snap server from an ubuntu box...I don't think I need samba for it since its runs a linux kernel but i don't see it on my network
<BarryToeman> mirak: i didn't have much luck finding one a few years ago, but now i am without a vehicle.  i guess it hasn't progressed much in the last two years.
<orbitize> and cannot find either gparted or qtparted. Will try to install
<Fawkesfyre> can i change the boot order in bios and trick xp into thinking that hdb is hda?
<Flannel> Fawkesfyre: You don't need to, you can do it in GRUB with "map"
<ubersoldat__> Avt: sudo aptitude search flash
<Avt> k
<Locksm> is it possible to change mount point on 2 partitions while beeing inside ubuntu ?
<eido> !snapserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snapserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eido> !snap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Javid> !bacon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mirak> BarryToeman: well it's for my mother, so I think she could live with mp3 only, and I have the originals for ogg tunes ... unlike mp3 ...
<Flannel> Fawkesfyre: map (hd0) (hd1) [newline] map (hd1) (hd0)
<Fawkesfyre> Flannel:  thanks im looking into that now
<Flannel> Fawkesfyre: and that'll make whatevers on hd1 think its on hd0
<Avt> Jack said download somethin from adobe
<Templar_> hi there - anybody using avant window manager here???
<LjL> ubersoldat__: /topic
<Avt> for the latest version
<Odd-rationale> Templar_: I used it before
<LjL> Avt, the package is "flashplugin-nonfree". it's just currently broken. i strongly suggest you wait for a fix rather than installing stuff from sites
<Avt> ljl ok will do
<ubersoldat__> ljl: uh! ok... sorry
<orbitize> I have installed and am running Qtparted now, how do I set bootable flag on my first partition?
<phibxr> when did flashplugin-nonfree break?
<Odd-rationale> Avt: A good temp fix is to install the hardy package.
<Avt> hardly is name
<LjL> phibxr: not really sure, i heard people talking about that yesterday, and then today it's in the topic.
<phibxr> LjL: ah. that explains why it suddenly was broken when i reinstalled. XD
<Odd-rationale> phibxr: I noticed it about 4 days ago
<Odd-rationale> Avt: Check this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634404
<Avt> I dont see hardy package guys
<Locksm> Question: is it possible to change mount point on 2 partitions while beeing inside ubuntu ?
<mirak> BarryToeman: I found one http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00061312.html
<phibxr> Odd-rationale: ouch. i hope the fix really is on its way then.
<sn> DOES ANY 1 LIKE UBUNTU 7.10
<LjL> !caps > sn    (sn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !ot > sn    (sn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hdevalence> sn: YES
<Odd-rationale> phibxr: Me, too.
<hdevalence> sn: but i use kubuntu
<phibxr> sn: we hate it. that's why we use it.
<Odd-rationale> Why can't they replace it with the hardy package. It works just fine for me, at least.
<markasd> hi i need help with ubuntu
<markasd> do u know how i can find help
<hdevalence> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Odd-rationale> markasd: right here!
<Synx_hm> Anyone running vmware server 2.0?
<cvd> checkinstall?
<markasd> ok i have ubuntu 7.10 installed but the sound sometimes works then other times it doesnt work and its annoying! do u know how to fix it
<BarryToeman> mirak: too expensive for me
<mirak> BarryToeman: you are broke ?
<Odd-rationale> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<markasd> thanks ubotu
<Templar_> Odd-rationale - what did you think of it
<sn> iam using Ubuntu 7.04  cuz it runs fast and plus i can get the 3d desktop workin
<Templar_> Odd-rationale - does it only work with compiz
<chumby> I have 2 screens connected but can only get one working
<kling0n> !xinerama | chumby
<ubotu> chumby: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Locksm> Question: How can i specify a mount point to a partition ?
<kameron> how do you fdisk /mbr from linux? i think there's a grub option but i forget how
<kling0n> Locksm: man fstab
<ferguscan> retention of bash history between logins/shells is disabled in my Ubuntu.  So is retention of vim command/search history across instances.  How can I turn these things on?
<Odd-rationale> Templar_: Yes, you need compiz or beryl
<kling0n> kameron: why not just re-write the grub install ?
<kling0n> kameron: sudo update-grub
<kameron> kling0n, i need to install windows booatlader
<kling0n> from a functioning system
<kling0n> kameron: you could just add the window boot option to your grub setup :)
<Odd-rationale> Templar_: I think it is pretty cool. I just prefer the panels. Old windows user.
<kling0n> windows even
<kameron> im on a live cd and i need to install windows bootloader to a disk
<kling0n> kameron: ok
<kameron> no that's not what im doing
<kling0n> kameron: do you have a backup of the mbr ?
<Templar_> how do i upgrage from fiesty to gusty
<kameron> no
<pingu> im having trouble installing awn
<chumby> ok..will look at that.  I may have a problem with my one screen that is working though - I can vhange the resolution
<kling0n> kameron: can you describe the problem in a bit more detail then? what happens if you try to chainload windows throught grub?
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade | Templar_
<ubotu> Templar_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pingu> i followed some stuff in the forum and inthe sources list it tells me i dont have the authority to save what i put in. what should i do
<Herbo> Every time I'm trying to modify /etc/resolv.conf and restart the network services. It ain't take effect and it kept as it was previously
<kling0n> Herbo: resolv.conf is usually updated from dhcp
<wy> Isn't acoread included in Ubuntu any more?
<Odd-rationale> pingu: Edit the sources.list as root: sudo
<LjL> wy: no... but i think it's possibly in medibuntu
<phibxr> Templar_: i think you could change feisty to gutsy in your sources.list, do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, but i always try to do a clean install when a distro is updated. no matter how good the update manager is i always get the feeling that some unneeded stuff is left behind. ;P
<Templar_> is right is it possible that when i use compiz its causing way more heat in my monitor
<Herbo> kling0n, yeah but I've a static DNS, therefore I've to add it as a nameserver
<LjL> wy: yes, it's there
<wy> LjL: So can I still use it?
<kling0n> Herbo: disable dhcp and define static ips then
<pingu> do you have to type that first or something like the terminal
<Herbo> kling0n, how do i kept it for permanent
<wy> What's medibuntu?
<LjL> wy: yes, if you add medibuntu to your repositories list
<LjL> !medibuntu > wy    (wy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Odd-rationale> pingu: Are you following this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Morbiid> Hello all
<kameron> kling0n, im not trying to chainload through grub. i ghosted a hard drive and i need to install windows bootloader to it. ther'es a grub command for this but i cant remember it.
<Indephysis> My mixer stopped working. How can I start it again?
<pingu> odd-rationale: yes
<Herbo> kling0n, I'm using DHCP though but manual DNS
<kling0n> Herbo: man resolvconf
<Templar_> its def. producing more heat under compiz and my last monitor blew
<jacob_> how do i undo the changes made after ndiswrapper -m?
<Odd-rationale> pingu: are you trying to add the AWN repos?
<pingu> odd-rationale: yes but its a awn curves
<jacob_> the firmware is interfering with my old wireless driver and causing problems in the kernel i believe
<Odd-rationale> pingu: so you already have awn you just want to add curves?
<pingu> odd-rationale: no i dont have either
<Odd-rationale> pingu: Follow the instructions to install AWN first.
<kling0n> kameron: can't help you much there.... if you dont have a backup of the mbr, I don't understand what you want to write.. the command would bd "dd" something
<wy> LjL: Thanks
<kling0n> bd=be
<pingu> odd-rationale: can you give me link and how do i undo what i already did
<Odd-rationale> pingu: Actually, wait
<daurnimator> audio won't work on my comp
<daurnimator> well
<kameron> kling0n, it's like.. "grub install-mbr /dev/hda" or something. installs windows bootloader.
<daurnimator> It says audio device busy/locked when I try to use it
<Odd-rationale> pingu: what step are you on
<Indephysis> Anyone? A means of starting up the audio settings manually, so I can not be all low-volume?
<kling0n> kameron: are you sure? I can't find anything like that in the grub documentations
<Morbiid> Hello, i have updated my nvidia Graphics drivers to the latest version (Hope it worked, first day of ubuntu use) and i can't get the Exra visual effects to work in Gnome, it says they couldn't be enabled. anything i'm doing wrong here?
<Indephysis> Okay, hitting random things and pressing tab in terminal helpeded faster.
<Odd-rationale> pingu: ?
<pingu> odd-rationale: ok this is where im at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019&highlight=awn on the step where you edit the sources.list
<chumby> i have run lspci and returned the info about my two display cards - 00:02.0 and 01:04.0 What does this equal for my BusID in Xorg?
<kling0n> kameron: at least not if you want to write a windows mbr.. .you can write a grub mbr with that command jsut fine though
<pingu> odd-rationale: im already in the sources.list but it wont let me save my editing
<DjViper> pingu: sudo ;)
<kling0n> kameron: there's a discussion here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<Herbo> kling0n, how about using chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Odd-rationale> pingu: what did you tryp to edit your sources.list?
<pingu> djviper: what
<Odd-rationale> *type
<Herbo> kling0n, does it seems to be working ?
<simplechat> pingu, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kling0n> Herbo: might work
<DjViper> pingu: open the file as root
<pingu> odd-rationale: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<pingu> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<pingu> djviper: i already did that
<DjViper> pingu: hm weird
<kameron> kling0n, not what im looking for..
<pingu> djviper: hold i will try again
<Odd-rationale> pingu: did you type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" first?
<kling0n> kameron: well if you want to install  a windows mbr you need a backup of one such
<kling0n> or you could try stripping grub from the disk if that's the problem
<kameron> i think there's a linux command for it?
<Odd-rationale> pingu: in terminal
<kling0n> kameron: but there is no windows boot code included with grub or available from grub-isntall
<ozzloy> i have festival-gaim installed, but ubuntu 7.10 uses pidgin.  how do i get it working?
<Morbiid> Is there anyway i can access my music on a drive that was created under windows under linux?
<kling0n> kameron: you can use the 'dd' command to do direct disk writes but you need a dump of a windows  mbr in order to have something to write
<chumby> After running lspci Does 00:02.0 = BusID ¨PCI:2:0:0¨
<pingu> djviper:oddrationale: wow i feel dumb i didn't open with sudo
<DjViper> pingu: alt+F2: gksudo gedit sources.list
<Herbo> kling0n, it doesn't work
<pingu> :: dumb dumb dumb::
<Herbo> kling0n, mv: cannot move `/etc/resolv.conf.dhclient-new' to `/etc/resolv.conf': Operation not permitted
<Odd-rationale> pingu: :) g2g hope it installs well!
<Herbo> kling0n, searching for another solution rather than using static
<anne_> yay
<anne_> ie just installed ubuntu
<ozzloy> anne_: congrats!
<kling0n> kameron: maybe you are looking for install-mbr ?
<Morbiid> Same aNNE
<JensenDied> hope ie was a typo :p
<pingu> oddrationale: thanks for the help
<kling0n> kameron: that has nothing to do with grub thougb
<anne_> instead of going from vista to XP, i went from vista to ubuntu
<anne_> i love it
<Morbiid> How you finding it anne??
<pingu> djviper: thanks i think i've got it
<simonquiston> Hey
<mumblesmac> what the hell is a /dev/cloop ? and how do i go about deleating it
<Morbiid> i like ti also, just trying to get Steam running under wine and wouldn't mind accessing my music, but is nice
<simonquiston> How are you
<DjViper> pingu: np
<simonquiston> epale
<simonquiston> quien escribe español
<kling0n> kameron: install-mbr -kr /dev/<harddisk device> would reset the mbr
<eugman> Anyone know how to make geany autocomplete the starts of if's and for's ?
<anne_> yo hable un poco espanol
<anne_> hablo, losiento
<simonquiston> ok
<simonquiston> ok
<kameron> kling0n, i gues you don't understand the problem.
<kling0n> Herbo: just add your nameserver to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<simonquiston> y escribe tambien
<kling0n> kameron: that last command will rest the mbr... you could try that
<anne_> tu necesitas espanol?
<simonquiston> yo entiendo lo que escriben en ingles
<kling0n> eset
<phs> hauhauha
<JensenDied> !es |simonquiston
<ubotu> simonquiston: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<simonquiston> no
<simonquiston> no quiero aprender a utilizar el sistema operativo
<simonquiston> pero necesito ayuda
<phs> hahuahua
<phs> ayuda sexo
<simonquiston> no
<kling0n> kameron: you're welcome
<simonquiston> that not
<simonquiston> jajaja
<phs> d q entao
<jacob_> my mouse seems to be twiching, can somebody help me? i think i did something wrong when i removed my wireless driver and installed the firmware that came with the system
<kling0n> jacob_: drink less coffee :P
<hdevalence> is there an interactive ruby shell?
<anne_> hey, can anyoe tell me how to modify the levels and saturation in GIMP
<anne_> its urgent
<jacob_> how do i undo the changes done after sending the ndiswrapper -m command
<kling0n> anne_: http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Haven/5179/
<eugman> anne_, sure hold on a sec
<huss_> I've just setup the mac4lin on my ubuntu the only thing didn't work is the AWN it is the bar in the desktop bottom do any one knows why can't I apply it?
<ferguscan> hdevalence, irb
<mindy> I've got the nvidia module loaded, but xorg keeps failing with "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<kling0n> Herbo:did that work for you ?
<JensenDied> huss_: well i didnt use that but its working on my laptop, 1 moment ill see what i did there
<kling0n> mindy: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Avt> why does vlc look so grainy? :(
<eugman> anne_: on the tool bar just go to colors and it'll have the tools you need
<huss_> jensendied, tut
<zgmf-x20a> hey guys i need some desperate help.  how do i reinstall i guess screens and graphics?  basicaly every time i select it it does not open, and my screen size is totally buggered!  it happened while trying to connect an lcd monitor as secondary.  but, whatever, ill do tht later, i just need to resize my desktop!
<SpookyET> Has anyone tried the beagle 0.3.1 debs for Gutsy found at http://www.chela.it/deb/
<mindy> pastebin
<lds> I have a question--I installed awn..saved it in my session..and now I can't boot back into Gnome in my regular ID..what do I need to do??
<efeldman> hi all
<anne_> eugman, wheres the toolbar :D
<eugman> anne_: do you have a file open currently?
<warriorforgod> I just noticed that my ubuntu system has 1.5 GB of my Ram dedicated to chache.  How can I clear this?
<huss_> jensendied, but to be aware, I totally configured it but when I lunch it it appear and then disappear even without seeing it
<efeldman> how do I do so when I connect remotely with VNC the server dont show what i/m doing... so nobody can see
<mindy> pastebin /home/mindy/Xorg.0.log
<anne_> y,es, eugman
<Bryan> has the flash plugin been fixed yet?
<anne_> ah i see
<anne_> got it :D
<kling0n> !patebin| mindy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Avt> I want to watch mpg without it being grainy what should I use?
<kling0n> !pastebin|mindy
<ubotu> mindy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> warriorforgod, that is done automatically; as your apps use more space the cache should go down
<mindy> !pastebin /home/mindy/Xorg.0.log
<eugman> anne_: :D yeah and they recently moved the more common stuff like levels up a level so they are really easy to acess
<Avt> is it my turn yet?
#ubuntu 2007-12-13
<lds> I have a question--I installed awn..saved it in my session..and now I can't boot back into Gnome in my regular ID..what do I need to do
<chapium> for tragic reasons (hdd failure), i'm using ubuntu live usb to keep up with email.  Is there a way to prevent myself from losing my settings every reboot -or- a way to restore them?
<kling0n> mindy go to a pastebin and paste the text in the /var/log/X0rg.0.log file
<kling0n> mindy: or you can just upload it from the page at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mindy> kling0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48014/
<Avt> I want to watch mpg at full screen what is the best aplication to be able to do this from online?
<mindy> klng0n: I think...
<TCHP> I have question about the 64 bit and the 32 bit version of ubuntu.
<TCHP> any one
<JensenDied> huss_: ps x|grep avant-window-manager  check if its even running)
<chapium> TCHP: eh?
<kling0n> chapium: I think the knoppix distro has a usb pendrive solution that fits the bill
<lds> jensiendied: I have a question--I installed awn..saved it in my session..and now I can't boot back into Gnome in my regular ID..what do I need to do
<JensenDied> huss_: erm
<JensenDied> huss_: avant-window-navigator
<Avt> hello guys?
<chapium> kling0n: i already have the drive setup
<kling0n> lds you could remove the session from your $HOME/.gconfd/saved_state
<lds> Klingon: cool..thanks..
<Bryan> has the flash plug in been fixed yet?
<kling0n> chapium: what is the problem then?
<phibxr> Bryan: I guess the topic will change then.
<lds> exit
<chapium> kling0n: particularly, i'd like to just retain some common settings like gnome desktop configuration, firefox settings, and pidgin.  I can figure out firefox and pidgin, but i'm not sure which hidden files i need to save (ala email to self) to keep gnome happy
<Avt> is  it my turn yet?
<anne_> thank you all for my help
<anne_> your help*
<anne_> hehe, very tired
<bjbummer> hehe
<kling0n> chapium: if nothing else, you could softlink your $HOME/.gnome2 and $HOME/.gnome2_private to the appropriate directories on the usb drive
<JensenDied> !ask | Avt
<ubotu> Avt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
 * anne_ goes to bed
<Avt> anne can you help me
<huss_> jensendied, how to know that it is working? i typed the 2 orders
<anne_> yeah? avt
<kling0n> chapium: provided you have the space for it of course
<anne_> quickly
<phibxr> help to self help. :)
<anne_> i´ve got to run
<Bryan> phibxr, :x sorry. okay, thanks for the answer
<anne_> ah, ive got one more question
<kling0n> chapium: that would mirror all the fetched email too
<eugman> anne_: yes?
<Avt> ok see I want to watch mpg movies from online through firefox but how because its not working now it says its loading then just stops
<anne_> how can i change the single quotation mark to just that
<anne_> instead of `
<anne_> oh
<anne_> ´
<anne_> nevermind, i think thats set
<anne_> hehe alright, im really going now
<anne_> thank you all
<kling0n> chapium: oh... and $HOME/.evolution
<Soskel> hello
<Soskel> would someone pleas test to see if http://imageprocessinglab.com works on ubuntu?
<huss_> jensendied, you still there !!
<Avt> did you guys see my ?
<loke> Saskel: Webpages aren't OS dependant.
<JensenDied> huss_: the first one i typo'd `ps -x |grep avant` is what we basically wanted.
<kling0n> Avt: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<zgmf-x20a> hey guys i need some desperate help.  how do i reinstall i guess screens and graphics?  basicaly every time i select it it does not open, and my screen size is totally buggered!  it happened while trying to connect an lcd monitor as secondary.  but, whatever, ill do tht later, i just need to resize my desktop!
<Avt> k thx
<loke> zgmf-x20a: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loke> zgmf-x20a: I believe that's what you're after.
<mindy> kling0n: were you able to view my pastebin url ?
<kling0n> Soskel: define "works on ubuntu" please
<loke> zgmf-x20a: It'll restore your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the default.
<kling0n> mindy: hang on
<Soskel> kling0n: runs on ubuntu without error
<Soskel> I think it's a pretty straight forward request
<huss_> jensendied, I had this massage "Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<huss_>  9545 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep avant"
<mindy> kling0n: sorry...no rush. "nv" driver okay for now.
<kling0n> mindy: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<kling0n> mindy: more info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<JensenDied> huss_: well, if thats the only result then its not running right now, run `avant-window-navigator` in a terminal (you dont need the backticks, thats just to seperate the command)
<loke> Personally, I prefer to simply install Envy.  I've spent too much time trying to manually install the driver.
<Avt> kling0n seems the same thing is happening should I uninstall a plugin?
<mindy> kling0n: it may help to mention that I'm running the 2.6.17-11 image...not 2.6.22
<kling0n> Soskel: the webpage renders just fine with firefox for me :)
<TCHP> ok I got an answer I was looking for from the faq...
<warriorforgod> When is ubuntu going to release 2.6.24 kernel with cfs?
<kling0n> Avt: check about:plugins in firefox to see which plugins you've got
<zgmf-x20a> loke: cool thank you ill give that a try!  :)
<loke> zgmf-x20a: Not a problem.
<kling0n> Avt: I personally removed other media player plugins on my installation in order to use mplayer
<TCHP> but then last time I had ubuntu I had a very hard problem running my raid HD
<kling0n> Avt: although i'm sure there's a neater way of ndoing it, that seems to work for me :)
<TCHP> is that any better now in 7.10
<huss_> jensendied, I did and that was the result "avant-window-navigator
<huss_> Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositi"
<loke> huss_: You'll need compiz or xcompmgr in order for awn to display properly.
<kling0n> mindy: another alternative would be to remove all nvidia related packages and build it by running the install script directly from nvidia's home apge
<kling0n> page
<kling0n> sorry but i gtg
<JensenDied> huss_: ic, seems like you either need to change WM's or possibly X settings
<Soskel> Could someone please see if the application from http://imageprocessinglab.com works in ubuntu?
<loke> Soskel: Several people have confirmed that it functions.
<zerogt86> hey, i was wondering if any of you know any way to make the volume control in gnome control more than one source at once (ie control the master and the headphone at the same time)
<mindy> kling0n: i'm cool with that, but won't i need sources for 2.6.17-11 installed on my Gutsy?
<Voyage__> iam using virtual box to run winxp .  how to share files and folders in win xp? it only shows c: .         (in linux virtual box tells me to use "net use x:\\vboxsvr\shareedfoldername"  ) didnt got it.
<Soskel> loke: I am not asking if the web page loads fine
<loke> mindy: Why not use the latest kernel?
<huss_> soooooo what should I do guys plz I don't know
<mindy> loke: it won't boot with my USB keyboard connected...not sure why. Hangs at io scheduler
<loke> mindy: Interesting.  I would certainly look into "Envy".
<mindy> loke: Envy ?
<loke> mindy: It's an automatic installer for the nvidia drivers.
<mindy> hmmm...
<Odd-rationale> what do I need to install to get the Add/Remove thing?
<mindy> loke: thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.
<JensenDied> huss_: glxinfo |grep rendering
<Avt> kling0n heres the pic http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotaboutpluginsmxf0.jpg
<loke> mindy: Quite welcome.  There should be a guide on the ubuntuforums.
<loke> Avt: I believe Klingon left.
<Avt> loke can you help me?
<Bryan> is there some particular reason while, under windows, I get 54 Mbps and under ubuntu I get around 24? I have broadcom 43xx on a dell inspiron 1520. I'm using the restricted drivers.
<loke> Avt: It's unlikely.  I'm tending to simple questions as I'm pre-occupied.
<huss_> jensenDied: it is "direct rendering : Yes"
<kling0n> mindy: yup, if you compile it you will need the headers
<Avt> who can help me?
<Avt> Kling0n! :D
 * Pelo mutters something about not getting paid enough for this and punches in 
<kling0n> Avt: you might want to remove the totem mozilla plugin
<Avt> ook ty
<loke> kling0n: Don't forget to mention the mod he/she'll need to make in order to not have to re-install the drivers after every reboot.
<kling0n> Soskel: running the app with mono iplab.exe gives me a crash
<evanotten> Hello all, I was curious to know if there was a good resource for pre-configured themes, I cannot seem to figure out how to customize my task bar color to resemble my window color scheme.  Thank you in advance for any assistance.
<mindy> kling0n: can i apt-get those?
<huss_> jensenDied: it is "direct rendering : Yes" is that good or not ?
<loke> evanotten: gnome-look.org if you're a Gnome user.
<Voyage__> any one?
<Pelo> !theme | evanotten
<ubotu> evanotten: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kling0n> mindy: yup
<evanotten> i currently have compiz fusion
<kling0n> mindy: apt-cache search `uname -r` headers
<evanotten> k thnx
<Pelo> Voyage__, , anyone what ?
<kling0n> loke: how would you like to take over? I need to go to bed
<loke> kling0n: Too busy, unfortunately. =[
<Pelo> evanotten,  for compiz theme use the emerald ones from gnome-look
<loke> kling0n: Just offering quick and easy solutions.
<Voyage__> Pelo  iam using virtual box to run winxp .  how to share files and folders in win xp? it only shows c: .         (in linux virtual box tells me to use "net use x:\\vboxsvr\shareedfoldername"  ) didnt got it.
<kling0n> loke: :)
<evanotten> Pelo, can you elaborate I am new to this
<Avt> still mplayer stops after it loads also whyyy?
<kling0n> mindy: i'd suggest putting some effort into getting ti working with packages first
<Pelo> Voyage__, I think you'll havwe to ask in the #vbox channel
<kling0n> mindy: there are a number of issue in connection with running your own build inclusing having to rebuild the module each time you upgrade kernel
<JensenDied> huss_: looks like you want to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<kling0n> mindy: have you done a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<Pelo> Avt, try a different site or file,  some just don't work well, specialy some versions of wmv
<Avt> o
<mindy> kling0n: yea..it's downloading the 2.6.22 kernel image at the moment
<kling0n> mindy: btw disabling usb keyboard/mouse in your bios might remove your boot issue :)
<huss_> jensenDied: thanks so much I hope it works
<Pelo> evanotten, on www.gnome-look.org , you will see themes and theme parts, and other eyecandy stuff,  you get categories on left hand side of the webiste,   emerald themes is what you want for compiz-fusion
<evanotten> awesome thank you
 * Pelo is awesome
 * Pelo must be in the wrong channel
<Odd-rationale> What do I need install to have the Add/Remove application thing? e.g. did minimum install and don't have it by default.
<Bryan> is there some particular reason while, under windows, I get 54 Mbps and under ubuntu I get around 24? I have broadcom 43xx on a dell inspiron 1520. I'm using the restricted drivers.
<Avt> I want something that just works period....
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, do you have a gui at all ?
<loke> Bryan: What are you using to test your Internet connection?
<kling0n> mindy: I'm going to go to sleep pretty soon... please focus on getting the precompiled modules to work for you first unless you are comfortable compiling and disabling specific modules from the modprobe sequence
<Bryan> loke, the "connection information" button lol
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: Yes. I aslo have synaptic. just want the add/remove thing.
<Pelo> Avt, did you install mplayer-mozilla and remove mozilla-totem ?
<Bryan> loke, but i've also used speedtest.net and I get different speeds there too.
<loke> Bryan: Compare your speeds by using an online tool, such as speedtest.net
<loke> Ah.
<Bryan> and I mean different by like 5 mb/s
<yavuz_> hello
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, look in menu > system > prefs> main menu , maybe you just need to check the box to see the menu item
<Pelo> hello yavuz_
<Bryan> at first I thought It was because I was on the campus wifi, but then I went home over thanksgiving break and it was still maxing out around 24
<evanotten> will i need to install an app like wine to run yahoo messenger on?
 * kling0n goes to bed now
<kling0n> cyas
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: I don't have the gnome DE I have fluxbox.
<loke> evanotten: There are linux alternatives.
<loke> Bryan: Sorry, not sure how to help you from there.
<Bryan> hmm
<loke> evanotten: Look into "Pidgin" (formerly GAIM)
<Bryan> well, is there anyway to update the restricted drivers?
<Pelo> Odd-rationale,  add/remove is a gnome thing,  yo can always try with ,  sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install  maybe that will install the package you need to have it
<evanotten> ok will do thanks again sorry to bother you guys
<Bryan> or to check if there is an update for the restricted drivers
<yavuz_> only english
<yavuz_> another  langues
<loke> Bryan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  -- in the terminal to get the official updates.
<Pelo> evanotten,  no bother this is what we come here for, we like showing off our knowledge of ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: OK I'll try. Xubuntu has it by defualt, though.
<Pelo> yavuz_, what is your native language ?
<evanotten> its much appreciated
<Kuropon> is there a wild card cmd to look for a folder on your drive not knowing the full path?
<Bryan> loke, so that gets the restricted driver updates as well?
<yavuz_> turkey
<dolphin_noel> is there some software to linux thta show the bitrates of the mp3 and this information? ... in nautilus ... ou something ... to list ...
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, xubuntu runs some gnome items to compasate for xcfe's uther lightness
<loke> Bryan: If you have the universe repository uncommented, then it should.
<Pelo> !tr | yavuz_
<ubotu> yavuz_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kelsin> Odd-rationale: since it's just ANOTHER front end for apt-get (like synaptic) and fluxbox is meant to be minimal it makes sense that it doesn't install it by default
<chd176> ok I am very new to linux and I have NO clue how to install any program and I've been pulling my hair out for an hour trying to install java. Can't you simply double click to install something?!?
<kelsin> chd176: just type "
<genii> Bryan:after an update/upgrade and restricted driver manager not normally running, then  alt-f2 restricted-manager
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get a logitech camera working in Gutsy. I ran lsusb and found the camera. I checked /dev/video0 and that has data. Camorama can't connect to /dev/video0. Any ideas?
<kelsin> chd176: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<Tom47> when using tvtime am just getting a brief black window and it dies ... any ideas?
<mindy> kling0n: if I disable USB support, I actually get to a splash-screen but it still hangs.
<chd176> oh ok in the terminal thing?
<Odd-rationale> kelsin: I understand that. That is why I want to install myself :)
<Kuropon> is there a wild card cmd to look for a folder on your drive not knowing the full path?
<thomas_> how to fix ubuntu to make it run more quickly anyone
<kelsin> chd176: yep, you can also run synaptic from System -> Admin and search for sun-java6-jre and install it that way
<loke> Kuropon: locate folder
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, it use to but it got left of at some point,  you can see those info by rightclicking hte file in rythembox and going to properties, or if you want a seperate app to do It easytag also displays them
<thomas_> used envy already for drivers
<loke> thomas_: Quickly in which respect?
<Bryan> alright thanks guys :o guess i'll just have to deal with my slow wifi ^_^
<Pelo> thomas_,  reinstall the drivers manualy
<Bryan> or, wait for an update
<Pelo> !ati | thomas_
<ubotu> thomas_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bryan> thanks >_>
<evanotten> the last issue i had a question on was that i am currently on a wireless network at home here, and it seems when i boot in xp my browsing is much faster than in kubuntu, i am not sure if this is right but i had an idea that i may need to disable IPv6 and try a config tweak in firefox.. Does this sound like it may resolve the slow browsing speeds?
<thomas_> programs load slowly and freeze
<chd176> yeah just tried it and it didn't work
<chd176> got an error saying its not available
<loke> evanotten: IPv6 should make little differnce.
<kitofhawaii> evanotten: disabling ipv6 won't make a difference.
<kelsin> chd176: need to enable the universe repo I think
<dolphin_noel> Pelo well i was just think that was sme software tha show this in nautilus like ... we see the size file we can see the bitrates frm mp3 :x ok thank you very much :)
<evanotten> i was wondering that..
<kelsin> !universe | chd176
<ubotu> chd176: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pelo> evanotten, id does, check inteh forum for info on ipv6 , there is an howto on disabling it
<Avt> pelo I did all that and it still isnt workin
<juano__> kitofhawaii: ipv6 will make a difference yes
<evanotten> yeah i caught a few threads but it seems to be a stalemate there
<kelsin> chd176: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<juano__> ipv6 | evanotten
<juano__> !ipv6 | evanotten
<ubotu> evanotten: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, there is a package you can add to enable sound preview in nautilus,  that might also give you the info you want in a right click properties,    mpeg123 I beleive is the pacakge might be mpeg321
<juano__> evanotten: ipv6 problem for sure, you need to disable it
<chd176> All of this to install something as simple as java?
<evanotten> kitofhawaii seems to think it wont help
<evanotten> ok
<evanotten> will check it out
<juano__> evanotten: it will, trust me
<Pelo> !java | chd176
<ubotu> chd176: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<juano__> evanotten: same problem here i had
<loke> juano__: Unlikely to be an IPv6 problem, but no reason not to remove it.
<Pelo> nvm
<kitofhawaii> evanro: i'm willing to be wrong :)
<kelsin> chd176: ... you have to enable the repos once, ever, just to open up the unsupported packages, once that's done it's one command
<kelsin> chd176: and enabling them is a few clicks
<juano__> loke: it is the tipical ipv6 problem, slow browsing is caused by ipv6
<kitofhawaii> evanotten: so i'll defer to people who say they've done it and it's worked for them
<dolphin_noel> Pelo ok thank you very much  i will try :)
<evanotten> cool thanks
<chd176> ok I'm confused...again
<juano__> evanotten: follow ubotus link to disable ipv6
<Pelo> dolphin_noel, if you want those info in the regular nautilus window try searching google for nautilus scripts , you might find something that does it
<loke> kitofhawaii: I've had it disabled and enabled and the differences are negligible, so I believe you're correct.
<aladdinsane> is it possible in some way to direct an application to a specific system tray, assuming im using two system trays, I.e. when using "alltray"?
<Pelo> chd176, I got confused I thought you needed to install java, not ath you were complaining
<loke> But I must re-itterate, having it disabled can't hurt as it's not yet supported.
<Kuropon> I did wget for a .tar.gz  . I need to extract the file now and then install it. is there a cmd line from terminal to tell it to extract?
<loke> Kuropon: tar xvf *tar.gz
<Kuropon> loke, ty
<Pelo> Kuropon, if the file is on your desktp just right click extract here
<genii> loke: try instead tar xvzf
<juano__> loke: yea it won't.. but in my experience it is the cause of slow browsing
 * Pelo designates loke to teach Kuropon  how to manualy compile the source he just dled
<HellMind> HOla, alguien tiene una 8800gt?
<juano__> !es | Hell
<ubotu> Hell: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<chd176> also I was kicked out of this...again
<Kuropon> loke, for future refference , can I combine wget and xvf ? in one cmd line
<juano__> !es | HellMind
<ubotu> HellMind: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pelo> chd176,  you weren't kicked you got disconnected
<Pelo> chd176,  you want /need to install java ?
<loke> wget http://site.com/file.tar.gz && tar xvzf *tar.gz
<kelsin> Kuropon: if you give the "-O - " param to wget
<chd176> yes
<chd176> I only need to install flash, limewire, winamp, and java
<chd176> simple with windows
<chd176> also I understand linux can't play MP3s?
<loke> Linux can...
<kelsin> chd176: it can, it's not enabled by default for patent reasons
<Zeddie> hmm how do i change the default applications? I've currently got a problem with a few bit torrent clients
<JensenDied> chd176: yes it can
<HellMind> Me habian dicho que este era un canal bilingue :(
<HellMind> Anyone is runing a 8800gt?
<juano__> !restricted | chd176:
<ubotu> chd176:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kuropon> kelsin, I saw what loki said.. but what do you mean by '-O -'
<Pelo> chd176, open menu > system > admin > software sources,   check all the boxes on the first tab and the backport one on the third tab ,  then exit that dialog and reload the packages when asked then go in  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager, use the search tool to looko for java , install sun-java6-jre   the -bin and the -plugin packages ,  apply and be happy
<kelsin> Kuropon: I thought you meant pipe the output of wget to the tar command, not just run both on one line
<Pelo> afk
<Kuropon> kelsin, don't they both have the same outcome?
<kelsin> Kuropon: -O - sends the output of wget to stdout, and since tar reads stdin you can do "wget -O - <address> | tar xz" and have it untar right were you are without saving the file
<kelsin> Kuropon: same end result except with his you also have the file saved as well, I thought you were asking something different technically
<MrLint> hi, is anyone around familiar with the mac PPC build?
<loke> Personally, I prefer to keep the package.  But everyone's different.
<Kuropon> kelsin, ahh
<Iggz> This will no doubt sound really silly but how do you access your vidoe drivers properties in linux? Ubuntu of course. geforce 6200 driver - extended properties such as video brightness, etc?
<Pelo> MrLint,  you are better off asking a specific question , someoen might know or have seen someone else discuss it and hve retained the info
<loke> Iggz: nvidia-settings should do it
<chd176> so do I need to do something special to install flash?
<Kuropon> loke, I've done wget now I need to do xvf [filename].. but where will it extract it?
<Iggz> loke: Thank you but where are they? :-/
<Pelo> Iggz, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings  then run
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Pelo...
<Pelo> hello Jack_Sparrow
<Zeddie> <Zeddie> hmm how do i change the default applications? I've currently got a problem with a few bit torrent clients <--- I solved my own problem , right click on properties on a file of that type in nautilus and change the open with file :)
<loke> Kuropon: It'll extract it to the current directory unless you change it.
<WildnQIk> whats the command to get cc installed?
<loke> Kuropon: type `man tar` in the terminal
<Pelo> WildnQIk,  cc ?
<juano__> chd176: no just install flash from synaptic or download it from adobe just like in windows :)
<HellMind> apt-get install cc :S
<MrLint> Pelo : ok well on a lark i thought id try the desktop 7.1 on my old g4 mac.. and after the inital startup when its suppose to go into live mode i just get a bkacl screen with a cursor.
<loke> WildnQIk: You mean gcc?
<WildnQIk> rofl
<Iggz> Pelo: thank you :-)
<kelsin> WildnQIk: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<chd176> ok cool
<WildnQIk> thats the one
<WildnQIk> cheers kelsin
<Jack_Sparrow> Kuropon: when you get a chance... do  man tar in a term
<Pelo> MrLint, did you get the ppc live cd ?
<Kuropon> loke, well wget defaults it to my /cache dir.. is it ok to extract stuff in there?
<loke> Kuropon: You mean /tmp?
<chd176> now the only other issue I may run into is the MP3 support. I checked out the links but I'm confused it said something about having to convert the files?
<MrLint> pelo : Im pretty sure i did, the boot screen saya live is the default option.
<huss_> JensenDied, do you still here?
<juano__> chd176: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<loke> Kuropon: If you're running it from the command line (terminal), it'll download it to the current location.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrLint: at the first menu hit F6 then noapic    if that dosent work there are other options to try
<Pelo> MrLint, I thinkt that the macs that run the intel chip need the i386 cd , but I'm not sure what I am talking about here
<JensenDied> huss_: yeah somewhat
<Kuropon> loke, /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Kuropon>  is the location of it
<MrLint> jack : ok i'll give that a shot, i tried the no OF vid thing but that ended with the same result.
<juano__> chd176: restricted formats have support for lots of file types, like mp3, mp4 ..
<loke> Kuropon: You can extract it there if you'd like.  It makes no real difference.
 * Pelo sees Jack_Sparrow rushing to MrLint 's rescue and decides to but out
<MrLint> heh :)
 * loke will return in less than 5 minutes.  Do not fear!
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<huss_> JensenDied, compiz did put the same massage for the "avant-window-navigato"
<MrLint> actually let me go over to that box and try that now.. one moment.
 * Pelo is afraid that loke  will return 
<chd176> oh ok cool
<Avt> the mplayer i just install still is stopping mpg after I uninstall totem firefox can someone please help me with this issue?
<JensenDied> huss_: you might need to restart X in order for compiz to run when you login
<Pelo> Avt, cna yo try downloading the file and try it out from your pc ?
<huss_> I did but "Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager"
<Jack_Sparrow> for the recent flash udate.  You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<WildnQIk> whats a good program to use on ubuntu that has webmail ?
<JensenDied> huss_: i closed the page but it probably didnt have you launch compiz, just set it as the default.  anyway alt-f2 type compiz  hit ok
<chd176> This isn't really an important question I am just curious as to how MAC OS and Windows can enable MP3 support by default. Is this because linux distros are open source an the other OS's aren't?
 * Pelo thinks Jack_Sparrow  just lost his mind,  we do not want to deal with this until they make a bin or a deb 
<kelsin> WildnQIk: do you mean you want to run a webmail server?
<WildnQIk> yeah
<Kuropon> loke, doing an apt-get clean in a later date would get rid of it right?
<MrLint> whoops i forgot i wasnt on irc in shell in that window:)
<kelsin> chd176: they pay patent fees to whatever comapnies to support it
<Pelo> chd176, copyright issues,  apple and ms can afford to pay thomson for the rights
<kelsin> chd176: if you want a legal mp3 decoder you can get one free from fluendo
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: they shoud have the installer fixed soon
<Avt> pelo I will try it
<Pelo> Kuropon,  loke is afk atm , wait a bit and ask again when he returns
<genii> Avt: Perhaps install package totem-mozilla
<Pelo> genii, we just had him remove it
<kelsin> WildnQIk: squirrel mail is a nice webmail client, also there is a project called "Bongo" (picked up where Hula left off) that includes mail / calendar stuff like that
<chd176> also while install java I got an error that the installer was corrupt do I just need to try it again?
<kelsin> WildnQIk: I have no experience running these on ubuntu though, so I don't know if they're packaged etc
<WildnQIk> where would i obtain squirrel mail
<Pelo> chd176, how did you try to install java ?
<WildnQIk> found it
<huss_> JensenDied, k then, do you think it might be a vega card prob?
<genii> Pelo: So xmms- something then for the player?
<fxfitz> Is there a one-line commander where I can disable my connected monitor? And turn it on again?
<chd176> I went to the synaptic package manager and searched for java and installed the .jre file and also the plugin
<MrLint> jack di dyou say f6?
<chd176> this is the error I recieved
<fxfitz> I have an nvidia card.
<Avt> I was told to uninstall totem-moz for mplayer moz to work
<Avt> should I just put back totem moz
<JensenDied> huss_: i dont think so. just pull up the run dialog (alt+f2): compiz --replace; avant-window-navigator
<Pelo> genii ' he's having difficulties palying mpeg in FF , he tried totem , he installed mplayer,  we had him remove totem , now he's gonna try dling hte file and urnning it from the comp,  I think the file is borked personnaly
<chd176> E: sun-java5-jre: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<Jack_Sparrow> MrLint: at the start or install screen  yes F6
 * nickrud thinks Jack_Sparrow is just dealing with reality
<genii> Pelo: Yeah one of those shoulda worked
<Avt> guys should I put back totem moz and uninstall mplayer?
<genii> Avt: Not yet I would say
<Pelo> Avt, try it
<Avt> the mplayer movie plays offline but not with the plugin
<Avt> I need to get mplayer plugin workin
<genii> Pelo: I'll just observe to make things less confusing LOL
<Pelo> Avt, there is also a vlc-mozilla you can try
<JensenDied> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Pelo> genii,  I'M sorry,  we're just not in sync on this one
<genii> Pelo: Yup
<Alloosh> Hi, I just deleted one folder, and I cant see it in the trash, any way I can get it back?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alloosh: did you delete it as root.. that is a dif folder
 * loke has returned
<huss_> JensenDied, you know what it seems like I don't have luck, anyhow never mind and thanks a lot for you
<Avt> mpg with vlc looks grainy :(
<MrLint> Jack ok i dont think im getting that far, Im at the YAboot screen and when i type "live" i get a little it of stuff then "Loading please wait" and then the black screen with a lone cursor in the upper left
 * Pelo was afraid loke would return and his fears are confirmed
<xtknight> loke from anandtech forums?
<chd176> well I have to go for now
<chd176> thanks to all who helped
<Alloosh> Jack_Sparrow: I am not logged in as root, but the file owner is the user iam using now.
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about Mac Yaboot linuxes
<chd176> I will try to get it later
<JensenDied> huss_: =[ its probably something simple im missing
<genii> Alloosh: How did you go about deleting the file?
<loke> Alloosh: Did you use sudo to delete it?
<Viper550> I'm havin' issues with flashplugin-nonfree
<scguy318> Viper550: MD5 issue?
<fxfitz> Does anyone know how to temporarily turn off/disable your monitor from command line with a nvidia card?
<Alloosh> genii: no its a folder not a file, I deleted it by selecting it and pressed delete.
<huss_> JensenDied, may be, I'll try in any other time may be I got much better chance
<Avt> why is this such a problem playing mpg in firefox?
<Alloosh> loke: no I did not.
<Avt> any kind of mpg
<Pelo> Avt,  it usualy isn'T
<Viper550> <scguy318> actually. I'm under a 2nd user account. My first user used the option to install Flash on his account with Firefox
<Avt> pelo hm?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mpg | avt
<ubotu> avt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Viper550> <scguy318> actually. I'm under a 2nd user account. My first user used the option to install Flash on his accou
<Avt> brb
<Viper550> ooops
<genii> Viper550: 2nd user has no sudo
<scguy318> Viper550: what's the issue?
<stroyan> fxfitz: Are you at a command line with an X server running?  Then you could use     xset dpms force off
<Pelo> Avt,  remove vlc, remove mozilla,  remove totem, I mean the mozilla packages not the destop ones,  reinstall totem,  search for gstreamer and isntall all the gstreamer0.10 packages and see what happens
<Viper550> Firstly, I did add sudo. Secondly, when I try to install Flash, it goes "flashplayer-nonfree is already installed"
<fxfitz> stroyan, Perfect. Thank you!
<Viper550> (excuse me if I make typos, stupid "ergonomic keyboard" XD)
<Pelo> Viper550, copy the      ~/.mozilla folder from one user to the other and that wil be ok
<scguy318> Viper550: you could try to reinstall via sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<scguy318> Viper550: or what Pelo said :)
<hdevalence> how do I send sigstop and sigcont to a certain pid?
<genii> !info foremost
<ubotu> foremost: Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (gutsy), package size 39 kB, installed size 136 kB
<famicon> yo people
<scguy318> hdevalence: kill -STOP pid
<famicon> i got a problem
<scguy318> hdevalence: and kill -CONT pid
<Pelo> scguy318, Viper550  basicaly flash is installed as a settings in the hidden folder of the user , but since the install is done as root it is always seen but only realy available for the one user
<Pelo> so copy <
<famicon> Im trying to install ubuntu on my new jetway via c7 mini itx board
<famicon> but partman gets stuck at 33%
<scguy318> Pelo: ah
<Pelo> famicon, pleas donT' use enter key for punctuation
<Viper550> I'm trying the aptitude idea
<Alloosh> guys, you stopped replying, is there a way to get the folder back?
<evanotten> hey guys i have compiz and was informed it would be good to look at gnome look for additional themes and such.  I downloaded Dark Ice Emerald and when i try to open it i get an error saying  archive type not supported.. is there something that i am not doing correctly to install this theme
<famicon> eh cool, but still where is the solution to it
<genii> Alloosh: If it's not in Trash then problemmatic.
<scguy318> evanotten: you have to select the Emerald theme in the Emerald theme manager
<loke> evanotten: alt+f2 then type emerald-theme-manager
<loke> evanotten: from there, there's an install button.
<Viper550> "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz - The Flash plugin is NOT installed." oh crap
<scguy318> Viper550: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<Pelo> famicon,  pre partition the hdd with gparted in the admin menu from the desktop,  ;make  5-10 gig for / in ext3,  2xram for swap in linux swap and the rest in ext3 for /home  during hte isntall select manual partitionning and assign each partiton to the right folder,   that will cut down on the formating
<famicon> Pelo I'm using the CLI installer
<Avt> Pelo thankyou buddy; I will try it out :D
<scguy318> Viper550: I think the newest is in proposed
<Pelo> famicon, use parted to do the same , and then you will select the manual partitionning from the installer as well , just no pretty interface
<Zylstra555> Hello, I am in the Ubuntu installer at this very moment, and am about to create a new partition
<Zylstra555> I need guidance, I would like to dual boot, what am I to do?
<famicon> Pelo ah, thanks
<famicon> i thought you said gparted instead of parted
<juano__> Zylstra555: you need a /  (root) partition that could be in example: ext3
<Zylstra555> (I currently have Vista as my second OS, I just need to use Ubuntu to move my data around, so I can get rid of Dells junk)
<juano__> Zylstra555: and a swap partition
<morphir> I'm printing out a large scale drawing (.png) which will require several A4 sheets (5 or so).. but gqview scales it automatically down to one A4 sheet
<Pelo> Zylstra555, just rezise your existing ntfs partition to make room for ubuntu you need at least 10 gig to install ubuntu,  more is better,   after that just proceed with the install , guided I think ,  the dual boot part wll take care or itself
<Zylstra555> juano__: Okay, so, currently, I am in the installer. How do I ago about doing that?
<Zylstra555> Pelo: Resized it, I have 19GB unallocated.
<juano__> Zylstra555: ^^ see Pelo comment
<juano__> Zylstra555: ok
<Pelo> famicon,  I did say gparted, I it's the gnome gui frontend for parted,   qparted is the kde version, in command line use parted
<morphir> is there a proffesional printer software out there for linux?
<Pelo> Zylstra555, just proceed with guided partitonning when you get to it then
<juano__> Zylstra555: well in the free space, make a / partition and a swap partition of bout 1 GB
<Pelo> morphir, what do you mean by professionnal ? isn'T cups good enoug for you ?
<evanotten> i just got an error when doing that
<evanotten> Could not open location 'file:///emerald-theme-manager &apos;/home/evanotten/Desktop/70284-Dark Ice(2).emerald&apos; &apos;/home/evanotten/Desktop/70284-Dark Ice.emerald&apos; &apos;/home/evanotten/Desktop/70284-Dark Ice(2).emerald&apos;'
<evanotten> The location or file could not be found
<Pelo> evanotten, sudo apt-get install emerald-theme-manager
<Zylstra555> Okay, how do you want to partition the disks? Erase entire disk (obviously not)? Use largest continuious space? Manual?
<juano__> evanotten: were you able to disable ipv6 ?
<timandtom> Does anyone know how to install ktorrent? I just downloaded the .tar.gz, I dont know what to do next
<Zylstra555> *Thats continuious free space
<juano__> Zylstra555: yea
<scguy318> timandtom: why do you need to use the tar?
<famicon> timandtom
<Pelo> Zylstra555, uselargest contigunous freee
<juano__> Zylstra555: use that option, continuos free space guided
<Jack_Sparrow> Zylstra555: manual   if you want sep root and home
<famicon> ./configure && make && make install
<scguy318> timandtom: just do sudo aptitude install ktorrent, the package management frontends are there for a reason :)
<famicon> thats all
<evanotten> i just need to restart my computer to get the ipv6 done
<juano__> evanotten: yea
<famicon> evanotten no you dont
<famicon> this isnt windows\
<scguy318> famicon: not always, he may have to fetch dependencies before make
<famicon>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Zylstra555> Jack_Sparrow: I have seen this done before (having home on a seperate partition) but never understood its purpose. Is there any real reason?
<famicon> thats all you need
<morphir> Pelo, yes, cups is good, but I need something to lay out the original sized image to several A4 sheets
<loke> evanotten: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should suffice
<loke> Ah, beaten.
<juano__> famicon: well.. thats not for sure sometimes
<juano__> famicon: but i agree
<genii> Alloosh: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Ext2fs-Undeletion.html
<famicon> juano__ suck my penguin
<sebastian_> hi guys ... i have ubuntu on a laptop and it keeps changing my brightness to maximum when i want it to be whatever i set with the laptop controls ... how do i keep it from doing that?
<famicon> reboots are for women
<timandtom> Crap, client died. Anyways, I just downloaded the tar.gz for ktorrent, how do I install it?
<juano__> !ohmy | famicon
<ubotu> famicon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> bah he left
<Pelo> morphir,  do you need image editing software, I think you can do that in gimp, actualy I am pretty sure you can
<Zylstra555> Is it possible to recover data if I accidently remove a partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zylstra555: it is helpful for future reinstalls and such.. but for your first time.. just accept the "Use continious free space"
<Pelo> Zylstra555, not realy
<loke> timandtom: why not simply install the package?  sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<TheMasticator> guys, if I am trying to access Program Files folder on my hda1 drive, how do I type it in terminal since Program Files has a space?
<juano__> famicon: please don't talk like that in here, this is a friendly user channel
<morphir> Pelo, let me take a closer look :)
 * Zylstra555 *crosses fingers*
<evanotten> sweet no restart just run that in terminal?
<loke> TheMasticator: cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<genii> Zylstra555: Did you do anything to the partition after?
<timandtom> loke: Crap. You can tell I'm still being weened off of Windows here
<loke> TheMasticator: use a backslash to escape the space.
<Zylstra555> genii: Nope
<Pelo> TheMasticator,   cd /progra~1 or  cd /program\ files
<scguy318> timandtom: just do sudo aptitude install ktorrent, the package management frontends are there for a reason :)
<TheMasticator> oh nice! thanks
<genii> Zylstra555: How did you "remove" it?
<Annie> i need some help with my new ubuntu install :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | Annie
<ubotu> Annie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zylstra555> genii: nope
<timandtom> scguy318: haha, yeh, thanks. New to Linux still, i forget about that stuff.
<Pelo> morphir, I think the ppl in #gimp-users can tell you how/where to do it
<Annie> alright :D
<juano__> evanotten: sure give  it a try
<sebastian_> anybody has any ideas about how to make ubuntu not change the LCD brightness automatically?
<morphir> Pelo, thanks mate :)
<Annie> i just installed ubuntu on this aspire laptop
 * Pelo is getting a little over stressed atm , he gonna lashout at someone 
<chaosrl> I'm having some problems logging in. It appears that my computer hangs at "Loading local boot scripts (rc.loca)" and then returns to the gdm login screen. I can login as failsafe without any problems. Does anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<evanotten> The location or file could not be found came up when i ran  sudo apt-get install emerald-theme-manager in my terminal window
<genii> Zylstra555: What did you do that  "removed" it? repartitioned? sudo rm /dev/sdX ? etc
<Annie> and the sound isnt working, and i cannot seem to get the keyboard working
<Zylstra555> genii: I am just fearful when it comes to modifying my data like this... I did shrink my Vista partition, but thats all. Nothing removed
<hdevalence> hey, so I dropped my external drive and now it is making noises.....
<Annie> hdevalence, whats kind of noises
<Pelo> evanotten, open synaptic,  menu > system> admin> synaptic package manager,  and search for emerald, install everyting that seems related,   emerald,  emerald settings and such ,
<juano__> !alsa > Annie: (see private message from ubotu)
<genii> Zylstra555: So you shrunk the vista partition and then some other partition disappeared?
<hdevalence>  a kind of beeeeee-bip...beeeeee-bip......etc
<Pelo> Zylstra555, can you still boot vista ?
 * genii struggles to understand through the obtuseness
<Zylstra555> genii" nope, just me being fearful. Everything should be there. I am installing right now...
<hdevalence> maybe more of a bzzzzzzzz-bip
<Annie> juano__, what?
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: that isnt a good sign
<famicon> is ther eany way to speed up parted
<Zylstra555> pelo: no idea, we will see soon :)
<famicon> right now it tells me that i gotta wait 25 minuts
<Annie> hdevalence, thats probably NOT a good thing
<scguy318> hdevalence: doesn't sound good
<JensenDied> hdevalence: i agree, thats bad. like the click of death
<scguy318> hdevalence: better power it off ASAP
<Avt> how to uninstall mozilla in the mterinal?
<hdevalence> I did
<Pelo> Zylstra555,  if you can still boot vista after having resized the partiton youa re fine, try it , befor install utunbu,  if it works just proceed with the isntallation of ubuntu and you will be ok
<Annie> hdevalence, power it off
<Pelo> Avt, you mean everyting mozilla or just the mplayer-mozilla ?
<Annie> can anyone help me with my keyboard setup and sound drivers?
<famicon> vista
<loke> !ask | Annie
<ubotu> Annie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> !sound | Annie
<ubotu> Annie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Avt> pelo im trying to get it going so um dunno which is better
<chaosrl> Avt do you mean in the terminal?
<Avt> yes
<Pelo> Annie,  for the keyboard stuff , look in to meny > systrem> prefs
<evanotten> installing now
<hdevalence> I put it in the freezer - I've heard that can help
<chaosrl> Avt: you can search using "aptitude search mozilla" and find the names of the packages you want to uninstall
<Pelo> Avt, you lost me,  how recent is yoru install of ubuntu ?
<Zylstra555> Pelo: I really need a reformat anyways, so, I dont think there is a way to loose... except my save game files...
<Avt> pelo gutsy
<chaosrl> then use sudo aptitude remove <package> to remove it, but keep configuration files
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: that is only for an overheating drive, you caused physical damage to it
<robotic> Does anyone know why I might be getting the message "oss_audio: can't open /dev/dsp" on a text-to-speech software?
<Pc_Dark> can I get ubuntu to auto-update
<chaosrl> to get rid of config files, use aptitude purge instead of remove
<hdevalence> it was only like a foot
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: I have packed many a drive in blue ice to recover data
<Annie> whats blue ice?
<Pelo> Zylstra555, if you are gonna resitnall vista,  intall it first and ubuntu after , that way grub will detect vista and make the boot menu to with both os on it
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: A ziplock bag in the freezer works too :)
<chaosrl> Pc_Dark: update manager should be running automatically out-of-box
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: I have seen them drom off a car roof and be fine or just a foot and be trashed.
<chaosrl> it will let you know when there are updates
<yumbaman> does anyone know how to socksify World of Warscraft?
<thinh> how do i restart nfs server?
<Pelo> avt i mean how long ago did you install it,  if you donT ahve any data you ned to save,  just clean install and start from scratch
<hdevalence> actually, it's not the data I'm worried about..
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: the problem with that is condensation when you take it out.. yuo can get them too cold
<Zylstra555> pelo: I know, I am using Ubuntu to back up my data first... if It helps you to know, I have a semi-high PC knowledge level, just not exactly so much when it comes to Linux...
<Avt> pelo 2 hours ago
<Pelo> Zylstra555, you'll learn
<yumbaman> can anyone help me with socks proxy and WoW?
<loke> !ask | yumb
<ubotu> yumb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yumbaman> trying to socksify WoW
<Pelo> Avt, clean install ubuntu and then come back so we can tell you how to get mpg files to play properly in ff ,  the nice clean way
 * Zylstra555 would describe and accurately compair Ubuntu to being stabbed in the lower knee with a knife...
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I generally suck all the air out of the bag with a straw after I've duct-taped an opening around the plugs
<JensenDied> Zylstra555: many debian users would agree
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: the real question.. was it running when you dropped it?
<Pelo> Zylstra555, what ?
<Avt> pelo is there a tutorial online for ff????
 * Zylstra555 just so happens to have a soar knee at the moment...
<hdevalence> Jack_Sparrow: it was powered on, but not mounted, so yes.
<yumbaman> can I sockify WoW over a tunnel?
<morphir> Pelo, I don't see where printing is featured at all under gimp.. :/
<Avt> I been in here for two hours and im going on a trip tonight 12 midnight
<kitofhawaii> genii: never stick a drive in the freezer. all drives have a breathing hole on them, and relative humidity in a drive is the same as outside the drive. you get condensation and possibly ice, regardless of a ziplock bag
<Pelo> Avt,  not realy basicaly  just he line   sudo apt-get intall mozilla-mplayer && apt-get remove totem-mozilla should do it
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: a spinning drive... you probably lost the head
<Pelo> morphir, once you open the image,  in the image windows under files
<Avt> k
<Pelo> Avt, that was just one line of command btw
<loke> kitofhawaii: Freezing a drive is a last-resort solution if the drive has failed and will be replaced.
<Jack_Sparrow> kitofhawaii: I agree... you need to keep them cool...  but not in a freezer
<evanotten> ok i have successfully installed emeral themer
<Avt> pelo whats the rest of it?
<evanotten> and imported dark ice theme
<Zylstra555> Pelo, Jack_sparrow, genii, and everyone else, thanks for the help
<evanotten> how do i apply it
<evanotten> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
 * Pelo does the dance of joy in honnor of evanotten 
<evanotten> lol ty
<naes> evanotten just select it then restart X
<Pelo> evanotten,  drag drop the tar-gz file on the theme manager ,  the emerald theme manager I mean
<yumbaman> i am using a dynamic tunnel through SSH, i used freecap in Windows Vista, but I don't like using windoze to play if I don't have to.  I want to socksify World of Warcraft in ubuntu.  Is that possible?
<loke> naes: You don't restart x to apply a theme.
<naes> yea, but mine does ..
<Avt> pelo?
<genii> kitofhawaii: It's usually a last-ditch attempt at that point anyhow so I don't really care much if it lives longer than 1/2 hr or so
<naes> the windows borders dont show up until i restart x..
<Pelo> evanotten,  btw for compiz related stuff , you get better help in #compiz-fusion
<evanotten> restart x, ?
<loke> naes: Then you're in the right channel to get support for that. =]
<Pelo> Avt,  just clean install first
<evanotten> yeah my bad
<evanotten> thanks for your patience guys
<Pelo> evanotten,  to clean isntall x   crtl_alt_backspace
<Avt> this was a clean install two hours ago see how long it took and I still fobar my mpg stuff so whats the rest of the stuff
<nilihanth> how do I disable certain hardware?
<Dethlok> when you "suspend" your computer what all exactly is it doing?
<spiffman> whenever my computer does something fullscreen, like a game or even screensaver, i can see the blocky outline of my panels and any semi-transparent windows... anyone else get that?
<Jack_Sparrow> nilihanth: blacklist
<nilihanth> hmm
<Pelo> Dethlok,  ti copies your ram to the swap and turns of fthe cpu more or less
<juano__> Dethlok: i believe turning off monitor, lowering power to hdd
<Avt> im leaving pretty soon so I want to get this goin
<yumbaman> does anyone play World of Warcraft over a firewall?
<Pelo> spiffman, running compiz ?
<spiffman> pelo, yes
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: what is "blacklist"?
<kitofhawaii> loke and genii: fair enough, but usually we use peltier plates to accomplish that, not a residential freezer
<Dethlok> is it good for your computer to use that when you are afk for long durations or just leaving it run normally?
<Pelo> spiffman, turn them off and see if it still happens
<Avt> pelo can I repair install so it keep my background ect
<Pelo> Avt, jsut backup yoru /home folder
<Avt> o
<juano__> Dethlok: it is actually for that
<spiffman> pelo you mean the panels and windows? if i close them, there's no problem
<juano__> Dethlok: when you don't want a full power-off
<Iggz> HI. on loging in I get an error message regarding xserver being unble to be reached. startx gnome on the command prompt produces an error message saying unable to find nvidia - graphics driver I assume. I suppose this m,emans that the driver is currupted? And if so what is the commandline to pull and reinstall it? Or is there a simpler solution? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> nilihanth: not sure if that is what you want but... To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add " blacklist <modulename> " to the end of that list -
<loke> Dethlok: I think the only benefit is that you don't have a noisy computer, or kill a laptop battery.
<gkennyj> greetings
<evanotten> pelo, i just did something and i am back lol i am so confused man
<yumbaman> Who plays World of Warcraft?
<Pelo> spiffman, I mean turn off the desktop effects ,  and see if it still happnes
<Dethlok> so the cpu, ram and hdd's never actually shut down they just slow down
<Dethlok> i play world of warcraft
<Pelo> evanotten, what did you do ?
<yumbaman> do you play on ubuntu?
<Dethlok> yep
<yumbaman> over a firewall?
<evanotten> clean install buttons
<Dethlok> flawlessly
<evanotten> wow i am cool
<yumbaman> Dethlok, over a socks proxy before?
<Dethlok> a firewall, i dont think, i never set one up so im guessing no
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: I dont see a "my_blacklist" file, but I do see a couple others with "blacklist" in the names
<yumbaman> oh, im at school trying to play
<evanotten> so yeah no luck on the install of the new theme guess i should go to compiz irc?
<yumbaman> i know of only one way so far and that is OpenVPN
<Pelo> evanotten,  the compiz ppl will know exactly how you install an emerald theme yes,   #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> nilihanth: Perhaps a description of the probem you are trying to fix..
<yumbaman> i only have OpenSSH install
<MasterShrek> evanotten: do you have the emerald themes manager installed?
<Dethlok> hmmm, im guessing the firewall won't let you connect to the game?
<yumbaman> yea
<evanotten> yeah just installed it but it doesnt show up
<yumbaman> only ports 80 and 443 out
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<evanotten> it downloaded from synaptic
<evanotten> noob ftw
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, I have 2 LAN controllers and one gives me problems but it is the first that the NM wants to connect to.
<loke> evanotten: press alt+f2 then type emerald-theme-manager in the box
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: sometimes it locks up my machine even
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: I found a file called "blacklist" in /etc/modprobe.d/
<spiffman> pelo, if i turn all effects off, it works fine
<evanotten> k i got that up
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: it has things like "blacklist snd_intel8x0m" in it...is that what I want?
<naes> evan all you do is drag the emerald theme into the emerald theme manager
<Pelo> spiffman, I think you need to ask in #compiz-fusion if there is a way to turn off windows transparency whn you have something running fullscreen
<evanotten> ok i see a screenshot of the them and the info i.e engine is pixmap
<Iggz> Sorry to spam - but anyone help quickly with a graphics driver problem? :-)
<spiffman> Pelo, thanks! i don't quite know why the panel would show up, the parts that bleed through are not semitransparent, but i'll just ask there i guess
<naes> yep, then you just select it
<evanotten> >loke
<Pelo> Iggz,  we need to know the problem first
<loke> evanotten: click the theme and it should apply.
<Jack_Sparrow> nilihanth: Yu are in an area I know little about...  here is a link that MAY help.. not sure..  http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/10/24/ubuntu-gutsy-internet-help/
<loke> Sorry I can't guide you step by step, as I can't run emerald or compiz here.
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: can you quickly tell me how to find out my module's name?
<Pelo> evanotten, go ansd ask in #compiz-fusion
<evanotten> no just has an option to clear, refresh delete import or quit at the bottom, when clicked it highlights but no action
<evanotten> k i will check it out
<chaosrl> Is it a problem that when i use "dmesg | grep fglrx" it gives me fglrx 8.37.6, yet when i look in synaptic it shows that i have 8.44.3 installed?
<WildnQIk> how do i edit my ports for what is open ?
<loke> evanotten: Click the theme on the list on the left, it should apply automatically.
<thinh> need some help setting up a nfs share and mount
<xtknight> chaosrl, did you manually install newer fglrx, not from the repositories?
<loke> If not, perhaps emerald isn't running.  In which case. alt+f2 then type "emerald --replace"
<me4u> does anybody know how to solve this bug with loading the "young" theme for edubuntu
<Iggz> Pelo: On login I now get a message that umbutu cannot connect to xserver. and taken to commnd line. I impute startx gnome but get error message unable to find nvedia - i assume graphics driver....
<chaosrl> xtknight: yes, and now i can not login as anything but failsafe
<loke> xtknight: From AnandTech? ;)
<Iggz> I assume this is a corrupted driver? it came after a crash - grphics related
<xtknight> loke, indeed lol i asked u the same thing an hr ago, u must have missed it
<Jack_Sparrow> nilihanth: sorry , I was reading.. you mean like lspci  or lsusb
<loke> xtknight: Sorry, I'm easily distracted. :D
<Pelo> Iggz,  boot recovery mode type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select yoru driver again, for everthing else,  pick the default provided unless you know for sure , the restart the comp
<thinh> i have share an nfs folder and trying to mount it on a different machine i get permission denied. on the host i have added a line in ext/exports and use exportfs -ra afterwards but i still cant access any clue?
<xtknight> ;)
<Iggz> Pelo: thank you very much :-)
<chaosrl> should i have installed from the repos?
<loke> xtknight: No longer from AT, though.  Recently...re-banned.
<xtknight> lol
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I did lspci but I cannot tell what the name would be of the module...the name I'd type in "blacklist <name>"
<Evil> Can anyone point me to a document that shows the exact steps during the boot process of V7.10 ?
<Pelo> chaosrl,  you should always install from the repos
<xtknight> chaosrl, want to revert to normal driver for awhile?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I usually try the config with startx   ... is that wrong.?
<xtknight> chaosrl, but yes use restricted manager for drivers
<chaosrl> how would i do that?
<logankoester> Is ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso a livecd?
<chaosrl> i'm currently using the restricted driver i think
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: Here is the line from lspci that describes the problematic device...
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, reconfigrueing will /should re-enable the autostart of X
<xtknight> loke, well im on ubutnu forums too, just not as often sometimes
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: 01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX [Linksys EtherFast 10/100] (rev 25)
<loke> logankoester: Yes.  As long as "alternate" isn't in the filename, it's a liveCD.
<logankoester> thanks loke
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: is it "LNE100TX" ?
<loke> logankoester: You're welcome.
<xtknight> chaosrl, youre using fglrx from ati.com right now but we can uninstall this
<Pelo> afk
<Jack_Sparrow> nilihanth: I am brain dead today...  but yes.. that looks right...
<xtknight> chaosrl, do you remember downloading a .sh file?
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: lol, ok I'll try it...thanks!
<chaosrl> xtknight: no, i had a .run file
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok that's good too
<chaosrl> xtknight: if it helps, i used the guide from "mylittleubuntuguide" to try to get suspend/hibernate
<chaosrl> which didn't work either :P
<Jack_Sparrow> nilihanth: make a backup of your old file
<xtknight> chaosrl, hmm so it told you to install official fglrx to suspend?
<chaosrl> i thought it was kind of wierd, but i guess so
<xtknight> anyone know if the ATI linux .run drivers support --uninstall from command line?
<WildnQIk> how do i set my time and date up manually ?
<chaosrl> xtknight: here's a link to the guide: http://www.mylittleubuntuguide.com/2007/10/21/gutsy-suspend-hibernate-workingat-a-cost/
<onats> nick fong
<nilihanth> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I will
<xtknight> chaosrl,  oh boy.. looks like we've got some stuff to revert.
<embed> need help understanding the Ubuntu boot process - anyone familiar w/ this ?
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok, one sec
<chaosrl> xtknight: i've uninstalled the packages from the first step (purged)
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chaosrl> which then told me it needed libcairo+some other things again, which i allowed
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok, well the first pkgs are harmless, you can keep those.  in fact you might want them.  they are just build tools
<WildnQIk> how do i set my time and date up manually ?
<papatroll> papatroll@papatroll-laptop:~$ lsusbBus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  this is what i get when i use the lsusb command so it is finding the camera but i cant get it to work do i need to mount it and how do i do it plz help thank you
<chaosrl> ok
<Pelo> WildnQIk, menu < system in prefs or adkmin, somwehre ni there
<grim_tickler> hi
<xtknight> chaosrl, the guide had you build a .deb file.  do you have the .deb(s) stil?
<xtknight> still
<chaosrl> no
<chaosrl> :(
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok why don tyou build the debs again then
<xtknight> bash ./ati-driver-installer-.run –buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<Pelo> papatroll, regular digital camera or webcam ?
<xtknight> --buildpkg, not the em-dash it likes to put there
<papatroll> webcam
<bobbob1016> How can I see how fast my connection to my router is?  I know this sounds weird, but I am using a powerline networking device, since I don't want to buy wifi for everything in my room.  I think since the adapter is rated for 85mbps, the switch I have here might be setting it to 10mbps.  Any one know how I can find out?
<loke> WildnQIk: Right click on the clock -> adjust time and date.  Make sure you choose "manual" instead of synchronized, then adjust as you see fit.
<embed> Sorry, I meant after GRUB/LILO - I don't understand what happens (and how) when "init" is called
<chaosrl> xtknight so use that line of code you just said?
<xtknight> chaosrl, ya
<Pelo> papatroll, check the model in the forum , but webcam in ubuntu is shaky at best
<Pelo> !webcam | papatroll
<ubotu> papatroll: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chaosrl> k, lemme grab the .run again
<WildnQIk> i only got the server version to set the time
<papatroll> thanks i thoght it was a long shot i use usb view and it says it cant access where the usb file is suposed to be so i thoght i might have to mount it or edit the fstab file or something
<Pelo> WildnQIk,  man clock see if you cna make somethingof that
<kitofhawaii> WildnQIk: "sudo date mmddhhmm 2007" (hours in 24 hour time format)
<loke> WildnQIk: sudo date -s "Wed Dec 12 20:30 2007"
<grim_tickler> hi
<loke> Hi, grim.
<Pelo> papatroll, you need the webcam driver thingy and a viewer applet but I never managed to get ti working , mind you mind was a cheap wone
<chaosrl> xtknight: i've got the .debs now
<xtknight> chaosrl, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all *.deb
<grim_tickler> sup loke
<loke> Not much, how can we help you?
<papatroll> i was hoping wine would work
<Dethlok> how do you get the transparent launcher that you see in screen shots, its usually located in the bottom middle of the screen and is transparent?
<papatroll> i got the exe that came with it
<xtknight> Dethlok, like mac osx ?
<loke> Dethlok: That's Awn.  Avant Window Nagivator.
<grim_tickler> just hanging out
<chaosrl> xtknight: it's asking me to specify packages by their own names
<xtknight> chaosrl, doh, yeah you're right i gave u wrong cmd
<Dethlok> never used mac but i think they do have it as well from pictures i've seen
<xtknight> chaosrl, been a while :)
<Pelo> papatroll, not sure how you would get wine to find the hardware,  maybe the ppl in #winehq cna help on this but I doudt it
<xtknight> chaosrl, umm what are the filenames of each one?  paste or pastebin
<Dethlok> thank you loke i will try it out
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chaosrl> xtknight: it's more than i know
<chaosrl> xtknight: there are four of them
<xtknight> chaosrl, paste in a single line w/ commas here
<papatroll> wine was a shot  in the dark it just sounded logical i have no linux exp to know if that would even work
<shittingBull> hi. ubuntu n00b here. been using debian for many years on servers. having some starter problems. screen blacks on inital kernel boot. anything to share?
<Pelo> papatroll, I think you would still need linux to recognise the camera before wine would run your app and access the device
<chaosrl> xtknight: xorg-driver-fglrx-dev_8.433-1_amd64.deb, xorg-driver-fglrx_8.433-1)amd64.deb, fglrx-kernel-source_8.433-1_amd64.deb, fglrx-amdcccle_8.433-1_amd64.deb
<Pelo> papatroll,  did you try the spcaxx driver and the camaroma app to get your webcam working ?
<chaosrl> in that second one it's and underscore and not a paren
<xtknight> chaosrl, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all xorg-driver-fglrx-dev xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-amdcccle
<tsukasa> hey how do i browse a nfs share via terminal
<shittingBull> help plz?
<xtknight> chaosrl, to convert deb filename to pkg generally you just remove version # and arch (i386/amd64/all)
<papatroll> i dont know waht spaxx is and camorama domnt seem to do anything
<Pelo> shittingBull,  actual question please
<shittingBull> screen blacks (monitor gets no proper signal) on initial kenel load.
<Pelo> papatroll, did you read the webcam tutorial ubotu gave you earlier ?
<chaosrl> xtknight: ok, purging. btw, thanks for your help
<shittingBull> 7.10 x64. nvidia
<chaosrl> it's done
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok
<xtknight> chaosrl, what are you in now, btw?  terminal?  failsafe?
<xtknight> another pc?
<chaosrl> failsafe
<Pelo> shittingBull, not sure all nvidia cards are covered by the driver in x64, you might need i386
 * Atrum1306 how are you all doing
<xtknight> chaosrl, gksu gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<embed> help plz?
<papatroll> i was just starting to i stopped to answer questions :)
<shittingBull> its 8800gt
<Pelo> embed, quesiton please
<chaosrl> xtknight: i've alread removed fglrx from there, if that helps
<xtknight> chaosrl, remove the line DISABLED_MODULES=”fglrx”
<xtknight> ok
<chaosrl> it just says
<Pelo> shittingBull, same comment, try i386 instead of amd64
<xtknight> chaosrl, ya it's good if it says disabled but not fglrx
<chaosrl> DISABLED_MODULES=""
<xtknight> as long as fg isnt in there
<shittingBull> not the alternate text one?
<chaosrl> ok
<xtknight> chaosrl, umm, alright now let's try restricted manager
<embed> thanks Pelo - need to understand what happens after grub executes - init called, etc...
<Pelo> shittingBull, alernate install cd for the i386 version of ubuntu
<xtknight> chaosrl, gksu restricted-manager
<Pelo> embed, better question
<chaosrl> ok
<shittingBull> k. tnx. ill try that
<Pelo> embed, start with the issue that is making you ask
<embed> pelo, ok - it looks like /inittab is gone in 7.1 - what is the order now ?
<jon_> onnell
<chaosrl> xtknight: i have 2 drivers listed: ATI accelerated graphics driver and Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL) and both are enabled and in use
<Pelo> embed, that has nothign to do with grub,   and in init.d I beleive is what you need
<xtknight> chaosrl, hmm ok go back to console, type "sudo rmmod fglrx" a couple times to make sure current fglrx is gone
<kelsin> embed: ubuntu uses upstart now, but the init starting order for unlevel too is by file order in /etc/rc2.d
<chaosrl> ok, the first time it just gave me a new command line line, and the second time it told eme the moduel doesn't exist
<embed> pelo, so when "init" is called does it execute all the scripts in "init.d" ?
 * Pelo thinks embed better listen to kelsin 
<xtknight> chaosrl, sudo apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Pelo> embed, Ithe rc levels , which are jsut  symlinks for the stuff in init,d
<embed> pelo, i just dont understand
<kelsin> embed: ubuntu now uses upstart, google it for the small amount of info on the web there is. I don't know the startup order but the upstart jobs are in /etc/event.d
<chaosrl> xtknight: i'm getting E: Unmet dependencies. Try "apt-get -f install" with no packages (or specify a solution).
<onats> whats the command to resolve the hostname of an ip?
<rockoman> hey can somebody help me?
<xtknight> chaosrl, can you paste the whole thing on pastebin ?
<Pelo> embed,  this isn'T realy my thing, I think kelsin understands this stuff better
<kelsin> embed: once the rc2 job is started though the script in /etc/rc2.d get called in alpha order
<embed> ok thanks
<chaosrl> xtknight: sorry, what's pastebin?
<xtknight> !pastebin | chaosrl
<ubotu> chaosrl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> rockoman,  can you ask an actual quesiotn ?
<TheMasticator> can I apt-get crossover?
<rockoman> i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my desktop, and when it attempts to load i get a "OUT OF RANGE" error. Can someone help me?
<det4100> How does one get nmbd to run at startup, instead of starting it up manually after logging on to session?
<chaosrl> !pastebin | chaosrl
<Pelo> TheMasticator, crossover is propriatary, apt is only for free stuff, you can get wine from apt-get
<Pelo> rockoman,  you need to change the horiz sync values in your xorg.conf file to match that of your monitor
<TheMasticator> oh gotcha! Photoshop in Wine keeps telling me I am missing personalization information
<bazhang> rockoman: that means that your monitor is trying for a resolution your card is not set up for or does not support
<rockoman> I read that online, I dont know how to change it ;/
<chaosrl> xtknight: like this?
<chaosrl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48026/
<kelsin> TheMasticator: have you check the wine appdb to see if there is a solution for that?
<kelsin> !appdb | TheMasticator
<ubotu> TheMasticator: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> rockoman: and listen to Pelo on this
<Pelo> rockoman, boot the recovery mode,   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   look for the horiz sync line and cange the values,  you probablay only need to change the high value
<TheMasticator> thanks guys, I haven't only googled it and found nothing
<Pelo> rockoman,  check the label on the back of your monitor fo rthe info or the manual or the maker's website
<xtknight> chaosrl, apparently one pkg slipped thru our hands: fglrx-kernel-2.6.22-14-generic
<xtknight> chaosrl, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all fglrx-kernel-2.6.22-14-generic
 * Pelo is batting 1 tonight 
<rockoman> when i boot to recovery mode, it stops loading after it shows "101.606024 ===================="
<Pelo> rockoman,  is this a clean install ?
<xtknight> (that's a timestamp)
<rockoman> yeah
<Pelo> rockoman, install again
<bjbum> hello all. this is my 2nd day of ubuntu linux (longtime mac user). having trouble getting sound to work (gutsy 64, intel hd audio controller) :'(
<rockoman> i already did that ;/
<chaosrl> xtknight: ok. should i retry the command you sent earlier?
<xtknight> chaosrl, nope
<xtknight> chaosrl, just the last one
<rockoman> i also used to alternative iso
<Pelo> rockoman, you can try from the alternate isntall cd , it is text based and is usualy less touchy about hardware when installing
<chaosrl> xtknight, i've purged the last one now
<rockoman> because the live CD would freeze before it would get me to the live desktop
<Ttech> bjbum, restricted drivers
 * Pelo is getting annoyed at rockoman 
<Ttech> synaptic
<xtknight> chaosrl, sudo apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<xtknight> ok now try this
<xtknight> chaosrl, i gues if thats what u meant by last cmd, ya
<Pelo> rockoman, is this a laptop ?
<rockoman> nope
<Pelo> rockoman, older pc ?
<rockoman> i installed ubuntu fine on my laptop
<rockoman> about a year old
<Pelo> rockoman, what videocard ?
<chaosrl> xtknight, it's finished
<rockoman> radeon 1300 series
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok, do you know how to configure your xorg to use fglrx?
<Pelo> rockoman,  can you get the command line from anywhere ?
<Ttech> Does anyone know of a better Gnome (Ubuntu) menu editor?
<chaosrl> xtknight: not really? i've been through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg a couple of times, but niether time went very smoothly
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok
<rockoman> let me see
<xtknight> chaosrl, try "gksu restricted-manager" now
<localgod11> how do i exit and save changed in iv?
<Pelo> Ttech, Itink that main-menu is it
<Pelo> localgod11, try crtl x or q
<Ttech> the menu editor? No other programs to edit the menu?
<localgod11> no
<chaosrl> xtknight, it shows the same two as before, but now the ATI accelerated graphics driver is Enabled, but Not in use
<bjbum> Ttech, is restricted drivers a package in synaptic? because the restricted drivers manager thing from the system menu, nothing shows up. only my graphics card and wireless card (both proprietaries are being used)
<rockoman> when im at the bootscreen and i press "ESC" i can press C to get to a command-line
<rockoman> thats about it
<Pelo> Ttech,  not that I know of
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok that's good.  try enabling now and you should be good
<localgod11> i do that sand it says ^mode
<xtknight> chaosrl, in the future always use restricted manager to install proprietary drivers, (if) possible
<Pelo> rockoman, ok  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  sselect the vesa driver and for everthing else stick to the defaults
<localgod11> X^mode
<chaosrl> xtknight: should i uncheck the enabled box and then recheck it?
<bjbum> i've compiled the latest asla as it says here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bjbum> but still no go :'(
<rockoman> Error 27: Unrecognized Command ;'/
<xtknight> chaosrl, hmm i guess?  is there a way to tell it to use the driver?
<xtknight> chaosrl, i cant remember, im not using restricted right now
<chaosrl> xtknight: yah, i'll probably not mess with my install until hh or a sure fix for suspend comes out
<Pelo> bjbum, menu > system> admin ( or prefs ) sound >  check to make sure you card is selected in for all the kind of sounds
<xtknight> chaosrl, unenable and then reenable, then see if it notifies you of anything like "reboot to try your new restricted drivers" or whatever
<chaosrl> xtknight: yeah, i'ts asking for a reboot
<xtknight> chaosrl, ok , well, reboot ;)
<Pelo> rockoman, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , just incase I misstyped earlier
<chaosrl> i guess i'll go ahead and reboot and come back and let you know. thanks though!
<xtknight> should be fine after that
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> ok
<rockoman> same error
<rockoman> its at a grub> command thing
<Pelo> rockoman,  hmm
<Pelo> rockoman,  I give up
<rockoman> ;/
<Pelo> sorry
<rockoman> ive tried to install different linux's also and it freezes on the live cd ;/
 * Pelo feels like the total and uther failure that he is , 
<rockoman> i cant figure out why
<Pelo> live cd do not include ati or nvidia drivers because they are propriatary and livecd only include FOSS stuff
<bjbum> Pelo, i've tried them all on oss, asla. still doesn't work :(
<Pelo> bjbum, did yo try with the !sound troubler shooti8ng guide first ?
<rockoman> if it helps i cant access a Shell prompt when i use the alternative cd
<rockoman> *i CAN
<rockoman> if that helps?
<Pelo> rockoman, try installing from the alternate install cd again, see how far you get, make a note of the dpkg-reconfigure line and run that after you have finished the install
<chaosrl> xtknight: Success! Thank you so much!
<xtknight> chaosrl, glad i could make it a success ;P
<xtknight> those are always good words to hea r
<rockoman> i tried that already too ;/, i didnt even see the configure for the video when i installed
<chaosrl> xtknight: i actually had one more question: what does gksu do?
<naes> rockoman sometimes when i install it hangs up in the installation process if you wait it will usually go through though it seems it wont, or just start it over, evertime it has "hanged" on a comp for me it has eventually gone through or gone through after restarting
 * Pelo congradulaes xtknight for getting his noob back on track 
<xtknight> chaosrl, it is the graphical version of sudo,  aka gksudo and gksu...   same thing.  they should be used when running GUI programs thru sudo
<r3n0c> can somebody help me with connecting from an ubuntu comp to windows, via vncviewer
<Odd-rationale> How do I "include '/usr/games' in the PATH enviroment variable?
<chaosrl> so sudo gedit would be the same thing as gksu gedit, right?
<r3n0c> the windows comp has a password
<Pelo> rockoman,  you don'T get a configure for the video when you install from the alt cd or the live one
<kelsin> r3n0c: are you getting an error?
<r3n0c> but vncviewer doesn't allow for a password
<ilfat_g> +n
<xtknight> chaosrl, well gksu is safer to use.  sudo could potentially do something bad, i dont know, at least that's what they say
<xtknight> (hint: sudo is probably fine0
<rockoman> oh ;/
<chaosrl> haha, ok
<r3n0c> kelsin, i just don't know how to input a password into the vncviewer
<kelsin> r3n0c: if you just do "vncviewer <windows.ip>" it will ask for a password if it needs one
<rockoman> naes, i've tried three different linux's and they all stop at the same place, i'ved waited for it to kick back up, but it doesnt ;/
<r3n0c> kelsin, it totally doesn't tho
<Pelo> rockoman,  the alt-cd insatlls all theway thought then reboot , if you get the desktop fine,  if you dont, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and selesct the vesa
<Pelo> rockoman,  where does the install stop ?
<r3n0c> kelsin, it says no matching security types
<kelsin> r3n0c: that's because you're using the free enterprise realvnc on windows
<kelsin> r3n0c: go download the tightvnc for windows vncserver, it will work
<r3n0c> kelsin, it is not the freeversion... full version
<kelsin> r3n0c: well then that's def the reason
<rockoman> when i use the live cd, it freezes BEFORE the desktop comes up, i used the alt CD and it finishes installing, but when it goes to load Ubuntu, it shows me the "Out of Range" Error
<rockoman> and i try to goto a command, but the command terminal wont show up under recovery
<kelsin> r3n0c: they don't let anything but their client connect, so you'll need to install their linux client, or use another vnc server on windows
<Pelo> rockoman,  when you get the hout of range error, do you get a command line prompt ?
<kelsin> r3n0c: I don't think their current client is packaged for ubuntu at all
<rockoman> nope, just a black screen that says out of range
<Pelo> rockoman, how do you try to get the recovery mode ?
<rockoman> i press during the GRUB countdown
<Pelo> rockoman, press what ?
<rockoman> esc
<r3n0c> kelsin, o ok, so if i dl tightvnc on the windows box it'll work?
<Pelo> rockoman, ok
<kelsin> r3n0c: yes, I do know for sure that the error you got is due to using a free client on windows trying to connect to the enterprise realvnc server on windows
<TheMasticator> Woh, Photoshop 7.0 works SO fast using Wine... I never would've imagined
<rockoman> is there something i can edit the commands before booting?
<juano__> TheMasticator: 7.0 is pretty old
<kelsin> TheMasticator: wine isn't an emulator, what it's doing shouldn't result in a speed slowdown, just a "a lot of things don't work" problem
<Pelo> rockoman, boot he alt cd, select eh command line, mount the ubuntu partition,   ( sudo mkdir /mnt/ubu /dev/hda1 , or whatever it is ) then,    cd /mnt/ubu/etc/X11 ,  sudo nano xorg.conf , find hte horiz sync line and change it for the range of your monitor
<kelsin> TheMasticator: hence wine able to run a lot of games just fine
<juano__> TheMasticator: CS2 is the newest
<rockoman> k give me a minute
<TheMasticator> yeah, I know 7 is just all I have
<TheMasticator> and it runs faster in linux using wine than windows XP or Vista
<Pelo> rockoman, you do realise that I am making this up as I go at this time
<spiffman> juano__ there's cs3 now
<juano__> TheMasticator: heh
<rockoman> lol ;/
<juano__> spiffman: yep CS3
<juano__> spiffman: your right
<Iggz> Hi,can anyone tell me if there is a cammand line to disable 3d desk-top effects from the recovery screen? :-)
<rockoman> when i use the CD should i select "install a command-line system"?
<Pelo> rockoman, I'm in heavy troubleshooting mode ATM,  try stuff and see if you can get a way to fix the problem
<Iggz> *command
<juano__> spiffman: didn't know it was completely out in a stable version though
<Pelo> Iggz,  the ppl in #compiz-fusion probably know
<spiffman> juano__ it is, well for windows... haven't tried it in wine yet
<Iggz> pelo: thanks
<Pelo> rockoman, I thnk you can run a command line from the cd , witouht installing,
<juano__> spiffman: i see, i tried dreamweaver with wine and flash, none worked
<bazhang> http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_03.shtml rockoman for dapper but should still apply for gutsy
<rockoman> i dont see it anywhere
<chaosrl> i guess since i'm here and procrastinating studying for finals, does anyone know how to get battle.net for starcraft to work in ubuntu?
<Pelo> rockoman,  but if you want you can try installing a command line system and if that goes whell we can try intalling  a desktop ontop afterwards
<spiffman> juano__ what happened when you tried to run/install them?
<rockoman> bazhang, i already saw that site, thank you, but i cant get to a command
<Pelo> rockoman, following me one this ?
<rockoman> yep
<rockoman> i'll install the command system
<Oerllikon> anyone know much about ubuntu themes for nokias?
<juano__> spiffman: eemm... i installed fine, but then i tried running and nothing it just didn't do nothing at all... , but there was a waring message at installation sayin dreamweaver needed IE4 or something like that, but i read that you can ignore that and it won't affect running
<Pelo> rockoman, I'mgoing to bed in 30 min , I'll wait for you as long as I can
<rockoman> k thank you
<r3n0c> kelsin, sorry back, how do i remove the vncviewer that comes wiht ubuntu?
<juano__> spiffman: still no luck running those with wine
<r3n0c> kelsin, sudo apt-get autoremove vncviewer didn't work
<evanotten> i know that this is the wrong venue for support with compiz however nobody there has been willing to assist me in my problem
<juano__> spiffman: not even with crossover office
<evanotten> ok i had a system problem and needed to reboot, i have downloaded a glk2 file that is a tar file .. i am attempting to change the system tray to look like vista and to be black
<evanotten>  i seem to be unable to install it properly
<evanotten>  i have attempted to drag and drop the file into system>appearance>themes
<evanotten>  without avail
<evanotten> can anyone help
<Oerllikon> anyone?
<debaser> !enter | evanothen
<ubotu> evanothen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kelsin> r3n0c: if you are now running the tight server on windows the client on linux should work fine
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<chaosrl> Oerllikon, are you looking for ubuntu-esque themes for nokia phones?
<r3n0c> kelsin,  i just dl'd the enterprise edition of vnc on the linux box, supports the 128bit encryption which is on the windows one
<r3n0c> kelsin,  and it connects fine
<Oerllikon> yep
<Pelo> evanotten, go back into appearsnce,  select the theme tab ,  customise button at the botom,  check under controls
<r3n0c> evanotten,  there is an ubuntu cygwin forum
<spiffman> juano__ dang... i haven't tried very large wine apps, except worms armageddon :P which did some strange things
<r3n0c> evanotten, on irc
<kelsin> r3n0c: so now you just want to remove the one on ubuntu?
<papuccino1> Hello
<Oerllikon> i have an osx one right now
<chaosrl> what kind of phone do you have?
<r3n0c> kelsin, yeah, b/c i wanna install the enterprise edition
<chaosrl> and have you googled for one?
<r3n0c> but autoremove vncviewer doesn't work
<kelsin> r3n0c: so you havn't installed the enterprise edition yet? Does it overwrite the ubuntu one or something?
<Oerllikon> its a nokia 6555b
<papuccino1> Just wanted to ask one quick question: If my Live CD installer get's stuck on language selection on my laptop is it because of the small RAM I have? Would the alternate (text-based) installer work?
<r3n0c> kelsin,  i didn't install it, i just extracted it to desktop, it is a standalone app
<Oerllikon> yea, the one i found was just an ubuntu symbol with the previous theme
<kelsin> papuccino1: trying the alternate text-mode installer is always a good idea for stalls on the live cd version
<r3n0c> kelsin,  but i wanna make it so tat i can type vncviewer in terminal to run it
<r3n0c> an dit is currently pointing to the free version
<Pelo> papuccino1, yes
<papuccino1> Thank you very much kelsin. Downloading it right now from the torrent. =)
<kelsin> r3n0c: i would place it in /usr/local/bin, that comes ahead of /usr/bin in the path
<r3n0c> kelsin, yeah, but how do i get rid of the vncviewer that came with ubuntu
<papuccino1> Ok, see ya later.
<kelsin> papuccino1: the installer steps are identical so it's just as easy (imo) but will get you a system to debug if there is an issue
<r3n0c> kelsin,  they are both called "vncviewer"
<papuccino1> Yeah, I read in this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<kelsin> r3n0c: "sudo aptitude search vnc" to find which vnc packages are installed, then remove them like you were doing with the right package names
<papuccino1> Thank you again. Ubuntu rocks so far. I love it. =D
<r3n0c> kelsin,  thanks
<juano__> spiffman: i think wine is a bit worse then they put it... never really *worked* for me
<Oerllikon> wordi love ubuntu
<kelsin> r3n0c: you can also do "dpkg -S /usr/bin/vncviewer" I think to find which package owns the ubuntu one
<debaser> juano__: wine is still in beta
<chaosrl> Oerllikon have you tried making your own? http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/7e78403b-ce27-42c3-ba3c-d8629da7622a/Nokia_Series_40_Theme_Studio.html
 * Pelo just sits here and soaks up the love 
<chaosrl> or is that not a Series 40?
<kelsin> juano__: still in beta like debaser said but even so it runs all my blizzard games, so I'm happy
<chaosrl> i don't know much about nokias
<r3n0c> kelsin,  the second one dpkg... is not found
<Oerllikon> i think its series 60
<juano__> debaser: kelsin  yeh, ive been able to run some games though thats true
<spiffman> juano__ yea, i think it was more directed towards specific apps, like photoshop, rather than every windows app
<Oerllikon> it doesnt recognize .sis files, the more common ones
<juano__> spiffman: i agree
<debaser> juano__, kelsin: that's mostly a "courtesy" from the developers, only technically is still in beta
<r3n0c> kelsin,  found it, the built in one is called xvnc4viewer
<papuccino1> One more question please: What are the absolute specs needed for Ubuntu 7.10 to run decently. I don't need the extra compiz, just the normal with a little animation going on. Nothing too fancy. Would it run ok on: 256Mb RAM, 1.2Ghz processor, 20Gb hard disk laptop?
<Milos_SD> How can I make my Leadtek WinFast 2000/XP Global work? This is the lspci output: http://pastebin.com/m6950a479
<Cyclopes> i have a couple of network interfaces that i want to remove, although there is nothing about them in /etc/network/interfaces , is there anywhere else i should look for?
<naes> papuccino1 yes
<chaosrl>  Oerllikon: have you tried this? http://series-60-theme-studio.en.softonic.com/symbian
<juano__> kelsin: did you have to install directx 9 under wine or is it better not to ? i really can't recall that and was wanting to install some games
<cptmorgan> in a preseed file how do i specify a nfs point for the installation medium?
<papuccino1> Ah cool. Thanks Naes.
<kelsin> juano__: all my games run in opengl mode, so I wouldn't know
<Oerllikon> papuccino1: it would run nicely on that system
<juano__> kelsin: i see
<papuccino1> This IRC > The forums. Thanks guys, see ya
<Oerllikon> i have a 634mhz celeron, and 256mb of ram, and it runs pretty well
<naes> run like a roundhouse from Chuck Norris that is..
<triplc> hi all
<Oerllikon> thanks, i thought about that, but i figured it would be over my head
<kelsin> r3n0c: ahhhh ubuntu uses alternatives to handle the vnc binary so yeah it doesn't find vncviewer, oh well, glad you found it
<juano__> kelsin: i like Nexuiz though, and some other native linux games
<triplc> How to change font in "shell output"? I can change font in edit area, but the font in Shell Output is quite small
<dsl997> hey juanito, you're the main man at damnsmalllinux right? you cool ...got a winmodem working
<Templar_> hi there - has anyone had sucess connecting via vnc to a machine running compiz???
<poormanjoe> hello fellow users
<kahrytan> juano__➲  Ever tried Wolfstein: ET?
<triplc> How to change font in "shell output"? I can change font in edit area, but the font in Shell Output is quite small -- I am talking about gEdit
<poormanjoe> i'm new to ubuntu
<spiffman> juano__ i second kahrytan's reccomendation, i'm playing it right now :)
<poormanjoe> been using it about a month now
<juano__> kahrytan: eeemm nope, but my brother is a wolf 3d fan
<kahrytan> spiffman➲  you play ET to?
<poormanjoe> will never go back
<debaser> !hello | poormanjoe
<ubotu> poormanjoe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Templar_> is it even possible
<spiffman> kahrytan yea
<juano__> kahrytan: hes really good at it
<poormanjoe> thank you sir
<juano__> kahrytan: i want to install it on my ubuntu
<debaser> poormanjoe: you're welcome
<juano__> kahrytan: is it available at the repos ?
<kahrytan> juano__➲  no.
<Oerllikon> chaosrl: thanks for the link
<debaser> juano__: download from idsoftware mirror
<kahrytan> juano__➲  it has it's own installer though
<juano__> debaser: kahrytan  cool, i'll check it out thanks
<chaosrl> Oerllikon: no problem, sorry i can't be of more help
<Oerllikon> its no problem at all, i know nokias arent very popular phones for geeks like myself
<kahrytan> juano__➲  And dont forgot Quake Wars
<poormanjoe> oerllikon: im getting the cable soon for my LG
<Oerllikon> they dont have much of a hackers "market"
<kahrytan> juano__➲  Thats a new game they built native for windows and linux at same time
<Oerllikon> oh, you had to get a special cable too?
<poormanjoe> but how custumizable is Verizon?
<chaosrl> haha, well neither does samsung :P
<juano__> kahrytan: wow cool... you got a link for that one ?
<kahrytan> poormanjoe➲  what do you mean
<Oerllikon> im not sure, but it just depends on that particuar phone
<poormanjoe> oerllikon: yes, got a usb cable
<IanLiu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kahrytan> juano__➲  goto Splash damage developer site
<juano__> kahrytan: and one for wolf ?
<Oerllikon> yeah, me too
<Oerllikon> the only hackers phone that nokia makes is the one that runs windows mobile
<kahrytan> juano__➲ http://www.splashdamage.com/
<poormanjoe> oerllikon: i read it is a break in my contract if i use airtime minutes to connect to the internet
<poormanjoe> oerllikon: you think its likly they will bust me?
<juano__> kahrytan: great i found wolf, im downloading it now, and im gonna download quake wars 2
<Oerllikon> hmm, airtime minutes?
<juano__> kahrytan: 2 as in too :P
<Pelo> g'night folks
<juano__> kahrytan: not v2 :P
<kahrytan> juano__➲  download wolf from here -> http://returntocastlewolfenstein.filefront.com/file/Enemy_Territory;14408
<Oerllikon> you could just bs, and say it was an accident
<bazhang> bye Pelo
<fimmtiu> I've got a really nasty problem with a fresh 7.10 installation -- malloc() is scribbling all over the stack of programs I compile on it! I've got it down to a very tiny test case, and tried it on a couple of other systems, and it worked fine.
<kahrytan> juano__➲  it's the fastest one
<juano__> kahrytan: ok
<fimmtiu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48029/ for the test case.
<poormanjoe> oerllikon:yes on verizion the internet is accessed for only $15/month+airtime mintues
<Oerllikon> poormanjoe: would there be a performance gain from that?
<spiffman> anyone know any good music visualizers for ubuntu? winamp under wine skips a lot...
<poormanjoe> oerllikon: it would be "wifi-anywhere" for my thinkpad
<lucian> how do you find out what you need to mount for a usb drive? i.e. /dev/???
<poormanjoe> /dev/sda i think
<juano__> lucian: sudo fdisk -l
<poormanjoe> or /dev/sda0
<lucian> let me try. .. i thought that was the hard drive
<juano__> lucian: your usb device will be listed there
<poormanjoe> well im new too, listen to juanao_
<Oerllikon> poormanjoe: what would happen if you tried to do that? what could they do?
<lucian> juano__: sweeet! thanks
<juano__> lucian: no problem :)
<poormanjoe> oerllikon: im not sure, i have done it yet, i go home next week to experiment
<spiffman> man, fluxbox is fast
<lucian> i was always curious how you were supposed to figure that out and solely relied on ubuntu to automount
<kahrytan> juano__➲  for Quake Wars, goto http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/etqw/
<debaser> spiffman: man, consoel is fast
<poormanjoe> oerllikon: seems like it would be tracable, accessing a network with unauthorized access
<spiffman> debaser: lol
<poormanjoe> has anyone used backtrack2?
<juano__> kahrytan: awesome :) , whats your nick when you game online ?
<lucian> poormanjoe: i have, briefly
<kahrytan> juano__➲  For Wolf ... well ..
<vladtzu> I noticed I wasn't getting any sound for pidgin or firefox, so I opened up xmms and tried to play an mp3 and got the error message:  Coulnd't Open Audio File, Please check that your soundcard is configured properly, the correct output plugin selected, and no other program is blocking the soundcard
<vladtzu> I haven't restarted or anything and it was working fine earlier
<slashzul> how do you change the name of the automount point for a usb device?
<fimmtiu>  Anyone willing to take a look? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48029/  Unless I can figure this out, this box is useless for any development.
<juano__> !alsa | vladtzu
<ubotu> vladtzu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Annie> !help sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help sound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Annie> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poormanjoe> has anyone used backtrack2?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Annie
<slashzul> my usb large storage device automounts to /media/WD Passport and I want it to mount /mnt/100GB
<marc> hey guys im having trouble with my screen i keep getting "OUT OF RANGE" error after I installed, and when I goto recovery mode I dont get a command line all I see is "==============" after various things load ;/
<scguy318> !fixres | marc
<ubotu> marc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JensenDied> poormanjoe: havnt in a while, but i have before
<junkie> Hey, how to you remove the hidden flag from a partition?
<Annie> i can't figure out my sound for the life of me
<bazhang> poormanjoe: yes, but offtopic here
<scguy318> junkie: use a partition tool to edit flags
<marc> i cant use commands because i cant get to a terminal
<elrics_fate> marc
<junkie> scguy318: I've tried qtparted and fdisk, but i don't see an option
<Oerllikon> poormanjoe: it seems like they would have some way of not letting you do that
<elrics_fate> go to applications
<elrics_fate> then look under accesories
<poormanjoe> jensenDied: are have any deepweb page bookmarks for it? relatued forum not much help other than cracking wifi
<scguy318> junkie: in GPartEd its right click -> Manage Flags
<bazhang> Annie: read the link I provided
<scguy318> junkie: that's what I use since I'm on GNOME
<marc> im not talking about the computer im on, i installed Ubuntu on another computer, and it wont load the desktop
<junkie> scguy318: I'll give gparted a shot
<juano__> Annie: have you tried running alsaconf from terminal ? check to see if pcm and master are at high levels? (use page up and page down for volume management)
<SpookyET> Hi
<elrics_fate> hi
<scguy318> marc: well when you boot in Recovery Mode what happens?
<marc> it starts to load
<marc> and then stops and shows "==========================" on the botton
<poormanjoe> oerllikon: maybe, but verizon does sell the cable/software to allow you to do it legitimatly
<marc> bottom*
<m4ssIv3_ATAK> hi- i'm having a problem using both flash drives and cd's on my laptop that's running on ubuntu. it says something about pmount. is anyone able to help?
<SpookyET> Let's say you installed libfoo some version and you installed another libfoo hacked up version. Now you change change between them using Force Version. But, how do you unintall the hacked up version?
<JensenDied> poormanjoe: id check the default bookmarks that come on it, but as far as deepwebs stuff is concerned no clue
<Annie> juano__, i will try that
<scguy318> marc: fsck?
<poormanjoe> jensendied:yeah ive read the default bookmarks
<poormanjoe> thanks
<scguy318> marc: any messages?
<marc> fsck? sorry im a noob ;/
<kelsin> SpookyET: how did you install the hacked up version, from a deb, or from a source tar.gz?
<nny> I seem to be having issues printing from certain applications, (mousepad for example) says cannot pipe to output.. any advice?
<scguy318> marc: well any messages?
<m4ssIv3_ATAK> hi- i'm having a problem using both flash drives and cd's on my laptop that's running on ubuntu. it says something about pmount. is anyone able to help?
<marc> no, i dont see any error messages
<scguy318> marc: ok, but you get no prompt?
<marc> correct
<osqay> hi all
<scguy318> marc: ok what happens before the string you showed me?
<bazhang> hi osqay
<silent_> where's the wine "c" drive located physically in the Linux hierarchy?
<marc> it starts to load everything it seems
<SpookyET> kelsin: deb. That's why I have both listed under Versions in the package properties in Synaptic. I can switch between them. For example, I have libgtk2.0-0 version 2.12.0-1ubuntu3.1 (now) and 2.12.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy). I want to uninstall the (now).
<kelsin> silent_: ussually something like ~/.wine/drive_c or somethin glike that, browse around in ~/.wine
<hajiki> hey guys I just did a clean install and Im having some problems with the fonts, I think. At GDM the font used is so big i cant see it. and all my windows borders have gigantic fonts!!! What do i do to fix this???? Please help
<scguy318> marc: try switching to tty2 via Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<PSPJunkie_> scguy318: I freekin love you
<scguy318> PSPJunkie_: explain
<marc> after i select recovery mode and it stops?
<silent_> kelsin: Do I have to cd to the directory to execute the binary, or does wine somehow register installed binaries?
<scguy318> marc: yes
<PSPJunkie_> gparted worked great
<xLE> how can i moev a file to a different file
<xLE> like ~/Desktop/downloads/file to ~/Desktop/[c]x
<PSPJunkie_> qtparted is crap
<marc> k hold on , let me reboot my desktop
<scguy318> PSPJunkie_: :)
<SpookyET> kelsin: I want to do something like dpkg --purge --version 2.12.0-1ubuntu3.1 libgtk2.0-0
<marc> im on my laptop here
<osqay> hi baz..i have trouble w my notebook cam
<PSPJunkie_> Seriously, I owe you :P
<kelsin> silent_: I think you ahve to go there or just run: wine "C:\Program Files\Path\To\Windows\Program" it can take a "windows" path
<scguy318> PSPJunkie_: well its np
<kelsin> silent_: (ussually have to quote it since windows loves spaces in filenames)
<marc> i dont get anything when i press ctl alt d2
<marc> f2
<PSPJunkie_> i didn't think that using gparted would make a difference, but it is so much better than qtparted
<Oerllikon> poormanjoe: they might, nokia does. but i got my cable from a different site, and the software was free from the nokia site. its worth looking into. you have an lg, right?
<evanotten> Can someone tell me the name of the application that replaced gaim?
<marc> the last line is 43.167687   ============================
<fimmtiu> Pidgin.
<kelsin> SpookyET: if it's done via that synaptic interface it probably means both can't be installed at once, so does forcing the gutsy version solve the issue?
<PSPJunkie_> pidgin
<JensenDied> pidgin
<evanotten> thanks
<Fawkesfyre> so i try to install ubunty on hdb.. and the system hangs before grub loads
<Fawkesfyre> yay
<SpookyET> kelsin: Yeah, I'm running the gutsy version. My question is how do I remove the hacked up version from the database.
<osqay> my ubuntu did not detect my notebook webcam, Sonic....anybody here can help me plz..
<scguy318> marc: you have to wait a bit
<kelsin> SpookyET: how did you install it in the first place?
<SpookyET> deb
<scguy318> marc: until Ubuntu finishes loading, since getty for tty1-9 hasn't started
<kahrytan> evanotten➲  not to be confused with pigeon
<scguy318> marc: eventually you should get a login prompt
<hajiki> hey guys I just did a clean install and Im having some problems with the fonts, I think. At GDM the font used is so big i cant see them, and all my windows borders while using Emerald have gigantic fonts!!! What do i do to fix this???? Please help
<marc> i waited at this screen for 20minutes earlier  and got nothing ;/
<sieben> is there any way to compile a C# project from visual studio in ubuntu?
<IanLiu> I installed eclipse via apt-get, but it is saying I need JRE... don't apt-get install all necessary stuffs?
<scguy318> sieben: using Visual Studio? not at all
<scguy318> sieben: you could possibly compile via Mono tho
<spiffman> Fawkesfyre your boot order in bios is correct? i plugged in an external and it wouldn't load grub, it was trying to boot from THAT drive
<sieben> yeah im trying to get it to run in mono, but i need to fix something
<SpookyET> kelsin: deb, but they are not listed as 2 separate debs. they are listed under the same package, but it allows you to choose between the versions
<kelsin> SpookyET: oh like individual deb? not adding a 3rdparty repo?
<sieben> but i need to recompile
<scguy318> sieben: Visual Studio 2003 and above simply do not work on Wine unfortunately
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman hmm could be
<SpookyET> kelsin: Yeah. individual deb.
<juano__> IanLiu: you need to install sun-jre-6 package
<elrics_fate> #0
<sieben> ok, i guess i have to reboot, fix it, reboot and test =/
<elrics_fate> join #0
<kelsin> SpookyET: and it's still there after you "Reload" in synaptic?
<IanLiu> juano__: ok, I will try, thanks
<kelsin> SpookyET: also try search for the deb file on your system and removing it from the apt cache
<scguy318> marc: just "======..."?
<marc> yep
<SpookyET> Yeah it is, because it is installed.
<leachim6> Hey
<leachim6> I just installed ubuntu gutsy desktop last night
<leachim6> and when I boot up I get a progress bar
<juano__> IanLiu: sun-jre-bin6 somethin like that can't recall the exact name, but search for the similarity in synaptic
<leachim6> How can I get a verbose boot ?
<marc> ive tried downgrading ubuntu and i get the same thing
<scguy318> leachim6: remove quiet splash flags
<scguy318> leachim6: in menu.lst
<Iggz> Another daft question: How do you finsd what graphics driver you are using in 7.4?
<leachim6> in grub ?
<scguy318> leachim6: yeah
<Iggz> *find
<scguy318> leachim6: just find the line that says
<SpookyET> kelsin: I don't see apt-cache remove
<IanLiu> juano__: I found it. sun-java6-jre
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman nope didnt fix anything
<IanLiu> juano__: Thanks
<juano__> IanLiu: there we go ;)
<IanLiu> juano__: :)
<juano__> IanLiu: no problem
<fimmtiu> I'm unable to compile working programs on a new gutsy desktop install, because malloc() keeps scribbling on the stack of anything I compile. Very small test case: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48034/  At the very least, if someone could try it on their system and see whether it's just my box, I would be grateful.
<kelsin> SpookyET: I meant remove the deb package from the place on the filesystem where apt stores debs, not anything to do with the apt-cache command, looking for the path now
<leachim6> which file do I edit...i know I can do it from the grub menu...but I don't feel like rebooting right now
<osmosis> how difficult is it for me to setup some sort of local smtp server so I can send msgs without needing someone elses smtp.
<scguy318> leachim6: # defoptions=quiet splash
<scguy318> leachim6: and remove quiet splash
<scguy318> leachim6: save, then sudo update-grub
<spiffman> Fawkesfyre you booting more than one os on this drive?
<scguy318> leachim6: make sure to edit menu.lst as root by doing gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kelsin> SpookyET: if the deb is in /var/cache/apt/archives remove it, then reload and see if it's still an options
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman:  no i just put xp on hda
<scguy318> marc: whats the line right before it?
<leachim6> ahh
<elrics_fate> hay just curious about many MB worth of files must be downloaded to upgrade feisty fawn to gutsy gibbon?
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman:  and was going to put gutsy on hdb
<leachim6> where is that
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman:  since hda is only 6gb
<SpookyET> kelsin: It's clean. There are no debs there
<shittingBull> its installing. thanks guys
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman: but ima try anyhoo
<Iggz> ! graphics driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> SpookyET: then I have no idea, have to ask someone that has more knowledge of apt internals than me
<Iggz> ! drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marc> i rebooted, give me one second t gind out
<marc> find
<scguy318> leahcim6: where is what?
<spiffman> Fawkesfyre so you haven't installed it yet?
<elrics_fate> hay just curious about many MB worth of files must be downloaded to upgrade feisty fawn to gutsy gibbon?
<FluxD> !nvidia | iggz
<ubotu> iggz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marc> they change on every reboot
<marc> now its
<Iggz> fluxD thanks :)
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman:  no i just put xp on hda, and installed gutsy on hdb... but grub failed when i rebooted after install
<naes> elrics if i were you i would just download the install cd
<elrics_fate> hay just curious about many MB worth of files must be downloaded to upgrade feisty fawn to gutsy gibbon?!
<FluxD> Iggz: graphics card or monitor?
<DM|> whats the CLI command to see how much HDD space you have left
<scguy318> leachim6: where is what? I missed
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman:  and i did try changing the hd boot order in bios
<elrics_fate> yeh but I dont really feel like doing that
<scguy318> DM|: df
<marc> the line above it it " 39.944780     c02f0000   clip_ioctl+o500/0x510
<elrics_fate> I have a pretty slow connection
<DM|> ty
<marc> and the other line is still "======="
<Iggz> FluxD card
<scguy318> marc: looks like...a kernel panic?
<naes> do the upgrade then, it usually works fine
<marc> whats that?
<spiffman> Fawkesfyre, well i'm about to go to a class, but i'd try reinstalling grub using the liveCD, that's all i can think of now
<marc> ive reinstalled using different cds ;/
<scguy318> marc: when the kernel encounters an unrecoverable exception and dumps stack
<elrics_fate> is there any chance of it becoming unbootable using the upgrade manager to upgrade?
<scguy318> marc: run memtest86+
<naes> it took me like an hour with a cable connection..
<spiffman> Fawkesfyre good luck! wish i could help more
<marc> k
<rexus> guys, I used to using FC, now I'm going to install ubuntu, my problem is where can I find a repository for ubuntu like rpm.pbone.net?
<scguy318> marc: you might have bad memory
<Fawkesfyre> spiffman: thanks ;)
<rexus> can you guys provide some links?
<scguy318> marc: I had issues like this on a machine, that's what the cause was
<kelsin> rexus: ubuntu maintains all packages that are official and you can search on packages.ubuntu.com
<naes> there are instances where systems get "broken"
<marc> oh ;/
<leachim6> I thought it was in /boot/grup
<leachim6> apparently not
<brennanc> I am getting a "udev-event[2165] : run_program: 'sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit" when attempting to install the latest Ubuntu release
<scguy318> marc: there should be memtest on the Ubuntu CD
<dafyre> Howdy all.
<naes> but usually its fine, backup before hand would be smart..
<marc> yeah im running it now
<brennanc> on a machine that ran a previous version (6.0 i think)
<marc> my computer is an emachines t5010, with a radeon 1300 video card
<kelsin> rexus: you won't find any other big repositories, just smaller ones meant for specific purposes like certain media programs, or individual pieces of software
<fimmtiu> I'm unable to compile working programs on a new gutsy desktop install, because malloc() keeps scribbling on the stack of anything I compile. Very small test case: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48034/  At the very least, if someone could try it on their system and see whether it's just my box, I would be grateful. It's really driving me crazy here.
<dafyre> Anybody found a fix for overheating CPUs?
<aoeuhtns> is there an easy way to change the X root window color between the login screen and my desktop actually showing up?
<rexus> what are the differences between gutsy and gutsy-backports ?
<aoeuhtns> the ubuntu standard orange/brown destroys my color theme...
<rexus> btw, I just got a CD from ubuntu, and the version is 7.10
<PriceChild> dafyre, don't over clock it... get more fans etc.
<juano__> !backports | rexus
<ubotu> rexus: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rexus> is it gutsy?
<kelsin> fimmtiu: I get the same results as you but I don't know near enough about c to know what's wrong
<dafyre> lol.  Thanks...  Not overclocked (A)
<dafyre> Poor old Pentium-M .
<marc> mem test is at 50%
<kelsin> rexus: gutsy backports is for packages from hardy that people backport to gutsy
<juano__> rexus: yes 7.10 is ubuntu's gutsy gibbon release
<fimmtiu> Hmm! Thanks, kelsin. This is really getting troublesome.
<dafyre> Acer TM.
<rly> hey, how to install a printer/scanner?
<Zikiti> I am on a very limited net connection and wanted to do a clean reinstall of gutsy. So I copied my /var/.../apt/cache and did "apt-ftpcahce..." to create a personal update repository to avoid having to redownload all updates. BUt some of the packages have a "%" sign in the file name and synaptics then reports that it can't find my update even though it'sthere. Am I missing something during the repository creation?
<dafyre> Ubuntu 7.10.
<eshaase> is there such thing as a standard packet tracing tool included by default in linux distributions?
<dafyre> Runs great...  until I start using it.
<scguy318> marc: let it run for a while
<dafyre> eshaase...  I prefer Wireshark or tcpdump.
<marc> k
<marc> i'll let u know when its done
<kelsin> eshaase: tcpdump collects packages, and wireshark seems to be the favorite gui client
<dafyre> Yes! @ Kelsin.
<JT-SMC-OE> does anybody know of a program for linux to do text substition at the Window Manager level
<Avt> I installed some lm tempatures thing but how I read it?
<wy> any ideas about how to get the default size of emacs-gtk in the newest version of Ubuntu? All my former ways failed
<eshaase> dafyre: tcpdump doesn't actually analyze packets though no?
<JT-SMC-OE> I have a helpdesk where I put ticket template text into tickets.. but cant find anything for gnome
<rexus> does gutsy have the composite of compiz and beryl?
<PriceChild> rexus, system > preferences > desktop effects
<brennanos> anyone know how to track down the cause of modprobe failures when trying to boot Ubuntu from the live CD?
<Avt> rexus compiz was in my updates so probly
<dafyre> eshaase:  If you want to Analyze the packets, Wireshark is the way to go.
<dafyre> I use tcpdump for actually doing the captures.
<eshaase> but i'm looking for something installed by default
<kelsin> fimmtiu: this is very odd, but if I add a print statement to print argc right before the return statement, I don't get that happening...
<dafyre> (less cpu intensive).
<scguy318> marc: if it finds any errors, then memory is most definitely the culprit
<dafyre> You can install tcpdump & wireshark from apt-get
<jmaddude> hey I have a noob question-- which version of ubuntu can I download so that it will work on an old mach powerpc G4 laptop?
<juano__> rexus: yes, gutsy comes with built-in compiz
<kelsin> eshaase: well ubuntu isn't the type of distro to include tcpdump by default, it's one line away
<Avt> help me read temps of lm temeratures
<juano__> rexus: se !compiz
<kelsin> eshaase: there are many live cd's out there that come packed with network/security software on them
<juano__> !compiz | rexus
<ubotu> rexus: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<warriorforgod> Avt: I assume you mean lm-sensors.  Go to command prompt and type sensors
<scguy318> !powerpc | jmaddude
<ubotu> jmaddude: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<rexus> yes.. that's it, does 7.10 got compiz-fusion?
<fimmtiu> kelsin: Bizarre! I guess there's nothing for it but to dive into libc and look for the bug there -- but I can't imagine that I'm the first or only person to notice this!
<Avt> k ty :)
<IanLiu> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dafyre> Rexus: Yes.
<jmaddude>  hey I have a noob question-- which version of ubuntu can I download so that it will work on an old mac powerpc G4 laptop?
<IanLiu> I installed FlashPlayer on FireFox, but it is not working
<IanLiu> any tips?
<rexus> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<zenrium> hi
<scguy318> IanLiu: did you watch the terminal messages?
<dafyre> IanLiu: I wound up having to download the install file from Adobe's website.
<kelsin> fimmtiu: you said it was happening on a bigger test case, I assume then it's not just the compiler aggressivly freeing memory when it knows you're about to exit?
<juano__> rexus: yes, you will need to install from synaptic compiz-config-settings-manager to configure desktop cube and some other advanced effects
<scguy318> IanLiu, dafyre: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<fimmtiu> kelsin: The bigger test cases are wxWidgets applications.
<Mudbug1950> Hello Room
<fimmtiu> Which work fine on other machines, but not on Ubuntu.
<alex__> can anyone help me with changing the font color of my gnome panel?
<alex__> i tried adding the .gtkrc-2.0 file and that didn't work
<rexus> ok guys, here's the issue, my internet connection is limited to 1 Gig, so sometimes I need to collect the packages so that when I needed to re-install the whole ubuntu, I can just run that packages
<kelsin> fimmtiu: very very odd, good luck with it :-(
<jmaddude> which version of ubuntu can I download so that it will work on an old mac powerpc G4 laptop?
<rexus> does the repository have that .deb file?
<fimmtiu> Thanks. :-(
<dafyre> scguy:  Thanks. :)
<chaosrl> jmaddude: gutsy should work fine i think, someone can correct me who knows more
<kelsin> rexus: ubuntu comes on one cd, that's way under a gig
<juano__> rexus: you mean you want to donwload the deb files
<naes> what kind of hardware specs jmaddude?
<kelsin> rexus: or if you have a working ubuntu install you can tell apt-get to only download the packages and not install them
<jmaddude> thanks, it just gives the option of intel or pentium
<badkitty> how do I copy all the contents of a folder to the parent folder (similar to DOS: copy *.* c:\folder) without copying the folder
<scguy318> !aptoncd | rexus
<ubotu> rexus: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Avt> sensors dont work man and I installed xsensors and if I maximize it its all grey lol
<iuri> join
<rexus> yes that's right juano
<kelsin> rexus: but install right from that site is a pain cause you'd have to get all the dependencies too
<scguy318> Avt: try running sudo sensors-detect
<chaosrl> jmaddude: ah. hmm i'm not too sure
<chaosrl> here
<Avt> k
<chaosrl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<alex__> badkitty: cp works the the same way as copy
<juano__> rexus: and have a seperate copy of them so when you install everything from scratch you got them without having to download them again ?
<scguy318> Avt: then modprobing the modules it found
<rexus> ok, then where's the apt-get stored the packages?
<badkitty> alex: yes but when I try to do that it copies the folder name as well
<jmaddude> thanks a lot
<chaosrl> jmaddude: looks like you'll need to get Feisty fawn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<chaosrl> yeah
<chaosrl> np
<scguy318> rexus: /var/cache/someting
<alex__> oh sorry, didn't read the whole thing
<jmaddude> yeah i can live with ff
<kelsin> badkitty: if I understnad you right then: cp -r * ../
<kelsin> badkitty: the -r means recursive, and ../ means the parent (just like in dos)
<marx2k>  Is there an option in Samba to turn on/off requests for username/password to browse the samba network?
<rexus> that's correct juano...
<Avt> scguy318 its saying We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.
<Avt> Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):
<chaosrl> ff worked better than gg for me actually, though i'm still running gg
<kelsin> badkitty: if you are in a folder and want to copy files into it, it's just "cp -r * new-folder/" it won't copy the folder into itself automatically
<zenrium> I have this issue where if I use ctl+alt+arrow to switch my desktop it skips desktops.. any ideas?
<Sammy_> had that too
<Avt> scguy318 should I pick yes or no?
<Sammy_> now my cube wont rotate for some odd reason
<juano__> rexus: you can download them through the web, let me link you
<DrivenMad> We have had problems with people runing CAIN and doing ARP posioning. Any sugestions on a counter for this?? i came up with static arp tables...
<dafyre> Sammy:  Check & make sure that you have the Preferences set under System --> Peferences --> Appearance
<scguy318> Avt: yes
<scguy318> Avt: to all
<kelsin> marx2k: there are options, not through the simple ubuntu samba gui though. You can look up samba turorials and edit the samba config yourself though. You can turn off security, or set other types of security etc
<zenrium> sammy_ : are you sure its even in cube mode?  if the x windows driver has changed (for me from nvidia to nv) I dont get a cube anymore.
<juano__> rexus: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<juano__> rexus: try that site
<marx2k> kelsin: Im using gsambad for samba configuration.. its pretty detailed
<Sammy_> ya all that is configure correct ly she just stopped workin for me
<rexus> done juano.. thanks
<kelsin> marx2k: I don't have experience with that program, sorry
<juano__> rexus: np, anytime
<naes> sammy wut ur prob?
<zenrium> sammy_ : under the system - preferences - advanced desktop effects - general options check to make sure that the number of desktops is set correctly too ?
<Avt> scguy318 I have a P4 prescott cpu
<Sammy_> yep 4
<Sammy_> ive a nvidia driver??
<Avt> I did all yes same thing
<scguy318> Avt: what modules did it detect?
<scguy318> Avt: do sudo modprobe nameofamodule for each
<Avt> it kept saying no no no no
<rexus> if ubuntu has a new version in 6 months, how long does each version be supported ?
<Sammy_>  zenrium - wud my driver config have got changed some how but all my other effects work
<zenrium> sammy_: I find that the number of desktops reverts to 1 sometimes :\  you can check the nvidia driver by going to system -  administration - restricted drivers manager ...
<zenrium> sammy_: you cal also run from a terminal -  sudo nvidia-settings  to check more about the nvidia side
<scguy318> Avt: so what modules did it detect? anything?
<Avt> nothin
<Sammy_>  zenrium - ya its on
<scguy318> Avt: if none might be a bit out of luck
<juano__> rexus: you can check that out at ubuntu homepage
<scguy318> Avt: though don't take me as the final word
<Avt> scguy318 ima try agin
<Sammy_> i dont get just stopped working and ive gone through everything loads of times to check
<Avt> found one Found `ITE IT8712F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!
<naes> sammy did you check the speed in rotate cube?
<scguy318> Avt: well tell me what modules it detects when it's done
<bjbum> anyone know if there's an upnp client (not server) for linux that works with upnp servers like mediatomb/twonkymedia/rhapsody?
<scguy318> Avt: *kernel
<Sammy_> naes no what speed shud it be
<atooill> irc://irc.12chan.org/12chan
<Avt> scguy318 what I lookin 4
<naes> default is two, it can be anything, but it could be really fast?
<astro76> !spam | atooill
<zenrium> I have also got another issue along side desktops skipping :   after using wine when I click on certain programs they say "starting [appname]" and then fail to load.. cant find anything in the logs in /var/log ... ???
<zenrium> have to do a complete reboot
<rexus> !php5
<ubotu> atooill: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sky_> hi. I have a problem where apt-get says something failed to install, but when i run apt-get install again, it says it's already installed
<Sammy_> ya its at 2 whats your flip time
<rexus> !php
<Avt> Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes
<Avt>     (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Avt> Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes
<Avt> Found `ITE IT8712F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!
<zenrium> sky_  try using  sudo dpkg -remove [package name] ?? thikn thats the correct syntax
<naes> 2, try going to preferences and resetting everything to default
<Avt> scguy? ^
<roadfish> I did a "mke2fs -v -c /dev/sdc1" and "blkid" says that this partition has the same UUID as a partition of one of my older harddrives ... isn't cfdisk or mke2fs supposed to generate unique UUIDs? actually, what does generate these UUIDs ... and why isn't my new UUID unique???
<Kuropon> is it possible for somehow Ubuntu interfering with my Firefox plugins?
<scguy318> Avt: are you done with running the app?
<Avt> ya
<sky_> thanks zenrium. I suspect there are other packages with similar problems.  Is there a command to check the entire pkg db?
<scguy318> Avt: what did it add to /etc/modules?
<tony_math> Recently when I login to Ubuntu, I get an error message that reads: The X keyboard settings differ from your GNOME keyboard settings. This happens every time I login.
<zenrium> sky_ unsure sorry :\
<Avt> # Chip drivers
<Avt> it87
<Avt>  it say add it
<bjbum> anyone know if there's an upnp client (not server) for linux that works with upnp servers like mediatomb/twonkymedia/rhapsody?
<Avt>  Chip drivers
<Avt> it87
<TigranG> Hey. Is there any other good AIM client other than GAIM?
<bjbum> it's now called Pidgin iirc, TigranG
<TigranG> bjbum: Yea, my bad, the new name
<sky_> that's ok. thanks.  Actually i'm just trying to apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree. I tried it twice but it complains of md5sum mismatch after downloading. anyone have similar problems?
<PriceChild> sky_, bug will be fixed within days, please be patient
<tony_math> I've tried to set the default keyboard under System->Preferences->Keyboard but the error message still comes up.
<Kuropon> is it possible for somehow Ubuntu interfering with my Firefox plugins?
<zenrium> sammy: another you thing you could try is the  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server process
<roadfish> one thing that I don't like about pidgin is that it doesn't use the old animated smileys supplied by Yahoo ... but the old gaim does use those smileys
<sky_> PriceChild: oh it's a known bug? that's good. thanks! Where can I check the status of the bug?
<scguy318> Avt: then do
<TigranG> bjbum: Do you know another AIM client?
<naes> sky_ there are bugs to the flash plugin search the forums, i have a link that might work for you one sec
<scguy318> Avt: sudo modprobe it87
<scguy318> Avt: and see what you get from sensors
<zenrium> which goes for you too tony_math try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server  to get the keyboard settings for xorg to be the same as what gnome thinks..
<Avt> it say add to modules in etc but I dont see that
<scguy318> sky_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<Avt> k
<PriceChild> sky_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<bjbum> I don't TigranG, unfortunately
<sky_> thanks scguy318!
<tony_math> Thanks zenrium. I'll try that.
<sky_> and PriceChild
<TigranG> bjbum: Ok.
<naes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397        is another one sky
<sky_> thanks naes
<naes> chuck norris is pissed bout his flash not working, ubuntu better watch out for a roundhouse..
<Avt> it work!!! :D
<godemonite> Anyone know any commands that will make your system run faster?
<zenrium> o.O
<mlissner> hello?
<zenrium> hi
<scguy318> mlissner: hello
<chaosrl> hi
<CarlFK> I am trying to boot the live cd in qemu - I get the menu, pick "start or install Ubuntu" get the splash, then get dropped to a busybox (initramfs) prompt  - anyone know how to run in qemu?
<bjbum> so no one knows? about upnp media clients for linux? :( The daap itunes uses won't let non-itunes 7 clients access the music now. but i've got my imac set up as an upnp media server that my ps3 plays music off of. trying to find out if there's a client for linux that'll allow me to stream music from my imac
<scguy318> CarlFK: try passing in all_generic_ide kernel boot
<mlissner> I'm in the wrong place, but I'm trying to figure out IRC...can somebody point me towards a Java IRC channel?
<zenrium> carlfk : is this qemu on a PPC?
<Avt> its in c I want f
<mlissner> I should add that I'm a complete IRC idiot.
<naes> this is an IRC isn't it?
<kelsin> bjbum: rhythmbox and banshee both allow you to listen to <7 itunes shares if that's what you're asking
<zenrium> bjbum: happy to admit my ignorance on that one.
<scguy318> naes: this is an IRC channel, IRC is a protocol
<scguy318> bjbum: probably something in MythTV might have the functionality, and theres something called djmount that I found via Google
<naes> good form
<TigranG> bjbum: http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=442808
<scguy318> mlissner: #java possibly, lemme try joining it
<godemonite> guess not
<TigranG> scguy318: Just found djmount too
<scguy318> mlissner: #java is probably what you want
<Avt> scguy318 how I change the temps to F not C
<scguy318> Avt: no clue :P
<bjbum> ooh. djmount looks like it might be what I need
<Sammy_>  zenrium what were you saying about nvidia and compiz before nv ...?
<Avt> aaaa lolll
<CarlFK> scguy318: im at a boot: prompt - what's the name of the kernel?
<TigranG> avt: Use a converter? lol
<Avt> what convertor
<bjbum> thanks TigranG, scguy318. i'll check it out
<TigranG> bjbum: np
<mlissner> scguy318: OK...admitting further ignorance: can you tell me how to join it?
<CarlFK> zenrium: nope - x86 (or whatever 'normal' is)
<TigranG> Avt: C to F
<zenrium> sammy_  the driver specified in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - if it is set to nvidia it should be the restricted driver one which makes the desktop effects work.  if its nv then its the older nvidia driver and when I use that one I don't get desktop effects.
<scguy318> CarlFK: at the isolinux boot menu, press F6, then space, all_generic_ide, enter
<scguy318> CarlFK: its worth ashot
<scguy318> mlissner: /join #java
<Avt> mobo temp 49.0c cpu 42.0c ??? what it that in f?
<Sammy_> cheers will check
<mlissner> scguy318: easy enough....
<zenrium> sammy use
<rexus> what's the version of php 5 in 7.10 gutsy?
<zenrium> samme_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<TigranG> Avt: http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm
<TigranG> Avt: Google! :)
<CarlFK> scguy318: don't I need to alo enter "live" (looks like that is the name of the kernel)
<TigranG> Avt: its 107.6 F
<roadfish> the UUID on /dev/sdc1 isn't changing after I did:
<roadfish>    sudo tune2fs -U `uuidgen` /dev/sdc1 ; blkid | grep /dev/sdc
<roadfish> what am I doing wrong?
<Avt> mobo 118 f isnt that hot
<scguy318> CarlFK: no F6 just shows the command line that was already written for you
<Avt> so my temps ok?>
<zenrium> avt: it is if your living in it :P
<Sammy_>  zenrium Package `xorg-server' is not installed and no info is available
<roadfish> zenrium: life ain't Tron
<narcoclepsy> i can't figure out why php is broken on my server it worked before and all i installed was rails :-/
<zenrium> hang on sammy_ double checking
<Avt> zenrium so my temps are ok???
<Sammy_> thanks a million for the help
<zenrium>  xserver-xorg
<narcoclepsy> can anyone help me trouble shoot my php problems?
<zenrium> avt 40 deg cent for a CPU isnt terribly worrying.
<zenrium> sammy_ : sorry its  xserver-xorg
<Avt> zenrium so my mobo temp is ok?
<r3n0c> hi all
<Avt> zenrium I have abit gd8 mobo
<r3n0c> new problem, i can't get my webcam to work
<r3n0c> i tried using easycam
<CarlFK> scguy318: ah, I see now.  I was in F1 help land, f6 gave me other stuff.  started over, f6, ide... looks to be working.
<mlissner> scguy318: Hmmm...that didn't work...I can't seem to join the #java channel...any ideas?
<r3n0c> anybody able to get their webcam to work?
<r3n0c> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<scguy318> mlissner: well, what happened when you typed /join #java?
<mlissner> nada
<scguy318> mlissner: did a window spawn?
<scguy318> mlissner: or anything?
<Avt> so 48c is good for a mobo temp?
<mlissner> nay
<scguy318> mlissner: and what client is this?
<mlissner> nothin'
<Avt> is it normal?
<mlissner> xchat?
<robdig> !webcam | r3n0c
<ubotu> r3n0c: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scguy318> mlissner: what about /j #java?
<Avt> im asking is this a normal tempature?
<Sammy_>  zenrium nv is high lighted in red thats the wrong one ya
<r3n0c> ubotu,  i've tried there, easycam doesn't work fo rme
<scguy318> Avt: its fine
<zenrium> avt: your motherboard has a temp? :)  the CPU and GDU should report them.. never seend a motherboard report at temp before :P
<rexus> where does the ubuntu installation DVD stored the .deb files?
<zenrium> avt: but yeah the cpu temp of 40 is fine.
<mlissner> just tried both of those...nothing happens when I put them in.
<zenrium> sammy_ : yes
<r3n0c> ubotu,  and when i try to run xawtv it just freezes X on a blackscreen... but the webcam activity light does go off
<Avt> ima take a screenshot
<zenrium> sammy_ : change it to nvidia
<Sammy_> cheers bud
<tarelerulz> I have wireless card I run with ndiswwrapper and the wirelless router needs wep and I would like to know if that is hard to install?
<r3n0c> ubotu,  when i try to run camorama  it say sthat it can't acess /video0
<CTho_> /dev/audio is in use.  how do i figure out what's locking it?
<scguy318> mlissner: /j ##java?
<marek|nano_> you can't
<scguy318> CTho_: possibly lsof /dev/audio
<Sammy_> good man she is back
<zenrium> r3n0c : make a symbolic link  from video to video0
<mlissner> scguy318: nothing
<r3n0c> zenrium, ?
<CTho_> scguy318: no results, unfortunately
<zenrium> r3n0c:  I think... sudo ln -s /dev/video /dev/video0 will do it
<memoryLenin> is there anybody who could help me with a networking issue?
<scguy318> r3n0c: or start with camorama --device=/dev/vide0 or something
<scguy318> r3n0c: i dont have the man page in front of me
<r3n0c> zenrium, video already has apointer to video0
<scguy318> r3n0c: camorama -D /dev/video0
<scguy318> CTho_: hmm, dunno then
<Sande1> Hi, is there somebody awake to help me with a small installetion problem?
<scguy318> mlissner: weird, um
<WildnQIk> what package would bunutu use for pop3
<zenrium> r3n0c : k then what scguy says may work but if it doesnt then that prob means something is locking the device and you need to work out what to free it up
<Avt> here see my temaps screenshot http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmn5.jpg
<Avt> what you guys think?
<scguy318> mlissner: I honestly would advise consulting your X-Chat docs, I'm running mIRC on Wine :P
<Avt> temps**
<Sande1> Erm, hello?
<r3n0c> scguy318, still get the same /dev/video0 error
<Sande1> Is their a help channel?
<Mudbug1950> Sandel: what is the problem?
<Avt> see my temps?
<Avt> is ok?
<scguy318> r3n0c: might be something with gspca or something then
<scguy318> Avt: its fine
<Avt> ty
<zenrium> avt:  they look fine to me... if your not experiencing lock ups or erractic graphics your fine also
<r3n0c> scguy318, gspca?
<scguy318> r3n0c: kernel module for certain webcam chipsets
<scguy318> r3n0c: wish I knew more
<r3n0c> scguy318,  o lol, argh
<Avt> scguy318 I tore a napkin in half and using it over fan as filter
<zenrium> r3n0c : you did say you had tried to run xawtv before the camero thing right? is there a rogue xawtv process still running you need to kill?
<Avt> its half a ply
<memoryLenin> anybody who could help me with a networking issue real quick?
<zenrium> depends on the issue memory :P
<r3n0c> zenrium,  no, when i try to run xawtv it goes to a black screen, the webcam light blinks 1x and i can't get out of it, so i have to restart
<scguy318> Avt: filter for what?
<r3n0c> zenrium, i removed xawtv after that
<zenrium> r3n0c : ok :(
<scguy318> !anybody | memoryLenin
<ubotu> memoryLenin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Avt> dust theres alot in NY
<memoryLenin> zenrium: when i go to connect to a network, it will take forever and not install, and sometimes it will install, but will shortly lose the connection and i won't be able to connect again.
<Sande1> Mudbug, do you get my private messages?
<scguy318> Avt: a napkin isn't that great a filter :P
<B_166-ER-X> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zenrium> avt : lol man thats prob not the best idea ;)
<Voyage__> using firestarter. but it auto vanishes from sys tray. why.. its not runing i guess if its not in the tray.     and how to auto start it on every sys boot. (keep it runing all the time. auto)
<Mudbug1950> Sandel: no I didn't
<Sande1> erm, ok, Im using pidgin for chatting :(
<whatevr> hey peoples
<zenrium> Also if you are having problems with Microphones under Gutsy with say teamspeak its probably a aumix bug thats been reported
<roadfish> how do I tell linux to update the values in "/dev/disk/by-uuid"?
<Sande1> Following problem, just installed Ubuntu 7.10 form a live cd on a free slave harddisk of 80 gigs, primary hd has Vista on it
<Sande1> Now I get with starting up Grub error 17
<zenrium> memorylenin : this is a wireless network I presume?  what does your  ifconfig show?  and theres prob some info in sudo tail /var/log/messages as well
<Sande1> Third harddisk is a SATA harddisk of 160 gig, not used...
<whatevr> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 no a machine, and when ever the gui starts, it mucks up and all I see is a navy blue screen with horizonal lines across the screen
<lovedeatm> im using gaim..is the anyway to have it sense a message that has been sent and have it react to that message. so for instance if someone said hey that woudl tell gaim to shutdown?
<Sande1> master and slave are PATA
<whatevr> I am suspecting it is a driver issue... how can I fix this?
<zenrium> sandel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<zenrium> sandel: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<tony_math> zenrium: The solution you gave me worked. I typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and went through the prompts to reconfigure X to be consistent with GNOME. The error message that I was getting about X keyboard settings being different from GNOME has gone. Thanks! :)
<LiMaO> lovedeatm: there's a way to do that, just browse thru the menus and you'll find it
 * Sande1 is following link of zenrium - Thanks!
<zenrium> woot :) I helped someone today :D
<wy> Is there a convenient way to install fonts?
<KyleS> lol
<KyleS> yah, automatix2
<LiMaO> wy: open up a browser window and load folder fonts:///
<lovedeatm> limao, the only thing i see closest to that is prepend to string
<LiMaO> wy: then just copy the fonts you want to install to that folder
<bjbum> anyone here ever install djmount?
<wy> LiMaO: You mean the file browser?
<LiMaO> wy: yeah, file browser window, sorry
<Sande1> Zenrium, I'll be right back to try the bios sollution, not sure if it will help as I can't detect the SATA harddisk in BIOS as it has its own bios
<Sande1> brb
<zenrium> whatevr:  I think for the third time today I might have a possible solution with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<zenrium> sandel: you should still be able to specify the LBA modes tho I think for sata?
<wy> No. I don't have an address bar...
<memoryLenin> i'm using a wireless network, but when i turn on my computer, sometimes it'll connect and die shortly after, and sometimes when it doesn't i'll try to connect and it will take a long time and eventually quit trying to connect. I set my wireless network to roaming, and it shows it when i left click on network manager as 61% strength.
<memoryLenin> any advice anybody
<memoryLenin> ?
<wy> LiMaO: What kind of file manager are you using? I'm using the default gnome one.
<zenrium> memorylenin - sorry but no use to you I dont think.. not done much in the way of wireless with ubuntu yet myself :(
<LiMaO> wy: there's an icon, to the left of the folder names.. click it and you'll be able to write the folder name
<Voyage__> using firestarter. but it auto vanishes from sys tray. why.. its not runing i guess if its not in the tray.
<memoryLenin> k thanks anyway zenrium, just tyring to get this figured out so i can abandon win vista
<tarelerulz>  Wireless with ubuntu is still hard. I got the card to work ,but have yet to try wep or any  other encrytion
<naes> lenin search for your lspci output for you w/less card in the forum, sometimes with certain wireless cards drivers have to be blacklisted or something
<TigranG> Is 40 C hot for a hard drive?
<zenrium> Voyage__: one way to try to find out why is to right click the icon on the sys tray - select properties - copy and paste the command it runs to start the program into a terminal window so the output when it bombs is displayed in the terminal window to giv eyou some insight
<gvsa123> Voyage__: sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter status to see of it's running
<KyleS> <---on wireless right now
<KyleS> using WPA
<wy> LiMaO: Ah! Nice!
<KyleS> it "just worked" for me :\
<LiMaO> =)
<TigranG> Same here with the WPA
<NotSoGutsy> is there a way I can see what processes are driving up my average load ?
<naes> i had to blacklist drivers in modprobe.d
<wy> LiMaO: Is the ae_* fonts any use? They seem to be ugly
<zenrium> notsogutsy  - add the applet System monitor to your panel
<memoryLenin> naes
<tarelerulz> Kyles is wpa new? My router that I am trying to connect says  wep . How do you know what you have
<memoryLenin> when i installed my driver
<gvsa123> Voyage__: did you comment out this line in the sudoers:  #Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<memoryLenin> i had to blacklist the one it loaded by default
<zenrium> wpa is not new
<memoryLenin> but my wifi light is on, so i'm sure the card is working.
<LiMaO> i don't care about removing any fonts.. i just add a few from time to time, when i like them
<wols> teKnofreak: router manual. wpa is newer yes
<tony_math> memoryLenin: What do you get when you run "sudo iwlist scan"
<wols> teKnofreak: and unlike wep not that easily broken
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<Voyage__> gvsa123 no
<naes> whats the card?
<NotSoGutsy> zenrium :: as I see, system monitor doesn't show *what processes* are making it higher, just that it is higher
<memoryLenin> tony, i'm on windows right now, but i'll have to look
<wy> Is there a way to split the file browser?
<memoryLenin> what should i be seeing, the list of networks available?
<TigranG> NotSoGutsy: just click that applet
<zenrium> notsogutsy I must be misunderstanding you... the system monitor shows all processes running and you can sort them by CPU load
<TigranG> NotSoGutsy: It will open the System Monitor
<gvsa123> Voyage__: i think it'\s essential for the gui to run well... had problems with gui but the firewall was running... check this out.. worked for me... : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187899
<zenrium> yes just click it to open it up further as tigrang says notsogutsy
<StupidK> hello everyone , i want to ask a question about howto make a mirror! i use the rsync utility and  every thing is ok but i can't exclude the packages od the pattern *powerpc.udeb ,so how can i do
<tony_math> memoryLenin: You should see if your wireless card can actually see the access point or if it's accidentally trying someone elses :(
<Voyage__> gvsa123 did you ever used virtual box?
<Sande1> Zendium?
<Sande1> That solution didnt work...
<zenrium> sandel ?
<Sande1> CRAP!
<gvsa123> Voyage__: nope... sorry...
<Voyage__> any one used virtual box ?????
<Sande1> Give me the link one more time, so I can look up different sollutions
<Javid> what's a good PDF editor?
<Sande1> Acrobat :(
<NotSoGutsy> zenrium :: perhaps I'm missing something, then, as I have a total of 3 processes above 1% CPU usage [one being the system monitor], and my load average is 8.84
<Javid> nothing in the repos?
<wy> LiMaO: It seems I can't do the drag-drop
<TigranG> NotSoGutsy: What's your problem?
<Sande1> argh, lost my tip
<NotSoGutsy> TigranG :: I just wanted to see why my load is so high
<kuzmaster> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 no a machine, and when ever the gui starts, it mucks up and all I see is a navy blue screen with horizonal lines across the screen. I am suspecting it is a driver issue... how can I fix this? I think I need to re-configure X, but im not quite sure of the command...
<zenrium> notsogutsy : no doubt its rounding off all the other ones that are doing little bits but giving you a grand total on them all
<TigranG> NotSoGutsy: What kind of apps are you running?
<NotSoGutsy> eh, xchat, pidgin, opera, audacious, and a terminal
<Annie> anyone have any experience with bsdgames? more specifically, the cribbage one
<TigranG> NotSoGutsy: How much installed RAM do you have?
<NotSoGutsy> 2GB DDR400
<zenrium> kuzmaster :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sande1> Erm, Zenrium?
<Annie> !bsdgames
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsdgames - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TigranG> NotSoGutsy: shouldnt be a problem
<NotSoGutsy> TigranG :: I know, this is why I was wondering
 * Sande1 bangs his head on the keyboard
<steve_> i can't get wobbly windows to work any ideas
<TheMasticator> Hi folks
<bmk789> how do i install grub from a certain configuration file from the liveCD?
<Annie> steve_, you need to enable the highest graphics settin
<Sande1> I know enough about Windows but sh*t about linux
<steve_> where annie
<zenrium> sandel:  go to that link.. do a search on the guys name I gave you..
<Annie> system>appearance>visual effects, steve_
<bmk789> !grub > bmk789
<TigranG> Sande1: Im kinda the same way heh
<zenrium> sandel: you should then find a reply that has a different fix... that talks about booting from the ubuntu cd etc
<steve_> i tried that annie
<Sande1> dont have the link anymore as I restarted this pile of junk
<steve_> it says i can't do it
<zenrium> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Annie> dont know then, steve_, sorry
<steve_> : D
<Sande1> thnaks
<zenrium> mbwardle is the name to search for
<TigranG> steve: using beryl, compiz?
<Annie> does anyone know how to get past the first cut in BSD Cribbage?
<steve_> what is beryl
<kuzmaster> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zenrium> a windows manager for 3d effects .. older version of compiz
<wy> LiMaO: I dragged some fonts into that folder, but nothing happened. I tried fc-cache, but nothing works right now
<steve_> whats compiz
<scguy318> !compiz | steve_
<ubotu> steve_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<steve_> i know im hopeless :)
<scguy318> steve_: gives you advanced graphical effects
<kuzmaster> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TigranG> wy: gnome-look.org, theres a nautilus script there for installing fonts, really simple
<zenrium> man that bot makes life easy doesn't it :)
<Ashfire908> in add/remove programs, i can't select a program. the button's greyed out
<chaosrl> is compiz-fusion capable of using .emerald themes?
<naes> yes
<kitofhawaii> steve_: do you know what driver you have installed for your video card, and what video card do you have?
<scguy318> steve_: Beryl is a fork of Compiz that was later discontinued in favor of the combined Compiz Fusion merge
<steve_> thanks guys
<TigranG> You need Emerald installed tho.
<scguy318> chaosrl: yeah, if you have Emerald installed of course
<chaosrl> ah, ic
<chaosrl> so compiz fusion isn't a theme manager by default?
<zenrium> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitofhawaii> TigranG: wobbly windows works with gtk-window-decorator
<kitofhawaii> TigranG: as well as pretty much any window decorator...
<NICKO> VFGAM
<NICKO> JO'JH
<vladtzu> The program that checks for available updates in the background by default...  What's the name of it?  or is it just a feature of synaptic or something?
<TigranG> kitofhawaii: I was just asking him what he was using for wobbly windows.
<abaars> okay...ubuntu noob here....so I appologize for obvious questions.  I just installed ubuntu server: with printserv and samba....now i am trying to test the samba...how can I tell
<wy> TigranG: I can't find the script
<TigranG> wy: one sec
<zenrium> vladtzu : update-notifier
<kitofhawaii> TigranG: :) all is good :)
<tjagoda> I have a question.
<JOE-CN> Hello,everyone
<vladtzu> zenrium: Thanks man. ^.^
<Ashfire908> abaars, should be able to print/detect it from a windows computer?
<abaars> i am on my os x box...and I can ping the ubuntu server....but it doesn't see the server as a file server
<TigranG> wy: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Automated+Font+Installer?content=67610
<abaars> k thanks
<wy> thanks
<tjagoda> A question concerning the laptop hard disk click bug
<tjagoda> Can anybody off a little help to me on it?
<zenrium> vladtzu : found that by going into System - Preferences - Session  which is where all your programs that start up when windows loads are found.
<tjagoda> My hard disk clicks, but none of the load cycle counts seem to be chaning
<nova> i have a quick question, i got a new monitor and it supports 1920x1200 but when i set that res when i reboot the rest will be back to 1280x1024 any help?
<tjagoda> changing*
<kitofhawaii> aabars: have you shared a folder with samba yet?
<insta> hey guys, i just finished a mythbuntu backend installation to a SCSI disk.  grub fails on startup with "Error 22".  i'm wondering if there's any merit in using my spare CF -> IDE adapter and making a 64MB /boot partition ... and letting the rest of / be on the SCSI.  any ideas?
<vladtzu> zenrium:  Thanks man.  Is that a GNOME thing?  The programs that start up when x loads, or is it a general x thing?
<CaptainMorgan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<zenrium> nova: theres several areas to muck around with that... 1: is the nvidia driver which can write back to the xorg.conf  (found using nvidia-settings)  2: try with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, 3: using system preferences screen resolution
<tjagoda> Anybody able to help me with my hard disk issue?
<zenrium> vladtzu: I think the sessions is a gnome thing yes.
<insta> tjagoda: what was it?
<zenrium> nova: presuming of course your using nvidia :P
<jughead> nova, you can edit the xorg.conf file by hand and remove the lines for other resolutions
<kitofhawaii> tjagoda: what is the issue you're having?
<tjagoda> insta: My hard disk is clicking fairly regularly (it's done it since I've bought the laptop, really, and I just sort of ignored it.), and it only happens in Ubuntu.  So I found that load cycle bug, and I ran through the steps, but nothing seems to stop the clicking.
<insta> how often does it click?
<tjagoda> sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda |grep -i load produces a count of 20,509 and thats over the course of a year
<tjagoda> sometimes as low as 3-5 seconds
<nova> zenrium: yeah i am using nvidia and have tried the nvidia-settings and tired editing the xorg.conf file as well
<tjagoda> smartmon tests all passed a-ok
<tjagoda> forcing power management to 255 and 254 did nothing to change it as well
<abaars> kitofhawaii: no....I think i need to find a guide on this.  I thought I would like the extra security of the 'server', not so sure now :)
<insta> is it doing it right now?
<tjagoda> Yes.
<zenrium> nova: try the third one I mentioned then... there is a possibility that in system - preferences - settings you have the command nvidia-settings --config-only which would cause this too I think
<thebigkahuna> hello :)
<abaars> i miss my beautiful ui
<kuzmaster> how do i run the x config wizard from command line?
<zenrium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jughead> Is there a way to get the power cycle count if SMART isn't supported?
<insta> tjagoda: did you do anything with hdparam?
<pythondasnake> Ok I think I really messed up here and I need some serious help
<zenrium> thats the third time I've told you kuzmaster :P
<kuzmaster> :S oops
<Voyage__> can any one please recomend an irc client most similer to mirc (thats used in windows) ?
<tjagoda> only after I read the bug, never before
<jughead> Voyage__, I use xchat; it's similar
<pythondasnake> I used partition magic to create a swam + partition for Ubuntu.. When I rebooted it said problems loading operating system...
<warriorforgod> Voyage__: Xchat
<thadood> xchat rocks , how goes it ubuntu crowd
<scguy318> Voyage___: or mIRC on Wine :P
<Voyage__> jughead - have you used mirc ?       xchat is not similer
<pythondasnake> Now I must install Ubuntu or I don't think I can recover Xp
<chaosrl> how does one go about installing and using a .emerald theme?
<Voyage__> warriorforgod - xchat is not similer in functions
<scguy318> pythondasnake: try burning a Super GRUB CD
<jughead> Voyage__, yeah I run mIRC on Windows
<TigranG> pythondasnake: there is one thing you can try
<insta> tjagoda: what all did you run with hdparm?
<scguy318> pythondasnake: then fixing the MBR, perhaps Part Magic (which is utter rubbish) trashed the MBR
<pythondasnake> I'm more worried about losing my operating system at the moment
<Voyage__> scguy318 yes. but wine is full of bugs
<scguy318> Voyage___: I'm using it right now, perfect no issues
<pythondasnake> How do I define a root system ?
<TigranG> pythondasnake:If you have an XP cd boot from it into recovery mode and do mixmbr and fixboot
<jughead> Voyage__, use WINE if native irc clients don't live up to your expectations
<Voyage__> scguy318 - it gets shutdown...
<TigranG> python: /
<blwegrzyn> i am trying to connect to my wifi and I got this error fro wpa_supplicant: Trying to associate with 00:13:10:9c:1f:8e (SSID='lnxnet' freq=2462 MHz)
<blwegrzyn> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<blwegrzyn> Trying to associate with 00:13:10:9c:1f:8e (SSID='lnxnet' freq=2462 MHz)
<blwegrzyn> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<blwegrzyn> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<scguy318> Voyage___: shutdown how?
<blwegrzyn> Trying to associate with 00:13:10:9c:1f:8e (SSID='lnxnet' freq=2462 MHz)
<blwegrzyn> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<bjbum> woo got djmount installed :D
<abaars> so I will have to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf, right?
<blwegrzyn> Trying to associate with 00:13:10:9c:1f:8e (SSID='lnxnet' freq=2462 MHz)
<pythondasnake> for mount point ?
<blwegrzyn>  any ideas how to troubleshoot further, my laptop is d630 with broadcoam card, i was able to connect using fedora 8 with ndiswrapper driver, now I am running bc43 driver
<pythondasnake> .. /
<scguy318> blwegrzyn: use ndiswrapper :P
<tjagoda> insta: just the -B 255/ -B 254
<Voyage__> scguy318 some times fast clicks. and its gone
<lucian> would u say its reasonably safe to allow a user to use sudo for wpa_supplicant and dhclient w/o the requirement of a password?
<scguy318> Voyage___: if you run from Terminal what error messages do you get? might be something with your video driver
<TigranG> pythondasnake: root as in installation directory or root user?
<Voyage__> scguy318  it made shortcut on desktop. i just use that. no terminal.
<tjagoda> insta: the weird thing is that, as I hear the clicks and I try to re-run sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda |grep -i load, the load count doesnt go up.
<scguy318> Voyage___: well run it from Terminal and see
<blwegrzyn> what those timeout errors mean?
<Voyage__> scguy318  how to increase font size of mirc run by wine?
<Disconnected> blwergrzym ¬¬
<zenrium> pythondasnake: you may need to redo the master boot record for windows to boot in the current situation you have
<nikolam> Does anyone use Xfce?
<insta> tjagoda: lets try  "sudo hdparm -S 254 /dev/sda"
<scguy318> Voyage___: View -> Fonts
<scguy318> Voyage__: you do have msttcorefonts installed?
<pythondasnake> Man I wish I haden't done this
<tritium> pythondasnake: done what?
<pythondasnake> I can't go back..
<zenrium> abaars: smb.conf controls samba config yes
<Voyage__> scguy318 i never manualy installed thm
<pythondasnake> I have to install Ubuntu or I'm F'ed
<tjagoda> insta: still clicking
<dsnyders> HI all!  I'm having difficulties making sub-subfolders on my IMAP server.  Anyone familiar with IMAP config?
<insta> hmm
<pythondasnake> I chose a swap partition But I just don't know what it would be called
<scguy318> Voyage___: installing it might get you some better fonts than what Wine's got
<tjagoda> insta: I have to 80 gig drives, sda & sdb.  XP is on A and Ubuntu is on B.
<pythondasnake> I see three devices here on prepare partition
<Voyage__> scguy318 i just got it.
<insta> tjagoda: anything of interest at the end of dmesg?
<scguy318> Voyage___: alright, ok, if you do wine "C:\Program Files\mIRC\mIRC.exe"
<blwegrzyn> anyone knows how troubleshoot network manager and wireless connection problems
<scguy318> Voyage__: when you reproduce the error pastebin the messages in Terminal
<scguy318> blwegrzyn: for Broadcom ndiswrapper is a great idea
<wy> Is "Visual Effects" in the "Appearance Preferences" compiz?
<scguy318> wy: yes
<TigranG> wy: yea
<zenrium> pythondasnake : you currently have repartitioned your drive without yet installing ubutun and your main partition you just resized has xp on it that doesnt boot anymore.. there could be larger issues than just the MBR however your first port of call should be booting off your windows XP CD and running the ERD Emergency recovery console.. and using the command fixmbr from there.
<pythondasnake> will someone guide me through this ?
<tjagoda> insta: nope
<wy> I can't somehow start it. Strange. I have a ATI mobility radeon with its proprietary driver installed
<abaars> okay...I have two folders to share via samba....../galaxy1 and /galaxy2... all I see in this guide is /media/samba.....can I add more than one?
<marek|nano_> what do I do if apt-get doesnt find a package. like, I installed ruby but how do I install ruby-gtk2?
<TigranG> zenrium: already said that...no one listens to me lol
<pythondasnake> zenrium it said it would do this in the instructions
<lucian> i need someone to check out http://pastebin.com/d16cdbc4a and tell me if that part of my sudoers file is secure. if not, why?
<WildnQIk> what package would ubuntu have to run a mail server ?
<zenrium> tig : its probably because this channel scrolls so fast lol :D
<scguy318> marek|nano_: there's no ruby-gtk2 packag
<scguy318> !mail | WildnQlk
<TigranG> zenrium: lol
<ubotu> WildnQlk: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<zenrium> pythondasnake: well it hasnt so try it manually yourself :P
<scguy318> !mta | WildnQlk
<ubotu> WildnQlk: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Ashfire908> abaars: ? did you try looking at "network"?
<wy> Do I need more setup? It used to be easy
<nova> zenrium: ok methods 1,2, and 3 did not work
<scguy318> marek|nano_: are you looking for the Ruby bindings?
<marek|nano_> scguy318: well I dont know if it's a package or what, but I'm told that I need ruby-gtk2
<zenrium> nova: ouch :( thinking.
<abaars> Yeah...I found the samba server....but I cant connect with my username and password on the ubuntu box  :(
<nova> thanks for the help btw
<lnxdb> hi
<scguy318> marek|nano_: thats called libgtk2-ruby
<zenrium> abaars:  have you added the samba users?  smbpasswd
<tjagoda> insta: I'm sort of at a loss, because judging from the numbers and tests my drives are okay, but juding from the clicking that occurs every short intermitent interval I'm lead to believe otherwise
<scguy318> tjagoda: might be just normal drive head seeking
<tjagoda> insta: it's a Fujitsu MHV series
<tjagoda> but it only seems to happen in Ubuntu
<tjagoda> never in XP when I'm running
<TigranG> tjagoda: Just backup your important file just in case and see what happens if tests are okay.
<scguy318> tjagoda: probably you should do some tweaking in hdparm
<abaars> sorry add them where, I have a single user/pass on the box and just finished installing from server CD
<lnxdb> is there a way to remove a drive of cd-rom without shutting down the linux like in windows xp?
<marek|nano_> scguy318: ah, that's a lot!
<marek|nano_> scguy318: *Thanks!
<scguy318> marek|nano_: np
<zenrium> abaars :  use the command  smbpasswd to do it  man smbpasswd for more info
<lucian> lnxdb: physically remove the drive or just unmount it?
<lnxdb> lucian: physically
<abaars> thanks for your help....brb...gotta try this
<quitte> lnxdb how is it connected?
<dsnyders> lnxdb: sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<zenrium> nova: I'm at a loss... I guess manually checking the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to ensure the correct res's are listed there is helpful but not going to do much... I guess theres a possibility its also tied into the refresh rate ?  but I'm running low on ideas now. :(
<tjagoda> Does 17,590 load cycles over a year sound normal to you guys?
<lnxdb> lucian: i made this some times before and my linux freezed...
<zhaonanyny007> hi
<lucian> lnxdb: im not sure. .. i know i wouldn't dare open my pc while power is being run through it. i've been thrown by wall electricity before and it was NOT cool.
<lnxdb> quitte: this is connected with ide flat cables
<TigranG> lnxdb: shut down first
<nova> zenrium: you think getting rid of the rest of the res's will do any good?
<quitte> lnxdb: pata is not hot plug. don't do it in windows, either
<zenrium> nova: possibly but could also mean a black screen when it loads xwindows too
<lucian> i need someone to check out http://pastebin.com/d16cdbc4a and tell me if that part of my sudoers file is secure. if not, why?
<zenrium> nova: is there any logs anywhere I ponder that might give insight.. does /var/log/messages have anything?
<nova> zenrium: let me check
<reportingsj1> How do I adjust compiz settings? I can't find anywhere that I can change it's settings.
<scguy318> !ccsm | reportingsj1
<ubotu> reportingsj1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<insta> i'm at 109,340 since sept 2006
<zenrium> nova: does pressing CTL+ALT+F1 to get the primary console show any output dumped to it (it shouldnt).. press CTL+ALT+F7 to get back to Xwin
<TigranG> System->Pref->Appearance
<insta> whoa holy crap
<insta> forgot to scroll window
<insta> tjagoda: that was for you, that's my laptop's load cycle count
<reportingsj1> thanks scguy318!
<TigranG> Oh, advanced settings hah :)
<lnxdb> lucian: but in windows xp i got to remove physically a cd-rom drive or hd without shutting down the computer... i only disable the drivers.... its always works perfectly
<nova> zenrium: nope doesnt show anything
<zenrium> lnxdb : woot you must have brass monkeys :)
<lnxdb> lucian: in some systems that can never be restarted (like in servers), this task is very important
<quitte> lnxdb: you can unload modules in linux,too. but really don't do it. get sata drives
<lnxdb> i think in linux there is a way, but i don't find anythink in google
<scguy318> lnxdb: well isn't that the job of those special server mount boxes?
<scguy318> lnxdb: or w/e they're called?
<scguy318> lnxdb: and those don't use PATA, since it's not hotpluggable at all
<zenrium> lol wtf.. everytime I press a key when typing in xchat the damn things clicking in my pc speaker now.. lol
<lucian> lnxdb: well, you could umount the cd-rom and then try it but i cant guarentee something wont mess up. i've never personally done it before
<zenrium> goddamn gutsy
<abaars> Yeah...that workd...I can connect now, but nothing is shared:  guess I will have to change the smb.conf file now?
<abaars> ;)
<lnxdb> scguy318: in windows xp i got do it with ide devices
<dsnyders> lnxdb: If you want a removable CDROM drive, get a usb drive enclosure.
<zenrium> abaars: yeppers
<scguy318> lnxdb: XP lets you do stuff that's not ok
<quitte> lnxdb: yes. still it's stupid. pata is not hot pluggable. period.
<lnxdb> lucian: i already made it and fails, my linux freezeed the screen...
<lucian> scguy318: tru tru
<abaars> in the MYFILES section, can you add multiple sharepoints....like /galaxy1 and /galaxy2
<tjagoda> anybody know why my Fujitsu MHV drive clicks in 3-5 second intervals for no apparent reason because my load count isnt rising?
<abaars> is it just a comma or something?
<zenrium> abaars: is what just a comma?
<zenrium> abaars:: I just had to reset xchat
<rusty> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg nice little game... some nice ubuntu users there also ;)
<TigranG> abaars: I think you have to make a share for each folder seperatly
<lnxdb> scguy318: i think, if in xp i can do it, in linux is that a way... in linux all is possible
<scguy318> lnxdb: I can't divide by zero in Linux, try again :P
<abaars> to share two paths, is it like this:  path = /galaxy1, /galaxy2
<quitte> lnxdb: yes. unload the module of your pata controller. only possible if your rootfs isnt connected thre
<zaki1> hey all ....i had problems with my sound card (intel hda iha7) in ubuntu it didafter a restart mysterously sound came back now iam feared that if i reboot again it wll be gon please help
<quitte> lnxdb: or even better: don't do it!
<scguy318> lnxdb: I say again: don't do it! Windows lets you do that because it's very lax with checking the mount status of devices, something like that
<wy> Where is the fonts in file:/// located?
<Ryuho> what do you guys think about adobe air?
<zenrium> abaars: never done that before myself so I dont think it'll work like.. I would either create two shares presuming the two directories are in different locks.. or create a link to the galaxy2 within the galaxy1 directory
<rene> server irc.freenode.net
<quitte> lnxdb: you might destroy your cdrom any other devices connected to the ide bus. the mainbbord and the psu.
<TigranG> Why do you want to remove your cd-driver anyways?
<TigranG> drive*
<lnxdb> quitte: hummm
<quitte> lnxdb: also a fuse might break shutting down other machines. and those are rather likely to happen
<zenrium> zakil : I get that currently with gutsy.. my audio is all over the show on reboots and during use.. :\
<lnxdb> quitte: this is not a good choice?
<wy> I want to know where is the fonts in file:/// located. I can't find the fonts I dragged into it
<quitte> lnxdb: pata is not hotpluggable
<quitte> lnxdb: never was.
<abaars> they are just on different drives in the box
<lnxdb> quitte: and sata?
<quitte> lnxdb: sata is hot pluggable
<zaki1> yeah  quitte is there any resolve to this coz i cant live without sound in ubuntu :P
<zenrium> wy:  use sudo find / -name [fontname] perhaps?
<ehc> is there a way to compare .odf or .pdf files with kdiff3 or kompare or another program?
<rusty> hope you guys enjoy the link, i gotta take off
<zenrium> zakil: well I had to fix aumix for a start but I havent seen much of an improvement but it did let me use my mic in teamspeak..  the fix for aumix is found here http://graynoise.konfuzo.net/poots.php
<WildnQIk> whats a good ftp server for ubuntu or a package that will have it already
<wy> zenrium: That'll take too long
<lnxdb> quitte: ok, but if i unload the modules in linux maybe this works right?
<zaki1> hey wy is there a aother way around
<zaki1> ?
<bosco> i have an atheros wireless card can anyone help me get it installed
<dsnyders> lnxdb, It's not the modules.  The electronic hardware is not capable of it.
<wy> There should be some configuration for the fonts:/// folder
<RandomUsr> hello
<imyousuf> Hi all! I need your feedback on http://imyousuf-tech.blogspot.com/2007/12/killing-process-in-linux.html
<wy> The fonts can't be everywhere
<RandomUsr> anyone here run Apache on their Ubuntu box?
<lnxdb> dsnyders: yes i know, but in the assistence i always did this in windows xp and never have problems
<zenrium> randomusr have done before.. whats wrong
<quitte> lnxdb: as it worked in xp it might survive. stil a really, really bad idea to do.
<reportingsj1> How do I create more desktops? I tried right clicking on the icon and selecting preferences but it didn't let me use the extra two shown...
<dsnyders> lnxdb: Then you have been lucky.
<lnxdb> dsnyders: this fails in xp when i dont remove the drivers...
<wy> My Ubuntu is a 64bit version. What's the difference with 32 bit one?
<elinsurrecto2> hello everyone
<TigranG> wy: 32 bits :P
<lnxdb> dsnyders: i made this in lot a motherboards and never fails
<RandomUsr> zenrium, I´m wondering if I need an XML mod to process it
<marek|nano_> FUUUUUCK.
<reportingsj1> wy: 64bit is for 64bit processors, 32bit for 32bit processors :p (64bit is better)
<tritium> !language | marek|nano_
<zenrium> randomuser: process it??????
<wy> TigranG: I mean is there anything inconvenient for 64 bit?
<ubotu> marek|nano_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sfyuidf8dfhs> fuck
<reportingsj1> wy: It isn't supported by a lot of things, yet.
<loke> reportingsj1: 32bit runs on 64 bit processors as well, and isn't always "better"
<elinsurrecto2>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<sfyuidf8dfhs> niggerdicks
<TigranG> wy: I don't know, it was just a joke
<wy> for example. Is the programs I compiled runnable on someone else's machine with 32bit linux?
<quitte> wy no
<lnxdb> quitte: hummm... i don't think this, because in the servers versions of windows this is a normal step... i read this in some forums...
<reportingsj1> loke: Well yeah, but it is better a lot of the time
<elinsurrecto2> anyone can help me with the flash player?
<lnxdb> quitte: i will find some here, wait...
<RabidWeezle> hrm, gutsy won't install from live cd on this laptop, might have to use the alternative cd...
<loke> reportingsj1: Almost immeasureable, and could cause issues when installing flash and whatnot.
<wy> quitte: That sounds not so good
<RabidWeezle> I installed the last time using edgy
<wy> But is 64 bit version really better? I don't have too much memory
<RabidWeezle> but now it's a messload of problems
<scguy318> elinsurrecto2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<zenrium> wy:  /etc/fonts /etc/X11/fonts /usr/local/share/fonts  /usr/share/fonts
<reportingsj1> loke: I haven't had many issues with it, flash works fine for me. The only problem I have with it, is if I start up java then flash, flash has no sound.
<scguy318> wy: sure, why not use what your CPU is capable of?
<loke> wy: 64bit is only useful if you compile a lot, or crunch
<eattehstuffs> Uhh... hi?
<reportingsj1> loke: Do you know how to make more workspaces?
<scguy318> elinsurrecto2: this is about the MD5 error, correct?
<RandomUsr> zenrium, I want to use XML in my pages
<eattehstuffs> I need help!
<loke> reportingsj1: Only by right clicking on the workspace applet and going from there.
<scguy318> !ask | eattehstuffs
<ubotu> eattehstuffs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peepsalot> i just did a fresh install and the fonts on the web look strange, is there an extra font pack I can install?
<lovedeatm> any of you know any apps that are GUI and help ypu build and learn how to build oyu own plugins....and or wanna teach me how to..specificly for gaim
<elinsurrecto2> nope bro is having some bugs while playing the videos in youtube
<chronosx> my sound card (chipset) doesn't work so all sound goes to pc speaker.  irc keeps beeping, how can i disable the pc speaker?
<wy> scguy318: Mine is just a T7200 on T60
<zenrium> RandomUser: installing and using apache doesnt mean you cant have XML in your webpages ?
<loke> pc speaker?  Unplug it!
<eattehstuffs> Okay. When I use the rt kernel, it causes anything that plays through the TiMidity++ daemon to freeze.
<eattehstuffs> But the generic kernel works fine.
<zenrium> randomuser: the pages are served to the client that then has the job of working out the XML content inside your .html ?
<eattehstuffs> I'm using 64-bit Gutsy.
<reportingsj1> loke: I tried right clicking, increased the num. of rows, and it won't let me use the newly added ones!
<peepsalot> chronosx: there is a way to remove the pc speaker kernel module
<reportingsj1> So for compiz I'm stuck with a plane, not a cube! :(
<peepsalot> chronosx: i don't recall the details off the top of my head though
<lnxdb> quitte: there is a technology named of hot swap that permitts the removal of a drive when a os is running, in real time... (but only a hd that dont have an os installed)
<wy> gosh. The fonts are in my ~/.fonts
<marek|nano_> hot swap sounds like a sexual act
<loke> reportingsj1: Compiz has its own workspace configuration.
<quitte_> lnxdb: right. and pata never supports that
<loke> reportingsj1: Should be horizontal size in the general options.
<scguy318> lovedeatm: Pidgin/Gaim plugins are usually written in C, you'll have to know how to link and read API docs
<reportingsj1> loke: ok, I'll check for it
<peepsalot> is there some package that contains lots of fonts?
<eattehstuffs> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<dsnyders> lnxdb: SATA, Certain SCSI variations, USB, Firewire can be hot swapped, but not IDE... At least not directly.
<quitte_> lnxdb: you needspecial plugs that connect the power ground and data lines in the correct order or you risk breaking your hardware. and thats just the electric partof it
<lovedeatm> thats why asked for a noob dumbed down version cuz i don't know anything about c
<elinsurrecto2> any1 knows how to install flash player correctly?
<tritium> marek|nano_: stop, please
<chemisus_> elinsurrecto2: for 64bit?
<bosco> i have a problem i am ussing a acer 5520 laptop and my sound and wireless is not working i am using a atheros wireless card and i need to figure out how to instlal it can someone help me
<peepsalot> elinsurrecto2: i just went to the adobe site, got the tar.gz file, and run the executable
<elinsurrecto2> just for bit
<elinsurrecto2> 32
<lnxdb> ok i understand... but! this is never possible in linux????
<scguy318> elinsurrecto2: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10804892/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb <-- install this
<crush_groove> !flash | elinsurrecto2
<ubotu> elinsurrecto2: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<scguy318> crush_groove: the current flashplugin-nonfree is broken and is described by the bug report I linked elinsurrecto2 to
<zenrium> lnxdb: hotswapping on server with backends that cater for hot swapping is possible with linux.. hell I believe google do it all the time.
<crush_groove> ty scguy318
<eattehstuffs> Help!
<elinsurrecto2> so i use the one you sent me in the package?
<zenrium> lnxdb : but to do it on a desktop pc I would shudder to try
<lnxdb> zenrium: thanks, but its very hard to find anything about
<scguy318> elinsurrecto2: install that package I linked you to yes
<dsnyders> lnxdb, What are you trying to accomplish anyways>
<elinsurrecto2> thank you a lot
<scguy318> elinsurrecto2: you said you were on 64-bit Ubuntu, so that should be it
<loke> lnxdb: What's the problem?  Just do it!
<elinsurrecto2> no no im in 32bit
<scguy318> elinsurrecto2: if you've installed 32-bit Ubuntu then there's a diff package, moment
<elinsurrecto2> yea
<reportingsj1> loke: Strange, I bumped it up to 4 desktops and still a plane! *scratches head*
<Bruno_> can someone help me install ccpublisher?
<zenrium> if its  a raid controller you shouldnt even have to worry about unmounting because its the controller and the RAID environment that caters for the continuating of the filesystem mounted.
<scguy318> elinsurrecto2: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<fen> Hello
<quitte_> hmm. now that i think about it i think hdparm or something similar had a command to unregister an ide device
<peepsalot> the fonts in firefox are too wide, how can I fix this?
<wy> How do I know what font is firefox actually using in displaying a page?
<lnxdb> quitte_: how can i know what module an drive disc uses in linux?
<fen> need advice on canon printer blink codes
<elinsurrecto2> thank you again bro lets see how it goes
<Bruno_> can someone help me install ccpublisher?
<lnxdb> quitte_: i only know umount the device
<fen> any printing experts here?
<quitte_> lnxdb: have a look at the hdparm manpage. so far i found the -R option to be interesting
<crush_groove> Bruno_,  I dont know the program .. so
<elinsurrecto2> scguy after i install the package do i need to do anything else?
<insta> anyone have suggestions as to how to tune a RAID-0 for maximum throughput on large files?  two identical 200GB ATA133 drives, array isn't created yet so i can tune it however is necessary
<quitte_> lnxdb: ah. -U it is
<Bruno_> crush_groove: its to publish videos tu the internet archive under a CC license
<lnxdb> quitte_: ok... i will see
<dsnyders> quitte_: It still doesn't eliminate the electrical problems with unplugging an IDE/PATA
<quitte_> ooh. right there are pata devices that are hot swappable. i een have one. ibm thinkpad.
<eattehstuffs> @Bruno_: You need to get the tarball.
<wroklife>  How can this work on Windows but not on Linux?  {IP -> 172.16.3.241, Subnet mask -> 255.255.255.240, Gateway -> 172.16.1.1, DHCP -> 255.255.255.255, DNS -> 172.16.1.1}
<LotharTBL> hello I am having a problem mounting an NSF file system.
<quitte_> dsnyders: true. bu i guess i told him often enough
<zenrium> so when I use ctl+alt+arrow to move desktops I skip a desktop.. any ideas why?  I got gutsy and desktop effects going with a cube..
<Bruno_> eattehstuffs: i've downloaded everyuthing, but i dont know how to run it
<LotharTBL> worklife what are you trying to do?
<eattehstuffs> Okay, have you extracted it?
<wroklife> lotharTBL???????
<eattehstuffs> Have you compiled it?
<LotharTBL> worklife  How can this work on Windows but not on Linux? {IP -> 172.16.3.241, Subnet mask -> 255.255.255.240, Gateway -> 172.16.1.1, DHCP -> 255.255.255.255, DNS -> 172.16.1.1}
<pope22> I had been using a program called Ybook when i was running windows to read ebooks. It has features like auto bookmarking, and customizable backgrounds/fonts, and a dual page layout.  Is there anything similar for linux?
<zenrium> lol lothar
<xLE> how do i make a chroot jail
<lnxdb> quitte_: see this man!    http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Microsoft_Operating_Systems/Windows/XP/Q_20957407.html
<fen> lnxdb man mount
<genii> LotharTBL: netmask of x.x.255.x doesn't allow
<wroklife> lotharTBL: i used these settings on windows works fine but same settings on linux gives problems
<zenrium> pope22 : have you tried running ybook using wine?
<eattehstuffs> @Bruno_: Have you extracted or compiled it yet?
<quitte_> lnxdb: 3rd party source. doesn't impress me
<jorel> Just curious. Anyone know of a portable music player that plays .flac files well?
<fen> xLE google chroot jail
<rubydiamond> How to install perl ack on Ubuntu
<LotharTBL> trying to make a static IP?
<rubydiamond> when I do apt-get install ack
<lnxdb> quitte_: see the MadTechno post
<Bruno_> eattehstuffs: i have extracted it, but how do i compile it?
<wroklife> lotharTBL: i have been using these or last 3 yrs
<rubydiamond> it installs something different
<wroklife> LotharTBL: of course this is in static ip
<pope22> lol, every time i ask about something, someone suggests wine...and it seems i never think of it. I'll give it a go, thnx
<xLE> what fen?
<fen> rubydiamond are you trying to install perl or a CPAN module
<quitte_> lnxdb: no. i won't sign-up
<rubydiamond> CPAN module
<fen> xLE http://www.google.com
<rubydiamond> fen
<xLE> and what exactly am i looking for?
<CN-joe> what that ubuntu system?
<lnxdb> quitte_: the unlock posts are in the above in that page
<rubydiamond> it should be available in command line
<fen> chroot jail
<lnxdb> quitte_: just scroll down
<LotharTBL> worklife so the xx.xxx.xxx.240 is what is not working
<xLE> and why am i googling it?
<zenrium> probably because theres a bit to read about it
<rubydiamond> fen,  any idea?
<fen> xLE because it is well documented, and you were asking a question about it, weren't you?
<crush_groove> ack is available for distro with the CPAN mod
<eattehstuffs> @Bruno_: Go into the directory via Terminal.
<rubydiamond> crush_groove, how to install it in ubuntu
<LotharTBL> worklife what exactly is it that is not working?
<fen> rubydiamond apt-get install perl
<Bruno_> eattehstuffs: done
<crush_groove> let apt_get install
<lain> hi...
<wroklife> LotharTBL: but if that would be the case then it shouldnt run on wndows either........... and also itreid shortening the netmask to 255.255.255.0 and 255.255.0.0 but no output either
<lnxdb> quitte_: the hdparm -U maybe works.. but i never used this command before...
<sploodge> @Bruno_: Now type in make.
<crush_groove> sudo apt-get install CPAN
<fen> rubydiamond then perl -MCPAN -eshell
<lain> i need some help
<loke> !ask | lain
<ubotu> lain: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wroklife> LotharTBL: its my cableenet connection and i cant even ping my gateway
<Bruno_> eattehstuffs: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<quitte_> lnxdb: it's DANGEROUS. but please go ahead anddo it. now i'm curious
<sploodge> Hmm..
<loke> Bruno_: If there's a file named "configure", type ./configure
<dsnyders> lnxdb, why are you trying to remove your CD-ROM drive anyways?
<LotharTBL> worklife where are you putting this data? IPs go in the /etc/network/interface file and DNS go in /etc/resolv.conf I think
<sploodge> Oh, missed that out ^_^
<lnxdb> i don't understand the syntax :(
<wroklife> LotharTBL: yes
<fen> question: how do I trouble shoot a printer on ubuntu
<lnxdb> quitte_: i don't understand the syntax :(
<Law506> anyone got any quick thoughts on Ultimate Ubuntu?
<lnxdb> quitte_: did you know?
<sploodge> You might need to chmod a+x it first.
<Bruno_> loke: there isnt, only a shell script
<sploodge> Oh, I see.
<loke> what's it called
<quitte_> lnxdb: hdparm -U /dev/hdc or whatever your cdrom device is
<sploodge> Type in: python setup.py.
<LotharTBL> worklife I have had a bitch with static IPs in ubuntu. I allow eth0 to attempt to get whatever it wants. then create a virtual eth0:0 and put my static on that one
<lnxdb> quitte_: ok, i will try, and i back in some minutes with the answer
<lain> mmm...i am trying to overclock my pc but after that...when ubuntu show a message saying that the overclock is wrong...
<rubydiamond> fen, so.. doing that.. will install ack in my system
<loke> lain: What's it saying, and how did you overclock?
<lnxdb> quitte_: i'll try to shutdown my cdrom drive
<sploodge> @Bruno_: Actually, type in sudo python setup.py.
<reZo> hey there, i'm on a geforce 7900 gt 1ghz core 256mb ram gfx card, what should my refresh rate setting be at?
<lnxdb> quitte_: unpluging the cables...
<wroklife> but how do u configure eth0:0 i am not able to do that plz guide
<loke> reZo: It depends on your monitor.
<reZo> i'm currently on 60-160, changed from 40-60, but it lists the same refresh rates in the screen resolution changer
<loke> reZo: Is it LCD or CRT?
<Bruno_> sploodge: i did but i got this http://pastebin.com/d659c146e
<reZo> loke: 19" crt
<lain> that the over clock is wrong and that i should change it
<reZo> on windows, i was on about 75hz or whatever it is
<loke> reZo: Use the highest option available (80-90)
<lain> and im overclocking by BIOS setup
<coldboot|home> What is the file in Ubuntu to specify "xhost +localhost:some_username" permanently so others can run programs on your display?
<rubydiamond> fen, give me some valid CPAN url?
<crush_groove> fen open a terminal and type  sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
<reZo> so, i would like to use 75
<coldboot|home> Also what's the file that you change to automatically set your display when you login?
<reZo> what should i put in as my range?
<LotharTBL> worklife http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2683/ try this
<lain> with CPU FSB in 210
<reZo> oh
<reZo> loke: thanks
<lain> and CPU ratio in x5
<loke> reZo: No problem.
<reZo> 80-90, that skipped passed my eye hehe
<crush_groove> fen typing in just lpq might help to
<rubydiamond> fen, ??
<fen> rubydiamond ack is a perl module , you use CPAN to install perl modules from CPAN
<sploodge> @Bruno_: I have no idea, it says something about overflow, but I don't know any Python.
<loke> lain: 210*5 is only 11050, which processor do you have?
<loke> 1050*
<rubydiamond> Please enter your CPAN site: []
<rubydiamond> CPAN.pm needs at least one URL where it can fetch CPAN files from.
<lain> amd athlon 64 3000+
<wy> Why isn't firefox displaying fonts as nice as Windows in gmail?
<Bruno_> sploodge: ok, well thanks anyway
<reZo> oohh
<loke> Lain: You're trying to underclock it..
<LotharTBL> anyone have a bit of time to help me work thru an NSF mount problem?
<rubydiamond> fen, it is asking for CPAN url
<lain> O_O
<wroklife> thnx man LotharTBL
<reZo> loke: when it says 40-60 etc, that means in the list for the screen resolution chagne, it will list whatever your monitor supports between those two numbers?
<loke> lain: Set your multiplier as high as possible.
<peepsalot> wy: you have the same problem I just had.  you need package msttcorefonts
<bassgoon> does anyone know the shortcut to exit fullscreen in grdesktop? I can't get out of it without logging off the computer...and I don't want to...
<lain> aja aja
<lain> and?
<lain> no more?
<loke> lain: Up your fsb by 10 at a time
<lnxdb> quitte_: i was typped #hdparm -U /dev/hdd and this returns me a screen of usage commands :(
<LotharTBL> worklife no worries, I fought with static IPs for a long time. That should fix you up. Its kind of a known bug
<rubydiamond> fen, i got cpan prompt
<Bruno_> loke: can you help me with this? http://pastebin.com/d659c146e
<reZo> how odd, it still lists the old settings
<wy> peepsalot: I just copied my windows fonts into ~/.fonts. Isn't this the same?
<reZo> i'm chaning this on the vert thingy
<rubydiamond> now what to do to install ack
<quitte_> lnxdb: a full screen? not just a single line?
<crush_groove> bassgoon .. did you doubleclick left click the screen?
<lnxdb> quitte_: i think there is a error in the syntax
<fen> rubydiamond type help
<loke> I have no idea, Bruno.
<reZo> Vertrefresh, am i meant to do it to something else?
<lnxdb> quitte_: this only show a help screen of usage commands
<bassgoon> crush_groove, its in fullscreen, it takes a keyboard shortcut to get out
<loke> ReZo, it depends on your monitor.
<peepsalot> wy: I don't know.  But i do know that installing that package solved my problem
<rubydiamond> fen, is installed ack is available at shell
<lnxdb> what is a url of past bin ?
<reZo> okay
<fen> you may want to sudo if you aren't root
<wy> peepsalot: I'll try
<dsnyders> lnxdb: You're doing this with root privileges, right>
<reZo> i'll have a play with it then hehe
<quitte_> lnxdb: yes there is. -U expects a value btween 0 and 63 as an argument. probably hda=0 hdb=1 hdc=2...
<lain> mmm oh yepa and the dynamic overclock...i have it in 5%...can i increase this value?
<lnxdb> dsnyders: yes...
<crush_groove> ubuntu will release full screen with a double left click on screen
<bassgoon> crush_groove, not with grdesktop
<loke> lain: I'm not familiar with that option.  It's definitely not common.
<WildnQIk> what packge would libstdc++.so.5 be under
<Bruno_> loke: ok
<lnxdb> quitte_: who can i know that value the correspond to my /dev/hdd ?
<loke> lain: I suggest researching the subject to avoid damaging your hardware.
<crush_groove>  ah . Im sorry bassgoon  my kde does ..
<lain> ok!
<andre_pl> has anyone noticed problems with gmail checkers? I've got the awn gmail applet and checkgmail and both are throwing authentication errors
<loke> WildnQIk:  libstdc++5
<quitte_> lnxdb: it's not in the manpage. but the hdparm sources contrib directory has a fewscripts that use that. look at them
<fen> rubydiamond http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/installing_perl_modules.html
<lain> thank you!
<WildnQIk> i tried doing apt-get install and cant find it
<lain> im gonna try
<loke> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Bruno_> anyone who knows python that can help me with this http://pastebin.com/d659c146e
<tonyyarusso> andre_pl: I've used them without problems - remember to use the FULL address (billy@gmail.com) as the username.
<lain> bytes!
<quitte_> lnxdb: ah screw it. i'm pulling the power plug now
<lnxdb> quitte_: hmmm...
<quitte_> lnxdb: worked for me
<Bruno_> anyone who knows python that can help me with this http://pastebin.com/d659c146e
<andre_pl> tonyyarusso, I'm doing that, and its always worked before today.
<quitte_> some ugly kernel message safter the hdparm,though
<andre_pl> is it possible gmail has changed something recently?
<fen> crush_groove /var/log/cups/error_log is empty
<lnxdb> quitte_: i need to know that value to try, but dont got to find anything here about
<tonyyarusso> andre_pl: maybe, not sure what though
<kevin__> Hello. I was wondering, in Debian Etch, how would you go about getting aspell and Abiword to cooperate?
<quitte_> lnxdb: hdd should be 3
<lnxdb> quitte_: ok
<tonyyarusso> kevin__: that would be a question for #debian
<loke> kevin__: Unfortunately, this is not the debian channel.
<quitte_> lnxdb: ifi guessed right what that value is
<WildnQIk> what packge would libstdc++.so.5 be under cause i tried apt-get and cant find it
<andre_pl> no dice
<loke> WildnQIk: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<tonyyarusso> WildnQIk: try the apt-file tool
<wy> peepsalot: I installed the package. That's not still not as good as windows' display.
<lnxdb> quitte_: the -y command worked succesfully
<kevin__> The Debian channels dead.
<lnxdb> quitte_: whithout any arguments or values  (hdparm -y /dev/hdd)
<quitte_> -y?
<loke> kevin__: There are dozens of people in he #debian channel
<quitte_> wrong option
<lnxdb> quitte_: i will try to unplug the cables now
<quitte_> lnxdb: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/hot-swapping-cd-roms-w-hdparm-r-u-370344/
<lnxdb> quitte_: yes i know, but the -U option don't work here... i don't understand whats happen
<kevin__> loke: I think they're AFK then, I've been in there and no one has said a thing.
<fen> rubydiamond http://search.cpan.org/dist/ack/
<andre_pl> gmail-notify works, but checkgmail and awn gmail module both fail. does anyone know if they use a common library or something?
<lnxdb> quitte_: i don't unplugged the cables because my cdrom continue active... heheh
<quitte_> lnxdb: the link I gave you describes all you need to know.
<LotharTBL> Ok NSF problem. all explained here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2684/
<lnxdb> quitte_: yes i reading, thanks man
<LotharTBL> anybody? Buler?
<lnxdb> quitte_: yes im reading, thanks man
<fen> question: how can I troubleshoot a ubunto printer?
<crush_groove> fen open a terminal and type  sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
<crush_groove> try lpq" in term too
<dsnyders> quitte_: Why is lnxdb trying to hot plug a CDROM anyways?
<fen> crush_groove /var/log/cups/error_log contains 0 bytes
<Bruno_> anyone who knows python that can help me with this http://pastebin.com/d659c146e
<Sammy_> anyone elses CheckGmail not working at the moment???
<crush_groove> yikes
<quitte_> dsnyders: I have absolutely no idea. i've got 6 spare ones here
<fen> crush_groove lpq shows printer as ready and two jobs in queue
<sploodge> @Bruno_: Try this: sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.4
<quitte_> meh. with udev the dev disappears when unregistering. so it has to be recreated before registering is possible
<fen> crush_groove but nothing comes out
<crush_groove> lpq says nothing?
<sploodge> Hey, does anyone know why after apt-getting, Ubuntu wants to run ldconfig?
<Bruno_> sploodge:  ok
<fen> crush_groove no errors in lpq
<loke> sploodge: What are you apt-getting?
<crush_groove> fen: does it say working ?
<quitte_> sploodge: because libraries have been installed
<sploodge> I don't remember it happening with Feisty.
<fen> crush_groove PIXMA-iP4000 is ready and printing
<Bruno_> sploodge: finished installing, but i get the same error when i do python etup.py
<fxfitz> I just reinstalled Windows and lost my ability to boot into Ubuntu. What do I do?
<loke> !grub | fxfitz
<ubotu> fxfitz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fen> fxfitz do you have another linux box?
<fxfitz> fen, I do.
<crush_groove>  and its not ?
<fxfitz> fen, This website that ubotu just gave me looks like exactly what I need though.
<irreducibilis> What does grub stand for?
<loke> irreducibilis: GRand Unified Bootloader
<fen> fxfitz good on you
<anwealde> I'm trying to access files on my motorola V3 using moto4lin.  Is anyone here willing to help me?  I am getting the errors "unable to get phone model" "unable to get drive name" etc although it detects the connection
<sploodge> @loke: Damn, you typed faster than me :D
<fxfitz> loke, GRand Unified Bootloader
<fxfitz> Err.. Woops!
<fxfitz> :-P
<loke> =p
<irreducibilis> O_o
<crush_groove> irreducibilis,  Grub =  Grand Unified BootLoader
<sploodge> Why does nobody use LILO?
<fen> GRand Unified Bootloader (GRUB)
<crush_groove> no id sploodge
<ovrT0p> can any one help.  I am installing ubuntu on a old machine and having problems loading from cd
<sploodge> @crush_groove: I think you're a bit late.
<crush_groove> sploodge,  I was answerin the LILO question\
<fen> crush_groove any idea how to actively query the printer for status?
<darin> anyone ever setup vnc so i can use compiz viz vnc?
<lnxdb> WELLDONE!!!
<sploodge> When you said: crush_groove> irreducibilis,  Grub =  Grand Unified BootLoader
<lnxdb> i got to unplugg here in linux!!! this works perfects!!! :D
<anwealde> lnxdb, this isn't a steakhouse
<sploodge> That's when you were a bit late =D
<crush_groove> fen : no .. those were the 2 I learned messing with mine
<UnNaturalHigh> could anyone here point me to repositories that update more frequently then the default ubuntu ones?
<crush_groove> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<crush_groove>   ty sploodge  maybe Im lagging
<fen> Anyone know how to decode bubblejet or pixma printer blink codes?
<loke> UnNaturalHigh: Perhaps try the next release?  Hardy Heron?
<fen> UnNaturalHigh you could build from source
<fen> UnNaturalHigh or go with gentoo or debian sid
<loke> fen: You mean Debian Unstable?
<sploodge> Compiz makes my computer slow but I don't know why I use it :D
<fen> loke unstable is always called sid
<loke> fen: Ah, my mistake.
<lnxdb> thanks a lot foro help!
<lnxdb> thanks a lot for help!
<lnxdb> i need other question
<fen> loke all debian release nick names are from movie toystory sid was the kid who built monsters from toy parts
<macabro22> hello
<lnxdb> i have a computer with a 3gb of hd and 32mb-ram, some here know a small linux for use with this pc?
<loke> lnxdb: DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<lnxdb> i have a computer with a 3gb of hd and 32mb-ram, some here know a small linux for use with this pc? this is a pentium 200mhz
<sploodge> The people at Debian are all kids at heart :p
<macabro22> my ubuntu login is taking forever can someone help me find out why this is happening?
<wols> lnxdb: damnsmallinux or puppy linux
<fen> lnxdb damn small linux
<lnxdb> thanks folks!
<fen> lnxdb what do you want to use it for?
<fen> um... what up?
<kappakappucino> o hshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<genii> Netsplit?
<sploodge> Whoa.
<crush_groove> looked like
<Ttech> OH NO!
<lnxdb> fen: a simple browser and an messenger
<kappakappucino> freenode did a barell roll
<ax> anyone know why i cannot get different sized fonts in xterm [after a fresh gutsy install]
<lnxdb> fen: the computer have only 32mb of memory ram, its for my girlfriend...
<rushi> does anybody know how to get the 1280x1024 resolution working on intel chipsets
<rushi> ?
<reZo> loke: still there? I found out my H/V Hz / KHz frequency's, how would I adjust my xorg to suit the following?
<fen> lnxdb you should also look at ltsp
<reZo> H: 91.3Khz, V: 85.2Hz
<rushi> I know my monitor supports its
<kappakappucino> guys
<kappakappucino> it's my money
<kappakappucino> and I need it now
<lnxdb> fen: whats that? ltsp?
<fen> lnxdb if you want to keep her buy her a nice used laptop
<rushi> I have been dabbling with the 'gtf' command
<rushi> and tryingf out different modlines
<rushi> it doesnt seem to work
<Dr_willis_> rushi,  you are manually editing the xorg.conf file?
<Ttech-Z> k
<rushi> yes
<rushi> Dr willis
<crush_groove> with a backup I hope
<rushi> Ioh yeah
<fen> lnxdb what kind of networking will this box have?
<Dr_willis_> rushi,  you are totally restarting X after changing that file? (and i hope ya got a backup) :)
<ridge-meister> tonight i walked away from the computer (a miracle in itself) for about 2 hours, when I came back the screen looked like it 3 or 4 overlapping versions of itself.  For example, I could see where movieplayer was running, but there were so many horizontal lines through the graphics that i couldn't find the close button for movieplayer.  what could be causing this?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> hey fellow ubuntuers.  hope everyone is having a great holiday!
<Phuzion> with nice, high number = low priority, right?
<sploodge> Oh crap.
<rushi> yes i am backing it up
<crush_groove>  doesnt trust a StEaLtHtHiEf
<Dr_willis_> alt-ctrl-backspace should kill X and restart it. thus rereading the config . Just Logging out may or may not do it.
<crush_groove>  laffs
<loke> Phuzion: Yes.
<hajiki> hey is it normal that the usplash doesn't appear when i shut down the computer? If it isn't how do i make it appear again?
<fen> ridge-meister could be a horizontal sync problem
<Phuzion> ok, how high can nice be set to?  19?
<fen> ridge-meister CRT or LCD?
<loke> There's a slider in process manager
<ridge-meister> fen, how come it doesn't happen all the time?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> crush_groove?  why not?  =(
<rushi> my problem is I cant seem to get the right hsync frewuenccies for the 1280 resolution
<lnxdb> fen: this will use a shared dsl connection
<Phuzion> loke: terminal only server
<loke> Phuzion: I'm not sure what the max is.
<loke> Phuzion: Oh, sorry, can't hel ya.
<lnxdb> fen: through ethernet
<ridge-meister> fen, i think CRT.  it's an old Future Power monitor
<fen> lnxdb does the box have an eithernet card?
<rushi> when i go into the Xorg.log it says mode clock too high for the modline I have been using
<lnxdb> fen: yes
<latarsk1> hi all
<latarsk1> when log out after setting a time (at ) 2 minutes job. the job doesn't run. am I doing something wrong ?
<lnxdb> fen: its a pci ethernet card
<j1solutions> hello all
<loke> Phuzion: It's between -20 and 19.
<loke> renice process 19
<fen> ridge-meister could be the pots are going south
<lnxdb> fen: its will need a dhcp client to receive a ip address (or i can configure manually)
<rushi> my monitor is a view sonic A70
<lnxdb> fen: my preocupation is with a performance
<rushi> and it supports 1280x1024 at 66 hz
<ridge-meister> fen, is there something i can do to verify this?  i've really been looking for an excuse to get a new monitor :)
<lnxdb> fen: this computer is very slow
<rushi> cant seem to get it to work
<lnxdb> fen: need a very simple distro
<fen> lnxdb another way to go is VNC client on dos - VNC is faster than X
<StEaLtHtHiEf> fluxbuntu is really simple, light and easy i'v read
<j1solutions> rushi, does it work in windows? I had an A70 that 'lost' its higher resolutions
<StEaLtHtHiEf> @lnxdb
<sploodge> Ugh. That sucked.
<lnxdb> fen: yes, but there its not possible, this pc will be stay in a place that have only 1 computer running windows 98, other slow computer
<hajiki> hey is it normal that the usplash doesn't appear when i shut down the computer? If it isn't how do i make it appear again?
<IdleOne> can I install compiz-fusion using the livecd to test it out?
<loke> IdleOne: I believe the 7.10 liveCD has compiz by default
<StEaLtHtHiEf> idleone, you probably cant
<loke> wait
<Jeriath|Away> anyone use xchat
<loke> no
<rtan> hello guys
<IdleOne> loke: I cant seem to find it
<StEaLtHtHiEf> its my understanding that you needed the restricted drivers enabled?
<loke> IdleOne: No compositing with the drivers shipped on LiveCD's
<crush_groove> Jeriath|Away,  yea
<rushi> j1 i am pretty sure it was workin with XP
<StEaLtHtHiEf> and to enable the restricted drivers you need a reboot
<rtan> i have  xp on my harddrive and i want to install vista and ubuntu... and boot manager
<rushi> this was a friends computer and he had XP on it
<Jeriath|Away> what do i use to seperate channels in the list of channels to join on startup of a channel
<Jeriath|Away> err
<Jeriath|Away> startup of a server
<IdleOne> loke:  StEaLtHtHiEf thanks for the quick answers
<rtan> which i should install next after xp? vista or ubuntu?
<rushi> and i am sure the 1280 x 1024 was working on XP
<Jeriath|Away> vista, then ubuntu
<vegananarchist> Hello, anyone here familiar with encryption i need some help
<crush_groove> a comma
<Jeriath|Away> dual boot
<loke> rtan: Ubuntu is always last.
<Jeriath|Away> hmmm
<Jeriath|Away> didnt work
<loke> rtan: Windows screws up Grub.
<Jeriath|Away> thats what i figured
<crush_groove> looks at his
<crush_groove>  1 sec
<StEaLtHtHiEf> windows doesnt want you using linux....  =P
<j1solutions> rtan dont dual boot, thats my advice
<fen> ridge-meister try taking the hood off and looking for hidden knobs
<j1solutions> machines and hard drives are too cheap
<arooni-mobile> what is the acceptable temp range (in celcius) for an intel core 2 duo cpu?
<j1solutions> and once you use ubuntu for a while, you wont' want windows anyway
<rtan> j1solutions: i have only one hardrrive in my laptop
<loke> arooni-mobile: Which one?
<vegananarchist> i need some help with email encryption
<j1solutions> rtan: make it ubuntu only
<crush_groove> Jeriath|Away,  Channels to join = #ubuntu,#linux,#sigterm,#computing
<fen> q: anyone know how to query a printer for status over parallel
<arooni-mobile> loke, does it differ between core 2 duos?
<loke> Yes.
<Jeriath|Away> hmm
<arooni-mobile> loke, i know it has more cache than the entry level one... i think 4mb
<rtan> j1solutions: why ubuntu only? i have software which runs on xp
<Jeriath|Away> i think it might be because i but a space in between too
<Mudbug1950> what is a good webcam to use with Ubuntu?
<Jeriath|Away> thanks
<loke> arooni-mobile: Do you know the speed?
<loke> arooni-mobile: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<j1solutions> rtan: like what, there are almost always alternatives in linux
<arooni-mobile> loke, hang on
<ridge-meister> fen, what is the "hood" on this monitor?  it's one of those old fashioned monitors, the front part of the monitor looks like it has a frame that snaps off, or something like that
<Jeriath|Away> yep...works now...thanks :D
<loke> arooni-mobile: Actually try this: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name
<arooni-mobile> loke, model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6420  @ 2.13GHz
<fen> lnxdb to answer you other question LTSP, the Linux Terminal Server Project
<loke> 60.1*C is the limit
<lnxdb> fen: thanks a lot
<mikefoo> looking to install buntu on a laptop, would unbuntu be the best choice of all the *buntu's ?
<fen> ridge-meister look for the screws and take the plastic off to see the guts
<loke> arooni-mobile: If your load temps are under 60 (preferably around 50) you're ok.
<xLE> xubuntu
<lnxdb> fen: these distros will be a helpfull...
<mindy> The "shutdown" option seems to have disappeared from my Quit menu. How can I get it back?
<mikefoo> xLE: me?
<fen> lnxdb it may not work without a fat server somewhere on the LAN
<arooni-mobile> loke, my cpu is currently at 68 or 69* C ... what does that mean?  should i get a better fan
<xLE> it's what i would use yes.
<j1solutions> mikefoo: yes
<j1solutions> i ran 4 distros on this thinkpad and came back to ubuntu
<j1solutions> just lose the network manager and install Wicd and it will run fine
<loke> arooni-mobile: Did you build this yourself?  Are you sure those temps are correct?
<fen> question - anyone know how to query a printer hardware for status ?
<arooni-mobile> loke, my comp does random restarts sometimes.......... yes i built it myself. ... i got the temp from the bios (asus mobo)
<loke> arooni-mobile: Re-apply the thermal paste.
<IdleOne> loke: just enable universe and multiverse did a dist-upgrade and now it is installing compiz and 60 other packages :) see what happens
<loke> IdleOne: I think you're targeting the wrong guy.
<mikefoo> oh,but my laptop is failry new, still go with xbuntu?
<Dr_willis_> mikefoo,  You can always install ubuntu-desktop later if you want.
<IdleOne> loke: might be
<IdleOne> sorry
<arooni-mobile> loke, u dont think i need a new fan?  its a intel cpu fan that came with processor..............   however the fan is getting kinda hard to put back onto the cpu securelty
<loke> np =]
<j1solutions> mikefoo: ubuntu, that is my advice. boot the live disk to see that your hardware all works
<arooni-mobile> securely
<loke> arooni-mobile: That's a possibility.  You need perfect contact between the CPU and heatsink.
<j1solutions> mikefoo, have you ver installed XP?
<j1solutions> ver=ever
<mikefoo> yeah
<mikefoo> ofcourse.
<fen> lnxdb http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT6185716632.html
<j1solutions> its easier than XP
<arooni-mobile> loke, hmmmmmmmmm so u think a new fan is the way to go?  also, am i in any danger of running at 68 or 69*C?  wont it auto shut off if its too hot
<mikefoo> I love XP, I dont have a problem with installing, im just not a X person, I always work in shells.
<loke> arooni-mobile: If it's auto rebooting, then you have a problem.
<loke> 60.1 is the limit, anything more is DANGEROUS!
<j1solutions> well, ubuntu is still my recommendation
<mikefoo> =)
<arooni-mobile> loke, is there anyway of knowing temp from within ubuntu
<loke> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<vegananarchist> how can you uninstall programs you installed using the terminal
<loke> rather..sudo apt-get install sensord
<j1solutions> wow skype works great in gutsy
<jrgotti> arooni-mobile: sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<loke> jrgotti: he's not after hdd temps
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is the English name of the Gnome menu item System > Preferences > 'Tracker preferences'? Is it 'Tracker preferences' or how is the proper English name of it?
<hajiki> hey is it normal that the usplash doesn't appear when i shut down the computer? If it isn't how do i make it appear again?
<jrgotti> loke: oh...then disregard. =] ::goes back to doing nothing::
<loke> =)
<j1solutions> bullgard4: indexing preferences
<bullgard4> j1solutions: Thank you very much.
<Tom47> vegananarchist: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<j1solutions> bullgard4, you are quite wanker
<j1solutions> i mean welcome
<j1solutions> welcome
<fen> question: anyone with experience captive printer drivers
<vegananarchist> I'm having problem with email encryption and i am getting this error http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53060&d=1197523887
<qwerkus> hello: anything new about frambuffer console in Gutsy ?
<j1solutions> qwerkus: is that a known issue, mine won't run either
<j1solutions> just on one of my machines
<bullgard4> hajiki: This is not normal. Do you have the proper kernel boot option in your Grub?
<qwerkus> yup
<qwerkus> known issue
<qwerkus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<j1solutions> i tried to fix it and lost the consoles altogether
<hajiki> bullgard4: i dont know...
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: how are you shutting down? are you using terminal to shut down?
<Jeriath> hmmmm
<Jeriath> anyone know why xchat isnt even using the nickserv password
<ramza3> what is the point of using sudo, eg, it seems that a sudo user has the same rights as root?
<Jeriath> it does
<qwerkus>  j1solutions: same here :(
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: nope, just the button on the upper right corner of the screen
<ramza3> Jeriath, are you going into freenode?  I think sometimes it takes a little time?
<jrgotti> ramza3: thats teh point of sudo...so you can have admin rights...
<qwerkus> ramza3: ofc, but only ONE time (when u use the command)
<preaction> ramza3, because it's not good to be careless with root, using sudo provides more controls over when and how the root access is used
<ramza3> jrgotti, I know, but does it buy you any extra protections over root
<qwerkus> ramza3: it doesn t left an "open" superuser account ...
<ramza3> ok
<robotic> Hi all: Does anyone have any experience with using Festival on Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> hajiki: What is the text of your /boot/grub/menu.list > current kernel text line starting with 'kernel'?
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: are you getting nothing at all (blank screen) or text?
<robotic> When I try and run a text-to-speech program, I get an error accessing /dev/dsp
<Jeriath> ramza3, it doesnt do it in any of my networks
<robotic> But I'm not sure why /dev/dsp can't be used if I can play sound normally with mplayer
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: black screen
<jrgotti> ramza3: when you use sudo...you only have root for the command you put sudo in front of....so if i were to type sudo cp file1 file2...it would copy with root. if i immediately were to type 'rm *' 9bad idea) i wouldnt have root because i didnt put "sudo" in front.
<hajiki> bullgard4: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=8f1f3322-9ce3-49ac-8086-09e4b4a5f66b ro quiet splash
<jrgotti> wheres if your logged in as root
<jrgotti> ANYTHING you do has root priv.
<pooria> how can I use "debug" in ubuntu to work with Assembly and CPU's registers
<loke> robotic: Make sure nothing else is using /dev/dsp
<Hirvinen> 2
<Dr_willis_> pooria,  i rember ages ago a "assembly howto" for linux on tldp.org but thats been years ago.
<robotic> loke: thanks!  is there any command to check that automatically?
<ramza3> jrgotti, I thought it was if you don't close that terminal session.  eg, once you sudo, you could do sudo once and then do "rm *"
<qwerkus>  pooria: gdb
<loke> lsof /dev/dsp
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: do you have an onboard video card in addition to an add-on video card? also...i'd be curious to see if you are getting anything if you issue a terminal shutdown
<jrgotti> ramza3: nope. =]
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: i.e. "sudo init 0" for shutdown, or "sudo init 6" for reboot
<qwerkus> pooria: when you compile, you put some gdb tags in your bin you can trace later one
<robotic> loke: comes up blank; does that guarantee nothing's using it?
<bullgard4> hajiki: You have 'splash' in it. So this text line is okay. -- But I do not know why your computer does not show usplash on shutdown. Sorry, I cannot help you.
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: no i dont have another video card
<loke> robotic: It does, which is..odd. =p
<peterretief> i cant get sound working on boson
<pooria> I'm not going to compile anything - I wanna see what values are in CPU's registers right know
<ramza3> jrgotti, ok, but I dont have to enter my password
<peterretief> gutsy
<hajiki> bullgard4: thanks anyway
<ramza3> jrgotti, reenter on the second sudo cmd
<robotic> loke: OK, let me try quitting everything to see if that frees it up somehow.
<Jeriath> k...kinda works now
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: i can try shutting by terminal
<Poisonkiller> how can i watch videos in youtube with opera?
<Jeriath> just doesnt like to save the information when i change it is all
<jrgotti> ramza3: correct. it leaves you with a 15 minute window (by default). again, however, you still have to conciously enter "sudo" to run a command as root, virtually eliminating stupid errors.
<peterretief> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:1268:(snd_pcm_direct_set_timer_params) unable to set timer parameters
<qwerkus> peterretief: Wuhhh, a nice compilation error. Have you tried launchpad ?
<ufarooq> hey everyone
<ufarooq> i just installed ubuntu, and i'm loving it
<ufarooq> however i seem to be having one problem
<qwerkus> ufarooq: good start
<peterretief> qwerkus: what would i do with launchpad?
<jrgotti> ufarooq: welcome, and of course you are. it wouldnt be linux otherwise :P
<qwerkus> peterretief: check if someone else noticed your probe - and perhaps find an answer ...
<peterretief> qwerkus: sorry for the dumb question?
<peterretief> ah ok
<Jeriath> working now :D
<Jeriath> w00t
<Poisonkiller> jrgotti: i didn't have any problems when first trying out linux :P
<jrgotti> Poisonkiller: i envy you. then again, the first distro i tried was gentoo. talk about dreaming in technicolor.
<ufarooq> sorry for the intro, felt it was important, anyways, the problem im having is with my usb soundcard, ive got a soundblaster i think its 16bits. i can get sound ot of it, however when i change the volume in the mixer, it is really weird, the two channells dont stay linked, and by pressing the volume up button it doesnt always go up, sometime it goes down, sometimes it goes up, its weird, i dunno if anyone can help
<peterretief> qwerkus: i think its since ubuntu updated its ui from mesa - boson is just a game i guess
<qwerkus> ufarooq: your best option is to check out the homepage / forum of the team developping the driver you use
<ufarooq> i see, and how do i find out what driver im using, it just seemed to work out of the box so far
<xLE> what's a good IRC program for ubuntu
<xLE> ?
<loke> irssi
<loke> or xchat
<Poisonkiller> xLE: im using opera's built in IRC client
<irreducibilis> Poisonkiller: Same here
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: did you get anything?
<xLE> do you have to compile xchat
<Dr_willis_> i never even noticed opera had one
<Dr_willis_> !info xchat
<qwerkus> loke: depends on your love: gui or cmdline
<irreducibilis> I found it on accident
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: nope
<loke> I prefer cli so I chose irssi =]
<jrgotti> xLE: pidgin!
<loke> xLE: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Le^stat> *tips hat*
<Dr_willis_> ircII ! :)
<Le^stat> morning
<xLE> ye
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: hajiki: do a "cat /etc/usplash.conf" is your monitor capable of displaying that resolution?
<loke> g'morning?
<mikubuntu> anybody else having a problem installing cnr plugin from linspire?  i installed on another machine no problem, but getting this error when i try to put it on my laptop:
<mikubuntu> Dependency is not satisfiable: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53
<crush_groove>  never tried ircII ,., is it a good client?
<jrgotti> Le^stat: i was bout to say goodnight.
<Jeriath> wow...xchat is so much nicer than mirc
<Jeriath> :P
<Le^stat> :)
<Le^stat> south africa its morning bru
<Le^stat> but sleep tight
 * Dr_willis_ scoffs at mIRC - *scoff* *Scoff!*
<Le^stat> :)
<loke> =p
<Poisonkiller> ok bye, i'm going to watch Bleach :D
<irreducibilis> Bleach!
<Dr_willis_> !find libapt
<ubotu> Found: apt, apt-utils, libapt-front-dev, libapt-pkg-dev, libapt-pkg-doc (and 3 others)
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: no, my monitor doesnt have that resolution
<qwerkus> peterretief: can't really help you out; last time i compiled alsa, it was under FreeBSD ...
<Dr_willis_> !find libapt-pkg
<ubotu> Found: apt, libapt-pkg-dev, libapt-pkg-doc, libapt-pkg-perl
<andrew[andrboot]> dumy questoin.. im assuming the amd 64 cd works with quad core duo's correctly?
<loke> quad core..duos?
<loke> either way the answer is yes
<Dr_willis_> It should andrew
<andrew[andrboot]> awesome lol
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: "sudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf" and change it to something your monitor can handle, like xres=1024 and yres=768
<andrew[andrboot]> must have been the bad ram causing my problems before
<qwerkus> peterretief: you can always try to out the ready-to-use package from ubuntu, by reinstalling it
<glick_> excuse me what do i have to install to get django orking with apache?
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: ok, Done
<peterretief> qwerkus: i guess -
<elinsurrecto> hey everyone
<loke> hi
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: i'd hate to say it but try a reboot
<elinsurrecto> anyone experienced with installing compiz fusion?
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: hehe, ok
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: actually...hold on..
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: ok
<andrew[andrboot]> elinsurrecto which version of ubuntu
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: try this...from terminal, type "sudo usplash"...to get back here, ctrl-alt-f7
<elinsurrecto> i have 7.10 32bit
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: see if usplash comes up
<loke> elinsurrecto: 7.10 has fusion installed by default.
<andrew[andrboot]> elinsurrecto it comes build it.. just enabled the 3d stuff  in apperances :)
<Law506> i just did the sudo usplash and got the normal black screen
<elinsurrecto> i got to visual effects right?
<andrew[andrboot]> woo @ kitofhawaii thanks for that uspalsh thingo :P been pissing me off for a while.. stupid i810
<kitofhawaii> AndrewB: lol
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: nothing just a black screen
<elinsurrecto> when i choose extra and click preferences it wont do anything
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: ok try putting a lower resolution, heck go all the way down to xres=800, yres=600
<qwerkus> just wondering: how many of you use the "automatic update" feature of ubuntu ?
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: OMG it worked with 800x600!!!
<Le^stat> there is an automatic update feature?
<crush_groove>  I do .. but I  always review
<qwerkus> I simply can t stand auto-stuff - and always do it the old way ...
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: lol well try rebooting now
<loke> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade is roughly automatic?
<hajiki> ok
<elinsurrecto> i just get normal effects
<kitofhawaii> qwerkus: i do it all the time...helps me keep up on when something breaks in case a client calls about it :)
<qwerkus> well; i was just tired about the "gosh, where is that nice feature of app xy i used to love ???"
<qwerkus> i think, for a proper end-user update, one should first read most of the release notes
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hajiki> kitofhawaii: Thank you SO much!
<eifzon> How can I search and add wireless networks on Ubuntu (gnome). I also want to add some network as 'favorites' if it possible. Thankful for help!
<kitofhawaii> hajiki: hurrah hurrah :)
<robotic> loke: thanks for your help.  I quit Firefox and suddenly dev/dsp is free
<qwerkus> eifzon: use a tool called wlanconfig
<qwerkus> makes life easy in Wifi
<eifzon> qwerkus: ok, is it just to apt-get ?
<robotic> loke: apparently Firefox doesn't report its usage of /dev/dsp, or possibly flash player is to blame
<loke> Ah, odd.
<qwerkus> yup
<tubetop> howdy
<loke> Oh, flash very likely.
<loke> Flash is...annoying relating to sound.
<qwerkus> eifzon: apt-get install wlanconfig
<eifzon> not found
<robotic> thanks for the assistance
<loke> Np.  Glad you got it worked out.
<tubetop> I can make ubuntu desktop server nfs and samba and printers,....right?  I don't need to use servers for this
<tubetop> serve*
<loke> tubetop: Server edition is just a bare install, the desktop edition is the same with additional packages and a GUI.
<elinsurrecto> any way to enable the 3D effects i cant get it to work
<elinsurrecto> >.<
<tubetop> i like guis
<Dr_willis_> depends on your card and system :)
<tubetop> ;)
<qwerkus> eifzon: STOP
<kitofhawaii> tubetop: yes you can use ubuntu desktop to serve out nfs and samba
<qwerkus> eifzon: it is wifi-radar
<pingu_> does anyone know the program to have your windows sit on your desktop and we you move your curser over one it comes forward
<qwerkus> eifzon: wlanconfig is the atheros driver tool; sry !
<loke> pingu, that's likely a compiz plugin
<eifzon> qwerkus: ok, do you know anything other?
<xzased> hiya peeps. I need some help setting up vnc to control a pc at work
<qwerkus> eifzon: well; i do it via scripting
<qwerkus> using iwconfig
<boontoo> how do i check if a movie .avi file is actually an .avi file not just data named as an avi file before i finnish downloading it?
<eifzon> ok, but how can I do this the easy way?
<xzased> I set the pc at work as a host
<tubetop> kitofhawaii: this was abaars, but it was taken...LOL.  I got the two shares up, I can see them, but when I copy into them from windows I get an error about permissions.  For the samba users I add I want the shares to act just like an attached USB HD
<xzased> and can use vnc with local computers (on the same network)
<kitofhawaii> pingu_: system -> preferences -> windows, check the button "select windows when the mouse moves over them"
<qwerkus> eifzon: easy way: wifi-radar
<xzased> but not at home
<boontoo> gtkwifi is better than wifi-radar
<mikefoo> Anyone run xen here?
<eifzon> qwerkus: ty, will try it
<qwerkus> eifzon: less easy way, adding a #!/bin/bash script in your /etc/inid.d directory
<Dr_willis_> boontoo,  could do 'file whatever.avi'
 * loke is sleeping now.  No more questions!!
<tubetop> so if I go to ubuntu desktop and I want to do DVD burning of movies...would KDE or Gnome based ubuntu be better...any preferences in the crowd?
<eifzon> thanks qwerkus
<loke> tubetop: No difference.  You can install packages from either.
<irreducibilis> I like Slax.
 * loke is sleeping for real this time.
<jrgotti> eff this game! you win grandma! its 4 in the morning and im stuck on baltic with crack!
<pingu_> kitofhawaii: thats kinda it but instead of just having them anywhere they line up and shrink
<jrgotti> (going to sleep)
<boontoo> Dr_willis it shows as : Data, that means that its a fake avi? or do you need to wait for it to finnish downloading as maybe all files are data until they are complete?
<Dr_willis_> tubetop,  proberly wont matter. :)  Of course finding the proper tools to do the video burning may be a bit harder.
<pingu_> you kinda have to see it
<mozart> Please i need some help with StreamTuner, thread here, thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3937867#post3937867
<kitofhawaii> pingu_: beyond that...i do not know of another solution offhand
<pingu_> one of my friends has it but cant remember where he got it
<loke> let's try this...
<loke> !compiz | pingu_
<ubotu> pingu_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<loke> There you are.
 * loke sleeping, leave me alone!
<mozart> Hi does anyone here know how to use Stream Tuner?
<tanka_001> hello I have a problem with the dvd players it says I need a codex but i can't find them
<pingu_> kitofhawaii: well thats better than i could do thanks
<elinsurrecto> anyone knows how to set up Compiz with an ATI card?
<loke> !compiz | elinsurrecto
<ubotu> elinsurrecto: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<robotic> Hi Mozart; afraid not, but perhaps you could tell us a little about your problem?
<logankoester> I've run into the "No space left on device" problem using the livecd
<logankoester> how can I overcome this?
<kitofhawaii> pingu_: does your friend use AWN?
<robotic> tanka_001:I can help with this
<mozart> yes please i have been trying sincce yesterday
<loke> kitofhawaii: Compiz fusion!!!
<tanka_001> ok cool
<mozart> i cant rip to my home music from shoutcast, streamtuner
<loke> He's looking for the scale pugin for compiz fusion
<robotic> tanka_001: which codecs do you need?
<robotic> tanka_001: if you look in the synaptic package manager, you can download additional codecs
<pingu_> yes
<logankoester> I can't use apt-get to remove software, because it says I need to run "dpkg --configure -a" first, but that fails saying no space left on device - what can I do?
<mozart> Please i need some help with StreamTuner, thread here, thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3937867#post3937867
<eifzon> How do I add a new theme to Ubuntu, a gtk2 one.
<tanka_001> all I know is that I have downloaded vlc and other dvd players they say I need a codex and I cant find them in the add/remove programs
<tubetop> so if i have server already on the machine, can I apt-get some uber package to get to the ubuntu desktop or kbuntu?
<kitofhawaii> loke: ah...
<mozart> i installed gutsy new and now have problems, before my streamtuner worked fine, but i changed to SUSE inbetween
<greente1> tanka_001, go to http://erusan.googlepages.com
<zell> hi
<greente1> it has all the codecs and how to install them
<zell> I have a question
<tubetop> or should I install from desktop cd install
<kitofhawaii> pingu_: loke's right. i have my compiz fusion set up to scale when i move the mouse to the upper right hand side of the screen. it shrinks all the windows and hovers them until i pick one
<robotic> tanka_001: sure, try greentel's suggestion
<greente1> tubetop, try installing ubuntu-desktop
<kitofhawaii> pingu_: i guess i didn't recognize it by the description (kinda used to having it there :) )
<robotic> tanka_001: the program easyubuntu does automatic codec downloading, I believe, as well
<loke> Ubuntu desktop is a meta-package.  try gnome-desktop
<robotic> logankoester: I take it you tried sudo, which is the obvious thing to do
<logankoester> robotic: Yeah
<robotic> logankoester: can you paste your exact message?
<tubetop> k...thanks  so ubuntu desktop has gnome-desktop in it right?
<tanka_001> easyubuntu where do I find that??
<logankoester> robotic: I can't even get firefox to start, it segfaults now
<logankoester> robotic: $ sudo dpkg --configure -a dpkg: failed to write status record about `dash' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<xLE> lol
<greente1> ubuntu-desktop is what you get with a normal desktop install, so yeah, it includes the complete gnome package
<xLE> i'm in XCHAT, how do I get rid of the red line?
<robotic> tanka_001:did you try to search for "codec" in synaptic?
<logankoester> robotic: $ sudo apt-get remove openoffice E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<robotic> tanka_001: that should give you the gstreamer codecs
<Dr_willis_> The red line is good. :) err. what red line?
<tanka_001> where is the synaptic
<robotic> logankoester: is your disk full?
<xLE> it separates text, in the chat.
<logankoester> robotic: my hdd no, but I'm running from the livecd
<tanka_001> nm I found it
<greenT> the problem is that he has to add medibuntu if he wants codecs, so simply searching repos won't show anything
<Dr_willis_> xLE,  yes.. thats a feature. :)  to let ya know when ya left/lost focus/stopped watching a channel.. its in the settings.
<robotic> greenT: can he download the medibuntu package?
<Zikiti> how can I make the window borders smaller
<Zikiti> ?
<greenT> it's an entire repository where codecs are kept, since ubuntu can't host the codecs it has to be added manually
<robotic> logankoester: OK, then it's trying to write things locally to the hard drive, but can't because the 'hard drive' is the boot drive, the CD
<Ubuntu2> u can't download and save a big pack on the live cd will not work
<greenT> there are instructions for installing all the codecs at http://erusan.googlepages.com
<robotic> tanka_001: did you catch that?  you'll need to add a repository to get the codecs
<xLE> oh is it
<xLE> cool, i'll try and get used to it now.
<robotic> tanka_001: see the page greenT just posted
<robotic> tanka_001: it will explain it
<logankoester> robotic: What would the solution be, then? Obviously I can't free up space, because I can't use apt-get
<Dr_willis_> xLE,  open 2 or more channels.. then when ya switch - the red line gets drawn where you left/switched :)
<greenT> it's cut-and-paste, only three lines, and you'll be able to play everything
<robotic> logankoester: just so I understand your config - you have a local windows drive, and you livebooted to ubuntu?
<tubetop> is 7.10 dapper or edgy?
<logankoester> robotic: correct
<xLE> yeah i'm on a few networks so I suppose it will help :p
<greenT> 7.10 is gutsy gibbon
<tubetop> thanks
<robotic> logankoester: OK.  What are you interested in apt-getting?
<marybuntu> someone please remind me how to install skype via cli?  did it on my laptop, now trying to install on mom's desktop.  cnr client failed to install it.
<bjbum> anyone know how to disable the "tap to click" touchpad option?  the option in the mouse preference item doesn't seem to work
<elinsurrecto> why it wont start the compiz setting manager
<robotic> logankoester: as I understand it, when you live-boot, the computer makes a virtual hard drive inside the RAM
<logankoester> robotic: nothing anymore, I just want to apologize, back away slowly and have a stable livebooted system to use
<greenT> elinsurrecto, did you install the settings manager?  it's not included by default
<xLE> Dr_willis, how come I can't see the user list?
<logankoester> Firefox segfaults, Install segfaults....
<robotic> logankoester: is rebooting an option?
<logankoester> nothing works, because the ram is full
<elinsurrecto> yea  i guess
<robotic> logankoester: how much RAM do you have?
<elinsurrecto> i have the compiz fusion icon in the top of the screen
<logankoester> I guess I could reboot
<elinsurrecto> but when i click setting manager it wont do anything
<robotic> tubetop: 7.10 is feisty
<logankoester> not a fun solution though
<jq`> How can I burn a bootable ISO in ubuntu?
<robotic> logankoester: what does the command "top" show you is running?
<robotic> jq: boot to ubuntu, or something else?
<booster614> hey guys i need some help with my wifi card and ndiswrapper....can anyone in here tell me what i need to do to delete the linux driver and install the windows driver??
<fen> question: how to setup up samba export to XP on LAN
<robotic> jq: GnomeBaker should do it
<jq`> robotic: something else. i just need to burn an iso to a cd using ubuntu.
<greenT> try installing compizconfig-settings-manager, then start the program via System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<robotic> jq: if I recall correctly gnomebaker has the option to make a CD bootable
<logankoester> robotic: nothing unusual, what am I looking for?
<jq`> robotic: i used gnomebaker and burned the iso and it is not bootable :/
<tubetop> whats a good DVD burner for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> xLE,  click to the right side and move mouse around till ya get a <<==>> kindas of arrow. for some reason the thing is resized to not be shown by default
<robotic> logankoester: just whatever might be eating up RAM
<greenT> booster614, what's your card/chipset?
<Dr_willis_> xLE,  look for 4 little dots on the right hand side. :) thats the grabber handle.
<robotic> logankoester: you might also want to try rebooting X, if you don't want to reboot ubuntu entirely
<xLE> ah there we are.
<robotic> jq: :(
<xLE> thanks
<andrew[andrboot]> mhm
<logankoester> robotic: nothing is eating up ram, the problem is that the "disk" is full... but the disk only exists in ram, because it's a livecd
<robotic> jq: any idea why it wasn't bootable?  gnomebaker should do it
<booster614> greenT i have a trendnet tew-423pi
<Dr_willis_> xLE,  heck - im used to not seeing it.. with 1000+ users.. its not too handy :)
<xLE> yeah haha.
<logankoester> think I'll just reboot and install to the hdd
<logankoester> thanks tho
<logankoester> peace
<robotic> logankoester: sure, good luck!
<jq`> robotic: I'm not sure. I used the "Burn Image CD" tool in gnomebaker and it's just not booting. And i've tried booting other bootables and it works.
<robotic> tubetop: software or hardware?
<xLE> Dr_willis, would you have any idea on how to set up a chroot jail?
<josh_marshall> Hey all -- I've got an XBox 360 Rock Band controller that I was playing with to try and do some midi stuff with it, but I'm an idiot when it comes to detecting / working with USB devices in Linux. Anyone interested in vicariously working on this? :)
<tubetop> software...sorry kind of new to ubuntu  I see DVD author...is it any good with making DVD out of home movie files, etc?
<cannonball> Hi, if I want to install a newer version of just one app (git in this case), what do I need to modify or add in my apt sources?  I don't want to use the latest version for any other apps, other than git.
<josh_marshall> *It's a drum controller.
<robotic> jq': Hmm, I think you have to select a specific option to "make bootable" somewhere in gnomebaker
<jq`> robotic: I couldn't find anything like that :/
<godzaii> wot is the  winamp of ubuntu?
<josh_marshall> I know they've already gotten it to work on Mac and Windows (the PS3 one, anyway) but I figured Linux would be easier  or at least more customizable as a midi controller.
<robotic> godzaii: audacity, mplayer, or rhythmbox
<robotic> jq': OK, let's ask around
<godzaii> which one has a strem riper?
<robotic> Does anyone know if you have to make a CD explicitly bootable?
<godzaii> stream
<godzaii> streamripper for ubuntu?
<greenT> booster614, if you have the windows driver cd, it should be easy
<Kragnerac> Hello, I was just using Firefox, when X just restarted for no reason, does anyone know why X would do this?
<booster614> greenT i have the cd
<greenT> ok, here are instructions from ubuntu:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<greenT> but i think i can break it down for you
<robotic> tubetop: To burn DVDs, you can use gnomebaker, or just do it inside Ubuntu by dragging the files to a DVD (I think)
<Kragnerac> Also, I had evince open.
<godzaii> howd  do i rip streams in ubuntu?
<jq`> robotic: Unless you know how to repair a dvd so I can use the original disk :/
<mikefoo> Anyone run xen here?
<booster614> ok
<jq`> robotic: It's got some really deep scratches in it.
<godzaii> streamripper for ubuntu?
<robotic> jq': believe it or not, scrubbing with toothpaste sometimes works
<greenT> booster614, copy the .inf and .sys files from the driver cd (should match) to your home folder, install ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-utils, then run ndiswrapper -i FILENAME.inf
<jq`> robotic: Tried the toothpaste already :P
<greenT> and then modprobe ndiswrapper
<greencookie> Hey guys.:)
<greencookie> Is there a program for trying out sql commands?
<greenT> and then ndiswrapper -m
<robotic> jq': OK, let's try this
<greenT> that should work
<robotic> you've burned the image file, what does it show on the disk when you open it
<booster614> greenT so the drivers need to be in the home flder???
<robotic> is the only issue that it won't boot up when you put it in?
<greencookie> I don't wanna download the entire oracle file so I was looking for *lite alternatives
<greenT> well it doesn't matter where you put them, you just need to access them, and home folder is easiest to get to
<jq`> robotic: Yes. It just won't boot. But it shows the actual contents of the iso not the iso itself.
<greencookie> nvm I found out there's a #sql room I'll ask there. Sorry for disturbing.
<godzaii> streamripper for ubuntu?
<warriorforgod> I am trying to reboot a machine with shutdown -r now.  It isn't working.  Any suggestions?
<user11_011> how to convert a i386 .deb file to a x86_64 bit .deb file
<godzaii> howd  do i rip streams in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> warriorforgod,  try the 'reboot' command?
<tanka_001> I have jsut downloaded and installed all the dvd synapses I could find in the synaptic package manager and still no movies
<marybuntu> someone please remind me how to install skype via cli?  did it on my laptop, now trying to install on mom's desktop.  cnr client failed to install it.
<Dr_willis_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<robotic> tanka_001: did you try the link pasted above by greenT
<Dr_willis_> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis_> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<godzaii> i want to rip internet radio
<robotic> jq': I believe it should be showing the contents of the ISO, right?  It's supposed to burn the image as a series of individual files
<godzaii> how do i do it in ubuntu?
<tanka_001> yes an I can't figure what any thing on that pages is
<jq`> robotic: Correct.
<marybuntu> thanks botutu
<robotic> jq': what's the ISO you're trying to burn?
<robotic> jq': maybe the ISO itself has to be a bootable ISO
<Dr_willis_> tanka_001,  i belive the basics are enabling the  medibuntu repositories and installing the libdvdcss2 package.
<Ubuntu2> how do i determine what size my swap file is in ubuntu
<tanka_001> ok how would one do that
<greenT> tanka_001, go here: http://erusan.googlepages.com/ubuntuhowto.html#codecs
<greenT> tanka_001, the instructions are right at the top of the page, you can just copy and paste them into the terminal and they will do everything for you
<jq`> robotic: It's windows vista. It's bootable lol.
<booster614> greenT, it didnt work. it said permission denide
<noname6243> How does Ubuntu work on Mac's?
<cannonball> Ubuntu2, run 'free' and it will report swap space on the last (third) line
<fen> Ubuntu2 cat /proc/meminfo
<greenT> booster614, you might have to use 'sudo' before the commands for them to work
<noname6243> How well* does ubuntu work on mac's?
<greenT> so it would be 'sudo ndiswrapper -i filename.inf'
<booster614> im in root
<Ubuntu2> ty   cannon
<robotic> jq': Perhaps ubuntu hates Vista?  :|
<robotic> jq': OK, it should be bootable; you shouldn't need to flag the CD as bootable, as far as I know
<josh_marshall> Anyone know much about working with USB devices? Specifically, using XBox 360 controllers?
<greenT> wtf....not sure why you would have permissions denied as root
<knoppix> test
<robotic> godzaii: this link should do it for your stream ripping: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-173436.html
<jq`> robotic: This is for another computer. I always have ubuntu on this computer but I would like vista on my other :P
<fen> knoppix pass
<Dr_willis_> tanka_001,  that site also suggestes as an alternative to run  'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<booster614> greenT may i message you ???
<robotic> jq': OK, got it
<Dr_willis_> but not sure if that in addation to the installing of the packages or not. :)
<robotic> jq': look at this link; it describes just what you were saying; you were right all along
<robotic> jq': http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394185
<robotic> jq': it's because it burned the files, not the image
<marybuntu> dr_willis: ok, i added the repository to the list in software sources, but then the page you referred just says 'install skype' ... ....how?
<greenT> booster614, pidgin doesn't let me do private irc chats...do you have a jabber or aim account?
<robotic> jq': they list the solution: use 'copy cd' in gnomebaker rather than burning direct
<Dr_willis_> tanka_001,  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh    -- Seems to install the needed dvd decoder packatges for me.
<booster614> i have an aim but i dont have it installed on this machine right now
<Dr_willis_> marybuntu,  sudo apt-get update, then apt-cache search skype to find the proper packagte name
<Dr_willis_> marybuntu,  then sudo apt-get install whateverthenameis
<robotic> jq': does that sound right to you?
<greenT> booster614, join #blahblah and talk in there
<jq`> robotic: I'll give it a try. Thank you :)
<greencookie> Is there a GUI where I can execute SQL commands?
<robotic> jq': NP; I'm pretty sure that will fix it
<marybuntu> dr_willis: would it appear in synaptic, now that the medibuntu repository is listed?
<robotic> What's the least painful way to create a swap partition if my initial install didn't have one?
<tanka_001> I tryied that lat one DR Willis and I get this (dpkg: status database area is locked by another process)
<Dr_willis_> marybuntu,  notice the font used in the 3 .Install the 'skype' package.    I think they are saying skype is the packagte name. :) of course you must update the apt system after adding the repository
<robotic> is the lack of a swap partition the reason I can't hibernate without freezing up?
<kitofhawaii> jq': you know, microsoft solved the problem of dealing with viruses by releasing their own: vista :)
<Dr_willis_> tanka_001,  close all other apt-related tools.
<tanka_001> ok
<jones> hello all
<greenT> robotic, hibernate is poorly supported on most machines, swap doesn't matter
<greencookie> How can I execute sql commands in Ubuntu?
<jones> does anyone know how to make the video's on nfl.com to work? i just get a blank screen when i press play. thanks
<robotic> greencookie: do you have mySQL installed?
<bullgard4> How can I view the contents of /var/log/lastlog?
<robotic> greencookie: you can practice SQL from within mySQL if you like
<greencookie> robotic: should I sudo apt-get install mySQL to check for sure?::)
<greencookie> robotic: oh really. that would be superb.
<robotic> bullgard4: less /var/log/lastlog
<mozart> Please i need some help with StreamTuner, thread here, thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3937867#post3937867
<greencookie> On another note, is it possible to open a terminal window as an Opera tab?
<tanka_001> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<tanka_001> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 11 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marybuntu> dr_willis: yes, i think that did it... thanks :)
<fxfitz> How do I go about changing my default media player??
<robotic> greenT: thanks, I'll hit the forum pages on hibernation
<marybuntu> yes, skype is appearing on menu now
<Le^stat> whats the command to install vmware-server?
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: just type "lastlog" at terminal
<Dr_willis_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<robotic> fxfitz: is it perhaps in the gnome preferences?
<xLE> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<xLE> !chroot jail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chroot jail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4> robotic: man lastlog says: "" The lastlog file is a database which contains info on the last login of each user." The less command does not provide this information.
<Le^stat> sudo install - i vmware-install.pl
<Le^stat> something like that?
<xzased> Hiya, need some help setting up vnc at work
<Dr_willis_> Le^stat,  you install the proper packages then run their setup program last i installed it.
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: Thank you very much for your excellent information.
<fxfitz> robotic, Found it, thank you.
<xzased> how do you go about controling a pc outsaid the network domain??
<mozart> I cant figure this out myself, i've been asking for help since yesterday, Please i need some help with StreamTuner, thread here, thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3937867#post3937867
 * Le^stat googles
<fen> what is the quickest way to create a new user on ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> Le^stat,  the bot just pasted a url to look at. :)
<Dr_willis_> !vmware | Le^stat
<ubotu> Le^stat: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<greenT> fen, just do useradd USERNAMEHERE
<Le^stat> ta
<noname6243> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noname6243> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noname6243> How well* does ubuntu work on mac's?
<noname6243> !powerpc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Dr_willis_> noname6243,  ppc or intel macs?  There are mac forums on theubuntu forums i recall
<xLE> can someone tell/show me how to chroot jail a folder so the files inside it can't access anything outside of the folder..
<robotic> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lonejack>  /nickserv register tsddwf claudio.eterno@tiscali.it
<Dr_willis_> xLE,  not sure thats even doable.. or you are misstating what you are trying to do
<noname6243> I don't know, I am thinking about buying a mac powerbook notebook
<noname6243> i believe that has intel core duo
<noname6243> so would it just be reagular x86?
<MasterShrek> Le^stat: tried virtualbox?
<firekool> Hi I am trying to move /home over onto a external drive and need some help doing so
<Le^stat> virtual box sux
<wy> Ha. finally got my ATI to work with 7.10
<MasterShrek> why?
<xLE> i'am going to run a c++ evaluation bot, i need to set chroot jail on the folder so it can't access my system files and system calls
<Dr_willis_> noname6243,  if you want a laptop just for linux. its proberly bnetter to get a  non mac :) or a dell with linux installed.
<Le^stat> none of my other programs seem to work inside it
<noname6243> Well, I also want it for movie and sound editing
<Le^stat> doesnt supprise me only being 14meg
<robotic> Does EasyVMX let me make an Windows VM without needing a Windows install disk?
<MasterShrek> interesting, ive never really experienced anything wrong, but i guess i havent used it too much
<MasterShrek> i use qemu
<mage__> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz <-- how recent is this problem?
<macogw> noname6243: mac hardware uses EFI which means installing GRUB to be able to boot Ubuntu is slightly more annoying than on commodity hardware.  if you're abandoning OSX completely anyway, it's not worth bothering with.  if you want OSX still though, then yeah go for it
<mozart> just got this torrent: "Cooking the Japanese Way"  http://www.mininova.org/tor/1003868  but it's password protected, is there a way that i can crack it?
<Dr_willis_> xLE,  if you test it as a user. the worst the program can do (in theory) is  delete the users files.. not trash the system
<macogw> MasterShrek: virtualbox is basically souped-up qemu isnt it
<macogw> ?
<Le^stat> anyone done the TestOut Linux+ course?
<wy> How can I know some of the compiz coolness? Just got it to work
<xLE> i still want a chroot jail on it.
<noname6243> macogw,  do you dual boot ?
<Le^stat> and is it worth it?
<noname6243> with mac?
<macogw> noname6243: no
<MasterShrek> yea its basically the a frontend to it i think
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: The lastlog command lists (among others) a 'games' and a 'dictd' user. How can 'games' or 'dictd' be a 'user' of my computer?
<Dr_willis_> xLE,  good luck then. theres more to setting up a chroot jail then just quick command. :)
<firekool> My file system said my ext3 is bad and must be manualy checked how do i do so
<noname6243> macogw, you mean harder because you need to use bootcamp ?
<macogw> noname6243: i recall being told by a mac user that you have to use LILO instead of GRUB, but i think there are GRUB extensions to do EFI.  in that case, i think you need to use the Super GRUB Disk, but as i dont own/need/want a mac, i've never had to do it myself
<robotic> xLE: I'm willing to learn with you -- do you have any idea how to start on setting up a chroot jail?
<macogw> noname6243: i think you use bootcamp for dualboot and lilo alone for single-linux-boot
<noname6243> yeah it would be dualbooting
<fxfitz> How do I automatically run a script at bootup??
<xLE> robotic, i have absolutely no clue.
<greenT> fxfitz, you can just add the script to your sessions
<macogw> noname6243: i know there are howtos out there and have been for a while.  in april, kernighan (helped invent C and UNIX) said he'd just installed ubuntu on his macbook as his first time ever trying linux
<greenT> fxfitz, are you running GNOME?
<fxfitz> greenT, Yup
<mozart> just got this torrent: "Cooking the Japanese Way"  http://www.mininova.org/tor/1003868 can someone please crack it and tell me what the password is?
<noname6243> !lastseen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastseen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xLE> robotic, talk in a pm?
<robotic> xle: there are scripts that will set up chroot jails for you: I believe jailkit is one?
<greenT> fxfitz, go to Sytem > Preferences > Sessions
<noname6243> hrmm, the first time he ever tried linux, and he invented unix?
<noname6243> that doesn't make much sense
<robotic> mozart: unfortunately, I think you're in the wrong channel for that!
<xLE> i'll have a look for it.
<macogw> noname6243: he used unix before then
<robotic> xle: sure
<macogw> noname6243: probably bsd unix
<greenT> fxfitz, then add a new command in the form of 'sh /path/to/script.sh'
<greenT> fxfitz, then it will run the script when you boot
<noname6243> yeah.
<noname6243> well, thanks, i have to take off. have a nice night
<macogw> noname6243: nite nite
<robotic> bullgard4: sometimes important programs and processes are set up as default "users" of machines, although they have very limited access rights
<louist> hey all:  anybody ever use madwifi-ng?  I need to specify wifiX as interface -- how do I do that?
<louist> how do I specify wifiX as interface   <---- short version of the question =)
<macogw> bullgard4: adding to what robotic said, examples of "access rights" would be that they can make sound come out of the speakers or access your cd rom drive
<jones> does anyone know how to make the video's on nfl.com to work? i just get a blank screen when i press play. thanks
<louist> jones, do you have flash?
<robotic> jones: can you access videos on other sites? ie, youtube?
<greenT> jones, like the one right on the main page?
<louist> anybody know how to specify wifiX as interface?  I'm using madwifi-ng and I need to do that...
<wereshark> is this a good place to ask ati/fglrx config questions
<ramza3> how do I create a file and also the path.  I thought I might use "touch a/b/c/a.txt" but the paths have to exist
<macogw> ramza3: not sure about with touch, but if you want to make a longer path than just 1 directory, you can use mkdir -p /first/second/third/fourth/
<ramza3> macogw: yea but I thought there was a way to create a file and those directories
<robotic> ramza3: you can string together two commands on the command line...  although that's not quite what you want, I assume
<louist> anybody know how to specify wifiX as interface?  I'm using madwifi-ng and I need to do that...
<bullgard4> robotic: Thank you for explaining. I need to further investigate, though. --  But I do know now in what direction to look out. Thank you.
<logankoester> Is there any way resizing an NTFS partition from 190gb to 160gb (only 63gb is in use) with the ubuntu installer could damage data?
<robotic> ramza3: ie mkdir a/b/c; touch a.txt
<louist> is there an ubuntu wifi channel or something?
<louist> because I need to specify wifiX as interface, and I have no idea what that means...
<macogw> logankoester: if you didnt defrag first and resized over a chunk of data, yes
<robotic> bullgard4: No problem, good luck!
<jones> louist/robotic/greent: yes i am able to watch all other videos no problem. the on eon the front page works. not this one though
<jones> http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d804f7e5f
<ramza3> robotic: or mkdir `basename $abc` ; touch $abc
<scguy318> Iogankoester: yes, if your machine powers off, or something happens...
<louist> hmm. works for me.  i dowloaded all of the restricted codecs with Automatix, jones
<scguy318> Iogankoester: its the risk of partitioning, a good idea to backup
<macogw> logankoester:  scguy318 was at you
<scguy318> !automatix | louist
<robotic> ramza3: won't that create the files and those directories?
<ubotu> louist: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<louist>  I can't really reccomend automatix, but there you go
<bullgard4> macogw: Thank you for your comment. I know that Unix groups are used for accessing sound or my cdrom. Is this here a 'group' feature too?
<logankoester> macogw: hmm, I didn't defrag first.... but I don't exactly have 2 years to wait for the machine to defrag
<louist> scguy318. thanks
<macogw> scguy318: that's a little L
<louist> scguy318, please go ahead and read what I post next time ...
<scguy318> macogw: ah, my font renders I and little L the same
<louist> anywhoo...
<scguy318> louist: ?
<greenT> jones, i'm getting a blank video area as well...it's flash, so it's not like you're missing anything, it's probably just the site having problems with finding the video
<louist> nvm lol
<louist> no offense meant
<scguy318> louist: none taken
<Filled-void> Do I need the My SQL server installed to get the front end for PHP which allows to view internet usage ? I have apache2 installed and php5-gd and libapache-mod-php
<macogw> scguy318: <tab>-autocompletion :)  only one of them will auto-complete: the right one
<robotic> filled-void: Could you be more specific on what you mean by "internet usage"?  I'm not sure I understand.
<jones> louist/greent: i would rather not use automatix. it is always thos way. if u choose any of the game clips on the right side of the main page none of them will work. is there a wa y to cross reference what i have vs. one of u 2?
<scguy318> jones: what's your issue?
<jones> does anyone know how to make the video's on nfl.com to work? i just get a blank screen when i press play. thanks
<macogw> scguy318: a specific site's flash fails for him, but every other flash works
<jeffMASTERflex> jones:  looks like the problem might be server-side. i have the latest flash and it doesn't work for me either
<scguy318> jones: lemme test
<Filled-void> robotic, I use vnstat to monitor internet usage. Theres a front end available in php. Which shows you basically what you see in vnstat but in the browser
<louist> anyone know how to specify wifiX as interface?
<jeffMASTERflex> the flash in gutsy is a little outdated already
<jones> louist said that he is able to view it no prob
<greenT> jonoes, it's not an issue with anything on your computer...it's a server problem
<blahdeblah2> Hi. Is there a way to switch all of the java alternatives on my system from gcj to Sun's?
<jones> louist: i would give a little more detail about what u are trying to do and someone may be able to help
<greenT> jones, it's only flash that you need, not any codecs (it's a flash video)
<robotic> filled-void: OK, what makes you think it will need mysql?
<marko> I'm trying to get my logitech g5 mouse working with 7.10.  How do I restart imwheel without restarting my whole machine
<macogw> blahdeblah2: sudo update-java-alternatives
<macogw> marko: is that a driver?
<macogw> marko: if so "sudo modprobe -r imwheel && sudo modprobe imwheel"
<Filled-void> robotic, Im not sure just curious if apache2 needed it to display the data within the vnstat database
<marko> imwheel is the application that handles the extra mouse buttons
<greenT> marko, do 'killall imwheel'
<greenT> then just type imwheel again
<scguy318> jones: I presume you've installed or attempted to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<louist> I just patched my wifi driver with madwifi-ng, and the site says that in order for it to work with aircrack, i have to specify wifiX as interface (whatever that means).  I tried running aircrack, and it has an error saying I need to do the same thing
<jones> louist: did u say that u were able to view the nfl videos's?
<scguy318> jones: when I went to the NFL site and clicked Videos, some US Army ad played
<jones> scguy318: i am pretty sure let me go look
<scguy318> jones: so it seems to work
<macogw> scguy318: cant do that anymore.  have to install it from sun's site.  that package downloads it and the md5's dont match because sun updated theirs
<Mondragon> Can anyone tell me the suggested ubuntu way of upgrading my kernel to 2.6.23?  (I downloaded the tarball, made a kpkg, but that's where things went awry...)
<scguy318> macogw: you mean Adobe :P
<macogw> scguy318: sure...then
<robotic> filled-void: I don't think so -- it looks like vnstat uses text databases, not mysql
<louist> jones, yes, on my other computer (also ubuntu)
<scguy318> macogw: there's a package in proposed, and bug page has a package
<macogw> scguy318: i mean "sure....them"
<scguy318> macogw: for latest
<scguy318> macogw: moment
<Filled-void> robotic, thanks for confirming :D
<macogw> scguy318: most people dont enable proposed, i dont think
<scguy318> macogw: i know, but lemme link
<greenT> louist, can you view the other link he sent?  the front page one he can see, but not the other link he sent
<scguy318> macogw: there's a few debs on the Launchpad bug
<macogw> scguy318: i have proposed enabled for me
<louist> greenT, no.  Odd...
<macogw> Mondragon: not sure there is an "ubuntu way"...just compile it
<robotic> filled-void: Sure thing!
<Mondragon> Well, apparently something changed in initrd.img between 2.6.xx and 2.6.23
<Mondragon> and I can't get the thing to install
<mikubuntu> Dependency is not satisfiable: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53
<macogw> Mondragon: i guess maybe you can checkinstall instead of make install so you can remove it from apt
<greenT> jones, louist can't view the video either.  it's only a server issue, not an ubuntu or flash issue.  in other words, you can't view the video because nfl.com is messed up, so you just plain can't see it right now
<fitztrev> Is there a command to recursively set all files to 0644 and all directories to 0755?
<louist> anybody ever use the madwifi-ng patch for Atheros wifi drivers?
<marko> well I killed all imwheel and it did not do what I wanted :(
<Mondragon> er, find . -type d -exec chmod 0644 {} \;
<Mondragon> probably
<macogw> Mondragon: ah idk then
<Mondragon> er
<greenT> what did you want it to do, marko?
<marko> I want to set my thumb button as my browser back button
<jones> scguy: i searched in synaptic and it did not find it. is that in mediabuntu repors or somewhere else? are u able to play this clip? http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d804f7e5f
<Mondragon> oops, backwards, but that should do it
<marko> and the tilt left and right to switch tabs
<Mondragon> find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<Mondragon> and
<Mondragon> find . -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} \;
<jones> greent: hmmmm. it has always been this way though. for weeks and weeks
<scguy318> jones: flashplugin-nonfree is in universe
<macogw> jones: its in universe, i think
<blahdeblah2> macogw: Thanks - i thought i'd already done that, but it seems to be fixed up now...
<macogw> jones: enable the "community supported" repository
<jones> so sudo apt-get install flashplugin-jnonfree right?
<greenT> jones, it happens...but i just tried it on a windows pc, too, and it's not working.  it's definitely a server issue they're having
<marko> greenT: I have a logitech g5 mouse
<greenT> jones, if you can see the front page video, you have flash installed
<scguy318> jones: without the j yes
<greenT> marko, i don't know about your specific mouse, but try the instructions at http://erusan.googlepages.com/archhowto.html
<marko> greenT:  I tried various things in the forums but they set up the mouse to have the tilt wheel go back and forward in a browser
<greenT> they explain how imwheel works
 * smilodon would like ubuntu with a different color scheme
<scguy318> macogw: for your information, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb for 32-bit
<scguy318> jones: can't play, I suspect server side
<macogw> jones:  install what scguy linked
<scguy318> jones: Flash loads, server fails
<louist> can anybody give me a hand?  I'm trying to figure out how to crack WEP encryption, and I'm stuck trying to patch my wifi driver
<louist> which probably isn't a very good start... lol
<norty> im using ubuntu 7.10, how do I open port 49125 UDP ?
<mEck0_> I have installed tint (ttm, a panel, I'm running openbox) and the transparency of the panel is really bad. how to fix?
<scguy318> macogw: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10804892/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb for 64-bit, just reference
<macogw> jones: the one in the regular repos (unless you enable proposed updates) doesnt work with adobe's site
<scguy318> norty: in your router?
<norty> sure
<robc4> has anyone else been getting libcairo updates the last few days?
<robotic> smilodon: will themes do it?
<scguy318> norty: are you direct connect to the internet?
<macogw> jones: it tries to download but fails because they changed the file
<jones> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<jones> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<smilodon> orange and brown doesn't do it for me :P
<greenT> macogw, he has flash installed, it's a server issue on their part, no one else can play the videos, either
<jones> looks like i already have it
<norty> scguy318, I am connected to a wireless router linksys 54g
<marko> greenT:  I'll take a look at that
<smilodon> robotic probably
<seamus7> Hi.. Firefox isn't starting for me .. I get this error in a terminal "Segmentation Fault (core dumped) ... what can I do?
<macogw> norty: no ports are being listened to on ubuntu by default, but theyre also not something you need to manually open.  if you install a service to run on that port, it will open
<scguy318> norty: ah, then you should go to http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1 and entr eyour oruter configuration
<jones> well everyone i really appreciate the help. it is off to bed time.
<macogw> seamus7: yay C++!
<elinsurrecto> can anyone help me with compiz?
<bullgard4> I forgot what file includes all Unix groups my computer maintains. 'apropos group' did not enlighten me as it outputs too much stuff. Similarly, the GNOME Search Tool.
<mikubuntu> dr_willis: you helped me install skype on mom's desktop a few mins ago.  now i am having a problem installing linspires cnr plugin on this laptop.  getting the following msg:
<mikubuntu> Dependency is not satisfiable: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53  any idea what i should do?
<greenT> marko, try installing xev
<norty> im trying to use Azureus and it says i need to open that port
<seamus7> macogw: huh?
<macogw> seamus7: c++ segfaults more than c :)  segfaults are the wonderful, useless errors c and c++ give
<greenT> it tells you what the button numbers are so you can set up imwheel properly
<walla> i'm trying to install an nvidia graphics card but after the grub boot screen, the screen goes black
<macogw> seamus7: try uninstalling and reinstalling firefox.  it may have gotten corrupted
<walla> can anyone help?
<scguy318> macogw: the real story is that a segfault is the result of dereferencing a null pointer or a pointer to a page that does not belong to a process
<macogw> seamus7: that worked when i had it happen
<greenT> walla, what card do you have?
<scguy318> macogw: this can happen in any compiled program
<smilodon> seamus7: firefox is good but it doesn't always work the first time
<greenT> norty, you have to get into your router and open the port in there
<walla> nvidia geforce 4
<seamus7> macogw: oh ... I'm on Gutsy with the latest firefox in the repositories ... I reinstalled firefox yesterday and it corrected the problem but it just happened again
<walla> i used to have it working with feisty
<greenT> walla, have you tried the restricted manager?
<scguy318> jones: I don't think it's your Flash, the video is broken apparently
<macogw> scguy318: yeah but that makes 0 sense to end-users, and is still a useless error message.  "something got free() before i was done with it.  the darned thing wont tell me WHAT though"
<walla> i can't get that far
<seamus7> macowgw: I tried starting it as root and that fixed the problem yesterday
<honeking> can anyone help with a (lack thereof) sound problem?
<fitztrev> How can I get the operating system and version number via the command line?
<macogw> seamus7: WEIRD
<seamus7> macogw: oh well I'll just reinstall again
<smilodon> seamus7: sometimes I have to start firefox several times
<macogw> seamus7: um rename your .mozilla directory (inside home) and see if that fixes it.  you might have screwed up settings maybe?
<scguy318> fitztrev: lsb_release -a
<greenT> walla, you mean you're trying to install the driver, or you're physically trying to install the card in the machine?
<walla> if i plug in the graphics card it screen goes black, and if i try and access retricted manager without the graphics card plugged in it tells me i don't have any hardware that needs the restricted manager
<walla> driver
<louist> anybody know what it means to sepcify wifiX as interface?
<walla> i installed nvidia-glx before i plugged the card in
<walla> then i shut it down, inserted card, and then got a black screen after grub menu
<greenT> walla, try changing the video driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to say "nv", which is the free nvidia driver
<honeking> having a problem with sound. There is no sound since last update. anyone else know how to fix this?
<greenT> then the pc should boot with the nvidia card
<macogw> louist: dont know how, but it means add something thats like eth0, eth1, ath0, etc.  and make the first be wifi0, 2nd is wifi1, etc. and has something to do with /etc/network/interfaces
<walla> but how do i get to that without being able to login?
<macogw> walla can you hit ctrl alt f1 and use the command line?
<greenT> walla, when grub comes up, hit the E key to edit the grub line
<fen> is there a simple way to resync the linux users with the samba users after adduser?
<louist> macow, is that like defining which card to use or something?
<greenT> and add the word 'single' to the end of the line, then boot from that line and it will put you into a command prompt
<macogw> louist: something like that
<greenT> you can use nano to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<earlmred> fen, modify your useradd script to create a smb user
<louist> macogw, any idea where I could find out more?
<walla> ok, i'll try that
<macogw> louist: for me, eth0 is my wired connection and eth1 is my wireless.  people with atheros-based cards get ath0 for their wireless i think
<fitztrev> scguy318: thank you
<earlmred> rtt
<louist> macogw... yeah I think that's what it is right now, but I need to change it to wifi0 or something
<honeking> i have no sound since last update with gutsy, anyone help?
<louist> well it says wifiX ... whatever the heck that is
<macogw> louist: X is a variable
<greenT> honeking, are you on a laptop?
<honeking> desktop
<louist> macogw ... oh yeah. duh. lol
<honeking> my laptop's sound works
<honeking> i have gutsy on both
<bullgard4> What file contains the Unix groups which my computer maintains?
<walla> do i add a new line after quiet?
<macogw> louist: you'll sometimes see /dev/sdX which means /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or /dev/WhateverTheHeckYourHardDriveIsCalled
<scguy318> bullgard4: /etc/group
<greenT> walla, don't add a new line, just a space then the word 'single'
<louist> on a different note, does anybody know of linux driver for a connexant modem?
<greenT> it boots into single user mode, which is just a root terminal
<louist> i've searched far and wide... lol
<macogw> louist: i think the winmodem driver is there by default
<honeking> what would it matter if it was a laptop?
<louist> macogw:  in ubuntu?
<greenT> laptops have issues with the alsa driver messing up their sound cards
<honeking> everything worked fine until i updated this morning
<louist> does it need to be configured in any way?
<honeking> then my sound doesn't work
<walla> what if i boot into recovery mode?
<greenT> i would just suggest checking all your settings (making sure it's not muted, making sure all yuour inputs are volumed up, making sure you're using digital/analog according to your speakers, etc)
<honeking> the controllers work and everything on screen says it's working
<bullgard4> scguy318: Thank you very much for helping.
<honeking> just no sound
<walla> doesn't that give me command line?
<honeking> i already checked all that
<scguy318> bullgard4: np
<greenT> walla, i think recovery will boot you into a gui, right?  if it boots you into a prompt, that will work fine
<scguy318> greenT: Recovery Mode gives you single-user prompt
<seamus7> macogw: I reinstalled firefox and it enabled me to start firefox ... but I rebooted firefox and now it's doing it again .. nothing
<greenT> well then recovery mode should work just fine
<honeking> it doesn't work with oss either
<walla> yup recovery mode work
<greenT> honeking, i don't know...i would ask on the forums
<Verifier> I've installed JeOS and now I can't login since the keyboard isnt working. It worked during the installation
<honeking> greenT: okay, thanks
<walla> and i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<greenT> did it work?
<walla> no, it still lists my driver as intel (motherboard)
<louist> I'm installing ubuntu and i'm a bit confused about the partitioning:  what does a /boot partition have on it?
<greenT> what does Xorg -configure do?
<louist> as opposed to / and /home?
<louist> i know /home is the user files
<louist> but doesn't / usually have the boot stuff too?
<TigranG> Hi, is there any way to have opengl apps run smoothly with Compiz enabled? I'm getting very low frame rates.
<robotic> nite all
<walla> command not found
<como> hi.  how can I change options available in the logout dialog?  the hibernate option disappeared and I want to restore it.
<walla> oops missed the space
<seamus7> Anyone else having issues with Firefox not booting ... I have reinstalled but that fix is only temporary ..?
<walla> oh nope, still bad command
<dooglus> louist: you don't need a /boot if you don't want it.  it's typically a small partition for booting linux, but you don't need it, so long as your root partition is readable by the kernel
<Bulli> somebody using conky and willing to give me a hint?
<greenT> try just manually editing the xorg.conf file to say 'nv' for the driver if you have to...it's the free driver for nvidia cards
<honeking> greenT: nevermind, i fixed it. thanks again for trying
<louist> dooglus, what advantage does a /boot partition offer, then?
<greenT> glad it's working
<walla> i can leave the identifier as the intel thing thought right?
<louist> multiple kernels or something?
<TylerJGillies> im using an isa sound card (sb awe16) but i'm not getting any sound. sometimes i do but sometimes i don't anyone know what is causing this? im using feisty
<greenT> yeah, identifier doesn't really matter
<louist> dooglus, I plan on dual booting with xp, so should I specify a /boot or just forget about it?
<greenT> it's just a name for X to refer to
<dooglus> louist: if you want your / partition to be encrypted maybe?  or maybe you want to use a filesystem like reiser4
<kitofhawaii> tylerjgilles: whoa...classic. is that awe32 or sb16?
<walla> before the screen goes black it says "Cannot Display This Video Mode"
<walla> if that helps
<dooglus> louist: I dual boot XP without a separate partition.  I only have 2 partitions: a huge / for linux (including /home and /boot) and a huge C: for windows
<walla> oh the changing the driver to nv, fixed it, thanks a bunch
<mikefoo> whats main difference between desktop and server editions?  I want Xwindow but im going to from lots of daemons..
<greenT> glad to help, walla
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: not sure how do i check?
<dooglus> louist: I don't reinstall ubuntu from scratch, so I don't care about having a separate /home
<louist> dooglus:  cool thanks, mate.  Do you happen to know how to encrypt ubuntu?  I've done it via LVM with the alternate install CD, but only the live cd works in this computer
<kitofhawaii> tylerjgilles: do you remember what the card looked like when it went in? did it have slots for memory on it?
<dooglus> louist: I've never tried.  there are various web pages out there though.  try the ubuntu wiki thing
<dooglus> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> louist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto maybe?
<louist> dooglud:  right on.  thanks mate.
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: it says CT1745A on it
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: doesn't look like theres any place to put memory
<Hyperblade> any1 out there
<scguy318> Hyperblade: no of course :P
<kitofhawaii> tylerjgilles: ok sounds like sb16 i'd guess...awe32 had memory slots on it
<TigranG> How can I start a new x server
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: it says awe on the card. is ab16 awe?
<Hyperblade> dose any1 know ov a good download site?
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: s/ab16/sb16/
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: it might be an sb32...
<greenT> TigranG, if you just need to restart, hit ctrl+backspace., or try ctrl+f4 for a new server (f keys switch between servers)
<Verifier>  I've installed JeOS and now I can't login since the keyboard isnt working. It worked during the installation.
<TigranG> ctrl+f4 doesnt work
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: in terminal, type alsamixer and tell me if it comes up
<greenT> sorry, i meant ctrl+alt+f4
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: it comes up
<kitofhawaii> tylerjgilles: i.e. what info it says
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: sb16
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: can you turn up the PCM and Front vols all the way?
<_a3_> How do you replace windows XT with Linux, I can't seem to get the bios set to boot CD/ROM first
<_a3_> XP...
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: and i'd assume 100% you have the speakers plugged into the right puka right? (just to confirm) :)
<TigranG> greenT: thanks, and my problem is that when I run compiz when playing a game (more like testing a game as I'm making one currently), i get very low frame rates. So I wanted to know if I can run compiz but still get my game to work at the same time.
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: yeah they were working earlier. the sound works sometimes it just stops working sometimes and i don't know why
<Bulli> How can I give pop3_unseen different colors in conky? 0=white, everything else red
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: the sound controls in alsamixer are acting all bus up
<nantax> _a3_: check your mother board manual, some board requires you to press a key to select a boot media. mine is <f8>
<_6502_> Hello.... it has been a few days now that every time I boot my PC (gusty) adept update downloads and installs an update of libcairo2. I'm thinking that they're not really releasing a new version daily, so what could be wrong and how to fix it ?
<_a3_> okay ty
<fen> samba is driving me insane!
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: it might just be old/breaky...that's a classic card though :)
<fen> I just want it to recognise a new user
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: i retired my sb16 12 years ago and my awe32 8 years ago :) though the awe32 came back in service for midi
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: blah computers get outdated too fast. my video card is like 10 years old
<delfick> hello
<delfick> is anyone else having problems with python-setuptools ?
<delfick> I am
<delfick>  pkgremove: package python-setuptools is not installed
<delfick> it won't remove
<delfick> won't reinstall
<delfick> and everytime I try to install anything, it complains about it
<delfick> usually, something like  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: i'm with you on that :) but that card has been around long enough for linux drivers to work (heck they worked for me on debian in '96, so i'm sure it's not the driver)
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: i know its notthe drivers. i think something is hoarding it, i just can't figure out what
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: gnome  sound properties keep saying its busy
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: ISA is chatty irq wise
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: gotcha
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: i reserved irq in bios, does that matter?
<cLeirA> hi...
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: is your card pnp or does it have jumpers?
<macogw> TylerJGillies: do you have windows installed too?
<macogw> TylerJGillies: windows can f with the irqs so that linux cant find it after a reboot
<nantax> how do i disable the leave/join message from pidgin irc. it's driving me nuts
<macogw> nantax: i think thats in one of the plugins
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: pretty sure its pnp
<TylerJGillies> macogw: nope linux only
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: have you tried it without the irq's reserved?
<nantax> macogw: how do i do that?
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: i don't think so. theres something at the base of the pins on here but i don't know if they're jumpers or just what connects the pins to the board
<nantax> so does anyone know how to suppress the join/leave msg?
<glick_> whats better fewer but wider tables or many but narrower tables?
<alevine> i have a backup disk with a bunch of backup sets that are mostly hard links to save space. if i want to replace that disk with a new one can i just do cp -a  and it will preserve the links?
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: well you'd see two or three sets of jumpers, with IRQ and INT next to them, if it weren't pnp...though on an isa sb card, you may have a jumper for pnp
<wy> flash player doesn't work for 64bit system yet. I wonder how many things are currently broken for 64bit
<macogw> nantax: you could use a decent irc client
<glick_> hmm what if i store alll the possible attributes as flags in an integer
<glick_> or bit string
<iMoNjE> hello
<glick_> then i can serch using masks on that string
<iMoNjE> someone use bluefish??
<macogw> nantax: but in seriousness, in the last or 2nd to last menu in pidgin, there's plugins. check them out
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: does it look like this? http://www.dearhoney.idv.tw/SoundCard/PCISoundCards/sb16-1.jpg (ignore the pci part, that is an isa board)
<bullgard4> What's the use of the 'dictd' group? lastlog shows that it never has been used.
<wy> ls
<macogw> bullgard4: dictionary?
<Stafilacok> hi! Who have ATI video-card? How to solve hibernate with fglrx driver problem?
<macogw> Stafilacok: blacklist it
<keoni> hello i am working on a project for school does anyone have a really eye candy snapshot of ubuntu i can use in my presentation?
<gerro> I was trying to change to glslideshow screensaver but can't specify which pictures for it to display... how do I do that?
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: similar not really though
<macogw> keoni: i can take one
<Stafilacok> macogw, you mean driver? but i need it
<nantax> macogw: thanks... lol, i would use xchat but that would make me open two clients, i prefer pidgin
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: well more so all those jumpers down by the pins
<bullgard4> macogw: Can you elaborate. Of course there is some connection with the word 'dictionary'. That's trivial.
<keoni> very eye candysh
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: on the left hand side?
<mEck0_> does /usr/local/share/icons override /usr/share/icons?
<nantax> I did not see the plugin option before because i was looking for it in the buddy list, thank you very much for pointing the right direction
<Ademan>  anyone know if there's like a "bandwidth allocation daemon" ?
<riaal> anyone remember the syntax of how to redirect stdout to an open file with dup2?
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: on the bottom...
<aurax> hello
<Luke_> hello
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: nope justa couple capacitors
<aurax> hi, i'm using ubuntu 7 and when trying to mount using fstab i'm  getting : cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<Ademan> riaal: you might have better luck in #bash
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: the one on the right is for older cdrom support, the pins on top are generally for media connections
<Stafilacok> I Hate ATI and this drivers :(
<Jordan_U> Ademan, You might be able to do something with squid proxy
<iMoNjE> someone use bluefish?? please!!
<macogw> keoni: fire, water, cube, reflection, skydome...that enough eye candy?
<Luke_> Hello, my windows portion of my hard drive is infected with a virus, i need a linux virus scanner to clean my windows portion.. any ideas?
<keoni> ya can you get it all on one shot?
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: ok you probably have an sb16 pnp..maybe try it without the irq reserved
<gerro> Stafilacok: start > system > restricted drivers
<macogw> keoni: just did
<Ademan> Jordan_U: ah, well i was considering implementing one, just i'd hate to reinvent the wheel lol
<keoni> sweet
<macogw> keoni: pm me your email address
<Jordan_U> Luke, There is clamAV and AVG free
<Stafilacok> Luke, ClamAV
<gerro> Stafilacok: yes I agree ati sucks no matter what system or device you use, that is very close to fact
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: ok thanks for the info
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: irq collision with other pnp devices is possible (since you have a mb with an ISA slot its from a generation of unreliable IRQ)
<Jordan_U> Luke, The former is Free ( as in freedom ) software, though it's made for things like linux mail server filtering, so I think it only detects viruses, not removes them
<Jordan_U> Luke, The latter is the same as AVG free for win AFIK
<aurax> someone?
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: in those cases it's always better to let the OS take care of assignment...if that doesn't work, it's probably questionable
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: cool. thanks again
<Jay-Oh-En> how can i make ubuntu pretty?
<MasterShrek> aurax: have you been able to mount it with just a simple mount command?
<MasterShrek> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TylerJGillies> kitofhawaii: mahalos bruddah, you da kine, yeah? ;)
<MasterShrek> :)
<aurax> MasterShrek: yes, with cifs
<kitofhawaii> TylerJGillies: adopted da kine...:-P
<MasterShrek> whats your fstab entry look like?
<Jay-Oh-En> MasterShrek: i know about that website but i want to make gnome look nice without compiz
<aurax> moment, im grabbing it
<shay_> hello, does ubuntu have MSN software (chat)?
<Jordan_U> shay_, Pidgin and AMSN, possibly others also
<Stafilacok> shay_, Pidgin - cool
<MasterShrek> Jay-Oh-En: use metacity search on gnome look, metacity themes is what you are looking for, and icon sets
<MasterShrek> gdm themes too
<kitofhawaii> Jay-Oh-En: if you got compiz running, try emerald if you're looking to make it ultra purty :)
<aurax> something like:
<aurax> __  //192.168.0.1/linux /mnt/linux smbfs username=myusername,password=mypassword,uid=500,gid=100,dmask=770,fmask=770 0 0
<aurax> ignore the two __
<MasterShrek> why not use cifs in your fstab entry?
<macogw> Jay-Oh-En: and compizconfig-settings-manager to get nice fun ettings
<MasterShrek> if you mounted it with that
<macogw> shay_: kopete as well
<Jay-Oh-En> kitofhawaii: i dont want that stuff
<aurax> cifs is slow as hell
<Jay-Oh-En> MasterShrek: ill try :( i hate doing this kindof stuff alone
<kitofhawaii> Jay-Oh-En: then you're stuck with metacity themes...search and hunt there's a huge number out there :)
<TylerJGillies> themes are overrated.
<shay_> does it possible to remote the ubuntu desktop from other computer with windows xp system ?
<macogw> shay_: vnc
<aurax> shay_ yes
<shea|up> woh my nick highlight is being triggered :<
<shea|up> oh well
<Jay-Oh-En> kitofhawaii: ok
<MasterShrek> Jay-Oh-En: is it a linux samba server you are trying to connect to? did you set a samba password for that user?
<shay_> i am new to ubuntu , does this software "vnc" can be installed from the synaptic ?
<como> "pmi capabilities" doesn't list hibernate.  how do I fix it?
<Proteus> Is there any way I could have the ability to switch between ubuntu and xubuntu on the same system?
<MasterShrek> aurax**
<MasterShrek> sorry lol
<kitofhawaii> Proteus: using grub?
<aurax> masterloki it's windows terminal server and yes i'm using the administrator password
<Proteus> I cant just have the login screen start a different windows manager?
<kitofhawaii> Proteus: or just load the xfce window manager...you can switch between the two
<macogw> shay_: vnc is a protocol, i think.  search in synaptic.  you need a vnc server on whichever computer will be controlled and vnc client (tightvnc comes to mind for windows) for whichever does the controlling
<aurax> MasterShrek: i don't even know how to debug it, is there a change that the server rejectes smb?
<macogw> Proteus: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kitofhawaii> Proteus: exactly :)
<como> I used to have hibernate, but now it's broken
<MasterShrek> aurax: does it work from a windows client?
<macogw> Proteus: or find xubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<Proteus> right, I'm using a xubuntu system, but I'd like to try out ubuntu without a lot of hassle. I'm on an older system and want to know how well it can handle ubuntu
<aurax> MasterShrek i guess that yes
<macogw> Proteus: oh then install ubuntu-desktop
<Proteus> macogw, ok
<Proteus> macogw: and then what do I configure to be able to switch between the two?
<macogw> Proteus: if it came with windows 98, it can run ubuntu better than it runs xp, but not well, if that helps any
<macogw> Proteus: when you login, click "sessions" and pick GNOME for ubuntu and Xfce for xubuntu
<Proteus> macogw: ah. As easy as that. Nice!
<greencookie> I just installed mysql-client-5.0 how do I use it?
<MasterShrek> aurax: ive dug up that youll have to use cifs i think
<shay_> i installed tightvnc server, does someone knows how i am starting to run the server ?
<MasterShrek> aurax: do you have access to the server? you can disable the smb signature thing
<MasterShrek> that would prolly do it, i found a forum u can look at
<MasterShrek> aurax: http://www.techiesabode.com/forum/posts_w.php?forum_id=1
<kahrytan> Slow night
<MasterShrek> good, time for me to reinstall my xp vm
<macogw> shay_: i dont know how to use it, but are the ubuntu and windows computers behind the same router or different ones or none at all?
<spartan> hello everybody
<MasterShrek> good evening
<shay_> macogw: in the same router, (but i am planing also to remote the ubuntu desktop from other places )
<macogw> shay_: you'll have to set up port forwarding on the router to access it from elsewhere
<MasterShrek> shay_: you want to be able to remote desktop?
<MasterShrek> from outside the router?
<shay_> MasterShrek: yes
<aurax> MasterShrek checking it atm
<spartan> hey folks is there any software which prevents us frm being tracked?
<MasterShrek> yea, just get the ports working inside your network, then forward ports from your router
<spartan> heard about apple
<Proteus> macogw: so I'm installing ubuntu-desktop now. I see that it's installing a lot of things like compiz that  can't possibly run on this system ..... also, will installing this in any way affect my xfce workspace?
<MasterShrek> get the program working
<spartan> is it true?
 * MasterShrek needs sleep, cant even type straight
<macogw> Proteus: the programs will likely be listed in your menu. compiz will only be enabled if it is possible to run on your system
<MasterShrek> spartan: theres tor and moblock which are pretty good afaik
<Proteus> macogw, Cool! Thanks for the help, man.
<MasterShrek> tor is like a proxy or something, and moblock is ip filtering
<spartan> wer frm can i get em?
<Pheed> wo0t
<MasterShrek> google, i highly doubt they are in the repos
 * MasterShrek isnt on ubuntu
<kahrytan> MasterShrek➲ Have you tried ipblock?
<MasterShrek> nope
<spartan> mine is dynamic ip
<spartan> will i still be tracked?
<pythondasnake> Well I finally got Dualboot to work with Ubuntu at the expense of erasing my C drive lol
<MasterShrek> spartan: your isp knows your ip address
<aurax> MasterShrek: noppers.
<spartan> so u mean they can track me?
<pythondasnake> With simple things like printers.. Ubuntu seems to know what printer I have but won't print anything... Does it need drivers just as xp would?
<osbee> In fact in the vasy majority of cases they allocate it :)
<kahrytan> MasterShrek➲ http://iplist.sourceforge.net/
<spartan> im downloadng movies
<spartan> pirated ones frm torrentspy and othr sites
<kahrytan> spartan➲ http://iplist.sourceforge.net/
<spartan> so.
<MasterShrek> spartan: not the place for talk like that
<spartan> wanna hide frm em
<kahrytan> !pirate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sploodge> Ugh... I've screwed up Ubuntu so much.
<shay_> MasterShrek: please help me , what is the simple way to remote ubuntu desktop from windows xp system ?\
<MasterShrek> aurax: you followed that bit about disabling the smb signatures? did you reboot the windows server?
<osbee> So use an encrypted network like Waste but that's ot for this channel I would imagine
<MasterShrek> shay_: vnc
<sploodge> Would anyone here advise me to switch to Gentoo?
<kahrytan> sploodge➲  why ?
<thor> sploodge not if you are having problems with ubuntu
<osbee> I joined here by mistake sorry - Bye!
<aurax> hmm need to reboot it ... ?
<sploodge> I screwed up Wine, screwed up TiMidity, screwed up Compiz, and screwed up everything.
<MasterShrek> sploodge: in #gentoo they would
<sploodge> Heh.
<greencookie> how do i enter commands into mysql-client-5.0?
<thor> sploodge well...one by one you fix them...you fix linux, it isn't like windows
<MasterShrek> aurax: for any windows machine, a reboot is always needed
<sploodge> Uh, I'm at a dead end here.
<Jay-Oh-En> MasterShrek: how do i get the suspend from gnome to kde so i can suspend on my kde
<sploodge> I've apt-get remove --purge wine, and it's still broken.
<greencookie> sploodge: there's always command line if u run into probs with x ;) hehe
<sploodge> I've rm -r ~/.wine
<Jay-Oh-En> MasterShrek: cause hibernation doesnt work only suspend
<MasterShrek> Jay-Oh-En: no idea about things like that, suspend and hibernate dont work well in linux afaik
<rubydiamond> is there any GOod Ubuntu twitter client
<Jay-Oh-En> but suspend works for me
<Jay-Oh-En> on gnome
<rubydiamond> like twitterffic in macOSX
<thor> sploodge well..if you have removed as much as possible reinstall it all and then start fixing it. you probably just have a config file you have not yet take care of.
<Jay-Oh-En> but i dont know how i would run suspend on kubuntu
<MasterShrek> sploodge: is the program even compatible with wine?
<sploodge> Yeah.
<sploodge> Wine just suddenly stopped working.
<sploodge> It worked before
<thor> sploodge but to move to gentoo...it is much more techie than ubuntu and would be harder to get working
<sploodge> Yeah, but I've used it before :p
<aurax> MasterShrek: fixed...
<luke_> Hello, my windows portion of my hdd is infected with a virus, what is a linux virus scanner that will rid me of the virus?
<sploodge> Gentoo's not that hard. emerge this and emerge that.
<MasterShrek> good news aurax
<aurax> thx mate
<MasterShrek> !av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sploodge> At least it's not BSD.
<luke_> any one?
<MasterShrek> portage is a pain in the arse
<MasterShrek> luke_: avg i hear is good
<jackster> luke_: have you tried something like AVG while running your Windows?
<sploodge> Meh. I eventually got used to rug on SuSE.
<luke_> yeah jack, i have
<luke_> its a replicating virus
<luke_> every time i delete it it pops up again
<jackster> ah
<MasterShrek> luke_: tried booting to only windows command line and deleting the virus there?
<jackster> I think it's possible to scan it from Linux, not sure how though
<luke_> i suck at command line
 * jackster -> school
<luke_> i dont know a from b.
<MasterShrek> avg should do it from what i heard before
<luke_> if i can even get into windows
<luke_> its soooo laggy
<macogw> its also possible you didnt kill it before
<luke_> espicaly cuz im using vista
<macogw> some viruses hide while windows is booted
<MasterShrek> install avg and give it a try
<luke_> i have -.-
<MasterShrek> well waht are you expecting?
<MasterShrek> vista?
<luke_> lol
<MasterShrek> lol
<macogw> only 2 ways to catch them: 1) get it from linux 2) get during windows boot process
<Le^stat> man did i have a problem installing xp after trying vista
<sploodge> Heh. At least I'm not moving to Windows.
<arooni-mobile> if i run memtest86+ and i only get one or two errors....... is that acceptable?  i have 2 sticks of crucial pc6400 memory and 2 sticks of a-tech pc6400 memory......
<luke_> any 1 know the sudo command to get clam win?
<Le^stat> silly raid feature in bios
<MasterShrek> arooni-mobile: errors are never good
<luke_> how do i get clam av?
<macogw> luke_: clam is gui or command line. make sure you install the gui too
<MasterShrek> luke_: i heard clamav only searches but doesnt delete the viruses
<Le^stat> sudo apt-get install clamav?
<MasterShrek> but i dont know for sure
<arooni-mobile> MasterShrek, yeah im sure youre right
<erUSUL> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<luke_> ok... how do i install???
<sploodge> apt-get install clamav.
<MasterShrek> enable uinverse
<erUSUL> luke_: with synaptic; with apt-get from command line??
<erUSUL> !synaptic | luke_
<ubotu> luke_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<luke_> i dont know command lines
<luke_> i rely on GUI
<erUSUL> luke_: use synaptic; check the how to
<kahrytan> Luke_ there is a gui for it
<macogw> luke_: synaptic is the gui for apt
<luke_> kk
<luke_> lemmie do this.,...
<luke_> yay i found it
<kahrytan> luke_➲  KDE and Gnome. avscan is such a tool
<luke_> XD
<kahrytan> luke_➲  klamav i believe for kde
<dissection> I installed bootchart but I type bootchart in terminal and it says command not found.. What is the right command?
<tarelerulz> Does UBuntu come with wep if not what do I need to install it ?
<luke_> ok its scanning now
<luke_> ty
<Ziddharth> hi
<Ziddharth> i m really in need
<kahrytan> luke_➲  there is commercial scanners as well.
<MasterShrek> tarelerulz: it comes with wep, wpa even now by default it hink
<ZIDTY> can some1 please help me install ubunut on my laptop
<erUSUL> tarelerulz: yes wireless tools and nm support wep
<kahrytan> luke_➲ http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-for-linux-workstation.html
<luke_> ZIDTY: install it like you normally would
<jq`> How can I burn a bootable iso in ubuntu?
<ZIDTY> its not working
<MasterShrek> ZIDTY: put cd in drive, reboot, click install
<Locksm> so im dling kubuntu just for testing purpuses, and ive noticed that there is a livecd and a livedvd, would i be better off chosing the livedvd for the correct view on kubuntu ?
<luke_> MasterShreck: very short and sweet instructions
<ZIDTY> when i boot up using normal live cd .. ive tried both i386 and 64 bit
<MasterShrek> jq`: burn it to a cd
<MasterShrek> :)
<erUSUL> jq`: on ubuntu?
<ZIDTY> it shows error that your graphics card isnt available continue ?
<MasterShrek> ZIDTY: where does it fail?
<ZIDTY> then it hangs up on continue
<ubuntu> hey guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my computer, but grub doesn't seem to be installing
<MasterShrek> !alternate | ZIDTY
<ubotu> ZIDTY: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jq`> erUSUL: Yes. I only have one blank cd left so I can't mess it up lol
<ubuntu> I have 2 drives, could that be the problem?
<ZIDTY> in the safe graphics install it does the install then it hangs up in the midvay after install boot
<tarelerulz> I think my problem is  I am useing ndiswrapper.  I can get on use vista ,but I have no idea how to get on with Ubunut . I need ndiswarpper about web ,but I have no idea what  kind of wep it is hex  acii the other ones
<salk> Le^stat: howdie :)
<MasterShrek> ZIDTY: use the alternate cd, its a text based installer
<erUSUL> jq`: rigt click on the iso and xhoose burn to cd
<Le^stat> salk :) *tips hat*
<ZIDTY> ok
<ZIDTY> i will try alternate install too
<jq`> erUSUL: even though it's an iso? it will burn right and be bootable?
<ZIDTY> but 1 thing frnds
<ZIDTY> when i installed fedora core 5
<ZIDTY> it worked fine
<ZIDTY> on the ssame laptop
<ZIDTY> i just bought it
<jq`> !eject
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eject - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ZIDTY> aspire 4520
<jq`> !eject a cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eject a cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jq`> lol
<ZIDTY> acer
<jq`> My drive won't open :P
<erUSUL> jq`: that option only shows up with iso files...
<Jordan_U> !return | ZIDTY
<ubotu> ZIDTY: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jq`> erUSUL: ok.
<ZIDTY> y is fedora installig fine and ubuntu not .. the fedora 8 seem to have same error on boot when ubuntu bots after install
<Jordan_U> ZIDTY, Fedora 5 is pretty old, sure you don't mean RHEL Centos or Fedora 7/8?
<MasterShrek> jq`: try typing eject in a terminal
<ubuntu> I have 2 harddrives, one on the SCSI ribbon and the ohter one on the CD drive ribbon.  Grub doesn't seem to properly install when I go to install Ubuntu on the boot drive.  Anybody know why?
<jq`> MasterShrek: just tried it and got it before you said it :P but thanks
<Jordan_U> ZIDTY, What error?
<Locksm> Question: so im dling kubuntu just for testing purpuses, and ive noticed that there is a livecd and a livedvd, would i be better off chosing the livedvd for the correct view on kubuntu ?
<MasterShrek> :)
<ZIDTY> no fedora 5 installed fine .. but fedora 8 isnt installing and ubuntu also
<MasterShrek> what kind of gfx card ZIDTY ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, In ubiquity there is an advanced option to select a different device to install grub to
<glick_> hey isnt mysql workbench in the ubuntu sources?
<ZIDTY> fedora 8 hangs up after install showing kernel panic unable to mount file system .. and ubuntu hangs at any midvay position
<glick_> the repos i mean?
<jq`> erUSUL: Should I set the speed low just to make sure it doesn't mess up?
<ZIDTY> nvidia 7000M
<ubuntu> jordan_U, what is ubiquity?
<ubuntu> is that the installer?
<MasterShrek> jq`: the slower the better
<_array> has anyone used geubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, The Ubuntu graphical installer
<jq`> MasterShrek: okie dokie
<kousotu> Can someone help me with grub?
<erUSUL> jq`: if you want to be extra sure... i've never had any problems burning isos though
<Jordan_U> _array, You mean Gobuntu?
<ubuntu> bc i've seen that and it gives me the option between hd0  or hd1 ... how do I konw which drive is which, Jordan_U?
<kousotu> it's not loading my OSes correctly
<abhi_> how do i fireup the firefoc Profile Manager?
<ubuntu> sorry, it actually lists hd0 as default -- should I try hd1?
<ZIDTY> my hdisk is sata 160 gb i m partitioning / , swap and /home only
<jq`> erUSUL: yeah i want to be extra sure because i don't have any money and got fired from my job and this is my last cd lol
<abhi_> firefox sorry
<_array> Jordan_U: no, Geubuntu - http://geubuntu.intilinux.com/
<abhi_> what is the command to start the firefox profile manager?
<abhi_> i tried firefox -ProfileManager and it didn't work
<Jordan_U> !grub | ubuntu Look at the guide for installing grub after it's clobbered by windows, should be the same procedure
<ubotu> ubuntu Look at the guide for installing grub after it's clobbered by windows, should be the same procedure: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macogw> abhi_: two dashes, maybe?
<macogw> abhi_: its listed on mozilla.com
<kousotu> Jordan_U: That's not going to fix my probelm
<erUSUL> jq`: you can allways go to shipit.ubuntu.com and request the *free* cds in case you mess it up.
<kousotu> I'm on linux, AFTER installing Windows
<erUSUL> jq`: XD
<abhi_> macogw: no :(
<kousotu> and grub is working for Linux and 1 of my other oses
<iMoNjE> someone has bluefish, as php editor?
<jq`> erUSUL: this isn't ubuntu i'm burning, i'm burning a partition program because i messed up all my partitions on my other computer and can't fix them since there is no os cause i messed it up that bad
<Jordan_U> kousotu, I was not 'talking' to you?
<kousotu> is there some way to ake grub refresh itself?
<jq`> erUSUL: i already got the free ubuntu cds :)
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, looks good! Thanks, mate!
<kousotu> Jordan_U: oh.. mmy appologies
<ZIDTY> what is ubuntu driver update cd ????????
<erUSUL> jq`: you can use the ubuntu liveCD too. Use gparted
<jqubuntu> erUSUL: i didn't get a live cd :/
<Jordan_U> ZIDTY, AFIK none exist yet, it's a feature for OEMs like Dell
<erUSUL> jqubuntu: the desktop cd is a livecd.
<jqubuntu> erUSUL: oh wells, i already started to burn haha
<jqubuntu> erUSUL: my name is sweet, it's pronounce jay cue bun two
<kousotu> ZIDTY: don't quote me on this..
<ZIDTY> i m confused about it .. i dont want to use fedora 5 but that is only os installing fine on my laptop
<kousotu> but it may be like to update from 7.10 to 8.04 without the net?
<macogw> ZIDTY: dell has a repo for doing bios updates for ubuntu
<erUSUL> jqubuntu: good luck then XD
<kousotu> (for example)
<Le^stat> i've had nothing but hassles with dell
<macogw> kousotu: nah for that you just use the alternate cd and mount it as a repository
<ZIDTY> my laptop is not dell its ACER aspire 4520
<kousotu> macogw: hence why I said not to quote me :P
<Jordan_U> ZIDTY, You said Ubuntu and Fedora 8 were giving the same error, what error is that?
<kousotu> ZIDTY: what problem are you having?
<jqubuntu> errr 10 minutes remaining
<ZIDTY> it hangs up on mouunting filesystem
<jqubuntu> i burned it on 2x lola
<ZIDTY> m i doing something rong in partitioning ????
<kousotu> nstalling?
<kousotu> installing*
<Jordan_U> ZIDTY, If it boots once at all it's not likely your fault
<ZIDTY> yes installing :(
<kousotu> it always hangs there
<ZIDTY> it isnt booting atall
<ZIDTY> :(
<kousotu> give it some time
<kousotu> lol
<abhi_> how do i get firefox to run firefox simultaneously with two different profiles? when i start firefox with one profile on gutsy it doesn't allow me to switch to another profile
<ZIDTY> no in fedora it shows error .. kernel panic unable to mount /dev/ and all other filesystems
<Jordan_U> ZIDTY, yikes :)
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> is there some way to make grub refresh itself? (as in relocate partions)
<Jordan_U> ZIDTY, Yet the LiveCD runs fine?
<ZIDTY> haha .. but what shud i do to unyike it :)
<ZIDTY> live cd runs fine only in safe graphics
<kousotu> reinstall the kernel?
<kousotu> what GFX card?
<kousotu> sorry, I have an acer 3680, not that one you do
<Jordan_U> ZIDTY, I would file a bug report
<kousotu> lol
<ZIDTY> my graphics card is NVIDIA 7000M
<kousotu> you need the nvidia drivers
<ubuntu> how can I tell which harddrive is hd0?
<kousotu> ubuntu: it's the SDA1
<kousotu> e..
<kousotu> Hda1
<ZIDTY>  i will install drivers using envy once i have my laptop installed with ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> kousotu:  so it's the first on the SCSI ribbon?
<kousotu> it's the top of it, yes
<kahrytan> !envy | ZIDTY
<ubotu> ZIDTY: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubuntu> thanks
<kousotu> np
<kousotu> is there some way to make grub refresh itself? (as in relocate partions)
<SuSe1> hi there all
<kahrytan> kousotu➲ reinstall grub?
<kousotu> kahrytan: I did?
<kousotu> or are you talkign delete it altogether?
<kahrytan> kousotu➲ put grub on a different hard drive mbr?
<kousotu> kahrytan: not possible
 * kousotu only has one HD
<kahrytan> I use two hdds
<kousotu> well...
<kahrytan> I don't have to worry about Windows and Grub :-P
<kousotu> I have a puny 80gb split 3 ways
<kousotu> and I need all 3 oses working
<kousotu> but dumb XP decided to hate me
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  SATA?
<kousotu> so I had to reinstall it
<kousotu> kahrytan: I guess
<Le^stat> vista= dumber
<kahrytan> Le^stat➲   tell me something I didnt know
<kousotu> Le^stat: I use VIsta, Xp and um... duh?
<kahrytan> Le^stat➲  but it is made for dumb people
<kousotu> kahrytan: that you're wrong?
<Le^stat> try rolling back from vista to xp
<kousotu> lol
<Le^stat> ;)
<kousotu> I could probably do that
<kahrytan> Vista was made idiot proof
<kousotu> but I have both of them
<Le^stat> oh
<kousotu> kahrytan: I beg to differ
<Le^stat> and change bios Raid thing
<bakaniko> Hello
<Le^stat> or you get a blue screen
<Le^stat> bsod
 * kousotu shrugs
<kousotu> I worked and tinkered with Vista to XP
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> it's not greatly difficult
<Smegzor> ok I give up.  How do I run a bash script?  I'm trying to play an old game called lsnipes that I used to play on the PDP-11 back in the dawn of time.  Here is the script.. !/bin/sh exec xterm-color -font vga -tn xterm-color -e snipes
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  120gb Seagate SATA is $50 on newegg or are you international?
<Smegzor> I keep getting errors like event not found
<kousotu> but enough side-tracking me...
<kousotu> kahrytan: I have no money?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> kahrytan: also..
<kousotu> is that notebook?
<kahrytan> so do i Moving across the world
<kahrytan> no but doesnt matter
<kousotu> yes it does
<kousotu> I have a notebook, not a desktop
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  doesnt matter
 * kousotu sighs
<kousotu> I do need to get grub fixed
<salk> small clean mp3 playing app ...
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  external hdd
<kousotu> bacause I count on all 3 of my Oses
<salk> rythmbox gonna kill me
<kousotu> salk: you're looking for another app?
<salk> preferably
<kousotu> kahrytan: another HD is not going to fix my problem
<salk> and rather not xmms :) or vlc :)
<kahrytan> banshee?
<ubuntu_> kousotu: question -- i think I figured out what's wrong.  sdb is my boot drive.  is sdb hd1?
<salk> Le^stat suggested that tooo
<kousotu> salk: darn.. was gona say vlc. I like that one
<kahrytan> banshee is a media player
<salk> lemme see
<kiranym> i have doubt, i want to ask a question
<kahrytan> salk➲  try banshee?
<kousotu> ubuntu_: no sdb is HD1 but the ROOT hd is HD0
<kahrytan> salk➲  Banshee is Media Player for libraries. I use Auacious for mp3sthough. Im listeningto music on it now
<kiranym> can i ask a question , will anybody slove my problem
<kousotu> !ask kiranym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kiranym - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> !ask | kiranym
<ubotu> kiranym: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu_> kousotu:  I just need grub to be on sdb, so do I set hd1 in the Advanced options in ubiquity?
<phoenix24> How to add a new source file to an existing GNU MAKE project ?
<salk> kahrytan: 58000+ mp3's
<kousotu> is there some way to make grub refresh itself? (as in relocate partions)
<kiranym> no i have a question can i ask a question
<salk> rhytembox "breaks" while playing a song
<mrdodo> does anyone here live in england?
<salk> all mp3's
<kahrytan> salk➲  I dont have that big of collection, hdd isnt that big
<ubuntu_> kousotu:  I have absolutely no idea.  I'm just doing a fresh install here.
<kousotu> ubuntu_: sorru, but I cannot help you there. I am a noob to almost all things linux
<kahrytan> salk➲  but you need a media library app though so Banshee might be worth a try
<ubuntu_> kousotu:  fair enough =), but sdb is hd1 ?
<kousotu> !offtopic | mrdodo
<ubotu> mrdodo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<salk> kahrytan: getting now :) thanks
<kousotu> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> bah..
<kousotu> damn bot..
<kahrytan> salk➲  It does album artwork
<kousotu> ubuntu_: : yes
<mrdodo> wtf
<ubuntu_> kousotu:  then you've helped me! thanks man!
<kousotu> np
<mrdodo> offtopic...
<kousotu> ubuntu_: you do know that the FIRST hard drive is HD0/SDA right?
<kahrytan> salk➲  what kind of mp3 player you use? ipod?
<ubuntu_> kousotu:  yeah, that's what's weird
<ubuntu_> my boot drive is sdb
<kousotu> ubuntu_: programmers start with 0
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  first one is sda1
<jqubuntu> how does ubuntu afford to send out free cd's?
<kousotu> kahrytan: sda is hd 1, sdb is hd2
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  and not programmers. Computers in general start with 0.
<ubuntu_> I think it's because my non-boot drive is on the same ribbon as my DVD drive -- it's an older drive so it has to be there
<kousotu> kahrytan: stop tryin to confuse both of us
<kousotu> lo
<salk> kahrytan: i have one yes - but ... i honestly rarely use it ... and it runs rockbox - so i can update the files across via normal manually ... i HATE itunes etc
<kousotu> lol*
<salk> kahrytan: also JUST moved to linux mint
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  Programmers didnt choose 0. It's a hardware thing.
<ubuntu_> Yeah my computer is @ss backwards ... it has a 160 gig ATA on the main HD SCSI cable, and i recovered an old 20 Gig ATA, but it could only fit on the CD/DVD ribbon
<ubuntu_> so i set it as slave
<ubuntu_> whatever... hopefully this will work
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> good luck
<kahrytan> salk➲  So, I bet Sandisk?
<ubuntu_> haha thanks. I hate computers when they don't work.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> ubuntu_: look on the bright side
<salk> ipod
<salk> :)
<ubuntu_> i'm learning lol
<salk> 4th gen
<kousotu> you're not trying to pull what I am
<kousotu> lol
<salk> 40gb
<kahrytan> kousotu➲ I used/am a perl hacker.
<Le^stat> my computer always works...it just never listens
<Le^stat> :/
<salk> lol @ Le^stat
<kousotu> kahrytan: your point?
<ubuntu_> If I install winxp to my free harddrive, will grub recongize it automatically?
<kousotu> ubuntu_: install XP first
<kousotu> then Ubuntu
<kahrytan> no, Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> kousotu... uh oh... lol
<kousotu> and grub will find it
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲  but you can update grub
<Le^stat> does it matter?
<Le^stat> the order?
<ubuntu_> so it's not bad that i'm installing ubuntu right now and that I'll install xp next?
<kousotu> Le^stat: yes, at least for that
<kousotu> ubuntu_: ya
<ubuntu_> schweet
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲ if you got ubuntu already installed. just install xp.  And come back here and gethelp installing grub again.
<ubuntu_> sounds good. i'll do that
<kousotu> ubuntu_: grub will find XP, but Xp won't fing grub
<ubuntu_> right. makes sense
<kahrytan> kousotu➲ XP would erase grub mbr though
<kousotu> :)
<kousotu> kahrytan: right
<ubuntu_> kahrytan:  I'm installing xp to a free harddrive, so I should be okay, right?
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲  What do you need xp for?
<kousotu> kahrytan: but if XP installs FIRST, GRUB will over-ride the XP MBR
<ubuntu_> kahrytan -- games, and some other windoze only stuff
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲ If free hdd, unplug the ubuntu hdd.  and make ubuntu one Master drive
<ubuntu_> kahrytan:  i'm installing ubuntu to the master/boot hdd
<jenda> what's the path to the Ubuntu wallpapers?
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲  let me rephrase. Make sure Ubuntu drive is Master, XP one is slave. Uplug Ubuntu drive for xp install.  XP wont see it. And wont mess up the bootrecord.
<ubuntu_> oooooh okay. will do
<ubuntu_> kahrytan: then just plug it back in and let grub autodetect xp?
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲  nah. You can add xp manually  if you want
<kousotu> ubuntu_: grub won't see it unless told to
<ubuntu_> okay. i'll just come back here for that part
<kousotu> but as I aid, if XP is installed first, grub will find it
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲  Grub uses /boot/menu.lst for list of OSes to boot
<kousotu> said*
<judgement07> need help... how can i enable OVERBURNING?
<kousotu> I need some help in "reformatting" grub t locate XP and Vista, can someone help me?
<ubuntu_> okay. what if I aborted this install, put XP on  my 20 gig, and then installed Ubuntu on my 160 gig (boot) drive?  would that pretty much work itself out?
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲  You can also use sudo update-grub in terminal
<judgement07> need help... how can i enable OVERBURNING?
<judgement07> oops
<kousotu> ubuntu_: that would work fine
<ubuntu_> okay. F this lol.  I'll just do that
<kousotu> ubuntu_: of course others know tricks
<ubuntu_> see you guys soon-ish
<kousotu> ubuntu_: but that is what I do
<SuSe1> how  can install compiz
<judgement07> SuSe1: sudo apt-get compiz-fusion
<kahrytan> ubuntu_➲  i have ubuntu on 80gb and xp on 120gb hdd.
<SuSe1> the manager
<SuSe1> please
<SuSe1> There is no matching application available.  i guess i need to add repro ??
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  did you catch that? I also use two different hdds for xp/ubuntu
<kousotu> kahrytan: I clearly said I DON'T HAVE ANOTHER HD
<kousotu> I just want what I HAVE to work
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  helping ubuntu_ :-P
<kousotu> I need some help in "reformatting" grub t locate XP and Vista, can someone help me?
<aboyousif> any help with install lighttpd and mod_fastcgi on xubuntu gutsy ?
<kousotu> Vista doesn't "see" XP, or this would be a cakewalk :(
<kahrytan> kousotu➲ what?
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  boot ubuntu and upgrade-grub?
<kousotu> ......
<kousotu> allow my to repeat myself one more time
<Curs0r> Error! You don't have a glitz-enabled cairo-library installed on your system. how do I fix that?
<kousotu> I am ON ubuntu, I need to get Grub to load XP AND Vista
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  upgrade-grub?
<Bassoopioka> im trying to instal wine gecko manualy how do i do it ?
<kousotu> I did
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  update-grub oops
<kousotu> it stayed the same :(
<xavivars> hello
<quicksilver_> sudo get Grub to load on XP and Vista
<quicksilver_> It'll work.
<kousotu> not funny quicksilver_
<xavivars> how can I install some locales? I have all en_*, es_* and ca_* UTF-8 ones, but I also need ISO-8859....
<Bassoopioka> im trying to instal wine gecko manualy how do i do it ?
<quicksilver_> JQ gave it to me, I liked it.
<quicksilver_> You'll live.
<thor> kousotu have you taken a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<kousotu> thor: of course
<thor> kousotu is vista included there and is the partition correct?
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  you use them to play games?
<kousotu> thor: and the modifications I made will only load Vista
<thor> kousotu then you can load vista at boot, but no xp?
<kousotu> I use XP and vista for various items, mostly games, yes
<xavivars> those are the locales that I have at the moment http://pastebin.ca/814440
<kousotu> thor: yes
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  Okay vmware is useless then.
<kousotu> thor: but I have the two to boot seperatly on GRUB
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  you want my menu.lst entry for xp?
<kousotu> kahrytan: I have XP as 0,2
<kousotu> and that loads Vista
<kousotu> but the other partions I have, nothing loads
<thor> kousotu what partition is xp on?
<kousotu> can you give me a command line to check?
<kousotu> I had to reformat even the partion, it MAY have changed
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  have you tried !grub info?
<thor> kousotu yeah...open a terminal and su to root
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  wiki shows you how to recover grub
<thor> kousotu then type 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' (assuming your drive is sda
<kousotu> kousotu@laptop-1:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sda
<kousotu> Cannot open /dev/sda
<kousotu> kousotu@laptop-1:~$
<kahrytan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thor> kousotu then try /dev/hda
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  2nd link
<kahrytan> oops first one
<kousotu> kousotu@laptop-1:~$ fdisk -l /dev/hda
<kousotu> kousotu@laptop-1:~$
<thor> kousotu type 'mount' and see what /dev you have
<kousotu> hm..
<kousotu> maybe I should mount them all first?
<thor> kousotu might be /dev/hdb or something
 * kousotu things that might help
<kousotu> it's sda
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  did you read Recording Grub wiki?
<thor> kousotu no you don't need tomount them first...
<kahrytan> Recovering
<kousotu> ./dev/sda5              11G  4.5G  5.3G  47% / <ubuntu
<thor> kousotu right...and you need to figure out what partitions are vista and xp...I would bet they are 0 and 1
<kousotu> thor: one is 2
<thor> kousotu they are partitions 1 and 2, but in menu.lst they would be 0.0 and 0.1
<phibxr> I made a custom desktopfile for awesome (dwm/ion3-like WM) and would like to set a default background image with feh every time it starts. is there any way to do this? i tried editing .xinitrc, but gdm seems to overlook it.
<user11_011> how to upgrade from ubuntu dapper server edition to ubuntu gutsy server edition
<kousotu> title		Windows XP
<kousotu> root		(hd0,2)
<kousotu> Vista^
<thor> kousotu /dev/sda1 is 0.0 in menu.lst, ./dev/sda2 is 0.1
<user11_011> how to upgrade from ubuntu dapper server edition to ubuntu gutsy server edition . i tried dist-upgrade, upgrade and all stuffs. doesnt work and i have only ssh permisisions
<kahrytan> kousotu must be ignoring me
<kahrytan> thor➲  The wiki tells him everything you aretelling him
<kousotu> thor: I understand that, but 0,0 dives NTLDR is missing
<kahrytan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kousotu> thor: so it CAN't be 0,0 because I JUST installed XP, there's not way ntldr is missing
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, could anyone recomend programming IDEs that are in the ubuntu repository. Thanks!
<kahrytan> !best \`slushpuppy`\
<kahrytan> !best | \`slushpuppy`\
<ubotu> \`slushpuppy`\: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<wy> Anybody tried Xen?
<kahrytan> \`slushpuppy`\➲  so try each one and find the one that meets your needs
<thor> kousotu you have to be careful about installing two versions of windows...one will overwrite the loader of the other if it isn't done correctly
<\`slushpuppy`\> If i narrow my options to web designing and php
<kousotu> thor: I'm well used to doing that
<\`slushpuppy`\> kahrytan , i don't know where to start :D
<thor> kousotu ok...i never have...only read about it
<kahrytan> \`slushpuppy`\➲  If you want visual html designer, I like kompozer
<kousotu> thor: it's just bacause of my XP foulup with GFX tht this crap happened
<\`slushpuppy`\> alright thanks.
<kahrytan> \`slushpuppy`\➲ it is a nvu port and is updated until linspire works on nvu again
<thor> kousotu I have found the easiest way to correct the problem is to reinstall the xp boot loader (boot off the cd to Recovery and use 'fixmbr'. then boot off the ubuntu cd, mount the hd to some place, chroot to / and run grub-install
<user11_011> how to upgrade from ubuntu dapper server edition to ubuntu gutsy server edition . i tried dist-upgrade, upgrade and all stuffs. doesnt work and i have only ssh permisisions
<user11_011> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thor> kousotu but that doesn't account for two versions of windows so I don't know if it will work
<kousotu> thor: here's what pops up with "mount"
<kousotu> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<kousotu> /dev/sda3 on /media/disk-2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<kousotu> so aparently is's 0 and 2
<kousotu> but 0 refuses to load
<SuSe1> please i need repro for downloading compiz + his manager on ubuntu 7.10
<thor> !pastebin > thor
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  what about sudo fdisk -l ?
<kousotu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kousotu> /dev/sda1               1        5387    43271046    7  HPFS/NTFS
<kousotu> /dev/sda2            5388        5530     1148647+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kousotu> /dev/sda3   *        5531        8313    22354447+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  dude use pastebin
<thor> kousotu looks like sda2 is maybe swap for windows...the two large partitions are sda1 and 3...so 0 and 2 would be correct.
<thor> kousotu I have a text file on how to restore windows xp and then restore grub if you would like I can pastebin it.
<kousotu> but it doesn't make sense toget "ntldr missing" errors
<kousotu> as I asid, I just put p on this morning
<kousotu> XP*
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  you know what ntldr is?
<kousotu> and i haven't chnged anything
<kousotu> kahrytan: yes
<kousotu> it's the boot menu for Windows
<_slacker__> hi guys, anyone using Ubuntu server on a Dell R200?
<kahrytan> M$ equivlant of grub
<kousotu> kahrytan: yes, I knew that
<kousotu> kahrytan: but Grub loads it
<kousotu> kahrytan: so I must get it working
<gonzoism> i'm kinda pissed with ubuntu.  i've been windows free and in linux since the 90's.  so its not like i am going to go to windows, but ubuntu has been pissing me off consistently.  but don't get me wrong.  its the greatest distro to come along so far.
<kahrytan> So you got a grub/ntldr conflict
<kousotu> thor: I know why sda wouldn't load, I forgot sudo
<kousotu> kahrytan: no, I don't
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  you should get windows help and get rid of ntldr
<kousotu> Vista uses the same ntldr
<gonzoism> _slacker__ i doubt anyone is.  do you have something hardware specific ?
<mikefoo> Anyone run xen here?
<jude> does anyone know why does my pc run full when i'm playing videos???
<gonzoism> jude full ?
<Le^stat> run full?
<jude> processor usage=100%
<Le^stat> need fatser pc?
<Le^stat> *faster
<aaron_> How do I switch to a low latency kernel?
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318728
<jude> no. i just got this problem last week
<gonzoism> jude  what is processor speed and memory ?  what kind of video too ?
<gonzoism> jude   using mplayer or what to play with.  seems like there was an update to mplayer last week.
<jude> normal .avi  videos. Using gxine
<gonzoism> ah
<tronyx> does anyone know where I would find blacklisted wi-fi drivers?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i can't seem to boot into my XP partition through grub, everytime I try all I get is a blank screen and ubuntu is not mounting the partition like usual on boot, does anyone have any ideas?
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter fsck it
<cafuego> tronyx: in /lib/modules/
<tronyx> thank you cafuego
<kousotu> kahrytan:
<kousotu> kousotu@laptop-1:/media/disk$ dir
<kousotu> boot.ini                  ntldr           RECYCLER
<kousotu> Documents\ and\ Settings  pagefile.sys    System\ Volume\ Information
<kousotu> IPH.PH                    Program\ Files  WINDOWS
<kousotu> NTDETECT.COM              $RECYCLE.BIN
<kousotu> kousotu@laptop-1:/media/disk$ dir
<kousotu> boot.ini                  ntldr           RECYCLER
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: than what?
<kousotu> Documents\ and\ Settings  pagefile.sys    System\ Volume\ Information
<kousotu> IPH.PH                    Program\ Files  WINDOWS
<kousotu> NTDETECT.COM              $RECYCLE.BIN
<cafuego> !paste > kousotu
<kahrytan> kousotu➲ Last time, use pastebin
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter did it find errors ?  did it fix any ?
<onats> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<onats> !pastebin | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: please see above
<kousotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48064/
<pyrohotdog> How do I switch to a  low latency kernel?
<cafuego> pyrohotdog: Install or compile it, boot it, done.
<_slacker__> gonzoism, no, but i'm going to buy one, and the R200 seems to come with a new RAID controller and i don't know if i'll have support...
<gonzoism> jude did you change any pref's in it, like for it to use 3d or glx or anything in the video output preferences ?
<kousotu> onats: sorry, I accidently pasted it a few times instead of just once
<zenrox> pyrohotdog: its in the ubuntu repostories
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: what is the command to do fsck on boot?
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter hmm... dunno offhand.
<kousotu> kahrytan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48064/
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter want to do fsck now ?
<kousotu> any other smart ideas that are already not a problem?
<_slacker__> gonzoism, i already have a few Dell server with the PERC5 controller and works fine
<gonzoism> _slacker__ awesome.  what do you use them for ?
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: bothe xp & ubuntu share the same disk so i can't fsck while logged on? so whats the command to tell it to do on boot?
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  You NEED TO  read M$ site
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter you can fsck if it is a different partition
<kahrytan> kousotu➲ fix ntldr and come bacl
<kahrytan> *back
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter just make sure it is unmounted.   i can't stress enough, NEVER fsck a mounted partition
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: it is umounted but i forgot the command to check whats the disks are on, I think it is sda1 but not sure
<pyrohotdog> zenrox: I must be missing it?
<_slacker__> gonzoism, that doesn't matter, i need info about the new controllers  :(
<kousotu> kahrytan: did you look at my pastebin?
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  and did you fix ntldr yet?
<Volvagia356> Help here
<jude> gonzoism, no
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter mount will tell you what is mounted right now, and cfdisk is the (fdisk) partition manager.  see if you can see which is the winders partition.
<Volvagia356> Has anyone seen my thread?
<kousotu> kahrytan: I have what is says to do already done
<Volvagia356> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637770
<gonzoism> _slacker__ i don't have it.  sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> where can i get a hi def  1280x1024 background
<Filled-Void> Jay-Oh-En, Gnome-look.org?
<Volvagia356> I need help here!
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: cfdisk gives me "FATAL ERROR - cnat open disk..." doesnt sound good
<kousotu> kahrytan: and more to the point... NTLDR exists on that partion
<gonzoism> Jay-Oh-En digg has a few if you search for backgrounds. or similiar.   also kde-look.org
<Jay-Oh-En> Filled-Void: but i cant find anything there
<kahrytan> !windows | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter did you sudo it ?
<kousotu> .............
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter gotta use sudo
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: is it fdisk /dev/sda1 to check the partition and no i didn't sudo lol dont worry will try again
<Filled-Void> Jay-Oh-En, Wallpapers > 1280x1024 then select highest rated ,
<zenrox> pyrohotdog: do a search in synaptic for linux
<zenrox> pyrohotdog: it will come up if it dont enable universe repostiorys
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: yup it worked its sda1 but now how do i check it for errors
<Volvagia356> Help?
<kousotu> anywho......... I have another issue
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter i did look for the way to force fsck on reboot, but didn't see it.
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  I bet Windows would still have it's problems if you fdisk /mbr  (dos fdisk)
<kousotu> I need to complie a program that doesn't have a "makefile"
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter should be able to sudo fsck /dev/sda1.  important, make sure it is not mounted.   maybe sudo umount /dev/sda1 first just in case
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  and fdisk /mbr would kill grub.
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: np but now that i know the partition that is is on how do i tell ubuntu to check it with fsck what is the command
<kousotu> kahrytan: I highly doubt that, but I want to run Ubuntu as well
<guy_> t
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: lol ur quick
<vlt> Hello. Is there an easy way to install some blackletter fonts? Does anyone know packages available?
<mikefoo> whats main difference between desktop and server editions?  I want Xwindow but im going to from lots of daemons..
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter :)   got a big internet lag here too....
<mikefoo> i ment /s/from/run
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  and if it doesn't boot windows xp/vista, then its not grub issue. but windows. If it
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  but it does boot them, you can use ubuntu live cd to reinstall grub
<kousotu> well, I know vista has an issue
<rsvampire> alright guys
<gonzoism> my dogs keep barking outside.  been barking for hours.
<kousotu> vista refuses to see XP
<rsvampire> any nice hardcore ubuntu users here who can help me really fast?
<gonzoism> if they don't stop, i'm gonna go out there and kill whatever they are barking at, unless it is cows.
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  then visit #windows
<gonzoism> i bet its a skunk or armadillo or something.
<kousotu> and hence I have th ever-annoying "tri-boot on grub" issue
<rsvampire> I've tried the ubuntu forums without much luck
<kousotu> kahrytan: I'd rather just keep the 3 seperate as I have had them for a while now
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  sounds like XP won't boot because of Vista
<gonzoism> rsvampire how long has ubuntu been around ?
<kousotu> I need to complie a program that doesn't have a "makefile" how would I do so
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: fsck dont work for that partition it cna't find it, i dont know what happened all I did last on my xp as an update and disk defreg and now i cnat boot into it got any ideas what i could try?
<maxsoft> hi all. someone have installed Ubuntu on a MicrosoftVirtualServer2005 vm?
<rsvampire> I've been using Gutsy for a couple months now, and I'm a nerd so I'm not totally clueless and all about desktop bling
<kousotu> kahrytan: it won't boot through Vista, yes
<Volvagia356> HELP?!?
<kousotu> but I'm working on booting it seperatly
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  what you use xp for?
<gonzoism> kousotu does it have autoconf or automake stuff for making it ?  is it perl stuff ?   is there a readme or install or similiar ?
<kousotu> kahrytan: XP-only stuff
<kahrytan> kousotu➲  games?
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter did you sudo fsck it ?
<kousotu> kahrytan: yes, that and other things
<kousotu> gonzoism: the app? lemme check
<kahrytan> kousotu➲ cuz Vmware can run entire partitions in emulation mode
<rsvampire> ok well whatever, I'll type out my problem anyways and see if anyone wants to help me
<kousotu> gonzoism: nope
<gonzoism> its all cold and rainy outside.
<arooni-mobile> what is a good activesync replacement (that makes it easy to sync files & such....... but also install programs to)......... ideas?
<gonzoism> kousotu hmm...  small program ?   few files ?   maybe just run gcc on it.
<rsvampire> Ubuntu is detecting my onboard soundcard (VIA 8237) and also my Sound Blaster card
<kousotu> gonzoism: it's secondlife
<kousotu> it's not small
<gonzoism> kousotu gcc -i whatever.c++  -o whatever_you_want_bin_name_to_be
<rsvampire> and it'll load the sound card it detects first as the default... even though I've set asoundconf to use my sound blaster card as default
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: yup it dont work fsck cnat seem to ccheck it
<Volvagia356> I have a boot problem here
<rsvampire> some programs (mainly WINE and Ardour) are still using the primary reconized card
<gonzoism> kousotu oh.  there should be build instructions somewhere, or a linux folder, or a howto on a the net or something.  check for a docs or Documentation folder too.  maybe builds folder will have a linux script
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter ah.  what format is on it ?
<rsvampire> is there anyway for me to permanently disable my onboard sound? it's already disabled in the BIOS so I'm not sure why Ubuntu is detecting it
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter ah.... i bet ntfs.
<rsvampire> and I can't seem to just get rid of the darn thing... so anybody got any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: /dev/sda1 is my NTFs partition
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter maybe that is the deal ?  cause i hear linux doesn't like ntfs a lot.   a bunch of people gripe
<Volvagia356> I'm running on a LiveCD and need help!
<kousotu> gonzoism: hm.. seems to already be compiled, according to Lindinlabs
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: youre ahead of me lol yeah but i need to boot to that partition lol it is actually important it holds work material
<kousotu> but it freezes the entire PC
<whalesalad> hey guys, we have a quad proc, eight core server running CENT OS right now and we're quickly becoming an Ubuntu server house and wanna transition but one of the guys on our team asked the question, will ubuntu server work and take advantage of our 8 cores out of the box? Will we need to manually install/compile a new kernel? I can't seem to find any documentation on SMP stuff with ubuntu.
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter  ah.  well.  hmm....  well, you can get one of those rescue disks off distrowatch.com and maybe that will work ?  or a windows disk to run ckdsk or whatever disk checker on it.
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter   any idea how it got messed up ?
<erpo> I have a spreadsheet in Openoffice that contains student homework grades. Each row corresponds to a student, and each column corresponds to an individual homework assignment. I need to take the sum of each row, but I need to exclude the two lowest values in each row (each student's two worst scores are excluded from their final grade). How can I do this?
<gonzoism> kousotu is there a bin/ directory ?
<kousotu> gonzoism, Pirate_Hunter: I use NTFS mounting on linux
<rsvampire> \join channel #gutsy
<Nemoder> can anyone tell me if the ntfs-3g driver is available on ubuntu's live CD or DVD?
<kousotu> gonzoism: yes
<gonzoism> that is the executables.
<gonzoism> in there
<gonzoism> kousotu ^
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: all i did was an update and disk defrag and today i cnat boot its really unnusual
<kousotu> Nemoder: it is on gutsy's live CD, I use it alot
<Nemoder> kousotu: ok thanks
<whalesalad> Nemoder: yeah, gutsy (7.10) has ntfs write built in
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter hm...   defrag from inside of windows ? (i hope
<Pirate_Hunter> kousotu: dont need that gutsy mounts it by itself but last night i was working on it and today i cnat boot into it
<alanbshepard70> is it normal behavior for you to have to move your mouse cursor off of a dialog box then back on it to activate a button? I'm constantly having to do this.
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: lol yeah inside win not from linux rofl im not that crazy
<Volvagia356> I Need Some Help Here As I Have A Boot Problem And I Am Running On The LiveCD
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter   man i am the wrong person for windows problems....  i'll look up a rescue cd for you real quick.
<Filled-Void> Should virtualbox be able to install Ubuntu gutsy 64 bit (amd64) without any hitches. I get the error that your cpu doesnt support the install
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: thank you very much
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter   lol, you never know. :)   if i were gonna do it, i'd have more faith in a linux defragger for ntfs... :)
<kousotu> Pirate_Hunter: you cn't boot windows?
<rsvampire> mikea
<rsvampire_> mikea
<gonzoism> man my net sucks tonight
<kousotu> hm...
<kousotu> gonzoism: question...
<kousotu> why does a linux executable load in wine?
<rsvampire> hmmmm... can anybody help me out with an issue I'm having in Gutsy?
<docgnome> rsvampire: what's the issue?
<Volvagia356> Can anybody help me with an ubuntu boot issue?
<Volvagia356> Can anybody help me with an Ubuntu boot issue?
<rsvampire> docgnome: here's my problem
<gonzoism> Pirate_Hunter http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=systemrescue   i would start with that maybe ?  but you might want to ask some windows people if you know any....  maybe   because i don't know about windows.   that cd does do ntfs though....
<fi0na> Hello! I recently tried this guide http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/no-volume-control-gstreamer-plugins-and-or-devices-found-no-sound-or-voume-control-bug-on-ubuntu-p31/ to fix my sound problems (no sound, exactly as in the guide) suddenly problems arouse. When I executed the commands "chmod -R a+rwx /dev/snd" and "sudo usermod -G audio <my user>" as root, the Update Manager stopped to work.
<fi0na> When I try to launch the Update Manager a particular error message appears: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '41943043' '--update-at-startup' as user root.
<Pirate_Hunter> gonzoism: np will look into it now and will ask as well thanx
<fi0na> Also "The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator"
<gonzoism> kousotu dunno...   you can run the command, file bin/filename on it and see what kind of file it is.
<alanbshepard70> Volvagia356: What's the issue? It's better to ask the question than to ask if you can ask a question
<rsvampire> docgnome: my onboard sound is disabled in my BIOS but Gutsy still detects it and sometimes wants to use it as the default sound card. I have my Sound Blaster card set in my asoundconf to default
<docgnome> rsvampire: wow. I had that EXACT problem
<rsvampire> docgnome: so when I first boot Ubuntu sometimes the login sound doesn't play (it detects my onboard sound first) and once I log in and the asound is set it'll use my sound blaster card
<Volvagia356> Can anybody help me with an ubuntu boot issue?
<rsvampire> docgnome: so programs like WINE and Ardour will try and use my onboard sound because it detected it first and will default to those settings no matter waht
<docgnome> rsvampire: I don't remember exactly what I did... hang on
<kritzstapf> Volvagia356: as long as you dont tell us the problem nobody can help you
<fi0na> And other strange this too, some menus from the System -> Administration menu disappeared. And when I try to add these back via the Main menu setting the just uncheck themselves from the tickboxes after I've ticked them.
<gonzoism> my acer aspire 5600 freezes up on me for a few minutes at random intervals.....  anyone ?  i think it has to do with it polling the drives to see if any new media has been put in it, like the cdrom and usbs.
<rsvampire> docgnome: so I'm wondering if there's a way to get rid of that driver or somehow tell Ubuntu to load my sound blaster card into Slot 0 all the time... it's detecting based off IRQ settings
<rsvampire> docgnome: alright
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 no.  try just asking your question.  or state your problem, and then ask for help.  its hard to drag information out of people..
<Volvagia356> gonzoisme: It's a complicated question
<docgnome> rsvampire: it's such a pain. I mean for crying out loud the card is disabled in the frickin bios! why does it use it? *grumble*
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 if you never ask, i bet you never get an answer.
<gonzoism> Volvagia356  :)
<docgnome> rsvampire: hang on, lemme turn my ubuntu box on
<rsvampire> docgnome: exactly! and I'm tierd of the forums because I wait 3 days for someone to say "disable it in the BIOS" after I already posted I did! grrr...
<rsvampire> docgnome: cool, thanks
<Volvagia356> gonzoisme: Look at this thread: gonzoisme:
<Volvagia356> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637770
<Volvagia356> when I boot ubuntu, it spruts out multiple errors and fails to boot
<Volvagia356> The entire file-system is read only
<fi0na> Anyone familiar with my issue?
<docgnome> rsvampire: I _think_ what I did was set it as default by doing 'sudo asoundconf set-default-card cardname'
<docgnome> rsvampire: it says something about that having unintended consequences, but it worked for me as I recall
<Kousotu> oh.. ppl lest :(
<Kousotu> left*
<alanbshepard70> Volvagia356: did you try any of the ideas mentioned in the thread you posted?
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 the fsck and fstab question was a good one.  did you fsck and is /var seperate ?
<rsvampire> docgnome: yeah that works for me... but like I said... it'll still detect my onboard sound when it loads GDM
<rsvampire> it won't run the asoundconf file until AFTER you log in
<rsvampire> but programs will still use that first intented card
<docgnome> rsvampire: you used sudo to do it?
<Volvagia356> i fsck already and my /var is not seperate
<rsvampire> docgnome: oh yeah of course
<docgnome> that should set it for everyone not just your user.
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 cool.  can you /msg fstab to me ?  or does fstab look right to you ?
<Volvagia356> what?
<docgnome> rsvampire: hrm... Not sure. I really need to get to sleep, it's 2am here. If you still have the problem tomorrow I'll try and give you a hand with it.
<Filled-Void> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu 64 bit on Virtualbox  ?
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 the file /etc/fstab, have you checked it ?
<rsvampire> docgnome: dude it's totally 2 am here too where are you?
<zeroflag> I set up a new (custom built) kernel (based on ubuntu feisty sources off git). can I still use the binary modules for nvidia and the likes?
<docgnome> rsvampire: Washington State, USA
<docgnome> rsvampire: you?
<gonzoism> rsvampire how did you know it is 2 am ?  China...
<Filled-Void> How in the world are you two in the same time zone :O
<rsvampire> docgnome: San Jose, Ca
<gonzoism> did i say china ?  err.  i meant pakistan.  those keys are so close together....
 * docgnome nods.
<docgnome> gonzoism: lol
<GoreNuru> gg
<Filled-Void> Um im fron India its only 3:43 here
<rsvampire> gonzoism: because it's not 2am in China? lol
<Filled-Void> nm
<GoreNuru> i am from Ukrain and it's 12:14 on my clock )
<gonzoism> i'm really in TEXAS. waco
<keoni> is there a way to find out what color is under the cursor?
<gonzoism> and my dogs finally quit barking.  they had been barking for hours....
<Volvagia356> gozoism: I already sent it to you
<gonzoism> keoni if you use the command, unclutter, you can turn the curser invisible after it stops moving, or if you want like the exact color name/number, you can use "gimp" and use that grab color thingie...   i use that a lot.
<gonzoism> 4 am here
<keoni> well once i move the suction thing outside of the gimps window i get normal cursor
<gonzoism> Volvagia356  you sent me /etc/fstab ?
<Volvagia356> yes
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 i missed it
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 will you send it again ?
 * gonzoism wonders why it got so quiet.  and hates his connection when it acts up...
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 if it were me, i would reboot from the cd, open up the console, fsck the linux partition(s), if they were ok, i'd mount them, like this:sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt
<ramvi> Ive recovered a partition and got 50k files. Lots of txt. Is there an app that can organize all the files depending on extension?
<ramvi> Would really be great to get all .doc and .jpg into their own directories
<ikonia> ramvi: shell script should sort that out
<ramvi> ikonia: anything finished to use?
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 then i would chroot to them: sudo chroot /mnt  then i would mount everything.  sudo mount -a     then i would update again.  then try rebooting like normal, and if that didn't work, try the alternate grub entry for the last kernel, and see if that works.  also i would take a quick look at /etc/fstab and make sure that whatever the / partition is, gets mount ro, similiar to this :
<gonzoism> # /dev/sda1
<gonzoism> UUID=333ae886-7ea8-49e5-9464-d07cdd54d276 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gonzoism> yeppers.
<ikonia> ramvi: mv *.jpg /directory ?
<ramvi> ikonia: I like you
<gonzoism> Volvagia356 but i don't think you are in here anymore...  maybe you will come back and see what i typed.
<anthonylicari> hey anyone have a windows machine or a dual boot set up, i'm looking for someone to help me out for a few min
<ikonia> anthonylicari: just awk the question
<gonzoism> anthonylicari just ask.  always just ask. its faster that way.
<anthonylicari> I've got an indesign file (.indd) and I need it converted to a .pdf , I can't get the trial version of indesign to run under WINE so if someone could help me out here and convert it, i would be very appreciative
<ikonia> anthonylicari: you'll get better support for wine in #winehq channel
<anthonylicari> I don't think you understand
<anthonylicari> I don't care about indesign
<anthonylicari> I don't want it to run
<ikonia> you want to convert it
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> but as indesign doesn't exist on ubuntu
<msbhvn> anthonylicari: ill try it as im on xp currently
<anthonylicari> thank you msbhvn
<msbhvn> anthonylicari: seems i need an adobe account to get the trial dl, will take a few
<ikonia> anthonylicari: your best bet is trying somethink like inkscape to read it
<ikonia> but I doubt it will
<anthonylicari> It's for our magazine www.cultureloungeonline.com , I converted issue 1 and 2 when I was on windows but forgot to do issue 3, now I've done issue 4 on ubuntu but kind of feel odd about releasing it before issue 3
<ikonia> anthonylicari: then join #winehq to get it running under wine and converted to a more usable format
<ikonia> anthonylicari: well done with a sly promotion of your website that was totally uncalled for
<msbhvn> holy cow its 470MB
<msbhvn> i mean 437MB but still, damn
<anthonylicari> msbhvn I can put a link to your site on ours for helping me out here
<msbhvn> anthonylicari: cool, anyway you have the file you want converted?
<anthonylicari> what's easiest for you, email or ftp?
<mihai1> I just installed Limewire and it won't load when i try to run it
<msbhvn> anthonylicari: whats the filesize?
<anthonylicari> 10mb
<anthonylicari> well wait
<anthonylicari> I better zip it and just do ftp, I forgot it's indesign and it has all the links in it
<mihai1> I am getting this message when I try to load my newly installed Limewire : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48067/
<anthonylicari> ikonia: thanks for the promotion, make sure you buy a t-shirt.
<mihai1> Can anyone help?
<ikonia> mihai1: it looks like you are using the wrong version of java for compatability with limewire. Where did you get limewire
<fi0na> Read my comment to see my problem which I need help with http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/no-volume-control-gstreamer-plugins-and-or-devices-found-no-sound-or-voume-control-bug-on-ubuntu-p31/#comment-37
<ikonia> fi0na: please just summerise the bug
<fi0na> I did above
<mihai1> ikonia : I got it from the official website. How do I upgrade Java to a newer version?
<ikonia> mihai1: you can't upgrade java to a newer version, but there are multiple versions in the ubuntu repo's. We can't really support limewire though as it is not packaged/built for ubuntu
<fi0na> ikonia: do you see it?
<mihai1> thanks ikonia
<mihai1> where are you from?
<JacobSingh> Hi, I'm trying to switch to ubuntu from SuSE
<ikonia> fi0na: no - I'm not reading that, as I said. But never mind
<ikonia> mihai1: your welcome. Doesn't matter where I'm from.
<JacobSingh> I've installed 7.10 on a new partition (leaving my home intact)
<Kodomut> hey guys
<JacobSingh> Because I want to try it out first
<Kodomut> when i install ubuntu it stops at 82%
<mihai1> whois ikonia
<Kodomut> it says configuring apt, scanning the mirror
<JacobSingh> I decided not to install the boot loader because I didn't want to lose my SuSE grub config (in case there is a problem)
<Kodomut> can i skip that or something?
<JacobSingh> now, how can I boot Ubuntu?
<JacobSingh> There is no menu.lst in /boot
<JacobSingh> no /boot/grub either...
<_evo_> hi there is a script im trying to find that allows you to take a tutorial to learn man does anyone know whats its called or where i can find it?
<JacobSingh> I can edit my menu.lst in suse, but I don't know what to put there
<ikonia> Kodomut: I'm not sure if the standard desktop install allows you to skip grub install
<JacobSingh> ikonia: It's in the advanced box at the very end
<ikonia> JacobSingh: thank you Kodomut did you see that
<_evo_> can anyone help with my previous question?
<Kodomut> ikonia, not skip grub install, i want to skip the "scanning the mirror" part
<Kodomut> it is still at 82% after 15 minutes
<ikonia> _evo_: learn man ?
<ikonia> Kodomut: scanning the mirror ?
<Kodomut> yeah, at the install
<Kodomut> at 82%
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> no, I think it auto checks for updates
<_evo_> yeah
<_evo_> learn man
<ikonia> _evo_: whast do you mean learn man ?
<ikonia> _evo_: learn what about it ?
<Kodomut> but 15 minutes just for that? and no lights are blinking or anything
<ikonia> Kodomut: thats frustrating, that sounds like the install is hung
<Myrtti> !away > ajmorris_|AFK
<_evo_> anyone heard of the man tutorial script?
<ikonia> _evo_: what are you talking about ? tutorial script ?
<ikonia> _evo_: what do you want to know ?
<JacobSingh> Does anyone know how I can get the ubutnu grub settings?
<_evo_> ikonia: it just is a script that as your reading the man allows your to edit it so you can learn on the fly as you read
<bazhang> http://www.linux-tutorial.info/manpage _evo_
<ikonia> _evo_: you want to edit man pages ?
<Sopor> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Sopor> Thx
<Sopor> ( :
<_evo_> learn to use man pages
<ikonia> _evo_: the command is "man $command"
<ikonia> _evo_: or for more information "man man"
<_evo_> kk thanks guys
<bazhang> _evo_: there is the link I gave you
<a7p> hi everyone - I think about packaging the current Squeak beta - is there a way to find out, if there is already a package in a ppa or wherever?
<ikonia> a7p: searc the ppa repo ?
<_evo_> yeah thanks bazhang
<bazhang> http://linux.ctyme.com/ also here _evo_
<_evo_> hey how do you send a colored message to someone in irc?
<meshuggah99> hello ubuntuers
<a7p> ikonia, that's what I want to do - where do I find the searchpage?
<ikonia> a7p: the ppa archs are not maintained by ubuntu any more
<meshuggah99> whats the best html editor, open source
<ikonia> meshuggah99: vi
<meshuggah99> vi?
<bazhang> _evo_: highlight their name by using their nick(name)
<osfameron> where vi == vim
<osfameron> learning curve is a bit high just to edit html though
<a7p> ikonia, ppa = personal package archive? or ppa = power pc architecture?
<meshuggah99> well what i'm looking for is something like dreamweaver
<_evo_> bazhang: like this?
<a7p> ikonia, I am a but confused by what you say (am not a native speaker).
<bazhang> _evo_: precisely :}
<anthonylicari> meshuggah99: have you tried any IDE's before?
<_evo_> bazhang: hey thanks! is there a way to add people as friends?
<meshuggah99> i have the bluefish
<bazhang> _evo_: not that I know of, at least in a support channel :}
<_evo_> bazhang:are you on the ohloh.net social network?
<meshuggah99> i've used IDE for c++
<CaptainMorgan> uhm.. wtf?
<adaran> there's a process called ld-linux.so.2 on my system, eating memory like candy and hogging the CPU...
<anthonylicari> meshuggah99:  I just got Netbeans running on Ubuntu pretty smoothly, works great for everything
<adaran> anyone ever run into that problem?
<bazhang> _evo_: no, but this is way #offtopic :}
<_evo_> bazhang: you should get on, its for people involved in open source
<_evo_> bazhang: ok well thanks ttyl
<adaran> quick, it's about to crash when it reaches 3 GB memory usage...
<adaran> =)
<meshuggah99> netbeans huh?
<bobby> hello
<necrite> hello
<anthonylicari> meshuggah99:  well if it's just html you definitely don't need Netbeans
<meshuggah99> thanks
<bobby> am still using dapper :(
<bobby> hmm
<anthonylicari> meshuggah99:  but it does have features much like dreamweaver of managing all your projects from within the IDE
<vlt> Hello. Is there an easy way to install some blackletter/gothic fonts? Does anyone know packages available?
<bazhang> bobby: you may want to try a livecd of a more recent release in that case :}
<sixhat> meshuggah99: If you are looking for something WYSIWYG then Nvu might be a good solution
<meshuggah99> thats cool i'm checking it out now, looks powerful downloading the biggest bundle
<necrite> when I install the NVidia package (downloaded from the nvidia website) all works fine, but when I re boot the laptop .. I have to run the script again .... any idea?
<bobby> bazhang: i want to upgrade. but cant afford the costly download process of installing all the apps again
<bazhang> bobby: you want to upgrade how far? to the most recent release? or earlier
<ramvi> ikonia: still there?
<bobby> latest release, i downloaded the gutsy alternate cd, but dont know how to update
<bazhang> bobby: are you backed up?
<bobby> bazhang: nope
<bobby> :(
<bazhang> bobby: then it will wipe your stuff, unless you have a seperate home directory
<bobby> :(
<ramvi> Ive recovered a partition and got 50k files. Lots of txt. Is there an app that can organize all the files depending on extension?
<ramvi> Would really be great to get all .doc and .jpg into their own directories
<meshuggah99> oh man why am i still up
<booster614> hey guys...i need help again...lol
<meshuggah99> anybody ever have any problem with beryl locking the system up?
<booster614> my sound card needs a driver
<bazhang> bobby: alot to back up? this is why I suggest using the livecd to see if it is worthwhile for you to upgrade right now--Hardy Heron is coming early next year, and it is a long term support (lts) release
<booster614> can anyone in here give a noob a lil help with a sound card issue??
<booster614> ive never had to install a driver for anything other than my wifi card....so im stuck
<bobby> bazhang: yeah, thats wht i was waiting for. i installed 7.04 once, dint run properly, so reinstalled dapper. ill install hardy then.
<bazhang> bobby: I'm running it now, and so far it is very stable
<abhi_> hey what is gmake?
<bobby> bazhang: 7.04 was not booting into GUI. it was hanging. i had do Alt+F1 to go to text mode, then give the gdm command to start the GUI, was really painful :(
<booster614> some one please tell me the basic commands for installing a driver??
<bazhang> bobby: thank goodness for livecds :}
<bazhang> booster614: which driver?
<booster614> well i just ran the command in terminal :lspci
<Kenai> I have a question, dealing with the sudo make uninstall command
<booster614> and it says its a rockwell international unknown device
<bazhang> booster614: video card? which one
<booster614> sound
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 booster614 sound card troubleshooting guide
<booster614> thanks man
<booster614> i think ive been there be4
<Kenai> I am following the how-to on the forums, in an attempt to fix my wireless
<bazhang> Kenai: which card?
<Kenai> it's a Dell card
<Kenai> I have a vostro 1500
<bazhang> Kenai: heh. is it an internal card? what does lspci identify it as? the chipset is the most important
<larson9999> boy am i beating my head against the wall.  trying to use xdmcp with gutsy and had to switch to kdm.  now i can log in via xdmcp but switch user doesn't work.
<Kenai> Ispci?
<Kenai> forgive me, please, I am a total newb :S
<bazhang> Kenai: a command you do in the terminal to give us more info to fix your problem
<larson9999> am i going to have to switch to kubuntu to get both xdmcp and switch user working?
<ramvi> Ive recovered a partition and got 50k files. Lots of txt. Is there an app that can organize all the files depending on extension?
<ramvi> Would really be great to get all .doc and .jpg into their own directories
<leoquant> tried streamtuner, it plays default xmms, i tried to change it into vlc with wxvlc%F but no good....
<tim167> i added a printer, then start Gimp, when i do Print in Gimp it doesnt see the printer, what do i do ? thanks
<Kenai> I have been instructed to enter the 'sudo make uninstall' command. I am in, evidently, the folder stated in the how-to
<Kenai> could I write the link to the forum how-to?
<bazhang> Kenai: no idea what you are trying to do
<Kenai> well...
<abhi_> where can i get help on nsstools? i'm trying to build it on gutsy
<abhi_> with little success
<Kenai> evidently, I am trying to uninstall my current set of drivers, and then make with the new ones
<abhi_> :(
<Kenai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 is the link
<Kenai> at this point, I am at a section that instructs me to enter this line as many times as it takes
<bullgard4> What application programs do use the dictionary server daemon /usr/sbin/dictd?
<bazhang> Kenai: what step are you on? 2, 3, or other
<Kenai> step 3
<Kenai> after entering the command begining with cd
<bazhang> ok, Kenai and you have made uninstalled until it said there was nothing there anymore?
<k0rnz> i'm trying to do a Feisty install on a my ntsf drive which currently has Vista Ultimate isntalled and getting hdc error code: 0x70
<Kenai> no...
<Kenai> the lines given to me are these
<Kenai> NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install ndiswrapper files at different places. (one more coming)
<Kenai> Run uninstall as many times as necessary until no "removing" messages appear below.
<bazhang> Kenai: keep going then
<Kenai> so, I am doing things right?
<Kenai> darn...
<bazhang> Kenai: from the guide it would appear so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all,  I installed the linux xen kernel, which is now in my grub boot menu, did anybody ever see the message "invalid executable format" at boot?
<Kenai> bazhang: darn... well, how long do you recon it would take?
<meshuggah99> anthonylicari: how did you install netbeans, did you convert to deb?
<bazhang> Kenai: never done it, so no idea, sorry
<Kenai> okay
<Kenai> well, pray for me.  2:17 here
<anthonylicari> no you need to chown it and then do ./configure , this is from memory but i think there are linux instructions on the netbeans site
<bazhang> hehe
<k0rnz> anyone know what error code 0x70 is? I'm getting this error while trying to do install on a drive which has Vista ultimate installed on it
<FFighter> k0rnz, get rid of Vista and try installing ubuntu again
<FFighter> k0rnz, kidding :)
<LiMaO> k0rnz: 0x70 means 'bad stuff found on disk' =P
<k0rnz> i did try that before but still got same error code
<Kenai> well, bazhang, thanks for the reassurance :)
<bazhang> format error k0rnz
<k0rnz> bazhang can you please expand on that a little?
<bazhang> Kenai: no worries :}
<klotet> how do I change window manager?
<Kenai> another question ;) where do I sign up to get that Ubuntu user number?
<k0rnz> bazhang, why would i be getting format error when Vista, XP, and Fedora all install fine with no problems on same drive
<bazhang> http://club.cdfreaks.com/f7/drive-fitness-test-error-codes-89525/ k0rnz
<bazhang> ubuntu user? Kenai
<krithika> hmmm looks like i come ask my questions laters lol
<krithika> << is brand new user :S
<krithika> and am not that good too lol
<krithika> bye all tc
<bazhang> krithika: what is your question?
<krithika> umm its the basics :S
<danielvieceli> oi
<Kenai> oi dani!
<bazhang> krithika: could you give a bit more info?
<danielvieceli> sabe algums jogos bom pra ubuntu?
<Kenai> humm...
<bazhang> danielvieceli: portuguese?
<Kenai> esta na ubuntu portuguese ou ingles?
<danielvieceli> pt
<bazhang> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<danielvieceli> ok
<frank_b> olha pessoal a falar em portugues
<bazhang> br is brasil
<zeroflag> where can I set modules to be auto-loaded into the kernel?
<zeroflag> I tried modprobe and m-a but neither will load the module on next boot...
<david_J> /etc/modules or something
<frank_b> can anyone tell me if checkgmail uses https?
<frank_b> (on all operations)
<zeroflag> /etc/modules/<kernel-version>?
<erter> can anybody recognize this well-known melody? -> http://download.yousendit.com/33D32CCC6C233FF6
<ramvi> Ive recovered a partition and got 50k files. Lots of txt. Is there an app that can organize all the files depending on extension?
<ramvi> Would really be great to get all .doc and .jpg into their own directories
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does anybody know why grub gives "invalid or unsupported executable format" when loading xen kernel from linux-xen package in gutsy?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ramvi: mkdir doc
<bazhang> http://checkgmail.sourceforge.net/ frank_b they should have the answer
<frank_b> bazhang, thanks, but I've checked it and they don't say anything about it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> find . -iname '*.doc' -exec mv '{}' doc ';'
<ramvi> Le-Chuck_ITA: That just makes a dir obviously
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes ramvi sorry for slow typing :)
<ramvi> oh, right. THANKS!
<Kenai> also... is there an app that will repeat a command line for me, so that I can give my thumbs a rest? ;)
<Kenai> google gave me nothing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ramvi: if you have space maybe it's mv '"{}"'
<Le-Chuck_ITA> make some test
<nguyenhuuxuan> hi
<bazhang> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/switching/C/preparing-organizing-files.html ramvi
<nguyenhuuxuan> i love you
<nguyenhuuxuan> how are you
<bazhang> Kenai: doubtful; welcome to linux :}
<bazhang> nguyenhuuxuan: this is not a chat channel
<Kenai> lol. at least Ubuntu is user friendly
<amitprakash> can i safely say that congestion control controls number of unacknowledged packets while flow control controls the size of unacnowledged packets
<pino> somebody knows how to integrate an active directory authentication on ubuntu?
<Guest047> hey guys - im trying to install ubuntu on my new box but it comes up with ab usybox prompt - on a SATA dvd burner - are sata drives supported yet?
<zeroflag> pino: have you tried google? because I'm VERY certain you didn't.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html pino
<zeroflag> d-__-b: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=&q=ubuntu%20active%20directory%20authentication
<bazhang> err d-__-b
<zeroflag> what the fuck is wrong with ubuntu?
<Guest047> zeroflag - arrogant users like yourself
<bazhang> !ohmy | zeroflag
<ubotu> zeroflag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zeroflag> it just won't load my graphics drivers.
<zeroflag> I tried everything from m-a over modprobe through /etc/modules to installing the modules from source...
<Guest047> zeroflag - what card
<martin_> hey, quick question, i'm on ubuntu now and have made a new partition, if i install windows on this partition will grub automatically recognise it?
<bazhang> zeroflag: which card and driver
<zeroflag> nothing gets the nvidia module loaded and ubuntu keeps crashing back to "low-graphics mode" which fails with compiz...
<bazhang> !grub | martin_
<ubotu> martin_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zeroflag> nvidia 8800GTS with nvidia-new/from nvidia.com.
<martin_> cheers
<bazhang> zeroflag: the one in the repos doesn't do it?
<zeroflag> oh, and btw.
<zeroflag> I can't use bash anymore.
<zeroflag> ctrl+alt+F1 through 6 isn't working.
<zeroflag> I just get a black screen.
<booster614> guys ive been looking at the sound card help page and i cant get the driver for my sound card
<booster614> im stuck
<zeroflag> only way to get a bash is rebooting in recovery...
<erter> does anybody recognize this melody? -> http://download.yousendit.com/33D32CCC6C233FF6
<bazhang> erter: is that a support question? :}
<Guest047> so guys - who knows about sata dvd drives?
<zeroflag> booster614: what sound card?
<booster614> it says its a rockwell industries
<zeroflag> eh?
<zeroflag> are you using alsa?
<booster614> lol friend im not sure
<erter> is there a music channel for recognizing songs?
<bazhang> Guest047: did you check the bios to make it boot from that drive?
<zeroflag> well, by default you'll be using alsa so try asking on #alsa
<bazhang> erter: no idea
<ALICE1> save the world -> http://conankov.myminicity.com/ind
<zeroflag> erter: probably not on freenode.
<booster614> ok
<anthonylicari> erter:  it sounds like someone who can't whistle
<Guest047> bazhang - yep - i just get dumped to a busybox session ... which i want to stab repeatedly
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> Guest047: the bios recognizes the drive? and you set it to boot first? odd
<Guest047> bazhang - yes
<erter> anthonylicari:  yea i know, but it was not my goal to make a concert;)
<Kodomut> hi guys
<Guest047> bazhang - it appears it *might* be a bug in feisty. ive installed opensuse *shudder* and that worked fine
<Jay-Oh-En> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> Hello bazhang
<erter> zeroflag: "probably not on freenode." -but?
<zeroflag> mmh...
<bazhang> hey kahrytan
<zeroflag> erter: don't know. quakenet, efnet, whatever...
<bazhang> Guest047: what about gutsy?
<zeroflag> erter: something less technical than freenode.
<Guest047> bazhang my mistake .. gutsy
<Kodomut> how do i make gnome have 4 virtual desktops instead of 2?
<Kodomut> the default is 2
<zeroflag> it seems my init 3 is causing my nvidia drivers to get unloaded (even though they are loaded before). any idea how to check what init 3 does?
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570497 Guest047 seen this?
<zeroflag> init 1 is working just fine...
<bazhang> Kodomut: using compiz?
<Kodomut> yes bazhang
<bazhang> Kodomut: install ccsm
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  or switch to metacity briefly. Add 2 more workspaces
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  and turn compiz on
<Guest047> bazhang - testing now
<Kodomut> kahrytan how do i do that?
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  which part
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i get the package sleepd
<Guest047> bazhang - i forgot to mention i have a SCSI controller (PCI) and that it "occaisionally" boots
<Jay-Oh-En> to work
<bazhang> Guest047: a hardware issue with the scsi or software
<Kodomut> kahrytan switching to metacity
<Kodomut> and adding 2 workspaces, and switching back to compiz
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  NewUser way, Appearance panel and turn off effects.
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  then Right on Workspace Switches and click Preferences
<kahrytan> ^Right-CLick
<Guest047> bazhang - it cant be a hardware issue - i installed opensuse without a hitch and a few others
<keios> j
<uncommon> If i run this command "trackerd -v 2 -R " when to tell tracker has finished indexing?
<Kodomut> thanks kahrytan
<Kodomut> oh yeah, the desktop has no icons, how do i get the computer/trash/<user's> home icons?
<Jay-Oh-En> how can i configure the package "sleepd" please help me :[
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  easy
<uncommon> Kodomut : you can enable it through gconf-editor and nautilus or by installing ubuntu-tweak
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  Alt-F2. and run gconf-editor.  Let me know when done
<Kodomut> kahrytan okay it popped up
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  Under Apps>Nautilus>Desktop you will see the checkboxes
<Toma-> arrow thief :)
<kahrytan> Toma-➲ Different one.
<Kodomut> thanks kahrytan ! can i change the icons sizes, too?
<zeroflag> strange...
<kahrytan> Kodo, right click on the icons. Stretch the icon
<Kodomut> gee thanks
<Kodomut> i'm so noob it must be annoying.
<kahrytan> !new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeroflag> starting gdm by hand after loading nvidia modules by hand works fine. using init.d/gdm start loads the whole thing without nvidia...
<kahrytan> !dumb
<ubotu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<uncommon> If i run this command "trackerd -v 2 -R " when to tell tracker has finished indexing?
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  you aren't annoying
<riotkittie> Or you can change icon sizes in nautilus so theyre uniform. but it will resize nautilus icons as well.
<kahrytan> Kodomut➲  you can change Home icon name un gconf-editor too
<Guest047> bazhang - it booted twice so far .. let me test it one more time
<Guest047> bazhang - nope didnt work .. i got excited for a minuite there
<d> akoe_ceweq
<kahrytan> riotkittie➲  did you get my message?
<simon__> wow
<Guest047> simon__?
<simon__> jo
<Guest047> what are you wowing about?
<simon__> it's my hello
<Guest047> hi :P
<simon__> thats right
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i put my computer to sleep and bring it back awake in kubuntu
<simon__> what are you doing?
<simon__> hello anybody there
<Guest047> simon__ were here - ask a questoin
<simon__> i ask: what are you doing that time
<Guest047> ie whats your problem .. this is a supoprt channel not a chat
<simon__> oh ok sorry
<aladdinsane> does anybody have experience with "Preload"? does it work good in speeding up the start up for often used applications?
<simon__> does anybody know how i can install the windows driver for wireless lan in ubuntu?
<kahrytan> !wifi | simon__
<ubotu> simon__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<simon__> thx
<bazhang> sorry Guest047, had to step away for a moment
<Guest047> thats k
<Guest047> im having fun watching ubiquity die
<Guest047> it worked twice and that was it
<bazhang> Guest047: does the livecd work?
<Guest047> bazhang - thats what im using (havent managed to get it installed yet)
<bazhang> Guest047: is this a dual boot?
<Guest047> bazhang - no - hwoever the system is going to be spread out among two drives (one for home, one for sys)
<bazhang> Guest047: both drives are internal?
<Guest047> ja
<aladdinsane> anybody know the difference between "Preload" and "Prefetch"? im running gutsy..
<Guest047> ill give you a listing of what i have and where it lives: 2x 36g (one wont be mounted) SCSI on the PCI SCSI controller, one 320 for storage (sata), and one 200 for home (IDE)
<Blackfoxtr> hi all
<bazhang> Guest047: how about disconnecting those two external 36g drives and see if that makes a difference
<kelsin> aladdinsane: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Prefetch that page seems to have some nice info about the differences
<Guest047> bazhang - theyre internal and no it doesnt make a difference
<Guest047> bazhang - the only thing which makes a difference is removing the SCSI controller completely
<bazhang> Guest047: and then no way to use the sata dvd drive right?
<Guest047> bazhang - what do you mean?"
<Guest047> (slightly confused atm)
<bazhang> removing the scsi controller
<Guest047> the sata dvd drive isnt connected to the SCSI contoller
<bazhang> Guest047: so it works without the controller?
<wy> I just noticed that Ubuntu 7.10 can write NTFS partition!
<Guest047> bazhang - yea .. however the controller is totally 100% sound as i pulled it out of a working netware box and put it back in etc etc etc (all testing) and it works fine with SUSE however i want to use ubuntu
<Guest047> lol wy
<Blackfoxtr> mate i need help
<wy> Guest047: old news?
<Blackfoxtr> anyone can help?
<Guest047> ey - slightly
<wy> how long has this been true?
<wy> Is it safe?
<Guest047> blackfoxtr - dont ask to ask just ask the question
<Guest047> qy - ntfs-3g is totally safe
<bazhang> Guest047: I have to step away for a few, will be back
<Guest047> :'(
<vlt> Hello. Is there an easy way to install some blackletter/gothic fonts? Does anyone know packages available?
<Blackfoxtr> i need to install atheros l2 fast ethernet card on ubuntu, n i don't know how to install it
<Guest047> blackfoxtr - it isnt automatically supported?
<Blackfoxtr> nope
<wy> I wonder how many of you are using 64bit version?
<chronosx> somebody here knows proftpd?
<wy> I know
<Blackfoxtr> note: i have ubuntu 7:04
<Guest047> chronosx - have you tried gproftpd? its quite nice
<Blackfoxtr> 7.04**
<chronosx> Guest047: i also use it :-)
<wy> Guest047: Is it a configuration tool?
<Guest047> blackfoxtr - can i have PCIID and DEVID? (through lspci)
<Guest047> wy - yea it is ....
<Guest047> chronosx - whats the problem?
<chronosx> wy: when proftpd create a directory.  the effective permission is drwxr-xr-x  755
<Poisonkiller> how can i install flash plugin in opera?
<Blackfoxtr> ehm... don't laugh but i don't know what u talkin about.. i'm rookie in it.. plus i'm on windows now. can't use ubuntu cause of ethernet connection
<chronosx> how can i make it automatic in proftpd to make the permission drwxrwxr-x 775
<chronosx> ?
<ksp> hi
<ksp> i need help in installing drivers for my
<ksp> SGS Thomson Microelectornics Softmodem drivers
<ksp> modem
<ksp> downloaded the source, of
<ksp> slmodem-2.9.11-20070813
<kelsin> chronosx: http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Umask.html
<wy> Guest047: I tried gproftpd just now. It's nice
<ksp> FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module slusb.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'paravirt_ops
<ksp> error mesasge is displayed
<ksp> how t solve this ?
<chronosx> by any chance can i make this automatic in proftpd?  because i want proftpd users who belong in same group to access/upload to same directory with same group
<wy> I'm really considering going back to 32 bit
<CaRtz> do we have to install an anti virus?
<kelsin> chronosx: did you read that document? It describes the proftpd settings for what permissions to give to new files
<astro76> CaRtz, no
<chronosx> kelsin: about to read now
<CaRtz> astro76: okay. thanks . :)
<wy> Can you let me do a survey. I want to know how many of you are using 64 bit for some time
<chronosx> wy: why go bo back to 32 bit? i use 64 bit now, seems fine, everything ok
<astro76> wy, maybe start a poll thread on ubuntuforums.org
<kelsin> CaRtz: clamav is nice (free) antivirus software for linux. But honestly you should only worry if you're running a mail server that serves mail to windows users. Otherwise if you're just talking about your desktop you're very safe without i
<kelsin> it*
<magnetron> which of the HTTP servers in ubuntu supports content negotiation? (multiple languages)
<dominicb> morning
<wy> chronosx: I just noticed I can't view youtube because there is no 64bit flashplayer
<astro76> !flash64 | wy
<ubotu> wy: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<wy> So I'm wondering if there are something else missing
<wy> with a 32bit browser?
<niwa>  i'm having trouble getting wireless to work. I have a liteon wn5301a with artheros5413 chipset, which should be supported by madwifi
<niwa> but after manually modprobing ath_pci, it still doesn't show up when doing iwconfig, even though the module loads fine :(
<niwa> any ideas?
<CaRtz> kelsin: i see. thank you. ^_^
<astro76> wy, I don't think that's the method used anymore, but it is fully described there
<dingdangdong> anybody using "gyache" ?
<wy> astro76: I'm tired of configurations. So I'd rather wait for sometime when there isn't any compatibility issues
<wy> Moreover, it seems that 64bit isn't much better than 32bit yet
<kelsin> wy: if you're running a desktop and don't like configurations you're probably better off just running 32bit
<astro76> wy, most people will not see a benefit, indeed
<wy> Considering that I've just installed this 64 for two days. It's not very costly to go back
<dingdangdong> gyache user here?
<kelsin> wy: you're still getting a lot of benefit from the chip even running everything in 32bit mode, unless you're really running science apps that make use of 64bit at the application level I would recommend just using 32bit
<chronosx> kelsin: The proftpd daemon always starts with a base mode of 0666 when creating files. Note that Umask can only be used to "take away" permissions granted by the base mode; it cannot be used to add permissions that are not there. -->  http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Umask.html
<iKernel> Someone ask a stupid question
<chronosx> kelsin: in my proftpd, the default directory mask is 755, how can i make it automatically 775?
<kelsin> chronosx: yeah so proftpd can't make files executable, so you can still solve your problem by making the proftpd umask 0002
<wy> kelsin: I looked at the comparisons. It seems that only cryptography programs are much faster. That's because they use integer arithmetic a lot
<brobostigon> hi
<chronosx> kelsin: ok ignore the "x", at least make the rw for group also set.  at least 664
<chronosx> kelsin: wait, i'll read further :-)
<kelsin> chronosx: yeah so with umask 0002 proftpd will make new files 664 and new dirs 775 (at least from that document, I don't use it myself)
<kelsin> wy: yep, which makes sense, so it's fully up to hassle of closed source parts (flash etc) vs speed of things like that
<Pashka[k45]> Âñåì ïðèâåò =)
<asjad> hi i have a little problem i cannot see other computers in network
<wy> kelsin: But surely 64 bit is nicer looking: 0x2afb83217000
<asjad> they were there before now they are gone
<kelsin> chronosx: depending on your system you can also set the global umask in /etc/profile but clearly this leads to other security implications and I honestly don't know if proftpd resets it anyway
<chronosx> kelsin: there i see it now in gproftd configuration.  Umask 022
<kelsin> wy: hassle vs pointer beauty :) you decide
<kelsin> chronosx: make that 002 and you should be good
<asjad> help my network does not show any computers
<wy> kelsin: I'd love it if I'm a low level developer ;-)
<riotkittie> asjad: did you do anything -- make changes to configuration somewhere?
<asjad> nothing
<asjad> yeah i did one thing i shared a folder
<camilo_cedetec> do anyone help me with a problem?
<kelsin> asjad: are you talking about windows computers on your network?
<asjad> riotkittie, from shared folders
<riotkittie> and how are you trying to attempt to the other computers?
<wy> But most of the time I'm using high level language like Haskell or Java. So I guess that won't make any difference.
<asjad> kelsin, yes
<camilo_cedetec> how can i install some compiler file, like make install, ./configure?
<wy> So I decided to go back :-)
<kelsin> asjad: can you still see them by going to "Windows Network" (meaning are they only gone from the first "Network" screen, or are they gone all together?
<camilo_cedetec> my linux didnt find them
<wy> kelsin: Are you using 32 or 64?
<kelsin> wy: I don't have any 64 bit machines
<Pashka[k45]> dctv ghbdtn!
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: what do you mean, do you have software that you need to install from source?
<wy> kelsin: You don't have core 2?
<Pashka[k45]> âñåì ïðèâåò!
<kelsin> wy: no
<asjad> kelsin, i am using ubuntu and when i go to network now i cant see other computers on my network but i can still acces them if i type smb://IP_ADDRESS
<chronosx> kelsin: what is the name of the variable mode? i can't seem to find it in configuration file, i only found the variable Umask 022 in the config file,    "Thus, with a mode of 0666, and a umask of 0022"
<wy> kelsin: Those are quite old machines
<asjad> kelsin, but the network shows nothing
<Pashka[k45]> ëþäè! åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?
<camilo_cedetec> i woultd like to learn how to compile some source....
<kelsin> asjad: normall when you goto network you have an option called "Windows Network" as well as showing other computer directly, can you still access the windows computer by browsing through that or does that not show up?
<riotkittie> camilo_cedetec: ok, for starters, what you want to compile isnt  available in teh repos? [and you've enabled the multiverse/universe] +
<Pashka[k45]> ëþäè! åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?
<Pashka[k45]> ëþäè! åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?
<Pashka[k45]> ëþäè! åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?
<Pashka[k45]> ëþäè! åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?
<Pashka[k45]> ëþäè! åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?
<asjad> kelsin, yes windows network is there
<Pashka[k45]> ëþäè! åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?
<kelsin> asjad: nothing at all?? ... hmmm I was wondering if your workgroup was changed when you started sharing, which is possioble but probably wouldn't cause that
<iKernel> Pashka[k45], no
<bachstudies> just to let people know I think that using thunderbird with lightning 0.5 in linux mint sometimes causes a computer restart when sending attachments
<riotkittie> anyone know what Pashka[k45] is speaking?
<asjad> kelsin, i double click it but nothing is inside
<bachstudies> i removed lightning and everything is ok now
<chronosx> kelsin: The proftpd daemon always starts with a base mode of 0666 when creating files.  777 for directories.  hmm.. "always" seems this is by design? cannot be changed? :-)
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: if you need to compile from source and not use repos then install the "build-essential" package with synaptic or apt-get
<RichiH> Pashka[k45]: please do not do that
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: that gives you the basic compiler and libraries, depending on the software you might also need to install other *-dev packages for different libraries
<kelsin> chronosx: that's what that document says, like I said I don't use proftpd so I wouldn't know
<Pashka[k45]> RichiH ~»do you speak russia?
<RichiH> Pashka[k45]: no, sorry
<asjad> i am using ubuntu and when i go to network now i cant see other computers on my network but i can still acces them if i type smb://IP_ADDRESS
<kelsin> asjad: I would double check that your Domain Workgroup (the second tab of Shared Folders) is set to the same thing as the windows computers
<riotkittie> !ru | Pashka[k45]
<ubotu> Pashka[k45]: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<imanex> does anyone know how to update to a certain kernel version with apt-get?
<problemisamba> salve a tutti
<asjad> kelsin, yep it is same MSHOME
<camilo_cedetec> kelsis: i want to install emerald
<imanex> sorry if im being rude, im just frustrated with linux lately.
<camilo_cedetec> but, i dont have a especific software to install
<camilo_cedetec> just  to learn
<iKernel> Pashka[k45], speaks russian... oh, damn
<Pashka[k45]> i want find english friend...
<camilo_cedetec> i would like to learn how use the make install and ./configure
<Pashka[k45]> i very bad speak english)
<camilo_cedetec> however, i need to install these files
<imanex> fair effort of english however...
<asjad> kelsin, so man any siggestions :?
<enigma639> ~yawn~
<camilo_cedetec> i just got the gcc compiler....
<Guest047> bazhang - im back ... dunno if you are :P
<imagitronics> how can I view which ports a certain program is connecting on?
<skyfalcon866> is it safe to delete everything in /var
<kelsin> asjad: unfortunately no, don't know enough about samba, and unfortunately havn't had that problem
<asjad> kelsin, thanks anyways man
<kelsin> skyfalcon866: I highly doubt it
<skyfalcon866> well i have 583MB left on my /
<asjad> help anyone i am using ubuntu and when i go to network now i cant see other computers on my network but i can still acces them if i type smb://IP_ADDRESS
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: did you get the gcc compile by instlaling it or by installing "build-essential"?
<kelsin> skyfalcon866: you should read the docs for ceratin packages to find out if their data in /var is safe to delete
<kelsin> skyfalcon866: like you probably don't want to blow away the db of what software you ahve installed, but deleteing the cache of debs that are saved after downloading is probably ok, stuff like that, it's up to the individual software, I wouldn't blindly delete /var though
<camilo_cedetec> kelsin: i got it with the synaptic
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: by installing the gcc package or the build-essential package?
<Guest047> asjad - what are the other pcs? and are they in the same workgroup as you?
<skyfalcon866> kelsin:ok
<brobostigon> !samba | asjad
<ubotu> asjad: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<asjad> Guest047, yep other computers in my workgroup they are all running windows
<camilo_cedetec> i dont know, i selected many file with calling gcc... and installed them
<Slart> camilo_cedetec: do you want to learn how to compile and install software written by others? or do you want to learn how to use gcc, make etc to write programs of your own?
<Guest047> asjad - is the ubuntu box in the same workgroup?
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: ok then, the first step would be to do what I originally told you to do. Install the "build-essential" package, it installs the compiler and other libraries / programs you need
<camilo_cedetec> just to install
<asjad> Guest047, yep
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: after that it's up to you to find software out there, and try to install it if you're point is to learn
<Guest047> asjad - what are the other machines? xp? ubuntu? etc
<skyfalcon866> kelsin: i freed up 2.3GB by deleteing apts cache ty
<asjad> Guest047, mine is ubuntu the other 7 are xp
<Guest047> sp2?
<asjad> Guest047, yep
<Slart> camilo_cedetec: take a look at the wine wiki for example.. there is a howto on how to install it from source.. I think the wiki is at http://wiki.winehq.org
<camilo_cedetec> kelsin: i tryed to install some file that i downloaded from internet and ocurred some errors.....
<Slart> camilo_cedetec: after you've done what kelsin told you
<Guest047> asjad - can you browse the workgroup from other xp machines
<Sylvarant> \identify <Sylvarant>
<asjad> Guest047, yep
<Slart> Sylvarant: forward slash.. /identify
<asjad> Guest047, it is only the ubuntu machine which does not show the other computers i have to access them via ip addresses
<asjad> Guest047, for e.g. smb://192.168.1.4
<Guest047> asjad - i do windows network engineering for a living so i understand whats going on - just dont understand why you cant browse the workgroup
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: ok, I am done talking to you unless you do what I tell you and INSTALL THE build-essential PACKAGE. Software compiling doesn't ONLY depend on gcc, they use make and other tools (autoconf, automake etc) you NEED the build-essential package so go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<asjad> Guest047, wow, but i can browse it via ip addresses though.
<rabah> Hello
<asjad> Guest047, the names are gone
<kelsin> camilo_cedetec: after that you need to read the documentation for the software you're trying to install. It might depend on other libraries which means you need to install the -dev packages for those libraries as well.
<Guest047> asjad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278992
<Slart> Guest047, asjad: doesn't samba have some kind of name resolution of it's own.. netbios? nmdb keeps popping up in my mind.. just a thought
<fenrig> hi
<camilo_cedetec> kelsin: thanks....
<asjad> Guest047, thanks but somehow is it possible to get my system the way it was
<camilo_cedetec> kelsin: i'll install them
<fenrig> can sombody give me the channel for the new ubuntu in development?
<chronosx> kelsin: thanks, it works now, you're a god :-)
<Slart> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<skyfalcon866> ##linux
<Guest047> asjad - by following whats written in the page
<fenrig> thx
<joejoe> if i had ubuntu installed on another box on a lan, and i formated my c drive ext3 and copied that installation,   if i then wanted to install a boot loader on that drive i'd probably have trubble with grub  ?
<asjad> Slart, Guest047, yeah but my windows only have tcpip protocol
<fabien> Bonjour, je voudrait utiliser ubuntu avec un univers KDE, comment faire ?
<Guest047> asjad - smb/cifs runs over tcpip
<asjad> Guest047, well thanks again.
<Slart> asjad: netbios over tcp/ip?
<rabah> fabien: kubuntu
<Guest047> !fr | fabien
<ubotu> fabien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<asjad> Slart, nope just tcpip, I am trying the suggestion by Guest047
<joejoe> what alternative is there, seeing that i don't think i can use grub ?
<kelsin> joejoe: lilo, but why don't you think you can use grub?
<joejoe> kelsin did you not see my first post ?
<kelsin> joejoe: the one like ten lines ago? I don't fully understand your question from it
<joejoe> kelsin i formated my c drive ext3 and copied ubuntu onto it.
<kelsin> joejoe: and did you try installing grub on that drive yet?
<Guest047> joejoe - by using what tool? the livecd or the ubuntu windows installer
<imanex> does anyone know how i can install kernel-2.6.20-10 with apt
<joejoe> kelsin no i don't think it can be done.
<problemisamba> how can I share folders wiht samba which dont belong to /home?
<jacob> can somebody help me explain the bizzare behavior i'm having with my mouse, i'm using a laptop mouse (mouse pad)
<problemisamba> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<joejoe> Guest047 another linux installation
<kelsin> joejoe: you just boot almost ANY live cd (I've used knoppix for this many times) and run "grub-install /dev/<drive>" and it will install grub onto that drive
<jacob> it keeps twiching from place to place, i'm wondering if it's a software or harware problem
<kelsin> grub uses the config files from /boot/grub on whatever drive it boots from. the grub-install program will find what partition has those files and use those when you run grub-install
<Slart> kelsin: grub is very flexible.. it can be a bit of a kludge to setup though.. but I don't think there's another boot loader that's easier... so stick with grub
<joejoe> kelsin but do you really think that grub will install on a disk with no partition
<kelsin> !grub | joejoe
<ubotu> joejoe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kelsin> joejoe: wait wait wait you said you reformatted ext3 and copied ubuntu onto it, how does it not have a partition?
<Slart> joejoe: didn't you just say you had a ext3 partition on there?
<BB882> Anybody know why ubuntu does not allow me to utilize my full network connection. I can only use about 10% of my internet connection?
<kelsin> joejoe: you can also follow the dir for "lost grub after installing windows" cause you're dealing with the same thing, a drive without grub on it, but with a ubuntu install
<joejoe> kelsin i didn't say.  reformatted   you did
<bobby> anybody help! i just attached a new harddisk of a friend, but am not able to mount it. i can see the partitions using fdisk but there is no /dev/hdb5 or /dev/hdb6. only /dev/hdb
<bobby> help please
<joejoe> Slart no. i did not.
<asjad> !WINS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xLE> sudo apt-get ghc6 < what verison is that? 6.6.0? 6.6.1? 6.6.2?
<Slart> BB882: a network connection has 2 ends.. are you sure it's not the other end that's limiting you?
<kelsin> joejoe: ok but you said "I formatted my c drive ext3"... whether you "re"formatted or not, you still crated a ext3 filesystem on the drive, you would have to have a partition to do that
<Guest047> bobby - run gparted and see what partitions are there and what format they are
<asjad> Guest047, what is a WINS Server?
<bobby> ok
<kelsin> joejoe: then please restate what you did, since what you previously said is wrong
<Slart> joejoe: " formated my c drive ext3 and copied that installation".. that sounds like a ext 3 partition to me
<BB882> Slart,  I can get around 800Kb/s on my Laptop (with vista) but only 80Kb/s on this Computer (ubuntu 7.10)
<bobby> its fat32
<joejoe> kelsin and Slart "i formated my c drive and copied ubuntu onto it"
<Slart> BB882: using what kind of transfer? udp ping? tcp/ip? samba?
<bobby> its giving a warning that it is unable to read the contents of this filesystem
<joejoe> errr formated ext3 ^
<Slart> joejoe: copied ubuntu on to what? you don't have a partition, remember?
<BB882> Public HTTP
<joejoe> Slart yes
<Guest047> asjad - not really used anymore because of advances in DNS - but its netbios stuff and you aint using netbios
<kelsin> joejoe: you can't have a filesystem (ext3) or files (ubuntu) on a non-existing partition
<bobby> anybody help! i just attached a new harddisk of a friend, but am not able to mount it. i can see the partitions using fdisk but there is no /dev/hdb5 or /dev/hdb6. only /dev/hdb
<bobby> its giving a warning that it is unable to read the contents of this filesystem
<joejoe> Slart onto the ext3 file system
<jacob> is anybody willing to help my problem?
<xLE> sudo apt-get ghc6 < what verison is that? 6.6.0? 6.6.1? 6.6.2?
<asjad> Guest047, thanks once more
<Slart> joejoe: what ext3 file system.. you just said you didn't have one
<joejoe> kelsin yes i do.
 * Guest047 gently nudges bazhang to see if he is back
<Slart> joejoe: if you have a file system you have a partition.. and that's not a question.. you're not allowed to disagree =)
<joejoe> Slart no. i said i don't have a aprtition
<imanex> can someone please help me?
<joejoe> slart wrong
<santiago> i cant see a swamp partition how can i see it (cant see it with win xp neigther)
<bobby> anybody help! i just attached a new harddisk of a friend, but am not able to mount it. i can see the partitions using fdisk but there is no /dev/hdb5 or /dev/hdb6. only /dev/hdb
<bobby> anybody help! i just attached a new harddisk of a friend, but am not able to mount it. i can see the partitions using fdisk but there is no /dev/hdb5 or /dev/hdb6. only /dev/hdb
<joejoe> slart i don't have any partition.  i formated the disk ext3
<jacob> i'm having mouse issues can anyone help?
<xLE> sudo apt-get ghc6 < what verison is that? 6.6.0? 6.6.1? 6.6.2?
<Guest047> bobby if your not going to do what we ask quit spamming the channel
<bobby> sorry :(
<bobby> i did what u told me, its fat32
<Ximal> How do I password protect archives/zip files i create ?
<bobby> i installed gparted and saw that both the partitions are fat32
<kelsin> joejoe: ok then you're doing stuff with your drive way more advanced then this channel can help you with, or you're just not listening to us, I would suggest installing grub onto this drive with "grub-install /dev/<drive>" if it doesn't it won't wreck anything and then you can do some reading about partitions and drives and figure it out on your own
<Guest047> bobby - so you have two partitions that are fat32?
<Slart> joejoe: then I don't think anyone here can help you... you've managed to do something noone else has.. putting files on  a hard drive without a partition.. amazing
<jacob> could it be software issue or hardware issue cause it used to work on my laptop on this new updated ubuntu version gusty
<bobby> Guest047 - yeah, 2 partitions on the new disk which are fat 32
<Guest047> bobby - what size are the partitions?
<Slart> BB882: sorry.. got carried away with the hard drive stuff.. =).. I have no idea why your ubuntu box would be 10 times slower than a vista machine using regular http traffic..
<bobby> Guest047 - 39.07GB and 15.92 GB
<Guest047> bobby - the 39 gig wont mount because fat32 has a 32gb limitation
<joejoe> Slart linux doesn't need a partition to make a file system.   anyone can do that.   mke2fs -j /dev/hda     and blam you have what i have.
<Slart> BB882: how did you measure the network traffic?
<BB882> I know, it is bizarre. If I am doing something remotely "network intensive", then my internet suffers.
<bobby> Guest047 - but i mounted it in an another ubuntu system
<bobby> how is that possible
<Guest047> bobby - im willing to bet you have corrupted the fs by mounting it
<bobby> :(
<BB882> Well I am downloading a torrent, it is going around 86kb/s, when in theory, the speed of the current torrent is 18mb/s, and has around 200 seeders, with 10 leechers. So in theory, I should max out.
<joejoe> kelsin ok.  thank you for responding.   and i'm thinking lilo will work ok.
<kelsin> joejoe: that is not the recommended way to isntall anything onto a drive. Again you're doing stuff that is not supported or recommended. You can play with doing that all you want, but it's up to you to read grub or lilo docs and figure out how to install a bootloader yourself
<bobby> ok
<bobby> let me see what i can do
<bobby> thanks for the help guys
<bobby> bbye
<Guest047> bobby - open a terminal and type in "cat /var/log/messages |grep fat" and you should see a message about unable to mount and it will give you a reason
<bobby> ok
<bobby> Guest047 - 1 min
<bobby> Guest047 - nothin there
<joejoe> kelsin confession time.   i already know all about how to install lilo, and already knew that grub can't install there because of it not having a partition.  just thought i'd educate anyone that might "think they knew"   hope that wasn't to offencive.  :)
<xLE> sudo apt-get ghc6 < what verison is that? 6.6.0? 6.6.1? 6.6.2?
<Guest047> xLE - have a look in synaptic or there should be a flag you can put through apt to find out
<xLE> !ghc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> joejoe: educate people on how to do something they shouldn't be doing? and then how to fix it??? This is a support chanell for helping people, OBVIOUSLY we're going to respond as if you didn't force creation of a file system on a blank drive device, casue we assume if you're doing that you know what you're doing
<kelsin> joejoe: go waste time somewhere else please
<bobby> which driver should be installed for fat32?
<Guest047> bobby - no such thing as a driver in ubuntu -its a module ... whats the error message
<joejoe> kelsin no educate them to the fact that "if someone tries that,  and they do.  you can know in advance that you can't use grub there."
<bobby> Guest047 - no error message is there.
<bobby> cat + grep fat returned nothing
<kelsin> joejoe: we would NEVER have someone do that ever, and if they did by accident we would fix it, it not anything new and now you've wasted my time, thanks and good day
<Guest047> bobby - what about grepping for FAT or Fat
<bobby> which module should be present for reading fat32?
<vasser> i am trying to boot the live 7.10 cd on my machine, but i can't get to the graphics mode
<xLE> thanks Guest047.
<joejoe> kelsin your time is cheep.   you violenteer here....  ;/   and good day.
<bobby> actually i have other fat32 partitions on my first hard disk mounted, and working fine
<bobby> its just the second hard disk fat partitions that are giving me the problems
<Guest047> bobby also dmesg | grep sdb
<ArabEyes> wt is the meaning of this log and how to solve it  ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48074/
<RantingHuman> I have an external hard disk which uses ntfs. Is there any partitioning tool for ubuntu that can create an ext3 partition from the free space on it, without losing data?
<quittt_> is there any way to make Gnome lighter??
<Guest047> whoa arabeyes - that looks like fun dead drive or controller
<bobby> Guest047 - nothin with grep sdb, but i got a whole lot of shit with grep hdb
<hwolff> hello
<Guest047> bobby - pastebin it
<Guest047> rantinghuman - gparted
<albech> ArabEyes: corrupted harddrive
<bobby> Guest047 - pastenbin?
<kelsin> RantingHuman: the gparted live cd can do many things like that, including resizing and moving the ntfs partition (obviously backup in case anything goes wrong no matter what you do)
<svaniZ> Hello.. Some swedish?
<Guest047> quittt_ dont know how this goes but theres a thing called automatix which you might be interested in
<Guest047> bobby - www.nopaste.ch
<ArabEyes> albech , Guest047    Bad news :(
<bobby> ok
<Guest047> arabeyes - you have SMART turned on for this drive?
<elkbuntu> !automatix | Guest047
<svaniZ> Swedish anyone?=
<hwolff> Since updating to Gutsy Gibbon two days ago, I can't use sound anymore. I always get the error message: "The device is in use"
<ubotu> Guest047: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<hwolff> (Or something like it, the error is in German)
<hwolff> Does anyone have an idea why this might be?
<Slart> !se | svaniZ
<ubotu> svaniZ: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<RantingHuman> kelsin, Is it not possible to do so from within Ubuntu? Without restarting?
<ArabEyes> Guest047 , i did not understand wt did u say !!
<kelsin> RantingHuman: if you're only making an ext3 in un-used space sure, just install gparted from synaptic and use it
<kelsin> RantingHuman: you obviously can't do anything the works on the partitions you're currently using, but past that you should be ok, gparted will tell you if it can't do something
<Ximal> I'm having trouble using the GNuPG program that comes with Ubuntu .. Would someone explain to me what the proper command is to start gnupg's interface ?
<RantingHuman> kelsin, no I'm not, and I've already tried gparted.. :/
<kelsin> RantingHuman: and what did it tell you?
<bobby> Guest047 - http://nopaste.ch/en/e0ef9626147aae6.html
<kelsin> Ximal: I would download "seahorse" and use it, it's a nice gnome frontend to gnupg, it helsp you manage / import / sync keys
<RantingHuman> kelsin, never mind, forgot to unmount the drive :D
<kelsin> Ximal: if you really want to use the command line there are many tutorials out there
<kelsin> RantingHuman:  :)
<Ximal> well I was using gpg's front end but it kept erronously crashing..
<Guest047> bobby - your hard drive is dead - take it to a data recovery specialist if you want any data back off it
<bobby> :(
<bobby> nooo
<bobby> it was working 2 days ago
<Ximal> thanks kelsin !
<Guest047> bobby - or you can try a program called spinrite www.grc.com and see if that gets the data back
<bobby> ok
<bobby> ill do that
<bobby> thanks
<Guest047> bobby - two days makes no difference... first rule of IT backup backup backup!
<dominicb> how is everyone this morning
<bobby> il try it in windows once
<Guest047> bobby DO NOT try it in windows
<bobby> why?
<Guest047> the drive has problems - windows will fsck it up
<bobby> last i booted in windows
<bobby> it was working fine
<bobby> in a friends comp
<dominicb> %C2
<dominicb> this''
<grantb> hey guys, anyone had any luck getting tablet pc's to work? namely the wacom pen driver? thanks
<polem> join #House
<Guest047> bobby - you can choose to listen to be or to not listen to me but in a professional opinon from bieng a desktop support and network engineer DO NOT put it into a windows box rtill you have repaired the partition
<bobby> hmm
<bobby> ok
<bobby> ill try the spinrite thing
<kelsin> bobby: could have gotten damaged from the move from friend's pc to whatever one it's in now
<Guest047> and before you boot it in windows resize it to below 32 gig or it will fsck up again
<bobby> ok
<bobby> i will do that
<bobby> thanks guys
<bobby> wish me luck
 * Guest047 prods bazhang
<vasser> when i boot the live cd on my comp, the monitor gets no signal
<vasser> can anyone help me with it ?
<bullgard4> When running sleep.sh kern.log includes a line "kernel: [19716:296000] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep." What Program wrote this line of text?
<Guest047> vasser - boot in safe graphics mode
<vasser> did that
<Guest047> vasser what card
<vasser> 8800gt
<vasser> ubuntu did launch a low graphics wizard
<vegpuff> hi, how do i find whether my swap space is being used or not
<vasser> but even after i chose the right settings it didn't work
<vasser> unless i am suppose to choose default settings in order to get into X
<Guest047> hehe vasser - in the prompt  type in sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf scroll down to the line where it says "nv" and change it to "vesa" and it should come up
<kitche> vegpuff: top and find out if swap is being used or not of course by default it uses the physical ram first
<vasser> will do
<Guest047> after typing /etc/init.d/gdm stop && /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vegpuff> kitche, will it mention swap?
<plutarcus_> hi all
<Ximal> how long does it take Passwords and Encryption keys .. To do a PrimeGen ? it's taking like 5 minutes so far.. Kelsin ? heh
<vasser> Guest047: will i have hardware acceleration after i install it ?
<mahousaru> vegpuff: free -m will show it as well
<kitche> vegpuff: of course it will
<Guest047> vasser - no - you need to use envy or download the official nvidia driver and run that
<vegpuff> mahousaru, kitche it worked! thanks!
<plutarcus_> i'm having some troubles with Virtualbox
<plutarcus_> somone can help me?
<vasser> okey, i will give it a try
<kelsin> Ximal: fully depends on your system, mine didn't take too long, but you'll just have to see :-(
<kitche> mahousaru: eh free just guesses really at how memory is used at least I found it to be inaccurate
<vasser> Guest047: thanks for your help
<Ximal> i think it was just doing encryption ...
<kelsin> Ximal: also depends on how many bits you set it to (all my keys are just default length)
<Guest047> vasser - dont hav emuch else to do while waiting for bazhang to get back
<mahousaru> kitche: oki i'll keep that in mind :) ty
<Ximal> mine too.. it finished as soon as you replied the first time.. heh
<plutarcus_> when I start the virtual machine, Virtualbox show me an error
<RantingHuman> kelsin, turns out I can only format the drive to create new partitions, gparted doesn't supports NTFS resizing
<RantingHuman> *support
<Ximal> kelsin : do you have a moment ? I don't see an option to run a file with the gnupg ... to encrypt it .. like an archive ...
<Guest047> rantinghuman - get yourself a copy of bartpe and partitionmagic
<kelsin> RantingHuman: the gparted live cd does, I would recommend backing up, then download that and using it to resize ntfs partitions
<santiago> i cant see swamp partition
<plutarcus_> al cinema oppure in un bar ma spero che ritorni presto l'era del cinghiale bianco
<RantingHuman> kelsin, Guest047, alright thanks
<plutarcus_> oh
<plutarcus_> i'm sorry, wrong window
<bullgard4> When running sleep.sh kern.log includes a line "kernel: [19716:296000] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep." What Program wrote this line of text?
<bullgard4>  I grepped through /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ and through /etc/
<kelsin> Ximal: I would read "man gpg" or a tutorial online, encrypting is ussually pretty simple with the --encrypt flag on the command line
<Ximal> ahh..
<kitche> bullgard: look at sleep.sh and it will tell you you really shouldn't runs hells cripts without looking at the script first really
<Ximal> see.. i was just wandering what command to use on a folder/file
<Ximal> to encrypt.. thanks
<Guest047> Ximal truecrypt
<Ximal> there's no way to drag and drop the file to encrypt ?
<IanLiu> How do I see my network device's name?
<Administrator> Guest47, there?
<IanLiu> I am trying to configure OpenDNS on my Ubuntu, but I don't know my network devices name.. Where do I see this info.?
<Administrator> Guest047 - this is bobby from windows
<kelsin> bullgard4: that line is def from the kernel, might be from a module you have installed that doesn't come with the linux kernel if you can't find that sring in the kernel
<Administrator> iam able to access all the drives from here
<Administrator> Guest047 - you gave me a heart attack for a while :)
<ubuntu_> hi im running live session and i wish for help on installing/fixing grub, can anyone help me plz?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - yes
<kitche> IanLiu: https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<kelsin> !anyone | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - which drive is your grub installed?
<Guest047> administrator - i said the drive isnt healthy - if you can get data them rip it off as fast as possible
<Administrator> Guest047 - yeah, am doing that as we speak
<ubuntu_> Administrator: I believe it was installed on the main partition which ran xp (/dev/sda1)
<Ximal> hmm.... the manual is really huge ... i don't see the command line to encrypt the file .. ughh
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - is your root partition /dev/sda1?
<IanLiu> kitche: When I type 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0' it returns me 'ifdown: interface eth0 not configured, Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0'. Is this bad?
<ubuntu_> Administrator: yes sda is the root drive xp is on /sda1 & ubuntu on /sda2
<Administrator> IanLiu - eth0 or ethO?
<Administrator> IanLiu - eth<zero>
<IanLiu> Administrator: Yeah
<kitche> IanLiu: just means you don't have eth0 you need to find out what it is
<Guest047> Ximal - you create an "encrypted" file which you mount as a loop device and it appears as a folder
<IanLiu> Administrator: zero
<Garito> hi
<kitche> IanLiu: or it's not configured
<Garito> some gibbons + flash help, please?
<IanLiu> kitche: so, thats my question, where I find its name?
<Ximal> well I can't figure out how ... to encrypt a folder or a file so far..
<kitche> IanLiu: ifconfig of course
<baznsh> hi, can someone help me setting up my networking on ubuntu 7.10
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - give the following commands
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - grub
<ubuntu_> Administrator: so u want me to type grub on its own?
<IanLiu> kitche: Hmm, I will see if worked anyway
<IanLiu> kitche: thanks :)
<Ximal> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Administrator> ubuntu_ -  sudo -s before doing that
<riotkittie> baznsh: give more detail about what you're trying to do, exactly.
<Jesus|Freak> How do you register a nick on Xchat
<ubuntu_> Administrator: done....
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - then root ( sd0, 1)
<riotkittie> Jesus|Freak: /msg nickserv help register
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - then setup (sd0)
<kitche> Jesus|Freak: same way as you do it in mirc and other irc clients
<ubuntu_> Administrator: u mean i should put it in brackets as well
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - yes
<Garito> some gibbons + flash help, please?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - 1) grub, 2) root (sd0, 1), 3) setup (sd0)
<Guest047> gah its almost 1am .. ill be back on in the morning
<ubuntu_> Administrator: root ( sd0, 1) thats gives me error 23: Error while parsing number
<Administrator> Guest047 - thanks and sweet dreams
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - no spaces
<Jesus|Freak> id geeks4free
<Administrator> ubuntu_ -  root (sd0, 1)
<Garito> any easy way to install some flash plugin that works?
<natale> ?
<kitche2> !flash | Garito:
<ubotu> Garito:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<natale> chi mi dice come funziona qui?x favore
<Garito> !flash
<ubuntu_> Administrator: still the same im doing what u typed and get error 23
<Garito> and gibbons?
<Garito> I have gibbons here
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - did u remove the spaces?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - paste what u have typed here
<kitche2> Garito: that is gutsy just to the url and it tells you how to install flash
<ubuntu_> Administrator: u mean between the comma and the 1?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - yeah
<ubuntu_> Administrator: hmm let me see
<jargon> any ppppe gui for ubuntu?
<jargon> sorry, I meant pppoe gui
<JDogHerman> can someone help me?
<ubuntu_> Administrator: root (sd0,1) yup still error 23
<Garito> kitche2: thanks I'm trying
<IanLiu> Where are VIM highlighting files located?
<jargon> When I use the pppoe in the console. my network dissapeas and I have to remove the pppoe settings to regain network access (network manager dies)
<antreas> hi can someone help me with sound juicer and unicode titles?
<kaushal> hi
<Garito> I have this problem:
<Garito> "md5sum mismatch" is a recently introduced bug caused by Adobe updating the installer without changing its file name. Enable "proposed updates" to install a fixed version of the Flash installer. See UbuntuUpdates and  bug #125131
<Garito> but don't understand what it means (poor english)
<ubuntu_> Administrator: (-_-)???
<kaushal> how can i find out the sendmail package file installed on ubuntu
<Garito> some aditional help?
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with an install issue?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - u sure u installed it on sda2?
<mneisen> Hi, is there any way to let the daily logrotate cron job run at a specified time (i.e. 0:00 GMT)?
<kaushal> dpkg -l sendmail just list
<IanLiu> I want to put another syntax highlighting file to use with VIM, but I am not sure where to put that file
<dgjones> Garito, I've not had that error, but it sounds like you need to tick the box to enable the "Proposed updates" repository
<Garito> a
<Garito> ok dgjones I try
<ubuntu_> Administrator: the partition that boots is sda1 (win xp), sda2 (ubuntu), grub was originally installed in hd0 which i believe in the main disk
<Garito> where can I find proposed updates?
<bullgard4> kelsin: I will dig for modules and what messages they output.
<kaushal> how can i find out the sendmail package file installed on ubuntu
<kaushal> and the configuration files
<dgjones> !repo | Garito
<ubotu> Garito: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Garito> yes
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - can u try a different combination of root(sd0,1)?
<Garito> I think I have all the repositories enabled
<Garito> !repo | Garito
<kitche2> kaushal: dpkg -l|grep sendmail
<kaushal> what about the files
<kaushal> I mean the configuration files
<kaushal> location of the files
<kitche2> kaushal: should be in /etc/mail which is standard sendmail location
<kaushal> using dpkg command
<ubuntu_> Administrator: such as? (sda1 - NTFs; sda2-jfs; sda3-swap)
<Tomterer> so do you think ubuntu will work well with a pci-sata card?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - i meant with the spaces
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with an install issue?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - root(sd0,1), root (sd0, 1) etc.,
<stephi> HELLO somebody can tell me how to install SKYPE ON UBUNTU ?
<ubuntu_> Administrator: root (sd0, 1) i did it like that it didnt work, ive tried super grub and couldnt get it to work funny enough xp now boots but linux doesn and grub dont show as well (what irony)
<stephi> HELLO somebody can tell me how to install SKYPE ON UBUNTU ?
<stephi> HELLO somebody can tell me how to install SKYPE ON UBUNTU ?
<svaniZ> i want Ventrilo 2.1 help, i want some codecs.. How i do?
<kitche2> !repeat | stefano
<ubotu> stefano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitche2> !caps | stefano
<ubotu> stefano: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<svaniZ> i want Ventrilo 2.1 help, i want some codecs.. How i do?
<stephi> ok
<svaniZ> i want Ventrilo 2.1 help, i want some codecs.. How i do?
<kitche2> !skype | stephi
<ubotu> stephi: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Garito> i'll be back soon, thank for your help!
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - what error does it show when booting linux?
<kitche2> svaniZ: ask a ventrilo help channel since they can help you out more then here since we do not support 3rd party applications here really
<svaniZ> kitche2 . Ventrilo help channel? do you know some?
<ubuntu_> Administrator: cant i just uninstall and reinstall grub again? is that even possible?
<Ximal> is there anyway to encrypt an entire folder with gpg ?
<NoorulIslaam> whats the command to change network configuration or which file do i edit?
<NoorulIslaam> i'm in ubuntu 7.10 server jeos
<Ximal> i can't seem to get it to run for an entire directory.. i got a read erro.. stating.. it's a directory
<ubuntu_> Administrator: im sure the last error ive received after using supergrub and making linux the partition to boot was something about no boot sector
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - u cant uninstall grub, u can overwrite it
<svaniZ> PM with Ventrilo help please .. ;D
<kitche2> Ximal: you could always just tar the directory then encrypt
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - if you reinstall grub, it will overwrite the previous grub
<dudeIgotadell> Can't get vmware player installed... Get the following error which is hilarious!
<void^> NoorulIslaam: /etc/network/interfaces, see 'man interfaces'
<dudeIgotadell> VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<dudeIgotadell> lol
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - as root give this command, fdisk /dev/sda
<Ximal> the directory is close to 10 gigs ;)
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with an install issue?
<Ximal> it exceeds the archiving programs limits
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - then press p
<kitche2> dudeIgotadell what's so hilarious about that? just syas that it doesn't support i386 for the package your trying to install
<kitche2> Ximal: not really since I can tar a 20 gig file
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> maybe i.. duh
<Ximal> not enough disk space.. that's the issue..
<Ximal> brb
<dudeIgotadell> kitche2 - its available and that "error" is wrong
<ubuntu_> Administrator: i did let me use pastebin to paste output
<kitche2> dudeIgotadell: if you say so but most likely it's not
<dudeIgotadell> kitche2, i will just download the binary from vmware.com
<dudeIgotadell> lmao
<kitche2> dudeIgotadell: well then install it it should work then
<kitche2> dudeIgotadell: unless you grab the wrong arch
<dudeIgotadell> =P
<ubuntu_> <Administrator: http://pastebin.ca/814622
<petru> hello! using ubuntu 7.04. how can i convert a .rpm package to deb. i installed alien and then run sudo alien -i [name of .rpm], but got an error
<dudeIgotadell> kitche2, nope I am on Intel
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - press p after that
<lycangodfowar> can someone help me install a higher screen resolution in ubuntu
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with an install issue?
<Administrator> ubuntu_ - at command and pastebin it
<Pashka[k45]> Âñåì ïðèâåò =)
<Pashka[k45]> hi all)))
<kitche2> dudeIgotadell: well install it then but that error is from vmware player not ubuntu specific so if you have a ubuntu question you should really ask one
<ubuntu_> Administrator:  http://pastebin.ca/814625
<AngryElf> why am I getting "Invalid command 'ProxyPass' if proxy_html.load is in mods-enabled?
<petru> hello! using ubuntu 7.04. how can i convert a .rpm package to deb. i installed alien and then run sudo alien -i [name of .rpm], but got an error
<dudeIgotadell> kitche2, whatever man --- that is in the scope of a "supported" commercial application
<kitche2> petru: alien [name of .rpm]
<NoorulIslaam> void^, is this valid in /etc/network/interfaces : iface eth0 inet address 10.0.2.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 10.0.2.2 ?
<morphir> I'm trying to print out a large scale picture over several A4 sheets, but I can't find a way to accomplish this. Does anyone have experience with this?
<wols> petru: you cannot. alien claims to do it but will  mostly just break your ubuntu
<kitche2> dudeIgotadell: commerical applications aren't really supported here, you could always pay for support though
<neil_d> I have setup the ltsp-server-standalone package, but the dhcp3 server isn't starting, when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart" I get no error on stdout or in /var/log/messages :( how can I find out what is wrong ?
<void^> NoorulIslaam: probably "iface eth0 inet static"
<ubuntu_> Administrator:  http://pastebin.ca/814625
<NoorulIslaam> void^ oh ok
<petru> wols, what to do then?
<vilpan> hello, could anybody tell me how could I find out whether my cd-rom is able to burn CDs?
<void^> NoorulIslaam: and you might need "auto eth0" if you want it to be up after a reboot
<wols> petru: depends. only thing alien is good for is converting easily to tar.gz
<NoorulIslaam> void^ yeah it has that already
<wols> neil_d: syslog?
<neil_d> vilpan, put in a blank CD if it doesn't ask what to do it a good chance it isn't rw
<dgjones> petru, what are you trying to install? Are you certain that there isn't a native .deb file available or anything in synaptic?
<digital00> I've removed wpa_supplicant...so I downloaded it from an other connected pc because now the mine is not connected.. but when I try to install it, it tell me that "tar is collapsed"..
<ubuntu_> Administrator: (-_-)???
<digital00> how can I do???
<neil_d> wols, I thought all syslog went into /var/log/messages ?
<NoorulIslaam> void^ when im doing ifdown eth0, it says too many parameters on that line
<vilpan> neil_d: well, I don't have a blank CD at hand... Isn't there some system information access method to check the device details?
<Tomterer> is there an rw logo on it?
<LjL> kitche2: where did you get the vmware player package from?
<wols> neil_d: that's your kernel log. syslog is a framework for many different logs, and dhcpd is not kernel related either
<petru> dgjones, try to install vmware tools, and all i can get is an tar.gz or rpm format.
<kitche2> LjL: umm not me it is dudeIgotadell
<LjL> sorry - i mean dudeIgotadell, where did you get the vmware player package from?
<digital00> no one can help me?
<digital00> I've removed wpa_supplicant...so I downloaded it from an other connected pc because now the mine is not connected.. but when I try to install it, it tell me that "tar is collapsed"..
<wols> vilpan: check the name of your optical drive and google it if it's not clear already
<kitche2> LjL: but I do notice that error has been coming up a lot lately like the archs got flipped around or something for i386
<neil_d> wols, ok so how do I look at syslog ?
<wols> digital00: wpa_supplicant is part of ubunut, use that one
<NoorulIslaam> void^ nvm i got it
<digital00> wols, I removed it....how can i use it?
<LjL> kitche2, i personally have no idea where the vmware package *is* in gutsy, i'm asking a genuine question... canonical commercial?
<wols> digital00: you apt-get install it
<lycangodofwar> can someone help me add a higher screen resolution
<digital00> I gave apt-get remove wpasupplicant..
<neil_d> vilpan, ok, I don't know
<kitche2> LjL: yea
<wols> !fixres | lycangodofwar
<ubotu> lycangodofwar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vilpan> wols: it's an ASUS, but I don't know the model. I don't have any docs and I don't want to pull it out...
<digital00> wols, I'm without connection now, because I removed wpasupplicant
<wols> digital00: and why did you do that?
<ubuntu_> how cna i fix grub?
<wols> vilpan: dmesg from the kernel bootup messages will tell. failing that: kern.log
<digital00> wols, I didn't want to do it
<digital00> wols, the problem is that now I cant do nothing!!!....
<wols> digital00: that makes ne sense, if you didn't want to then why did you do it? you are a very confused cookie
<vilpan> wols: should I grep "cd"?
<wols> vilpan: no
<Administrator_> ubutnu_ - u there? sorry, got disconnected
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - u there? sorry, got disconnected
<digital00> wols, dont you know any solution?? I mean.. why it tell me that the tar is collapsed when I try to install the package I've downloaded from an other pc directly from packages.ubuntu.com??
<ubuntu_> Administrator: im heer
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - ok did u pastebin the output?
<wols> digital00: there is no tar of wpasupplicant to isntall from ubunut. there are .debs and that's it. no tars
<LjL> digital00: sounds like the download was corrupt
<neil_d> my dhcp3 isn't starting I found a syslog entry: "Not configured to listen on any interface"  how do I fix this ?
<wols> neil_d: tell it to listen on an actual interfaces. edit your dhcpd3.conf
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: yeha u might have missed it one moment http://pastebin.ca/814625
<digital00> wols, yes... is a deb! but the terminal tells me that the tar is collapsed...
<wols> digital00: how are you trying to install it?exact  commandline
<digital00> LjL, yes....but I cant understand why....
<LjL> digital00: why don't you pastebin everything you have in your terminal? that might help
<digital00> wolferine, sudo dpkg -i wpasupplicant.deb
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html, please try this, various methods are given
<neil_d> wols, I am !!!  do you know how to get it to listen on eth1 ip 192.168.2.254
<wols> LjL: he has no network connection, hence the need for the package
<digital00> LjL, now I'm on the Windows pc...I dont have the code here...
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: http://pastebin.ca/814625 - im guessing im on my own again :(
<digital00> wols, the code is right isnt it?
<LjL> digital00, the filename isn't really "wpasupplicant.deb" though is it?
<vilpan> wols: thanks for the hint to dmesg, somehow forgot about it (blush). Grepped ASUS found out what I needed
<digital00> LjL, no...the filename is longer...
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - we are here to help. please try the methods in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<LjL> digital00: includes "386"?
<wols> digital00: do a md5sum to check for corrupt download, or redownload it and compare them (different mirror this time)
<digital00> LjL, yes
<knapp> hi, I have a completely unrelated question.... is there an irc server & channel for "communigate pro"?
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: the first methond wont wokr im not using the alternate cd, the normal version is picky about this ans wont let me continue it was the first thing i tried lol
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - try the method suggested by wernst
<Pashka[k45]> Âñåì ïðèâåò =)
<Pashka[k45]> The people! Advise irc a server for acquaintances
<neil_d> how do I tell dhcp3 what interface to use ?
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - its the 5th entry by wernst
<jack_> Interseting... I installed Gutsy on a machine last night, added thunderbird and Sunbird and when I click a link I dont get my browser, I get Subird Calendar...
<Pashka[k45]> The people! Advise irc server for acquaintances
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: reading what he is saying will try it out i need to access both my partitions
<digital00> wols, I gave sudo md5sum wpasupplicant.deb....what do I have to see?
<LjL> Pashka[k45], what are you talking about?
<wols> digital00: a number, a md5 hasj
<wols> *hash
<digital00> wols, yes I see it...
<digital00> wols, and now?
<wols> !ru | Pashka[k45]
<ubotu> Pashka[k45]: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<wols> digital00: compare it with a known good copy of the archive
<waffen> why to use at all thunderbird, if gmail contains all what one user needs about emailing?
<wols> cause webmail is evil
<jack_> waffen: Offline mail reader
<LjL> digital00, the correct md5 is given in the packages.ubuntu.com page
<digital00> ok
<waffen> i know, but offline is not good idea for real comunicating
<ubuntu_> <Administrator_: if i try the command find... it spits out that no such file or directory exists am i doing something wrong
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: if i try the command find... it spits out that no such file or directory exists am i doing something wrong
<kitche2> waffen: umm because people sotre emails that are important to them like login information and such
<jack_> waffen: It is a better way
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - what command did u give?
<ubuntu_> whats the password for su when running from liveCD
<waffen> :) jack
<kitche2> ubuntu_: there is no root password and root is locked
<bolt> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: find /boot/grub/stage1 before using sudo -s
<modu> Good evening, I have some trouble getting flash to work. I run ubuntu 7.10, and firefox, both fully patched, first install I went to youtube and installed it trough firefox with the 'Install plugin'-thing it got, I also tried reinstalling it using synpatic directly. It is the flashplugin-nonfree package I want to use but ubuntu doesnt seem to detect it as installed, I have tried restarting firefox and reloging my user, ideas?
<stdin> ubuntu_: use "sudo -i" to get a root term
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: i mean after using sudo -s
<Myrtti> !flashissues | modu
<ubotu> modu: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is on its way
<modu> ubotu: ah, thank you for the information, will install it manualy then :)
<modu> ah, bot
<JonathanD> heh
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - did u type grub before typing find?
<|Andy|> I need some advice as I new to ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: I did
<brobostigon> andy: what is it??
<|Andy|> I was given a PC with Fiesty installed, but the person did not remember login info.
<|Andy|> I tried installing Gibbon thinking it would resolve the issue, instead Gibbon goes to DRDOS.
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: it seems like i didnt sorry
<digital00> wols, the md5 is different from the one I see in packages.ubuntu.com
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - try it now
<wols> digital00: broken download
<waffen> preinstalation may be resolve this problem, andy
<digital00> wols, so what do i have to do?
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: will do so admin
<wols> digital00: redownload?
<digital00> ok.......i try..
<jack_> Bizarre... I installed Gutsy on a machine last night, added thunderbird and Sunbird and now when I click a link I dont get my browser, I get Subird Calendar...Firefox does work btw. I verified preferd apps has Firefox for browser, even setup as custom .. and same problem
<fzydf> Is there a way to make sure I'm using the correct drivers for my graphics chipset? I'm running kubuntu 6.06 and a Intel 945GM.
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: http://pastebin.ca/814707 - plz have a look i ahd an error
<digital00> wolferine, now its ok..thanks.
<digital00> ops sorry
<digital00> wols, now its ok..thanks.
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - do setup (hd0)
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: kk will try
<RoDoX> is there some HDD Manager tool for firefox, just like the windows scandisk or defrag...? do you guys know...?
<RoDoX> ops i mean for ubuntu 7.10 =P
<wols> RoDoX: firefox is a browser
<wols> RoDoX: fsck
<brobostigon> rodox: gparted, fdisk, mkfs
<wols> defrag exists too but unecessary
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: that suceeded so what? can I restart? will it work? does it actually work? plz dont lie to me... ignore last part lol
<wols> and if you want to do a harddisk surface scan, smartmontools
<seanh> I had a folder of pictures that I wanted to set as screensaver. So I renamed my Pictures folder (which contains other pictures) to Photos, then named the folder I want to use to Pictures. But now, the 'Pictures folder' screensaver is still displaying the old photos, the ones that are now in the Photos folder?
<Ximal> where is the archive folder located that apt-on cd uses ?
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - reboot now
<RoDoX> will check this out....fsck ^^
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - do tell
<Administrator_> ubuntu_ - if it works
<brobostigon> rodox: man fsck
<brobostigon> !fsck | rodox
<ubotu> rodox: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ubuntu_> Administrator_: kk see you in ubuntu if it works otherwise later on cause ive got to go work soon (np i will tell you that would eb rude of me)
<|Andy|> thanks, I'll try it.
<RoDoX> do you recommend to run the command sudo touch /fastboot? o_O
<NoorulIslaam> i've set up samba in ubuntu 7.10 server jeos as a domain controller.. when i try logging on to the domain from an XP machine i get the error "The user's password must be changed before logging on for the first time." and the samba log file reveals a NT_STATUS_PASSWORD_MUST_CHANGE at check_ntlm_password()
<cods_> hi can anyone help just put feisty on laptop but cant get any sound
<askand> I try to reach the folders I shared in ubuntu over the network from windows and im being asked for usernamne and password? What should I put in?
<wols> askand: your username and password as asked for?
<jack_> cods_: To get the best help.. identify your system/hardware
<askand> wols: doesnt work..
<brobostigon> askand: the usename and password on the windows machine
<cods_> dont no about soundcard but graphics is ati
<jack_> Didnt samba look for the same user name and password to be on both machines
<askand> brobostigon: doesnt work either..
<Pirate_Hunter> Administrator_: it works im logged on could you give me that link again plz
<Administrator_> Pirate_Hunter - so it works now?
<brobostigon> askand: even when you use the administrator user and password to access the share??
<brobostigon> windows admin
<Pirate_Hunter> Administrator_: yes :D like a beaut...
<Administrator_> Pirate_Hunter - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Administrator_> Pirate_Hunter - congrats and enjoi
<askand> brobostigon: yes.. I put in the usernamne and pass..then the usernamne box canhgers to the name of the computer im trying to acess (ASKAR-LAPTOP/)
<Pirate_Hunter> Administrator_: thanx for your help and patience that link will be helpful next time
<jack_> Bizarre... I installed Gutsy on a machine last night, added thunderbird and Sunbird and now when I click a link I dont get my browser, I get Subird Calendar...Firefox does work btw. I verified preferd apps has Firefox for browser, even setup as custom .. and same problem
<brobostigon> administrator= username/ password=adminpassword
<Picchio> hi everyone, I'm trying to get Trac running on an 6.06LTS, having a problem though, if anyone might be able to help me it would be great ;) paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48080/
<Twinkletoes> What is it that starts Xfce on bootup?
<brobostigon> gdm
<Zlomp> man i love ubuntu
<Twinkletoes> Ah, is GDM the login manager, and does it swithc to something else after login?
<brobostigon> i think
<Zlomp> i love UBUNTU
<fredl> hmm this is weird. on www.spele.nl there's a bunch of flash games. I just went there on a newly installed Ubuntu 7.10 and the games don't work, says I need to install the flash plugin. So it finds the plugin and flashplugin-nonfree gets automatically installed.
<Zlomp> OMG I LOVE UBUNTU
<brobostigon> not sure
<mosno> Zlomp: wait till you discover Perl :)
<fredl> however, it still doesn't work, but it does work on another computer
<Zlomp> Perl?
<Zlomp> is an OS?
<RoDoX> I work with ubuntu on my enterprise, and i set up  firefox manually to get connected (proxy server, username, etc.) and it works well. The problem is when i try to stay up-to-date, it seems that ubuntu cannot get connected to the net due to fail when authenticating with the proxy server. I tried to fix this on system > preferences > network but it didnt work. Is there some way to get my ubuntu connected with the domain, so
<RoDoX>  the system can stay up-to-date and i could share some files and access shared printers...?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i open a .rar file with a password
<mosno> Zlomp: programming language
<jack_> Jay-Oh-En: I think you need the non-free rar for that
<brobostigon> file-roller
<merps> when you select the option to check the CD for defects, does it automatically reboot after that without saying anything?
<tyczek> hi
<Zlomp> man all of u guys are programmers for ubuntu?
<mosno> Zlomp: no
<Zlomp> or a fan club?
<magnetron> RoDoX: you can set the proxy in System > preferences > network proxies
<Jay-Oh-En> jack_: what program?
<bazhang> Zlomp: the latter
<tyczek> is there any chapnce to connect CRT 17' monitor to laptop... using ATi 7.11 drivers?
<Zlomp> cool
<Zlomp> ubuntu rocks
<Zlomp> keep rocking guys!
<magnetron> Zlomp: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zlomp> sorry
<jack_> Jay-Oh-En: It was rar but non-free  .. looking now
<jack_> Jay-Oh-En: Try synaptic and search for rar..  it mentions non-free  but doesnt list it...  there is a free which might imply the other is non-free
<bullgard4> When running sleep.sh kern.log includes a line "kernel: [19716:296000] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep." What Program wrote this line of text? I grepped /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ and /etc/
<Jay-Oh-En> There are three different packages in the repositories that claim to provode RAR support: rar, unrar, unrar-free
<jack_> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (gutsy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<mosno> bullgard4: perhaps the string is generated from something
<mosno> ie. in the source code
<Picchio> jack_ both are free at least even the other says 3.5.1 freeware, and both support password encrypted rar-files using the -p switch
<fredl> hmm this is weird. on www.spele.nl there's a bunch of flash games. I just went there on a newly installed Ubuntu 7.10 and the games don't work, says I need to install the flash plugin. So it finds the plugin and flashplugin-nonfree gets automatically installed.
<fredl> however, it still doesn't work, but it does work on another computer
<jack_> Picchio: thanks
<Picchio> np ;) glad to help, if only someone could help me ;)
<bullgard4> mosno: Yes, I had the same idea and omitted in a second run 'mem sleep' at the end. But this did not help either.
<mosno> bullgard4: what was the grep command
<jack_> Picchio: What was the problem
<bullgard4> mosno: "find /etc -type f -exec grep -i 'Preparing the system for mem sleep' {} + 2>/dev/null"
<Picchio> unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files
<Picchio> unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<Picchio> ups
<fredl> dammit, I try to ask only the real trivial desktoppy questions in here and it's STILL hard to get any answer.
<biabia> should i wait my turn or just blurt out my question? kind of lost
<Picchio> wrong clipboard ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48080/
<magnetron> Picchio: try unrar-free if that doesn't work, try rar / unrar
<jack_> fredl: Flash problems are not trivial and attitude accounts for alot.. as well as patience
<mosno> bullgard4: i usually use grep -RilE ----- but yours should work
<bullgard4> mosno: "find /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ -type f -exec grep  'Preparing the system for mem sleep' {} + 2>/dev/null"
<Picchio> fred1 might your problem be related to the channel-topic ? °°
<Picchio> magnetron: thx was a miss-paste ;) having no problems with rar myself
<fredl> Picchio - hrmmm well that's odd, because on the system where it *does* work I'm up-to-date
<jrib> fredl: it has only been broken since adobe updated the flash version
<biabia> anyone use Xchat? just wondered when I add a new server how do I specify the port I'd prefer to use?
<fredl> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12
<fredl> is that one broken?
<jrib> fredl: yes
<fredl> ehr... then how come it works on one computer but not on the other?
 * fredl frowns
<fredl> is there some weird dependency?
<jrib> fredl: because you installed it before adobe updated the version on their site
<fredl> aha! I see
<tr_x> 5 minutes from starting computer till desktop appears, after that, opening terminal cost around 40 second. NICE ubuntu!!!!
<jrib> fredl: the package downloads the tar.gz from adobe and checks the md5sum
<fredl> thanks jrib, that's helpfull.
<bullgard4> mosno: I have an alternative grep command at hand that resembles yours. In the past both did their job and I could not find big differences in their results. --  So probably the culprit is somewhere else.
<gladeir> bazhang - its guest702 or whatever i was called before :P the one with the wierd hdd controller problems (hopefully  your here)
<LiMaO> did they break flash again?
<bazhang> gladeir: heya
<gladeir> woohoo:D
<bazhang> guesto47 i presume
<LiMaO> oh no.. only the package.. gives an md5 error
<gladeir> that would be me ... any brilliant brainstormsin our interlude?
<Jack_Sparrow> Picchio: No idea on that trac problem.. sorry..
<Ximal> is there a way to delete old operating systems from grub or ubuntu's standard boot loader .. that shows which kernels etc to boot ?
<Picchio> Jack_Sparrow: thx for trying ;)
<gladeir> ximal - you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> Ximal: yes.. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Ximal: sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst. be careful though
<DrUnKnMuNkY> back it up first
<platius> cods_; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Ximal> i just want to delete the boot sections of the old server install and windows
<bazhang> gladeir: the sata drive is connected via usb or other
<Ximal> then im going to go linux exclusive..
<gladeir> bazhang, to the onboard controller
<Jack_Sparrow> Ximal: Will make a copy to your desktop    cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<bazhang> gladeir: oh right, it's internal, I forgot
<gladeir> :D
<cods_> hi everyone just installed feisty on laptop but cant get any sound ive got a realtek high def soundcard
<platius> cods_; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bazhang> gladeir: let me try my google-fu
<Ximal> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<biabia> i didnt see any one response to my question and I cant find it in the help section
<biabia> anyone use Xchat? just wondered when I add a new server how do I specify the port I'd prefer to use?
<LjL> !exploit > biabia    (biabia, see the private message from Ubotu)
<biabia> ty
<noam> how do I tell which version of wireless drivers are installed on my computer?
<Picchio> is there a way to quote "Wipe out the python modules and reinstall" ? that's the only thing i found googling my problem
<Ximal> is there a front-end visual editor for your boot menu.lst ?
<Ximal> so I don't accidentally fook up something
<wols> Ximal: no
<wols> there is update-grub tho
<gladier> Ximal, grubed
<wols> Picchio: sure ther is
<wols> !info grubed
<ubotu> Package grubed does not exist in gutsy
<kelsin> Ximal: you can backup the file, and grub lets you edit the lines it's using right on the boot screen (I think the option is e) so you can always find errors while booting and fix them as well
<mosno> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 366 kB, installed size 808 kB
<neil_d> I have setup ltsp on ubuntu 7.10 the client boots for about 30 seconds then stops :( just after the ubuntu splash screen disappears.  anyone know why ?
<Ximal> ok
<gladier> Ximal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228104
<Ximal> thank you much guys
<Picchio> wols: which is ?
<wols> Picchio: how do you remove packages? (and purge them)
<Picchio> apt-get remove ... but how do i know which are installed and need to be removed and reinstalled?
<profanephobia> wols, sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<wols> gladier: NOTE: THERE IS A BUG IN GRUBED WHICH MAKES IT DANGEROUS ON GUTSY. I AM WORKING TO FIX IT, BUT PLEASE DO NOT USE IT ON GUTSY FOR THE TIME BEING.
<wols> Picchio: dpkg -l
<wols> Picchio: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<gladier> wols, drats wasnt there last time :P i didnt do anything but google the link
<lucky1980> g
<wols> Ximal: the grubed thing is buggy. do not use on gutsy
<Ximal> i'm not wols
<Ximal> i read the post ;)
<wols> as I said: update-grub
<merps> when booting from the cd, has anyone come across flashing colors / graphic artifects just after loading the kernel?
<merps> from the forums it's suggested to burn at low speed and check the md5, which i've done and still have this problem
<profanephobia> merps, use the alternate cd
<FLUxXxX> it's not the cd..
<profanephobia> but the alternate wont cause those problems
<merps> so graphic problems at that stage doesn't mean i'll have the same problem once installed from the alternate?
<FLUxXxX> you could install in text mode but what if on first reboot you get the same graphic garbage?
<merps> FLUxXxX that's exactly what i'm wondering
<FLUxXxX> what video card do you have?
<bazhang> I had that happen but it went away on install
<gladier> bazhang, im off to bed - if you find anything of interest can you PM it to me please?
<bazhang> gladier: no worries ;}
<merps> nvidia 6200
<Hoxzer> Does nautilus have somekind of problem with spaces now a days. xmms2 and mplayer dont play files opened with nautilus if they have spaces in their names
<wols> merps: don't use framebuffer then
<Picchio> wols: apt-get doesnt support purge on 6.06LTS?
<tyczek> I can't install flash-plugin...
<tyczek> 16:25:43 (243.87 KB/s) - `./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz' saved [3036127/3036127]
<tyczek> Download done.
<tyczek> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<tyczek> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<wols> Picchio: it does
<profanephobia> tyczek, read topic
<merps> but uh, i had to remove a pin from the header so that it fitted in my motherboard :p
<Picchio>  # apt-get purge trac
<Picchio> E: Ungültige Operation purge.
<tyczek> awww
<FLUxXxX> lol
<tyczek> sry
<neil_d> anyone know why a ltsp client boot would stop half way though ?  it boots ok of the CD
<rance> merps: if you can ssh to your box, do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and have it redetect your video hardware, difference is that this time it will show you what it figured out, and you can fix what doesnt work.  I find this problematic when the video card supports more resolutions that the montor does
<profanephobia> Picchio, did you use sudo?
<u_angel> hey guys. anyone know where my vnc password is located ?
<Picchio> profanephobia no I'm root atm
<wols> Picchio: man apt-get
<u_angel> or i should really say, "the vnc password"
<rance> u_angel: its specified when you start the vnc server session
<merps> rance: sorry, not quite following. how can i ssh to the machine i'm trying to install on? or have I completely misunderstood?
<rance> hang on brb
<u_angel> rance: i am asking cuz i SSH into my box and want to change the vnc password
<Picchio> wols: apt-get without parameters does it to and there is purge listed, not to mention that apt-get itself that it purge is no supported operation
<profanephobia> merps, i recommend at least trying to install... if the problem persists we can try to fix it
<Picchio> +tells me
<profanephobia> Picchio, well you can try sudo apt-get remove <packagename> --purge i think
<merps> profanephobia: yeah i'm thinking i might have to try it that way
<Picchio> man i need to write more carefully =) *there is no purge listed, profanephobia ok someone wrote apt-get purge packagename before ;)
<merps> altneratively, might it be possible to install if i use the onboard video instead?
<u_angel> is there a shell command for changing my password
<merps> it's some intel integrated graphics
<profanephobia> Picchio, well purge should be an option im not sure whats wrong there... are you using gutsy or what?
<wols> u_angel: passwd
<aantn> where does ubuntu store the sessions for gdm?
<profanephobia> merps, yeah
<neil_d> anyone know why a ltsp client boot would stop half way though ?  it boots ok of the CD
<Picchio> 6.06LTS no idea what gutsy is ;)
<u_angel> wols: sry i meant to say my vnc passwd
<slavik> can cups be configured to print the page count of the current job on the cover page?
<profanephobia> Picchio, gutsy is 7.10.. the newest release
<merps> ok, will try that, thanks
 * ipx Medieval (Feat The Pharcyde) - Ghetto Pop Life-PROMO - Danger Mouse And Jemini (x«amarok)
<Picchio> profanephobia yeah but 6.06LTS was the only thing that supported 64-bit where i rent that server :(
<Picchio> remove --purge works thanks, didnt help me either though
 * ipx Goliaths Disarm Their Davids - Black-Ash Inheritance - In Flames (x«amarok)
<profanephobia> Picchio, what was the original problem?
<Picchio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48080/
<Pici> ipx: Please turn off scripts like that in this channel.
<ipx> I will
<ipx> Worst fucking script ever
<ipx> sry for swearing
<ipx> it automatically sent info as soon as i changed song to all channels
<Picchio> profanephobia found one reference to my problem using google, where a guy says "Wipe out the python modules and reinstall"
<u_angel> is there a shell command for changing my VNC password
<hajler> obry obry
<rance> I'm having a little problem with cups printing on a new ubuntu install..Ive got an old parallel printer plugged in with a usb-to-parallel conversion cable.  the usb subsystem has correclty added a /dev/usb/lp0 printer, but cups cant find it in the printer setup on the *:631 web page for cups admin
<profanephobia> Picchio, im lookin it up right now, see if i can find anything
<david_J> How do I make a icon that will run less to a file in gnome-terminal?
<rance> permissions are the same as for the /dev/lp0 device that is working
<oreja> illo k pasa loko
<david_J> or a xterm?
<david_J> with the -e option it just opens then closes
<oreja> illo k komo estas en
<dgjones> !it > oreja
<profanephobia> Picchio, what version is it?
<Picchio> of trac ?
<Picchio> profanephobia 0.9.3-1ubuntu1
<barongas> I managed to install my network card using ndiswrapper. But when i modprobe ndiswrapper nothing happens.... any ideas?
<profanephobia> Picchio, what version mod_python?
<Picchio> profanephobia 3.1.4-0ubuntu1.1
<u_angel> is there a shell command for changing my VNC password
<profanephobia> Picchio, hmm... im reading where someone had the same problem as you and downgraded to 3.1.3 which he says fixed the problem... maybe try that
<t-Omicr0n> u_angel: I think that needs to be done on the VNC server, not on your local client
<profanephobia> Picchio, or remove python and reinstall maybe
<u_angel> t-Omicr0n: i am on the server via ssh
<Picchio> will try
<profanephobia> k let me know if it fixed it
<wip> hi, is there people here involve in the kernel-rt?
<bruenig> in #ubuntu? wouldn't count on it
<t-Omicr0n> u_angel: check the manpage of vncpasswd at http://linux.die.net/man/1/vncpasswd
<wip> bruenig: is there a channel for developers?
<u_angel> t-Omicr0n: will do, thanks
<Picchio> profanephobia is removing ubuntu-minimal going to break anything? because purging python is going to remove that too
<mcquaid> i need a guinea pig to test out my media server for streaming mp3s.  They play locally I just want to make sure they buffer fine over the net
<sharpie> is there a way to only play the audio from a video file (in a terminal)?
<wip> bruenig: got it
<profanephobia> Picchio, i think that a psuedo package... it should be ok
<bruenig> sharpie, mplayer can do that
<sharpie> bruenig: yes, but i couldn't find anything in the man :/
<sharpie> bruenig: can you please tell me the arguments to use?
<mcquaid> sharpie, i think you can do -vo null and mplayer won't play the video
<sharpie> mcquaid: yup, that did the trick
<sharpie> mcquaid: thx
<mcquaid> np
<mcquaid> care to help me with something?  I need someone to try and play an mp3 from my media server.  I just want to make sure it buffers ok
<Picchio> profanephobia still the same problem
<profanephobia> Picchio, k... do apt-get upgrade python
<Jesus|Freak> Does the nvidia geforce 6100 run okay with Compiz-Fusion?
<mcquaid> Jesus|Freak, it should
<barongas> Before my last reboot my wireless card showed up in iwconfig, now it doesn't. Anyone have any idea on how to start troubleshooting?
<barongas> It was installed with ndiswrapper
<Picchio> profanephobia that did nothing
<brobostigon> barongas: add modprobe ndiswrapper into /etc/modules
<mcquaid> c'mon it'll take 30 seconds of someones time to just listen to an mp3 for a moment off my media server.  I want to know if it buffers properly over the net
<profanephobia> Picchio, it was a long shot.. well im not really sure.. if you cant find help here for this try asking in #linux as well... theyve helped me in the past
<brobostigon> ndiswrapper on its own. then when linux boots it will load that module.
<ArabEyes> mcquaid , give me the link
<mcquaid> k
<barongas> brobostigon: It is there, modprobe however freezes when I do it with modprobe ndiswrapper so I used ndiswrapper -m instead...
<mcquaid> ArabEyes, I pm'd you
<mcquaid> you seeing that?
<brobostigon> thats as much u know, i cant help much further. sorry barongas.
<brobostigon> ik know
<ArabEyes> no , iam not rgistered | mcquaid
<mcquaid> ok join #test123
<hajler> :P
<hajler> how r u
<hajler> ?
<Picchio> profanephobia thx for your time ;)
<profanephobia> Picchio, welcome and good luck
<Picchio> ty
<ajul> is there an expert here who can help me through some real technical problem regarding harddrive partitions
<doktoreas> hello everybody, i am installing an apache vhost on my ubuntu box..
<doktoreas> does i need to use a2enable?
<doktoreas> i don't understand what is this for
<ajul> ok plz help me
<wols> !ask | ajul
<ubotu> ajul: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols> !lastlog ajul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastlog ajul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ajul> is there anyone who has got some real knowledge
<zoom> !transmission
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> ajul: are you capable of asking for help?
<ajul> ok i installed ubuntu 7.10 using text based installer as the cd was really slow and now i can't see my ubuntu partition from windows as there is no drive letter assigned do it. how do i assign one?
<skyfalcon866> #kubuntu
<wols> ajul: what filesystem does your ubuntu use?
<brobostigon> yoou cant, because linuxs partition is in  foprmat windows cant understand
<rance> ajul, you dont, windows doesnt see the drive becuase the ubuntu partition is not a dos/ntfs partition that windows understands how to work with
<wols> brobostigon: there is a driver for it
<void^> !ext3 | ajul
<ubotu> ajul: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<loke_> ajul: That's not quite how it works.  You'll need to install something like explore2fs
<ajul> it uses something like ext3
<wols> ajul: use fs-driver.org
<ajul> thanks for the help.
<ajul> the immaturity was because i am a really new user and using this irc first time
<ajul> hope your advice works for me
<frojnd> What's the domain name for counry united states of america ?
<frojnd> us ?
<loke_> .com? =D
<frojnd> loke_, lol..
<scresawn> .mil
<loke_> =]
<frojnd> anyone else
<loke_> .us is correct
<frojnd> .mil is for militaryčč
<frojnd> ok .us than :)
<scresawn> right.  :P
<aladdinsane> anybody know if i can use a usb-stick to store some ubuntu applications on and then run them from it as well, like the apps at portableapps.com.
<aladdinsane> I.e Pigdeon, Kopete, Thundebird etc.
<barongas> My ndiswrapper problems seem to arise from irq assignments, checked my acpi log and from what I read I think it might be colliding with a usb hub, as you notice I am a layman and don't know what the next step would be. I want to be able to help myself though but if anyone could give me a nudge in the right direction I'd be grateful.
<wols> aladdinsane: you can put a full ubuntu on the stick
<wols> barongas: PCI devices can share IRQs just fine
<MasterShrek> i dont know if ive ever seen this place so dead
<tomd123> mwhahahaha
<brobostigon> fuey
<barongas> wols I first read that ndiswrapper could have some problems, when i checked kern.log I thought it seemed right, maybe it was just wishful thinking from my side to find the problem :(
<loke_> Microsoft is still sending me e-mail. ;(
<tomd123> I guess all the problems in ubuntu have been fixed and this is how it looks like :)
<loke_> Have we reached the end of the Internet?
<loke_> I heard there was supposed to be a boss.
<MasterShrek> ndiswrapper is a hack, its not the way things are supposed to be done in linux, so its not going to be 100% smooth
<smartboyathome> Would anyone here know about the Ubuntu LiveCD i386 iso?
<MasterShrek> what about it?
<smartboyathome> I am trying to remaster it, and need to figure out what all the *.tr in isolinux is for
<bazhang> smartboyathome: what is your question?
<brobostigon> i use the alternte cd, the live cd is really slow for me.
<khamael> is there a way to stop nm-applet wanting a password every time i login?
<barongas> MasterShrek: yeah, it's just that I got my card showing up in iwconfig and now it's gone... there has got to be some trick to it...
<smartboyathome> I am trying to combine all 3 CDs (X/K/Ubuntu) into 1 DVD
<MasterShrek> what kind of card?
<JarG0n> does anyone know how to jump to the location bar in the Nautilus browser?
<MasterShrek> smartboyathome: theyre is a dvd available, i dont know if if it has all 3 but i would assume it does
<barongas> wg311
<barongas> netgear
<bazhang> smartboyathome: there is one already like that
<brobostigon> smartboyayhome: also adapt grub so it can boot each too
<MasterShrek> oh, well i havent any experience with those cards barongas
<tomd124> does anyone know how to check or install the sony motion eye kernel driver?
<smartboyathome> MasterShrek: I know there is one available, but it only includes XFCE/KDE (not Kubuntu/Xubuntu)
<bazhang> barongas: you got it working with ndiswrapper, now you have to make sure that ndiswrapper loads it each time you reboot, or go through the process everytime
<ethercrap> hi
<brobostigon> barongas: /etc/modules ???
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with an install issue?
<smartboyathome> Anyway, anyone know where the DVD is that has all 3 and I can choose to use 1 of them (pure, not mixed together)?
<barongas> brobostigon: You saying I should add ndiswrapper to etc/modules?
<brobostigon> yes barongas
<crolle17> i'm searching for a good a backup-app. can you advise me one?
<scresawn> JarG0n: Ctrl-L
<ethercrap> I have a little big problem with my ethernet adapter and the latest ubuntu distros -including feisty and gutsy-... I can resolve domain names, I can ping them but I CANNOT connect with any website... I wish to know if anyone here had this problem...thanks for advance.
<aladdinsane> wols: no i dont want to put a full ubuntu on the stick, i just want to be able to move my, let's say pigeon, with its settings between different ubuntu computers
<ethercrap> By the other hand, I can connect to the Internet when I running any kernel on recovery mode....
<barongas> bazhang: I got it working, however I can't get it working by repeating the same procedure :(
<wols> ethercrap: can you use wget?
<ethercrap> well...I didn t try wget.... but I cannot connect with gaim to any network, like msn or jabber...
<JarG0n> scresawn> thanks!
<UbuntuFire> I have problem getting my WLAN to work, tested with the newest version of ndwrapper and what i think is the correct drivers and it dont't work. I got the HAL error but nothing more. iwconfig don't show the WLAN device after the install. Strabgest thing is that ubuntu say that i have A5006EG but vista say I have A5007EG ??? ny ide what to do? :)
<brobostigon> ethercap: is your dns working properly??
<bazhang> crolle17: gui or cli?
<scresawn> JarG0n: You're welcome!  ;)
<ethercrap> btw...my ethernet chipset is RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet
<ethercrap> yes brobostigon
<ethercrap> I can resolve domain names properly
<smartboyathome> Anyone know where a DVD is with Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu separated on it?
<ethercrap> its truly weird...
<bazhang> smartboyathome: take a look on linuxtracker.org
<smartboyathome> Also, would it also happen to have the Netinstall ISO on it too?
<bazhang> smartboyathome: doubtful but you can check
<elektronik123_> witam
<smartboyathome> ok, thanks bazhang!
<bazhang> UbuntuFire: is that the atheros_swan chipset? may not work with madwifi, though you can try
<elektronik123_> witam
<SonicChao> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<SonicChao> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<aladdinsane> anybody know if it is possible to run Pigeon, Kopete or Thunderbird from a usb-stick in ubuntu, i.e. being able to move it between differnet ubuntu computers with all its settings on the stick?
<Andycasss> Is it possible to make joystick axes and buttons to be looped? For example, i want to fast forward in  a movie, right now I have to press the axis button for 100's of times
<crolle17> bazhang, it doesn't matter. but i need one which indicates the files to be backuped and only backups them for example by a cronjob.
<elektronik123_> witam
<elektronik123_> mam problem
<elektronik123_> ubuntu nie wlacza sie
<bazhang> crolle17: something like time machine in os x?
<bazhang> elektronik123_: polish?
<Myrtti> !pl | elektronik123_
<elektronik123_> yes
<ubotu> elektronik123_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SonicChao> !ja > SonicChao
<SonicChao> Wow
<elektronik123_> dzieki
<bazhang> crolle17: are you familiar with rsync?
<SonicChao> I doubted a ja room existed
<SonicChao> lol.
<crolle17> bazhang, no i'm not.
<loke_> ja?
<loke_> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<bazhang> SonicChao: you can make a channel #sonicchao if you wish
<loke_> =]
<Bulli> somebody can tellme where the mistake in my conky is?
<Bulli> TEXT
<Bulli> ${pop3_unseen POP LOGIN PASSWORD}
<Bulli> ${if_running rhythmbox}
<Bulli> Rhythmbox
<Bulli> ${endif}
<smartboyathome> Would anyone know of a command which compares two files?
<loke_> diff
<Myrtti> Bulli: next time, please use pastebin
<loke_> !diff smartboyathome
<loke_> oops
<loke_> !diff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<loke_> =[
<yanger> ack, i was installing mythtv, and an importante note about mysql popped up and i can't read read it again, is there away to read it again?
<loke_> man diff
<crolle17> bazhang, time machine looks good, especially to choose the files to be backuped. but better exlude would be to include the files which shall be backed.
<bazhang> http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/ crolle17
<smartboyathome> Thanks loke_
<bazhang> !info diff
<ubotu> diff: File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.8.1-12ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 110 kB, installed size 744 kB
<crolle17> bazhang, looks good (especially the diff-feature - looks equal to svn - ), can i indicate files in rsync?
<crolle17> like svn add...
<bmt2> do anyone know of a software app for linux that i can use to record streaming audio or video ?
<bazhang> crolle17: that link is a tutorial :}
<loke_> bmt2: I believe vlc allows you to capture streams.
<bmt2> loke_: thanks...i hope you are right
<bazhang> bmt2: from what source
<loke_> Me too. :D
<brobostigon> apt
<Andycasss> Is it possible to make joystick axes and buttons to be looped? For example, i want to fast forward in  a movie, right now I have to press the axis button for 100's of times
<aladdinsane> anybody know if it is possible to run Pigeon, Kopete and/or Thunderbird from a usb-stick in ubuntu, i.e. being able to move it between differnet ubuntu computers with all its settings/saves on the stick?
<RaPiSt> malakes gamieste
<brobostigon> aladdinsane: i think mandrake do a live linux usb stick
<brobostigon> do a google search
<loke_> brobostigon: That's not what he's asking.
<XiXaQ> what's the name of the alternative menu for gnome, not Gimmie, but the one that suse uses?
<RaPiSt> VAMOS ARIS VAMOS CAMPEON... EISTE GAY TRAVELIA GAMW THN FARA SAS GAMW TA LINUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Eeeeeeeeeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaaeeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaea FUCK BAYERN .. BAYERN-ARIS 0-5
<brobostigon> sorrry, i misunderstood
<dgjones> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<loke_> XiXaQ: Sled?
<RaPiSt> !kouemaxa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kouemaxa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aladdinsane> brobostigon: ok but how does that help me, i just want one application on it
 * RaPiSt slaps Pici around a bit with a large trout
<XiXaQ> loke_, yes.
<dgjones> Sorry Pici, forgot the nickname, but seemed obvious what the problem was
<crolle17> bazhang, i'm missing the feature of indicating files easily. rsync doesn't solve my job. then i also could use tar...
<brobostigon> it doesnt, i just misunderstood youre question
<Pici> dgjones: dont worry about it :)
<XiXaQ> loke_, but the menu is available in ubuntu too. I can't find it though, because I don't remember the name.
<loke_> XiXaQ: USP?
<loke_> XiXaQ: Ubuntu...system Panel?
<XiXaQ> loke_, menu?
<bazhang> crolle17: just a suggestion :}
<XiXaQ> yes, a panel menu.
<loke_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222546&highlight=usp
<crolle17> bazhang, yeah. but is there something known about indicating files for backup?
<houmala> how do I use the Apple iTunes site with gtkpod ???????
<brobostigon> houmala: no idea.
<bazhang> houmala: if you can solve that--tell us all :}
<kohlgarten> houmala: Is it possible?
<crolle17> bazhang, i mean tar could backup my files, but i need the feature of indicating files easily.
<bazhang> crolle17: no idea sorry
<Andycasss> So is there any way to enable looping the axis/buttons of my joystick? Right now i have to press the axis buttons for hundreds of times to scroll in mythvideo
<houmala> I do not know that is why I asked.
<brobostigon> i done think its possible, last time i looked
<bazhang> houmala: currently no
<brobostigon> dont think its posible
<abdulla> hey guys can katapult work with gnome ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> loke_, I can't find that in synaptic?
<houmala> Can I download itunes to ubuntu desktop then put them into ipod??
<jones> anyone know how to watch the videos on nfl.com? they do not work in ubuntu but they do via virtualbox. i am able to watch other videos just not the gameclips like these...http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d804f7e5f
<elver> http://elver.wordpress.com/2007/12/13/ron-paul-needs-to-lose/
<loke_> XiXaQ: It's not in synaptic, as far as I know.
<loke_> XiXaQ: The link I pointed you to has packages.
<XiXaQ> it looks nice, but it's not the one I was looking for.
<bazhang> elver: this is not ##politics
<XiXaQ> loke_, http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/538/menuslaunchercopy4uy.jpg
<elver> Sorry.
<Karti> Hi all, anyone recommend an ide for perl for a beginner?
<papuccino1> Hello
<abdulla> Guys can Katapult a KDE application work with Gnome Ubuntu?
<loke_> That looks like UPS, just cut down.
<jussi01> Karti: kdevelop
<papuccino1> How long does gparted usually take to scan all the drive on a desktop PC?
<meik82> pls help I forgot command for testing defeckte sectors
<jussi01> !restricted | jones:
<ubotu> jones:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<papuccino1> It's been scanning for more than 10 minutes now.
<kitche> papuccino1: umm 1 second but depends on the computer
<abdulla> papuccino1, depends on yoru drive speed and system specs
<brobostigon> meik8: fsck
<meik82> thx
<abdulla> papuccino1, it took me 4 minutes
<papuccino1> Well they are pretty damn fast. But it's taking WAYYYYY too long.
<aladdinsane> anybody know if it is possible to run Pigeon, Kopete and/or Thunderbird from a usb-stick in ubuntu, i.e. being able to move it between different ubuntu computers with all its settings/saves on the stick?
<papuccino1> Is a restart necessary for it to run properly?
<Karti> jussi01: many thanks
<kitche> aladdinsane: umm probably not
<jussi01> Karti: however, that is a native kde app...
<Marfi> hey, whats a good program for converting music from m4a and mp3 to .ogg?
<aladdinsane> kitche: is there a reason for that?
<jrib> aladdinsane: just symlink ~/.purple/ to your usb stick
<Slart> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jones> jussi01: i am ableto watch all other vids on the web and have all repo's enabled. nonfree is enable as well. the only ones that do not play are these ones on nfl.com
<Marfi> im using SoundConverter, but it will crash on some mp3's for no apparent reason
<abdulla> Guys can Katapult a KDE application work with Gnome Ubuntu? and if  you dont know what katapult is then you still dont know how powerful linux can be
<Karti> jussi01: at the moment I am just looking at learning how to use it. but don't want to pay for an editor
<tag> what changed in the latest deskbar applet?
<kitche> aladdinsane: since you would have to install all the depends and such to the flash drive and all settings are saved in ~/.purple
<Slart> abdulla: you can run KDE programs on gnome
<abdulla> tag, do you know katapult?
<aladdinsane> jrib: could you elaborate on that?
<tag> cause it had a bug, I manually fixed it, I don't want to upgrade if it will just reintroduce the same bloddy bug
<tag> abdulla: no
<abdulla> Slart, i hear theyr is an app simialr to katapult called GO Ubuntu ?
<Marfi> abdulla, its in the ubuntu repositories. =)
<jussi01> Karti: I think eclipse does perl also
<user1> how do i turn off compiz
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412497 abdulla
<Slart> abdulla: hmm.. I don't recognize that.. hang on
<abdulla> tag, read about katapult before loving deskbar bro
<Karti> just having a look at that now...........
<tag> abdulla: I don't love deskbar, but it works
<jrib> aladdinsane: all the settings for pidgin are in ~/.purple.  Make a symlink from ~/.purple to your usb stick.  A symlink is "like" a shortcut.  When a program looks for ~/.purple/ it follows the symlink
<Slart> !info gobuntu-desktop
<ubotu> gobuntu-desktop: The Gobuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Slart> would that be it?
<abdulla> yes but tag theyr is a way you press ALt + Space then type anything and it gives your file like magic something unexplainable you just should try it lol because power of linux cant be said by words sometimes
<Marfi> what is a good program for converting audio files from .mp3 and m4a to .ogg? i have a large music collection. =)
<abdulla> Slart, gobuntu is good?
<aladdinsane> jrib: ok, well thats not really what i was looking for, i want to be able to move it freely between ubuntu system, regardless if they have pidgeon installed or not
<Slart> abdulla: I have no idea.. haven't heard of it until you mentioned it.. so I should ask you.. is it any good? =)
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Slart> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<bazhang> gnome-launch-box is the katapult for gnome abdulla
<jrib> aladdinsane: pidgin is installed by default on an ubuntu system anyway
<Ace2016> whats the app at the top of the screen? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=67960&file1=67960-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=MurrinaDuoClean
<ACT1220> I have a Microsoft wireless mouse. It's the only mouse I own. I need to use it to install, yet it dosen't recognize it.
<ACT1220> is there any way?
<bazhang> ACT1220: ms laser 6000?
<ACT1220> bazhang - ms laser 5000
<abdulla> but katapult doesnt work good with Gnome thats what it says in the forums bazhang
<XiXaQ> loke_, :( whah, why can't people use a bugtracker instead of having a thousand pages of forum posts that you have to browse through?
<Ace2016> get another mouse? a wired one
<Mahmoud-Adinajad> hihihihi
<Ace2016> hi#
<UbuntuFire> DO someone know a good madwifi install guide for ubuntu?
<abdulla> Slart, go ubuntu the app is exactly like katapult but built for Gnome thats what i heard and i dont like sending information before i check it up , lets see how it goes before i clarify again
<rubax> Hiya ppeps. Need some help setting up vnc here
<bazhang> gnome-launch-box abdulla
<loke_> XiXaQ: People are impatient. ;)
<Slart> abdulla: seems gobuntu is regular ubuntu with all proprietary stuff removed.. a more pure distro.. is that what you were looking for?
<ACT1220> Ace2016 - i don't own another mouse. so that is not an option.
<rubax> the problem is that the host pc is behind a firewall
<bazhang> Slart: iirc it's gnome-launch-box
<XiXaQ> loke_? It's alot faster to use launchpad than it is to manually sift through each bug manually every time.
<Slart> !gobuntu | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Ace2016> ACT1220: ok, well you said you don't own another mouse, so i suggested you get another one, so you have another mouse
<rubax> and the networking dept. swears that the firewall is configured to accept connections
<ACT1220> yes
<astra-x-> could anyone ask me why you want to run gOS? How could running all of your apps by webservices be better than running local applications?
<Slart> bazhang: perhaps "go ubuntu" is something else..
<ACT1220> and there is a huge ice storm and i do not feel like going out in it to get one
<bazhang> Slart: indeed :}
<ACT1220> so yet again i will say, i am not going to buy another mouse right now.
<ACT1220> ha
<abdulla> bazhang, apt-get install gnome-launch-box , can you tell me the name of it throught the add /remove i want to read about it and its version please
<kitche> astra-x-: umm gOS is not google OS
<XiXaQ> loke_, I was completely unable to find the deb for it, because I don't have the time to browse the hundreds of threads and posts and fine-read it for a link.
<Ace2016> astra-x-: why do you want to run gOS?
<loke_> !usp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> bazhang: and googling for "go ubuntu" only brings up lots of ubuntu fan-sites.. this is worse than the movie XXX
<loke_> damn
<Stwange> is there a way to have more than 2 desktops in the bottom right corner?
<loke_> XiXaQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USP
<astra-x-> i don't want to. but it seems to be gaining popularity
<bazhang> abdulla: apt-cache search gnome-launch-box
<bazhang> Slart: ahhaha
<filthpig> Hi, is there some way to minimize rythmbox to systray?
<astra-x-> the only real use i can see of that is for something like libraries and public internet cafe's
<abdulla> Slart, no you missed understood me , i was talking about the Katapult technology built with KDE its great , i was thinking of finding the same in gnome and thought theyr is a similar app and yes theyr is as bazhang says gnome-launch-box
<UbuntuFire> Is there any good guides how to install madwifi on ubuntu
<filthpig> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> astra-x-: I think your confusing two operating systems
<bazhang> abdulla: then you should ask in #kubuntu
<aladdinsane> jrib: ok, you are right, Pidgeon are installed on most ubuntu computers, but i wasnt really looking for such a solution, i wanted to know how to install an application completely on a usb stick, like the ones on portableapps.com
<abdulla> bazhang, this what came gnome-launch-box - an application launcher.
<rubax> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jrib> aladdinsane: k
<astra-x-> http://www.thinkgos.com/ is all web based linux desktop
<wols> aladdinsane: compile a static version
<NoorulIslaam> in the add machine script section when smbd calls useradd, useradd says it cant lock the password and returns an error code of 1
<NoorulIslaam> what could be the cause of the problem?
<kitche> astra-x-: you do know gOS is also green OS which is in a laptop that is sold cheap
<aladdinsane> wols: compile, just the word scares me
<bazhang> astra-x-: cloudbook runs it
<abdulla> bazhang, they says its Gnome Do
<astra-x-> right, those via c7 systems that ultra low wattage walmart and newegg have them
<filthpig> nm, problem solved :)
<astra-x-> but i am saying, why would you want to use googledocs over web when you can just use OO/Koffice locally?
<bazhang> yeah, but way #offtopic
<user1> if i uninstall compiz, will it mess the system up?
<bazhang> user1: just disable it
<user1> bazhang: how
<abdulla> freeloader - A nice GNOME download manager supporting torrents
<abdulla> gnome-doc-tools - Tools, stylesheets and DTDs for GNOME.
<abdulla>  bazhang
<bazhang> user1: alt +f2 metacity --replace
<abdulla> is this the same ?
<kitche> astra-x-: umm gOS has openoffice as well if you actually look
<loke_> bazhang: That doesn't disable it, just for that one session.
<loke_> user1: system -> preferenaces -> appearances.  There should be a desktop effects tab, just turn 'em off
<bazhang> right, but you can choose your session next time you log in and make it the default loke_
<sanjay> where  r u gaurish
<kitche> astra-x-: but it's also offtopic
<user1> loke_ excellent thanks
<UbuntuFire> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<astra-x-> kitche: dropped :)
<loke_> bazhang: Not everyone has two separate sessions for compiz/metacity. =]
<bazhang> heh
<loke_> user1: You're welcome.
<user1> compiz=memory hog
<tag> abdulla: that's what deskbar does for me, and it uses beagle...which works quite well.
<bazhang> loke_: true :}
<tag> abdulla: and KDE sucks, I hate having a meso-mix mashup environment
<newbiepy> how can i install python
<jrib> newbiepy: ubuntu comes with python installed
<UbuntuFire> What can this be?
<UbuntuFire> Ubuntu say I got this card - AR5006EG
<UbuntuFire> Vista say I have this - AR5007EG
<UbuntuFire> what card do i have?
<jrib> !enter | UbuntuFire
<sanjay> gary 4 gar
<loke_> AR500*EG
<wols> UbuntuFire: what does lspci say?
<loke_> =D
<Slart> UbuntuFire: you trust Vista? =)
<ubotu> UbuntuFire: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> UbuntuFire: they are the same chipset most likely
<Stwange> !enter | Stwange
<Stwange> (curious)
<wols> UbuntuFire: and what is the difference between those two? both use madwifi
<juggler885> I am connecting my palm pilot to my linux machine. I have the software I need, but it complains I need /dev/pilot. I know this means I need a symbolic link to the corrent usb device, but I can't figure out the correct usb device
<Stwange> oh: sorry :)
<kitche> Stwange: just read what ubotu said :)
<juano_1> !msgthebot | Stwange
<ubotu> Stwange: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<patrickneville> how do you do a network install?
<abdulla> sorry tag here is the link of what i meant http://do.davebsd.com/ kde is great i didnt know but i thought it sucked , but they have extended the ease to an extent were its easy but tiring in the same time..
<kitche> UbuntuFire: well they both use ath5k really since madwifi is not really worked on anymore but I believe ubuntu still hs madwifi
<Stwange> I've just been told off by the bot twice in a minute :(
<juano_1> Stwange: you can pm ubotu and try commands there :) also see !factoids
<UbuntuFire> Ok, thanks, guess there isn't a big diffrence. Both work with the new madwifi Sorry about the spam though all would get in one "post".
<tag> abdulla: KDE is great if you don't mind that mozilla and everything else that uses GTK will look out of place in your QT environment.
<Stwange> thanks juano_1
<khamael> when nm-applet starts, it asks for 2 passwords, but no matter what I type, I have to define the wep key anyways. is there a way to start nm-applet without any password?
<juano_1> Stwange: no problem :)
<abdulla> what do you mean tag ? because my KDE pc feels slow and my gnome is fast :/ i was wondering thought because i messed it up or ?
<tag> abdulla: besides, KDE doesn't have tomboy notes
<abdulla> who wants tomboy lol
<tag> which is easily one of the most useful programs I've come across in the last few years
<tag> (for me, atleast)
<abdulla>  theyr are easier
<abdulla> like open office doc :)
<tag> abdulla: easier...to sync across multiple machines?  To create cross referencing notes which have retro-active backlinks?  To spell check?
<newbie> what package contain fstat utility?
<bruenig> tag, zim is better
<tag> notes dude, notes which I take while i'm gathering the information that eventually goes into an architectural document which is written in OOo
<theremper> hello how do move a folder from me to another user
<UbuntuFire> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tag> bruenig: does it synchronize over webdav?  Or at all?
<mnicholas> eth1      radio off  ESSID:""
<mnicholas> anyone know how I turn radio on ?
<bruenig> tag, you can sync it if you want, all the notes are stored in text files
<bruenig> tag, not tough
<rparkhurst> how do you rescan the SCSI bus?
<theremper> does anyone know a quick answer
<bazhang> yes
<tag> bruenig: but two systems having two copies of the same notes and concurrent changes is a bit complicated, and I've been using it rampantly in tomboy for some time without a single conflict arising.
<kitche> theremper: sudo mv ~/folder /home/user/folder
<bruenig> tag, not terribly complicated
<tag> not to mention, it's integreated with my desktop environment
<theremper> ok thanks
<UbuntuFire> theemper: I think you go in as root in command and start nautilus rest can be easy i think
<bruenig> that bloated monster?
<mattaous> #aeups
<yanger> anyone get a hauppauge pvr-150 to work in ubuntu/linux at all?
<tag> bruenig: but does it just *do* it, or do I need to fiddle with a bunch of crap or manually keep a separate repository?  Why in the hell is that any better ? :-)
<Slart> yanger: a long time ago... yes
<komputes> rparkhurst: did you try - echo "scsi add-single-device %d %d %d %d"
<Slart> yanger: but then I moved the computer.. so no more tv for me..
<UbuntuFire> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marcus> Hi, when I boot linux-rt my truecrypt modules don't load, and recompiling truecrypt doesn't work as the linux-rt config is not compatible with the linux-source package (.config:187:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PREEMPT_RT tc).  Any suggestions/ideas?  Thanks,
<yanger> slart did u chhange channels at all?
<yanger> heh
<tag> bruenig: i'll agree zim seems more featureful.  Plus it has text, pretty awesome.
<tag> tex
<Slart> yanger: as far as I can recall I used it as a regular TV.. changing channels etc..
<kaminix> What's a non-contiguous inode?
<Slart> yanger: I don't remember what kind of drivers I used though.. this was a year or two ago
<kaminix> Is it a bad but not horrible thing, or a good thing?
<yanger> :|
<yanger> slart thanks anyways
<Slart> yanger: you're welcome
<tag> anyway I like my bloated monster :-)
<UbuntuFire> How do I remove thing I installed with downloading the source and then used make and install?
<tag> after a long time of not liking it, I finally have faith its working out to be a nice desktop environment...although it still has a bit of hand holding required, but less than it used to
<loke_> UbuntuFire: In the directory, type make uninstall
<chd176> when trying to install a program I get an error saying "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" I have tried to restart and not opening anything except firefox to download the file again. Can anyone help me please?
<tag> now all they need to do is pick a dev platform and stick to it!
<UbuntuFire> loke_ : thanks will try that :)
<rparkhurst> komputes:  No, I was just curious...we've got a vmware server and I'm setting up a bunch of ubuntu boxes on it
<loke_> chd176: Are you upgrading with apt-get or have synaptic open?
<chd176> no
<tag> instead of this mash-up of C, C++, Perl, Python, and Mono that it is now.
<chd176> the only program I had opened was firefox
<komputes> rparkhurst: no idea, just got that from google, hope it would help...
<loke_> chd176: type "top" in the terminal to see if anyone's holding up the process
<chd176> ok
<komputes> Does anyone have a working MN-520 Wireless PCMCIA card on Ubuntu?
<chd176> what exactly am I looking for?
<loke_> chd176: aptitude, synaptic, gdebi, anything that might be using the process, even though it appears dead
<marcus> nm, installing linux-headers-2.6.22-14-rt helped
<chd176> I didn't see any of those but I'm a linux newb so I wasn't sure what was going on
<rparkhurst> komputes:  thanks...  Google answers all, just thought someone in here might have played with that first :)
<komputes> rparkhurst: Haven't seen SCSI since the old Mac Days
<kitche> komputes: umm SCSI is used all over the place what do you think SATA is sort of based on :)
<gnuskool> g'day
<BernardB> !unrar
<BernardB> !rar
<komputes> kitche: i know it's still used in servers since it does 10,00 rpm+
<komputes> 10,000
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gnuskool> i play counter strike on scsi hd
<BernardB> How can I extract .rar files with a space in its name?
<gnuskool> O_o
<kiiz> can a windows vm use the serial port of a ubuntu box
<Myrtti> BernardB: escape it with \
<kahrytan> BernardB➲  in terminal?
<BernardB> Myrtti, what do you mean? This: unrar e bla\bla.rar?
<abdulla> tag, Gnome DO is amazing!!! :D guys you should try Gnome DO bazhang
<kahrytan> BernardB➲  if in terminal, I would try putting filename in quotation marks
<gallifante> hi everyones! ;)
<BernardB> Then I get only this : <
<gnuskool> abdulla: do?
<kahrytan> BernardB➲  entire path?
<gnuskool> gallifante: hi
<bazhang> abdulla: when I start using gnome I will :}
<abdulla> its similar to katapult gnuskool
<andrea75> buona sera
<BernardB> kahrytan, I've cded to the map, where the file is?
<abdulla> bazhang, its like Katapult but looks slicker :D gnome is always slick
<jr|sleep> ...i for the life of me cant figure out how to get the fonts in the TTY's smaller...its hideous when its large. Anyone?
<kahrytan> BernardB➲  quotation marks for file path
<abdulla> gnuskool, http://do.davebsd.com/ for Gnome Do website
<BernardB> kahrytan, can you give an example? I don't get it.
<kahrytan> BernardB➲  Whats not to get? "/path/to/filename.rar"
<abdulla> man its addicting bazhang  lol i just installed it i just keep pressing Super + Space for no reason lol
<gallifante> i have a computer with breezy and i would like to upgrate it to gutsy, is it possible? thanks
<chd176> I know this isn't the right room but can anyone give me a version of linux to try for someone totally new to linux from windows? I've tried knoppix and abuntu and it's just too difficult. I have to use the terminal command for everything and most some of my software/hardware doesn't work. It's like going back in time.
<kahrytan> BernardB➲  and 7zip can unpack rar files.
<BernardB> kahrytan, I've me already at /folder/blabla/. Do I have to type it again?
<BernardB> *I am
<bazhang> abdulla: you are way offtopic you know :}
<abdulla> =)
<BernardB> kahrytan, will try, thanks.
<BernardB> Dinner now
<kahrytan> BernardB➲  it won't hurt to use path
<abdulla> bazhang, not way because we're still talking in the ubuntu way not the dinner way :p
<gnuskool> chd176: in ubuntu you can do lots of noobie stuff without using terminal
<bazhang> abdulla: haha
<chd176> well I have had a time trying to get the basics installed like flash, java, and MP3 support
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with an install issue?
<abdulla> bazhang, do you have any ideas about how to install a kicker for gnome?
<bazhang> chd176: in gutsy?
<kahrytan> chd176➲  New flash got added to repos today. did you add backports to Software Sources?
<gnuskool> chd176: suggest you go to ubuntuguide.org then, once i's all setup, you wont have to fix it
<chd176> ?
<komputes> chd176: in 7.10?
<chd176> I have tried reading and it reminds me of MSDos days lol
<chd176> yes this is 7.10
<casey_> hey guys im having problems with my sound and my webcam
<bazhang> abdulla: install it from the repos? it is kde though
<kahrytan> chd176➲  Sometimes, you need the terminal. If you dont want to, use alt-f2.
<anarchopunk> hey.. i have problems with x-chat -.-
<komputes> bazhang: use numbers with n00bs
<casey_> anarch
<casey_> im on x-chat
<gnuskool> chd176: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<anarchopunk> me too, but i don't know how to change the port
<bazhang> chd176: you need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for mp3 etc
<kahrytan> anarchopunk➲  xchat or xchat-gnome
<casey_> change the port for the server you are on?
<chd176> did that and it still doesn't work
<abdulla> bazhang, a kicker not an app but a theme for the ubuntu icon on the panel which shows applications places > systems...
<anarchopunk> i think it's x-chat
<casey_> go to preferences network
<bazhang> chd176: what doesn't work? you need to give more info so we can better help you :}
<blasenfisch> hello can somebody help me with this error: http://nopaste.info/ac4aea7e5b.html
<kahrytan> chd176➲  what's wrong?
<UbuntuFire> I going throw the madwifi guide http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo and it say that i should "take down" ath0 and all others, thing is that i only got eth0 & lo. So should I use modprobe eth_pci instead of modprobe ath_pci? or is modprobe ath_pci for all devices?
<chd176> I get an "uknown error" when I try to play any MP3
<kitche> kahrytan: what is up with the UTF-8 output?
<anarchopunk> there is no input for "port"
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with an install issue?
<casey_> My sound isnt working nor is my built-in webcam
<chd176> also when I tried that site for the ubuntu guide it crashes firefox for some reason
<casey_> use galleonbrowser then
<casey_> Galeon*
<Dagon> How do I find out what is running on //localhost:1571?
<anarchopunk> my english is not very good, is there a german in here?
<casey_> Can anyone help me with sound and webcam issues?
<anarchopunk> gibts deutsche unter euch?
<casey_> I speak little german
<juano_1> !de | anarchopunk
<ubotu> anarchopunk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> Dagon,  may want to google for port 1571 see if you can find common programs taht use it.
<anarchopunk> thanks :]
<casey_> anarch hold please
<anarchopunk> yo?
<komputes> chd176: restart your computer
<chd176> alright
<casey_> Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch
<anarchopunk> hey cool :-)
<nulledvoi-d_> just dutch ?
<kitrul1> Has anyone here managed to get the tv-out working in an Intel GM965 ?
<jussiKk> Hello. I have to type in a few terminal commands every time I boot to get my network interface up and running (some iwconfig). How could I avoid this?
<casey_> Nicht sehr viel aber
<anarchopunk> how old are you casey_?
<Dr_willis> Dagon,  a fast google shows mention of a data base program usiong it. rdb-dbs-disp - oracle database
<kitche> !english | casey_
<casey_> I am 18.
<ubotu> casey_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<casey_> Yeahyeah, that guy is german though.
<anarchopunk> so you learn/learned it in school?
<casey_> Yes, and spanish
<anarchopunk> great :) i'm learning english und france
<strapfi> hi
<strapfi> spricht hier jemand deutsch ?
<bazhang> !de | strapfi
<ubotu> strapfi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kitrul1> learnt
<strapfi> thx
<chd176> ok I was having a problem playing MP3s with an "uknown error" I have restarted my computer so what do I do next please
<shiyee> does someone know how the "vmware-tools-kernel-modules" is supposed to be used?
<cptmorgan> can you configure a software raid with a preseed file and a network install?
<_gpg_> hello
<bazhang> hi _gpg_
<_gpg_> I would like to know if some of you have installed ubuntu desktop on DELL PowerEdge 1600sc please, i'm trying for half of a day wothout any success :(
<Nergar> hello
<bazhang> _gpg_: a laptop or desktop
<white_eagle> !compiz
<kahrytan> !anyone
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<white_eagle> hello
<white_eagle> !compiz
<_gpg_> bazhang a server
<bazhang> _gpg_: why not the server then?
<_gpg_> bazhang i would like to use it as a desktop station (i dont know if ubuntu server comes with a desktop manager etc ..)
<oklopol> ville@ville-desktop:~$ cat BXY.mp3 > /dev/dsp
<oklopol> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<oklopol> fuser /dev/dsp gives nothing
<oklopol> and i know you shouldn't put an mp3 there, just a random big file.
<bazhang> _gpg_: it hangs during install? or something else
<_gpg_> bazhang give me a sec i'll post something on pastebin
<mneisen> Hi, is there any way to let the daily logrotate cron job run at a specified time (i.e. 0:00 GMT)?
<oklopol> heh, forgot to actually ask anything, so, how can the device or resource be busy if fuser gives nothing on it?
<oklopol> and how do i get it open again
<DarkRaven> Hi everyone. Any views of using Ubuntu 32 or 64bit? Advantages / Dis-advantages?
<_gpg_> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48110/
<jrib> DarkRaven: 32 unless you know exactly why you need 64
<white_eagle> hello, no one answers me on compiz
<white_eagle> hello, no one answers me on compiz
<white_eagle> hello, how to make the windows translucent in compiz?
<brobostigon> darkraven: llok up 64bit in wikipedia, that is exetensive
<squish102> im with jrib
<_gpg_> bazhang sometimes i can startup using ubuntu live cd
<DarkRaven> nah...no real reason...have a notebook taht can do 64-bit...
<jrib> white_eagle: please do not do that, be patient
<_gpg_> bazhang looks like my dvd drive is dead
<jrib> DarkRaven: definitely 32 then
<marek|nano_> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<DarkRaven> cool, brobostigon! I'll give it a read...thx...
<abdulla> bazhang, this is my desktop http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktopm_37eda7e.png&srv=img34
<squish102> does any1 use ubuntu as a samba fileserver for windows clients in a home network?
<_gpg_> bazhang when i start the installation, step partition tool, the system freeze at 5%
<_gpg_> bazhang i tried the three system partition ways, and every time it freezes at 5%, i dont know if ubuntu handles correctly sata drivers
<sulle> 123
<anarchopunk> thank you again, cu then
<bazhang> _gpg_: you can add gnome-desktop-environment x-server etc, to ubuntu server you know--want a link?
<tmartin> hi, i'm trying to use wine 0.9.50 to run steam and counter strike. i have a non-steam version of counter strike which runs fine. the steam version of counter strike however will lockup midway through the second round, completely grabbing all of my input (can't toggle capslock key, etc.) The console says stuff like fixme: winsock: WSAIoctl unsupported WS_IOCTL cmd (98000004) \\ net.cpp (1225): Assertion failed: 0==iRet
<petru> hello ! using ubuntu 7.04 on vmware. how can i install vmware tools? caouse they are on .rpm or tar.gz format and i need .deb. cannot convert using alien. help, please
<_gpg_> bazhang i'll try this tomorrow then, honestly, i dont know the real difference between server and desktop install
<bazhang> _gpg_: alternately, you can try the alternate cd (text-based)
<tmartin> that's basically the only output wine gives, so i'm very puzzled. any ideas?
<petru> hello ! using ubuntu 7.04 on vmware. how can i install vmware tools? caouse they are on .rpm or tar.gz format and i need .deb. cannot convert using alien. help, please
<bazhang> _gpg_: ok, see you then :}
<_gpg_> bazhang i'm trying to read more about ubuntu server, ty for the help btw
<juano_1> petru: have you checked !vmware ?
<bazhang> _gpg_: adieu until tomorrow--same bat time, same bat channel :}
<_gpg_> bazhang :)
<BernardB> If I extract a rar file with: unrar e "bla bla.rar". It gives: <
<BernardB> So, what do I have to enter after it says <
<BernardB> ?
<wols> unrar e file.rar *
<BernardB> With the *
<BernardB> ?
<mvanbaak> heya all
<cVsup> somebody using reconstructor?
<mvanbaak> I was wondering if Ubuntu also has a testing version
<loke_> unrar x *.rar
<mvanbaak> I'm running 7.10 now, but want the newer version :)
<mvanbaak> to see if it no longer freezes my lenovo T61p when doing massive transfers over my wireless interface
<skyfalcon866> if i am installing xp should i delete ubuntu then put xp on then reinstall ubuntu
<pestilence> mvanbaak: what wireless card?
<mvanbaak> pestilence: intel 3945
<BernardB> loke_, thanks x works, but now I'm wondering, why doesn't e work?
<wols> skyfalcon866: no, why?
<pestilence> mvanbaak: what driver are you using?
<mvanbaak> pestilence: ipw3945
<loke_> I have no idea what e is supposed to do.
<francesco> Hello, guys! I have a problem with some multimedia files. Can I give the address?
<SuPeRhOmEm> Hi all, plz I've just installed apache 2.2.4 in my ubuntu 7.10 and got a blank httpd.conf file, how can I fix it?
<pestilence> mvanbaak: you should try iwl3945, it works much better for me on my dell vostro
<skyfalcon866> wols:cuz windows likes being on the 1st partition and i only have a  3rd partition open
<mvanbaak> pestilence: how ? ;)
<pestilence> mvanbaak: the ipw3945 driver would stop working for me during large transfers too.  not so with the iwl driver
<francesco> (I'm using Mozilla Firefox)
<oklopol> /dev/dsp seems to be locked, fuser gives nothing about it; people seem to be having the same problem on forums, but nothing really works
<pestilence> mvanbaak: i think there are two key steps
<loke_> oklopol: Firefox is probably using it.
<oklopol> isn't there any way to just see who's using the file? :\
<pestilence> mvanbaak: put iwlwifi_mac80211  and iwl3945  in /etc/modules
<oklopol> i closed firefox
<loke_> lsof /dev/dsp
<oklopol> didn't help
<oklopol> oh
<oklopol> i'll try
<oklopol> gives nothing
<pestilence> mvanbaak: then put "blacklist ipw3945" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<loke_> Are you sure Firefox is closed?  killall firefox firefox-bin
<oklopol> i have feisty fawn... i think :P
<oklopol> okay, i'll try
<zeroflag> my network device is gone. only lo left. any idea how to get back my ethernet device? (nforce 630a)
<pestilence> mvanbaak: reboot, then you should have the iwl driver loaded (check with lsmod)
<oklopol> loke_:  no process killed
<loke_> Interesting.
<oklopol> indeed.
<mvanbaak> pestilence: thanks
<mvanbaak> brb, rebooting ;)
<loke_> oklopol: Firefox is the usual suspect, I'm afraid you might haveto kill x and try all over again.
<oklopol> kill x?
<loke_> ctrl+alt+backspace, closes all apps and forces you to log in again.
<oklopol> oh... hmm... that's not nice :\
<loke_> That *should* free up /dev/dsp if something's using it
<oklopol> it's a bug then?
<loke_> oklopol: Likely.  But first we need to know if an application is to blame, or if your sound device is not configured properly.
<loke_> Restarting X is the only way I know of to "fix" the problem, since lsof /dev/dsp shows nothing.
<mavi-> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<white_eagle> z
<El_Burro> does anyone else see dots briefly in the username entry box when there machine first boots up?
<loke_> El_Burro: No, I don't.
<wols> skyfalcon866: wrong. windows runs from other partitions too
<oklopol> hmph, i guess i'll kill x now, then, see you in a few minutes with the same problem, most likely ;)
<oklopol> ------>
<MasterWitt> I have a question, when your watching a flash video, say maybe something on Youtube, after about maybe a few videos, does Firefox crash for you guys? I have Compiz Fusion enabled but I disabled a lot of the stuff which I figure might help. So like after watching a video, firefox will freeze and then your screen goes greyish and then when you click the X to close, you get the force quit?
<tuga3d> hi all
<francesco> Excuse me. I can't watch some video lessons using Mozilla Firefox. (.asf format I think). Could you help me? Address: http://www.consorzionettuno.it/nettuno/italian/corsi_uni/corsi.html
<El_Burro> i see the same number of dots as my username, only greyed out and very briefly
<loke_> MasterWitt: Flash is still being worked on and bugs like this are common.  You're lucky you can at least watch a video, I couldn't get youtube to work for weeks. ;)
<MasterWitt> francesco: I get the same problem. Like when I am on WWE.com, I can't watch the whole video
<tuga3d> who updates the packages in synaptic?
<francesco> How to solve it, MasterWitt? I need those lessons.
<MasterWitt> loke_:Ahhh ok, just making sure. This happens even without Compiz Fusion enabled
<loke_> Yeah, Flash has problems on its own.  Compiz has been pretty well ironed out now.
<pestilence> francesco: they play for me.
<oklopol_> fixed
<MasterWitt> francesco: Well I just went into the source code, found the video url and opened it up with Totem. Also, do you have extra codecs installed?
<francesco> I can't even start the video, MasterWitt!
<loke_> oklopol_: Cool.
<oklopol_> thanks, loke_
<loke_> oklopol_: No problem.
<MasterWitt> francesco: Yeah, that happens to me.
<francesco> Yes I think so.
<francesco> I have gstreamer, I think.
<francesco> (the codecs)
<pestilence> francesco: try installing the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension for firefox, and also vlc.  then associate vlc with the videos.
<oklopol> the problem is, i mess around with /dev/dsp a lot, so... it's not nice if i always have to restart the comp :\
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<loke_> oklopol: Don't have to restart the comp, just the x server.
<MasterWitt> francesco: Good. Well go into the source code and find the video url and then open up totem and open the url option and paste the url and it should work. It happens to me, don't worry :P
<francesco> What is vlc?
<loke_> oklopol: But if shouldn't happen very often.
<pestilence> francesco: it's a video player.
<MasterWitt> francesco: VLC is a media player which is pretty good at playinig most formats. you should download it by doing sudo apt-get install vlc
<Raiden>  I accidentaly removed (put in the trash) my Desktop folder from my home, now i can't put any icons on my desk, coz Gnome recreated it in the trash, and using it from there every time...any ideas?
<loke_> oklopol: Try to remember which applicaiton you used last that used your sound device, maybe that program has a bug.
<oklopol> well, restarting x is pretty much the same as restarting the comp
<francesco> Then I have to find where the file is and open it manually, ok?
<loke_> oklopol: Not at all. =]
<MasterWitt> francesco: You mean for the videos your wanting to play?
<oklopol> hmm, may have been a python program i was testing...
<francesco> Yeah. These are university lessons.
<oklopol> but, usually they show up with fuser
<francesco> http://www.consorzionettuno.it/nettuno/italian/corsi_uni/corsi.html
<MasterWitt> francesco: ahh ok, lemme see if I can get anything to play or if i can assist you on getting the video url
<mvanbaak> pestilence: let's see how this works out :)
<mvanbaak> I'm on iwl now
<mvanbaak> thanks
<nano-> Is it possible to get TV-out without having an extra desktop, so that media players output on the TV for example, without it being a desktop that you can move your mouse to?
<prakriti> charter is so hosed :(
<pestilence> mvanbaak: that was painless, i guess
<mvanbaak> it sure was
<Lordlarm> guys, I have a problem. trying to access "restricted drivers" and gets message which says I need "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.14-cell" or something. where do I get this?
<mvanbaak> like everything in ubuntu: It Simply Works (tm)
<MasterWitt> francesco: hmmm I think ASP is somewhat like a playlist, I could be wrong. Anyway I clicked on the first button and another page loads up. I figure at least the player would show up but it did not
<francesco> Yes, that's the problem. It works with Windows. :) MasterWitt.
<coopster> I'm having a very odd problem with Firefox on Gutsy Gibbons.  I usually connect to the internet through another box that does NAT, but I've moved the compy to a location that uses a belkin router.  Firefox does not work, as it can't do DNS lookups, but everything else on the machine can.  If i put google's IP address in firefox, it connects fine.
<tyczek> Can you help me? I compiled latest madwifi, but I don't know how to apply this patch: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679
<coopster> Konquerer works fine, but firefox cannot lookup any domain names, has anyone come across this before?
<disasm> ok, this is the weirdest issue I've ever seen... I have this machine, carocal.astro.psu.edu. It's on the same switch as 24 other computers. When I turn it on, I can ping it from any computer. Then about 5 minutes later, that computer stops pinging it completely (except for one computer that never has a problem pinging it, cosmos.astro.psu.edu), however; I can ssh into any computer that hasn't pinged it yet, and from their I can ping it f
<UbuntuFire> tyczek: how did you do with the ath0 & wifi0 ? did you remove etho0 & lo also?
<coopster> disasm, What's the difference between cosmos and the other machines?
<MasterWitt> francesco: Yeah well this is linux, a lot of the common things that works in Windows is getting ironed out here in Linux. Soon I hope Adobe will fix this and hopefully all these small annoyances will be fixed. Linux is constantly being updated and new bugs are being found and squashed. I to have problems so your not alone :D
<tyczek> I have fresh install of Ubuntu
<francesco> Anyway, do you know how to solve it right now?
<NiNo> hello
<MasterWitt> francesco: Lemme search in the HTML codeing and I'll see if I can get the url of the videos, at least if it has one
<disasm> coopster: there shouldn't be any difference, same OS, it has the same hardware as carocal, however; 2 other machines have the same hardware as well and still have problems
<Lordlarm> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.14-cell - anyone know where to find it?
<marek|nano_> salut les mecs
<coopster> disasm, any networking differences, different switch, different port on the switch, static vs dhcp, etc?
<Lordlarm> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-cell <---- that is how it is written. wrote a small mistake over ^^
<midgenator> hello i have a question.. how do i control the brightness in totem using the keyboard?
<doogers> Is there a comand to open a GnomeSession from shell?
<kitche> doogers: gnome-session
<midgenator> i mean.. when its playing a movie embedded in the browser is it possible to add more brightness and contrast through the keyboard?
<doogers> thx
<midgenator> ?
<mvanbaak> hhmm
<disasm> coopster: all are static, I've moved carocal and cosmos to a couple different ports, some on the same switch, and some not, but still haven't seen any logical reason as to the issue
<mvanbaak> looks like it's stable
<mvanbaak> it's still transferring
<coopster> disasm, also, does PSU have required network registration for access?  From carocal can you browse the internet?
<mvanbaak> moving Futurama-s01-05.tar.gz
<midgenator> how do I control the brightness in totem when its playing a movie embedded in mozilla?
<mvanbaak> 40GB
<MasterWitt> francesco: The website did a good job at being an ass about the video urls. They are using iframes which makes it much harder to find things
<midgenator> ive been trying google but no answer
<francesco> I know.
<MasterWitt> francesco: But I am still searching.
<francesco> MasterWitt: So am I.
<doogers> kitche, Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified (gnome-session:28873): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<doogers> ??
<disasm> coopster: network works fine from carocal, everything outgoing is fine, incoming is fine for any given machine for approximately 5 minutes, and then it dies completely, yet it still listens to other machines on the network
<francesco> Are you using the command ftp://, MasterWitt?
<oklopol> hey, how can i get the frequency of /dev/dsp on my machine?
<MasterWitt> francesco: Nah, just searching the HTML code for any form of video format
<midgenator> ?????
<mikebeecham> hey guys...is there any icon replacement software for Ubuntu?
<harry_> hello geeks.... am a ubuntu newbie and have got probs with localhost, I posted it in forum but no use... no fixs could someone help out here
<francesco> MasterWitt: it seems to be a .asf file.
<loke_> Geeks?  Not very nice. =[
<harry_> P.S.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3944814#post3944814
<kitche> doogers: that is normal what you want most likely is startgnome I believe is the script
<disasm> coopster: what do you know, cosmos just stopped pinging carocal
<francesco> MasterWitt: if you open a link and move your mouse on the arrow, the bar shows you the link.
<midgenator> can someone please assist me? i need to add more brightness to a video using totem embedded in the browser... is it possible to do it by pressing any key or combination of keys?
<doogers> ok thax
<mvanbaak> disasm: maybe a problem with the switch ?
<midgenator> how do you add more brightness to a video in totem with the keyboard?
<francesco> MasterWitt: then i think it's an asf file.
<loke_> midgenator: I'm pretty sure you can't..
<mikebeecham> hey guys...is there any icon replacement software for Ubuntu?
<midgenator> not possible?
<doogers> kitche, startgnome don't exist
<midgenator> mmmmmm
<disasm> mvanbaak: I've moved it to a different switch already though, and that seems to be the only machine experiencing problems
<mvanbaak> midgenator: I think not
<kinroad> Is it good to enable USE_KEXEC in /etc/defaults/kexec so that it always uses kexec instead of rebooting? Does it cause any problems?
<propeller> .
<oklopol> ...frequency of /dev/dsp on my machine how to get?
<mvanbaak> disasm: flawky network interface ?
<midgenator> and if its not embedded
<harry_> am having issues with localhost could someone help me out ?
<coopster> disasm, hrmm. odd.  Offhand I'd say that the fact that it only happens after a machine has had prior contact would make me think that it's some sort of ARP/MAC addressing issue on carocal.  if it had a messed up ARP table then it would stop sending responses to the right machines.  I'd try putting carocal and another machine on a different switch and trying, and checking to make sure that the ARP entry in carocal doesn't change for a given MAC after i
<coopster> t stops responding
<midgenator> i mean directly in totem there are no keys to add brightness or contrast?
<disasm> mvanbaak: I've already disabled the built in network card and tried a pci one, same behavior
<mvanbaak> disasm: then check the ARP table as coopster suggests
<Dr_willis> midgenator,  you could run totem, and use its settins under color display to tweak stuff i guess
<MasterWitt> francesco: Yeah its a .asf file which can get complex because I think .asf files can hold advertisements and the actual video itself. The same with when I am on WWE.com, it will show the player, then it will play the first part, then it has trouble going into the ads before going into the actual video. In your case, the stupid thing is being a punk and when I put the .asf url into the totem media player, I get an error like thats no
<loke_> midgenator: Not with the keyboard, no.
<mvanbaak> disasm: and look for duplicate ip addresses
<midgenator> ok thanks :)
<mvanbaak> maybe two hosts have the same ip ?
<oskude> harry_, did you by any chance change your hostname ?
<coopster> disasm, same from the other machines, take one that hasn't pinged yet, start pinging, and note the ARP, and see if it has changed after the failure.  i'd help more, but must run to finish a project
<loke_> midgenator: IF you really need to use the ekyboard, alt+e, then press "n", press "b", then use the left and right arrow keys.
<MasterWitt> francesco: I think for the time being, use Windows just to view your lessons
<harry_> yup I gave it to be "server"
<coopster> disasm, man arp to get the syntax to display the table
<UbuntuFire> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<loke_> hm...change that from b to alt+b
<francesco> I can't use Windows, MasterWitt!
<loke_> alt+e, n, alt+b, left/right
<MasterWitt> francesco: Why not?
<francesco> Copyright problems...:)
<hobbit_> can't connect to the internet via wireless netgear wg111 usb fiesty fawn OS any help?
<MasterWitt> francesco: You mean you only have Ubuntu on your machine?
<benzs_s> how do you remove something without it also deleting ubuntu-desktop? 0_o
<francesco> Yes.
<harry_> oskude :  yup I gave it to be "server"
<coopster> francesco, MasterWitt, to jump into a conversation without knowing what it's about... I am a big fan of Qemu and VMWare for running a few stubborn windows apps that refuse to be wine'd
<UbuntuFire> VLC is a little messed up (allways got sound), fullscreen it show the video, in the normal window don't it
<francesco> I had Windows, MasterWitt.
<loke_> benzs_s: Ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, don't worry about it.
<Dr_willis> benzs_s,  ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package - removing anything it includes will remove it.
<oskude> harry_, hmm i cant find the fix for that... ubotu just says: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<coopster> anywho, gotta run
<mvanbaak> I prefer VirtualBox instead of qemu/vmware
<MasterWitt> coopster: Yeah, I personally hate Vmware. Wine is a jerk most of the time so I don't even bother
<francesco> coopster, can you load the videos in this page? http://www.consorzionettuno.it/nettuno/italian/corsi_uni/corsi.html
<harry_> okay oskude, let will check that and will let u know thanks
<oskude> anyone know how to easily fix that hostname problem ? please tell harry_ i cant find that info...
<coopster> MasterWitt, Why do you hate VMWare?  I had to buy a license due to needing something in  a hurry, and it's been pretty good to me after that
<MasterWitt> francesco: You can still use Windows. If you bought Windows XP or Vista then your license is only good for the computer you purchased it for. I donno why microsoft wants to be a  jerk and want u to buy a license for each computer. Thank god for linux :D :D :D
<kitche> oskude: what's the problem he is having was busy building a freesbie cd
<MasterWitt> coopster: Just to slow. On the other hand, Virtualbox is my savior :P
<hobbit_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coopster> francesco, nope, not from ubuntu
<coopster> seriously.  must work. have a good one.
<francesco> I think the format is .asf. What can you tell me about that?
<disasm> coopster: interesting, I did a arping from carocal to itself, and as soon as I ran it, all the other broken connections woke up
<kitche> francesco: it's a microsoft format need a player that plays microsoft's format but if it's drmed then your pretty much screwed from playing it
<MasterWitt> .asf i believe is a format used in playlist. Meaning within the .asf file, I think you can include advertisements, and other videos.
<mvanbaak> disasm: that is interesting !
<francesco> Nobody cracked it? :)
<benzs_s> loke_, Dr_willis: thanks
<zoom> hi friends ! i have pb with amule do you have an alternate prog ? my error paste at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48112/
<MasterWitt> francesco: But I could be wrong on the .asf file. When I played the video from a few places that used .asf extension, totem showed in the playlist other things inside, including a flash advertisement and the video of what I wanted to play.
<loke_> dc++?
<mvanbaak> .asf is a container format
<MasterWitt> mvanbaak: Yeah so I was right :P
<mvanbaak> it can contain the video, but it can also contain a playlist
<mvanbaak> it's like .ogm
<harry_> oskude :  /etc/hostname  entry shows only a entry "server" but in /etc/hosts it shows 192.168.1.100 localhost
<mvanbaak> that can be a video, or a playlist or only audio etc
<harry_> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<harry_> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<harry_> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<harry_> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<harry_> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<MasterWitt> mvanbaak: Yeah. They usually have like an advertisement before the video and then a advertisement after, depending on whats going on
<harry_> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<harry_> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<harry_> 192.168.1.100 localhost
<oskude> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mvanbaak> MasterWitt: most of the time indeed
<mvanbaak> harry_: now there is your problem !
<oskude> harry_, i assume you cant use sudo to edit that file ?
<MasterWitt> mvanbaak: Yeah, places like Gamespot, Wwe, CNN & things I think have that .asf file but incorported into a flash file
<mvanbaak> 19:33 <         harry_> 192.168.1.100 localhost
<mvanbaak> that is so wrong !
<harry_> oh
<mvanbaak> localhost should always be 127.0.0.1
<UbuntuFire> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<loke_> there's no place like 127.0.0.1
<mvanbaak> UbuntuFire: where are the upgrade instructions for release->testing
<Pirate_Hunter> hi how do i manually setup my internet configuration?
<mvanbaak> loke_ indeed !
<UbuntuFire> Madwifi have release a new version, how long can it take before ubuntu release a package for it?
<MasterWitt> francesco: Sorry but I'm outta ideas on how to help. Usually I could have found the video source but the website your wanting to work really sucks and makes it complicated to finding your videos. Maybe download DownloadHelper Firefox Extension. That extension scans websites for video formats and you can download them
<mvanbaak> Pirate_Hunter: ifconfig + route
<zoom> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> UbuntuFire: I would guess when hardy heron comes out
<Pirate_Hunter> mvanbaak: where do i find ipconfig+route is it in synaptic?
<barongas1> Is it possible to use apt to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10?
<mvanbaak> MasterWitt: to find out the final movie in an .asf playlist use: mplayer -playlist <url_to_asf_file>
<mvanbaak> it will show what it does
<Slart> UbuntuFire: unless the old version is a danger in some way.. securitywise or so..
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: ifconfig and route are part of base so you have them installed already
<francesco> MasterWitt: This only for a university exam?! :)
<mvanbaak> Pirate_Hunter: those two commands will be installed by default
<harry_> okay mvanbaak, thanks let me change it and let u know.... but plz note that 192.168.1.100 is my sys static IP where in my winx clients access it
<MasterWitt> francesco:https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006 - if you want to download it. Everytime you go a webpage with a flash file or some video, the icon will start flashing, Then you can download the video. This is like the last resort on possibly helping ya out :P
<UbuntuFire> guess I need to figure out how to install the source, Slart: nothing like that only that my card got supported in that version :S
<cannonball> How would I search available packages to find what package provides MIME/Parser.pm ?
<kitche> harry_: well the server doesn't need to have that in there the other computers need it in their hosts file though
<mvanbaak> UbuntuFire: compiling madwifi from source is easy
<UbuntuFire> don't want to mess around with it, since i guess it could remove the entier network. The wired still work
<mvanbaak> I had to do that on my toshiba laptop as well
<MasterWitt> francesco: or try what mvanbaak said above
<Slart> UbuntuFire: it's not that hard.. see if there isn't instructions on their site
<disasm> how long do dynamic arp entries live before they expire?
<AJC_Z0> cannonball: dpkg -f /path/to/file
<Slart> !find Parser.pm
<kitche> UbuntuFire: there might be instructions but then again madwifi isn't really even supported by the madwifi team anymore
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche, mvanbaak: im guessing both options are either done through terminal or they are integrated into network tools/wired network
<ubotu> File parser.pm found in bioperl, gforge-db-postgresql, libconvert-asn1-perl, libhttp-proxy-perl
<AJC_Z0> I think I misunderstood your question
<Slart> there you are, cannonball
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: both are command line tools
<mvanbaak> Pirate_Hunter: terminal :)
<cannonball> Slart: so that package is made for ubuntu.  Alright, I'll CPAN it.
<cannonball> err, isn't.
<UbuntuFire> well it is the remove ath0 and wifi0 that confuse me, should i remove eth0 and lo also? since they are the only one i got with ifconfig
<AJC_Z0> So how does one find the package without the help of an IRC bot?
<francesco> What about asp format?
<francesco> MasterWitt: What is asp format?
<Pirate_Hunter> mvanbaak, kitche: isnt there a gui/tutorial or cna you guide me through it
<Slart> cannonball: oh.. I think those are for ubuntu.. I don't think cpan packages show up here
<MasterWitt> francesco: Well crap, the DownloadHelper is not even picking up the videos on the website, sorry but I donno what else to tell ya. Yeah, I think it also does .asp format
<Slart> !info bioperl
<ubotu> bioperl: Perl tools for computational molecular biology. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (gutsy), package size 2131 kB, installed size 10384 kB
<Slart> !into libhttp-proxy-perl
<Slart> !info libhttp-proxy-perl
<ubotu> libhttp-proxy-perl: A pure Perl HTTP proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-1 (gutsy), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<cannonball> AJC_Z0: I'm not sure.  I tried apt-cache and aptitude, none of the options seem to allow me to search inside pacakges to tell me what files are provided (like urpmf for mandriva or yum whatprovides for Cent/RedHat).
<mikefoo> anyone use xen here?
<Slart> AJC_Z0: I think there is something called apt-search
<oskude> cannonball, apt-file search foo.bar
<ompaul> UbuntuFire, lo  is loopback needed for any networking at all eth0 is your first ethernet card - removing it may be detrimental
<Slart> !info apt-search
<ubotu> Package apt-search does not exist in gutsy
<MasterWitt> francesco: Sorry to cut this short but I gotta leave for work. Wish I could help and try figuring this out but I'm going to be late if I don't get my butt in gear. I hope someone is able to help you out. Laters
<Slart> !info apt-find
<ubotu> Package apt-find does not exist in gutsy
<cannonball> Ah, many things.
<Slart> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<MasterWitt> Later Everyone
<Slart> and now I'll stop torturing the bot for a while..=)
<cannonball> hehe
<UbuntuFire> so i should simply leave them then?
<matteo_> what news about wine-doors?
<ompaul> mikefoo, if you eat breakfast you may be asked that - and say no but know a lot about breakfast - so I strongly suggest ____ask the _channel_ the full question____
<matteo_> I loved it
<oskude> cannonball, and dont wonder, when you install apt-file the first time, it (silently?) downloads the whole list of all package contest, so it takes a while...
<matteo_> but now seems to be stopped
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: man <command> tells you what you need but route shouldn't really be touched unless your doing something that is not normal
<cannonball> oskude: Was just looking at it and wondering if it had stalled.  Thanks :-)
<francesco> MasterWitt. I think I have found the asf file but when i try to download it Totem says "error occured".
<matteo_> hey?
<oskude> cannonball, :) they should add a progressbar to it...
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: command ipconfig is not found in terminal am i doing anything wrong
<matteo_> someone hear me?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: ip or ifconfig
<harry_> mvanbaak : I changed the local host to be 127.0.0.1 and gave invoke-rc.d networking restart , then too I still cant ping my localhost
<AJC_Z0> I've found MIME/Parser.pm is in MIME tools - http://www.zeegee.com/code/perl/MIME-tools/
<loke_> matteo_: No, we cannot hear you.
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: sudo ifconfig
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: ipconfig is giving me nilche
<AJC_Z0> That seems much more likely that sone bio package
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: iFconfig where are you getting ipconfig from?
<oskude> harry_, so you where able to use the sudo command ? then its propably another problem...
<mvanbaak> harry_: can you pastbin the output of: ifconfig -a
<K`zan> Is there a way to reconfigure the vmware install that is preferred over just hacking /etc/vmware?
<cannonball> Slart: Odd, the file MIME/Parser.pm is provided by libmime-perl, but the bot didn't find it.  Is the bot limited to which sources it searches for things?
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: hmmm my bad will try that
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: I know ipconfig is from Winodws though :)
<mvanbaak> K`zan: aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<mvanbaak> ;)
<Slart> cannonball: I don't really know.. I thought it searched all packages.. but apparently not
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: yup
<mvanbaak> Pirate_Hunter: in linux it is ifconfig
<hobbit_> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<harry_> mvanbaak:  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:11:52:6E:34
<harry_>           inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<harry_>           inet6 addr: fe80::211:11ff:fe52:6e34/64 Scope:Link
<harry_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<harry_>           RX packets:2945 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<harry_>           TX packets:3058 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<harry_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<kitche> !paste | harry_
<ubotu> harry_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oskude> harry_, please dont paste here
<disasm> I though this was weird before... this has just hit a new level of weirdness... When ping stops working, I try an arping to the same ip address, and it gets the first response correct, 00:1C:C4:17:BD:8C, but then it starts receiving responses from 00:B0:D0:DB:D4:07
<RoAkSoAx> harry_, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste thuings
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: ive got it showing now how do i change it?
<K`zan> vmware, not virtualbox :-), I have my VMs on a partition and the install didn't stop at the question where it asks you where you want the VMs :-/.
<UbuntuFire> !paste
<ompaul> !botabuse | UbuntuFire
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> UbuntuFire: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<oskude> lol
<Locksm> Question, for some reason i cant watch flash items, fx youtube...
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Locksm> i've installed the flashplugin-nonfree
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: man ifconfig will tell you but it depends what you need ifconfig <interface> addr <address> netmask <netmask> should be it
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: How did you install it?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: or if you need dhcp just do dhclient <interface>
<Locksm> tried the sudo aptitude install way
<Locksm> and the unpacking of the 2 files and then doing those manually
<disasm> should I try changing it's ip address on the machine and in dns?
<mvanbaak> disasm: you can try that
<awjrichards> hi everyone - im using ubuntu 7.10, and just started having a really messed up issue.  i updated libcairo2 and libcairo2-dev packages this morning, and then started getting this error whenever i start a mozilla product: "could not initialize the browser's security component.  the most likely cause is problems with files in your browser's profile directory.  etc."  i tried all the answers i could find in googing the issue
<awjrichards>  - but to no avail.  i get ssl errors with every browser i've tried, as well as with thunderbird
<awjrichards> i've tried reinstalling firefox as well as openssl as well as reverting to earlier versions of libcairo (although i have no idea why this would be the problem...)
<awjrichards> does anyone have any thoughts?
<mikefoo> anyone use xen here?
<Pirate_Hunter> mvanbaak, kitche: how do I chnage my ifconfig manually, i wish to assign a static ip on top of my dynamin ip - im going to base it upon this tutorial that worked on XP (http://portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm)
<ompaul> awjrichards, when you say you updated it - how was it within ubuntu i.e. security updates
<awjrichards> ompaul - that's correct
<ompaul> harry_, please don't paste in the channel
<awjrichards> ompaul - it was an automatic update
<ompaul> awjrichards, have you restarted your gnome session since?
<awjrichards> ompaul - i have
<ompaul> awjrichards, do this in a terminal, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: sudo ifconfig <staticlanip> netmask <netmask> eth<X> up
<awjrichards> ompaul - done.  nothing to upgrade
<ompaul> awjrichards, I have to leave in 5 mins so please do this now and let me know how you get on
<ompaul> awjrichards, right reboot
<Locksm> got any other tip Jack_Sparrow  ??
<awjrichards> ok be back in a sec.
<Locksm> im kinda desperat
<Locksm> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<UbuntuFire> Would someone please, clarity this for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48121/
<Locksm> !flashplugin-nonfree
<rubax> Locksm: Have you tried installing it from firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: I understand there was a problem with the last flash update.. recent flash udate.  You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: im guessing you want me to do that as one line by inputing what i want, which etho do i use and what about the dns server of my ISP otherwise i wont connect to the net
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche, mvanbaak: (-_-)???
<Locksm> rubax, no..
<rubax> try it, worked for me
<ompaul> !nickspam | docgnome|afk
<ubotu> docgnome|afk: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<awjrichards> ompaul - same problem.
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow, i got the 2 files from the archive
<ompaul> awjrichards, then I suppose the issue is something else, I guess you got some piece of hardware that choose this moment in history to make an impression on you, pretty hard luck if you ask me.
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: yes, dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<josh__> Hi,
<josh__> I was wondering if there are any programs in linux which allow me to make movies in a similiar fassion to moviemaker in XP ? ive tried Lives,videmux but these only edit one video clip at a time. is there something in which i can place video clips one after the other in order to make a movie ?
<Locksm> but to run them is sudo filename right ?
<harry_> mvanbaak: could u help me plz
<awjrichards> ompaul - you think it's probably hardware related?  perhaps bad blocks in the hd?
<Konam> hey
<ompaul> awjrichards, in such a position I would try to use a live CD and check out if the video stuff is happy - if the disk is over 4 years old then I might start to suspect it
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: will try
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: alt + f2  ---> type gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    line 1:   nameserver    <yourISPnameserverIP>    line 2:   nameserver  <yourSecondaryISPnameserverIP>
<awjrichards> ompaul - will do thank sfor your help.  too bad im on a brand new laptop (<1mo. old)
<josh__> Hi,
<Konam> my laptop doesn't recognize the wireless network I set up with my wireless ap router, I don't know what could be causing it :(
<josh__> I was wondering if there are any programs in linux which allow me to make movies in a similiar fassion to moviemaker in XP ? ive tried Lives,videmux but these only edit one video clip at a time. is there something in which i can place video clips one after the other in order to make a movie ?
<Slart> josh__: not that I know.. but I don't know everything
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: are you behind a router or directly connecting to internet ?
<josh__> I looked at cinelerra, but no download link :S
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: kk lets see how things go
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: router
<Jack_Sparrow> !info cinelerra
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: then actually line 1 in resolv.conf  is     nameserver  <routerip>   then  the 2 lines i mentioned before
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in gutsy
<leitao> is there a way to resize (decrement the size) of an EXT3 partition?
<ompaul> awjrichards, do the live CD if it works then I think you need to consider that something in the upgrade went badly wrong, it will take you either a few mins to work out what happened, or it will take you hours and hours - you might consider backup of your personal data and then consider a reinstall - there are options in apt-get to get it to check out all the existing packages and make sure they were downloaded correctly and installed right
<awjrichards> ompaul - thanks a lot for the advice
<ompaul> awjrichards, gtg pity I can't have more time here :-( later
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: hmmm i dont know the routers ip how do i find out
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: arp -a (in a terminal) , this will give you ip and mac address of all local (tier 2) interfaces connected to your lan
<profanephobia> leitao, gnome partitioner can move and resize partitions
<Konam> can someone please help me
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: thanx
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: will now try
<loke_> !ask | Konam
<ubotu> Konam: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: ok, please feel free to ask again if it doesn't work
<davidstillson> hello everybody
<profanephobia> Konam, whats the problem?
<juano_1> hello davidstillson
<Konam> loke my laptop doesn't recognize the wireless network I set up with my wireless ap router, I don't know what could be causing it :(
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: if it dont wrk ill have to boot to xp to get online :(
<zorn> hey, how could i login via vnc, without having the user already logged in gnome?
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: heh... take good note then of what i told ya
<juano_1> pirate_hunter
<Konam> profanephobia the ubuntu restricted manager installed the driver of the wireless card, a broadcom
<davidstillson> i got a verizon 595 aircard to work today
<profanephobia> Konam, recognize how? you mean it doesnt show up in nm-applet?
<Pirate_Hunter> : np i have
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: before you reboot , try arp -a in windows cmd console and see routers ip
<Konam> profanephobia exactly
<profanephobia> Konam, and did you let it download the firmware?
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: one less step before reboot :)
<Konam> yes
<profanephobia> Konam, does it pick up other wireless networks?
<Pirate_Hunter> : np its my default gateway lol
<newbie289> plz help me on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48124/
<symtab> hello
<drudgry> so I set up a folder for sharing in windows box, should it show up in my samba folders automatically
<symtab> right after you login via gdm there is a maro background and then it goes to a black background and then to the wallpaper i selected
<symtab> is there a ways i can change that maro background
<symtab> ?
<josh__> Can PiTiVi run .rmvb files?
<hobbit_> when i go to install something it asks for the cd, when i put it in the drive it won't read it through synaptic but does in explorer view
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: will restart now or can i use alt+backspace to restart
<batma8> hey guys..ive used ubuntu before, and i just moved to gutsy..and im having a hell of a time wiht my agp geforce 5500fx, and ive gone through every single forum..i was gonna see if anyone in here had the same card and got it workin right
<abo> is there a program that can convert an audio cd to mp3 and name the files and tag them automatically?
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: you in windows ? or ubuntu ?
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: ubuntu
<phenom> Does any one have any sentiments on .bashrc being user writable?
<tdn> Does anyone have the time to help me get IrDA to work on my IBM Thinkpad T42?
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: cna i use alt+backspace key to bypass restart or does it only work for x?
<josh__> Can PiTiVi run .rmvb files to edit etc for AMVs?
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: i believe you can just type sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Henry_> quick question guys, trying to configure shorewall to enable port knocking, but "shorewall show capabilities" shows "Recent Match: not available."  I think it has something to do with iptables, but don't know how to enable it.  BTW, based on clean install of gutsy via alternate iso
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: or i cna do it your way :D
<Konam> profanephobia I haven't tried, mine is the only one around here :(
<Konam> profanephobia I could go elsewhere but at the moment I can't and the wifi hotspots aren't something usual around here :/
<Slart> abo: check sound juicer
<kahrytan> How do you install skins for Audacious?
<Slart> abo: or serpentine cd audio extractor
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: hehe... yea, i guess the sure one is rebooting.. but this isn't windows, so lets try command that first ;)
<profanephobia> Konam, that driver should have worked but have you tried ndiswrapper yet?
<adelie> what chmod argument allows me to set a directory such that its files are read/write by all, but the directory itself can not be deleted?
<kahrytan> How do you install skins for Audacious/XMMS?
<hobbit_> my cdrom drive doesn't mount properly
<ikonia> karmue: put them in .xmms
<newbie289> could someone help me out  on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48124/    or  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3944814#post3944814
<hobbit_> any help?
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: should i give ubuntu a different static ip to my xp or it wont matter?
<FLX> hello all
<Konam> profanephobia no, but the driver worked, the card is being recognize by ubuntu and I can turn it on (I could not if it wasn't)
<adelie> I want people to be able to create files in the folder without making the folder itself deletable
<Slart> Henry_: there are modules for different things in iptables.. one module for reverse dns checking.. one module for os fingerprinting etc.. perhaps it's a module it wants?
<adelie> is that just chmod 664?
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: it's a good idea to give another one, or else router can mix up name resolving by mistake... just to be sure i suggest another ip
<Henry_> Slart, i think so, but how do i install the module?
<NetLarIrvine> I have Ubuntu 7.10 , where is Apache2?
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: just as if it were another computer
<profanephobia> Konam, yeah but if it was working right you would have connected to your AP already
<kahrytan> How do you install skins for Audacious/XMMS?
<ikonia> karmue: @
<josh__> PiTiVi
<NetLarIrvine> I want to change the config file
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: already did so :D
<adelie> NetLarIrvine: apt-get install apache2
<josh__> oops
<ikonia> kahrytan: ~/.xxms/skins
<Slart> Henry_: I think those are kernel modules.. I think there's some kind of ncurses gui for installing those.. hang on
<Kris_> Hello there
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: now lets see if this will work or ill be disconnected
<NetLarIrvine> Oh , it was not already installed?
<ikonia> kahrytan: ~/.xmms sorry
<profanephobia> Konam, are you sure your router is broadcasting its SSID?
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  But Audacious is what i'm using
<ikonia> kahrytan: then why are you asking for xmms ?
<josh__> I Need a converter for files, or a plug-inf or pitivi to run .rm files?
<adelie> NetLarIrvine: the default directory for the web page is /var/www
<kahrytan> People might know about audacious?
<hobbit_> everything i try to install it reverts me to my cd
<hobbit_> i am  trying to install apache2 as well
<ikonia> kahrytan: then ask for audacious not xmms !
<profanephobia> hobbit_, change software sources
<Konam> profanephobia yes, and I've tried to connect manually and couldn't either
<Pirate_Hunter> /etc/init.d/network restart - dont work lol no such file or directory lol
<Slart> Henry_: sudo module-assistant perhaps?
<hobbit_> profanephobia, where is that?
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  anyways, the archives are in Skins  .. and I tried them unpacked.
<NetLarIrvine> adelie, yes i found that, but where is Apache stored, I want to get to the config file
<ikonia> profanephobia: /etc/init.d/networking
<Kris_> If you are getting asked for a cd
<Kris_> Open Synaptic
<profanephobia> hobbit_, system -> admin -> software sources
<hobbit_> k thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: /etc/init.d/networking
<adelie> NetLarIrvine: all config files are stored in /etc
<Kris_> Then open the software sources
<Kris_> agg, he beat me.
<profanephobia> ikonia, huh?
<NetLarIrvine> thanks
<newbie289> could someone help me out  on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48124/    or  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3944814#post3944814
<ikonia> profanephobia: was meant for Pirate_Hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> profanephobia: ignore that it was by mistake
<Henry_> slart, will try
<ikonia> profanephobia: sorry
<adelie> NetLarIrvine: sec, let me check my server
<profanephobia> np
<profanephobia> Konam, maybe you should try ndiswrapper then
<Slart> Henry_: be careful.. I'm not sure this is the right way to do this.. bring a towel and a flashlight just in case ;)
<Henry_> slart, "command not found" for module-assistant
<adelie> NetLarIrvine: yeah /etc/apache2/
<Slart> Henry_: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<NetLarIrvine> thanks, I think it is named apache2.conf right?
<Slart> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.11 (gutsy), package size 97 kB, installed size 508 kB
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: yes
<Kris_> Apache2 changes version name of config with each build lol
<vertz> Hi! anyone know how i can turn off tap on the mouse pad on my laptop? pretty annoying
<Henry_> slart - wow, neato.  it works
<Kris_> Yeah
<NetLarIrvine> that is dumb
<kahrytan> How do you install skins for Audacious?
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: i dont even know if it worked??? i did it and it said ok but i dont know if it really worked lol im still connected
<profanephobia> NetLarIrvine, it should be that
<josh__> I need a file converter to convert .rm files into appropiate file types for PiTiVi
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: sudo ifconfig , check ip address
<drudgry> doh.. software firewall was on
<Slart> Henry_: hmm. the module might already be installed.. try this.. "sudo modprobe ipt_recent" I even had tab autocompletion there.. sudo modprobe ip<tab> gave me a long list of ip tables modules
<Henry_> slart - iptables is not listed as one of the packages that can be "assisted"
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: thanx
<profanephobia> josh__, is that rm audio or video?
<josh__> video
<ikonia> kahrytan: /usr/share/audacious/skins
<adelie> newbie289: can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<josh__> I'm trying to create AMVs.
<FLX> does anyone know a nice kmenu alternative?
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  that folder doesnt exist
<ikonia> kahrytan: you don't extract the skin files either
<FLX> i use kbfx now, but i would like something different
<Henry_> hmm, sudo modprobe ipt_recent gives no response
<newbie289> adelie: nope I cant
<Kris_> Vertz: All you need to do is change the setting in the mouse config in preferences, but you often have to have a Synaptics mouse driver installed, you can see it in Synaptic.
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  that folder does not exist
<Slart> Henry_: but the tab autocomplete worked, right?
<rparkhurst> is openafs still supported in gutsy?
<adelie> newbie289: just 100% packet loss? or some error?
<Henry_> sudo, yes
<ikonia> kahrytan: how did you install audacious
<profanephobia> vertz, gsynaptics
<impact> hi there
<Slart> Henry_: then try running that software again
<newbie289> nothing it just hangs.. no results
<Slart> Henry_: the one you tried at the start..
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  repo and I found it, /usr/share/audacious
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: going to do a full restart
<Henry_> i mean, slart, yes
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: emm ok
<impact> does anybody know if there is a equalizer plugin for rythmbox?
<Henry_> the module assistant?, slart?
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  It ignores ~/.audacious/Skins it seems
<Slart> Henry_: no.. whatever it was that needed that module
<ikonia> kahrytan: I didn't say do that
<adelie> newbie289: ooh, and under computers that are allowed to access the server, did you include Localhost?
<ikonia> kahrytan: how did you install audcious
<vertz> profanephobia: gsynaptic isnt installed
<Henry_> slart, still not showing up
<adelie> newbie289: I actually just screwed that up myself
<vertz> oh
<vertz> haha
<Henry_> slart, when i run shorewall show capabilities, i'm still getting not available
<vertz> woow
<adelie> newbie289: ..today
<impact> does anybody know if there is either a equalizer plugin for rhythmbox or a gnome vfs plugin for audacious?
<profanephobia> vertz, i meant for you to install it... it gives options for touchpads
<mojo> Anyone know where I can find a good tutorial on using htop?  Every now and then my computer (1GB) runs out of memory and slows to a sub-sub-crawl until the kernel low-mem thing kicks in and starts killing processes.  Using htop I managed to see that there were SEVERAL instances of nautilus listed, all showing 892Mb memory usage.  That is insane.  Even now, while my load average is at 0.44 I see that there are like 13 instances, even though
<mojo>  (supposedly) the only nautilus window I have open is my desktop.  Why does it show so many dupes?  How do I more effectively narrow down which app is eating my RAM ???
<vertz> Kris_ & profanephobia i must have been really fucked up, im 100% sure i didnt see that option on the mouse pref before hehe
<stdin> !language | vertz
<ubotu> vertz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> Henry_: hmm.. perhaps it isn't enabled after all..
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  I already answered that ques
<adelie> mojo: did you try man htop and / or info htop?
<ikonia> kahrytan: answer it again, I missed it
<Henry_> slart, i think so .. i've had little luck with my google-fu trying to enable it
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  repo
<newbie289> adelie:  no its not included in client's host but they could easily access my localhost under 192 IP
<vertz> profanephobia: any need to restart x? cos it still works after i removed the tap to click option
<ikonia> kahrytan: ok then /usr/share/audacious/Skins exists as I told you
<Henry_> the closest i could find was http://www.mail-archive.com/shorewall-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg04140.html
<Henry_> and that didn't do anything at all
<KDuB> where are the temp internet files located?
<profanephobia> vertz, prolly yes
<adelie> newbie289: can you access your own computer from the address on the network? (192.168...)
<vertz> lets give it a try :)
<vertz> thanks
<profanephobia> np
<lamalex> Can anyone help me? I cannot log in via a normal gnome session
<newbie289> thro' firefox I cant
<ikonia> lamalex: tell me the problem
<lamalex> only via failsafe, but I can't figure out what's wrong
<adelie> mojo: also, something else completly, consider alt-f2 and `gksudo gnome-system-monitor' I like that the best.
<lamalex> ikonia: I'm trying to figure out what exactly the problem is
<ikonia> lamalex: explain to me the problem
<adelie> newbie289: for example can you ping yourself from the same address all the other computers can?
<lamalex> ikonia: I try to log in, it gets about half way (gdm login screen goes away), then  X restarts
<cannonball> lamalex: when that happened to me, there were gnome session files in /tmp that were owned by the incorrect uid and gnome exited.
<lamalex> cannonball: any idea what those files were called
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: hod it go ?
<aninhumer> I have installed my new webcam (a Logitech QuickCam Connect) and it works okay in Camorama, but in Ekiga I only get a 160x120 picture
<adelie> anyone know how to stop logging name changes and people leaving the room?
<Henry_> any other ideas about the iptable? and ipt_recent?
<adelie> newbie289: if so, can fix that
<Konam> profanephobia can I use the one in the repos?
<adelie> newbie289: brb
<cannonball> lamalex: /tmp/gconf-USERNAME/* /tmp/orbit-USERNAME/* /tmp/hsperfdata_USERNAME/*(make sure that directory is owned by correct user as well).
<Picchio> profanephobia i got it working, but not with the ubuntu-package
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: it didnt work at first but tried setting it through worked network and did the trick however it dont show my assigned ip address so im guessing it failed
<atlantia> if anyone has a way or howto for using xorg 7.3 in Gutsy lemme know
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: what ip are you trying to enter ? and netmask ?
<profanephobia> Konam, yes
<profanephobia> Picchio, good to hear
<ikonia> atlantia don't do it
<josh__> Hey, I Need a movie maker, which is similar to windows movie maker? and will support .rmvb files that I can import.
<atlantia> ikonia: why
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: 192.168.1.132/ 255.255.255.0
<lamalex> cannonball: I was hoping that was it, but it's all owned by me
<DrChirs> I've got a shell script, script.sh, that needs to be run as root.  However, trying to call it with sudo script.sh returns a "command not found" error.  What is the proper way to call it?
<atlantia> ikonia: having major issues with intel 915 and resolution on my external monitor, I can afford the chance trust me
<ikonia> atlantia 7.3 is built against later dependancies than gutsy
<Kenai> I am having a problem with my sound, on my Vostro 1500. I am following Method 'D' under the wiki's Gutsy Intel HD Audio Controller article. I have a missing file. Could sombody help me?
<atlantia> ikonia: i figured as much
<mojo> adelie, i have looked at the manual but it does not really give me a good feel for how to use it for certain scenarios.  i was hoping for a good tutorial.  also, htop is console and can run in a VT or shh login whereas gnome-system-monitor is strictly GUI (and I run that, too, in my upper panel)
<Henry_> slart, any other ideas of what i can try?
<mikefoo> so how do I get flash plugin to work correctly in firefox? I installed flashplugin-nonfree, but it doesn't load flash in firefox, anyone have an idea?
<josh__> Hey, I Need a movie maker, which is similar to windows movie maker? and will support .rmvb files that I can import.
<Slart> Henry_: I'm googling... I'll let you know if I find anything
<naxa> hi! how can i start a custom command at boot up?
<kitche> mikefoo: that's it besides restart firefox unless your on amd64
<naxa> (before gdm)
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: (-_-)???
<mikefoo> nah im on 32bit
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: then it would be:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.132 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Henry_> slart, oh, cool, thanks .. didn't mean to push, just wondering if you'd lost interest :)
<KuK0x> hello
<KuK0x> hello everybody
<KuK0x> how are you
<newbie289> adelie:  thanks I got that fixed thro' mvanbaak
<Slart> Henry_: nope... I have a ubuntu box as a server myself so this is good info for me as well =)
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: isnt there a gui for this wired network seems not to do anything even knowing it has d correct setting do i have to do thorugh command line?
<Ximal> I finally got my encryption to work with gnupg ... but whenever i open the tar/zip file it let's me open it without even having to enter a password .. Why is that ?
<adelie> newbie289: awsome. Broken hosts list perchance?
<kitche> Ximal: because your opening the tar/zip file and not the encrypted file
<atlantia> so the answer for 7.3 and ubuntu is NO or yes, but with caveats and here's the proper way to do it
<Henry_> slart, i'm paranoid about ssh attacks, so i'm trying to implement port knocking, but the recent ip is required for this
<Ximal> which one is the encrypted file ? the pgp file ?
<kitche> Ximal: yep
<atlantia> casue there is a debian release with 7.3 and I am about to use that, but I hate reinstalling, and I use ubuntu for my desktop
<newbie289> adelie:  I just did  ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up and it worked
<Ximal> thank you kitche ... it wasn't doing what i asked it to earlier... thanks much ;)
<riotkittie> sigh
<josh__> Hey, I Need a movie maker, which is similar to windows movie maker? and will support .rmvb files that I can import.
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: system ----> administtration ---> network
<bkruse> hey guys, do you guys know how to bind dhcpd to one device?
<Ximal> why does it output 2 files though kitche .. a pgp and a tar/zip file ? is what i'd like to know
<juano_1> how do you create a tar file ?? tar -cvf somefile ?
<IMYojimbo> where can u get some decent open Joomla Templates?
<mikefoo> xp is faster then unbuntu on this laptop  =\
<riotkittie> juano_1: yea
<mikefoo> ubuntu*
<juano_1> riotkittie: not working
<Slart> Henry_: I can't find any info on enabling ipt_recent.. apart from using modprobe like you just did.. odd that shorewall doesn't see it
<riotkittie> mikefoo: what are the laptop's specs?
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: lol did that it is the same as wired network well going to restart one more time than going to find a command to show current ip
<Ximal> eh kitche ?
<mikefoo> 1.4Ghz/1GB
<aninhumer> Is there any way to manually change webcam resolution in ekiga?
<Henry_> huh, does it have anything to do with this slart? http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/netfilter-extensions-HOWTO-2.html
<tyczek> do you know how often Ati develop their drivers?
<Henry_> because, quite frankly, i don' t think i'm up to compiling th kernel
<atlantia> any hard core ubuntu peeps wanna chime in on this let me know. I'd like to hear some pros and cons, cause right now, running at this resolution is horrible
<atlantia> extra commas included
<kitche> tyczek: when they feel like it but there is a radeonhd driver now for r5xx/r6xx written by Novell which will be good
<riotkittie> errr.  atlantia, why not just change the resolution then? why do you need 7.3 to do that?
<mojo> tyczek, go to phronix's site, they have lot of stuff about ATi including something called the trugh about ATi or something, which outlines their development cycle
<Slart> Henry_: I don't think so.. we're not compiling netfilter.. and the module is already there.. I think it's even enabled.. although smoothwall doesn't see it
<josh__> Hey, I Need a movie maker, which is similar to windows movie maker? and will support .rmvb files that I can import.
<josh__> Hey, I Need a movie maker, which is similar to windows movie maker? and will support .rmvb files that I can import.
<bjbum> is anyone familiar with which compiz plugin is responsible for switching desktops when you move your mouse to the screen edge? i'm struggling to turn that option off
<josh__> Hey, I Need a movie maker, which is similar to windows movie maker? and will support .rmvb files that I can import.
<kitche> atlantia: just dow hat your going to do if you mess up your kinda on your own
<mojo> josh__, you are gonna get kicked for flooding
<Kenai> josh, have you searched google
<tyczek> You know: I need good driver for Radeon mobility HD 2600
<josh__> Yes, but non allow me to run real media files
<tyczek> I need to connect my CRT monitor >.>
<josh__> Mojo, no-one would answer.
<IceGuest_7> I just installed ubuntu and am getting the "minimal bash-like line..." message at boot
<Henry_> slart, oh, i see .. just browsed the man page for modprobe
<Henry_> slart, i agree, i think that should've worked too :(
<IceGuest_7> is this due to the installer being broken?
<ikonia> josh__: you've done a good job of getting ignored by everyone
<kitche> IceGuest_7: what do you mean?
<ikonia> josh__: don't flood the room
<Kenai> josh- try looking for the codec in add/remove programs list, that will support your file type
<lamalex> it seems that X crashes when I try to log in
<Slart> Henry_: you can get a list of modules too.. lsmod... try lsmod | grep -i ip
<lamalex> but I'm not seeing any errors in the xorg log
<wols> lamalex: ~/.xsession-errors
<atlantia> kitche: yeah i know that, and i am hopefully proficient enough to manage the process. What i would like to find is a solution to the issue. No matter what path.
<kitche> lamalex: because X isn't crashing it most likely gdm
<mojo> josh__, (1) sometimes you have to wait a bit for a reply, not everyone is glued to their monitor  (2) if nobody knows the answer, you probably won't get a reply.  try other channels like #linux or search the chan list for linux/video related channels and maybe someone will know there.  (3) google with good search terms.  like "linux" and "rmvb".
<riotkittie> good lord. that was obnoxious.
<kiiz> are suggested and recommended dependencies needed for a package to work
<tyczek> 7.11 is good for my lcd laptop... but when I connect CRT it's messing my xorg...
<atlantia> kitche: i mean, I would think that 1280x1024 on a monitor that does 1680x1050 would be enough of a PIA to seek *some* solution..
<Henry_> slart ipt_recent is listed there
<Slart> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<aninhumer> I had a vauge answer for him as well
<Henry_> does that mean it's installed/enabled?
<kitche> atlantia: get 915resolution it fixes your problem
<juano_1> riotkittie: eehh worked... im so dumb i forgot the tar archive name
<riotkittie> juano_1: oops :)
<lamalex> hmm.. I wish .xsession-errors was time stamped
<atlantia> kitche: tried that, I either didn't know how to use it or it didn't work
<juano_1> riotkittie: :)
<Slart> Henry_: I thought it meant that it was installed and the number after it was how many other modules that were using it.. but now I'm not sure any more
<disasm> well, another computer has that ip address, where that computer is, I have no clue. I think my supervisor has an admin login to the switches and can look up what port the computer is connected to tomorrow when he's in, Changing the ip fixed the problem though
<lamalex> kitche: I think x /is/ crashing
<Henry_> slart, my # was 10392, which would be a surprising number of dependencies
<Henry_> :)
<atlantia> kitche: AFAIK, you install the package, it updates it's script in init, reboot, happy time.. however, from what I understand, the things it does was supposed to have been fixed with the latest intel driver
<kitche> lamalex: if X is crashing it wouldn't take you back to gdm
<Slart> Henry_: ah.. no. .the number after that one..
<Slart> Henry_: perhaps you somehow have to restart iptables for it to enable the module..
<lamalex> kitche: well, the screen goes black, the nvidia splash screen comes up, and then gdm. So it's not just straight back to gdm
<kitche> atlantia: maybe but the latest intel driver doesn't work the way it's suppose to it makes some intel chipsets crash
<mvanbaak> yay
<mvanbaak> hurray for iwl3945
<mvanbaak> finally my thinkpad is running stable on wireless
<kitche> lamalex: yep that is X /var/log/Xorg.1.log should show you something
<Orionnn> anyone know any secrets to enabling desktop effects on an ati x1150 integrated... or is that just laughable?
<voidmage> Java won't start when I go to a page with a java applet in firefox
<atlantia> kitche: well, i imagine that parameter is pased in xorf.conf somehow
<Orionnn> my wireless wasnt bad
<atlantia> kitche: i have spent over 2 days time working on it, gave up to get real work done. If you know of a straight forward howto or something let me know
<Henry_> slart, oh .. then my number is zero
<Orionnn> m winmodem was irritating
<Henry_> slart, which makes sens
<Henry_> e
<Slart> Henry_: yes.. mine too
<kitche> !915resolution | atlantia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tyczek> kitche: do you think... those drivers will be good for hd2600?
<IceGuest_7> I just installed ubuntu and am getting the "minimal bash-like line..." message at boot, is this due to the installer being broken?
<kitche> tyczek: umm radeonhd driver is barely useable right now
<atlantia> lol
<raposa> hi.  where in the compiz manager do I enable the application shuffle?  this is like alt+tab, but a different effect.
<Orionnn> also... anyone having trouble installing a flash plugin?
<raposa> it used to be win+tab
<Orionnn> well neither are the nvidias
<profanephobia> Orionnn, read topic
<crdlb> raposa: join #compiz-fusion
<atlantia> i have noticed that all discussions avoid dealing with the issue directly
<tyczek> kitche: i'll try, thanks
<lamalex> kitche: .1? not .0?
<Orionnn> i had desktop cube running on my 7800gt jus fine
<Poisonkiller> Orionnn: which web browser are you using
<kitche> atlantia: just look up 915resolution since there is tons of tutorials on how to use it
<gluck> someone knows about openoffice patches from ubuntu?
<raposa> crdlb, thanks.
<kitche> lamalex: yes .1 since .0 is the lastest X log that is running
<Orionnn> firefox
<atlantia> kitche: .... lol ty
<lamalex> wols: thanks for that .xsession-errors file
<lamalex> it's fulll of stuff
<bmk789> how do i install grub from the liveCD with the configuration from my HD install?
<mojo> raphink, there are a few variations, the ring switcher, the shift switcher, etc...  install compiz advanced desktop effects settings manager... looking for the package name, 1sec...
<kitche> atlantia: but that is your issue which you don't believe but then again the intel drivrs don't work very well they might work on your chipset they might now
<atlantia> kitche: oh i know it's the issue, the question is how to address it
<Orionnn> blech... im just going to return this notebook and get a 8600m gt
<Poisonkiller> Orionnn: go to synaptic package manager->Settings->Repositories and check, if universe and multiverse are checked
<voidmage> Java crashes whenever I go to a page with a java applet. Logs at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48133/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48135/
<hobbit_> how do you link your apache2 server to your domain?
<lamalex> kitche: nothing in the Xorg logs, I've been tailing them out
<atlantia> LOL GD
<tonyyarusso> hobbit_: what do you mean?
<davidstillson> void - do you have java installed?
<atlantia> i hate this.. hey go to this forum.. which links to another forum, which links to a 404
<kitche> lamalex: umm you don't tail then you cat them
<voidmage> yes...
<Casey> how do you mount your windows partition when you're using the livecd
<hobbit_> tonyyarusso, i just installed apache2 and i want to put a website online and be able to access it
<davidstillson> what version are you running?
<voidmage> 6
<profanephobia> hobbit_, i think i know what your asking... you need a dns service
<JacobSingh> Hi, Just moved from SuSE and flash is broken in FF after installing via apt
<JacobSingh> any ideas?
<profanephobia> hobbit_, and a registered domain name
<hobbit_> i have one
<kitche> !flashissue | JacobSingh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> JacobSingh, read topic
<davidstillson> was it working before, or are you just now trying to install it?
<_FR0D0> hi i have a problem installing opencrome following the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome,  the compilation stops with an error, the first lie of the error is: "/usr/include/string.h:293: error: conflicting types for 'xf86memmove'"
<tonyyarusso> hobbit_: Ah, all right.  If you only have one site, the default folder is /var/www.  If you want to host multiple ones, you'll need to use VHOSTs in your apache config.
<KDuB> where are the temp internet files located?
<atlantia> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Konam> profanephobia I have a question, with lspci it says that my broadcom is a bcm94311, that's a bcm4311? is just that a bcm94311 doesn't show up on the broadcom website
<aninhumer> Does anyone know why my framerate, resolution and field of view are all much lower in ekiga than camorama?
<hobbit_> profanephobia, how do i make that point to my dns server?
<profanephobia> hobbit_, well you need to point the domain name to the serverrs IP address
<JacobSingh> davidstillson: was working in suse
<mojo> raphink, "sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager" in a terminal or search for it in synaptic package manager.  It is in the Universe repository, so you will have to be sure that is active on your system (easiest in synaptic to add that repo)
<JacobSingh> and I installed the non-free plugin
<Poisonkiller> KDuB: there shouldn't be any temp internet files...
<lamalex> http://pastebin.ca/815079
<atlantia> hahahaha someone read this and tell me the exact problem with support as it stands today
<atlantia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268699
<tonyyarusso> KDuB: Firefox's browser cache is something like ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles/*/Cache/
<profanephobia> Konam, may be a customized chip by the manufacturer
<lamalex> that's my .xsession-errors file from my last login attempt
<voidmage> davidstillson: I get the same error in firefox and konqueror
<Joe_CoT> hey, having a weird issue in gutsy the mouse cursor isn't correctly changing from a pointer to a text cursor. any pertinent issues you're aware of?
<profanephobia> Konam, of your computer
<lamalex> i removed the old one and made a brand new one, and that's it
<hobbit_> profanephobia, is there something i can read so I can learn this like online or something?
<KDuB> Poisonkiller, there has to be.... i want to download a file in there to my desktop
<atlantia> it's like hey go here! --> go here!!! ---> GO HERE!! :) ---> 404!!!
<hobbit_> profanephobia, so i don't have to keep asking you questions
<Konam> profanephobia but it's bcm4311 compatible?
<profanephobia> hobbit_, go here: www.easydns.com
<profanephobia> Konam, i dont know
<davidstillson> I had to enable all my repositories, then go into Applications -> Add/Remove and install java runtime that way
<profanephobia> but i would think so Konam
<Poisonkiller> KDuB: if you are using firefox, it downloads directly to Home folder(if you haven't changed it)
<lamalex> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/815079
<hobbit_> profanephobia, ok
<davidstillson> it would only install after i enable universe, multiveerse, and 3rd-party
<KDuB> but what i want to download is stream audio...
<KDuB> firefox cant dl the mp3 directly
<KDuB> i have to get it from my temp ineternet files
<KDuB> then save it
<davidstillson> i couldn't get the java installer from the firefox pages to work
<voidmage> davidstillson: I have sun-java6-bin,jre,jdk,plugin all installed
<davidstillson> hmm
<voidmage> It was working fine until just now.
<Poisonkiller> KDuB: can you give us the site?
<voidmage> I also can't run java locally either
<IceGuest_7> I just installed ubuntu and am getting the "minimal bash-like line..." message at boot, is this due to the installer being broken?
<kitche> lamalex: it's XGL crashing not X
<davidstillson> you might have to try a reinstall
<atlantia> I swear to all the imaginary deities in the world.. grant me the power to simply change my resolution to the proper size, or give me a howto that works, ramen
<Casey> if windows was fat32, would i replace 'ntfs' with 'fat32' in 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222'
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | atlantia
<ubotu> atlantia: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lamalex> XGL isn't installed
<davidstillson> easiest way is through synaptic
<kitche> IceGuest_7: umm that has nothing to do with the installer but you still haven't anwsered my question
<atlantia> MUWAHAHAHAH
<tonyyarusso> Casey: vfat, actually
<kitche> lamalex: well that error says it is
<lamalex> I know
<adrian_> HELP!! one simple Q: what is the standard command to move files
<lamalex> which is really strange
<tonyyarusso> adrian_: mv
<adrian_> tx
<Casey> ok thanks tonyyarusso
<disasm> atlantia: just set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lamalex> dpkg -L Xgl says 'xgl is not installed'
<atlantia> tonyyarusso: do people just auto cue the bot
<atlantia> disasm: using 915 chipset
<JacobSingh> I just reinstalled the flash package, but not dice...
<juano_1> adrian_: mv <something>  <somewhereelse>
<tonyyarusso> atlantia: just about, yes.  When we see a line with partial information.
<ikonia> !flashissues >JacobSingh
 * atlantia notes <-- is using 915chipset, i have been dealing with xorg.conf for years
<kitche> JacobSingh: read the topic again
<atlantia> tonyyarusso: sorry bro, didn;'t get to recap the last hour of whining
<tonyyarusso> atlantia: heh :(
<JacobSingh> ikonia: Damn, that sucks... Can I just dl the static binary from adobe?
<MasterShrek> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<kitche> JacobSingh: you have to manually install it
<voidmage> I just got an updated flashplugin-nonfree package that works
<voidmage> Fixed the md5 error with the new version
<Andycasss> Is there any way to enable looping the axis/buttons of my joystick? Right now i have to press the axis buttons for hundreds of times to scroll in mythvideo
<ikonia> JacobSingh: yes
<davidstillson> void - cool
<voidmage> davidstillson: purging and reinstalling the java6 packages fixed it
<voidmage> thanks
<Arelis> How do i speed Ubuntu up?
<voidmage> Arelis: carefully?
<tonyyarusso> Arelis: stop using X?
<Poisonkiller> Arelis: disable all eye candy
<Arelis> tonyyarusso: I'm a graphical artist, can't do that
<Arelis> Poisonkiller: Compiz is not on
<kane77> can I somehow customize the shutdown menu? (eg that it would only show hibernate and suspend)
<disasm> Arelis: use fluxbox ;-)
<davidstillson> void - no prob..  i had a hell of a time getting java to run right
<voidmage> find any processes using all your cpu time for no reason and kill them?
<inflik> hi i just installed 7.10 on my dell inspiron1520 and my sound doesnt seem to be working it says that it cant find the device or something can anyone help me please
<Arelis> disasm: Once in there: How do i run my programs, how do i browse my files, how do i access my hardware?
<tonyyarusso> kane77: yes, but I don't think it's as simple as a config option somewhere.
<Poisonkiller> Arelis: you could switch to another desktop, like fluxbox or install Xubuntu
<disasm> Arelis: command line? I know, not the answer you're looking for, it's all I use though ;-)
<Arelis> Poisonkiller: I don't like Xfce
<Arelis> disasm: Naw, i want to be able to access my hardware quick 'n easy
<davidstillson> Arelis - System -> Administration -> System Monitor is very similar to the task manager in windows
<inflik> hello can someone help me please?
<juano_1> !ask | inflik
<ubotu> inflik: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marc> hey guys
<disasm> Arelis: what's quicker than the command line :-P
<tarjei_> I need help configuring my MX518 mouse to work. I already searched for it here, but I have a problem. I am suppose to edit xorg.conf, but I can't open it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439300&highlight=logitech+518+mouse
<tarjei_> How do I open it?
<Poisonkiller> Arelis: then fluxbox is your best shot
<tarjei_> Where is it, or what do I type in the terminal?
<IceGuest_7> so it sounds like no one has an answer
<Arelis> disasm: the GUI is somehow faster.
<disasm> Arelis: there is always the option of adding more ram, maybe a faster processor as well
<tonyyarusso> tarjei_: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make a backup before you do)
<kitche> tarjei_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the cli
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nano  also works
<tarjei_> How do I make a backup?
<marc> can someone help me? i dual booted Ubuntu with my Vista computer and when I attempt to load Ubuntu I get the "OUT OF RANGE" error, im in xserver-xorg and I dont know what I should change the configurations to. Can someone help?
<tonyyarusso> tarjei_: cp
<inflik> ok well when i click the sound control it gives me this No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<tarjei_> What?
<lamalex> kitche: package name is xserver-xgl, turns out it is installed. removing now
<Arelis> Poisonkiller: Hmm, no, it's not THAT slow - it's just that the terminal takes 3 seconds to open, firefox takes 5 (but it has over 70 extensions installed i think) and some other programs take long too. I have 786MB RAM
<juano_1> tarjei_: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<Jack_Sparrow> marc: set it to vesa and max res of 1024 to get into basic gui wm
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: which etho is normally used for connection is it eth0/1 or is it based upon how many network cards the pc got?
<marc> where do I set the max res? sorry im a noob ;/
<disasm> Arelis: most of the apps I use (firefox, thunderbird, aterm, rox, xlock) I map in fluxbox to WIN-X where X is a given letter, such ash WIN-F for firefox, that way that stupid windows key has a use, and I can open up applications a heck of a lot faster than using a mouse and scrolling through menus
<mavi-> Pirate_Hunter: eth0 is the first, then you get eth1 if you add another card
<wolflord> Afternoon everyone !!
<Jack_Sparrow> marc: are you at command line or are you running live or ?
<marc> im at the command line now, i just finished installing
<Arelis> disasm: and what about games?
<marc> in recovery mode
<tarjei_> "You'll notice above that I have mx518 for my device. I mapped this using udev rules by adding the following to a new file called 19-local.rules to the /etc/udev/rules.d/ folder with the following information:
<tarjei_> "
<wolflord> quick questionsfor you all, HOW THE HECK TO YOU BACK UP YOUR SYSTEM ??
<tarjei_> What does he want me to do?
<Poisonkiller> wolflord: it's evening here
<tarjei_> I don't understand.
<Pirate_Hunter> mavi-: how do i find which card belongs to which connection?
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: based on many it got... if you have 1 network card it defaults to eth0, if you have wireless and normal you have to check which one is wireless
<disasm> Arelis: WIN-D for Diablo II, that's about the only game I play :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> marc: so you did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    ?
<marc> yes
<inflik> my sound doesnt seem to be working and all i get is this message "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." can someone please help me
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: with ifconfig you can see all the devices, and if you have a wireless card, you can use iwconfig to see which one is the wireless adapter
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup | wolflord:
<ubotu> wolflord:: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wolflord> sorry PoisonKiller ... Good Evening everyone
<marc> the first menu is auto detection  of video hardware
<adrian_> Help! and other Q: i try to run matlab from an ssh opened area and i get thsi message Your configuration APPEARS to be too OLD to run this MATLAB program!
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: how do i check which card belongs to which connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolflord: One line in a terminal.. does it
<Arelis> disasm: hmm, sounds like fluxbox may be handy after all - and how do i get a run dialog? and does it really make so much difference againt GNOME? i mean, it's only the desktop environment - the other applications use CPU too
<disasm> Arelis: you could create ~/games directory, symlink all your games into it, then do WIN-G to run rox in the directory ~/games, and then double click the one you want
<rocket2143> hey I installed weather bug for debian linux, now how do I find it and start it up?
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: sudo ifconfig
<inflik> connect irc.freenode.net
<inflik> whoops
<daws> I need help, I installed ubuntustudio-look and now my login manager won't start, goodle doesn't seem to be yielding anything
<Jack_Sparrow> wolflord: tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /      is what I use
<rocket2143> hey I installed weather bug for debian linux, now how do I find it and start it up?
<daws> s/goodle/google
<davidstillson> rocket - are you serious?
<disasm> Arelis: by run dialog you mean a terminal?
<rocket2143> yea
<rocket2143> im new at this
<Arelis> disasm: no, the thing you get when you press ALT+F2
<techqbert> how do I set java path so that can i can import packages???
<[reed]> weatherbug on windows is adware
<[reed]> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> rocket2143: where did you get the weather bug...  from the debian repos ?
<rocket2143> weatherbug.com
<Jack_Sparrow> rocket2143: then you need to see them on how to run it
<disasm> Arelis: there's something called grun, might be what you're looking for
<wolflord> Jack sorry I dident get that, what did you ask ??
<tarjei_> How do I modify xmodmap?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolflord: tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /      is what I use
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: how does that help it dont tell me which card is connected to what connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolflord: You asked about how to backup?
<atlantia> ok here is the part that never works.. I have th 195 resolution set so it changes the mode to the one I want in VBIOS, how do I use that mode? Right now, it isn't available in XFCE's display settings
<RoDoX> has someone already configured pidgin to run behind a proxy server??????
<davidstillson> they dont have a linux download anywhere on their site
<disasm> Arelis: yeah, that looks like what you want, install grun in synaptic, then map in your keys file alt-F2 to run grun
<atlantia> however I have other modes available
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: well you can sudo ifconfig , check mac addresses, then arp -a will tell you mac address of each card and to what it's connected to
<marc> can someone help me? i dual booted Ubuntu with my Vista computer and when I attempt to load Ubuntu I get the "OUT OF RANGE" error, im in xserver-xorg and I dont know what I should change the configurations to. Can someone help?
<wolflord> ok, I got a help me page too to make a back up disk
<JoeThomas> root owns /var/www/, I am configuring samba to share this through my network, I am using my own user 'jthomas' as samba login. Should I be adding my username to www directory or how should I have permission for writing?
<[reed]> How can I figure out why X and/or gdm are resorting to xorg.conf.failsafe when I know that /etc/X11/xorg.conf is perfectly fine, as it has been used for months?
<rocket2143> Jack Sparrow?
<ikonia> marc: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<disasm> Arelis: of course, I map alt-F2 to my workspaces, so I'd do something like alt-R instead, which would be Mod1 R :ExecCommand grun
<RoDoX> good one juano_1 i'll check this out ;) thx!
<eroticon> is there any good ncurse tool to configure networking on Ubuntu?
<eroticon> netenv does NOT work.
<pteague_work> anybody know of a good svn gui?
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: eth0
<wolflord> I am setting up a mail server and I am afraid that when I do the poof and the pow that my computer will go boom
<Poisonkiller> why does gnome-system-monitor take so much CPU (10-60%)?
<ikonia> wolflord: don't run home mail servers
<wolflord> :)
<Andycasss> So is there any way to enable looping the axis/buttons of my joystick? Right now i have to press the axis buttons for hundreds of times to fastforward in mythvideo
<wolflord> it will be fun !!
<rocket2143> Jack Sparrow?
<rocket2143> Jack Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | rocket2143
<ubotu> rocket2143: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LiMaO> Poisonkiller: it only consumes power when running. as it's not always running, it's just fine
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: check eth0 ip address
<disasm> sweet! grun autocompletes, that's pretty cool, thanks Arelis for making me find it ;-)
<rocket2143> can someone help>
<wolflord> plus the email server that Im setting has all the fancy dancy stuff on it
<rocket2143> ??
<ikonia> wolflord: don't
<wolflord> :)
<excitatory> so, i really haven't kept up on this for a few years, but if i have a bunch of video files (mpeg, avi, and others) is possible these days to painlessly (read: no re-encoding) burn these files to a cd-r or dvd-r for use in a DVD player?  (my dvd player plays vcd, svcd, and more)
<juano_1> !ask | rocket2143
<disasm> It does the same thing though as running from terminal and backgrounding the process
<ubotu> rocket2143: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arelis> disasm: no problem, i guess:0
<wolflord> come on ikonia
<Arelis> :)
<wolflord> what you afraid of
<ikonia> wolflord what ?
<wolflord> :)
<davidstillson> has anybody here ever set up evolution mail w/ and exchange server?
<rocket2143> I downloaded and installed Weatherbug for ubuntu linux. Now where can I find it on my computer and run it?
<Jack_Sparrow> rocket2143: then you need to get help from the people that made the software you are trying to install...  If it is from our repos, we can help.  If it is something you found in some corner of the internet.. then you need to start there.
<ikonia> wolflord I'm not afraid of anything, I'm advising you that your plan will require effort that will more than likley be wasted
<ikonia> davidstillson not for a long time
<marc> im sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i dont know what to change ;/
<atlantia> so
<ikonia> marc: just answer the questions, if your not certain use the defaults
<wolflord> ikonia ... to learn must require some time wated ... if I dont try .. then I will lose in the long run
<davidstillson> it asking for a QWA url
<juano_1> rocket2143: alt + f2 ,  weatherbug ?
<ikonia> wolflord: find, just be aware you'll more than likley lose a lot of sent mail
<rocket2143> the location could not be found
<wolflord> that I am aware of :)
<rocket2143> that doesn't make sincce i installed it
<ikonia> wolflord: good luck then
<daws> JoeThomas, make a group called www and chgrp /var/www www
<Jack_Sparrow> rocket2143: There should have been a help or readme file in the package you downloaded.. but depends on who put it together.
<wolflord> this is for learning .. not for busniess
<atlantia> i have changed my driver mode using 915resolution
<daws> then chmod 775
<ikonia> wolflord: good luck
<RoDoX> poisonkiller: dont know gonna try the new kubuntu 4.0 (...)
<wolflord> :)
<rocket2143> the weatherbug website put it together
<juano_1> rocket2143: follow what Jack_Sparrow is saying
<daws> what program is the login manager?
<ikonia> daws gdm
<JoeThomas> daws: I want my whole /www directory 775?
 * wolflord offers his hand to ikonia
<wolflord> thanks
<ikonia> ?
<erUSUL> daws: depends in ubuntu is gdm in kubuntu kdm
<daws> ikonia, it apt says gdm isn't installed
<daws> Ia m using gnome however so it's weird
<rocket2143> where can i view the install file?
<ikonia> daws: dpkg -l | grep gdm
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<wolflord> ikonia the appropate this would to be to shake my hand back
<ikonia> rocket2143: what is your question/problem
<ikonia> wolflord: ok
<rocket2143> I downloaded and installed Weatherbug for ubuntu linux. Now where can I find it on my computer and run it?
<calmar> hi all. I have to setup a linux dist for a windows-user. I guess ubuntu is a good bet, so that I don't have too much support-work?
<juano_1> !repeat | rocket2143
<ubotu> rocket2143: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<davidstillson> rocket - ur killin me
<ikonia> rocket2143: you need to speak to the people who supplied it to you
<ikonia> juano_1: I asked him to repeat as I missed it
<daws> ikonia, I thought so because gdm wouldn't start, so I opened up another tty and tried to run it
<ikonia> daws: dpkg -l | grep gdm
<daws> any ideas how to approach fixing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: He dosent seem to understand that,,
<techi602> is it possible to connect SFTP via Midnight commander? Or how u connect  to SFTP u r behind SSH?
<Andycasss> Is there any way to enable looping the axis/buttons of my joystick? Right now i have to press the axis buttons for hundreds of times to fastforward in mythvideo
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: givinghim the command to type ???? what more can I do
<daws> Jack_Sparrow, I already ran it
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: kk will check ip address hmm dont actually think im getting anywhere
<ikonia> daws: and what was the result
<juano_1> ikonia: he stated his question 2 times already and has been advised
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: agreed   :)
<bardun_> any ideas for a program that can play mp3s backwards?
<daws> rc  gdm                                        2.20.1-0ubuntu1                      GNOME Display Manager
<ikonia> juano_1: I asked him again though as I didn't see it
<Henry_> slart, any luck, or given up yet?
<ikonia> daws it's installed. What version of ubuntu are you using
<daws> gutsy
<ikonia> I bet its 8
<FluxD> rocket2143: http://wdownload.weatherbug.com/linux/tempest-0.5.2-1.deb download thaat and double click
<ikonia> oooh
<disasm> daws: apt-get -y install gdm, rc peans it's uninstalled but not purged
<ikonia> daws: gdm is isntalled
<Vinno> can someone send me a random file please, wanna test my port
<juano_1> ikonia: ok :)
<saschahl> Andycasss: I don't think so. You might want to tune the application, or use tools like joy2key or xf86-input-joystick to emulate something
<Slart> Henry_: got distracted by all kinds of info on netfilter/iptables.. but I haven't given up.. no
<juano_1> Pirate_Hunter: why you want a manual config? does your router support dhcp ?
<Henry_> ok, cool, i really appreciate your help
<Slart> oh.. ikonia.. you're a certified iptables/netfilter-ninja, right?
<Henry_> slart, i'm still struggling along here too
<ikonia> Slart: I'm ok with it
<rocket2143> FluxD: I just did that and it comes up and says "reinstall package
<Poisonkiller> calmar: if you come from windows, try Kubuntu, it's looks more like windows
<ikonia> Slart: I think your bigging me a little too mcuh
<ikonia> much
<ikonia> Slart: what's up
<FluxD> rocket2143: its installed then
<Andycasss> saschahl: Sure there isnt a tool for it? Basically when i monitor it with jstest, it shows that the key is being held down
<K`zan> I moved my $HOME over from a fedora install and there are problems with kmenu, is there a way to remove what is there and have KDE re-establish it?
<FluxD> rocket2143: type in weatherbug in terminal
<rocket2143> FluxD: Now where can I locate it?
<daws> disasm, that would've happened from installing ubuntustudio-look huh? ;)
<Andycasss> saschahl: Ive tried joy2key but it didnt want to work, cant remember why either
<dido^> hello
<rocket2143> bash: weatherbug: command not found
<Slart> ikonia: =).. to enable the ipt_recent module I figured you'd just do modprobe ipt_recent and then it's available to iptables/netfilter.. right?
<RoDoX> can somebody tell me where i can find the intel GMA 910/915 drivers for linux distro...? i've searched everywhere with no luck... =(
<dido^> can you help me
<saschahl> Andycasss: sure it is held down; you hold it down. the application should do what you want it to do
<dido^> ?
<Brandon_> grep -r pattern <--- is that how you search for a text in all files if you're at /
<disasm> daws: not sure, haven't used ubuntu-studio myself
<dido^> please
<wols> !ask | dido^
<ubotu> dido^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dido^> ok
<rocket2143> bash: weatherbug: command not found
<saschahl> Andycasss: so either mythtv needs a patch, or you try to generate key events for scrolling
<ikonia> Slart: you "should" be able to just write a rule and the kenrel will probe for the module it wants
<ikonia> Slart: but that doesn't always work
<rocket2143> FluxD: It says command not found
<dido^> I have a problem with codec for reading dvds
<saschahl> Andycasss: there is no way to do looping of joystick buttons, unless the joystick has an auto-fire button
<yamo> ++
<Pirate_Hunter> juano_1: i know eth0 is the one receiving data but if i change it from defual to my manual config i lose connection to the net even if i add dns servers
<ikonia> Slart: but yes, you can just modprobe it yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd | dido^
<ubotu> dido^: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Slart> ikonia: hmm.. shorewall claims it needs the module ipt_recent for port-knocking.. but even though we've modprobed the module it still claims it isn't enabled.
<dido^> yes
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: edit /etc/network/interfaces and change dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> Slart: does lsmod show it ?
<dido^> I've installed libdvd3
<Slart> ikonia: yes
<disasm> dido^: you installed libdvdread3 and ran the shell script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3 install-css.sh?
<FluxD> rocket2143: look thru ur menu it might have made an option
<ikonia> Slart: then it's loaded
<dido^> and it's ok
<dido^> but
<Slart> ikonia: so we blame shorewall then?
<dido^> the video is white/black
<ikonia> Slart: I would yes, where was shorewall installed from ?
<dido^> ???
<rocket2143> FluxD: Didn't make an option in my menu
<wols> !enter | dido^
<ubotu> dido^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols> !dvd | dido^
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: yeha guess i ll have to do this manually through command line dam stupid GUI
<ubotu> dido^: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Henry_> ikonia, slart's helping me out, i installed it via apt-get install shorewall
<countorlock> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> dido^: "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu
<ikonia> Henry_: ok, can you explain the error your getting.
<FluxD> rocket2143: type in tempest in terminal
<dido^> ah ok
<Henry_> ikonia: i'm trying to follow the port knocking instructions from http://www.shorewall.net/PortKnocking.html
<daws> disasm, thank you it worked!!
<rocket2143> FluxD: Hold on..It came up with a set-up file, now we are going somewhere
<dido^> but libdvdcss3 work!
<ikonia> Henry_: let me have a quick glange at that
<Jack_Sparrow> dido^: That is WHY we have that help page..  If only people would read it
<Henry_> ikonia: the first thing is that you need to have recent match in the iptables and kernel
<rocket2143> FluxD: Works! Thanks!
<dido^> but the video is white/black
<daws> ikonia, thank you for helping
<FluxD> rocket2143: np
<RoDoX> for playing DVD, i just used the automatix system tool and it DLed the restricted codecs and it worked just fine...^^
<disasm> daws: glad to be of service, I'll send you my bill j/k :-P
<daws> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for putting everyone down
<Jack_Sparrow> dido^: And where did you find  libdvdcss3
<daws> disasm, I should pay you :D
<ikonia> Henry_: I think I see a potential issue,
<ikonia> Henry_: but I can't be certain without more research
<Henry_> ikonia: when I type "shorewall show capabilities" EVERYTHING comes back as not available
<dido^> I've used apt-get tool
<Slart> !automatix | RoDoX
<ubotu> RoDoX: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ikonia> Henry_: oooh
<ikonia> Henry_: maybe not
<Tupsik> in linux , can we make any program use a proxy?
<disasm> daws: consider it paid in full, just help someone else out if you see them have the same problem ;-)
<ikonia> Henry_: it looks like two of the modules that guide mentioned have been replaced by newer iptables functions in later kernels
<ikonia> Henry_: that potentially explains part of the problem
<Roly> right im trying to boot from the live cd as i have no HD on my other PC
<Henry_> ikonia, that's odd, the guide is dated at Oct 28, 2007
<Roly> i get this error K/bin/sh: cant access tty:job control turned off
<ikonia> Henry_: I think some updates have been missed
<daws> disasm, will do, I've learned more from that solution than just fixing that specific problem
<ikonia> Henry_: sometimes it references current modules, sometimes it references the old names
<ikonia> Henry_: it's no big deal
<dido^> How to do for resolving this problem?
<ikonia> Henry_: although I'm worried why you have nothing enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> daws: I said nothing to you.  But get anoyed at people like rocket that go find something off the web and bug us to make it work.. and refuse to read the help file provided by the peop[le that made the package
<Henry_> ikonia, i agree, it seems rather odd
<ikonia> Henry_: just researching, I'm fine with uptables, but not with shorewal
<Henry_> ikonia, do you need a list of what it says?
<rocket2143> FluxD: I can't view the forcast..when I click more it just does nothing
<ikonia> shorewall
<ikonia> Henry_: a pastebin of it wouldn't hurt
<daws> Jack_Sparrow, understandable, but I thugh you said something about me before; sorry if you didn't
<ikonia> rocket2143: - the package is not an ubuntu package. Speak to the people you got the package off
<Jack_Sparrow> daws: nope..
<dido^> there someone for helping me in pvt?
<Henry_> shorewall show capabilities
<Henry_> Shorewall has detected the following iptables/netfilter capabilities:
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: what exactly do i edit in interface, it dont give much to change so what should i add
<Henry_>    NAT: Not available
<Henry_>    Packet Mangling: Not available
<Henry_>    Multi-port Match: Not available
<ikonia> Henry_: wait !
<Henry_>    Connection Tracking Match: Not available
<ikonia> stop
<Henry_>    Packet Type Match: Not available
<Henry_>    Policy Match: Not available
<Henry_>    Physdev Match: Not available
<Henry_>    Packet length Match: Not available
<Henry_>    IP range Match: Not available
<Henry_>    Recent Match: Not available
<ikonia> ughhh
<Henry_>    Owner Match: Not available
<Henry_>    Ipset Match: Not available
<Henry_>    CONNMARK Target: Not available
<Henry_>    Connmark Match: Not available
<Henry_>    Raw Table: Not available
<Henry_>    IPP2P Match: Not available
<Myrtti> Henry_: thank you for using pastebin
<Henry_>    CLASSIFY Target: Not available
<Henry_>    Extended REJECT: Not available
<Henry_>    Repeat match: Not available
<Henry_>    MARK Target: Not available
<Henry_>    Mangle FORWARD Chain: Not available
<Henry_>    Comments: Not available
<Henry_>    Address Type Match: Not available
<Henry_>    TCPMSS Match: Not available
<Pirate_Hunter> lol ur geting kiked
<Henry_> ikonia, myrtti -- sorry, don't know what pastebin is
<daws> dang boy use pastebin
<ikonia> Henry_: then ask that
<ikonia> Henry_: don't just flood the channel
<Myrtti> !paste | Henry_
<Slart> !paste | Henry_
<ubotu> Henry_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mynyml> i just reinstalled and dont have svn command tab completion anymore ... how can i enable it?
<Jack_Sparrow> dido^: did you verify you have libdvdcss2  installed as well as read3
<ikonia> Myrtti: sorry, I should have been more explicit
<tomd125> lol henry_, I thought you were a flood bot
<hobbit_> how do i setup my own personal website with apache?
<calmar> hehe, no kicking here, very peaceful :)
<Henry_> hey everyone, my apologies
<Jack_Sparrow> Henry_: You were warned earlier about pasting into the channel
<Myrtti> ikonia: yes, you should've
<daws> lol
<tomd125> hobbit, install and enjoy
<FluxD> rocket2143: I dont know might wanna ask in their forum
<Henry_> no no, my bad, really
<Myrtti> move along
<Slart> hobbit_: sudo apt-get install apache2... there.. done =)
<daws> Not like #python ;)
<Tupsik> in linux , can we make any program use a proxy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Henry_: NOT acceptable
<hobbit_> Slart, ha real funny
<Slart> hobbit_: well.. it's true
<R3B3LX> yo guys im trying to get maplestory.exe (for windows) to work with my linux... i know i need to work wine but i have no idea how to set it up... i only downloaded the game... but i havent installed it i think
<tomd125> hobbit_: it's seriously that easy
<Flare183> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Henry_> Jack: i was warned before?
<tomd125> listen to slart
<disasm> dido^: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<hobbit_> Slart, i did tht but idk how to get apache to register with the domain i chose
<R3B3LX> yes i know flare... but i need to run my windows game
<Jack_Sparrow> Henry_: I can double check but you were kicked from the channel
<tomd125> Henry_: stop arguing, your the one that flood pasted the channel, so I wouldn't argue if I were you
<R3B3LX> how do i set it up with that
<dido^> i'v just done
<ikonia> hobbit_: don't host websites on your dsl lines
<Slart> hobbit_: oh.. you want a domain name.. that's a whole other thing..
<lamalex> can anyone help me with ldap client setup on gutsy?
<cleaton> Tupsik, in gnome, go to system -> preferences -> network proxy  that might be the thing you are looking for
<hobbit_> Slart, well wait a moment
 * Kuropon tawns
<Kuropon> y*
<Henry_> Jack, not arguing, i thought i was kicked because of a nick collision, not a paste violation
<hobbit_> Slart, lets clarify here then
<Henry_> Jack, but again, sorry, definitely won't happen again
<Jack_Sparrow> Henry_: Nope, you pasted then too
<disasm> lamalex: edit /etc/ldap/ldap.conf, set your BASE and URI, and either SSL on or off depending on ldap server
<Tupsik> cleaton: that will make ALL applications work through a proxy?
<R3B3LX> guys i would rather see one person PASTE FLOODS THE CHANNEL then argue about it for 30min
<lamalex> disasm: I've done that, and I'm running into a weird problem
<Henry_> Jack, oh, then doubly sorry, will bookmark pastebin right now :)
<hobbit_> Slart, what do i do to make it accessible to others?
<Slart> hobbit_: most home connections aren't made for public websites.. ie no reverse dns etc.. but you can try dyndns for a simple but free domain name.. you could get for example hobbit.dyndns.org to point to your apache server
<lamalex> getent passwd won't pull down my list of users, but getent group will
<disasm> lamalex: what's the problem?
<cleaton> !network proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network proxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lamalex> disasm: ^^^^
 * Kuropon lurks
<tonyyarusso> hobbit_: connect to the internet?
<Slart> hobbit_: but basically anyone can type http://XXX.XXX.xXX.xxX in their webbrowser.. (those x's are supposed to be your ip-number)
<hobbit_> tonyyarusso, yeah id like to be able to access my webpage from another computer
<iuri> does anyone already installed vmware workstation on Ubuntu AMD 64 bits
<pope22> I'm having trouble getting a DVD to play, per instructions I found on the forums, I downloaded Automatrix and installed the multimedia codecs, and then I installed VLC...still nothing. Any suggestions, or links for directions?
<disasm> lamalex: do you need to authenticate to get the list of users?
<cleaton> Tupsik, i guess so, unless they are setup to go around those settings. if you want to do a even deeper proxy i think it's possible via iptables
<ddrplayer512> why don't you go to videolan.org
<index> does somebody has a ubuntu gutsy on AMDX2 installed?
<tonyyarusso> hobbit_: You don't need to do anything special at all.  A domain name is convenient, but as soon as you're connected with apache running, it's accessible.
<ddrplayer512> for the dvd
<lamalex> not sure tbh, where would that be in the server config
<Iwanowitch> Hello. Is the mercury package (for the Mercury programming language) actually maintained?
<hobbit_> tonyyarusso, so my website would then by my ip?
<tonyyarusso> hobbit_: yes
<ddrplayer512> pope22, Try to go to http://www.videolan.org/
<FluxD> rocket2143: click the house and change ur location
<hobbit_> tonyyarusso, well i have a router so i guess i have to do something in there?
<tonyyarusso> Iwanowitch: try checking the changelog
<Slart> hobbit_: run "ifconfig" in a terminal.. somewhere in there is a ip-number.. don't type it in here.. but tell us.. does it start with 192.168... or is it something else?
<tonyyarusso> hobbit_: yeah, forward port 80.
<RoDoX> all the 'good' things ive been told about automatix just faded away....should i uninstall it first and keep the codecs or what?
<hobbit_> tonyyarusso, i have a 192 address
<lamalex> disasm: not sure tbh, where would that be in the server config
<Jack_Sparrow> RoDoX: You cant just uninstall it..
<Myrtti> !automatix
<RoDoX> why not?
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<K4k> how small is it possible to get an installation of 7.10 to be? Could I get it to fit on 256mb?
<Henry_> ikonia, any luck there, or is everyone still angry about the paste thing
<Slart> RoDoX: ask the automatix people..
<lamalex> disasm: it's a dapper server
<Jack_Sparrow> RoDoX: If it could just be uninstalled.. it wouldn't be so much of a problem
<hobbit_> Slart, so since its a 192 then what? i know thats just my internal ip
<disasm> lamalex: it would be in slapd.conf, in the access lines
<tonyyarusso> K4k: Depends on what features you need.
<tonyyarusso> hobbit_: http://www.portforward.com/
<Slart> hobbit_: then you need to forward connections to port 80 on your router to your ubuntu computer
<K4k> tonyyarusso, I just need a base install so I can install to a computer with no cd drive, I am trying to get an image that will basically just boot from a pen drive
<Slart> hobbit_: listen to tonyyarusso
<Iwanowitch> tonyyarusso: last change in 2004, I guess not... What knowledge/resources are required to start maintaining it? I'm not promising anything, but it would help out many students in my class.
<pope22> videolan.org is the site for VLC as it turns out, while i should have remembered that, i already installed VLC, and still the dvd will not play.
<disasm> lamalex: my server read * to all, since I don't store passwords in ldap (have kerberos handle that), so I'm not sure if you need to set the dn somewhere or not
<RoDoX> does the main server contain the codecs need to run dvds?
<davidstillson> i installed vlc viz synaptic
<davidstillson> via*
<hobbit_> K4k, damn small linux or puppy linux
<ddrplayer512> seriously?
<disasm> lamalex: I have to get going, have a meeting in half an hour and have to replace two ups batteries before the meeting! good luck!
<Slart> hobbit_: just fyi.. ip-numbers starting with 192.168, 10. and one more are "special".. they are used for internal networks.. computers with those ip-numbers are usually not reachable from internet directly
<nanus> hola amigos, una consulta, llevo bastante tiempo con un servidor lamp montado en debian sarge con xfce con una velocidad muy buena, ahora con el mismo hardware, misma configuracion y ubuntu 7.10 va lento, bastante lento en local alguien se ha topado con el mismo problema??
<pope22> The instructions i followed had me download Automatix then install "multimedia codecs" through that program to run DVDs
<Sopor> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pope22> (it didn't work btw)
<K4k> hobbit_: do you know if it is possible to install DSL and then from there somehow install ubuntu to a hard drive?
<dido^> YESSS
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | nanus
<ubotu> nanus: please see above
<lamalex> disasm: thanks
<hobbit_> Slart, yeah i know because of NAT
<lamalex> disasm: and no, auth is not required to read
<tonyyarusso> K4k: The JeOS ISO is 151 MB.
<dido^> It wors succefully now!!!!
<dido^> *works
<tonyyarusso> Iwanowitch: That'd be a question for #ubuntu-motu
<dido^> :)
<oliver_g1> hello
<nanus> oops, excuse me - wrong channel
<dido^> thaks guys
<tonyyarusso> K4k: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<hobbit_> K4k, yeah its possible just have to have a bios that supports usb boot. You would have to change that to be your first boot device
<Rockoman> Hey i cant get videos to load on Youtube. Can some help me figure out why?
<oliver_g1> if there is an update in gutsy-proposed, will it automatically appear as a regular update in Gutsy, or do I have to enable gutsy-proposed to ever get this update?
<K4k> yea, I know how to do all that, the trick is is getting an OS to be on my USB drive
<troythetechguy> I'm running fiesy fawn, and need to quickly convert a video from .avi to .h264.  What program do you recommend?
<tonyyarusso> !flash | Rockoman
<ubotu> Rockoman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<K4k> and then somehow installing on the hard drive once booted to the usb drive
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k: pendrivelinux.com
<tonyyarusso> oliver_g1: You'd need to enable -proposed to get it now, or just wait for it to get to the real -updates.
<oliver_g1> tonyyarusso: thanks
<K4k> Jack_Sparrow, that's where I found the ubuntu guide for getting it to the pen drive, but I don't have 1GB
<cannonball> troythetechguy: avi is a container format, whereas h264 is a video encoding format.  Be more specific for what you're trying to do.
<Rockoman> Flash is aready installed
<JoeThomas> Hi, I set /var/www to 755 and index.php to 664, I can edit index.php and save through my network, But I can't write new stuff to the folder. But if i change /var/www to 664 I can't view the web server.
<oliver_g1> tonyyarusso: do you know how long it usually takes for such an update to get out of gutsy-proposed?
<K4k> the drive on the computer is 4GB and my only jump drive is 256/512mb (can't remember exactly)
<tonyyarusso> oliver_g1: can't say I do
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k: you can go the persistent route, and boot livecd and save changes only to the usb
<cannonball> troythetechguy: what's in the avi now?  mpeg2, mpeg4, mpeg4part10 (h264 aka divx), xvid, etc
<oliver_g1> Rockoman: did you install Flash recently?`If so, it is currently broken as it seems
<troythetechguy> cannonball, I'm need to send my video to revver, and they asked for it in h.264.  I originally made the video with my digital camera, and it was saved at .avi.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rockoman: How did you install flash?
<Rockoman> I installed it last night and its showing its installed in my package manager
<K4k> Jack_Sparrow, interesting, I shall look at that
<Rockoman> synapic
<cannonball> troythetechguy: mplayer file.avi and watch for mplayer output that says what the video format is.
<troythetechguy> cannonball, I think I know what your saying now.
<oliver_g1> Rockoman: "Flash plugin Installation is currently broken, a fix is on its way"
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k: A little slow to boot the cd.. but does work well..  Does NOT work on feisty, Dapper and Gutsy ..yes
<oliver_g1> Rockoman: :-)
<ylle> Um hey, my 7.04 to 7.10 update broke halfway,
<ylle> What do I do now?
<bloodniece> anyone know of an event or meeting management package for Linux?
<oliver_g1> Rockoman: (I have the same problem, and am waiting for the update)
<Rockoman> oh ;x
<josh__> I need a substitute for windows movie maker able to import .rmf iles to make an amv
<JoeThomas> I need to be able to read and write to /var/www/ directory but still need to be able to browse via local internet.
<Rockoman> so i just have to reinstall it when it gets updated?
<K4k> Jack_Sparrow, o that's the method they said requires a minimum of a 1GB pen drive to work...might that possibly work on 512mb? is there a way to make it somehow save less data or something?
<lazz0> anyone had this problem: x-chat > network list > edit would not open ?
<wraund> josh__: er hi
<oliver_g1> Rockoman: I think so... There will probably come out an update (soon I hope :) which then magically fixes flash :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> K4k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence            I have it here on a 256
<wraund> josh__: do /nick zejosh
<josh__>  I need a substitute for windows movie maker able to import .rm files to make an amv
<K4k> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<wraund> !rm | zejosh
<ubotu> zejosh: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wraund> oh
<wraund> thats not right ^^
<ylle> The updater said scrollkeeper didn't update properly or something, but after a bunch of dependency errors, it reran the scrollkeeper update. But then it just exited
<Rockoman> thanks ;]
<wraund> zejosh: gimme a sec
<bloodniece> anyone know of an event or meeting management package for Linux?
<ylle> Err, after finishing the updates that had been plauged by the dependency errors
<oliver_g1> is there a way to download packages from gutsy-proposed manually? They are apparently not available at packages.ubuntu.com
<wraund> zejosh: ask for an equivelent?
<zejosh> where to? :)
<wraund> zejosh: there most definatly is one out there
<wraund> zejosh: here :P
<wraund> zejosh: check in synaptic and add/remove program
<zejosh>  I need an equivalent for windows movie maker able to import .rmf iles to make an amv
<lazz0> bloodniece, try google calendar?
<Pirate_Hunter> whats is broadcast in interface?
<zejosh> Have done
<hobbit_> tonyyarusso, i did the port forward so now how do i access the webpage from outside of my network?
<zejosh> non support .rm files,
<bloodniece> i need something for catering too
<wy> I want to get some suggestions about which file system to use in my new install of Ubuntu
<wraund> zejosh: just realised, cos its a windows format and is propietary, there may not be a linux equivelant
<tonyyarusso> hobbit_: should just have to put in your WAN IP.  (http://www.whatismyip.com/)
<bloodniece> LazzU: we have exchange, but we need more of a db for event management
<Andycasss> would it be possible to emulate releasing a joystick button/axis? For example with a delay of 0.5 sec
<zejosh> realmedia is available on linux, making it work for linux also? :S
<hobbit_> tonyyarusso, yeah i tried that didn't work. I put in my internal ip and it showed up
<troythetechguy> cannonball, I'm having issue opening the video with Mplayer, but I right clicked on the file and went to properties: Motion JPEG is listed as the video codec.  Does this mean anything?
<zejosh> I Just need a converter then for realmedia files?
<cannonball> troythetechguy: yes it does.
<Pirate_Hunter> In /etc/network/interfaces what do i type for network & broadcast? "which ip(s) are that?"
<troythetechguy> cannonball, I'm going out on a limb here, but does it mean MPG is the file type?
<wy> Is ReiserFS good to use?
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: man interfaces. depends what you want to do
<cannonball> troythetechguy: motion jpeg is very simple.  It's just a series of jpeg pictures.  So 25 frame per second motion jpeg video is 25 jpeg pictures per second.
<saschahl> Andycasss: I doubt. You'd need to patch the kernel to do that. Userspace apps can't usually change data read from devices like /dev/input/js0
<wols> wy: not unless you have a specific reason
<flipmode> how do i enable dma on my dvd player?
<cannonball> troythetechguy: frequently it's referred to as mjpeg.
<svladcjelli> wy: I like reiser :)
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: im trying to create a static ip from DHCP using this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html so what would you put?
<wy> svladcjelli: How do you feel it different?
<cannonball> troythetechguy: Do it from the commandline.
<zejosh>  I need a substitute for windows movie maker able to import .rm files to make an amv
<Andycasss> saschahl: I dont have any clue what to do now, is there any way to acomplish something like that in some other way?
<svladcjelli> wy: unless you need it, stick to ext3, but it is apparently faster with lots of small files
<Henry_> ikonia, not trying to push, but wondering if you're still working on this, or given up?
<wraund> !repeat | zejosh
<ubotu> zejosh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<flipmode> how do i enable dma on my dvd player?
<mojo> zejosh, no love on google huh?
<zejosh> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<troythetechguy> cannonball, You're recommending that I do the conversion from the cli?
<zejosh> none of them support .rm files
<zejosh> :S
<wy> svladcjelli: Why stick with ext3? Changing a FS doesn't sound so hard
<ikonia> did someone call me ?
<Kris_> So has anyone noticed that the ubuntu stickers form shipit and the shop smudge really wasilly?
<svladcjelli> zejosh: you can do it in mencoder
<Kris_> easilly*
<zejosh> mencoder?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: henry
<Henry_> ikonia, here here, me me !!
<wraund> zejosh: sudo apt-get install it
<wy> svladcjelli: Does Reiser have some shortcomings?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: (-_-)??? any ideas
<svladcjelli> wy: experiment on something that you will not be sad to lose, and get a feel for it yourself...
<ikonia> sorry, I'm just on the phone, I'll be with you shorlty
<Henry_> ikonia, ok, no worries, take you're time, and thanks for your help
<cannonball> troythetechguy: not quite.  Just saying "let's verify that mplayer sees it as a motion jpeg video encoded format" as well.
<buggeredfstab> I just discovered some additional folders in /home/ - wanted to see if two of them were actually normal
<buggeredfstab>  "netlogon" and "pdf-documents" - I don't recall creating them.
<svladcjelli> zejosh: http://jeff.langcode.com/archives/9
<wy> svladcjelli: I tried to copy a file of size 4.3G to my ext3 partition but I failed some time ago
<zejosh> svladcjelli: does it support .rm files?
<svladcjelli> zejosh: you may need to install extra codecs
<zejosh> svladcjelli: where from? :) if in terminal what commands?
<svladcjelli> zejosh: i gave u a link
<svladcjelli> zejosh: it is not necessarily easy
<amonkey> whats the equivlant of ogginfo for flac files?
<zejosh> svladcjelli: go into private chat
<pope22> downloading medibuntu did the trick to anyone else who may be having DVD trouble...just google medibuntu
<troythetechguy> cannonball, I saw this in the ouyput : VIDEO:  [MJPG]  320x240  24bpp  15.000 fps  2540.6 kbps (310.1 kbyte/s)
<svladcjelli> zejosh: is that a question?
<cannonball> troythetechguy: excellent information.
<zejosh> svladcjelli: I started a private chat.
<svladcjelli> don't see ya zejosh
<Pirate_Hunter> In /etc/network/interfaces what does network & broadcast mean and what do I type for this?
<zejosh> svladcjelli: start one with me then.
<_FR0D0> how do i install debuild in dapper?
<cannonball> troythetechguy: so it's 320x240, no need to scale up or down, that's pretty small.  Also 15 frames per second, again, no need to adjust that.  We will adjust the framerate if you want it to.  1200 kbps is a good one to use.
<cannonball> troythetechguy: let me assemble a possible commandline for ffmpeg (the program which will do the conversion.
<svladcjelli> zejosh: sounds like fun!
<saschahl> Andycasss: you can have your joystick generate keyboard events, with or without auto repeat
<SoulPropagation> So I've got an NTFS partition that's messed up.. the index is gone so all the data is there but needs to be re-found. What should I use to do this?
<flipmode> how do i enable dma on my dvd player?
<zejosh> I can't find mencoder anyway svlad.
<svladcjelli> flipmode: why do u think u need to
<wraund> zeroflag: type svland and press tab to complete his name :P
<eroticon> netenv does not work on ubuntu
<flipmode> svladcjelli: k3b says so
<bill_> anyone have experience with brctl bridging?
<zejosh> svladcjelli: nothing at all
<svladcjelli> i chatted ya zejosh
<zejosh> svladcjelli: not recieving
<bill_> i have a problem with tcp connections getting dropped when i add interfaces to my bridge
<casey_> yeah the volume slider on my laptop is set to "headphones" instead of "pcm" how can i change that
<sulle> everytime i start my ubnuntu it "check forced". what to do ?? :S
<_gpg_>  any one have a link explaining how to install gnome on ubuntu server please ?
<Andycasss> saschahl: doesnt this produce the same effect? The key is emulated when the joybutton is released
<svladcjelli> zejosh: googling is good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder
<Myrtti> _gpg_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<zejosh> ah
<_gpg_> Myrtti ty ;)
<zejosh> I need MPlayer?
<casey_> anyone know about my problem?
<casey_> my volume slider on the laptop messes with "headphones" and not the pcm channel
<saschahl> Andycasss: depends. the xf86-input-joystick input driver can emulate auto repeat
<Myrtti> casey_: run alsamixer from the console
<casey_> i did, but when i move the voume slider it messes with headphones, it needs to mess with pcm
<cannonball> troythetechguy: ffmpeg -i infile.avi -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1200k -acodec mp3 outfile.mpg
<Cabbage> casey_: Right-click the volume slider.
<Myrtti> casey_: there should be a toggle with detect headphones or like
<cannonball> troythetechguy: caveats to follow
<Cabbage> casey_: Should be a properties dialog you can set which channel to mess with.
<svladcjelli> casey_:  look in the switches section of vol control
<Pirate_Hunter> In /etc/network/interfaces what does network & broadcast mean and what do I type for this?
<sulle> everytime i start my Xubuntu i get "check forced".. what can i do to fix this ?. plz help
<cannonball> troythetechguy: it doesn't adjust the audio bitrate at all.  It may be higher than it needs to be.  A typical setting would be '-ar 22050 -ab 96k' (before the outfile.mpg argument).
<N`Kr1pt> hi I just generated a gpg key and it show a pub and sub field
<N`Kr1pt> pub   1024D/49518FEF 2007-12-13
<wy> My partition magic reports errors after I installed Linux. Is this normal?
<N`Kr1pt> sub   2048g/F9F61BFA 2007-12-13
<svladcjelli> sulle: it could mean hard drive problems
<sulle> sv.
<N`Kr1pt> now what does pub and sub mean?
<casey_> i set the channel to pcm
<Teltariat> Stupid question of the century:  how can I just simply copy a DVD?  k3b is failing, saying it doesn't know how to copy "multi-session" DVDs.  None of the common burning programs seem to be able to do this.  I just need to copy a fragging DVD.
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: man interfaces. depends what you want to do
<wy> I'm wondering if my partition table is correct
<sulle> svladcjelli: so what should i do ?
<cannonball> troythetechguy: Also, I have seen mpeg4 specific settings of '-g 300 -bf 2' that may affect the quality of the output video.  Again, goes before the filename argument.
<wols> oops. bad paste
<casey_> but the slider on th outside of the laptop still messes with headphones
<tyczek> I'm sorry... to apply this patch should I have compiled madwifi 0.9.3.3 or is it included ?
<svladcjelli> sulle: you can try doing a manual disk check, but... it can be dangerous
<sulle> :S
<troythetechguy> cannonball, Thanks so much for your help!
<cannonball> troythetechguy: basically we're not changing much other than telling it to convert from (whatever is there) to mpeg4 and to lower the video encoding rate from (whatever is there) to 1200k.
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: it's printed right there. and what to put depends on the subnet you use
<sulle> svladcjelli: pm me howto ? so i can try =)
<casey_> svlad or cabbage
<cannonball> troythetechguy: You're the lucky beneficiary of things I researched to convert my daughter's soccer dvd to various quality flash videos to put up on the web.
<svladcjelli> sulle: it will depend on your setup, but a general hint is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2714208&postcount=14
<svladcjelli> sulle: you can search for fsck
<casey_> i switched to pcm but the slider on the laptop still does headphones and not pcm
<troythetechguy> cannonball, I imagine that was a lot of time and work to get that figured out!
<SoulPropagation> So I've got an NTFS partition that's messed up.. the index is gone so all the data is there but needs to be re-found. What should I use to do this?
<Ricky_Rat> Hello.  Does ubuntu have a vpn capability to connect to MS VPN concentrator?
<casey_> ricky
<casey_> use krds
<svladcjelli> SoulPropagation: a windows program
<casey_> krdc*
<corinth> For some reason I have two links to my external hard drive on my desktop. How do I get rid of one?
<casey_> use krdc and you can connect to ms vpn's
<svladcjelli> krdc?
<Ricky_Rat> casey_: is it krds or krdc?
<JackJusto> Isn't krdc for remote desktop connections?
<svladcjelli> you can connect to rpd, but not VPN
<casey_> its krdc
<svladcjelli> rdp
<SoulPropagation> svladcjelli: I can't boot into Windows. I'm asking here because I'm using Ubuntu to recover the drive
<casey_> oh i see
<casey_> my bad
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: the sunet is 255.255.255.0 so what would i put
<Ricky_Rat> so don't use krdc?
<casey_> well krdc can connect to vpns
<casey_> i have no idea about ms vpns
<svladcjelli> casey_: i don't think so, it is network-manager that does it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-691ab1f191007294d3bf039bd627131628b40410
<Ricky_Rat> ok, what was said about rdp?
<svladcjelli> Ricky_Rat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-691ab1f191007294d3bf039bd627131628b40410
<casey_> well anyways i still need to fix my problem
<chazco> How can I assosiate a PNG icon with the extension .tmd?
<kelkka> could someone help me with my high definition audio controller problem? I can't install the driver and my laptop (asus v1jp) doesn't play any sounds....
<svladcjelli> did you check in switches casey_
 * casey_ is listening to Im So Hood Remix by DJ Khaled Ft. T Pain, Young Jeezy, Ludacris, Busta Rhymes, Big Boi from Outkast, Lil Wayne, Fat Joe, Birdman, Rick Ross on IM SO HOOD REMIX NEW [Amarok]
<UbuntuFire> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<casey_> i dont seea switches
<svladcjelli> casey_: right click the volume icon and choose open volume control
<casey_> ok i did that
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: a netmask is no subnet
<casey_> i have it pen
<casey_> open*
<svladcjelli> switches
<naxa> hi! how can i start a custom command at boot up? (before gdm)
<jamey-uk> I deleted some files from /root and now I don't seem to be able to login via SSH any more, all passwords are rejected. What have I done?
<kelkka> HELLLP....:S
<wols> naxa: rc.local
<casey_> i see nothing that says switches
<ivan> hey- is there an easy package to make init.d scripts?
<phaidros> hi, how to build with module-assistant vmware-server modules ?
<wols> !helpme | kelkka
<ubotu> kelkka: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<naxa> wols, thanks!
<tonyyarusso> Evolution-RSS or Liferea?
<casey_> I see no text concerning to "switches"
<wols> ivan: no
<phaidros> tonyyarusso: evo-rss is buggy imho .. have nopt to much fun with it
<tonyyarusso> phaidros: well, liferea is pretty buggy too frankly
<jamey-uk> I've done something bad to my server: I think I deleted something from /root; I can't login via SSH and other auth doesn't work (POP3). What have I done?!
<phaidros> how to use module-assistant to build vmware-server modules from vmware-server-kernel-modules-source ? or any hint to the use of module-assistant ..
<tonyyarusso> /root is empty by default
<mikebot> Is there a chat client for ubuntu that allows me to talk with like mac users?
<ivan> wols: ow
<phaidros> mikebot: what kind of 'talk'
<ivan> ah well i'll use a text editor
<svladcjelli> jamey-uk: pretty hard to tell
<phaidros> ?
<JackJusto> Doesn't Liferea have a better interface , though?
<mikebot> phaidros: To talk with iChat
<wols> phaidros: just run module-assistant
<phaidros> JackJusto: depends if you like to have it in your mailer or as extra app
<mikebot> phaidros: haha that didn;t answer anything
<jamey-uk> svladcjelli: ah crap. now no one can login to their email accounts :/ why-oh-why does this always happen to me...
<JackJusto> I'd rather have the extra app.
<casey_> yep nothing is working
<Slart> mikebot: perhaps pidgin.. it can talk to a lot of things.. google for pidgin and look at their site
<svladcjelli> jamey-uk: it is ok since you can restore from your backups right? ;)
<phaidros> wols: I did, but the vmware-server modules are not in the list there .. so I'm confused what the right way might be
<SoulPropagation> mikebot: pidgin can do aim which is ichat
<casey_> try gaim also
<svladcjelli> gaim is pidgin
<wols> mikebot: macs don't use any different services than linux or windows users
<casey_> or kopete
<smithw> Hello everyone, I have a small problem setting up the connection via wifi between my two computers. Let's call them "Mac" and "PC". Mac runs OSX and WinXP. PC runs Ubuntu Gutsy. Mac connects directly to the internet, via ethernet/pppoe, and should serve the connection to the PC via wifi. When Mac runs OSX, all is well, the PC with Ubuntu can see the connection and connect (though only if I set Ubuntu wireless interface to "managed" mode a
<smithw> nd use "restricted" key). When Mac is running WinXP, I can't connect. I use the same essid and password when Mac is on WinXP, but XP "automatically" sets the auth mode to open. I tried changing the mode to ad-hoc and the key to open on Ubunut (via iwconfig), to no avail. The successful connection when Mac is running OSX tells me there is no driver or hardware problem, so this must be a configuration problem. Anyone can help getting this t
<casey_> try kopete
<jamey-uk> svladcjelli: yeah I have backups but only very recently have I made many edits to both the website and email config.
<smithw> o work?
<phaidros> JackJusto: I'd rather have it in my mailer :)
<wols> mikebot: they use the same irc, jabber, icq, msn, aol, etc
<buggeredfstab>  "netlogon" and "pdf-documents" - I don't recall creating them.
<buggeredfstab> I just discovered some additional folders in /home/ - wanted to see if two of them were actually normal
<casey_> smithw
<mikebot> SoulPropagation: Thanks.
<mikebot> wols: Thanks,.
<casey_> please do not post such big articles
<casey_> it clutters the chatroom
<phaidros> smithw: thats a windows problem. sry
<smithw> casey_: sorry. I was trying to be specific about the issue.
<buggeredfstab> I just discovered some additional folders in /home/ - wanted to see if two of them were actually normal "netlogon" and "pdf-documents" - I don't recall creating them.
<casey_> i understand but
<buggeredfstab> (Sorry for the repost.)
<casey_> the article was rather humongous
<JackJusto> phaidros: Then I guess the answer between Evolution-RSS and Liferea comes down to personal choice.
<phaidros> phaidros: windows wireless handling is buggy here and there .. so, use mac os x or ask windows-wise-guys :)
<phaidros> JackJusto: right :)
<svladcjelli> smithw: get a router :)
<phaidros> anyone a hint for using module-assistant to get vmware-server modules built from source?
<JackJusto> tonyyarusso: hope that answered your question.
<svladcjelli> phaidros: install vmware from source
<wols> phaidros: those vmware server modules, are they a .deb?
<smithw> casey_, sorry, I won't do that again
<phaidros> vmin /usr/srv I have now vmware-server.tar.bz2, but what to do in the ubuntu way with it?
<tonyyarusso> JackJusto: yeah, guess I'll try both
<phaidros> svladcjelli: why should I? I'm asking for module assistnat :)
<wols> phaidros: nothing. there is no "ubuntu way" for tar.bz2
<ares221> ares221
<phaidros> wols, yes.
<svladcjelli> phaidros: tar xjvf vmware.tar.bz2; cd vmware; sudo ./vmware-install.sh
<wols> phaidros: for m-a you need prepared deb packages
<phaidros> wols: aptitude search vmware-server-kernel-modules-source or like this ..
<robotic> Hi all: Is there a security risk in running VMPlayer 1.0 in Edgy?
<smithw> phaidros, yeah, I figured it could be a win problem... so, ok, no internet for ubuntu when I'm playing, haha
<TBotNik_1> All: Finally got sound working on ALC655/AC97(SIS) codec.  Posted my debugging process, as possible HOWTO, at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637969.  Thanks all for the help.
<wols> paradon: then check module-assistan. it will tell you if it can work
<Rockoman> hey i have a quick question about my desktop, i just installed Compiz, and i enabled the cube settings, but i only have two desktops and I cant view a cube. Sorry im  a noob
<jamey-uk> svladcjelli: any idea what I could've deleted that caused users to be unable to login via SSH or IMAP/POP? I was in /root with Cyberduck and I selected a load of files and removed them (in /root).
<robotic> or generally, a risk in running windows virtualized under ubuntu?
<svladcjelli> phaidros: if you really want to use m-a it works, but i have installed vmware-server many hundreds of times, and straight up install is what is best
<wols> phaidros: if it's shown in there, it wokrs, not if not
<phaidros> wols, svladcjelli: in my repo is a package: vmware-server-kernel-source .. I wanna make use of it ..
<svladcjelli> jamey-uk: nothing in /root should play a part
<jamey-uk> aw crap, so how could this be :/ ?
<svladcjelli> phaidros: good luck then ;)
<svladcjelli> jamey-uk: probably an issue elsewhere
<JackJusto> Rockoman: I believe you have to go into desktops and select how many desktop you want.
<jamey-uk> but why does it surface the precise moment i do that...
<svladcjelli> jamey-uk: set up a firewall recently?
<jamey-uk> nope
<jamey-uk> only spamassassin
<phaidros> wols, svladcjelli there must be a reason for buntu people to bring a package like this, and amke a dependency to module assistant .. so I'm just woindering what the idea behind is .. o.O
<svladcjelli> what is your error
<Rockoman> it doesnt give that option
<wols> m-a prepare && m-a a-i vmare
<svladcjelli> phaidros: i don't package, i just use stuff
<phaidros> vmware-server-kernel-source depends module-assistant .. so there is a way to install the modules with module-assistant .. right?
<wols> phaidros: ^^
<phaidros> hm, ok then :)
<phaidros> I got #motu :)
<svladcjelli> all you have to do is run m-a
<svladcjelli> then follow menu
<phaidros> s/got/go/
<phaidros> svladcjelli: did that, nothing to follow there ..
<wols> svladcjelli: I told him repeatedly. he ignored it
<svladcjelli> yeah
<wols> phaidros: then you didn't look
<phaidros> oh
<svladcjelli> there is lots of info on the web, just go check it out
<phaidros> wols, thats why I asked for a howto or such ..
<phaidros> I _am_ to dumb for the m-a interface, but I _am_ looking for rtfm :)
<svladcjelli> i posted how to do it above, you just run sudo ./vmware-install after unpacking the archive phaidros
<wols> phaidros: I gave you the command(s) above
<svladcjelli> that is the 'easy' way
<wols> svladcjelli: it's the wrong way too
<wols> and the harder one later on
<svladcjelli> wols: tell me how
<wols> svladcjelli: with m-a
<xcd> is anyone in here familiar with ALSA and JACK, and have any idea how to fix the ALSA configuration to work with JACK in gutsy since the package is apparently broken?
<phaidros> svladcjelli: I believe thats the wrong way for having a stable app-tree and long-living installation of your box ..
<Rockoman> hey i have a quick question about my desktop, i just installed Compiz, and i enabled the cube settings, but i only have two desktops and I cant view a cube. Sorry im  a noob
<svladcjelli> and how does that install vmware-server? wols
<svladcjelli> phaidros: you should use virtualbox if you want it to be done through apt
<phaidros> hm, never tried that :)
<svladcjelli> cause vmware-server is a proprietary closed source app
<phaidros> good idea
<phaidros> svladcjelli: I know about the lisence and am not happy. anyway, I have to use it ..
<phaidros> thanx wol & svladcjelli
<svladcjelli> you do, but don't expect it to be easy on a free platform necessarily
<Antruk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXc_slQNRD0
<Kris_> VMware player is open source....
<wols> Kris_: no
<PriceChild> Kris_, it isn't
<svladcjelli> no Kris_
<wraund> Antruk: no links please
<Antruk> ok sorry :)
<phaidros> but wol, in the m-a interface I _cannot_ select the vmware-server modules, it is just not there, even after update :(
<Kris_> Thats odd, i remember seeing it had the source released....
<wols> phaidros: use the commandline
<Kris_> well its free anyway...
<mrbb> ciao a tutti
<svladcjelli> you do understand that vmware-server-modules does NOT install vmware-server right
<phaidros> Kris_: big difference, free as in freedom is the important one!
<chrismarion> bonjour quelqu un peux m aider a trouver un serveur francais merci
<Bonster> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PriceChild> !fr | chrismarion
<ubotu> chrismarion: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Slart> !fr | chrismarion
<Kris_> I know the difference, but I could swear the code was OSS. Nvm ..
<phaidros> svladcjelli: you do understand that I'm just asking how to build the modules using that maybe interesting ubuntu kernel stuff infrastructure ??
<chrismarion> merci price
<white_eagle> hello, when I want to open /etc/apt/sources.list it says "permission denied" I tried the same with root but the same happened
<white_eagle> what is the problem
<phaidros> svladcjelli: I always built vanilla kernels usually, and am happy with all *buntu kernels so far, but want to have vmware server with -rt kernel ..
<Slart> white_eagle: hmm.. you should be able to open it as root =)
<wols> white_eagle: you can edit it as root and open it with any user
<white_eagle> no
<Slart> sorry.. smiley wasn't supposed to be ther
<white_eagle> no I can't open it
<wols> white_eagle: full commandline and error
<Pierre_N> What's a nice gtk-based alternative to gqview / f-spot ?
<svladcjelli> ok phaidros I will let you learn your way ;)
<Slart> white_eagle: try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list .. or whereever that file is located
<white_eagle> whiteeagle@whiteeagle-laptop:~$ /etc/apt/sources.list
<white_eagle> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<white_eagle> also the same with root
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: look at the command posted above
<svladcjelli> you missed some stuff'
<Slart> white_eagle: it's not executable.. you have to use some kind of editor to open it
<wols> white_eagle: that file is nothing to execute
<wols> white_eagle: open it with an editor
<ssn> hi
<robert_> is there any way I can export a certain commandline environment variable whenever I execute a program from, say, bash?
<Rockoman> Can someone help me with the Cubed Desktop
<phaidros> "m-a a-i vmware-server-modules" was what I loked for
<phaidros> wols, svladcjelli ^
<Kris_> Yeap, whats up?
<Kris_> Rockoman
<svladcjelli> wols said that a long time ago :)
<phaidros> svladcjelli: really? damn, must have overread it :( sorry
<stroyan> robert_:  You can type    MYVAR=myvalue myprogram     like   A=x env
<wols> robert_: no. you cannot change the parent's environment from a child
<ssn> does anyone know how to control the fanspeed on a Foxconn P9657AA-8EKRS2H?
<ssn> its a p965 board
<robert_> wols, did I say "change the parent's environment from a child"?
<Rockoman> i just installed Compiz and i enabled the 3d desktop, i just dont know how to work it
<ssn> i d like to slow down the cpu fan
<Rockoman> and its only showing 2 desktops, i dont know how to rotate the cube or anything
<nono_> buenas, sabeis si hay alguna aplicacion tipo dvdshirng?
<wols> robert_: you said change a environment variable when exeucint a program
<robert_> wols, I want to change the CHILD'S ENVIRONMENT from the PARENT.
<ssn> Rockman read the doc
<wols> robert_: and if you meant something else: ask more clearly
<nono_> sorry
<wols> robert_: sure. write a script
<ssn> you have to configure compiz
<Kris_> Rockoman, all you have to do is drag windows to the left or right
<Kris_> i recomend having 4 desktops, for the cube
<robert_> wols, the problem with that is bash can't handle long filenames
<Kris_> and then installing compiz-settings-manager
<wols> robert_: huh?
<Kris_> or whatever its called, someone will quote me on that
<crdlb> Rockoman: join #compiz-fusion
<Kris_> ^^ even better idea
<cannonball> rob_: 127 characters is is not short.
<paragonc> list
<adelie> how do you check permissions from the command line?
<wols> adelie: ls -l
<cannonball> wow, so I can't even type a name correctly :-(  I should go to sleep.
<Slart> Kris_: I think it's compizconfig-settings-manager.. but I'm having problem remember the exact name too
<paragonc> im trying to fix my friends box, but he lost the taskbar at the bottom - the one where applications minimize, how do i get it back
<adelie> wols: thanks
<Flare183> paragonc:> kde or gnome?
<paragonc> gnome
<wols> paragonc: gnome-panel
<svladcjelli> paragonc: right click top panel say new panel
<svladcjelli> if you deleted it
<Flare183> yeah what he said
<paragonc> im not sure what he did - i have the application / system / places menu
<robert_> wols, so I can't export something (from bash) to every application I start using bash?
<wols> robert_: I told you
<phaidros> module-assistant went fine, now I have the prob, that I cannot open or create vms .. is greyed out in the server .. any hints?
<wols> robert_: you can
<paragonc> wols - it says gnome-panel is already running
<robert_> I'd have to wrap everything though
<gary_inNYC> yeah paragonc just create a *new panel
<paragonc> o word
<wols> paragonc: svladcjelli gave you the answer
<robert_> which seems a bit infeasible.
<Flare183> the gnome-panel program must always be running
<Shirowtaku> #ubuntu-de
<stroyan> robert_:  You can use    export VARIABLE=value   to have a variable present for every command that you run.
<svladcjelli> people don't read well here
<adelie> I know whenever you sudo something, you only need to type in the password again after some 3 minutes idle or something. is there a way to tell the computer to 'forget' recent authentication?
<paragonc> it added another panel to the bottom, but windows wont show up in them when minimized
<phaidros> svladcjelli: any ideas why vmware-server cannot open/create vms? (is greyed out)
<paragonc> also the destkop view icons are missing -
<svladcjelli> prolly cause it is not installed properly?
<stroyan> robert_:  You can use   "VARIABLE=value program"  to have a variable present for just one run of program.
<Slart> adelie: you can specify the interval before it forgets somewhere.. probably a sudo config file
<gary_inNYC> paragonc right click the newly created panel, then add to panel
<chazco> hi... how can i create a menu entry (gnome-applications menu) from the command line? I think i just need the location of the correct .desktop files...?
<phaidros> svladcjelli: hmm
<robert_> stroyan, yes- is there a way I can accomplish that automatically, no matter what I run, without using a script? I already export it using bash, but the application doesn't seem to pick up on it
<paragonc> gary_inNYC which item do i add to it so it shows minimized windows
<robert_> or is there some bash script that runs before an application runs?
<stroyan> If you have exported a variable then programs run from the shell prompt will inherit that setting.  You may have some startup in .bashrc or elsewhere that overrides the value.  Try running "env" and see what it says about the variable.
<svladcjelli> robert_: http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/Unix/ShellIntro.html#tth_sEc4
<adelie> anyone know where the sudo config file is?
<erUSUL> adelie: /etc/sudoers
<stroyan> adelie:  You should use visudo to edit that file.
<Henry_> ikonia, ok, just fyi, i'm going to get going.  thanks for your help. i'll try to come back later and see if anyone can come up with an answer
<svladcjelli> adelie: but you can't edit it normally
<erUSUL> adelie: you have to edit it with visudo
<Slart> adelie: or you can reset it by doing "sudo -K" if you're looking for just that
<kiiz> how do i get ubuntu networked with windows (ethernet) to use a modem on windows
<stroyan> I think this chorus is a little out of sync. ;-)
<wols> kiiz: use ICS on windows, that's it
<robert_> er, I should have been more specific- before BASH runs an application.
<wols> kiiz: but how to do that is offtopic here
<erUSUL> kiiz: just use static ips and make the windows machine be the gateaway of the ubuntu one (in windows enable conection sharing_)
<TBotNik_1> All: What is the default PasteBin command line tool for Ubuntu?
<wols> robert_: you've been told at least 3 times by now. do you even want an answer?
<robert_> wols, creating a wrapper for every application that uses OSS is lame.
<kiiz> thanks
<ssn> how do i install the following kernel module: pca9540
<ssn> ?
<wols> robert_: put it in your bash startup scripts
<paragonc> ya the application still dont show up on the bottom panel
<robert_> I tried, and it still refuses to do anything.
<dajhorn> TBotNik_1: The package name is 'pastebinit'.
<AprilHare> wols, perhaps your answering him comforts.
<dajhorn> TBotNik_1: # apt-get install pastebinit
<stroyan> robert_:  Did you run env ?  Did you see the variable set in the output of env ?
<ssn> how do i install the kernel module pca9540
<ssn> ?
<wols> AprilHare: then I'm not harsh enough to him. unless he likes punishment
<Flare183> !repeat | ssn
<ubotu> ssn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TBotNik_1> All: Repeating: What is the default PasteBin command line tool for Ubuntu?  "pastebinit" is installed but not working on my machine, so need either new source or different tool.
<Flare183> !repeat | TBotNik_1
<ubotu> TBotNik_1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> Some one has already answer that question
<Flare183> answered
<ssn> how do i install the kernel module pca9540?
 * AprilHare recently installed alien and fakeroot packages as part of the installation of the office 2007 plugins for openoffice.org and during the installation it asked for the live cd. is it possible to rule out that data source so i don't have to dig out that cd again? :)
<ikonia> :(
<dajhorn> TBotNik_1:  Can you ping paste.stgraber.org?
<ikonia> oops
<Slart> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ssn> how do i install the kernel module pca9540?
<ddmdllt> gi
<ddmdllt> hi
<svladcjelli> ssn: http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2007-September/021112.html you probably will have hard time
<Slart> !info webboard | TBotNik_1
<ubotu> tbotnik_1: webboard: Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ddmdllt>  does someone know if there is a keyboard shortcut for gnome-lauch-box once the application is lauched?
<Flare183> ddmllt:> no
<erUSUL> ssn: for what hardware is the module?
<Flare183> ddmllt:>but katapult does
<ddmdllt> yes that's why I use it
<pegasos> Hello. I am going to install antivirusprogram so I can scan the window HD also attached to this computer (dual-boot). Does anybody have recommendations on what to install?
<svladcjelli> erUSUL: it is a lmsensors I2C mux
<ssn> erUSUL : its for an i2c adapter driver
<Flare183> pegasos:> avg
<ssn> i need to adjust my cpu fan speed
<ddmdllt> @flare183: but katapult shows only one app at a time
<Slart> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ssn> so i have to get lm-sensors to work
<svladcjelli> the driver is not going to work according to what I posted ssn
<Flare183> ddmdllt:> yeah exactly
<Rockoman> hey my panel at the top of the screen dissapeared after i enabled 3d desktop, how can i get it back?
<pegasos> thanks Flare183 and Slart
<Flare183> np
<robert_> stroyan, I saw it in env when bash starts up (it automatically 'set', but it wasn't in bash when I typed in 'env' again)
<Slart> you're welcome, pegasos
<ssn> but pca9540 and f71882fg are missing
<sanguisdex> is there a good to for finding and replacing huge blocks of code in multiple files in a dir?
<erUSUL> ssn: i have the latest linux kernel here and only has pca9539 so i guess you have to compile a lm-sensors snapshot
<svladcjelli> sanguisdex: sed
<ddmdllt> @Flare183: so I'll continue with katapult...
<Rockoman> How can I get my panel at the top of the screen back?
<Flare183> ok
<ddmdllt> @Flare183: thanks
<ssn> what about f71882fg?
<Flare183> np
<xcd> is anyone in here familiar with ALSA and JACK, and have any idea how to fix the ALSA configuration to work with JACK in gutsy since the package is apparently broken?
<Slart> Rockoman: restart gnome-panel perhaps? pkill gnome-panel first to kill it off properly.. perhaps it autostarts a new one.. perhaps you have to run gnome-panel manually
<ssn> what about f71882fg?
<Dieterbe> hi, i just installed the linux-rt kernel on gutsy, but when rebooting why can't i choose between the normal kernel and the RT one? it picks the rt one like if the old one is "gone", i would like to be able to choose myself
<Rockoman> how do i do that? i just restarted my computer and its still gone
<paragonc> how come after installing flash from add remove programs i still cant view youtube
<blizzkid> is it possible to link a certain output to a key-combination? (eg make <alt><ctrl><F12> output "text" in gedit/firefox/...)
<Slart> Rockoman: oh.. still not showing up even after a reboot.. then I don't know what's wrong.. sorry
<robert_> awesome
<robert_> finally
<robert_> there we go
<Matir`> can anyone recommend a good personal media player that plays well with ubuntu?  I'd like both audio and video, and preferrably cheap.... I was looking at the sandisk sansa series, but they seem to have tiny screens
<bosky101> hi, does ubuntu come with perl?
<robert_> I had to `export env "blah=blah"` for it to work
<erUSUL> bosky101: yes
<Rockoman> Can anybody help me get the default panel back?
<bosky101> erUSUL: thnx
<sanguisdex> Matir`: I have had great luck w/ banshee
<bobgill> Rockoman: Open up a terminal and type in gnome-panel
<svladcjelli> Rockoman: you can try turning off compiz, or right click existing panel and say new panel
<tomd125> soulpropagation: restore the mbr
<svladcjelli> Matir`: archos is not bad, but no ogg support
<Rockoman> how do i get to a terminal? ;/
<Rockoman> i dont have a panel to access it
<tomd125> rockoman, alt+f2 type xterm
<DM|> anyone know a good way to stream music over the web with no domain name ?
<AprilHare> my network is slower than something very slow indeed - i'm getting bursts of conversation here
<tonyyarusso> tomd125: s/xterm/gnome-terminal/
<AprilHare> bbl
<saintz0r> hello all. i just isntalled ubuntu and grub wont work. getting the Error 2. looked it up and cant seem to find an answer. using live cd now. some help :p
<Viking> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 and sometimes after boot the panel dissapears too. All I can do is rolling the dice.
<Rockoman> it says a panel is already runnung
<svladcjelli> ctrl-alt-backspace to restart graphics Rockoman?
<Rockoman> still the same
<adelie> Viking: a quick fix is to alt-f2, and `killall gnome-panel'
<Matir`> sanguisdex, banshee?
<sanguisdex> yeah
<L3ON> can some 1 huhs god at the game go private wid me
<adelie> Viking: that will at least get the panel back. why it disappeares, I don't know, but it is fixed in 7.10
<Viking> yes,but it's not permanent.
<adelie> Viking: why not upgrade, if you don't mind me asking
<adelie> L3ON: different people have different levels of expertiece. May wan to ask your question first
<L3ON> does any one know where i can get more copons from ones iv used dem up
<Viking> I don't know if every package from 7.04 will be available on 7.10; I don't want to loose data in case of an error .....
<Viking> But It's the right thing to do ...
<adelie> Viking: no way to backup data?\
<svladcjelli> L3ON: no idea what that means
<adelie> Viking: and anyway, it is much better to do a clean install anyway
<adelie> is there a way to turn off all the system messages from IRC?
<Viking> I agree
<svladcjelli> but ubuntu has made upgrades very easy
<svladcjelli> i do not do clean installs for upgrades
<Flannel> L3ON: Coupons for what?
<saintz0r> hello all. i just isntalled ubuntu and grub wont work. getting the Error 2. looked it up and cant seem to find an answer. using live cd now. some help :p
<Myrtti> adelie: which client?
<Viking> There is a way,but not allways time to burn a coupple of dvds.
<adelie> svladcjelli: for distribution upgrades it is good if you have manually configured a lot of stuff
<svladcjelli> adelie: but then by default you have to reconfigure all that stuff
<adelie> myrttti: Pigdin
<adelie> svladcjelli: except that I have found a lot of config tweaks for one distribution often are not compatible with the next, especially when the tweak is built in to the distribution, or there is a fix that no longer makes it necessary
<scripteaze> anyone get metasploit working?
<svladcjelli> they won't do that very often
<svladcjelli> i have never had that problem that I know of
<svladcjelli> since we are talking baout same distribution, just versioning
<adelie> svladcjelli: Of course next time with 8.04 i'll debconf anything that gives me trouble afterwards
<kitche> scripteaze: yes why what is your problem
<erUSUL> adelie: i suggest to use a *real* irc client like xchat (but not xchat-gnome) or irssi ;)
<Rockoman> Anybody know how to get back the orginal Panel at the top of the screen?
<crackintosh> can someone explain waht it means when directories are highlighted in green when I use terminal?
<qwaz> what's wrong with xchat-gnome?
<crackintosh> I am having permissions problems with these folders
<adelie> Rockoman: debconf gnome-panel?
<kitche> crackintosh: they are most likely not directories it probably means they are executable
<crackintosh> they are directories, they are followed by a /
<adelie> erUSUL :( boo
<Rockoman> ha
<Rockoman> thanks a lot!
<adelie> erUSUL: does Pidgn just suck like that?
<kitche> crackintosh: well you can make a directory not seem like one but a directory should not have the execytable perm on it
<adelie> Rockoman did that work?
<svladcjelli> adelie: it is in the options of pidgin
<dmacnutt> nice
<dmacnutt> traffic is so bad up here I can't even get out of the parking lot
<Rockoman> yeah
<Rockoman> thanks
<apocn> I've been trying to find documentation on how to connect to a VPN (L2TP/IPSec) server... any help?
<dmacnutt> people are abandoning cars on the highway
<saintz0r> hello all. i just isntalled ubuntu and grub wont work. getting the Error 2. looked it up and cant seem to find an answer. using live cd now. some help :p
<erUSUL> adelie: well it is designed for IM not for IRC... ;)
<crackintosh> kitche: the letters themselves are not green, the whitespace around the character is green
<qwaz> is there a debian channel here?
<adelie> Rockoman no problem. program not work well, debconf to the rescue ftw
<brobostigon> thi is ubuntu channel qwaz
<Rockoman> i have another issue ;/
<Rockoman> one of the games i installed isnt working but is working on my laptop
<svladcjelli> adelie:  Look at the Join/Part Hiding plugin.  It comes with Pidgin.
<Rockoman> and its also running ubuntu 7.10
<holo> hi
<adelie> erUSUL: Do you know where the option is in Pidgin?
<Rockoman> it says "failed to execute child process "tmw" no such file or directory
<svladcjelli> adelie: plugins
<kahrytan> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Rockoman> mana
<kitche> crackintosh: could eb the same thing since it depends on what terminal application you use
<adelie> svladcjelli: THANK YOU!!! There were 3-4 times as many system messages as actual chat
<crackintosh> kitche: http://foodserviceresearchinstitute.com/etc/images/greenletters.jpg
<svladcjelli> adelie: ;)
<kahrytan> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arnath01> is there need for a software firewall in ubuntu if it's behind a hardware firewall?
<kahrytan> arnath01➲  Ubuntu already has a firewall
<arnath01> kahrytan: installed & run by default?
<kahrytan> arnath01➲  yes.
<arnath01> kahrytan: which one?
<kitche> crackintosh: I know what you mean that still means it executable it's how the gnome terminal application does it
<astro76> !iptables | arnath01
<ubotu> arnath01: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Viking> How can it be configured to let Skype connect to the net ?
<Rockoman> Does anyone know why The Mana World wont work ?
<Viking> Thru firestarter
<kitche> arnath01: the firewall doesn't run by default since it has no rules to apply to
<kahrytan> arnath01➲  it's call iptables.
<arnath01> ah ok
<adelie> arnath01: with all machines, even windows machines (despite what windows tells you) you should NOT use a firewall on your computer when on a VPN
<saintz0r> hello all. i just isntalled ubuntu and grub wont work. getting the Error 2. looked it up and cant seem to find an answer. using live cd now. some help :p
<arnath01> adelie: why is that? if you open the correct ports, it should be fine no?
<kitche> arnath01: well iptables runs just doesn't do anything
<kahrytan> arnath01➲  by default, Ubuntu how no open pprts
<chemisus> what is the line in file in /dev?
<Viking> I believe Skype uses a range of ports.Maybe random.
<svladcjelli> arnath01: you can use a fw and vpn no prob
<kitche> kahrytan: the UTF-8 encoding whenever you say someone's name makes your messages hard to read sometimes
<svladcjelli> has to be configured right obviously
<kahrytan> Kitar|st➲  It's an arroe
<fizzle> got a question.  when you start ubuntu it comes up with the loading screen instead of printing out kernel commands
<kahrytan> arrow
<arnath01> well my question was more aimed at: is it necessary to have the firewall (or in this case the rules of the already running firewall) in place? is there much of a threat to ubuntu on this level that a hardware firewall does not take care of?
<adelie> arnath01: unless you are concerned about malicious attacks from people on your VPN, it is just an unnecessary hassle. On large networks it is sometimes good to put subnets behind firewalls in case of coworkers infecting the network with viruses, but aside from that, you are safe
<fizzle> what program does that?
<Rockoman> Hey I just installed a game and its telling me theres no such file or directory when I goto play it, how can I fix it?
<Flannel> kahrytan: thats actually not entirely true anymore.  Avahi is open by default, but its the only one.
<adelie> Rockoman: from the repository, or ?
<Rockoman> yeah the add/remove list
<Myrtti> arnath01: if you've not installed server software, you're fine
<kahrytan> Flannel➲  Whats that
<Rockoman> i instaled it on my laptop withoiut a problem
<Viking> Rockoman:Maybe that game is dedicated to some other distro ?
<adelie> Rockoman: what game, if you don't mind?
<Rockoman> no my laptop is running the same distro
<Rockoman> The Mana World
<arnath01> Myrtti: i have, apache server, ftp, and the likes, but they all get blocked by the hardware firewall
<Flannel> kahrytan: Avahi is what lets you find network services on your local network.
<Myrtti> well, then
<Viking> You've typed:  Hey I just installed a game and its telling me theres no such file or directory when I goto play it, how can I fix it?
<sd32_> which version of linux runs well on 256 mb?
<Viking> Any
<grody> any
<sd32_> cool thanks
<erUSUL> adelie: as i said i do not use pidgin as irc client; sorry
<arnath01> Myrtti: ok, yet another rephrasing then :D are there any other threats such as trojans etc that are pervasive in ubuntu systems that i should be aware of?
<svladcjelli> arnath01: security is always a tradeoff between user-friendliness and security - the choices are yours based on how paranoid you are and how much you mind figuring out firewall issues
<Viking> But not with every graphics manager.
<xal2> hello
<sd32_> yeah that was my concers
<dfeser> hi there
<sd32_> *concern
<xal2> is there a shell command to open an app in a specific workspace?
<svladcjelli> sd32_: xubuntu
<svladcjelli> 256 is low for ubuntu
<adelie> ad32_: DSL is the best smallest (near) full distribution. anything lighter weight is for embedded devices
<sd32_> svladcjelli, thanks
<kahrytan> Flannel➲  oh
<arnath01> svladcjelli: i'm pretty paranoid but try to balance it out by a critical view on my paranoia :P
<dfeser> I'm looking for a programm to search and download podcasts in ubuntu
<Myrtti> arnath01: there isn't any ports open without your knowledge by default.
<Viking> There are a lot of lightweight window managers.
<arnath01> Myrtti: ok
<Flannel> Myrtti: Does avahi ask you on bootup or something?
<Viking> xfce is the default in xubuntu
<Myrtti> Flannel: huh?
<Viking> blackbox ...
<kahrytan> arnath01➲  you have used windows for far to long
<xal2> any ideas? i've searched but can't find the command
<dfeser> I'm looking for a programm to search and download podcasts in ubuntu
<svladcjelli> i don't get that, to my knowledge, there is no firewall blocking ports in a default install
<frojnd> which organization is dealing with internet standars: a)microsoft b)Netscape c) The World Wide Web Consortium   ?
<arnath01> kahrytan: well actually i've been meddling with linux for quite a while and switched everything i have to linux bout half a year ago :P
<Viking> C
<svladcjelli> frojnd: all of them? this is the problem?
<ryancr> anyone here running ubuntu with a ide->compactFlash adapter?
<kahrytan> dfeser➲  Rhythmbox is good for download podcasts
<Rockoman> Im getting the failed to child execute error when I load my game ;/
<frojnd> svladcjelli, are you kidding me ?
<svladcjelli> ryancr: i am on eeepc
<arnath01> kahrytan: (before that i only had 1 ubuntu computer)
<kahrytan> arnath01➲  why paranoid?
<arnath01> kahrytan: it's in my nature ;)
<adelie> arnath01: Welcome to the world of Linux. There are virtually no threats otherthen the ones you create, and that even requires a little work.
<arnath01> adelie: hehe :P
<dfeser> kahrytan: yes I know...but I'd like to search some repos like the iTunes one with it
<ryancr> svladcjelli: does the eeepc come stock like that?
<svladcjelli> frojnd: this is why IE does not work in well coded websites sometimes
<svladcjelli> ryancr: yep
<komputes> Does anyone know how to RESTORE THE BARS/PANELS
<komputes> I need my default panels
<komputes> they are both gone
<svladcjelli> dfeser: http://gpodder.berlios.de/
<svladcjelli> man lots of missing panels today
<ryancr> svladcjelli: i am just going to get a small low power server from home, and was thinking doing the ide->cf and was wondering about speed etc
<adelie> arnath01: However, in addition to that, Linux is well protected from potential threats, where as windows is only poorly protected by known threats, and even then only after they come out with the patch 2 months to a year+ too late  :)
<Rockoman> komputes . debconf gnome-panel?
<svladcjelli> ryancr: speed is fine, it is $$ that is bad
<dfeser> svladcjelli: thx!
<arnath01> adelie: :)
<joebobjoe> what does "the composite extension is not availible" mean?
<arnath01> does anyone know if the bug concerning laptop's harddrives (when in battery mode) has been solved yet?
<ryancr> svladcjelli: well i am going to just do a 4G flash card for the os, then external drives for storage
<komputes> Rockoman: what? "debconf gnome-panel" will restore the default panels?
<stunatra> komputes: delete the %gconf.xml in the ~/.gconf/apps/panel/general directory, rebooot, and gnome will recreate the file.
<svladcjelli> ryancr: lots of people do it, works fine
<Rockoman> yeah i just had the same problem
<Rockoman> use it in a terminal
<dn4> what is a program good for synthiziing txt to speech
<kahrytan> svladcjelli: send me the laptop
<joebobjoe> can somebody help me?
<komputes> stunatra: will try thanks
<adelie> komputes: except that debconf doesn't require a restart'
<erUSUL> !info festival | dn4
<ubotu> dn4: festival: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-21ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 680 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<ryancr> svladcjelli: cool, good to know, of to reseach ide->cf adapters
<svladcjelli> kahrytan: ?
<ryancr> off*
<blizzkid> is it possible to link a certain output to a key-combination? (eg make <alt><ctrl><F12> output "text" in gedit/firefox/...)
<adelie> I know a guy that put festival into an embedded linux distro for his bmw for is stereo, bluetooth cellphone, and his enviromental controls
<adelie> crazy cool
<dn4> thanks erUSUL
<jqubuntu> erUSUL: the disk was not bootable!
<arnath01> does anyone know how to set or rather reset the keyring master password (although i never set it, it keeps asking me one)
<Rockoman> Can someone help me with the "Failed to Execute child process "---
<adelie> blizzkid: Do you know how to get F-keys to run programs?
<erUSUL> dn4: no problem
<erUSUL> jqubuntu: ?
<Rockoman> Can someone help me with the "Failed to Execute child process "---" (No such file or directory)"
<jqubuntu> erUSUL: remember yesterday
<blizzkid> adelie, yes, but I don't want to run a program, just make it output a string
<erUSUL> jqubuntu: can you refresh my memory?
<pegasos> So... Anyone care to help? I installed MySQL and try to start it by going to /etc/init.d/ and typing "mysql start" but it says " Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'".
<adelie> blizzkidL slow down :) make a script, make it executable, and bind he "program" to an F-key
<FluxD> how can I check if another program i using my soundcard?
<komputes> sudo debconf gnome-panel works well, TY, I was like OMGWTFBBQ
<Rockoman> Nobody can help?
<Viking> How to bind a command to an f-key ?
<scragar> whats the easy way to list all dependancies to a program? I need to load them into a list
<erUSUL> FluxD: sudo lsof /dev/snd/
<jqubuntu> erUSUL: i needed to burn a disk and it was my last blank, and you said that just right clicking the iso and clicking write to cd would make it bootable and it's not
<komputes> Rockoman: adelie: Thanks a lot guys, much simplere than I thought
<svladcjelli> blizzkid: http://codeidol.com/unix/ubuntu/X11/Enable-Your-Multimedia-Keyboard/
<FluxD> ty erUSUL
<adelie> Viking: I know there is a way to get programs to bind, so bind to a script that does what you want
<erUSUL> scragar: apt-cache show package
<duli> I'm getting this error when trying to run sim city 3000: /usr/local/games/SC3U/sc3u: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Any help?
<svladcjelli> jqubuntu: it will if the iso is ok
<FluxD> erUSUL: I hear sounds and the comand u gave me nothing
<SoteriouLoucas> hello i have a problem with my soundcart
<komputes> Rockoman: adelie: wait a second - sudo debconf gnome-panel is only temporary
<erUSUL> jqubuntu: i can only say the it has allways worked for me if the iso is one of a bootable cd (such as ubuntu isos) it will be bootable. Not all isos are bootable of course
<blizzkid> svladcjelli, I don't want to make it run a program, I want it to output a string
<SoteriouLoucas> i cannot hear to songs
<joebobjoe> when enabling desktop effects: the composite function is not available, im confused
<svladcjelli> blizzkid: you can make it do anything
<pegasos> So... Anyone care to help? I installed MySQL and try to start it by going to /etc/init.d/ and typing "mysql start" but it says " Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'".
<adelie> scragar: you can get the list from Synaptic under details -> dependencies. If you want to do it from a command line, only way I know is to grep the package with `^Dependencies'
<Flannel> arnath01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<jqubuntu> erUSUL: it's an iso for windows vista that i burned before and it worked when i burned it from windows in alcohol-120%
<kitche> pegasos: your probably missing mysqld.sock
<erUSUL> FluxD: try with a specific device 'sudo lsof /dev/snd/
<svladcjelli> jqubuntu: that is a good joke!
<joebobjoe> can someone help me? im a noobh
<blizzkid> svladcjelli, all the examples on that site are to run a command
<arnath01> Flannel: i can't try this solution at this very moment (the problem is on  my laptop, not my desktop) but would this not prompt me to enter the old password to change it?
<jqubuntu> svladcjelli: ?
<linduxed> is there any way to link together two computers that have wifi, without going through a router? is that what adhoc is?
<mavi-> yeah thats adhoc
<kitche> pegasos: it happens all the tiem that is missing but it should have been installed
<erUSUL> FluxD: sorry 'sudo lsof /dev/snd/pcm*'
<pegasos> kitche: Yeah, that seems to be missing. Where could I get it?
<svladcjelli> joebobjoe: you may not be able to run it, or you may need to install the driver - try going to system>administration>restricted drivers and enable one for your video card
<komputes> Rockoman: adelie: Never mind, thanks again- sudo debconf gnome-panel (requires restart)
<adelie> komputes: Temporary??? how? (dumbfounded and overwhelmed with cognitive dissonance). Did you just try that and have a failure?
<Sionide21> joebobjoe: What is your question?
<FluxD> erUSUL: what is mixer_app?
<joebobjoe> svladcjelli: i enabled the driver, now it says that
<komputes> adelie: well i did it under sudo so once the term was closed it reverted back to no panels, but then they showed up after reboot
<komputes> thanks
<Flannel> arnath01: I have no idea actually.
<svladcjelli> joebobjoe: reboot?
<joebobjoe> i did already, but ill try again
<erUSUL> FluxD: the sound volume applet on the upper right corner (double click on it)
<adelie> komputes: Linux should never require a restart. Did you restart the xsession, or atleast gnome-panel?
<FluxD> erUSUL: figured out the problem thx
<greenT> adelie, don't spread propaganda, linux needs to be restarted as much as windows does
<komputes> adelie: no, i simply did "sudo debconf gnome-panel"
<erUSUL> jqubuntu: it should have worked dunno why it failed; as i said it have allways worked for me
<adelie> greenT: ha ha :)
<stunatra> greenT, I disagree.
<erUSUL> FluxD: and it was?
<Matir`> greenT, I've never seen a Windows box with 100+ days of uptime
<PriceChild> Hey
<nzo|_> hi
<blizzkid> Matir`, I do
<komputes> adelie: it showed up as long as i was SU as the root user, but once I closed the terminal window the bar went away, after a reboot it came back to default bars
<FluxD> erUSUL: couldnt run xmms coz flash in firefox was using it
<svladcjelli> you don't have to reboot, just easiest way
<greenT> i have a windows machine serving multimedia and used as a web browser box...what makes windows have to reboot?  only installing drivers, etc
<greenT> same as in linux
<kelsin> Matir`: we had to take down our email server when we physcially moved it this year... had 700 days uptime :-(
<komputes> adelie: but thanks a lot for your help, i learned a lot
<corporal_clegg> hello, where can I find help on xmodmap?
<Ricky_Rat> hi there, how do I get to the "network manager"?
<adelie> komputes: oh, in that case, for future reference, `sudo kill -1 PID' where PID is the id of the gnome-panel process would have done it  :)
<erUSUL> FluxD: i see
<pegasos> Where could I get mysqld.sock -file, which is missing...?
<greenT> coorporal, have you tried reading the manual?  man xmodmap
<komputes> adelie: does it also restart it or just kills it?
<blizzkid> svladcjelli, can you be more specific?
<kelsin> pegasos: if you're talking about the socket file, that's created when you run the Mysql server, what is the error you're getting
<corporal_clegg> greenT: I read it but still I have problems...
<pegasos> kelsin: " Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'" when i try to use "mysql start" in the folder
<RP_SWE> Can anyone help me with doman forwarding?
<svladcjelli> blizzkid: that article is pretty specific
<greenT> coproral, what are you trying to do?  there's a little information if you scroll down on http://erusan.googlepages.com/archhowto.html
<adelie> greenT: you never NEED to restart... it is just the easiest thing to explain to a newbie
<svladcjelli> you probably want a command like "echo 'mytest'"
<komputes> adelie: how long has your ubuntu box been online/
<blizzkid> svladcjelli, yes, about running commands, and "echo" doesn't work
<Ricky_Rat> Hello, how do I get to the Network Manager please.
<kelsin> pegasos: is your mysql server running?
<joebobjoe> svladcjelli: i rebooted, same thing happened; i am using bootcamp on an intel imac
<corporal_clegg> greenT: I'm going to read the webpage
<strabes> I have a strange problem. When I change my screen resolution to 640x480 to play starcraft, the resolution is like a skinny rectangle
<Frankeh> hey can anyone help me with a FOF error?
<pegasos> kelsin: Frankly, I'm not sure. :D If it needs to be manually turned on, very possibly isn't... How do I check?
<adelie> komputes: ... need is different than do. I like to save power  :)
<kelsin> pegasos: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<komputes> adelie: right on, well thanks again
<kelsin> pegasos: if it's not you can probably start it with "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<mikebeecham> hi guys...quick question.  When I first installed Ubuntu, nautilus had a checker pattern background...but this has now gone
<adelie> komputes: but I have (once) switched kernels without restarting. that was cool... but way too much work
<mikebeecham> how can I get it back?
<Frankeh> http://pastebin.com/d12a23f20
<K`zan> Hi folks, I installed usbview and upon attempting to run it, I get an error stating it could not open the file "/proc/bus/usb/devices".  USB is working and no errors in dmesg.  /proc/bus/usb is there but there are no devices.  What to do - how do I get usbdevfs? Kubuntu with the 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP kernel here.
<corporal_clegg> greenT: xmodmap -e "keymap 151=36"  this gives me error
<sainzeo> Ricky_Rat: System-Administration-Network
<pegasos> kelsin: pegasos@pegasos-desktop:/etc/init.d$ mysql status
<pegasos> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<scragar> ok, 1 last question. using the command line how do I get it to reinstall something, instead of saying that it's already at current best version?
<Slart> K`zan: tried running it with gksudo?
<adelie> greenT: what drivers require restart in Linux... aside from the "request" to restart after the nvidia non-free drivers?
<kitche> scragar: sudo apt-get reinstall <program> should do it I migt be wrong with the reinstall part but you could try it :)
<Slart> K`zan: or sudo if it's a command line application.. I can't remember
<adelie> greenT: which, again, only requires a restart of the xsession
<SoteriouLoucas> someone to help me ??please
<scragar> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<Slart> !ask | SoteriouLoucas
<ubotu> SoteriouLoucas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kelsin> pegasos: ok you should probably just type "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status" like I said, if you want to goto the dir you still need to type "sudo ./mysql status"
<kelsin> pegasos: /etc/init.d is not in the path, so running "mysql status" still calls the mysql client program, not the script in /etc/init.d
<et-0nl> hi is there any irc proxy for ubuntu
<Ricky_Rat> I am supposed to go into network manager by clicking computer icon on top bar - it should say Wired Network, vpn connections and manual connection... I don't have that Icon.  When I go into network manager through system prefs it doesn't have those choices
<K`zan> Never mind, I got it figues out :).
<et-0nl> hi is there any irc proxy for ubuntu
<Slart> et-0nl: have you searched the repositories?
<pegasos> kelsin: "sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found" when I tried to copypaste
<bruenig> !find /etc/init.d/mysql
<ubotu> File /etc/init.d/mysql found in mysql-server-5.0
<kelsin> pegasos: looks like you didn't install the mysql server, just the client programs
<bruenig> !info mysql-server-5.0 | pegasos
<ubotu> pegasos: mysql-server-5.0: MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.45-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 26160 kB, installed size 82508 kB
<Ricky_Rat> this is what I am trying to find, this icon:   http://bp0.blogger.com/_KXV96MWw930/RwL1wxRx5eI/AAAAAAAACdw/pfEPZRLzXPw/s1600-h/net2.jpg
<Frankeh> hey can anyone help me with a FOF error?
<erUSUL> Ricky_Rat: run nm-applet with Alt + F2
<Frankeh> hey can anyone help me with a FOF error?
<et-0nl> yes i searched
<kelsin> pegasos: I would run "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" to make sure
<pegasos> kelsin: Oh... :D O Thanks to you and bruenig
<Frankeh> http://pastebin.com/d12a23f20
 * bruenig sees 4 icons in that screenshot
<Sionide21> !Repeat | Frankeh
<ubotu> Frankeh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scragar> me found reinstall option, it's the --reinstall switch, can't belive I didn't think of it :P
<Slart> et-0nl: then I guess you know =).. try "apt-cache search irc proxy"   I saw at least 2 good hits
<mikebeecham> hi guys...quick question.  When I first installed Ubuntu, nautilus had a checker pattern background...but this has now gone...how can I get it back?
<FluxD> Ricky_Rat: http://www.cs.umn.edu/help/offsite/vpn.php
<et-0nl> i use xchatt is there anything there that works for xchat i got a huge list 10 proxys with apt cache search irc proxy
<TexasTaz> Hey everyone, Is there a repository that has VirtualBox I can just apt-get
<bruenig> et-0nl, a proxy has nothing at all to do with a client
<xenthro> hello, I'd like to create a multi-part rar archive. I have rar installed but cannot find the command in the cmd line and its not in the gnome or kde(ark) gui... help please?
<Slart> et-0nl: I have no idea.. never used one
<Ricky_Rat> FluxD: That's for cisco, I am trying to vpn to MS network
<Viking> Isn't VirtualBox in the Automatix repositories ?
<dajhorn> mikebeecham:  Very tiny checkers?  That is a bug that goes away when Nautilus properly loads its theme.
<bruenig> !automatix | Viking automatix doesn't even have repositories either
<ubotu> Viking automatix doesn't even have repositories either: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<FluxD> Viking: its on virtualbox.org
<mikefoo> How would I run a program as root, from a desktop icon, anyone have an idea?
<FluxD> Ricky_Rat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<kelsin> mikefoo: put "gksu" in front of the normal command in the launder
<Viking> ok ok
<kelsin> mikefoo: *launcher
<Viking> Thanks for the info.
<babu> hai , im new in linux, when i give su then type my password , after i got error message authentication failure but in same password i work package manager, but in terminal i cant login as a root, could you pls help me , how i login as a root
<kelsin> !sudo | babu
<ubotu> babu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Slart> mikefoo: gksudo programname
<mikefoo> yup, got it, thanks!
<mikebeecham> dajhorn: oh...i really liked them :(
<Slart> mikefoo: don't use sudo for gui programs.. it can do bad things.. use gksudo instead
<TexasTaz> Oh really Viking I didn't install AutoMatix I need to do that thanks
<mikefoo> yeah I tried sudo, it just didn't load the program at all..
<Sionide21> babu: su requires the root password, type 'sudo su' to use your password
<astro76> !automatix | TexasTaz
<FluxD> !info gksudo
<Slart> babu: why do you want to login as root.. sudo will work for anything I've encountered
<babu> ubotu> when i give sudo i works but in su i cant
<ubotu> TexasTaz: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ubotu> Package gksudo does not exist in gutsy
<Slart> !root | babu
<ubotu> babu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FluxD> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dajhorn> mikebeecham: Explore System -> Preferences -> Appearance.
<ubuntu__> ssssss
<kelsin> babu: you want to use "sudo -s" or "sudo -i" depending on your needs, just like the links people are pasting say to do
<Jagger> i cannot restore my grub
<dajhorn> mikebeecham: You may want something like the Crux theme.
<babu> ok , thanks all
<jack948> i cant restore my grub
<Frankeh> theres sometihng in the wiki that works
<kelsin> !grub | jack948
<ubotu> jack948: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> !grub | jack948
<Ricky_Rat> FluxD: tried that, still no vpn option on icon
<Jesus|Freak> id geeks4free
<erUSUL> Ricky_Rat: maybe you need this instaled network-manager-openvpn or network-manager-vpnc
<erUSUL> Ricky_Rat: or both
<lenorek> Hi everyone, I get this error when I put DVDs or CDs in my computer "Unable to mount the selected volume...[CD/DVD name]  mount: Not a directory"... I am using Gutsy. Can someone help me please
<wraund> lenorek: a recent dvd player?
<Sionide21> lenorek: Make sure the mount point already exists
<Viking> lenorek I've got the same thing when inserting UDF DVDs
<Slart> lenorek: it happens to all cd's or just one?
<Ricky_Rat> FluxD: Yes, i have both of those installed
<Viking> Manual mounting helps me.
<lenorek> wraund: it is a very new dell machine
<FluxD> Ricky_Rat: I am not sure then
<Ricky_Rat> FluxD: ok, thanks
<Hc\\> Hey, could someone tell me how to change the repositories of feisty from stable to unstable?
<wraund> !DVD | lenorek
<ubotu> lenorek: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lenorek> Slart: I've tried a few
<kelsin> Hc\\: ubuntu does not use stable and unstable repos like debian
<Slart> Hc\\: stable? unstable? sounds like debian repos to me
<aeGIs> kcid ym kcus
<Slart> lenorek: try Sionide21's advice
 * wraund goes to sleep
<Slart> aeGIs: where are you from? I can't decipher those words to know what language it is
<Hc\\> Slart: Hmm, then i've gotta had missed something. So there ain't a such thing on ubuntu? -.-
<lenorek> wraund: I have already installed multimedia codecs... there is no difference. I still get the same error
<Slart> Hc\\: not that I know of.. we have versions... 7.10 is gutsy.. 8.10 or something is hardy heron.. the next one coming in april
<aeGIs> slart: I'm from New Jersey
<wraund> lenorek: posibly dodgy interface from drive to motherboard
<wraund> lenorek: did it work on windows or a previous OS?
<lenorek> Sionide21: How do I make sure the mount point already exists
<Slart> aeGIs: oh..I thought that "kcid ym kcus" was some new weird language I had never heard before.. nevermind then
<Ricky_Rat> how can I tell what release of ubuntu I have...?  Edgy, etc?
<Hc\\> Slart: Yeah, ok. Well, just mixed the repos with debian and ubuntu (again)
<eldkraft> I'm running 7.10 and when I do a rkhunter -c there is a warning on usr/bin/find, now I know there is quite alot of false alarms in rkhunter but is there someone else here who can confirm it?
<lenorek> wraund: I installed Ubuntu as soon as I got the machine. So I don't know whether it worked on Windows
<erUSUL> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<wraund> lenorek: possibly a bad connection
<aeGIs> slart: It's a very complex cipher I developed
<Slart> eldkraft: hang on.. I'll check
<Sionide21> lenorek: Are you mounting them manually or with automount?
<wraund> lenorek: or a dodgy drive
<lenorek> wraund: How can I fix a bad connection?
<Slart> eldkraft: nope.. no warning for "find"... but warnings for some other commands
<wraund> lenorek: wellim not saying it is, but if it was, take the side of the machine and check
<lenorek> wraund: so I just make sure the plugs are in properly
<eldkraft> slart: ok, do you have the pre-release repos enabled. Maybe there is some update I've done that is causing this
<lenorek> wraund: ?
<wraund> lenorek: yeah
<Slart> eldkraft: nope I don't.. that might be it perhaps
<wraund> lenorek: but to be honest i doubt it is that
<wraund> lenorek: possibly something to do with software
<wraund> lenorek: people have had the eror before, google it
 * wraund goes to sleep!
<eldkraft> yeah, I'll try to make the same update on my other computer and see if that is it. Thank you for trying to help anyways :)
<Slart> eldkraft: you're welcome
<Benalex> Hello all, is there a way to burn discs from using terminal
<lenorek> wraund: I did google it. This one guy on the forums had the problem and it went away. No one really offered an answer to him
<linduxed> whats gnome's "knetworkmanager" called?
<wraund> lenorek: :( sorry mate i cant help anymore, sleepy time
<wraund> lenorek: ask someone else :P
<wraund> ill be back tommorow
<bruenig> linduxed, take out the 'k'
<lenorek> wraund: thanks anyway
<Slart> Benalex: yes.. there is some kind of command line cd writer..
<Benalex> Slart: so what is it?
<kelsin> Benalex: cdrecord (It's what most gui programs use in the background)
<netdemon> hello every one, i need help with my computer
<TexasTaz> That did the trick thanks guys
<linduxed> bruenig: not there...
<Slart> Benalex: cdrecord was the name I think
<Slart> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10:2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 539 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<netdemon> my sound driver wont work, is there a possibility its a windriver
<erUSUL> Benalex: wodim; cdrdao; growisofs etc
<bruenig> linduxed, what do you mean not there? that is the name, the binary is different
<bruenig> growisofs is actually a front end
<Benalex> kelsin Slart erUSUL thank you all
<bruenig> although command line
<bruenig> linduxed, I think it is implemented as some sort of panel applet
<erUSUL> Slart: cdrecord is being replaced by wodim
<Slart> erUSUL: oh.. nice that it's being developed.. thanks
<lenorek> Hi everyone: can someone help me with this problem I have with CDs and DVDs not mounting? I get this error: "Unable to mount the volume"
<Slart> !info wodim
<ubotu> wodim: command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.6-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 419 kB, installed size 844 kB
<linduxed> bruenig: i c
<linduxed> bruenig: i look around some
<Benalex> any of these can write to DVD discs?
<bruenig> wodim and genisoimage and the others are clones of cdrecord and mkisofs but are released under gpl
<Slart> Benalex: from the description I'd say wodim can
<erUSUL> Benalex: for dvd i recomend growisofs
<bruenig> wodim and cdrecord are the same thing however
<lenorek> Hi everyone: can someone help me with this problem I have with CDs and DVDs not mounting? I get this error: "Unable to mount the volume"
<erUSUL> bruenig: except wodim does support dvd without having to pay the cdrecord developer
<bruenig> erUSUL, I use it for dvd all the time
<bruenig> that is the only thing I use it for actually
<Jupp2> what's the best (simplest) encrypted filesystem to use on a external hard drive?
<bruenig> oh wait, you said "does"
<bruenig> I read "doesn't"
<erUSUL> bruenig: ;)
<bruenig> I guess I was assuming that you would just say "supports" instead of "does support" and yeah skimming the line too quickly
<TexasTaz> I'll be back in a bit guys
<erUSUL> bruenig: i was planning to put a *does* support to make the point clearer but i skipped the * =:)
<bruenig> hmm
<lenorek> Hi everyone: can someone help me with this problem I have with CDs and DVDs not mounting? I get this error: "Unable to mount the volume...[CD/DVD name]...mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist"
<Sionide21> !Repeat | lenorek
<ubotu> lenorek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitche> lenorek: /meida/cdrom0 does not exist sounds like you need to make one
<kitche> Sionide21: huh I don't see where he repeated
<lenorek> kitche: How do I do that?
<eldkraft> lenorek: man mount
<kitche> lenorek: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0 can make it
<Sionide21> He's pasted that exact thing 4 times now
<kitche> Sionide21: yes but minutes apart :)
<good_dana> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<Sionide21> kitche: :( Soory
<Nicke> good_dana: try #ubuntu-server ;)
<erUSUL> good_dana: no afaik; you can ask here though
<lenorek> Sionide21: In between pastings I was looking around to see if I could find the answer. I know that sometimes people don't notice messages the first time. The guy who was helping me said he needed to go to sleep and to ask someone else
<linc1> Neubie in the House !
<Sionide21> lenorek: I said sorry
<good_dana> okay well i have ubuntu server 6.06 lts and i cant get the installer to recognize my sata raid
<linc1> Looking for some support, can I be directed to the proper channel
<Slart> linc1: what's the problem?
<eldkraft> lenorek: are you using the terminal to mount?
<lenorek> Sionide21: Oh. No worries. I wasn't being defensive. I was just explaining.
<linc1> evolution sync error.
<erUSUL> good_dana: maybe the raid card is too recent 6.06 i 2.5 years old now
<Sionide21> lenorek: Oh, well still sorry
<erUSUL> !raid | good_dana
<ubotu> good_dana: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Slart> linc1: hmm.. can't help you with that.. don't use evolution.. but ask the channel... include errormessages, what you've tried so far etc..
<svladcjelli> good_dana: you need alternative install cd
<good_dana> svladcjelli: what install cd?
<lenorek> Sionide21: :)
<erUSUL> svladcjelli: for ubuntu server is th only one aviable
<linc1> Ask this channel or is there one specifically for support/
<svladcjelli> ah sorry
<doudou> Hi how do i stop firefox asking favicon without my autorisation? i want it stop asking thing
<Slart> linc1: this is the support channel
<linc1> Ok thanks
<Slart> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sidd> hello people, What program can I use to sync videos to my Ipod?
<linc1> I am experiencing evolution sync errors. I have tried previously to delete the evolution-summary files and it fixed it. Had to do this several times. But now I am running Gutsy and this doesn't fix it. I am at a loss.
<Slart> wow.. there are lots and lots of irc-channels for ubuntu.. I thought there were about 10 or so.. must be close to a hundred
<erUSUL> !ipod | sidd
<ubotu> sidd: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<lenorek> kitche: thanks for that. I am one step closer. I did what you said and now disks are mounting. Data disks are fine. Totem couldn't read my DVD though "Error: Could not read from resource."... any ideas?
<erUSUL> !dvd | lenorek
<ubotu> lenorek: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kelsin> doudou: I think you can goto "about:config" in firefox. In the top filter type in "favicon" and change the one value that shows up to false. I don't know for sure if that does it, but it might
<calmar> hi all. ubunto and debian, are they working together nicely or not really? just wondering
<calmar> (developers)
<erUSUL> !offtopic | calmar
<ubotu> calmar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<calmar> is this offtopic.
<AndyR> calmar, erUSUL thinks so lol
<doudou> kelsin, i love you
<erUSUL> calmar: i classify it into "random chatter" :)
<Toast> Hi, I'm trying to install flash on an x86_64 system, but the installer fails with an MD5sum mismatch. can anyone help?
<kitche> Toast: read the topic
<calmar> hm. well i try it in the other chan then
<heatmzzr> hello all
<erUSUL> Toast: it is known error dunno if there is some workaraound search launchpad for the bug report
<Toast> kitche: I did. I went through the faqs... they seemed inconclusive.
<mvanbaak> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kitche> erUSUL Toast yeah the workaround is to install it manually
<Toast> erUSUL: I'll have a look, thanks.
<erUSUL> Toast: yw
<sd32_> will medibuntu work for kubuntu also?
<dax_it> Hi guys
<musix> . vsx
<Toast> kitche: I tried a manual install from the Adobe website, but they say that they don't support x86_64
<erUSUL> sd32_: yes
<dax_it> am the new ubuntu baby in town
<kitche> Toast: well they don't you need to use nspluginwrapper or make a chroot
<sd32_> erUSUL, thanks
<linc1> Need support for evolution sync errors..... anyone that can help me
<erUSUL> Toast: manual installation for 64bits is more "convoluted" i would wait till a fix is released
<dax_it> help me install quick time player
<coriander> Any suggestions for how I can make an iso from a data CD?
<erUSUL> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maestrojed> how can I find out a list of users and their uid
<kitche> coriander: dd can be used
<svladcjelli> dax_it: vlc should play it fine
<erUSUL> coriander: cat /dev/xxxx > isofile.iso
<erUSUL> coriander: ;)
<bruenig> erUSUL, dd if=/dev/xxxx of=isofile.iso is preferred no?
<Zikiti> HOw do I get gnome to remember the "unmaximized" window state size and positions? Is there some option?
<JarG0n> Any idea why the Ubuntu loading screen would not display on a Dell Dimension 2400 ?
<Slart> JarG0n: 64bit or 32bit? I can't get it to work either on my 64bit gutsy
<dax_it> svladcjelli how do install vlc
<erUSUL> bruenig: the end result is the same afaics but yes dd is the generic app to do "binary copies"
<ikonia> Slart: what package is failing
<svladcjelli> dax_it: add/remove programs
<Slart> ikonia: the boot loading screen
<ikonia> Slart: you're having trouble on both 32 and 64bit releases
<aaanone> can anyone tell me what theme is in the topmost screenshot here? http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/wiki/Screenshots
<ikonia> aaanone: gnome-look.org
<Slart> ikonia: haven't tried 32bit.. it doesn't bother me so I just disabled it
<ikonia> aaanone: have a look
<ikonia> Slart: ok
<kelsin> aaanone: I'm pretty sure it's Clearlooks
<ikonia> Slart: we'll back burner that one
<dax_it> svladcjelli i want to stream from the web page itself of which vlc cannot
<JarG0n> Slart> 32
<linuxnewperson>  PCMCIA Card 300mps  working on gutsy laptop  ..possible  or not ?
<aaanone> kelsin: that's just clearlooks? hmm, thanks for the suggestion
<svladcjelli> dax_it: mplayer-plugin may work
<Slart> JarG0n: then I don't know.. but you're not missing much =)
<linc1> quit
<dax_it> svladcjelli: Let me try I hope it will work as a plugin!
<linc1> leave
<linc1> bye
<linc1> later
<linc1> see ya
<TheZealot> Using apt-get, is there a way to automatically install all suggested packagaes without just writing them down and installing them afterwards?
<kjp2> I have a most curious problem. The system detects a RT8139 nic, and loads the 8139too module. but I never get an eth0 device
<svladcjelli> that is the idea dax_it
<JarG0n> Slart> but it's sooo pretty
<AndyR> !ubuntu server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poseidon> Does anybody here have a linkys wusb54gc? I want to see if it will work on the new version of ubuntu before I get it. It didn't work on the old one
<Slart> JarG0n: hehe.. print out a static version and look at it once in a while =)
<magnetron> !hardware > poseidon
<svladcjelli> TheZealot: use aptitude instead
<TheZealot> is aptitude pre-installed?
<svladcjelli> yes
<svladcjelli> smarter apt-get
<erUSUL> kjp2: o.O!! maybe it needs 8139cp ??
<kjp2> erUSUL: Tried that. No luck
<xenthro> lenorek do you have libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 installed?
<nicolah> any help here with ices ?
<dax_it> svladcjelli am at add/remove program wat next!?
<nicolah> (online streaming)
<svladcjelli> dax_it: search for mplayer and install mplayer plug in
<phxheat> in ubuntu server, how do i jail an account to a specific dir? whats a good ubuntu server howto site btw
<kitche> phxheat: you chroot not jail they do different things
<erUSUL> kjp2: no clue on dmesg ??
<kjp2> kjp2: nope. it finds the card just fine
<kjp2> I'd pastebin the output if that computer had net access
<asnd16> anyone know anything about Quickcam Pro 9000? I am running Gusty and am having issues
<erUSUL> !clone | TheZealot
<ubotu> TheZealot: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kjp2> erUSUL: and for some reason my old FA310-TX won't work either
<erUSUL> kjp2: what is that?
<ipx> For some weird reason, I've gotten linux-kernel-server installed on my desktop. (I have absolutely no idea how). What is the best way to handle this situation? Just let it be, or try to remove it?
<asnd16> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636080&page=2
<kjp2> erUSUL: 1998 era pci ethernet card. used to work fine back in 2.4 days with the tulip module
<asnd16> If anyone could help me out on this little issue let me know. . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636080&page=2
<xenthro> anybody know how to restrict klibido to a single instance? It keeps opening new instances when i open files instead of adding it to the existing instance
<erUSUL> kjp2: i have a card here (integrated eth) that works with the tulip driver....
<kjp2> asnd16: what's the problem
<kitche> ipx: you could keep it installed or install the desktop kernel and reboot into that then remove the server kernel
<ctp> hi folks. how to allow ssh client to accept rsa keys automatically without any confirmation?
<ipx> kitche: Im in desktop now - how do i remove the server-kernel? What packages?
<asnd16> I just got it today and I have never previously had a webcam installed on the computer but it does not show what so ever and gives me the error Could not connect to video device (/dev/vide0)
<kitche> ipx: just look up server packages and you should find it in the list that comes up
<kjp2> erUSUL: is the kernel in server that drastically different that a consumer, off the shelf compaq machine can't be used with ubuntu server?
<bazz> is there a way to control the caps/num/scroll lock leds from the command line?  dell laptop.
<dax_it> svladcjelli : you know, I only know how to use fedora but ubuntu I have just installed today as my 1st time give me guide, step by step
<ipx> kitche: ok :) thx
<kitche> kjp2: server kernel is just some addons to the kernel to make it run better for servers "big irons"
<kjp2> asnd16: run lsusb and show me in pastebin
<svladcjelli> dax_it: you may need tyo change dropdown menu at top of add/remove to say 'all available applications'
<kjp2> kitche:  so there's no reason why it shouldn't work on a compaq desktop
<erUSUL> kjp2: dunno; you can easily try the generic kernel i think if you think that may be the problem
<kitche> kjp2: there is no reason really
<unstable_geek> hi gang. gotta sparc question. is this the right channel?
<erUSUL> kjp2: i use a custom compiled kernel myself but hadn't have any problerms with the ubuntu one either
<kitche> !sparc | unstable_geek
<ubotu> unstable_geek: Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<unstable_geek> thanks
<kitche> unstable_geek: since not many people probably have sparc systems to even answer your question
<unstable_geek> fiar enough.  The forums are pretty cilent, I was hoping to get in touch with a dev
<kjp2> Is there any reason the ubuntu server wouldn't automatically create /dev/eth0 /dev/eth1 for devices it's detected ?
<kitche> unstable_geek: well devs don't come in here really :) once in a while you might catch a employee though of canicoal
<calmar> what is the difference when I install: ubuntu + kde then. and on the other side: kubuntu ? not much I guess?
<wols> kjp2: ifconfig -a. are there any other eth devices listed?
<kjp2> I installed ubuntu through vmware, since the server box for some fscked up reason won't boot from cd
<unstable_geek> kitche: should I check out the #ubuntu-dev channel?
<kjp2> wols:  yes. eth0, eth1, eth2
<erUSUL> kjp2: afaik ifaces are not devices. You do not get /dev/eth0 you get eth0 aviable trough ifconfig or ip to configure
<MacTheMad> hello... total newbie... just installed ubuntu 7.10 server on another machine & can't get gnome gui up & running
<asnd16> KJP2 -  lsusb
<asnd16> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc.
<asnd16> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1058:1100 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<asnd16> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<asnd16> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<asnd16> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<wols> kjp2: so you have ethX. why are you complaining?
<asnd16> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<asnd16> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<kjp2> wols: any reason I shouldn't be able to get them to come up with dhcp ?
<erUSUL> kjp2: if ifconfig list your devices then they were perfectly detected and are aviable for configuration
<svladcjelli> MacTheMad: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<MacTheMad> ty
<svladcjelli> server does not have gui by default
<wols> kjp2: depends. which ones are mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<komputes> asnd16: use pastebin dude
<Loftroffle> ok what gives this is trange
<kjp2> wols: eth0 and lo
<Loftroffle> *strange
<Loftroffle> I want to change my mouse cursor/cursor theme
<wols> kjp2: and eth0 is what? your firewire or one of your NICs?
<Loftroffle> I find this on the forums: "Can I install new mouse cursors? In System/Preferences/Mouse/Pointers it only lets me choose from a list of themes; I can't add any new ones. I'm using Edgy, but the same was true in Dapper."
<erUSUL> kjp2: you can add configuration for the other cards on the same file
<Loftroffle> I'm also on edgy
<Loftroffle> but the thing is
<Loftroffle> there is no Pointers tab!
<kjp2> wols:  one of the nics
<MacTheMad> yes thank you... got it
<linuxnewperson> faster wifi on gutsy laptop ...hardware possiblities
<Loftroffle> so I can't even get as far as this guy!
<kjp2> erUSUL: yeah but the one there doesn't work...
<kjp2> when i run ifup eth0
<kjp2> I get
<Loftroffle> did Gnome decide to eat up the cursor theme selection because it was too confusing for users or something? what gives D:
<kjp2> siocsifaddr: No Such Device
<kjp2> Eth0: error while getting interface flags: no such device
<unstable_geek> kjp2: what does dmesg | tail tell you just after you ran ifup eth0?
 * TTilus is about to install amd64 gutsy and use softraid, is it possible to set up softraid within installer and so that _all_ goes into raid (ie. you do not need separate / and /boot)
<svladcjelli> Loftroffle: appearance>customize
<TTilus> any suggestions?
<sd32_> i went back to the system default because i had problems with the theme going away in certain windows
<wols> TTilus: afaik not with the installer
<kjp2> unstable_geek: it says net: registered protocol family 17
<Loftroffle> svladcjelli: oh geez I thought I'd looked in here. That's really hidden D: thanks :)
<svladcjelli> ;)
<erUSUL> !raid | TTilus
<ubotu> TTilus: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Cyserox> sup guys
<Jack_Sparrow> TTilus:  would not bother with softraid...
<unstable_geek> that's weird
<Cyserox> i was asking in the linux channel wat linux distro is rigfht for me, and they directed me here
<kitche> unstable_geek: you can but that's not the channel that your thinking of really
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: why not?
<kjp2> exactly.
<Cyserox> anyone have screen shots of ubuntu looking sexy? Lol
<TTilus> Jack_Sparrow: well, it _has_ given me considerable speedup and i dont expect it to disappear on this reinstall  ;)
<erUSUL> Cyserox: google has a million i'm sure ;)
<wols> kjp2: then set up eth1 and eth2 as well
<Cyserox> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: I can handle my own backups and there isnt the speed difference there used to be in raid that made me use it in the first place
<unstable_geek> kitche: ok. maybe I'd better track down someone on the kernel mailing list.  I've got a real strange problem of the filesystem not holding changes after a reboot
<vbabiy_laptop> hey guys is there any way i can restart x on a box using ssh
<wols> raid is no backup
<JakeConnor> can anyone here load sourceforge.com? it seems to be down for me
<svladcjelli> Cyserox: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lcv_l7Y73o ?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: I understand what raid is..
<lucian> JakeConnor: sourceforge.net?
<vbabiy_laptop> sourceforge is up here
<erUSUL> vbabiy_laptop: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vbabiy_laptop> erUSUL: thanks
<TTilus> Jack_Sparrow: i wont be mirroring, but striping, raid0 you see
<TTilus> Jack_Sparrow: i do my backups too  ;)
<kjp2> wols: ok, with the second card in the box, i can bring up eth1, as the onboard card
<JakeConnor> lucian: either
<kitche> JakeConnor: well the site is sourceforge.net not .com anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: Yep..  I used to have striping and mirror
<magnetron> do you know any webservers except apache that support content negotiation? (multiple languages support)
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry that was for TTilus
<asnd16>  lsusb
<asnd16> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc.
<asnd16> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1058:1100 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<asnd16> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<asnd16> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<asnd16> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<asnd16> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<asnd16> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Jack_Sparrow> asnd16: Stop it
<lucian> JakeConnor: came up for me
<magnetron> !paste > asnd16
<erUSUL> asnd16: again?
<asnd16> got it
<asnd16> sorry . .  sticky fingers
<kjp2> asnd16: use pastebin. until you've used pastebin i'm not helping
<asnd16> how do you use pastebin?
<lucian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<asnd16> thanx its been years that I have been in IRC
<asnd16> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<svladcjelli> asnd16: found it right under your forum post googling http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/12/07/howto-logitech-quickcam-pro-9000-with-fedora-8/
<asnd16> that is fedora
<asnd16> would it would with mine as well?
<asnd16> Or with gusty . . .
<magnetron> !msgthebot > asnd16 (read private msg from ubotu)
<svladcjelli> same steps asnd16
<svladcjelli> you have to get the updated driver and compile it yourself
<unstable_geek> help /join
<unstable_geek> oops
<unstable_geek> haha
<svladcjelli> but asnd16 have you checked if it works in ekiga?
<unstable_geek> help /leave
<kbrooks> how do i make firefox start faster?
<svladcjelli> cause that driver is in gutsy
<unstable_geek> damn! i did it again :D
<UBUNTUISLOVED> add more ram
<flipmode> how do i get mp3 support for k3b?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> apt-get install k3b-mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> flipmode: synaptic has an addon for k3b
<kbrooks> UBUNTUISLOVED, not a solution
<BB88> Anybody know of a CD Ripper better than Sound Juicer; it is very limited?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> kbrooks search firefox start faster on google
<lucian> kbrooks: i think there is an add-on at firefox.com addon section that lets you tweak stuff so it will start-up a bit faster. However, you could always use lynx or w3m if you want quickness
<Slart> BB88: have you tried serpentine?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> cd ripper why not use one from the command line?
<BB88> No. Is that availble in the Synaptic?
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: that is not a cdripper
<ikonia> BB88: xripper ?
<Benalex> Slart: I wanna be more specific, I have a HiFidelio (a music server) which is running yellow dog linux.. and can be accessed by telnet , this music server can burn audo and mp3 discs... i have tried the commands you gave me but none of them worked, any suggestions?
<SonicChao> I like the LTS versions, so when the next one comes out (which I'm not sure is when?), will I be able to update directly to it?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=firefox+start+faster&btnG=Search
<BB88> ikonia: Is there a installer package?
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: do you have a question ?
<SonicChao> Instead of updating to Edgy, then Gusty? :|
<ikonia> BB88: I'm not %100 if xripper is in the ubuntu repo's
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicChao: you should be able to go from lts to lts
<Slart> BB88: I think it is.. do a search for serpentine
<SonicChao> (then the next LTS version?)
<Jack_Sparrow> !release | SonicChao
<ubotu> SonicChao: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Slart> Benalex: what commands did I give you?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia yes they make cdripper from the command line
<erUSUL> BB88: i use grip
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: please don't talk nonsense
<UBUNTUISLOVED> abcde is one
<Benalex> Slart: you gave me cdrecord.. and some people suggested wodim and growisofs
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: if you are attempting to troll, I will request you leave now
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia im going to warn you to stop ! this is your warning
<Slart> Benalex: ah.. they didn't work? were you able to install the programs?
<loke_> UBUNTUISLOVED: You're not helping anyone by giving incorrect advice.
<ikonia> loke_: it's being delt with
<BB88> erUSUL: How would I go about install 'grip' ?
<Benalex> I can install packages...
<Chousuke> UBUNTUISLOVED sounds like a bot :P
<erUSUL> BB88: Applications>Add/remove
<Slart> Benalex: and were any of those packages available for your machine?
<Rezagrats> Ok!: downloading and configuring jircii manually, anyone have a video on how to do it?!
<BB88> Grip is not the repo's?
<MacTheMad> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> !info grip
<ubotu> grip: GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-12ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 457 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<Benalex> Slart: aha.. I got your point... I'll do some search about burning packages available in yello dog
<BB88> Wait, it is, I had the combo-box set to installed only ;)
<SonicChao> Jack_Sparrow, the wiki page on TimeBasedRelesaes doesn't really answer this
<BB88> Thank you erUSUL.
<Slart> Benalex: do that.. or ask in a channel for your distro.. they will probably know better
<loke_> SonicChao: You can't skip from one lts to the other.  There will be too much "breakage".
<erUSUL> BB88: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicChao: I seem to remember that you will be able to go from lts 6.06 to the next lts.. without the other steps
<kbrooks> i want firefox to, and this is the key word, start up, faster
<Benalex> Slart: have you heard about xcdroast?
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, you can't, not without a reinstall
<erUSUL> kbrooks: disable all the extensions you may have
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: LTS to LTS should work, there are questions over glibc upgrades
<Slart> Benalex: perhaps.. the name sounds familiar.. but isn't that a gui application?
<LjL> kbrooks: how do you know that?
<ikonia> kbrooks: look at pre-linking
<SonicChao> uh...what?
<ikonia> LjL: he doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: thats what I thought
<SonicChao> I can or can't? D:
<jftsang> Hi, does Ubuntu 7.10 Server have a GUI?
<ikonia> LjL: standard issue randomness
<asnd16> yeah that did not work
<ikonia> jftsang: not installed by default
<kbrooks> SonicChao, ok, can, but the questions lurk over your head ;-)
<Benalex> Slart: I don't know , but it is listed in Yellow dogs accessories
<magnetron> kbrooks: you want a faster browser? install epiphany.
<loke_> jftsang: No, the server edition does not come with a gui pre-installed.
<jftsang> ok, how do I install one then
<erUSUL> SonicChao: i guess we will know when we read the release notes ;)
<ikonia> kbrooks: it's not over his head - its over your head, thats why you don't know
<SonicChao> !info glibc
<ubotu> Package glibc does not exist in gutsy
<LjL> SonicChao, i guess the reasonable answer is, there is no LTS other than 6.06 out yet, so "there's no way you'd know". but i'm pretty confident they'll try hard to implement seamless LTS->LTS upgrading, as that's quite a vital feature
<Slart> Benalex: applications with a x in front of them are usually gui applications running in x-windows..
<ikonia> kbrooks: don't put people down when you actually don't understand
<magnetron> jftsang: no, but you can use a graphical version of ubuntu as a server
<loke_> jftsang: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop gnome-extras
<jftsang> loke_: ok
<loke_> jftsang: However, kde and others are available.
<SonicChao> LjL, okay. It would be a pain to skip from one update to another. xD
<loke_> jftsang: It epends on what you want.
<kk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzeSey6I28U
<kbrooks> ikonia, i did not put him down. i said yes he can, but i was referring to the glibc upgrade questions that lurk over his head
 * jftsang likes GNOME more than KDE
<ikonia> kk: this is a support forum
<SonicChao> Glibc?
<SonicChao> What?
<Eja> i need ur vote www.publicpet.gr/ejavaqel/vote , from Greece!:d
<kk> yes
<ikonia> kbrooks: no - you said you can't without a re-install, you didn't know about the glibc potential issues until I mentioned it, so don't say things you don't understand or know nothing about and don't say things are over peoples head
<SonicChao> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> kk: then why are you posting youtube links?
<kbrooks> ikonia, sorry
<BB88> erUSUL: How can I configure the bitrate, output format, folder ouput. Sorry I am a nub ;)
<ikonia> kbrooks: if you don't know something, don't talk with authority
<SonicChao> Everyone's arguing :|
<SonicChao> But what is glibc? DD:
<ikonia> SonicChao: its the core system libary of ubuntu
<LjL> SonicChao, the GNU implementation of the standard C library
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: YEs, you did say ...  <kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, you can't, not without a reinstall
<ikonia> SonicChao: or linux in general I should say
<Rezagrats> Java, how do i manually install it ?
<jftsang> loke_ : Couldn't find package
<Ganjistus> hiogh
<Ganjistus> heh
<kk> it is impotant that u watch it!
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: its standard issue kbrooks stuff, talk nonsense
<ikonia> kk: its not important and it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Ganjistus> how can i add a second gateway?
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, i know, i misunderstood what ikonia was saying, now its clear, please drop it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ikonia> kbrooks: you didn't understnad, you didn't know, as normal and just made up a response
<Jangari> is there a bash command to return all my hardware information on this machine? ram, processor, etc.,?
<Ganjistus> there is no gui to add a second gateway, i am multihomed
<kbrooks> ikonia, ok i admit it
<Rezagrats> How do i manually install java?
<loke_> jftsang: Sorry, apprently it's now: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: lshw
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<ikonia> Jangari: lshw
<SonicChao> kbrooks, It's ok c: I'm not mad at you
<Jangari> ta
<erUSUL> BB88: on the Configure tab ??
<SonicChao> You just confused me for a minute is all
<LjL> ikonia, kbrooks, Jack_Sparrow: please take it to -offtopic or somewhere now
<ikonia> LjL: its done
<ikonia> just fed up with
<jftsang> loke_ ok
<Ganjistus> i am cowfused
<SonicChao> Ganjistus, about?
<lockd> does anyone know of a UI builder like 'Interface Builder' or 'Gorm', but embedded in an IDE?
<CaptainMorgan> !dotedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dotedit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> BB88: i know it is not the more intuitive piece of software but you wanted something more configurable than sound juicer...
<etfb> lockd: try Lazarus, a Pascal IDE similar to Delphi
<jftsang> loke_: still no D:
 * jftsang goes tobed
<lockd> etfb: Pascal only?
<Kobaka> Hey guys, do any of you know a lot about VirtualBox?
<etfb> lockd: Yep, but with object oriented extensions
<CaptainMorgan> anyone work with DotEdit, a graph and node editing app? I click on it in the menu but it never opens... I checked with ps -aux to see if it was running and it's not, I reinstalled the program to no avail... any ideas?
<winkman> Kobaka: I know a little?
<harkonen> kobaka: what do you need to know?
<lockd> etfb: Never used it, C-ish is best
<etfb> lockd: Delphi is my preferred language (out of about 30 that I know) for dev work on Windoze
<erUSUL> !info lazarus
<ubotu> lazarus: Rapid Application Development (RAD) tool for Free Pascal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-1 (gutsy), package size 35749 kB, installed size 151628 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc amd64)
<etfb> lockd: Lazarus is pretty similar, although flakey at times
<lockd> etfb: (best because I've spent 12 weeks coding Java)
<Gatestone> Firefox keeps freezing on Gutsy, every 10 minutes or so...?
<Kobaka> Well i'm trying to install Windows 98 SE, but it wont read the CD.
<Kobaka> So i was wondering if i'm missing something...
<etfb> lockd: I've done no Java (it makes me itch)
<SonicChao> Kobaka > ##windows
<Gatestone> Tried removing and re-instra
<etfb> lockd: try Mono if you don't mind C#
<PasteL> have anyone managed to install shockwave direcotr in to firefox or opera?
<Gatestone> Tried removing and re-installing FF but it still freezes all the time, after short usage.
<lockd> etfb: java gets annoying with OOP
<loke_> Gatestone: Possible flash plugin issue?
<harkonen> Kobaka: I've never tried installing windows into Virtualbox only other linuxes.  is it a legit copy of windows? and did you set up the virtual machine properly?
<Gatestone> Id the flash a FF E
<soldats> PasteL, whats shockwave director
<etfb> lockd: it's horribly verbose.  C# isn't much better (although slightly); Delphi (and Lazarus) are a vast improvement
<ikonia> loke_: doubtful as the flash plugin package won't currently install
<lockd> etfb: I end up throwing that part away, by sharing everything
<Gatestone> Id the flash a FF E
<xenthro> BB88 k3b has plenty of configurable cd ripping stuff
<PasteL> is not flash plugin, "Shockwave Director" for open this page.. http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml
<BB88> That in the depo?
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i set my scroll wheel button to toggle between scroll mode and regular, like in Windows?
<xenthro> yes
<xenthro> i used it about a dozen times
<etfb> lockd: also might be worth looking at BoaConstructor, a pig-ugly but full-featured IDE for Python
<Gatestone> loke_, I have no FF Flash Add-on in Tools/Add-ons
<soldats> PasteL, ahh ok ill look into it
<etfb> (Python's a vast improvement again over its competition)
<loke_> Gatestone: Type about:plugins in the address bar
<BB88> erUSUL: I keep getting an error "Invalid encoder executable". I do not know the location of lame encoder, do I need to download and move it somewhere, or is it already located somehwere? :D
<Benalex> how can I search for a file in terminal?
<loke_> Benalex: locate file
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i set my scroll wheel button to toggle between scroll mode and regular, like in Windows?
<ikonia> Benalex: find
<harkonen> Benalex: locate
<Kobaka> harkone: yeah, it's legit. And i believe i did, but i'll go through it again.
<etfb> Benalex: general form is "sudo find / -name froggy*" to find all files starting with "froggy"
<etfb> Benalex: sudo saves you seeing error messages about inaccessible directories
<harkonen> Kobaka: I guess make sure you have the boot volume for your virtual machine set to read your real CD/DVD drive.
<Benalex> thank you all
<etfb> Benalex: not familiar with locate; must look that up...
<harkonen> Kobaka: otherwise it'll try to boot from the virtual machine hard drive, which right now is empty
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i set my scroll wheel button to toggle between scroll mode and regular, like in Windows?
<loke_> !info locate
<ubotu> Package locate does not exist in gutsy
<loke_> woops
<Jack_Sparrow> etfb: man locate   might get you the info you need
<ikonia> etfb: cached file syste find, effective for core file systems
<akorn> anybody here able to help me figure out why my emerald compiz themes keep crashing?
<etfb> loke_: I'm guessing it's part of bash?
<Kobaka> harkonen: hmm, that might be it... thanks
<Benalex> etfb: *fro* will find any file that has fro in its name?
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: (I'm at work and using Windoze now, but it's on my to-do list for lunchtime... thanks!)
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. and welcome to the channel
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i set my scroll wheel button to toggle between scroll mode and regular, like in Windows?
<lgc> Dç
<etfb> Benalex: yes, but wrap it in quotes just to be on the safe side, ie sudo find / -iname "*fro*"
<CaptainMorgan> anyone?
<Slart> etfb: doesn't find use regexps?
<Shpoo1> Hello everyone...Is there a simple way to create a FTP folder on the desktop?
<loke_> etfb: Here's the man entry for locate in case you don't feel like waiting.  http://pastebin.ca/815336
<etfb> Slart: I thought it uses globs (ie "*" in glob means ".*" in regexp) but it might be an option.  man find   is your friend
<neverblue> Shpoo1, ?
<loke_> etfb: note: man locate brings up the manual for slocate.
<Slart> Shpoo1: a "ftp folder"? what do you mean by that?
<erUSUL> BB88: you have to install it use synaptic
<lgc> How can I reload the SMP kernel? thanks.
<neverblue> what do you mean Shpoo1 ?
<Slart> etfb: yes.. perhaps it does.. nevermind
<erUSUL> BB88: or in command line 'sudo apt-get install lame'
<ikonia> lgc: reboot
<Shpoo1> neverblue: I want to create a folder that has an open connection to my FTP server...and I was told it can be done
<Shpoo1> so I figured this is the best place to ask, since google isn't helping too much lol
<ikonia> Shpoo1: create a follder in the ftp root
<Slart> Shpoo1: ah.. you want to mount a remote ftp-dir in a folder on your desktop?.. that sounds neat
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i set my mouse middle button (scroll wheel/button) to turn on a scroll lock type feature, like in Windows?
<lgc> ikonia, I'm afraid it's not that simple. I cloned the package list of a single-processor machine in an SMP one, and I lost the SMP kernel.
<akorn> anybody here know how to set up a wireless signal for other computers to connect to yours (my laptop has a wireless card)
<BB88> erUSUL: Ok, again thank you.
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the welcome.  This looks addictive!  I really should get back to work though...
<r4wMUnt34q> hey guys
<ikonia> lgc: what do you mean "cloned the package list"
<erUSUL> Shpoo1: Places>Connect to server
<r4wMUnt34q> i have one question about disk partitioning
<erUSUL> BB88: no problem
<Shpoo1> exactly....I'm a novice JS programmer, and it's annoying to constantly have to upload files
<zenrox> i need some one with ubuntus git experance to help me
<lgc> ikonia, cloned the install.
<r4wMUnt34q> I have a win 2000 already
<ikonia> lgc: do a "uname -a" on your machine tell me what you see
<zenrox> i have major questions
<erUSUL> lgc: newer ubuntus doesn't have a separate smp kernel they have a generic one that is smp capable
<lgc> ikonia, Linux sirius 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Sun Oct 14 22:36:54 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux.
<r4wMUnt34q> CAN ANYONE HELP ME ? :)
<erUSUL> !clone > ikonia
<nickrud> !ask | r4wMUnt34q
<ubotu> r4wMUnt34q: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neverblue> Shpoo1, you want a desktop icon to link to your FTP
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i set my mouse middle button (scroll wheel/button) to turn on a scroll lock type feature, like in Windows?
<ikonia> lgc: what release is that, there shouldn't be a 2.6.22 kernel thats not smp
<soldats> PasteL, i think the only way to get it to use wine with the windows version of firefox and install the showckwave player
<erUSUL> lgc: so you have to use the -generic kernel not the i386 one. Install it from synaptic
<Slart> is there such a thing as ftpmount?.. would be nice
<lgc> ikonia, that's the point, exactly...
<r4wMUnt34q> ok so I will write it all not in parts so you dont have to find information all over the chat
<ikonia> lgc: but 2.6.22 is gutsy, and there isn't a non-smp kernel availble in gutsy
<balphegor> hola
<lgc> erUSUL, let me check that...
<lgc> ikonia, so what do you think?
<nickrud> ikonia, the -i386 is not smp
<balphegor> alguien sabe como ver el admistrador de programas de ubuntu?
<erUSUL> lgc: install the generic kernel the i386 is aviable for old machines but it is not the default one
<Slart> !es | balphegor
<ubotu> balphegor: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ikonia> nickrud: yes, I appriciate that, but the default kernel is smp
<Shpoo1> erUSUL: crap that easy, thanks
<Gatestone> thx luke_, I think it was the flash plugin, i just removed the link from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<ikonia> nickrud: so the smp kernel should be installed
<balphegor> gracias ubotu
<Shpoo1> neverblue: actually, it created one :-)
<neverblue> 'it' I see
<nickrud> ikonia, and I stand corrected, aptitude search doesn't show the i386 in gutsy
 * loke_ will return shortly
<PasteL> soldats: sux, thanks guy
<Shpoo1> neverblue: haha sorry, erUSUL's suggestion created a link on the desktop
<ikonia> nickrud: just done a search the gutsy repo's and there is no i386 kernel in the repo
<Slart> Shpoo1: you just used the "connect" menu thing?
<nickrud> Shpoo1, the only problem with that folder is only gnome vfs aware apps will see it; for example, emacs won't
<nickrud> ikonia, see above :)
<neverblue> :)
<Shpoo1> Slart: yes
<Lekky> hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu on my 2nd HD, with xp on the 1st. However i dont get the "dual boot" option on startup, can anyone point me in the direction of an answer?
<erUSUL> Shpoo1: no problem ;)
<Slart> Shpoo1: sweet.. got to remember that
<Shpoo1> nickrud: so if emacs won't, then bluefish won't either then, huh?
<ikonia> nickrud: which comment, sorry I may have missed your post
<nickrud> Shpoo1, bluefish does, iirc
<Shpoo1> nickrud: perfect :-)
<nickrud> ikonia, the one where I mentioned that aptitude search didn't find it :)
#ubuntu 2007-12-14
<ubuntu_> buenas a todos
<merle> Sind Jungs aus Rhld Pfalz hier?
<ikonia> nickrud: I did miss that
<erUSUL> Shpoo1: only apps that use gnome-vfs api can work with that folder
<ikonia> nickrud: what's the package called
<Slart> !de | merle
<ikonia> nickrud: and surly that must he installed by a forced user request
<ubotu> merle: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> hablan español
<lgc> erUSUL, the linux-image-2.6-22-14-generic appears to be installed. So does the non-generic one...
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es | ubuntu_
<nickrud> ikonia, it should be linux-image-<number>-i386 , it was in feisty
<ikonia> nickrud: but not gutsy
<ubuntu_> thank you
<erUSUL> lgc: uninstall the one you do not need
<ubuntu_> disculpe y por donde entro al canal de español
<merle> keine Deutsche hier?
<ikonia> !es >ubuntu_
<ikonia> !de >merle
<Slart> !de > merle
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: may I pm.. a quick question..
<Slart> most of use don't speak german nor spanish...
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> only german
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow if it's a support question, please ask here. otherwise, feel free to pm.
<ubuntu_> you must speak spanish
<ubuntu_> es una lenguan que predomina en el mundo
<merle> ahh, its forbidden to speak german here?
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<michael__> irc.spacewars.eu
<lgc> erUSUL, will that also modify the corresponding menu.lst entry?
<r4wMUnt34q> I want to install ubuntu 7.10. I have a Win 2000 installed already on C: (80 GB, NTFS). I defragmented it because I was doing some cleanup because of ubuntu. My question is about disk partitioning. I have only C: with NTFS and I have to choose manually when it comes to partitioning because the only option except it is using the whole disk, what would probably ruin my windows. When I delete the current partitioning table (I cant downsize 
<erUSUL> lgc: yes it will run the update-grub script (you can run it manually too)
<Oloughlin75> Does the GUI installation work on a GeForce GO 6100?
<Shpoo1> wow, that's gonna save me A LOT of time...thanks everyone
<lgc> erUSUL, and I suppose it won't disrupt the workings of the generic one...right?
<Shpoo1> it's the small things that always make the biggest difference
<ikonia> lgc: I'm a little unsure how you have a non-smp kernel in gutsy
<erUSUL> lgc: i will install the generic one then reboot and boot with it; then remove the i386 version
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu gutsy on a Thinkpad T series, trying to dual-boot Vista, with a SATA hard drive, brand new
<ramirez> alguien que hable español
<LjL> !es | ramirez
<ubotu> ramirez: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lgc> erUSUL, both happen to be installed now, according to Synaptic.
<erUSUL> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/linux-image-2.6.22-14-386
<r4wMUnt34q> ANYONE CAN HELP ME ?
<erUSUL> lgc: and which one are you running on?
<ikonia> erUSUL: thanks, but surly thats a "user request" install rather than an install kernel
<ramirez> ubotu como entro a ese canal
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk what specific problem are you having?
<ikonia> !caps >r4wMUnt34q
<r4wMUnt34q> I want to install ubuntu 7.10. I have a Win 2000 installed already on C: (80 GB, NTFS). I defragmented it because I was doing some cleanup because of ubuntu. My question is about disk partitioning. I have only C: with NTFS and I have to choose manually when it comes to partitioning because the only option except it is using the whole disk, what would probably ruin my windows. When I delete the current partitioning table (I cant downsize 
<nickrud> r4wMUnt34q, you should be able to click that partition, and resize it down
<lgc> erUSUL, Oh I see your point! Let me do that before I try and remove anything.
<picard_pwns_kirk> xenthro: it displays errors whenever I go to resize the Vista partition
<Oloughlin75> r4wMUnt34q: Choose to set up the partitions.
<buck1> r4wMUnt34q, there are ways to resize partitions, google it
<lgc> erUSUL, thanks for now.
<r4wMUnt34q> ok thanks for now
<erUSUL> ikonia: it can happen when you "cloned" as in !clone or when you upgrade using apt-get directly (not the update-manager)
<ikonia> erUSUL: why would a clone machine swap kernels ?
<r4wMUnt34q> i am on an ubuntu live cd right now
<erUSUL> ikonia: afaics
<ikonia> erUSUL: no no, I appricaite your only offering your perception/knowledge, I'm genuinly curious
<erUSUL> ikonia: i'm refering to this:
<erUSUL> !clone | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
 * xstasi is away: Dangerous like a razorback - Deadly like a heart attack
<gladeir> hey guys - have a problem with booting the livecd - it dumps me down to a busybox prompt and from my research its due to a timeout in talking to the sata dvd burner. the busybox message says something about tty timing out, and it *occaisionally* boots
<erUSUL> ikonia: he replicated the package selection of an older release on gutsy and he ended up with two kernels installed somehow
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk I don't know how good the partitioner is at working with vista... even partition magic, the prog I always use and is the defacto standard in partition tools is not compatible with vista
<buck1> Hey guys I'm having a problem with my sound. I'm completely new to ubuntu and I have no idea how to get it to work. I've gotten as far as the sound preferences, but nothing I've done in there has helped
<ikonia> erUSUL: ahhhh thats not what I understood him to mean from cloaning
<underdawg> I'm setting up rules for FIRESTARTER... what do i type if I want to enable a service along a whole ip range? i.e. 192.168.1.1-100?
<erUSUL> ikonia: at least this what, i think, happened
<picard_pwns_kirk> xenthro: recommend a plan of action?
<ikonia> erUSUL: I'm reading the link you sent, which didn't tally with what you are saying
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk gimme a minute...
<fragment[M]> I have a Netgear 511T card that I attached to my laptop and the network manager connects to my router saying its connected at 100%. However, if I browse to let say www.google.com it doesn't work. What else needs to be done?
<jorgp> heh, im installing 7.10 from a live cd and I think its stuck at 81%, been that way for about 30 min
<tcomputerg> #exit
<jorgp> any suggestions?
<underdawg> I'm setting up rules for FIRESTARTER... what do i type if I want to enable a service along a whole ip range? i.e. 192.168.1.1-100?
<onats> anyone here who setup a PC as a gateway for their network?
<erUSUL> ikonia: i sent the link to show that a i386 kernel *does* exist in gutsy... i get the impression that you and nickrud said otherwise
<Jack_Sparrow> gladeir: Consider burning a new cd but at a very slow speed.. it has helped on many systems...  else try F6 and boot options l;ike noapic   etc
<Ttech> I need help setting up my Wacom Tablet on Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> onats: for that role you can use an specialliced distribution like ipcop or smoothwall
<ikonia> erUSUL: sort of, I wasn't aware of a package, and I'm curious to why it doesn't show up in a search
<ramirez> alguien que hable español
<nickrud> erUSUL, it didn't show in apt, base is another critter. But I expected to see it, since it's good for very old hardware
<Ganjistus> habla esbunghole
<picard_pwns_kirk> !es | ramirez
<Ganjistus> bunghole
<ubotu> ramirez: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ganjistus> taco supreme
<erUSUL> ikonia: i does not appear here in my machine but i use amd64 ;)
<Ganjistus> i use ganja
<onats> erusul, i am not sure yet of the advantages of putting the gateway on a PC... can i still run other services on that machine, even if its acting as the gateway?
<ramirez> #edubuntu-es
<Lekky> how can i configure the windows boot loader to boot the ubuntu partition on a 2nd hd?
 * nickrud smacks his head
<Oloughlin75> Will Ubuntu run comfortably on 1GB RAM and an Athlon X2 TL-53?
<Ganjistus> how can i change the bootscreen
<erUSUL> onats: yes you can
<Ttech> Lekky:  My friend knows how. Query me
<xenthro> picard_pwns_is it a fresh vista install?
<underdawg> I'm setting up rules for FIRESTARTER... what do i type if I want to enable a service along a whole ip range? i.e. 192.168.1.1-100?
<Zylstra555> Hello, I am having problems finding a fast package server, anyone have recommendations for Pacific Northwest area of the US?
<underdawg> Oloughlin75: absolutely
<erUSUL> ramirez: /join #ubuntu-es
<Ttech> I need help setting up my Wacom Tablet on Ubuntu.
<Shpoo1> Okay, I ran into a small problem now. The files save to my server with 660 permissions, and I need 755 in order for the file to be executable publicly....and idea how I can change this?
<Ganjistus> ubuntustic
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk is it a fresh vista install?
<svladcjelli> Ttech: what type
<Ganjistus> chmod 755 file
<picard_pwns_kirk> xenthro: new laptop
<nickrud> Zylstra555, system->admin->software sources, select other on the dropdown, and hit the button find best sources
<Shpoo1> any* not and
<Ttech> Ah, Wacom tablet?
<Ttech> A graphire tablet. IT has the mouse and the pen?
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk do you have a vista cd as well? and a winxp cd by any chance?
<Ttech> The mouse does not work, and there is not configuration app
<Zylstra555> nickrud: It alwayas gives me a server that does not actually have the package information on it
<Slart> Shpoo1: there should be some "default permissions" on the ftp server config.. if that's still what you're doing
<picard_pwns_kirk> xenthro: I have a recovery partition
<svladcjelli> Ttech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<marginoferror> Is there a way to delete a file using the inode number?  I have a file I cannot delete or move by any means because the name seems to be invalid.
<Ganjistus> do oyu use a UBS mouse?
<picard_pwns_kirk> xenthro: I do have an XP CD, but not an XP license
<nickrud> Zylstra555, then try mirrors.kernel.org , it's been fast for me up & down the west coast
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk is it an hp/compaq laptop?
<picard_pwns_kirk> xenthro: Lenovo Thinkpas
<picard_pwns_kirk> pad**
<Zylstra555> nickrud: Thanks
<Zylstra555> Will do
<Ste1> How do i install the Nvidia driver? i cant find nvidia-glx-new
<Ganjistus> ah easy
<nickrud> marginoferror, what's the file name?
<ikonia> Ste1: you'll have to enable the "restricted" repo
<ikonia> Ste1: do you know how to do that ?
<marginoferror> [PS2][061116]ネギま! 3時間目~恋と魔法と世界樹伝説！~.rar
<Ste1> i did
<Ganjistus> restricted drivers
<marginoferror> Note that the two ! marks are different
<Ste1> *I tried
<Ganjistus> then you can select it
<ikonia> Ste1: do an apt-get update
<Slart> marginoferror: ?
<Ste1> it said it needed nvidia-glx-new
<Ste1> and i have
<Shpoo1> Slart: yeah it is. Supposedly my host claims any files uploaded via FTP will obtain 755 permissions....but that doesn't seem to be the case.
<nickrud> marginoferror, try rm [P<tab> (hit the tab key) unless you have already, of course
<Ganjistus> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx new
<svladcjelli> Ste1: system>administration>restricted driver manager
<BB88> erUSUL: I can rip fine, but when it comes to encoding, I am having troubles. The files created are only 2.0kb ?
<Ste1> when i click "enable" it says i dont have nvidia-glx-new
<ikonia> Ste1: does apt-cache search nvidia turn up nvidia-glx-new ?
<Slart> Shpoo1: do they reset the permissions? have you tried setting the permissions before you upload?
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk http://vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista/
<erUSUL> marginoferror: maybe with debugfs??
<underdawg> I'm setting up rules for FIRESTARTER... what do i type if I want to enable a service along a whole ip range? i.e. 192.168.1.1-100?
<marginoferror> nickrud: it's not an issue of indicating the file properly in the shell.  It simply doesn't think the file is there.
<marginoferror> Oh, the file is on FAT32 if that matters
<marginoferror> It might
<erUSUL> BB88: o_O!! i do not know what can be wrong...
<Ganjistus> i hope the file isn't larger as 4gb
<marginoferror> Err, scratch that.  It is on NTFS with ntfs-fuse
<nickrud> marginoferror, maybe for the exclamation points, do \! rather than just !
<Slart> underdawg: have you checked the manual for firestarter?
<underdawg> yep
<underdawg> it's ambiguous
<mame> hey there I have an issue with a USB joystick. Anyone good with them?
<BB88> erUSUL: What is your encoder command line?
<Shpoo1> Slart: I'm editing the file directly off the server, so once I save it, it automatically updates on the server. I tried to go into the connection folder and change the permissions, but it doesn't let me.
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: What are you using to encode the mp3's  and I assume you got lame encoder installed per the previous instructions
<Slart> underdaws: are there documentation online? got an url?
<marginoferror> nickrud: Nope, that doesn't work either.
<Shpoo1> Unfortunatley, without 755, or at least executable, permissions, I'm back at square one, lol
<marginoferror> Is there any way to unlink a file specifically by its inode?
<nickrud> marginoferror, have you tried putting it in quotes? (my last lame suggestion)
<Ste1> apt-cache does not find "nvidia-glx-new"
<Slart> Shpoo1: hmm.. then I don't know.. if it was your server you could perhaps hack sometihng up.. but now I don't know
<marginoferror> Not some permutation of find that passes the name to rm, but simply unlinking the inode.
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I have lame installed, per the previous instructions. I am using grip. I can "rip" the file fine, as if it were a .wav file (around 32mb for a 3 minute track etc.), but when it comes to the encoding part, it just finishes and the file is around 2.0kb?
<marginoferror> nickrud: yes.
<ikonia> Ste1: Ste1 do you see restricted in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<picard_pwns_kirk> xenthro: I can't resize a partition I'm using
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: gimme a sec to install grip and check something ok?
<underdawg> who ask ed for url
<Slart> underdawg: I did
<underdawg> Slart: you there
<underdawg> okay
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, thank you.
<underdawg> http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php
<gladeir> Jack_Sparrow the cd doesnt have a problem - it works if i take out the scsi controller. wheres there a list of boot options? ive played with all_gneric_ide and libata.atapi_enabled=1.
<marginoferror> My graphical shell (Nautilus) can't delete, move or rename the file...  but it can open it with file-roller and unpack it properly
<marginoferror> It's bizarre
<Shpoo1> Slart: lol me neither, thanks though
<erUSUL> BB88: -V1 --vbr-new %w %m (i changed it from the default -V1 is a quality setting so it will ignore the bitrate)
<Ste1> Ikonia: im not sure if im looking at the right place, but i cant find "restricted"
<Shpoo1> It's not gonna be any easier if I have to always go into my host to change the permissions
<underdawg> Slart: see how basic it is?
<BB88> erUSUL: V1 as in VBR? I just want it to rip at 320 Kbps CBR, if possible :D
<ikonia> Ste1: please go to "system --> Administration --> software sources" in the gui
<robdig> marginoferror: are permissions ok?
<underdawg> i guess i could ask it this way... if I want to make a policy in iptables for a service to open to a whole ip range, how do i do it?
<Ste1> ok
<Slart> underdawg: yes.. doesn't look like you can do "ranges" from that short manual
<erUSUL> BB88: then leave the command line as is
<ikonia> underdawg: -source 192.168.1.0
<ikonia> underdawg: for example
<marginoferror> robdig: Yes.
<BB88> That is where I am having the troubles, I am certain.
<Jack_Sparrow> gladeir: pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide               are the ones I have used
<marginoferror> robdig: 600 and owned by me.
<Slart> underdawg: iptables can do ranges.. with netmasks or start-end I think
<underdawg> Slart: thanks for confirming
<underdawg> all Firstarter is is a front end for iptables im sure
<erUSUL> BB88: you can set the bitrate on the other tab (Options)
<Slart> indeed
<Ste1> Ikonia: i figured it out, thank you very much
<BB88> I have done so.
<ikonia> Ste1: no problem
<ikonia> Ste1: welcome
<nickrud> underdawg, shorewall is a middle ground between iptables and firestarter, you might like it's flexibility.
<robdig> marginoferror: if its the only .rar file you have, then maybe something like rm `ls *.rar`        if  you have more .rar files, this will get them too
<underdawg> apt-get install shorewall?
<TheZealot> what is the best terminal program thats simple?
<underdawg> yes
<underdawg> okay, im trying it
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: have you gone into config and set the encoder under config/encode/encoder
<ikonia> TheZealot: program for what
<gladeir> Jack_Sparrow ill go try them now ... brb (also have laptop to put together :P)
<Slart> TheZealot: gnome-terminal?
<rsvampire> anyone wanna help a competent Ubuntu user with a sound issue?
<nickrud> underdawg, it's not a gui program, I should have mentioned
<TheZealot> ikonia just a terminal...
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk I don't use vista... but recovery partitions are extremely annoying and often screw with partitioning.. which is what happened with me. When i got my laptop I formatted the whole thing, all partitions, used the ubuntu cd to create 3 partitions, then installed windows in the first partition
<underdawg> :(
<BB88> Yes "lame" "/usr/bin/lame"
<ikonia> TheZealot: gnome-terminal, xterm,
<SonicChao> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> xenthro: should I just do that?
<underdawg> nickrud: i suppose it has a man
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: not what I meant... in grip....
<marginoferror> robdig: Trust me, I've tried every permutation of that.  The problem is with the filesystem recognition of the file, not my entering the name into the shell
<nickrud> underdawg, it has a complete doc package, shorewall-doc
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: As in Config >> Encode >> Encoder ?
<TheZealot> thanks ikonia
<rsvampire> ubotu: alright I have one of those 2 soundcard problems, but it's a little weirder than that
<marginoferror> robdig: I would do rm -ri . if there weren't about 600 files in the directory
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk that is what "I" would recommend, based on years of frustration with pre-installed crap
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: yes
<marginoferror> And that might not work either
<Slart> marginoferror: tried running a diskcheck on the partition? sometimes weird filenames are due to disk errors
<underdawg> shank you
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: mp3encode
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Then that would be a yes.
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<marginoferror> Slart: It's NTFS so I think it is a legal filename and file under Windows but not under Linux w/ ntfs-fuse
 * nickrud is batting about .280 recently, if he includes how complete his answers are ;(
<marginoferror> I suspect this is a bug in ntfs-fuse that I will have to report
<rsvampire> ubotu: I have my onboard sound disabled in the BIOS and Ubuntu is still detecting it. I've set my Sound Blaster card with asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2 already but the asound settings won't load until after you log in with GDM
<Slart> marginoferror: aha.. try ntfs-3g or whatever it's called
<Slart> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: mp3encode  or do you have it set to lame?
<m1k3> How do you install RPM files
<BB88> I have it set to lame.
<nickrud> m1k3, with tongs
<cyrano> Hi. I have an issue with streamripper. I try to rip last.fm streams through last.fm proxy. The problem is that while last.fm proxy mirrors what my last.fm player plays, streamripper rips completely random songs off from last.fm. Songs that are not to be found in any of my channels. What am i doing wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm | m1k3
<SonicChao> !info tongs
<ubotu> m1k3: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<marginoferror> Slart: Okay, let me try and unmount and switch.
<ubotu> Package tongs does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> rflol
<brad__> I have a logitech quick chat cam and cannot get it to work can some one help me?
<nickrud> m1k3, what is it you want to install, anyway?
<m1k3> Vnc
<xenthro> picard_pwns_kirk just make sure that windows goes on the first partition. It will not be bootable if it is past the 1024 cylinder boundary. linux can go anywhere
<Zylstra555> HOLY SHOOTS OF BOLOGNA! 24MBPS Download speed
<m1k3> That's weak
<m1k3> I've seen 1.0 gbps
<SonicChao> Zylstra555, uh, what? o.o
<m1k3> :P
<SonicChao> Seeriously?
<diablos_raven> what would be a good user interface for python programming
<Zylstra555> My ISP NEVER gets that fast
<Oloughlin75> Does the ubuntu GUI install work with the GeForce Go 6100?
<bubuntu> hello, i'd like to change the language only for one user... how can I do it? (gusty)
<m1k3> My college's server is 1.0gbps
<Zylstra555> The joys of Fiber Optics...
<SonicChao> Zylstra555, lucky. My ISP only gets to 100kb/s
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: Sorry I dont have a good answer other than try some of the other option for encoders
<m1k3> Mine gets up to 100mbps
<xenthro> Oloughlin75 im running a laptop with the go 6150, I would say yes
<nickrud> m1k3, it's in the repos, in various guises, I think vnc4server and vnc4viewer are what you are looking for
<Zylstra555> you never know if its going to go at its max (100MBPS) or if its going to stay in the dull drums (13MBPS)
<m1k3> YEs
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: I just think it is my encoder-command line
<erUSUL> !vnc | m1k3
<ubotu> m1k3: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<m1k3> But I want a GUI
<cyrano> Hi. I have an issue with streamripper. I try to rip last.fm streams through last.fm proxy. The problem is that while last.fm proxy mirrors what my last.fm player plays, streamripper rips completely random songs off from last.fm. Songs that are not to be found in any of my channels. What am i doing wrong? It seems like it doesnt access my account and my stations
<Zylstra555> m1k3: Ah, but how fast is it on your client side end?
<SonicChao> m1k3, wow. do you pay over 9000 dollars a month or something?
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Can you paste yours here, as I deleted the default one ;)
<nickrud> m1k3, sudo aptitude install <those packages> then
<Oloughlin75> Thanks xenthro, I have seen a few posts saying they got a blnk screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: for lame under grip?  sure one sec
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Yes please, thank you.
<ckin2001> 100mb is common in the EU :p
<BB88> ckin2001: Not here in England.
<m1k3> I tried apt-get'ing vnc
<m1k3> And it's all command line
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: -h -b %b %w %m
<erUSUL> ckin2001: where exactly in the EU?
<m1k3> I want a GUI
<Zylstra555> I live in the Pacific Northwest...
<m1k3> :S
<marginoferror> Slart: tried to unmount the disk but it was "busy" so I used -l, and now I can't mount it anymore because the device is busy and not clearing up.  I suspect ntfs-fuse is not quite ready for primetime
<cyrano> but most EU countries got upload caps...
<rsvampire> Hey, I have a problem with Ubuntu detecting and using my onboard sound even though it's disabled in my BIOS and I've set my PCI soundcard to default with asoundconf set-default-card. Can anybody help me?
<marginoferror> Slart:  Gonna reboot, thanks for your help so far.
<nickrud> m1k3, in synaptic, search for vnc4viewer
<cyrano> and download caps... at 5 or 10 GB
<m1k3> And by the way
<bubuntu> anybody can give me an advice to changing language for one user in gusty?
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you. *fingers crossed*
<m1k3> If someone is using vnc server
<cyrano> but still... anyone that can help me out with streamripper?
<m1k3> Will I beable to remote their desktop if it's windows xp?
<Alyxander> ok guys anyone use ustream?
<SonicChao> cyrano, My download cap is 200MB. DirecPC < Dialup x.x
<m1k3> While I'm in linux
<Alyxander> or another kind of video streaming
<ckin2001> m1k3, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: Sorry I cant be more help with it
<cyrano> shit
<ikonia> m1k3: there are rdp clients
<ikonia> cyrano: that language is uncalled for and unwelcome
<Alyxander> anyone
<ckin2001> m1k3, easier to use rdesktop instead of vnc to windows xp
<cyrano> aw. sorry. Very sorry
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Same probl;em. Can you suggest any other MP3 Encoders in Grip?
<Zylstra555> Fastest internet connection on earth belongs to  a 79 year old whos son works for Cisco. It runs at 40GBPS
<ikonia> !offtopic >Zylstra555
<m1k3> What is rdesktop's port?
<ckin2001> m1k3, 3389? i think on windows thats what it runs on
<svladcjelli> 3389
<SonicChao> Zylstra555, can we talk in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cyrano> but still i need help with streamripper...
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: I use ogg....
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Oh :(
<gladeir> Jack_Sparrow - nope ... didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> gladeir: install still hanging up?
<rsvampire> Hey, I have a problem with Ubuntu detecting and using my onboard sound even though it's disabled in my BIOS and I've set my PCI soundcard to default with asoundconf set-default-card. Can anybody help me? I'm fairly competent with Ubuntu as well
<gladeir> Jack_Sparrow yep
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: are you just trying to rip cd's and make your own custom disks?
<gladeir> Jack_Sparrow its not actually getting to the gui - gets to the stage where its probing hard drives / cdroms
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Is there any way to persuade network manager not to assign me a nameserver?
<Jack_Sparrow> gladeir: and if you remove the scsi controller it goes through?
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Just rip cd's at CBR 320 kb/s
<ikonia> rbanffy: modify your dhclicent.conf file to not request name servers
<gladeir> Jack_Sparrow yep - the scsi controller is 100% healthy, so is the sata controller
<SonicChao> !info gparted
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Or Rip and Encode in Grip's sense.
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<rsvampire> Hey, I have a problem with Ubuntu detecting and using my onboard sound even though it's disabled in my BIOS and I've set my PCI soundcard to default with asoundconf set-default-card. Can anybody help me?
<rbanffy> ikonia: I already deleted the mention to "domain-name-servers," in the request line
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: try ripping into oggs or flacs and burning one of those...
<gladeir> Jack_Sparrow - i have installed opensuse which worked fine. its a ubuntu based issue, but i dont know what the actual problem is.
<rsvampire> rsvampire
<SonicChao> rsvampire, Please only ask again every 5 minutes. The reason no one replied the first time is that [currently] no one knows the answer.
<Slart> rbanffy: you can do stuff in the resolve.conf file too.. choose servers to use before using the ones dhcp suggests..
<Jack_Sparrow> gladeir: Have you tried the alt cd.. I have had to use it on more than a few sytems as well
<ikonia> rbanffy: and its still getting the name server info ?
<rsvampire> SonicChao: ok thanks... I'll be more patient and wait then...
<gladeir> Jack_Sparrow - i'll give it a go
<Starcraftmazter> After executing the command ->  sudo sh -c "echo bcm43xx >> /etc/modules"  <-- for a wireless card, my friend's keyboard is having problems, any help?
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean burn them? I just want to extract audio files to my computer for playing without the cd.
<rbanffy> Slart: But then every time I switch networks it overwrites my resolv.conf file
<rbanffy> ikonia: Apparently yes
<svladcjelli> rbanffy: manual configuration in nm?
<Huck> sorry for my ignorance, but what software would I use to create a remote session? ie: without logging into gnome, there's an option for an x session through another host??
<ikonia> rbanffy: your server maybe forcing it, is it a stand alone machine or part of a cetral system ldap/nis+ etc
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: just ripping isnt working?  I use sound juicer....
<erUSUL> !vnc | Huck
<ubotu> Huck: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Sound Juicer is very uncustomizable ;)
<rbanffy> ikonia: notebook with a D-Link router.
<Slart> rbanffy: I'm not sure it has to do that.. but perhaps it's easier to make the dhcp server not send any dns servers
<cyrano> ok... so noone heres got experience with streamripper?
<ikonia> rbanffy: one moment
<SonicChao> !soundjuicer > SonicChao
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: I have to have my music go /Artist/Year - Album/Artist - Album - ## - Title ;)
<cyrano> or how to rip your station from last.fm?
<rbanffy> Slart: The D-Link software is not very helpful
<ckin2001> rbanffy, chmod the resolv.conf to not be writable?
<Huck> erUSUL: thanks, I've used that... but I have NXserver loaded now, but I remember a while back being able to choose the session at login and change it so I would login to a remote host/server. I can't find it now... this was a while ago.
<Slart> rbanffy: D-Link software rarely is =)
<svladcjelli> Huck: http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=8&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.tldp.org%2FHOWTO%2FXDMCP-HOWTO%2F&ei=tdBhR_WWAYGMgwKEyLHNDw&usg=AFQjCNEgxMST46-245Qj4d6r4aYgf9GhhQ&sig2=t4_TmnNcIwvOD1ZYrqa4jA
<svladcjelli> woops
<rbanffy> ckin2001: "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 93 2007-12-13 21:15 /etc/resolv.conf"
<svladcjelli> http://happypixels.ca/2006/03/01/using-xdmcp-with-ubuntu-or-any-other-gdm-running-distro/
<Huck> svladcjelli: I think that's it!! Thank you!!
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: the output format from sound J wont do that..  agreed
 * Slart is off to bed.. gnight
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Agreed.
<rsvampire_> Hey, I have a problem with Ubuntu detecting and using my onboard sound even though it's disabled in my BIOS and I've set my PCI soundcard to default with asoundconf set-default-card. Can anybody help me?
<gumpish_> blarg... I had an ATI card, I bought a new nVidia card and of course X fails. I tried dpkg-reconfigure, that failed. I tried envy, that failed... what now?
<Huck> rsvampire_: have you tried this? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<svladcjelli> gumpish_: choosing nv driver in dpkg-reconfigure?
<gumpish_> svladcjelli: yep
<rsvampire_> Huck: yes, I have... and Ubuntu still likes to detect my onboard sound first. Reinstalling the ALSA drivers does nothing for me
<RoDoX> folks, does anyone here know where to get onboard intel drivers or some video-driver-manager software for intel GMA 910/915? cuz i want to dl the latest  version and i already tried the envy software, but it seems to work only for nvidia/ati drivers package. can anyone help me with this?
<jqubuntu> How can I do a network install from my ubuntu computer to install windows onto my other computer?
<svladcjelli> jqubuntu: i would like to know as well
<insta> RoDoX: are you having trouble with your drivers?
<RoDoX> yeah
<Dassouki> hey guys, how's everyone doing ? I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 64bit addition on my new dell precision 690, I've installed ubuntu many many times on 32bit systems. however i have been trying to install it on my dell for hte last few weeks, and it's not working ! the error message i got at 73% is errno5 input/output error
<jqubuntu> svladcjelli: yeah i broke my other computers partitions and all my cd's are scratched so i need to network install i guess
<turbotorben> hi
<turbotorben> how do i set language and lc_all?
<insta> i realize this is a dumb question, but do the AMD64 builds of gutsy work on 64-bit intel chips?   (Celeron D, Prescott core)
<svladcjelli> jqubuntu: i have a feeling this is not possible
<ckin2001> jqubuntu, its possible, but not worth it to only do it once
<BB88> Anybody use 'Grip' to Rip and Encoder .mp3 files?
<erUSUL> insta: yes
<YouNewNick> cool plugin -> http://conankov.myminicity.com/
<RoDoX> i wish i could try the compiz-fusion manager but some programs doesnt show up very well and i'm experiencing terrible appearance since i tied to edit the xorg.conf file...
<SonicChao> YouNewNick, Please don't advertise here.
<Starcraftmazter> he left
<jqubuntu> ckin2001: well it's the only way i can install. all my disks are messed up and i ran out of blank cd's
<RoDoX> tried*
<jqubuntu> ckin2001: and i have no os and want windows on it
<insta> erUSUL: no surprises or anything?  just pop in the CD and go?
<ckin2001> jqubuntu, i'm talking multiple hours of setup
<SonicChao> Starcraftmazter, sorry, I have a 2 second+ lag here
<Dassouki> i'm having troubles isntalling 7.10 on a 64bit dell. errno5 input/output error, any ideas?
<Starcraftmazter> I see
<jqubuntu> ckin2001: thats fine it's a storm outside and my car can't drive anywhere, i have nothing to do
<RoDoX> either intel or other other companies dont release video drivers for us, linuxusers....i ask myself why >/
<erUSUL> insta: yes; they are the same arquitecture like pentium 32 is the same as athlon 32
<erUSUL> RoDoX: well intel does release open source drivers for most of their hardware...
<RoDoX> customizable and for PPL who know how-to do it
<RoDoX> unfortunately this is not my case
<bcnl> hi there, I just hooked up a external usb drive to a ubuntu 6.10LTS server and it didn't auto-mount
<bcnl> I got the following message in dmesg
<bcnl> [12775811.048000] usb 6-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<bcnl> what device would that be?
<ikonia> bcnl: look a few lines down/above it
<bcnl> ikonia: that's all there is
<ikonia> bcnl: please look in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<Syco54645> hello, i just got around to installing gutsy and have compiz running.  how can i change the effects?
<bcnl> ikonia: I've looked there
<bcnl> nothing
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: I figured out the problem ;)
<ikonia> bcnl: unplug it and re-plug it in
<bcnl> ikonia: k, brb
<Dassouki> i'm having troubles isntalling 7.10 on a 64bit dell. errno5 input/output error, any ideas?
<VolVE> hey all, random question, I've installed 7.10 (Desktop) and it's working bar 2 issues: my screen resolutions keep getting foobar'd, and I'm not sure how to -post install- add the RAID mdadm packages so I can add some other disks. Any thoughts? :)
<esp177> syco: i think you can install compiz controlpanel
<svladcjelli> Dassouki: where are you seeing this?
<bcnl> ikonia: no change
<bcnl> [12775811.048000] usb 6-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<bcnl> [12780803.067000] usb 6-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<bcnl> [12780812.482000] usb 6-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<Dassouki> svladcjelli, at 73% installation from the live cd
<MacTheMad> newbie problem here... I just finished installing the gnome gui... what is the command to start it?
<RoDoX> if you check this link out: http://softwareblogs.intel.com/2007/04/02/video-why-intel-915-graphics-dont-have-a-wddm-driver-for-vista/  , you'll see that they're a little busy trying to calm down intel-onboard video-based nobos, who are pissed off because they cant run the windows aero on their iGMA 910/915 chipset....
<svladcjelli> bcnl: try a dif plug
<bcnl> svladcjelli: I'll try the onboard usb1.1 plug
<bcnl> brb
<svladcjelli> Dassouki: it seems to be a disk error... hard to tell
<underdawg> how do i clear iptables of all rules
 * bcnl puts down the wine and walks across the office
<esp177> macthemad: startx?
<svladcjelli> sometimes disks want to be on root usb hub
<MacTheMad> ty
<underdawg> and make it start from scratch like ubuntu has it
<Dassouki> svladcjelli, it's a SCSI , i'm not familliar with SCSi's as this is my first time owning one. I'm not a linux newb, but i'm a scsi newb, any ideas ?
<svladcjelli> Dassouki: use terminal to look at dmesg and logs for more info?
<bcnl> [12780916.681000] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<bcnl> [12780916.764000] usb 1-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<ikonia> bcnl: is this a new device ??
<bcnl> ikonia: yes
<svladcjelli> are you waiting a bit?
<bcnl> plugging into a headless server
<bcnl> svladcjelli: yes
<svladcjelli> it takes some time to get going
<ikonia> bcnl: does it have a partition on yet ?
<brad__> ubuntu dell and scsi do not play well together, I tried for two weeks and read tons begged for help and got none! NO LUCK
<bcnl> ikonia: yea fat32 or ntfs
<xLE> !lineread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lineread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> bcnl: thats very odd then
<bcnl> that's what I thought
<xLE> !readline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bcnl> works fine on several dell laptops running xp
<xLE> !!libreadline.so.4
<bcnl> no drivers installed
<underdawg> how do you restart iptables back to original spec (like it is aftrer install?)
<Dassouki> svladcjelli, squash fs error , sb bread and zlib
<MacTheMad> quit
<svladcjelli> looks like an aborted install to me
<bcnl> a employee was about to transfer 110GB of photoshop pics from the drive, over wifi, to the smb mount
<svladcjelli> try again
<bcnl> I'd rather do it direct
<underdawg> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bcnl> svladcjelli: I've done it at least 6 times
<bcnl> is there no way I can determine the device node/number from the dmesg output?
<ikonia> bcnl: is udevd running?
<Dassouki> svladcjelli, ya it aborted it wiht that error "errno5 input/output" but i tried different versions, and even ani386 cd, i even burnt the cd at smaller and faster speeds.. no dice
<warriorforgod> I am having problems installing the nvidia beta driver.  The installer-log file is located at http://rafb.net/p/rcZ6eh88.htm  Any suggestions?
<svladcjelli> bncl: was talking to Dassouki sorry
<bcnl> ikonia: no
<buck1> he
<bcnl> svladcjelli: np, sorry
<svladcjelli> Dassouki: seems your hard drive has error
<bcnl> bcnl: /etc/init.d/udev start
<ikonia> bcnl: thats the problem
<bcnl> I'll put it back in the high speed port
<buck1> hey guys, my taskbar just crashed, how do I recover it?
<Dassouki> svladcjelli,  could it possible be, i just got hte computer by mail yesterday
<ikonia> bcnl: udevd isn't running, thats the problem
<ikonia> bcnl: your not getting a plugin event
<svladcjelli> Dassouki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3914868
<svladcjelli> Dassouki: you need to manually partition it seems
<svladcjelli> or cd is bad
<jqubuntu> If I have the original ubuntu cd and a copy that won't boot, if I put the one that can boot in and then switch to the one that wouldn't boot will it install from that?
<bcnl> ikonia: /etc/init.d/udev start didn't start udev
<Dassouki> svladcjelli, thanks i'll try that ... well i copied about 6 cds ..from 4x to 24x
<mikefoo> I am runnin ubuntu desktop, and I want to install a few daemons, but id like to install from the gui, is there a package I shoul download for this?  or should I just apt-get everything?
<bcnl> root@bloom:/var/log# ps auxww | grep udev
<bcnl> root     18120  0.0  0.0   2880   804 pts/1    S+   17:46   0:00 grep udev
<ikonia> bcnl: thats the problem, walk through the init script to see why udev won't start
<svladcjelli> you may want to reboot ;)
<josiahw_> does it make any difference when encoding a divx from dvd to do a second pass through?
<bcnl> ikonia: is it ok to just run udevd from the commandline?
<josiahw_> or even a first
<svladcjelli> i have said that a few times today sorry
<ikonia> bcnl: yes
<bcnl> k brb
<Wing> Uh. Wasn't there a zsnes gutsy package a few weeks ago?
<kbrooks> jqubuntu, if you can (please be patient), do not switch the cd when you see the "ubuntu" splash screen with the progress bar. switch the cd when you see "ubuntu" after the computer reads from the cd
<Wing> I swear I installed it on a friend's system.
<esp177> josiahw: secound pass makes the video better, but it tqakes longer....
<erUSUL> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-1 (gutsy), package size 878 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386)
<erUSUL> Wing: there is
<Wing> Oh yeah.
<josiahw_> esp177: what does it do? why does it make the video better?
<jqubuntu> kbrooks: like when you see the screen where you choose what you want it to do?
<Wing> i386.
<Wing> Right
<Shpoo1> I'm not used to the switch to Ubuntu from Windows yet...I haven't had to reformat in almost 6 months.
<bcnl> ikonia: thank you
<Wing> I forgot I was 64bit.
<kbrooks> jqubuntu, yes
<josiahw_> esp177: its taking like 2 hours each dvd
<bcnl> now I need to see why udevd is not running from init
<jqubuntu> kbrooks: ok cool thanks
<ikonia> bcnl: no problem....remember me at christmas
<bcnl> but this thing rarely gets touched
<bcnl> ikonia: are you in Canada?
<warriorforgod> I am having problems installing the nvidia beta driver.  The installer-log file is located at http://rafb.net/p/rcZ6eh88.htm  Any suggestions?
<kbrooks> jqubuntu, might want to press a key
<ikonia> bcnl: I'll put money due to a hal issue or dbus error
<kbrooks> jqubuntu, when you see that screen
<ikonia> bcnl: no, uk
<svladcjelli> warriorforgod: Not Found
<kbrooks> jqubuntu, so that the timeout does not kick in
<esp177> josiahw: it colects statistical information for the actial encoding, it dont take 2x the time of 1 pass
<bcnl> ikonia: do you like hydroponics?
<jqubuntu> kbrooks: ok will do
<bcnl> plus, I get to London twice a year :>
<mikefoo> I am runnin ubuntu desktop, and I want to install a few daemons, but id like to install from the gui, is there a package I shoul download for this?  or should I just apt-get everything?
<ikonia> bcnl: no thanks
<bcnl> I'll buy you a pint
<ikonia> bcnl: thank you
<josiahw_> esp177: ok thank you
<svladcjelli> mikefoo: what do u want to do
<ikonia> mikefoo: synamptic
<ikonia> mikefoo: synaptic
<bcnl> usually stay in islington
<jason_ubuntuislo> mikefoo, i use apt-get but some users like synaptic gui What dameons are you installing?
<bcnl> shoot me a email w/contact info to mike@bcnorthernlights.com
<ikonia> mikefoo: system --> administration --> synaptic package manager
<ikonia> bcnl: thank you
<bcnl> I'll make sure I email you before I arrive again
<mikefoo> ikonia: install LAMP, ftp server, etc..
<kbrooks> bcnl, please continue your talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bcnl> kbrooks: sry
<ikonia> mikefoo: thats fine, use synaptic and you'll be fine
<mikefoo> ok cool, thanks
<bucky100> hey guys, my taskbar crashed, how can I recover it?
<jason_ubuntuislo> mikefoo, i also would recommend a quick Xampp program
<svladcjelli> mikefoo: tasksel in the terminal may be something to look at as well
<mikefoo> Xampp?
<josiahw_> warriorforgod: You should run the Envy script: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mikefoo> taskel?
<mikefoo> what is this, hah
<josiahw_> warriorforgod: does everything for you :)
<jason_ubuntuislo> mikefoo, while xampp is not part of ubuntu its nice if you want ftp mysql and apache and php and more all setup in one
<tongueroo> on a filesystem, how many files can you go up to before performance takes a substantial hit?
<ikonia> mikefoo: just use synaptic i the desktop
<apocn> I want to connect to an L2TP/IPSec VPN server and I havent found no documentation on how to do it, any help?
<tongueroo> not sure what the filesystem is.. its gentoo instasll
<warriorforgod> josiahw_: Tried that and it failed as well.
<kierov> dispcurrsong
<ikonia> tongueroo: lots of variables that can effect it
<ikonia> tongueroo: this is ubuntu support not gentoo support
<josiahw_> warriorforgod: oh... well no other suggestions from me then.. sorry man
<jimmious> guys i'm stuck at 800x600
<tongueroo> opps, wrong room :)
<ramirez> español
<warriorforgod> http://rafb.net/p/rcZ6eh88.html is the link to the installer.log
<jason_ubuntuislo> apocn, what client do you use on windows? because i use vpnc on ubuntu
<jimmious> my card won't show up and my monitor as well
<kbrooks> !es | ramirez
<ubotu> ramirez: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ramirez> alguien habla español
<jimmious> I have ATI Radeon X1900XT
<ikonia> !es >ramirez
<ikonia> oops
<Shpoo1> Okay,  I'm editing HTML, CSS, and JS files in bluefish, and would like to save directly to a FTP folder. I've achieved this, but now when I save the file, it changes the permissions on the host to 660, when they have to be 755. The host claims that all files uploaded via FTP are set to 755. Is this something that can be remedied through Ubuntu, or does it sound like a problem with my web host?
<Sweet-P> what file would I edit to change my ubuntu system from gnome to xfce if I can't be at the console?
<underdawg> how do you restart iptables back to original spec (like it is aftrer install?)
<warriorforgod> svladcjelli: Here is the log file http://rafb.net/p/rcZ6eh88.html
<underdawg> i kepe getting a connection refused on my ssh attempts
<ikonia> Shpoo1: your webhost needs to set the umask on the ftp server
<ikonia> underdawg: is sshd running on the server ?
<ikonia> underdawg: iptables -FX
<kbrooks> Shpoo1, tell the webhost to set the umask to 022
<jason_ubuntuislo> Shpool hmm do you have ssh access to your host? you can possibly change the config in your ftp server if so
<soldats> Sweet-P, gotta downsload xfce
<jason_ubuntuislo> underdawg: are you asking for the default config files?
<Shpoo1> ikonia, well, I don't see that happening...they're not very helpful with anything. Looks like it'll be back to the upload page until I can switch. I'll try and talk to them, but I'm sure this is gonna be the straw that broke the horses back.
<jason_ubuntuislo> Shpool whos the host company
<Shpoo1> Awardspace
<bucky100> how do you recover the taskbar after it crashes?
<apocn_> Hello, I want to connect to a L2TP/IPSec VPN server, does anyone know how to do it? or maybe to point me some vpn client?
<jason_ubuntuislo> Shpool never heard of them? is it possible you can just change the settings through a control panel on thier site?
<ckin2001> apocn_, the plugins for network manager work very well for all the vpns i need to connect to
<booh> When I insert CD or DVD a window open asking me if I want to burn... but when I insert DVD+R DL, nothing open and I can't burn, I have an error: There was an error writing to the disc:  Unhandled error, aborting (I'm on gutsy AMD 64bits)
<apocn_> ckin2001: did you have to install something additionally?
<Sweet_P> got disconnected
<apocn_> im using ubuntu 7.10
<Shpoo1> jason: I've been looking, but the only FTP setting I can change is my password. the CP is horrible, and they don't allow for customization of much. I can't even find where to change file permissions.
<jason_ubuntuislo> can i post a link ?
<Sweet_P> is there a way to switch sessions from gnome to xfce from CLI?
<jason_ubuntuislo> apocn_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html for the vpn connection try this?
<ckin2001> apocn_, yes, there were plugins i installed.  check network manager packages in synaptic
<apocn_> ckin2001: ok, thanks
<apocn_> jason_ubuntuislo: thanks
<fourier__> hi everyone i had an ssh question:can i overide  openssh host authentication ?(i have already read the manual page and googled quite a bit...)
<jason_ubuntuislo> apocn_ your welcome
<ivan> is spamassassin the prefered solution for multiuser filtering?
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, do you mean use ssh without passwords? yes if so
<jason_ubuntuislo> ivan, it uses heavy cpu
<Shpoo1> bucky100: hit Alt-F2, and type in "gnome-panel"
<jason_ubuntuislo> ivan, i use google enterprise for mail and they filter all spam and its free? how can one go wrong
<ivan> jason_ubuntuislo: i've got 4, so cpu isn't a prob, but false positives are
<hdevalence> I'm writing a letter to my MP. what's a good description of opensource/freesoftware that's persuasive but not technical?
<ivan> i can't outsource to google
<TheZealot> how do I switch between channels in weechat?
<fourier__> now i mean avoid this:"The authenticity of host '127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<fourier__> RSA key fingerprint is c6:4f:6c:99:be:7d:37:41:bb:e0:c1:ae:ac:4d:99:11.
<fourier__> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? "
<ivan> stop generating new ssh server keys?
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, use pastebin.org to post or u flood the channel
<fourier__> sorry
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, that only comes up once though
<ckin2001> fourier__, you add the key to your known keys in the .ssh directory in your /home
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, the ssh client adds to known hosts file under .ssh under your home directory
<lockd> hdevalence: low cost?
<SonicChao> !pastebin > fourier__
<fourier__> i wanted to create a live cd that will create an mpi farm in a lan automatically there fore i wont know the host keys when i compile the cd
<hdevalence> lockd: the letter isn't really about f/oss, but there's a part where I want to say "A person who wanted to use a movie player whose source code was freely available (for why someone would want to do this, try reading this website ...)
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, wow thats beyond what i was thinking you were doing?
<svladcjelli> fourier__: http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1806
<svladcjelli> tells you how to disable strict checking etc
<hdevalence> it's about drm circumvention
<fourier__> thanks
<jason_ubuntuislo> svladcjelli, nice
<svladcjelli> but that renders ssh basically insecure
<booh> When I insert CD or DVD a window open asking me if I want to burn... but when I insert DVD+R DL, nothing open and I can't burn, I have an error: There was an error writing to the disc:  Unhandled error, aborting (I'm on gutsy AMD 64bits)
<fourier__> i know butt its suposed to work on live cds in safe lans..
<svladcjelli> or alot less secure.. just understand what you are doing if it is a public machine
<TheZealot> Anyone know how I can switch between open channels in WeeChat?
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, what is a mpi farm?
<xzased> Hiya boys. Anyone knows how to adjust the brightness on a laptop? Im using xubuntu
<JordiGH> I think I've asked before, but I've forgotten. Is there a way to have a Windows user easily (easily relative to most of Windows) and securely encrypt some files and send them to me in such a way that I can decrypt them with the software available in Ubuntu?
<JordiGH> Assume that we have a perfectly secure medium to exchange a small amount of information (e.g. a password)
<svladcjelli> JordiGH: look into gpg
<jason_ubuntuislo> xzased, cant you use the buttons on the keyboard? or are you on battery power?
<fourier__> i might soun catshy but its the most common way off parellel computing....
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, cool
<hdevalence> xzased: try looking in the power manager. should be a little power icon down somewhere
<lockd> hdevalence: well, DVD for instance must use DRM circumvention on Linux (and probably others), or you simply can't play it
<SonicChao> !info weechat
<ubotu> weechat: Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Dassouki> svladcjelli, gparted crashes, when i finish the hard drivecheck/repaior
<Jack_Sparrow> JordiGH: encrypt or just password?
<hdevalence> lockd: That's what it's about.
<xzased> Ok, let me try both suggestions. Thanks :)
<SonicChao> TheZealot, Weechat?
<jason_ubuntuislo> xzased, i know on my laptop i have an FN key which ubuntu doesnt play well it could be the same What is your laptop model?
<TheZealot> !info weechat
<hdevalence> the gov.t is about to be evil
<svladcjelli> Dassouki: check/repair?
<lockd> hdevalence: lawsuit?
<simplechat> JordiGH, that is not secure. nowhere near secure. You can do it with scp and gpg.
<jason_ubuntuislo> hdevalence, what is gov.t
<simplechat> but it isn't what you want to do
<svladcjelli> Dassouki: I would use fdisk be4hand and then just choose the right partitions in installer
<hdevalence> government
<svladcjelli> for encryption of files, gpg, for email, enigmail
<svladcjelli> and everyone should use it as much as possible
<jason_ubuntuislo> Dassouki, I use gpart live cd
<hdevalence> Canada's getting a new copyright law. AKA conservative government sells out to **AA
<xzased> its a toshiba a105
<fourier__> i might be using the terms wrong... what i meant is a live cd tha will provide mpi  capabilities for all  pcs booted in the same cd in a particular lan....
<xzased> with the fn key
<hdevalence> so I'm writing a letter
<TheZealot> +1
<fourier__> if it works well i ll post something...
<IndyGunFreak> Dassouki: i'd secoind usi9ng the gparted Lifve CD.. I've had nohting but probs out of Gparted and Gutsy(although I have gotten QTparted to work)
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, cool thanks
<hdevalence> and I'm talking about legitamate uses for DRM-circumvention
<ari_stress> morning all
<JordiGH> Jack_Sparrow, simplechat, svladcjelli: Is there a simple interface for gpg from Windows I can use? And oh, the exchange of actual information will happen over sneakernet, because it's too large to fit over internet.
<hdevalence> so f-oss is kinda tangential.
<Dassouki> jason_ubuntuislo, yaa . svladcjelli, ya i will try that i was tryign to take the easy way out IndyGunFreak  i'll try that right now actually, that soudns great ...
<TheZealot> list
<lockd> hdevalence: US has been compared to police of the world; it stems from this place
<fourier__> i thank you people...
<jason_ubuntuislo> Dassouki, yes your welcome
<jason_ubuntuislo> fourier__, your welcome
<hdevalence> lockd: I know...
<simplechat> JordiGH, gpg4win ?
<svladcjelli> http://www.gnupg.org/download/
<jason_ubuntuislo> lockd, US is getting riduculous
<DG19075> I've just used the Ubuntu i386 DVD.iso here with no probs
<Ryuki> I have a question
<SonicChao> hdevalence, there are illegitimate uses? ;D
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki what is it?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> Ryuki: well we have no anwser unless of course you ask your question
 * IndyGunFreak  reads Ryuki 's mind..
<hdevalence> so i don't want to go into way detail about why f/oss is good, but i don't want them to be 'why use vlc when you could use wmp? it's free after all...'
<hdevalence> etc..
<JordiGH> simplechat: One thing I don't understand. gpg4win seems to be for encryping emails. Can I easily encrypt and decrypt individual files? Like I said, the actual exchange will be over sneakernet.
<Ryuki> ok. I had a problem, I know this is not related to Ubuntu, but I used Damn Small Linux and I have a unmountable drive, how do I fix it? I have Ubuntu Live CDs.
<jimmious> how can I make my x1900xt card work well in ubuntu? currently im using vesa drivers and have only 800x600 resolution
<lockd> hdevalence: chances are this letter will not be read at all
<xLE> !readline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xzased> hmm .where is the power management?
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki cant you use mount command
<hdevalence> lockd: actually, it's a letter to my MP, so i think there's a good chance
<Ryuki> tried that.
<Ryuki> wait.
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, what are you needing for readline?
<SonicChao> IndyGunFreak, error: /ryuki/mind not found
<SonicChao> ;D
<Ryuki> what is the default name for a harddrive?
<hdevalence> lockd: if it were a letter to the prime minister , yeah
<xLE> libreadline.so.4
<sunogbaga> Ryuki: fdisk -l
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki yes use fdisk -l
<Ryuki> I can try.
<Ryuki> wait
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE
<Ryuki> I forgot to tell you.
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE one sec
<Ryuki> it won't let me boot in Linux
<Ryuki> what should I do?
<simplechat> JordiGH, i haven't touched windows in years, so thats just something i remembered using. you could try pgp possibly, if your just doing an encrypted data store.
<xLE> okay.
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki thats many possibilites for that?
<sunogbaga> Ryuki: youre sure you don't have a bad harddrive?
<Ryuki> It's old and it failed lol
<Ryuki> but It still works
<Ryuki> I installed it
<Ryuki> and it works
<SonicChao> Ryuki, #damnsmalllinux
<Ryuki> but I knew I need a new harddrive because it had bad sectors.
<Pici> Ryuki: Are you running DSL right now?
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, try searching for libreadline*
<Ryuki> No.
<jason_ubuntuislo> sudo aptitude search libread*
<xLE> i have installed that package.
<xLE> how do I remove a package?
<Ryuki> I am using the other computer that have Windows XP home Edition, it sucked.
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, sudo apt-get remove
<JordiGH> simplechat: gpg can interact with gpg, right?
<JordiGH> Er, with pgp, right?
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, then specify the name of the package
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, does that help?
<Ryuki> But I tried Ubuntu and loved it.
<Ryuki> but I need a better computer for it.
<Pici> Ryuki: I'm trying to say that this is the Ubuntu support channel and we can't help you with DSL.
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki, are you trying better resources try xubuntu
<Ryuki> I know.
<Neodudeman> hullo ubuntu; I have a question: is there anyway I can access the network manager or the GDM manager from a terminal? I just recently got fluxbox, and now can't get back to gnome because the GDM theme i got doesn't have a session changer, for some reason.
<Ryuki> sorry.
<xzased> Found the answer for brightness: xgamma -gamma x.x
<vtheree> anyone able to answer a quick question
<simplechat> JordiGH, i don't know, google? what exactly do you need to do. are you encrypting for transit? or what?
<xLE> i'll remove a 64bit package, and install a different one and try that.
<Ryuki> Hm.
<Ryuki> okay.
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, try NetworkManager
<qwaz> can multiple cron jobs be scheduled for the exact same time?
<micah> need to get flash player installed
<Ryuki> But how do I burn Xubuntu in correct way?
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, that will start the network manager program
<kitche> Neodudeman: it probably uses xdm just sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, good luck
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki, what do you mean? burn a specific way???
<Ryuki> I burned Xubuntu in all different speed
<Ryuki> it won't work
<Ryuki> I think I did something wrong.
<TheZealot> [splith]
<Neodudeman> @jason_ubuntuislo: doh. I didn't capitalize the N or M when i tried that command before. lol thanks
<qwaz> can multiple cron jobs be scheduled for the exact same time?
<TheZealot> ?1
<micah> anyone i need a way to install flash player 9
<mneptok> qwaz: yes
<kitche> qwaz: yes
<mikefoo> qwaz: sure
<qwaz> mneptok, thank you
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki really interesting ive never run into that problem? is it possible you can try it on a windows box
<sunogbaga> qwaz: sure
<qwaz> et al
<Ryuki> how?
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, your welcome
<kitche> mikefoo: you can install it by hand from adobe's website for now
<mikefoo> kitche: ?
<mneptok> micah: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<micah> i dont know how im a noob
<kantlivelong> hey all
<kantlivelong> how do i get lspci?
<JordiGH> simplechat: Okay, in brief, my girlfriend is mailing in a dvd some sensitive files that customs officials have no business poking into. :-)
<mneptok> kantlivelong: you type "lspci"
<sunogbaga> mneptok: is that package fixed?
<JordiGH> simplechat: And she's very ungeeky.
<micah> tried that im running the 64 bit fiesty
<kitche> kantlivelong: should have it already
<mneptok> sunogbaga: "fixed?"
<mikefoo> mneptok: doing that only didn't get mine working I have to download from adobe also!
<kantlivelong> does it work on normal useR
<kantlivelong> ?
<kitche> mneptok: yeah read the topic :)
<jason_ubuntuislo> kandinski, it comes with ubuntu
<jason_ubuntuislo> kandinski, but try sudo before running command
<simplechat> JordiGH, how big, roughtly?
<sunogbaga> mneptok: last time i checked this package is broken,, flashplugin-nonfree i mean
<JordiGH> simplechat: several gigs of homemade pr0n.
<mneptok> ugh ... what MOTU broke it. grrrr
<mikefoo> sunogbaga: it is
<jason_ubuntuislo> micah, ive gotten rid of 64bit its not faster its much slower on my laptop and too many issues for programs for me
<kitche> mneptok: adobe broke it :) they changed the tar package
<sunogbaga> mikefoo: thnx
<mneptok> micah: there is no Flash 9 for x86-64
<Ryuki> <jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki really interesting ive never run into that problem? is it possible you can try it on a windows box <-- what wwindows box?
<micah> can i run the 32 bit version on my comp
<simplechat> JordiGH, ah. nice. uh, use winrar to make one large archive and use its inbuilt password protection with a large strong password
<Ryuki> you mean here?
<kantlivelong> lspci isnt working
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki lol well i assumed you had access?
<kitche> !flash64 | micah this should tell you
<ubotu> micah this should tell you: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jason_ubuntuislo> micah, sure you can
<simplechat> (well, make one archive, then make a passworded archive of that archive.)
<Ryuki> how?
<JordiGH> simplechat: And can I unrar with Ubuntu's free unrar?
<kitche> micah: should even tell you how to install it from adobe site as well if you wanted
<Ryuki> you say windows box
<Ryuki> which one?
<matthew4> hi, i
<simplechat> JordiGH, winzip's pswd protection is broken, winrars is still strong, iirc.
<simplechat> JordiGH, yeah
<simplechat> JordiGH, just give us a torrent? :)
<micah> ok brb
<JordiGH> simplechat: You wish. That's why I want encryption in the first place. ;-)
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki no i meant your box to burn it at home? how are you burning it with what program
<matthew4> how do you create a ssh alias?  so that instead of typing ssh user@host  everytime i can just type ssh desktop
<simplechat> JordiGH, lol, kk :)
<Ryuki> I tried Nero, MagiccISO
<Ryuki> all burning programs
<Ryuki> they don't do what I want.
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, you can set in /etc/hosts
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki, arent they windows programs?
<Ryuki> Yes.
<matthew4> jason_ubuntuislo:  on which computer?
<mneptok> Ryuki: did you md5sum the .iso you downloaded?
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki, on windows i used imageburn
<Jack_Sparrow> Ryuki: isorecorder  freeware for windows
<Ryuki> Umm.. no?
<mneptok> matthew4: use a shell alias
<Ryuki> But I will when I build my own new computer
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki yes imageburn checks and verifies after burn but so does nero too
<Ryuki> cool.
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, yours
<JordiGH> simplechat: Kay, thanks for the idea.
<Ryuki> ok
<kitche> mneptok: will ssh support alias or do you mean just alias ssh user@host so he just has to type desktop?
<Ryuki> Now I have to find a good ISO
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, you use like this    command             sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<LimCore> which FS rulez for flash?
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki did you use bittorrent
<mneptok> kitche: alias desktop='ssh user@host'
<Ryuki> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_ubuntuislo: gksudo for gui apps// please
<Ryuki> utorrent is best
<Ryuki> :)
<jason_ubuntuislo> Ryuki i had issue on that when downloading i got bad burned iso's too
<Ryuki> AH!
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_ubuntuislo: sudo for apps like gedit will come back to bite you
<etfb> Ryuki: did you get uTorrent working in Ubuntu?
<kitche> mneptok: yeah I was thinking of that to but alas I don't know bash that much :)
<Ryuki> the garbe code thingy on your screen?
 * Ryuki shrugs
<jason_ubuntuislo> Jack_Sparrow, i figured he would like it easier then vim
<mneptok> kitche: neither do i. i use zsh. it's 2007, after all. ;)
<Ryuki> garbage*
<Ryuki> I need xubuntu ISO
<jason_ubuntuislo> Jack_Sparrow, ohh you mean for permissions yes
 * nickrud sniffs at youth
<micah> didnt work
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, use gksudo gedit /etc/hosts and add your host there
<micah> kept going right back to desktop
<warriorforgod> I am having trouble installing the nvidia beta driver.  Log file is located at http://rafb.net/p/rcZ6eh88.html  Any help is appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> jason_ubuntuislo:    <jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, you use like this    command             sudo gedit /etc/hosts is a bad suggestion
<mneptok> jason_ubuntuislo: sudo cannot be used mith GUI appsd
<mneptok> -d
<matthew4> how do you use /etc/hosts ?  i can'
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, yes my bad
<mneptok> matthew4: use a shell alias
<matthew4> i can't find any examples that uses the @ symbol
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, i use vi
<mneptok> matthew4: do NOT ediut /etc/hosts
<matthew4> mneptok:  don't want to do it that way
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, we use /etc/hosts for at work then you can add many hosts names
<mneptok> matthew4: editing /etc/hosts is not the best approach
<hvgotcodes> hi how do i remove all packages installed from a particular repo?
<Ryuki> I'm searching the torrent for Xubuntu now.
<mneptok> jason_ubuntuislo: trust me, i know what /etc/hosts does ;)
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, yes i can help you edit it though
<etfb> menptok: what do you suggest instead?
<mneptok> etfb: a shell alias
<matthew4> mneptok:  ok, give me a recommendation that doesn't involve shell aliases.  i want this to be universal.
<Ryuki> found it
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, mneptok is right shell alias is better since most users only need one alias
<mneptok> matthew4: "universal?"
<etfb> mneptok: ah, I came into this conversation late; I guess your answer doesn't apply to the thing I was thinking of.  Never mind
<mneptok> matthew4: what does that mean?
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, well what is it shell alias wont do for you?>
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, in sytem-admin-synaptic, press the origin button
<mneptok> matthew4: you want it to work for all users on the system?
<matthew4> mneptok:  meaning a file that belongs to ssh, not a file that is dependent on which shell I happen to be using at the time
<CokeNCode> ok, i just plugged in a new logitech mouse, how do i get ubuntu to recognise the buttons correctly
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, if your comfortable you can look at  "man hosts"
<lgc> ikonia, the problem with the SMP issue is solved now, thanks. But there's another issue with googleearth. According to apt-get it is installed, but there's no entry on the menu and it won't start from the CLI either. Any ideas? Thanks.
<CokeNCode> basically reinstall the mouse
<CokeNCode> need some help here
<dor0> hello guys, i have ubuntu installed, any way to get KDE working instead gnome without install kubuntu?
<etfb> CokeNCode: I generally have no trouble just plugging in mice.  What are your symptoms?
<jason_ubuntuislo> dor0, you can install kde-desktop
<matthew4> jason_ubuntuislo: done it, they give no examples that includes the user@host which is how i SSH in
<nickrud> dor0, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<etfb> dor0: install the kde-desktop package, but it can be flakey at times
<Jack_Sparrow> dor0: just install the other wm...
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, you can create a bash file?
<BB88> I have 7Zip installed, but how can I run it?
<kitche> matthew4: umm then you are stuck using /etc/hosts and you don't put user@host in the hosts file at all you put ip then host but myself I just use shell scripts :)
<mneptok> matthew4: sudo echo alias desktop='ssh user@desktop' >> /etc/profile
<Ryuki> downloading the torrent
<Ryuki> :)
<mneptok> matthew4: there you go
<dor0> and how to tell ubuntu to load my KDE desktop at boot instead gnome?
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, what is it your trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> dor0: under sessions when you login
<nickrud> dor0, choose it under options -> sessions on login
<etfb> dor0: there's a session menu that defaults to your last choice
<jason_ubuntuislo> dor0, once kde is installed the main screen at GDM you have an option to change session
 * jason_ubuntuislo holy cow look at the support on this channel
<matthew4> mneptok:  not the approach i was looking for, thanks anyways
<dor0> nice thanks
<ubuntu_> need help with gparted
<gladier> CokeNCode - what sort of mouse?
<CokeNCode> a three button mouse
<jason_ubuntuislo> ubotu, whats wrong? please explain?
<mneptok> matthew4: that's the approach that is recommended. editing your hosts file is not.
<CokeNCode> well, it's a roller ball kinda thing actually
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: to confirm what i am seeing, for the origin i am seeing all packages, installed and not installed?
<CokeNCode> where u move the ball with ur thumb
<CokeNCode> gladier, any suggestions ?
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo: like talking to a bot that won't respone :P
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, editing hosts is not for the faint hearted but i use it since i do networking too
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<underdawg> i immediately get connection refused when I try to ssh/vnc into a computer on my lan, what should I check?
<etfb> CokeNCode: is it new hardware or fairly old?
<gladier> CokeNCode model? and usb/ps2?
 * jason_ubuntuislo hahhaha 
<mneptok> CokeNCode: i use one
<matthew4> jason_ubuntuislo:  how do you add the user to the /etc/hosts?
<CokeNCode> etfb, kinda oldish
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche what how did you know that was a bot?
<CokeNCode> ps2
<mneptok> CokeNCode: Trackman Marble?
<lgc> Anyone had issues installing Googleearth?
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, yes, for each component
<shootz> can i install win ofc in ubuntu?
<CokeNCode> mneptok, that's it !
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, you cant do that you can only add hosts to ip in etc hosts
<ubuntu_> cant format linux-swamp partition with gparted, running from live cd
<mneptok> CokeNCode: what doesn't work?
<CokeNCode> jeeze, i'm giving some really bad information here, sorry guys
<Jack_Sparrow> lgc: whats the prob
<kitche> !bot | jason_ubuntuislo
<ubotu> jason_ubuntuislo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CokeNCode> mneptok, the buttons
<underdawg> sigh
<shootz> can i install microsoft ofc in ubuntu?
<etfb> shootz: doesn't work very well.  I recommend Open Office instead.
 * mneptok 's Marble works splendidly
<CokeNCode> it's basically only using one button right now
<mneptok> CokeNCode: any of them?
<CokeNCode> the one furthest to the right
<shootz> oh ok etfb
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche i guess i was bored?
<CokeNCode> so, if i select the right handed option
<CokeNCode> i can left click
<warriorforgod> shootz: Yes with wine
<hvgotcodes> ok -- and i was told to remove all software from 3rd party repors (like compiz and e17) and those repos entries from sources before upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<mneptok> CokeNCode: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hvgotcodes> is that good advice?
<CokeNCode> and if i select the left handed option, i can right click
<etfb> shootz: be aware: it takes some getting used to, but it's pretty good.  Worth the time.
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, excellent advice you got
<ubuntu_> cant format linux-swamp partition with gparted, running from live cd
<mneptok> CokeNCode: do NOT emulate a three button mouse when asked
<lgc> Jack_Sparrow, according to Synaptics, it is installed, but I can't make it work. Even when I reinstalled it, it only downloaded 65 KB (!!).
<BB88> I have 7-Zip installed. How can I run this program?
<shootz> thanks... gonna try that
<[reed]> so, if bulletproof-x always causes me to use xorg.conf.failsafe, how am I ever going to debug my Xorg problems?
 * mneptok tootles off for food
<jason_ubuntuislo> ubuntu_ what is the error your getting
<jason_ubuntuislo> ubuntu_, you should change your name its close to a bot name
<kitche> BB88: p7zip I believe is the command for it been a while sicne I ran 7zip *nix version
<matthew4> jason_ubuntuislo:  then it seems like i can't do what i want to do, which is type ssh desktop and login to my remote computer.  this bites
<CokeNCode> mneptok, how do i keep my other settings
<CokeNCode> i don't wanna change anything else
<CokeNCode> :S
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, you can just make a shell script you want me to show you how?
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, remove the sources from your list, update, then look under status, installed (local or obsolete), that's a good shortcut for what you are doing
<BB88> kitche: How would I browse to the "executable" file and add it to my main panel?
<CokeNCode> mneptok, will pressing esc for everything else
<matthew4> jason_ubuntuislo:  i know how to make bash scripts, that's not the approach i want though.  i don't want to add a file that doesn't already exist on my computer
<CokeNCode> keep my settings as they are ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lgc: when I did mine it wasnt in the repos. here is how I installed it.. hope it helps in some way..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48161/
<kitche> BB88: huh 7zip is a command line program in *nix
<etfb> Having trouble with knetworkmanager: it won't automatically connect to my wireless access point.  Worked fine in 7.04, not working in Gutsy.  Any clues?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: so remove the sources from the list and that udpate, and that will remove all the extra softwarez?
<CokeNCode> mneptok, which mouse port should i choose ?
<jason_ubuntuislo> http://pastebin.org/11540
<CokeNCode> /dev/input/mice ?
<etfb> CokeNCode: did for me.  It's pretty safe.
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, look at that it is how you can use what you asked
<BB88> BB88: *nix as in Terminal?
<CokeNCode> it's ps2
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, if im missing something let me try to help you
<mneptok> CokeNCode: /dev/input/mice
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, doing that will orphan them, not remove them. synaptic will sort the orphaned ones into that status section for easy removal
<CokeNCode> ImPS/2
<mneptok> yup
<CokeNCode> or ExplorerPS/2 ?
<mneptok> IM
<kitche> BB88: *nix as in operating system like linux Unix BSD
<underdawg> how do i kill all vnc sessions?
<CokeNCode> how the heck would i know which protocol my mouse is using :S
<jason_ubuntuislo> underdawg, you can do ps aux to see its PID #
<matthew4> jason_ubuntuislo:  it seems like the linux guys would have already thought of this and built a way in.  i can't be the first person who got tired of writing
<mneptok> CokeNCode: it comes to you in a lucid dream
<BB88> kitche: I am just assuming 7-Zip in Linux is the same as 7-Zip on Windows?
<jason_ubuntuislo> underdawg, then do a sudo kill -9 PID#
<matthew4> usename at symbol and long IP addrss...
<nickrud> underdawg, killall vnc<tab> I think would be a quick method
<Jack_Sparrow> CokeNCode: I use a logitec trackball and I use explorerPS-2
<CokeNCode> mneptok, i only remember my nightmares ... although, I guess that would make sense
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, well i think your looking to do what? a inline param?
<kitche> BB88: well it is but you need to run it in Terminal since it's p7zip think there is a gui frontend to it as well
<CokeNCode> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<mneptok> matthew4: they did think of it. they created shell aliases.
<CokeNCode> so why shouldn't i emulate 3-button mouse again ?
<hvgotcodes> hmm how to remove a source?
<mneptok> matthew4: feel free to re-invent the wheel, though ;)
<hdevalence> how do I get my computer to use more ram?
<CokeNCode> in fact
<CokeNCode> i won't ask questions
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, matt you know you can make a dynamic script for passing it info
<CokeNCode> i'll just follow instructions
<CokeNCode> it is a 3 button mouse tho
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. hope it helps.. it just worked.. let me know if you need to see my xorg
<BB88> kitche: Yes I am looking for the frontend, I have installed it through sudo via terminal, and depos.
<mneptok> CokeNCode: that's a good soldier!
<ubuntu_> cant format linux-swamp partition with gparted, running from live cd
<matthew4> mneptok:  that's not a good method though.  there are dozens of shells.  i don't want to edit dozens of config files.
<etfb> CokeNCode: emulating 3-btn mice just translates simultaneous left+right click as a middle click
<buttercups> BB88, If you want to use 7-zip in file roller install p7zip-full
<mneptok> matthew4: i told how to do it
<mneptok> matthew4: sudo echo alias desktop='ssh user@desktop' >> /etc/profile
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: it can create one. dont think it actually formatted it though
<CokeNCode> oh, ok
<CokeNCode> hmmm
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, can you paste a few examples to pastebin for me? i want to see what your doing
<CokeNCode> nothing changed
<CokeNCode> mouse still screwy
<CokeNCode> is there a final step here ?
<mneptok> CokeNCode: ensure the mouse is not physically broken?
<jason_ubuntuislo> ubuntu_, yes you can format also with fdisk ? why do you need to format it?
<matthew4> mneptok: ?  this will work with all shells, even those I don't have installed currently?  all shells use this /etc/profile file?  will this also work with all users on my computer (current and future)?
<CokeNCode> mneptok, nawww
<mneptok> CokeNCode: does it work perfectly in another OS or system?
<CokeNCode> Jack_Sparrow, i think i might need to take a peak at the config file of yours my friend
<Jack_Sparrow> CokeNCode: sorry, I was not following along.. I told mine to emulate 3 button and selected explorer over the other option
<CokeNCode> time to get down n dirty
<etfb> Ah!  there's a #kubuntu channel!  I'll ask there.  Shiny.
<mneptok> matthew4: correct. all login shells source /etc/profile for all users.
<lgc> Jack_Sparrow, I downloaded it from the repo on my machine. And when I cloned the install on this one, it just seems not to be there (although Synaptic disagrees).
<Jack_Sparrow> CokeNCode: let me post it
<CokeNCode> k
<macogw> hey who was around the other day when LimCore was asking how to make sudo ask for root password instead of the user's password?  the answer turns out to be in the sudoers manpage
<ubuntu_> want to because i cant acces if from winxp
<Jack_Sparrow> lgc: of you got it yourself.. look at the page I linked
<BB88> buttercups: What do you mean, sorry? I have used 'sudo apt-get install p7zip-full' but it says I have it already installed (assuming via depos).
<nickrud> macogw, what section?
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, ive never used /etc/profile except for oracle  is this what its for?
<macogw> nickrud: Defaults.  you add "rootpw"
<matthew4> mneptok, jason_ubuntuislo:  ok thanks to you both, i will try the /etc/profile method, but i hope i never have to edit one of these config files again, i hate repeating set-up stuff.  thanks to you both.
<eko_hermiyanto> hello, good morning
<lgc> I did... you did a manual install. I've gotten too lazy for such things, after apt. Only when there's no other choice...
<macogw> nickrud: er, well the "sudoers options" section of the manpage.  you put "rootpw" in the defaults section though
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, your welcome
<eko_hermiyanto> is there any emulator which able to run MAC OS X application on top of Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> CokeNCode: here is mine   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48162/
<bruenig> eko_hermiyanto, no
<CokeNCode> thanks buddy
<nickrud> macogw, just found it, thanks. Good to know
 * jason_ubuntuislo gezz even my boss isnt that picky?
<eko_hermiyanto> bruenig, ohhhh my bad day :(
<kitche> matthew4: /etc/profile is for sh shells
<eko_hermiyanto> I need adobe flash cs3 badly for my work
<bruenig> eko_hermiyanto, use windows
<lgc> Jack_Sparrow, gotta go now. Thanks for your help.
<macogw> nickrud: there's also an option to make it ask for the pw of whomever you're sudo-ing as (since you can sudo as someone other than root too)
<jason_ubuntuislo> eko_hermiyanto, theres a howto to use wine but its not that great
<Jack_Sparrow> np                welcome to ubuntu
<jason_ubuntuislo> eko_hermiyanto, if you find a better way let me know
<kitche> macogw: if you sudo as root there is no point of using sudo then :)
<nickrud> macogw, yes, targetpw, reading the man page again for a while
<jason_ubuntuislo> eko_hermiyanto, theres also a way to make gimp look sorta like photoshop research gimpshop
<etfb> eko_hermiyanto: have you considered running VMWare Server (which is free-as-in-beer) and installing Windows as a virtual machine?  It's slow, but it's better than nothing
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: I got it working in the end.
<samstern> Hi I'm new to ubuntu and found a circular package reference (a broken package). where dos this get reported to (at)?
<jason_ubuntuislo> eko_hermiyanto, actually etfb is right and you can install 2X server and run it as an app on ubuntu i do this at work
<eko_hermiyanto> jason_ubuntuislo, I am using Wine every day, and I think it's great piece of software. I am using wine to run software to view mdi files, remote administrator, respak, and triton, but alas, my flash is for mac :(
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: Glad to hear it..
<nickrud> kitche, there was a guy that had a use case that made some sense, like a lab where firefox pops up the install flash request, and the admin puts in the root passwd for the user
<kitche> samstern: are you sure since not all repos are enabled by default
<kitche> nickrud: so sort of like gksu
<eko_hermiyanto> etfb, I am using qemu to run windows too and it works good(only the network system is not run yet)
<macogw> kitche: no no, it forces regular users to know the root password to use sudo
<nickrud> kitche, yes
<jason_ubuntuislo> eko_hermiyanto, yes i agree but wine cannot do it for all win programs
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: It was because my rip output file was the same name as the encode file, so it could not overwrite ;)
<matthew4> mneptok:  your method did not work, says:  bash: /etc/profile: Permission denied
<samstern> Kitche: yes -- I've manualy enabled the server (or Iw ould never have enabled the libgd2 software afaik)
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: glad to hear it was something simple.. sorry we could not see that from here
<macogw> kitche: so you avoid "su -" login, do stuff, "exit", do more as not-root
<jason_ubuntuislo> eko_hermiyanto, vmware has a free version for vmware-server edition and it has great bridging features compared to virtualbox
<nickrud> kitche, the solution was setting the gconf key for gksu , but the sudo one is worth knowing
<kitche> macogw: I know just that it sounds kind of redundent to me
<eko_hermiyanto> jason_ubuntuislo, yes, unless we copy native dll into wine :))
<samstern> kitche: but who knows? I'm new to ubuntu and its been a while since used debian based stuff
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Heh, my own fault, but I got there in the end. Thank you anyhow!
<CokeNCode> ok
<jason_ubuntuislo> eko_hermiyanto, i think i tried that once what did you use to track which dll's it was using
<CokeNCode> copied the iinfo
<eko_hermiyanto> jason_ubuntuislo, I think I should give vmware a try :D
<CokeNCode> now to reboot
<kitche> samstern: well there is three repos multiverse universe and main main is enabled by default
<nubcake> good morning everyone
<kitche> macogw: but I know what you mean since kde does it if it's setup correctly
<jason_ubuntuislo> eko_hermiyanto, i use that and check out the free 2X program you want a link to that too?
<samstern> kitche - where in the ux (or via cli) would I check whats enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: np     take care   stop in any time.. It is a good place just to read along when you have time
<tonyyarusso> kitche: four - restricted
<tonyyarusso> kitche: In current releases, all 4 are enabled by default.
<jason_ubuntuislo> http://www.2x.com/
<DG19075> I've had prbs with Wine running Adobe Audition. The buttons don't look the same under Wine(configured to look like XP)as they do Windows
<Neodudeman> ok, so fluxbox is stuck as my default session, and I can't seem to change it because my GDM theme doesn't have a session button; is there a way to change it from the terminal?
<macogw> kitche: it could save time if you needed to switch between root and regular commands a lot i guess.  it still seems silly to me to use root's pw there instead of your own overall, but the use case given was they didnt want the user to have permission to do anything at all, and so the admin would walk over if root access was needed
<kitche> tonyyarusso: oh did not know that but I always thought restricted was part of multiverse
<macogw> kitche: for gksu there's an option in gconf to use sudo mode or not, but i'm talking about command line sudo right now
<eko_hermiyanto> jason_ubuntuislo, yes thanks bro
<dor0> OMG, my desktop cube is working!!!!
<jason_ubuntuislo> your welcome eko_hermiyanto
<tonyyarusso> kitche: Nope.  Restricted is officially supported for Canonical support contracts, and is things like firmware, whereas multiverse is not supported and has a broader range of software in it.
<nickrud> dor0, now, does suspend still work ;)
<jason_ubuntuislo> hey ive got a question anyone know why dual monitors have so much trouble with nvidia drivers?
<jason_ubuntuislo> brb
<matthew4>  jason_ubuntuislo:  any other ideas?  i couldn't edit /etc/profile for some reason
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for a browser bookmarks sync service that will work with both Firefox and Epiphany - any recommendations?
<macogw> tonyyarusso: del.icio.us?
<macogw> tonyyarusso: or if you're an OpenID fan, ma.gnolia.com
<nickrud> matthew4, sudo sh -c echo "alias desktop='ssh user@host'
<^KK^|irssi> hi
<dor0> mate, the only reason i boot in windows is to play some stupid games, i have ubuntu from 1 month, and i cant stop using it
<Xacarith> I h ad trouble at first setting up my dual monitors because the nvidia tool couldn't right to the configuration file due to permitions.
<samstern> kitche: I've checked "Software sources" and all boxes under 2rd party and cannocial software are checked
<tonyyarusso> macogw: I'll look into those - not really familiar with how they work though
<kitche> samstern: what software are you trying to install anyways
<nickrud> matthew4, erm, add a finishing " to that line
<macogw> tonyyarusso: they store your bookmarks online so you can access them anywhere
<samstern> kitche: those 3rd party are "partner", "PArtner source", "MEdia" and "Wine" (which I added, cant' live without wine!!)
<tonyyarusso> macogw: How do they integrate with the browser itself?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, we use del.icio.us to share bookmarks at work, firefox has several extensions
<macogw> tonyyarusso: ive never use magnolia, but delicious has a firefox extension
<macogw> tonyyarusso: idk about epiphany extension, but they're also browser-based
<nubcake> first of all.. please apologize my bad english, but would someone of you guys please be so kind and point me to the right direction to start with my network-problem? the situation is as follows: i removed the old mainboard from my ubuntu server (Gigabyte K8NS Ultra939 Nforce3 or 4 chipset) and replaced it with a socket 775 mainboard which chipset i dont really know.. and now my eth0 interface is gone.. (before i used the nforce nic) and now ls
<samstern> kitchie and tonyrusso get ready for text blob
<tonyyarusso> nickrud, macogw: cool
<Rockoman> What program can I use to make an MP3 cd on Ubuntu
<matthew4> nickrud:  same thing.  says bash: /etc/profile: Permission denied.
<macogw> tonyyarusso: if you click to add it to your delicious from the ff extension, it pops up a little webpage and asks what you want to tag it and name it, and an optional description
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | Rockoman
<ubotu> Rockoman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tonyyarusso> !players | Rockoman
<ubotu> Rockoman: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<samstern> blob1:"libgdchart-gd2-xpm-dev: Depends: libgd2-noxpm-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<Jack_Sparrow> Rockoman: k3b  with the mp3 add-on
<Rockoman> I'm not looking for an MP3 player, but software to make an MP3 cd
<samstern> blob2 "apt-get  install bison-doc libgd-gd2-perl libgd2-xpm libgd2-xpm-dev libgdchart-gd2-xpm-dev  libgdchart-gd2-xpm libgd-graph3d-perl libgd-tools libgdchart-gd2-xpm-dev"
<nickrud> matthew4, then sudo nano /etc/profile , and add it to the bottom by hand. sudo echo is wierd, gotta use tee somewhere in the line and I never remember it right
<hallo> hello
<macogw> Rockoman: an mp3 cd is just a data cd
<matthew4> nickrud:  ok, will try that
<nubcake> hallo: hi
<Rockoman> ohhh
<Rockoman> duh
<Rockoman> lol
<lockd> Rockoman: with mp3s as the files
<hallo> i cannot start kdeinit
<Rockoman> thanks macog
<kitche> samstern: just means that it's not going to install look though the repos and see if it's there or not
<macogw> Rockoman: just use k3b or gnomebaker or whatever regular old cd burning app you want, and pick a bunch of mp3s
<Rockoman> yeah i knew that
<Rockoman> opps
<nickrud> matthew4, you might want to set up a backup system, add /etc/profile to it for restoration
<samstern> issue: I want XPM support but the libgdchart is erronisoly set to need the no xpm version of libgd2
<Rockoman> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Rockoman: I assumed you meant with mp3's as your source files
<CokeNCode> ah well, no joy
<neur1> what's the server kernel or mode for?
<samstern> so it's an exclusion problem the package should depend upon libgd2-xpm-dev not libgd2-noxpm-dev
<CokeNCode> any other suggestions guys ?
<genii> server kernel is optimised for heavy load and also has PAE extension to understand more than 4Gb ram
<hallo> this is my error message,
<hallo> s2u: cookie for :0 = 'e6383aee96d93a47a3e804ac0f303b8d'
<hallo> startkde: Starting up...
<hallo> /usr/bin/kdeinit: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4: undefined symbol: art_free
<hallo> startkde: Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.
<SavageOne> i need to use rsync to move a bunch of files from one box to another
<samstern> kitchie: however is this the right forum for this (admittigly techical) question?
<kelsin> neur1: afaik the server kernel just has something's enabled that are commonly found on server hardward, not much more is different on the server install other then the software included on the cd, and the default install choices
<SavageOne> I'm ssh'd into the main box where I need to move the stuff TO and I have direct access to the box I need to move the files FROM
<SavageOne> can anyone help me w/ the rsync syntax?
<nickrud> samstern, are you sure it depends on -no-xpm or only preferrs it?
<matthew4> nickrud: do i have to restart my computer for changes to take affect?
 * emgent hi
<kitche> samstern: yes this is the channel might want to ask someone more informed of apt
<jason_ubuntuislo> SavageOne, whats up i can help
<samstern> how would I find that out -- look again at my apt-get line and the resulting error
<nickrud> matthew4, no, either log out and back in or type in a terminal,  source /etc/profile
<SavageOne> jason: I just explained did you get all that?
<etfb> matthew4: the general answer to the question "should I reboot" in Linux is no.  In Windows it's "of course!"
<matthew4> etfb:  well, it doesn't work, that's why i asked
<jason_ubuntuislo> SavageOne, just change params in rsync to which host
<neur1> thanks,  can I uncomment it so it doesnt show up in my list then cause I wont use it
<SavageOne> can  you give me an example of the syntax?
<SavageOne> it works over ssh tunnel right?
<kelsin> SavageOne: "
<bmk789> what does a "grub read error" mean?  it just started after i switched my motherboard
<kelsin> SavageOne: "man rsync" has a whole bunch
<CokeNCode> oops
<jason_ubuntuislo> SavageOne, yes it works over ssh
<macogw> matthew4: usually the most you have to do is logout
<etfb> matthew4: ah well, every rule has an exception (except this one)
<SavageOne> kelsin: I'm there now ;)
<CokeNCode> hmmm,
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: it means you changed or added a hard drive
<CokeNCode> thanks a heap guys
<SavageOne> just trying to figure this out I'm not so hot w/ ubuntu just yet
<CokeNCode> problem ... resolved ... ish
<jason_ubuntuislo> SavageOne,  rsync *.html root@10.108.111.3:/tmp
<etfb> CokeNCode: how did you fix it?  dpkg-reconfig?
<fabio> is any way to control windows with ubuntu????'
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: but ive reinstalled grub twice with no success
<jason_ubuntuislo> SavageOne, or  rsync root@10.108.111.3:/tmp/*.html /home/myname
<kelsin> fabio: control windows as in remote desktop type of things?
<jason_ubuntuislo> rsync works both ways
<Cpudan80> fabio: Define control
<fabio> kelsin: like torjan
<samstern> SavageOne: /usr/bin/time /usr/bin/rsync -az --delete-after --bwlimit=1500 --password-file=/root/mail.txt -e 'ssh -l root' root@mail.samstern.net::home/sam/.spamassassin/ /home/sam/.spamassassin/ 2>&1 >> /var/log/mail_sync.log
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: did you add a drive or edit any partition on that drive
<jason_ubuntuislo> -avz holds all permission settings
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Neodudeman> is there anyway to change GDM settings in terminal?
<kelsin> fabio: you mean "take" control of a windows computer illegally? I would search other channels, not going to find anything here
<hobbit_> i have a netgear wg111 usb and if i bump it I lose internet connection. I then have to reboot to regain a connection. Is there anything in settings that can allow the device to connect after being unplugged and replugged w/o a reboot?
 * nickrud thinks any command line more than 80 chars long needs a gui front end ;p
<SavageOne> let me ask you thishow do I run command in ssh mode and be able to close out of my ssh client and look at it again alter
<fabio> cpudan80: TORJAN
<xLE> jason_ubuntuislo, i had no such luck finding libreadline.so.4 in any of the packages.
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, you mean to change default GDM manager settings?
<Cpudan80> fabio: what the hell is torjan ?
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, what package you installin
<vizzie> bah.. I do lots of fun things from the command line :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: Is it in the same position as in sda1   or primary bus vs secondary bus etc
<matthew4> ok, so editing /etc/profile doesn't work for me.  i type ssh desktop and it says ssh: Name or service not known
<xLE> libreadline5.
<jason_ubuntuislo> Cpudan80, i think he means trojan
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: are you dual booting?
<Neodudeman> jason_ubuntuislo: oh hey. ya, if I could just default the GDM settings from terminal, that'd be great.
<kelsin> matthew4: what are you trying to do?
<nickrud> matthew4, no, all you should have to do is type desktop, the ssh is already part of the alias
<fabio> lcpudan: its like an virus but controls victim computer
<matthew4> nickrud:  i see, i don't want to type desktop though, i want to type ssh desktop
<kelsin> matthew4: add "ip.address desktop" to your /etc/hosts file to get that, or listen to nickrud for the proper way to alias
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: nope, ubuntu only, how should i reconfigure grub to boot?
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, didnt we cover this?
<fabio> Kelsin. WHY NOT
<Cpudan80> fabio: OK - first of all - freenode doesn't support llegal activity -- therefore neither does ubuntu
<CokeNCode> etfb, editing the xorg.conf file
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, what settings you need changed?
<kelsin> fabio: this is an ubuntu support channel, not an "i want to act like an idiot" channel
<yassine> how can one create a tap device in ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> fabio: Second, learn to speak English - it's spelled *trojan*
<Pici> !illegal | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: need to identify what caused the problem.. there is super grub repair CD...   are you running a live cd on it now?
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: yes im on a kubuntu livecd now
<neur1> is gedit a program?
<jason_ubuntuislo> yes
<Pici> neur1: yes, for the gnome desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> neur1: yes
<nickrud> matthew4, lol, now you're being told to add to /etc/hosts again
<kelsin> neur1: yes, the default gnome text editor
<Neodudeman> jason_ubuntuislo: i need it to go back to either the default session of xclient, or the default theme human
 * genii does some unfun things from the command line
<jason_ubuntuislo> matthew4, lol
<matthew4> nickrud: i know!  but that already doesn't work.  I've done this before, the way I want, and it worked.  i just don't remember how
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: have you got the hard drive mounted?
<K`zan> anyone know where cups stores remote printers, it is not in /etc/cups/printers.conf no matter what they say :-).  Only thing there is my local printer...
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<fabio> kelsin: lol
<neur1> i'm in xubuntu how do i edit files?
<samstern> Kitche did you respond? I might have missed it int he flood -- how do I determine if the fault in installaing libgdgraph is a preferance or a bad referenace int eh .deb?
<Cpudan80> neur1: vim
<jason_ubuntuislo> neur1, gedit or vim
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: I dont do kde...  but from a term you should be able to do fdisk -l    "L" is the last character
<kitche> samstern: you just install the .deb and see why it's failing afterwards
<mneptok> jason_ubuntuislo: there is no gedit in XFCE.
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, hmm ok are you attempting to setup the default Gnome desktop from kde?
<neur1> so vim . . . file?
<Cpudan80> yep
<matthew4> nickrud:  FYI, just typing desktop doesn't work either, says bash: desktop; command not found
<kelsin> matthew4: there are three ways to do that, either run your own dns server (probably too much) edit your /etc/hosts file, or edit your ~/.ssh/config file to include a "Host desktop" section with a "Hostname" section beneath it, check "man ssh_config" for more info
<Pici> neur1: or nano, its easier imho than vim
<neur1> thanks
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: ok, what do i need to get from that?
<fabio> Cpudan80: is not inlegal you bastard
<jason_ubuntuislo> neur1, im assuming you installed gedit
<mneptok> jason_ubuntuislo: please be sure your advice will actually work before giving it
<PriceChild> !ohmy | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<samstern> kitche thanks I'll pursue that; thanks. I need to go
<jason_ubuntuislo> neur1, you can do sudo apt-get install gedit
<tonyyarusso> nickrud, macogw: found it - epilicious, in care extensions
<xLE> is there a way, so i don't always have to enter my password in for sudo?
<neur1> it says i don't have it as of now
<nickrud> matthew4, listen to kelsin, he was kind to me when he said listen to me ;)
<samstern> Kitche and TonyRusso: I apprecaite your help
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: can you put that in the pastebin .. not in the channel.. then post your boot/grub/menu.lst for us to
<samstern> xLE: yes man sudoers
<Cpudan80> neur1: nano might be easier than vim -- it guides you along a bit more than vim does
<matthew4> kelsin:  in the second method of editing .ssh/config,  can Host include the user?
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, isnt this ubuntu channel? he should be in xubunu ? no?
<kelsin> Cpudan80: vim guides people now?
<fabio> thanks PriceChild
<fabio> ...
<neur1> do i need to install nano?
<Cpudan80> neur1: nope
<kelsin> matthew4: yes via the "User" command, you should really read the manpage for ssh_config, that file is very handy if you do a lot of sshing around
<mneptok> jason_ubuntuislo: your advice is incorrect and will not work for him, despite the channel.
<neur1> k thanks
<Neodudeman> jason_ubuntuislo: right now I'm stuck in fluxbox, because I accidentally set it as my default session window manager in the GDM. When I log onto the GDM, I can't change the session back to gnome because the theme I installed doesn't have a session changer; so I would like to change the GDM all the way back to its original default settings
<Cpudan80> kelsin: no, but nano has all those commands listed at the bottom of the window
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo: it's really the same base system just the gui is different
<mneptok> jason_ubuntuislo: please be sure your advice will actually work before giving it
<underdawg> do i have to be logged in to my desktop to vnc into it from a remote spot?
<kelsin> Cpudan80: I know it was a joke :)
<underdawg> im trying to stealthy control it
<fabio> Hello im fabio and im developer of ubuntu in portugal
<xLE> i don't get it..
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, im only famillar with ubuntu not much with xubuntu i didnt know he was using xubuntu
<olskolirc> hello.  what is the program called that allows us to put in the real isp email address and it returns the contact information?
<Cpudan80> kelsin: Real men use vim ;-)
<Pici> fabio: Do you have a question here?
<jason_ubuntuislo> Kitche ahh thanks
<fabio> any questions can talk
<olskolirc> they sure do Cpudano80 *kisses*
<Cpudan80> kelsin: And they turn off the syntax highlighting :-)
<kelsin> Cpudan80: lol
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m42f47bb4   <--- fdisk   http://pastebin.com/m685a468e  <--- menu.lst
<Cpudan80> B&W for the win!
 * nickrud thinks vim is for masochists and system admins (hard to differentiate)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<mneptok> jason_ubuntuislo: "21:13 < neur1> i'm in xubuntu how do i edit files?"  <-- that was the question you answered
<Cpudan80> nickrud: rofl
<underdawg> is there a way that i can log into my desktop through vnc while someone else is using their desktop?
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, hey what is the way to resetup Gnome for session from the command line?
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, ahh sorry this channel is flying
<Cpudan80> underdawg: Yes... but it's painfully complicated
<underdawg> how about xdmcp through windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: you were mixing ide and sata drives before as well?
<vizzie> vi is OK.. it's fast and it's everywhere. If you ignore the user-hostile beep mode, it's a fine text editor
<kelsin> underdawg: yeah there are vnc servers that create a new session even if you log in with a user that is already logged in, just not the default setup one that's included in ubuntu
<underdawg> is that a way that i could happen cpudan?
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Cpudan80> underdawg: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, did you understand what i was asking?
<Cpudan80> underdawg: Just follow the directions and pray
<mneptok> underdawg: what you are asking for sounds suspicious
<LjL> fabio: we can talk in #ubuntu-ops
<dor0> just one more question guys, is a bug in grub or in kernel, i cant boot my linux without "nosplash", i tried everything possible, read the forums, etc, nothing works
<underdawg> mneptok: i know, but i assure you it's not for suspicious reasons
<underdawg> how about xdmcp?
<underdawg> is that a way to start a new session?
<Cpudan80> underdawg: The fiesty instructions work fine with gutsy
<dor0> btw, i have 7.10 x64
<Cpudan80> underdawg: Yes --- just follow those directions
<bmk789> underdawg: you can get xming on windows to run programs from your linux desktop on widnows remotely
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, you ? online?
<Neodudeman> mneptok, ya, are you? I could sure use your help. lol
<IanLiu> Why sometimes I get a folder named file: in my Home folder??
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, sorry Neo i forgot so many things happening here
<jason_ubuntuislo> brb
<underdawg> Cpudan80: I don't like to try stuff that involves praying
<underdawg> hehe
<mneptok> jason_ubuntuislo: hmm?
<Cpudan80> underdawg: It wont break anything... just might not work
<Neodudeman> jason_ubuntuislo: it's ok, i guess. lol. I'll just wait
<IanLiu> Why do sometimes a folder named "file:" is created in my Home folder??
<Neodudeman> jason_ubuntuislo: wait, and keep googling that is
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda1          and         sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda1    to try and get the uuid on those
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, Neodudeman is looking to resetup the Ubuntu default session from command line as hes stuck in fluxbox?
<underdawg> gutsy doesn't have a "host indirect requests"
<underdawg> the login section changed
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: sda1 or just sda?
<SavageOne> shit
<Pici> !language | SavageOne
<ubotu> SavageOne: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SavageOne> sorry
<Neodudeman> jason_ubuntuislo: I think I found it. sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm; I just changed it from kdm to gdm
<mneptok> Neodudeman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<SavageOne> my rsync syntax is this:  rsync -t *.* 192.168.80.1:home/public/data/videos/movies/Comedy/
<kelsin> underdawg: if you just want a vnc session for yourself while others can log in you can download one of the vncservers and start it up on a different display (:1 instead of the main gui in :0) then log into it remotely, not as flexible as doing the whole thing but will work
<JakeConnor> would you guys trust buying ram for a mac pro at macramdirect.com? they have 4gb for $179... i can't believe that
<Neodudeman> mneptok: lol. ok. I just put that in
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: i need to put those UUIDs in the menu.lst?
<JakeConnor> Jack_Sparrow, ROFL
<junkeR> anyone know of a good USB gamepad that works with Ubuntu 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: trying to see which uuid for which drive is in there now
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, sorry i havent done it in so long im a long time gnome lover
<Neodudeman> mneptok, jason_ubuntuislo: I'm getting an error that says "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<SavageOne> I realize there's nothng in the command that has the authentication information.  when I issued the command on the OTHER box which runs knoppix unfortunately and I'm trying to push the data to my new ubuntu machine, it basically asks me whether I want to permanently add this machine and what the root password is.  well, I don't think it has a root account password persay.  how in that syntax can I specify with user/pass to actually use because I have a 
<Neodudeman> jason_ubuntuislo: lol, after this; I think I may never leave either
<Jack_Sparrow> JakeConnor: I am exhausted.. you want to take it from here..
<jason_ubuntuislo> change the info to like jason@192.....
<JakeConnor> Jack_Sparrow: i was just laughing because i saw your nic... what are you guys talking about anyways?
<jason_ubuntuislo> opps  SavageOne u get that?
<mneptok> SavageOne: also, the *.* is just wrong
<kelsin> SavageOne: probably user@192.168.80.1 but I can garuntee the rsync man page says that
<jason_ubuntuislo> Samui, yes just use * in linux not *.*
<hdevalence> hey, would anybody proofread a letter to my member of parliament over copyright law & DRM ? I want to make sure it's not too technical..
<kelsin> SavageOne: yeah it's actually on the first page of the rsync man page
<Jack_Sparrow> JakeConnor: np... trying to fix things after he swapped motherboards
<xLE> I need libreadline.so.4 from /usr/lib/ can anyone tell me what package it is from?
<jason_ubuntuislo> Later jack
<mneptok> SavageOne: rsync -avh -e ssh --delete --progress --stats ./ user@192.168.80.1:/home/public/blah/blah/blah
<hdevalence> !info readline
<ubotu> Package readline does not exist in gutsy
<hdevalence> !info libreadline
<ubotu> Package libreadline does not exist in gutsy
<jason_ubuntuislo> be careful of using --delete
<crimsun> it's src:readline4 in dapper and edgy.
<xLE> im using gutsy ='
<xLE> =/
<olskolirc> do we have a program that allows us to find a persons name/addy/phone ect through email address?
<Pici> !find readline
<ubotu> Found: lib64readline5, lib64readline5-dev, libreadline-java, libreadline-java-doc, libreadline5 (and 15 others)
<crimsun> xLE: we don't ship that.  What app needs it?
<xLE> a haskell package.
<xLE> needed by GHC
<jason_ubuntuislo> whats GHC?
<SavageOne> mneptok: thanks man.  hey when I am succesful will I get a progress showing or will it just go to the prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: Did I lose you...
<xLE> http://www.haskell.org/ghc
<JakeConnor> Jack_Sparrow: ewww, i'd just say back up your data and reinstall the os... thats why people put things on separate partitions anyways right? you cant really swap your motherboard unless you got the same exact one with the same version firmware and all the bells and whistles
<TheZealot> If I issue a command in the terminal and it is taking a long time, is there a combination of keys I can press to end the command and get back to a shell?
<crimsun> xLE: do you mean GHC itself?  ghc6 exists.
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, a compiler ok
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: it all matches up
<xLE> I have ghc
<Jack_Sparrow> JakeConnor: Not with windows...
<kitche> olskolirc: finger but most places have it disabled now
<mneptok> SavageOne: you'll see progress
<olskolirc> yeah i noticed that
<xLE> I was trying to configure a package for ghc, but it needs libreadline.so.4
<crimsun> xLE: then you'll need to have that package redone for gutsy.
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: it matches with hda or sda?
<xLE> what do you mean?
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: hda
<xLE> i'm new to ubuntu/linux.
<mneptok> !info libreadline-dev
<ubotu> Package libreadline-dev does not exist in gutsy
<wers> i'm running the live cd right now. i enabled the extra effects. how do I enable the expose like effect?
<JakeConnor> Jack_Sparrow: oh you guys are talking about windows? i don't even touch that stuff
<kelsin> xLE does the ubuntu package for ghc (called ghc) not work for your needs?
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: would it be a good idea to chroot in and run update-grub then grub-install?
<crush_groove> TheZealot, : control -C
<crdlb> wers: Shift+alt+Up
<xLE> ghc is all good, it's a package for ghc..
<crimsun> xLE: it was generated against a version of library that does not exist in gutsy.  You'll need to regenerate the ghc addition.
<TheZealot> crush_groove, perfect thank you!
<mneptok> xLE: sudo apt-get install libreadline5-dev
<xLE> i have that mneptok.
<crdlb> wers: if you want to customize the binding for it, join #compiz-fusion
<[gquit]bombadil> how do i upgrade my 7.10 kernel from the general kernel to the k7 kernel?
<kelsin> xLE what package?
<jason_ubuntuislo> mneptok, is it possible his program is looking for a symlink to this .so file?
<mneptok> [gquit]bombadil: you don't
<[gquit]bombadil> mneptok: why not?
<crdlb> !generic | [gquit]bombadil
<ubotu> [gquit]bombadil: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<kitche> [gquit]bombadil: you don't the generic replaced them all
<mneptok> xLE: does htis app need that *specific* version of libreadline?
<mneptok> *this
<xLE> yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: You said you had reinstalled grub twice...  just rying to think for a sec...   what about the boot priority in the bios.. also sata can be set to emulate ide etc.. what happens if yo pull the sata?
<mneptok> xLE: like, ew.
<xLE> i downloaded ghc from their site (binaries) and config'd it.
<mneptok> xLE: what app?
<narothepharoh> how do i get plugins for totem?
<kelsin> xLE: why did you download instead of using the ubuntu ghc package?
<xLE> it's a package for ghc.. called "irc"
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: im afraid to boot it without the sata because my /home is an LVM between the 2 drives :\
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know of a way to syncronize contacts between GMail and Evolution?
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: i installed grub to both HDs and tried booting to them both
<xLE> because, this thing im doing requires verison 6.6.2, and I couldn't find out what verison it was.
<[gquit]bombadil> how can i upgrade to the amd64 kernel?
<mneptok> xLE: ohgawd. Haskell.
<kelsin> xLE 6.6.1
<jason_ubuntuislo> tonyyarusso, i know theres programs you can export to a list to import to evolution let me find it
<Jack_Sparrow> bmk789: I would try super grub...   I need to call it a night...   sorry I cant help more.
<xLE> yeah i need 6.6.2 >
<bmk789> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight..  bmk789     al to all a goodnight
<bmk789> night
<jason_ubuntuislo> tonyyarusso, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24911 this is to export to a csv
<Neodudeman> how can I connect to the internet from the terminal to a wireless router?
<narothepharoh> how do i get plugins for totem?
<jason_ubuntuislo> this is import http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120099
<Milos_SD>  Hi, all... I have Leadtek WinFast 2000/XP Global tv card ... How can I make it work? When I do this: modprobe cx88xx card=xx and modprobe cx8800. It always uses card=5 for winfast 2000/xp expert ... :(
<kelsin> xLE: then if you want to use their binaries instead of compiling it yourself you'll probably need to figure out a way to symlink the readline package or compile version 4 yourself
<jason_ubuntuislo> tonyyarusso, this is to import csv to evo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120099
<jason_ubuntuislo> tonyyarusso, that help u ?
<soldats> narothepharoh, use synaptic package manager and search for plugins and codecs
<tonyyarusso> jason_ubuntuislo: Well, sort of.  Ideally I'm looking for a plugin type of thing that will do it automatically.
<kelsin> Neodudeman: if you don't need any complex wep or wpa it's two commands "iwconfig <interface> essid <essid>" then "dhclient <interface>" look up the man of those two commands for more info
<tonyyarusso> jason_ubuntuislo: A synchronization, rather than just copying manually.
<hobbit_> what is the command to restart your networking connection?
<xLE> where would I get verison 4?
<jason_ubuntuislo> tonyyarusso, if you want a automatic thing its a little more complicated i cant help you unless u know how to program
<kelsin> xLE: I don't know, probably need to find the homepage for the readline library
<hobbit_> everytime i accidentally bump my wireless usb it goes out on me and i have to restart to get a connection. Any ideas?
<underdaw1> when I do a vncserver:2 it says error in locking authority file /home/person/.Xauthority
<underdaw1> what's that about?
<Neodudeman> kelsin: and what if there's a 5-letter ascii wep?
<tonyyarusso> jason_ubuntuislo: I don't :(  Hopefully there will be a conduit data provider or something available soon
<jason_ubuntuislo> hobbit_, its possible the usb is not being reloaded did you do a dmesg to see if its showing an issue
<Neodudeman> kelsin: sike, i'll just look up the man pages; ty
<hobbit_> idk what that is
<wers> how do i enable the expo?
<kelsin> Neodudeman: you should look up the syntax of the iwconfig command with "man iwconfig" it has another command (like essid) to set the wep key
<jason_ubuntuislo> tonyyarusso, some many things to build so little time
<hvgotcodes> someone gave me advice (so i can safely update from feisty -> gutsy) to remove 3rd party sources and software
<hvgotcodes> i removed the sources
<hvgotcodes> but i do not see any orphaned packages
<Neodudeman> kelsin: oh. I didn't know that man was a command. lol. ty
<kelsin> xLE: I would recommend trying to compile the haskell compiler rather then trying to get another copy of libreadline
<jason_ubuntuislo> iwconfig set wlan0 essid MYLAN i think
<kelsin> Neodudeman: man is the most important command on your system, PERIOD
<Neodudeman> kelsin: lol. ya, i've been asking google, but this is much more conveinient
<wers> i'm playing with compiz fusion for the first time. what keys do i press for the plugins?
<wers> how do i enable expo?
<mkrk> hi everyone, my thinkpad (z61t) keeps crashing after sleep. I just installed Gutsy yesterday. Any help would be great.
<xLE> i have compiled hsc
<ruthmann_> Can anyone recommend a good program to rip internet radio stations, that can split it into separate files by a specified length?
<crdlb> wers: Windows key + E
<LjL> tonyyarusso: uhm why do you need to "synchronize", doesn't gmail now support POP3?
<kelsin> !ccsm | wers
<ubotu> wers: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kitche> wers: : you need to enable them though ccsm
<kitche> LjL: you mean IMAP?
<xLE> kelsin, i have compiled ghc?
<LjL> kitche: well either or both of them
<kelsin> xLE: sorry, I thought you said you downloaded the binaries
<jason_ubuntuislo> LjL yes and imap too
<kelsin> xLE: you downloaded the binaries for the irc package?
<Neodudeman> jason_ubuntuislo: good news, I found the session menu in my theme; I just started mashing all of the buttons until something worked. and it did! so now back in gnome, and off to bed. Thanks for your help!
<wers> wow!
<wers> coool!
<nibsa1242b> can anyone guide me though reporting a bug?
<wers> how about the cube?
<hobbit_> idk guess i have to restart to get online
<jason_ubuntuislo> Neodudeman, he no problem i try
<kitche> LjL: I heard their IMAP support isn't that great but imap is what people are starting to use though since it syncs all desktop email instead of having email all over I haven't tried it though
<ruthmann_> no suggestions?
<kelsin> wers: download that ccsm package then you can see all the keys, setup new plugins and change the keybindings if youw ant
<wers> i'm runnign a live cd right now
<jason_ubuntuislo> LjL, yes but i love thier search in gmail no email program can compare
<xLE> kelsin, i downloaded ghc binaries then did a ./configure..etc << ?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Multiple computers?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Choice of being able to flip back and forth between desktop clients and the web interface?
<LjL> tonyyarusso, why doesn't POP or IMAP allow that?
<nibsa1242b> I need help reporting a bug. If I search for the project in Launchpad it says the project isn't registered and that I can register it myself. Should I?
<Zimp_> is there an automatic way to update ipw2200 drivers in gusty ?
<jason_ubuntuislo> tonyyarusso, you could also see if theres a program to interface into the gmail ive seen those out there
<kitche> tonyyarusso: imap allows that if you use it
<steve_> wobbly windows anyone
<tonyyarusso> kitche: How?
<Milos_SD>  Hi, all... I have Leadtek WinFast 2000/XP Global tv card ... How can I make it work? When I do this: modprobe cx88xx card=xx and modprobe cx8800 I alwas get card=5 in dmesg output.
<kelsin> xLE: if you downloaded the binaries then you did not compile it, I would recommend doing one of two things 1) download the ghc source and really compile it, or 2) read the instructions on the ghc site next to the binary download, they have an rpm of readline 4 RIGHT THERE
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Maybe I'm just not aware of it - enlighten me?
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, he wants to sync his contacts too
<LjL> tonyyarusso, i must simply be missing something of what you want to do
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, i didnt know imap could do this
<kelsin> xLE: you can download it, use the "alien" package to convert to a deb, and try installing that if you want
<kitche> tonyyarusso: just configure your email clients for imap and enable it in gmail and there you go I have no clue about contacts though
<eido> is it possible to break a linux gnu box by just pulling the plug on it?
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo: me neither but I m not usre but gmail might have an export command for them
<LjL> tonyyarusso: contacts as they say, possibly
<kelsin> eido: you can corrupt the file system yes
<nibsa1242b> eido: it won't be happy about it if you do
<kelsin> eido: (just like any modren OS)
<kelsin> eido: *modern
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, yes i posted a way to export to csv but he wants them updated all the time
<hvgotcodes> what does installed (local or obsolete) mean in the package manager?
<tonyyarusso> LjL, kitche: ... I know I can do the mail with IMAP - hence the question just about contacts.
<nibsa1242b> I need help figuring out how to file a bug report.
<ruthmann_> \Can anyone recommend a good program to rip internet radio stations, that can split it into separate files by a specified length?
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, he needs a script to download and sync
<tritium> nibsa1242b: you need to register on launchpad, and then you can
<kelsin> !bug | nibsa1242b
<ubotu> nibsa1242b: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jason_ubuntuislo> ruthmann_, does this help http://www.xpheas.com/Rip-Internet-Radio_a9.html
<nibsa1242b> tritium: I am registered, but it says that the project: flpsed isn't registered
<kitche> tonyyarusso: let me log in to gmail and see something
<ruthmann_> jason: have  u used it before?
<kelsin> nibsa1242b: if it's an ubuntu bug you want to file it in the ubuntu project
<nibsa1242b> ok
<kitche> tonyyarusso: sicne I believe they might have an application and I have to check my email anyways :)
<jason_ubuntuislo> ruthmann_, nope just suggesting that its around
<tritium> nibsa1242b: you'd report the bug against the ubuntu package, not the project
<nibsa1242b> kelsin: tritium: I'm new to these things. I've only ever reported one bug before. Not sure exactly how to go about using the launchpad site.
<xLE> how do i search for a specific package?
<tonyyarusso> kitche: :)
<xLE> apt-get search package_name*?
<jason_ubuntuislo> sudo aptitude search
<tritium> nibsa1242b: I'm about to host a LoCo meeting.  Perhaps kelsin can assist...
<jason_ubuntuislo> sudo aptitude search PACKAGENAME
<nibsa1242b> kelsin: tritium: I think I'll be ok. I googled it and found the bug has already been reported on launchpad
<LjL> jason_ubuntuislo: sudo with "search"? no need.
<jason_ubuntuislo> LjL, ohh really
<kelsin> nibsa1242b: you goto bugs.ubuntu.com and click on "Report a bug"
<kelsin> nibsa1242b: well then you're all set
<LjL> jason_ubuntuislo: yes really, why would one need root privilges to just *search* for a package? you aren't touching anything in the filesystem.
<nibsa1242b> kelsin: yep, and the great thing is that there is a simple work around
<jason_ubuntuislo> LjL, i always seem to use sudo because every time i do something it yells and says hey no permissions man !
<tritium> apt-cache search and aptitude search do not require sudo
<toresn_> what is the most common convention for naming multiple word directories, e.g. "a new directory" ?
<nibsa1242b> kelsin: I'm happy. I often need the pdf editing power of flpsed.
<crdlb> toresn_: what do you mean by "convention"?
<xLE> kelsin, rpm is not for ubuntu?
<kelsin> xLE: ubuntu does not use rpms, but we have the "alien" package that will convert rpm->deb
<jason_ubuntuislo> xLE, alien will convert it
<PriceChild> !alien | xLE kelsin jason_ubuntuislo
<ubotu> xLE kelsin jason_ubuntuislo: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kelsin> xLE: it's not reliable and for big important packages not safe, but might work for this case
<toresn_> crdlb: etiquette
<kitche> tonyyarusso: well I didn't see anything about clients but might want to do some searching about it
<crdlb> toresn_: well I generally try to avoid it if that's what you mean, except for pure document folders (eg music grouped by artist/album)
<kitche> tonyyarusso: clients/contacts
<astro76> toresn_, most often - for space, then _, but _ is more a pain to type ;)
<astro76> toresn_, also if you are talking web accessible... google sees - as space, but not _
<toresn_> ok, tnx
<hvgotcodes> ok i think all 3rd party software is out
<hvgotcodes> what is the best way to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | hvgotcodes
<ubotu> hvgotcodes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jason_ubuntuislo> PriceChild, man your fast
<hvgotcodes> thanx
<Klick__> Hey all, does anyone know of a program that can make a avi or mpg or whatever type of video out of whatever is being displayed on your screen?
<astro76> !screencast | Klick__
<ubotu> Klick__: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Klick__> which one of them do you like the best
<altg> hie all
<fabio> people
<fabio> i want to run gta san andreas in ubuntu
<NemesisD> how would i set up SSH to only allow access to a few specific IPs?
<altg> do you know Jbrout ??
<fabio> i have wine
<apox64928> anyone  running a proliant ML310?
<fabio> but the graphis is very slow
<fabio> no to mutch
<fabio> any one can help?
<kelsin> nibsa1242b: "man sshd_config" then edit your /etc/ssh/sshd_config accordingly
<fabio> Kelsin
<fabio> u there
<hvgotcodes> will removing xfce-desktop remove all xfce packages?
<hvgotcodes> i mean xubuntu-desktop
<Snuxoll> no
<Snuxoll> but it will kill dist-upgrades
<jason_ubuntuislo> where can i find all irc logs? are they logged without me having to have a bot log them?
<fabio> how to acelerate the grapics in ubuntu
<kitche> hvgotcodes: you have to remove xfce4 xubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<rsvampire> I've got a problem with Ubuntu detecting my onboard sound card even when it's disabled in the BIOS. Can anyone help me?
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo: depends on the client if it's enabled or not most are kept in ~/.<application> though
<xLE> so how do I use this alien?
<Kenai> does anybody know if Beryl works on a Dell with an nVidia running gutsy
<hvgotcodes> are the instructions at this url good? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394764
<kitche> Kenai: yes
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, is it possible freenode logs them?
<hvgotcodes> is see libgfsgnome
<kelsin> xLE: install it with "sudo apt-get install alien" then I would look in "man alien"
<fabio> kenai download a envy pakagr
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo: umm the network doesn't but channels do they usually have to say it in topic now with the IRSeek way of doing it
<xLE> rgr dat.
<kahrytan> The topic is wrong
<kahrytan> Flash Install is not broken
<kitche> kahrytan: it was earilier
<kahrytan> I updated it fine
<Kenai> kitche- envy pakagr? after that, would I be able to install the themes, or do I need another program?
<kitche> kahrytan: yes but earilier it was broken
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, is it possible to search for phrases under irc logged?
<kitche> kahrytan: just that some people still haven't updated their databases yet so they might run into the problem
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo: umm yeah
<NeoPhyte21> can someon help me out? im running gutsy and trying to compile a program but keep getting an error saying pkg-config can't find gtk+-2.0.pc file (i have gimp installed and working so i know gtk+ is instaled, and i just installed the dev files) so what am i missing?
<kahrytan> kitche➲  synaptic reloads updates it
<kitche> kahrytan: yep not all people refresh though
<kahrytan> kitche➲  oops. Update Managerdoes
<crdlb> !find gtk+-2.0.pc | NeoPhyte21
<ubotu> neophyte21: File gtk+-2.0.pc found in libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, lsb-build-desktop3
<kahrytan> kitche➲  How else does it check for updates
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: you want the second one
<kitche> kahrytan: but what about the people that haven't installed flsh yet but comes across this problem :)
<kitche> flash*
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, could you inform me? how this is done?
<kahrytan> kitche➲  and they install fixed one
<NeoPhyte21> ya i did an apt-get install libgtk2.0dev and it installed like 43mb of stuff
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo: see if /lastlog shows you anything
<kahrytan> kitche➲  regardless, topic needs an update.
<kitche> kahrytan: yep just that an op haven't changed the topic yet since *it* was just updated
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: clearly it's not installed
<kelsin> NeoPhyte21: does the /usr/lib/pkconfig/gtk+-2.0.pc file exist?
<NeoPhyte21> libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<kahrytan> kitche➲  in couple days?
<NeoPhyte21> kelsin: yes
<kelsin> NeoPhyte21: also did you install the build-essential package?
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, nope
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: pastebin the exact error
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo: then you client most likely is not loggin
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kahrytan> Thank You, PC
<sunogbaga> jason_ubuntuislo: what irc client are you using? just open it with an editor then press CTRL+F
<hvgotcodes> how long will upgrade take?
<sunogbaga> jason_ubuntuislo: i mean open it's log
<kitche> jason_ubuntuislo:  anyways I m going to bed have to work tomorrow
<Zimp_> Can someone help me with an issue following the guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501148&highlight=ipw2200
<Zimp_> ?
<jason_ubuntuislo> kitche, Night
<Josie> Hey can anyone offer me any help with Wubi?
<jason_ubuntuislo> sunogbaga, but is there a web search i mean?
<kitche> !wubi | Josie
<ubotu> Josie: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<NeoPhyte21> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48169/
<sunogbaga> jason_ubuntuislo: what irc client are you using?
<Zimp_> sudo mv /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux_bak
<Zimp_> mvanbaak: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux': No such file or directory
<jason_ubuntuislo> chatzilla
<Alyxander> hey guys whats the best way to add music to my videos?
<Josie> Yes yes I know that.
<sunogbaga> jason_ubuntuislo: can you set it to log all messages..
<kahrytan> !info pitivi | Alyxander
<ubotu> alyxander: pitivi: non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<Zimp_> where are linux header files located in gusty ?
<Josie> I'm getting error 9, something about invalid drive stuff when I try to boot into what wubi made.
<jason_ubuntuislo> sunogbaga, im aware that my client can log it but i was wondering if its possible to log it while im at work as i have only this pc which is a laptop i bring to work and i cant get to irc
<kelsin> Zimp_: /usr/src/linux is commonly just a symlink to the current kernel you have running, if that file isn't there isn't fine, they should be located in a folder in /usr/src
<sunogbaga> jason_ubuntuislo: web interface i think is possible only if your irc client has the feature
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: hmm what are you building?
<NeoPhyte21> void11
<kahrytan> Alyxander➲  Pitivi reminds me of WIndows Movie Maker
<SavageOne> rsync -t *.* linuxmce@192.168.80.1:/home/public/data/videos/   this command is only doing the files within the folder themselves, not the sub directories and files within
<Alyxander> humm ill look into it thanks guys!
<SavageOne> I've got files 3 and 4 directories deep
<SavageOne> I tried adding -tr instead of just -t
<SavageOne> when I have v in there it just acts like it copies some stuff and ends
<sunogbaga> jason_ubuntuislo: you have to be always connected to do that.. otherwise youll have to rely to the bot
<kelsin> NeoPhyte21: does "pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0" work on your system?
<NeoPhyte21> crdlb: any ideas ?
<NeoPhyte21> kelsin it returns: Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<NeoPhyte21> is there a command to add it manually?
<jason_ubuntuislo> ok thanks Have a good night ! :)
<gorillagene> is anyone running a proliant ML310?
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: what does this say: pkg-config --exists gtk+-2.0 && echo exists
<gorillagene> or know about possible boot problems
<kelsin> NeoPhyte21: you can set /usr/lib/pkgconfig in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable, but you shouldn't need to do that, something is screwed up about your pkg-config install
<krammer> i need help with gparted?
<kelsin> NeoPhyte21: you do have the current pkg-config installed right?
<andruk> my resolution settings do not seem to be taking hold...and my monitor is not in the list...  help?
<benzs_s> will xchat 2.8.4 work on feisty?
<underdaw1> how do i mount a drive as a folder on my desktop?
<kelsin> NeoPhyte21: (meaning you didn't install it from source or some other location)
<transcube> Hey, does anyone know how to find out what filesystem a partition is using?
<askand> How do I reinstall the appearancesetingdialog?
<underdaw1> sudo mount /hda /home/myuser/Desktop?
<K_Dallas> transcube, fdisk -l or so
<Crooper> or gparted
<K_Dallas> Q: I have seen and used some of the email clinets in the market.  But none so far has been good enough for my simple needs or that I was not able to use them effectively.  For instance, if I want all the emails from a given person to go to a pre-determined folder. Or that I want all the emails with the same urgency be gathered together.  If there a client enough flexibe and with such possibilities out there? Thanks
<transcube> No, I meant how do I find out whether or not its using ext3, resierfs, etc.
<K_Dallas> I was thinking that maybe some prefiltering by scripting could do this under linux but not  that good with those stuff
<Zimp_> hmm
<K_Dallas> transcube, fdisk -l
<kelsin> K_Dallas: what clients hav eyou trued that havn't done this? I know Thunderbird and Evolution both can. You can also use procmail along with fetchmail and a client like mutt if you like a tech-savy cli solution
<gorillagene> hello?
<krammer> after i resized my darive it is showing unallowcated what do i do next? any help
<scragar> krammer: create a new partition using the free space?
<yabadaba> hi guys
<gorillagene> can anyone help me with boot problems? i'm not sure if my bios is setup up incorrectly, but, i'm looking for some info on reasons ubuntu won't boot to the hd on a proliant ML310
<K_Dallas> kelsin, i have used those clients but i think those options are not easily visible. I'm going to try them again, thanks
<PenguinHunter> Does anyone know any good solid open source radio software like Prophet or NexGen
<krammer> primary partition or extended?
<gorillagene> extended
<yabadaba> neither knetworkmanager nor gnomenetworkmanager applets show available wireless networks but i can see them via system/admin/network/wireless applet.  would anyone know why this might be happening?  it sounds like either a permissions issue or like the applets aren't able to talk to the device in some other way ... anyone have suggestions for fixing this?
<NeoPhyte21> crdlb: pkg-config --exists gtk+-2.0 && echo exists doesn't return anything (sorry for delay had anetwork hiccup)
<NeoPhyte21> haven't messed with pkg-config at all, just been using apt-get install to add packages
<NeoPhyte21> kelsin: should i try removing and reinstalling pkg-config?
<kelsin> NeoPhyte21: it probably couldn't hurt
<Crooper> PenguinHunter, try campware.org
<Kristel> tere
<krammer> when i press apply it goes back to unallowcated
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: then pkg-config doesn't recognize/see the .pc file
<xLE> can i find out root's password?
<gyaresu> xLE: Can you?
<kromcuich> I messed up my iptables on 7.10 now neither LAN nor wifi gets Internet connection. How can I restore them to the default settings?
<gorillagene> xle: did you change the root pswd in the first place?
<movingdecimals> i am getting the error "no subnet declaration for start (0.0.0.0)" when trying to start dhcpd
<kelsin> xLE: on your system? ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<scragar> xLE: not unless you want to try force it
<movingdecimals> the subnet is def set
<kelsin> xLE: you use sudo for everything
<xLE> righto
<kelsin> movingdecimals: can you paste your dhcpd config file? (in a pastebin of course)
<kelsin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sarixe> hi, after upgrading this morning, i got "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet"."
<sarixe> and also for the mixer app
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: make sure you don't have anything in /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig (particularly not a gtk+-2.0.pc)
<renegade420> #eeepc
<underdaw1> how do i log another user out remotely?
<underdaw1> or is there a way to display a message on their laptop
<kromcuich> I messed up my iptables on 7.10 now neither LAN nor wifi gets Internet connection. How can I restore them to the default settings?
<Jordan_U> underdaw1, There are ways to do both of those things if you have sshd installed on the machine in question
<RoAkSoAx> kromcuich : iptables -F will flush all the iptables
<crush_groove> underdaw1,   if you have access .. just ttype ps x ( note the space) thin kill -9 <pid>
<Jordan_U> underdaw1, Or have "remote desktop" ( VNC ) enabled
<kromcuich> RoAkSoAx: did all that. flushed iptables and nat rules. still nothing
<krammer> Anybody good with gparted
<Jordan_U> !anyone | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PeterHS> what do you mean by good
<cyrano> Hi. I have an issue with streamripper. I try to rip last.fm streams through last.fm proxy. The problem is that while last.fm proxy mirrors what my last.fm player plays, streamripper rips completely random songs off from last.fm. Songs that are not to be found in any of my channels. What am i doing wrong? It seems like it doesnt access my account and my stations.
<NeoPhyte21> crdlb: gtk+2.0 was in there
<RoAkSoAx> kromcuich weird.. maybe it is not iptables then
<NeoPhyte21> or is rather
<marek|nano_> wut?
<kromcuich>  RoAkSoAx: i played with iptables when trying to set up internet connection sharing. that never worked and neither has the internet since :)
<krammer> i have resized my drive what next (I press apply then it goes back to start???
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: you've manually installed gtk for some reason, which is a bad thing
<RoAkSoAx> kromcuich but if you have flushed iptables it should work as it used to
<kromcuich> RoAkSoAx: and next step if it didnt?
<scragar> krammer: you shrunk your drive right? and created a new parition?
<Jordan_U> kromcuich, Did you by any chance also setup a ( possibly incorrect ) static configuration rather than DHCP?
<NeoPhyte21> crd: so i get rid of it by?
<NeoPhyte21> i may have cp'd the .pc file there thinking it would fix it last night
<krammer> it is showing unallocated what do I do next?
<kromcuich> Jordan_U: no, its on dhcp now...and neither eth0 or 1 function
<RoAkSoAx> kromcuich: reboot machine and what Jordan_U says, verify network config.
<krammer> Right click on the open space then start new partition?
<Jordan_U> underdaw1, Again, does the laptop have openssh-server installed?
<scragar> krammer: create a new extended partition using as much space as you want, click apply and watch it work
<underdaw1> Jordan_U: yes
<krammer> I am back from start
<underdaw1> Jordan_U: ssh and vnc installed
<krammer> first do i resize the drive?
<kromcuich> RoAkSoAx: i tried to reinstall the iptables package, but it wants to download it again :) which obviously...
<underdaw1> Jordan_U: i can't login to vnc unless I login on this desktop though
<underdaw1> :(
<Jordan_U> underdaw1, ssh in, if they are using a terminal right now the easiest thing to do would be to run "wall <message>"
<scragar> krammer: you need unalocated space to do anything, so shrtinking/removing comes first
<underdaw1> i se
<underdaw1> wall is a cool command
<underdaw1> okay
<RoAkSoAx> kromcuich: obviously...??
<kromcuich> RoAkSoAx: obviously i cant
<krammer> what next::please
<RoAkSoAx> kromcuich do a /etc/init.d/networking restart and paste the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<krammer> i have my space showing unallowcated?
<scragar> krammer: if you've got some free space now right click on it and select new partition
<Jordan_U> underdaw1, You can also set the DISPLAY variable to ":0.0" then run any GUI command and it will show up on his desktop if he is logged in ( "zenity" is probably a good place to look for quick messages )
<patbam> hi, what package does the image manipulation tool  'convert'  live in? i thuoght it was imagemagick but it didn't install it..
<krammer> extended part? and then add ?
<kromcuich> RoAkSoAx: ok, but ity will take a while as i gotta reboot to ubuntu, then back to windows to get internet
<Jordan_U> underdaw1, You can also use "aplay" to play a wav file
<scragar> krammer: use the slider to change it's size if you want(default to max), and set it to extended. click add/whatever
<Jordan_U> underdaw1, And many other things :)
<NeoPhyte21> is gtk automatically installed w/ gimp? as in if i remove gimp and then reinstall might it solve thsi problem?
<underdaw1> :)
<kromcuich> RoAkSoAx: usuallt the message fron network restart just says 'ok'
<underdaw1> the display variable?
<underdaw1> ?
<krammer> ok what next?
<scragar> krammer: then click apply, should take a while
<underdaw1> in vnc :0,0?
<RoAkSoAx> kromcuich: use ifconfig also, and paste output
<krammer> see man it goes back to the beggining
<Jordan_U> underdaw1, No, ssh in then once you are logged in via ssh run: DISPLAY=":0.0"
<krammer> now i dont any space
<scragar> you get any errors or anything?
<dongysh> how can I install e17 in ubuntu 7.10?
<wers> what's the best timer app out there? :D
<wers> i want a gtk app :D
<CoasterMaster> wers, there's one for gnome-panel I think
<cyrano> Hi. I have an issue with streamripper. I try to rip last.fm streams through last.fm proxy. The problem is that while last.fm proxy mirrors what my last.fm player plays, streamripper rips completely random songs off from last.fm. Songs that are not to be found in any of my channels. What am i doing wrong? It seems like it doesnt access my account and my stations.
<wers> yeah. i'm using that and I'm loving it
<wers> hehe
<wers> i'm looking for alternatives
<lockd> i just ran into someone using Ubuntu (conexant driver I think) and it is emitting beep beep beep instead of audio
<lockd> continually, and volume goes up and down with the volume control
<lockd> switched to both Alsa and OSS
<CoasterMaster> is there a tutorial for turning FLACs into MP3s using LAME?
<lockd> any ideas as to what might cause errant beeping? searched everywhere on google
<scragar>  CoasterMaster: isn't it just "lame filename" ? if that's too hard for you install Glame
<CoasterMaster> scragar, oh, didn't realize it would be that easy
<andruk> why arent my resolution settings kept between logins?
<crush_groove> bbiab
<pflanze> Hello. Can anyone explain me (or point to an explanation of) the /rofs filesystem part on ubuntu live cd's? After copying everything off a running system, how do I merge / and /rofs correctly?
<kahrytan> CoasterMaster➲  Try Sound Converter?
<kahrytan> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<IcemanV9> lockd: try to check with system > pref > sound ... see if you can change the assignment to the warning or something likes that
<PenguinHunter> I am working with a radio engineer who would like to move the radio stations he works with to Linux.  What open source automated software is out there.  Please realize that this is a large operation with 3 radio stations and about 50 internet radio streams which build off of the 3 FM stations
<PenguinHunter> Any ideas
<astro76> PenguinHunter, did you see someone mentioned campware.org ?
<pflanze> PenguinHunter: why not ask people who are running internet radios already?
<DG19075> !rivwndell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rivwndell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MagicFab> PenguinHunter, I remember seing some of that in Linux Journal
<PenguinHunter> The current software is NexGen and Prophet
<lockd> IcemanV9: Eh? Changed all preferences, set between alsa and oss
<PenguinHunter> Campware is too small
<anthonylicari> anyone know of an application that can search text across multiple files in a directory?
<BloodyScum> I just installed k torrent useing the add/remove manager, but when i try to open it with the launcher, it doesnt do anything, just acts like i didnt even click it.. i cant figure out why
<IcemanV9> lockd: not between alsa or oss ... just assign the sound you want to emit or turn it off altogether
<bulmer> anthonylicari-> grep can
<astro76> anthonylicari, grep
<anthonylicari> thank you
<m1k3> Ok you guys I wanna prove someone wrong
<narothepharoh> how do i get sound
<bulmer> anthonylicari-> grep can and so as sed and awk
<m1k3> does linux have any trojans or viruses?
<lockd> IcemanV9: It is beeping. All those options are set to no sound, and sound doesn't really work
<m1k3> Enought to where you need virus protection
<IcemanV9> !sound > narothepharoh
<scragar> BloodyScum: go to a terminal and type "ktorrent" what's it say?
<lockd> IcemanV9: (in apps where I try to use the sound)
<MagicFab> PenguinHunter, here's one project I recently read about: http://www.mediabox404.org/Main_Page
<PenguinHunter> Plus this isn't just internet radio this will be connecting into 3 FM stations
<astro76> m1k3, this is the Ubuntu support channel, not the proving people wrong channel
<andruk> why arent my resolution settings kept between logins?
<IcemanV9> lockd: ah.
<narothepharoh> icemanv9: how?
<BloodyScum> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<BloodyScum> Could not bind to socket '/home/steven/.kde/socket-steven-ub/kdeinit__0'
<BloodyScum> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<m1k3> astro76, Sorry but can you treat it as a question then? :P
<simplechat> m1k3, yes, but if you actually see one, you get a sticker (hint: nobody's got one)
<astro76> m1k3, sorry ;) ...here's a good link
<astro76> !virus | m1k3
<ubotu> m1k3: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<onats> what's the command to resolve the hostname of a particular IP?
<bulmer> onats man dig
<IcemanV9> narothepharoh: read the msg from ubotu
<movingdecimals> kelsin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48170/
<IcemanV9> !sound | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<m1k3> Thank you my dad was telling me you need virus protection lol
<BloodyScum> hmmm... i did sudo ktorrent and it poped up, will i have to run it like that every time?
<Filled-void> is the flashplugin-nonfree 64 bit ? I'm on an Ubuntu 64 bit install Gutsy Gibbon
<onats> bulmer, thanks
<scragar> BloodyScum: it should work without sudo, I don't get why it wouldn't...
<andruk> anybody know anything aboot resolution settings?
<R3B3LX> wine is downloaded and i am trying to run tukanas hit generator using wine... when i download it it says error writing to the temporary location... how do i get it to work?
<BloodyScum> hm.. well when i did it, it put this in the term:              kbuildsycoca running...
<BloodyScum> Reusing existing ksycoca
<BloodyScum> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not fo                                                           und
<Joshooa> Can I get some help making flash work in Firefox? I've tried Gnash and Adobe and neither of them want to work right
<fabio> people
<BloodyScum> whatever that means...
<fabio> i whant to know a good alternative to run windows games
<fabio> gta san andreas
<Joshooa> Wine or Cedega
<R3B3LX> does anyone know how to wrok wine
<Filled-void> fabio, Check Cedega and Wine you can search their databases if the game is supported
<R3B3LX> that is my question >_>
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: How to work it?
<fabio> joshooa but the games are very slow
<R3B3LX> yes im trying to run Tukanas Hit Generator
<R3B3LX> but when i download it using wine
<R3B3LX> it says Error Writing TO Temporary Location
<R3B3LX> when its downloaded
<magic_ninja> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<fabio> Filled-void the game is very slow the graphics
<magic_ninja> are there any download accelerators for linux, similar to dap
<magic_ninja> i used to use it when it first came out and it rocked
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Well you should only use Wine to install it not to download it. You may have to set write permissions
<movingdecimals> i guess kelsin left. i am getting an error trying to get dhcpd running. when trying to start it i get "no subnet declaration for start (0.0.0.0)" the subnet is def set. here is my dhcpd.conf - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48170/
<MagicFab> PenguinHunter, also see http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/24/1845244
<Filled-void> fabio, Sorry bud I havent played the game so I dont have experiences there :(. Your best choice is to check others reviews in cedega and wine and see if there is some fix for it
<R3B3LX> how do i run it with wine then?
<PenguinHunter> thanks guys
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: After it's downloaded, do wine '/Path-to-File/File.exe'
<R3B3LX> whats path to file?
<scragar> or just right click the file and choose open with wine :P
<R3B3LX> lolz
<R3B3LX> that may help >_>
<R3B3LX> it still gives me same error
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Well where did you download it?
<R3B3LX> desktop
<R3B3LX> but i right clicked it and choose to run it with wine >_>
<abdulla> movingdecimals, internet not working ?
<movingdecimals> hm?
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: And it doesn't bring up the installing window?
<R3B3LX> no
<R3B3LX> it just says Untitled window as the window
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Have you ran winecfg yet?
<R3B3LX> how do i do that?
<movingdecimals> well this machine is on a differnt network works fine. this other machine i am trying to get dhcpd working
<Joshooa> OPen a terminal and type winecfg or go to your wine menu and select Configure Wine
<abdulla> movingdecimals, i just want to know if internet works it means you can surf ... before answering your question ;)
<abdulla> if not working i can help if its working then my step is no sure for you movingdecimals
<narothepharoh> I have xubuntu and I cant figure out how to get the sound to work even with the help pages
<R3B3LX> ok i did that... a screen appeared... but what do i set it to or what
<movingdecimals> well the the machine i am trying to get working is on a seperate network not connected to any inet connection
<Joshooa> Set it to emulate windows xp
<abdulla> movingdecimals, have you tried if it can detect a connection ? because dhcp should be got automaticlly from your router ect.. ubuntu does that
<R3B3LX> i set it as windows vista?
<Joshooa> Um, you can try that first but if it has errors go back and change it to XP
<abdulla> i want to know if internet works on that computer trying plugin in a LAN cable and see if it connects :) movingdecimals
<R3B3LX> lolz ok
<IcemanV9> R3B3LX: depends on the app you d/l
<R3B3LX> i realized that before
<R3B3LX> it said nothing of windows 200
<R3B3LX> 2000 working for it
<Joshooa> I think emulating XP will be more stable, but if you can get it to run in Vista then you can go for that too
<movingdecimals> if i plug it into the production network and change eth0 to dhcp i can get on the net
<fabio> run virtualbox
<Joshooa> And try it again
<rbmorse> exit
<R3B3LX> okiez
<R3B3LX> lol vista wouldnt work
<R3B3LX> same error
<R3B3LX> let me try xp
<Joshooa> When I ran virtualbox it froze
<abdulla> Wine can do most jobs how come you guys still use virtualbox ? what purpose? :/
<R3B3LX> ok guys
<viro> R3B3LX: what system?
<fabio> need to see configuration
<fabio> joshooa
<R3B3LX> i added windows vista and clicked apply >_>
<R3B3LX> and when i loaded it again
<R3B3LX> it cam back up as windows 200
<R3B3LX> 2000*
<viro> is this a vm?
<Joshooa> fabio: Yeah?
<bulmer> abdulla-> have you tried to read anything about virtualbox?
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Weird
<R3B3LX> yes
<R3B3LX> anyway i set it to xp
<R3B3LX> going to try adn run it again
<fabio> joshooa: run with sudo
<Joshooa> fabio: Oh I got past that part, and added myself to the virtualbox user group, got into Windows Set Up, but it froze in that
<R3B3LX> same error still
<R3B3LX> would it matter if the top where it says Default.... was just default
<R3B3LX> and nothing else?
<fabio> Joshooa: sudo virtualbox
<fabio> and create a new machine
<Joshooa> fabio: I did that
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: You mean Default Settings?
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Yeah that's fine
<fabio> so?
<Joshooa> fabio: So it freezes
<Joshooa> fabio: Well once I try and install windows
<R3B3LX> it says Application Settings.. the only 1 there is Default
<abdulla> i used to use it bulmer but now i dualboot i have a mounted xp disk on my ubuntu desktop i do my swapping theyr for just makeing my ubuntu drive light and empty :)
<fabio> yes
<R3B3LX> acorn@confusedCPU:~$ wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/acorn/.wine/system.reg : Permission denied
<fabio> Joshooa: i think u need to reeinstal it
<R3B3LX> it says that when i close it
<Voyage__> any one using virtual box? how to share folders in a winodws xp ?
<fabio> sudo it
<movingdecimals> abdulla:  if i plug it into the production network and change eth0 to dhcp i can get on the net
<bulmer> abdulla now if you want a simultaneous xp and linux and freebsd and openbsd, can you try to run that same time ?
<R3B3LX> r u guys trying to add a windows xp to ur system or what?
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Do a terminal and run sudo /home/acorn/Desktop/Tukanas Hit Generator.exe
<IcemanV9> R3B3LX: you need to chmod your home .wine and it will allow you to save the config without using sudo
<fabio> voyage read the instructions
<fabio> sudo nautilus
<abdulla> movingdecimals, i guess you need to leave it on eth0 :) , and check if you can ping google.com then .. tell me reply
<fabio> and go to the folder
<R3B3LX> sudo: /home/acorn/Desktop/Tukanas: command not found
<fabio> and change premissions
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Whoops, I meant sudo wine
<R3B3LX> lolz
<abdulla> bulmer, no , however whats the point?
<movingdecimals> abdulla: leave it on eth0
<movingdecimals> ?
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: But if you can chmod your home .wine folder would be better
<R3B3LX> sudo wine /home/acorn/Desktop/Tukanas Hit Generator.exe
<R3B3LX> ?
<bulmer> abdulla-> have you tried to read anything about virtualbox? then you will understand the point
<kjp2> I'm looking for some music playing software that has a web front end. Anyone know of such a thing ?
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Yes, should be it, if that's your file
<abdulla> yes ... dhcp should be recognized ,without appointing it movingdecimals
<movingdecimals> yes
<abdulla> maybe for personal purpose bulmer :p
<fabio> R3B3LX: go to terminal
<n08l3J> Hello everyone
<R3B3LX> sweet
<R3B3LX> it installed
<n08l3J> when i go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<movingdecimals> abdulla: i am under the impressions when the machine is set up as a dhcp server eth0 should be a static address
<fabio> and go to the folder of program u want to run
<n08l3J> it just forze there
<Voyage__> anyhelp pls?
<R3B3LX> thx a million guys
<bulmer> abdulla once you become a developer, you'd understand why the need of multiple os
<n08l3J> i mean i can only close it but can not change anything
<R3B3LX> u just saved me a big time
<fabio> !patiente voyage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiente voyage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<R3B3LX> now i dont need a windows >_>
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Yeah Windows sucks
<R3B3LX> haha yeah i know
<R3B3LX> mine crashed
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: Except they are driving more people towards Ubuntu
<R3B3LX> it lagged so bad
<fabio> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<R3B3LX> adn then my computer was down for 3 weeks
<simplechat> R3B3LX, who would need it in the first place?
<insta> are there such things as "download managers" in ubuntu?  where i can add multiple HTTP sources for the same file and split the download speeds between them?
<fabio> !patience voyage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience voyage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<R3B3LX> people at geek squad said my hard drive needed to be replaced >_>
<R3B3LX> i fixed it myself with old hard drive
<R3B3LX> lolz
<n08l3J> any ideas on how to make the appearance menu working ?
<fabio> !patiençe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiençe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abdulla> movingdecimals, maybe thats true but with my case it was just my dns conflict i didnt know this was the cause of the problem , try in terminal cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kjp2> I wish there was an airtunes work-alike for linux
<n08l3J> Damn thing just freeze there couldn't change anything in that
<n08l3J> any ideas ?
<n08l3J> The appearance menu from the system > Preference
<abdulla> bulmer, , .. developer? in what means when we have wine that runs most app's like dreamweaver... etc..
<movingdecimals> abdulla: the only thing listed is "search <our production domain>"
<abdulla> huh ?!
<abdulla> in resolv.conf?
<movingdecimals> yes
<movingdecimals> from when it was plugged into the production domain doing updates and whatnot
<SantaClaus> HOHOHO
<andruk> can vesa use resolutions that are greater than 1024x768?
<movingdecimals> that and a line that says "# generated by networkmanager do not edit!"
<SantaClaus> can u help me?
<abdulla> movingdecimals, and how about internet how can it connect when it doesnt have a dns? :s you sure the router does the job?
<Icehawk78> What would be the easiest recommended method for setting up an extremely basic mailserver on my server? The only ability I need if for it to recieve emails and be able to forward them to a PHP script.
<Icehawk78> I need absolutely *no* other features than that.
<SantaClaus> are you all jewish here or what¿
<movingdecimals> in trying to make this work earlier when i switched networks i took the dns entries out
<Icehawk78> What'cha need help with, Sandy Claws?
<movingdecimals> they have no purpose on this seperate netowrk
<SantaClaus> how can i get a coloured /etc/issue output¿
<movingdecimals> and are in completetly different ranges
<abdulla> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Joshooa> R3B3LX: I just read your thing, Geek Squad doesn't know anything about computers, they just have an automated CD
<movingdecimals> right. i understand what dhcp does
<bjbum> bahhhh. anyone have experience with wine/ventrilo outputting to 2 different sources if more than one person is talking?
<abdulla> movingdecimals, im sorry i thought i could help ... thought its the dhcp conflict with dns if thats the case i would have showed you have to lock the dns and appoint the internet while ignoring some of the tcpwrapopers
<IcemanV9> andruk: i believe vesa can go up to 1024x768; vesa is basic video driver for most boxes. you need to install the correct video driver to get a better resolution
<movingdecimals> this network isn't touching the inet or anything without a static address. dns isn't needed here. i am not sure i see the correlation
<movingdecimals> thank you though
<Filled-void> is there a command to find out what all programs I have installed on Ubuntu (I would like a list )
<abdulla> your very welcome
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<movingdecimals> is there a ubuntu network specific channel?
<bazhang> Filled-void: dpkg -l
<Filled-void> bazhang, Thanks :D
<abdulla> movingdecimals, here's my desktop screenshot 4 you http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktopm_81765b4.png&srv=img33
<Icehawk78> Is there a channel specifically for linux servers?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<Icehawk78> Thanks
<bulmer> movingdecimals-> what is the issue with your network?
<cristhian> anyones figured out how to make a dvd back up ?  i mean i  couldnt make a dvd copy
<bulmer> movingdecimals-> elaborate on what is connected to which
<kjp2> anyone know of a solution for a headless media box, to play music with a web front end ?
<movingdecimals> bulmer:  i am getting an error trying to get dhcpd running. when trying to start it i get "no subnet declaration for start (0.0.0.0)" the subnet is def set. here is my dhcpd.conf - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48170/
<narothepharoh> I have xubuntu and I cant figure out how to get the sound to work even with the help pages
<movingdecimals> bulmer - i have a laptop running ubuntu and dhcpd
<movingdecimals> bulmer - it is connected to a switch with a few set top boxes on it. nothing else
<movingdecimals> bulmer - the issue is just getting dhcpd to start
<Voyage__> how to kill a proces run by root (say kill dolphin)?
<bulmer> movingdecimals-> give me a chance to review your config file..
<movingdecimals> sure
<kdubois> has anyone experienced where you cat a binary file, and the output causes gnome-terminal to have incorrect characters from then on out? know of a fix?
<ckin2001> Voyage__, sudo kill "pid#"
<Voyage__> ckin2001 how do i know its pid
<bulmer> kdubois-> reset
<ckin2001> Voyage__, ps aux, its one of the columns
<kdubois> bulmer: thanks! worked like a charm
<ckin2001> ps aux | grep "command" usually works
<craigbass1976> Anyone know why K3B and the GNOME burners would both go through all the motions, but that I end up with a blank disc?  I've also done cdrecord (preceeded by mkisofs) and it all looked good too, but I didn't grab a new disc for that.  Trying it now
<utty> im gonna try installing ubuntu on my dell inspiron 6000 does anyone know if there are compatable drivers avalable
<utty> or where i might look
<rrr> hi
<rrr> tooo
<Voyage__> sudo kill $(pidof dolphin) woked
<craigbass1976> utty, what drivers in particular are you worried about?
<utty> soundcard
<bulmer> movingdecimals-> may i suggest cutting down the number of classes you have and also enable debugging when you start dhcpd?
<movingdecimals> is that -D
<utty> i always have trouble with my soundcard when i try any linux install
<K`zan> utty: oddball sound card?
<utty> it just says onboard genaric
<Voyage__> sudo kill $(pidof dolphin) woked
<Voyage__>  i want to increase security of my folders. i want any users to only be able to view its contents. a password should be asked every time if modifing or deleting...  how can do it?
<K`zan> utty: lspci and look for the soundcard.
<Voyage__> so that not even a virus can effect my linux of data..........
<tahsin> Hi can anyone help me setup my WLAN card ?
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, not really
<ibanez> hey gusy quick question, what in the hell is the super key ? lol
<movingdecimals> bulmer - "not configured to listen on any interface"
<ibanez> is it the windows key ?
<astro76> ibanez, yes
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, there was a virus or a worm I heard about that hit RedHat a few years ago (might have even been pre 7.3) but that's about it
<bazhang> ibanez: windows
<ibanez> thanks guys
<ibanez> :)
<ibanez> cheers
<Myrtti> yea
<ibanez> exit
<ibanez> oops
<tahsin> Hi can anyone help me setup my WLAN card ??
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 ?
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, yes?
<astro76> !virus | Voyage__
<ubotu> Voyage__: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bazhang> no virii for linux Voyage__
<bulmer> movingdecimals-> which interface would you want to dole out ip addresses?
<quang> how do i change my preference for music playr to xxms?
<Voyage__> a virus can do any things what a user logged in can do.......
<movingdecimals> eth0
<insta> can the alternate install CD do SSH-based installs?
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, but a user does not have permissions to mess with the operating system, and viruses are usually after system files
<craigbass1976> Hey, I'll be back--got to reboot for something
<tahsin> Hi can anyone help me setup my WLAN card ????????
<craigbass1976> tahsin, hang on--I just said I'm rebooting.  If noone else has helped before I get back, I will
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 i dont care about the system........ i care about data. drives mounted......
<tahsin> thanks
<quang> where are the program file at in ubutnu?
<craigbass1976> Well then, yes.  If you have a virus that affect regular files and a user somehow contracts it, then the data is at risk.  I do need to go though.  I'd like to see a log if anyone can point me to one in case I miss the virus discussion
<movingdecimals> bulmer: eth0
<DM|> what is the "find" command to locate files in terminal?
<bruenig> DM|, what do you mean what is it?
<craigbass1976> DM|, man find.  I can't remember the syntax
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 for that  i want to increase security of my folders. i want any users to only be able to view its contents. a password should be asked every time if modifing or deleting...  how can do it?
<ckin2001> DM|, find "location" "options"
<quang> where are the program file at in ubutnu?
<Jack_Sparrow> quang: can you be more specific about what you want to do..
<jsu> hi guys im struggling to get my gutsy to use my phones internet with pan, i followed this and its not really working, and clues: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598890?? tia
<bulmer> movingdecimals-> you are missing a line with   next-server  ipaddressofeth0;
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, how do I shift icons on the top bar?
<Jack_Sparrow> quang: var/cache/apt/archives has the debs you would get using apt-get  synapic or aptitude
<K`zan> Any of the editors for 2008 do .rtf?
<movingdecimals> bulmer -> does that do in the dhcpd.conf file? if so where abouts?
<K`zan> ww
<Alan2> wow that just bit the big one :/
<bulmer> movingdecimals-> yes that should be in your dhcpd.conf file
<jsu> btw, this is my error message: pand[6326]: Connecting to 00:17:83:45:E6:81
<DM|> Anyone have experiience with Slimserver?
<Voyage__>  i dont care about the system........ i care about data. drives mounted......eg. a friend of mine, a virus can do any things what a user logged in can do.......for that  i want to increase security of my folders. i want any users to only be able to view its contents. a password should be asked every time if modifing or deleting...  how can do it?
<Konam> hi
<bruenig> Voyage__, some careful permission changing, it is not some automatic point and clicky thing, tedious cli stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Voyage__: did you read that link on !virus            I take it you are running wine and windows programs?
<bazhang> Voyage__: are you using your system as a mailserver for windows boxes? if not, then not much to be concerned about--rootkits seem to be the worst security problem you might have
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: didnt realize you were on it..
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, glad to get off of it
<steammachine> hi all.
<steammachine> I'm having an issue with totem
<bruenig> especially if he thinks the wine stuff will affect other directories, which is ludicrous of course
<steammachine> when it plays movies, they appear as a thin line.
<steammachine> I can't seem to change this.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)   I just stopped in to grab some mail.. not get sucked into the vortex for another hour
<steammachine> very frustrating - I'd consider installing another player but I'd rather use totem.
<Voyage__> bazhang root kicks?
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: Simple solution...  dont use wine or windows products/software
<bazhang> Voyage__: rootkits
<narothepharoh> I have xubuntu and I cant figure out how to get the sound to work even with the help pages
<bruenig> !english | Voyage__
<ubotu> Voyage__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Voyage__> bazhang Jack_Sparrow  bruenig i use wne too much. and have been playing with viruses
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit Voyage__
<bruenig> Voyage__, wine is confined to a directory, nothing will get out of it
<bruenig> if you want to delete all the viruses rm -rf ~/.wine
<bruenig> done
<jsu> guys, anybody got a pointer for me with the bluetooth driver, im considering converting from vista but i cant get the internet to work
<JensenDied> requesting information on extending ext3 to fill more unallocated space
<Voyage__> but isnt it better to do what i wana do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Voyage__: did you setup a seperate user with only access to /.wine
<Konam> I get this from my wireless card on a dv2000 laptop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48171/
<Voyage__> Jack_Sparrow yes
<utty> srry got d/c
<bruenig> Voyage__, waste of time is a more accurate description
<Jack_Sparrow> Voyage__: then the problem is confined
<bulmer> jsu-> come again? you want the internet to work? its already working
<utty> i got ubuntu 8.1 anyone got the hashes
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: goodnight buddy.. cya tomorrow....
<Voyage__> Jack_Sparrow bruenig - i only need that for mounted data drives.... no apps concerned.. how can i do it?
<bazhang> utty: 8.04?
<utty> says 8.10
<ckin2001> Voyage__, read up on linux acls and selinux, and have fun.
<bazhang> Voyage__: ask in ##windows
<Myrtti> utty: can't be
<RoDoX> what about the update for broken flash plugin?!
<steammachine> I'm running 7.10, I've installed the restrictedformats and yet playback is still messy
<narothepharoh> I have xubuntu and I cant figure out how to get the sound to work even with the help pages
<utty> ah just tellin ya what the file said
<jsu> bulmer, its working cus i switched to vista to ask, but not in ubuntu
<Voyage__> bazhang ckin2001 how about i run dolphin as root and change the permisions of the mounted drive/file to read only by others and write acces to root only ?
<boubbin> what program is similar to microsoft frontpage in ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> utty: what does lsb_release -a say
<Myrtti> !paste | utty
<ubotu> utty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> jsu-> explain what you have, what is connected to what? what kind of interface?
<narothepharoh> I have xubuntu and I cant figure out how to get the sound to work even with the help pages
<jsu> bulmer, i want to tether from my windows mobile EVDO connection, to provide internet to my laptop
<craigbass1976> boubbin, nvu
<craigbass1976> boubbin, you mean like a dreamweaver thing?
<thor> craigbass1976 I think kompozer has replaced nvu
<j1solutions> hello all
<jsu> bulmer, the windows vista wizard did it all automatically, but i cant get PAN to work in ubuntu
<bulmer> jsu-> fairly newish...evdo stuff..anyhow its not much different than establishing ppp from what i understood
<craigbass1976> thor, I think Kate shoudl replace them all.  I love her
<thor> craigbass1976 no kde!
<thor> craigbass1976 not until 4 at least
<steammachine> anyone?
<steammachine> I can't even find a mention of it on google.
<craigbass1976> thor, I don't.  I run GNOME, but have Kate on there.  I can't get used to gedit.  Of course, there's vim...
<kawarazu> Hullo?
<utty> dont know im on a windows computer atm and have to go home to install
<kawarazu> Could I ask for some help with irc and downloads?
<kawarazu> =X?
<bulmer> jsu-> have you googled for anything on this evdo and ubuntu yet?
<utty> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386
<fabio> ubuntu supports sms gateway???
<Myrtti> !ask | kawarazu
<ubotu> kawarazu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<craigbass1976> kawarazu, what's your question
<bazhang> utty: link?
<jsu> bulmer, of course i followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561303
<narothepharoh> I have xubuntu and I cant figure out how to get the sound to work even with the help pages
<Voyage__> !
<bulmer> jsu-> and? which part do you get stuck in at?
<rabiddachshund> How would I go about installing ubuntu (or any distro for that matter) on a computer without using the cd?
<chumby> I cant get two screens working.  Any ideas?
<jsu> bulmer, i did all the steps but it doesnt work
<MagicFab> PenguinHunter, I found an interesting solution, Rivendell. I filed a bug to get their packages in Ubuntu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176278
<jsu> bulmer, the error is pand[6326]: Connecting to 00:17:83:45:E6:81
<bazhang> rabiddachshund: pendrivelinux dot com has the answer
<fabio> why open source matters?
<bulmer> jsu-> oh well, too new for me...i dont understand why you are using windows as gateway instead of linux as the gateway
<fabio> because we are a part of open source
<fabio> :)
<rabiddachshund> bazhang: ty
<fabio> yes
<Konam> can someone help me?  I get this from my wireless card on a dv2000 laptop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48171/
<fabio> sms gatewat
<fabio> konam
<Myrtti> utty: hullo?
<fabio> first
<jsu> bulmer, im not using any gateways or anything, just two devices, a phone and laptop. i have internet on my phone. i would like to have it on my laptop. i can in windows. i cant in ubuntu yet.
<bulmer> jsu-> also am not quite familiar with bluez yet
<boubbin> craigbass1976 well, i already found the answer
<chumby> does xinerama need to be installed to get 2 screens working?
<fabio> Konam: first go to aplications add remove programs
<craigbass1976> What was it?
<fabio> Konam and search for word wifi
<craigbass1976> boubbin, what was it?
<bulmer> jsu-> find out what this evdo service is about, maybe once you have more detailed info, we can assist
<boubbin> craigbass1976 kompozer is fine to me
<jsu> bulmer, :-( . well anybody else got some advice to offer?
<craigbass1976> Konam, what was that output from?
<craigbass1976> boubbin, awesome.  So your one step further from windows now?
<jsu> bulmer, evdo is just the way my phone connects, as oppossed to for eg 3G/EDGE on GSM
<bulmer> jsu-> at one time, someone here did get those thing to work...i suggested he write a tutorial, i dont know if ever did
<Konam> fabio do you have any idea of what is my problem right?
<boubbin> craigbass1976 well i moved from windows one year ago so hopefully :P
<Myrtti> jsu: which phone?
<jsu> bulmer, that shouldn't really make a difference
<Konam> craigbass1976 dmesg
<fabio> Konam pvt
<bulmer> jsu-> but the otherside of that is ppp or ethernet?
<unagi> anyone have problems with ubuntu hanging going into or coming out of hibernation or sleepp?
<Konam> fabio pvt?
<jsu> Myrtti, its a HTC (Sprint) Touch
<Myrtti> !register | fabio, Konam
<ubotu> fabio, Konam: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Konam> I'm registered
<craigbass1976> boubbin, ah.  You sleep better?
<craigbass1976> So everyone... I asked and had to leave...  Why can't I burn cds?  k3b and the GNOME burner both go through the motions, but I end up with a blank disc.  I did a mkisofs and cdrecord with the same results-- everything flew by fine, it fixated, but still just a blank disc when I was done.
<fabio> konam your computer dont detect the wifi card?
<jsu> Myrtti, but as i said the phone has PAN running properly as i have tested it in windows
<Konam> fabio it does detect it and recognize it but it doesn't recognize my wireless network
<bulmer> jsu-> its just a matter of getting ppp to work on that link..but you have to do a bit more digging..the handshake of ppp and such
<fabio> konam u do it what i sayit?
<Konam> fabio yes
<Konam> i searched for the word wifi
<Konam> now what?
<fabio> dont apears any pakage?
<jsu> bulmer, im a bit confused, cus i thought that im using PAN not ppp
<Konam> ndiswrapper
<fabio> to instal?
<bulmer> jsu-> what does PAN stood for?
<Konam> fabio pvt?
<j1solutions> personal area network
<bulmer> jsu-> explain the protocol it uses..am sure its ppp..
<jsu> bulmer, its the bluetooth profile for networking. Personal Area Network
<jsu> bulmer, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_area_network
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 -  i dont care about the system........ i care about data. drives mounted......eg. a friend of mine, a virus can do any things what a user logged in can do.......for that  i want to increase security of my folders. i want any users to only be able to view its contents. a password should be asked every time if modifing or deleting...  how can do it?
<bulmer> jsu-> you have to do some digging, i gave you a hint on what needs to be setup...ppp..am just not quite in the mood to go over ppp at the moment
<cerealkiller> GUYS
<cerealkiller> have a question, how can i install a new metacity manually
<fabio> konam; It enables you to scan for available networks and create profiles for your preferred networks. At boot time, running Wi-Fi Radar will automatically scan for an available preferred network and connect to it. You can drag and drop your preferred networks to arrange the profile priority.
<jsu> bulmer, ok thanks for the tip. although i still dont think it has anything to do with ppp. afaik im connecting with a protocol called pan, not ppp.
<Konam> fabio that will solve my problem?
<fabio> wifi radar
<fabio> yes
<Konam> have you ever deal with my problem before?
<bulmer> jsu-> argue as much as you can, its ppp..on the digital side of it..like having an audio modem..the other side to use is ppp
<cerealkiller> have a question, how can i install a new metacity manually
<Konam> fabio did you read what i put in pastebin?
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 acls?
<fabio> no
<Poisonkiller> cerealkiller: can't you use Synaptic?
<ckin2001> bulmer, ppp for evdo service?
<cerealkiller> i install it by using kde.but manually in ubuntu i dont know how
<Konam> fabio so how can you know what my problem is
<Voyage__> !acl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Konam> ?
<fabio> konam: u cant detect wifi network
<Voyage__> !acls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 how about i run dolphin as root and change the permisions of the mounted drive/file to read only by others and write acces to root only ?
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, Hang on, I'll see if I can find a link or two
<Konam> fabio isn't just that
<utty> im an idiot srry i tried to get it from the georgia tech mrror and it messed up the second time it labled it 8.10
<underwatercow> can anyone tell me why installing "flashplugin-nonfree" on my other computer isn't allowing it to play flash?
<fabio> Konam; try what i told you
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, I don't knwo what dolhin is
<Poisonkiller> any1 knows the exact date when Hardy Heron comes out?
<Konam> if you read my pastebin you'd understand
<jsu> bulmer, im not argueing, if you say so i guess you know more than me. im quite new to ubuntu and linux just testing to see if i like it, so far its pretty cool expect its useless to me without internet
<fabio> konam say me the link
<Konam> is a problem with my card, kind off, its recognize but not totally
<theremper> hello here is a complete newbie question what whould happen if I copied my windows folder to wines windows folder
<fabio> u did lsusb????
<bulmer> jsu-> get a nicer wifi nic card, plenty of them available, dont use blue-tooth
<Konam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48171/
<Konam> there you go fabio
<kawarazu> Could anyone help meh? I can't seem to direct connect with anyone.
<kawarazu> o.o;
<kawarazu> Help?
<Ubuntu2> how much memory is needed to run 7.10 efficiently
<utty> my hashes wont compare the same and ive d/l it 3 times should i just get the disk sent to me?
<Dr_willis> kawarazu,  direct connect?
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, what's dolphin?
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<theremper> ubuntu2 at least 512
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ckin2001> jsu, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<Poisonkiller> Ubuntu2: about 512, if you want to use eye candy, like compiz
<fabio> konam: u did lsapi
<cerealkiller> <Poisonkiller> it gnome whats the counterpart of kdesu konqueror
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 file manager
<Ubuntu2> ty  theremper
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 file manager = dolphin
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, how long have you been running Linux?
<theremper> posionkiller also answered
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 1 month
<underwatercow> I installed "flashplugin-nonfree" on my other computer which is what I've always done to get flash, but for some reason flash still won't play on the other computer. It brings up the plugin detection and lists flash as a choice, but then says it's already installed.
<Ubuntu2> I have 256 at present
<Poisonkiller> cerealkiller: you can use konqueror in gnome too :P
<Konam> fabio lspci
<fabio> yes
<Ubuntu2> just upgraded to 710
<Dr_willis> You can even drag and drop files from Konqueror to the Gnome File manager :)
<Konam> fabio, to get that message i used dmesg
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, ok.   What you would do to make things only readable is to chmod them
<theremper> ubuntu2 you should see a speed boost
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 chmod?
<Ubuntu2> I cannot seem to make java work in opera
<jsu> ckin2001, thanks im taking a look
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, Can you open up a private window?  I'm getting tired of typing your name so you see it better
<cerealkiller> <Poisonkiller> ic.because its so hard for me to copy and paste using root privilege
<fabio> konam install the pakage wifi radar
<Dr_willis> craigbass1976,  try Vo<tab key>
<Poisonkiller> Ubuntu2: if you have 256mb ram, then turn off any desktop effects and start using opera instead of firefox, cause it has gotten to laggy
<bulmer> jsu-> as i read up on it, you modem on your cdma or cellfone with this service hands you a serial port, then from serial one has to get ppp on top of it..
<Konam> fabio i did and it didn't solve the problem
<theremper> ubuntu2 I had the same problem i uninstalled java and reinstalled it
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis, I hadn't checked if he was the only one in here like that...
<Jesus|Freak> How do you get two ubuntu computers that are on a LAN to recognize each other?
<sunogbaga> exit
<Konam> fabio as expected
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 no my nick is not reg
<Poisonkiller> cerealkiller: you don't have to use command line to move files, sudo nautilus is better in my opinion
<Ubuntu2> I and very new to linux how do u turn off the effects
<theremper> posionkiller he said he upgraded to 710
<jsu> bulmer, if you say so
<Dr_willis> Jesus|Freak,  several ways. If you can ping each others ips they are connected. :) but how you want to see each other and do things depends. You can transfer files with samba, or nfs, or ssh.
<Jesus|Freak> How do you set them so they ping?
<analogue_> anyone know how i can tell if a kernel module is bound to the base kernel or loaded as a LKM?
<theremper> anyone knows what would happen if I copied my my windows folder to wines window folder
<bulmer> jsu-> yep ...you can verify by googling
<Poisonkiller> Ubuntu2:  System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<Dr_willis> Jesus|Freak,  if they are on the same network and have the right ip's try pinging each other.
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, ok, chmod changes permissions on a file.  every file has three sets of permissions for the most part.  There's owner, group, and other.  Then there's Read, Write, and execute.  So, for every file, you can give any combination of rwx to those files that you want.
<fabio> konam i dont know here is the problem now
<fabio> try search in forum
<Jesus|Freak> It will not respond when I try to ping one or the other.
<bulmer> Jesus|Freak-> make sure their route table is okay..both sides
<theremper> quess not
<Jesus|Freak> How do you do that?
<ckin2001> Voyage__, google for linux acls.  they allow more fine-grained control than is available with rwx permissions.
<Ubuntu2> ok poison found it ty
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, wide open would be rwxrwxrwx (read write execute for owner, group, and others)  what you're looking for would be rwxr--r-- (however it actually looks) which can be accomplished by typing chmod 744 filename
<bulmer> Jesus|Freak-> route -n  will show you
<jsu> bulmer, k, i guess i was just searching for pan straight. anyways iv got some instructions, im going to reboot into ubuntu and see what i can do.. thanks for the help
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, ls -l will show you the permissions of a file btw
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 i did the same. i ran filemanager by root access. changed the options for .. the root is able to write only. others only view. but its says "stailed" when i press ok. it doesnt applies changes
<boubbin> craigbass1976 well i get laid more often now ;)
<fabio> how to refine graphics ????
<Ubuntu2> I go to the java site it says that I have the latest version
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, I've never changed permissions in a gui, so I don't know what you're dealing with
<bulmer> jsu->  no problem, modem is modem..it goes through a serial or ethernet, this case its serial then ppp on top of it
<Ubuntu2> works in firefox
<analogue_> anyone know how i can tell if a kernel module is bound to the base kernel or loaded as a LKM?
<Ubuntu2> but not opera
<craigbass1976> boubbin, HAH!
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 thanks!
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, wait, there's more...
<Voyage__> l
<jsu> bulmer, ok, ill try.. back later
<Voyage__> k
<Poisonkiller> Ubuntu2: try uninstalling opera, downloading latest version from their homepage and installing that instead
<maynards-girl> a
<fabio> i want to fuck with ubuntu
<fabio> lol
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, so if you want a folder to have all the same permissions, you do a chmod -R 744 foldername  (-R makes it affect the folder AND all of it's contents)
<Ubuntu2> thanks poison will try it
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, root doesn't need to own these.  If YOU owned them, the permissions would work the same.  Others could only read them
<astro76> !language | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fabio> !language astro76
<astro76> fabio, please don't
<tritium> fabio: no, _you_ need to keep your foul language out of this channel
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, and I don't knwo what you mean "ran dolphin by root access"  Were you root at the command line and fired up dolphin that way?  Did you log into the whole GUI as root?
<fabio> !language | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 iam the only user. my usnername is loguser  ...    i dont even want me to have a write acces.     if i want to write. i should type a  password
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, fair enough
<Voyage__> craigbass1976 k menu > run > dolphin  > run as root
<fabio> !patience | tritium
<ubotu> tritium: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<craigbass1976> Voyage__, never heard of it, but I haven't used KDE for a while either
<Voyage__> ic
<craigbass1976> what was wrong with konqueror I wonder... and why did they call the new one dolphin?
<Voyage__> its name is dolphine
<Dr_willis> craigbass1976,  dolphin is the new file manager for kde4.
<Voyage__> new file manager
<Dr_willis> i always set it back to use Konqueror.
<tritium> craigbass1976: nothing wrong with konqueror, they just wanted something with fewer advanced features (for simplicity)
<Poisonkiller> craigbass1976: maybe it doesn't conquer your desktop any more :D
<Jesus|Freak> How do you set up the ip routing table?
<cerealkiller> <Poisonkiller>is it possible to shares folder with ntfs format in smb
<ckin2001> Jesus|Freak, man route
<Dr_willis> cerealkiller,  ive heard that its doable. :)
<j1solutions> cerealkiller: yes
<craigbass1976> Ahh, could be.  Being conquered was why I decided to come to linux in the first place
<lpftr> cerealkiller: Are you sharing from Ubuntu?
<Poisonkiller> cerealkiller: should be possible with samba, i haven't messed with it, i don't have any ntfs partitions
<j1solutions> not too fun system
<ckin2001> cerealkiller, if you can mount it in linux, you can share it with samba
<j1solutions> agreed ckin2001
<craigbass1976> cerealkiller, why does it need to be an ntfs partiton?  the remote windows box won't know the difference
<lpftr> Yes, that's the right answer, ckin2001
<xiawu> ／list
<imyousuf> ckin2001 Thanks for the help the other day :). This is what I used it for http://imyousuf-tech.blogspot.com/2007/12/guarding-against-softwares-with-memory.html
<silent_> I'm trying to burn an iso, but the burner keeps telling me I need to insert a cd with a certain capacity... I'm certain the cd is adequate, I'm thinking the OS isn't communicating with the burner properly... it is a Plextor 16/10/40 burner.
<imyousuf> ckin2001, with looped cron job not it stops from IDEA crashing my laptop :)
<silent_> err Plexwriter*
<ckin2001> imyousuf, does it shut down the program gracefully if it is over memory limit?
<Dr_willis> silent_,  you sure you are not trying to burn a 700 mb image to a 640mb disk?
<imyousuf> yes ckin2001 :)
<ckin2001> nice
<silent_> Dr_willis: the image is a couple megabytes, the disc is 700mb
<silent_> it's Darik's boot  n' nuke
<imyousuf> ckin2001 but I required a cronjob+loop for the trick :)
<lpftr> silent_, What software are you using to burn the CD?
<kjp2> how can I get gdm/defualt x install automatically include vnc ?
<silent_> lpftr: the default burner.. right click menu -> burn to disc
<silent_> Write to disc*
<lpftr> The file is an iso file, right?
<silent_> It is
<Dr_willis> kjp2,  not sure thats doable.. you can set up vnc as a service where it can auto run and display a gdm login. - But that wont share the currently seen/existing desktop - it will be a seperate spawned desktop
<kjp2> Dr_willis: ok, how do I do the GDM login over vnc ?
<n00bie> how can i set terminal window size when e.g. opening 'mutt' ?   (i would like it to be bigger than the standard size terminal window)
<lpftr> You should try burning the iso from the shell: cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 src.iso
<silent_> will do
<n00bie> sorry for my bad english, please say if my question is unclear
<Dr_willis> kjp2,  i recall ages ago finding a howto on some site. :) I forget where.  I think it was on a gentoo wiki. It had vnc spawning with inetd  as needed.
<lpftr> That way, you know it's not a problem with the software.
<silent_> if write succeeds, what options do I have for fixing the problem?
<lpftr> Sometimes, the settings can get in the way.
<kjp2> Dr_willis: Ok, if you find the pointer, feel free to pass it on
<lpftr> Well, then you have to investigate what's wrong with the software.
<Dr_willis> kjp2,  I just 'ssh' to the remote box and run vncserver manually,  when i need to.
<Poisonkiller> what is the best bittorrent client in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Poisonkiller,  depends on your needs. :)
<lpftr> The other question I have to ask: when was the last time you burned with the unit?
<silent_> the program 'cdrecord' is currently not installed
<silent_> o_O
<riffic> cdrecord is deprecated
<bjbum> is there no way easy way to disable the touchpad in ubuntu? >.<
<riffic> silent_: jorg schilling lol
<Poisonkiller> Dr_willis: do you recommend anything? ;P
<lpftr> In other words, are you sure the Plexwriter works.
<Dr_willis> Poisonkiller,  i use ktorrent.
<silent_> I'm sure the device itself works, I've used it in windows
<lpftr> Hmm
<pingu> hey guys
<soldats> hello
<silent_> lpftr: what is the new burn utility since cdrecord is deprecated?
<Dr_willis> bjbum,  i got a button on my laptop that turns it off. :)  Theres also the optional gsynaptic or ksynaptic (i think) tools that give you a way to configure them on the fly
<Dr_willis> gsynaptics - configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server  and   ksynaptics - Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE
<lpftr> silent_: Hold on, I am trying to remember what I use.
<riffic> silent_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/source/cdrtools
<bjbum> i've enabled shmconfig (i think that's what it's called?) and installed gsynaptic from the synaptic package manager, but don't see where to open it
<bazhang> Poisonkiller: transmission
<mikebot> How do I install a .tar.gz?
<cristhian> totem cant play my rented dvd . what can i do ?
<Dr_willis> bjbum,  try typing gsynaptic in a terminal?
<DG19075> I've used K3B, GnomeBaker, Brasero, and Graveman to burn ISO's
<riffic> silent_: in feisty, cdrecord is a dummy package for wodim
<soldats> mikebot, untar then you need to compile it
<bjbum> not found Dr_willis :(
<riffic> in gutsy and hardy it got moved to multiverse
<riffic> due to jorg schilling non-freeness
<mikebot> soldats: How do I do that?
<bazhang> cristhian: you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<silent_> riffic: so I need to use wodim?
<riffic> silent_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/otherosfs/cdrecord
<n00bie> how can i set terminal window size when e.g. opening 'mutt' ?   (i would like it to be bigger than the standard size terminal window)
<n00bie> sorry for my bad english, please say if my question is unclear
<soldats> mikebot, unpack it and read the README file
<riffic> silent_: wodim should be installed already
<mikebot> untar command not found?..
<riffic> wodim is a fork
<riffic> these are command line cd writing software
<Pici> mikebot: tar xzvf filename.tar.g
<lpftr> silent_: DG19075 made me remember, I use K3B.
<Pici> mikebot: er, .gz
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  what is it that you are trying to install from source anyway?
<mikebot> Pici: Thanks.
<riffic> for gui, you can't go wrong with k3b
<silent_> riffic: That's what I need at the moment, I need to test if I can burn at least at the command line level
<riffic> i just burn stuff on my mac its easier and just works
<lpftr> silent_: I would go to your add/remove program and add k3b.  Give it a try and see if that works for you.
<silent_> k3b compatible with gnome?
<soldats> mikebot, after you do that read the README file and follow the instuctions
<riffic> it'll work in gnome
<DG19075> K3B is solid
<lpftr> Yes, that what I am using.
<riffic> its a kde app so it'll install kde deps like qt libs
<lapugo25> .chakranet.com
<riffic> what version are you using? gutsy?
<DG19075> I just wanted to see what graveman would be like so am giving it a go
<silent_> riffic: of course
<lpftr> I am using gutsy.
<Poisonkiller> where can i change mouse gestures in opera?
<silent_> Poisonkiller: try Opera:config
<mikebot> It's just a folder, and it says install it
<riffic> ah ok wodim should be installed already. it uses the same arguments as cdrecord since its a fork
<silent_> or config:opera something like taht
<riffic> so give that a try
<Ttech> Whats K3B?
<riffic> Ttech: its a kde cd burning app
<Ttech> Oh
<Falstius> I just updated my machine from feisty to gutsy.  Do I need to install anything to get the desktop effects?  There doesn't seem to be a configuration for it in the system->preferences menu.
<lpftr> Poisonkiller: Tools->Preferences->Advanced->Shortcuts.
<Ttech> Is there a way to bring back the applications:// thing in gnome?
<lpftr> By the way, love those mouse gestures in Opera.
<jrib> Falstius: "appearance"
<timandtom> Is there a good place on IRC to ask about OpenOffice's Spreadsheet thing that comes with Ubuntu? Or, does anyone know if I can link to files in it(In Ubuntu or Windows)
<biabia> Ii am trying to burn some music discs with serpentine from .mp3, it seems to prepare to write but wont recognize when I insert a blank disc in either dvdr or cdr drive. Not sure what to do. The cdr drive worked for installing ubuntu but the dvdr drive wouldnt. and both drives used to work when this was a windows machine
<jrib> timandtom: #openoffice.org
<Falstius> jrib: woo, it is all bouncy now.  Thanks.
<Ttech> Anyone on mine?
<silent_> k3b is doing something
<abhi> i have a question: i am installing gutsy gibbon on a machine which already has feisty installed on it. i have all required software packages for gutsy on another machine. is there anyway i can copy those packages from the other machine and install them in this machine through a simple command?
<silent_> preparing to write
<silent_> writing
<jrib> !please > ttech (read the private message from ubotu)
<silent_> awesome, thanks guys
<ackbahr> Hi! I'd like Gusty to startup with sound set to "mute", is there a way to automate this?
<timandtom> Thanks jrib
 * Ttech hides
<Ttech> sorry jrib
<lpftr> Here are some tips for everyone using desktop effects: WinKey+E, and WinKey+Tab
<lpftr> Try it and see.
<bjbum> hmmm Dr_willis I just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/155119
<jrib> Ttech: np, it's just that you force people to scroll up when you do that (and most people won't bother) so it's best to just wait 5 or 10 minutes and repeat
<bjbum> it seems I'm not the only one that's having this problem?
 * Ttech times. :P
<ryanbae> anyone ever get one of the canon Pixma series printers to work under ubuntu?
<kitofhawaii> lpftr: :) "super key" not winkey :-P
<syndr0> help. my firefox thinks firefox is open and wont open
<syndr0> ive restarted
<lpftr> kitofhawaii: Thanks, I guess I've used that term too long.
<xwin> I'm a newbie Ubuntu user, long time Red Hat, Fedora user.  How can I change 'root' password?
<silent_> kitofhawaii: I need to sand down my windows key.. stencil a tux and paint it on
<astro76> !sudo | xwin
<ubotu> xwin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
 * Ttech times. 
<Ttech> Do <Super>M and press it a few times. :P
<Ttech> It hurts.
<Dr_willis> bjbum,  /usr/bin/gsynaptics is where the binary is at.. Im not yusing gnome. so cant test it out
<silent_> where are kde apps found in the gnome apps menu?
<allan_> can somebody help me with a mounting issue?
<silent_> I can't seem to find k3b
<xwin> I was able to change non root user password but not password
<lpftr> silent_: What do you mean?
<bruenig> silent_, it will be in applications....
<silent_> lpftr: the shortcut to load k3b
<Dr_willis> xwin,  by default the root user has no password, direct logging in as root is disabled. use your main user account and the sudo command or the gnome/kde rquilivents
<silent_> ah, sound and video, nvm, thanks lpftr
<allan_> can somebody help me with a mounting issue?
<bjbum> i've opened it Dr_willis and clicked disable and closed. i even restarted the xserver. the touchpad is still working :(
<lpftr> np, silent_
<kitofhawaii> Ttech: i use super + n/m all the time...helps with high contrast for reading text on webpages (black characters on high white background too harsh on the eyes)
<DG19075> silent_, it will be in Applications>Sound and Video
<Ttech> <ryanbae> some printers require this special driver: I got it ti work doing that
<Ttech> kitofhawaii, yeah but not fast. :D
<silent_> DG19075: I beat ya to it ;P
<Ttech> LOL
<syndr0> help. my firefox thinks firefox is open and wont open
<syndr0> ive restarted
<Dr_willis> bjbum,  no idea there - you do need to enable some feature in the xorg.conf. But as i said.. my laptop has a button to disable the touchpad. :)
<lpftr> kitofhawaii: do you know what Super+R does?
 * bruenig wonders how lpftr got thanked
<Dr_willis> bjbum,  so i have never used that tool
<silent_> lpftr: now that I'm zoomed in to my xchat window, how do I un super +r
<Donka> i deleted my bottom toolbar can someone tell me how to get it back?
<m1k3> I have one question is Ubuntu vulnerable to the Bliss virus?
 * Dr_willis wonders how people keep depeteing the panels. :)
<m1k3> Not that I'm stupid enough to run it
<Donka> lol cuz i wanted to use awn
<m1k3> I just wanna know
 * bruenig notices that they don't ever delete panels, just toolbars and taskbars
<docgnome> Donka: awm rocks
<lpftr> silent_: try hitting it again.
<kitofhawaii> lpftr: never used that one...on mine it either randomly zooms or moves the mouse into the upper left hand corner on my screen
<silent_> lpftr: nothing
<Donka> docgnome: ya keeps crashing thought
<lpftr> I often get stuck too.  Sorry.
<lpftr> That's why I asked.
<Donka> docgnome: it just disappears all the time lol
<Poisonkiller> m1k3: it is when you let it to infect your system
<Dr_willis> m1k3,    check the wiki page on the bliss virus. It aparently just messes with the users executables..  so in theory yes. Since a user has to be  run it.
<kitofhawaii> lpftr: it's defined in my compiz for fit zoomed area to window
<docgnome> Donka: hrm... strange.
<Dr_willis> m1k3,  it aint much of a virus.. :)
<Donka> ya so how do i get my old toolbar back lol
<Poisonkiller> m1k3: it can't just install itself, you have to install it yourself :D
<silent_> I love zooming around my desktop in 640x480
<silent_> its the best
<silent_> </sarcasm>
<syndr0> how can a close a program thats running like ctrl alt del on windows
<balleyne> hello - I have a question about preparing Windows XP for dual-boot... any takers? I defrag and defrag but I can't seem to move a few files that are sitting toward the end of an otherwise clear drive
<Dr_willis> silent_,  my wife sets her desktop as low as it goes.. so she can see her solitare cards better. :)
<ckin2001> syndr0, if it has a window open, run xkill and click the window
<silent_> Dr_willis: press Super+R
<Ttech> whats awm?
<syndr0> the windoes not open
<Poisonkiller> syndr0: gnome system monitor can kill processes
<balleyne> syndr0: gnome-system-monitor (there's an applet for the panel you can add) give you a GUI, or kill, killlall, something like that from the command line
<syndr0> ty
<ckin2001> kill -9 $pidofprocess
<silent_> good old kill dash nine
<ckin2001> i always kill with prejudice :D
<silent_> bit rash, don't you think?
<biabia> my burners dvdr and cdr wont recognize blank media. what can I do
<silent_> that is the BFG of killing processes
 * bruenig likes how silent_ pretends to understand kill -9 but can't understand how the menu works
<lpftr> silent_: Sorry, didn't mean to cause such a headache.
<silent_> bruenig: command line is my area, I'm lost in graphics
<Dr_willis> silent_,  that aint going to work here :)
<bruenig> silent_, so why didn't you just go to /usr/share/applications and see for yourself what the Categories for k3b were?
<balleyne> Windows XP help anyone? preparing for a dual-boot, need some help...
<silent_> bruenig: getting used to the gui has made me lazy
 * bruenig doesn't buy silent_'s story
<silent_> good thing my story is open-source
<pingu> hey guys
<wy> I want to reinstall the whole system. But I there is a partition table error. I want to solve it before my fresh install.
<silent_> bazing
<Dr_willis> balleyne,  could just try resizing the partition with gparted and see what happens. I recall windows not being able to defrag/move some things - Swap file?  at times
<kahrytan> wy➲  then delete it
<wy> Any ideas how to diagnose this type of error in linux?
<Dr_willis> balleyne,  theres also some 3rd party defragger tools for windows.
<pingu> hey does any know how to manipulate the task bar on the top of the screen
<wy> kahrytan: Just simply delete it? But I don't even know the error is in which partition.
<noiesmo> wy, maybe run a hard drive manufactures test on drive before reinstall ensure the drive wont just crap out again
<kahrytan> wy➲  just reformat the hard drive. and make new table. unless you want to keep the data
<silent_> enabling zoom desktop undid the Super+R function as each object was rendered
<Kagar> what's a reccomended bot -- linux friendly and decently easy to use?
 * bruenig points Dr_willis to another mysterious mention of this "taskbar"
<Kagar> for an IRC channel
<kitofhawaii> balleyne: http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm if you're up for it
<balleyne> Dr_willis, I've had this issue before and I was able to resize, but not very far.. only to the point of the last file on the disk... I have 189 GB of free space, but it looks like there's only about 15 GB at the end.. lol...
<kahrytan> wy➲  Do you use windows?
<silent_> balleyne: that's why you partition before you install operating systems *facepalm*
<wy> kahrytan: Any ideas how to reformat the whole disk? It seems I can't find this option in BIOS
<Kagar> kahrytan - I got banned from offtopic for a mont
<kahrytan> wy➲  you got windows partition?
<Kagar> month
<wy> kahrytan: Yes. I need to reinstall windows first. Then linux
<kahrytan> Kagar➲  goto #kahrytan
<balleyne> silent: I certainly would have done that if I didn't get this computer years ago, lol =\
<wy> kahrytan: gparted reports the whole partition as empty. But both of my systems can still boot
<balleyne> kitofhawaii: thanks fr the link, taking a look now
<silent_> balleyne: Then it's due for it's regular windows reinstall anyway... that system must be running slow as hell
<silent_> don't you know windows destroys itself from the inside out over time?
<kahrytan> wy➲  if you just reinstalling everything, just format the disk. gparted can delete partitions.  and so will windows on install
<wy> It's really weird I often got partition table errors when I have two systems.
<kahrytan> wy➲  you could try diagnostics software from hdd mfg
<wy> kahrytan: That would be ... hitachi
<zoexii> hello, is there a command that I can type to determine my version of Xorg?
<kahrytan> wy➲  You got the bootable cd from them?
<pingu> any one know how to manipulate the task bar
<bruenig> pingu, right click
<zoexii> pingu, right click?
<balleyne> silent_: oh, I know, but this machine doesn't get used that often. Everything else I use is GNU/Linux, but this has an app I use for recording music - I'm hoping to install Ubuntu studio so that I can  finally ditch Windows altogether. I've kept my Windows install in really good shape though, so it's still running fine (I mean, fine for windows, lol)
<bruenig> zoexii, X -version
<kahrytan> wy➲  just format the hdd.
<wy> kahrytan: No. It's a lenovo T60. I used to have a partition which contains the utilities. But I deleted it
<pingu> tried that, i want to organize it and it wont let me
<Dr_willis> pingu,  right click in the proper place :)
<wy> kahrytan: Do you mean "low level" format?
<silent_> balleyne: I'm boot n nuking my vista install
<zoexii> bruenig, cool, thank.
<biabia> Ok, whats the pronounciation for Ubuntu. I went into the local smallish pc store and mentioned it and my mispronounciation got me an awkward stare
<bruenig> pingu, well this could just be gnome being gnome but what are you doing
<silent_> balleyne: happiest day of my life
<kitofhawaii> wy: grab a friend's windows 98 disk and fdisk the data good bye if you really want to :) they're usually being used as coffee coasters :0
<kahrytan> wy➲   try regular format first, then zero it
<silent_> kahrytan: ugh... I had to do that once
<balleyne> silent_: hehe I know the feeling :)
<wy> kahrytan: Then I would need something from the manufactorer
<kahrytan> wy➲  or floppy disk that windows makes?
<kitofhawaii> wy: or fdisk off the ubuntu live cd :)
<kahrytan> kitofhawaii➲  get my msg?
<pingu> bruenig: just trying to move some icons around where i want them
<Dr_willis> for the truely paranoid. I recall some live cd's that had 'disk secure deletion' tools on them
<kitofhawaii> kahrytan: which one? sorry :)
<wy> Thanks.
<bruenig> pingu, right click on them, make sure they are "unlocked" whatever the hell that even means, and then right click and move
<silent_> balleyne: I kinda want to rip apart system 32 and watch the OS fail upon boot... and laugh loudly into the cold night
<NoorulIslaam> biabia, how did you pronounce it?
<Myrtti> Dr_willis: dd if=/dev/zero and /dev/urandom couple of times ;-)
<zoexii> ok, so X -version gives version 1.3, however ATI installer thinks X.org should be versions 6.8-7.1, Is X server different from X.org?
<kahrytan> myrtion➲  what's dd if do?
<ckin2001> kahrytan, man dd
<kahrytan> Do I have to read some lengthy doc?
<balleyne> silent_: ahaahhah, niiice
<Myrtti> kahrytan: do you want me to? ;-)
<timandtom> Sorry, #openoffice.org is no help, and since OpenOffice IS bundled with Ubuntu... I just need to know, is there a way to link to stuff in a spreadsheet?
<kahrytan> myrtion➲  i just want to know what the command does
<kitofhawaii> timandtom: what type of link?
<Dr_willis> timandtom,  i recall putting embeded spread sheets in OO docs.  :)
<pingu> bruenig: thanks
<kahrytan> Myrtti➲  oops. Whats the command do?
<jahisthebalance> hey I feel really stupid can anyone help me out
<Myrtti> dd needs atleast two values, if and of
<timandtom> kitofhawaii: like to ~/Desktop/rawr.pdf or something like that
<Myrtti> it writes data to a file or a partition
<bruenig> !anyone | jahisthebalance you fit in well in this channel
<ubotu> jahisthebalance you fit in well in this channel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kitofhawaii> timandtom: that's usually done with insert -> object
<timandtom> kitofhawaii: and itll just make a clickable link to the object?
<jahisthebalance> I deleted the wireless network launcher off the top taskbar and I can't get it back
<Myrtti> can be used multiple ways, the most common to write partitions full of zeroes or randomness to erase the data
<IcemanV9> zoexii: v1.3?!? can't be .. it should be like this --> X Window System Version x.x.x
<Myrtti> kahrytan: read the man for more info
<kitofhawaii> timandtom: uhm...lemme try real quick
<wers> is there any multisync user here? :)
 * bruenig points Dr_willis to another `taskbar' problem
<bruenig> jahisthebalance, right click on the panel (read not called taskbar)
<kahrytan> Myrtti➲ I remember one time when I used windows, I formated  then booted in dos mode. old data was still there. I did format.
<jahisthebalance> yeah its okay to make fun of me... my bad
<pingu> jahhisthebalance: right click outside all the other icons and there will be add in that box
<Dr_willis> bruenig,  at least he dident lose the whole bar. :)
<pingu> then pick it and add it
<zoexii> IcemanV9, yes it say 1.3.0
<timandtom> kitofhawaii: Ok, awesome :D thanks. Again, sorry for taking this to #ubuntu, but #openoffice.org is too dead
<bruenig> I think the score is taskbar - 4, toolbar - 1, oddly enough panel - 0
<Dr_willis> bruenig,  i think 1/2 the issue is that ya have to right click in just the rght place to get to some of the menus to tweak the taskbar. :)
<Myrtti> kahrytan: dd isn't mkfs
<pingu> man we need to be nice
 * bruenig awaits the day when someone says panel
<kitofhawaii> timandtom: you could do insert -> hyperlink
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick but it's not letting me copy /dists/stable or /ubuntu. Are they really necessary?
<timandtom> kitofhawaii: and then just type the filepath?
<jahisthebalance> I have the whole add to panel bit on there but where is the WiFi?
<kitofhawaii> timandtom: file:// is usually the format for that...lemme try that :)
<IcemanV9> zoexii: odd. never seen this nbr.
<timandtom> kitofhawaii: :D Awesome, thanks!
<Myrtti> dd can be used to make *exact* copies of partitions (not as useful as one might think)
<kitofhawaii> timandtom: naw...just insert -> hyperlink and then select document
<Dr_willis> Actually the WiFi icon in the system tray part of the panel. is a Application you run isent it? Not a 'add to panel widget'
<kahrytan> Myrtti➲  I was just commenting how format doesnt erase data that very well.
<biabia> NoorulIslaam:  I pronounced it ooo bun 2
<silent_> kahrytan: Darik's boot n nuke
<timandtom> ok, thanks kitofhawaii!
<kahrytan> biabia➲  which is generally correct
<NoorulIslaam> biabia, me too
<balleyne> Dr_willis: nm-applet maybe?
<kahrytan> Ubuntu is pronounced Oo-Boon-too
<Myrtti> kahrytan: and that's why we're so lucky to have ubuntu ;-)
<biabia> i thought i read someplace its ooo boon too
<Myrtti> kahrytan: or any other distro
<biabia> which is awkward for me
<kahrytan> Myrtti➲  I still use windows but been awhile since booting it.  AVG needs updating :-P
<soldats> i perfer oo bun too
<zoexii> IcemanV9, nbr?  I dunno, it is an install of Gusty, and I have run updates, so it should be the most recent, the first line returned says "X Window System Version 1.3.0"... and the ati driver installer quits with an error about detected verion of X not having 'x130' directory...
<Myrtti> dd comes by default... <3
<jahisthebalance> well I have no idea
<biabia> cool
<timandtom> kitofhawaii: Would there happen to be anyway to make it so instead of /home/brian (my accounts name), it would be /home/whatever the users name is?
<kitofhawaii> timandtom: assuming you have access to the path/file
<wy> Are there any better ways to partition the disk for a two-system machine? I need a windows and a Ubuntu. Normally I just use sda1 for C:, sda2 is extended. sda5 is D:, sda6 is swap; sda7 is /; sda8 is /home.
<IcemanV9> zoexii: hm. wonder if there is a parameter to ignore the version nbr to install ati driver.
<timandtom> like, saying i wanted to send this spreadsheet to someone, as well as the files that its linked to, and have the links work
<MasterShrek> wy: sda1 for windows c, sda2 for /, sda3 for /home and sda4 for swap
<MasterShrek> dont make extended
<kahrytan> wy➲  Install Windows, then have Ubuntu resize partition and make / and swap partition.
<zoexii> IcemanV9, maybe, I think it's looking for a folder that corresponds to the number.
<kahrytan> wy➲  you dont have to have /home partition if you dont want it.
<wy> MasterShrek: I want to have a D:
<MasterShrek> you dont really need a /home partition though, kinda handy but not nessicary
<ckin2001> timandtom, put all the files in one folder, have the links between them relative, and then tar / gzip them to send to someone else
<MasterShrek> d: for a cdrom you are talking or for a mounted partition?
<timandtom> ckin2001: how do i make it so the links are relative?
<wy> MasterShrek: I just want to keep my personal data and settings separate from the system.
<kahrytan> wy➲  Linux doesnt use letters for drives
<MasterShrek> ah, well yea that'd be the way to do it, what fs you thinking of using?
<ckin2001> timandtom, use relative pathnames instead of absolute, i.e. use ./thefilename instaed of /home/username/thefilename
<wy> MasterShrek: d: is a partition in windows
<jahisthebalance> I just want to open the networks program again so I can switch networks easily like I did less than ten minutes ago
<wy> Why you suggest not to have extended?
<ckin2001> jahisthebalance, you may need to restart nm-applet
<balleyne> wy: letters how Windows mounts a partition, linux mounts partitions directly to the root filesystem
<MasterShrek> wy: why do you suggest having one?
<timandtom> ckin2001: oook, thanks! so . takes it to the folder that the spreadsheet is in?
<IcemanV9> zoexii: well, fwiw, i installed fglrx driver without a glitch. did not have a problem with ATI since then.
<ckin2001> timandtom, ./whatever means the present folder, ../whatever is the parent folder
<balleyne> wy: sorry, correction - letters are how Windows mounts partitions
<wy> MasterShrek: Because I usually have more than 4 partitions. I don't really want it
<jahisthebalance> so if it's not incredibly silly to ask, how would I restart nm-applet?
<kitofhawaii> kahrytan: can't pm you at the moment...won't let the pm's through (no such nick/channel)
<wy> balleyne: I know that. I just try to explain views from two systems.
<rohan> i want a module to be loaded on startup - what do i do /
<timandtom> ok, awesome, thanks a ton ckin2001
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: try typing "nm-applet &" into the terminal (without the quotes)
<wy> Why do you suggest swap at the end?
<kahrytan> kitofhawaii➲  thats off
<kahrytan> kitofhawaii➲  thats odd
<rohan> wy: it's just a norm .. not a requirement
<MasterShrek> ive heard its faster if its at the end
<wy> I often get partition table errors when I have two system. Could that caused by extended partition?
<jahisthebalance> balleyne: that didn't quite do it honestly
<ckin2001> jahisthebalance, you can also try these two commands : sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart , sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher restar
<ChrisC35> my ubuntu machine has froze 2 times in the past 3 days
<MasterShrek> possibly, ive never used them much though
<ckin2001> in order
<kitofhawaii> MasterShrek: depends on the manufacturer's low level format
<ChrisC35> is there a way I can check the logs to see whats wrong? I've checked temperatures, they are fine
<MasterShrek> but if you only have 4 partition, then you dont need an extended partition
<balleyne> rohan: I THINK you can just add the module to /etc/modules
<rohan> balleyne: ah, thanks
<MasterShrek> ic
<ckin2001> balleyne, thats what you do
<soldats> http://youtube.com/watch?v=79YizcqJuN4 lolwut?
<soldats> i luled
<wy> MasterShrek: I usually have C: and D: because I keep my data in D:. And all the things in C: is quite disposable
<belphegor> hi, can someone help me? i am trying to get my x server to see a font i've installed to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts.. they all show up in OO and other programs, but xfontsel doesn't pick it up and i need it to for my xscreensaver lock theme. anyone know what's up? thanks!
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: nothing happened when you did that? a brute force way could be just to log out and back in, the app should load on startup even if you've managed to close it now
<MasterShrek> rohan: you can also put modprobe <module> in /etc/rc.local
<wy> MasterShrek: Windows is fragile...
<tritium> soldats: don't post offensive URLs, please
<MasterShrek> wy: true that
<MasterShrek> what filesystem are you going to use for the D: drive?
<wy> MasterShrek: sometimes weird things happen and I have to reinstall the system
<MasterShrek> i know how that goes
<soldats> tritium, oh dang sorry i thought i was somewhere else
<wy> MasterShrek: So I want to let the data in D: so that I just need to ghost my fresh windows into C
<jahisthebalance> yeah I'll try, hopefully that would do it, I mean, obviously its still connected
<MasterShrek> yea, then deal with the rest later, after linux is installed, but are you making your D drive fat32 or what?
<wy> I still don't know what's wrong with the partition table. I did it quite carefully
<MasterShrek> couldnt tell you
<belphegor> anyone know what i mean? the xscreensaver lock is looking for "-*-neuropol-*-r-*-*-*-80-*-*-p-*-iso8859-1" and i have neuropol installed, it just doesn't recognize it... a
<docgnome> wy: partition tables are deep magic.
<jahisthebalance> it just seems a little counter intuitive for something to be on the panel initially that can be removed but not put back on
<wy> MasterShrek: I just made it ntfs
<jahisthebalance> oh well I'll see you all soon I hope
<MasterShrek> ok, should be good, i was going to suggest that
<ckin2001> jahisthebalance, you can also try these two commands : sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart , sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher restar
<docgnome> wy: I don't think anyone _really_ understands them.
<wy> docgnome: That's strange. We can only have four main partitions
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: there are some things that are panel items/gadget things, and other things that go into the notification area on the panel when a program is running - that's the difference
<wy> I wonder if all the hds are the same.
<wy> I've heard of LVM. Is it good?
<docgnome> wy: *shrug* no idea. It seems like it wouldn't be a limitation of... what are they called... AH! solid state drives.
<docgnome> but I could be wrong.
<crazy_bus> I had a number of downloads in my 'downloader for x' list.  However I ran out of hard drive space on one of my partitions.  This seems to have caused the program to lose the download list.  Is their anyway to get it back?
<jahisthebalance> fair enough, I'm just gonna logout and in and hope for the best
<mage__> crazy_bus: downloader for x?
<jahisthebalance> cheers
<wy> Maybe I should be more tolerant about this mess. The machine is like a organism full of nasty...
<virtual> Is it possible to change the mouse wheel scrolling? like to one page per wheel click
<rohan>  MasterShrek thank you
<crazy_bus> mage__: download program also called d4x
<mage__> so its a download manager, you run out of diskspace and it empties its queue? doesn't seem right
<MasterShrek> np rohan :) its quite a handy file really
<wy> It's really not decidable. I'd rather we don't have file systems at all.
<jesse> have a question here about Terminal as im new to Ubuntu im trying to learn the terminal and my problem seems to be i can move files or items with in a file folder but i cant move it from one location to another am i doing something wrong ?
<virtual> Also I have flash installed but firefox doesn't pick it up :/ 7.10
<mage__> wy: hahahaha none at all? or just one big one?
<IcemanV9> virtual: restart the firefox
<virtual> I did
<jesse> if anyone has a moment and could help
<mage__> how did you install it virtual?
<kjp2> wow, i just installed apache and my http.conf is empty
<virtual> Still asks me to install the plugin, and it fails then
<ckin2001> virtual, did you install the plugin?
<balleyne> jesse: what command are you using to move files? try typing 'man mv' (without the quotes)
<wy> mage__: Maybe with one huge database
<MasterShrek> virtual: 64 bit?
<virtual> add/remove in apps
<IcemanV9> jesse: what was the command that you tried to move or copy
<virtual> 32
<mage__> oh
<MasterShrek> virtual: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MasterShrek> give that a try
<balleyne> jesse: mv is sort of like cut/paste, while cp is more like copy/paste
<Kobaka> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jesse> mv -v filename location
<Kobaka> yeah
<MasterShrek> :)
<wy> currently the things are often "lost" in the file system. It's really hard to organize them.
<silent_> awn is kinda cool.. installed it to play around with it, not a bad little applet
<silent_> I'm not really into eye candy though
<jesse> i can get the files to move with inthem selves but i cant seem to move them from one file to another
 * MasterShrek isnt either
<jesse> err folder to another
<virtual> i miss vista's hit winkey and type to find apps :/
<virtual> any way of doing that in ubuntu?
<ivan> virtual: launchy
<ivan> oh, klauncher or something
<ivan> klaunchbar?
<balleyne> jesse: hmmm... I don't know what that wouldn't be working
<ckin2001> jesse, i dont follow what it is that you cant do
<stunatra> virtual, ALT+F2
<ivan> virtual: Katapult
<mage__> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10_i386.deb <-- virtual: might want to install that deb, for flash
<MasterShrek> jesse: is it possible you dont have permissions to the target folder?
<biabia> this one drive works, burns and reads. the other one ejects and the light comes on but it wont read or burn. i should unplug the cord inside and check the connection?
<virtual> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<mage__> but did it actually install?
 * syc_ brb..
<balleyne> jesse: location can be a filename or a folder, and it can be a relative or absolute path.. if you've got the command right, permissions could be the issue
<balleyne> jesse: do you get an error message?
<IcemanV9> jesse: you might rename the file instead of move
<jesse> yes i get error message
<IcemanV9> s/might/might have
<jesse> like the command is not right
<virtual> alt-f2 is a bit awkward to press, any chance of changing it to f2? :P
<balleyne> jesse: give us an example of a specific command you're trying then maybe?
<jahisthebalance> yeah that didn't work guys
<jesse> i move a file from like say inside documents to a folder but when i open the folder i cant seem to get the file to move back
<MasterShrek> virtual: should be something in, system > preferences, maybe keyboard shortcuts or something
<jesse> see what im saying
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: blah... so, running 'nm-applet' from the command line doesn't do anything?
<docgnome> jesse: it's becoming slightly clearer
<xwin> I'm newbie Ubuntu user, long time Linux user (Red Hat, Fedora).  Ubuntu doesn't support WPA-PSK. Everytime I tried WLAN with WPA-PSK authentication, Ubuntu crases.
<wers> what interface fonts can you recommend? i want something other than sans :D
<virtual> thanks MasterShrek!
<jahisthebalance> no, I mean its obviously working
<wers> i'm using a typical clearlooks-like look and feel
<MasterShrek> np virtual
<docgnome> jesse: so you can move files from one directory to another one, but you can't move it back?
<virtual> trying rebooting to see if firefox recognizes it then
<wers> what fonts can be fit for that? :)
<jahisthebalance> I just don't have the selector thing anymore
<jesse> exactly
<docgnome> jesse: how are you moving them? Draggint them with gnome (or whatever) or using the command line?
<ckin2001> jahisthebalance, sudo nm-applet & ?
<MasterShrek> xwin: sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant ?  i dunno if it comes by default or not
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: right.. I had that problem a while back, I was almost positive that running nm-applet brought the applet back (ie. the selector)
<jesse> im trying to learn the terminal and commands as ive researched as much as i can the commands and such i can move the files using the desktop but the fun so im told is in the terminal
<docgnome> jesse: which did you use to move these files?
<xwin> MasterShrek, thanks, will try that.
<docgnome> jesse: if it was the command line, please tell us exactly what you typed to move them.
<jesse> mv -v Filename Location
<jahisthebalance> yeah I'm trying some variations on that
<xwin> MasterShrek, is that wpa_supplicant?  not wpa-supplicant ?
<balleyne> jesse: exactly, like, with a specific example and filenames
<MasterShrek> im pretty sure its an underscore
<MasterShrek> !info wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in gutsy
<docgnome> jesse:  and what are you typing to try and move them back?
<MasterShrek> hmm
<jesse> mv -v picture1.jpg Pictures
<mage__> xwin: tab completion?
<jahisthebalance> but nothing...
<docgnome> jesse:  and what exactly does it say when you do that?
<mage__>  apt-get install wpasupplicant
<jesse> trying to move them back to documents from My Pictures
<mage__> (I'm on gutsama)
<jesse> and the commands arent working the same i get error message
<davidthedrake> Does anyone have a good guide on how to get Freespace 2 up and running well with Gutsy?
<docgnome> jesse: so you moved them into My Pictures and you want to move them to Documents?
<slava_> hi
<mnemonica> Hey, anyone use emulators for old gba games?
<balleyne> jesse: what is the exact error message you are getting?
<jahisthebalance> no other ideas on how to get the wifi spot selector back on the top panel?
<docgnome> jesse: show me exactly what you type to move them back and exactly the erros message you get.
<jesse> yes so i cd Pictures and tryed to mv -v picture.png Documents and it did not work
<xwin> it ways 'wpasuplicant is already the newest version.
<docgnome> jesse: ah.
<jesse> am i doing something wrong ?
<docgnome> jesse: and the Pictures folder is inside Documents?
<jesse> was i not suppose to change directory
<balleyne> jesse: you can change directory
<docgnome> jesse: Yeah. It is looking for Documents within the Pictures directory.
<balleyne> jesse: but then you need to change the path
<jahisthebalance> it becomes a little aggravating how easy it is to put a fish there
<mnemonica> repeat: Hey, anyone use emulators for old gba games?
<jon_> I am having problems with video playback in vlc any ideas?
<mage__> I dont, try visualboyadvance
<jesse> was inside i moved it from documents to pictures which pictures folder was in documents and i just cant seem to pull it back out of pictures and put it back in documents
<mnemonica> I'm having issues getting sound to work correctly in a few of the ones I'm trying.
<balleyne> jesse: so, you might have to say ../Document (.. means parent directory), or /home/jesse/Documents or something, if you don't put a path it looks for it in your current directory
<docgnome> jesse: so (if I understand correctly) what you want to type is mv -v picture.png ../
<alecw1> Hello, I'm getting a weird error whenever I login to GNOME. After I enter my credentials, it gives me an error: "Assistive technology support has been requested for this session, but the accessibility registry was not found. Please ensure that the AT-SPI package is installed. Your session has been started without assistive technology support." I have no idea what's wrong. The at-spi package IS installed, and I even reinstalled it for confirmati
<docgnome> jesse: ../ stands for the parent directory of the one you are currently in.
<mage__> just some of them?
<jon_> I compiled the latest from source but I am still having playback issues its almost as if the codecs aren't installed
<balleyne> jahisthebalace: hahaha... yeah, I can imagine - I'm trying to dig around for you a bit (though I'm not on an Ubuntu machine at the momnt)
<jesse> in the Pictures Directory ?
<jesse> or either or
<mage__> mnemonica: if its just some of them, its probably the emulator cant do it 100%
<docgnome> jesse: so that will move picture.png up one directory
<docgnome> jesse: in the Pictures directory
<mnemonica> mage__: Eh... It's pretty much all of them. Either the sound is really choppy or it doesn't load at all... For instance, using mednagen, the sound doesn't even load.
<alecw1> jesse: ./ stands for the current directory, and each subsequent '.' adds one more parent.
<jesse> i c
<jesse> let me give that a shot thank you
<IcemanV9> mv -v ~/Documents/Pictures/picture.png ~/Documents/picture.png
<balleyne> jesse: You can run the mv command in any directory, but you'll need to change the paths for the filename and to the Location to be relative to the directory that you're in
<alecw1> jesse: ~ stands for the home directory (/home/YOURNAMEHERE)
<mnemonica> mage__: Would you like to see the error message I'm getting...?
<rsvampire> Hey, I'm having problems with Ubuntu detecting my onboard sound even though it's disabled in my BIOS... can anyone help me out?
<docgnome> jesse: I suggest you find a tutorial on the command line. Or pick up a book about it, such as Just Enough Unix
<docgnome> rsvampire: howdy.
<MasterShrek> find out what driver is being loaded and blacklist it
<docgnome> rsvampire: still no luck?
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: ... are you sure you have the notification applet on your panel? a bit of a far fetched guess, but if that's gone then nm-applet will have no where to appear
<mage__> mednagen an emulator or game?
<rsvampire> docgnome: hey hey!
<rsvampire> docgnome: I'm baaaaack! :P
<mnemonica> mage__: Mednafen is an emulator
<mage__> mnemonica: sure, pastebin or privmsg
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: if you open a program like say... pidgin, will that appear in the notification area?
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: also, `ps -e | grep nm-applet` should tell you for sure if the applet is running (whether or not you can see it)
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: lsmod | grep snd      <-- pastebin the output
<rsvampire> docgnome: well I found another program called gconf-editor and in the ALSA mixer settings it still says "use ALSA:HW:0"
<mage__> oh an all in one, interesting
<jesse>  it worked thank you for your help and yes i may just go get a book its a bit comfusing  but thanks everyone
<docgnome> rsvampire: I didn't have to use that. lemme see If I can remember
<jahisthebalance> balleyne: as a matter of fact it does not
<rsvampire> rsvampire@rsvampire:~$ lsmod | grep snd output
<rsvampire> grep: output: No such file or directory
<rsvampire> rsvampire@rsvampire:~$ lsmod | grep snd
<rsvampire> snd_rtctimer            5216  0
<rsvampire> snd_emu10k1_synth       9344  0
<rsvampire> snd_emux_synth         40064  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
<rsvampire> snd_seq_virmidi         9216  1 snd_emux_synth
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: there you go!
<rsvampire> snd_seq_midi_emul       9088  1 snd_emux_synth
<mage__> woah pasting BAD
<rsvampire> snd_emu10k1           152864  2 snd_emu10k1_synth
<rsvampire> snd_util_mem            6656  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
<rsvampire> snd_via82xx_modem      18444  0
<astro76> !ops | rsvampire
<ubotu> rsvampire: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<jahisthebalance> well how do I turn that back on?
<rsvampire> snd_hwdep              12168  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
<rsvampire> snd_seq_dummy           5380  0
<MasterShrek> !paste | rsvampire
<ubotu> rsvampire: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rsvampire> snd_seq_oss            36864  0
<rsvampire> snd_via82xx            33192  0
<MasterShrek> dont kick
<rsvampire> snd_ac97_codec        122200  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx
<rsvampire> snd_pcm_oss            50048  0
<rsvampire> snd_mixer_oss          20096  1 snd_pcm_oss
<astro76> MasterShrek, kick is best way to stop flood
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: ok, try right-clicking on the panel, Add Applet, and make sure to put a Notification Area onto the panel, then see if those programs appear
<nixternal> no, quiet is the best way to stop a flood
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: also, 'ps -e | grep nm-applet' should tell you if it's running, regardless of whether or not you can see it
<rsvampire> snd                    69288  18 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<Myrtti> ban would be equally good though
<rsvampire> gameport               18704  3 snd_via82xx,emu10k1_gp
<mnemonica> mage__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48172/    (Pasting to channel -burrrrrns- us.)
<mage__> LOL
<rsvampire> soundcore              10272  1 snd
<rsvampire> rsvampire@rsvampire:~$
<rsvampire> grep: output: No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: dont do that again lol
 * astro76 stands corrected
<davidthedrake> How can I run a .JAR file?
<mage__> yea the ban + wait a few mins seems more effective
<elkbuntu> !paste > rsvampire
<astro76> davidthedrake, java -jar file.jar
<jahisthebalance> okay well when I right click on the panel, adding an applet is not an option
<elkbuntu> rsvampire, PM me when your flood has finished
<mnemonica> mage__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48172/
<mage__> mnemonica: does sound work on your computer normally?
<mnemonica> mage__:  Yep.
<mnemonica> mage__: Sure does. Everything else works fine.
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: sorry, maybe it just says "Add" or something? when you right-click a blank area of the panel? (assuming you're in Gnome and not KDE or XFCE)
<jahisthebalance> is says add to panel...
<mage__> odd, it shouldn't complain about /dev/dsp then
<docgnome> balleyne: yes, it does.
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: try sudo rmmod snd_via82xx
<elkbuntu> gah
<docgnome> MasterShrek: it's a problem with setting the right default soundcard
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: ok, yeah, that's what you want. Click than, then select something that says Notification Area or something like that from the list, and drag it to the top left where those icons should be appearing
<docgnome> MasterShrek: he has onboard sound and a soundblaster card
<MasterShrek> docgnome: he wants it totally disabled though
<RoDoX> folks, hi! if i install some KDE app on a gnome-based distro (e.g. ubuntu), will it work properly or not?
<docgnome> MasterShrek: and he want wants to use the sound blaster no the onboard card
<jahisthebalance> oh, you just add a notification area,  sweet
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: ok just did that
<jahisthebalance> thanks a lot
<crdlb> RoDoX: it will work, but it will use a lot of memory
<mage__> MasterShrek: disable an onboard sound card? thats what the bios is for ;)
<icemario> why are window managers so slow?
<jahisthebalance> now I have four network managers open ;)
<docgnome> MasterShrek: Aye. It won't stay that way though. I have the same setup and have to fight it all the time
<crdlb> RoDoX: and initial startup will be a bit slow since it has to run some kde services
<icemario> Windows Shell is so much quicker
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: ahahaha, nice! better than none, lol
<MasterShrek> its set in bios anyway
<docgnome> mage__: but Ubuntu ignores the BIOS settings
<mage__> icemario: managing windows is haaaard
<docgnome> mage__: and detects it
<RoDoX> crdlb, more than it would use if installed on KDE?
<mage__> it didn't used to
<xwin> how do I edit grub ?
<docgnome> believe me, It does now.
<m1k3> What port does Remote Desktop use
<balleyne> RoDox: slowER, but I wouldn't say slow - depends on your machine *shrugs*
<jahisthebalance> thanks a lot!
<icemario> mage__: like managing?
<m1k3> In ubuntu
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: ok now what?
<docgnome> or at least with my BIOS
<icemario> what do you mean by managing?
<balleyne> jahisthebalance: np!
<crdlb> RoDoX: when you're on kde, you'll already be running the kde services for all your other kde apps
<icemario> you just do windows update
<docgnome> It's a grade A pain in the butt.
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: did that disable it? i think that was one of them, but i dont know which
<mage__> if I ran into that I'd bitch and whine on the kernel mailing list like no tomorrow
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: let me restart really fast and I'll tell ya
<RoDoX> crdlb, so you mean that my gnome-based ubuntu will try to emulate the some KDE kernel to run it...?
<docgnome> heh.
<m1k3> What port does Remote Desktop use in Ubuntu?
<docgnome> Isn't it just going to reload the driver on restart?
<MasterShrek> lmao
<crdlb> RoDoX: no, kernel is much lower-level than gnome or kde
<MasterShrek> yes
 * MasterShrek headsmacks
<docgnome> heh
<mage__> m1k3: remote desktop? like the vnc sever? try port 590x
<kitofhawaii> m1k3: for outbound connections, the outbound port is 3389.
<icemario> will Ubuntu run on a system with 192MB of Ram?
<balleyne> RoDoX: it will load KDE services and libraries and such and run your program, it's not emulation but it's extra stuff on top of what Gnome would usually be running for native programs
<ckin2001> m1k3, rdesktop is a client, not a server
<icemario> or will it be swapping like crazy?
<mnemonica> mage__: Any ideas...?
<mage__> icemario: might want to use icewm on that
<RoDoX> but it depends on the app or it will always work that way if i run KDE apps on ubuntu?
<crdlb> icemario: I'd recommend using xubuntu on that
<balleyne> RoDoX: so, that takes up more memory. It's still certainly doable, I run Amaro and some other KDE apps in Ubuntu all the time, it's fine
<crdlb> or something else that's lighter than gnome
<mage__> or xubuntu, thats nice
<RoDoX> balleyne, no errors? o_O
<BrendonJ> Hi.  I'm trying to DL an attachment from <http://rt.cpan.org/Public/Bug/Display.html?id=21625> using CURL or WGET.  But when I do, I get HTML display code -- NOT the attachement.
<BrendonJ> How do I actually get the attachment DL'd from a shell/command line?
<mage__> mnemonica: try visualboyadvance? emulators aren't my expertise, breaking things is :)
<balleyne> RoDoX: but KDE apps will run faster in KDE, because you won't need both KDE and Gnome libraries running
<RoDoX> i see....
<mnemonica> mage__: Eh, tried that one already, same issues. Thanks though.
<StEaLtHtHiEf> Question!?  Easy fix for my microphone?
<balleyne> RodoX: nope, no errors, it works fine, just know that it takes more memory to run and some more hard disk space because you need both KDE and Gnome libraries
<mage__> really? do lsof -n | grep dsp then
<RoDoX> ...and some more processing, then
<balleyne> RoDoX: but it's pretty common to run apps across desktop environments if you have reason/interest too, just keep the performance in mind in case there's a native alternative
<tuntun> has anyone tried setting swappiness to zero? did it speed or slow your system?
<icemario> what's a good reason to use ubuntu over fedora?
<m1k3> ckin2001, I know that I just needed to forward the right port so I can control it when I'm somewhere else
<mosno> icemario: better repos
<icemario> repos?
<docgnome> icemario: repositories
<RoDoX> can you tell me whtas the best distro'version': KDE or GNOME?
<icemario> software libraries?
<balleyne> RoDoX: yeah, though.. to be honest, I've never really noticed any huge difference
<mosno> icemario: yea
<StEaLtHtHiEf> gnome
<RoDoX> so do I
<StEaLtHtHiEf> it works
<MasterShrek> RoDoX: its personal preference
<balleyne> RoDoX: KDE vs Gnome is a never ending subjective argument - it's personal preference really, they have their strengths and weakenesses
<docgnome> icemario: kinna. repositories are where software is downloaded from when you install programs with apt-get
<MenZa> RoDoX, depends if you prefer KDE or Gnome. I prefer Ubuntu to Kubuntu, personally.
<mosno> kubuntu shot itself in the foot by including dolphin as default filemanager, imho
<mage__> for me the best distro is the one that includes vncviewer
<MasterShrek> agreed mosno
<StEaLtHtHiEf> I liked dolphin
<RoDoX> hm...that question just poped up when i knew about the new version of KDE...
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: ok well it worked after I type the command in but it resets after I restart
<docgnome> rsvampire: welcomeback
<rsvampire> docgnome: thanks
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: i know
<docgnome> rsvampire: yeah, well it would heh.
<tuntun> who's tried setting swappiness to zero? did it speed or slow your system?
<icemario> so ubuntu won't run on a 192MB of ram machine?
<MasterShrek> i was going to tell you that but you rebooted too fast
<RoDoX> so lets get to the point: whats the best thing on ubuntu vs KDE/
<icemario> isn't there a laptop option?
<Jordan_U> mage__, ssh -X > *
<docgnome> icemario: I'd use xubunutu for a machine like that
<mage__> icemario: it might, but xubuntu would be better.
<icemario> k
<MasterShrek> !blacklist | rsvampire
<ubotu> rsvampire: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<icemario> xubuntu is official right?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> gnome works great, but takes some tweaking to make look pretty.  KDE looks great, love the menus, but some things take a little work to get running.  In my opinion.
<docgnome> icemario: yes
<mosno> icemario: firefox will stil pwn you
<mage__> icemario: whats the specs on that laptop?
<balleyne> RoDoX: as a sidenote, you can have both gnome and kde install and choose which one you want to use at login btw
<docgnome> icemario: there are four Ubuntu projects. Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Edubuntu
<icemario> Well it has 512 megs of ram
<icemario> but I can only use 192
<tuntun> !swappiness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swappiness - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<docgnome> icemario: ouch. I have a laptop like that
<RoDoX> balleyne, you mean to DL nd install both OSOS: ubuntu and kubuntu?
<rsvampire> MasterShrek and docgnome: my problem is that sometimes Ubuntu will detect my onboard sound until the asoundconf settings are loaded after I log into GDM
<StEaLtHtHiEf> Anyone got an easy fix as to why my mic isn't working?
<icemario> yeah, it's called VMware ;)
<Jordan_U> mage__, especially with -c if you have a slow connection
<balleyne> RoDoX: there are slightly difference philosophies, Gnome tends to try to simplify things and make them easier to use while KDE tends to have more configuration options.. I mean, the best way is to try them both
<docgnome> icemario: I actually ran FreeBSD on it till the screen broke :-( it was a great little laptop too.
<StEaLtHtHiEf> I agree with balleyne
<tuntun> kde is like sitting in front of the controls of a 747... not good
<mage__> Jordan_U: aye
<StEaLtHtHiEf> pclinux wasnt bad for me either.
<balleyne> RoDox: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/
<tsukasa> yo guys... i have a media pc hooked into my tv and im trying to figure out a good way to control it from my laptop
<RoDoX> whats the current version of GNOME? (for ubuntu 7.10)
<docgnome> icemario: It was nice and fast. Course... I didn't run X so :-P
<MasterShrek> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.18.3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 44 kB
<icemario> docgnome: the only reason I can't run with 512 is because I use VMware
<Fudus> how can i control mouse wheel scroll speed? currently it only goes down once per click
<Fudus> I'd like to make it do a page instead
<MasterShrek> 2.18.3
<icemario> I'm actually running XP Pro
<icemario> using VMware
<mage__> why in a vmware?
<docgnome> rsvampire: well... my question is... do you really care that you don't get the gdm sound?
<icemario> dunno
<balleyne> RoDoX: you can have one installed of Ubuntu and install both the Gnome and KDE desktop environments, essentially you have Ubuntu AND Kubuntu - the caution is that you get a whole slew of apps, because you get all the apps from both, but then you can choose which desktop environment you want to use at login
<tuntun> whereas gnome has all of that functionality, just hidden in gconf
<tsukasa> yo guys... i have a media pc hooked into my tv and im trying to figure out a good way to control it from my laptop... any ideas?
<onats> can anyone recommend a program that can manage downloads of my network centrally?
<Fudus> oddly I find ubuntu faster in virtualbox rather than on the livecd :/
<onats> this program will be installed n a server
<Fudus> yay cd access time
<RoDoX> =/
<lonejack> problem: first installation kubuntu, Installed firefox, xchat with Adept install, he asked me admin password. Everything gone right. Now, when I open terminal, I try to login with su, the password before doesn't work. Somebody can help me?
<docgnome> icemario: aye. not running X is a Good Thing(tm) though. If you wanna become a command line wizard.
<icemario> what is virtualbox?
<balleyne> RoDoX: Gutsy has Gnome 2.20
<StEaLtHtHiEf> when I have both gnome and kde installed i got some menu item additions/changes that annoyed me.
<ckin2001> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<RoDoX> so KDE must be older than GNOME...
<mage__> tsukasa: what sort of control?
<rsvampire> docgnome: well I really don't... but my problem stems from if Ubuntu detects my onboard sound first... then changes it to the "default" card with the asound settings... a lot of programs will still use/integrate the onboard sound anyways
<docgnome> Oh right.
<docgnome> rsvampire: forgot that bit
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: so what module do I need to blacklist? my VIA82xx?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> kde4 is out ..soon..
<corevette> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Firefox_3_Beta_2_Testing_is_Today_Icon_Updates
<icemario> is there anything wrong with running VMware?
<mage__> tsukasa: you could use vnc to bring whats running on it to your screen, or use something like synergy to share the keyboard/mouse
<docgnome> rsvampire: now that I think about it... I had that problem with VMWare
<mage__> icemario: no
<balleyne> RoDoX: I believe so, KDE used to have some non-free dependancies so the GNOME project was started to create an entirely free desktop, but since then KDE's non-free dependancy (Qt) became free
<tsukasa> mage__, well see thats the thing, at first i thought ssh would be good since im using it to play videos... but when i do vlc via ssh it doesnt work
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: did it seem to disable the right card when you ran that rmmod command?
<docgnome> rsvampire: it was using the onboard sound for Virtual machines
<mage__> icemario: running in a vm is just silly ;)
<tsukasa> mage__, not vnc, it would lag too much
<tsukasa> mage__, i can look into synergy
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: yeah, it seemed to
<docgnome> Now how did I fix that...
<mage__> tsukasa: DISPLAY=:0 yadda
<tsukasa> oh really
<mage__> ^ for ssh
<linxuz3r> tsairox,
<Fudus> no way of changing mouse wheel speed?
<linxuz3r> tsukasa,
<Fudus> that is most :(
<linxuz3r> Fudus,
<linxuz3r> sire1,
<MasterShrek> then yes, bit its snd_via82xx  (case sensitive)
<rsvampire> docgnome: yeah in any case it's helping me learn Ubuntu/Linux a lot more figuring this dang problem out
<linxuz3r> hey guys
<RoDoX> balleyne, "used to have..."?
<icemario> mage__: but if I want to play a game that only runs on windows, I don't have to restart, but then again, it doesn't take that long to restart
<docgnome> rsvampire: heh
<linxuz3r> who thinks ubuntu roxorz?
<sire1_> linxuz3r: ?
<ckin2001> icemario, wine runs games too :D
<linxuz3r> just greeting
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: alot of ubuntus power is under the hood
<tsukasa> mage__, so vlc DISPLAY=:0 blah or DISPLAY=:0 vlc blah
<mage__> tsukasa: I guess I should be less vague; try doing DISPLAY=:0 someprogram
<linxuz3r> ckin2001, cedega runs games much better
<tsukasa> sec let me try
<ckin2001> linxuz3r, spot me 5$ a month?
<balleyne> RoDoX: Qt (used by KDE) used to be under a non-free license, but it is now under a free software license - while it was non-free, GNOME was created to make an entirely free desktop, but now they're both free destops
<Fudus> actually having to pay for software, what a thought ;)
<linxuz3r> for
<mage__> theres also export DISPLAY=:0, and you run your command, this is assuming you've got X running on that TV computer
<linxuz3r> its only 5 bucks
<Fudus> cedega i assume
<mozart> hello, i have an external USB 500GB MyBook driver, if i format it to ext3 then will  it ask me for disk mount checks too like the other normal ext3 harddrives, coz thats a bit annoying then as an disk is mounted an unmounted several times, can someone answer this?
<docgnome> Fudus: a horrible thought.
<mordecaeu> i need help, my xserver wont start. when i run startx, i get this: http://rafb.net/p/RxdMfi95.txt
<balleyne> RoDoX: version numbers aren't a great sign of age though, but in this case I guess it's true
<linxuz3r> 5bucks is worth the money to get your compatible games to be played in linux
<mage__> mozart: disk mount checks? ;)
<icemario> linxuz3r: You can download the CVS version for free :)
<Fudus> gnome started after kde, because of kde's old licence on kde
<mozart> yes dont you know that?
<icemario> of cedega
<RoDoX> balleyne, i got it...and both KDE or GNOME are compatible with compiz-fusion?
<linxuz3r> icemario, really wow nice
<mage__> mozart: nope, does it pop up a window and harass you?
<Fudus> because qt wasn't open source at the time, hence gnome was made
<balleyne> RoDoX: yep
<mozart> you know when u start ubuntu it does the disk mount check
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: alright done and done ran sudo update
<mozart> on every 30th boot
<mage__> mozart: tune2fs will let you fiddle with the numbers for that harassment though
<docgnome> rsvampire: what programs are doing that exactly?
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: apt-get has nothign to do with it but ok :)
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: i think there's a way to disable that, i've just never tried.
<RoDoX> balleyne, i dont know...if they are both free and offers good exp to the user, so why are they different?
<mozart> so the answer is yes a external ext3 drive does it too
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: reboot now, and see what happens
<tuntun> how can I make an html doc save any new contents of a text area in the html for next time? (dont say html chan)
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: no I meant I ran sudo update-initramfs -u
<RoDoX> balleyne, i mean...why a single project instead of making them different/
<mage__> mozart: I've never been asked about checking things when I mount them, so I really dont know
<RoDoX> why not**
<icemario> will ubuntu work with a Intel PRO/2200BG Wireless?
<mozart> how do you guys keep your external drives?
<rsvampire> docgnome: WINE and Ardour and a bunch of other little programs are trying to use my integrated card
<RoDoX> icemario, it does
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: ok, probably a good idea
<balleyne> RoDoX: *shrug* personal preference I guess, people like the choice, they're doing different things in some areas, plus the competition can be healthy
<rsvampire> :MasterShrek alright rebooting now
<docgnome> hrm.
<mage__> whats with these floodbots?
<RoDoX> on my nobo, and i didnt need to install any driver
<tuntun> how can I make an html doc save any new contents of a text area in the html for next time?
<mage__> tuntun: look at tiddlywiki or something
<balleyne> RoDoX: also, they've got entirely different code bases.. if one was a fork of the other than I guess it would make sense for them to join up, but they're completely separate pieces of software
<RoDoX> balleyne, i agree. but it seems that the users havnet noticed any difference between each other
<balleyne> RoDoX: there are many other Desktop Environments too, Fluxbox, XFCE (in Xubuntu), Enlightenment, etc
<c0mp13371331337> tuntun - is php or any type of database available on the server where the HTML is stored?
<RoDoX> balleyne, as far as I know, Xubuntu is a light-project from ubuntu...right
<balleyne> RoDoX: oh, there are lots of differences, it's just kind of hard to say whether some differences are advantages or disadvantages is most cases I guess
<tuntun> nope, just a single html doc
<lucian> my CTRL+ALT+L for lock screen for some reason isn't working. how do i do it via command line?
<mozart> so do you guys keep your external drives formated to ext3? and how do i answersome here highlighted as i am having a difficult time reading it all looks same and moves too fast.
<RoDoX> i see...hard to tell huh?
<balleyne> RoDoX: yeah, it uses the XFCE environment instead of Gnome or KDE, and a lot of other light-weight apps by default
<IndyGunFreak> RoDoX: it really just a matter of preference mostly.  Yes there are differences, but its not something to get real worked up about... 99.9% of the time, if it works in KDE, it will work in Gnome.
<mage__> mozart: I just use tab completion mo<tab>
<c0mp13371331337> tuntun - So I'm assuming you're using the HTML doc as a local file, not accessing it across the web?
<lucian> hi IndyGunFreak
<balleyne> RoDoX: you should give KDE a try, maybe not by installing it, but burn a live CD of Kubuntu (or some other KDE-based distro) to give it a spin
<IndyGunFreak> lucian: how goes it...
<tuntun> yes
<lonejack> what is the difference between to open a terminal with root instead of 'su'?
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: nope-a-lottapus
<mage__> mozart: I've got one drive formatted ext3 I think, my sister has it though
<lucian> same stuff different day
<tuntun> well actually both
<lonejack> are not the same
<balleyne> RoDoX: personall, I prefer Gnome I guess, that's what I've stuck with, but we use KDE at my university
<abhi> hi i want to put gutsy on a new machine. i want it to have the exact same software packages as another machine I have. what is the easiest way to accomplish this?
<IndyGunFreak> balleyne: lol, now that i disagree w/... I generally prefer KDE only over paying taxes and root canals
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: still detecting and using my slot 0 card (VIA 8237)
<IndyGunFreak> lucian: having probs, or just hanging out?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> Please!  I'm in a band, and we have a show saturday. I would like to record it using Ubuntu and can't get my microphone to work! =(  Has anyone had this problem?  Does anyone know how to fix it?
<RoDoX> so you guys mean that there are no apps that RUNS ONLY in one distro version and does not on another one...?
<Myrtti> abhi: do dpkg --get-selections > file on the first
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: is snd_via82xx still dispalyed why you type: lsmod | grep snd ? dont paste the output again though :)
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: I tried running gconf-editor and editing some ALSA settings and that didn't work eiterh
<abhi> Myrtti: ok then?
<mage__> Myrtti: does that include dependancies?
<mozart> i am having troubles with aMSN, suddenly the app opens but there is nothing inside, this never happened before, is it because of my theme, i mean i open aMSN but the window is just empty
<lonejack> Please: what is the difference between to open a terminal with root instead of 'su'? Are not the same thing?
<balleyne> abhi: you could create an image of the partition and copy it over.. that would make sense for large deployments, but for a single copy there might be simpler options
<tuntun> tiddlywiki looks good :)
<edellingham> Hey guys...
<Myrtti> abhi: get the file to the second and do dpkg --set-selections < file
<balleyne> RoDoX: nope, not that I've ever heard of
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: why not just use pidgin?
<MasterShrek> mozart: you can use pidgin for msn
<balleyne> RoDoX: there's a difference between distros and desktop environments though
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48176/
<mozart> i dont know how to use pidgin, it never shows me all my contacts
<abhi>  Myrtti: and what about if I want to create large installations?
<balleyne> RoDoX: but, generall speaking, no in either case
<Myrtti> abhi: then there was smth with dselect which I can't remember
<rsvampire> it would seem it's still showing up
<edellingham> Anyone know where the hell to get the Snow Globe plugin for compiz?  I heard about it on Linux Action Show and I can't find the plug in anywhere...I can find video's...but no actual plugin...anyone know where to get this?
<abhi> Myrtti: I want to have a custom install. how do i do that?
<Myrtti> abhi: *shrug* get a proxy ;-)
<onats> can anyone recommend a program that can manage downloads of my network centrally?
<RoDoX> balleyne, should i be concerned about virus for ubuntu?
<abhi> Myrtti: u mean i need to set up an apt mirror?
<Piratero> hello
<mozart> i open pidgin give it my login and all, and then its just empty, i cant see my contacts and all the other stuff i am used to
<Myrtti> abhi: sorry, got to run for shopping
<rsvampire> I typed "blacklist snd_via82xx" in the initramfs file was that the wrong thing to type?
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: well its still getting loaded...weird, how about adding: rmmod snd_via82xx    to /etc/rc.local ?
<mage__> apt-get -u dselect-upgrade <-- abhi
<c0mp13371331337> tuntun - good luck with that, in that case!  I know it's obviously possible if the server has sql support, or at least PHP, cause you can use PHP code that will dump the contents to a text file, then retrieve the contents of that file and put them in the text box.  But without those, I'm sure it's possible, just not easily.  If you find out though, let me know, cause I've been wondering how to do it without PHP/sql myself!
<mage__> google is your friend
<astro76> lonejack, 'su -' is identical as it gives root's environment, using sudo it's sudo -i
<IndyGunFreak> RoDoX: i run Gnome on 1 laptop, and mY PC, and I run Xfce on an old laptop that I have.  There are a couple of KDE apps that I like(Amarok, Ktorrent to name two), if you want to use them on Gnome, use them, when you apt-get install, it will resolve a bunch of dependencies, so you can use them, same w/ gnome on KDE, and gnome/kde apps on xfce
<balleyne> RoDoX: no, ubuntu doesn't even ship with anti-virus software by default
<MasterShrek> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Piratero> is there a way to check what permissions a file has through a script?
<Piratero> i need to check if it is executable
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist     i guess
<mosno> balleyne: either does Windows ;)
<mage__> corruptionoflulz: tiddlywiki is a dhtml ajax thing that'll edit its own data, locally
<abhi> mage__: ok can u tell me how to do that with apt?
<mage__> weps
<abhi> mage__: again?
<balleyne> mosno: haha, true, but windows doesn't ship with much of anything
<mozart> pidgin just shows me when someone is logged in, i cant send offline messages to anyone, also i cant see my contacts in the first place, what to do?
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: that file is blank, do it anyways?
<Piratero> well, another question is: is there a way to elegantly "lock" a program from a user? that way a particular user can't run in a particular time?
<mosno> balleyne: indeed
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: the initramfs just has to do with the order of when they are loaded
<balleyne> RoDoX: though there's a bit of a debate whether or not you should be running anti-virus software in linux, but most people don't - however, you could install clamav from the ubuntu repos if you want a virus scanner
<Piratero> whoa, there is a lot of commotion here!
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: what do you mean doesn't show you your contacts?.. and I get offlne messages all the time
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: i was wondering that too, is there a different file in /etc/modprobe.d that has somethign to do with blacklisting?
<mage__> abhi: I'm actually clueless as far as doing this, never actually done it
<tuntun> c0mp13371331337: well actually someone just earlier suggest "tiddlywiki", and it looks like what I'm after :)
<mozart> ok can u see all your msn contacts in Pidgin please tell me how to
<balleyne> RoDoX: (some argue that virus scanning in linux is at least a help to windows friends, so viruses aren't spread even if infection is not a concern)
<astro76> balleyne, not sure where this debate is taking place, you'd be pressed to find anyone recommending antivirus unless serving windows files
<mage__> run a command on computer A, copy file to computer B, run two commands, should do it
<mozart> hang on i go open it now
<balleyne> astro76: true, I guess I'm thinking more about firewalls, lumping the two together
<abhi> mage__: ok and what will that do?
<ckin2001> Piratero, if [ -x filename ]
<astro76> balleyne, that makes more sense ;)
<MasterShrek> mozart: buddies > show > offline buddies
<mage__> oh good
<mozart> wait where is that option please
<mage__> I dont have to answer his question, as I'm clueless ;)
<mosno> balleyne: if the Windows folk aren't running a local a/v, they've got bigger fish to fry
<Piratero> ckin2001: ah thanks... do you also happen to know an elegant way of "disabling" a specific user to being able to execute a particular program?
<balleyne> RoDoX: if you want a more advanced firewall than the basic iptables in Ubuntu, I believe Firestarter is a good choice
<mage__> mosno: im running windows with no a/v
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: I've got "blacklist" "blacklist-framebuffer" "blacklist-modem" "blacklist-oss" "blacklist-scanner" and "blacklist-watchdog"
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: try clcicking your buddies menu, show, then click "offline buddies"
<MasterShrek> mozart: i just told you
<Piratero> ckin2001: i'm writing a program where i can toggle the user's ability to execute this program
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: but no "my_blacklist" file
 * mosno hands mage__ a large frypan
<mage__> mosno: I've been running windows with no a/v longer than you've been running linux
<balleyne> mosno: hehe very true
<mosno> mage__: yes but you're elite
<mozart> ok thanks i will try now, at the moment all i see is a white plain window and nothing at all
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: hmm, im honestly not very familiar with ubuntu's module schem there, i would think in blacklist
<RoDoX> good answer! i'm gonna try this firestarter! and one more thing...do you think that ubuntu (server edition) is mature enough to use as a server manager?
<mage__> oh
<ckin2001> Piratero, you could have a group setup that is allowed to execute this program, and add/remove the user from that group
<MasterShrek> is there other lines in blacklist that look like they are blacklisting modules?
<ckin2001> Piratero, or, you could muck around with linux acls - quite a mess
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: there we go... that's the correct file
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: check show offline buddies, and show empty groups
<RoDoX> i mean, as a server Open source operating system?
<balleyne> RoDoX: I'm using ubuntu as a server at home, but personally I prefer other distros, we use Debian and Red Hat at my office
<RoDoX> and why ubuntu doesnt have your preference?
<mage__> woah woah woah keywords
<mozart> ok COOL yes that worked, thank you, and i thought gnome was supposed to be simple, or maybe i am too dumb, i would never have thought of looking in there, but then i have not used pidgin before, after trying 1 time
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: so just type "snd_via82xx" in the blacklist file right? I don't have to have a command for it or anything?
<Piratero> ckin2001: thanks!!!!
<tjl11> rodox: probably because of the release schedule?
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: thathas nothing to do w/ gnome, thats a setting in pidgin you didn't havge set correctly
<RoDoX> tjl11, wht do you mean?
<balleyne> RoDoX: the sudo thing in Ubuntu is a bit annoying when you're working with a server... for one thing.. *shrugs*.. but it's been working fine for me at home, but I'm only doing a few simpler things and it's doubling as a workstation
<mozart> ok
<mosno> Etch is newer than LTS iirc
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: i think you want: blacklist snd_via82xx     rsvampire are there other lines in there that look liek that?
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: if anything, its a pidgin *issue*, but its really not an issue, it just installs default w/ those options unchecked.
<mage__> balleyne: sudo bash, set a root password, go from there
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: also change back the initramfs stuff you did, and reupdate that
<mozart> ok thanks guys that helped me out
<tjl11> balleyme: sudo passwd root
<astro76> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<tjl11> balleyme: I wouldn't suggest it though
<balleyne> ubotu comes to my defence, lol
<IndyGunFreak> tjl11: lol, you just did.
<MasterShrek> nice cover
<MasterShrek> =P
<RoDoX> balleyne, in other words, it works properly, right?
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: I've got a few yeah "usb mouse, usbkbd, eepro100, de4x5, eth1394, snd_intel8x0m, i2c_i801"
<ckin2001> i always just sudo sh and have myself a root shell
<balleyne> I actually didnt know how to do that, but the fact that ubuntu is configured that way by default lends itself more to desktop use than server use in my opinion
<belphegor> eh, i use su all the time... i'm too lazy to keep repeating sudo all the time, hehehe
<tjl11> chin2001: that's even better :D
<RoDoX> is it too heavy, if compared with red hat?
<tjl11> ckin2001*
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: ok, just copy whatever scheme is used for those
<balleyne> the sudo thing is more of a general sign that it's more desktop oriented than server oriented, at least right now
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: if the word blacklist is there, use it, if not just do whatever the others have
<belphegor> but, you can use sudo su, which is the same thing...
<IndyGunFreak> RoDoX: why are you asking these questions here, this si a support channel,,.,, but Debian is far superior to RH in my opinion.
<balleyne> RoDoX: to be honest, I'm not expert when it comes to servers or anything, but Red Hat's got the reputation and the years of experience in that space, Ubuntu's been shining in the desktop area and just entering the server space
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: yeah the word blacklist is used so I used it :P alright I'll reboot again and see what happens
<mozart> hi there ok, another question for PIDGIN, are there any other cool plugins for it and so, stuff to make it a bit cooler
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: i'm really not sure, i consider it a pretty good program to begin w/.
<MasterShrek> mozart: guifications
<balleyne> RoDoX: Ubuntu's been fine for me as a server, I'd try it, sure, but other distros are more mature in that respect and have been around for longer
<MasterShrek> ahem, slackware, ahem
<ckin2001> balleyne, red hat is the brand name.  its not free.
<MasterShrek> sorry, got an itch in my throat
<balleyne> RoDoX: Red Hat being the big name, something like Debian being closer to Ubuntu in design but closer to Red Hat in terms of.. proving itself over time I guess
<mozart> um no what GUIfications but like sending more smiley stuff and so
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: what are those?.. i've heard of them but never tried them
<tjl11> balleyne: I like debian better as a server distro rather than ubuntu.
<RoDoX> because the ubuntu forum has no ppl up to answer these questions and i need to know what distro is the best thing no matter if this is either for each single machine or for some opteron X2-based server...
<mozart> sorry not GUIfications but more stuff for sending
<belphegor> mozart, if you want some plugins for pidgin, you can always "sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack"
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: like a little pop up that says when people log in or out, you can also use it for when they are away, idle, stuff liek that
<IndyGunFreak> RoDoX: whats best, is the last one you try, there is no "best"..
<balleyne> ckin2001: it's free in the important sense, just not in the sense of cost - but CentOS is a clone of RHEL and that's free in both senses of the word
<belphegor> most of them are silly though
<balleyne> tj11: agreed
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: hm, where do i get it?
<mozart> ok cool thats sounds nice, i will check it now, does it have the extra smilies
<mage__> RoDoX: think of distro as how it comes out of the box, and you can change it however you want.
<RoDoX> true, but there is 'better than'..isnt there?
<belphegor> i don't think so but it does add a lot more features
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: well to be honest, i dont know in ubuntu lol, you it may be part of a plugins package in apt somewhere, else theres always the old fashioned way
<IndyGunFreak> RoDoX: but nobody can tell you what's better, what works for some, doesn't work for others, fact of life.
<ckin2001> IndyGunFreak, that may be true, but debians better
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: I also re-updated my initramf file as well
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: well, i was thinking the old fashioned away anyways
<balleyne> RoDoX: yeah, agreed... "better than" meaning less tweaking...some distros are more well suited for certain uses, so you don't need to customize the software as much
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: hey hey! it's gone... fantastic
<RoDoX> sorry about this, but im a new dumb in the linux world....
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: good luck :)
<MasterShrek> awesome
<RoDoX> balleyne said everything.
<perfector> anyone using moblock or ipblock tell me which ones better...
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: lemme find you a link
<IndyGunFreak> ckin2001: i agree, but the thing is, if you have some major hardware prob, etc, that you can't overcome in Debian, but you can in say, Redhat, then you're probably going to use redhat.
<mage__> RoDoX: I'm using ubuntu because both redhat and debian bit me in the ass as far as upgrading packages goes
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: that was seriously an annoying issue! so I have a question... even though it's disabled in the BIOS why was Ubuntu still detecting and using it?
<belphegor> they only real difference between distros are the package managers, and the repos... haha
<balleyne> RoDoX: haha, I don't mind, I'm only a few months ahead of you - dig around online, there are lots of good linux mags and blogs and such out there, I've been taking everything in daily via RSS feeds and just learning everything I can
<mage__> IndyGunFreak: could just use redhat kernel in debian ;)
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: i have no idea
<IndyGunFreak> mage__: we're talking to newbies here...
<mage__> fairnuff
<MasterShrek> !info pidgin-guifications | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> indygunfreak: pidgin-guifications: toaster popups for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-3 (gutsy), package size 157 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<ckin2001> IndyGunFreak, i gave redhat several chances, and every time ended up in dependency hell.  i'll use windows instead of redhat
<MasterShrek> :)
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: hmm, thanks.. i've not found it.
<mage__> ckin2001: what about uh, apt-rpm? yum? rpmplzwork?
<ChasmX7> Hello, I know very little about Ubuntu though, I am curious is there a way to run windows based programs? Games in particular is what I'm looking for. Love to try out Ubuntu but being a gamer, it has me hesitant.
<rsvampire> ckin2001: is that including Fedora?
<MasterShrek> its in universe
<tuntun> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ckin2001> rsvampire, up til core 2
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: no, i know that, i mean i hadn't found it when searchig, it must not havesearched properly, i have universe ready
<c0mp13371331337> chasmX7 - sudo apt-get install wine
<ckin2001> from about v6 or so
<MasterShrek> !wine | ChasmX7
<ubotu> ChasmX7: please see above
<tuntun> thanks ubotu!!!
<ChasmX7> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<tofaffy> What is the command to make a user and set a password?
<ChasmX7> Awesome, thank you.
<balleyne> ChasmX7: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<mage__> tofaffy: probably something better than adduser
<c0mp13371331337> Wow, this Ubotu guy is really smart.
<balleyne> ChasmX7: to see what programs run well or not so well in wine
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu | c0mp13371331337
<ubotu> c0mp13371331337: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MasterShrek> c0mp13371331337: its a bot
<rsvampire> the ubotu guy is a bot! lol he just spits out info
<mage__> i mean useradd
<c0mp13371331337> A TYPING ROBOT?!
<MasterShrek> =P
<rsvampire> he's not really a person he's a bot set to fetch info on FAQ's and stuff
<MasterShrek> probably just a script
<mage__> tofaffy: cant you do that in the gui? System -> Admin -> User -> Etc
<IndyGunFreak> c0mp13371331337: no, when users who know certain bot signals type a command, ubotu responds and says whatever that command prompts.
<rsvampire> ubotu but yes he's full of great directing info for new peeps (like me and a bunch of other people)
<tofaffy> mage__, ssh :)
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | c0mp13371331337 for example
<ubotu> c0mp13371331337 for example: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ChasmX7> Thanks, everyone.
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: yes ubuto is very handy
 * IndyGunFreak <3's ubotu
<mage__> tofaffy: useradd doesn't add the user to certain groups, which are useful for using the gui
 * MasterShrek smacks ubotu with a large trout.
<c0mp13371331337> !Make me a sandwich
<MasterShrek> make it yourself
<c0mp13371331337> !sudo make me a sandwich
<MasterShrek> =P
<c0mp13371331337> :-D
<mage__> !xkcd
<ubotu> xkcd is possibly the greatest geeky webcomic ever. It even makes jokes about Ubuntu. http://www.xkcd.com/  and especially the one about 'sudo make me a sandwich' - http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<balleyne> ahahaha, I was just digging for the xkcd link....
<Ladyrelena> Hi I'm looking to use WUSB54AG and I do not know how to config a ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | Ladyrelena
<ubotu> Ladyrelena: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crazy_bus> the harddrive checks for errors every 30 mounts.  How can I force a scan now?
<astro76> !fsck | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Ladyrelena> It doesn't exist non compatable?
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: lol! how did you do a smack command? (I've forgotten nearly all the IRC commands
<crazy_bus> thanks astro76
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: i typed that manually, it was always just a script in mirc or something
<rsvampire> oh and for you guys with the sudo sandwhich
<rsvampire> here's a pic
<rsvampire> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<c0mp13371331337> rsvampire - Duuuuuude, that's awesome.  So classic!
<Ladyrelena> ubotu- I couldn't find a good compatable link to my device
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: how do you start pidgin-guifications.. i can't start it from terminal.
<balleyne> rsvampie: ubotu even linked to that comic in it's xkcd factoid, lol, I was impressed!
<Ladyrelena> indygunfreak- I couldn't find a good link to it
<rsvampire> balleyne: wow! yeah he's a pretty intelligent bot
<IndyGunFreak> Ladyrelena: thats a general faq on how to setup 99% of wireless devices, read through it.
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: in your buddy list: tools > plugins
<icemario> do you guys like solaris?
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: you may need to restart pidgin first though
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: duh...lol, i don't know why i didn't look there..,. thanks
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: i especially like the ATER theme for it
<ppcguy> hey all. Any suggestions for a good live cd for trouble shooting windows computers? IE virus scan software, scubbers, keytracker finders etc?
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: youll have to google it though
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: ok, thanks...i'm looking through it now.
<balleyne> ppcguy: might want to check out  SystemRescueCD, not sure if that's exactly what you're after though
<c0mp13371331337> ppcguy - Yup, it's called the Ubuntu Live CD.  It will take care of ALL your Windows problems!
<ppcguy> thanks, looking through that site right now
 * Jay-Oh-En can see you
<ppcguy> I do a lot of trouble shooting for my job, and just think it would be a lot easier with a live disk
<Hyperblade> hi iv just got my comp and want 2 no if frostwire with go with my Ubuntu softwere
<balleyne> ppcguy: I think it's more useful for recovery, either getting files, repartitioning things, resetting windows passwords, etc - its great for that. Not sure that it'll scan for viruses though or anything
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: so what distro/version are you running man?
<c0mp13371331337> ppcguy - So just very general software?  Cause I know they have live CDs of tools that search for SPECIFIC viruses and malware, but I would assume you're looking for an all-in-one?
<Hyperblade> would'nt know ae how do i find out
<icemario> what's a good reason to use ubuntu instead of slackware?
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: slamd64 on my laptop, slackare on my file server
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: how often does pidgin update/upgrade?..lol, I think i've recompiled 2x this month..lol
<ppcguy> balleyne: That's the prob I'm running into.. Thinking I might have to go the morphix route and just make something custom
<balleyne> icemario: package manager
<timandtom> If I have a file in /Folder1 I want to link to /Folder1/Folder2/blah.pdf, what would the filepath be? I need it to be relative
<icemario> slack has no package manager?
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: not really sure, whats it at now?
<IndyGunFreak> 3.1
<IndyGunFreak> well, 2.3.1 i think
<MasterShrek> IcemanV9: it does, but slack's package mangager doesnt download packages from the net
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: i just compiled 2.3.0, proably 2 weeks ago..lol
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: i havent updated it for awhile, maybe i should and i could stop using amsn for my msn account tath wont connect
<balleyne> icemario: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackware#Package_management
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: yeah I'm just using Ubuntu 64 dual booting XP I tried KDE but I'm gunna wait until KDE4 comes out
<tjl11> 2.3.1 fixed alot of msn bugs
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: im stoked for kde4, not until next month i guess
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: i know when i went from like 2.2.1, to something else, there were some security bugs they fixed.
<hadiaziam> hi..i got problem when start my web server using ssl.. it show " Syntax error on line 9 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ssl:
<hadiaziam> SSLEngine not allowed here "
<tjl11> I'm on it right now
<tjl11> :)
 * MasterShrek is all over pidgin 2.3.1
<hadiaziam> how to solve it?
<balleyne> hadiaziam: what does that line of the file say?
<hadiaziam> balleyne: SSLEngine On
<icemario> any reason to use ubuntu over solaris?
 * tjl11 smacks mastershrek with a trout
<tjl11> :P
<balleyne> hadiaziam: did you add that yourself? seems like it's gotta be moved elsewhere maybe... I dunno, maybe the context of the line is the issue? *shrugs*
 * MasterShrek wipes the slime off
 * Jay-Oh-En eats the trout
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: I know! I love the new library thing they are doing! and I've been thinking about running Hackentosh OS X on my computer
<balleyne> icemario: Solaris is non-free, it's not open source (though it may be one day)
<hadiaziam> balleyne: yes..i add myself
<tjl11> icemario: open source is powerful
<hadiaziam> i follow from ubuntu guide
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: because now with KDE 4 you can run KDE programs naitivly in Leopard, I think OS X and Linux are gunna make huge leaps in 2008 because Vista sucks so bad
<balleyne> icemario: and Solaris isn't linux, it would be easier to migrate from ubuntu to red hat or debian or suse or whatever since they're all linux, solaris would be more of a change
<MasterShrek> im running vista dual boot on this machine, seems to run fine for me, havent had many problems
<balleyne> icemario: so you have much more freedom with linux, at least as things stand today
<MasterShrek> disabled alot of stuff though
<Hyperblade> hey im iv got 4.1 i think would frostwire work with that or what should i use?
<tjl11> balleyne: actually you can download solaris for free
<balleyne> tjl11: I'm talking about free in the important sense - freedom
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: I'm just tierd of Windows in general... been running it my whole life and I'm tierd of all this DRM, CD Key, Can't Do Anything to My Interface Operating System
<tjl11> balleyne: ah okay
<IndyGunFreak> rsvampire: then you'll find a linux distro you like... eventually
<crazy_bus> I tried the command shutdown -F -r now but it restarted without doing a check
<icemario> how big is a desktop ubuntu install?
<icemario> on your hard drive?
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: i hear you, i dont really have a reason for having vista on it, but i figure i better know about it a little bit, it will be around when i get a job and stuff
<balleyne> icemario: 4-5 GB I think, depends what else you install
<tjl11> icemario: probably about 3-4GB
<balleyne> icemario: Xubuntu might be a bit smaller
<rsvampire> IndyGunFreak: yeah, I'm starting with Ubuntu because I'm a noob but I think I like Debian and the .deb system better than the .rpm files
<icemario> nah I'll stop using VMware
<icemario> I'll go native
<icemario> then I have 512 mb of ram
<IndyGunFreak> rsvampire: well, personal opinion, the debian package system, absolutely kills RPM, in my opinion, but tis all opinion
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: yeah that's what Microsoft has going for it... software and driver  compatibility and lots of it
<ppcguy> 2nd that IndyGunFreak
<MasterShrek> rsvampire: its about the biggest thing they got working for em
<icemario> longhorn is coming out
<rsvampire> IndyGunFreak: yeah I totally agree with you there... and that's what I like about Linux... you can have an opinion and can choose one that works for you and your needs
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: yeah, only thing I don't like about Linux so far are the buggier drivers and softwares
<MasterShrek> icemario: longhorn was codename for vista iirc
<timandtom> MasterShrek: Nah, I think the biggest thing is wasted space, or perhaps used up RAM. Oh, you meant GOOD things...
<perfector> anyone using moblock or ipblock tell me which ones better...
<praveenm> hi, is there any way to transfer files using ANY im client to gtalk on winxp
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: sure everything is free, and they are all very useful and pretty but sometimes they don't work as well as they should
<IndyGunFreak> rsvampire: it is indeed ... i just wish i could get my GPS to work on Linux, then i'd blow away my XP partition.  but I formatted, gave XP 20gigs, ubuntu 230..lol, so i dont use XP for anything but managing my GPS
<balleyne> MasterShrek: I think it's also being used for Windows Server 2008 though, ran across that today
<ppcguy> longhorn was indeed the codename fo vista
<icemario> Global Positioning System?
<MasterShrek> havent seen server 2k8, sounds scary
<rsvampire> IndyGunFreak: yeah, I'll probably keep XP and just think of it as a game console by the years end
<IndyGunFreak> ppcguy: that was microsofts way of saying, "lets see how long we can horn these people"
<tuntun> !death
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about death - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> rsvampire: yup.
<tuntun> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<balleyne> rsvampire: a buggy, virus-ridden gaming console, hehe
<ppcguy> IndyGunFreak: LOL! Indeed.. money grubbin bastids
<tuntun> lawl
<IndyGunFreak> tuntun: now that was a good one, lol
<rsvampire> balleyne: lol yeah!
<IndyGunFreak> tuntun: it used to say, "I'm sorry, I don't know the meaning of Life, I'm just a bot"
<timandtom> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<timandtom> !and everything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about and everything - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yurimxpxman_> is there a command (other than ls) to display the size of a file?
 * MasterShrek is compiling pidgin 2.3.1 right now :)
<different_realit> hey
<rsvampire> IndyGunFreak: alright man, I'll probably be back on in the next couple days
<tuntun> *hugs ubotu*
<rsvampire> MasterShrek: alright man I'll be back in a few days... thanks for all your help man!
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: so am i... on my PC and my laptop, i'll hafve to boot my old laptop tomorrow morning and recompilei t.
<MasterShrek> np rsvampire
<ZIDTY> guys
<rsvampire> see ya around guys!
<IndyGunFreak> rsvampire: np, good luck
<optocus> hello
<MasterShrek> yea, im sick of amsn, its a pain in the butt
<optocus> i installed ubuntu and i need some help
<MasterShrek> whats the problem optocus
<ZIDTY> i am getting error after install in ubuntu gutsy on my laptop .. it says cannot find device by uuid .. about my HD .. what shall i do ???
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: still helpin the noobs eh? ;p
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: does it actually have any advantages over Pidgin?... i've heard if you can get a webcam to work, it supports webcam chat.
<MasterShrek> ZIDTY: replace the uuid in your /etc/fstab with the actual /dev/xxxx device
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: whatup meng
<optocus> i have a large resolution widescreen LCD and the resolution doesn't appear in the list
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: yea, once in awhile
<MasterShrek> haha
<optocus> how can i set it up manually?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: ..lol, newbs?..  sup
<balleyne> ZIDTY: the UUID may be wrong in /etc/fstab, you can use a live CD to correct it
<ppcguy> optocus ATi or Nvidia?
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: i dunno, i dont have a webcam
<optocus> Nvidia
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: j/k i switched over to arch linux, so i hang out in #archlinux and they refer to this channel as noobs ;p
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: me either,
<MasterShrek> it froze on me like twice, i was angry at it for awhile lol
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: everyone does
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: lol
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: arch.. ya i tried that one... but i couldn't get myu dual displays going.. so it went into File X
<ppcguy> optocus, do all the updates then open synaptic and get the nvidia restricted drive if it doesn't show up w/ update
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: File X ?
<balleyne> ZIDTY: need more details?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: trashcan..lol
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: still usin slamd64?
<timandtom> MasterShrek: Dunno how it compares to other ones, but the Xbox Live Vision cams actually pretty nice. Plug and Play on windows. Not too expensive either.
<ppcguy> that's what I did. Running dual 19's here.. Worked great
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: u kno it
<MasterShrek> how arch?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: oh lol, i got dual display runnin..
<ZIDTY> i installed using live cd guys .. i m also getting mounting error in fedora 8 after install on same laptop .. i dont no what shud i do .. fedora 5 though runs fine after install but package manager isnt working in that 1
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: hmm, maybe i'll give it a whack again
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I have installed PulseAudio on Gutsy and now I do not have any sound in anything. When I try to play something in totem, it says "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" and in RhythmBox, the progress bar doesn't move when I double-click a song to play it.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: arch is good, i just switched to Openbox
<baba> can we ask question directly in the chan ?
<timandtom> baba: Yes
<optocus> you want me to update everything?
<ppcguy> baba: Ask away
<MasterShrek> openbox? whats that a window manager?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: easiest way for me was just copied my xorg.conf from my ubuntu install
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, thats one way.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: yeah
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: the only good way for me, as messing with nvidia-settings never got things quite right
<different_realit> I've got the following problem: I have laptop and I use putty to connect to a linux system where I run a bash script that uses dialogs. Everything is fine.  When I try to do the very same thing but using putty from a linux computer the dialogs instead of being grey they have q and % all over the place... like having frames but not with lines but symbols! Plus when I copy the file to my computer, which runs ubuntu, I CANNOT see ANy
<different_realit> dialogs :(((   Please any ideas ?
<balleyne> ZIDTY: the UUID is a specific id for your hard drive and it's specificed  in /etc/fstab so that your drive can be mounted at boot time. If you use a live CD, you can manually mount the drive, check its UUID, and correct it in /etc/fstab
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: hmm,
<ZIDTY> one more thing guys can you tell me how do you reply to any1 with their nick in here ??? :)
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: pidgin is done compiling...
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: its a more l33t WM
<IndyGunFreak> on my laptop, still going on my pC
<balleyne> ZIDTY: I just type "username:" - I don't know any IRC commands, lol
<timandtom> If I have a file in /Folder1 I want to link to /Folder1/Folder2/blah.pdf, what would the filepath be? I need it to be relative
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak: got my slack build runnin on it
<baba> i try to install ubuntu on a box with a bad cd-drive... i can boot the live cd but theres a problem in the install... can i download the iso and mount it directly in the live cd?
<ZIDTY> :)
<baba> or can i do a network install when im on the live cd?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: why are u guys compiling pidgin? ;p
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: new version.. and MasterShrek was using a version from like 3mo ago..lol
<balleyne> baba: are you sure it's a bad CD drive? have you done a check to make sure it's not a bad CD?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: slamd64 doesnt have a package for 2.3.1
<MasterShrek> and its got msn updates i guess
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: ah
<MasterShrek> and my msn doesnt work in pidgin, i use amsn and its a pain
<timandtom> baba: What version are you trying to do? I had trouble burning the latest one, took me about 3 tries to make a good cd.
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: you didn't see that security release on Pidgin?  it was something to do w/ remote crashing.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: hmm, let me check the arch repos ;)
<baba> i did no problem on the cd its just my cd drive stop spinning for no reason sometime...
<ZIDTY> thnx guys i will try changin stuff in etc/fstab then consult more :)
<baba> timandtom the enw one...
<IcemanV9> ahh! ... slamd64 = slackware for amd 64
<balleyne> baba: have you done a check disk thing though on the live CD menu? you might want to do that to ensure the integrity of your disk
<docgnome> IcemanV9: sounds more like a video game
<MasterShrek> IcemanV9: its an unofficial port, but yes
<baba> balleyne i did and theres no problem on it...
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i might try arch again on my laptop... ...
<tuntun> baba: maybe the laser diode is failing...
<optocus> how do i update?
<timandtom> baba: Only thing I can think of is to check the integrity... If thats not it, I can't help :) I installed about 2 weeks ago
<MasterShrek> docgnome: you must have had an n64 =P
<IndyGunFreak> optocus: update what?
<docgnome> MasterShrek: Yeah... Heh :-P
<MasterShrek> optocus: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update, followed by: sudo apt-get upgrade
<balleyne> baba: does the CD drive stop at the same point in the install always? (not sure of any other methods myself, but I know they're out there)
<MasterShrek> =P
 * IndyGunFreak hates upgrading
 * IndyGunFreak hates upgrading... clean install!  ftw!
 * MasterShrek is happy not to be using gentoo
<ppcguy> optocus: In Gnome. Click on System->Admin-> UpdateManager
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: i think its pretty great
<baba> balleyne im gonna retry to burn a new cd
<Micheru> hey i just set up an old box i have, and put a 15 inch crt monitor on it that i know can manage 1024*768, but it isn't in the screen resolution list, how would i add it to the list
<baba> tx for the help
<MasterShrek> every single thing you install has to be compiled...what a pain
<optocus> i asked how i set the resolution to a custom one and i was answered to upgrade the driver first
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: im off next weekend, i might mess around with it again
<optocus> ok
<ppcguy> Micheru: ATi? Nvidia?
<Micheru> ati
<tuntun> baba: did you check the md5sums?
<IndyGunFreak> optocus: lol, well that command will upgrade your distribution.
 * timandtom wonders how you guys can seemingly fix ANYTHING, but can't seem to answer a simple question about file paths
<Micheru> Rage 128 pro 32MB
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: damn im suprised, only pidgin 2.3.0-2 in the arch repos
<optocus> ah ok
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | Micheru
<IndyGunFreak> optocus: what type of video device?
<bigal> do hsf's usually have a thermal pad or something i'm about to apply new thermal paste
<ubotu> Micheru: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ppcguy> Nvidia Indy
<balleyne> timandtom: did you have a question?
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | optocus
<ubotu> optocus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> there are no proprietary drivers for a Rage card :)
<tuntun> micheru: you need to make a custom "modeline", google it
<ppcguy> if you are lazy for nvidia get automatix, thought I don't suggest it since you won't learn much
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: only pidgin 2.3.0-2?.. lol, slackers(although i think Ubuntu only has like 2.2.0 in the repos)
<Evanlec> bigal: these days yes they usually come with some thermal compound on there, if u have u own paste, scrape that off first and use ur own
<IndyGunFreak> ppcguy: don't recommend automatixc here.
<sploodge> Is there a precompiled syslinux package?
<bigal> not compound
<bigal> between the fan and heatsink
<elkbuntu> ppcguy, i dont suggest it because it's inherently broken
<IndyGunFreak> optocus: don't use automatix
<balleyne> ppcguy: automatix has a real spotty reputation, not a great idea
<tuntun> micheru: you need to make a custom "modeline", and paste it into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> i had 2.2.1, but i dont know if i installed that or if it was already there lol
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: yea, well, im guessing its because arch users dont care as much about an app like pidgin because its not very 'l33t' idk ;p
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak:  i don't think there is a propriotry driver for my card
<ppcguy> IndyGunFreak: I'm not in any way advocating it, however there are those that pop in here for the quick answer, seems to be the best way to weed those out
<IndyGunFreak> ppcguy: when you recommend it, you advocate it.
<timandtom> balleyne: Yeh, I have a file in /Folder1, i need to link it to /Folder1/Folder2/file, what would the filepath be? I need it to be relative so it works on different computers as well
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | ppcguy
<ubotu> ppcguy: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<tjl11> evanlec: I edited the PKGBUILD, I have 2.3.1
<Micheru> tuntun: ill have a look thanks
<balleyne> ppcguy: and the best way to ensure they come back for more help later on ;)
<optocus> NVidia GeForce4 MX440, and the LCD has resolution 1680x1050
<elkbuntu> ppcguy, no, it's not. they come back later with much more than just a simple problem
<IndyGunFreak> balleyne: lol
<IndyGunFreak> optocus: ok, there's instructions on that page to install the nvidia driver.
<Evanlec> tjl11: lol...u just edited the pkgbuild, what edits did u have to make?
<Evanlec> tjl11: upload to AUR!
<ppcguy> very true. I recant my previous statement and offer up a Vista box for sacrafic
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i was just looking at that... AUR looks very appealing
<rafael_RRJJ_> somebody already did use procmail?
<optocus> ok thanks
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: aur is indeed appealing, so is ABS (the arch build system)
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<balleyne> timandtom: the path for a symbolic link shouldn't really matter.. I mean, as long as you get it right in the command to create the link, it will then work fine on that machine - not sure what you mean about on other computers though, do you mean accessed through a network? or when you copy it over to another machine?
<bigal> Evanlec, is there usually a pad between the fan and heatsink, i toko mine apar tto clean it but it was old and filled with dust
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: tho tbh ive only compiled a couple packages myself
<IndyGunFreak> wussy..lol
<MasterShrek> bigal: ive heard of using toothpaste if u got no putty for it
<Evanlec> bigal: i think there should be nothing between the fan and heatsink as thatwould restrict airflow
<sploodge> I'm switchin' to Gentoo!
<MasterShrek> bigal: i dont know for sure if thats ok to do or not though
<IndyGunFreak> sploodge: see ya next week
<rafael_RRJJ_> 	
<rafael_RRJJ_> I configurei the postfiz, but if sending messages to the procmail, they will not. I set the procmail?
<tamzie> exit
<c0mp13371331337> Anyone have any ideas on removing the color 'hints' that GNOME is giving firefox to change the color of web-widgets, certain text, etc within a web page?  Because of my odd color scheme, some text gets changed to a different color, and I just want to see it how the web master intended it.
<MasterShrek> sploodge: any specific reason?
<tamzie> Hi all
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: well, yea, but remember Arch has a rolling release system, whereby things are getting updated down the pipe all the time
<sploodge> Gee, I'm not stupid.
<bigal> MasterShrek, i have thermal paste, i didn't know if it was a crappy old pad or just a ton of dust in betwene the two (7 YEARS WORTH)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i'm gonna have to look into arch further.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: including things like the kernel
<MasterShrek> bigal: yea, probably time for giving your pc a good blow job
<IndyGunFreak> sploodge: i didn't say you were stupid, i just said see ya next week... Gentoo is really a distro for advanced users.
<sploodge> Uh, where can I find the syslinux package?
<Evanlec> bigal: more likely the latter
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: you dont compile your kernel manually?
<timandtom> balleyne: I'm putting the links into an open office spreadsheet(#openoffice is dead, i tried), and the filepath for me is /home/brian/Folder1/Folder2/file, when it goes to a friends computer, the link wont work because it points to /home/brian
<sploodge> @IndyGunFreak: I've used BSD.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: well u certainly can, but let me see here
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: i see, what u running currently?
<MasterShrek> btw is it 64 bit?
<timandtom> balleyne: so i need the filepath to be something that doesnt require /home/brian at the beginning
<IndyGunFreak> sploodge: well, i've used Gentoo, for a week.. just because you use it, doesn't mean you understand it...
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: 2.6.23-ARCH SMP PREEMPT
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: and yes
<bigal> Evanlec, way ahead of you guys, its down in pieces at cousin's house just working on it an dinstalling/configuring ubuntu on his comp
<Micheru> "  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync" what are all the numbers after "800x600@60"?
<tuntun> QOTD: "just because you use it, doesn't mean you understand it..." bwahahaa!
<MasterShrek> Evanlec: Linux 2.6.24-rc5 x86_64
<Evanlec> MasterShrek: lol that the latest?
<MasterShrek> yea
<Evanlec> nice
<sploodge> Why the hell does this distro not have apt repos!?
<c0mp13371331337> Isn't that the Windoze slogan?
<bigal> Evanlec, so just thermal paste the hsf with nothing between the fan and heatsink and thermal paste it to the cpu
<Evanlec> havent encountered any bugs with the rc's?
<simplechat> c0mp13371331337, we crash, so you don't have to?
<timandtom> simplechat: More like "We crash, so you know what to expect."
<c0mp13371331337> Heh....
<balleyne> timandtom: oooh, I thought you were talking about symbolic linking on the filesystem level... I've never dealt with links in OpenOffice.org, but I know about general filesystem paths... so, ~ is your home directory, . is your current directory (or nothing means current too), so, just Folder1/Folder2/file would work, or ./Folder1/Folder2/file... that might work, but your friend will need to have that file in the same
<IndyGunFreak> c0mp13371331337: their tech support slogan is, "Please restart your computer
<Evanlec> bigal: apply a very small amount of paste on the cpu (spread it evenly with a credit card) and then clamp down the hsf, thats it
<c0mp13371331337> Dude, I work in tech support, I think it's ANY tech support's slogan.
<IndyGunFreak> bigal: you should be able to google installing a cpu fan, its easy though
<IndyGunFreak> c0mp13371331337: true....
<simplechat> timandtom, how about just "were just in it for the money."
<bigal> the cpu fan install ins't the problem i just wanted to know about a thermal pad
<balleyne> timandtom: sounds like a messy thing to do in general though, is there any reason you need to link to it? is there another way to just put the content in the file (maybe link to somewhere else within the file) or something? *shrugs*, it just seems like it's really easy for that sort of thing to break
 * IndyGunFreak has no room to talk, had a CPU fan fall off a PC he built 2yrs ago...lol, still not sure how that happened
<sploodge> Hey, how do I get the Ubuntu version?
<c0mp13371331337> What's worse, I work for RESTAURANT tech support, where stupid hostesses call in, wondering why their system lost sync with the network after having been on for 7 months straight.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: did the cpu fry?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: no... fortunately when the PC shut down, the lady i built it for had enough sense that she knew something was wrong
<wers> how do I get the opensuse 10.3 look for my gutsy desktop? :)
<tuntun> evanlec,bigal: you can use your finger, smear a bit on the cpu and a bit on the heatsink
<IndyGunFreak> she started it back up, on for 10min, back off... then she called me.
<astro76> sploodge, lsb_release -r
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i'm not really sure how it happened, i'm pretty anal when I build PC's, making sure everything is tight, etc...
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: but she had recently moved, and i think it might have gotten jostled in the move
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: yea, well processor must have had the safety mechanism whereby it throttles itself if it gets too hot
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: who knows.. i figure it probably shut down due to heat.
<timandtom> balleyne: Ok, ill try that. And yeh, i tend to do things the hard way XD Easier in the end, hard now.  btw, would I need to add file:// at the front? or however thats supposed to be spelled
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: on older AMD processors this feature was not there, and thus, losing the hsf would cause your cpu to reach 800C in a matter of seconds
<xwin> I'm a long time Linux user (Red Hat, Fedora). I just tried Ubuntu 7.xx in my laptop with Windows XP Pro and now I can't boot XP.
<IndyGunFreak> yikes...lol
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: all processors today have a heat-sensor shut off
<IndyGunFreak> i cant remember what type of CPU this one had, I know it was AMD, cuz thats about all I use... I think it was 2.1 Athlon
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: needless to say the processor was fried
<balleyne> timandtom: hmm, yes... I think two // would be correct... three would be part of the filesystem (ie. the root directory) - but I think you'll need to just use trial and error for that
<IndyGunFreak> sounds it.
<timandtom> Evanlec and IndyGunFreak: Outa curiosity, whats about safe max temp for a CPU?
<tjl11> evanlec: I can't upload my pkgbuild to AUR
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: i always figure if i can't smell it, its safe..lol
<timandtom> balleyne: Ok, thanks. Ill try some stuff out, and probably be back in a few :)
<Evanlec> timandtom: processor should not be above 70C under any circumstance
<tuntun> Evanlec, IndyGunFreak: the well known video to demonstrate cpu asplosions is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxNUK3U73SI
<Evanlec> tjl11: why not?
<tjl11> the guys in #archlinux says I'm not allowed to do that
<Evanlec> tuntun: that the one from toms hardware? i love that video
<Evanlec> tjl11: wtf? anyone can upload to aur
<timandtom> IndyGunFreak: Good plan, haha, but I'd rather not trial and error myself to death :P
<tuntun> yeah :P
<Evanlec> yes!
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: :)
<Evanlec> awesome tuntun
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: watc that video its great
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: watching now.
<xwin_> I just tried installing Ubuntu in my laptop with XP Pro in it. I'm a long time Red Hat, Fedora user.  How come this Ubuntu whacked my XP Pro.  I can't even start XP anymore.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, thats hilarious.
<neil_d> I am having trouble with edubuntu  I have just installed it, the client boot untill the splash screen progress bar is about 3/4 done then stops can anyone help ?
<alen> xwin_ You destroyed MBR with new OS
<xwin_> yeap
<balleyne> neil_d: try booting in recovery mode maybe, so that there's no splash and you can see where it's stopping and what it's saying... *shrugs*
<alen> Do you have Ubuntu cd?
<tjl11> evanlec you getting my messages?
<xwin_> yeap
<alen> Reinstall GRUB with CD....
<IndyGunFreak> tjl11: you have to be registered tos end PMs
<xwin_> I got every LiveCD
<mozart> hey guys how do i hange the colour of the fonts here, i found how to change the size, i am in X-CHAT Gnome 0.18, also how do i change the background picture, but not multiplied but just one
<Evanlec> tjl11: yea honestly i dont care about the package myself, but i think u should upload to aur for everyones benefit
<balleyne> xwin: SuperGrub might be handy? *shrugs*
<neil_d> balleyne, how do I do that the client is just booting ?
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: edit/preferences/colors tab.
<xwin_> I just run 'grub' and found supposed to be hd0,2 as location of mbr
<mozart> ok thanks
<xwin_> when I tried   root(hd0,2)   it says unrecofngized
<mozart> and how to with the picture in the background
<tuntun> xwin:"How come this Ubuntu whacked my XP Pro" it did you a favour! ;)
<alen> That's location of ubuntu, not XP
<mozart> so i have one small picture ii want in the middle
<alen> tuntun LOL
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: picture in the background?
<balleyne> neil_d: when it starts to boot, GRUB should come up for a second, you may need to press escape to see the menu, looking for something that says GRUB before the splash (and any instructions to get to the menu) and then select recovery mode from the menu
<xwin> I booted a liveCD and run 'grub'
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: that would be the effects tab.. sorry.
<Evanlec> mozart: everything is in the prefs
<neil_d> balleyne, ok
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: the meaning of life, is in the prefs.
<xwin> I know my MBR should be at hd0,2    but when I run   root(hd0,2)  it says unrecognized
<Evanlec> indeed
<tuntun> xwin: yeah but its easy to fix after a few times, just involves rewriting the Master Boot Record
<mozart> ummmmm ok lemme see
<Evanlec> and IndyGunFreak and i are going to give u tag-team support ;p
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jordan_U> xwin, Your MBR can't be at hd0,2 , it would be just hd0
<Evanlec> heh
<alen> %C5People.. I wonder who try to install XP after Ubuntu installed on system?
<alen>  %C5 People.. I wonder who try to install XP after Ubuntu installed on system?
<Evanlec> alen: people that didnt plan very well
<Jordan_U> xwin, the ",2" part designates the partition, which has a boot sector but no MBR IIRC
<xwin> I got XP OS installed in D drive while C: is data drive
<mozart> ubuntu can do much but not the latest games
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: thats not ubuntu's fault.... complain to developers who don't write their games for Linux.
<neil_d> balleyne, there is no grub, the client (ltsp) goes straight into loading the kernel.
<Evanlec> Jordan_U: i believe only one MBR per physical drive
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: if the games were written for Linux, ubuntu would run them fine.
<mozart> how do u guys answer another person (soo its highlighted) but without opening another window???
<alen> Evanlec ? Repeat please what you said?
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: easiest way, is to type thei frist few letters of their name, then hit "tab".. to autocomplete
<Evanlec> mozart: type their name
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | mozart
<ubotu> mozart: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tuntun> Evanlec, alen: well installing windows after grub is ok if you used the right tool to make a backup of the tiny MBR
<Jordan_U> By including mozart their name in our comments ;)
<icemario> how do I set up a Intel PRO/2200BG Wireless card?
<icemario> in ubuntu?
<balleyne> neil_d: hmm.. not sure then.. and I've gotta get going. But my advice would be to find a way to ditch the splash screen at boot so you can view all the normal output, there may be error messages or at least you'd be able to see where it's stopping at - sorry I can't be of more assistance
<mozart> Jordan_U: ok
<Evanlec> alen: this channel is for english language, there are other ubuntu channels for other languages
<icemario> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<icemario> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<xwin> this ubuntu should have another name, huh.   Windows whacker!
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: but you have to make sure you send it to the right person.. sometimes if you're a bit overzealous, you'll send it to the wrong name, but Xchat-gnome generally doesn't let that happen
<alen> I just wonder if anyone has succeded installing XP after ubuntu and in the end I would like to have Ubuntu and XP...
<mozart> IndyGunFreak: cool i got it now its more fun
<IndyGunFreak> alen: its easier to install XP, then ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: :)
<Evanlec> alen: much easier
<Jordan_U> xwin, Do you need windows "now" ( there is a quick fix that will get windows back and make Ubuntu temporarily unbootable ) or do you want to try to do it correctly first?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: didn't me and you go through the install from hell?
<xwin> I'd been using dualboot Windows and Linux for 15 years, first time a LInux whacked my MBR
<IndyGunFreak> oh no wait, that was a guy named Ethen
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: mm, not sure
<xwin> jordan, that will werk!
<alen> C'mon... I know to install both...
 * IndyGunFreak has nightmares remembering that install.
<alen> But separated
<xwin> fdisk /mbr   ?
<mozart> IndyGunFreak: is there a way to change the colours of every persons text so to make it wasier to read, a bit like in the ubuntuforums.org, where the background is different, so easy to read the comments
<alen> or xp first
<Jordan_U> xwin, Yes, or the ms-sys package
<xwin> my laptop don't have floppy
<mnemonica> Hey, does anyone in here use visual boy advance?
<balleyne> neil_d: maybe this might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-525108.html - alright, I'm out
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: i don't really understand the question, are you wanting 1 color for 1 person, or 1 color text for everybody(if thats what you want, its in the colors tab)
<timandtom> balleyne: Well, everything I've tried has either done nothing, or given me a General Internet Error
<Jordan_U> mnemonica, No, but I own I a visual boy :)
<mnemonica> Jordan_U: Meh... Probably not going to be of help.
<mozart> IndyGunFreak: well 2 colours alternating maybe for every post
<xwin> can I do that   fdisk /mbr   with liveCD ?
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: hmm, that i don't know how to do.
<bigal> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> mozart: i think kvirc does something like that.. but i dont like it very much
<Evanlec> aaaa noob question: how to close window in irssi? ;p
<mnemonica> In general... What would one recommend in order to fix choppy sound/crappy sound in a game?
<timandtom> balleyne: Which, while slightly better then ALL error, isnt much good... Any suggestions? Maybe I just missed something
<sploodge> Where would I find mbr.bin in syslinux?
<IndyGunFreak> mnemonica: run it under its native OS
<sploodge> Because this package seems to be missing it.
<Jordan_U> xwin, Sort of, it's easiest to do it from a windows install CD but you can also install the ms-sys package from apt while running the LiveCD
<timandtom> Crap, didnt notice balleyne left
<mnemonica> IndyGunFreak: It's an emulator... Should work... egh.
<Evanlec> mozart: should be able to do that in the text highlight sections, dont ask me how, or use a script
<IndyGunFreak> mnemonica: emulators are FAR from perfect
<xwin> Jordan_U: okay will try a DOS_emu...
<mnemonica> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, kind of figured that out... *sad sigh*
<Evanlec> mnemonica: try using OSS driver or ALSA driver
<tuntun> xwin: It will be best if you learn how to restore the mbr properly, jordan_u's suggestion is nice but you'll have to do it properly eventually
<mnemonica> Evanlec: Alrighty... Will do.
<Bryan> is the flash plugin still broked?
<Jordan_U> xwin, I don't know if a DOS emulator would work, and it wouldn't likely be any easier than installing the ms-sys package
<sayote> hi guys do you know how can i install yahoomessenger?
<Bryan> sayote, use Pidgin
<sploodge> Wine.
<sploodge> apt-get install wine.
<IndyGunFreak> sayote: lot easier to just use pidgin
<sploodge> Or Pidgin.
<xwin> I can always reinstall Linux but my XP got lot
<sploodge> Pidgin's nice.
<sayote> really?
<rx_> i cant get kde4 rc2 to install on hardy. please help.
<stunatra> Yahoo Messenger for Linux is very poor.
<alen> I have problems with Wine...
<IndyGunFreak> didn't we just go through this w/ someone else?..lol
<sploodge> Damnit! Why does the syslinux package for edgy not have mbr.bin!?
<IndyGunFreak> but i think it was relating to MSN
<sayote> hehehehe sorry i'm just new to ubunto
<timandtom> sayote: yeh. Not as many bells and whistles as windows YIM, but works great. comes preinstalled on ubuntu 7.10
<Jordan_U> tuntun, I know you were directing this at him but I only mention this solution as it is much more deterministic if someone NEEDS windows back for some reason
<chumby> i am have trouble with xinerama - is anyone using it?
<IndyGunFreak> sayote: no prob.. but its ubuntU(sorry, pet peeve)
<tuntun> alen: alcoholics annonymous is in every major city!
<IndyGunFreak> sayote: is pidgin instant messenger, in your Applications/Internet folder?
<IndyGunFreak> *menu
<sploodge> Or Gaim.
<sploodge> Gaim's  just an older version of Pidgin.
<mnemonica> Evanlec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48179/ <--- That's what I get when I try to select OSS for Sound playback.
<neil_d> I am having trouble with edubuntu, it is stopping the boot of the client, at about the it says "Starting the ltsp client" :( can anyone help ?
<IndyGunFreak> sploodge: gaim is no longer... Gaim is pidgin now, thanks to AOL
<sayote> got it working now thanks guys
<sayote> :)
<sploodge> I'm using Gaim because I can't be bothered fixing dependencies for this Ubuntu variant.
<IndyGunFreak> sayote: see, you just needed a nudge in the right direction
<mnemonica> Evanlec: Or any other sound option, for that matter.
<Bryan> anyone know if the flash plugin is still broke?
<Jordan_U> neil_d, Might try #edubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> sploodge: ?.. fixing dependencies?.. it takes like 5sec
<chumby> is anyone using 2 screens?
<Jordan_U> Bryan, It is
<sayote> hehehehe yep
<Bryan> Jordan_U, it's still broken?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: flash is working fine for me.. whast the issue?
<alen> when istalling Wine and try to open it my screen get all black... Is it problem of graphic driver?
<neil_d> Jordan_U, I have no-one seems to be responding there.
<c0mp13371331337> Chumby - I am
<Bryan> :o well then can someone help me with getting flash working in opera? it just gives me a grey box.
<chumby> hi c0mp - are you using xinerama?
<sploodge> Are you using 64-bit?
<sd32_> what is the name of the next release of ubuntu?
<sploodge> @Bryan, by the way.
<Evanlec> mnemonica: well this is gonna be lame support but, reboot and try again, something may be using your soundcard
<IndyGunFreak> Bryan are you using Ubuntu 64bit?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, General instability causing FF to freeze up, I assumed that's what Bryan was referring to, or not?
<Bryan> IndyGunFreak, no i'm not
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: wierd.. i watch Youtube, etc, and i' mnot having any probs.
<Bryan> Jordan_U, flash works fine in Firefox. It's just not working in opera.
<c0mp13371331337> chumby - Nope, MergedFB. Having a problem with Xinerama?
<Bryan> and sploodge no i'm not using the 64 bit :o
<mnemonica> Evanlec: Not lame at all... I'm really tired, and really new at all of this. In all honesty... I hadn't thought about that. Thanks.
<alen> When installing Wine and try to open it my screen get all black... Is it problem of graphic driver? Anyone can help?
<tuntun> Jordan_U: "it is much more deterministic" what do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> Bryan:  you probalby need to hotlink the firefox plugin to Opera's plugin folder.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: hotlink? u mean symlink?
<IndyGunFreak> ya, symlimk, thats what i meant, my bad
<Jordan_U> tuntun, restoring the windows MBR is always done the same way, regardless of configuration and always works, If adding Windows to the grub menu were as deterministic people would not have problems with the Ubuntu installer not setting it up properly in the first place
<chumby> c0mp - yea it is driving me nuts.  I have two monitors - one with an onboard card and one in the pci slot - changed my xorg but cant get it working.  Any ideas?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: heh
<IndyGunFreak> its getting late or early, whatever, i gotta go play witht eh convicts here in an hour or so.
<Jordan_U> tuntun, But I don't use windows, so this is only coming from what I see from this channel
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: that sounds like fun
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, its a blast
<c0mp13371331337> chumby - pastebin your xorg.conf?  I'll take a look
<Bryan> hey it says (process:27378): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `display != NULL' failed
<Bryan> Adobe Flash Player: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0);
<Bryan> when I go to youtube
<tuntun> IndyGunFreak:convicts? D tell!!!
<tarzeau> does ubuntu have something like http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ ?
<IndyGunFreak> tuntun: lol, long story, that woudl go way off topic for the channel..lol
<Bryan> anyone got any ideas on why that would be?
<IndyGunFreak> tuntun: short version, i work in a max. security prison
<bigal> whats that command, dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tuntun> IndyGunFreak:wow...
<IndyGunFreak> bryan:  havge yout ried getting flasht ow ork in opera?
<tuntun> IndyGunFreak:sounds fun :O
<mnemonica> Evanlec: Hey, rebooted, was able to test OSS for all sound options except for sound capture. That gives me the same error.
<Bryan> IndyGunFreak, assuming that means "have I trie getting flash to work in opera" then Yes. Thats what I'm trying to do right now
<IndyGunFreak> tuntun: it has its days
<c0mp13371331337> chumby - also, if you get this in time, include the output of lspci.
<IndyGunFreak> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/howto-install-the-latest-opera-browser-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon/
<Evanlec> mnemonica: wouldnt worry about capture for now, switch to oss drvier and try u game
<IndyGunFreak> tuntun: pay attention to the end of that
<mnemonica> Evanlec: Mmmmk.
<IndyGunFreak> well maybe not.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: is that freeze up problem, is it effecting iceweasel?
<lQg> how do i make ion3 my default window manager?
<bigal> hey anyone know that command to reconfigure the xserver
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, using flash in iceweasel is just wrong
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: lol
<tuntun> IndyGunFreak: Is your job anything like "Oz"?
<sd32_> bigal, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IndyGunFreak> tuntun: Oz, while entertaining, is VERY sensationalized
<bigal> sd32_, ty
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I must admit, I seem to somehow get fewer freezes with FF3b but then again, I get none with FF2 in safe mode
<markvandenborre> I have a problem on a workstation that has been migrated from 7.04 to 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i'm nto having any issues, was just trying to help bryan through this.
<markvandenborre> nautilus seems to hang at random moments after "doing something" with it
<timandtom> Is there a hotkey to just open up terminal? Not that fullscreen, boot into DOS similar one, just the Applications>Accessories>Terminal one
<tuntun> IndyGunFreak: Lol, i suppose thats always the case :)
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<mnemonica> Evanlec: Nope. Same problems.
<elkbuntu> markvandenborre, is it on a desktop-effects capable machine?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: what about ephiphany?
<c0mp13371331337> timandtom - I've found Tilda to be rather nice for that.
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Try going to a page with a bunch of youtube videos on it then navigating away from it while they are playing, that is how I have been able to trigger it fairly consistently
<timandtom> Whuzzat c0mp13371331337
<markvandenborre> desktop-effects are switched off
<c0mp13371331337> Hides itself away til you hit F1, then it drops out of a corner for an instant terminal
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i surf tons of pages while youtube is running, and i've had no issues.. very wierd.
<elkbuntu> markvandenborre, check if xgl is running anyway. i had a problem when i dist-upgraded this laptop that xgl was running regardless
<timandtom> c0mp13371331337: Ok, i might look into that. Theres not just a hotkey for terminal? I'd rather not always run something if i can help it
<mnemonica> Evanlec: Nope. Same problems.
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Strange thing is that this is a known bug with flash, at least I though it was
<markvandenborre> elkubuntu, even the preference doesn't seem to be installed
<elkbuntu> markvandenborre, 'ps aux | grep xgl' anyway please
<markvandenborre> elkbuntu, any other ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: very strange... i know i updated flash in my system updates like 2 days ago(i remember seeing it)
<markvandenborre> elkbuntu, I do appreciate your help, and I double checked, but I'm looking for a cause that's probably rooted deeper
<IndyGunFreak> Bryan  try epiphany browser, maybe that will fix your problem
<c0mp13371331337> timandtom - I hear ya there.  Unfortunately I know of no binding for it.  You could always get a keybinding program, and be able to set lots of programs to hotkeys, but again, something else running in the background.
<Bryan> IndyGunFreak, flash works in firefox.
<Bryan> IndyGunFreak, I'm just trying to get it to work in opera
<markvandenborre> elkbuntu, besides, nice chatting you after quite a few months!
<IndyGunFreak> bryan:  but it freezes up,c orrect?
<Bryan> IndyGunFreak, no. It just gives me a gray box
<IndyGunFreak> bryan:  oh ok, i thought youw ere having probs w/ it wfreezing in Firefox.
<Bryan> no
<_slacker__> hi guys, where's stored the info of the partition mount???? :s
<Bryan> no, in firefox it runs fine.
<sd32_> is flash plugin install still broken?
<IndyGunFreak> Bryan ya, i have that same prob in Opera... wierd, it used to work
<elkbuntu> markvandenborre, so was i until i realised this was the case :) i still dont know if it was part of the dist-upgrade, or a side-effect of letting travis play with my laptop
<perfector> im so frustrated with these fonts not showing up in my gtk apps.. pls help
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Havn't been able to get epiphany to crash yet
<_slacker__> i changed a few settings and now don't mount
<Bryan> IndyGunFreak, yeah >_> I know. Used to work for me too.
<_slacker__> i want to rollback
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: lol
<Bryan> sd32_, someone told me it was...
<Bryan> sd32_, I didn't want to uninstall just to not be able to get flash back ;x
<c0mp13371331337> slacker - /etc/fstab, would that be what you're looking for?
<timandtom> c0mp13371331337: Something else USEFUL FOR MULTIPLE THINGS running in the background =] probably taking up less resources too. meh, i dunno, i think im fine as is, i was just wondering if there was a hotkey... not a big deal, for how often i use it
<sd32_> bryan,ok thanks
<Bryan> 'welcome
<tuntun> _slacker__: I think you want "/etc/fstab"
<perfector> bryan IndyGunFreak im so used to seeing gray boxes in my gtk apps
<timandtom> c0mp13371331337: i mainly just use it for the few times i need to sudo apt-get, because its simpler then Synaptic
 * IndyGunFreak doesn't have a greybox prob
<Bryan> perfector, yeah. But the weird thing was is that it USED to work
<markvandenborre> any ideas how to troubleshoot a nautilus that locks up really often, and at seemingly unpredictable times?
<ark3typ3> Does anyone know of a wireless Array tool to detect and measure how far you are from an AP
<perfector> bryan in my case it NEVER worked
 * IndyGunFreak is kinda liking Epiphany
<mnemonica> blarg... no use.
 * mnemonica flees in shame
<perfector> trying to run these gnome apps in any other desktop environment can be sucha pain
<_slacker__> tuntun, no no, it's an external usb disk, i plugged it in, change a few setting on the Volume Properties, and when try to remount it fails
<_slacker__> tuntun, so i want to rollback that changes
<darrend> once networking appears to stop (for whatever reason) is there ANY way at all to restart it without a logout or reboot?
<darrend> "/etc/init.d/networking restart" makes no difference, nor does stopping/starting networkmanager scripts in /etc/dbus-1/event.d/ and nor does unloading all the network modules and reloading them
<c0mp13371331337> timandtom - Yup, that's pretty much all that I use tilda for.  It's pretty light-weight, but you're right, a keybinding program would probably take less resources.
<tuntun> _slacker__: how did you "change a few setting on the Volume Properties"?
 * IndyGunFreak waves goodbye to everyone.... Have a good night/morning/afternoon, wherever you are.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i'll talk to you later, don't be such a stranger
<_slacker__> tuntun, right click on the mounted device => properties => Volume
<_evo1> hey whats the channel for developing ubuntu?
<Evanlec> indygunfreak take it easy
<tuntun> IndyGunFreak: go feed 'em! :)
<markvandenborre> _evo1, you could start with #ubuntu-motu
<_evo1> ok thanks
<markvandenborre> (mostly packaging there though, but you'll get some hints there)
<tuntun> _slacker__: so what did you change?
<timandtom> c0mp13371331337: Yeh =] Meh, again, I was just curious. I don't really wanna spare any RAM if I can help it, I run a bit more then is comftrble(i can never spell that, i gave up trying) as is, but ill look into tilda if i ever start using terminal more. Thanks for the help though!
<n00bie> what partitioning program(s) do you recommend using?  (both console and gui-based)
<tuntun> timandtom: can you spell "comfort"
<_slacker__> tuntun, the fmask and dmask
<timandtom> yes, but when i go to add able, i get dyslexia.
<sd32_> cOmp
<timandtom> which i can spell.
<_slacker__> tuntun, i think it's gnome-volume who manage these setting right?
<_slacker__> tuntun, where can i delete my custom setting?
<tuntun> timandtom: cant you do that in the same place that you changed them?
<timandtom> tuntun: wha?
<tuntun> timandtom, erm I mean <_slacker__
<Ellixis> Salut tout le monde
<timandtom> tuntun: ahahaha :) Ok. np.
<tuntun> timandtom: able able able able able able able able able able able able able !!! :O
<Ellixis> Hi all
<tuntun> _slacker__: cant you do that in the same place that you changed them?
<_slacker__> tuntun, no, because i can't mount the device now, i right-clicked the icon of the mounted device in the desktop
<_slacker__> tuntun, but i already solved it :)
<Ellixis> I've installed a small local area network with a DHCP server & BIND (192.168.1.1). I configured clients to use the DNS server (192.168.1.1). How do I configure Bind9 if I want to ping another machine on the network by its hostname rather than its IP address?
<_slacker__> tuntun, gnome-volume --erase-setting -d <your_device>
<tuntun> _slacker__: gawd sake man tell me how you did it! I need to know!!!
<_slacker__> Ellixis, http://my-mili.eu/matt/docs/dynamic-dns-with-dhcp-and-bind-9/
<_slacker__> tuntun, how i did what?
<tuntun> _slacker__: how you did  gnome-volume --erase-setting -d <your_device> ;)\
<sd32_> how do i configure xchat to have multi line entry field?
<_slacker__> tuntun, command-line
<tuntun> _slacker__: /jk
<Ellixis> _slacker__: thanks, I'm looking at it
<lQg> how do i check which files a package owns?
<lQg> for console
<sharpie> i'm trying to install ies4linux but it crashes while downlading
<sieben> which irc client are people using?
<lQg> irssi
<lQg> sharpie: get another mirror
<lQg> or download it manually
<_slacker__> Ellixis, i'm using dhcpd+bind and works like a sharm, i only had problems with hostnames with underscores... don't know why
<Myrtti> irssi
<sharpie> lQg: ...i mean the stuf that ies4linux downloads :/
<sharpie> but actually nvm i ran it with --no-gui and the installation seems to be working now
<lQg> sharpie: i don't even have that package in my apt-cache search
<sharpie> lQg: cause it's not a package
<lQg> what is it?
<sharpie> you download it from their site.:/
<lQg> then ask them
<sharpie> i already said it's working now =o
<lQg> oh cool :)
<sharpie> it was a python error so i ran the installation with no GUI
<lQg> .ua discovery
<Ellixis> _slacker__: in the link, they have ar as example
<lQg> so any idea how to find the files a package owns?
<Ellixis> _slacker__: they have nadir.example.com sorry
<lQg> i want to find the bin for xkeyboard-config
<Ellixis> _slacker__: how can I adapt it to only keep "nadir" ?
<sharpie> lQg: it's in /usr/bin :/
<lQg> what's the bin name?
<lQg> loki@cisma 04:17:38 /usr/bin/X11 $ xk
<lQg> xkbbell   xkbcomp   xkbevd    xkbprint  xkbvleds  xkbwatch  xkill
<lQg> loki@cisma 04:17:38 /usr/bin/X11 $
<sharpie> lQg: ...xkeyboard-config?
<lQg> nope
<sharpie> so run in a terminal: find / -name xkeyboard-config
<vinboy> why there is no Junk Mail Control in Thunderbird?
<lQg> i'm sure there is a way of checking the files, on gentoo it's $ equery files package-name
<sharpie> lQg: in synaptic
<lQg> yes synaptic has it, but i want to get it on the terminal
<lQg> i despise GUI
<paynegod> could anyone tel me the url for the repository so i can get the kernel souce for 7.04 please?
<eck> how do i disable the network manager daemon
<eck> i don't see an init script for it
<lQg> it has no binary
<lQg> i checked on gentoo
<lQg> loki@rurix 04:21:31 ~ $ equery files xkeyboard-config|grep bin
<lQg> loki@rurix 04:21:34 ~ $
<lQg> oh well
<sd32_> vinboy, there is, the message filters
<Stupid^Kid> help help ,my mp3 was tracked by vinus, how can i do
<eck> dpkg -S is like equery
<eck> from what i remember of gentoo anyway, haven't used it in years
<Stupid^Kid> sorry attack^_^
<barorise> join #java
<bonzaivoyage> d
<danny__> hey ;o
<paynegod> does anyone know the repository url?
<paynegod> i cant install open source programs without the kernel source :(
<A_I_> hello I'm looking for the name of xorg.conf gui ?
<A_I_> I can find many articles speaking about
<A_I_> but never give its command line name ...
<markvandenborre> (repeating my question from about an hour ago in the hope that other people might notice)
<sd32_> paynegod, archive.canonical.com/"dist name"
<paynegod> sd32_, much appriciated thanks
<sd32_> np
<sharpie> A_I_: there's no gui for xorg.conf
<markvandenborre> I'm having nautilus lock frequently and at random on a freshly installed 7.10 machine with a home directory copied over from a 7.04 machine (yes, including hidden files)
<markvandenborre> A_I_, there is displayconfig-gtk though
<A_I_> sharpie and what is this ? http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/
<markvandenborre> which is probably what you mean
<DeToX> Does anyone know how to keep wireless when I upgrade from 7.04to 7.10?
<markvandenborre> DeToX, are you using a piece of binary, or a free(ish) driver?
<sharpie> A_I_: let me rephrase that, there's no -official- xorg.conf GUI
<n00bie> i partitioned my external usb drive just now, but something is taking up space... 3.84 GB worth of space
<DeToX> its ndiswrapper. Found a setup script on ubuntuforums.
<n00bie> what is this, and what can i do about it?
<DeToX> n00bie, depending on the drive, you can't.
<sharpie> A_I_: although, you have the screens and graphics dialog, and, if you have an nvidia card, you can run "nvidia-settings" in a terminal
<DeToX> I have a PNY and it always has 3.8 no matter how I format it.
<markvandenborre> DeToX, generally speaking, the support for non-free wifi drivers has improved, but they're always a risk, much more than the free obes
<markvandenborre> what hardware?
<markvandenborre> (the wifi)
<DeToX> Yeah. I had it working, and I have it working now, but I upgraded and lost it.
<DeToX> its a broadcom 4318
<DeToX> in a HP ze2000
<n00bie> DeToX: i've been told there might be some space for the root... isn't possible to set this space lower?
<markvandenborre> don't use ndiswrapper then
<n00bie> there=it
<markvandenborre> couldn't you use the binary firmware with the free driver?
<DeToX> I don't really know. Mine seems to be locked and there isn't a way to unformat it.
<A_I_> thank you markvandenborre but it segfault here ...
<markvandenborre> if your hardware is supported (think it is) that should give you a much more stable and better supported experience
<DeToX> markvandenborre, I dunno. I didn't try much. Where would I get the binary? I'm new to the whole wifi on linux thing.
<DeToX> This one's pretty stable, I just want 7.10.
<markvandenborre> DeToX, on a fresh 7.10 install, if I remember correctly, it should identify this, and offer you to download it
<CroX> I'm getting error messages at boot which I don't know the meaning of. Anyone care to help me decipher?
<CroX> [    0.780000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0
<markvandenborre> but since my machine with a bc43xx chip died some time ago, I'm not really sure about that anymore
<DeToX> Hmm. I'll have to try getting a CD burned. I have the image, but both my computers were giving me issued with the cd drives.
<DeToX> it should let me download while I'm using the livecd, if it will actually work, correct?
<ubuntu> hi
<DeToX> Hi
<ubuntu> every body
<markvandenborre> DeToX, not 100% sure, but I suppose so, yes
<DeToX> hmm. Ok. Maybe I'll try it out after work tomorrow night.
<ubuntu> sup
<DeToX> Nada, you?
<paynegod> sd32_, hey that url you gave me only lists gpg and release documents. nothing i can actualy download and copy to a flash drive to mvoe to my linux computer
<ubuntu> i just use ma first linux
<sharpie> ubuntu: if you have a question, ask it. otherwise- #ubuntu-offtopic
<fabi_an> hi, I need some help with mdadm + software raid: I created an raid5 array with 4 drives, but declared one as missing, so there were only three active. during copying data on the array my machine crashed, and now the array won't start.
<fabi_an> it is marked as "inactive" in proc/mdstat
<markvandenborre> DeToX, Update (Oct 2007): Gutsy Gibbon (*Ubuntu 7.10) has native support (via the restricted driver manger) that actually works, so this guide isn't strictly necessary for Gutsy. However Gutsy's native support isn't capable of quite the same bandwidth as this ndiswrapper solution. Fortunately, this guide also appears to be compatible with Gutsy .
<DeToX> Link to that page?
<markvandenborre> DeToX, it's a page on ndiswrapper instlalation
<DeToX> Oh. Ok.
<markvandenborre> you _don't_ want to do that unless you really really can't get it working using the free driver
<ubuntu> is dat the best chat room on LINUX....??
<DeToX> Ok. I'll try some stuff out tomorrow after work
<DeToX> ubuntu, it depends on what you like. All of these chatrooms have their own good parts and bad parts.
<markvandenborre> any hints on troubleshooting natuilus
<sharpie> !offtopic | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rmahoungou> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<ubuntu> sharpie can i talk to you .....??
<sharpie> !offtopic > ubuntu
<sharpie> :/
<newbie289> could someone help on this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48180/
<newbie289> this is the first time am trying  linux...... I heard that ubuntu loads much faster than other distri
<newbie289> but its really diff in my case
<tjl11> let's see
<ice_> hey um who ever can help me i have afew problems with java
<sharpie> newbie289: try tunning a fsck
<paynegod> is there another site other then archive.canconical.com to actualy get the kernal source for fiesty distro?
<sharpie> newbie289: while in recovery mode, of course
<newbie289> how do I do it, sharpie plz guide
<tjl11> or ctrl+alt+f1
<ice_> i need help for java please?
<paynegod> sorry for misspelling  adjusting to a new ergonomic kb
<tjl11> ice_: I can try to help
<ice_> thanks, okay
<etfb> ice_: unless you mean installing java, this may not be the best forum...
<sharpie> newbie289: um, just a question before, is the date on your clock correct?
<BjoeHrn> Hey!
<ice_> no im not installing java
<BjoeHrn> Does anyone user Gutsy and the fglrx driver?
<newbie289> sharpie: yes it is
<BjoeHrn> s/user/use
<DeToX> etfb, Could you maybe help me with the whole java install?
<Jesus|Freak> id free4geeks
<ice_> the problem is i have 1.4 blackdown java or something like that and its compadible with ubuntu 7.04 right?
<DeToX> specifically for inside firefox...
<Jesus|Freak> How do you link eth0 with localhost
<BjoeHrn> All the time when I switch the user my system freeze, but only when I use the fglrx driver .. Can anyone help, please?
<tjl11> jesus|freak why do you want to do that
<etfb> DeToX: I can talk you through using either aptitude or apt-get, but beyond that I'm unfamiliar with it.
<ice_> and im trying to get runescape working properly but after afew seconds sometimes afew munits it clouses
<mosno> BjoeHrn: that happens with me and the nvidia driver
<DeToX> hmm. Wouldn't it just be apt-get install java?
<mosno> BjoeHrn: but only if compiz is enabled
<sharpie> newbie289: um, ok. reboot your computer and when grub comes up select "boot ubuntu in recovery mode" or anything similar, when it finishes loading type "fsck.ext3"
<ice_> no when i do that it installs 6.3
<sharpie> newbie289: or "fsck.ext3 /dev/sda"
<ice_> not compadible
<Jesus|Freak> to be able to ping my local machine's ip from the router - I was able to ping 127.0.0.1
<Jesus|Freak> The ip on eth0
<BjoeHrn> mosno, hm how I can disable compiz?
<ice_> it has to be ither 1.4 or 6.0
<ice_> but it works and after a while it clouses?
<etfb> DeToX: yep, that's pretty much the edge of my knowledge, I'm afraid.  This is a busy chan tho, so keep asking...
<ceti> jesus ping from beyond the router?
<mosno> BjoeHrn: system >> preferences >> appearance >> visual effects >> none
<DeToX> mhmm
<tjl11> I suggest compiling the binary file from sun
<mosno> BjoeHrn: for each user in question
<DeToX> ty etfb
<mosno> BjoeHrn: unfortunately it's enabled by default.
<paynegod> is automatrix2 worth the downoad? or is more agervation then what the hype says?
<etfb> DeToX: np
<ice_> detox can u help me out?
<DeToX> probably not. I'm a bit of a n00b at linux.
<ice_> or etfb?
<BjoeHrn> mosno, okay than its still on unfortunately :/
<DeToX> but I can try?
<tjl11> ice_: I haven't tried blackdown java
<newbie289> okay sharpie let me try that now. thanks.... bye catch u back in mins
<tjl11> just sun java
<mosno> BjoeHrn: yea we got owned
<noiesmo> use apt-cache search packagename ice_
<BjoeHrn> mosno, ^^
<tjl11> and I was able to run runescape from there(my brother and I used to play)
<Jesus|Freak> I tried that - I am using the router's diagnostic tool to diagnose connection problems
<noiesmo> then select the package name you want then use update-java-alternatives
<mosno> BjoeHrn: eh?
<zeroflag> what packages do I need to get (non-free) nvidia drivers? nvidia-glx-new and?
<mosno> zeroflag: just use system >> admin >> restricted drivers
<ceti> OK what is your pcs ip address and what ip address are you trying to ping it from?
<zeroflag> mosno: no such thing in cli.
<zeroflag> I'm stuck with apt-get and aptitude.
<tjl11> jesus|freak: may I ask what router model it is?
<ice_> tjl11 i have a graphics driver, it is a ATI X1650 and i am having afew troubles with it
<FluxD> can anyon recoomend a text editor that has a feature to remove duplicates?
<Jesus|Freak> My desktop's local ip is 192.168.1.34 and the router is 192.168.1.1
<mosno> zeroflag: it's like nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<BjoeHrn> mosno, I think I re-install dapper :/ I need the option "switch user"
<Jesus|Freak> zyxel pw330
<mosno> BjoeHrn: eh? make them set to None for each user
<zeroflag> oh.
<zeroflag> that's hot.
<etfb> FluxD: if you pipe a sorted file through the uniq command, it will output only the unique lines.  Will that do what you want?
<mosno> BjoeHrn: doesn't that disable 3D effects?
<FluxD> etfb: yup
<zeroflag> nvidia-glx-new depends nvidia-glx conflicts nvidia-glx.
<zeroflag> \o/
<zeroflag> something's SERIOUSLY fucked up with my system...
<madmarx> zeroflag: first make sure the multiverse repositories are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BjoeHrn> mosno, ah sorry - I try it
<magic_ninja> is there a good prog that displays cpu temp
<zeroflag> how do I get rid of the entire nvidia crap.
<mosno> zeroflag: ?
<zeroflag> because I noticed nvidia was still available as a kernel module when I removed the driver...
<tjl11> !lang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mosno> zeroflag: just fix your repos in sources.list
<FluxD> etfb: I dont know howto do it. can you show me the command
<zeroflag> and I have conflicting modules/drivers...
<tjl11> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * mosno goes back to his Perl adventures
<zeroflag> tjl11: it's fucked up.
<mosno> zeroflag: maybe you borked your sources.list. dunno, man
<etfb> FluxD: suppose you have a file containing "fred", "barney", "fred", "fred", "wilma" and "barney", each on a separate line.
<markvandenborre> I'd rather install gnash, but that's not an option on this work machine
<markvandenborre> when I sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ice_>  tjl11 i have a graphics driver, it is a ATI X1650 and i am having a few troubles with it, on start up i log on and then it logs out again... about 5 seconds after the load or it freezes, where do you suggest i go to, and there is also one more problem
<markvandenborre> I get an md5 sum error
<magic_ninja> !temperature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markvandenborre> is that a known issue?
<magic_ninja> !cpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hussam> hello all, do anyone knows how to fix my AWN bar in the "mac4lin" theme?
<etfb> FluxD: This will sort it and remove dupes: sort flintstone.txt | uniq > flintstone.new
<etfb> FluxD: Now flintstone new will contain "barney", "fred" and "wilma", in that order
<ice_> help??
<tjl11> ice_: try reconfiguring your xorg.conf
<sharpie> etfb: this is probably the weirdest thing ever said on this channel
<FluxD> etfb: thx
<ice_> can you tell me how please, im still new
<etfb> sharpie: why, what do you use for metasyntactic variables?  Foo and bar are so old-school...
<marx2k> Why is it, in my fstab, mounting a remote samba share using cifs gives me: "Mount error 13 = Permission denied", but when I change it to mount as smbfs, it works fine?
<sharpie> etfb: i mean, the flinstones part
<hussam> when type "avant-window-navigator" in terminal I have this msg "Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<hussam> "
<marx2k> the mount line is: //192.168.11.7/Music1     /media/MediaCenter/Music1        smbfs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<markvandenborre> ah, seems like this is a know issue with adobe having updated flash
<sharpie> hussam: so use compiz
<etfb> sharpie: yep - metasyntactical variables.  Go look it up in the Jargon File...
<X704> anybody want to help with a weird apt error in regards to a package version problem?
<sharpie> etfb: :|
<markvandenborre> what is the recommended way to do it right?
<sharpie> !ask | X704
<ubotu> X704: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tt__> Anyone know how to set gcc flags in ubuntu (it seems i cant find make.conf in /etc/)? :\
<marx2k> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<markvandenborre> is there an updated flash package that I'm not aware of?
<nomentero> markvandenborre: yes its a buggy file
<tjl11> ice_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<X704> Shante: yes but I'd rather talk in a PM over the problem
<X704> :)
<hussam> sharpie: how I've installed it and nothing happened or may be I didn't configer it right
<BjoeHrn> mosno, disable compiz have no action for the freeze by switch user
<sharpie> hussam: are you -using- compiz?
<hussam> sharpie: how to know
<mosno> BjoeHrn: dunno, worked for me.
<sharpie> hussam: Perferneces -> Appearance
<X704> err, wrong person... lol
<sharpie> hussam: then go to "Visual Effects"
<tt__> Could anyone tell me how to set gcc flags in ubuntu? (i cant find /etc/make.conf to do so)
<BjoeHrn> mosno, mh :/
<hussam> sharpie: k I'm wz u
<hussam> sharpie: continue
<etfb> tt__: the flags are passed on the command line, so this questions (apparently) makes no sense.  Can you rephrase or explain what you're asking?
<mosno> BjoeHrn: good luck.
<nomentero> markvandenborre: yes its a buggy file if u use 32 bits
<sharpie> hussam: select anything other than none :\
<nomentero> markvandenborre: use this file
<nomentero> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<X704> ah, nm, aptitude is fixing my problems
<tt__> i mean like in gentoo , i could set the flags in a file called make.conf (which is located in /etc/) , each time i compile somethings it use my flags with just ./configure make make install
<hussam> sharpie: I've that msg "Desktop effect could not be enabled"
<tjl11> ice_: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh  xserver-xorg" instead
<Cubexombi> does anyone in here have lirc working / or know how to set it up properly, I'm like 99% configured, but  think i'm missing something, just now quite sure what it is
<etfb> Where do I go to get a specific .deb file so I can install it on an Ubuntu machine without any networking capability?
<sharpie> hussam: is your gfx card enabled in the restricted drivers manager?
<sharpie> hussam: Administration - restricted drivers manager
<hussam> sharpie: I'll see
<sharpie> !coc > sharpie
<madmarx> Cubexombi: I have it configured on a Mandriva machine, but maybe can help on Ubuntu too
<X704> etfb: you can use the packages on the DVD - useful... you can also download each package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<neil_d> with ubuntu ltsp clients, how do I specify what video driver to use ?
<tjl11> night all
<hussam> sharpie: that msg "your hardware dose not need any restricted drives"
<etfb> X704: I have an install CD and can't find the .debs.  Where are they?
<sharpie> hussam: what card do you have?
<X704> etfb: I think you have to use the command line to install from a disk
<Cubexombi> madmarx, all my conf's and what not look ok, I copied them from a working install that i had on this machine at the beginning of the night, now when i run irw, he prompt hands as it should, but it doesn't register keypresses.
<ice_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<hussam> sharpie: how to know? it is in my lab top
<modu> could someone recommend me some good bittorrent software, that has a gui? I dont want azurues, because that keeps crashing every few minutes
<ice_> ktorrent
<etfb> modu: ktorrent seems to be the best in KDE.  I wish uTorrent worked in Linux tho...
<X704> etfb: apt-get install <package>    will work if you have the CD or DVD in the drive
<sharpie> hussam: open a terminal and run "compiz"
<X704> and the package is on the disk
<ice_> modu_:ktorrent is a good one
<DeToX> I shoulda tried synaptic at first for the java. It works now.
<madmarx> There are 3 files that configure lirc: (1) there is a /etc/sysconfig/lircd (or different on ubuntu?) that defines the driver and device files.
<etfb> X704: it doesn't though, for some reason.  I think I'll try the packages site instead.  Thx.
<modu> ice_, etfb: ok, thanks, I will give ktorrent a chance. And I agree, I wish utorrent worked here to
<hussam> sharpie: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<hussam> No whitelisted driver found
<hussam> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<hussam> Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "mac4lin": Failed to find a valid file for theme mac4lin
<madmarx> (2) There is /etc/lircd.conf that contains the reference of your remote and defines keypresses.
<sharpie> hussam: i'm sorry, i don't know how to help you
<madmarx> (3) There is /etc/lircmd.conf that is to use your remote as a mouse.
<ice_> Who has good experience with ATI Drivers? I have afew problems yet to be solved
<sharpie> !ask | ice_
<ubotu> ice_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hussam> sharpie: never mind anyhow thanks alot 4 what u did :)
<sharpie> hussam: np
<X704> etfb: there is a script running around online that will download all packages and make 4 or 5 DVD sized ISO's if the computer will never be online
<ice_> ok then but no one answers properly...
<ice_> i have a graphics driver, it is a ATI X1650 and i am having a few troubles with it, on start up i log on and then it logs out again... about 5 seconds after the load or it freezes, where do you suggest i go to, and there is also one more problem
<etfb> ice_: The path to truth is a really good question.  It follows therefore that if you haven't attained truth yet, you haven't figured out the question to ask.
<X704> lol
<etfb> X704: possibly overkilll...
<X704> etfb: I don't know... blank DVDs are inexpensive anymore...
<ice_> how do i stop my ATI X1650 driver form crashing the computer?
<madmarx> Cubexombi: My guess is that the /etc/sysconfig/lircd file is not OK
<sharpie> ice_: reinstall it?
<etfb> X704: true, but I have a working installation, I just (*blush*) uninstalled knetworkmanager and now can't get it back.
<X704> etfb: also your CD I think has to be the alternate CD to use apt-get with
<ice_> ive done that onece but then i have to re-install ubuntu
<ice_> not fun...
 * etfb slaps forehead.  That would be the trouble!
<mosibfu_> i have trouble booting a custim ubuntu made with debootstrap from usb stick.. anyone experienced?
<ice_> sharpie_: any other ideas?
<icemario> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<icemario> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<sharpie> ice_: check if it's supported
 * etfb is off to fiddle with packages and try to rescue his poor Kubuntu install...  Bye all!
<ice_> sharpie_: how? sorry im kinda new
<madmarx> Cubexombi: Looks like  /etc/sysconfig/lircd is /etc/lirc/hardware.conf under Ubuntu
<sharpie> ice_: it's somewhere in the ubuntu site, sec i'll look it up
<Cubexombi> madmarx (3) I'm not going to be needing, (1) lircd is possibly the hardware.conf  (2) lircd.conf is the same that i used originally, in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf,
<ice_> sharpie_: thanks, legend
<sharpie> ice_: this might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Cubexombi> madmarx can you pastebin your lircd.conf?  I know you;ve got different buttons and whatnot, i just wanna compare syntax
<X704> ice_: I have an ATI card (X1600) working with compiz fusion and no XGL... if you want we could maybe work this out in #ubuntu-pdx
<X704> sharpie: does it include the new 7.10 drivers?
<X704> from ATI
<Lamorack> Hi all
<ice_> X704_:yes but i run ubuntu 7.04 and i would certainly love to but im still quite new to ubuntu
<foldart> !hi | Lamorack
<ubotu> Lamorack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lamorack> ;)
<Cubexombi> mosibfu_  have you tried reconstructor? I've used it in the past to build my custom USB drives, doesn't play too nicely with gutsy, but makes an awesome feisty stick
<X704> ice_: type this...    /join #ubuntu-pdx
<Cubexombi> mosibfu_ ratehr I've used it to make the iso that I'll transfer to the stick
<madmarx> SEND Cubexombi /etc/lircd.conf
<Lamorack> someone can help me a little with dmraid?
<mosibfu_> Cubexombi: im not planning on making an iso, a usb stick LAMP server that will display a webpage on a touchscreen in a store (for tiny workstation thing)
<Cubexombi> <mosibfu_ you can still do that, but it will allow you to customize the image before transferring it to stick.
<h-town> hey guys, quick question: lately if i start manuvering around too much in my file browser (such as checking out mp3s in my music folder) it starts to mess up and suddenly i can't run anything, open up any folders, and in any folders that are already open the system turns every file I try to open to unknown and it doesn't respond. Plus my cpu percentage goes up dramatically from like 2 % to 85%, even if nothing is r
<Cubexombi> madmarx it didn't send
<mosibfu_> Cubexombi: its a total of 200 megs now total, all it doesnt do is liking for boot :P
<mosibfu_> Cubexombi: but ima give it another shot now, brb
<h-town> i'm supicious that it has something to do with azareus
<Lamorack> I have an Asus A8N-SLI-Deluxe, 2 (fake)Raid controllers, Nvidia & SLI 3114. I have 2 250Gb SATA disk attached to SLI controler, 1 stripped volume, 2 NTFS Parts. (My Gutsy installed on another PATA disk) Two days ago, i touch it! i was able to mo8unt my 2 parts, y make a script with the lasts commands, but afther a reset, the script doesn't mount anything.
<h-town> if i press ctrl alt backspace it all goes away.. for a while that is
<Lamorack> SIL controller, sorry, not SLI
<white_eagle> hello
<white_eagle> hibernate nor suspend works on my laptop, the screen just displays some commands and it goes black, and I must turn it off manually , why, and how to repair it?
<hagabaka> when I install flahsplayer-nonfree it gives "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz". anyone know how to fix that problem?
<white_eagle> no1 here?
<hagabaka> *flashplugin-nonfree
<white_eagle> jeez
<white_eagle> 1113 users and no one knows how to help me?
<DanaG> The playback of this movie requires a RTP protocol source plugin which is not installed
<DanaG> Where's my "Easy Codec Installation"?
<mavi-> white_eagle: running gutsy?
<white_eagle> no
<white_eagle> 7.10
<mavi-> thats gutsy
<DanaG> (I do know how to find stuff on my own; I'm just pointing that thing out.)
<Lamorack> _
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> lol
<mavi-> hibernate / sleep doesnt work on gutsy
<kylexy> c++
<mavi-> disable it or downgrade to feisty
<white_eagle> :(((
<UB`> mavi- I run Gutsy and hibernate/sleep works fine
<white_eagle> it doesn't work for anyoe?
<white_eagle> anyone*
<mavi-> UB`: with ATI drivers?
<white_eagle> yes
<white_eagle> i have ati
<UB`> ah no
<UB`> without ATI
<mavi-> yeah, its those that are broken
<white_eagle> ......:-(
<mavi-> maybe exists som workaround now
<UB`> I didn't read above
<mavi-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653
<white_eagle> will it get fixed?
<mavi-> "Your choices are,
<mavi-> 1) wait for 8.43 which will hopefully have SLUB support.
<mavi-> 2) downgrade to Fiesty Fawn (I've heard this resolved some of the problems)
<mavi-> 3) recompile the ubuntu kernel to use SLAB instead of SLUB."
<kitofhawaii> white_eagle: i'll confirm in gutsy even if you get it to work right, it is extremely buggy
<mavi-> sometimes i guess, else the dist doesnt have much future =)
<white_eagle> :D
<kitofhawaii> lol
<mavi-> as more and more computers sold are laptops
<kitofhawaii> well my problems are mostly with ifup ifdown issues with it, but i was able to edit the suspend scripts. even then, i still shutdown
<white_eagle> ahh, i hate turning off my laptop
<white_eagle> it boots slowly on ubuntu
<white_eagle> although it isn't very old
<mEck0> Hi! I'm testing dual monitors between my laptop screen and an external TFT. it works but the problem is that the screen on the tft is blurry and I can see it fickering. I checked with xrandr and the screens has right resolutions, though the external tft uses 60Hz update freq. which I think is the problem because it should use 75Hz at 1280x1024. How do I change the screen to use 75Hz in xorg.conf?
<kitofhawaii> white_eagle: ati problems have been fixed in the newer ati drivers. however, there is no expected date the new drivers will be available on repo's. it will probably be the hardy release before we see some of the major bug fixes
<white_eagle> and hardy is prolonged for....
<white_eagle> when
<foldart> April '08
<white_eagle> w00t
<white_eagle> very long, can't wait
<white_eagle> :D
<freddo> any reason to use ubuntu over gentoo?
<white_eagle> and will xubuntu work on my old pentium II comp?
<freddo> isn't gentoo faster?
<snadge> when i first log in, i get a gnome settings error.. but if i log out, then log back in again, the error does not occur.. does anyone have any ideas about how to fix this?
<kitofhawaii> snadge: what's the error?
<Twinkletoes> freddo: Gentoo is a source-based distro, ubuntu is predominatly binary - they're for 2 different sets of people really
<snadge> gnome settings daemon has failed to start, or something... i would have to reboot my pc to get the exact error
<Demonho-br> hello
<freddo> Twinkletoes: people who can't compile and people who can?
<Twinkletoes> freddo: Not really, the portage system with Gentoo is quite good actually.  Don't need to know how to compile
<Demonho-br> a friend of mine is installing ubuntu in his computer. but he tried many times and the installtion freezy in 82% configuring apt-get
<Demonho-br> =\
<snadge> maybe he should try debian? or alternative install
<Demonho-br> he tried to install without internet too, and nothing happened.. just the freezy, what to do
<kitofhawaii> snadge: open terminal, and do an ifconfig lo
<DanaG> The playback of this movie requires a RTP protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<freddo> Twinkletoes: Do you use gentoo or ubuntu?
<Twinkletoes> freddo: If you're prepared to work through a few anomalies from time to time, and spend time configuring X, go for Gentoo, if you want stuff to just "work" go for Ubuntu.  Gentoo does have a VERY good documentation tho
<Twinkletoes> freddo: I use both, but for different situations
<DanaG> Where can I find gstreamer-rtp?
<Twinkletoes> freddo: I use Ubuntu on desktops, and Gentoo for non-critical servers, the critical servers all run FreeBSD
<snadge> kitofhawaii: lo looks like its configured and working
<kitofhawaii> snadge: what's the inet addr for that interface?
<snadge> 127.0.0.1 and ::1/128
<robert___> k quick question how do i get beryl working in gutsy?
<ikonia> robert___: beryl is dead, gutsy comes with compiz-fusion to replace it
<robert___> i cant find any stuff anywhere on this ive been working on it for a few days
<kitofhawaii> snadge: can confirm 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts for both localhost and your hostname?
<robert___> ikonia ok i have that to i think i found that out
<robert___> how do i get emerald working properly so i skins everything right
<snadge> kitofhawaii: its in there as localhost and ads1.msn.com ? whats that doing there hehe
<ikonia> robert___: same way as you did with beryl
<Demonho-br> ikonia, what about the installation doesnt finish the configuring apt-get at 82% ?  is possible to skip this step ?
<kitofhawaii> snadge: lol dunno, make sure your hostname is in there as well
<freddo> what's the difference between freebsd and openbsd?
<ikonia> Demonho-br: do you have interenet connection on that machine ?
<robert___> its been a while since i did that, ikonia
<snadge> i will try rebooting
<Demonho-br> ikonia, yes..
<Demonho-br> ikonia, and tried with and without internet
<ikonia> Demonho-br: without internet = bad
<Demonho-br> ikonia, iso and cd are ok.  did 2 cds already
<Demonho-br> ikonia, but this time using internet...
<Demonho-br> ikonia, that is freezy yet
<PriceChild> !offtopic | freddo
<ubotu> freddo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Demonho-br> ikonia, safe mode graphics could help ?
<ikonia> Demonho-br: open a terminal and have a look at /var/log/dpkg.log see whats going on
<Demonho-br> ikonia, alright
<Demonho-br> ikonia, what can i use ? gedit ? cat ?
<robert___> ikonia seems busy at the moment anybody else know how to get emerald working?
<ikonia> Demonho-br: any text editor you want, more even
<Demonho-br> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> robert___: have you installed it ?
<sharpie> robert___: i really suggest not using emerald
<kitofhawaii> robert_: did you install the emerald package?
<dhg_> good noon
<robert___> yes i didand why dont you suggest it? sharpie
<snadge> kitofhawaii: thankyou.. that solved the problem :) i feel like buying you a beer
<kitofhawaii> snadge: :) i'll take a raincheck, but i don't drink :-P
<kitofhawaii> robert___: alt-f2, then "emerald --replace"
<snadge> ok then a beverage that you do enjoy of your choice hehe
<robert___> kitofhawaii: then what?
<robert___> enable gldesktop?
<kitofhawaii> snadge: lol i'm surprised that was the only thing not working actually...but hey
<hannes_> help me with a small problem in my fstab?
<snadge> kitofhawaii: it also solved another seemingly unrelated problem where sometimes loading slashdot and other websites.. i was puzzled why the browser would just stop responding trying to connect to ads1.msn.com
<XSign> Hi rooms,i've got a trouble~my ip is 31.78 but the gateway's ip is 36.253
<XSign> how can i set my gateway?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: well, assuming you have visual effects turned on already right?
<robert___> yeah i do
<kitofhawaii> snadge: sounds like you're using a firefox plugin for ad removal
<erUSUL> XSign: in System>Admin>Net ??
<hannes_> who can tell me how to get write acess to a ext3 partition?
<Demonho-br> ikonia, i didnt see any error there. these are the last two lines
<Demonho-br> 2007-10-15 23:36:43 status half-configured libc6 2.6.1-1ubuntu9
<Demonho-br> 2007-10-15 23:36:43 status installed libc6 2.6.1-1ubuntu9
<XSign> erUSUL, i mean in shell
<kitofhawaii> robert___: well then emerald should be available... system -> preferences -> emerald theme manager
<ikonia> hannes_: mount it read-write, or use a use (sudo) that has permissions to the file system
<DanaG> ANy idea where to get gstreamer rtp support?
<XSign> erUSUL,when i execute "route add default gw 192.168.36.253"
<snadge> kitofhawaii: now that i've removed it from my hosts file, it works fine.. even with adblock enabled
<erUSUL> XSign: edit /etc/network/interfaces  see "man interfaces" for details
<robert___> it is but then when i click a theme it does nothing
<XSign> erUSUL,can you tell me some command i can use >?
<zaki1> hi can any body make my sound work...i have intel hda ..please i cant live without sound in ubutntu ........tried the trouble shooting page for intel hda ...also some times sound mysteriously comes back after a reboot and again vanishes after reboot
<Demonho-br> ikonia, nothing
<XSign> erUSUL,last time i used a commnd like "ip toute add default-network gw 192.168.36.253 dev eth0"
<hannes_> thanx ikonia. I tried with the option rw, but the problem is, that root is the owner of the dir. i have 3 ntfs filesystems, and i have managed to mount them all read abnd write. i added the option: uid=hannes. but this doesnt work with the ext3 partition
<robert___> kitofhawaii: it is but nothing happens when i select a theme
<ikonia> Demonho-br: what do you mean, nothing ?
<kitofhawaii> snadge: yah...if you select specifically to block the host, it enters it into the hosts table to the loopback interface, supposedly (and under normal conditions) for fast timeout unless you have apache in
<XSign> erUSULbut i'm not sure the command is right
<willwork4foo> wow
<kitofhawaii> robert___: from terminal... "emerald --replace" do you get any errors?
<robert___> it just goes to the next line
<Demonho-br> ikonia, dpkg.log is ok.. i see no errors..  but the apt-get is not configuring
<robert___> nothing happens
<ikonia> Demonho-br: what is the last line in the log
<kitofhawaii> robert___: do you have ccsm installed?
 * Jay-Oh-En eats the trout
<zaki1>    hi can any body make my sound work...i have intel hda ..please i cant live without sound in ubutntu ........tried the trouble shooting page for intel hda ...also some times sound mysteriously comes back after a reboot and again vanishes after reboot..plzzzz help
<Jay-Oh-En> this is the problem im having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93286 but it doesnt state the fix
<snadge> kitofhawaii: i do have apache installed.. how would i have ever possibly figured this out unless you told me? :P i've googled for answers and turned up nothing along those lines
<erUSUL> XSign: both route and ip route should work. But if you want your settings to survive a reboot you should be using /etc/network/interfaces
<hannes_> @IKONIA: the line in my fstab is: # /dev/sda2
<hannes_> UUID=90a02118-287d-4662-b4c4-437925585ee0 /data     ext3    defaults,uid=hannes 0       2
<Demonho-br> ikonia, 2007-10-15 23:36:43 status installed libc6 2.6.1-1ubuntu9
<robert___> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<ikonia> hannes_: that looks reasonable
<Lamorack> I have an Asus A8N-SLI-Deluxe, 2 (fake)Raid controllers, Nvidia & Silicon Image 3114. I have 2 250Gb SATA disk attached to SIL controler, 1 stripped volume, 2 NTFS Parts. (My Gutsy installed on another PATA disk) Two days ago, i touch it! i was able to mo8unt my 2 parts, y make a script with the lasts commands, but afther a reset, the script doesn't mount anything.
<ikonia> Demonho-br: ok, one moment
<Demonho-br> okay
<hannes_> but doesnt work!
<XSign> erUSUL,but route doesn't work!!!
<ikonia> hannes_: explain
<kitofhawaii> robert___: system -> preferences -> advanced desktop effects settings, make sure "window decoration" is enabled
<hannes_> its mountet, but i havnt the permisiion to write to the partition
<ikonia> hannes_: please show me ls -la /data
<ikonia> hannes_: in a pastebin if it's a long output
<wiicontroller> Twinkletoes: If OpenBSD is based in security why don't you use that for critical servers, isn't security the number one priority?
<erUSUL> XSign: try "sudo ip reoute add default via <ip_of_gw> dev <iface>"
<robert___> it is
<hannes_> insgesamt 8
<hannes_> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2007-12-14 11:07 .
<hannes_> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2007-12-14 11:07 ..
<BlackFoxTR> hi.. i had a problem.. apache server doesn't worked after i update 7.04 now php not working. how to fix it?
<XSign> erUSUL,thnx i'll try :)
<ikonia> hannes_: the file system is owned by root, you need to change it to be owned by you, OR use sudo to write to it
<hannes_> i wanna have it everytime i start ubuntu
<babo> is there a pdf virtual printer for ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> XSign: sorry is route not reoute*
<hannes_> do you think i can change with chmod 777?
<erUSUL> babo: cups-pdf
<kitofhawaii> robert___: ok...alt-f2 then "metacity --replace"...then alt-f2 "emerald --replace" see if between those commands, whether your windows look any different
<ikonia> hannes_: so change the permissions of the file system, or use sudo to write to it
<mozart> hi, i wanna use some windows on a virtual machine inside of m ubuntu Gutsy, whats the best way to do it? should i install VMWare? if so then through synaptics is that ok? also should i install the VMWare workstation or the server?
<ikonia> hannes_: use chown to make it owned by your user
<hannes_> ok, thanx a lot!
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | mozart
<ubotu> mozart: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ikonia> hannes_: welcome
<Lamorack> !dmraid | mozart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robert___> no difference
<PriceChild> babo, when you print.... you can check tell it to "print to file"
<Lamorack> uhmm.. bad try lol
<kitofhawaii> snadge: i have no answer why they don't mention the apache issue...i guess they don't expect people to use apache on the same machine as adblock. you can set apache to not use lo, or maybe (i don't recall it's been a while since i use it) tell adblock to use 127.0.0.2 instead
<mozart> ok yes i wanna full windows running inside of my ubuntu please whats the best solution here, i have 2 GB memory, so anything fast is good
<lazly> sziasztok
<pranith123> hello. im using blackbox window manager. how do i get alt+tab to work in this?
<kitofhawaii> mozart: virtualbox is the easiest...
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Lamorack
<ubotu> Lamorack: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<pranith123> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pranith123> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitofhawaii> MozartLovesUbun2: that comes from a longtime, and current vmware user. i suggest getting the non-ose version of virtualbox
<pranith123> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pranith123> hello. im using blackbox window manager. how do i get alt+tab to work in this?
<kylexy> i cann't agree more,virtualBox is excellent
<MozartLovesUbun2> so should i go with VIRTUALBOX? do i have to install the tools inside it then like the VMWare tools?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: are compiz effects working?
<robert___> idk how can i tell is that when the windows animate nicely?
<Lamorack> Thx erUSul
<pranith123> hello. im using blackbox window manager. how do i get alt+tab to work in this?
<MozartLovesUbun2> what do you mean by; "non-ose version of virtualbox"
<erUSUL> Lamorack: no problem
<kitofhawaii> robert___: enable wobbly windows in compiz settings manager, and then drag your windows around
<MozartLovesUbun2> kitofhawaii: what do you mean by; "non-ose version of virtualbox"
<kitofhawaii> MozartLovesUbun2: non-opensource...it works better (like giving good usb redirection)
<wiicontroller> Twinkletoes: but Only two remote holes in the default install, in more than 10 years! (in OpenBSD)
<MozartLovesUbun2> ah
<MozartLovesUbun2> ok
<kitofhawaii> MozartLovesUbun2: is still free :) just uhm...well, we got a guy's ipod to sync to itunes through it (it was too new for gtkpod) so i can assure it's really stable
<MozartLovesUbun2> ok well i can't make my mind up if anyone can be so helpful to point me to a good ubuntu virtual machine comparision chart, would be great , so i will go now and do a little google searching
<kitofhawaii> MozartLovesUbun2: the others (vmware, virtualbox-ose) couldn't
<Sharpie> MozartLovesUbun2: juse use vbox
<robert___> kitofhawaii they were but now there not all of a sudden
<pranith123> hello. im using blackbox window manager. how do i get alt+tab to work in this?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: do alt-f2 "compiz --replace"
<MozartLovesUbun2> ok i will try VirtualBox then
<kylexy> hello,anybody know how to use cedega
<Lamorack> erUSUL: i read the FakeraidHowTo, but doesn't help me
<Lamorack> I have an Asus A8N-SLI-Deluxe, 2 (fake)Raid controllers, Nvidia & Silicon Image 3114. I have 2 250Gb SATA disk attached to SIL controler, 1 stripped volume, 2 NTFS Parts. (My Gutsy installed on another PATA disk) Two days ago, i touch it! i was able to mo8unt my 2 parts, y make a script with the lasts commands, but afther a reset, the script doesn't mount anything.
<Sharpie> kylexy: yes, you open it and use it
<ikonia> Lamorack: we can't support your script
<Lamorack> i cant take the /dev/mapper/ sil_x1 & sil_x2 again
<ikonia> Lamorack: fakeraid as a technology is a flakey technology
<MozartLovesUbun2> hey guys please tell me do i need to install any other extra packages for this to make it work better?, like extra fonts or stuff like that?
<Lamorack> i dont need script help
<ikonia> MozartLovesUbun2: to make what work better ?
<Sharpie> MozartLovesUbun2: no you don't
<ikonia> Lamorack: ok, great.
<Lamorack> i cant take the /dev/mapper/ sil_x1 & sil_x2 again
<MozartLovesUbun2> VirtualBox
<Lamorack> only sil_x
<ikonia> Lamorack: what do you mean, you can't take it ?
<tarzeau> yay interesting ubuntu statistics http://krum.ethz.ch/udc/
<robert___> kitofhawaii still nothing
<ikonia> !offtopic >tarzeau
<Demonho-br> ikonia, if i change the language in the installation, something would change ? i mean, the configuring apt-get will try another server ?
<ikonia> Demonho-br: I don't bevlieve this is a server issue
<Demonho-br> ikonia, i think it could make my installation works, no ?
<Lamorack> uhm... i do "dmraid -ay -f sil"
<Demonho-br> ikonia, so what do u think ?
<ikonia> Demonho-br: you could open a terminal and check you currenlty have internet connectivity
<Lamorack> but it doesnt "make" that 2 devices
<kitofhawaii> robert___: from terminal, try "compiz --replace" let me know if you get any errors
<Demonho-br> ikonia, of course talking to people on pidgin
<Demonho-br> ikonia, it means, Internet.... ok
<anas> how can i use the scanner on ubuntu ??
<ikonia> Lamorack: as I say, fakeraid is a dodgy technology as a whole
<Lamorack> ok,
<ikonia> Demonho-br: on the installation machine your chatting in pdigin ?
<Demonho-br> ikonia, i tried chatting. i tried without chatting.. it doesnt work anyway
<ikonia> Demonho-br: please just answer the questions I ask
<ikonia> Demonho-br: your using pidgin on the machine your currenlty installing
<anas> how can i use the scanner on ubuntu ??
<Demonho-br> ikonia, i tried when i was chatting and i treid without chatting.. both freezy
<Demonho-br> ikonia, not now
<ikonia> for the love of.....
<Demonho-br> ikonia, no no.. im not using pidgin...
<ikonia> Demonho-br: on the machine that has hung in the installation, do you currently have internet connectivity on THAT machine
<Demonho-br> ikonia, i think so i typed plog
<Demonho-br> ikonia, that showed the status .. internet ok
<robert___> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<robert___> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:27a2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<robert___> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<robert___> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<robert___> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<robert___> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<xLE> how can i list all the files i have in a directory?
<xLE> ie /usr/
<xLE> ?
<ikonia> !pastebin >robert___
<Demonho-br> ikonia, but i was trying to install in portuguese. if i change that to english maybe it will work.. no ?
<ikonia> Demonho-br: ok - on the installation that has hung please open firefox and surf the web, verify that you have connectivity
<anas> anybody can tell me how can i use the usb scanner on ubuntu ??
<Demonho-br> ikonia, yes i did
<ikonia> Demonho-br: when ?
<anas> plzzzz   how can i use the scanner on ubuntu ??
<kitofhawaii> robert___: rendering isn't working...what vid card do you have?
<Demonho-br> ikonia, at same time i was intalling ubuntu
<ikonia> anas: scanners use a technology called "sane"
<ikonia> Demonho-br: are you not installing now ?
<Demonho-br> ikonia, no
<Demonho-br> ikonia, the installation is in another computer
<ikonia> Demonho-br: then I can't help you work the problem through
<anas> ikonia : thank u
<dgjones> !scanner | anas
<ubotu> anas: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Demonho-br> ikonia, no problem, thank u :D
<ikonia> anas: if you have sane installed, anything that uses a scanner (gimp for example) will be working
<Demonho-br> ikonia, continue to do what u are doing. your work is very important..
<Demonho-br> ikonia, see u :D
<robert___> intel corporation mobile 945gm/gms, 943/940gml express integrated graphics controller
<BlackFoxTR>  apache server doesn't worked after i update 7.04 now php not working. how to fix it?
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: please define not working
<robert___> it was working earlier today
<robert___> so idk what going on now
<BlackFoxTR> when i type: localhost/phpmyadmin/ to firefox firefox ask to me if i want to open phtml file in an editor
<BlackFoxTR> before update it was ok
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: ok, so apache does not have the php module in
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: where did you update from ?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: err...what changed? anything installed/modified?
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: an earlier 7.04 package or from an earlier ubuntu release
<robert___> hmm it wont keep gl desktop acive in my compiz preferences
<BlackFoxTR> i installed 7.04 then update it
<BlackFoxTR> from update menager/internet
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: updated 7.04 or updated to 7.10
<Torchwood> when is ubuntu going to ditch flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115 ? it is *awful*. i went back to a manual 9.0.48 setup. even that has bugs, but 115 should never have been released. it will put linux back 2 years
<robert___> not that i know of
<ikonia> Torchwood: flashplugin is only available to offer what adobe offers
<BlackFoxTR> i just used internet update.. it's still 7.04
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: perfect
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: please enter /etc/apache/modules-enabled
<BlackFoxTR> no such file or directory :S
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled sorry
<robert___> kitofhawaii not that i know of
<BlackFoxTR> done
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: do you see php5.load and php5.conf in thre ?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: in terminal "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep composite" do you get anything?
<BlackFoxTR> nope
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: dpkg -l | grep php5
<robert___> nothing
<BlackFoxTR> i see something.. copy n paste??
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: how many lines ?
<arcane_> My titlebars aren't showing up with GL Desktop activated.
<kitofhawaii> robert___: "glxinfo | grep direct" what's your opengl renderer string?
<miko3k> hi gyus. do u know how to modify user's $PATH right after login to X? .bashrc seems to get ingored...
<BlackFoxTR> 9
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: pastebin
<robert___> No
<ikonia> miko3k: PATH - in what respect
<BlackFoxTR> ii  libapache2-mod-php5                        5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5                          server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<ikonia> miko3k: PATH will get set by bashrc when you open a shell
<BlackFoxTR> ii  php5                                       5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5                          server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<BlackFoxTR> rc  php5-auth-pam                              0.4-9.2ubuntu1                            A PHP5 extension for PAM authentication
<BlackFoxTR> ii  php5-cgi                                   5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5                          server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<BlackFoxTR> ii  php5-common                                5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5                          Common files for packages built from the php
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: I said poastebin
<BlackFoxTR> ii  php5-mysql                                 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5                          MySQL module for php5
<BlackFoxTR> rc  php5-xmlrpc                                5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5                          XML-RPC module for php5
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: pastebin
<BlackFoxTR> rc  php5-xsl                                   5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5                          XSL module for php5
<kitofhawaii> robert___: also, confirm system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects is set to either custom or extra (if custom attempt setting it to extra)
<dgjones> !paste > BlackFoxTR
<judgement07> hello all... is there a shipit request for xubuntu or fluxubuntu free live cds?
<Torchwood> kitofhawaii: cat somefile | grep something, is a bad construction imo. cat is almost never needed in the shell. but each to his own, i guess ...
<arcane_> Also I just installed the xubuntu pack trying to use xfce and I think it was a bad idea, how can I switch back from xfce4?
<arcane_> to.. whatever it is I was on before.
<mavi-> judgement07: no i dont think those spins have the finances to ship free cds
<miko3k> ikonia yes. it seems so. but i want to get my path modified _before_ openening a shell ... for example for alt+f2
<robert___> kitofhawaii it says they cant be enabled
<kitofhawaii> Torchwood: true, but i'm archaic in my unix/linux commands (old sunos user)
<kitofhawaii> Torchwood: :)
<ikonia> miko3k: thats the desktop not $PATH
<Cubexombi> madmarx - just a heads up.. got it figured out.. turns out I've just got a touchy keyboard.. Lirc didn't quite like /dev/ttyS1q1 .. that was easily fixed
<miko3k> ikonia : i tried command like echo "$PATH; cat" in alf+f2 prompt there where a path, but somewhat simplier...
<Torchwood> kitofhawaii: so you haven't heard the good NeWS yet :)
<wiicontroller> the people in freebsd are assholes
<wiicontroller> oops
<judgement07> thanks mavi: anyways i just received my shipment of ubuntu gusty... going to give it out to friends... but i wanted to try the other 2 out
<wiicontroller> I mea openbsd
<BlackFoxTR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48187/
<wiicontroller> mean openbsd
<ikonia> miko3k: its not your PATH, the desktop interface doesn't use "path" settings
<ikonia> wiicontroller: moderate your language please.
<judgement07> is UBUNTU the only distro that ships free live cds?
<miko3k> ikonia : ok... so is it possible to have my own ~/usr/bin and launch commands from there using alf+f2 ?
<wiicontroller> but they crashed my computer
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR please look in /etc/apache2/mods-available for the php5 files I mentioned
<BlackFoxTR> ok i see them now
<ikonia> miko3k from memory gnome will use something like XDG_DATA dir as a variable to be aware of PATH's at build time.
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: you have deleted the symlinks then
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: you need to create a symlink from the avilable file to a file of the same name in the enabled dir
<miko3k> ikonia ... build time does not sound very optimistic :-)
<BlackFoxTR> command??
<robert___> kitofhawaii do i need to be under x or gnome ar anything specific like that?
<ikonia> miko3k: I'm not sure if it's dynamic or build time only
<ikonia> miko3k: you may want to check that in #gnome rather than have me trawl the docs someone may know off the top of there head
<miko3k> ikonia thanks anyway i try to google for it
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: ln -s
<miko3k> ikonia yup seems like an idea :-)
<ikonia> miko3k: I can help you set it, but I can't remember if thats the exact name for the variable used
<ikonia> miko3k: nor can I remember if it's dynamic
<miko3k> ikonia : the problem is, not how, but _where_, ~/.bashrc definitely don't get executed
<robert___> kitofhawaii u still with me?
<ikonia> miko3k: bashrc is a shell variable
<kitofhawaii> robert___: well i'm a bit confused why your driver would work one minute and then the next...i guess. what driver is selected under system -> administration -> screen and graphics -> graphics card?
<ikonia> miko3k: I can help you set it, but you need to find out if it is the correct thing to do
<kitofhawaii> robert___: i assume you're under gnome
<neil_d> I am trying to get a edubuntu ltsp client to boot it is stopping after printing "Starting LTSP client     [OK]" :( what is wrong ? how do I get it to continue ?
<ikonia> neil_d: is it hanging or returning to a prompt
<miko3k> ikonia : so i could possibly create a shell script and put it somewhere in gnome-session or something ?
<ikonia> miko3k: there are environment variable options for gnome
<neil_d> ikonia, if I hit <enter> I get a prompt
<ikonia> neil_d: ok, once you hit enter, is ltsp running ?
<robert___> kitofhawaii the only intel driver thet have
<kylexy> i like the game war3,,,but who can tell me how  to use cedega to connect a host in LAN
<robert___> and yes in gnome
<ikonia> kylexy: you'll get better support in #cedega
<miko3k> ikonia : where ?
<ikonia> miko3k: find out if its the correct variable first
<neil_d> ikonia, I don't know what you mean by ltsp running ?  it won't let me login !
<BlackFoxTR> ikonia:  etc/apache2# ln -s mods-available/php5.conf mods-enabled/   << i did
<BlackFoxTR> now there is php5.conf n php5.load files in mods-enabled
<kylexy> really
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: does the files appear in mods-enabled ?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: fair enough, sounds like something went goofy with your compositing. try rebooting...i'm not sure specifically why compositing would just stop working suddenly, since everything seems set up right.
<ikonia> BlackFoxTR: restart apache and you should be fine
<robert___> it was workiing earlier today could it be that my screen going into standby stopped it?
<robert___> cause that driver does say experimental
<miko3k> ikonia : well i would like to try ... but have no idea how to do it :-)
<wiicontroller> Twinkletoes: What's wrong with using ubuntu as a server?
<ikonia> miko3k: I've told you, join #gnome and ask for the correct variable
<robert___> brb rebooting and hoping that fixes it
<wiicontroller> Twinkletoes: You say you use Gentoo and FreeBSD for servers?
<autoditac> hi. is it possible to use beagle instead of tracker as the indexing engine *and* integrate beagle into the gtk filechooser and natilus-search?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: that's the same one i have...and yes, it could certainly be from going into standby. standby is goofy in gutsy
<kitofhawaii> robert___: particularly when it comes to graphics
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: 'lo.
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: 'eya
<miko3k> ikonia : i gess the $PATH will do it. if i just hit alt+f2 and type "echo $PATH; cat" and chcek run on terminal, it outputs something what looks very reasonable :-)
<dublpaws> anyone know of a curses based word processor?
<ikonia> miko3k: ughhhhh for the last time, it doesn't use PATH
<ikonia> miko3k: PATH is for the shell
<neil_d> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> miko3k: when you do alt+f2 it launches a shell to do the command
<wiicontroller> does Kubuntu come with gcc?
<ikonia> wiicontroller: you can install it
<ikonia> wiicontroller: gcc is in the repo's
<Stevethepirate> sudo aptitude search gcc
<miko3k> ikonia : so if it launches shell why can't I use $PATH? :-)
<ikonia> miko3k: because it's not a login shell
<miko3k> ikonia : ok.. that's sounds reasonable. i'll get to #gnome
<MaXWaR> Ubuntu FUCK
<ikonia> MaXWaR: that is uncalled for
<shiQdar> Enter text here...06270627062706440648064806480648064806480648064806480648064806480648064806480648
<ikonia> MaXWaR: do you have a problem ?
<dgjones> !ohmy | MaXWaR
<ubotu> MaXWaR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shiQdar> 0647062706270627062706270627062706270627062706270627062706270627062706270627064a
<crazytrain1978> hello
<ikonia> shiQdar: please stop
<shiQdar> 06450631062d0628062706270627062706270627062706270627062706270627062706270627
<shiQdar> 063906310628
<Gravitation> превед та3ики
<shiQdar> 0645063306330633063306330633063306330633063306330633063306330633063306330633063306330633063306330633063306440645
<MaXWaR> Gravitation: pishi na angl
<Gravitation> ты еблан?
<Gravitation> nahuia?
<MaXWaR> Ubuntu suck
<robert___> still not allowing the effects
<Myrtti> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MaXWaR> Gravitation: dak potomy chto tut angl
<Gravitation> dak pohui
<ikonia> MaXWaR: please stop with random instults, this is a support channel for support questions only
<gatestone> How do I connect to the Internet through my bluetooth phone?
<markvandenborre> hi all, I need help making a backtrace of somethign that hangs nautilus
<etfb> gatestone: what does Google say about the brand and model?
<antix> is there any quicktime plugin for mozilla in ubuntu?
<robert___> kiofhawaii its still not working
<neil_d> I am trying to get a edubuntu ltsp client to boot it is stopping after printing "Starting LTSP client     [OK]" :( what is wrong ? how do I get it to continue ?
<robert___> kitofhawaii its still not working
<markvandenborre> I've been reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<ikonia> neil_d: when you reboot, does it hang ?
<gatestone> etfb, I have a Nokia N70, but is the procudure really depending on the model?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: what specifically...emerald? or setting appearance to extra?
<ikonia> neil_d: when you have the script started are any of the ltsp processes running
<markvandenborre> but I want to make sure that I am doing things right and that I'm producing useful output
<markvandenborre> anyone out here to help?
<ikonia> markvandenborre: what is your question
<etfb> gatestone: by coincidence, I do too.  This isn't really the forum for that, but we can take it to private chat (if I can figure out how) and avoid cluttering the channel while we figure it out
<UbuntuFire> I got a strange problem with ndiswrapper, it cause a HAL error and so Igdm don't start if I don't go throw recovery mode and disabel the driver for my WLAN
<robert___> setting it to extra and i can open emerald manager and look @ the screenshots but cant load anythemes using emerald
<UbuntuFire> So i need to install the driver very time i start the computer
<shishio> guys, how do i install my graphic driver? im using nvidia
<UbuntuFire> screen of the problem, unsure if it's helpful http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/4324/screenshotgy1.png PS. Sorry for all the text
<etfb> gatestone: I need to do a couple of things before I can do private chat.  Hold on a sec...
<UbuntuFire> shishio: try envy
<ikonia> UbuntuFire: don't recommend envy
<ikonia> shishio: ignore that
<shishio> UbuntuFire: envy?
<ikonia> shishio: have you used the restricted drivers manager in ubuntu ?
<shishio> yes
<kitofhawaii> robert___: ok so setting to extra won't work..."glxinfo | grep direct" do you get an opengl renderer string?
<ikonia> shishio: whawt happened ?
<robert___> kitofhawaii it says no
<UbuntuFire> ikonia: i'm quite new so envy worked for me so why should I don't use envy?
<ikonia> !envy | UbuntuFire
<ubotu> UbuntuFire: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<shishio> Wine Games Suddenly quit...
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFire, Come back to us after the next kernel / Xorg update
<kitofhawaii> robert___: did you install server-xgl? or have it installed?
<robert___> it then says to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=VERBOSE
<robert___> LET ME CHECK
<robert___> sry dont mean to yell'
<UbuntuFire> well thing is that i got a ati card (X1100) and the restricted driver didn't work, so the only thing that worked was envy, since i don't understand how to install the drivers from binary
<kitofhawaii> robert___: that's ok...caps lock reminds me of my VAX/VMS programming days :-P
<ppk|thinkpad> I have a GPU that's been blacklisted, is there any chance that I'm going to be able to run Compiz?
<judgement07> any ideas for a title for a paper on why we choose ubuntu??
<robert___> it says cant find package
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFire, Just be aware that it could cause problems and that it is not supported, you can do what you want as long as you don't ask for help fixing it :)
<kitofhawaii> robert___: xserver-xgl
<WinterWeaver> apt-get is asking me for the Ubuntu CD ... O.o ... I thought this wasn't necessary. I dont have the disc anymore, how can I finish my install ? :(
<ppk|thinkpad> WinterWeaver, it's usually fine
<robert___> already have it
<etfb> WinterWeaver: that's because you still have the CD in your sources.  Go into aptitude/synaptic and remove it from the list.
<Jordan_U> WinterWeaver, System -> Administration -> Software Sources: enable internet, remove CD
<WinterWeaver> ah
<ppk|thinkpad> apt'll get it from the repo
<UbuntuFire> hope that 8.04 come with support then :) else i need to go to windows :(
<WinterWeaver> thanks guys
<helget> Where do I configure what keymap to use for incomming ssh sessions? My X is configured properly, but when I ssh to it, my languages special chars is messed up. The know the keymap I need is "no-latin1", but "sudo loadkeys no-latin1" (while executed successfully) does not change anything.
<UbuntuFire> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFire, It most likely will,
<incorrect> does anyone use kerberos without AD ?
<BB88> Hello. Anybody know of a quick and easy Convert .avi to DVD program for ubuntu?
<UbuntuFire> Someone understand why ndiswrapper cause a "fail to initalize HAL" even if the card work?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: already have it...try uninstalling it...
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFire, What chipset ?
<Joshooa> Hey what are some steps I could take to make Ubuntu run faster? It keeps freezing on my when I'm doing the simplest stuff, like ONE web page
<robert___> kitofwawaii how do i do that?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: aiglx works better on your card...i'm not even sure if xgl works with the 945...
<Jordan_U> Joshooa, Is it just Firefox or apps in general?
<Joshooa> Mainly Firefox but the computer in general
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: So maybe just firefox related.
<etfb> UbuntuFire: thanks for the ndiswrapper link!  That looks like it answers all the questions I have about wifi, many of which have been driving me mad.  Thank you!!!
<Jordan_U> Joshooa, Try FF3 beta 1, it's pretty darn stable and MUCH faster
<robert___> wats aiglx
<kitofhawaii> robert___: ah...let's disable it instead then "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<robert___> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<UbuntuFire> Jordan_U: AR5006EG
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: K, and what about stuff I could do to the computer? Cause my menus and stuff are slow sometimes too
<robert___> now that thats open what do i do?
<ricanelite> why is that when I'm using Banshee Media Player and listening to a Mp3 or lets say using any player why is that when moving windows around or surfing the web at the same time listening to Mp3's the audio drops in and out.
<Jordan_U> Joshooa, Is it a slow computer or do you think it's acting slower than it should ( if the former you may want to look into Xubuntu for instance )
<UbuntuFire> btw. don't ati release info about old card so it's possible to create free drivers
<kitofhawaii> kitofhawaii: add the following lines at the bottom (one line per arrow) -> Section "Extensions" -> Option "Composite" "0" -> EndSection
<felich> hello
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: No it can run fast, 1.8GHz, 2Gigs RAM, 512MB Vid Card and Soundblaster Audigy. It used to run faster
<ricanelite> i have a good machine, Pentium Dual Core 2.0ghz, 2gig ram, Geforce 512mb PCI-E
<Jordan_U> Joshooa, What has changed since it ran faster?
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: I've changed desktop colors, but it's been doing this off and on since I installed Ubuntu
<robert___> k how do i get aiglx now?
<felich> after hybernation of the laptop NetworkManager loses all wireless connectiona, and I'm forced to reboot whole system, please advise other solution
<Jordan_U> felich, Not a real solution, but a workaround that at least beats rebooting "sudo invoke-rc.d dbus restart" should do it
<kitofhawaii> Joshooa: some people have gotten better luck disabling ipv6 in firefox (not me personally at least) -> navigate to "about:config" -> filter "ipv6" -> set disableipv6 to "True"
<kitofhawaii> robert___: log out and log back in
<Joshooa> kitofhawaii: Did that already
<robert___> k brb
<Joshooa> Could it be because I'm running python stuff for Avant Window Navigator?
<abhi> hi i am trying to ssh to a box (called linuxhost) on my network from my gutsybox but i am not able to connect there. however i am able to connect to other machines on my network and through those other machines i can ssh to linuxhost. what do u guys think is the problem?
<Jordan_U> Joshooa, Not unless it uses insane amounts of RAM
<ikonia> abhi: no dns entry ?
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: K I didn't think so, it shows total ram usage at 13.5%
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: And a few spikes in my CPU usage but overall low
<emboss> hey is there a quick way to see what driver a device is using? e.g. a wireless card?
<robert___> kitofhawaii k now what?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: try enabling desktop effects?
<UbuntuFire> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> emboss, removable like pcmcia / USB?
<abhi> ikonia: it is in my hosts list. i even tried pinging it using it's IP address. i am able to ping all other boxes except this one (linuxhost) but from the other boxes i am able to ping linuxhost.
<emboss> Jordan_U: it's a mini pci card
<ikonia> abhi: firewall, wrong network ?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: also "glxinfo | grep direct" the opengl renderer string should list Mesa GLX Indirect
<abhi> ikonia: none of those problems. i was able to ssh to linuxhost yesterday from this box. but for some reason i'm not able to do so today
<ikonia> abhi: can the other boxes ping it now
<abhi> ikonia: yes other boxes are able to ping to it
<hmm> hello all i have problem with proprietary drivers (ati)
<Jordan_U> emboss, If so you can run "lsmod > modules1.txt" insert the card then run "lsmod > modules2.txt" then "diff modules1.txt modules2.txt"
<ikonia> abhi: at this exact moment
<robert___> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<robert___> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<abhi> ikonia: yes
<xyxvv> can someone please help me with this? I have a weird issue in which I am unable to download any updates, it says I canno upgrade from etch to gutsy, but this is Edubuntu 7.10 I installed, not debian etch
<ikonia> abhi: has to be something on your network from current host to linux host, or linuxhost is blocking you
<xyxvv> Im a n00b so go slow...
<Jordan_U> xyxvv, Are you the one who setup / maintains this box?
<emboss> Jordan_U: lsmod was enough, got it ta :)
<Jordan_U> emboss, np :)
<abhi> ikonia: no linuxhost isn't blocking me
<kitofhawaii> robert___: uninstall xserver-xgl...system -> administration -> synaptic package manager -> search for xserver-xgl -> left click and mark for removal -> apply
<hmm> I installed Proprietary drivers and reboot my computer. Drivers is installed, but after 2-5 minutes i have black screen (Ati Radeon X800 GT). Help please
<robert___> same message on glxinfo
<xyxvv> yes, I had built the box 2 weeks ago to give to a friend, I was supposed to give it to her today after dling every edu app she could need for her kids as she doesn't have the internet, but when I powered it up for the 1st time in 21 weeks this is what I got
<kitofhawaii> robert___: you have to log out log back in
<hmm> no i can't
<xyxvv> 2* not 21 lol
<ikonia> abhi: sorry I missed you rlast messsage
<kitofhawaii> hmm: black screen as in monitor off?
<hmm> no
<kitofhawaii> hmm: you're able to log in though..?
<hmm> just black screen and i can not do anything only turn off and turn on computer
<kitofhawaii> robert___: what's glxinfo | grep direct say now?
<kitofhawaii> hmm: do you get the login screen at all?
<robert___> kitofhawaii now it only has the direct rendering:no part again
<dgjones> xyxvv, Just as a check, are you certain iit said "etch" or "Edgy"?
<hmm> i don't have fglrx now but  direct rendering: yes
<WinterWeaver> How can I forcefully drop a connected IP from my box? I was downloading a torrent earlier, now that it's finished, I removed the Ports again (firestarter), but this one IP is still connected to my box via the previously allowed port
<abhi_> ikonia: linuxhost isn't blocking me
<Gnimsh> hi
<ikonia> abhi_: how do you know ?
<kitofhawaii> hmm: those messages are for robert...i don't want you to do the next thing i tell robert to do...:)
<abhi_> ikonia: i grepped to check my ip
<ikonia> abhi_: if you can ping every host on your network aceept that one, then either you on the wrong network for that host, or something is blocking you
<ikonia> abhi_: where did you grep your up
<ikonia> ip
<Gnimsh> is anyone here a network admin?  I'm not sure how to find one but I need to get my passwords emailed to me from a year ago or so when I registered here and started using ubuntu
<eroticon> good morning
<eroticon> is there any tool that will let me configure my network card from the console, through dialogs?
<abhi_> ikonia: how would i know if linux host is blocking me?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" -> remove the section down at the bottom that we added (the section Extensions) -> log out and log back in
<dgjones> xyxvv, if it was Edgy, you can't upgrade directly to Gutsy, you need to upgrade from Edgy to Fiesty, and then from Fiesty to Gutsy, its not recommended to skip versions when upgrading and the system doesn't allow that  under normal circumstances
<abhi_> ikonia: problem fixed
<dublpaws> Gnimsh: passwords expire after 3 months I think.
<abhi_> ikonia: i rebooted my ROUTER :D
<Gnimsh> hm
<Gnimsh> I know I registered here but I've every password combination I've used in the last 2 yaers
<xyxvv> tf? I just tried again and it didn't error out
<Gnimsh> years
<JonathanD> Gnimsh: join #freenode
<abhi_> ikonia: i just did a grep -R 192.168.0.* /*
<kitofhawaii> robert___: try enabling extras in appearance now
<Gartral> hi, how do i rotate screen? i have a Eizo Flex screen, i can rotate the monitor, but option for it is greyed (disabled) in the resolution screen... how do i fix that?
<ikonia> abhi_: thats no way to check any form of access control
<ikonia> abhi_: anyway you said it is fixed now.
<robert___> nada
<abhi_> ikonia: but i would like to know neverthless. how do i block access?
<ikonia> abhi_: use a firewall or tcp_wrappers
 * Gartral waits
<abhi_> ikonia: i don't have any of that. is there any other way by which openssh-server can block some IPs?
<Joshooa> What would make some windows and things stop appearing above the desktop?
<ikonia> abhi_: not really
<kitofhawaii> robert___: yeesh...as far as i'm concerned everything is set right.  you can try changing to the i810 driver...
<abhi_> ikonia: ok i don't run any firewalls in my home n/w but i think i will try making one with Ubuntu
<kitofhawaii> robert___: system -> administration -> screens and graphics -> click on driver -> select i810
<robert___> is there a more specialized room i canjoin?
<ikonia> abhi_: ok
<kitofhawaii> robert___: well i can confirm i have three intel graphics chipset computers here running compiz...:)
<Gartral> hi, how do i rotate screen? i have a Eizo Flexscan L675 lcd panel, i can rotate the monitor, but option for it is greyed (disabled) in the resolution screen... how do i fix that?
<robert___> hmm
<robert___> howbout that aiglx thing
<kitofhawaii> robert___: two are using the i810 driver...and i dunno, most people use nvidia or ati...you can try the #compiz-fusion room, but when it comes to driver problems particularly with intel they send you here
<ikonia> I am good
<speeves> abhi_: man sshd_config
<robert___> im just looking for a more polished look
<kitofhawaii> robert___: if you have intel, you use either the experimental intel or the i810
<abhi_> speeves: ok i'll see that :)
<kitofhawaii> robert___: aiglx is for ati...do you have an ati card?
<WinterWeaver> How can I forcefully drop a connected IP from my box? I was downloading a torrent earlier, now that it's finished, I removed the Ports again (firestarter), but this one IP is still connected to my box via the previously allowed port
<kitofhawaii> robert___: oops sorry...
<kitofhawaii> robert___: fglrx is for ati...it must be late
<kitofhawaii> robert___: when you uninstalled xserver-xgl, aiglx is what's left.
<Gartral>  i have a Eizo Flexscan L675 lcd panel, i can rotate the monitor, but option for it is greyed (disabled) in the resolution screen... how do i fix that?
<robert___> i changed drivers relog again?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: yes. :)
<robert___> k brb
<ricanelite> how do I remove Kubuntu?
<kitofhawaii> robert___: please tell me some good news :)
<babo> when I print using the pdf virtual printer - it comes out all weird. Instead of printing the page properly - it prints the page header on page1, then the text on page 2... help
<Gartral>  i have a Eizo Flexscan L675 lcd panel, i can rotate the monitor, but option for it is greyed (disabled) in the resolution screen... how do i fix that?
<ikonia> ricanelite: clean install to remove the operating system, apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop to remove kde
<incorrect> apt-get --autoremove kubuntu-desktop iirc
<robert___> i saved a bunch of money by switching to gieco
<robert___> other than that none
<robert___> jk sry its 430 am
<robert___> still no change
<incorrect> --purpge too
<ricanelite> the reason being is because since I installed Kubuntu I just feel that my machine has been running very slow and crashing a lot for some reason
<Gartral> ohh gawd
<ikonia> ricanelite: clean install #ubuntu then
<ricanelite> ok
<ikonia> ricanelite: clean install ubuntu sorry
<ricanelite> okay
<robert___> im going to sleep now ttyl if i see you after its fixed ill tell you how kitofhawii
<robert___> kitofhawaii
<Gartral> murr... no one has the fix for my prob?
<ricanelite> have there been treports of people installing Kubuntu and it has made there machines slow?
<ikonia> ricanelite: no
<kitofhawaii> robert___: is ok...:) i'm not sure what the issue is...but i have tested both the i810 driver and the experimental with and without xgl and they've worked...good luck
<ricanelite> because I have a decent machine Pentium Dual Core 2.0GHZ, 2gig ram
<ricanelite> ok
<incorrect> ricanelite, do you want gnome or xubuntu ?
<ricanelite> well i have ubuntu 7.10 cd
<ricanelite> what is the difference?
<ricanelite> like my icon right next to Application has the Ubuntu Logo
<incorrect> well i was worried if you purged kde then you could end up with a bash shell
<Gartral> will some one out there acknoledge me?
<Gartral> please?
<ricanelite> what you mean?
<JonathanD> Gartral: you exist.
<ricanelite> very new to Ubuntu Linux
<speeves> abhi_: man hosts.deny
<abhi_> ok
<ricanelite> and also being that I'm here I have a Ipod nano 1gig and I was wondering why when I connect my Ipod and boot into Ubuntu I could upload mp3's in there just fine using Songbird, banshee, Music Player but now if i try to remove a Mp3 for some reason it is still there
<ricanelite> Like it does not fully remove it
<ricanelite> but the application shows that it has been removed
<ricanelite> um what happen?
<Rowan> whoa....
<siavash> what is going on?
<kbrooks> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Rowan> !netsplit
<mozart> ?????
<Gartral> what the hell, that nearly crashed my comp
<kbrooks> Everyone: a netsplit occured. Please be patient!
<mozart> LOL
<hannes_> hi, dan someone help me with mounting issues? I have a 120 GB Partition which is mounted at /data. when i am in this partition, i can only use 22,9 GB. This is the amount, thats free on my root Partition. what didi i do wrong?
<Rowan> jeeze ahahah
<kbrooks> !netsplit siavash
<Rowan> this is awesoem
<bazzieb> can someone help with format a usb attached HDD please???
<mozart> hi, is anyone here using PIDGIN for IRC chat here, i wanna know how to keep history logging for my hotmail msn chats inside pidgin, but not for IRC here at the same time, does anyone know how
<aly> hi
<ice_>  compiz-fusion
<siavash> hmm can someone give me a link that explains compiling howto in ubuntu ? i am new in linux and want to compile a program in readme it says some things about configure and.. but i dunno any thing thx.
<bazzieb> can someone help with format a usb attached HDD please???
<incorrect> fdisk -l
<incorrect> mkfs.something /dev/ifound my device
<Gartral> is the split/burst over?
<kbrooks> Gartral, seems so
<Gartral> ok
<ktosia> file ./skype
<ktosia> ./skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux
<lundnd> how do i send a instance variable from a functional test method to the action i am testing ?
<Rowan> http://internethealthreport.com
<ktosia>  ./skype
<ktosia> bash: ./skype: No such file or directory
<ktosia> wtf is that
<Gartral> enabling creen rotation?
<rodietze> how come Ubuntu fails to install on my laptop, it can't find some bmc43xxx ....
<crush_groove> siavash . are you installing a new kernel /. or just a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Rowan> rodietze thats a Broadcom wireless card
<Rowan> they're picky
<rodietze> Rowan: oh really?
<rodietze> sheiBe
<rodietze> :\
<Rowan> yeah, i think theres an article on that at ubuntuguide.org
<Rowan> for broadcom wireless installation
<rodietze> thank you !
<siavash> hmm can someone give me a link that explains compiling howto in ubuntu ? i am new in linux and want to compile a program in readme it says some things about configure and.. but i dunno any thing thx.
<Rowan> i must be going to bed now though. have a good night
<dgjones> !compiling > siavash
<rodietze> but there is a lot of bcm failures... even my nvidia
<rodietze> Rowan:  ok thanks dude! see ya
<Rowan> ;)
<siavash> thx dgjones
<ktosia> help
<dgjones> siavash, your welcome
<ktosia> heeeeeeeeeeelp
<chatf> hi. How can i search my language channel ?
<Gartral> ok now, how do enable rotation of screen?
<crush_groove>  gartral /join #compiz-fusion
<chatf> How can i join to  my native language channel ?
<[chr0n0s]> hey
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with networking in ubuntu
<helpme> i updated to gutsy on my ps3 and now on boot it just beeps and shuts down...anyone know what I might have done wrong? The update went through successfully
<OIM> HELPME: boot with cd again
<[chr0n0s]> i have two network connections, one ethernet and one wireless, and i want both to be connected simultaneously, as of now it switches when ehternet goes down wirelss kicks up
<helpme> i will try booting with the 7.0.4 cd
<kitofhawaii> gartral: have you checked this out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587686&page=2 there's a section about adding information into your xorg.conf for rotating screen
<wiicontroller> how much space doesn ubuntu take?
<babo> pdftk won't open a pdf document that's been saved by the CUPS/PDF driver from the browser
<Gartral> hey, ty
<OIM> 10 GB min
<h4L1m> hi, i have a amd turion64 cpu, it runs sometimes with 800mhz and sometimes with 1,8 ghz, how can i make it to run only with 1,8 ghz?
<crush_groove> kitofhawaii, : I have him in compiz-fusion
<Gartral> 2gigs + swap file
<OIM> right
<OIM> it allows you
<wiicontroller> it takes 2 gig plus swap file?
<helpme> OIM: booting now
<helpme> OIM: what do I run after boot?
<OIM> helpme: do you have win?
<helpme> OIM: yes
<wiicontroller> Gartral: Ubuntu takes 2 gigs plus swap file?
<wiicontroller> how big is the defaul swap file?
<OIM> do you see grub
<OIM> screen
<h4L1m> hi, i have a amd turion64 cpu, it runs sometimes with 800mhz and sometimes with 1,8 ghz, how can i make it to run only with 1,8 ghz, i took a look in my bios but there are no options to change it
<OIM> when try to open
<helpme> OIM: ps3 uses kboot, i see the initial screen
<helpme> OIM: i dont have ubuntu on my desktop pc
<h4L1m> can someone help me?
<freepenguin> hello
<kitofhawaii> h4L1m: it run lower speed on battery power?
<wiicontroller> How much space does ubuntu take?
<Gartral> 2 gigs plus a (ussually) 1 gig swap\
<wiicontroller> the default swap is 1 gig, you sure?
<helpme> OIM: i booted my dead gutsy with the fawn live cd...what should I run to fix gutsy?
<incorrect> is there an easy way to get the uuid of a device?
<h4L1m> it is pluged in too and it runs with 800 mhz
<WinterWeaver> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<imagitronics> anyone have any experience running httptunnel?
<OIM> helpme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316047
<h4L1m> kitofhawaii: it is pluged in too and it runs with 800 mhz
<mzuverink> Is anyone else having problems with xmms scrobbling to last.fm, mine wont even tough its enabled and set with the correct user name and pass
<xyxvv> hell, it updated some stuff but it came back to saying it wants to update from Debian Etch to Ubuntu Gutsy http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4718/screenshot1mu2.png
<helpme> OIM: i can install ubuntu 7.0.4 easily, im not gonna install FC first...
<helpme> OIM: I run the updater in 7.0.4 and when it completes upgrading to 7.10 it won't boot
<slept> I got problems with acpi , but I am not sure with which part of it - my notebook shutsdown with the message trip point exceeded , any idea ?
<dgjones> xyxvv, do you have any Debian Etch repositories enabled as extra repo's?
<helpme> anyone else here have a ps3?
<OIM> helpme: is there any emtpy space
<helpme> OIM: over 5 GB
<dissonans> I have some problems with this X installation that seem connected to colour depth
<helpme> OIM: the 7.10 update was only 600mb
<dissonans> the bitdepth should be 24, but xdpyinfo reports 8 bits
<dissonans> any idea how to correct this? most applications look fine, but some Qt graphics look terrible
<OIM> tray  to re install
<helpme> OIM: it takes 24 hours to reinstall since downloading takes forever
<zeroflag> how can I get the liveCD to find my LVM raid?
<zeroflag> I have lvm2 installed but no scanning finds my disks...
<helpme> any news on when the Gutsy PS3 disc will be available?
<zeroflag> alternate found it off the bat no problem...
<helpme> i need to find a more mature distro for the ps3...this is the 3rd way ive killed ubuntu in 2 days
<alterego> I'm playing around with compiz at the moment. How do I enable that cube effect for virtual desktops?
<rgnr> how do i manage ievitw in linux?
<shearn89> alterego: check the settings - hit alt-f2 and type ccsm
<shearn89> alterego: if it doesn't show up, you probs need to install it.
<alterego> Yeah, I don't think it's installed.
<dgjones> !ccsm | alterego
<ubotu> alterego: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<alterego> Nice. Thanks.
<rgnr> hey?
<shearn89> alterego: there ya go! use synaptic, or apt-get.
<xyxvv> dgjones, should it look like this? http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/1250/screenshot2xl4.png
<shearn89> anyone know how to hide join/part messages in irssi?
<crush_groove> every1 in here use gnome dt?
<shearn89> crush_groove: no - i'm on openbox.
<alterego> Gnome is great ..
<rgnr> any1?
<shearn89> rgnr: ?
<crush_groove> nodz
<xyxvv> and the 2nd one http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/8428/screenshot3jo4.png
<rgnr> shearn89:  ho do i manage ieview firefox plugin to work with linux?
<zeroflag> how can I get the liveCD to find my LVM raid?
<hadiaziam> hi..why i cannot open my tomcat using http://localhost:8080. I already install using apt-get. I install tomcat5.5.That engine also running. But when i use netstat -a | grep 8080, it not show listening port..How to fix it?
<speeves> debian may push it to a different port hadiaziam
<speeves> check the server.xml
<shearn89> rgnr: ah. i've got no idea. I'd suggest trying to find the .ko file for the plugin somewhere in your comp, and copying it into the firefox directory...
<hadiaziam> i using feisty
<helpme> OIM: are there any kboot parameters I can try to achieve a type of "safe mode"?
<dgjones> xyxvv, that doesn't look right, I'm not on ubuntu at the minute so I can't check mine, but http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/update-ubuntu-repository-list-using-software-sources-gui-tool/ shows something completely different
<rgnr> shearn89:  .ko file?
<shearn89> rgnr: its the extension for mozilla plugins on linux.
<rgnr> shearn89:  i got the plugin installed, but i nrrd to install ie itself
<alterego> Wow, there's some neat stuff in there. Thanks shearn89 :D
<rgnr> shearn89: how do i do it?
<shearn89> rgnr: ah okak.. I'd look for an ieview tutorial...
<cherva> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<speeves> hadiaziam:  feisty is probably using the default debian package for tomcat
<crush_groove> grep is a way to 'grab something .. to look for it ?
<shearn89> alterego: np... Its a cool site - good for icons/themes/etc.
<speeves> hadiaziam: so the configurations should be the same
<ice_> so irrotating
<xyxvv> well it is edubuntu, not ubuntu...
<hadiaziam> speeves: how to change the port?
<dgjones> !version | xyxvv, what does running the version command show, I'm not sure how to fix your problem, but maybe the extra information will help somebody else give you some advice
<ubotu> xyxvv, what does running the version command show, I'm not sure how to fix your problem, but maybe the extra information will help somebody else give you some advice: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<shearn89> anyone know how to hide the join/part messages in irssi?
<xyxvv> sandy@sandy-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a
<xyxvv> No LSB modules are available.
<xyxvv> Distributor ID: Debian
<xyxvv> Description:    DebianEdu/Skolelinux (terra)
<xyxvv> Release:        3.2
<helpme> exit
<xyxvv> Codename:       etch
<zobban> hi is there any program in ubuntu to split movies
<hadiaziam> speeves: I'll try to fix it myself
<xyxvv> I did install the debian edu and debian jr packages from synaptic
<dgjones> xyxvv, the only other thing i can suggest would be joining #edubuntu and asking there, there might not be many people in there, but if there is they may more expertese with it
<mavi-> zobban: haha
<speeves> hadiaziam: you will have to google it
<speeves> good luck
<zobban> what is haha
<mavi-> zobban: google "how to split movies in linux" and you will get atleast 5 programs to do it
<speeves> (i don't have tomcat installed on my box right now :) )
<mavi-> in the first 10 hits
<kbrooks> question:
<zobban> yes but is there anything on sudo apt-get install
<kane77> how can I get dimensions of a window?
<rgnr> shearn89: heh there's no mentioninig 'bout explorer itself
<kbrooks> how do i see if a hard drive is dying?
<zobban> hi is there any program in ubuntu to split movies
<modu> it seems, if  I visit a page with flash on it, like youtube for exampel, about 50% of the time I try to close the tab in firefox, it ends up freezing, anyone else experiencing that?
<kbrooks> zobban, did we not help, or would you like a link
<zobban> yes i like a link for ubuntu split movies
<jeronim> kbrooks, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<dgjones> xyxvv, which version of edubuntu did you originally install?
<jeronim> sometimes you get messages like driveready seek fail or so, i can't remember exactly
<zobban> is there any program on ubuntu for movies split
<jeronim> kbrooks, example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183430&highlight=dying+driveready
 * N3bunel saluta
<ais523> I'm writing this from a new Dell Laptop with preinstalled Ubuntu. I'm very pleased with it, and it's been very helpful already, but the touchpad usually doesn't work
<zobban> is there any program on ubuntu for movies split
<ais523> to be precise, it doesn't move the cursor when I move it. It did once for a few minutes a while ago, but doesn't any more
<Marco81> Anyone have a acer 5315 notebook? I have problems with random shutdowns.. even in windows vista, anyone familiar with same problem?
<mavi-> yeah, it was heat-problems
<mavi-> with my acer
<mavi-> is it hot?
<ais523> and that was just after I installed the updates that had accumulated
<Marco81> mavi-: do you have an 5315 ?   yes its hot.. but is it hardware related or what
<kane77> zobban, avidemux or gopchop
<Marco81> mavi-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604158
<mavi-> Marco81: yes the laptop has a switch that offs the power if it gets to hot
<sergio__> hola
<zobban> is ther any tutorial how to split movies on ubuntu kane77
<JDogHerman> can someone help me out with an install problem?
<Marco81> mavi-: obviously yeah.. but should I return the laptop, is there anything wrong with itç
<mavi-> probaby dirt in the fans
<mavi-> if it started recently
<mavi-> check that the CPU speedstep works, check that the fans are running
<Marco81> mavi-: what?  its brand new
<mavi-> Marco81: check the cpustep with the cpu-frequency monitor that are addable to your panel
<hno> Hmm.. is it possible to install Ubuntu x86_64 while running i686? Accidently installed the wrong version before the server was shipped to the datacenter. Have free partitions prepared for having multiple OS instances, so the question is just if using debootstrap or similar works cross-architecture.
<mavi-> Marco81: then listen to the fans if they are running
<nomentero> zobban: use a video editor you can split movies easy
<sergio__> ola
<zobban> so no need for avidemux
<nomentero> www.kdenlive.org
<zobban> i just installed that
<wolfman> hello
<dv> how do i flush the cups printing queue?
<wolfman> could somebody help me in installing ATI Sapphire HD 2600 graphic card drivers ?
<wolfman> what should i do ?
<jude> does anyone know where are the mplayer codecs kept??
<merps> is there a problem with flash at the moment?
<sc> hello i need help on wicd auto boot connection please
<shearn89> sc: fire away
<[chr0n0s]> i have two network connections, one ethernet and one wireless, and i want both to be connected simultaneously, as of now it switches when ehternet goes down wirelss kicks up
<zobban> iam on ubuntu i have a movie 1.4gb i want to splitt it to 2cd 700mb which is the best way to do it
<jeronim> merps, search on ubuntuforums.org, there's a good document on it
<sc> hello i need help on wicd auto boot connection please
<shearn89> sc: whats the question.
<jude> zobban, use DeVeDe encoder
<jude> it'll split it
<Marco81> Which live cd is the absolut latest? this one? = http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/   ?
<cherva> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this, i have two network connections, one ethernet and one wireless, and i want both to be connected simultaneously, as of now it switches when ehternet goes down wirelss kicks up
<crush_groove>  so I ran the "tail -f /var/log/syslog" command just to see what it got me .. and I have like a TON of ips hitting my machine .. with nothing running .. any idea ?
<sc> i use wicd and i always have to manually connect to internet
<wolfman> ubotu : could you tell me how can i install ati drivers ?
<sc> shearn
<wiicontroller> I type ifconfig and I can't see my wireless
<wiicontroller> how do I make it appear?
<shearn89> sc: can you not just check the box saying "automatically connect"
<mavi-> wolfman: alt-f2, type gksudo restricted-manager
<Marco81> Which live cd is the absolut latest? this one? = http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/   ?
<sc> wicd interface doesnt have that option
<kitofhawaii> [chr0n0s]: you have two nics, do they both connect to the same router?
<shearn89> sc: i think it does. Are you using wireless?
<[chr0n0s]> kitofhawaii, yes, same connection
<sc> not now
<sc> i use now wired
<Voyage_> my firewall "firestarter" sys tray icon auto disappears, and i have to run it manually again every time. why.. ? how can i stop it?
<merps> has anyone installed flash recently and has it working?
<shearn89> sc: but do you normally use wireless?
<wiicontroller> How do I turn on wireless in ubuntu
<sc> i added autostart in sessions
<wiicontroller> ?
<wiicontroller> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Marco81> mavi-: obviously yeah.. but should I return the laptop, is there anything wrong with itç
<kitofhawaii> [chr0n0s]: why would you want both on at the same time then? that's normal behavior, to only use one nic at the same time on the same lan
<shearn89> sc: did you add the tray icon in sessions?
<sc> actually i just started using wicd
<sc> approx 30 mins
<cupcake> is there an ubuntu beginners channel I can join?
<mavi-> Marco81: did you check the stuff?
<shearn89> sc: did you add the tray icon in sessions?
<sc> how
<Marco81> mavi-: doesnt matter.. it shuts off randomly
<cupcake> hello?
<shearn89> sc: i think its system -> preferences -> sessions, then add "/usr/lib/wicd/tray.py"
<[chr0n0s]> kitofhawaii, i normally use wired which comes from a 8 port switch, but when there is a power cut, it goes down, and my connection switches to wireless, but i want wireless to be connected already, so that my download continue
<mavi-> Marco81: yes it matters
<cupcake> can you let me know if my messages are sending out?
<[chr0n0s]> the switching takes time
<bazhang> cupcake: perhaps #ubuntuforums
<mavi-> Marco81: if cpustep isnt running then your laptop will overheat and shutoff
<tapio> I need to disable the gnome-panel. How can I do that ?
<cupcake> oh, ok. thanks
<mavi-> Marco81: if the fans arent running the same will happen
<mavi-> Marco81: so check those first
<sc> i added n ill try by restarting ubuntu
<jeronim> merps, i presume you got the md5sum problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397&highlight=flash+md5
<yonilevy> i'm looking for a tool that allows extracting data out of a faulty cd/dvd (i can't mount [it get stuck], although in windows i -can- view the contents of the dvd [i can't fully read them though])
<rgnr> c'mon ppl
<shearn89> sc: you just have to restart x. hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<rgnr> how do i install the damn ie in linux
<sc> thanks shearn
<yonilevy> ideas?
<Voyage_> my firewall "firestarter" sys tray icon auto disappears, and i have to run it manually again every time. why.. ? how can i stop it?
<Ximal> how do u find out if u have a sata / scussi type harddrive ? I noticed mine isn't idea.... so i wasn't sure
<jeronim> rgnr, google ies4linux
<shearn89> yonilevy: you could try (in windows) creating an iso, and then mounting that?
<kitofhawaii> [chr0n0s]: ...you'll have to take the interfaces out network manager's control
<jeronim> or even google: install ie in linux
<bazhang> Voyage_: no need to do so; not like norton or pc-cillin--just a front end for iptables
<yonilevy> shearn89, the disc is faulty [parts of it are not readable], i don't know any windows application that could generate a "partial" iso...
<jeronim> it's not too hard
<rgnr> jeronim:  well i need only the files cuz i'm using ieciew plugin for firefox
<kitofhawaii> [chr0n0s]: disable roaming mode on the wired connection and try it that way...
<kitofhawaii> [chr0n0s]: but i have a feeling your download might still go down anyway since the way routing works, you are still changing IP address
<wiicontroller> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<wiicontroller> !trojan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trojan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wiicontroller> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wiicontroller> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Voyage_> bazhang how will i know for any intrussion has done... any even if i dont need to see the icon. why ... does it auto disappears..?
<wiicontroller> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitofhawaii> [chr0n0s]: also, your connections will randomly use one or the other nic, which unless you set a metric on the nic and routes (a big pain with dhcp) to prefer the wired connection, means you won't know for sure unles you check which nic it's actually using
<wiicontroller> !qemu
<shearn89> !botabuse
<dgjones> !botabuse | wiicontroller
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ubotu> wiicontroller: please see above
<kitofhawaii> [chr0n0s]: but good luck with it...:) lemme know how it works if you go and disable roaming mode
<willwork4foo> hi... are there any ubuntu printing gurus about?
<Gartral> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> willwork4foo: just ask your question...
<kitofhawaii> willwork: one person's guru is another person's lackey :)
<ubuntu710> hi people! I wanna install on something else than ext3, like ReiserFS or JFS, will that work on Ubuntu 7.10? Last time i tried with 7.04, grub did not like to boot from JFS. So effectively the filesystem was not supported.
<Jack_Sparrow> morning kitofhawaii
<willwork4foo> I've got a Hewlett Packard Laserjet 1020. I plugged it in, powered it on, and Ubuntu spotted it correctly and installed it. As far as the system is concerned, the printer is working fine. All except for the tiny detail that when I tell it to print something (anything, even a test page from the printer config window) it sits there doing absolutely nothing. I get no error messages.
<kitofhawaii> morning Jack_Sparrow :)
<jeronim> ubuntu710, you can boot from reiserfs, or from xfs if you use lilo instaed of grub
<Voyage_> bazhang how will i know for any intrussion has done... any even if i dont need to see the icon. why ... does it auto disappears..?
<xyxvv> whats a decent app to have read access from ext2/3 volumes from XP? I don't need write
<ubuntu710> jeronim: so reiserfs (or any other fancy filesystem) will not work with GRUB, right? so how do i tell the installer to use lilo instead?
<spideyman> when i install dosbox deb in gutsy where does dosbox save its config file?
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/snort Voyage_
<ubuntu710> is there any guide to install ubuntu on JFS or ReiserFS? i havent found it using google :(
<Voyage_> bazhang snort is command based. i have it. is there a gui for that?
<jeronim> ubuntu710, reiser always works for me with grub.  i tried xfs recently and the installer recommended lilo, it was a simple menu choice
<Voyage_> bazhang and  i want to see the icon changed to red when intrusion occurs. and i can see the blocked ip port in "events"
<bazhang> !info snort | Voyage_
<ubotu> voyage_: snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-6 (gutsy), package size 455 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> jeronim: ext2ifs
<jeronim> eh?
<ubuntu710> jeronim: hmmm.. then i should just try reiserfs with GRUB then.. :)
<jeronim> nod
<bazhang> Voyage_: no idea about a gui--never use it meself
<ubuntu710> instead of making one big filesystem, i like to make a root filesystem, one for /usr and one for /home. how big does the root filesystem need to be, 1GB enough?
<jeronim> there used to be problems with reiser+grub but that was more than a year ago fixed
<willwork4foo> Anyone at all with my printing issue? I've found an error message in dmesg that occurs when I try to print: "[96241.662862] audit(1197639866.283:9):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=16677 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd""
<bazhang> Voyage_: if you want to see a ton of intrusions, then Linux is not the place
<Jack_Sparrow> xyxvv: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<willwork4foo> what's that all about?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeronim: sorry that wasnt for you..obviously
<rgnr> jeronim: what should i edit sources for gutsy ?
<rgnr> jeronim: for ies4linux
<jeronim> rgnr, dunno, never done it myself
<kitofhawaii> willwork4: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> willwork4foo: my HP1100  has worked with no intervention from me...
<bulmer> willwork4foo-> check the cups log file, not all users are automatically allowed to print I think..you have to add the user in to cups
<willwork4foo> Jack_Sparrow: that's possibly the most helpful and useful comment I've read for a long time...
<willwork4foo> L(
<willwork4foo> bulmer: aha interesting. I tried to print as root (using the "lp" command on the console) and it still refused to print.
<eroticon> Hello folks,
<Jack_Sparrow> willwork4foo: Still waking up...   but at least wanted you to know that model seems fine..
<kitofhawaii> willwork4foo: they recommend not using the driver that comes with ubuntu
<willwork4foo> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have an HP1100... I have a HP1020...
<bulmer> willwork4foo-> cups has its own authentication system, man lppasswd
<joachi1> hi. got problem with kill command. this works on the terminal: sudo kill -s SIGUSR1 18862 -- but from an sh script, I get an error:  invalid signal number or name: sigusr1
<beckwei> oooooo
<willwork4foo> kitofhawaii: who are "they"?
<Jack_Sparrow> willwork4foo: and many of those hp lasers use the same driver..eh
<[chr0n0s]> kitofhawaii, thanks, i'll try that
<willwork4foo> Jack_Sparrow: aha thanks
<kitofhawaii> willwork4foo: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<m1r> hello
<m1r> !ntfs > m1r
<willwork4foo> kitofhawaii: aha - I see it in big red letters on that page!!!
<willwork4foo> ok - thanks - I'll follow that guide, kitofhawaii
<willwork4foo> I gotta go do some work now .... bye for a bit...
<xyxvv> Anyone have an nvidia riva tnt2m64 card? when I installed the drivers via the restricted drivers installer it capped my screen res to 800x600@60Hz, monitor is an HP M50, all I need is my 1024x768 back...
<Jack_Sparrow> xyxvv: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xyxvv> before I installed the drivers I was at 1024x768
<Jack_Sparrow> xyxvv: you were probably running vesa mode 1024
<eroticon> whats a good network config tool for ubuntu (console based on dialogs)
<Jack_Sparrow> xyxvv: Please see the topic for pastebin  and post your xorg.conf
<kitofhawaii> eroticon: network config tool...as in interface configuration or network services?
<bulmer> eroticon-> can you use vim or emacs?
<jude> does anyone know where are the mplayer codecs kept??
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras jude
<rowan_> Hi, can anyone tell me what kind of picure they can get from usrp_tv_rcv.py ? When I have run it the picture is very bad (no synchronization) and very noisy. Should that be expected?
<jude> and where is the folder??
<kitofhawaii> eroticon: "webmin" is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but it uses a browser for configuration
<jude> bazhang, and where is the folder??
<bazhang> jude: what folder?
<jude> the manual folder
<bazhang> jude: not sure what you are asking; the user manual, aka instruction manual? or something else
<crush_groove>   is part of the trick to successfully getting a larger package selection to make yourself aware of alternate repositorys ? or is thier a main base that will load to your apt-get and thats it ..?
<m1r> what i need to install to have ntfs support on 7.04 ? > will ntfs3g and ntfs-config be enough ?
<Lunks> Can anyone tell me a good jabber client other than Pidgin?
<Lunks> I'm kinda through with it.
<Jack_Sparrow> xyxvv: You will most likely need to add this to the monitor section    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48205/
<bazhang> crush_groove: depends on how pure you want your ubuntu--if you want to add proprietary codecs then you need to enable the partner repositories, and maybe the one at medibuntu.org as well
<Marco81> Which live cd is the absolut latest? this one? = http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/   ?
<jude> bazhang, how??
<kitofhawaii> m1r: it has ntfs read-only support by default (rw requires some special commands,) but ntfs-config allows you to switch between read only/read-write mode at will through a gui
<boris_> hi
<jude> i need to add some mplayer codecs
<jude> bazhang, i need to add some mplayer codecs
<bazhang> jude: open up synaptic
<jude> ok
<boris_> i got a Samsung SGH-Z150 mobile phone and i want to connect it to my computer with USB
<boris_> how do i do it ?
<bazhang> is it open jude?
<kitofhawaii> m1r: correction...7.04 yes you need ntfs3g....you should be fine with those two packages
<m1r> kitofhawaii: ok , that is what i need, many tnx m8
<m1r> kitofhawaii: ok :)
<jude> bazhang, yeah
<nukturnal> can anybody help me with crossover 6 registration code ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nukturnal: bad bad bad  go away
<bazhang> jude: now look for the menu item repositories
<rgnr> any1 has ie4slinux?
<zobban> hi i installed avidemux to split movies when i put a movie into it it starts then it dissapears are there any other programs for splitin movies
<bazhang> nukturnal: no piracy here please
<jude> bazhang, ok
<biabia> I installed ubuntu on this old pc when my newer one died. The new one is getting fixed and I am putting ubuntu on it instead of windows, but my 2wire modem only has one wired connection and neither pc has a wireless card. What are my options?
<bazhang> devede zobban
<wiicontroller> when I start ubuntu i ca't see anything
<jude> bazhang, opened it
<bazhang> jude: enable the partner repositories (canonical)
<Jack_Sparrow> biabia: buy a cheap router
<kitofhawaii> nukturnal: no piracy in this channel unless you're a pastafarian
<xyxvv> Captian Jack :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48206/ I may have used the HP MX70 during the install of the machine... but I'm using the oloder M50 with this machine now
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<zobban> i want to split a 1.4gb movie into 2discs 700mb
<jude> bazhang, ok
<biabia> Jack_Sparrow:  can u suggest one, or a brand
<zobban> devede is not for that
<bazhang> jude: now hit reload or fetch updates, forget the wording
<jude> ok
<bazhang> jude: should take a moment
<bazhang> jude: now search for restricted
<jude> bazhang, ok
<kitofhawaii> biabia: dsl modem? you can get a dsl router to share the connection
<bazhang> jude: found the package ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jude> bazhang, yeah
<zobban> i want to split a 1.4gb movie into 2discs 700mb are there any programs in ubuntu
<bazhang> jude: now click on it or enable it
<jude> ok
<jude> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> jude: then hit the button labeled apply updates or something like that
<biabia> kitofhawaii: the 2wire modem doubles as wirless router but has only one wired connecton on it
<Jack_Sparrow> xyxvv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48207/   please make a backup and see the change to your monitor section
<jude> bazhang, thks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> biabia: dlink is one brand I use
<biabia> kitofhawaii:  and neither pc has a wireless card
<bazhang> jude: one more step
<jude> ??
<kitofhawaii> biabia: wireless router? get a small switch... it gives you an inside address and runs its own dhcp?
<biabia> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<R1CHARD> hello, I have the next message, when I enter my keyfinger in the LaunchPad:
<R1CHARD> Invalid public key
<bazhang> jude: if you want to watch dvds that is
<zobban> i want to split a 1.4gb movie into 2discs 700mb are there any programs in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | zobban
<ubotu> zobban: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jude> bawhat is it??
<jude> bazhang, what is it??
<kitofhawaii> biabia: like a small four port switch...you could technically do a firewall with nat if you have two nics on your ubuntu box...but i think that's overcomplicating thing if you already have a router
<boris_> i got a Samsung SGH-Z150 mobile phone and i want to connect it to my computer with USB
<bazhang> jude: if you want to watch dvds then go to www.medibuntu.org, and copy the instructions there into terminal for libdvdcss2
<nyc-h0st> i thought to delete a file i need only write permissions, its not letting me do i need x as well?
<jude> bazhang, thks a lot
<bazhang> jude: let me know if you have any problems later :}
<jude> bazhang, ok
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0st: you don't need x permission...otherwise we couldn't delete text files :)
<crush_groove> sudo  apt-get update && install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nyc-h0st: to delete requires full access.yes
<boris_> i got a Samsung SGH-Z150 mobile phone and i want to connect it to my computer with USB
<zobban> i want to split a 1.4gb movie into 2discs 700mb are there any programs in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> nyc-h0st: I may have misread that.. sorry
<nyc-h0st> kitofhawaii and Jack_Sparrow with rw on the file it says no no
<nyc-h0st> i cant believe what kind of question im asking but it wont let me do it :)
<nukturnal> can anybody help me with crossover 6 registration code ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nyc-h0st: what format is the partition where the file exists
<nyc-h0st> let me check
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0st: also what's the full permission set?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | nukturnal
<ubotu> nukturnal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<boris_> i got a Samsung SGH-Z150 mobile phone and i want to connect it to my computer with USB
<zobban> i want to split a 1.4gb movie into 2discs 700mb are there any programs in ubuntu
<nyc-h0st> ext3
<elkbuntu> nukturnal, we dont support piracy practices here, sorry
<nyc-h0st> -rw-rw-rw-
<Myrtti> !piracy | nukturnal
<ubotu> nukturnal: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jack_Sparrow> elkbuntu: he has already been warned once
<bazhang> boris_: for using it as a wireless hub?
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: this was the second warning
<nyc-h0st> its a file mysql wrote out
<bazhang> twice we warned him actually
<nyc-h0st> its owned by mysql and group is mysql
<Jack_Sparrow> nyc-h0st: you can try gksudo nautilus
<boris_> bazhang: i just want to connect it to my comp with USB, nothing wireless
<zobban> i want to split a 1.4gb movie into 2discs 700mb are there any programs in ubuntu
<nyc-h0st> i'm running as a different user
<void^> zobban: repeat less and just run a quick search for video editing software, like avidemux.
<biabia> kitofhawaii: i dont have the router yet, or a switch. I wouldnt mind making one of the pcs wireless via buying a card but in looking I havent seen any mention linux compatibility
<bazhang> boris_: just to sync it?
<nyc-h0st> but the permissions for world are rw
<Jack_Sparrow> nyc-h0st: then that is where the problem lies
<boris_> bazhang: yes
<elkbuntu> Jack_Sparrow, i can only work with what i see when i flip to this window
<zobban> i installed avidemux it does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang> boris_: just a moment, let me check
<nyc-h0st> what world cant delete a file even if he has permissions to do so?
<PPreda> greetings all, I want to have cpufreq always use powersave mode on my laptop on every startup if I ever shut it down, how can I make it stiky?
<kitofhawaii> biabia: yah...atheros chipset if you can get it. but if your dsl modem is operating as a wlan router it's also operating as a router for your wired connection
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti: There should be no second chances for that..
<_ruben> nyc-h0st: perhaps mysql still uses the file which would prevent you from deleting it
<void^> zobban: works for me. perhaps you want to ask a more specific question.
<nyc-h0st> it doesnt
<biabia> kitofhawaii: atheros chipset in the wireless card (if i choose to go that route) ?
<kitofhawaii> biabia: yah, atheros has the best support in linux (madwifi0
<zobban> i start avidemux and i open file mymovie.wvm it starts loadin 44sec to whait then it closes down
<nyc-h0st> mysql purposly makes the file rw by everyone
<wiicontroller> How do I do wireless in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: I'm feeling Christmasy
<dgjones> !wireless > wiicontroller
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0st: just out of curiosity, sudo rm file does that work? if not, there might be a leftover lock
<Jack_Sparrow> nyc-h0st: I will bow out on this...  and finish my coffee...  didnt see that you were working with mysql earlier
<Marco81> does ubuntu live cd have madwifi?
<dns_en> I was hoping someone could help with an  open ssl problem
<kitofhawaii> marco81: it's not installed by default but it's available yes
<biabia> Thanks Jack_Sparrow, kitofhawaii. bbl
<bazhang> boris_: you want to use datapilot, or something similar
<kitofhawaii> marco81: sorry, misread. i don't know i've always gone with a wired connection on livecd
<boris_> bazhang:
<void^> zobban: your question is how to edit a wmv file then. i'm not sure if there is any software that can work directly with such files, i avoid them.
<Marco81> kitofhawaii: can I use it with the live cd?
<merps> has anyone recently had problems getting flash to work?
<boris_> bazhang: yes, sure
<nyc-h0st> sudo works without a hitch
<boris_> bazhang: i just want to put some files on it
<zobban> the file is 1.4gb
<bazhang> boris_: office files, or other
<nyc-h0st> heres what i'm doing dumping a select result in a file
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: the latest flash update was broken...
<nyc-h0st> using it and then trying to delete it
<boris_> bazhang: music
<nyc-h0st> its just like any other file on the system
<merps> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i thought as much. Is it possible to get an old version?
<nyc-h0st> and its permissions are set at rw-rw-rw-
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: one sec...  you can do it manually
<Asusu> hi. I'd like to install the python source code. Is there a package for that or something?
<mavi-> Asusu: apt-get source python
<DM|> !slimserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slimserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Asusu> mavi: thanks
<mavi-> Asusu: "source" instead of "install" will give you the soruce package
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/   the file is fine the installer was hosed
<boimBUKANpenjaha> bogor
<Asusu> mavi-: if I'd like to uninstall the source code? what's the command?
<DM|> Anyone know anything about slimserver?
<^^barbi^^> ftutyh
<^^barbi^^> hkyj
<^^barbi^^> hj
<^^barbi^^> j
<^^barbi^^> k
<^^barbi^^> jjyjhgfetr5utyity.kmnj
<^^barbi^^> jkklljlk
<^^barbi^^> ik
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<^^barbi^^> k
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0st: that's erm...a bit odd. where is the file being stored?
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<DM|> !spam ^^barbi^^
<merps> Jack_Sparrow: do I have to remove the current installation?
<MacTheMad> hello... just finished downloading flashplayer... extracted files & opened terminal... how do I navigate in terminal to where I need to be to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: from what I understand..no.. but I dont use flash anything..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam ^^barbi^^ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: cd     = change directory
<MacTheMad> yes, ty but to what directory do I change?
<boris_> bazhang: datapilot isnt free
<Jack_Sparrow> MacTheMad: are you following some tutorial?
<MacTheMad> yes on the adobe website
<kitofhawaii> macthemad: did you not try the flash player from the repo's first? apparently the buggy behavior of the install's been fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> kitofhawaii: thankfully.... I hope so..
<MacTheMad> no I've no idea what you're talking about... I just installed yesterday & I've no clue yet what I'm doing
<bazhang> boris_: is that a symbian phone or wm5 or windows ce?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash | MacTheMad
<ubotu> MacTheMad: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dns_en>   itried openssl s_client -connect localhost:443
<nyc-h0st> well i think i found out my prolem
<dns_en> and I am getting CONNECTED(00000003)
<dns_en> 23716:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_clnt.c:567:
<kitofhawaii> jack_sparrow: i heard they did, at least from one person in here in the past couple days. we've definitely seen a lot less adobe issues since then
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0st: what was the issue?
<nyc-h0st> it seems /tmp is a special case
<nyc-h0st> files in there
<boris_> bazhang: samsung SGH-Z150 - it's not symbian or windows
<nyc-h0st> are watched by the os
<LjL> MacTheMad, you should *always* install things from the repositories when they're available (and when they're not, you really should think twice and only attempt to install them if you *really* need them). installing stuff via other dodgy methods is a ticket to trouble.
<LjL> !software > MacTheMad    (MacTheMad, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nyc-h0st> and cannot be deleted by world
<nyc-h0st> or so it seems
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0st: yah...i was wondering if it was a root restricted folder
<Asusu> how can I find where the source files of a source package got installed?
<nyc-h0st> well its not root restricted i mean /tmp has rwx for everyone
<LjL> Asusu: they got installed in the directory you ran the command in
<lsw> hello
<bazhang> boris_: likely wm5 then
<dns_en> so it appears its tring to use th wrong protocol any ideas where to look for help
<MacTheMad> yes, ty I'm checking things out now
<Asusu> LjL: thanks
<LjL> nyc-h0st, it's no special case, there's simply the sticky bit set
<Jack_Sparrow> kitofhawaii: Hopefully we will know today for sure...  as of yesterday..it wasnt..as far as I know..
<LjL> nyc-h0st: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0: oh...sorry, it's late and i switched irc clients tonight and i'm not enjoying the new font :)
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Do we know if flash installer has been fixed yet?
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: i don't. but i don't see it in the topic anymore, so my guess would be yes, unless people have fun reverting topics without a reason
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<nyc-h0st> LjL i would see the sticky bit as +
<nyc-h0st> and i dont :)
<bazhang> boris_: could you check the phone to make sure it is a wm5 device?
<LjL> nyc-h0st: +? no, you should see it as "t"
<merps> Jack_Sparrow: sorry for the noob question...where is ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<rafael_> helo people
<nyc-h0st> ok "t" then same thing no t :)
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: use the link to install flash...  it would be your best choice
<LjL> nyc-h0st: ls -l / | grep tmp
<rafael_> Good afterning
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash | merps
<ubotu> merps: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nyc-h0st> and sticky bit pertains to executables
<zobban>  what do i need to split a movie which is 1.4gb .wmv i want to split to 700mb cd's
<LjL> nyc-h0st: no. have you read the wikipedia article at all?
<snk00sj> hmm so noone is using openoffice here :)
<merps> !flash
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: IT looks like it has been fixed..
<snk00sj> the plugin that is
<rafael_> Alguem aqui fala Portugues?
<LjL> !pt | rafael_
<ubotu> rafael_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PPreda> anyone knows how I can have a cpufreq specific governor power mode on startup
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0st: /tmp by itself has sticky bit set
<kitofhawaii> nyc-h0st: anything you throw in there inherits that
<nyc-h0st> aha
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: for future reference /youruser/.mozilla
<zobban>  what do i need to split a movie which is 1.4gb .wmv i want to split to 700mb cd's
<nyc-h0st> ok i just went throug that paragraphs
<nyc-h0st> in the wiki you were right
<merps> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the help, should be able to get it working..
<boris_> bazhang: i cant find anything, sorry
<DerGrunePunkt>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY biophgue
<MasterShrek_> lol
<nukturnal> kitofhawaii: fuck u! tell me u have never done any virtualization on ur fucking box
<nyc-h0st> so no more /tmp for dumping mysql results :)
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: any time.. sorry for the confusion...  welcome to Ubuntu
<boris_> bazhang: (on the internet)
<MasterShrek_> DerGrunePunkt: prolly wanna change your password
<MacTheMad> under repositories I'm reading that I should go to System > Administration > Software Properties but I don't have that choice available... now what do I do?
<DerGrunePunkt> shit!
<LjL> !language | DerGrunePunkt
<ubotu> DerGrunePunkt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> boris_: does it come with some samsung software? what is the name of it
<pope22> this may be the wrong place to ask, but is there a way to embed video in BasKet Note Pads?
<MasterShrek_> MacTheMad: manually edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> kitofhawaii: that's not entirely accurate. it's not inherited (group is inherited, for example, when suid group is set) - it's simply a flag on the directory itself, that doesn't allow deleting its entries
<MasterShrek_> MacTheMad: alt+f2 type: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<boris_> bazhang: http://www.samsung.com/au/products/mobilephones/mobilephones/sgh_z150.asp
<kitofhawaii> nukturnal; err not that i have to justify myself, but i've been running vmware for 9 years and manage an esx farm at work so i hope i've done virtualization
<rafael_> Boa Tarde
<MacTheMad> ty
<zobban>  what do i need to split a movie which is 1.4gb .wmv i want to split to 700mb cd's
<LjL> kitofhawaii, nukturnal isn't in the channel. if you use TAB to autocomplete nicknames, you'll realize that before wasting time typing
<DerGrunePunkt> why live 7.10 hungs at boot on my laptop
<erUSUL> !pt | rafael_
<ubotu> rafael_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DerGrunePunkt> ??
<heatmzzr> what command do you use in terminal irc to stop auto connect?
<bazhang> boris_: I see, but what is the software on the phone? could you turn it on and look?
<boris_> DerGrunePunkt: it just boots slowly, probably
<erUSUL> heatmzzr: /disconnetc
<heatmzzr> erUSUL, i meant when I first open the client, sorry
<erUSUL> heatmzzr: just disable the autoconnect
<kitofhawaii> ljl: i didn't catch the kick :) thank you
<merps> Jack_Sparrow: got it working, thanks mate
<Jack_Sparrow> DerGrunePunkt: try burning a new cd at a slow speed, or at sart - install hit F6 and try some boot options...  also identify your laptop make model
<Jack_Sparrow> merps: glad to hear it
<A[D]minS> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<heatmzzr> erUSUL, I am in terminal, not windows..
<LjL> A[D]minS: /msg ubotu <factoid>, please
<boris_> bazhang: it's turned on, but i cant find out what software the phone is running
<zobban>  what do i need to split a movie which is 1.4gb .wmv i want to split to 700mb cd's
<rafael_> Boa Tarde
<crush_groove>  I am getting  "/lib/security/pam_securetty.sorok " error from amarok ..what is this ?
<erUSUL> heatmzzr: what irc client are you using?
<heatmzzr> bit&chx
<A[D]minS> LjL: ok
<erUSUL> heatmzzr: there maust be some config file or specific file to disable it... i use irssi myself sio i dunno
<bazhang> boris_: you could try running the software in wine or similar, but there is no way for me to give you a definitive answer without knowing the sync software name--it seems to be pc link, but that is it
<zobban> anyone who can help me
<zobban> pleasee
<DerGrunePunkt> boris_: is freezed
<Jack_Sparrow> zobban: you will probably need to convert that "WINDOWS" format to something useful before you can edit it\
<DerGrunePunkt> I have a compaq vl3128
<DerGrunePunkt> it haves a turion64
<crush_groove>  is firestarter anadequate frontend for iptables . ?
<dns_en> I was hoping to get a little help with my ssl config
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: yes
<DerGrunePunkt> i tried booting with noapic and noacpi
<Jack_Sparrow> DerGrunePunkt: if all else fails.. use the alternate cd
<zobban> ok and if the the file is 1.4gb.mpg will avidemux works to split it
<DerGrunePunkt> ok thanks
<ppatzt> i have an up-to-date ubuntu 7.10 version ... and i just want to program some C ... but the gcc throws the error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> ppatzt: install build-essential
<kidem> Question: When i reboot my NIC is not working , it shows it as disconnected but if i disable it then enable it works, any ideas why?
<MasterShrek_> ppatzt: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> ppatzt: install build-essentials
<kane77> is it possible to create one partition from two? (on two different disks)
<zobban> mr.jacksparrow
<zobban> ok and if the the file is 1.4gb.mpg will avidemux works to split it
<erUSUL> kane77: afaik you can create a "volume" using lvm
<erUSUL> !lvm | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kitofhawaii> kane77: you can use an extent
<boris_> DerGrunePunkt: ubuntu's live CD boots slowly, i tough it freezed when i first booted it too
<kane77> erUSUL, yeah.. I meant something like that..
<ppatzt> thx ... i ll try it soon ... weird that they got gcc installed but not the build-essentials ;)
<ace> Hi there, is it a good added to add backport on my gusty or not?
<MasterShrek_> ace: you shouldnt have too many problems with it, i never did
<ppatzt> thx alot ... works great now!
<ace> MasterShrek : ok
<boris_> bazhang: thanks for help
<LjL> ace: backports are less reliable than official packages. if you need a package that's in backports, however, i think most here will agree that it's normally pretty safe to install it.
<erUSUL> ace: i have it and haven't had any problems so far
<dns_en> Im having some issues getting ssl to work on my webserver
<ace> erUSUL: :ok
<bazhang> boris_: sorry you can only charge it.
<erUSUL> ace: but as they said "Anecdotal evidence is not evidence at all" ;)
<ace> erUSUL: :hehe true
<DerGrunePunkt> boris_: I have some experience, and I know that is freezed (and it was like that half an hour)
<dns_en>  openssl s_client -connect localhost:443
<dns_en> CONNECTED(00000003)
<dns_en> 23716:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_clnt.c:567:
<boris_> DerGrunePunkt: if you say so
<MasterShrek_> boris_: you can use the alternate installer cd if you are having problems, its a text-based installer, shoudl be faster
<dns_en> I tried installing ssl3 and I cant seem to find any documentation that helps with this error
<Jack_Sparrow> dns_en: pasting into the channel will not get you helped any faster
<Jack_Sparrow> As the sun is lifted into the sky so are yesterdays bans
<boris_> MasterShrek_: i dont have any problems, DerGrunePunkt has
<MasterShrek_> oh my bad
<boris_> lol
<MasterShrek_> dns_en: is there an apache-ssl package out there by chance?
<dns_en> faster than what ? I was posting  the relevant error message
<MasterShrek_> dns_en: ive dug up that it may have somethin gto do with ssl not starting with apache
<crush_groove>  is "snort" a good tool for the single user that doesnt have any other boxes ?
<bazhang> crush_groove: for tracking network intrusions? it's probably the finest
<crush_groove> bazhang  so a network = anybox connected to the inet .. not just many boxes connected together ...
<kitofhawaii> crush_groove: seems a bit overkill for one user...but i guess that depends what you're doing with your box
<MasterShrek_> crush_groove: are you behind a router?
<MasterShrek_> if you are, then you shuold pretty much be safe unless you are opening ports
<crush_groove> no .. straight cable modem
<Twinkletoes> Does anyone here use xrdp?  The X11rdp binary isn't compiled and I need it
<MasterShrek_> oh, well id keep it aroudn then
<bazhang> crush_groove: well, if its only one computer maybe too much, but who knows? :}
<crush_groove>  keep snort ?
<MasterShrek_> sure, or set up a strict firewall
<MasterShrek_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MasterShrek_> if you are worried about security
<crush_groove> is firestarter an adequtae firewall or is it to generic and setting up IPtables is better ?
<levander> Does anyone else have Firefox turning grey for short periods of time and then coming back so you can use it?  This is happening kind of frequently here.
<crush_groove> << very security minded
<damike> hi
<bazhang> heh
<MasterShrek_> crush_groove: ive never used it, generic iptables is probably better, but maybe thats just me and my old style of cli configuration
<levander> It's like Firefox is leaking memory.
<damike> how can i disable the ubuntu 7.10 power management? it make me crazy
<bazhang> levander: using compiz?
<levander> Memory usage by Firefox is over 300 MB.
<damike> makes
<MasterShrek_> levander: or compiz
<crush_groove> 300?
<MasterShrek_> eww, probably due to flash, i heard bad things about flash + compiz
<levander> MasterShrek_: Yeah, compiz.re is using 38 MB of RAM.
<bazhang> levander: I had that same problem with many apps, til I shut off compiz
 * MasterShrek_ doesnt go for the visual effects, usability is my biggest concern
<levander> MasterShrek_: I've got Visual Effects set to Normal.  Did you just set it all the way down to None?
<peppini> salve ho un problema con i controller usb 1.1. Qualcuno può consigliarmi?
<LjL> !it | peppini
<ubotu> peppini: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erUSUL> !it
<levander> MasterShrek_: Set it to None?
<damike> anybody?
<MasterShrek_> levander: yea, try it for awhile see if ti fixes your problems
<kitofhawaii> lavender: you can try disabling your ipv6...navigate to about:config -> search for "ipv6" -> set to true and see how it works. apparently that works for quite a few people
<LjL> peppini: /join #ubuntu-it
<damike> damn - the powermanagement sucks
<erUSUL> damike: System>Preferences>
<jerome_dk> hi, I need help to get my Samsung SyncMaster 226 bw analog to work with Ubuntu 7.10. Anybody? Thanks.
<rmserra> hello, i have problem with ubunto 7.1 and my dell latitude d505. The laptop frozen when suspend or
<damike> erUSUL, yes - i want to disable this. this tool is very buggy. he should touch the display brighntness
<rmserra> when resume from hibernation
<kitofhawaii> jerome_dk: what are you trying to do with it/rather what's not working at the moment?
<MasterShrek_> rmserra: suspend and hibernate have never worked well in linux
<jerome_dk> '
<peppini> ok, on ubuntu-it nobody answer. someone who spent time to help me?
<peppini> i've a problem with usb controller
<peppini> i'm a newbye
<MasterShrek_> peppini: whats the problem?
<bazhang> usb 1.1?
<sn0> rmserra have you checked linux-laptop.net for your dell? most systems are usually listed and might give some hints on suspend/resume
<averno> hi
<peppini> my ubuntu 7.10 doesn't see my usb peripherals
<kitofhawaii> jerome_dk: syncmaster 226 bw comes up available as an option under system -> administration -> screens and graphics
<rmserra> i checked out, thankyou sn0
<sn0> peppini a pastebin of lshw or lsusb from the terminal would be useful to troubleshoot this, but you could try tail -f /var/log/messages , then unplug and re-plug in the usb device, watch what it says or pastebin
<jerome_dk> kito: I just tried to choose it, but it's the same problem all over again. I can choose it, but when I apply settings, Ubuntu tells me it can only run in low graphics mode...
<kitofhawaii> jerome_dk: your vid card is working fine?
<kitofhawaii> jerome_dk: or rather, which driver/what card are you using?
<siavash_> !compiling > siavash
<peppini> lshw list my hardware, included usb controller, but nothing see my usb key neither my usb printer
<jerome_dk> if I don't plug in my external monitor, yes. I've _just_ installed Ubuntu and it started by working in high-res, but with a wrong resolution on my external monitor (laptop was fine). Ubuntu told me that I could install a different driver for my ATI 9600 mobile card, and after doing that I've been running in low graphics mode
<MasterShrek_> peppini: lsusb ?
<DM|> If i install epiphany browser on a ubuntu-server It wont bog it down too much if i have all that gnome stuff installed?
<DerGrunePunkt> with acpi=off as boot parameter 7.10 booted perfect :D
<sn0> DM| servers don't generally need a desktop environment, instead maybe try command line web browser like links or lynx
<MasterShrek_> DM|: maybe, maybe not, what wm are you using?
<bundo> HI! everyone,  myname is Bundo-Kang , From Seoul Korea
<DM|> MasterShrek_ its  a server, no UI just command line
<MasterShrek_> hello bundo
<MasterShrek_> DM|: isnt epiphany a graphical program?
<bazhang> bundo: this is a support channel; do you have a question related to ubuntu?
<DM|> sn0 lynx eh
<MasterShrek_> btw the cli is ui, just not a gui :)
<DM|> mastershrek_ yes
<jerome_dk> how would I turn off the driver I just installed for my ATI graphic card?
<bundo> no,  I get see
<MasterShrek_> DM|: yes, lynx if you are looking for a cli broswer
<princeallanigue> help ubuntu shorewall
<DM|> mastershrek i need to be able to open a browser unfortunately, for my slimserver music
<techi602> plz help a poor guy to upload multiple directories from SFTP client. When i use "put /somedir/*" the subdirectories are not copied...
<MasterShrek_> DM|: what sorts of things do you need to do in the browser?
<_slacker_> damike, you have problems with the display brightness and ubuntu?
<MasterShrek_> jerome_dk: change the driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or replace it with a backed up version of the file, be sure the back all of the files up though
<kitofhawaii> !ati > jerome_dk
<DM|> MasterShrek_ pretty much i need to control something over an SSH tunnel, since my ISP are a bunch of jerks and dont allow me to offer world services
<damike> _slacker_, yes - i say: don't adjust the brighness - but he always do. actually he doesnt store my last brightness - he always uses the brightness from the config - thats bad
<kitofhawaii> mastershrek_: guess we weren't fast enough :)
<MasterShrek_> DM|: have your ssh server listen on a second port, thats what i do, my isp blocks port 22, so i forward it, 22123 or seomthing would work
<sn0> DM| while installing a gui and a desktop might seem the easiest way to do this, i would definately recommend against such a thing, servers don't need a gui and using ssh you can maintain much more efficently, plus less packages to  upgrade/worry about security fixes
<DM|> sn0 aye,
<_slacker_> damike, oh ok, you're lucky, i'm using an nVidia and the brightness control doesn't work at all
<MasterShrek_> kitofhawaii: oh, did he leave? i have joins/parts blocked on irssi
<_slacker_> damike, only via command line
<DM|> MasterShrek_ no no i can ssh fine, its that I cant offer my streamer to the world, I have to ssh tunnel to it ( unless im doing something wrong )
<peppini> lsusb seems do nothing
<peppini> peppini@peppini-desktop:~$ lsusbpeppini@peppini-desktop:~$
<MasterShrek_> DM|: ic, not too familiar with streaming
<MasterShrek_> peppini: but something is plugged into your usb port when you typed that?
<princeallanigue> help ubuntu shorewal
<DM|> MasterShrek_ not many are : (
<MasterShrek_> DM|: are you behind a router?
<sn0> peppini could you perhaps type the command i mentioned, tail -f /var/log/messages , then unplug the usb device(s) and plug them in again, it might be useful to try a different usb port and when finished please show us a pastebin of the text
<DM|> MasterShrek_ yes, and i have all ports that i need forwarded
<damike> _slacker_, yes - actually i'm don't happy with linux at all. in windows it works much better
<MasterShrek_> DM|: does it work from inside your lan?
<DM|> MasterShrek_ yerp
<incorrect> how can i force a refresh of /dev ?
<filloy> good morning! I have an external hdd with ext3 and all my webpages there so i can acces them with my laptop in linux/windows and my desktop with linux. The problem are the permissions, who should be the owner so apache in windows can read the files? Currently its my user (filloy) and the group is plugdev. Thank you very much!
<princeallanigue> MasterShrek_ what firewall are you using?
<DM|> MasterShrek_ I can somewhat connect, but the thing is Rythmbox says i dont have the right decoder, and Banshee just buffers the whole time
<MasterShrek_> princeallanigue: im just using my router, and moblock pretty much
<sn0> filloy this isn't really a ubuntu question, sorry, but fyi there is an ext2/3 driver you can install for windows, to read ext partitions.
<MasterShrek_> DM|: try streamtuner
<princeallanigue> MasterShrek_ did you know about shorewall?
<MasterShrek_> princeallanigue: no idea, never heard of it
<peppini> peppini@peppini-desktop:~$ tail -f /var/log/messages
<_slacker_> damike, you're using an Intel card?
<peppini> Dec 14 15:26:30 peppini-desktop kernel: [13596.704000] agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<peppini> Dec 14 15:26:30 peppini-desktop kernel: [13596.708000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<peppini> Dec 14 15:26:30 peppini-desktop kernel: [13596.708000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<peppini> Dec 14 15:29:29 peppini-desktop kernel: [13775.400000] agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<peppini> Dec 14 15:29:29 peppini-desktop kernel: [13775.400000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<MasterShrek_> !paste | peppini
<peppini> Dec 14 15:29:29 peppini-desktop kernel: [13775.400000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<ubotu> peppini: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bundo> Here Reader is MasterShrek & bazhang?
<filloy> sn0: yes there is, already installed and apache just tells me that i have no permission for that file. Should i go to #apache?
<peppini> Dec 14 15:30:40 peppini-desktop kernel: [13846.392000] agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<peppini> Dec 14 15:30:40 peppini-desktop kernel: [13846.392000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<peppini> Dec 14 15:30:40 peppini-desktop kernel: [13846.392000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<kitofhawaii> princeallan: what's your question about shorewall?
<peppini> Dec 14 16:00:35 peppini-desktop -- MARK --
<damike> _slacker_, yes
<damike> _slacker_, x3100
<sn0> filloy maybe thatsa ogod idea yes
<sn0> sorry typing.
<bazhang> bundo: what is your question?
<filloy> sn0: thank you!
<_slacker_> damike, naaah, forget windows, linux enlarge your... xD
<_slacker_> damike, x3100 is the 9xx family right?
<diego> hola
<damike> _slacker_, yes
<diego> alfuien español?
<LjL> !es | diego
<ubotu> diego: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> hi diego
<peppini> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48210/plain/
<DM|> Mastershrek_ same thing, it just sits there, buffering
<_slacker_> diego, en inglés, o entrá en #ubuntu-es
<diego> es la primera vez que entro aqui
<damike> _slacker_, i don't think - i keep windows on my notebook - in my op
<diego> como se entra ahi?
<damike> _slacker_, nion its much better it every part
<sn0> peppini a pastebin is much better, thanks, and what happens when you repeat with other usb ports ?
<Voyage_> bazhang i missed the url you gave. and any msg you gave. i was disconnected.           how can i make sure the icon of firestarter remains in the sys tray. and doesnot disappears after some time?
<MasterShrek_> DM|: hmm, i got no idea then...check your ports again, and that they are being forwarded to the right ip
<sn0> peppini did you install ubuntu using noapic or any custom boot codes?
<damike> _slacker_, i have to reduce the birghtness every time i read something - that is soooo nasty
<DM|> MasterShrek_ only 1 port is being used and its correct
<MasterShrek_> DM|: what program are you streaming with?
<peppini> what's noapic? I've just installed from cd
<MasterShrek_> server-side
<_slacker_> damike, the config tool doesn't store the brig. you set?
<DM|> MasterShrek_ slimserver
<ailean> every time i turn on my computer, it connects to my neighbour's router.  As this is technically a criminal offence, how can i tell it to connect to mine instead?  (mine is working and all i need to do is flick it over).
<bazhang> Voyage_: that does nothing--this is not windows :}; the thing you need to do is set up a strict firewall (are you behind a router?) and then it is good to go
<sn0> peppini ok that is a bit strange, can you show us the pastebin-output of sudo lsusb and sudo lshw also please
<damike> _slacker_, no - lets say the brighness is the tool is 70% - ok. so i adjust it temporary to 50% with the laptop keys. but he switches back to 70% .oO
<MasterShrek_> DM|: what ports are you using?
<damike> in the tool
<MasterShrek_> it said it needs 3483 and 9000
<DM|> MasterShrek_ just 9000 for the connection
<MasterShrek_> DM|: http://wiki.slimdevices.com/index.cgi?ConnectingRemotely
<Voyage_> bazhang - the icon of firestarter turns red when an unauthorised access try is made and if it is visible in the tray always. i can observe that.      and any way. why does it disappears. how can i make sure it doest ?
<MasterShrek_> DM|: first bullet, said 3493 and 9000
<MasterShrek_> 3483**
<pcormack> hello
<co_macho> halo
<shishio> guys, how can i update my graphics driver on my ubuntu?
<MasterShrek_> shishio: what kind of card is it?
<bazhang> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php Voyage_ please read first
<DM|> MasterShrek_ well opened that port too and i still get this error "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins"
<peppini> no output for sudo lsusb
<paulc> shishio: the easy option is installing envy
<MasterShrek_> DM|: what format is it streaming in?
<MasterShrek_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<MasterShrek_> paulc: not a good idea, it will break the system sooner or later, almost guarenteed
<DM|> MasterShrek_ mp3
<ailean> every time i turn on my computer, it connects to my neighbour's router.  As this is technically a criminal offence, how can i tell it to connect to mine instead?  (mine is working and all i need to do is flick it over).
<paulc> after using it for a good while I have no issues
<MasterShrek_> hmm, i got no idea DM|, sorry
<peppini> that's for sudo lshw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48212/plain/
<MasterShrek_> paulc: envy is not supported here, please dont suggest it to people, if they run into problems later, it will be a big mess to try and figure out
<bazhang> http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php Voyage_ also here please read
<Voyage_> thx
<bazhang> no problem
<DM|> MasterShrek_ can you try to connect to my server? maybe its just my plugins.
<MasterShrek_> DM|: maybe, i am using xp atm, pm me a server, or just paste it here
<DM|> MasterShrek_ you can add a radio stream to Windows media player correct? with a URL?
<MasterShrek_> afaik, i dont use windows lol, im just at school atm
<DM|> MasterShrek_ lemme PM you the server addy
<MasterShrek_> ok DM|
<bazhang> ailean: likely not for just connecting for a moment--have you set yours in network-manager
<sn0> peppini ok are you familiar with your computer bios menu? if so you could check in there and make sure usb is enabled/configured
<DM|> MasterShrek_ sent you a pm
<sn0> in your pastebin it shows "usb:0 UNCLAIMED"
<ailean> bazhang, yes - i have stored the password and everything in it
<ailean> bazhang, but my neighbour does not have a password on his and my comp automatically connects to it instead
<ip_helper> I have a laptop with 160G drive, I just attached a 160G USB drive, qparted only shows /dev/sdb, is that the USB one?
<bazhang> ailean: ask him to turn one on? is this down under?
<ailean> i'm in a block of flats - there are many routers around here. i don't even know who it belongs to
<bazhang> hmm
<Marfi> does gutsy come preconfigured w/ a firewal?\
<ailean> bazhang, all i want is to use mine unless mine is not available :)
<Marfi> *firewall
<bazhang> haha
<sn0> ip_helper you can type sudo fdisk -l at the terminal to list partitions
<ailean> bazhang, sounds simple when put like that eh?
<sn0> this will also show the sizes of the partitions
<bazhang> ailean: indeed :}
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know where i could get a debian (ubuntu) package for adobe reader, medibuntu seems to be down
<bazhang> ailean: never had that problem--only the reverse, so not sure how to help out :} sorry..
<crush_groove>  just upgraded from medi
<ailean> thanks anyway bazhang
<ip_helper> sn0: thanks!
<sn0> np
<ailean> anyone else able to help me?  i want to set my computer to connect to my router unless it is not available.  at the moment it automaticall connects to my passwordless neighbour
<IrishDave> ok forget that, medibuntu seems to be working
<thor> aliean specify the essid in the network confi
<thor> (config)
<ailean> thor how can i do that?
<ip_helper> is there a gold standard for fs type and encryption package on USB drives? It will hold sensitive data.
<thor> aliean can't give you exact instructions as I use xfce and do my config files manually
<IrishDave> ailean, click on networkmanager, select manual then properties on the wireless connection and you should be able to set it
<brobostigon> hi
<thor> aliean manually...edit /etc/network/interfaces and add the line 'wireless-essid <name>' to the wireless interface (in my case it is eth0)
<ailean> thanks guys
<boris_> is it possible to have 2 graphics cards with 1 monitor ?
<ubuntu_guru> the fool on the hill.
<boris_> ubuntu_guru:  me ?
<IrishDave> boris_, only with sli but im not sure if there is support for it in linux yet
<crush[A]> no
<crush[A]>  you cant have 2 cards
<IrishDave> boris_, after a quick google there apparently is
<boris_> ok, just wondering
<boris_> ?
<boris_> rly
<crush[A]>  wits veryvery problematic'
<erUSUL> crush[A]: dosen't nvidia drivers support si on linux?
<boris_> so what happens if u plug in 2 graphics cards at once ? games run faster ?
<erUSUL> SLI
<brobostigon> you can have two graphics cards in he same machine
<IrishDave> crush[A], it does, because it was in the driver from 81.74
<crush[A]>  aha
<crush[A]>  true
<LiMaO> boris_: lol
<crush[A]>  sorry
<LiMaO> boris_: 2 graphic cards = 2 independent outputs
<boris_> LiMaO: logics :P
<IrishDave> boris_, there probably will be problems with but i think my question is why do you want to
<IrishDave> boris_, it can be done :)
<boris_> IrishDave: i dont want to. im just asking
<brobostigon> boris_ is curious
<boris_> IrishDave: or maybe, id try 2 monitors at once (just for fun)
<IrishDave> boris_, no worries, well it can :) there just generally isnt a reason to in linux
<uncommon> hi can anyone point me to lists of range for ports used in p2p because it is very tiring to type each port in the firewall
<IrishDave> boris_, that is easiest done with one graphics card, im doing it off my laptop :)
<boris_> IrishDave: i wonder what it looks like
<helluvaCSMajor> can someone help me fix a problem where random folders keep showing up in my home folder, folders are empty, their names show up as symbols because it cannot display them, it says i am the owner?
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: ugh... do they show up in the shell, too, if you "ls"?
<helluvaCSMajor> then they are question marks
<helluvaCSMajor> i do not remember what i was doing when they started
<boris_> IrishDave: what graphics card u got ?
<helluvaCSMajor> i think trying to mount a windows partition to there, but i cannot remember exactly
<IrishDave> boris_, im running off an nvidia Geforce Go 7300
<IrishDave> boris_, far from amazing
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor, well uhm first thing that crosses my mind is HD failure... do those folder also *dis*appear, or do they stay there after first showing up?
<helluvaCSMajor> they stay and more are made
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: but now it isn't mounted, and you see your normal home files (aside from those strange files), right?
<boris_> IrishDave: but if you run it on 2 monitors, it only manages to achieve half of its speed
<helluvaCSMajor> yes
<helluvaCSMajor> one random folder is still there, i deleted the rest several days ago
<IrishDave> boris_, im running one off vga and one off dvi, and it's not as straightforward as that
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: start installing "smartmontools", and then run "sudo smartctl -H /dev/yourdrive"
<josh__> Hi, I Need a movie maker, (substitute for windows movie maker) which will support realmedia files.
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: also, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<helluvaCSMajor> i am a new linux user, how do i start installing something?
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<BloodyScum> I am runnung ubuntu gusty, i just took my computer in to work, and im trying o transfer files from a computer on the windows active directory domain..  i can get the file transfer to start, but the speed never goes above 1mbps.. its a gigabit n/w
<findeton> hi
<findeton> i'm on ubuntu 7.10
<Zero4k> Wow, I really need to disable join / quit chatspam. :P
<brobostigon> helluvaCSMajor: try synaptic to install progs.
<cypherdelic> WATCH THIS AMAZING BACKGROUND 1280x800: http://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=maniacdebianle7.jpg
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> !ot | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<helluvaCSMajor> http://pastebin.com/d7bea8d1b
<josh__> Hi, I Need a movie maker, (substitute for windows movie maker) which will support realmedia files.
<brobostigon> josh_ : packages.ubuntu.com
<Zero4k> I have a real stumper of a help question, if anybody is up for a challenge.
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: fstab looks good... let me know about smartctl
<zeroflag> I'm somehow missing the compiz configuration tool in system>preferences. what package do I need?
<helluvaCSMajor> i installed it
<bazhang> ask away Zero4k
<norbert> #kino
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: then run « sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda »
<bazhang> ccsm zeroflag
<Zero4k> Here goes nothing: I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed on a server and a laptop. Both machines are working fine, and there's no driver issues. They both have the proper DNS servers configured in their network configs.
<BloodyScum> I am runnung ubuntu gusty, i just took my computer in to work, and im trying o transfer files from a computer on the windows active directory domain..  i can get the file transfer to start, but the speed never goes above 1mbps.. its a gigabit n/w
<helluvaCSMajor> health status ok
<findeton> it's been working well for several weeks, but today it's like rhythmbox and amarokapp are just not in the mood for playing mp3s. I've got already installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse and amarok was playing mp3 just some hours ago but now? now it hangs up and i have to kill it. Then i started rhythmbox, which was also working before... but now it shows a
<findeton> big list of 'import errors' saying for each mp3 that rhythmbox couldn't find the gstreamer add-ons to play the mp3
<Zero4k> However! Whenever I try to ping a hostname (The domain is a Windows domain with a windows 2003 DNS server, and the secondary DNS server is Debian Sarge Bind9).. when I try to ping via hostname, it takes forever to actually start pinging.
<findeton> please help me
<findeton> :P
<boris_> IrishDave: what happens if the two monitors dont have the same size/resolution ?
<findeton> and vlc is able to play the mp3 files
<Zero4k> Resolving the hostname seems to go quickly (It finds the IP without any problems), and the pingtimes themselves are perfect.
<findeton> but i guess vlc doesn't use gstreamer
<Ziik> need help with ubuntu and wireless if someone can help and got time pm me plz!
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: do « sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda » and pastebin the output
<findeton> anyone can help me?
<thor> Zero4k have you tried disabling ipv6?
<IrishDave> boris_, http://3mdmt.dyndns.org/image/dualscreen.jpg
<Zero4k> It's the time betwen pings that takes upwards of 8-15 seconds. It's strange, the ping times themselves are in the 0.05ms range.
<ace> hi
<ace> is there a tool in the ubuntu cd to manage disk partition with a GUI?
<Zero4k> How would I go about doing that? I'm not exactly linux saavy... heh c.c
<ace> qtparted is not available
<LjL> !gparted > ace    (ace, see the private message from Ubotu)
<boris_> IrishDave: did you take that picture ?
<brobostigon> ace: gparted
<IrishDave> boris_, it's not a problem, i just have mine set up as seperate X sessions so I can control them independent but that's a personal choice, you can have them so that you can drag windows across
<IrishDave> boris_, yes
<ace> thanks you all!
<LjL> ace, even if something is not installed on the CD, remember you can always install it yourself (it will stay in RAM and be lost at next reboot, but)
<findeton> hi, can anyone help me to make rhytmbox play mp3 files? it was working yesterday!!
<helluvaCSMajor> http://pastebin.com/d3a9c5b76
<IrishDave> boris_, it's off my phone hence the poor quality
<erle-> how can i create a big empty file?
<erle-> i don't care, what's in it
<un4get> hey, im trying to share files for my network but for some reason any folder i'm trying to share it says "cannot access directory" why is that? how can I fix that?
<erle-> dd is too slow
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: uhm, are you sure that's all?
<thor> Zero4k it isn't difficult...if you google it you can find instructions on how to do it...you just need to add a couple of lines to a config file. Your problem sounds like the symptoms described relating to ipv6...but I have only read about the problem,...never had it myself
<helluvaCSMajor> yes
<Zero4k> Interesting..
<LjL> erle-, i think dd is about as fast as it can get
<erle-> LjL, dd writes data into a file
<Zero4k> Thanks! I'll try it right now, and report back. :)
<Voyage_> bazhang i didnt found the way to make the sys tray icon be visible all the time in those links.
<erle-> i don't care about the data
<findeton> can anyone please help me to make rhytmbox play mp3 files? it was working yesterday!!
<un4get> hey, im trying to share files for my network but for some reason any folder i'm trying to share it says "cannot access directory" why is that? how can I fix that?
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: that's quite weird. try « sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda | grep SMART »
<erle-> i don't want to wait until the data is written into the file
<boris_> IrishDave: what that thing behind the keyboard ?
<thor> Zero4k http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<IrishDave> boris_, i bought myself a 22" monitor as a Christmas present but had the 15" lying around from ages ago and decided to make use of it
<LjL> erle-, so you're saying you're looking into creating a sparse file?
<brobostigon> !sound |  un4get
<ubotu> un4get: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IrishDave> boris_, a box of staples
<helluvaCSMajor> it said > Device does not support SMART
<erle-> LjL, what do you mean?
<bazhang> Voyage_: it's not necesary. post something on ubuntuforums if you wish :}
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: uh, i was sure modern HDs all supported SMART, so i don't quite understand
<findeton> !can anyone please help me to make rhytmbox play mp3 files? it was working yesterday!!
<boris_> IrishDave: whats staple ???
<LiMaO> IrishDave: you use kvirc too =DD
<swiniak> siema
<Voyage_> bazhang ok..
<helluvaCSMajor> it is a year and a half old
<Voyage_> bazhang thx
<swiniak> how are you?
<swiniak> :D
<brobostigon> !mp3 | findeton
<ubotu> findeton: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un4get> its not a sound problem its file sharing problem
<IrishDave> LiMaO, i'm using xchat :) boris_ a box of metal staples for holding papers together
<LjL> erle-: well, if you want to create a big file, it either has to be a *real* big file (i.e. filled with data), or, since ext3 supports sparse file, a file that just *tells* the filesystem that it's big, although there's really nothing in there
<swiniak> I from Poland
<bazhang> Voyage_: no worries
<ehird`> what's the best way to remap [] -> () and vise versa
<thor> un4get are you using samba
<erle-> LjL, i want to use it as filesystem image
<LiMaO> IrishDave: doh, looked like kvirc hehe.. and google looks strange on such a wide resolution =P
<bazhang> !pl | swiniak
<ubotu> swiniak: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<boris_> IrishDave: ok
<un4get> thor: no idea... am i?
<erle-> so i create it and overwrite it afterwards
<swiniak> FucK USA
<erle-> file should be 20 gigs long
<tdn> I have a tar file with a lot of files with absolute paths (starting with /). How can I extract this archive to another destination than current working dir? Say the tar file is /a/x.tar and I want to extract it so that all files go into into /b.
<swiniak> rzondzi billaden
<IrishDave> LiMaO, i've always had widescreen so im used to it, laptop is a 17" widescreen and i use it to watch movies :), sadly i'm finding it impossible to get a nice framebuffer resolution on it
<erUSUL> erle-: then you need an actual big file and the bottleneck is your hd speed. writting 20 Gigs to a disk takes time
<LjL> erle-: note that i haven't yet told you *how* to create a sparse file because i don't know a way.
<un4get> thor: i'm kinda new to ubuntu so i'm not sure
<LjL> erUSUL, uhm not necessarily, a sparse file will probably do
<peppini> #ubuntu_it
<erle-> LjL, thank you, i got help in antocher chan
<erle-> *another
<LjL> erle-: can you share it?
<erUSUL> erle-: if you use qemu or kvm you can use the qcow disk image format the grows as needed
<findeton> brobostigon: i didn't change anything at all, i'm not aware of anything installed or updated on my machine... yet yesterday i could play mp3s and now i can't
<helluvaCSMajor> LjL any other ideas of how to find the problem?
<peppini> \
<galvan> ola a todos
<brobostigon> findeton: have you tried to play your mp3 with something like vlc or xmms,
<bazhang> hi galvan
<thor> un4get ok....your computer is on ubuntu...what is the other computer running?
<erle-> LjL, dd if=/dev/zero of=file count=0 obs=1 seek=10G
<galvan> hi
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor, not many. you could pastebin /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages and /var/log/kern.log and let me see if i spot anything weird (it would help if you could tell me exactly *when* the last random directory got created)
<findeton> yes and it workd there brobostigon. But i'd like to make it work again in amarok and rythmbox
<findeton> ^^
<LjL> erle-: oh... the seek would do the trick, of course. thanks.
<un4get> when I loaded ubuntu via install CD and checked the sharing option I had no problem, but after I installed ubuntu every folder i'm trying to share it says: "error accessing 'file://........'
<Odd-rationale> I notice the topic changed. does anyone know whether the flashplugin-nonfree package is finally fixed?
<un4get> now i'm trying to share not for my other computer but for my multimedia High Definition player that works via network
<galvan> hi
<helluvaCSMajor> created on the 11th, one shows up every so many days, ill pastebin those files
<a4ndr3c> galvan, hi
<un4get> btw, it worked under windows great and I see my computer in the player but i cannto access any of the files
<pushi> ciao a tutti ^^
<brobostigon> findeton: do you have all the gstreamer plugins installed, i dont nknow otherwise what to advise, because i dont k ow.
<a4ndr3c> portuguese?
<un4get> i see the folders empty
<LjL> !it | pushi
<ubotu> pushi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> !pt | a4ndr3c
<ubotu> a4ndr3c: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<peppini> #ubuntu-it
<LjL> peppini: /join #ubuntu-it
<findeton> brobostigon: yes i do have them installed :/  i even tried to reinstall them again but, it didn't work
<a4ndr3c> ubotu, wtf? I only ask if he was portuguese....
<helluvaCSMajor> the first file you mentioned only mentions december 14th
<peppini> thank ljl
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: see if you can find the logs for the 11th. try « ls /var/log/ -l | grep "12-11" » to see what they are
<erUSUL> a4ndr3c: it is italian and ubotu is a bot
<thor> un4get I suspect you will need to set up windows file sharing on your computer...I do that using samba. there are howtos on setting up samba...it isn't a one click operation
<erle-> erUSUL, you don't need to do that, because linux file systems can simulate large fields of zeroes as well
<a4ndr3c> erUSUL, i know it is a stupid bot
<galvan> ola a4ndr3c
<brobostigon> i dont know what to adivse now findeton, it goes beyond my knowledge, all i can say know is have a look at the forums, otherwise i dont know.
<Karotte> hi
<bundo> Linux maria-9 2.6.23.9 #1 SMP Sat Dec 1 02:17:59 KST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<a4ndr3c> galvan, only english
<Karotte> I'm searching for a gnome SIP client which can display incoming calls in a status popup, any suggestions?
<galvan> Brazilian..and yuo
<galvan> you
<brobostigon> sorry findeton
<a4ndr3c> galvan portuguese
<findeton> brobostigon: thanks, i know you tried :P
<un4get> thor: ok how do i do that? any manual?
<erUSUL> erle-: thanks for the info
<helluvaCSMajor> found it, how to i look at it?
<a4ndr3c> galvan, do u have any question?
 * lukewarm looks into the distance
<galvan> então porque estanos falando em ingles?
<galvan> hehehe
<LjL> Karotte: ekiga doesn't? weird
<LjL> !pt | galvan
<ubotu> galvan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<galvan> yeah
<Karotte> LjL: it just changes the icon, no popup
<a4ndr3c> galvan this channel is only in english, try #ubuntu-br
<Karotte> LjL: and I don't want to use sound
<galvan> sorry
<erle-> erUSUL, it is called sparse file - i learned it just a few minutes ago ;)
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-desktop-1197648061.jpg
<zkjellberg> Question: I plan on purchasing a tv tuner for my computer. I hear Hauppauge is highly supported in linux. If I go for a fancy tv tuner with digital support and a remote, will there be any issues with drivers?
<helluvaCSMajor> LjL the file is a .gz
<SpookyET> I LOVE UBUNTU. I want it to have my children.
<jroes> why is it that when I'm running a live CD I can hear lots of disk i/o when I'm not specifically telling ubuntu to access any of my disks (such as clicking on one of my auto-mounted partitions on my harddrive)?
<teknician> hi i am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on classmate pc
<zkjellberg> bundo, korean?
<brobostigon> spookyet: that is strenge
<susscorfa> how do i add a folder to the places menu
<SpookyET> brobostigon: because you have no sense of humour?
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: old logs are compressed to save space. copy them somewhere (a folder in your home, for instance) and then use « gunzip *.gz »
<teknician> is there any version of ubuntu that can be installed on that machine pleaseeeeee
<bazhang> jroes: sounds like a hardware issue--I had that before as well
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i copy it?
<jroes> a hardware issue?  it's working, but it's definitely doing something on my drives
<jroes> I'm assuming creating swap space, but I don't know where it's finding it
<helluvaCSMajor> nevermind
<JDogHerman> can someone help me out with an install problem?
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: cp /var/log/filename ~/Desktop/TempDirectory/            (the latter being just an example, copy where you prefer)
<bazhang> teknician: what is the hard drive size?
<SpookyET> I'm having ACPI issues. It keeps thinking that it's overheating during boot and shuts down. I have to put it in the freezer for 2 minutes before it boots properly.
<bazhang> ask away JDogHerman
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET: Not a good idea to put it in the freezer.. condensation will most likely kill it.. (although 2 minuts is hardly long enough to get it cold enough)
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about ziplock bags 
<JDogHerman> Im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and it seemed to go fine after i gave it the startup commands
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: ;)
<teknician> bazhang: it is only 2 gb
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<teknician> and it is not a hard driver
<teknician> drive
<LjL> SpookyET: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<SpookyET> Jack_Sparrow: Cold enough to trick acpi into booting
<teknician> it is a like a usb but different connector
<helluvaCSMajor> http://pastebin.com/d5459bc67
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET: Still not a good idea..
<JDogHerman> but now after I to load what I installed the system hangs
<teknician> bazhang let me give u link to this pc may be you can help me with it
<CaRtz> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> teknician: does it have a usb port? you maybe could run it from that--details how to do that at pendrivelinux dot com
<Jack_Sparrow> JDogHerman: what did you install, and how did you install it
<JDogHerman> I try inputting into grub the commands I loaded with the live cd but it wont load
<bazhang> teknician: no thanks--you better read up on this first :}
<teknician> http://www.classmatepc.com/classmate-pc-whatis.html
<KinPumpkinKing> does anyone here use Avast? after updating, mine doesn't run... can anyone help? :p
<Zero4k> Dumb question: Where is the start-up boot log located? This laptop I'm working on is taking forever and a day to boot into Gnome, and doesn't display any "Loading" screen
<teknician> yes it has a usb port bazhang
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: why do you need avast ???
<JDogHerman> jack: I installed 7.10 on my dv9407nr
<teknician> it can access from the external cd/dvd rom as well
<Ziik> need help with wireless card configuration anyone familiar with it ?
<bazhang> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ teknician
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_,  I thought it'd be good to have? I don't know jack about Linux, so I figured there could be viruses from the internet...?
<Jack_Sparrow> JDogHerman: Ah, I thought you added things after the install...
<LjL> Karotte, i really cannot find anything GNOME... would you consider perhaps Qt software?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: there are no viruses spreading in the wild, currently.
<Zero4k> Also, I tried disabling IPV6, and my pings still take forever to go through. :(
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_,  oh, hmkay, so should I uninstall it? :p
<JDogHerman> no just the install
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: that's what, messages?
<teknician> bazhang: the issue is that it is fix inside it is not a USB connector
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: and there was only one REAL virus for linux, and it failed to start because of a kernel bug.
<teknician> else i would have taken it out to install
<Jack_Sparrow> JDogHerman: Do you get dumped at a cli prompt?  If so, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to setup your video card and monitor refresh info or select vesa mode and 1024 max res to get into the basic gui
<JDogHerman> I was trying to tell the system to load the commands That allowed it to load the live cd
<helluvaCSMajor> what do you mean?
<helluvaCSMajor> oh, the log
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: which logfile is the one you pasted
<helluvaCSMajor> syslog0
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_,  rofl... hmkay. What about firewalls, do I need those?
<helluvaCSMajor> should i get any others?
<Jack_Sparrow> KinPumpkinKing: not really..
<JDogHerman> it dosent seem to me that it takes the commands that i edit in for grub
<KinPumpkinKing> Jack_Sparrow, oh, thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<KinPumpkinKing> how can I get Avast outside my system, then?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: firewall is already installed, and should protect your computer even with default config
<JDogHerman> I remove the splash command and it still shows a splash
<bazhang> teknician: what is it running now? Mandriva? XP? or other
<Jack_Sparrow> JDogHerman: edit grub all you want.. if your xorg isnt right you wont get in
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: well, i can't see anything very interesting in there. aside from the fact that you seem to have a few firewalling rules, and MySQL installed
<teknician> nothing it had xp gone corrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall | KinPumpkinKing
<ubotu> KinPumpkinKing: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<teknician> i want to install linux
<teknician> thought of ubuntu
<teknician> dont know which one will wokr
<JDogHerman> I thought it would follow the comamnds it used for the live cs
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | teknician
<JDogHerman> cd*
<ubotu> teknician: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, oh I see. Thank you very much
<helluvaCSMajor> do you mean i need more firewall rules or less?
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: i don't mean anything... just that, normally, Ubuntu has no firewall running by default. so you have installed a firewall and MySQL. is that correct?
<guest__> ako
<helluvaCSMajor> yes
<guest__> fh
<JDogHerman> jack: I cant even get to a command prompt
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: just to be sure you aren't being hacked in.
<Jack_Sparrow> JDogHerman: hitting escape on boot should get you to recovery mode and a cli
<SpookyET> Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Bashee...geez like mushrooms. It makes it hard to choose
<helluvaCSMajor> should i get another log file?
<Zero4k> Okay, disabling ipv6 did not work to resolve my issue. Any other ideas, as to what may be causing pings to take forever (Latency is still in the 1-10ms range, and hostnames resolve immediately, but take forever from ping-to-ping!)
<guest__> y
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: i think i'd like to see messages and kern.log too... really not sure it will give me a clue, but otherwise i have no idea
<guest__> koj si
<Karotte> LjL: I would also test qt yes
<dmacnutt> Zero4k: DNS, reverse mapping is hosed
<bazhang> teknician: it has 2 usb slots you can go to the link I gave you and read how to do it (pendrivelinux)
<Zero4k> Reverse mapping?
<KinPumpkinKing> Jack_Sparrow, Should I try to uninstall Avast, then,m which doesn't even start anymore anyway? If so, how to do that? Or can I just leave it on the menu...
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing:  you dont have to configure your firewall. it's already configured to shield you. if you dont believe me, test it with ShieldsUP
<helluvaCSMajor> messages or messages.0?
<Zero4k> This isn't a Bind9 server, though..
<un4get> i'm using samba but when I'm trying to share a folder it says all the time "cant access folder"
<un4get> why is that?
<teknician> bazhang that is not the problem
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, no, I trust you. ^
<dmacnutt> Zero4k: does it use one?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, ^^
<teknician> but when i try to install it stops in the kernel install there is no way forward and i am here to get some advise on that
<bazhang> no problem? okay teknician
<dmacnutt> use dig on the IP you are pinging
<Zero4k> There's two DNS servers that this is using. One is a Windows 2003 Server with DNS (Also a domain controller), the other is a Debian Sarge box with Bind9.
<Jack_Sparrow> KinPumpkinKing: leave it...   and the grc.com shieldsup test is a good link to have
<famer> hey!
<wraund> hai famer
<JDogHerman> jack: hitting esc dosent do anything
<famer> I have a quesstion: can I update my ubuntu to kubuntu without reinstalling all my software?(I have a kubuntu dvd with the same version)
<Zikiti> Hello, Anyone know a good opensource rational rose alternative provided by ubuntu?
<Zero4k> I'm not exactly a linux pro, so I can't really figure this out. The old "Sarge" box has no issues with pings, but any current distros have a lot of trouble, on multiple sets of hardware.
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, one final question, is there a list of *online* games for Linux/Ubuntu anywhere? Every site I find lists only a few...
<wraund> famer: yes
<Zikiti> Anyone?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: do you mean games you play with your browser ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JDogHerman: on boot..hitting escape should get you to a grub menu.  or are you dual booting etc?
<smg> hello
<wraund> famer: would you rather add kubuntu onto ubuntu from the web or the kubuntu cd?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: or the games you install on a PC ?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, installation ones
<JDogHerman> yes dual
<famer> from kubuntu cd will be excelent
<JDogHerman> I can get to grub
<wraund> famer: ok one moment
<Jack_Sparrow> JDogHerman: XP or UGH... vista..
<Zikiti> Does anyone even see my messages? Either no one sees my messages or no one is ever interested in answering them
<smg> can i setup lvm and a crypted filesystem with the ubuntu installation cd on the fly?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing:
<JDogHerman> crappy vista
<angasule> where are the keymaps in *ubuntu? I want to change capslock to ESC (but not just on X)
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: http://gaming.gwos.org/         this site seems to be down currently
<Zero4k> Vista is the reason I'm actually researching Ubuntu as a possible desktop platform for the users in my company.
<Zikiti> Someone at least say type Zikiti so I'll know you see my messages
<Jack_Sparrow> JDogHerman: Sorry.. cant ..help you
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: but i can tell you a few games, if you want
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, oh, I'd love that.
<JDogHerman> shit
<smg> ffs
<genii> angasule: console-tools and console-data
<LjL> Karotte: give wengophone a try... the version on my system seems to have some bug which doesn't allow me to see the Configuration dialog :| so i can't really say if it supports what you need for sure. it certainly has a tray icon, and is pure Qt, doesn't depend on KDE
<bazhang> hi Zikiti
<Zikiti> wooohooo
<cheeby> Hi I want to upgrade my version of tilda.  apt-get upgrade doesn't want to ugrade for me.  current version is 0.09.4, ~.5 is current and has some new stuff.
<LjL> !info tilda
<ubotu> tilda: terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4-4 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 176 kB
<wraund> !language JDogHerman
<JDogHerman> can you suggest somewhere that I can help with
<wraund> !language | JDogHerman
<crush[A]> Ziik,  unless your users have some background in *nix . you should prepare yourself for an onslaught of questions and issues unless you have a very capable admin
<ubotu> JDogHerman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nifflas> Hi ho! I was wondering if I could get help with a thing... I'm completely new to ubuntu and linux in general, but I attempted to install ubuntu on my usb drive, expecting it to be portable.... Everything worked, except that the installer wrote the boot stuff to the computer's main hard drive.... The usb drive is still unbootable, I have to be on this PC to start it.
<helluvaCSMajor> LjL pastebin is not responding, i will keep trying
<Zero4k> Anybody have an idea what might be causing my ping issues?
<Zikiti> So someone responded... but do you have any suggestions for a rational rose alternative?
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor, Ubuntu's pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<JDogHerman> excuse me
<Karotte> LjL: ok thanks
<crush[A]> Zikiti,  no
<Zikiti> thanks anyway
<Zikiti> :)
<LjL> cheeby: 0.09.5 is not even in Hardy yet (there is 0.09.4 plus some SVN updates). you can request a backport when it's there.
<LjL> !backports > cheeby    (cheeby, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wraund> famer: insert the kubuntu disc into your computer
<mikebeecham> when is Hardy released?
<wraund> famer: and load up the synaptic package manager
<LjL> !hardy > mikebeecham    (mikebeecham, see the private message from Ubotu)
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: Tremulous, located in Ubuntu's repos, you can install it using the Add/Remove program, theres Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, and True Combat : Elite, ET's mod. Then there's Enemy Territory Quake Wars, a quite new game with a native linux client. And there is Urban Terror. Those are the games I play, but there are others. I can tell you more, if you want
<mikebeecham> thanks LjL
<crush[A]>  wb Dr_willis
<iskuseen> hi
<mikebeecham> the artwork for it looks great
<iskuseen> kako  e
<bazhang> Zikiti: a xml editor?
<helluvaCSMajor> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48220/ let me know if it is the previous log file, i may have copied the wrong one
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, those will get me started, thank you
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: I can give you websites for those games, if you want
<Zikiti> no
<Zikiti> CASE tool
<Zikiti> For use-case modelling etc
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: but there arent many linux games, so dont expect gaming to be as good as in windows
<famer> wraund, done
<wraund> famer: ok
<wraund> famer: now in synaptic, go to 'settings', repositories
<wraund> famer: on the menubar
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing:  IMO, lack of games is only thing that keeps Linux non-widely used. But as linux gains more community, game makers will start producing games for it
<Zikiti> ah... found bouml in the repository but... it's terrible
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, I can't seem to find tremulous on Add/Remove
<wraund> KinPumpkinKing: ID software, who did quake and so fourth made a doom3 client for linux :)
<bazhang> Zikiti: data-modeling tool?
<wraund> and most open source games have linux versions
<famer> wraund, done...
<Zikiti> bazhang: yes
<KinPumpkinKing> wraund, yeah! but it's a demo, isn't it?
<wraund> KinPumpkinKing: nope, gimme a sec and ill explain more
<wraund> famer: kk now go to the  '3rd party' tab
<Zikiti> like rational rose
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: it's different, but still i cannot see anything particularly relevant. i think i'd try running a filesystem check manually... you can do that from a live cd
<bazhang> http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/ Zikiti
<wraund> KinPumpkinKing: they made it so you download a little client, and copy the data paks off your windows CD
<famer> wraund, ok
<wraund> KinPumpkinKing: i have doom3 on this computer now
<helluvaCSMajor> do i boot from the live cd?
<wraund> famer: good, now do 'add cdrom;
<KinPumpkinKing> wraund, oh, so you need the retail version,
<Zikiti> bazhang: thanks but not exactly what I'm looking for... take a look at this site http://www.osalt.com/rational-rose
<wraund> KinPumpkinKing: yeah. i got it for a tenner
<Marfi> does gutsy come with a firewall? if so, where do i go to configure it?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, I wrote down what you said for reference. Could you give me the website for Enemy Territory?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall | Marfi
<ubotu> Marfi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wraund> Marfi: it comes with a very low-end one, you should install firestarter for a good one
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: open System>Administration>Software sources and make sure that Universe is enabled
<KinPumpkinKing> wraund, yeah, well, I don't think it shold cost less than like 30 dollars here in Brazil.
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: Quake Wars or Wolfenstein ?
<Marfi> i was just asking if one came installed. that answered my question though. =)
<wraund> KinPumpkinKing: lol :P
<helluvaCSMajor> LjL should i boot off the live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi: standard iptables work fine... if you need to open up a port then add an iptable manager like firestarter
<LjL> helluvaCSMajor: yeah, then run « sudo fsck /dev/sda6 » from there
<bazhang> http://www.osalt.com/argouml Zikiti
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_,  uuuhhh.... like, what's the difference?
<Zikiti> doesn't support UML 2.0
<wraund> ty
<wraund> wrong chan :P
<famer> wraund, ok
<bazhang> Zikiti: no idea then; sorry..
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: well, Quake Wars isn't free and is newer
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, what happened is im trying to download via bittorrent. TimeWarner is telling me its my problem. I reinstalled ubuntu 2 days ago. so i know its all good on my end. =)
<Zikiti> :)
<helluvaCSMajor> LjL ok, ill do it another time, thanks for all of your help
<Zikiti> Thanks anyway\
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, i have also downloaded fine
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, hm, Wolfenstein, then
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: i dont think that Wolfenstein ET has website. but download link : http://games.softpedia.com/get/Freeware-Games/Return-To-Castle-Wolfenstein-Enemy-Territory-FREE-FULL-GAME.shtml
<wraund> famer: ok now close the preferences, search kubuntu-desktop in synaptic, and try to install
<crush[A]>  Marfi /. Time warner techs seldom have a clue
<wraund> it SHOULD look on the cd for it and install it
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: oh, wait a little
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi: I dont do torrents...  someone here will know what port to open for that
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: i gave you windows link
<boris_> sorry
<boris_> just a sec
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, what is the Universe thing? Main server? It says "download from" and it gives me the option of our Brazillian server and main server... do you mean I should change to main?
<Marfi> crush[A], i got transfered about 8 times. =) the lady was very rude, and said that they don't do that
<bazhang> Marfi: just use transmission--no ports to open :}
<wraund> KinPumpkinKing: universe is just that
<wraund> KinPumpkinKing: all packages
<mw-home> anyone else having regular crashes with firefox on gmail?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: no
<LjL> wraund: err... no?
<LjL> !repositories < KinPumpkinKing
<davidstillson> got a question for the masses...  is there a way to access windows shares via UNC path?
<KinPumpkinKing> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wib> hi. there seems to be a hard core of music files that my rhythmbox can remember (about 1500 files). how can i make it remember all my music?
<freeteebee> hello i have the following problem, i deleted my partition table and recovered it with testdisk however testdisk maked my linux partition as ext2 and not ext3 anybody up for some help?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=2743    wolfenstein ET
<LjL> freeteebee: well, use cfdisk or something, and mark it as ext3
<freeteebee> LjL: this will not delete anything?
<famer> wraund, he is asking me for original ubuntu disk...
<erUSUL> freeteebee: use fdisk to change the system lavel
<LjL> freeteebee: no
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: once it's downloaded, open up terminal and type "./et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<wraund> famer: go back to the 3rd party repositorie settings and check that the kubuntu CD is ticked
<Marfi> bazhang, guess what? still not going. =) could it be a package on my end that would mess up all of the bittorrent traffic?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: and before that "chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: BEFORE
<apa> gaga harapok
<bazhang> Marfi: just wait a bit, that kind of thing is hard to manage (kind of like herding cats)
<LjL> !sk > apa    (apa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, hmkay, I wrote that down. Should I get packages from my brazilian server or main server?
<Marfi> bazhang, mmkay. ill be patient
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: brazilian server
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: dont worry about the terminal work. in the end, you'll see its quite simple
<apa> /°#&@{}^Łł'`][Đđ~~\|€¶ŧ←↓→øþ[\}{*&^%$#@!``!\~/°#&@<>*$Ł]\]\*\]
<apa> exit
<crush[A]> pfft
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: i can tell you a few terminal commands you'll probably need to know, if you want
<Marfi> *cracks whip*
<Jack_Sparrow> kitofhawaii:  You use vmware for linux right?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, yesh, I'd like that. I only know of dpkg -i packagename
<kitofhawaii> jack_sparrow: yes. what do you want to know?
<Jack_Sparrow> kitofhawaii: may I pm?
<kitofhawaii> sure
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: join #ubuntu1 channel
<Marfi> bazhang, the file im downloading has ~ 29,000 seeds. it has timed out 3 times...any ideas?
<backpro> when my debian start kde start automatic i install xfce how to rub it >?
<LjL> backpro: this is #ubuntu not #debian
<backpro> i mean my ubuntu'
<LjL> !rootirc | backpro
<ubotu> backpro: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<eyemean> marfi, im assuming ur using torrent?
<backpro> ubuntu =debian ??
<LjL> backpro: uhm, no
<bazhang> Marfi: assuming this an ubuntu iso (heh), then it would be an issue with the seeders,and likely not your computer--you can also try utorrent with wine, or ktorrent
<Marfi> eyemean, yes. deluge, trying to get the newest naruto. =) i think my provider may be throttling / blocking the download. i called them, and they said that they weren't
<LjL> backpro: anyway, you select the session you want to use from your display manager (which is probably KDM)
<Marfi> bazhang, naruto. ;)
 * NoorulIslaam downloaded naruto
<eyemean> marfi, are you using a router?
<famer> wraund, I need to reboot now(I have some troubles with my pc) and after i'll continue installing kubuntu-desktop. Is it all what I need to do? Just install kubuntu-desktop?
<null__> Hello, how can I donwlo a directori like http://www.project.com/dir/FILESHERE I was using wget -r but it downloads extra 'files' called html etc, how to get the same dir?
 * boris_ watches naruto
<Marfi> eyemean, yes. but, it worked fine 2 days ago
<NoorulIslaam> and dont forget bleach
<wraund> famer: yes
<wraund> famer: then you will have gnome and kde
<diego`> hello, i have a porblem with my tv as a second screen, with my fx5600 i have an adapter for video and svideo out so i used an cinch to scart cable but i only have black and white on the tv, y and how to solve it?
<freeteebee> LjL and erUSUL i checked fdisk and cfdist but i can only change to Linux no ext2 or 3
<NoorulIslaam> anyone here watches avatar the last airbender?
<bazhang> Marfi: meaning ubuntu, obviously may need to read up on port forwarding and dht (teh google is yer friend) :}
<wraund> famer: to remove gnome make sure kubuntu-desktop is sound, and remove ubuntu-desktop
<eyemean> marfi, 2days ago did you change the default ports that delluge was using?
<bazhang> off topic NoorulIslaam
<famer> wraund thank you so much!
<wraund> famer: no probs mate
<Marfi> eyemean, nope. i did do a clean install of ubuntu though, but that shouldn't affect it
<backpro> when i start ubuntu X started automatic how to stop it and start console ?????????
<freeteebee> is ext2 or ext3 determied by mounting the correct fs
<Slart> null__: I think you'll get html-files however you do it.. if you type that into a browser it shows you a html page.. that's what wget downloads
<null__> Slart: how to do not download that files then?
<eyemean> marfi, basically i found that deluge sometimes resets its settings for some uknow reason, so try checking the ports in deluge, u might find that they have been changed back to default
<DM|> Ok.. So I am trying to play a stream, is there any codec or Decoder I need that are not of the norm?
<holycow> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eyemean> marfi, i would get that same error due to that reason
<Slart> null__: aren't there switches to wget to not save certain files? if so, use that to not save html files
<hotbard7> salam dostan
<hotbard7> :)
<Slart> null__: or just delete the html-files after you're done
<bundo> !server  bundo.biz
<Marfi> eyemean, ill mess with the settings. ill give you an update in a few. ;)
<LjL> freeteebee: yeah, well, the right partition type is 83, whether or not it's ext3. just make sure it's mounted as ext3 in fstab
<KnifeHat> My 'trackerd' process is spiking, constant 100% CPU, what's it doing?
<LjL> !server > bundo    (bundo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<freeteebee> ah great LjL thx
<ribok> hey...
<Slart> KnifeHat: wasting cycles.. I had to disable it on my computer.. just never stopped
<bazhang> open up top and check KnifeHat
<KnifeHat> That's how I found out it was spiking was top
<ribok> can anybody help me with drivers?
<KnifeHat> I don't know what it does though
<eyemean> marfi, rember i think its ur port settings which are affecting it
<KnifeHat> safe to kill?
<Slart> KnifeHat: trackerd is used to index files on your harddrives for easier/faster searching
<lQg> does ubuntu support directfb?
<eyemean> marfi, i'll be back to check on ur update, as i wont be on pc all the time
<Slart> KnifeHat: kind of like google desktop or beagle
<KnifeHat> Weird my harddrive isn't getting an activity at all though
<Jordanna> can anyone help me figure out how to bind this program to an address, i know its possible, just cant find out how :/ http://quozl.us.netrek.org/tcpxd/
<lQg> or xdirectfb ?
<Marfi> eyemean, i set it to random ports when i was having problems. i reset them to 6881 - 6889. gonna see what happens
<KnifeHat> Probably a run away process
<hotbard7> hi
<Slart> KnifeHat: well.. that's what it's *supposed* to do.. but as I said.. it just runs wild sometimes
<KnifeHat> OK, thanks for the info
<Marfi> eyemean, it still times out. =/
<eyemean> marfi, are those ports forwareded on ur router?
<Marfi> i shall check
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, I'm downloading Tremulous now... one hour to go. Thank you. Does it take over 64mb of video memory?
<Jordanna> anyone? :/
<pc22> i cant open my firefox and it says could not initialize the browser's security component? anyone know?
<bazhang> Jordanna: what is the issue?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: well, im not sure, but tremulous doesnt generally require a good computer
<holycow> i'm not googling much on this, is there a page out there that lists digital cameras known to be supported? not all of them use known transport protocols
<Jordanna> i cant figure out how to bind this program to an address, i know its possible, just cant find out how :/ http://quozl.us.netrek.org/tcpxd/
<Jack_Sparrow> KinPumpkinKing: for a cool game, also check out sauerbratten...
<bazhang> holycow: which camera?
<bazhang> KinPumpkinKing: and frozen bubble!
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: it aint so cool
<Jack_Sparrow> boris_: Your opinion.. I  like it
<holycow> bazhang: well i'm more looking for a resource, say like linuxprinting.org.  we don't buy peripherals without research despite the nature of this channel
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow:  ok
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: frozen bubble is my wifes favorite..
<bazhang> holycow: just a moment
<erUSUL> Jordanna: if you are trying to bind to a port bellow 1024 you must use sudo
<biotrox> my ubuntu-thumdrive crashes all the time.. please help
<bazhang> http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html holycow
<holycow> oh!
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: nice! I can't get enough of it :}
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q1: when i change a config file, what is the command to actualize that? (i thought it was source). Q2: How do i activate my touchpad (toshiba satellite)? Last week when i installed ubunut it was working but the latest install which was totally from DVD doesnt seem to have activated that. Thanks
<Jordanna> no erUSUL: i need to bind it to an address, so it uses that internet connection
<holycow> dude thanks a lot for that, very good page.
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: you only got 64 MB of video memory ?
<KinPumpkinKing> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang wrote that down.
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_,  yeah... it's an over 5 years old computer.
<bazhang> no problem
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: i guess no fancy effects for you
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_,  I've only come across one game that doesn't run on it, though
<Dr_willis> 5 yrs old  - isent that the DOOM era? :)
<bazhang> biotrox: need more info than that to help you
<Dr_willis> or am i showing my age again? heh.
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: what game ? oh, and btw - ET quake wars wont run on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: Be nice....
<biotrox> bazhang, using 7.10 and 4GB usb drive
<biotrox> bazhang, kernell panic all the time
<Dr_willis> actually 5 yrs ago was about Quake 2 wasent it. A new way to keep track of the years. by game release.
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, hmkay, I'm not paying for anything anyway... :p~ The game is Archlord. It needs at least 128 video memory
<bazhang> 5 year old computers can run most stuff out there--I had a seven year old compaq that did so--just no 3d stuff
<casey_> whats the default root password for ubuntu
<biotrox> bazhang and when i restart it the gnome doesn't work well
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: did it EVER work for you
<KinPumpkinKing> Dr_willis, lol, for me it was diablo 2 :P
<bazhang> biotrox: how did you install it to the pendrive?
<biotrox> jack_sparrow
<casey_> you can run d2 on linux?
<biotrox> i'm using it right now
<Dr_willis> I had Ubuntu on a Pent 1 100 laptop.. :) took like 2 hrs to install.. gotta love 1x cd drives
<biotrox> jack, it only last for 4 days at the longest
<casey_> im trying "su" and the password seems to be wrong
<Dr_willis> casey_,  use 'sudo' not su
<biotrox> and then crash...
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox:  kernell panic all the time  would imply that is was not working atm
<biotrox> i need to format the casper-rw partition
<erUSUL> !sudo | casey_
<ubotu> casey_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<casey_> well i want su
<biotrox> and then the ubuntu start fine again
<lQg> so does ubuntu have directfb support?
<casey_> no, i want the whole terminal to be root
<gubu> hello I got some problems on amd64 laptop with alsa here is a dump om my configuration: http://pastebin.ca/816075
<erUSUL> casey_: sudo -i
<lQg> i'm considering switching to gentoo if it doesn't
<biotrox> atm...?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: well, what flavour of ubuntu you got ?
<thor> casey_ define a password for root then you can use 'su' (passwd root)
<NoWhereMan> guys has anybody tried to recompile 2.6.22 lately?
<gubu> I can't acces alsamixer
<gubu> and the sound is mono
<NoWhereMan> looks like linux-source-2.6.22 is almost vanilla
<casey_> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: at the moment.. sorry for the shorthand
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, what do you mean? Version? If so, it's 7.10
<casey_> but whats su do
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/directfb lQg
<NoWhereMan> or at least it doesnt contain ubuntu patches
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: do you have Ubuntu, Xubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<SpookyET> Listen is a really nice audio player. I like it more than Rhythmbox
<erUSUL> !root | casey_
<ubotu> casey_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_,  Ubuntu
<biotrox> jack_sparrow, sorry didn't catch that... my english isn't so good
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: then i guess it runs quite slowly ?
<akempgen> does the ubuntu livecd support reading hfs/hfs+ disks and sharing them over the lan?
<casey_> so what does su do
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, nope
<lQg> no xdirectfb :o
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: not a problem...
<lQg> later ubuntu
<backpro> how to logout from tty0 and open tty1 ?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: how much RAM u got ?
<bazhang> akempgen: no to hfs/hfs+
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, I have 768mb ram memory
<thor> casey_ su logs you in as the root user, sudo only executes one command line as the root user
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: k
<LjL> casey_: su is simply not intended to be used on ubuntu
<akempgen> bazhang: do you happen to know any livecd that does? :)
<biotrox> jack_sparrow so... any idea why my ubuntu-thumbdrive always need to be flush..?
<erUSUL> thor: with sudo -i you get a "root shell" do not recomend using su or enabling the root account
<casey_> i see
<casey_> well ill use sudo -i
<bazhang> akempgen: linux? not to my knowledge--you may want to check google though :}
<akempgen> roger
<thor> erUSUL I didn't recommend anything....just answered his question
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: i use my pendrive very little...   you might consider persistent where you run it off the cd and save changes to the pendrive
<LjL> casey_: you may, but it's generally a better idea to just prefix "sudo" to single commands. safer (you never know when you'll do some nasty typo on a dangerous command! everybody does it sooner or later), and also helps you giving a real perception of which activities require root privileges and which don't
<mutable> Hello. Is it possible to disable true transparency for gnome-terminal with compiz? I just want to have it to show desktop background, like without compiz.
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, 20%, lol...
<huw_> hi when i try to run compiz i get the error "the composite extension is not available" any ideas on how to fix?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: what ?
<biotrox> jack_sparrow, i did use persistent.. so i think that's why it crashes all the time
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, Tremulous' download :(
<erUSUL> huw_: you need to enable hw 3d accel for your card
<rmserra> hello, i have a problem when suspend/hibernate my dell latitude d505. I read the sugestion on Loinux on Laptops but is worse. :(
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: Also note.. an out of control program could write to the pendrive enough to destroy it.. they have a limited number of writes
<huw_> erUSUL,  how do i do that exactly? :)
<erUSUL> huw_: what graphic card do you have? ati nvidia?
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: so this is not a full pendrive install, just persistent more drive
<biotrox> yes
<huw_> nvidia
<biotrox> live usb and i made it persistent. that's why i'm using casper-rw
<gubu> hello I got some problems on amd64 acer laptop with alsa here is a dump om my configuration: http://pastebin.ca/816075
<erUSUL> huw_: go to System>Admin>restricted Driver and enable the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: If you can.. try using dapper and see if it changes anything for you
<un4get> hey, if I make my NTFS drivers now etc3 or etc2 if I decide to switch back to window will I lose all data on Hard drive??
<gubu> I can't acces alsamixer and it sounds mono
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<un4get> these are regular hard drives that are not under my ubuntu.......
<huw_> i did that already erUSUL , but for some reason it gives me driver "ATI accelerated graphics driver" (in use)
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: btw, did you install your graphics' card driver ?
<biotrox> jack_sparrow, did you feel the same as i do.. i mean i feel that this 7.10 version of ubuntu didn't quite stable as dapper, edgy & feisty
<IrishDave> un4get, you can get a driver for windows that canread ext2 and ext3
<Jordanna> im looking for a tcp/ip relay program, can anyone help me?
<bazhang> un4get: formatting them will erase all the data
<erUSUL> huw_: o.O you said you have nvidia??
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, I don't know, not manually, but Linux did detect the card driver...
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: My favorite.. Dapper...
<huw_> yes erUSUL , odd huh?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, the card, I mean. the driver, I dunno
<biotrox> 6.06 you mean..?
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: yep
<un4get> im not talking about formating im talking about only to change them from NTFS to Ext........
<IrishDave> good point bazhang :)
<biotrox> compiz works on dapper..?
<erUSUL> huw_: lspci | grep -i vga what gives?
<IrishDave> un4get, i dont think you can change without formatting
<bazhang> IrishDave: hehe
<biotrox> dapper support will be until 2009 right..?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, but I played tuxcart on full speed, so I guess that means it's okay?
<huw_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900]
<Jack_Sparrow> un4get: ntfs to ext3 and back and not lose data..  doubtful
<bazhang> biotrox: yes, and hardy will be a lts next april
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: yes, probably
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: yes
<biotrox> wow.....
<erUSUL> huw_: you lied to me XD you have an ati graphic card ;P
<biotrox> so hardy will be much stable than edgy feisty and gutsy?
<huw_> so i see :)
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: dont go there...
<huw_> sorry, what do i do now?
<erUSUL> huw_: for ati cards you need xserver-xgl i think but i'm not sure
<un4get> is there any option to define sharing via root? cause when I try to share under my regular ubuntu username (not root) it says cannot access folder, but if I share a folder under ubuntu hard drive it shares with no prob
<wefffwef> when i start my ubuntu the login screen start ,i wanna make console login start ?? how
<rmserra> some body know  the way to fix the problems  in dell latitude d505 with suspend/hibernate/resume ?
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox: it will lead to all kinds of offtopic and disrupt the channel
<biotrox> oooo
<biotrox> oke
<biotrox> just curiousity
<erUSUL> wefffwef: allways or just once?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<biotrox> :P
<wefffwef> always
<erwan> .$
<Dr_willis> un4get,  you can always manually configfure samba and the various samba shares you want.  Depends on what you want to share, and how.
<erUSUL> wefffwef: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<mutable> Is it possible to disable true transparency for gnome-terminal with compiz? I just want to have it to show desktop background, like without compiz.
<abdulla> guys is theyr a way to get hotmail emails into evoloution ?
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: just to make sure : open System>Administration>Restricted driver manager
<un4get> so where can I find a manual?
<wefffwef> and once ?
<LjL> !hotmail > abdulla    (abdulla, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> abdulla: there are some proxie like programs that can get hotmail mail and fordward it to evo
<roaet> quick question
<huw_> erUSUL,  do i have to reboot now? or restart xserver?
<erUSUL> !info gotmail | abdulla
<un4get> so where can I find a manual?
<ubotu> abdulla: gotmail: utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 136 kB
<bazhang> un4get: for what?
<roaet> if someone accidentally did rm -rf * in /usr/bin
<abdulla> erUSUL, please tell me how :(
<un4get> for samba sharing
<roaet> do I have to reinstall?
<roaet> :D
<erUSUL> huw_: maybe just restarting the xserver is enough
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, ya, okay, my NVIDIA acceleration driver is checked
<Dr_willis> un4get,  there are complete 'using samba' book in the samba-doc package.  and the following links
<Dr_willis> !samba | un4get
<ubotu> un4get: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, I had to authorize that on install... so that's why I fugired it'd be fine
<erUSUL> abdulla: i've never used it so i dunno i'm sure there are docs in their website and how tos around the web
<thor> roaet did you use sudo to execute that command?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, well, right after installation.
<arang2> guys anyone knows if the checkgmail app is working? cos mine stopped working and doesnt want to do anything anymore rejects my login/password but i can access my gmail thru the website so , anyone knows if the google guys changed something at the sites that broke the app?
<bazhang> http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/FAQ/ un4get
<un4get> and by mistake i change my username's path to /home/root instead of /home/1234
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: do you know how to use self complete function ?
<abdulla> thank you erUSUL
<roaet> thor ...
<Dr_willis> samba is one of those tools - it pays to read and learn it well. :)
<un4get> how do i change i back to /home/1234 cause now i cannot log..............
<freeteebee> i still try to recover my linux partition wich i remember is in ext3 but is recognizes as ext2, so far i can see some files but i cannot access anything mountin as ext3 returns wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4 and dmesg | tail returns EXT2-fs error (device hda4): ext2_readdir: bad page in #1389921 and ext3: No journal on filesystem on hda4
<KikiCub> hello everybody :)
<roaet> indeed
<dury> hi there  channel :)
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, I don't know what's that, so, no.
<Marfi> eyemean, got it workign w/ port forwarding
<thor> roaet then yes, you will have to reinstall...there is no way to recover deleted files in linux
<KikiCub> can anyone help me with a package installation problem????
<Marfi> eyemean, its wierd, cause i never had to do that before though. ty. =)
<roaet> thor sweet
<roaet> thought so
<bazhang> Marfi: yay
<Dr_willis> at least no easy/reliable way :)
<erUSUL> freeteebee: have you used fdisk or cfdisk to change partition type?
<Marfi> and thank you bazhang for suggesting the idea. =)
<thor> roaet  but if you reinstall without reformatting it should just restore all those deleted files
<Marfi> whats the problem, KikiCub ?
<un4get> how do i change i back to /home/1234 cause now i cannot log..............
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: you can just type a part of my name, or filename, or whatever, and press TAB so it will autocomplete itself. type "bor" and press TAB
<kestaz> how to remove apache
<dury> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 in this box and everything goes pretty well :)
<roaet> ok.. i just gotta find my disk
<freeteebee> erUSUL: yes but the partition type was already Linux
<roaet> thanks thor
<huw_> what package do i need to download for compiz for cube and other custom effects?
<LjL> kestaz: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<erUSUL> !ccsm | huw_
<ubotu> huw_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, oooh, that I knew, cuz I have used mirc scripts before, ^^.
<freeteebee> erUSUL: should i try it anyways again
<kestaz> LjL: ackage apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<Marfi> huw_, compiz and the compiz config tool
<kestaz> LjL: but apache running
<KikiCub> ok, if i log in i get the "update available" message.......but it crashes because it "can't  ope files list for libflac8"
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, I thought you were talking about something in Ubuntu.
<LjL> kestaz: then apache without the 2 i guess, if you've installed the previous version
<arang2> guys anyone knows if the checkgmail app is working? cos mine stopped working and doesnt want to do anything anymore rejects my login/password but i can access my gmail thru the website so , anyone knows if the google guys changed something at the sites that broke the app?
<huw_> ok, thanks for your help erUSUL , it works! :)
<Marfi> KikiCub, do you have libflac installed?
<KikiCub> tried dpkg -L libflac8 and same error
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: well, you can use same feature in gnome terminal, because you have to include special slashes when typing some filenames
<KikiCub> tried apt-get --reinstall install libflac8 and same problem
<erUSUL> freeteebee: dunno... i do not know how testdisk works... but you can convert and etx2 fs to ext3 easily
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, my keyboard has those slashes. do you mean \ and /?
<kestaz> LjL: what i need to do ?
<szundi> hi! please help me, I can shut down my computer on ubuntu.The scrren goes black, the processor is not showing any activity, but the computer still won´t shut donw
<Marfi> KikiCub, maybe you don't have it on your computer. try apt-get install
<LjL> kestaz: i said, try sudo apt-get remove apache
<LjL> without the 2
<freeteebee> erUSUL: but i do not want to lose my data
<erUSUL> freeteebee: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<roaet> thor: i just stick in the CD and reinstall right?
<freeteebee> thx
<TaBo1337> Hi
<TaBo1337> say
<roaet> without reformatting? would it ruin my settings and all that?
<kestaz> LjL: Package apache is not installed, so not removed
<LjL> kestaz: how did you install apache?
<TaBo1337> anyone know how i can download songs from my computer to my Ipod?
<kestaz> LjL: apt-get install apache2
<TaBo1337> without iTuns..
<Slart> TaBo1337: try amarok
<KikiCub> Marfi: yes it is installed, if I try apt-get install is says it's already installed and the newest version
<Voyage_> is there a way to make sure that a specific app is running all the time. and making it run when its not running in the sys tray?
<Marfi> TaBo1337, amarok, rythombox
<Slart> !ipod
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: yes, but , for example, directory called 'Program Files'  will have to be typed 'Program\ Files/' in terminal, else it wont work
<TaBo1337> cant
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> amarok supports that TaBo1337
<TaBo1337> bout of them]
<erUSUL> freeteebee: you can convert between the two without loosing data. In linux we take backwards compat seriusly ;)
<zeroflag> what do I need for flash in firefox? swf-player will uninstall half my desktop...
<TaBo1337> you sure?
<TaBo1337> i tried
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, oh, I see.
<LjL> kestaz: then sudo apt-get remove apache2 will remove it -- actually, it has removed it already. i guess it's still running just because nobody told it to stop. « sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop »
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: this is most notable when using compatibility layers like WINE
<Marfi> TaBo1337, i know rythmbox has an option to, and im pretty sure you can with amarok
<mutable> Please, Everybody wants real transparency in gnome-terminal, is there any way how to disable it?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, oh, but I have windows on this computer as well, so I don't intend to use WINE so soon...
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: since it uses Windows' directory tree, which linux terminal doesnt support
<TaBo1337> i tried with bout of the softwares..
<TaBo1337> i'll come here later.. thank's anyway
<TaBo1337> yeb
<KikiCub> Marfi: any idea?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, since I like to play Gunz: the Duel and some other games.
<Marfi> mutable, edit profile in gnome-terminal, adn there is an option to enable / disable it
<Marfi> KikiCub, the only thing i can think of is to remove it, then reinstall it. but i don't know if its needed by the system though
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, and it's probably hard to configurate WINE for me.
<boris_> KinPumpkinKing: im gonna play tremulous, bye
<arang2> guys anyone please help
<arang2> guys anyone knows if the checkgmail app is working? cos mine stopped working and doesnt want to do anything anymore rejects my login/password but i can access my gmail thru the website so , anyone knows if the google guys changed something at the sites that broke the app?
<KinPumpkinKing> boris_, bai bai!
<mutable> Marfi: I want the pseudo transparency, like without compiz
<KikiCub> Marfi: i think it's going to remove a tons of things, but i will try.....
<kestaz> LjL: update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<kestaz> i did this
<Marfi> KikiCub, if you sudo apt-get remove, it only removes the one package
<LjL> kestaz: there should be no need for that
<mutable> Marfi: I use very small subset of fetures of compiz, but I like them, but this is what I don't like
<Marfi> mutable, what do you mean?
<bazhang> bye boris
<dury> can someone assist me to install beryl in this machine please
<svladcjelli> zeroflag: flashplugin-nonfree
<KikiCub> Marfi: well, it's telling me that it is going to remove a lot of things, but i'm going to give it a try.....
<zeroflag> svladcjelli: not working.
<bazhang> dury: beryl is now merged with compiz
<Slart> !compiz | dury
<ubotu> dury: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<arang2> guys anyone knows if the checkgmail app is working? cos mine stopped working and doesnt want to do anything anymore rejects my login/password but i can access my gmail thru the website so , anyone knows if the google guys changed something at the sites that broke the app?
<mutable> Marfi: Without compiz u can set transparent terminal, and you see your desktop bg, however when I run compiz, the terminal uses real transparency and I see icons/windows/... in my terminal.
<svladcjelli> arang2: works fine
<Marfi> mutable, ah, ok. i get what your saying
<arang2> svladcjelli: in my case it isnt working at all, any ideas what could i do?
<svladcjelli> arang2: check your password? recreate accounts?
<mutable> Marfi: Everybody wants real transparency, I don't know why? I find it very useless... So I cannot find any questions on google :)
<Marfi> mutable, im looking through settigns now. ;)
<arang2> svladcjelli: checked the password i dont know how to recreate account
<SpookyET> Is there an option to make Totem show stream progress or stream when you pause in the browser?
<SpookyET> Or allow you to seek in the stream
<Marfi> i can't find the option, mutable . =/ only thing i would say is to look through the config manager
<KikiCub> Marfi: same thing.....the problem is that the system doesn't know which files were installed by libflac8.....for example, if i run dpkg -L mysql-server it tells me about every single file that the package installed.....but for some reason it forgot about libflac8 and that prevents any operation on apt-get, aptitude and synaptic from executing...can't add, remove, or UPDATE my system :(
<mutable> Marfi: ok,
<_Roman> I am using Ubuntu 7.10.  I can not get ubuntu to see my cdrom drive.  fstab has the cdrom drive listed as /dev/scd0 but this device does not exist.  Can anyone help?
<Marfi> KikiCub, i don't know what to tell ya. =/ anyone else have an idea?
<svladcjelli> i don't see the question
<KikiCub> Marfi: is there a file where this info is stored???? i can get the path to them from my other system, they're both running 7.10......but i don't know where that info should live...
<Marfi> KikiCub, you can try man <file>
<gnr> hi, how do i change the boot operating system priority?
<brobostigon> gnr: the bios and or the boot manager
<freeteebee> ok erUSUL i converted to ext3 however the disk still does not look good it says that 6gb are used even though it should be almost full (60gb) and i still cannot access directories, what i want to do is to boot from the disk again, could it work anyway? grub tells me find /boot/grub/stage1 Error 15: File not found and  root (hd0,4) Error 21: Selected disk does not exist even though it is mounted
<gnr> how do i access the boot manager?
<gnr> brobostigon,
<KikiCub> Marfi: you didn't understand the question....where does this info get stored on the filesystem? i mean, every time you install a package, there's a file that keep track of which files were installed and where.....so that if you need to remove them you know where they are....problem is my system forgot where they are and i can't rebuild the file because i don't know where that file would be
<brobostigon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brobostigon> gnr: grub
<svladcjelli> KikiCub: can you not reinstall the package then remove it
<Newnoob> Hello
<erUSUL> freeteebee: have you checjed the partitions with fsck or similar tool?
<hijay> hi, if i have a quad core with 12 gb ram, is that enough to run more than 30 Virtual Machines?
<svladcjelli> heh
<gnr> excuse my ignorance brobostigon , what is grub?
<freeteebee> erUSUL: no not yet
<freeteebee> i will
<svladcjelli> hijay: depends what is running, but should get you started at least :)
<brobostigon> grub is the bot manger for linux on an x86 pc
<svladcjelli> !grub gnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub gnr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kdallas> Hi guys! My Toshiba-satellite touchpad is not working any more in gutsy.  gsynaptics says it is activated and i have turned on SHMConfig in xorg.conf
<KikiCub> not at all......any operation that involves installing or removing any package using any of the normal methods (apt-get, dpkg, aptitude) stop because the system doesn't know where the files are for libflac8
<B-rabbit> hi guyz...i am trying to install the "xvidcap" desktop recorder...but when i execute the "sudo ./configure" script in the folder, because this is what it tells you to do in the INSTALL instruction file.This is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48233/  i don't know what i am doing wrong here....thanx in advance
<brobostigon> boot manager
<erUSUL> B-rabbit: why are you compiling?
<gnr> and how do i edit it brobostigon ?
<erUSUL> !info xvidcap | B-rabbit
<ubotu> b-rabbit: Package xvidcap does not exist in gutsy
 * erUSUL ouch
<brobostigon> read the docs on help.ubuntu.com: they will help you gnr
<svladcjelli> gnr: that is an advanced thing, don't do it unless you know what you are doing
<Klockwinder> How can I change my screen resolution to 1024x768?
<B-rabbit> erUSUL, because i downloaded it from source forge web site
<R3B3LX> quick question... im trying to install Maplestory.exe using wine im running it through terminal... i type Sudo wine /acorn/desktop/mssetup.exe ... but it sayts it can not be found... my name of my desktop is Acorn@confusedCPU i have it downloaded to my desktop WHAT IS THE COMMAND I TYPE?
<B-rabbit> and u have to manually compile it
<svladcjelli> KikiCub: look in  /var/lib/dpkg/available or  /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnr> is it possible to change the boot operating system priority in the bios?
<erUSUL> !b-e | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<KikiCub> member:svladcjelli: ok, will look....
<brobostigon> go into the bios gnr, and have a look, it will be there somewhere
<brobostigon> the boot sequence
<Slart> R3B3LX: ask in #winehq instead
<R3B3LX> okies that
<brobostigon> !bios | gnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gihel2> quitte
<Voyage_> bazhang - btw, how can i be sure that firestarter is running. (iam behind a router of isp) ?
<K_Dallas> Q: My Toshiba-satellite touchpad is not working any more in gutsy.  gsynaptics says it is activated and i have turned on SHMConfig in xorg.conf
<SpookyET>   My volume is really low, but the sliders are all at max, global and player
<SpookyET> It's like the volume slider is out of sync with the backend
<bazhang> Voyage_: set your iptables then go to a site testing your ports--check google for such a site
<DM|> SpookyET try 'alsamixer' in terminal
<svladcjelli> SpookyET: try alsamixer in terminal
<svladcjelli> heh
<brobostigon> spookyet: are your speakers turned on, and set high volum e
<hijay> wow vps is lame
<DM|> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Voyage_> bazhang iam behind a router . that wont work
<SpookyET> brobostigon: laptop
<brobostigon> ok
<KikiCub> svladcjelli: those file only contain main package information, but not the listing of the files installed :(
<bazhang> Voyage_: no idea then sorry
<SpookyET> alsamixer is cool, and it fixed it
<svladcjelli> KikiCub: you can force a reinstall...
<freeteebee> erUSUL: i tryed fsck but i got The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 ... even tough i mounted the partition as ext3
<Voyage_> bazhang thx
<KikiCub> svladcjelli: yeah, i tried "apt-get --reinstall install libflac8" let me paste the error...
<erUSUL> freeteebee: the fsck should be done on the unmounted filesystem (from livecd for example)
<svladcjelli> KikiCub: the status fil ein var/lib/dpkg has a list of installed files
<svladcjelli> that is what it is
<freeteebee> erUSUL: also and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<freeteebee>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<KikiCub> Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libflac8_1.1.4-3ubuntu1.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<KikiCub>  unable to open files list file for package `libflac8': Input/output error
<KikiCub> Errors were encountered while processing:
<KikiCub>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libflac8_1.1.4-3ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<KikiCub> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<KikiCub> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LjL> !paste > KikiCub    (KikiCub, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KikiCub> ick,  got slapped for pasting :)
<erUSUL> freeteebee: yes if it doesn't find the superblock you may want to try with fsck -b 32768
<NUI> hola
<NUI> hi
<bazhang> hi NUI
<svladcjelli> KikiCub: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-fr/2006-September/011456.html
<bazhang> KikiCub: you want a list of packages installed? dpkg -l should  do it
<aniket> hi all
<KikiCub> that sounds like a solution!!! for a different package, but similar......so, those lists are kept in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<KikiCub> bashang: it gives me the exact same error, that it can't read the files info
<aniket> KikiCub, hi
<svladcjelli> KikiCub: you have to wipe the list info then reinstall
<freeteebee> erUSUL: ok now fsck worked and returns a semly endless list of errors
<Zero4k> If anybody is up for a challenge, I'd love to see if anybody has an idea on how to fix my issue.
<KikiCub> trying that right now....hold on :)
<Kakaschwamm> hi
<Kakaschwamm> KiKiKaKa
 * aniket wonders if KikiCub greets others
<Kakaschwamm> how r u
<Slart> Zero4k: a good start would be telling us what the problem is
<svladcjelli> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KikiCub> aniket: HI! :) sorry about that ;)
<Kakaschwamm> you fucking hore
<Zero4k> Here goes nothing: I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed on a server and a laptop. Both machines are working fine, and there's no driver issues. They both have the proper DNS servers configured in their network configs.
<dgjones> !ops | Kakaschwamm
<ubotu> Kakaschwamm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Slart> !ohmy | Kakaschwamm
<ubotu> Kakaschwamm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<freeteebee> erUSUL: i pressed yes to a lot of them, hopefully this eill not delete anything??? *scared*
<Kakaschwamm> fuck u
<Zero4k> However! Whenever I try to ping a hostname (The domain is a Windows domain with a windows 2003 DNS server, and the secondary DNS server is Debian Sarge Bind9).. when I try to ping via hostname, it takes forever to actually start pinging.
<aniket> KikiCub, was just joking ;)
<vecna> hi , how can I disable an ethernet card in gusty?
<Catatonik> Lol, for some reason my connection was lost so I rebooted and now the maximum resolution is 640x480
<Zero4k> IPV6 has been disabled, but did not seem to fix the issue.
<KikiCub> yeah, i got that aniket, but still :)
<svladcjelli> !search ask
<ubotu> Found: etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic, etiquette, hostmask, please, metaquestion, cloaks, dumb, questions, questions-#ubuntu-classroom-chat, gateway
<vecna> network manager won't let me remove roaming profile for eth1 and it's hooked nowhere so I don't know what to do
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: when you do an nslookup against the primary server, how long does it take to resolve the host in question?
<Catatonik> Anyone feel like helping me?  :<
<aniket> :)
<Slart> vecna: ok.. could be that the dns servers are slow to respond.. have you tried just doing the dns-lookup?
<Zero4k> Immediately.
<vecna> no , I don't need eth1 there is no cable on it
<svladcjelli> vecna: you can manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Slart> vecna: sudo ifdown eth0 would disable eth0.. kind of
<Zero4k> It doesn't seem to have any problem with resolving the hostnames, which is the odd part.
<Slart> oops.. sorry
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: no delay whatsoever but it delays starting ping...
<Zero4k> Hostnames resolve in milliseconds, ping times are low, but time before ubuntu actually starts to "ping", is huge.
<Slart> Zero4k: what happens if you ping an ip-number? same delay?
<Zero4k> Pinging an IP directly results in immediate results, no delay.
<Zero4k> It's a DNS issue, but I don't know where. The windows machines (and the Debian Sarge server) have no trouble.
<vecna> Slart,  it says it's not configured
<Lambach> what room can help me w/ /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Slart> could it be a "look stuff up using ipv6 first" issue?
<etohuser> what's the best firefox flash player for like embedded youtube movies?
<vecna> however I got messages filling my logs like this : Dec 14 18:36:49 vecna kernel: [13549.380000] eth1: PHY reset until link up.
<Zero4k> IPv6 is disabled.
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: if you try to ping an invalid, name how long it take to return unknown host?
<etohuser> i'm using xubuntu 7.10
<Zero4k> After hitting enter for an invalid, I get an immediate "unknown host"
<etohuser> is gnash up to par with the non-free flash player?
<Slart> vecna: hmm... I guess there should be some way of just not loading the drive for a card...don't really know how one would go around doing that.. sorry
<adelie> Are there any problems with setting the sudo timeout to 0 such that it will always ask for my password? For example, can threads that were opened as su loose their su privelages?
<Slart> Zero4k: could the dns-host be doing some recursive lokoups that take time?
<yeniklasorr> What is the best webcam linux supported ?
<Zero4k> On the server end?
<nickrud> adelie, the process will stay su'd until it ends
<bazhang> !webcam | yeniklasorr
<ubotu> yeniklasorr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nickrud> etohuser, no
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: it's on the same subnet?
<etohuser> all right. so just stick with nonfree flash plugin?
<Zero4k> Same subnet, 255.255.0.0.
<etohuser> it worked pretty well with ubuntu and now i'm trying xfce
<nickrud> etohuser, if the license doesn't bother you, yes :)
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: try a "ping -r hostname" just to confirm it's not a routing table issue
<vg05> so, Dell Dimension 4800, using the latest x86 7.10 live cd, i swap out my ATI x300 for a GeForce 5200 and the live cd won't boot to the desktop
<Klockwinder> :(
<etohuser> i mean, it kind of bothers me
<adelie> nickrud: Thanks
<noelferreira> there's any program to (film) record my desktop?
<etohuser> because if it's closed source, that just makes me paranoid
<CaioAlonso> server irc.quakenet.org
<netcrash> Ximus
<erUSUL> freeteebee: i honestly dunno :| never been on the situation of lost the partitions of my hd
<Klockwinder> My maximum resolution is 640x480 but it should be 1024x786
<Zero4k> Same problem. Ping -r (hostname) resolves the hostname immediately, stalls for 10 seconds, spits out the first ping (which was 2.71ms), waits 13 seconds, spits out the second (0.256ms) and so on.
<adelie> Oh, Are Wacom tablets supposed to work right out of the box once you uncomment the device from xorg.conf, or do you also need to compile the kernal module (in 7.10)
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: and you're not dropping any packets?
<Klockwinder> Can anyone help me correctly install video and audio drivers?
<Zero4k> 0% packet loss, yep.
<Zero4k> This really has me stumped. It isn't the hardware either, since I have the same issue on two other boxes.
<bazhang> recordmydesktop noelferreira
<bazhang> really the name haha
<Klockwinder> :(
<noelferreira> bazhang, can record sound too ?
<bazhang> Klockwinder: what video card?
<Klockwinder> It's an ATi Xpress 200
<bazhang> noelferreira: never tried it don't know
<svladcjelli> adelie: mine does not work at all :(
<Klockwinder> There is a driver on add/remove but last time it broke everything
<noelferreira> ok
<bazhang> !ati | Klockwinder
<ubotu> Klockwinder: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noelferreira> thanks
<Klockwinder> I just kept getting "signal over range"
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: same behavior for short name and fqdn?
<Zero4k> Let me check.
<nickrud> Klockwinder, I have one of those pos's , could you put a copy of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Zero4k> FQDN / Short name is the same, yep.
<adelie> svladcjelli: :( that sucks. Did you use the wiki guide and follow the "Build a kernel with wacom support" thing using the source code?
<nickrud> Klockwinder, it's probably a horiz & vert refresh issue for the monitor
<svladcjelli> adelie: yes... i am sure i can get it going, but it is newest model not fully supported yet
<Klockwinder> I couldn't repair the horizontal/vertical refresh problem
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: if you throw the entry in the hosts table it's the same deal?
<GreySim> Does anyone know offhand how to have gnome-session automatically restart an app when it dies? I swear I used to be able to do it, but I don't remember how now.
<Klockwinder> I had to completely reinstall ubuntuagain
<adelie> svladcjelli: The 6x8 Bamboo?
<svladcjelli> adelie: yup
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: sorry, not throwing ideas off the top of my head, just narrowing down and ruling out potentials
<nickrud> GreySim, if it's a gnome session aware apps, you can change it's style to restart in system->prefs->session
<Zero4k> *Nod* No problem. Hey, trial and error help is better than no help at all. :P
<adelie> svladcjelli: That thing is so sexy! I love it... other than I can only use it for games under windows. The specs in the source code for it are fabulous... other than not working
<GreySim> nickrud, thanks.
<Klockwinder> How would I get a copy of my /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nickrud> Klockwinder, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log will open it read only
<tyczek> wrrrr... I can't force atheros ar5007eg to work ;/
<svladcjelli> adelie: it is awesome... I will get it working, just have not taken the hack time yet
<Zero4k> At least you have an atheros. I can't get my broadcom to work at all, at home.
<jamiejackson> i would like to be able to edit the main menu more directly, the way, say windows does: it allows you to add, delete, check properties, move app shortcuts directly from the menu. it's awkward to go through a menu-editing app to do this. is there a way?
<jamiejackson> broadcom wireless Zero4k? i've maintain what i think is a pretty good howto for that. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Zero4k> I'll take a look at that, later. Not a huge priority, that laptop uses WinXP anyway.
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: so any difference between having the hostname in the hosts file than having it use dns?
<Klockwinder> I pasted the log on ubuntu pastebin
<svladcjelli> kitofhawaii: hosts takes precedence over external dns
<Klockwinder> Just link here?
<svladcjelli> yes Klockwinder
<crush[A]> how can I see what version of flash Im using in term ?
<Klockwinder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48244/
<kitofhawaii> svladcjelli: i know...that's why i asked :)
<eyemean> marfi, no worries, im glad it worked, what i would suggest though is that u try changing the port range, im not sure what the preferred range is, but im using 55555-55565 and i get good speeds
<Zero4k> Ah, now we're getting somewhere..
<svladcjelli> sorry kitofhawaii looked like a support Q :)
<Zero4k> Putting the hostname into the hosts file, results in immediate pinging.
<nickrud> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: well that narrows it down pretty quickly
<Klockwinder> This is so I can change my resolution from 640x480 to 1024x786....that's my problem
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eyemean> marfi, if ur happy with speed u get now though, then i wouldnt worry about it.
<nickrud> Klockwinder, looking
<bazhang> Klockwinder: you mean 768 right?
<epswing> i've got this ubuntu 7.04 box, it's main purpose is to hold my svn repository and a couple other things, but most of the time it's inactive.
<epswing> so after booting, after some amount of time i hear the HD spin down, monitor turns off, great it's in power-saving mode.  but then, inexplicable and with no intervention that i can see, it starts back up again, hard drives click and spin up.  what's causing this?  it's praactically a fresh install.
<Klockwinder> Right yeah
<Zero4k> It does?
<svladcjelli> epswing: cron?
<svladcjelli> epswing: you could tail the log to find out
<nickrud> Klockwinder, for some reason you are running the vesa driver; try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , and choose ati for the driver
<epswing> oh, and after entering the power-saving state, it takes about 5-10 minutes before it powers up again
<pr1r> hey all i was wondering if someone could help me out... im missing all the icns in the menus and have no option to x out windows, minimize etc, unless i right click.,.. what do i have to reinstall to fix this?  thanks inn advance
<epswing> for reasons unknown
<Klockwinder> I'm swamped with such low resolutions I'm beginning to forget what higher one are called  :(
<epswing> svladcjelli: no cron jobs that i've scheduled...
<epswing> svladcjelli: which log?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Klockwinder about fixres | Klockwinder see priv msg from ubotu
<Klockwinder> Ok, I'll try that nickrud
<pegasos> I'm trying to install ov51x-jpeg-source from the synaptic but it requires me to insert the install cd rom. Is there a way to do this without the said CD available?
<Lambach> Anyone able to help me w/ editing /etc/network/interfaces ?
<svladcjelli> epswing: there are scheduled tasks anyways
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: well it means it's related to dns resolution for sure. at least that's what it appears since we sidestepped dns for the hosts table
<erUSUL> pegasos: disable the cdrom from the software sources
<pegasos> erUSUL: Okay, thanks
<erUSUL> pegasos: System>Admin>Software sources
<epswing> svladcjelli: ok, where do i dump the list of scheduled tasks?
<svladcjelli> Lambach: why not system>administration>network
<Zero4k> Yep. Not sure why it's having trouble though, since it appears to be resolving DNS just fine.
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: as to why that is different...are other services effected or just ping?
<mgim> does anyone here have any experience installing GATOS drivers
<mgim> for an ATI radeon 7200
<adelie> svladcjelli: Well, if done right, they should all be in your crontab
<svladcjelli> epswing: look into /etc/cron
<mgim> or just in general for any ATI card
<Lambach> I need to "load" a file for the wireless driver
<Zero4k> On the server machine, I was using squid, and it refused to resolve hostnames from IPs
<adelie> svladcjelli: but "should" rarely means much
<rmorgan> hey guys, i'm a hard core Dreamweaver user but would like to find a really good replacement to use under Linux.  anyone have any recommendations?
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: also, which of the two dns servers is primary?
<pr1r> mgim: i used envy to install all my graphics cards... definitely worked every time
<epswing> svladcjelli: no such file or directory
<bruenig> !envy | pr1r stop
<ubotu> pr1r stop: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mgim> this card is far too old
<Zero4k> The primary DNS server is x.x.1.19, which is our Win2k3 DC
<nickrud> rmorgan, emacs ;)
<mgim> for any drivers that are currently out there
<mgim> besides gatos, that is
<Klockwinder> Ok, nickrud, I selected the resolutions I wanted to use and pressed enter
<svladcjelli> epswing: man cron
<rmorgan> heh, no emacs
<svladcjelli> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: can you change the order and try it?
<nickrud> Klockwinder, you also chose the ati driver?
<pr1r> bruenig: so your telling me that what ive done was wreong? considering the headache the screens and graphics have been for both my nvidia geforce fx 5200 and ati radeon 9700 i will always recommend envy
<Klockwinder> Um, I didn't seen an option to
<pr1r> it got dual monitors working
<epswing> svladcjelli: yep, i know what cron does.  no file lives where you specified though
<vg05> i just dont get this, i swap out a ati x300 pci-e card for a geforce 5200 pci card, do a clean install and things like the network adapters dont work now, args
<svladcjelli> epswing: so look up where it lives
<frojnd> hello there
<epswing> svladcjelli: wouldn't that be system-specific, if it's not even where you think it should be?
<bruenig> pr1r, I am saying that if you are willing to take a risk screwing up your system with a hacky script that fails, that's your business, but luring unsuspecting victims into the same is not tolerated on the channel (especially since we are the ones that have to deal with them when it fails)
<frojnd> I have problem, connecting to nokia 7390 ....
<adelie> vg05 it doesn't see the network card, or it isn't connecting?
<pr1r> bruenig: so show me how to set up dual monitors using the nvidia card i have in my cpu withouit the computer freezing cause the drivers are horrible thru nvidia
<bruenig> pr1r, unless you are familiar enough with the code in the script to trace all the errors and are here when they get catastrophic failure and can troubleshoot for them, don't cause us more work
<Klockwinder> When I entered sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg into terminal it just gave me a short list of resolutions to chose from
<vg05> adelie: it sees it, it's just not connecting
<nickrud> Klockwinder, darn reconfigure has been altered since I last ran it; try logging out, hit ctl-alt-backspace, log back in. We'll go from there
<bruenig> pr1r, yes see you clearly don't understand at all what you are talking about, seeing as envy is a script which downloads drivers from nvidia
<pr1r> bruenig: whatever you say chief
<bruenig> pr1r, it is the exact same driver, you just don't know how to install it apparently
<pr1r> bruenig: its easier to install the older drives using envy
<Klockwinder> Alright, thanks, I have a fear it's gonna give me "signal over range" soon though  :(
<epswing> svladcjelli: crontab -l gives me "no crontab for <user>"
<vg05> adelie: and on the network icons, i see the two adapters i have, both are greyed out
<bruenig> pr1r, it tries to be easier and is when it doesn't fail, but the prospect of failure which is high is what we are worried about, try advocating full proof methods in here not obfuscation that you don't understand and can't troubleshoot upon failure
<adelie> vg05: what does it say when you type `ifconfig -a'. If you can, throw it into a pastebin. And this is a wired connection, not wireless, yes?
<nickrud> Klockwinder, might well do so. If so, we'll try altering the xorg.conf by hand just a tiny bit
<vg05> wired, yes
<frojnd> I have problem, connecting to nokia 7390  Whn I click on search devices and than on phone and than connect it says: check your spellig and try again: "obex://[00:19:b7:05:95:37]" not valid location. Any ideas why I can't connect to this phone, On a phone I can't see my inspiron 6400, also on phone is set to be viewed all the time... Help ?
<bruenig> telling someone to reinstall because a script WE recommended sucks is not good
<TBotNik_u> Still working on my Xwin resolution problem.  Info at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3951679#post3951679
<pr1r> bruenig: nvidia drivers try to install nvidia-glx-new... which freezes up your computer if you have certain cards ie fx5200... envy was able to install the old drivers and has worked flawlessly on my computer
<annihilus_> hey, does anyone know how to make rhythmbox hide to the tray when you hit the close button
<bruenig> !worksforme | pr1r
<ubotu> pr1r: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<vg05> adelie: i wish i could, it has not access, so no copy/paste, it looks like its all good, just not picking up an ip address from dhcp
<bruenig> pr1r, do you use automatix?
<LjL> pr1r: uhm, i've got an FX5200, am using nvidia-glx-new, and it always worked fine
<Zero4k> Reversing the order / using only the Debian DNS doesn't seem to do anything
<erUSUL> pr1r: you have nvidia-glx and nvidia-legacy from repos envy is not needed
<svladcjelli> !tell epswing about cron
<vg05> adelie: and link lights are lite on the adapter
<pr1r> bhhruenig: nope i dont use automatix
<bruenig> pr1r, why not?
<svladcjelli> !cron epswing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cron epswing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vg05> ok swapping adapters seems to helped
<pr1r> ljl: i use dual screens and desktop effects... do you>
<adelie> vg05: My thought is to try `ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0'
 * Dr_willis dosent see the need for automatix any more.
<svladcjelli> the info on the bots is wrong on thew wiki
<LjL> pr1r: no
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: but everything else works/resolves normally...telnet etc
<pr1r> bruenig: cause ubuntu-restricted-drivers works just fine to ghet what i need from "automatix"
 * Dr_willis never saw the need for automatix. :)
<pr1r> ljl: try that and get pb ack to me on the freezing
<adelie> vg05: If you didn't configure your card during setup, you need to run those
<bruenig> pr1r, but for all the other things that it does? why don't you use it, it is faster
<adelie> brb
<pr1r> ljl: i cant live with 1 monitor on my computer
<LjL> pr1r, i doubt i can try dual screen. i've tried compiz, and while it's very dodgy on KDE, it doesn't *freeze*
<Zero4k> Anything done via IP works fine, if that's what you mean?
<|Life|> someone knows how can I get to know the socket type of my processor?
<nickrud> if someone sees Klockwinder looking for me, I'll be right back
<sethk> pr1r, then run headless
<vg05> adelie:  after swapping the adapter, it works
<pr1r> bruenig: your temming me not toii use envy but to use automatix?
<bruenig> pr1r, you can setup dual screens without envy I assure you, you realize envy is a script right?  a front end
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: yah...just meant, it's limited to ping
<bruenig> pr1r, I am telling you that they are essentially the same thing, convenient when they work, catastrophic on failure, foolproof methods are favored in a support channel
<Dr_willis> the nvidia tools let you set up dual screens.
<Klockwinder> Well, nothing is new, resolution is back to 800x600 and on the start up it asked me about running in low graphics mode again
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: "traceroute hostname" how about that?
<bruenig> I wonder what all of those dual screen users did without envy or all of the other distros which doesn't use envy, they must all just not use dual screens clearly
<Klockwinder> 800x600 is still the maximum I have available  :(
<bruenig> envy brought dual screen innovation to linux, in python no less which is damn impressive
<Dr_willis> bruenig, gee - ive never used envy or automatix to set up twinview
<gantrixx> It's been a while since I installed Ubuntu
<svladcjelli> never even heard of envy, i run 2 screens
<gantrixx> are the iso images "live" CDs where you need an internet connection to complete the install?
<wols_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bruenig> Dr_willis, lies
<svladcjelli> gantrixx: no, you can install with no network
<LjL> gantrixx: they're "live"... but you don't need a connection
<wols_> bruenig: see this?
<Dr_willis> bruenig,  yes. i agree - you are spouting non-facts. The nvidia-settings lets you enable dual screens now also.
<bruenig> wols_, yeah you got in late, I am mocking envy calm down
<gantrixx> cool, thanks guys
<Dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> gantrixx: the live cd and the alternate cd can install without a net connection; the live cd depends more on the net though
<Klockwinder> I'm back nickrud
<Zero4k> Telnet resolves immediately, and connects immediately.
<gantrixx> I got my niece a laptop for xmas.  She is used to Ubuntu.  The laptop comes with Vista on it
<gantrixx> alternate CD?
<theremper> hello does anyone know of software like mythtv except for only playing dvds and avis
<bazhang> text-based gantrixx
<Dr_willis> nvidia-settings, is darn handy.  nvidia-xconfig  --twinview   works also.
<gantrixx> ok, I'm downloading the ISOs now
<pegasos> Could someone recommen a program for recording videos from webcam and saving them?
<bazhang> theremper: just playing, or recording like a tivo
<gantrixx> after she opens it, if she still prefers Ubuntu, I'll install it for her
<Dr_willis> theremper,  i saw  mention of a 'sofa' front end.. but not sure what all it does.
<gantrixx> I wish you could buy laptops without the OS
<svladcjelli> pegasos: motion
<theremper> just playing with full screen menus and remote control
<theremper> kinda like appletvs thing expect for more codec and dvd playing
<svladcjelli> pegasos: http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome
<Klockwinder> Perhaps someone could help me with my audio problem as well?
<Zero4k> I just wish MS wasn't shoving Vista down our throats. It's obvious that Vista is a total POS, and nobody wants it.
<svladcjelli> theremper: elisa is nice, but a bit buggy
<pegasos> svladcjelli: Okay, thanks
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<white_eagle> anyone knows a dock program in the repos
<bazhang> ubuntu can do all that theremper, not sure about the remote bit though
<Dr_willis> theremper,  http://sofa.sourceforge.net/?s=downloads
<Klockwinder> I assume that there are no drivers supporting the onboard soundcard installed
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: so traceroute does that resolve/finish instantaneously?
<Dr_willis> I just use MythTV as my Video Player for my TV. :)
<erUSUL> Zero4k: you can use dig (man dig) to diagnose DNS problems
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: kinda curious...since that technically should be slow in this scenario since it relies on icmp and ttl
<Zero4k> kitofhawaii: Tracert takes forever too.
<Zero4k> Even though it's only one hop.
<white_eagle> anyone knows a dock program in the repos
<erUSUL> white_eagle: apt-cache search dock
<Klockwinder> :(
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  theres several of them.
<theremper> ok thanks
<Zero4k> erUSUL: Dig won't help. I used dig (hostname) and it says that it resolved the hostname in 1 msec.
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: bleh...you don't have anything specifically controlling ICMP packets on the box...? firewall?
<Zero4k> kitofhawaii: Nope, this is Ubuntu out of the box.
<|Zippo|> someone know a software to play music that works like server-client in 2 different computers?
<bazhang> !sound | Klockwinder
<ubotu> Klockwinder: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<white_eagle> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: alltray
<adelie> |Zippo|: I have used mplayer
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> it needs to be translucent :D
<me4u> does anyone know anything about edubuntu?
<white_eagle> most of them are
<erUSUL> !edubuntu | me4u
<ubotu> me4u: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<me4u> theres some kind of bug with the "young" theme
<me4u> thx ubotu
<patbam> hi, does anyone know what "apport" is? it was at 98% in my machine; wheni killed firefox it went away
<white_eagle> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<me4u> trying to see if anyone knows about this theme bug
<white_eagle> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<MohammadBoozary> I want to networking ubuntu and M$ windows give me a how to for this work please !
<svladcjelli> me4u: you may want to ask in #edubuntu
<rem> ..
<|Zippo|> adelie: my situation is: I have one server with all my musics and connected to my stereo... and I wanna play those musics on my notebook
<erUSUL> !samba | MohammadBoozary
<ubotu> MohammadBoozary: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<svladcjelli> patbam: i have seen same problem...
<me4u> I've tried before
<desertc> I <3 Ubuntu.
<white_eagle> let's say I'm a kubuntu user, how kan I switch to ubuntu
<marx2k> Why is it, in my fstab, mounting a remote samba share using cifs gives me: "Mount error 13 = Permission denied", but when I change it to mount as smbfs, it works fine?
<white_eagle> :D
<Zero4k> kitofhawaii: Even stranger, yet.. is if I run SSH Server on the ubuntu machine, SSH'ing to it from windows takes forever to get past "Username" (takes 8 seconds to display "Password?:" "
<marx2k> the mount line is: //192.168.11.7/Music1     /media/MediaCenter/Music1        smbfs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: what about pinging it from the windows box?
<white_eagle> K
<Dr_willis> marx2k,  is theres some reason to use cifs over  smbfs ?
<crush[A]> svladcjelli,  will that install gnome overtop of kde or beside it?
<marx2k> Dr_Willis: I just always read its' advantageous
<Klockwinder> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<svladcjelli> crush[A]: you can then choose which session to login to at login screen
<Zero4k> kitofhawaii: Ping request could not find host "Ubuntu-Laptop".
<crush[A]> o0
<Klockwinder> When I double click the speaker icon in the system tray
<Dr_willis> marx2k,  ive never been able to find any thing about it. :) i thouhg it was mainly for historical reasons. Of course I now use the Samba-FUSE tools mainly
<crush[A]>  ty svladcjelli
<marx2k> Dr_willis: Samba-FUSE?
<Dr_willis> !smbfuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfuse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !fusesmb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> darn bot./
<white_eagle> lol
<Zero4k> kitofhawaii: Pinging by IP works, by hostname gets windows to spit back a "Not found" t hing.
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Dr_willis> Fusesmb lets me set up where the user can make a dir (say call it Network) and the Dir scans/browses all of the samba network.
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: and it's in the windows DNS?
<Zero4k> Then again, Linux never DID mesh very well with Windows domains.
<MohammadBoozary> !info split
<ubotu> Package split does not exist in gutsy
<Zero4k> It should be in the windows DNS, right? It got a DHCP address from there.
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: i have linux boxes here in an out of the box 2003 domain with no resolve problems like that...
<svladcjelli> Zero4k: you have a dns issue, have not been following everything, but your dns server is not resolving names properly
<marx2k> ubotu: SOunds cool. I personally just got to figure out whats wrong with my SAMBA server :(
<LjL> MohammadBoozary: /usr/bin/split is in the coreutils package
<Zero4k> Both DNS servers, though?
<marx2k> err, DR_willis, not Ubotu :)
<Dr_willis> marx2k,  i had issues yesterday with samba. then realized my hosts file was incorrect. :) had the wrong ip to the other machine names.
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: no...you have to lower 2003 dc security to allow linux dhcp dynamic registrations...you can put a static A record in there
<svladcjelli> Zero4k: do you run 2 DNS servers?
<marx2k> dr_willis: all of my machines are under 192.168.11.*
<elitesean> Does anyone experience SLOW connection to a Windows 2003 Share?
<Zero4k> Yep, one Debian, one Windows 2003.
<Dr_willis> marx2k,  so were mine. but i had some static.. then added more.. and goofed up one box's host file
<MohammadBoozary> LjL: tnx
<marx2k> What I hate about SAMBA is that it will be working perfectly for a week and then all of a sudden... doesnt work at all for no reason
<hack> %C12hi
<marx2k> And it's ridiculously hard to tell WHY its not working
<Dr_willis> marx2k,  ive heard that 'somthing' may be changing the workgroup in the smb.conf file. But ive never seen that happen.
<svladcjelli> marx2k: a good way is to watch the samba log file
<Dr_willis> marx2k,  under windows - i find it breaks.. and its Impossible to find out whats going on. :)
<yar1k_> i love ubuntu :)
<SSTokes> hello everyone
<Zero4k> Not sure how to lower the DC security to allow linux computers.. I always figured that sort of thing was allowed out of the box.
<nickrud> Klockwinder, I'm back now as well
<Klockwinder> Alright
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: on 2000 it was, on 2003 they tightened it up
<nickrud> Klockwinder, so, still sameo sameo
<Klockwinder> I'm just in the middle of something in the terminal now
<Zero4k> Any idea where I should look for that? o.o
<Jadd76> Hello everyone. I'm using Evolution Mail client. Is all my sensitive data (mail, contacts, ...) stored in ~/.evolution ?
<Klockwinder> Hopefully something good happens  :S
<nickrud> Klockwinder, np, I'll be working at my desk for a bit
<white_eagle> i meant a program like kiba-dock, not alltray
<erUSUL> Jadd76: mostly
<Klockwinder> Ok
<Diafic2> going offline, new modem arrived
<white_eagle> bye
<Jadd76> @erUSUL: mostly? know where on the web I could find out more?
<peppini> sn0, i solved my usb problem, disconnetting my pci linksys wireless card. I don't know why, but (empirically verified) whit wireless card connected usb devices disappears. Now I turn to my old lan and all is OK. Bye
<sn0> peppini nice :)
<white_eagle> i want a program like kiba-dock, not alltray
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: off the top of my head, i don't remember...but you have to set the option on the zone to allow for unauthenticated registrations
<white_eagle> anyone suggest anything
<sn0> peppini most likely your wireless card is conflicting with the internal usb, try putting it in a different PCI slot and see
<erUSUL> Jadd76: you can make a backup in file>backup
<bazhang> white_eagle: avant window manager?
<Jadd76> erUSUL: yeah, I know. My idea was making a truecrypt volume and mounting it to ~/.evolution . That should work, right? I was just wondering where else my sensitive data might be
<SpookyET> Is there anything better than SBackup? Something that can use samba?
<svladcjelli> SpookyET: backuppc
<adelie> erUSUL: foo > bar is the same as cp foo bar?
<r00723r0> hi
<erUSUL> Jadd76: some things are stored on the gconf registry
<r00723r0> i want to set a general proxy for an interface
<r00723r0> how would i do this?
<svladcjelli> Jadd76: may want to look at encfs
<Jadd76> erUSUL: OK, I'll look there now
<erUSUL> adelie: 'cat foo > bar' is
<Jadd76> svladcjelli: isn't encfs to encrypt an entire filesystem?
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<svladcjelli> Jadd76: nope
<svladcjelli> it can
<svladcjelli> !encfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MacTheMad> hello... now that I've downloaded & unpacked AdobeReader to my desktop how do I install it?
<adelie> erUSUL: ok, that sounds better
<Zero4k> Lookup zone is already set for Nonsecure and Secure updates / transfers
<erUSUL> adelie: :)
<svladcjelli> !info encfs
<ubotu> encfs: encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1-1 (gutsy), package size 261 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<adelie> svladcjelli: If files are being stored locally, and not transfered over a public network, how is encryption an advantage over a strong password assuming a potential hacker knew what algorythm was used to encrypt?
<peppini> sn0, ok, i'll try, but not today. Bye and thank you for your help.
<svladcjelli> adelie: if an attacker gets access they could just read your files if not encrypted
<robdig> MacTheMad: there should be a README file to tel you how to do it. however, i wonder why you want adobe, when you should have evince already on your system which can read pdfs...
<erUSUL> adelie: if the attcker gets phisical acces to the computer only encrypted data is safe
<sn0> cya peppini you are very welcome.
<adelie> svladcjelli: Assuming the hacker got in by a method that did not involve discovering your password?
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2003-December/009235.html
<svladcjelli> MacTheMad: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/28/how-to-install-adobe-acrobat-reader-on-ubuntu-710/
<svladcjelli> adelie: huh? what does a password have to do with it
<Jadd76> The only sensitive information I could find in gconf was my account name (my real name). Not a big deal.
<adelie> svladcjelli: So encryption adds a level of physical security only, in a way?
<svladcjelli> adelie: a laptop for instance should be encrypted
<svladcjelli> since it can be stolen and analyzed
<Jadd76> Why does gnome rely on gconf? Everything was so beautiful when all your information was saved in ~/.appname
<svladcjelli> but why not encrypt all sensitive data
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: another -> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/92074-suse-10-2-dhcp-windows-2003-dns.html
<JohnCope> hi all
<erUSUL> Jadd76: you will have to ask gnome devs
<adelie> oh, I got into a debate with someone last night, Isn't there modular support for SHA256 in PAM?
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: i know it says suse, but it's for dhclient
<Shane|BGSU> haha updating the distro takes forever
<Jadd76> erUSUL: :D
<adelie> but not installed by default?
<Zero4k> kitofhawaii: So, you're saying that I need to install that dhclient thingy?
<Shane|BGSU> i downloaded and burned the gutsy iso and tried to install from it
<Jadd76> Any gnome devs around, per chance?
<Shane|BGSU> it wouldn't work
<Shane|BGSU> so i had to download all the way back to breezy
<MacTheMad> ok, ty I think I have something called xpdf installed but no plugin for firefox... also can u tell me is there a package I should install that'll let me configure my servers from the gui?
<Shane|BGSU> and update to gutsy from there
<Shane|BGSU> at the moment i'm updating to edgy =(
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: it's already installed...
<adelie> !PAM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Shane|BGSU,  did you try the alternative isntall cd?
<Shane|BGSU> yeah, Dr_willis
<adelie> !SHA256
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sha256 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adelie> !SHA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardya> hi folks
<Shane|BGSU> it would only go to the part where it sets up the software
<adelie> :(
<Shane|BGSU> and then it would fail
<freebeetee> can fsck destroy data?
<Shane|BGSU> can i update straight from edgy to gutsy?
<Dr_willis> Shane|BGSU,  thats weird. :) ive not had a machine yet that dident work with the alt-installer.
<Shane|BGSU> just bypass fiesty
<svladcjelli> freebeetee: yes
<freebeetee> damn
<adelie> freebeetee: not with default options, no
<eroticon> whats do-release-upgrade ?
<adelie> svladcjelli: oh?
<freebeetee> what are the default options?
<Zero4k> Sorry. I've been a Windows administrator my entire career, and only dabble in linux. Unfortunately, linux keeps putting me off, since it's so darned complex to fix anything.
<adelie> svladcjelli: freebeetee: fsck without any arguments  :)
<freebeetee> if i do a fsck -a /dev/hda4
<Shane|BGSU> Dr_willis, can i update straight from edgy to gutsy?
<freebeetee> hmm ok
<Shane|BGSU> or do i absolutely have to update to fiesty?
<lonecrow> anyone able to get cacti working properly from gutsy?
<rockoman> hey guys
<Dr_willis> Shane|BGSU,  i never update, and you have to go version to version.
<ardya> I'd like to have gnome use artsd as sound system, and to have artsd start with a particular command line invoking jack use, and to have jackd start before artsd is started, is this possible under gnome?
<freebeetee> sounds really bad i pressed yes very often and it said clearing blocks
<Dr_willis> Shane|BGSU,  i always do clean installs. :)
<Shane|BGSU> ah oh well
<adelie> freebeetee: the -a argument will leave you open to potential problems
<svladcjelli> adelie: freebeetee: for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498078 - yes that was a mistake, but fsck is a dangerous program, you should know what you are doing
<Shane|BGSU> i used to use ubuntu, and then i stopped and went back to windows
<Shane|BGSU> the last distro i had used before today was hoary
<MasterShrek> Shane|BGSU: backing up and doing a clean install is always better
<Shane|BGSU> and man it's come a long way
<Jadd76> lost connection there for a sec, so did anyone chat to me something?
<adelie> freebeetee: the only time you should -a is if fsck foo returned errors and you looked at them all and felt comfortable with the computer figuring them all out
<rockoman> hey is there a way i can partitioned my HD to give me space to Vista? my computer is dual booted with ubuntu and vista
<Shane|BGSU> and i'm only on dapper right now
<PetterS> Zero4k,  complex?? ever met someone how can fix a windows installation that is gone bad, without reinstalling everything?
<Dr_willis> Its really weird that you are having so many issues with Gutsy.
 * TuX_Claudiu .
<Dr_willis> I wonder if the disk is being burnt properly.
<ardya> I'd like to have gnome use artsd as sound system, and to have artsd start with a particular command line invoking jack use, and to have jackd start before artsd is started, is this possible under gnome?
<Shane|BGSU> yeah it was
<Shane|BGSU> it was a problem with gnome
<Shane|BGSU> or something, when i did the disk check utility thing
<MasterShrek> PetterS: boot the windows install cd and try a repair
<Shane|BGSU> one of the gnome setup files was bad
<freebeetee> i am tryin to recover my ext3 patition, i can see files so far but they are no the right type any suggestions whatelse i can do to recover it
<vg05> whats the best tool to use to configure an nvidia fx5200 video card with 7.10?
<rockoman> hey is there a way i can partitioned my HD to give me space to Vista? my computer is dual booted with ubuntu and vista
<svladcjelli> freebeetee: you should look into dd_rhelp and ddrescue, and you should take an image of that disk and work on that
<svladcjelli> not on the disk itself
<adelie> svladcjelli: freebeetee: agreed, fsck does have some very powerful options that can get you in trouble. Usually anything that is "do everything automatically without asking any questions" is a BAD way to go with any tool, particularly those that are in /sbin
<Dr_willis> vg05,  install the nvidia drivers, then use the nvidia tools.
<adelie> !sbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shane|BGSU> Dr_willis, has hardy been released yet?
<MasterShrek> Shane|BGSU: not until april
<Jadd76> !whatdoesthisdo
<Zero4k> Hey now, just about every windows issue that I've run across, can be fixed by reinstalling drivers / reconfiguring the problem software, and doesn't involve me spending two hours at a command line. But I don't want to get into the *nix versus windows debate right now. :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatdoesthisdo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vg05> Dr_willis: did that, every time i reboot ubuntu says im in low-graphics mode
<adelie> ?!? :(
<ardya> hi folks...I'd like to have gnome use artsd as sound system, and to have artsd start with a particular command line invoking jack use, and to have jackd start before artsd is started, is this possible under gnome?
<svladcjelli> ardya: it is possible, but not necessarily easy, and you will not be doing it in gnome
<MacTheMad> anyone... what package(s) is best to install to setup & manage my servers
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: linux has a higher standard of usability lately.  it's worth sticking with it to see how much more powerful, stable and ethical it is compared to windows.  remember that you encounter problems on both linux and windows, it's just you are incredibly used to only the windows problems (so far)
<Dr_willis> vg05,  reconfigure the X server after installing the drivers perhaps.
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | vg05
<ubotu> vg05: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adelie> Is there a way to get SHA256 support for PAM?
<ardya> "not be doing it in gnome"?
<Dr_willis> !fixres | vg05
<ubotu> vg05: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zero4k> I'll admit, my problem is that I love my GUI's, and linux utterly flunks when it comes to a good GUI that is akin to windows.
<Gothfunc> Zero4k:  that's not true anymore
<MasterShrek> Zero4k: you are kidding right?
<adelie> Zero4k: I have felt the same way
<svladcjelli> this is offtopic guys
<ardya> svladcjelli: "not be doing it in gnome"? Can you elaborate?
<MasterShrek> yea, lets not get into it here
<Gothfunc> oops :)
<Zero4k> They ARE getting better, though, which is why I'm looking at eventually migrating some users into ubntu boxes, but yeah.. different place. :P
<ardya> Zero4k: the first musconception is that a gui "must be like Windows"
<adelie> Zero4k: Until I really took the time to read all the man pages, not I can't much tollerate any GUI, ESPECIALLY windows
<svladcjelli> ardya: it will involve some advanced commands
<Zero4k> Open a DCC chat or whatnot, if you want to go into this further.
<Klockwinder> Just finished editing x-server xorg, gonna ctrl + alt + backspace now
<Shane|BGSU> Zero4k, no way
<adelie> Zero4k: not = now*
<ardya> svladcjelli: does 10 years as a linux admin qualify me to execute commands? can you be painfully detailed and specific, or point me to a resource that is detailed enough to explain, thanks
<adelie> ardya: ???
<svladcjelli> ardya: then you should be able to edit rc levels and that is what it will take, this is slightly too complex to explain in IRC, I would check on google myself
<Zero4k> *Shrug* I just can't stand having to edit text files to get things to work. I like being able to administer things using a mouse. :P
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: you can get a 26 button mouse if it makes you feel better :)
<ardya> svladcjelli: users sessions are not exec'd from rc, gdm is. this is not an rc issue, it should be strictly a users session edit
<Zero4k> Plus, I've been frustrated for the last month, trying to get this test box to be able to authenticate using kerberos.. and that's been givign me hell.
<svladcjelli> ardya: your sound servers run as your user?
<Zero4k> Seems like 'nix hates our domain, here.
<ardya> of course, why wouldnt they
<adelie> Zero4k: Unfortunately any time you have a GUI, you have sacrafices. Many tools have WAY too many arguments that could be passed to make anything that looked half way descent.
<ardya> gnome isnt exec'd until AFTER user login
<MasterShrek> Zero4k: you overlook the power of the command line
<vg05> bah, everytime i reboot, it goes low graphics mode and thinks there are 4 screens
<svladcjelli> ardya: you should check out gstreamer and pulseaudio and see if they do what you want, you could also check out dynebolic
<mutable> please, what is the name of that mac style swithcher plugin in compiz, you push mouse in some corner and all windows appears on desktop.. ? i cannot find it
<procdaemon> whe i discoverd the command line is when i fell in love with linux
<vg05> mutable = scale
<meh> eh
<MasterShrek> mutable: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<meh> anyone got a gyration media center remote working?
<mutable> vg05: thx :)
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: *nix doesn't hate your domain...ms just devolves the concept of a standard into what they consider suggestions ;)
<vg05> np
<ardya> svladcjelli: ok, so you don;t know, would have been quicker to just say so. Since I already specified what I need, its not lesser alternatives I'm looking for. Thanks for your time, have a nice day
<Gothfunc> adelie: a good combination of gui "just works" interfaces and config files/console commands is pretty optimal imo
<adelie> Zero4k: for example, a GUI that passed kernel arguments. The number of flaws exist there. Usually at any point kernel arguments need to be passed, graphical interface is unavailable. Also, there are 2-3 common optional arguments that are passed, but there are hundreds. Additionally, modular support for a command is easy to implement on a command line, where as a GUI must be completly rewritten
<svladcjelli> ardya: good luck :) Hope those 10 years come in handy
<Zero4k> I dunno. I'd give up "extra commands" in a heartbeat, for a nice easily-navigatible GUI.
<Johnny_5> hello all
<adelie> Gothfunc: I like using a GUI for configuring a GUI because they are the same medium, where as a "customize your xorg.conf" file is ... scary
<ardya> svladcjelli: I've been researching this for two weeks. its why I dumped gnome and use a special config to have this functionality. I was just hoping outside of hope that there was some ubuntu-specifc thing to make this happen, apparently there isnt
<adelie> Zero4k: Well, that is exactly the issue. What happens when you need those optional components. Btw, if this is all surrounding gnome configuration, then you want KDE
<Zero4k> Having to memorize a ton of commands just frustrates me. I know my way around the basic unix commands, but not much further than that. I've seen some people use wacky command-line search commands and such, and it makes my head spin.
<chemisus> i am trying to get java working with firefox on kubuntu 7.10. every tutorial ive came across says to install sun-java[5|6]-[jre|plugin]. i can only find the -jre and not the -plugin though. is there a repository that i need for the -plugin?
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: the console search stuff is very powerful, that's why they use them
<adelie> Zero4k: Actually, you would likely prefer KDE in general. it is all about bringing a windows like feel to Linux. I would, but I am alergic
<Dr_willis> Zero4k,  its all about legos and layers. :) You build up complex commands from simpiler bits.
 * robdig remembers when you could configure windows at the command line
<small_stripes> i notice a bug in firefox running on ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> bits of smaller progams make up the layers that the next layer builds on. :)
<svladcjelli> ardya: it can be done on any distro, you just will not find gui tools for it necessarily, and probably you can do whatever it is you want much easier.
<small_stripes> u gotto install the adobe flash player seperate
<small_stripes> else it will take up lots of resources
<Zero4k> Most importantly, Linux has nothing in the least, like active directory for windows.
<Mistiko> Hi there I have a big problem with the fact that I seem to be unable to find "libGLw.so.1.0" for UBUNTU 7.10 anywhere!!
<Keegan7390> Enter text here...
<pLr> can someone help me, i need to setup 30 ssh tunnels to 1 host, all 30 are behind a NAT. I need help plz
<Mistiko> Can anybody help I am desparate
<adelie> Zero4k: Don't you have to remember what the GUI does, or how it works in order to get it to work too? I feel like most of the command line / "edit this text file" stuff in Linux is stuff you just can't do in windows
<Zero4k> Active Directory is a godsend for managing users.
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: ldap?
<svladcjelli> Zero4k: gimme a break man, it is not true, and this is not a windows chat
<Dr_willis> I just put the users /home on a nfs share.
<adelie> Zero4k: ??? That is because AD is poor. NFS is way better in terms of security, reliability, and flexibility
<Gothfunc> svladcjelli: the only way he can discover that there is an equivalent to a windows thing in linux is to mention windows, surely
<chemisus> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<liro> zdr
<annihilus_> hello, can anyone tell me if its possible to close rhythmbox to the system tray
<Zero4k> I dont even know what NFS is. :P
<Mistiko> Does anybody know what ever happened with the "libGLw.so --> Xt/Motif OpenGL Drawing area Widget Library" in UBUNTU 710??
<MasterShrek> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<adelie> Zero4k: The issue is that nfs can be used a million different ways, not just as an active directory
<svladcjelli> Gothfunc: if he was asking a question maybe
<chemisus> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: you probably need to find out more about what's available in linux before judging it
<Zero4k> Jeez, a tad touchy? o.o
<Mistiko> Yes have tried opening multiverse but nothing??
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: generally everything is, apart from industry standard stuff like adobe photoshop, but you can run that on vmware, virtualbox or whatever anyway
<Mistiko> uboto where you answering me ?
<adelie> Zero4k: Gothfunc: Well, he is in this forum, so he certaintly wants to see the light... but I know what it is like to come from flatland... I mean windows
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: some people are touchy, but half the time they're often quite helpful
<MasterShrek> Mistiko: ubotu is a bot, when chemisus put !multiverse it called a factoid from the bot
<eventualbuddha> i've installed RubyGems on Ubuntu, but when I install a gem that includes a binary (like rake), the binary is not placed in my PATH (or maybe anywhere). is there a PATH entry I need to add or is something else going on?
<Zero4k> Here's my predicament, so I don't look like a total jerk here: The company I work for is an entirely Windows domain, with an AS400 server thrown in for good measure. We've never used Linux here until I showed up.
<adelie> For example, I only just recently (yesterday) learned about the beauty of dd, and wow!
<Mistiko> gotha .. thanks 8)
<Myrtti> dd <3
<adelie> Zero4k: Noone makes it to this channel without having potential
 * MasterShrek <3 as400
<Zero4k> I *want* to move away from Windows if I can, since the licensing costs the company an utter fortune, but Linux has given me and my boss nothing but headaches in terms of compatibility with software / networking issues x.x
<Zero4k> Oh, dont get me started on the AS400. :P
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: my suggestion is don't integrate linux into your working environment proper until you've piloted it for at least a few months
<Dr_willis> amazing that all these other companies are using linux then..  wonder what they are doing differently.
<Myrtti> Zero4k: you need a guinea pig
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: as400...tn3270 giving you problems?
<Zero4k> Well, the secondary DNS server is a Debian box with WebMIN on it.
<Myrtti> get an internee
<eventualbuddha> ah, more googling was needed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595029
<adelie> Zero: probably one of the biggest things in terms of networking is that there are a ton more things you CAN do that you may not have even realized existed, and now instead of 1 weak program, you have 10 very powerful yet simple utilities
<Mistiko> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zero4k> kitofhawaii: We need Client Access Express for AS400 users, and I can't get it to work using WINE
<Johnny_5> i can't seem to play dvds on either of my players...i've tried vlc, totem, and mplayer....is there a reason y i can't?
<Myrtti> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Zero4k> Not to mention our VPN software is by AT&T, and (you guessed it) doesnt work under wine either.
<Johnny_5> ty
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: wine isn't really great for business applications
<Myrtti> np
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: try a virtual machine perhaps?
<procdaemon> Johnny_5: This might help too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<adelie> Zero4k: What exactly, for example, did you like about AD that you want to do in Linux?
<buggeredfstab> I have never used subversion before, is there a resource that anyone would suggest I consult (besides man)?
<svladcjelli> buggeredfstab: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<Johnny_5> ty
<MasterShrek> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Zero4k> I need to be able to assign desktop / user permissions, run startup scripts per-user, and be able to manage network rights and passwords (not to mention Exchange) using AD.
<buggeredfstab> thanks!
<svladcjelli> Zero4k: there are linux vpn clients
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: generally you should be looking for ways to do stuff in linux, not wine, and as a last ditch run it on vmware
<opapo> if top shows multiple cpus do I have multiple cpus?
<Zero4k> Our VPN client is kind of strange, is the problem.
<greg73654> Does anyone know a good channel for fiction writers?
<Mistiko> Does anybody have a clue as to how on earth I can install libGLw.so --> Xt/Motif OpenGL Drawing libraries ???
<Zero4k> AT&T Global Network Client.. it doesn't work too well (even in windows) :P
<MasterShrek> greg73654: search your channel list
<greg73654> Where at?
<adelie> Zero4k: you are familiar with /home, correct?
<MasterShrek> depends on your client, theres a command too, google it
<greg73654> I've already tried Google and netsplit
<Zero4k> Home is like "My Documents" right?
<greg73654> Yeah...
<svladcjelli> greg73654: forward slash list in your irc client
<MasterShrek> Zero4k: it includes that, but all of your users settings and stuff, desktop, everything that pertains to one user
<svladcjelli> Zero4k: /home is more like documents and settings/username
<Mistiko> libGLw.so --> Xt/Motif OpenGL Drawing area Widget Library : SUSE has it, FEDORA has it, but UBUNTU does NOT!!!
<Mistiko> Am I in the right chat here ???
<MasterShrek> compile it
<Zero4k> Yeah, I figured that's why I see things like .wine, .(name) and such, in there.
<greg73654> Thanks for the tip! ^_^
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: all the stuff you want to do is possible, you just need to spend more time with linux and google
<Zero4k> Hidden folders, and the like.
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: and the ubuntu wiki
<svladcjelli> Zero4k: backing up /home/you gets all your user settings
<Mistiko> mastershrek ..
<MasterShrek> Mistiko ..
<Mistiko> compile from where ?
<Mistiko> I cannot find the source code anywhere?
<Zero4k> The biggest thing that confuses me, is the question of "Okay, I installed (X) program, where the heck did it install to?" Like, "where is the /Program Files" of linux?
<Zero4k> Sometimes things end up in /etc, other times in /usr/share/bin It seems totally random.
<adelie> Zero4k: well, it is like a combination of the Documents and Settings folder in windows, but with things arranged fairly differently. In Linux, which I just did recently, is have one machine with a directory that is going to store everything about each user, think a universal home directory. You can then add to each computers fstab "/"theserver" /home nfs defaults 0 0", or mount -t nfs "theserver" /home...
<MasterShrek> Mistiko: hmm, looking for ya gimme a min :)
<Mistiko> ZeroConf: usually always in /usr/local/share or /usr/local.... /etc is only for config and init files
<Mistiko> I apreceate it 8)
<svladcjelli> Zero4k: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<MasterShrek> !info libglw1-mesa
<ubotu> Package libglw1-mesa does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> Zero4k, dpkg -L <package> shows where all the files went; adding   | grep bin  will show the executables
<Mistiko> Yep
<Mistiko> the bot seems to know
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: in windows, some things are installed into program files, some in the registry, some in documents and settings...
<bulmer> Zero4k-> for packages installed, you can use dpkg to tell you where it will attempt to install the system
<bulmer> err per nickrud..
<adelie> Zero4k: Now each time a user is created, it is (nearly) available for every computer. sure /etc could be mounted via NFS, but I would recommend against it, unless you have a different NFS /etc directory for each exact hardware configuration. there is too much hardware specific stuff in /etc
<robdig> Mistiko: looks like there is a deb for it...check out http://packages.debian.org/sid/libglw1-mesa-dev
<Mistiko> MasterShrek: When you guys put a ! what do you mean!!
<Mistiko> ??
<mikefoo> I so hate gentoo...  =(
<B-rabbit> hi guyz...new to linux...how do i find out the name of my root device?
<Zero4k> adelie: I have no idea what you just said, in your last two messages. Those commands are like greek to me. :P
<Mistiko> robdig: Thanks I will try it out and see
<robdig> Mistiko: they are requesting info from the bot
<adelie> Zero4K: ANY directory can be mounted via NFS. Also, local machine policy does not over ride network policy. Also, network policy can be different on each the server and the client
<differentreality> paste <(ls -l /) <(ls -l) | sed 's/^/printf "%-70s%-70s\n" "/;s/$/"/;s/\t/" "/' | sh   <--- in this command how can I use ls on 2 specific paths that I have stored in 2 files ?
<bulmer> Zero4k-> an introductory book on ubuntu would be good to have, play with a lil
<MasterShrek> Mistiko: its for the bot
<Gothfunc> adelie: he needs to know the basics first
<adelie> Zero4K: using one /etc directory for all your computers is bad unless they are all EXACTLY the same hardware
<Gothfunc> adelie: i.e. what all the things you're talking about are
<Gothfunc> adelie: like nfs
<flo__>  my current python version is 2.5 ; How can i install a pkg for 2.4 pls?
<flo__> hello!
<Gothfunc> adelie: basically, he needs to be pointed to reading material
<Mistiko> MasterShrek: This is the 1st time a join a chat so I am being quite a n00b
<Zero4k> I really need to head to Barnes & Nobles and buy a book, I think. This is giving me a headache, no offense, guys!
<MasterShrek> its ok Mistiko :)
<adelie> Gothfunc: Zero4k: True, I threw out an NFS explanation real quick... which can easily be too much, sorry
<nickrud> flo__,  sudo aptitude install python2.4
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: maybe just read the ubuntu manual?
<MasterShrek> noobs are welcome here, they may get laughed at in #gentoo :P
<Zero4k> I took courses on Solaris 9, but they were pretty basic courses.
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: then the wiki for reference
<NNoeoNN> Hiya guys ^^
<procdaemon> B-rabbit: mount is probably the command youre looking for
<Gothfunc> Zero4k: http://help.ubuntu.com/
<nickrud> Zero4k, also, tldp.org has a lot of good guides
<bulmer> Zero4k-> i like the ubuntu linux book bible..i borrowed mine from public library
<Zero4k> I'd rather get an actual book, I think. Does Sybex put out a book for Ubuntu?
 * lukewarm zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. hey. wah... where am i?
<NNoeoNN> i got a question for ya all, how the heck do i change permissions on other disks?
<Gothfunc> zero4k google for sybex ubuntu
<adelie> Zero4k: I would recommend against buying books, just because the material is usually out dated by the time they get published. There are better guides, or new features that make things easier
<SpookyET> I noticed that Ubuntu has recognised some of my multimedia keys, but not all. Where are they defined?
<nickrud> NNoeoNN, depends on the disk, for example vfat you can't change them directly
<Zero4k> Ah... okay. BRB.
<adaro> does anyone know how to force "desktop effects" to enable advanced effects when you did not install the ubuntu nvidia drivers but installed the binary version from the nvidia site
<procdaemon> NNoeoNN: u mean chmod?
<linuxnewperson> wifi unbuntu laptop   ..but want g+ or nimo      yes  or  no ?
<nickrud> SpookyET, system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts , mostly
<NNoeoNN> nickrud, what do u mean by "vfat" (ntfs, fat16, fat32?)
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: you have to mount the partition so users can modify it, whats your mount command look like?
<Mistiko> Would the debian packages actually be compatible with the latest version of GUTSY??
<nickrud> NNoeoNN, fat12, 16, 32
<adaro> it keeps asking me to download the restricted drivers but i dont need those, when i type compiz it works fine
<adelie> adaro: why not use the one from the restricted drivers tool?
<adaro> adelie: new kernel
<adaro> the prepackaged ones dont work with a custom kernel
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, all the disks are mounted, can't get proper acces to them though
<Flannel> Mistiko: debian packages aren't binary compatable with ubuntu packages.  However, source packages ought to be more or less
<adelie> adaro: you upgraded the kernel beyond the ubuntu supported version?
<adelie> adaro: ah
<nickrud> Mistiko, some, the ones that use scripting languages
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: how did you mount them? are they in /etc/fstab ?
<bense> if i have an intel core 2 duo, should i get the x86 or amd64 build?
<adaro> adelie: well not me but a collegue i am helping out :)
<nickrud> Flannel, so the toolchain is back out of sync again?
<adelie> adaro: In tyhat case, you may want to consider building Compiz the same way
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, yupp
<bense> intel/amd 64 build
<Flannel> nickrud: No idea about the current situation, but that's the boilerplate response ;)
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: let me take a look at your /etc/fstab, can you pastebin it?
<MasterShrek> !paste | NNoeoNN
<ubotu> NNoeoNN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adaro> adelie: compiz works fine, its just that the "enable desktop effects" screen refuses to acknowlage that
<Mistiko> Ok, so if I download the source libglw1-meas source package I would then have to compile it ??
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, one of the disks mounts by it self, the other i mount by typing "sudo mount /dev/sda1" in terminal
<adaro> i can start compiz from the commandline and it will work just fine
<nickrud> Flannel, I use it also, a lot. Even if my part message is a thanks to debian :)
<adelie> adaro: the basic one, or the advanced one?
<adaro> adelie: both, it does not seem to recognize the nvidia driver so it wont even try
<Flannel> Mistiko: Which package?
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: you need to mount them so that your user can read/write to them, there are a few ways to do this, i think if you pass the umask=0000 option, it should preserve permissions on the drive (assuming its linux filesystem)
<sanguisdex> any ine istall the new ati drivers? as they as slow for you as there are for me?
<Mistiko> Thanks guys it seems to work !!!
<Zero4k> Oh well. At any rate, I still can't figure out this DNS issue with these two computers.
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, think i found my problem.... Seems like i don't have a fstab file anymore ^^
<vg05> sanguisdex: im having my own issues trying to make nvidia fx5200 drivers work
<nickrud> sanguisdex, unbearably slow on an ati 200 , the cube didn't rotate, it jumped
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: otherwise, youll have to just use chmod for ntfs or fat32 i think
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: /etc/fstab is gone?
<Zero4k> Nothing is working on it, and I'm ready to rip the network cards out of them and go back to the cup-and-string method.
<adelie> adaro: :( hmm...  This may be a bit extreme and may not work, but I wouldf bet you could spoof the name and version of the old driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in the Devices section
<nickrud> sneakernets rule!
<sanguisdex> I have a mobility radion x1400 and last week I used envy to uograde and man oh man it hutsles
<Mistiko> Flannel: It just installed and TADAH .... hurrah hurrah ;)
<adelie> adaro: I have had to do that before.. but if it ACTUALLY incompatible, you can certaintly get undesired effects
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, srry my fault, looked in the wrong dir xD
<paradroid> Hi. Is it possible to copy a DVD on the fly, i. e. without having to create a image first?
<Zero4k> Sneakernet would be great, if the floppy drive worked on this computer. The floppy has been busted since the great dust vacuum-cleaner incident of 2001.
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: unfortunately we've narrowed it down to two things: ICMP and DNS in combination. as to why just those two things are having a problem on those machines i'm not sure
<MasterShrek> you scared me for a second NNoeoNN lol
<adaro> adelie: i dont think you list the version of the driver in xorg.conf
<jamiejackson> i haven't used my mysql in a while (maybe not since gutsy upgrade). when i try to use it, i get: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)  <--- how to fix?
<Flannel> Mistiko: libgl1-mesa?  That's in ubuntu, you don't need debian packages for that
<JDogHerman> jack: i figured it out
<adaro> adelie: and the name is the same
<Mistiko> So I suppose that "libs" do not actually need to be strictly binary compatible then I suppose!
<adelie> paradroid: I think ACIDrip can do that
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48257/
<adaro> adelie: so i am not quite sure how they do the check
<docmur> does any one have that problem when Azureus loads it crashs and given a java error
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, Scared the shit outta me to ^^ I'm a noob, but i know some of the basics :P
<adelie> adaro: well, is it nv, or nvidia?
<nickrud> Mistiko, oh, absolutely they do, but don't tell anyone it worked, cuz next release it might not
<paradroid> adante: I don't really want to rip/re-encode the contents of a DVD but simply make a direct copy of it.
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: is that sdb1 partition empty, or does it have file on it?
<adaro> adelie: nvidia
<adelie> one sec
<kitofhawaii> zero4k: never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon hurtling down the highway filled with tapes :)
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, it's empty for the moment, i'm considering using it for another ubuntu/linux distro
<Flannel> Mistiko: libgl1-mesa is in ubuntu, you don't need debian packages for that.
<bsizzle> hey does anybody here know about the NAT error when intsalling BitTyrant
<Zero4k> Ah, the age-old "Truck filled with tapes" addage :)
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: either way i guess, you should be able to do just, sudo chown -R <user> /media/sdb1
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: put your user's name in place of <user>
<Mistiko> Flannel: libglw1 not just libgl1
<cyphy> how do you set compiz as standard window-manager?
<sanguisdex> vg05:  have you tried envy?
<Zero4k> Speaking of Bandwidth, I need to make our CFO stop being so cheap, and finally upgrade the cheezy T1's we have here.
<Mistiko> YFlannel forgot the "w"
<MasterShrek> sanguisdex: dont suggest envy
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, should i do that to all the other partitions to?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, a buddy of mine just called me, he's on an offline box with Ubuntu 7.10 trying to get it online, the box has a Fritz ISDN card. What should I tell him?
<paradroid> Is there any software out there that is capable of copying a CD/DVD directly to a blank CD/DVD without creating an image first?
<erUSUL> cyphy: System>Preferences>appearance
<vg05> no, going to give that a shot next
<MasterShrek> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: if they dont have operating system files on them, you should be able to
<NNoeoNN> good, thnx m8 ^^
<Mistiko> The files I needed where libGLw.so.1    libGLw.so.1.0.0
<erUSUL> paradroid: gnomebaker? brasero?
<adelie> adaro: unfortunatly, I am not using a computer with even a 3d card atm. "Intel Graphics", but I know there is advanced documentation for the device specifications for the linux driver on their web site. There are a lot of options that can be set in the driver that are not specified in xorg.conf be default....
<paradroid> erUSUL: I do not see any way to do a on-the-fly copy.
<bulmer> busfahrer-> he has another modem perhaps?
<sanguisdex> MasterShrek envy is just a series of shell scripts, why is it not supported?
<Mistiko> They where no where to be seem man it was driving me crazy ... only came out in SUSE and FEDORA posts
<MasterShrek> sanguisdex: it can cause more problems, that can be much harder to work out later
<cyphy> erUSUL: deos compiz get started automaticly with system start?
<jamiejackson> what's the command to start mysql in ubuntu (gutsy)?
<NNoeoNN> cyphy, it should
<cyphy> ok, i'll try
<Mistiko> THank you guys ... the help has been very valuable ... good luck ;)
<NNoeoNN> jamiejackson, mysql in terminal i think ^^
<Mistiko> Bye
<ziimp> jamiejackson: maybe /ezc/init.d/mysql-d start =P
<John_R> whoo. just had a panic attack
<Zero4k> Compiz actually worked out of the box on my T42.
<John_R> got some new laptop memory, put it in here, and when i restarted the machine it gave me mad fsck warnings
<Zero4k> Which is a nice change. Beryl took me days to get working on older linux versions.
<erUSUL> paradroid: in brasero one of the four main options is a direct copy
<jamiejackson> ziimp: close, thx: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<mapd> xlcfg  -g
<John_R> so i fsck, it fixed a few dozen problems, now it works again. but it was scary. time for some backups i wot
<mapd> oops
<adaro> adelie: i know there are a lot of options but thats not the issue, it runs fine
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, don't seem to work, got no acces to either drives :S
<paradroid> erUSUL: Thank you. I missed that. I'll give it a go and see how it works out.
<adaro> if i execute compiz from the commandline everything is peachy, i just need to convince ubuntu
<sanguisdex> MasterShrek: can you point me to so some documention these envy issues
<MasterShrek> sanguisdex: not really, i go by word of mouth
<NNoeoNN> A true master then!
<Zero4k> I *will* say this.. Compiz / Beryl is ages ahead of Vista's crap-tacular waste of resources.
<procdaemon> sudo rm -rf /
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: ls -l /media/sdb1
<adelie> Zero4k: Ahen!
<stdin> procdaemon: why did you post that?
<adelie> Zero4k: Amen!*
<cyphy> after restart it jumps to metacity again
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek,  total 0
<procdaemon> stdin: wrong chat
<MasterShrek> procdaemon: leave
<procdaemon> why
<Zero4k> Vista wouldn't even run on this T42, but Compiz has no problem whatsoever. Sure, it lags a ltitle bit on the higher graphics.. but the laptop is 3+ years old!
<stdin> procdaemon: just don't do it again
<harking> anyone know of a reason that would cause my hard drives to be discovered in a different order on reboot? for example, they used to be drive 1 -> hda drive 2 -> hdb but now they are switched
<erUSUL> paradroid: no problem
<magnetron> Zero4k: wow
<adelie> adaro: sorry if these all sound like bad options, but what about changing out the script that starts metacity with compiz?so it starts automatically. I think that is all the GUI does
<procdaemon> stdin: I said it was the wrong chat dude.  dont be so uppity
<paradroid> erUSUL: Looking good so far, but that's gonna take a while - far longer than I had thought. ;)
<Erix> hi
<adaro> adelie: if i knew what script it was
<edugonch> .
<erUSUL> paradroid: just a little patience
<danielvieceli> oi
<stdin> procdaemon: I wasn't being "uppity", just asking you no to post that as a lot of users in here will blindly try any command they see
<adelie> adaro: one sec... let me look
<adaro> adelie: i could start it automatically with the session i suppose
<danielvieceli> hi
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: thats your mount point, and it doesnt exist?
<edugonch> Hello, I want to know if there is a way to convert ferret diagrams into png files
<vg05> evny scripts = low-graphics mode on boot
<vg05> :(
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, seems like it (could be my distro, im using geubuntu)
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: nothing to do with that
<paradroid> erUSUL: Patience is overrated. I want it all and I want it now. ;)
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, kk :P
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: type: mount     see if /dev/sdb1 is listed
<erUSUL> paradroid: XD
<vg05> this is sad ive spent all day just trying to make the graphics work
<vg05> sad sad
<procdaemon> stdin: I agree, people in this channel tend to be kinda... umm i don't know that right way to put it without making everyone mad
<NNoeoNN> sda1, sda2, sdb3 (O.o)
<stdin> procdaemon: yeah, I know what you mean ;)
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, sda1, sda2, sdb3 (O.o)
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: ls -l /media | grep sdb1
<NNoeoNN> MasterSherk, drwxr-xr-x  2 nnoeonn root     4096 2007-12-09 23:34 sdb1
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, drwxr-xr-x  2 nnoeonn root     4096 2007-12-09 23:34 sdb1
<profanephobia> vg05, so whats wrong then?
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: but you cant write to it?
<adelie> adaro: in gnome find the "session" file and line 5 or so has the window manager start script. looks like  "0,RestartCommand=metacity --sm-client-id default0"
<rockoman> hey is there a way I can partition ubuntu to give vista more space?
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<Cpudan80> I just installed a LAMP server -- but for some reason phpmyadmin isn't working
<vg05> profanephobia:  dell dimension 4800, geforce fx5200, system keeps thinking there are 3 adapters in the computer and 1 has 2 screens
<Cpudan80> I installed the package --- but it looks like it didn't create a symlink so I can get at it from http://server/phpmyadmin
<vg05> tried old drivers, new drivers, restricted, open, envy
<vg05> nothing worked
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know where the symlink is supposed to point?
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, Can't find it at all
<vg05> most the time it would come back and say low graphics and i could make 1 monitor work, but when i turned on the second, it would throw everything out of wack
<adaro> adelie: thanks, i guess that will have to do
<profanephobia> vg05, personally i would just reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NNoeoNN> MasterShrek, w8, gonna check the /media dir
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: oh, duh, geobuntu, no desktop icons
<bjbum> I am having no luck turning off my notebook's touchpad :( I've enabled SHMConfig in the xorg.conf file, and disabled it in virtually every gui on my system that gives me the option to. I've even editted out the synaptics thing in xorg and it still won't disable
<NNoeoNN> omg, lol, i'm dumping this distro.....
<vg05> im giving up going back to the ati x300 i had in there earlier
<MasterShrek> NNoeoNN: yea do that, we can make symlinks to your /home/nnoeonn directory
<vg05> seemed like it was happier
<NNoeoNN> vg05, x300 is a pain in the a** to install with linux
<vg05> NNoeoNN: not as bad as the fx5200
<vg05> at least the ati works
<juanbond> How can I add my user to the apache group?
<daemonik> hello, I seem to be having a problem connecting directly to only one particular site, www.salesforce.com, from my new ubuntu 7.10 system, but it seems that if i try to use a proxy i can connect... I know the site is not blacklisting my IP or host, since other systems on the same network can connect perfectly.... can someone please offer some assistance
<NNoeoNN> vg05, haven't tried that one, but my x300 card doesn't work 100%
<MasterShrek> juanbond: system > admin > users
<MasterShrek> users and groups maybe its called
<NNoeoNN> Only works if i enable the driver and then diable it... (?!)
<NotSoSuperMario> mornin all
<NNoeoNN> well, cya in like 30 min guys, gonna install ubuntu 7.10 ^^
<vg05> daemonik: can you access the site at all or just not log in ?
<daemonik> vg05, i can ping it and it seems to connect, but the web pages just never load :S
<daemonik> vg05, i telnet'd to the site and did a http get and can get the page though
<vg05> daemonik: what ip address do you get when you ping it ?
<daemonik> vg05, 204.14.234.33
<Filled-void> I use the command sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=69 everytime to get my tv tuner card to work can I add this somewhere so I dont have to enter it each time?
<vg05> daemonik: same thing i get
<vg05> daemonik: can you load it via ip ?
<vg05> daemonik: it is strange, im on a live cd 7.10 and able to access the page fine w/ firefox
<daemonik> vg05, i get the same issue trying to open the IP address
<vg05> daemonik: and you said you can ping it ?
<daemonik> vg05, I tried booting the 7.10 live cd and got the same issue :P
<novizio> hello, I have a problem with adept. It tell me that i cannot modify my system 'cause another app open (apt, adept ecc) but it isn't. who can help me?
<vg05> daemonik: the ip loaded the page for me.  and if a proxy works, sounds like SF is blocking your IP
<Cr3ature> how do i mount an NTFS partition?
<ylon> anyone know of a photo gallery script that will sit on a server and when navigating to it it will pull all the photos out of the folder to which a user is trying to navigate and present them?
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vg05> daemonik: cause if you use the live cd, the only difference is between me and you is your IP address
<Flannel> ylon: that's offtopic.  Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if anywhere
<daemonik> vg05, wouldn't that stop me from getting the page via telnet still though?
<vg05> daemonik: depends on how they block
<mikefoo> DNS question, how do I verifiy that my custom name server is propgated, could I query a root server, or?
<Cr3ature> i tried it already
<ylon> Flannel: :)  thanks, trying to see if others know of any others
<vg05> daemonik: have you tried different browsers on your box ?
<Cr3ature> the Ubuntu Wiki didn't work
<Demi-lune> irc://irc.rizon.net/doujin-world
<vg05> just to rule that out ?
<Odd-rationale> Cr3ature: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<daemonik> vg05, I've tried opera, links, lynx, galeon, firefox....
<greg73655> Does anybody know a good way to find a writer's irc channel through pidgin?
<vg05> daemonik: all same issue ?
<hotbard7> salam
<Cr3ature> Odd-rationale: 7.10
<sharperguy> is theres somewhere I can get the fluxbox-generate_menu script? (or in fack the latest full stable fluxbox build would rock)
<Cr3ature> i have the newest NTFS-3G
<daemonik> vg05, the strange thing is that there are other people in the same office with the same external IP address and they can access it perfectly too
<Cr3ature> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Cr3ature> FUSE mount point creation failed
<daemonik> vg05, yes same issue with all browsers, even links :P
<hotbard7> aga arash tashref dared
<busfahrer> Hi, what's the modem device for ISDN? (AVM Fritz PCI Card)
<alexurc> If you love beer and if you love beer related games (who doesnt LOL!!1) come to #beerpong, we can be friends and just chit chat all day. THANKS ALOT <3 BEER
<mayorbuttes> Is there a way to make an unattended installer for ubuntu?
<Flannel> !ipv6 | daemonik
<ubotu> daemonik: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Flannel> daemonik: try disabling ipv6
<vg05> daemonik: can everyone else in the office connect and you are the only one who cant ?
<greg73655> I can't believe anybody is still using lynx now-a-days... It's sucks unless you're forced to use it...
<Odd-rationale> Cr3ature: Is it an external drive or internal partition?
<vg05> greg73655: i use lynx :)
<Cr3ature> internal partition
<Cr3ature> my external HDD mounts and works
<daemonik> Flannel, i've disabled IPv6 in both aliases and in firefox :S
<vg05> daemonik: just throwing out ideas, try a different nic in your computer ?
<Odd-rationale> Cr3ature: Your windows partition I assume?
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: is the directory present where you are trying to mount it?
<daemonik> vg05, yes everyone else connects without an issue so i don't think they could be blocking the IP address :P
<Flannel> daemonik: Did you disable the module?
<Cr3ature> MasterShrek: yea i have mkdir it
<Cr3ature> and im logged in as root
<Flannel> daemonik: I guess the aliases would take care of that
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: whats the command look like?
<daemonik> Flannel, yes disabled via aliases and the reboot, it doesn't appear in lsmod
<Cr3ature> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/win
<Filled-void> How do I get the saa7134 module to load up with card=3 tuner =69 options each time ubuntu boots?
<tyczek> is flash still broken?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyczek: dont think so..
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: you have fuse installed i assume, jsut makign sure
<tyczek> hmmm... strange
<Cr3ature> MasterShrek: apt-get install fuse?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyczek: I think they fixed the installer yesterday
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: i think it comes with ntfs-3g, but try it anyway
<Cr3ature> yea i have that
<procdaemon> dont you have to use module-assistant to install fuse?
<adelie> adaro: you still there?? Found something cool
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: ls -d /media | grep win
<MasterShrek> ls -l ****
<MasterShrek> not d
<tyczek> Download done.
<tyczek> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<tyczek> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<tyczek> ;/
<MasterShrek> how did a d get in there?
<adelie> !update-alternatives
<erUSUL> Filled-void: /etc/modprobe.d/
<Cr3ature> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-12-14 19:28 win
<Jack_Sparrow> tyczek: then..You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<SpookyET> I'm looking a movie player better than Totem. There are some issues with it that I do not like. The browser plugin does not stream if you pause. Furthermore, it does not let you seek. Secondly, if you open in a standalone player, it starts playing from the beginning, and it does not let you seek.
<erUSUL> Filled-void: edit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Filled-void> erUSUL, Do Ijust create a file called saa7134 and then add the lines options card=3 tuner=69 ?
<tyczek> Jack_Sparrow, ok I'll do it... thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<adelie> wow, while trying to find something, just came by "update-alternatives". Wow, that is really awesome
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: im stumped
<juanbond> Is www-data group the apache group?
<maximus> how come beryl
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: is your user part of the fuse group?
<maximus> beryl took off my titlebar
<edugonch> I need to convert a ferret file in a png image or any image format
<Jack_Sparrow> tyczek: did you update first?
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: it may take that
<Cr3ature> what?
<Cr3ature> root
<Cr3ature> i think he is part of stuff
<tyczek> You mean? sudo apt-get update?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyczek: yep
<tyczek> yes... few minutes ago
<Jack_Sparrow> tyczek: just checking..
<sharperguy> what command tells me what version of a package I have installed?
<askand> When I try to maximize VLC it just turns gray..why?
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: well should be, but sudo may take the users permissions for some things, try sudo su then try to mount it
<erUSUL> Filled-void: edit the file and add a line like  'options saa7134 card=3 tuner=69'
<adelie> SpookyET: It is all about vlc
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: type exit right afterwards, though, dont stay logged in as root
<Filled-void> erUSUL, Ty so much :D
<erUSUL> Filled-void: no problem
<shrug> sup people
<jamiejackson> is this the way to start mysqld? sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start (sudo and everything?)
<MasterShrek> jamiejackson: yes
<erUSUL> jamiejackson: yes
<geminidomino> I've got a fresh install of 6.06 LTS and I'm trying to remove evms for obvious reasons, but aptitude is telling me that it will force a remove of ubuntu-standard which the packages.ubuntu.com notes should not be uninsrtalled... Is there a workaround?
<Wil2> Need help with Gnome...
<jamiejackson> thx
<Flannel> geminidomino: Nothing wrong with removing ubuntu-standard, however when you upgrade to gutsy, you'll want to put it back.
<Flannel> !ask | Wil2
<ubotu> Wil2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wil2> I'm running a feisty fawn off the LiveCD right now i want to use gnome to reclaim some unallocated space
<geminidomino> Flannel: Thanks
<Poisonkiller> hi everybody!
<Wil2> but even after i unmount the system partition
<Wil2> (sorry my keyboard is not working so well with this liveboot)
<tyczek> Jack_Sparrow, I had to create a folder "plugins". I copied the file and restarted firefox... but doesn't effect.
<jlowell> hi folks how is live ubuntu best used? with a usb stick right? I have one how do I set it up to store settings files etc?
<Wil2> okay in gnome, i unmount the partition i want to resize, but it gives me the error that i need to unmount the disk in order to resize it... help
<erUSUL> geminidomino: just disabling evms in startup may be enough ('sudo update-rc.d -f evms remove'). btw i used to disable lvm too back in dapper days
<sasuke> #join ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> Wil2: try the gparted livecd
<NetLarIrvine> is 6.06 Server better for older computers?
<sasuke> grml...
<c0nka16> heya could someone please tell me how to multiboot windows and ubuntu
<Wil2> gparted?
<Flannel> !dualboot | c0nka16
<ubotu> c0nka16: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Poisonkiller> any1 know, how can i watch VeohTV in ubuntu?
<Wil2> where do i get it gparted?
<maximus> can someone tell me how to deal with titlebar and beryl
<NetLarIrvine> Or should I just go with 7.10 Server?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyczek: did you make it in /youruser/.mozilla/....
<Cr3ature> MasterShrek: it does not work
<geminidomino> erUSUL: Except I *want* to use lvm. :)
<sasuke> sudo apt-get install
<tyczek> yes
<silent_> maximus: it's not beryl
<Cr3ature> im logged in as root
<Cr3ature> i should be able to do it
<erUSUL> geminidomino: well disable evms only then
<evanotten> quick question to anyone willing to help me out.  I would like to know if there is a way to set an avi file to always open using movie player instead of default kaffeine?
<cyphy> how do i set a window manager as default?
<silent_> maximus: enable window decorations in the appearance
<Jack_Sparrow> tyczek: Post the question again, see if someone else has the answer.  That should have worked
<tyczek> allright.
<sasuke> #join-ubuntu-de
<sasuke> grml...
<jlowell> how do I set up a usb stick to store settings files etc when running live ubuntu?
<sasuke> how do i join again?
<Cr3ature> How do i mount NTFS partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> jlowell: It is called persistent mode ...
<silent_> jlowell: why would you want to? just install it
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Cr3ature
<ubotu> Cr3ature: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<tyczek> well... I will try something...
<Cr3ature> erUSUL: tried that didn't work
<erUSUL> Cr3ature: error msg?
<Cr3ature> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Cr3ature> FUSE mount point creation failed
<ramic> neonflickan@hotmail.com
<jlowell> silent_: not my machine...
<evanotten> can anyone help me?
<jlowell> thx Jack_Sparrow
<hatoon> ubuntu eca!!!!!!!!!!
<greg73655> Who can use yahoo's chat on here?
<lockd> has there been a modern frontend for GNU Make?
<Jack_Sparrow> jlowell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<silent_> jlowell: so install it anyway, I'm sure they'll thank you
<Cr3ature> erUSUL: so?
<lockd> as in generating those makefiles, determining what dependencies are needed from a language as widespread as C
<greg73655> Cause I can't seem to join any chat rooms when I go to a yahoo one, it asks me to verify, I do, then Pidgin says "Falied to Join"... What's up?
<NetLarIrvine> Is there a min requirments page for 7.10 Server edition?
<erUSUL> Cr3ature: i've never seen that msg... :|
<Marco81> im trying to install madwifi on ubuntu (livecd) but I get following error:  http://pastebin.com/m4fab9d75
<jlowell> silent_:  thats not nice
<Jack_Sparrow> jlowell: Welcome to Ubuntu.. feel free to ask if you run into any trouble.
<peepsalot> where is the setting to enable desktop effects?
<Marco81> peepsalot: preferences/appearence/visual effects
<Jack_Sparrow> jlowell: If I remember right.. my persistent image was just under 50 meg
<kaukse> Hi! I'm having issues burning DVDs  with my laptop's internal DVD-RW drive (matshita uj-841d, found nothing about it & linux on Google). What information should I gather to file a bug about it ?
<Poisonkiller> any1 know how to run VeohTV?
<erUSUL> Cr3ature: it is the default fuse libs and utilities what you are using?
<peepsalot> Marco81, thanks
<MrG> hi
<MrG> could enyone help me get  my webcam working whit  ubunty gutsy?
<robdig> Marco81: looks like you're missing a bunch of headers...on a disk based system i'd say install build-essential, but i don't know if you can do that while on live cd...
<Marco81> robdig: is build essential on ubuntu live DVD ?  if there is such dvd
<greg73655> I can't seem to join any chat rooms when I go to a yahoo one, it asks me to verify, I do, then Pidgin says "Falied to Join"... What's up?
<Tux_TuX> hola , alguien sabe como desinstalar el plugin gnas o algo asi de firefox es que lo instale y ahora no me salen bien los controles por ejemplo en las paginas de youtube
<robdig> Marco81: dunno, never tried a dvd install
<Flannel> !es | Tux_TuX
<ubotu> Tux_TuX: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MrG> do enyone know how i do it?
<zkjellberg> Question: If I purchase a tv tuner, are all Happauge tv tuners in generally fairly well supported in linux, or should I look for specific ones?
<Scunizi> Mr_G, what's not currently working?
<Cr3ature> can i use something else than NTFS-3G?
<kaukse> Cr3ature: if you want write support, I guess not... You're having problems with it ?
<rohall> Hi guys, I'm trying to recompile the kernal on a livecd to include a module (edd), but everything I've tried so far has failed.  Should I just be rebuilding it in a chroot'd evironment and then copying the initrd.img to replace the one found on the cd (caster/initrd.gz)
<tyczek> strange... reinstalled firefox... apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tyczek> and...
<tyczek> Download done.
<tyczek> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<tyczek> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<zkjellberg> tyczek,  why not go to a page with flash enabled, and have firefox install it for you.
<tyczek> i tried
<Cr3ature> i want to READ!
<zkjellberg> tyczek, and what happened?
<vg05> anyone have experience with x300 and dual monitor ?
<Cr3ature> i can't even do that
<tyczek> installed... restarted and asked for install again
<_Enchained_> Hi
<Keule|on> hi there
<Keule|on> is it possible to get kxdocker für ubuntu?
<_Enchained_> Anyone know if it's possible to sync our music with an iphone with ubuntu ?
<MrG> Scunizi,  i cant find my webcam in dropdown list in webcam based chats (thatruns whit flash)  only place it works is on amsn...
<zkjellberg> tyczek, you can install adobe's or another open source flash player, what about trying the second option?
<Keule|on> i tryed some things - but nothing worked
<Keule|on> or which dock - programm is better or the best?
<tyczek> i installed gnash... but it is not working correctlu ;/
<zkjellberg> Keule|on, You are using Ubuntu(gnome environment) right?
<Keule|on> i doo
<peepsalot> so I had this idea while reinstalling Ubuntu the other day.  For machines that have enough RAM, seems like it would be more efficient to read the whole CD to ram disk one time in the beginning.  then you save all the seek times during install.
<Scunizi> MrG, if it works in aMsn then the other program(s) you're trying to use it in aren't setup correctly..  You might need to go to the progs. preferances section and see if there is an auto discover.
<kaukse> Cr3ature: what happens when you mount a ntfs partition ?
<zkjellberg> Keule|on, I'd recommend searching for a gnome-based dock. Using a KDE application on GNOME can have conflicts at times. (If the application starts with a K, its generally KDE.)
<bruenig> peepsalot, you mean people with 4 gigs or higher?
<midgetnat> hello guys :) I need to check some of the sectors of my harddrive because it is starting to fail. I know its not a good idea to run e2fsck -c on a mounted filesystem... so i have a Damn Small Linux live cd that i can use..
<MrG> Scunizi,   it wont show in prefernce meny in flash.. where u hit allow or deny...
<Marfi> hey yall, im trying to convert a bunch of music to .ogg. i'm using soundconverter. It uses the gstreamer backend, and they are all mp3's and m4a's. when it does about 3 songs, it will kick back and error, saying "can't find media." i know its there, but i think it may be something with gstreamer...any ideas?
<svladcjelli> peepsalot: you can do this
<Zero4k> Here's an interesting question, for an interesting (possible) application of Ubuntu. My boss wants to monitor what's gobbling up all the bandwidth on the T1's.. and says he wants a bandwidth monitor to do so. There's nothing that can monitor that type of thing, is there? Not without getting an SNMP monitor for the router, that is.
<midgetnat> is it safe to run e2fsck from there to repair and mark the bad sectors?
<peepsalot> bruenig, seems you could do it with 2 gigs
<MrG> and btw.. ahvent installed eny drivers.. cant find eny to linux
<bruenig> peepsalot, pretty sure the uncompressed filesystem is greater than 2 gigs
<Keule|on> zkjellberg: i know some docks - but they arent sooo good - cairo and kxdock seem to be good/better
<svladcjelli> peepsalot: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/15/ubuntu-toram-how-to-make-ubuntu-boot-to-ram/
<midgetnat> hello?
<svladcjelli> peepsalot: it is called toram
<peepsalot> bruenig, i'm not necessarily saying to uncompress it.  just store the whole image
<Keule|on> and kxdocker is available for ubuntu... but i didnt find a working howto
<zkjellberg> Keule|on, Understood. I don't have much experiance with docks, so I cain't really recommend anything for you then. Good luck with it.
<svladcjelli> you store the compressed image, not nbcompressed peepsalot
<SantaClaus> ho ho ho
<Keule|on> :) thx zkjellberg
<Scunizi> MrG, flash is always a problem in linux because the codec is propriatory.  Works ok in FF or Opera but for extended features... fo get aboot it. Unless someone knows something I don't.
<tyczek> lol... after reinstal with purge... I clicked for install from the site with flash animation and... "unknow plugin-application/x-shockwave-flash)
<Keule|on> did someone read my questins about docks?
<SantaClaus> why do people think bad about my beloved ubuntu just because it s a distribution for noobish people
<boris_> what should i buym ati HD2600 or X1950 ?
<boris_> i got AGP
<midgetnat> Hello.... I need to check my hd. I have a damn small linux cd... is it safe to mount the harddrive with the live cd and try e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 from there?
<kaukse> Keule|on: i'm currently using cairo-dock and it works quite good
<svladcjelli> SantaClaus: cause they are stuckup?
<MrG> Scarey,  kk.. ye i noticed its a bit buged.. somthimes when i  close FF   the flash based stuff on the page i visit still apears.. and wont go away before i reboot:S
<Keule|on> kaukse: i didnt find something to install
<Keule|on> the website is down
<Marco81> anyone experienced problems with acer 5315?
<kaukse> Keule|on: go to berlios.de, search for the cairo-dock project and you'll find some debs
<peepsalot> svladcjelli, i think it should be an option directly from the CD boot menu
<tyczek> i'll try to reebot
<Keule|on> i'll try thx
<kaukse> Keule|on: berlios.Be, my mistake
<svladcjelli> peepsalot: it is
<SantaClaus> jau that seems to be the reason
<n00bie> not sure if i'm able to phrase this question clearly, but... is there a way to stream music from my pc to another pc on another network (through ssh)?  if so, what method would you recommend?
<svladcjelli> peepsalot: it has been broken i think in last release, but it is standard on livecds
<peepsalot> hmm
<peepsalot> it is broken for Gutsy?
<Scunizi> n00bie, vlc .. it's in the repos.. search in synaptic
<svladcjelli> peepsalot: i use it every day
<kaukse> Keule|on: oops, it's de :) http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=13820
<Keule|on> thx
<n00bie> Scunizi: i already have vlc installed, how can it be done?
<midgetnat> can someone please answer me
<Scunizi> n00bie, their main page is where you'll find extensive help on it.. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<midgetnat> its something fast
<midgetnat> just a yes/no answer
<Flannel> n00bie: icecast is also another method.  Some sort of internet radio stuff.
<SantaClaus> if the dying lame duck gnome is away from the window what will happen to UBUNTU then¿
<svladcjelli> n00bie: http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/
<n00bie> Scunizi: do i have to be on my pc then?  (i would much more prefer to use  moc (music on console)
<Zero4k> Guess there's no way to monitor bandwidth on our T1's, without SNMP interfaces, then? No tools?
<svladcjelli> n00bie: you may want to look at a web frontend like jinzora
<flush> yo mayday
<Keule|on> kaukse: thanx that was what im searching for!
<svladcjelli> n00bie: mpd+icecast works well, but is complex to setup
<flush> how can i set my uploading limit on port 80 to be 30kbps
<Flannel> n00bie: mpd can stream to icecast (which provides a lot of interfaces), I believe VLC has methods too, but
<kaukse> Keule|on: don't forget to download the plug-ins packages as well :
<n00bie> svladcjelli: Flannel :  ok, i think i've read somewhere that icecast and shoutcast works with MOC too...
<Keule|on> sure
<Keule|on> thx
<svladcjelli> n00bie: there are tons of console clients for mpd
<Flannel> n00bie: Whatever MOC is, sure.  If it can act as a source client for icecast/shoutcast.
<n00bie> svladcjelli: ah, ok... i haven't read anything about mpd... thought maybe it was a client as well, but i guess it's a server?
<svladcjelli> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 416 kB
<svladcjelli> hmm
<lonejack> Hi all, has somebody tryed to install wacom Tablet? Does somebody know where to find the driver(Kubuntu 7.10). Thank you.
<visual> Hello I have a question
<Flannel> n00bie: mpd is a server, music player daemon, you connect to it via a variety of frontends (web, ncurses, GUI, etc, etc), it, it can stream music to an icecast/shoutcast server, which you then tune in to.
<visual> I have some photo on a image on a disc and they are lock
<kaukse> lonejack: I think it's natively supported by x.org, look in your xorg.conf
<Sammy_> hi guys whats the best ipod program for ubuntu
<n00bie> svladcjelli: Flannel : thank you for now, i'll read more about the subject(s) on my own
<masteroc> im having problems playing dvds in ubuntu
<masteroc> its like it doesnt see my drives
<masteroc> i can boot a cd from them, but i cant read anything from them in ubuntu
<nori> is anybody here? :O
<cheiron_> hey
<nori> yepp
<kaukse> lonejack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wacom&titlesearch=Titres
<nori> 'sup?
<cheiron_> I have a LG L194WTX, but I can't seem to get it to work via resolution
<raheel> if my wireless connects but does not retrieve an IP... what needs to be done?
<Sammy_> anyone have a good combo for ipod video and linux???
<lonejack> kaukse: excuse me, I'm a novice. Do you mean I've to see something on my system or to find drivers at http://www.x.org?
<nori> what's LG L19 tarararararammm?
<Lacrymology> here's the deal: we are running ubuntu boxes at work, and one of the guys quit. I need access to his machine, preferrably without formatting.. what do I do?
<mado> #wine
<nori> uhh everyone has problems...
<maek> does anyone know how to make it so I can use the super/window key and another key at the same time for a keyboard shortcut. when I try to set them if only sets the super left or right but not + C or something. thanks.
<robdig> !dvd | masteroc hope this will help.
<ubotu> masteroc hope this will help.: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nori> why don't I have? XD
<cheiron_> Lacrymology, just put the recovery disk in..
<cheiron_> it'll log you into root
<cheiron_> and then you can change pass...
<kaukse> lonejack: nope,  I meant I think the graphical server manages wacom tablets natively. Did you try just plugging it in ?
<masteroc> ubotu: its not how to play them, i have vlc installed, its that ubuntu doesnt see either of my dvd drives
<kayce> hello, im new to linux, and trying to find out how to install the same ubuntu (7.10 x32 on an amd64x2 system) instance on 2 hdd's (like a raid but not? idk)
<Lacrymology> cheiron_: the recovery disk is different than the installation disk?
<cheiron_> no
<cheiron_> same disk
<cheiron_> bbs
<freeman163> weel, an x64 system needs the 64 bit version >.<
<redarrow> can someone tell me a player which is able to play Video DVDs without much configuration
<BernardB> On lots of web sites, there are buttons which have 'Do not remove this text.'. It's not usual. What shall I do?
<masteroc> vlc
<magnetron> !dvd > redarrow
<chemisus> for some reason i still can not find sun-java6-plugin
<masteroc> anyone know how to make ubuntu see my dvd drives?
<Lacrymology> msg ubotu !dvd
<chemisus> my repository list is the default, everything but backports and cd-rom is enabled
<Sammy_> no ipod users here then??
<Lacrymology> msg ubotu !dvd
<Lacrymology> damn
<redarrow> thank u magnetron I'll try it
<zkjellberg> Question: I am planning on purchasing this tv tuner. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116015 How would I find out if it is supported in Linux? Also, how are remotes treated in linux?
<chemisus> !dvd Lacrymology
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd lacrymology - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chemisus> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<magnetron> !msgthebot > chemisus
<maek> zkjellberg: get a haupague
<chemisus> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<robdig> masteroc: to see if the system is registering your dvd, try  sudo lshw|grep -i dvd
<zkjellberg> maek, It is a happauge.
<Sammy_> Check out my new theme for my ubuntu - this is how is should look when installed the basic look doesnt do it justice  http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~cashflow/1.png    http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~cashflow/2.png
<Spyingwind> yo sivik
<sivik> whats up Spyingwind
<Marfi> Sammy_, what taskbar is that?
<Spyingwind> irssi in xterm bad
<Spyingwind> brb
<sivik> lol
<freeman163> nice
<zkjellberg> Sammy_, Looks really nice.
<Sammy_> avant window navigator
<BernardB> On lots of web sites, there are buttons which have 'Do not remove this text.'. It's not usual. What shall I do?
<jimmious> can you propose a good gdb commant for a deep debug of my crappy C code? :P
<jimmious> command
<Marfi> http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~cashflow/2.png
<jlowell> Jack_Sparrow:    can I install ubuntu  into a directory on a windows xp drive (ntfs) and then not install the bootloader but instead use cd to boot the ubuntu in that directory?
<MasterShrek> Sammy_: what icon set are you using?
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<jimmious> or a compilation of commands
<jlowell> or any who can help
<Sammy_> couple of icons nicked from os x
<sivik> is that better Spyingwind
<freeman163> not a directory, youmwould need a partition
<MasterShrek> how u get that pot leaf for your menu?
<Marfi> jlowell, why would you want to do that?
<adelie> is there a way to read a symbolic link file as opposed to what the symbolic link points to?
<Sammy_> only thing that annoys me on ubuntu is the icons so i got some mac ones
<freeman163> gross.
<Sammy_> but made my own menu logo
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adelie> Sammy_: Agreed. I used the UbuntuStudio ones. I forgot about the origional ones till you mentioned it. I really don't like the default icon set
<sivik> Spyingwind, can you get pms?
<jlowell> Marfi: this is a pc ill be using temporarily id like to be able to remove it easily and not freak out this easily freak outable owner
<Hyuukai> im too much of a noob or i would of done that sammy
<Hyuukai> im learning :)
<MasterShrek> adante: a symbolic link is just that, symbolic, its not really there
<LiMaO> Marfi: how did you manage to get that mac style launcher at the bottom??
<freeman163> just run it off hte live disk then
<zkjellberg> Sammy_, what theme is that for the grey look/transparency.
<magnetron> !offtopic | Sammy_, LiMaO
<Sammy_> are the ubuntu studio ones nice
<Spyingwind> sivik: try
<ubotu> Sammy_, LiMaO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MasterShrek> adante: do you want to be able to look at what it points to or what?
<Marfi> it was Sammy_ , i accidently copy pasted it. its avant windows manager
<MasterShrek> adante: you can: ls -l /directory/containing/symlink
<jacob> how do i install w32 codecs in gutsy
<Sammy_> its an emerald theme one sec
<adelie> Sammy_: Ubuntu Studio project is all about multimedia production, which of course has the MOST eye candy, but not heavy
<Marfi> jlowell, are you pulling data off?
<pteague_work> why is /etc/apache2/sites-available/default now a binary file?
<FRAERI> uuuuu
<atlef> !restricted | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sammy_> adelie - do they take advice from people on its look
<Hyuukai> SAmmy have you got any emerald themes that can change the menu colour?
<jlowell> Marfi: what do you mean? from the windows partition? I dont need to if I can save it into the temp directory id like to make in windows
<frojnd> I have problem, connecting to nokia 7390  Whn I click on search devices and than on phone and than connect it says: check your spellig and try again: "obex://[00:19:b7:05:95:37]" not valid location. Any ideas why I can't connect to this phone, On a phone I can't see my inspiron 6400, also on phone is set to be viewed all the time... anyone ???
<Sammy_> the menus is tranparent
<Marfi> jlowell, but if its temporary, why not just use the live disk?
<Arelis> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to burn a CD, but almost at the end, it gives me an error. It does it in both K3b and GNOME's integrated burning program
<SonicChao> root@sonicchao-laptop:/home/sonicchao/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin# ./install-sh
<SonicChao> -su: ./install-sh: Permission denied
<SonicChao>  What could be the reason for this? (opened Konsole, new root terminal)
<adelie> Sammy_: I would say more so that they are very open to outside contributions. I believe the theme changes are decided by an open popular vote
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<magnetron> !offtopic | Sammy_, adelie
<ubotu> Sammy_, adelie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jlowell> Marfi because id like it to run a bit faster and save files...
<Hyuukai> uhhh where can i find apt??
<adelie> magnetron do you have a question that isn't being answered? I do
<SonicChao> !aptitude | Hyuukai
<ubotu> Hyuukai: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Sammy_> well before i go does anyone want me to put up instructions on the theme on gnome look
<magnetron> Sammy_, adelie: you are very welcome to continue the theme discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic , so we can keep this channel for support questions. thank you!
<MasterShrek> SonicChao: chmod 755 ~/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin
<Hyuukai> but where can i find it on ubuntu ? lol
<MasterShrek> SonicChao: chmod 755 ~/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin/install-sh
<MacTheMad> hello anyone... what is the command to install the kde gui? would it be "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"?
<cheiron_> ok...
<kromagnon> does anyone know of an XDMCP client for macosx?
<SonicChao> Hyuukai, Open a new terminal
<MasterShrek> SonicChao: use the second one
<magnetron> MacTheMad: yes
<jlowell> is there no cd image for ubuntu studio?
<Hyuukai> yes
<adelie> I was under the impression this started with questions over how to change the theme... was just giving my 2-cents
<SonicChao> sudo apt-get install [program]
<cheiron_> My L194WTX monitor, do you think it would work if I installed the drivers via wine?
<SonicChao> Type that into it
<theRealballchalk> anyone ran Second LIfe ?
<MacTheMad> ty magnetron
<cheiron_> or is that not gunna work?
<Sonic^> I have ran Second Life
<fabioowen> ciao c'è qualche italiano?
<theRealballchalk> how is it ?
<cheiron_> since there is no drivers for this via the Ubuntu
<fabioowen> ciao c'è qualche italiano?
<magnetron> !it > fabioowen
<dgjones> !it | fabioowen
<ubotu> fabioowen: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Sonic^> it runs well, assuming you have fglrx (ati) or nvidia's propertiary driver working
<adelie> theRealballchalk: I have. there is a native(ish) linux version.
<robdig> Hyuukai: in the terminal, or if you like graphical system->administration->synaptic package manager
<SonicChao> Hyuukai, I don't know what you want to do, so replace '[program]' with whatever program it is. e.g. firefox
<Sammy_> is there an equivalent itunes program for ubuntu with video support also
<adelie> theRealballchalk: It is much better than wineing the windows one
<freeman163> yeah, limewire : p
<fabioowen> ciao c'è qualche italiano?
<Sonic^> in fact, it runs smoother than on windows :3
<theRealballchalk> adelie: wow really???
<Hyuukai> ummm i thought apt was automatically installed with ubuntu?
<fabioowen> ciao c'è qualche italiano?
<magnetron> fabioowen: /join #ubuntu-it
<Hyuukai> im wanting to use awn menu bar thingie
<Hyuukai> but i need to edit my apt source yet i dont have apt or cannot findit
<kayce> i need a bit of help, i'm trying to find out how i can use my 2 250gb hdd's for a single instance of Linux (not trying to dual boot), if its posible?
<Johnny_5> i use enlightenment....for some reason some of my menus (gtk, games) seem to be too large and for some reason its a pain in the butt to try to select something from either menu.
<theship_sinking> Hyuukai, you'll have to add a 3rd party repos for that
<Sonic^> just use apt-get command in terminal, or the "add/remove software" application in menu .3
<theRealballchalk> hmm i'm waiting to see if anyone will compile Second LIfe for solaris
<theship_sinking> Hyuukai, or you can get it from getdeb
<adelie> theRealballchalk: yup. I had thought it was on the second life web site, but maybe it is hosted elsewhere. The second life people (devs) made the client open source. It didn't take long
<Hyuukai> the only thing im used to using is synaptic package manager
<Sonic^> Second Life runs fine also in PC BSD
<Hyuukai> I really dont know much about ubuntu as im pretty new
<theRealballchalk> but if solaris can run linux bins, then i'm not sure what that means for running Second LIfe whether it's simple or not
<theRealballchalk> :|
<Sammy_> Hyuukai  do u want the resp... list for avn
<SonicChao> MasterShrek, it started complaining at me when I ./install.sh'd. Can you help?
<SonicChao> root@sonicchao-laptop:/home/sonicchao/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin# ./install-sh
<SonicChao> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/libming/fonts': No such file or directory
<SonicChao> cp: target `/usr/share/libming/fonts/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<Johnny_5> any suggestions?
<Hyuukai> Sure but i dont know wht i would do with it lol like i said im really new
<adelie> Hyuukai apt is in by default. Synaptic is an apt front-end
<Sonic^> I believe there would be way getting linux version of SecondLife to run on Solaris
<theship_sinking> Hyuukai, just to warn you, awn is still pretty buggy and unstable
<theship_sinking> Hyuukai, you probably don't want to use it for everyday use...
<Hyuukai> Ok well is there a menu system like the osx on that works well?
<Sonic^> same way like running it on freebsd
<MasterShrek> SonicChao: you need libming it looks like, whatever that is
<theRealballchalk> adelie: yea i read the head guy was Opensource friendly
<SonicChao> !info libming
<ubotu> Package libming does not exist in gutsy
<SonicChao> !info minb
<ubotu> Package minb does not exist in gutsy
<Hyuukai> like a menu at the bottom of the screen in the middle with cool icons
<SonicChao> !info ming
<ubotu> Package ming does not exist in gutsy
<Sammy_> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<Sammy_> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<SonicChao> MasterShrek, all I know is
<SonicChao> Ming has something to do with Flash :|
<jlowell> can anyone tell me if ubuntu studio has a live cd image? cant seem to find one
<adelie> is there a way to "check" the major and minor numbers of a block file?
<SpookyET> Are there any v0.3.0 beagle debs for gutsy, official or not
<Hyuukai> Sammy do you use awn?
<Cpudan80> Anyone know of a good text editor (with syntax highlighting) that is not Gedit or Kate?
<Cpudan80> or vim
<theRealballchalk> sonic^ yea but the problem is if there needs to be optimization who's gonna do it?  the solaris and opensolaris guys are all admins lol
<Sammy_> yep
<Hyuukai> DO you have any problms with it?
<theship_sinking> are there any good imaging apps for linux?
<SonicChao> Cpudan80, no, you just named all the good ones. :|
<adelie> or are they only in the kernel source?
<theRealballchalk> i'd think the linux ppl will do second life for solaris most likely
<SonicChao> Especially VIM
<Sammy_> none - and my machine is old enough
<SonicChao> !gimp | theship_sinking
<ubotu> theship_sinking: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<goodman> how i con boot liunx in pc mac
<theship_sinking> err sorry, i meant imaging, as in drive imaging
<Cpudan80> SonicChao: but vim is command line though
<Sammy_> its really useful
<Cpudan80> SonicChao: Is there a way to add php highlighting to gedit?
<Hyuukai> Ok sammy could you help me since i have no idea about ubuntu stuff still learning through trial and error what do i do with that link you just sent me?
<SonicChao> Cpudan80, do you want me to teach you? You only need THREE commands tops
<SonicChao> And they are one letter.
<Sammy_> right
<Sammy_> one sec
<Hyuukai> Ok :)
<Hyuukai> Im trying to customise ubuntu you see and so far all iave done is edited a really bad emerald skin
<SonicChao> Hyuukai, what are you trying to do, exactly? :3
<Sammy_> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<adelie> theRealballchalk: I would have to disagree. OpenSource is frequently, IMHO, ported by the people that want to use them, and then shared. Sometimes (even often) picked up by the oritional developer if it is a big project like that. I doubt the second life people would port it themselves. They didn't do the linux one, they just released the windows source code
<Hyuukai> Make ubuntu look more like i want it to? or you wanna kno ho i want it to look?
<robdig> Cpudan80: gvim is "graphical" version of vim...you can use the mouse as well as keyboard commands...
<cheiron_> Does Anyone here know how to get my LG 19" widescreen to work?
<SonicChao> Hyuukai, how do you want it to look?
<Sammy_> add this to the end and save
<Sammy_> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<Sammy_>  deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<SonicChao> I can't read your mind, sorry :|
<bruenig> robdig, sort of
<adelie> How can you find out what the major and minor numbers are for a block file?
<SpookyET> epiphany with webkit is fast as hell, but not ready for prime time it's very buggy
<bruenig> robdig, you can't use the mouse anymore in gvim that you can in vim, gvim is just a stand alone vim that exists outside of a terminal really, not significantly different
<Cpudan80> robdig: Yeah I know about that one
<EtteSB> is bash.bashrc the same as .bashrc ?
<bruenig> than*
<Sammy_> Hyuukai  - you do all that
<Envy`> Im trying to install Ubuntu, CD won't boot hangs on loading kernal. I've had ubuntu previously on this system from this CD but it was the sole OS,  now Im trying to duel boot XP. Any ideas? Ty. (Iam booting from CD in bios)
<theship_sinking> so anyone know if there are any good utils / apps i can use for drive imaging?
<kaminix> I have a problem with a broken file systems. Interestingly, it was broken when I checked it for errors with fsck. The file system is ext3 500GB and seems to have a broken superblock. I did find two of the superblock backups to be OK, but it still says "fsck.ext3: unable to set superblock flags on mybook". Any ideas why? I did run badblocks on it too, twice, and it turned out 100% OK.
<cafuego> adelie: `ls -l' shows them.
<Pc_Dark> How do I make ubuntu auto-update (i.e. not ask me to update things)
<adelie> cafuego: Really? hmm.. I feel silly
<Hyuukai> just copy and paste that into the terminal?
<Pc_Dark> I just want it to update everything automatically.
<EtteSB> pc_dark: sudo apt-get update
<theRealballchalk> adelie: yea i know, but im saying the number of ppl using the solaris os for second life is what i'm not sure about  since they're mostly network admins.
<Sammy_> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> adelie: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2007-11-03 23:47 /dev/sda   <-- major 8, minor 0.
<Hyuukai> wait sammy
<Sammy_> paste that to terminal 1st
<bruenig> Pc_Dark, that's a poor idea, but if you want to, you need to edit cron to run something like apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade -y
<b1n0ry> i need a little help installing ubuntu on my laptop
<adelie> cafuego: Nice! Thanks
<Sammy_> it will open the source lists
<Pc_Dark> Why is it a poor idea, bruenig ?
<cafuego> Pc_Dark: You shouldn't let it do that, badness will happen. However, cron-apt is helpful.
<zkjellberg> Question: I am planning on purchasing this tv tuner. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116015 How would I find out if it is supported in Linux? Also, how are remotes treated in linux?
<bruenig> Pc_Dark, well apt-get doesn't have a log, so if something screws up, you don't know what, whereas if you approve the updates, you will at least know the offending application
<cafuego> Pc_Dark: If an update script fails without notice, you may be left with an unusable machine
<EtteSB> !alias > etteSB
<Hyuukai> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list THEN deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<Hyuukai> I DO THAT IN TERMINAL?
<Hyuukai> oops caps
<Pc_Dark> cafuego, snapshots are good for that.
<vg05> this is nuts
<Sammy_> then add the follow 2 lines to the list at the end and save it
<SmileyChris> just wondering: are packages only updated for a version of ubuntu if there are security fixes? (specifically, bzr 1 just came out, will the repositories be updated?)
<vg05> why is configuring dual monitors with ati so difficult ?
<Sammy_>  deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<robdig> bruenig: gvim has button bar...accessed via mouse...other than that, agreed, not much difference
<cafuego> Pc_Dark: And more work than simply running the last step by hand <heh> oh well.
<cafuego> vg05: "ati"
<b1n0ry> i downloaded and burned the live/install cd, but i need to install without the interface or something... it's taking waaay too long. from the time i click the "install" icon (running from the cd-rom), it takes about 20-30 minutes to come up with question 1 (of 7).
<Sammy_> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<Sammy_>   deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<vg05> well, at least something displays with ati, my fx5200 was even worse
<Sammy_> sorry
<cafuego> !paste > Sammy_
<Hyuukai> oh add the deb-rc line into the sources list?
<b1n0ry> after waiting about 25 minutes to get to question 2... i decided there has to be a faster way
<kromagnon> does anyone know of any XDMCP clients for macosx?
<Sammy_> ya both of them
<cafuego> b1n0ry: The 'alternate' cd has a text-only install.
<Sammy_> at the very end and save it
<b1n0ry> alright, will i still be able to install the x environment with gnome?
<cafuego> b1n0ry: Yup :-)
<profanephobia> vg05, because they make crappy drivers
<b1n0ry> i think that if i wasn't running off a cd, it would be much faster
<b1n0ry> cafuego: thanks much
<Hyuukai> it couldnt find the sources list  :S  isnt apt bundled with ubuntu?
<b1n0ry> i'll give that one a shot
<cafuego> b1n0ry: By default, it installs the exact same thing as the livecd.
<cafuego> it's just less pretty
<EtteSB> is bash.bashrc the same as .bashrc ?
<ompaul> kromagnon, try starting a terminal and doing this in it:  X :1 -query OtherMachineIP-or-DNS.name
<b1n0ry> is the live cd this slow for everyone?
<DShepherd> anyone here use checkgmail?
<vg05> i mean, is trying to setup one screen for a 24" and the other for a 19" so difficult ?!?
<Sammy_> hyuukai you oened it in the terminal
<cafuego> vg05: Not normally, but with ati's poor quality drivers, anything is possible.
<johnny_walker> hey, I have 2 HD on my Computer and 3 Partitions 1 is ubuntu partition and 2 is NTFS partition, I need to share a few of my NTFS partitions so i can see them in my multi media player, Any idea how to do that?
<vg05> cafuego: nvidia wasnt much better
<b1n0ry> i'm just trying to figure out if it will be worth erasing my pc over...
<slimsadist> hrmph
<Pc_Dark> johnny_walker, it might be easier to set up VMs with sharing ?
<Sammy_> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      in the terminal opens the source list you add the lines to
<MasterShrek> b1n0ry: the livecds are slow, it will be much faster after you install
<johnny_walker> pc_dark: i'm kinda new to ubuntu so xplaination will help.........
<adelie> cafuego: A friend killed his raid recently, and wanting to play around with it. I dumped it to another device, but could I do a dd -if <raid> -of <file> and then open it with gparted or mount it as a block device?
<b1n0ry> MasterShrek: thanks, i'll give it a shot. i don't have anything worth keeping at this point
<adelie> cafuego: for other types of scans / repairs
<Pc_Dark> johnny_walker, to run either Ubuntu or Windows in a virtual Machine (i.e. side-by-side)
<Hyuukai> Sammy: Ok ive done that now?
<kromagnon> ompaul: thanks i'll try that. is that command native to mac os terminal commands?
<redarrow> magnetron: I think I need to make a link from my /dev/dvd to the cdrom-drive, how can I do this?
<johnny_walker> hmmm to late now cause i already removed my windows........
<Pc_Dark> For example, VirtualBox, QEMU, Xen, VMWare Player, VMWare Server, to name a few free ones.
<frojnd> Sammy_, after saving deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigato   How can I install avant-window-navigator?
<johnny_walker> pc_dark: hmmm to late now cause i already removed my windows........
<kayce> anyone here know how to install a single instance of ubuntu 7.10 on 2 hdd's (2x 250gb) (NOT trying to dual boot)
<ompaul> kromagnon, no idea, it is however how you talk to xdmcp
<EtteSB> iim trying to make an alias so the if i type it auto does sudo apt-get update. but im wonder if bash.bashrc is the right file to put it in?
<frojnd> Sammy_, what's the name of the package?
<boris_> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<svladcjelli> kayce: if you want both disks to be 'joined' you need to use raid
<MasterShrek> kayce: lvm or, just mount the other partition in your system
<Sammy_> go to synaptic
<MasterShrek> isnt lvm making the os think its one disk?
<Sammy_> but hit relod first
<Zxcs> is there anyone that can help me use wine? Ive installed it but I want to copy a game folder over from my windows comp first then run it using wine
<cafuego> kayce: With raid or without?
<kromagnon> ompaul: ok cool.
<silent_> MasterShrek: LVM can do a few different things
<johnny_walker> pc_dark; why there's no way to share those NTFS folders so I can see them in my media player?
<boris_> nearest mental health institute
<kromagnon> ompaul: thanks
<kayce> tried a raid
<Sammy_> then search avant ad it should be there
<MasterShrek> silent_: is that one of them?
<ompaul> boris_, your point?
<silent_> MasterShrek: clarify, I just opened this tab
<kayce> linux still recognises them as single hdd's
<Hyuukai> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3E231AC7F4ECF181
<cafuego> kayce: Yes, that is a *GOOD* thing.
<MasterShrek> silent_: i just thought with lvm you could make 2 partitions look like one big one, but i dont know if thats true or not
<Pc_Dark> johnny_walker, there is.  you need to install a driver to view NTFS partitions
<johnny_walker> lemme ask you, if I change the partition from NTFS to Linux format, if I want to switch back to windows will partition magic be able to make those Partition back to NTFS without losing the Data on it?
<boris_> ompaul: it's funny
<silent_> MasterShrek: that is true
<MasterShrek> cool
<johnny_walker> Pc_dark: where can i get that driver?
<frojnd> Sammy_, I get the same error as Hyuukai and When I do sudo apt-get update, I also can't find avant* package..
<cafuego> kayce: You'll want to use the raid drivers in Linux, which are properly software based.
<silent_> MasterShrek: You can also set up software raid
<Pc_Dark> johnny_walker, I don't know and I don't know if it's legal or not.
<erisco> how can you log out of gnome using the terminal?
<cafuego> kayce: On-mobo sw raid is generally a bad thing and should be avoided if at all possible.
<MasterShrek> johnny_walker: you can get the driver by typing: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g     int a terminal
<frojnd> Sammy_, still there?
<kayce> ok
<MasterShrek> ah cool silent_, always something i wanted to start learning how to do
<Sammy_> did you add the lines to the source list as i explained
<Hyuukai> Yes
<cafuego> kayce: You will need the `alternate' install CD though, the livecd doesn't support raid or lvm, afaik.
<frojnd> Sammy_, yes, I can paste it to you..
<frojnd> Sammy_, we need key
<kayce> i unraided already
<kayce> oh, how do i get it
<Sammy_> paste it in a private chat
<cafuego> kayce: 'old on.
<Hyuukai> i cant do private chat im not authed
<kayce> ty
<ompaul> Pc_Dark, and by saying that you cause FUD, well done, it is free software, and has existed for years and MS have not sued the project, reasonable to believe that such a company would have by now given how much they hate FLOSS if they had half a chance
<MasterShrek> !alternate | kayce
<ubotu> kayce: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ompaul> !register | Hyuukai
<ubotu> Hyuukai: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<frojnd> Sammy_, or maybe this deb is broken..
<MasterShrek> oh theres no link
<MasterShrek> :(
<martijn81> i have installed mdadm for my raid disks, but not kubuntu does not start proper anymore. I see no kwin/kicker and a popup in the left corner with "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation." What can i do?
<Sammy_> what version of ubuntu u use
<Hyuukai> 7.10
<b1n0ry> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sammy_> same as me then
<frojnd> Sammy_, me too..
<Cr3ature> How do i swtich from NTFS-3G to the normal NTFS support?
<kayce> hmm, im still very new to linux thow
<Hyuukai> Sammy check your list? maybe its not the same?
<erisco> how can you log out of gnome using the terminal?
<Pc_Dark> ompaul, if they sued the project they wouldn't get anything because the project has no money.
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: why would you want to?
<cafuego> kayce: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Cr3ature> MasterShrek: NTFS-3G ISNT working
<Sammy_> right guys one sec i will save my source list to my server and you can compare
<johnny_walker> pc_dark: OK, I installed it, what should I do next?
<Hyuukai> ftp server?
<ompaul> Pc_Dark, they would stop its development and that would allow them be more of monopoly so please stop with the FUD already
<MasterShrek> oh yea Cr3ature thats right lol, regular ntfs wont write to them though, but just change instances of ntfs-3g in your moutn commands (including /etc/fstab) to ntfs
<Pc_Dark> johnny_walker, I don't know and will not help you with this
<MrDaytonaMan> Can anyone tell me how to pipe audio through audacity and mixxx at the same time so I can record while mixing?
<johnny_walker> pc_dark: why is that?
<Cr3ature> How do i mount an NTFS partition using the Normal NTFS Support instead of the NTFS-3F
<Cr3ature> G
<cafuego> kayce: if you want the drives to be a single 500GB disk, use LVM and not raid0. if you want to use mirroring for data security (so you have a redundant 250GB array), use raid1.
<frojnd> Sammy_, when u'll poste url, please tag my nick, so I can see red line...
<Zxcs> can anyone help me use wine?
<atlef> is it possible to create a bootable cd-rom of win xp from folders and add bootfiles to the cd image?
<erisco> how can you log out of gnome using the terminal?
<BernardB> Download done.
<BernardB> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<BernardB> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<erisco> or how can you just restart gnome for that matter?
<BernardB> What's that?
<cafuego> kayce: In the partitoning step, you should choose manual partitioning and set up both entire disks with a single "Volume for LVM" or "Volume for RAID" partition. After that, you create the actual OS partitions on the LVM or Raid.
<frojnd> erisco, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<erisco> frojnd, thanks
<Cr3ature> How do i mount an NTFS partition using the Normal NTFS Support instead of the NTFS-3G
<frojnd> erisco, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: i told you already
<svladcjelli> Cr3ature: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdX /media/mountpoint
<n00bie> how can i enable my wireless network card in ubuntu? it's a bluecom card... i use a dedicated button windows, which of course doesn't work in linux
<n00bie> how can i enable my wireless network card in ubuntu? it's a bluecom card... i use a dedicated button in windows, which of course doesn't work in linux
<SonicChao> I need help installing Enlightenment. I easily installed the package "Enlightenment", but when I tried to install the reccommended packages (as I want to use the full desktop with all the features, such as eterm) it gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48268/
<svladcjelli> Cr3ature: but ntfs-3g is probably safer if you plan to write to that disk
<BitBastar> hello, the installer is freezing and the hdd/CD is going nuts! Anyone know what's going on?
<Cr3ature> it still says fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Cr3ature> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Cr3ature> and i have checkdiscked the NTFS
<svladcjelli> Cr3ature: perhaps it is already mounted?
<Cr3ature> it works on windows
<MrDaytonaMan> Can someone help me with audacity?
<Cr3ature> its not mounted
<svladcjelli> Cr3ature: it is telling you device is in use
<SonicChao> !ask | MrDaytonaMan
<ubotu> MrDaytonaMan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cr3ature> well kinda
<Cr3ature> how can i know
<Sammy_> frojnd  http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~cashflow/sources.list
<kayce> is there an x64 link i can get as well?
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: type: mount
<frojnd> Sammy_,  let's see
<Cr3ature> i see alot of stuff
<cafuego> kayce: Yup, just replace 'i386' with 'amd64' in that filename.
<MrDaytonaMan> I'm trying to pipe my audio through audacity and mixxx at the same time
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: see anything mounted ntfs?
<frojnd> Sammy_, well.. this is error or NOGO PAGE
<Cr3ature> no
<SaintRock> Hi guys.. Got a bit of a problem.  Got to do a setup with 2 network cards that have 4 ports each. Its Sun hardware, but its recognizable in Ubuntu. Whenever I do changes in /etc/network/interfaces, and reboot, everything gets messed up.
<MrDaytonaMan> So I can record off of mixx
<SaintRock> This is the card : 03:00.1 Ethernet controller: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. Happy Meal 10/100 Ethernet [hme] (rev 01)
<MasterShrek> Cr3ature: none of the partitions that you are trying to mount?
<frojnd> Sammy_, maybe u wanna paste it to ubuntu.paste-bin.nl or pastebin.ca or smth
<Sammy_> can you recieve file here
<Cr3ature> no
<MasterShrek> does it mount with ntfs?
<MasterShrek> not ntfs-3g, but ntfs
<SaintRock> Im not gonna try to copy paste the ifconfig, since its gonna flood the screen, but Im getting a lot of  interfaces getting "renamed"  eth8_rena Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:BA:05:89:D5
<Cr3ature> no they both say same error
<Sammy_> whats ur email
<cafuego> SaintRock: Does it reorder the devices at each boot?
<Cr3ature> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Cr3ature> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Cr3ature> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 ()
<frojnd> Sammy_, just paste it to www.pastebin.ca
<Cr3ature> ntfs-3g and ntfs both say that
<SaintRock> cafuego, It looks like its reshuffling everything
<MrDaytonaMan> !pipe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> SaintRock: Ah yes. Check /etc/iftab, that is used to assign persistent device names based on MAC address.
<MrDaytonaMan> !piping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piping - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SaintRock> cafuego, Ahhh.  Let me check
<SaintRock> cafuego, You're a star, I will try this .
<Sammy_> http://www.pastebin.ca/816551
<BitBastar> Hi, installer freezes on step 1 and the hdd/cd is going nuts, so waht do I do?
<svladcjelli> Cr3ature: http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?t=303 it is already mounted, or you installed a version of fuse that is not supported, or something else entirely :)
<cafuego> SaintRock: np
<frojnd> SonicChao, looks loke ist enlightenment-themeSOMETHING
<SonicChao> Nevermind #ubuntu, I just had to choose a package
<cafuego> SaintRock: Actually, alternatively, see /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.
<SonicChao> frojnd, lol, just when I figured it out xD
<Sammy_> are they the same
<frojnd> SonicChao, busy..
<sd32_> help, having problems playing real files on ubuntu,when i try to play a real streaming file i get a "could not find a appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as a embedded player" how do i fix this?
<SonicChao> frojnd,
<SonicChao> ?*
<frojnd> SonicChao, i would answer you earlier if I weren't busy
<maximus> beryl turned off titlebars
<maximus> how do i turn on my titlebar when i have beryl?
<Cr3ature> so ITS JUST DOES NOT WORK
<Sammy_> maximus window title bar?
<maximus> yes sir
<maximus> i havent used linux in years
<SaintRock> cafuego, Thanks!
<maximus> back when i used linux lol we didnt have beryl or compiz
<Sammy_> what type of graphics card have
<cafuego> maximus: Is beryl still in Ubuntu proper? I thought it was replaced with compiz-fuision, which is just built in.
<maximus> we had mandrake 9.2
<maximus> when linux was mad fresh
<Sammy_> is it nvidia
<maximus> i dunno loll
<ghing> hello.  I just installed Xubuntu Gutsy on my Dell D810 and have not been able to get suspend or hibernate to work properly
<cafuego> mandrake 9.2 is newfangled, sorry.
<maximus> i have an nvidia geforce 4
<cafuego> Back in the days we had `fvwm'.
<Sammy_> same as me
<maximus> but yea when i was using updater yest
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<Sammy_> right i had that also
<frojnd> Sammy_, the same, but I get error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48271/
<maximus> it showed an update for compiz
<maximus> but anyway i have beryl and compiz
<maximus> i dunno how these fit into place
<frojnd> Would anyone know were do get gpg key since I can't install avant-window-navigator ?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48271/
<gourgi> hi i just did a fresh install and i have a problem with sound capture sevice , it makes no sound, can anyone help?
<maximus> i have an idea that they are either window managers and or plugins
<Hyuukai> sammy i still get
<Hyuukai> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<maximus> can i use beryl with kde4?
<Sammy_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cafuego> maximus: Possibly, but again, kde4 isn't in stable Ubuntu as yet.
<Sammy_> then tell me what drive is in use
<kkathman> maximus,  any reason why you dont just go to fusion, seeing that beryl is a pretty much dead product?
<frojnd> Sammy_, It's easier to follow if you 'r talking to someone of u refer a nickname, most of 99% have coloured lines if in line is their nick... easier to follow conversation
<maximus> i dont know how to do anything
<maximus> like i said
<Sammy_> frojnd i dont know whats causing that error
<maximus> i have been keeping up
<maximus> so i know about what this stuff does
<kkathman> maximus,  there are some very good wiki's on it
<maximus> but not specifics
<maximus> sure
<frojnd> Sammy_, Hm hm
<MasterShrek> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maximus> someone paste me a link please
<frojnd> Sammy_, I h ave to go for a min
<_gpg_> hello, i'm trying to know why my wifi (CB54G2) isnt working, can any one help me please ?
<maximus> !testing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kkathman> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<maximus> how do i get adobe flash player
<MasterShrek> !flash
<mage__> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cafuego> sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<akrus> hello everyone
<mage__> have they fixed the md5 problem yet?
<akrus> I need to change GTK2 style under KDE
<cafuego> possibly s/ayer/ugin/
<akrus> which tool may I use?
<mage__> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Marfi> mage__, nope
<logankoester> mage__: nope I just went thru that last night
<gourgi> hi i just did a fresh install and i have a problem with sound capture sevice , it makes no sound, can anyone help? every other sound/sound device works perfect
<maximus> i see compiz fusion
<martijn81> i have installed mdadm for my raid disks, but not kubuntu does not start proper anymore. I see no kwin/kicker and a popup in the left corner with "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation." What can i do?
<maximus> thank you mage__
<maximus> and thank you mastershrek
<logankoester> Can anyone translate this to english for me please? "logankoester@family-hp:~$ compiz --replace
<logankoester> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<logankoester> Blacklisted PCIID '1002:5954' found"
<maximus> shrekst4r ;)
<adelie> how do you mount a dd dump?
<maximus> will gnash  play nicely with mozilla
<MasterShrek> logankoester: somehthing is blacklisting your video card, maybe a compiz thing, im not really sure
<svladcjelli> mount -o loop adelie
<mindy> How can I install the rt2x00 drivers for my rt2500 rather than the rt2500 drivers already included in my Gutsy kernel? I see the source via apt-get, but this would require a custom kernel. Any way I can avoid rolling my own for support?
<Marfi> mage__, its easy to install though. download the package from the flash people, then run the script. did it this afternoon. ;)
<kkathman> maximus  there are a number of good wiki's around - google has several under compiz fusion ubuntu
<logankoester> MasterShrek: something to ask in #compiz then?
<adelie> svladcjelli: thanks
<maximus> ok so how do i get KDE
<MasterShrek> logankoester: i would think so
<kkathman> I would discourage compiz with KDE however
<cafuego> mindy: You only need to build the custom drivers, not the whole kernel.
<maximus> i want kde 4 mind you
<maximus> i know
<maximus> i want both thpoough
<maximus> compiz for fun
<cafuego> mindy: You cna install and use `module-assistant' for that.
<maximus> and kde4 to try
<BitBastar> ubuntu installer is *freezing* on step1. And the CD is still spining. Any Thoughts?
<Midgetnator> Hello guys.... is it ok if I start the computer with puppy linux live cd and try e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 because i have my ubuntu there on the hd and i believe there are some bad blocks... will it mark the bad blocks to stop them from being used and wont damage my files?
<cafuego> maximus: #ubuntu+1 for you then.
<mindy> cafuego: when I run make from the rt2x00 directory in /usr/src/modules I get errors...
<kkathman> hussam :)
<cafuego> mindy: Did you install the required kernel-headers package?
<maximus> what does that mean cafuego?
<hussam> kkathman : yes do u know me ?
<adelie> svladcjelli: What type do I specify if it was the entire device and not a partition? RAW?
<cafuego> maximus: Channel #ubuntu+1 rather then #ubuntu, where you are now.
<maximus> hardy heron
<maximus> yea
<maximus> i have gutsy
<mindy> cafuego: linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<kkathman> hmm perhaps another hussam then - I knew someone by that name some time back - sorry
<maximus> is it because what im asking for is non gutsy help?
<akrus> again =_=
<cafuego> maximus: if you need kDE4, I suggest you go Hardy
<cafuego> Coz Gutsy doesn't include it, and won't ever.
<Midgetnator> ???????
<maximus> cafuego: thank you :)
<hussam> kkathman : never mind
<akrus> which tool is used to change GTK2 style?
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<mindy> cafuego: uname -r : 2.6.22-14-generic
<Marfi> does anyone have a clue?
<kkathman> maximus,  unless you are very experienced and can feedback bugs to the process, I'd advise against KDE4
<cafuego> mindy: Hmmm ok.
<hussam> so please could any one help me configering my visual effects?
<Midgetnator> Hello guys.... is it ok if I start the computer with puppy linux live cd and try e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 because i have my ubuntu there on the hd and i believe there are some bad blocks... will it mark the bad blocks to stop them from being used and wont damage my files?
<cafuego> mindy: Can you pastebin the error?
<svladcjelli> adelie: mount -o loop filewithdata /mnt should do it
<maximus> ok fine
<silent_> hussam: it's not difficult, click some buttons
<BitBastar> ubuntu installer is *freezing* on step1. And the CD is still spining. Any Thoughts?
<maximus> but someone tell me how to install compiz-fusion using synaptic
<mindy> cafuego: the first is  #error Wireless radio support not enabled in kernel!
<maximus> i want the most stable version
<cafuego> maximus: it's already installed.
<adelie> svladcjelli: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<mindy> cafuego: I'll pastebin the rest. one sec...
<Midgetnator> Hello guys.... is it ok if I start the computer with puppy linux live cd and try e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 because i have my ubuntu there on the hd and i believe there are some bad blocks... will it mark the bad blocks to stop them from being used and wont damage my files?
<cafuego> maximus: System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects
<svladcjelli> adelie: yes, sorry, put the type of fs it is
<kkathman> maximus,  please check Google and type in "compiz fusion ubuntu" you'll see the process
<hussam> silent_: I think it is difficult for me I've tried many times before
<kkathman> maximus,  there is much more than just synaptic in this case
<atlef> is it possible to create a bootable cd-rom of win xp from folders and add bootfiles to the cd image?
<adelie> svladcjelli: :) what do I specify for the FS type if I dumped the device rather than the partition?
<svladcjelli> Midgetnator: it is not necessarily a safe procedure if that is what you are asking
<cafuego> kkathman: Not at all. It's preinstalled, just enable it :-P
<degrasso> I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT GUTSY GIBBON ROCKS!
<maximus> i think i have beryl
<mindy> cafuego: http://pastebin.org/11613
<maximus> i dont think i have compiz-fusion
<kkathman> cafuego,  well he has beryl installed now tho
<Midgetnator> svladcjelli: so what can i do in order to mark the bad sectors of my harddrive?
<cafuego> maximus: Only thing you want to do is add `compizconfig-settings-manager' via synaptic or aptitude, for advanced settings.
<hussam> hello Visual Effects how to configure it ?
<cafuego> kkathman: Yes, he needs to unbreak the system.
<svladcjelli> adelie: you got me :) I dump the partition...
<adelie> Midgetnat: fsck has an option to do it automatically
<cafuego> hussam: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Midgetnator> can u please tell me adelie?
<xTheGoat121x> Does OOo use its own GTK settings file?
<kkathman> cafuego,  hmm I would advise removing the old stuff first but if you can advise otherwise, so be it :)
<hussam> cafuego: where to find it ?
<kayce> when installing from a non-live cd, does it just install or is there something else i have to do? sorry for noob question if it is, im still rather new to linux
<cafuego> hussam: System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects
<cafuego> hussam: The config package is in Synaptic.
<hussam> cafuego: ok then
<adelie> Midgetnat: man fsck should specify
<magnetron> kayce: it just installs
<Midgetnator> yeah tried it
<svladcjelli> Midgetnator: this is usually not necessary
<kayce> thank you
<hendrixski> I have a newbie coding question in AJAX:  when I call xhr.open('POST', myCode.php, true); xhr.send(); from pressing a button shouldn't that then run the PHP page the same way that a button inside a <form action="myCode.php"> right?
<Midgetnator> and the only option seems to be fsck -c
<maximus> thanks guys
<maximus> very help ful
<cafuego> hendrixski: Wrong channel.
<maximus> and cute too
<hendrixski> cafuego, I've tried a few other ones, figured I'd try my chances here :-p
<Midgetnator> svladjelli: yeah the thing is that my hard drive started to make up some noises and sometimes its getting stucked so thats why i need to mark the bad sectors so they wont be in use anymore
<cafuego> hendrixski: See the topic?
 * hendrixski sighs
<Jowi> kayce, the "install cd" (doesn't matter if it is the live cd, alternative of minimal one) installs the OS. You will be asked questions along the way of partitioning and networking options etc.  what is the problem exactly?
<svladcjelli> Midgetnator: http://linux.die.net/man/8/e2fsck
<adelie> svladcjelli: I have a "test" later. friend killed his raid accidently and lost the partition map. I figured simple enough to dd it (for safety sake, and try to rebuild it manually... but I don't know how to mount the file or necessarly open the file with cfparted / gparted (whatever). any thoughts?
<hussam> cafuego: it is installed what should i do
<hussam> ?
<white_eagle> does anyone know an IM MSN client which will show the song I'm playing using Amarok or other players. cause pidgin doesn't have that
<kayce> i was just wondering, its going to be a while before i can today
<cafuego> mindy: Hmmm... does the rt2x00 README mention any odd options needed for wifi? I'd have thought it would be fine with the normal ones.
<white_eagle> !pidgin
<kayce> another question thow
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<cafuego> hussam: System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects
<white_eagle> !gaim
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<magnetron> !msgthebot | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<kayce> can i run x32 linux on an x64 computer? i know you can do it with windows
<svladcjelli> adelie: what raid was it
<white_eagle> ok
<cafuego> kayce: yes.
<kayce> ok, thank you very much
<adelie> Midgetnat: ooh. Marking out bad sectors won't save a smoking / grinding drive, because bad sectors isn't the problem, more likely a failing head. BACKUP!!! (if necessary) and replace the drive ASAP
<Jowi> kayce, all the images will install but while the live-cd has a graphical installer the alternative cd is text based. the server image is text-based + options specifically for servers + different kernel.
<white_eagle> does anyone know an IM MSN client which will show the song I'm playing using Amarok or other players. cause pidgin doesn't have that
<NemesisD> how can i tell what daemons are set to start up upon boot?
<zeroflag> my synaptic died and now /var/lib/dpkg/lock is locked. how do I get it unlocked?
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: pidgin does do it, it is an amarok plugin
<kayce> hmm
<adelie> svladcjelli: worst type, RAID 0. It is a on board silicon images raid on an asus board
<erUSUL> NemesisD: System>Admin>Services
<magnetron> NemesisD: System > administration > services
<cafuego> NemesisD: ls /etc/rc2.d/  :-)
<hussam> cafuego: when trying any one of the effects I've that msg "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<cafuego> zeroflag: Just remove that lock file
<white_eagle> ???/
<kayce> are there some kind of instructions i can print out if im going to need them for installing the non live cd?
<Zxcs> guys how do I copy files from my windows network to ubuntu?
<white_eagle> I don't have that plugin
<cafuego> hussam: What video card do you have?
<Jowi> NemesisD, (if you want to do it from the command line) look in /etc/rc2.d and /etc/init.d/rdS.d/
<erUSUL> !samba | Zxcs
<ubotu> Zxcs: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<white_eagle> svladcjelli: I don't see that plugin
<adelie> svladcjelli: I got linux to recognize the raid, (windows just ate dirt as soon as it tried to start) but the partition map was empty. The mistake he made was plugging a very different drive into the raid controller instead of the jbob, and it tried to stripe the drive
<magnetron> !install > kayce
<white_eagle> svladcjelli: am I missing something?
<Zxcs> ubotu: ive installed samba but don't know how to use it
<magnetron> kayce: ubotu sent you a private msg with a link to all the relevant info
<Jowi> NemesisD, oops. should have said "/etc/rcS.d/"
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: i guess so, I use it now
<cafuego> kayce: I shouldn't think you need any, it's pretty strightforward.
<mindy> cafuego: how can i cross-reference the requirements with the options set in my default gutsy kernel image>
<hussam> cafuego: i think it is s3 unichrome pro vga adapter VIA
<white_eagle> svladcjelli: where is it?
<erUSUL> Zxcs: Places>Network>Windows Network ?
<kayce> ok, thankyou
<hussam> does that helps?
<cafuego> hussam: Hmm. QUite possibly it doesn't support the hardware 3d stuff needed for compiz.
<n00bie> hmm, sorry for asking this trivial question, but... how do i label an external usb drive?
<cafuego> mindy: The options in the current kernel are set in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<hussam> cafuego: so won't i have it
<cafuego> hussam: Seems that way :-(
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: right where i said it was, called AmarokPidgin
<Jowi> hussam, unichrome is 2d accellerated with very low 3d accelleration. it will not run compiz (like the via mini-itx mother boards)
<adelie> svladcjelli: something interesting though, on my test of a thumb drive, `file' reports : USB_Backup: x86 boot sector, Microsoft Windows XP mbr, extended partition table (last)\011
<n00bie> tune2fs?
<[M|W]Yago_potato> can some 1 help me with a install error
<[M|W]Yago_potato> [ 235.475084] Buffer I/O error on device fd0. logical block 0
<Zxcs> erUSUL: thanks
<white_eagle> svladcjelli: no it isn't
<hussam> jowi so I shouldn't try any more should I?
<gourgi> hi i just did a fresh install and i have a problem with sound capture sevice (System > Preferences > Sound > Devices ), it makes no sound, can anyone help? every other sound/sound device works perfect. Board is MSI K8N Neo4 SLI Platinum and sound card is Creative sound Blaster Live 24-bit H/W audio 7.1 CH Surround Sound
<svladcjelli> ok white_eagle i must be hallucinating my status updates on pidgin :)
<cafuego> hussam: Seems that way: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4039
<Jowi> hussam, waste of time. I got a unichrome card here. while it has got very good 2d performance (and accellerated video playback) it does not do 3d well.
<kayce> just wana say one more thing.. > I LOVE LINUX <   thank you
<mindy> cafuego: CONFIG_NET_RADIO doesn't appear in my current conifg.
<Karti> ANy suggestions for a text editor to learn java with that will colour code syntax etc?
<hussam> cafuego, jowi anyhow thanks 4 helping so much
<cafuego> hussam: if you really want it, you might want to invest in a cheap nvidia card.
<Jowi> hussam, you should be able to play quake in low resolution though :)
<svladcjelli> Karti: the default text editor should do a decent job
<svladcjelli> Karti: gedit
<cafuego> mindy: Not set in mine either, but it does wifi just fine.
<cafuego> Karti: `bluefish'
<tofaffy> What is a good download manager that supports resuming interrupted downloads?
<cafuego> mindy: I suspect those drivers might just be out of date wrt kernel config.
<lordoflogic> Hello, I am looking for help on a problem
<cafuego> tofaffy: wget
<Oloughlin75> I tried installing alsa 1.0.15 to get my sound working (and it still doesnt), but now the Fast User switch thing doesnt work, so I have to sign in terminal and do startx and i can't shutdown without terminal either. What can I do?
<cafuego> !ask > lordoflogic
<tofaffy> cafuego, GUI
<Karti> just noticed that  but I also wanted "not to learn" the ide just yet ;) I'm familiar with Kate but don't see it in the add remove box
<cafuego> tofaffy: xterm -e wget
<svladcjelli> tofaffy: downthemall for firefox
<sebrock> would it be possible to run X without graphic card (or monitor), just in order to get a VNC running on an headless server?
<magic_ninja> any way for me to tell what speed my cpu is running at
<Jowi> tofaffy, aria, gwget, d4x
<cafuego> sebrock: Yup, via vnc server.
<tofaffy> thanks Jowi
<cafuego> magic_ninja: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sebrock> cafuego: but vnc server need X to run? And X wont start without graphics or monitor right?
<cafuego> magic_ninja: Or the cpu monitor applet on the panel (Right click to add it)
<Hyuukai> SAmmy are you still here?
<cafuego> sebrock: X will start fine without a monitor.
<Zxcs> how do I edit etc/fstab?
<magic_ninja> what time is it
<svladcjelli> sebrock: vnc does not need funn X
<svladcjelli> full
<magic_ninja> central
<Hyuukai> fronjnd you there still??
<lordoflogic> I have had trouble with my wireless connection.  I was just about to wipe ubutu off of my laptop when I decided to give it one more try.  I noticed a newer version of ubuntu was out.  I updated to 7.10.  The wireless worked great for a few hours. I downloaded a few updates,  reset and it stopped again.
<cafuego> sebrock: vnc needs some limited number of X support files and libraries, it does not require the login manager etc.
<sebrock> cafuego: so how do I go about to run it then?
<Hyuukai> can anybody possibly help me with awn?
<Zxcs> how do I edit the /etc/fstab file? whats the command?
<cafuego> sebrock: install vncserver, run vncserver, done.
<sebrock> cafuego: I tried VNC on my server but it would not start
<svladcjelli> Zxcs: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Zxcs> svladcjelli: thanks
<cafuego> sebrock: Did it give any errors?
<svladcjelli> sebrock: sudo aptitude install tightvncserver
<sebrock> cafuego: I tried it... yeah it just segfaulted I think
<svladcjelli> will setit up right
<lordoflogic> I can check properties and it says I am getting 71% signal strength
<feierfox> hi
<feierfox> ist hier wer, der gut englisch kann?
<pteague_work> anybody know how i can convert a text file being seen as a binary file to a normal text file?
<feierfox> ich hab eine mitteilung die viele leute sehen werden in englisch zu setzen und ich will sicher gehen ob die richtig ist
<sebrock> svladcjelli: so thats all? no need to run X at all then?
<svladcjelli> cafuego: vncserver does not install fonts right, so vnc dies
<feierfox> "This Mailbox is shut down for privacy reasons [1]. Contact me on other ways to get my new adress."
<cafuego> feierfox: Naturlich.
<feierfox> ist das so richtig?
<svladcjelli> sebrock: that is correct
<svladcjelli> !de feierfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de feierfox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<svladcjelli> how does that work :)
<cafuego> feierfox: Wir sprechen hier nur english, nicht deutsch.
<sebrock> cafuego, svladcjelli are you guys sure tightvncserver wont need X?
<svladcjelli> sebrock: YES
<Oloughlin75> I tried installing alsa 1.0.15 to get my sound working (and it still doesnt), but now the Fast User switch thing doesnt work, so I have to sign in terminal and do startx and i can't shutdown without terminal either. What can I do?
<feierfox> oh
<feierfox> sorry!!
<svladcjelli> it wil linstall what it needs
<Jowi> sebrock, X will start without monitor. I got a jukebox running xmms in X but it's headless.
<sebrock> cafuego: how about starting applications? wont it complain about no X server?
<cafuego> svladcjelli: Aah yes, you're right. It's been a few years since I made mine work - forgot :-)
<svladcjelli> sebrock: maybe just try it?
<cafuego> sebrock: No, it won't. Once configured, it runs fine.
<svladcjelli> runs great, ton of people use it
<sebrock> so how do I start X without monitor or graphics? I had an nvidia card in it so Xorg.conf is set up to use that right now, should I replace the driver section with something else?
<cafuego> Runs fine on all my headless Xen domUs.
<svladcjelli> why would you want to start X on a headless server sebrock
<cafuego> sebrock: You don't start X, you start vncserver.
<Hyuukai> im trying to do sudo apt-get install affinity-svn but it says it cannot find package affinty-svn is that a problem?
<svladcjelli> it is a 'fake' X environment
<cafuego> sebrock: ... and then you connect to it via a vnc client.
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<sebrock> ok I'll get back tomorrow and check it out
<sonicchao> For some reason, I have regretted to update my linux-image twice. Ubuntu wants me to download both -2.6.15-28 and -2.6.15-29. Since I have a download threshold, can I just download -2.6.15-29?
<sebrock> cafuego: I know, but it segfaulted all the time, have to look into more tomorrow
<white_eagle> svladcjelli: is the plugin in amarok or in  pidgin?
<pteague_work> i'm getting issues with packages coming from us.archive.ubuntu.com saying they're untrusted
<Jowi> sebrock, you have two options. either start X normally and use x11vnc (exports your current session) or use tightvnc or similar (starts new session according to $HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: amarok
<sebrock> thanks guys I'll look into this
<cafuego> sebrock: Just read the VNC docs and make sure it looks for fonts in the correct locations.
<magic_ninja> man i took apart my hsf and cleaned it all out, you guys shoulda seen the dust
<white_eagle> svladcjelli: ohhhhhhhhhhhh, thanks thought it was in pidgin
<magic_ninja> it was literally a "pad" of dust about 1/3 inch thick
<magic_ninja> and cathair
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=48025
<Bon3> Hi everybody, i've got a problem with keyboard.  i am using xterm(or midnight commander) and if I hold Left alt(Meta) and press for example "f" it doesn't move the cursor 1 word forward. Instead of that it types some strange character. I've tried to dig something, but without success. Does anybody know? Thanks
<RIURELAMPAGO> QUIERO UNA MUJER
<prahs_rozar> hi
<n00bie> i partitioned my external usb drive just now... but already there is used 11.8 GB
<n00bie> why is this?
<n00bie> and more important, what can i do about it?
<prahs_rozar> what did you have installed previously?
<prahs_rozar> well...
<MUAHAHAHA> IRC.diditforthelulz.irc
<MUAHAHAHA> oops
<n00bie> prahs_rozar: multimedia stuff
<n00bie> why?
<prahs_rozar> hmm
<svladcjelli> n00bie: it is normal depending on size of disk and filesystem
<prahs_rozar> so lets see if i got this right
<prahs_rozar> you have multimedia stuff on it
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<prahs_rozar> you just partitioned it
<prahs_rozar> and it has some extra junk on it
<prahs_rozar> right?
<svladcjelli> prahs_rozar: i have a feeling he bought something like a 250GB disk and sees it listed as having 237GB...
<n00bie> prahs_rozar: yes, basically... but i suspect it's space for the root or something
<svladcjelli> in which case http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/resource/tips-tricks/2004/missing-megabytes.html
<Odd-rationale> How do I make a cd autoplay with a a player of my choice?
<prahs_rozar> k
<Marfi> does no one have any idea about the soundconverter / gstreamer issue?
<Bubulle> cheers all, I went to IPv6 at last :)
<prahs_rozar> no
<n00bie> svladcjelli: no, i know the two number system :)
<prahs_rozar> i dont know much about soundconverter
<prahs_rozar> so what exactly is the problem, then?
<svladcjelli> n00bie: formatting with a journaled filesystem also takes space
<prahs_rozar> ubuntu does journaled by default afaik
<svladcjelli> n00bie: what do you have what do you want, what is issue
<n00bie> svladcjelli: ok, i used gparted and formatted to ext3
<prahs_rozar> k
<n00bie> svladcjelli: well, basically i would like to free up the used space
<kestaz> audtool: audacious server is not running! ? how to enable it ?
<Odd-rationale> Marfi: Try using ConvertIT instead. I like it so much better than soundconverter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016
<svladcjelli> n00bie: how big hard drive, what amount of space is missing... give us details or we cant help
<Bon3> hello, please an echo, can you see me typing?
<svladcjelli> after partitioning and formatting your hard drive is empty n00bie
<prahs_rozar> 11.8 GB seems to be missing
<svladcjelli> Bon3: yes
<Bon3> right thx
<Jowi> n00bie, if you wan't to make sure no space is wasted on the disk you can delete all partitions (that is, if you have no important data on it) and *reboot* before repartitioning it. that should get rid of the wasted space.
<wraund> guys, im getting a machine from my dad for chrimby, it will have 512mb graphics built in, what drivers will it need, if any?
<n00bie> svladcjelli: ok, sorry... the disc's total capacity is 229.2GB,  used space = 11.8GB
<YeTr2> wraund: builtin tells us nothing. who made the chipset?
<intracer> 512mb graphics  - WOW!!!
<wraund> YeTr2: thats just the problem
<svladcjelli> n00bie: ext3 uses approx 5% of space
<wraund> i dont know cos its a christmas present :P
<svladcjelli> so sounds right
<prahs_rozar> thats good to hear
<YeTr2> wraund: you don't know what model of PC it is?
<Milos_SD> Hello everyone... I have a problem with my TV card Leadtek WinFast 2000/XP Global with conexant chip ... I can't get it to work. Can someone help me with that, please?
<wraund> nop
<wraund> i know its 64bit etc
<adelie> wraund: ubuntu will recommend free rivers, and if you want more / smoother functionality, use the restricted drivers manage, and just use whatever that tells you
<wraund> but not actual make
<prahs_rozar> wraund: im not sure, it should probably work by default
<wraund> adelie: ah ty
<prahs_rozar> i would try it out first
<jimjam> Can I get a list of the most recent packages I installed?
<prahs_rozar> with the livecd if possible
<wraund> ty guys
<svladcjelli> n00bie: http://boncey.org/2006_11_18_reclaiming_ext3_disk_space
<n00bie> svladcjelli: ok, but i remember seeing someone having the exact same problem in here once... and someone gave him a quick fix... can't remember what
<YeTr2> wraund: and that still tells us nothing. you'll have to wait. I would guess either nvidia or ati. most likely ATi.. it seems to be a favorite still with dell and hp for teh basic models.
<prahs_rozar> and now to why i came hear in the first place
<cafuego> Milos_SD: http://www.linuxtv.org/
<wraund> YeTr2: i think it may be nvidia, my dad does favour them
<svladcjelli> n00bie: it is there for a reason...
<prahs_rozar> ive been having trouble with games based on Quake III Arena like Tremulous and Nexuiz
<prahs_rozar> please look at this topic on the forums:
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way that when I insert an audio cd in the drive, it will play with a player of my choice (xmms)?
<adelie> wraund: However, in my opinion, I would recommend you "hint" to your dad to check that it has an nvidia graphic card. longest and best support for linux out there, but if it isn't for games, I have had no problem with the intel graphics cards either
<prahs_rozar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3948851#post3948851
<c0nka> hello could someone help i cant install ubuntu on my system ?¿
<ToxicSoul0> I need some help mapping keys, I'm trying to map some of the function keys on an old sun keyboard (stop, again, etc.) but nothing shows up in dmesg even in tty1.
<YeTr2> adelie: not 'the best' support, but great support.
<adelie> wraund: ok, missed your text. GOOD! you know to get nvidia  :)
<genii> intels have been the least headaches for me with most linuxes
<adelie> YeTr2: is there a 3d card with better support for openGL?
<prahs_rozar> ive heard that they are the only ones that work with 100% Free Software
<genii> (intel video)
<c0nka> ??
<wraund> adelie: ty :)
<prahs_rozar> completely
<YeTr2> adelie: now you are just being specific.
<prahs_rozar> well, can anyone help with my problem?
<YeTr2> adelie: you said generally nvidia was the best.
<svladcjelli> prahs_rozar: there are free drivers for most vid cards, but some do not support 3d where non-free driver does
<NemesisD> how do i enable remote login with XDMCP and restrict it to a few specific IP addresses?
<prahs_rozar> thats what i meant
<svladcjelli> in general vid cards will work well enough to use as a desktop
<genii> prahs_rozar: My Gateway laptop has Intel 945G card, worked right off, compiz, etc
<prahs_rozar> see "completely" above
<YeTr2> matrox support is pretty good
<prahs_rozar> i know
<c0nka> hello could someone help i cant install ubuntu on my system am i doing anything wrong
<prahs_rozar> that depends on what is happening
<Odd-rationale> c0nka: What is the problem?
<YeTr2> genii: fyi, that was probably running under XGL which is entirely software emulation.
<Nano-rosario> HELLO I HAVE A PROBLEM SETTING THE NETWORK IN UBUNTU SERVER 6.06...  COULD ANYONE HELP ME, I SEND A PING TO THE ROUTER AND THERE NO RESPOND, BUT WITH A SNIFERS I CAPTURE A PACKET SENT TO 192.168.0.255 THE BRODCAST
<Odd-rationale> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dandre> hello,
<prahs_rozar> hi
<Nano-rosario> sorry
<rog> hello
<Odd-rationale> np
<ToxicSoul0> I need some help mapping keys, I'm trying to map some of the function keys on an old sun keyboard (stop, again, etc.) but nothing shows up in dmesg even in tty1.
<genii> YeTr2: Not sure, but no noticeable lag/refresh issues
<pike_> Nano-rosario: so you cant aquire an ip?
<YeTr2> genii: put enough cpu behind any cheap graphics card under software emulation and you can't tell teh different :P
<Nano-rosario> yes pike: I set up de ip from /etc/hosts
<c0nka> Odd-rationale : the menu comes up fine and when i click install ubuntu you see the loading screen then the screen just turns black
<c0nka> ?#
<pike_> Nano-rosario: is this a wireless network?
<Odd-rationale> c0nka: did you try safe graphics mode?
<sharperguy> :/ I seem to have killed my fluxbox menu. Everythings in it but when I click somthing nothing happens (not just for apps, for config stuff, exit, retart and everything)
<prahs_rozar> ive been having trouble with games based on Quake III Arena like Tremulous and Nexuiz
<prahs_rozar> please look at this topic on the forums:
<prahs_rozar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3948851#post3948851
<Dandre> When I double-clic on a file in nutilus, I get this file opened in the corect application. I would like to have this behaviour in a shell for instance typing "start myfile.html"
<n00bie> svladcjelli: thank you very much, that did it
<root> anyone know how I can find out what directory weechat.rc was installed in? I am using weechat-curses
<Dandre> How to do this?
<rog> spring
<Nano-rosario> Pike: is ethernet, I have a Hub an a router (192.168.0.1)
<sharperguy> Dandre: I think the command is gnome-open
<c0nka> Odd-rationale : yes still the same
<c0nka> :(
<Odd-rationale> Dandre: "nutlilus" lol I like that! :)
<linxeh> root: for a start dont run as root
<masticator> I know
<masticator> this is root
<Karti> svladcjelli: cafuego: Thanks for teh selection but do you know of any editors that brings up the supported methods and properties as you type?
<masticator> I did it on accident
<linxeh> root: but either locate weechat.rc or   find / -name "weechat.rc"
<Odd-rationale> c0nka: What are your system specs? Have you tried the alternative install CD?
<ToxicSoul0> I need some help mapping keys, I'm trying to map some of the function keys on an old sun keyboard (stop, again, etc.) but nothing shows up in dmesg even in tty1.
<svladcjelli> Karti: you may want eclipse
<masticator> thanks a lot linxeh!
<linxeh> masticator: so quit IRC and come back
<linxeh> :P
<masticator> I did
<linxeh> oh :)
<prahs_rozar> ive been having trouble with games based on Quake III Arena like Tremulous and Nexuiz
<prahs_rozar> please look at this topic on the forums:
<prahs_rozar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3948851#post3948851
<rog> ping
<svladcjelli> ToxicSoul0: can you see the keystrokes?
<robdig> root: sudo find / -name weechat.rc -print         the sudo part will allow you to search all directories
<c0nka> Odd-rationale : it is a compaq s1619uk it as 712mb ram 150gb hardrive and ati graphics card
<sharperguy> !return prahs_rozar
<ToxicSoul0> svladcjelli,  no, nothing shows up when I press them
<sharperguy> !return | prahs_rozar
<ubotu> prahs_rozar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sharperguy> prahs_rozar: also there's not much point advertising forum posts here
<Dandre> sharperguy: ok thanks
<svladcjelli> ToxicSoul0: i know nothing of this hardware but this suggests you either need a special driver or it will not work
<Odd-rationale> c0nka: Hmm. That should work fine with Ubuntu. Have you tried the alternative install cd?
<c0nka> wers that
<c0nka> ?¿
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<prahs_rozar> ok
<Jowi> ToxicSoul0, I don't know of this particular keyboard. however you should be able to set the keymap in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to sun keymaps. perhaps this page can help you http://www.haynold.com/software_projects/2005/suntype6.html
<Odd-rationale> c0nka: Umm I'll get the link...
<prahs_rozar> @sharpergy + ubotu
<c0nka> #ok
<c0nka> cheers
<prahs_rozar> anyway, can anyone help me with my problem?
<ToxicSoul0> svladcjelli, alright, i'll have to look around a bit
<prahs_rozar> ive been having it ever since i upgraded to gutsy
<ToxicSoul0> Jowi, I'll have to try that, didn't know sun was an option.
<svladcjelli> ToxicSoul0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnSunRay#head-13e695cc95f3f0acbe70b9d9a44cfdef17d823ef maybe?
 * ziimp verkrümelt sich auch mal richtung bettchen. nacht zusammen!
<Nano-rosario> PIKE are you there?
<prahs_rozar> please speak english here
<prahs_rozar> ...still waiting
<steed2008> hello all
<prahs_rozar> hi
<c0nka> Odd-rationale : u gt the link m8
<steed2008> prahs_rozar, hi
<ToxicSoul0> Jowi, the picture linked on the webpage you sent me is the exact keyboard minus the one I have is USB
<prahs_rozar> do you think you can help me with my problem?
<white_eagle> hello, where are the pidgin plugins data located, or, where to add a new plugin?
<Odd-rationale> c0nka: Try these: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/gutsy/
<Odd-rationale> HowTo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<steed2008> which tool can create word or pdf document from SQL file in ubuntu?like ErWin on windows
<Keule|on> Is there a application where i can upload a file to my webspace - and it gives me a link to my clipboard?
<Odd-rationale> c0nka: You should find the alt after the desktop and server entries.
<white_eagle> hello, where are the pidgin plugins data located, or, where to add a new plugin?
<prahs_rozar> i don't know
<prahs_rozar> i would try /usr/share
<ToxicSoul0> svladcjelli, jowi, I think with the links you both sent me I should be able to sort this out now. thanks! =D
<c0nka> can you install ubuntu without putting it on disc
<c0nka> ?¿
<prahs_rozar> yes
<prahs_rozar> wubi
<prahs_rozar> and other methods
<prahs_rozar> i dont know first hand though
<c0nka> how?
<svladcjelli> c0nka: you could use a virtual machine like virtualbox
<white_eagle> what package sistems do Mandriva and Gentoo use?
<prahs_rozar> mandriva: rpm
<c0nka> na like actually install it on my drive
<prahs_rozar> gentoo: ports
<c0nka> without a disc
<svladcjelli> urpmi and portage white_eagle
<nickrud> !install | c0nka > (several ways talked about here)
<svladcjelli> c0nka: usb stick install is one way
<c0nka> !install
<white_eagle> and SuSE
<prahs_rozar> www.wubi.com @c0nka
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<white_eagle> rpm?
<c0nka> ok cheers
<c0nka> :)
<prahs_rozar> yes
<white_eagle> ok
<prahs_rozar> www.wubi.org
<prahs_rozar> not .com
<prahs_rozar> nvm
<Zxcs> guys how do I check if I have nvidia drivers installed?
<prahs_rozar> not that either
<masticator> has anyone ever had trouble getting frostwire to work? I downloaded the ubuntu version from their website, installed it, btu when I click on the executable it doesn't do anything at all
<prahs_rozar> just google it
<white_eagle> what package sistems do Mandriva and Gentoo use?
<white_eagle> oh
<Odd-rationale> www.wubi-installer.org
<white_eagle> sorry
<prahs_rozar> mine works fine
<masticator> are there any other programs I need to nistall to get it to run?
<prahs_rozar> i think i installed it from synaptic
<svladcjelli> Zxcs: system>administration>restricted drivers
<white_eagle> where (in which directory) to add new plugins for pidgin
<svladcjelli> ~/.pidgin ?
<prahs_rozar> can anyone please help me?
<MasterShrek> ~/.purple
<Zxcs> svladcjelli: i cant do that for some reason, the menu isn't there. Is there a command I can use?
<Keule|on> Is there a application where i can upload a file to my webspace - and it gives me a link to my clipboard?
<svladcjelli> Zxcs: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia
<Zxcs> svladcjelli: thanks
<white_eagle> whiteeagle@whiteeagle-laptop:~$ cd ~/.pidgin
<white_eagle> bash: cd: /home/whiteeagle/.pidgin: No such file or directory
<white_eagle> whiteeagle@whiteeagle-laptop:~$
<white_eagle> whiteeagle@whiteeagle-laptop:~$ ~/.pidgin
<white_eagle> bash: /home/whiteeagle/.pidgin: No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> white_eagle: its .purple
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> :D
<svladcjelli> Keule|on: there are so many ways to do this.. you could use gftp or filezilla
<prahs_rozar> come on, i really need help
<Myrtti> urh
<Zxcs> svladcjelli: I get "driver "nvidia"" as a response, does that mean they are installed?
<svladcjelli> you have a driver issue it looks like prahs_rozar i don't think people here wil have too many answers about it
<Sionide21> prahs_rozar: What is your question?
<svladcjelli> Zxcs: yes
<nickrud> that has to be the craziest name for a user's config dir yet
<prahs_rozar> ive been having trouble with games based on Quake III Arena like Tremulous and Nexuiz
<prahs_rozar> please look at this topic on the forums:
<prahs_rozar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3948851#post3948851
<prahs_rozar> ^that
<Zxcs> svladcjelli: thanks
<white_eagle> so in .purple where do I add the .py plugin?
<prahs_rozar> svladcjelli: thanks
<prahs_rozar> do you know anything about it?
<white_eagle> cause it has sub-directories
<felich> hello everyone!, please help!
<StaticShock> hey folks o/
<MasterShrek> i dont know white_eagle, i just know its .purple that you were looking for
<ice_> some one out there  i need your help with compiz.... im running a AMD64 Processer With an ATI X1650 PRO grahics card with the drivers installed..... the question is how do i install it without stuffing it up?
<MasterShrek> ice_: 7.10?
<prahs_rozar> svladcjelli?
<ice_> 7.04
<svladcjelli> white_eagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558197
<Keule|on> svladcjelli: but i want to have the complete link in my clipboard in order to paste it to my messenger or a mail
<white_eagle> svladcjelli thanks
<svladcjelli> prahs_rozar: i would search on nvidia bugs in launchpad myself
<sparr_w> im putting *ubuntu on machines for an office, to be used for web browsing mostly, a little word processing maybe.  im a kubuntu fan, kde user for a decade, but i am considering gnome/ubuntu for this project.  convince me.
<MasterShrek> ice_: i cant remember exactly, but i dont think it auto runs when you install it
<felich> I was fixing NetworkManager, and did something to keyring and now I can't enter my gutsy, on the welcome screen iI have permanent message "Authentication failed"
<prahs_rozar> k
<ch8ind> harrow!
<prahs_rozar> ill tell you what i find in a moment
<svladcjelli> Keule|on: i don't know of anything like that, but all you need to do is copy the link... maybe look at http://drop.io
<ice_> i have had afew previous problems when i installed it
<ice_> should i upgrade to 7.10?
<sd32_> how do I update the adblock definitions in konquror?
<MasterShrek> ice_: a fresh install is always preferred
<Keule|on> svladcjelli: no i use my own webspace - thx
<ice_> fresh install seems to never  work
<ice_> and i only just got my graphics card working properly
<Keule|on> svladcjelli:  i try this - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/FTPSend?content=71385 maybe it helps you too :)
<Keule|on> i got it from someone at the mom :)
<svladcjelli> if you run your own webspace Keule|on then just upload it and send the link to the file... you know your own web address, thats all there is
<prahs_rozar> svladcjelli: i found nothing relevant
<prahs_rozar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+bugs?field.searchtext=ati&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<wiicontroller_> any reason to use ubuntu over fedora
<wiicontroller_> ?
<antisocialist> well
<antisocialist> this is new
<antisocialist> ubuntu is free
<mihrace> hello
<ice_> what program do i use on ubuntu 7.04, beryl or compiz??
<antisocialist> compiz is beryl
<Flare183> ice_:> compiz
<antisocialist> compiz-fusion
<ice_> i know...
<paynegod> could someone possibly tell me how to obtain the amd64 kernel source package for fiesty distro? im haveing trouble installing nvidia drivers and installing kppp without them
<ice_> thanks
<prahs_rozar> compiz i would guess
<wiicontroller_> fedora is free aswell right?
<prahs_rozar> yes
<wiicontroller_> as well*
<mihrace> yes
<mihrace> i have
<ice_> can anyone tell me a area where i can download and or install it all from?
<ice_> without stuffing my computer
<antisocialist> yea
<svladcjelli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<prahs_rozar> compiz?
<antisocialist> ice, go to compiz-fusion.org
<ice_> yes
<prahs_rozar> im not using nvidia though
<nickrud> felich, you might try moving ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring out of the way
<ice_> i have and ati driver....
<prahs_rozar> i have an ati card
<antisocialist> ice
<antisocialist> did u see my message
<svladcjelli> oh well thats your problem ;)
<paynegod> svladvjelli : i read all the faq's and howto's on installing the drivers but it keeps telling me i dont have the kernel source files to compile it
<svladcjelli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29
<oxeimon> does anyone know where the gnome themes are located? (I mean the themes you see when you open up Preferences->Appearance)
<cafuego> Karti: Nope, no idea.
<nickrud> oxeimon, /usr/share/themes, and ~/.themes if you've installed any yourself
<Borreguito> hello... any room in spanish  for ubuntu about ???
<pike_> !es | Borreguito
<ubotu> Borreguito: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Karti> Many thanks, will stick with basic text editors for the moment
<ice_> help i need... compiz on ubuntu 7.04 for ati
<Borreguito> tks  bye
<nickrud> paynegod, you need to sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<prahs_rozar> does anyone know what changes between 7.04 and 7.10 as far as 3d graphics on an ati card go?
<svladcjelli> Karti: google java ide you will find lots of choice, eclipse is.. heavy
<ice_> im not sure...
<Borreguito> #ubuntu-es
<Karti> True, looking at the web, it appears the best way to learn is outside the IDE.......so onwards and upwards ;)
<Borreguito> how can i change of room?
<paynegod> nickrud : i would have tried it if my linux computer was internet able
<robdig> Borreguito: /join #unbuntu-es
<Jowi> Borreguito, you put /join #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> prahs_rozar, not much, no better. for compiz, you remove all that extra .desktop stuff
<Sionide21>  /join #ubunut-es
<Borreguito> Tkns... so much!!!
<paynegod> nickrud : i cant get it to connect via dialup without installing kppp along with the new nvidia drivers i have
<prahs_rozar> nickrud: do you think that could cause Tremulous to screw up?
<nickrud> paynegod, you can download it at http://archives.ubuntu.com/ pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/ , look for the headers that match your kernel
<HorseFace> anybody know how I can make mp3's work in ubuntu 7.1 ?
<NetLarIrvine> How do start in just the terminal
<erUSUL> HorseFace: double click on one of them?
<nickrud> paynegod, try pppconfig , it will give you internet with dialup ;  sudo pon to start and sudo poff to stop
<PasteL> HorseFace: Amarok ?
<HorseFace> what is amarok?
<paynegod> nickrud : i tried that sight last night but it didnt have any listings for anything except gpg and readme files but ill give it a shot agian
<svladcjelli> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NetLarIrvine> I try to start in gui mode but it says display not accecpted
<ice_> totem movie player has it all and should do the updates for you
<oxeimon> why is it that in "Preferences->Appearance" I only see 12 themes, but when I look in /usr/share/themes, I see like 25?
<PasteL> HorseFace: music player, the better
<erUSUL> !mp3 | HorseFace
<svladcjelli> !info Amarok
<ubotu> HorseFace: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9618 kB, installed size 31020 kB
<HorseFace> ya, i'd like to use free formats but... kinda hard with 1200 gigs of music and movies already in xvid/mp3
<masticator> while installing java in terminal using apt-get a window came up that needs me to hit [OK], but when I hit enter or Y or anything nothing happens
<adelie> Can you mount an FTP directory?
<paynegod> nickrud : oh wait i was given archives.canconical.com url  durr stupid me lol
<masticator> anyone know what I'm suppose to hit to select ok?
<masticator> nm, I had to tab to select OK
<adelie> or a web site, for example
<nickrud> paynegod, correction: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/
<svladcjelli> adelie: you can work direct on files using konqueror, and you can mount it using fuse
<paynegod> no s in archive?? o.O
<UglyBarracuda> Hi I am trying to install openVPN on ubuntu and run into configure: error: OpenSSL Crypto headers not found. when I do ./configurate on it
<paynegod> ok thanks
<nickrud> prahs_rozar, absolutely,
<svladcjelli> adelie: http://curlftpfs.sourceforge.net/
<UglyBarracuda> Does any one know how to solve this problem
<prahs_rozar> nickrud: even if im not using it
<prahs_rozar> then should i just completely uninstall it?
<nickrud> paynegod, but really,  try sudo pppconfig , and use sudo pon and sudo poff to get your ubuntu on line until you can use kppp (if you end up wanting to use that)
<svladcjelli> UglyBarracuda: you are missing a package...
<UglyBarracuda> which package
<nickrud> prahs_rozar, not sure about that part. But I keep ati's binary off my machine for now
<UglyBarracuda> I already install openssl on this computer
<prahs_rozar> k
<svladcjelli> UglyBarracuda: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/openssl-crypto-headers-not-found.-204489/ ?
<prahs_rozar> is there another driver i could use instead?
<prahs_rozar> since i want to be able to play 3d games
<prahs_rozar> without them screwing up
<esteth> Hey all. When i click the "Quit" button (red square with power image) ubuntu hangs for about a minuite, then shows the choices for shutdown/restart etc..., but crucially, is missing hibernate. If i cancel the box and click the power button again, the dialog comes back near-instantly _with_ the hibernate option. Hibernate only works around 50% of the time, however, with the other 50% of the time getting a few seconds into the 
<UglyBarracuda> I will look into this thaanks
<prahs_rozar> but it only seems to happen to ones based off of Quake III Arena
<svladcjelli> prahs_rozar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Schiz0> Is there a channel for wireless support on linux?
<Schiz0> I cna't get my wireless network working in Ubuntu
<nickrud> prahs_rozar, I like having my machine suspend :( and I don't have a card that the radeon supports for 3d
<Schiz0> and I figured it's more of a linux problem than a ubuntu problem
<paynegod> nickrud: thanks  im still new to linux though im used to troubleshooting windows problems
<nickrud> paynegod, well, if you can, get a cheap nvidia card until ati support is better
<]RandoM[> i can't seem to use more than one app that uses the soundcard at a time.. how do i fix this?
<paynegod> nickrud: would be nice if i could afford it my linux computer is useing a geforce fx 5500 card i salvaged from another machine
<prahs_rozar> nickrud: thanks
<prahs_rozar> ill try following the page
<esteth> ]RandoM[: I don't know the fix, but i do know that's because you're using OSS instead of ALSA for sound.
<prahs_rozar> ill get back to you guys later if i still have a problem
<nickrud> UglyBarracuda, why not just use the openvpn that comes with ubuntu, try apt-cache search openvpn
<BB88> Anybody have any experience with ndiswrapper and RTL8187?
<]RandoM[> pretty sure i'm using alsa.. the volume control says 'alsa mixer'
<ralth> I am installing 7.10 on a new hp laptop, model dv6625us.  It seemed to install fine.  However, it will not boot, giving the message "ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300).  Any idea what might be wrong, or where to look for info?
<esteth> ]RandoM[: Hmm. What 2 apps are you attempting to use that both use the sound card at once? some apps will use oss regardless of wether you set alsa or not. You can try the aoss command to launch those apps if you want to check if it's a alsa/oss issue, or something else entirely
<paragonc> what ports do i need to foward to enable remote desktop?
<kayce> how can i get my winmodem to work on linux?
<]RandoM[> vlc and xmms..
<]RandoM[> vlc and audacious seems to work
<robdig> ralth: not sure if this will help, but sounds like same problem...it was for 64bit btw, but has a work around..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94820
<paragonc> anyone know what port
<abultman> Has ubuntu always put the linux-headeres package files in /usr/include?
<]RandoM[> another thing i've noticed that is driving me nuts is that if my computer is idle for 10 min my monitor goes into power save.. although i changed the settings so never power save and no screen saver
<_{SANYA}_> I need a cloak to my nick. I'm a man with a brain of cancer
<ralth> robdig: thanks, I'll take a look.
<jorgp> abultman: all linux distros have since years ago
<abultman> it's officialy then, I'm going mad
<esteth> ]RandoM[: close XMMS. Then launch XMMS in the console with "aoss xmms" Then see if it works
<retr1butn> im sorry, i'm so ridiculously new to linux-based os's... anybody mind helping me setup my wireless drivers?
<sKy\> hi
<jorgp> abultman: ok
<nickrud> !dailup | kayce
<abultman> I just don't remember h avig to install more than kernel-headers to compile vmware stuff
<ax> so i made my linux partition 75% of the disk and the windows 25% and i wanted to do it the other way around.. is there any way to resize the partitions after the fact?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BB88> Can anybody help me. I have a 500GB HD set up in to two partions. The first one I am running is in ext3 I believe, and is where Ubuntu is stored. The second is called 'files' and I cannot do anything with?
<sKy\> how can i find out my own lan ip?
<kayce> yes, dialup modem
<retr1butn> actually nevermind i'll head to efnet, pretty busy here :)
<abultman> sKy\:  ifconfig -a |more
<erUSUL> sKy\: ifconfig -a
<nano> LOL
<]RandoM[> esteth: that worked
<sKy\> :)
<nickrud> !dialup | kayce (gotta spell better)
<ubotu> kayce (gotta spell better): You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<abultman> jinx!
<]RandoM[> so should i change the launcher for xmms to that?
<esteth> ]RandoM[: Yep.
<]RandoM[> k thanks
<BB88> Can anybody help with a partion on my hard drive?
<abultman> BB88: I can try
<nickrud> abultman, you are in luck: ubuntu has added a new repo with vmware in it, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<peepsalot> i enabled desktop effects and now my taskbar shows all apps no matter what workspace they are on.  is there a setting for this in compiz, or is it a bug?
<abultman> BB88: you want to be able to access files on the second partition? O rare you the resize guy?
<BB88> abultman: Ok. Yes, I wish to be able to read/write on the second partion, but it will not let me.
<[Scooter]> !devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abultman> BB88: what filesystem?
<BB88> abultman: It cotains the folde 'lost+found' and is locked.
<nickrud> !info devede | [Scooter]
<ubotu> [scooter]: devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<BB88> abultman: I am assuming ext3 :(
<peepsalot> also, the workspaces display in my bar do not match the workspaces on the cube
<abultman> Is it just your files, or are there system files, boot files, etc on there?
<abultman> BB88: you probably just need to chmod the files and directories you wish to write to on that partition
<[Scooter]> nickrud: thanks... the program is, unfortunately, a piece of junk
<BB88> abultman: Ok, and I do this by? :D
<nickrud> [Scooter], well, I don't think I'll contradict you on that :)
<abultman> you can do chown youruser /directoriesyouwanttochown
<abultman> That'll make you the owner of the files
<ralth> robdig: No luck ... it's different, since all my partitions are on one drive.
<abultman> but you don't want do do that on system files, things in /bin/, /boot,  /sbin. ,th ngs like that
<[Scooter]> nickrud: lol! qdvdauthor keeps crashing on me, so I'm trying to find something else
<abultman> BB88:  if it's just files that you put there, that is NOT used for booting or binaries, you could do chown -R youruser /mountpoint
<nickrud> [Scooter], if you find one that works reliably, let me know
<[Scooter]> nickrud: great. will do.
<abultman> for me, I would do chown -R abultman /media/mp3
 * nickrud does NOT hold his breath
<robdig> ralth: too bad...
<[Scooter]> heh
<BB88> abultman: It says "perimission denied".
<abultman> you will need to use sudo to perform file owner changes on files that are not yours
<abultman> sudo chown youruser ...
<abultman> where '...' is your directory
<abultman> NOT the actual dots.
<abultman> sudo chown -R abultman /media/mp3
<ralth> robdig:  Weird.  I had tried restarting twice before, but it took 3 to get it to work. :D
<BB88> abultman: I knew that. I used "chown -R ben /files" and it gave me "chown: `/files/lost+found': Permission denied" "chown: changing ownership of `/files': Operation not permitted"
<robdig> ralth: so is it up now? if so, maybe there will be something that can help you in dmesg
<abultman> 5
<ivano> ciao
<DIL> j
<Rumpsteak> ; /me waves!
<MystaMax> is it possible to log off a x session user remotely via ssh?
<bulmer> MystaMax-> you can always kills the process that started it
<abultman> MystaMax: sudo killall X ... although that's mean
<robdig> ralth: are you still here? found another one that might help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7735
<ralth> still here.  Thanks
<MystaMax> bulmer, abultman thanks, if I kill X does it log the user out and stop the running apps? like firefox and all that? Or will I have to kill those processes as well?
<aetos> hi everybody
<xTheGoat121x> Good evening everyone
<bulmer> MystaMax-> you can always try, and act accordingly if not to your satisfaction
<silent_> http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/4828/119648125758ju6.jpg
<wy> hi, what's the name of package which contains the MS fonts?
<Flare183> how can i fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48282/
<MystaMax> bulmer, its a test box, so I'll give it a try
<MystaMax> thx
<Flare183> or which package do i need to fix this error?
<BB88> Does anybody know how I can change the mountpoint of a partition?
<bulmer> MystaMax-> oki doki, without trying you will miss the experience
<Viking> Change it in /etc/fstab as root.
<momo9> edit /etc/fstab
<flipmode> very time i put in a cd my computer freezes up? any ideas? i am running kubuntu
<Viking> Before that mkfdir the directory that you want to mount the partition to.
<RecQuery> Flare183, what is it your trying to install, apt has libao2 is thats what your looking for?
<Flare183> flipmode:> same here except it's a flash drive i have to kill kded and then restart it again for it to read the flash drive
<jahnkeanater> how do i change the splash screen from a blank screen to the ubuntu loading bar
<Flare183> requery:> umm playgsf
<firebird619> When I go to System --> Administration --> Users and Groups and add a user to a group, when I click ok and then double-click that group again, the user is unchecked. Is it suppose to do that, or isn't the user getting added to the group?
<jahnkeanater> in menu.lst
<flipmode> flare183: how do you do that?
<flyback-> do me a big big favor
<Flare183> flipmode:> before you insert teh cd press control excape and then put the cd in and then kill kded and the run it again
<flyback-> next time you guys have a problem with non free software, don't ship with a free replacement that locks up the box
<flyback-> gnash is a good description of what I am going to do to that genius
<jahnkeanater> and do i just cut and paste this # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<jahnkeanater> # on /dev/sda2
<jahnkeanater> title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<jahnkeanater> root		(hd0,1)
<jahnkeanater> savedefault
<jahnkeanater> makeactive
<jahnkeanater> chainloader	+1
<jahnkeanater> to change the order
<flipmode> Flare183: is there a way to fix this?
<Flare183> !paste | jahnkenater
<ubotu> jahnkenater: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jahnkeanater> k
<Flare183> flipmode:> it's a bug i think is makes kded overwork it self
<Flare183> no
<ares623> how do I completely removed Beryl and Compiz?
<Flare183> problem sorry about the enter
<ares623> I had a messy install
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here know if there's a way to write a script that opens a file at a specific time?
<ares623> and want to remove them
<jahnkeanater> to change the boot order do i just move that
<Flare183> sudo apt-get remove beryl
<flipmode> Flare183: thanks
<Flare183> no problem
<ares623> Flare183: I tried sudo apt-get remove beryl, but the Beryl Settings Manager is still present in the App menu
<ares623> and I can't do the same for Compiz
<Flare183> sudo apt-get autoremove
<SpookyET> From where can i get the compiz dodge plugin?
<michael__> How can I change the login screen? I don't have that entry in my menu :S
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron | xTheGoat121x
<ubotu> xTheGoat121x: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<adelie> how do you make a script throw up a dialog box?
<ares623> the BerylSettingsManager is now gone
<ares623> thanks Flare183
<ares623> :)
<Flare183> no problem
<Viking> Hello everyone! I'm interested in automatic adding some html/php code to every page of my clients,like a lot of hosting companies do with their free accounts.I've heard that it can be done with mod_publisher.Can someone help me in this ? Is this possible with that module or maybe You know a better way ? Plese help.
<larrywells> I I am at the command prompt for Ubuntu. can I install Ubuntu Server?
<xTheGoat121x> Jack_Sparrow, thanks!  I'll look into that immediately.
<ares623> but the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings which got installed with beryl is still present
<larrywells> My CD rom does not work
<ares623> lol
<Some_Person> How can I get Totem to play AIFF files? I already installed all the gstreamer0.10 plugins.
<ares623> sudo apt-get autoremove compiz removed the Beryl Settings Manager
<jahnkeanater> how do i change the default os when my computer boots
<Thymecop> ISLE OF MAN - June 1, 2006 - At a press conference today, Canonical CEO and Free Software spokesnigger Mark Shuttleworth announced the immediate availability of version 6.06 of the Ubuntu Linux distribution. The latest version, known by its code name, "The Diaper Drake," includes special features designed to make Linux easier and more comfortable for niggers the world over.
<Thymecop> "Niggers have always had trouble understanding new technology," Shuttleworth began. "Computers are no exception. Some people have said this is because niggers are dumb, but I believe the real problem is that technology has traditionally been designed for white people. Ubuntu changes all that. It was developed from the ground up with niggers in mind. It will usher in a whole new era of Afro-ergonomic computing."
<Some_Person> !aiff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ongaku> hi, well my sister had to downgrade to win98 from winme...and she doesn´t have windows movie maker...any way to backport it or is there a similar open source program she can use...she draws pictures in paint then makes them into a movie
<michael__> How can I change the login screen? I don't have that entry in my menu :S
<jahnkeanater> wow ppl still use 98
<ares623> and I could still run compiz from the terminal
<bulmer> Ongaku-> umm take a look at Blender  for modeling, drawing and movie making
<Some_Person> How can I get Totem to play AIFF files? I already installed all the gstreamer0.10 plugins.
<J_P> hi all
<wiicontroller> how do do I get an Intel Pro/2200BG wireless working in fedora
<J_P> people, what util I install for have hosts.deny and hosts.allow ?
<Ongaku> bulmer: lol she wouldn´t understand blender...she´s a newb...has anyone used avidemux?
<wiicontroller> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ongaku> avidemux has a windows version...she just wants a clone or somewhat a clone of windows movie maker
<Viking> Tcpwrapper ? I guess it has to be compiled in the kernel.
<Viking> That was for J_P
<Thymecop> Shuttleworth presented an overview of some of the features users could expect in the latest version of Ubuntu, including an Ebonics-to-English converter, African "tribal beats" sound and desktop theme, and a collection of rap music and gay pornography, "which of course will be encoded using patent and royalty-free formats," Shuttleworth added, smiling. He proceeded to elaborate, but OpenOffice.org Impress crashed at that point
<adelie> anyone here ever setup ftpfuse?
<Thymecop> But this release isn't just about new features," Shuttleworth said, making a quick segue to the humanitarian and ideological concept behind Ubuntu. "This new version brings black men closer together than ever in the spirit of Ubuntu." Shuttleworth then demonstrated the concept of Ubuntu by getting on his knees and sucking a young black boy's erect penis.
<flyback-> oh my god
<abultman> who has ops?
<flyback-> the mexican gnaa troll is here too?!?!?
<Pelo> Thymecop, thank you , please stop now
<adelie> isn't ignore a great tool?
<Thymecop> ISLE OF MAN - June 1, 2006 - At a press conference today, Canonical CEO and Free Software spokesnigger Mark Shuttleworth announced the immediate availability of version 6.06 of the Ubuntu Linux distribution. The latest version, known by its code name, "The Diaper Drake," includes special features designed to make Linux easier and more comfortable for niggers the world over.
<Pelo> abultman,  why ?
<Thymecop> "Niggers have always had trouble understanding new technology," Shuttleworth began. "Computers are no exception. Some people have said this is because niggers are dumb, but I believe the real problem is that technology has traditionally been designed for white people. Ubuntu changes all that. It was developed from the ground up with niggers in mind. It will usher in a whole new era of Afro-ergonomic computing."
<bulmer> Ongaku-> then me and her are in same boat, been trying to learn it for a week and hadnt make much out of it
 * flyback- cal;ls up his packet friends
<Thymecop> si soy el pinche troll
<]Spectre[> hi
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Osiris> hi
<Thymecop> conquistaremos el suroeste de los estados unidos
<larrywells> How can I install Ubuntu server from an Ubuntu command prompt?
 * flyback- bites silent_
<J_P> anyone know what app I need install on apt for get hosts.deny and hosts.allow ?
<flyback-> CANUCK! CANUCK! CANUCK! CANUCK!
<Pelo> larrywells,  server is just a bunch of apps along with the basic os and no gui ,  you can install the packages you need ontop of anyversion and run it as a server
<]Spectre[> I have updated ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 on my asus laptop with ati xpress 1100 on board.Now with Totem,mplayer and firefox I can't see mpeg and avi videos.Any Ideas ? thanks to all
<flyback-> that's for william shatner singing and other canadian acts of terrorism!
<flyback-> :P
<larrywells> from the command prompt?
<silent__> ]Spectre[: install 7.10 new?
<larrywells> I do not have enough ram for gui
<JimmyDee> ok who's the funny guy thats been messing with my box?
<silent__> larrywells: that's a sad state of affairs
<Pelo> larrywells, lets start this from scratch,  do you have ubuntu isntalled already ?
<larrywells> Yes
<larrywells> 6.06
<user__> any1 help a newbie?
<silent__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<robdig> user__: maybe, what's your question
<larrywells> I am at the command prompt now
<Pelo> larrywells, if you want a LAMP server you just need to add,  apache , mySQL and php python or other P software
<]Spectre[> silent_, I have burned a 7.04 iso and after I have updated it
<Pelo> larrywells,  sudo apt-get install .....
<user__> trying to install  ytree_1.86-1_amd64.deb at /home/user but nothing works
<Pelo> larrywells,  you can add those from synaptic as well
<larrywells> what if i wanted to upgrade to 7.10
<silent__> ]Spectre[: Trust me, it's a lot easier to install a fresh copy of 7.10 than to update from 7.04
<larrywells> But can you get to synaptic from the prompt?
<silent__> I'd rather spend a little bandwidth to torrent a new image than mess with crap not working for 4 hours
<flyback-> silent_
<]Spectre[> silent_, but it works perfectly,only I can't see videos anymore :)
<robdig> user__: what have you tried?
<user__> "sudo dpkg -i ytree_1.86-1_amd64.deb
<flyback-> unless you hit youtube and watch gnash (mabye it should be called gnaa) flash player lockup the whole box
<silent__> ]Spectre[: try reinstalling your gstreamer plugins... or try VLC
<]Spectre[> thanks silent_
<silent__> gnash is horrible
<flyback-> yeah
<user__> nz-Xile
<flyback-> gnash is *CANUCKED*
<goodmami> how can I get Gutsy to recognize my bluetooth device?  'hcitool dev' doesn't show anything
<flyback-> locked up the box 2x
<flyback-> had to power cycle
<adi> hi all
<goodmami> (and I'm pretty sure I have bluetooth...  i have a thinkpad x61t)
<flyback-> actually it was slightly response but I got fed up after 12 hrs :P
<flyback-> actually it was slightly response but I got fed up after 12 hrs :P
<robdig> user__: have you tried the ytree in the repositories?
<adi> can anyone help with this issue??
<flyback-> err
<flyback-> damn client
<adi> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<silent__> !adk
<silent__> !ask
<silent__> jesus christ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Viking> adi: You have to be root
<adi> ok
<adi> im root
<silent__> adi: you probly have another synaptic process open
<]Spectre[> thanks,good bye
<user__> dunno repositories. looking it up
<adi> thats fore shure
<wy> Is there a good way to put the laptop to standby mode?
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> neat
<adi> but dont know how to kill it
<earlmred> cedega is a piece of crap
<silent__> adi, ps -aux in terminal and kill it
<silent__> ps -aux to get the pid
<Pelo> larrywells, if you absolutely want to use the prompt ,  sudo apt-get install ,  starting synaptic from the command line is silly, it's a gui frontend for apt
<silent__> then kill <pid>
<larrywells> yes, no more gui on this pc
<silent__> adi, if that doesnt work kill -9 <pid> should
<robdig> user__: from terminal, sudo apt-get install ytree           or you can search for it in synaptic
<adi> my terminal is full of info after ps uax
<adi> aux
<silent__> adi, good, find synaptic
<larrywells> Can i upgrade to 7.10 from the command prompt?
<Pelo> larrywells, yes
<larrywells> how
<silent__> dist-upgrade
<adi> im on kubunt I have adept
<larrywells> sudp apt-get install ... what then
<mr_flea> i know there's a way to tell which package a certain file belongs to, could someone refresh my memory on this?
<adi> adept manager
<Pelo> larrywells,  but not from 6.06 , you can only upgrade to the next version , you'd need to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 and then finaly to 7.10
<larrywells> ok, can you help with the commands
<Pelo> larrywells, sudo apt-get install packagename
<ares623> how do I remove the Advance Desktop Effects Settings that came with the compiz install?
<silent__> Pelo: that would be nightmarish
<ares623> and how do I completely remove compiz?
<silent__> ares623: you don't cause it's amazing
<Pelo> silent__, I know , I am trying to discourage him
<adi> silent: 6116 for adept manager??
<ares623> my install got messed up and would like to start from scratch
<Pelo> larrywells,  you want a gutsy server on yoru comp ?
<larrywells> yes
<Some_Person> How can I get Totem to play AIFF files? I already installed all the gstreamer0.10 plugins.
<silent__> larrywells: Just install debian, jeez
<flyback-> TAHNK YOU GOD
<Pelo> larrywells,  dl the server cd ,  backup yoru /home folder and then clean install the server ,  that will be the easiest way to go about it , and the quickest
<flyback-> SOMEONE IN DC GOT THEIR HEAD OUT OF THIS ASS LONG ENOUGH TO SEE DAYLIGHT
<flyback-> http://news.yahoo.com/s/zd/20071213/tc_zd/221645
<larrywells> my cd rom does not work
<Pelo> flyback-,  do you mind ?
<silent__> flyback-: huh?
<flyback-> OMG THIS means after 33 yrs I might get laid too
 * flyback- is scared
<flyback-> :P
<Pelo> !offtopic | flyback-
<ubotu> flyback-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<larrywells> that is why i am trying to do this all from the promp
<silent__> I just died a little inside
<flyback-> actually it is ontopic
<Pelo> flyback-, you are not
<silent__> flyback-: do you have a question?
<flyback-> this stupid law could have easily been extended to m$ alleged patent violations by linux etc
<silent__> my nails are too long, i can't type >_<
<silent__> brb
<flyback-> and sent thugs after developers
<jepler> In gutsy, it appears pmount has been removed (or rather, moved to universe).  In the base system, what is the new way to mount/unmount removable media from the commandline?
<octopus> hello. can anybody help me by my iptables problem http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/137837/?highlight=iptables ?
<larrywells> would it be sudo-apt install 7.04_server?
<Pelo> larrywells, there are other ways of installing ubuntu ,  try those first
<Pelo> !install | larrywells
<ubotu> larrywells: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<silent__> flyback-: that is offtopic, sorry, #ubuntu-offtopic (I'm in there too)
<flyback-> silent_ no I am just venting how stupid it was for ubuntu to ship with a unstable piece of shit flash replacement that can hang the whole box
<flyback-> ok
<silent__> flyback-: I just install the flash from adobe... no messing with stuff that doesn't work
<Pelo> larrywells, probabaly not,  I donT' know what the metapackage name for ethe server is, do sudo apt-cache search server
<flyback-> silent well my problem is the knuckleheads enabled it by default
<Pelo> flyback-,  I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<flyback-> as soon as you get a youtube video
<vasuvi> Is there any way to get Ubuntu to recognize the right <alt> key as well as the left one?  Also, any (non-arcane) way to get the extra keys on the top of my keyboard to do what I want them to?
<silent__> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<flyback-> *CLICK*
<user__> tried  sudo apt-get install ytree
<abultman> AHA!
<abultman> my linux-headers package was broken
<user__> got Reading package lists... Done
<user__> Building dependency tree
<user__> Reading state information... Done
<user__> ytree is already the newest version.
<Simo1> hello
<silent__> flyback-: please move the discussion to offtopic, we're trying to help people who have problems
<Pelo> HellDragon, Simo1
<lalalalalala> hey
<adi> silent: I killed all apt-get and adept
<flyback-> anyways i'm out
<silent__> adi: awesome
<adi> now should I try sudo apt-get udate???
<silent__> adi: indeed
<adi> ok
<silent__> adi: or use synaptic
<antisocialist> use sudo aptitude instead
<paragonc> so i have my wireless card working without the nm-applet - is there a way to kill that thing?
<lalalalalala> I have a user "larry," and I want him to be able to use apt, without getting all the other sudo powers. Is there a way to do this?
<jepler> lalalalalala: what makes you believe that a user who can install packages via apt doesn't have equivalent powers to a full root/administrator user?
<adi> silent:this is what I get
<adi> 0% [Connecting to it.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<Pelo> lalalalalala, check in menu > system > admin > user I tink you can add him to a group for installing but I am not sure
<lalalalalala> no, I want to make him a partial admin
<adi> it stuck here
<lalalalalala> pelo: thanks, I'll check
<silent__> lalalalalala: you'd have to put him in a group with access to apt or chown the apt bin file... but that would essentially allow him to install/uninstall anything on the box
<antisocialist> np: Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest [0:14/3:53]
<octopus> hello. can anybody help me by my iptables problem http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/137837/?highlight=iptables ?
<Schiz0> I'm having problems getting my wireless network connected. I configured /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/network/interfaces, but I'm still having issues. Is there somewhere I can go to get help?
<adi> silent:this is what I get
<adi> 0% [Connecting to it.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<gunnar> Hello,  I installed kubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and tried it out.   Now I want to get rid of it.  Is there an apt-get remove command that will do that?  TIA
<Schiz0> gunnar: apt-get remove
<Pelo> g'night folks
<antisocialist> apt-get uninstall
<lalalalalala> thanks peeps
<silent__> adi, sounds like your repositories aren't set up correctly
<adi> ok Ill try to click all like they were in begining
<antisocialist> duz any1 know a repo for libwnck18 (for emerald)
<adi> cause I changed something
<robdig> octopus: it's in german, maybe someone on #ubuntu-de can help you
<adi> from repos
<jepler> lalalalalala: a user who can run apt-get can completely f*** the system by uninstalling required packages, or install a specially crafted package which will give him full root/administrator privileges.  so there's little point (IMO) in allowing a user to install software via apt and not giving full sudo privs.
<larrywells> how can I tell Ubuntu just to start in command prompt everytime
<jepler> but 'man sudoers' can be used to allow a particular user to run apt-get and not other programs as root
<antisocialist> repo for libwnck18 any1 know it
<p_quarles> larrywells: that's set in the /etc/init.d/gdm startup script.
<kayce> question, would 64bit ubuntu 7.10 run better with more then 2gb of mem? or does it really matter?
<larrywells> and what do i need to change
<MasterShrek> kayce: depends on how much ram you use at one time
<p_quarles> larrywells: i don't recall exactly -- it's a human-readable script, so take a look at it. i remember it being fairly straightforward.
<lumpy> hello all
<kayce> what about for running a VM WinXP and programing / design apps?
<Some_Person> HELP ME! Nautilus is ****ed up!
<larrywells> there is no gdm in /etc/init.d directory
<NZ-Xile> Got it- was actually installed but I was looking for it as an icon. typed 'ytree' and it runs. thanks fo the help!
<HorseFace> anybody know how i can reset the package manager in ubuntu 7.10 ?  It won't let me install anything all of a sudden.. every package is rejected as "cannot be installed on your computer type (i386) "
<p_quarles> larrywells: what window manager are you using?
<larrywells> grub
<esclavo> burp
<logankoester> What's the name of the LAMP server umbrella package?
<esclavo> mmm california burritos own u
<p_quarles> grub isn't a window manager
<logankoester> p_quarles: of course it is!
<whack> Hello everyone
<larrywells> ok
<esclavo> ello whack
<logankoester> whack is crack
<ianmcorvidae> logankoester: you use a different program: command: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<esclavo> logankoester, just smoke it
<larrywells> not sure what you mean then p_quarles
<logankoester> ianmcorvidae: ah
<p_quarles> are you using Gnome? KDE? Fluxbox?
<kayce> how much mem can linux x64 handle  effectivly?
<larrywells> Gnome
<whack> I'm new to linux coming over from windows
<esclavo> whack, start reading
<larrywells> no sorry, this box is KDE
<p_quarles> hmm. and there's no /etc/init.d/gdm file? weird
<Knight_Lord> I've got a very strange problem. For some reason since a few days ago I cannot ssh to my work server anymore. SSH gets stuck at debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received, that is just before debug1: Authentications that can continue:. Does anyone have any guesses?
<kayce> same here whack, lol
<earlmred> kayce, x64? however much you want to throw at it.
<p_quarles> aha ... replace gdm with kdm
<kayce> ty erlmred
<adi> silent:any ide aof this???
<adi> 27% [Connecting to it.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<pramz> any webhosts that you guys recommend ?
<larrywells> got it, so just edit that to boot to the prompt?
<adi> cant connect to server to do updates
<earlmred> kayce, i think it's uh 16 exabytes of RAM.
<BB88> Has anybody used FrostWire on Ubuntu 7.10. I am having trouble connecting at all, do I need to open some ports somewhere?
<logankoester> ianmcorvidae: screen turns blue then it exits without doing anything
<kayce> how much can x32 handle?
<adi> cant connect to server to do updates
<logankoester> ianmcorvidae: with tasksel
<adi> 27% [Connecting to it.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<ianmcorvidae> logankoester: odd, tasksel must be crashing
<p_quarles> sorry, the easier way way is just to remove the one line in /etc/X11/default-display-manager -- that'll do the trick too
<larrywells> just do not know what to edit, ha ha
<earlmred> kayce, 4GB
<ianmcorvidae> logankoester: try just "sudo tasksel" and then select lamp server from the menu
<JarG0n> how can I tell which files are consuming my hard drive space?
<whack> I'm looking for the gcc tool set any one know where to get it at
<kayce> thank you
<ianmcorvidae> logankoester: if that works
<logankoester> ianmcorvidae: can this be done with apt?
<ankka> hey, btw, is there a solution to ugly firefox fonts in hardy?
<abultman> ianmcorvidae: howdy
<ianmcorvidae> logankoester: it can, but it's a set of packages, not just one
<ianmcorvidae> howdy, abultman
<genii> ankka: Perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1
<logankoester> ianmcorvidae: it's already selected in tasksel
<logankoester> so I guess it's already installed?
<ianmcorvidae> I would expect so
<logankoester> except... I'm almost certain it isn't
<rubax> How can I restart the x server?
<ankka> genii: hmm, thanks
<Mark761966> Does anyone know how to set the default browser for links in Swiftdove?
<ianmcorvidae> Well, how are you testing it?
<logankoester> I just installed mysql-server and php5 and apache2 manually with apt-get
<adi> cant connect to server to do updates
<adi> 27% [Connecting to it.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<logankoester> would that cause it to think I had the whole thing?
<whack> where can i find the gcc tool set
<adi> cant connect to server to do updates
<ianmcorvidae> Not to my knowledge, no
<adi> 27% [Connecting to it.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<adi> help please
<KinPumpkinKing> uuhh... my fullscreen application keeps going back to window mode and locking my system... does anyone know why, and how to fix it?
<MrPink_> rubax:  Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<genii> adi: It looks like a misconfigured router on your network, or dns issue
<JarG0n> ... / has ran out of free space.  How can I tell which files are consuming my hard drive space?
<adi> ok thanks silent
<adi> ill check it out
<goodmami> so can someone help me with bluetooth?
<Mark761966> THEE Ozric Tentacles?
<whack> Looking for a assembler to run on linux
<intelligentfool> i've got a "kinit failed to resume, trying normal boot" message, and then gnome never loads.... anyone know a fix?
<Peanut> I've got a MacBookPro (Santa Rosa) with NVIDIA graphics. If I install the restricted driver and restart X, things work fine. However, every time I reboot, X refuses to recognise the NVIDIA and goes into a low-res safe mode. De-install, reboot, re-install does cure it every time but does anyone know a less painful solution?
<KinPumpkinKing> intelligentfool, did you try running on recovery mode first?
<whack> is there a channel for newbies
<intelligentfool> KinPumpkinKing - i tried that, but got the same message
<mutable> hello, how do i install the latest nvidia driver, which fixes black window bug? is it already in ubuntu repository?
<genii> adi: archive.ubuntu.com ip address should be 91.189.88.45
<MrPink_> anyone here know a good Java IRC Channel ?
<KinPumpkinKing> intelligentfool, I guess you're not a newbier guy than me, then. :P
<KinPumpkinKing> uuhh... my fullscreen application keeps going back to window mode and locking my system... does anyone know why, and how to fix it?
<Sionide21> MrPink_: ##java
<whack> wow thanks for all the help
<cameronm> i used to use a dyndns client that would grab my ip off of whatismyip.org or something rather than check an network device for the ip, but i can't remember what it is now--anyone have any recommendations?
<KinPumpkinKing> whack, when we don't know, we don't know.
<adi> silent yeahh
<adi> it was my dns
<adi> thanks silent
<MrPink_> whack What exactly do you mean... I started out here as a complete newbie (I still am quite new to everything) but what is wrong with this channel ?
<whack> Nothing is wrong with the channel
<MrPink_> how do I identify with nickserv again? :-/
<Mark761966> How can an email client not have a browser choosing option in preferences?
<whack> just need some help
<Sionide21> IDENTIFY password
<JimmyDee> I'm really really pissed
<Mark761966> Me too
<soldats>  /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<MrPink_> thx
<JimmyDee> someone was infiltrating my turf
<p_quarles> whack: the gcc tools -- sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whack> Thanks
<JimmyDee> anyone know an Andy Wu?
<MrPink_> can you have your pw sent to you, if you've forgotten it....lol :D
<MrPink_> or do you just register again ?
<Ongaku> hey, i´m looking for an open source kinda clone of windows movie maker than can work in win98 SE...
<whack> the gcc comes with a assembler
<JimmyDee> I'm no genius at this tracking stuff, where would I find the ip addresses that have logged onto my machine lately?
<KinPumpkinKing> my fullscreen application keeps going back to window mode and locking my system... does anyone know why, and how to fix it? I'm using Ubuntu 7.10... it happens particularly with tremulous
<Sionide21> MrPink_: I think you can have it sent to you. Type /msg NickServ help and it will tell you what you can doo
<SpookyET> Is there a way to improve OpenOffice font rendering? It's abysmal.
<logankoester> MrPink_: /ns id password
<logankoester> oops, I was scrolled up n didn't notice
<logankoester> I'm guessin you figured it out by now
<logankoester> :)
<emefarr> set theme ksiadz
<SpookyET> Is it possible to set an application to always start on a specific desktop -- desktop 2?
<]Spectre[> dear silent__ ,I have installed  a fresh ubunu 7.10,but I have the same problem.I have installed totem,vlc and media player.If I open the same video with vlc and after with totem,I can see it correctly in totem,and viceversa
<dr34mc0d3r2> hi all - im trying to modify a desktop icon launcher - currently reads firefox %u      im wanting to have it speak "opening firefox" and then open firefox... like this - espeak "opening firefox" firefox %u     it speaks but dont open firefox....
<t3hwiz0rd> can someone help me understand why ubuntu/kubuntu cannot seem to use my dvi-based syncmaster 2232BW on my laptop?
<tofaffy> When I try to make an iso out of a cd just doing cp /dev/cdrom /home/debian.iso cp: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<nixnoob> why does gtk-gnutella whine about an "ancient version" and not work at all?
<wotamuckinfuddle> hello all, does anyone know how to install a .iso program on fiesty?
<savetheWorld> Hi all, anyone know how toset ubuntu to start in text mode only? Apparently all the runlevels except 1 and 0 start X qwindows now.
<p_quarles> savetheWorld: Rename /etc/X11/default-display-manager to something else.
<savetheWorld> p_quarles:
<savetheWorld> p_quarles: thanks
<logankoester> I just installed php5 and php files are being opened for download instead of executing, what's the solution to this?
<logankoester> I also installed libapache2-mod-php5 and restarted apache2
<svladcjelli> a2enmod logankoester
<m1k3> wotamuckinfuddle, ISO is a cd image
<m1k3> or dvd image
<dr34mc0d3r2> hi all - im trying to modify a desktop icon launcher - currently reads firefox %u      im wanting to have it speak "opening firefox" and then open firefox... like this - espeak "opening firefox" firefox %u     it speaks but dont open firefox....
<pedro_orange> You can mount CD/DVD .iso images using the mount command. There are loads of HowTos on the net
<vontux> may I ask a memtest question in here?
<Brownster> wotamuckinfuddle, u either burn the iso to disk, or mount it for reading, gui tool acetoneiso
<logankoester> Okay, I ran sudo a2enmod php5 and reloaded apache but still no luck
<logankoester> damn
<vontux> specifically "Pass" just means how many times the computer has run through a group of tests right?
<Sionide21> logankoester: Make sure the line "AddHandler php5-script php" is in your apache conf
<KinPumpkinKing> tremulous
<KinPumpkinKing> oops
<kayce> can anyone recomend good books (other then linux cookbook) or new linux users?
<]Spectre[> dear ubuntu channel ,I have installed  a fresh ubunu 7.10,I have a video playback problem.I have installed totem,vlc and media player.If I open the same video with vlc and after with totem,I can see it correctly in totem,and viceversa
<kayce> for*
<p_quarles> kayce: I like Ubuntu Hacks from O'Reilly
<kayce> p_quarles: thank you
<soldats> kayce, linux.com
<Brownster> dr34mc0d3r2, not sure but u could try && between commands
<whack> Is any one elses running slow
<whack> ubuntu
<p_quarles> kayce: also, Scott Granneman's Linux Phrasebook helped me out with the CLI a lot
<Brownster> dr34mc0d3r2,  that's how u run 1 comm after another in a terminal so might work
<kayce> oh, cool, thanks
<logankoester> Sionide21: okay I added that line at the bottom of apache2.conf and it had no effect, even after reloading apache
<ben__> How can I edit the mount points of a partition?
<Sihing> Is there any place (aside from the info and man pages) where I can find out how to run terminal? I'm new to linux and the info and man pages only seem to confuse me for the most part.
<jskulski> hey I'm trying to get ldap authentication (client) working, i've been through the howtos a bunch, but it's not working. I'm looking for troubleshooting ideas to help me figure out whats wrong.
<llamakc> logankoester: what's the first line of `apache2ctl status` have? see any mention of PHP?
<soldats> Sihing, linux.com
<Xan_Fantasy> Could anyone help me configure a Wireless PCI nick Broadcom 43xx. I have tried serching around and have found nothing that works. My router has WPA encryption and I believe it is broadcasting. My neighbor also has an open access point that I cannot connect to.
<Brownster> ben__, which mount point are u thinking of changing?
<Sihing> soldats: thank you
<ben__> My second partition
<ben__> I just need to know the file to edit, I cannot remeber which one it is in
<Greevous> can anyone tell me what key(s) correspond to shortcuts that begin with "0x..."
<logankoester> llamakc:  sudo apache2ctl status | grep php => no results
<Brownster> ben__, /etc/fstab
<ben__> Brownster: Thank you.
<Sionide21> jskulski: I used this to set min eup (It's for debian but it should still work) http://www.debianclusters.com/index.php/LDAP_Client
<llamakc> Try PHP instead of lowercase. It'll be in the first line anyways
<Sionide21> ben__: /etc/fstab
<Sionide21> oh
<logankoester> llamakc: no mention of php at all
<p_quarles> logankoester: do you have the correct PHP5 module installed? libapache2-mod-php5?
<whack> Has any one in here used fedora
<llamakc> So anything with `dpkg -l | grep php`
#ubuntu 2007-12-15
<Sionide21> whack: A bit
<whack> is it anygood
<ben__> Brownster: Are you familiar with the audio program Grip?
<tofaffy> What are some good "Winblows Movie Maker" alternatives. In kino, you can only import videos, and not pictures...so I dun wanna use kino.
<logankoester> p_quarles: llamakc: http://pastebin.ca/816785
<p_quarles> whack: it's very good. a little more "bleeding edge" than Ubuntu
<some_idiot> err, how long does it take the ubuntu developers to update a tupid md5sum and get flashplugin0-nonfree to work again?
<Brownster> ben__, I do use it why?
<Sionide21> It was ok when I used it (A few years back). APT is much faster than YUM
<whack> I find ubuntu slow
<logankoester> whack: I just came back from FC7 and FC8 and I'm loving 7.10
<Greevous> can anyone tell me what key(s) correspond to shortcuts that begin with "0x..."?
<ben__> Brownster: I am having troubles ripping files to my new partion, perhaps the permissions are messed up, any ideas?
<logankoester> Honestly I was very underwhelmed with fc8
<kazol__> I have a problem with the system completely crashing due to compiz (possibly due to a conflict with Xgl). How can I check whether I'm using Xgl for rendering?
<Flare183> !repeat | Greevous
<ubotu> Greevous: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<logankoester> Ubuntu 7.10 is a much stronger release imho
<Ubuntu2> can anybody tell me the main dif betweeen kunbuntu and ubuntu and what they recommend
<peeps> is there a utility that can help me convert a hex value to base64
<Brownster> ben__, whats the mount point of the partition?
<p_quarles> logankoester: I've seen similar things happen before. If you're using Firefox, try another browser
<Flare183> Ubuntu2:> kubuntu is using the kde interface and ubuntu use the gnome interface
<p_quarles> the LAMP stack in 7.10 is . . . problematic
<ben__> Brownster: /media/files/music/
<_MrPink2007_> Ubuntu2: kubuntu runs with KDE and Ubuntu runs with Gnome... I personally am not a fan of KDE but that is just a preference... to find out the exact differences you might want to check google...
<logankoester> p_quarles: so I've noticed... heh
<onats> i have a problem with my ubuntu 7.10 installation. sometimes the title bar of my windows disappear
<onats> anyone got this problem?
<SpookyET> Where is the dodge plugin?
<Brownster> ben__, so what does ls -ld /media/files/music/ show?
<jorgp> p_quarles: please explains
<peeps> onats: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Flare183> onats:> it's a bug between compiz and emerald i have the same problem just run emerald --replace to fix it
<]Spectre[> no onats
<ben__> Brownster: drwxrwxrwx 3 ben ben 4096 2007-12-15 00:03 /media/files/music/
<onats> peeps, yes i do.
<p_quarles> jorgp: well, I saw the same thing when trying to run a PHP program in Firefox ... it opened right up in Opera, so the config was right.
<whack> Is there just a command line linux
<onats> flare183, what do you mean just run emerald/replace to fix?
<jorgp> p_quarles: interesting
<p_quarles> i normally use debian as a web server
<ari_stress> good morning all :_
<llamakc> logankoester, you don't have the 'php5' package installed. that metapackage usually takes care of issues for me.
<Sionide21> whack: Sure, just don't install X
<_MrPink2007_> whack yes I am pretty certain there is, just leave away the X-Server
<jskulski> Sionide21: i followed similar stuff. but theres a point where each say "You should be able to use getent passwd and it will get ldap entries. well that just doesn't happen.
<Flare183> onats:> it you run emerald --replace it fixs the title bar is was missing so emerald fixs that
<Brownster> what about /media/files/
<onats> ahhhhh
<Sionide21> jskulski: Is there an error message or just blank or what?
<whack> mr pink what is the x server
<ben__> Brownster: drwxrwxrwx 6 ben root 4096 2007-12-14 23:43 /media/files/
<onats> flare183, fantastic!! EET WORKS!:D thanks!
<jorgp> p_quarles: so the problematic part is php?
<Flare183> onats:> see i told you
<logankoester> p_quarles: llamakc: I just installed the php5 package and opera, same problem still
<Flare183> onats:> your welcome
<p_quarles> i don't know, honestly, and I haven't checked out launchpad on it . . . it seems to be firefox + php5
<jskulski> Sionide21: just gives me the /etc/passwd
<jorgp> logankoester: is there a bug posted about it?
<logankoester> Not that I could find
<jorgp> hmm
<jskulski> but i looked in network traffic, and the ldap server RETURNS all the entries, but getent doesn't display them
<llamakc> logankoester, are you restarting apache with `sudo apache2ctl restart`
<jorgp> p_quarles: does it work with any other browser?
<logankoester> llamakc: damn, that did it!
<logankoester> thank you!
<mr_flea__> does anyone know how to manually build the mac80211 and iwlwifi packages? i googled, but the only solution i found is to download and compile the vanilla sources, something i really would like to avoid. i have kernel sources and build-dep but it still doesn't compile with the error "Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/'". any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Sionide21> jskulski: One problem I had was the server was pointed at ldap*i*://server when it should have been ldap://server
<logankoester> llamakc: I was using /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<llamakc> btw wordpress is in the repositories too
<p_quarles> jorgp: in my experience, all of them except for firefox
<Brownster> try touching a file within that directory does that work?
<vasuvi> Is there any way to get Ubuntu to recognize the right <alt> key as well as the left one?  Also, any (non-arcane) way to get the extra keys on the top of my keyboard to do what I want them to?
<jorgp> logankoester: what did you do different?
<macogw> vasuvi: right alt is AltGr
<macogw> vasuvi: it's the key you use to get á and é and ß since those arent on a normal keyboard
<R3B3LX> is there any good free mmos for linux? using wine or just normal linux..(no wow pls)
<Flare183> brb
<logankoester> jorgp: restarted with apache2ctl instead
<whack> Does the gcc come with a assembler
<jskulski> Sionide21: did you set this up with ubuntu or debian?
<timmyd803> i've got boot issues with Ubuntu
<logankoester> llamakc: jorgp: but I'm having the problem still inside of a directory... it works with test.php (phpinfo();)
<vasuvi> macogw: And which file can I edit to get Ubuntu to recognize AltGr as a normal alt to use when web-browsing, or bringing up a menu? ;)
<logankoester> might be a permissions problem then?
<timmyd803> it hangs when it loads rc.local
<Sionide21> jskulski: Debian
<timmyd803> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<timmyd803> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<logankoester> nope not a permissions issue
<macogw> vasuvi: heh im looking in system > pref > keyboard > layout options.  if you've ever used an old early 90s or 80s keyboard you'll probably have seen AltGr written in green on that key
<logankoester> /var/www/wordpress tries to download the file even now that it has the same permissions as /var/www/test.php
<logankoester> odd
<whack> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<logankoester> cause test.php works fine
<llamakc> oh, you have to follow the docs in /usr/share/doc/wordpress
<timmyd803> can anyone help me out?
<timmyd803> i'm totally lost
<logankoester> I didn't install wordpress from the repo
<logankoester> I just extracted it to that directory from targz
<llamakc> oh, my bad
<llamakc> what does the wordpress readme say?
<macogw> vasuvi: one option, if you don't use the menu key, is to make super be alt and menu be super...
<macogw> vasuvi: super means the sun, apple, window, tux, or ubuntu logo (depending on your keyboard)
<vasuvi> macogw: that's an interesting possibility I hadn't thought of...  and I have used 80's and early 90's keyboards, but so long ago I don't even remember the AltGr
<Flare183> macogw:> or the "meta" button
<logankoester> It seems to only be a problem with the wordpress subdir
<logankoester> hmm
<logankoester> thanks for your help guys
<Kristyn> can anyone help me out?
<llamakc> have you setup the database yet?
<Flare183> !ask | Krisyn
<ubotu> Krisyn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<macogw> Flare183: yeah if you use escape meta alt control shift, you might need that ;P\
<Flare183> yeah
<logankoester> llamakc: no, shouldn't have to at this point though
<Kristyn> !ask
<vasuvi> macogw: I do tend to use the super key to control Amarok, but the menu button isn't really used any
<Kristyn> !ask | Kristyn
<Flare183> already done that
<t3hwiz0rd> how do i manually add a monitor to xorg?
<logankoester> Not having set up the database wouldn't effect the page's mime-type
<macogw> vasuvi: well its in system > pref > keyboard > layout options >alt/win key behavior
<Kristyn> right right
<Kristyn> i've checked with ubotu
<Kristyn> he can't help
<vasuvi> macogw: cool, I'll try it out; thanks!
<macogw> vasuvi: thats the 2nd to last
<Flare183> Kristyn:> he is a bot
<Kristyn> i know :D
<dor0> hello guys, any idea why i have 16 desktops instead of 4 in KDE compiz?
<dylan_> Hi, all.  I'm wondering, is there an easy solution to setting up a LAMP-type web server on Ubuntu 7.10 desktop through synaptic, etc.?  If not, what's the simplest way to get a phpmyadmin, mysql, php, apache server set up?  Security is NOT important, its for personal site testing on my LAN.
<Flare183> !lamp | dylan_
<ubotu> dylan_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<macogw> dylan_: use the task select
<R3B3LX> yo dor0 right click ur desktop
<R3B3LX> and choose 4
<Ubuntu2> need java help for opera
<vasuvi> macogw: interesting..."Alt and Meta are on the Alt keys (default)" seems to do the trick.  So much for it being the default
<jorgp> dor0: because you have a mac daddy system?
<logankoester> dylan_: I'm having a hellll of a time doing the same thing right now...
<llamakc> logankoester: http://pastebin.ca/816811
<orochi_> Hmm...C++ is an intimidating language to try and teach yourself :/
<macogw> vasuvi: odd
<R3B3LX> Right click ---> Pereferences and choose 4
<llamakc> for what i have in my apache2.conf
<macogw> orochi_: yes, it likes to segfault more than c does
<dor0> no i have a very good pc
<dylan_> logankoester: ive done it before, just forgot how.
<vasuvi> macogw: well, at least I got it working :)
<dylan_> macogw: thx, checking it out
<logankoester> dylan_: me too, but not with 7.01
<logankoester> 7.10*
<_Roman> Is there a standard way to run a script when a user logs out of an x session?  (this is using ubunut 7.10)  I want individual users to have their own scripts.
<dor0> is strange, the desktops 4 here in settings, but in traybar are still 16
<R3B3LX> dor0:  Right click ---> Pereferences and choose 4
<macogw> dor0: "mac daddy" is a compliment
<R3B3LX> umm
<R3B3LX> mabeh change ur rows?
<logankoester> llamakc: logankoester@family-hp:/var/www$ cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | grep php
<logankoester> logankoester@family-hp:/var/www$
<logankoester> nothin
<macogw> dor0: check your horizontal virtual size in ccsm
<emefarr_> new install & looking for a way to install all -dev files for installed packages rather than a few at a time as I get dependency errors while installing additional packages?
<dor0> just a second please
<macogw> !ccsm > macogw
<logankoester> llamakc: would you mind posting your whole apache2.conf?
<llamakc> sure.
<silent_> ]Spectre[: that's an odd problem, have you tried different drivers?
<dor0> it say: horizontal 4, verical 1, desktops 4, is that correct?
<macogw> emefarr_: why do you need the -dev?
<macogw> dor0: set it to 1 desktop
<wy> How can Ubuntu recognize my FreeAgent drive?
<Ubuntu2> I have enabled java in opera it still does not work went to the java site it says that java is installed and I have the latest version
<mr_flea> repost because i got disconnected: does anyone know how to manually build the mac80211 and iwlwifi packages? i googled, but the only solution i found is to download and compile the vanilla sources, something i really would like to avoid. i have kernel sources and build-dep but it still doesn't compile with the error "Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/'". any help would be greatly appreciated.
<emefarr_> compiling from source
<macogw> dor0: i think
<dor0> well, i put it on 1, and is working
<dor0> sweet
<macogw> emefarr_: if you need all the dev headers for a specific program that is packaged where you are getting the same or newer version, you can get its build dependencies with "sudo apt-get build-dep <program>"
<dor0> is that a bug or i missunderstood the problem?
<macogw> dor0: missunderstood
<llamakc> http://pastebin.ca/816816 there's stuff in there for squirrelmail and some rewrite rules near the bottom that you won't need probably
<macogw> dor0: it made 4 desktops each with 4 viewports
<dor0> oh, i see
<Jamesinator> When I use the GUI printing job manager to cancel a print job, the job I deleted disappears, but my printer still tries to print the page, even after restarting the cupsys process. Is there any way to force-flush the document queue?
<emefarr_> macogw: Thanks!  I'll try that.
<askand> I was having the " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display" problem and was told to start programs with something in front in the terminal... It was something like "DISPLAY:1 cedega"..can someone help me?
<macogw> dor0: the sides of the cube aren't individual desktops to compiz.  they're viewports to one big desktop.  that's why they all collapse into one workspace when you switch back to metacity
<dor0> btw, how can i make my cube transparent?
<macogw> askand: probably display:0
<logankoester> llamakc: thanks
<macogw> dor0: go into the cube settings in ccsm and click the "transparency" tab
<llamakc> i have my ServerName near the bottom too, don't forget to change/remove that
<askand> macogw: im being told that the display:0 command cant be found
<Flare183> askand:> edit your xorg.conf file and add Load "dri" to the long "load" list
<askand> Flare183:  have done that but doesnt help..think it is because I run xgl
<macogw> askand: i dont know the command.  i just know 0 is default display so unless someone logged in before you, itll be 0
<Flare183> askand:> i'm running aiglx so beats me
<dor0> haha, sweet, thanks mate
<unbeatabl> how can i check which user is using up the most cpu/memory/bandwidth? is there some good tools or scripts for this? preferably with a gui frontend would be nice too, is mrtg the one for this?
<wy> Is there a convenient tool for configuring VPN in Linux?
<dor0> btw, i am using xchat, there is any other better irc client?
<unbeatabl> bitchX
<unbeatabl> god i love saying that =p
<crdlb> bitchX is horrendously insecure
<dor0> thats text mode right?
<Jamesinator> When I use the GUI printing job manager to cancel a print job, the job I deleted disappears, but my printer still tries to print the page, even after restarting the cupsys process. Is there any way to force-flush the document queue?
<crdlb> if you're going to use a text-mode client, use irssi
<heatmzzr> crdlb, bitc&x
<qwaz> Hi all!  I'm trying to setup and test fetchmail and procmail but I get an MDA error when I execute fetchmail...
<unbeatabl> i just wanted to say, bitchX
<unbeatabl> thats lal
<pianoboy3333> how do I force remove pidgin-data and only pidgin.data
<Cr3ature> how do i map my mouse thumb button to do stuff?
<unbeatabl> i know bitchX sucks
<qwaz> it says /usr/bin/procmail not found...but it's there
<unbeatabl> anyhow,  how can i check which user is using up the most cpu/memory/bandwidth? is there some good tools or scripts for this? preferably with a gui frontend would be nice too, is mrtg the one for this?
<R3B3LX> yo guys im trying to find a program that will rip mp3s from a cd to ur computer.... or something that can translate it to work in a normal cd player... or something that will at least burn it
<pianoboy3333> R3B3LX: sound-juicer and serpentine
<logankoester> llamakc: since its only a problem with wordpress I'm just gonna use a different server that's already set up, I've got plenty laying around
<logankoester> thanks though
<R3B3LX> that will work?
<ch8ind> i just installed ubuntu and i havent used nix0r in awhile
<R3B3LX> thx
<pianoboy3333> R3B3LX: yes, they are in the repositories
<llamakc> ok, weird one though
<ch8ind> this new xchat i think sucks balls
<dylan_> R3B3LX: i believe k3b can burn mp3s to cd.  various players can rip, including i think amarok (im a kde person personally)
<logankoester> very
<flipmode> how do i open a .rar file?
<ch8ind> i want my nicklist!
<logankoester> flipmode: unrar <file>
<logankoester> flipmode: sudo apt-get install unrar
<pianoboy3333> flipmode: isntall the unrar package
<llamakc> brbeer
<Flare183> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jamesinator> Fixed it myself, thanks for the zero-responses everyone
<Sajes> How do I change a user account name from the command line?
<qwaz> Sajes, try "usermod"
<qwaz> with, perhaps, -l
<qwaz> or -d or -m
<dor0> ok, one last question, i have compiz + emerald (with a nice glass theme), is there anything more what i can enable?
<qwaz> then man usermod for all sorts of goodies!
<blizzo1> What headers package do I need to download so I can patch some audio/video drivers that are giving me trouble?  Specifically, I want to patch the cx88_alsa driver.  I'm currently using 2.6.22-14-generic.
<llamakc> usermod -l NEWNAME OLDNAME
<wy> I want to find something like pptp-config. Where is it?
<pcd|> if my wireless card is showing as "RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI" under hardware, does that mean it was detected correctly?
<desertc> question: How do I reset my video settings?  Some games will leave the video in 640x480 (or whatever) when they exit, leaving my monitor in pan-and-scan mode.  I generally have to reset X to fix it.
<vocx> pcd|, yes. Although it is one thing being detected and another that the drivers for it work.
<vocx> desertc, if you find the answer let me know.    What games?  Have you played "rrotage"?
<pianoboy3333> how do I force remove pidgin-data and only pidgin-data
<vasuvi> dor0: BTW. I like the vanilla XChat better than the GNOME-ified version (which is awful IMHO).  You can also try Konversation (even within GNOME); I like plain XChat and Konversation about equally
<Johnson> hey whenever i computer goes to hibernate,(which it does on its own), and I come back, the wireless stops working. i use the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but it just says ignoring eth0, ignoring wlan0, etc. any ideas
<dylan_> macogw: should my `sudo tasksel install lamp-server` be sitting still at 100% progress of installing php5-mysql on a 300KB/s connection with an AMD64 CPU?
<desertc> vocx: Never tried it, do you have a link for it?
<pianoboy3333> Johnson: what kinda processor do you have?
<pianoboy3333> Johnson_: what kinda processor do you have?
<Johnson_> pianoboy3333: i have a intel dual core
<desertc> vocx: can't even find it with google
<dor0> brb, switching to konversation
<vocx> desertc, it's actually "rrootage"  And you can get it from Ubuntu repositories. Please try it.
<theunixgeek> What distro has the default GNOME desktop and apps without customization?
<tehm0nk> is kubuntu or ubuntu friendly with raid?
<Azzmodan> theunixgeek, the regular one
<theunixgeek> Azzmodan: there's a regular one? :P
<tehm0nk> i dont know how to get either one to recognize the strip setup i have already
<Azzmodan> theunixgeek, oh you jsut want gnome?
<pianoboy3333> Johnson_: I remember in feisty my computer did that after hibernating cause of the hyperthreading with my intel P4, so I'm not sure if that's fixed or not, you should ask someone else or google the issue
<theunixgeek> Azzmodan: yes
<]Spectre[> bye
<desertc> vocx: trying it now
<p_quarles> theunixgeek: LFS.
<Johnson_> k
<Azzmodan> theunixgeek, you could try the gnome developer kit http://live.gnome.org/GnomeDeveloperKit
<p_quarles> theunixgeek: Of course, you can also use the alternate disk to install a CLI system, then get gnome-core
<]Spectre[> no silent_,I haven't tried different drivers,I think that I can use only proprietary ati drivers,or not ? thanks
<]Spectre[> silent_,
<theunixgeek> p_quarles: true
<theunixgeek> Azzmodan: By no customization, I mean having this as the default desktop look: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/figures/rnintroduction-screenshot.png
<]Spectre[> ops
<desertc> vocx: it looks nice!  what are the keys for it?  I only can use the arrows to select the game mode
<vocx> theunixgeek, just install Ubuntu. It has no "customization" as you say, just a clean desktop.
<desertc> vocx: Oh, I found them!
<vocx> desertc, shoot!
<theunixgeek> vocx: yes it does - the Human theme and no GNOME wallpaper
<p_quarles> theunixgeek: Not a Gnome user myself, but I'm guessing you might have some luck with Gentoo, Slackware, or Arch. All pretty low-customization distros.
<silent_> ]Spectre[: try flgrx
<theunixgeek> p_quarles: thanks :)
<silent_> ]Spectre[: I'm not sure man, try asking the channel again
<Nrbelex> Hi, until recently, my wireless card would connect to all networks. Recently it stopped connecting to the network I need it to connect to but will connect to others. Any suggestions?
<thor89> ho riavviato il sistema come scritto sulla guida...ho seguito passo passo tutto..ma digitando fglrxinfo non mi compare ciò che dovrebbe
<LjL> !it | thor89
<ubotu> thor89: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vocx> I always knew ubotu was italian
<abdulla> check out my desktop guys :) http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktopm_81765b4.png&srv=img33
<blizzo1> Anyone know which headers package I need to download in order to patch the cx88_alsa module and recompile on a pentium4 machine?
<SpookyET> How do you localise your Ubuntu desktop after installation?
<vocx> blizzo1, by patching you mean actually modifying the source code and then compiling? Do you know how compilation works?
<vocx> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<blizzo1> vocx: yes, I mean actually modifying cx88_alsa.c
<blizzo1> vocx: then unloading my old cx88_alsa.ko module and inserting the new one.
<SpookyET> The pidgin spell checker is using broken American english, how do you change it?
<ricanelite> why is that when I head over to sites like youtube, google video i get audio and sound but if I head over to a site allgames.com I don't get any audio at all?
<alevine> i'm trying to rsync a bunch of backup sets that are mostly hard links to the same file. problem is rsync gets oom errors and dies when building the file list. anybody have a suggestion?
<vocx> blizzo1, I'm no expert but I guess there is no "package" containing only patches. For that I think you would need to get the source code from upstream, or maybe launchpad.
<blizzo1> vocx: I have the patches.  It's the actual kernel source package from ubuntu that I'm looking for.
<vocx> alevine, how big are the files you want to backup?
<blizzo1> I already installed the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic and i386 headers packages.
<desertc> vocx: Wow, that rRootage is an amazing game.  I am surprised something like that, with the great music, was made available in Free Software.
<alevine> vocx: relatively small, it's my home directory
<vocx> blizzo1, oh, I think the package is "linux-source-<version>" or something
<alevine> vocx: but all the backup sets combined are about70GB
<blizzo1> But I still can't find the cx88_alsa.c file to patch.
<blizzo1> vocx, thanks.
<desertc> vocx: I found out how to reset the display resolution!  CTRL-ALT and the number pad + or -
<vocx> desertc, I have a crappy video card, so I can only play rrootage for a few minutes before it crashes, and if I'm in fullscreen the screen ends up with 640x400 as you said.
<Nrbelex> Hi, until recently, my wireless card would connect to all networks. Recently it stopped connecting to the network I need it to connect to but will connect to others. Any suggestions?
<Jaja9292> Hello
<vocx> desertc, it's a good game, I wish I had time (or the guy at Programming Talk in the forums) to hack the code, add different modes, bosses or something, and better music, or a playlist-whatever.
<renegade420> heya can anyone suggest a lightweight programming editor?
<cyphase> Say I want to listen to a live audio stream, but I have to stop listening to it every now and then for whatever reason. Is there a program I can use that would record the stream into a buffer as it's playing, and let me play/pause the stream whenever I need to?
<desertc> vocx: Did you see my fix for the video ?
<vocx> renegade420, basic text editor is a programming editor like gedit,vim, geany. Just pick one.
<renegade420> vocx, cool thanks. Is geany easy to learn?
<vocx> desertc, I did. Now I recall I had read it somewhere before. Not sure if it's an X or gnome specific shortcut.
<f343f34> hey i have a question about ubuntu
<spreadsheet> what?
<f343f34> when i boot from my cd, the desktop isnt oriented right
<spreadsheet> is the question?
<f343f34> the toolbars are a third of the way up the screen
<f343f34> like the bottom and the top arent oriented right
<vocx> renegade420, I would be lying. I haven't used geany because I'm pretty happy with gedit and vim. But others seem to recommend it a lot, because it is lightweight.
<f343f34> anyone got any ideas?
<vocx> f343f34, I believe there is a way to set the screen resolution in the Live CD when booting. Have you tried different resolutions?
<spreadsheet> can't help you, sorry
<f343f34> hmm
<f343f34> no i havent tried that vocx
<p_quarles> f343f34: If you have some reason to not actually install it, you should get a USB drive and use persistent mode
<renegade420> vocx, I would probably opt to trying geany
<renegade420> vocx, because i am running an eeepc
<louist> where do i go to add an icon package?
<f343f34> wait
<cyphase> Okay, I've figured out a workaround.. Open the stream in VLC, use the advanced options to save it to a file, then listen to it in another VLC instance at the same time. I thought that it would only play up to the point that it was at when you opened the file, but it keeps going as the stream is being downloaded.
<f343f34> hey p_quarles how to i use persistent mode?
<f343f34> or how do i enter that mode
<louist> how do i add icons in ubuntu?
<f343f34> would changing the screen resolution not work
<f343f34> ?
<vocx> renegade420, what is that? SOme sort of alien technology?
<quaal> what program can burn bin/cue files
<p_quarles> f343f34: tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<bibstha> how do i mount a usb, like gnome does, unlike pmount through console
<renegade420> vocx, LOL oh it
<vocx> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<renegade420> s the cheapest laptop on the market
<renegade420> http://www.eeeuser.com
<bibstha> pmount works but, it doesnot display the icons on gnome desktop, i'd like a command line tool??
<f343f34> thanks
<desertc> quaal: K3B does it
<Schiz0> How do you get rid of nm-applet? As in, stop it from running on boot
<quaal> desertc, it just failed
<Schiz0> I got my network card working without it
<NetLarIrvine> would 512 ram 500 mgz machine be good enough for 7.10?
<desertc> quaal: cdrecord -dao cuefile=FILE.cue
<desertc> quaal: I'm just using Google, by the way
<f343f34> but do u know why the toolbars would be 1/3 the way up the screen?
<renegade420> NetLarIrvine, maybe Xubuntu
<f343f34> is it the resolution is wrong
<f343f34> ?
<f343f34> toolbars 1/3 the way up the screen = gay
<NetLarIrvine> So what is minimum requirement for 7.10 ubuntu?
<Benalex> Hello all, can I use a burner on other computer on Lan to burn discs using it?
<desertc> renegade420: you are using an Eee PC ?
<_mastro_> hi, there's someone who can edit this page of the wiki? ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller ? i've another card that have the same chipset with problems
<desertc> NetLarIrvine: 256 MB memory is recommended
<Slynderdale> Is it possible to install Gutsy Gibbon without using a live CD? I have an older version of Ubuntu installed and I wanted to know if it would be possble to reformat the drive its on and reinstall with using a boot CD?
<_mastro_> i would like it fixed :)
<Schiz0> Slynderdale: The alt installer.
<NetLarIrvine> so if i had 512 and 500 mgz machine?
<desertc> NetLarIrvine: You might want to try Xubuntu if you have a now machine
<Slynderdale> Schiz0: Where can I find it?
<spreadsheet> www.xubuntu.org
<spreadsheet> or .com
<Schiz0> Slynderdale: On the ubuntu website ? On the download page, check the box that says alt installer.
<NetLarIrvine> I do have a machine, but no CD ROM drive and I can only upgrade ubuntu
<Nrbelex> Hi, until recently, my wireless card would connect to all networks. Recently it stopped connecting to the network I need it to connect to but will connect to others. Any suggestions?
<desertc> NetLarIrvine: You really should learn to use google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ricanelite> someone please head over to allgames.com and tell me if you get any audio?
<Benalex> NetLarIrvine: What version of ubuntu you are running?
<NetLarIrvine> 6.06
<spreadsheet> upgrade, please
<spreadsheet> kidding
<heatmzzr> ubuntu rocks, all but the fact I cant watch or rip dvds
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<desertc> heatmzzr: that's due to your encrypted DVDs.  my friend's DVDs work great
<mozart> guys how do i connect with someone with windows as remote connection to help them out? can i do it through firefox
<desertc> heatmzzr: stop purchasing encrypted dvds and you will be all set
<desertc> heatmzzr: those things can get you into lots of trouble
<heatmzzr> im not, im renting them lol
<UserUbuntu> anyone, may help to install azureus in ubuntu.  Couse i never installed a program with .jar
<Benalex> NetLarIrvine: As far as I know you cannot upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10 directly... if upgrading is the only choice available to you, then upgrade to thenext version ... then to the next and so on... PLAIN PAIN IN DA BRAIN!!
<silent_> heatmzzr: make a statement, download.
<mozart> guys how do i connect with someone with windows as remote connection to help them out? can i do it through firefox
<NetLarIrvine> oh I know
<NetLarIrvine> I am upgrading to 7.04 first
<desertc> heatmzzr: there are easy ways to get encrypted dvds to play on Ubuntu, but I am not allowed to talk about electronic restriction circumvention
<silent_> desertc: not in this channel
<NetLarIrvine> All I wanted to know what the system requirements were for 7.10?
<heatmzzr> no i havent even been able to watch them yet, only had ubuntu for about a week, figure id figure it out sometime
<silent_> NetLarIrvine: LOW
<mozart> i need to connect to someone to help them out on the other side of the globe running windows, whats best and easy, VNC
<heatmzzr> silent_? makea statement?
<NetLarIrvine> my processor is 500 mgz and my ram is 500mgs
<silent_> NetLarIrvine: good to go
<silent_> NetLarIrvine: might be a bit choppy though, I suggest xubuntu... or, you know, buy a computer for 20 dollars and run it decently
<Benalex> NetLarIrvine: anyway... if this cannot fit GutsyGibbon (which I doubt) you can instal Kbuntu.. it is for old machines
<NetLarIrvine> yea i know, but the shipping on computer 20 is like 30
<desertc> NetLarIrvine: Walmart is selling Linux computers for $200
<NetLarIrvine> ha ha
<silent_> NetLarIrvine: look into xubuntu
<tifine> join #mysql
<alfermp> desertc, Wall-mart sold out ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Benalex: Kubuntu is not for older machines
<NetLarIrvine> can you switch to xubuntu from ubuntu?
<desertc> alfermp: they do restock their merchandice, right?
<NetLarIrvine> I do not have a working CD rom drive
<desertc> NetLarIrvine: yes, they are just additional packages
<silent_> NetLarIrvine: yes, install XFCE and make it the default session
<alfermp> ok let me check on the website desertc
<desertc> alfermp: buy it direct from the manufacter and they will pre-load Ubuntu on it for you
<Jack_Sparrow>  NetLarIrvine it will run at 500 mhz.. but a bit slow.. I would suggest Dapper 6.06  full featured and stable with lts
<mozart> i need to connect to someone to help them out on the other side of the globe running windows, whats best and easy, VNC
<spreadsheet> or maybe some other linux
<sleepcat> http://opensolaris.pastebin.ca/816860
<alfermp> do u know what kind of computer is? desertc
<sleepcat> can I add this command to ubuntu?
<sleepcat> I'd like to call it search
<Nrbelex> Hi, until recently, my wireless card would connect to all networks. Recently it stopped connecting to the network I need it to connect to but will connect to others. Any suggestions?
<desertc> alfermp: all the specs are online
<desertc> !wifi | Nrbelex
<ubotu> Nrbelex: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<utty> does anyone know of a problem setting up a dialup connection with netscape
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepcat: under places you have a search function
<Nrbelex> desrtc, I've searched for this issue with no luck
<sleepcat> Jack_Sparrow: ??
<Benalex> Sorry I meant Xubuntu
<sleepcat> Jack_Sparrow: is that a command line search function that searches for text within a file?
<utty> i had everything running great then no internet so had to install windows again to get help
<desertc> Nrbelex: Sorry, I don't know your hardware.  Does your computer vendor support Ubuntu configurations?
<Benalex> NetLarIrvine: Read System Requirements https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements?highlight=%28Requirements%29
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepcat: that is the problem pasting a link with small descripton.. no it will  not
<ouellettesr> hello i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and im trying to open the printing menu to connect to my network printer, it says Error: There was a problem connecting to the cups server, then it just closes. Can someone help me figure this out?
<Nrbelex> desertc, it was working fine until very recently, so I suspect it's not a compatibility issue, although it is from the bcm43xx family
<desertc> Hardware problems you just can't fix on your own?  Next time, buy a computer with Ubuntu preinstalled and supported
<sleepcat> NetLarIrvine: if you're having trouble with ubuntu, you may try Solaris 10.  It is a bit easier to get going
<spreadsheet> solaris!
<spreadsheet> isn't that like 40 g?
<spreadsheet> or 4?
<heatmzzr> i think i must have got lucky with my vaio and installation, it was a snap. unless i want to watch a movie
<desertc> heatmzzr: an encrypted movie
<sleepcat> Jack_Sparrow: i'd like to get my search command placed in the /bin directories of every UNIX and unix-like system
<SniperFromHell> Can anyone help me with accessing a networked printer via the wireless network?
<Ttech> SniperFromHell, yea
<Joshooa> Hey when I try to watch videos on google or youtube, they either wont play or they play incredibly slow. Sound works okay, but the video is incredibly skippy. Any ideas what's wrong? I've tried using both gnash and adobe for my flash but it doesn't seem to matter
<Ttech> whats your issue
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepcat: This isnt the place for that kind of discussion...
<sleepcat> Jack_Sparrow: where is the appropriate place ?
<Ttech> sleepcat, this is for ubuntu.
<Ttech> Not Solaris
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepcat: this is a help and support room..
<desertc> joshooa: is it AMD64 Ubuntu?
<Joshooa> desertc: Nope, 32bit, but it is AMD
<desertc> Joshooa: nevermind then
<XiXaQ> how can I force vnc to use a particular audio interface? It keeps choosing the wrong one.
<desertc> XiXaQ: set the default in alsa
<utty> does anyone know of a problem setting up a dialup connection with netscape
<sleepcat> does ubuntu overwrite grub when doing updates?  When I was triple booting with ubuntu, solaris and windows it seemed that ubuntu would overwrite grub whenever i installed a package
<XiXaQ> desertc, elaborate please?
<ouellettesr> HelloH i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and im trying to open the printing menu to connect to my network printer, it says Error: There was a problem connecting to the cups server, then it just closes. Can someone help me figure this out?
<XiXaQ> desertc, all other applications use the right interface, just not vlc.
<ilovefedora> hello
<ilovefedora> i want to change my server from fedora to ubuntu
<ilovefedora> is there a howto around?
<YannTech> ouellettesr, try to install CUPS in synaptics panel
<sleepcat> the problem was that solaris has its own version of grub that understands UFS and when ubuntu overwrote it, it made solaris unbootable
<desertc> XiXaQ: oh, sorry, I thought you said VNC
<ricanelite> where can I install Urban Terror?
<desertc> XiXaQ: I know nothing about VLC
<XiXaQ> desertc, I did. Typo :)
<adelie> ilovefedora: I have always wanted to just change the repositories and just apt-get upgrade
<YannTech> VLC use normaly ALSA
<YannTech> do you have sound with mplayer ?
<adelie> ilovefedora: then just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ouellettesr> YannTech: Isnt Cups installed by default?
<YannTech> normaly cups is installed
<p_quarles> adelie: that won't work on fedora
<ilovefedora> didnt think it would
<soulrider_> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ilovefedora> my isp can install it for me i think
<adelie> ilovefedora: I have actually installed a large number of fedora components into ubuntu successfully just by apt'ing yum
<ilovefedora> i have a server with fasthosts
<Ttech> :)
<p_quarles> ilovefedora: there's no way other than to just reinstall -- the two use different package managers
<XiXaQ> YannTech, I have sound. I just don't have sound on the right audio interface. I have two. Everything works perfectly in all other applications. I have to use vlc though, because the movie I'm watching has subtitles that totem doesn't recognize.
<adelie> p_quarles: why, just curious?
<Herbo> hello folks
<ilovefedora> is there an app for ubuntu server that will allow me to setup a shared hosting service
<Herbo> I've such a problem in sound card
<utty> ive got everything set up for dialup even the driver but it wont work with netscape
<adelie> p_quarles: aptitude is in the defora yum repository
<adelie> p_quarles: fedora*
<p_quarles> adelie: ok -- didn
<YannTech> XiXaQ, mplayer works with subtitles (but i know this is a workaround)
<p_quarles> didn't realize that :)
<SniperFromHell> Hi. my problem is i dont know how to access my campus's printer over a wireless network, although i do know how to access its wireless network.
<XiXaQ> YannTech, perhaps I can try.
<sleepcat> how can i stop ubuntu from overwriting grub?
<Herbo> I can't hear any voice and even if its maxed I hear a low voice
<SniperFromHell> the network manager said to search using Windows SMB/Samba
<YannTech> in VLC in settings, enable the advance option
<SniperFromHell> but that didnt return any results
<ouellettesr> YannTech: i have the cups
<YannTech> in audio tabs you can choose many options
<heatmzzr> totem and vlm, neither play my dvds
<adelie> p_quarles: I havn't had any problems using yum and aptitude... but honestly I am suprized... and havn't really tried to break it
<simone1> ciao a tutti
<spreadsheet> heatmzzr, download restricted formats
<YannTech> ouellettesr, ok if cups seems to be installed and the GUI can't work, I don't know more :(
<Herbo> can anybody help me regarding this issue ?
<adelie> sleepcat: it doesn't unless you tell it to
<ouellettesr> ok
<p_quarles> adelie: yeah, it doesn't sound like something to do with a production server, but I guess it could work
<Herbo> Here's my sound card
<kelsin> SniperFromHell: should be able to goto admin -> printers, it might find it with new printer, or you can select windows SMB printer then browse
<ouellettesr> can anyone help me get my laptop to connect to my network printer?
<YannTech> you can try to configure your printer in firefox
<adelie> herbo: don't ask to ask
<SniperFromHell> yes, KELSIN, i tried that (sorry for saying ur name in caps, i want you to notice the message)
<adelie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SniperFromHell> i still got no results
<Herbo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<heatmzzr> spreadsheet, you mean the movies, or add something to totem
<YannTech> cups listen on port : 631 ( http://localhost:631 )
<sleepcat> Ubuntu does overwrite GRUB whenever I install something!!!!  I know this because after I install something in ubuntu and then reboot to go into solaris, it doesn't boot.
<YannTech> you can try on this way ouellettesr
<SonicChao> SniperFromHell, just saying someone's name will usually ping their client, elerting them of the message.
<spreadsheet> heat, yes
<Herbo> adelie, I've typed my problem
<kelsin> SniperFromHell: I have a good irc client that hilights the msg if my name is caps or not, and you couldn't find the printer by browsing? You should ask the network manager where to find it, and maybe just type the path in
<XiXaQ> YannTech, unfortunately, that also uses the wrong interface.
<sleepcat> i have to reinstall the Solaris version of GRUB which understands UFS (the filesystem that solaris uses)
<heatmzzr> spreadsheet, which one? haha
<ouellettesr> YannTech:  i can connect there but i need to get ubuntu on my laptop to see it as the defaut printer
<adelie> sleepcat: sorry. I know it can be skipped... doesn't it ask you where to install grub? and can't you just close it at that point?
<larrywells> still there savetheWorld?
 * SonicChao recognizes BB88 
<adelie> Herbo: sorry, must have missed it then.
<YannTech> XiXaQ, expand the audio menu
<BB88> Hello SonicChao ?
<SniperFromHell> kelsin: testing the highlight thing. and yea it didnt work. ill ask next week. thanks.
<YannTech> in output module > ALSA you can choose the device
<Herbo> I've such a problem in sound card
<XiXaQ> YannTech, I installed gmplayer..?
<Herbo> I can't hear any voice and even if its maxed I hear a low voice
<sleepcat> adelie: this is _after_ the install.  Lets say I want to download codecs.  I do this and then I try to boot into solaris, it doesn't work!
<SniperFromHell> SonicChao: can you see this? i just want to make sure im doing it right
<SniperFromHell> also, is it case sensitive?
<YannTech> (sorry I have a french version I don't have the good name of menu)
<UserUbuntu> anyone, may help to install azureus in ubuntu.  Cause i never installed a program with .jar
<SniperFromHell> or the name can be any casing?
<kelsin> SniperFromHell: well if it's a window's shared printer that's how to add it :-( unless you ahve an error not much else we can do from here :-(
<SonicChao> SniperFromHell, yes. I turned red on my screen and it beeped [xChat]
<ni1> anyone know of any real time memory editors? like OllyDbg, BlackIce, or Cheat Engine for linux?
<SonicChao> It*
<passbe> if i have an unsupported tv tuner card (usb), am i able to emulate windows on my ubuntu box and get the usb device working throught hat ?
<passbe> that*
<Herbo> adelie,  I can't hear any voice and even if its maxed I hear a low voice
<adelie> sleepcat: I must be missing something. Sorry, havn't used solaris very much, and even then only as a VM
<YannTech> passbe, maybe no but you can try
<XiXaQ> YannTech, I can't find any audio menu.
<passbe> YannTech:  hmm ok thx
<adelie> Herbo: volume is super low, but definately there?
<Herbo> adelie, even if you max you volume control
<YannTech> in VLC settings ?
<Herbo> adelie, yup
<XiXaQ> YannTech, you told me to try mplayer?
<Herbo> adelie, volume is there but with low sound
<adelie> Herbo: Have had the same problem. do you possibly have a volume control on your keyboard? (how it has happened to me)
<XiXaQ> YannTech, there is no setting to choose sound card in vlc, as far as I can tell.
<simone1> qualcuno mi aiuta
<sleepcat> adelie: if you triple boot, with windows, linux and solaris, only the solaris GRUB version understands all 3 operating systems.  The one in Ubuntu doesn't understand Solaris' UFS filesystem
<YannTech> yeah, mplayer is a workaround but I remember vlc have many, many, many options
<Herbo> adelie, no it ain't work
<Law506> can you have the desktop cube and emerald at the same time???
<YannTech> XiXaQ, VLC permit to select wich sound card you want
<Herbo> adelie, What does it supposed to be ?
<XiXaQ> how?
<adelie> Herbo: most applications, particularly media players, can set their own volume, than I am sure there is your speaker volume. There is also a sound driver volume, AND a system master volume
<kelsin> Law506: the desktop cube is drawn by the windows manager (compiz or beryl if you're using an old system), emerald is the part that draws windows borders, so yes
<XiXaQ> YannTech, I've searched for it for months.
<Law506> hmm
<Herbo> adelie, would like to see any info because I can't figure it out
<sleepcat> hence, it seems like ubuntu does a check everytime there is a install or upgrade using apt-get which installs the ubuntu GRUB version thus hosing the solaris one.  Then the person needs to go with a solaris boot disk to reinstall the one they want.  I'd like to be able to prevent ubuntu from touching the grub that i have
<SonicChao> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Herbo> adelie, would you * ?
<adelie> Harbo: So, is the sound on the gnome-panel turned all the way up?
<Law506> kelsin: for some reason once I enabled emerald it wont let me select the cube option in the compiz manager
<YannTech> i don't know if dcc works (ipv6 connection)
<Herbo> adelie, yeah
<kelsin> Law506: by compiz manager do you mean the ccsm?
<adelie> Harbo: speakers are powered, and on, and turned up?
<Herbo> adelie, Volume Control: Realtek ALC861 (OSS Mixer) is maxed
<simone1>  find matrimonio alle bahamas
<XiXaQ> YannTech, if you know how, please tell me.
<Herbo> adelie, everything is ok physically
<SniperFromHell> If I should encounter any network errors after installing these updates, what do I do? Although I shouldn't, since I configured network settings after installing updates for the network manager, then i installed the rest of the updates after that.
<adelie> Herbo: is there a volume knob physically on your speakers?
<YannTech> XiXaQ, http://hades.yanntech.net/vlc-settings.png
<jimmygoon> kde4?
<YannTech> sorry for the french menu :s
<Herbo> adelie, Its a software bug or so
<jimmygoon> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Herbo> adelie, or I've to restart with a diff modules " lsof :
<Law506> kelsin: if that is what is under System-Preferences-Advanced Desktop Settings
<Law506> then yes
<XiXaQ> YannTech, there is no choice of sound cards there?
<Herbo> adelie, nah
<YannTech> if you refresh the list
<YannTech> you can choose after
<Herbo> adelie, I hear a very low sound while its working in my windows
<XiXaQ> ah!
<XiXaQ> YannTech, you're my hero! Thanks :)
<adelie> herbo: are you sure the speakers are plugged into the microphone out and not the line out? line out required powered speakers (amplifier)
<Herbo> adelie, then its not a hardware issue
<kelsin> Law506: so it's not giving you any messages when you click the checkbox next to the cube, just doesn't select it?
<YannTech> no problem XiXaQ ;)
<Herbo> adelie, its a system issue i persume
<adelie> Harbo: same problem between windows and ubuntu?
<Law506> kelsin: correct
<kelsin> Law506: can you trying runnig it from the terminal with "ccsm" and see if you get any errors when trying to select desktop cube?
<adelie> Harbo: the speakers can be in the wrong port and you will still get sound, specifically line out
<Herbo> adelie, what I've mentioned Its working normally in windows and hear no sound in Ubuntu " to be honest hear a very low sound "
<Law506> kelsin: k, hang on
<jimmygoon> So are there kde4 packages in gutsy-backports, a page on the site says there is supposed to be, but I don't think its accurate? I just want to test out KDE4 on my pc
<nickrud> jimmygoon, I downloaded them a while ago from backports, didn't work (didn't try hard either)
<YannTech> it's the time to sleep ( 02:30 AM )
<Herbo> adelie, lets fix the issue likewise I've no sound recognized at all
<YannTech> bye bye
<adelie> Harbo: ok, caught up. try the sound test in system -> preferences -> sound? there you can try different drivers / setups and try to play test sounds
<alex_> I have a problem with my xserver. I got it running but it's in 1024x768 and I don't want to ruin it again by trying to up it to 1280x1024. Thanks a lot.
<Herbo> adelie, could you consider that instead ?
<jimmygoon> nickrud, hum, maybe I'll see if someone else has a more "reliable" repo up
<Law506> kelsin: nevermind, i had deselected Automatic Plugins and it took awway the cube, I got it now, thanks for the assist though
<nickrud> jimmygoon, could be better now, there were conflicts with multiple packages having the same file in them
<Mo9a7i> Hi every one ,, i got a problem with installing xine-lib saying missing cdrom ioctl ,, is there a way to avoid that ?
<Alphamonkey> take your computer
<Alphamonkey> and bash it against your head
<nickrud> Alphamonkey, you must have a mac
<Alphamonkey> that usually fixes most problems
<Mo9a7i> does it ?
<Alphamonkey> yup
<Alphamonkey> works everytime
<adelie> Harbo: ?? Sorry I didn't get what you probably explained before I got here just a bit ago, but from what you have said now, if it works in windows, and not in ubuntu, you should be able to resolve the issue through the config test in the sound preferences panel
<Mo9a7i> you do it ?
<Law506> I find taking the office space approach to electronics works... sometimes
<Alphamonkey> yeasssssssssssssss
<ricanelite> anyone could help me install urban terror?
<kelsin> Law506: np glad you got it
<Mo9a7i> good for you ,,
<Alphamonkey> but unforunatly it has some SIDDEEE AFFE#EECTSS
<n00bie> i need some guidance on how to set up wlan in ubuntu... my wlan card is a Intel proset 2200bg... i have dedicated button for enabling/disabling the card, but this doesn't work
<nickrud> !wireless | n00bie
<ubotu> n00bie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n00bie> i need some guidance on how to set up wlan in ubuntu... my wlan card is a Intel proset 2200bg... i a have dedicated button for enabling/disabling the card, but this doesn't work
<p_quarles> ricanelite: do you have the download? it comes with an installation script
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie which ubuntu are u using?
<bjbum> does anyone know if the Restricted Drivers Manager installs the very latest stable proprietary drivers like Envy does? or if they're slightly dated?
<Mo9a7i> cdrom ioctls ,, anyone ?
<Herbo> adelie, It can't be fixed from the config test because Its working but like you've reduce your sound volume but its not anymore
<nickrud> bjbum, for gutsy, it 8.37 something
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy gibbons)
<BB88> Does anybody know how I can change how Firefox in Ubuntu 7.10 handles IRC Server open requests?
<ricanelite> yeah i have the install script on my desktop just can't get it running
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie gutsy should recognice ipw2200
<dasickis> i'm running ubuntu gutsy gibbon with all the updates but my cpu runs extremely hot
<bjbum> nickrud, ahh. So if I used Envy it should give me newer drivers?
<dasickis> 77C
<dasickis> i have hp dv5000 and i'm googled everything i could and haven't found anything that works
<p_quarles> ricanelite: you'll need to run it in the shell. go to the directory, and type ./name_of_script
<jals> what flag do i need to add to rsync to make it delete stuff on the destination directory that's not on the original?
<ricanelite> well it is sitting on my desktop
<ricanelite> i have terminal open
<adelie> Harbo: well, other option, if you left click on the sound applet, there is a "open volume control". certain setups have very low volume by default. I get that with my optical sound
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: how can i verify this?  (bare with me, i'm new to this :)
<p_quarles> jals: the flag for that is --delete
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie try iwconfig in the command line
<p_quarles> ricanelite: so, move it the script to your home directory
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: http://pastebin.com/d5f92d1fa
<ricanelite> okay
<ricanelite> what else?
<Herbo> adelie, everything is maxed in playback
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie you using network-manager right?
<nickrud> bjbum yes, but don't expect much support here for envy
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: hmm, no
<p_quarles> ricanelite: run the script -- type ./name-of-script
<maek> can anyone tell me why I cant save a profile in network manager?
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie: on the right top corner is there anything to manage networks?
<Herbo> adelie, can we try to reload the snd modules
<jals> thanks p_quarles
<adelie> Herbo: there is nothing else to turn up?
<ricanelite> right now im in ricanelite@ricanelite-desktop:~$
<YannTech> byebye everyone
<ricanelite> do i need to move to my home? and if so how?
<YannTech> ipv6 power ;-)
<alphaiceman> hi everyone
<Herbo> adelie, perhaps there's something wrong with the modules or sound driver configuration
<p_quarles> that is your home directory
<Herbo> adelie, or there's nothing to do with it at all
<adelie> Herbo: dpkg --reconfigure alsa will let you manually configure it, if you really want to try that.
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: well, there's an icon where i enable/disenable both 'Networking' and 'Wireless'
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: both are checked
<ricanelite> ricanelite@ricanelite-desktop:~$  ./urt40-linux-installer.sh
<ricanelite> bash: ./urt40-linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: +can  somewhere in there
<alphaiceman> I'm trying to get compiz working on Dell D610 with intel graphic card, can anyone help please
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie ok soy give a left click over that icon and what do you see
<t3hwiz0rd> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<p_quarles> ricanelite: sudo chown ricanelite urt40-linux-installer.sh
<ricanelite> ??
<ricanelite> im sorry
<p_quarles> if you run that command, it will allow you to run the script
<adelie> Herbo: but it is really hard to say what it could be without actually witnessing the symptoms. I have about covered every problem I have seen and its fix. the `dpkg --reconfigure alsa' I have never had to do to get sound to work, but... as long a it already doesn't work, why not.
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx:  'connect to other wireless network', 'create new wireless network' and 'manual configuration'
<ricanelite> it went right back ricanelite@ricanelite-desktop:~$
<Herbo> adelie, --reconfigure is not the correct option
<adelie> Herbo: oh, btw, are you using alsa or oss?
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie ok, so it seems that you can connect to wireless networks, do you have any specific one that you want to connect?
<adelie> herbo: hmm... sec
<Herbo> Herbo, don't know , how do I know ?
<p_quarles> ricanelite: it will allow you to run the script -- you still have to run the script manually
<ricanelite> okay
<ricanelite> how?
<p_quarles> with the command I gave you earlier
<onats> how do i run commands and put them in background mode?
<p_quarles> onats: use nohup
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: yes, my own access point, though it isn't set up yet
<adelie> Herbo: sorry, `debconf --reconfigure alsa-base'
<onats> p_quarles, it still doesn't run in the background
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie: ok so click on 'connect to other wireless network' and enter the information of your wireless network/AP
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: in windows i know i had to push the dedicated wireless button to enable wlan, but that button doesn't work in linux
<alphaiceman> doe's anyone know how to get compiz working on a dell D610
<p_quarles> onats: what command are we talking about here?
<onats> emerald --replace
<Herbo> adelie, how do I know about alsa or oss ?
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie: you have to enable wireless card by pressing that dedicated button and after that you have to setup your wireless network with 'Connect to Other Wireless Networks'
<nickrud> p_quarles, nohup gedit & for example, you can even close the terminal you ran it in
<Herbo> adelie, btw Unknown option: reconfigure still now work
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie: you will be asked to enter the information of your network
<KinPumpkinKing> my fullscreen application suddenly turns window and locks my system, only ctrl+alt+something works... anyone knows ow to figure that out?
<ricanelite>  sudo chown ricanelite urt40-linux-installer.sh
<ricanelite> ?
<Herbo> adelie, not*
<adelie> Herbo: If you had checked out System -> preferences -> Sound, it will tell you what sound driver is being used for each sound device, and lets you change it.
<nickrud> erm, onats nohup gedit & for example, you can even close the terminal you ran it in
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: well, i don't really have a name for it yet... i tried 192.168.0.1, but that didn't work
<Ose> I'm installing Ubuntu (From Fedora) with Unetbootin and it's freezing at "Detecting Hard Disks and Other Hardware".. I've had Ubuntu before (Though with Wubi) just fine.
<p_quarles> onats: so, you want to run that command repeatedly? rather than just at startup?
<jimmygoon> wait, why are we using "nohup" for?
<Xsss4hell> I have Ubuntu Gutsy an I have a 16Mbit connection, but why is my maximum download speed 500kb/s? On Windows I have 1.9MB/s - >2MB/s
<qwaz> I have a window that I would like to open down in the lower left hand corner of my desktop. I have set the window to open with a title and created a rule to match on that tile. However, when I launch the application it places the window about 200 pixels higher than where I have instructed it to be placed.
<Herbo> adelie, everything is autodected
<nickrud> jimmygoon, for the ability to disown the app from the terminal
<Herbo> adelie, except sound capture
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie you have to setup your AP to have an SSID, then you will have to setup the network configuration, it will ask you to enter the SSID and if it has an authentication method and so on
<MenZa> Xsss4hell, depends on mirrors you download from.
<alphaiceman> please can anyone help me with compiz on Dell D610
<qwaz> All my other placement rules are working except in this area of the desktop
<jimmygoon> nickrud, is that really required? why not just do "gedit &" (I really don't know any different)
<Herbo> adelie, debconf --reconfigure alsa-base .. --reconfigure still unknown option
<MenZa> !anyone | alphaiceman
<ubotu> alphaiceman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: yes, but the dedicated button i keep talking about wont work
<motherlode> hello
<nickrud> jimmygoon, try that, then exit the terminal. You could also do disown <tab> after running that, though
<motherlode> HEIL HITLER
<motherlode> HEIL HITLER
<adelie> Herbo try setting your sound out manually rather than auto detect
<motherlode> HEIL HITLER
<motherlode> HEIL HITLER
<MenZa> !ops | motherlode
<ubotu> motherlode: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<motherlode> HEIL HITLER
<motherlode> HEIL HITLER
<motherlode> HEIL HITLER
<nickrud> !ops
<qwaz> wtf
<MenZa> Nice one, LjL
<p_quarles> jimmygoon: gedit & will not work if you want to close the terminal
<Xsss4hell> MenZa no, I use the same
<qwaz> thank you LjL
<osmosis> http://dpaste.com/28110/    /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error
<bu> hola
<bu> alguien habla español
<LjL> !es | bu
<ubotu> bu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alphaiceman> ok, I have a dell latitude D610 with intel graphic card and I'm trying to get the compiz 3d desktop effect working
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie: that button only enables the wireless card, using that button will turn on/off the wireless card and that doesnt mean that it will connect to a network
<jimmygoon> hm, interesting, is it that way on alll gui apps? and if so what is the function of "&" then? or is it just that the terminal issues a "hangup" call and gedit close obediently?
<alphaiceman> I have already install compiz manager
<onats> p_quarles, i just run it once so the titlebards of my windows are replaced. right now i dont have titlebars!
<bu> thanks
<nickrud> & is run in the background, jimmygoon .
<Ose> Install freezes at "Detecting Hard disks and other Hardware" - I'm installing Ubuntu (From Fedora) with Unetbootin. I've had Ubuntu before (Though with Wubi) just fine.
<Xsss4hell> Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]	4.907 kbit/s 	(613 kByte/s) On windows this is over 2000
<Xsss4hell> Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [++]	1.091 kbit/s 	(136 kByte/s) On windows this is over 200
<onats> nickrud, is there any other command?
<Slynderdale> I'm currently dual booting Windows and Linux. The problem is, I don't have a working CD drive with boot support. I want to reformat my current linux install and install Ubuntu/Gutsy Gibbon instead. How can I do this without a boot/live CD?
<Herbo> adelie, same voice in test
<jimmygoon> nickrud, hm, I see. thanks for the infos, I will get out of the way now :O
<qwaz> I have a window that I would like to open down in the lower left hand corner of my desktop. I have set the window to open with a title and created a rule to match on that tile. However, when I launch the application it places the window about 200 pixels higher than where I have instructed it to be placed.
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: i know, but when pushing that button a led on my laptop should lighten, but it doesn't... i should probably install some kind of driver for it...
<Herbo> adelie, can you give the correct command to reconfigure alsa
<IMYojimbo> anyone know Quicksilver (for Mac)?
<p_quarles> onats: can you just run it in the session startup sequence?
<IMYojimbo> http://groups.google.com/group/JQuickSilver/web/jquicksilver---new-features-29-11-07
<alphaiceman> did you get that ubotu
<Xsss4hell> howto CUT the speed limit?
<osmosis> dpkg.log just says   2007-12-14 17:43:59 status half-configured munin-node 1.2.5-1
<adelie> Herbo: Thanks about the last I know of. I evidently forget how to use debconf. I only use it to fix video problems. try googling debconf for howto's
<adelie> herbo: gotta go unfortunately. best luck
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie so that means that the functionallity of thaat button is not working but it doesnt mean that your wireless card is not working
<nickrud> onats, often I run gedit & (or some other app) in a terminal, then want to close the terminal and keep gedit. I would then type disown <tab><tab> , then I can exit the terminal and keep the app
<alphaiceman> I have Gutsy
<jimmygoon> Slynderdale, it is possible to do a network install with ubuntu, though I've never done so
<IMYojimbo> Quicksilver for linux (soon) : http://groups.google.com/group/JQuickSilver/web/jquicksilver---new-features-29-11-07
<nickrud> onats, not sure if that's what you're after, what is your use case?
<onats> nickrud, where do you type the disown? in the same terminal?
<jimmygoon> alphaiceman, so you know ubotu is a bot
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: well, maybe not...
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie just try to connect to the wireless network dont pay attention to that button
<Slynderdale> jimmygoon: Do you know where I can information on it?
<jimmygoon> Slynderdale, google? ubuntu wiki? lemme see what I can dig up for you
<nickrud> onats, yes. it's part of terminal job control; you can play around with <app> & ; <app> ; ctl-z , fg , bg, disown
<Slynderdale> jimmygoon: Thank you for your help
<Ose> Slynderdale: Unetbootin is what you're looking for.
<onats> nickrud, ok.. here's the scenario. right now, i don't have titlebars in my windows (bug, can be fixed by restart, but don't want that option). Accdg to flare183, i can just type emerald --replace to replace my titlebars. but when i run it, i can't close the term..
<KinPumpkinKing> if I get a new video card, what brand should I get? I mean, what are the ones that DO conflict with ubuntu 7.10?
<onats> weird
<alphaiceman> need help with getting compiz working on Dell D610 with Ubunto Gutsby
<nickrud> onats, simplest way around that is alt-f2  emerald --replace
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing:  generally people have less trouble with an nvidia card than ati
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin,  but I'm having trouble with an nvdia card
<jimmygoon> Slynderdale, soemthing like this : http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<nickrud> onats, but that would be a good app to learn how job control works
<nickrud> lots of immediate visual feedback :)
<alphaiceman> when I turn on the desktop effect, the system tells me that it doens't support it
<onats> nickrud, pressing ctrl+z worked...
<onats> nickrud, the titlebars remain...
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: then I'm confused by the question :) ATI/Nvidia are the only two I know of if you actually card about fast 3d graphics
<Ose> Slynderdale: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html Gives a tutorial. Once you boot into it it'll download the necessary files and install.
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: shouldn't the browser load a configuration page for the router when entering 192.168.0.1  if the wlan card is active?
<onats> nickrud, what is ctrl+z?
<nickrud> onats, that suspends the app. now, type bg <tab>
<alphaiceman> is the a driver etc. that I would need to get compiz to work on Dell D610
<onats> nickrud, it shows bg %emerald
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, but I heard both nvidia and ati have trouble with Ubuntu, so I'm looking for a different brand...
<Xsss4hell> Can somebody tell me why Ubuntu makes my internet download experience bad? It gives me only 4Mbit instead of possible 16Mbit, NO WINDOWS gives me the full speed. I'm surfing through eth0 so, it's not due to wlan distortions. Can somebody tell me howto make Ubuntu optimize for DSL?
<ari_stress> hi all, where is the best way to download ebook?
<nickrud> onats, yes, that's the only job you have running in that terminal
<onats> no manual entry for bg
<qwaz> I have a window that I would like to open down in the lower left hand corner of my desktop. I have set the window to open with a title and created a rule to match on that tile. However, when I launch the application it places the window about 200 pixels higher than where I have instructed it to be placed.
<jimmygoon> Slynderdale, look at the section titled "Server and Network installations" : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation?highlight=%28install%29
<onats> nickrud, so i take it if i close this term, it will also terminate that job?
<jimmygoon> Slynderdale, that should be tons of stuff!
<onats> nickrud, yup it did.
<Ose> Install freezes at "Detecting Hard disks and other Hardware" - I'm installing Ubuntu (From Fedora) with Unetbootin. I've had Ubuntu before (Though with Wubi) just fine.
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: those are the main two, you can buy something less (some random brand) but you're definitely not going to get good desktop effects with it (intel is ok but I don't know if they make standalone cards)
<nickrud> onats, yes. But: you can also say   disown <tab><tab> (iirc it takes two) , and then close the terminal without losing emerald
<mohkohn> I am having trouble sorting out permissions for Virtualbox-OSE from CVS. I am already in vboxusers
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, so, if I have an okay nvidia card that is giving me trouble, I should stick with it? :/
<mohkohn> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=3371
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie: if you are connected to the network hyes
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: also i tried connecting like you said (typing a random network name)
<n00bie> RoAkSoAx: because there isn't set a network name yet
<n00bie> ... but that doesn't seem to be wokring
<n00bie> *working
<onats> nickrud, let me try that.. it doesnt seem to do anything when i press <tab><tab>
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: I would suggest that yes, what card and what's your issue?
<nickrud> onats, http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_77.html should give you a grip on job control
<RoAkSoAx> n00bie you will have to set a network and then do that
<onats> nickrud, thanks for the link. will read up
<mohkohn> I had to build from CVS because I need the 2.6.24 kernel for my laptop to boot and for wireless to work.
<nickrud> onats, disown <tab>
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, it's a GeForce4, 64mb... my fullscreen grames are all normal, but after a while they pop in windows mode for no reason
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, and Ubuntu stops receiving my commands
<alphaiceman> Kelsin do you know how to get compiz working on intell graphic card mobile intel 915GM
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, excelt for ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+backspace
<Ose> Install freezes at "Detecting Hard disks and other Hardware" - I'm installing Ubuntu (From Fedora) with Unetbootin. I've had Ubuntu before (Though with Wubi) just fine.
<kelsin> alphaiceman: not to well, it just works on my asus laptop without me doing anything
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: what full screen games are we talking about?
<alphaiceman> oh , ok,
<osmosis> how can I get more info on this?
<osmosis> # dpkg-reconfigure munin-node
<osmosis> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: munin-node is broken or not fully installed
<mohkohn> How do I set up permissions so that I can use virtual box as a regular user?
<LjL> mohkohn: add yourself to the 'vboxusers' group
<kelsin> alphaiceman: what happens when you try to enable desktop effects? Does it just say it can't?
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, well, flobo puyo turns into window mode but it doesn't lock up my system, but tremulous does once it goes into window mode on it's own
<ari_stress> mohkohn: put your user as vbox group
<alphaiceman> yes it says it can't
<alphaiceman> so it goes back to the default
<alphaiceman> I have compiz manager
<mohkohn> ari_stress, is that in addition to vboxusers? I am already a member of vboxusers.
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: to me that doesn't sound like a graphics card issue (honeslty I have no idea though), have you tried running them in a differen Xserver? It's kindof complicate but can lead to less problems
<LjL> mohkohn: no, vboxusers is enough. have you rebooted after installing virtualbox?
<kelsin> alphaiceman: does "xdpyinfo | grep -i composite" return something in a terminal?
<qwaz> I have a window that I would like to open down in the lower left hand corner of my desktop. I have set the window to open with a title and created a rule to match on that tile. However, when I launch the application it places the window about 200 pixels higher than where I have instructed it to be placed.
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, I wouldn't know how to do that
<mohkohn> yes LjL
<alphaiceman> let me try Kelsin
<ari_stress> mohkohn: i believe that's all needed
<LjL> mohkohn: what's the output of « ls -l /dev/vboxdrv »?
<mohkohn> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=3371
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, different X server = different distro?
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: I would assume that the problem is something else happening, grabbing the screen from the game, and then bam... can lock up everything... honestly I don't know about how to solve it. I would obviously try to limit what else is running while playing a game
<brennanos> I cant seem to convince Ubuntu to keep my display resolution settings intact between logins... it always reverts back to 1024x768
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: no no no, you can run a second X windows server with only the game running. People did it a lot with quake III and unreal etc
<LjL> mohkohn: uh... i'm missing a lot of things. 1) what are those question marks?  2) why do you have a "vbox" directory in your home, and what is it?  3) well, not a question, but use "sudo -i" rather than "sudo su"
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: so like you can hit ctrl-alt-F1-6 to get to the consoles and 7 to get the the gui, you can then do F8 to get to the game
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, hmm, but I did run with nothing else open but it still did the same thing
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: but it's not the easiest thing to do, just would make it so something else can't "grab" the screen away from the game
<worknsole> anyone here know how to change a user SID in samba besides with pdbedit -U (isn't working)
<maybeway36> KinPumpkinKing: if F8 doesnt work, try F9
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, I see... I'll try that now, thanks
<theunixgeek> How do I access my Linux partition on a Mac?
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: I would google a bit to find out if others are having that issue, but it def doesn't sound like a graphics card thing
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, oooh, except I need to run XQF to play the game...
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: I would also run the games from the terminal redirecting output to log files
<mohkohn> LjL, It is built from CVS. The question marks come when I ls -la as a user. as root it ls -la is normal.
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, yeah, I'll try with the terminal now...
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: "game-commands 1> stdout.log 2> stderr.log" to see if any errors happen
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: so even if it crashes you mgiht be able to see an erro in those two files after reboot
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, actually I found a way of not having to reboot, I just hit ctrl+alt+backspace, that still works...
<alphaiceman> no Kelsin it doesn't return anything
<Ose> Install freezes at "Detecting Hard disks and other Hardware" - I'm installing Ubuntu (From Fedora) with Unetbootin. I've had Ubuntu before (Though with Wubi) just fine.
<maybeway36> hmm...
<n00bie> i need some guidance on how to set up wlan in ubuntu... my wlan card is a Intel proset 2200bg... i have a dedicated button for enabling/disabling the card, but this doesn't work
<maybeway36> Ose: can you do Unetbootin from another OS, or use a CD?
<kelsin> alphaiceman: you don't have the composite extension enabled, make sure you have the composite section in xorg.conf, one sec, finding it
<Ose> My CD drive is borked and all I have installed is Fedora.
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin, I'll google a little... thanks for all your help
<alphaiceman> ty Kelsin
<kelsin> alphaiceman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84711
<Xsss4hell> Can somebody tell me why Ubuntu makes my internet download experience bad? It gives me only 4Mbit instead of possible 16Mbit, NO WINDOWS gives me the full speed. I'm surfing through eth0 so, it's not due to wlan distortions. Can somebody tell me howto make Ubuntu optimize for DSL?
<kelsin> alphaiceman: don't need to read the whole thing but make sure those three lines enabled composite are in your xorg.conf (have to sudo edit, like "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Ose> maybeway36: My cd drive is borked and all I have installed is Fedora 8. Would that make a difference? I thought all it did was initialize the download and install?
<brennanos> Ose: I had trouble with IDE installing Ubuntu just recently.  I had to enable to enable the generic IDE driver in the boot parameters
<maybeway36> Ose: I'm not really sure
<Ose> brennanos: Hmm. How would I do that?
<KinPumpkinKing> kelsin,  do you know what's OpenGL's flipping?
<alphaiceman> ty Kelsin, I'm going to try that
<kelsin> KinPumpkinKing: nope :-(
<brennanos> Ose: generic.all_generic_ide=1 as a boot parameter
<darobsta> j
<brennanos> Ose: not sure where or when you have the chance to do boot parameter the way you are installing
<Ose> brennanos: Not sure how to setup boot parameters.. First time on Linux, mostly. Hit e on UNetbootin in GRUB?
<brennanos> Ose: yes
<swisgard> anybody know why tools such as nmap, scanrand, paratrace, etc always fail or just don't do anything? i have used them before on a default ubuntu installation, and they worked without me having to tweak anything
<kenro> Anyone know to which directory povray textures go?
<brennanos> then there will be like three lines of "stuff"
<Ose> Brennanos: Okay, I'll try that then. Thanks!
<swisgard> but on this laptop that doesn't seem to be the case
<paynegod> hey.. im at the archive url to download the kernel source to install programs like my nvidia drivers and kppp what to i need to download? the generic headers, rt headers, generic image, the hole orginal source, or any combo i just mentioned?
<brennanos> then you pick a line and hit 'e' again, then stick that string I gave you at the end
<kelsin> paynegod: shoudl be able to just install the linux-headers package
<paynegod> just the headers?
<kelsin> paynegod: and the nvidia driver, any reason you want to use the nvidia one instaed of the nvidia-glx-new package?
<kelsin> paynegod: most packages just need the headers, but it does depend on what you're installing (nvidia just needs headers, don't know about kppp)
<paynegod> kelsin: i get extremely poor performance with my os on my linux machine
<osmosis> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: munin-node is broken or not fully installed    Any ideas ?
<osmosis> all i did was a normal  apt-get install munin-node
<osmosis> on a clean system
<paynegod> kelsin: the frame rate i imagian is like 10 ish "guessing" just opening a program is a waiting game
<n00bie> i need some guidance on how to set up wlan in ubuntu... my wlan card is a Intel proset 2200bg... i have a dedicated button for enabling/disabling the card, but this doesn't work
<kelsin> paynegod: did you install the nvidia-glx-new package and did you check that direct rendering was on?
<bingung1> #jakarta
<LjL> mohkohn, uhm, i use the official Ubuntu package... wouldn't that be a better idea? :| anyway, the vbox directory seems to not be executable (directories should be), so try sudo chmod u+x ~/vbox
<paynegod> kelsin: direct rendering?
<kelsin> paynegod: you can run "glxinfo | grep direct" in a terminal
<mohkohn> LjL the official package works for the official kernel. My laptop doesn't boot with the official kernel. I will try your suggestion. thanks.
<kelsin> n00bie: the button probably won't do anything in ubuntu without other work (most likely, it depends) but the 2200 should be enabled and working by default, do you not see a list of wireless networks when you left click on the network manager applet int he top bar?
<brennanos> hey, sweet, the adobe flash plugin actually works
<paynegod> kelsin: ok il lgive that a try
<paynegod> kelsin: would it give me the option to turn it on if its not?
<kelsin> no it will just tell you if youre 3d acceleration is on or not
<shamas> can somebody help me to install packages to play DVD movies and divX and Xvid
<paynegod> ah ok.
<kelsin> paynegod: either way I would still recommend using the ubuntu package for the nvidia drivers rather then installing the nvidia one
<kenro> test
<paynegod> kelsin: i assumed the drivers packed with the cd were faulty when i checked the restricted drivers manager it said it wasnt on
<n00bie> kelsin: no, i don't... and there are several wireless networks around me
<kelsin> paynegod: did you try to enable it from the restricted drivers manager?
<shamas> hello?
<kelsin> n00bie: does "iwconfig" config in the terminal list your card?
<paynegod> kelsin: yea but it didnt do anything it stayed off
<kelsin> paynegod: with no messages or problems at all?
<kelsin> paynegod: I would try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" to see if it can actually install
<paynegod> kelsin: no  the window flickered and showed me it was still off
<n00bie> kelsin:  http://pastebin.com/d5f92d1fa
<paynegod> kelsin: i tried it a few times in a row with same results
<shamas> where can I find commands to install packages
<kelsin> n00bie: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<Joshooa> Can I get some help installing flash for firefox? I do the install, and it asked for my mozilla path, and I tell it /usr/bin/firefox and it tells me it is not a directory, but which firefox tells me to use that
<shamas> and where do I get these "packages" such as libdvdnav4, lidvdplay0, and libdvdread3 from?
<Jack_Sparrow> shamas: man apt  for apt-get
<kelsin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<p_quarles> shamas: for DVDs, follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<kelsin> Joshooa: does running "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" not work for you?
<Joshooa> kelsin: No, it downloads it but says it's not installed
<n00bie> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/d5c86c7d3
<Joshooa> kelsin: I tried that first
<Jack_Sparrow> kelsin: the installer for flash has been broken since the last upgrade.
<brennanos> Joshooa: I just installed that plugin
<brennanos> Joshooa: like 4 minutes ago
<kelsin> Jack_Sparrow: I thought it was fixed recently
<brennanos> Joshooa: it installed in ~/.mozilla
<Ose> Brennanos: No luck.. Stalled again. Any other ideas?
<kelsin> n00bie: if you right click on the network manager applet do you have wireless enabled?
<shamas> thanks guys I'll check it out :)
<ConstyXIV> is there a good linux/windows benchmark program?
<Jack_Sparrow> kelsin: I thought so too, but had problems again today..  the installer has not been updated for the recent flash udate.  You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<brennanos> Ose: that sucks
<Joshooa> brennanos: Well it says, Download Done. md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz  The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<n00bie> kelsin: yes, i do
<mohkohn> LjL, thanks that sorted the permissions. I will note in my Tomboy notes.
<alesan> hi, what should I do to install the java plugin on 64bit??
<kelsin> Joshooa: I would listen to Jack and put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<brennanos> Joshooa: yeah, I got that too, yesterday.  I went directly to Adobe's download site and got it there, then ran the installer
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: you cant compare / benchmark them against each other.  It is like comparing Apples and oranges.
<kelsin> n00bie: does "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" give you results?
<brennanos> Joshooa: but yeah, it appears that just the .so needs to be in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Ose> Brennanos: Last time I used Wubi to install Ubuntu on Windows and then transfered it to its own partition.. And *then* updated to 7.10. That should be the same, right?
<brennanos> Ose: not sure
<DarthJesus> hi
<n00bie> kelsin: eth1      No scan results
<Jack_Sparrow> Ose: wubi is a bad idea
<paynegod> kelsin: assuming i cant get 3d acceleration working with the packaged drivers witch header package do i need to get the nvidia package to compile?
<Joshooa> I don't have ~/.mozilla/plugins
<brennanos> Joshooa: odd
<kelsin> paynegod: normall linux-headers will get what you need
<Ose> Jack_Sparrow: That's what I figured.. I hadn't discovered UNetbootin at the time. I used UNet for Fedora, but I'd like to switch back to Ubuntu.
<paynegod> kelsin: generic?
<Joshooa> Whatever i put for Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Joshooa> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> Joshooa: hold off for a day or so. they will get it straightened out
<Ose> Jack_Sparrow: It freezes at detecting hardware, though.
<cylence> good evening/day/morning :)
<kelsin> paynegod: there should be a packaged called "linux-headers"
<brennanos> Joshooa: try downloading the installer from Adobe... it should report your Firefox install directory
<kelsin> paynegod: a virtual package pointing to what you need
<Joshooa> brennanos: I am currently using the installer from adobe
<kelsin> paynegod: so a "sudo apt-get install linux-headers" should suffice
<paynegod> theres several types labled generic,rt,virtual,server ect.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ose: use the alt cd or F6 at start - install   then boot options.
<cylence> can anyone remind me how I can restart my init.ds stuff, as in if I make a change, how can I set it in motion
<alphaiceman> Hi Kelsin, when I perform a sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf  I got an empty file? should there be something?
<paynegod> kelsin: my linux system isnt internet able right now  im flash driveing everything to transfer over
<kelsin> Joshooa: if you're trying to install to /usr/lib are you running as sudo?
<p_quarles> cylence: sudo /etc/init.d/program-name restart
<brennanos> Joshooa: and where does it tell you your FIrefox install is?
<Joshooa> brennanos: It wants my installation path, and I can't find it. I tell it what which firefox says, it says no, I try /home/joshua/.mozilla, it says no, I try /home/joshua/.mozilla/firefox, it says no
<Ose> Jack_Sparrow: WIth Unetbootin? My CD drive doesn't work so I'm stuck with this method.
<jdw> cylence: sudo /etc/init.d/<whatever> restart
<Joshooa> kelsin: I am running it as Sudo now, have tried it non root and as root
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | Ose
<ubotu> Ose: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Joshooa> which firefox gives me /usr/bin/firefox
<brennanos> Joshooa: and you dont have a .mozilla directory in your home folder?
<kelsin> alphaiceman: by default nothing is there, it uses defaults, try adding on ly those lines, if that doesn't work obviously remove them to get back to normal
<Joshooa> brennanos: No I have .mozilla
<cylence> jdw: thank you!!! geesh lol
<alphaiceman> ok
<brennanos> Joshooa: but no plugins folder?
<Joshooa> brennanos: Then firefox in that
<Joshooa> brennanos: No, no plugins
<alphaiceman> thanks
<jdw> cylence: no prob
<kelsin> paynegod: most likely you need the generic if you're running the generic kernel which most likely you are
<brennanos> make a plugins folder
<cylence> jdw: is there a way to restart pretty much everything in that way?
<brennanos> then copy that .so file into it
<Joshooa> brennanos: In firefox, I have pluginreg.dat, but that's the only reference to plugin I can find
<cylence> everything = in the init.d dir
<jdw> cylence: Not really. I would think rebooting is the quickest way to restart everything.
<Joshooa> brennanos: And I had gnash installed, and about:plugins showed me it was installed, but it wouldn't work, firefox kept telling me to download plugins
<alesan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Joshooa> Or just not playing
<paynegod> kensin: ok thanks i havent changed anything its a fresh install from cd
<cylence> jdw: fair enough, thanks again
<jdw> cylence: you could do an init 1 then an init 3 (or is it init 5 in Ubuntu?). That will kind of do wha you want...
<muuluu> hi
<muuluu> anyone here
<muuluu> Q? PLS?
<kelsin> !anyone | muuluu
<ubotu> muuluu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | muuluu
<ubotu> muuluu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n00bie> kelsin: what should i do then?  i'm desperate to make wlan work :-)
<muuluu> ok
<muuluu> thanks
<cylence> jdw: not sure about ubuntu, but very good point!
<paynegod> kelsin: would have ben nice if the headers were pre-packaged in the distro cd
<cylence> jdw: thank you, it's been a while since I worked in linux at all ;) so that helped a lot
<jdw> cylence: glad to help
<Joshooa> Where else could i try for a valid installation path of firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> paynegod: What you have them take out to put the headers in?
<kelsin> n00bie: does "dmesg | grep -i eth1" give anything alarming?
<kelsin> paynegod: most people don't need them on the cd, there's only so much space
<muuluu> what types of hardwares are compotable with ubuntu? Mine is core to 2 duo 6600 Geforce 7300 gs asus MB?
<swisgard> anybody know why tools such as nmap, scanrand, paratrace, etc always fail or just don't do anything? i have used them before on a default ubuntu installation, and they worked without me having to tweak anything
<kelsin> muuluu: you should be fine
<alphaiceman> kelsin, I get an error, file doesn't exist can't save file, what do I do?
<jdw> swisgard: what are the errors?
<paynegod> Jack_Sparrow: i dunno.. maybe overburn it at the end of the cd maybe?? ;-)
<muuluu> but any type of linux has freezing problem
<kelsin> alphaiceman: what do you mean? what exactly are you doing when getting that error?
<n00bie> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/d3b98bc2b
<swisgard> jdw: with paratrace and scanrand they just sit there and never do anything. and nmap usually gives a "connection reset by peer" flood of messages and then says that all ports are open
<kelsin> muuluu: what?
<Jack_Sparrow> paynegod: IT is a subject for offtopic.. not the help room
<muuluu> i asked here and google can't find the reason?
<Myrtti> paynegod: most of people don't need them
<kelsin> Mudkipz: are you saying you have ubuntu install and are getting freezes a lot?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | muuluu
<ubotu> muuluu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<muuluu> all the linux has freezing problem on my machine like ubuntu mandriva suse fedora
<jdw> swisgard: OK, dunno about paratrace and scanrand, but the nmap thing sounds like a network issue. Are you nmapping a server that may have a firewall on it?
<alphaiceman> well I do a sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf then I copy and paste those three lines to enable compsite and perform a save
<ch8ind> uhh if i delete something on a mounted nfs drive were does that go lol
<swisgard> jdw: yes. but i've been able to nmap the same stuff before.
<kelsin> ch8ind: deleted it with the gnome file manager?
<jdw> swisgard: have you tried the -p0 option with nmap?
<swisgard> jdw: and paratrace is for that purpose, mapping firewalls.
<swisgard> jdw: yes
<ch8ind> i selected it and sent it to the trash
<ch8ind> its not in the trash can
<alphaiceman> but I get an error saying that the file doen't exist and that I can't save it
<Jack_Sparrow> alphaiceman: that is a bad command to use.. it can really mess up your permissions... use gksudo gedit    ... gksudo for all gui apps
<Joshooa> Does it matter where I run the installer from?
<swisgard> jdw: i am behind a router, but i don't see why that would be holding it up. also tor and privoxy don't work.
<muuluu> is there anyone can say what the problem is?
<kelsin> alphaiceman: yeah try what Jack_Sparrow says and use gksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> alphaiceman: and note   X11   not x11
<onats> what's a good keylogger program?
<alphaiceman> yes thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<muuluu> or the hardware to recoomend?
<muuluu> sorry recommend
<kelsin> n00bie: can you pastebin "lsmod"
<muuluu> hnm noone answer again!!!
<jdw> swisgard: Hmmm...well, I guess the logical thing to do next would be to bypass the router and try these tools. That would at least eliminate the router as a problem. Seems to me it must be something on your end, though, if you can't use these tools on any remote host
<brennanos> Joshooa: have you tried just manually copying the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<brennanos> Joshooa: just create the plugins directory yourself
<Joshooa> No Ij ust got it
<ch8ind> woot found it
<ch8ind> i was scared for a moment
<kelsin> muuluu: have you tried disabling acpi with any of these distros?
<ch8ind> :D
<Joshooa> brennanos: I exited and did it again, and this time it just said, "Do you want to install it here?" and I said yes, and it did it
<n00bie> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/d2251de95
<swisgard> jdw: another possibility perhaps is that i'm just using an internal wireless antenna, rather than a wired connection like i used to have. i know this obviously makes a difference for sniffing (no wire to sniff from) but for these kinds of tools should not make a difference should it?
<Jack_Sparrow> muuluu: I showed you the link for supported hardware... Did you read it?
<muuluu> yes i tried that
<Jack_Sparrow> People..goodnight, I am too tired to continue...  play nice..
<muuluu> ok i'll red it
<Joshooa> brennanos: I wonder wtf happened, I've been trying to get flash going for days
<kelsin> n00bie: try a "sudo modprobe -r ipw2200 && sudo modprobe ipw2200"
<muuluu> thansk jack
<Joshooa> brennanos: Anyway it works now! On to  youtube!
<jdw> swisgard: It won't for nmap (not sure about the other tools). I use it on wireless all the time.
<muuluu> goodnight
<kelsin> n00bie: and then the "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" again
<brennanos> Joshooa: excellent
<Joshooa> brennanos: And now there is a plugins directory
<n00bie> kelsin: eth1      No scan results
<kelsin> n00bie: try "sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower on"
<kelsin> n00bie: then that list command again
<wy> help! How can I restore my xorg settings? I don't have the original xorg.conf
<alphaiceman> I added the three lines, and saved the file, but I still get desktop effects can't be enabled
<n00bie> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/d6b1f240f
<kelsin> alphaiceman: is compoisite enabled? "xdpyinfo | grep -i composite" returns something?
<n00bie> (didn't proceed with the list command)
<onats> !logger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onats> !keylogger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keylogger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alphaiceman> well it comes back with composite
<LjL> !fishing > onats    (onats, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !info lkl > onats
<FluxD> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<onats> ljl, ty
<kelsin> n00bie: can you try "sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower 20"
<kelsin> alphaiceman: ok so one thing at least set up
<foso> can anyone point me to the dawn of ubuntu login manager? i cant find it now, thanks
<kelsin> alphaiceman: if you run ccms in the terminal, when you try and enable do you get any errors?
<n00bie> kelsin: Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :
<n00bie>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Input/output error.
<kelsin> n00bie: damn this is odd :-(
<muuluu> well
<kelsin> n00bie: can you paste the output of lspci?
<alphaiceman> well I get into compiz manager, then I try to enable effect under appearance and it give's me an error after toggling the graphics or trying saying it can't enable effects
<muuluu> i really like to learn linux but but freezing problem makes me slow down and stack even make me give up?
<Krisiun> Hello, when trying to get suspend working on my desktop pc. In bios i can choose from S1, S3 or auto. Which should i use?
<n00bie> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/d3a66414c
<kelsin> alphaiceman: yes I know, can you run "gnome-appearance-properties" in a terminal and try to enable effects and if it fails see if any errors appear in the terminal?
<Myrtti> muuluu: since it's freezing with many distros...
<kelsin> Krisiun: whichever works? S3 is better but might not work on more hardware then S1
<kayce> hello, i need help on making a logical hdd array, using 2 250gb hard drives for 500gb on ubuntu 7.10, can someone help?
<bigal> !fglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigal> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kelsin> muuluu: I didn't see an answer if you said this before, have you tried disabling acpi?
<JoshBorke> which module in compiz enables the mode to show all open windows on the current screen?
<Myrtti> muuluu: have you considered the problem might be the hardware?
<Krisiun> kelsin: well, ive tried S3 and auto and neither work so ill give S1 a try later, thanks
<muuluu> i tried acpi=off
<Myrtti> :-/
<porthose> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kelsin> n00bie: I can't figure it out, your stuff looks EXACTLY like mine except no txpower and of coursenot giving any results scanning
<muuluu> yes it might be coz of hardware like my MB Asus and GPU Geforce 7300 GS
<muuluu> i searched 3 weeks now
<Rafabe> hi...what are the reasons why GRUB would fail installing?
<muuluu> i tried all the  methods from google]
<n00bie> kelsin: hmm, darn ;(
<Rafabe> during installation, that's where it fails. I'd previously installed successfully.
<kelsin> n00bie: I would assume it has to do with radio off and no txpower but the two commands to change that are failing :-( so I don' tknow
<muuluu> noapic, nopic acpi=off changes mouse freezing to desktop freeze?
<n00bie> kelsin: what is txpower
<n00bie> ?
<muuluu> should i try changing GPU?
<muuluu> or MB
<kelsin> n00bie: the amount of power to use when sending signals, it's also the only thing differen in your and mine iwconfig outputs
<kayce> does anyone know how to set up a 500gb logical array using 2 250gb hdd's?
<kelsin> n00bie: has anything appeared at the end of the dmesg output after running the txpower commands?
<muuluu> use partition manager
<Myrtti> muuluu: have you run memtest?
<muuluu> yes it's ok
<Myrtti> for how long did you run it?
<muuluu> it's been 3 weeks until oo:00 till 4 am everyday
<kelsin> muuluu: you've been running memtest for 3 weeks?
<n00bie> kelsin: [ 6998.592000] ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Command timed out.
<n00bie> [ 7289.136000] ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Command timed out.
<kayce> im on the lie cd atm... wth was that, everything just changed on my screen
<n00bie> kelsin: wait, there are more lines... i'll paste
<kelsin> n00bie: k
<muuluu> no i mean, i'm tying to fix the issue it's been 3 weeks now
<bigal> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Myrtti> !paste | n00bie
<ubotu> n00bie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<muuluu> i tried couple of time did that (memtest)
<Myrtti> muuluu: try running it overnight
<muuluu> now it's 3 o'clock in uk
<bobgill> What would be the command to copy files from one folder to another, skipping files that are the same ?
<nonoo> unban me from #kubuntu someone
<nonoo> ardachcile is a faggit
<kelsin> bobgill: rsync can handle that
<muuluu> hehe lol i'm tired now have to sleep but have to learn
<Myrtti> muuluu: and two hours more in Finland
<Myrtti> ;-)
<muuluu> hehe lol
<LjL> nonoo: #ubuntu-ops
<Samussamus> Are there a ubuntu flavor for picture production?
<Samussamus> I do a photo studio and I would like to use ubuntu on it
<alphaiceman> I open preference appearance visual effects and enable extra effects, the lcd flickers and then I get desktop effect could not be enabled, do I need the 915resolution
<n00bie> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/d29ec2bad
<muuluu> i work 48 hoursa week and 4-5 hours dleep gonna die soon :(
<chuckf> does anyone know who plans the UDS?
<muuluu> i really need to learn or die i've got only 2 way learn or give up but can't give up hehe
<kelsin> n00bie: can you hit your wireless on/off button once, and then run "sudo modprobe -r ipw2200 && sudo modprobe ipw2200" and then see if the iwconfig output is better
<muuluu> sorry not me ;-)
<muuluu> ididn't plan that UDS ;-
<muuluu> )
<n00bie> kelsin: it's the same
<kjp2> is there a way to have avahi broadcast dns information? ie that the server X is at 10.0.1.195
<Oscar_T> #ubunto beginners
<kelsin> n00bie: try one more thing, run "sudo modprobe -r ipw2200" then hit that wireless button or whatever then "sudo modprobe ipw2200"
<kelsin> n00bie: after that can you paste the end of dmesg again?
<muuluu> ok noone gonna help me to learn it  i'm so sad i don't wanna stay forever with Windows
<zarac> any suggestions for a gui media players?
<kelsin> zarac: people enjoy rhythmbox, banshee, listen or exaile. I like mpd combined with sonata
<Menisk> muuluu, what do you wanna learn?
<zarac> thanks kelsin  =D
<muuluu> yeah, I'D REALLY LIKE TO LEARN IT
<Menisk> muuluu, What is it you want to learn?
<muuluu> Linux
<chuckf> what do you know about it?
<muuluu> ?
<Menisk> muuluu, Install it and try it then. Or run the live CD.
<cristhian> u may think im a dreamer but im not the only one. is there somethin like Sony Vegas video editor for linux ubuntu ?
<n00bie> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/d53aa53ea      (i tried next last commands you gave me a few times, as i wasn't sure if i had pushed the button before or not)
<muuluu> hehe i'm trying but no help
<jdw> Any MOTU's in here?
<Menisk> muuluu, What are you stuck on?
<muuluu> 3 weeks now everyday even google can't help me
<Menisk> muuluu, It helps if we know what the issue is so we can help.
<muuluu> freezing problem makes me stop learning everything
<Menisk> muuluu, You need to be specific. When do you freeze?
<kelsin> n00bie: what key is your wireless on/off key?
<muuluu> first mouse stops then i tried acpi=off it's makes worse, MAchine stops freezing
<Myrtti> muuluu: what gpu driver do you have?
<cristhian> is there any full featured video editor for linux ubuntu ?
<kelsin> n00bie: some people say their bios's have an option to turn off the wireless on/off switch, I would try doing that as well, so that you CAN'T turn it off etc
<muuluu> any time i don't really know any application anytine
<n00bie> kelsin: it's a shortcut button  (intended for windows i guess)
<Ttech2> I need a little help. OR I have a question, is there a better start menu for Ubutnu? Faster editing? Etc?
<kelsin> n00bie: that line about the key being off in dmesg is DEF it, what type of computer do you have?
<muuluu> but not long very soon about max time 15 min
<n00bie> kelsin: it's an   aopen tundra 1557e
<kelsin> n00bie: I would def check in the bios and see if you can turn the wireless switch off
<whyameye_> would I install 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu for Intel Core Duo (iMac)?
<kelsin> whyameye_: I always recommend installing 32bit no matter what
<Menisk> whyameye_, Do 32. You can do both but 64 has compatability issues.
<kelsin> whyameye_: just imo 64bit is more trouble then worth for desktop use
<n00bie> kelsin: ok, i will try that
<n00bie> kelsin: thank you for now
<muuluu> but there is on google most of the problem bug is with 64?
<kelsin> n00bie: but that is your issue, obviously solving it is not trivial, but your wireless card thinks it's off somehow :-(
<whyameye_> kelsin: but it will run 64, huh? I've installed 64 on other machines with the ia32 libs and if I have trouble I just install the 32 bit apps and am fine.
<kelsin> whyameye_: honestly I don't know :) sorry
<whyameye_> Menisk: 64 has compatibility isssues with core duo or Imac specifically or just in general has compat issues?
<Menisk> whyameye_, Don't use 64bit unless you have a good reason. For everydays stuff there is no beneifit and it has compat issues.
<Menisk> whyameye_, It has issues because more dev focus is on 32 as it s used more.
<Menisk> whyameye_, 64 will become better when more people use it.
<cristhian> come on there must be a video edition lover at here.  dont disappoint me !
<whyameye_> but I am confirming core duo is a 64 bit processor? That's the part I didn't know...
<Menisk> whyameye_, Core 2 duo is 64bit.
<muuluu> hnm when i talk about freezing thing everyone run away from me???
<cristhian> please videoLover tell me a full featured video editor for my ubuntu! im gettin crazy
<mzracer360> anyone recommend me a good text-based CD ripping software that I can use with my Ubuntu 7.10 server edition?  Thanks!
<kayce> there is bound to be one
<bigal> how determine my x version
<muuluu> freezing problem anyone can help?
<Menisk> muuluu, We can't help when you're not specific about it.
<kelsin> cristhian: cinelerra is the only one I've ever heard of
<Rodietze> ;(
<whyameye_> mzracer360: cdrdao
<whyameye_> mzracer360: sorry I misread. I don't know about ripping.
<c0mp13371331337_> Anyone here using a Logitech Access keyboard?
<kelsin> muuluu: you have an EXTREMELY generic issue. without more info we've said everything we can, check the ram, check the power supply,, check your graphics card, try acpi etc
<cristhian> thnx at least i have an idea now
<Rodietze> can't isntall it on my HP Pavillion laptop
<muuluu> Well i'll start everything with hardware
<Rodietze> does that really work on hp laptops?
<kayce> i use a wireless logitech keyboard and mouse
<BB88> How can I edit the default programs that are associated with .mp3 opening?
<thejinx0r> Hi Guys, I'm trying to customize my own kernel. I was wondering if the info about a setting is not enough about what it does, where can I find out what it does?
<kelsin> BB88: right click on an mp3 and goto propertire and then the openwith tab
<c0mp13371331337_> Kayce - Does your keyboard have Vol +/- keys?
<tehm0nk> does mdadm have any settings that can be tweaked or something
<kelsin> thejinx0r: the source unfortunately, or just googling it
<kayce> yes, need setpoint for them to work
<BB88> kelsin: Thank you.
<kayce> in which Logitech doesnt suport Linux
<c0mp13371331337_> kayce - Setpoint, is that a program?
<kayce> with setpoint at least
<tehm0nk> mdadm is installed, but it will not recognize my raid stripe setup
<kayce> for wireless as far as i know, yes
<thejinx0r> kelsin: oh well, google hasn't been too friendly with me in the past couple days with kernel customization. Thanks anyways. Maybe I'll hit break with google soon enough :)
<kelsin> thejinx0r: yeah there really isn't a one stop shop for random kernel config settings unfortunately
<kayce> wired may have its own program, but Logitech still doesnt support Linux, unfortunatly
<kelsin> thejinx0r: (afaik, that I've found)
<c0mp13371331337_> kayce - Well mine isn't wireless, but the volume buttons work very oddly.  Regardless of the current volume level, Volume Down mutes, and volume up unmutes but leaves the volume at 0%, regardless of how many times I press it.
<kelsin> c0mp13371331337_: did you try System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts and reassigning the keys to volume up and volume down again?
<mzracer360> anyone else know of a good text-based CD ripping software that I can use with my Ubuntu 7.10 server edition?
<BB88> Anybody know if Wine Emulator will allow Visual Basic 6.0 to run?
<kelsin> mzracer360: I think abcde is good, I havn't used it though
<c0mp13371331337_> kelsin - oh yes, been all through the keyboard shortcuts, keymaps, etc.  It all points keys correctly, but doesn't seem to work.
<kelsin> BB88: Wine is not an emulator! (Sorry I actually don't have any useful info about your question, probably should check the wine appdb)
<kayce> hm..
<abdulla> what is a light good app to open .rar files?
<kelsin> abdulla: if you install the rar package then the gnome file-roller app can open them like tar.gz and zipfiles
<BB88> kelsin: The title in the depositories is quite misleading 'Wine Windows Emulator', but thank you nonetheless.
<abdulla> where is rar package ? in add/remove or synaptic kelsin
<kelsin> BB88: yeah I know :-( even though the title contradicts that title :-(
<wy> How can I tell which package is providing a file?
<Stupid^Kid> i wan't to study Gimp so i open the home page of gimp.org
<kelsin> abdulla: search synaptic for rar, I just normally install the rar and unrar-free packages
<Wing> wy: Install the apt-file package and run apt-file search <filename>
<abdulla> thanks kelsin
<muuluu> i have custom built Machine with GPU: Geforce 7300GS CPU: Core to duo 6600 MB: Asus P5ND2 SE first Mouse freezing, i tried UBS Legacy off on Bios settings Desktop freeze, tried ACPI=off Desktop freeze with any applications running random time changed graphinc drivers from Nvidia site, Ad or Remove Synaptic package MGR, With all types of Linux(Suse Fedora Ubuntu Mandriva) ?
<kelsin> wy: dpkg -S <file>
<Wing> wy: Or what kelsin said.
<wy> Thanks!
<Stupid^Kid> i wonder what's the difference between docs and tutorials
<kelsin> wy: the dpkg is for installed package,s you need to install apt-file like Wing said to find stuff in packages you don't have installed
<Rodietze> muuluu I have the same problems
<Rodietze> muuluu but I got a laptop, I always used linux but this is impossible now, NO LINUX distro runs on it...
<muuluu> Rodietze What is ur HArdware?
<Rodietze> HP Pavillion 2gb ram, hd sata 160 gb, nvidia 7150M
<Rodietze> amd Turion64 x2
<muuluu> M
<Rodietze> dual core
<muuluu> Mboard?
<muuluu> is it ASUS?
<muuluu> chip? is it Nforce?
<Rodietze> yeah asu
<Rodietze> asus
<Jack_Sparrow> muuluu: and if you run vesa mode for video do you guys have the same problems?  or just trying to up the res with the nvidia drivers?
<Rodietze> nforce
<wy> It seems it hangs at "Setting up apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ..."
<Rodietze> Jack_Sparrow vesa? haven't tried just, nv and vga
<muuluu> MOst of the problems Nvidia with Asus MB hnm?!!!
<kelsin> wy: it take a LONG TIME, think about what it's able to do lol
<kelsin> wy: look for filenames in packages that you don't have installed, thats like 15000 packages
<muuluu> i tried but no diff?
<Rodietze> Jack_Sparrow it isn't possible with Ubuntu... ubuntu just can't start the X when installing...
<wy> kelsin: Gosh...
<Rodietze> muuluu yeah and I thought that was a good config....
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodietze: do you get to cli?
<Rodietze> always used to be for me..
<kelsin> wy: I mean on my systesm it took like 5-10 minutes but still :) it does look like it's hung, just let it finish :)
<Rodietze> Jack_Sparrow cli?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodietze: linux version of DOS prompt  command line interface.
<Rodietze> nope
<Rodietze> should I get that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodietze: if you get to there try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rodietze> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodietze: get the alternate cd  text installer.
<muuluu> how to get that CLI thing?
<Rodietze> oh the alternate cd text installer? what is this option when about to install ubuntu?
<Rodietze> nogui ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I only booted back to grab my mail..
<Rodietze> ok I'll turn it on and put the ubuntu CD on the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> alternatecd is text based installer for Ubuntu  .. yes, you will get gui in the end
<kayce> can someone that knows about hdd logical arrays help me please?
<Rodietze> Jack_Sparrow yeah yeah, but how can I install ubuntu in text mode? coz it always start with the GUI
<kelsin> Rodietze: the alternate cd has that option on the boot screen
<muuluu> i tried with text installer but there is no option to conf nultiboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodietze: Get the ALTERNATE cd
<Jack_Sparrow> guys..  I only was reading along while getting my mail...   good luck
<Rodietze> Jack_Sparrow oh I got it, I thought I could use the regular cd just typeing some command...
<muuluu> right
<muuluu> link for the TEXT installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Rodietze> muuluu man
<Jack_Sparrow> look right below the regular download...
<Jack_Sparrow> muuluu: are you also trying to dual with... ugh..Vista..
<Rodietze> I'm....
<Rodietze> Vista installs at least heh
<muuluu> no with XP
<Rodietze> gee I can't believe it...
<wy> kelsin: It finished. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> muuluu:  I dual with XP no problems there
<muuluu> i'm afraid of installation hehe
<muuluu> is ti then thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all.
<muuluu> i'l tyr with that
<kayce> does anyone know about making a logical hdd array? not trying to make a redundant array, but rather just mass storage, and i dont really know how to set it up using a partition editor
<muuluu> GOdd night thanks for help
<kayce> nite muuluu
<muuluu> nn
<wy> It seems I have some issues with FreeAgent drive. the file browser can't view it if it suspended after a long time of idle
<Rodietze> muuluu
<muuluu>    1. Mirror-Mirrors
<muuluu>    2. CD Images
<muuluu>          1. CD Image Mirrors
<muuluu>    3. DVD Images
<muuluu>          1. DVD Image Mirrors
<jdw> kayce: Is there a JBOD option in the partitioner?
<kelsin> wy: I think that's a known issue, a lot of people are PISSED about those drives
<kelsin> wy: google a bit, I think you'll find stuff pretty quickly
<wy> kelsin: Thanks
<kayce> jBOD? let me see
<muuluu> Rodietze?
<kshl_m> Anybody here know which package contains the C C++ libraries in Gusty??
<kelsin> kshl_m: just install "build-essential"
<Rodietze> man It is unaceptable why do we need to CDS just to have an OS installed
<kayce> no, i dont think there is
<Rodietze> that's ridiculous
<kelsin> kshl_m: comes with all the base stuff needed for compiling
<muuluu> use synaptic to search
<shea|up> kshl_m, g++
<kayce> im on the live cd atm
<shea|up> libstdc & libstdc++
<kshl_m> kelsin: 10x
<muuluu> Rodietze?
<n00bie> kelsin: you are a genius! :-))
<puff> Anybody ever build lignumCAD for ubuntu?
<kelsin> n00bie: got it?
<jdw> kayce: OK, just a thought. JBOD is 'Just a Bunch Of Disks" which is one way to logically put a bunch of disks together. Google for setting up a RAID - there's at least one tutorial out there that I know of
<shea|up> and libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<n00bie> kelsin: yes siry bob
<kelsin> n00bie: sweet, enjoy your wireless internet freedom
<abdulla> MY DESKTOP http://img28.picoodle.com/img/img28/5/12/13/alsheeba/f_mydesktopm_582c78c.png   please rate :P
<shea|up> also 4.2, dunno why that's not default
<n00bie> kelsin: i will, tnx again
<shea|up> (stability?)
<kayce> ok
<Ose> Is it safe to stop Gparted resizing a partition? It's been going for 45 minutes.
<Rodietze> does anyone have HP PAVILLION and could Install UBUNTU???
<kelsin> Ose: probably not, it tells you in detail what it's doing
<Rodietze> that is weird first time in 1 thousand that it isn't working.... in my brand new laptop
<kelsin> Ose: if you drop down the detail tree enough
<prakriti> with gparted your best bet is just to be patient
<kayce> i only have 2 250gb hard drives thow, and i though jBOD needs 4 or more? not sure
<crimsun> Rodietze: yes.
<Ose> Kelsin: OH! Didn't see it went further.. Thanks. I'll check it out.
<muuluu> hehe even doesn't work with desktop
<Rodietze> crimsun man how did you do when the Installation fails coz the X server?
<kelsin> Ose: wouldn't advice stopping it, but you can see exactly what command it's running, pretty neat
<Ose> Kelsin: Ahh, it's moving the file system over.. That would be why it's taking a long time then. And yes, it is really neat. Thanks.
<Rodietze> muuluu heh yeah man try debian
<Jude> does anyone know how do i find my pc's port
<Rodietze> it installs at least[
<muuluu> hehe lol]
<Rodietze> but has the some WEIRD problems like not being able to recognize the CD ROM drive nor the screen too
<muuluu> most of the destro's i tried none of them works
<crimsun> Rodietze: it doesn't fail here.  My model (DV6205US) has an i945GM.
<muuluu> but freezing same
<Jude> does anyone know how do i find my pc's port??
<kelsin> Jude: what do you mean by port?
<muuluu> how to check and fix if i have HDD error
<yfk> is there a repository with envy?
<theelbermungster> Hi guys, i am having a little problem with Compiz on ubuntu 7.10 "gusty".
<Jude> kelsin, like the pop mail port is 110, how do i find mine??
<marktrix> ?
<Rodietze> Jude nmap
<Rodietze> Jude I think you want nmap, just google for it or apt-get install nmap
<Jude> Rodietze, what is nmap??
<muuluu> how to check and fix if i have HDD error
<kelsin> Jude: do you mean find which ports are open on your computer?
<speeves> jude: do you mean ip, or port?
<theelbermungster> Hi guys, could you please help me? I am having a little problem with Compiz Fusion on Ubuntu 7.10 "Gusty".
<wy> kelsin: Got a workaround to disable to power management.
<kelsin> Jude: "computers" don't have ports, each type of programs have ports, you can connect to your computer (via your ip) on any port you want, you need to be running a server on a certain port for it to work though
<Jude> kelsin, yes
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster - Don't ask to ask.... just ask! :-)
<beerfan> I just bought a new keyboard with media buttons. The play, next, prev, buttons work but volume controls and mute bring up a volume thing on the screen but have no effect. What should I look at to fix that?
<kelsin> Jude: yeah the nmap program is a program that finds open ports (like Rodietze said)
<Jude> speeves, port
<wy> kelsin: But now it can't show up in the file browser once I unplugged it.
<zarac> yo kelsin ... i'm not getting mpd + sonata working.. sonata connects to the mpd but i don't see any files.. i've thrown in some tracks to the directory in the mpd.conf though.. =/
<limpc> hey.
<kelsin> zarac: there is a comand to make mpd create the db, I don't remember it offhand
<kelsin> zarac: "man mpd" will probably find it
<limpc> does the desktop edition have all the software available to install, as the server edition?
<c0mp13371331337_> beerfan - I was discussing a similar issue not too long ago.  For me, volume-down mutes and volume up unmutes, but leaves the volume at 0%.  Are you getting the same thing?
<speeves> jude: kelsin has a good explanation
<Jude> kelsin, i have rythmweb installed so i need the port to connect to it using a browser
<svladcjelli> limpc: yes
<kelsin> zarac: once created sonata has a right click menu to update the library when you add new files
<kshl_m> kelsin: I get a package not found when I try to install Build_install
<theelbermungster> every time I turn Compiz on the window border suddenly dissapears, and I am forced to use Emerald.
<Jeenyus> can anyone help a newbie real quick, whats the CLI command to add a respitory to the list?
<speeves> jude: is rhythmweb running?
<kelsin> Jude: you'd have to look in the rythmweb help
<muuluu> how to check and fix if i have HDD error
<Jude> speeves, yes
<kelsin> Jude: or google for it, most of us don't have every standard port memorized, just the common ones
<yfk> Jude: ports has to do with the application layer, where any high level connection in a network has a port. a machine has just an ip assigned to it, and to this ip connections can be made with many ports
<limpc> svladcjelli:   - hmm, why are there 2 versions of ubuntu then?
<beerfan> c0mp13371331337_: I don't believe so. The on screen volume indicator moves but there's no change. Same with mute.
<speeves> Jude: if so, netstat -anp should show you
<Jude> kelsin, it gives an example
<zarac> kelsin, .. i don't find this update =/
<rixth> Hi guys. How do I reinstall grub?
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster - Are you using Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<speeves> jude: sudo netstat -anp
<tehm0nk> Can anyone help me with loading universe and multiverse repositories.
<zarac> last time i used mpd i didn't have to update any database .. =/
<svladcjelli> limpc: for package selections among other things, it is well explained on web site
<muuluu> how to check and fix if i have HDD error
<limpc> svladcjelli:   - not really
<theelbermungster> Ubuntu 7.10 "gusty" to be exact.
<jimjam> I'm kind of new to Ubuntu. What method should I use to back up to my external HD?
<Jude> speeves, i ran it without sudo
<beerfan> tehm0nk: System > Administration > Software sources
<kinGk0nG> How to change usplash theme??? Anybody know
<limpc> svladcjelli:  it just says "more info" for the server and desktop editions which gives a generic go-over.. but doesnt say explicitly what the difference is or provide any sort of comparsion chart
<speeves> jude: sudo should show which processes are using which port
<c0mp13371331337_> beerfan - That SOUNDS like an easy fix.  Right-click the audio applet in the panel, click Preferences, and try all of them til you find the one that the volume buttons work with.
<svladcjelli> limpc: they are the same, one has a gui one does not, to put it simply
<Jude> speeves, yea i got the ports listed
<kelsin> zarac: it's RIGHT in the mpd man page, "mpd --create-db"
<beerfan> c0mp13371331337_: yeah, that's the first thing I tried
<limpc> svladcjelli:  hmm okay. thanks
<tehm0nk> beerfan what do i do int here?
<Phurion> Can anyone help me out with loading a chat site java applet on Ubuntu Firefox?
<rixth> How do I reinstall grub? When I get into the grub shell, and type "root (hd0, 0)" I get "error 21; selected disk does not exist"
<ubuntuisloved> hi guys
<beerfan> tehm0nk: check the sources you want. It will have you reload the repo cache
<tehm0nk> i'm trying a walkthrough on raid0 but it just says "tart up the Gutsy Gibbon or Feisty Fawn Live CD, open Synaptic and add the universe and multiverse repositories."
<c0mp13371331337_> beerfan - Oh darn, like I said, SOUNDS like an easy fix.  Well sorry, can't help ya then.  Best of luck though!
<kelsin> rixth: does "root (hd<tab>" generate anything?
<limpc> is there any reason i shouldnt get the 64 bit version?
<limpc> I have a dual-core AMD64.
<rixth> kelsin: nope
<muuluu> no
<limpc> ive heard horror stories about having to recompile stuff to work with 64 bit..
<beerfan> limpc: lots of reasons
<kayce> low compatability wth some programs
<muuluu> u can get 64
<rixth> I'm using the live CD, and I'm chrooted into the install
<rixth> Wait, that's probably the issue. Duh.
<svladcjelli> 64bit edition works fine
<jimjam> Does anyone have a preferred method of backing up their Ubuntu computer?
<speeves> limpc: depends, if you do a lot of multi-media stuff, though it is getting much better
<kelsin> rixth: did you run grub as root too?
<loke_> limpc: Do you crunch numbers (SETI, F@H)?
<rixth> kelsin: yes sudo grub
<svladcjelli> you can do anything on 64 you can on 32, and ubuntu makes it easy
<limpc> i write software.. do realtime video encoding
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster - There should be an option to use Ubuntu's default window manager, Metacity, rather than switching to emerald.  Hold on, I'll see if I can find it.  (I don't use Compiz at all cause it doesn't work on my 3200x1200 monitor setup)
<loke_> Yes, go for it.
<kayce> almost* anything
<limpc> hmm okay..
<svladcjelli> you can run any 32bit app
<svladcjelli> so anything
<kayce> 32bit is generaly supported more then 64bit
<speeves> limpc: video encoding, I would recommend 32bit for now
<loke_> kayce: I can't agree with you.
<svladcjelli> uh do any of you run 64bit? :)
<speeves> limpc: until microsoft starts to support 64-bit codecs better
<loke_> kayce: You can run 32bit apps in a 63bit environment.
<svladcjelli> i have been for years
<kayce> ive run into a couple programs i couldent get to work on 64bit
<Phurion> Can anyone help me out with loading a chat site java applet on Ubuntu Firefox?
<limpc> is there any performance degradation when running 32 bit on 64? I'm assuming some emulation would be going on
<speeves> svladcjelli: not anymore, I need to run a 32-bit vpn client from nortel :P
<kelsin> My only judge is by how many people come in here asking for help with <blah> for 64bit... I don't see the benfit on a desktop machine
<zarac> kelsin, i've done that though.. it doesn't help =/
<svladcjelli> limpc: no
<limpc> hum.  okies. thanks
<tehm0nk> beerfan:  thanks dude
<muuluu> how to check and fix if i have HDD error
<Poul|Raider> Hello, anyone know a good irc channel to ask some questions about asp.net programming?
<Jude> speeves, i got the rythmbox port but when i point it in the browser i don't get it. it shows me "Unable to connect". i have the webcontrol running
<beerfan> tehm0nk: yw
<tehm0nk> i actually got a reply in here lol
<kelsin> zarac: that's really odd, don't know what to tell you, I could double chech about the chroot of course
<speeves> jude: what port is it?
<shea|up> the benefit comes when you are positive you need a ton of ram, mostly.
<tehm0nk> i'm so lost with this stuff lol
<Jude> speeves, 5389
<tehm0nk> first time with ubuntu
<Jeenyus> if anyone has a broadcom wireless card and would like to give me a hand setting it up for Feisty please contact me on AIM at Jeenyus1134  Thanks much :)
<kelsin> Jude: what are you typing into the browser?
<shea|up> if the benefit outweighs the pain then go for it, else no
<speeves> jude: what is your url in the browser?
<speeves> kelsin: :P
<BrianH> tehm0nk - my first time too
<muuluu> how to check and fix if i have HDD error?
<beerfan> tehm0nk: just hang around, it'll come
<shea|up> even xp64 is a major pain.
<Jude> kelsin, speeves, http://you-rb-host:5389/
<shea|up> (windows)
<ubuntuisloved> Has anyone had experience moving from Gnome to XFCE desktop? Im interested in copying my startmenu over ?
<speeves> jude: telnet localhost 5389
<svladcjelli> even? only windows64 is a pain :L
<speeves> jude: what does it say?
<limpc> muuluu:   - chkfs
<kelsin> Jude: try "127.0.0.1:5389"
<kayce> windows* is a pain
<kayce> >_>
<shea|up> ok that's not what i meant to say.
<shea|up> stop thanks
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: Yes I have.
<shea|up> :|
<muuluu> limpc: thanks
<xLE> how can i stop doing a apt-get if i've already closed the terminal?
<Phurion> Java works fine under Opera (Slow, of course) but nothing is displayed for Firefox or Epiphany.
<ubuntuisloved> Odd-rationale: what did you use to copy the info over so i dont have to hand build the menu items
<limpc> muuluu:   wait i think thats wrong
<kelsin> xLE: if you didn't run it in screen it should be stopped
<limpc> sorry its fsck
<speeves> xLE: ps -ef | grep apt; kill <pids>
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: Configuring your menu in xfce (xubuntu) menus is a bit different than gnome's
<svladcjelli> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xLE> righto
<Jude> kelsin, speeves, both the suggestions show "Unable to connect"
<kelsin> Jude: then you don't have the web panel running on port 5389
<muuluu> ok
<Jude> kelsin, it
<speeves> jude: netstat -an | grep 5389
<ubuntuisloved> Odd-rationale: is there a way to convert my items from gnome to xfce for the start menu?
<Jude> is
<Phurion> Java isn't working, it works fine under Opera (Slow, of course) but nothing is displayed for Firefox or Epiphany.
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: You don't have a separate Places and System menu. Inother words, System is a submenu of applictions.
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: do you plan to install xubuntu?
<kelsin> Jude: it's not :) either you have the wrong port, or it's not running on your computer, or there was an error or something, but unable to connect means that there isn't anything on that port
<muuluu> thanks
<ubuntuisloved> no i had ubuntu and wanted to experience the xfce as its lighter on mem
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: Or do you want xfce on top of your ubuntu installation?
<Jude> speeves, it gives me nothing
<speeves> jude: kelsin is right
<ubuntuisloved> Odd-rationale: Ive already installed xfce on top of ubuntu im in it now
<Jude> kelsin, it shows that it is rythmbox running on that port
<kelsin> Jude: what does?
<ubuntuisloved> Odd-rationale: I need to get my menu items over from gnome menu
<Jude> kelsin, netstat -anp
<beerfan> Jude: try disabling daap in rhythmbox
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: I'm afraid your menus will have to edited pretty much by hand. How is your xfce menu now? Is it OK?
<Jude> beerfan, ok , hold
<ubuntuisloved> Odd-rationale: just empty right now ive got a ton of programs to put on it
<The_Doctor_> Is there a better was to edit the menus a faster way, to edit and move items a different app or bring back the "applications://"/
<Jude> beerfan, does not help
<joeamined> hi
<Travis> Hi I just put a hard drive in my server from my older server, the data on it is in a format called LVM2 MEMBER, because my old server was LVM, I just need to get the data off it for my new server? how do I go about this?
<Phurion> Java isn't working, it works fine under Opera (Slow, of course) but nothing is displayed for Firefox or Epiphany.
<unikon> whats the pros and cons of having a ubuntu usb thumb drive
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: Oh, I see. Do you have a ~./config/xfce4/desktop/menu file ( i think that is the correct path)?
<beerfan> Jude: I think I thought you were trying to do something you aren't. I'm not sure what you are attempting.
<ivan> unikon: sticking things into computers is tiring
<joeamined> how to make windows appear when i go to a desktop edge with compiz config please
<svladcjelli> unikon: pros faster, cons computer may not be able to handle booting from it
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster - Okay, not 100% on this one, but open the gconf Configuration Editor, go to apps > compiz > plugins > decoration > allscreens > options and change the value of the key named 'command' to 'metacity'.  May need to restart compiz, not sure.
<tehm0nk> What filesystem do i use for Linux? ext2?
<ivan> ext3
<tehm0nk> ok
<Jude> beerfan, i am trying to access webcontrol through firefox
<tehm0nk> and what kind of partitions should i do for the partitions
<Ttech> How do I reinstall the default ubuntu sounds? I installed (and then uninstalled) ubuntu studio it took the sounds with it. :(
<tehm0nk> if i could get someone to help me out with my partition setup that would be greatly appreciated
<Jude> beerfan, its a web app to control rythmbox
<Ttech> tehm0nk, sure
<katakaio> tehm0nk: what do you want to accomplish?
<Ttech> tehm0nk, whats your hd size?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: Find it?
<marktrix> never
<beerfan> Jude: I see. I'm not familiar with that.
<tehm0nk> Ttech: 240 gigs sata raid0
<c0mp13371331337_> tehm0nk - Piece of advice: put your /home folder on a separate partition.  Makes reinstalling MUCH easier; all program settings and files are saved, you just need to reinstall the OS on the / partition.
<tehm0nk> Ttech: just got the raid0 recognized
<ubuntuisloved> Odd-rationale: looking now sorry
<The_Doctor_> hmm
<theelbermungster> c0mp13371331337_ , how do I open gconf?
<wy> What can I do if I have two conflicting libGL installed? libgl1-mesa-glx and xorg-driver-fglrx both have libGL, and they are referred by libglut.so. So I got flickering display.
<tehm0nk> Ttech: there is 2 existing partitions that i care about.
<The_Doctor_> I got a graph
<The_Doctor_> Hmm
<katakaio> tehm0nk: c0mp1337 is right - that's one of the smartest ways to go
<The_Doctor_> That could be a bit difficult
<katakaio> Is your raid config done in your mobo setup?
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster - at a terminal: gconf-editor (Alternatively, use the Run box)
<The_Doctor_> katakaio: Is there a way to help people who were stupid (I wasnj't thinlking I didn't do my usual manual setup for partitons)?
<tehm0nk> c0mp13371331337_: i haven't a CLUE how to go about that
<ubuntuisloved> i found what i need thanks
<c0mp13371331337_> tehm0nk - You're not doing anything crazy like installing linux around an existing Windoze partition, are you?
<katakaio> tehm0nk, The Doctor: you should download a live CD called gparted
<tehm0nk> right now my partitions are: 1. 2.5gb vista swap file - 2. vista - rest WAS storage but i backed that up...
<tehm0nk> yes comp i'm trying lol
<Ttech> katakaio, ok, that sounds good. :)
<Odd-rationale> ubuntuisloved: Here's a script i used. It might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620215
<c0mp13371331337_> tehm0nk - ohnoez!
<tehm0nk> LoL
<katakaio> It's the best partitioning software that I've tried
<tehm0nk> katakaio: yes
<beerfan> katakaio: isn't it the same as what's on the ubuntu live cd?
<katakaio> You can set up partitions on a clean install of Ubuntu, but it's smart to have gparted on hand
<ubuntuisloved> cool thanks
<katakaio> beerfan: You're right, but I've had the ubuntu partitioner screw things up for me before
<c0mp13371331337_> katakaio - Doesn't the live CD come with gparted?
<tehm0nk> i'm sorta in the ubuntu live cd :-/
<tehm0nk> and yes it does
<katakaio> OK, then roll with that
<c0mp13371331337_> NVM, didn't see beerfan's post!
<tehm0nk> that is how i was going to mess with the parts
<katakaio> If things go south, use the gparted CD
<The_Doctor_> katakaio, so.. hmm
<tehm0nk> i have another box with net so i'm not completely messed up
<tehm0nk> lol
<theelbermungster> c0mp13371331337_ , there's nothing inside the "options" folder
<katakaio> OK, perfect
<BHSPitMonkey> If my computer is set to Sleep after x minutes, will it still honor my "when battery is critically low" setting?  Or is it not aware of that while asleep?
<sylvisj> Hello all, having issue with nvidia binaries
<tehm0nk> i just dont know how i'm going to get the partitions setup correctly
<tehm0nk> i wanted to put in a linux swap partition
<katakaio> Ideally, you would have (for Ubuntu) a swap partition, a home partition, and a root partition
<sylvisj> Followed the directions as per http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/hardware/C/video.html#nvidia, but Xorg.0.log is giving me an "Failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module!" error
<sylvisj> How can I fix this?
<tehm0nk> ok that works for me...
<Phurion> Java isn't working, it works fine under Opera (Slow, of course) but nothing is displayed for Firefox or Epiphany.
<katakaio> It's nice because you can do clean OS installs without losing your data
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all
<tehm0nk> ok
<Nighthawk420> sup xTheGoat121x
<tehm0nk> so can i put all 3 of those partitions ... AFTER the vista partition?
<katakaio> tehm0nk: are you in the Ubuntu setup now?
<tehm0nk> or is that screwy?
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster - Oh... wow.... huh.  Well that was unexpected.  Try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<BHSPitMonkey> tehm0nk, just fine
<rixth> I use the restricted nvidia drivers. How do I get video out via VGA from my notebook?
<katakaio> If by "after" you mean at the end of the disk, then yes
<xTheGoat121x> Nighthawk420, not too much, how's it goin
<tehm0nk> not in the setup but i'm trying to get to there
<marktrix> rush
<tehm0nk> i was gonna set the partitions then install
<beerfan> Phurion: you may need to install the firefox java plugin j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Nighthawk420> tipsy... ya xTheGoat121x ?
<kayce> katakaio, can that be used for 2 250gb hdd's while in ubuntu setup from the live cd?
<Dr_willis> rixth,  for my laptop and others ive seen you need to enable twinview. to use both displays, OR you may try whatever keys on your laptop 'switch' the video outputs.
<marktrix> nautilus
<xTheGoat121x> Nighthawk420, I wish I were.
<BHSPitMonkey> tehm0nk, that's a good way to do it.  Get it done beforehand.
<theelbermungster> yeah, i already have ccsm installed
<Phurion> beerfan: I'll try that and get back to you.
<katakaio> kayce: if the two hard drives are set up in the bios/motherboard for raid, then yes
<rixth> Dr_willis, I leave me desk frequently though, TwinView requires X restarts? Fn+F8 does not work =(
<katakaio> Ubuntu will see them as a single hard drive
<kayce> ok, thank you
<katakaio> np
<Nighthawk420> Ubuntu is smart like that
<Nighthawk420> lol
<Dr_willis> rixth,  it all depends on what you want to do exactly. What does leaving your desk have to do with anything? You confiogure twinview, and its enabled when X starts up.
<Phurion> beerfan: Do you know exactly how I can go by installing this plugin?
<tehm0nk> i had to go through hell to make it see my raid setup lol
<xLE> how do i compile a c++ file?
<tehm0nk> took me a few hours now cause i'm a boon.
<kayce> is there anything else i would need to add for partitions?
<beerfan> search for "firefox" in the add/remove programs window
<beerfan> Phurion: ^ and scroll down to the java plugin
<katakaio> kayce: the Ubuntu install CD can partition, but the best IMHO is gparted
<cr4> hello, does anybody here know if it's possible to write enside of a textbox in a w3m console borwser ?
<Phurion> beerfan: I'm fairly certain I've installed the plugin once or twice before, with no luck.
<kayce> ok
<svladcjelli> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> Ubuntu Restricted Extras is a new way of getting common "restricted" codecs, etc. See !RestrictedFormats
<katakaio> gparted is a live CD, which is the safest way to go
<tehm0nk> katakaio: what kind of sizes do i need to make the partitions?
<rixth> Dr_willis, basically, it there a way to detect if an external monitor is plugged in? I start X, and it's on the laptop screen. I connect external screen, it switches to that (no X restart required). Disconnect external screen, X switches back to laptop screen
<katakaio> Guys, opinions on tehm0nk's partition sizes?
<katakaio> I would go 1GB swap, 6 GB root, rest as home
<kayce> same for me please?
<tehm0nk> how much for home will i really need?
<beerfan> tehm0nk: I wouldn't go higher than 15 or 20gb for root. home can be the rest
<kayce> 2 250gb hard drives
<katakaio> Home is for all of your non-system files
<tehm0nk> i have 100 gigs and i'd like to have a backup area for vista still haha
<c0mp13371331337_> katakaio - I tend to be a little more liberal with my root partition (but then again, I'm the type that installs a bunch of programs to see what's out there.
<shomari> how do i make an initrd image
<xLE> how do I compile a c++ file?
<katakaio> c0mp1337: I hear ya
<c0mp13371331337_> I've currently got a 20gb root, about 10gb free.
<katakaio> I own a laptop, so I'm stingier
<theelbermungster> c0mp13371331337_ , but i already have ccsm installed
<Phurion> beerfan: Do you know what the java application is I'm to install, there are so many.
<beerfan> c0mp13371331337_: yeah, I've never hit 10GB on /
<tehm0nk> linux swap is a primary ?
<Dr_willis> rixth,  enable clone and see if it works that way. Normally  the monitor needs to be plugged in when the pc boots up  or ive seen that the nvidia card ignores it.
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster - Okay, try setting in in there.  Window decoration is the place to be, and type metacity in the Command field.
<beerfan> tehm0nk: I'd put linux swap in extended
<kayce> katakaio: any advice on partition sizes for my hard drives?
<xLE> how do I compile a c++ file?
<rixth> Dr_willis, a simple clone is not good though, cause laptop screen is 1440x900, external is 1920x1200
<beerfan> Phurion: if java works in Opera then you already have a JVM installed
<katakaio> kayce: did you say you had two separate hard drives, or were you RAIDing them together?
<theelbermungster> got it
<Dr_willis> rixth,  sounds like you got some tweaking and thinking about how you want to do things to do.
<kayce> i have 2 seperate hard drives at this time, i want to raid them togeather tho
<p_quarles> xLE: one that you wrote or a package you want to install?
<rixth> Dr_willis, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#Connecting_a_second_monitor_after_X_startup looks promising
<Phurion> beerfan: That's what I thought, but I don't understand why it will not work.
<Dr_willis> rixth,  may want to check the forums and google for your specific laptop and linux. see if thers a way to get the hotkeys working.
<katakaio> kayce: can you raid them on your motherboard (i.e. in your BIOS) ?
<xLE> p_quarles, one i wrote.
<kayce> yes, no problem at all
<Ose> I accidentally put Tremulous in Windowed mode.. How do I put it back?
<Dr_willis> rixth,  i normally have a tv as my 2nd monitor.  So what i do is a bit different from your needs.
<katakaio> kayce: do they have data/operating systems on them currently?
<beerfan> install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<kayce> A8N-SLI Premium mobo
<kayce> and no
<Dr_willis> rixth,  i DO think the nividia-settngs tool enabled the 2nd monitor on the fly for me once. :)
<beerfan> Phurion: ^
<kayce> they do not
<theelbermungster> do I need to restart compiz, c0mp13371331337 ?
<kayce> im on the live cd at the time
<katakaio> kayce: good and good :-D
<p_quarles> xLE: Gotcha. Not a programmer, so I could help you more with the other. I believe that a no. of IDEs come with this function -- geany for instance.
<tehm0nk> argh ok i'm confused with the type of partitions to be making now...
<kayce> :D
<tehm0nk> primary/extended...etc
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster, I would, just to be safe.
<katakaio> kayce: I would raid them in the mobo setup and then install ubuntu
<beerfan> tehm0nk: extended is just a partition container
<beerfan> there is a limit on how many primary partitions you can have
<xLE> anyone know how to compile a c++ file manually?(or give me an example)
<kayce> ok
<rixth> Dr_willis, WOOOOP. nvidia-settings works perfectly, not automated but good enough!
<kayce> i will be right back
<theelbermungster> what's the command for restart compiz?
<katakaio> ubuntu should see your raid setup as a single, ordinary drive
<tehm0nk> can the partitions all be incased in an extended?
<katakaio> good luck kayce
<Ose> I accidentally put Tremulous in Windowed mode.. How do I put it back to full screen?
<kayce> and it did last time i had them raided and i was on the live cd
<SpookyET> I have a bit of a problem. Oo font rendering is abysmal. Screenshot: http://aycu05.webshots.com/image/35924/2006280723373385260_rs.jpg
<kayce> be right back
<katakaio> ok
<kelsin> tehm0nk: you can only have 4 primary partitions, One of those can be an extended partition, then you can make as MANY more as you want in the extended (these are called the Logical partitions)
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster, Hrm... pkill compiz
<beerfan> tehm0nk: bootable system partitions should be primary. home, swap, and such can be in extended or primary at your discretion
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster, I believe that's it.
<SpookyET> beerfan: it does not matter. in 2007, you can recover /boot even if it's extended
<c0mp13371331337_> theelbermungster, All else fails, restart X.
<speeves> tehm0nk: what's nice about a large /home partition, is that you can reinstall and still keep all of your files :)
<SpookyET> kelsin: any wise words for my issue?
<beerfan> SpookyET: I said "should", not must ;-)
<speeves> tehm0nk: I even switch between Ubuntu and Debian with no issues...
<Phurion> beerfan: I did it and continue to get a blank Java applet on Firefox.
<beerfan> Phurion: restarted firefox?
<Phurion> beerfan: I did, yes.
<beerfan> then I'm stumped
<beerfan> 64bit?
<Phurion> beerfan: No, 32 bit.
<Ose> Beerfan: I had him trying to link the file to Firefox, if you can help with that. Apparently Opera links it automatically but FF doesn't.
<renegade420> hello
<beerfan> Phurion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183825
<renegade420> I am running Xubuntu... and ive lost my docK!!!
<p_quarles> xLE: since no one else is answering, I'll tell you what I know -- gcc is the compiler, and it will take a filename as its argument; the man page is elaborate, but if you know what parameters you need, it should help
<Caitlin> hello...so i am hoping someone can help me out
<renegade420> so i cant get into my applications
<tehm0nk> ok anyone want to review my gparted stuff before i commit to it
<beerfan> Ose: I've never had a problem with Gutsy or even Feisty setting up the plugin
<katakaio> tehm0nk: let's hear it
<tehm0nk> i admit i'm a little scared last time i did something like this i completely killed my winxp haha
<tehm0nk> i wish i could screenshot it...
<tehm0nk> lol
<Caitlin> I'm not to good with all this stuff...usually my bf does it for me....but my firefox will not load
<c0mp13371331337_> tehm0nk - Why can't you screenshot?
<Ose> Beerfan: Either have I.. And that looks like the same thing - the linking. Hope it works this time.
<tehm0nk> cause i'm a BOON
<tehm0nk> :-D
<tehm0nk> i'm new man haha
<katakaio> no sweat, just tell us what you're thinking
<Caitlin> i have no idea how to fix it....my internet is working i have no idea
<Caitlin> haha
<heatmzzr> tehmonk, i got rid of vista completely 5 days ago, worked soo far
<tehm0nk> ok here is the setup...
<p_quarles> Caitlin: try running it from the terminal -- press alt-F1 and type "firefox" -- what does it say?
<beerfan> Caitlin: what exactly? you click the firefox icon and nothing happens?
<tehm0nk> lol well... i dont want vista to be RIPPED away from me lol
<tehm0nk> and i play world of warcraft a lot so i have to Dual Boot something i think
<tehm0nk> cause i dont think it's workin right in mac or linux?
<Ttech> tehm0nk, I was ripped away from xp and I have had only 2 problems.! WoOT
<beerfan> tehm0nk: huh? WoW is the poster child for games that run well on linux
<Ose> WoW can run in Ubuntu. Not sure how well, though.
<kayce> ok
<katakaio> ah yes, the truth comes out :P
<Dr_willis> ive heard that wine/cedega can handle WoW.
<katakaio> sup kayce
<kayce> raid set up
<katakaio> great
<Dr_willis> But i over came WoW. :)
<Ttech> Ose: Quite well, although alt+tab does nto work so well
<tehm0nk> beerfan: wow.
<tehm0nk> seriously?
<beerfan> yes
<c0mp13371331337_> tehm0nk - Click on the gparted window to focus it, hit Alt+Print Screen, and upload it to some picture pastebin site.  Don't know any sites for pictures off the top of my head, anyone else?
<tehm0nk> maybe i will switch
<tehm0nk> cause i know i can update my phone with linux too
<Aaron_> are CSS and WoW both usable on unbuntu?
<limpc> whats the name of that 3d desktop manager?
<tehm0nk> vmware style winxp i heard
<katakaio> compiz?
<tehm0nk> but i mean all this takes learning and knowhow
<why-phy> photobucket
<Ttech> CSS I'm not sure aobut
<spyder> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu freezing constantly can someone help me?
<renegade420> I am looking for my dock bar and im running xubuntu
<Caitlin> ummm...nothing really happens
<tehm0nk> and the reason i'm even TRYING this Crap is that DANG youtube video
<tehm0nk> i been at this all day now
<limpc> yeah compiz thats it thanks
<tehm0nk> haha
<katakaio> np
<Aaron_> how much room on a partion would unbuntu need just to start up and test with?
<katakaio> kayce, you ready to roll?
<heatmzzr> tehmonk, the beryl vid?
<tehm0nk> ubuntu beryl -vs- vista...
<Ttech> Ubuntu~! All the way
<kayce> yea
<kayce> im ready
<tehm0nk> haha
<beerfan> Caitlin: you'll have to get specific for anyone to help you. Try running it from a terminal and see if there's any error output
<heatmzzr> haha, i saw it too. mine works great
<tehm0nk> SO back to the partitions...
<katakaio> I assume you're running a raid 0 (striping) - is that right?
<malnilion> Compiz Fusion > Vista*1,000
<kayce> yes
<Ttech> tehm0nk, Ubuntu has the coolest effects out htere, even ones like vista
<limpc> huh? you're even COMPARING it to vista? :( im so sad now.
<renegade420> like i cant find my application bar
<Phurion> beerfan: The thread you linked me didn't seem to be any more help than what you already said... Is there any other browsers you would recommend for Java use?
<kayce> whos comparing what to vista? O_O
<renegade420> or dock
<tehm0nk> #1 fat16 vista page #2 vista
<tehm0nk> Extended starts here
<renegade420> or dock
<katakaio> kayce: Then if space is not an issue, I recommend 1 GB swap, 10 GB root, rest as home
<beerfan> Phurion: sorry, I have no suggestions
<kayce> ok
<tehm0nk> #3 linux page #4 root 15gigs #5 home 30 gigs - - extended ends --  #6 vista backup mp3s etc....
<kayce> for 2gb ram, 1 gb swap?
<katakaio> kayce: remember, you can always adjust your partition sizes later
<katakaio> kayce: with 2 GB ram, the swap won't be in use too much
<kayce> ahh, right
<renegade420> I cannot find the dock bar
<kayce> and true
<Caitlin> ok..my firefox is now working it is jsut moving at the speed of smell...dsl is crap...thanks tehm0nk
<Caitlin> we should go out ; )
<katakaio> although it's easiest to get it right the first time :)
<kayce> even with programs like VirtualBox?
<beerfan> eww, no cyber lol
<katakaio> kayce: I'm not familiar with that program
<tehm0nk> is ubuntu gonna be friendly with vista when i try to install?
<katakaio> but I can't imagine a program using 3 GB of virtual memory
<kayce> its a VM, like VMware but better
<Ttech> tehm0nk, OH YEAH
<randorfer> tehmonk:  works just fine with vista for me
<beerfan> tehm0nk: ubuntu should add vista to the boot list
<Ttech> kayce, Does VMWare SERver work on Ubntu?
<kayce> im not sure
<svladcjelli> yes
<randorfer> Ttech, why not just use qemu?
<kayce> i know VirtualBox does thow
<Ttech> :(
<Ttech> hmm
<kayce> and its free
<tehm0nk> ruh oh i got an error but it didn't tell me wtf happened lol
<drgeb> why is VirtualBox better then VmWare ?
<c0mp13371331337_> tehm0nk - Ubuntu will be friendly with everything, it's Vista that's the carnivore of the software world. ;-)
<kayce> just runs better
<kayce> basicly
<kayce> smoother
<randorfer> Ttech and yes vmware can be compiled for ubuntu
<drgeb> can u convert a vmware instance to VirtualBox ?
<kayce> that i dont know
<svladcjelli> yep
<kayce> i would imagine its posible thow
<Ttech> kayce, VMWare servwer is free too
<drgeb> also have u tried out Xen ?
<renegade420> #eeepc
<kayce> true
<svladcjelli> free as in beer, not speech ;)
<kayce> hmmm
<svladcjelli> or something
<Ttech> drgeb, was that at me?
<beerfan> who ever heard of free beer? sheesh
<katakaio> Ok dudes, I'm out for tonight - good luck to you all
<spyder> what is the recommended spec. on ram it changes every time I read the forums?
<kayce> cya katakaio
<randorfer> spyder, for what?
<kayce> good luck to ya too
<spyder> ubuntu 7.10
<pingu> how do you get computer games to work, like what plugins do you have to install
<Smegzor> I think my home partition is corrupt.  What is the command line to force fsck at next boot?
<renegade420> I am currently running xubuntu and  I have lost my dock bar on top and bottom. 7.10 gutsy
<randorfer> pingu, lookup wine
<malnilion> spyder, I'd want 256 minimum
<drgeb> Ttech yes you and kayce. have you all used Xen ?
<beerfan> pingu: you mean "windows" games presumably
<pingu> no just online games like miniclip
<malnilion> spyder, but you can run it well on less
<beerfan> flash?
<tehm0nk> ahh if things would only work for me
<randorfer> pingu install flash?
<spyder> I have 512 and it keeps freezing with no error messages just kinda stops working
<malnilion> spyder, using desktop effects?
<pingu> can i find that under 'add/remove'
<tehm0nk> it wont make a logical linux page partition
<beerfan> pingu: yes
<spyder> just the standard installs I just installed it 2 days ago, just switched from xp
<Ttech> drgeb, no. what is it?
<beerfan> spyder: do you know what video card you have?
<spyder> onboard vga
<tehm0nk> Gah it keeps crashing /cry
<spyder> its slack I know lol
<drgeb> Ttech another opensource Virtualization
<Nrbelex> Hi, my wireless used to work fine. I'm now unable to connect to my wireless network but able to connect to others. Any suggestions?
<Ttech> drgeb, apting
<spyder> Nrbelex: reset your modem?
<tehm0nk> beerfan: u still around?
<Nrbelex> spyder, it's a school network
<Nrbelex> I can see it
<drgeb> Ttech Vmware VirtualBox like thing
<Nrbelex> but cannot connect
<beerfan> tehm0nk: sorta
<tehm0nk> it crashed on me
<tehm0nk> well
<tehm0nk> just the program did
<beerfan> on the first operation?
<tehm0nk> when it tried to make a logical partition
<beerfan> I'd try one operation at a time maybe, if you have several queued
<Farquad> If i am able to detect wireless networks, (but not connect) does this mean the drivers are working correctly?
<Farquad> but user error
<beerfan> tehm0nk: or try the suggestion to download the gparted live cd
<Farquad> i'm trying to figure out if its a driver problem or network configuratinon problem with my wireless
<spyder> beerfan: is there an error reporting system like windows has that tells you what could be going wrong when it crashes?
<beerfan> System > admin > system log
<beerfan> hard to say which log it will be in
<mheath> Is there a Ubuntu way to prevent package upgrades? I have a local version of a package I need to/want to keep over any potential upgrades in the official repos.
<Smegzor> What do I do to force fsck on sda4 from the live ubuntu cd?
<tehm0nk> can i paste the error that showed up in terminal?
<beerfan> mheath: I know there's a way to lock a package at a version. I don't know for sure. Look in synaptic or google
<tehm0nk> 3 lines
<Smegzor> actually I can boot to a command line so all I need is the correct command to force fsck
<spyder> unable to turn cooling device on? what? i dont have a system fan only a processor fan?
<spyder> how do i turn that off?
<jrib> !pinning > mheath (read the private message from ubotu)
<Nrbelex> fixed it - needed to turn off networing and restart so I could reset my login info...
<tehm0nk> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mheath> jrib: hey, thanks!
<tehm0nk> BRB
<RoDoX> has anybody successfully installed xserver-xgl on intel 910/915 GMA driver-based-notebook?
<Farquad> if i'm able to detect, (but not connect) to wireless networks does that mean my wireless drivers are working correctly?
<jrib> The_Master__: are you a bot?
<Menisk_> RoDoX, you shouldn't need to. GMA support AIGLX
<theAtom> how can i delete all internet activity and totally wipe hard drive space where files were?
<theAtom> jrib lol
<Ttech> jrib: sorry: my bots being a pain
<Huck> hey folks. I'm having trouble connecting via xdmcp from a 32bit laptop to my 64bit desktop... is that not possible? Or am I missing something? I'm getting a grey screen with the X cursor.
<theAtom> how can i delete all internet activity and totally wipe hard drive space where files were?
<byonix> has anyone successfully installed virtualbox in ubuntu feisty, including getting the usb port be recognized in virtualbox?
<Ttech> it refuses to stop logging in here. :(
<emmajane> theatom, what are you trying to accomplish?
<spyder> hmmm it keeps repeating that error message could that be causing the crashes?
<theAtom> emmajane, lol troll
<Ttech> jrib: am I forgiven?
<Ttech> :)
<theAtom> emmajane, read whast i said
<RoDoX> Menisk: i know, but since i installed emerald themer on my Ubuntu 7.10, something is wrong with my windows...
<theAtom> Ttech, stop groveling.  have some dignity
<emmajane> theatom, you could have been asking how to dump your cache.
<theAtom> emmajane, everything.  total clean
<jrib> Ttech: sure no problem, just ask that he be banned in #ubuntu-ops if you can't make him stop joining or make him stop private messaging people
<theAtom> emmajane, how can i?
<emmajane> theatom, dump your cache?
<Ttech> theAtom, you seem to be in a good mood, did you see the :) at the end?
<RoDoX> when i use the ALT-TAB switcher, it screws up my window decoration....
<Dethlok> I have 2 machine on my router both with unbuntu 7.10.  I have shared folders on each of them but when i go to network then click on the other machine there is nothing, anybody know why?
<Ttech> jrib: ok
<theAtom> emmajane, lol troll
<jrib> Ttech: can you take care of that because he just messaged me again
<theAtom> Ttech, stop groveling.  have some dignity :)
<Ttech> jrib: killed mhim for now so we should be good for now
<theAtom> Ttech, dont u have any self respect? :P
<spyder> anybody know how to shut the system fans off in ubuntu settings? or is that controlled by the mobo?
<theAtom> Ttech, stop groveling and sucking up to jrib. it looks pathetic :P
 * Ttech kills The_Master__ for being  a huge pain
<jrib> theAtom: drop it please
<theAtom> jrib, ok done
<bulmer> Dethlok-> paste the route -n result on both and lets see if we can assist you
<gQuigs> what does it mean if I md5sum the same file twice and it returns to different results?
<Ttech> ehehe
<gQuigs> *two
<Ttech> jrib: killed it
<Ttech> all good. :)
<svladcjelli> spyder: bios is probably place to look
<Dethlok> andy@andy:~$ route -n
<Dethlok> Kernel IP routing table
<Dethlok> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Dethlok> 192.168.15.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Dethlok> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<Dethlok> 0.0.0.0         192.168.15.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Dethlok> andy@andy:~$
<jrib> !paste | Dethlok
<ubotu> Dethlok: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dethlok> that's my main machine
<theAtom> how can i delete all internet activity and totally wipe hard drive?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> paste(bin) not here  the route -n result on both and lets see if we can assist you
<spyder> svladcjelli: think that is causing ubuntu to crash?
<emmajane> gQuigs, is it a file that ought to be changing size? e.g. one you're downloading or a log file?
<svladcjelli> spyder: your fans being on or off?
<gQuigs> nope its an iso
<jrib> gQuigs: can you replicate it?
<spyder> svladcjelli: i keep getting error messages every 5 seconds in the system log viewer
<gQuigs> jrib: I am going to trying it on my main machine soon
<RoDoX> Menisk_: i also tried this: downloaded compiz configuration system manager to check what went wrong, but i still have this problem
<Ttech> theAtom: Troll...
<Ttech> ???
<TheZealot> Guys, how can I export the output of a command in terminal to a txt file?
<Ttech> :)
<Ttech> CMD > txt.txt
<jrib> TheZealot: COMMAND > FILE      be careful as FILE will be overwritten
<byonix> has anyone successfully installed virtualbox in ubuntu feisty, including getting the usb port be recognized in virtualbox?
<TheZealot> ok thanks a lot
<bulmer> byonix-> in dapper it worked for me
<theAtom> jrib, ask Ttech to stop sending me messages, thnks
<p_quarles> TheZealot: you can also add text to the end of a file with COMMAND >> FILE
<TheZealot> wow, lol that was easy! thanks
<byonix> bulmer => i failed
<Ttech> theAtom: I'm not sending you messages
<Ttech> TheZealot, no prob
<Dethlok> sorry about that   http://pastebin.ca/817037
<wy> I'm confused by the dependencies between the packages
<Ttech> wy: apt
<jrib> wy: what packages
<wy> libgl1-mesa-glx
<Farquad> if i'm able to detect, (but not connect) to wireless networks does that mean my wireless drivers are working correctly?
<jrib> wy: and what is confusing?
<wy> It's providing libGL.so*
<Menisk_> RoDox, Dunno then.
<bulmer> Dethlok-> do you have a firewall activated on both sides?
<TheZealot> Is there a way to ADD to the txt file instead of overwriting it?
<Dethlok> no
<wy> But after I install ATI's driver, it's not removed
<Farquad> if i'm able to detect, (but not connect) to wireless networks does that mean my wireless drivers are working correctly?
<RoDoX> Menisk_: its ok, thx for your attention
<p_quarles> Farquad: Probably not. what wireless card are you using?
<Farquad> rt2500
<bulmer> Dethlok-> prefix your responses to me with my nick or i will miss it
<jrib> TheZealot: COMMAND >> FILE     (as p_quarles mentioned)
<wy> but the file libGL.so.1 and libGL.so.1.2 was overwritten
<Farquad> linksys  wMP54G
<TheZealot> wow, I can't believe i never used that, thanks
<Dethlok> bulmer: sorry, no i never put any firewalls on
<bulmer> Dethlok-> can you ping either way?
<jrib> wy: are you installing ati's driver from a package?
<PHP_ColdFusion> .ac files, they are associated with autoconfig right?
<wy> jrib: Right. I built the package from ATI's driver package
<Farquad> why is setting up a wireless network card in linux so fucking hard
<PHP_ColdFusion> my wireless was easy tosetup on ym laptop
<soldats> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bulmer> !language |Farquad
<Dethlok> bulmer: i dont even know what that is lol.  the computer shows up in the network but when i go into it there is nothing inside
<ubotu> Farquad: please see above
<Farquad> stfu
<jrib> wy: yes, that is why.  You are supposed to stick to packages from the ubuntu repositories.  Otherwise of course you can build a broken package
<tehm0nk> ok back
<PHP_ColdFusion> heh
<PHP_ColdFusion> so
<PHP_ColdFusion> my previous question
<PHP_ColdFusion> .ac files are associated with autoreconfig right?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> ping is the tool we all used to test connectivity
<jrib> !ati > wy (read the private message from ubotu)
<wy> jrib: How is the dependencies defined? Are they specified with package names or individual file names they depend one?
<jrib> wy: packages
<jrib> wy: did you actually build a .deb?
<wy> jrib: Yes. ATI's installer can build the package
<Dethlok> bulmer: ok so i need to ping the other computer to see if it responds?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> do you know the ip address of each ubuntu you have?  type ip a
<jrib> wy: probably just makes a dumb package then
<Ttech> oj
<jrib> !packaging > wy (read the private message from ubotu)
<wy> jrib: Is it possible for a package to overwrite files from another?
<spyder> how do i edit my /etc/powersave/thermal file? sorry im new to this os
<jrib> wy: yes, if it is a dumb package
<stdin> dpkg won't be happy about it
<jrib> wy: I'm guessing dpkg will complain though
<emmajane> spyder what's your goal for editing the file?
<Dethlok> bulmer: i have a 1 and a 2, 1 is lo: and 2 is eth0:
<Ttech> Doh!
<Ttech> hold on
<spyder> emmajane: to turn "cooling policy" to inactive so i quit getting these error messages appearantly its a bug thats been reported
<bulmer> Dethlok-> do you know the ip address of each ubuntu you have?  type ip a  read the ip address correctly please
<emmajane> spyder *nod* I found this: http://powersave.sourceforge.net/powersave/Thermal.html
<bulmer> Dethlok-> ip addresses are something like 192.168.15.7
<emmajane> spyder, I think the first paragraph of 4.2 is relevant to changing the variables?
<Dethlok> bulmer: inet 192.168.15.106/24 brd 192.168.15.255 scope global eth0
<spyder> emmajanea: wow in 5 years ive never been this clueless lol
<emmajane> hehe
<bulmer> Dethlok-> you have two, go to one and ping the other end..
<emmajane> spyder I don't havve the file, so I'm not 100% sure. But was there anything useful there?
<Dethlok> bulmer: im sorry i dont know how...
<svladcjelli> spyder: gksudo gedit /etc/powersave/thermal
<spyder> emmajane: in terminal?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> yay..  ping 192.168.15.106
<spyder> ahhh k
<emmajane> spyder if it's editable, yup.
<Dethlok> bulmer: lol, ok
<wy> jrib: Maybe I should have sticked to the one provided by Gusty
<emmajane> svlad, the doc implies it's a binary file, I guess not though?
<jrib> wy: that's usually easiest
<wy> jrib: But that one didn't support composite
<svladcjelli> in /etc?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> you need to read up a bit on networking..easy read..
<wy> jrib: so compiz didn't work.
<heatmzzr> did tehmonk get it figured out
<bulmer> spyder at what level is the reported message by syslog? maybe you can reconfigure syslogd to avoid reporting that temporarily?
<Dethlok> bulmer: yea i know, before it was working automatically and just all of a sudden stopped.  it is pinging though
<spyder> can i just ENABLE_THERMAL_MANAGEMENT="no"
<bulmer> spyder why not?
<emmajane> spyder try it :)
<Slynderdale> In gutsy gibbon, is there a way to keep the Ubuntu and Kubuntu applications seperate based on the current session your using?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> i dont know about before....
<spyder> could not save unexpected error, file not found...thats unhelpful
<emmajane> spyder, try "off" instead
<svladcjelli> spyder: have a link to the bug
<Dethlok> bulmer: before i was using samba cause my gf comp had windows, and sama was able to connect to the 2 machines with linux, but now it wont
<emmajane> spyder, when I google "ENABLE_THERMAL_MANAGEMENT" it looks as though people are also trying "off"
<spyder> svladcjelli: link?
<svladcjelli> you said there was a bug?
<emmajane> spyder the page where the bug is reported...
<bulmer> Dethlok-> well i dont know, am rusty with cfs aka samba stuff..
<spyder> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63550
<Dethlok> bulmer: but she's gone now so i would like to network the 2 computers through a linux network instead of samba
<spyder> it wont let me save the file?
<wy> I guess I have messed up my installation. Would anybody tell me what files are in your /usr/lib/xorg?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> ahh you gf left you? hehehe
<Dethlok> bulmer: no other way around, heh
<emmajane> spyder, what are the permissions on teh file?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> okay you start the NFS in System->administration->share folders
<emmajane> spyder, it might be read-only even for root
<spyder> emmajane: how do i either find that out or change it?
<cishpix> does openLDAP same with NIS server??
<emmajane> spyder: ls -l /etc/powersave/wherevethefilewas
<emmajane> spyder: do that in a terminal
<Dethlok> bulmer: ok im in
<emmajane> spyder, you're looking for "w"
<Dethlok> bulmer: woops ok
<emmajane> spyder, if it's -r--r--r-- then you need to change the permissions
<john__> hi, i am following the ubuntu directions on how to get dvd working... it says to install libdvdplay0. even though i have universe repository enabled synaptic is not finding the package. can anyone help me?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> then select which file you want to share and which host you allow in
<emmajane> john_ are you trying to play your DVD?
<john__> yes
<Dethlok> bulmer: should i do it by ip number?
<john__> no demuxer in gxine
<emmajane> john_ I did that recently hang on and I'll see if I can find the instructions i used.
<john__> thank you
<bulmer> Dethlok-> yeah sure
<spyder> bash: -l command not found?
<emmajane> john_ which player are you using?
<john__> gxine
<svladcjelli>  ls -l
<emmajane> spyder, did you get the ls too? ls -l
<cishpix> can I make everytime user in client must login to server with openldap??
<emmajane> john_ I ended up using totem and it needed libdvdread3
<emmajane> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/70234-totem-could-not-play-dvd-media-cdrom0.html
<bulmer> Dethlok-> thats the side you are sharing it from (server)...now on the other pc you have to mount that nfs partition you just shared
<john__> i see
<emmajane> john_ and also the package libdvdcss
<Dethlok> bulmer: ok done
<spyder> emmajane: now im confused it says no such file...shouldnt it create it then?
<bulmer> Dethlok-> okay
<emmajane> john_ there may also be a ubuntu page actually. what's the syntax to ask the bot a question?
<emmajane> ?dvd
<kayce> can someone help me? need to know how to partition my hard drives, 20gb root, 2gb swap, use the rest for home,, do i need anything else?
<Travis_> Hi I just put a hard drive in my server from my older server, the data on it is in a format called LVM2 MEMBER, because my old server was LVM, I just need to get the data off it for my new server? how do I go about this?
<john__> so far i have installed gxine, libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3 but synaptic cant seem to find libdvdplay0
<emmajane> spyder, was tehre a file before?
<emmajane> john_ are you getting an error message?
<bulmer> kayce seems like 20gig for root is a lot..
<kayce> with 2 250gb hard drives
<spyder> it let me access it with gedit then i assumed there was one?
<john__> libdvdplay0 supposedly is in universe repository... yes i am hold on...
<svladcjelli> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> i need more then 20gb for root :) vmware images and so forth
<cishpix> everybody please hepl me, can I make everytime user in client must login to server with openldap??
<emmajane> svladc, thanks :)
<kayce> heh
<kayce> do i need anything else thow? im on live cd
<svladcjelli> !info openldap
<ubotu> Package openldap does not exist in gutsy
<svladcjelli> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<bulmer> kayce put another partition like /user  for vmware and miscellaneous
<john__> error from the xine engine... the xine engine failed to start. no demuxer found - stream format not recognized.
<kayce> ok
<Dethlok> bulmer: ok how do i do that?
<cishpix> !info openldap
<ubotu> Package openldap does not exist in gutsy
<bulmer> cishpix-> umm..user logs in to ldap? why to ldap?
<Dr_willis> !find ldap
<ubotu> Found: ldap-auth-client, ldap-auth-config, libldap2, libldap2-dev, libnet-ldap-perl (and 67 others)
<john__> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<emmajane> spyder, did you get teh file path right?
<svladcjelli> !ldap Dr_willis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap dr_willis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<svladcjelli> heh
<svladcjelli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<john__> thx :)
<bulmer> Dethlok-> mount -t nfs 192.x.x.x:/mounted/partition  /mnt     assuming /mnt exist in your system
<cishpix> bulmer, so... what should I do?? before, I use NIS for the client login to server
<spyder>   emmajane: yeah i guess...im typing the same path that i type gedit /etc/powersave/thermal
<bulmer> cishpix-> you dont log in to ldap, you only login to ldap to update info there.as as user you dont
<kayce> 20g root, 2g swap, 227g /usr, 250g /home  ?
<spyder> "gksudo gedit /etc....
<bulmer> cishpix its the nsswitch config file you have to fool with, and pam with ldappam.so something
<cishpix> bulmer, so... ldap doesn't like NIS??
<Dethlok> bulmer: it says only root can do that and when i try to log into root using su it says authentication failure
<john__> hmm... i seem to have already done all the steps from that help page
<emmajane> spyder, I'm confused. When you edit the file  it's there, but when you look for the file it is not?
<svladcjelli> you can authenticate against openldap cishpix
<bulmer> cishpix-> you are getting confused with authentication and the login process
<imbecile> anything i need to know when adding free space on hd to my ubuntu partition? im dual booting. should it be fine to add 40gb with gparted or do I need to do something else as well? i plan on keeping my windows partition for work. please help
<spyder> emmajane: exactly...i did this " powersave -t" and got this message
<kayce> i'm new to this, do i need any of the other / 's like ./boot?
<spyder> The program 'powersave' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<spyder> sudo apt-get install powersaved
<spyder> bash: powersave: command not found
<kayce> sorry for noobie questions..
<svladcjelli> spyder: is there a reason you can't just ignore the messages till the new kernel gets released
<emmajane> john_ I'm just checking to see if I have the file.
<bulmer> Dethlok-> oh yeah, only root can mount foreign file systems..also the user id must be the same on both ends or..i cant recall what..heh
<cishpix> bulmer, yes.. I'm really confused about configure it, but the client can't login to the server that to active the ldap server
<big_area> i upgraded to fiesty and know i have no sound through my sound card and usb speakers
<p_quarles> imbecile: make sure you have EVERYTHING backed up first. that's all
<spyder> svladcjelli: i think its causing my system to crash and cause ubuntu to become unresponsive
<kayce> please?
<imbecile> p_quarles:  thanks man
<john__> this is the web page i am following... note the libdvdplay0... which i can not find... https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<bulmer> Dethlok-> tutorials on nfs is plenty to have in google, just browse for a few
<Dethlok> bulmer: ok thank you
<Dethlok> bulmer: i need to be heading to bed anyways, will be a project for tomorow, thanks again
<john__> actually i can find libdvdplay0... but just not in a repository for easy package install
<Slynderdale> I was planning to install both Ubuntu and Kubuntu to see which version I perfer but from what I heard, te application menu would get cluttred with applications from both versions no matter what session you use. Is there a way to prevent this from happening? LIke only show GNOMe apps under Gnome and Kubuntu apps under Kubuntu?
<bulmer> cishpix-> your server has to authenticate your user using ldap, typically for *nix its using /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow + group  so you have to tell the nix now you are using ldap
<bulmer> Dethlok-> okay..good luck
<svladcjelli> Slynderdale: i don't think so short of editing the menus
<emmajane> john_ does it work with totem, or another player?
<kayce> ?
<L> Quelqu'un en ligne souhaitez chatter en français. J'ai besoin de pratique
<Slynderdale> svladcjelli: THats what I feared :/
<john__> i'll try totem but what i read said totem doesn't work on encrypted dvds
<john__> just a sec...
<Dr_willis> Slynderdale,  i dont find it a problem. I always install ubuntu and kubuntu, and xubuntu. :)
<svladcjelli> Slynderdale: they are just applications you are installing
<cishpix> bulmer, so... what should I do for it?? where the files should I configure it?
<svladcjelli> so they show up like apps
<emmajane> john_ I can play DVDs but I can't find anything with taht file name on my system (libdvdplay0)
<p_quarles> Slynderdale: you can edit the menus for each separately. if that's too much of a hassle, install one in Virtualbox or dual-boot
<svladcjelli> or use a dif user
<svladcjelli> kslynderdale
<emmajane> john_ I admit I've only tried tank girl, but it was a store-bought copy....
<bulmer> cishpix-> you have to google for the details..basically its the nsswitch and pam you have to coordinate..i dont remember those like the back of my palm
<svladcjelli> and gslynerdale
<Bryan> :o how do you play .wmv's in ubuntu O_o?
<john__> totem cannot play this type of media (dvd) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read the disc.
<Bryan> I tried mplayer, and the audio is choppy.
<neosix> Hello! I have one question. I set in xorg.cong  Hsync and Vsync but wrong dispaly size, and I had odd screen. I corrected display size, and now is OK, but did I damaged monitor?
<emmajane> john_ hrm.
<bulmer> cishpix-> btw, people get paid lots doing that conversion.. :)
<spyder> what does this mean "The cooling management is controlled by the kernel, powersaved has not much influence on this."
<john__> trying to play star wars episode 1
<emmajane> bryan, I use totem for nearly all media
<john__> er... ep 2
<cishpix> bulmer, I'd google it but I don't get the good tutorial for it
<emmajane> john_ i was going to say... definitely not worth it for Ep. 1 ;)
<john__> well, thx for the help emma :)
<Bryan> emmajane, any idea how to get totem to play .wmv's?
<john__> rofl
<emmajane> bryan, there are some w32codecs you'll probably need.
<ToddEDM2> hey guys , how do i find out what vid card i got in this machine?
<emmajane> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m1k3> What's the difference between Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<svladcjelli> !dvd | john
<ubotu> john: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wy> Is there some kind of tool like Ghost, that can back up a whole system?
<bulmer> cishpix-> try this  linux pam authenticate using ldap  or ubuntu ldap authentication pam
<Bryan> emmajane, I already installed the w32codecs
<neosix> ToddEDM2: just type lspci
<svladcjelli> Bryan: try vlc
<big_area> wy: tar
<Bryan> svladcjelli, tried. no video
<Slynderdale> svladcjelli, p_quarles: Thanks for the information, I'll look into it :) AT least now I'm pointed in the right direction
<cishpix> bulmer, can u give me the link that are about pam authenticate using ldap??
<Bryan> Audio comes out fine, just no video.
<svladcjelli> Bryan: some wmv if messed up and just wont play
<bulmer> cishpix-> google is your friend, type those words i suggested
<m1k3> What's the difference between Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<Bryan> svladcjelli, O_o it's for a class..
<m1k3> I wanna know please
<svladcjelli> if mplayer wont do it with w32codecs
<cishpix> bulmer, OK. thanks. I'll do it again
<svladcjelli> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<svladcjelli> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<SithRee> if I wanted to add drivers to an install while still in LiveCD, how do I do that?
<emmajane> m1k3, basically the desktop environment.
<bulmer> cishpix-> goodluck, and please come back and share what you have learned
<neosix> m1k3: Ubuntu=gnome , Kubuntu=KDE, Xubuntu is for older machine
<m1k3> Ahhh
<m1k3> Thanks
<neosix> ok
<cishpix> bulmer, ok. I'll do it if I successed
<Slynderdale> Hmm, one last question. Firefox said that flash was missing, so I went and installed Adobe FLash PLayer and restarted Firefox yet the error still appears. Do I need to relog in as a user as well?
<ToddEDM2> radeon 9000 ... can someone help me get this thing working properly?
<emmajane> slynder not usually... is the error message just saying that you don't have flash installed?
<neosix> ToddEDM2: install restrictered drivers
<SithRee> Slynderdale: I think there is a md5 mismatch with the Adobe flash installer
<p_quarles> Slynderdale: how did you install flash? via Macromedia's web site or with Synaptic?
<bulmer> SithRee-> i dont know, maybe if you knew where the module is, provide a link to /lib/  ?
<Bryan> it says  no suitable decoder module for fourcc `MSS2'
<john__> installing tons o codecs :)
<john__> maybe this get it
<emmajane> john_ brute force rocks. :)
<john__> yes indeed :)
<emmajane> john_ that and threatening language.
<svladcjelli> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<john__> heh
<pingu> why does my ubuntu keep messing up
<john__> i try to save that for those i truely loathe
<pingu> it just goes retarded and i dont know why
<ToddEDM2> neosix: i have a restricted driver working for my wifi card
<Slynderdale> p_quarles: THough FIrefox. it downloaded and installed flash via synaptic I believe. ALso it says its installed if I tru to reinstall it
<bulmer> pingu-> caused by the operator? :)
<ToddEDM2> how do i install it for mt ati card
<emmajane> john_ don't save it up, share the anger with all the quirky non-free things. ;)
<spyder> emmajane: should i tryinstalling powersave and turning cooling devices off or turning the trip points way up?
<emmajane> spyder, I don't know if that will work.
<pingu> it started 2 days ago after i installed awn i just went stupid. nice bulmer
<svladcjelli> !restricted-manager
<emmajane> spyder, you can try it, but I don't know if it will help.
<m1k3> neosix, What are all the Desktop environments besides KDE and gnome
<spyder> emmajane: thank you
<pingu> it*
<p_quarles> Slynderdale: as someone else pointed out, there's a current bug with Flash -- should be fixed soon
<RandomUsr> how do I add gcc back to my $path?
<zoexii> hello, is there an easy way to see what driver x.org is actually using (vs. what is shown in /etc/X11/org.conf)?
<bulmer> pingu-> what is awn?
<emmajane> m1k3, there are billions of them! (for very small values of a billion)
<john__> shoot... didn't work
<p_quarles> Slynderdale: in the meantime, there are tutorials on the forums for manually installing it
<emmajane> john_ try rebooting
<pingu> avant windows navigator
<john__> k
<john__> brb..
<emmajane> john_ I know it's not supposed to matter, but...
<m1k3> emmajane, no no I mean like the most popularly used ones
<neosix> m1k3: well you have some window managers like: fluxbox, fvwm, blackbox, openbox... I'm using fluxbox it's great
<markiii> how so i install ubunto on windows xp home edition dell
<emmajane> m1k3, I heard an expression once that was something like, "If you get two linux enthusiasts talking about the best software you'll get five different opinions"
<SithRee> markiii: to replace xp or dual boot?
<markiii> either
<neosix> ToddEDM2: find in option rest. drivers for grafic cards
<m1k3> emmaajane, so very true I tried flux box all I could do is right click
<emmajane> m1k3 yup. I've used flux and openbox
<svladcjelli> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SithRee> markiii: for dual boot, google is your friend
<p_quarles> emmajane: exactly. myself alone, i have ten opinions on the best window manager :)
<emmajane> m1k3, they were *fantastic* for old machines. But those aren't desktop environments. that's a window manager.
<Bryan> I can get the .wmv to play in mplayer, but it is VERY chopy audio. Anyone have any suggestions?
<emmajane> p_quarles *grin*
<markiii> so does ubunto plays well with porn
<SithRee> markiii: yes
<SithRee> :)
 * why-phy touches crush_groove 
<m1k3> emmajane, but what about desktop environments, what do yuo perfer?
<markiii> is there way to download big movies easily
<crush_groove> erm
<emmajane> markiii, ubuntu tries not to be prejudice against your insecurities.
<sabaki> ok, i got flash working in firefox64 on gutsy64 but I had to install and configure pulseaudio to get flash audio to work, and it was a pain. But once I got it working, it has been working stably ever since.
<svladcjelli> lol
<emmajane> m1k3, I use gnome because I'm lazy and I like it when things work.
<crush_groove> haha
<ToddEDM2> neosix: restricted drivers manager?
<pingu> seriously would something a little as awn mess up my entire OS
<crush_groove>  I was like wtf
<john__> no luck
<markiii> emmajane are you like judy foster
<phyberoptix> lol
<neosix> ToddEDM2: yes that's it
<ectospasm> is there any way to find out who is/are the package maintainer(s) for a given package are?
<pingu> the forum that i got it from said it was fairly stable
<emmajane> markiii, actually I'm pretty much like myself.
<emmajane> john_ darn
<ToddEDM2> neosix:  it only shows my wifi card in there
<svladcjelli> ectospasm: google? their homepage?
<markiii> that boring?
<john__> i think i just need to figure out how to find libdvdplay0 in the repositories
<nickrud> ectospasm, aptitude show <pkg> , see  Package Maintainer
<neosix> ToddEDM2: hmmm, strange, better ask somebody else
<sabaki> however the pulseaudio-jack-module is missing from the repos, so I haven't been able to get pulseaudio to work with jack... anybody know where the pulseaudio-jack-module for gutsy64 can be found?
<ectospasm> nickrud:  thanks
<emmajane> john_ even totem's asking for it?
<john__> this says it is in universe... http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libdvdplay0
<mark488> Hi all.  Can an intel core duo apple macbook live-boot ubuntu 7.10 from cd/dvd?
<m1k3> emmajane, lol I guess gnome is the good one but when ever I try to install Normal Desktop effects it says Desktop effects cannot be enabled, I know it has nothing to do with the hardware because my other pc has 256 mb of on board memory any ideas as to why it wont allow me to enable them?
<p_quarles> john_ sorry, wasn't following the whole conversation, but you do have libdvdcss2 installed, right?
<spyder> spyder@spyder1:~$ sudo apt -get install powersaved
<john__> no, totem is asking for codecs but i dont know which ones it wants
<spyder> [sudo] password for spyder:
<spyder> apt: invalid flag: -get
<spyder> Usage: apt <apt and javac options> <source files>
<spyder> where apt options include:
<spyder>   -classpath <path>          Specify where to find ?
<svladcjelli> mark488: sure
<john__> put the apt-get
<neosix> m1k3: find some guide for desktop effects
<john__> with no space
<Kcaj> Ineed support
<Kcaj> I have two hard drives
<emmajane> m1k3 I got a shiny new laptop with 2Gig of RAM. So I'm not sure. I know that we use 6.06LTS witht eh machines we ship out to the schools and rarely have more than 256M of RAM
<nickrud> spyder, no space in apt-get
<Kcaj> One PATA and SATA.
<mark488> jelli, thanks!  no firmware updating or anything needed?
<john__> apt-get no space between the apt the - and the get
<Kcaj> One takes priority as master no matter what
<Kcaj> and it just so happens
<spyder> thankyou
<john__> yw
<Kcaj> I deleted the partitions
<Kcaj> and now Grub gives me error 22
<Kcaj> and I can't start the machine
<zoexii> exit
<zoexii> exit
<zoexii> exit
<m1k3> emmajane, I've got 1 gig of ram and 256 of on board shared memory I ment
<ToddEDM2> neosix: . im downloading more restricted drivers from synaptic
<Kcaj> All I have, are blank DVDs
<Kcaj> what can I do?
<emmajane> john_ but you did the w32codecs, right?
<Kcaj> I need to fix the MBR
<john__> oh, i didn't see that one
<Kcaj> but can't get in to an OS
<john__> where is that listed?
<pingu> does ubuntu really make you wireless weaker, i have heard it a couple of times and want to know if it is true
<neosix> ToddEDM2: ok keep going
<emmajane> m1k3, you shouldn't have a problem with it...
<wolferine> can I setup a network mount, then use Amarok to surf to the dir to fill my DB? then add the files 'info' into my DB ?
<Dr_willis> pingu,  never heard that.
<ToddEDM2> pingu: YES IT DOES
<emmajane> john_ on the page you sent me to....
<m1k3> emmajane, I did I tried everything wont enable for me for some reason...
<nickrud> john__, try sudo aptitude ubuntu-restricted-extras , that will install the gstreamer stuff you're looking for
<mosno> oh my sweet sweet Gnome, never again shall i roam, massa
<ToddEDM2> pingu:  i never get over 50% now with ubuntu
<neosix> pingu: I have wireless and everything is fine
<pingu> toddedm2: are you sure
<p_quarles> pingu: no, it depends entirely on how well your card is supported
<m1k3> emmajane, I'm using ubuntu 7.10
<emmajane> m1k3 have you rebooted recently?
<Dr_willis> I use windoes on some box's and cant get over  80% when its right next to th router. :)
<pingu> does it just depend on the computer then
<ToddEDM2> pingu: im looking at the signal right now
<john__> which page did i send u to? lol
<nickrud> pingu, I get the same thru put on bcm43xx and windows
<svladcjelli> wolferine: you can
<emmajane> m1k3 I had an issue on a new install before powered down and back up again.
<p_quarles> pingu: not on the computer as a whole, just the wireless card
<Respect_Me> Hi
<m1k3> emmajane, I'm not on the fast pc it's at my dad's house I turn it off all the time
<ToddEDM2> pingu: the speed seems normal, but showing slow in the panel
<pingu> thats kinda what i was intending
<wolferine> svladcjelli, without issues though ?
<p_quarles> pingu: what card do you have?
<pingu> yea mine shows about half of what i used to get with vista
<svladcjelli> wolferine: i do it with alot of music
<john__> emma: which page is that?
<emmajane> m1k3, I'm not sure what to suggest then. You've already tried everything I would normally do. :(
<svladcjelli> wolferine: need fast network
<Dr_willis> the wireless card drivers are supposed to  use as little power as  needed aint they?
<wolferine> svladcjelli, sweet :)
<emmajane> m1k3, have you tried goolging the error?
<pingu> 802.11 b/g wireless LAN
<neosix> pingu: don't look at panel type iwconfig
<emmajane> john_ http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<ToddEDM2> i use the same card as nickrud and mines shows less than 50% even if im right next to the router
<Respect_Me> Does this OS work on the PS3?
<emma> john__,  could you please type emmajane .
<m1k3> emmajane, good idea but it doesn't give anything specific except "Desktop effects cannot be enabled"
<p_quarles> pingu: well, yeah, but what's the make and model?
<john__> sorry
<mark488> svladcjelli: so a core duo macbook doesn't need a firmware change?  just hold down "c" or something on boot (to boot from cd/dvd)?
<john__> emmajane: which page did i send u to?
<emmajane> john_ emmaj is probably enough
<ToddEDM2> wmp54g.. somethign like that
<svladcjelli> mark488: yes
<emma> I keep getting excited thinking someone in #ubuntu wants to talk to me.
<pingu> "signal up wireless"
<john__> heh
<nickrud> lol
<john__> sorry to excite u :)
<mark488> thanks svladcjelli
<emmajane> emma, I'm sure lots of people want to talk to you. :)
<emmajane> john__ http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<john__> ok thx
<wolferine> svladcjelli, samba or nfs ?
<emma> itsokie i'm very easily excitable. :)
<svladcjelli> wolferine: i use nfs
<wolferine> hmm
<emmajane> emma, they sure aren't getting good help from me. ;)
<pingu> is there any way to upgrade or something of that nature
<john__> oooh... that looks icky lol
<emmajane> john__ isn't that the one you were using though?
<spyder> emmajane: how do i find out what powersave mode is active?
<john__> nope
<john__> i've not seen that page before
<john__> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libdvdplay0
<john__> thats what i'm trying to find in the repository to install
<emmajane> spyder, it's been *years* since I had to actually know something about ACPI...
<john__> hmm... i just notice that is a feisty paackage
<john__> maybe thats the problem
<DoubleDave> hello looking for someone to give advice on lintian output
<emmajane> spyder, powersave is when the screen saver is on though, I think.
<john__> wonder why feisty stuff is in gutsy docs
<spyder> emmajane: lol what does acpi stand for?
<shomari> how do i create an initial ram disk with kubuntu from the latest kernel sources
<crush_groove>  for full removal  I would use apt-get remove --purge foo" ?
<nickrud> DoubleDave, you should ask on #ubuntu-motu about lintian
<DoubleDave> anyone here experianced with package building for ubuntu
<svladcjelli> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emmajane> spyder, advanced power control interface
<DoubleDave> thanks nickrud
<john__> thx for the help emmajane... i must go bed now... got to get up early tomorrow
<nickrud> crush_groove, yes
<spyder> im gonna send a bug report and post it in the forums to see if somebody knows why its reporting so many error messages causing the system to crash
<warriorforgod> So do you think it would break my system if I changed gutsy to hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list, and then did sudo apt-get upgrade?
<emmajane> john__ g'luck!!
<crush_groove>  ty nickrud
<john__> thx :)
<svladcjelli> warriorforgod: prolly
<john__> gnight
<nickrud> warriorforgod, maybe not your system, but something for sure :)
<svladcjelli> altho i installed hardy in a vm it was ok
<svladcjelli> dont do it if you want a working system
<emmajane> john__ night
<wolferine> can I add a smb:// to /etc/fstab, and if so, whats the syntax ?
<nickrud> !smb | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<svladcjelli> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 473 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<wolferine> thanks guys
<dishkuvek> anyone know why vmware-player claims it can't install on my computer type (386), this is through the "Add/Remove Apps" app?
<nickrud> wolferine, especially the mountwindowsharespermantently page
<john__> one last question....
<upgrdman> i have two sata hdds in my box, one with winxp, and one with ubuntu. grub is installed on the hdd with ubuntu. i cant get grub to boot winxp, i have played with the (hdx,x) repeatedly. i can only boot xp if i set the bios hdd boot priorty to the hdd with winxp. what am i doing wrong with grub?
<nickrud> dishkuvek, try sudo aptitude vmware-player in a terminal, you might get a better error message
<emmajane> john__ we call those "door handle" questions... because just when you put your hand on the door to leave you think of another question....
<john__> i just noticed that libdvdplay0 is in the feisty lib packages... but not in the gutsy lib packages... what does that mean? gotta install it manually?
<nickrud> dishkuvek, erm, sudo aptitude install vmware-player that is
<svladcjelli> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Slynderdale> Hmm, is the pre-release/proposed option under Software Sources safe to enable or no?
<nickrud> john__, why would you need that? I mean, what package?
<emmajane> john__ how did you install gutsy?
<john__> well, hopefully after this i can make it all the way through
<emmajane> john__ upgrade? or fresh install?
<john__> i d/l and burned a cd and installed from that
<john__> fresh
<emmajane> john__ then I'm pretty sure you really shouldn't need that file.
<emmajane> john__ this is very weird...
<nickrud> Slynderdale, it's an iffy thing, I've always been leary about that proposed repo
<dishkuvek> nickrud, hmm, it appears there is no vmware-player package in my repo cache, although it appears in the "add/remove" app
<john__> hmm... the directions for gutsy say i do...
<peabody> Man, pidgin LaTeX is cool!
<john__> let me find the page real fast
<emmajane> john__ ok
<Mar1ey> hello
<nickrud> dishkuvek, system->prefs->software sources, make sure the first four sources are ticked
<john__> this is documentation for 7.10 official ubuntu documentation... https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<john__> step 1: install gxine, libdvdnav4, libdvdplay0, libdvdread3
<naelr> upgrdman: I had a time with that same problem... I just used my systems ability to select which hard drive I wanted to boot from.. I hit f12 on my system as it is posting and select which drive I want to boot
<emmajane> looking
<john__> only thing is... libdvdplay0 not in the repository...
<Ose> What are some lightweight players (Foobar-like) for Linux?
<emmajane> john_ agreed.
<emmajane> john__ sometimes docs are wrong.
<john__> well thats disturbing :)
<dishkuvek> nickrud, ok, done, reloaded, or apt-get update, and still no vmware-player, im in gutsy btw
<Ose> Lightweight music players, that is.
<john__> ok, i go have bad dreams about it now
<emmajane> john__ no, just human. :)
<john__> ttyl :)
<upgrdman> naelr, i'll find the hotkey for my bios, but im sure theres got to be a way in grub. i guess i post in the forums
<svladcjelli> !info bmp | Ose
<ubotu> ose: Package bmp does not exist in gutsy
<svladcjelli> !info beep-media-player | Ose
<ubotu> ose: beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 874 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<naelr> upgrdman: I think it has something to do with windows and the sata drives... I never had the problem with ide's
<Ose> Thanks. I'll take a look.
<svladcjelli> Ose: more like winamp... whythmbox may be more foobar-like
<svladcjelli> rhythmbox
<heatmzzr> what do you type to change color of text and describe action, is it /me?
<upgrdman> naelr, i'll keep that in mind. thanks
<Ose> svladcjelli: Ahh, Old old winamp (2.91ish) or new winamp? And Rythm is.. Too big.
<nickrud> dishkuvek, hm, according to packages.ubuntu.com , vmware-player isn't in gutsy. Not all is lost, though, vmware-server is in the repos, add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner to /etc/apt/sources.list
<svladcjelli> Ose: old
<kayce> 20g root, 2g swap, 227g /usr, 250g /home        do i need anything else like /boot or w/e before i install?
<dishkuvek> nickrud, nice, does vmware server do something similar?
<emmajane> heatmzzr, what's changing colours?
<Rockoman> hey can somebody help me? i duel boot my system and i accidently deleated GRUB for my partitions, can someone help me restore it without have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<nickrud> dishkuvek, even better, you can create your own virtual machines
<nickrud> dishkuvek, if you have a spare xp license, you can run that if you like
<heatmzzr> emma, well in another room someone said something and all of their text was another color
<Kittyn> anyone in here know anything about wireless and ubuntu 7.1
<kayce> please? anyone know?
<dishkuvek> nickrud, very nice.  thanks for pointing that out, it's downloading now.
<nickrud> !grub | Rockoman
<Hodge> Kittyn, what do you need 2 know?
<ubotu> Rockoman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scguy318> !anyone | Kittyn
<ubotu> Kittyn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<p_quarles> Rockoman: you can reinstall it with the Ubuntu installation disk (w/o reinstalling Ubuntu) or search for the Super GRUB disk
<svladcjelli> kayce: why is /usr so bin
<heatmzzr> its like they were describing an action instead of speaking
<svladcjelli> big
<Kittyn> I should speak proper in here?
<Rockoman> where on the ubuntu disk?
<emmajane> heatmzzr, ahh. If you want to describe the action you are doing then you start the line with /me
<kayce> because i was told too? it wont ,let me set more then one point to /home
<scguy318> Kittyn: you should ask your actual question is what the bot is getting at
 * emmajane nodes at heatmzzr
<kayce> and i dont know what else to set it too
<Kittyn> Hodge, I've done everything the forums has told me to do.  This is my last resort. My wireless isnt connecting...
 * emmajane nods too
<p_quarles> Rockoman: look at the link Ubotu gave you
<heatmzzr> yeah, what was that
<scguy318> Kittyn: have you seen the Ubuntu Wiki wireless docs?
<emmajane> heatmzzr give it a try :)
<scguy318> !wireless > Kittyn (see PM)
<Shapeshifter> what console command is useful to generate continous output that varies a lot from line to line? E.g. for demo purposes?
<big_area> can someone help me with a sound card issue, i just upgraded to gutsy and i have no sound coming out of the speakers
<Kittyn> I've seen a lot of things.
<svladcjelli> !wifi | Kittyn
<ubotu> Kittyn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * heatmzzr thanks emma by dropping to one knee
<emmajane> hehe
<emmajane> tada!
<scguy318> Kittyn: what chipset are you using anyway?
<emmajane> heatmzzr http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html that's got a bit of a summary. I just googled "irc commands"
<kayce> ?
<nickrud> lol
<Kittyn> chipset? you mean my proc?
<heatmzzr> cool, using bitchx, ususally all one color so it really stands out when someone does it
<svladcjelli> kayce: I would do / = 50G swap = 2GB rest = /home
<scguy318> Kittyn: no, the wireless chip
<emmajane> heatmzzr *nod*
<nickrud> svladcjelli, that's an awfully large root for ubuntu ...
<svladcjelli> i know
<svladcjelli> but she was giving 250GB to /usr
<kayce> i cant set rest to /home, its on 2 250g hard drives
<Kittyn> Well, all I know about it is that it is a broadcom 1019
<svladcjelli> so she has room to burn and will not run out that way
<nickrud> ah, that's grossly large :)
<svladcjelli> he?
<Rockoman> i think i can figure it out  thanks Ubotu!
<kayce> she
<svladcjelli> i use 50GB
<scguy318> Kittyn: if it's Broadcom it's probably a good idea to use ndiswrapper
<svladcjelli> disks are huge these days
<svladcjelli> so make it 20GB kayce
<scguy318> Kittyn: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<svladcjelli> it is a personal choice at that point
<nickrud> I use 15, haven't even bumped 10 (I use ~/tmp a lot though
<Condoulo> I need help with installing screenlets
<svladcjelli> i write to var alot, and default html dir is there etc
<svladcjelli> for new users more space in / is not gonna hurt, and it may stop a disk full error
<kayce> whats the difrence between ext2 and ext3?
<wolferine>  trying to mount (perm) a Windows (smb) share on Ubuntu,  sudo mount //xpserver/D/music ~/music gives me the error: 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //xpserver/D/Music,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error'
<p34r> i just did this command line following a tutorial to get stuff for Ruby on Rails and MySQL: sudo apt-get install ruby ri rdoc mysql-server libmysql-ruby ruby1.8-dev irb1.8 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysql-ruby1.8 libmysqlclient15off libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libreadline-ruby1.8 libruby1.8 mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server-5.0 rdoc1.8 ri1.8 ruby1.8
<Kittyn> Ok I've read something about it and tried what it told me to do.  When I connected to a wired network it completely cut out the wireless.
<nickrud> svladcjelli, yeah, 20gb is generous, and if they are doing some serious video that makes sense
<p34r> is there an update command i can run to make sure the names are all up to date?
<cabrioleur> wolferine, smbmount
<scguy318> kayce: ext3 is journaled
<Condoulo> I did everything on a guide, but screenlets will not install properly.
<scguy318> kayce: and has some other enhancements
<big_area> can someone help me with a sound card issue, i just upgraded to gutsy and i have no sound coming out of the speakers
<p34r> ie if mysql-client-5.0 was now mysql-client-5.1
<emmajane> cabrio, can you add the -t smbfs flag as well?
<kayce> ahh
<Kittyn> I am trying to dual boot vista and ubuntu until i can get ubuntu to work properly then I'm getting rid of this crap
<emmajane> big_area it's very possible that your sound was muted in the upgrade.
<scguy318> Kittyn: I'm thinking that's a Network Manager thing
<nickrud> p34r, generally ubuntu is pretty good about setting up depends and replacement packages, never had much problem with new package names
<svladcjelli> !sound | big_area
<ubotu> big_area: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wolferine> cabrioleur, thanks, didnt realize it wasnt installed O_o
<wolferine> sweet!
<cabrioleur> emmajane, yes, but smbmount is desired
<big_area> thanks
 * emmajane nods at cabrioleur
<p34r> nickrud: great. for the future if i want to make sure everything is up to date, is there a one-liner that i can run that would tell me of possible updates or something?
<Kittyn> I've looked it up.  I'm sure I don't have enough patience and I will probably try again tomorrow...I really hate vista
<ares623> how do i copy several files using terminal?
<scguy318> Kittyn: ares623 cp firstfile secondfile ... destdir
<nickrud> p34r, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade . Normally the update manager check daily for you, and annoy you until you upgrade :)
<scguy318> ares623: I'm thinking that's a Network Manager thing
<svladcjelli> !dist-upgrade | p34r
<ubotu> p34r: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<scguy318> Kittyn: sorry disregard
<Kittyn> I figured as much
<scguy318> ares623: and sorry the command is cp firstfile second ... destdir
<svladcjelli> hmm
<svladcjelli> p34r: apt-get update should do it
<ares623> i'm installing a game.. i accidentally installed it on a folder I don't have access to
<ares623> sudo is my only option
<p34r> sladen: ok thanks, by the way i'm connecting via ssh to a server, not running ubuntu deskto
<ares623> so I just list all the files i want to copy?
<emmajane> ares623, why not just change the permissions on that directory?
<Kittyn> Alright thank you all very much...if it doesn't work I will be back tomorrow.
<Kittyn> goodnight
<wolferine> nite :)
<Guest22121> aloo
<p_quarles> ares623: no use -- sudo cp -R source_directory destination_directory
<Guest22121> asomne on
<Guest22121> some help me
<wolferine> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Malaysian> someone please tech me how to make a website
<Malaysian> join phpfusion please
<soldats> google it
<ares623> i can't change permissions through the right-click thing.. the folder is in the /usr directory btw
<wolferine> Malaysian, from start to end ?
<soldats> chmod
<emmajane> ares623 you can use the command line to change the permissions... and the ownership...
<p_quarles> ares623: run nautilus with root permissions to change it: gksudo nautilus
<Jordan_U> ares623, Why are you trying to change the permissions of something in /usr ?
<Jordan_U> ares623, That is most likely a bad idea
<nickrud> ares623, sudo chown <you>:<you> /usr/<dir> , but sudo mv /usr/<dir> /usr/local/<dir> would be a better idea, then change permissions
<ares623> i'd rather not mess with permissions. :)
 * emmajane is more afraid of moving things than changing permissions...
<Jordan_U> ares623, Then like nickrud said, you should move it somewhere like /usr/local first
 * nickrud *never* puts stuff in /usr, it belongs to the system
<ares623> yup it is in usr/local..
<Malaysian> help me
<ares623> it is Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<svladcjelli> Malaysian: http://www.make-a-web-site.com/
<svladcjelli> what a great example :)
<ares623> the default install dir is /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<p_quarles> ares623: what are the current ownership/permissions settings?
<emmajane> svladc, that *rocks*
<u_angel> icecast sux ass
<Kcaj> Rawr
<ares623> it says root : create and delete files
<Kcaj> Is there a linux I can go download, with a good GUI, that is garutneed to have drivers for like... a Geforce FX 550587 some crap out of the box?
<emmajane> malaysian, http://www.w3schools.com/xhtml/default.asp
<Malaysian> emmajane
<Kcaj> It'd be good if it wasn't a huge install DVD either
<ares623> those are the permissions
<Malaysian> pm me please
<Kcaj> Only looking to waste one dvd XD haha
<p_quarles> svladcjelli: great. i won't be able to detect yellow for days :D
<svladcjelli> Kcaj: ubuntu? but there are no guarantees
<ares623> i'm not logged in as root though.. only an admin
<Kcaj> What are the chances?
<nickrud> ah yes, w3schools, a great reference
<ares623> but i know the root password
<Kcaj> I main it is a fairly new Nvidia card, I've had problems with other distros before
<Malaysian> hurm
<emmajane> malaysian, or try: http://www.webdesign-l.com/
<big_area> this is really weird, i plug my headphones into why i assume is a port for a radio antena and i can hear the song playing through extreme satic but there is no sound on any of the other ports
<treyh0> Kcaj: you can buy a box of suse at the store with nvidia drivers, or install something else like ubuntu that you download and it will download drivers for you, but they won't be "on the cdrom" -- "out of the box"
<Malaysian> acttualy i already sign up the free hosting
<emmajane> malaysian, that is a MUCH more appropriate forum than this one for asking the qeustion you have.
<Kcaj> Okay will it download the drivers automatically?
<p_quarles> ares623: try allowing it to execute: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/file_name
<fluid> hey guys; in a termianl only(no graphics manager), how do i tell networkmanager to connect to the internet via my router?
<Kcaj> So that atleast a GUI will work after install? :/
<Malaysian> and want to use php fusion script
<Kcaj> Last time I tried to isntalldrivers my self on Linux it was like a... massive headache
<treyh0> Kcaj: yes there is a 'restricted driver manager' that pops up when you first boot into a newly isntalled ubuntu and tells you about it and lets you download -- it sets it up automatically
<emmajane> malaysian, I doubt a free hosting provider will support PHP
<emmajane> big_area you might need to check the settings for your sound card.
<cabrioleur> Kcaj, installation of nvidia drivers from nvidia website is very sweeeeeet. It works in 95% of distributions (Ubuntu is rebelling)
<Malaysian> emmajane try to check it out.. hurmm www.ifastnet.com
<Kcaj> Wait so um
<Kcaj> Ubuntu isn't a good choice for this? :/ lol
<big_area> emma, how?
<emmajane> big_area I'm not very good with GUIs so I use (from teh command line) alsamixer
<scguy318> Kcaj: no, Ubuntu is a good choice, via Restricted Driver Manager
<ares623> i'm not trying to run a file though.. just copy some files from a patch update
<treyh0> Kcaj: ubuntu is the easiest
<cabrioleur> Kcaj, ubuntu will install it's own drivers. They work.
<treyh0> Kcaj: it installs the driver for you, you don't have to visit a website, download, run this and that, pray for miracles, etc
<emmajane> malaysian, I'm not sure. I can't help you to evaluate your hosting platform. You should look for a forum that specializes in this topic.
<Kcaj> I'll have to just isntall it from the dvd, and then I'll be good to go?
<treyh0> Kcaj: yeah
<treyh0> get the 7.10 32-bit iso image
<treyh0> fits on a regular cd
<p_quarles> ares623: well, then, your question has already been answered. either cp the files individually, or use cp -R on a folder
<cabrioleur> treyh0, Ubuntu is the easiest unless you want to do things the way _you_ want. That's why I'm running slackware. But for no-brainers, it's awesome.
<treyh0> cabrioleur: debian sid here, always and forever
<ares623> thanks
<big_area> they're all up
<Kcaj> as in, "good to go", the GUIwill start up? :)
<treyh0> Kcaj: yeah, even the installer starts a GUI for you
<cabrioleur> treyh0, there will be due time to update to lenny :-) some day...
<nickrud> sid is wonderful, new software daily. (I *won't* say it's easier to maintain over the long haul)
<big_area> emma, are there settings other than the sliders? they're all in the red
<cabrioleur> I was never a fan of debian systems. Too much chaos.
<emmajane> cabrio, chaos is FUN!
<Kcaj> arg
<emmajane> emma, false alarm. ;)
<Kcaj> 700mb or so at 450kb/sec :/
<treyh0> i run etch-based for servers and sid on my workstations, love the brand new, yet still stable software :>
<Kcaj> bad mirror, but, oh well
<cabrioleur> :-D I'm too old for this.
<Kcaj> I gotta run to the store anyways
<treyh0> but i love ubuntu too
<emmajane> big_area generally red is good.
<Kcaj> I know the installer starts a gui
<nickrud> chaos?!! no one has better policy, it's so consistent
<treyh0> bringing people over to linux and bringing life to debian
<Kcaj> but I think the last linux os I tried to install
<Kcaj> was Ubuntu
<big_area> ya i knw, ive used the cli alsamixer before
<Kcaj> and after install the machine couldn't start xwindows :/
<cabrioleur> I'm just waiting for stable hurd :-)
<treyh0> Kcaj: hopefully the new version 7.10 is good for you
<scguy318> Kcaj: no problem, you may
<emmajane> big_area oops. that was for changing the mic option.
<big_area> emma, but im not terribly familiar with anything other than the sliders, is there another menu with more options/settings?
<scguy318> Kcaj: either attempt Safe Graphics mode, or do an alternate install
<scguy318> Kcaj: aka text-mode based installation
<scguy318> !installation | Kcaj
<ubotu> Kcaj: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Kcaj> I mean the installaton worked fine
<Kcaj> and finished
<treyh0> cabrioleur: yeah that would be nice, i'd run Debian GNU/Hurd for sure
<emmajane> big_area, there's an emma as well... use emmaj to get me
<scguy318> Kcaj: but X didn't start in the installation? ah
<SpookyET> i uninstalled openoffice. i couldn't get the damn thing to do the most important task -- render the bloody documents nicely
<Kcaj> and i could go in to command line, but not xwindows at all
<big_area> emmajane, oops
<Kcaj> I tried like a million fixes
<big_area> sorry
<Kcaj> browsed google forever
<emmajane> big_area np
<Kcaj> and was just, no help, but
<scguy318> probably !fixres and/or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kcaj> hopfully this time it works
<Kcaj> if not
<Kcaj> what is the default irc client I'll be getting from command line to come ask? ;D
<emmajane> big_area in half a second she'll be horribly disappointed that the message wasn't for her though. ;)
<scguy318> Kcaj: irssi
<scguy318> Kcaj: you'll have to install it I think, real simple
<emmajane> big_area, system-> preferences-> sound
<cabrioleur> SpookyET, a lot of ppl complained about 2.3.x. IMHO 2.2.x is more polished and finished.
<scguy318> Kcaj: sudo aptitude install irssi
<Kcaj> is there a lynx or something?
<treyh0> Kcaj: applications menu -> add/remove software -> irssi
<Kcaj> so I can atleast get some web hel pfrom command line if all else fails?
<DrakePark> what's Red Hat?
<cabrioleur> Kcaj, links if you apt-get
<sigma_> my hdd light flashes every 10 sec's when the pc is idle (desktop not laptop) - i have two sata hdd's installed, is this anything to be worried about? oh and my sats hard drives - the 250gb one is two days old and the 80gb one is less than a year old
<Kcaj> treyh0: lol that is assuming freaking gui works, lol
<treyh0> heh yeah
<emmajane> big_area do the tests work?
<SpookyET> cabrioleur: http://aycu05.webshots.com/image/35924/2006280723373385260_rs.jpg
<big_area> ya
<scguy318> Kcaj: you can install that
<Kcaj> w3iat
<Kcaj> doesn't another distro use apt-get?
<Kcaj> like SuSE?
<treyh0> Kcaj: debian and ubuntu
<Kcaj> Wait no
<big_area> emmajane, should i leave it on autidetect or alsa?
<Kcaj> that is yaST
<kayce> last time im gona ask (cuz noones answerd it yet).. do i need a /boot partition or w/e before i install? >.<    30g root, 2g swap, 217g /usr (idk what else to put it as?) 250g /home     on 2 250g hard drives
<Kcaj> Yeah I used Debian before
<Kcaj> so I know all about apt-get
<scguy318> kayce: no
<treyh0> cool
<emmajane> big_area, mine's on autodetect
<kayce> thank you
<emmajane> big_area have you tried googling your sound card to see if there are any bugs for it?
<Slynderdale> Well, ran into a problem. Under windows, I have a static network IP set to 192.168.1.105 uet under Ubuntu I am 192.168.1.100. Yet when I go to network and set it to use my static IP, it won't connect.
<Kcaj> I'm not Linux n00b or nothing, just had specific problems with this specific machine (graphics card in specific) playing nice.
<nickrud> kayce, you don't need a separate /usr
<kayce> i cant put them both as /home it says thow
<bullgard4> I can issue the command 'sudo ./sleep.sh force'. What is the effect of the option 'force'? Is force a feature of bash, or where is it defined?
<emmajane> kcaj, we're all n00bs when it comes to seomething. :)
<big_area> emmajane, i will
<scguy318> bullgard4: I think not, probably a param that's handled in the script
<emmajane> big_area I remember when 7.10 first came out there were more than a few people who lost sound due to bugs for their specific cards.
<treyh0> kayce: use LVM if you want a /home more than 250GB
<scguy318> bullgard4: and lemme look at the script
<cabrioleur> SpookyET, looks like antialiasing is off.
<treyh0> does the ubuntu installer support LVM?  i don't know
<scguy318> treyh0: the alternate installer does I think
<SpookyET> cabrioleur: It isn't.
<treyh0> cool
<kayce> what exactly is LVM then?
<big_area> emmajane, ok i think i found a relevant bug report, ill get back to you in a bit, thanks for the help
<cabrioleur> ugly
<[[KoRn]]> hello
<emmajane_brb> big_area no problem, sorry i couldn't solve it...
<svladcjelli> !info lvm
<ubotu> Package lvm does not exist in gutsy
<treyh0> kayce: logical volume management, let's you combine multiple drives and define volume groups for partitions like / and /home
<scguy318> bullgard4: the relevant section I think is on line 15 in the script
<nickrud> kayce, or mount it as /home/you/data , but lvm is pretty
<bullgard4> scguy318: I will have a look in the script.
<kayce> hmm
<Morningsickness> ISLE OF MAN - June 1, 2006 - At a press conference today, Canonical CEO and Free Software spokesnigger Mark Shuttleworth announced the immediate availability of version 6.06 of the Ubuntu Linux distribution. The latest version, known by its code name, "The Diaper Drake," includes special features designed to make Linux easier and more comfortable for niggers the world over.
<Morningsickness> "Niggers have always had trouble understanding new technology," Shuttleworth began. "Computers are no exception. Some people have said this is because niggers are dumb, but I believe the real problem is that technology has traditionally been designed for white people. Ubuntu changes all that. It was developed from the ground up with niggers in mind. It will usher in a whole new era of Afro-ergonomic computing."
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Morningsickness> huttleworth presented an overview of some of the features users could expect in the latest version of Ubuntu, including an Ebonics-to-English converter, African "tribal beats" sound and desktop theme, and a collection of rap music and gay pornography, "which of course will be encoded using patent and royalty-free formats," Shuttleworth added, smiling. He proceeded to elaborate, but OpenOffice.org Impress crashed at t
<treyh0> kayce: or if you motherboard does RAID, set a RAID 0 array for a 500 GB that you can use in the regular installer
<soldats> thanks
<nickrud> nixternal, I think he's been around before, like last night
<soldats> yea
<DrakePark> what is ubuntu?
<nixternal> thanks for the heads up
<DrakePark> what's redhat
<kayce> it is set to raid on the mobo
<kayce> raid0
<treyh0> but you still see 2 drives in linux?
<kayce> yes
<wols> kayce: don't. use software raid
<treyh0> doesn't sound like the raid array is active then
<kayce> its nvraid.. only one i have access too other then the sil3114 raid or w/e
<mattn2|home_> hi - i've created some debian packages for some gimp plugins - if anyone is interested: http://mattn.ninex.info/download/gimp/ (the debian package rules + amd64 debs)
<treyh0> wols .. yeah use software raid if the gui installer supports that, doesn't do LVM so i didn't think it did either :-/
<soldats> DrakePark, if you dont know why are you here
<wols> kayce: it's no raid. it's fakeraid which means you need to use sofware raid
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> aku....diaaaa
<kayce> oh..
<alphaiceman> anyone have compiz working on a ubunto quest virtual machine using vmware on an XP
<soldats> mattn2|home_, what do they do
<nickrud> alphaiceman, no, compiz won't work in a vm
<kayce> this is confusing >.<
<wols> alphaiceman: vmware doesn't do hardware 3D, so no
<treyh0> kayce: use 1 for / and 1 for /home
<mattn2|home_> soldats: http://nifelheim.dyndns.org/~cocidius/normalmap/ http://nifelheim.dyndns.org/~cocidius/dds http://nifelheim.dyndns.org/~cocidius/hdrtools/
 * nickrud is lazy, rather than grok lvm he just made a data partition
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> apa cy gk ngerty ???
<kayce> put all but the swap for root?
<alphaiceman> thanks guys, that's what I thought because when I edited my /etc/X11/xorg.conf all I saw was generic vmware drivers
<Slynderdale> Would anyone here happen to know why a static network IP wouldn't work?
<wols> !id | cHeChA_cE_EmO
<Dr_willis> Slynderdale,  another machine may allready have the ip.
<ubotu> cHeChA_cE_EmO: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<svladcjelli> mattn2|home_: looks very interesting, i do lots of hdr
<treyh0> kayce: sure, then you can make another directory, like /data and use that if you need
<kayce> hmm.. ok
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> may i join ????
<silent_> anyone here with a logitech G5 tackled the task of getting the back button / side scroll working?
<MoreAllLess> Slynderdale: Or the network settings may be for a different subnet.
<soldats> mattn2|home_, ahh cool ill have to run through those, i use gimp a lot so it may be use ful. thats awesome if you did those
<alphaiceman> I guess I should try doing a dual boot then, I have to run XP because this is a work machine and I did that for company apps
<wols> cHeChA_cE_EmO:  /join #ubuntu-id
<Ashfire908> what's a decent sound generator synthesizer music making thing for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> silent_,  ive seen gentoo wiki pages on that topic. I just use them in games for grenades/medpacks :)
<Slynderdale> Dr_willis: I'm the only one on the network right now and also my static IP isn't in the normal networks DHCP list.
<alphaiceman> does anyone know what's the largest drive I can get for a Dell Latitude D610
<nickrud> alphaiceman, I run windows in a vm in ubuntu for work, works well
<mattn2|home_> soldats: i've only packaged the plugins - not written them myself
<nickrud> on an external drive
<MoreAllLess> Slynderdale: So what are you trying to communicate with?
<silent_> Dr_willis: I'm somewhat of a net browser so I like having those buttons.. so far I haven't come across a post saying "here's how you do it"
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> it's very borink ,,,4 me !!!
<soldats> mattn2|home_, thats cool though, i didnt know about them so i might use them thanks
<wols> Slynderdale: to make meaningful suggestions we need more daa
<alphaiceman> that rocks Nickrud
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> jlkgheriuhfgn
<wols> cHeChA_cE_EmO: either stay on topic or go to #ubuntu-id
<wolferine> is there something to make a website displaying my music collection, using Amarok/DB ?
<Dr_willis> silent_,  check the gentoo disrto wiki pages i recall seeing all sorts of guides there for the different mice.  that secific mouse may be identical to some other one I guess. I got a mx518 I use mainly
<gluonman> I am trying to install a Philips USB webcam. The driver, I think, is supposed to be SPC715NC. Anyone can lead me to a good tutorial?
<treyh0> wolferine: apt-cache search musicindex
<SpookyET> wolferine: hmm, Quod Libet has a playlist html generator
<alphaiceman> I shopped on Dell for the largest internal drive for a Dell D610 and it showed 100 gig, but I'm looking for a 160 gig or greater is this possible
<big_area> did emmajane leave?
<alphaiceman> are there any limitations on the D610?
<Dr_willis> alphaiceman,  ive seen laptop hd;s in the 200gb range. they may be bigger by now. :)
<wols> alphaiceman: ask dell, not us
<Dr_willis> i doubt if theres a limit to the size of the hd. its just how much $$ and  whats out.
<Slynderdale> Ok well, I have a home network with three computers on it, currently I'm the only one on it. Under windows, my computer has the static network IP of 192.168.1.105, subnet 255.255.255.0 and gateway of 192.168.1.1 yet if I enter these under Ubuntu, it doesn't connect and I have no network activity till I remove the info/
 * nickrud thinks about swapping disk on the cradle
<wols> alphaiceman: there are no limits on current notebooks, but you are OT
<SpookyET> is there a decent website better than gnome-look
<SpookyET> i find that annoyingly hard to navigate, not much good content
<sn0n> art.gnome.org
<treyh0> Slynderdale: need a new network card maybe?
<treyh0> (one that linux supports)
<treyh0> heh
<SpookyET> sn0n: that one is limited
<alphaiceman> wols, I kind of did, I went on their web and looked for options for the D610 and the largest drive they have is 100 gig, I have 80 gig now
<wols> Slynderdale: pastbein your interfaces file
<sn0n> SpookyET: there is only really gnome-look and art.gnome.org
<wols> alphaiceman: we don't care what Dell has. whine on dell.com about it not here
<Slynderdale> wols: WHere can I find the file?
<nickrud> Slynderdale, what does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like? put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wols> alphaiceman: this is not Ubuntu related
<vasilisa> Why wont K3B rip dvds anymore? :( I used to turn it on and it would list dvd tracks, id select one and rip it. Now it plays a chord at me and flashes an error message so fast i cant see it, then simply lists the dvd's file structure. That is utterly worthless to me. Any ideas why this could be the case? Is it something to do with Gutsy??
<wols> Slynderdale: /etc/network/interfaces
<sn0n> vasilisa: try #k3b or #kde ?
<Slynderdale> treyh0: The same info worked under Feisty Fawn :/
<alphaiceman> your right thanks wols
<silent_> Dr_willis: I've gotten the left-right wheel tilts to go back/forward... I guess I'll leave it as is for now, its actually a nice feature to have both
<vasilisa> sn0n k3b is empty, ill check kde but...
<treyh0> Slynderdale: oh then like wols said the /etc/network/interfaces file is probably messed up
<sn0n> isnt k3b a KDE app ?
<sn0n> this is a ermm... gnomey channel
<alphaiceman> you guyd answered my question, I have to remove vmware and install ubunto in dual boot with XP
<razorbladex401> k3b will still run under gnome
<alphaiceman> if I want to get compiz working
<kitofhawaii> Slynderdale: if you enter in a static ip address you have to enter in a static dns server as well (just to confirm)
<nickrud> alphaiceman, yup
<silent_> Dr_willis: did you manage to get the buttons to work in both firefox and nautilus?
<sn0n> razorbladex401: will run under gnome, but this isnt really the channel for k3b troubleshooting..
<Dr_willis> silent_,  i dont use them in browsers. I use them in games. :)
<alphaiceman> thanks guys, as always you guys are awesome
<kitofhawaii> well you don't "have" to...but browsing doesn't work etc
<razorbladex401> snon: your right i jumped in like at the end of that
<svladcjelli> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<p34r> i'm following a tutorial and it says to do this:
<p34r> copy the init file over to /etc/init.d/ by typing this all on one line:
<p34r> sudo /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/mongrel_cluster-1.0.2/resources/mongrel_cluster /etc/init.d/mongrel_cluster
 * sn0n shrugs
<treyh0> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Slynderdale> kitofhawaii: I did
<treyh0> heh
<p34r> but resources/mongrel_cluster says its not a file ot directory
<p34r> or*
<Slynderdale> nickrud, wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48294/
<alphaiceman> is ubunto hacks a good book to get for a beginner
<p34r> (except i'm using 1.0.5 and i change the path accordingly)
<Dr_willis> p34r,  sure you dident miss a 'cp' command in that line?
<nickrud> Slynderdale, compare to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48295/ (I have resolvconf installed for automatic dns setting)
<wols> Slynderdale: there is no static IP configured there at all
<Dr_willis> p34r,  right after the sudo :)
<omnilynx> hey guys, I'm trying out ubuntu live cd on an old computer, but it's stuck "Loading Linux Kernel" at 3%
<p34r> Dr_willis: yeah it says: cp: cannot stat `/usr[B/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/mongrel_cluster-1.0.5/resources/mongrel_cluster': No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> p34r,  you got the path/name wrong then.
<scguy318> omnilynx: might be your CD or the drive
<Slynderdale> wols: Thats because if I se up a static IP, I can't connect to the internet at all, hence I deleted the info from network.
<p34r> Dr_willis: mm i go into /resources/ and i ls
<omnilynx> I can check the CD, I guess
<omnilynx> doubt it's the drive
<p34r> and it says mongrel_cluster
<p34r> Dr_willis: but i cant CD into it
<p34r> Dr_willis: it seems like it's there?
<wols> Slynderdale: either give us your static config or we cannot help you, your choice
<Dr_willis> p34r,  if the file is in the current dir.  You dont need the full path to it to cp. Just the full path to where to cp it to.
<p_quarles> Slynderdale: what was the static ip config before you deleted it (pastebin)
<p34r> Dr_willis: ok well i was doing it from root, let me try from here
<kayce> thank you guys for all your help
<treyh0> Slynderdale: echo auto eth0 >> /etc/network/interfaces ; echo iface eth0 inet dhcp >> /etc/network/interfaces ; ifup eth0
<wols> Slynderdale: your interfaces file needs to be right just like your /etc/resolv.conf. your IPs need to be set right and router set properly
<wols> then it will work
<kayce> ima go now, take care evry1~
<wols> treyh0: great static IP setup that
<Dr_willis> p34r,  you might want to isntall and learn to use the 'mc' file manager. :) its good for root user file managing.
<p34r> Dr_willis: ah seems like it worked :) odd
<treyh0> wols: no dhcp on the network?
<wols> treyh0: that's not the point. the point is he wants a static IP
<treyh0> oh
<imbecile> ok guys I have some free space on my hd that I want to give to ubuntu. when i click on my ubuntu partition in gparted it doesnt give me option to resize. how can i do this?
<p34r> Dr_willis: mm what's that? could you link me to a website about it, google search seems too broad
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Blistok> I have an interesting problem or I'm an idiot. I just installed a WD2000 drive and formatted it with gutsy. It says on the drive its a 200GB drive but gparted shows only 186GB. Question: Wheres my other 14GB?
<p_quarles> imbecile: shrink your windows partition first
<wols> imbecile: you cannot have a partition mounted and reizs it at the same time. use a (gparted) livecd
<treyh0> Blistok: google mebibyte
<scguy318> Blistok: different units ;)
<scguy318> Blistok: MB vs. MiB
<svladcjelli> and ext3 adds 5%
<wols> Blistok: harddisk makers do not give you 200GB but 200 billion bytes and call it 200GB
<imbecile> wols:  the gparted live cd didnt recognize any partitions for some reason
<Dr_willis> and thers a % thats used as emergancy space. 5% - thats adjustable with tune2fs
<nickrud> Blistok, the 200 is probably x1000 , the 186 is x 1024
<wols> imbecile: use a ubuntu livecd then
<Blistok> ahh ok... didn't know if I got gyped or not or if there was a hidden partition or if I'm losing my mind (short trip) thanks a lot everyone
<treyh0> Blistok: do "df -H" from the command and it will show 200 GB
<imbecile> wols u r genius. i cant believe i didnt think of that
<Dr_willis> Blistok,  the makers have been playing Numbers games like this for years. :()
<treyh0> -H == powers of 1000
<gnychis> I'm trying to start vncserver and I keep getting this error: "Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'"
<wols> gnychis: does X itself work?
<Dr_willis> gnychis,  You may want to try the 'vnc4server' - ive seen that bug with many other of the vncserver variants.
<gnychis> wols: yes
<gnychis> Dr_willis: okay
<Dr_willis> gnychis,  is this under Gutsy? or an earlier ubuntu?
<Slynderdale> wols: IP: 192.168.1.1 Subnet: 255.255.255.0 Gateway: 192.168.1.1 Thats what I used in Network, its the same as the one I have no except for the static IP. Also the router is correctly set, the same information worked under Feisty Fawn (DId a clean install of Gutsy Gibbon) and it works under WIndows. What info do you exactly need to help debug this issue?
<Blistok> trey: ah ok, thanks...  wols: always sticking it to the little guy *fist waving*
<wols> Slynderdale: DNS, route output and a interfaces file
<Slynderdale> wols: Meant IP 192.168.1.105
<gnychis> Dr_willis: its under Gutsy
<Demonho-br> hello, i have a usb floopy. im trying to open it, but in my computer / External floopy is saying ,, unable to mount media, probably no disc in the media
<p34r> Dr_willis: do you think MC is the best file manager to use on a server?
<Dr_willis> gnychis,  odd. Which vncserver package did you install? theres like tightvnc, vnc4server, and i think one other. I have used vnc4server under gutsy fine.
<Demonho-br> but there is a disc in the media, and i have this error to any disc i put in the floopy
<Demonho-br> what can i do ?
 * nickrud can't think of anything but mc for the terminal anymore
<Slynderdale> wols: Alright, where can I find them? ALso I wish to apologise, I'm still a little new when it comes to linux.
<Dr_willis> p34r,  what does being a server have to do with it. :) Its a darn powerfull/handy file manager to use in a lot of cases.   Its worth learning about.
<benzs_s>  is there a program like mspaint for ubuntu
<wols> Slynderdale: I already told you. scroll up
<MiddleOfNowhere> Who has used Konversation before?
<Dr_willis> Theres a few other console/text type file managers.. byt they are all lacking. :)
<nickrud> benzs_s, gpaint
<benzs_s> sweet
<Dr_willis> I want a Deluxe Paint Clone. :)
<nickrud> some people wanna win the lottery :)
<Dr_willis> Then i could hire nickrud  to write one! :)
<newguyss> hi, just looking at my logs and I saw this: PAP authentication succeeded , what does that mean?
<p34r> Dr_willis: hehe ok thanks
<p34r> Dr_willis: i'm new to ubuntu if you can't already tell: what should I use to upload files FTP wise? just a ftp client for my os? (windows xp)
<nickrud> Dr_willis, you'd have to send me back to school, I never learned event driven programming, it came after I retired
<gnychis> Dr_willis: i just used vncserver package
<benzs_s> p34r: filezilla?
<Dr_willis> p34r,  mc can do ftp. :)  then theres other ftp clients as well.. the gnome file manager can do ftp also.
<wols> nickrud: a programmer is never out of school no matter how old
<Demonho-br> how to format floopy ?
<benzs_s> filezilla is cross platform
<wols> Demonho-br: like anything else with mkfs
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i learned programing on C64's
<nickrud> newguyss, http://www.modemhelp.net/faqs/auth.shtml
<p_quarles> benzs_s: +1. filezilla also supports sftp, which is a huge plus in my book
<p34r> Dr_willis: hmm ok so instead of doing it via shell it's reccomended to do on an OS client? seems easiest anyway considering file selecting locally, etc
<nickrud> Dr_willis, I larned on ibm 360's (well, I exaggerate, I did a little fortran there, learned on a sinclair)
<Dr_willis> p34r,  depends on  your needs. :) mc is in the shell..
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i got a sinclare 1000 hanging on the wall. :P
<p34r> Dr_willis: ok well i'll look into it then, thanks for the tips
<wols> p34r: ncftp
<Demonho-br> wols, with usb floopy i need to umount and mount again for any disc i insert ?
<Demonho-br> =\
<nickrud> Dr_willis, you are a packrat
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  found it at a flea market for $1 :)
<nickrud> p34r, gftp , or filezilla, or fireftp in firefox are all usable
<wols> Demonho-br: making a filesystem has nothing to do with mounting or unmounting
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  when inserting a disk. you must mount it to access the filesystem. but you DONT mount befor you format.
<Dr_willis> fdisk, then format, then mount. :)
<nickrud> erm, mn p34r forgot you were terminal
<p34r> nickrud: what do you think of smartftp? the only grudge i have against it seems that when uploading/deleting files it slowly goes through each directory
<p34r> nickrud: so if i upload a rails project it'll take ~40 minutes, which is kind of rediculous
<nickrud> p34r, before I started using ssh, I used ncftp as wols suggested
<MiddleOfNowhere> HOw do I hide my IP in Konversation?
<wols> p34r: irrelevant. we don't do windows
<treyh0> SFTP
<wols> MiddleOfNowhere: you cannot. it's never a client option. you need a cloak instead
<Dr_willis> MiddleOfNowhere,  you dont. you CAN have a masked ip on the freenode servers however. the freenode web site has info on that.
<treyh0> ftp protocol should be banned
<John_R> anybody know how to get that annoying popup window out of gmail-notify?
<astro76> !cloak | MiddleOfNowhere
<ubotu> MiddleOfNowhere: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<p34r> wols: :( i know, but give me a solid linux machine that runs photoshop just as fast as windows or $2k to buy a mac
<John_R> the friggin thing pops up at all the worst times and steals focus
<wols> p34r: we don't care. ask windows questions in ##windows, not here
<zOrK> why every time I boot up ubuntu a eternal file system checking is needed?
<treyh0> damn wols
<wols> zOrK: it's not. only if you shut down uncleanly
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, i cant format it =\
<treyh0> no friendly chat welcome
<treyh0> it seems
<zOrK> wols even when I don't shut down uncleanly!
<nickrud> zOrK, that should only happen about every 20-30 boots
<p34r> yea hehe :\
<zOrK> it happens all the itme!
<treyh0> better read that ubuntero contract again
<treyh0> lol
<wols> zOrK: you are mistaken. it happens once ever 30 boots or so
<zOrK> any idea ?
<John_R> yep
<wols> zOrK: man tune2fs
<John_R> every 20 remounts of the filesystem, fsck runs
<nickrud> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  i recall using sudo fdformat /dev/floppy (or whatever) befor.
<zOrK> fsck runs all the time, realy
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, why fd ?
<wols> zOrK: please don't lie or baby jesus kills a kitten
<MiddleOfNowhere> HOw do i obtain a cloak then?
<zOrK> why would I be lying?
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  its a tool to format floppys.. hence the fd name :)
<zOrK> how could I fix that?
<treyh0> zOrK: fsck -v -f -y /dev/whatever to fix it for good
<wols> MiddleOfNowhere: you've been told already
<zOrK> treyh0 thanks
<mosno> does rhythmbox/gnome do an EQ yet?
<Dr_willis> zOrK,  you are not using that ext2/3 extension under windows are you?
<treyh0> mosno: hell no :(
<treyh0> mosno: exaile does
<mosno> FRIG
<mosno> oh
<scguy318> zOrK: tune2fs I think
<scguy318> zOrK: to disable fscks
 * nickrud runs to check out exaile
<treyh0> exaile is for gnome too, rocks!
<huazi> 有人么？
<scguy318> !cloak | MiddleOfNowhere
<ubotu> MiddleOfNowhere: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, im trying in /media/disc  but its not formating
<zOrK> how do I disable it?
<treyh0> exaile is psychic too, turn on dynamic playlists and it reads your damn mind (if you use last.fm)
<nickrud> !cn | huazi
<ubotu> huazi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<p_quarles> exaile is great. it's a gtk version of amarok
<imbecile_> ok guys, I am on live disk trying to add 40gb freespace to existing ubuntu partition. how do i do this?
<huazi> here?
<scguy318> zOrK: tune2fs -c 0 /dev/thedevice
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  you DONT format a mountpoint. you format a /dev/DEVICE
<nickrud> huazi, here, english
<treyh0> which is good because i dont want to be caught dead using Qt or KDE software
<treyh0> har har
 * p_quarles is kde user
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  mountpoints have nothing to do with formating. :)
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, how can i know what is the device name ? floopy is not working
<nickrud> treyh0, do use an ipod by any chance?
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, because its a usb floopy
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  it may be /dev/floppy or /dev/fd0  I have no floppys any more.
<mosno> Gnome should freakin' do it. :-\
<treyh0> nickrud: no but the wife does and i had the joy of finding out that the '3rd gen ipod software' is broke to hell on linux now
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  plug it in. check 'dmesg' output see whats seen.. or try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<mosno> (i know i know, "get coding")
<treyh0> had to put windows on her laptop just for a damn ipod
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, okay
<treyh0> she bitches about it, heh, used to her ubuntu ;)
<brophat> I have an 80 gig HD and a 120 gig HD but ubuntu only installed on 7 gigs of one of the disks. Can I get the rest of the space used or do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<MiddleOfNowhere>  No, HOw do i cloak my ip through the Konversation application?
<nickrud> treyh0, that's what I wanted to know, I heard that some people were working on breaking it
<MiddleOfNowhere> NOt just for this server
<wols> brophat: create a bigger partition. resize the ubuntu partition
<nickrud> MiddleOfNowhere, it's not a client action, you must have the irc server cloak you
<treyh0> nickrud: i heard they did, but it requires the firewire uuid or something, check out #gtkpod here or on OTFC, not sure which network
<scguy318> MiddleOfNowhere: you can't unless you have it tunnel through a proxy or other tunnel
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, /dev/sdb  oO
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, partition linux is  /dev/sda
<scguy318> MiddleOfNowhere: and a proxy may be banned on an IRC server
<MiddleOfNowhere> I did with mIRC
<scguy318> MiddleOfNowhere: the firewall option?
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,   you only got the 1 hd ?
<MiddleOfNowhere> i put a code in autoperform something like
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, yes
<scguy318> MiddleOfNowhere: and you do know that mIRC works on Wine? I'm using it now :)
<MiddleOfNowhere> +X
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, its a notebook..
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  try formating /dev/sdb then :)
<onus> how do you know?
<nickrud> treyh0, thanks, I'll look for that. I set up a friend recently (windows of course) and am feeling the itch
<wols> MiddleOfNowhere: it doesn't matter. you cannot cloak your IP with a irc client. no possible way
<wols> Demonho-br: why can't you format sdb?
 * mosno wonders what percentage of people actually buy mIRC
<brophat> wols how do I resize?
<Demonho-br> wols, because i never did it
<wols> brophat: use a gparted livecd
<wols> !gparted | brophat
<ubotu> brophat: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<scguy318> wols: if having the client connect through a SOCKS server or other related proxy counts, then it could
<Slugone> <------new to linux and loving it :D
 * treyh0 wonders if anyone ever clicked on the authors nose in the about box for mirc
<treyh0> in the 90s
<treyh0> heh
<onus> i have a question. how come on my partitioned drive after i install ubuntu windows 2k only comes up w/ da blue screen... ?
<wols> scguy318: if you find a irc server that accepts them...
<treyh0> *Squeak squeak*
<Ashfire908> mosno, you have to pay for mIRC? :P
<Demonho-br> wols, how can i format ?
<scguy318> Ashfire908: not really :P
<scguy318> Ashfire908: it may be trialware but that trialware lasts forever :P
<wols> Demonho-br: as you've been told several times now with mkfs
<mosno> scguy318: what about the initial dialog?
<scguy318> mosno: ignorable or use *cough* :)
<Demonho-br> wols, but its not working..
<wolferine> does Apache get messed up when moving to Gutsy from Feisty ?
<imbecile_> can anyone tell me that bootcd with all the system tools on it? i need to use one of the partition editors
<wols> Demonho-br: then finally tell us what you do and what the error(s) are
<imbecile_> i cant remember the name
<scguy318> imbecile_: Linux System Rescue CD or Rescubuntu
<Ashfire908> scguy318, i though it was free! :P
<brophat> does this happen often where ubuntu installs on only a small piece of the HD?
<scguy318> Ashfire908: oh, but it is :)
<treyh0> imbecile: RIP linux ?
<nickrud> lnx-bbc, that's the ticket
<eternalist> Anyone having troubles with Centerim and connecting to msn?
<wols> wolferine: messed up HOW?
<falloutsyndrome> anyone know why whenever something trys to use my soundcard the program freezes?
<wols> brophat: no
<Slugone> that sucks lawl
<wolferine> wols in /var/www (surfing to it), I dont see all the dirs I should
<Demonho-br> wols, sudo mkfs /dev/sdb      its saying sdb is a entire device not just one partition,  procceed ? y  ? n ?   i type y  but nothing happens
<wolferine> nor in /var/www
<wolferine> i dont see my phpmyadmin, etc...
<brophat> wols when i create a partition it always wants me to say where I want it moutned
<treyh0> wolferine: its not there if you did a new install
<theelbermungster> hi, can you help me? it seems I have a metacity compatibility problem with Compiz.
<nickrud> Demonho-br, it woudl be sdb1 , or sdb2 , or:  sdb is the disk, sdb1 is a partiton on the disk that can have a file system
<mosno> wowsers -- there's a gstreamer equalizer (that exaile uses)! -- well at least rhythmbox isn't too far from supporting it then...
<scaldov> hi people!!!
<treyh0> rather than a 'dist-upgrade'
<p_quarles> brophat: if you're not sure, then choose "/"
<Demonho-br> nickrud, i treid all numbers. nothing happened
<wols> wolferine: what directory on your disk has this phpmyadmin?
<wolferine> im trying to setup /var/www/music, using mod-musicindex-common
<wols> nickrud: floppies have no partitions
<treyh0> wolferine: /etc/apach2/conf.d
<scaldov> I saw some screenshots with 3d login with faces. Does anyone know how it is called?
<wols> Demonho-br: I asked you something pastebin it
<treyh0> wolferine: and /etc/apache2/conf.d i mean
<nickrud> Demonho-br, then have you partitioned the disk?   sudo cfdisk is good for partitioning , sudo fdisk -l will show your partitions as they exist
<treyh0> plus check /etc/apache2/sites-*
<Ashfire908> why is "Ardour GTK2" impossible to select in add/remove applications? (the check box is greyed out)
<Demonho-br> wols, alright
<wols> nickrud: why would you partition a floppy?
<wolferine> treyh0, phpmyadmin.conf -> ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<nickrud> wols, arh, floppy, and mentioning cfdisk should indicate I'm thinking hard drive
<treyh0> wolferine: there is an example <Directory> configuration for musicindex in the README.gz (/usr/share/doc/libapache*musicindex*...)
<wols> nickrud: yes. he always talks about floppies, so I ask you: why cfdisk
<scaldov> treyh0, forget about apache, use nginx. small and easy to configure.
<treyh0> scaldov: cool i'll have to check it out
<treyh0> i tried to go to lighttpd but i am too used to .htaccess and mod_rewrite
<nickrud> wols, because I saw a mention of sdb , rather than fd0. Demonho-br the device would be /dev/fd0
<treyh0> their damn mod_magnet was a royal PITA
<scaldov> so, what about 3d login ?
<wols> nickrud: no it would not, it being a USB floppy
<wolferine> ugh
<wolferine> I dont understand enough about apache :/
<scaldov> treyh0, but download only newer version. In 7.10 is rather old one.
<nickrud> wols, arg, snippy tonight are we. So, give him a command that works if you've been paying attention the whole time
<Demonho-br> wols, http://www.pastebin.ca/817105
<treyh0> wolferine: its complex, there are commands to enable sites and modules -- a2ensite, a2dissite, a2enmod, a2dismod -- enable, disable..
<wolferine> treyh0, its more than that, for sure
<wolferine> sites-available/-enabled
<treyh0> wolferine: make your music config in /etc/apache2/sites-available/music; a2ensite music ; invoke-rc.d apache2 reload
<Demonho-br> nickrud, its usb. i typed fdisk -l   and it showed sda to linux partitions and sdb to disc
<wolferine> i just dont understand it O_o
<wols> Demonho-br: "/dev/sdb is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!"
<treyh0> or just drop it in /etc/conf.d
<treyh0> i mean
<nickrud> Demonho-br, see wols
<treyh0> /etc/apache2/conf.d, sorry
<Demonho-br> wols, let me unmount the floopy
<wolferine> treyh0, u lost me at the first one....
<wolferine> 'make your music config'
<wolferine> lol
<treyh0> wolferine: the /etc/*-(enabled|disabled) are for quickly having sites and modules enabled
<treyh0> wolferine: yeah, sorry, you gotta make a file
<wols> wolferine: a2ensite, a2dissite
<treyh0> let me put mine on the paste site if i can...
<wolferine> i did cp default music
<wolferine> wols that means nothing to me what so ever
<Demonho-br> wols, wow... sudo mkfs /dev/sdb   when not mounted can format it :O
<wolferine> is that a command ?
<wols> Demonho-br: you also should tell it what kind of filesystem you want
<Demonho-br> wols, like an argument ?
<wols> wolferine: it does to your ubuntu. and man a2ensite is especially helfpful
<wols> Demonho-br: like an option or mkfs.vfat
<wolferine> thats not even proper English
<wolferine> lol
<treyh0> dont have to be rude he's trying to help :P
<wolferine> hehe
<wolferine> its not rude, its true :)
<Demonho-br> wols, i had put again the disc on the floopy.. and there is a folder named lost+found, if i formated why this folder is there ?
<treyh0> well you don't form complete sentences or use proper capitalization either
<Demonho-br> wols, do u know ?  only root can delete that =\
<treyh0> so poo :P
<wols> Demonho-br: you formatted it ext2/ext3
<treyh0> brb
<wols> Demonho-br: no one can delete lost+found
<wolferine> treyh0, point ?
<Demonho-br> wols, hmm whem formatting need i type mkfs.vfat ?
<wols> wolferine: point is you shouldn't say bad people who help you. good day
<imbecile_> or better yet can someone tell me how to merge unallocated space to my ubuntu partition using gparted? it wont let me resize ubuntu partition larger than it is and i have 40gb unallocated
<wols> *bad thing about
<wolferine> wols I was talking to treyh0  :)
<wols> imbecile_: is the partition you try to resize mounted
<imbecile_> wols:  nope im on the live cd
<Demonho-br> wols, everything working.. u genius !
<Slynderdale> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48296/
<wols> wolferine: I don't care who you talk to
<Demonho-br> wols, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/Device -I
<Demonho-br> :D
<wols> imbecile_: livecd does mount all available partitions by default. have you cheked if it's mounted?
<wolferine> httpd.conf is empty, if I need to add: 'LoadModule musicindex_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_musicindex.so' to it, I should just put it in apache2.conf instead ?
<Learn> http://tinyurl.com/2womxt [usr/lib/apach...usicindex.so']
<Demonho-br> wols, i didnt know anything about it.. why floopy ? because i found olllldddd floopies here. i was living in another country for years, now im back im checking these floopys.. im afraid i could get some kind of "nuke floopy" lol
<imbecile_> wols:  it wont let me unmount it so it looks like its unmounted
<wols> imbecile_: "mount"
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  windows viruses wont affect linux. :)  of course
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, but, other phisical things can hurt my computer
<imbecile_> wols:  should i sudo umount -a?
<wols> Slynderdale: the interfaces file with static looks alright. what happens when you use it? can you ping IPs in your LAN? if not, what error?
<brophat> do i use the install cd if I want to creat another linux partition?
<Dr_willis> Demonho-br,  like a hammer? or a Baby with  a nail gun?
<wols> imbecile_: no
<nickrud> wolferine, no, you would add it to /etc/apache.d/mods-available (in a file of it's own) then sudo a2enmod <the file name>  ; apache in ubuntu creates http.conf on the fly
<p_quarles> Demonho-br: yes, setting your computer on fire will damage it
<imbecile_> wols:  sudo mount -a?
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, like.. u know that thing.. when u put to pieces of that close, one will pull the other ? maybe my brother did put inside pieces of that on my old floopy
<Demonho-br> Dr_willis, i mean, disc
<Demonho-br> p_quarles, i dont care..
<mrj> uh, i've got a weird new problem. My videos are almost black and white, any video (wmv/flv/avi) any player (vlc, mplayer)
<wolferine> nickrud, so maybe music.conf ?
<wols> imbecile_: I said "mount"
<nickrud> wolferine, sure, that would be fine. Take a look at the other files in that dir for some example names
<imbecile_> wols:  where do i do that?
<treyh0> wolferine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48297/
<wolferine> i see a musicindex.conf already
<wols> imbecile_: why don't you just do it?
<p_quarles> Demonho-br: 'kay
<treyh0> oh yeah and run "a2enmod musicindex"
 * wolferine begins to tunnel downward
<treyh0> before the apache2 reload
<imbecile_> wols:  where?
<nickrud> take a look at it, it may be already created by the package. That's debian/ubuntu's real strength, the technical detail
<wolferine> do I add my music dir to any musicindex related file ?
<treyh0> read the paste
<treyh0>  /path/to/mp3s/
<theelbermung_> Hi, I want to use metacity in Compiz, but the window borders always disappears. can you help me?
<wolferine> in my musicindex.conf?
<wolferine> yours is called mp3....
<treyh0> no leave that file alone
<wolferine> so create a new one...
<treyh0> make a new file called mp3 or wahtever
<wolferine> oh, thats a mod
<treyh0> in sites-available
<treyh0> yep
<wolferine> not a site
<treyh0> yeah
<treyh0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48298/ is the updated one btw
<FluxD> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Learn> http://tinyurl.com/esmch [help.ubuntu.c...pacheMySQLPHP]
<Demonho-br> wols, =) floopy too slow
<treyh0> L-Apache/Lighttpd-MySQL/PostgreSQL/SQLite-PHP/Perl/Python
<treyh0> heh
<Demonho-br> wols, but i like their noise
<wolferine> treyh0, do I create an /mp3 ?
<Demonho-br> lol
<treyh0> wolferine: no
<treyh0> wolferine: the Alias /mp3 /path/to/your/mp3s will make apache read /path/to/your/mp3s when you hit http://your-server/mp3
<treyh0> btw, that "filetype filename uri" should be on the same line as MusicSortOrder, the paste window wasn' wide enough
<treyh0> not sure if it copies over fine
<wolferine> ok
<Invert314> ubuntu hangs on startup at cups daemon
<wolferine> got that working O_O
<Invert314> how do i disable cups form a knoppiz livecd?
<theelbermungster> Hi guys, could you please help me? every time I enable Compiz the window border disappears.
<wolferine> this is pretty ugly
<nickrud> Invert314, a quick and dirty method would be to remove the link /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys
<wolferine> i guess you can edit the .css the way you like, or something ?
<Invert314> ty nickrud
<Myrtti> Invert314: you don't need knoppix to fix it
<imbecile_> wols:  you still here?
<Invert314> viritual terminals won't work
<treyh0> wolferine: yeah heh
<Invert314> i can't log in
<nickrud> theelbermungster, try alt-f2 emerald --replace
<Cubexombi> has anyone else in here come across an issue with flash audio skipping a lot in firefox? my google-fu is turning up a lot of dead end forums
<wolferine> is there something better ?
<treyh0> wolferine: http://en.jinzora.com
<Slynderdal1> wols: Back and heres the result http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48299/ Pretty self explanatory. I started pinging before I entered the static info and then afterwards, no connection. Then I restored it.
<Myrtti> Invert314: wwhen your computer boots, have you tried the single mod?
<treyh0> you have to download and set it up without using apt-get tho ;)
<imbecile_> or better yet can someone tell me how to merge unallocated space to my ubuntu partition using gparted? it wont let me resize ubuntu partition larger than it is and i have 40gb unallocated
<imbecile_> im on live cd btw
<wolferine> i think I really need to do something myself
<Invert314> Myrtti, what's single mod?
<wolferine> no one really has what I want
<theelbermungster> nickrud, it just switches the theme of emerald.
<Invert314> i haven't tried that
<wols> Slynderdal1: and your ifconfig output looks alright? your dmesg has no eth0 messages either? is there a firewall anywhere?
<treyh0> wolferine: you dont like jinzora?
<treyh0> http://get.jinzora.com/screenshot/theme/large/slick.jpg
<wolferine> i dont know
<nickrud> theelbermungster, emerald is your window borders, I thought you said you can't see them
<theelbermungster> I wanted to use Metacity, is that possible?
<treyh0> here's a commercial one that is pretty nice too: http://www.turnstyle.com/andromeda/
<Myrtti> Invert314: singlle mode gives you access to root priviledges. when it says grub loading, and press esc to get the menu, do so.
<nickrud> theelbermungster, not sure, I really liked the look of one of the emerald themes and never used metacity
<mrj> Anyone have any idea why, out of nowhere, video playback would be black and white in various programs, but not youtube/etc
<Invert314> that soungs good Myrtti
<Myrtti> youtube is flash
<Slynderdal1> wols: I find this really strange, its the same exact information I used with Feisty Fawn, which I was using until today. Then I did a clean install of Gustsy Gibbin, I deleted the old Ubuntu partitions to make sure it was clean and recreated from scratch. Yet Gusty seems to hate my static IP. WHen I use it, it uses refuses to work with my router.
<Invert314> at that point i then proceeed to remove the link /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys, right?
<Myrtti> totally apart
<mrj> Myrtti: Im aware, thats not what Im asking
<kthakore_> I am having touble with my hal, it fails to initialized ( I get a popup on login saying so) and now I can't use my dvdroms and my usb sticks, ipod and other usb stuff
<kthakore_> what to do
<wols> Invert314: yes
<Slynderdal1> wols: Also eth0 is an unused ethernet port, I'm on eth1, a newer one hence why eth0 is empty.
<mrj> Mplayer/VLC/etc play videos in black and white, is my point, any idea why?
<Myrtti> Invert314: yeah
<Invert314> ah wel i just mounted hda1 on elivecd
<Cubexombi> kthakore_ did you disable something from your System -> Pref ->session?session
<treyh0> mrj install codecs from medibuntu
<kthakore_> mrj, go into settings and make sure ur video is xv
<kthakore_> Cubexombi, don't hink so I will check
<brophat> I am going to make an addition linux partion and then expand ubuntu to use it; do I use the install disk to create the new partion?
<Slynderdal1> wols: Also no firewall as well.
<mrj> treyh0: I've had every single codec for 3 months, it's not that I'm missing codecs
<mrj> It just randomly happened tonight
<kthakore_> Cubexombi, no everything is on but bluetooth and I don't have bluetooth
<mrj> I went through 19 episodes of BSG before it happened, of course on the finale it's black and white
<kthakore_> mrj, W00T! bsg can't wait for season to start soon
<s> how can I avoid sda3 being checked by fsck?
<Cubexombi> kthakore_ For me Disabling blue tooth did it. you can disable it totally by installing sysv-rc-conf I can find a how to for you if you need it
<treyh0> mrj: no clue, i'd usually reboot and hope it was just gstreamer broken
<mrj> Yeah, I've rebooted.
<kthakore_> Cubexombi, disabling bluetooth killed ur hal?
<kthakore_> Cubexombi, will it hurt if I leave it on?
<mrj> kthakore_: I had to watch season 2's finale in B&W
<Cubexombi> kthakore_ in short there's still a daemon running that wants to find the applet, thats why HAL is crashing..
<brophat> anyone know?
<Invert314> nickrud, Myrtti, wols: elive@elive[/asdf]$ sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S20cupsys
<Invert314> Segmentation fault
<Invert314> what does segmentaiton fault mean?
<Invert314> i thought it was a bad thing
<treyh0> Invert314: it's a crash
<nickrud> s sudo tune2fs -c 0 /dev/sda3 , but that's really not a good Idea, you should read  man tune2fs before you do that
<Invert314> did i just break my ubuntu instrall?
<kthakore_> Invert314, seg fault means ur program did something wrong
<kthakore_> Invert314, no try a restart
<Cubexombi> kthakore_  nah won't hurt you, may just eat a few ms out of sturt up but thats all
<eclipse_> how can I avoid ext3 to be checked by  fsck?
<nickrud> Invert314, do you need sudo with elive ?
<Invert314> ok ty ty all
<kthakore_> Cubexombi, then how do I remove it cuz I have a server on here I neede
<brophat> for some reason I think seg fault means that the prog wrote past the end of an array
<Invert314> nickrud, i executed that rm command with sudo
<Demonho-br> wols, LOL !! i found menuet !!!!
<kthakore_> Invert314, wait also never run sudo rm  unless if u know what u are dfoing
<nickrud> Invert314, I meant, try without
<Invert314> yes, i tried without
<Invert314> i haven't set permissions properly
<Demonho-br> wols, but its a notebook and when i try to boot an usb ... my floopy dont do the boot !
<Demonho-br> wols, =( do u know what i can do to make it working.. ?
<kthakore_> brophat, acutlay one of the reasons a program seg faults is do u invalid memory access
<brophat> kthakore yeah kind of the same thing as writing past the end of an array
<Slynderdal1> treyh0: By the way, that command line you gave me before didn't work :/
<treyh0> Slynderdal1: it was for dhcp, didn't see that you wanted to do static only
<treyh0> MUH BAD
<Demonho-br> wols, other disc win98 boot.. :P
<kthakore_> brophat, invalid memory access is more then just writing past arrays though
<brophat> ok
<Invert314> bbl
<kiamo> is there any way i can bring up the linux gui on my ubuntu server in a window on my windows machine over the network?
<kthakore_> Cubexombi, I will log out and back in with bluethooth on
<Cubexombi> kthakore_  if you want to disable it completely you can "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf" then "sudo sysv-rc-conf" in terminal, from there just scroll to the bluetooth section,
<brophat> kthakore_ should I use the install disk to create a new partition?
<Slynderdal1> treyh0: Oh its no problem
<ares623> where do I install apps so all users can use them?
<kthakore_> brophat, where are u installing the new partition same drive as the ubuntu one?
<ares623> i mean, what directory?
<brophat> kthakore yeah I want to use the rest of the drive and also another drive
<kthakore_> brophat, use gparted from the ubuntu installed on the drive
<ares623> what directory should i install programs in so all users can have access to it?
<nickrud> ares623, depends, /usr/local is normally where you would install the program, and ln -s /usr/local/<dir>/<executable> /usr/local/bin/<executable>
<kthakore_> that way you don't accidenlty write over ur exisitng parition
<kthakore_> ares623, /usr/local is best
<brophat> kthakore_ that will create the partions too?
<alfermp> hey guys some one have a Creative Zen Vision?
<kthakore_> brophat yes it sou;ld what type of partition do u need>
<ares623> i tried that, but the game i installed can't save profiles, probably because i have no write permissions in /usr/local
<kthakore_> ares623, uses sudo
<Slynderdale> treyh0: I think wols may have died over there. :/ THough I do appreciate the help you and him offered me.
<alfermp> Creative Zen Vision M, i have Ubuntu gutsy and Gnomad 2 but i can not transfer video files
<brophat> kthakore_ just ext3
<eclipse_> how can I avoid ext3 to be checked by  fsck?
<ares623> but i don't want to give others who want to play the game the sudo password
<kthakore_> brophat yeah but is the partition u want to expand  ext3 too>?
<Cubexombi> kthakore_  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 go here and tweak away
<brophat> yeah
<kthakore_> Cubexombi, thx
<Cubexombi> kthakore_  it's got a handy "safe list"
<Slynderdale> Soo..is there anyone else around here thats familiar with the network settings in Gutsy GIbbon?
<kthakore_> brophat, so do this first earse all the partition but ubuntu and the swap
<donato> ciao a tutti
<lockd> ares623: not really how sudo works, but sudo is still probably not the right answer
<brophat> kthakore_ gparted is not showing the other disk
<kthakore_> brophat, did u mount it with sudo mount -a
<ares623> yeah sudo is not the answer i want either. hehe.
<kthakore_> Cubexombi, awesome
<brophat> kthakore nope
<ares623> i tried sudo, it saved fine, but again it would need the sudo password for the game to run properly
<Flannel> ares623: They use thir own password, not a "sudo password"
<lockd> and you can enable just the game in their sudo permissions
<Burn83> hi!
<Cubexombi> kthakore_  no problem, I cut my boot time down to about 45s using this.
<alfermp> Slynderdale, me
<brophat> kthakore_ I should say sudo mount -a hdb  ?
<wols> alfermp: then make the directory for the profiles world writable
<Burn83> please help me!
<lockd> group writable to games would be more like it
<ares623> oh, so sudo in a guest account is not the same as a sudo in an admin account?
<Flannel> ares623: However, even without that, sudo configuration will allow you to run the game without a password.  Although, you ought to check the configs, see why the game needs to run as root in the first place.
<Flannel> ares623: no.  Sudo passwords are user passwords
<alfermp> how wols
<ares623> ah ok.
<lockd> ares623: it's the alternative to having 'root'
<wols> alfermp: wrong nick, sorry
<wols> ares623: then make the directory for the profiles world writable
<Flannel> ares623: but, the gameshouldn't be writing to /usr/local anyway.  It should do everything in the home folders.
<alfermp> ok wols
<ares623> it needs to be root since the game is installed in /usr/local.. i don't have writing permisions in usr/local
<Slynderdale> wols: Oh, I just wanted to say thank you. REguardless of having my problem fixed or not, I so appreciate the help you gave me. I also with to apologize if I got a little annoying with it all.
<ares623> it's Enemy Territory btw
<Flannel> ares623: No, having a game installed in /usr/local doesnt mean it needs to write there
<alfermp> Flannel, do u have some tutorial for use Creative Zen vision M on Ubuntu Gutsy
<Extravert> hello
<Flannel> ares623: Unless you're talking about updates.  Hmm, and map downloads I suppose.  Have you checked the forums?  Theres a good deal of ET howtos there.
<Flannel> ares623: ubuntuforums.org, that is.
<ares623> thanks.. i'll check
<brophat> kthakore_ i did a sudo mount -a but gparted still does not show my second HD
<wols> ares623: where exactly is the game installed to?
<wols> brophat: fdisk -l
<ares623> the game is installed in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<wols> ares623: chmod -R a+w /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<kthakore_> brophat, what was the out put of sudo mount -a and can u post ur /etc/fstab
<ares623> that gives writing permissions to that dir?
<wols> brophat: he uses a liveCD. fstab doesn't really matter
<kthakore_> brophat, can u access u other drive from the desktop or the system place in Places menu
<kthakore_> brb peeps gotta setup my hal
<lockd> ares623: yes and everything under it. I never noticed the recursive option of chmod/chown
<brophat> there was no output to sudo mount -a
<lockd> ares623: be careful with it though
<ares623> thanks lockd, i'll try it
<kayce> Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. Then try booting with the 'noapic' option.
<ares623> but the parent directory doesn't get touched though, right?
<kayce> problem is, i cant turn off apic in the bios, its greyed out, wont even let me highlight it
<brophat> I am not seeing my other drive in Places;  I can see the drive when I use the instlal dvd
<gluonman> I have a Philips USB webcam that requires SPC715NC driver. How can I install this on Linux Ubuntu 7.10? Can anyone direct me to a good tutorial?
<FrozenPhoenix> Hey, ubuntu geeks. I am new at ubuntu, and yesterday i installed my copy, via the Live CD. Everything works fine, except the firefox browser. Every time i try to open preferences (or other options) it says some kind of XML error, and something with some *.xul file. The same thing happens, when i try to download something ?! Can anyone help me with this ?
<wols> kayce: noapic
<Burn83> who help me?????
<brophat> ok I am gonna look at my /etc/fstab
<wols> kayce: it means a kernel option, not a bIOS setting
<kayce> oh
<wols> !helpme | Burn83
<ubotu> Burn83: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<kayce> then how do i do that
<kayce> im on live cd atm
<wols> kayce: use it as a boot parameter for the kernel
<Burn83> "Please, help me
<FrozenPhoenix> !helpme | FrozenPhoenix
<kayce> it gives me that error right at startup
<Burn83> Please, help me
<wols> Burn83: either state your problme or no one can ever help you
<brophat> hdb in not in my /etc/fstab file
<Burn83> ok
<gluonman> I have a Philips USB webcam that requires SPC715NC driver. How can I install this on Linux Ubuntu 7.10? Can anyone direct me to a good tutorial?
<Burn83> i've intsalled avant with synaptic
<wols> Burn83: and never ever start in a IRC channel directly with "help me!"
<wols> !webcam | gluonman
<ubotu> gluonman: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Burn83> but i've segmentation fault
<Burn83> .....
<brophat> kthakore_ hdb is not listed in my fstab file; you think that is the problem?
<gluonman> wols, I have looked far and long for a tutorial online, on ubuntuforums and wiki.ubuntu. I'm not finding anything that specifically instructs how I can install my drivers.
<kayce> hmm...
<pingu> where can i find the plasma plugin in for GIMP
<lonejack> Hi all, problem with wacom tablet, somwbody can help me?
<FrozenPhoenix> I am new at ubuntu, and yesterday i installed my copy of Ubuntu, via the Live CD. Everything works fine, except the firefox browser. Every time i try to open preferences (or other options) it says some kind of XML error, and something with some *.xul file. The same thing happens, when i try to download something ?! Pretty stressing me out :S
<Slynderdale> gluonman: Are they linux or windows drivers? THey are most likely windows drivers so check the manafacturers website to see if they support linux.
<brophat> anyway I am gonna expand out ubunut into the hd it is located on and worry bout the other hd later haha
<Burn83> hi all
<bryan> can someone help me with a leadtek tv2000 expert tv card?
<gluonman> Slynderdale, well, it came with a Windows installation CD, so I'm assuming they're Windows.
<pingu> anybody know where the plasma plugin is at for GIMP
<Slynderdale> gluonman: WOn't work in linux then, check their website
<lockd> wacom drivers are rather supported in Linux AFAIK
<gluonman> Slynderdale, I may just have to return this and get another compatible one, then.
<kayce> how do i use 'nopcia' as a kernel boot parameter? it gives me the error right at the computer boot up when it trys to read from the hdd
<pingu> plasma plugin anyone
<pingu> for gimp
<kiamo> how do i Enable XDMCP from the cmd line?
<kayce> err
<kayce> apic
<brophat> do i want that new partition as primary or extended?
<kayce> sorry..
<FrozenPhoenix> Why does my firefox give me XML errors all the time ? Every time i try to download something or opens some options in firefox ? (I just installed Ubuntu and i'm new)
<lockd> kiamo: xdm?
<lockd> kiamo: it's not command line, but X is by definition not
<kiamo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<kiamo> i need to do this first step
<kiamo> but i cant yet as i only have a cmd line
<kiamo> but the option must be in a config file somewhere
<lockd> kiamo: that requires the login screen afaict
<lockd> kiamo: the setting affects login screen, that is..
<kayce> how do i set noapic as a boot perimeter? please
<lonejack> lockd: the system recognize the wacom tablet, but doesn't work fine. If I move the pen on the tablet the pointer move on the screen but not in absolute manner...
<lockd> lonejack: not sure, I've had that happen in Windows as well
<lockd> lonejack: when it tries to use some stupid "HID" setting (regular-old mouse)
<FrozenPhoenix> Why does my firefox give me XML errors all the time ? Every time i try to download something or opens some options in firefox ? (I just installed Ubuntu and i'm new)
<Slynderdale> Can anyone here help me with a network problem in Gutsy Gibbon? For some reason, it won't let me set a Static IP in Gutsy Gibbon while it did in Feisty Fawn using the same information. I ended up doing a clean install of Gutsy Gibbon today to replace Feisty Fawn and ran into this problem. My DHCP IP currently is 192.168.1.100 yet when I try to set the static IP to 192.168.1.105 which I used in Feisty and WIndows, it fails to connect.
<lockd> lonejack: then there's also the matter of presure, and getting it to work in apps.. very painful
<brophat> ok found second HD in Gparted
<NeoPhyte21> Hey can someone running gutsy help me out and see if something builds for them?
<lockd> kiamo: There is probably a way to do it with xdm, which is the very simple one for generic X (not KDE or Gnome)
<lockd> kiamo: but remember, you will need working GUI on the VNC server!
<pingu> how safe is it to download plugins from GIMP web pages
<kayce> can someone tell me, how do i set noapic as a boot perimeter?  im on live cd atm, and im still new to linux
<lockd> pingu: I'd reckon fairly safe, macro viruses are real but if it's from GIMP it would be really really unlikely
<wols> kayce: edit your menu.lst the kernel= line
<kayce> how?
<NeoPhyte21> im trying to build void11 and getting an error saying pkg-config can't find gtk+2.0
<lockd> you have to edit the GRUB dynamically not with the list
<wols> lockd: that's wrong. gimp plugins are binaries essentially
<FrozenPhoenix> why does my firefox give me XML error every time i do something (options or download files (or i could just say trying!))
<wols> as every other binary it can contain malware
<lonejack> lockd: I would be happy to put it in work on desktop at the moment...
<robert___> what does thisOpen ~/.gnomerc in your favorite text editor and add this line: mean?
<lockd> wols: thought mostly Python script
<wols> you can write malware in python
<steve_> Is is possible to open an iso file in linux?
<lockd> wols: right, the point was that macro/script/whatever can contain viruses. but very unlikely on an official site
<FrozenPhoenix> why does my firefox give me XML error every time i do something like options or even downloading a file!? (I am new in the Ubuntu world!)
<preaction> !iso | steve_
<ubotu> steve_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nickrud> robert_, applications->accessories->text editor, enter the line, save it as /home/<you>/.gnomerc
<lockd> heh, i haven't used md5 even while I had it readily available
<FrozenPhoenix> why does my firefox give me XML error every time i do something like options or even downloading a file!? (I am new in the Ubuntu world!)
<nickrud> kayce, on the partition that is your root , edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ; look for the line that begins with kernel, and add noapic to the end of it
<seventh> Is there anyone who can send me in the right direction how to turn off the Networkmanager debug messages in the tty0 upon boot of Gutsy? It gives me debug messages like: "Networkmanager: <debug> [132334.12341] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is 'org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c6_oss_pcm_0').". It's driving me crazy :)
<FrozenPhoenix> why does my firefox give me XML error every time i do something like options or even downloading a file!? (I am new in the Ubuntu world!)
<kayce> i cant even get to the partition?..
<kayce> hmm
<nickrud> kayce, you may have to mount it,  try in the terminal (konsole?) mount /dev/<rootdevice> -text3 /mnt , you should see the file at /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<kayce> hmm
<kayce> found it
<nickrud> kayce, ok, look for the line that starts with kernel, and ends with ro quiet splash (may not be in that exact order) and add noacpi to the end
<installinNOW> trying to do a clean gutsy install, but the partition editor won't load durring the install process, gparted loads independantly, but not durring install, is there a way to get around this?
<kayce> ok
<robert___> hello again k i have a quick question i have a decent but not great graphics card "intel" and i was wondering if i could have some input on what a good app similair to beryl is because i cant run its equal at the molment
<robert___> i just want something to make everything look nice
<kayce> and you were right, thats the order
<lockd> robert___: without graphics accel, anything like beryl is worthless
<kayce> thank you
<nickrud> yw
<NeoPhyte21> is gtk+2.0 inclujded in gutsy?
<kayce> be right back then, if it works, lol
<robert___> lockd:im just looking for something that will geive me glassy effects and some possible niceties like wobly windows
<bullgard4> iwconfig responds 'lo wireles extension' although nmapplet shows two radio networks in my reach. What does "no wireless extensions" mean?
<lockd> robert___: and with accel I think any card can handle it
<robert___> how can i tell if i have accel?
<lockd> robert___: glxinfo
<Cronanius> does anybody know if the Dapper repository contains a CLI irc client?
<X704> glxgears or glxinfo
<kayce> another problem
<lockd> robert___: glxinfo | grep direct
<nickrud> installinNOW, I've only had that desktop partitioning tool actually work for me once. I generally use the alternate install cd
<nickrud> Cronanius, irssi
<installinNOW> nickrud:that was my next step :)
<kayce> says i dont have promision to save the change to the menu.lst
<Cronanius> nickrud: aight, i'll check for it. thx
<installinNOW> rotten live cd
<robert___> how do i set libgl_debug=verbose?
<kyle_> is the block size changable as far as software raid goes?
<installinNOW> thanks..off to alt install
<robert___> it says no and then to find out why to set that
<nickrud> installinNOW, it worked this time thankfully, I downloaded the live cd by mistake :)
<lockd> robert___: did you check the restricted drivers?
<Cronanius> baaah! what's the term-command to update the repositories. I've forgotten :(
<nickrud> robert_, that was caps, you would do on the command line, LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose (VERBOSE?) glxinfo
<kayce> nickrud, it wont let me save the change to the menu.lst , says i dont have the permissions
<robert___> lockd: sry if you cant tell im new so how do i do that?
<nickrud> kayce, one of two things, the disk is mounted read only (mount on the command line will tell you, either rw or ro) or you need sudo
<lockd> robert___: restricted-manager-<tab>
<kayce> ro
<seventh> Cronanius: (sudo) apt-get update
<nickrud> kayce, so, umount /dev/<rootdevice> && mount /dev/<root> -text3 /mnt , check permissions again
<robert___> that just has my wireless card
<lockd> robert___: what exactly is the video card?
<deanz> hi
<robert___> Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<robert___> or Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<kayce> i'm sorry, im very new to linux... >.<
<nickrud> kayce, np, that's what this channel is for.  if you do that command,  mount should say it's rw now
<NineTeen67Comet> Hay all .. I've done everything I can find to get a couple of my dvd movies to play on my Media computer but still .. It plays MOST of my dvd collection, just not a select few .. Like Hairspray ..
<roler> does anyone have a Juno email account here by chance? I know it's a weird question, but I wish to send an email from my gmail account to see if it gets through the spam filters
<NineTeen67Comet> libdvdread3, libxine1-ffmpeg, totem-xine and ran install-css.sh .. help?
<kayce> can you tell me the command again please, i closed the window before and it erased the chat log
<kayce> by accident
<NineTeen67Comet> kayce: What'r you trying to do? (I don't have much time, but if it is a simple CLI deal I might know it).
<lockd>  robert___ looks like there's a linux driver but it might not even be in Ubuntu repositories
<lockd> robert___: google 945gm linux
<nickrud> kayce,    umount /dev/<rootdevice>      then    mount /dev/<rootdevice> -text3 /mnt
<robert___> i have the driver i think there are 2 intel drivers
<kayce> mount the drive so i can access the menu.lst and vjange it
<NineTeen67Comet> roofies to the rescue! .. TTFN all ..
<robert___> sry 3
<robert___> i was told to look at them last night
<sC0rPi0nk1Ng> Can somone help me ... i can't compile C or C++ files in ubuntu.
<robert___> it was the i810 driver im supposed to use
<nickrud> sC0rPi0nk1Ng, install build-essential , it has the compiler
<lockd> robert___: looks like you should use the 945gm driver if that's your card
<robert___> lockd i just switched ill brb i have to relog
<fredl> Hmm, is that flash plugin still not fixed?
<kayce> it says it does not exist..? >.<
<nickrud> lockd, robert___ the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver supports the i9xx series
<sC0rPi0nk1Ng> nickrud: When i try to install build-essential using apt-get i get a Package not found message. What do i do??
<kyle__> fredl: google it, the fix still hasn't reached friendly nieghborhood repositories
<lockd> nickrud: oh, so it is accelerated? odd, I assume that's what he was using
<nickrud> sC0rPi0nk1Ng, system->admin->software sources, make the first four sources are ticked, and the cdrom is unticked
<borndeer> Anyone using Guake there ?
<uragano2354> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v2.6«
<uragano2354> ciao
<fredl> 'google it' ? This is the Ubuntu support channel isn't it?
<uragano2354> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> lockd, as best I remember, yes
<nickrud> kayce, does mount show the device as rw , and mounted on /mnt ?
<lockd> nickrud: well, then I guess not having the DRI is much more of a major problem then
<kayce> how do i tell if its rw? >.<
<Extravert> can someone help me with my C program?
<ompaul> #
<ompaul> Extravert, not in this channel try #gcc
<Extravert> thanks
<nickrud> kayce, for example, one partition of mine looks like this: /dev/hda8 on /home type ext3 (rw,user_xattr)  . That means it's mounted on /home, and rw (read writeable)
<borndeer> I have a problem installing Guake Terminal, after "make install" Guake , I cannot start it
<nickrud> kayce, that's from the output of   mount
<kayce> hmm
<Slynderdale> Can anyone here help me with a network problem in Gutsy Gibbon? For some reason, it won't let me set a Static IP in Gutsy Gibbon while it did in Feisty Fawn using the same information. I ended up doing a clean install of Gutsy Gibbon today to replace Feisty Fawn and ran into this problem. My DHCP IP currently is 192.168.1.100 yet when I try to set the static IP to 192.168.1.105 which I used in Feisty and WIndows, it fails to connect.
<lockd> borndeer: i'm installing that because I need an alternative to yakuake
<kyle__> Slynderdale: fails to connect?
<kayce> sorry, wall of text coming
<Jordan_U> Slynderdale, You don't have another machine with a static connection using that ip do you?
<kayce> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount
<kayce> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<kayce> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<kayce> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<kayce> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<kayce> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Jordan_U> kayce, NO
<kayce> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<kyle__> kayce: you're not allowed to paste stuff in here
<kayce> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<kayce> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<kyle__> !pastebin
<kayce> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<nickrud> kayce, herm, not nice to paste here
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> !paste > kayce
<Slynderdale> Jordan_U: Nope, I'm the only one on the network who uses it
<borndeer> lockd:I followed the instructions on http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Guake , but the file /usr/etc/gconf/schemas/guake.schemas doesn't exist
<NeoPhyte21> how would i add a .pc file to pkg-config?
<Slynderdale> kyle__: Well, more like fails to work
<kyle__> Slynderdale: whats telling you its unable to connect? the fancy tool? or internet programs?
<ompaul> borndeer, I suggest you need to talk to the developers about that
<kyle__> Slynderdale: check the gateway?
<lockd> borndeer: it's requesting I get a svn version of gnome-common, bleh
<ompaul> borndeer, it will break your ubuntu - not a great way to start the compile day
<kyle__> Slynderdale: ip address, netmask, gateway, and some dns servers are needed to make it work static.
<Slynderdale> kyle--: The gateway is fine and when I set up Gutsy to use a static IP, I can't even connect to the gateway
<borndeer> ompaul: but I
<lockd> hmm, regular gnome-common works for me
<borndeer> have already installed it
<NeoPhyte21> anyone?
<roler> does anyone use juno here?
<Slynderdale> kyle__; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48296/
<mohkohn> Can you take a virtual machine you create on gutsy and clone it to give to a friend who uses windows?
<ompaul> borndeer, it is not working - so I guess you have not got it installed right ;-)
<kayce> uhh.. sorry bout that.. >.<
<mohkohn> From Virtualbox-ose?
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21, more likely you need the development headers, what does it say it needs the .pc file for?
<borndeer> ompaul: So how can I uninstall it ?
<kyle__> mohkohn: both running the same vm software?
<NeoPhyte21> when trying to build it says it pkg-config can't find gtk+-2.0
<mohkohn> kyle__, both will be running Virtualbox
<NeoPhyte21> but i know its installed , so i figure all i have to do is add the path
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21, then install libgtk2.0-dev , that has the pc file
<ompaul> borndeer, if your system is doing nothing wrong better to just leave it alone
<kyle__> mohkohn: I dont see why you cant just copy it
<borndeer> ompaul: ok , thanks
 * nickrud doesn't trust many make uninstalls either
<NeoPhyte21> nickrud: i have the .pc file: /usr/lib/gtk+-2.10.9/gtk+-2.0.pc.in
<kyle__> Slynderdale: and when you tell the network manager to use static, is it setting eth0 or eth1?
<NeoPhyte21> should i remove the in? or make a copy without the .in?
<kayce> so, what do i do now..
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21, did you install the -dev package?
<kayce> >.<
<mohkohn> Kyle I will dig into the docs for Virtualbox. But it sounds like it is feasible.
<ompaul> borndeer, this is a package based distro, so it resolves a lot of dependency problems, as such compiling something that needs you to alter one or more of the things you have already installed needs to be treated with caution, I suggest you go to #ubuntu-motu and see if it can be made stable with them
<Slynderdale> kyle__; eth1, which is connected directly to the gateway
<nickrud> kayce, it was to stop your flood :)
<kayce> i know
<kyle__> hmmm
<NeoPhyte21> nickrud: installing now
<nickrud> kayce, ok, the partition is not mounted, you must be in the live cd
<kayce> yes
<kayce> i am in the live cd
<mohkohn> What I am doing is making a Xubuntu GIS to run on Virtualbox on his windows Machine.
<nickrud> ok, then like I said earlier:  mount /dev/<something> -text3 /mnt  where something is like hda1 or sda1 , whatever you made the   /   directory in the install
<borndeer> ompaul:thanks for your suggestion .
<warriorf1rgod> nickrud: s/text3/ext3 right?
<lockd> borndeer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-567604.html
<nickrud> warriorf1rgod, no, -t ext3 , I compressed it, it works :)
<lockd> borndeer: it was the schemas thing that you were having trouble with right?
<kyle__> Slynderdale: could just get rid of the fancy networkmanager if you dont need it, but dunno otherwise
<Slynderdale> kyle__: Any idea?
<kyle__> Slynderdale: also dont use static ips in the range that dhcp hands out :)
<borndeer> lockd: yeah
<warriorf1rgod> nickrud: ahhh s/-text3/-t ext3  I get it now.
<NeoPhyte21> nickrud: i installed and did an ldconfig, still ming =/
<NeoPhyte21> missing*
<lockd> ompaul: is there less danger with building stuff that can be done in just local?
<lockd> borndeer: that link should help.. i will test it
<kayce> it says..
<kayce> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<ompaul> lockd, generally yes, some stuff should just not be build ;-)
<kyle__> Slynderdale: even if you statically assign an ip address in the router config (based on mac), it'll still be dumb enough to hand it out to some other computer
<borndeer> lockd: I think the given path is wrong
<nickrud> kayce, ok, then you will find it at /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<silent_> what's the best way to play quicktime in firefox... I'm watching a trailer, but I have no sound
<kayce> well, i already found the menu.lst as was, and i dident have to mount anything? but it wont let me change it
<kyle__> hahaha really? no sound?
<nickrud> NeoPhyte21, hrm, what little compiling I do these days that's all I ever had to do, install the -dev package
<borndeer> lockd: There is surely no etc directory under the /usr directory
<NeoPhyte21> damn.. guess im out of luck then cuz i have both the original program and the dev installed
<NeoPhyte21> i even have the file its looking for
<lockd> it runs for me now but f12 doesn't call it up as Windowmaker traps f12
<kyle__> silent_: wow you're right
<NeoPhyte21> just have to figure out how to get pkg-config to find it, the PKG_CONFIG_PATH description isn't very clear
<lockd> borndeer: go down, you use /usr/local
<nickrud> kayce, try  nano in a terminal as the editor
<silent_> kyle__: I'm installing mozilla-mplayer atm.. will report back
<lockd> borndeer: because it's a local install
<kayce> huh? lol >.<;
<nickrud> silent_, you will need to remove totem-mozilla as well
<silent_> nickrud: fantastic
<silent_> (no video)
<silent_> >_<
<dennis___> hello, any one mind helping me explaining how i configurate the login name and password for samba? Iv heard that you should write smbpasswd -a name and then enter the passwd desired and just logon with that name and passwd but when i write that i dont get to choice passwd, i just get more options.
<nickrud> kayce, apps->accessories->terminal , in there type nano /media etc
<kayce> ok
<nickrud> silent_, what does about:plugins say in firefox?
<kyle__> silent_: eh its probably a problem with codecs
<kayce> whao, ok, that did something
<kyle__> nickrud: gutsy has a plugin by default, uh some gnome thing
<borndeer> lockd:Wow , it works . Thank you a lot !
<nickrud> kyle__, I kill off totem first thing, I prefer mplayer for streaming
<kyle__> aye
<lockd> borndeer: THIS is why I despise gnome. I still don't like KDE, just not as bad
<silent_> nickrud: I have both VLC plugin and Quicktime plugin enabled
<kyle__> but switching from totem to mplayer is a bit of a learning curve
 * nickrud enjoys watching that buffering message, at least I know something is happening
<pedro_orange> Gnome is lovely :P
<silent_> pedro_orange: yes, yes it is
<kyle__> silent_: I opened it in "Movie Player" and its asking for gstreamer bad plugins
<lockd> really arcane commands for setting up GUI interface, kind of defeats the purpose
<silent_> I'd be able to play the mov in vlc.. i just cant stream
<silent_> nickrud: any suggestions?
<silent_> nickrud: I have both VLC and quicktime plugin enabled
<lockd> silent_: can't stream in VLC?
<silent_> lockd, I'm accessing the file through firefox
<pedro_orange> You streaming from your browser?
<silent_> yes
<kayce> how do i save it
<lockd> silent_: oh, that way, thought you were trying to stream a video yourself
<nickrud> silent_, remove mozilla-plugin-vlc , totem-mozilla , install mozilla-mplayer, and go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105-2 to get the codecs
<kayce> or is it automaticly saved?
<nickrud> silent_, Works for Me™
<pedro_orange> Hmmm; I use mplayer / flash plug-ins and the only thing I can't stream is that damn BBC Player.
<lockd> BBC Player is very very unstandard
<nickrud> me also, pedro_orange and I refuse to install realplayer
<pedro_orange> I miss The Mighty Boosh so
<ompaul> I am about to do a lot of unbanning there will a little scrolling please wait one moment
<silent_> jesus
<nickrud> !pastebin | ompaul  :)
<ubotu> ompaul  :): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kayce> what was that o.0
<silent_> ompaul is feeling generous
<ompaul> silent_, no they are all over a month and a half old
<silent_> only?
<silent_> very generous
<nickrud> that is old
<kayce> nickrud, what do i do now? how do i save the change? or is it already saved when i type it?
<lockd> really, trolls will just tor so bans any longer than that.. heh
<ompaul> lockd, there are no tor connections to this channel
<kayce> and uhh.. thank you very much for helpin me ^^;
<nickrud> kayce, there's instructions at the bottom of the screen, but basically ctl-x and say yes to save
<kayce> it dident say anything to save for sure, why i was asking
<kayce> thank you much ^^
<nickrud> kayce, no problem, the learning curve is steep at the beginning, especially when you have kernel issues
<kayce> ya, but so far i do really like linux a LOT
<kayce> i had x64 on my system before, dident have to do all that
<lockd> ompaul: not just the channel it appears
<fredl> hi guys, I'm having trouble accessing an USB MP# device
<fredl> ehr MP3
<fredl> it logs messages in syslog like: usb 2-2: device not accepting address 8, error -71
<silent_> mplayer plugin is working after I got rid of a bunch of other plugins
<silent_> I am legend looks awesome
<kayce> brb, gona see if it works (if it doesnt i'll be sad, lol)
<fredl> any clue where those messages could come from? This is on a freshly installed Ubuntu box on somewhat old hardware
<fredl> on another Ubuntu box the MP3 player mounts fine, when I insert it, a window pops up with the contents of it
<pedro_orange> Lol silent__ Well done you legend.
<silent_> pedro_orange: *facepalm*
<knut> Hi!
<Snow> hello, any one mind helping me explaining how i configurate the login name and password for samba? Iv heard that you should write smbpasswd -a name and then enter the passwd desired and just logon with that name and passwd but when i write that i dont get to choice passwd, i just get more options.
<silent_> Snow, install swat, save time
<ompaul> !samba | Snow (read this url ->>)
 * lukewarm looks into the distance
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> !samba | Snow (read this url )
<ubotu> Snow (read this url ): samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
 * SuperQ thinks about sleep
 * ompaul found a bug
<ompaul> };->
 * nickrud snaps his fingers in front of lukewarm 
 * lukewarm huh. wah
<NooBBoon> Hello, total newbie here trying to install ubuntu 7.1 on a brand new machine. Not having much luck and would like a little help if anyone doesn't mind.
<ompaul> !install | NooBBoon
<ubotu> NooBBoon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SuperQ> NooBBoon: 7.10 you mean?
<SuperQ> NooBBoon: what exactly are you having problems with?
<NooBBoon> Yes, 7.10. Sorry about that.
<NooBBoon> I burned the iso and got the initial log on screen
<SuperQ> NooBBoon: also, what exactly kind of computer
<NooBBoon> And it has been running for quite some time - at least 15 minutes...the screen blacked out except one time about six lines of installation information appeared and then it blackened again
<pedro_orange> SuperQ sleep is for the weak!
<SuperQ> pedro_orange: heh
 * nickrud heads for bead
<pedro_orange> Not the bead!
<SuperQ> pedro_orange: well, atleast my oncall shift is over now
<nickrud> *bed, can't even spell this late at night
<NooBBoon> CPU is intel core duo 6600. GeForce 8800GTS. and gigabyte ga-p35 mobo
<scguy318> NooBBoon: so, X starts, but trouble during the installation?
<scguy318> NooBBoon: oh
<scguy318> NooBBoon: 8800GTS might explain it
<SuperQ> yea
<scguy318> NooBBoon: try doing the install in safe graphics mode
<scguy318> NooBBoon: or an alternate installation
<SuperQ> NooBBoon: the 8800GTS may be an issue
<SuperQ> NooBBoon: you're computer is too nice ;)
<pedro_orange> NooBBoon I have same setup as you, I install GC drivers with Envy and then had to sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to a suitable res for my vdu
<scguy318> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<NooBBoon> Not a supported card? I saw on the bug report that the bug was fixed in this version (I thought). Also, the safe graphics mode is what I am attempting now, which is when I saw the 5-6 lines of install info
<pedro_orange> Thats just how I did it, I have 8800GTS
<scguy318> NooBBoon: what lines? is this in X?
<pedro_orange> I'm running full 7.10
<NooBBoon> it was CLI (I think) ... this looked like one line of information and then "[OK]" at the end... it did not stay up too long
<ompaul> !bootoptions | NooBBoon (check out that web page_
<ubotu> NooBBoon (check out that web page_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ompaul> NooBBoon, read that page and implement some of it you will be fine
<NooBBoon> alright, i will check the web page as well
<scguy318> NooBBoon: so you weren't in the installation actually ;)
<scguy318> NooBBoon: if the LiveCD isn't working out for you, consider performing an alternate install
<scguy318> !install | NooBBoon
<ubotu> NooBBoon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<scguy318> !alternate | NooBBoon
<ubotu> NooBBoon: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<oon4> uuuuu
<NooBBoon> alright  - thank you - i will try a few of those options
<ompaul> scguy318, how about /msg ubotu tell X about Y
<fredl> can anybody help me with my USB problem?
<scguy318> ompaul: thanks
<knut> Hi. Newbie neds some help.... I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. Fujitsu Siemens Amilo - Li1720  MS 2199. The problem is that I cant get the wireless network card to work. I tryed out Ubuntu with the live cd before installing, and then it worked fine. After uninstalling xp and runing Ubuntu as my OS, i cant get the Wireless network card to work.
<scguy318> knut: what wireless chipset?
<scguy318> knut: and what doesn't work specifically?
<knut> I cant get the wireless card to talk to my router it seems....
<fredl> uhm am I invisible?
<scguy318> fredl: invisible like can't see your text? no
<knut> I think maybe the card dosnt support ubuntu..or something
<pedro_orange> Not unless you're Claude!
<scguy318> knut: well can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<fredl> so nobody here knows anything about USB then?
<scguy318> fredl: what about USB?
<pedro_orange> Universal Serial Bus?!
<knut> really dont kno what you talking about..newbie:-)
<fredl> it logs messages in syslog like: usb 2-2: device not accepting address 8, error -71
<scguy318> !pastebin | knut
<ubotu> knut: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> knut: please open a Terminal, type lspci, and paste contents to that link
<scguy318> knut: so I can know what wireless chipset you are using
<fredl> scguy318, but it works on another machine.
<reZo> is that a manager for compiz fusion which allows you to enable / disable features of compiz?
<knut> Ok, I'll try it:-)
<scguy318> fredl: im looking
<ompaul> fredl, so you have hardware issues
<x3on> Hi guys, Used Ubuntu a while ago and learnt a bit about linux with it. Felt confident enough to move to debian and did so. Tried a couple of different distribs since and have used Arch for a while. Im travelling at the moment and am looking for a lean and bloat free distro that is fast and will play any media formats and come with a basic set of essential things for media, graphic editing etc. Dont mind having to install some of it if it isn
<scguy318> fredl: I'm thinking this link might help you: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<reZo> x3on: ubuntu does that
<lukewarm> x3on: I strongly recomend wolvix. It small, live and comes with plenty of media applications
<fredl> ompaul - perhaps yes, but I would like to find a way to discard tha possibility
<fredl> thanks scguy318 I'll look through that.
<ompaul> x3on, xubuntu or fluxubuntu
<fredl> scguy318, I'm looking in /proc/interrupts and I see  11:     193148    XT-PIC-XT        ohci1394, bcm43xx, nvidia
<x3on> I read on the forum some people recommended Kubuntu gutsy because it has less buggs comapred to Gnome?
<fredl> does that mean that the USB port (is that ohci1394?) is sharing IRQ 11 with bcm43xx and nvidia?
<scguy318> fredl: ohci1394 is Firewire
<knut> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48300/
<scguy318> knut: thanks
<fredl> oh...
<fredl> well in dmesg I see this: uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000d800
<scguy318> fredl: pastebin your dmesg and I'll look
<scguy318> knut: looks like you have an Atheros AR5006EG
<scguy318> knut: the Atheros kernel modules are supposed to work, but in practice I've encountered issues with them
<scguy318> knut: what's your make and model of your card? or is it built-in?
<knut> scguy318:  what to do?
<kthakore> I keep getting a hal failed to initalize on log in and I can't access cdrom and usb devices
<knut> built in..
<scguy318> knut: alright, then what's the model of your computer?
<scguy318> knut: and do you have wired connectivity on the laptop currently?
<lukewarm> x3on. Im using it right now, and ive never had problems with it. It is based on slackware and so is very stable.
<Voyage_> any good file manager other than konqueror and dolphin?
<knut> Li1720 MS 2199
<scguy318> Voyage_: mc, though it's cmd-line
<Daniel84> bonjour à tous
<ppcguy> hey all
<scguy318> Daniel84: bonjour
<scguy318> !fr | Daniel84
<ubotu> Daniel84: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aLeSD> hi all
<fredl> scguy318, http://pastebin.ca/817166
<kthakore> I keep getting a hal failed to initalize on log in and I can't access cdrom and usb devices
<aLeSD> do u know hopw to installl a dictionary on openoffice ?
<Daniel84> ok thanks
<ppcguy> yo aLeSD
<x3on> lukewarm, does it come with basic things like latest flash browser plugins, dvd playback etc?
<aLeSD> ppcguy: yo
<x3on> lukewarm, based on slackware - so uses their packages?
<lukewarm> x3on,umm let me check
<silent_> k guys I'm gonna go drop some acid and scratch the walls
<silent_> laters
<scguy318> fredl: thanks, looking
<knut> scguy318: I chat with you on the pc i q now. but i have to plug the cable directly into the pc.
<fredl> scguy318, this may be of help too, lspci lists: 00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)
<bullgard4> I can issue the command 'sudo ./sleep.sh force'. What is the effect of the option 'force'? Is force a feature of bash, or where is it defined?
<scguy318> knut: ok, thats fine
<fredl> so it's a USB 1.1 controller, could it be that MP3 devices don't work on USB 1.1 anymore?
<fredl> I mean it's kinda old, no?
<scguy318> fredl: it's not that, because USB 2.0 devices should be backwards compatible with 1.1
<scguy318> fredl: personally I think it might be something hardware-wise, but don't take me as the final word
<scguy318> knut: alright
<scguy318> knut: please do sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<void^> bullgard4: it's an argument to your sleep.sh script.
<lukewarm> x3on, yes. Both wolvix cub and hunter come with flash and java plugins for firefox by default, but for DVDs I would recomend wolvix hunter as it comes with VLC, which will play them fine.
<crweb> why would klogd and dd eat 100% of cpu constantly?
<knut> scguy318: Ok, I'll see what i can manage.. Thnx
<x3on> lukewarm Ive had problems with VLC playing dvd's "on the fly" - or however it works
<bullgard4> void^: I know that it i an argument to the sleep.sh script. I wonder where is programmed what the effect will be if I call sleep.sh using the argument 'force'.
<kthakore> I keep getting a "hal failed to initalize" pop up on log in and I can't access cdrom and usb devices
<linuxuser> hi all
<scguy318> knut: have you, er, done that command?
<scguy318> knut: please do sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<linuxuser> im unable to access my dvd in gutsy
<scguy318> knut: I'm trying to help you setup ndiswrapper here :)
<kthakore> linuxuser, can u see the cd
<linuxuser> ys i can mount it just that i have no access to it
<kthakore> hmm
<bullgard4> kthakore: Analyze the dmesg. If you repair the error messages cause, you will be able to access your CDROM also.
<NooBBoon> I am trying to use some of the boot options for troubleshooting installation. However I get the error: "Could not find kernal image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7". I copied this command from the web site. How can I find what kernal image I am using (7.10-amd64 iso)?
<lukewarm> x3on, well, that may have been a plugin issue, but it seems to work fine default on wolvix. There are also many other media players it comes with (including mplayer, gzine). It is also fully compatible with slackwares packages, and has its own small repo.
<nnoeonn> Hiya guys, i'm back with 7.10 ^^
<void^> bullgard4: in the script, read it.
<scguy318> knut: please do sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<kthakore> bullgard4, I can't find any errors in dmesg
<brophat> how can I find the username and password on the dsl connection I am on?
<nnoeonn> I've got some problems with my composite manager (seems like i don't have one at all) And it started when i installed the drivers for my graphcard :S
<Ajeet_2> hi
<knut> Hehe, yeah its done:-)
<Ajeet_2> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and after restat it says file not found  for both ubuntu and windows xp
<nnoeonn> Ajeet_2 did you install the bootloader?
<Ajeet_2> how to install grub because i just used fixboot and fixmbr cmds
<Ajeet_2> yes i did
<bullgard4> void^: I looked for 'force' in the sleep.sh script. There is none in it. I only found 'xforce'. I believe that is something else.
<knut> scguy318: Its done. Is the wireless car suppose to work now?
<fredl> can I just add noapic in /boot/grub/menu.lst being the kernel path, like kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=a170264f-9ac8-4202-81a5-d73e267154b6 ro quiet splash noapic
<nnoeonn> Ajeet_2, i'll refarese, what error do u get?
<linuxuser> anyone experienced anything similar in gutsy ???
<Ajeet_2> i thick it is unable to detect the names of the hardisks
<scguy318> knut: no, we're just getting started
<scguy318> knut: alright
<michael_> Has anyone seen "channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused" when trying to setup a ssh tunnel?
<knut> Ok, lets go:-)
<Ajeet_2> i am unable to boot from grub
<scguy318> knut: do you have your Windows wireless driver?
<Ajeet_2> it says file not found
<scguy318> knut: I have a link to it but you'll need it on your end of course
<bullgard4> kthakore: If you cannot find any errors in dmesg then no-paste it so that others can analyze it. I am convinced that your problem reflects in dmesg.
<knut> Scguy318: No, no windows crap left:-)
<kthakore> bullgard4, ok
<void^> bullgard4: "x$1 != xforce", it's common practise to add a letter to it, to deal with empty variables/whitespace.
<linuxuser> is the dvdrw permission thing got anything to do with udev ?
<scguy318> knut: ok
<knut> Scguy318: Got the link?
<scguy318> knut: yes
<scguy318> knut: http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/com/support/linkapplication.html?LNG=EN&ProductID=3535
<scguy318> knut: if that doesn't work I can always upload the ZIP to somewhere
<bullgard4> void^: I do not understand the phrase "add a letter to it". What do you mean by 'it'?
<kthakore> bullgard4, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48301/ here
 * lukewarm pushes scguy318 into a vat of STEAMING hot acid
<scguy318> mm?
<void^> bullgard4: the letter "x".
<scguy318> knut: tell me when you've got it
<knut> Scguy318: Where should i save it to? Anny preferences
<scguy318> knut: doesn't matter
<scguy318> knut: wherever you can find it
<knut> scguy318: Donne..
<ssn> hi
<scguy318> knut: alright, when you open the ZIP there should be...another ZIP file :P
<zetheroo> frostwire is saying I need to have Java installed...... adn I have it installed.... but its still not working... anyone?
<knut> zippetyzip
<scguy318> knut: extract that ZIP file to somewhere you please
<ssn> has anyone tried to run gutsy with the newest (2.6.23.11) kernel?
<scguy318> knut: when you're done, open a Terminal
<scguy318> knut: and tell me where you extracted
<knut> scguy318: good to go.
<ompaul> ssn, that is not how you get stability - we don't support it - you don't need to as the kernel gets security fixes though out its life span -  suggest ifyou want to run development level stuff you look at hardy but expect it to break in new and interesting ways on a day by day basis when it is released it will be stable
<mikew> Hi all, can anyone tell me the package I need to install to support .RAR archives?
<knut> /home/knut/Programmer
<scguy318> knut: alright, in the Terminal, please d
<scguy318> knut: please do, cd ~/Programmer, then do
<scguy318> knut: sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<scguy318> knut: then tell me what happens
<kthakore> I keep getting a "hal failed to initalize" pop up on log in and I can't access cdrom and usb devices
<DrUnKnMuNkY> mikew: rar and unrar are the packages
<zetheroo> anyone?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> zetheroo: try again at a busier time. most people in north america will be sleeping now.
<mikew> thanks, the free version is the one I want I take it then?
<boyko_> Heya.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> mikew: yup. i've never run into or heard of any problem with them
<scguy318> knut: tell me when you're done
<sarthor> Salam, I have Dell latitude x300 gusty installed. i am not the orignal owner, and have lost bios passwords how to recover? Where to get help on IRC? Thanks
<Arelis> How do i resize an Ubuntu partition so i can install fedora next to it?
<bullgard4> kthakore: I am sorry, I cannot find a clue in dmesg. I cannot help you.
<knut> Must have done something wrong... installing net5211 ...
<knut> couldn't open net5211.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181.
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~$
<scguy318> knut: make sure to cd to Programmer
<scguy318> knut: by typing cd Programmer
<scguy318> knut: cd changes the current directory of the shell
<mikew> drUnknMuNkY: thanks installing now just had one silly archive I needed to extract to get OpenVPN working here. :)
<lukewarm> sarthor, to reset bios settings, and password, open your box and remove the battery for a second, Then replace, and the bios will be reset
<sarthor> lukewarm, Its Dell X300 laptop, i have done this. but no success, Its not a desktop pc
<kthakore> bullgard4, no problem I will keep asking
<kthakore> I keep getting a "hal failed to initalize" pop up on log in and I can't access cdrom and usb devices
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~$ cd~/programmer
<knut> bash: cd~/programmer: No such file or directory
<scguy318> knut: check your caps, Linux is case sensitive :)
<scguy318> knut: type cd ~/Programmer
<zetheroo> can someone have a look and this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48302/
<zetheroo> please
<scguy318> knut: that's a space between cd and ~/Programmer
<silent_> it has a look at that pastebin
<knut> No, just dosn't work...
<scguy318> knut: what do you mean?
<knut> i type it wit a space...
<kitofhawaii> sarthor: it's a dell right?
<knut> no such file or dir...
<sarthor> kitofhawaii, Yes
<scguy318> knut: ok, then do cd /home/knut/Programmer
<knut> hmmm.
<scguy318> knut: make sure that's where you actually extracted the driver files :)
<knut> Still with the ~
<kitofhawaii> sarthor: dell puts a service password on those that they keep the password for, but you have to be registered as owner with dell to get it from them
<kitofhawaii> sarthor: just need to have whomever you got it from to transfer ownership to you and then call support, they'll give it to you
<jca> How do i get a SB X-fi to work in Ubuntu?
<scguy318> knut: show me your term prompt
<scguy318> jca: your only choice, if you are running 64-bit Ubuntu, is to use Creative's closed sourced driver
<xeer> does anyone know of a file editor that can handle large files? gedit seems to freeze if there is too much data on one line
<sarthor> kitofhawaii, the person from whom i got this laptop is not in my contact any more, . . .
<scguy318> knut: well, ok, tell me what pwd says
<knut> Enterd /Programmer$
<kitofhawaii> sarthor: well you can try calling them...i don't believe they have a password reset anymore since they started embedding hardcoded service passwords
<sarthor> kitofhawaii, i cannot to provide any ownership proof, So is it not recoverable??
<Cubexombi> would someone be abe o gimme a hand with a little be of a sound issue in Firefox, flash audio skips like a scratched cd, every minute or so for about 3 seconds. google-fu is weak tonight
<knut> pwd???
<scguy318> knut: type that in the Terminal
<knut> pwd
<scguy318> knut: then tell me what it says, pwd = print working directory
<scguy318> knut: though I believe you're already in the Programmer folder, so
<sarthor> kitofhawaii, i am in Saudi Arabia right now? So where to call ? usa or the dealer here in Saudi arabia?
<scguy318> knut: do sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<xeer> does anyone know of a file editor that can handle large files? gedit seems to freeze if there is too much data on one line
<knut> ok
<jca> scguy318: im not using the 64 bit ubunto, what choice do i have then?
<scguy318> jca: you have none, unfortunately
<knut> Allready installed it says
<scguy318> knut: ok, show me what ndiswrapper -l says
<kitofhawaii> sarthor: i dunno...you can try 800-915-3355...dunno the whole country code stuff though
<knut> Invalid driver...
<xeer> does anyone know of a file editor that can handle large files? gedit seems to freeze if there is too much data on one line
<sarthor> kitofhawaii, OK. thank you brother.
<lukewarm> xeer: try medit or mousepad
<jca> scguy318:  hmm ok so only 64 bit works
<scguy318> jca: yes, you need a 64-bit kernel unfortunately
<jca> scguy318: Thanks very much for that info
<scguy318> knut: can you paste it?
<newrookie> hi everyone
<jca> scguy318: do you know how i can set up compiz-fusion on an ati x1950 pro, all the guides ive tried has failed
<newrookie> i need help installing python 2.5 on kubuntu 7.10
<newrookie> does anyone know where i can start looking?
<scguy318> jca: hmm, I'm not too wise on that, I've always had it work out of box, but since you say ATI, which I admit is a pain
<scguy318> jca: you'll probably need to setup XGL
<scguy318> !xgl | jca
<ubotu> jca: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<knut> I'll try something ... give me a minutte
<scguy318> knut: alrighty
<zetheroo> I have all the sun-java packages installed. .... but still frostwire is not working
<xeer> lukewarm: is mousepad gui or text based?
<lukewarm> xeer, gui
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$ ndiswrapper -l
<knut> net5211 : invalid driver!
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$
<scguy318> knut: did you extract all the files in the ZIP?
<knut> scguy318: I think soo...
<scguy318> knut: ok, please do sudo ndiswrapper -r net5211
<scguy318> knut: then do sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<knut> Scguy318: ok
<zetheroo> if I want to install the latest java in Ubuntu, where should I install it to? /usr/java ?
<knut> scguy318: done..
<scguy318> knut: alright, show me what ndiswrapper -l says
<zetheroo> anyone?
<knut> scguy318: knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$ ndiswrapper -l
<knut> net5211 : invalid driver!
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$
<scguy318> knut: alright, can you pastebin what you have in your Terminal right now?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: not sure where you're getting it from, but usually it's under /usr/local/lib/java
<scguy318> knut: also, can you simply paste here what ls says?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: if you're installing it yourself and not using a repo
<knut> Maybe I'll try to unzip again...
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: otherwise, repo's stick them in /usr/lib/jvm
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: should I first un-install java from Synaptic?
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$ ndiswrapper -l
<knut> net5211 : invalid driver!
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$
<scguy318> knut: before that is what I mean
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: basically I need to upgrade to the latest Java ... the Java in the repos is too old
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: no, usually i keep around older versions of java for compatibility. you sure all your stuff is compatible with the new java?
<simion314> hi, i can't find a way to display  the list with the people in the chat room in xchat
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: a lot of java apps call for a specific version, so having the older ones allows apps that require a specific version of java to run
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ok... that sounds good... but won't two versions of Java mess the system up?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: no...whichever one you set as default (if you don't set one as default, it's the last one installed) will be the default for all
<knut> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48303/
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: setting one as default is done by modifying the /usr/bin/java link
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: hmmmm .... I just need the newer Java for one app to run
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: i suggest you check where your /usr/bin/java points to, in case you have to go back
<zetheroo> cd /usr/bin
<zetheroo> that was meant for the termnal
<zetheroo> terminal....
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: mine points to /etc/alternatives/java, which then in points to my current jvm
<zetheroo> how do you check it?
<scguy318> knut: you didn't remove properly
<scguy318> knut: it's sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211
<scguy318> knut: I mean
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: ls -l java
<scguy318> knut: sudo ndiswrapper -r net5211
<zetheroo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-12-01 00:23 java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<zetheroo> thats what I get
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii    ^^
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: yah...in turn, check that link under /etc/alternatives..."ls -l /etc/alternatives/java" that'll tell you where the current jvm is pointed to
<PoGz> guys.. i need to ask something? will i be able to install anjuta and lazaruz in a dapper platform?
<knut> scguy318: sudo ndiswrapper -r net5211
<knut>  done
<scguy318> knut: ok, now do sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<scguy318> knut: and tell me what it says
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: so just keep that handy, in case you have to go back to the current jvm. you just put back those symbolic links
<zetheroo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2007-12-15 20:55 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<mohkohn> How do I add the debian menu's to gnome in gutsy?
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$ sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<knut> installing net5211 ...
<knut> couldn't open net5211.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181.
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: at the end of all this it seems simpler to just live with out that one app
<scguy318> knut: what does ls -l say?
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: but this app was working swell in Feisty
<PoGz> someone talk to me pls
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: you know...the sun java is available from the repo's, you're using the open source one
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: but I already have then installed... I thnk
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: I have sun-java-6 installed
<scguy318> PoGz: hi
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$ ndiswrapper -l
<knut> net5211 : invalid driver!
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$
<scguy318> PoGz: you might be better off waiting until America wakes up, but go ahead and ask
<scguy318> knut: what does ls -l say?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: your /usr/bin/java's pointed to gcj...
<knut> ls -l ?
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: do you meant that even though I have it installed already, my system is not using the sun-java packages... and is instead using the os ones?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: try pointing /etc/alternatives/java to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$ ls -l
<knut> total 3248
<knut> -rw-r--r-- 1 knut knut  264939 2007-12-15 10:37 FSC_WN6301A_Device_Driver_4_1_2_111__1005511.zip
<knut> drwxr-xr-x 3 knut knut    4096 2007-12-15 03:23 install_flash_player_9_linux
<knut> -rw-r--r-- 1 knut knut 3036127 2007-12-15 03:23 install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<knut> drwxr-xr-x 5 knut knut    4096 2007-12-15 11:07 ndiswrapper-1.50
<knut> drwxr-xr-x 4 knut knut    4096 2007-12-15 10:51 WLAN
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer$
<scguy318> knut: oh
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: also confirm that /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java exists :)
<zetheroo> knut.... pastebin!
<scguy318> knut: you need to open the ZIP that's inside WLAN
<scguy318> knut: and extract that :)
<kthakore> I keep getting a "hal failed to initalize" pop up on log in and I can't access cdrom and usb devices
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: good idea
<scguy318> knut: you can do that with File Roller or w/e you use for extracting ZIPs
<scguy318> knut: you can put aside the Terminal for now
<scguy318> knut: after you do that tell me where you extracted
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ok I got into /usr/lib/jvm and these are the folder in there ... cacao  java-1.5.0-gcj-4.2-1.5.0.0  java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.03  java-gcj
<white_eagle> is java proprietary?
<white_eagle> and if it is tell me an open source replacement
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: what do you rekon?
<knut> scguy318: I thought you said 2x zip.... That would be the third zip..
<simion314> hi, i can't find a way to display  the list with the people in the chat room in xchat, i can't find this option in menu, do you have this problem?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: sounds good, so back up your current link "sudo mv /etc/alternatives/java /etc/alternatives/java~" and then "sudo link /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java /etc/alternatives/java"
<scguy318> knut: actually the ZIP inside the ZIP is second I believe, apologies for the confusion
<knut> Not your bad..I suck at this:-)
<white_eagle> simion314: in the place where it says ex. "1087 users" click on it and see if they show up
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: assuming you don't have any java apps open right now...in which case they'll probably break
<FluxD> simion314: its actually on the right just hidden drag it
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: are those the exact commands I should do?
<scguy318> knut: not a problem, it's Saturday I have time :)
<knut> scguy318: I think I'm good to go:-)
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: based upon what you showed under your /usr/lib/jvm yes
<scguy318> knut: do sudo ndiswrapper -r net5211
<scguy318> knut: then cd to where you extracted the stuff in the ZIP
<Ubuntu2> may I intrude on your java discussion
<amikrop> Is it recommended to have proposed and backports enabled?
<scguy318> knut: then sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf and tell me what it says
<scguy318> amikrop: not really
<amikrop> scguy318: ok
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ok i did the 2 commands.....
<amikrop> Do you know when Skype 2 will be in the repos, then?
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: no errors
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: does pidgin use java?
<scguy318> zetheroo: no
<zetheroo> skype?
<scguy318> amikrop: hmm, I wouldn't know unfortunately
<Ubuntu2> I need some help with java in Opera
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: ok from terminal "java -version" will tell you which one you're gonna be using, i don't know what pidgin uses, since i don't use pidgin
<amikrop> scguy318: ok. thanks, anyway :-)
<zetheroo> java -version
<zetheroo> java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<scguy318> knut: report when done
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ^^
<kthakore> I keep getting a "hal failed to initalize" pop up on log in and I can't access cdrom and usb devices what can I do?
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: you there?.....
<jay-oh-en> would it be hard to get a laptop with these system specs to get working with linux "mobile AMD sempron processor +3000 with 384mb RAM and a ATI mobility radeon Xpress 200 series graphics card"?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: hmmn. let's switch it back for the moment "sudo rm /etc/alternatives/java" "sudo mv /etc/alternatives/java~ /etc/alternatives/java"
<elfranger> greetings and salutations
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ok... did it
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: then "update-java-alternatives -l", and which is the most current sun java listed?
<prakriti> i sure wish 4chan was back :(
<zetheroo>  java -version
<zetheroo> java version "1.5.0"
<zetheroo> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.1 (Ubuntu 4.2.1-5ubuntu5)
<Jordan_U_> jay-oh-en, The ATI card may give you some problems but shouldn't be that bad, but the rest is of the category of hardware that is all but guaranteed to work in Linux, no matter what brand / model
<zetheroo> update-java-alternatives -l
<zetheroo> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<zetheroo> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ^^^
<PoGz> guys
<jay-oh-en> ok tight
<PoGz> pls help me
<CccccccccccC> Hi - is there a messenger service where I can talk to contacts who are appearing offline?
<Jordan_U_> jay-oh-en, Better to know would be what wifi chipset it uses
<knut> scguy318: Hmm...I do something wrong..  when you say cd... you mean something like this? cd ~/home/knut/Programmer/WLAN/LiteOn
<deladrien> anyone able to point me in the proper direction regarding questions about DVD playback? I've already spent several hours researching possible solutions, including installation of codecs from the multiverse, VLC, and region coding. I'm hoping for an expert with CSS (content scrambling, not style sheets) and/or region protection.
<mhrnjad> Hello, I am building grub (on ubuntu 7.10) from the source package and it build and installs OK. However when I run it crashes with a segmentation fault. Any hints as to how this could be resolved?
<elfranger> I now run a windows server with Alt-N mailserver on it. It's easy to add support for a new domain and manage accounts through either web or from the server itself. What would be the equivalent for running the same on Ubuntu?
<scguy318> knut: yeah, but in that folder, there should be a ZIP
<CccccccccccC> Pidgin/Gaim doesn't
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: pastebin lol...anyway try "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun"
<PoGz> i need to know if i can install anjuta, lazarus and other programming tools in dapper drake
<jay-oh-en> Jordan_U_: im on windows so how would i find that?
<scguy318> knut: open that ZIP and extract to a location
<scguy318> knut: then cd to that location
<Jordan_U_> knut, "~" means "/home/you" so your path is redundant, and wont work
<scguy318> Jordan_U_: oh wow didn't notice :P
<Jordan_U_> jay-oh-en, I don't know, easiest thing to do would be to just burn a CD of 7.10 and try it, if everything works, install it :)
<knut> so just ~/programmer then :-)
<PoGz> can u help me pls?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: and then confirm "java -version" shows "java version "1.6.x_xx"
<elfranger> I now run a windows server with Alt-N mailserver on it. It's easy to add support for a new domain and manage accounts through either web or from the server itself. What would be the equivalent for running the same on Ubuntu?
<white_eagle> in ubuntu 7.03 Pidgin is still Gaim?
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ok I did that and there was a bunch of stuff that happened
<jay-oh-en> ok Jordan_U_
<Jordan_U_> knut, Yes, but remember that *nix is case sensitive :)
<scguy318> white_eagle: in 7.04 it's still Gaim
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: bunch of stuff is good.
<mhrnjad> Grub 7.10 (built from source package) crashes .. any idea anybody?
<white_eagle> lol
<white_eagle> :D
<white_eagle> 7.04
<scguy318> knut: yeah, but anyway, have you extracted the ZIP that was inside the ZIP?
<zetheroo> java -version
<zetheroo> java version "1.6.0_03"
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: fantastic...go ahead and try your app now
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ^^
<Keule|on> hi guys and girls - is it normal - that cairo dock has a black background when using standard-gnome - and no compiz?
<Jordan_U_> mheath, GRUB as in the bootloader itself or the utility to install / modify said bootloader?
<mhrnjad> GRUB the boatloader itself..
<knut> Yeah, cant see annymore zip's in there
<Jordan_U_> mheath, Is it giving an error code?
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: hey.. your a genius.... its working
<scguy318> knut: if you type ls, is there a file with the extension of INF?
<jay-oh-en> Jordan_U_: i think your talking to mhrnjad
<knut> scguy318: forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<scguy318> knut: oh good
<Jordan_U_> jay-oh-en, I think I am too :)
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: thanks :) have fun
<scguy318> knut: can you show me what ndiswrapper -l says?
<knut> scguy318: knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer/WLAN/LiteOn/GPH801WW$ ls
<knut> ar5211.sys  net5211.cat  net5211.inf
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer/WLAN/LiteOn/GPH801WW$
<Jordan_U_> jay-oh-en, Thanks ;)
<jay-oh-en> Jordan_U_: then why are you saying mheath
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_: it just says: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, , Is it giving an error code?
<scguy318> knut: cool
<Alphaiceman> how can I run window apps and games such as WOW on linux
<scguy318> knut: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<knut> scguy318: knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer/WLAN/LiteOn/GPH801WW$ ls
<knut> ar5211.sys  net5211.cat  net5211.inf
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer/WLAN/LiteOn/GPH801WW$ ndiswrapper -l
<knut> net5211 : driver installed
<knut>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<knut> knut@knut-laptop:~/Programmer/WLAN/LiteOn/GPH801WW$
<scguy318> !wine | alphaiceman
<ubotu> alphaiceman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: why does the Java version tester still say: Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<zetheroo>  Your Java version is 1.4.2. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.   
<Jordan_U_> jay-oh-en, Just realized that, it's late :)
<jay-oh-en> !pb
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U_> jay-oh-en, Thank you
<scguy318> knut: didn't need to paste so much :P anyway, good!
<knut> scguy318: Looks good:-)
<scguy318> knut: now we're getting somewhere :)
<Smegzo1> I installed vmware server from the repo and it wants an activation code, which I don't have.  Now I can't shut down synaptic.  There is no quit this install option.  What do i do now?
<jay-oh-en> welcome
<scguy318> knut: a few more steps
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: on the www.java.com web page?
<scguy318> knut: please do
<amazon> ciao
<amazon> list
<amazon> !
<scguy318> knut: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<white_eagle> hello, I have the restricted codecs installed on totem but still if I try to play .rm files it says  "could not find a realvideo shared library for version 4"
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: yes
<scguy318> knut: tell me when gedit opens up
<Keule|on> is it normal - that cairo dock has a black background when using standard-gnome - and no compiz?
<amazon> lista
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: which browser you using?
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: Firefox
<amazon> lista!
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: Firefox 2.0.0.11
<knut> gedit open
<deladrien> white_eagle: i'm in no way an expert, but from my earlier research tonight I believe totem is incapable of playing real files as of current. My recommendation is to try VLC.
<amazon> how to see the list??
<Jordan_U_> Keule|on, Yes, transparency == compositing == requires a composite manager. compiz == a compositing window manager :)
<Alphaiceman> is this better than cross over for linux
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: hang on...reviewing my about:config
<amazon> lista
<scguy318> Alphaiceman: well, Wine is free, Crossover is payware/trialware and has paid support I think
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ok
<scguy318> Alphaiceman: Wine is a good start to try
<Sec-see-man> !list
<knut> scguy318: Gedit open
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scguy318> knut: good
<amazon> !list
<scguy318> knut: at the bottom of the text files
<scguy318> knut: add these lines
<Alphaiceman> awesome thanks for your help
<Keule|on> ok Jordan_U_ are there no other docks working proper without compiz?
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_: I am still here..
<scguy318> knut: blacklist ath_pci
<Jordan_U_> Alphaiceman, I think they use the same code, wine at least is on good terms with crossover, but wine is free
<scguy318> knut: then another line as
<scguy318> knut: blacklist ath_hal
<scguy318> knut: then save
<deladrien> anyone able to point me in the proper direction regarding questions about DVD playback? I've already spent several hours researching possible solutions, including installation of codecs from the multiverse, VLC, and region coding. I'm hoping for an expert with CSS (content scrambling, not style sheets) and/or region protection.
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_: there is no error code, when invoked grub simply crashes with a core dump
<scguy318> !medibuntu | deladrien
<ubotu> deladrien: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scguy318> deladrien: you need to install libdvdcss2 from there
<deladrien> done.
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: have you closed/restarted firefox?
<scguy318> deladrien: alright, so what's your current issue?
<deladrien> one moment
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: yes... but I think it was open while we were making changes... would that matter?
<knut> scguy318: done
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: shoudl I restart?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: it shouldn't...the update-alternatives should've switched over the defaults
<scguy318> knut: good
<scguy318> knut: now do
<scguy318> knut: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<scguy318> knut: close the gedit window you have open now and type that in the Terminal
<scguy318> knut: then add a new line to the end of the file
<Jordan_U_> Keule|on, Some use "fake" transparency which just shows the desktop background, also note that compiz is not specifically required, xcompmgr for instance will work also, or composited kwin
<scguy318> knut: and on that line put ndiswrapper
<Alphaiceman> thanks guys, it makes sense to start with win, I just have to research to see what it supports
<scguy318> knut: then save
<deladrien> scguy: opened VLC from terminal. file>open disc>DVD(menu) returned, among other things
<deladrien> libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
<deladrien> libdvdread: Found 17 VTS's
<deladrien> libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
<deladrien> [00000284] main playlist: nothing to play
<deladrien> oops
<ttt--> how do i make a "cdls" command that does cd <dir> and prints ls?
<amikrop> Actually, how do I install Skype?
<deladrien> totem says the disc is protected, which i know, but libdvdcss2 was supposed to get around that
<Keule|on> Jordan_U_: so i have to install xcompmgr and it works?
<knut> scguy318: ON that line, or after the last one i.e. a new line?
<scguy318> knut: after the last one
<scguy318> knut: yes, a new line
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: hang on...reviewing my plugins dir
<scguy318> deladrien: hmm, and what DVD is this?
<Jordan_U_> Keule|on, Yes, I don't know if you have to configure xcompmgr or just apt-get it though
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: ok
<void^> ttt--: alias cdls='cd $1 && ls'
<knut> scguy318: ok, it's done
<Jordan_U_> Keule|on, You can also possibly set a preference for fake transparency, but that's no fun :)
<scguy318> knut: almost done, now do
<Keule|on> ok thx Jordan_U_ i'll try - further infos ar welcome :)
<scguy318> knut: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci
<scguy318> knut: then do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Keule|on> hehe thx
<scguy318> knut: and see if your wireless works
<scguy318> knut: you might have to wait a few seconds
<ttt--> thanks, void^
<mhrnjad> OK guys, 2nd try: grub (built from source package on ubuntu 7.10) installs ok but crashes with a core dump when invoked, any ideas as to how to resolve this?
<scguy318> deladrien: mm
<scguy318> deladrien: what DVD are you trying to play? could you possibly pastebin the entirety of the VLC messages?
<rb34564> ttt--: cdls() { cd "$1" && ls ; } ;
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, It sounds like you don't really mean the bootloader itself, as in specifically the code that is installed to the MBR and run at boot
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_ : I do mean the boat loader binary ..
<Jordan_U_> rb34564, That's kind of nifty
<kthakore> my cd doesn't auto mount
<knut> hmm..
<mhrnjad> /usr/sbin/grub
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, How can a bootloader segfault?
<rb34564> void^: $1 will not work in an alias
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_ : grub can actually be invoked from the shell ..
<ttt--> rb34564: thanks. what is this sort of thing built on?
<zegita> i need some help with the screenlet program, if anybody knows something about it. when i run it, it closes again after a second or so. does anyone have a solution?
<ttt--> or how is it called
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_ : e.g. sudo grub
<rb34564> ttt--: it is a shell function
<deladrien> scguy: one moment while i learn about pastebin
<ttt--> thanks
<scguy318> deladrien: sure, see !pb
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo "update-alternatives --display firefox-javaplugin.so" which is the best version listed? i just need that part
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, I always thought that was different code, learn something new every day :)
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_: it then comes up with a prompt and allows you to issue commands
<scguy318> knut: success?
<deladrien> !pb
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Keule|on> Jordan_U_: thx ! it works - added it to the autostart - great!!!
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48304/
<deladrien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48305/
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, Having an intel mac and wanting to dual boot before the kinks were all worked out I became very well acquainted with that prompt :) Just didn't realize it "was" grub
<Keule|on> does anybody have an idea for file upload on a webspace (my webspace) and i get the url back?
<kthakore> my cd doesn't auto mount
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: ok...good. close firefox, "sudo killall firefox*" and then try the java webpage again
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, I guess it makes sense now that I think about things like it being able to search for a menu.lst on drives that were not mounted by linux
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_ : cool, I want to boot FreeBSD but the binary grub package does not have ufs2 support compiled in
<scguy318> knut: success?
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_: that's why I wanted to rebuild from source package
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, Why don't you install grub from FreeBSD?
<void^> rb34564: thanks, i didn't realize :)
<Keule|on> does anybody have an idea for file upload on a webspace (my webspace) and i get the url back?
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_: that's a possibility ..
<Eric820> #ubuntu-hk
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, FreeBSD's grub supports ext2
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_: thanks for the pointer .. will try that.
<mhrnjad> Jordan_U_ : Thanks again.
<Jordan_U_> mhrnjad, np
<scguy318> deladrien: mm, weird, you could possibly try a different player like mplayer
<knut_> scguy318: for some reason I dont have anny signal strength now..
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: when I did that killall command Firefox remained open
<deladrien> scguy: one moment
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: so I closed it manually
<scguy318> knut_: does the card work at all?
<knut_> donno
<knut_> I dont know
<scguy318> knut_: well can you connect to any network?
<scguy318> knut_: or
<zetheroo> kitofhawaii: should I restart the machine?
<scguy318> knut_: actually, does doing
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: well, try it again...you might have firefox-bin hanging around
<scguy318> knut_: iwconfig scan ath0 work?
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: yah, that'll flush it :)
<scguy318> knut_: if ath0 is your card's interface name
<knut_> Dont see anny networks
<rb34564> scguy318: it's  iwlist ath0 scan
<scguy318> rb34564: thank you
<seek> I'm attempting to use a physical disk with VMWare as Ubuntu as the Host and Windows XP as the VM.  When I try to add the hard drive it says that I don't have permission.  I tried chown seek.users /dev/sdb and it still gives me the same error.  How do I give my Ubuntu user full rights to the drive?
<scguy318> knut_: actually do what rb34564 suggested, iwlist ath0 scan
<zegita> i need some help with the screenlet program, if anybody knows something about it. when i run it, it closes again after a second or so. does anyone have a solution?
<rb34564> scguy318: how can ath0 be present if you told him to blacklist ath_pci?
<knut_> ok
<scguy318> rb34564: I believe that's the interface that ndiswrapper has assigned, though I could indeed be mistaken :)
<Keule|on> does anybody have an idea for file upload on a webspace (my webspace) and i get the url back?
<Eric820> is there any software works like RealVNC to provide a webpage to control linux?
<knut_> scguy318:  knut@knut-laptop:~$ iwlist ath0 scan
<knut_> ath0      No scan results
<Eric820> you may try this site http://upload.hkplace.net/
<rb34564> scguy318: no. only ath_pci registers athX interfaces. ndiswrapper will give you wlanX.
<scguy318> knut_: can you pastebin the output of iwconfig?
<diego`> hello, i need help for configure xorg for my tv, i used the nvidia driver but i only have black and white
<scguy318> rb34564: ah, ok, thanks for clearing that up
<NooBBoon> I am installing 7.10 (alternative text install) on a brand-new box. I have one 750GB drive and do not intend to use any other OS. Is there a preferred partioning for my situation?
<deladrien> scguy: sorry for delay, had to install mplayer. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48306/
<scguy318> NooBBoon: I would say 10 GB for /, the rest for home, and perhaps a swap partition if you plan to hibernate
<knut_> scguy318: one sec...
<NooBBoon> scguy318: thank you!
<deladrien> don't really know what that means offhand
<deladrien> CRC checks failed, can that be because of a failed decrypt?
<knut_> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48307/
<sky> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module:init_audio_codec!anyone can help me?
<zetheroo> ok.. I restarted and its still the same
<Smegzo1> I managed to remove vmware server and fix synaptic.  There doesn't appear to be a vmware player for ubuntu or debian.  Do I have to use vmware server?  I really don't want to go through the hassle of registering that even though its free.
<imanex> does anyone know when the ehci bug will be fixed in the latest kernel?
<scguy318> rb34564: well, his interface is indeed ath0
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: check your about:config, filter java, and make sure you don't have anything hardcoded to a /usr/lib/jvm/1.4???? path
<Masterslave> does anyone know how to solve the apache/svn error <m:human-readable errcode="2">
<Masterslave> Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<Masterslave> </m:human-readable> ???
<scguy318> rb34564: I believe that's the interface I got when I did ndiswrapper on my own personal installation
<scguy318> rb34564: apparently ndiswrapper renamed from wifi -> ath
<Smegzo1> I'm using ubuntu 64bit which may be why I can't find vmware player in the repos.
<rb34564> scguy318: i see knuts computer is a fsc amilo *brrrr*, so i guess there is a software wireless kill switch involved
<knut_> scguy318: Dosnt seem like annything is "turned on"
<deladrien> scguy: with xine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48308/
<zegita> hi guys. i have a problem here. i installed a theme and applied it. once my computer froze and i restarted it. now i cant see the thing eround my windows anymore in any theme. you know that frame thing around evey window.
<Masterslave> nobody?
<scguy318> deladrien: for verbosity you can pass in parameter --verbose=num
<scguy318> deladrien: set it to 3
<kitofhawaii> zetheroo: and then "sudo update-alternatives --auto firefox-javaplugin.so" but i don't think this is the problem, since your firefox plugin already points to the right version (auto just tells it to use the best)
<knut_> rb34564: Why the *brrr* ? Amilo/fujitsu Siemens  in general?
<scguy318> knut_: is there a button you use for activating wireless?
<knut_> scguy318: Yes, but it dosnt seem to happen anything when i press it. Not suported by Ubuntu?
<scguy318> knut_: well, when it's activated, can you try doing iwlist ath0 scan?
<seek> please scroll up and see my question... Is this possible with ubuntu?
<deladrien> that was fun
<scguy318> seek: probably add to a group or something, too tired to help
<deladrien> scguy: output of xine --verbose 3 is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48309/
<seek> scguy318:  Just run vmware with privledges?
<seek> or change the /dev/sdb?
<scguy318> seek: add your user to a group
<scguy318> seek: I'm too tired to help
<Cr3ature> HEY
<scguy318> deladrien: interesting
<Smegzo1> There is a vmware player for 64bit (I just found it) but it comes as an rpm or a tar.  Which should I get?  Do i need it install alien and then grab the rpm?
<scguy318> deladrien: libdvdcss debug: title key found in cache 00:00:00:00:00
<Cr3ature> the Ubuntu NTFS-3G Support is BROKEN
<Cr3ature> it only works for USB NTFS HDD:s
<scguy318> Cr3ature: that's not true actually
<Cr3ature> yes it is
<Cr3ature> i just tested
<Cr3ature> an NTFS partiton worked in USB
<scguy318> Cr3ature: I have ntfs-3g line in my fstab for an internal HDD...
<Cr3ature> but it wont mount in SATA
<scguy318> deladrien: mm, I believe libdvdcss2 has a cache
<scguy318> deladrien: gimme a sec
<Cr3ature> NONE of my SATA NTFS are mounting
<Cr3ature> internals
<Cr3ature> but all USB work
<Cr3ature> wtf is that?
<deladrien> k
<Cr3ature> i want it fixed
<deladrien> lol @ creature
<Cr3ature> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Cr3ature> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Cr3ature> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 ()
<Cr3ature> i get this with every Internal NTFS partition
<scguy318> Cr3ature: what does mount say?
<knut_> scguy318: Before, I had like 5-6 different networks with good signal strenght, that I could connect to. Now it's only my own Wireless network that I detect, and at a minimum signal strenght.
<Cr3ature> scguy318: thats what is says
<scguy318> Cr3ature: the mount command?
<Cr3ature> oh
<Cr3ature> well ill pastebin that
<Cr3ature> its too long
<scguy318> deladrien: ok, please do
<scguy318> deladrien: rm -rf ~/.dvdcss
<scguy318> deladrien: this should remove the DVD CSS cache in your home folder
<deladrien> hmmk
<scguy318> deladrien: then try playing again in xine with verbosity 3
<Cr3ature> scguy318: http://pastebin.com/m4f9db9f
<Cr3ature> also the GUI ntfs-config gives me a longer error
<scguy318> Cr3ature: what's the command you're using to mount your NTFS partition?
<Cr3ature> or extra one
<Cr3ature> mount /dev/sdb /media/windows
<Cr3ature> sdb1
<scguy318> Cr3ature: you need to prefix with sudo
<Cr3ature> im logged in as root
<scguy318> Cr3ature: ah, and is what you showed me all it said?
<scguy318> Cr3ature: OH!
<Cr3ature> yea the command line says 3 lines of error
<Cr3ature> and GUI says those AND a locale error
<scguy318> Cr3ature: what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<luchaoming> so many are chatting! how can I find my friend>
<Cr3ature> scguy318: shows my partitions?
<Jordan_U> Cr3ature, Logged in as root as in from GDM, or as in "sudo -s" / "su" ?
<Cr3ature> su
<scguy318> Cr3ature: yes
<deladrien> scguy: did the rm, xine -- verbose 3 again. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48310/
<deladrien> looks like it tried harder. took a few seconds longer too, but same result.
<Jordan_U> Cr3ature, Just making sure, you never know in this channel :)
<Cr3ature> whats wrong
<seek> to add a user to more than one group do I simply "sudo useradd myuser group1,group2,group3?
<scguy318> Cr3ature: try doing umount /dev/sdb1
<scguy318> Cr3ature: then attempt to mount
<Cr3ature> no
<Cr3ature> its not mounted
<Cr3ature> it won't unmount what is not mounted
<Cr3ature> umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<scguy318> deladrien: hmm, might be something with the DVD itself, media wise
<Cr3ature> more ideas?
<scguy318> deladrien: if you're eager to play the DVD, use something like DVD Decrypter and have the files on HDD
<scguy318> Cr3ature: mm
<scguy318> Cr3ature: gimme a sec
<LimCore> how to set refresh rate for my LCD by hand?
<lonejack> hi all, somebody has already installed pan table wacom intutos 3 driver?
<seek> What groups do the default ubuntu admin users have to belong to?
<deladrien> scguy: unfortunately, I expected as much. thanks for your effort though, I really appreciate it. Guess I'll just wait till I get home and play it on my home DVD player.
<lonejack> please, where do I have to touch for desktom setting for wacom tablet?
<scguy318> Cr3ature: still there?
<Cr3ature> yea
<scguy318> Cr3ature: apparently it's something with the mount command itself, use ntfs-3g instead
<Cr3ature> scguy318: ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mount/windows
<scguy318> Cr3ature: yeah
<LimCore> how to set refresh rate for my LCD by hand?
<knut_> scguy318: knut@knut-laptop:~$ iwlist ath0 scan
<knut_> ath0      No scan results
<scguy318> Cr3ature: though should be /mnt/windows
<scguy318> Cr3ature: if you haven't created a mount folder on /
<Cr3ature> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Cr3ature> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Cr3ature> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 ()
<scguy318> knut_: you could try to reboot and see or
<seek> How do I add my user to with admin and disk group privileges (an existing account)?
<scguy318> knut_: if you wish to undo ndiswrapper, all you need to do is remove the ndiswrapper line in /etc/module and remove the blacklist lines in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<scguy318> knut_: by doing gksudo gedit /etc/module and gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist respectively
<Andycasss> Is there a way to make joystick autorepeat itself, like holding down a button on a keyboard??
<scguy318> Cr3ature: weird indeed, mm, perhaps try adding an fstab line then reboot
<Andycasss> So it wouldnt do its thing when the button is released, but when button is pressed
<knut_> scguy318: I'll try to reboot... Is the laptop I have just not compatible with Ubuntu?
<s_v_e_n2> hello,  Im having trouble with on ubuntu 6.06 server.. After a added a new partition for var, its getting confused becaus it cant mount /var/run and /var/lock any more. Followind I dont have net and so on .....
<s_v_e_n2> before it mounted:
<s_v_e_n2> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<s_v_e_n2> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<Cr3ature> scguy318: its just gonna do the excactly same
<Cr3ature> so whats the point
<scguy318> Cr3ature: well, then, unfortunately I'm out of ideas
<Cr3ature> so am i
<scguy318> Cr3ature: if you believe it's a bug, you may file a bug report over at the Launchpad
<knut_> Scguy318: Thanx for the help so far:-)
<scguy318> Cr3ature: unfortunately it's late and I wish I could help more, I need zzzs
<scguy318> knut_: np, um
<scguy318> knut_: your laptop should be ok-ish with Ubuntu, but it's the small issues that need to be ironed out
<scguy318> knut_: like your wireless :P you could try a reboot, or if you want to go back to ath_pci, you can do what I suggested
<scguy318> knut_: basically just undoing the edits we did
<scguy318> knut_: and now I'll go sleep
<scguy318> knut_: any more questions?
<Andycasss> Is there a way to make joystick autorepeat itself, like holding down a button on a keyboard? I want to be able to scroll movies, right now I have to keep pressing the same button for 100 times
<scguy318> knut_: I guess I'll be going now, good night
<Cr3ature> i need an expert
<johnny_walker> hey.... QUick question, how can I see windows media player streaming on websites ?
<johnny_walker> I need codecs or somethin?
<s_v_e_n2> the ubuntu 6.06 fails to mount /var/run and /var/lock, because /var ist not mounted at that time - how do I fix that ?  (after I added a new Partition for var)
<Ziroday> s_v_e_n2: I think you need to add a automount for that partition under fstab
<markus> |-|1 633|<5 !
<Dregin> I need an adult
<s_v_e_n2> /dev/hda1     /     ext3     errors=remount-ro   0     1
<s_v_e_n2> proc          /proc proc     rw,nodev,nosuid,noexec              0     0
<s_v_e_n2> /dev/hda2     none  swap     sw                    0     0
<s_v_e_n2> /dev/hda3     /var  ext3     defaults              0     2
<depe> lala
<Dregin> is there any way I can boot into my current ubuntu install from windows? vmplayer?
<Ziroday> s_v_e_n2: not sure the command sorry
<s_v_e_n2> It getting mounted, but to late, I get a failer in the boot-precess: cannot create dir /var/run/network
 * Dregin googles
<Ziroday> Dregin: no, however you can access the file system
<Dregin> Ziroday: k
<asdff012> irc://irc.amtris.net/ex0dus
<techi602> i am despred, how can i upload directory with subdirecturies in console ftp? i tried "mput /tmp/somedir/*" but subdirectories are ignored with msg: skipping non-regular file xxx...
<Ziroday> asdff012: ?
<geeksauce> anyone know why i can't control volume with the slider in xmms?
<techi602>  i am despred, how can i upload directory with subdirecturies in console ftp? i tried "mput /tmp/somedir/*" but subdirectories are ignored with msg: skipping non-regular file xxx...
<Wargasm> does anyone know how to choose time zones instead of cities?
<Wargasm> in the clock
 * differentreality Xionizeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "This package contains data files (icons, pixmaps, locales files) needed by
<wraund> !spam | differentreality
<ubotu> differentreality: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Cr3ature> o jesus i figured it out
<Cr3ature> i had to mount /dev/mapper/sdb
<differentreality> do u know how I can, using xchat, when I type /ame for it not to appear to all servers ?
<NooBBoon> I have installed 7.10 (alternative) but after re-booting, black screen. GRUB loads, "Kernal alive" appears, "...direct manning table appears", screen blacks. Suspect gfx card=Geforce 8800GTS. I have d/l drivers from nvidia, but unsure how to see anything to be able to install them. Absolute newbie to ubuntu!
<Wargasm> noob,
<Wargasm> it takes me a very long time to boot
<Wargasm> try giving it a few minutes
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The 'capplets-data' package contains data files (icons, pixmaps, locales files) needed by the configuration applets in the gnome-control-center package." What are 'configuration applets'?
<Wargasm> im not sure how to shorten the boot time
<wraund> NooBBoon: do you get a console or terminal, where you can enter commands
<NooBBoon> Wargarsm: I will wait then!
<Andycasss> Is there a way to make joystick autorepeat itself, like holding down a button on a keyboard? I want to be able to scroll movies, right now I have to keep pressing the same button for 100 times
<Wargasm> yeah i was kinda worried too but i gave it like a minute and it loaded up just fine
<NooBBoon> wraund: nothing, screen is black - in fact, the montior LED indicates no signal
<NooBBoon> I should clarify that I d/l drivers on this laptop (and burned to CD), not the ubuntu machine - the only thing during the install that I could see that had anything to do with graphics was selecting which resolutions to allow for X (?). I have waited several minutes, but nothing seems to be happening.
<Wargasm> have you ran any other OS on that pc?
<NooBBoon> no it is brand new, just got it today
<Wargasm> or will ubuntu run without drivers?
<grindcore> hi, i need to have access to my external NTFS HDD. i've done everything what i should from help here but its still not working. someone have spare time for me now ? thanks to everybody
<Wargasm> will it run alright without the drivers
<Wargasm> is it a usb drive, grindcore
<grindcore> Wargasm yes USB
<NooBBoon> I don't think so - I got the alternative install to work, but the normal install would not, even in safe video mode
<Wargasm> have you tried other usb devices out on that pc
<Wargasm> make sure the usb is working properly
<Wargasm> that really sucks NooBBoon, are you sure the hardware isn't bad?
<grindcore> Wargasm - i tried usb key - doesnt work aswell
<Wargasm> try downloading usb drivers grindcore
<Wargasm> thats what id do first
<Wargasm> in order to make sure the usb is working properly
<foobar> I had fglrx installed for my ati x1400 card a few weeks ago, and somehow the in-game grapihc started to turn weird yesterday..
<Wargasm> yeah that can happen foobar
<NooBBoon> Pretty sure. I think I need to install the drivers, but I don't know how I can do that since I can't see anything. Is there some way I could force a comman line interface or something at boot?
<foobar> Wargasm: how can I troubleshoot?
<Wargasm> well, it sounds like a drivers issue i think
<Wargasm> foobar,
<Wargasm> but NooBBoon , would you happen to have any other video cards?
<grindcore> i have problems since i update from 7.04 to 7.10 - then i was trying to setup "users and groups" and then nothing work how should :(
<Wargasm> maybe you could try another video card in the pc, then it will boot up fine
<Wargasm> and you could install your 8800's driver
<anas> i have a propblem with java web apps .. some body help me
<foobar> I'm sure I didn't modify any driver config  or whatever...
<NooBBoon> wargasm: that is an idea, i will look about
<Wargasm> yeah see if you can get another graphics card to work
<Wargasm> foobar, what graphics card do you have
<Wargasm> and can you explain what you saw?
<foobar> ATI x1400
<Wargasm> so what did you see
<foobar> it's on ibmt60
<Wargasm> and im not sure if this ist rue, but ive always heard nvidia has better support on linux
<Wargasm> this is true*
<anas> i have problem with java web apps .. could u help me plz ?
<foobar> I still can enter the game, it just that when I'm in the game, some objects appear to be transparent
<Wargasm> all i can say, foobar , is to try to make sure you have the latest drivers
<Wargasm> yeah, it sounds like a drivers issue
<foobar> is it okay to have fglrx?
<Wargasm> im not sure
<Andycasss> I cant install xf86-input-joystick, tells me: "cant find input file: src/makefile.in"
<foobar> alrite
<Wargasm> i dont have much experience with ati
<Wargasm> sorry
<grindcore> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ughi> does wpa-psp (tkip) work out of the box on xubuntu?
<foobar> Wargasm: anyway, great thanks for your help
<anas> ! java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Wargasm> no problem, hope i helped
<anas> ! c#
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c# - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anas> ! nxt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nxt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ughi> ! wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anas> ! mindstorms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mindstorms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitofhawaii> Andycasss: did you run just "make" before you ran "make install" ?
<anas> ! mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anas> ! macosx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macosx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grindcore> wargasm - i think there is a problem with administration things - like i dont have rights to access anything connected,...
<anas> ! mac os x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac os x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wargasm> really?
<rgnr> !wols:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wols: - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rgnr> :P
<Wargasm> well are you an admin
<Wargasm> on that pc
<Wargasm> isnt there a way to log in as root
<Wargasm> (im not sure)
<kitofhawaii> anas: /msg ubotu topic <whateveryou'relookingfor> instead of spamming the room
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The 'capplets-data' package contains data files (icons, pixmaps, locales files) needed by the configuration applets in the gnome-control-center package." What are 'configuration applets'?
<grindcore> wargasm - i'm the admin and root - but how i said - i was trying something with rights and since then i cannot access nothing
<grindcore> wargasm if u tell me what to write to console or wherever like root i will do it
<Wargasm> hmmm
<Andycasss> umm, which one came first, make or makeinstall
<Wargasm> i dont know enough about linux commands sorry
<anas> kitofhawaii : i was really want to know some thing .. i am sorry if i pother u
<pedro_orange> The age old debate...the make or the egg..?
<dido^> hi
<Wargasm> im pretty inexperienced
<Wargasm> :P
<kitofhawaii> anas: it's fine...just what you were doing was scrolling the room, /msg'ing ubotu keeps it private
<qwaz> "room"?
<kitofhawaii> 'channel
<qwaz> :)
<josh_p> freshly installed gutsy, emptied and reformatted an external 120 gig hdd, but now I cannot get the hdd to mount consistently as "example name", and it is apparently a read only device now, even tho i have the correct permissions, how can I get it to mount consistently to the same spot and allow writing???
<kitofhawaii> josh_p: ext3?
<josh_p> yes
<ughi> wpa on linux is pain in the ass
<kitofhawaii> !fstab >josh_p
<josh_p> i know about fstab, but if it is an external, usb drive, it has the tendency to show up as sde, sometimes as sdf....
<josh_p> at least this one does
<zya> bagus
<kitofhawaii> josh_p:  are you using different usb ports?
<josh_p> no
<johnny_walker> hey.... QUick question, how can I see windows media player streaming on websites ?
<grindcore> how i can check or straight install drivers for usb ports ?
<dido^> excuse me???
<dido^> I need a helping hand
<stippi> can someone help me, I want to install Kate, the KDE text editor, but a name with that package is not found.
<Wargasm> hello
<dido^> for burning cd/dvd
<dido^> I want to know a good program for burning cd/dvd in linux?
<Andycasss> How to I launch a program when ive done the makeinstall? How to find out a command?
<san|> stippi: sudo apt-cache search kate
<Wargasm> stippi, make sure you went to software sources and checked the sources you want to look in
<pedro_orange> dido, Have you looked in Applications > Sound & Video? :P
<san|> dido^: Brasero (gnome) or K3B (KDE)
<Wargasm> and yeah it shouldnt be hard to find burning software
<dido^> brasero is the best?
<stippi> san: are package names case sensitive?
<pedro_orange> Andy if it's installed it should be in the Applciations menu
<san|> dido^: depends on what you want...
<Toma-> Is there a all-in-one program for dealing with audio-video-photos on an ipod?
<dido^> to burn cd
<san|> dido^: I like it.. simple clean.. burning audio/data cd/dvd and images
<Wargasm> i used winamp in windows Toma-
<Wargasm> im not sure what id use in ubuntu yet
<lonejack> hi, please, problem editing as root. is it possible to use a uman editor when I am as root instead VI?
<lonejack> thank you
<dido^> It creates iso compatible
<san|> stippi: yeah.. but when searching they're not
<san|> stippi: everything on linux is case sensitive
<dido^> san|?
<san|> dido^: well searching isn't case sensitive... most other operations are
<Wargasm> like commands
<dido^> I don't understand
<pedro_orange> Toma- tried using gtkpod?
<Toma-> pedro_orange➜ yeh. its a big cup of fail :(
<san|> dido^: never mind then...
<dido^> san|: for example if i want to copy a dvd ..there' problem?
<pedro_orange> Awe :( thats not good. Works for my shuffle - but that doesn't help you really. :P
<san|> dido^: ehm you want to rip it from DVD9 to DVD5?
<grindcore> i need help with my external usb HDD - i have installed everyting, i checked all settings,... just doesnt work - please who can help me ? i need asap move my stuff to this drive
<dido^> y
<Wargasm> you need to rip a dvd then?
<sangeli> join kubuntu
<sangeli> #join kubuntu
<sangeli> join #kubuntu
<Wargasm> type /join
<sangeli> thks
<Wargasm> no problem
<Andycasss> how to launch an app after install? Cant seem to figure out the command for terminal
<Wargasm> specifically /join #kubuntu
<dido^> san| : I want to burn cd/dvd and rip dvd too
<lukewarm> Andycasss which app?
<Wargasm> why not just launch it from applications Andycasss
<san|> dido^: as far as I know there aren't tools that do the ripping and burning in one.. but you could take a look at dvd::rip and acidrip
<grindcore> i need help with my external usb HDD - i have installed everyting, i checked all settings,... just doesnt work - please who can help me ? i need asap move my stuff to this drive
<dido^> ah
<Methodone> hi all
<kitofhawaii> Andycasss: in the directory you unpacked the source, check for a README or an INSTALL, and read that...it should have the information you need :)
<Wargasm> grindcore, did you ever get your usb working
<Muse> hey Methodone whats up
<dido^> san|: ok thanx
<Andycasss> lukewarm: xf86-input-joystick
<matthieu> hi
<dido^> san|: I try
<Andycasss> kitofhawaii: There were no install or readme in source
<matthieu> do you know how to play blueray rip in ubuntu ?
<san|> dido^: but for general burning needs use brasero..
<grindcore> yes - everything was working before i tried this admin settings - like users and group - i've put everything back but its not working
<Methodone> wats the dif btwn the server 7.1 ed and the LTS 6.06?
<san|> dido^: good luck!
<dido^> san|:
<dido^> san|: ok thanx
<Wargasm> grindcore, could it be some odd error where the disk doesnt want to spin up?
<Wargasm> or is it spun up
<Wargasm> because my usb external likes to spin down often
<Ubuntu2> anybody in here use ktorrent
<Wargasm> grindcore,  another option you could try is to access the drive over a network
<Wargasm> if you have another pc networked that is
<Ubuntu2> if so  how to I show the peers connecting
<san|> dido^: I just googled and found this one: http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/
<rafael_> todos aqui falam português?
<rafael_> olá amigo
<lukewarm> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Wargasm> english mainly, rafael_
<Methodone> just curious guys ... ubuntu server 6.06 LTS ... does it have everything ubuntu server 7.10 has ?
<san|> Methodone: it's based on older software
<rafael_> something hre speak portuguese?
<LinuxJuggalo> Methodone: not really
<san|> Methodone: and perhaps lacking some additional software packages
<LinuxJuggalo> !br | rafael_
<ubotu> rafael_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<brobostigon> hi
<rafael_> como faço isso?
<LinuxJuggalo> rafael_ this is an english channel
<rafael_> sou novo no irc
<rafael_> ok
<rafael_> I'm understand
<rafael_> sorry
<Methodone> ok cos they offer the 2 for download so i was wondering why they still do if 7.1 is newer ... is it special ?
<rafael_> but..
<rafael_> and portuguese? Have a channel?
<LinuxJuggalo> Methodone because 6.06 is still supported LTS means Long Term Support
<lukewarm> !br > rafael_
<san|> dido^: or http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/index.html
<san|> well that you could have found yourself with 5 mins of google!
<rafael_> ok, thank's
<rafael_> by
<dido^> san|: wonderfull!!!
<Methodone> ok sorry guys
<Methodone> thanks for info :>
<san|> so http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/ and http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/index.html
<dido^> san|: you are rigth!!
<grindcore> wargasm - i have 2 laptops connected via ethernet to router - and router is connected to the modem. what i think - this will be even harder to get working then sort out this usb :(
<sC0rPi0nk1Ng> One help:)
<san|> I'll be idling here for the rest of the day.. please let me know if you like them.. I might want to do something with it in the near future
<sC0rPi0nk1Ng> which is bertter screenlets or gdesklets
<lukewarm> !en > sC0rPi0nk1Ng
<sC0rPi0nk1Ng> lukewarm: i am speaking in english
<gopodge> Hi, can anyone here display http://www.playstation.com.au correctly in Ubuntu? I am running 7.10 and it is broken?
<sangeli> where is the setting that sets where the home dir is located on physical hd_
<sangeli> ?
<mirak> hi
<brobostigon> sangeli: you determine the place of the /home when you install
<mirak> what purpose is the wubi.exe on the gutsy iso ?
<kitofhawaii> !fstab > sangeli
<grindcore> what i need to check to see if my usb is workign properly - or if i have the rights to use it ? please i need help with this asap
<thor> sangeli the mount point is determined by a line in /etc/fstab. The home directory itself is created when you create the user with the useradd command
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: lsusb never shows anything?
<sangeli> yes, but when I modify it at new reboot it goes back to original settings, as if I never modified this file
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - write this in console ?
<KinPumpkinKing> I'm running full screen applications and suddenly something "grabs the screen away" from them... what should I do to prever this, anyone?
<sangeli> !fstab > sangeli
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: yes, "lsusb" i don't need to know the exact output, just whether anything other than 0000:0000 shows up
<erUSUL> KinPumpkinKing: disable the screensaver? i happened to me with some games
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - Bus 006 Device 005: ID 1058:0910 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<KinPumpkinKing> erUSUL, thank you, I'll try that.
<erUSUL> KinPumpkinKing: no problem
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - and i have connected my wireless mouse via one usb and its working
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: sounds like usb is working fine...have you tried manually mounting?
<sangeli> let me try I rebbot and see if it works. I think I got the error identified.
<Andycasss> does anyone know how to configure xf86-input-joystick?
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - i think yes - if is that which is in this !ntfs3g,...
<vox> VoteForPedro: pedro lacks political experience
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: and did you get any specific errors?
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - i can see that drive in computer folder but i cannot access it - it was saying like - i dont have the rights to mount it or whatever, but now i cannot even see it there :(
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: what name was it coming up as?
<Ziroday> e
<sangeli> why kubuntu is unable to retain the settings set into fstab? I removed /dev/root       /       unionfs defaults        0       0   and changed with the proper setting /dev/sda6  /   /ext3  default 1 1  saved and rebooted. but it goes back to what it was before
<boris> hi
<boris> how can i make tremulous run faster ?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<boris> by dedicating more resources to it ?
<mrga_cro> hi what happened to me, yestrerday everything was fine, now when i start computer i get nvidia logo( it set off) and all programes i start doesn't have minimaze maximaze options
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - which name do you mean ?
<mrga_cro> and terminal is all white
<foug> I have a microSD card that plugs into my comp through a USB adapter. Ubuntu had no problems detecting it but now it does, can anyone help please?
<mrga_cro> i can't write anything
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: do you know the device name linux is seeing it as? sdb...sdc
<paldium> sangeli: adjust your kernel parameters
<sangeli> but I neved did anything of this since I installed kubuntu. why should I do so and how?
<mrga_cro> please help
<paldium> it's kind of stupid to expect to access /etc/fstab (remember, "/") to check which partition is the root partition
<grindcore> kitofhawaii my book i think
<paldium> therefore this can only be done during boot time
<kairu0> problem: sometimes my usb keyboard stops responding. layout: pc -> usb extension -> usb hub -> keyboard + mouse. question: should i replace the extension or the keyboard itself?
<DB42> hi, why is the ubuntu 7.10 DVD 4.2Gb ? what does it include ? (i want a live cd)
<grindcore> kitofhawaii we can check this in konsole,but i dont know what to write there :( I'm noob with linux :(
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: curiosity, "df" in konsole, does it list your device?
<dido^> san|: san???
<dido^> help me please
<san|> dido^: what's up?
<grindcore> kitofhawaii sdb
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The 'capplets-data' package contains data files (icons, pixmaps, locales files) needed by the configuration applets in the gnome-control-center package." What are 'configuration applets'?
<dido^> san|: well, I've installed dvdshrink
<dido^> san|: using install.sh within packet
<mrga_cro> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/5348/prikazzaslonash2.png
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: like /media/sdb1, /media/sdb2?
<DB42> hi, why is the ubuntu 7.10 DVD 4.2Gb ? what does it include ? (i want a live cd) <<<<<
<dido^> san|: but now I don't found it in application menu!?
<san|> dido^: you're kinda new to linux right?
<dido^> san|: yes
<Muse> dido^: you can always add it manually
<san|> dido^: then I would recommend that you keep it simple and use software from the repositories.
<san|> dido^: k9copy is in there
<grindcore> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<grindcore> /dev/sda1             20641788   3793644  15799504  20% /
<grindcore> varrun                  972824        92    972732   1% /var/run
<grindcore> varlock                 972824         0    972824   0% /var/lock
<grindcore> udev                    972824        92    972732   1% /dev
<grindcore> devshm                  972824         0    972824   0% /dev/shm
<grindcore> lrm                     972824     34696    938128   4% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<grindcore> /dev/sda2            134197680  67759152  66438528  51% /media/sda2
<kitofhawaii> !pastebin | grindcore
<ubotu> grindcore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaptengu> my mysqldump-script executed over ssh is not working in crontab but manually
<san|> dido^: in the multiverse repository
<dido^> san|: I flag it
<thor> dido^ use the command 'which dvdshrink' in a terminal and it should tell you the complete path to the program. You can use that path to add dvdshrink to the menus
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: i don't see any sdb mounts...could you pastebin "dmesg | grep sdb" for me?
<dido^> san| great!
<san|> dido^: xdvdshrink is installed on your system
<kaptengu> my mysqldump-script executed over ssh is not working in crontab but manually, how is this?
<dido^> san|: Yes I 've installed it
<grindcore> kitofhawaii which syntax i should use in this pastebin ?
<dido^> san|: and I found it with command "which"
<san|> dido^: but sometimes these tools do not install the menu shortcuts since these are not at the same place at every linux distro. So you could start it from the console
<simp_lg> Hello. Is there a ways to logout from current session, but not using corresponding applet?
<san|> dido^: way to go!
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org paste it in there and get the resulting url, and paste the url in here
<grindcore> kitofhawaii ok :)
<rocadeye> you do more spam by telling people to post stuff on pastebin instead of just letting them paste their stuff in here
<dido^> san|: mmm...no console I would like to see in the application menu
<dido^> san|: this tool
<kitofhawaii> rocadeye: well, if you'd rather see a 20 line dmesg in here let me know :)
<dido^> san|: i must to write a script?
<san|> dido^: you can add apps to the menu yourself.. right click on "Applications" and press "Edit Menus"
<rocadeye> put that line on pastebin and give me the url so i don't have to read it
<dido^> san|: I just done it...
<san|> dido^: keep me informed on the progress with these tools.. I would like to know which worked best :)
<dido^> san|: but there's no xdvdshrink?
<grindcore> kitofhawaii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48319/ my external hdd is western digital 500gb "my book"
<rgnr> is there any zdaemon like for ubuntu?
<rgnr> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<BB88> How can I stop Sound Juicer from automatically opening when I insert an Audio CD?
<gopodge> grindcore : I have one of those drives..
<san|> dido^: please be more clear.. you installed xdvdshrink with their installer. ./install.sh from console I assume. Did it output anything about errors?
<cabldevil_> BB88  its in admin menu  one sec ill find it
<erUSUL> BB88: System>Preferences>removable media (or something like that)
<BB88> cabldevil: Thank you.
<erUSUL> BB88: mine is in spanish ;)
 * nomentero is away: No estoy:-(
<dido^> san|: mmm no. It said me to configure it in a seond timi
<dido^> *time
<BB88> erUSUL: Yes, System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media. Thank you, again!
<test_> I am unable to umount a device. How to force it to umount?
<grindcore> gopodge -its good drive - just its not working at the moment under linux (but was working ) :)
<san|> dido^: try dvdshrink from a console
<dido^> san|: you right!!
<tyczek> hurray! atheros 5007 is working ;]
<gopodge> grindcore : I have found that sometimes it does get recognised if it is plugged in when I boot the machine..
<DB42> ahem
<Seva1996> hallöchen
<towlie> http://de.pastebin.ca/817303  somebody could help?
<Seva1996> wie gehts euch?
<gopodge> grindcore : I have to unplug USB and plug it back in..
<DB42> CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME WHAT DOES UBUNTU 7.10 DVD INCLUDE THAT IS NOT IN C? ???
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: do the following in konsole: "sudo mkdir /media/mybook" -> "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/mybook" lemme know if you get any errors
<dido^> san|: acci..!!!! There are Packets missing!!!
<wraund> !caps | DB42
<ubotu> DB42: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<san|> dido^: okay.. we'll stop here :)
<Seva1996> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS IHR SPRICHT ALLE ENGLISH IS JA KRASS MAN!
<wraund> DB42: it has a greater package repository
<dido^> san|: just one moment...resolve dipendences...
<DB42> yes, but i asked 2 times and didn't get an answer
<san|> dido^:
<DB42> wraund: does it effect the livecd ?
<wraund> DB42: so you can install more packages from disc
<wraund> DB42: no shouldnt do
<san|> dido^: okay... if you know how to do that then its fine.. but please give k9copy a try. It's in the repos and therefore does not have these troubles (and the screenshots look even better) ;)
<gopodge> kitofhawaii : He was saying it has worked under Linux previously? Strange.
<DB42> is there an ubuntu "live cd" version ?
<kitofhawaii> gopodge: yah, manual mount to see if there's any errors :)
<dido^> san|: k9copy in a command?
<Muse> yes there is DB42
<erUSUL> DB42: the default desktop CD is a liveCD
<san|> dido^: sudo apt-get install k9copy
<simp_lg> I use xcompmgr for compositing of windows. But if I press on shutdown applet then his window don't appear, though I can to press invisible buttons. Is there a ways to logout from current session (exit in GDM), but not using corresponding applet? I want to exit in GDM and from there reboot or shutdown computer.
<DB42> is there a recommendation for a proper live cd ?
<dido^> san|: good, you right!
<seventh> Is there anyone who can send me in the right direction how to turn off the Networkmanager debug messages in the console during a quiet boot of Gutsy? It gives me debug messages like: "Networkmanager: <debug> [132334.12341] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is 'org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c6_oss_pcm_0').". I know this is normal because NetworkManager searches for usb dongles etc, but i'd rather have it logged or not d
<seventh> isplayed at all :)
<erUSUL> DB42: define "proper"
<DB42> erUSUL: with tons of stuff already running on it
<DB42> like a dvd with tons of pre-installed stuff
<grindcore> kitfhawaii after the second one disk starts spinning :) but i cannot see it in "computer"
<Jade1> LTSP did not work "out of the box" any tips, URLs . . ?
<erUSUL> DB42: knoppix
<DB42> erUSUL: knopiix is gnome 2.14 :(
<dido^> san|: but, what k9copy ?
<san|> dido^: I send you 2 times that link already.. the same as xdvdshrink
<erUSUL> DB42: knoppis is kde afaik
<Jade1> oops       i am supposed to gripe about LTSP over in Edubuntu
<DB42> kde sux :)
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: that's fine... "cd /media/mybook" and then "ls" see if you see anything. i'm assuming there's data on the drive
<dido^> san|: I'm resolving dependences about dvdshrink :)
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: also, it should be coming up in konqueror now
<san|> dido^: suit yourself.. but k9copy is worth looking I guess... and it is maintained for ubuntu so a menu entry etc. by default
<Azel> adas
<san|> dido^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=765886&postcount=22
<dido^> san|: ok san you are very gently
<dido^> :)
<grindcore> kitofhawaii i can my files there in konsole but not in computer places
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: that's fine. what about in konqueror?
<san|> dido^: you're welcome.. but please browse the internet a bit before asking questions. The forums have tons of information on almost everything. And google is a good friend as well ;)
<san|> dido^: and now I must go back to my python scripting... thesis awaits.. goodluck.. and please let me know which worked best for you!
<dido^> san|: ok san Thanx!!!!
<gopodge> seventh : Can't find anything on Google. :(
<seventh> gopodge: I know :)
<seventh> gopodge: Most people never notice because A) the splash is enabled by default and B) it is normal behavior and can be ignored
<kitofhawaii> seventh: i don't know specifically about networkmanager but you can change console kernel ring level logging levels with "sudo dmesg -n#"
<cabldevil_> BB88: Sorry for the delay  yes again it is in system>pref>multi
<lonejack> hi all, I've set up the wacom tablet. Now the wacom pen/mouse follow the tabled but doesn't work the click/double click buttons. Somebody have any idea?
<BB88> cabldevil: No worries. Already sorted, but thank you nonetheless.
<seventh> kitofhawaii: allright i'm gonna dig into that :)
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - I'm installing konqueror now - i cannot see my drive in nautilus
<cabldevil_> BB88: =P
<kitofhawaii> seventh: since those messages are generally kernel messages, maybe you can try setting it to level 1 so you only get errors
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: i'm confused...ok. you're using gnome?
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: but you're using konsole? i'd rather you use nautilus then
<seventh> kitofhawaii: allright, thanks a lot i'm gonna try that right now ;)
<sebrock> how do I setup a vnc server on an headless ubuntu-server?
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - i have gnome and nautilus - but i cannot see there my drive
<sebrock> asd
<Raiders32> Hello, I'm having trouble viewing a CD from either Nautilus, or the command line.  I can see that it is mounted (/etc/mtab).  When I put the CD in a WinXP system, the contents appear.  Can anyone help?
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: from your terminal, "nautilus /media/mybook"
<gopodge> seventh : I've only seen posts about recompiling which is not so useful. Did you log something on answer.launchpad .. a similar question came up about 4 hours ago but has no answer yet.
<Parsi> i pluged another HDD instead of my cd-writer, how can i moun HDD drives?
<grindcore> kitofhawaii i can see it now in nautilus :) yes yes yes
<sebrock> need help setting up VNC server on an headless ubuntu-server without monitor and graphics card
<sebrock> I was told this should work
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - thanks a lot for help. you saved me, THANKS A LOT :)
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: then you're navigating a bit odd in nautilus to find it :) as for getting it into places, i'm not sure and it's a bit late to get into. at least you have access for now (i understand it's an emergency)
<kitofhawaii> grindcore: yw
<indiangal> hey every one
<indiangal> http://aimgre.blogspot.com/;
<indiangal> http://indianpresidents.blogspot.com/;
<indiangal> http://2k7nitkkr.blogspot.com/;
<indiangal> http://nitkkrccn.blogspot.com/;
<indiangal> http://malikvikas.blogspot.com/;
<indiangal> http://invetinginart.blogspot.com/
<Parsi> i pluged a new HDD instead of my cd-writer, how can i mount HDD's drives?
<daya> how debian installer is used in ubuntu, is there is any documentation on it,
<kitofhawaii> !apt-get > daya
<Parsi> !apt-get|daya
<ubotu> daya: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<daya> kitofhawaii, I don't think only apt-get will solve the problem,
<Eric820> i would like to ask how to uninstall the package installed from *.deb file?
<grindcore> kitofhawaii - i need to move all my stuff from laptop HDD to this one, than do the partitioning and install windows and then linux again..
<Parsi> please!
<daya> kitofhawaii, for eg. I is there is whole documentation about the installer modificaiton from scratch,
<kitofhawaii> parsi: are they ntfs, fat32...etc?
<kiamo> hmm anyone familiar with vnc?
<Parsi> NTFS and FAT
<Parsi> kitofhawaii
<seventh> kitofhawaii: that didn't seem to work, even after adjusting my /etc/syslog.conf - could that be because they hardcoded the output to tty0?
<gopodge> kiamo : i have run VNC before..
<kitofhawaii> seventh: i'm not sure where they're writing to, but i'd assume network manager's dumping to syslog. as to why modifying it doesn't work, that's a bit odd
<kiamo> gopodge: when i log in i get a black 1280*1024 window
<Parsi> kitofhawaii: i think all them are fat
<kitofhawaii> daya: i'm not sure what you're trying to do to be able to let you know which direction you want to go. what are you trying to do?
<kitofhawaii> !fat32 > parsi
<erUSUL> !ops | indiangal
<ubotu> indiangal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<seventh> kitofhawaii: thanks for your help, i'll trust on answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu :)
<cex_joker> aiiiiiiiiii,leh nalan g?
<Parsi> kitofhawaii: it show "CD-ROM1" in "Computer", but ther is a HDD!
<ttt--> which player can i try if vlc doesnt play my .mov file?
<erUSUL> ttt--: mplayer?
<gopodge> kiamo : doing some google searching at the moment..
<kiamo> me too ;) thanks
<ttt--> thanks ill try that
<daya> kitofhawaii, Actually I am trying to implement debian installer in my own distro (http://nepalinux.org) which is now only LIve CD based
<kitofhawaii> parsi: ok that's fine but what about in terminal, "df" does that show your drive?
<cex_joker> hiiiiiiii, q mo knln donk!
<daya> kitofhawaii, so I want to know if there is any documentation on implementing debian installer for making a distro
<Cr3ature> why can't i hear any sounds in my games
<gopodge> kiamo : a couple of things.. try setting colour depth to something lower like 16 bit (vncserver -depth 16) OR set a lower screen geometry (vncserver -geometry 1024x768)
<Parsi> kitofhawaii: "df" ? what it does?
<Hobbsee> cex_joker: english only please
<kitofhawaii> daya: oh... you might want to check out debian's site for that...what you're doing's a bit over my head personally :)
<kitofhawaii> parsi: disk file system reporter
<pjq> please join #hhuc
<pjq> thanks
<KinPumpkinKing> erUSUL, I think that worked, I played for a while without a problem. thank you!
<kiamo> gopodge: now nothing happens when i log in lol
<pjq> hello everybody
<kitofhawaii> daya: or maybe #debian
<erUSUL> KinPumpkinKing: no problem
<daya> kitofhawaii, yes trying there also, But since ubuntu already has done so trying to find here,
<kiamo> brb, going to check the server directly
<wietz0r> ubunty gutsy gibbon == 7.10
<wietz0r> ?
<wols> wietz0r: yes
<wietz0r> wols: ok thanks
<Muse> I have a file that is named as     `3wa9.log
<Muse> how can I view it, i tried pico name
<Muse> but it says
<Muse> Unmatched `.
<gopodge> Muse : Put a \ in front of the `
<kiamo> gopodge: got it :)
<Muse> that worked, thanks!:)
<kitofhawaii> parsi: so did it come up or not in df?
<gopodge> kiamo : depth or geometry?
<Ubuntu2> ineed some help dual booting a computer
<wols> Ubuntu2: you need to learn how to ask questions too
<kiamo> gopodge: server was set to confirm request lol
<kiamo> thanks for your help anyways ;)
<Ubuntu2> ok question
<gopodge> kiamo : Okay. Good find!
<gopodge> kiamo : Maybe that is the problem some of the other guys on the net were having with black screens?
<Ubuntu2> I have 80 gig hard 2 partions unbuntu is in the first partitiop
<Ubuntu2> if i put in anther linux will grub recognize it
<wols> Ubuntu2: no
<Ubuntu2> very new to this
<Ubuntu2> wols any ideas
<bullgard4> "To see what backend you are using check the "About box" of totem.
<Ubuntu2> o isee just like to be critical with no help
<wols> Yeah, I have an idea!  But I'll need a sack full of condoms, a little cod liver oil, and a dozen rabid hamsters.  And keep the FBI off my back for the next few minutes!
<wols> you had a question I gave you an answer. if you don't like the answer: tough
<wols> good bye
<riotkittie> Ubuntu2: if you dont want to use whatever bootloader the second distro will put on ... you can boot with a ubuntu live disc and recover GRUB, then manually edit it to point at the second distro.
<ere4si> Ubuntu2: the second linux will have grub or similar so you'll be able to choose
<riotkittie> !grub | Ubuntu2 (this may be helpful, also)
<ubotu> Ubuntu2 (this may be helpful, also): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vanny> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ubuntu2> ok thnaks for the help THOSE OF YOU THAT DID HELP
<ere4si> :)
<gopodge> ubuntu2 : wait around for a bit.
<vanny> !list
<gopodge> ubuntu2 : I am looking for a how-to somewhere for you..
<Ubuntu2> thanks podge
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: whatever distribution you're installing should be adding grub information. i have opensuse and ubuntu on this laptop
<void^> !download | vanny
<ubotu> vanny: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<shearn89> does anyone know why firefox would be horribly slow compared to seamonkey? It takes ages to load pages, but then shows them very quickly.
<riotkittie> kitofhawaii: even the distros that dont use grub? ;)
<kitofhawaii> riotkittie: with the exception of those :)
<siccness> can anyone help me with portforwarding?
<Ubuntu2> ok kito I just did not to screw up unbutu I like this
<KinPumpkinKing> should I have free space on my linux partition so things run smoothier, or can I just let it go full?
<kitofhawaii> riotkittie: then again, what's the point of trying out another distro without trying out it's preferred boot loader as well? :-P
<riotkittie> KinPumpkinKing: dont let it go 100% full.
<shearn89> KinPumpkinKing: you won't be able to log on.
<KinPumpkinKing> riotkittie, 95%?
<shearn89> KinPumpkinKing: at least i think so.
<gopodge> ubuntu2 : Did you have the second drive plugged in when you installed Ubuntu? I agree with what kitofhawaii said.
<KinPumpkinKing> gawd I should have put more gb's on my Linux partition, there's just so much to it!
<riotkittie> KinPumpkinKing: depends. 5% free = how much space?
<KinPumpkinKing> riotkittie,  very, very little. 5% of 20gb's...
<KinPumpkinKing> riotkittie,  1gb?
<manolo> Hi to all. I'd like to install the latest ALSA drivers. Ubuntu default reps don't include it... and at the same time I'm not so convinced I'd like to download alsa drivers sources, install them and recompile the kernel by hand
<Ubuntu2> i drive that is partitioned
<vanny> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<manolo> Any suggestion please?
<amitprakash> is there a bare minimum linux that i can install on usb and make it bootable. better yet.. is there a way i can install this linux from usb to hdd
<riotkittie> KinPumpkinKing: oooh. dont let it drop below that and you'll be fine :T
<gopodge> ubuntu2 : If you can follow instructions and adapt a little bit you can try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs?highlight=%28dual%29
<shearn89> manolo: have you checked the debian repos?
<KinPumpkinKing> riotkittie, oh, hmkay, thanks.
<vanny> list
<shearn89> manolo: should work as well, as ubuntu is debian-based.
<manolo> shearn89: I've been looking for a .deb to install them... but had no luck
<Ubuntu2> gopodge my plan is 2 dual boot linux
<Ubuntu2> there is no os in the 2nd part
<shearn89> manolo: you may have to build from source. Why do you need the latest drivers?
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: so what about backing up grub to a usb/floppy?
<Ubuntu2> it is a fat32 partition
<amitprakash> is there a bare minimum linux that i can install on usb and make it bootable. better yet.. is there a way i can install this linux from usb to hdd
<shearn89> amitprakash: DSL. DamnSmallLinux
<riotkittie> Ubuntu2: you really dont need to worry. the second will install a boot loader, or give you the option to install a bootloader. if you let it install, it should detect and add ubuntu to menu.lst or lilo.conf
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: back it up to a thumb drive, and label it "Justin Case's Thumb Drive" :)
<Ubuntu2> ok great riot ty
<gopodge> ubuntu2 : which is why I said "if you can follow instruction and adapt a little bit". There will be some thought on your part. Assuming Linux is already installed on the second HDD.
<riotkittie> or you can opt to not install a bootloader, and then boot that distro by booting into ubuntu and editting /boot/grub/menu.lst  with sudo rights
<shearn89> amitprakash: www.damnsmalllinux.org
<manolo> shearn89: because my microphone doesn't work properly. Realtek support service suggested me to install them
<riotkittie> gopodge: and he has told you more than once that there is no second hard drive.
<amitprakash> shearn89, dsl is a lil big.. i want something in say 25 mbs
<riotkittie> :P
<gopodge> riotkittie : Good point.
<Ubuntu2> did not want to point that out riot
<paldium> amitprakash: what hinders you to set up a busybox? competence?
<shearn89> amitprakash: i don't think you can get them that small. I think the kernel file itself is about that size. You could install dsl, and then remove all the graphical stuff to strip it right down.
<Ubuntu2> appreciate all  the help
<shearn89> manolo: what version are you using atm? Let me google a while...
<Cr3ature> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<manolo> shearn89: "building from source" would mean recompiling the linux kernel?
<amitprakash> paldium, i have a 2Gb hdd
<paldium> so?
<Ubuntu2> ok i am going to try
<shearn89> manolo: i don't think so. I think you'd just have to compile the alsa module. There's very few things you need to compile the kernel for.
<riotkittie> dualbooting 2 distros may seem intimidating but really, it's a piece of cake.
<riotkittie> gl, Ubuntu2
<Ubuntu2> anybody 2nd choice for a second linux would be what ?
<kitofhawaii> yes the horror stories come from installing windows second :)
<NooBBoon> X seems to ignore me telling it to use the nvidia driver. I have read and followed the instructions on the nVidia site and the ubuntu site. I have manually checked the xord.conf file and it seems correct. Any help?
<shearn89> amitprakash: try Archlinux. Even with some extra stuff like GIMP, firefox, opera, etc, my root partition is sitting at 1.3gb.
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: err...that's a personal question depends what you're planning to do with it :)
<riotkittie> kitofhawaii: the horror stories come from installing windows. period. i kid, i kid.
<Ubuntu2> well i am not sure exactly
<amitprakash> shearn89, haii.. btw is either of DSL or arch can be setup to be installed from usb?
<manolo> shearn89: thanks
<manolo> 1. sudo lspci -nv   http://pastebin.com/m6809f44f
<dinop007> hi
<manolo> 2. cat /proc/asound/version
<manolo> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).
<manolo>  
<manolo> 3. cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#*    http://pastebin.com/mbbb7c1
<Ubuntu2> just trying dif ones to see what I like best
<shearn89> amitprakash: i think dsl can more easily than arch. Have a look on the respective websites/forums.
<shearn89> manolo: np.
<amitprakash> shearn89, what i meant is .. i dont have a cd rom , and i need to install linux to my hdd from a 2gb usb
<LimCore> ubuntu farts, how to stop this
<riotkittie> amitprakash: can you boot from USB ?
<amitprakash> yeah
<manolo> shearn89: np=no problems?
<LimCore> I think it is farting or something, it comes out from my PC.  Or someone was brilliant enought to make kde beep if one turned off application sounds... how to fix this?
<shearn89> amitprakash: i don't know much about booting from usb, but it shouldn't be a problem.
<dinop007> i got wired firefox problem when i press the firefox link i get down in the task line starting firefox but after 3 sec it is gone and firefox dont load up...
<riotkittie> amitprakash: then, afaik, if you just copy the ISO to the usb drive, and boot, you should be good... but i might be wrong
<ere4si> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> !install | amitprakash  (may be something helpful here)
<ubotu> amitprakash  (may be something helpful here): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<shearn89> manolo: yep. Looking at the website, the current version is 1.0.15 (1 up from your version). You should just be able to compile and install without recompiling the kernel.
<UserUbuntu> anyone, may help to install azureus in ubuntu.  Cause i never installed a program with .jar
<amitprakash> riotkittie, shearn89 thanks a lot
<riotkittie> UserUbuntu: have you installed a Java Runtime Environment?
<UserUbuntu> yes,
<riotkittie> actually, i cant help you with this. it's been eons since i've done anything with java. hate it so.
<shearn89> manolo: you can download the source, and i'll walk you through compiling if you want?
<UserUbuntu> but i might complile azureus.jar first? how?
<dinop007> i got wired firefox problem when i press the firefox link i get down in the task line starting firefox but after 3 sec it is gone and firefox dont load up...
<gopodge> UserUbuntu : azureus is available in the universe repository
<riotkittie> dinop007: open a terminal, try launching firefox from the CLI and see what errors it spits out , if any
<ajul> try reinstalling firefox
<manolo> shearn89: you're great! thanks very much! actually I've been trying to make it by myself... but saw it quite hard
<manolo> shearn89: can we pvt please?
<UserUbuntu> gopodge: ok! Thank i will try it!
<shearn89> manolo: sure.
<enzogupi> Hello, I've a problem with ubuntu, I've spent many days on it (I'm not a newbie, I'm a programmer since 1985 and linux user since 1997)
<riotkittie> enzogupi: sounds like you're bound to know more than i do, so forgive me when i fail to answer, but what problem are you having? :P
<enzogupi> my pc doesn't power off only with ubuntu... with xubuntu or kubuntu it does
<riotkittie> ohhh.
<gopodge> UserUbuntu : Or..  Try here.. http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_3.0.4.0_linux.tar.bz2?download  .. unpack and run the azureus executable
<gopodge> UserUbuntu : I think you got the source .jar file instead.
<enzogupi> and I've tried also with debian sid and it works
<larson9999> oh boy building my first mythtv box.  should be the easiest 2 months of my life
<Ubuntu2> ok thanks all will be back if it works lol
<enzogupi> it seems a problem with something in ubuntu's gnome
<riotkittie> enzogupi: can you not shut down at all? not even via command line?
<kitofhawaii> enzogupi: next time you power down, try from terminal "sudo init 0" and see where it hangs
<UserUbuntu> gopodge: thank you!
<Cr3ature> Sound is NOT working
<Cr3ature> why not
<enzogupi> no... If I load gdm it doesn't works
<leachim6> Hey
<enzogupi> if I load kdm it works
<leachim6> What is the name of the program that lets me configure x
<leachim6> I don't remember
<enzogupi> but not if I login into gnome
<leachim6> xconfigure or something of that nature
<dinop007> i cant believe it... i reinstall linux, i make right away all updates no the terminal dont work -.- it say starting terminal and it is gone....
<leachim6> its a shell script
<riotkittie> enzogupi: i've seen a couple of people posting on ubuntuforums.com with the same problem and nobody seemed to have a solution :(
<paldium> enzogupi: it's too hard to check the halt command in kdmrc and compare it with gdm's, isn't it?
<dinop007> *no = now
<enzogupi> yes... also I have to compare debian's gdm with ubuntu's gdm
<Intsarts> how to make windows print from ubuntu's cups ?
<Cr3ature> dinop007: get another terminal and start the terminal you want from there
<Cr3ature> maybe then you get error message
<enzogupi> cause debian sid works
<manolo> shearn89: it says i'm to register to send pvt msges
<ere4si> enzogupi; I've had that prob on occasion and hitting ctrl-alt-bkspc and restarting X let the comp shut down
<Cr3ature> Debian is awesome
<leachim6> Please just tell me so I can be on my way
<larson9999> tell me if i've got this right: in gutsy, you can't connect via xdcmp unless you use kdm and with kdm you can't switch users?
<brobostigon> Cr3ature: ubuntu is based on debian
<dinop007> Cr3ature: what you mean get another terminal?!
<Cr3ature> terminal emulator
<kitofhawaii> enzogupi: strangely...i have the same problem in the opensuse i have on this laptop. but mine started getting flaky after i installed KDE4
<leachim6> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<enzogupi> yes... ubuntu is based on debian... I know it very well... I was a debian user
<Cr3ature> ubuntu is a raped version of Debian
<shearn89> manolo: thats easy, just follow these instructions: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<gopodge> leachim6 : got in just before I did..
<shearn89> Manolo80: ^^
<enzogupi> But it seems that ubuntu's team has modified something in gnome or gdm that make it not working on my pc
<brobostigon> Cr3ature: what do you mean by a raped version??
<frownfrown> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<frownfrown> gasp
<frownfrown> all the way till april
<frownfrown> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sr20> guys, how to install ati driver.. currently my resolution max 800*600 only
<plutarcus_> hi all
<frownfrown> How do I update to aMSN 0.96 on Ubuntu?
<plutarcus_> i'm having a big problem
<enzogupi> ok... it seems nobody can answer to my question
<kitofhawaii> plutarcus: mind defining big problem for us? :)
<plutarcus_> i installed ubuntu 7.10, at the first restart i see only the BusyBox
<plutarcus_> ubuntu's loading crashs
<plutarcus_> and starts busybox
<paldium> enzogupi: already checked halt commands? no?
<enzogupi> yes
<dinop007> the terminal dont work to me...
<paldium> they work on command line?
<enzogupi> it's not the halt command... because in xubuntu and kubuntu it works
<enzogupi> but not in ubuntu
<paldium> but you checked on command line?
<enzogupi> I've also made this test
<enzogupi> I installed ubuntu server
<enzogupi> and then gdm
<gopodge> frownfrown : are you running Ubuntu 7.10? That has version of aMSN as part of the Universe repository
<plutarcus_> now i must reinstall ubuntu?
<enzogupi> before installing gdm halt worked, after not
<plutarcus_> or i can solve anyway?
<gopodge> frownfrown : 0.97 RC1 to be exact
<dinop007> i cant open the terminal someone got idea y?
<paldium> ubuntu breaks halt command while gdm is running? lol
<frownfrown> gopodge, No. I run Dapper
<ere4si> enzogupi: sudo shutdown -h now    - in terminal should give a result
<enzogupi> no
<dinop007> i cant open the terminal someone got idea y?
<shearn89> enzogupi: if you're trying to switch off, try sudo poweroff.
<kitofhawaii> plutarcus_: what type of computer are you installing it on?
<enzogupi> what's the difference between halt and poweroff ?
<enzogupi> are both command?
<gopodge> frownfrown : You can try the generic Linux installer which is on the aMSN site : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package
<plutarcus_> a pentium 3 1 ghz, 512 mb ram, nvida tnt2
<sr20> guys, im having big problem with my graphics driver here.. im using ati radeon x1600 pro card and currently running ubuntu 7.10.. seems that my max res i can get only 800*600.. any ideas on how to solve this prob?
<gopodge> frownfrown : Or take the leap and go to 7.10.. it is worth it!
<plutarcus_> some months ago i installed feisty fawn and all went good
<frownfrown> gopodge, nty. I'm waiting for the next LTS, so I can LTS->LTS. It seems more stable to me.
<dinop007> i cant open the terminal someone got idea y?
<plutarcus_> sorry for my english :D
<sjust1216> has any one gotten pulseaudio to work right
<frownfrown> ok gopodge, now what?
<AMV8> anyone using ubuntu in PS3?
<wols> plutarcus_: before busybox comes, there is an error
<frownfrown> gopodge, how do I install it? D:
<larson9999> i'm not so sure.  i connect a lot via xdmcp and it doesn't seem to be working in gutsy :(
<plutarcus_> just a moment
<shearn89> enzogupi: not sure about halt, but poweroff always actually turns my laptop off, instead of just going to a black screen...
<larson9999> and miro either.  what's up with that?
<gopodge> frownfrown : Right click on the download and set the permissions to allow execute. Then double click and run in terminal.. Follow the prompts etc..
<ajul> can i re size an ubuntu partition without any hassles also suggest a good tool for doing this
<dinop007> i cant open the terminal someone got idea y?
<tyczek> i've got last thing to resolve... Ati drivers 7.11 under ati radeon mobility hd 2600... and i need to connect crt...
<enzogupi> ok.... I'm now trying sudo poweroff (I'm on another pc, so I can try now)
<sebrock> need help to connect my macbook to ubuntu vncserver
<tyczek> but it's crashing xorg ;/
<dinop007> i cant open the terminal someone got idea y?%C0
<plutarcus_> ok
<plutarcus_> there's the GRUB loading
<kitofhawaii> dinop007: check your /etc/hosts and make sure your computer's hostname and localhost point to 127.0.0.1
<plutarcus_> then i see "Starting up..."
<plutarcus_> ...the graphic of ubuntu for few seconds
<sukarn> dinop007: if that is set ok then try the different varients of terminal - gnome-terminal, xterm, etc.
<frownfrown> gopodge, wow, wtf. It's installing a lot of autopackage stuff and asking me for my pass
<plutarcus_> and the BusyBox
<enzogupi> sudo poweroff doesn't change anything
<enzogupi> it does the same as halt
<paldium> enzogupi: what about init-level 3?
<gopodge> frownfrown : Yeah. Maybe the 7.10 upgrade would be easier? :)
<frownfrown> gopodge, Thank you for your patience. Installation of your package will now proceed.
<frownfrown> You should not have to install the autopackage support code again.
<frownfrown> So that means I'm ready to go?
<ere4si> enzogupi: you have installed only parts of ubuntu - yes?
<frownfrown> gopodge, quiet D:<
<UserUbuntu> anyone know any program to share files in linux?
<sebrock> OK, I connected to my VNC server now and it seems to work fine. However, logs show me a lot of strage "not found" please have a look: http://www.pastebin.ca/817345
<gopodge> frownfrown : Hope it works for you. Where does it install it?
<enzogupi> No... actually I'm running a full gutsy
<ere4si> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sukarn> UserUbuntu: frostwire, amule, etc.
<enzogupi> with full ubuntu-desktop
<brobostigon> userubuntu: nfs
<heatmzzr> userubuntu, you mean like limewire?
<paldium> enzogupi: what about "halt -p"?
<sukarn> UserUbuntu: or do you mean on a private network?
<UserUbuntu> heatmzzr: yes.
<frownfrown> gopodge, well, it's pretty. Like a Windows installer :|
<gopodge> Is anyone else having trouble viewing those pastebin links?
<brobostigon> userubuntu: samba, nfs
<enzogupi> already tried... it's the same
<heatmzzr> got no idea, 6th day running ubuntu
<paldium> enzogupi: while gdm was running? try to boot into init level 3 and try again
<sukarn> UserUbuntu: try frostwire, its like limewire, only better.
<UserUbuntu> sakarn: thank you,
<pegasos> I am having a problem. When I try to use mysql_real_escape_string() in PHP, it says "Warning: mysql_real_escape_string() [function.mysql-real-escape-string]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /var/www/apache2-default/project1/admininsertdatabase2.php on line 17". From google, I would think that is a matter of CHOWning but for what should I do that? I have already given that specific file world read access...
<UserUbuntu> i will try it.
<enzogupi> the problem isn't in halt command, cause it works with xubuntu and kubuntu
<frownfrown> gopodge, yay! Thanks. It installed correctly. :3
<ere4si> !pastebin | godpodge
<ubotu> godpodge: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> !p2p > UserUbuntu    (UserUbuntu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cox377> can anyone recommend a stable ftp/sftp client?
<frownfrown> gopodge, and all I had to do was type amsn after it was doen.
<enzogupi> and not in gdm,  cause xubuntu uses gdm and it works
<gopodge> ere4si : yeah.. I am clicking the links and no text comes up in the web page.
<enzogupi> it's a very strange problem
<paldium> enzogupi: so you are about exclusion: checked kernel?
<ere4si> k
<gopodge> frownfrown : Hopefully it is the latest version.
<enzogupi> ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu uses the same kernel
<frownfrown> gopodge, 0.97RC1
<paldium> kernel command line options? ramdisks?
<AMV8> well, guess no one here use ubuntu in pS3
<gopodge> bed time.. later
<KinPumpkinKing> bai
<enzogupi> maybe some gnome library for acpi or power-management
<enzogupi> that is in ubuntu but not in xubuntu
<enzogupi> any idea?
<pegasos> I am having a problem. When I try to use mysql_real_escape_string() in PHP, it says "Warning: mysql_real_escape_string() [function.mysql-real-escape-string]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /var/www/apache2-default/project1/admininsertdatabase2.php on line 17". From google, I would think that is a matter of CHOWning but for what should I do that? I have already given that specific file world read access...
<paldium> if i were you, i would switch to init level 3 and try to halt. if it works, there must be something in default run level. if it does not work, you know that gdm has nothing to do with it
<cox377> ftp client anyone?
<enzogupi> ok... I try now
<swisgard> to use fluxbox all i need to do is 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox' right?
<swisgard> or is there some other necessary packages or things i need
<kitofhawaii> pegasos: have you tried the #mysql room?
<pegasos> kitofhawaii: Nope, not yet. Wasn't sure if it would be better here (because I *think* it's a matter of permissions which is kinda in ubuntu) or there... But I'll try there, then. :)
<lockheed> Hey, i'm new user ubuntu and i have problem with skype , I need Videochat com
<wols> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<kiamo> bah
<kiamo> baaaaaa
<kiamo> it was all working just fine
<kiamo> but noooo i had to upgrade to gutsy
<dinop007> i tried to install another terminal but still dont work... this wired starting thing came after the update i did someone got idea how i slove it?
<kiamo> now samba dont work and nor does vnc :(
<kiamo> ... bye all....
<lockheed> thank you !
<BB88> NetSplit?
<kiamo> welcome back lol
<BB88> :D
<swisgard> i just did 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox' and i have no right-click menu
<swisgard> in fluxbox, that is
<frownfrown> woah
<dinop007> i tried to install another terminal but still dont work... this wired starting thing came after the update i did someone got idea how i slove it?
<frownfrown> swisgard, I think you're problem and mine are related. I install'd Englightenment, and had no left click menu.
<BB88> What is the command to restart ubuntu in terminal? Is it init 6 or something?
<Zigara> hello, im wondering, is it possible to boot the 2nd harddisk from the ubuntu live cd? i see in the menu "Boot from first hard disk" but i want to boot from the other one, is this possible?
<enzogupi> runlevel 3 is not so different from 2
<bobgill1> swisgard: update-menus, log back in
<enzogupi> i'm trying with runlevel 1
<erUSUL> BB88: either shutdown -r now or reboot
<paldium> enzogupi: run level 3 should have no graphical login manager
<wers> is there a way for me to lock a note in tomboy?
<dubchronic> hello I'm installing ubuntu on a friends computer and are having some sound troubles. When playing an mp3 there is coming sound through the headphones but now from the computer
<wers>  I mean, password will be required to be entered for the note to be viewd
<jerome_dk> hi, I need some help installing LaTeX packages specifically dsfont.sty. I hope this is the right channel...
<dinop007> i tried to install another terminal but still dont work... this wired starting thing came after the update i did someone got idea how i slove it?
<swisgard> bobgill1: i can't get to a terminal in fluxbox with no right-click
<bikal> how i do translate this to absolute time on ubuntu fisty? printed using `dmesg'. ==> [35302.744000] printk: 7 messages suppressed.
<enzogupi> with runlevel 1 something has changed... still no power off, but it hangs on another point... now I've someting more to test
<enzogupi> ok... thanks for now
<bikal> how i do translate this to absolute time on ubuntu fisty? printed using `dmesg'. ==> [35302.744000] printk: 7 messages suppressed.
<enzogupi> bye
<bikal> how i do translate this to absolute time on ubuntu fisty? printed using `dmesg'. ==> [35302.744000] printk: 7 messages suppressed.
<erUSUL> !repeat | bikal
<ubotu> bikal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BB88> erUSUL: Thank you, again.
<mynameisjonas> guys, im having problem with my graphics driver here.. im using ati radeon x1600 pro card and currently running ubuntu 7.10.. seems that my max res i can get only 800*600.. any ideas on how to solve this prob?
<bikal> ok how do i decipher the time in ubuntu fisty from `dmesg' output?
<erUSUL> bikal: afaics they are seconds from boot
<frownfrown> !autopackage > frownfrown
<bikal> erUSUL, yes they are relative. i need absolute time.
<bikal> any way?
<abo> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitofhawaii> bikal: review /var/log/kern.log for timestamps
<Cr3ature> hey i want my sounds to work
<kitofhawaii> bikal: dmesg strips timestamps out.
<erUSUL> bikal: it is evident that you need to know when you booted
<sjust1216> does anyone know how to setup pulseaudio or should I not use it for now
<bikal> kitofhawaii, kern.log is emtpy
<kitofhawaii> bikal: there should be other log files in there
<bikal> kern.log.0 has stuff from 1 month old.
<nicolah> I know there's #icecast but I can't get enough support there, anybody here would help me with icecast2 thanks
<LMJ> Hello
<bikal> kitofhawaii, like?
<dubchronic> cr3ature, try connecting earphones to the computer and see if you get sound from them
<Andycasss> why does my x86 joystick want to install itself to /usr/local/xorg/~... not /user/lib/xorg/~...????
<tyczek> still have problem with flash 64 to firefox ;/
<bikal> kitofhawaii, /var/log/dmesg ?
<heatmzzr> how do i install java?
<bikal> or /var/log/messages?
<LMJ> I've found everywhere the command to install xen on my Gutsy "apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server" what gives NOTHING because this packages doesn't longer exist, any ideas what is the good one to choose now ?
<bobgill1> swisgard: you can log back in to Gnome
<bobgill1> do it from there
<jrib> tyczek: how did you try to install it?
<jrib> !java > heatmzzr (read the private message from ubotu)
<ekim|dt-linux> Hey
<kitofhawaii> bikal: "tail kern.log.0" is from a month ago?
<ekim|dt-linux> I just installed ubuntu desktop a few days ago on my desktop...and when I boot up...my gdm is messed up
<swisgard> bobgill1: i did, i have to be in gnome to use IRC, then i did update-menus here, and then i went back into fluxbox, still no ability to right-click menu on the desktop, only the taskbar
<ekim|dt-linux> I say desktop because I have been using it on my laptop for a while with no problems
<ekim|dt-linux> but for some reason...the resulution of gdm is messed up
<bikal> kitofhawaii, yes. nov 10
<tyczek> jrib: differently, automatix, from page with animation, and copiet .so to .mozilla/plugins
<jrib> ekim|dt-linux: be more specific than "messed up"
<tyczek> nothing works
<jrib> !enter | ekim|dt-linux
<ubotu> ekim|dt-linux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> tyczek: what is the reason you are using 64bit instead of 32bit?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ekim|dt-linux> Sorry...anyhow...everything looks fine when I get into gnome...but the gdm resolution is messed up ... how can i fix it?
<tyczek> jrib: dunno 64-processor, and i only have downloaded this version
<jrib> tyczek: then I'd recommend you grab the 32bit version
<tyczek> jrib: will it work slow than 64?
<ompaul> tyczek, better to the use the 32bit on the grounds that the codecs and so forth that make for a good desktop are mostly only available for 32bit
<jrib> tyczek: no
<tyczek> allright... i only have problems with 64
<tyczek> ;/
<bobgill1> swisgard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=619299&postcount=8     try that
<ompaul> tyczek, and not so that you will notice - you would need a trans 1G size DB (read this as very very large) to really start noticing performance improvements on 32bit
<ekim|dt-linux> Anything guys ?
<ekim|dt-linux> Please...
<tyczek> ompaul... you know people say 64 better so i wanted to try
<tyczek> and i think that this isn't better ;p
<lockheed> How i can instal skype with Videochat on my ubuntu 6.12 ?
<ompaul> tyczek, people should know of what they speak, but don't
<ekim|dt-linux> wow...apparently this is  a big issue
<ekim|dt-linux> google: GDM messed up
<shredder_> Hi
<lockheed> How can i instal skype with Videochat on my ubuntu 6.12 ?
<tyczek> allright i'll download 32-bit
<brobostigon> lockheed: skype.com
<newuser> hi .. am new to ubunt .. am trying apt-get install build-essential but its trying to download the packages from the internet .. i want it to pick up from the cdrom .. can someone tell me how this works?
<newuser> ubuntu*  sorry
<sjust1216> does anyone know anything about pulseaudio or where I can go for information
<bullgard4> English help wanted. [Totem] When pressing Movie > 'Playback Media <titelname>' Totem responds: "Totem cannot play back this media type (DVD) because the plugins are not available which are needed to read the data medium. Install them." Totem project: "Totem can display a variety of formats, based on what backend you use. To see what backend you are using check the "About box" of totem." Where is the "About box" of Totem to be found?
<ekim|dt-linux> I just installed gutsy a few days ago and ther are 130 updates available
<wangyongjie> hello
<ekim|dt-linux> do you think installing hte updates will fix the problem ?
<kitofhawaii> bullgard: run totem -> help -> about
<emma> ekim|dt-linux,  try typing this into terminal: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<emma> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<emma> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> ekim|dt-linux, it might be useful for you to do so - so come back when that is done and you have rebooted if that is suggested
<cs02rm0> does anyone know how to configure bind's caching to cache for longer?
<ekim|dt-linux> emma: I already did that
<ekim|dt-linux> emma: I set it to the right resolution in xorg...
<ompaul> !restricted | bullgard4 (please read this information)
<swisgard> bobgill1: i had that, the problem i found in another thread, that the current package uses ~/.fluxbox/menu rather than ~/.fluxbox/fluxbox-menu, so its not finding the fluxbox-menu file and therefore does nothing on right click. (this thread explains: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fluxbox/+bug/146414
<ekim|dt-linux> but it keeps getting messed up in gdm
<swisgard> bobgill1: but thanks for your help, i will try it now
<ompaul> ekim|dt-linux, you need 130 updates so do them
<wangyongjie> can you help me? I need to use eclipse in ubuntu
<ekim|dt-linux> so where is the problem...in gdm or in X ?
<emma> ekim|dt-linux,  did you see this link -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bikal> how i do translate this to absolute time on ubuntu fisty? printed using `dmesg'. ==> [35302.744000] printk: 7 messages suppressed.
<bobgill1> swisgard: excellent, hope it works... flux user myself and ran into the same :)
<LMJ> I've found everywhere the command to install xen on my Gutsy "apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server" what gives NOTHING because this packages doesn't longer exist, any ideas what is the good one to choose now ?
<ubotu> bullgard4 (please read this information): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tyczek> ompaul, do you know people who succesfully connected crt monitor under ati drivers to laptop?
<wangyongjie> yes
<ekim|dt-linux> Hmm....there is an update for gdm
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: Where is 'About' to be found?
<ekim|dt-linux> maybe that will fix it
<wols> bikal: you've been told already
<ompaul> tyczek, not recently I used to
<bikal> wols, what the heck u doing here?
<bikal> :P
<wangyongjie> I will go to see it
<bullgard4> ompaul: What information should I read? Can you elaborate?
<swisgard> bobgill1: i am now talking to you from fluxbox :P
<ompaul> !restricted | bullgard4 (please read this information)]
<wangyongjie> thank you!
<ubotu> bullgard4 (please read this information)]: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> bullgard4, all of it
<bikal> the kern.log is empty and kern.log.0 is like a month old
<ekim|dt-linux> wow....this feels just like windows update...
<gnuskool> g'day all
<tyczek> ompaul, I can't connect... When i try... It's starting to load ubuntu (i see it on crt) but when is "rc.local" loading it is stopping and saying that gnome started)
<ekim|dt-linux> without the suck...and the reboots...and the slow...and the microsoft
<tyczek> I can only work in terminal
<kitofhawaii> bikal: the last time you rebooted was...a month ago i'd guess
<bikal> kitofhawaii, nope.
<bullgard4> ompaul: Your answer is not helpful. I have put here a specific question. You are hinting at general reflections.
<kitofhawaii> bikal: although wondering are you running a different syslog...like syslog-ng?
<kitofhawaii> bullgard: you have to launch totem...alt-f2, then "totem", then select "help", then "about"
<bikal> kitofhawaii, i think it's just vanilla syslog.. no ng
<boguh> hi, is there a program to copy movie dvds to regular dvds?
<ompaul> bullgard4, the parts that tell you how to install codecs - so I guess you should ready the first one first and second one after that if you want more information and third one after that if you want even more info
<magnetron> boguh: try devede
<ompaul> tyczek, so sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg might be useful
<tyczek> ompaul... maybe on 32-bit will works better
<ompaul> tyczek, perhaps so try it on the laptop on its own
<tyczek> ok
<paldium> has somebody experience with ocfs2?
<heatmzzr> when installing java, which one 5 or 6 webstart or console etc..?
<kitofhawaii> bikal: check /var/log/messages and /var/log/messages.0
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: I opened the help menu. I cannot discern a "about" there. Is "about" a submenu item of the help menu? on what of the 5 positions?
<ompaul> paldium, ask oracle ;-) it is not for here at any rate, it is RHEL orientated
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: it should be the bottom one
<matttis> where can I edit which programs run on the start up ?
<SatManUK> im trying to setup SQL-Ledger does anybody know how? I installed it - and I have the login box on screen - but when i try to open admin.pl it says Error No Database Drivers Available
<paldium> ompaul: well then, i guess it crashes on all systems then? ;)
<kitofhawaii> bullgard: on almost all apps...the about dialog is the last menu item under help. on my totem it's the last one
<bikal> kitofhawaii,"[35302.744000] printk: 7 messages suppressed." is a kernel message and it's not in /var/log/messages :-/
 * TuX_Claudiu :: [ amaroK playing  Jan Wayne - Because The Night (Highstreet Allstars extended mix) ] :: [ 208kbps ] :: [ 68:28 of 75:32 ] ::
<ompaul> matttis, install rcconf (terminal)  or bum (gui)
<bikal> kitofhawaii, or /var/log/messages.0;
<gnuskool> !off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnuskool>          !oftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oftopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnuskool> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: Pressing the bottom menu item will open a message "Totem Video Player 2.20.0 " with 3 buttons 'Authors', 'License' and 'Close' buttons. Why is it important to me to read this message?
<matttis> ompaul: does bum have the same features like rcconf ?
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: i don't know why it asked you for that, but that's the about box.
<matttis> ompaul: or is more possible if I use rcconf
<ompaul> matttis, for values of features it seems to have more - you can do whatever you want
<bikal> it's coming up in `dmesg'.. i am pretty sure it should somewhere down in the logs :-/
<ArsHermetica> Hey folks. Is there a pdf reader/editor for Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: Ah, probably bad documentation of the project.  --  Thank you for your patience.
<ompaul> ArsHermetica, you can't edit you can export to and you can read
<kitofhawaii> bikal: how about syslog.0 or syslog? i mean it's in /var/log somewhere...unless it hasn't been written out from the kernel ring buffer yet
<ArsHermetica> Ompaul: oh, wow that sucks. Oh well, lol, how do I find a pdf reader then?
<kitofhawaii> bikal: in which case it'll get in there when it gets in there :)
<ompaul> ArsHermetica, when I say can't edit - that is not 100% true but take it as read that you can do whatever you want it may not be a one click process - the viewer lets you grab stuff which you can then put in a word processer
<ompaul> ArsHermetica, it is called evince
<Matt__> is it possible to boot linux off a usb drive on vista
<ArsHermetica> ompaul: okie dokie, i'll look for it
<zeroflag> where is the firefox plugin folder? the one in ~/.mozilla doesn't work.
<proximox> hi, are there any repos with wine .51 or .50 in ?
<bikal> kitofhawaii, grep -R "[35302.744000] printk: 7 messages suppressed.*" /var/log/* returned nothing :-(
<Matt__> does any one have any expereince with vista and ubuntu
<ompaul> !repeat Matt__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat matt__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !repeat | Matt__
<ubotu> Matt__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm configuring my videocard but when i run nexuiz, it crashes the moment i do -ANYTHING-.. same with ppracer. How do i solve this, and do i need the 'fglrx' driver for games?
<ArsHermetica> ompaul: Where can I find that programe?
<ompaul> ArsHermetica, click on one
<proximox> Matt__: whats your issue ?
<Matt__> Im wondering if it is possible to install ubuntu with a usb drive
<frownfrown> How do I replace the weird World Globe
<zeroflag> Matt__: absolutely.
<proximox> Matt__: USB CD drive or ?
<Matt__> I think vista is going to be a hurdle though
<frownfrown> With a different icon
<frownfrown> for firefox
<ekim|dt-linux> how do I get a ratings column in rhythmbox ?
<bikal> is there someone here who knows about logging stuff ?
<ekim|dt-linux> I have on on my laptop
<ekim|dt-linux> *one
<frownfrown> !ask | bikal
<ubotu> bikal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zeroflag> Matt__: as long as your bios can boot from it. otherwise you need grub/lilo on one of your internal drives.
<Matt__> just a usb drive that is 1 gb
<zeroflag> 1gb... I'm not sure.
<bikal> "[35302.744000] printk: 7 messages suppressed." is a kernel message and it's not in /var/log/messages
<Matt__> so i just install the isos on it
<zeroflag> you'll probably need to pack everything and do some mean stuff like on the live CD.
<hdevalence> I'm trying to install X on a cli install. After installing xserver-xorg, when I do startx, I get "Fatal Server Error: no valid FontPath could be found". What package do I need?
<Matt__> and boot from it
<bikal> i need to find what time bloody [35302.744000] is
<bikal> relative to start of kernel.
<ekim|dt-linux> hdevalence: hmm...trying to remember how I did it...
<ekim|dt-linux> ubuntu server doesn't come with x
<demunterstrichfr> hello everybody
<zeroflag> Matt__: maybe xubuntu is a little better suited for small installation. but 1GB is really small in these days.
<ekim|dt-linux> hdevalence: try installing gdm
<ekim|dt-linux> for some reason that worked for me
<ekim|dt-linux> because gdm configures yoru xinit
<hdevalence> ekim|dt-linux: I installed xdm
<ekim|dt-linux> ahh
<kitofhawaii> bikal: try being less specific "messages suppressed" instead of the whole message
<Matt__> no i have a 10gb area of my hd that i want to istall it on
<frownfrown> zeroflag, I disagree. My ISP has a download threshold of 200mb
<ekim|dt-linux> hmm...never used gdm...but I will assume it is an uglier version of gdm =D
<zeroflag> frownfrown: your ISP sucks.
<frownfrown> zeroflag, I know D:<
<frownfrown> HughesNet, don't get it
<ekim|dt-linux> hmm...so the ubuntu updater gets all this stuff from apt right
<Manolo80> shearn89: it says i'm already registered...
<shamas> does anybody know where I can find good wallpapers?
<zeroflag> Matt__: wait, you want to install ubuntu FROM an usb drive? not to it?
<frownfrown> shamas, gnome-look.org
<ekim|dt-linux> shamas: deviantart
<hdevalence> ekim|dt-linux: what I want to end up with is a system that has KDE4 but /not/ any KDE3. I have all the KDE4 packages installed, I just need X to work.
<wolfspirit> is it just me or does network manager annoy anyone else with it automatically changing settings for you?
<Matt__> yes
<frownfrown> shamas, or yeah, deviantART works too.
<uwo> hi all. how do i find out my internal ip adress?
<bikal> kitofhawaii, it's only returning me auth.log :-((((((
<ekim|dt-linux> shamas: deviantart.com  , digital blasphemy , interfacelook
<ekim|dt-linux> interfacelook is really good
<wolfspirit> uwo: ifconfig
<zeroflag> Matt__: oohh... you could try to flat-copy the live-cd to the stick and then run it... but I doubt that'll work... other than that, there's chroot.
<uwo> wolfspirit tnx
<AstralSin> anyone had problems with flash movie and game hiccups?
<shamas> I had kubuntu before and the wallpapers could be downloaded directly when I went to change the background
<ekim|dt-linux> AutoMatriX: not I
<shamas> thanks guys for the tips :)
<ekim|dt-linux> do you have the beta version of flash 9 installed ?
<AstralSin> i have whatever gutsy offers
<ekim|dt-linux> Hmm
<ekim|dt-linux> gutsys version is old
<AstralSin> is there a more recent version?
<larson9999> i got farther than i thought.  the remote works but i can't watch tv!
<AstralSin> ok
<ekim|dt-linux> yeah
<AstralSin> i'll update then
<AstralSin> thanks
<ekim|dt-linux> flash 9 for linux came out of beta
<ekim|dt-linux> you need the release version of flash 9
<ekim|dt-linux> but wait
<ekim|dt-linux> here is what you d
<Matt__> ok i will just wait till I can get my hands on a disk ty
<ekim|dt-linux> get the tar.gz that adobe offers
<AstralSin> i know how to install it, i'm not a noob
<ekim|dt-linux> wait
<ekim|dt-linux> im just saying
<EvilBro> Anyone here running Firestarter and a VPN connection?
<ekim|dt-linux> there are a few files in ~/.mozilla
<ekim|dt-linux> for some reason...the new adoble isntaller does not create those
<ekim|dt-linux> it might work for you
<crush_groove>  Reccomends you look at flash sight .. I updated flash yesterday and it broke my ability to watch vids
<chazco> Hi... it is safe to delete ~/.local ?
<wolfspirit> ekim|dt-linux: really?  their installer worked fine for me..
<ekim|dt-linux> but I had to copy libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ekim|dt-linux> hmm...
<ekim|dt-linux> weird
<AstralSin> i don't normally use the installer, i normally just copy the flashplayer to /usr/local/firefox/plugins
<crush_groove>  new one wolfspirit ?
<kitofhawaii> bikal: yah...i'm at a loss...sorry. imo it should be in /var/log somewhere...but...alas :) like france, i surrender :)
<humblerodent> ekim|dt-linux: you have to ' rm -rf /boot '
<humblerodent> :P
<humblerodent> jk jk jk jk
<tyczek> i've problem with flash
<demunterstrichfr> as you can easily see, i have a probölem with my ubuntu... i had a ati radeon 9800 installed until the cooler stopped working one hour ago so i needed to find a new graphic adapter and installed a ge force 4 mx 440 but now i get no signal from all three outputs
<wolfspirit> crush_groove: new as within the last month..
<jrib> ekim|dt-linux: don't do that
<ekim|dt-linux> what it didn't create...was the file for firefox that associates .swf files with the flash player
<ekim|dt-linux> making firefox not even notice it
<jrib> humblerodent: don't ever do that again
<ekim|dt-linux> humblerodent: why would I do that ; sudo rm -rf /initrd.img is much more efficient
<ekim|dt-linux> anyhow....this is really bugging me
<kbrooks> !dangerous | humblerodent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dangerous - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ekim|dt-linux> how do I chane the columns in rhythmbox
<bazhang> humblerodent: not funny
<blippe> !compiz | blippe
<magnetron> !msgthebot > kbrooks
<bikal> kitofhawaii, that's ok. thanks neways
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, i cannot save a file as I do not have enough permissions, could anyone help?
<zobban> hi i havve some movies on cd when i insert the cd on cd rom nothing happens how can i see my movies
<crush_groove>  you guys shouldnt even joke about stuff like that onchan .. lottsa people will just try stuff
<jrib> \`slushpuppy`\: where are you saving to?
<ekim|dt-linux> well...what kind of movies
<ekim|dt-linux> are they dvd mp2 files ?
<ekim|dt-linux> a bunch of .vob files ?
<magnetron> !codec > zobban
<zobban> i dont know the files on them
<\`slushpuppy`\> jrib
<\`slushpuppy`\> Could not save the file /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.
<\`slushpuppy`\> ^
<ekim|dt-linux> erm...you can't see the files in nautilus
<zobban> how can i get my cd rom to work
<SatManUK> im trying to setup a pos program using either sql-ledger or TuxShop - but neither seem to talk to PostGreSQL
<humblerodent> sorry :P
<jrib> \`slushpuppy`\: your user only has permissions to his HOME.  You need to use sudo to change stuff outside of your HOME
<magnetron> zobban: read the private message from ubotu
<SatManUK> im can connect to PostGreSQL using psAdmin so i know its working
<jrib> !sudo > \`slushpuppy`\ (read the private message from ubotu)
<\`slushpuppy`\> jrib , how do I edit a file with terminal?
<\`slushpuppy`\> k
<ekim|dt-linux> wow...lots of updates
<SatManUK> i created a database called "tux" with a login group of "tux" and password of "tux" but it doesn't connect
<ekim|dt-linux> its like a fresh install of windows
<jrib> \`slushpuppy`\: for example: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<Iwanowitch> There's a package with a newer version upstream... For a few years now.. Should I file a bug for that or what is the correct way to go here?
<Enselic> \`slushpuppy`\: please use a name that is easy to write
<SatManUK> the TuxShop is a .deb package
<ekim|dt-linux> sorry...I don't use postgres....but I have heard really good things about it
<ekim|dt-linux> for most of my dev I use sqlite
<\`slushpuppy`\> Thanks jrib
<UserUbuntu> :P
<ekim|dt-linux> are ther any good ides for linux except eclipse
<ekim|dt-linux> I don't use them...because I haven't found one that doesn't suck yet
<jrib> Iwanowitch: you should ask about maintaining it in #ubuntu-motu (and you might want to look into maintaining it for debian since that will carry over to ubuntu)
<SatManUK> ides?
<ekim|dt-linux> Integrated Development Environment
<brobostigon> ide/ plural
<ekim|dt-linux> Like Netbeans ... eclipse...and god help us...Visual Studio
<zobban> hi i havve some movies on cd when i insert the cd on cd rom nothing happens how can i see my movies, i have all that softwares that requires
<ekim|dt-linux> does anyone know of a script to hide jouns and parts in irssi ?
<ekim|dt-linux> because this is getting really annoying
<jrib> ekim|dt-linux: /help ignore
<zobban> hi i havve some movies on cd when i insert the cd on cd rom nothing happens how can i see my movies, i have all that softwares that requires, do i need to mount my cd rom
<zobban> anyone in the room
<kbrooks> Question - how to check to make sure a CD is blank
<ekim|dt-linux> zobban: yeah...I asked you about it before
<kbrooks> when i insert it
<ekim|dt-linux> zobban: but you didn't answer my question
<SatManUK> zobban:  when you install it - does it not open a auto mount?
<brobostigon> kbrooks: if it blank, it wont mount
<ekim|dt-linux> you could try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<kbrooks> brobostigon, i want to satisfactorily check
<zobban> no nothing happens when i insert the cd
<kbrooks> with a command
<ekim|dt-linux> then open nautilus and it should be in the sidebar
<zobban> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<zobban> mount: Inget medium funnet
<brobostigon> that will: try to mount it, if it doesnt, it blank.
<ekim|dt-linux> wtf does that mean ?
<ekim|dt-linux> zobban:
<zobban> that means no medium found
<Otacon22> i need to send control+c command my serial to terminate a thing
<Otacon22> how can i do?
<zobban> how do i mount it
<ekim|dt-linux> zobban: so then...your mysterious video cds are blank
<ekim|dt-linux> or just so so scratched...
<zobban> no they are no blanks there is movies in them
<Ben> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> Hey guys, how is it going? Could anyone tell me please how to install desktop-effects on gutsy, please? I know that it is installed by default but I uninstalled it by following a stupid howto, and there it doesn't say how to reinstall it...
<Enselic> Otacon22: just put the terminal in focu and press Ctrl + C
<ekim|dt-linux> Dr_vOn_pSiE: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> well i did that
<hdevalence> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Otacon22> Enselic, focu ?
<Enselic> Otacon22: focus*
<KenSentMe> I can't select my line in input of my laptop in audacity. Whatever i choose, the program only records from the built in mic, or the mic input of the laptop. Any idea how i can enable the line in port so audacity can use it?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> I am gonna try again
<ekim|dt-linux> finally...now the updater will stop bugging me
<Otacon22> Enselic, i need to send it by serial: i have a router and i need to send to it by serial the COntrol+c command to stop the bootloader
<ekim|dt-linux> how often do updates come out on average
<Enselic> Otacon22: sorry don't know then :)
<hdevalence> why doesn't ubuntu have a thing where you can install stuff like decss using apt checking by locale
<ekim|dt-linux> k...I am gonna see if the gdm update fixed my problem.....by
 * ekim|dt-linux reboots
<hdevalence> eg so if you're en_US you can't
<hdevalence> but if you're en_CA you can
<hdevalence> etc
<gustavnilsson> Hi! When I spellcheck a swedish word in Kile, the spellchecker splits the word in two when there is a swediosh special char in it, how to fix that?
<astro76> hdevalence, because no one involved wants be responsible for worrying about what's legal where
<FallenStrife> is it possible to install ubuntu without putting it on disk?
<astro76> !install | FallenStrife, yes
<ubotu> FallenStrife, yes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<FallenStrife> ty =)
<AstralSin> oh, that reminds me, is it possible to set up an apt repository to use in a LAN environment where other machines can get their updates from that one?
<meshugga> hey chaps
<meshugga> i have a source tar.gz (libfann2) which has a ./debian/ directory
<meshugga> how can i make a binary deb from that?
<Enselic> meshugga: debian/rules build    I think
<Enselic> meshugga: but you could just look it up in debian developer documentatin
<FallenStrife> how much space does ubuntu take up when installed?
<astro76> !info apt-mirror | AstralSin
<ubotu> astralsin: apt-mirror: APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<FallenStrife> o wow small lol
<UserUbuntu> :P
<Qaldune> j #linux
<FallenStrife> ubuntu is the easiest to use from what ive heard is that true? im more of a computer geek but i dont want to have to do much with an OS
<Qaldune> ups
<meshugga> Enselic: i only found docs which assume a DEBIAN directory, which seems to be something different
<AstralSin> ubotu: nice, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice, thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> FallenStrife, try the livecd it boots and runs and u don't have to install to try it out
<Enselic> meshugga: in all deb docs I've found, it's "debian". where is "DEBIAN" mentioned?
<FallenStrife> i would use a livecd but i simply dont know when i will get some cds ^.^
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: there are others that are pretty easy to use but none that have the extensive community-created documentation that rivals ubuntu
<meshugga> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO
<Enselic> FallenStrife: then Ubuntu is for you because word processors, image editors and so on come with the OS
<AstralSin> ie, the forum and this channel
<FallenStrife> does ubuntu support WoW and CSS by chance? lol
<FallenStrife> 2 games i cannot live without
<Enselic> meshugga: that's from like several years ago   look it up at www.debian.org instead please
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: yeah,you can get them to run
<Enselic> FallenStrife: not officially, but you can get them to run
<FallenStrife> through Wine im guessing?
<AstralSin> yep
<astro76> FallenStrife, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<amikrop> A good program to capture video with my Logitech QuickCam Express?
<rocadeye> you won't get steam to run
<FallenStrife> would 10gb free HDD space be enough to install ubuntu on as a secondary OS and be usable?
<FallenStrife> ooo no steam would mean no CSS then right?
<rocadeye> exactly
<FallenStrife> ugh
<FallenStrife> can always swap back to XP for CSS lol
<AstralSin> i'm pretty sure i've heard of people running steam
<AstralSin> takes some effort though
<Enselic> Steam runs prefectly fine for me
<rocadeye> let me guess, that was at least 6 months ago?
<Enselic> but I haven't put much stress on it. I can launch CSS from Steam at least
<Enselic> although CSS crashes on me
<FallenStrife> would it work ok installing it with just 10gb left on this HDD?
<magnetron> !steam | FallenStrife, Enselic
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: yep
<ubotu> FallenStrife, Enselic: Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<Enselic> FallenStrife: 10 gig is prefectly fine
<amikrop> Is there any good program to capture video with my Logitech QuickCam?
<hwilde> FallenStrife, I got it to install on a 2G flashcard :)
<hottis> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Steam this site states that steam can be ran
<Enselic> amikrop: define "good"
<FallenStrife> wow this OS can not be this great lol
<hwilde> amikrop, v4l  = video for linux
<rocadeye> hwilde: show me WoW and steam + css on that flashcard ...
<Enselic> amikrop: you can capture with e.g. menocder
<amikrop> ok, thanks
<hwilde> rocadeye, I got the image down to 1.5G
<Enselic> amikrop: mencoder   I mean
<FallenStrife> your telling me i can install this Great eye candy OS as a seconday OS beside XP with just 10gb left on my HDD?!
<phibxr> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rocadeye> hwilde: that is not the question, the question is if it's enough to put wow and steam + css on it
<hwilde> FallenStrife, ubuntu ownz xp dood
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: how much disk space do you think an OS should occupy? :)
<phibxr> is the flashplugin-nonfree still broken?
<hwilde> rocadeye, do those take up more than 500M ?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> Could anyone pleas tell me how to install desktop effects in gutsy? I deinstalled it somehow, following a stupid howto... I tried your advice installing compiz, didn't help the package is already installed. :(
<FallenStrife> should occupy 1 g max but i mean wow
<rocadeye> hwilde: ... yes
<hwilde> AstralSin, lol os should grow exponential to fill whatever space allowed lol
<hwilde> rocadeye, fine then it would fit
<rocadeye> hwilde: css alone is what? 2gig?
<Olde> I've got the face flip effect for my desktop, but how do I make it a cube?
<AstralSin> hwilde: i meant on initial install :)
<atmatzidis> greetings
<magnetron> !ccsm | Olde
<ubotu> Olde: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<atmatzidis> anyone installed netatalk on his ubuntu?
<FallenStrife> i have an amd athlon 2800  768MB RAM and a Geforce FX 5500 OC would compiz work on that?
<atmatzidis> I can't login, does it needs further configuration?
<hwilde> !hardware | FallenStrife
<ubotu> FallenStrife: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<AstralSin> jesus, who still uses appletalk?
<Olde> ok, thanks.
<magnetron> FallenStrife: i run compiz on a geforce 3 ti 500
<FallenStrife> so amd and geforce are both supported... so far i freakin love ubuntu lol
<FallenStrife> ubuntu has NTFS read/write support right rofl?
<hwilde> !fuse | FallenStrife
<ubotu> FallenStrife: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<hwilde> !ntfs-3g | FallenStrife
<ubotu> FallenStrife: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hwilde> FallenStrife, just download the livecd and do it already you know you want it
<FallenStrife> lol hwilde i dont have any cds
<FallenStrife> was going to install it without 12
<FallenStrife> 1*
<AstralSin> download vmware server and the iso, you won't get the eye candy but you'll be able to get a good feel of the OS
<FallenStrife> awww no eye candy?
<magnetron> FallenStrife: you need a cd. you can get one free from canonical
<magnetron> !shipit > FallenStrife
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: not in vmware, no 3d support yet
<LamerMan> hi guys, i'm looking for the source code of pthread, some standard library functions... are they available in some deb packages? I'm new to linux and just don't know where to look for it.
<unimatrix9> is the ati x1300 black listed for compiz-fusion?
<FallenStrife> how long does the free shipping take?
<FallenStrife> vmware? is that another distro?
<magnetron> FallenStrife: up to nine weeks IIRC
<brobostigon> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<AstralSin> vmware is a virtualization program, lets you run operating systems inside other operating systems
<FallenStrife> oo
<proximox> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<magnetron> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<FallenStrife> someone sent me a link to how to install ubuntu without a disk
<unimatrix9> does any one know if ati x1300 works with compiz-fusion on gutsy?
<FallenStrife> was going to do that
<crush_groove>  I installed gnome dt beside my kde yesterday and I want to remove it. what is line . I tried "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome" didnt work
<AstralSin> actually, there are vmware appliances that you can download where vmware is already installed
<SatManUK> i managed to login and create an account in SQL-Ledger now im getting a new error message :
<SatManUK> SELECT * FROM defaults ERROR: relation "defaults" does not exist
<magnetron> !hardware > unimatrix9   (read private msg from ubotu)
<unimatrix9> oh i missed that. sorry
<Enselic> SatManUK: <geuss> should that be FROM TABLE </guess>
<mattwalston> dhcpd3 fails to start-up quietly and does not leave any trace in logs after moving to gutsy.  Any suggestions?
<FallenStrife> if i install it without the disk on a seperate partition i wouldnt mess anything up with XP would i?
<SatManUK> how to change it - is it SQL Ledger or PostGreSQL do you think?
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: explain a little better, disks have partitions not partitions having disks
<Cr3ature> how do i reinstall alsa?
<unimatrix9> magnetron, these hardware lists are to old...
<unimatrix9> who has an t60 lenovo dual core ?
<unimatrix9> and is running gutsy?
<FallenStrife> my HDD has a partition on it thats about 6gigs i believe was wondering if i could install ubuntu on that partition and not have any issues
<mattwalston> Cr3ature: gui way... System->Admin->Synaptics search alsa, mark installed as reinstall and apply
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: their are ways but I have never done it... if you select the partition while installing it may be destructive
<magnetron> unimatrix9: check http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<cableroy_> does not pppoe get ip from dhclient? i try to setup 2 wan with routing and uses dhclient-exit-hooks but it seems like it does not use dhclient to get ip
<Yet_Estelar> join #ubuntu-br
<SatManUK> its not even accepting detecting incorrect user / password
<FallenStrife> well this vmware simply lets me use ubuntu while im on xp if i understand right?
<magnetron> FallenStrife: yes
<FallenStrife> hmmm no ill effects to that?
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: yes, or any other operating system
<FallenStrife> its reversable right?
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: get vmware-server, free as in beer and use a flat file as a disk drive
<kain> HELP
<kain> Buon giorno a tutti inanzitutto
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: you will emulate a hard disk using 2gb files without reformating partition
<ekim|dt-linux> Damn
<FallenStrife> actually got me confused with this vmware ^.^ you simply start up in windows and then you can use the other OS through vmware?
<ekim|dt-linux> updating gdm still didn't fix it
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: you can always stop vmware or uninstall it if you don't like it, so yes it is reversable
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: vmware emulates additional physical machines within your machine
<FallenStrife> so you turn it on then off whenever right?
<Pc_Dark> How do I make my screen go to sleep after like 5minws
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: yeah, shutdown the guest os and your ram is freed up
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: yes
<FallenStrife> hmmm sounds like the best way to try out ubuntu to me
<bazhang> !it | kain
<ubotu> kain: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pc_Dark> How do I put my monitor to sleep?
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: definetly for pure ease try the live cd and then you already have an installer that you can use for vmware if you like what you see
<thevishy> ~jsp
<Pc_Dark> How do I put my monitor to sleep?
<FallenStrife> well im going to buy some cd-rs HOPEFULLY tonight but i really really really wanna try ubuntu now
<mattwalston> Pc_Dark: we heard the first time, i was typing an answer but...
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: you can try vmware without burning a cd, you can make it boot to an iso
<FallenStrife> do i get vmware from vmware.com? lol
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: good luck and AstralSin is right, just pick the iso
<mzracer360> I'm reading up on a how-to on the forums.  One thing it mentions is: gedit ~/.filename.  what exactly is the ~ for?
<Pc_Dark> FallenStrife, download VMWare Server or MS VirtualPC 2007
<AstralSin> ~ signifies your home directory
<FallenStrife> yeah i guess im gonna try this vmware to get a taste for ubuntu
<Pc_Dark> I prefer MS VirtualPC 2007, it runs linux fine
<Pc_Dark> VMWare asks for phone # and such, pain
<AstralSin> vmware server is far more flexible though
<Boglizk> mzracer360: ~ is your homefolder
<eka> hi all
<FallenStrife> i hate anything MS lol
<AstralSin> vmware doesn't spam you, i can attest
<Spydon> I have installed XP after ubuntu on my fathers computer, and then I reinstalled grub but how do I make an windows entry in the grub file so that I can boot up windows too?
<eka> is ther VPN support in ubuntu?
<mzracer360> ok thanks, also how do I know if I need to use /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom for my cd drive
<mattwalston> vmware also wins in performance imho
<Pc_Dark> AstralSin, I have found MS VirtualPC to perform better than Server.  VMWare Workstation is very nice, although
<Pc_Dark> I'm not viased against Microsoft
<mzracer360> opps or /dev/hdc
<Pc_Dark> biased even
<dec_flash> Hi everyone! I have a Ubuntu server running as a web server
<FallenStrife> you can DL livecd to burn right?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'm having problems getting Flash to work
<Pc_Dark> Anyhoo, can someone please answer me?
<dec_flash> Although I can access web site but I cannot ping or connect SSH
<AstralSin> Pc_Dark: did you install vmware tools in the guest?
<dec_flash> can anybody help me out?
<Boglizk> mzracer360: Well, hdc is for mounted harddrives. You should probably use cdrom
<AstralSin> if you do that, vmware server performs much better
<Pc_Dark> AstralSin, Let's see... 1) You have to or it's unusable
<Pc_Dark> AstralSin, I prefer VirtualPC
<FallenStrife> where can i DL vmware?
<AstralSin> vmware.com
 * Kronanius would like to know how to find out of his system is installed on "software raid".
<Pc_Dark> VMWare Workstation > VirtualPC > VMware Server = Virtualbox
<ekim|dt-linux> wait
<dec_flash> can anybody help me with not being able to ping my Ubuntu server?
<Kronanius> if*
<ekim|dt-linux> vmware can boot my windows paritition
<ekim|dt-linux> ?
<David-A> picard_pwns_kirk: In firefox?
<Pc_Dark> Kronanius, Did you set up software raid?
<FallenStrife> CMware Player is what i need right?
<AstralSin> ekim|dt-linux: it can't boto a particion now
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: no, vmware server
<Pc_Dark> FallenStrife, that will work
<Kronanius> Pc_Dark: I really don't think that I did... but I might have
<picard_pwns_kirk> David-A: yes
<Pc_Dark> VMWare Player works
<Pc_Dark> Kronanius, do you have multiple hard drives
<AstralSin> vmware server is MUCH easier to configure
<mattwalston> FallenStrife: no, get server unless someone has a virtual machine for you
<Kronanius> Pc_Dark: nope
<Pc_Dark> then you don't have software raid
<FallenStrife> where do you get that at Astral all i could find is the player
<Kronanius> Pc_Dark: okay thanks!
<Pc_Dark> RAID only works if you have 2 or more hard drives
<AstralSin> vmware.com/download/server
 * Kronanius slaps his computer.
<Pc_Dark> RAID-1 and RAID-0 work on 2 hard drives, RAID-5 requires 3, best with 4+
<Ttech> AstralSin, does that work on linux?
<AstralSin> iter: yep
<picard_pwns_kirk> David-A: I'm using 32 bit Ubuntu on a 64 bit processor, if that makes any difference
<Ximal> I have a sprint px-500 pantech modem card... Is there a file I need to be able to download to be able to use this card in linux ? because my install of ubuntu on my laptop is not showing or acknowledging the card itself..
<AstralSin> er
<AstralSin> itech
<AstralSin> i use it all the time
<Pc_Dark> How can I put my monitor to sleep on ubuntu? ???
<ader10> Where is the gtk theme located?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Pc_Dark: turn it off
<Pc_Dark> no.
<Pc_Dark> I want it to put the monitor to sleep after 5 mins of inactivity
<Spydon> quit
<picard_pwns_kirk> ah
<AstralSin> Pc_Dark: it should do it automatically, otherwise go to System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<FallenStrife> AstralSin once i DL VMware server i simply install it and open and just load ubuntu 7.1?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Pc_Dark: that would be under power management in the preferences menu
<Ttech> AstralSin, did you have t compile it?
<Kronanius> Pc_Dark: System -> Preferences -> Power management
<Pc_Dark> Ah it's set to 35 minutes
<AstralSin> Ttech: compile what, vmware? you have to compile the kernel modules but thats all, its very easy
<David-A> picard_pwns_kirk: 64 might make a diff. No experience.
<picard_pwns_kirk> David-A: thanks anyway
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: fire it up, connect to localhost, add new virtual machine, go through the wizard
<DM|> yeah picard_pwns_kirk yeah!
<mzracer360> i have installed and configured abcde and installed lame, when I run abcde I get this error: [ERROR] abcde: id3v2 is not in your path.
<mzracer360> i am running Ubuntu 7.10 server
<Ttech> AstralSin, hmm
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'm having problems installing flash
<DM|> mzracer what is abcde?
<picard_pwns_kirk> anyone else?
 * Kronanius is hating on grub really heavily right now. Anybody know it thru and thru/
<erUSUL> mzracer360: i guess you have to install it
<mzracer360> text-based cd ripper
<mattwalston> What is the best way to find out why dhcpd3-server init script will not start but dhcpd3 works fine?
<FallenStrife> with VMware i have access to all my HDDs files without corrupting any of them right?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The 'capplets-data' package contains data files (icons, pixmaps, locales files) needed by the configuration applets in the gnome-control-center package." What are 'configuration applets'?
<DM|> mzracer 'sudo apt-cache search id3' see what comes up mentioning ed3v2 libs
<mzracer360> erUSUL: I already did sude apt-get install abcde
<DM|> id3v2**
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: it creates virtual hard disks that is just a file, it uses that for the virtual machine's hard disk
<DM|> picard_pwns_kirk: what is going on when you try to install it?
<FallenStrife> so just anything on that virtual disk would be usable then eh?
<erUSUL> !info id3 | mzracer360
<AstralSin> yep
<picard_pwns_kirk> DM|: I can install it, but it won't actually work
<ubotu> mzracer360: id3: An ID3 Tag Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Ximal> does anyone have the url to setting up pantech modem/cell cards ?
<mikebeecham> Is there anyway that I can change the names of the menu items?
<hwilde> Ximal, google.com
<DM|> picard_pwns_kirk have u restarted X?
<picard_pwns_kirk> DM|: I installed it yesterday
<DM|> ah
<FallenStrife> well if i make a livecd tonight can i just boot to cd and use my HDD files and all and not mess anything up ? or do i have to format XP and all?
<hwilde> FallenStrife, just use the livecd it is so easy
<FallenStrife> i will tonight hwilde just dont have the money atm
<DM|> picard_pwns_kirk: 'sudo apt-get remove <NAME OF FLASH PACKAGE> --purge' and yry installing it again
<bazhang> FallenStrife: no need to format--thus the livecd appellation
<ekim|dt-linux> have any of you used mt-daapd
<AstralSin> you won't even touch your real hard drives with vmware
<picard_pwns_kirk> DM|: I'll try that
<AstralSin> or use the livecd and boot to it
<FallenStrife> cause i want to keep XP no matter if i use the livecd
<erUSUL> mzracer360: works now?
<DM|> AstralSin unless you share some folders
<ekim|dt-linux> FallenStrife: livecds don't even know about your hard drive
<FallenStrife> ? so none of my files would be usable? im confused on that 1 now
<wild_oscar> anyone knows how to see which command ubuntu is executing when u press a laptop's function key?
<AstralSin> DM|: i was referring more to the installation/running procedure but yes, you could share folders
<AstralSin> FallenStrife: you're confusing me
<Espan> yo
<magnetron> FallenStrife: it can read them, but will not write to them
<AstralSin> right
<DM|> ekim|dt-linux: I dont know what live CDs you use, but Live CDs detect my hard drive, just dont mount them unless i double click them or run the mount command
<AstralSin> you can read stuff from your windows hard drive while in the livecd
<FallenStrife> ? magnetron so i can use them but i cant save anything?
<mzracer360> erUSUL: still getting the same error
<mikesco3> whenever i tipe this weird little box with stranɡe characters with a numbers popup, as if it was tryinɡ to assistme with typinɡ in a foreiɡn lanɡuaɡe
<magnetron> FallenStrife: you CAN change them, but it will not do that by default
<erUSUL> after installing id3 ?
<FallenStrife> im lost now lol
<FallenStrife> basically if i boot from a licecd i can use my files and play my games and all that such right?
<ekim|dt-linux> DM|: that's not what I meant...
<FallenStrife> livecd*
<ekim|dt-linux> DM|: Your right...
<dec_flash> I have a Ubuntu webserver.. although I can view website from outside but i cannot ping or ssh or ftp to the server
<dec_flash> Can you anybody help me?
<ekim|dt-linux> ahh
<ekim|dt-linux> port forwarding
<DM|> ekim|dt-linux: i apologize then, didnt get what you were saying i guess
<ekim|dt-linux> http://portforward.com/
<ekim|dt-linux> DM|: no...i was wrong
<astro76> dec_flash, need to install ssh server, need to install ftp server, do you have a router blocking pings?
<wild_oscar> dec_flash:  do u have a router or firewall installed?
<dec_flash> I installed ssh and ftp server
<wild_oscar> dec_flash: do u have openssh server installed?
<ekim|dt-linux> DM|: Your right...livecds always detect my hard drive...I meant that it doesn't write to it
<dec_flash> yah
<dec_flash> i installed open ssh
<ekim|dt-linux> just go to http://portforward.com/
<ekim|dt-linux> they have all the answers
<picard_pwns_kirk> DM|: still not working
<DM|> picard_pwns_kirk: any error when you install it?
<picard_pwns_kirk> nope
<ekim|dt-linux> trh http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<astro76> why does everyone ignore the second part of questions
<ekim|dt-linux> try*
<DM|> picard_pwns_kirk: 64 bit?
<astro76> dec_flash, do you ahve a router?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'll download it from the site
<ekim|dt-linux> picard_pwns_kirk: lies!
<ekim|dt-linux> kirk is the one doing the owning!!
<picard_pwns_kirk> DM|: 32 bit on 64 bit
<dec_flash> I don't really know what router is but I have a network card that is connected to Internet with static IP
<FallenStrife> hmm Astral says setup has detected that MSIIS either is not installed or is improperly configured?
<ekim|dt-linux> What is the defualt username for mt-daapd ?
<DM|> picard_pwns_kirk: ah, I heard there are some problems with that, have to have 32 bit FF on 64 bit os, its weird
<astro76> dec_flash, it would be a device between your network card and the internet connection
<dec_flash> I don't have intermediate device between my network card and internet connection
<kaminix> Is it possible to run the folding@home SMP client on a single-processor laptop?
<dec_flash> it is directly connected to internet using ethernet cable
<dec_flash> I am running my server from my colllege dorm
<chrismon> what does ubuntu use for package management?
<chrismon> and which pagacking method?
<astro76> dec_flash, I wonder if the school is blocking these ports for you
<chrismon> i'm searching on ubuntu.org, but the searching page is useless
<mikesco3> whenever i tipe this weird little box with stranɡe characters with a numbers popup, as if it was tryinɡ to assistme with typinɡ in a foreiɡn lanɡuaɡe
<dec_flash> I used to be able to access ssh and ftp before
<dec_flash> yeah may be they block other ports now
<mikesco3> could somebody help me
<astro76> dec_flash, did you change something or did it just stop workig?
<dec_flash> but I can access to my server from the server machine itsefl by typing URL address not localhost
<astro76> dec_flash, sounds like it is being blocked
<mikesco3> could somebody please help me a bitʔ
<astro76> dec_flash, did you add firewall rules?
<dec_flash> no i remove iptables
<dec_flash> and shorewall
<dec_flash> too
<mikesco3> whenever i tipe this weird little box with stranɡe characters with a numbers popup, as if it was tryinɡ to assistme with typinɡ in a foreiɡn lanɡuaɡe
<dec_flash> I just wonder if this is blocked by my college's central server
<dec_flash> why I can still access the URL address from server machine itself
<chrismon> hrm if this questions too advanced then ubuntu isnt for me
<astro76> !apt | chrismon
<ubotu> chrismon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<astro76> mikesco3, type where?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy chrismon
<chrismon> ok so apt, and the packaging method?
<chrismon> (rpm, etc?)
<wild_oscar> do u know how to see what hotkeys are doing when u press them?
<astro76> !deb | chrismon
<mzracer360> erUSUL: i got it working now, can you explain to me how to use it now?  is there a how-to on using it?
<ubotu> chrismon: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Cr3ature> all the videos that i open with VLC are BLUE
<Cr3ature> why
<hwilde> !hotkeys | wild_oscar
<ubotu> wild_oscar: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hwilde> !restricted | Cr3ature
<ubotu> Cr3ature: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n1ckn4m3> irc://irc.abjects.net/stfu
<chrismon> oh that's right its debian base, bleh
<Cr3ature> huh?
<Cr3ature> how is that link helpful
<chrismon> ok thanks for answering the questions, g'day all
<mikesco3> astro76, i can type only if i dont press shift
<astro76> mikesco3, in what program?
<mikesco3> astro76,  in any proɡram anywhere
<shamas> does anybody know how to change the default video app from movie player to mplayer?
<jrib> !defaultapp > shamas (read the private message from ubotu)
<Exodus|Lappy> system->preferences->preferred apps?
<wild_oscar> hmm...I meant through the shell
<wild_oscar> (aren't these hotkeys just in gnome?)
<theunixgeek> I'm in Ubuntu. I installed all the GNUstep packages, but ProjectCenter.app doesn't launch. What do I do?
<wild_oscar> i'm interested in laptop's hotkeys (switch display, volume, brigthness)
<rob_> hello everyone
<frahi> I try to install 7.10 server to a pc without cdrom. I copied the cds content to the hd and boot from the hd to the installation. Can I somehow mount the hd and install from it?
<ubuntu_>  global.irc.gr
<rob_> Does anyone know how to disable totem from autostarting when I put in a DVD?
<shamas> jrib: what is ubotu? sorry I just installed ubuntu yesterday and trying to figure things out
<LifeNomad> change MIME settings?
<Exodus|Lappy> wondering if anyone can help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641318
<mikesco3> I've got it, there was a package called scim that was activated
<errpast> Anyone know why the top margin is too big when I print from Ubuntu to a laser printer?
<jrib> shamas: he is a bot.  He should have sent you a private message.  Do you see it?
<errpast> Printing looks fine, left and right margins fine.  I've installed correct ppd.  Is it related to .tiff file?
<ader10> Where is the default volume icon located?
<FallenStrife> AstrilSin are you currently still here?
<Mickey-Mouse> Re
<errpast> laser printer is Xerox Phaser 8550
<Mickey-Mouse> alors qui peut m'aide r:s
<jrib> !fr | Mickey-Mouse
<ubotu> Mickey-Mouse: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mikesco3> I've got it, LifeNomad
<mikesco3> thank you chanel
<shamas> thanks jrib, I actually did that, but its still opening in movie player
<ekim|dt-linux> OH MY GOD
<ekim|dt-linux> I am so frustrated !!!
<ekim|dt-linux> My freaking gdm is screwed up
<jrib> shamas: you right clicked on the file and went to properties first?  Then "open with"?
<ekim|dt-linux> the colors are all messed up
<ekim|dt-linux> its like all dark
<ekim|dt-linux> gnome works fine
<jrib> ekim|dt-linux: stop pressing enter to break up your question please
<truz_`24> Does the Ubuntu alternative cd drop you down to a command line (or give you the option to) or does it just go straight to the text installer?
<ekim|dt-linux> whatever...can you just help me fix it ?
<Exodus|Lappy> text installer works fine, system is installed
<Exodus|Lappy> can boot using the "recovery" option in grub, but regular boot hangs
<rob_> rude ekim|dt rude
<jrib> ekim|dt-linux: try making only one resolution available in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zonta> hola
<ekim|dt-linux> rob_: I know...i am sorry...I have been wrestling with this for 3 days now
<ekim|dt-linux> jrib: hmm...no I haven't tried that
<ekim|dt-linux> the first one listed is the one I want thoug
<shamas> jrib: yes, I went into mplayer now and opened one of the .avi files.  Now only that file is opening in mplayer by default, the rest of the avi's are still opening in movie player
<ekim|dt-linux> lemme try thar
<jrib> shamas: they must be different types of files
<ekim|dt-linux> "1600x1200_75" means 1600 by 1200 at 75 hertz right ?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> Hey, could anyone please tell me who is reponsible for this IRC?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> is it ubuntu.com
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> ?
<jrib> shamas: feel free to pastebin the contents of  ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<ekim|dt-linux> here is my xorg.cong ... like this ? : http://dpaste.com/28162/
<jrib> Dr_vOn_pSiE: you are on the FreeNode network
<ekim|dt-linux> that wacom stuff was put in there by the ubuntu installer
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> But who is the one I am supposed to talk to about Moderators or Admins?
<jrib> Dr_vOn_pSiE: #ubuntu-ops
<for123est> help
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> thx
<for123est> who
<linduxed> if i decide to get "kde" with synaptic (and it tags along something like 70 packages) will i be able to UNinstall the exact same packages that i downloaded by just marking "kde"?
<for123est> i need help with xrandr
<jrib> !ask | for123est
<ubotu> for123est: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ekim|dt-linux> Finally
<ekim|dt-linux> :)
<ekim|dt-linux> Sorry for me being rude guys...I finally fixed it
<for123est> using xrandr with two screens LVDS over VGA, I can only move the mouse 1/4 distance down the screen on the lower screen. Why?
<shamas> !pastebin ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<Exodus|Lappy> truz_`24: any ideas?
<jrib> !pastebin | shamas
<ubotu> shamas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ekim|dt-linux> I was using a generic intel drive...and I switched it to the more specific intel 915 driver and now it works flawlessly
<ekim|dt-linux> thanks for all your help
<ekim|dt-linux> http://dpaste.com is good
<SpookyET> How do you choose a different gnome language. You select it in "Language Support" by click the checkbox, then what?
<hwilde> can I burn direct mp3 to audio cd ?
<jrib> SpookyET: at the login screen, click "options"
<linduxed> anyone?
<hemcar_> what?
<jrib> !please > linduxed (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> linduxed: no, I don't think so.  Use aptitude to install and remove like that
<paldium> !please > paldium
<heatmzzr> can anyone suggest a good terminal mail client?
<hwilde> heatmzzr, pine
<jrib> !apt > linduxed (read the private message from ubotu)
<hwilde> can I burn direct mp3 to audio cd ?
<jrib> heatmzzr: mutt
<heatmzzr> is it already part of ubuntu?
<jrib> !info mutt | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: mutt: text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.15+20070412-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1057 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<ufoz> if updating ubuntu with alternate cd the packages will be updatet. but what happens if i use the update-manager. will the manager first upgrade to the "old" alternate and then update nessesery packages or will the update manager download the newest versions from beginning. the problem is i have not so mutch bandwitch
<hemcar_> > ubotu: can you help me to configure gnome-app-install ?
<Emof> I need urgent help! Suddenly, after a restart, my computer doesn't detect my nvidia graphics card anymore. I have not updated or done anything, so there is no reason for this to happen
<Emof> do I have to download new drivers or something?
<hwilde> !nvidia | Emof
<ubotu> Emof: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hemcar_> have you got 3d acceleration ?
<hemcar_> > glxinfo | grep direct ?
<hemcar_> > direct rendering : yes ?
<Emof> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<hemcar_> had you install any nvidia driver ?
<Emof> yes
<Emof> hmm, seems like the driver had been disabled for some reason... I'll try a reboot
<hemcar_> I think you need to purge the driver and install a new driver
<hemcar_> try with restricted modules or donwload a new driver from nvidia
<hemcar_> searching by you architecture
<for123est> i can't move the mouse down on the lower screen
<shamas> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48354/
<Emof> reboot didn't work
<jrib> shamas: you have to do it for every MIME Type you want.  You can see the mime type when you right click on a file and hit properties.  ATM, you only have x-msvideo and x-matroska set to mplayer
<hemcar_> try from console :   sudo reboot now
<Emof> when I start the computer I get the message that the system can't detect my graphic card
<Zigara_> hello, im using audacious with alsa, and it seems my music will randomly glitchs and makes a odd sound, any ideas on how to fix this?
<hemcar_> Emof, after install the nvidias driver
<n08l3J> hello everyon
<hemcar_> had you edit your xorg.conf ?
<deladrien> hmm
<Emof> at a previous boot I got the message that there was some incompatibility with the nvidia module and the driver or something
<n08l3J> i have one question, i have Gusty and running smoothely, I can join the window's network using the samba,but is there anyway to navigate using command line ?
<for123est> i can't move the mouse down the lower screen after using xrandr --below, Why?
<hemcar_> > Emof: had you donwload the correct driver from nvidia ? (if you have 32bit or 64bit, its not the same)
<shamas> jrib: but even the videos with these MIME types don't open in mplayer, they're going to Movie Player.  one thing to note is, the program that I last use to open a file is the one that is being used to open it.
<Emof> Hemcar: yes, my card has been working perfectly for months
<Michael_> I need help with Ubuntu real bad people.
<ader10> Is there a way to add a mpd device/track to the main "volume control" mixer?
<hwilde> !help | Michael_
<ubotu> Michael_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Emof> but after a reboot it suddenly isn't detected anymore
<Michael_> hwdile. Thanks.
<deladrien> Problem: I have gxine, Totem, MPlayer, VLC, and xine installed on my computer. After successfully playing a DVD on my laptop, a second DVD plays corrupted video, an ugly pink screen that doesn't move. This occurs with all the players. Any ideas?
<neumind> how change cursors theme?
<hwilde> !themes | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Michael_> I get MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Michael_> And I can't fix.
<for123est> quit
<hwilde> Michael_, google for grub boot option noapic
<neumind> hwilde,  i know wher i can find themes, but how change it
<JoelR> anybody can suggest me a good p2p client for ubuntu?
<Emof> is there a way to check what version number my nvidia driver is, and what version the module is?
<Zigara_> JoelR, bit torrent ;]
<Michael_> I used noapic and nolapic, and what it does, is do this: http://anti.staff.spin.de/DSC00173.JPG
<Emof> or something like that...
<daya> is there is any command to chage chm file to pdf
<crush_groove> how do you check program or app versions ?
<JoelR> Zigara, the problem with bit torrent is that i don't know what pages i can search for torrents
<ConstyXIV> crush_groove: apt-cache show foobar
<crush_groove> ty ConstyXIV \
<deladrien> Problem: I have gxine, Totem, MPlayer, VLC, and xine installed on my computer. After successfully playing a DVD on my laptop, a second DVD plays corrupted video, an ugly pink screen that doesn't move. This occurs with all the players. Any ideas?
<Michael_> Any ideas?
<neumind> how change cursors theme?
<neumind> how change cursors theme?
<Zigara_> JoelR, there are all kinds, if you want i can give you some
<JoelR> Zigara, i would really appreciate
<Michael_> If you cannot see the image, it says "cannot access tty: job control turned off"
<hemcar_> Emof: had you install anything which can disturb u driver ?
<Emof> not that I can think of
<hemcar_> something like nvidia-settings or something like that ?
<Emof> no
<hemcar_> but you can start X server isnt it?
<Michael_> !help | Emof
<ubotu> Emof: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flyback-> other than gnash really really pissing me off when it hung the box
<Michael_> Wait
<Emof> yes, it's running in low graphic mode
<igge> hello
<flyback-> I have to admit linux has comes a long way since I stumbled on in in 96-97
<igge> how can I play DVD movies?
<flyback-> and unbuntu is pretty damn good :)
<Emof> I tried enabling the nvidia in system -> administration -> restricted drivers, but it didn't work when I booted
<igge> I try ogle and get "FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps]: dvdreadblocks failed"
<kromcuich> on 7.10 with ibm thinkpad and docking station, i cannot get desktop resolution to display 1280x1 024. the ubuntu desktop is shown at 1024x768. can someone help pls?
 * flyback- hands out energy drinks to all the developers
<FallenStrife> has anyone here used VMware server?
<jrib> shamas: are you using nautilus?
<keny_>  #Ubuntu-fr
<Zigara_> who can suggest a good music player?
<flyback-> FallenStrife:
<flyback-> YES
<flyback-> vmware owns your "canuck"
 * flyback- kicks the nearest canadian
<riotkittie> Zigara_: good depends on your personal taste. what are you looking for, in particular, featurewise.
<flyback-> FallenStrife: I can't wait to try the beta 2
<FallenStrife> flyback it asked for a serial number which do i need?
<Zigara> riotkittie, well i like audacious, but for some reason it glitches my music
<flyback-> fallen yes but it's free from www.vmware.com :)
<flyback-> you can ask for as many as you want
<hemcar_> Emof: but to use the restricted driver included in Ubuntu, you have to purge last you install
<FallenStrife> you can get the SNs there?
<riotkittie> Zigara: glitches... like random skips and such?
<flyback-> yes
<Zigara> riotkittie, just need a simple player with playlists
<hemcar_> so first purge the nvidia driver you installed before
<Zigara> riotkittie, yeah kinda, its like a weird sound
<flyback-> vmware server, vmware player, and vmware converter basic are 100% free
<neumind> how change cursors theme?
<Emof> how do I do that?
<flyback-> FallenStrife:  I am going to setup a small windows 2000 or xp vm just for those 1-2 apps I can't not have
<riotkittie> Zigara: may not be the player but an issue with ALSA or something. every player used to do that to me. uhm but decent alternatives to audacious = xmms or beep-media-player
<flyback-> but already switched my 2 main desktops to linux
<Zigara> riotkittie, but totem plays it fine
<FallenStrife> hmm i dont see where to get a SN on there
<Zigara> riotkittie, how did you fix it?
<flyback-> hang on I will find it for y ou
<hemcar_> first of all, im newbie so try to listen another opinion.
<FallenStrife> i wanna test out ubuntu before i swap over to it
<flyback-> absolutely
<hemcar_> mine: first: kill x-server
<flyback-> vmwqare is excellent for that
<Michael_> Can I please speak to someone urgently, about my copy of Ubuntu 7.10
<ximpul> Zigara: also, see if you can change the audio engine, for me xine on amarok "glitched"  as well
<flyback-> we blow s*** up at work on purpose
<hemcar_> with control+alt+F2 for example
<flyback-> to test out customer fixes before actually doing it
<hemcar_> next:
<flyback-> FallenStrife: http://register.vmware.com/content/registration.html
<FallenStrife> ty heh
<Michael_> MP-BIOS  bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<hemcar_> sudo apt-get --purge "driver"
<flyback-> FallenStrife:  http://register.vmware.com/content/registration.html
<flyback-> ugh
<flyback-> stupid irc client :P
<riotkittie> Zigara: I didnt.
<kbrooks> !language | flyback-
<ubotu> flyback-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zigara> ximpul, will do.
<skyfalcon866> can install ubuntu on fat32
 * flyback- bites kbrooks
<flyback-> ok :P
<Zigara> ximpul, would you suggest one? esd,jackd..?
<hemcar_> after do that, you should have uninstall your nvidia driver
<aagefs> Hello
<alancio> can anybody help me get my sony vaio webcam working in linux?
<Michael_> HELP PLEASE
<FallenStrife> for the OS they ask i put Windows or linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Michael_: are you trying to install the live cd?
<ximpul> Zigara: i would say, whatever works
<hemcar_> so, try to edit xorg.conf, for start x-server next time
<flyback-> yes
<Emof> how do I know the name of the driver?
<jerome_dk> hi guys, I just installed flashplugin-nonfree using apt-get install but for some reason neither Firefox nor Opera seems to find the plugin. Using Firefox's 'install missing plugin'-menu it says that the package is already installed. Any suggestions how I can make it work?
<flyback-> that's really just a survey for them
<ximpul> Zigara: it may be different for your  hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> Michael_: And CAPS will get you ignored..
<hemcar_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zigara> ximpul, okay thanks
<FallenStrife> o ^.^
<Zigara> riotkittie, thanks for the help
<flyback-> FallenStrife:  #vmware :)
<Michael_> Yeah, but when I install the LiveCD and boot from the HDD with 7.10 installed the error still appears. Sorry about the CAPS, never ment it.
<tekteen> jerome_dk: do u have a 64 bit computer
<jerome_dk> tekteen: no
<igge> anyone who knows a tutorial on playing commercial dvds?
<flyback-> igge lots of them out there
<tekteen> jerome_dk: did u restart firefox?
<jerome_dk> tekteen: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Michael_: the livecd ran and installed fine?
<kromcuich> how can i change my graphics card to show resolution on docking station monitor at 1280x1024?
<hemcar_> change graffics driver nvidia to "vesa"
<igge> flyback: do you know one that works?
<wols> kromcuich: xrandr perhaps?
<hemcar_> and reboot: sudo reboot now
<igge> pleeease...
<ximpul> Michael_: can you try booting with noapic ?
<foso> hey all, im having trouble changing the bg color behind the splash screen, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Michael_: and now has error trying to boot the HD installation which has not yet worked
<JoelR> Zigara: which one do you recommend me?
<hemcar_> when you start the x-server session next time
<flyback-> igge I have not tried to play dvd's in linux yet
<wols> !dvd | igge
<ubotu> igge: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Michael_> Both LiveCD and installation say this: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC. Once it is passed that it goes fine. As for the flags, I've used them all several times.
<hemcar_> you can use the nvidia driver with restricted modules
<flyback-> actually bro any of the players that usually come with linux now can do it you might have to install a non free codec but that's it
<flyback-> ugh
<Emof> ok, I'll try that
<tekteen> jerome_dk: can u paste the output of the program "sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree"
<threethirty> Hello all
<flyback-> losing my right arm/hand here
<flyback-> got shocked badly earlier
<tekteen> jerome_dk: do u know what the pastebin is?
<wols> !flashissue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !flash
<Zigara> JoelR, first one
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> Michael_: SO it does boot into the HD install, you just get that error which hangs it for a sec right?
<kitche> wols: the flash issue was fixed two nights ago from the reports
<Michael_> You got it. ;) That's exactly it. :)
<flyback-> watch out
<flyback-> gnash dead locked my box
<jerome_dk> tekteen: yes, I know what pastebin is
<JoelR> Zigara, first one what?
<kromcuich> wols: ok, this is what is says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48355/
<flyback-> even from nx session so I doubt it was hw
<maagik> alloo
<Zigara> JoelR, i sent them in a PM :p
<flyback-> it could be that old box but just be warned
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: I heard that too, but saw the same problem with people trying to install as late as last night
<tekteen> jerome_dk: have to ask :-)
<jerome_dk> tekteen: (right now it downloads)
<hemcar_> kitche > do you know how to configure gnome-app-install ?
<maagik> ya des frnacais
<maagik> ?
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: I think they might need to update the local cache that they have though
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ekimus> hello, trying to prepare firefox for an enterprise deployment on 7.10 I created a few lockprefs like in http://paste.debian.net/44957 (on my home PC right now) but they don't get applied. any hints to that?
<kitche> hemcar_: umm no sicne I don't use gnome
<LMJ> oui ;)  sinon, il y a #ubuntu-fr
<nabkung> hello
<maagik> merci :
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: I even verified the guy having problems did update..
<maagik> hello
<jerome_dk> tekteen: http://pastebin.ca/817485
<hemcar_> kitche> thanks anyway ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: That was my first thought as well
<maagik> je v iens d'instllaer ubuntu , je trouve ca genial ...
<tekteen> jerome_dk: looking it over (give me a sec)
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maagik> parcontre je comprend que DALLLLEee
<foso> how do i change the bg color of my splash screen in gnome?
<kromcuich> wols: what does it tell me?
<tekteen> jerome_dk: look at line 87
<wols> kromcuich: read its documentation
<Michael_> Any ideas, Jack_Sparrrow?
<tekteen> jerome_dk: I suggest u install from the flash website
<jerome_dk> tekteen: thanks
<tekteen> jerome_dk: I have had the same issue
<wols> Michael_: you've been told to use noapic
<Jack_Sparrow> Michael_: what happens when you add noapic to the boot line?
<Armakidon> please can you help me configure oidentd?
<bullgard4> What stands "UDS-Boston" for in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PMUtilsSpec?
<Jack_Sparrow> Michael_: you need to add it to your /boot/grub/menu/lst
<Jack_Sparrow> menu.lst
<ximpul> hey Michael_ look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191355
<chuckf> bullgard4, ubuntu developer summit held in Boston MA USA
<Armakidon> help me fix ident on bnc
<KinPumpkinKing> I'm trying to install something and when it's done it still says there are 27 non-updated packages. How do I update them?
<jerome_dk> tekteen: I'll try that
<KinPumpkinKing> PS: it's with apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> KinPumpkinKing: what are you trying to install.. and from what repo?
<nickrud> KinPumpkinKing, sudo aptitude upgrade should do it
<enterneo> is there a port to silverlight for linux ?
<Mark761966> I'm having problems with swiftweasel32-athlon64
<flyback-> hey guys
<Michael_> Well Ubuntu 7.04 shows me this "cant access tty: job control turned off" and 7.10 gives me the BusyBox Shell, and I've read that link. :) Thanks anyway, ximpuk
<Ayabara> I bought a Creative Zen today, but it seems not to be plug and play in Ubuntu. Anyone know what's needed to make it work?
<flyback-> just a suggestion
<Mark761966> Oh God. 1216 people!
<flyback-> make sure when helping newbies learn linux
<hemcar_> KinPumkinKing, try with sudo apt-get update
<flyback-> you offer them vmplayer and ubuntu vm edition
<flyback-> that really helps
<Jack_Sparrow> KinPumpkinKing: what are you trying to install.. and from what repo?
<jerome_dk> tekteen: it works, thanks
<KinPumpkinKing> hemcar_, I did, but that caused the trouble
<KinPumpkinKing> Jack_Sparrow, hmm, wine
<KinPumpkinKing> nickrud, what does that do?
<nickrud> KinPumpkinKing, same as apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> KinPumpkinKing: you KEEP avoiding the question about which repo
<KinPumpkinKing> Jack_Sparrow, ttp://wine.budgetdedicated.com
<tekteen> jerome_dk: ok
<KinPumpkinKing> Jack_Sparrow, **http
<nickrud> KinPumpkinKing, could past the complete output of the apt-get run on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> KinPumpkinKing: and there is your problem..
<rsk> hey i just upgraded flash
<KinPumpkinKing> Jack_Sparrow, but wine website tells me to get it from there
<ekimus> flyback-: why would vmware help with ubuntu?
<ximpul> Michael_: try removing the "quiet" option from your boot params and see why you are getting the busybox shell, i got that before with ubuntu on a ppc system because it was not loading the ide-core module
<rsk> want to downgrade
<rsk> how do i doo that
<flyback-> ekimus lets them get their feet wet slowly :)
<depe>  /server irc.nextra.sk
<rsk> cause it's bloody slow
<flyback-> kimus lets them get their feet wet slowly :)
<nickrud> rsk, by reinstalling
<rsk> nickrud: reinstalling what?
<flyback-> err damn pigidin sucks crap for irc
<Jack_Sparrow> KinPumpkinKing: and where do WE say to get it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nickrud> rsk, the whole darn operating system, downgrades aren't supported
<tekteen> flyback: I like it
<Armakidon> !oidentd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oidentd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Armakidon> :)
<zarac> anyone using mpd around? i'm having trouble loading media to the library..  =/
<tej> hellow
<tej> any one there?
<rsk> nickrud: ok does flash come with ubuntu by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<nickrud> !info oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1.1 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<enterneo> did any one use gOS here?
<flyback-> I need to play with wine also
<tej> i am new to this
<flyback-> I heard it's come a lng way :)
<rsk> nickrud: otherwise it wouldnt be so smart reinstall just to find that i get the same version.
<ekimus> flyback-: so instead of getting the full experience they should get a virtualized version that is slower, will never have an accelerated desktop and requires addiotal 50MB of download? - sorry but I disagry
<nickrud> rsk, no, but it can be installed easily, flashplugin-nonfree
<ekimus> disagree*
<tej> how do i install msn on this
<rsk> ok nickrud then reinstall is no solution
<rsk> nickrud: cause i will get the same version
<Jacob> i gots a few questions: A does it matter what version of a live cd you use to repartition a disk?
<Michael_> Well, from the /dev/i2o/* it looks like it cannot access tty. Shall I send you a URL to an image?
<nickrud> rsk, you asked about downgrading, I answered :)
<tej> hello
<rsk> Jacob: no
<brobostigon> tej: pidgin or amsn can do msn
<ximpul> tej do you mean msn instant messenger ?
<Zigara> riotkittie, what was that one player i lost it , it started with a b
<Mark761966> If I can't find a program's bin in usr/bin where's the next most likely place?
<rsk> nickrud: yes but gave an anwsear that would not work
<tej> yes
<tej> msn
<Jacob> o ok groovy
<rsk> nickrud: so please dont help me again
<enterneo> Jacob: hello !
<rsk> or anyone else for that matter
<jrib> Mark761966: dpkg -L PACKAGE  will tell you what it installed
<ximpul> see brobostigon's suggestions ;)
<nickrud> rsk, not my problem you didn't ask the question you wanted answered first
<tekteen> hi guys. anyone know how to run a interactive program on startup on the ubuntu live cd. When I run a script from rc.local it does not allow for user input.
<rsk> nickrud:  i did?
<ekimus> Mark761966: /bin, /usr/bin/, /usr/local/bin/ /sbin /usr/sbin, /usr/local/sbin/
<baya> t
<SpookyET> Is it possible to apply an emerald theme without logging out and in again?
<brobostigon> pidgin or amsn: for msn IM
<nickrud> tekteen, you can add it to system->preferences->session
<kitche> tekteen: umm you can't run it from an init script you can run it though when the user logins
<tej> how to i install the pidgin
<jrib> SpookyET: yes
<ekimus> Mark761966: all those should be in your path anyway
<tej> ??
<enterneo> tej: hi
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<tej> hello
<SpookyET> jrib: When I select it, it does not apply it. I do see it when I login again
<nickrud> tekteen, erm, live cd? you 'd have to rewrite the cd first though
<lufis> Anyone get horizontal scrolling working on logitech Lx3?
<ekimus> so noone is using ubuntu+firefox in enterprise environments?
<tej> can any guide me to install pidgin?
<ximpul> or use the add/remove item from the menu in the upper left :)
<jrib> SpookyET: it's supposed to, I don't know why it would not.  Try #compiz-fusion too
<tekteen> nickrud: Yes I am a little passed that
<rsk> tej: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<enterneo> tej: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<tekteen> nickrud: I have it running
<nickrud> SpookyET, I would do that with alt-f2 emerald-replace
<foso> can anyone tell me how to change the splash background color from the stock tan/pink?
<ekimus> tej: just install it with synaptic
<guillaume> Hello
<Mark761966> Okay. That looks promising
<tjl11> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> tekteen, then adding it to the session would start it on login
<keny_> re
<SpookyET> nickrud: no such file or folder
<tekteen> nickrud: X will not be started
<stellaaa> hi
<nickrud> tekteen, or desktop startup if set for no login
<stellaaa> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tej> guyz thanks i all new do this so do i key the syntax in the terminal bash?
<baya> how customizable is gnome? in terms of other window mangers?
<nickrud> SpookyET, sorry, typo (laptop on lap)  emerald --replace
<brobostigon> tej: sysnaptic, or sudo apt-get install pidgin into cli
<tekteen> nickrud: gnome is not installed (nor kde)
<NooBBoon> Hello. I try: "sudo apt-get source linux-source-2.6.22" and get error "E: You don't have enough free space in ." (Just the period there). Disk is 750G with 25G to boot, 25G to swap and 700G to home. Any help?
<Mark761966> Someone url me
<SpookyET> nickrud, it worked. Should not it do it automatically?
<ekimus> tej: just use synaptic that's a GUI for managing packages
<baya> as in, i think i want to custimize some non-standard things, say the position of the context menu on right clicking items in the system tray? is that doable with gnome?
<nickrud> SpookyET, I would agree, but since I have an ati I haven't really investigated the problem, I need suspend so no fglrx
<Jack_Sparrow> baya: very easy to add themes.... and make changes.. you can also have multiple WM's installed and select which you want under options at boot
<nickrud> tekteen, then I guess you should describe your need in more detail
<Emof> My nvidia card is still not detected. Even though the restricted drivers tells me it is enabled
<tej> ekimus : where do i find syp???
<tekteen> nickrud: ok
<tekteen> nickrud: When the disk starts up I want it to run my menu script
<baya> Jack_Sparrow: it's merps, you helped me out yesterday, if you remember
<Mark761966> Have you ever considered having more than one room for tech support?
<Mark761966> 1216 people is ludicrous
<Jack_Sparrow> NooBBoon: 25 gig to swap is a complete waste..  more like 2gig is needed.
<SpookyET> nickrud: I'm in the same boat, though I chose not to use suspend.
<brobostigon> tej: system menu/ admin / sysnaptic
<brobostigon> synaptic
<tekteen> nickrud: If possible I would like to auto switch to virtual terminal 2
<NooBBoon> JackSparrow: alright, I will adjust that then once I find out how (I am total newbie)
<Jack_Sparrow> baya: yes..
<Emof> do I really have to reinstall to make this work? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> NooBBoon: no need to adjust until the next time you need to make a change
<Jacob> any idea how long it should take to apply a repartition of a drive?
<nickrud> tekteen, ok, that's over my head, I've never written stuff that controlled logins and the like
<Jack_Sparrow> NooBBoon: changing one partition will change all your uuid's and be more trouble than it is worth at this point
<sebrock> can anybody please tell me watch going wrong here: http://www.pastebin.ca/817345
<baya> so say, the position of the context menu when right clicking on the window list in a panel, can that be changed? I know I'm being picky, but it does annoy me
<NooBBoon> Jack_Sparrow: alright, I will make note of that. Thank you.
<Jacob> i just made a couple of changes and it says "applying pending operations" but nothing is happening
<wy> I'm trying to reinstall linux-restricted-modules. But the package manager warns that the package can't be authenticated. What can I do to ensure it's from correct repository?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ader10> How do I add a mixer track to the gnome Volume Control panel?
<tej> ahhh the strange thing is that if i go to applications>internet>pidgin messenger i click it and nothing happenes
<Ximal> I am trying to get my restricted modem drivers working but i get an errornous message when i click enable.. throught system<administration<resdrvers
<Ximal> anything ?
<ximpul> tej: try running "pidgin" from the command line
<tekteen> nickrud: ok
<nickrud> wy, sudo apt-get update (they're just out of date)
<tej> does any1 knw the command to run it
<Jacob> can anyone a'help me?
<brobostigon> just thype pidgin into cli and press enter
<wy> nickrud: You are right!
<cosmic_> HI @ aLL
<wy> Are there any good ways to fix a broken package system? It seems I often get it wrong by compiling programs and make install it.
<nickrud> Ximal, what erroneous message
<cosmic_> Is here anyone who would be so kind to support me with an USB IrDa Reciever !?!
<cosmic_> sorry for my bad english
<tej> nothing happenes
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource | wy
<ubotu> wy: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nickrud> wy, reinstall the packages that you overwrote, that's about it
<Andycasss> Why does my x86-input-joystick emulate mouse? My mouse keeps crawling to left side. Is there a way to stop it in xorg.conf?
<Ximal> nickrud : sl-modem-daemon is not enbled
<ximpul> tej: what was the output ?
<nickrud> Ximal, hm, they didn't exactly give a useful error message, did they
<Ximal> how do i set it to enable the modem demon ? then ?
<nickrud> Ximal, and I don't have an sl-modem so I haven't learned how it works
<erisco> I have installed something via make install. How would I go about uninstalling it?
<nickrud> Ximal, sorry
<tej> i gonna try and install amsn
<ader10> How do I add a mixer track to the gnome Volume Control panel?
<tej> to see if that works?
<wy> nickrud: Thanks! Currently I found a mistakenly deleted /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko, but I can't find where it is from
<Ximal> hmm .. nickrud .. my ultimate goal would be to get the phonecard from sprint to work .. it is a usb bridged pantech modem
<nickrud> erisco, if you still have the dir you compiled it in, make uninstall is *supposed* to remove it
<Ximal> is there a way to get linux to notice it's there nickrud ?
<junkeR> hey, what ports does gnome bittorrent use by default??
<tej> does it make a different if im running a virtual machine?
<nickrud> wy, that's in linux-restricted-modules
<theone> question: I have handmade mirc script with mirc file for windows, is it possible to be compiled for ubntu?
<ximpul> junkeR: 6881 iirc
<nickrud> Ximal, I'll give you a link to some pages that should walk you through it
<erisco> nickrud, no uninstall file, hmm
<junkeR> is that the only port?
<Jack_Sparrow> tej: that info is always needed
<Ximal> thank u nick..
<wy> nickrud: I reinstalled linux-restricted-modules-generic, but it's still not there
<Ximal> i can't seem to google for them... properly
<nickrud> !dialup | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<tej> jack what information?
<erisco> nickrud, I can get all the operations with make -n install
<diablos_raven> tej: you should try pidgin its worked for me this far and its a wonderful program
<erisco> nickrud, all the install has done is copy the compiled source into another directory...
<ximpul> junkeR: prolly, i think that gnome-bittorrent is a front end to regular bittorennt
<erisco> nickrud, if I remove that directory is all good?
<tej> will it make a difference if im running on a virtual machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> tej: running a virtual machine
<tej> raven: it just does not seen to work?
<diablos_raven> tej: what os
<nickrud> erisco, no, and you shouldn't see an uninstall file, it's defined in the Makefile
<ricanelite> tell me if any of you ever experience this out of the blue my kb or my hole machine will just freeze or locks up, i did a fresh install of gusty 7.10 it never did that
<tej> ok cool yes i runing ubuntu on a virtual machine on VMware 6
<sebrock> http://www.pastebin.ca/817345 -- please help
<Andycasss> Why does my x86-input-joystick emulate mouse? My mouse keeps crawling to left side. Is there a way to stop it in xorg.conf?
<tej> on XP service pack 2
<erisco> nickrud, make uninstall said there was no target
<KinPumpkinKing> ricanelite, in what occasion does it freeze/lock up?
<NetLarIrvine> Any good resources out there for turning my Ubuntu box into a web host??
<nickrud> erisco, hm, that might work but I don't know what you're compiling
<KinPumpkinKing> ricanelite, if it's during a fullscreen game, I can help you with it :P
<erisco> nickrud, atanks
<diablos_raven> tej: did you install it via source or aptitude/apr-get
<ricanelite> either just sitting on the desktop or watching a video
<ximpul> ricanelite: does this happen when running from -any- livecd  or other operating system ?
<diablos_raven> *apt-get
<ader10> How do I add a mixer track to the gnome Volume Control panel?
<ricanelite> no
<KinPumpkinKing> ricanelite, or some other fullscreen app.
<ricanelite> yeah
<ricanelite> like firefox
<ricanelite> or just sitting on the desktop
<junkeR> thanks for your help
<ximpul> ricanelite: may be a hardware error if it occurs when you are doing something intesive
<KinPumpkinKing> ricanelite, is it only when you're iddling?
<KinPumpkinKing> ricanelite, (not touching the mouse/keyboard, even though something's running)
<heatmzzr> how do I use mutt? i mean i use yahoo and aol, how do i get the client to assume those addresses?
<xImortal> @@
<ikonia> heatmzzr: .muttrc
<nickrud> wy, still looking
<xImortal> euro dance \o/
<xImortal> :D
<wy> nickrud: Thanks!
<eclipse_> why does some main tabs does not fit the screen, I'm using compiz
<heatmzzr> eh?
<eclipse_> has anyone had this issue before?
<fusion> hello
<ader10> How do I add a mixer track to the gnome Volume Control panel?
<ikonia> heatmzzr: all the mutt options are stored in .muttrc in your home dir
<fusion> hello
<ader10> I've got MPD to use the mixer channel "mpd" and I'd like to be able to change the "mpd" volume from the mixer applet
<ikonia> heatmzzr: or for multiple files (1 per personality) mutt -f $file
<fusion> whats the problem?
<nickrud> wy, it's wierd I don't see that
<ikonia> fusion: you have to tell us the question if you want an answer
<fusion> no i meant that your trying to figure out
<wy> nickrud: But do you have ATI card?
<ikonia> fusion: nothing
<k1dugar> hello
<fusion> lol
<erisco> when I type something into the terminal, where are the files located that the command looks up?
<erisco> I forget the directory :s
<ricanelite_> it froze up again
<fusion> anyone using beryl/
<nickrud> wy yes
<ikonia> erisco: /usr/bin
<k1dugar> In ubuntu is there any package to know if someone is using network sniffer on my network.
<ricanelite_> can it be my graphics card? i need to update my drives
<Iwanowitch> erisco: echo $PATH
<ikonia> fusion: beryl is dead on gutsy 7.10
<wy> nickrud: So you don't have it in that directory?
<ikonia> k1dugar: not really
<fusion> i know , you can still use it on 7.04
<Iwanowitch> erisco: or "which <cmd>"
<fusion> you dont always need the newest version
<ikonia> fusion: yes, that is true
<erisco> Iwanowitch, ah yes, that is what I wanted
<k1dugar> that sounds not cool dude
<wy> nickrud: Could you find flgrx.ko in /lib/modules to see where it is?
<erisco> Iwanowitch, which atanks returns nothing
<erisco> Iwanowitch, but the terminal still recognizes it as a command
<erisco> Iwanowitch, what gives?
<Jack_Sparrow> ricanelite_: are you running effects,
<ricanelite_> yes
<Emof> My nvidia card suddenly stopped working. startx yields something like this: "The nvidia kernel module is 1.0-9631, but this X module is 1.0-9639". Anyone knows what this means?
<Xima1> nickrud : would you please repost that link you gave me a moment ago sir ?
<nickrud> wy the ati drivers drop it into /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc
<Jack_Sparrow> ricanelite_: does it do it with them off?
<ricanelite_> but i never had a issue
<ader10> How do I add a mixer track to the gnome Volume Control panel?
<Andycasss> Why does my x86-input-joystick emulate mouse? My mouse keeps crawling to left side. Is there a way to stop it in xorg.conf?
<ader10> I've got MPD to use the mixer channel "mpd" and I'd like to be able to change the "mpd" volume from the mixer applet
<nickrud> !dialup | Xima1
<ubotu> Xima1: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ikonia> Emof why are you using startx
<ricanelite_> before when i had my effects on
<Xima1> thank you sir ! :) i appreciate that
<fusion> ewww dial up
<ricanelite_> not sure have not tried it
<Emof> because X wouldn't start
<Jack_Sparrow> ricanelite_: I would try it to help isolate the issue
<k1dugar> ikonia: there is no way I can know about it?
<erisco> Iwanowitch, ah never mind, just had to restart the terminal
<nickrud> dialup doesn't suck dialup speed sucks
<ikonia> Emof: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ricanelite_> ok
<Emof> 7.10
<fusion> dialup sucks
<ikonia> k1dugar: no, as the network is something ubuntu is not aware of once it leaves your card
<Iwanowitch> erisco: okay, because I was a bit worried there :)
<ikonia> Emof: what video card
<enterneo> is there a command to refresh my ethernet, on win32 I used ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew to achieve the effect I am expecting here
<ikonia> enterneo: dhclient
<Emof>  lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Emof> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<ikonia> enterneo: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ikonia> Emof: ok, so what is the error (EE in the log file)
<Andycasss> Why does my xs86-input-joystick emulate mouse? My mouse keeps crawling to left side. Is there a way to stop it in xorg.conf?
<k1dugar> ikonia: Well what can I install to use something like IPsec
<Emof> how do I find that?
<erisco> I have a question about /usr/. From what I understand it contains all of my installed packages
 * nickrud remembers being able to read the text as it came over the modem, and being *thrilled*
<ikonia> k1dugar: explain what you want to do
<ikonia> erisco: not quite, but sort of, ask your question
<erisco> so if I backup /usr/ and plug it into a new install... will all my old programs still work?
<ikonia> Emof: look in the xorg log file
<erisco> if I just completely replace /usr/?
<ikonia> erisco: no, thats not the case
<ikonia> erisco: that won't work
<Emof> sorry, I'm kind of new, so I don't know what that file is called
<erisco> ikonia, okay.
<ikonia> Emof: /var/log/X.0log
<wy> nickrud: Strange. I don't even have that directory. Did you install it from a package?
<ikonia> Emof: /var/log/X.0.log
<nickrud> !clone | erisco (this will remember your install, and recreate it)
<ubotu> erisco (this will remember your install, and recreate it): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<enterneo> ikonia: thanks, and do I have to keep searching my screenname in this window for the messages I recieve or is there an alternative available ?
<k1dugar> ikonia: I think you know about Windows IPsec Policy to define IP security tunnel
<erisco> nickrud, thanks, all I needed
<erisco> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> k1dugar: I know the basics, what do you actually want to do
<ikonia> enterneo: yes, you have to keep an eye on your screen name
<nickrud> wy I find it in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko
<wy> nickrud: Now I found one in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko. Hmmm... So I guess it will be copied to that directory after restart
<jga23> whats the easiest way to set up an smtp server in gusty?  I just want jobs to send update emails to me
<enterneo> ikonia: I used chatzilla earlier, and there was a seperate window that used to throw all my screenname specific messages there, however in pidgin nothing of that sort I can see
<Emof> I can't seem to find any relevant information in the log file...
<ikonia> enterneo: I don't believe thats possible in xchat
<wy> nickrud: Oh, can you find /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko ?
<ikonia> Emof: please do "grep EE /var/log/X.0.log" and put the output in a pastebin
<k1dugar> to have encrypted connection with other clients compute running windows. They have IPsec policy define to accept traffic from only through it.
<nebj00la> would anyone consider ubuntu "better" for linux gaming?
<Emof> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Emof>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Emof> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<nickrud> wy, no, the one we found is the only one I have in /usr/lib/modules/2.22..generic
<ciperlone> is there an utility somewhere to configure the login screen?
<ikonia> nebj00la: not at all
<wy> nickrud: I'll restart my X and see. See you later!
<Ubuntu_Byte[]> hello
<k1dugar>  ikonia:  to have encrypted connection with other clients compute running windows. They have IPsec policy define to accept traffic from only through it.
<ikonia> ciperlone: system --> administation --> login window
<nickrud> wy, and that's where I expected it with the ubuntu driver (memory finally kicked in)
<enterneo> ikonia: thanks !
<nebj00la> ikonia: so it doesn't matter which distro, right?
<ikonia> nebj00la: prett much
<ikonia> pretty
<Ubuntu_Byte[]> what i do to see flash plugin with my firefox?
<Ttech2> yea
<Gachuk> hi
<Ttech2> huh?
<sailing> hello,every one
<nebj00la> cool thx, i'm going to try ubuntu... i've been using fc, rhel, suse...
<ximpul> nebj00la: its better in terms of not having to setup your system too much for hardware compatibility
<nickrud> Ubuntu_Byte[], navigate to something with flash, firefox should ask to install flash
<ikonia> !flashissue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu_Byte[]> nickrud, i have architetture 64, is a problem?
<ikonia> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is in -proposed
<nickrud> it's gone from the topic also
<ximpul> nebj00la:  compared to a lot of others and your particular hardware this may be a non-issue
<wy> nickrud: I'm back. It seems to work
<nickrud> Ubuntu_Byte[], oh, yes, you gotta jump through hoops
<Ttech2> -proposed?>
<nickrud> !flash64 | Ubuntu_Byte[]
<ubotu> Ubuntu_Byte[]: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Ttech2> there is an alternative
<Ttech2> Only 64 bit??
<Gachuk> I was wondering if someone could help me, i've been trying to install ubuntu onto my mini-itx machine, but unfortuantly it can't find my DVD Drive. I have been trying to install from a USB Flash stick, while ive got it to boot, it still tries to read from the CD Drive, in addition I cant seem to mount the flash drive to the cdrom in order to get it to work, anyone have any ideas (ubuntu 7.10)
<ikonia> Ttech2: pardon ?
<nebj00la> ximpul: dual 8800gtx, striker extreme 680i...
<nickrud> Ttech2, no, flash on 64bit is harder, on 32bit is brain dead
<Emof> ikonia: did that output mean anything to you?
<franco_> sera
<ikonia> Emof: what error do you get when you reboot ubuntu and x tries to start
<Ttech2> ooh
<wy> nickrud: Can you use compiz with this driver?
<phibxr> shouldn't the flashissue be mentioned in topic again? i guess that'd relieve the channel of some questions.
<franco_> hi
<Ttech2> But htrer is an alternatvie that woks great
<Ttech2> Since I could mot install flash
<SpookyET> Is it possible to disable emerald without uninstalling it?
<Emof> ikonia: it says something like "your graphics card and driver could not be detected"
<ikonia> Emof: can you get me the exact message please.
<ximpul> nebj00la: seems like a pretty high end system, ubuntus handling of "restricted" drivers may be a non-complex way of handling it compared to redhat and or suse
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<k1dugar> ikonia: Can you tell me how can have encrypted connection with other clients computer running windows. They have IPsec policy define to accept traffic from only through it.
<Emof> that's the message, and then the displayconfig-gtk starts so I can try to configre the card
<nickrud> nebj00la, if you can't get it working on your machine, you could mail it to me, I think I can ...
<ikonia> k1dugar: depends how you want to connect
<Emof> and the system starts in low graphics mode
<heatmzzr> anyone familiar with mutt?
<ikonia> Emof: please try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ikonia> Emof: answer the questions on screen then
<ikonia> heatmzzr: yes, very
<Gachuk> hmm
<nebj00la> nickrud: hehe
<nebj00la> ximpul: thanks
<nickrud> nebj00la, did you get the sli working, out of curiosity
<heatmzzr> ikonia what do i type after installing mutt to check my mail?
<ximpul> nebj00la: np
<nebj00la> nickrud: downloading the iso now...
<ikonia> heatmzzr: mutt is the command to launch it
<keny_> re
<nebj00la> judging by the single cd, i assume the install doesn't take too long
<smooker> how i can see my CPU Temp ?
<Gachuk> noone got any ideas?
<heatmzzr> right, then i get in program, but at command line, is it (c) then imap://imap.aol.com   er what, I am ubuntu and mutt dumb
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lmsensors
<ubotu> Package lmsensors does not exist in gutsy
<Emof> ikonia: OK done. Should I restart now then?
<k1dugar> ikonia: got it ipsec-tools
<tej> jack qiuck question
<ikonia> Emof: sounds a good option
<nebj00la> any x86_64 vpn support?
<Emof> k, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> tej: sorry, I dont do anything with virtual / vm from windows
<ikonia> nebj00la: plenty
<ikonia> nebj00la: same as i386
<tej> i trying to play tube stuff with the mozilla however the pugnins dont install
<nebj00la> ikonia: what's a popular client for cisco connections?
<kritzstapf> doesnt the ubuntu version of kismet support iwl3945?
<ikonia> !flashissues >tej
<nickrud> heatmzzr, mutt is a very complex program to get to work for you (and when [if] you do, they'll have to pull it from your cold dead fingers) .http://www.mutt.org/links.html
<k1dugar> ikonia: and pipsecd was something I was looking for
<ikonia> nebj00la: no idea
<slipttees> hey...new intel imac`s work with where ubuntu ? i386 ?
<ikonia> k1dugar: thank you
<tej> how to i install flash on ub?
<ikonia> !flashissues >tej
<xif> Feisty stopped auto-recognizing my USB drive
<k1dugar> ikonia: Thank you too :)
<xif> what should I do?
<slipttees> hey...new intel imac`s work with where ubuntu ? i386 ?
<xif> it's a USB thumb drive, I plug it in - nothing happens.
<ikonia> slipttees: yes
<tej> where do i get flash for UB?>
<xif> it used to mount it...
<jga23> is there any way to get the cpu temp via terminal?
<slipttees> ikonia, true ?
 * Gachuk sighs
<ikonia> slipttees: yes
<slipttees> fuckinhell :D thnx :D
<slipttees> kisses :D
<ikonia> slipttees: that language is uncalled for and unwelcome
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<xif> can I try to manually mount or something?
<ikonia> slipttees: please moderator your langauge if you wish to parctipate in this channel
<slipttees> ikonia, ops sorry :(
<nickrud> darn, one slip
<ikonia> is he a regular offender ?
<nickrud> no
<nickrud> new to the channel
<nickrud> I think (and that's the last enter)
<xif> Feisty stopped auto-recognizing my USB thumb drive. what should I do?
<LjL> ikonia: no, i pressed Enter to search for his messages, but banned instead since i'd closed the search dialog and had his +b already typed
<FallenStrife> what is the difference between gusty gibbons beryl and all that type of stuff?
<jagatuba_> I recently created a user account for my wife, but when she goes to view video on the internet it doesn't work. It works fine in mine though. I did install the drivers and plugins before creating her account. Could that be the problem? If so how do I fix?
<rsk> FallenStrife: please specify
<Ttech2> FallenStrife, nicer graphics and faster
<ikonia> LjL: no problem
<FallenStrife> ooo what would be considered the best?
<ikonia> LjL: thank you for explaining
<rsk> the latest stable
<Jack_Sparrow> jagatuba_: does she have your privlidges too.
<tej> can any1 help me install flash?
<jagatuba_> no
<Manolo8> Hi to all. I have got audio problems. I'm new and lost into forums. Any good soul more expert than me and trying to help me please?
<FallenStrife> what would that be rsk?
<FallenStrife> i just went to ubuntu and dled the 7.1 iso
<rsk> tej: sudo apt-get flash-nonfree something
<ikonia> tej: flash is currenlty broke as a package, a fix is on the way
<nickrud> FallenStrife, that's the one
<Ttech2> FallenStrife, huh?
<jagatuba_> should I change that
<rsk> FallenStrife: that is the one
<ikonia> rsk: please don't advise that at the moment
<FallenStrife> oo ok
<rsk> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> rsk: because the package is currently broke
<Ttech2> its boken
<rsk> it installed fine for me
<Ttech2> Use
<Ttech2> ah what is it
<rsk> ikonia: what's broken
<Ttech2> hpld
<ikonia> rsk: the package
<rsk> ikonia: except the massive slowdowns
<rsk> ok what is broken in the package
<FallenStrife> so that 1 has all the kool things in the videos where they move the little buttons around the screen and all?
<n08l3J> i am using Ubuntu 7.10, and i am able to navigate through my windows share using the GUI tools. Is there any way that i can move on that mounted share using command line ?
<ikonia> rsk: the post install file is failing due to a change in the package size
<rsk> FallenStrife: yes it does
<n08l3J> or anywhere on the system where the mounted share can be found
<Ttech2> Gnash SWF player
<nickrud> FallenStrife, yes, although that sounds like one of the extra addons
<rsk> ikonia: ok didn't do that for me
<flyback-> slipttees:  yeah i386 or even x86-64 but they don't use a bios they use EFI
<slipttees> sorry everyone!
<FallenStrife> oo addons?
<ikonia> rsk: when did you install last
<rsk> ikonia: today
<nickrud> rsk, you installed it recently? (its out of the topic)
<flyback-> so you might need a special bootloader app or a version of ubuntu for this
<slipttees> flyback-, who ?
<rsk> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10
<ikonia> rsk: can you currently view flash sites
<rsk> yes i can
<flyback-> appHOLE
<slipttees> humm O_o
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> hey guys
<slipttees> Ubuntu work in ddr3 ?
<ikonia> yes
<rsk> slipttees: yes
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> go news :D
<nickrud> slipttees, welcome back
<rsk> ubuntu works on tft? ;)
<FallenStrife> if i swap over to ubuntu 7.1 will i have to spend hours upon hours doing things to get my games and messengers to work?
<slipttees> nickrud, i don`t like you!
<flyback-> rsk you mean as in lcd?
<flyback-> of course
<rsk> FallenStrife: depends
<foso> anyone know how to change the bg color for my starting splash screen from the standard pink?
<flyback-> at least those *^$(*&#&*(#&*# suckers in hollywood get drm nazi copy protection on them
<FallenStrife> hmmm?
<ikonia> rsk: the flash package is still broke
<ikonia> rsk: I've just tested it
<rsk> ikonia: ok
<rsk> works for me
<ikonia> rsk: remove it, and re-install it using apt-get to test
<FallenStrife> depends how rsk?
<rsk> on a million of things
<rsk> how well do you know ubunt
<slipttees> ikonia, ubuntu gusty...work 3D in Nvidia 7900 GT ? or only 2D ?
<rsk> what games
<rsk> what messengers?
<Xima1> what's the command to delete files in terminal ? i'm trying to delete a file on the stinking ppp/peers folder
<Xima1> but i can't very well right click it.. i don't have the... permission
<rsk> Xima1: rm
<nickrud> Xima1, sudo rm
<jagatuba_> let me try this again...
<jagatuba_>  I recently created a user account for my wife, but when she goes to view video on the internet it doesn't work. It works fine in mine though. I did install the drivers and plugins before creating her account. Could that be the problem? If so how do I fix?
<Xima1> thanks guys !
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: messengers is easy, use Gaim or similar. Don't expect advanced features to always work.
<FallenStrife> i dont know ubuntu at all im on XP now and really just Xfire CSS and WoW
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: games... Don't expect DirectX games to work.
<nickrud> jagatuba_, system->admin->users & groups, add her to the video group (and others as needed)
<kelsin> jagatuba_: make sure her groups are the same as yours, you can see groups by typing "groups <username>"
<Manolo8> «gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat» pipeline error when testing audio. Any suggestion please?
<rsk> FallenStrife: then maybe 2 hours or so with a bit of guidance
<FallenStrife> =0
<jagatuba_> k let me check this out
<kelsin> FallenStrife: you might have issues with WoW and other windows programs, getting them to run can be really easy and could be different, as a side note it is 7.10 (for 2007 October) not 7.1
<FallenStrife> well i head ppl say earlier that WoW would work fine
<n08l3J> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kelsin> FallenStrife: but recently for me, getting wow to work has meant installing wine right from ubuntu repos (sudo apt-get install wine) and then copying over and windows copy of wow and running it
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: Wine might be a solution. But it could be a bit of a pain. Google is your friend.
<FallenStrife> if WoW CSS and Xfire would work i would be fine and Ventrilo ofcourse
<foso> how can i get ubuntu to load faster?
<cleaton> good luck on ventrilo FallenStrife
<FallenStrife> ?
<KalEl> how did you make it slow?
<rsk> foso: get a faster computer
<nickrud> FallenStrife, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<foso> rsk gee thanks
<rsk> FallenStrife: ventrilo dosent work, the rest does
<FallenStrife> yeah thats the 1 i saw earlier that lin
<FallenStrife> link*
<jagatuba_> I don't see a video group, and I would like to keep her privileges limited. In other words I want her to have the same functionality as me, but not administrative privileges.
<foso> rsk:ive got the max mem allowable on my laptop(1280) and ubuntu has 50gb, most of it free
<cleaton> ventrilo has had a linux client in development since 2002 or 2003 i think
<kelsin> jagatuba_: when you type "groups <yourname>" and "groups <wifename>" in a terminal what groups are you in that she's not?
<cleaton> i don't think they'll ever release it....
<foso> rsk: and 2.8 ghz pentium4
<FallenStrife> ventrilo has a linux dowload but it doesnt working on ubuntu?
<KinPumpkinKing> FallenStrife,  CSS also works, as far as I know
<cleaton> FallenStrife, just linux server
<jagatuba_> hang on
<FallenStrife> oo duh lol forgot to look at that
<[gquit]bombadil> FallenStrife: i raid in WoW in linux
<[gquit]bombadil> it works fine
<kelsin> FallenStrife: ventrillo has a linux SERVER download, not client
<nickrud> jagatuba_, weird, try sudo adduser <hername> video
<FallenStrife> but without ventrilo bombadil i couldnt
<FallenStrife> guild requirement ^.^
<Cr3ature> vmware can run Ventrilo
<[gquit]bombadil> you can run ventrilo in wine
<kelsin> FallenStrife: I have heard it can work ok in wine through
<FallenStrife> ooo?
<Cr3ature> yea
<Cr3ature> ventrilo works
<cleaton> but the problem is when you run whine or vmware is that push to talk wont work
<kelsin> FallenStrife: is dualbooting for wow not an option? it might be easier, esp if you need all this for a guild and stuff
<cleaton> you can get it to work if you are lucky
<FallenStrife> i keep hearing wine EVERYWHERE with sooo many ppl lol is it just a program that you run and you run programs off of it?
<cleaton> using some hacks
<jagatuba_> jeff@jeff-desktop:~$ groups jeff
<jagatuba_> jeff : jeff adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<jagatuba_> jeff@jeff-desktop:~$ groups holly
<jagatuba_> holly : holly adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip plugdev scanner fuse
<hwilde> when I burn cdaudio using k3b it cannot be played in any other cd player... anybody know the secret
<[gquit]bombadil> wine is a compatibility layer that lets you run windows programs in linux
<nickrud> jagatuba_, sudo adduser holly video
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine | FallenStrife:
<kelsin> FallenStrife: wine is a implementation of the windows API, so when it works it works really nicely, but it doesn't work with every program in the world
<ubotu> FallenStrife:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<FallenStrife> well kelsin dualbooting would work but i have no clue how to go about setting all thatup
<wy> Anyone using compiz with the fglrx driver from ubuntu?
<KinPumpkinKing> FallenStrife, yeah, it runs windows programs
<hwilde> !wine | FallenStrife
<ubotu> FallenStrife: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cleaton> lol
<NooBBoon> A first timer just got 7.10 installed with GeForce 6600GTS card working! Thanks to all in this channel that helped me over the last several hours! :)
<Iwanowitch> Wine is popular here or what?
<flyback-> NooBBoon:  go on with your bad self :)
<cleaton> i like mumble, i think mumble works great
<cleaton> teamspeak is kinda old now, but teamspeak 3.0 seems to be nice
<cleaton> when they release it
<jagatuba_> So that should do it then?
<hwilde> !pulse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FallenStrife> besides dualbooting with a 40gb HDD would suck lol
<kelsin> FallenStrife: well if you really need xfire, wow and css dualbooting might be the better option, once you get more familiar with linux then you start screwing around with running wow in wine without messing up your raiding schedule
<kelsin> FallenStrife: true, it would, but possible
<figuringout> hi, running dapper - I installed sun-java6 via apt-get. Now I need to set my JAVA_HOME for a program. I don't know where my SDK is. any help?
<FallenStrife> wouldnt it just be easier to use a livecd for now? and simply take it out for games and such?
<mikebeecham> is the difference between all the distros, more about desktop and 'feel'
<mattwalston> What's new in virtualization?  Should I go with vmware-server or xen on gutsy?
<tej> people I LOVE LINUX
<kelsin> figuringout: should be something like /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: you can't safe anything with a livecd, unless you use complicated stuff like USB sticks and all that
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: that is one of many, how apps are packaged is another..
<figuringout> kelsin: i have this
<FallenStrife> well i really just want to get used to ubuntu before i install it or dualboot with it or anything really
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: but if you just want to get a feeling for it, go ahead.
<figuringout> kelsin "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/"
<FallenStrife> with a livecd you get all the eye candy and all right?
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: only reason I ask is because of my mate talking about Mint, then there's all the ubuntu / Kubuntu differences, etc
<mikebeecham> it's easy to get confused
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: Normally, yes
<jagatuba_> how come she has groups in her list (fax, tape, fuse) that aren't in my list?
<FallenStrife> where can i get the livecd iso or however you set that up?
<nickrud> gotta admit, ubuntu does make it easy to start compiz on fglrx now
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: you can easily add other wm's to your install
<[gquit]bombadil> whats the name of that dock that looks like the OSX dock? its name has three letters and starts with S i think
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: wm = windows managers?
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: the live cd = the install cd
<kelsin> jagatuba_: I don't know about that, but you're in the video group and she is not, so there is your original problem
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: it runs Ubuntu and has an option to install it
<FallenStrife> oo so just boot from disk when i start up and it will just start on it?
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: for example, you can add kubuntu-desktop to your ubuntu install and select either under options when you login
<rsk> FallenStrife: correct
<sivaji> is there anyone having problem with knetworkmanager ?
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: at the moment I am running Gutsy 7.10....enjoying it immensely...just want to make sure I am not missing out somehow :D
<FallenStrife> oo heh good cause i didnt wanna spend another hour dling another iso
<sivaji> knetworkmanager is not wokring ,it says no active device found , my /var/log/syslog file is here http://pastebin.com/f40078a4c
<cleaton> [gquit]bombadil , you mean avant window navigator?
<FallenStrife> i guess ill just try that tonight for now
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: gnome - kde - ice - E17   and lots of others
<[gquit]bombadil> cleaton: maybe, i'm going to google it
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: good luck & have fun :)
<FallenStrife> when i use the livecd can i set up xfire and all that sort of thing on it ? but it wont be there next time right?
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: which ones should I really watch out for?  And can i remove a wm when I am satisfied it has nothing further to offer me?
<nickrud> is there a way to reset the 'must restart computer notification area icon'
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: First I would suggest a quick backup
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: how?
<jagatuba_> true, and the ones in her list that aren't in mine are not really important any way since we don't have or use a fax or a tape (drive?) and I don't even know what is meant by fuse.
<cleaton> FallenStrife, as long as you have enough ram
<FallenStrife> ooo so it just saves it all in ram then eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: Sometimes things are a lot harder to undo than they are to install... which is why I suggested a backup
<cleaton> FallenStrife, when you start a live cd, it uses your ram to store stuff
<FallenStrife> ugh be better off just dualbooting lol
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: is there a 'newbie' way to backup?
<mikebeecham> :S
<FallenStrife> 768 isnt anywhere near enough
<cleaton> FallenStrife, yes, that is the idea of a live system, to set up a virtual disk on your ram
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: One line in a cli will do it for you
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: cli?
<mikebeecham> command line.....?
<FallenStrife> how do you dualboot? simply format and create apartition and put 1 OS on each partition?
<Manolo8> «gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat» pipeline error when testing audio. Any suggestion please?
<Iwanowitch> interface
<Tyczek> I changed to 32-bit ubuntu and flash isn't working too...
<cleaton> FallenStrife, what were you planning to do?
<Tyczek> ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> slipttees: I would like to pubically appologize for earlier ban.. with this many users we do need to keep a tighter control than a lot of smaller channels
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: yes...
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: just follow the install guide on the disk
<FallenStrife> well cleaton i want to try ubuntu out to start with but i dont wanna get stuck with it or any of that
<kitche> Tyczek: some people still are having issues it seems with flash it was broken for a while
<jagatuba_> It's kind of nice having a support chat at your fingertip. To get chat support with the evil OS sometimes you wait for hours. Does the channel run 24/7? I assume that it does.
<cleaton> FallenStrife, if you have xp first ubuntu should notice it and help you make a dualboot setup
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: ooooh simple suite backup :D
<mikebeecham> a GUI
<mikebeecham> just what I need :D
<FallenStrife> well right now i have 2 copies of XP on this HDD ^.^
<CoasterMaster> jagatuba_, yeah, people are here generally 24/7
<KaZeR> hi there
<FallenStrife> i NEED to format lol 2 of them are corrupted
<cleaton> FallenStrife, it should notice both ^^
<s2a> is there a gui way of having aircrack-ng run on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: I need to take the dog for a walk...     take care everyone...
<Tyczek> kitche: Can I do something by myself ?
<jagatuba_> Nice
<kitche> Tyczek: install flash from adobe site
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: thanks fella..later
<jagatuba_> I work weird hours
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /        is my backup command... yours will be different
<FallenStrife> the only real issue is that WoW is like a day of DLing and installing alone ....
<cleaton> FallenStrife, well if you want to have a dual boot, you have to install windows first because windows kinda destroy the ubuntu installation if you install ubuntu first
<Emof> ikonia: still here?
<kelsin> FallenStrife: copy it from windows
<kelsin> FallenStrife: no reason to run the install in linux
<KaZeR> in control panel, i have "cant load monitor & display module" what can i do?
<FallenStrife> copy it from linux?
<jagatuba_> I'm kind of new to GNU/LINUX, but I'm pretty tech savvy so I'm catching on.
<kelsin> FallenStrife: patching does work in linux after that first copy, but even then you can copy over the patch .exe from windows
<kelsin> FallenStrife: no copy the wow install from windows into linux
<jagatuba_> it's nice to have help when you need it
<kelsin> FallenStrife: assuming you're going to dualboot and not wipe you're window drives clean
<Xima1> can anyone here tell me how to enable the sl-modem-daemon or how to search for new hardware for ubuntu to recognize please ?>
<FallenStrife> well i need to wipe it clean then put windows on it so either way i have to spend a day installing WoW and all
<ccvp> just purhcased a skype pro/skype in subscription for 1 year, this shit is tight, got $80 headsets... gonna cancel my home phone bill which was like $50/month . . .. . is skype client avail for 7.10?
<kelsin> FallenStrife: oh well :) that sucks
<FallenStrife> yeah =(
<cleaton> FallenStrife, can't you backup the wow install you have now?
<FallenStrife> then i have no clue how to copy it over to linux lol
<Xima1> !dialup
<FallenStrife> i dont have disks big enough for that lol
<jagatuba_> Thanks all!
<cleaton> FallenStrife, you can see your windows disk in linux
<Jord> !tcpxd
<kelsin> FallenStrife: yeah if you have any way to back up the entire wow directory and place it on your new machine do that, cause installing it sucks
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcpxd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cleaton> FallenStrife, do you have one hdd or many?
<FallenStrife> o its not for a new machine
<FallenStrife> 1 HDD now my last 1 fried
<CoasterMaster> !skype | ccvp
<ubotu> ccvp: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<FallenStrife> so im on a single 40GB HDD ^.^
<flyback-> FallenStrife:  did you have anything you needed to save off the old one?
<cleaton> oh ok .P
<Jord> !tcprelay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcprelay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * flyback- knows some recovery tricks
<Jord> !tcp relay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcp relay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Iwanowitch> FallenStrife: Ouch. I wouldn't dualboot on that.
<Jord> :/
<kelsin> !botabuse | Jord
<ubotu> Jord: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<FallenStrife> meh not really all of my good info was on my fried HDD lol
<CoasterMaster> Jord: you can send the bot private messages containing what you want, for private lookup
<Tyczek> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Tyczek> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /mozilla
<FallenStrife> well its a 49GB HDD not including the stupid recovery partition
<Tyczek> what path?
<cleaton> FallenStrife, you said you had two windows installations now? are they on different partitions?
<FallenStrife> no i have 3 their all on the same partition rofl
<FallenStrife> 2 are coruppted ^.^
<cleaton> oh
<cleaton> a big mess
<FallenStrife> just too freakin lazy to format
<cleaton> xD
<FallenStrife> like i said WoW is a PAIN
<ikonia> did someone call me
<FallenStrife> not to mention CSS and GM10 and Xfire and such
<kelsin> FallenStrife: you need to buy an external usb harddrive, and have it to copy wow onto while you reinstall
<FallenStrife> well im going to get a 160 sata HDD soon i hope
<Xima1> does noone here know how to install the sl-modem-daemon or how to have ubuntu search for new hardware >?
<cleaton> or borrow someone else computer to store it on while you are formating
<s2a> there is no gui for aircrack-ng?
<KinPumpkinKing> I adjusted my sound preferences to make sounds, but no sounds happen when anything happens...?
<kelsin> s2a: I would check their webpage
<stefg> Xima1: iirc all smp-enabled kernels have trouble with slmodem (ask google, i might confuse it with ltmodem) . so you'd need the -386 kernel or boot with the nosmp boot argument
<FallenStrife> how much space per OS would i probably have if i dualbooted on a 49gb HDD lol?
<Tyczek> working now ;}
<Xima1> im on a 64 bit install of linux
<stefg> Xima1: uhoh!
<kelsin> FallenStrife: up to you, ubuntu only needs like 5 gigs for a normal instlal but obviously if you want wow on there as well probably should bump that up to 10-15
<Xima1> so im guessing i'll need to download the package from the respoitory and compile it ?
<s2a> kelsin: wat is the webpage?
<kelsin> s2a: oh come on, google is your friend
<Emof> so "restricted-manager" demands that "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic" is installed. But it is impossible to install that because there's a newer version available
<FallenStrife> i know XP needs like a minimum of 10gb free to run worth of crap lol
<Emof> how do I force install that package?
<Xima1> i don't want to have to use windows to get on the web guys.. that's the main issue
<ikonia> Emof: are you still having xorg issues ?
<Emof> yes
<SpudDogg> Xima1, what's the problem with your connection?
<ikonia> Emof: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Python1320> Almost every time I close X or kill gdm the screen freezes. I mean input and stuff still works but I can't see nothing but a freezed image in the screen. What the heck is the problem? :\
<Emof> 7.10
<ikonia> Emof: ok, and you have an nbidia 6200 ?
<ikonia> nvidia
<Emof> yes
<FallenStrife> well guys im gonna head out and see if i can get some disks and try this out you have all been REALLY helpful and you probably hear from me again soon lol
<kelsin> FallenStrife: gl
<cleaton> FallenStrife, 10-12gb for windows and 10-15 depending on how much you are planning to have on your installation. then you could have the rest as a store place for both installations
<ikonia> Emof: one moment
<Emof> sure
<Xima1> spudDogg : My ubuntu is a 64 amd bit install.. It won't allow me to enable the restricted drivers for my modems
<Tyczek> atheros 5007 is working under madwifi :D
<juggler885> I have a thinkpad t61 that I am trying to get the volume buttons to work. The mute button works, but volume up and down only switch between 0% and 11%. I have looked at the thinkwiki, but nothing there works. Any ideas?
<Xima1> but i only have an internal .. my delimma is getting the sprint px500 rev a evdo card to work
<Xima1> but i have to be able to install it as a modem..
<Xima1> which if i could configure it to work as a usb modem.. i can make it dial #777 and it will be fine
<SpudDogg> Xima1: you could just install the drivers manually.  It's usually just a matter of './configure && make && make install'
<Xima1> drivers ?
<ikonia> Emof: please type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<ikonia> Emof: tell me what you get ?
<Emof> nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb
<ikonia> Emof: ?
<Emof> I get that
<darkone_> lart on compiz-fusion, lart on compiz-fusion-dev
<darkone_> lusers
<darkone_> http://www.vedantasite.org/
<ikonia> Emof: it should install something, not give you a deab file
<ikonia> deb
<SpudDogg> Xima1: that's all the restricted drivers manager is doing for you...it just automates the process.  However, it will not work ig it cant download the driver
<Cacahouete> I need help for installing my nvidia drivers on Hardy Heron
<darkone_> http://www.vedantasite.org/
<darkone_> http://www.vedantasite.org/
<darkone_> http://www.vedantasite.org/
<darkone_> http://www.vedantasite.org/
<astro76> !ops | darkone_
<darkone_> http://www.vedantasite.org/
<ubotu> darkone_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Emof> it installs nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb
<ikonia> darkone_: stop
<Emof> which is nvidia-glx-new (100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10)
<Xima1> well it's asking me to enable the sl-modem-daemon
<Xima1> because it is saying it is not enabled
<s2a> kelsin: sry
<ikonia> Emof: does it try to install it ?
<Emof> it did install it
<ikonia> Emof: mega, ok you now need to reboot then do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again, and make sure you select "nvidia" as the driver
<cleaton> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/9595/sexagoodkeyword6cz.gif
<cleaton> ops
<Emof> ok, I'll do that
<ikonia> Emof: do you understand what it's doing ?
<stefg> Xima1: Since there is restricted code involved the slmodem may just not be available for 64-bit. Crossreading over some forum postes there is no out of the box support on 64 bit, so you'd have to try to compile that yourself
<Xima1> well i just went to the sprint website and found a linux guide to my surprise.. lol
<brobostigon> hi
<spreadsheet> hi
<spreadsheet> brobostigon
<KinPumpkinKing> wow, that's a long while without chatter
<aj_> Hi
<aj_> I wonder if anyone can advice me as to what I am doing wrong - re : nvidia binary drivers
<ikonia> !nvidia > aj_
<LjL> aj_: well, perhaps if you tell us what you're doing to begin with
<ikonia> aj_: check the instructions from ubotu on how to instal
<ikonia> install
<ikonia> aj_: that is a good starting point
<aj_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aj_> Ah, already been to that URL
<KaZeR> every package install i try ends with 'something is broken' what can i do?
<ikonia> aj_: ok, so where are you up to and what's the problem
<LjL> KaZeR: pastebin the exact output
<ikonia> KaZeR: can you give us an example please.
<amitprakash> is it possible to conver a primary parition to an extended one without losing the data on it?
<ikonia> amitprakash: not really
<LjL> amitprakash, possibly with gparted, check it out
<hwilde> KaZeR, doesn't it suggest a dpkg command to fix it...
<ikonia> amitprakash: re-size a partition, but creating an extended then putting it into that will have a high chance of corruption
<aj_> I am using a HP tablet (model tx1209au). Has intergrated Nvidia GF6 Go. I used the  Restricted Drivers Manager to install nvidia drivers, rebooted, and the config screen appeared
<ikonia> aj_: what config screen ?
<amitprakash> ikonia, :(
<ikonia> amitprakash: yes ?
<Emof> ikona: now it detected my card, but the restricted drivers aren't enabled, when I enable them, the same error happens again
<aj_> ikonia:  erhm, same screen which comes if you go to : system - admin - screens and graphics
<tk7> hi all
<KaZeR> fron adept-installer : "an error occured while applying changes. there might have been a problem while downloading or applying change would have broke some packages"
<ikonia> Emof: please do "grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tifine> hello
<Emof> grep for what?
<Emof> sorry
<Emof> no output
<nickrud> KaZeR, from a terminal, type sudo apt-get -f install ; if that fails, paste all the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ikonia> Emof: ok, thats why - you've not selected the nvidia driver
<Klick__> hey everyone.  Is there an easy way to ask synaptic to save a list of all the programs you have installed, and then apply that list to another computer?
<amitprakash> ikonia, well i needed to install xp cos vista is such a downgrade.. and i needed to keep vista too cos i need the dx10 for a few games.. and i need ubuntu to get any kind of work done.. so thats 3 primary partitions gone T_T.. and i already have a data primary partition.. so is there is no way out w/o backup and format?
<ikonia> Emof: please show me "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<LjL> !cloning > Klick__    (Klick__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aj_> i selected the correct model of the graphics chip, and it detected it as a plug and play display with max 800 x 600. i  manually selected the generic lcd 1280 x 800 + enable wide screen option
<Emof> Autoselect chose nv, and not nvidia
<aj_> hummm
<tifine> Does anybody know how to create a useraccount  (  ubunutu.tifine ) <-- ? I want to create a new account but i want to put the dot between the first & lastname
<ikonia> Emof: ahh no problem, chose nvidia then with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<heatmzzr> ikonia, got mutt to retrieve email, how do i send it?
<Emof> lsmod gives no output either
<Emof> i did choose nvidia and then it didn't work
<wols> tifine: adduser?
<ikonia> heatmzzr: you need an mta on your machine, or select an mnta
<Emof> that's why I chose nv after
<Klick__> LjL, if I do that do i need to grab my sources.list file also, or will it know to add all the extra repositories
<ikonia> Emof: ok - the nvidia module isn't loading
<tifine> wols: does it will allow me to use (.) ?
<ikonia> Emof: what happens with "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<Python1320> Almost every time I close X or kill gdm the screen freezes. I mean input and stuff still works but I can't see nothing but a freezed image in the screen. What the heck is the problem? :\ (buntu srv 7.10 gnome - dri works)
<aj_> Tried the test option, and always get a corrupted screen - even if i just set as 800 x 600 res with the binary drivers
<tifine> wols: between firstname & lastname ?
<wols> tifine: try it?
<LjL> Klick__: no, you need the sources.list
<Klick__> ljl, thanks
<Emof> sudo modprobe nvidia
<Emof> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KaZeR> which package contains the 'import' command? for screenshots?
<nickrud> !postfix > heatmzzr (this is your next step, so mutt has a local mail server to talk to)
<Zigara> hey, i have a problem, first off i have two Xgl proccess running for some reason and one is using like 90 percent of my cpu
<Zigara> any clues?
<ikonia> Emof: please change nv in xorg.conf to nvidia
<wols> KaZeR: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<aj_> Anyone with suggestions ?
<Emof> ok
<ikonia> aj_: I've not seen where you are up to yet
<rottie> @ Python: do you also have this when you click shutdown?
<KaZeR> ok wols
<ikonia> aj_: I apologise, I have
<tifine> wols: got error message adduser: Only one or two names allowed. ?
<aj_> ikonia : ok :)
<wols> tifine: then you might have a problem
<wols> aj_: what videocard?
<Python1320> rottie, haven't tested and I don't care if it does that during shutdown because that pc is a halfserver
<tifine> wols: aha wat kind of problem ?
<mik3> anyone know of any applications that auto-configure a VPN like microsoft's vpn software does? all i was given was an ip address, username, and password, i don't know if it's a cisco/ipsec/ms or any of the settings
<aj_> Geforce Go 6150
<jimmious> my sound card is not working, I have disabled the on-board one but still my Creative Audigy doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<wols> tifine: that it doesn't work?
<amitprakash> ikonia, 1 swap, 1 xp, 1 vista, 1 ubuntu, 1 data... how do i manage this w/o exceeding 4 primary partition limit?
<Python1320> @ rottie, It sometimes work but usually doesn't.
<rottie> I had the same thing on my ubuntu after I had removed the Power manager in ubuntu
<rottie> maybe it is related
<ikonia> amitprakash: I advise you to backup and re-install with a better layout
<wols> amitprakash: put something in a extended partition
<Python1320> rottie, maybe
<Scunizi> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<tifine> wols: anyother help
<Python1320> rottie, I have power manager enabled
<wols> amitprakash: and linux partiton can be in a extended one
<Python1320> pff :D
<rottie> hmm, must be something different then
<nickrud> tifine, according to man useradd , dots aren't allowed in usernames (end of the man page)
<BaghdadBob> ugh., tried to switch my dad's computer to ubuntu from windows xp.   4 days of fiddling around trying to get a tv-tuner to work with no luck, just one problem after another :(  back to xp, linux still has some growing up to do
<amitprakash> wols, cool.. so is it possible to backup my / and move it to the newpartition and make it bootable..else i need to download all update packages all over
<nickrud> tifine, erm, missread that, nm
<wols> amitprakash: move your swap partiton that you can do without a big move
<Scunizi> BaghdadBob, or the tv-tuner card has to release opensource drivers...  :/
<tifine> nickru:  okie then i m fucccked
<frahi> BaghdadBob: maybe your pc has so growing up to do
<mikebeecham> BaghdadBob: I've been using Linux for about 2 weeks now....give yourself time to get used to it.  It's NOT XP, so dont expect it to work like XP.  But the rewards are defiantely there
<amitprakash> wols, well my parition structure is screwed up.. so i need to move / :(
<BaghdadBob> scunizi, wintv pvr-usb2  .. hauppauge chipset, supposed to work, but its so difficult, easier to give up than to read 200 pages of documentation
<tifine> nickru:  i just have to create a first.lastname useraccount somehow !!
<nickrud> tifine, you could try adduser "name" according to the page dots are ok, but you might run into issues with other situations
<wols> amitprakash: I told you what to do
<wols> amitprakash: and you don't need to reinstall
<nickrud> tifine, maybe use underscore? Does it have to be a period?
<aj_> ikonia : suggestions? Anyone else ?
<Emof> ikonia: changed to nvidia and rebooted, and now I have the same problem about not detecting the card
<Emof> sudo modprobe nvidia
<Emof> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<tifine> nickrud: actually i cannot change into underscore i needed to make it like o.polo
<wols> Emof: lemme guess you had nvidia.com or envy or other stuff installed before?
<ikonia> Emof: ok - hang on, you need to modprobe nvidia
<wols> ikonia: he tries for ages now and it doesn't work
<aj_> wols : I too am having the a problem with the nvidia binary drivers - fresh install
<ikonia> wols: I've got to go out, but he's doing a chicken and an egg situation
<wols> aj_: installed how? nvidia.com drivers or ubuntu ones?
<mik3> anyone know of any applications that auto-configure a VPN like microsoft's vpn software does? all i was given was an ip address, username, and password, i don't know if it's a cisco/ipsec/ms or any of the settings
<Emof> I have installed ubuntu ones
<wols> ikonia: you tell him something he already tried
<nickrud> tifine, well, you can do sudo adduser o.polo --force-badname , but who knows what would happen down the line
<aj_> wols : from the res. driv. manager in ubuntu
<the_bull> hello all
<wols> Emof: were others installed before?
<Emof> no
<wols> aj_: what error(r)?
<the_bull> i am facing problem regarding videos in Gutsy Gibbon
<zarac> what's the deal with 127.0.1.1 in hosts ? why not 127.0.0.1 ?
<tifine> okie thnxs
<tifine> nickrud: okie thnxs
<sKy\> i am on ubuntu gnome and want to trial Xfce. how to do so? just grab all Xfce4* packages?
<Emof> and my problem is that my drivers suddenly just failed. After a reboot the system didn't find my card anymore
<the_bull> if i play videos with vlc and don`t close it with the *stop* button of vlc....
<wols> sKy\: install xfce4 tht's all
<Emof> they were working, now they're not
<KaZeR> how do i tell apt to search for files on internet rather on cdrom?
<nickrud> sKy\, sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<the_bull> from next time... i don`t get color for videos
<nickrud> KaZeR, system->admin->software sources, untick the cdrom
<wols> KaZeR: don't have cdrom lines in sources list but only http/ftp ones
<jimmious> help me make my creative soundcard work!!
<zarac> KaZeR,  add an internet source... software sources from the admin meny
<steve_> i have an ati all in wonder graphics card but by wobbly windows does not work
<aj_> wols : that window shows that the binary drives are working. but if i check system - admin - screens and graphics, it says generic vesa + i can't do higher then 800 x 600
<the_bull> i am facing problem regarding video files....no color
<the_bull> plz. help me
<nickrud> KaZeR, and tick the first 4 sources
<Emof> aj: seems like the same problem I have
<wols> aj_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tifine> nickrud: its done let me test it
<KaZeR> thanks guys. but i'm on kubuntu and i don't have the admin submenu...
<aj_> wols tried it a couple of times - still can't seem to go any higher without screen corruption
<wols> KaZeR: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> KaZeR, you should find the equivalent in adept
<KaZeR> ok thanks guys
<Emof> my /home is not on a separate partition, can I still reinstall without loosing it?
<nickrud> steve_, gutsy?
<wols> Emof: are you running windows?
<bullgard4> What is 'ACPI->keycode mapping' as in the sentence "ACPI->keycode mapping will be done in-kernel in the future?"
<Emof> yes
<brobostigon> emof: make a baclof of just the /home dir
<brobostigon> backup
<the_bull> is there nyone who can help me regarding video playback of Gutsy Gibbon???
<Emof> wols: yes I am
<wols> Emof: you want to reinstall windows? then you are on the wrong channel
<Emof> uh, no
<Emof> I want to reinstall ubuntu
<LjL> Jord: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i <interface> --dport <port> -j DNAT --to <address>       <- this will let any packets coming from <interface> and directed to <port> be forwarded to the IP address <address>. is that what you want?
<wols> why would you want to?
<Emof> to fix my graphics card issue
<brobostigon> emof: backup just the /home directory.
<Emof> since nothing else seems to work
<perlmonk> can someone suggest a good logger/daemon?
<tifine> nickrud: Thankyou very much u sorted my big problem :)
<brobostigon> and then readd it after you have reinstalled
<tifine> nickrud: really appreciated!
<nickrud> tifine, yw, learned something new today too, thanks
<wols> Emof: try insmod the nvidia.ko module
<zarac> i didn't get proftp to work.. so i removed the 127.0.1.1 line from /etc/hosts ... and now it works.. woohoo! .. although... i'm guessing the 127.0.1.1 was there for a reason.. any ideas?
<wols> zarac: there is no meaningful 127.0.1.1 IP. there is only 127.0.0.1
<Emof> sudo insmod nvidia.ko
<Emof> insmod: can't read 'nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<zarac> ok wols .. thanks =D
<perlmonk> an alternative to sysklogd please?
<stefg> Emof: what nvidia card is that ?
<wols> Emof: then find where it is and tell insmod about it
<wols> perlmonk: apt-cache search syslog
<Emof> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Emof> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<nickrud> perlmonk, syslog-ng is kinda nice, I played around with it a while back
<aj_> Anyone who can suggest what I can do regarding my nvidia binary issue ?
<stefg> Emof: so this should be supported by nvidia-glx or ..-glx-new. what doesn_t work ?
<poi> hey
<perlmonk> nickrud: yeah, exactly what I was looking for, syslog-ng, i am used to it on gentoo
<zarac> hm... do you guys usually remove log files manually when you've addressed the problem you used the log file for?
<slaphappy> hi there
<LjL> zarac: you mean log files in /var/log? no.
<poi> anyone know if I can get ubunti to recognise my RAID 0?
<zarac> yeah
<zarac> ok =D
<LjL> zarac, they're cycled automatically.
<zarac> very true =D
<zarac> thanks mate
<slaphappy> anyone there who can help me ? i want to read the passwords which are hidden with xxxx...anyone a idea ?
<Emof> stefg: well... everything was working fine. until I rebooted (booted to windows). After I booted back I got the message that the system couldn't find my card and I started in failsafe low-res.
<nickrud> slaphappy, they're in /etc/shadow (and good luck :)
<stefg> Emof: ok... but you were using the restricted driver, installed by the restricted manager ?
<Emof> yes
<bryan> ryan
<slaphappy> from my router i want to the passwords..i have forgotten my dsl log ins..
<jgoo> installing ubuntu FROM a USB drive, TO the same USB drive ( it is a 750gb USB dick on an otherwise driveless system !!)
<aj_> Anyone who can suggest what I can do regarding my nvidia binary issue ? (fresh install, used the res. driv. manager)
<Dr_willis> slaphappy,  if you have full root access to the box. You can just set the passwords
<wols> slaphappy: is this router running ubuntu?
<jgoo> any ideas what image I should put onto the disk?
<nickrud> rflol wols
<jgoo> :p s/dick/disk
<poi> a 750Gb USB disk?  do you mean Mb?
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  i was NOT going to point that out... :)
<wols> jgoo: can't be done. need a liveCD on the usb
<stefg> Emof: hmmm... could be that for some odd reason the irq or something changed.... have you tried to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' already, choosung nvidia, not nv as driver ?
<LjL> slaphappy: you mean you have the password stored in Firefox, but can't recall it?
<slaphappy> no none ubuntu :) my laptop is running with ubuntu ;) there are an win some tools with which i can dehide the passwords
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  You could use some sort of backup/restore system to backup the installed system and restore it elseware
<jgoo> poi - GB
<noor> You guys, im having trouble installing an icon package need some help :'(
<wols> slaphappy: then you are in the wrong channel. please ask elsewher
<poi> Thats a big USB disk!
<Emof> stefg: when I chose nv as driver, the card is detected, but then the restricted driver is disabled
<jgoo> Dr_willis: I haven't installed it on this system before, it is a new system
<Emof> if I try to enable it, the same thing happens all over again
<nickrud> noor, you should just be able to drag the icon pack onto system->prefs->appearance
<Dr_willis> poi,  its not the size of the disk.. its how you use it. :)
<poi> I supose you get USB HDDs tho :P
<poi> haha
<jgoo> no disks inside, just one external usb USB HDD
<Emof> and selecting nvidia instead of nv also fails
<LjL> slaphappy, there is no such thing on Ubuntu, because various applications use very different GUI toolkits, so there can't be a "universal" password unhider.
<stefg> Emof: of course... you can only have one driver at a tiem :-)
<jgoo> poi: yes it is a HDD disk
<LjL> slaphappy: so, answer my question - is it on Firefox?
<slaphappy> yes on FF
<Dr_willis> poi,  yep. when i upgarde my machines the old HD's go in USB enclosures. Handy .
<LjL> slaphappy: then Tools>Options>Sercurity>Show Passwords>Show Passwords
<poi> ah good idea
<noor> nickrud: well i tried that but nothing happend :( its a tar.gz file
<aj_> Anyone who can suggest what I can do regarding my nvidia binary issue ? (fresh install, used the res. driv. manager)
<jgoo> Dr_willis: my thoughts exactly, I cannot imagine placing a disk inside a machine anymore...
<poi> erm anyone know about my Q (getting raid to work on ubuntu)?
<jgoo> Dr_willis - I am not sure what you mean by save/restore... :-/
<mirak> does anyone know how to use wubi.exe on the livecd ???
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  waiting for external sata to get more common.
<mik3> anyone know of any applications that auto-configure a VPN like microsoft's vpn software does? all i was given was an ip address, username, and password, i don't know if it's a cisco/ipsec/ms or any of the settings
<LjL> aj_: uh, if it's a tablet PC, are you sure it *can* do higher than 800x600?
<nickrud> noor, then mkdir ~/.icons  if needed , then cd ~/.icons && tar xf /path/to/icon.tar.gz
<jgoo> Dr_willis: I have a SATA PCI card to help, but my wife helpfully packed it away in the loft
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  mondo/mindi or other tools can backup an installed system to cd/dvd/remote shares, then you can restore it to another machine. Making a clone of the system
<nickrud> noor, this is assuming it's a standard icon pack for gnome
<aj_> LjL Am dual booting with Vista which works fine
<LjL> aj_: at what resolution?
<noor> nickrud: if this works man ill love you forever
<jgoo> Dr_willis: hrm, can't I just put a live image onto the USB drive, and that to install back onto the drive?
<Emof> I also got the message at some point that the "nvidia kernel module was 1.0-9631 but the X module was 1.0-9639"
<Emof> not sure if that might tell you something
<stefg> Emof: so this is fixable without reinstall.... i'd try to backup/rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new , tehn sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<nickrud> noor, no kisses, ok ;p
<aj_> I should be able to do 1280 x 800 -- the hp support site gives that figure as well
<TheZealot> Is the book "DNS and Bind
<TheZealot> a good book?
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  not that i know of. Then again  i rarely use the ubuntu live cd's
<hwilde> !fixres | aj_
<ubotu> aj_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jgoo> Dr_willis: my laptop died, so I am stuck using my... windows2000 *shudder* old test machine, to get this system up :-)
<aj_> hwilde:  been there already
<Emof> stefg: I have already done that
<hwilde> aj_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Emof> I have reinstalled both nvidia-glx and glx several times
<ompaul> TheZealot, yes
<aj_> hwilde:  done that twice already
<stefg> Emof: so what exactly happens... any meaningful error ?
<jgoo> Can I run a live ISO from a USB drive do you think??? I can connect two usb HDD's to the system, and install from one to the other
<hwilde> aj_, even when you specify your exact hw params it is not good ?
<Emof> no :(
<Emof> just that the system can't detect my card
<LjL> aj_, perhaps try giving dpkg-reconfigure the amount of RAM on your card manually. it might get mis-detected. just a guess (but that could cause screen corruption)
<hwilde> aj_, did you verify the config with   nvidia-settings ?
<aj_> hwilde:  I when thru what it auto detected, selected the correct supported resolutions and everything else, except i left the default frequencies as i did not get any other info while searching
<aj_> hwilde:  nvidia-settings says am not running the binary driver
<mirak> does anyone know what is the usefullness of wubi.exe on the Live CD of Gutsy ????
<markus__> how do i install windows when the setup cant detect a hard drive?
<hwilde> aj_, there you go.  install the nvidia driver
<hwilde> !nvidia | aj_
<ubotu> aj_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<aj_> hwilde:  the res. driv. manager says the binary drivers are running
<stefg> !windows | markus__
<nickrud> mirak, ^^
<ubotu> markus__: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<LjL> aj_, frequencies might or might not be an issue... i'm not familiar with non-CRT monitors, so i don't really know. try this for frequencies: select "Intermediate" (or "Medium" or i don't remember what it's called) mode, then select 1280x800 at 60Hz
<hwilde> !nvidia | aj_
<aj_> Ljl that is what it is currently running at - but at 800 x 600
 * jgoo gives up and decides putting an old cdrom drive will help things
<mirak> nickrud: it doesn't answer how to use wubi.exe on the gutsy live cd
<LjL> aj_: yes, but select it for the *highest* resolution that you know it can support. then try using that resolution
<noor> nickrud:it worked man XD ill give you a screen of my http://i1.tinypic.com/8bq2c7a.png
<aj_> Ljl, ok, once more it is
<LjL> aj_: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg <-- this will let you skip most of the questions, but should (i think) give you the frequencies one
<nickrud> mirak, I haven't tried it, but I'd expect you'd run it in windows
<jimmious> is there a way to make my creative x-fi extreme gamer card work in ubuntu?
<nickrud> noor, oh, my eyes, that would kill these ancient ones :)
<jimmious> the info i'm finding is not encouraging
<mirak> nickrud: but you don't know
<the_bull> is there nyone who can help me with my video files?
<age6racer> hey guys, i just installed a fresh copy of Gutsy on an old laptop. The live CD worked fine and so does booting in recovery mode and then running startx, but when I log in normally the screen slowly goes blue then white until nothing is on the screen. If I plug into a monitor it works on that too. What is happening and how do i fix it?
<noor> nickrud: thx man srsly now im going back to my cave
<noor> :D
<nickrud> mirak, but these people do http://wubi-installer.org/
<nickrud> mirak, would have expected that one on the factoid
<aj_> Ljl : am getting a corrupted screen + error of "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<aj_>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071216031410
<aj_> "
<mirak> nickrud: yes but there here nobody knows that's odd ...
<LjL> aj_: that's not an error, it just means that you modified xorg.conf manually, so it's warning you that it's making a backup of it
<age6racer> also I tried overwriting my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with the one from the live CD and that didn't work either
<LjL> aj_: so restore that backup (since it doesn't seem to work) and... well, pastebin your full xorg.conf, who knows if i might find something
<aj_> erhm, but it';s not bringing me to the screen which allows me to change the config - it just stops there
<nickrud> mirak, not odd, just timing most likely. Nobody knows everything, except maybe rob2 who I haven't seen in years
<LjL> aj_: oh? then leave out the -phigh :|
<aj_> ok
<amitprakash> wols, also could u recommend a very fast and light linux server distro.. all i need is the system to be able to accept ssh logins, and i donot care about the security
<mirak> nickrud: so they waste disk space on the iso
<hwilde> amitprakash, ubuntu-server
<hwilde> !server | amitprakash
<ubotu> amitprakash: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<amitprakash> hwilde, thanks.. how big is it?
<Dr_willis> amitprakash,  puppy linux, dsl - both about 50mb. :)
<hwilde> amitprakash, as small as u need
<amitprakash> Dr_willis, , hwilde thanks a lot
<Dr_willis> amitprakash,  of course you may want to clarify your needs a bit more. whats the point of accepting ssh logins - if theres nothign to do once you ssh in.
<age6racer> Does anyone have a clue what is wrong with my X setup then? or is this the first time anyones come across this kind of thing?
<LjL> hwilde: uhm, not quite... you'll hardly go below about 300mb without removing stuff manually (i.e. without using APT), i think
<amitprakash> Dr_willis, well i am using the system for a file server.. over sshfs
<NeoPhyte21> can anyone help me with building "void11" on ubuntu gutsy 7.10? I'm following the instructions on the programs site for installation, but am getting an error abput pkg-config being unable to find gtk meanwhile i know its installed and can find the file manually using locate
<Baen> Im having some troubble installing the Intel i915 driver. Does anyone have a moment to help me?
<amitprakash> Dr_willis, so i guess that would be all i need, with cp/mv ofcourse
<rsk> Baen: it's not installed by default?
<jimmious> Is there a way to make my creative x-fi extreme gamer card work in ubuntu?
<hwilde> age6racer, to rule out something in your user profile, make a new clean user account and hit ctrl+alt+backspace, login as that and see
<Baen> Its using the 810 driver
<age6racer> is that command adduser?
<Baen> It's working, but not very well, and I need it to work well with WoW :D
<aj_> Ljl, ok, reconfigured - ctrl - alt - backspace now
<age6racer> i dont see how there could be anything in there anyway though seeing as it was a brand new install.
<age6racer> but i'll try it
<hwilde> age6racer, I think it is useradd
<Tyczek> do you know utiliti changing brithness from /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness ?
<NeoPhyte21> or can someone at least tell me how to add the path to a .pc file to pkg-config ?
<Xima1> whenever o do ' sudo modprobe -r usbserial ' i get FATAL MOdule usbserial is in use
<Xima1> how do i take it out of use ?
<nickrud> age6racer, use system->admin->users  & groups, be sure to give the new user admin privs
<aj_> Back - seems like the same issue
<Emof> bah, I give up
<age6racer> nickrud: ok wil do
<Emof> if I zip /home will it pack hidden files too?
<Zigara> Emof, use tar
<Zigara> and yeah it should include hidden files
<markus__> how do i install windows when the setup cant detect a hard drive
<hamid11771> hi all , i am e novice
<Dr_willis> amitprakash,  sounds about like it. About any distro can do that. :)
<NeoPhyte21> anyone?
<aj_> Anyone who can help with getting the binary nvidia drivers working (fresh install, used res. drv. manager,  and after reboot that window says bin driver being used, but nvidia-settings says am not)
<Dr_willis> markus__,  the windows xp installer cant see the hard drive? can the BIOS see the hard drive?
<markus__> yes
<Dr_willis> yes to what part. :)
<markus__> the bios
<nickrud> Xima1, usually a module will list the other modules using it, you have to unload those as well, as well as any app using those modules (or use rmmod -f (force , but that's dangerous to system stability)
<Xima1> nickrud : if it crashes my laptop .. will i be able to reboot .. ?
<nickrud> Xima1, yes
<hamid11771> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<Xima1> so what would be the way to forcefully do it then ? please ... the command i'm trying is sudo modprobe -r usbserial
<nickrud> Xima1, I mentioned it , sudo rmmod -f
<markus__> the bios can see the hard drive
<hamid11771> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> markus__: you are trying to install XP correct.. and the installer cannot see any partitions...
<markus__> yes, corrct
<Jack_Sparrow> markus__: are you in ubuntu now?
<markus__> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> markus__:   what does    sudo fdisk -l      last letter is L   show for partitions?
<proximox> can one ask for help on linux mint in here? or is that frowned upon?
<hwilde> !mint | proximox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> proximox, frowned on, come back under a different nick and don't mention mint :)
<proximox> nickrud: hehe thanks for the tip =P
<aj_> I guess will try again once more tomorrow ..... see if anyone else can give some ideas
<aj_> good night
<proximox> nickrud: i guess that means that under the hood they are so similar that solutions will be pretty much the same ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: It is annoying to spend half an hour trying to help someone and get nowhere .. then they tell you.. Oh, by the way I am not using ubuntu.. does that m,ake a difference...
<Timmy> i have a 666 MHz intel celeron processor with 64 mb of memory
<Timmy> on anohter computer
<Timmy> what's the most lightweight command line linux i can put on there
<proximox> Jack_Sparrow: i agree with that =)
<LjL> !ot | Timmy
<ubotu> Timmy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, proximox they are very similar, the guts are the same, but the gui ...
<clarezoe> anyone knows how to use a switch to make two computers connect to internet, one windows, one linux
<nickrud> Timmy, http://www.toms.net/rb/
<LjL> plug them in?
<proximox> ok, thanks for the response =)
<s_v_e_n> clarezoe: you use a router, not a switch.
<abdulla> i dont know if these days people use a switch clarezoe :/
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I agree there are times when it doesnt matter...   but not knowing the problem they are having.. I wouldn't begin to assume it wont be an issue
<abdulla> get a router :) and be happy.
<ridge-meister> there is a program called "Wine System Tray Adapter" running, how can i get rid of it? i tried "ps -aux |grep wine, but it's showing nothing
<clarezoe> I don't have router right now, only a switch
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, point taken. My attempt at humor falls flat, once again ;(
<clarezoe> actually, my router is broken
<NeoPhyte21> anyone have any ideas?
<s_v_e_n> clarezoe: get a router !
<roaul> hi
<MacTheMad> can anyone help me? I just installed the xcursor selector package but it doesn't seem to be working... also how (or what package) do I select a different background for my 2nd desktop w/o changing the one on my 1st?
<proximox> Jack_Sparrow: i totally see your point
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: np.. not trying to stant anything...  sorry for the ot.. and did you see my appology to slipxxx earlier
<clarezoe> s_v_e_n, if I had one, i'd rather use a router
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, no apology needed , and no, he deserved one?
<ridge-meister> nickrud: some people just don't get humor :/
<LjL> clarezoe, if you only have a pure modem (i.e. modem with no routing capabilities), then there's no way you could use a switch to plug two computers in.
<proximox> Jack_Sparrow: nickrud: thanks for answering, mint is a great distro, but with the kind of supportchannel they have i cant really run it, thats why im turning to you guys =)
<wols> clarezoe: does one of your computers have 2 NICs?
<s_v_e_n> clarezoe: I dont think your privider will let you into the internet 2 times with the same account
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Per our discussion... I offered one anyhow for the quick kick...
<Mick_> bonsoir
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, he said he hated me ;(
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I know.. it was probably directed at me...
<clarezoe> wols, only one of each
<Jack_Sparrow> proximox: please explain your problem and we will try to help
<wols> clarezoe: then you can't. if one of them has 2 NICs it's possible
<s_v_e_n> clarezoe: let start with the basics: what country do you life in, or better how do you connet to the internet, with pppoe ?
<proximox> Jack_Sparrow: no problems thus far, just a general question, i just dont wanna get used to a distro which i cant get help for if i need it all of a sudden
<clarezoe> s_v_e_n, i'm in sweden, using dhcp
<chazco> Hi... anyone know why i cant edit /etc/mime.types from the terminal, but i can in gedit?
<iruew> Where is the audio mixer in ubuntu?
<rsk> iruew: top right
<jrib> chazco: how are you trying?
<Keule|on> hi there - when usb-hardisks or a usb-mouse is connected when booting the system i have no chance to add other usb-things...... is that a bug? or what is the problem?
<MacTheMad> sorry 4 butting in but if it's a dsl or cable modem yes you can send its output to a switch and connect multiple computers that way however if it's a telephony modem you're right you can't
<chazco> jrib: e.g. echo "application/ext.extension ext" >> /etc/mime.types
<s_v_e_n> clarezoe: do aou have 2 network - card in the linux-box or cat you make it ?
<chazco> Gives a permission denied error, even when sudo'ed
<xxx_> someone link me to off topic channel i fogot :P
<xxx_> ?
<jrib> chazco: redirection is done by your shell which has your user permissions.  pipe to tee instead
<clarezoe> s_v_e_n, only one card
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gary> xxx_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<xxx_> thnx dude
<chazco> hmm... interesting
<clarezoe> s_v_e_n, I've heard something about iptable can make it
<wols> clarezoe: not really. it can if you have 2 NICs
<GewoonM> Hi everybody, I've got a question: I compiled a program I need for research and when starting it complains it cannot open "libcomplearn.so.1": No such file or directory
<GewoonM> the file is on my system, however
<Shapeshifter> Hi, Flash doesn't work in opera on Gutsy since the last flashplugin-nonfree update. It works in FF but in Opera there's just a gray spacer where the flash should be. I already tried removing the current package and installing the upcoming version for heron (flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb) but that had no effect. What should I do?
<clarezoe> wols, but I've used a program called homeshare in windows and it works fine
<thysteo> Hello
<FLUxXxX> hello! what gui application is there available to manage system services in ubuntu? besides services-admin which as far as i seen, it doesn't list all the services in /etc/init.d
<wols> MacTheMad: you are mistaken cause no consumer ISP gives you several IPs yoU'd need
<Keule|on> sorry - i repeat my question... please - i need help ... when usb-hardisks or a usb-mouse is connected when booting the system i have no chance to add other usb-things...... is that a bug? or what is the problem?
<wols> GewoonM: where is it?
<wols> FLUxXxX: rcconf?
<GewoonM> wols: /usr/local/lib/
<jrib> FLUxXxX: does ncurses count as gui? sysv-rc-conf
<FLUxXxX> wols: is it GUI?
<MacTheMad> ah, well ok then... I know it works because mine is set up that way but then again I do have 3 static ip's
<s_v_e_n> clarezoe: the hard way ... setup dhcp for eth0 . make a network-card eth0:1 at the linux-box with fixed IP . gibe the second pc a fixed IP from the same subnet, set gataway to the first linux-box (fix-ip, eth0:1) , enable forwarding and nat in the first linux-box.   - are aou able to do that ?
<wols> GewoonM: ldconfig
<komputernerd_> ello
<kiersie> hoi
<FLUxXxX> i know about rcconf and sysv-rc-conf but i was wondering about a GUI one
<Gurpartap> http://ubuntuwatch.com/ just came up with this site, hopefully interests the community :)
<ccvp> hello fellow internet addicts- are we all looking forward to another long & glorious weekend of irc? :)
<chazco> oh oh... i just wiped /etc/mime.types
<xxx_> k someone use azureus and knows why i keep getting the azureus was not shut down properly everytime i reboot my computer ?
<starryeyedboy> hi guys - just wanna ask - if i installed a them (drag+drop into theme manager) and it says its installed, but doesn't appear - where can i find the file? i tried /usr/share/themes but.. its just not there - and i wanna try to activate it... any ideas? =)
<GewoonM> wols: thanks :) that worked! :D
<ZeeO> hey guys can you get software that will give you the same thing as vmware fusion for mac to be able to open windows apps not inside wine but a vm thats runing xp
<chazco> Zee0 - try VirtualBox in seamless mode
<ZeeO> im trying to get adobe ps cs 3
<ZeeO> to work
<wols> ZeeO: yes, vmware, virtualbox, etc
<MacTheMad> anyway back 2 my query... can anybody tell me why I can't change my cursor after installing the xcursor selector package and also how to change the background on my 2nd desktop w/o changing the 1st?
<ZeeO> thx dydes
<ZeeO> dudes
<ZeeO> :)
<jrib> MacTheMad: what window manager are you using?
<kiersie> xxx put it in terminnal
<clarezoe> s_v_e_n, might be, i'll try
<komputernerd_> My xorg.conf keeps reseting on cold boot, I have to reconfigure it for two monitors every time
<FLUxXxX> so there aren't any GUI applications to manage system services in ubuntu?
<MacTheMad> I'm not sure jrib... the one that installed with ubuntu-desktop
<charles> does anybody know how to download hypercam for ubuntu 7.10?
<s_v_e_n> clarezoe: maby you better goole first a bit for someme manuals
<clarezoe> s_v_e_n, ok, thanks for you tips
<jrib> MacTheMad: if you have desktop effects enabled, you need to do it in compiz-config-settingsmanager, otherwise you are using metacity and should google "wallpapoz"
<chazco> Think i need to reinstall... just lost all file assosiations
<jrib> chazco: grab it from the 'mime-support' package
<Linux_XFCE> hello everybody!
<charles> can somebody help me install hypercam for ubuntu 7.10?
<Linux_XFCE> lets make sex?
<Linux_XFCE> lol
<MacTheMad> actually I also installed compiz... doesn't xcursor selector work with gnome?
<Linux_XFCE> in our world, everything is all about sex
<Linux_XFCE> sex is the answer for the problems of the whole world
<wols> !language | Linux_XFCE
<leo_> Hello
<jrib> MacTheMad: why are you not using system -> preferences -> appearance to change the mouse cursor?
<rathel> Hello.
<ubotu> Linux_XFCE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Linux_XFCE> wols: I'm joking... come one!
<FLUxXxX> so there aren't any GUI applications to manage system services in ubuntu?
<charles> ok then
<Linux_XFCE> bye!
<kane77> i need to connect to an ssh server through 3 other servers, can I create some script for that?
<Linux_XFCE> quit
<charles> bye
<[chr0n0s]> how do i convert ext3 to fat
<brobostigon> FLUxXxX: have a look at system/admin/services
<s_v_e_n> chr0n0s: you have to copy the files
<FLUxXxX> that doesn't list all the daemons in /etc/init.d as far as i've noticed
<MacTheMad> because it's not there
<Xadloki> hello, can someone tell me what could be the problem when you boot up and theres no image on the display ? I tried with two different displays and 2 separate GPUs... screen just says no signal...
<Baen> I keep getting error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory when I try to isntall the Intel 915 driver. Does anyone know what I can do?
<s_v_e_n> kane77: do you mean 3 ssh-connections ?
<mik3> wols: sex isn't a bad word btw
<mik3> prude.
<rathel> Can anyone help me with my Shell script? I'm trying to get it to loop if a directory does not exist, then it creates it and runs through my if statements again so I don't have to run the script twice to get it to do what I want after the directory is created.
<leo_> I have a problem trying to configure the nvidia card.. no matter what I always get an error like there is some rivatv card in place that claims the same spot. I tried already to use envy, compile myself the driver and even reinstall everything to have a clean place, but the result is always the same. Perhaps it is important to tell that I used to use feisty with no problems, and now using gutsy the thing seems to be unusable, has somene faced s
<leo_> omething like this?
<leo_> now, even the nv driver is not working properly
<paldium> rathel: if [ ! -d /directory ]; then; bla; fi
<leo_> and it seems to be a problem with the kernel module...
<wols> leo_: what kernel module? nv doesn't have one?
<kane77> s_v_e_n, no, I need to connect to my hosting server to be able to connect to school server (you have to have reverse dns entry to be able to connect and I don't have one home) and from school server I need to connect to other school server so I need ssh hosting form there ssh school1 and from there ssh school2...
<errant33> Hello everyone
<leo_> no, nv does not have, I agree but I dont know what happened that even that X driver is now bogus
<linduxed> i installed kde then removed it, some apps that were dragged along were left but thats not much of a problem....the big problem is however that ive got a gazillion things under application-other in GNOME (which seem to be KDE control modules)
<leo_> I am more concerned about the nvidia.ko driver
<solaries> hi all
<jrib> rathel: why don't you just run 'mkdir foo'?  If it already exists, nothing will happen.  If it doesn't, it will get created
<wols> leo_: check your xorg log
<foso> where can i find the conf file that controls the splash screen settings?
<thefrail_> hrm
<Baen> nice. 1200 people and no help. You all here to get help then? :P
<leo_> yes, but it is not very enlightening
<wols> leo_: envy and nvidia.com are not supported
<kane77> s_v_e_n, and something like login:pass@server doesn't work with ssh...
<errant33> I got a quick question about unbuntus install and i lose my screen when ever i go to command pompt with a 8500gt nvidia card
<leo_> where is the place to ask then_
<rathel> jrib, I do but then I have to run the script to get my truecrypt volume mounted.
<MacTheMad> jrib when I go to system > preferences > appearance there's nothing that mentions cursors
<jrib> Baen: are you using the package from the repositories?
<jrib> rathel: why?
<jrib> MacTheMad: try "customize"
<solaries> after having installed dozens of packages using adept_manager on a clean gutsy gibbon distro: How can I print out the list of those additionally installed packages? Then I could use it on other machines as well easily.
<DG19075> Macthe mad: in the appeasrance pane, look for Pointers
<jrib> !clone | solaries
<ubotu> solaries: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<DG19075> that is what Ubuntu calls the cursors
<NeoPhyte21> can someone tell me how to add a path for pkg-config to search
<rathel> jrib, so I won't have to remember making the directory on fresh installs, I can just backup the script and be done with it. :)
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | solaries
<ubotu> solaries: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<linduxed> remove everything that is called kde-base-* that  was left over?
<Baen> jrib: nope, grabbed it off the web
<jrib> rathel: yes, why would what I said not work?  put the mkdir at the top of your script
<jrib> Baen: use the package from the repositories
<MacTheMad> ah, ok... thanks... will I be able to change just one desktops background there as well?
<s_v_e_n> kane77: ssh user@server1 ssh user2@server2 ssh user3@server3   - you have to put in the passwaord then
<jrib> MacTheMad: no
<rathel> ah jrib sorry missunderstood.
<MacTheMad> how do I accomplish that then
<jrib> MacTheMad: if you have desktop effects enabled, you need to do it in compiz-config-settingsmanager, otherwise you are using metacity and should google "wallpapoz"
<s_v_e_n> kane77: oder user authntication with public/privte keys ....
<SaveFerris> Hey all, how can I check to see if I have the xsupplicant already installed? I've been having trouble connecting my campus network all semester (on winvista laptop right now)
<Baen> Jrib: I would, but there isnt one. Just for 810
<wols> Baen: ask intel? you get the stuff from them after all
<wols> Baen: i810 will work for you. it's all the same driver
<MacTheMad> ok thanks... I'll check there
<solaries> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<wols> DG19075: dpkg -l
<Baen> It is working, but not well enough
<jrib> Baen: you sure xserver-xorg-video-intel is not what you want?
<foso> im trying to change the bg color of my splash screen, i found a program to change the screen (nautilus loading etc) but not the color
<Baen> anyway, its bloody annoying that I cant get it to work. Its not really about the driver any more... :D
<pci> I need help
<wols> SaveFerris: dpkg -l
<neumind> how instal lock dialog theme?
<Jezz> so
<Baen> Ill doubble check, jrib, but im pretty sure, yeah
<jrib> !compiling > baen (read the private message from ubotu)
<pci> i'm using Ubuntu
<Jezz> why is ubuntu/linux so popular
<jrib> Baen: it claims:  "Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver"
<Jezz> can i install it togheter with vista?
<solaries> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<loke_> Jezz: Because it works.
<Jezz> want to try it
<Jezz> can i install it togheter with vista?
<jrib> Jezz: sure
<Jezz> ok
<loke_> Jezz: Yes, so long as you're willing to mess with partitioning.
<kane77> s_v_e_n, hmm.. that doesn't work :/
<Baen> why would there be a sepparate 915 driver if i could just as well use 810?
<Jezz> ye i know
<thefrail_> and install it after windows
<SaveFerris> wols: If I don't have xsupplicant, whats the best way of getting it to my ubuntu machine without being able to connect to the internet?
<Jezz> what filesystem does linux uses?
<jrib> Jezz: ext3 by default
<solaries> jrib: thanks
<Jezz> or does ubuntu format it for me
<Jezz> ok
<loke_> Jezz: ext2, ext3, resierfs, whatever you want.
<wols> SaveFerris: get the .deb and install it with dpkg -i
<thefrail_> ext2, ext3, reiserfs, etc
<jrib> Jezz: ubuntu will format it for you
<usr13> Jezz: Several
<Jezz> aha
<Baen> thanks anyway, jrib, I guess maybe the driver isnt the problem then
<komputernerd_> I need to audit what is changing a file
<heatmzzr_> who was familiar with mutt?
<jrib> Baen: no experience with intel but can you restate the issue?
<jrib> !ask | heatmzzr_
<ubotu> heatmzzr_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linduxed> kde is a bitch to get out of the bloodstream....
<usr13> linduxed: Why do it....>?
<Keule|on> hi there - when usb-hardisks or a usb-mouse is connected when booting the system i have no chance to add other usb-things...... is that a bug? or what is the problem?
<abdulla> he left :/
<Baen> I get the error Kernel modules did not compile, and the log says linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<wols> lightrush: it isn't remove 2 packages and it's done
<wols> usually
<visual> Hello I have a question. Does any one know what group 501 is
<abdulla> kde bloodstream is satisfying but if you like to be floating get gnome :p
<jrib> Baen: you are missing dependencies, read the link ubotu sent you
<Baen> ok thanks, will do
<visual> I'm trying to read files on a disc and it set as group 501 read and write
<orochi_> Hello :> In GNOME I was able to use an emulator called Mednafen with full sound...but in kde if I run it with alsa or oss selected as the sound driver, I get 0) Device or resource busy :/ Anyone else seen this?
<visual> I can not open it
<tyczek> is there a solution to force gnome-brightness manager to use those scores:
<Soskel> hello
<tyczek>  cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<tyczek> levels:  70 40 0 10 20 30 40 50 60 70
<tyczek> current: 0
<tyczek> |?
<P235> Hi is there a program that can tell me how much video memory my laptop has?
<heatmzzr_> when adding your local domains to postfix, postconf to mydestination =  "what should i type here"
<Soskel> will someone please test to see if this works with wine? http://imageprocessinglab.com
<jrib> !paste > tyczek (read the private message from ubotu)
<wols> P235: X usually recognizes it on its own
<tyczek> sorry
<ip00n> I need a service that gets me MANY unique page-loads..
<ip00n> does anyone know of such a service?
<wols> ip00n: how is htis ubunut support erlated?
<s_v_e_n> heatmzzr: the domain your mailserver will get mails for and not move them to the next.
<Keule|on> when usb-hardisks or a usb-mouse is connected when booting the system i have no chance to add other usb-things...... is that a bug? or what is the problem?
<ip00n> it is a.. ubuntu server :)
<P235> wols, just out of curiosity I would like to know how much video memory I have.
<Keule|on> please help! :(
<usr13> visual: see /etc/group
<wols> ip00n: you know it isn't so it's Offtopic here
<ip00n> :(
<ip00n> kk
<usr13> visual: If you need access to a file, change ownership or permission.
<wols> P235: what videocard?
<Keule|on> hallo ihr - die hier schreiben... hat denn keiner von euch probs mit usb-geräten beim start?
<gorbierd> hi
<wols> !de | Keule|on
<ubotu> Keule|on: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Xadloki> does anyone know a channel more suited for hardware questions ? I know my problem is not related to ubuntu because I cant even see the BIOS on the display and it's not GPU cause so I'm left with MB and PSU... any channel that would suit me better cause I see this place is a bit full
<Keule|on> wenn bei mir welche angeschlossen sind - dann wird keines erkannt
<usr13> visual: sudo chown <username-here> /home/username/filename
<P235> Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]
<Keule|on> oh sorry
<wols> Xadloki:
<P235> wols, Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]
<wols> Xadloki: #hardware
<wols> P235: zero
<usr13> visual: sudo chown <username-here> filename
<Xadloki> thanks
<Keule|on> when usb-hardisks or a usb-mouse is connected when booting the system i have no chance to add other usb-things...... is that a bug? or what is the problem?
<heatmzzr_> s_v_e_n it says add your domains to my destination.... I see the example it shows but dont know what to type next.
<gorbierd> my ubuntu doesnt runs kdm at start-up... how can i write runlevel?? help please
<visual> ok
<P235> wols, really?  Alright.  Is there some sort of reference you can share with me so I can tell if a card has 0?
<heatmzzr_> s_v_e_n it says sudo postconf -e "mydestination = mail.fossedu.org, localhost.localdomain, localhost, yourdoamin.com"
<P235> wols, I'm looking for something like dxdiag for Windows, or maybe some sort of online database.
<wols> P235: it's a built in chip that uses main memory, has no memory of its own like a real video card. all Intel VGA is like this
<brobostigon> the shame is, is that they could make it so it did have its own memory.
<wols> heatmzzr_: do you use postfix?
<s_v_e_n> heatmzzr: are we talking abount you pc at home ? waht shall the mailserrver be used for ?  - if you are only using it for system-messages you can type "localhost"
<MacTheMad> jrib I've been searching around but I haven't found what setting in compiz will allow me to change the background on just the 2nd window... all I want to do is have window 1 w/ wallpaper & window 2 w/o so I can tell at a glance which I'm on
<heatmzzr_> just trying to set up mail in a terminal, using imap and pop, in mutt i get mail but cant send any
<jrib> MacTheMad: are you using the cube?
<CokeNCode> hey guys, looking for a good sql program (like sql yog for windows)
<CokeNCode> gui front end
<CokeNCode> etc
<MacTheMad> I don't think so but then again I don't know what that is
<CokeNCode> any suggestions
<zarac> how can i pick specific permissions on a directory i've mounted to a hdd?
<jrib> MacTheMad: are you using desktop effects?
<usr13> zarac: chmod
<zarac> doesn't let me =/
<kane77> CokeNCode, for mysql?
<MacTheMad> I'm not sure... where is that setting?
<gorbierd> can anyone help me?
<wols> zarac: what filesystem?
<usr13> zarac: chmod +x dirname
<FluxD> CokeNCode: u can try phpmyadmin
<zarac> if i chmod it correctly before i mount.. it changes when i've mounted
<s_v_e_n> CokeNCode: phpmyadmin , mysqladmin
<Stormx2> O hai. Xorg is taking up a large amount of my CPU (about 25%). Any suggestions on remedies? It did this with only a terminal window open
<usr13> zarac: man chmod
<zarac> fat32
<wols> usr13: chmod won't let him depending on filesystem
<jrib> heatmzzr_: you need an MTA, the mutt documentation on ther home page explains.  I use esmtp for example to just use google's smtp server
<zarac> or sorry.. ntfs
<jrib> !who | MacTheMad
<ubotu> MacTheMad: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wols> zarac: then it's not mounted with proper umask
<wols> zarac: same thing
<usr13> zarac: what filesystem?
<jrib> MacTheMad: system -> preferences -> appearance
<zarac> ok thanks
<zarac> ntfs
<usr13> zarac: Oh, it's a mounted partition.  You probably want to remount it rw
<CokeNCode> ok, thanks guy
<usr13> zarac: Right?
<Ttech2> Hi,
<s_v_e_n> heatmzzr_: you better get a howto to setup postfix
<MacTheMad> jrib no I tried turning it on but it won't... only crappy s3 savage onboard graphics
<Ttech2> how do I get RPM packages to be auto-installed?
<zarac> usr13,  yeah.. i did that but then it makes it writable for others.. i only want it readable
<erUSUL> !rpm | Ttech2
<ubotu> Ttech2: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jrib> MacTheMad: then you are using metacity and need to google for "wallpapoz"
<zarac> drwxrwxr-w
<zarac> =/
<zarac> oh.. the last is an x
<CokeNCode> what happnes if ur running gnome
<heatmzzr_> s_v_e_n https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<CokeNCode> and install a kde package
<usr13> zarac mount -o ro,remount /dirname
<CokeNCode> i seem to remember doing it before, and not having a problem
<zarac> same thing usr13  =/
<FluxD> !apache > FluxD
<heatmzzr_> check that out sven, and where it says "adding your local domains to postfix"\
<MacTheMad> jrib so you're saying I should install that package... should I uninstall compiz then or will it work for other things?
<Ttech2> erUSUL: So then you tell me how I will go about installing VMware server.
<jrib> MacTheMad: huh? can you rephrase that last question?
<erUSUL> !vmware | Ttech2
<ubotu> Ttech2: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<erUSUL> Ttech2: ubotu is quite handy; isn't it? ;)
<Ttech2> yea, but I need VMware SerVER!
<sKy\> how can i check a harddisk for physically errors? (important, just check, not write)
<Ttech2> Not VMware Player
<MacTheMad> jrib... u say I need to install wallpapoz package... should I also uninstall compiz or will it still be useful in other ways to me
<Ttech2> I have VMware server licence,
<erUSUL> Ttech2: see the last part of the msg
<brobostigon> a bot like ubotu, a piece of software can be very handy.
<erUSUL> Ttech2: the sentence begin... and i quote ... "For VMWare *Server* (emphasis mine), instructions can be found etc
<s_v_e_n> heatmzzr_:  if you dont want the mailserver to be responsible for a real domain, aou put in: localhost.localdomain, localhost,
<s_v_e_n> you can also put myvirtualdomain.lan   because ".lan" is not in use in the internet
<jrib> MacTheMad: it's up to you.  compiz is unrelated since you are not using it.  wallpapoz is not packaged, you will need to follow the instructions on the author's website
<MacTheMad> ok thanks much
<undone> Good day!  Does anyone know of a Firefox extension that will update me in my browser when the pages of one of my bookmarks has been altered/updated?
<a2283mcz> hi
<a2283mcz> does enibody know how to instal driver for sound card
<usr13> a2283mcz: apt-get install modulename-here
<lockd> undone: that's a good idea actually, though I've never done FF extensions. probably involves a cron job and diff
<usr13> a2283mcz:  What particular driver do you need to install?
<lcphr3ak> Hey, I am having trouble changing the background color between my login, and my desktop. It stays that light brown, even though I change it to black in the GDM login manager. Is there something else I need to do?
<usr13> a2283mcz: What sound card do you have?
<visual> ok after I do sudo chown username filename how to I open the file
<Keule|on> when usb-hardisks or a usb-mouse is connected when booting the system i have no chance to add other usb-things...... is that a bug? or what is the problem?
<a2283mcz> c media cm6501
<jrib> lcphr3ak: there is a bug on bugs.ubuntu.com.  There is also an explanation and workaround there
<erUSUL> !sound | a2283mcz
<ubotu> a2283mcz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<loke_> undone: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3149
<usr13> visual: What kind of file is it?
<FLUxXxX> What is the 'alsa-utils' service and is it mandatory to have it enabled ?
<a2283mcz> i will try
<jrib> visual: what are you chowning exactly?
<lcphr3ak> jrib: alright, thanks
<visual> jpg on a cd
<usr13> visual: Is it a text file, or an image, or ....???
<tofaffy> When I plug my headphones into my laptop, I get sound out of the laptop speakers and my headphones...what is the problem?
<NeoPhyte21> hey how can i get gtk+2.0 on gutsy?
<usr13> visual: use an image viewer.
<visual> image
<a2283mcz> alsa is alredy
<loke_> visual: sudo mirage image.jpg
<undone> loke_:Thanks!
<loke_> visual: But it depends on your image viewr.
<yubwyub> how should I do to print?
<usr13> visual: If you use the file manager, it should open it for you.
<erUSUL> NeoPhyte21: it should be installed is what gnome uses
<loke_> visual: Wait, you shouldn't need root.  just mirage image.jpg
<a2283mcz> what i can do now?
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: did you do what I said to fix it?
<NeoPhyte21> erUSUL: im trying to build a package and it says that pkg-config can't find gtk+2.0.pc
<FLUxXxX> Hello? Do i need alsa-utils to be running at startup or not?
<NeoPhyte21> crdlb: refersh mymemory? tried so much stuff the past few days don't know what ive done anymore lol
<erUSUL> !intelhda | a2283mcz
<ubotu> a2283mcz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<loke_> FLUxXxX: If you use Alsa, then yes, it's advised.
<a2283mcz> how to make c media cm6501 work?
<anio> hey
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: you've got an install of gtk in /usr/local that's breaking things
<newguyss> hi, I have just added new harddesk to my machine, the new HD contains windows xp, where can I find it ?
<crdlb> you installed it from source somehow
<NeoPhyte21> crdlb: its gone
<erUSUL> NeoPhyte21: you need the dev files search synaptic for libgtk2.6-dev or something like that
<anio> If I have a Kubuntu CD, how do I load the KDE desktop from it, instead of having to download it using apt-get?
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: you have nothing in /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig/ now?
<FLUxXxX> loke_: what does it do? as far as i know, it saves the volumes i've set before the last reboot and a few other things, right ?
<Keule|on>  when usb-hardisks or a usb-mouse is connected when booting the system i have no chance to add other usb-things...... is that a bug? or what is the problem?
<ttt--> hi, if gedit goes into some weird mode where it replaces chars when you type (in stead of inserting chars), how do you switch back to normal?
<anio> ttt: try pressing the Insert key
<NeoPhyte21> crdlb: contents of /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig/: atk.pc       gmodule-2.0.pc         gmodule-no-export-2.0.pc  gthread-2.0.pc  libpcre.pc   libpng.pc
<NeoPhyte21> glib-2.0.pc  gmodule-export-2.0.pc  gobject-2.0.pc            libpcrecpp.pc   libpng12.pc
<FLUxXxX> loke_: what does it do? as far as i know, it saves the volumes i've set before the last reboot and a few other things, right ?
<a2283mcz> never mind i'll go to restart my computer
<ttt--> anio: thanks, it worked!
<anio> np
<a2283mcz> thanks anway
<a2283mcz> see ya
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: you really should get rid of what you have in /usr/local
<loke_> FLUxXxX: I'm pretty sure it includes everything to do with alsa, so I'd imagine you wouldn't have any sound?
<anio> anyone? Bueller?
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: installing core libraries in /usr/local is bound to cause problems
<loke_> FLUxXxX: You cold always just try and see what happens.
<yubwyub> if I just say print and accept 'Generic Postscript' (or default/postscript depending of what program) nothing happens  (no it is not an postscript printer so thats ok...) but if I do install the printer correctly, then I only get strange errormessages (on the printers display!)
<erUSUL> NeoPhyte21: is libgtk2.0-dev
<Keule|on> when usb-hardisks or a usb-mouse is connected when booting the system i have no chance to add other usb-things...... is that a bug? or what is the problem?
<loke_> anio: You would have to set up a repository that searches the CD.
<Keule|on> is here noone having this prob?
<Keule|on> HELP!
<NeoPhyte21> libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<visual> ok thanks trying it now
<anio> loke: once I do that, then I can run apt-get install kde-desktop ?
<anio> and it will not download?
<erUSUL> Keule|on: you should be able to plug new usb hardware after boot
<loke_> anio: Prehaps it's as easy as apt-cd
<NeoPhyte21> crd: clear all of usr/local?
<erUSUL> Keule|on: do you get any error msg?
<anio> you mean "apt-cd install kde-desktop" ?
<FluxD> Hi, I wasnt to reinstall after removing all my configuration from previous installaion. How can I do this?
<bobhugga> can anyone point me to a guide to get my other hdds to mount on boot please
<NeoPhyte21> almost ready to reinstall everything im so tired of trying to fix this lol
<FluxD> reinstall apache
<erUSUL> !ntfs | bobhugga
<ubotu> bobhugga: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<crdlb> NeoPhyte21: everything in /usr/local is from stuff you've installed manually
<Keule|on> erUSUL: when i had one connected it wont work
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | Keule|on
<ubotu> Keule|on: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<loke_> anio: This might be a bit dated: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/put-apt-get-repository-on-dvdcd-ubuntudebian.html
<Keule|on> erUSUL: is that a bios problem? or a linux prob
<yubwyub> hmm... too much talk here I guess... it is a parallelport printer "HP Laserjet 4 Plus" byt the way, and ubuntu identifies it correcly. but no print... :-(
<NeoPhyte21> and how would i go about fixing that? or do i just have to reinstall ubuntu
<anio> thank you
<erUSUL> Keule|on: can you see what dmesg show after pluging a usb thing (disk or pendrive)
<Vicious> Hi. Anyone help with "Unable to mount the volume 'Storage'? (Storage is an NTFS drive)
<Keule|on> it doesnt matter what erUSUL
<freeyo> can someone help with grub ceom error?
<erUSUL> Keule|on: run 'dmesg' on a terminal after plugging it
<sKy\> may i repeat in here?
<NeoPhyte21> crdlb: would you recomend i reinstall ubuntu?
<tyczek> crt working ! :D
<Keule|on> erUSUL:  at the mom it works - i only wanted suggestion or infos - maybe its a kernel prob or its a missing deb
<visual> thanks it works
<s_v_e_n> keäulejon: pen a terminal and type dmesg  after you put in that device
<erUSUL> Keule|on: i can't tell if i do not have enough info
<tyczek> omg... God sent me happpy day today... wifi and vga output in laptop started to work
<NeoPhyte21> cardlb: ?
<Keule|on> i have to restart erUSUL
<NeoPhyte21> crdlb: ?
<freeyo> need help getting ubuntu to boot from ext hd?
<m1k3> I need help, when I try using apt-get install it reads from the cdrom rather than the internet how do I get it to read the packages from the internet?
<erUSUL> Keule|on: you are not in ubuntu right now?
<Keule|on> erUSUL:  you are right - but.... i said it .....  i hoped that the problem is easy to solve
<Keule|on> i do
<erUSUL> m1k3: disable the cdrom form the software sources
<anio> m1k3: I don't think you can. I had to delete the cdrom as a software source.
<s_v_e_n> Keulejon:    open a terminal and type dmesg,   there are the infos  mankind need to know to fox it
<mark__> Curse Adobe
<anio> would be great if clicking "cancel" would have it try the internet connection instead of aborting.
<erUSUL> m1k3: System>Admin>Software Sources
<adamonline45> Does anyone have functional line-in recording on their macbook?
<keydell> hello
<eshen87> hey
<m1k3> erUSUL, I'm using kubuntu :S
<PhobiaBB> anybody care to help me with a bit of desktop trouble im having
<keydell> I am a user of ubuntu gutsy the newest download available
<meshugga> anyone tried to use the Linux-x86_64/169.04 nvidia driver on gutsy lately?
<keydell> I have 1 problem
<bluefoxicy> I have a PDF that's locked by a password
<m1k3> erUSUL, I just installed it over ubuntu 7.10 to see how it is
<mark__> Thanks to them and their lack of support for 64 bit PCs I have to install Kubuntu just so I can see flash content
<bluefoxicy> I have to input the password to open it
<erUSUL> m1k3: then on adept manager search for some menu where you can configure repositories
<bluefoxicy> every time
<PhobiaBB> anybody want to help me?
<bluefoxicy> how do I strip the password
<mark__> What's up phobia?
<freeyo> anybody help me?
<erUSUL> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<loke_> !ask | freeyo
<ubotu> freeyo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anio> if I cancel an "apt-get install" while it's downloading the files (not during installation), I don't risk anything, correct?
<Keule|on> erUSUL:  s_v_e_n http://paste.pocoo.org/show/15842/
<erUSUL> anio: correct
<loke_> anio: Correct.
<freeyo> i have an grub error when dual booting
<anio> thanks
<mark__> I need to talk to some K heads
<mark__> Later
<anio> which error, freeyo?
<freeyo> grub ceom error
<tofaffy> If I wanted to install the latest alsa...would I need to uninstall any ubuntu alsa packages?
<adamonline45> I can't get my line-in sound working to record in Audacity.  Does anyone have a fix?
<anio> oh...dunno
<yubwyub> ubotu, right so... the question can be loooong enough....
<keydell> I need some help regarding my DVD drive it reads and mounts CD's fine but it will not even recognise my DVD's when i put them in, when i go to places/computer and right click the drive and go mount it just says it is unmountable like there is nothing in the drive
<erUSUL> Keule|on: what have you plugged to the usb port? an usb disk? a pendrive?
<freeyo> trying to boot it from ext hd
<yubwyub> the short one: why can't I print? :-(
<PhobiaBB> does anybody know anything about xfce
<tofaffy> keydell, is it a DVD reader? J/K
<buggeredfstab> I am so having a braindead moment, what is the command for current processes running?
<tofaffy> :)
<simion314_> hi, is in ubuntu a shortcut key to minimize all windows?
<Keule|on> my wireless mouse
<Keule|on> at the moment erUSUL
<loke_> buggeredfstab: To see which processor are running?  top
<eshen87> Hey does anybody care to answer PhobiaBB's wuestion
<keydell> yes it is a DVD/DVD-R/RW
<NoorulIslaam> buggeredfstab, tasklist
<erUSUL> Keule|on: it seems that it have recogniced it  input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1
<Law506> there is a button on the taskbar that minimizes :)
<Keule|on> i think its better to boot with a shitty usb-gatged... and than i will see
<erUSUL> Keule|on: does it work correctly?
<s_v_e_n> Keulejon: It doesn recognice the storage device at all,
<Keule|on> yes erUSUL
<wz> I just upgraded Feisty -> Gutsy. The new .22 kernel fails to boot b/c fsck can't find /dev/hda* - which became /dev/sda* with the new kernel.
<freeyo> someone must have it working on an ext hd?
<Keule|on> everything works fine - the problem is - when a usb-device is connected while booting
<buggeredfstab> hrm, interesting - Rhythmbox is not playing, and I don't see any other audio apps running...
<Keule|on> so my question was - is that a normal bug erUSUL or somethin different
<loke_> wz: Boot up a livecd and mount your / partition.  Modify /etc/fstab to change /dev/hda to /dev/sda
<Keule|on> erUSUL: the kind you tell me that is - that the problem can be everything...
<NeoPhyte21> downloading at 2 MB /s on a wireless card lol i love it
<NoorulIslaam> buggeredfstab, oh sorry, i thought this was ##windows .... the command under linux is "ps aux"
<wz> loke_, I'm fine running the old kernel. That should fix it?
<s_v_e_n> Keulejon: mayby its a bios-setting (usb-boot) , but im not familiar with that
<Keule|on> so i try to paste the error message....
<erUSUL> Keule|on: i'm lost... when a usb disk is plugg during but your mause does not work? the disk? everything that goes through usb?
<Keule|on> no - no usb-boot
<keydell> I have to do a presentation tomoro that is on DVD and without DVD support It will be impossible
<m1k3> erUSUL, thank you I found it now I can finally install with apt-get
<Keule|on> erUSUL: what?
<Keule|on> i didnt understand
<LANsing> pydarai
<LANsing> jus
<freeyo> i need help please?
<LANsing> logai blet
<LANsing> :DDD
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LANsing> hui asilu gauja :P
<erUSUL> Keule|on: sorry nor a native english speaker...
<s_v_e_n> !ask|freeyo
<ubotu> freeyo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LANsing> :D
<Keule|on> me too :) erUSUL
<freeyo> i installed a dual boot
<LANsing> fuck you all :D
<freeyo> the ext hd gives grub ceom error
<loke_> wy: Yes, just boot the older kernel then make the modification. =]
<LjL> !language | lansing
<ubotu> lansing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> Keule|on: what is exactly the problem? when you boot with a usb disk plugged that disk doesn't work? or is everything usb related what doesen't work?
<buggeredfstab> Has anyone else encountered an "unknown error" when trying to play something on Rhythmbox?
<keydell> I need some help regarding my DVD drive it reads and mounts CD's fine but it will not even recognise my DVD's when i put them in, when i go to places/computer and right click the drive and go mount it just says it is unmountable like there is nothing in the drive
<freeyo> how to fix the error to boot using windows boot loader
<the_bull> huh!!! there is no one who can help me regarding my video issue!!!!
<qaws> hi, can anyone help me with xscavenger? I am in this position http://bayimg.com/oaIfoaabD
<buggeredfstab> Keydell, you may not have all the codecs installed
<s_v_e_n> freeyo: dual boot ? extern HD, please be more specific
<keydell> i installed all codecs
<buggeredfstab> which kind of DVD? Movie or Data?
<keydell> i first visited forums
<Keule|on> erUSUL: when any usb-device is connected - while booting - linux isnt able to get new or other devices working... lsusb doesnt give any answer...
<keydell> movie
<s_v_e_n> freeyo: where did you installed linux ?
<freeyo> i have xp media center installed ubuntu to external
<buggeredfstab> Ok, which player are you using?
<keydell> vlc, totem, and a bunch of others
<FLUxXxX> anyone knows what's the difference between apmd and acpid ? which should i have enabled ?
<keydell> but the dvd is not even detected by the system
<s_v_e_n> freeyo: can you boot to linux,  can you boot to windows with the external disk plugged on =?
<freeyo> folowe millers how to but get grub error when i pick it from the boot menu
<buggeredfstab> How many dvd drives do you have?
<keydell> one
<freeyo> yes i can boot to windows
<keydell> it is a notebook
<freeyo> yes
<enyc> Hrrm... odd question... but   how can I boot ubuntu installer via floppy disk(s) set like you could with Debian ?  -- i need to access external cd drive on usbport or load network and netinst or mount cdrom over nfs
<buggeredfstab> K, just checking. My Desktop has two, and will not acknowledge on one of them
<erUSUL> Keule|on: very weird problem... can you do on terminal 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' and then plug a new device ?
<enyc> but I dont know how to get/make appropriate boot floppies ;-)
<buggeredfstab> What happens when you try to open the DVD from inside the player?
<wz> loke_, Thanks, that indeed fixed it
<keydell> the drive works with CD's just the DVD's make alot of noice then just nothing
<s_v_e_n> freeyo: I still cant see whats wrong ?
<keydell> the player cannot load it
<wz> I thought it was a more fundamental problem
<keydell> it is an empty drive
<keydell> it is as if i had not placed the dvd in
<jkimball4> how I determine the files that a package provides?
<buggeredfstab> And just in case, when you put in a CD or data CD, it works fine?
<freeyo> ok i can boot to wiundows but if i pick ubuntu it give me a grub ceom error
<keydell> ya
<keydell> it mounts cd's and data cd's to the desktop
<buggeredfstab> Has it ever worked?
<keydell> and i can watch mpeg's from cd's and vcd's
<Keule|on> erUSUL: Dec 15 21:34:00 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5332.644000] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5333.828000] Loading specific dtv settings: xc3028_DTV6_ATSC_2620.i2c.fw
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5333.888000] xc3028-tuner.c: firmware 2.7
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5333.888000] Sending extra call for Digital TV!
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5333.992000] em2880-dvb.c: failed initializing zl10353 DVB-T demodulator
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5333.992000] em2880-dvb.c: retrying with mt352 DVB-T demodulator
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5333.992000] /home/keule/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/xc3028-tuner.c: attach request!
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5334.004000] DVB: registering new adapter (em2880 DVB-T)
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5334.004000] DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink MT352 DVB-T)...
<Keule|on> Dec 15 21:34:01 ubuntu-keule kernel: [ 5334.008000] Em28xx: Initialized (Em2880 DVB Extension) extension
<Keule|on> oh sorry.... :|
<ip00n> moron -_-
<freeyo> i installed the grub to linux partition
<freeyo> on ext hd
<jkimball4> nevermind, folks, got it figured out
<buggeredfstab> hrm.
<erUSUL> Keule|on: the kernel seems to recognize the usb gadget just fine
<Keule|on> :) so its a bios problem?
<buggeredfstab> Keydell, can you tell me which codecs you have installed?
<freeyo> is there something i am doing wrong
<keydell> my DVD played dvd's (poorly) in ubuntu LTS Dapper but now in gutsy it does not even recognise it
<Keule|on> lets stop us here - i will restart... and maybe your online - when i-am...
<keydell> how do i check lib again? i installed so many
<buggeredfstab> Package manager
<subvertigo> Is anyone able to suspend/hibernate Ubuntu 7.10 + fglrx catalyst 7.11 ?
<Keule|on> thx sofar - everything works fine when no usb device is connected.... erUSUL
<anio> subertigo: no, my screen hardlocks, gotta press the mobo's Reset button
<erUSUL> Keule|on: dunno sorry...
<anio> same for logout
<keydell> ok one moment while i look it up
<buggeredfstab> ok
<Keule|on> dunno ? erUSUL
<subvertigo> do you hope in 7.12 release?
<buggeredfstab> keydell: I know you've gotta have libdvdcss2 that is the one I am looking for
<s_v_e_n> freeyo: http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:Der_Bootvorgang_bleibt_mit_der_Meldung_'GRUB'_bzw._'GRUB_Geom_Error'_stehen   can you read german ?
<FluxD> Hi, I used this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to set up a LAMP server however I am getting a Forbidden error in root dir. Can someone help?
<keydell> there are many lib installed you sure u want me to list them all?
<DanaG> Amarok REeeeally doesn't play well with PulseAudio.
<freeyo> no sorry
<DanaG> If you hit 'pause', it freezes for about 30 seconds.
<anio> subvertigo: it's an ATI bug. I don't think it will be fixed.
<DanaG> And if I use Global Hotkeys, it entirely BREAKS my keyboard for that time.
<alibi> Hi.
<FluxD> Hi, I used this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to set up a LAMP server however I am getting a Forbidden error in root dir. Can someone help?
<buggeredfstab> keydell: do you have libdvdcss2 ?
<BubblegumTat1> what's a good ftp client that can easily be told to ignore .svn folders etc and to not upload them
<BubblegumTat1> or alternatively
<anio> I have a Kubuntu CD, which I added as an apt-get source (apt-cdrom add), but when I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop,  it's still downloading ~100mb. Why?
<keydell> yes
<alibi> I'm doing ppp over ssh between 2 hosts and I can't ping the remote side.  Any troubleshooting tips?
<alibi> It works SOMETIMES seemingly randomly
<BubblegumTat1> how do I tell gFTP to not upload .svn folders
<alibi> But nothing is random I know
<brobostigon> are there e17 packages in the repos, because o dpnt have enoough space to compile them,and i have a powerpc,???
<buggeredfstab> keydell: *explitive* I'm not sure.
<rsk> brobostigon: what repos?
<brobostigon> debian/ubuntu
<brobostigon> i am running ubuntu gutsy
<rsk> sure
<brobostigon> powerpc
<rsk> 'cvs
<differentreality> how can i install the drivers for a sound card? i have no sound at all
<rsk> brobostigon: join #e
<keydell> does your gutsy version play DVD movies?
<rsk> differentreality: try alsamixer
<buggeredfstab> keydell, I wish I knew at this point, because that's what fixed it for me.
<mark__> Jeff
<buggeredfstab> mine does, yes.
<brobostigon> i dont have enough space to compile, i have alrady tried
<aTypicalPanda> hot dm
<alibi> Any ideas?
<aTypicalPanda> lotta people here
<alibi> I'm flabbergasted
<rsk> sure is
<aTypicalPanda> watcha guys talking about?
<anio> ANY CODEC-RELATED QUESTION, ANSWER = USE VLC
<subvertigo> another question: with Firefox 2, when i highlight some text in some websites, i have a blurry effect....does anyone have the same? The strange thing is that with Feisty+Firefox2 or Gutsy+Firefox3Alpha the problem is not...
<differentreality> rsk, i'll try that tnx
<aTypicalPanda> nope i use windows =[
<Bubulle> alibi, don't know about ppp over ssh, did you try openvpn instead?
<differentreality> actually rsk it doesnt work :/
<ip00n> is there a realplayer for linux?
<ip00n> vlc dont play .rm
<rsk> ip00n: yes
<alibi> Bubulle: Yes- lots of problems there
<alibi> :)
<rsk> ip00n: i would use mplayer thou
<erimar77> try installing helix player for realplayer
<subvertigo> not blurry... better shaking...
<wiggeliBom> rsk: mplayer is ugly it doesn't fit in a nice desktop environment such as gnome
<buggeredfstab> Why am I getting the error that my audio device is busy when I don't have any open?
<usr13> buggeredfstab: any open what?
<keydell> ok reinstalled libdvdcss2 but I think it might be something more serious cuz like i said the drive will not even recognise i placed anything into the DVD drive when i put in a DVD
<usr13> buggeredfstab: What are you trying to do?
<Bubulle> buggeredfstab, lsof /dev/snd/* will list which program actualy use the sound devices
<Keule|on> erUSUL: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/15846/
<Keule|on> thats it?!
<Kragnerac> :)
<buggeredfstab> usr13 any audio applications - I try to open something in Rhythmbox, will not play, I close it, and try with Totem, no dice.
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: create a index.html   in the rootdir from the webserver
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: I did
<underdaw1> hey guys, I did a sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/me/Desktop and a folder is on all three users' desktops...
<keydell> ya it is still not being recognised
<Animortis> Does anyone know when they're going to fix the synaptic flash plugin?
<underdaw1> can i mamke it user specifict or how do i unmount
<buggeredfstab> Bubulle: http://dpaste.com/28177/
<underdaw1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Keule|on> s_v_e_n:  thats my errormessage...
<Keule|on> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<s_v_e_n> FluxD. hava a look at /var/log/apache/error.log
<usr13> buggeredfstab: Do some investigation as Bubulle suggests...
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: thx looking
<jimmious> Is there a way to make my creative x-fi extreme gamer card work in ubuntu?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's one thing VLC simply cannot do:
<DanaG> Arbitrarily-positioned subtitles in mkv files.
<s_v_e_n> Keule|on: now plugin the dece an do dmseg
<DanaG> It puts everything at the bottom of the screen.
<buggeredfstab> interesting, my bittorrent is conflicting likely
<DanaG> jimmious: 32-bit or 64-bit OS?
<keydell> vlc says: Unable to open 'dvdsimple:///dev/scd0'
<DanaG> If it's 64, Creative has a (really buggy and panic-inducing, I've heard) driver.
<rafilski> Alguem vivo ai !!!!
<underdaw1> hey guys, I did a sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/me/Desktop and a folder is on all three users' desktops... can i make the mount user specific or how do you unmount?
<DanaG> If 32, you're SOL. (S*** Out of Luck).
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: http://pastebin.com/d1e04f6a8
<p_quarles> underdawl: umount is the command to unmount
<jimmious> 32-bit
<Keule|on> s_v_e_n: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/15847/
<usr13> buggeredfstab: ps -aux |grep dsp
<underdaw1> p_quarles: thx
<jimmious> DanaG: wait ubuntu gutsy are 32bit right?
<DanaG> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&message.id=31220
<user01> i cant get dvd-slideshow to work :((
<usr13> underdaw1: Choose a better mount point, a unique one.
<buggeredfstab> usr13:   15267  0.0  0.0   2972   752 pts/0    R+   13:59   0:00 grep dsp
<user01> error during ffmpeg execution
<underdaw1> usr13: I thought mounting them specifically in my user's home dir was unique enough
<usr13> buggeredfstab: Do you have firefox running?
<DanaG> Mostly, Creative is unfriendly to open-source, and not nice to their customers.
<s_v_e_n> you should set in httpd.conf      DocumentRoot /var/www/
<s_v_e_n> can you give the url of the howto again
<buggeredfstab> I closed it
<jimmious> DanaG: is there a driver somewhere in these 106 pages? :P
<user01> has anyone tried running dvd-slideshow ?
<FluxD> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DanaG> Start at the back and read the comments.
<usr13> underdaw1: Mount point needs to be dicated only to what you are mounting.
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: I did, that was also in the tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jimmious> DanaG: they're saying sth about a ripped windows driver or sth
<buggeredfstab> usr13: I thought it was that too, so I closed it out, no luck
<underdaw1> what does this mean when I input vncserver in bash:/home/tony/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<jimmious> DanaG: thanks anyways :)
<Keule|on> erUSUL: are you there?
<bamsamba> when configuring postfix, what does it mean by 'internet site'? is it the interface to the mail or something else?
<usr13> underdaw1: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1
<Keule|on> s_v_e_n: what are saying
<zarac> so... how about mounting something as a different group? the group is correct before i mount.. but during my device is mount it has root as group instead of audio
<s_v_e_n> keulejon: what kind of us-device do you plu in ? a blluetouth device ?
<s_v_e_n> is a memery-stick working ?
<boris> how can i install package "los-audiowrapper" ? i cant find it in the ubuntu's repos, and UT2k4 demo complains it's missing
<usr13> buggeredfstab: try using strace
<user01> is there a dvd-slideshow channel?
<buggeredfstab> usr13: on which command?
<bamsamba> anyone? it doesnt explain much in this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Keule|on> no bluetooth is onboard
<usr13> buggeredfstab: or just run from terminal and see what errors you get.
<rafilski> Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<FluxD> !es | rafilski
<ubotu> rafilski: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<user01> trying to make an image slideshow with music for christmas
<buggeredfstab> usr13: so strace -u(username) ?
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, I bought a new MP4 Player, I need some help over here, it says the drive can't be mounted because it has no media inside, can anyone help me please?
<FluxD> !pt | rafilski
<ubotu> rafilski: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usr13> buggeredfstab: no, strace play file.wav
<rafilski> ok
<Take0n> Hello guys. I have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 and sound. I think I had sound when I first installed ubuntu but I have been without sound for a couple of days now.. I have tried different solutions (google) but nothing seems to work :\ any help pls?
<Keule|on> s_v_e_n: nothing works
<jimmious> DanaG: do you think this : http://blackbox.lostwave.net/x-fi/readme.txt  is good enough?
<usr13> Must leave now, sorry, but I've got to go to the feed store.
<buggeredfstab> usr13 "play" command not found
<buggeredfstab> d'oh!
<DanaG> Beats me, you'd have to try it.
<Jins> I has problem with ubuntu 7.10 and HP b6715b wirreles nether kernel nether lspci see it is anny sugestions?
<kst> Take0n: I had a similar problem, but I don't think I can be much help.  I opened up the computer, checked some connections, didn't change anything, put it back together, and now I have sound.  I think I just has the speakers plugged into the wrong connector.
<DarkSpirit221> I bought a new MP4 Player, I need some help over here, it says the drive can't be mounted because it has no media inside, can anyone help me please?
<Take0n> kst I have a laptop (HP dv2065ea)
<Mark761966> Yay. I solved my pidgin problem
<Take0n> no support form HP btw..
<Mark761966> I think
<devinus> if my ubuntu set up with no hostname
<devinus> how do i add the hostname?
<Bubulle> bamsamba, postfix internet site means you intent to use it as a mail exchanger for some registered domain names. If you only intend to use it to send email from your LAN behind a regular ISP line, you should choos satellite site and provide your ISP SMTP email relay
<kst> Take0n: You see, I *told* you I couldn't be much help!  8-)}
<Take0n> haha
<Take0n> well thanks for trying ;)
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: have a look at you canfigs, espacially /etc/apache2/sites_enabled
<p_quarles> devinus: use the "hostname" command :) e.g., sudo hostname my-desktop
<bamsamba> ok, Bubulle i suppose i could always register a free domain name.
<DarkSpirit221> I bought a new MP4 Player, I need some help over here, it says the drive can't be mounted because it has no media inside, can anyone help me please?
<Jins> but some tim ago it was seened but now nothing
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: only 1 site is enabled
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: try       http://localhost/apache2-default/
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: pasbin the config please
<Bubulle> bamsamba, to use Postfix as a mail exchanger you absolutely need a static wan IP address from you ISP
<Mark761966> I should recheck
<devinus> p_quarles: thanks
<Forbr4d3> i am having a problem with sshd keys since i use dhcp how do i make new keys?
<DanaG> ACtaully,
<DanaG> you need to edit both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Mark761966> www.ifthisisa realwebsiteilleatyourhat.com
<DanaG> to make it persisent.
<bamsamba>  Bubulle I suppose I've got a static IP- its an ADSL connection, problem is, i have internet access through a Windows BOX via ICS. so i take it I should just leave it be?
<DanaG> er, persistent.
<p_quarles> Forbr4d3: to make new keys you can use the "ssh-keygen" command
<Mark761966> www.ubuntu.com
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: according to the tutorial I disabled the default site and enabled /home/user/public_html as root dir
<PirateHead> Is there a way to automatically run a service as root upon startup? For example, I want to start Tor automatically when my machines boots.
<croutezt> im new to linux and need help installing ubuntu server
<Bubulle> bamsamba, theres no reason you want to make an MX over a DSL line, which mainly dynamic assigned IP and even more behind a NATed LAN IP. You onwly need to set it up as satellite sie and provide it the SMTP relay your ISP provides you with.
<DarkSpirit221> I bought a new MP4 Player, I need some help over here, it says the drive can't be mounted because it has no media inside, can anyone help me please?
<FluxD> PirateHead: system = preferences sessions
<Take0n> anyone else?
<Mark761966> What Take?
<FluxD> !server | croutezt
<ubotu> croutezt: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Take0n> Hello guys. I have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 and sound. I think I had sound when I first installed ubuntu but I have been without sound for a couple of days now.. I have tried different solutions (google) but nothing seems to work :\ any help pls?
<PirateHead> FluxD: To run one of those as root I would need to enter my password additional times though, right?
<Flannel> Forbr4d3: How does dhcp make a difference with sshd keys?
<croutezt> !server
<Take0n> sorry for repeating but.. it's a long text to write from the beginning
<Mark761966> What's the problem, Take?
<Mark761966> Oh
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Mark761966> Bugger
<Take0n> the problem is that I don't have any sound
<FluxD> PirateHead: tor requires root access?
<Mark761966> Aha
<keydell> ah much easier on the eyes using pidgin to login
<Mark761966> Ubuntu, right?
<PirateHead> FluxD: I got the impression that it does, but perhaps I am wrong.
<Flannel> croutezt: What do you need help with?
<Take0n> yeah ubuntu 7.10
<FluxD> PirateHead: try and see :)
<maddash> FluxD: not if you compile it yourself
<Mark761966> Because, I'm more of a Xubuntu man
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: what are the rights of /home/public  -  ls -ld /home/public
<croutezt> thanks
<Mark761966> I just didn't want you to feel like you were being ignored
<Take0n> lol
<Take0n> thanks :p
<keydell> well thanks for trying to help me everyone I realy apreciate how kind everyone is in this room
<ch8ind> anyone ever get ventrilo working with wine without getting
<ch8ind> Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 44 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec.
<Mark761966> What's your soundcard, Take?
<keydell> :)
<DarkSpirit221> I bought a new MP4 Player, I need some help over here, it says the drive can't be mounted because it has no media inside, can anyone help me please?
<kyle__> hey if I mirror something in an LVM is that as good as making a raid1?
<PirateHead> FluxD: I can't run "invoke-rc.d tor start" without root access. Is there any other way to start the Tor daemon?
<keydell> bye
<Keule|on> s_v_e_n: any idea.. erUSUL
<s_v_e_n> kyle__:  not if it in on the same disk
<Take0n> hda-intel nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Take0n> this is what I get through alsaconf
<FluxD> PirateHead: I think as someone said before if u compile it yourself u dont need to
<B-rabbit> quick general Q: can u install the normal adobe PDF reader plugin(for firefox)....i have got a AMD64 bit processor?
<kyle__> well obviously
<DarkSpirit221> Can someone help me? Nothing I can do? I bought a new MP4 Player, I need some help over here, it says the drive can't be mounted because it has no media inside, can anyone help me please?
<PirateHead> FluxD: Apache, for example, starts on its own and is listed in System -> Admin -> Services. I want the same to be true for Tor.
<kyle__> sven: I just want something easily shuffled around
<Flannel> Forbr4d3: For running a ssh server, you should look into some sort of dynamic dns serves (like dyndns), since its easier than remembering an IP to connect to.  You can also use that as your host in key generation
<s_v_e_n> Keule|on: pleas be more specific. Do you have a starage divece ? can you plug it and tell wahts in dmesg after ?
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: what says theres no media inside?
<PirateHead> How do I add a new Service to System -> Administration -> Services to be started on computer startup?
<astro76> PirateHead, if it's not already you can add it using update-rc.d and it will start on start-up
<Mark761966> Take.  Do you have the volume control application installed?
<Take0n> yeah I have a volume tool in the upper bar
<Take0n> not muted and the volume 100%
<FluxD> PirateHead: I think thats a service has soething to do with init.d ?
<Take0n> I checked through alsamixer aswell
<PirateHead> FluxD: Correct.
<Mark761966> Hmm.  Yeah, that's the first place I'd have looked
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: When I connect my new MP4, It gives me an error when I try to open the drive, it says: Unable to Mount the drive. There is probably no media inside. Or something like that...
<Mark761966> How do you hear the sound, Take?
<Mark761966> "With my ears" gets you a slapping ;p
<Mark761966> :p
<Take0n> lol
<Take0n> what do you mean how?
<Take0n> mp3s, video files, youtube
<PirateHead> astro76: How do I use update-rc.d? I am reading the man page but it doesn't seem clear - can you give me an example?
<Mark761966> Headphones, PC speakers. inbuilt speakers in the monitor?
<Mark761966> Or other
<Take0n> I have a laptop
<Take0n> so I guess built in speakers?
<FluxD> PirateHead: I am not sure how u add stuff to init.d
<Mark761966> Yep, built in
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: oh so its the gui thats doing it then. Does the player have builtin storage? does it have a card slot?
<Mark761966> Are you sure the speakers aren't faulty?
<astro76> PirateHead, there's a bunch of examples at the end, update-rc.d tor defaults would work unless you need it to start after/before other things
<Cr3ature> UMMM
<Cr3ature> can't you have more than 4 partitions??
<Grav3Mind> hey guys is there anyway i could monitor my cpu and or gpu temp form a kunutu live cd?
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: hopefully it doesn't require special drivers
<Grav3Mind> *ubuntu
<astro76> PirateHead, then you would need something like the second example
<kyle__> Cr3ature: you end up making an extended partition, and then put partitions in there
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: It has a MicroSD card storage, and built-in 2GB of memory
<Dr_willis> Cr3ature,  i You can have 4 primary partitions. of which one can be an extended partition. THAT one can hold 1 or more logical partitions
<Take0n> Mark761966: yes I run windows vista aswell (in the same computer)
<PirateHead> astro76: When run, it says that tor already has an init.d entry.
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: drwxr-xr-x for /home/myname/public_html
<Take0n> and I have sound in vista so I am pretty sure
<PirateHead> astro76: Will using update-rc.d make it start automatically?
<astro76> PirateHead, yeah you did say you started it with invoke-rc.d, *smacks head*
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: it didn't give you another icon on the desktop when you plugged it in?
<astro76> PirateHead, it isn't now?
<Grav3Mind> has anyone one ever heard of a way to monitor cpu and gpu temps through a ubuntu live dvd?
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: That's what made me get worried...
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: No icon...
<Mark761966> Is it possible Vista is hijacking the soundcard?
<Bubulle> 0
<Take0n> no since I use 2 different partitions..
<p_quarles> DarkSpirit221: what kind of player is it?
<PirateHead> astro76: Are init scripts run automatically, or is there a list somewhere of which init scripts to run?
<Mark761966> Okay
<Take0n> I boot either in vista or ubuntu
<Mark761966> Lemme see what my soundcard is
<DarkSpirit221> p_quarles: ZiPY Tiger Mp4
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: correct - is there a index.html in it  -  then it seams that apache is pointing to the wrong directory
<slipttees> dawnn..pidgin issue aim and msn login!
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: yup
<astro76> PirateHead, it will run if there is a link to it in /etc/rc2.d/, since 2 is the default runlevel, update-rc.d is supposed to add those links
<kyle__> odd, usually google doesn't give me forign language results
<linduxed> Mark761966: please specify "hijacking"
<Mark761966> I have an Nvidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2) sound card, Take
<Take0n> no big difference I suppose?
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: pastebin your dmesg
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: dmesg?
<ricanelite> why is that the login window the resolution is low but when i login in it changes to 1280x720
<croutezt> ok im trying to setup a proxy server with ubunto server and i cant even get the server software to install
<Mark761966> It's an NVidia, Take. And it's working fine
<PirateHead> astro76: Tor is in there, so I suppose it must be starting automatically. I wonder why it doesn't show up under the Services GUI, then.
<s_v_e_n> FuxD:  can you patebin   /etc/apache2/httpd.conf  to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: console command, gives you recent kernel messages, like what the kernel thinks of what you plugged in
<Mark761966> Maybe it's your driver
<ricanelite> talking to me Mark?
<Take0n> as I said from the beginning I think I had sound when I first installed ubuntu
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: sure a sec
<Take0n> like login sound etc.
<Dr_willis> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: Ok, second please.
<Mark761966> Can you think of anything you've done since then that might have disabled it, take?
<Dr_willis> dosent tor also need that other proxy tool installed also?  perhaps tor only spawns as needed?
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48368/
<ricanelite> you know how windows has a rollover where if you do something wrong you could rollover back to a certain perioud
<ricanelite> is that possible in Ubuntu>
<Take0n> hm.. installed sound software through add/remove etc..
<Take0n> mixers and so on
<Mark761966> Wait.  Sometimes programs like Audacity can hijack the soundcard
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: http://pastebin.com/f2c458bc1
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: I was surprised about that file too it was basically empty
<Mark761966> Killall esd, Take
<Mark761966> in a terminal
<Grav3Mind> does anyone know the command to install wine for ubuntu through terminal?
<kyle__> ricanelite: i dont think so
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: and I added that servername part
<ricanelite> does anyone play Urban Terror?
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  you mean 'rollback' :)  - not seen a similier feature in any disrto. Not much of a need for it.
<ricanelite> okay
<matt____> i wrote a script to install liberations fonts, probably in all distros. it's very simple, but i don't know if it works on other machines. can a few people try it out for me? and for the safety of EVERYTHING, please check the script before running. linuxhack3r.com/Downloads/Scripts/liberation.sh Please tell me you're going to try it!
<PirateHead> Grav3Mind: why not use Synaptic?
<ricanelite> no because i feel like my ubuntu is not running right
<ricanelite> like when i lock in the sound cuts in and out
<Dr_willis> matt____,  ive seen ubuntu pacakges for those fonts. :)
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: #
<kyle__> [  281.895833] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 969856 2048-byte hardware sectors (1986 MB)
<kyle__> lol it added a line.
<Take0n> mark I disabled it
<ricanelite> and if i run Urban Terror the mouse locks when i take a couple of steps
<Grav3Mind> cause im usng a live cd
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Grav3Mind> or dvd rather
<matt____> Dr_willis: where? hmmm
<ricanelite> do you think i should just reinstall linux?
<Airbottl1> hey, i tried again to get crontab working, but still no succes, i made 2 little scripts to start and stop rtorrent, and i want them execute with crontab, but there is no screen starting, and i have no idea what can be wrong, the information i have is pasted here: http://paste.debian.net/44990
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: check if theres any partititions on /dev/sda "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<s_v_e_n> FluxD:   and    /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: How?
<astro76> PirateHead, not sure, but seeing as Services doesn't have close to all the items in init.d, I'd guess it's just a selected list of services which a user should be starting/stopping
<Airbottl1> the problem is that i cannot let rtorrent run at daytime, because there are many computers on this one internet connection and rtorrent slows it down quite much, so i have to start it at 1.00h and shut it down at 9.00h but i'm not always here to do it manually so i thought that crontab would be a possibility
<PirateHead> Grav3Mind: The DVD still has Synaptic. If you're determined to do it by command line, you've still got a choice to make. Do you want the latest Wine, or Ubuntu's packaged version of Wine?
<Dr_willis> matt____,  somne ubuntu tutorial/info site i found them mentioned. let me see
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: check if theres any partititions on /dev/sda ***** Run this command ----> "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<matt____> Dr_willis: okk
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: Ow, sorry didn't see it :P
<Grav3Mind> i want the one that will just install
<Grav3Mind> no compliling
<matt____> someone review/test my script for installing liberation fonts? http://www.linuxhack3r.com/Downloads/Scripts/liberation.sh
<Grav3Mind> if thats even required
<Airbottl1> can someone help me out with that crontab?
<Mark761966> Sorry, take, 3 convos going
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48369/
<Mark761966> Okay. Now play a soundfile
<kyle__> matt____: why from https?
<Grav3Mind> so i guess the one for ubuntu specifically
<LjL> Grav3Mind: add Universe, and then install the 'wine' package
<Dr_willis> matt____, http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/10/31/liberation-fonts-for-ubuntu/
<matt____> kyle__: hmmmm..its not, is it?
<Take0n> nothing..
<Mark761966> Giid
<matt____> kyle__: oh, the download?
<Mark761966> Good
<kyle__> yea the download
<s_v_e_n> FuxD: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is ampty, it is includes by /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: http://pastebin.com/fdfbaeae
<Mark761966> now type esd in the terminal
<matt____> kyle__: um..i just copied the location, i don't know why
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: oh, just mount /dev/sda1 somewhere
<Take0n> The program 'esd' can be found in the following packages:
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: it as empty when I installed
<Take0n> blablabla
<Dr_willis> we need to get a !liberation factoid for the bot pointing there. :)
<Mark761966> You can't run it as a command?
<Dr_willis> or add it to the !fonts factoid
<Mark761966> Intersting
<Mark761966> I thought you could
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: you forget to change    DocumentRoot
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: so sda1 is the player? How do I mount it?
<PirateHead> Grav3Mind: sudo apt-get install wine
<p_quarles> DarkSpirit221: sudo mkdir /media/mp4player, then
<p_quarles> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mp4player
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: make a directory somewhere "mkdir /mnt/sda1" lets say, and then do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -o uid=1000
<s_v_e_n> FluxD:  Change the DocumentRoot to point to the new location. For example, /home/user/public_html/    Change the Directory directive, replace <Directory  /var/www/> to <Directory /home/user/public_html/
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: the "default" site is disabled now. I just changed documentroot and directory according to tutorial
<Mark761966> Okay. Open the run dialog and type esd in there
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: it is like that
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: where did you change that ?
<Take0n> could not open file://esd
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: "You must specify the filesystem type"
<matt____> kyle__: but, i'm wondering, since i'm in kubuntu and only kubuntu, will the script work for other distros, even ones not based on teh debian?
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: the pastebin example is disabled let me show u the other one. Do u know why httpd.conf is empty?
<Mark761966> Damn
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: try adding -t vfat
<anas> could u tell me how to copy to a mobile hard-disk .??
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: usually it autodetects fine
<Mark761966> Restart, Take?
<some_idiot> yo developers .. when is the flashplugin-nonfree going to get fixed for amd64?
<anas> how could i copy to a mobile hard disk ??
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: Yes because it is includesd by apache2.conf - ther is all the other stuff
<Dr_willis> anas,  depends on what you want to do exactly. you can dd it to a file.
<s_v_e_n> you nomaly dont hae to change it
<kyle__> matt____: the silliest answer to your question is to probe if X distro, say, fedora uses /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<s_v_e_n> change httpd.conf bestter
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: What is it supposed to happen?
<kyle__> matt____: also some people dont have wget
<Mark761966> There's a way around flash not working in AMD64
<matt____> kyle__: and if fc-cache is universal
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: it doesn't complain, and then you can go to /mnt/sda1 and look at whats inside
<some_idiot> Mark761966: can you give me an URL ?
<Take0n> mark I will do so in 2 mins
<Mark761966> Hang on, idiot
<some_idiot> Mark761966: I'm reading the ubuntu bug forums, and not seeing it
<kyle__> matt____: that too
<Mark761966> Hey.. You chose the name. Not me :p
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48370/ that is what I am using
<matt____> kyle__: thanks
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: show ne the other one and where you enabled it,
<Steve^> Hi, is there a way to see the command that gets run when you add a SSH connection through gnome? I can't get it to work manually in the terminal.
<matt____> kyle__: you're not kyle brooks, by any chance are you?
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: It's here, thanks, do I have to repeat all of this when I plug it in again?
<kyle__> matt____: no
<Fre1>  
<anas> Dr_willis : i cant just copy and paste ..
<matt____> kyle__: lol, ok, thanks
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: just the mount line
<wy> Is there a tool for checking the integrity of the system?
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: can the websever read /home/albert/public_html/   and is there an index.html
<Pirate_Hunter> trying to convert AVI to DVD format what app can I use (if it is close to nero functions the better)?
<anas> how can i make or paste a file on mobile hard disk ?
<Flare183> Pirate_Hunter:> Avidemux
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1/ -o uid=1000 -t vfat
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: yup
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: Right?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flare183: can I get the from synaptic?
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: yup
<Mark761966> Here you go, idiot, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Flare183> Pirate_Hunter:>Yep
<Mark761966> ;)
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: how can I check it can read it?
<anas> how can i make or paste a file on mobile hard disk ?
<anas> ! ubuntu > anas
<bob801> Anyone have time to help a noob with a wireless issue?
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: So, I can do a shortcut for the command right?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flare183: is it good can you edit DVD menu, does it give you options like Nero does or similar?
<kyle__> I dont see why not
<Zylstra555> Hello, I need my Linux computer to browse folders of my Windows shared folders (through a workgroup, not a domain) how do I do this?
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: your vitual server doesnt have an name               ServerName localhost
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: gksudo or whatever KDE uses maybe
<tparcina> pidgin - where can I download deb package?
<Flare183> Pirate_Hunter:> similar it can reencode to dvd format
<rencore_> when i try and install kde4 i get a bunch of errors and it tells me to type sudo apt-get -f install which doesnt help
<Montoya_> anyone here have time to help me with my ethernet card?
<kyle__> DarkSpirit221: but guis are out of my expertise ;)
<erisco> Ubuntu is not giving my CD back : ( it will not eject
<Flare183> !pidgin | tparcina
<ubotu> tparcina: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<SpookyET> Is there any way to assign a virtual desktop to an application? That way, when you open it, it always opens on that specific desktop?
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: then what is servername?
<DarkSpirit221> kyle__: :P Anyway, thanks alot ;) see you ;)
<Mark761966> Is that what you were looking for, idiot?
<tparcina> Flare183: I don't understand
<some_idiot> Mark761966: I didn't see the link
<Mark761966> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<some_idiot> Mark761966: can you tag it with "some_idiot" ? :-)
<n215> i have trouble with my 5 channel sound blaster
<Mark761966> Hee hee
<p_quarles> SpookyET: not in Gnome that I know of . . . in Fluxbox, yes
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: you can du ls -ld /home/albert     ; ls -ld /home/albert/html...       both ashould be worlreadalbe
<tparcina> Flare183: :) ok, I have read it now :)
<n215> i have trouble with my 5 channel sound blaster, it seems to be working, but voice is all messed up
<Fre1> anyone know what to add to windows boot loader to add ubuntu to it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flare183: will give it a try if it reencodes this avi file to DVD format with audio synced than its BINGO :D
<tparcina> Flare183: thank you!
<some_idiot> Mark761966: my IRC client doens't pick up on 'idiot' ; hmm okay, will read up on thtat, thanks
<n215> any ideas
<silent_> oh hi there, I haerd you liek support
<bob801> I'm having a wireless issue with an HP Pavilion dv9000. Can someone help?
<Flare183> Pirate_Hunter:> ok
<Flare183> tparcina:> welcome
<silent_> bob801: I can try
<Pirate_Hunter> Flare183: thanx for the help
<Flare183> no problem
<silent_> bob801: can you do an 'lspci' in terminal and tell me the name of your wireless adapter?
<Flare183> bob801:> if it's a broadcom wireless card then I can help but if not silent_ hopefully can still help
<Montoya_> I just got a broadcom wireless card to work... but not the wired card -.-
<bob801> Thank you silent. So here's the issue...I recently loaded up Ubuntu 7.10 onto this HP Pavilion dv9000 laptop. I cannot seem to get the wireless card to work. I'm on the pc now, so I can get on-line via the wire.
<some_idiot> oh right, the geasy solutio nis to have a 32bit firefox :-)
<chazco> hi... any idea why Flash videos wont play in Firefox? I just reinstalled Ubuntu, added the restricted-extras but no luck
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48372/
<tyczek> Did anyone had that problem? When I set XV in mplayer, the image of video in fullscreen looks really bad... when I set GL it looks great, but audio is not synchronised with video?
<Montoya_> you need fwcutter
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48371/
<Flare183> Montoya_:> who does?
<Montoya_> bob801
<Flare183> I got the fwcutter deb file
<bob801> I'm not sure what the card type is. Can you direct me how to find out? This is my parents PC and they have no idea. I knew where to look for something like this in XP, but in Linux I'm a total noob.
<mirak> is it possible to connect to GDM login screen with VNC ?
<Montoya_> this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmware
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: what did u change?
<Montoya_> use fwcutter with that
<LjL> wy, there are a few tools... however most require having been run *before*, when the system was in a known-good state. a simple tools is "debsums", but it's not really effective against most attackers, it's more geared towards checking for corruption. there is also an in-progress blueprint at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntegrityCheck , which expands on the idea of md5'ing against packages
<Flare183> bob801:> use iwconfig
<freeyo> i get grub geom error booting ubuntu in windows loader
<n215> i have trouble with my 5 channel sound blaster, it seems to be working, but voice is all messed up
<s_v_e_n> FluxD :    make your home-dir word - readalbe  (probably you dont want that, then put your htdos-dir to a diffent place )   chown 755 /home/albert
<darksync> hi all
<freeyo> is there a fix
<LjL> [chr0n0s]: you don't. there is a package "convertfs", but it's really really dangerous to use. why do you need to convert from ext3 to FAT?
<wy> LjL: I guess that's good enough for me. I just want to make sure I haven't corrupted the system myself
<bob801> OK, it's a broadcom 4311
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: line 5  , but firt try thar chmod thng
<rencore_> how can i fix my unmet dependencies
<LjL> wy: debsums will check every file that belongs to a package, if md5sums are provided by the package.
<s_v_e_n> Fluxd: wait
<freeyo> i am booting from ext hd
<_____^Stinger^__> how can i set up my dsl connection on ubuntu, doing the sudo pppoeconf. How to set up the network properties?
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: chown didnt do anything
<LjL> rencore_: have you tried asking in #kubuntu?
<s_v_e_n> FluxD   chmod 755 /home/albert I mean  - are you still here ?
<freeyo> cant find anything specific for it
<darksync> im trying to install ubuntu is it normal it stay on 15 procent detecting filesystems  for like 10 min cdroms keeps spinning an hd to ?
<[chr0n0s]> i copied all my files from / to another partition sda5 and deleted the / partition.. now i need to boot from sda5.. how do i do this
<bob801> Flare183, it's a Broadcom.
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: I am still here?
<wy> LjL: Thanks
<Flare183> ok then you need fwcutter and the fireware packages
<Flare183> firmware
<Montoya_> I need serious help with my Broadcom 4400
<chazco> ah... Flash 9 seems to have broke Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LjL> [chr0n0s]: hit "e" while at your GRUB menu, and change the boot options. make root /dev/sda5
<Montoya_> bob801 > http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmware
<Flare183> Montoya_, bob801:> you want me to send you both the deb files?
<Zylstra555> Hi, I need to connect my Ubuntu computer to my Windows Workgroup, but it says it cannot display the folder contents of my network. How do I fix this issue?
<Montoya_> please, I need the deb files for the ethernet
<Fre1> samba?
<FluxD> !network | Zylstra555
<ubotu> Zylstra555: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Montoya_> I tried the Broadcom drivers and that didn't work
<wy> LjL: It's flashing really fast and I can see nothing. Will it generate some report in the end?
<FluxD> oops
<Montoya_> sirokai@gmail.com
<Flare183> !samba | Zylstra555
<ubotu> Zylstra555: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Zylstra555> FluxD: WiFi?
<bob801> Flare183, if you can send me the files, that'd be great.
<darksync> im trying to install ubuntu is it normal it stay on 15 procent detecting filesystems  for like 10 min cdroms keeps spinning an hd to ?
<FluxD> Zylstra555: wrong name :) ssorry
<Flare183> bob801:> ok one sec
<LjL> wy: no. you should make it not output files that are OK, by either adding « | grep -v OK » at the end, or using « debsums -s » (i suggest the former, since i'm not entirely sure what -s does aside from not showing "OK" files)
<freeyo> someone help with this grub error
<Montoya_> mine can do wired network but it doesn't do ipv6 or anything
<Steve^> when using ssh in the terminal, my host says I don't have SSH access... so why does it work through Nautilus?
<Alyx|Live> join #Geubuntu
<Montoya_> flow control is off, link is not ready, no ipv6 routers present
<babo_> does anyone have quemu working in ubuntu ?
<CoasterMaster> is there any way to transfer files to my windows mobile phone via USB with Ubuntu/
<Flare183> bob801:> here is the fwcutter download don't install yet:  http://filebin.ca/wveegz/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb
<babo_> I can't help thinking that the 'error' with the framebuffer in ubuntu isn't just a vmware plot ...
<SpookyET> Is there a grep/egrep/sed extension or replacement that supports full regex?
<babo_> CoasterMaster, probably not.
<jacob> is there a way to change the splash screen in openoffice.org?
<wy> LjL: It works pretty well
<babo_> CoasterMaster, unless they wrote linux software for your phone ...
<wy> LjL: Some packages are without checksums
<Flare183> bob801:> Here is the second file, the firmware: http://filebin.ca/czwbee/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<freeyo> do i need an os selector
<Flare183> bob801:> download it don't install yet
<Flare183> brb
<kyle__> freeyo: for?
<freeyo> booting ubuntu from externsl hd
<CoasterMaster> babo_, it's a fairly standard phone that works with activesync, so do you know if there are any activesync-ish programs?
<Flare183> i'm back
<darksync> im trying to install ubuntu is it normal it stay on 15 procent detecting filesystems  for like 10 min cdroms keeps spinning an hd to ?
<Flare183> bob801:> downloading them?
<Montoya_> darksync:
<Montoya_> that happened to me
<Montoya_> cancel the install,
<Montoya_> and start over
<LjL> wy: if you add the "-g" options, it will probably get better... although some packages will most likely still remain without checksums. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntegrityCheck mostly tries to address that but it's not ready yet
<bob801> I've got the downloaded.
<LjL> !enter | Montoya_
<ubotu> Montoya_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Montoya_> that is,if you want to erase all prior stuff
<Flare183> bob801:> both of them?
<Montoya_> sorry
<wy> LjL: I got many errors like " checksum mismatch linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic file /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/modules.inputmap"
<darksync> thxs montaya :)
<bob801> yes
<jacob> is there a way to change the slash screen for openoffice.org?
<CoasterMaster> darksync, is this a CD you burned yourself?
<Montoya_> darksync: remember, this is only if you want to erase all volumes
<LjL> wy: i've seen that happening with those kernel files, should be a false positive.
<darksync> yes i burned myself
<Flare183> bob801:> ok now install the firmware first
<wy> LjL: Maybe modified by the system at boot?
<darksync> i check the cd :)
<Flare183> bob801:> then install the fwcutter
<bob801> Flare183: OK, the firmware is installed.
<LjL> wy: i guess by depmod
<Flare183> bob801:> now install the fwcutter
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: still there?
<s_v_e_n> yes
<mcknin> hey guys, are there any good tutorials on setting up RAID5 (software, not hardware) through the initial installer? or should i just do it after the basic install?
<jditt1> can someone can someone help me with cron jobs?  i am running feisty and i setup a cron job using kcron job runs great just like it's supposed to but as soon as i logout the job will not run.  they only seem to run when i'm logged in.
<Patchak> hey there.... what would be the best program to rip cd's on ubuntu, sound quality wise??
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: did you do chmod 755 /home/albert   ?
<wy> LjL: probably. This is a fairly useful tool. I always had trouble to keep my system in healthy state.
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: yes
<bob801> Flare183: got an error. it reads "Wrong architecture 'i386'"
<s_v_e_n> FluxD. and no changd ? then   ServerName ?
<Flare183> bob801:> your using AMD right?
<Montoya_> jditt1: I think that's how cron jobs work, you can't logout
<p_quarles> Patchak: the application is less important than the codec -- so, any app that supports .flac is good
<bob801> Flare183: This is an AMD
<Patchak> p_quarles, ok....you have any suggestion?
<bob801> Flare183: should i just try it again?
<Flare183> no
<Flare183> bob801:> hold on
<bob801> Flare183: My blue light showing the wireless card came on...?
<Montoya_> Flare183: I will be right back, looking forward to getting help with card!
<jditt1> montoya cron is supposed to be automatic it runs in the background as a daemon  but i'm running the script as root
<p_quarles> Patchak: I use K3b currently. another good one is grip
<wy> If a file from package A is overwritten by package B, but that backup file is broken. If I reinstall package A, will it automatically make a backup file?
<LjL> wy: the logical complement would be a program that finds files that are not owned by any package... i thought i had such a thing in mind, but can't find it right now
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: line 5 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48371/   and then $ sudo /etc/iniit.d/apache2 restart
<FluxD> ok
<wy> LjL: That will be useful
<LjL> wy, if package B tries to overwrite a file that's in package A, dpkg will refuse to install package B unless you force
<jditt1> brb
<[chr0n0s]> LjL, i tried that.. but my ubuntu gets stuck at abt 2% in the loadig screen
<saxartist> Does anybody know why I might have this stupid 3x3 grid on my windows when moving or resizing them?
<Patchak> p_quarles, thanks
<Flare183> LjL:> Can't you install a i386 deb file on a 64-bit machine some how?
<crolle17> i want to create a postgres-db and need to account as postgres-user for this. but i don't know the password for the postgres-user. how to get it?
<LjL> !chroot > Flare183    (Flare183, see the private message from Ubotu) i have no idea
<wy> LjL: I didn't force it and it installed successfully. When I use dpkg -S on that file. It shows "diversion by xorg-driver-fglrx from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2"
<Jack_Sparrow> wy: Can we assume all packages are from the standard repos for the purpose of this discussion..an not custom ... added ones
<Flare183> Thanks
<SpookyET> I'm looking for a good black Gnome theme.
<FluxD> is chmod 755 / a good idea?
<wy> LjL: It's like that the package system has backed up the files that was overwritten.
<saxartist> do you guys have a 3x3 grid on your windows when you move them?
<PriceChild> FluxD, incredibly so
<FluxD> PriceChild: hoping it does nothing bad?
<markus__> how do I install windows when the setup can't detect a hard drive
<PriceChild> FluxD, it breaks your system
<jditt1> ok back
<wy> Jack_Sparrow: But even with packages from the standard repos (including restricted), you will get files overwritten sometimes.
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: 755 is defualt for /
<saxartist> markus__: I had that problem
<RSWD> Can someone help me add resolutions to X?
<LjL> wy: ah yes, that's a special case i think, but i don't really know how diversions work
<mcknin> hey guys, are there any good tutorials on setting up RAID5 (software, not hardware) through the initial installer? or should i just do it after the basic install?
<LjL> !fixres > RSWD    (RSWD, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PriceChild> FluxD, if you do it recursively i mean...
<FluxD> PriceChild: not recursively
<Jack_Sparrow> wy: So I can assume from your answer that you are not working with the standard repos...
<bob801> Flare183: Anything I need to do?
<PriceChild> FluxD, why on earth are you messing with it?
<jditt1> can someone help me with cron jobs?  i am running feisty and i setup a cron job using kcron job runs great just like it's supposed to but as soon as i logout the job will not run.  they only seem to run when i'm logged in.
<Flare183> bob801:> not really I'm trying to find the place I got the i386 packages orginally
<markus__> What do I do then>
<wy> Jack_Sparrow: An example is libGL.so.1.2. The accelerated drivers overwrite the mesa soft driver. I don't know if this is correct though
<FluxD> somethng someone in #apache
<saxartist> markus__: if you're asking me, I haven't solved it yet
<saxartist> sorry
<markus__> oh lol
<s_v_e_n> !windows|markus__
<ubotu> markus__: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<LjL> [chr0n0s]: see "temporary grub editing" at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError ... that's all i know about it i'm afraid
<Jack_Sparrow> markus__: what did you find earlier when you did fdisk -l   ?
<Flare183> bob801:> found it, scroll down to were you see firmware installation:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<[chr0n0s]> LjL, thanks
<n215> i have trouble with my 5 channel sound blaster, it seems to be working, but voice is all messed up
<Flare183> bob801:> follow that
<n215> im using only two speakers
<n215> little ones
<babo_> CoasterMaster, not really dude no. I have a nokia and I didn't even bother to hunt down linux drivers + software for it cause I'm fairly sure they don't exist
<babo_> any quemu fans here ?
<babo_> qemu
<freeyo> help with grub geom error
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bob801> Flare183: OK, I'm on the website now. I'm at the firmware part.
<Flare183> bob801:> do what it says
<Flare183> bob801:> I built the deb packages you downloaded (you don't need them anymore) from that website
<FluxD> s_v_e_n: changed line 5 same thing
<bmwerks> is this possible: loading ubuntu unto a laptop over a lan connection
<bob801> Flare183: OK, stupid question...how do I know if I have "b43" or "b43legacy"?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | bmwerks
<ubotu> bmwerks: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<s_v_e_n> FluxD: /join #apache
<heatmzzr> i dled jre-6u3-linux-i586=rpm.bin .... how do i install it
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<astro76> !packages | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bob801> Flare183: Also, the first file downloaded and installed correctly. Should I just install the fwcutter part?
<astro76> heatmzzr, basically just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin, and you are set
<carsten> Hi all
<Sier> hi
<babo_> is there some kind of qemu veil of silence or something ? I ask a question on irc - nothing. I ask on the forums - nothing. I ask on the mailing list - nothing.
<Flare183> bob801:> no
<carsten> anybody having a Xen Howto to run window on Ubuntu ?
<ttt--> are there any rally games i can install with the synaptic package manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> babo_: then there must not be many FANS out there.. eh?
<wy> LjL: I used -g to generate the missing MD5 sums, but when I run debsums again, it still reports md5sums missing for those packages
<bmwerks> can i install ubuntu over lan connection?
<babo_> Jack_Sparrow, how could there not be any fans out there ? It's the only free OS VM ...
<n215> how do i reset sound setting to default?
<bob801> Flare183: OK, thanks for all of your help. I'll follow the directions and let you know if it works.
<Flare183> bob801:> and one more thing
<LjL> wy, it will only generate md5sums for packages that you have in the cache... so you'll need to "sudo apt-get --download-only install <all-those-packages-that-don't-have-md5s>" for them to be generated, i'm afraid
<Jack_Sparrow> bmwerks: Did you read the link on the different ways to install Ubuntu that I linked to you earlier
<RSWD> I have checked my xorg.conf and the FixResolutionHowTo article, and my XFCE only lets me display in 640x800, 800x600, and default, which I'm not sure what is it.
<Flare183> bob801:> when all is installed open a terminal and type in sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<PirateHead> How do I start an app in a sandbox such that it is disallowed network access?
<wols> bob801: maybe if you learnt how to ask, it would kinda help?
<Jack_Sparrow> babo_: You asked your question in multiple places and got no response.. that itself should be a clue about how many people use it
<heatmzzr> tried to open proggy, said i needed newer version of jre, how do i upgrade in ubuntu
<Flannel> heatmzzr: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<wols> bob801: for example, WHAT error
<heatmzzr> 7.10
<babo_> Pay attention everyone ! There's been a plot by vmware to mess up the framebuffer in gutsy and thus break qemu compatibility ...
<PirateHead> heatmzzr: Download the java6-jre and run update-alternatives
<PirateHead> heatmzzr: STFE for more info
<SammyP> Can anyone help me insert Japanese characters on my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic | babo_
<ubotu> babo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RSWD> PirateHead: I have checked my xorg.conf and the FixResolutionHowTo article, and my XFCE only lets me display in 640x800, 800x600, and default, which I'm not sure what is it.
<wols> bob801: go to channel #911. they look for more conspiracy theorists
<babo_> Jack_Sparrow, err ... this is ubuntu support
<MGalaxy> I have a problem with automounting a .ISO file in /etc/fstab, because its path includes some Space characters, how should I solve it?
<wy> LjL: If you find a way to find those files not in any package, please tell me
<RSWD> MGalaxy: Put path in quotes?
<wols> babo_: go to channel #911. they look for more conspiracy theorists
<PirateHead> RSWD: I don't know much about Xfce or fixing resolution problems, sorry.
<Flannel> MGalaxy: escape the spaces
<Jack_Sparrow> babo_: It sure is...
<wy> LjL: It's a little hard, because it seems that the postinstall scripts can generate some files. So we can't assume they are from elsewhere
<wols> wy: only if you install the drivers from nvidia.com/ati.com. if you install them the ubuntu way, nothing is overwritten
<saxartist> HAHA this is great, windows installer doesn't have SATA support enabled by default
<MGalaxy> RSWD: quotes or double quotes?
<babo_> Jack_Sparrow, right. But how do I know that you don't work for VMWare ? You might be in on it. Hell - you might have started it for all i know ...
<RSWD> PirateHead: You good with file permissions? I'm trying to install something from a CD (it's a .run script), and I'm getting permission denied, even as root.
<JarG0n> wols> Cannot join #911 (Requires keyword).
<SammyP> Is anyone familiar with SCIM?
<RSWD> MGalaxy: Double quotes.
<LjL> wy: yes, the postinst can indeed do that, and there's little you can do about it
<Montoya_> Flare183: Still helping Bob?
<MGalaxy> Flannel: this way \{space} , didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> babo_: Please stop this line of offtopic discussion...
<MGalaxy> RSWD: didnt work
<darksync> err ununtu install keeps on hanging
<PirateHead> RSWD: root should never get permission denied, so I would be pretty stumped there.
<Montoya_> darksync: When you started over, how many partitions did it show?
<PirateHead> How do I start an app in a sandbox such that it is disallowed network access?
<Dr_willis> RSWD,  try 'bash whatever.run' ?
<wols> RSWD: what are you trying to install?
<Flannel> MGalaxy: \040
<RSWD> darksync: Just give it a minute. My Xubuntu install stopped a few times for 15 minutes at a time. It just goes after a while.
<cbx33> how are network interfaces named in ubuntu?
<MGalaxy> RSWD: Flannel: even %20 didnt work
<wy> wols: I tried to install the one in the repository. mesa's libGL.so.1.2 got overwritten, but there is a backup kept. And if I uninstall the accelerated drivers. The mesa files are restored
<cbx33> I had an eth1 that I have removed
<cbx33> and I want the new card to be eth1
<MGalaxy> Flannel: let me test it
<darksync> dont know didnt get further now then welcome an clicked next :(
<cbx33> but it's eth2
<RSWD> wols: I'm attempting to install VirtualBox guest additions. My Xubuntu install is in a VBox.
<Flare183> Montoya_:> yeah he had a amd64 so...
<saxartist> see ya
<Flare183> Montoya_:> special case
<wols> wy: and what's bad about that?
<blak_angel> HI,ALL
<wy> LjL: It's incomputable ;-)
<RSWD> Dr_willis: Works now. thank ye. :-)
<babo_> narc
<Montoya_> Flare183> Just let me know when you are not busy :)
<Flare183> Montoya_:> ok
<wols> RSWD: sudo sh;./file.run
<LjL> wy, it's a weakness of APT imho.
<wy> wols: So nothing bad about it. I guess.
<PirateHead> cbx33: That's probably not a good idea. Applications may have configured themselves against eth1 before and you wouldn't want them to confuse the old card with the new.
<Dr_willis> RSWD, the file was not 'executable'   you could of copied them all to some directory then chmoded it. :)
<darksync> ill try again i guess
<PirateHead> cbx33: Better to just call it eth2 for that reason.
<RSWD> Dr_willis: It was +x. I checked that first thing. :-)
<SammyP> language help PLEASE
<cbx33> PirateHead, but the old card was faulty
<Flare183> bob801:> and then type in sudo dhclient
<cbx33> and all my servers, dhcp/dns/firewall rules are setup for eth1
<wols> SammyP: ask a real question, state your problem
<MGalaxy> Flannel: WOW, it worked, thank u so much
<wols> cbx33: change your udev rules
<PirateHead> cbx33: Good thing you removed the old card then. Why not re-setup your rules for the new card?
<RSWD> Dr_willis: You ok with editing xorg.conf?
<cbx33> well to be honest...I'm not sure the old card was faulty
<Dr_willis> RSWD,  ive done it befor. :)
<wy> LjL: I think so too. There should be some weaker language that describes the logics between files and that's computable.
<cbx33> I was getting the eth1 transmit timeout bug
<Flare183> bob801:> Let me know if you get any progress
<cbx33> PirateHead, cos at the moment I'm not sure about everything I configured
<cbx33> :p
<PirateHead> How do I start an app in a sandbox such that it is disallowed network access?
<cbx33> wols, where are these rules?
<wols> cbx33: /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Montoya_> can someone tell me how to get COMPIZ to run automatically when I start up?
<RSWD> Dr_willis: You got any idea why, even though I have a Display Subsection with all of the resolutions that I want to use, XFCE won't let me change to anything other than 800x600 and 640x480?
<Flare183> Montoya_:> fusion-icon
<LjL> wy, we're talking about a packaging system and checksumming, i don't think we should necessarily see it as a language and a computability problem :P
<Montoya_> Flare183:> Do I just type that in?
<pope22> i'm looking for an e-mail client that will handle pop3, as well as webmail such as Yahoo. (i know yahoo offers pop3 access, but only for a fee)
<kane77> how can I split text file based on number of lines? eg I have long file and I want to spit it every 460 lines...
<Montoya_> or is that something I install?
<Flare183> Montoya_:> no go to the compiz-fusion website to get it
<Montoya_> ok thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: What video card shows in your xorg and have you included your monitor refresh rates for H & V
<Flannel> pope22: there are some webmail scrapers, that act as a proxy pop server, and get the mail via http.
<Flare183> Montoya_, bob801:> please join #ubuntu-us-sc
<wols> kane77: man split
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: God only knows what video card VBox gives Xubuntu, and I have included the refresh rates.
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: If you set to vesa and not a specific card you should get at least 1024
<Cobalt> would some galiant soul show me where I can find info on getting these HP onboard fax modems to work in Gutsy ?
<pope22> Flannel: Any app name suggestions, or just google " webmail scrapers"?
<wy> LjL: We just need to add some description for which files are generated by a package.
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: Ugh.. sorry didnt realize you were ina V-world
<wols> RSWD: run lspci. pastebin the output
<brad__> I installed the emerald theme manager, and downloaded a theme. How do I actually set that theme to my active theme? The theme manager doesn't seem to have a way to actually select the theme...
<LjL> wy: indeedely. hopefully that integrity checking blueprints progresses and we'll get that.
<wols> wy: tried debsums yet?
<Flannel> pope22: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/mail/fetchyahoo
<wy> wols: Yes. It works well
<Dr_willis> RSWD,  its possible the monitor is reporting the res's it can do - incorrectly. Try commenting out/removing all the res's except one.
<LjL> wols, we've been talking about it - and its shortcomings - until now ;)
<barrett9h> hi.  how do I create and publish a .torrent file?
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: have you posted your xorg to the pastein.?
<Reilithion> wpa_supplicant keeps disconnecting.
<greenpenguin> hi, my friend is trying to install ubuntu on an old pc, but ubuntu doesn't pick up any harddrives (no /dev/hd* or /dev/sd*), can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> greenpenguin: what ide controller?
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: The 'default' option is some odd resolution that's bigger than my screen.
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: Going to do it now, in between a few things at once.
<barrett9h> greenpenguin: nothing on `cat /proc/partitions`?
<cvance> Hey, I am having problems booting with grub. It takes a very long time to load. I have fscked my filesystems, and they are all clean. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<RSWD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> esoterik: does grub take a long time or your kernel?
<greenpenguin> wols: how exactly would I find that out?
<Reilithion> thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<wols> greenpenguin: lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> Reilithion: Sorry I couldn't do more
<mgius> is there a way to switch languages in Ubuntu without selecting one at the login screen?
<cvance> BTW, I have four partitions, (hd0,0) is my windows/NTFS, (hd0,1) is a FAT recovery partition, (hd0,2) is my swap, and (hd0,3) is reiserfs /
<slugone> hi
<greenpenguin> ah, *kicks self*
<cvance> Grub takes a long time loading stage 1.5
<RSWD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48384/
<cvance> My kernel loads just fine
<wy> My fglrx still has some problems I guess. There is still a long lag when I drag windows
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48384/
<slugone> hmm
<MaxFarSeer> hi all)
<ditoa_> evening all
<greenpenguin> sorry, this friend is a little slow replying, I am here :)
<slugone> hey anyone know any good sites 4 a linux newb..........i just spent the last week reading man pages lol
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: I was looking for your xorg.conf
<RSWD> slugone: http://wiki.ubuntu.org
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: Will pastebin that too, if you like. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: yes,please
<slugone> thx
<cvance> Anybody have ideas?
<Keule|on> s_v_e_n: it was irqpoll
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48386/ <-- All done.
<Keule|on> erUSUL: it was irqpoll - i had to implement it into menu.list
<wers> how do I lock .txt files?
<cvance> chmod
<wers> I mean, protect with a password
<slugone> so who here thinks ubuntu is the best linux atm ?
<s_v_e_n> Keule|on: I glad you made it
<bulmer> anyone toy with Blender?  how do I get a yellow color to truely display it? its displayed a blueish
<Chousuke> wers: use gpg
<cvance> chmod ug-rwx filename
<Reilithion> bulmer: yes
<Andycasss> Where is the mplayers input conf?
<Keule|on> :) bye bye s_v_e_n and thanx anyway
<greenpenguin> slugone: I'm sorry to say I'm an arch user now, so no
<Reilithion> bulmer: but I don't know how.  sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: HAve you tried reducing the depth to 16 for a test?
<wers> i installed gedit's seahorse but I dont understand this gpg thing
<greenpenguin> reccomend it to newbies though
<slugone> arch?
<Andycasss> Cant find it in home/user/.mplayer
<Chousuke> cvance: that doesn't really help if root wants to read it :P
<silverblade> hi, there is an update released for a package that i use (a server) which is a security fix for potential exploits, however it is not yet updated in the apt repository
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: How?
<Flannel> silverblade: Which package?
<bulmer> Reilithion-> you have played with Blender lots? or just started?
<astro76> !gpg | wers
<ubotu> wers: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<cvance> Does he want to encrypt it?
<silverblade> Flannel: lighttpd
<koma> moin
<cvance> or just stop other users?
<Chousuke> cvance: apparently
<greenpenguin> minimalist, geeky distro, very nice when you're used to linux I find
<Piratero> hello
<Reilithion> bulmer: I'm rather intermediate.  Is all your lighting white?
<Chousuke> cvance: as he wants password protection
<cvance> hmm
<Chousuke> which means encryption :P
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: edit line 101
<wers> I just want to protect my txt with a password by any means
<cvance> :)
<cvance> i think ill read up on that myself
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: as alwasys, a backup would be prudent
<RSWD> ah ok.
<slugone> insert newb question 2.....basically all the linux flavors are the same right just with 3 possible GUI's and 4 diff cli correct?
<bulmer> Reilithion-> no, when I go to material, choose the colors I like and it still Renders it blueish even though i selected yellow
<astro76> wers, the means isn't the question, it's what you want to protect against, which you haven't told us
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I sort of figured that
<Sier> Everytime I use apt-get install, my server asks me to insert the cd.. How can I change it, so it can download/work from the web?
<greenpenguin> "cat /proc/partitions - no such file or diretory  lspci - command not found" it seems
<Flannel> silverblade: you're referring to the september 9 release?
<cvance> Anyone have luck with my slow grub problem?
<Reilithion> bulmer: Perhaps you should ask in #blender
<bulmer> Reilithion-> ahh okay..ill visit..thanks
<Reilithion> np
<silverblade> Flannel: yes
<wers> astro76, I'm protecting it from being opened by other people who log in my computer
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: Now, out of curiousity, how do I restart X?
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: I really dont do anything Virtual....  just thought that was simple enough to give it a try
<wers> it's just a txt file in my hard drive
<s_v_e_n> Sier: put a comment "#"  in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<barrett9h> greenpenguin: that's really bad.  /proc/partitions should exist.  is /proc mounted at all?
<astro76> wers, then permissions are sufficient
<Jack_Sparrow> I usually type startx
<Steve^> Sier, perhaps you need to enable something n System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<astro76> wers, chmod go-rwx file will do it
<annihilus_> hey, what SNES emulator do you all recommend
<Flannel> silverblade: That's been updated into gutsys version
<silverblade> hmm, how would i go about getting it
<s_v_e_n> Siier like # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)]/ feisty main restricted
<Flannel> silverblade: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<astro76> wers, that removes read, write and execute permissions for everyone but the file owner
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: If it were a regular installation?
<silverblade> 7.04
<KI4IKL> Are there any programs that I can put pictures in a certain folder and make a screensaver out of the pics?
<wers> ooh
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: as in ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<David-A> wers: with chmod ug-rwx noone except you and root can read the file.  If you are  logged in when there are friends in the house or need to protect against cia, that is not enough of course.
<RSWD> Sure.
<wy> Is /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile on disk or in memory?
<Flannel> silverblade: It's actually been put into Feistys version as well,
<Flannel> silverblade: 1.4.13-9ubuntu4.2 has those patches
<silverblade> oh? how come i cant see it :s
<wers> for example, a friend uses my desktop and it is logged in, i want to prevent him from being able to open my txt files without entering a password
<Flannel> silverblade: If you have that version, you have that patch
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: Sorry also if I seem distracted, getting ready for huge party ...... popping in here as I get time
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: Running inside a VBox environment is just like running inside a regular install. It's just that the hardware is shared, that's all.
<JarG0n> vbox is awsome
<astro76> wers, then you need to encrypt it, but instead you might consider logging out or locking your session, and giving your friend his own login
<wy> It seems it's a file system in memory and disappears when reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: I have stacks of pc's and laptops to work with here...I avoid all of that stuff...
<jahnkeanater> how do i unmount a partrition as root
<RSWD> Jack_Sparrow: Lucky you. I don't.
<Montoya__> how do I tell which video card I have?
<David-A> wers: a tip: give all your friends personal logins on your computer, makes both them and you feel more secure
<LjL> jahnkeanater: sudo umount mountpoint
<cbx33> Montoya_, lspci
<Sier> Nobody likes me here
<wers> ooh. that's nice, astro76. before, what i do is to write those texts in basket notepads and lock them
<ccvp> ROFL - BREAKING NEWS: Yankees pitcher Andy Pettitte admits to using human growth hormone . . . top of msnbc.com . . . . SOON roger clemens is next. . . . FUCKING OWNED
<Jack_Sparrow> jahnkeanater: I dont know what you are trying to do.. But may I suggest you look at the gparted Livecd as an option
<jahnkeanater> what would the mount point be
<Montoya__> cbx33: Which one is it? I see nothing
<cbx33> Montoya_, paste it to me in a pm
<Montoya__> oh nevermind, I found it
<Flannel> silverblade: you need to comment out the CD in your sources.list
<astro76> Sier, it's a busy channel... go to System > Admin > Software Sources, and remove the CD as a source (or comment/remmove it from /etc/apt/source.list)
<cbx33> good good
<Montoya__> thanks
<cbx33> np
<jahnkeanater> the partion is called Windows XP
<Flannel> Sier: you need to comment out the CD in your sources.list
<jahnkeanater> sudo umount Windows XP
<alienseer23> help! I deleted ALOT of data, I need a good data recovery tool, anybody?
<cbx33> thanks LjL
<astro76> jahnkeanater, you need to use device or mount point, type mount to see these for all mounted partitions
<gnuskool> alienseer23: stellar phoenix
<frahi> where is the user crontab saved?
<LjL> !info testdisk > alienseer23
<RSWD> I LOVE YOU DESKSPACE.
<Jack_Sparrow> RSWD: ?
<jrib> frahi: read 'man crontab'
<wers> what's the shortcut again for locking the screen?
<RSWD> Deskspace = Compiz Fusion.
<David-A> alienseer23,
<RSWD> For Windows.
<Sier> Flannel thanks,
<jahnkeanater> if there is a space in the name can i use a _
<alienseer23> david-a?
<astro76> jahnkeanater, you cannot use the disk label
<jahnkeanater> ok
<darksync> damn that ubuntu install is slow !!!!!!!
<jahnkeanater> how do i figuer out the mountpoint
<astro76> jahnkeanater, you need to use device or mount point, type mount to see these for all mounted partitions
<newguyss> Hi, I just connected external harddrive using USB, but I cant see it, how to go around that? it was working fine before
<lumpy> any of you guys got dual monitors working on gutsy?
<jahnkeanater> umount: Windows: not found
<jahnkeanater> umount: XP: not found
<jahnkeanater> debby@debby-desktop:~$ mount
<jahnkeanater> /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<jahnkeanater> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<jahnkeanater> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<jahnkeanater> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Flannel> !paste | jahnkeanater
<ubotu> jahnkeanater: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jahnkeanater> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<jahnkeanater> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<astro76> !paste | jahnkeanater
<jahnkeanater> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<jahnkeanater> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<jahnkeanater> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<cbx33> jahnkeanater, pastebin please
<gnuskool> whats a good prog to backup partitions on multiple cds, ntfs and ext3
<astro76> !backup | gnuskool
<ubotu> gnuskool: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<David-A> alienseer23, you may need to install something if you dont have a separate computer or a special recovery cd, do as little work as possible on the harddisk so remaining sectors are not overwritten. can you surf on another computer or another partition/os on same computer?
<wers> I am creating a "guest account." can I create such without a password? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool: just make a tar  and burn them to disks
<alienseer23> david-a: yeah
<greenpenguin> barrett9h: yeah /proc exists, and lspci is on there after all, the friend was being stupid :)
<wy> Does nvidia have less problems for drivers?
<jahnkeanater> what is pastebin
<gradin> wers: thats probably a bad idea...
<astro76> jahnkeanater, the link is in the topic
<tumbleweed__> hi, I just screwed up my old ubuntu install, would it be alright to reinstall and use my old /home partition if I use the same username and junk?
<gradin> user accounts are kinda global...
<astro76> !paste | jahnkeanater
<ubotu> jahnkeanater: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jahnkeanater> that partion is mesing up ubuntu
<Flannel> tumbleweed__: yes.  Just make sure you have it set to "use" that partition as /home, and not format it.
<David-A> alienseer23, ok, on another computer or os, search /data recovery linux howto/
<tumbleweed__> yep
<wers> gradin, okay :D
<astro76> jahnkeanater, if you want us to see, paste it to pastebin
<alienseer23> david-a: K
<Jack_Sparrow> +-+
<jahnkeanater> my comp is having troble just runing this right now
<greenpenguin> "Intel Coporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 12)" cheers, I'll run with that...
<astro76> jahnkeanater, or just look for the line which is ntfs
<tumbleweed__> great, thanks for the help, I should stop trying to optimize my install, but I can't help myself. Hence the seperate /home partition :P
<Flannel> wers: Yes you can
<jahnkeanater> did you see what i pasted
<astro76> tumbleweed__, separate /home is very useful ;)
<astro76> jahnkeanater, not the important part
<wers> Flannel, would that be unsafe?
<jahnkeanater> how would i unmount Windows XP
<tumbleweed__> I learned that my first time around :P
<rogue780> does anyone know how to find the physical designator of /dev/sda1 (ie (hd0,0) or what not)?
<tumbleweed__> first time I used ubuntu I dropped XP entirely
<Flannel> wers: I don't see why it would be.  Just make sure they're not part of the admin group (can't sudo)
<s_v_e_n> jahnkeanater: you got to give us the link here
<tumbleweed__> sda1 should be hd(0,1)
<bob801> Flare183: are you still there?
<wers> how can I do it then, Flannel?
<Flannel> tumbleweed__: no, sda1 is hd0,0
<tumbleweed__> doh
<jahnkeanater> i pasted it just scrol up
<Flare183> bob801:> yeh
<astro76> jahnkeanater, you got kicked and I saw no line with ntfs
<wotamuckinfuddle> hi all, does anyone know how to install a .ISO file, its microsoft flight simulator 2004, i want it to run here on my feisty machine, im not a total virgin on linux but i dont know how to install .ISO's on linux, can anyone help?
<rogue780> Flannel, sda1 is always hd0,0?
<Flannel> wers: Just create a user without a password.  If the thing wont let you create one witout a password, make a password and you can change it later
<jahnkeanater> yea
<SlimG2> Could anyone point me in the direction of a graphical audio editor capable of splitting a big multitrack .wav into smaller singletrack .wav files manually using the pointer and a graphical VU meter display?
<bob801> I think it worked...I just installed the fwcutter
<tumbleweed__> wotamuckinfuddle: that's a disc image, you need to mount it.
<Flare183> bob801:> and?
<Flannel> rogue780: if you only have one type of harddrive, yes.
<RoAkSoAx> wotamuckinfuddle i believe you will have to burn the ISO image into a cd
<jahnkeanater> ok so do i type              sudo umount sda1
<Flare183> !iso | wotamuckinfuddle
<ubotu> wotamuckinfuddle: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<astro76> jahnkeanater, you could just paste the one line with ntfs here
<bob801> Flare183: Do I need to restart the system?
<Flare183> bob801:> no
<Flannel> rogue780: If you have IDE and SATA, your bios picks one of the interfaces to start at 0, and then the next ones start n+1 where n is hte number of HDs of the first type
<rogue780> Flannel, I've got two ide drives and one sata
<Flare183> bob801:> now goto the terminal and type in sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Flannel> rogue780: then your sda1 is either hd1,0 or hd0,0, depending on how your BIOS does it
<darksync> why i cant install ubuntu err i tried 3 times to instal now it takes 5 minutes to start up the partitioner and his 46proc
<Vadi> What can I do to fix my search for files tool? When I select it to search in my file system, it just waits for a couple of seconds, and says nothing found.
<astro76> jahnkeanater, assuming sda1 is the correct partition, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Flare183> bob801:> after that then type in sudo dhclient
<jahnkeanater> i dont know what that is
<wotamuckinfuddle> im a flight student, i have the flight simulator hence the ISO on 4 cdroms
<bob801> Flare183: well, I'm not sure if I can just unplug the cord to try the wireless, or if I have to restart, or if there is some kind of application I need to get into to get it all going.
<astro76> jahnkeanater, it's four letters, ntfs ;)
<tumbleweed__> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<David-A> alienseer23, have you shut down the os with the deleted files? you are not going to start that again until data have been saved, via a live-cd, installing an extra harddisk, or moving the harddisk to another computer for investigation.
<tumbleweed__> that should help
<wotamuckinfuddle> can i use wine?
<tumbleweed__> you'll need to run the actual program with wine, though
<tumbleweed__> yup
<jahnkeanater> yay it was sudo umount /dev/sda2
<Flannel> wotamuckinfuddle: ISOs are just CD images, you'll need to install it with wine, yes.
<Flannel> !wine | wotamuckinfuddle
<ubotu> wotamuckinfuddle: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Flare183> bob801:> the networkmanager should do that for you
<tumbleweed__> you just need to set the virtual cdrom dir up as a cdrom drive in winecfg
<gopodge> Sier : ?
<gopodge> Vadi : Places -> Search For Files
<Flare183> bob801:> should do that but ittakes awhile
<Vadi> gopodge: yes, that's what I'm using.
<tumbleweed__> once it's mounted, that is
<alienseer23> David-A I have a serious lack of extra hdd space
<Vadi> gopodge: searches for like 5 seconds and quits.
<Flare183> bob801:> you can try to connect now if you type in sudo dhclient on the terminal
<wotamuckinfuddle> wine wont install it for some reason
<David-A> alienseer23, do you have spare partitions on the same harddisk?
<gopodge> Vadi : then change the "Look in folder" to where you want to search.
<tumbleweed__> wotamuckinfuddle: they may be able to help you with that in #wine
<bob801> Flare183: I think it worked. It just ran through a bunch of stuff.
<jahnkeanater> how do i change the screen res of the login screen
<Flannel> wotamuckinfuddle: Have you checked winehq for whether it should work or not?
<Vadi> gopodge: I don't know where. I want it to search the whole file system..
<ekim|dt-linux> Hey
<alienseer23> David-A, yeah, but first I need to spend a day burning data to dvd or cd
<Vadi> gopodge: I need to find where a library is located
<Flare183> bob801:> ok try the internet
<Flare183> without the ethernet
<Nick_KA> hello
<ekim|dt-linux> I have been using flash for a few days now (I have had ubuntu installed for a few days...) and it has been working fine
<bob801> Flare183: just unplug the wire?
<wotamuckinfuddle> winehq?
<Vadi> Nick_KA: hello
<jahnkeanater> my login screen looks mesed up
<ekim|dt-linux> I installed all the updates available today and now my flash has no sound
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<ekim|dt-linux> what's up with that
<tumbleweed__> winehq, I mean
<Flare183> bob801:> yep then run sudo dhclient
<ekim|dt-linux> how can I fix it
<bob801> Flare183: OK, here it goes...
<Flare183> bob801:> ok
<gopodge> Vadi : Yeah. Start Places -> Search For Files ... then change the "Look In Folder" option to be FIlesystem.. and then type the name of the library and then search.
<tamer> hi every budy
<Vadi> gopodge: yes... that's what I did.
<Nick_KA> I'm having some trouble connecting to my wireless network
<gopodge> Vadi : What is the name of the library?
<Vadi> gopodge: libpng
<Nick_KA> my wireless card doesn't appear on the compatibility list, so is there any way for me to connect?
<David-A> alienseer23, dont spend time running programs on the same file system where you want to save deleted files, have you shut down the computer or os yet where the accident happened?
<Vadi> Well, I need to get libpng.so.2 somehow.
<kane77> can I somehhow prevennt my ssh connections from timing out?
<wotamuckinfuddle> its just that the side panel of the pc is permantly off, coz i have to keep switching between 2 hard drives, for the flight sim its vista and for what i use all the time is feisty fawn, id like to be able to run the flight sim on here in feisty
<Vadi> And I already got all libpng's from synaptic
<bob801> Flare183: let me know if this works. I'm not using the plug.
<bob801> Flare183: I don't think it worked.
<alienseer23> not yet, no choice...the only system where there is enough space to recover the lost data is this one, but I need to free the space first
<alienseer23> for browsing I have a smaller system, but I need to get to it first...its not mine
<Flare183> bob801:> it worked it you don't have the plug in connectted
<ekim|dt-linux> Someone please help me
<gopodge> Vadi : sending you a screenshot
<s_v_e_n> kane77: http://svenkalinowski.de/linux-wiki/SshKeepAlive
<ekim|dt-linux> I am pulling my hair out...how am I to live without youtube!!!!
<Nick_KA> so I guess I won't be able to connect using ubuntu
<ekim|dt-linux> Nick_KA: you can use a windows driver
<ekim|dt-linux> Nick_KA: with ndiswrapper
<David-A> alienseer23, was the deletet files in the root partition (/)? was they on /home and /home is a separate partition?
<wols>  Nick_KA what chip does your wlan use?
<Nick_KA> LiteOn WN5301a
<wols> Nick_KA: that is no chip
<bob801> Flare183: At the bottom of the run request, it reads: "No DHCPOFFERS received." followed by "No Working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<Nick_KA> oh, sorry
<alienseer23> David-A: figgure I'll take some loss, but if I get back even 40% I'm happy...the data was in the root, home is seperate, but it's ok
<gopodge> Vadi : Are you accepting the file?
<gopodge> ekim : youtube?
<Vadi> gopodge: pidgin didn't prompt me to anything
<Flare183> bob801:> ok did you type in sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Nick_KA> Atheros AR2416 chipset ...sorry, I'm not too keen on wireless cards
<Nick_KA> if that helps at all
<Flare183> bob801:> ok did you type in and then unplug the cable then type in sudo dhclient
<wols> Nick_KA: try madwifi then
<bob801> Flare183: Yes I typed modprobe...but nothing happened when I typed it in.
<Vadi> alienseer23: http://debaday.debian.net/2007/12/12/gddrescue-a-tool-for-recovering-data-from-damaged-media/
<wols> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flare183> bob801:> it's not supposed to
<wols> bob801: that's how it should be
<RobertoGalan> hola
<bob801> Flare183: OK, so I typed in modprobe...now I should unplug my cord, and then type in :sudo dhclient?
<ekim|dt-linux> DAMNIT!!!
<Flare183> yes
<Nick_KA> thanks wols
<ekim|dt-linux> how do I get sound working in flash again
<bob801> Flare183: OK, hold on. I'll try it now.
<David-A> alienseer23, you are not running an os on that partition right now, are you?
<ekim|dt-linux> gah!!
<wols> ekim|dt-linux: ddoes /dev/dsp exist?
<ekim|dt-linux> Not sure what that means...
<Flare183> !lanagage | ekim|dt-linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanagage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gopodge> vadi : Give me a sec..
<Flare183> !language | ekim|dt-linux
<ubotu> ekim|dt-linux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ekim|dt-linux> wols: sorry
<ekim|dt-linux> just...yeah...sorry about that
<ekim|dt-linux> anyhow
<BMC> Windows rulz
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: it's nothing silly like youtube sound is down or anything?
<ekim|dt-linux> All other sound works except flash
<alienseer23> um...
<ekim|dt-linux> Vadi: yeah...all flash
<Flare183> somebody kick him
<Flare183> please
<BMC> Not really =P
<ekim|dt-linux> me ?
<Flare183> no
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: Hm. You could try downgrading
<Vadi> Not you
<wols> Flare183: why?
<ekim|dt-linux> No...that doesn't work
<Flare183> nevermind
<ekim|dt-linux> the new version was the only one that works
<Flare183> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ekim|dt-linux> well...with the features that I use, which is fullscreen
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: wait, so.
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: where does it work
<wols> ekim|dt-linux: I asked you something
<ekim|dt-linux> and I told you
<LjL> Flare183: yes, that's the right thing to do (with > in a PM would be better), rather than "somebody kick him" :)
<ekim|dt-linux> "All other sound works except flash"
<wols> ekim|dt-linux: you didn't
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: yeah, I mean downgrade your flash to the older one
<Flare183> LjL:> oh ok thanks
<eido> !ubuntu studio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ekim|dt-linux> "17:51 < ekim|dt-linux> All other sound works except flash"
<zarac> any suggestions for music maker programs... possibly tracker? but doesn't matter..? =D
<ekim|dt-linux> Vadi: the older one didn't work at all
<bob801> Flare183: Are you there?
<bob801> Flare183: Are you there?
<ekim|dt-linux> it was working untuil I ran the updates today
<Flare183> bob801:> yes
<wols> ekim|dt-linux: does /dev/dsp exist?
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: what do you mean, it wasn't working, and then it was working until you did updates
<eido> ekim|dt-linux: i thought tracker was a dj app
<bob801> Flare183: I got the same error as last time: "No DHCPOffers received."
<ekim|dt-linux> huh ?
<bob801> Flare183: Does that mean anything to you?
<Flare183> bob801:> yeah it does
<ekim|dt-linux> eido: that was random
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: Go to synaptic
<wols> bob801: you have the firmware for your card extracted and installed?
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: and find flashplugin-nonfree
<ekim|dt-linux> wols: yes.../dev/dsp does exist...all my other sounds works
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: then click on properties, and versions
<Flare183> bob801:> exactly
<ekim|dt-linux> Vadi: yeah... I did that
<ekim|dt-linux> that version crashes firefox
<ekim|dt-linux> Ohh...no I didn't do that
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: and get the older version.
<eido> ekim|dt-linux: sorry i meant to talk to zarac
<ekim|dt-linux> lemme check ... also...I know about the enter thing...sorry
<bob801> wols: as far as I know I do.
<Flare183> bob801:> use the fwcutter to extract the firmware
<wols> bob801: iwlist, iwconfig
<zarac> eido, eh? =D
<Flare183> !broadcom | bob801
<ubotu> bob801: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Vadi> ekim|dt-linux: so package-force version, and select not the 115 one
<zarac> oh ... tacker was a dj app?
<zarac> hmm maybe it's both =D
<zarac> the old tracker is tracker.. that's what i call it =D
<Flare183> bob801:> scroll down to where you see firmware installation
<eido> zarac: tacker ohh nm
<wy> I want to know about the volatile directory. It seems some process put the restricted drivers into this directory at boot. But I can't find the place where this happens
<Tyczek> Problem: XV in mplayer is messing quality of video in full screen...
<Cobalt> anybody can tell me what parameters to use to make efax-gtk recognize my Conexant HSF modem ?
<Wolf23> hi
<Wolf23> help me please?
<underdaw1> whats a good linux duplicate file (through size/crc check)?
<Wolf23> how can i get audio from a video .mpg? thanx
<Cabbage> Tyczek: More description required.
<kuzmaster> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_pSiE> Hey guys
<underdaw1> whats a good linux duplicate file (through size/crc check) finder?
<greenpenguin> laters all
<kuzmaster> hey all
<Cobalt> What I am asking for is what part of the information on the hardware manager page to I put to identify the fax modem to efax ?
<todd> I have a bunch of movies, all split up into chapters... what do you recommend to make the DVD menu's & burn?
<Wolf23> help please!!!! how can i get audio from a video .mpg? thanx
<kuzmaster> how to i configue my nvidia card... what is the command to launch the gui for nvidia settings?
<Tyczek> Cabbage: I have Radeon mobility hd 2600 with Ati latest drivers... i installed mplayer... on XV plygin the quality is bad... for example the subs included in movie looks bad... On GL output it looks good... but video is not synchronised with audio and is skipping
<TheEagle> i can't get my screen resolution to stick on restart
<FluxD> Wolf23: record it using audacity or sound recorder
<todd> kuzmaster: have you tried man -k nvidia
<Cobalt> kuzmaster: check out "restricted proprietary drivers"
<s_v_e_n> Wolf23: have a look at mencoder
<LjL> underdaw1: fdupes, perforate, kleansweep, komparator
<eido> FluxD: does that just record the whole video or let you pick pieces
<Wolf23> FluxD:  but i want it the sound hear very clear
<kuzmaster> todd: yup, i found it :)
<todd> kuzmaster: no prob
<todd> I have a bunch of movies, all split up into chapters... what do you recommend to make the DVD menu's & burn?
<santiago> hol
<santiago> hi
<eido> todd:  it called authoring... i found this page although it claims not to reach ubuntu quality standards as a write up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<todd> ok, can someone recomend a DVD authoring app that does DVD menus??? I asked before, and none of the suggestions do menu's???
<Cobalt> Im asking about a hardwire modem not wifi need to know how to identify it to the fax software ?
<eido> todd:  i found this page although https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<eido> todd: making menus is called dvd authoring
<Sam1337> I'm going to do an installation of Ubuntu 7.10 using the alternate install cd sometime this weekend. I have used dm-crypt to encrypt my only hdd. When I perform the installation, will I be able to easily change the dm-crypt passphrase to a more secure one than what I have set now if I already know the current passphrase?
<eido> go to that page it lists a few
<todd> eido: yes, I read that, none of them allow you to make menu's, they are just "Templates"... I want to customize mine???
<patrick_> can i run steam on ubuntu?
<FluxD> patrick_: yes under wine
<patrick_> flux d: can i run anything under wine?
<Dr_willis> Wine can be a hit or miss - depending on the program
<todd> patric: yes I have seenit working at work... might be diffacult though
<patrick_> k thanks
<eido> todd: torvid was listed on that page it seems to allow you to make menus http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<eido> *tovid rather
<todd> eido: Thanks let me look at it
<dn4> I have two soundcards and alsamixer picks up my built in soundcard on the motherboard but I want to have my usb soundcard show up in alsamixer instead, how do I do this?
<eido> has a few dependencies though
<Ubuntu2> Anybody know any tricks for java to work in Opera
<Bruno_> how can i play .flac in xmms?
<todd> eido: yes that supports menu templates, I would like to make custom menu's???
<todd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<hamouda> bonsoir
<dfgas> is there a way to get kde 4 rc2 installed? is there a repo or something to install so it all works
<dfgas> same with e17
<todd> Anyone know of an app that will let you make custom DVD menu's???
<eido> todd: like arranging the items
<hamouda> n=PasteL@201.86.196.69.adsl.gvt.net.br
<todd> eido: no like easter eggs, and such
<TuxHugger> test
<astro76> !info devede | todd
<ubotu> todd: devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<todd> eido: and play by dvd games???
<foso> anyone use avant window navigator? i got it from here: http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/downloads/list and converted the rpm to deb
<LjL> !nickspam | TuxSpooner
<ubotu> TuxSpooner: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<binfalse> yo
<Dr_willis> foso,  there were deb packages for it - i belive.
<Dr_willis> foso,  and i found it.. sort of.. lacking > :)
<eido> todd: sorry don't know
<hamouda> he lou lou
<foso> Dr_willis have you tried any other docking type programs?
<wy> Is 7.10 using XGL or AIGLX?
<Ubuntu2> anybody in here use the Opera browser
<LjL> hamouda: hello, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<benny5> Ubuntu2: I use it sometimes
<hamouda> yes
<foso> Dr_Willis, it shows up under 'accessories' but it doesnt do anything when i click on it
<spimort> hi all
<todd> devede is not what I asked for, already been down that route, it does like nothing but make basic dvd's
<Ubuntu2> does java work for u benny5
<todd> Anyone know of an app that will let you make custom DVD menu's???
<spimort> some body know kylix?
<patrick_> how do i download and install wine if i cant see it in my add/remove applications menu
<binfalse> dunno
<navreet> hi, my spdif works sometimes, and sometimes it doesn't work (after reboots)... This behavior is very weird, and sometimes the sound stops working after reboot even if I do not make ANY CONFIGURATION CHANGES!  any ideas?
<benny5> Ubuntu2: I never had any problems what in particular are you trying to get to work?
<Bruno_> how can i play .flac in xmms?
<Ubuntu2> java does not work in Opoera
<todd> patrick_: is wine installed already?
<spimort> ...
<patrick_> todd: what would it be under in the applications menu, i cant find it
<TuxHugger> I'm going to do an installation of Ubuntu 7.10 using the alternate install cd sometime this weekend. I have used dm-crypt to encrypt my only hdd. When I perform the installation, will I be able to easily change the dm-crypt passphrase to a more secure one than what I have set now if I already know the current passphrase?
<Dr_willis> todd,  there are various dvd creation tools out there. But alll ive seen just let you make rather normal plain menus for your disks.
<foso> anyone know how to change the bg color of the startup splash screen to something besides the stock pink?
<todd> patrick_: try the "winefile" command from a shell
<DG19075> patrick_, it should have its own spot under Applications if insttalled correctly.
<todd> Dr_willis: damn, that sucks... but thanks
<Dr_willis> todd,  i doubt if the ability to make little hidden buttons is big on peoples list :)
<patrick_> still can't find it
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: did you just install opera?
<patrick_> under applications or under add/remove applications
<DG19075> you can also make a custom application launcher, patrick_, with winefile as the command
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<linduxed> i just tried to install E17 from CVS with the help of a thread on ubuntu forums, however i get these errors: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641286
<linduxed> what could it be related to?
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick_: have you enabled universe
<todd> Dr_willis: true, only people who want to make cool DVD's, I have noticed there is a huge gap in the linux software... might have to switch back
<patrick_> jack_sparrow, how do i do that?
<Dr_willis> todd,  demand your money back.. :)
<todd> Dr_wills; lol
<Dr_willis> todd,  i would pay for the whole nero suit for linux. But i only do simple video dvd's
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: java works for me in opera
<dfgas> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick_: I would suggest you try synaptic... and enable usiverse, then update.
<patrick_> k thanks
<jmaddude> ok noob question-- installing xubuntu on a laptop, the max resolution is 600x480 and the install window is larger than this, making it impossible for me to reach the install button. help!
<Dr_willis> i wonder how well the nero tools work with wine.. Hmm..
<todd> Dr_wills: too true, however nero dosent do that... the only tools I have come across with are windows only :-(
<Ubuntu2>  kitofhawaii what version Opera do u have
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick_: You should then "See" wine as an option
<patrick_> k
<Dr_willis> jmaddude,  hold down the alt key, click and drag the window up.
<jmaddude> THANK YOU
<Dr_willis> jmaddude,  :) handy feature.
<todd> jmaddude: try mouseing past the bottom right
<mean-jean> how do i get rid of something on my top toolbar? For some reason, nm-applet is showing my wireless signal strenght twice...
<Ubuntu2> <kitofhawaii> flash does not work either
<jmaddude> how do I get my max resolution to be larger, the monoitor is 15" and supports higher
<pdenapo> Hi I'm running ubuntu gutsy
<Ubuntu2> plugin  are not detected
<todd> Dr_wills: nero works great, the apps that do custom menus :-(
<pdenapo> I'm having troubles with the function keys (switching to virtual consoles) under X
<Ubuntu2> at the java site it says the latest version of Java is installled
<master_o1_master> hi, at wich point in the initrd.img can I setup my keybordlayout?
<pdenapo> what can I do
<pdenapo> ?
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: did you update your plugins? i am guessing this is a new installation of opera...?
<Ubuntu2> plugin are updated
<zeleni> Hi , i am running ubuntu server on 2 different maschines, could someone point me to some docs about making the boxes share user accounts between themselves, what is used to do this, PAM ?
<todd> Ubuntu2: if you are wondering about java in a browser goto "about:plugins" otherwise try java-version
<Ubuntu2> Opera does not recognizr them
<durammx> help - need to install win XP but he doesn't reconize the partition that ubuntu made! Can someone help?
<Ubuntu2> todd about:plugins" otherwise try java-version where is that located
<todd> Ubuntu: goto about:plugins in Opera, and tall me what the java section says
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: close opera, "sudo update-java-alternatives -a", launch opera, and go to opera:about and check java
<Bruno_> how can i play .flac in xmms?
<todd> Ubuntu2: goto about:plugins in Opera, and tall me what the java section says
<lumpy> what file system  did you partition it as durammx ?
<todd> Anyone know of an app that will let you make ***CUSTOM*** DVD menu's???
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: also verify in terminal "update-alternatives --display java" shows the 'best' is the one you want (i.e. java-6-sun if you want to use sun 6)
<Ubuntu2> i keep enabling java the next time I restart the browser it is no longee enabled
<todd> Ubuntu2: open a terminal then type java -version
<Ubuntu2> I ahve java six
<durammx> I made a Fat32
<pRrp_> anyone else have a burning problem?
<pRrp_> im using a benq 32x10x40x cdrw.. and i cant burn in anything
<todd> Ubuntu2: there you go thats the latest non-beta java as of... now
<pRrp_> some apps say "insert blank media" when i have it in there.. and some say "buffer underrun" no matter speed.. it doesnt even start.. this drive burns fine in windows
<Ubuntu2> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05)
<Ubuntu2> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<wy> Why am I moving windows much more smoother using compiz than without it? Does this mean the 2D support of the ati driver is not so good?
<pRrp_> ive tried hdparms for dma.. but it wont do it on scd0
<mean-jean> how do i get rid of something on my top toolbar? For some reason, nm-applet is showing my wireless signal strenght twice...
<todd> Ubuntu2: so you do not have the beta stuff... if you need that you need to point the JDK home
<foso> anyone know where i can find the settings to change the background color from tannish/pinkish between the login and splash screens?
<Arelis> Guys, the vlc plugin for the browser doesn't work very well. How do i get video in the browser to work with vlc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: what's your "update-alternatives --display java" list? also did you download sun directly from their site or from the repo?
<todd> Ubuntu: if you dont know what a JDK home is, you dont need it
<joshritger> Is there a app for ubuntu that I can use to watch streaming video, somethign that has video guides so I dont have to look around a ton to find video. I also dont want to have to download the files. I know about miro, but I dont want to have to wait for a whole file to download b4 I start watching it?
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<todd> Ubuntu2: if you dont know what a JDK home is, you dont need it
<todd> Anyone know of an app that will let you make ***CUSTOM*** DVD menu's???
<Ubuntu2> tried both neither works
<todd> Ubuntu2: what are you trying to do?
<pRrp_> anyone know why i cant burn in ubuntu?
<pRrp_> i've tried gnomebaker.. k3b.. cdrecord from console.. everything
<pRrp_> even nautilus
<pRrp_> write to cd option
<llamakc> what about cdrdao?
<pRrp_> it just  says "insert blank media..
<Ubuntu2> java does not work in opera even though it says I have the latest version
<pRrp_> im not burning an audio cd
<jftsang> Hi, I am setting up Ubuntu 7.10 desktop. Where do I change the DHCP server, the gateways and my IP?
<Jack_Sparrow> pRrp_: Is this an ide burner and is it the only device on that bus/cable?
<Ubuntu2> java refuses to stay enabled
<todd> Ubuntu2: do you have java dissabled in opera? sorry I use firefox
<kthakore> I keep getting a "hal failed to initalize" pop up on log in and I can't access cdrom and usb devices
<Ubuntu2> Java works in firefox
<Ubuntu2> but not opera
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: "opera:about" does it show Java Runtime Environment Installed" or not?
<pRrp_> Jack_Sparrow: it is an ide burner .. it reg's as SATA in ubuntu 7.10 tho.. and no.. it's not the sole device on there.. i have a harddrive as slave
<Ubuntu2> staes that it is a valid directory yes
<todd> Ubuntu2: then you need to figure out how to keep java enabled in opera,... not how to upgrde your java
<llamakc> well what are you burning? cdrdao does more than audio
<Ubuntu2> yes todd I know that thats why I am here
<pRrp_> trying to burn a avi to cd.. and close the session..
<pRrp_> but any app should work.. i mean hell..
<todd> Ubuntu2: sorry, I missunderstood you
<Jack_Sparrow> pRrp_: Ok, it the burner on your secondary controller? and the jumpers are set correctly as master and slave etc.
<NineTeen67Comet> grrrr .. Is there anyway to make my mouse less jearky? Right now I can hardly drag a window. It either snaps the window up into the menu bar, or grabs the window behind it.. I remember a long time ago (4-5 years) being able to add how often a mouse reads its location or something .. help?
<pRrp_> yeah they're set
<pRrp_> the burner detects fine
<pRrp_> Jack_Sparrow:
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: could you direct your comments so we know when you're responding to which question? sorry...i'm just getting confused
<pRrp_> the burner is seen.. 1,0,0 is the addy of the dev
<pRrp_> scd0
<Ubuntu2> Kit sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> pRrp_: IS it on the second controller or your primary controller
<pRrp_> 2ndary
<todd> Anyone know of an app that will let you make ***CUSTOM*** DVD menu's???
<Dr_willis> todd,  perhaps ya should ask more often That may help! :)
<pRrp_> only thing on primary is a harddrive.. then on secondary there's a harddrive and this burner
<Ubuntu2> Kit do you use opera
<NineTeen67Comet> todd: dvdmenu or something like that .. Just google dvd menu with Ubuntu and it'll show up ..
<todd> Dr_wills: sorry
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: is ok :) opera:about, what does it say under java? and yes i have it installed and running it right now along with you
<Dr_willis> todd,  the menu tools ive seen use some sort of xml format/settings to defind the menus. You couls always write your own xml for the menus
<pRrp_> in k3b it says "cdrecord does not have proper permissions" but i run it as root and it gives the buffer overrun thing
<wy> Does the line "Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"" in xorg.conf work, or is it default?
<llamakc> todd: devede
<pRrp_> cdrecord does this too without even trying
<Ubuntu2> which version of opera do you have Kit
<todd> Dr_wills: that sounds good... I like xml
<pRrp_> ive tried dropping speeds too that's not it either
<Jack_Sparrow> pRrp_: I have seen some older hd's used as secondary that hosed up the burner, I have one on a HP right in front of me..  HAve you tried it without the other HD in the system?
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: i have 9.24
<Dr_willis> todd,  since your custome 'menu'  is juat all about having some hiddenbuttons.. :)
<Ubuntu2> ok
<pRrp_> no i havent
<pRrp_> but like it doesnt make sense that it would detect the burner fine
<Ubuntu2> I have the same version Of opera Kit
<pRrp_> and not burn.. ive read alot on the web
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: "ls -l /usr/bin/java" does that point to /etc/alternatives/java" or does that point elsewhere?
<pRrp_> no solutions tho.. just ppl with same problem in 7.10
<todd> Dr_wills: I have not seen any such animal... what specificly?
<pRrp_> i burnt the ubuntu iso on this same box and burner last night in win xp
<Jack_Sparrow> pRrp_: Since you have done the basics of jumpers etc.. it might be worht a try if you are comfortable with that
<pRrp_> yeah. i guess. i dont see how that'll fix it tho
<pRrp_> it reads cds fine
<Ubuntu2> Kit terminal says lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-12-11 06:44 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<pRrp_> that are burnt .. just like some software says "insert blank media" when there IS blank media in there.. and some gives errors without even burning
<Bruno_> how can i play .flac in xmms?
<pRrp_> this is gay. i think it's a bug in 7.10 itself..
<pRrp_> this whole emulate SATA thing
<pRrp_> they got goin on
<todd> Dr_wills: I have not seen any such animal... what specificly?
<Pelo> pRrp_, it is spelled ghey
<Jack_Sparrow> pRrp_: That is the only thing I can suggest to try...  I dont think they try to emulate sata...
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: then you should be able to run update-java-alternatives.  "update-alternatives --display java" what does it show you as "current 'best' version"?
<pRrp_> well it's not using ide-scsi mod
<pRrp_> and i can see it in cdrecord -scanbus
<pRrp_> 1,0,0
<pRrp_> boom.
<pRrp_> scd0
<Ubuntu2> You have lost me there Kit
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | pRrp_
<ubotu> pRrp_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: in terminal, type "update-alternatives --display java" the last line should list what your current best version is
<pie-rat2> why does flashplugin-nonfree seem to be brokin in gutsy?
<ganymede> for extra hard disks (not the /) is it safe to use auto under filesystem under fstab? because i might be switching between a ext3 and a reiserfs hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> pRrp_: A failsafe alternative would be to drop $20 on a burner that is known to e supported
<pie-rat2> it gives an md5sum error every time it tries to download the installer
<Pelo> pie-rat2,  the package won't install or the plugin doens't work ?
<Ubuntu2> Kit Current `best' version is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java.
<pie-rat2> Pelo: package installs with an error
<Dr_willis> !brokenflash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokenflash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> pie-rat2,  adobe recently updated their package that might be the cause
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: good...run "sudo update-java-alternatives -a" then close opera, and then launch it again
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: do that from terminal :)
<Ubuntu2> Kit ok
<AGsoajfkldsjklf> There is that restricted package that works too it installs eveyrthign
<llamakc> Bruno: apt-get install xmms2-plugin-flac
<Jack_Sparrow> ganymede: the uuid's should keep things straight for you
<Bruno_> llamakc: but is there a gui for xmms2?
<pie-rat2> Pelo: it's had trouble every time i've tried it, i found a guide to edit the md5 sum and fixed it
<ganymede> Jack_Sparrow: but there is an unspecified number of different hard disks with different filesystems that i will be inserting
<ganymede> Jack_Sparrow: i can't know them all ahead of time
<llamakc> Bruno: not that i know of
<llamakc> Bruno: alsaplayer has an ugly gui and plays flac
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: you should be able to then go to "opera:about" and it should say "java runtime environment installed", also plug-in path should show around three or four different paths
<ganymede> Jack_Sparrow: so i'd like to ask ubuntu to figure out what filesystem to mount with, but i want to make sure it'll never pick the wrong fs and corrupt the fs
<Bruno_> llamakc: is there a plugin for vlc?
<blackest> hi i've broke my desktop (gnome) I did  sudo gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false and i thought setting it back to true would fix it however i only get icons and panels on the first desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> ganymede: Then I dont understand.. :(   If you set the uuid of your ubuntu install.. I can see another drive having the same uuid
<naxa> hi!
<caleb_> is there no way to make links / URLs appear in a different color than other text?
<kyleBAKED> how do I uninstall something that I compiled from source?
<Ubuntu2> Kit No Java Runtime Environment installed
<Ubuntu2> Browser identification
<pRrp_> Jack_Sparrow: true.. i have a 4x.. it should autodetect if i swap it .. on next boot right/
<pRrp_> ?
<Pelo> blackest, try playing around in gconf-editor
<ganymede> Jack_Sparrow: the hard disk at hdb will be a different one each time the computer starts up
<docgnome> kyleBAKED: try make uninstall
<llamakc> Bruno: my vlc just plays them w/no problems
<Jack_Sparrow> pRrp_: yes
<pRrp_> cool
<pRrp_> bbl
<kyleBAKED> docgnome, easy enough thanks
<Ubuntu2> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386     my user path in java
<blackest> thanks pelo any idea which setting ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ganymede: I got that part...  but your ubuntu install should not try to do/write anything to the parade of drives you plan on inserting
<SpookyET> I just found out about Linux Mint. It's pretty
<Pelo> blackest,  try looking at what is under /apps/panel , or gnome-panel,  not sure, that's the only lead I can think of
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: ok... in opera, tools -> preferences -> content, are all boxes checked?
<naxa> I have a cifs filesystem and an ntfs-3g fs, both strongly containing national (locale) characters (hungarian), and both in utf8 and both works good separetly. but when i try and copy a file with national characters in it from the cifs to the ntfs, it doesn't work and say something like "access denied". please, can you help, i seriously need to fix this becouse i need a backup by morning and it's already 1 a.m. here
<Pelo> SpookyET, pretty doesn't last forever , you want smart
<Ubuntu2> Kit every time I restarted Opera the enabled Java is unchecked
<SpookyET> Pelo: You can always take the artwork:-) No one forces you to take everything.
<Pelo> naxa, copy from cifs to your desktop then to the ntfs , see if that helps
<Pelo> naxa,  I just think it mighht be a permission issue
<naxa> Pelo: maybe... can i give read-write access to both to all, temporarly?
<Ubuntu2> Yes Kit they are all checked if however I close the browser   and reopen enabledd Java will be unchecked
<naxa> Pelo: I mean, is it possible? I don't know how could i, i'm a newbee
<humblerodent> anyone in here use X-Chat and if so, is there a way to make URLs show up in a different color than other text?
<Pelo> naxa, for drives I think you need to change the owner , man chown for details
<ganymede> Jack_Sparrow: i will be writing some things to /mnt/hdb. but if it's mounted as the wrong filesystem, then goodbye
<me4u> could somebody help me with edubuntu theme
<naxa> Pelo: yes i know but the problem is that there is no "nobody" owner as far as i know
<naxa> or "anybody"
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: do you have any hardcoded paths under that same window, for example under javascript options or java options?
<Pelo> naxa, I 'm not all that great with permission stuff myself,   sudo chmod -r 777 /mountpoint  should give you full access to the dir , but not sure if that will work properly or solve your provlem
<kitofhawaii> ubuntu2: as a reference, mine are both blank
<Pelo> naxa, if there are no owners then no one can have access, try setting one
<pie-rat2> Pelo: there should be a permanent fix to the flashplugin problem, it keeps popping up
<jacob> when the computer is idle when downloading a file, does it have an effect on the download rate?
<lumpy> bbl
<Jack_Sparrow> ganymede: If you are looking for a universal fstab mount for any type of drive... then you will most likely have an issue or problem at some point with one of those drives
<david__> Hello Every body
<Pelo> pie-rat2, I don'T know I was just giving you a possible cause foryour problem  I expect stuff like that should get dealt with pretty quickly
<naxa> Pelo: it should be setted in fstab i think, but i the owner is the same for both already
<jacob> Pelo hi
<Pelo> helo jacob
<jacob> Pelo, it's the jacob that got the wireless working
<xTheGoat121x> I think one of my startup scripts has a leak, or something....
<david__> Hi.Pelo.Where are you from. I'm from China.
<Pelo> naxa, can you copy anything to the ntfs drive ?
<Ubuntu2> under java scriptoptions  blank  Under java options /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386
<LjL> !ot | david__
<ubotu> david__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> david__,  this isnT, a chat channel, sorry this is for support only
<naxa> Pelo: ONLY locale chars give permission error
<jacob> Pelo, when the computer is idle, does it affect the download rate?
<xTheGoat121x> I noticed that my screenlets gradually eat up more of my RAM... what can I do to stop this, short of not using them anymore?
<david__> sorry. I see now.
<SpookyET> Should one enable SELinux?
<Pelo> naxa, hmmm,  and the drive is uft-8 enable, I beleive you said that already,  I have no idea this is above my skill level
<naxa> Pelo: ok, this is above my knowledge, too...
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x, make a crontab rule to restart the screenlets every hour
<naxa> Pelo: of course (:
<Pelo> naxa, maybe the ppl in ##linux
<jacob> Pelo, do you have any idea if the download rate is affected when the computer is idle?
<david__> I don't know how to use MSN. Can anybody help?
<Pelo> jacob, it shoudnt, be affected
<naxa> Pelo: ok
<Nvrnight> Can someone tell me where to change my video driver from ati to vesa using some nano command?
<docgnome> david__: what do you mean use MSN
<Pelo> david__,  the ppl in #amsn might
<David-A> humblerodent: i use XChat, i find no such option in preferences>colors, so i think not, but not sure
<Pelo> Nvrnight,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Nvrnight: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<david__> pidgin-MSN
<Nvrnight> ty
<xTheGoat121x> Pelo... thanks.  What might be causing this?  I start it with a .sh file... could there be an error in my method of writing it that caused this?
<Pelo> david__, ask in #pidgin
<Bruno_> david__: select accounts and add a new MSN account
<david__> I've got an acc.
<pie-rat2> Pelo: its been a problem since i first installed gutsy like a month ago, its really quite annoying that it always does this. it also doesnt make the apt install fail, so it looks like its installed when it isn't
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x, It's probabaly a memory leak in the way screenlets is coded,   you'll need to check in their forum for a clue
<pie-rat2> Pelo: kind of a pain
<Bruno_> david__: then what problem are you having
<david__> disconnected
<jacob> Pelo, if i leave my laptop on for one week, do you know if it can do some negative damage to my electrical components in the laptop?
<xTheGoat121x> Pelo, ah, gotcha... all righty.  I appreciate the Crontab rule hint.
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i cant get online with my desktop, i select the bcm43xx driver in the restricted drivers manager, but it is asking for a file..... anyone can help
<n00bie> does anyone in here use Bashburn? i've installed it, but it seems i'm unable to run it
<Bruno_> david__: at log in, or everytime?
<n00bie> troubleshooting?
<jacob> Pelo, cause i'm trying to download something that will take long
<syntax> is ubuntu the best linux distro for a php server?
<david__> I try several times.
<Pelo> pie-rat2, I've never ad this problem but thein again  , I upgraded and I didn'T need to install flash,  I recommend you go to the adobe site , dl the source and compilie manualy
<Pelo> jacob, it shouldn't
<Nvrnight> I tried "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and it didn't let me into a file, it just put me inside a blank file
<pie-rat2> syntax: you can use any distro for a php server, if you want stability i'd go debian, if you want more recent software and ease of use, go ubuntu
<syntax> ok
<Pelo> jacob, I have had my comp on and running for 30 days straingt, no damage,  not a laptop but a desktop but that doesn't matter
<ToddEDM> if the laptop is really hot, shut it off
<jacob> Pelo, ok, thx for ur feedback
<Bruno_> david__: ask in #pidgin
<pie-rat2> jacob: it shouldn't hurt it unless it overheats. it might have a problem if its older and gets very hot, or if its under full load but it shouldnt be for a dl
<Pelo> Nvrnight, just use the command I gave hyou , it reconfigures xorg ,  it will let you change back to vesa
<pie-rat2> jacob: apart from that, all that it should sustain is normal wear and tear
#ubuntu 2007-12-16
<ekim|dt-linux> grr
<ekim|dt-linux> I still can't get sound working in flash
<ekim|dt-linux> any suggestions
<Pelo> later folks
<ToddEDM> out of the 1189 people in here, can someone help me getting my wifi connection working>???? i had it going , but now when i turned the PC on the bcm43xx restricted driver was not selected, and when i select it, it asks me for a file......
<n00bie> where is the cdwriter usually located?
<ekim|dt-linux> ToddEDM: I had the same problem , I use bcm43xx on my laptop
<ekim|dt-linux> did you get the driver from the ndiswrapper site ?
<david__> It shows: The e-mail address or password is incorrect. but I'm sure I input the right one.
<ekim|dt-linux> but seriously...can someone help me get my sound working in flash
<keydell> hi
<ekim|dt-linux> there are over A THOUSAND PEOPLE HERE....none of you can spare a moment ?
<ekim|dt-linux> Fine!
<malnilion> lol
<samantha17> I'm going to do an installation of Ubuntu 7.10 using the alternate install cd sometime this weekend. I have used dm-crypt to encrypt my only hdd. When I perform the installation, will I be able to easily change the dm-crypt passphrase to a more secure one than what I have set now if I already know the current passphrase?
<keydell> I can spare a moment
<greinwich> hi, im trying to play 720p h264 video on my pc, it is a 2.4ghz p4 with 1gb of ram, mplayer says my pc is too slow but in windows I can play it back fine using 'zoomplayer', and ideas on how to get it working well?
<rsk> greinwich: use mplayer -vo xv file
<jmaddude>  how do I get my max resolution to be larger, my monoitor is 15" and supports higher than 640x480, yet that is the largest available resolution.
<keydell> jmaddude u need to install your correct video card driver
<jmaddude> ok
<keydell> do you know what card you use?
<jmaddude> its a powerbook G4 laptop
<magnetron> samantha17: use a long / strong one at setup, it will be used for the initial encryption. it's better to use a strong one at first and change it to something easier later, than use a weak password at first
<jmaddude> (running powerpc)
<SpookyET> SOrry, could not display all the contents of windows "workgroup". Any ideas why it can't see my windows PC by browsing?
<keydell> well you should search online for that particular models video card and install the linux drivers
<jmaddude> ok thanks
<keydell> np
<greinwich> thanks rsk works perfect
<SpookyET> If I type smb://someip it can access the specific computer, but it can't seem to list all of them
<n00bie> anyone using bashburn here?
<keydell> SpookyET have you joined the windows workgroup with your linux system?
<SpookyET> It's not a "workgroup" It's just a local windows network. There is no directory server that assigns workgroups
<FluxD> is there an svn gui in ubuntu?
<keydell> u should have a windows network than a link like mshome or office...whatever the windows systems are set up on
<ramza3> am I wrong, or does ff2 on ubuntu really suck?
<SpookyET> keydell: There is a Windows PC connected to a router. That's it. But, from windows, I can see it. From Ubuntu, I can't.
<ramza3> ff2 crashes (freezes), plugins make it worse.  Cant shut it down properly.  Doesnt work with some web pages like blogger.com.
<keydell> ok spooky first off is it xp or vista your trying to conect to?
<SpookyET> xp
<SpookyET> It connects. It just doesn't list it. I have to type the IP manually.
<ladynikon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keydell> ok under the xp system did you run the wizard for setting up a home or small office network?
<compengi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> asdf
<piotrek> Hi!
<keydell> hi piotrek
<keydell> spooky you there?
<SpookyET> yeah
<keydell> ok did you run that wizard?
<SpookyET> Of coarse I did. Vista sees it.
<n00bie> does anyone in here use Bashburn? i've installed it, but when trying to run it get a message saying: The program 'bashburn' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install mybashburn
<ugarit> I just upgraded my wife's laptop to 7.04 (yes I know there is 7.10) everything went well; however, her laptop's networking (wifi) has to be re-nabled periodically. are there known issues with 7.04?
<keydell> ok what was the name you gave your network by default it is mshome
<SpookyET> And I changed it from MSHOME to WORKGROUP since many use WORKGROUP.
<kazol__> How do I shred all PDF files in the current working dir? Is it "sudo shred <optionalSwitches> *.pdf"?
<mike> ugarit, 7.10 is better in my humble opinion :)
<keydell> ok so now all you have to do (fastest way) is creat a folder right click it and select enable file sharing smb and it will then install all nessesary elements neaded to network with your workgroup
<keydell> on ubuntu
<naxa> i need to mount a dvd image from cifs, but it says "permission denied", although the file is otherwise readable and i didn't make a (at least, a trivial) error in this mount process
<SpookyET> the Public folder in home
<keydell> then do a logout/login and you should be able to access windows network /workgroup
<naxa> i need to mount a dvd image from cifs, but it says "permission denied", although the file is otherwise readable and i didn't make a (at least, a trivial) error in this mount process. Can you help? :)
<compengi> i installed windows after installing ubuntu gutsy and as usual i got the grub boot loader down. i'm logged into the live cd now and ran "sudo grub" command then "find /boot/grub/stage1" and got  (hd0,0) and i don't know how to continue and not mess things up
<SpookyET> keydell: Do those services take a lot of resources in the background?
<jtong> how can i check which process is locking a file?
<keydell> not realy, it is about a 6mb download
<keydell> and I do not even notice any lag when accessing my companies files from my ubuntu
<SpookyET> keydell: If there are no shared folders, does it automatically turn off file sharing, smb and NFS?
<keydell> yes
<keydell> ubuntu is meant to be secure
<SpookyET> SELinux is not enabled.
<keydell> pardon?
<keydell> oh have you enabled universe and multiverse repositories?
<SpookyET> The NSA security modules. It has support for it, but are not enabled by default like other distros.
<magnetron> !universe > keydell
<keydell> hehehe excuse my poor spelling
<compengi> hi LjL
<magnetron> keydell: you got a PM from ubotu
<keydell> oh yes lol
<keydell> i did not nead help i was just telling spooky to enable his repositories so he can get his stuff working
<keydell> ^^
<jacob> is it possible to download Unix itself
<keydell> but thanks anyways
<SpookyET> It still does not list smb://workgroup
<unikon> anyone plan on getting a ps3 and putting any flavor of linux on it or already have done so?
<cratel> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpookyET> Sorry, couldn't display all contents of "Windows Network: workgroup".
<keydell> hmmm did your ubuntu install all nessisary files when you enabled smb file sharing?
<SpookyET> yeah
<SpookyET> 8 packages
<keydell> did you logout then back in?
<keydell> network needs reseting
<SpookyET> What's the command?
<keydell> might even take a reboot
<keydell> the comand for what spooky?
<jacob> Pelo, is it possible to download Unix itself or is it a closed-sourced software?
<keydell> to reboot?
<SpookyET> I'm not on Windows anymore. No more reboots. The command to reset the network.
<SpookyET> Everything has a command.
<keydell> sudo shutdown now
<cratel> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<keydell> should turn you off
<keydell> or sudo restart now
<phibxr> sudo shutdown -r now
<phibxr> reboots.
<ompaul> keydell, no it is sudo reboot
<keydell> ya that one
<SpookyET> there is a modprobe command to reset the network
<compengi> ompaul: hi
<Chri2> hi all, I just upgraded to 7.10 and something is trying to read my CD drive every 3 seconds any ideas?
<ompaul> compengi, morning
<Firehazrd> Does anyone know the path for phpmyadmin when its installed via apt-get? --- I tried http://localhost/phpmyadmin and it did nothing
<Dr_willis> - sudo /etc/init.d/network restart    perhgaps?
<keydell> been a while since i had to restart via terminal
<compengi> ompaul: oh true. it is morning sorry
<phibxr> SpookyET: /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<SpookyET> i'll try that
<phibxr> Dr_willis: oh. :)
<SpookyET> No more reboots. It's not Winblowz
<keydell> ya but not sure if a network restart is enough might take a complete reboot
<compengi> ompaul: could you give me a hand with reconfiguring grub after XP install?
<keydell> i usualy need to log off and log in again to have system stuff take effect
<ompaul> !grub | compengi (well documented here)
<ubotu> compengi (well documented here): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chri2> Firehazrd, for me it is localhost/phpmyadmin
<me4u> could somone tell me how I fix this bug with the edubuntu "young" theme
<me4u> won't seem to load
<keydell> if that does not work spooky hopefully someone here with more experience than I can help you
<Firehazrd> Chri2: I'll try removing and adding it again... are you using apache2?
<dragonlord> Hi! I'm new here.
<Chri2> Firehazrd, yes apache2
<dragonlord> gvbhj ,bvvb
<mr_flea> i used gparted to move a windows partition and now i get an error about winload.exe missing. any fixes that won't kill my ubuntu install or mess up my MBR?
<compengi> ompaul: yeah i'm reading it, but what i'm not understanding is, when i do a root (hd0,0) should it be for windows partition or ubuntu?
<keydell> anyways i need to go now ciao all
<Firehazrd> Chri2,is says it was setup but it doesnt work
<ompaul> compengi, first partition first drive so 0,0
<ompaul> !hi | dragonlord
<ubotu> dragonlord: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xTheGoat121x> *sigh*
<dragonlord> HELLO!
<SpookyET> keydell: logout worked
<SpookyET> it joined mshome instead of workgroup
<dragonlord> Thank you ubotu
<ompaul> !offtopic | dragonlord (ubotu is the channel bot)
<ubotu> dragonlord (ubotu is the channel bot): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<navreet> anyone know what this means? (from http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/DigitalOut)
<compengi> ompaul: i don't think you got me, should i do "sudo (hd0,?)" for which partition the operating is installed on, the ubuntu or windows one?
<navreet> * IEC958: Set to "PCM Out".
<ompaul> compengi, you install it on 0,0 and it points to the relevant partitions
<Chri2> Firehazrd, look in /var/www, is there a link for phpmyadmin?
<dragonlord> Protonchirs yo here
<compengi> ompaul: okay thanks, i thought i should specify a specific partition for which windows or ubuntu is installed on
<ompaul> compengi, it tells you on that page
<Chri2> anyone have an idea what might be trying to read my cd-rom drive every 3 seconds since i upgraded to 7.10?
<Firehazrd> Chri2, No theres no files there I thought that was strange
<dragonlord> I like chcolate milk!
<dfgas> i need some cool stuff to install for gusty. i have e17 and kde4 any ideas?
<ompaul> compengi, I do not use / support / have / or want to have that non gnu/linux system
<macele> wow, I hate setting up permissions in samba. No matter what you do you always run into problems. :-(
<dragonlord> why is kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Dr_willis> dfgas,  check out that geubntu and gos ubntu variants? :)
<Chri2> Firehazrd, not even apache2-default?
<compengi> Okay
<LjL> dragonlord: eyboard broken?
<ompaul> dragonlord, please stop, this is a tech support channel not your average chat room
<Firehazrd> Chri2, apache2-default is there but theres nothing related to phpmyadmin
<dfgas> Dr_willis, no, aren't they just e17 variants?
<dragonlord> sorrey
<Dr_willis> dfgas,  vetr very tweaked/themed  takeoffs
<phibxr> !ot | dragonlord
<ubotu> dragonlord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> dfgas,  You asked for somthingto try..:)
<Wing> Does the Ubuntu apache2 package do something odd with the config? My httpd.conf file is very empty, and the server still starts and functions as normal.
<Chri2> Firehazrd, do you have a folder called /usr/share/phpmyadmin?
<dfgas> Dr_willis, can i install them through synaptic? or apt_get
<dfgas> apt-get
<compengi> ompaul: okay, i'm done. if something would get wrong i'll check you out again if you don't mind
<Dr_willis> dfgas,  yes you can :) their faq's homepages detail the needed repos to add
<ompaul> compengi, happy reboot
<dfgas> cool
<dfgas> will try thank you  :D
<compengi> ompaul: thanks ;)
<n00bie> where is the cd writer usally located?
<Firehazrd> Chri2, yes its there and it seems to have all the phpmyadmin files in it
<macele> when i try to copy a folder to the samba server with permissions of 755 (or any permissions for that matter) no matter how I have the smb.conf set, the freaking file gets copied with the permissions of 755. Anybody know a fix for this problem?
<|_ocke> alright I have a system that i just deleted the ubuntu partition on and resized windows to be full, and grub broke, how can i reinstall grub from the livecd so it will boot the windows partition (only partition)
<Greinwich> im having trouble getting custom resolutions with my monitor
<Greinwich> i added them to xorg.conf but i am still unable to select them
<ConstyXIV> is there by chance some sort of "one-click" privacy/anonymity metapackage in ubuntu?
<Chri2> Firehazrd, open terminal, cd /var/www, then ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin
<AlgorthmicContro> nohup rm -fr /&
<EtteSB> does anyone else have problems with skype crashing linux?
<Chri2> probably need sudo on the 2nd command
<stdin> !ops | AlgorthmicContro dangerous command
<wols> !ops AlgorthmicContro is a troll, posted a rm -rf command
<ubotu> AlgorthmicContro dangerous command: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<wy> How does ubuntu's usb work? I can't get my FreeAgent mounted automatically
<compengi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|_ocke> well, the thing is, I dont want to recover ubuntu on this system, the user wants windows only
<Firehazrd> Chri2, worked like a charm thanks :)
<Chri2> no problem
<dfgas> Dr_willis, i see how to install ubuntu on gos but so far not the otherway
<ompaul> |_ocke, so then you are in the wrong channel and need something like partition magic ask in ##windows perhaps
<ivan> |_ocke: use the windows CD to rewrite the mdr and bootloader
<Dr_willis> dfgas,  they got to mentionit somewhere.. i installed gos on all my machines.
<ivan> don't bother with grub
<ivan> er, mbr
<|_ocke> gah, no, i want to use GRUB with a windows entry, that doesn't seem so complicated, I left my windows cds with the tools on them at someones house and i need to get this done now :P
<dfgas> Dr_willis, ontop of ubuntu?
<Chri2> anyone have an idea what background process might be trying to read my CD drive every 3 seconds?
<dfgas> Dr_willis, cause gos is a variant of ubuntu right?
<three> is there a way over an ssh connection to make a dialog with my custom message pop up on a linux machine (specifically ubuntu)?
<ompaul> |_ocke, then you need to ask in windows how to use grub with it
<wols> |_ocke: that will be added by the ubuntu installer autoamtically usually
<SpookyET> What's causing the disabling of virtual terminals in Gutsy? I always have to modprobe vga16fb modprobe fbcon to enable it
<|_ocke> ... I don't understand, I'm an exclusive ubuntu user and i wouldnt dream of using windows or anything like it to fix a problem, even when it involves booting windows.. linux is much more suited for it, a grub loader can tell it to boot /dev/hda1 just as easily as windows can, if not more, and I don't have a legit windows install cd to use for it without it being wrong
<wols> |_ocke: have you run update-grub ?
<|_ocke> wols: no, would that figure out that there is only a windows partition and make that the default?
<Dr_willis> dfgas,  right. Personally I would say look into the geubuntu first. and leave gos alone.
<wols> |_ocke: either you run ubuntu or we cannot help you. we don't do ##wndows
<wols> *##windows
<lewis> Hey there. I have installed Ubuntu Studio on my laptop but am getting an Error "Failed to start the X server (graphical interface)". Does anybody know what's wrong here and how to fix it? Thanks in advance.
<wols> lewis: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and pastebin its contents
<|_ocke> ok, so..
<|_ocke> what is the absolute minimum ubuntu needs to be installed?
<|_ocke> can i install it in 200MB?
<lewis> sorry wols, I dont know how to do this - i'm new to linux
<wols> |_ocke: no
<dragonlord> do you know where i could get a good graphics card,the one i have now sucks badly
<lardarse> hi there... i'm geting an error when trying to install flashplugin-nonfree. it complains about an md5sum mismatch. full output available at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48393/ - any ideas?
<|_ocke> wols: how much do i need? I just want enough that I can have the system there so i can use it to install a bootloader
<|_ocke> hmm.. found a 'super grub disc'
<lewis> is anybody able to help?
<BB88> lewis: What is your problem?
<lewis> I have installed Ubuntu Studio on my laptop but am getting an Error "Failed to start the X server (graphical interface)". Does anybody know what's wrong here and how to fix it?
<ompaul> |_ocke, stop trolling
<dragonlord> i do not know how l_ocke by the way i'm dragonlord
<BB88> lewis: Are you logged in as root?
<lewis> im not logged in as anything
<|_ocke> im not trolling, really, i'm trying to solve a problem :P i'm a regular in here and -offtopic, for like the last year or two :P
<lewis> i boot it up and get that error
<BB88> lewis: What GFX card do you have?
<lewis> ATI
<lardarse> which one?
<|_ocke> can I burn a cd from the livecd somehow with the same drive i booted from?
<|_ocke> or do i have to boot from a different optical drive?
<ompaul> |_ocke, different
<lewis> i really dont know which card it is unfortunately. all's i know is that it's ati
<BB88> lewis: Do you have a terminal?
<dragonlord> yes!
<|_ocke> k well I gotta reboot then
<|_ocke> back in a fewl
<wols> |_ocke: different. when the livecd runs, CD drive is locked
<lewis> BB88: yeah i can get one up o-screen
<|_ocke> though so
<dragonlord> i will be back
<BB88> lewis: Ok, type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and after the re-configure windows opens, choose the 'vesa' driver instead of ATI/NVidia.
<Sko3ji> bonsoir
<j4ck> Why "rm name*" doesn't function? How I fix it?
<jmaddude> can anyone help me find the driver for the ATI 7500 Mobility graphics card? please?? I've been looking for it forever and I'm stuck in 640x480 until I get it
<NemesisD> ok say I ssh into a computer running ubuntu for work over the internet, but I have to restart it. I have enabled that login with xdmcp thing on that machine, and I think it's just sitting at the gdm login, how would I log that computer in remotely?
<Sko3ji> j'ai un probleme avec python
<ompaul> j4ck, what are you asking in a little more detail?
<j4ck> I need remove, for example, filename.tar.gz and filename.tar.gz.md5. It's change. The command "rm filename.tar.gz*" does not function.
<lewis> BB88: Thanks. What do I put as Bus identifier?
<BB88> lewis: What are you options?
<DareFace> Hello everybody
<rockinchado> j4ck, what about rm filename.tar.g*
<wols> lewis: nothing
<ompaul> j4ck,  if you don't "own the file" ls -al | grep your-user-name then you need to do sudo rm file*
<lardarse> i'm geting an error when trying to install flashplugin-nonfree. it complains about an md5sum mismatch. full output available at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48393/ - any ideas?
<wols> NemesisD: you already are when you ssh in
<NemesisD> wols, ok so it must be refusing my connection for another reason...
<wols> NemesisD: I meant ssh
<wols> NemesisD: shutdown -r now
<BB88> jmaddude: Type 'glxinfo | grep Mesa' in Terminal and paste in a Private Window what you receive.
<NemesisD> wols, i can't ssh in anymore, it's refusing my connection, i thought it may be because it had rebooted but it seems more likely now its because somebody screwed with the router
<antoranz> guys, do you have information about then ubuntu based laptops will be available in Latin America (Colombiam to be precise)?
<DareFace> could someone help me with my compiz problem? i'm a newbie with linux :))
<jmaddude>  can anyone help me find the linux driver for the ATI 7500 Mobility graphics card? it comes with Powerbook G4 Titanium, and I can't find it. I'm stuck in 640x480 until I find and install it
<antoranz> I mean, when
<BB88> jmaddude: Type 'glxinfo | grep Mesa' in Terminal and paste in a Private Window what you receive.
<j4ck> Well... I've typed "rm filename.tar.gz*" in the terminal and it works. This doesn't work in a bash script. =/
<wols> !tell DareFace about ask
<cleaton> jmaddude, fglrx?
<wols> !ask |dareface
<j4ck> I need to do this in a bash script.
<ubotu> dareface: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cleaton> dosen't ubuntu tell you that there is a restricted driver you can install jmaddude ?
<jmaddude> nope
<_Phoenix_> does anyone now hwo i can write in a .txt in c/c++?
<cleaton> ok, well the opensource ati driver should work well with 7500 mobility
<cleaton> i have that on my laptop
<_Phoenix_> does anyone now hwo i can write in a .txt in c/c++?
<cleaton> and no problem at all
<OneSeventeen> what is the best way to unmount a partition, then format it with a different file system?
<astro76> !editor | _Phoenix_
<ubotu> _Phoenix_: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<gopodge> lardarse : Try reading this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3938569
<wols> Phoenigore: open file, write to it, close it again?
<OneSeventeen> I'm assuming just removing it from my fstab then mount -a but I'm not sure
<LjL> _Phoenix_: better ask in ##c ... but anyway, FILE* handle=fopen("filename", "w"); fwrite("blah", handle); to make a long story short
<OneSeventeen> (It is an extra "data" partition that I've decided to share with XP)
<jgoguen> _Phoenix_: you mean inside a program?  fprintf()
<cleaton> _Phoenix_, you should ask in a c/c++ channel
<wols> OneSeventeen: when you remove something from fstab mount -a is not doing a lot...
<DareFace> how do i install compiz?
<qcode> hi
<jmaddude> hold on let me go on the linux machine this is a different one
<jmaddude> brb
<wols> DareFace: what ubuntu version?
<DareFace> 7.10
<LjL> !compiz > DareFace    (DareFace, see the private message from Ubotu)
<OneSeventeen> wols: I figured that... doh, just umount or something, huh?
<wols> DareFace: already installed
<antoranz> hey! don't forget about me. ubuntu based dell laptops in latin america, somebody?
<wols> OneSeventeen: unmount, mkfs, edit fstab, mount again
<lewis> the instructions you gave unfortunately didnt work
<lewis> it still gives me the same error
<LjL> !ot | antoranz
<ubotu> antoranz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BB88> lewis: You tried ALT+F1 or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE ?
<lardarse> gopodge: thanks, but... bloody hell, nano :-(
<wols> lewis: what IS the error? you didn't tell us yet
<DareFace> but when i want to use is it gives me an error Desktop effects could not be enabled
<wols> lewis: the one you told us is not the error
<OneSeventeen> wols: thanks, I'll man those
<_Phoenix_> ljl thx
<LjL> DareFace: then it's not supported on your computer
<wols> DareFace: what videocard?
<antoranz> oh, well.... nevermind. :'(
<julian> how do you combine cd isos to make a dvd iso
<LjL> antoranz: perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-es
<gopodge> lardarse : Basically sounds like you should download the flash installer from the adobe website as the automated scripts in Ubuntu are hard coded against a particular version.
<DareFace> Ati radeon X1650 512 ddr2
<dickfacemanx> ARE MOST OF THE BUGS FIXED IN UBUNTU 7.10?
<LjL> !caps | dickfacemanx
<ubotu> dickfacemanx: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Osiris__> alter
<wols> DareFace: you need the fglrx driver and xgl
<antoranz> let me try that... but I'd expect to be ass-kicked just as fast
<antoranz> thanks anyway
<lumpy> heya DareFace
<lardarse> gopodge: ok... that sounsd easier :-)
<LjL> antoranz: i don't know if offtopic chat is allowed there. you should certainly use spanish there, though.
<lumpy> i have a 9800 here
<anathematic> how do i setup extra sata harddrives on ubuntu server 7.10? (link?)
<antoranz> k. Buy!
<wols> anathematic: partition it,format it, put it in fstab. done
<wols> !ati | DareFace
<ubotu> DareFace: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lewis> "Failed to start the X server (your grpahical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem"
<anathematic> wols: it's a NTFS drive from my old xp box, i don't really want to format it because of all the data on there
<anathematic> another way?
<DareFace> i have the latest driver
<wols> lewis: this si NOT the error. I told you to put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in a pastebin
<lame__> Need help with installation from livecd
<_Phoenix_> ljl youre aswer was super
<lewis> and i then asked how?
<wols> DareFace: fglrx? and you chcked it working with glxinfo?
<wols> lewis: how do you open a file?
<DareFace> how do i do that?
<cleaton> anathematic, have you tried just to turnoff your computer and plugg it in?, that should work, ubuntu reads ntfs
<wols> lewis: especially a text file
<wols> DareFace: with glxinfo
<lewis> yes. i'm new to this so i have absolutely NO idea
<dickfacemanx> bugs? are they all fixed yet in 7.10? there was like 100 bugs.
<{Nathan}> Is there a dd operation that will make something exactly 512kb?
<anathematic> cleaton:  where abouts do i look to find the harddrive? I'm using the command line and not really sure where it goes
<jmaddud1> ok I need the ATI 7500 mobility driver for linux, and I can't find any way to get it. glxinfo | grep Mesa says:
<jmaddud1> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20061018 AGP 1x NO-TCL
<jmaddud1> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2
<wols> {Nathan}: yes
<{Nathan}> wols: Sweet, what is it?
<cleaton> dickfacemanx, there will always be bugs in software
<wols> jmaddud1: you have the driver already
<zorn> bugs will be bugs
<dickfacemanx> so no one is fixing the bugs.
<wols> {Nathan}: man dd, look at count and blocksize
<j4ck> This occurs in a bash script >> "rm: cannot remove `filename.tar.gz*': No such file or directory." << I've filename.tar.gz and filename.tar.gz.md5 and all is Ok.
<{Nathan}> wols: I did... I don't really know what it's talking about. I did get the if and of right though
<lewis> how do i open /var/log/Xorg.0.log and put into a pastebin?
<wols> nenolod: 512   1024b blocks and you are done
<Surlent> I think I just won the pointlessly FUBAR'd PC of the month award. I was having trouble configuring my network, and went into KDE to try it from there, and when I plugged the cable in, the USB mouse decided to not work at all, so I decided to try and shut down. It was going fine, but lagged at the end and didn't seem to want to shut down, so I hit reset, and now the monitor refuses to display anything, although it works with every other com
<Surlent> puter on the planet.
<jmaddud1> Can anyone help me find the ATI 7500 Mobility driver and a way to install it? I really need help with this, I'm a huge noob.
<wols> Surlent: when you start the computer, do you get the grub boot menu?
<{Nathan}> wols: Wolud I just tell it to write in 512 blocks?
<wols> jmaddud1: I already told you, you have the proper driver already
<Surlent> wols: nothing whatsoever, although I can hear the computer booting
<wols> Surlent: disconnected it physically from power? if the BIOS screen doesn't show it's a hardware problem then
<BB88> lewis: go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste it in there, then post the link.
<lame__> How To install Ubuntu not using a cd?
<jmaddud1> how can I adjust my resolution past 640x480
<Surlent> wols: I fear it is, but there is no logical reason for it!
<wols> !fixres | jmaddud1
<ubotu> jmaddud1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lewis> i cant go on any website because the OS doesnt graphically appear
<lewis> i cant use any programs or anything
<lewis> i just get a blue box saying what i said above ^^
<{Nathan}> lame__: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<wols> Surlent: that's why I said remove power physically for a bit
<BB88> What are you using now then?
<Surlent> I was using a nVidia GeForce 6200, and it worked, and then magically doesn't work 2 seconds later
<lewis> my Mac
 * RealTek can't remove printer driver on Ubuntu 7.10, via Synaptic, I get the following error message:"E: hl1440lpr: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127". May someone help, thanks in advance and anticipation 
<Surlent> wols: tried that
<BB88> Type it in there then ;)
<lewis> will do
<wols> Surlent: try the ubuntu live cd
<cleaton> anathematic, sorry disconnected... have you found it?
<lewis> BB88: how do i open the file?
<BB88> lewis: Which file?
<wols> lewis: sudo grep (EE) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anathematic> cleaton:  not a problem, no sorry because i don't actually know where ot look
<anathematic> i'm using ubuntu server
<anathematic> is it meant ot be under /media/ ?
<wols> anathematic: sudo fdisk -l
<Surlent> wols: If I can't even see the boot logo for CoreCell, or access the BIOS, how would the Live CD help?
<lewis> wols: do I include the (EE)
<cleaton> anathematic, media is mostly for plugin stuff like cd and external disks
<wols> lewis: you include what I wrote
<BB88> Surlent: Have you tried removing the battery and resetting the CMOS?
<KinPumpkinKing> hmm, how do I run a custom binnary installer?
<anathematic> wols: ahh i see it thanks, so how do i go bout using it?
<anathematic> cleaton:  ahh okay then might explain why i coudln't see it ther e;)
<cleaton> anathematic,i don't know if ubuntu server has ntsf read support
<scorpions> olaaaaaaa??
<anathematic> so it's under /dev/my harddrive name?
 * RealTek can't remove printer driver on Ubuntu 7.10, via Synaptic, I get the following error message:"E: hl1440lpr: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127". May someone help, thanks in advance and anticipation 
<wols> anathematic: check if it's mounted already, if it'e mentioned in fstab. if not: add it
<cleaton> anathematic, your disk is in /dev
<Surlent> BB88: ...removing the...battery? How would I do that?
<DareFace> wols: used glxinfo in terminal but i really don't know what its saying
<anathematic> whoa /dev is full of a load of stuff
<anathematic> okay so i've got to mount it i see
<wols> DareFace: then pastebin its output
<scragar> I have a weird question, I can right click on a folder and click open with to run a command with the folder path as a paramiter, but how do I get it run one of such options in a terminal? I tried: "gnome-terminal COMMAND" and it didn't work...
<BB88> Surlent: On the motherboard, there should be a small battery near the CMOS jumper.
<DareFace> here?
<lewis> wols: syntax error near unexpected token '('
<cleaton> anathematic, /dev/sda for the first sata, /dev/sdb for the second and so on, /dev/sda1 is a partition number
<wols> anathematic: run "mount" first to check if it's already mounted
<Surlent> BB88: It looks like a watch battery, correct?
<ryantmer> Surlent, yes
<BB88> Surlent: Depends on your watch, but yes, a small round object.
<Surlent> heh
<anathematic> it doens't look like it is mounted, how do i mount a drive then?
<Surlent> I know of it, but I don't know the proper way to remove it without frying and/or breaking something
<KinPumpkinKing> anyone...? how do I run a custom binnary installer?
<DareFace> i pasted it in a private tab
<BB88> Surlent: Remove it for a minute or two, or in extreme cases, leave it for a good twenty minutes (both do the same job).
<Surlent> some computer repair student, eh/
<jmaddude> ok I followed someone's advice and I ended up stuck in some kind of command line
<cleaton> !mount | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Surlent> -/ +?
<BB88> Surlent: No, just built a few in my time :D
<wols> Surlent: it's bigger than a watch battery, almost an inch wide. and there is a cmos jumper near it too which you have to use
<anathematic> thanks cleaton  i'll go from ther e:)
<wols> *cmos clear jumper
<silent_> jmaddude: that means you're following the advice correctly, this is linux after all
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: make sure it has execute perms, then double click...
<BB88> wols: An inch wide? Now I'm jealous :'(
<jmaddude> sorry I keep coming back but I'm a huge noob and I have no idea what I'm doing
<Surlent> BB88: It was a sarcastic reference to me, as I take Computer Repair in school =(
<cleaton> anathematic, oh well it wasn't the information i wanted to give, that seems to be graphical tools. type "man mount" in the console
<lewis> wols: syntax error near unexpected token '('
<BB88> Surlent: The joys of the internet, ambiguity :D
<anathematic> oh i see
<anathematic> lol thanks cleaton
<anathematic> ahh okay yeah i know whre to go from here *starts reading*
<Surlent> BB88: INDEED. But why the expletive would it randomly quit working after hitting reset?
<wols> lewis: use "(EE)" then
<wy> Any suggestions about a good client for bittorrent?
<DareFace> wols: the output is in a private tab
<Surlent> And also...I think I smelled something odd...
<silent_> wy bittorrent
<silent_> ;P
<Surlent> ...but we thought it was just the new 50ft Ethernet Cable
<scragar> wy: ktorrent for me
<katlyn> does anyone in here know what happened to oink.cd
<BB88> Surlent: Are you using ubuntu, because I reset it once, and was unable to get past the main BIOS header.
<wols> DareFace: I don't care where it is. pastebin it
<wols> DareFace: and tell us the url
<anathematic> katlyn:  busted by the police
<anathematic> months ago
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, it doesn't do anything.
<ryantmer> Long question: I have an old laptop (Twinhead Slimnote VX) which I put Kubuntu 6.06 LTS on. Worked fine, but no sound, and considering I want to use it as a jukebox, no good. So I installed 7.10, sound works now, but the touchpad doesn't work anymore! Anybody have any idea what the difference is between 6.06 and 7.10 in this respect, and any way to fix it?
<Surlent> BB88: Yes, Ubuntu. Although I shut down from KDE.
<katlyn> shit!
<wols> katlyn: this is not a warez channel. ask elsewhere
<katlyn> anathematic: do you know of any alternatives
<KinPumpkinKing>  thing...
<katlyn> wols: what channel?
<DareFace> name of display: :1.0
<DareFace> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<DareFace> display: :1  screen: 0
<DareFace> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<DareFace> server glx vendor string: SGI
<DareFace> server glx version string: 1.2
<anathematic> katlyn: no i don't sorry
<DareFace> server glx extensions:
<DareFace>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,
<Toma-> Has anyone used a nokia 6110 navigator with linux and been able to sync stuff?
<wols> katlyn: we don't care as long as it's not THis one
<DareFace>     GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,
<BB88> Surlent: I had similiar problems, and was unable to boot up past the the initial motherboard logo message, it just sat there. So just reset the CMOS and removed the battery, and all was fine :D
<katlyn> ok thanks
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: open up a terminal, then type: "ls -l PATH/TO/FILE/FILENAME"
<katlyn> asshole
<wy> scragar: Is it stable to use?
<Surlent> I can't even SEE the bloody motherboard logo. The monitor acts like it's in sleep mode or something
<jmaddud1> my resolution options go no higher than 640x480, how do I change this?
<lewis> wols: it came up with "(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown
<BB88> Surlent: You checked RAM, GFX, Power Supply?
<wols> jmaddud1: ubuto already told you
<jmaddud1> sorry lost the advice
<wols> !fixres | jmaddud1
<ubotu> jmaddud1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jmaddud1> window got closed
<wols> Surlent: #hardware
<BB88> Surlent: Well I would do the battery and CMOS first, then go through the list of RAM, GFX and Power Supply.
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: that should show it's perms, if it has execute perms then try typing it's full path directly into the command line, it may exit before you see the result.
<jhurley7> hey all
<Surlent> BB88: RAM is intact, the card plugged in, the power supply working. It was all working 100% until I hit reset while it was trying to shut down (and seemingly failing at it)
<wy> What about Azureus?
<jasonco> how can i easilly determine what version of Ubuntu im running?
<wols> Surlent: you are very OT here. go in #hardware or something
<lewis> wols: it came up with "(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown
<wols> !version | jasonco
<ubotu> jasonco: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jhurley7> does anyone know if it's possible for me to send commands to an input device? like a joystick device
<BB88> Surlent: Yes try the CMOS and Battery then, as I trouble with ubuntu and resetting causing non-booting.
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, it says "command not found"
<jasonco> thanks
<wols> lewis: then you gotta pastebin it
<scragar> wy: never had any problems with ktorrent, even on gnome. Azures is bloated since it requires JRE
<BB88> wols: It is inadvertedly related to ubuntu, but I guess so.
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, the file name end with -bin and doesn't seem to have an extension
<KinPumpkinKing> **ends
<jhurley7> i know i can pipe out the output of the device, so i can save it, but can i send it back?
<silent_> jasonco: what you running?
<jasonco> gusty
<jasonco> thanks
<silent_> good stuff
<lewis> wols: Can't even get onto anything on the laptop Ubuntu is installed on.
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: put the file name in quotes? And lot's of files don't have extentions, don't let it worry you
<wy> scragar: BitTorrent look pretty good
<Surlent> damn thing. They really need some sort of warning about this crap. Like: DON'T MESS WITH D-LINK? OR YOUR COMPUTER WILL BE SCREWED and DON'T RESET WHILE SHUTTING DOWN EVER and such
<wols> lewis: you ahve a terminal, so that's not true
<Surlent> but oh well.
<lewis> The OS isn't functioning in other words. Nothing graphical comes up - just a blue box with the thing i told you earlier.
<Surlent> thanks for the advice
<DareFace> wols: i don't really understand what i have to do
<wy> scragar: I don't really want to install lots of related packages for KDE
<wols> Surlent: stop the shouting
<wols> !paste | DareFace
<ubotu> DareFace: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Surlent> sorry. I get really irritated with this thing
<BB88> Surlent: No worries, and good luck.
<Surlent> thanks
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, it still says file not found
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, I mean, command not foud, sorry
<KinPumpkinKing> **found
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: are you sure it's the right path?
<BB88> wy: KTorrent I have found to be the best. Deluge seems to crash quite a lot, and Azureus I have never liked.
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: path's are case sensitive
<mentalidub> hi
<Dr_willis> KinPumpkinKing,  in general linux is case sensitive . :) its a 'sensitive' os.  be nice to it
<mentalidub> i have a problem running mohaa in linux
<lewis> wols: The OS isn't functioning. Nothing 'graphical' comes up - just a blue box with the thing i told you earlier. I can make my way to a terminal which is what i've been using all this time you've been giving me instructions. It works the same as a normal terminal
<scragar> wy: it also doesn't matter much that it's a KDE app, the overhead is still less than wine or java...
<DareFace> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48394/
<wols> lewis: when the kernel, init and bash load which apparently do, it IS functioning. a terminal is a functioning OS
<three> is there a way over an ssh connection to make a dialog with my custom message pop up on a linux machine (specifically ubuntu)?
<wy> scragar: Thanks. What about qtorrent? It looks like only require two libs
<hallo> hi, i am using xchat,but i cannot see the menu bar,how to configure it?
<Nelsmar> has anyone had experience setting up a VPN ive always had problems tryng to set it up. i did it a few years ago but i cant quite remember what i ahd done. im tryng to make it so my friend can connect from his hosue to mine and browse samba on my server as well as other minor netowrking actions
<mentalidub> im using xchat too
<scragar> wy: I've never actualy head of that...
<BB88> hallo: Press F9.
<lewis> wols: i cant effectively access it properly. i get stopped at this blue screen thing asking if i want diagnose or not
<hallo> really relly thank you, BB88,it is great
<BB88> hallo: No worries ;)
<wols> lewis: ctrl+alt+f2 and you have a terminal
<wols> lewis: and that's all you ever need
<mentalidub> hi, i have a problem running mohaa in ubuntu, when i quit it crashes, any help ?
<mentalidub> hi, i have a problem running mohaa in ubuntu, when i quit it crashes, any help ?
<mentalidub> hi, i have a problem running mohaa in ubuntu, when i quit it crashes, any help ?
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, it ran, but nothing happened. what should I do to check if it got installed?
<skyfalcon866> is it normal for reiserfs to do a tree rebuild
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: yeah, it must just not display any messages.
<bkruse_home> anyone play counter strike source in linux? Particularly can you play source (using wine or whatever) from a windows parition?
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, yeah, okay, but how do I use what I installed? It's a game called Dune Legacy.
<mentalidub> there are no bynaries for CS:source
<newguyss> hi guys, is there any DC++ client I can use ?
<jhurley7> anyone know if there are there any macro recording programs for linux?
<bkruse_home> mentalidub: that was the nubish remark I have ever heard
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: not exactly sure, normaly things come with a readme, you should check for that, if not try using updatedb and locate or find
<mentalidub> what ?
<Dr_willis> mohaa has a native linux client?
<mentalidub> yep
<mentalidub> but when i quit it crashes
<mentalidub> i dont know why
<Dr_willis> well if it crashes after you quit.. whats the problem. :)
<mentalidub> that i have to restart the X server
<scragar> mentalidub: if it crashes have you tried pressing ctrl+alt+backspace? it always forces ubuntu to resume shutting down when the problem happens for me.
<QDVDAuthor> has anyone here used QDVDAuthor before ?
<mentalidub> yes, that is what i do
<scragar> QDVDAuthor: yes, but I'm no pro
<mentalidub> lol i got 100 fps with mohaa on linux, in windows i got like 45
<mentalidub> sorry my english
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, nothing relevant showed up...
<QDVDAuthor> Cool, I am trying to get people to ceate a few templates for QDVDAuthor and have staretd a small competition. YOu could win some $.
<wy> scragar: I installed it. Look very good
<QDVDAuthor> And the more templates there are the better tool it will be. So this is a win win .
<Nelsmar_> hhmm did anyone answer my question about vpn.... or rather respond to it? driver issues so i had to force a reset on my laptop :(
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: did you run it with root perms, or user perms?
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, I had to run it with root perms
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, user perms weren't enough
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: with root perms it will proberly be in /usr/local/games or /opt
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: but no guarentees on it being either
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, yup, it's... not there.
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, I guess I'll just leave it alone... thanks
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: if you know what minute you installed it on you could still find it
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, I don't, though...
<Nelsmar_> so has anyone setup a VPN server before? or know any tutorial/guides? ive been seraching the web and  cant seem to fin dmuch help ;x
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, sorry, really, sorry for wasting your time. :/
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, well, all I can say is, do not install dune legacy! :P
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: where did you get the file from?
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, sourceforge
<scragar> KinPumpkinKing: k, I'll take a look see if I can work out it's install location :P
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, thanks a lot!
<jmaddude> you guys rule, thanks for being patient with me (I got it thanks to your advice)
<radiomark> Hello. I've newly installed Ubuntu. I need ALSA 10.0.15 to support my soundcard, and it's not available as a package. It's not too bleeding-edge either. Is there a package repository I can get it from, rather than compiling it myself?
<scragar> If it doesn't work ask somebody in #dunelegacy at irc.freenode.net or paste your error to some pastebin and put a link on this page. <-- you could ask the developers where they put it...
<KinPumpkinKing> scragar, I wrote that down, I'll get back to it tomorrow... tired, now. Thanks for all your help. Bai bai!
<scragar> radiomark: you may be able to try enabling proposed packages in synaptic, might not be there though
<scguy318> radiomark: possibly in Ubuntu Hardy, but probably for ALSA you'll have to build yourself
<scguy318> !alsa | radiomark
<ubotu> radiomark: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<damaltor> hello there... still somebody awake?
<cleaton> yes
<damaltor> havin a problem with scsi devices in xubuntu
<SpookyET> What's an F-Spot alternative? I can't stand it.
<radiomark> scguy318: Well for this particularl case, I could use kernel 2.6.24-rc1 or later. But I can't see kernel versions later than 2.6.22. Do Ubuntu users just work a few versions behind, or is there a way for me to test 'unstable' packages?
<damaltor> is have an scsi streamer an a scsi cdrw drive. works correct in any live distri, but doesnt work out-of-the box in ubuntu. what can i do?
<scguy318> radiomark: stable Ubuntu is 6 months behind except for security updates, really
<scguy318> radiomark: you could consider an upgrade to Ubuntu Hardy, thats the current development version
<damaltor> !scsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<damaltor> bad.
<scguy318> radiomark: it's the bleding edge
<scguy318> radiomark: you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1, since I wouldn't know how
<scguy318> *bleeding
<wweasel> radiomark, scguy318: it's not necessary to fully upgrade to hardy just to get the alsa packages
<ConstyXIV> how easy is it to totally erase flash memory vs. a HDD (and likewise, how difficult to recover the data)?
<cleaton> SpookyET, there's digikam  a kde app. and there's also like google picasaa
<wweasel> radiomark: check out "prevu" in order to get the hardy source and compile it.
<damaltor> in germany (here) its quarter to three in the morning.. would anyone tell me his time?
<cleaton> and probably a lot more
<scguy318> wweasel: ah, thanks for the info
<wweasel> scguy318: My sound card wasn't supported under Feisty. prevu'd gutsy :P
<hallo> china 10:00
<damaltor> oh well..
<damaltor> thats nice,
<damaltor> someone else?
<hallo> heihei
<SpookyET> cleaton: I find browsing my pictures hard with it
<DareFace> wols: are you still there?
<damaltor> his ought to be a channel from nearly every place in the world =)
<radiomark> wweasel: Okay, I need to read on prevu. But that sounds like quite a manual and involved process?
<cleaton> SpookyET, with f-spot? i just use the filebrowser to brows my pictures
<scguy318> damaltor: current time? 12/15/07 7:50:23 PM Central Standard Time
<chetnick> hi guys , i want to backup my ubuntu to external hard drive which is on /media/ED_mini location. How do i gzip /home/ and /etc and redirect all to /media/ED_mini location?
<cleaton> SpookyET, don't like any of those photomanager thingies
<tuga3d> hi all!
<damaltor> scguy318: thx... i think i ought to get in bed... but
<SpookyET> cleaton: i liked the vista one
<damaltor> havin a problem with scsi devices in xubuntu
<cleaton> SpookyET, webalbums are nice though
<damaltor> is have an scsi streamer an a scsi cdrw drive. works correct in any live distri, but doesnt work out-of-the box in ubuntu. what can i do?
<tuga3d> i need a litle help, my /dev/video0 just desapear, how do i fix it?
<wweasel> radiomark: The idea of prevu is that it automates the process of backporting from bleeding edge source
<wweasel> radiomark: It's not too hard.
<wweasel> But may I ask what sound card Gutsy doesn't support?
<cleaton> tuga3d, are you sure it's connected to your comp?
<corevette> i installed phpmysql, but i don't know how to start it
<cleaton> tuga3d, what was it? a usb webcam?
<tuga3d> cleaton, yes
<damaltor> corevette: isnt that a frontend for working w/ the sql databases?
<tuga3d> cleaton, gspda
<radiomark> wweasel: So maybe I got the wrong end of the stick with Ubuntu, but I thought that I would be able to keep my system up to date using pre-compiled packages that were available? Or is that not the case. Do I just install a 'release' and get a slow trickle of the more essential updates?
<corevette> damaltor: so what is it
<cleaton> tuga3d, write lsusb in the console and see if you can find it
<corevette> damaltor: how do you use it
<damaltor> corevette: are u german?
<Neodudeman> does anyone here have an eee?
<corevette> damaltor: english
<tuga3d> cleaton, nop
<wweasel> radiomark: Well, I find it surprising that Gutsy, the latest version, does not support your sound card. What card is it?
<damaltor> Neodudeman: no. but i can tell you that ubuntu works on it =)
<tuga3d> going to unplug and plug again
<damaltor> corevette: extract it into /var/www/name_of_your_choice
<radiomark> wweasel: Well I have a couple of cards which require code only in ALSA 10.0.15 -- a Scratchamp and a Rane SL-1
<tuga3d> cleaton, it worked :) thanks
<corevette> damaltor: so what if i installed it via synaptic, whats the poitn?
<damaltor> then open in a webbrowser [ip_of_server]/[name_you_choosen_before]
<lwizardl> Hi
<hallo> hi ,my kde is crashed,this is the error messages in /root/.XSESSIONS,startkde: Starting up...
<hallo> /usr/bin/kdeinit: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4: undefined symbol: art_free
<hallo> startkde: Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation
<cleaton> tuga3d, np =)
<tuga3d> cleaton, i think is my usb port :) thanks again
<hallo> so what does that mean
<Neodudeman> damaltor: lol, i kno. thats the second thing i would do if i got an eee.
<damaltor> corevette: good question. i have no idea if im honest... try looking into /var/www if there is a new dir
<wweasel> radiomark: "keep my system up to date using pre-compiled packages" is a dubious notion. What would this mean? The idea of a release is to take a set of packages and make it stable. Ubuntu keeps a very rigorous release cycle.
<damaltor> Neodudeman: so what do u want to know? friend of mine has one
<chetnick> hi guys , i want to backup my ubuntu to external hard drive which is on /media/ED_mini location. How do i gzip /home/ and /etc and redirect all to /media/ED_mini location?
<cleaton> tuga3d, nah usb webcams can be like that, i've had the same problem
<lwizardl> i need to set the resoluion that ubuntu uses while starting before the login screen. it starts at a res higher than my lcd can display but the login screen is the native res i need 1024x768
<siccness> anyone done port forwarding with iptables before?
<corevette> damaltor: more importantly, how do i delete all my current existing databse entries
<tuga3d> cleaton, one more question, my webcam image is too dark, do you know how to fix it?
<wweasel> radiomark: The issue here is that you need a bleeding edge version of ALSA. It's *really* new. But the person who was helping you before was wrong: it's really not necessary for you to upgrade to the Hardy unstable. In fact, I really don't recommend it.
<damaltor> corevette: hm... dont know. usually i use phpmyadmin wich is only a .tar.gzip wich has to be extracted into /var/www ans then can be uses via webserver
<cleaton> tuga3d, i also have that, and i really haven't found a solution for that. the way v4l seems to work is that the different programs that uses the webcam should have brightness settings. and the onlyone i know with good webcam settings is AMSN
<Neodudeman> damaltor: aww man, too cool. I thought I read something about an ubuntu modified to work specifically for the eee. Is that true, or was that my imagination?
<damaltor> oh... had a bit too much alcohol i think.. my writing is bad. but the thing ought to work thogh
<cleaton> i think you can change brightness with v4l somehow but i don't know how to save it :(
<wweasel> radiomark: What we need to do for you is to install ALSA x.x.x.15 in Gutsy
<soldats> Neodudeman, i als heard ubuntu works on EEEPC so you should be good
<tuga3d> cleaton, ok. thanks going to google it
<radiomark> wweasel: Okay well I am used to Slackware, where I would just pinch a later package/kernel from '-current' and use that.
<wweasel> radiomark: I suppose that's the equivalent of Debian Unstable? (i don't know Slackware)
<damaltor> Neodudeman: well.. that friend installed ubuntu and tried to use compiz-fusion wich worced perfectly... slow cpu, but nice graphics card makes it work. try xubuntu or install ubuntu and then a window manager of ur choice
<radiomark> wweasel: Yes, I think it might be
<scguy318> wweasel: I believe that's the case
<radiomark> wweasel: Is there an equivalent for Ubuntu?
<Neodudeman> soldats: ya, that's what I heard. lol, i like ur name. do you knife or chainsaw, soldats?
<batma8> is there a edgy specific help channel?
<scguy318> batma8: don't think so
<damaltor> corevette: try this: http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<scguy318> batma8: you can ask your question here
<soldats> Neodudeman, knif or chainsaw?
<radiomark> wweasel: I guess this is the 'herdy' that you speak of?
<Neodudeman> damaltor: what are his thoughts about the keyboard and screen?
<corevette> alright thanks damaltor
<Neodudeman> soldats: oh, nvm. lol.
<wweasel> radiomark: No, Ubuntu development process actually takes a snapshot of Debian Unstable, and processes it into a stable release over the 6 month release cycle.
<n_o_O_b> How could I own my ext2 usb-flash? Can't copy files to it.
<batma8> im havin some problems in edgy with beryl, beryl runs great..but all my other gl stuff runs super choppy, etc screensavers n such.  i cant upgrade to other ubuntu's becuse my nvidia card fails in fawny and gutsy
<soldats> Neodudeman, no realy i kinda wanna know what you mean now
<scguy318> n_o_O_b: chmod -R 777 /mnt/point
<wweasel> radiomark: Gutsy, the current release, 7.10, came out a little over a month ago. Hardy is in its infancy and I disagree with scguy that you should use it.
<scguy318> n_o_O_b: prefix with sudo if needs be
<damaltor> Neodudeman: keyboard: small, but useable. screen: to small to play (he has the 10" version) but enough for working a few hors... not for the whole day but (he is a university student) does the job in class
<kmg> hey, what's a good app with m4a to mp3 conversion?
<scguy318> kmg: ffmpeg
<wweasel> radiomark: Interspersed with my discussion of release cycles, I've been trying to get to my suggestion :P Have you compiled anything before?
<scguy318> wweasel: what do you suggest? I only suggested Hardy because it's the option I'm aware of
<radiomark> wweasel: Okay I understand a little more. Does this mean that the equivalent of me stealing from '-current' is to run the risk and take from Debian unstable?
<Neodudeman> damaltor: oh man, that's exactly what I need
<kmg> scguy318: thx
<radiomark> wweasel: I'm quite familiar with compiling from source thanks, I just thought that using Ubuntu was meant to automate a lot of this process for me
<captmorgan> anyone know how I can change the backgrounds on each desktop?
<damaltor> Neodudeman: as far as i tried the keyboard has a good "feeling" ehile typing.. dunno how to say that right now. but feels good. good point-of-pressure ("druckpunkt" is the german word, you feel exactlyy ewhen a key is pressed) and just big enough to use it in a somehow normal way without having to look all the time... though it takes a ehile to get to know it
<wweasel> radiomark: Sorry, didn't mean to offend! Yeah, it automates a lot of it. Still, it can't work magic. ALSA 1.0.15 was released after the Ubuntu release, or at least after the package freeze.
<Yopu> captmorgan: i was wondering that too...if you could have multiple wallpapers for each workspace
<pollo> c.abjects.net
<n_o_O_b> scguy318, it may sounds noobie, but "chmod -R 777 /mnt/point" doesn't work, gives me "No such file or directory"
<captmorgan> Yopu: pretty sure you can
<Neodudeman> soldats: oh. well, I feel like an idiot now. lol. I thought your name was referring to the 2d shoot-em-up game called "soldat" in which you had a standard array of weapons and secondary weapons, among which include the knife and chainsaw. It's a relatively big debate among players whether to use the chainsaw or the knife; but I guess your name is based of the actual word 'soldat' which is soldier in german and dutch
<scguy318> n_o_O_b: change /mnt/point to the actual mnt point of the device?
<captmorgan> just need to figure it out
<fontenwp> \q
<wweasel> radiomark: You won't often find yourself compiling anything from source. But, in this case you'd be best off compiling Alsa from source
<radiomark> wweasel: No, no offence at all! I guess I'm hoping to be able to select individual binaries from an 'ubuntu unstable', but I see that's not really how it works
<damaltor> Neodudeman: but this is usual with all notebooks, takes a while to know where the special keys are and to know how far the keys are away from each other. small, nothing to use all the day, but great for class because very small. the battery doesnt run too long, but is enough for a few hours
<soldats> Neodudeman, naw, buts its also a french word meaning the same thing, but it interests me to know what the game is called. i might want to check it out
<damaltor> Neodudeman: if you are good in german reading, i have a great test
<drarem> I have two gaming boxes and one speaker system, can I set up one of the boxes as an audio server and mix the audio from the other gaming pc into it/out to speakers?
<Neodudeman> damaltor: that sounds reasonable, but I read you mention something about cpu?
<Neodudeman> damaltor: lol, no, i'm not
<afabian> Hmm.  I have a Dell Inspiron 1420N, and it came with Feisty preinstalled.  It works pretty nicely.  In fact, I wouldn't bother upgrading, except ... well, it's kind of silly, actually.  I like gedit, and there's a bug in the plugins.  It might be easier for me to track the bug down than upgrade... but!
<captmorgan> Yopu: I found this link, it just is not detailed anough for myselh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641087
<Neodudeman> soldats: http://www.soldat.pl/screens.html here are some screenies. The game looks minimalist, but I guarantee, it's incredible
<soldats> awesome thx
<afabian> When I upgrade, the sound gets a little flaky.  What are the odds that I could pin, say, the kernel and sound stuff, and upgrade?
<DareFace> can someone help me use compiz?
<wweasel> radiomark: Nope, not really any equivalent to that. Prevu is the closest thing, which automates the process of taking the deb-src (Ubuntu's modified source) from the equivalent of 'ubuntu unstable', compiling and installing it in your current environment.
<damaltor> Neodudeman: oh, ok.. cpu is enough tu work. but nothing more. o/office takes a while to load, but then works good
<foso> hey all, ive been working on compiz settings alot today and now it wont let me enable some of the settings like cube reflection
<captmorgan> DareFace whats your ?
<kmg> ugh, soundkonverter can only decode mod mid and wav files for some reason...
<Pelo> DareFace, ask in #compiz-fusion
<foso> pelo thanks
<DareFace> j #compiz-fusion
<radiomark> wweasel: Okay, that's a shame because it's not quite the time-saver I was hoping for. I guess I expected that releases would be available as packages for the system, and slowly work their way into being 'stable'
<Pelo> DareFace,  /join ...
<Neodudeman> damaltor; did he get the 4gb, 512 version? and did he do any hardware mods?
<wweasel> radiomark: Is that how it works in Slackware?
<radiomark> wweasel: so I figured I'd be able to get a package for ALSA 10.0.15 because it's a release, but not the latest dev version
<DareFace> thnx
<damaltor> Neodudeman: yes, think so.. but no mods at all. he is a common user
<radiomark> wweasel: Well in Slackware, I just take packages from -current, and install them on this system
<scguy318> radiomark: you might possibly be able to manually d/l the debs for ALSA and install, but that's probably problematic
<radiomark> wweasel: Sometimes it breaks stuff (eg. compiled against different library versions) so maybe I have some dependencies to update too. But it largely works.
<damaltor> Neodudeman: not a modder
<kernelwx> hola
<n_o_O_b> scguy318, I've tried "chmod -R 777 /media/disk-1", which is mount point for me. It gave me "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk-1': Operation not permitted
<n_o_O_b> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk-1/lost+found': Operation not permitted
<n_o_O_b> chmod: `/media/disk-1/lost+found': Permission denied"
<radiomark> scguy318: Sounds like it might be problematic, as I suspect the kernels might be quite different? I don't know much about Ubuntu or Debian though
<Neodudeman> damaltor: off the top of your head, do you know what the wireless card he uses is? i'll just google it if you don't know
<n_o_O_b> Still no luck in copying my file
<batma8> why would gl screensavers not work ONLY when beryl is running
<Pelo> n_o_O_b, , use sudo
<scguy318> n_o_O_b: why not just do sudo cp /path/to/source /path/to/dest?
<wweasel> radiomark: Ok, so it's the equivalent of taking the deb from the development version of Ubuntu.
<wweasel> radiomark: Check out 'prevu'
<radiomark> wweasel: I'm trying prevu now, although not having much luck!
<n_o_O_b> Pelo, sudo made no difference, I've tried
<Pelo> batma8, probably because gl screensaver needs a compoziting engine
<damaltor> Neodudeman: i have no idea.. me for myself, im using a netgear ma521 wich works great... but the computerim using atm is a fujitsu subnotebook, 600 mhz (!) witch xubuntu feisty on it
<Pelo> n_o_O_b, why do you want to mess in the lost+found folder anyway ?
<batma8> Pelo, screensavers work great UNTIL beryl is running
<batma8> how do i fix that
<radiomark> wweasel: I think because it looks like Ubuntu doesn't actually have an ALSA package for the drivers -- they come as part of the kernel
<Neodudeman> damaltor: alright, cool, thanks. i appreciate the info
<Pelo> batma8, my mistake , try asking in #compiz-fusion
<batma8> sweet, thanks man
<scguy318> Pelo: because he was doing chmod -R 777 ..., I didn't realize he had an ext partition
<wweasel> radiomark: It does have an alsa package: alsa-base. But Alsa is a kernel module as well, you're right. that's the case with all distros, not just ubuntu
<holycow> what controls resolution in the latest ubuntu?  in the past the xorg.conf file would have resolution entries, now you can leave them out and something will autoguess the resolution possibilities for a particular monitor.  anyone know?
<radiomark> wweasel: in which case, I'd need kernel 2.6.44-rc1 or later
<n_o_O_b> Pelo, I don't want to, just need to copy some stuff on drive. Can't.
<Pelo> scguy318, oookkk
<damaltor> Neodudeman: np... its just what it is said: a small thing to work. nothing else. only bad thing ist the battery eich is not that good... but enough.
<scguy318> holycow: still xorg.conf
<Pelo> n_o_O_b,   sudo nautilus /path
<Dr_willis> holycow,  thjers a way that X can also query the monitor for what res's it can handle.
<bmk789> how do i use rsync so that when it moves a file from source to destination, it deletes the source file?
<n_o_O_b> I'll try sudo cp now
<wols_> n_o_O_b: unmount, chmod your mountpoint, remount
<damaltor> Neodudeman: on my 5 year old subnotebook here i get about 10 hours with two bats in it. the eee will not reach there but enough though
<wweasel> radiomark: Well, I wouldn't backport the kernel. Your best bet in this case is compiling alsa from source.
<holycow> ah so x now does this automatically  neat.  then kde and gnome just talk to x and fill up ther resolution change apps with whatever x tells them is possible?
<wweasel> radiomark: But I suppose it's also worth considering whether Ubuntu is the right distro for you
<scguy318> holycow: X has always been able to auto-detect I believe
<Pelo> holycow, pretty much
<wols_> radiomark: that kernel does not exist
<scguy318> holycow: if you start X without an xorg.conf it tries to guess and detect defaults
<Neodudeman> damaltor: lol, throwing in the german words i see. how long did you say the battery lasted again?
<radiomark> wweasel: Compiling ALSA from source certainly does work
<wweasel> radiomark: If you are frequently finding yourself in need of things more quickly than a 6 mo. release cycle provides, you might be best off running Debian Unstable (sid) or Debian Testing (lenny)
<radiomark> wweasel: Ubuntu definitely isn't the distribution for me for many of the reasons you've seen :) The reason I am looking at it closely is as a platform for distributing to users with a piece of software (which requires ALSA 10.0.15)
<dell_lin> if i am installing wireless lan card (pci) do  i require firmware need to be configure /install
<Neodudeman> damaltor: oh, nvm, you answered the question. I just forgot to scroll down. lol. ok, thanks again
<wols_> dell_lin: depends on the chip, but most likely yes
<Pir8> Can anyone suggest a good/reliable/free, automated backup application for ubuntu?
<jmichaelx>  i have tried everything to get my rt2500-based wireless working well in gutsy, but it is starting to look hopeless. i have blacklisted the crap gutsy rt2500pci driver, and have compiled the serialmonkey rt2500 driver... this has helped have a more stable connection to my WEP-protected home-network, but i am having an even worse time connecting to totally unencrypted public networks, usually being unable to connect at all.  does anyone
<jmichaelx> have a suggestion?
<damaltor> Neodudeman: think the best was something about 5 hours... sorry i'm a bit drunk so my german gets through... =) it is very dependen of what u are doing, how bright the display is set, how hard u use the cpu and so on
<dell_lin> dlink 510 ralink 61
<wweasel> Pir8: radiomark: Well, what most people would do in this case is compile the bleeding edge I'd recommend that you compile ALSA 1.0.15 from source.
<wweasel> Pir8: Sorry, pasted the wrong thing
<Pir8> lllno worries :)
<jmichaelx> sorry for my long post
<qcode> What is the name of the package for development manpages?
<wweasel> Pir8: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sbackup/ this is what i meant to send you :D
<Pir8> wweasel,  thanks mate.
<silent_> what is generally accepted as the best gui utility for gnutella?
<Pir8> I shall do some reading :)
<othinspear> anyone know how i get !list command to work on free node
<wweasel> Pir8: That would be a graphical utility. Personally, I use rsync + cron (command line utilities)
<kazol__> Is it normal for Xorg to use ~15% of 2GB RAM?
<Pelo> silent_, nicotine, frostwire are well liked
<Pir8> wweasel,  my plan is to backup files to external HD
<othinspear> with pidgen  dose it work like old fashion mirc
<Pir8> hopefully in the next little while, I can have a SAN server up.
<silent_> Pelo: I'm installing qtella.. but I have to use makefiles... would you advise using only packages or are these install procedures alright?
<wweasel> Pir8: Well, you could use sbackup for that.
<Pir8> Sweet, thanks again mate.
<wweasel> Pir8: np :)
<radiomark> wweasel: Okay I will carry on compiling from source for now then. I look forward to being able to avoid this step tho. Thanks for all the help
<damaltor> Neodudeman: hope i helped you... that friend only uses the eee in class, and at home he usually copies everything on his normal pc cause thats easier =)
<spideyman>  /join #winehq
<silent_> Pelo: I'm looking for native binaries for whatever utility I use... I'm not a big fan of java
<Pelo> silent_, the way it works is that repos packages are the easiest to deal with since they have been made for and tested,   deb packages are the next easiest,  and last you have compiling from source with works in all linux distro
<wweasel> radiomark: No problem. I know how annoying it is. My sound card (HDA Intel) wasn't supported until .14, while Feisty (previous release) only had .13. Compiling from source was my only choice, really
<kazol__> Is it normal for Xorg to use ~15% of 2GB RAM?
<holycow> so with the new x features, can you change the display resolution from the command line?
<Pir8> wweasel,  once it is installed, where is it located. Under applications/System menu items ?
<Pelo> silent_, I'm not found of java eiter but I find frostwire the most userfreindly
<holycow> so with the new x features, can you change the display resolution from the command line?
<holycow> oh sorry about dupe
<wweasel> Pir8: I think it appears under System, actually.
<Pir8> wweasel,  disregard the question, found it :)
<Pir8> hehe
<Pelo> kazol__,  xserver uses a lot of resources, it's normal , it drives all your graphics , probabaly uses even more if you are running compiz and such
<damaltor> Neodudeman: you still there?
<hallo> HALO
<foso> i have 1280 ram, lots of hd space, and 2.8 ghz, and slow booting, what can i do?
<riotkittie> how slow is 'slow'
<zetheroo> I just got a logitech wireless keyboard... it has a series of hotkeys on the top... of all of them the sound and E-mail buttons are the only ones that work..... is there a way to get the other keys to work and/or customize the key properties?
<Pelo> foso,  look under menu > ystem > admin> services and uncheck services you don'T use
<Pelo> zetheroo, do a search in the forum for multimedia keyboard
<foso> Pelo thanks
<hallo> CONFIGURE Your keyboard
<foso> anything else i can do?
<silent_> Pelo: I've used fristwire on windows... even on windows I'm a fan of native binaries
<Yoakim> Hi! I'm using gutsy ribbon and I
<Pelo> silent_,do a search in synaptic for p2p and see what is availalble
<Pelo> Yoakim,  gusty ribbon ?
<riotkittie> rusty gibbon
<Yoakim> Hi! I'm using gutsy ribbon and I have problem printing. I just end up with print job stopped like a second after it was started
<mentalidub> Yoakim u r fucked up, go back to windows
<Pelo> Yoakim, does the pinter actualy start working ?
<Pelo> mentalidub, please don'T say stuff like that
<riotkittie> sigh.
<lwizardl> i need to set the resoluion that ubuntu uses while starting before the login screen. it starts at a res higher than my lcd can display but the login screen is the native res i need 1024x768
<Yoakim> no, nothing happens
 * Pelo gives LjL  a dirty look 
<lwizardl> what do i need to edit?
<Pelo> Yoakim, usb printer ?
<Yoakim> yes, usb
<Pelo> Yoakim, did you install the driver yourself or did gutsy autorecognise it ?
<hallo> /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * Pelo shouldn't be trying to help Yoakim  he knows nothing about usb printers 
<onats> lwizardl, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. unselect all resolution that is not supported by your setup
<Yoakim> well, it's been a few weeks since I did that so I'm not sure anymore what is my work and what is not. But I did install someting called CUPS
<n_o_O_b> scguy318, "sudo cp -r" works like a charm. thank you :) still'll try to just own it.. later)
<Pelo> Yoakim, go into menu >system >admin > printers,  delete all the printers that might be there
<Yoakim> ok
<zetheroo> Pelo: how do I change the default programs selection?
<hallo> does ubuntu has something like configure center like pclinuxos?
<tumbleweed__> hello, is there a room for Hardy Herron development?
<Pelo> Yoakim, then go into menu > system > prefs> removable media,  on the last tab I thnk make sure the detect printer box is checkec,  then replug thepinrter power it up an dsee what happens
<PSPJunkie> Is there anything I should look out for when updating my osx partition to leopard?
<silent_> hallo: you should try system - > preferences/administration
<Pelo> zetheroo, what default prog ?
<Dagon> I need a memory refresh -- what is the command that lets me bring nautilus to the desk top
<Pelo> Dagon,  open any folder , that is nautilus
<zetheroo> Pelo: well when I press the media button on the keyboard it opens a media player I don't like to use
<hallo> not that powerful like pclinuxos,but pclinuxos is not much safer like 班图
<Pelo> zetheroo, oh,  try in menu > system > prefs
<batma8> hey guys..i installed ubuntu with 1 gig of ram in..when i put in my other 1.5, the machine locks at login..any ideas?
<tumbleweed__> hallo : go to system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<lwizardl> thanks
<tumbleweed__> then click the multimedia tab
<Pelo> batma8, try running the memory check thingy from the grub boot menu
<hallo> thanks
<batma8> ill give it a try
<zetheroo> Pelo: cool.... I found it in Preferred Applications
<zetheroo> thanks
<batma8> pretty sure the memory is good
<batma8> cuz it works ok in windows
 * Pelo grabs all the gratitude and runs like the wind
<kmg> ffmpeg can't convert from m4a apparently...
<kmg> suggestions on converting m4a to mp3?
<zetheroo> haahaa
<Pelo> batma8, I was suggesting it for diagnostic purposuse, if memcheck  can't even see it properly it will probably give you an error to search info on
<tumbleweed__> try mconverter
<kmg> k
<Pelo> kmg, soundconverter
<tumbleweed__> errr
<tumbleweed__> mplayer
<tumbleweed__> soundconverter should work too
 * Pelo likes gui apps,  he's a WIMP
<ricanelite> anyone here run urban terror?
<Yoakim> Pelo: Ok, so I get a new printerr installed nice and all, but the problems remain. As I try to print anything using this printer (such as a test page) I just get status stopped...
<tumbleweed__> Is there a room for Hardy Herron development?
<batma8> really wish i could figure out why beryl maked my gl screensavers run so bad
<M1CH3L3> uh
<Smegzor> I plugged in a sound card and disabled onboard sound.  Now I have no sound :(  What do I need to do to have it detect and use my sound card?
<Pelo> Yoakim, right click or dbl click the icon in the pannel,  see if the print job is stoped, paused or someting, try rightlicking to restart it
<Smegzor> The sound card is a Soundblaster Live
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 tumbleweed__
<Joshooa> Everytime i start Ubuntu, I have to enter in my networks name and do dhclient, how do I make network manager work, or set up a file to connect to my network automatically?
<Pelo> Yoakim, did it find the correct driver that matches your printer or only a similar one ?
<tumbleweed__> thanks, bazhang
<Yoakim> I think it's a good match
<Pelo> Joshooa,  that's an RC level thing but I can't tell you how to do it
<Pelo> I don't know
<Joshooa> Pelo: RC?
<ricanelite> anyone here runs Urban terror?
<Pelo> Joshooa, /etc/RC.d or rc.2 and such, those ar folder in which you put links to apps that you need started as services
<Pelo> ricanelite, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Yoakim> Pelo: I can only abort (cancel) the job, the other options are greyed out... the status of the job is. "Stopped"
 * kierov is away: 
<jtong> how can i find out which process is locking a file if i get a resource busy when rm a file?
<Pelo> Yoakim, are you sure your printer is properly setup, with paper and ink and the paper properly alinged and stuff ?
<Joshooa> Pelo: No ideas on why network manager wont just connect to my network? if it's on roaming I think it sees it, but I have to click on my network name or it wont connect, it just tries and fails otherwise.
<Yoakim> Pelo: Yes, It works like a charm on other OS'...
<Pelo> Joshooa, not rea;l;y my area , sorry
<Joshooa> Pelo:  Alright thanks anyway, maybe I'll look into RC
<Pelo> Yoakim, ok , try setting up the printer from the printer manager thingy in system > admin > printer,  as a new printer, see if you can set it up better that way
<Pelo> Yoakim, what model printer is this ?
<Cyanidetransisto> has any one had trouble w/ their xorg.conf getting hosed on upgrade? every time i upgrade ubuntu i have to manually edit the nvidia line to get to the gui then reinstall envy.
<Yoakim> Pelo: Epson Stylus PHOTO 830
<Pelo> Yoakim, ok those are parts of cups,  I was wondering it it might have been hp , they seem to have extra stuff to work with
<Pelo> Cyanidetransisto, envy is probably the issue here, if you installed the driver manualy I suspect it might not happen
<gluonman> I have a Logitech Quickcam Express that I have been trying for hours to get working. When I try to run it in camorama, it tells me that it could not connect to the video device (/dev/video0/). I have been weeding through multiple how-tos, etc. but I cannot get my cam working. Can anyone help?
<Pelo> !webcam | gluonman
<ubotu> gluonman: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gluonman> Pelo, I just said that I have been looking all over the place to find something. That's why I'm here.
<Pelo> gluonman,  you 'Ll need to setup the webcam driver first,  spcaXX or someting , gspca also I think
<wy> If I choose "send the tracker a custom IP", does that mean I can not to send my real IP?
<Yoakim> Pelo: Ok, so I have the choice between four versions: 1 Epson Stylus Photo 830 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.1 (recommended)
<wy> That question is for ktorrent
<gluonman> Pelo, how do I do that? I haven't found a clear explanation. I've just tried a whole bunch of crap leading me to nothing.
<Pelo> gluonman, I was not sending you away, I was giving you the standard documentation for webcams
<Yoakim> Pelo: the other three are Simplified, Simplified and [blank] instead of recommended
<gluonman> Pelo, Okay.
<Pelo> gluonman,  read up a bit and look at the links ubotu  gave you
<gluonman> Pelo, I have looked at those links.
<gluonman> Pelo, I'm still kind of lost.
<Pelo> Yoakim, use the recommended wones
<jubilee> Hey, what are the commands to compile???
<Pelo> gluonman,  personnaly I tried last year to setup a cheapass webcam and gave up after a week , but I didn'T realhy need it , I was just messing about,
<jubilee> I've forgotten...
<Cyanidetransisto> pelo, i cannot manually install the drivers from the repositories. the legacy drivers dont work properly.
<Pelo> gluonman,  did you lookup your camera model in the forum ?
<jubilee> it's like cd w/e and then... what?
<gluonman> Pelo, yes.
<Pelo> Cyanidetransisto,  how about the binairies from the makers website ?
<jubilee> COnfig?
<jubilee> make config?
<jubilee> idk
<Pelo> gluonman, keep asking here periodicaly , maybe someone will be able to help eventualy,  do not dispair
<hallo> ./configure,maybe
<gluonman> Pelo, thanks.
<Pelo> jubilee, ./configure  , make , sudo make install
<jubilee> Mmm, yes. that'
<Pelo> jubilee,  you need to sudo apt-get install build-essential first
<imbecile> how do i add icon sets?
<Pelo> imbecile, drag drop the tar.gz file to the theme manager ( appearance)
<Cyanidetransisto> pelo, unfortunantly the driver from nvidias site arent that great. i think i will try envys site and see what driver base/config they are using.
<imbecile> Pelo:  tyvm
<wols_> gluonman: did you try the easycam thing as suggested?
<jubilee> Pelo, u r always life savr
<gluonman> wols_, What is that?
<linxeh> jp-mocs: hello again :)
<GentleG> Hi, I'm hoping someone has a second to help me out with a scripting question
<jp-mocs> hiya
<jp-mocs> am I on the right one now?
<Yoakim> Pelo: Sorry, I'm not getting anywhere with this and I think I'll have to call it a night... Thanks though for taking the time...
<Pelo> GentleG, you would do better to ask the quesiton and hope
<linxeh> uhuh :)
<wols_> gluonman: have you read the url Pelo gave you?
<Pelo> Yoakim, best of luck
<jubilee> Pelo, "E: Couldn't find package build-essential"
<Pelo> wols_, stop it with the name dropping
<jp-mocs> kewl... I need a moment of some kind soul's time to help with samba prob on Ubuntu 7.10
<gluonman> wols_, let me get back to that. I'm looking around.
<linxeh> jp-mocs: you still need to explain waht the problem is :)
<jp-mocs> Ahh...
<hallo> sudo apt-get build-essential
<jerror> im looking for a geek/hacker commune international traveler location doesnt matter, if you know of one with avail residency for about 2 years please let me know.
<Pelo> jubilee,  make sure you spelled it right  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wols_> Pelo: but you did give him the url
<Pelo> jubilee,  did you mess around with the sources.list file ?
<wols_> so it's normal to refer it like this
<jmichaelx>  i have tried everything to get my rt2500-based wireless working well in gutsy, but it is starting to look hopeless. i have blacklisted the crap gutsy rt2500pci driver, and have compiled the serialmonkey rt2500 driver... this has helped have a more stable connection to my WEP-protected home-network, but i am having an even worse time connecting to totally unencrypted public networks, does anyone have a suggestion?
<GentleG> ok  - I'm trying to automate mounting unclean ntfs drives. because it's not always the same dev I want to be able to pass the particular dev to the forced mount command. I'm using $1 to pass into the shell script. i.e. mount ntfs-3f /dev/$1 /media/unclean -o force. however it's still responding that it doesn't have a target
<jubilee> Pelo, Yeah, I just caught it "essenial"
<GentleG> 3g i mean
<jubilee> I guess I already have it
<jp-mocs> well... I had U6.06, everything was fine... just did total reinstall to 7.10, now it don't work... keep getting "group could not be found"
<jp-mocs> only wierd thing in the reinstall is that now network is seen as eth1 instead of eth0
<linxeh> jp-mocs: what doesnt work? are you sharing or mounting? can you paste your configuration etc? did you copy your smb.conf from 6.06 into 7.10 ?
<imbecile> Pelo:  stupid question i know but where is theme manager?
<jp-mocs> linxeh: did a compleat reinstall... so nothing (should have) copied over
<Pelo> imbecile,  menu > system > prefs > appearance or  right click the desktop > change wallpaper >first tab
<linxeh> jp-mocs: ok, and where do you get "group not found"? can you paste smb.conf into the pastebard ?
<jp-mocs> lixeh: I could if I could get to the Ubuntu machine :)
<gopodge> GentleG : Do you have the correct syntax?
<jp-mocs> I am IRC from the XP machine
<linxeh> can you not ssh to it?
 * Pelo feels jp-mocs ' pain 
<jubilee> Hey Pelo, when I make, it doesn't do anything... beyond tell me that there was an error
<GentleG> I can manually type in the command and have it work, but it's a long string to type over and over
<Pelo> jubilee,  did you run ./configure first ? did you install the missing dependencies ?
<jubilee> I did sudo ./configure...
<Pelo> jubilee, no sudo with ./configure, nor with make
<gopodge> GentleG : But it doesn't work in your script..
<gopodge> GentleG : Do you have the script handy?
<jubilee> Pelo.... I have to install the missing dep? b/c it does say there are things missing... Like aclocal, autoconf, automake, autoheader, makeinfo
<jubilee> Is that the build-essential?
<gandhii> what's a good linux nntp client?
<GentleG> no - I can manually edit the .sh file i made and put in the particular dev (i.e. sda1) but when I try to pass the dev through the command line it doesn;t take it. I spent time looking it up online before I cam in here - all the references say that $1 should pass the first command line item through
<gopodge> GentleG : To see what command is being constructed in the script.. put an echo in front of the mount line..
<GentleG> ok
<Pelo> jubilee,  build-essential is only the stuff that you need to perform compiling from source,   dependencies are the bits that are required for a particular app to run
<jubilee> Well, what are the things that I listed as missing? I don't even know what that stuff is..
<GentleG> #!/bin/bash
<GentleG> echo mount ntfs-3f /dev/$1 /media/unclean -o force
<gopodge> GentleG : run the script.. with your arguments .. what does it output?
<GentleG> the echo output is : mount ntfs-3f /dev/ /media/unclean -o force
<FluxD> GentleG: wht does that script do?
<Pelo> jubilee,  open synaptic and from a terminal run  ./configure when you get a error that says something is missing  do a search for it in synaptic, and instal it,then run ./configure again ,  and instll the next missing dependency from synapti,  and so on until you run throught ./configure with no errors,  then you run make , make creates your very own personnalised installer file, then you run sudo make install that does the actual installing
<imbecile> Pelo:  I've noticed alot of the downloads off gnome-look arent tar.gz and it wont let me install them. is this fixable?
<jubilee> Pelo, thx!
<Pelo> jubilee,  but before you do any of that,  check in synaptic for the app you want , much easier,  next easiest is getting a .deb package from the website where yo got the soruce from
<GentleG> I work in a tech shop and I have to do backups of messed up ntfs drives a lot. so this automates the force mount
<Dr_willis> This is weird - I have an external usb - dvd burner.. Its been burning good all day., now suddendly on the last 2 disks. its  buring at 1x speed with k3b.
<jp-mocs> linxeh, you getting the private sends?
<Pelo> imbecile, what format are they ?
<imbecile> pelo rar,bz2 even zip
<GentleG> on a plus note, i've talked the manager into allowing me to remove windows from my bench unit
<gopodge> GentleG : Something is not right.. are you running the script like this ./script.sh <device argument>
<gopodge> GentleG : ./script.sh sdb
<GentleG> the command i've been using is sudo sh mountunclean.sh
<GentleG> and then sda
<Pelo> imbecile, looks to me like those have been repacked to includestuff like instrucitons and such, unpack once and drag drop the tar.gz from inside those to the theme manager
<GentleG> and then sda1 I mean
<GentleG> or whatever dev ubuntu assigns it too
<imbecile> Pelo:  okay thanks ill give it a try
<gopodge> GentleG : For testing.. try a REALLY simple script..
<gopodge> GentleG : #!/bin/bash
<gopodge> GentleG: echo $1
<GentleG> gotcha
<jp-mocs> ok, here is the config... I have an XP machine and an Ubuntu connected through a router, the router in turn connected to a cable modem
<gopodge> GentleG : That's it.. if that doesn't echo something then the arguments are not being passed to the script..
<nova> i cant seem to make ubuntu save my resolution, every time i log off or restart the resolution is back to is old way, can anyone help?
<GentleG> yeah - Its echoing a blank line
<GentleG> e
<jp-mocs> I had 6.06 installed in the Ubuntu... decided to reinstall from scratch to 7.10 (cause incremental upgrade sucks)
<GentleG> thanks for the help - i'll try to do some more research and see if I can figure it out
<jp-mocs> reconfiged 7,10 samba the same way I had done the 6.06
<Yancho> is it possible that the output of nohup is not saved anywhere .... ie send it to dev/null ?
<jp-mocs> I can SEE the Ubuntu from the XP, but get a 'group not found' error when I try to connect
<gopodge> GentleG : So you did something like this ... sudo sh test.sh hda1
<saywatmang> hey, im having a problem changing my next window (all windows) key setting in compiz settings manager, for some reason I can't remove or change the key, immediately after I do, something else sets it back to <Alt>Tab
<GentleG> yeah
<_hufi_> can anyone say me how i can use nmap to scan a view ips if there is someone available
<gopodge> GentleG : Try without the sudo..
<GentleG> ok
<sanzanric> recently i installed ubuntu on to a usb stick by booting in the the livecd and installing ubuntu right on to it. (it is a 4gb stick). now my grub isn't working right, i have to have the usb stick in just to get to the bootloader menu. How do i fix this?
<_hufi_> can anyone say me how i can use nmap to scan a view ips if there is someone available
<_hufi_> please ='(
<saywatmang> _hufi_: man nmap
<GentleG> no change - still echoing a blank line on the test script
<Dr_willis> _hufi_,  sudo nmap -sP IPRANGE
<Dr_willis> _hufi_,  i recall some front ends to nmap also.
<GentleG> I was just doing the sudo because the original script required it
<sanzanric> nmapfe
<EdwardXP> my drive is mounted, on sda3 ... and i just deleted sda1 it has a lot og GB space.. so im mounted right now, i need to add in more space to my already mounted drive.. in the gnome partitioner' what would i need to make that possible?
<jp-mocs> I have in the smb.conf a valid username and group...
<saywatmang> anyone know why compizconfig settings manager would be preventing me from changingg the "next window" key shortcut?
<jp-mocs> followed the docs (which on different sites are often controdictory)
<EdwardXP> i don't know how to do that, (im on sda3 mounted) there's free space on another partition.. sda3 to be specific.. , i need those GB transfered to my computer im typing on
<jp-mocs> wins should be on
<jp-mocs> did the smbadduser
<lele> hi
<sanzanric> does anybody know how to reinstall grub but using a different boot partition
<jp-mocs> anyone got any ideas?
<gopodge> GentleG : Strange one. That script is as simple as you can get.. what about replacing $1 with $0
<jp-mocs> anyone?  Buhler?
<xsystemx> Is it normal that my partition formatting in xfs doesn't contain a lost+found directory?
<sanzanric> maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647
<GentleG> ok  no change and i also just tried test.sh 1 2 3 4 5 and still got nothing
<lele> is it better keep the nvidea drivers from ubuntu or download the drivers and install the drivers from the web site (because the grafics effects dont work)?
<sanzanric> jp-mocs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647
<jp-mocs> going there now
<xsystemx> anyone here have knowledge of xfs?
<justdave> timely question, I just gave up on the Ubuntu supplied nvidia drivers (because I couldn't get X to even start with them) and installed the ones from nvidia's site (which worked)
<gluonman> Okay. I've been trying and trying to install the drivers for my Logitech Quickcam Express webcam. I quite simply cannot figure the stupid thing out. Can some knowledgeable person just give me a walk-through please?
<jp-mocs> sanzanric: looks pretty much like what i did
<SpookyET> Is the Fedora 8 iptables firewall gui available for ubuntu?
<justdave> my machine shipped with Edgy on it and nvidia's drivers installed already when I got it.  I just upgraded it to Feisty and had to reinstall from nvidia's stuff to get X to work.  Maybe it was just having problems trying to fix the existing config or something
<sanzanric> jp-mocs, sorry, what are you trying to do, sorry i have been in this channel a couple of seconds?
<justdave> which leads to why I actually came in here myself...  was just upgrading said machine from Feisty to Gutsy, and the updater died in the middle of the update
<lele> it was the first installation
<justdave> no clue why it died, I just noticed the noise from the hard drive stopped, and I looked up and the window was gone
<justdave> and picking the updater off the menu didn't do anything
<justdave> Tried to run Synaptic and it told me dpkg was interrupted and run it from the command line to fix
<lele> and after i'd try to install the vidia drivers but with a lot of problem with gnome
<justdave> so dpkg --configure -a is doing its thing now...
<justdave> but I was wondering if there's anything else I need to do besides letting dpkg finish that the updater would have done before rebooting
<justdave> IIRC when I updated from Edgy to Feisty it did some other cleanup stuff after the install and configure
<gluonman> Is anyone knowledgeable on installing and configuring webcams?
<jp-mocs> sanzanric: I did.. as far as I can tell... the exact same thing as I did before with the 6.06... followed the same instruction sheet in fact...
<gluonman> Can someone help me setup my Logitech QuickCam Express webcam?
<jp-mocs> can anyone lend me a moment to track down a samba issue?
<imbecile> can anyone tell me how to add icon theme that is just .tar and inside the tar is the folder?
<imbecile> nevermind
<GentleG> Thanks for the help gopodge - i'll try to do more research. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't something I had obviously done wrong in the script
<sanzanric> jp-mocs, how about this program, system-config-samba, for try? It worked for me
<username> hi ther
<GentleG> I did have another question - can anyone recommend a good reliable drive imaging program - I'm looking for something to replace acronis
<linxeh> dd
<username> i have a problm tryn to install a lexmark printer machine
<Xima1> ...
<Xima1> ok
<jp-mocs> sanzanric: will give it a shot...
<jp-mocs> brb
<Xima1> don't tell me i'm getting cable internet for free
<sanzanric> linxeh, one with a gui?
<jp-mocs> your getting cable internet for free
<Xima1> yeah...  guess i am... taking them an awful long time to cnacel my service for me
<ali__> hi
<hallo> ali__, hi
<rifi_> hi ali
<sanzanric> hi
<imbecile> can someone explain to me how to install this icon pack? its the buuf one & I dont see a tar.gz  http://djany.deviantart.com/art/Buuf-gnome-1-7-r2-38475969
<pianoboy3333> Hey, I only had 3 GB space left on my other hard drive and I copied all of the folders in / to another drive, its formatted, first partition is ext3, second is swap space, I can boot it but it stops loading at one point and just hangs, help please? What could I possibly have to fix after copying this? I already changed grub to point to the first partition, since on the old drive the partition I was booting off of was the second one...
<Nighthawk420> Howdy,  anyone in here able to get the ipod touch working on ubuntu?
<n_o_O_b> I've "cd" to directory and want to run bootlilo.sh. How to?
<Broc8897> is there a way to disable in xchat-gnome all the joins/leaves?
<Cubexombi> can someone gimme a hand with flash a/v streams, seems when i play back it "works" but every minute or so the audio skips like a scratched cd for 3-4 seconds before resuming..
<suttin> n_o_0_b: if your in the directory with bootlilo.sh, then ./bootlilo.sh should work
<alsadk10> how can i install ubuntu not in gui but in that blue screen that apper on instaling win coz instalaition very slow from live cd
<alsadk10> ?
<BarryToeman> alsadk10: try the ubuntu alternate disk
<Cubexombi> alsadk10 you'll have to use an alternate install CD.
<n_o_O_b> suttin: "bash: ./bootlilo.sh: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<Nighthawk420> haha yea alsadk10 you got another big download waiting for ya lol
<alsadk10> u mean another cd?
<Cubexombi> yup
<iSE> Hey ppl, quick q, anyone know where the xine config file for Totem is? I've tried $HOME/.xine n that only affects Kaffein
<n_o_O_b> I'm root@ubuntu now
<suttin> n_o_O_b: i have no idea, i'm really new to ubuntu too, sorry :(
<Cubexombi> the live cd doesn;t do the text based installer
<n_o_O_b> suttin: thanks anyway. really
<Nighthawk420> alsadk10, when you go the the ubuntu download page theres an option to download the alternate disk... download it
<alsadk10> i have this now i want it for someone else laptop whats the speeds way to install beter?
<alsadk10> with my live cd
<damone> how can I specify which X display to run a program on?
<iSE> damone: which program?
<gavintlgold> hey, quick question, in ubuntu, what is the default desktop effects setting?
<gavintlgold> medium?
<alsadk10> i cant understand u whats x display?
<damone> iSE: does it matter? I remember there's some way like :0 or something, but I forget how to do it
<gavintlgold> or does it depend on the card?
<Nighthawk420> alsadk10, ooOoOo sounds like you have a compatibility issue with your graphics card... might i ask is it an ATI card?
<kenan> I have this problem when I am listening to music and once a day when I click on a new song to play, the song doesnt open and the icon for mp3 changes to a blank piece of paper and nothing on my desktop opens anymore, i cant even click the shut down button because nothing comes up, how do i fix this?
<iSE> damone: oh i see you mean from the command line?
<jp-mocs> hello again
<damone> iSE: yes
<alsadk10> ok let me c it
<staykovmarin> hi, i was curious, is there a way to rip flac from cds? i am using k3b, to rip, and flac is not an option
<staykovmarin> should i usea different app?
<wols_> staykovmarin: try grip
<bazhang> staykovmarin: just need to add plugin
<pianoboy3333> staykovmarin: you can try sound-juicer
<iSE> damone: Not too sure on that one, I have two display's myself, my monitor + TV, i used a custom config of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to set them up and literally just drag it across. I know some programs there is an option in their settings that asks which screen
<pianoboy3333> Hey, I only had 3 GB space left on my other hard drive and I copied all of the folders in / to another drive, its formatted, first partition is ext3, second is swap space, I can boot it but it stops loading at one point and just hangs, help please? What could I possibly have to fix after copying this? I already changed grub to point to the first partition, since on the old drive the partition I was booting off of was the second one...
<gavintlgold> kenan: try control-alt-backspace next time that happens, and you may not have to restart at least
<jp-mocs> ok.. system-config-samba requires x server, and I am running a plain old lamp server... so... (and this is a total dumb question) how do I install the x server?
<GreySim> Does anyone know how to get a list of open windows via a console command? Or some way to getting that info programatically? I'm pretty sure there is, but I don't remember what, and I can't seem to search for the right thing.
<damone> iSE: I'm trying to figure out how to make the display from my SSH terminal to show up on my server's monitor :/
<kenan> well i dont want to have to do that all the time, im just looking for a permanent solution so evernything doesnt randomly stop opening
<gavintlgold> GreySim: might it have something to do with xprop?
<iSE> pianoboy3333: it doesnt work like that, the install specifies the partition it's installed upon. You'll need to change the settings of grub, to get it to boot from the other partition
<pianoboy3333> iSE: I did, I changed all that to (0,0) instead of (0,1) that it was at
<iSE> pianoboy3333: my apologies on the grub settings, misread what u said. But I know the partition address is located in the install, so its trying to load things from the original partition. I had the same problem and is why i can't reload windows after i messed around splitting a partition
<kenan> is there a way to get personal messages in Pidgin just like how it is in MSN?
<pianoboy3333> iSE: it boots, and I get to the loading GUI but it just hangs
<pianoboy3333> iSE: there has to be a way to fix that...
<Wargasm> pianoboy3333,  it takes me forever to boot
<Wargasm> try giving it a few minutes
<pianoboy3333> Wargasm: yea, but before it booted in under a minute
<pianoboy3333> Wargasm: I let it hang for 20 just to make sure then some debian console popped up
<alsadk10> its trident cyberblade i1 agp
<annihilus_> anyone use gfceu snes emulator?
<iSE> damone: Ah I see, where is it going at the moment? what monitor set up have you got? have you tried expanding the display across all monitors or the two you wish to use?
<Wargasm> oh, ok my bad then pianoboy3333
<panicbyte> Hey, I need a book recommendation, I ordered one of those Ubuntu Dells for someone who has never used a computer in their life (i figured ubuntu will give them less problems, and if i have to, i can install WinXP instead of Vista), does anyone have any recommendation for a book for them?
<panicbyte> I was thinking about the official ubuntu book
<iSE> damone: im sure there is a way you can add a command line
<alsadk10> its trident cyberblade i1 agp
<iSE> damone: as to what it is i'm not sure, have you tried the manpages of X11?
<bazhang> panicbyte: the official book would be a good starter imo
<fekall> how would I go about installing a tar.gz file?
<alsadk10> i cant understand u whats x display?
<iSE> pianoboy3333: there may be a way to edit it manually, you'll have to figure out how the ubuntu install stores the partition it's loading from and change it, there will prob be a config file somewhere im sure of it, but as to what it is, or how to use it, im afraid i cant help
<panicbyte> bazhang: http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Linux-Novice-Professional/dp/1590596277 is this one any good?
<panicbyte> or is that one a little more advanced than a never used a computer before person?
<kenan> Does Pidgin have a personal message feature like in MSN?
<pianoboy3333> iSE: well thanks anyway
<bazhang> panicbyte: that looks quite good :}
<alsadk10> i have ubuntu live cd now i want it for someone else laptop whats the speeds way to install beter?
<panicbyte> bazhang: i have to admit, ubuntu has officially made Linux easier than Windows
<panicbyte> it's the new OS X
<iSE> pianoboy3333: sorry, im not as to how to solve the problem, but im pretty certain that that is your problem as like i said, my windows install bricked because of it lol!
<bazhang> panicbyte: offtopic, but agreed :}
<pianoboy3333> iSE: yea I know, my friend tried doing that with windows and his borked cause windows installed crap everywhere and is messy like that, but I thought with linux I could just copy it
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<fekall> ok..I will check that out
<fekall> thanks
<iSE> pianoboy3333: maybe you can, but hopefully its a start, if anythings possible with an OS, it'll be so with linux first :P
<soulrider> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<pianoboy3333> iSE: heh, true
<fekall> good...I couldnt find this...but then again I wasnt at the community portion
<iSE> Anyone know where the xine config file for Totem is? I've tried $HOME/.xine n that only affects Kaffein
<alsadk10> i have ubuntu live cd now i want it for someone else laptop whats the speeds way to install beter?
<alsadk10> whats choice i must use?
<kitche> iSE: ~/.xine it's the same for all applications that use xine as a backend
<bazhang> alsadk10: dual boot?
<soulrider> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<alsadk10> from live cd how?
<iSE> kitche: i've edited the config file to change the soundcard stereo is output to, and Kaffein plays it correctly, however Totem doesnt?
<bazhang> alsadk10: dual boot or only ubuntu?
<kitche> iSE: did you change it in Totem as well?
<DM|> what app should i use for WEBCAM?
<alsadk10> whats dual boot is it choice on ubuntu live cd?
<bazhang> alsadk10: that means to run winxp and ubuntu from the same computer--two oses one system
<suttin> hey guys, i just installed xubuntu, and installed rhythmbox from synaptic, and i was wondering if there was a way to use the multimedia buttons on my keyboard. i know i was able to do it on a vanilla ubuntu install, but it came like that. anyone know what i can do?
<pianoboy3333> I copied all of the folders in / to another drive, its formatted properly, I can boot it but it and get to the gui, but it stops loading at one point and just hangs, help please?
<panicbyte> bazhang: gotta go, thanks for the advice
<kenan> Is there a way where more than one application can access the sound card. It would be great if I can have mp3's playing but I can also hear sound coming from somewhere else like youtube or something
<iSE> kitche: well i changed audio.device.alsa_front_device:default to audio.device.alsa_front_device:plughw:ICH5, Kaffein now plays through the correct soundcard but Totem doesnt?
<iSE> kitche: that was in ~/.xine config file
<bazhang> panicbyte no worries
<alsadk10> i have win me & want to instal ubuntu with it ?
<Zombie> I'm looking to upgrade from Fiesty to Gutsy.
<Zombie> I have an Ubuntu DVD but I do not want to format and repartition.
<kitche> Zombie: boot into Fiesty and run update-manager fresh it and it will let you upgrade to gutsy
<Zombie> I know, but I'd like it to use my DVD.
<Wargasm> why lol
<sexcopter> hi, sorry if slightly off topic, but does anyone know any good online canadian for buying pc components?
<bazhang> Zombie: then you need to format
<nickrud> doesn't inserting the dvd initiate an upgrade?
<iSE> bazhang, Zombie: there is an option in Synaptic to use a cd-rom repo?
<Zombie> the online upgrade process is bandwidth intensive.
<bazhang> iSE: the live or the alternate
<suttin> Zombie: isnt there an upgrade option when the cd first boots
<Zombie> No.
<bazhang> Zombie: try the alternate cd for that
<alsadk10> i have win me & want to instal ubuntu with it ?
<iSE> bazhang: Well i installed using the live cd, and in synaptic in the repo settings, theres an option to use the cd-rom, im assuming the same will be there in Zombie's Synaptic repo settings, and so can load the updated files from the DVD
<kenan> Is there a way where more than one application can access the sound card. It would be great if I can have mp3's playing but I can also hear sound coming from somewhere else like youtube or something
<ang-oz> Hi.  Is there a utility in Ubuntu or Debian to do bulk resizing and renaming of images?
<bazhang> iSE: if that was the install source iirc
<iSE> bazhang: iirc?
<pianoboy3333> I copied all of the folders in / to another drive, its formatted properly, I can boot it but it and get to the gui, but it stops loading at one point and just hangs, help please?
<BarryToeman> ang-oz: try "nautilus-image-converter"
<ang-oz> iSE: "If I Remember Correctly"
<bazhang> iSE: sorry, if I recally correctly :}
<bazhang> err recall
<ang-oz> BarryToeman: OK - thanks
<iSE> bazhang, ang-oz: how dense!
<iSE> lol#
<bazhang> haha not at all my fault
<iSE> bazhang: whats the alternative install method besides CD though? In fact, im not sure what it is myself, but can't you add the DVD as a repo?
<pianoboy3333> iSE: yea, if you add the cd as repos you can upgrade that way
<pianoboy3333> iSE: or the dvd
<desertc> question: anyone else have a problem when they click a link on Firefox where it should ask "download or open with application" that the file starts displaying as text, instead?  Anyone know how to fix this annoyance?
<BarryToeman> ang-oz: gThumb can do bulk image resize.  i'm not sure if the nautilus script can do bulk
<pianoboy3333> iSE: the internet is certainly much easier though
<bazhang> iSE: I would think no, though the alternate cd does provide that option; Zombie is welcome to try though :}
<Walter> pianoboy333 is correct you can do it in that way
<ang-oz> BarryToeman: D'oh!  I should have thought of gThumb
<pianoboy3333> there's that other good photo program
<pianoboy3333> damn what's its name
<pianoboy3333> F-Spot
<bazhang> gimp?
<pianoboy3333> bazhang: no F-Spot
<ang-oz> bazhang: I'm suing gimp already, but i want something to do it in bulk without requiring interaction
<ang-oz> s/suing/using/
<iSE> Zombie: Open Synaptic Package manager from System > Administration. Goto Settings > Repositories, then click the third party software tab, and then the button "Add CD-Rom". You'll need to insert the Gutsy DVD at this point. Hopefully that should work for you, though a lot will have been updated since that CD was released
<bazhang> ang-oz: ah ok, wasn't paying attention mea culpa :}
<tumbleweed__> ang-oz : you may want to look into imagemagick
<tumbleweed__> its made for that sort of thing
<ang-oz> BarryToeman: Do you have to restart Nautilus to get the extension to activate?
<SpudDogg> man what happened to gutsy.  seems to be really buggy...anyone else having problems?
<BarryToeman> ang-oz: i'm not sure.
<bazhang> SpudDogg: can you specify?
<vetetix> Hi everyone, i've got a problem with evolution mail client : I'm behind a proxy, and evolution cannot fetch images in html mails. The proxy configuration is given in gnome, but it seems it doesn't use it
<pianoboy3333> I copied all of the folders in / to another drive, its formatted properly, I can boot it but it and get to the gui, but it stops loading at one point and just hangs, help please?
<ang-oz> SpudDogg: Yeah, be more specific - gutsy works *great* for me
<iSE> Bye everyone!
<bazhang> bye iSE
<SpudDogg> bazhang: well, for some reason i cannot get flashplugin-nonfree installed.  it constantly drops out with an error.  also, for some reason all of my network shares come "unmounted" by them selves if the computer sits idle for a while
<gluonman> I have a webcam, model Logitech Quickcam Express, and I downloaded the driver for it from sourceforge. Does anyone know where I need to move the folder for the driver to work?
<robdig> vetetix: go to edit->preferences then choose mail preferences and the html mail tab, then check image loading options...i use load images in mail from contacts, but you can set it how you want
<bazhang> SpudDogg: the flash problem has been plaguing everyone the last few days--should be fixed--either in the backports or now in the main, the samba (?) issue I'm not sure about
<ang-oz> Thanks for the help, folks.
<SpudDogg> bazhang: any idea where i can get the flash fix?  should it come with an upgrade or something?
<naxa> hi! is there any russian people here?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<naxa> thanks :)
<bazhang> !flashfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<starryeyedboy> SpudDogg: are u using 64bit architecture?
<EdwardXP> I am trying to get my DVD player working on this ubuntu , its not working :( even with restricted drivers
<gluonman> I have a webcam, model Logitech Quickcam Express, and I downloaded the driver for it from sourceforge. Does anyone know where I need to move the folder for the driver to work?
<bmk789> is an LVM partition accessible from any linux install?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: you gotta compile it you can't just move the folder
<SpudDogg> starryeyedboy: my proc is amd64 (athlon 64 4000+) but no, i'm running 32-bit
<bazhang> EdwardXP: for actual dvds? you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: its kinda complicated
<EdwardXP> can i trust you bazhang
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: plus installing the source package from the repositories is a much better way
<bazhang> EdwardXP: your call :}
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, might you be able to give me an explanation? At least something to lead me along. Oh, I can't seem to get them from repos. Webcam support is extremely low.
<justdave> so good news on the nvidia thing, after I coerced the feisty->gutsy upgrade to finish, it all worked out of the box on the reboot into Gutsy :)
<codeshah> I have a bunch of *~ files created in my subdirectoreis... how can I erase them with one command?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: I have my quickcam working fine......
<starryeyedboy> SpudDogg i had the same problem yesterday. apparently adobe released a new version of flash
<pianoboy3333> alright
<vetetix> robdig, thx, but it's not the problem, as you can ask to load images with ctrl+I. The pb is with proxy setting
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, how did you do that?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: you comfortable with the terminal?
<BarryToeman> gluonman: take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<justdave> had to install from nvidia's download to get it to work on feisty, so that's a nice improvement
<SpudDogg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, yes. I know the basics.
<starryeyedboy> Hang on.. i'll give u the link to the thread - n you can see if the solution applies
<SpudDogg> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I've been trying to get my cam to work for almost a week now.
<SpudDogg> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bmk789> if i have an lvm partition on my second HD with all my data and i reinstall my distro on the 1st hd, will i be able to use the lvm partition?
<robdig> vetetix: hmm...
<EdwardXP> whasts lvm partition?
<bmk789> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bazhang> logical volume management
<EdwardXP> hmm okay
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, what do I need to do to get mine working?
<Jangari> anyone know how i can open a tcl script?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: sudo apt-get install qc-usb-source
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I've done that already.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: ok
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, what after that?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: then sudo m-a
<vetetix> robdig, i don't understand, because all my other gnome programs do well with the same proxy settings
<starryeyedboy> SpudDogg: have a look at the post by Eu-Jin Foo, the second last one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<gluonman> Okay.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay.
<justdave> hmm, no sound though
<Xacarith> I've just installed linux onto an HDD partition but when I reboot I get a master boot error
<justdave> how do I make sound work on Gutsy? :)
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: did it fail? you may have to install the package "module-assistant"
<Wargasm> justdave, make sure your sound card has working drivers
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, no. It's open.
<pianoboy3333> ok
<robdig> vetetix: have you set the proxy up in evolution?
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, but which do I select?
<starryeyedboy> since ur using 32 bit ubuntu... i'm not sure if its not working for u for the same reasons
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: ok first update
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: should go quickly
<pianoboy3333> then prepare
<vetetix> robdig, there is no proxy setting in evolution, is there ?
<justdave> Wargasm: how do I find that out?
<codeshah> hey guys, i have a bunch of *~ files I want to delete . find . -type f -name *.*~ doesnt work -> how can I get that "~" recognized
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: that'll make sure you have all of the tools, like make, g++, etc
<robdig> vetetix: misspoke, not in evolution, but on the system...sorry about that
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I highlighted update and pushed enter. It went to the terminal and took a moment then went back.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yep that's normal, now do prepare
<Wargasm> justdave, go to system, then click on administration, then click on restricted drivers
<Xacarith> Right now I'm running of the live CD trying to figure out why grub isn't loading
<Wargasm> make sure there's no drivers in red
<justdave> hmm, okay I rebooted a second time and I have sound after rebooting
<Wargasm> ok maybe its fine then
<Wargasm> but you could still check
<Wargasm> might be other drivers
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay. All set
<vetetix> robdig, yes, the proxy settings for the system are ok
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: ok now select
<desertc> justdave: A lot of times, the sound volume is at 0 or muted.
<justdave> only thing listed in restricted drivers is the nvidia card
<robdig> vetetix: System->Preferences->Network Proxy
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, Okay.
<pianoboy3333> scroll down to the module with the arrow keys
<desertc> justdave: check ALL your volume levels in the gnome volume applet
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: then select it with space bar
<pedro__> Hi there
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, module with arrow keys?
<justdave> desertc: it's working now.  :)  you missed where I said rebooting fixed it
<Xacarith> Any one able to help with Grub?
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, oh. I misread your sentence.
<vetetix> robdig, yes, the proxy settings are ok there, they work with other programs
<desertc> justdave: I saw that.  Letting you know for future reference.
<justdave> ah, okay
<bazhang> !grub | Xacarith
<ubotu> Xacarith: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yes, use your arrow keys to hover over the module, and select it with the space bar
<desertc> Anyone looked at the Walmart $200 Linux PC yet?
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I need the spca5xx driver, right?
<vetetix> robdig, my problem is very strange
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: no not that
<Wargasm> i want a cheap linux laptop
<robdig> vetetix: ok, found a bug...so i think this is it...looks like a fix in progress https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-exchange/+bug/52654
<pedro__> I am an absolute newcomer here, I dont know even if I can make a question directly here
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: it should be the quick cam module it should be there if you installed that source package
<starryeyedboy> Wargasm: lenovo =D
<bazhang> desertc: yeah, and the new cloudbook as well :}
<pedro__> any one can help me?
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay. Let me look for it.
<desertc> IMHO, having Walmart selling cheap Linux PCs with support is better than Dell selling them with optional support.
<Wargasm> how much can i get one with like a gb of ram?
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, found it.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I selected it.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: ok good, select it, then hit tab and select ok
<justdave> heh, fonts look horrible in MythTV now.
<justdave> I'm using a third-party theme, bet the theme needs an upgrade
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I did that by simply pushing enter.
<pedro__> should I go to another channel or something?
<desertc> Wargasm: Walmart is rumored to be selling $300 Linux laptops by the same company soon!
<Wargasm> awesome
<Wargasm> thats pretty good
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: alright, now hit build, and it should compile, and then install, and it should install, and you should then be good, tell me when its done
<desertc> Getting cheap computers sold with Linux is going to be HUGE for getting more commercial companies supporting Linux OS.
<pedro__> anybody can help me...
<pedro__> please
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay. Thanks. Where were you a week ago? lol
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: haha
<robdig> pedro__: what is your question?
<damaltor> pedro__: just ask
<whiteguysamurai> what's up pedro?
<pedro__> thank you very much!
<damaltor> lol...
<bazhang> ask away pedro__
<pedro__> everyone
<desertc> Please recommend computers with Linux preinstalled and supported to all your friends and family, instead of trying to jury-rig an Ubuntu install on hardware that might not work well and with no support.
<pedro__> should be easy for all of you
<desertc> Vote pedro__ !
<pedro__> have ubuntu gutsy
<whiteguysamurai> lol
<damaltor> Vote pedro__ !
<pedro__> working very well
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yea that's the thing people think they can just install the source.... its kinda misleading and there's nothign anywhere saying "use module assistant" if you're not used to it
<desertc> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pedro__> sound ok
<pedro__> tried to play a dvd from a directory
<pedro__> with totem
<vetetix> robdig, ok, thanks for everything
<pedro__> but I had to play a single chapter each time
<tumbleweed__> !enter | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<whiteguysamurai> did you install the restricted extras?
<pedro__> sorry :(
<robdig> vetetix: no prob...hope they fix it soon
<desertc> !dvd | pedro__
<ubotu> pedro__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<desertc> pedro__: These are encrypted DVDs, right?
<pedro__> no wait, is another thing, going to put it in one line
<bazhang> pedro__: you need to get the package from medibuntu.org called libdvdcss2--instructions are on the site
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, yeah. I've never used this before. But it's installing now.
<desertc> Record and share your own *unencrypted* DVDs.  I found these Ubuntu instructions on a website: http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/12/recording-a-dvd-of-your-own
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: that's good
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, it finished installing.
<pawan> hi
<desertc> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: ok, good now exit the program, I dunno its like back and then exit on the next screen
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: just so the program quits
<pawan> any new release
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: ok, now type "gksudo gedit /etc/modules"
<bazhang> yes pawan though just an alpha
<WGGMk> How would I set a rule (if possible) to force all http traffic to a specific port (for DansGuardian) using IPtables in Webmin
<pawan> which one
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay.
<bazhang> pawan: hardy heron
<pawan> how to download it
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: now, I'm not sure the name of the module... I think its quickcam-messenger
<pedro__> played with totem, plays well just one chapter, NOTE: sounds perfect. I wanted to see the complete dvd and interact with menus, so I tried gxine, didnt work from a directory and then I installed ogle, it tried to open but didnt, then I tried with kaffeine, it opened very well, but no sound, thought first that it was kaffeine, but then I reboot and the drum sound from the logn page of ubuntu didnt came! then I have no sound at all, nor from audacious nor a
<pedro__> ny other app... what could happened?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: so try adding "quickcam-messenger" to the end of the list
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, done.
<desertc> pedro__: It only plays one chapter because the dvdnav package is not installed.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: exit gedit... then try "sudo modprobe quickcam-messenger"
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, and saved.
<pedro__> ok, but the problem is not with the dvd, is with my box's sound
<pedro__> it has no sound at all
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, mobprobe = command not found.
<pedro__> and used to have
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: oh sorry its modprobe, just a typo
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, oh. haha
<tumbleweed__> pedro__ : have you restarted yet?
<pedro__> yep twice
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<pawan> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<pedro__> now it has no sound
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay. It seems to have worked.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: good
<n_o_O_b> Guyz I can't execute bootlilo.sh. Anybody messed with?
<pedro__> I think it has to do with ogle or gxine or kaffeine
<bazhang> pawan: that is the one
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, anything after that? Or do I just test it now?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: install the program camorama "sudo apt-get install camorama"
<pawan> in april
<desertc> pedro__: Try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, already have camorama.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yea just test it, camorama is a good program but my computer used to crash when I didn't have it set up right
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: alright, try it, see what happens
<pedro__> alsamixer, tried to disable IEC, but it didnt work
<pedro__> let me check
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, it outputs that it could not find /dev/video0 or something like that.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yea.... damn...
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: alright try unplugging the camera and plugging it back in
<WGGMk> How would I set a rule (if possible) to force all http traffic to a specific port (for DansGuardian) using IPtables in Webmin
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: make sure the camera is connected directly to the computer and not through a usb-hub or like a usb slot on your monitor
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, it's connected via USB to the back of the computer.
<pianoboy3333> ok good
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, same error.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, might a restart work?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: alright, try rebooting, yea
<pawan> what is kubuntu-devel
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay. I'll give that a try. I'll be back.
<lwizardl> hi
<pianoboy3333> I copied all of the folders in / to another drive, its formatted properly, I can boot it but it and get to the gui, but it stops loading at one point and just hangs, help please?
<mutable> hi. i've recentrly installed compiz and everythings works great, expect for video playback. mplayer/totem show some strange colors and not video playback
<lwizardl> how can i install udf 2.50 support on gutsy? i have kernal 2.6.22-14-rt
<desertc> mutable: Like green scrambly stuff?
<desertc> !hi | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mutable> desertc: maybe... the area where video should appear is full of colors
<desertc> mutable: Do you think it could be like this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/162343
<desertc> mutable: Are you sure it only happens when you have compiz running?
<silent_> xmodmap isn't applying my pointer settings... I set the pointer settings and they appear changed in xmodmap -pp, but they revert upon restarting
<Hegemon> why does limewire not display properly?
<mutable> desertc: yes, it is ok without compiz... maybe the problem is i have xine backend for totem
<Hegemon> can someone help me with that?
<skyfalcon866> ubuntu is a fresh pile of monkey poop
<paloma> olap
<Dr_willis> skyfalcon866,  demand a refund then.
<thenetduck> how can I automaticly create a .deb file from the source code?
<kahrytan> How do i log out of Ubuntu Wiki?
<paloma> i have a problem installing Zend Studio, everything seems ok during the instalation, i execute the program and... i just see a big grey window...
<skyfalcon866> ubuntu is a fresh pile of monkey poop
<Dr_willis> thenetduck,  thers a command that can do that.. but  i forget what its name is.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I did camorama again and it did not have an error.
<skyfalcon866> Ubuntu is one of them simple distros
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: does it work though?
<kahrytan> !op | skyfalcon866
<pedro__> desertc: Read it but didnt work, in sound configuration I tried every test, and everyone failed, i mean the test window shows but no sound at all...
<pedro__> desertc: double checked the mute, alsamixer at 100% every bar...
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, there was picture.
<Dr_willis> simple is bad?
<kiersie> hoiii
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: therefore it works, or you're saying you have a ridiculously low frame rate
<WGGMk> How would I set a rule (if possible) to force all http traffic to a specific port (for DansGuardian) using IPtables in Webmin
<skyfalcon866> !op | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, it freezes, though.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yea, I don't know what to tell you I had an issue with two other logitech cameras
<kahrytan> I think I may have found new fan
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I don't know why it freezes.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, but at least it's further than I have gotten all week.
<kiersie> how can i put the tracker on hold when i use accu
<c0nka16> i cant ubuntu installed on my system
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I have another computer I can go through the same process with.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: you might want to repeat the process with a different driver, like that spca driver or the gspca driver and try loading them all at the same time
<c0nka16> can some1 help
<anonymoose> hai
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, how do I do that?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: I found that I was not able to build the spca driver and that it failed though
<mikew> Hi all
<kahrytan> How do i log out of Ubuntu Wiki?
<c0nka16> ?¿
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: just do "apt-cache search gspca" and the name of the source package should come up, install it then use module-assistant again
<pianoboy3333> just like before
<lwizardl> has anyone been able to install udf 2.50 on ubuntu gutsy?
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I'll try that.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, thanks for your help.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: np, sorry I couldn't get it working
<jtong> how can i find out which process is locking a file if i get resources busy when i try to remove a file?
<kiersie> how can i put the tracker on hold when i use accu, btw i dnt wanna bash
<mikew> Say does anyone know of an RDP client that allows multiple full screen sessions and 24bit color similar to the way the windows one does? I'd interested in hearing about free or commercial products. :)
<BarryToeman> paloma: are you running compiz? it might be causing the gray window.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, gspca-source is the name.
<paloma> i don't know, how i disable compiz?
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yep so just repeat the process with that source package
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I forgot how to get into the manager, haha
<BarryToeman> paloma: system -> preferences -> appearance
<BarryToeman> paloma: visual effects tab -> choose "none"
<Al00> I need to have drives mounted ONLY when I login and I don't want to have to sudo to do this. I've added this to my "fstab": "/dev/sda2 /media/DATA ntfs-3g al00,noauto,defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0" where aloo is my username (hoping this would allow me to natively mount the device). I still need to sudo -- any thoughts on the proper syntax (or if it is even possible)
<robdig> jtong: lsof
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I figured it out, but I cannot find the gspca-source in the manager.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: make sure you do prepare and update each time
<kiersie> palomia system behavieuurs, uiterlijk,,,,,,,,,,,,
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay.
<paloma> ok i'll try that way
<silent_> I can use xmodmap to change my pointer settings, but as soon as I restart the settings are reverted.. I'm using ~/.Xmodmap as a config file, is there another way to make sure the changes are applied? something is overwriting or not using my defined settings
<p34r> hey i'm a newb connected to my ubuntu server, is there a reason to use 'sudo' before most things instead of just saying it? i.e. sudo gem install rails VS gem install rails? both work...
<Dr_willis> gem?
<Dr_willis> !info gem
<ubotu> gem: Graphics Environment for Multimedia - PureData library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.90.0.1-2 (gutsy), package size 1465 kB, installed size 4636 kB
<Dr_willis> never heard of gem befor.
<jtong> robdig: thanks
<Walter> you can use  >> sudo aptitude install gspca-source
<catron> I am at a loss, I am trying to get a 3.1 gb file to a windows machine (that has the dvd burner) but the external hard drive will not be recognized. Is there an alternative? (the hard drive is fat32)
<robdig> jtong: no problem, hope it helps
<linrunix> p34r, try reading about sudo on google
<kiersie> does it works other way wich language do you talk
<thenetduck> I am installing tomboy from source then creating a .deb file with "checkinstall". When installing from source, what director should I be compiling Tomboy in?
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, I still cannot find gspca. Should I select SPCA5xx while I'm here, though?
<catron> I am at a loss, I am trying to get a 3.1 gb file to a windows machine (that has the dvd burner) but the external hard drive will not be recognized. Is there an alternative? (the hard drive is fat32)
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: you can try
<p34r> linrunix: Sudo allows a system administrator to give certain users (or groups of users) the ability to run some (or all) commands as root or another user while logging the commands and arguments.
<catron> :(
<p34r> linrunix: so it just logs it? would it not otherwise?
<paloma> hey thanks, everything works perfect now!!!!
<p34r> linrunix: if i'm not logged in as root (i am right now) i can't do those commands without sudo then? that's what i understand
<catron> plz guys.. I have been trying for 5 hours
<Dr_willis> sudo has a lot of other features.  You can allow specific groups/users to do a limited set of admin type commands also.
<linrunix> p34r, no
<Al00> I need to have drives mounted ONLY when I login and I don't want to have to sudo to do this. I've added this to my "fstab": "/dev/sda2 /media/DATA ntfs-3g al00,noauto,defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0" where aloo is my username (hoping this would allow me to natively mount the device). I still need to sudo -- any thoughts on the proper syntax (or if it is even possible)
<BarryToeman> paloma: it can be fixed permanently: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136218
<p34r> catron: the external harddrive won't be recognized on the windows machine?
<BarryToeman> paloma: not for gutsy, but might work
<catron> It will be recognized on windows, not ubuntu 7.10
<Al00> catron -- run an FTP server on your windows box. FTP to it from your Linux box and upload the file that way
<linrunix> p34r, if you're not logged as root u will need sudo
<Dr_willis> Al00,  i think you may have to use the uid/gid options, Not sure the 'username'  works.
<catron> okay
<Dr_willis> Al00,  also the 'user' option lets the users mount/unmount filesystems.
<paloma> i'll see barrytoeman
<grout_> will gutsy run ok on 256 megs of ram?
<p34r> linrunix: ah i see
<Al00> Dr_willis : how do I find my uid/gid? *embarassed look*
<Dr_willis> Al00,  the default initial user is uid 1000 i belive and goes up from there.
<IcemanV9> grout_: yes
<kelsin> grout_: a command line system sure, and most gui's should run fine. Obviously you won't be able to run a system with every bull and wistle installed
<thenetduck> Where should I compile tomboy notes? I am a bit confused on thsi
<Dr_willis> Al00,  ya can do echo $UID
<BarryToeman> grout_: but probably slowly unless you do a custom install.
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, spca5xx seemed to install fine. But can you help me figure out how to find gspc-source?
<kiersie> is there an standart language for this channel?
<Hirvinen> grout_: Yes. You'll probably want to use Xubuntu or Fluxbuntu, as they are a bit more lightweight.
<BarryToeman> grout_: like not using Gnome and using Openbox or something instead
<kelsin> grout_: I would start with a command line system, and just add on things you need
<Dr_willis> Al00,  there may be other better ways. :) your line with the noauto does not mount the filesystem at all.  and using defaults and extra options.. is a little.. weird. :)
<Hegemon> Does Limewire have a problem running with compiz?
<bazhang> english kiersie
<Dr_willis> Hegemon,  a lot of java apps i find have little issues.
<robdig> kiersie: this channel is english...but there are many others...which one would you like/
<Dr_willis> Esperanto? :)
<Hegemon> Limewire has a slightly larger issue...it won't display, beyond a title bar and white background for the window
<kiersie> should it be then not be #ubuntu-en   ?
<Al00> Dr_willis: I don't really know what I'm doing. I've read the man for mount and fstab. I just want to be able to mount that device (via my .profile) when I login so that the mount is not system wide but ONLY I can do it.
<Hirvinen> grout_: KDE 4 will be much lighter than KDE 3: Check this out: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3137
<kiersie> esperanto lijkt me leuk
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, you still there?
<Hegemon> anyone have any solutions?
<Dr_willis> Al00,  you prberly just want to use the user option then.  You may want to check the ntfs-3g faq/docs/homepage  they have lots of examples
<Hegemon> I haven't had luck looking onlind
<Hirvinen> !language | kiersie
<ubotu> kiersie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yea but I g2 reboot and fix problems of my own, brb
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay.
<Hirvinen> Whoops.
<BarryToeman> Hegemon: did you try to disable compiz?
<Al00> Dr_willis: looking now -- thanks
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm getting a weird error code in updating moblock-nfq
<Hirvinen> !en | kiersie
<ubotu> kiersie: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jdsbluedevl> "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 6"
<Hegemon> lemmie try and disable compiz
<Hegemon> uhh...how do you do that?
<Dr_willis> Al00,  also check out the 'ntfs-config' utility
<Hegemon> sorry, new to linux
<jdsbluedevl> I checked the forums, but it seems to be something that just popped up within the past 48 hours
<BarryToeman> grout_: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects tab -> choose "none"
<kiersie> no i dont wanna have to blame but ubuntu is for every one i discosse thuss i thaugt it isnt not an standart language
<Hirvinen> !compiz | Hegemon
<ubotu> Hegemon: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jdsbluedevl> does anyone know how I can fix the moblock upgrade?
<gpled> anyone get runescape to work?
<jon_> I accidently deleted the top panel that ubuntu comes preinstalled with, is there an easy way to restore it?
<thenetduck> after I compile a program can I delete the source code?
<BarryToeman> Hegemon: i meant that for you, nut grout
<thenetduck> I mean the directory I was in when I compiled the program
<Hegemon> thanks, all of you
<soldats> thenetduck, usually its ok to do so
<BarryToeman> heh..."nut".  i can't type today
<robdig> jon_: right click on the bottom panel, then add panel. you will need to add items back to it, use add to panel.
<BarryToeman> i need a dialing wand
<LCh> http://digg.com/politics/Ron_Paul_IRC_on_freenode_RonPaul
<pedro> Hi every one
<jdsbluedevl> does anyone know how to fix the Moblock update?
<soldats> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bmt2> hello to all
<soldats> hello
<pedro> I have a question... maybe somebody can help me...
<soldats> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bmt2> i am trying to teach myself PHP, does anyone know where i can find info to set PHP up on my ubuntu 7.10 laptop ?
<pedro> ok ok...
<Filled-void> If I have an Ubuntu desktop which I installed from the Ubuntu CD and a kubuntu cd can I install KDE from the kubutnu cd ? If so what packages would I add?
<BarryToeman> thenetduck: i would keep it in case you want to uninstall with make uninstall it or keep your config files
<jon_> robdig, so no way to just readd huh?
<jdsbluedevl> I did check.  Nothing is popping up anywhere.
<Filled-void> bmt2, Just need php ? pr MySql and Apache2 as well?
<soldats> Filled-void, you can do that via command line
<catron> FTP server won't work (or I am just stupid)... what now
<robdig> jon_: afaik, no
<kiersie> kubuntu-desktop
<Montoya> If I install an older kernel for ubuntu, does that give me a better chance of my ethernet working?
<bmt2> Filled-void: i do not understand your quesiton
<jon_> ok
<p_quarles> Filled-v: either kubuntu desktop, or kdm and kde-core
<bmt2> Filled-void: i get it now..i need apache also
<Filled-void> soldats, Do you just want to try php or do you need the whole LAMP stuff?
<BarryToeman> bmt2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bmt2> BarryToeman: thanks
<catron> plz...
<Filled-void> ^That works
<soldats> Filled-void, wrong person
<Filled-void> soldats, sudo apt-get install <which packages>
<pedro> ubuntu gutsy, perfect sound, play dvd with totem, perfect sound one single chapter, tried gxine, ogle, kaffeine, now I have no sound at all, even after reboot, no sound from audacious, no sound from the sound tests under System->administration, alsamixer with every bar at 100%, reboot twice, nothing works
<zylmak> hello how do we know the file usage?
<Montoya> someone want to help me get my ethernet card working? I have gutsy
<Hirvinen> !kde | Filled-void
<ubotu> Filled-void: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<soldats> Filled-void, either kubuntu desktop, or kdm and kde-core
<bmt2> Filled-void: BarryToeman ....thanks to you both !
<catron> ...
<catron> ...
<Filled-void> thank you Hirvinen and soldats :D
<soldats> kubuntu-desktop
<BarryToeman> bmt2: good thing i'm sitting in front of the computer on a sat night...
<bazhang> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<pedro> alplay -l does show the sound card
<soldats> aplay -l
<kiersie>  Vereisten: kde4-amusements maar het wordt niet genstaleerd sorry
<soldats> pedro, aplay -l
<pedro> eso eso... thats what I meant ;)
<soldats> hmm i wonder why
<jdsbluedevl> forums, wiki, help pages aren't helping with the moblock problem
<pedro> aplay -l
<pedro> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<pedro> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
<pedro>   Subdevices: 0/1
<pedro>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<pedro> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
<pedro>   Subdevices: 1/1
<pedro>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<soldats> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pedro> card 1: Modem [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem], device 0: Intel ICH - Modem [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem - Modem]
<pedro>   Subdevices: 0/1
<pedro>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Hirvinen> !!paste | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cpudan80> !paste
<pedro> sorry
<Ngojo> Helo
<pedro> sorry again
<kiersie> 3 lines are ok but so much pedro
<robdig> zylmak: if you mean extensions, they are not required in linux, but many have the same meaning as in dos/windows. you can tell executables by looking at permissions, ls -l. If you mean what type of file it is, try file filename, and it will tell you the characteristics of the file
<vasilisa> I just got a belkin Usb transfer cable so me and my girlfriend can share files. Im on Kubuntu Gutsy and she's on Windows XP. Possible, or did we just waste money??
<Hirvinen> !nl | kiersie
<ubotu> kiersie: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: Are the two computers networked?
<pedro> excuseme everyone please, wont copy paste again, I swear, still anybody want to help me despite my copypaste mistake :)
<jdsbluedevl> you could probably set up a samba share
<Hirvinen> !samba | vasilisa
<ubotu> vasilisa: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dusti[n]> vasilisa: possable
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: I have never done netwroking stuff in my life. The extent of my knowledge: we want to transfer files
<vasilisa> okay samba
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: Are the two machines physically connected?
<Montoya> anyone here know how to get broadcom ethernet working with Gutsy?
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: Well this usb thing connects them....
<IcemanV9> !sound | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Hirvinen> pedro: No, we wont. We would have to scroll back to look at it and then we wouldn't see the current discussion. Use the pastebin and give us a url.
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: That's not gonna work
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: but it said its a transfer cable for files o.o
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: How do the two computers connect to the internet
<pedro> ok thanks!
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: It would work if both machines used windows
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: oh. crap.
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: both are in a router
<BarryToeman> jdsbluedevl: "6 is configuration error. In most cases this means that a blocklist (configured in /etc/moblock/blocklists.list) could not be downloaded. Therefore moblock won't start.
<BarryToeman> Just remove the missing blocklists from the conffile for a while or try updating the lists again."
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: What are the IPs of each machine?
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: ....
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: No offense, i dont give out IPs
<Montoya> anyone here bored and want to help me get my ethernet working?
<jdsbluedevl> ok, what does that mean?
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: In windows, do start --> run --> cmd --> ipconfig ; in ubuntu open a terminal and do ifconfig
<BarryToeman> jdsbluedevl: from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559&page=93
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: What do we do with the info?
<Hirvinen> vasilisa: There's no danger in giving out your ip.
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: You said they're behind a router, which means they're not public IPs
<Cpudan80> It's probably 192.168.1.100 and .101
<jdsbluedevl> BaryToeman: remove from where?\
<BarryToeman> jdsbluedevl: i don't know.  take a look at the thread for more info.
<JarG0n> Folks, last chance for freedom in your lifetime: teaparty07.com
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: You enable sharing on the windows box (ask ##windows) - and then use samba to connect to the windows box in ubuntu
<kiersie> ubotu en als daar ooit iemand reageerd?
<vasilisa> Cpudan80: Oh okay
<bazhang> JarG0n: no spam please
<vasilisa> And we use our ips to set it up?
<JarG0n> sorry
<jdsbluedevl> oh great, the Paul spam-bots
<Shpook> Does anyone have any experience with Gobby?
<Hirvinen> vasilisa: You're connected to irc from host c-69-245-39-225.hsd1.tn.comcast.net, corresponding to ip address 69.245.39.225. An IP address is *not* a secret.
<jdsbluedevl> I HATE the Ron Paul spammers
<vasilisa> Hirvinen: oh okay....
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, are you back?
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: In ubuntu, you'll go to places --> Network --> Go --> location --> and type smb://IP
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: yea for a little then I'm off to bed
<bmt2> hello to all again....i used synaptic to install apache and php...but how do i know that i did it correctly ?
<Hirvinen> !bot | kiersie
<Cpudan80> so ehh smb://192.168.1.100
<ubotu> kiersie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cpudan80> maybe
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, can you help me find the gspca-source?
<BarryToeman> bmt2: did you follow the instructions from the link i gave you?
<dpupp> hi, how do i check if i have a problem with my video display? everything is unrealisticly slow scrolling on my screen...
 * vasilisa hadnt installed samba
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: I think it's native
<bmt2> BarryToeman: yes...that is what lead to me to synaptic
<Montoya> dpupp: did you install video card drivers?
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: In fact, I know it is -- it works off the live CD
<BarryToeman> bmt2: there is a section that shows you how to test it
<vasilisa> oh ok
<Wargasm> what music player do you guys recommend?
<dpupp> Montoya, no, im on a fres install of 7.10
<pianoboy3333> gluonman: nah I'm sorry I'm on a live cd I'll try tomorrow
<Wargasm> i want to play flac and mp3
<gluonman> pianoboy3333, okay. Thanks anyway.
<IcemanV9> vasilisa: you do not need to install samba on winxp; listen to Cpudan80
<slayer_> I like VLC for music/video
<Montoya> dpupp: do you have nvidia card?
<Wargasm> vlc is alright
<brand0con> dpupp: an easy way to get your video drivers installed is with a tool called envy
<lammy> hi all!
<bmt2> BarryToeman: i was just curious because when i installed php...there was only 2 files
<dpupp> Montoya, No, its an ATI mobility (dell inspiron 4150)
<bmt2> i didn't think that was right
<Montoya> dpupp: that's what I was about to suggest
<Montoya> brand0con: does envy work for ATI?
<zetheroo> dpupp: what video card do you have?
<BarryToeman> bmt2: you mean just two packages to install?
<dpupp> Brand0con, Envy? i will look into that in a sec.
<brand0con> dpupp: i know at least most ATI setups work with envy
<lammy> can anyone tell me why the program truecrypt isn't part of the gutsy-repos!? should be!!!
<bmt2> BarryToeman: yes
<Montoya> dpupp: get envy, that's the best advice I have
<dpupp> Be right back... checking up on ENVY.
<brand0con> dpupp: its always worked on my nvidia machines
<dpupp> thanks
<Shpook> Anyone ever had connection problems with Gobby? or at least heard of it?\
<brand0con> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Montoya> someone want to help me with my ethernet card?
<BarryToeman> bmt2: that's normal for just php you probably only need the package "php5"
<silent_> hmmmmmmmmmm
<silent_> "touch: cannot touch `this': Permission denied"
<zetheroo> dpupp: I have used ATI cards on all of my 3 Thinkpad laptops, and I never had to use Envy for driver installation
<bmt2> BarryToeman: thanks
<bazhang> !envy | dpupp
<ubotu> dpupp: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<IcemanV9> silent_: use sudo
<BarryToeman> bmt2: just read through that page quickly.  it has good info.
<vasilisa> So i have to go to smb://<girlfriends ip>?
<dpupp> haha! Bazhang! nice going. i was just about to ask that
<BarryToeman> silent_: hammertime
<dpupp> thanks
<pedro> It was just the PCM volume control muted... checking for alsa found it... Thank you very much to every one who helped me, you make this community and this software what it is... thanks again, good night every one
<slayer_> what is a good IDE to use for C++ development? Right now I'm using gedit and g++ but I could do much better
<lammy> how can i recover or undelete files deleted with "Trash" under gnome/gutsy?
<vasilisa> slayer_: Kate :D
<zetheroo> dpupp: if you have one of the newer ATI cards you should use the fglrx driver in Ubuntu Synaptic together with the xgl-server package for effects
<Montoya> anyone here have a dell inspiron 5150?
<nickrud> lammy, open the trash icon and pull them out
<BarryToeman> lammy: did you "Empty Trash"?
<zetheroo> dpupp: if you have the older ATI cards you should be able to do everything with the open source ati or radeon drivers
<IcemanV9> slayer_: geany
<lammy> :nickrud: ^^ - after i sad "emty trash" ...
<nickrud> lammy, no, they're gone then, same as windows
<Wargasm> is ext3 the best file system for linux?
<Montoya> can someone help me set up ndiswrapper for my machine?
<nickrud> Wargasm, best general purpose
<Wargasm> ok
<Cpudan80> vasilisa: Yes, smb://ip-of-other-machine
<zetheroo> Montoya: what wifi device?
<Wargasm> good enough for me then
<Montoya> not wifi, ethernet
<Skrypt> I'm using a LiveCD and am trying to copy files from one of my hard drives to my external hard drive but am getting a permissions error. What can I do?
<lammy> nickrud: but isn't there a possibility to undelete them like the command undelete under dos ...!?
<zetheroo> Montoya: so what do you need help with?
<Montoya> zetheroo: I think my wifi works, but my ethernet doesn't
<slayer_> thanks, geany looks like what I am looking for. code completion = teh win
<zetheroo> Montoya: you THINK your wifi works??
<Montoya> zetheroo: Network Manager shows it's connecting, but then I don't get any internet
<Montoya> zetheroo: I can't test it, but it picks up networks
<BarryToeman> Wargasm: depends on what you are doing and your hardware, but ususally ext3 is great
<zetheroo> Montoya: your wifi or ethernet?
<Montoya> zetheroo: I don't have my own network that I can play with
<Montoya> my wifi picks up networks
<Wargasm> yeah i was just wondering if i chose the correct file system, i figured ext3 was the best though
<nickrud> lammy, not really, there's e2undel but it's of limited utility.
<Montoya> is it possible that when wifi is running, the wired connection won't work?
<zetheroo> Montoya: so what are you trying to connect to if you don't have a metwork?
<Montoya> I'm trying to connect to my modem with my ethernet cable
<Montoya> my desktop can use it but my laptop can't
<Wargasm> usually youd want a router between the modem and your pc
<zetheroo> Montoya: ok... is your ethernet device installed ?
<atrus> lammy: i've had reasonably good luck with ext3rminator for undeleting on ext3 partitions.
<nickrud> Montoya, yes, network manager can only handle one connection at a time (or last time I read up, just before gutsy release)
<Montoya> zetheroo: Yes, as far as I can tell, I installed drivers for it and it shows up in Network Manager, it even says it's connecting
<Montoya> nickrud: Oh! How do I turn off wireless then???
<Wargasm> so then youd have to disable wifi to use ethernet right
<Montoya> yes please, how!??
<nickrud> Montoya, right click the network applet, turn off wireless.
<BarryToeman> lammy: might find something good here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<lammy> nickrud, atus: ah ok - thanks, i try it ...
<Wargasm> right click the wireless bars, click the checkbox
<Skrypt> I'm using a LiveCD and am trying to copy files from one of my hard drives to my external hard drive but am getting "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<Montoya> ok brb everyone, let me see what happens
<Wargasm> ok
<zetheroo> Montoya: I am wondering why you had to install the drivers for your ethernet device at all
<Wargasm> good luck
<slayer_> speaking of wireless, what is the best way to get WPA support
<lammy> BarryToeman: : thx
<Skrypt> Anyone think they can help?
<nickrud> atrus, hadn't heard of that one, thatnks
<Wargasm> same here zetheroo , i didnt have to do anything to ethernet...
<Skrypt> I've tried chmod and chown
<nicely> can anyone help me figure out why my computer plays all movies in black and white?
<zetheroo> Montoya: why are you turning off your wifi
<Wargasm> so he can use ethernet
<zetheroo> Wargasm: yeah.....
<zetheroo> Wargasm: they can both be on though
<Wargasm> someone said only one can be used at a time, lmao
<wy> Is there a way to let loose of all applets on a panel? It's really a pain to arrange them
<IcemanV9> nicely: because it is black and white movie?
<Wargasm> you can remove them i think wy
<zetheroo> Wargasm: the one will automatically disconnect the other when it connects
<nicely> no its Superbad
<nicely> it does it regarldess of player
<wy> I just want to make them move
<slayer_> codecs probably
<brand0con> how do i automatically mount a fat32 disk on boot
<nicely> why would they be black and white..
<Cpudan80> brand0con: edit /etc/fstab
<zetheroo> Montoya.... you still there?
<wy> but they are locked originally and I have to right click and choose unlock. move them and lock them back...
<Wargasm> no he disabled wifi
<Wargasm> lost connection
<Montoya> hello everyone, that didn't work :(
<Wargasm> yeah hey welcome back
<Wargasm> so whats wrong with your ethernet
<Wargasm> it should work without any config
<zetheroo> Montoya: don't worry abotu it
<Montoya> is it possible that my cable modem just sucks?
<Wargasm> yeh
<gogeta> lol what mintoya
<Wargasm> Montoya, i couldnt get my cable modem to work without using a router
<zetheroo> Montoya: well are you certain that your modem is set up correctly?
<gogeta> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<gogeta> easy
<gogeta> power cycle it
<zetheroo> Montoya: and are you certain that it is connecting to the internet?
<Montoya> hello everyone, my ethernet still did not work :(
<gogeta> montoya fresh installs youned to power cycle cable modems
<zetheroo> Montoya: what device are you using?
<Skrypt> I'm using a LiveCD and am trying to copy files from one of my hard drives to my external hard drive but am getting "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."  chmod +x and chown -R haven't worked :/ Help?
<Montoya> it's a broadcom 4400 baset
<flamsmark> hey
<lockd> Skrypt: well, chmodding +x does nothing for write
<gogeta> skrytu try doing it under sudo
<slayer_> skrpt -> what is the format of the external drive?
<Skrypt> ntfs
<slayer_> ntfs?
<Wargasm> hey Montoya have you checked your restricted drivers yet?
<Montoya> yeah, i enabled the driver for broadcom
<Wargasm> ok
<Wargasm> everythings green there then right
<zetheroo> Montoya: what the modem device?
<gogeta> monotoya power cycle modem!!
<slayer_> I don't think linux likes writing to ntfs.. you may need a special utility. normally it is read only
<Wargasm> id try power cycling too
<Montoya> webstar
<Montoya> how do I power cycle?
<flamsmark> when i boot up a new install of ubuntu server 7.04, it hangs at "* Running local boot scripts (/etx/rc.local)     [OK]"
<gogeta> it should  come up them
<Wargasm> hey Montoya, you in a dorm?
<zetheroo> Montoya: please be more specific
<Montoya> no, I have an apartment
<Wargasm> oh
<gogeta> montoya unplug modem wait abought 10 20 sec plug back in
<Skrypt> lockd, ntfs 3.1. do I need ntfs-3g?
<Montoya> i can't be much more specific, it's Cox cable Scientific Atlanta Webstar
<Montoya> I'll try power cycling, brb
<nickrud> flamsmark, try hitting return at that screen, do you get a login?
<zetheroo> Montoya: do you know your modem? have you used it before? are you familiar with how to tell if it has made a successfull connection to the ISP?
<gogeta> montoya it refreseh the modems ip and macadrees witch change on a linux install
<flamsmark> yes, cheers
<Gnea> Montoya: power cycling is powering the system off, waiting 10 seconds, then plugging it back in.
<Montoya> zetheroo: it works just fine with my desktop
<zetheroo> Montoya: good to know
<gogeta> lol not system modem
<zetheroo> before you power cycle
<Wargasm> Montoya, check your PM
<zetheroo> ...
<gogeta> but off system can help
<Montoya> PM? I see no PMs
<flamsmark> nickrud, can i install an x system on it?
<zetheroo> Montoya: can you plug it into the desktop and see if its working?
<Montoya> we are talking about my cable modem, right? because that's what I'm using to talk to you guys
<Wargasm> guys, i have a webstar cable modem and it will not work without a router.
<nickrud> flamsmark, yes, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg <your favorite desktop>
<gogeta> i have had this issue and so do many of my frends it fixes it almost everytime
<zetheroo> Montoya: wait with the whole power cycle thing
<Montoya> Wargasm, seriously? so I probably need to go buy a router
<Wargasm> yes
<Gnea> Montoya: the cable modem.. it has a power cord which provides an electrical current to it, yes?
<Wargasm> buy a router because it wouldnt work without one for me
<lockd> Skrypt: you need ntfs-3g to write too, forgot about that
<gogeta> wargasm same thing power cycle
<Montoya> Gnea: yes, no wireless power yet
<Wargasm> i tried for a whole day to get it to work
<Skrypt> lockd, can i do that on a live cd?
<zetheroo> Montoya: can you give me the model number of the device... the modem
<Gnea> Montoya: sorry, i came in a little late, so i missed the original problem..
<Wargasm> Montoya, check your PM on here
<flamsmark> cheers, nickrud
<nickrud> Wargasm, how do you connect with your desktop? Windows?
<gogeta> when you change your system like no roughter new os and so on cable modems need to be power cycled
<Wargasm> yes windows
<Eagleguy125> I'm having problems with installation. Anyone know much about that?
<Montoya> I swear, I see no PMs here
<Wargasm> oh ok sorry
<lockd> Skrypt: I have no idea, but I'm fairly sure not - which limits a livecd's use for rescuing a system
<Gnea> he's not registered, so he can't PM
<Wargasm> ah thats why
<Montoya> who wanted my model number?
<zetheroo> Montoya: I am seriously trying to work you through a systematic 1-2-3 process of elimination here.... would help if you kept up....
<Montoya> ok zetheroo, I have DPC2100R2
<zetheroo> Montoya: I am trying to get your modem model number
<nickrud> Wargasm, ignore me, listen to zetheroo
<zetheroo> Montoya: thanks
<Montoya> do you need s/n or mac?
<Wargasm> zetheroo, i have a webstar cable modem and it wont work for me without a router
<CoasterMaster> What is a good program for converting between video formats under Linux?
<Gnea> CoasterMaster: ffmpeg, avidemux
<zetheroo> Wargasm: have you read the documantation on it?
<gogeta> avisynt
<Wargasm> i didnt get any documentation
<Wargasm> so no
<gogeta> avisynth
<gogeta> wargasm power cycle
<Wargasm> but if he can find his documentation maybe he will figure out how to use it
<Wargasm> gogeta,  i tried power cycle 50 times
<Wargasm> doesnt do anything
<gogeta> humm
<Wargasm> plug it into a linksys router and it works right away
<gogeta> it dsl?
<Wargasm> its cable
<Wargasm> cox
<gogeta> you did it and whent into linux correct
<Gnea> gogeta: what's that? i don't see it in an apt-cache search list.
<Wargasm> yep it works fine in linux too
<Wargasm> with a router
<SuT3> #ambon
<Wargasm> but i havent tried without
<Montoya> Wargasm: can you recommend me a cheap router?
<Wargasm> linksys is all ive used
<Wargasm> you can get them for $50
<zetheroo> Wargasm: you know that sounds like the modem has been told to not perform the DHCP service!
<Skrypt> lockd, if I formet the ntfs external to ext3, problem solved, right?
<Skrypt> format*
<Wargasm> it could be, zetheroo
<zetheroo> Wargasm: you have to go inside and enable it
<Montoya> zetheroo: that would make sense. I did the DHCP request and got no OFFERS
<lockd> Skrypt: oh, you don't care about the files on it?
<Wargasm> yeah i dont know how to config it though zetheroo
<zetheroo> Wargasm: have you ever tried to access the admin of the device?
<Montoya> zetheroo: i don't know if an admin exists
<Wargasm> nope i dont know how zetheroo
<Wargasm> there's nothing on the outside of the modem that tells you how
<Skrypt> lockd, I don't care about the files on the external
<Wargasm> and i didnt get any documentation
<Skrypt> I care about getting the files off my internal harddrive
<gogeta> wargasm you do the cycle off the roughter
<lockd> gogeta: no, that's been rehashed and resaid, and doesn't help
<gogeta> or maybe its a static ip
<zetheroo> Wargasm Montoya: well granted this seems to be a very off-beat device... but nevertheless there must be a administrative area on the device
<Wargasm> yeah i thought so too zetheroo
<Wargasm> but i have no clue as how to access it
<Wargasm> so i just gave up
<Wargasm> and bought a router
<Skrypt> lol you see.... my brother was put in jail so now his computer is mine... well I'm locked out of it but plan to get the passwords elsewhere (ophcrack and such didn't work)
<zetheroo> Montoya Wargasm: have you tried to locate the gateway of the modem and go into Firefox and enter it into the URL are?
<lockd> Skrypt: then blow it away, but of course it will only work on Linux/Mac (and windows with a ton of prodding)
<Montoya> how would I do that? It's worth a try
<Wargasm> zetheroo, no i didnt try that
<lockd> Skrypt: you blow the disk away if you don't care about his data
<lockd> Skrypt: probably a good idea to "shred" it as well
<Wargasm> Montoya, does your modem have any documentation?
<Skrypt> I do care about his data... there's 3 terabytes here. :D
<gogeta> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<lockd> Skrypt: incase of framing et al
<Montoya> Wargasm: I don't know, I can't find the box it came in
<gogeta> sorry had wrong name for the video encoder
<lockd> Skrypt: err, etc
<Skrypt> lockd, yeah but a little snooping first would be nice.
<Wargasm> Montoya, if you cant find that try googling webstar
<zetheroo> Wargasm Montoya: well you may need to perform a hard-reset of the device and then plug it into your machine directly with the Ethernet cable
<Wargasm> yeah thats another thing i forgot to try, hard reset
<Wargasm> you could give that a shot, Montoya
<zetheroo> Wargasm Montoya: I have tried searching for your specific units, but the resources are very slim
<akorn> does anybody here know how to use dual monitors on a laptop running gutsy
 * ectospasm is away: Gone sleepin'...
<zetheroo> akorn: haha... thats a fun one
<lockd> Skrypt: well yeah, but nothing more can happen to him...
<Montoya> zetheroo Wargasm: I found the box, all it has is a CD
<Wargasm> try running the cd
<Wargasm> might have a setup program
<Wargasm> like linksys does
<Skrypt> nope, but I can salvage our family pictures
<zetheroo> akorn: arg.... can't get into it now.... but I finally just left it alone ... until Hardy comes out.... unless you have an external with the same resolution as your native screen
<Skrypt> and figure out where some of his personal effects are if I can get into his e-mail
<akorn> zetheroo haha yea 'im realizing that now...right now i at least have my external monitor hooked up, but even tho the restolution is set to 1024x768 (and it's only a 15 inch monitor) a lot of the screen is getting cut off
<Montoya> yep I'm checking that out now
<Montoya> Skrypt: did you try running a Live CD and just examining the partitions?
<zetheroo> Wargasm Montoya: oh glorious CD
<akorn> zetheroo ahh that might be why eh...my laptop is at 1440 x 900 so i guess the 1024 x 768 isn't good news eh?
<gogeta> zetheroo i said that like 50 times to them
<zetheroo> Wargasm Montoya: there has got to be a product manual in there
<lockd> Skrypt: copy over stuff, you'll be able to use ext3 wherever it matters. I have an 80gb fat external, but that's just because I need to use so many windows computers
<Skrypt> montoya, yes and there's much I want to save - hence needing to write to the external.
<akorn> zetheroo what is Hardy??
<zetheroo> gogeta: ha.. I bet you have
<cyborg_> csare
<zetheroo> akorn: hardy heron
<Wargasm> zetheroo, Montoya i live in a dorm, thats how i got the modem. but they didnt give us any documentation
<Skrypt> lockd, there's a really great windows driver for reading/writing ext2/3
<zetheroo> akorn: the next release of Ubuntu
<gogeta> zetheroo aka power cycling
<Wargasm> i like the name gutsy haha
<zetheroo> gogeta: no.. we are looking in to performing a hard reset and then enabling DHCP
<lockd> Skrypt: well, when you work with locked down windows machines...
<akorn> zetheroo haha im still part noob
<Skrypt> ah right
<zetheroo> Wargasm: ahh I see
<zetheroo> akorn: no worries
<Wargasm> yeah thats why i gave up so quickly, its impossible to get that documentation
<Wargasm> and i knew routers worked
<Skrypt> well if you can, www.fs-driver.org is great.
<Wargasm> because my roommate had his router on it and it worked fine all year
<Wargasm> but then he moved out
<Wargasm> and it stopped working
<akorn> zetheroo i was planning on getting a 19 inch widescreen with the same resolution as my laptop, so that should work more easily then?
<gogeta> zetheroo lol what you think a powr cycle does lol it hard resets the modem
<Wargasm> no it doesnt gogeta
<Wargasm> it doesnt reset the config gogeta
<gogeta> zetheroo does on mine
<Wargasm> it shouldnt...
<lockd> it doesn't on mine either
<Wargasm> it should keep it's configurations on flash memory
<Wargasm> or some sort of memory
<zetheroo> gogeta: ummm... hard reset actually takes place when you press a reset button on the device for a period of 4-10 seconds
<gogeta> its a ols motorla
<lockd> two ways to do a hard reset, one is by telneting in and the other is by holding a reset switch a set amount of time
<gogeta> old
<lockd> (on some linksys wireless routers)
<zetheroo> gogeta: its more than just unplugging the device
<MrPockets_> the ubuntu 7.10 disk has a memory tester on it, doesn tit?
<gogeta> oh you mean roughter reset
<Wargasm> yeah you have to hold the reset button for a hard reset
<Wargasm> power cycling wont hard reset the device
<gogeta> wile 2 ways the bvuttion or unplugging for 10 muntus
<Wargasm> and its a good thing too
<gogeta> both make it do a full reset
<Wargasm> no it doesnt gogeta
<Wargasm> the configurations will stay there if the power is lost
<gogeta> on my linksys yes
<zetheroo> gogeta: no any device reset.... if yours resets when you unpower it then you have a defect item or a really old one
<gogeta> its in the doc
<gogeta> relly old
<gogeta> lol
<Wargasm> it should not hard reset if it loses power gogeta
<Montoya> Wargasm zetheroo gogeta: I read the manual, absolutely NOTHING about admin
<linrunix> i hate............. dial-up
<zetheroo> gogeta: yeah ok... I had one of those a few years back
<Wargasm> that sucks Montoya....
<zetheroo> MontoyaL not good
<gogeta> oh
<Montoya> Wargasm: What do you expect? It's a telecom company provided device. It's locked up
<gogeta> if you hard reset a roughter the password 99% of the time will be admin admin
<Wargasm> yeah i figured it was just all locked down too, Montoya
<tyler_d> first question, how do I install a downloaded theme from gnome-look.org? already tried a few diff methods in the posts with no luck :(
<zetheroo> Montoya: honestly I suggest selling that device for whatever you can get and then purchase a decent unit
<Wargasm> or get a linksys wireless G router
<Wargasm> that fixed everything for me
<Montoya> zetheroo: Yeah but I don't know what will work with my connection, so I prefer to just get a router
<Montoya> plus I'm moving soon, that will require a new plan witha  different company and a new router
<linrunix> so wait Montoya
<Wargasm> yeah, Montoya  id def. go with the router then
<tyler_d> second, I have downloaded the real vnc pro viewer, but have no clue how to install it
<Montoya> telecoms in the US suck, I'm always having problems like this
<zetheroo> Wargasm Montoya: I think you could still get in.... if you get ahold of the gateway
<Montoya> zetheroo: How do I do that?
<Wargasm> you can try that but, good luck.
<zetheroo> Montoya: you said it works on your desktop fine! right?
<Montoya> zetheroo: Yes, I'm using it now!
<gogeta> lol
<zetheroo> Montoya: well there you go.... its working fine wiothout a router
<Wargasm> hmmm
<lcphr3ak> Hello, I've made a batch script, and would like to run it without having to go into the terminal. I can do it by double clicking in the GUI, but it keeps asking me if I want to run it. Is there a specific extension that will bypass this. Like a "script" extension? Or is there a file property I can set?
<gogeta> lemmie guess
<zetheroo> Montoya: so that proves that its not the device
<Montoya> zetheroo: yes, I'm puzzled by that. It works fine for WINDOWS VISTA and UBUNTU AMD-64
<zetheroo> Montoya: process of elimination my friend
<zetheroo> Montoya: so,..... here we go...
<gogeta> told ya cyckling the modem works everytime
<preet> hi anyone there?
<zetheroo> Montoya: can you get into the status of your present connection?
<Strangework> when I run Compiz-Fusion, I cannot select a whole theme from Emerald. The changes only affect the upper bar, while the rest of the window corresponds to the basic Ubuntu theme. What can I do?
<gogeta> roughters are another matter
<linrunix> lcphr3ak, give the script permission to be execute
<Montoya> zetheroo: The status... I can look at Network Connections
<linrunix> right click properties
<tremby> hey folks. why is there no opera browser package in gutsy?
<zetheroo> Montoya: there shoudl be a little network icon in your task bar
<gogeta> tremby we have firefox
<zetheroo> Montoya: rightclick on it and click on status
<Montoya> this newfangled Vista is confusing
<tahsin> can anyone tell how to enable compiz snow effect ? ?
<linrunix> lcphr3ak, permissions
<gogeta> Montoya trashbin vista
<tremby> gogeta: i know, but i like to use opera too sometimes, usually for testing purposes
<preet> hi can someone help me?
<tremby> i'm sure i'm not alone there
<zetheroo> Montoya: then locate gateway
<linrunix> lcphr3ak, allow execute file as program or something like that
<Wargasm> i like vista
<lcphr3ak> linrunix: I have, it runs fine, just wanted to make it sort of a "executable" style file. Where no prompting for Running in the terminal is needed
<Wargasm> tremby, have you searched in add/remove apps?
<gogeta> tremby probly have it on there site
<tahsin> how do i enable compiz snow effect ? ? ?
<tremby> Wargasm: i did aptitude search opera
<Montoya> zetheroo: okay, wait, I'm lost... where's that?
<zetheroo> I work as a private computer technician and I do not support Vista
<tahsin> how do i enable compiz snow effect ? ? ? helllloooo ?
<Wargasm> tremby, did you check opera.com
<Wargasm> or whatever their site is
<gogeta> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<Montoya> heh, you guys. I understand, but I still like Vista
<zetheroo> Montoya: the network icon on your taskbar
<gogeta> thers it is with debs
<tahsin> Wargasm how do i enable compiz snow effect ? ? ? helllloooo ?
<tremby> Wargasm: well they have binaries, but packages are nicer
<lcphr3ak> linrunix: As in, i'm clicking on it through nautilus, instead of running ./script_bash in a terminal. I've already chmod +x 'ed it
<anathematic> how do i find the stats of my harddrives (ubuntu server)
<Wargasm> Montoya, you arent alone. I like vista too
<zetheroo> Montoya: right click and go to status
<gogeta> vista = suckage
<Montoya> zetheroo: You have to understand, that might work for XP but not in Vista!
<preet> hi when im installing linux and it boots from my cd it says running in low graphic and I choose to configure then it just freezes at the next screen  saying something like /etc-local.
<tahsin> vista rocks
<Wargasm> tahsin, im not sure. my graphics card wont support it so i never tried!
<Strangework> when I run Compiz-Fusion, I cannot select a whole theme from Emerald. The changes only affect the upper bar, while the rest of the window corresponds to the basic Ubuntu theme. What can I do?
<Wargasm> vista>XP in plenty of ways
<bazhang> I like what vista has done for linux adoption :}
<zetheroo> Montoya: ok... well since you like Vista so much... you should know where something like the network status info is...
<gogeta> if you have 8 gb of ram it might prefrerm as good as xp :)
<linrunix> lcphr3ak, let me try with one script
<gogeta> witrh 256mb of ram
<gogeta> 8-)
<Montoya> zetheroo: Vista is one of those OS where you shouldn't need that sort of thing... it does that stuff for your automatically
<tahsin> i hv 2 GB and it works well
<zetheroo> gogeta: true true
<tremby> eww vista... my housemate installed it last year and i wanted to print something in a hurry... it doesn't even come with a pdf reader
<Wargasm> gogeta, all you need is 1-2gb ram
<Montoya> zetheroo: So now I'm screwed cuz I can't find it :)
<Wargasm> ram is cheap, gogeta
<tahsin> guys plz tell me how to enable SNOW EFFECT in compiz
<zetheroo> Montoya: ha.... its a retarded OS
<Wargasm> tremby, download foxit reader it owns
<tremby> tahsin: do you have the compiz configuration utility
<gogeta> trust me my 1 gb of ram xp setup can run cricles around a 4 gb vista setup
<bazhang> tahsin: ask in #compiz-fusion
<zetheroo> Montoya: you should always be FULLY informed about what your computer is doing
<tahsin> tremby yes i have
<gogeta> and linux even worse
<gogeta> lol
<tahsin> tremby how do i just enable it
<Wargasm> you're an idiot gogeta .
<Montoya> zetheroo: I'm not that kind of guy
<tremby> Wargasm: oh, i don't use windows anymore. i was just trying to show how useless a clean install of vista is
<gogeta> linux with compiz off flys
<Montoya> zetheroo: I built my own desktop but I'm not that kind of guy, seriously
<tremby> tahsin: you've switched on its module already?
<zetheroo> Montoya: hmmmm.... then why Linux?
<Wargasm> clean installs always feel bare, tremby
<tremby> Wargasm: not of ubuntu
<tahsin> tremby yes
<Montoya> tremby: off topic, if Windows came with a PDF reader, they'd get sued by Adobe
<gogeta> linux/xp setup and when xp dies out linux only
<Montoya> zetheroo: because I can't afford to buy an OS for my old laptop
<Montoya> zetheroo: and I want something better than XP
<zetheroo> Montoya: good reason\
<gogeta> your in the right place then
<Montoya> zetheroo: If I can get the ethernet working, I'm done and good to go!
<Wargasm> Ubuntu is easier to hunt apps down for
<Wargasm> i like that
<Wargasm> and it does come with pretty much everything you need
<Wargasm> but i needed to get vlc and stuff
<Wargasm> and the drivers sucked until gutsy
<tremby> tahsin: then you just have to find out what the keyboard shortcut to switch it on is
<tahsin> tremby i knw the keyboard shortcut but i dont think its enabled
<gogeta> wargasam sudo apt-get install blabla
<gogeta> lol
<Strangework> when I run Compiz-Fusion, I cannot select a whole theme from Emerald. The changes only affect the upper bar, while the rest of the window corresponds to the basic Ubuntu theme. What can I do?
<gogeta> easy hunting
<Wargasm> i know gogeta i already said that
<linrunix> lcphr3ak, it ask me too
<zetheroo> Montoya: ok well now I am looking into finding the network status in Vista for you
<linrunix> like u said
<gogeta> die vista die
<tremby> tahsin: i don't have compiz (it won't work with my tri-screen glory), so i can't tell you exactly which buttons to push. you'll just have to dig through the config until you find what you mean
<Montoya> yes I'm looking too
<Wargasm> everyone who isnt using mac or linux will be using Vista in a few years
<lcphr3ak> linrunix: Yeah :-/, I was hoping there was a file ext that I could set to bypass that
<Wargasm> wake up gogeta
<zetheroo> Montoya: http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/efa4b632-6b53-4747-9811-baeff5ba403a1033.mspx
<gogeta> i shure whont
<tremby> Montoya: i didn't catch the beginning of your conversation, but consider xfce (xubuntu) instead of gnome or kde -- it's much faster on slower hardware
<Montoya> zetheroo: i was just there
<bazhang> is this ##windows?
<linrunix> lcphr3ak, sure there is a way
<gogeta> upgrade to xp
<Wargasm> you will, because all new pcs will come with it, gogeta
<Montoya> zetheroo: look at that screenshot, there's nothing there....
<zetheroo> Wargasm: ummm.... everyone who is not using Windows Vista or Mac will be using Linux in a few years
<gogeta> format c:/
<gogeta> lol
<linrunix> is just that we dont know yet
<zetheroo> Montoya: sucks ... huh
<tremby> zetheroo: no they won't -- there are hundreds of obscure operating systems in use
<nomasteryoda> guys, Ubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> vista goes bye bye
<Wargasm> zetheroo, if linux had good enough driver support and better for gaming everyone would use it RIGHT NOW
<zetheroo> tremby: thats true.. but Iam not talking about them
<Montoya> zetheroo: it's trying to be like OSX, no need to show you numbers or data
<gogeta> true
<bazhang> Wargasm: take it to ##windows
<lcphr3ak> linrunix: Yeah :-/, thanks for checking it out though
<tremby> zetheroo: you used the word "everyone"
<nomasteryoda> Wargasm, Linux has more drivers than any OS out there
<HeXiLeD> hello guys. can anyone tell me if there is a rep with a pre-compiled ssl eggdrop bin ?
<zetheroo> Wargasm: give it some time friend... look how far its already come
<Strangework> when I run Compiz-Fusion, I cannot select a whole theme from Emerald. The changes only affect the upper bar, while the rest of the window corresponds to the basic Ubuntu theme. What can I do?
<zetheroo> tremby: tsk tsk.... don't make a big issue out of it
<Montoya> zetheroo: Here's another idea... if I install an older version, like feisty or dapper, will that work better?
<Wargasm> oh, im very pleased with linux zetheroo  it finally works on this gateway laptop. it's over a year old though! :(
<jrib> Strangework: take a screenshot and show us
<gogeta> montoya probly not
<anathematic> how do i find out the stats of a mounted harddrive?
<zetheroo> Wargasm: glad to hear it
<Montoya> zetheroo: Because everyone says 5150 Inspiron worked without any extra stuff... but that didn't happen for me :(
<Strangework> jrib: okee
<gogeta> this isnt vista linux gets better with new versions
<zetheroo> Montoya: maby but not certain
<jrib> anathematic: what kind of stats?
<zylmak> hi, i found ubuntu enought friendly to be apea;ing for non linux user
<Wargasm> gogeta, vista gets better with every patch as well
<Montoya> gogeta: yes but I had this offline script to do ndiswrapper automatically and it said it didn't support my kernel cuz it's too new
<bazhang> zylmak: what is your question?
<linrunix> Montoya, get a 1501
<Montoya> linrunix: what is that???
<brophat> what is the cd burning program called?
<linrunix> it works great for me xDDD
<jrib> zylmak: glad to hear that.  If you have any questions about ubuntu, you can ask here
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<linrunix> Montoya, an inspiron 1501
<anathematic> jrib:  space free etc
<jrib> anathematic: df -h
<zylmak> for the moment none, im copying file
<Montoya> linrunix: do you think money grows on trees? I can't just buy another laptop because ubuntu won't work on this one!
<zylmak> but will have one after
<anathematic> thanks jrib
<gogeta> oh it used to say visist mentel heatlh
<anathematic> i
<anathematic> oops~
<zetheroo> gogeta: true we should really not be discussing windows here... my bad
<bazhang> offtopic guys
<linrunix> Montoya, move to the Dominican Republic, here money grows on trees
<zetheroo> Montoya: and I am guessing that your linux is a fresh install of Gutsy?
<Wargasm> i waited like a year for ubuntu to support this laptop, Montoya haha
<Montoya> zetheroo: Yes
<zylmak> i use crypt setup tu load /home at startup but it appear it dosent load automaticaly at start up
<linrunix> Montoya, but you cant buy nothing with that kind of money
<linrunix> brb
<Montoya> zetheroo: I've tried a bunch of stuff for the ethernet card though.... seriously, this laptop was running an old bootleg of XP a while ago and I just took the plunge and wiped it
<Wargasm> lmfao
<Montoya> zetheroo: I had a good experience with ubuntu on my desktop and was expecting the same here.... -.-
<Wargasm> i <3 bootlegged windows
<gogeta> montoya i didnt ask is it wireless
<zetheroo> Montoya: so we are not even certain if the ethernet device in the laptop is totally savvy?
<brophat> what program should I use to burn the ubuntu iso?
<jrib> brophat: on windows?
<brophat> no on ubuntu
<Montoya> gogeta: It's got ethernet and wireless, but I'm just trying to get the ethernet to work. It says it's working but it can't receive any packets
<Montoya> zetheroo: it's old. probably not savvy at all
<bazhang> brophat: right clcik open with cd/dvd creator
<tremby> brophat: usually you can just right click the file and say burn to cd
<nickrud> Broc8897, I just right click, select burn to disk
<brophat> hmmm interesting
<zetheroo> Montoya: ok... did you by any chance ever assign an IP addres manually (static ip adress) in Windows ?
 * nickrud 's finger twitch is weak
<gogeta> Montoya humm a old trick i used to do on that was a. power cycle and b. disbale ipv6
<linrunix> Montoya, have you try the alternate cds
<Strangework> jrib: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/9253/screenshotti9.png
<brophat> tremby mine says "write to disc" is that what you are talking about?
<Montoya> zetheroo: on this laptop? I don't think so, but see, it wasn't mine, and the person before me had this at college, so I don't know how the college software f***ed up the settings
<Strangework> jrib: the top bar is not 'human' geddit?? epic lols.
<tremby> brophat: sounds about right, don't you think?
<zetheroo> Montoya: on the desktop
<jrib> Strangework: huh? you mean the buttons and stuff?
<zetheroo> Montoya: did you ever manually have to configure the settings and IP addresses?
<brophat> tremby i also have one that says "open wiith cd/dvd creator
<Montoya> zetheroo: when I need to get the internet working on the desktop, I do diagnose & repair, and yes, I think it configures it's own IP
<tremby> brophat: i imagine they'll both do what you want to do. take your pick.
<brophat> alright
<zetheroo> Montoya: ok.... so there is nothing wrong with the modem!
<Montoya> zetheroo: yeah, I didn't think so. I think there is something wrong with my install or with the laptop...
<tyler_d> help with installing themes please?
<zetheroo> Montoya: if the modem is working automatically on the desktop then there is nothing wrong with it and it is working in DHCP mode
<jrib> tyler_d: themes for what?
<Strangework> jrib: yah, minimize, maximize, x out, etc.
<timsath> whats up everyone
<Montoya> zetheroo: OK, that's good to know. should I just try power cycling?
<timsath> i have a question for anyone who broadcasts
<zetheroo> Montoya: so what you need to focus on is the laptop device
<jrib> Strangework: that 'x' is not from the human theme.  It seems to be working
<zetheroo> Montoya: no... don't touch the modem.... its working!
<timsath> is it possible with ubuntu to record with audacity and broadcast using shoutcast with the same device?
<timsath> because i can only do either/or right now
<zetheroo> Montoya: what the laptop ethernet device?
<Strangework> jrib: oh yah, well, the bar changed properly, but the remainder of the window is human
<wease|> hello people
<Montoya> zetheroo: broadcom 4401 base 100T
<Strangework> jrib: how do I change it so it exactly the other theme?
<timsath> hi weasel
<Strangework> timsath, your name sounds familiar.. :\
<zetheroo> Montoya: ok.. and whats the laptop make and model?
<timsath> thanks
<tyler_d> jrib: window themes in gnome
<jrib> Strangework: that is up to the gtk theme you use, not emerald.  emerald only does window borders.  Hit "customize" on the program you had open in the screenshot
<Montoya> zetheroo: More specifically, lspci reports BCM4401 100Base-T rev 01
<timsath> you listen to electronic music?
<Montoya> zetheroo: Dell Inspiron 5150
<jrib> tyler_d: system -> preferences -> appearance
<timsath> Strangework: I DJ online...
<timsath> Strangework: maybe you've heard some of my sets
<tyler_d> jrib: downloaded a few from gnome-look but cannot install them through there... package returns errors
<Strangework> timsath: uhh, nah, nvm.. I am just strange. :P
<SpudDogg> does anyone know how i can change a partition from extended to primary?
<zetheroo> Montoya: ok... give me a sec
<timsath> Strangework: it's all good
<jrib> tyler_d: do not extract the tar.gz, just drag it as a tar.gz
<timsath> Strangework: do you know anything about allowing to programs to use the same soundcard?
<Strangework> jrib: Only borders?? damn.. I dint know that.. hehehe.
<linrunix> i think zetheroo is googling
<tyler_d> jrib: yup
<zetheroo> linrunix: too right you are
<Strangework> timsath: nah, I am techie-retarded. sorryy :(
<timsath> Strangework: it's cool...im just trying to figure this out, i'm sure it is something simple
<jrib> tyler_d: then the tar.gz probably was not created correctly.  Open it up and look inside
<Strangework> jrib: so how do I deactivate Emerald so it is all based on the GNOME display manager
<Slynderdale> Hmm, where can I get the SOAP::Lite perl module required by Konversation?
<tyler_d> looks fine
<Montoya> Slynderdale: CPAN
<tyler_d> jrib: tried dl'ing a few times
<jrib> Strangework: don't know about that if you want to keep effects.  Play around in the compiz preferences, or try #compiz-fusion if no one knows here
<tyler_d> jrib: extracted as a test
<tyler_d> jrib: still nothing
<Slynderdale> Montoya: CPAN?
<jrib> tyler_d: it's not a download issue, it's a packaging issue
<linrunix> Montoya, sorry i'm late... but u say u have a windows on the laptop and the ethernet works with windows?
<Montoya> Slynderdale: Try perl MCPAN on the command line
<linrunix> Montoya, u have dual-boot?
<jrib> tyler_d: what is inside?
<Montoya> linrunix: No, the laptop only has Ubuntu. My desktop has a dual boot
<linrunix> Montoya, did u check the BIOS maybe theres something
<Strangework> jrib: there's a channel for that? niice! imma check it out. thanks! :D
<linrunix> or a BIOS upgrade
<zetheroo> Montoya: have you been here and downloaded the Linux drivers for your device? http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/4401.php
<Montoya> Slynderdale: all Perl modules come from: http://www.cpan.org/
<Zombie> I'm upgrading from Fiesty to Gutsy and my system has stopped at restarting HAL Daemon,.
<tyler_d> jrib: ok, meaning?
<Montoya> zetheroo: I tried that! But I couldn't MAKE
<SpudDogg> does anyone know the name of a graphical tool for setting up disks, partitions, etc?
<zetheroo> Montoya: did you follow the readme?
<linrunix> gparted SpudDogg
<Montoya> linrunix: I guess I could do that
<Montoya> zetheroo: I think I did, I tried it many times
<SpudDogg> linrunix: thanks man
<linrunix> ok
<Montoya> let me look at that again
<prakriti> is this an ok place to ask wine questions?
<ivan> my run-parts doesn't show *anything* when I --test my cron.hourly, what could cause that?
<Montoya> zetheroo: yes, yes, I followed the readme. It was worthless. Totally didn't make as described
<TTilus> how much should i reserve for gutsy /boot partition? 20 MB? some time ago initrd used to be like 5 MB and kernel 1 MB.  stille?  and how much filesystem eats up from that space?
<ivan> i've tried just about everything
<zetheroo> Montoya: so you extracted the package and then tried to perform the make command in the folder
<Montoya> zetheroo: Yep. Tons of errors. Nothing made
<ivan> weird, maybe it doesn't like my .py file
<zetheroo> Montoya: what errors?
<Montoya> zetheroo: This is why I was wondering if an older distro would work better
<gogzmer> Hello all, I am having problems seeing a SMB network share from a recent Gutsy install off of my file server. I can see it from Windows, and the server can see itself, but I cannot see it from Ubuntu. The server is running Dapper.
<zetheroo> Montoya: can you pastebin?
<Montoya> zetheroo: Let me retry it so I can pastebin the errors
<Montoya> zetheroo: This will take some time
<zetheroo> Montoya: ok
<Yanick> hi, I just rebooted from a system hang (freeze), and Firefox won't display Web pages. I can ping my router, but I cannot access it via the browser, anyone can help?
<Yanick> i'm using a wireless connection
<Matttix> restart it?
<Yanick> did that
<Montoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Forbr4d3> ok so i changed ip addresses on a computer and now i cant ssh into it and when i restart sshd it says it cant load the rsa and dsa keys
<Forbr4d3> any clue how to fix that?
<tyler_d> jrib: nm man, thanks for your help. appreciate the effort :)
<jahnkeanate1> does any one else have a problem with youtube on ubuntu 7.10
<SpudDogg> does anyone know how i can change a partition from extended to primary?
<Forbr4d3> are the rsa/dsa keys specific to ip address?
<gogzmer> Anyone in here able to help figure out a network file share / SMB problem?
<linrunix> Montoya, what is your card is disable on the bios?
<Forbr4d3> gogzmer: ask
<linrunix> **if
<jrib> tyler_d: I meant double click on it, extract it, and tell me the list of files
<gogzmer> I am having problems seeing a SMB network share from a recent Gutsy install off of my file server. I can see it from Windows, and the server can see itself, but I cannot see it from Ubuntu. The server is running Dapper.  Any ideas on where to start?
<Montoya> linrunix: I'll check that later, doing a pastebin now
<Yanick> does anyone have problems with the Broadcom microcode? I often run into system freeze, and I start to suspect that this is the problem
<Slynderdale> Whats a good FTP client with a decent GUI for K/Ubuntu?
<C1t1zenJ0hn> gogzmer:  first thing to look at is to ensure server names are consistent, dns is working properly.  you  -can- ssh into this box?
<_blitz_> I have a .wmv file which is encrypted and hence i am unable to play it.what is to be done so that i can play this file?
<Yanick> _blitz_ : because of DRM, you can't
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, I've got some MS Access databases, some of which include forms, that I would like to migrate to something more open.  Suggestions, anyone? Thanks
<Montoya> zetheroo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48410/
<_blitz_> yanick : but it was a torrent !
<jahnkeanate1> who has ubuntu 7.10
<C1t1zenJ0hn> LOWER_CASE:  If they're simple databases[tables], port it over to [my]|[postgres]sl and use php for the first few iterations.
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: i expect most of us do by now
<Montoya> zetheroo: This one bothers me muchly: "error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory "
<zetheroo> Montoya: hang on
<jahnkeanate1> k can you go to youtube
<C1t1zenJ0hn> If you're more confiedent, and it's a simple access app, I might over to RoR
<jahnkeanate1> my comp freezes
<Yanick> jahnkeanate1 : do you have a broadcom wireless card?
<jahnkeanate1> it might be the plugin
<jahnkeanate1> no
<gogzmer> C1t1zenJ0hn: I have full access to the server, it is attached to the same monitor I am at, and connected, network-wise, through a switch. Like I said, I have no problems accessing it from Windows, but in Gutsy, the server does not even show up on the network, let alone the file shares.
<jahnkeanate1> my comp is wired
<LOWER_CASE> C1t1zenJ0hn, some are just addresses, etc, one includes 1/2 dozen forms that I don't want to lose.
<zetheroo> Montoya: yeah.. thats probably what tripping the whole thing up
<ArthurArchnix> Can I assign any action to any key? For instance, cuold I change the "K" key to open firefox when pressed?
<Yanick> I got a DELL that freezes also, and I suspect the microcode to be responsable, and I can't find any other explanation
<Montoya> zetheroo: It seems like it's just plain lousy... any idea if it's looking for a common config.h on Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> Montoya: I read up on that card a bit more and it seems its a real dud
<Montoya> zetheroo: That's a shame :(
<zetheroo> Montoya: yeah
<zetheroo> Montoya: BUT.... have you a Ubuntu Feisty CD?
<LOWER_CASE> Slynderdale, I use BeyondCompare in WINE! Works like a charm, you don't need to register, and you get a great comparison tool.
<zetheroo> Montoya: you should try it is you have it
<Montoya> zetheroo: I burned my own CD, it's in the drive
<gogzmer> C1t1zenJ0hn: I also cannot see shares from the Gutsy box on the server box
<zetheroo> Montoya: a Ubuntu Feisty CD?
<thenetduck> what does this mean?make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Montoya> zetheroo: I don't know what the CD will do for me, I've tried a bunch of stuff already
<C1t1zenJ0hn> gogzmder:  can the gutsy machine see the wndows machine?
<thenetduck> I am trying to compile a program
<Montoya> zetheroo: OH feisty! I mentioned that a while ago!!!
<jrib> thenetduck: what program?
<gogzmer> C1t1zenJ0hn: nope
<zetheroo> Montoya: what I am saying is that you should try Ubuntu Feisty instead of Gutsy
<thenetduck> jrib, tomboy
<Montoya> zetheroo: I can burn a feisty CD, sure
<Slynderdale> LOWER_CASE: Isn't beyond compare a commercial software?
<thenetduck> jrib, I can't even do a "make"
<jrib> thenetduck: tomboy is packaged in the repositories.  Why would you compile it?
<Montoya> zetheroo: But if I'm going back, why not 6.06 LTS?
<jahnkeanate1> how do i make ubuntu stop mounting a partion when i reboot
<thenetduck> jrib, I want the latest version of it, it doesn't have the latest version available
<zetheroo> Montoya: well look at this http://wicd.sourceforge.net/wiki/doku.php?id=testing
<jrib> jahnkeanate1: add the "noauto" option to your fstab
<thenetduck> jrib, i wanted to use checkinstall to make a .deb aswell
<zetheroo> Montoya: the device was tested in Feisty and was working
<LOWER_CASE> Yes, but I use it at work -- use at home is allowed under their licence.
<jahnkeanate1> ubuntu keeps mounting my windows partion
<Montoya> zetheroo: OK, yeah, may as well try that then
<cyborg__> It is not possible to add files bigger than 4.0 GB:
<cyborg__> /home/cyborg/Desktop/Serenity.mkv      ... (7.9GB file)  the disk is dl
<jahnkeanate1> fstab?
<jrib> thenetduck: that's usually not a good reason.  What does the version in the repositories not do right?
<Montoya> zetheroo: Where can I download Feisty???
<jrib> jahnkeanate1: /etc/fstab
<zetheroo> Montoya: torrent?
<jrib> !fstab > jahnkeanate1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<thenetduck> jrib, I want to have a plugin, Note of the day. But the current version doesn't let me have that plugin
<Montoya> you mean the mirrors don't have feisty up anymore???
<jrib> !compiling > thenetduck (read the private message from ubotu)
<thenetduck> jrib, I have version .8
<zetheroo> Montoya: you can even test it in the LIveCD session ... that will save you heaps of time
<LOWER_CASE> Slynderdale, apart from that I have used GFTP & it's quite qood -- I've never had hassles with it.
<jahnkeanate1> i dont have that file
<jrib> thenetduck: you need to read that page.  Among other things, it should explain you need to do "sudo aptitude install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep tomboy"
<thenetduck> jrib, ok thank you
<Montoya> oh wow, you can find old releases here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<jrib> thenetduck: also, pay attention to output when you run commands.  They need to complete successfully before you proceed to the next step
<zetheroo> Montoya.. thats great
<jrib> Montoya: well, for old releases you want http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Montoya> ok everyone, unrelated to my prior problem: my amd_64 desktop ubuntu is F***ED, the graphics drivers seem to not be working so I can't load the graphical interface at all
<jqubuntu> Who said my name before o.O
<zetheroo> Montoya: man .. where ddi that come from?
<Ose> Quick question: How exactly is hd(x,y) setup? Like (hd1,3) and such.
<ZeeO> hey guys im having a issue with my nvidia drivers i did a fresh install of ubuntu after that i downloaded the drives from nvidias website it worked fine
<Montoya> zetheroo: I have no idea.... it was working yesterday, but today I tried loading the graphical display and I got this horrible error interface... I could only run safe mode
<ZeeO> then i updated ubuntu and now my drivers are all messed up
<jahnkeanate1> ok
<zetheroo> Montoya: thats a shame.. what card?
<Anarch> I don't have `man 2 poll` on a desktop Feisty.  What package am I missing?
<jahnkeanate1> would reinstalling firefox fix the youtube problem
<zetheroo> Montoya: have you made any changes recently?
<linrunix> Montoya, did you update your xserver-xorg
<linrunix> or kernel upgrade?
<Montoya> zetheroo: nvidia geforce 8600gt
<linrunix> or something upgrade?
<Ose> With separate partitions how would I find out the hd(1,y) number of it?
<Montoya> linrunix: I think so... I always do all availalbe updates when I start Ubuntu
<linrunix> Montoya, that was the problem
<zetheroo> Montoya: you know you can also run the x86 version of Ubuntu on a 64 bit machine
<Montoya> linrunix: Darn, I was afraid of that...
<Montoya> zetheroo: is that a good idea? Is it slower?
<linrunix> zetheroo, and that's the best choice
<linrunix> Montoya, is the best thing you can do...
<zetheroo> Montoya: honestly you will not tell the diff
<Montoya> zetheroo: So, how can I go about rewriting my linux partition with a 386???
<linrunix> a least that's why i did
<Montoya> zetheroo: I don't want to lose my other partitions
<linrunix> **what
<xwin> why did Ubuntu whacked my Windows XP boot file?
<zetheroo> Montoya: no worries.. just get the x86 CD and boot into it and install the same way you did ther first time
<Montoya> zetheroo linrunix: I have a Vista partition and a file partition, and GRUB for bootloading... I just want to overwrite the linux partitions
<Montoya> zetheroo: Really? That wont'touch the other partitions... good stuff then
<Montoya> okay I will be back later, I have a lot of stuff to try now
<zetheroo> Montoya: yes... then in the install wizard do the partitioning manually
<flamsmark> hey
<linrunix> Montoya, you just gotta know which is your linux partition
<flamsmark> how can i reboot the x-server on my machine?
<Ose> Would my third partition on my first HDD be hd(0,3)?
<Montoya> ok thanks guys
<xwin> Ubuntu is dangerous though.  First time I installed Linux as dual boot with XP and Ubuntu whacked my XP boot files.
<zetheroo> Montoya: make sure you assign the install to the already created ext3 partition
<linrunix> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace flamsmark
<Montoya> ok
<linrunix> lol
<zetheroo> Montoya: make very sure!!!
<zetheroo> ha
<linrunix> flamsmark did it right away
<jahnkeanate1> how did you make ubotu send me a message
<ZeeO> hey guys how do i uninstall the nvidia drives that come with ubuntu
<nickrud> ZeeO, uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<nickrud> ZeeO, erm, do, wrong chipset :)
<zetheroo> nickrud: you sure abotu that?
<ZeeO> im runing a 6800 oc gt
<nickrud> zetheroo, already told him I had the wrong chipset
<zetheroo> nickrud: fglrx is for ati... no?
<jahnkeanate1> ubotu: jahnkeanate1: hi
<jahnkeanate1> nope
<Ose> Would my third partition on my first HD be hd(0,3)?
<zetheroo> nickrud: ok....
<jahnkeanate1> ok
<nickrud> ZeeO, it probably would be nvidia-glx then
<Slynderdale> Hmm, anyone know of a good gmail notifcation application for linux?
<FallenStrife> how do you DL wine on ubuntu?
<preaction> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<preaction> FallenStrife, apt-get install wine, after enabling the "universe" repository
<preaction> !repository | FallenStrife
<ubotu> FallenStrife: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FallenStrife> eh?
<preaction> FallenStrife, open up synaptic and search for "wine"
<FallenStrife> my first time to even see linux was a few mins ago on a livecd
<preaction> FallenStrife, ubuntu gutsy i hope?
<FallenStrife> 7.10
<FallenStrife> dont know what it is
<ryantmer> 'tis Gutsy
<preaction> FallenStrife, that's gutsy. step 1) System > Administration > Software Sources, enable "Universe"
<preaction> FallenStrife, step 2) System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager. Search for "wine". click on the box at the far-right, choose "install", then click "Apply all changes"
<preaction> !synaptic | FallenStrife
<ubotu> FallenStrife: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<zetheroo> nickrud: what about the xserver-xorg-video-nv package?....
<ArthurArchnix> ]s it possible to customize the key actions, say for instance, change [delete] to send a command of [shift]+[delete], or [R] to send a command of [L]?
<preaction> ArthurArchnix, xmodmap can do what you want
<flamsmark> hey, i'm having some trouble installing ubuntu-desktop
<flamsmark> i'm getting problems with acpid
<ArthurArchnix> preaction: Looks promising. Thanks.
<flamsmark> acpid, acpi-support, powermanagement-support, and ubuntu-desktop all encounter errors while processing
<flamsmark> it can't open /proc/acpi/event
<flamsmark> and then the rest is a dependancy problem
<damone> is there a way to make bash's autocomplete feature to use less instead of more?
<flamsmark> also, when i try to open restricted drivers manager, i get told that i need to install package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<flamsmark> which isn't found when i try to install it
<Bauer418> Hey, anyone think they can help me out with a partitioning issue?
<nickrud> flamsmark, does that even exist?
<flamsmark> i have no idea, nickrud, but i'm getting told that i need it
<nickrud> flamsmark, you'll need to change kernels, install linux-generic , that will install that package for -generic
<flamsmark> ok
<nickrud> flamsmark, doesn't exist here, the one for server
<Bauer418> can anyone help me with a partition table issue?
<flamsmark> doesn't exist 'here' ?
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<flamsmark> does it exist somewhere else?
<cyborg__> Executing 'genisoimage -gui -V Serenity -A GnomeBaker -p cyborg hun -iso-level 3 -l -r -hide-rr-moved -J -joliet-long -graft-points --path-list /tmp/GnomeBaker-cyborg/gnomebaker-XUQD3T | builtin_dd of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'
<cyborg__> I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)
<cyborg__> File /home/cyborg/Desktop/Serenity.mkv is larger than 4GiB-1.
<cyborg__> -allow-limited-size was not specified. There is no way do represent this file size. Aborting.
<cyborg__> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<flamsmark> brb while i reboot
<cyborg__> the disk is dl
<nickrud> flamsmark, I'm running x64 , but I also checked on packages.ubuntu.com for certainty
<cyborg__> gnomebaker
<cyborg__> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz @ 1.63GHz] mem[Physical : 2026MB, 81.4% free] disk[Total : 240.89GB, 4.40% Free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[]
<cyborg__> how can i write files biger then 4 GB?
<cyborg__> thank you
<flamsmark> right, back again
<FallenStrife> is a recovery partition actually needed?
<flamsmark> when i try to install ubuntu-desktop with the new kernel, i get 'invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.' when it's trying to install acpid
 * linrunix is falling sleep
<wy> Does the suspend work on laptops?
<jahnkeanate1> hi floodbot3
<jahnkeanate1> floodbot3
<jahnkeanate1> banme
<jahnkeanate1> can i make the bot rember things
<ajuba> uyku
<shri> hey guys i have problem compiling the intel gm965 express chipset driver from intel's website
<shri> i'm running gutsy 64 bit
<komputernerd> hello
<keith-> what's the link for the bcm43xx driver that the firmware cutter needs?
<komputernerd> I am trying to rsync from a remote server to a local machine over ssh
<komputernerd> the sshd has a port of 444, I do not know how to specify this in the command
<komputernerd> rsync -e ssh username@hostname:PORT?/remotefiles /localfiles    - maybe?
<komputernerd> seems to timeout when I try it that way
<lcphr3ak> Hey, just asking again too see if anyone else knew; I made a script that has executable attributes. I want to load it without loading it directly from the terminal. As in loading nautilus, and then double clicking the file/script. It will let me run it, but it asks me if I want to run it in a terminal or edit it. Is there a file extension or an attribute that will make the script automatically run in a terminal, instead of asking?
<jahnkeanate1> what plugin do i need to play videos on youtube
<isforinsects> non-free flash
<keith-> anyone know where i can download wl_apsta.o ?
<nickrud> flamsmark, try this:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/65635/comments/2
<isforinsects> adobe
<jahnkeanate1> where can i get that
<isforinsects> jahnkeanate1: you'd probably have the easiest time looking into automatix2
<isforinsects> Google that and it will solve most of your filetype and plugin problems
<flamsmark> thanks nickrud
<isforinsects> (automatix isn't a pariah here is it?)
<keith-> \pretty sure automatix is a pariah everywhere
<nickrud> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<preaction> except with its users which should say something
<jahnkeanate1> it keeps saying i already installed adobe
<nickrud> preaction, if you had seen all the upgrade issues that automatix causes ...
<preaction> nono, i agree, i'm just saying that it fills a niche
<flamsmark> nuckrud, that'd probably do it; but i decided to reinstall it (it'd been installed for a grand total for about an hour so far), this time adding ubuntu desktop as one of the primary functions
<elkbuntu> isforinsects, its use is discouraged because of all the problems we've had. at release time it can be as much as 1/4 of questions related to fixing script-caused kabooms relating to automatix and envy
<nickrud> flamsmark, heh, probably not a bad choice. If you want a desktop, install a desktop :)
<flamsmark> well exactly
<isforinsects> I don't use it myself
<flamsmark> nickfs, i'm sure there are a good few other people who want to have one computer to use as a single-user server and workstation
<isforinsects> I'm working on staying on the golden path of no non-free.
<isforinsects> But it's slow :(
<nickrud> flamsmark, that what I have here. But it's primarily a desktop, so I installed it that way then added server functions as needed
<Alyxander> hey guys whats a good program to add music to my videos?
<flamsmark> but the 'lamp working right out of the box for your convenience' is just so tempting
<nickrud> flamsmark, sudo aptitude install apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.0  . Done :)
<Alyxander> hey guys whats a good program to add music to my videos?
<jahnkeanate1> what can i install in synaptic to make youtube work
<flamsmark> nickrud, is there any point in installing the edubuntu/gobuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu desktop roles at install if i'm already asking for the ubuntu desktop one?
<flamsmark> nickrud, i'll bear that in mind next time
<nickrud> flamsmark, not really, the kubuntu and xubuntu variants have desktops that you might like, they take up space but live nicely together
<towlie> hi
<ciribiri> hello
<jahnkeanate1> dont forget to bring a towl
<jahnkeanate1> lol
<flamsmark> nickrud, assuming that i have an infinte hdd, is it more likely to save or make trouble down the road?
<jahnkeanate1> why does it keep ading a 1 to my name
<tremby> flamsmark: no point installing them unless you plan to use them
<flamsmark> tremby, ok
<nickrud> flamsmark, neither
<nickrud> flamsmark, xubuntu is really nice for slower machines, kubuntu is as functional as gnome/ubuntu, but a different philosophy. If you have the bandwidth and space, you should check it out (disclaimer, I don't like it)
<flamsmark> i guess i'll install it and give it a try from time to time
<tremby> i don't find that kde takes any more memory/cpu time than gnome
<jahnkeanate1> what is a good linux for gaming
<tremby> if the rumours are true, the new version coming out soon takes 40% less memory than the current, even with its added functionality and eyecandy...
<flamsmark> apparently kde 4 takes up less than the previous, notwithstanding eye candy
<tremby> :)
<flamsmark> indeed
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: none really, unfortunately. depends what games you want to play
<nickrud> tremby, neither do I, but it just doesn't tickle my fancy. Just personal prefs.
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: if you're like me and all you want to play is id games and deus ex, you'll be fine
<flamsmark> so, potentially worth having just to see
<jahnkeanate1> i might use a virtual box and dual boot windows xp
<jahnkeanate1> or use cedege or wine
<flamsmark> unfortunately, if you're like me and want to play portal, times might be harder
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: dual booting is indeed the best solution if you want to play the latest games. not sure what you'd want the virtual machine for though
<shri> can nebody help with a mesa driver  compile on 64 bit ubuntu
<jahnkeanate1> make it easy i can always just boot into windows
<atm0sph> hrm
<atm0sph> that may work
<atm0sph> I dont play games
<atm0sph> I don't mess around
<atm0sph> :|
 * linrunix is going to sleep Sun Dec 16 03:14:49 AST 2007
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: you don't need a virtual machine for that -- you want a virtual machine if you want to boot windows /within/ your linux session (or the other way around)
<jahnkeanate1> ok
 * nickrud thinks games are the primary use for computer chips
<jahnkeanate1> will that make windows more secure
<atm0sph> *shrug*
 * atm0sph has a 360
<nault> Hello, I am having a problem on my new laptop. It is a HP pavilion 9628, and I can't get the wireless to work. I tried the restricted manager for bcm43xx but that failed, so I removed it and now my wireless interface is gone (just eth1 and lo remain). how can I add back my wireless interface?
<jahnkeanate1> me two
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: you should know, though: it's much easier to set up a dual booting machine if you install windows first, then linux.
<jahnkeanate1> yea
<flamsmark> isn't cedega quite good now?
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: windows will just be windows when that's booted
<shri> lol
<jahnkeanate1> linux is more flexable when you are installing it
<michel> michel
<jahnkeanate1> does any one know a good spyware remover
 * nickrud notes atm0sph 's computer chip in a box
<nault> I am almost positive I configured it correctly with ndiswrapper, but I have no wireless interface according to ifconfig/iwconfig! Someone please help
<Gnea> they install spyware in ubuntu?
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: ubuntu
<elkbuntu> jahnkeanate1, you might need to ask in ##windows for that
<jahnkeanate1> what do you mean
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: you're very unlikely to need one on linux. if you mean on windows, i make people use adaware and spybot search and destroy
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: often one finds things the other didn't
<jahnkeanate1> i am using spybot but windows is still runing slow
<SuperSayjin> any 1 know a good final fantacy irc channel?
<Gnea> that's because spybot isn't real
<nault> can anyone help please?
<Gnea> !wifi nault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi nault - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> !wifi | nault
<atm0sph> so
<ubotu> nault: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jahnkeanate1> is there something i can do with ubuntu to secure windows
<atm0sph> no word on networking linux?how do I Connect to another ubuntu machine
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: wipe out windows and install ubuntu
<atm0sph> jahnkeanate1, yeah, use your ubuntu machine as a proxyu
<mayorbuttes> jahnkeanate1: ubuntu is a seperate OS. The only thing you can do is install ubuntu instead of windows
<atm0sph> proxy*
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: oh i think i see what you mean -- you want to scan your windows partition from within linux?
<flamsmark> jahnkeanatel - just game on it
<flamsmark> do everything else in windows
<tremby> s/windows/linux/
<tremby> :)
<shri> can somebody decode a error message for me please
<flamsmark> and cedega isn't bad for gaming
<shri> glut_cmap.c:23:66: error: X11/Xmu/StdCmap.h: No such file or directory
<shri> glut_cmap.c: In function ‘__glutSetupColormap’:
<shri> glut_cmap.c:230: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘XmuLookupStandardColormap’
<shri> make[3]: *** [glut_cmap.o] Error 1
<Gnea> !paste | shri
<ubotu> shri: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jahnkeanate1> will windows still work if i made it a read only file
<jahnkeanate1> or will windows not notice that
<mayorbuttes> jahnkeanate1: Are you just trolling
<jahnkeanate1> what
<uncommon> how do you manually renew an ip address in ubuntu? in windows you usually invoke command in console like so "ipconfig /release " and "ipconfig /renew"..?
<Gnea> uncommon: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lockd> does anyone at all know how to set up an x keymap or whatever which will minimize a fullscreen app that is using sdl or opengl?
<LordDicranius> howdy, was wondering if somebody might be able to help me out with a Canon camera driver issue
<shri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48412/
<lockd> very very annoying problem in X, I find
<Gnea> !ask | LordDicranius
<ubotu> LordDicranius: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lockd> anyone at all?
<flamsmark> lorddicranius, are you trying to use the whole camera, or just copy from the memory card?
<shri> can somebody please look at the paste...
<LordDicranius> haha u
<LordDicranius> k*
<LordDicranius> well, my issue is with the driver load
<LordDicranius> loading*
<LordDicranius> I was wondering if there was a way to have the camera driver load during login or something, so I don't have to wait 3-5 mins for it to load everytime I plug the camera in (USB)
<lockd> and yes, scoured google and specifically the Ubuntu forums. I can patch X if need be
<Gnea> shri: why are you compiling glut?
<flamsmark> lorddicranius, are you trying to take photos with it, or just use the card?
<lockd> i'm sure it's 20 or 30 lines at most
<LordDicranius> flamsmark: just use the card
<shri> i'm not i'm compileing mesa dor i965 driver
<shri> for*
<lockd> but I would rather another solution to let me avoid downloading the whole X server sources
<LordDicranius> flamsmark, the pics are already on the CF card which is still in the camera when I plug the camera in via USB
<flamsmark> lorddicranius, ignore the camera, just plug in the card - you'll probably get a better data rate too
<Gnea> shri: are you using 7.10?
<LordDicranius> flamsmark, I don't have a slot for the card on my laptop
<shri> Gnea: yeah...64bit version
<lockd> asking on xorg because it's a very very generic question which can be applied to virtually every nix
<LordDicranius> flamsmark, so the only way for me to transfer the pics is via USB
<flamsmark> as a longtime photographer, even on windows, i was using a pcmcia cf card adapter to swap photos
<LordDicranius> flamsmark: ah, I don't have one of those :(
<Gnea> shri: so why not install libgl1-mesa-glx and xlibmesa-glu?
<nault> Gnea: That did not help. I am looking how to create an interface that accidentally got remove
<jahnkeanate1> i still cant use youtube
<shri> ok let me try that
<flamsmark> lorddicranius well, you can either follow the inctructions of these fine people, or spend eight dolars
<Gnea> nault: have you looked at any of the laptop pages for your model, or close to your model?
<jahnkeanate1> it keeps telling me to install adobe and that i already did
<atm0sph> acrobat?
<Gnea> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LordDicranius> flamsmark: yeah, after trying to find a way to get these drivers to load during login, I'm thinking about just going to get a card reader heh
<atm0sph> ahh
<nault> What the hell are you talking about? I set everything up, I just want to know HOW to create an interface that somehow got deleted!
<Gnea> !laptop | nault
<ubotu> nault: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Gnea> !language | nault
<ubotu> nault: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * atm0sph rocks out to Counting Crows
<rico> hey guys. my DVD-writer is at /dev/scd0 but lately when I boot up, the file doesn't exist (and I can't mount/burn/etc). anyone know where to start looking?
<Gnea> rico: what changed?
<Ayabara> I have bought a creative zen mp3 player that I want to use with Ubuntu. When I plug it in nothing happens. Amarok sees no devices to connect to. libmtp is installed.
<rico> Gnea, none really
<rico> none that i can remember at least
<Gnea> rico: no upgrades, added users?
<Gnea> automatic updates?
<nickrud> rico, look in /var/log/dmesg , there should be something about that device
<rico> nothing in dmesg
<Gnea> that was quick
<rico> Gnea, just the usual auto-updates
 * nickrud thinks rico 's done the footwork
<nault> Gnea: I somehow removed an interface. I want to get it back. Nothing more, nothing less. The rest I can do on my own. Why do you think looking at a laptop guide would help me with the generic problem of creating an interface that was removed?
<Gnea> rico: cat /proc/scsi/scsi  <-- anythign there?
<rico> Gnea, it shows my hard drive, no cd drive thogh.
<rico> *though
<jahnkeanate1> gnash makes my comp freez
<jahnkeanate1> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> nault: just look at the page and see if it's there - maybe the problem's been solved already or maybe there's simply no solution at all.
 * Gnea is not down for reinventing the wheel.
<Gnea> rico: weird... can you open/close the drive physically?
<rico> Gnea, yep.
<jahnkeanate1> does youtube need java
<rico> it's a laptop by the way, compaq v3500 if that information is somehow pertinent :)
<Gnea> rico: how often have you rebooted the system since this started to occur, rougly?
<Gnea> *roughly
<LordDicranius> jahnkeanatel: shouldn't, youtube should only need flash to play videos
<rico> no idea :/
<rico> didn't check
<Gnea> rico: have you tried reseating the cd drive?
<jahnkeanate1> k
<skar> hey, are there any standalone flash players for ubuntu?
<jahnkeanate1> that sight gave me a comand and it is installing java
<Gnea> or booting a cd just to see if it's actually reading
<rico> Gnea, reseating?
<hencethus> skar: gnash, but it's glitchy
<LordDicranius> jahnkeanatel: youtube gave u a command?
<nickrud> vlc will play flv 's
<jahnkeanate1> no
<rico> hmm, i can't find a bootable cd in my area right now hehe, though I will try with Windows later
<skar> hencethus, ah, will it replace my firefox flash plugin though?
<jahnkeanate1> i dont rember
<LordDicranius> oh hehe
<shri> Gnea: Still came up with the same error when i type "make linux-dri-x86-64"
<shri> it is the same paste
<Gnea> rico: yes, as in, turning the system off, unplugging the power, pulling the battery, pulling the drive out of the unit, using canned air to clear out any dust, then putting it back in and booting it up again
<jahnkeanate1> someone toled me to tell ubutu !restricted
<externalUSBinsta> Hi everyone!! I am installing to external USB, things are looking ok now, I disabled the 3 autorun featured for external disks, but 'guided partitioning' won't work
<skar> hencethus, or is there a way to just get the gnash player without the firefox plugin?
<rico> Gnea, eck, Ive never tried opening my laptop :(
<externalUSBinsta> so i am using manual partitioning, and I am just searching for some 'good numbers' to use
<jahnkeanate1> or told ubotu something
<Gnea> shri: no - try using X without compiling it and see if it works or not
<hencethus> skar, i'm not sure. but nickrud says vlc will play flvs. that's probably your best bet
<externalUSBinsta> it is a 750gb drive, thinking a system, server, tv, media and swap setup (make sense?) at 100,180,400,60,10 gb
<LordDicranius> jahnkeanatel: ah, I see.  yeah, the ubuntu-restricted-extras will install mp3 playback, java, etc.
<skar> hencethus, oo...will it play swf's?
<Gnea> rico: ack... it shouldn't be too difficult
<shri> ok...thanx i'll try that
<LordDicranius> jahnkeanatel: all the non-free "goodies" :-P
<externalUSBinsta> I created the server partition (files I am synching to a remote server of same size...) but, where should I put it as mount?
<rico> Gnea, hmm, I'm going to try it out in Windows first I guess (this is a dual boot system) and see if it works there too.
<externalUSBinsta> it lets me keep mount blank...
<Gnea> rico: but yeah, if you've never done it before... see if you can reboot with an ubuntu cd
<jahnkeanate1> ok
<Gnea> rico: see if it will boot it
<steve_> anyone use AWN?
<Gnea> rico: right on
<rico> Gnea, would that be equally effective than trying to boot from it? btw, GRUB used to pause when it sees there's a cd in the drive. now it doesn't.
<rico> okay, I'll check it out now, be back in a bit.
<jahnkeanate1> i just installed ubuntu on this comp and i went to youtube and the comp crashed
<jahnkeanate1> i think it was gnash
<rico> jahnkeanate1, your 'comp' crashed, or did firefox crash?
<Gnea> rico: try that out first
<jahnkeanate1> firefox froze and i had to restart my comp
<externalUSBinsta> if any partitioning wizard just wants to hold my hand through this process, I think I have the partition setup 'ok' but don't want another reboot cycle if I am wrong...
<externalUSBinsta> :p
<Strangework> I managed to setup the game aleph one on my computer, but now I wish to play a mod of the game, I am not sure how to set it up, could someone help me?
<hencethus> skar, probably. try vlc. if it won't plays swfs then look into gnash
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: if firefox freezes, you should be able to recover without rebooting :)
<LordDicranius> jahnkeanatel: yeah, gnash is still a little buggy.  I've had problems getting youtube videos to play with it.  I just installed the flashplugin-nonfree package for video playback on youtube.
<jahnkeanate1> the mouse wouldent even move
<skar> hencethus, awesome, thanks for the help
<jahnkeanate1> i weighted 5 min and just held the power button down
<Gnea> huh
<roadkill> whats cook'n guys
<Gnea> your brain
<Gnea> :)
<externalUSBinsta> heh. mine is
<roadkill> no no drugs today mon
<Gnea> lol
<externalUSBinsta> I want the analogy of 'system + data' partitions
<externalUSBinsta> but have no clue what to put as mount points
<LordDicranius> jahnkeanatel: one other thing you could try when things seem to freeze up like that is pressing CTRL+ALT+Backspace.  that'll restart the X server and kick you back out to the login screen.  If that doesn't work though, really the only thing left to do is what you did: hold down the power button for a few seconds to shut it down hard, then boot it back up
<externalUSBinsta> using manual partition on ubuntu live install cd
<Gnea>  / and /var ?
<externalUSBinsta> yeah? well, I have server,tv,media as my 'drives' so I could just use /server /tv /media ??
<tremby> LordDicranius: don't forget control-alt-f1 to get a text terminal
<jahnkeanate1> yea i dont like holding down the button
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: instead of the power button, you could also try, after ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work: alt-sysrq-b
<LordDicranius> tremby, ah yes, thank you :)
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: it will do an 'emergency reboot'
<jahnkeanate1> ok
<jahnkeanate1> i think once the mouse wont move i just hit the power button
<steve_> anyone use curve theme on AWN?
<LordDicranius> Gnea: have u ever gotten that ctrl+sysreq+ combo to work?
<Gnea> LordDicranius: for *years*.
<Gnea> LordDicranius: but it's alt-sysrq
<LordDicranius> Gnea: err, yeah.  that's what I meant haha
<LordDicranius> :-p
<Gnea> :)
<Gnea> works best like this though: SUIEIESUB
<LordDicranius> Gnea: maybe my fingers were thinking "CTRL" when I tried it haha
<Gnea> heh yeah
<kitofhawaii> gnea: reboots? we don't have don't have any reboots in ubuntu :-D
<LordDicranius> kitofhawaii: unless there's a kernel update ;)
<Gnea> kitofhawaii: i do now and then, but i tend to attribute that to poor design with firefox and gnome ;)
<goodhabit> Hello. Where I can find locale configuration file?
<Strangework> I managed to setup the game aleph one on my computer, but now I wish to play a mod of the game, I am not sure how to set it up, could someone help me?
<LordDicranius> Gnea: haha true
 * Gnea running E17 now with no slowdowns and plenty of eyecandy
<LordDicranius> Gnea: E17 = Enlightenment?
<Gnea> goodhabit: of?
<Gnea> LordDicranius: yes
<ivan> i was using e17 back when they started developing it in the 90s
<LordDicranius> Gnea: thanks.  gonna have to try that soon.  how do u think E17 compares to fluxbox?
<goodhabit> Gnea, to generating system locales.
<Gnea> ivan: same here, although i believe it was called e0.13.3 or something
<devicebusy> devicebusy
<jahnkeanate1> i cant weight for Christmas i am building a comp with 3.2 Ghz dual core
<Gnea> LordDicranius: i like e17 better, but i haven't tried it much on legacy systems
<jahnkeanate1> best comp i have used so far
<Gnea> we just built a 64bit dualcore 3.6ghz comp
<neil_d> I have a dhcp3 setup, can I force the server to listen on just one card ?  netstat is showing the line "udp    0    0    0.0.0.0:67 ... "
<LordDicranius> Gnea: I see.  I just installed fluxbox on a spare PC I test stuff out on, and all the apps seem to run slow on it :-\  I was gonna try Enlightenment next
<jahnkeanate1> how mutch was the processor
<jahnkeanate1> mine is 64bit to
<jahnkeanate1> i spent $180 but it didnt come with a heat sink
<LordDicranius> Gnea: it is a pretty old/basic PC though.  Running Gnome puts some strain on it haha
<externalUSBinsta> 'Can't have end before start' using manual partition, I created a 100, 180 and then 400 partitions, each one 'primary' (probably my mistake there) the 400 gives the 'can't have end before start' error
<Slynderdale> Hmm, anyone know of a good gmail notification application for linux?
<Gnea> 750g SATA-II, 4gb DDR2, Geforce4 SLI with 660megs, 28" flat panel display, logitech surround sound speaker system, audigy2
<Gnea> LordDicranius: fluxbox tends to run pretty well on any system, e17 tends to run alright too
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: don't remember
<jahnkeanate1> i only have 80 gb but i got the drive because it was $40 and it has 3Gbps
<jahnkeanate1> i am on a budget
<Gnea> the case has a ton of glowy blue and red cathode lights in it
<Gnea> we did this for class :)
<Gnea> i love going to school again
<jahnkeanate1> i have $400 and what i can get for Christmas
<Gnea> we just spent nearly 3k on it
<LordDicranius> *gasp* I'd LOVE to spend $3k on a PC
<jahnkeanate1> was it comp science
<LordDicranius> as Weezer put it, "Only in dreams..." :-P
<Gnea> yeah, the only thing that sucks was that they ... installed.... vista...
<jahnkeanate1> i am spending like $550 on mine
<LordDicranius> oooooh nooooo
<Gnea> i'm tempted to go in there this week with an ubuntu 64bit 7.10 disk, throw another HD in there and install it
<jahnkeanate1> i have a case
<Gnea> just to see how it'll run
<LordDicranius> hahaha
<Gnea> on a 28" HDMI display
<LordDicranius> go for it ;)
<Gnea> oh i'm gonna
<LordDicranius> hehe
<Gnea> i will fully pimp the compiz out on it too
<LordDicranius> 8-)
<Gnea> and i'll make a video while i'm at it and put it on youtube
<mosno> Gnea: dont forget to talk like xzibit
<Ayabara> lsusb sees my creative player, but I can't connect to it. any help appreciated :-)
<Gnea> mosno: who?
<wargasm> I have a question...is there any good place to find themes for ubuntu?
<mosno> Gnea: the guy from Pimp My Ride
<jahnkeanate1> lets see if i can use youtube
<Gnea> mosno: haven't seen that in awhile... i tend to have my own hard-hitting style... i'll go with that ;)
<mosno> Gnea: lol ok
<wy> Are there any good image mounters like daemon tools in Linux?
<kitofhawaii> gnea: they forgot the raid card...otherwise the thing would be a screaming demon. what no raid-0? tish tish :)
<Gnea> wy: what kind of images?
<Gnea> kitofhawaii: the system can do RAID, although there's little reason to do so - it just causes more disk thrashing with vista
<nickrud> Wargasm, art.gnome.org
<jahnkeanate1> come on i still cant use youtube
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: what video card do you have?
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: what's your problem?
<tremby> flash not working?
<wy> Gnea: something like ISO, DAA, UIF, NRG, ...
<jahnkeanate1> Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' is already installed
<Gnea> wy: ISO is supported already - just throw it on a loop device
<wy> oh skip it
<Gnea> wy: man losetup
<cowbud> -o loop
<Gnea> wy: or just double-click on it
<jahnkeanate1> i dont think it is the video card
<jahnkeanate1> i dont have one mine is intagrated
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: in firefox go to about:plugins -- if there is more than one entry for flash you've probably found your problem
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: what is the result of this command in a terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<neil_d> I have a dhcp3 setup, can I force the server to listen on just one card ?  netstat is showing the line "udp    0    0    0.0.0.0:67 ... "
<jahnkeanate1>  Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<Gnea> neil_d: i think you need to edit /etc/default/dhcp3-server for that
<tremby> intel chipsets are well supported, so that's unlikely to be your problem
<_blitz_> can anyone suggest a good torrent client which is highly user friendly (which does not ask me for metafiles right after i start it)?
<jahnkeanate1> tremby: what
<tremby> jahnkeanate1: eh?
<wy> ktorrent
<neil_d> Gnea: I have tried       INTERFACES="eth3"
<jahnkeanate1> lugins
<nickrud> jahnkeanate1, try running  update-flashplugin (I think that's the command, I'm on x64 at the moment)
<neil_d> Gnea: but netstat still says the same thing
<Gnea> neil_d: and... did you issue a /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart  after?
<tremby> _blitz_: ktorrent, azureus, some swear by µtorrent run through wine. i use rtorrent (which is anything but user friendly, but i love it)
<lardarse> <jahnkeanate1> Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' is already installed
<neil_d> Gnea: yes
<lardarse> it doesn't install properly
<ktamm> anyone here have ubuntu on a ps3?
<fekall> hey I am trying to load a program via terminal and I typed sudo dpkg -i [filename] and got this message --dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<lardarse> if you have it showing details when you try to install the package, it probably complains about an md5sum mismatch
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: i can only guess that you have the right video driver installed.... grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf   should see something about "vesa" or "i810"
<nickrud> fekall, close synaptic or the update-manager
<neil_d> fekall: you need to close another program like synaptic etc.
<Malcol1> hey all, i have a real newbie question here and i was just hoping someone could help me out real quick. i'm trying to figure out how to log into ubuntu in a console only session (no x server running). how do i go about that?
<_blitz_> no wine.last time i ran wine i had to reinstall
<Gnea> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fekall> ok..
<lardarse> jahnkeanate1: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash and get the tar.gz
<lardarse> and follow the instructions there
<neil_d> Malcol1: <ctrl> <alt> F1 .. F6
<nickrud> Malcol1, ctl-alt-f1 , login , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop the X server
<fekall> now...I know...noob I am but how can I change directory to my destop in terminal
<fekall> i tried cd desktop
<tremby> fekall: cd ~/Desktop
<fekall> oh
<nickrud> fekall, cd ~/desktop  (~ stands for /home/<you>)
<fekall> tx
<neil_d> fekall: /home/<name>
<Gnea> fekall: case sensitive.
<jahnkeanate1> ok now what
 * neil_d oops
<tremby> fekall: unix filesystems are case-sensitive, so Desktop is not the same as desktop
<nickrud> erm, Desktop :)
<Malcol1> thanks a bunch guys
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: ok what did it actually say?
<lardarse> jahnkeanate1: on that page, there should be instructions
<jahnkeanate1> what say
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: if you use this command: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: then what does it have to say about either "vesa" or "i810"? do either show up?
<jahnkeanate1> no
 * nickrud wonders what X drivers have to do with flashplugin
<lardarse> i think he's trying to solve both problems at once
<lardarse> and listening to neither...
<nickrud> ah, only saw one, doh
<nickrud> lol
<Gnea> heh
<Gnea> yeah, that flash plugin is broke right now
<fekall> now...will the dpkg only work with .deb files?
<Strangework> I managed to setup the game aleph one on my computer, but now I wish to play a mod of the game, I am not sure how to set it up, could someone help me?
<lardarse> Gnea: as i found out myself a few hours ago
<Gnea> i just wanna make sure his X got setup right
<fekall> I have two .tar.gz files I am trying to install
<nickrud> Gnea, it's supposedly fixed, it's not in the topic and !flashissue is empty now
<Gnea> lardarse: i found out a few days ago - was driving me nuts
<jahnkeanate1> i put ubuntu on this comp a few days ago
<lardarse> i only just tried to install it today... too lazy
<Gnea> jahnkeanate1: have you installed any updates?
<roadkill> fuck'n room mates drunk
<nickrud> !language | roadkill
<ubotu> roadkill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> wish i had some beer
<roadkill> opps my bad
<jahnkeanate1> like what kind of updates
<jahnkeanate1> the ornge box
<jahnkeanate1> i think i did yester day
<lardarse> yes
<jahnkeanate1> yesterday
<Gnea> yeah
<jahnkeanate1> that is not right is it
<Gnea> actually, it is :)
<jahnkeanate1> i cat spell
<jahnkeanate1> ok
<jahnkeanate1> : )
<jahnkeanate1> no
<Cubexombi> anyone good at tweaking the ATI Open Driver settings, I've got choppy video playback, it's kinda annoying
<jahnkeanate1> :)
<lardarse> "yesterday" is one word
<jahnkeanate1> can i type to make a face
<thewisenoob> irc.solitox.net
<jahnkeanate1> what about updates
<neil_d> I have a question: with dhcp3 how to get it to listen to just one interface?    "netstat -a -n -p --udp" keeps showing "0.0.0.0:67" :(  I have tried  -- INTERFACES="eth3" -- in the dhcp3.conf file
<nickrud> !enter | jahnkeanate1
<ubotu> jahnkeanate1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jay_> i just installed php, mysql and apache on a fresh install and php files try to download instead of executing
<externalUSBinsta> I can only create 4 partitions and then the rest of the space is given as 'unusable' and there is a max of 200gb per partition
<Sir-integra> -bash: /bin/chown: Argument list too long
<jay_> anyone have any suggestions on how to fix it?
<Sir-integra> anyone know how i'd possibly go about fixing that?
<externalUSBinsta> how can I divide 750 into 10gb swap, + 3*200 == 600 == 610 gb only...
<lardarse> externalUSBinsta: you need to make 1 of the 4 partitions an extended partition
<Sir-integra> well, not exactly 'fixing' but getting around it.
<jahnkeanate1> ok
<lardarse> and then create logical partitions in there
<nickrud> jay_,   try sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache reload
<jahnkeanate1> what does this mean
<Sir-integra> hm
<zaki1> hi can any body solve my sound problem with intel hda .....ich7 family
<jahnkeanate1> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<jahnkeanate1>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<snmpee> Ok, I want to use xchat through a certain adapter, i have 2 adapters, wifi and eth how do i do it
<snmpee> i want to use wifi0
<nickrud> externalUSBinsta, make 3 primary, 1 logical , and as many extended partitons you want
<Cubexombi> here's my Xorg.conf for my ATI rs200m (330M IGP) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48414/ could someone take a peek and help me optimize this for my laptop.
<jahnkeanate1> yay
<jay_> nickrud, it says the module is already installed
<jahnkeanate1> i love you susan
<jahnkeanate1> first ubuntu video
<nickrud> jay_, a sec, I have to load it into this machine
<jahnkeanate1> now i can click links and not wory about comp crashing because of vids
<Sir-integra> -bash: /bin/chown: Argument list too long - anyone know how to overcome that?
<jahnkeanate1> why is my login screen's res different
<KRaZy_WaKa> does anybody know what music player i need to get for ubuntu to play WMA files?
<fekall> oh my lord
<NeT_DeMoN> there is no lord
<fekall> what is the command to install a tar.gz file in terminal?
<nickrud> jay_, do you have   libapache-mod-php5 installed?
<NeT_DeMoN> religion was created by the government to control the mass
<lardarse> KRaZy_WaKa: i think the main issue is not the music player, but the codecs
<lardarse> unfortunately, i can't remember which package installs waht you need
<lardarse> ok... time for me to ask a question in here:
<jahnkeanate1> NeT_DeMoN: harsh
<jay_> Package libapache-mod-php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jay_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jay_> is only available from another source
<fekall> well controlling the masses wont help me install winrar!
<NeT_DeMoN> exactly
<externalUSBinsta> lardarse: thanks for that, I am so n00b
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, government was created to spread religion
<jahnkeanate1> i use winrar with wine
<NeT_DeMoN> how do you figure
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, religion came before government
<_blitz_> KRaZy_WaKa :open a wma file in totem.it will ask u if u wanna install codecs.give yes
<fekall> religion, government...who cares...I just need to know command to install winrar for linux!
<jay_> nickrud, it syas its not available or has not installation candidate
<ktamm> anyone put ubuntu on a ps3 here?
<fekall> I have tried multiple commands with no luck
<lardarse> does anyone know what my options are, to type japanese kana?
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud-thats what the old people of the governments want you to believe
<jahnkeanate1> i think relgion is more for comfort about afterlife
<lardarse> fekall: run synaptic, then search for rar
<jahnkeanate1> so people are not so scared to die
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud-they had the oportunity to make bullshit true back then
<nickrud> jay_, system->admin->software sources , make sure the first 4 are ticked
<lardarse> !rar >fekall
<lardarse> !rar > fekall
<lardarse> ehh...
<lardarse> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lardarse> fekall: read that
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, it's off topic here, I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jahnkeanate1> ok i dont care about religion
<jahnkeanate1> or the fact that i cant spell it
<jay_> nickrud, i got all 4 of those checked
<fekall> ok..I can do that but what about firstclass email client which wasnt found in synaptic
<LordDicranius> can we take the religion talk elsewhere? :)
<LordDicranius> it offends me
<jahnkeanate1> yea
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud-is that a real channel and are you wanting me to go there :|
<nickrud> jay_, it should be in main , I don't understand why you don't see it
<jahnkeanate1> oops i just noticed your name
<fekall> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Wargasm> anyone know of a way to get truecrypt working in ubuntu??
<nickrud> NeT_DeMoN, yeah, it's a real channel, it's for chatter
<NeT_DeMoN> nickrud-ok
<jahnkeanate1> is there a win rar that runs on ubuntu
<fekall> yes
<LordDicranius> jahnkeanatel: haha np.  just would like to keep this channel open for ppl asking question about Ubuntu :)
<jgoo> LordDicranius: what if people are offended by you not wanting to censor religion (this is all OTT) and they decide that you are not allowed to speak out against religion, when you ask people not to talk about something, you are also advocating you should not be able to ask them not to.
<jgoo> :p
<jahnkeanate1> yea it got off topic there
<lardarse> umm... guys?
<lardarse> there's an offtopic channel for a reason :-)
<LordDicranius> jgoo: u want to talk about religion, take it elsewhere because this channel isn't the place for it.  thanks for playin'
<jgoo> I wasn't even reading, just picked out that one line, so I might sound high right now
<lardarse> !offtopis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lardarse> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx for the info everyone
<KRaZy_WaKa> about the wma codecs and what not for ubuntu
<lardarse> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jahnkeanate1> why does changing my res not change the login screens
<lardarse> KRaZy_WaKa: try reading that
<lockd> I've searched for 2 ubuntu reccommended packages, "xgame" and "etswitch", etswitch doesn't work and xgame is hard as heck to locate
<lardarse> jahnkeanate1: i think there should be some optino for applying this resolutuion to the login screen
<lardarse> also, you can set auto-login
<lockd> i.e. inexistant
<lardarse> lockd: waht are you trying to install?
<lockd> lardarse: i'm trying to do something to FORCE a game to stop trapping the, for instance, ALT-TAB.
<lockd> lardarse: and rather let Windowmaker get it so I can alt-tab and switch/minimize
<zaki1> hi please some body help or i have to move out of ubuntu because my sound isnt working but  dont like moving away from ubuntu coz i love it
<lardarse> lockd: hmm...
<lockd> lardarse: it's rare
<Wargasm> zaki1, make sure your restricted drivers are green
<lardarse> lockd: explains why i've never heard of it :-)
<zaki1> i have intel hda ich7 family
<lardarse> !ask | zaki1
<ubotu> zaki1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lockd> lardarse: because it is hellish and near impossible to do, but i'm gonna do it by darn
<dyson> greets
<lockd> lardarse: a little -help- of course would be nice
<dyson> any suggested ftp servers ?
<dyson> used to run filezilla on windows
<lockd> nadie?
<fekall> filezilla
<fekall> go to syanptic and do a search for it dyson
<fekall> err..synaptic
<lockd> lardarse: any idea of how to do said task?
<zaki1> some time the sound just reappears after restart and again  vanishes
<lockd> lardarse: and no, there won't be a package for that
<lardarse> lockd: none at all
<lardarse> lockd: i dual boot for a reason :-)
<lockd> lardarse: and arcane perl scripts, and kernel hackery
<dyson> fekall , a ftp server
<dyson> not a client
<lockd> lardarse: and yes, i will rewrite a kernel if the bug is in that deep
<mlpug> I know that you can turn server into normal by installing gnome-desktop-environment but can one turn server into kubuntu by installing some package? if yes, what is the name of that package?
<lockd> of course nobody will see that it is a bug
<BarryToeman> dyson: perhaps "proftp"
<BarryToeman> dyson: i mean proftpd
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What file lists the 25 Menu items which one can activate using the System > Settings menu?
<dyson> does it have a gui?
<jgoo> hrrrrm. the same problem as before - after I setup the partition, the USB drive is no nowehere to be seen (/dev/sdb) so partitioner just returns back to start of install
<dyson> ah it does
<dyson> BarryToeman: thanks
<BarryToeman> dyson: check this out first http://howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p6
<jgoo> I have /dev/sdb, and I create 4 primary partitions (is that right?) 3 ext3, 1 swap. as soon as I click next, /dev/sdb no longer exists... the installer restarts
<KRaZy_WaKa> anyone have a Creative Zen V Plus MP3 Player running ubuntu? does it have a linux port?
<ushimitsudoki>  How can I troubleshoot wine causing a segmentation fault? It happens at the initial installation, when trying to run wineprefixcreate (or winecfg)?  Thanks much! (0.9.51-winehq0-ubuntu-7.10-1)
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: what errors does wine give you, if any?
<kritzstapf> when i press the power button of my thinkpad while running ubuntu nothing happens, whats wrong here?
<flamsmark> hey, i'm getting a 'grub hard disk error' after attempting an install
<wy> anyone has used some mind mappers in linux?
<mlpug> kritzstapf, press longer, like 5 seconds or so
<kritzstapf> mlpug: haha.
<kritzstapf> mlpug: very funny :)
<ushimitsudoki> BarryToeman: It simply says "Segmentation fault (core dump)" when running wineprefixcreate...if i try to run winecfg is gives a similar error (saying that wineprefixcreate crashed) and then terminates as well
<flamsmark> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flamsmark> thanks
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: what happens if you rename .wine?
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: the config folder for wine in your home directory
<Karti> Hi all, just installed Bluefish HTML editor, but now when I click on a link in my email it opens as an editable file in Bluefish rather than my browser, could someone advise me how to change it so that it opens in a web browser? Many thanks
<neumind> is impossible play games on ubuntu wher they on windows?
<vecna> neumind, look http://www.winehq.org
<tremby> neumind: some (id games for instance) have linux ports and don't need wine
<ushimitsudoki> BarryToeman: I can rename .wine. However, I know that all the files were not created that are needed in the .wine folder
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: i see...because it fails installation.
<ushimitsudoki> BarryToeman: The same error occurs if I try to create in a different name directory, or I delete .wine and try again
<nickrud> Karti, right click an html file in the file system, select properties, and then the open with tab
<vecna> UserUbuntu, join #wine and try wineprefixcreate
<vecna> sorry that was for ushimitsudoki
<ushimitsudoki> BarryToeman: yes, winecfg can not run becuase wineprefixcreate crashes
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: did the wine version from the repository work?
<ppcguy> hey all
<ushimitsudoki> Barry: I believe I am using the repository version?
<Karti> nickrud: Dis as you asked. It is already set to open in Firefox. WOuld it be a setting that was changed n Kontact?
<nickrud> ushimitsudoki, try sudo aptitude reinstall wine , sometimes a reinstall fixes an odd problem
<neumind> wher i can find good tutorial how install wine and use it?
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: i mean the Ubuntu universe and not from wine.budgetdedicated.com
<nickrud> Karti, ah, kontact don't know kde at all. Someone might answer, but #kubuntu is the kde place
<BarryToeman> neumind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<neumind> ty
<Karti> nickrud: I'm on Ubuntu but my mail has been Kontact since it was a pain in the ar*e to migrate it across to Evolution :(
<neumind> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<neumind>  wtf?
<ushimitsudoki> Barry: I will try that.
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: i would purge your current wine installation and follow the Wine instructions from the Ubuntu wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Altrag> Hello everyone, first time here
<nickrud> Karti, yeah, I'm sure there's some setting that got changed, but don't know what it is. That's one reason why I don't mix qt & gtk apps anymore
<ushimitsudoki> Barry: Alright, that is something I have not tried. Let me give that a go. Thanks for your help!
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: good luck with that
<Karti> nickrud: Good advice.......many thanks for your help ;)
<wy> Why isn't freemind in the repository?
<nickrud> Karti, a suggestion:  install dovecot , it's an imap server. Keep all your mail in there, then your email client won't matter
<Altrag> I have a problem with my monitor, I wanted to change my main monitor, so I choose the model I had, syncmaster 955df, and I clicked OK with out testing it, reloged to the computer, and the display is messed up, so I cant actualy see enything... anyway I can set it back to default monitor through command promt? thanks! :P
<Karti> nickrud: Is it a complicated install? (I am relatively new to Linux)
<KRaZy_WaKa> does anyone know if there is a linux/ubuntu port for the Creative Zen V Plus mp3 player
<ppcguy> Altrag: If it was a completely different monitor you might want to reconfig x from the command line. My 2nd monitor is a 955df, watching officespace on it now. ;)
<BarryToeman> Altrag: yes, command line can fix it.  you can either try to check for a backup of your config file or do what ppcguy says with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Altrag> Well, it doesnt work for me, maybe its the ATI card that I have that stops it from working
<nickrud> Karti, no, it's pretty simple . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot . Don't get the dovecot-pop3 (since you won't be feeding other machines) and use the Maildir format
<Karti> nickrud: many thanks.....just checking it out now
<fgeyser> hi
<BarryToeman> KRaZy_WaKa: did you check to see if gnomad2 or Amarok works with the Zen V?
<look> can someone tell me other IRC clients except xChat for uBuntu 7.10 ?
<ushimitsudoki> Barry: Same results with wine from the repository (0.9.36-0ubuntu1). wine gives the error: "wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/jason/.wine' ... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tremby> look: pidgin (it's a multi protocol one -- does msn and xmpp and aim etc too)
<kantor> how can I connect from outside to a host that is behind a router and has a private IP  (like 192.168.0.23) ?
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: did you purge your old files and old installation first?  how did you install initially?
<tremby> kantor: you need to get your router to forward the relevant port to your machine
<SatManUK> has anybody used to ubuntu forums wiki howto on Quasar?
<ushimitsudoki> From Syntaptic each time, complete uninstall. I have tried in the past from terminal as well.
<BarryToeman> look: bitchx, lostirc, loqui
<kantor> so If I do not set the forwarding I can't connect from outside, no ?
<nickrud> look, irssi seems really popular in this channel
<soldats> xchat as well
<flamsmark> it's all about xchat
<soldats> lol i prefer irssi though
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: well, that error you get isn't very helpful, huh?  did you remove .wine before reinstalling?  also, in synaptic you can choose which version to install (universe or winehq if you have that enabled), but you just tried that.
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: i don't know what else to suggest besides trying #wine irc
<look> ok but which one of them is more similar with the old mIRC
<look> for windows ?
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: i mean #winehq
<ushimitsudoki> Barry: Alright. Haven't got any response there, but I will try again in a bit. Thanks for the effort, nonetheless
<lardarse> how do i use chmod to set all the .cpp files within a folder (and within folders in that folder) to 644 ?
<BarryToeman> ushimitsudoki: make a post at ubuntuforums.org if winehq is worthless
<lardarse> chmod -R 644 *.cpp deons't work
<ushimitsudoki> Barry: Alright, I might just do that!
<soldats> sudo chmod 644 /path/to/dir/*.cpp  i think
<soldats> maybe need the -R im not sure
<lardarse> soldats: why do i need sudo? the files are in my home folder
<lardarse> -R is recursive
<ReS|UK> lardarse: Have you got the correct privelidges?
<lardarse> ReS|UK: i just extracted the folder from a tar.gz
<lardarse> onto my desktop
<BarryToeman> lardarse: chmod -R 644 *.cpp should work.  what is the error?
<lardarse> chmod: cannot access `*.cpp': No such file or directory
<ReS|UK> In which case as BarryToeman said the chmod -R 644 *.cpp should work.
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What file lists the 25 Menu items which one can activate using the System > Settings menu?
<ReS|UK> lardarse: Are you in the dir containing the .cpp files?
<lardarse> no.. the files ar a couple of levels down
<lardarse> in multiple folders
<ReS|UK> That is why you need to use the dir if you are not in the current dir.
<lardarse> and i just discovered that i cant blindly 644 everything, because the folders stop feing folders
<lardarse> being*
<ReS|UK> That is correct lardarse; you need to just do the files from the dir they are contained in.
<lardarse> ehh...
<lardarse> i would rather not type in a command 17 times...
<lardarse> or more
<Wargasm> copy paste?
<nickrud> bullgard4, they are each described in an individual file in /usr/share/applications
<ReS|UK> You could use copy and paste
<lardarse> yeah... but then i still ahve to get into each folder in turn
<nickrud> lardarse, that's why you would specify files ending in .cpp to chmod, the dir's would be left alone
<lardarse> nickrud: yes... i'm trying that
<ReS|UK> lardarse: The only other way is to chmod as that does all
<ReS|UK> Ohhh sorry nickrud just said that.
<lardarse> but it's saying that it can't find th files which are 2 levels down
<ReS|UK> lardarse: Change dir and try it from the location and see if you get the same error.
<nickrud> lardarse, BarryToeman suggested  chmod -R 644 *.cpp . Did you try that?
<lardarse> nickrud: i tried tht myself
<lardarse> and yes, it works if the files are in my current folder... but that's tedious
<nickrud> lardarse, from inside the top dir of the files you unpacked?
<lardarse> nickrud: yes
<lardarse> chmod -R 644 *.cpp
<lardarse> chmod: cannot access `*.cpp': No such file or directory
<nickrud> lardarse, then that is very odd, -R has never failed me
<lardarse> the exact same error as without the -R
<BarryToeman> lardarse: odd.  you can try a sledgehammer approach: "find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;"
<ReS|UK> lardarse: To me that errors seems to read that it fails to find the cpp in the dir or is looking for something that isn't there.
<BarryToeman> lardarse: however, my example will change all files to that permission
<lardarse> ReS|UK: but the files are there
<chazco> hi... anyone know how to insert data into an XML file from a script?
<lardarse> BarryToeman: that' fine, as long as it doesn't affect any folders
<nickrud> lardarse, try chmod 622 -R *.cpp
<BarryToeman> lardarse: make a backup and try it.  then delete when it doesn't work because I didn't test it.
<lardarse> i cna just sxtract it from the tgz again if i need to
<firman> #surabaya
<lardarse> fihi09: no spam please
<lardarse> ehh
<lardarse> sorry
<lardarse> he left too fast
<lardarse> BarryToeman: that seems to have worked
<BarryToeman> lardarse: excellent...
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx Barry i'm on the phone with a friend of mine he suggested the same thing... he said Amarok will probably work
<goodhabit> Hello. 7.10 ACPI doesn't works. How to solve it?
<BarryToeman> KRaZy_WaKa: excellent...
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx again for all the help... i'm getting ready to load ubuntu on my PC and getting rid of windows just wanna make sure i have everything covered
<frahi> goodhabit: make it work
<goodhabit> frahi, how?
<goodhabit> Help plz.
<scguy318> !acpi | goodhabit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> goodhabit: I would look for some ACPI docs in the ubuntu Wiki
<scguy318> goodhabit: what doesn't work exactly?
<BarryToeman> KRaZy_WaKa: you can always try a dual boot for a few weeks just in case you forget something.
<KRaZy_WaKa> was considering it but was told dualboot is a security risk and i know its a pain in the butt
<scguy318> KRaZy_WaKa: security risk how?
<Jockeo> Is there a GUI in Gutsy Gibbon that allows me to mount my ntfs partition? Or do I have to use the terminal?
<goodhabit> scguy318, notebook doesn't show battery, cpu always works on same frequence etc.
<scguy318> Jockeo: ntfs-config, but it kinda sucks, better off adding an fstab entry
<scguy318> goodhabit: what's your notebook? have you tried searching the Ubuntu Forum?
<Jockeo> scguy318: ok thx
<linxuz3r> hey guys anyway to mount *.bin?
<scguy318> linuxuz3r: use fuseiso
<ChaosR> This is a more general question, not really related to ubuntu, but I was wondering what a "good bittorrent client with webui" for ubuntu is, and as my server runs ubuntu, I thought, lets ask here.
<KurtKraut> I have a XFS partition and only root is able to write on it. How do I enable to any user to write on a XFS partition ?
<ChaosR> I already used: uTorrent (trough wine), Azureus, Deluge, all seem to have problems
<ChaosR> so who knows a new one :)
<BarryToeman> ChaosR: what was wrong with Deluge?
<ChaosR> segmentation error
<scguy318> ChaosR: google "bittorrent webui clients" , a nice listing there
<ChaosR> it randomly gives those about every 2 weeks
<scguy318> ChaosR: have you looked at the core dumps, if you have that on?
<ChaosR> scguy318: I already tried the more popular ones
<BarryToeman> ChaosR: look at or make a post at http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/. the developer is quick to respond.
<ChaosR> well, I solve the error by just deleting prefs.state
<ChaosR> and utorrent won't start anymore
<Arelis> Yesterday i said i needed gaming very much. well, i still get it with XGL, the only problem is that WINE programs go on top of EVERYTHING, when i use DISPLAY=:0. Is there any solve for this?
<ChaosR> for some odd reason, wine just starts giving a lot of debug-crap
<p34r> what mail server should i use with ubuntu? i'm using nginx too
<p34r> like what's the easiest to use and fastest, etc
<scguy318> !mta | p34r
<ubotu> p34r: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<p34r> scguy318: cool, thanks
<p34r> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<wols> !msgthebot | p34r
<ubotu> p34r: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<soldats> is there a way i can tell if a file is symbolically linked to another
<ChaosR> but the odd thing is, if I use ssh -X, I have no problems at all using wine for utorrent
<scguy318> ChaosR: that's normal, Wine will output to Terminal
<scguy318> ChaosR: unless you mean page fault?
<wols> soldats: you can see the link with ls -l
<ChaosR> wait
<wols> you cannot see if another file links to a file
<ChaosR> if I start utorrent with wine trough VNC, it will not start and give a load of debuggish stuff in the terminal, if I use ssh -X (so X programs start on my desktop), I have no problems at all
<scguy318> ChaosR: what's the output?
<soldats> wols, thanks didnt know if that would work. do you know if i can say unlink two files
<lardarse> does anyone know what my options are, to type japanese kana in ubuntu?
<xenon_xavier> hey guys I just wanted to know how can I close ports which I dont need?
<scguy318> lardarse: something with SCIM probably
<wols> soldats: delete the symlink
<soldats> wols, ok i figured, i ask because i read a while back if you delete one it deletes the other
<scguy318> soldats: that applies to a hard link
<xenon_xavier> how do I close pors???
<soldats> ahh ok i was scanning pages too fast then thanks
<scguy318> xenon_xavier: in iptables? your router?
<ChaosR> etupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection: glxcmds.c:343: CreateContext: Assertation `mode != ((void *)0)' failed.
<ChaosR> something like that
<ChaosR> scguy318: any ideas?
<scguy318> ChaosR: moment
<BarryToeman> xenon_xavier: first find out what porst you have open. try nmap is good for that.
<Arelis> Yesterday i said i needed gaming very much. well, i still get it with XGL, the only problem is that WINE programs go on top of EVERYTHING, when i use DISPLAY=:0. Is there any solve for this?
<scguy318> ChaosR: googling shows Wine bug, but mm
<scguy318> ChaosR: you wouldn't happen to have any fancy graphical effects going would you?
<BarryToeman> Arelis: try #winehq irc channel.
<CoasterMaster> How can I get a USB device to talk to Windows XP running in qemu hosted on Ubuntu?
<ChaosR> probably not, I use blackbox on my servers :P
<scguy318> ChaosR: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8557
<ChaosR> yup, that's my error
<scguy318> ChaosR: i need to hit bed now, have a good night
<ChaosR> thanks scguy318
<ChaosR> I guess I'll just disable opengl
<ChaosR> don't need it anyways
<wy> I just noticed that my sound is not working yet since installation yesterday
<OpenGuru> Hi. Any one who has installed apcupsd ?
<look> can someone tell me why i get disconneted in this way ?
<look> -Welcome- psyBNC2.3.2-4
<look> --psyBNC- Your IRC Client did not support a password. Please type /QUOTE PASS yourpassword to connect.
<look> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<look> i`m trying to use xChat
<goodhabit> пинг
<goodhabit> как кодировка?
<wols> !ru | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Arelis> BarryToeman: (10:45:20) _Marcus_: hmm. i have to pass, i am not using XGL, so no experience <-- this is what they said. So no one can support me there
<wols> look: it clearly says why
<Arelis> Guys, is it safe to install XGL and can i remove it afterwards?
<VAN> hello ! )
<pmcnabb> anyone know how to have pam record logins to a remote machine (to mysql, preferably)?
<wols> Arelis: "safe" is relative and you can always uninstall a deb package dependencies permitting
<VAN> i`m russia
<wols> pmdgandalf: syslog to another host
<wols> pmdgandalf: I mean you should not PM me
<wols> you just did it again. either talk in channel or go away
<wols> come to think of it, best stop talking to me
<montoya> hello everyone, finally have INTERWEB on my laptop!
<Aleph> I recently upgraded my from an AMD 64 to an X2 processor and flashed my BIOS. Now Feisty is saying my xorg.conf file is invalid and X won't start. How can I fix this?
<ReS|UK> Aleph: You need to update you xorg.conf to match your CPU
<montoya> can someone refresh my memory? I think there is a program for Ubuntu that allows you to download a bunch of programs, but I don´t remember the name
<wols> pmdgandalf: you are messaging me in a private window, you aren't talking at all in #ubuntu. go and learn about IRC please. putting you on /ignore now
<adamadam20074> im getting a weird error message when i type fglrxinfo in the terminal, X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<adamadam20074>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<adamadam20074>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<adamadam20074>   Serial number of failed request:  17
<adamadam20074>   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<adamadam20074>  im running an ati radeon 9800 pro
<montoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> À¯Æ©Àΰ¡
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ¾Æ´Ï
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> À¯Æ©·¡
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ½Ã¹Ù
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ..
<montoya> If I enabled nvidia drivers, but my resolution is still lousy, is there something more I can do?
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> yes you can do
<LimCore> what was the quick way to have read only NVC beteen two linux boxes?
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ÀÌ·± Âî²ô·¡±âµé
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ¹«½¼ ¾Ë¼ö¾ø´Â ¿µ¾î¸¦ ¾¾ºÎ¸®´Â°Å¾ß
<LimCore> Vnc
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> Çê¼Ö°³¼ÖÀâ¼Ö
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> °³»ýÅ°µé
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> µÚÁú¶ó°í
<LimCore> !ops synacktion requests a kick
<KurtKraut> How can I mount a partition with rw permitions ?
<LimCore> KurtKraut:  -o remount,rw   or just  -o rw
<LimCore> KurtKraut:  to mount options
<mohkohn> How do I get the debian menu's to work? They seem to be empty.
<montoya> Synz-Nein, you aren´t being very helpful
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ??
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> montoya
<montoya> your text is all gibberish
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> i cant understand..
<KurtKraut> LimCore, how do I set it in fstab ?
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> That is korean language
<montoya> 	<LimCore>	Vnc
<montoya> 	<[MxPm]Synz-Nein>	Çê¼Ö°³¼ÖÀâ¼Ö
<LimCore> KurtKraut: its default,  remove  ",ro" from options
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> [MxPm]Synz-Nein(Àº)´Â ¾Ù¸®½º°¡ µÉ º¿ÀΰŴٿ¹¿ä. !º¿µµ¿ò À» ÀÔ·ÂÇÏ¸é µµ¿ÍÁÙÁöµµ ¸ð¸¥´Ù¿¹¿ä.
<LimCore> montoya: yes
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ..
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> I can english
<montoya> I just need help in English, or Spanish or German
<LimCore> montoya: so, how to?  what to run on server beeing watched (read only, medium quality)   what on client
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> but Im not good at english
<stretto> Hello
<thePablo_109459> hey ho
<montoya> What? I don´t think you are talking to the right person
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ..
<montoya> I´m still wondering what program is like Synaptic but shows you a bunch of programs you can install
<thePablo_109459> wsa los?
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> °¡³ª´Ù <- this is korean language
<thePablo_109459> *was
<thePablo_109459> nöööö
<Arelis> Hey all. When i try to login as another user, (by starting a new GDM screen), the screen goes black and the whole system freezes. Can anyone help me with that?
<thePablo_109459> ???
<thePablo_109459> wtf?
<KurtKraut> LimCore, this is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48422/ - and only root is able to write in /media/backup
<soldats> montoya, aptitude
<montoya> Synz-Nein, my wonderful Firefox doesn´t understand that
<soldats> read the man page
<stretto> can someone  tell me what is recommented movie player that support  VOB fomart
<thePablo_109459> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9712063
<montoya> soldats: how do I load up the graphical version of it?
<thePablo_109459> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9712063
<soldats> read the man page im not sure
<thePablo_109459> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9712063
<tomaw> thePablo_109459: please don't paste pennergame links to freenode channels
<thePablo_109459> kk
<tomaw> thePablo_109459: doing so will get you banned from both :)
<thePablo_109459> :D
<thePablo_109459> thx
<LimCore> KurtKraut: try like umask=000  or user=000  read man mount on this;  or just create there a directory and set it to chmod 777
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ,,
<soldats> [MxPm]Synz-Nein, this isnt the channel for you
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> [MxPm]Synz-Nein(Àº)´Â ¾Ù¸®½º°¡ µÉ º¿ÀΰŴٿ¹¿ä. !º¿µµ¿ò À» ÀÔ·ÂÇÏ¸é µµ¿ÍÁÙÁöµµ ¸ð¸¥´Ù¿¹¿ä.
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ?
<soldats> i think your trolling
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ..
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> i want to learn english
<soldats> hooked on phonics
<montoya> soldats: That wasn´t it :(
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> are you fucker?
<wols> !kr | [MxPm]Synz-Nein
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ?
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> [MxPm]Synz-Nein(Àº)´Â ¾Ù¸®½º°¡ µÉ º¿ÀΰŴٿ¹¿ä. !º¿µµ¿ò À» ÀÔ·ÂÇÏ¸é µµ¿ÍÁÙÁöµµ ¸ð¸¥´Ù¿¹¿ä.
<soldats> !ops | [MxPm]Synz-Nein
<ubotu> [MxPm]Synz-Nein: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> [MxPm]Synz-Nein(Àº)´Â ¾Ù¸®½º°¡ µÉ º¿ÀΰŴٿ¹¿ä. !º¿µµ¿ò À» ÀÔ·ÂÇÏ¸é µµ¿ÍÁÙÁöµµ ¸ð¸¥´Ù¿¹¿ä.
<soldats> !language | [MxPm]Synz-Nein
<ubotu> [MxPm]Synz-Nein: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> [MxPm]Synz-Nein(Àº)´Â ¾Ù¸®½º°¡ µÉ º¿ÀΰŴٿ¹¿ä. !º¿µµ¿ò À» ÀÔ·ÂÇÏ¸é µµ¿ÍÁÙÁöµµ ¸ð¸¥´Ù¿¹¿ä.
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ..;
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> i dont know my sentence
<montoya> ...... so um, I enabled nvidia drivers and my display is still crappy... any help?
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> what that's mean?
<soldats> montoya, im positive aptitude has an ncurses interface
<heatxsink> anyone in here know how to reassemble multiple rar files?
<soldats> i just dont remember how to get it
<montoya> soldats: It´s an interface but it´s just text, I remember something nice than synaptic
<soldats> !ops | [MxPm]Synz-Nein
<ubotu> [MxPm]Synz-Nein: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<montoya> nicer**
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> [MxPm]Synz-Nein(Àº)´Â ¾Ù¸®½º°¡ µÉ º¿ÀΰŴٿ¹¿ä. !º¿µµ¿ò À» ÀÔ·ÂÇÏ¸é µµ¿ÍÁÙÁöµµ ¸ð¸¥´Ù¿¹¿ä.
<soldats> ahh
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> !ops uboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops uboto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ?
<tomaw> [MxPm]Synz-Nein: can you please try to speak English here.  Noone can understand what you're saying
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> [MxPm]Synz-Nein(Àº)´Â ¾Ù¸®½º°¡ µÉ º¿ÀΰŴٿ¹¿ä. !º¿µµ¿ò À» ÀÔ·ÂÇÏ¸é µµ¿ÍÁÙÁöµµ ¸ð¸¥´Ù¿¹¿ä.
<montoya> seriously, someone help me, my display is blurry and small... how can I get a better resolution?
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ÀÌ·±¾¾¹ß·Ãµé <- this?
<stretto> hello could  someone tell  me what would be the best  movie play
<BernardB> stretto, maybe Mplayer
<Matttix> montoya: what's your graphics card
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> (PM 07:10:10) <Gary> do not post in #ubuntu
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> (PM 07:10:15) <[MxPm]Synz-Nein> ..
<[MxPm]Synz-Nein> (PM 07:10:17) <[MxPm]Synz-Nein> yes
<montoya> Mattix: Nevermind, I found the settings panel
<CaptainMorgan> I have a system - within windows already taking up the whole hard drive, I want to install ubuntu onto the where there is unused windows space, will the ubuntu installer let partition existing drive?
<LimCore> what was the name of small utilioty to dump screenshot
<montoya> for the record, nvidia-settings should be somewhere on the taskbar
<BernardB> CaptainMorgan, Yes, that's possible, I believe
<maddash> hey, what's going on here?
<Arelis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<soldats> already tried
<wols> tomaw: finally. thank you
<maddash> wols: you? #ubuntu? no...
<BernardB> CaptainMorgan, what windows version are you running?
<CaptainMorgan> BernardB, XP
<stretto> ok, i Have Mplayer  but it  does support the VOB  compress
<CaptainMorgan> BernardB, from what I recall... I think you're correct.. but I wanted inquire to be sure
<CaptainMorgan> !blank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blank - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> !cdrw
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<montoya> do you guys use compiz?
<Matttix> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BernardB> CaptainMorgan, I'm not sure of XP working with Ubuntu, but Vista will work: I've installed it myself.
<BernardB> CaptainMorgan, maybe somebody else knows if XP and Ubuntu dual boot together...
<CaptainMorgan> BernardB, what do you mean by "working with" ? I dual boot XP and ubuntu on two other systems already
<cookie> hello guys
<wols> of course they do
<cookie> I have a little problem
<soldats> ok
<cookie> Why can't I view flash animations on web on 7.10
<BernardB> CaptainMorgan, I mean dual booting XP and Ubuntu
<cookie> ?
<stretto> hello  bernardb
<maddash> [MxPm]Synz-Nein: hi?
<wols> !enter cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-_> !dualboot > CaptainMorgan
<wols> maddash: it's a troll. don't feed
<soldats> cookie, you need to install the flash player 9
<cookie> I see tem scrambeled
<wols> !enter | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CaptainMorgan> J-_, dualbooting wasn't the question.. but thanks
<maddash> I thought that it was banned? why else would you thank tomaw?
<cookie> and how do I install it?
<BernardB> stretto, ?
<tanker_> tanker
<soldats> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cookie> thanks
<jekos1> has anyone compiled Cedega successfully?
<four-o-fou1> hi
<four-o-fou1> I have questions with evolution, which channel to ask?
<J-_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<four-o-fou1> :D
<maddash> four-o-fou1: this channel works
<four-o-fou1> how to enable yahoo on evolution
<four-o-fou1> I searched google ending in different results
<montoya> anyone here have a good way to get higher resolutions than 1024x768?
<stretto> hello  bernardB  you can  have  dual boot with XP and  ubuntu
<wols> four-o-fou1: if you run ubuntu
<wols> montoya: what video drievr are you currently using?
<four-o-fou1> wols: I have ubuntu, does it make problems?
<wols> four-o-fou1: apt-cache search yahoo. you need to download the yahoo mail with an extra program and then feed to evolution
<cookie> sorry
<wols> four-o-fou1: no, but we only support ubuntu here, not other distros
<BernardB> stretto, --> CaptainMorgan
<cookie> It does not say anything about installing flash 9
<wols> cookie: it does
<cookie> can somebody please tell me how to install?
<montoya> wols: The default nvidia driver that can be enabled with feisty
<wols> montoya: I didn't ask what can be enabled but what you USE
<CaptainMorgan> once again folks, BernardB stretto J-_ - dual booting was not the question - I already dual booting four machines
<montoya> wols: Thatś'what i´m using
<wols> CaptainMorgan: you already got your answer no?
<Filled-void> Hello all would the text install options (no acpi etc) be the same for Ubuntu 32-bit and 64 bit dvd installmedias?
<CaptainMorgan> I have a system - within windows already taking up the whole hard drive, I want to install ubuntu onto the where there is unused windows space, **will the ubuntu installer let me partition existing drive? **
<maddash> CaptainMorgan: yes
<stretto> bernardo
<CaptainMorgan> I am not sure if it has a partitioner, that's all
<cookie> How do I install flash 9 on Ubuntu 7.10
<wols> montoya: your used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and chose a higher res?
<CaptainMorgan> maddash, thank you
<BernardB> Yes CaptainMorgan
<wols> !flash | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BernardB> as maddash says
<jekos1> hi all
<soldats> cookie, visit the flash homepage, you can compile it yourself
<soldats> it has instructions as well
<wols> soldats: how do you compile an already compiled binary?
<jekos1> has anybody compiled cedega complete?
<stojic> wols: with lots of errors :-)
<four-o-fou1> (2007-12-16 13:49:21) wols: four-o-fou1: apt-cache search yahoo. you need to download the yahoo mail with an extra program and then feed to evolution,tell me what to do now please!
<soldats> wols, the flash site has a tar.gz and a few others to install flash 9 on linux
<aeGIs> wow...  I just bagged a hottie
<aeGIs> took her home a few minutes ago
<wols> soldats: doesn't answer my question. there is no sourcecode in the tar.gz so how do you compile it?
<soldats> aeGIs, thats not appropriate here
<soldats> wols, install it is what i meant
<four-o-fou1> wols: what do I need to change in my evolution settings now?
<snmpee> aeGIs yes, no talking about things everyone else in this channel doesn't do
<aeGIs> sorry... thought Ubuntu was about human beings ;)
<aeGIs> lol
<LimCore> how to send a file to SSH (or FTP), from cmd line, without beeing asked for passwords.  no, server doesnt have pub key auth
<bazhang> aeGIs: cut it out
<four-o-fou1> ??
<wols> aeGIs: and #ubuntu is only about support for Ubuntu
<wols> aeGIs: so please stay to that or go away. if you can't do it on your own an ops might help you
<four-o-fou1> is there anyone here that uses yahoo on his evolution, without any problems??
<soldats> wols, its 3:30 in the morning im tired but cant sleep so sorry if i confused compile and install
<bazhang> four-o-fou1: yahoo? the search engine? or IM
<aeGIs> hahaha... WOW...
<wols> soldats: how about sleep then?
<snmpee> aeGIs you'll also find that you'll get more people talking about you breaking a rule than talked in the past half day
<soldats> i said i cant
<wols> bazhang: yahoo the email provider that charges for pop3 access
<four-o-fou1> bazhang:  I wanna check my emails, using evolution
<aeGIs> snmpee: I'm sorry I broke the rules
<aeGIs> ;)
<four-o-fou1> bazhang: not talking about search engine or IM!
<slept> hi how do I find out which thermalzone corresponds to what ?
<aeGIs> wols: please forgive my indiscretion...
<spideyman> whats the pastebin again
<wols> !paste | spideyman
<ubotu> spideyman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<montoya> what is the command to restart xserver?
<four-o-fou1> no one to tell me what to do with my evolution ?????:-?
<maddash> montoya: ctrl+alt+bksp
<snmpee> montoya ctrl+alt+backspace
<Gary> montoya, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Gary> argh
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7092 four-o-fou1
<snmpee> STFW
<snmpee> search the f@#%^#  web
<bazhang> !ohmy | snmpee
<ubotu> snmpee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: what's a problem
<snmpee> bazhang blow me or ban me. your choice.
<aeGIs> snmpee: can ubuntu help me develop a personality and learn to accept other people without trying to force them to behave like I wan tthem to?
<snmpee> aeGIs definitely not
<cookie> How do I install a program in .bin extension ?
<bazhang> snmpee: you want an op to help you out?
<four-o-fou1> bazhang: I/ve seen this page, it fetvhyahoo didn't work
<Filled-void> four-o-fou1, Are you getting an error?
<snmpee> ubuntu is for smelly nerds who have a power trip about trying to keep the channel tamer than mickey mouse in sunday school
<snmpee> while they play with their balls
<snmpee> a lot
<four-o-fou1> Filled-void: pecisk: I can't send/receive
<stretto> can  someone tell me where  i get  VoB codec or support  the MPlayer VLC
<bazhang> four-o-fou1: go to the yahoo page and configure it there--should work--what precise error are you getting with fetchyahoo?
<kitofhawaii> aegis: it's not like ubuntu forces you to sit around a fire and sing kumbaya :)
<cookie> could somebody help me?
<wols> kitofhawaii: don't feed please
<aeGIs> snot_: I thought maybe there was a shell command for that....  Maybe there is a HowTo on how to threaten people...  I think there must be because it appears a few people have read it in here. ;)
<cookie> how do I install something with a .bin extension?
<bazhang> cookie: which file?
<wols> !ops snmpee and aeGIs are trolling
<Filled-void> stretto, I think installing ubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of that might want to confirm with someone though
<cookie> bazhang: I downloaded java and it is in .bin extension
<cookie> How do I install it?
<slept> cookie, open-offie ?
<snmpee> it's 4:30 am, nobody can hear you scream
<bazhang> cookie: which java?
<bazhang> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<cookie> the latest one
<snmpee> wols let's discuss your lack of a penis
<pecisk> cookie: if it is installation file, then you simply have to make it executable, via File Properties dialog
<four-o-fou1> Filled-void: bazhang: pecisk: take a look at this page: http://gopalkoduri.wordpress.com/2006/06/23/configuring-evolution-mail-to-work-with/#comment-81
<cookie> pecisk: And how exactly do I do that?
<bazhang> cookie: there are at least two versions iirc
<aeGIs> snmpee: me thinks wols taketh irc much too seriously
<snmpee> cookie likely your .bin is a cue/bin cd image
<slept> what to use to create a heavy systemload ? I hava problem with overheating .... I need sth to check if it is fixed now ...
<wols> snmpee: enjoy it while you aren't banned kiido
<wols> *kiddo
<four-o-fou1> Filled-void: bazhang: pecisk: last comment is mine, it is what happens using evolution without fetchyahoo
<snmpee> aeGIs most of them in here take irc too seriously, and are more interested in playing hall monitor than being useful
<wols> slept: "load" doesn't create heat
<snmpee> and are a general detriment to discussion
<Keule|on> Hi there - does anybody know something about the xcompmgr?
<wols> if you want to stress the cpu there are several programs, e.g. cpuburn, mprime, etc
<aeGIs> chmod o-penis wols
<soldats> actually this channel is supposed to be family friendly, it doesnt matter if its 430 its 1200 somewhere else
<wols> !ask | Keule|on
<ubotu> Keule|on: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slept> wols, well what than makes my cpu work/calculate ?
<Keule|on> :P
<snmpee> Keule|on never heard of it, but i bet i can find out more about it than you know about it in 60 seconds by looking up the word in a search engine
<Keule|on> ok when xcompmgr is installed - i dont see the logout screen
<wols> slept: I told you waht programs
<snmpee> wols: troll troll troll troll!
<osk> agestad
<DDragon> ok people of ubutu i have a slight problem with installing Ubuntu 7.10 to my external HDD
<DDragon> im using the USB attachment for it as i have no onboard SATA ports
<snmpee> soldats i want to lick your earlobes
<tomaw> snmpee: Not here, thanks.
<wols> !ask DDragon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ddragon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Keule|on> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/10798/Mini-Howto-Xorg-beschleunigen.html the usage is shown in the last third
<slept> wols, ah, sorry didn't see it wasnt highlited - thanks
<snmpee> first the left ear
<snmpee> then the right
<snmpee> slurp
<Keule|on> wolls ?
<Keule|on> what do you think?
<OffHand> I have compiled Audacious but it doesn't seem to respect my theme. It kinda looks like Gtk1. Check screenshot: http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqx0.png
<Keule|on> snmpee:  whats up?
<pecisk> cookie: press right mouse button on file you want to execute, choose Properties. Properties dialog will open, choose Permissions or Access Rights tab, I don't remember how it's called. And then find a checkbox for allowing to execute this file.
<snmpee> Keule|on STFW
<bazhang> thank goodness
<wols> Keule|on: and what is the problem with that howto?
<four-o-fou1> Filled-void: bazhang: pecisk: but using fetchyahoo, I don't know what to do!! take a look at these messages : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/15927/
<Keule|on> there is no info how to fix my problem
<wols> !info audacious
<DDragon> wols: i have no idea what to !ask for :(
<Keule|on> when i logout - there is no logout window...
<pecisk> ops, maybe you can also ban [MxPm]Synz-Nein, because it's a bot who spams private chans
<snmpee_> LOL DONGS
<snmpee_> PENIS PENIS PENIS
<ubotu> audacious: Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-4 (gutsy), package size 976 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<wols> DDragon: then you obviously don't have a problem
<bazhang> four-o-fou1: did you go to the yahoo mail page and configure it from that end? that seems to be the generally accepted practice
<pecisk> snmpee_: feel very smart?
<Keule|on> can i kill xcompmgr automatically? or what is to do?
<rodolfo_> has anyone successfully installed SNES emulator (ZSNES) on Ubuntu?
<wols> bazhang: I told you, yahoo charges money for pop3 access. I doubt he wants to spend any
<four-o-fou1> bazhang: what should I do there?!
<bazhang> rodolfo_: yes
<bazhang> wols: that is just to filter stuff, four-o-fou1 doesn't need to use that service
<soldats> rodolfo_, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic some of them have done it
 * jgoo wonders when someone will put a gumstix inside a nes controller, and run a full zsnes ++ others (like that recent famicom in controller, but a full linux system)
<Keule|on> snmpee_: the howto didnt help me
<eromero> hello fellow ubuntu-ers
<Slart>  Hello, I've noticed that since a couple of days none of my keyboard and mouse shortcuts are working any more.. Alt-tab doesn't work etc.. I can still copy paste in applications and so on.. but none of the compiz shortcuts work any more..  Is this because of some upgrade? do I need to reset something? hints? running 64-bit gutsy
<eromero> :-D anyone here knows about the ebox project?
<wols> !anyone | eromero
<jgoo> !google ebox
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: hmmmm, seems like you can checked so messages deleted on your computer gets deleted from server. Seems it's not working.
<jgoo> :-/////
<jussi01> she_said: part
<she_said> jussi01: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<DDragon> wols i do have a problem its with installing Ubuntu to an external HDD
<ubotu> eromero: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ebox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rodolfo_> bazhang: i got a problem, its already installed on my ubuntu as well, but when i double-click on it, the ZSNES windows pops up and then it gets disappeared...
<wols> DDragon: there is a way to descibe your problem better. if there isn't we cannot help you
<jgoo> ? http://www.bluelightning.org/ebox/
<four-o-fou1> pecisk: bazhang: in the options part of yahoo page , should I change sth?! what, where? I found nothing related ?
<wols> DDragon: we are not psychic enought o know what's wrong
<eromero> jgoo: http://ebox-platform.com/
<DDragon> wols i was part way thru explaining
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: i think you don't have to change anything in Yahoo mail settings, wait a sec, I will check my Evolution install.
<eromero> i head it was being "integrated" with ubuntu
<wols> rodolfo_: start it from axterm, should give you more info
<bazhang> rodolfo_: do you run it from the terminal? that might help diagnose errors
<eromero>  /head/heard/
<Keule|on> :( noone here who can tell me something about xcompmgr?
<four-o-fou1> pecisk: thanks ;) :-w
<wols> eromero: it might get into patent problems
<eromero> really? why?
<jgoo> Krita - when will this finally be promoted as the linux equivilent of photoshop, and stop psychologically torturing people with GIMP?
<wols> jgoo: wrong channel?
<rodolfo_> bazhang: i dit it and this is what i got: Creating link /root/.kde/socket-rodolfo-laptop. - can't create mcop directory
<four-o-fou1> bazhang: pecisk: does it need to be a paying costumer or can be used with free accounts as well?
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: from main menu Edit => Settings => Mail Accounts => Choose one you have to modify => Recieve Options or Settings => Check out if you don't have a checkbox checked for Delete messages after 7 days
<Filled-void> four-o-fou1, According ot my knowledge POP is a paid service
<kent_> how do i enable the debian menu's in Gutsy? grass is not showing up
<jgoo> wols: no, I am looking at ubuntu based distros, and there is no mention of Krita
<Filled-void> four-o-fou1, But you can use fetchyahoo to receive and send I think . Its some thing like YPOP
<jgoo> it is an INCREDIBLY attractive and persuasive element to linux that doesn't get enough press
<pecisk> wols: this is ubuntu support channel. What Ubuntu means better check out yourself. And no, GIMP is better than Krita, like it or not.
<pecisk> damn
<pecisk> sorry
<pecisk> jgoo: not for you :)
<wols> jgoo: it's in debian sid. so check all repos of ubuntu?
<pecisk> :)
<wols> pecisk: you tell this to me why?
<Slart> nevermind my compiz problem.. reboot fixed it
<four-o-fou1> Filled-void: pecisk: no, not checked, but the problem is that: I can't send and receive at all. Filled-void: what should I do with fetchyahoo, it sees not working
<Slart> any ops awake?
<four-o-fou1> Filled-void: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/15927/ here are its messages
<pecisk> wols: I am not here to flame, simply Krita and GIMP are totally different beasts, in fact, they come from totally different worlds. Some people will like GIMP and some will like Krita. But they are not equal in functionality. Inkscape is more similar.
<suupaabaka> I'm about to reinstall Ubuntu and I'd like some advice about how to set up my partitions. I keep a lot (and I mean A LOT) of music on my hard drive, as well as install several games through WINE, as well as quite a few packages from the repositories. How should I partition my 80gb drive?
<Filled-void> four-o-fou1, Unfortunately IM not sure either I havent tried fetchyahoo and IM not at my Ubuntu machine to try either sorry :(.
<suupaabaka> I've read about separate partitions for /boot, / and /home. Is that the way to go?
<pecisk> wols: in fact I meant it to say to jgoo, sorry for bothering you :)
<mozart> I just formated my 500GB (My Book) drive to ext3 using "Partition Editor - GParted 0.3.3".
<mozart> When I bought the drive, it came as a fat32 drive and had some google and other files on it.
<mozart> first I tried using QTparted (took 5 seconds) that did format but later showed up as error, so I used GParted (took 6.5 minutes) and it went all well and I mounted the drive now as an ext3 drive.
<mozart> Question
<mozart> 1. The drive in size shows as 465.76GB, but it shows 7.50GB used and 458.26GB unused, how can that be, I just formated the whole drive and have put nothing on it, so what is using the 7.50 GB? (please see picture)
<mozart> 2. It shows a Lost+Found folder, I don't know what its for and why it was created, it shows up empty inside. (I'ld prefer it not to be there, can I rid of it?)
<mozart> 3. How can I rename my drive again to "My Book"
<Filled-void> !
<wols> pecisk: I never asked anything about krita. tell it to jgoo who did
<jussi01> !home | suupaabaka
<ubotu> suupaabaka: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Slart> suupaabaka: it's good to have at least your home folder on a different partition.. makes it easier to reinstall the system without worrying about your files
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: when you press "Send/Recieve" what happens? Error messages? Behaviour?
<four-o-fou1> pecisk: do you have a free account on yahoo?
<suupaabaka> Slart: So maybe 60gb for home, 20gb for everything else?
<slept> what do the thermalzones messure appart from cpu .... I can't make my system crash with cpuburn but watching videos on youtube can .... :(
<wols> 1. ext3 reserves 5-10% of space by default. directories and such use space too. 500GB are not 500 gigabtes but only 500 billion bytes
<four-o-fou1> pecisk: it sends me errors
<bobbywan> bonjour tlm
<wols> 2. you cannot get rid of it. it is needed by ext3
<bobbywan> bonjour tous le monde
<rodolfo_> tsc forget about it im gonna try gsnes9x
<four-o-fou1> pecisk: here, last comment is mine: http://gopalkoduri.wordpress.com/2006/06/23/configuring-evolution-mail-to-work-with/#comment-81
<david_J> woohoo Shannon International hehe... Wifi is cool!
<wols> 3. tune2fs can do it
<Keule|on> snmpee can you help me with xcompmgr ??
<mozart> wols: yes i know that but theres an extra 7.5 showing as used
<four-o-fou1> pecisk: I did what was written there, exactly..
<Lunenfeld> Hello, does someone know how turn off that gthumb opens up automatically when i plug in my USB-digicam?
<DDragon> !ask USB install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask usb install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> suupaabaka: that would be ok.. with some gigs to spare for the ubuntu system.. (20 Gb) is a bit much.. but who knows)
<DDragon> !ask portable harddrive install
<Filled-void> four-o-fou1, Gmail works with that fine and those are the server names. IM guessing that Yahoo had pop access for free once upon a time but that wont work now. If it did I dont think YPOP would exsist
<suupaabaka> Slart: So stuff like OpenOffice gets installed on my /home?
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: but there is simple message - invalid password or username
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: consult Yahoo mail help for reading POP messages
<Slart> anyone else getting "Shut up and XXXX you"-messages from [MxPm]Synz-Nein?
<wols> suupaabaka: no it doesn't
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: propably you have to provide your full email as username
<Slart> suupaabaka: nope.. it goes into usr/local I think.
<wols> Slart: he trolled before
<wols> Slart: then he got banned and now he's venting his anger
<Slart> wols: ok.. but he's in the channel? why isn't he kicked?
<four-o-fou1> pecisk: I have checked all possibilities! I don't think it's because of that, since my gmail account works properly
<suupaabaka> Slart and wols: So I should have maybe 10-15gb (just in case) on my root partition for proggies?
<wols> Slart: he was only banned by tomaw. and what would a kick help?
<hacked_kernel> I downloaded the iso image and i'm booting it using VirtualBox, after the system boots it takes me to the shell how can start the GUI?
<fabio> bom dia
<wols> suupaabaka: 10GB is quite a lot
<Slart> wols: he wouldn't know who's talking in the channel.. I get one priv message for each line I write in here
<mozart> I just formated my 500GB (My Book) drive to ext3 using "Partition Editor - GParted 0.3.3".
<mozart> When I bought the drive, it came as a fat32 drive and had some google and other files on it.
<mozart> first I tried using QTparted (took 5 seconds) that did format but later showed up as error, so I used GParted (took 6.5 minutes) and it went all well and I mounted the drive now as an ext3 drive.
<mozart> Question
<mozart> 1. The drive in size shows as 465.76GB, but it shows 7.50GB used and 458.26GB unused, how can that be, I just formated the whole drive and have put nothing on it, so what is using the 7.50 GB? (please see picture)
<Filled-void> four-o-fou1, gmail pop access is for free. Yahoo is a paid service. You need to subscribe to it.
<mozart> 2. It shows a Lost+Found folder, I don't know what its for and why it was created, it shows up empty inside. (I'ld prefer it not to be there, can I rid of it?)
<Bubulle> slept, GPU fan monitoring, if you have an nvidia GPU you can use nvidia-settings. No standard API to probe a GFX card sensor though:(
<mozart> 3. How can I rename my drive again to "My Book" from 500 to 465 then again 7.5 taken away, thats a lot.
<mozart> Is there anyway to recover this? and also why is there a lost+found folder inside does anyone know?
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: but your gmail account has different name/password right? Maybe you can imagine that Yahoo mail should be configured a little bit differently? :)
<wols> !repeat | mozart
<ubotu> mozart: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mozart> sorry
<suupaabaka> wols: Really? I'll cut it down then :D
<wols> mozart: and alst but not least you already got an answer to all 3 questions
<bazhang> four-o-fou1: just forward your yahoo to gmail then
<mozart> i did search a lot before coming here, i couldnt find an answer
<slept> Bubulle, no its i945 - I am not sure that it has a fan of its own - its a laptop
<four-o-fou1> pecisk: I just wanna know wether you have a free account like me or not,?? ok, let me check it out once more..
<Slart> well... got to run.. bye
<bmt2> hello to all
<mozart> wols: sorry what was the answer?
<Filled-void> four-o-fou1, http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-30.html
<bmt2> if i want to secure apache for just development purposes
<wols> mozart: /lastlog wols
<bmt2> could i just edit the ports.conf to just contain: Listen 127.0.0.1:80 ?
<wols> bmt2: good idea
<Bubulle> slept it may have some kind of temperature sensore though I don't know about i945. Did you try googling linux i945 GPU sensors ?
<bmt2> is that the only line that needs to appear in ports.conf ?
<slept> mozart, google for : gb vs gibi and if you don't like lost+found use reiserfs
<mozart> wols: sorry i am new here and to ubuntu, what do you mean?
<mozart> ok
<bmt2> wols: is that the only line that needs to appear in ports.conf ?
<wols> mozart: I answered all your question just after you asked
<wols> bmt2: yes
<bmt2> wols: thanks
<mozart> wols: its not i dont like lost+found, i just would prefer if it were hidden
<leethal> is it possible to set the keyboard layout on a per-application basis? Or, set the keyboard layout with a gnome launcher thingie? Using dvorak as main layout, but got some games installed, would like to use qwerty on those
<four-o-fou1> Filled-void: thanks, but why ypop and fetchyahoo don't work?
<Filled-void> Filled-void, Thats the problem IM not sure about. The above link only explains why you cant receive it ther way you did with gmail. Further it was one of the main reasons I started a gmail account also
<wols> four-o-fou1: for them to work you might have to set up a local functioning mail system. and screen scrapers are notoriously unreliable
<Filled-void> gah four-o-fou1 ^ above was to you
<stojic> leethal: you can write a small script to launch those games, something like setxkbmap us \ your_game \ setxkbmap dvorak
<imbecile> is there anyway to get conky to work in gnome?
<wols> imbecile: just install and run it?
<leethal> stojic: ah, thanks, wasn't aware of setxkbmap, that should do it =)
<wols> leethal: afaik it changes it for the whole X session
<imbecile> wols:  it will work?
<eromero> quick question: is there a command to switch what mirrors apt-get is using by default?
<imbecile> ill give it a try
<wols> imbecile: any special reason why not?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. I find in an official Gnome documentation a remark: "Buggy as heck". I do not know what 'heck' is. Is this equivalent to 'Buggy as the hell?'
<imbecile> wols:  last time i tried it no workie
<wols> eromero: you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to hearts content
<mozart> wols: ok thanks now i got it, sorry as it moves so fast here i didnt see it, ok, i understand that the formated drive loses space, but whats with the mystery 7.5GB that shows up as a used space? its a new drive i just formated it, so whats taking the space?
<Emof> How do I force install "linux-restricted-modules-2.6-20-16"? When I install linux restricted-modules-generic a newer version installs, but restricted-manager need the 20-16 one
<bazhang> imbecile: superkaramba and widgets is far nicer
<wols> bullgard4: very very buggy
<Bubulle> slept you may find about available sensors in console with: acpi -V
<eromero> thanks :-
<eromero> :-)
<bullgard4> wols: Thank you for commenting.
<slept> Bubulle, well only the 2 thermal zones
<wols> Emof: get a repo that has this version
<Emof> how do I go about finding that repo?
<mozart> wols: the drive after formating shows as 465.76GB, but also it shows 7.50GB used and 458.26GB unused
<slept> Bubulle, i found some guy in a gentoo forum saying setting the freq to 1ghz helps but thats stupid ...
<four-o-fou1> (2007-12-16 14:29:59) wols: four-o-fou1: for them to work you might have to set up a local functioning mail system. and screen scrapers are notoriously unreliable, would you tell me more?
<wols> slept: it helps to make the cpu less power probably
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40047 four-o-fou1
<slept> wols, yes but what is the point in buying new hw than ... acctually I think the ondemand setting of the govener might be the thing to make the system crash, with set on performance I couldn't get it crashed yet ...
<wols> slept: disable the governor and it iwll run at 100 always
<Filled-void> mozart, Also check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215177
<wols> but since it happens with flash, it might very well be a bug in flash or your nvidia drivers if you use them
<mozart> Filled-void: thanks
<wols> e.g. not heat related
<mozart> I just wanna know whats with the 7.5GB used space
<slept> wols, thats the last thing I can do, but it's a laptop with a small battery <2h
<stojic> slept: what is the polling frequency (in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZS0/polling_frequency)?
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-35.html
<kruc> hi, i have a problem with login screen in ubuntu 7.10. When i begin to type my user name i'm typing it on cyrilic, and i can't change it
<pecisk> four-o-fou1: POP access for Yahoo Mail is for money
<wols> slept: use the PSU it comes with
<slept> stojic,  <polling disabled>
<bazhang> pecisk: I beleive it is free as of sept 2007
<slept> wols , PSU=Powersupply ?
<stojic> slept: I had overheat problems because polling frequency was not set, to set it to eg 5 seconds, do echo -n 5 > polling_frequency
<wols> slept: yes
<sekre-ubuntu-id> tes
<kruc> can anybody help me
<slept> wols, wow I never tought about that
<stojic> slept: then check polling_frequency again
<Pela> salve a tutti
<four-o-fou1> bazhang: pecisk: Filled-void : wols: thanks for your help ;)
<Pela> qualcuno sa guidarmi nell'utilizzo di mail verso destinatari non locali?
<pecisk> bazhang: why then Yahoo mail FAQ don't tell so? :)
<pecisk> nevermind
<bazhang> four o foul no worries
<Filled-void> mozart, You can further check this http://boncey.org/2006_11_18_reclaiming_ext3_disk_space
<slept> stojic, its set to 5 secs now
<bazhang> pecisk: I can show you a link if necessary :}
<Filled-void> mozart, I recall a friend having somethign like the same thing but I never believed him :x
<pecisk> bazhang: show me
<slept> stojic, youthink that helps , cool. thanks I will try to crash it ...
<mozart> Filled-void: yes i am just reading he first liknk u sent, funny, there seems to be no answer :-)
<Filled-void> mozart, Check out the second
<stojic> slept: that fixes overheating for me, I use ondemand and it slows down cpu when it gets too hot
<mozart> Filled-void: ok thanks
<Filled-void> mozart, He was able tog et back some space
<Filled-void> mozart, Oddly enough 5% off a 500GN drive is much moer space :x than the amount you are losing
<stojic> slept: do it for both TZS0 and TZS1, and you'll need to do it on every reboot
<mozart> Filled-void: hmm, so maybe i should go to NTFS or reiserfs, I have no idea, anyway i really need to make use of all the space i can get as i am going travelling and i need to take some huge amouts of music files in one drive, as i cant carry too much
<bazhang> http://ypopsemail.com/ pecisk
<wols> mozart: I told you about tune2fs
<mozart> Filled-void:  i opened a thread here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3961099#post3961099
<Filled-void> mozart, That you would need to confirm from one of the more advanced folks here. Ive always heard that ext3 was better never checked out why or the reason someone told me that
<mozart> wols: yes, i understood tune2fs was for changing the name, i was now just curious about the missing 7.5GB, or did i miss something
<Filled-void> mozart, You might want to update your findings so it will help someone in the future
<wols> mozart: it's also for more
<wols> mozart: read its manpage
<pecisk> bazhang: it's not exactly "free", isn't it?
<robobob> hi guys im having trouble making audio cds from serpentine and k3b it says there not supported etc
<bazhang> pecisk: not in the foss sense :}
<Filled-void> lol
<Bassboy> \LIST
<mozart> wols:  sorry, i dont understand what u mean by manpage (am new to linux) i understand the lost space of a formated drive, but whats using the extra 7.5GB
<Filled-void> mozart, man tun2fs
<bazhang> robobob: mp3?
<robobob> yup
<mozart> wols: ok
<robobob> just plain mp3s
<slept> mozart, you can change the amount of space reserved for root and you can switch to ext2 so you'll get rid of the journal but thats not very usefull - forget about 7gb - or if its empty you can try reiserfs...its quite nice , very fast but if its broken you are f*****,eventough that neverhappend to me in 6years its quite a concern
<Filled-void> mozart, NO clue to whats using it though :x
<bazhang> does gnome use the lame encoder as well? for burning to mp3
<wols> bazhang: pop3 not free. it's only part of Yahoo Mail Plus, the "premium" version accoridng to help.yahoo.com
<robobob> think so
<wols> bazhang: grip should
<mozart> Filled-void: ok so maybe i should go try formating it with a different app before putting my files on it
<wols> mozart: yes it could be the journal
<Filled-void> mozart, Worth a try but I wouldnt want to get your hopes high
<bazhang> wols: noted, but ypops! seems to work around that
<Filled-void> bazhang, As far as i recall ypop doesnt use the pop mail server access concept
<bazhang> robobob: install lame encoder for k3b
<mozart> wols: thanks, so what do you propose i should do, (i have to catch my flight in about 8 hours time, still have to finish packing)
<s_v_e_1> mozart: if you only store data on that drive you can use tune2fs -m 0 /dev/DEVICE.  you hate to unmount the partition first
<wols> mozart: nothing. the journal is a very good thing,especially on a external harddisk
<bazhang> Filled-void: the link to their home page would disagree :}
<wols> mozart: every journalled filesystem will have one, ntfs too
<mozart> OH OK, now i understand is tune2fs a journeling system like ext3?
<tumbleweed__> newp
<Filled-void> bazhang, Well, this application is more like a gateway. It provides a POP3 server interface at o­ne end to talk to email clients and an HTTP client (browser) interface at the other which allows it to talk to Yahoo! The same concept holds good for SMTP as well
<wols> mozart: tune2fs is a program not a filesystem
<s_v_e_1> mozart: Nio tune2fs is an programm to "tune" the filesystem - change settings
<robobob> lame - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<Filled-void> bazhang, but theres very minimal difference I guess
<mozart> ok
<robobob> thats 1 by anychane
<s_v_e_1> open a terminan and type mane tune2fs
<bazhang> Filled-void: true--though indistinguishable from magic to those not in the know :}
<mozart> ok
 * Filled-void agrres with bazhang 
<bazhang> hehe
<Filled-void> agrees*
<mozart> s_v_e_1: ok done its open
<Filled-void> Virtualbox allows the installtion of 64 bit guess os?
<s_v_e_1> mozart: the most of the 7 GB should be reserved for root
<s_v_e_1> if this is not a system partition you can unmount it and change the -m setting
<bazhang> never tried it Filled-void but should do
<mozart> s_v_e_1: yes its only a drive for carrying data, why does ubuntu make an external drive for root?
<Filled-void> bazhang, Thanks.  I got a your cpu doesnt support this message :D. Im going to try some other 64 bit to confirm
<bazhang> Filled-void: cheers! curious to know myself
<desertc> Hello - I am trying to help someone on the forums.  What is the command to fix a broken package?  Is there an easier way than uninstalling and re-installing?
<s_v_e_1> mozart: unmount it and tune it , can you do that in a terminal ?
<mozart> Mybe i should go into windows and then format  it to ext3 and then mount it in ubuntu, i guess that would solve it
<Myrtti> desertc: sudo aptitude -f install or using synaptic...
<Myrtti> desertc: hold on
<mozart> s_v_e_1: i am not good at terminal commands
<wols> mozart: it won't
<OIM> hı
<wols> mozart: especially since you can't format to ext3 in windows
<OIM> is that possible to change amaroks language
<new2ubuntu> I have a question,  it may be very difficult or very easy.   I want to connect the modem to the speakers/microphone, can I connect some modem software (minicom?) to /dev/dsp
<wols> new2ubuntu: no. why would you want to do this?
<Myrtti> desertc: System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager - Edit - Fix broken packages
<mozart> wols: um, i have some apps installed on a windows machine that give me the ext3 option, so maybe it'll work, also i have a CD of HirensBootCD
<wols> mozart: it still won't solve your problems
<new2ubuntu> wols: then seperate the modem connection using a radio (walkie talkie) to have a remote connection
<desertc> myrtti: Okay, thanks.  He said he is trying that, after re-reading the message.  I thought there was a command line to reconfigure, but it's probably the same thing.  Thanks for your help.
<Myrtti> desertc: for reconfiguring there's another option
<new2ubuntu> wols: I don' t know if your familiar with wtc7 and the forensic evidence by mit.. but the idea is an off the grid backup communication system
<BB88> Hello. Anybody know why my connection will be running at maximum speed, and then suddenly drop to almost 10% after a few minutes?
<wols> new2ubuntu: look into ham radio
<Myrtti> desertc: if the problem is reconfiguration and not broken package
<s_v_e_1> mozart: whats the device of the drive ? you can find out with mount on the terminal (dont paste all in here)
<mozart> s_v_e_1: sorry what , how
<david__> hello
<mavi-> q zaharazod
<new2ubuntu> wols: yes considered that, and there are some abilities there, but I'm looking for an internet connection with ip address and everything
<velko> OIM, if amarok supports your language it will use it automatically (like all programs on your desktop). but you can start programs in a different language from a terminal window like that: LC_ALL=de_DE.utf-8 amarok (provided you have installed the german utf locale)
<s_v_e_1> mozart: open a terminal, type mount  - then look for the hardrive, the first parameter in the line is importent . it starts with /dev/
<mozart> s_v_e_1: i am guessing /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<desertc> Myrtti: Maybe you know this part of his question, he says the file permissions look like: -----a-Ac-Z----t- ./upcase.dat  (with the command lsattr)  Maybe he needs to modify those flags with chattr
<imbecile> hey who was talking about superkaramba a bit ago?
<david_J> This wifi connection sucks
<BB88> Hello. Anybody know why my connection will be running at maximum speed, and then suddenly drop to almost 10% after a few minutes?
<david_J> lol
<david__> who in here?
<david_J> or no one is talking..
<s_v_e_1> mozart: to make shure its the right one type:   df -h    thats gives aou the size  of it
<kasmra_> Hi, how can I create new shortcut key for launching some program in Ubuntu?
<david__> people or computer
<wols> new2ubuntu: ham radio is the way to go. you can run a ppp or slip daemon on top of it...
<mozart> s_v_e_1: /dev/sdb1             459G  199M  435G   1% /media/disk
<jb_> Hi, can anyone install this icon theme? -> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=58805&forumpage=1  I get a error message. Anyone know how to install this theme?
<new2ubuntu> wols: I'm very close,, some software modem must be able to communicate with /dev/dsp which is just a file,, I think there is just a tiny step to go,, after that software could connect to cell phones (thinking open moko), then multiple base stations,, skype,, then no more AT &T
<s_v_e_1> mozart: if it the right one, then type sudo umount /dev/sdb
<new2ubuntu> wols: I'll give it another look, what I saw at first glance seemed very basic
<wols> new2ubuntu: you are mistaken
<mozart> s_v_e_1: ok
<s_v_e_1> mozart: if it the right one, then type sudo umount /dev/sdb1     - sorry ---
<wols> if you use open moko's voice calls to transmit modem beeptones over it to avoid AT&T you have issues. the voicecalls uses AT&T or similar
<wols> new2ubuntu: and you can be sure there will be a voip client for the wlan on rollout if it doesn't ship with one already
<mozart> s_v_e_1: yup done, i can actually unmount from the desktop gui as well
<MooseMorals> new2, rfc1926 may help you incidently
<wols> iriver550: not to mention you will be very lucky indeed if your softphone hack gets more than 1200 baud
<s_v_e_1> mozart: ok. and next: tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdb1
<new2ubuntu> wols: open moko's speaker/ microphone to connect to a external radio device,, no cell phone
<wols> which means you can read faster than you can transmit
<wols> new2ubuntu: why not simply use the radio device directly? your proposal makes NOT sense
<mozart> s_v_e_1: Setting reserved blocks percentage to 0% (0 blocks)
<s_v_e_1> mozart: sorry again :    sudo   tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdb1
<s_v_e_1> mozart: go got it.
<new2ubuntu> wols: ip is what I want,, not always voice. Send data, soap requests, etc..
<Sinful> hellos
<bullgard4> English help wanted. [Gnome] What is the English name of the Main menu > System > Settings > 'Screen resolution' item? Is it 'Screen resolution' or what is the English name of it?
<s_v_e_1> mozart: sudo sync  .   unplug the prive  . plug it on and be happy
<wols> new2ubuntu: about the only thing you can do if it ever works on this is irc. and not a busy channel like #ubuntu either
<mozart> s_v_e_1:  thanks
<wols> new2ubuntu: baically: nice hack, useless in practice
<new2ubuntu> wols: ssh
<wols> ever used ssh on a high latency, 1200 baud channel like this? pure torture
<new2ubuntu> wols: I could code for a server, wget a page, reboot apache,
<wols> new2ubuntu: use wlan and a cantenna.
<wols> new2ubuntu: since you use handsets apparently, it should have about the same range
<new2ubuntu> wols: hmm
<imbecile> hey who was talking about superkaramba a bit ago?
<imbecile> i logged off
<new2ubuntu> wols: a walkie talkie set can get 25 miles,,
<s_v_e_1> mozart: as standard on every partition some space is reserved for the superuser root,
<s_v_e_1> thats usefull if a filesytems becomes full and the system still needs to wrok
<bazhang> superkaramba? imbecile? that was me :}
<wols> new2ubuntu: 75baud then. good lucj
<imbecile> bazhang:  how'd u get it working in gnome?
<mozart> s_v_e_1: ok, but is that fine now what i just did? i mean is the data gonna be ok later on
<new2ubuntu> wols: the modem would adjust for speed,
<wols> new2ubuntu: wlan+special antenna gets to something between 100-150 miles btw
<s_v_e_1> mozart: if you only store media on an external harddrive thats useless
<s_v_e_1> hao many space do you have now ?
<bazhang> imbecile: install it from the repos, then get some widgets
 * Take0n hello
<soldats> wow i didnt know cantenna had that range
<s_v_e_1> mozart: the dat aschold be fine, you only took some reservations away that you wont need
<mozart> s_v_e_1: an admin just posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3961099#post3961099 from what i make out he says that its a needed 7 GB space
<Take0n> could someone remind me what to type in the "run dialog" to open the program for managing icons etc. on desktop?
<Krin> Hey new to Linix am a windows administrator at work but how good is Ubuntu???  Installed a completely new hardware and no errors!!!
<wols> s_v_e_1: highly dependent on a lot of things tho, but I doubt the handset is different
<imbecile> bazhang:  I installed from repos. maybe im doing something wrong. I installed one but it wont show up on my desktop
<bazhang> Krin: nice
<new2ubuntu> wols:  I'll look into it,,  I think you are right,, but if so I'm surprised it's not more widespread
<wols> new2ubuntu: what being widespread? wlan like this? look up mesh networks
<bazhang> imbecile: did you go into the superkaramba applet and choose install new?
<Krin> Not like windows with oh I installed a new card i think I will blue screen
<ivan> Krin: linux is pretty cool because whenever you do something boring, you put it in a shell script, in case you have to do it again
<imbecile> bazhang:  yes
<wols> new2ubuntu: the fact that there are no more programs like this (there were in the past afaik, in the time of acoustic couples) should give you a hint
<bazhang> imbecile: which one? I have transg (conky like) and it is fine
<new2ubuntu> wols: I found a linmodem that comes pretty close, software modem
<imbecile> bazhang:  nymphen
<hang3r> getting samba onto a domain is just a matter of changing WORKGROUP to the domains name isn't it?
<Take0n> anyone?
<MooseMorals> hang3r, yup
<wols> new2ubuntu: that's for winmodems and it doesn't. using an actual microphone and speaker is very different from that
<stojic> Take0n: program to change icon themes?
<bazhang> imbecile: not sure about that one sorry
<wols> hang3r: a workgroup is not a domain
<Take0n> stojic well I only see an icon on the desktop and thats sda1 (the partition with vista)
<bushido89> Heya :)
<Take0n> I would like to add Computer etc. but don't remember how
<new2ubuntu> wols: just that it's talking to /dev/modem0  /dev/dsp seems so close,,
<hang3r> wols, what I mean is, changing WORKGROUP in the samba config to the domains name allows other machines on the domain to see it
<wols> new2ubuntu: /dev/modem0 is a ttyS0 device. not a sound device, even if modems make sounds on the line
<Take0n> I would also like to change themes add themes etc but the website that used to host a themesomething isn't working anymore so I don't know what to do about that
<s_v_e_1> mozart: wrong is: "the 7GiB is the formatting info that tells the hard drive and OS how everything's laid out / s"
<s_v_e_1> dont worry I do this for years on my "data-only" drives
<MooseMorals> hang3r, yes, that sounds like a nice summary of how to get a linux box onto a windows network
<bushido89> I don't suppose anyone knows how to add lines to a kernel? :s
<tom__> hi, im trying to remaster ubuntu 7.10 using the process here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but whatever i do, even if i make no changes, when i rebuild and run in qemu i get dropped into busybox
<mozart> s_v_e_1: ok thanks
<imbecile> bazhang:  just install and click add to desktop right? that should be it?
<OIM> is there a code to make amarok turkish
<new2ubuntu> wols: the software I found connects 2 computers via null modem connection then plays the audio over the speaker, the idea was to add noise to test the connection
<mozart> s_v_e_1: well it looks like i didnt win any space really, tthe available size still shows as the same
<wols> OIM: should do it by default if you have the correct locale
<bazhang> imbecile: that has been my experience yes
<new2ubuntu> wols: also to test a few different modem protocols
<wols> OIM: not all programs have i18n files for all languages
<no7asy> join #ubuntu-sa/
<OIM> it was turkish before
<imbecile> bazhang:  ill try transg & see if it works for me
<Sinful> prehaps I am over my head
<OIM> but it change
<wols> OIM: then set your locale right
<wols> elkbuntu: finally
<bazhang> imbecile: good luck :}
<NiNo> HELLO
<tom__> anyone know whats wrong?
<Andr00> hi peeps
<paines> hi
<J-_> I just installed e16 from the repos, and now when I open nautilus the windows decorations are gone, and the window opens maximized. What can I do to resolve the issue?
<finalbeta> How can I make vista access samba shares on my updated feisty? I probably need to add something so it accepts ntlmv2 hashes, but I can't find it documented
<Take0n> so none?
<maddash> what the hell?
<hang3r> MooseMorals, I am also going to need to get the shares browsable without a password or username, is this just a matter of making a share and setting "public = yes"? Or are their more steps I'll need to take
<wols> tom__: it will give you an error before it does this. what error is it?
<maddash> elkbuntu: why?
<tom__> wols 1 min
<paines> i was wondering if there is a repository with newer or older kernels for ubuntu. my wlan card isn't working stable and I am too lazy to compile myself.
<hang3r> *there
<elkbuntu> maddash, we dont need genitalia chanted
<bazhang> Take0n: about the website being down? not sure how to help that
<wols> paines: what chip?
<Take0n> no no
<Take0n> bazhang: about adding "computer" icon and documents icon on desktop
<paines> wols, rt61
<MooseMorals> hang3r, ok, now you're geting technical :). That sounds correct, but its been a while since I've edited smb.conf. I do remember that there are alot of examples in the file tho
<Andr00> did you hear that mocrosoft is going to make their own version of ubuntu
<bazhang> Take0n: right click properties does not let you choose?
<new2ubuntu> Andr00: that isn't a funny joke
<imbecile> bazhang: you sure its called transg?
<Take0n> there is no properties menu
<rsk> Andr00: what's mocrosoft, also stop trolling.
<noooooooooooob> hi
<rsk> hi
<Andr00> ok mayb not
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> imbecile: TransG iirc
<tom__> wols: no error, i get usplash, but i change vt and theres just the cursor, not flashing, and then it jumps into busybox
<tom__> is there a logfile i can access from busybox?
<hang3r> MooseMorals, thanks anyway, I'm trying to get a config going at home so all I have to do is take my config to work and then migrate our file server from windows to ubuntu ;)
<bkraptor> is anyone else having problems with Power-Off_Retract_Count increasing on every shutdown with Gutsy on a laptop?
<wols> tom__: remove the splash to see the kernel messages
<Andr00> but if m$ changed os's like apple did (mac os 9 to a unix-like os).....VISTA WOULD BE A SUCCESS
<elkbuntu> Andr00, you've been asked to stop
<Andr00> M$ WINDOWS IS LIKE MULTICS
<tom__> wols nothing, just loading please wait, and then busybox
<brobostigon> good morning
<Take0n> yeah it was ALT+F2 then enter gconf-editor and apps nautilus desktop blabla
<Sinful> Can anyone Tell how I can get my webcam working
<Take0n> :p
<brobostigon> whats multics??
<maddash> early computer
<Krin> Arr but Vista is playing catch up now not like 95 was a leader
<maddash> ancient*
<velko> brobostigon, the forerunner of unix. its an os its not a computer
<elkbuntu> Krin, drop the topic please
<ushimitsudoki> I finally got Steam installed and running, but it will not log in. Any ideas or suggestion on how to troubleshoot? (x86-64 7.10 ubuntu, 0.9.51 wine)
<wols> tom__: the kernel will spit out a lot of messages if configured right before busybox loads
<brobostigon> thanks, very intersting
<wols> tom__: don't use the usplash, don't use quiet
<joep> HI, I'm new to ubuntu (running Fedora) but I want to switch to ubuntu. However, my partitions are LVM artitions and the live CD does not recognize it.
<wols> joep: alternate install CD should
<joep> Can anybody direct me to a solution?
<new2ubuntu> joep: sorry for off topic,, why are you switching?
<kent_> why are the debian menu's not available in gutsy?
<nixi> hi, how can i define the range of clock with powernowd?
<bushido89> Hi...I'm trying to run WoW on Ubuntu, the FPS is rather rubbish, so I'm trying a few tweaks (not a good idea for a newb, but meh), and need to add a line to my kernel, does anyone know how? :s
<dorwardv> should i use bind or djbdns?
<Take0n> what's the difference between gnome and kde?
<brobostigon> jeop: you could backup, and then start from scratch??
<tom__> wols: there dont look to be any errors, last message is "Time: pit clocksource has been installed"
<joep> Because I'm fed up with the cumbersome update process which is sluggish. Moreover I have upgraded to FC7 and something went wrong as now the system is very buggy.
<Krin> Just tryed Ubuntu and Kbuntu on the same pc and Kubutu had errors
<MichaelSammels> I am looking for a very, very good Ubuntu expert please.
<new2ubuntu> TakeOn: different desktops, KDE is more flashy, Gnome is more simple. Linux users typically really like only one or the other.
<Take0n> what should I choose?
<Take0n> how do I see if I am using kde or gnome?
<Vinno> KDE IS more chucky and ugly, designed for younger generation
<MichaelSammels> TakeOn, GNOME is good for advanced, and KDE for beginners.
<Vinno> gnome is mroe pro and sleek looking
<new2ubuntu> TakeOn: it involves the start menu, and some times the software
<brobostigon> kde is bigger, cumbersome and huge, gnome is smaller and more simple
<JADS> I prefer gnome on my laptop and KDE on my desktop.
<rsk> Take0n: logout to gdm
<velko> bushido89, you can pass parameters to the kernel either on the grub prompt or (to make the changes persistent) in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Krin> Gnome more like Mac KDE desktop more like XP
<MichaelSammels> JADS, can you help me?
<new2ubuntu> TakeOn,, you will find this topic will quickly start an argument,, I like gnome
<rsk> Take0n:  choose what to use when you login
<Take0n> ok
<joep> brobostigon: I tried that but it costed me a lot of time and the system remains buggy.
<bushido89> The Grub prompt? What is that velko?
<maddash> gnome + kde = food for african children for eternity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111
<tom__> kde is slicker, take kio slaves, transparent access to anything, its not about looks, you can make kde look like gnome, gnome look like kde, its the underlying libraries that are important
<Take0n> if I save something when using GNOME will it be there for KDE aswell?
<bkraptor> does nobody have problems with Power-Off_Retract_Count increasing on each shutdown?
<JADS> MichaelSammels: Maybe, I haven't run ubuntu for a while.
<rsk> Take0n: yes
<bert_> can someone help me compilling a C++ file ?
<hallow> hello... what is the difference between ubunto-ultimate & ubuntu desktop 7.10?
<Take0n> ok thank you =)
<wols> bushido89: int the grub menu, press "e"
<MichaelSammels> MP-BIOS bug 8254: timer not connected to IO-APIC
<wols> !ask | hallow
<ubotu> hallow: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rsk> hallow: ubunto-ultimate is not supported here
<MichaelSammels> noapic
<MichaelSammels> Won't work
<maddash> bert_: gcc file
<brobostigon> jeop, so you want to use ubuntu, why not backup, and then put ubuntu unsted.
<bert_> gcc, okey ;)
<velko> bushido89, when you start the computer first your bios gets initialized, then you receive a menu to choose which os to start. this menu is displayed by a program called grub and this is what i mean by grub prompt
<new2ubuntu> hallow: ubuntu is the offical OS the ultimate version you are talking about sounds like someone rebuilt the distro
<bushido89> Oh, I see velko, Thanks, have opened the list file you told me about. Do I just add the line to the bottom?
<velko> bushido89, no
<bert_> If I compile it (gcc, g++, cpp, c++) I keep on getting the following error:
<bert_> /tmp/ccQRvLwO.o: In function `main':
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x136): undefined reference to `initscr'
<velko> bushido89, this file is divided into sections
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x13b): undefined reference to `noecho'
<hallow> oh.. ok. now i understand. thank you so muc
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x140): undefined reference to `stdscr'
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x150): undefined reference to `nodelay'
<hallow> much*
<joep> BrobostigonThat is what I want to do but ubuntu want only to install on simple partitions and I work with logical volumes so it's easier to add and remove partitions
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x15e): undefined reference to `clear'
<Filled-void> !
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x180): undefined reference to `printw'
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x185): undefined reference to `refresh'
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x196): undefined reference to `stdscr'
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x19e): undefined reference to `wgetch'
<bert_> xmas2007.cpp:(.text+0x1ad): undefined reference to `endwin'
<bert_> /tmp/ccQRvLwO.o:(.eh_frame+0x11): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<bert_> collect2: ld gaf exit-status 1 terug
<velko> bushido89, towards the end of the file you can see the stanzas used for the grub menu
<nixi> how can i define the range of the cpu clock with powernowd?
<new2ubuntu> !paste-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !paste | bert_
<ubotu> bert_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joep> but apaarantey has ubunto not the logocal volume manager incorporated in the kernel.
<wols> bert_: ##C
<bushido89> The stanza headed '## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options', velko?
<velko> bushido89, they are goups of lines starting with "title, root, kernel, initrd"
<bert_> okey, sorry
<sukru> slm. Türkçe yazan veya konuşan arkadaşlar varmı acaba sunucuda
<bushido89> Ah, found them, velko.
<velko> bushido89, in order to pass kernel parameters you add them to the line starting with "kernel"
<Take0n> when I start ubuntu (after selecting to boor from ubuntu and not vista through the boot manager I think it's called) right before it shows the logo it displays a white text on black background and sais PCI BIOS Bug blablanumbersblabla Found
<whalesalad> hey guys, my coworker installed 7.04 PPc on his mac mini and then just did an upgrade to 7.10 and everything seems to be broken. he can't get into x. he just tried startx and it said something about "radeon 0 no valid modes, screens found but none have a usable configuration"
<Take0n> could that be why I can't hear a thing (no sound)
<knightwise> Hey dudes
<velko> bushido89, take a close look at the stanza name (the line starting with "title") so you know which entry you have modified
<whalesalad> TakeOn: if you have onboard audio yes that might be your problem
<wols> whalesalad: pastbein the Xorg.0.log file
<sukru> slm. sunucuda Türkçe yazan veya konuşan arkadaşlar varmı
<knightwise> Anyone have experience with an NC6000 from HP and Gutsy
<wols> whalesalad: what driver did he use before for X?
<sukru> slm. sunucuda Türkçe yazan veya konuşan arkadaşlar varmı
<velko> bushido89, for experimentig its probably best to copy one stanza and modify it
<new2ubuntu> TakeOn: I had that and I went into the BIOS disabled the quick boot and it went away,
<bushido89> So, I just paste is on the same line, with no line-break?
<velko> bushido89, instead of messing around with these who work
<whalesalad> wols: not sure, just a default 7.04 configuration. he's opening up that log file right now.
<bushido89> *So, I just paste is on the same line, with no line-break, velko?
<Take0n> by onboard you mean builtin (I have a laptop) ?
<new2ubuntu> TakeOn: I suspect if I renabled the quick boot it would work again,,
<nixi> no one using powernowd?
<whalesalad> wols: also, fyi, same issue occured when he tried to boot the 7.10 installer disc. so, we tried 7.04 installer and it worked so we thought we would just update it to gutsy
<wols> whalesalad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    change the driver to vesa
<velko> bushido89, i would suggest to copy the whole stanza (the 4 or 5 lines) to paste them at the end of the file
<velko> bushido89, and to paste the options you need at the end of the "kernel" line of the new stanza
<Take0n> new2ubuntu will that affect Vista?
<bushido89> After ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST, velko? Sorry for being so anal, but I'm very new to all this.
<Take0n> I have 2 partitions with 2 os; vista and ubuntu
<velko> bushido89, yes
<whalesalad> wols: he's looking at his xorg log and he isn't seeing any errors.
<MikeH> Hi guys, I've just apt-get'ed a load of stuff, and it wants to get some from cdrom, is it just a case of removing cdrom entries from sources.list?
<whalesalad> MikeH: yep
<velko> bushido89, can you show me the modified "kernel" line you just composed before rebooting?
<wols> whalesalad: then he should patebin the log
<bazhang> yes MikeH
<Take0n> gnome = gdm and kde = kdm ?
<maddash> MikeH: want a shortcut? comment out your deb cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MikeH> maddash, just done so, but thanks.
<bushido89> "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=c104ba26-b523-474a-bfe9-09a6e98f3d4c ro quiet splash vga=normal boot", was it, velko
<whalesalad> wols: alright he is gonna get on that, gimme a minute. has to scp it to his other machine to paste it
<Tyczek> hi
<velko> bushido89, ok. did you added the word "boot"?
<bushido89> velko: The line I'm trying to add is "vga = normal boot", though I am unsure if the word option needs to be included after it.
<new2ubuntu_> hello
<ZeeO> hey has someone got adobe ps cs3 to work under wine etc
<Tyczek> Mplayer problem: Ati drivers, XV-output in full screen - movie looks ugly...
<velko> bushido89, vga=normal is ok, but i don't know anything about the option boot. what should it do?
<bushido89> Supposedly velko, it should increase my WoW fps...currently running at something like...two...
<velko> bushido89, could you give me a link?
<bushido89> velko: "http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine" This is where I found the guide.
<^root^> Hi! I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and http://arstechnica.com/journals/linu...one-with-linux and trying to my Dongle BT to my cell, but my cell finds the bluetooth, tries to bond it, doesn't ask for the passkey, and shows bonding failed. I have P910i.
<^root^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637765
<new2ubuntu_> Hi!
<nixi> hi
<Take0n> guys how do I add themes to my desktop?
<Take0n> or I know how.. by installing them but where to find?
<Take0n> :p
<nixi> Take0n: gnome?
<Take0n> is there a manager?
<velko> bushido89, indeed - the word "boot" does belong to "boot option on kernels..." and not to "vga=normal" in this text ;-)
<Take0n> nixi I think kde
<Take0n> how do I check? what I am running right now?
<pappolo> hi all
<stefg> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Take0n> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<EvilBro> Anyone here who wants to help me with installing a python program (CopyManager) that gives an error (which I'm unable to fix as I don't understand the error).
<bushido89> Ah, thank you velko, other things about the guide bother me, I tried the section below also (involving an openGL switch) and my terminal claims the command 'eselect' does not exist...
<whalesalad> wols: here is the paste http://dpaste.com/28206/
<Take0n> thanks nixi. do u know how to check if I am running gnome or kde right now?
<pappolo> did anybody install ubuntu on usb hard disk?
<velko> bushido89, did you deleted the word "boot" from menu.lst? if not - do it now
<new2ubuntu_> Hi!
<wols> whalesalad: (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
<bushido89> Yes I did velko, I don't think I want to know what it could have done...this kernel seems pretty important (though I don't have a clue what it is)
<whalesalad> wols: yeah, what does that mean?
<whalesalad> wols: run that dpkg-reconfigure command? will that fix that?
<wols> whalesalad: it mean you haven't isntalled everything. dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-vesa | tail -1
<wols> what dos this dpkg command start with? what 2 letters?
<nixi> Take0n: hm, not really.. sry, i differ them by looking at it ;)
<whalesalad> one sec he's running the command
<joep> wols: I just saw your remark on the "alternate install CD. What is that? (I'm using an AMD_64).
<new2ubuntu_> Hi!
<wols> joep: it's a CD
<Take0n> I suppose it's kde I have 2 bars up and down :p
<velko> bushido89, don't worry about eselect: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Eselect
<EvilBro> new2ubuntu: hello
<velko> bushido89, it's some gentoo specific tool
<joep> Not one I can download?
<markvandenborre> I had a 7.04 machine, migrated the homedir to a freshly installed 7.10 machine
<bushido89> Oh, I see, so typing Eselect for ubuntu 7.10 should give me a similar command? Switching to openGL seems pretty important.
<markvandenborre> for one reason or another, nautilus locks up very frequently
<nixi> Take0n: hm, kde just have one bar at the bottom.. so i think its gnome
<bushido89> * velko: Oh, I see, so typing Eselect for ubuntu 7.10 should give me a similar command? Switching to openGL seems pretty important.
<whalesalad> wols: no packages found matching xserver.....
<markvandenborre> can't seem to reproduce the lockup reliably
<Take0n> ok
<markvandenborre> nothing useful at first sight in the logs
<Take0n> If I just logout and not reboot
<Take0n> am I able to choose?
<markvandenborre> any ideas anyone on how to troubleshoot this?
<velko> bushido89, ? eselect does not exist in the ubuntu, debian, fedora, suse, etc. universes. only in gentoo's
<wols> whalesalad: install xorg again
<nixi> Take0n: i think the default is gnome.. so when u didnt chanced it..
<^root^> can anyone help me please?
<whalesalad> wols: would that just be apt-get install xorg
<whalesalad> ?
<wols> whalesalad: yes
<new2ubuntu_> whalesalad: yes
<whalesalad> alright, ill give it a shot, thanks guys
<bushido89> Ah, right velko, I'll try to find a way of switching wine to work on openGL...
<whalesalad> wols: thanks a lot for all your help
<velko> bushido89, yep
<stefg> markvandenborre: Gutsys Gnome isn't perfect.... you might consider adding a new user and see if it still happens with that. If not, you could copy the data over from your actual user dir-by-dir and see, what's causing the problem.
<joep> wols can you indicate where to find it?
<markvandenborre> stefg: are you hinting at a file that nautilus can't handle?
<nixi> Take0n: choose what? kde or gnome?
<wols> joep: one ubunru.com like any other isntall ISO
<bushido89> velko: "There is no simple method, such as eselect for Gentoo, to switch between OpenGL implementations" Damnit.
<wols> *un ubuntu.com
<markvandenborre> stefg: the problem is in the existing homedir that has been transfered...
<joep> OK thanks. I go and have a look
<Learning-Ubuntu> ^root^, I do the same thing once in a while to vmoe a file to my phone but mines is pretty much plug and play. I plug in the dongle and then configure myphone for bt . Search for devices . Select my system. Enter a pass code and connect.
<velko> bushido89, i'm not a gamer and don't care about desktop effects. so i can't help you with 3d acceleration stuff. sorry
<Take0n> nixi when you are about to login you cand choose what desktop
<markvandenborre> stefg: thx for the suggestion though, I appreciate it
<Take0n> but do I have to reboot or just logout and thenl ogin again?
<^root^> Learning-Ubuntu, but my P910i doesnt even ask for passkey though the conf file is okay as i checked
<stefg> markvandenborre: i'm hinting at settings that didn't get migrated, or some broken confs in Gnome 2.20, that weren't in 2.18. Especially custom themes are tricky, so try a default theme first
<Learning_Ubuntu> Take0n: absolutely
<bushido89> Ah, I see, sorry to trouble you velko, Thanks for all the help.
<Take0n> thanks
<markvandenborre> stefg: hm, with evolution used heavily on this machine
<nixi> Take0n: good question, hm.. try it ;)
<markvandenborre> and some evolution config data inside .gnome2
<markvandenborre> that's quite messy
<Tyczek> My mplayer XV/X11 output doesn't keep the movie quality in full screen ;/
<Filled-Void> ^root^, I didnt ave to set any conf . However do you have the gnome-obex-vfs package installed. (Might want to confirm if the name is correct)
<stefg> markvandenborre: espiacially evo can be a b*tch
<markvandenborre> will have to tread very carefuly
<markvandenborre> evo has been migrated almost perfectly
<whalesalad> wols; we just tried that ocmmand and everything is installed. he has a radeon 9200 does that matteR? does he need some ati specific thing? its apparently restricted?
<^root^> Filled-Void, i have everything, and many extra things like Blueman :(
<Chousuke> Take0n: you shouldn't have to reboot
<markvandenborre> except for that it now defaults to tls when sending or receiving mail
<markvandenborre> (not supported by the mail server)
<nixi> someone here's using powernowd?
<wols> whalesalad: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<Filled-Void> ^root^, So when yuo plug int he dongle which one gets ativated?
<Chousuke> at least, if I've understood correctly what you're doing
<markvandenborre> the problem seems to be elsewhere, but no idea where exactly
<Take0n> ok )=
<Take0n> =)
<corporeal> ok, question that is causing some debate in #xkcd on foonetic:
<^root^> dongle is activate, my cell just can't bond with the system
<Take0n> sorry for talking/writing to much but I am new to linux :p
<corporeal> is ubuntu primarily a desktop, or server OS>
<Take0n> I have seen screenshots like this one http://phorolinux.com/images/2007/10/ubuntu-studio-look-thumb.png and I would like to know if that is possible on ubuntu?
<markvandenborre> stefg: any idea which conf stuff I should be aware of when dealing with nautilus?
<rsk> corporeal: ubuntu desktop is for desktops, ubuntu server is for servers.
<Filled-Void> ^root^, The package name was gnome-vfs-obexftp  this is what I had to install to get mines to work.
<markvandenborre> .thumbnails can be tricky
<markvandenborre> .gnome2
<markvandenborre> .gnome
<rsk> corporeal: i hope that is good enough of an answear
<bullgard4> English help wanted. [Gnome] What is the English name of the Main menu > System > Settings > 'Screen resolution' item? Is it 'Screen resolution' or what is the English name of it?
<markvandenborre> .nautilus
<corporeal> rsk: sadly not. this guy is saying that ubuntu's primary use is as a server os
<Take0n> I mean the icons in the middle etc.
<markvandenborre> stefg: anything else you can think of?
<Filled-Void> bullgard4, Isnt the name Screen Resolution itself?
<Chousuke> corporeal: I'd say the weight is more on the desktop side, but it's just fine as a server too
<stefg> markvandenborre: not really. What happened to me was taht the them i was using on 2.18 cused 2.20 to crash...
<^root^> Filled-Void, its already the newst version...
<rsk> corporeal: that's somewhat correct
<corporeal> rsk: whereas im saying its marketed mostly as, and developed mostly as, a desktop os, with work focusing on user-facing things
<markvandenborre> stefg: how did you get to that?
<Filled-Void> ^root^, :( one sec let me check something
<markvandenborre> I mean, how did you find out?
<Chousuke> corporeal: the intent is to produce a balanced system that works.
<rsk> corporeal: you are right, just leave him in the dark if he dosen't want to learn.
<bullgard4> Filled-Void: I don't know because I do not have an English distribution. If you don't how can I know?
<stefg> markvandenborre: just using some gtk2-them from gnomelook, that obviously wasn't gnome 2.20-clean
<Filled-Void> bullgard4, Main Menu > System >Preferences >Screen Resolution
<markvandenborre> stefg: how did you find out that it wasn't working?
<velko> nixi, what are you trying to do? what do you need powernowd for?
<whalesalad> wols: its giving an installed: none and a candidate and some other stuff.
<stefg> markvandenborre: nautilus crashed frequently :-)
<Filled-Void> Filled-Void, IM at an Internet cafe with WIndows on it at the moment so I cant confirm 100% but Im pretty sure
<markvandenborre> :)
<Filled-Void> bullgard4, , IM at an Internet cafe with WIndows on it at the moment so I cant confirm 100% but Im pretty sure
<wols> whalesalad: pastebin
<markvandenborre> might this be the leftovers from a 6.06 workstation?
<whalesalad> wols: one second
<whalesalad> wols: sorry he is sitting near me on the machine, im on my macbook.
<markvandenborre> I should really look up what's the default theme on 7.10
<mmaniaci> What are the implications of unchecking the "install boot loader" option in the ubuntu LiveCD installer?
<bullgard4> Filled-Void: Thank you. I wish you a pleasant Third Advent.
<mmaniaci> (I'm having trouble getting grub to install correctly due to a fairly unusual partition setup)
<wols> mmaniaci: you don't have a bootloader on your harddisk to start ubuntu
<brobostigon> good idea whalesaled, a mac,good move
<markvandenborre> stefg: how is it called?
<nixi> velko: i want to 'unload' my notebook fan ;)
<mmaniaci> Thats what I figured... If i'm trying to install ubuntu on (sda) on "partition #3", what should that entry be?
<mmaniaci> (sda) or (sda,2) or /dev/sda3?
<whalesalad> wols: http://dpaste.com/28209/
<stefg> markvandenborre: what? the theme? the theme crashing was Glossy_P
<wols> mmaniaci: (hd0,2)
<mmaniaci> But it is not hd0
<markvandenborre> stefg: the default one on gutsy
<mmaniaci> hd0 is an IDE drive I have for storage.
<stefg> markvandenborre: the default ubuntu themes are always named 'human'
<markvandenborre> ok
<wols> whalesalad: and what was the error when you tried to install the xserver vesa package?
<velko> nixi, i'm using powersaved for cpu frequency scaling (intell processor) and all i had to do was to set the "ondemand" governor for it to work
<wols> mmaniaci: then it'S (hd1,2)
<mmaniaci> even if it is referenced as "sda"?
<wols> mmaniaci: but then you will need to write the grub bootloader to (hd0)
<Filled-Void> ^root^, http://72.14.235.104/search?q=cache:lUWz5y5wRp8J:osdir.com/ml/handhelds.maemo.user/2006-03/msg00069.html+p910+bluetooth+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=in thisis a googled cache of a page which seems to say that a person was able to get connected using an updated firmware
<wols> mmaniaci: it only matter what is first in BIOS. that's hd0
<mmaniaci> Okay
<mmaniaci> So whatever drive I have as the primary boot drive in bios is what I need there
<^root^> Filled-Void, WOW, lemme check
<wols> mmaniaci: and make sure that /boot/grub/device.map matches with what the BIOS thinks
<nixi> velko: hm.. ok but powernowd works fine, i just want to set another range
<^root^> Filled-Void, Thanks :P
<mmaniaci> I think I understand, thanks wols
<wols> whalesalad: what is the error?
<Xima1> hmm
<Filled-Void> ^root^, Upgrading the firmware to get a bluetooth transfer to work isnt exactly what I had in mind but it might work :x
<Xima1> i still have internet
<Xima1> something isn't right..
<nixi> velko: but i can only define the steps
<^root^> Filled-Void, Hmmmm
<s_v_e_1> nixi: you can set it in /etc/defaults/powernowd
<imbecile> whats the thing called when u boot where u can switch between os?  I cant remember for some reason
<stefg> !grub | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<imbecile> ahh
<mmaniaci> imbecile: dual booting
<imbecile> thx
<whalesalad> wols: he did aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-vesa and itis insatlling
<nixi> s_v_e_1: also the range?
<Xima1> instead of using a floppy imbecile use a usb memory stick or a flash card that inserts into your smartcard reader/etc
<ubuntu-lover> hi
<wols> whalesalad: still your install is borked somehow. xorg should have installed it
<nixi> s_v_e_1: so not only the steps?
<BixBox> I have 3 NICs. How to share my internet connection to 2 PCs without hub/switch?
<Xima1> for the grub loader ;)
<ubuntu-lover> my ubuntu never connected wireless
<whalesalad> wols: he is doing that right now i meant, and now he just rebooted
<ubuntu-lover> help
<stefg> !firestarter | bixbox
<ubotu> bixbox: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jacob> ubutu-lover, i can help
<whalesalad> Firestarter is a rad app, i remember that from the good ol days
<wols> BixBox: give the two interlan nick each a static IP in a different subnet. install ipmasq and you are done
<wols> whalesalad: why would you reboot?
<Filled-Void> ^root^, Also check this out http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/bluetooth&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dp910%2Bbluetooth%2Bubuntu%2Bgnome%2Bobex%2Bvfs%26hl%3Den
<whalesalad> wols: well he installed the stuff then rebooted thinking all would work. what should he have done?
<^root^> Filled-Void, can upgrading firware destroy my saved messages and contacts?
<ubuntu-lover> hi jacop my network manager discovers wireless points
<wols> whalesalad:sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<^root^> Filled-Void, and also how to do that? can you please link me somewhere?
<ubuntu-lover> but never connects them
<ArseneLupin> salem guys
<whalesalad> wols: alright, i'll let him know
<Filled-Void> ^root^, you could back them up . Howeevr you do not want to do the upgrade process if you live in a place with frequent power outages
<s_v_e_1> nixi: im not quite shure. if not there than you cat set it in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<s_v_e_1> just echo "120000" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<ArseneLupin> i have a problem with gutsy installtion
<ubuntu-lover> i tried wicd but no success
<jacob> did you install a fresh new version of ubuntu and the driver that came with ubuntu installed, but cannot access the internet?
<ubuntu-lover> yea updated 7.10
<BixBox> what u mean with subnet? example, the IP 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.2.2, right?
<nixi> s_v
<wols> BixBox: yes
<ArseneLupin> anyone listening herte guys,
<wols> BixBox: if your netmask is 255.255.255.0 that is
<nixi> s_v_e_1: hm, but this is just the max frequence..
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, i want to connect to your computer remotely if you allow me to so i can fix the problem for you
<wols> and I'd give each interface the .1 IP and each client the .2 one
<BixBox> ok, thank you
<ubuntu-lover> i see wireless stations but when i say connect ,it fails
<s_v_e_1> nixi: there is also "min"   and have allok at cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Filled-Void> !ask |ArseneLupin
<ubotu> ArseneLupin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu-lover> how remote conn
<ArseneLupin> ok
<wols> BixBox: if you want a DHCP server, look at dnsmasq
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, just follow the following procedure
<ubuntu-lover> ok
<linduxed> how do i change the theme of kde apps (like amarok and konversation) without having KDE? basically i know i can't have gnome theme im using cuz one is gtk while the other is qt but id like to know how to at least pick a somewhat similar theme...
<whalesalad> wols: http://dpaste.com/28210/
<whalesalad> wols: new error...
<ArseneLupin> i made 4 partions with gparted
<nixi> s_v_e_1: and i can edit it without damaging the hardware?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, give me a sec
<nixi> so, not the max value, but the min?
<Pensacola> the last flash update broke flash, how can I fix this?
<stefg> linduxed: you'd need to install kcontrolcenter (which will pretty much pull a full kde install as dependency)
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, include my name in the messages you send me so i can see the message marked in red
<s_v_e_1> nixi: cou cant edit availible_frequalencies, but you cat sat min and max
<ArseneLupin> 1 for win dp ,2nd formatted edt3 ,a swap ,and 4th formatted ntfs for my data
<ArseneLupin> i installed win dp
<ArseneLupin> mean winxp
<Filled-Void> Pensacola, I think reinstalling the flashplugin-nonfree might fix it but you might want to to wait for others
<ubuntu-lover> ok
<^root^> Filled-Void, When i try to run Bluetooth-applet, i get Could not open location 'file://Bluetooth-applet'  The Location or file couldnt nt be found!
<s_v_e_1> nixi: just gevi me second to start my petium mashine, to see how ive done
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, go to system > Preferences > and then click on Remote Desktop
<^root^> Filled-Void, While following your second link
<ArseneLupin> then when i booted on gutsy live cd ,it only sees the xhole hard drive (as a whole  ) ,it doesnt see the diiferent partitons
<nixi> s_v_e_1: its just, when i chance the min frequence from 1000000 to 800000 it will not damage the hardware..?
<Filled-Void> ^root^, You have this bluez-gnome gnome-bluetooth gnome-vfs-obexftp  installed?
<bkraptor> does anyone else have problems with Power-Off_Retract_Count increasing on each shutdown with Gutsy?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, tell me when your done
<^root^> Filled-Void, Yes, all the newest versions!
<ArseneLupin> although i can mouhnt each one of the partitions
<ArseneLupin> my hard drive is not sata
<ArseneLupin> any solutions,
<ubuntu-lover> yes
<s_v_e_1> nixi: you should only shoose from    cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, check on "Allow other users to view your desktop"
<stefg> ArseneLupin: are you using 'Dynamic Disks' in windows? what does 'sudo fdisk -l yield ?
<linduxed> stefg: any lightweight way though? i did install kde earlier and uninstalled it later but the theme stayed so there must be some way....
<ubuntu-lover> hey man how can i trust u
<jacob> ubuntu-lover yes, i'm only 17
<Filled-Void> ^root^, try small b
<wols> whalesalad: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu-lover> lol 17 saves u?
<jacob> ubuntup-lover, did you check the box?
<ubuntu-lover> no
<stefg> linduxed: you could try to edit the config files with a text editor .... but taht's not quite realistic
<ubuntu-lover> another way pls
<ArseneLupin> stefg ,am not on ubuntu now
<ArseneLupin> so i cant edactly tell you
<nixi> s_v_e_1: hm, but there the min is 1ghz...
<linduxed> stefg: well ill try that before downloading and installing kde
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, check on "Allow other users to view your desktop" you can easily gain controll back when you press the esc key
<s_v_e_1> nixi: 1GHz - thats it
<^root^> Filled-Void, that made two bluetooth icons in the system tray where there was one already!
<nixi> s_v_e_1: i cant get lower?
<ubuntu-lover> sorry man
<stefg> ArseneLupin: so my guess is that you are using 'Dynamic disks'. this doesn't use a ms-dos compatible partition table, so the ubuntu installer can't read it
<Osiris__> hi
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, that's ok
<ubuntu-lover> thanks
<ArseneLupin> stefg:i used the gutsy live cd ,defore ,and it captured my different partions (before i make the changes with gparted ) ,if tath can help
<Filled-Void> ^root^, gah does it let you continue through the process?
<nirmal> hello all
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, we'll take the long method then
<ubuntu-lover> ok
<^root^> Filled-Void, Nope, i can bond it :(
<s_v_e_1> nixi: i suppose not only availible. newer cpus dont have so mush frequalcies
<ubuntu-lover> tell me am average on ubuntu
<ArseneLupin> ok stefg :how can i fix that?
<stefg> ArseneLupin: so the partitions were there, then you used gparted, then thy were gone ?
<Filled-Void> ^root^, :( Im clueless at this point. can you get your computer to pair with your phone ?
<ArseneLupin> stefg:the partions are seen with the live cd ,i can mount them
<jacob> ubuntu-lover go to System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<nirmal> i recently instally Ubuntu 7.10 on on laptop HP Pavillion Dv6516 TX. Its not detecting my sound card..
<Filled-Void> Filled-Void, If I understand correctly you are doing the pairing from your phone correct?
<ubuntu-lover> ok
<Filled-Void> ^root^,  ^
<ArseneLupin> but when i i pass to installation ,the partions program sees only the whole disk
<stefg> ArseneLupin: so far, so good. so what's the problem then, i don't understand
<ubuntu-lover> yea i did
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, i need to know the name of your wireless to download the driver and blacklist the one you have
<ubuntu-lover> asus laptop broadcom 43xx
<Filled-Void> ArseneLupin, Have you already formatted everything as ext3 , swap, ntfs . Cause I dont think ntfs will show up by default you might want to confirm this and your swap wont show either
<ArseneLupin> the problem is that when i pass to installation ,i choose manual partionning  ,but i only see the whole disk ,i can't see the edt3 and swap partions that i made with gparted
<Cursed_6_ds> Filled-Void, I am ^root^
<nirmal> how to check whether my sound card is being detected or not..
<nixi> s_v_e_1: hmpf.. ok thx..
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, go to the terminal and type "sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" exactly as it is
<stefg> ArseneLupin: so it seems that gParted ate your partition table for breakfast. It might be broken in an odd way, so gParted still knows what is what, but the installer doesn't. To be on the safe side i'd do a backup first of all important data... broken partition tables can be ugly
<winkman> Hi... i've just installed Firefox 2.0.0.11 and i'm having trouble entering anything with my keyboard (only in firefox)
<winkman> Any ideas?
<ArseneLupin> Filled-void : yes i did ,but the problem is that when i boot on the live cd ,i can see the partions and chenge them if i wan ,but when i pass to installation (the partions are no longer there)
<jacob> ubuntu-lover tell me when ur done
<nirmal> lspci displays the following info: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<nirmal>  (rev 03)
<Danic> Hello! I use Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS and Putty to connect with ssh. I switched Putty to UTF8, but now aptitude is showing strage lqlqlqkkqklqlqk characters instead of lines. Can anybody help me?
<ubuntu-lover> ye did
<Filled-Void> ArseneLupin, and you are choosing the manual method of disk partitining when yuo do that correct?
<ompaul> !ntfs | ArseneLupin
<ubotu> ArseneLupin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, before we procced, did you enable the firmware once installed the OS?
<nixi> s_v_e_1: with powersave u also can set the clock to whats available in scaling_available_frequencies ?
<ArseneLupin> yes
<ubuntu-lover> ye through restricted dev man
<zobban> hi i have a movie .mpg how do i burn it on cd
<ArseneLupin> yes Filled-void
<nirmal> can anyone help me out..in this issue?
<nixi> s_v_e_1: and only into this?
<s_v_e_1> nixi: I dont know about powersafe but it should do it
<stefg> !intelhda | nirmal
<ubotu> nirmal: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ArseneLupin> ubotu:i can view them and modify them outsid the installation program
<jacob> ubuntu-lover you need to disable it for now, the problem is not the firmware, i know cause i have the same wireless as you
<Cursed_6_ds> okay, solve this problem of mine then, how can i add bluetooth device in a vm on vmware? (so that i will try to pair my cell phone and windows xp)
<ubuntu-lover> ok
<ubuntu-lover> now what
<jacob> ubuntu-lover you said bcm43xx, correct?
<ubuntu-lover> yes
<jacob> ok
<zobban> hi i have a movie .mpg how do i burn it on cd
<mmaniaci> Is there a way to see your partition table within grub?
<ompaul> ArseneLupin, that was me telling the bot to tell you how to view / edit them on a full time basis, I fail to see the problem, my understanding was that you could not see them
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, press "i" and go to the last line of the file and add "blacklist bcm43xx"
<winkman> Can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3961327
<ompaul> jacob, vi over irc :-) hard protocol but fair
<baya> I disconnected by camera from the pc unsafely i think it said, and now it cannot mount upon reconnecting.. does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<ompaul> baya, have you rebooted the machine since this happened?
<ArseneLupin> so i guess there is no solution here
<baya> yep, unfortunately it didn't resolve the problem
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, if you want to do it graphically, just type "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<ubuntu-lover> yes
<wenshu> Is there a terminal tool that can display multiple windows at once?
<whalesalad> wols: he finished the reconfigure, he is trying to start gdm now
<ompaul> ArseneLupin, I made a very specific point, you seem to have missed it
<ompaul> ArseneLupin, that was me telling the bot to tell you how to view / edit them on a full time basis, I fail to see the problem, my understanding was that you could not see them
<Filled-Void> ArseneLupin, Someone is having the same problem you do to but there isnt a solution for him posted lation live
<ubuntu-lover> yep i use it gedit
<ubuntu-lover> now save?
<ArseneLupin> ok guys thanks
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, yes
<Filled-Void> ArseneLupin, One sec will paste correct link
<Danic> Hello! I use Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS and Putty to connect with ssh. I switched Putty to UTF8, but now aptitude is showing strage lqlqlqkkqklqlqk characters instead of lines. Can anybody help me?
<ArseneLupin> ok
<ubuntu-lover> did save
<ubuntu-lover> now?
<Filled-Void> ArseneLupin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223848
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, i need to send you the files for the driver, we have the same driver, create a new folder in the home directory and name it "Wireless Driver"
<wols> Danic: what is your locale?
<Danic> wols: utf8 i think. where can i rechek it?
<ArseneLupin> tks Filled-Void and everybody ;-)
<Danic> I am wuite sure
<wols> Danic: /etc/environment
<ubuntu-lover> i did
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, i'm going to send you the files one by one and your going to put it in that new folder
<Filled-Void> ArseneLupin, yw sorry it didnt quite work out
<Danic> wols: LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
<ubuntu-lover> ok
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, tell me when your done creating the folder
<ubuntu-lover> am ready man
<ompaul> Danic, that is the local terminal (on the box with putty) not having the same locale support as your server, you need to identify what your server has, use the command "locale"
<wenshu> Hello, Is there any terminal tool that can display multiple windows at once(not tabbed)?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover let me get my cd, it has the driver files, brb, i'll be back within a few seconds
<jacob> no more than a minute
<ubuntu-lover> ok bud
<wols> whalesalad: working now?
<ArseneLupin> no prob Filled-Void ,trying to help is enough for me have a nice day ,(if ever i find a good solution i ll come and post it here
<whalesalad> he tried starting gdm, it said starting gdm and then nothing. so, he rebooted (hehe) i think nothing still.
<zobban> hi i have a movie .mpg how do i burn it on cd
<Filled-Void> ArseneLupin, Good luck
<wols> whalesalad: rebooting is NOT the right way
<Danic> ompaul: If I use "locale" it tells me the same. Everything is on de_DE.UTF-8. And I set up putty to use utf-8 too
<wols> whalesalad: after gdm is started: ctrl+alt+f7
<winkman> zobban: Places Menu>CD\DVD Creator
<whalesalad> wols: alright, giving it a shot
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, i'll send you the files, and put them in the new folder
<felich> can't upgrade samba-common through apt-get upgrade
<wols> !tell felich about bat
<winkman> zobban: (assuming you want a data disc)
<wols> doh
<ompaul> Danic, well that is the cause - your terminal is settings are different - let me poke stuff
<wols> felich: what error(s)
<ubuntu-lover> send
<zobban> i have an empty cd700mb i want to put my movie.mpg on this cd
<whalesalad> wols: all he has on ctrl+alt+F7 is a blinking cursor
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, do you want me to send you the files individually or do you want to sne dit to you in a zip? are you familiar with zip files and how to extract them?
<winkman> zobban: and what do you want to do with it then? Use it in a computer or play it in a dvd plyaer?
<winkman> *player
<ubuntu-lover> ok
<zobban> i wantt to play it on dvd player
<wols> whalesalad: he could use "gnome-session" too
<winkman> zobban: hmm... not quite sure then... best to ask one of the other guys...
<wols> whalesalad: how _exactly_ did he upgrade?
<felich> wols: while install samba terminal says old version of samba-common, I try to do apt-get update, then upgrade, nothing happens
<ubuntu-lover> zip n send
<wols> felich: apt-cache policy samba-common
<jacob> are you downloading the files?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover are you downloading the files?
<nexxus> #ubuntu-de
<whalesalad> wols: he upgraded from the gui upgrader inside gnome in 7.04
<ubuntu-lover> no
<winkman> zobban: All the help files suggest that you use a program called GnomeBaker which you'll have to download from Synaptic
<wols> whalesalad: should do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu-lover> no alert to receive ur files
<zobban> i have that program
<whalesalad> wols: can he still try that now?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, if you trust me, you can hand me your e-mail so i can send it to you there
<ubuntu-lover> accept or deny alert?
<jacob> accept
<winkman> zobban: Then i suggest you give it a go... check out the help files if you can't find your way... :)
<wols> whalesalad: yes
<jacob> ubuntu-lover if you accept you don't need to tell me your email address
<qwaz> quick question...when i use finger it lists about 4 or 5 logins of myself, some 4 days old...is that ok?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover accept the request
<jacob> to download the zip file
<felich> wols: felich@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache policy samba-common
<felich> samba-common:
<felich>   Installed: 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2
<felich>   Candidate: 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2
<felich>   Version table:
<felich>  *** 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 0
<felich>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<felich>      3.0.26a-1ubuntu2 0
<felich>         500 http://ftp.linux.edu.lv gutsy/main Packages
<jacob> ubuntu-lover , tell me when you have accepted the file
<Arelis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<felich> felich@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<felich> Reading package lists... Done
<felich> Building dependency tree
<felich> Reading state information... Done
<felich> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<felich> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<felich> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<felich> or been moved out of Incoming.
<felich> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Arelis> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<felich> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<felich> that package should be filed.
<felich> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<felich> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<felich>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2) but 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<felich> E: Broken packages
<whalesalad> wols: he says that does nothing
<stefg> !paste | felich
<ubotu> felich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> whalesalad: startx?
<wols> if nothing of those did anything, he has a borken system
<MikeH> gah!
<MikeH> gnome stuff >.<
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, your having problems downloading the file, we'll add another step to download the driver from a website
<MikeH> Just downloaded some stuff off an FTP, and it's overwritten aload of bits without asking
<whalesalad> wols: no screens found, no valid modes, same same stuff
<MikeH> Anyway to retrieve lost data? :(
<whalesalad> if he does sudo startx it says screens found but none have a usable configuration
<wols> whalesalad: that is not the error. the error is elsewher
<qwaz> Why am I listed 4 times when i use the finger utility?
<qwaz> anyone?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover are you still there?
<wols> qwaz: you are logged in in several VTs?
<whalesalad> wols: invalid io allocation, correcting. /
<ubuntu-lover> yes
<qwaz> wols, by VT do you mean terminals?
<rsk> qwaz: every terminal counts
<whalesalad> wols: error locking the authority file?
<whalesalad> wols: he is reading this stuff aloud to me
<wols> whalesalad: your choices for drivers are vesa dn ati/radeon (however it's called). fglrx will not work
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, download the driver "63wb03ww.exe" http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-63623
<wols> whalesalad: then X is already running
<Take0n> starting to learn.. :p
<wols> whalesalad: ps aux |grep X
<qwaz> so VTs, i just want to clarify, are terminals I have open on my desktop...
<Take0n> how do I access the themes folder (.themes from terminal) ?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, put that file your about to download in the "Wireless Directory"
<boco> vie tu niekto po slovensky???
<jacob> ubuntu-lover in the "Wireless Driver" folder, i mean
<qwaz> Some listings say tty1 and tty7...is each tty a terminal?
<Wizkid> Hello everyone..I'm looking for someone in the development team to interview for my new 'Ubuntu for Newbies' podcast show. Anyone interested??
<gogeta> pfft
<gogeta> everytime the wind gust my isp dies lol
<jacob> ubuntu-lover are you downloading the file?\
<gogeta> dam 40mph winds
<ubuntu-lover> u say exe
<ubuntu-lover> jacob
 * nomentero is away: No estoy:-(
<whalesalad> wols: (EE) end of block range 0xeffffffff < begin 0xf0000000
<ubuntu-lover> why exe
<wols> whalesalad: set wrong amount of video memory?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, you will take that exe file and uncompress it
<Take0n> guys how do I untar something to a specific folder? tar xzvf name.tgz extracts to the current folder but what If I want to untar it in a specific folder? I know the folder is .themes but I don't know how to find it
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, the exe files is packed with other associated files
<gogeta> takeon you dont have to untar themes
<wols> Take0n: cd .thenes
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, like a zip file
<gogeta> just drop em in
<ubuntu-lover> make it zip extension
<ubuntu-lover> thenuncompress
<Take0n> wols yes I did so but the tar file is in my home directory and since I don't know where to find the .theme folder to copy my file in it I can't do what I want to do
<Danic> test
<jacob> in the exe file, all you need is 6 files some .sys, bin, and inf files
<jacob> ubuntu-lover; i'll try to send the files individually to see of that works
<gogeta> takeon you can slect that tar file in the themes manager it will do all that for you
<ubuntu-lover> hey 65mb for a driver?
<Take0n> oh ok
<Take0n> thanks
<ubuntu-lover> no easy way
<gogeta> lol
<ubuntu-lover> i dont wanna get dat 65 mb
<jacob> you will download the 65mb driver and uncompress it to get 6 files
<jacob> the rest of the files you can delete
<qwaz> hello?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover so in reality, the driver is only 6 files, not just the 65mb
<qwaz> wols?
<qwaz> wow
<jacob> ubuntu-lover the exe file is like a zip in linux, it's packed with other files
<qwaz> thanks anyway guys
<bazhang> WoW?
<gogeta> wow?
<ubuntu-lover> jacop thanks alot bud
<ubuntu_> rtttr
<bazhang> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jacob> ubuntu-lover no problem
<steve_> can't access windows hard drive in ubuntu plz help
<bazhang> wow apparently works fine under wine
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, it seems like i can't open the exe file
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, i'm following the steps but it seems like it's not working
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, but continue downloading the file
<jacob> ubuntu-lover do you want me to send you the 6 files individually?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover try opening the exe file and tell me if you have success
<revered> hello
<baya> I disconnected by camera from the pc unsafely i think it said, and now it cannot mount upon reconnecting.. does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<bazhang> hi revered
<revered> hello bazhang
<mmaniaci> Well I've got ubuntu installed and now grub is giving me error 22: no such partition and I've checked many times that its correct, and it is.  Anyone know a good way to troubleshoot this?
<bazhang> !grub | mmaniaci
<ubotu> mmaniaci: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jacob> ubuntu-lover i'm following the steps with you, i just downloaded the exe file but i can't open it, give me your email address so i can send you the 6 files, if you wish to do so
<revered> mmaniaci: i've had the same problem when i tried installing ubuntu on a raid array :/
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, that's an alternative
<revered> haven't found the sollution yet
<steve_> can't mount my windows ard drive in ubuntu. ideas?
<jacob> way of getting the files
<bazhang> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<revered> steve search for ntfs-progs?
<steve_> no
<steve_> it has been working previously, however has now stopped working
<revered> then i dunno
<nirmal> i installed ALSA...
<nirmal> but this command: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec is not working
<revered> i'm having problems with my network connection:  Lan and WLan seem to lose their connection every so often and almost every time i switch Users
<nirmal> its a part of the step for detecting HDA sound card as given in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<revered> i get around it by switching network connection to  "roaming"  and then back.. but doing that every hour or so gets annoying
<nirmal> can u please help me out
<jacob> ubuntu-lover, give me a sec, let me look for alternatives
<jenda> How do I save a page for offline use in firefox?
<stib> is there a linux tool for defragging NTFS volumes? I'd like to defrag my windows system partition
<jacob> ubuntu-lover you still there, i got the alternative
<vorian> jenda, file>save page
<vorian> and hello
<stib> jenda: does save page as from the file menu not work for you?
<revered> stib: http://www.supershareware.com/software/ntfs-defragment.html ?
<jenda> vorian: really? So simple? I thought that just saves it into a file somewhere.
<vorian> who knows of some kick arse opensource map software (like streetmaps)
<vorian> jenda, it save the complete page
<jacob> once you download the exe file go to the directory where it is located it at and type cabextract 63wb03ww.exe
<jenda> and indeed it does
<jenda> vorian, stib: What I had in mind was a way to save the page in such a way that the next time I try to access the URL, Firefox loads the saved content instead of having to go online.
<jenda> Or only does that if it cannot find a connection.
<revered> guys i have a connection problem on ubuntu feisty.. can anyone help me?
<KinPumpkinKing> hi... my ubuntu system itself doesn't make sounds, even though applications do. pop up messages don't, for example, but I adjusted'em to...
<khamael> how do I change the charset in xchat to UTF-8?
<jacob> ubuntu-lover: after you do that install ndiswrapper from the Synaptic Package Manager
<vorian> jenda, ic, i cant help you then :P
<nirmal> now there is no mixer getting displayed under System-> Preferences->Sound
<jenda> khamael: try /charset utf-8
<jacob> ubuntu-lover then restart the computer come back online so i can expain the rest of the steps
<jenda> khamael: if my memory serves me right :)
<khamael> jenda: seems like it worked
<khamael> jenda: thanks
<jenda> khamael: you're welcome
<vorian> whoops
<stib> revered: ta, but I can't see any linux defraggers, only windows ones
<revered> k.. i thought that was a linux one :/
<tumbleweed__> there's a reason for that
<tumbleweed__> most of linux's filesystems don't need them
<bazhang> ext3 for example
<wols> stib: defrag
<revered> can't find any either, stib.. looks like you'll have to do it from windoze
<stib> tumbleweed__:yes sure, but I can unmount my windows partition and defrag the files I normally can't move if I booot from linux
<wols> and under certain (possibly contrived) circumstances, defragging is a good thing: e.g. bittorrent sparse files on 99% full harddisks
<revered> oh nm. i see what you mean
<firekool> Hi I just setup vnc on my linux system and when i try to access it with tightvnc viewer it said no password configured for vnc auth but I have a password set
<r4663r> hello
<NeT_DeMoN> sup peoples
<stib> I've read somewhere on most filesystems fragmentation is not a bad thing, just on NTFS and FAT volumes it is a bad thing.
<qwaz> wols, if i am listed under multiple ttys in the finger utility, does that mean i have multiple x-sessions running? and is that a bad thing?
<r4663r> when using miro, it can download videos from bittorrent, is there any access to illegal videos...i dont want to download illegal videos...
<miyuki> Hi, does anyone of you run VEOH client on Ubuntu 7.10 GG?
<NeT_DeMoN> can some one assist me with a sound problem?
<KinPumpkinKing> miyuki, I have it but didn't try yet... going to try now :P
<stib> maybe I'll see if the reactOS people have a defragger going yet.
<miyuki> KinPumpinKing, could you let me know if it works? I'd need to have it working on my system as well
<bazhang> perhaps NeT_DeMoN more info would be helpful :}
<martyyyr> Does anyone ever get sick sick sick and tired of always having to pull and tweak linux to get it working, or am I the only one?
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<jimqode> what is the name of the package that does automounting in ubuntu?
<KinPumpkinKing> miyuki, surely will
<qwaz> Ok, anyone...
<qwaz> If i am listed under multiple ttys in the finger utility, does that mean i have multiple x-sessions running? and is that a bad thing?
<panos> hi
<panos> ti ginete re pedia
<NeT_DeMoN> i had vista but my sound card wasn't working so i switched to ubuntu 7.10 but its still not working
<Take0n> NeT_DeMoN:  if you manage to solve the problem let me know
<Take0n> I have been trying in 3 or 4 days now :P
<bazhang> r4663r: not sure what you mean by 'illegal videos', but unless you load the torrent, no
<riotkittie> what soundcard
<abr34556> NeT_DeMoN: you seem to have a weird sound card
<revered> later guys.. good luck
<KinPumpkinKing> miyuki, so far it managed to run, but exited on it's own
<bazhang> martyyyr: do you a specific question? this is a support channel
<deadlock> Wha's a good music managament software: I wanna rename the file, retag the id3, and clean up duplicate mp3's and folders. Is there anything that will do all of those?
<NeT_DeMoN> damn
<qwaz> If i am listed under multiple ttys in the finger utility, does that mean i have multiple x-sessions running? and is that a bad thing?
<martyyyr> bazhang: Yeah, I know
<KinPumpkinKing> miyuki, I'll try downloading it again and installing it on Linux, rather than running from my Windows partition
<miyuki> Kinp, have you got Wine installed on your system?
<NeT_DeMoN> so like no one knows how to fix it?
<deadlock> NeT_DeMoN: Buy a new sound card :-)
<KinPumpkinKing> miyuki, yeah
<abr34556> qwaz: no, you only have multiple terminals open
<qwaz> abr34556, even if it is listed as tty1 and tty7? also, what are pts/0, pts/1 etc
<CaptainMorgan> the default installation of ubuntu has a bluey looking wireless connection thingy on the top panel.. I accidentally removed it from the panel - how do I get it back? I can't find it in the menu or add-to-panel windows?
<miyuki> Kinp, is Wine enough to have it working from Linux?
<KinPumpkinKing> miyuki, so far, no.
<NeT_DeMoN> deadlock:its a laptop
<KinPumpkinKing> miyuki, let me redownload it and install it on my linux partition under wine
<miyuki> k
<trekkme> whein i try to open the new display and monitor settings in gutsy nothing happens, how do i start that thing?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: it's not working is not really enough info :}
<panos> ellhnas?
<bazhang> panos: what language? this is an english channel
<abr34556> abr34556: tty1 is console 1 (the one you get when you press ctrl-alt-f1). tty7 is the console the X server usually runs on. and pts/X are pseudo-terminaldevices allocated by terminal emulations like xterm, gnome-terminal and such.
<abr34556> qwaz: tty1 is console 1 (the one you get when you press ctrl-alt-f1). tty7 is the console the X server usually runs on. and pts/X are pseudo-terminaldevices allocated by terminal emulations like xterm, gnome-terminal and such.
<ompaul> !gr | panos
<ubotu> panos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<qwaz> abr34556, thank you very much!
<NeT_DeMoN> its an intel sound card
<CaptainMorgan> anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> kinda in a bind here....
<qwaz> CaptainMorgan, was it two monitors? the icon
<CaptainMorgan> qwaz - no, an increasing number of blue bars
<deadlock> Wha's a good music managament software: I wanna rename the file, retag the id3, and clean up duplicate mp3's and folders. Is there anything that will do all of those?
<bazhang> which intel card NeT_DeMoN?
<KinPumpkinKing> miyuki, 10% downloaded :P
<CaptainMorgan> qwaz, increasing in size - it's the default network thing... I can't remember the name
<George> I just compiled version 2.3.1: and go the following error: ./pidgin: symbol lookup error: ./pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_account_get_current_error
<qwaz> CaptainMorgan, try right clicking on the panel...choosing "add to panel"...then choosing "network monitoring"
<firekool> I think that my system firewall is blocking me from being able to connect my vnc client to the server how to I open up the port?
<qwaz> CaptainMorgan, I'm assuming you're on a wireless laptop or something, right?
<bazhang> easytag will edit the id3 tags deadlock
<CaptainMorgan> qwaz, yes.. I tried that particular one - "network monitoring" it's not it..
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: HDA intel
<hendix> my mozilla need flash plugin, i installed adobe flash , but it's not work , can anyone help me ?
<qwaz> CaptainMorgan, ahh...i was thinking it would use the default one for whichever it installed...mine is a desktop and has the "wired" one...
<bazhang> firekool: you tried adjusting the iptables with firestarter?
<qwaz> CaptainMorgan, lemme poke around and see what i can find...k?
<CaptainMorgan> qwaz, sure, thanks
<ompaul> !flash | hendix (this is how you do flash on ubuntu)
<ubotu> hendix (this is how you do flash on ubuntu): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wols> qwaz: you have multiple terminals open
<bazhang> ich7 family 82801g NeT_DeMoN?
<hendix> thanks
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: i dont know, how do i tell
<qwaz> CaptainMorgan, try the "Notification Area" applet
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: do a lspci in the terminal
<firekool> bazhang: firestarted was not installed
<abr34556> NeT_DeMoN: lspci -nn -v | grep -w 0401
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: just type lspci?
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: aye
<CaptainMorgan> qwaz, nope.. that's not it either... I don't get it... how can this thing be default and now I can't find it... it enables easy wireless networking setup and switching
<freepenguin> hello everybody
<bazhang> hi freepenguin
<t3amkill3r> hi
<smithw> Hello everyone. Does anyone know which service runs in the background in Ubuntu that once a day they computer will spend about one hour intensively accessing the disk and in a slowed-down mode?
<smithw> *Do
<KinPumpkinKing> smithw, updatedb?
<bazhang> cron?
<qwaz> CaptainMorgan, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7609
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang:  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bazhang> smithw: type top in the terminal and find out
<smithw> KinPumpkinKing, possibly. How can I confirm that? Would it show up in ps?
<smithw> bazhang, ok, I'll take a look...
<KinPumpkinKing> sorry, I'm a newbie :P
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: that is odd--same card here and no problems--are you running Wine--that sometimes causes conflicts
<KinPumpkinKing> smithw,  I only know that it happens once a day so I guessed that.
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: nope
<firekool> I keep on getting A I/O device error when I am copying files
<bazhang> smithw: or you can install htop for a top on steroids :}
<smithw> (and even the terminal now takes up 10 seconds to open...)
<firekool> and navigating
<Zombie> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Zombie> How can I get rid of this message?
<bazhang> Zombie: from where?
<Zombie> apt-get
<smithw> bazhang, I never even knew about top. I was stuck in the "ps aux" until now :) very good tool, and yes, it's updatedb the culprit, it seems.
<firekool> what does it mean when i get a input/output error when navigating files
<bazhang> smithw: nice work
<ricanelite_> is it possible to use Linux on a LCD HDTV via HDMI to DVI Cable?
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: is there any way i could repaire it?
<bazhang> !sound | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NeT_DeMoN> huh
<kelsin> ricanelite_: yes
<Zombie> ricanelite_: I do that, but I usse Mandriva, not Ubuntu on that particular machine.
<ricanelite_> okay
<NeT_DeMoN> a bot?
<ricanelite_> how will i go about doing it?
<bazhang> yup a bot :}
<ricanelite_> do i need to reinstall ubuntu os?
<NeT_DeMoN> the fucking thing never worked before though
<NeT_DeMoN> thats the problem
<ompaul> !language | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NeT_DeMoN> wait, this isn't on of those channels where i get booted for cursing is it ??
<CaptainMorgan> qwaz, perfect - thanks!
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<smithw> is it worth it to unschedule updatedb from running automatically? or is there a way to make it run using less resources?
<onats> what should be the share,folder, for a network folder that i am trying to map: //192.168.1.10/nas200?
<qwaz> CaptainMorgan, awesome :)
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: those cards are very well supported on ubuntu--just a fix will do it likely
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: and how do i do it
<zobban> hi i have a movie.mpg how do i burn into an emtpy cd700mb so ican play it on my dvd player
<bazhang> smithw: I don't even know what that does :}
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: sorry, im a noob so thanks for helping
<qwaz> zobban, Nvu
<zobban> what is that
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: did you look at those links that quickly? :}
<qwaz> zobban, a cd/dvd burning application
<zobban> yes i have cd burner
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: its still loading
<zobban> but how do i burn it which program to use and how to burn it
<qwaz> zobban, i didn't ask if you had a butner
<qwaz> zobban, i just gave you an application to use
<bazhang> NeT_DeMoN: you should really read through those first :}
<qwaz> zobban, Nvu
<zobban> so i can install this sudo apt-get install nvu
<qwaz> zobban, try it and see if it's in the repositories
<smithw> bazhang, what I know it does is that it updates the "locate" db, so that it have all the files in the system updated... What I don't know is whether it does anything else...
<zobban> yes it started to downloaed
<bazhang> !info updatedb
<zobban> and install
<ubotu> Package updatedb does not exist in gutsy
<baya> does anyone have a link to a good explanation of linux's directory structure? Ie, what /etc and /var etc. are usually for?
<ompaul> baya, have a look at www.tldp.org for a great explanation of same
<baya> ompaul: thanks, looks like what i'm after
<bazhang> smithw: nothing in the repos--must be a kernel type thingy
<zobban> yes i run now from terminal nvu it started
<qwaz> there ya go then, zobban
<zanzara> Ciao a tutti!!!
<zobban> so how to burn it there
<ompaul> bazhang, it is called slocate iirc
<ompaul> !it | zanzara
<ubotu> zanzara: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<qwaz> zobban, come on...
<qwaz> zobban, use the program
<NeT_DeMoN> bazhang: ok, thanks man
<zobban> yes i open the program
<zobban> but dunno how it works
<qwaz> zobban, now use it...
<qwaz> zobban, start moving your mouse around the program...clicking your left mouse button on menus and stuff
<ompaul> smithw, it does little else - just use it with -i to get it to ignore case and that is about as interesting as it can be - man locate or updatedb for more info :)
<qwaz> zobban, see if the program offers you any tips or advice on how to move forward
<zobban> this is not a cd burner program
<qwaz> zobban, Gnomebaker
<zobban> ohh you idiot
<zobban> stop whaistin my time
<qwaz> ...
<ompaul> zobban, what are you at?
<Myrtti> zobban, watch the language, please
<zobban> i have a movie.mpg i want to burn it into my emptycd 700mb and watch it on my dvd player
<ompaul> zobban, you have been advised to use gnomebaker
<Myrtti> zobban: are you sure your dvd-player supports a) burnt cd's b) mpg-files c) the codecs the video is encoded in? (/me knows nothing about codecs or mpg's)
<ScreenSaver> hello
<larson9999> yay! a fix for gdm and xdcmp
<ScreenSaver> i have a problem im trying to install the dreamcast emulator lxdream
<ompaul> larson9999, where is it documented?
<ScreenSaver> and when i try to do ./configure
<ompaul> !compile | ScreenSaver
<ubotu> ScreenSaver: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zobban> my dvd plays vcd
<ScreenSaver> The OpenGL library (libGL.so) could not be found, but is required.
<ompaul> zobban, you were advised to use gnomebaker where is the problem with that?
<ScreenSaver> hey ompaul dont compile me! XD
<zobban> yes but how to burn it data cd will not work
<ompaul> zobban, will not work, is it on strike is it looking for money?
<ompaul> zobban, drag drop burn
<larson9999> ompaul, google 150193 gdm xdmcp bug that'll get you there
<zobban> yes but how to burn it just like data dvd
<ScreenSaver> hmmm anyone knows why when i tried to compile the dreamcast emulator lxdream its trow this error: The OpenGL library (libGL.so) could not be found, but is required.
<ScreenSaver>     ???????????????? please help :p i wanna play again shenmu
<larson9999> ompaul, i just installed the deb towards the bottom of the thread and it worked for me.
<ricanelite_> anyone here use a LCD HDTV via HDMI to display your Linux desktop?
<ompaul> zobban, are you trying to make an ISO image?
<ScreenSaver> this when i atied ./configure
<ScreenSaver> The OpenGL library (libGL.so) could not be found, but is required. <=== atentio here! :p
<ompaul> zobban, that you can burn many times - you are leaving us a little short on information
<ScreenSaver> atention*
<zobban> no listen, i have a movie .mpg i just want to burn it into emtpy cd700mb so i can see it on my dvd player
<ompaul> !repeat | ScreenSaver
<ubotu> ScreenSaver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<larson9999> ompaul, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/150193
<ompaul> zobban, and have you done what I suggest - which makes a DVD unless you are talking about transccoding in which case you got to do some more work
<larson9999> speaking of making dvds, i'm recording my first show with mythtv.  so far  so great
<ricanelite_> anyone here uses mythtv
<larson9999> ricanelite_, not me :)
<qwaz> lol
<snkmad> how do i force apt-get to reinstall a package?
<ricanelite_> just trying to find a solution on a application that is similar to windows media center where my xbox 360 will see my linux video files i have download and play them on my xbox 360
<martyyyr> Anyone have a working Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG  nic?
<ompaul> snkmad, that is not a great thing to do - you can break a system beyond the point where irc can help - try this first, sudo apt-get remove --purge PackageName; sudo apt-get install PackageName ; rm .LocalConfigFileDirectoryInHomeUsersDirectory
<Atomic> 123
<Ubuntu2> 345
<Atomic> êàïåö 1000 ÷åëîâ è âñå ìîë÷àò
<kbrooks> Are the TTF fonts only for the GUI?
<smithw> ompaul, bazhang, thank you for your help. Sorry I took so long, I was on the phone...
<Eyemean> hello, can any1 recommend a good software to watch tv?
<Atomic> àó ðóñèàí ïèïë åñòü çäåñü ?
<Myrtti> !english | Atomic
<ubotu> Atomic: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ompaul> zobban, have a look at the application: dvdauthor I think that might be what you want. if someone does not have the answer to your question or answers it not the way you expect it to be answered, restate the question and this time change the way you talk about it - helps us help you
<KurtKraut> Everytime I reboot my server my /etc/hostname is changed back to a previous name. Do I need to change anything else ?
<zobban> i burned as data cd it went fine my dvd plays it
<Myrtti> !ru | Atomic
<ubotu> Atomic: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<BmwStreetRacer> Hi guys
<Atomic> ok
<BmwStreetRacer> can anyone give a  hand?
<martyyyr> shoot
<ompaul> !ask | BmwStreetRacer
<ubotu> BmwStreetRacer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zobban> i have another question if i have a file 800mb.mpg and i have en emty cd700 mb how can i put the movie.mpg800 on 2cds
<errno> bmwstreetracer: go onç
<dav7> is there a slovaika-specific Ubuntu channel?
<BmwStreetRacer> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop, it's a HP DV 6000 with a GeForce 7200
<BmwStreetRacer> my X is crashing all the time
<Atomic> õî÷ó Îìñêèé irc
<ompaul> BmwStreetRacer, can you put all your question on one line please - helps people follow you
<smithw> Hm... I'm not russian or anything, but I happen to know that the inverted R is transliterated as "ya", not "q" (regarding ubotu message)
<rsk> BmwStreetRacer: overheating?
<BmwStreetRacer> i'm using the latest driver available and i't crashes, if i use the glx old driver it seems ok
<rsk> BmwStreetRacer: do that then :=)
<BmwStreetRacer> but then i'll have no 3D
<BmwStreetRacer> i would like to use Compiz
<reallyjoel> Is there a way to convert a VS2003 solution into something that will build on linux?
<ompaul> BmwStreetRacer, change laptops is your only real solution then is it not? That or get involved in hacking compiz
<ompaul> BmwStreetRacer, they do a great job but if the chip designers don't work with them what can they do?
<phyz> reallyjoel, i don't know if it'll convert, but mono might work
<BmwStreetRacer> offcourse
<smithw> reallyjoel, if it's based on the .net framework, you might be able to build it with mono. If not, I guess there is now way.
<pianoboy3333> I copied all of my files (/) over to another hard drive so I could have more space, everything works, but now sudo fails, when I try and execute a command with sudo I get "sudo: must be setuid root", so is there anyway to reset sudo or something?
<LjL> pianoboy3333, you probably copied without preserving permissions, which means that *much* more than sudo is broken now.
<BmwStreetRacer> but i was prefering to fix the driver problem
<snkmad> ompaul dpkg-reconfigure wine this worked, better than reinstalling, thx for the tips
<LjL> pianoboy3333: remember which command you used to copy exactly?
<swiftweasel> How do i change my msn name in finch? anyone?
<ompaul> snkmad, enjoy
<pianoboy3333> LjL: heh, I used gksudo nautilus and control + c and control + v :) If there's a better way to copy everything I didn't blow the other hard drive I can still use it and boot from it fine and I can copy everything again if there's a better way
<Karcamo[x]> hello !
<pianoboy3333> LjL: but if there's an easy way to fix permissions do tell
<LjL> pianoboy3333, "cp -a" can be used to preserve ownerships and permissions. you should also add options to avoid copying /proc and stuff like that, let me create a command line for it
<BmwStreetRacer> does anyone knows if i install the driver by the console instead of use Synaptics the problem will be fixed?
<LjL> pianoboy3333, no, there's no easy way to fix the permissions
<pianoboy3333> ljl: ok thank you
<pianoboy3333> ljl: that's fine I'll just do it again
<Karcamo[x]> how much ram memory have you in your pc with ubuntu?
<BmwStreetRacer> 1GB
<BmwStreetRacer> plus the swap with 2GB
<pianoboy3333> LjL: I don't understand why you think permissions are broken, I think nautilus copies those by default; I can log into my account and open all of my files, the only thing defunct is sudo
<BmwStreetRacer> i'm running Ubuntu in my desktop and it's fine, just this cheaty laptop is making me mad
<LjL> pianoboy3333, output of ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<andre__> hey guys
<pianoboy3333> LjL: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 91776 2007-06-15 08:49 /usr/bin/sudo
<andre__> I've installed Gtkmm yet my compiler cannot locate gtkmm.h.... :(  could someone help figure out what I'm doing wrong?
<BmwStreetRacer> something curious is the wireless
<BmwStreetRacer> i ran Ndiswrapper and it's running Ok but it doesn't chage from eth1 to wlan0
<BmwStreetRacer> it installed fine with no error
<kelsin> andre__: did you install any gtkmm-dev packages?
<andre__> kelsin: yup, but let me double check
<pianoboy3333> LjL should I can boot the computer in rescue mode and change permissions for me to use it, if those aren't correct
<LjL> pianoboy3333, "root root" is already a good thing, although there's certainly the suid missing. but if that's missing, there's bound to be other things missing... that's my reasoning.
<andre__> kelsin: libgtkmm-2.4-dev is indeed installed
<KalEl> i use my friend's laptop (Windows XP) to connect to my computer (Ubuntu) through Tight VNC, it works fine but I couldn't figure out a way to use Alt+Tab so it's difficult switching windows since i can only do it through mouse clicks
<pianoboy3333> LjL: well before I wait another 3 hours for everything to copy how can I create a new suid
<LjL> pianoboy3333: output of « ls -l /usr/bin/at » please (that's a file that shouldn't be owned by root)
<KalEl> does anyone know how to map Alt+Tab to TightVNC
<pianoboy3333> ljl: -rwxr-xr-x 1 daemon daemon 38464 2007-02-20 08:41 /usr/bin/at
<KalEl> (i already asked my friend to change to Ubuntu but that didn't work...)
<kelsin> andre__: the you can search for that .h file with "dpkg -S gtkmm.h" or "locate gtkmm.h"
<andre__> kelsin: tx sec
<openmindDJ> anyone know how to fix this error on logginh in?  "Refusing to initialize GTK+"
<LjL> pianoboy3333: it's missing suid (it should have it too), but the ownership is ok. i can probably give you a list of all (?) files that should be suid root, but i really cannot guarantee it'll be complete or accurate, nor that other permissions are ok (ownerships seems to be)
<kelsin> andre__: you might need to refer to that file like "gtkmm/gtkmm.h" or something if it's in a gtkmm dir in /usr/include
<pjfloyd> could someone /msg me a bog standard grub stanza for a ubuntu installation please?
<pianoboy3333> LjL: alright if you really think it's gonna be bad, then give me the better command to recopy everything I don't really mind
<KalEl> how can i use Alt+Tab key from VNC?
<Enselic> I am trying to follow the instructions at http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=79983 (i.e. get my hands on YouTubeUploaderSeup.exe). It seems as if YouTUbe don't offer the download link to that .exe for Ubuntu users. How can I fake a Windows machine så that YouTUbe gives me the exe so that I can try to run it in WINE?
<andre__> kelsin: gtkmm.h not found by locate...  though I have found some stuff with gtkmm...
<pianoboy3333> Enselic: you may wanna try asking that question in offtopic, or in a channel relating more to web (#php or something)
<jrib> Enselic: google 'firefox useragent'
<martyyyr> Anyone have any ideas on how to get my audio to work?
<Enselic> jrib: thanks
<Enselic> martyyyr: did you poke with alsamixer settings?
<kelsin> andre__: according to apt file (if you isntalled the dev package) it should be at /usr/include/gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm.h
<kelsin> andre__: so try including it in your file as "gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm.h"
<martyyyr> Enselic: I didn't do anything yet, I don't know where to start
<kelsin> andre__: if that doesn't work I recommend asking in ##c++ once you confirm the location of the .h file
<LjL> pianoboy3333: « cp -rx --preserve=all / /destination-dir » should do it, though i'd like someone else to also have a look and make sure i'm not missing anything here
<xxx_> can someone help me to install wolf et
<xxx_> ubuntu
<Enselic> martyyyr: well make sure your sound mixer settings are sane
<Enselic> martyyyr: do you have GNOME ALSA Mixer at Applications -> Sound & Video?
<martyyyr> let's see
<pianoboy3333> LjL: I don't need -R ? also, is doing it on a live cd better? so I'd go from like /media/sda1 /media/sdb1
<martyyyr> Enselic: no
<andre__> kelsin: that found the gtkmm.h file
<LjL> pianoboy3333: -r and -R are synonyms
<simion314> i want to remove some variable from PAth( i  installed a program not as root and at uninstalling it fails to remove the references from path). i found those references in bashrc i commented them but i still have those variables in my Path. how can i remove them?
<Enselic> martyyyr: ok, then you can use alsamixer, the command line program
<andre__> kelsin: but now there are the same issues with other header included in gtkmm.h
<Enselic> martyyyr: or you can sudo apt-get install gnome-alsa-mixer
<pianoboy3333> LjL: ok
<andre__> kelsin:  sigh, hehehe I'm gonna check out ##c++
<martyyyr> Enselic: ok, I'll try that
<andre__> kelsin: tx
<LjL> pianoboy3333: it's probably better to do it from a live CD, but only for the simple reason that files won't change under cp's back
<Enselic> martyyyr: gnome-alsamixer  was the name
<kelsin> andre__: you should probably include the dir in your include path with -I option to gcc
<Dregin> is there any way to wipe all of my sound drivers and start from the default ubuntu install setup?
<andre__> hmmm
<LjL> pianoboy3333: recovery mode should also achieve pretty much the same
<Dregin> I tried to install alsa-drivers with a line of code edited. Compiled and installed and the whole thing died :\
<andre__> kelsin will try
<pianoboy3333> LjL: also I think folders like proc empty out when the computer shuts down so I don't think there's any files in some of those folders
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, correct - /proc is a device in memory
<martyyyr> Enselic: Are the sliders supposed to be up or down?
<LjL> pianoboy3333: if you do it from a live cd, yes, that's correct. but anyway, the "-x" option is there precisely to tell cp to not cross filesystem boundaries (and /proc, /sys, /dev - those "folders" that "empty out" - are separate filesystems)
<ompaul> martyyyr, up is on down is mute
<Lord_Illidan> Hey
<pianoboy3333> LjL: ok
<andre__> kelsin:  something like "
<martyyyr> then I don't think these settings are incorrent
<Lord_Illidan> Any word on whether Gutsy will see a kernel upgrade in future?
<Enselic> martyyyr: up
<Enselic> martyyyr: but sometimes 70% works better
<LjL> Lord_Illidan: never a new version. at most it'll see security patches
<kelsin> andre__: add `pkg-config --cflas gtkmm-2.4` to your gcc command line
<kelsin> andre__: with the backticks
<pleasebenice> hi every1 , i've heard of the old unix rule never use your root account to to everyday work ..but when i install ubuntu and have one account which is root. does the old saying still applies or am i safe?
<martyyyr> Enselic: but I don't have sound AT ALL
<Lord_Illidan> LjL, ok, I thought so
<andre__> kelsin:  tx for the help :)
<gradin> anybody know if there is an argument that i could use to pass a password through a script?
<kelsin> andre__: I misspelled that
<pianoboy3333> LjL one thing though, when I do it from the live cd, if I use /media/sda1 /media/sdb1 (for example I'm not sure what it'll actually be) I'm afraid that it would just be overwritting the folder in /media, and not actually replacing/writing to the drive
<LjL> pleasebenice, the one account that you have by default on Ubuntu is *not* a root account.
<kelsin> andre__: `pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4`
<Lord_Illidan> pleasebenice, you don't have a root account when you install Ubuntu
<jrib> pleasebenice: yes, replace "root account" with "sudo"
<LjL> pianoboy3333: use /media/sda1/* /media/sdb1/
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | Lord_Illidan
<ubotu> Lord_Illidan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<andre__> kelsin:  I already had: `pkg-config --cfags --libs gtkmm-2.4`
<Enselic> martyyyr: does the mixer show you sliders at all?
<pianoboy3333> LjL ok thank you brb lemme boot into the live cd
<kelsin> pleasebenice: the root account exists, but since on ubuntu it doesn't have a password you could never "use" it
<andre__> oh shit...
<Lord_Illidan> ompaul, I knew that
<kelsin> andre__: lol
<ompaul> Lord_Illidan, read that it explains what and why - the question does not fit the modality
<du> Does anyone know how I can kill a process with status "not abortable"? Normal killall sox doesnt work
<andre__> kelsin: I had cfags :(
<martyyyr> Enselic:  Yes, I can change them and everything, but to no avail
<ompaul> Lord_Illidan, so why ask
<Enselic> martyyyr: how many are tehre? three?
<kelsin> andre__: well there you go, enjoy
<LjL> du: killall -9 sox?
<martyyyr> Enselic: 3 vertical ones, and 3 matching horizontal ones
<Lord_Illidan> I just thought they might do an exception, since suspend/hibernate seems extremely buggt
<andre__> kelsin: sweet, works tx :)
<martine_> hi... I'm trying to get nautilus to run stable
<Lord_Illidan> buggy, sry. not just on my laptop, but on a friend's laptop, too
<xxx_> hello im having trouble getting my sound to work lspci recognizes and unknown device 0c:00.0 PCI bridge: Creative Labs Unknown device 7006
<xxx_> 0d:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG (rev ff)
<Enselic> martyyyr: please pastebin your demsg output
<LjL> Lord_Illidan, it's been buggy forever ;) it's mostly the fault of missing hardware specs, i suspect
<martyyyr> Enselic: ok
<du> LjL: Doesnt' work either
<martine_> (as in: not locking randomly every few minutes until I kill it)
<simion314> i want to remove some variable from PAth( i  installed a program not as root and at uninstalling it fails to remove the references from path). i found those references in bashrc i commented them but i still have those variables in my Path. how can i remove them?
<LjL> du: then i don't know
<martine_> any ideas?
<du> k.. thx anyway
<xxx_> can someone help me ?
<Lord_Illidan> probably, but Suspend/Hibernate worked on Arch and SUSE..so I'm rather jumpy about it
<Lord_Illidan> I don't want to switch from Ubuntu, you see?
<Lord_Illidan> Anyone tried the "Zen" kernel : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874 ?>
<LjL> Lord_Illidan, it's hit and miss. here they worked with one version, didn't with the other, etc. but aside from touching the kernel, you can try messing with /etc/default/acpi-support, and a couple of other files i don't remember
<martyyyr> Enselic: eh..Are you sure you want the whole output? It's...a lot...
<Enselic> martyyyr: yes, just put it in a pastebin and its fine
<abcd> Can anyone recommend any portable mp3 player ( no ipod) that runs smoothly with ubuntu and is seen as pendrive by the system without drivers ( or other stuff) installation?
<kelsin> simion314: you did you "purge" the program when you removed it? apt-get purge <packagename>?
<martyyyr> Enselic: http://pastebin.com/d7bbcea8c
<LjL> abcd: just about any "no-brand" player will
<kelsin> simion314: and then open a new terminal to check that it's not just already in memory
<pleasebenice> thanks for the replies... what interactive gui firewall app are u guys using or what do recomend
<bazhang> abcd: quite a number do
<martyyyr> Enselic: Damn...so many errors :S
<Lord_Illidan> pleasebenice, firestarter?
<bazhang> firestarter pleasebenice
<kelsin> abcd: I enjoy my sansa e260, but like LjL most non-ipods do work as usb drives
<pleasebenice> i have that installed...but for some reason i can;t get bittorrent to work
<pleasebenice> i'm using deluge
<pjfloyd> "Cannot read /etc/fstab" not looking good
<Dregin> amarok deals quite nicely with ipods doesnt it?
<ompaul> !firewall | pleasebenice
<ubotu> pleasebenice: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Lord_Illidan> A first generation ipod nano is also nice
<fizzle> does ubuntu use splashy or bootsplash?
<simion314> kelsin: it was instaled from a binary installer not from .deb
<zobban> how can i split a movie which is mpg 800
<Lord_Illidan> I have mine with rockbox, really good
<pleasebenice> and I don;t consider my self a noob with some aspects of networking
<brobostigon> i a trying to run rhythmbox and it comes up with this error(Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal) what does it mean,??
<ompaul> fizzle,  usplash
<abcd> LjL , bazhang, kelsin: thanks
<Lord_Illidan> pleasebenice, is the port reported as closed?
<fizzle> ic
<Lord_Illidan> Delue has a port tester
<pleasebenice> i have dd-wrt and some good firewalls for my winbos's
<kelsin> simion314: ouch, yeah other then checking all of you .bash files, check /etc/environment and /etc/profile for references
<bazhang> no worries abcd :}
<simion314> kelsin: and the program folder is no more after uninstall but the path still contains references to that directory
<jrib> zobban: mpgsplit from the "mpgtx" package would be one way
<fizzle> does usplash require kernel patching?
<Dregin> avidemux?
<bazhang> deluge as well :}
<ompaul> !usplash | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<zobban> so can i do sudo apt-get install mpgsplit
<martyyyr> Enselic: Did you catch that? (no rush, just checking)
<kelsin> simion314: it might take a while to finish but you can run "grep -R <dir-name> *" in /etc and "grep -R <dir-name> .*" in your home dir to maybe find what's referencing it
<jrib> zobban: no, mpgtx is the package
<Dregin> do apt-cache search mgsplit
<fizzle> eh i was just wondering, because i use bootsplash on my distro
<Dregin> see what comes back
<Enselic> martyyyr: what sound card do you have?
<Lord_Illidan> Dregin, nothing actually.
<jrib> simion314: did you reload your shell after making the changes to bashrc?
<Lord_Illidan> Or use Synaptic to search for the package
<alex4821> hi guys
<simion314> kelsin: i do not use root privilegies when i installed this program and it can't have access outside my home directory
<pleasebenice> yes the prot is reporeted at close
<zobban> done i installed mpgtx
<kelsin> simion314: then just running a grep over all of your files to find anything referring to it is probably the best way
<martyyyr> Enselic: I'm not really sure... I tried to figure that out, but I'm kinda lost on that one
<simion314> jrib: yes
<zobban> how do i run it now
<jrib> zobban: read 'man mpgsplit'
<martyyyr> Enselic: I'll get the manuals that came with this laptop
<zobban> no manual find man mpgsplit
<Enselic> martyyyr: what does   cat /proc/asound/cards   give you?
<LjL> !gpgerr > zombie    (zombie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pradin> Could someone point me to an explanation of scripting a suspend event?
<pleasebenice> if deluge is reporting the port as closed ..and i have firestarter allowing a certian port range and my router is forwarded correctly..i have knwo choice but to assume my linux configuration is wrong
<jrib> zobban: hmm? I have a manual here
<zobban> yes i found it
<martyyyr> Enselic:.....is there any software-wise way to figure that out?
<zobban>   mpgtx -124 myfile.mpg -b output
<zobban>               will  split myfile.mpg in 124 parts with names output-001.mpg to
<zobban>               output-124.mpg
<zobban> is this the one to use
<Enselic> martyyyr: yes as I said:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_wiles
<jrib> zobban: please do not paste here.  I don't know how to use it myself, I just know it does what you want
<Enselic> martyyyr: sorry, new tuff in clipboard...
<Enselic> martyyyr: cat /proc/asound/cards
<sebrock> I'm having trouble to start tightvncserver on boot without me logging in first... this is on a headless ubuntu-server
<zobban> anyone who knows to use mpgtx
<rsk> man mpgtx ?
<zobban> yes i se the man but i am confused
<jrib> zobban: read the EXAMPLES section
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know why yahoo IM handles are not accepted by pidgin? I tried both the handle, and the email address of the handle, both didn't work
<martyyyr> Enselic: HDA-Intel
<Enselic> martyyyr: me too :)   what Ubuntu version are you on?
<zobban>  mpgtx -124 myfile.mpg -b output
<zobban>               will  split myfile.mpg in 124 parts with names output-001.mpg to
<zobban>               output-124.mpg
<zobban>  yes but i donno how touse it
<martyyyr> Enselic: 7.10
<pacoman> u guys know any channel in spanish???
<LjL> !es | pacoman
<ubotu> pacoman: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Enselic> martyyyr: what does   alsactl --version   give you?
<jrib> zobban: that example is pretty clear, which part of the example do you not understand?
<Jasnation> when I try to upgrade to gutsy, it says "Failed to fetch http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/feisty-seveas/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<martyyyr> Enselic: 1.0.14
<Enselic> martyyyr: I have 1.0.15rc3
<wargasm> bad url, Jasnation ?
<Enselic> martyyyr: it didn't work for me in 1.0.14 either
<jrib> Jasnation: disable that repository
<martyyyr> Enselic: I see.. how do I update it?
<Enselic> martyyyr: I just compiled it myself
<zobban> listen i have a file movie.mpg its in my desktop the file is 833mb i want to split the file so i can burn the file into 2cds
<LjL> Jasnation, you really shouldn't upgrade with third-party repositories enabled.
<Jasnation> jrib: I forget how to edit the repos list
<StM> Is it possible to install libstdc++ for x86 on 64 bit? I get glibc working, but cant find the libstdc++
<LjL> Jasnation: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Enselic> martyyyr: but that's a bit hardcore...
<Jasnation> LjL: thank you
<martyyyr> Enselic: is it?
<Enselic> martyyyr: not much to do though otherwise except wait for a new release
<jrib> Jasnation: system -> administration -> software sources  for the gui
<Enselic> martyyyr: well it's not so hard, you can just follow instructions
<martyyyr> Enselic: Well, I AM a programmer, compiling isn't all that hard for me :P
<bert_> sorry, is there a max. filesize for the cp command and/or fat32 ?
<Enselic> martyyyr: perfect! then just follow compilation instructions on the ALSA site :)
<StM> 2 gb for fat32 when i am right
<LjL> bert_: there certainly is for FAT32, and it's either 4gb or 2gb
<martyyyr> Enselic: ok, thanks :)
<bert_> ow, that's why it just copies 4gb
<martine_> is there anyone around here who can say something useful about a gdb trace?
<bert_> thanks ;)
<martine_> (for nautilus)
<zobban> are you there jrib
<abcd> any more sugestions of "ubuntu-friendly" mp3 players?
<Enselic> martyyyr: it was 1.0.15rc1 I had
<Enselic> not rc3
<pleasebenice> i had a setup on windows xp ...that my pc would boot up at a certian time in the day daily and log me in but...Lock the screen immediately. so my p2p apps would be running and i could access it remotely...i would like to do the same thing in ubuntu..but maybe get certian apps like torrentflux to run as a service without be needing to login at all. can someone help me?
<bert_> ipods work with ubuntu
<Enselic> martyyyr: but just use the latest one if a newer one has been released
<bert_> and most other players
<bert_> if they don't use encryption
<martyyyr> Enselic: Alright
<martine_> bert_, but you probably don't want an ipod to use it with ubuntu
<bazhang> abcd: they all pretty much are ok--even the iPod shuffle apparently :}
<martine_> considering all the antifeatures
<LjL> martine_: why not?
<LjL> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bert_> I have an iPod working without any problem with ubuntu
<jrib> zobban: so split it into 2 parts
<kelsin> pleasebenice: rtorrent is an awesome command line torrent client, if you run it in screen it will run when you're not logged in and you ca "reattach" to the screen session when you log in remotely via ssh, screen is one incredible app
<zobban> how mpgtx -124 or more
<bert_> but I'm now away, need to make an ext3 partition to put that +4gig file on
<martine_> LjL, that is unless you want to use rockbox on it, you're absolutely right
<bazhang> amarok does fine with my iPods bert_; shuffle, nano, and mini :}
<zobban> i dont understand the 124part
<CaptainMorgan> how do put the home folder on the desktop?
<zobban> i have the movie is mpg833mb
<jrib> zobban: -124 splits into 124 parts, you want 2 parts
<pleasebenice> is screen the terminal? or something else
<LjL> CaptainMorgan, you don't... the *desktop* is *in* the home folder
<martine_> bert_, it's just a coincidence, apple is not to be trusted when it comes to interoperability with ipods
<zobban> so how to do it i dont understand the 124 parts
<zobban> i have the movie 833mb
<jrib> zobban: I'm guessing '-2'
<martine_> but please don't keep yourself from buying one just because a random person like me says so
<CaptainMorgan> LjL, sorry, how do I put the home folder icon on or the link to icon on the desktop?
<LjL> !info screen > pleasebenice
<LjL> CaptainMorgan, uhm, i'm on KDE so i don't really know, but that's definitely possible... i guess something like open /home from nautilus, right click / "Copy", then right click on the desktop, "Paste as shortcut", or something similar
<CaptainMorgan> that doesn't work LjL
<jrib> !icons > CaptainMorgan (read the private message from ubotu)
<zobban> -2 is not a valid mpeg file
<zobban> i did as you said
<zobban> i get this error
<jrib> !enter | zobban
<ubotu> zobban: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zobban> ok i did as you said -2 it shows error, -2 is not a valid mpeg file
<CaptainMorgan> that doesn't apply cuz it's KDE
<jrib> zobban: paste your full command
<_nix_> Hello everybody, I clicked "Hide Menubar" in ktorrent>options. anyone know how can bring the menubar back?
<zobban> http://www.pastebin.ca/818787
<ompaul> _nix_, usually pressing F11 helps in gnome as does clicking with a mouse
<pianoboy3333> LjL: I should use sudo cp, no?
<LjL> pianoboy3333: yes
<jrib> ugh...
<_nix_> ompaul: nope that ain't working.. pressed F11 and clicked the mouse everywhere..
<sanguisdex> what is a good program for invloice management on linux?
<jrib> zobban: you need to escape those spaces: surround your filename in ''
<ompaul> _nix_, well then I guess you got to kill the application
<pianoboy3333> ljl: is there a verbose command/argument to cp so I can see what file is being copied?
<zobban> how tell me the hole path command
<LjL> pianoboy3333, excuse the RTFM... but... "man cp" (yes)
<CaptainMorgan> folks, how do I add the home folder icon or computer icon to the desktop? I seem to remember it was in Preferences but I can't find it
<zobban> here is my path to my movie..home/zobban/Desktop/Lec katunari te Cime kul
<jrib> zobban: instead of    name with spaces    you write:    "name with spaces"
<pianoboy3333> LjL, do I need to delete everything on the drive first, or reformat the partition?
<dresstein> hello everybody
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: did you read ubotu's private message he sent you?
<dresstein> I am trying to setup a RAID 5 with 5 disks
<zobban> i dont understand can you paste bin what do you mean
<CaptainMorgan> that doesn't apply cuz it's KDE
<jrib> !who | zobban
<dresstein> sorry, 3 disks
<ubotu> zobban: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LjL> pianoboy3333, would probably be better (delete... format is unnecssary)
<jrib> zobban: "Lec katunari te Cime kulleri.mpg"  with the "
<LjL> pianoboy3333: actually i mean - format, since it's faster than delete :)
<dresstein> but only 2 disks apaer up; the last one is set as spare
<kbrooks> how do i get a UUID for a hard drive?
<dresstein> can anybody help me solve that problem
<kbrooks> er
<LjL> !uuid > kbrooks    (kbrooks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: it tells you to use gconf
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, gconf ??
<jrib> !icons | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal
<zobban> http://www.pastebin.ca/818795
<zobban> i got again same error
<mhiku> which version of ubuntu doesnt require too much memory but can run wine better
<jrib> zobban: pastebin the result of: ls
<rsk> mhiku: fluxbuntu. but it dosent run wine better.
<LjL> mhiku, Xubuntu is probably the lightest flavor that still has a GUI on it. as for running WINE, there is no difference among flavors
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows a program to simple finance control?
<LjL> fluxbuntu i suppose too yeah
<rsk> IgorSobreira: gnucash
<bazhang> gnucash IgorSobreira
<mhiku> how many sec does xubuntu in bootup and only 128 mem required?
<IgorSobreira> rsk, bazhang thanks,,,ill take a look
<bazhang> IgorSobreira: no worries
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, no it doesn't
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: what doesn't what?
<CaptainMorgan> gconf-editor doesn't work either..
<verb3k> IgorSobreira, gnucash is more than an advance finance solution :)
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: you toggled /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible in gconf-editor?
<mhiku> how can i configure ubuntu to not write into the harddisk totally
<rsk> mhiku: not a good idea
<bazhang> totally mhiku? not sure what you mean
<chazco> Is Ubuntu okay at detecting drives >= 1TB ?
<mhiku> write filter
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, got it, thanks
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: no problem
<verb3k> mhiku, explain
<mhiku> i mean like a volatile harddisk
<kelsin> chazco: yeah if you use a filesystem that can handle it, ubuntu def can, all up to the filesystem (afaik)
<mhiku> if you restart it, its like reformatted again
<chazco> Ah sounds good... would probably be ext2 and a FAT32 system
<bazhang> mhiku: ram?
<zobban> can you help me or no
<mhiku> yes like ram but a harddisk
<jrib> zobban: did you pastebin what I asked?  You need to use my name if you do not want me to miss what you say
<bazhang> ssd mhiku?
<mhiku> where can i find documents
<mhiku> im new to ubuntu
<zobban> what to paste
<zobban> http://www.pastebin.ca/818795
<glol3ul> someone playing globulation 2 ?
<LjL> mhiku, the Live CD does that using unionfs and a ramdisk
<bazhang> zobban: you should post to ubuntuforums if you don't find what you need here
<jrib> zobban: pastebin the result of: ls .  Use "jrib" in your response.  It is difficult to not miss what you say otherwise
<zobban> i want to split a movie with mgtx
<wisam> how can i limit the internet speed for other users on my private network?
<mhiku> can i do it in xubuntu?
<chazco> Anyone know how much of an impact HDD speed has with Ubuntu on a laptop?
<zobban> ls
<zobban> Desktop  Examples
<LjL> wisam: if the router is an ubuntu machine, "apt-cache search traffic shap"
<jrib> zobban: you need to be in the directory containing the mpg file
<bazhang> mhiku: the wiki?
<wisam> thx LjL it seems workin
<zobban> here its with using gui i find it but in terminal i can not find it here its when i use gui /home/zobban/Desktop/Leci e Cima Lajmi nga G
<jrib> zobban: cd Desktop
<zobban> http://www.pastebin.ca/818801
<jrib> zobban: keep going
<Lightmare> hello , trying to get a printer to work, found a guide but total noob, need to install 4 files I downloaded, but says, cant find files, think I need to go to correct directory in terminal, how to browse directories? :)
<jrib> zobban: is the mpg on your Desktop?
<zobban> i will show ls whait
<IgorSobreira> exit
<jrib> zobban: seriously hilight me in your responses please
<mhiku> the Live CD does that using unionfs and a ramdisk, how can i setup like a livecd in my pc?
<zobban> i did highlith your name in here, yes the movie in on the desktop folder
<sebastian> hola?
<jrib> zobban: you need to use "jrib" for my client to hilight what you say.  Pastebin 'ls'
<ompaul> !es | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zobban> http://www.pastebin.ca/818807
<jrib> zobban: I don't see any mpg file there
<zobban> well here is my path from gui
<zobban> home/zobban/Desktop/Leci e Cima Lajmi nga
<ere4si> lightmare: in a terminal type   ls    to see the files in that directory   cd /path/to/dir    will change directories - you might need to be in your desktop dir :)
<jrib> zobban: try 'cd ~/Desktop/Leci e Cima Lajmi nga'
<bazhang> zobban: is that an mpg or a wmv file?
<Dr_willis> Spaces in Dir and File names = bad Habbit :)
<zobban> its mpg
<zobban> i want to split into 2 parts
<ubuntino> Hi. I'm using vodafone mobile connect app in ubuntu 7.10. It works ok (sends sms) but no web access. etc/ppp/resolv.conf has wrong dns nameservers. Every time i replace for the correct ones, i get the wrong one back after reboot. any help?
<Kmele> why i can't load srt subtitles in movie player
<wisam> how to make the private network user unable to use utorrent or any torrent client??
<zeroboy> exit
<zobban> now i found it on terminal Leci e Cima Lajmi nga Gyrbeti.mpg
<Dr_willis> wisam,  ive not really seem  a way you can block a Single user from doing things that way. You could block all the torrent ports. but that would affect all users.
<Acidic32> hi, how can i setup VPS in ubuntu
<Acidic32> is there any packages for vps?
<sebastian_> hola?
<jrib> zobban: use the mpgtx command then
<Blissex> ubuntino: evidently there is a DHCP client that rewrites '/etc/resolv.conf' with the numbers a DHCP server sends. Which means that either the Vodafone DHCP server sends out wrong values or there is another DHCP server.
<bazhang> hi sebastian_
<Kmele> why i can't load srt subtitles in movie player
<sebastian_> hiiii
<wisam> i wan't it to affect on them all but not on me!!
<rsk> Kmele: install the fonts
<zobban>  mpgtx -2 Leci e Cima Lajmi nga Gyrbeti.mpg -b output
<zobban> -2 is not a valid mpeg file
<KinPumpkinKing> sebastian_, hiii, just speak out your mind
<Kmele> rks how to do that
<Blissex> Kmele: as a rule, repeat your questions no more often than every 5 minutes.
<Dr_willis> wisam,  the linux firewalling rules work on 'ports' not specific executables.  Not sure if you can do a per user rule either. id say check out the various iptables docs/tutoral sites
<KinPumpkinKing> where can I get live support for ies4linux? does anyone know?
<sebastian_> hepl me
<jrib> zobban: pastebin 'ls'...
<rsk> Kmele: use apt-get
<Kmele> thanks
<KinPumpkinKing> is there even a place to get live support for ies4linux?
<lucasg3_> olá
<rsk> KinPumpkinKing: dont think so
<KinPumpkinKing> lucasg3_, aê
<wisam> thx for the advice Dr_willims ;)
<KinPumpkinKing> rsk, thanks...
<lucasg3_> Kin, Blz?
<zobban> http://www.pastebin.ca/818814
<sebastian_>  	
<KinPumpkinKing> lucasg3_, entra no #ubuntu-games que lá é brasileiro, aqui é ENGLISH XD
<sebastian_> Someone in Spanish?
<mhiku> can i swap harddisk of installed xubuntu to different hardware without errors?
<rsk> mhiku: maybe
<jrib> zobban: you forgot the ""
<bazhang> !es | sebastian_
<ubotu> sebastian_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sebastian_> who
<zobban> yes it works now
<zobban> you are GENIUS BROTHER
<lucasg3_> Kin, é eu sei. É que cada vez que abro o xChat abre esse canal. xD
<wisam> im talkin to you from a playstation3 with Ubuntu 7.10 xD
<KinPumpkinKing> lucasg3_, estou ligado. :P
<sebastian_> lucas
<sebastian_> hola
<LjL> !pt
<jrib> !es | sebastian_
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<KinPumpkinKing> sebastian_, this isn't spanish, it's portuguese
<ubotu> sebastian_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lucasg3_> kin, aparece nesse canal mais tarde /join #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<Bubulle> mhiku, if the CPU is x86 it will work out of the box. You may have to reconfigure xserver-xorg if it has another GPU type
<zobban> you are GENIUS BROTHER
<mhiku> whats the difference between x86 and x64 in terms of speed?
<lucasg3_> sebastian: Opá blz?
<rsk> mhiku: close to none
<zobban> thanx alot
<jrib> zobban: okay, no problem
<rogerio> hi wisam
<sebastian_> bye
<Bubulle> mhiku, 10% 15% no more
<zobban> http://www.pastebin.ca/818817
<rogerio> ubutum works with Pentium 166?
<wisam> rogerio: hi
<LjL> rogerio: doubt it
<zobban> how do i see now where are the 2 parts
<rsk> rogerio: to slow
<EtteSB> !alias > etteSB
<mhiku> so if i install x86 to a harddisk, and swap the hardware to an amd and next to intel processor, different hardware, its ok?
<EtteSB> im trying to find the file you use to make permanent aliases. anyone know where i could find it?
<rogerio> but is it work?
<J-_> Is there anyway to make fonts bigger in xterm?
<wisam> i can't run compiz with the Playstation3...any advices??
<ubuntino> Blissex: Any hints?
<mhiku> how to make my installation of xubuntu a live cd so theres no harddisk write
<Blissex> ubuntino: well, you don't give any useful information, but to get that have a look at '/var/log/messages' and check what the DHCP client writes there.
<mhiku> whats the difference between alternate and a desktop?
<dragonblade> so i am having trouble networking my server machine and this machine, both are on 7.10 ubuntu, anyone have any suggestiosjn
<ere4si> mikhu: intel and amd comps need different modules loaded so no - alternate is command line only - for lesser comps - you need to install a window manager for it
<pleasebenice> can the webui for rtorrent called "n2hell" be used without having to logging into the system and started up can it all ready be up and running at the welcome screen
<Dr_willis> pleasebenice,  you could alwyas run it from the rc.local script if you wanted.  Be sure to use sudo to run it as a specific user.
<the_professor> hi all, is anyone experienced running mu* servers? (mud/mush/etc.) ...possibly PennMUSH? i've managed to get circlemud set up (very easy) but from past experience, client-side, with pennmush i'm more experienced with that general environment and would like to run a PennMUSH server but don't know how to do simple things like just load the server application, just start it up, much less config it. :-/
<pleasebenice> i ahev a default ubuntu account
<NET||abuse> hehe, sunday is great, just been downloading games and trying them out..
<NET||abuse> what is anyone's favourite game on ubuntu?
<rsk> NET||abuse: quakeworld, take a look at www.nquake.com
<NET||abuse> :) must do
<rsk> NET||abuse: wesnoth is pretty cool too.
<bert_> hi, how do I have to type spaces in mount points for fstab ?
<tyczek> how to force mplayer to not make "whole fullscreen" but to leave black screen?
<the_professor> does anyone here have any experience with how to get a mud-server or pennmush up and running?
<NET||abuse> wesnoth, that's a battle strategy one
<Dr_willis> bert_,  trying to mount a windows share that has spaces in the names?
<pleasebenice> i was told in this channel that root is not activated by default. but i login to my ubuntu account with the root password.if i change the default account password will my root password be hcanged as well?
<ere4si> dragonblade: nfs? samba?
<rsk> pleasebenice: ever heard of sudo ?
<LjL> EtteSB: i think it's best to use .bashrc
<erUSUL> !root | pleasebenice
<ubotu> pleasebenice: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis> pleasebenice, If you make a root password. it will not be changed.
<NET||abuse> rsk, what about warzone 2100
<rsk> NET||abuse: sucks last i tried it
<dragonblade> some of the disks on both machines are ntfs, but the os on both are linux
<bert_> no Dr_willis, I just want to use spaces in my mount points (/media/win shared and /media/linux shared)
<dragonblade> i can find windows shares via samba
<EtteSB> LjL: i found it eventually :3
<dragonblade> on both machines, but neither want to talk to each other...they are both able to ping the other as well
<EtteSB> NET||abuse: I'm liking warsow atm
<Dr_willis> bert_,  its a VERY bad idea/habbit to use spaces like that.. use Underscores if you want to  linux_stuff
<bert_> yeah, I know
<Dr_willis> bert_,  if you are just addicted to spaces. you could link 'windows stuff' to 'windows_stuff'
<bert_> but it looks ugly on the desktop :p
<ere4si> !samba | dragonblade
<ubotu> dragonblade: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_willis> i find spaces in file names looks ugly. :)
<bert_> yeah, that's a good idea to use links
<bert_> thanks
<Dr_willis> Then again. I dont put icons on the desktop
<rsk> EtteSB: where you from?
<stojic> Net||abuse: TASpring is very nice
<rsk> tought it you wanna play warsow
<rsk> played it first time today
<wisam> any one from palestina?
<EtteSB> rsk: uk
<rsk> ok im from .se
<rsk> you wanna play?
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html   share this!!
<dragonblade> ubotu:  ive got samba working fine for the windows machines, its the two ubuntu boxes that dont want to play nice...i guess that i kind of assumed that they would find each other or at least offer some sort of simple way of getting them to interact
<dragonblade> hah
<Myrtti> !bot | dragonblade
<ubotu> dragonblade: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Acidic32> hi, how can i setup VPS in ubuntu
<Acidic32> is there any packages for vps?
<arcade> Just encountered a strange bug.  When I logged out, NetworkManager or something decided to shutdown eth0 . :-/
<dido^> hi
<dido^> san|: hi san|!!!
<ere4si> dragonblade: have you set up a shared file on the linux boxes?
<erUSUL> Acidic32: are you refering to vpn? what is vps?
<LjL> erUSUL: virtual private server i guess
<dragonblade> how does one do that...none of the faq or threads that i have read mentioned that
<dido^> I've a problem guys!!
<dido^> with nautilus
<EtteSB> when your getting something via APT-GET. is there a way to get the recommended packages aswell?
<ADZ_> hey, I was thinking of buying a tv tuner for my comp, running Ubuntu 7.10. Which would you reccomend, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815255012 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815276002
<LjL> EtteSB: i think that happens by default in Edgy and later
<erUSUL> LjL: thanks ;)
<Dr_willis> the samba-doc package has several samba books in it. Wortth reading if you are goign to use samba a lot.
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<LjL> EtteSB: or Feisty and later
<LjL> or something
<ere4si> dragonblade: did you check out the links ubotu gave you earlier/
<dido^> Is there anyone to help me to nautilus please?
<EtteSB> dido^: say what the problem is then we can help you
<LjL> dido^, i don't use Nautilus, but i can tell you it would be much better if you actually asked a question
<dragonblade> it looked like they both referenced samba, which i thought was only meant to talk to windows shares
<dido^> Yes
<ere4si> dragonblade: it is used to communicate linux boxes as well
<Dr_willis> dragonblade,  you can do samba-to-samba with linux machines.. but nfs may be a better way to do it.
<Dr_willis> or  you could use ssh. :)
<_coredump_> hi there, do i have to isntall screenlets from screenlets.org to have these fancy gnome skins or is there something in the default repos? 7.10 gutsy
<Dr_willis> It all depends on what you are doing, and how much you are doing it.
<NET||abuse> stojic, what's tasprint?
<NET||abuse> taspring
<Dr_willis> dragonblade,  if using samba and windows shares a lot. You may want to check out the fusesmb tool also.
<tony_math> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 and having problems mounting my Minolta Dimage E223. It used to work under Feisty before the upgrade to Gutsy. When I type in lsusb, I can see that the camera is recognized.
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<dido^> when I surf in the exlporer and execute one, two files by double click occour an error and tevery icon of files change face
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<dragonblade> i will check those out then and see what i can dig up on nfs...i was going to remote admin the server machine from here, its just a file server...maybe turn it into a teamspeak server for lans and a myth box, but mostly its just going to be a fileserver
<dido^> and I must to force nautilus to quit
<dido^> EtteSB: you understand ?
<shamas> does anybody know how to change the icon of a program in ubuntu?
<ere4si> dragonblade: an nfs tutorial - "http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html"
<Dr_willis> shamas,  you mean on the menus? or on the desktop?
<dragonblade> thanks, i was just looking for that.
<shamas> Dr_willis: desktop
<ere4si> !nic
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_willis> shamas,  right click on it - look at the properties, its in there somewhere.
<Dr_willis> shamas,  click on the icon i think. :) i forget - its been a while.
<Dr_willis> shamas,  it also depends if its a LAUNCHER you are talking about.. or a specific data type file
<shamas> Dr_willis, I tried that but it isn't there...
<ubuntino_> Blissex: ive pasted part of /var/log/messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48452/
<shamas> Dr_willis, it's a launcher
<KinPumpkinKing> in #ubuntu-br
<dotnet> c.dal.net
<KinPumpkinKing> oops
<martine_> I need help troubleshooting an irresponsive nautilus
<tony_math> shamas: If you right click on the icon, then select properties, then on the tab that reads "Basic" there's a button next to the name. Click on that to select a custom icon.
<baya> is there any way to make gnome remember the position of an application?
<martine_> nautilus frequently becomes totally irresponsive at random moments
<martine_> this is on a freshly installed 7.10 machine, with a homedir copied over from an older ubuntu version
<ere4si> baya: is it firefox you're having an issue with/
<nikin> anyone experienced big rendering slowdown after installing firefox 2.0.11?
<shamas> tony_math, thanks
<kitche> martine_: it could be due to the fact that the newrer nautilus does not understand the old format sicne config files can change sometimes
<baya> ere4si: well, firefox and other applications
<Niklas_25> .
<NET||abuse> what kinda sys requirements would i have for taspring? i've only a fairly old lappy,, intel915GMS express graphics card in it.
<martine_> kitche, exactly, so how do I find out more about that?
<martine_> I've already tried to move the old .nautilus out of the way
<ere4si> baya: been trying to get firefox to open at the left of the desktop for months - most other apps open where they were closed
<SpookyET> SBackup is weird. It fills up /var to 100% then fails instead of incrementally  uploading
<Dr_willis> when keeping old home dirs.ive ioften had to remove the .kde and .gnome dirs to 'reset' gnome and kde back to the new defaults.
<baya> ere4si: firefox always opens at the left of the desktop for me..i don't want it to though :p
<Xima1> is it possible to get vmware to install a ... modem or pcmcia card and control it from within the virtual machine ?
<martine_> kitche, any suggestions?
<kitche> martine_: nope since you did what I was going to suggest but I would move the .gnome folder to a backup and restart gnome or something as well
<Xima1> i mean .. is it possible guys ?
<ere4si> baya: how did that happen? - just checking the configuration editor for options under metacity
<sebastian> hola?
<sebastian> hi
<bazhang> Xima1: to install or to see?
<erUSUL> !es | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Xima1> to get it to see it and install it from within the vmmachine bazhang
<Xima1> and if it works.. allow the actual machine that controls the vmachine to use the virtual installed oss' internet
<baya> ere4si: that seems to be the default setting.. i haven't changed anything that i know of at least. i'm pretty new to this stuff - what is metacity?
<martine_> kitche, .gnome contains evolution stuff as well
<bazhang> Xima1: not sure what you are trying to do
<martine_> (and .gnome2 too)
<Xima1> I want to install my sprint card to my virtual machine right ? therefor to share the connection from my virtual machine to my actual machine
<kitche> martine_: yes that's ebcuase it's part of gnome and your point being?
<bazhang> Xima1: to a windows vm?
<Xima1> yes
<martine_> kitche, I'd rather be able to solve it in a different way if possible
<ere4si> baya: it is the window manager in ubuntu - but I can't find any option to control where apps open...
<kitche> martine_: well then reinstall is your only real way then
<martine_> kitche, how would reinstall help me?
<kitche> martine_: or recompile nutilius
<bazhang> Xima1: ah, I see; to get a net connection from within the vm to share with the host os
<martine_> this is a fresh install
<Xima1> yes bazhang
<martine_> and recompiling nautilus?
<kitche> martine_: well not reall a fresh install if your using old config files
<martine_> kitche, I agree on that one
<baya> ere4si: does compiz replace metacity ?
<ere4si> baya: I don't do compiz - but I would think so
<Blissex> ubuntino_: your log shows several problems...
<Camish2> Am having a problem that my server (ubuntu 7.10 server) is crashing/freezes when I download alot with rtorrent/libtorrent. Yes, the crash is because of rtorrent but ubuntu should not crash so hard it does because of a program. Am looking for help troubleshoot this. I have heard about "klog console" but I don't know what it is. Nothing special can be seen in /var/log/messages. Please advice
<Blissex> ubuntino_: apart from the permissions on the 'secrets' files...
<Blissex> ubuntino_: 'Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to 10.64.64.64' sounds worrying.
<Xima1> i'm considering using a windows machine/pc to host the connection ... to my router in the living room.. not sure if i wanna though .. ughh
<EtteSB> anyone here play nquake? is it only available for linux via the source code?
<ubuntino_> Blissex: i've unchecked that
<Blissex> ubuntino_: and replacing the default route is not a good idea usually.
<tony_math> still having problems getting my Minolta camera to mount in Gutsy. When I run lsusb I get the following: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0686:4017 Minolta Co., Ltd.
<ubuntino_> Blissex: should i remove the app and try connecting through network-manager?
<Blissex> ubuntino_: also your firewall seemss to be blocking traffic to/from the PPP0 interface.
<tony_math> But there's nothing at the mount point
<|Tyz|> ïîäñêàæèòå: ïîä êóáóíòîé ñ ëàéô äèñêà ñäåëàë sudo aptitude install build-esential, äàëåå ìíå íóæíî ïîñ÷èòàòü ýêñïîíåíòó, à â math.h íåòó îïèñàíèÿ ôóíêöèè exp, êàê ñèå ìîæíî ðåøèòü?
<ubuntino_> Blissex: i running gnome. no firewall installed. what firewall do you recommend?
<wols> !ru | |Tyz|
<ubotu> |Tyz|: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kitche> !iptables | ubuntino_
<ubotu> ubuntino_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bazhang> Xima1: I'm trying to figure this out
<|Tyz|> подскажите: под кубунтой с лайф диска сделал sudo aptitude install build-esential, далее мне нужно посчитать экспоненту, а в math.h нету описания функции exp, как сие можно решить?
<Xima1> i am too
<Xima1> going to install my vmachine in linux on my laptop/compile it rather ;)
<wols> |Tyz|: if you want help here: english ONLY. if you want to speak russion, ubotu told you where to go
<ubuntino_> Blissex: ubotu: actually, firestarter (i forgot)
<ere4si> !en | |Tyz|
<ubotu> |Tyz|: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<shamas> tony_math, do you know where I can find documentation on changing icon themes that I find on look-gnome.org?
<Xima1> bazhang .. is it also possible to do an usb to ethernet rj45 connector with a pcmcia card going to the usb to ethernet dongle ..
<bazhang> Xima1: just the one computer connected to the router?
<Xima1> connected to the wan port .. of a router..
<Xima1> i mean it's a thought
<Xima1> heh
<pete_> Hey, I'm running 7.10, and I cant install Ogre3D.  I need to install     FreeType2 zziplib libpng, libmng, libtiff, libjpeg (For free image) But i cant find it in the apt-gt thingy, any Ideas?
<bap290> Does anyone know about SDL Image Library?
<bazhang> Xima1: there is internet connection sharing, but you need more than a single computer to share heh
<ere4si> pete: try sudo apt-get   or synaptic
<Xima1> yeah
<ubuntino_> Blissex: after disabling firestarter, got the web (firefox) working. Any hints on how to solve those "holes"?
<Xima1> well see... im going to see if it's possible to get a external pcmcia to usb card..
<wols> ubuntino_: why do you use firestarter?
<Xima1> then get the usb to ethernet dongle..
<Xima1> and plpug the ethernet into my router's wan port
<Xima1> then setup pppoe
<bap290> I'm trying to install a game and it says SDL Image Library failed.
<wols> Xima1: eek!
<Xima1> :)
<wols> Xima1: there a pcmcia ethernet cards
<pete_> ere4si: I tryed that but they are not in there :S
<wisam> any one has a PS3?
<Xima1> no wols... wrong end to this conversation..
<bazhang> Xima1: why not just use two ethernet cables to the router?
<void^> pete_: there's a libogre14 package
<Xima1> hmm
<ubuntino_> wols: what do you suggest?
<pete_> ah ha!
<Xima1> lemme put it this way baz..
<ere4si> pete_: the asearch button in synaptic found nothing?
<pete_> that is true, nothing
<wols> ubuntino_: why do you need a firewall?
<bazhang> Xima1: not clear on the number of computers behind the router
<Xima1> check ur pm window bazhang
<bap290> anyone? "I'm trying to install a game and it says SDL Image Library failed."
<wols> pete_: you can't find libpng?
<tony_math> shamas: I don't know where you'd find that documentation. What are you trying to do? Change themes?
<bazhang> Xima1: you registered?
<wols> bap290: do you have the lib installed?
<ere4si> pete_: then have a look at sourceforge.com
<Xima1> yeah
<Xima1> u ?
<bap290> idk... I'm a new user of linux
<burn_> how do i play .rvmb files?
<pete_> Yeah that will be my next step
<bazhang> yup, no pm seen
<wols> pete_: what exactly is missing?
<Blissex> ubuntino_: there are lots of apps that setup a PPP connection. I personally configure it manually, so I don't know which one is likely to work best for you. For some time in the past I used 'wvdial', which
<shamas> tony_math, yes icon themes
<pete_> I hope nothing now that I have the libogre14 downloading
<wols> ubuntino_: do you use pppoe or dialup?
<burn_> hi guys, how to i play .rmvb files on Ubuntu?
<ubuntino_> wols: both
<bap290> wols: How would I install the library?
<wols> ubuntino_: either or, can't be both
<wols> bap290: like you install everything else
<bazhang> burn_: real player
<bap290> wols: I mean where do I get it from?
<ubuntino_> Blissex: what files do i have to check to get my connection secure? That 10.64.64.64 issue...
<burn_> bazhang: been trying to install it
<wols> bap290: same answer. where you get all your other packages from
<Xima1> did u get all of it bazhang ?
<SpookyET> My /boot is extended instead of primary. I heard that's bad. However, in 2007, should not it be recoverable should something happen?
<wols> SpookyET: it's not
<bap290> wols: the internet I guess...
<wols> bap290: from the ubuntu repos!
<bap290> wols: what is that?
<SpookyET> wols: really?
<bazhang> Xima1: no pm seen--why not tell me here or set up channel #Xima1
<wols> bap290: how do you install stuff in ubuntu?
<bap290> wols: some command that I find online... lol
<void^> pete_: you also need a number of other things to compile ogre apps yourself, libogre-dev, libois-dev and similar
<Xima1> i'll do it in pastebin.ca ... brb
<pete_> oh
<wols> bap290: then maybe you should learn about synaptic, apt-get and all their friends
<bazhang> ok
<tony_math> shamas: There's a FAQ on the art-gnome site at: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Blissex> ubuntino_: try running 'pppd' with the 'debug; option to see why the other side is not sending its address.
<adamski84> just installed ubuntu,new to it all,cannot install updates
<bap290> wols: u don't know where do u?
<wols> bap290: if you think so, have a nice day. good bye
<adamski84> telling me this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<adamski84> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<bazhang> adamski84: open up synaptic and enable the repositories, then reload, then apply updates
<SpookyET> Can someone explain how SBackup works?
<bap290> wols: I was just asking where I can learn about them...
<ubuntino_> Blissex: ok. Thanks. Ill check the ip on windowse config
<wols> adamski84: then do what the helpful message says. as root
<adamski84> log in as a superuser?
<SpookyET> It seems it wants to backup the entire system to a backup file then upload it instead of creating many small archives so it won't run out of space.
<wols> adamski84: you stopped dpkg while a package was installing or it had an error while isntalling
<wols> adamski84: use sudo
<magnetron> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bap290> wols: It's people like you that discourage people from using linux
<wisam> sudo -i
<pete_> void^: I am starting to download libogre-dev and libois-dev, After that will I be able to use the Orge Library?
<ubuntino_> Blissex. one more question. It seems ubuntu is recnogizing my sata drive with errors and using it as an ide drive. is that so?
<eugene1> So is monodevelop the only thing I can use to write stuff in C# or vb.net?
<adamski84> sudo then what,sorry im a complete noooob!
<magnetron> adamski84: did you read the link d gawe you?
<magnetron> !sudo > adamski84
<ompaul> eugene1, writing code can be done anywhere it it is where you run it that counts
<kitche> eugene1: umm no you can use vim nano emacs any editor you want
<wols> adamski84: you read the error message you pasted? it clearly says what to run
<erUSUL> eugene1: no; yo can us a test editor an command line
<white_eagle> hello, does anyone know a software solution for programming in visual basic for ubuntu?
<wols> white_eagle: there can't be one. visual basic is Windows only
<kitche> white_eagle: monodevelop
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> white_eagle: gambas is a kind of visual basic for windows
<kitche> white_eagle: but which visual basic
<Slart> white_eagle: I don't think there is a compiler for visual basic for linux... perhaps mono but I'm not sure
<wols> kitche: vb.net is not visual basic
<pete_> yeah gambas is good
<white_eagle> K
<erUSUL> !info gambas | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.18-2 (gutsy), package size 957 kB, installed size 2232 kB (Only available for i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386)
<kitche> wols: umm mono does visual basic as well
<magnetron> white_eagle: no, not for visual basic. but there are similars, like monodevelop or gambas or python
<wisam> any one has a PS3 and tested COMPIZ EFFECTS on it??
<wols> kitche: visual basic.net. not visual basic
<white_eagle> yes
<white_eagle> yes
<kitche> wols: never mind you don't understand what I m saying
<white_eagle> gambas is better than mono?
<SpookyET> What's a decent backup tool that creates many small .tar.gz files and uploads them one by one instead of creating a huge one and clogging /var to 100% and failing?
<kitche> white_eagle: gambas is Basic not Visual basic
<white_eagle> oh
<bazhang> wisam: no, but sounds fun--do you have a support question :}
<adamski84> wols: i know but i cant run it need to be a super user
<Slart> !backup | SpookyET
<ubotu> SpookyET: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wols> kitche: generally visual basic denotes VB6 and earlier
<pete_> gambas is a GUI whats it
<wols> adamski84: prepend a sudo and it will run
<wols> pete_: a RAD tool just like VB itself
<adamski84> sudo with what?
<Slart> SpookyET: I don't know if any of those create small tar.zips.. you'll have to find that out yourself, sorry
<Alfonzo> Hy. My gnome-system-monitor doesn't start. The tittle appears on the task bar and disapears few seconds later. Where can i found a ".log" file to understand the trouble ? Thanks
<pete_> ah right
<wols> adamski84: with the command it tells you in the error message
<tuga3d> hi all
<kitche> wols: whatever you say
<brobostigon> hi
<tuga3d> :)
<white_eagle> well, then is gambas similar to vb.net?
<Slart> SpookyET: just out of curiosity... what do you do with the backups after they are created in /var ?
<Blissex> ubuntino_: more likely it is a PATA drive where SATA=-PATA is not owrking.
<white_eagle> or mono is similar to vb.net
<erUSUL> white_eagle: check out their website
<tuga3d> having trouble with my webcam, image too dark, any sugestion?
<wisam> bazhang: what's the best driver for ati radeon X300?? the official one or flgrx??
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy adamski84 might want to read that :}
<Blissex> ubuntino_: it is more or less impossible for a SATA drive to be handled by a PATA driver.
<jditto> hello, can anyone help me with cron jobs?  i have set cron jobs to run. they will run if i am logged in.  if i am logged out the jobs will not run.  i have tried using kcron to schedule them as a standard user-->me and as the root account.  when i run crontab -l -u user/root i get a proper listing of the jobs.  again they will run if i am logged in but not if i log out.  does anyone know where i can go to figure this out?
<white_eagle> I dl it anyways :)
<brobostigon> Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal/ rhythmbox does this when run from cli,and then aborts,any ideas.
<adamski84> thanls wols
<adamski84> thanks*
<white_eagle> oh, I lost my ubuntu gutsy gibbon cd-rom
<white_eagle> :(
<Blissex> jditto: perhaps your jobs will only run if there is some background program that is started by logging in, e.g. GNOME or KDE message buses,...
<wols> ubuntino_: what sata controller ?
<kitche> white_eagle: monos is the .net framework for linux/Windows but it has issues with vb.net to a point liek ti can't do Windows binaries and such
<SpookyET> Slart: SBackup creates a huge backup file in /var/backup. Then it's supposed to upload it by FTP. The problem is that it runs out of space in /var and fails. It's logical to create small .tar.gz files and upload them one by one while deleting the previous one so you don't run out of space. That's what I call "incremental"
<adamski84> it looks like its stuck on the java installation now
<ubuntino_> Blissex: its a asus laptop with a sata drive(so they say) do i have to install anything?
<jditto> blissex: do you know why?  i mean cron has been around forever.
<bazhang> wisam: you want the link to getting cards going in ubuntu?
<makuseru> are there any multamedia converters that have a gui?
<sebrock> how can I remove a module from loading in kernel at boot?
<Slart> brobostigon: hmm.. error re-scanning registry sounds like a windows error.. I don't think there is a registry in linux/ubuntu..
<wols> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Blissex> jditto: anyhow put in the CRON file the MAILTO environment variable with your email address so you get the error message,s or check the system log.
<ubuntino_> wols: check my var/log/messages extract: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48452/
<wisam> bazhang sure if u can :)
<kitche> white_eagle: since it's calls to certain internal mechinisms are different it's on mono's website which one
<Blissex> ubuntino_: if the SATA chipset is not very recent porobably you don't have to install anything.
<Slart> SpookyET: oh.. I think you'll find that incremental means something else when it comes to backups.. but I understand what you want.... how large are your backups?
<overridex> is there a was to enable the default vino vnc server to allow connections at the gdm login screen so I can login remotely?
<Xima1> bazhang ..
<bazhang> !ati | wisam
<Xima1> http://pastebin.ca/818884 : bazhang
<wols> ubuntino_: that doesn't say anything about a sata disk or controller
<overridex> (using gutsy)
<Blissex> ubuntino_: google the error messages you get.
<ubotu> wisam: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brobostigon> slart, but it returns that error  in cli, under ubuntu when i try and run it in cli and or terminal
<jditto> blissex:  it's funny you mention that because logs show jobs start with no errors
<ubuntino_> Blissex. Thanks
<SpookyET> Slart: I know what you mean, but that should be part of it. My backups are quite large 23GiB
<white_eagle> will xubuntu work on my old pentium II comp.?
<wisam> bazhang: thx much ;)
<kitche> white_eagle: it should
<jditto> but let me double check i ran some last night to see what would happen
<ubuntino_> wols: yes it does. says "error violations"
<bazhang> Xima1: that page wont load for me for some reason :{
<adamski84> wols: i am struggling lol
<SpookyET> Slart: /var is a 2GiB partition.
<Slart> brobostigon: yes.. I believe you.. I just pointed out that it was a weird error message for a linux box.. have you tried googling for the error-message?
<MindSpark> hi, how do I open MS PPT files ?
<lufis> MindSpark: Tried openoffice?
<brobostigon> i have slart, aand got no usefull results
<MindSpark> lufis, it asks for a filter and ppt is not included in the list
<white_eagle> bye
<wols> ubuntino_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48452/ has not a single occurence of "violations". only ltos of iptables logs
<adamski84> i have typed !blacklist and nothing happens
<kitche> MindSpark: openoffice can open ppt files unless they are pptx
<pete_> Okay I have done sudo apt-get install libogre-dev libois-dev  libogre14 I think I need more more so that I can run an application that uses Ogre
<MindSpark> kitche, what are pptx ?
<Slart> SpookyET: hmm.. those are some seriously big backups... you can't divide it up into several smaller jobs? or perhaps mount some ftp-folder to the remote computer and put the backups directly there?
<wols> adamski84: the blacklist thing was not for you
<sebrock> how can I remove a sertain module from boot?
<kitche> MindSpark: ppt files for office 2007
<sebrock> ist lirc_imon
<simmerz> is there a correct way to do this in a config file? echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Slart> brobostigon: hm.. well.. I can't help you much more.. I don't use rythmbox myself.. and as I said.. the error message don't tell me much
<MindSpark> kitche, ok, it looks like it is one
<wols> pete_: you don't need the -dev packages to run the ogre app. you might need more libs, but it will tell you if you run the app which ones
<MindSpark> any other recommendation ?
<adamski84> ok sorry,wols how do i start the package manger again from the start it seems to be hanging when installing java
<MindSpark> or a way to convert ?
<magnetron> !blacklist > sebrock   (read private message from ubotu)
<brobostigon> ok
<overridex> is there a was to enable the default vino vnc server to allow connections at the gdm login screen so I can login remotely? (in gutsy)
<tuga3d> about dark image in webcam, in xubuntu, anyone?
<Slart> simmerz: there is a way.. I've done it on my ubuntu server/firewall.. I'm sorry to say I don't remember what I did since it was some time ago..
<SpookyET> Slart: I suppose I could mount an ftp server. But, the connection can and does fail. Many small archives are better.
<pete_> I'm trying to compile a C++ source that needs windows.h and exampleapplication.h I think they are needed in Ogre
<Dr_willis> overridex,  not that ive seen. You can set up vncserver where it can spawn a gdm screen. BUt thats not sharing the 'current/seen' desktop. But spawning a seperate X session thats basicially hidden.
<kitche> wols: that pastebin is just up iptables errors toward the bottom there is a thing for sdb I can't read it since I am on cli right now but there is indeed a drive in that pastebin
<simmerz> Slart: I think from google, I have to set net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<wols> pete_: if you compile the app they are needed yes, but not for simply running an app
<wols> !compile | pete_
<ubotu> pete_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<magnetron> what's the most common IDE for Python?
<sebrock> magnetron: I dont have a my_blacklist., should I create it?
<overridex> Dr_willis: yeah i'm looking to share... hmm.
<wols> kitche: that sdb is a usb disk. NOT sata not IDE
<Slart> SpookyET: check those pages ubuto told you.. and start reading about the different backup solutions.. then you can come back here and tell us if you found something
<Slart> simmerz: that sounds remotely familiar.. tried it?
<Slart> SpookyET: sorry I can't give you a better answer than that
<wols> simmerz: what are you trying to do?
<kitche> wols: but sicne you ae not really helping anyone anyways I m going to ignore you :)
<pete_> I want to compile it, What files do I need? Sorry I know you are helping
<Slart> wols: enable ip forwarding
<simmerz> wols: get forwarding working to a routed Xen domU
<Dr_willis> overridex,  which is the opposite of how i do it. :) of course you could have the other users use a vncviewer and all watch the 'shared' desktop in its own window if you are teaching them somthing.
<wols> simmerz: NAT?
<Dr_willis> vnc is one of those super-flexiable tools that canbe uses in so many ways
<SpookyET> Slart: It's okay. How do you mount a ftp as a directory in the filesystem?
<simmerz> setting /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1 works, but how do I do that permanently? I'm sure it's not by adding it to rc.local
<overridex> Dr_willis: yeah, it's more for me to be able to use the same desktop locally as when i'm remote on that machine
<wols> SpookyET: FUSE should have modules for it. as should kde with a kioslave
<kitche> simmerz: /etc/sysctl.conf in there someplace most likely
<wols> simmerz: you usually do it on every boot anew
<magnetron> sebrock: the file is named /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist nowadays
<Dr_willis> overridex,  i perfer a 'hidden vnc' desktop that way also. So the wife cant see what im doing :) and it stays hidden.
<bulmer> simmerz-> in /etc/sysctl.conf
<overridex> Dr_willis: lol.
<void^> pete_: eh, if you want to compile the samples that come with the ogre package you need to run configure first.. and i remember i still had to run sed over the makefiles to make it work right, it was a bit of a pain. exampleapplication.h is also part of the examples.
<sebrock> magnetron: I guessed so
<simmerz> wols: no, routing: http://rafb.net/p/EtyGib61.html
<swe3tdave> What makes Human the default theme when you logon for the first time?
<sebrock> tnx
<Dr_willis> overridex,  i tend to have ktorrent, and a few other gui apps running all the time on a vnc desktop with a little window manager. in the bg.
<simmerz> bulmer: net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding ? I've set that to 1 but i've not rebooted yet
<bulmer> simmerz-> try to reboot then
<magnetron> what's the most common IDE for Python?
<kitche> swe3tdave: umm it's how gnome is configured by Ubuntu they have that setup to be the default
<kitche> magnetron: the one that coems with python
<wols> magnetron: IDLE probably
<Slart> magnetron: there are many.. IDLE is the "default" on
<bulmer> simmerz-> by the way the file content uses / instead of period
<magnetron> Slart, wols, kitche: ty
<crush_groove> mornin, evenin, afternoon room
<swe3tdave> kitche, so if i want to change it, i'll have to take a look a gnome sources?
<Slart> magnetron: almost any text editor that supports some kind of programming supports python nowdays
<simmerz> bulmer: I just uncommented the packet forwarding line. not sure that's right though - I want to enable ip_forward
<bazhang> hi crush_groove
<kitche> swe3tdave: nope
<swe3tdave> kitche, i mean change it for new users..
<magnetron> Slart: i'm looking for some thing with a play button, will try IDLE
<jditto> blissex: how do i add cron job to mailto environment?
<jgoo> yaarrr. I gave up on the external USB install, and slapped an 80gb SATA drive in there and installed to that. My diskless system now has a disk!!111 lol.
<Slart> magnetron: play button? you mean a "run button" ?
<kitche> swe3tdave: you just change the default theme for gnome no clue how to do that since I don't really use gnome
<bulmer> simmerz-> you'd find out soon after you reboot and then test it
<wols> jgoo: you never answered what the problem was with the disk
<magnetron> Slart: yea
<Blissex> jditto: the opposite: you put the 'MAILTO' environment variable in the CRON file.
<simmerz> bulmer: didn't work
<crush_groove> heyas bazhang
<jditto> blissex: how?
<jgoo> so thanks all
<Slart> magnetron: try anjuta or sci-edit.. I think they both support that
<swe3tdave> kitche, ok thx
<louisa> hi
<Blissex> jditto: edit the CRON file. 'man 5 crontab' for the format.
<simmerz> bulmer: trying net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 now
<bulmer> simmerz-> by the way the file content uses / instead of period <--- note
<pete_> This is confusing :S
<simmerz> bulmer: no it doesn't. not according to the default contents of /etc/sysctl.conf
<jditto> blissex: thanks i'll try that
<jditto> later
<SpookyET> Slart: I suppose SBackup would not fail if I had /boot /home /swap
<Xima1> how do i unload the usbserial ?
<ere4si> pete_: what's up?
<kitche> bulmer: nope I just checked the file myself it uses the periods
<bulmer> simmerz-> okay, mine uses / not period
<pete_> Trying to install and use Ogre3D
<simmerz> ok
<wols> Xima1: modprobe -r <module name>
<simmerz> setting net.ipv4.ip_forward worked.
<bulmer> kitche-> i would use period myself but i dont know why this stock config file shows it as /
<wols> pete_: pastebin the output
<ere4si> pete_: where did you get up to?
<Slart> SpookyET: eh.. I don't really understand.. it fails now? or .. you don't have /boot /home /swap ?
<Xima1> i did a sudo modprobe -r usbserial and got ( FATAL : Modules usbserial in use
<wraund> :(
<wraund> grr wrong chan again
<wraund> sorry people
<Xima1> do i do sudo modprobe -f-r usbserial then ?
<wraund> irssi split window is to blame :P
<wols> Xima1: so some (userland) still uses it
<SpookyET> Slart: No, I have /  /boot /home /tmp /var /usr /swap  Instead of / and /swap
<simmerz> now I just need a router I can install openwrt on so I can get traffic from outside the network to see the thing! thanks linksys for pants firmware!
<Xima1> i am the only user on my laptop though... wols ... how do i force it to stop ?
<pete_> I've downloaded the source of Ogre3D and downloading everything todo with Ogre in Synaptic
<wols> wraund: shut down whatever is using the usb serial device files if anything does
<jimqode> is there any way to switch users using a command just like the fast user swicher does?
<Slart> SpookyET: hmm.. you have different partitions for /boot /swap /home etc? or you don't have them at all?
<kitche> jimqode: su - <user> but it's for cli only
<wols> jimqode: "su <new user>
<jimqode> no i mean changing the X user from command line
<wols> jimqode: gksudo
<ere4si> pete_: what is the file type you got for ogre - tar.gz?
<wols> or rather , gdsu
<wols> *gksu
<jimqode> wols, kitche i don't want to run a program with different right. i want to switch x users
<kitche> jimqode: umm nope no command sicne it's built into the desktop manager and such for that unless you want to run a program as a certain user there is a way for that
<SpookyET> I do. That's why I have the space requirements. Which is good because If I had only / and /swap like ubuntu creates by default, stuff like SBackup which can take 100% of the HDD can crash the system.
<wols> jimqode: relogin for that
<pete_> ere4si: ogre-linux_osx-v1-4-5.tar.bz2
<wols> jimqode: you can have more than one X running at the same time too
<pete_> ere4si: from there web site
<jimqode> kitche, doesn't sound very unixish. there has to be a way
<kitche> jimqode: umm unix is not about X it's about the cli really :)
<jimqode> wols, yeah i know that but that's not what i'm trying to accomplish
<wols> jimqode: what are you trying to accomplish then? maybe explain more?
<jimqode> kitche, but fast user switcher should be running someting in the background.
<shamas> hi guys, anybody know how to install screenlets?
<kitche> jimqode: umm that's part of Gnome/X not even part of the system
<jimqode> wols, i am using a different window manager (wmii) and i want to be able to switch users just like in gnome fast user switcher applet
<tyczek> I have last problem I cannot solve :( Mplayer: XV output (movie looks pixel-like)- and movie is bad quality. On GL - movie looks great, but is slowing and not synchronising with audio. On windows there is no problem. I was trying...
<adamski84> is bery easy to install?
<adamski84> beryl*
<kitche> !compiz | adamski84 you want to use compiz it's installed by default in gutsy
<ubotu> adamski84 you want to use compiz it's installed by default in gutsy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<crush_groove> whats command to open a .bz2 .. tar -vcj?
<wols> tyczek: what video driver? you could run 3D accelerated GL perhaps?
<Slart> SpookyET: I think some space is reserved for kernel stuff even if you don't have them on separate partitions.. but that might be optional.. or in another distro.. I'm not sure... however... what was the original question?
<tyczek> vols: ati drivers
<tyczek> I have installed by envy
<kitche> crush_groove: tar -xvf tar understands .bz2 and gz by itself now
<tyczek> Radeon mobility hd 2600
<wols> !env< | tyczek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env< - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazol__> I cannot login to a VPN (carebridge) from Ubuntu with Firefox because it says the OS is not supported.
<wols> !envy | tyczek
<ubotu> tyczek: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<crush_groove> ty kitche
<kitche> crush_groove: so you don't need the j or z switch anymore really
<crush_groove> nodz
<tyczek> so i should remove everything what envy done ?
<ere4si> pete_: if it is in your /home/you folder in a terminal type   tar -xvzf /path/to/file.tar.bz   and look for a readme file or install file
<crush_groove> kitche thats only in gnome tho >>??
<shamas> anybody?
<wols> kitche: get the useragent-switcher extension and pretend to be IE?
<shamas> how to install screenlets?
<kitche> crush_groove: huh? it works for anything since tar is a cli application
<ekimus> ,firefox.cfg?
<bazhang> shamas: for compiz-fusion?
<DShepherd> anyone know how i can download a google video to my drive?
<bazhang> DShepherd: miro
<chazco> DShepherd - Go into your firefox cache, sort by file size (likely to be biggest) and copy it to /home is eaisiest
<nasp_> hello
<bazhang> hi nasp_
<LermanetDOTcom> howdy
<nasp_> e need a lilte help
<LermanetDOTcom> me too
<ere4si> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KalEl> require good ide for linux programming, with RAD capabilities like Form Designer, Code Completion, etc.
<DShepherd> chazco, where can i find my firefox cache?
<wols> KalEl: what language?
<chazco> ~/.mozilla (cant remember exactly where)
<KalEl> wols, c++
<nickrud> DShepherd, look in /tmp , it'll start with Flash
<wols> KalEl: what GUI library?
<nasp_> my home dir files, appears in desktop
<KalEl> wols, gtk?
<vb> adl: hi
<wols> KalEl: Glade, anjutah
<chazco> DShepherd: its in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<some dir>/Cache
<DShepherd> chazco, ok than
<adamski84> how do install java on ubuntu?
<mudore> how do I lunch the cmd "apt-get install build-essential linux-generic linux-386" when having a 64-bit Ubuntu?
<DShepherd> thanks*
<nasp_> my home dir files, appears in desktop,  - it gconf-editor  /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir, i can t change this ? i use ubuntu 7.10
<wols> !java | adamski84
<ubotu> adamski84: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bazhang> sounds pretty tricky DShepherd; miro will do it with a nice gui--available in the repos :}
<nickrud> mudore, apps->accessories->teerminal
<ArthurArchnix> Well, I've found some instructions to get my /home partition encrypted, but they were for 6.06 (currently running 7.10). Anyone know of good instructions for how to mount it using pammount after successful gnome login? Right now it rudely interrupts my bootup waiting for the password.
<ere4si> nasp: yep :)
<mudore> nickrud, I want to know if the command it self is correct!
<adamski84> wols: event not found
<mudore> nickrud, because I'm running a 64-bit!
<ere4si> nasp: apps-nautilus-preferences-desktop_is_home_dir
<baya> is it possible to change the location of the context menu when right-clicking on objects in the window list?
<crush_groove> what is nautilus ?
<LjL> crush_groove: the default file manager
<vb> crush_groove: file manager
<nickrud> mudore, yes, it's a good command, athough you're probably looking for linux-headers-$(uname -r) instead of the linux-generic|386 if you're compiling a kernel module
<crush_groove> is nautilus and dolphin the same thing ?
<ere4si> crush_groove: like explorer.exe in windows :)
<mudore> nickrud,  ok thx, 386 does not mean 32-bit?
<adamski84> can anyone tell me how to install java please?
<ere4si> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<adamski84> ere4si: saying event not found!
<ere4si> ?
<nickrud> mudore, yes it does
<mudore> nickrud, problem is I'm running a 64-bit Gusty ubuntu
<ere4si> adamski84: what do you want java for? - firefox or...
<crush_groove> is dolphin an updated nautilus ?
<nickrud> mudore, then why try to install 386?
<bazhang> heresy crush_groove
<crush_groove> LMAO
<crush_groove> heresy]
<crush_groove>  haha
<Condoulo> crush_groove- Dolphin is a Konqueror replacement for a file manager in KDE4
 * nickrud thinks it's about time
<aidy> hi
<crush_groove>  I dun have nautilus in my gnome panel .. I do have dolphin
<bazhang> hi aidy
<aidy> compiz isn't starting gtk-window-decorator automatically
<Condoulo> crush_groove- I have nautilus. o-O
<WorkingOnWise> is there an app I can install that will act as a content blocker for the network, not just the browser. I like dansguardian, but for the network, not just the apps that use a proxy.
<aidy> even though the plugin is enabled
<mudore> nickrud, No I just need to run the equivelent cmd for the 64-bit ubuntu
<crush_groove> Condoulo,  RDP ??
<crush_groove> o0
<Condoulo> crush_groove- RDP?
<crush_groove>  nm
<StM> Is here somebody expierenced with xen?
<ifireball> WorkingOnWise: you mean like a firewall?
<nickrud> mudore, for what purpose? linux-generic is the standard kernel for x64 , iirc it's installed by default
<noor> you guys how can i save a file in my desktop when i use the "wget" command? because it alwase saves in the /home/user/ folder T___T
<flush> anyone good with washing machines here..?
<crush_groove> chuckles
<ifireball> noor: cd to the "Desktop" directory before running wget
<bazhang> offtopic flush
<WorkingOnWise> ifireball: well....sorta, but one that filters on content, not on ip's and ports
<noor> ifireball: lemme try 1 sec
<flush> bazhang really
<danil> hi, i'm trying to install zork from source code and am getting the error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltermcap". I've installed termcap-compat, but still does not work.
<noor> wait how do i use the cd command? T__T
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile | danil
<ubotu> danil: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ifireball> WorkingOnWise: well you can setup squid or any other HTTP proxy as a transparent proxy, that is rather advanced though, I suppose
<danil> Jack_Sparrow: waht do you mean?
<ifireball> noor: cd <directory_name_here>
<Jack_Sparrow> See the link
<noor> "cd /home/user/Desktop wget http://www.link.com" ?
<noor> hmmm
<ifireball> noor: e.g. in your case "cd Desktop"
<noor> ifireball: thx it worked
<noor> :D
<mudore> nickrud, I'm try to compile ov51x, but I get a error : cd /opt/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.3/ && sudo make && sudo make install => make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<nickrud> noor, basically good, but put a && before wget (will run wget if the cd was successful)
<ifireball> noor: n/p
<WorkingOnWise> ifireball: would that be the entire network then? Not just a few ports?
<danil> mudore: go "sudo aptitude install kernel-build" first
<nickrud> mudore, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) , you need the headers
<danil> or that
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ifireball> WorkingOnWise: well, you can't really content filter a "whole network" because there is no way you can prevent any content going in on say, ICQ, but you can filter surfing
<danil> Jack_Sparrow: what am i supposed to do about the !compile?
<mudore> danil, nickrud, thx you both, I'll try both
<Jack_Sparrow> danil: Try reading the LINK... it will help with learning to compile
<WorkingOnWise> ifireball: that is what I want to do....filter all 65k+ ports. Wow...maybe with a dedicated machine in between the internet and the network? what would that "police" machine need to run for software?
<danil> Jack_Sparrow: i have a build problm. I'm good with compiling, its just that something is wrong
<ere4si> pete_: any luck?
<LermanetDOTcom> Im using 7.10 - almost everything works, but, the intel cs330 usb web cam is not working..  the hardware was not recognized.. all there is a /dev/video0 - its not recognizing the usb cam hardware -
<ifireball> WorkingOnWise: essentially you can put a firewall machine in front of your network blocking everything except port 80 and port 443 and have those ports be transparently proxied through squid
<Jack_Sparrow> LermanetDOTcom: You can look at our webcam help page as well as supported hardware page...
<ifireball> WorkingOnWise: also, you can just block everything without the transparent proxy, just force everyone to configure it or not surf...
<lonran> hi everybody
<lonran> i want to assign a value to a variable in bash using a script. I get it from the command line but not from the script: JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/jdk1.6.0_03/   What can i be doing wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> lonran: A question better asked in #bash
<mudore> nickrud, this is command response => linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mudore> '
<ifireball> I just wrote a HOWTO article that may be of interest to Ubuntu users, is there somewhere I can post a link to it so ppl will find it?
<lonran> Jack_Sparrow, thnks i thought so and was going there :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LermanetDOTcom> MR Sparrow, I believe I did, and did try a number of the fixes...uhm.. and the cam seems to work for others..
<nickrud> mudore, system->admin->software sources , make sure all the repos are enabled
<LermanetDOTcom> im new to linux so Im assuming its sumthing dumb
<overridex> anyone elses wifi constantly drop off if using WEP on gutsy?  have to reboot or reload wifi modules to get the connection to work again
<LjL> ifireball: #ubuntu-doc - let them review it and make its way into the official wiki
<jimqode> kitche, wols
<Dr_willis> Theres the ubuntu wiki pages you could put it there ifireball   i guess. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> LermanetDOTcom: Hopefully you did not try things like automatix or envy (both really bad ideas) to try and get it going
<jimqode> kitche, wols , it is `gdmflexiserver -s` if anybody else asks. this is what user switcher does
<josse> I have just downloaded PUtty on my ubuntu linux, but when I try to log on, it tells me "Fatal Error" connection refused. I can use it from Windows without any problem. ANy ideas?
<ifireball> lonran: variable values only exist for the life duration of the process that set then, e.g. in your case, the life of the "bash" process running your script
<jimqode> i was sure it had a console way
<Dr_willis> josse,  what are you using putty for exactly?  putty is not the ssh server. if thats what youa re thinking.
<Dr_willis> josse,  if yoyu are trying to ssh into a remote machine. test with 'ssh whatever.the.machine.ip.is'
<pete_> Yeah, i've had some luck thanks for all your help everyone
<ifireball> lonran: you should "source" your script rather then running it
<nickrud> putty has a linux version?
<josse> I use it to log into the server where I have my web pages
<rsk> nickrud: yes
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  just a front end to ssh from what ive seen.. looks/acts like the windows putty.
<Dr_willis> !find putty
<ubotu> Found: putty, putty-tools
<Dr_willis> !info putty
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-1 (gutsy), package size 302 kB, installed size 744 kB
<nickrud> huh. That's redundant
<Dr_willis> Unless you just gotta have an indentical interface i guess
<LermanetDOTcom> Mr Sparrow, no, did not
<ifireball> nickrud: some ppl like the gui
<nickrud> ifireball, I guess, choice is a good thing (walks the company line)
<a-v> Hi. I'm trying to make my webcam work. It is known to work with driver gspca 01.00.18 (package taken from Debian). The installation was successful, but then I found out that a package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic provides the same module's old version. The old one gets loaded instead of the new. How can I fix that without breaking/removing packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> LermanetDOTcom:  I dont have a cam...  No one want to see that...  would you like the cam help page type !webcam | LermanetDOTcom
<LermanetDOTcom> you are correct, the cam is not listed as comp[atible..  - Ill do stuff on this page next and then return https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#head-ab1e7417ebfd055033c8db9fb6567181538cc531
<mudore> nickrud, done, all downloadable from internet are enabled, but the command still don't work, do I need to reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get update
<LermanetDOTcom> !webcam |  LermanetDOTcom
<nickrud> mudore, if you had to tick anything, you might need to run sudo apt-get update to register the changes
<wols> mudore: what ubuntu evrsion?
<nickrud> wols, he's running feisty, needing the linux-headers
<mudore> wols Feisty updated into Gusty , 64-bit
<mudore> wols, Feisty updated into Gusty , 64-bit
<gogeta> the eaders get the build essensals
<gogeta> headers
<gogeta> it comes with everything he would need
<wols> mudore: you don't run a gutsy kernel as nickrud pointed out. can't be a full gutsy
<nickrud> mudore, uname -r  says you have a fiesty kernel
<gogeta> so its a festy install
<wols> mudore: amybe you didn't do your upgrade right?
<gogeta> same effect
<wols> gogeta: no. could very well be a gutsy userland with feisty kernel
<MZM> how can I specify X server layout to use?
<mudore> nickrud, unamce -r =>2.6.20-16-generic
<gogeta> maybe he upgraded and forgot to remove the old one?
<nickrud> mudore, sudo apt-get install linux-generic , then reboot (if you install a new kernel) . Otherwise, let us know
<mudore> nickrud, oki
<adamski84> some one please tell me how to install java correctly!
<wols> !java | adamski84
<ubotu> adamski84: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wols> adamski84: are you on 64bit? there is no java plugin for 64bit browsers
<nickrud> adamski84, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin  (assuming 32bit)
<adamski84> no 32
<danil> anyone? what is: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltermcap"
<adamski84> how did you know that nickrud lol
<josse> the ssh just with the IP address worked. Why putty did not recognized my hostnema?
<PP|Spydon> which package is needed if I get "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables" when I ./configure?
<kitche> PP|Spydon: build-essential
<PP|Spydon> thx Kitar|st
<white_eagle> can ubuntu play DRM'd files?
<PP|Spydon> thx kitche * :P
<nickrud> adamski84, asked here mannnnnnnnny times :)
<gogeta> boooo drm
<MZM> white_eagle: yes* (*after DRM is removed)
<gogeta> no and thank god
<white_eagle> i hate it
<white_eagle> lol
<adamski84> nickrud im a noob on ubuntu got a lot of learning to do
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: as in commercial dvd's   or encoded audio?
<white_eagle> :D
<kitche> white_eagle: depends which file format they are but not really
<white_eagle> encoded audio
<RoAkSoAx> wols: there is a java plugin for amd64
<josse> is there a difference if I use Terminal window or Putty for SSH?
<nickrud> adamski84, the curve looks steep, but it levels out suprisingly fast. Except for the sudden peaks here and there :)
<white_eagle> i have 2-3 songs which are DRM'd %$%$
<gogeta> josse not relly
<LjL> ifireball: IMHO a better solution would have been to put the entire /home directory into its separate drive/partition, rather than making a user-specific directory in /usr/local or /var
<MZM> nobody is using X with multiple layouts?
<gogeta> jossie but ssh is more secure
<adamski84> ok nickrud how would i have found out how to type that command if i didnt get it off you?
<kitche> josse: not really just that Putty has a bookmark feature :)
<nickrud> adamski84, I google a lot, for example try ubuntu java install
<xzased> Hiya. How can I format an external usb drive in Ubuntu?
<white_eagle> a q: what will you do to B.Gates if you see him on the street?
<white_eagle> :D
<jason442> Hello all
<kitche> !offtopic |
<ubotu> : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<white_eagle> :D
<kitche> bah hit the enter on accident before I could type the nick
<white_eagle> thanks
<josse> how about security?
<adamski84> nick rud how would i install beryl?
<nickrud> adamski84, you on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<adamski84> yes 7.10
<nickrud> adamski84, otherwise known as 7.10?
<jason442> I'm looking to setup a homeserver and really want to use ubuntu as my OS. However, I'm really having a hard time getting SlimServer working...anyone have any experiance getting SlimServer to work?
<nickrud> adamski84, what video card?
<kitche> josse: what do you mean by security?
<brophat> Anyone know if wine could handle one of them windows greeting card programs?
<ifireball> LjL: yeah, but 1. I don't want to move everything to the new drive; 2. I suppose I could use LVM but I think its too much overhead
<adamski84> nvidia 7600 gt 256 mb
<gogeta> brophat give it a try
<nickrud> adamski84, !compiz  | adamski84 I run ati, so I can't really speak to nvidia,
<brophat> ok will do. just wondering if anyone knows. My mom is willing to try linux but she can't give up her greeting card program hahaha
<DetrOiD> [20:45:07] <DetrOiD> #(ND)tron
<xzased> Is there a way to format an external drive without using GParted?
<nickrud> darned ubotu, where is it when you need it
<kitche> xzased: yes what do you want to format it to?
<josse> I mean if it is more secure to connect through Putty or Terminal
<kitche> nickrud: umm it's here you did it wrong :)
<xzased> ext3
<kitche> !compiz | adamski84
<ubotu> adamski84: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<PriceChild> nickrud, he's here
<DetrOiD>  go go /join #(ND)tron
<Dr_willis> xzased,  gparted is normally used for partitiong the drives. You can then use the mkfs.ext3 or other commands to format the filesystem
<kitche> nickrud: you put the person nick before the tag so it didn't see it as a command
<Dr_willis> xzased,  gparted just gives you a nicer interface to format it from
<brophat> my puter has to HD but when I installed ubuntu it did not include the second HD. It should be able to do that?
<adamski84> nickrud !compiz...then telling me event not found
<nickrud> kitche, ah, ubotu woke up
<kitche> xzased: mke2fs -j <partion> is how I do it
<DetrOiD> go go /join #(ND)tron
<nickrud> adamski84, see the link above that ubotu addressed to you
<xzased> ohh, Thanks Kitche and Dr. Willis
<wols> RoAkSoAx: will you tell me its package name?
<nickrud> kitche, double typed, about as bad as no enter key :p
<wols> RoAkSoAx: and no, the GNU webplugin doesn't count
<ere4si> DetrOiD: try /j
<spideyman> whats the pastebin again?
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: what format or partitions are on that second drive...  it may just need to be mounted etc
<spideyman> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman: It is always in the topic if you forget.
<noor> you guys how do i change the color of the "pop up notification" thing? its yellow and white and i cant see it with my current theme
<brophat> Jack_Sparrow shouldn't I be able to do all that from the ubuntu install cd?
<spideyman> yeah i forgot thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: are you trying to install on the second drive or just dont have an icon to see it after install
<vasser> hello
<vasser> i need some help with my gfx card
<DetrOiD> FloodBot3, ai
<kitche> vasser: well say what your problem is and someone will help you if they know the anwser
<vasser> i have managed to get it working with X, but when i reboot, i get low graphics mode
<vasser> i have a 8800gt
<brophat> Jack_Sparrow I installed and as far as ubuntu is concerned, the second HD does not exist
<vasser> and it seems to work only with the beta drivers of nvidia
<vasser> (for now)
<wols> !nvidia | vasser
<ubotu> vasser: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> vasser,  Hmm.. My 8800 works good.
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: from a terminal..  sudo fdisk -l
<vasser> mine too, but it somehow forgets things when i boot
<Dr_willis> darn 8800's seem to have some.. quirks.
<wols> vasser: what things? no nvidia module then?
<nickrud> Dr_willis, good god, you must really be a Doctor
<wols> if so put it into /etc/modules
<vasser> ah
<vasser> right
<vasser> one sec
<brophat> Jack_Sparrow yes the second HD does show up
<kthakore> I keep getting an I/O error when I copy stuff from my CD
 * Dr_willis removes nickrud 's spleen and sells it on ebay. :)
<vasser> wols: thanks
<Dr_willis> You have 2 spleens right? :)
 * nickrud doesn't need a spleen to to be crotchety
<vasser> wols: forgot all about the module
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: progress..
<brophat> Jack_Sparrow is it just a matter of making an entry into fstab now?
<|thunder> how do I install oracle server on gutsy ?
<vasser> another issue: how do i know which drive is (hd0) and which is (hd1) ?
<wols> brophat: yes. what filesystemn(s) on the disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: Sorry.. yes..    mount etc...        also trying to eat breakfast and type...
<vasser> (in grub, that is)
<wols> vasser: BIOS issue
<wols> vasser: first for BIS is hd0
<brophat> eat breakfast? haha
<kitche> vasser: first device on the cable chain at the end is hd0 the second is the second drive on the chain or on the second controller depending on your computer
<Meronik> I wanna install Ubuntu to VMWare...any objections?
<brophat> wols it just says extended
<Dr_willis> vasser,  they way you describe the video issue. sounds more like its a bug in the nvdia drivers.   as for hd0 and hd1, you can also check the /boot/grub/device.map and see what grub thinks they are.
<wols> brophat: extended is not a filesystem but partitiontype
<FruitieX> Hey, anyone here who is willing to help me out with a alsa problem?
<Dr_willis> Meronik,  the vmware-appliances page - has premade vmware images for ubuntu
<brophat> wols yeah I dunno what fs is on it
<wols> brophat: fdisk -l sorta told you
<Meronik> what are "images for ubuntu"?
<FruitieX> I have no sound as an unprivileged user, but if i run the same application as root sound works normally
<FruitieX> same thing goes for alsamixer, it throws an error when i dont run it as root
<wols> FruitieX: run "id"
<nickrud> Meronik, you can install ubuntu as many times as many places as you like
<brophat> wols what was weird is that when i installed ubunut it was telling me that it could not mess with the second HD because it already had an os on it and it did not want to break it
<Jack_Sparrow> brophat: lots of help here....  Time for me to finish eating and take dog for a walk...   welcome to Ubuntu..  wols knows his stuff.. you are in good hands
<kthakore> I keep getting an I/O error when I copy stuff from my CD
<FruitieX> wols: uid=1000(rasse) gid=100(users) ryhmät=100(users)
<Meronik> can I use ubuntu for commercial profit?
<nickrud> yes
<brophat> Jack_Sparrow sure thanks for the help
<Meronik> can I sell ubuntu?
<FruitieX> wols: ryhmät = finnish for groups, and my username is rasse
<wols> FruitieX: you probably need to add your use to audio
<ere4si> FruiteX: go to applications - system - admin - users and groups and make sure your user is allowed to access audio
<FruitieX> wols: How would I do that? :)
<nickrud> yes, but not likely to be profitable unless you include support contracts
<FruitieX> ere4si: Openbox here, not GNOME :)
<wols> Meronik: yes. but you must comply with the GPL and provide the source too
<ere4si> k
<bitsbam> hey all, i have an Xorg problem. when i enable the TV out on my card with the gutsy screens and graphics app, my tv works but i get this virtual screen thing going on my monitor, very irritating, is there something i can do about that?
<wols> Meronik: and you mustn't say you made it all. must be attributed
<Meronik> why is ubuntu so free???
<brophat> wols well I am gonna install 7.10 right over my 7.04 so hopefully it won't give me the same crap that my first install gave me
<Jordan_U> Meronik, Yes, all GPL'd software can be sold and otherwise used for profit, most of the software included with Ubuntu is GPL, or GPL compatible
<nickrud> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<|thunder> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<bitsbam> i mean the screen is bigger than my monitor, when the cursor is close to the edge, it scrools
<nickrud> Meronik, see the gpl link just above
<rsk> Meronik: cause that's what ubuntu is about, freedom.
<wols> brophat: what has this to do with what filesystem is on disk two?
<gucci> hi
<Meronik> yeah, but someone works on the development of this OS right?
<rsk> Meronik: yes. lots of people.
<adamski84> how do i set up beryl?
<kitche> rsk: goubuntu is more about freedom then ubuntu is really
<Meronik> so, why is it free?
<wols> Meronik: several thousand people all ovre the world. for more than 10 years now
<rob3r> I have some .avi files and am unable to play them... I can hear the sound but the video is completely garbled
<brophat> wols dunno, so how do I find out what fs is on disk two?
<Jordan_U> Meronik, Yes, many are paid, many just volunteer
<kitche> Meronik: because they make money on support contracts
<wols> brophat: as I said: fdisk -l gave you a hint
<nickrud> Meronik, most of them do it because they need something to work, and share it because someone else will make it better
<Jack_Sparrow> adamski84: I thought you were told earlier that new beryl installs were discouraged...
<wols> Meronik: got to gnu.org and read the stuff there. then you know why it's free
<Jordan_U> Meronik, Companies like IBM also pay developers so people will buy their hardware, to run Linux :)
<FruitieX> wols: So is there any console command to give my unprivileged user to access audio?
<Meronik> I see
<wols> FruitieX: add your use to the audio group
<Meronik> that is cooooool
<bazhang> adamski84: read the wiki link I gave you a while ago :} all the answers are there
<shamas> anybody have any idea on how I would go about installing screenlets from gnom-look.org?
<rob3r> I have some .avi files and am unable to play them... I can hear the sound but the video is completely garbled, I downloaded all the codecs with automatix, is there something I'm missing?
<bazhang> shamas: for use with compiz?
<brophat> wols by the size of the sectors and stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix | rob3r
<ubotu> rob3r: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Jordan_U> Meronik, But it's mostly shmucks like us, wanting to help people out at no cost :)
<nickrud> adamski84, and remember, beryl is dead, you will be using compiz , also known as compiz-fusion
<adamski84> could you re send the link please bro?
<wols> brophat: no, by partition type
<nickrud> !compiz | adamski84
<ubotu> adamski84: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wols> brophat: e.g. ntfs, win95 lba, etc
<Meronik> the reason I was just wondering...I am going to learn programming...and why the hell would I do that if everything is becoming free...I need money here :)
<wols> brophat: system column
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | Meronik
<ubotu> Meronik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brophat> wols yeah all it says under system is extended
<wols> Meronik: most programmers work for a company doing inhouse wrok.e.g. programs that are never ever sold
<rsk> Meronik: you can use ubuntu that is free but program on it and make money of your software, if that was what you were thing about
<adamski84> so i type !compiz in the terminal nickrud?
<wols> Meronik: the commercial shrink wrap industry is very small comparatively
<white_eagle> i installed compiz and emerald theme manager but I don't know where to make the window bars translucent
<white_eagle> where?
<nickrud> adamski84, no, read the whole post, it tells you where the howto is
<bazhang> white_eagle: ask in #compiz-fusion
<rob3r> Jack_Sparrow, so you flag me for mentioning a package? Could you actually help me with my problem?
<white_eagle> ok
<Meronik> rsk: are there shareware programs for ubuntu?
<kthakore> I keep getting an I/O error when I copy stuff from my CD
<rsk> Meronik: loads
<rsk> Meronik: like nero for e.x
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  play the file in a player from the terminal, and check the output, or check the properties obn the file as to what codecs its using.
<Meronik> hmmm
<Meronik> ok
<drbair> why does numpy depend on python 2.4 and 2.5?
<Meronik> thank you guys
<kitche> white_eagle: you need to get ccsm instlled
<lokito> putones
<Jack_Sparrow> rob3r: You have already messed up your install by using automatix...  see the link.. easier to reinstall and do it the right way
<lokito> hola guebones
<mudore> nickrud, you guys were right I'didn't choose the right kernel while booting with grub, knows almost every thing works, exept the sound ;)
<white_eagle> ccsm?
<adamski84> to install that is well beyond me,what are dependancies?
<bazhang> lokita do you have a question?
<lokito> hablan ruso?
<nickrud> mudore, ah sound is a bottomless pit for me
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  you may want to look at the mediabuntu repos and install the various codec packs they got.
<sethk> mudore, what's your sound hardware?
<drbair> nm... just found the bug report! a bit disappointing this isn't fixed after 3 months though...
<Dr_willis> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !mediaubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> adamski84: please read this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<white_eagle> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
 * Dr_willis gives up
<white_eagle> not !mediabuntu
<sethk> lokito, you can ask in the spanish channel for someone who speaks russian  :)
<wy> Does anybody have this problem: moving windows when compiz disabled has a lag
<gucci> hi
<lokito> ukraina
<rob3r> Dr_Willis, okay thank you
<lokito> e naaaaaaaaa
<gucci> hi
<lokito> hay nuchos putones en la sala?
<Jack_Sparrow> lokito:   STOP
<kthakore> I keep getting an I/O error when I copy stuff from my CD what can I do?
<sethk> not even good spanish.  ugh.
<nickrud> !ua | lokito
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> hrm
<wols> kthakore: check the CD your burnt
<sethk> kthakore, there is one case where that's not an error
<white_eagle> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> kthakore, in most cases, it's an error, but if you copy the entire image (say with dd), it will terminate with an i/o error.
<lokito> estoy en Canarias
<lokito> España
<kthakore> wols, its not burnt and it has worked before on this same system wit the same install
<white_eagle> !kick | lokito
<wols> !es | lokito
<ubotu> lokito: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sethk> !es
<Tobias[eten]> Dear ubuntu people, what is the best linux alternative for the windows hyperterminal?
<sethk> Tobias[eten], minicom, cutecom
<lokito> ubuntu
<nickrud> Tobias[eten], minicom
<PriceChild> Tobias[eten], "hyperterminal"?
<lokito> eselmjoritttt
<lokito> cd omeno
<sethk> PriceChild, hey, he's not responsible for the names M$ chooses.  :)
<PriceChild> Tobias[eten], remember we're not all from windows... perhaps explain what you want to do? ;)
<wols> PriceChild: terminal app (for modems) that comes with various windows versions. horribly stuff
<kthakore> wols, just lately I have been having hal trouble but I have asked around and just got around it but i still can't copy from my cd
<Tobias[eten]> I want to transmit data over a serial port to an ASURO robot
<PriceChild> ahh, eww
<mular> hey anyone around to give me a hand?
<lokito> en ubunto se puede tragajar con programas de Windows
<Tobias[eten]> The manual states that I need "hyperterminal" or a linux equivalent
<sethk> lokito, si con emulator
<kitche> !english | lokito
<ubotu> lokito: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lokito> claro
<lokito> con wine
<kthakore> wols, I get a popup sayin "failed to initilize hal" on start up so I restart it with /etc/init.d/dbus restart and log back in
<nickrud> Tobias[eten], install minicom and cutecom , run them from the terminal and choose the one you like
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Tobias[eten]> nickrud, ok will do
<kthakore> wols, I can see the cd now but I still can't copy from it
<sethk> lokito, use the spanish channel, or PM me.  It's considered rude to use a language that not everyone understands.
<lokito> de nada
<lokito> para mi es facil
<wols> kthakore: happens with many CDs? happens with pressed ones too? then check your hardware. first the cabling
<lokito> y para vdes tambien
<wols> lokito: please go to #ubunut-es or talk english
<Tobias[eten]> !es | lokito
<ubotu> lokito: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mular> trying to use virtualbox with ubuntu to use windows xp so I can burn dvds , can't get it working anyway experienced this / fixed it?
<kthakore> wols, the cabling is fine, as I have said it worked fine before until hal gave out
<rsk> mular: you can burn dvd's in ubuntu.
<bazhang> mular: no need to do that just use gnomebaker k3b or the like
<rsk> mular: use k3b.
<mudore> nickrud, sethk I believe this is my sound hordware : Sound Card High Definition Audio 2.0
<zarac> how can i look into the MBR of a harddrive?
<nickrud> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<white_eagle> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<wols> kthakore: stopp dbus, hal and all that. go to the console, mount the CD, try to read from it
<nickrud> mudore, ubotu just above
<MZM> zarac: dd is Your friend
<adamski84> is there a simple tutorial on how to install compiz fusion>?
<wols> zarac: look in what way? you can use fdisk, a hexeditor, etc
<wols> adamski84: compiz is already installed on gutsy by default
<ere4si> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nomad411> Hi all.. I want to install Ubuntu on my macbook, is this a good place to discuss Bootcamp with leopard/Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Advanced_Desktop_Effects_.28Compiz_Fusion.29 adamski84
<Brownster> zarac, i found a tutorial on this some time ago, use dd command to copy first sector of the disk then a hex editor to examine the contents
<Jack_Sparrow> zarac: if you want to make a copy in a file for whatever purpose  sudo su ... cd Desktop .... dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<kthakore> wols, it doesn't mount its just stuck htere
<ricanelite> anyone here uses Mythtv?
<wols> kthakore: same with a LiveCD?
<kthakore> wols, I am using the liveCD to test it
<wols> kthakore: and check your hal problems: logs, etc
<bazhang> nomad411: ubuntu-tutorials.com has some good stuff on that
<kthakore> wols, where are the logs
<nomad411> bazhang, thanks :)
<mular> when using K3b does it remove copy protection?
<bazhang> nomad411: no worries :}
<kthakore> wols, I get error in dmesg
<nomad411> It looks straightforward enough, I just woner if I can claim back the partition if I change my mind, etc..
<bazhang> mular: to burn a dvd or to rip one?
<kthakore> wols, [57748.155566] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 7143540
<kthakore> [57755.079525] hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<kthakore> [57755.079541] hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }
<kthakore> [57755.079547] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<kthakore> [57755.081279] hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x03  asc: 0x10  ascq: 0x90
<kthakore> [57755.081293] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 7143316
<YeTr2> that's a kicking
<ReS|UK> !pastebin | kthakore
<ubotu> kthakore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kthakore> srry
<yubwyub> what is a "shadow animation"? (skugganimation)
<Jasnation> when I rotate the desktop cube, how can I make the windows pop out in 3d?
<kthakore> wols, I get the same error with different cds
<varsendagger_> why does gpodder name their folders and files abjai2m2n4nkn.mp3   and crap like that
<nickrud> !away > YanchoAWY
<wols> kthakore: which points to a hardware failure
<yubwyub> in Compizconfig Animations the tab Shadow animation ?
<yubwyub> what does it do?
<kthakore> wols, aww crap what can I do then
<varsendagger_> and is there a podcast retriever that someone would reccomend   all i really want is sane file naming?
<crdlb> yubwyub: Shade, not shadow
<kitche> varsendagger_: probably because htta's how ipod names them?
<crdlb> yubwyub: press Ctrl+Alt+S
<wols> kthakore: it doesn't work with livecd either? check cabling and drive
<crdlb> yubwyub: it makes the window roll up into the titlebar
<kthakore> wols, I will try again
<mular> bazhang are you getting any of my /msg ?
<brophat> is there a program that will let me format my hard drives and partition them in preparation for my ubuntu install?
<bazhang> mular: are you registered?
<Jarhyn> anyone here familiar with filesystem issues in gutsy?
<mular> how do I register lol?
<ReS|UK> brophat: The Ubuntu will allow you to do it.
<bazhang> !register | mular
<ubotu> mular: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ReS|UK> install*
<nickrud> brophat, I usually use cfdisk, if I'm doing a fresh partitioning
<mular> !register | mular
<Jarhyn> my filesystem keeps getting raped, and I've had to install ubuntu several times
<KDuB> how do i connect ssh2 to another computer via terminal?
<kthakore> wols, brb going to shut down and check cables
<brophat> ReS|UK it really did not; I had another os on one of my hd and ubuntu was like I can't touch it because how would you like to be that os and someone wiped you out
<brophat> nickrud I can get a boot disk with cfdisk on it?
<KDuB> how do i connect ssh2 to another computer via terminal?
<ReS|UK> Well brophat I don't know then, all the other installs I have done (not Ubuntu yet) have got cfdisk.
<nickrud> brophat, it's on the live cd iirc
<Invert314> why is java installing at 15kB/s?
<Invert314> Java is 28 MBs large
<brophat> nickrud is it on the alternate cd?
<Invert314> it's gonna take 20+ minutes
<bazhang> server issue Invert314
<ReS|UK> Invert314: The server is probably busy hence the slow download speed.
<Invert314> oh
<Invert314> ty bazhang + ReS|UK
<yubwyub> how do I look at the cube thing?
<nickrud> brophat, yes, I think you can get at it with the repair boot option. Don't be suprised if I'm wrong
<ReS|UK> Invert314: Your welcome.
<pdlnhrd> is there an easy way to search through a large set of files for a particular word?
<nickrud> pdlnhrd,   grep <word> <filespec> | less
<bazhang> no worries Invert314
<brophat> nickrud well I am sure it must be on the alternate cd because that cd is for more expert level users I would think
<pdlnhrd> nickrud:   what is <filespec>  ?
<nickrud> brophat, I don't think I've actually used the repair function, that's why I'm hedging
<pdlnhrd> i was doing something like find . -name | grep foo
<nickrud> pdlnhrd, like *.txt
<KDuB> how do i connect ssh2 to another computer via terminal?
<brophat> nickrud but is it a repair function I want, or a dismantle function.
<scguy318> KDuB: ssh user@host
<Jarhyn> my filesystem keeps dying, and I keep having to reinstall
<Dr_willis> KDuB,  define connect.. ;) you done mean 'ssh remote.ip.nimber.' do you?
<brophat> nickrud I am not repairing anyting, I am taking it down
<Jarhyn> I'm getting pretty damn tired of it, but it's honestly less hassle than windows
<KDuB> yes ssh2
<nickrud> brophat, it's all about booting into a system so you can run cfdisk, Me, I keep a copy of knoppix around for that
<Brownster> Jarhyn, have u tried running a bad block scan on the disk?
<Jarhyn> yes. both read only and nondestructive read-write. that was my first step
<ReS|UK> nickrud: I am with you on that Knoppix is very useful for that.
<idefix_> can you install the latest ubuntu version by running an iso file?
<rsk> nope idefix_
<Brownster> Jarhyn, you only have the one disk?
<rsk> idefix_: you either need to burn it and install it  or upgrade via ubuntu.
<Jarhyn> yes. it's a laptop
<brophat> nickrud yeah that was my prob when I did my ubuntu install; i had other os's around and it isntalled around them. I needed to wack them first with cfdisk
<Jarhyn> I'm kinda limited
<alex2308> anyone know how to make ubuntu run in 1680x1050 mode?
<idefix_> which is impossible because I added the missing repos to the sources.list file and it doesn't work!
<motin_0> what channel is suiting for discussions regarding 64bit gutsy server edition?
<Dr_willis> idefix_,  you did a 'sudo apt-get update' after editing the sources.list ?
<Jarhyn> I mean it only takes a couple hours to reinstall and restore all my packages, but it's still a pain
<idefix_> hm
<magic_ninja> uh, my gkrellm shows 4 users in that normal
<zarac> thanks MZM wols Brownster Jack_Sparrow
<rsk> magic_ninja: every terminal is a user
<nickrud> !install | idefix_
<ubotu> idefix_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<crush_groove> alex: gutsy/gnome ?
<Brownster> Jarhyn, I'd be tempted if it has happened more than once, to bite the bullet, sacrifice the current install, and use a live cd to do an intensive write test to the whole disk
<alex2308> crush_groove, 7.10/xfce
<alex2308> trying all types of modes for 2 hours now, seems nothing works
<prosciuttino> dove cazzo sono finito?
<Brownster> Jarhyn, you shouldn't have any probs with the fs
<sethk> Jarhyn, which file system are you using?
<alex2308> maybe a prob with my geforce 6600gt?
<crush_groove>  hmm .. on gnome ( dunno the similaritys .. its system/administration/screens and graphics
<prosciuttino> merda
<Brownster> Jarhyn, power cuts aside
<magic_ninja> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<Brownster> Jarhyn, and even then if you're using ext3 or other journalling fs you will likely recover without a prob.
<Jarhyn> ext3
<sethk> Jarhyn, have you dumped out the S.M.A.R.T. statistics, see if there are errors recorded?
<Jarhyn> no. I'm pretty novice when it comes to advanced troubleshooting
<Tyczek> I have fresh install of ubuntu. I want to install Ati drivers to radeon mobility hd 2600. Will you help me ?
<alex2308> sudo smartctl -V or something
<sethk> Jarhyn, smartctl will allow you to dump the statistics
<sethk> Jarhyn, might need sudo
<magic_ninja> i'm tending to think my machine has been compromised
<magic_ninja> anyone point me in a direction i can get some help
<Brownster> sethk, good idea
<Jarhyn> also, how do I set up the insensitive write test?
<sethk> magic_ninja, don't jump to that conclusion just yet.
<Jarhyn> is that through fsck.ext3?
<sethk> Jarhyn, you mean destructive write?
<Jarhyn> intensive even
<Jarhyn> rawr..
<sethk> Jarhyn, badblocks is the low level utility to do both destructive and non-destructive block oriented disk testing
<Tyczek> Should I install Ati binary X.org driver or go to Ati site and downlaod installer/
<sethk> Tyczek, don
<nickrud> Tyczek, stick with the ubuntu one
<magic_ninja> sethk: its various things, thats why i was wanting to be pointed to a direction to get some help
<kthakore> wols, I changed by cables, put in a liveCD boot from it and ran it for a while, login to my hdd and still got a hal popup and still can't mount cd
<sethk> Tyczek, only do the ATI site driver if you have a problem the other doesn't solve, which is unlikely.
<Tyczek> you mean this in repository?
<Brownster> Jarhyn, sethk's idea on trying smartctl is a good start
<idefix_> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<sethk> Tyczek, correct
<nickrud> Tyczek, it has it's problems, but the ati install creates bigger ones very often
<Tyczek> allright... I'll install optimized
<Jarhyn> I'll run fsck when I get back to my liveCD to see if it's picking up many new errors, do smartctl, then go on to badblocks if that doesn't help
<Jarhyn> I appreciate the help
<Brownster> Jarhyn, no worries
<mular> anyone know how to fix this.. my external drive umounts itself on its own sometimes (also sometimes its auto mounted at boot and other times not)
<Jarhyn> is it normal for fsck to pick up anomalies on a third or fourth boot?
<nickrud> Tyczek, biggest issue, both have it: if you have a laptop, you lose suspend
<Brownster> Jarhyn, no definitely not
<tacone> anyone knows why the blog of Shuttleworth s no longer updated ?
<Jarhyn> also, is it possible it's just the laptop's motherboard?
<sethk> Jarhyn, possible?  sure.
<Jarhyn> I don't suppose there are any utils that will out THAT problem
<sethk> Jarhyn, the thing with the high speed moving parts is much more likely, but I've seen disk errors caused by the interface hardware.
<sethk> Jarhyn, The test programs run through the same hardware as the o/s.
<comicinker> hi there I have a problem with anjuta. it crashes when I'm opening a glade file. any idea?
<Brownster> Jarhyn, a process of elimination and the disk is most likely
<almancora> How can I create a folder with a name with space in lik "my music". When I type mkdir my music it makes 2 seperate folders
<Brownster> almancora, use a \ char before the space
<almancora> thx
<sethk> Jarhyn, so to differentiate between the hard drive itself and the interface software, you really have to move the drive to another box.
<sethk> Jarhyn, plus, even if you do that, you won't really conclude anything unless a test program produces a reproducible error in one env but not the other.
<comicinker> here is the backtrace: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/21242/
<sethk> Jarhyn, intermittent problems are a b*** to find.
<Brownster> sethk, ill second that
<adamski84> sorted got it working:)
<sethk> Jarhyn, now, this may sound odd, but the true likely cause of your symptoms is bad memory.
<Brownster> sethk, but if smartctl reports error that pretty conclusive
<Jarhyn> I also checked that using the memchecker kernel
<sethk> Brownster, yes, absolutely.
<kthakore> wols, are u there?
<sethk> Jarhyn, for how long?
<Jarhyn> after a day of testing, 0 errors
<Jarhyn> I'm tempted to leave it for a month when I go out to NTC
<sethk> Jarhyn, unfortunately, no memory tester finds every error.
<Jarhyn> or when I go on leave
<kayce> anyone know anything about getting winmodems to work on linux?
<sethk> Jarhyn, well, that probably won't help much
<Jarhyn> I think it made it through 8 passes
<magic_ninja> how do you edit the application menu
<tyczek> I installed and nothing changed... Still have only 1024x768
<Jammie> i see in some screenshots epople have their system specs and other info shown on the desktop in the top rgiht corner how do i get that?
<sethk> Jarhyn, it sounds like you have the corruption problem regularly, so if (hypothetically, of course) there is a memory problem, it's one the test program can't find.
<kitche> Jammie: conky
<tyczek> Maybe xorg is needed to edit?
<Jammie> kk
<frangelli> Hello peoples...
<sethk> Jarhyn, simplist thing to do, if practical, is to simply swap out the memory and see if the behavior changes.
<Jammie> thnx
<Brownster> sethk, mmm if bad block reports bad blocks u could run the bad block test and see if the sectors reported are the same, proving sector is bad or not and mem problem?
<Jarhyn> easy for you to say. I don't even know the hardware. it's more of a hand-me-down
<frangelli> someone can help me with my notebook and my graphic card??
<sethk> Jarhyn, the reason I suspect the memory is that frequently the o/s has parts of the disk cached into memory for performance purposes, and if a few bits get flipped, and it's written out to disk, the behavior is similar to what you describe.
<crush_groove> what is smartctrl?
<adamski84> how do ii install wine?
<sethk> Brownster, yes, absolutely.
<nickrud> !info smart-tools | crush_groove
<ubotu> crush_groove: Package smart-tools does not exist in gutsy
<usr13> frangelli: Probably, what is your problem?
<sethk> crush_groove, a program to interface with the IDE S.M.A.R.T. protocol.
<nickrud> crush_groove, erm
<admin_> I'm trying to mount a SD card, mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock
<frangelli> tks... usr13
<frangelli> my problem is
<sethk> crush_groove, SMART is a system that keeps track of the frequency of disk errors; the idea is that you are warned about impending failures before losing data.
<tacone> adamski84 try sudo apt-get install wine
<sethk> admin_, most likely you need to use /dev/sdc1
<adamski84> kk
<magic_ninja> how do you edit ur gnome application menu
<Jarhyn> what is the package for SMART tools
<frangelli> im buy my new notebook
<tacone> adamski84: or you can search for wine in synaptic. :-)
<crush_groove> apt-get SMART ?
<sethk> admin_, try fdisk -l /dev/sdc.  If it shows a partition table, then use sdc1
<crush_groove> nm
<frangelli> one sony vaio
<crush_groove>  Ill readup on em
<admin_> doesn't exiist sethk
<frangelli> model ->>  VGN-NR180E
<Jarhyn> invalid operation
<sethk> admin_, what does   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc     do?
<Warm> can anyone help - i'm a newbie to ubuntu and having trouble installing it
<Brownster> Jarhyn, apt-cache search smart
<admin_> no response sethk ,
<tacone> Jarhyn: sudo apt-get install xxxxx
<tacone> (xx = smart o whatever)
<askand> Is NTFSreaddingsupport now stable for buisness?
<comicinker> sethk: lists information about your disk
<frangelli> and the graphic card is one Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 - 251MB
<Jarhyn> also, invalid package
<kthakore> I am having trouble with mounting cds my hardware is working fine because I can use livecd from it but recently I started getting hal failed to initialized popups on login and I can't mount or copy from cds now
<adamski84> thanks tacone,has any one on here got world of warcraft working with wine well?
<sethk> comicinker, no, he has a problem and I was asking for his results for troubleshooting.  I know what it does.  :)
<sethk> admin_, that's not possible.  It can give you an error, or it can display something, but it can't do nothing.
<tacone> i guess smart package doesn't exists then
<admin_> ronnie@ubuntuBoxx:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<admin_> ronnie@ubuntuBoxx:~$
<ubuntu> Hey, I'm running from a livecd right now. I can't make my drive to eject. I'd like to insert another cd. Unmounting didn't help. Is it possible ?
<sethk> admin_, try with -v
<frangelli> im 	achieve install with success
<tacone> you could search google for the right package name
<comicinker> I have a problem with anjuta. it crashes when I'm opening a glade file. any ideas?
<admin_> fdisk (util-linux-ng 2.13)
<Jarhyn> smartmontools
<nickrud> ubuntu, no, because the os is running from that cd
<sethk> admin_, yes, sorry, that's not right.  Let me check the flags ...
<dezelin> join boost#
<sethk> Jarhyn, that sounds correct
<ReS|UK> ubuntu: It's not possible as your using the cd drive to operate.
<sethk> admin_, try    sfdisk -l /dev/sdc
<frangelli> but dont 	achieve increase the resolution of screen
<sethk> admin_, see if it says "can't open for reading"
<adamski84> tacone is that the latest version of wine?
<ubuntu> What if I booted ubuntu from USB (possible ?) ?
<admin_> Disk /dev/sdc: 0 cylinders, 255 heads, 62 sectors/track
<admin_> read: Invalid argument
<admin_> sfdisk: read error on /dev/sdc - cannot read sector 0 /dev/sdc: unrecognized partition table type
<admin_> No partitions found
<frangelli> usr13, you understend my problem
<frangelli> ?
<ReS|UK> ubuntu: That is possible yes.
<sethk> admin_, try this (to see if the thing can be accessed at all):   sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/null bs=512 count=1
<admin_> 0+0 records in
<admin_> 0+0 records out
<admin_> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 5.1123e-05 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<tacone> ubuntu what are you trying to do ?
<Farquad> how do i manualy set the screen resolution.. (when i remote desktip it goes to the 800x600)
<sethk> frangelli, try using control-alt-+ (thats control and alt and the plus on the keypad) to cycle through resolutions.
<Farquad> i dont see a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kthakore> I am having trouble with mounting cds my hardware is working fine because I can use livecd from it but recently I started getting hal failed to initialized popups on login and I can't mount or copy from cds now
<ubuntu> I have annoying problem, on Asus P5K SE it doesn't recognize my dvd drive. Neither Debian nor Ubuntu boots from cd properly, except Kubuntu reacts to generic.all_generic_ide=1
<frangelli> sethk,
<kthakore> I am having trouble with mounting cds my hardware is working fine because I can use livecd from it but recently I started getting hal failed to initialized popups on login and I can't mount or copy from cds now what can i do?
<nickrud> Farquad, you must have one, maybe a typo then?
<frangelli> its not work
<frangelli> :(
<kitche> Farquad: it's in the client you have to edit the client options
<comicinker> ubuntu: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<ubuntu> I have Debian installed right now and I want it to stay. I'd like to boot from kubuntu CD and copy some data to hdd (basically, install a game or 2 if possible)
<ubuntu> Then reboot back to Debian
<Farquad> nickrud, its not there..
<ubuntu> Marvel chipsets are notorious for bad Linux support, as I learned after making my purchase.
<sethk> kthakore, are these CDs that you've burned, or manufactured ones, or both?
<Farquad> i do a "locate" and it doesnt exist
<admin_> sethk: so what should i do?
<nickrud> Farquad, missed the remote stuff you mentioned (watching football :) see wat kitche said above
<kthakore> sthk, both as u can see I am using a livecd right now
<tacone> ubuntu: I have no clue :-(
<askand> Where is info stored on where external drives should be mounted?
<sethk> ubuntu, very true.  I did some work on a network appliance using Marvel and I spent three weeks fixing up the driver.
<kthakore> sethk, both as u can see I am using a livecd right now
<Farquad> kitche, when a monitor isnt connected it only shows 800x600 when i remote destip
<sethk> admin_, did you try the dd command?  There's so much traffic I'm not sure whether you responded to that suggestion.
<kitche> Farquad: then your client is set up wrong
<admin_> 0+0 records in
<admin_> 0+0 records out
<admin_> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 5.1123e-05 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<bliss_> ow to Create a new userid/groupid with say the name peter?
<admin_> sethk: ^
<ubuntu> Bleh, my usb is just 512, it won't work
<Jarhyn> does smartmontools run in the background automatically?
<Farquad> kitche, i'm using tightvnc .. it doesnt give me an option for screen resolution
<sethk> admin_, when you connect the thing, do you see messages at the end of  dmesg showing the USB port and then which sdX is used?
<admin_> sethk: it does a continuous error loop
<admin_> [1210986.728000] sdc : READ CAPACITY failed.
<admin_> [1210986.728000] sdc : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00
<admin_> [1210986.728000] sdc : sense not available.
<admin_> [1210986.728000] sdc: Write Protect is off
<admin_> [1210986.728000] sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
<kitche> Farquad: well vnc's dont have that option
<admin_> [1210986.728000] sdc: assuming drive cache: write through
<kitche> !paste | admin_
<ubotu> admin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<admin_> basically that over and over
<sethk> admin_, ok, well, nothing good will happen until that gets fixed.
<ubuntu> sethk : I managed to get my network card working when I switched to debian Lenny (testing). But cdrom still doesn't work, and booting from usb didn't work. I ended up installing Debian via debootstrap
<tyczek> Could it be that ubuntu ati binary doesn't work with radeon mobility hd 2600? :(
<admin_> how will it get fixed sethk ?
<sethk> admin_, the write cache message is normal, but READ CAPACITY failed is not normal.
<admin_> :'(
<Farquad> kitche, if i have a monitor connected when i bootup then vnc in, it gets the right resolution ... but if i start it without a monitor and vnc it goes to 800x600 and doesnt give me any other options
<xzased> Ok, I formatted my external HD to ext3, but now I cant write to it. I tried chmod -R +w /media/usbdrive
<bliss_> how to Create a new userid/groupid with say the name peter?
<sethk> admin_, the first thing I'd try is checking the kernel configuration, make sure the modules are loaded for your box's USB hardware.
<kthakore> sethk, how do I get the hal problem to go away atleast
<sethk> admin_, if you are using a card reader, try a different card reader.
<strav> he. I just reinstalled gutsy and I'm wondering if FINALLY, the resume from suspend problem has been corrected. Note, I see that many people have reported that this problem was because of direct rendering on ati cards however, I just set the no_dri option in xorg and still have the resume problem. Is there an "official" how-to/fix for getting it working?
<sethk> kthakore, without really understanding why it fails, it's difficult to say anything intelligent.
<jrib> bliss_: system -> adiministration -> users and groups
<admin_> sethk: I've used SD cards on here before ,just bought this card, I've lways had problems like these with the cards (it's a laptop, internal reader)
<sethk> kthakore, one thing you might try is searching the cdwrite mailing list archives for info about the CD drive.
<adamski84> where can i get the latest nvidia 7600 gt linux drivers from?
<ubuntu> hmm
<bliss_> jrib: from the command line please
<rsk> adamski84: nvidia.com
<adamski84> ty
<jrib> bliss_: sudo adduser peter
<bliss_> ompaul: evening
<sethk> admin_, I would try an external reader, that will at least tell us if it's the reader or the card.
<jrib> adamski84: you should use the drivers from the repositories
<admin_> I don't have one sethk
<admin_> sethk: it's without a doubt the card.
<bliss_> jrib: user and group
<xzased> so, how can I change the permissions for a mounted drive?
<admin_> I used another card last night, but I needed to buy a larger card for what I wanted to do
<admin_> sethk: ^
<Farquad> if i have a monitor connected when i bootup then vnc in, it gets the right resolution ... but if i start it without a monitor and vnc it goes to 800x600 and doesnt give me any other options  ... and I dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<sethk> admin_, obviously if it's the card there isn't anything you can do except get another card (which I realize isn't terribly helpful but is true).
<jrib> bliss_: yes, that command does that since your user will have the default group the same as his username
<admin_> :o
<strav> he. I just reinstalled gutsy and I'm wondering if FINALLY, the resume from suspend problem has been corrected. Note, I see that many people have reported that this problem was because of direct rendering on ati cards however, I just set the no_dri option in xorg and still have the resume problem. Is there an "official" how-to/fix for getting it working?
<admin_> dammit ubuntu messes everything up
<jrib> !repeat | strav
<ubotu> strav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zoexii> hello, I have question: I have java based application that works fine when I double click file "scjava" from nautilus, (it gives options Run in Terminal, Display, Cancel Run)... I want to make a .bashrc alias so that I can quickly launch it with run application dialouge, so I make an alias command='/path/to/scjava' but when I type command, i get error: Invalid java application (JVM) specified: ../j2re1.4.2_04/bin/java
<bliss_> jrib: so peter will be the user name and group id just by doing adduser peter?
<jrib> bliss_: try it
<bliss_> jrib: uum answer yes would be better or are you guessing
<jrib> bliss_: I already said yes
<sethk> zoexii, start it the way it works correctly, then use     ps auxwww     to find the path of the running JVM
<bliss_> jrib; ok thanks
<sethk> zoexii, I'm guessing there may be two different VMs installed.
<kthakore> sethk, I have never had a problem with the drive it self, I check the mailing list there are no reported errors with the drive
<bliss_> ompaul: evening
<Synx_hm> How can i clear out a partition table for install, the text install cd keeps thinking i still have an active software raid, and it wont let me del md0 to re do this system
<sethk> zoexii, or, the JAVA_HOME environment variable may be incorrect.
<kthakore> sethk, where can I check the error logs of the hal failing to initialize
<NiNo> ciao
<Farquad> can someone tell me why I dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ... I'm running a default ubuntu setup
<sethk> kthakore, look in /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/faillog
<ompaul> bliss_,  evening
<Gre2> Hello
<zoexii> sethk, there seems to be a compiled java in the parent folder that it wants to use,
<sethk> Farquad, Dumb question, probably, but is X isntalled?
<tyczek> Allright... Installed this binary from repo, but won't work. Should I edit something?
<bliss_> ompaul: see you still have some clout
<sethk> zoexii, ok, then start it by using the full path to the VM
<Farquad> sethk, i'm in GNOME
<Farquad> i'm new to linux
<ompaul> bliss_, yes
<Farquad> so maybe its not installed then
<LjL> !ot | bliss_
<ubotu> bliss_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sethk> Farquad, no, if gnome is running, it's installed
<bliss_> o unbuntu now you make a seperate gui for wine apps woo
<Gre2> I purchased Ubuntu yesterday and have been up since trying to get it configured and working properly on my new computer.  I went to the website and I see 7.10 available for DL free.  Since I bought 7.4 yesterday, is the upgrade to 7.10 a trial version or something?
<zoexii> sethk, sorry, I don't understand java well... what is a vm and where do I find it?  the file I normally launch is a script I think.
<Farquad> sethk, i did a locate xorg.conf and nothing
<jrib> Gre2: "purchased"?
<PriceChild> Gre2, ubuntu is *free*
<Gre2> Bought it from Frye's with a big book
<sethk> zoexii, right.  The first line of the script is probably something like:                 #!/xxx/xxx/xxx/java        (whatever the path is).
<PriceChild> Gre2, you can upgrade to 7.10 from an existing 7.04 if you want?
<asathoor> !xorg.cong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.cong - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> zoexii, try changing it to match the one that you believe works properly.
<astro76> Gre2, you bought the book, Ubuntu is free ;)
<asathoor> !xorg.conf
<bliss_> ok how about this my x11 dir is missing gone gmd cant find it
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gre2> Got ya!
<zoexii> sethk, cool, will look.
<Gre2> :D
<sethk> Farquad, run   updatedb     to make sure all files are indexed
<Gre2> Well, now that I found you guys, maybe I can get it working
<PriceChild> Gre2, I'm sure that book will explain the upgrade process ;) But if not, then /msg ubotu upgrade
<askand> Where is information about where external drives should be mounted stored?
<jrib> !upgrade > gre2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<ompaul> !upgrade | Gre2
<ubotu> Gre2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gre2> been at it 13 hours straight now
<sethk> zoexii, if that isn't it, then put the script up on the pastebin and give us the URL to it.
<Gre2> getting a little bleary
<adamski84> ok currently installing the game through wine,is there any configuration changes i will need to make to optimize the performance of the game ill be running?
<bliss_> where can i get or install a x11 dir?
<sethk> Gre2, 7.4 is fine.  7.10 is just a bit newer.
<Borat> Hey guys, i updated a week ago, and all of a sudden my wireless doesnt work (IPW2200), but my wired works fine...
<asathoor> bliss >> /etc/X11
<DShepherd> what program can i use to convert a flv file to mpg/mov/avi file?
<sethk> bliss_, it's X11, not x11, and it's highly unlikely that you don't have it.
<LjL> Gre2, if you just installed it, it's probably easier and faster to reinstall 7.10 (the current version) from scratch rather than upgrading
<jrib> bliss_: what exactly do you want to do?
<matttis> how can I stop firefox from checking the spelling ?
<ere4si> DShepard: avidemux
<Gre2> Well, here's my problem that the website says upgrading will fix:  I have a brand new GeForce 8400GS and I cannot, for the life of me, get it to work properly.  I've followed the instructions from the website at nvidia, the book I bought, and the ubuntu and I still have to load in a safe graphic mode
<sethk> Gre2, I agree with LjL, start fresh and you might as well start with the latest if you can download it and burn a cd.
<froystig> HTTP Download of Ubuntu can take all day.  Is there a torrent?
<LjL> !torrents > froystig    (froystig, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rsk> froystig: yes
<Jordan_U> froystig, Of course
<adamski84> i have downloaded the nvidia drivers how do i install them?
<LjL> adamski84: don't.
<Gre2> yikes.  I already did
<LjL> adamski84: please use the drivers that are packaged in the official repositories.
<froystig> thanks
<LjL> !nvidia > adamski84    (adamski84, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> Gre2: try installing 7.10 and come back if it's still not working is probably the best course of action
<Jordan_U> adamski84, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Farquad> i have a /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.roster
<Gre2> ok
<Gre2> brb
<kthakore> sethk, which log holds the startup info
<Gre2> OH!  Before I do
<Gre2> If I DL it while running in the safe graphics mode from the CD, will the files work such that I can reboot in regular mode?
<CppIsWeird> i left a ubuntu computer on for 18 days, when i came back to it, it was having serious network card issues, a reboot fixed it but i need to know why this computer is unstable. I didnt think to save the dmesg output but it did have a lot of trash about my network interface, one of the key things i remember is something suggesting that the IRQ was being blocked or something, anyone have any idea how I can resolve why this occured?
<LjL> Gre2, if you download stuff while on the CD, it will be *lost at next reboot* if you don't specifically tell it to save it to a HD
<DShepherd> ere4si, can i use it on the commandline?
<Gre2> And thank you very much for the help thusfar.  Wish I knew you guys existed last night.  :D
<zoexii> sethk, ok, I changed the relative path of java vm in the launch scipt to absolute path... now the alias works in bash (from xterm) but fails when typed in RUN APPLICATION DIALOUGE.  is there a way to make this work?
<kthakore> CppIsWeird, what type of network are u on wireless, samba, and are u on windows network
<Gre2> is the desktop considered part of the harddrive in Ub?
<kthakore> Gre2, yes
<CppIsWeird> im on a wired card
<Jordan_U> Gre2, Not on the LiveCD
<Gre2> Thanks!
<Synx_hm> I am having this exact same problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491173
<Gre2> er
<kayce> anyone know how to get a dial-up winmodem (windows modem) to work on linux?
<kthakore> CppIsWeird, on board ?
<zoexii> Gre2, yes, it is folder in your home directory
<CppIsWeird> no
<Gre2> ok
<Gre2> I'll try it
<Gre2> brb
<Gre2> :D
<kthakore> CppIsWeird, what is the make intel?
<ere4si> DSheperd: I would think ffmpeg is better from command line - takes some learning but they have a good mailing support
<Jordan_U> Gre2, You need to go to Places -> Computer to get to your hard drive from the LiveCD
<adamski84> ljl ubuntu has provided the driver already,will that be the most recent driver it has installed for me or do i have to use the driver i downloaded from nvidia?
<DShepherd> ere4si, ok
<ere4si> k
<Fer_re[xchat]> Which application I need to create hfs+ partitions under Linux. Hfs-utils can create only hfs, not hfs+ partitions.
<Gre2> Wow.  680mb
<Gre2> What do I do with a raw CD image?
<kthakore> Gre2, mount it
<jrib> !burn > gre2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<skullr> hi all
<kthakore> Gre2,with mount /path to file /media/folder
<asathoor> Gre2: burn it to a cd and boot from it
<jrib> kthakore: why? he wants to install ubuntu
<Gre2> thanks!
<skullr> can anyone help to reinstall my grub please??
<Jordan_U> Fer_re[xchat], parted can do it IIRC, so gparted and related tools should also be able to
<kthakore> jrib, oops talking to several ppl
<al1> salut
<al1> j'essaye de configurer mes routes en fait des sudo route add ...
<al1> mais si je fais un sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ça me remet mes routes comme avant. Y'a un .conf que je pourrais direct éditer pour spécifier les routes ?
<jrib> !fr | al1
<ubotu> al1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tyczek> it looks like ubuntu binary ati doesn't suppor hd 2600... Dunno what to do... I don't want to use Envy again.. . >.>
<Jordan_U> skullr, Did it get clobbered by windows?
<asathoor> Gre2: u could use Nero as a burner if you are using windows
<LjL> adamski84: use the driver from Ubuntu. even if it's not the very most recent (but i believe it is), it's the one that's been tested with Ubuntu. installing the driver from nvidia will have two downsides: one, it's not been tested with Ubuntu, and two, you'll break the package managing, which will mean a lot of bad things, including for instance breakage after a kernel update
<al1> sprry
<bliss_> well i get this error message from GDM -Xserver not found /var/lib/X:0 -audit -auth /var/lib/gdm: 0Xauth -nolisten tcp vt - thats it i have installed xorg
<skullr> yes
<Jordan_U> !grub | skullr
<ubotu> skullr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Drixx> beryl make my box unstable ... how to fix it ??
<Drixx> makes*
<cassiopea> Hey. Does compiz have a new designation? How do I start it once it's installed?
<Gre2> I am using Ubuntu and I do not have any blank CDs.  Can I put it on the HDD and run it from there?
<jrib> Drixx: don't use beryl
<kthakore> all, parle vous english
<jrib> !beryl | Drixx
<ubotu> Drixx: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Fer_re[xchat]> Jordan_U: gparted & parted can't create hfs PLUS, it can hfs only =(
<asathoor> Gre2: yes
<kthakore> all, je parle petite francais
<skullr> i tried everything i couldn;t find in google
<ompaul> bliss_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <<< that is the right way to do it
<Gre2> Super!  Thanks again!
<kayce> does anyone know how to get a dial-up winmodem (windows modem) to work on Linux?
<LjL> adamski84: you should *always* stick to software from the repositories when it is available. when it is not available, the second-best choice is to use .deb files specifically made for Ubuntu. when stuff really has to be installed manually, it should *never* be libraries or drivers, but at most end-user applications, and you should be careful to only install them in /usr/local or /opt
<CppIsWeird> kthakore: dont know the make of the card, what is the relevance of the question?
<Drixx> so shud i use compiz ?
<bliss_> ompaul: i do not want a desktop
<jrib> asathoor: how?
<kthakore> CppIsWeird, np most of them are supported anyway just cjheckin
<asathoor> Gre2: rightclick and choose open by filesystem
<kthakore> CppIsWeird, are u on a windows network with samba
<CppIsWeird> it works
<CppIsWeird> its working now
<asathoor> ;)
<bliss_> ompaul: the idea of xorg and build-essential was just to install vmware workstation
<DShepherd> ere4si, avidemux doesnt seem to be able to read flv files..
<kthakore> CppIsWeird, ok but samba on windows network generates lots of error if the config is not proper
<Drixx> ubotu: shud i use compiz ?
<jrib> Gre2: the easiest way is for you to burn it to a cd
<CppIsWeird> yeah, sure, but it wasnt used at all during the 18 days
<Jordan_U> Fer_re[xchat], :( looks like you're right, you can however copy and shrink another HFS+ partition, what do you need it for? ( I know that it's what OSx uses by default )
<Gre2> Okay, while that is downloading, does anyone know what the problem is with the video card?  Or is it just a bug with 7.04?
<asathoor> Drixx >> ubotu is a (ro)bot
<kthakore> DShepherd, avidemux neet grestream ugly plugins to handel flv I believe
<ere4si> DSheperd: ffmpeg will - but be prepared for some reading :)
<Gre2> I almost gave up and installed XP.  I get hives just thinking how close I was to the dark side again.
<DShepherd> kthakore, let me check that out
<bliss_> ompaul: i am not sure that i relly need GDM but the directory X11 is not there
<Drixx> shud i use compiz insted of beryl ??
<DShepherd> ere4si, ok. by the way the name is DShepherd, with the h :-)
<kthakore> DShepherd, ok let me I need it too
<ere4si> k
<rsk> Drixx: use compis fusin instead of beryl and compiz
<rsk> fusion *
<Jordan_U> Drixx, Yes, easiest way to do so is simply to upgrade to the newest version of Ubuntu, 7.10
<Drixx> thnx ..
<Jonny0stars> hello
<strav> now. anyone have a .deb of the 2.6.22 kernel using slab instead of slub?
<LjL> Gre2: for starters, you said you followed the instructions at the nvidia website - but you should *not* install the driver from the nvidia site, but rather use the one provided with Ubuntu. if it doesn't work, we can try and help you fix it, but using the raw driver from nvidia will only lead to further trouble mostly
<Jonny0stars> i have a VNC server setup and a ssh connection can i run a command on ssh to output to the VNC desktop ?
<DShepherd> kthakore, i seem to have gstreamer ugl already installed
<Jordan_U> rsk, compiz-fusion uses compiz BTW, it's a replacement for compiz-extras, not compiz itself
<kthakore> DShepherd, how about ffmeg and the rest of them
<Gre2> I tried to install the one from the nvidia website, but it never worked.  It said I was running an X Server and that I needed to quit the X Server to install the drivers.  Never could figure out how to do that short of killing all graphics and going to the text-mode
<ompaul> bliss_, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Gre2> So I updated my repositories and still no go.
<kthakore> DShepherd, have you considered converting to avi first I recently read a how to on flv to avi on ubuntu google it
<Fer_re[xchat]> Jordan_U: MacOSX-x86, but default installer's Disk Utility can't format any partition through unknown errors (but gparted do it withoiut any warnings)..
<kayce> can anyone help me? i'm trying to get my dial-up winmodem to work in Linux
<Gre2> I followed the books instructions to a T, as well as the installation instructions on ubuntu and when I rebooted, all I got was a locked up black screen.
<DShepherd> kthakore, ok. that is what i am trying to do. convert from flv to avi. so of course. :D, I have considered it
<cbx33> hey all
<Gre2> Hello cbx!
<Jordan_U> !illegal | Fer_re[xchat]
<Drixx> what is better compiz or compiz fusion
<ubotu> Fer_re[xchat]: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cbx33> how can i retrive the link speed my wireless card is runing at?
<Gre2> And thank you very much to all of you that are helping
<kthakore> DShepherd, oh ok I jumped in the middle there
<Jordan_U> Drixx, Compiz-fusion uses compiz
<Gre2> you are a godsend
<kthakore> DShepherd, let me find it for u
<Drixx> oh kk
<kthakore> DShepherd, here u go http://www.linux.com/feature/56642
<DShepherd> kthakore, i think ffmpeg -i file.flv file.avi should work
<kthakore> DShepherd, works for me
<Sharpie> does anyone know of anything like the gnome drawer applet? (one that works)
<kthakore> DShepherd, this is a script for ease of use just stick it in /usr/local/bin
<Farquad> how do i not have a xorg.conf file anywhere
<DShepherd> kthakore, sure
<Gre2> Doesn't Ubuntu need xorg.conf to start up?
<kthakore> Sharpie, there sould be one in the add panel applets dialog right click on a panel
<asathoor> try # locate xorg.conf
<Sharpie> kthakore: i asked for one that works
<Farquad> well i dont have one
<kthakore> Sharpie, it doesn't work for you? any error?
<Sharpie> kthakore: the gnome drawer applet takes about 2 seconds to open with compiz
<Farquad> all i get is /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<Gre2> I editted mine and borked it.  I couldn't log in to any account and took about 3 hours getting back to square one.
<kthakore> Sharpie, if you are using compiz regulary look in avant window navigator
<Farquad> and /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.roster
<skullr> why do i get this errror   /dev/sda3 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive???
<Gre2> So I don't recommend that.  :D
<Sharpie> kthakore: i want something like the drawer, not a huge launcher bar
<skullr> i ran grub-install /dev/hda
<ReS|UK> Messing with xorg.conf is only best if you have a backup so you can just rm the edited one.
<ompaul> Gre2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gre2> I did that many times, but for some reason, it never worked
<kthakore> Sharpie, hmm are u using ur own configurations for compiz or the defualt ones
<Gre2> The problem I ran into was that I have an on-board Video Card and my GeForce
<strav> kernel 2.6.22 with slab anyone?
<Gre2> and I think Ubuntu was only detecting the onboard
<ompaul> Gre2, cos you have to choose something else - try the "Vesa" or "nv" driver
<Sharpie> kthakore: custom
<Gre2> Is nv nvidia?
<skullr> why /dev/sda3 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<kthakore> Sharpie, do u have put on?
<skullr> can anyone help me please
<asathoor> skullr >> your problem???
<ompaul> Gre2, the OSS (open source software) version - and if you only installed in the last day then maybe a fresh install would be great if you can't get it right - but
<Gre2> Wish I could help Skull.  This is but day two of my Linux adventure.
<Sharpie> kthakore: no
<asathoor> skullr >> sorry saw i now
<skullr> i'm trying to restore my grub
<scragar> what DVD copying software(like DVDshrink) are there?
<Gre2> Was it eaten?
<MichaelSammels> On my laptop, when I run Ubuntu 7.04 / 7.10 from the LiveCD I get the following error:
<MichaelSammels> MP-BIOS bug 2854: timer not connected to IO-APIC
<kthakore> Sharpie, do u have anything from windows managaement on
<MichaelSammels> so I used the noapic and nolapic flags, but nothing is helping me at all. If I use either flag it loads up the BusyBox shell about 13 seconds after the Splash Screen is showing.
<skullr> and when i put the grub-install /dev/hda
<kthakore> Sharpie, click on Window Management on the left
<Sharpie> kthakore: almost everything
<skullr> i got this error /dev/sda3 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<Sharpie> kthakore: i'm not a noob =\
<kthakore> Sharpie, not trying to imply that
<Jarhyn> perhaps a goat sacrifice will help appease the gods to put the blue smoke back in...
<Gre2> Okay, just to reiterate, once the download completes, I will be able to run it from the desktop and upgrade to 7.10?
<ompaul> Gre2, you can boot the Live CD and then you copy the xorg.conf from the livecd into the /etc/X11/ directory on the hard drive
<Sharpie> kthakore: anyway, it's a known bug and i think it was in launchpad too, that's why i'm looking for anything similar
<kthakore> Sharpie, check ur windows rules and check if any of the feils have panel on it
<Brownster> skullr, r u trying to restore the mbr from a live cd?
<ompaul> Gre2, you should - as long as your machine is running okay now
<Gre2> It is, off the CD
<skullr> yes
<kthakore> Sharpie, I know I had this problem too
<Gre2> I can't run it off my computer because of the video card.  It locks up at the black screen
<Sharpie> kthakore: any of the fails?
<ompaul> Gre2, then you are not upgrading are you - you are doing a fresh install
<Gre2> I would assume so
<kthakore> Sharpie, Bascially compiz was trying to move the panel applet arround
<Gre2> I think
<Gre2> maybe
<Sharpie> kthakore: and anyway, no, no panel
<skullr> Brownster, yes
<Gre2> not so sure
<skullr> Brownster, i'm trying form a lived cd
<Brownster> skullr, mmm 2 ways to do this
<kthakore> Sharpie, hmmm
<skullr> Brownster, please
<kthakore> Sharpie, that was the thing that cose my panel drawers to be slow
<MichaelSammels> No help?
<Jarhyn> just remember, the blue smoke means that you have angered the gods
<skullr> Brownster, ???
<Brownster> skullr, u can boot from the live cd to the grub menu then use the grub command line to
<Brownster> skullr, im typing!
<Sharpie> kthakore: not for me
<kthakore> Sharpie, my advice would be to check all of you compiz affects and see if any of them affect your panel
<Nanim> !
<SpookyET> Is there a logical volume management solution for ubuntu?
<Gre2> Forgive my ignorance, however, I have the CD in the drive, I'm in Gnome with the little Install icon on the desktop.  The DL is 1% from... nm, it's done... if I double-click on it, will my computer blow up?
<Brownster> skullr, hang on
<skullr> Brownster, i did that
<Gre2> I sure hope it doesn't because I still have half a bag of Cheez-Its left and I don't want them to end up wallpapering my computer room.
<Sharpie> kthakore: i set compiz to "extra" and the problem remains, it's not my settings that caused it
<Brownster> skullr, did u use the grub prompt to auto discover the installed kernels?
<Jack_Sparrow> skullr: please identify for Brownster how your partitions are setup on your machine..
<kthakore> Sharpie, then I have no clue without seeing any error outputs?
<tofaffy|laptop> !kde
<Gre2> Gonna click it...
<Gre2> wish me luck...
<kthakore> DShepherd, did that work out?
<skullr> how??
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Sharpie> so, again, does anyone know of anything similar to the gnome drawer applet?
<Jack_Sparrow> skullr: Are you dual or single booting?
<kenan> Does Pidgin have a personal message feature like in MSN?
<skullr> dual booting
<Sharpie> kenan: no
<wallacew> Quick question: troubleshooting a tv tuner card. I get error messages on my bootup
 * TuX_Claudiu is Away, Reason: ( watching mouvi ) | Since: ( Sunday, December 16, 2007. 21:27:34 ) Xlack v2.1
<Jack_Sparrow> skullr: that is the type of info he will need.. and what version of windows etc..?
<skullr> ok
<ChromeTiger_> with Compiz-Fusion,  how do i make the cube visible when switching,  when i switch it just flips the desktop to the next  vwm
<wallacew> Quick question: (sorry, hit enter) troubleshooting a tv tuner card. I get error messages on my bootup (turned off splashy), they quickly flash past. How do I find a log of the bootup messages? Is there one?
<skullr> Brownster, hda1=windows hda3=linux
<astro76> wallacew, dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> skullr: Single drive or  dual drives...  did you lose grub after reinstalling windows etc?
<robdig> wallacew: dmesg
<asathoor> d
<Gre2> Hrm.  Okay Linux pro's:  nothing happened.  It opened the Archive Manager.  Do I need to extract the 7.10 iso file?
<Jordan_U_> !ccsm | ChromeTiger_
<ubotu> ChromeTiger_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<skullr> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> skullr: Basically, better questions make for better answers...
<kathan> I've added a route (route add ...) but when I reboot the change is lost. How can I make the change permanent ?
<astro76> Gre2, right click it, burn to cd
<Ttech> Hi,  I need help, I want to play dvd's I innstalled the libdvdcss2 lib but it still won't play.
<skullr> sure
<Gre2> No CDs astro.
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | skullr
<ubotu> skullr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wallacew> astro76, robdig: brilliant, thanks
<Gre2> Can I run it from the computer.  Some said yes, some said no
<ChromeTiger_> ubotu:  i have and i cant figure out what setting or settings i need to enable it
<Jack_Sparrow> skullr: Did you read through that link.. it covers exactly what you need to do
<kenan> How come when im listening to music, once a day the songs randomly dont play anymore and the icons for mp3's turn to blank pieces of paper, after that, nothing opens anymore and I cant shut down because i dont geta response when i click the button at the top right of desktop so i am forced to restart manually
<Jack_Sparrow> later people.. game is back on....
<skullr> i have surfed more 4 hours
<cleaton> Gre2, what are you trying to do?
<skullr> and tried everything i found
<tony_math> ChromeTiger_: How are you switching desktops? Does the cube rotate?
<Gre2> Fresh Install or upgrade to 7.10
<mular> hey how long does it take on average to rip a dvd to your harddrive with k9copy?
<astro76> Gre2, err you can, might be easier to just upgrade then, or pick up some cds ;)
<Gre2> I downloaded it off the Ubuntu site, however I'm on the LiveCD and not an actual run of i
<Gre2> it
<ChromeTiger_> ctrl+alt+arrow    default keys,  and no the cube doesn't display   just flips desktop to next
<Brownster> skullr, there are 2 ways to recover i believe, there is an easier way i think which im trying to find a link for because
<Jack_Sparrow> skullr: Did you read the link I just gave you.. specifically that link....  also look at super grub repair live cd...
<Gre2> Is it possible to run it from the HDD and if so, how/where do I need to put it?
<Gre2> It is currently in iso format.
<astro76> !install | Gre2
<ubotu> Gre2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cleaton> Gre2, if you don't really have things you want to save i recomend fresh install. Upgrades can cause problems sometimes
<mular> with ubuntu 7.10 and a sata drive.. is there / do I have to enable DMA to get faster dvd ripping/burning?
<tacone> How to lower/raise (gnome) volume from shell ?
<Brownster> skullr, if you boot from the livecd u have to mount a number of important directories before u run grub install and i expect u missed this stage?
<rsk> tacone: alsamixer
<poningru> quick question anyone know if ubuntu has a /dev/disk/by-label thing?
<phyz> ChromeTiger_, click both buttons on the desktop (it might be button 2 also) to get the cube
<Gre2> I have zero I want to save.  Built the PC yesterday and have been going for about 13 hours with Ubuntu and I am still at square 1
<tacone> rsk: thx !!!
<kenan> How come when im listening to music, once a day the songs randomly dont play anymore and the icons for mp3's turn to blank pieces of paper, after that, nothing opens anymore and I cant shut down because i dont geta response when i click the button at the top right of desktop so i am forced to restart manually
<skullr> i guess so
<ChromeTiger_> both ?
<poningru> Gre2: whats wrong?
<phyz> ChromeTiger_, yeah left and right simultaneously
<lnxkde> guys
<cleaton> Gre2, have a ubuntu 7.10 cd?
<Gre2> Video Card
<Gre2> No, I don't
<Gre2> I bought 7.04 yesterday
<Synx_hm> Is mdadm on the live cd?  I need to clear out an old raid-0 to reinstall but the install cd wont let me delete it
<Ttech> Bought?
<lnxkde> I have a pc without CDROM and I need to instal linux and windows on it
<Gre2> Well, I bought a book that it was in
<tacone> oh
<skullr> Brownster, i mount hda1 hda3, typed chroot
<lnxkde> how can I set up a server for instalations on mu ubuntu machine?
<Gre2> Huge book
<ChromeTiger_> lol  just  flips  desktops   extrememlllly  fast
<Gre2> I think I'll start a nice bonfire with it with all the help it's been.
<tacone> Gre2: how much did you paid?
<cleaton> Gre2, then you can do a fresh 7.04 install and then just upgrade
<cleaton> that should be fine
<poningru> !install | lnxkde
<ubotu> lnxkde: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gre2> $49
<crdlb> ChromeTiger_: ctrl+alt+mouse_drag
<tacone> gre: you can install and upgrade, but it will take a little more time :-)
<phyz> ChromeTiger_, they hold still for me until i move the mouse and then they move at a relative speed to that
<Ttech> !?
<Roman123> The user entry in my /etc/sudoers file is missing. Can someone post the correct syntax of the line. Thank you very much.
<Gre2> Okay, so I just did a fresh install, just DLed the 7.10 iso file to the LiveCD desktop, where do I go from here?
<lnxkde> thankx
<poningru> Gre2: yeah what trouble with install are you having?
<makuseru> hi, when i try to run a program called dguitar i get this error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48476/ what does it mean, how can i fix it?
<poningru> Gre2: ah gotcha
<Gre2> No CDs to burn to
<cleaton> Gre2,  you don't need to downlaod the 7.10 iso to upgrade
<Brownster> skullr, see this howto, u need to mount 'dev' and 'proc' for grub to see your disks as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<poningru> do you have a usb stick?
<Gre2> ah
<Gre2> how does one go about it then?
<cleaton> !uppgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uppgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ChromeTiger_> crdlb:  ok  that moved the desktop around  but im only looking at one side  of a cube  like
<poningru> Gre2: install 7.04
<tacone> gre2: the easiser path is install 7.04
<Gre2> Got it Pon
<schasi> good evening
<poningru> Gre2: then just upgrade
<tacone> then upgrade
<Gre2> Installed it about 5 minutes before I got on here
<skullr> Brownster, let me see
<Brownster> skullr, but i was trying to find the easier way of doing this
<crdlb> ChromeTiger_: join #compiz-fusion
<cassiopea> Hey. I have two installations of linux on my machine, but every time I boot into ubuntu and then into my other linux installation, the system time is two hours late. Where can I set ubuntu to consider the system clock as the local time?
<poningru> !upgrade | Gre2
<ubotu> Gre2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ramza3_> is there a hard drive you would stay away from.  Eg., maxtor or western digital?  Also, can linux suppor the 300-500 GB drives?
<mular> anyone know why totem won't play dvds but VLC player does?
<skullr> Brownster, thansks any way
<ChromeTiger_> k
<tacone> you should see some notice about a new distribution available in synaptic.
<tony_math> ChromeTiger_: The cube has to  be enabled in compiz-manager. System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.
<poningru> ramza3_: yes it will support all those drives
<BjoeHrn> Hey
<ChromeTiger_> tony_math:  it is
<Synx_hm> How can i remove an old RAID-0?  The text install cd wont let me del the old md0 or add a new one, ive whipped out the partition table a number of times
<ramza3_> poningru, you like maxtor or WD?
<Brownster> skullr, i think there is an easier way
<poningru> mular: it has libdvdcss built in iirc
<Gre2> sudo !upgrade?
<tacone> ChromeTiger_: how many desktops do you have ?
<skullr> Brownster, i'll see this one
<BjoeHrn> When I use the fglrx driver I can activate the desktop effects. Can anyone help me to activate the effects?
<tacone> you need 4 to see the cube.
<Brownster> skullr, ok
<poningru> ramza3_: wd if new, maxtor if the drive is made before 2000
<poningru> Gre2: go to that website it tells you how to upgrade
<fabr> Anyone who knows some C language and can help me with a tiny problem?
<poningru> !dvd | mular
<ubotu> mular: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<docgnome> fabr: I'll try.
<skullr> Brownster, i tried this
<skullr> Brownster, that didn't work for me
<fabr> docgnome: Okay, let's get in #helpmec, since I'm not identified ^.^
<poningru> mular: that should hep you play dvds in totem
<Gre2> Doing it now
<piotruntu> hello guys
<yubwyub> what do i press to see the cube ?
<Jordan_U_> mular, totem is not great for DVD's, I would go with VLC / gxine /mplayer
<tacone> Gre2: great !
<Gre2> *crosses fingers*
<fabr> yubwyub: ctrl+alt+mouse tilt
<Jordan_U_> !ccsm | yubwyub
<ubotu> yubwyub: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tacone> yubwyub: ctr+alt + drag drop
<Brownster> skullr, r u mounting root, proc and dev before chrooting?
<tony_math> ChromeTiger_: is "Rotate Cube" also checked in compiz-manager as well?
<sYn_0n3> sup fellow ubuntuers
<yubwyub> fabr "mouse tilt" ?
<Gre2> So, once 7.10 is installed, how do I go about resolving the black screen problem with my video card?
<piotruntu> When I try to play flash movies Firefox crashes after a while. I got the adobe flash thingy.
<poningru> Gre2: black screen problem?
<fabr> yubwyub: yeah, like click and drag.
<Gre2> I've tried getting nvidia drivers, but I haven't had much luck
<fabr> docgnome: /poke
<poningru> Gre2: whats the problem?
<tacone> yubwyub: ctrl+alt+ left mouse button pressed and move the mouse
<skullr> Brownster, how do i unmount chroot??
<docgnome> fabr: sorry. was afk for a second
<fabr> docgnome: Okay, let's get in #helpmec, since I'm not identified ^.^
<yubwyub> thanks tacone
<Brownster> skullr, u dont, type exit
<tacone> yubwyub: works ?
<Gre2> Yea, I am using a brand new GeForce 8400GS, but so far, I can't get it to work.  When I updated the drivers it just loads to the black screen and stops
<Jordan_U_> skullr, "exit"
<Gre2> I see nothing, I can do nothing
<Gre2> When I took out the video card and hooked the monitor into the onboard POS one, it ran fine
<tacone> Gre2: which videocard you have ?
<Brownster> skullr, mount in this order, root, then proc then dev then chroot
<sethk> Gre2, try using the "nv" driver
<windego40> hello all
<mular> does 30min dvd rip times seem "average"? using k9copy
<Gre2> GeForce 8400GS, and I will have to try that Seth
<tacone> Gre2:
<yubwyub> yep it works :-)
<sethk> Gre2, that's an open source driver that supports nvidia but does only 2d.  that will tell us whether it is, or isn't the driver
<Brownster> skullr i take it grub worked ok then it got hosed?
<tacone> Gre2: try restricted drivers section
<windego40> i was wondering if anyone could help me getting ubuntu 7.10 boot from my usb drive
<poningru> mular: what do you mean rip?
<Gre2> Tacone: Restricted Drivers?
<tacone> yubwyub: nice !
<sethk> Gre2, I have a new machine at work with an 8600, and I had to use the driver from nvidia's web site to get 3d, but that's rare.
<tacone> System>administration->restr..
<gandhii> Is there a gui program for handling par2 and/or p7zip?
<piotruntu> When i use firefox, i always get no response when im at a site that uses flash (youtube). i have adobe flash installed but people said downloading it through firefox is what gives it the problem, how do i fix all of this?
<makuseru> hi, when i try to run a program called dguitar i get this error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48476/ what does it mean, how can i fix it?
<poningru> mular: dude keep it in the channel
<sethk> piotruntu, actually, that's backwards.  downloading it through firefox is what usually makes it work.
<poningru> mular: how big is the dvd? double layered?
<RoDoX> piotruntu: the same problem here...
<piotruntu> hmmm
<poningru> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mular> not a double layer cd
<piotruntu> i tried getting it througth teh mozilla plugin page and I got a link to the adobe page downlaod instrall and then crash
<tacone> !wmv
<poningru> mular: does it show up as 9gigs or 4.7?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mular> well the dvd that I am ripping is double layer, but I am shrinking it to 4.7
<BjoeHrn> Use anyone fglrx and the desktop effects?
<Gre2> "Your Hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<Gre2> Does it matter if I am running off the CD right now?
<Gre2> See, here's my main problem:  I install 7.04 off my CD, reboot, and it locks up unless I load with a safe graphics mode, which is from the cd.
<gandhii> ubotu: yea.. but not rar's..  or par's for that matter
<poningru> piotruntu: what are you trying to do?
<poningru> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<piotruntu> fix the plugin for flash I guess
<tacone> Gre2: it's because you don't have the card plugged in I guess
<Gre2> See, here's my main problem:  I install 7.04 off my CD, reboot, and it locks up unless I load with a safe graphics mode, which is from the cd.
<gandhii> thanks
<piotruntu> because it makes firefox unresposive when I try to go on youtube and sucj
<sethk> Gre2, if it says "does not need restricted", then either the repo nvidia driver doesn't have support for your card, or it's misidentifying your card.  I think the nv driver may be what you need.
<Gre2> And I have the card plugged in.
<shamas> can somebody help me with screenlets manager?
<cleaton> Gre2, use the safe graphics while you upgrade to 7.10
<Gre2> Thanks Seth.  Do you think 7.10 will see my card
<tacone> Gre2: sigh
<RoDoX> pitruntu: i did it as well, and then I uninstalled FF. Once i already had automatix2, it got the MPlayer for firerox and the flash plugin but it still didnt work
<Gre2> Tacone: I know.  approaching the 14 hour mark.
<tacone> Gre2: i guess 7.10 improved support
<sethk> Gre2, yes, since it finds my 8600, I believe it will find your 8400
<shamas> I'm getting an error: unable to connect or launch daemon, some values may be displayed incorrectly
<Jummy> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser, but when i type /usr/lib/mozilla he says it's an invalid path oO
<Jordan_U> !automatix | RoDoX
<ubotu> RoDoX: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<sethk> Gre2, obviously, each new version supports newer cards
<RoDoX> although ppl in here says that automatix2 is not recommended...
<poningru> Jummy: what are you trying to do
<atlef> !automatix | RoDoX
<tacone> Gre2: anyway 7.10 is worth an upgrade routine :-)
<Gre2> I hope so.  I was getting rather mad and with my old XP computer, I went through 4 mice in the 3 years I've had it.  Didn't want to lose one on the first day of Linux.
<sethk> RoDoX, a lot of people have reported that automatix borked their machine.
<^^barbi^^> hey
<Dr_willis> automatix is highly NOT recommended. :)
<RoDoX> Jordan_U: yeah man, I got it and i read the article.. ;-)
<Jummy> i wannt to install flash plugin because i got no sound in videos @ firefox
<piotruntu> Rodox: u also have problem ?
<RoDoX> piotruntu: yeah
<Dr_willis> Jummy,  installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package yet?
<piotruntu> u tried the adobe plugin right ?
 * Dr_willis wonders if the flash 'bug' has been fixed yet?
<Jummy> Dr_willis: nope
<Dr_willis> Jummy,  its a must get. :) intalls java and a lot of other bits you will proberly want also.
<Jummy> i don't know anything about this package
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tacone> Dr_willis: i have no problems with sound in flash with 7.10
<Jummy> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cleaton> !upgrade
<RoDoX> i also realized that FF is too "heavy" on my machine...The browser consumes up to 76MB of ram with 2 tabs opened up...is that normal?
<tacone> but I had with 7.04
<Jummy> tacone: me to :D
<piotruntu> Is it possible to try Gnash in Feisty ?
<Dr_willis> tacone,  im referng to the md5 issue that showed up last week.
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tacone> RoDoX: yes :-(
<RoDoX> tacone: what about FF3 'gran paradiso'?
<RoDoX> have they (mozilla) fixed it? =P
<piotruntu> Is Gnash avaliable for Fesity Users ?
<tacone> RoDoX: i don't know, but I don't think they're going to work on it. FF works fine on newer computers
<Jordan_U> RoDoX, It's much better, get the Beta though ( Gran paradiso was the alpha )
<sethk> RoDoX, "normal" has no accepted definition.  There are other browsers available that are lighter weight, but I find that so many sites rely on heavy features that it's best to not fight the trend.
<tacone> RoDoX: try to disabled fast forward-rewind
<soldats> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Jasnation> hi, I am following this howto- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18106  -and have made the changes to xorg.conf. however, when I login, either the x server or GNOME crashes/restarts, and I am back at the login window. if I chose failsafe gnome as the session, I can login and see the desktop, but I can't really do anything because its failsafe gnome.
<Jasnation> any suggestions?
<piotruntu> how do i completely remove firefox and all the addons that came with it. When i install firefox again I dont want it to have adobe flash already installed on it, i want to install that separately
<Gre2> Great
<Gre2> Now I'm getting errors trying to upgrade
<Gre2> I'll copy and paste
<cleaton> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Muse> what do i install to get multiple codecs for videos and mp3s, since they are not working right now
<Gre2> Lost con again
<RoDoX> tacone: fast forward-rewind?
<utty> anyone know a key gen for hsfmodem to enable full speed
<Gre2> Update manager is locked
<tacone> RoDoX: firefox memorize past pages
<Dr_willis> piotruntu,  if you installed flash system wide. You need to remove flash system wide. Removing firefox wont remove the other packages
<tacone> you can disable that
<loko_loko> hola a tod@s
<loko_loko> que cuentan?
<tacone> also it seems they are working on the memory issue http://www.google.com/search?q=firefox+reduce+memory+usage&btnG=Search
<piotruntu> Dr Willis: whatd o u mena by wide ?
<danil> i get gibberish all over the screen when i try to run a ncurses (which is emulating termcap) program, after which i can't use the terminal anymore because all the chaacters are wrong. what's wrong?
<Jummy> but how to install a .deb package?
<Dr_willis> piotruntu,  if you used the flash deb packages.. you just isntalled it for everyobne
<RoDoX> tacone: but that happens only when the machine gets turned off accidentally...then it memorize the last pages you visited...right
<robdig> !es | loko_loko
<ubotu> loko_loko: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tdoggette> Is there a way to add thumbnail support to Firefox's file selection, either by modifying or replacing gtkfilechooser?
<tacone> RoDoX: no, rodox
<Muse> can somebody tell me. i remember a package to install that gets alot of codecs... what was the name
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Tyczek|PC> I don't know how to install that radeon hd ;/
<tacone> RoDoX: it keeps in mind the last 3-4-5 pages you visited in order to let you go back more fast (with the back button)
<piotruntu> how do i completely get rid of adobe flash ?
<tdoggette> Muse, w32codecs
<Dr_willis> piotruntu,  use the package manager - if thats how you installed it.
<Muse> tdoggette: how to get them.. also i remember another package name
<tacone> RoDoX: also watchout for the extensions you use, some have some serious memory leak http://kb.mozillazine.org/Problematic_extensions
<Jummy> Dr_willis: i downloaded the .deb file but i dont know how to install im a ubuntu noob
<Dr_willis> Jummy,  what .deb ?
<RoDoX> tacone: you know, i realized that even minimized, the 'firefox-bin' keeps screwing up my memory eating it so much...
<Jummy> Dr_willis: ubuntu-restricted-extras_10_sparc.deb
<Gre2> grr
<piotruntu> Dr Willis: I installed it in through firefox!
<Dr_willis> Jummy,  normally one does not download individual .deb files - you use the package manager. and let IT install the stuff.  You are wasteing your dime downloading that .deb manually
<cleaton> Gre2, what are you doing now?
<Brownster> Jasnation, when it crashes does the message mention using failsafe screen
<tdoggette> Muse, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<electro_> has anyone gotten wpa to work with gibbon?
<Gre2> Lost connection in the middle of a DL, now my update manager says "Software Index is broken - Run Synaptic"  click to run Synaptic - "Another Synaptic is running, wait for it to finish"
<poningru> Jummy: you are running it in spark?
<othinspear> hi can some one help me im trying to get audacity to work on ubuntu but im not getting any sound cooming out alll my other programs have sound and  iv try the obvious
<Dr_willis> piotruntu,  i have no idea then.  If it just installeed fotr that user. its proberly in the .firefox/.mozilla  dir.
<poningru> er sparc?
<tdoggette> Muse, google ubuntu codecs
<tacone> RoDoX: firefox is heavy. that's widely-accepted truth. you can only try to get things a little better. like http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Reduce-Firefox-Memory-Usage_4.html
<kbrooks> gandhii: i'm not sure if any program supports both, but http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Flinux.softpedia.com%2Fget%2FSystem%2FArchiving%2FPAR2GUI-23741.shtml&ei=tINlR6msCoHWgQK4x_n-Dg&usg=AFQjCNEWjlwoLclad8XL2vmwmKz7Z8liiQ&sig2=NP2E_FZy8wwBaEyQ7RgHVg could work for par2 and the archive manager supports it when you install the corresponding package
<cleaton> Gre2, i private messaged you,
<danil> !curses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Jummy,  sudo apt-get install THE_package_name
<danil> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kthakore> wols, sethk, I figured it out no more HAL errors cd errors w000t!
<kbrooks> utty: we cannot help with that in here.
<sethk> kthakore, did you find info in the logs?
<poningru> Daniel^: what are you trying to do?
<DShepherd> kthakore, yeah, it seemed to work
<electro_> raise your hand if your an ubuntu expert that knows how to get wpa please =)
 * Dr_willis takes a hammer to all wireless cards
<kthakore> sethk, no acutally there was no error I had fiddled with my init.d/rc to make boot faster
<Brownster> electro_, no ones gonna admit to that
<ryantmer> Long question: I have an old laptop (Twinhead Slimnote VX) which I put Kubuntu 6.06 LTS on. Worked fine, but no sound, and considering I want to use it as a jukebox, no good. So I installed 7.10, sound works now, but the touchpad doesn't work anymore! Anybody have any idea what the difference is between 6.06 and 7.10 in this respect, and any way to fix it?
<othinspear> i would like to know if i can turn ubuntu into ubuntu studion without reinstalling the whole system
<electro_> lol
<cleaton> electro_, wpa just works for me
<sethk> kthakore, ok ...
<kthakore> sethk, I swithced it back and no more problem apparently dbus was been started at wrong time in boot queque
<sethk> othinspear, I believe so, but I haven't done that specific transformation.
<Brownster> electro_, mine works ok, ive got an edimax card rt2500 driver
<Dr_willis> othinspear,  check the ubuntu-studio homepage/wiki/faq - proberly they have some repos you add. and a meta-pacakge you can install
<kthakore> DShepherd, awesome enjoy
<cleaton> electro_, i don't have to do anything special i have a intel chipset wireless
<electro_> i have wpa installed but when i connect to my access point it continusouly prompts me for the passphrase
<DShepherd> kthakore, yeah. thanks for the tip
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | ryanakca This might be helpful
<ubotu> ryanakca This might be helpful: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mular> hey just wanted to thank you guys, should have came here sooner finally got my first dvd burned LoL.. one step closer to never going back to winxp ;)
<ompaul> !piracy | utty
<ubotu> utty: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sethk> electro_, that usually means the handshake is failing.  Trying using a hex key instead of a pass phrase.
<kthakore> DShepherd, np hey do u know how to get videos of veoh
<kthakore> DShepherd, or atleast the flv
<electro_> wpa will take hex?
<DShepherd> kthakore, veoh?
<RoDoX> tacone: thanks for the links. i'm gonna take a look at them right now...but i really think that mozilla should study this case a lot in order to make FF to become 'hungryless'...and the only addon im using is the mcafee site advisor...nothing that much heavy...5MB
<adamski84> how do i get my games to run in full screen mode with wine?
<kthakore> DShepherd, its like youtube but better
<DShepherd> kthakore, oh, no
<sethk> electro_, Yes, although I can't tell you the mechanics for it.
<Greg> cleaton?
<tonyyarusso> utty: While I wish they made the source available and free of charge, that doesn't make it okay to pirate the software, so unfortunately you'll just have to cough up the $19.99 and be glad it at least works.
<Greg> I got booted
<electro_> ok thanks, ill try that
<othinspear> ok im trying to figure out why audacity will not work  gi is there but iv got no sound
<Brownster> electro_, what card is it?
<scragar> anyone experienced this before? Rightclicking on my DVD drive and clicking Eject causes the message: "Unable to mount media. There is probably no media in the drive". And I am clicking Eject and not mount.
<crush_groove> bbl
<electro_> its a notebook and its the dell wireless 1500
<Jordan_U> RoDoX, You should honestly try FF3b1,
<cleaton> Greg, priv msg
<wems> is it possible to run ubuntu and windows xp on one machine and use the same file space?
<electro_> the card that has N
<sethk> Greg, does that mean you were able to start your machine, or you were ejected from the channel?   :)
<wems> so i dont have to have 2 partitions
<scragar> wems: not really
<mular> adamski84: I believe when I installed wine it was default in full screen.. but if you do winecfg in a terminal and hit graphical there are all sorts of things you can set
<electro_> oh does 7.10 have support for wireless N?
<sethk> wems, you can run from CD, but that's not really what you asked.
<wems> no its not, but is what i asked possible? :)
<wems> like lets say im in windows and i install a program, i basically want to be able to use that program in linux/also windows
<RoDoX> although its still in beta version i would like to...but only if you'd tell me that this scenario changes with this new version...
<othinspear> like the same hard drive yea
<wems> something like that?
<wems> ya
<adamski84> what games arew you ruuning mular?
<wems> so is that possible?
<wems> or how do i do that?
<sethk> wems, no, that's not possible.
<brylie> Is there a way to use OpenID or LDAP to allow users to login to an Ubuntu PC? Also, is there a way to limit a user's daily access to, say, 3 hours or so?
<mular> well I tried starcraft and that runs but very slow for some reason.. searched on the net for ages and couldn't find anything to help it.. I loaded up warcraft 3 and that runs flawlessly go figure
<scragar> wems: files yes, executables not unless you use something like wine to force compatability, and then the drive is different and will cause problems
<tacone> i am also looking for games that run fine in wine
<othinspear> from what i know no its not but im not shure
<tacone> any title ?
<mular> I tried to install something newer Call of duty 4 / gears of war but I couldn't get directx working right
<kthakore> has anyone gotten portal to run on wine
<othinspear> linux has better software anyway  just find a program to do it that was  made for your distro
<cleaton> tacone, warcraft 3
<electro_> can anyone confirm battlefield 2142 working on 7.10?
<cleaton> tacone, check the winehq
<tacone> cleaton: something more action oriented ? :-)
<sethk> mular, we have COD version 2 working in linux at work.  Haven't tried 4
<tacone> cleaton: ok
<poningru> brylie: yes
<othinspear> so can anyone pint me toward an audacity chat room
<poningru> just search for user quota online
<poningru> and search for ldap authentication ubuntu
<scragar> kthakore: not personaly, but I know it can be done
<mular> sethk, thats awesome.. I wonder why 3d movies run good but 2d <starcraft> does not lol
<shawnrgr> Is it possible to user the gnome-sound-recorder to record sound playing through my speakers?
<cleaton> tacone, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<sethk> mular, that I can't even guess about.
<kbrooks> gandhii: are you there? are you satisfied with my answer?
<Brownster> shawnrgr, why?
<brylie> ok, thanks poningru
<cleaton> tacone, steam works, with cs hl2, portal etc
<gandhii> yea,  thanks alot
<poningru> brylie: thats more of a sys-admin thing and not really very easily explainable
<kthakore> scragar, I know I check wine db but I keep getting a dx8 need by portal
<mular> sethk, have you figured out how to use a iso file as opposed to using the cd with wine? I have a nice big harddrive with all my cds backed up but then the game whines about cd not in drive so I had to download a no cd crack
<kthakore> cleaton, portal keep asking me for directx 8
<Brownster> shawnrgr, u could with a mike but why would u want to?
<shawnrgr> Brownster, i want to get a song from a youtube video
<brylie> poningru, would LDAP or OpenID be a better candidate for local login while allowing remote folder access?
<brylie> poningru, would LDAP or OpenID be a better candidate for local login while allowing remote folder access?
<shawnrgr> Brownster, but don't want to rip video then audio, then encode, then burn lol
<sethk> mular, I'll ask one of the gamers at work about that tomorrow.  Look for me here in the afternoon (New York City time)
<Brownster> shawnrgr, i see, :)
<DShepherd> where can i upload big files? (other than rapid share
<mular> ok will do thanks sethk :)
<shawnrgr> Brownster, could you help me accomplish this?
<scragar> kthakore: ask in the steam forums, I know they help linux users get their games running normaly(if you got portal in orangebox anyway)
<poningru> brylie: ldap
<piotruntu> Hey is there any program that will make your LCD display look better/sharper ?
<poningru> openid isnt meant to be an authentication system really
<Jasnation> hi, I am following this howto- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18106  -and have made the changes to xorg.conf. however, when I login, either the x server or GNOME crashes/restarts, and I am back at the login window. if I chose failsafe gnome as the session, I can login and see the desktop, but I can't really do anything because its failsafe gnome.
<Jasnation> any suggestions?
<brylie> OK, thank you poningru
<karolos> hello. I have a program runned in background with & now i want to take it back in foreground. how is that possible?
<ompaul> karolos, in the same terminal do >>       fg        << that is all
<othinspear>   /msg <#ubuntu sethk><im having trouble with getting audacity and other software to work righ can you point me toward an audio channel>
<mular> anyone know how I can fix some of my partitions.. they seem to umount themselfs?
<windego40> i was wondering if anyone could help me getting ubuntu 7.10 boot from my usb drive
<piotruntu> I am looking for a program to make my LCD more sharp??
<karolos> ompaul, -bash: fg: current: no such job that's what i get
<Jasnation> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ompaul> karolos, is the job finished?
<Tyczek|PC> Should I use Envy or is there another solution to force radeon hd 2600 to work? I don't have any idea. Even my old radeon 9250 works better ;)
<brylie> Is there a way to limit an user account's daily login time? Some people are 'bogarting' public terminals.
<shawnrgr> Brownster, can you help me with that?
<karolos> ompaul, i see it in ps -A
<ompaul> !envy | Tyczek|PC
<ubotu> Tyczek|PC: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Brownster> shawnrgr, ill msg u
<Tyczek|PC> binary drivers doesn't want to work :/
<othinspear>   /query<sethk><do you know of an auido channel>
<mular> anyone know how I can fix some of my partitions.. they seem to umount themselfs?
<karolos> ompaul, as i said seems it's still runnning as i see it in ps -A and it's Time is getting more and more each time
<sethk> othinspear, sorry, I don't.  Not to say there isn't one, but I don't know of it.
<Flare183> !repeat | mular
<ubotu> mular: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adamski84> anyone running WOW on wine?
<Vanden> Hi does anyone know if the live environment on the live CD for x86 and x86_64 are the same ?
<kbrooks> DShepherd, box.net
<ompaul> karolos, what is the command you are using?
<kbrooks> DShepherd, anything else you want?
<comicinker> where can I find ubuntu packages? (excluding the repos)
<MGalaxy> How can I set a .iso file as a repository?
<karolos> ompaul, "ps -A | grep name" and simple "fg"
<Brownster> shawnrgr, u still there?
<shawnrgr> Yes
<Flare183> comicinker:> getdeb.net
<kbrooks> DShepherd, i mean, is that one site enough, or do you want more?
<rico> hey, I have an iPod, but when I right-click on it's icon on my desktop I see "Unmount volume" instead of "Eject"
<DShepherd> kbrooks, not right now. well money works :D
<Flare183> rico:> same thing
<DShepherd> kbrooks, that's ok. let me check out this one first. if I need more then i will let you know
<shawnrgr> Brownster, yes i'm here. my nick isn't registered, can you still msg me?
<brylie> comicinker, some projects release .deb files for Ubuntu.
<Myrtti> rico: yyyyees?
<comicinker> brylie: not anjuta
<ompaul> comicinker,  http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool
<Flare183> rico:> just umount it and then unplug it
<Brownster> shawnrgr, ill try now
<DShepherd> kbrooks, is there anyone that i dont need to login to?
<ompaul> karolos, no what command are you chasing
<DShepherd> kbrooks, or signup.
<kbrooks> DShepherd, hmmm.
<brylie> comicinker, is anjuta a specific project?
<karolos> ompaul, what do you mean?
<comicinker> Flare183: thanks. sorry to say they don't have anjuta 2.2.3
<ompaul> karolos, what command are you trying to find - the clue must be in there
<shawnrgr> Brownster, hold on one sec
<Flare183> comicinker:> no problem
<kbrooks> DShepherd, http://www.mediafire.com/
<comicinker> brylie: it's a IDE, and the version in the ubuntu repos has a bug
<karolos> ompaul, i'm trying to  find john that program
<Ericl80427> Java doesn't seem to work on Firefox, even after downloading JRE, can anyone help me?
<john> you are?
<Vanden> Hi does anyone know if the live environment on the live CD for x86 and x86_64 are the same ? I'm asking because wireless worked on the live [x86_64] CD but not after install.
<dogfishguzzler> Do torrents pose any security risk to linux? Should I scan torrents before using them?
<shawn34> Brownster, ok, i switched to my registered nick
<DShepherd> kbrooks, ah, ok thanks
<moi> hi
<brylie> comicinker, perhaps try the forum for Anjuta. What type of IDE is it?there might be an alternative.
<ompaul> karolos, I still have not got the answer I thought i was asking for, so what exactly is the command line you were running that you put an & after
<[IoD]JoeBlack> Hi, i just moved much files from hdb1 to hda6 via ssh, well, "ls -la" now gives just one folder on hda6 :-( There should be plenty folders. Suprisingly, "df -h" gives 99% used for hda6 - where are my folders?
<karolos> ompaul, oh ok i did "./john --restore &"
<comicinker> brylie: in the IRC they said: try to find a package. or compile. but I already tried to compile with no good results
<kbrooks> MGalaxy, mount it, and put the path to the repo from the cd in /etc/apt/sources.list
<brylie> othinspear, try /join #audacity
<tacone> ! patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ericl80427> Java doesn't seem to work on Firefox, even after downloading JRE, can anyone help me..?
<Dr_willis> Ericl80427,  how did you install java?
<brylie> ! anjuta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ThE_aLiEn_return> www.slideshare.net/guest16fd11/apresentacao-beebo-205002
<Jordan_U> Ericl80427, You need the Firefox plugin as well
<ompaul> karolos, strange my thoughts are that it should have worked - as in come to the foreground  you are in the same terminal I take it
<Dr_willis> Ericl80427,  you may want to install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package. It should get java installed and goind
<Ericl80427> I used the Synaptic Package Manager
<karolos> ompaul, hm? my mistake ... i exited the terminal and logged back again(through ssh)
<comicinker> brylie: its a c/c++ enviroment for gnome
<Ericl80427> I will try it
<shawn34> Brownster, are you still there, you should be able to msg me now
<Dr_willis> !find plugin
<ubotu> Found: abiword-plugins, abiword-plugins-gnome, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, gnumeric-plugins-extra (and 342 others)
<ompaul> karolos, you need to run screen for that
<xtknight> how does color management work in ubuntu?  where do i set the ICC profile for my display?
<Brownster> shawn34, just sent you a msg
<Jordan_U> Ericl80427, Install sun-java6-plugin
<brylie> comicinker, would a python IDE such as Boa Constructor help?
<ompaul> karolos, screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Ericl80427> Ok will do
<kbrooks> MGalaxy, do you know how to mount? by the way, if you insert a cd, a dialog box should show
<brylie> Python
<MGalaxy> kbrooks: how? u mean something like this: deb /home/mgalaxy/myDVD.iso ?
<kbrooks> MGalaxy, no
<Jordan_U> xtknight, There is a possibly helpful instruction on how to set the color profile @ wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<shawn34> Brownster, is your nick registered?
<MGalaxy> kbrooks: deb /media/cdrom2 ?
<brylie> comicinker, Eclipse has C++ extension
<Brownster> shawn34, anyway take a look at jack, no i haven't is that the problem?
<kbrooks> MGalaxy, you need to make the CD look like a directory
<rico_> hey, I have an iPod, but when I right-click on it's icon on my desktop I see "Unmount volume" instead of "Eject."
<Vanden> rico they mean the same
<hottis> rico_: and the problem was?
<comicinker> brylie: Eclipse rocks, I know...
<rico_> this is a problem to me because "unmount" will merely umount the volume (iPod will be stuck at the "Do not disconnect" screen), unless I "eject" (using /bin/eject) it myself
<Brownster> shawn34, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToQjackCtlConnections
<rico_> is there a way to change this?
<brylie> Try Boa Constructor / Python?
<karolos> ompaul, any easier way
<xtknight> Jordan_U, thanks.  i was wondering how to get image viewer apps like Eye of GNOME (eog, which claims to support ICC) to convert images to my profile for proper viewing.  i dont know how to tell Eye of GNOME which profile to use, and xicc, which is supposed to set the X-wide profile for a display,  doesn't seem to do anything
<Azrae2> lol hey im in!
<rico_> hottis: this is a problem to me because "unmount" will merely umount the volume (iPod will be stuck at the "Do not disconnect" screen), unless I "eject" (using /bin/eject) it myself
<Flannel> !repeat | rico_
<ubotu> rico_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rico_> Flannel, sorry, hottis was asking so I repeated it :)
<MGalaxy> kbrooks: when i mount it at /media/cdrom2 it looks like a directory, doesnt it?
<xtknight> Jordan_U, the GIMP however does properly read my profile and the results are as expected
<kbrooks> MGalaxy, add that dir e.g. "deb /mnt/point ./"
<adamski84> does wine run the games well?
<adamski84> does it run world of warcraft well?
<Dr_willis> adamski84,  it can run SOME games well
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<rico_> adamski84, some games. check out wine's appdb for the fool scoop.
<rico_> bleh, full scoop
<jamp> /dns $nick(#,$rand(1,$nick(#,0)))
<ghostknife> I have a .deb file. What do I do with it to install/use it?
<Dr_willis> ghostknife,  what .deb ? sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<rottie_> maybe transgaming would be a better choice for a big commercial game like wow?
<rico_> ghostknife, you can double-click it from the file manager, or if you prefer the commandline you can use dpkg -i <filename> to install it
<holotone> For some reason, my laptop has decided that the my unprotected wireless network is running WPA, and won't let me connect. All other computers see the WAP correctly as unsecured and allow me to connect. Even rebooting does not resolve this problem - Any suggestions?
<tacone> ghostknife: usually double clicking in nautilus  works fine .-)
<ghostknife> Oh, double click. Not used to that ;>
<Flare183> !wpa | holotone
<ubotu> holotone: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brylie> Is there a way to limit an user account's daily login time? Some people are abusing their access to public computer terminals.
<Dr_willis> quinttubbple-alt-shift-meta click! :)
<Flare183> holotone:> that might help with the wpa too i think
<eTranquility> Hi, can anyone help me with installing fonts in gnome? I've tried to copy them into fonts:///, but it tells me the files already exist and ask whether I want to replace, skip, etc. I know they don't already exist, I've just downloaded them. Did I miss something?
<ghostknife> rico_: Dr_willis : when I use dpkg it tells me that the whatever is in use, because I'm installing something through synaptic p.m. Can i have it ignore this, as I only want info on this package file
<Dr_willis> ghostknife,  close all other package manager tools...
<Dr_willis> install one thing at a time.. using one tool at a time
<rottie_> adamski84: yes, it's on the game list of cedega, so it could work: http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=4870
<mluser-home> Hello everyone.. I need to revert to an earlier version of flash (flashplugin-nonfree), how do I do this with apt-get or apttitude?
<rottie_> cedega is much easier to implement then wine
<ghostknife> Dr_willis: I figure that, but they are busy. So I wanted to know if I could force it to ignore the database. Does it really need to use it?
<cleaton> but cedega isn't free
<RoDoX> tacone: applied all tips from the page you told me and this is what i got: 50,7MB(w/ 2 tabs) instead of 76,3MB -- :-)
<rottie_> adamski84: better link with screenshots: http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3518
<tacone> rodox:  nice !
<rico_> if I want to use a new version of WINE, what's the best way for me to do this?
<RoDoX> tacone: yeah mn...thx! XD
<lifeforms> Q: Hi all.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 6.06 LTS into VMware, but it consistently hangs installing packages during "Retrieving file 61 of 64"... When I Alt-F2 into the busybox shell I can see an aptitude zombie process.. I've retried 2 times but to no avail.. Any tips on how I can debug this situation?
<tacone> you're welcome
<Vanden> Holotone: what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<holotone> Vanden: how do I check?
<ghostknife> rico_: download+compile ?
<Vanden> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ghostknife> rico_: maybe, download+build .deb using same switches/patches/options in the original one that comes with ubuntu?
<altu59> I am running jeos inside vmware
<altu59> I have installed rails
<altu59> but I cannot access it from my host computer on port 3000
<tuna> Is there any easy way to recursively mass rename all files in a folder to lowercase?
<brylie> lifeforms, are you choosing to install 6.06 because it is LTS?
<rico_> wine has debs? ok
<Vanden> Hi does anyone know if the live environment on the live CD for x86 and x86_64 are the same ? I'm asking because wireless worked on the live [x86_64] CD but not after install.
<altu59> or access apache on port 80
<rico_> let me check then :)
<altu59> is there something I have to configure? iptables?
<lifeforms> brylie: yes, that is correct
<lifeforms> I like to be conservative
<brylie> lifeforms, it might be a repo error/timeout.
<spyder> i need some help entering commands in the terminal it keeps telling me permission denied without asking for a password?
<lifeforms> brylie: the machine is configured without networking (well, it has network but no defaultroute).. do you think this could be the problem?
<Flare183> !root | spyder
<ubotu> spyder: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<adamski84> what is the best web browser for ubuntu?
<eTranquility> Can anyone help me with installing fonts in gnome? I've tried to copy them into fonts:///, but it tells me the files already exist in the folder and asks whether I want to replace, skip, etc. I know they don't already exist, I've just downloaded them. Did I miss something?
<Flare183> !sudo | spyder
<ubotu> spyder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Nvrnight> I have installed Ubuntu on a separate machine and I can't seem to connect to the internet with it, I am using a Linksys router, anyone know where I can find the help for this?
<spyder> ok thanks
<brylie> lifeforms, try gNewSense, it uses 6.06 files on a mirrored repository.
<lifeforms> brylie: the last line in Alt-F4 console is "Setting up ubuntu-standard (0.120)
<wols> Nvrnight: how is that ubuntu machine connected?
<brylie> lifeforms, what is your host OS?
<Nvrnight> into the router
<lifeforms> brylie: Also Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, however the 64bit version (guest = 32bit)
<mudore> sorry, I can'f find the correct model of sound card, to the "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" :( (inspiron 1521)
<brylie> lifeforms, might QEmu be a solution to try?
<spyder> is there a command or application to tell me how hot my system is right now?
<lifeforms> brylie: I hope not :> I'm working on a "production" server..
<wols> spyder: lm-sensors or mbmon
<mudore> How can Can I get the correct model of my sound card?
<wols> Nvrnight: not to where but HOW
<lifeforms> hmm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216686 seems to be describing the same problem!
<Nvrnight> through ethernet, cat5 cable
<tacone> lifeforms: ready-appliances of ubuntu 6.06 server exists
<mudore> any lead?
<brylie> spyder, gdesklets has a temperature app
<brylie> spyder, ktemperature
<wols> brylie: where does it get its info?
<NET||abuse> hmm, anyone know how i can copy a DVD film to i dunno, divx
<wols> Nvrnight: what network card?
<brylie> wols, I just did a synaptic search for 'temperature'
<RoDoX> tacone: ...lthough for some reason it keeps using the same amount of memory when minimized, as if it was maximized >/
<wols> NET||abuse: k9copy
<tacone> RoDoX: you can set that behaviour on about:config
<FluxD> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<wols> brylie: those apps only show the temp that lm.sensors collects
<Nvrnight> there's only one network card installed, it's not built into the motherboard, it's using a slot on the machine
<NET||abuse> wols, ok,, will that deal with ripping the protection?
<eTranquility> Can anyone help me with installing fonts in gnome? I've tried to copy them into fonts:///, but it tells me the files already exist in the folder and asks whether I want to replace, skip, etc. I know they don't already exist, I've just downloaded them. Did I miss something?
<lifeforms> tacone: maybe I'll try that one... thanks
<wols> NET||abuse: I don't know. it should, otherwise it's pretty useless
<NET||abuse> :) jus tried gnomebaker and it failed
<brylie> XEN sounds cool, I installed it but setting up guest OSs is VERY manual it seems.
<NET||abuse> or else i had a broken blank ;)
<sethk> allbert, the rule here is we do not abet copyright infringement ...
<tacone> rodox: http://www.solo-technology.com/blog/2005/12/23/quick-firefox-tweak-free-mem/
<brylie> Is there a way to limit an user account's daily login time? Some people are abusing their access to public computer terminals.
<sethk> s/allbert/all/
<Tyczek|PC> Allright potentially... I installed Ati binary X.Org driver. Should I only reset system after it or should I run any commands, edit xorg?
<sethk> brylie, look into quotas.
<unique> is ubuntu the linux that has 3d?
<sethk> unique, all linux has 3d
<brylie> sethk, disk quotas?
<Dr_willis> life is 3d
<Dr_willis> :)
<sethk> brylie, that might work; not much you can do without disk access.  Network quotas.  You might have to punt a bit to get what you want, but I think it's possible
<hottis> unique: you should first define what you mean by 3d
<brylie> sethk, I would like to implement disk quotas too.. with http access so that users can access their files remotely.
<spyder> anybody know how to fix problems with acpi?
<unique> is ubuntu the linux that has 3d?
<sethk> brylie, disk quotas are supported.
<brylie> ! disk quota
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disk quota - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<casdio> hi
<tacone> unique: you are talking about cube, flames, woobbyness and stuff ?
<brylie> ! quota
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !quota
<Brownster> unique, the latest version of ubuntu does have the 3d desk effects by default
<casdio> i don't have sound on my asus, can you hel me?
<unique> Brownster: is that with gnome or what?
<n-iCe> Hi how do I install gmake
<Brownster> unique, ubuntu has the gnome desktop by default but...
<spyder> sudo echo? not working?
<johnsky> I have an issue upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10. I have allocated a partition at the beginning of my hard drive specifically for /boot. Problem is, when upgrading, it needs to add a few things to /boot and I didn't plan ahead. Short of repartitioning that entire area of my hard drive, is there anything I can do? What files in /boot are necessary, and what can be eliminated?
<lifeforms> hmm, now that VM doesn't come up at boot at all anymore.. probably looking at a VMware issue rather than an Ubuntu issue
<Brownster> unique, nothing stops u installing all the kde desktop if you want and switch between them..
<MGalaxy> kbrooks: it didnt work, error message: "E: Malformed line 46 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)"
<Brownster> unique, or, if u want just kde u can download kbuntu
<sinthetek> a day or two ago i upgraded to gutsy and it seems to have re-implemented uuid (despite having broken fstab with it when i upgraded to edgy)
<Condoulo> So Ubuntu is getting a Visual refresh in 8.04, right?
<unique> Brownster: i just want that 3d stuff that i have seen...
<Brownster> unique, its a choice not  compromise :)
<spyder>  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points: Permission denied...can someone tell me what im doing wrong?
<Brownster> unique, lol, it looks good :)
<sinthetek> not sure if the fstab specifically is related, but now it seems gutsy cannot mount/fsck my /home for some reason
<cleaton> Condoulo, yes
<sethk> spyder, try using sudo.  Also, that's really bad practice, you should be using sysctl
<Brownster> unique, what r u using at the moment?
<n-iCe> Hi how do I install gmake
<Condoulo> cleaton- any ideas onto what those would be yet? Or is that still in the planning
<unique> xp
<wols> spyder: you tried to asccess it with a user that didn't have sufficient priviledges for that file
<spyder> sethk: what is sysctl?
<sinthetek> for some reason it says /home is already mounted eventhough it doesn't appear in /proc/mounts and such
<Brownster> unique, never used linux before?
<spyder> wols: im the only user?
<sethk> spyder, a program for setting, displaying, and modifying kernel configuration
<unique> Brownster: i have..
<cleaton> Condoulo, still planing, if you are interested in joining the discussion go to #ubuntu-art
<n-iCe> How is the package name?
<wi1> hi! how do i find out if my current sata drive is sata I oder II?
<Condoulo> cleaton- Ok. :)
<eTranquility> Can anyone help me with installing fonts in gnome? I've tried to copy them into fonts:///, but it tells me the files already exist in the folder and asks whether I want to replace, skip, etc. I know they don't already exist, I've just downloaded them. Did I miss something?
<wols> spyder: you never are on a unix system
<cleaton> Condoulo, sorry #ubuntu-artwork
<wols> heck not even on a windows system
<Brownster> eTranquility, are they true type?
<spyder> sethk: how do i get that and would it help me turn acpi off its malfunctioning
<eTranquility> Brownster: yes.
<wols> wi1: sataII does not exist. it's only marketing speak
<rico_> hey guys. how do I go about placing my /home into a new partition?
<sinthetek> i tried changing the uuids back to the regular device names in fstab and rebooted by that didn't help
<fabr_> Hello, anyone with some knowledge in C that can help me out? Thanks.
<sethk> spyder, it's already there (it's a command line utility).  Using it protects you from changes, such as the fact that the information you are talking about is system wide and is being migrated from /proc to /sys.
<spyder> wols: ok im new to linux/unix im use to windows where if theres one user its the admin
<Jack_Sparrow> rico_: I have a link for that.. one sec
<unique> Brownster: can ubuntu be installed from a floppy tho?
<wols> fabr_: ##C
<Brownster> eTranquility, im on a diff box (slackware at the mo) look in the path /usr/share/fonts/truetype or similar, just put them there
<sethk> spyder, I can't say, though, weather it will fix your problem, you'll have to try it.
<casdio> I have an Asus and Ubuntu 7.10. But i don't have sound... =/ Can you help me please?
<wols> spyder: there are a lot more users in windows too. never just the admin
<Brownster> eTranquility, did this and gimp / openoffice found them fine
<wi1> wols: ok how do i find out if it is 150 oder 300?
<rico_> Jack_Sparrow, I found a guide @ ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com, if that's also the ilnk you're referring to, hehe
<robdig> brylie: i found a link that may have info that will help, but i'm not familiar with either package https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2006-June/001490.html
<Brownster> unique, no
<eTranquility> Brownster: I'm not sure how to do this since I'm not root.
<Jack_Sparrow> rico_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<wols> wi1:  read the manuals for your controller and your harddisk. no matter that no harddisk on the market right now reaches even 100MB(s
<rico_> sweet. thank you. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<spyder> sethk: could you walk me through cause I just got lost...lol
<wols> wi1: so it doing 150 is just as pointless as it doing 300
<rico_> Jack_Sparrow, wouldn't modifying my partition table mess up my GRUB menu?
<brylie> Isn't Sabayon a Gentoo based GNU/Linux distro?
<Brownster> eTranquility, verify the path i just gave you then use, are the fonts zipped or archived, can u see the .ttf file extension?
<eTranquility> Brownster: And if it helps, I'm trying to install fonts for Inkscape. It's fine if Inkscape is the only application that sees them but I don't know how to do that either.
<RoDoX> tacone: it doesnt work. awkward
<wi1> wols:  there are no manuals, i gotta find out from the device manager or something
<rico_> I mean, if my GRUB refers to an OS /dev/sdb5 (for example), that number can change if I repartition
<eTranquility> Brownster: I've unzipped them.
<wols> wi1: there always are maunals, even when there only exist on the inerweb
<Jack_Sparrow> rico_: YEs, if you do not already have an extra partition.  it WILL mess up all uuids
<NET||abuse> hmm, my drive door won't open, i've tried right click and eject
<NET||abuse> and just clicking the hardware eject button,, what's blocking it/
<Brownster> eTranquility, then use command 'sudo cp filename.ttf /path/to/truetypefonts/
<wols> NET||abuse: something's using that drive still
<Jack_Sparrow> rico_: That is one of the reasons I try to always reconmmend people add a spare partition when they setup their systems
<wi1> wols: ok nevermind
<ogre> what do i type in terminal to update sources after editing sources.list?
<brylie> OK, I'll check those packages, thanks robdig!
<brobostigo1> ogre: sudo apt-get update
<eTranquility> Brownster: Thanks, can I do this for a whole folder? ie, if I have a folder of fonts to copy over?
<RoDoX> tacone: you know what? im gonna try out the new version and see if the problem continues..
<rico_> Jack_Sparrow, oh those too. shouldn't the part where I modify fstab to use the new UUIDs be in the guide? :b
<johnsky> NET||Abuse, tap on the door when it's trying to open, sometimes the motor gets stuck
<robdig> brylie: no prob, interesting question/application
<Jack_Sparrow> rico_: I think that guide might predate the use of uuid's
<dn4> the new adobe flash 9 sucks
<Brownster> eTranquility, yes but u need to get the command right
<dn4> they messed up flash
<Sihing> This is going to be hard to explain... but every now and then my ubuntu OS makes this "bum dah bum" sounds like something opened... it's very soft, and it raises in pitch, then other times it does the reverse, as if something had closed
<Sihing> any idea what that is?
<Brownster> eTranquility, r u familiar with the idea of absolute and relative paths?
<eromero> hi fellows, is there a way to disable ipv6 in a fesh install of Ubuntu Server 7.10
<NET||abuse> johnsky: nope, not doing the trick
<brylie> Yes, I have pretty much the same circumstance as the poster sf that thread. I wish for a unified login and HD/Time quotas and for the users to be able to access their files remotely.
<Brownster> unique, why do u need floppy cant your bios boot cdrom?
<brobostigo1> !ipv6 | eromero
<ubotu> eromero: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<LotharTBL> attempting to run the 7.10 live CD on a very old (1999) Palmax 1100 subnotebook. I keep getting stuck in a hdc: timeout  and hdd awaiting command
<casdio> can somebody help me with erro 22 in grub?
<eTranquility> Brownster: Very vaguely.
<LotharTBL> oops hdc: drive not reaqdy for command
<x-man> hello. i'm at trying to install ubuntu... after manually configuring the partitions, when i click next, it doesn't do anything... the mouse has a loading symbol but that's it...
<Sihing> casdio: I'm not exactly sure how to fix it, but i just booted from the live disk and reinstalled... it worked fine after that
<NET||abuse> ok, really having drive open issue here? is there a way to find what might still be using the drive?
<Sihing> casdio: you can also try booting with what's called a "super grub" disk
<NET||abuse> there's a blank disk in it at the moment.
<x-man> i'm going to try and manually partition drives first i suppose
<LotharTBL> is it? I am installing from the live CD the hdd has win 98 on it
<casdio> Sihing:  i reinstaled ubuntu 3 or 4 times, i instaled vista, i tried everything and error is the same =/
<casdio> what is the super grub disk?
<Brownster> eTranquility, k, worth reading up on :) before you start doing anything as root but in a nutshell, if you precede a path a / you are specifying an absolute path fromm the root dir, if you omit the / you are giving a path relative to the directory u are in
<soldats> NET||abuse, if it wont open on some drives there a small hole ubove the tray and you insert a paperclip and it should open
<eTranquility> Brownster: I tried "sudo cp /home/elizabeth/.gimp-2.2/fonts /usr/share/fonts/truetype" and got "cp: omitting directory `/home/elizabeth/.gimp-2.2/fonts'".
<eromero> brobostigo1: thanks
<Jaszbo> Hi room. I'm having a problem with my screen saver. It seems to be freezing and I have to do a cold boot. any help?
<pablin30> hi
<pablin30> how to install xfi driver in ubuntu 64 7.10
<pablin30> please
<Sihing> casdio: it's like a bootable media that allows you to use grub to boot
<unravel> eTranquility: use the -R flag with cp, will copy recursively.., including directories
<eTranquility> Brownster: Thanks, knew that, just didn't know what it was called...
<x-man> hmm... when in fdisk.. i can't create a primary disk size over 4500mb?
<casdio> Sihing:  where can i find that?
<Sihing> casdio: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<unravel> x-man: do you have more than 4500mb free?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaszbo: which screensaver.. and are you running effects?
<Ayabara> how can I prevent rhythmbox from starting when I connect my Creative Zen to an USB input?
<wols> x-man: you can
<casdio> Sihing:  tahnks
<Sihing> casdio: it'll teach you about how it boots and see how you can fix it
<Sihing> casdio: no problem
<x-man> unravel: i've deleted the other partitions.. i have 8gb
<Jaszbo> Yes I am running effects, jack
<lwizardl> hi
<wols> kst: 8GB contigoous free space?
<Jaszbo> I have compiz-fusion happening
<x-man> of course it hasn't been written yet... wols: how can you do it?
<Brownster> eTranquility, like this: 'sudo cp /path to fonts/folder/* /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ ' will copy all the files in the folder to the truetype folder but will not recurse into lower dirs, use the -r option for this
<lwizardl> besides devede whats another application to convert xvid to dvd?
<Jaszbo> Hold on I have to see which screen saver
<brobostigo1> ayabare:    menu system/preferences/preffered apps
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaszbo: Does it happen with effects turned off
<jgoo> Installed ubuntu 3d acceleration is fine -however can't get higher screen res- I read some stuff about it - I want to update the nvidia driver - what is better, ENVY or NVidia binary X.Org driver from the 'Add Remove Applications' ??
<x-man> wols: contiguous?
<Jaszbo> I don't knmow. Let me check
<brobostigo1> ayabara: menu system/prefs/preffered apps
<x-man> wols: i've about 8.5gb free
<Jack_Sparrow> jgoo: envy is a terrible idea
<wols> jgoo: both suck and neither is supported here
<casdio> another problem: my asus sound
<fabr_> Anyone with some C knowledge who can help me and a friend debug some code? :/
<casdio> i don't have ssound
<wols> jgoo: oops. the nvidia driver from restricted applications is. envy is not
<jgoo> wols / Jack_Sparrow : What is the supported method? :-) I am glad I asked now
<Jack_Sparrow> fabr_: This isnt the place for programming help
<wols> jgoo: the one directly from nvidia.com isn't either
<wols> !nvidia | jgoo
<ubotu> jgoo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ayabara> brobostigo1: nah. I have set amarok there, and rhytmbox still pops ut
<jgoo> aaah ok. restricted apps is... well, actually I selected 'restricted drivers; it said non of my hardware needed it
<Ayabara> up
<jgoo> although at that point - 3d acceleration was working
<casdio> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fabr_> Jack_Sparrow: Well, when I find the volunteer I will tell him the channel we are.
<n-iCe> how do i use gmake
<n-iCe> says command not found
<wols> jgoo: casdio realtek wired or wireless?
<n-iCe> what's the package name?
<wols> n-iCe: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<jgoo> wols: thanks for that, reading it for the second time today, but safe in the knowledge it is what I need :-)
<x-man> why is 4864 the default value in fdisk?
<Smegzor> I suspect there might be a conflict between my onboard sound and a new sound card, but how do I check this?
<casdio> wols: my plac sound?
<wols> x-man: maximum contigous freespace probably
<casdio> wired
<pablin30> 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<achandrashekar> Hey guys, im trying to compile a new atheros madwifi driver on my laptop, and when I do a make, it complains of a "no wireless extensions" - can someone help out?
<jgoo> o.k..... erm. turns out this nvidia card is a Radeon 9200... 0.o
<wols> casdio: k. HD audio or AC97?
<B4S3M> how can i reinstall CUPS manager
<eTranquility> Brownster: Finally, it worked, thanks so much.
<jgoo> lspci :p so I will follow that route
<rico_> is there a gnome/ubuntu equivalent for windows's sound recorder?
<wols> achandrashekar: full error messages please
<Brownster> eTranquility, :) pleased to help
<casdio> wols: no idea, i'm a noob... how do i se that?
<wols> casdio: lspci. pastebin output
<x-man> wols: is there a way to adjust it?
<TTilus> looks like i have this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-581541.html clean gutsy + nvidia-glx and nautilus dies and i can not login
<achandrashekar> wols: sure...lemme get on pastebin and do that.. one sec
<wols> x-man: gparted
<TTilus> any ideas
<pablin30> what this slab or slub
<pablin30> newbie in ubuntu
<H4v1s> anyone have ideas if Gutsy works with Radeon X1650... cause if I use fglrx driver it just freezes
<casdio> wols:  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<wols> H4v1s: it's vesa or fglrx
 * lukewarm looks into the distance
<wols> casdio: snd-hda-intel it is
<x-man> gtg bbl
<wols> casdio: not realtek at all
<H4v1s> wols: now I'm running vesa...
<achandrashekar> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48484/
<achandrashekar> wols: thanks in advance
<hhbcdxh> I run gutsy on 1650
<ChromeTiger_> in ubunut 7.10 how do i turn on multiverse and universe repositories,  or how to i know if i have them already turned on ?
<H4v1s> wols: y
<casdio> noob
<casdio> :S
<wols> achandrashekar: you haven't kernel headers installed
<hhbcdxh> works fine
<H4v1s> hhbcdxh, y
<Jack_Sparrow> ChromeTiger_: easiest is synaptic
<casdio> wols:  i have no sound here, can you heklp me?
<H4v1s> hhbcdxh: not rly;)  I use vesa driver
<jgoo> how do I revert back to the 'default' detected and set driver settings for my card? after installing it must have been using this 'default' driver for my 9200, and since I just want to see if it will support TV out, I want to try that (The nvidia is much louder!!)
<Jack_Sparrow> ChromeTiger_: or manually edit your sources.list
<wols> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<steelxenon> omg spam
<hhbcdxh> with default ago restricted driver
<casdio> wols:  thanks
<hhbcdxh> ati
<H4v1s> so witch driver should I use with x1650?
<jgoo> hhbcdxh: TV out?
<achandrashekar> wols: past the typical apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` is there anything else further??
<ChromeTiger_> jack_sparrow: in synaptic it just asks for   apt location there is no  check box like in earlier versions
<robert___> is there anything similair to emerald that will work on an intel card?
<achandrashekar> wols: because I performed that step already.
<wols> achandrashekar: custom kernel or ubuntu kernel?
<eromero> any ideas why a box can ping the outside world but not do apt-get install lynx ? nor ssh to any other box? ping seems to work fine it's a ubuntu server 7.10
<achandrashekar> wols: 2.6.22-14-generic
<shawn34> I'm unable to install firefox extensions with firefox 2.0.0.11 and ubuntu gusty, the signer window comes up, countdown ends and I click install. it disappears and nothing ever gets installed. any ideas?
<achandrashekar> wols: ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ChromeTiger_: you can just select everything in synaptic  ... remember to update.. the package lists
<wols> achandrashekar: then I wouldn't knoe. you can check the configure.log and the other configure* files
<wols> achandrashekar: but then you need to need to know some C
<wols> ChromeTiger_: are you a LS scene refugee?
<cyphase> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good, Linux-compatible audio device priced at around $100?
<achandrashekar> wols: I see...yeah..its a vmare to madwifi issue that doesnt work..the forums suggest a compile...so I tried it...lemme hunt arond a bit...thanks for the help.
<wols> cyphase: SBLive 5.1. costs 10-20$
<erisco> my logout/quit button is broken in gnome
<erisco> it locks up the system
<rpedro> hello
<wols> achandrashekar: how does vmware play into this?
<robert___> is there anything similair to emerald that will work on an intel card?
<ChromeTiger_> wols:  LS
<erisco> the only way I can shutdown is by doing sudo halt... and I can only logout by restarting gdm
<erisco> help :s
<wols> ChromeTiger_: deserter :P
<cyphase> wols: sorry, i wasn't clear
<MrObvious> Hello.
<ChromeTiger_> lol  i still use LS on Vista
<cyphase> wols: i meant an MP3 player type device :)
<Pelo> erisco, check in menu > system > admin > users make sure your user has permission to logout
<rpedro> I'm having trouble with 2d display speed on gutsy, with a nvidia card. Anyone know anything about this? it's only like this since I dist-upgraded from feisty.
<wols> cyphase: #hardware. anything that will show up as a mass storage device is fine
<MrObvious> Can someone tell me what I need to do to make a bunch of files I have a bootable CD?
<Pelo> rpedro, try reinstalling the driver
<wols> rpedro: maybe disable compiz
<robert___> is there anything similair to emerald that will work on an intel card?
<cyphase> wols: i know
<Pelo> MrObvious,  did you try to make one already ?
<cleaton> erisco, hm i had the same thing! :O but now it works again, i don't know what was wrong with it...
<Pelo> robert___, metacity
<erisco> cleaton, it occasionally decides to work for me
<steelxenon> 1265 users, holy
<Donka> can someone plz tell me how to turn DMA off on my dvd burner in linux
<DShepherd> how do i use mencoder to convert a quicktime file to avi?
<Firehazrd> can someone please direct me on how to enable mod_rewrite for apache2?
<erisco> Pelo, there is no particular option for logging out... I cannot shut down through gnome either
<Pelo> steelxenon, far from holy, more lke hellish
<stroyan> robert__:  I am using emerald on intel 945GM graphics.
<wols> Donka: with hdparm
<steelxenon> lol
<erisco> Pelo, it occasionally works though
<steelxenon> question after question
<cleaton> erisco, it always worked for me, just that it took like a minute or two to load sometimes.... and the stystem was locked during that time
<Donka> ok
<erisco> cleaton, really now
<steelxenon> you guys better simmer maybe you'll get an answer
<lukewarm> steelxenon 1266 now
<omar> ikkdftky
<rpedro> Pelo: I have tried both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new, and I checked a diff with a backup of xorg.conf I made before the dist-upgrade, and the file is exactly the same. I don't use compiz usually, but I ran it before and it worked fine.
<cleaton> erisco, now it works instant, i don't know what i did to fix it
<Pelo> erisco, I sometimes get a delay shuting down if I have some process still in the process of starting , like when I reboot rright after rebooting, if you get me
<steelxenon> biggest irc room I ever saw
<ChromeTiger_> can someone point me to a good tutorial for fully turning on   all repositories in Synaptic ?
<robert___> stroyan: can you geive me a quick guide on how to get it?
<omar> pussy
<Donka> Wols: I have 2 cdroms Im not sure what to type in for the label
<Pelo> rpedro, I can only suggest you attemps the binarie driver from the nvidia website
<wols> Donka: not label. device names
<steelxenon> hey omg
<wols> Donka: /dev/hdc or such
<steelxenon> When I start ubuntu I hear drums, what do I do?
<Jaszbo> Jack, you in here still?
<noobie1000> Hi! I'm new to Linux in general; please Windows is good but why Linux?
<cleaton> erisco, ok well instant wasn't the case ... but it's faster then before atleast. but i think it's still faster to open a terminal and do sudo poweroff
<Pelo> steelxenon,  get your ears checked
<steelxenon> xD
<Jack_Sparrow> yes but busy..
<Pelo> steelxenon,  seriously ,  menu > system > prefs > sounds
<MrObvious> Pelo: Yes. I had a UIF which I'm trying to wine MagicISO to make an ISO but it's a pain.
<noobie1000> Hi!
<Jaszbo> Oh ok.
<wraund> !language | omar
<ubotu> omar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lukewarm> ChromeTiger_ : simply man sources.list will give you a good guide and the repos you need
<steelxenon> im just acting like a noob
<Donka> wols: hrmm how do i figure out the device name for it?
<NET||abuse> hmm, what /dev/ file should my laptop drive be under?
<stroyan> robert_:  Install gutsy.  Use the System -> Preferences -> visual appearance menu to set "Visual effects".
<Jaszbo> Linux is free and just as powerful or more powerful than windows.
<wraund> NET||abuse: depends on the HDD to motherboard connection type
<wols> Donka: dmesg, the bootup messages for example
<steelxenon> I love linux and gnome
<noobie1000> Jaszbo: Wow
<ericl80427> My ubuntu for some reason won't boot, or is having problems.
<NET||abuse> wraund, just realised i could see the link to it with ls -l on /media/
<wols> noobie1000: sdX or hdX, some of those
<ompaul> ericl80427, have you installed it?
<Pelo> MrObvious,  did you try making one with gnomebaker,  it should only be a matter of getting the right kind of files on he cd,  with dos you needed a sys.com file or something like that to make it bootable
<wraund> NET||abuse: lol
<lifeforms> @responders: I 'solved' the LTS-in-VMware hangage by going into the busybox shell and killing the parent process of the [aptitude] zombie... then re-did the "software installation" step.. then it continued without problem
<Jaszbo> Truly. I use both windows and Linux, N00b, and Linux is by far more fun.
<stroyan> robert___: your nick is awfully close to robert_  ;-)
<ericl80427> yes,
<cleaton> noobie1000, it can also be a question of values
<ompaul> ericl80427, did it every boot since it was installed?
<MrObvious> Pelo: I'll try it. I extracted the files already but it's a pain. *sigh* I'll try gnomebaker and report back. I'll just make the ISO boot using qEMU to test to save making coasters.
<robert_> stroyan, you JUST NOW noticed? :P
<docgnome> noobie1000: It's free as in beer and, probably, more importantly, free as in freedom
<ericl80427> i went to turn on my graphics card so i can use Desktop Effects and when i restarted its not booting
<Jaszbo> Yes...Linux is a much more powerful operating system because of the freedom involved.
<ericl80427> yes it has
<erisco> cleaton, Pelo, ah ha... after I waited long enough the menu finally came up
<ericl80427> It's just a black screen
<erisco> cleaton, Pelo, it is a ridiculous amount of time though
<Pelo> erisco, just do a little check of the apps you have running , you might just need to get rid of one
<ompaul> ericl80427,  start a live CD - copy from it its /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the hard drive - do you know how to do this?
<robert___> stroyan: i still dont have much in the wa of emerald
<NET||abuse> ok, i cannot get my drive door open, does anyone know how to use an open command on the console?
<Math^> anyone know how to fix gutsy's bug with vga=791 ?
 * Pelo is hating java again atm 
<Math^> I get a black screen
<ericl80427> well i have a live cd thats how i installed should i boot from that?
<Jaszbo> I know this might be a little cliche, but I believe Jesus would use linux because of the principle behind it. That's it for my soap box.
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Math^
<ubotu> Math^: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Math^> ompaul
<ompaul> ericl80427, it would be useful then come back here
<Flare183> Jaszbox:> i agree
<Math^> its not working, becouse of some bug
<Jaszbo> Oh thank you flarebox
<ericl80427> ok, this is a different computer i can just have them both running
<Donka> k got it , thx wols
<NET||abuse> Flare183, i disagree,, he would probably use openBSD
<Jaszbo> Flare
<NET||abuse> freebsd,, or whatever it's called
<ompaul> Math^, and will suggest you look at that page and implement the options as it suggests there
<Jaszbo> Oh well, I mean something offered for free, niot necessarily Linux.
<Math^> ompaul: ok
<x-man> and i'm back.. got off because i was afraid the processor was going to overheat... wol: i used gparted to partition the hardrive.. clicked "install". got to the 'prepare partitions' part and it still does nothing...
 * Flare183 looks away in disgust
<NET||abuse> anyway,, i can't open my drive, i've a blank dvd stuck in there..
<Jaszbo> I think Linux or OpenBSD stand for something windows does not.
<NET||abuse> can some one helpe me ? :)
<x-man> wols: i find this odd because i've never had problems installing on this machine before
<stroyan> robert___: If you have the compizconfig-settings-manager package installed you can run ccsm to set many appearance options.
<NET||abuse> Jaszbo, well there's no argument that they both stand for some things that ms does not, though not neccessarily the same things
<Pelo> NET||abuse,  unfold a paperclip, look for a little hole jsut below the cd tray,  push the paperclip in very straight
<x-man> maybe suse has something which prevents ubuntu from overwriting it ;)
<NET||abuse> Pelo, nads.
 * Flare183 wishes that someone who create a compiz config manager for kde
<Pelo> nads ?
<x-man> Pelo: gonads probably
<Pelo> Flare183, you can run the compiz manager on kde , you'll just need a few extra libs
<lockd> x-man: i saw that before, but I think it was fedora having something that a later fedora wouldn't touch
<jgoo> GAH! I just got back to ATI driver, and my LCD looks burned... like the image is half onto the left... the resolution is back though
<gogzme1> Can someone tell me how to figure out what speed my network card is running at?
<lockd> x-man: so I doubt it's Ubuntu specific
<Pelo> x-man,  it still sounds suspicious
<jgoo> how do I get X configured, or re-auto-detected as it were?
<jgoo> I see a shadow on the left, and the top of the screen is brighter....
<Flare183> Pelo:> i know but my ccsm is buggy the icons for the buttons are missing
<jgoo> is this dangerous for the LCD?
<Pelo> gogzme1,  do you know the model ? look it up on line,  they are usualy 100 mbps these days
<jgoo> L192WS
<sethk> x-man, I think you can have confidence that suse isn't responsible.
<x-man> sethk: think you're right
<robert___> stroyan how do i get it its not showing up in synaptec and im sudo ap-getting it and its nto working
<jgoo> is there a way to 'auto re-run' x.conf setu?
<x-man> going to restart since i've already wrote the filesystem..
<jgoo> *setup
<sethk> x-man, not very helpful to say what it _isn't_, I know, if you can't say what it is
<x-man> don't know if that will help
<x-man> brb
<sethk> x-man, k
<Pelo> jgoo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jgoo> thanks Pelo
<backslash> hello
<ZeeO> hey guys has some one got adobe CS3 apps to work under ubuntu
<lukewarm> hello \
<ZeeO> wine only can do cs2 from what i have seen
<backslash> lol nice
<backslash> ;)
<backslash> how can i let a program start at a specific time ? e.g.  as alarm clock in the morning
<jgoo> I have an ATI 9200 - should I select 'at1' from this list?
<Pelo> ZeeO, ask in #winehq
<gogzme1> Pelo: Right, and I know it is a 100/10 card, and I get nearly 80mbps file transfer speeds between my file server and the same box when loaded into windows, but I am getting far less (and it takes a ton longer to move files) when I am in Gutsy
<soldats> backslash, cronjobs
<jgoo> Pelo: ? it gives me a longish list of drivers to choose from, for ATI there seems to be 'at1'
<backslash> okay?..
<Pelo> jgoo, try it , if it doesn't work , do it again and use the vesa driver
<stroyan> robert___: it is in the universe repository.  Look at the "Settings"->"repositories" menu item.
<Math^> ompaul: Ive looked on that page, but I already did it that way with vga=xxx, but it still gives me a black screen
<davro> man crontab
<backslash> soldats, where is the cron file ?
<backslash> okay ^^
<backslash> crontab
<Math^> ompaul: and I know this is a bug, becouse it was no prob with feisty
<ikonia> Math^: that doesn't mean it is a bug
<Math^> ompaul: so, I only need to know how to fix
<Math^> launchpad says its a bug :/
<ikonia> Math^: ok, so what does launpad say to fix it
<ompaul> Math^, and does it offer a solution?
<ompaul> Math^, show me the bug please
<Math^> something i already tried, but doesnt work
<ikonia> Math^: so if the official developer assigned to it has not got a fix working, how do you expect us
<Math^> ok hold on
<backslash> # m h  dom mon dow | what does this all mean ?
<backslash> dom mon dow
<Math^> ikonia: im just asking, maybe there are more solutions
<Jaszbo> anyway, I turn off my screensaver, and It is a conflict between compiz-fusion and the screen saver. How do I tweak my screen saver so it won't freeze up my machine.
<backslash> and so i have to write the # (comment?)
<Pelo> backslash,  minutes , hours ....
<gogzme1> What is roaming mode in the network settings?
<backslash> dom mon dow
<backslash> and # ?
<Pelo> backslash, you don't put a # in the lines you write yourself
<ikonia> Math^: not if it's not in the bug
<backslash> okay
<backslash> its just comment right ?
<jgoo> bloody hell it asks about keyboard layouts and other things... hrm
<Pelo> backslash, # is to comment out the line, in this case it is uses to give you the basic structures
<ericl80427> It doesnt boot with the cd.
<backslash> ok :P wasnt thinking damn
<backslash> and what about dom mon dow ?
<Pelo> jgoo, leave those as is
<Pelo> jgoo, when you don'T know the answer for sure , just leave the default answer or ignore
<jgoo> OK. what the heck
<jgoo> I just went into terminal on F1... came back, and the display is fine.
<Pelo> backslash, days of mont and mon, day of week
<rico_> anyone know compiz's syntax for window matching? :)
<Pelo> jgoo, restarting x is usualy the right way to do it ,  crtl _ alt _ backspace
<backslash> day of week ?
<jgoo> Pelo: hrm - what does that sound like? I ctrl-alt-f1, and back, and screen is ok.... \o/ and all, but I am still scared....
<Math^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930
<backslash> how do u write in red color
<Pelo> rico_, ask in #compiz-fusion
<backslash> ^^
<jgoo> Pelo: But I don't think I made any changes... :-/
<white_eagle> hello, I have problem running the original x-chat, when I try to open the app. two small windows appear for 3-4 seconds and the disappear and nothing else happens, I'm running gutsy and dl it from the repos
<Pelo> backslash,  that' just your irc client noticing that your nick is used in this line
<backslash> okay
<Pelo> jgoo, whatever
<white_eagle> in the moment I'm running x-chat gnome IRC
<ArthurArchnix> hi, I've got an .avi file that I want to burn to a dvd so that it's playable in dvd players. I basically want to create a dvd from video files. Just popped in to get some personal recommendations, software you've used or heard was good for this sort of thing. Or really bad.
<backslash> Pelo, what about DOW ? can u give a example... wanna just let it do once
<brophat> gentlemen, I want to install ubuntu on two hd disks but on live cd it gives me the option to install it on the entire disk of either one, but not both
<DShepherd> how do i use mencoder to convert a quicktime file to avi?
<Nvrnight> Can anyone give me some instructions on how to get on the internet through a wired connection on a linksys router?
<jgoo> I'd prefer to run an nvidia card in this machine, but my nvidia has a fan that sounds like a VTOL taking off during a storm
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: mencoder is fine for re-encoding
<Byr0n> hey
<Krumar> brophat, did you do the manual partitioning?
<brophat> Krumar no
<Pelo> white_eagle,  try removing your ~/.xchat folder and unintalling all xchat packages,  ( use synaptic,  completely uninstall) ,  then restart and sintall again
<brophat> Krumar in manual partitioning is that where I can run cfdisk?
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: so mencoder then something just like baker to put the vob files on the disc then is how'd you do it?
<Pelo> backslash,  day of week ,   1= sunday , 2 = monday , etc
<Krumar> brophat, if you select the manual partition you get the option to use the disks how ever you like, i have mine set up to run root off my raptor and home on my large drive
<backslash> Pelo, 1 is sunday ?
<white_eagle> Pelo: my system starts slowly, can I instead log off and then log in again without restarting?
<backslash> Pelo, so 7 is saturday ?
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: not quite, you may want to look at acidrip as a front end
<Pelo> backslash, man cron , or man contab to be sure
<timandjulz> I am trying to get my desktop configured.  I have a laptop with 1024x768 LCD and an external 1680x1050.  I am trying to have each monitor use its full resolution.
<timandjulz> Whenever I get the monitors working, it tries to run both monitors at the same resolution.  Is there a way to get the desktop to support different resolution monitors?
<brophat> Krumar ok seem like manual is what I want thanks. Hey can I run cfdisk from there?
<tony_math> Jummy: If you are sure you have the right .deb file and want to install it, use the command "dpkg --install <debfile>.deb"
<Pelo> white_eagle, I was suggesting a restart to make sure there are no related processes still running but it is not abslutely neccessary
<brophat> Krumar I guess what I am asking is will it format my hd from manual?
 * DzDK hils
<white_eagle> backslash: if you didn't knew the 7th day of the week is saturday and the first is sunday, NOT monday
<Krumar> brophat, yes
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: Yeah... just came across it after searching repos for mencoder.
<brophat> Krumar thank you very much have a great day
<Krumar> brophat, good luck
<backslash> okay.. thanks gotta keep this in mind ^^
<amitprakash> hi.. i copied my / partition to /dev/sda5.. an extended partition. then i edited grub to point to (hd0,5)... however linux doesnt boot failing while the loading progress bar and is unable to acees some driver using dickbuUUID.. anyone knows a fix?
<backslash> so
<backslash> if i just wanna let it start once
<brophat> thanks man
<backslash> at this date
<backslash> Pelo, what do i fill in?
<Pelo> backslash, what are you trying to start ?
<backslash> Pelo, to let it just start once, at the specific date
<sethk> amitprakash, is /dev/sda5 now your only linux partition?
<amitprakash> sethk, yes
<backslash> hmm dno something like amarok
<backslash> Pelo, hmm dno something like amarok
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> i have a drive that gets mounted twice on my desktop how can i fix this
<backslash> Pelo, just once, tomorrow morning at 05:40
<sethk> amitprakash, the    root=   parameter (on the kernel line) is /dev/sda5 ?
<backslash> 40 05 17 12
<Pelo> backslash, cron is for stuff you want that is recuring,  like antivirus and such,  running a gui app from it is recidulous
<amitprakash> sethk, yes
<sethk> amitprakash, make sure it isn't using that odd long string instead of a /dev reference
<backslash> ... okay...
<Brownster> sethk, isnt sda5 = hd0,4
<Krumar> lwizardl, have you checked you fstab file?
<backslash> Pelo, what should i use then ?
<white_eagle> amaroK, K3B, Konqueror, KMines, oh I hate that K letter in KDE
<sethk> Brownster, indeed, good catch
<amitprakash> sethk, as i said ubuntu starts loading but fails while loading something using diskbyUUID
<bliss_> which of these is the easy to use  irssi, epic4, scrollz, sirc, ircii
<Pelo> backslash, what do you want to do  ?
<sethk> amitprakash, I'm looking for something complicated, but as brownster pointed out, /dev/sda5 is (hd0,4), not (hd0,5)
<ericl80427> i got it to work some how but none of my programs or information is on there.
<amitprakash> sethk, i am soz. i set it to hd4
<robdig> backslash: if you want to run something once at a specific date/time, use the command at
<mluser-home> how can I have update manager ignore a specific update package, so that it never notifys me of it again?
<amitprakash> sethk, i am soz. i set it to hd0,4*
<backslash> Pelo, just start amarok tomorrow morning as alarm !
<backslash> Pelo, at ?
<Mba7eth> IS there any certificate for ubuntu ?
<marnanel> Hello. I want to switch to dvorak. I have gone to System > Preferences > Keyboard and selected "U.S. English Dvorak" as the default under the Layout tab, and pressed the Close button. Nothing happened. What should I do now?
<timandjulz> Is xwindows capable of having two monitors running in different resolutions?
<tacone> backslash: armarok let you do that by options :-)
<sethk> amitprakash, you mean it was already (hd0,4) when it failed?
<marnanel> Mba7eth: certificate?
<amitprakash> sethk, Brownster: as i said theres a problem with kernel accessing some driver using the DISK by UUID method
<amitprakash> sethk, yes
<SpookyET> How's my setup: http://aycu31.webshots.com/image/36830/2000072377155680415_rs.jpg
<Pelo> backslash, same time eacch day ?
<Mba7eth> marnanel: YES exams .... like ccna, msce
<backslash> just once
<amitprakash> sethk, ubuntu after a long wait kicks me a weird kind of console
<Tyczek|PC> i installed ATi binary from repo... then in terminal sudo ati-config -f -initial and now i have black screen
<backslash> Pelo, just once
<tacone> backslash: open it and set it
<gucci> hi experts
<mluser-home> is there a gentoo /etc/portage/package.mask equivalent in ubuntu?
<sethk> amitprakash, ok, I'm puzzled, though, because on Friday I did exactly that, removed the label and used "root=/dev/sda5", and had no problems.
<backslash> what ?
<eromero> is there a way to rename the network interfaces (i want eth1 to be eth0 and viceversa)
<joerlend> does software exist that can show how much power your pc is consuming at a given time?
<Brownster> amitprakash, sethk the uuid not too familiar with but wonder whether its changed and /etc/fstab needs modifying?
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: I've started doing ... something. We'll see if it works out. Thanks for the tips.
<backslash> Pelo, what ? at ? i read its man...
<tacone> backslash: wait
<gucci> i need settings grub to lilo
<gucci> help?
<Pelo> backslash, 0 7 17 12 * amarock /filename
<marnanel> timandjulz: yes, it is
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: changing any partition will change all uuid's on that drive
<sethk> Brownster, I think this is earlier in the process and /etc/fstab hasn't yet been consulted
<bliss_> which of these is the easy to use  irssi, epic4, scrollz, sirc, ircii
<marnanel> timandjulz: (xinerama)
<Krumar> gucci, what's your problem
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: weclome
<sethk> Brownster, however, you may be correct, and it's easy to fix, so ...
<timandjulz> Tyczek|PC: I have been having fun with ATI binaries.  Finally got mine working.  What chipset are you using?
<backslash> 0 7 ???
<crinkelite> I've got a noobish question, am In the right room?
<Pelo> backslash,  I think I am not sure ,
<backslash> 40 05 ?
<marnanel> crinkelite: is that your question? :)
<tacone> backslash: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Tips_and_Tricks
<gucci> i have xp n ubuntu dual boot
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow: indeed and now ubuntus loading some drivers using disckbyuuid.. so what shud i do
<sethk> amitprakash, does /etc/fstab point at /dev/sda5 for root?
<backslash> 5:40am
<Tyczek|PC> timandjulz: Ati radeon mobility hd 2600
<gogzme1> What does it mean for a network interface to be in "Roaming Mode"
<crinkelite> haha
<Tyczek|PC> :/
<mrga_cro> hi, can you tell me what is the best program for making music (like video dj on win)
<Pelo> backslash,  0 minute,  7 oclock adjut to whaever you want
<gucci> its grub loader
<Krumar> crinkelite, just go ahead and ask your question
<backslash> okay. ;)
<sethk> crinkelite, yes, but we have a rule, you only get one question   :)
<amitprakash> sethk, i dunno
<ericl80427> Pelo
<Krumar> gucci, what about the grub loader
<amitprakash> sethk, i will reboot and check
<kal228> i need some help with imwheel, xorg.cong, and my intellimouse explorer 3.0
<rottie_> sethk: :)
<Pelo> backslash, 0 min, 7 th hour, 16 th day, of the 12 th mont
<Pelo> ericl80427,  what ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: edit your fstab to reflect the correct uid's
<sethk> amitprakash, check it.  You should be able to get at it even from a console.
<wols> cdeszaq: it connects to the nearest AP it finds
<gucci> i installed lilo but i need some changes in lilo conf
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow: how do i find the uuid
<charlesg3> anyone familiar with setting up wmii? For some reason when I choose it as the session, it still just loads kde
<ericl80427> there was a problem booting ubuntu, so i booted using the live cd, now my informaton is all gone.
<crinkelite> i wanna know if you can move the couser in the terminal around the page so you can copy stuff out of it
<Krumar> gucci, what kind of changes?
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, I always use /dev and take the UIDs out, but that's probably because I'm a dinosaur  :)
<backslash> tacone, omg this is great ^^
<backslash>     Actually, thanks to the magic of DCOP you can easily do this. Simply set an alarm in your favorite calendar program and tell it to run the following command:
<backslash> %`kde-config --prefix`/bin/dcop --user USERNAME amarok player play
<marnanel> Mba7eth: there is, apparently. search google for "ubuntu certification".
<gucci> grub loader is ok
<white_eagle> how to install KDE in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda7
<sethk> crinkelite, yes
<backslash> tacone, ^^ thanks for the tip
<cdeszaq> wols: But what does that mean for eth0?
<Brownster> sethk, im with you on that , lol
<backslash> Pelo, thanks you too
<Krumar> crinkelite, you can highlight and copy from terminal
<Pelo> ericl80427,  are you in the live cd now &?
<crinkelite> good how
<sethk> crinkelite, do you mean a console, or a terminal in gnome?
<backslash> gonna test how it works :P
<backslash> bye
<ericl80427> and everthing i had, i dont want to reinstall everything all over again,and i only have so muh room on my hard drive
<crinkelite> yep
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, sethk, Brownster: thanks a lot.. will try to fix this :)
<ericl80427> no im on a difference computer
<Jack_Sparrow> sethk: Same here
<gucci> as i read in forums i must make lilo.conf
<Pelo> ericl80427, boot the live cd on that comp again
<rottie_> crinkelite: what do you mean how? you just move  your mouse
<wols> cdeszaq: that is uses dhcp to get a lease whenevre it has none
<timandjulz> Tyczek|PC: What I did was install ati drivers from ati's website.  Then used the command line: aticonfig --initial
<sethk> gucci, you need grub OR lilo, not both
<ericl80427> ok.
<timandjulz> But had to install from ati website
<crinkelite> sorry, without mouse
<ericl80427> then what
<Krumar> gucci, do you need to have both grub and lilo?
 * marnanel wants to switch to dvorak. I have gone to System > Preferences > Keyboard and selected "U.S. English Dvorak" as the default under the Layout tab, and pressed the Close button. Nothing happened. What should I do now?
<gucci> i rebooted but still grub loader starts not lilo
<Mba7eth> marnanel: Thanks .... I just wanted to know your opinion ..... is it good or I shall go with red hat certificate !
<sethk> gucci, run the lilo utility.  However, why use lilo?
<Tyczek|PC> timandjulz, But you did generate package or 1 option?
<Pelo> ericl80427,  you won't see your data in the live cd 's /home folder,  your data is in the /home folder of the ubuntu partiton of the hdd,
<gucci> i want lilo loader
<marnanel> Mba7eth: I have no idea. I am not a manager and will never be.
<ericl80427> yeah.
<cdeszaq> wols: so that is different than setting the configuration to "Automatic(DHCP)" ?
<Pelo> !enter | EVERYONE IN THIS CHANNEL
<ubotu> EVERYONE IN THIS CHANNEL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Krumar> gucci, i believe that is because grub is installed to the master boot record, so the computer starts it first
<sethk> gucci, that's a difference between grub and lilo.   with grub you just change the configuration file.  With lilo you have to run the "lilo" program after changing the configuration file
<Mba7eth> marnanel: What your not planning to grow up at all ?
<gucci> lilo is more googlooking
<timandjulz> Tyczek|PC: I followed the instructions on the ati website.  As long as I used the command line app I was able to make it work.  There was no package generation required.
<ericl80427> but if i only use the home cd, then how can i get to my partitions home foder?
<marnanel> Mba7eth: There is more to maturity than amassing power.
<ericl80427> folder*
<sethk> gucci, although, to be correct, you have to run "lilo" to install lilo over grub, and you have to run "grubinstall" to install grub over lilo
<ericl80427> if i use only home cd to boot..
<Tyczek|PC> timandjulz, ok i'll try
<Pelo> ericl80427,  your hdd should get mounte to the desktop
<sethk> gucci, anyway, if your lilo.conf is in the default location, just run lilo at the command line and it will overwrite the MBR
<Tyczek|PC> timandjulz, I was installing it by envy but 3d acceleration was crashing and movies too
<timandjulz> marnanel:  Thanks, I will check out xinerama.  :-)
<gucci> howto run lilo
<gucci> command?
<Krumar> gucci, open a terminal and type sudo lilo
<Pelo> gucci, install it from the repos
<Mba7eth> marnanel: Hey this is a men future ... not just power
<sethk> gucci, simple, you type     lilo      (as root, or    sudo lilo    as normal user
<gucci> installed bud
<timandjulz> Tyczek|PC: I'm not a gamer and not playing movies so can't speak to 3d accel working.  Good luck though.
<Jack_Sparrow> gucci: we all use grub... this is not the place to get lilo help..
<Sloppyunderfoot> Hi, folks.  Got a question about adding Ubuntu 7.10 to a Suse 10sp1 box and dualbooting?  Can you help?
<Tyczek|PC> timandjulz, allright, I'll try, thanks xD
<gucci> when sudo lilo it says Fatal: Cannot open: /etc/lilo.conf
<Brownster> Sloppyunderfoot, ask away
<Sloppyunderfoot> Thanks
<lukewarm> Sloppyunderfoot: its hard to know the answer without knowing the question first
<Krumar> gucci, is lilo.conf in /etc?
<crinkelite> anyone know how to copy and paste output from the terminal without using a mouse?
<gucci> jack u sure this is not the place?
<learninglinux> hey everybody, does anyone have experience with shorewall and/or iptables/netfilter?  i'm trying to set up shorewall, and need ipt_recent, but when i type "shorewall show capabilities" all of the netfilter modules come up as "not available"
<Sloppyunderfoot> Just not sure exactly where to tell suse to install ubunto to.
<ader10> are there any "fun" commands besides banner, cowsay, apt-get moo and aptitude moo -v?
<Pelo> Sloppyunderfoot, just intall ubuntu with the live cd, grub will see suse during the install and will make a boot menu with both os on it
<marnanel> crinkelite: it is possible using screen, if you have a few hours to learn how to use screen
<Sloppyunderfoot> I don't want to mess up the bootloader.
<marnanel> ader10: sl is awesome :)
<Krumar> gucci, i think grub is more popular around here
<crinkelite> where do i start?
<gaten> is there anyway to permanently disable join/part messages in xchat?
<Pelo> Sloppyunderfoot, how many hdd on this comp ? just make an empty partition for ubuntu to isntall on
<Pelo> gaten, rigth click the channe tab
<Krumar> crinkelite, you could do "man screen" to start
<gucci> ok man i will use grub lol wont insist
<gaten> Pelo: that only works until you close xchat
<OldPink> What's the best way to implement an "Update and Shutdown" option in Ubuntu? (currently using http://www.topicalmatt.com/14-12-2007/howto-update-and-shutdown-in-ubuntu )
<Krumar> gucci, why is it you want to use lilo?
<Pelo> gaten, ask in #xchat
<crinkelite> Kumar: man screen?
<Brownster> Sloppyunderfoot, if you want to leave the suse bootloader in tact u can install ubuntu and then grub to the install partition NOT the mbr, then manueally edit the grub.conf of suse to chain load the ubuntu set p
<gucci> more knowlege to wait
<ader10> marnanel: haha, sl is funny
<Jack_Sparrow> gucci: people here know lots of things, but we are a support room for ubuntu which every version has used grub.
<ader10> marnanel: any others?
<gucci> anyway krumar
<Krumar> crinkelite, that will give you the manual page to screen, the man pages are a great place to start learning
<Krumar> gucci,  what?
<ChromeTiger_> has anyone got call of duty 4 running on ubuntu ?
<Brownster> Sloppyunderfoot, has te advantage that both distros can update grub independently without messing up the other
<crinkelite> krumar: just google man screen
<crinkelite> ?
<marnanel> ader10: probably :) search around in aptitude. Can't think of any off the top of my head
<gucci> i will use grub i forgotten lilo from now
<marnanel> crinkelite: no, type "man screen" at a terminal prompt
<scguy318> !appdb | ChromeTiger_
<ubotu> ChromeTiger_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Krumar> crinkelite, in the terminal trype man screen
<crinkelite> sorry I get ya, thanx
<ader10> marnanel: search around in aptitude?
<lockd> for some reason grub gives an error code with a USB external hard disk attached
<crinkelite> ok
<crinkelite> cya
<Pelo> lockd,  which error code ?
<lukewarm> !microsoft windows
<AcidBurn> we should get 73 bots in here, making the user-count 1337
<Krumar> gucci, ok, good luck
<balzac_> hubba-ditty-bubba
<lockd> Pelo: i'd have to reboot to check
<gucci> thanks krumar 4 ur care
<ChromeTiger_> thnx
<Sloppyunderfoot> I have 2 hard drives on the computer right now, one is hdb and the other sda.  There's hdb1, hdb2, hdb3, hdb5, hdb6 and hdb7.  There's sda1 and sda2.  It looks like the hdb5 through 7 contain the Suse os right now.  also, hdb2 is /windows/C and /sda1 is /windows/D that I don't use.  Can I use the hdb2 for Ubuntu?
<lockd> Pelo: because I've never plugged it in at boot for ages - another minor quirk
<white_eagle> yes
<Pelo> Sloppyunderfoot, sure
<gucci> and other buds help thanks all
<ericl80427> Pelo, The only things on my desktop is Install and Examples
<Stargazers> Hi. I have problem with ISA-card 3c900B. It loads 3c509x driver on startup. But, network won't work. I do remove 3c509x driver with rmmod and after that install same driver with insmod and do ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 and network work. What can be wrong, why it doesn't work directly? And ideas?
<Pelo> lockd, without the error code I can'T do anything for you
<Pelo> ericl80427, menu > sytem < admin > gnome partition manager
<lockd> Pelo: well, I asked before with the error code, nobody could help
<gucci> sudo apt-get autoremove lilo..lol
<ericl80427> oh, i will try that
<lockd> Pelo: and also I'd have to reinstall grub :)
<Pelo> lockd,  I wasn'T around wwhen you did
<Pelo> lockd, we're done now
<jay> hi im trying to setup a dev environment on 7.10 using php5 apache2 mysql5... I need to get mod rewrite working for drupal... I tried enabling the rewrite module but it doesnt work... Does anyone know what i am missing?
<lockd> Pelo: no, I switched because of the annoyance, not so with X
<ericl80427> pelo, manager or editer..
<ericl80427> ?
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | jay
<ubotu> jay: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pelo> jay, you might get more help in ##linux for this
<ericl80427> i have editer..
<PriceChild> jay, I assume you just haven't enabled the module properly...
<Pelo> ericl80427, editor, I just made a mistake,
<PriceChild> jay, could you explain the steps you did to attempt to enable it?
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  i just installed 915resolution in ubuntu 7.10 and i've noticed that it freezes at time.  i'm running compiz-fusion.  any ideas?
<cyphase> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good, Linux-compatible audio player priced at around $100-$150?
<jay> PriceChild, I checked apache2ctl -M ti see if it works
<Pelo> ericl80427, that will detect your hdds, you can see if they are still usable and ifyou stil have partitions on them, if they are not mounted those partiton should get mounted to the desktop
<ericl80427> ok im in that now what exactly do i do
<PriceChild> jay, pardon?
<ericl80427> ok
<Felin> Ah, if anyone has time, I'm having a bit of trouble getting my Linksys USB Wireless adapter to work, as a warning I'm still completely new at this sort of thing.
<Sloppyunderfoot> Awesome, thanks much.  I thought it might but wanted to check "live".
<Pelo> ericl80427,  if they don'T get mounted automaticaly you now have the /dev/... info to mount them manualy
<KinPumpkinKing> cyphase, how come xmms isn't good for you? :p
<PriceChild> Pelo, btw most will usually say come back here as apache is customised in packaging heavily
<ompaul> KinPumpkinKing, no longer developed
<Stargazers> Anyone? Any ideas?
<Pelo> PriceChild, noted
<KinPumpkinKing> ometra, what would you recommend? I only use xmms...
<soccer_hawk10> hey.  does 915resolution not play nicely with compiz-fusion? can 915resolution be used with the intel drivers
<KinPumpkinKing> ometra,  sorry
<cyphase> KinPumpkinKing: because xmms isn't portable
<Brownster> Felin, how far have you got
<Creed> hijay, I was wondering what the best or most widely used FTP server for *nix is?
<cyphase> ompaul: actually, a new version was just released a while ago
<KinPumpkinKing> ompaul, what would you recommend, I only use xmms?...
<Creed> err sorry hijay, stupid autocomplete
<ericl80427> they are usable i would imagine, there is things on them..
<jay> PriceChild, To enable it I went into webmin > apche > global config > modules -- and then enabled the rewrite module
<Creed> Hi I was wondering what the best or most widely used FTP server for *nix is?
<lockd> cyphase: xmms is portable in one sense
<Felin> xD Nowhere, to be honest. I'm ashamed, but I couldn't get online, so I jumped bacl over to XP. I just finished setting up a dual-boot.
<PriceChild> Creed, use sftp
<learninglinux> does anyone have experience with iptables/netfilter modules, esp with shorewall?  i'm having a difficult time getting shorewall to recognize my netfilter modules
<soccer_hawk10> hey. does 915resolution not play nicely with compiz-fusion? can 915resolution be used with the intel drivers
<cyphase> lockd: how is that?
<ericl80427> it would be so much easier if i could find away to log onto my account
<PriceChild> jay, I've never used webmin... so how abouts we try the old fashioned way? :P
<Pelo> soccer_hawk10, ask in #compiz-surion
<ompaul> KinPumpkinKing, I use the default - rhythmbox  - and it works well
<lockd> cyphase: portable as in it can be ported to other OSes
<lockd> cyphase: not portable as in a portable device
<cyphase> lockd: right
<Pelo> ericl80427, do you have the ubuntu partition mo0unted on your hdd ?
<Neodudeman> how do i stop a terminal command if I run it from a launcher, and there's no terminal to Ctrl-C into?
<Pelo> ericl80427,  I mean your desktop ?
<Creed> PriceChild, I want to use ftp, this is for a hosting service...I don't exactly want to give out a shell (jailed or not) account to anyone wanting to FTP to their sites.
<cyphase> lockd: you know what i mean :)
<brobostigo1> xmms is potable, it can be recompiled to work on any unix.
<Brownster> Felin, hey no worries, first off whats the model
<brobostigo1> portable
<KinPumpkinKing> ometra, hmm.. I don't like it, though, but I guess that's my problem
<ericl80427> um, i dont think so im kindof new to Ubuntu
<jay> PriceChild, please advise on what to do the old fashioned way
<Felin> WUSB54GC, i believe it uses a Ralink chipset.
<PriceChild> jay, sudo a2enmod rewrite, then restart the apache service, and ensure your apache conf is allowing rewrite on whatever roots.
<Pelo> ericl80427, no folder on the desktop with disk 1 or disk 2 as the label ?
<ericl80427> yes
<ericl80427> i see that now
<PriceChild> Creed, an sftp account does not always imply an ssh account does it?
<Pelo> ericl80427, check in those   look for /home , and in site that your own home folder,  you can back up your data from there and clean install ubuntu
<jay> PriceChild, sudo a2enmod rewrite = This module is already enabled! and ive restarted the server already
<proximox> anyone got a link to a page listing all the ubuntu derivative distros ?
<soccer_hawk10> pelo, did you mean compiz-fusion?
<Creed> PriceChild, I still prefer to use FTP...why secure it when its internal only?
<Brownster> Felin, u in xp at the mo right? are u using encryption on your access point and if so wep or wpa?
<Neodudeman> how do i stop a terminal process if I start it in a launcher, without a terminal?
<PriceChild> Creed, on your head be it ;)
<Felin> No encryption, and yes, I'm in XP right now.
<ericl80427> so i found home, and in there is my account name
<Pelo> soccer_hawk10, #compiz-fusion yeah,  sorry if I did a typo
<PriceChild> jay, ok well that's good then.
<Creed> PriceChild, if I ask for an apple, I would like an apple, not be referred to instead accept a pear.
<badkitty> if I want to set up a web server is it better to set it up on my dekstop machine or on a virtualbox?
<PriceChild> jay, why do you say it isn't working... that's what drupal is reporting?
<PriceChild> Creed, if you ask how to enable the root account, i'm going to talk to you about sudo instead.
<soccer_hawk10> pelo, they've been unhelpful so far.  they're ignoring my question.  i assume that means that they don't know the anser
<soccer_hawk10> answer*
<Pelo> ericl80427,  that is your own personnal /home folder , with all your data and settings in it, back that up and you can reinstall and get evveryting back that you had, exectp the apps themselves
<ericl80427> how do i back up my information?
<ericl80427> ok
<jay> PriceChild, In drupal to enable clean urls using mod rewrite there is a clean url test. The clean url test wont work.
<PriceChild> Creed, I don't want to give bad advice... and helping running an unsecure server is bad advice.
<ericl80427> yes
<ericl80427> but how do i back that up?
<Pelo> soccer_hawk10, not every channel is as well attended as this one, you need to be patient or ask better questions
<lockd> hence why ftp is hard with an F to set up
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  It seems that xrandr does a better job than 915resolution on 7.10
<Pelo> ericl80427, doyou have an extra hdd you could use ? or a usb flash drive ? or a second cd/dvd burner on that comp ?
<ericl80427> flash drive i can use
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan, will it help me fix my screen resolution troubles? so far the only way i can get the resolution i want is by using it
<bab> I can get grub messages passed to the serial and kernel messages passed to the serial port but for some reason I can not get terminal messages passed to the serial port,  I cant even get  getty -L ttyS0 115200 vt100 to work !!!
<Creed> PriceChild, I simply asked what the best FTP server was, a lot of companies use FTP and I want to use FTP, not SFTP. SFTP I'll use if I access the server from the outside world but its a classroom server behind several firewalls and no access to the web whatsoever. I'm not worried about students sniffing the network and getting passwords and such.
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan, i've never even heard of xrandr before
<PriceChild> jay, Could you pastebin your /etc/apache2/httpd.conf please?
<Brownster> Felin, just checking how well its supported or not...
<Pelo> ericl80427, then copy the whole /home/username folder to your usb flash drive, then , clean install ubuntu , and copy the content back to your /home/user folder
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  It is very good with intel screen resolution.  Keith Packard, who works for intel has put much work into xrandr.
<dn4> is there a way to get a .pdf file read to you?
<badkitty> if I want to set up a web server is it better to set it up on my dekstop machine or on a virtualbox?
<Felin> No rush, any help is appreciated. This channel seems rather chaotic.
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan, do you have a link to a tutorial?
<Pelo> ericl80427, it is also a good idea to make your /home folder on a seperate partition, that way you can reiinstal the os and not worry about your data
<ericl80427> clean install as in double click the install icon?
<bab> so can some one help me get the serial console working?
<ericl80427> I could keep it on the flash drive no?
<jay> PriceChild, Oddly its empty
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan, will it work with compiz?
<Pelo> Felin, just ask your quewstion periodicaly and hope for an answer
<MrObvious> Pelo: Nope.
<PriceChild> jay, try putting what i just pm'd you into it and save it.
<PriceChild> jay, then restart the server
<Felin> xD I figured, but I was planning on waiting for a bit before asking again, and hopefully suring a lull.
<MrObvious> Pelo: I couldn't get it to boot in qEMU successfully.
<Pelo> ericl80427, then you would need to have your flash drive plugged in everytime you boot that comp
<ericl80427> for some reason its not not opening the drive..
<bab> I can get grub messages passed to the serial and kernel messages passed to the serial port but for some reason I can not get terminal messages passed to the serial port,  I cant even get  getty -L ttyS0 115200 vt100 to work !!!
<lockd> Felin: during a lull is bad, though
<eromero> is there a way to rename the network interfaces (i want to swap eth0 and eth1)
<ericl80427> or maye ill just wait a little bit longer
<bab> ericl80427, what drive are you trying to open
<Pelo> MrObvious, maybe you can find help on this in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Felin> Really? I imagine it would be better to give people time to rest.
<ericl80427> my flas drive
<ericl80427> flash
<bab> ericl80427, and it is mounted?
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  I don't have a simple tutorial pointer right off the top of my head.  It does work with compiz.  It is mentioned at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html.  But that is for dual displays.
<bab> ericl80427, mount
<lockd> does anyone know how to stop fullscreen apps using, say, Allegro from seizing all the keyboard?
<ericl80427> you mean in the computer..?
<MrObvious> Pelo: I've been searching there too.
<Pelo> Felin, you'll wait forever, there is no rest for the wicked
<MrObvious> Pelo: I'll figure it out.
<Pelo> MrObvious,  that 's pretty much all I have
<lockd> I would like to be able to press a keyboard shortcut and minimize it using, say, Windowmaker
<ericl80427> i had used it before ad it worked, but that was before i had problems booting
<bab> FloodBot1, hello
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  Basically, run xrandr to see a list of supported resolutions.  Then run it again to set a resolution.  The setting is retained on X server restart.
<white_eagle> how to install KDE instead of GNOME
<Felin> Aaaah, you guys must really like helping people, though. But it's a bit of a better reception than most other distros I've seen. A lot of elitism.
<Pelo> ericl80427, just plug it your usb flash drive now,  wait until it is mounted and then copy your /home fodler to it
<bab> I cant get the serial port working for ttys0 after boot but I got it working for grub and kernel messages, can somewone help me get it working, I have been working on this all day
<ericl80427> ok
<Brownster> Felin, looks like your card does work, when u boot into ubuntu, go to the network manager tool, does it list a wireless device? u can also check from a terminal with the command 'iwlist' does it return the name of a device with wireless extensions
<ericl80427> its been in there for like 5 minutes not doing anything
<white_eagle> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<white_eagle> thanks ubotu
<jay> PriceChild, I did that and the test page still doesnt work
<Pelo> ericl80427, what's been where ?
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lockd> Felin: but there is a lot of elitism if what you want to do is unsupported, though, remember that
<ericl80427> the flash drive into the usb port
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  I do have to rerun xrandr to get the --fbmm physical size setting back to where I want it after each X server restart.  That may be a "personal problem" with the 50" plasma I have a system connected to.
<white_eagle> yes, got it from the bot
<Pelo> ericl80427, check on your desktop you should be seeing an icon for it
<white_eagle> !thanks bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lockd> Felin: that's virtually everywhere
<Ademan> (g)mplayer always seems to spit errors at me about mp3lib or something like that, is there a way to disable this? it has yet to affect its usefulness
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan, sorry, my computer froze.  i'm currently looking at this thru my XP machine.  did you say things about xrandr that i've missed\
<Felin> Ok, before I go to reboot, I have one more question, an odd one. Someone I know mentioned the ability to switch between OSs with the Page Up and Page Down keys. How would one manage this?
<admin_> I just bought an SD card to play around with, I gotit mounted to my ubuntu laptop, changed the fs to FAT32 as I needed. Then after dissconnecting, using it, ubuntu will no longer mount it, if I try to mount it using the mount command it says bad superblock (the card still works, camera still stores photos and such on it)
<PriceChild> jay, could you pastebin /etc/apache2/apache2.conf too please?
<Brownster> Felin, also look at the output of  and make a note 'lshw -C network'
<timandjulz> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  I don't have a simple tutorial pointer right off the top of my head.  It does work with compiz.  It is mentioned at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html.  But that is for dual displays.
<Altrag> Hello! I am a new guy! I installed ubuntu a wile ago, and its great! but my windows partition stoped booting, not that I care too much, but I need to get some stuff, is there a CD recorder that can write files from my windows partition so I can back them up?
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  Basically, run xrandr to see a list of supported resolutions.  Then run it again to set a resolution.  The setting is retained on X server restart.
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  I do have to rerun xrandr to get the --fbmm physical size setting back to where I want it after each X server restart.  That may be a "personal problem" with the 50" plasma I have a system connected to.
<Brownster> Felin, not from a normal install, possibly from within a virtual machine
<timandjulz> Altrag: You can mount the partition with Windows on it and copy your files off.
<soccer_hawk10> okay, i'll try it.  do i need to apt-get remove 915resolution first?
<ericl80427> you know what, Pelo can i just reinstall it using the same partition?
<ericl80427> it tust seems a whole not easier and less of a burden
<Pelo> Altrag, just mount your windows partition to your deslktop and then you can use nautilus to copy your files, and gnomebaker to burn them
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  I don't see any reason you would want to  apt-get remove 915resolution.  Just don't run it.
<Altrag> Right, and how do I mount it?
<admin_> I just bought an SD card to play around with, I gotit mounted to my ubuntu laptop, changed the fs to FAT32 as I needed. Then after dissconnecting, using it, ubuntu will no longer mount it, if I try to mount it using the mount command it says bad superblock (the card still works, camera still stores photos and such on it)
<bab> no idea why my serial port does not want to work when booted
<soccer_hawk10> doesn't it run automatically?
<Pelo> ericl80427,  you can but the data in your /home folder will be eriased
<ericl80427> yeah i know
<wols> admin_: I wanted to help you here, but I don't want to be called dipshit
<ericl80427> but i just got it working earier today, the only thing to do is xchat and java
<ericl80427> JRE
<admin_> blah wols
<soccer_hawk10> that's what it seems to do to me... i ran 915resolution and then configured it to 1152x864 resolution and now it does it automatically
<Pelo> ericl80427,  that is why I have been trying to teach you how to save your data so you can recover it
<timandjulz> Altrag: give me a sec.  I am new to the desktop.  Can tell you how to do it from a terminal though.  :-)
<caoilte> quit
<ericl80427> thats all that i really put on it
<comicinker> I want to install a newer package from a different source. how can I do it?
<Felin> Ok, thank you. I'm going to go reboot and try those things. If it works Iwill return truimphant. If not, I come to ask for aid again.
<soccer_hawk10> it also no longer lets me use the "intel" drivers.  i have to use i810, which i've heard doesn't play well with compiz
<Brownster> Felin, good luck
<soccer_hawk10> since installing 91resolution, i've frozen three times
<Pelo> ericl80427, then by all means,  jsut clean install and no worries,  I thought you had stuff you wanted to save
<mangojambo> Hi there ... I look in forums and dont found nothing similar ... my sound card (ATI-SB450) on gutsy start working well.. but after a time, the sound became noise for a while and stop to work!!!
<Altrag> I have the whole night! :)
<ericl80427> well i know how to save it, i appreciate the help, but its not mounting the flash drive
<soccer_hawk10> prior to it, i let it run for a month nonstop no problems
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  915resolution doesn't do anything if you don't configure and initscript to run it.
<TheZealot> Anyone know if there is a way to get an old copy of nslookup? One perhaps that still allows zone transfers ie. the "ls" command?
<ericl80427> well, i didnt want to have to reinstall applications because im lazy :) but its not important data that i need really.
<soccer_hawk10> okay, well if that's the case then how is it that it automatically sets my screen resolution to 1152x864? i'm not trying to be a jerk, i just don't know how it doesit
<ericl80427> but i can use that same partition right?
<timandjulz> Altrag: Under the "places" menu, choose "Computer".  See if your windows volume is visible as "HDA1" or "SDA1".
<Slart> TheZealot: doesn't dig or host handle that?
<Pelo> ericl80427, you can just reinstll the apps from the command line if you remember what they were , you can do it with one line    sudo apt-get install packagename1 packagename2 packagename3 etc
<Keegan7390> I have a question, everytime i try to partition my hard drive on my laptop (inspiron 8000), it doesnt work, it just wont let me?? any ideas??
<Liquidfire-> woah :D
<Pelo> ericl80427, yes you can use the same partition
<Altrag> it is
<Liquidfire-> I love dream theater !!!
<Liquidfire-> o/
<timandjulz> Altrag: In my case, my windows partition was auto mounted.  I expect the same for you.
<TheZealot> Slart, yes, but I am familiar with nslookup, and it looks like BIND decided to remove the zone transfer option because nslookup is deprecated
<lockd> does anyone at all know of etswitch, and if there is a modern working version?
<timandjulz> Altrag: Open that folder and you should see your files.
<Liquidfire-> first time i'm listening to them on my ubuntu box p/
<timandjulz> Altrag: Then use what the other person suggested for burning cds.  Cause I haven't done that yet.
<Pelo> later folks
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  The 'apt-cache show 915resolution' points to /usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian for how the initscript is set up.
<jay> PriceChild, please see http://pastebin.ca/819325
<Slart> TheZealot: oh.. I guess they should have a source repository somewhere..
<ericl80427> hm, im not sure what partition i had made
<ericl80427> i paritioned 70 mbs..
<ericl80427> gbs*
<dharr> how do you pick what packages you want during installation?
<kst-> i'm trying to save a pdf file with inserted text by printing it to file with acroread.. but i cant open the file afterwards, any ideas?
<Altrag> ok, thank you!
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  You could put /etc/default/915resolution back to a default state.  Or you could just apt-get remove it....
<Slart> TheZealot: I guess you've seen this .. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/nslookup-ls-option-not-implemented-605679/
<Slart> kst: what are you trying to open it with?
<soccer_hawk10> i just apt-get removed it...  now it's rebooting
<PriceChild> jay, hmm that says that apache *is* reading your customizations from httpd.conf... maybe you need to tell it to enable it in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default perhaps...
<Jack_Sparrow> kst-: you cant just stick text into the middle of a pdf...  and get the pdf to open or print
<soccer_hawk10> alrighty, now i can just apt-get install xrandr and then run it?
<kst-> Jack_Sparrow not sure what you mean..
<Jack_Sparrow> kst-: pdf is not just a text file...
<ericl80427> hmm
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  yes
<kst-> Jack_Sparrow i opened the pdf, inserted my text, Print -> output as file
<kst-> but the created .ps file wont open :(
<Jack_Sparrow> kst-: what did you open it with?
<kst-> latest acroread as evince gave me problems
<negonicrac> does any one know how to read protected .pdf in ubuntu because on windows I have to use digital edition and I would like to find out how to do it in ubuntu
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan it appears as though i already have it
<soccer_hawk10> how do i use it?
<dan__> #it05.kth
<jay> PriceChild, im not familiar with how to do that... could you please explain
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  xrandr without arguments will list available resolutions.
<ericl80427> when i use an old partition as my partition, it says: "No root file system is defined. Please orrect this from the partitioning menu.
<Slart> kst-: have you tried installing ghostscript and opening it with that?
<PriceChild> jay, in the same way as the httpd... but I don't know whether its needed :/
<kst-> Slart will try although I think I should already have that one?
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan, how can i just test to see if it'll use a resolution that i want?
<Jack_Sparrow> kst-: ok.. I got you confused with another person.. my bad...
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  xrandr -fb <width>x<height> will set resolution.
<jay> PriceChild, here is the source of that file http://pastebin.ca/819340
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan, thanks, i'll give it a shot
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  "man xrandr" will tell all. :-)
<kst-> i will just print it at uni when i got a printer available.. but this sucks :(
<negonicrac> slart:sorry I will try that
<TheZealot> Slart: thanks for the advice. I figured how to do it with dig.
<Slart> negonicrac: huh?..
<PriceChild> jay, still, not completely positive, but maybe "RewriteEngine On" inside the second <Directory>
<negonicrac> nothing
<soccer_hawk10> xrandr -fb 1152x864 isn't doing anything
<kst-> Slart Jack_Sparrow if that is any help: ~$ ps2pdf /home/kst/Bewerberformular.ps
<kst-> This PostScript file was created from an encrypted PDF file.
<kst-> Redistilling encrypted PDF is not permitted.
<soccer_hawk10> do i need to restart x?
<Cpt_Qtek> Anyone else playing Eve Online ?
<Slart> kst-: ah..  well.. there you have it.. you're not allowed to do what you're trying to do..
<kst-> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  You should not need to restart X.  Does xrandr report that resolution as available?
<soccer_hawk10> when i try to use that command it just lists the -help stuff
<soccer_hawk10> doesn't do anything other than that as far as i can tell
<ericl80427> I cant partition.
<crinkelite> Krumar: That screens stuff looks a little complicated, all i want to do is to move the terminal cursor around the terminal output. So i could highlight the output of the ls command and paste it into the input field. I thought it might be already available with a hot key or something.
<AcidBurn> LINUS TORVALDS FTW!! LINUS IS JESUS!! OMG!! WINDOWS IS TEH ANTI-P00N!! W00T!!
 * micr H
<soccer_hawk10> do i need a --fb instead?
<jay> PriceChild, sadly that didnt work either
<Krumar> crinkelite, when you say terminal do you mean something you bring up in the gui or are you pressing atl F2 or something?
<PriceChild> jay, you've copied over the .htaccess file included with drupal right?
<jay> PriceChild, sure did
<dosnubbie> Bwa ha ha the power of Stock paper, knives and rubber cement
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  xrandr without options should report the current and available resolutions.  Where did your system's xrandr come from?  And what video driver is your X server using?
<dosnubbie> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/iggyII/SCAN0014.jpg
<scotta316> Hi all. Can someone tell me why Python starts when I boot up? It uses 100% of my processor until I kill it.
<std> When I pxe-boot ltsb over tftpd-hpa, on the client side it says "tftp open timeout". What is this?
<dosnubbie> To bad the transparency I used to protect the scanner bay from post dry sticky glue was dirty
<ericl80427> I cant partition.
<ericl80427> can anyone help me with this?
<crinkelite> Krumar: I'm talking about the terminal that comes packaged in applications\accessories in Gutsy Gibbon
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan: hang on, i'm gonna try something
<Jack_Sparrow> ericl80427: try the gparted livecd...
<std> When I pxe-boot ltsp over tftpd-hpa, on the client side it says "tftp open timeout". What is this?
<Krumar> crinkelite, ok, now what do you want to do with it?
<PriceChild> jay, grr :/ Could you get a report from php (i forget the exact wording to get it) to see what it reports about loaded apache modules?
<Slart> kst-: I just tried filling out a form using evince.. and printing it with the cups pdf printer.. worked just great
<kkathman> PriceChild,  phpinfo()
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone know how I would runs programs from another computer A on my computer B, but the programs that are from A use the disk and usb drive of computer B?
<ericl80427> Jack_Sparrow im installing with the live cd, for a second time
<sethk> std, it means that an open request was sent to the machine identified as the boot server, and no response was received to that request.
<PriceChild> jay, see kkathman above (thanks)
<crinkelite> i want to caret browse the terminal output exp. ls output
<sethk> std, usually, it happens because of a path issue with the file name.
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan: it's using i810 and i cannot change it to intel for some reason
<kst-> Slart thanks, trying that one as well now.. where does it put the file it prints? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ericl80427: NOT the live cd...   the gparted livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<kkathman> just put this:  <?php phpinfo(); ?> and run
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  You need to find that reason.
<Slart> kst-: in ~/PDF/
<PriceChild> jay, ^
<PriceChild> !who | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<std> sethk: wath is path issue?
<Krumar> crinkelite, i still don't quite understand, you want to do the ls command, then do something with it
<soccer_hawk10> where would i find that reason?
<Aleph> I recently installed a new processor and flashed my BIOS. Ubuntu Feisty's X would no longer start, saying a display could not be found. I've since found out that the BUSID changed for the video card due to the BIOS flash. I was able to update my xorg.conf file with VI, but I'm curious, was there any autodetect feature I could have used?
<soccer_hawk10> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kkathman> love it when you try to help and you get slapped down - very nice
<ericl80427> wait so i have to download a whole different cd?
<ericl80427> i dont have any blanks left
<Slart> crinkelite: why not try ls | editor
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  Do you have the xserver-xorg-video-intel package installed?
<AcidBurn> So you all pretty much hate Bill Gates, no?
<sethk> std, I've seen that happen during a boot over tftp because the name of the kernel supplied in the request doesn't match the name on the server.  As an example, the client might request vmlinuz-2.6.23 when the server's name for the file is /rootfs/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.23.
<Jack_Sparrow> ericl80427: yes it is a different cd...  fut a small download.. not 700meg... more like 60
<Slart> crinkelite: you'll have to exit the editor when you're done.. but you can browse, edit, copy/paste all you want
<kst-> Slart somehow this would give me an empty page :(
<sethk> std, I chose those names because I had a problem like that on Friday, and those were the specifics.
<crinkelite> no I'm sorry. I want to move the cursor up the terminal screen and highlight\copy directory names and filenames without using a mouse
<markopunk> ke hubo
<ericl80427> i dont ahve any blank cds though, i have a usb drive thats about it.
<sethk> std, there are other things that can be happening, though, that's just one possibility.
<markopunk> hola
<ericl80427> flash drive
<kyle__> I wish i could filter IRC buffer on a user name
<markopunk> pasu machu
<sethk> std, what you should do is run a packet sniffer on the server and look at the incoming request.
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan: yes
<scaldov> hi all!
<Krumar> crinkelite, you can try ls | less
<Felin> >.> That was eventful. Ok, so it's being read, but I still can't connect to my access point.
<PriceChild> kyle__, "/lastlog nick" ?
<kyle__> ericl80427: what do you mean you cant partition?
<Krumar> crinkelite, nope, that's not it
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  What does "lspci | grep VGA" report?
<Slart> crinkelite: I think you're looking for a bash replacement.. with some new features..
<std> stthk: what is a packet sniffer?
<ftwx>  Hi! Recently installed gutsy 7.10 and compiz-fusion (Advanced desktop effects settings,etc) WHenever I reboot I get an error about gnome-settings-daemon failed to initliaz
<ericl80427> there are "uncorrected errors"
<_coredump_> hi there
<Krumar> crinkelite, try ls > contents
<ericl80427> and i'm not sure how to fix them
<_coredump_> anyone can help me eith getting sound for ET under gutsy?
<scaldov> I have a trouble - I cannot tune screensaver parameters e.g. look of euphoria screensaver
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Slart> kst-: hmm.. if you try to print the pdf-form.. you get a blank page too?
<std> what is a packet sniffer?
<Krumar> that will create a file with everything ls spits out you can do what ever you want with it
<scaldov> I have a trouble - I cannot tune screensaver parameters e.g. look of euphoria screensaver
<kst-> yes Slart :(
<markopunk> hola que tal
<kyle__> ericl80427: eeeee sounds scary
<soccer_hawk10> previously i used the intel driver i don't know why i can't now
<markopunk> yuju
<Brownster> Felin, what did u find
<markopunk> mierda
<AlvAro_HK> #ubuntu -es
<markopunk> fuck
<markopunk> jajaja
<Slart> scaldov: gnome-screensaver lacks many of the knobs and dials of x-screensaver..
<soccer_hawk10> markopunk: como esta
<markopunk> na
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  That is on the supported list for "intel" at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<Slart> !ohmy | markopunk
<ubotu> markopunk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<markopunk> nadie habla español
<Tyczek|PC> I installed Ati drivers without Envy... ufff what a relief
<AlvAro_HK> como era para entra a ubuntu en español
<AlvAro_HK> ??
<AlvAro_HK> yo
<AlvAro_HK> hablo español
<Slart> !es | markopunk
<ubotu> markopunk: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ericl80427> so no one is able to help unless i install some other thing?
<PriceChild> !es | markopunk AlvAro_HK
<ubotu> markopunk AlvAro_HK: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<scaldov> and what should I do?
<_coredump_> anyone an idea why EnemyTerritory has no sound under gutsy?
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  What happens if you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to intel ?
<std> What is a packet sniffer
<Slart> _coredump_: it uses oss sound output
<scaldov> should I install xscreensaver?
<AlvAro_HK> ubuntu -es
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan:  let's find out
<AlvAro_HK> #ubuntu-es
<Felin> Well, it's reading both my hardwire, which isn't plugged in, and the wirless as wlan0, but it isn't reading the WAP.
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! What about the slideshow screensaver in gutsy? It doesn't work for me!
<Slart> scaldov: you could try... see if it plays nice with gnome
<_coredump_> Slart, even switching to oss wont help
<AlvAro_HK> #ubuntu /es
<PriceChild> _coredump_, there's a fix on it on the ubuntu wiki
<Linuxchix0r> a packet sniffer will collect packets on the network
<AcidBurn> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2992183880068262304
<PriceChild> Slart, ^
<AcidBurn> :p
<ompaul> AlvAro_HK,    /join #ubuntu-es
<AlvAro_HK> join #ubuntu-es
<scguy318> AlvAro_HK: type /join #ubuntu-es
<AlvAro_HK> thanks
<_coredump_> PriceChild, thx i will search for it
<Brownster> Felin, could u see no available networks to join?
<Krumar> crinkelite, doing ls and redirecting into a file is as close as i can get you to a solution, why is it you need to do this?
<std> Linuxchix0r: give me an example of a packet sniffer
<Felin> I saw one for a split second, but it wasn't mine, and it dropped. I assume it was due to the encryption I know that one has.
<Linuxchix0r> std wireshark
<Brownster> Felin, is this a laptop / model?
<Slart> kst-: if you get an empty page when printing the pdf then I guess you won't have much luck with this.. sorry
<soccer_hawk10> stroyan:  that's interesting... i just changed it to the intel driver AND it's got the resolution i want
<Aleph> How do I run the autodetection for my hardware (particularly video settings) for my regular installation like the LiveCD does?
<kst-> ok :( thanks anyway sladen
<jay> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/819357 this is the report
<kst-> Slart *
<std> Linuxchix0r Ok.
<soccer_hawk10> i say i'm not going to complain :-D somehow you did it stroyan :)
<Felin> You mean my system, or the wireless adapter?
<soccer_hawk10> thanks a lot!
<stroyan> soccer_hawk10:  Your welcome.  Intel and the new modesetting intel driver did most of it. :-)
<wifi> I set the home direcotry in vsftpd.conf, but my ftp doesn't show any folders
<Brownster> Felin, actually  ignore that , if you say you saw a network temporarily then we know that the card is pretty much working
<javaJake> Augh! Anyone here run duplicity? My backup just quit on me, and I'm wondering if it'll start where it left off! :(
<soccer_hawk10> well, it's simply fantastic news.  i don't know that i could repeat that if i wanted to, but i hope i won't have to.  it works now and that's all i care about :-D thanks a lot!
<soccer_hawk10> adios
<PriceChild> jay, line 125 says its enabled...
<Felin> Right, so the question wouldn't be the card, but why I can't see the network.
<bab> any ideas on how to get serial port working
<minerale> I have installed gutsy into a vmware fusion -- works fine, except that when I put 'mount' the vmware tools dvd, it thinks it's a dvd, and it's not usable
<Brownster> Felin, if you have broadcast essid off in the AP you wont see it, did you try configuring a connection and using the essid ?
<wirechief> this is what i have now 2.6.24-1-generic #1 SMP Sat Dec 8 01:32:
<Felin> >.>;;; In english?
<jared> anyone have any idea when that update to fix the flash issue is coming?
<crimsun> the flash issue?
<crimsun> meaning the ia32libs+pcre3 one?
<minerale> can someone explain why ubuntu mounts the vmware cd like this: http://tinyurl.com/25o824
<Brownster> Felin, sorry, your access point is configured to use a name to identify it this is the essid, do you know what this is or was it set when you got the access point?
<minerale> it works normally when mounted in other os's
<jared> crimsun, meaning the it doens't install because of some md5 mismatch or something like that
<jay> PriceChild, yea its enable but it doesnt work ie. if i try to go to /admin/clean-urls the link wont work but with the ?q= infront of it the page works... meaning the mod rewrite version of the page doesnt work
<B4S3M> hi
<PriceChild> jay, indeed...
<crimsun> jared: no, that's an artifact of 9,0,115,0 being released.
<jay> confusing me
<PriceChild> jay, re-upload the .htaccess that comes with it
<Felin> The AP is just a wireless router, actually. It usually shows as Channel 11 with the name of Default.
<PriceChild> jay, (comes with drupal)
<crimsun> jared: I'm referring to an issue that affects amd64 users of 9,0,115,0 on hardy.
<jay> PriceChild, i just tried reuploading it a couple times... but no difference
<PriceChild> jay, Then I blame drupal if php's reporting mod_rewrite fine.
<jared> crimsun, oh, well I'm wondeirng about the md5 issue... since I can't install it, and gnash doesn't work too well for me.
<jay> PriceChild, Its strange because on the production site this works fine... im trying to create a new dev environment on my laptop
<suttles95> I installed ubuntu as a dual-boot with xp, and I'm not sure if Windows is on there...can someone help>
<cyrano> hi. I am reformatting and wish to keep my sources list and all my authentication keys. (copy the files to backup). I know where sources.list is but where are my authentication keys stored?
<PriceChild> jay, the production site being ubuntu too?
<crimsun> jared: again, that symptom is simply due to a newer upstream version being available.  You may try the version in -proposed.
<scguy318> suttles95: does an NTFS partition show up when you do sudo fdisk -l?
<p34r> i just installed subversion on my ubuntu server: apt-get install subversion. how do i set it up so i can access my svn at svn.mysite.com/svn/myapp for capistrano deployment?
<scguy318> suttles95: if Windows is there, there sh ould be a Windows XP GRUB entry
<jay> PriceChild, No the production site is redhat
<mular> anyone here use virtualbox?
<jared> alright, thanks crimsun
<Brownster> Felin, xp, you should be able to see the name of the wireless network you're connected to, does that say default?
<PriceChild> jay, ah so the backing config files aren't the same.... I still blame drupal :P but what do I know? :)
<jay> PriceChild, I have this gut feeling that its something really small... but i cant figure out what it is
<PriceChild> jay, so true
<mular> trying to get my lousy zune to work with ubuntu .. :-S
<p34r> how can i set up my subversion to be accessed at a http url? ie http://svn.mysite.com/svn/myapp/
<suttles95> scguy 318:  I get the following report from fdisk-l:  Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<suttles95> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<suttles95> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<suttles95> Disk identifier: 0xd2e1d2e1
<suttles95>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<suttles95> /dev/hda1   *           1        9565    76830831   83  Linux
<suttles95> /dev/hda2            9566        9729     1317330    5  Extended
<suttles95> /dev/hda5            9566        9729     1317298+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Roly> mular
<Roly> its impossible
<Roly> well its not
<Roly> but everyone in the online community has been tying for months
<Roly> and failed
<cyrano> hi. I am formatting and wish to keep my sources list and all my authentication keys. (copy the files to backup). I know where sources.list is but where are my authentication keys stored?
<scguy318> suttles95: um...did you select use entire disk? I don't see your NTFS part
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Roly
<ubotu> Roly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mular> Roly, really so thats why google is showing me nothing of use lol
<Roly> yeah mular it just doesnt statup
<scguy318> suttles95: I suspect you have, er, partitioned over it
<mular> its odd because I am able to get Windows xp to see it.. but the software won't do anything with it
<Roly> yeah
<suttles95> can I fix that?  I followed the instructions listed on the psychocats installation webpage
<mular> I just deleted my windowsxp partition to, to go fully ubuntu guess I will have to go back to dual boot mode or use my wifes pc lol
<Roly> i have to dual boot windows JUST for my zune
<Sajes> After installing fluxbox from the Gutsy repositories, you can't right click the desktop for the menu after booting into fluxbox. Any ideas?
<mular> lol, ya I thought that virtualbox would be awesome but so far I really don't think it helped me much
<Roly> yeah
<Roly> well im off
<mular> atleast windows isn't to bad to get back.. just have to change grub back though which may be annoying
<scguy318> suttles95: if yo've got a backup then that can be fixed, but it looks like your Windows partition is gone...you picked use entire disk?
<Roly> later all
<mular> thanks Roly, later
<Felin> Everything went very dead for a second.
<Roly> np
<mular> if I wanted to put windows xp back on as a dual boot, I just have to re partition.. reinstall.. and then how do I add grub back into it?
<Felin> Actually to fix my log-on screen I had to drop the Linksys monitor.
<Felin> All it says is WLAN
<Liquidfire-> anyone here got any experience with java?
<suttles95> wow...I followed the instructions on that website that said to select the first option of installation which would be for a dual-boot...I just hit enter to use the default...I figured that would install it correctly...obviously not
<danil> i'd like to add a .deb package of my porgram into the universe repository. how do i do this?
<bergerac> hi. I am formatting and wish to keep my sources list and all my authentication keys. (copy the files to backup). I know where sources.list is but where are my authentication keys stored? noone here that knows?
<scguy318> suttles95: the image has it selected for guided, percent resize
<wam> Liquidfire-: is that supposed to be a poll?
<Brownster> Felin, ok u need to ascertain the name used by the AP to continue so you can do it by accessing the administration page of the AP or possibly from memory through settings, network connections and fishing around in the properties
<scguy318> suttles95: ouch um, I hope you didn't have anything seriously valuable?
<Liquidfire-> wam: no lol, just asking because i'm stuck. And this is an ubuntu channel.
<Felin> Is there an easy way to do this that doesn't require me to actually go over to the router?
<astro76> bergerac, sudo apt-key list
<DUDU> Il y a quelqu'un ?
<PriceChild> !fr | DUDU
<DUDU> It's in English ?
<ubotu> DUDU: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wam> Liquidfire-: so maybe you tell us why and where you're stuck.
<Brownster> Felin, through settings, network connections, should see the wireless conn. icon open properties and so on
<bergerac> astro76:so the key list is the trusted.gpg file?
<jay> PriceChild, OMG IT WAS SO DUMB
<jay> pr
<jay> PriceChild, i figured it out
<PriceChild> jay, haha... hit me :)
<Liquidfire-> Alright
<suttles95> no...I think it's okay...I backed-up everything from My Documents onto 5 different CD-RWs...I will be able to load those into Ubuntu, wouldn't I?  I mean, all of the files are standard MS Office files, .wav files, and pictures
<poOrBOon> I'm using ubuntu gutsy, howto install latest Xserver and X.org on it? X.org 7.3 and Xserver 1.4
<PriceChild> jay, what was it?
<Brownster> Felin, thats on xp not the router
<PriceChild> poOrBOon, why do you want to?
<jay> PriceChild, i just went into the 000-default file and changed AllowOverride to All
<jay> now it works
<poOrBOon> PriceChild Because it is better? isn't it?
<scguy318> suttles95: yep
<PriceChild> jay, *highfive*
<Felin> All it says in the Wireless Networks tab is WLAN(Automatic)
<scguy318> suttles95: not a problem at all
<jay> PriceChild, thanks for all your help :)
<PriceChild> jay, I learn something new ever day... and I swear I've had that exact problem before :)
<scguy318> suttles95: OpenOffice andother apps that come with standard ubuntu can handle those files
<Liquidfire-> Okay here it goes, I made a method called (ticket machine, which uses a variable when its created) namely "int ticketCost". How can I rewrite this so it always will be starting with for example 200, instead of a variable. I just want it to have a static number
<PriceChild> !highno | poOrBOon
<Felin> SSID is WLAN
<ubotu> poOrBOon: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<Liquidfire-> I can post the code on pastebin when its needed
<suttles95> scguy318:  that's great...those are all the files I needed anyway...I wasn't very tied to or in love with Windows, anyway...that's why I switched!
<poOrBOon> so?
<poOrBOon> you don`t recommend it although it is final?
<scguy318> suttles95: oh ok, cool :)
<PriceChild> poOrBOon, I definitely don't recommend it.
<suttles95> scguy318:  Is there a specific drive or location I need to load the files into?
<jay> PriceChild, its funny how we can end up taking a couple days to figure out a small thing haha
<poOrBOon> OK thanks
<scguy318> suttles95: no, you can put it in your home or Desktop or w/e you like to put stuff
<PriceChild> poOrBOon, (not sure about versions... but just the idea of upgrading it sound scary)
<PriceChild> jay, such is life
<wam> Liquidfire-: sounds like a #java question
<minerale> what's the command to download the latest kernel headers ?
<std> what is arp timeout
<scguy318> suttles95: though there probably are folders in your home that are called, Documents, Music, etc. for organizational purposes
<minerale> apt-get install linux-`uname -r`-something
<poOrBOon> I thought I can just run th install.sh
<poOrBOon> lol
<PriceChild> minerale, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Liquidfire-> How do I identify myself on this network ?
<std> jf
<PriceChild> Liquidfire-, /msg nickserv help
<p34r> i installed subversion and my svn is at /home/svn/myapp. how do i access it via http? ie http://svn.myhost.com/svn/myapp
<scguy318> suttles95: if you have anything else just ask
<std> what is arp timeout
<Brownster> Felin, thats it WLAN ok now go into ubuntu and create a wireless connection using this as the ssid with encryption off, you did say there is no encryption on? try this, if it doesn't work from a terminal type ' sudo iwlist scan' this will show a list of wireless networks in range, can u see yours?
<scguy318> std: how long an ARP entry is persisted
<poOrBOon> I have installed ubuntu gutsy and the propriatary drivers from ati that pops in the tray. currently Direct Rendering is enabled. I don't want to lose it. But I heard XGL will kill Direct Rendering
<Felin> xD Gotta go reboot to Ubuntu and try allt hat. Before I go, extra tips?
<std> scguy318: What is an ARP entry?
<batma8> hey guys..ive tried installing all versions of ubuntu 64 bit and it will install..but when i put another stick of ram in..it locks
<batma8> both sticks pass memtest
<scguy318> std: a cached ARP lookup, an ARP lookup being translating from IP -> MAC address
<batma8> any ideas?
<ikonia> batma8: sounds like hardware errors
<batma8> and gutsy hate my geforce 7600
<Brownster> Felin, can u remember what name the wireless device had in ubuntu, might be wlan0?
<ikonia> batma8: how big are the sticks ? are they paired ? are they overclocked ?
<puzzled> hi
<Slart> batma8: second memory controller broken? does it even pass post?
<Felin> It was.
<ikonia> batma8: the gefore 7600 we can progress
<suttles95> cool...thanks...I do have one more question....does anyone have a recommendation of great program that's similar to iTunes that I can use for my iPod?
<batma8> not overclocked, i have 3 sticks, 2 are 1 gig each..then another 512
<scguy318> suttles95: Rhythmbox, stuff like that can handle the iPod
<ikonia> suttles95: gtkpod
<batma8> all is fine in post..and all work under windows
<scguy318> suttles95: gtkpod can be found from the repos
<Slart> suttles95: amarok.. it's not itunes.. but it handles your ipod
<puzzled> can anyone please tell me with which app I can change the services to start in e.g. runlevel 5?
<UnNaturalHigh> amarok > *
<renegade420> heya does xubuntu have any sort of vent program?
<lbakalinsky> Suttles95: The best program with no configurations is Banshee
<batma8> should i try 32bit?
<ikonia> batma8: how big are the memory sticks ?
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to configure this webcam for linux ubuntu 7.10... my webcam is CANYON this model is CN-WCAM21... need help plz
<batma8> 1 gig, 1 gig, and 512meg
<ikonia> batma8: thats 3 sticks
<batma8> yup
<batma8> 3 stick
<ikonia> you said 1 stick and add another
<emma-ele> ciao a tutti ....come faccio a sapere se il mio firewall è bloccato???sono con ubuntu
<scguy318> !it | emma-ele
<ubotu> emma-ele: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<batma8> yah..with only one in..i can install and use ubuntu
<scguy318> renegade420: Vent? like Ventrilo?
<ikonia> batma8: and what about the 2 x 1gig sticks
<batma8> doesnt matter which stick i use..but when i occupy another mem slot..it locks
<WorkingOnWise> Other than convenience, what are the avantages of running apps from Ubuntu maintained packages instead of either compiling the apps from source, or using a eb from the project? I am thinking specifically of Wine, Openoffice, Compiz-Fusion and Evolution. These apps will be updated much more often than the Ubuntu repos will.
<Brownster> Felin, then if what I said did not work, in terminal look at the output of 'iwconfig wlan0' it will show you the wireless settings so essid should be now set to 'WLAN' if it worked, if not try at the prompt 'sudo iwconfig wan0 essid WLAN' but check that command 'man iwconfig'
<batma8> ive installed successfully using each stick alone
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: compatability is the biggest factor
<renegade420> scguy318, exactly ventrillo
<batma8> but if i use 2 or 3 at a time..it locks
<scguy318> renegade420: Vent on Wine :P
<ikonia> batma8: it sounds like the second memory controller is having an issue
<scguy318> renegade420: or are you looking for VoIP apps ingeneral?
<wifi> I changed the home directory for my ftp (vsftpd) but it's still using the old directory..
<ikonia> batma8: is this an amd or intel cpu
<batma8> amd athlon 64
<Brownster> Felin, *wlan0 not wan0
<ikonia> batma8: so the controller is on the chip
<Slart> batma8: does it work if you put 1 stick in different slots?
<ikonia> batma8: is this overclocked in any way shape or form
<WorkingOnWise> ikonia: compatability with what? clearify for me plz?
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: it would depend on how convienient it is to break your system
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: the package dependencies are compatible, tested and maintained
<renegade420> scguy318, ventrillo would be easier for I have access to ventrillo server
<batma8> as far as i know..it works from all 3 slots, just not 2 at a time..and no overclocking
<scguy318> renegade420: run Ventrilo on Wine
<scguy318> renegade420: there's no open-source Vent client on Linux or any platform
<matttis> could someone with firefox 2.0.0.11 please look if the buttons above the edit field are displayed here:
<matttis> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Axrb&action=edit
<ikonia> batma8: what happens when you try to use ubuntu with 2 or 3 sticks in.
<wifi> I changed the home directory for my ftp (vsftpd) but it's still using the old directory.. how do I change it
<batma8> locks once it enters gnome
<Felin> Alright, thank you again Brownster. Off I go.
<ikonia> batma8: define locks please, just so we are clear
<PriceChild> wifi, restart the service (and ftp is insecure, use sftp)
<batma8> mouse locks..funcions quit working, but my screen stays on
<batma8> cant  ctrl alt f2 out
<wifi> PriceChild: Restarted already, and it's still using the old directory
<ikonia> batma8: does the keyboard numlock go on / off with numlock button
<matttis> anyone ?
<suttles95> Actually, I have one more question before I leave you guys alone...I'm trying to eject the install disk from my cd-drive, but I get the following message:  you are not privileged to unmount the volume Ubuntu 7.10 i386...unmount:  only root can unmount / dev/hdc from /media/cdrom0
<ikonia> batma8: does the window manager respond to ctrl+alt+backspace
<batma8> no, it does not ikonia
<batma8> no to both
<emma-ele> #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> batma8: ok, so what you need to do is reboot using safe mode and tell me how that works ?
<poOrBOon> when I install XGL (currently it is NOT installed) will I loose this -> glxinfo |grep direct -> direct rendering: Yes??
<IndyGunFreak> suttles95: root access to eject a disk?
<ikonia> poOrBOon: no
<batma8> ok..ill be back, thank you ikonia
<poOrBOon> I have ati propiertary drivers installed
<WorkingOnWise> ikonia: Jack_Sparrow Good point. is it "safe" to use repos from future versions of Ubuntu (8.10, 9.04 etc) to get the newest of those debs, while staying in the 8.04 reps for the core ubuntu?
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: no, that is very unwise
<poOrBOon> I MUST install XGL to enable compiz right??
<scguy318> suttles95: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<ikonia> poOrBOon: are you using ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<poOrBOon> yes
<theZoMBiE> i just installed ubuntu and for some reason my keyboard is being weird.. instead of me getting a slash i get this character: é
<ikonia> poOrBOon: it's already installed by default
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, no. Consider backporting perhaps... but you should really  know what you're doing "/msg ubotu prevu"
<scguy318> suttles95: must be something with your fstab if it says that
<ikonia> poOrBOon: use system --> administation --> advanced desktop effects
<IndyGunFreak> theZoMBiE: are you sure you gave your keyboard the proper assignment(ie, US)
<steer> Any reason anyone can think of why a root password would just stop working?
<poOrBOon> Yes, but compiz does not work when you install the drivers from ati that pops in tray
<ikonia> poOrBOon: thats a different matter
<suttles95> perfect...thanks, guys!
<ikonia> poOrBOon: but be aware that xgl/compiz is already installed
<poOrBOon> but games shall work better I think, because it is from ati
<ikonia> steer: the root password is not set
<ikonia> poOrBOon: have you used the restricted drivers manager ?
<theZoMBiE> IndyGunFreak: as in which type of layerÉ
<poOrBOon> yes
<JohnMM> theZoMBiE, try http://www.artificialworlds.net/blog/?p=12
<ikonia> poOrBOon: and what is the situation using them
<poOrBOon> ikonia XGL -> Not installed Compiz -> Installled
<steer> ikonia: its been set for like 2 years and now doesnt work.. it worked earlier this morning...
<ikonia> poOrBOon: where does it say that
<ikonia> steer: did you set it ?
<mudore> help, after updating Fiesty to Gusty, my sound card does not work any more : (  \n  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart =>sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<IndyGunFreak> theZoMBiE: go to System/Preferences/Keyboard, and see what it says for "Layout"
<Jack_Sparrow> steer: Sounds like you have done more than a little work while "ROOT"  do you use gksudo for gui apps or just susdo?
<steer> ikonia: yes... a long time ago.. i know the poassword
<ikonia> steer: does sudo still work ?
<wifi> cant i set an ntfs partition as the home directory for vsftpd
<mudore> warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1251: No soundcards found.
<steer> Jack_Sparrow: i use gksudo and the kde equivalent as well
<theZoMBiE> well now i get the slash / and ? but when i type the att symbol (shift+2) i get this "
<IndyGunFreak> theZoMBiE: i wonder if your keyboard is on the spaz... that doesn't make sense, you spill something on it?
<steer> Jack_Sparrow: also i use su... do not use sudo becase i am using grml.. (Im talking to you ubuntu folks because you are so knowledgable and friendly.. ;)
<theZoMBiE> IndyGunFreak: : no :b
<poOrBOon> ikonia when I open Erscheinungsbild System -> appearance -> visual effects -> select extra or normal it says compiz could not get enabled
<theZoMBiE> IndyGunFreak: and in layouts it sasy US
<theZoMBiE> it says&
<Jack_Sparrow> steer: we do try...
<mudore> please help: warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1251: No soundcards found.
<IndyGunFreak> theZoMBiE: just asking, i've done that before, and would get different letters when i hit something else, similar to what you're having happen
<mudore> ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<ikonia> poOrBOon: ok, you're going to need someone who knows the ati drivers better than me. Have you looked in the xorg logs to check for anything obvious ?
<theZoMBiE> :)
<theZoMBiE> oh now its good
<theZoMBiE> @
<IndyGunFreak> theZoMBiE: whats it say in "Keyboard Model"
<theZoMBiE> i fixed it :b
<IndyGunFreak> i fiugred that was it....
<poOrBOon> xorg logs??
<suttles95> I'm back...I have another question...once I put a CD-ROM into the disk drive and want to upload the documents into My Documents folder...how do I make that happen?
<steer> Jack_Sparrow: I guess I'll just reset it using the bin/sh deal, but im just wondering if somjeone could have hacked into my comp.. ;)
<IndyGunFreak> theZoMBiE: what happened?
<grimreaper> hi
<theZoMBiE> played around with the layouts
<krish> hi
<IndyGunFreak> uh huh..lol
<grimreaper> any 1 now when the game is coming out
<krish> how do i find my sound card
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: ty! That looks like exactly the solution I need. A whole new way to break Ubuntu! :D
<mudore> plaese give me a lead : ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<Jack_Sparrow> steer: NOt impossible.. just improbbable... unless you left the door open a crack....
<scguy318> grimreaper: what game?
<krish> i am tryin to use recordmydesktop
<IndyGunFreak> krish: open a terminal, lspci look through the output, and see how it identifies your sound card.
<krish> ok
<grimreaper> zday
<wifi> cant i set an ntfs partition as the home directory for vsftpd
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, ;)
<scguy318> grimreaper: googling it seems to indiate that it's out
<theZoMBiE> another question.. i have my nvidia accelerated graphic driver being in my restricted driver and its Not in Use and when i try to enable it... it wont go through.. what should i do?
<sethk> wifi, You can mount it with samba and use it with vsftpd that way
<steer> Jack_Sparrow: thx for your help.. thx ikonia as well .. appreciate it
<Jack_Sparrow> wifi: ntfs will not support linux permissions.. and that may end up being the problem
<krish> IndyGunFreak: that seems to be 00:1b.0
<robobob> i just got kung fu hustle but it has not subtitles :( i just got the subtitle file how can i open both so u know they work
<grimreaper> waaa umm i was told it wasnt out yet
<krish> but when i use recordmydesktop -d 00:1b.0
<krish> it is not working
<mudore> IndyGunFreak, here is mine : lspci | grep Audio
<mudore> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<Slart> grimreaper: why are you even asking this in the ubuntu support channel?
<bangbangguy> anyone here understands assembly???
<bangbangguy> anyone here understands assembly????
<mudore> mudore, but it does not works since the update
<bangbangguy> its urgent
<grimreaper> i unno i joined a random channel lol
<IndyGunFreak> mudore: ok?.. are you having sound probs.
<Slart> !urgent | bangbangguy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urgent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: ikonia: Jack_Sparrow thanks for the help. Off now to install fresh! bye
<sethk> bangbangguy, which processor?
<bangbangguy> !urgent anyone knows assembly?
<suupaabaka> Does anyone here use Opera in Ubuntu?
<mudore> IndyGunFreak, the is no sound anymore
<IndyGunFreak> krish: i really don't know, sorry, i've gotten recordmydesktop to work on my laptop, but not my PC, and the sound is awful.
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: take care..
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | mudore
<ubotu> mudore: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bangbangguy> sethk i'm trying to mod a DLL file
<suttles95> Can anyone tell me how to upload documents from a CD-ROM into My Documents or my home folder...I see the folder showing the contents of the DVD drive, but I don't know how to upload the documents
<krish> :|
<bangbangguy> my Proc is a P4 2.67GHz
<krish> my problem is that i want to record sound from my audio player rather than mc
<krish> mic
<sethk> bangbangguy, ok, what is it you need to do?
<bangbangguy> sethk can i explain it to you in pvt?
<poOrBOon> ikonia there is nothing special
<IndyGunFreak> krish: i couldn't get it to work that well, thats not to say that it won't, i got it to work, but the sound was absolutely terrible.
<Jack_Sparrow> bangbangguy: this isnt the place for that kind of help...
<bangbangguy> here is hard to explain
<sethk> bangbangguy, ok
<scguy318> bangbangguy: you'll need to register first
<scguy318> !register | bangbangguy
<ubotu> bangbangguy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<krish> IndyGunFreak: thks mate
<suupaabaka> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lame_user> hi all, any1 can help here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lame_user> I have this strange problem with fresh installed Gutsy on my Acer Aspire laptop. The ATI driver is disabled in the restricted drivers manager, and when I try to enable it, it returns the following error:
<asathoor> hi
<lame_user> he software source for the package
<lame_user>    xorg-driver-fglrx
<lame_user>  is not enabled.
<lame_user> OK, so I tried to download ENVY hoping that it will install me some ATI driver, becuase I want to use the compiz functions, and I have another error message:
<lame_user> OK, so I tried to download ENVY hoping that it will install me some ATI driver, becuase I want to use the compiz functions, and I have another error message:
<lame_user>  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xserver-xorg-dev
<robobob> i just got kung fu hustle but it has not subtitles :( i just got the subtitle file how can i open both so u know they open together or so a i can aleast understand the movie
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy | lame_user
<ubotu> lame_user: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<scguy318> lame_user: are your repos enabled?
<poOrBOon> howto install runit?
<lame_user> no, fresh gutsy instal
<asathoor> i have problems with a hp 8510p and ati video drivers
<scguy318> lame_user: if I'm not mistaken, Gutsy should have all repos enabled by default, but go to System -> Admin -> Software Sources and check all repos
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | asathoor
<ubotu> asathoor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<asathoor> thanx indy
<lame_user> they werent, just checked them,
<Synx_hm> Does xrandr work with twinview?
<IndyGunFreak> xrandr?
<Synx_hm> XRandR ya, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XRandR
<scguy318> lame_user: now you should be able to install restricted ATI
<lame_user> ok, chewcked all the repos, and still getting: The software source for the package
<lame_user>    xorg-driver-fglrx
<lame_user>  is not enabled.
<scguy318> lame_user: and make sure to reload
<poOrBOon> howto install runit and Grub2?
<scguy318> lame_user: the sources list
<scguy318> lame_user: by doing sudo aptitude update
<lame_user> ok, doing it
<lame_user> scguy318: nope
<lame_user> still cant do it
<Toy4Runner> I'm using 7.10 and can't seem to find the Font menu under System-->Preferences any ideas why it's missing or how to get it back?
<nostahl> does ubuntu use apt-get ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lame_user: you said fresh install.. but you also said you dl'd envy.... so which is it.. fresh install or did you try envy
<nostahl> ubuntu is debian based right
<scguy318> nostahl: it uses APT, yes
<scguy318> nostahl: and yes
<nostahl> awesome
<IndyGunFreak> nostahl: yes it is.
<asathoor> nostahl >> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> nostahl: yes apt-get
<nostahl> wooties
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know what the "Queue" label in GMail is for?
<JasonBourne> is ubuntu compatitable with StarCraft?
<tonyyarusso> whoops, wrong channel.
<scguy318> lame_user: um, is multiverse enabled?
<scguy318> !wine | JasonBourne
<ubotu> JasonBourne: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<asathoor> nostahl >> sudo apt-get something
<lame_user> tried ENVY but I get this error message:
<lame_user> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xserver-xorg-dev
<IndyGunFreak> asathoor: actually, it would be sudo apt-get install something
<suttles95> Can anyone give any advice on uploading documents in my cd-rom onto my computer?
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Slart> JasonBourne: Starcraft is a windows-game afaik.. you could check out if it works with wine at the wine application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<Jack_Sparrow> lame_user: So it is NOT a clean install of gutsy if you ran ENVY
<IndyGunFreak> lame_user: quit messing with Envy, or you're gonna hose a pefectly good install.
<asathoor> indy >> yep -- that slipped, sorry
<scguy318> suttles95: just go to places -> CD ROM then copy
<ikonia> lame_user: don't use envy
<Slart> suttles95: drag and drop between two nautilus windows?
<scguy318> suttles95: think of the way you would do it in Windows Explorer :P
<lame_user> guys, i just tried to use envy, couldnt make it
<ikonia> lame_user: please don't use envy
<ikonia> !envy >lame_user
<lame_user> just trying to make the ATi1100 work
<scguy318> !source-o-matic | lame_user
<ubotu> lame_user: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jack_Sparrow> lame_user: It would be in your best interest to do a fresh install then come back for help with the drivers
<poOrBOon> howto install runit and Grub2? cuz runit and grub2 change the system very much
<ikonia> scguy318: why show him that
<ikonia> poOrBOon: don't use grub2
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol... i agree but i'm sure that will happen
<scguy318> ikonia: his sources seem to be fried, but mm
<JasonBourne> is WINE legal i mean wouldnt microsoft try to cut that off?
<Jack_Sparrow> just fixing the sources will not undo envy
<lame_user> i checked all the repos, and make apt get, but didnt solve anything
<scguy318> JasonBourne: no, because Wine has 0% Microsoft code
<casdio> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nostahl> what options are there for making ubuntu run fast for say a old dell inspiron 1000
<Slart> JasonBourne: yes, it's legal.. you can find more wine help in #winehq
<JasonBourne> then how does it run all MS's programs
<nostahl> laptop
<IndyGunFreak> lame_user: well, you've already installed and ran Envy, thats probably the start of your problems
<JasonBourne> k
<scguy318> JasonBourne: by reverse-engineering the WIndows API
<scguy318> JasonBourne: via cleanroom
<suttles95> slart:  I'm trying to upload documents from a CD-ROM onto my computer...
<poOrBOon> ikonia why?
<Slart> suttles95: yes.. or copy them from CD to your computer..
<ikonia> poOrBOon: grub2 is not stable
<lame_user> IndyGunFreak: just tried to run envy, didnt make it run either, so, I DIDNT run envy
<poOrBOon> oh
<wifi> cant i set an ntfs partition as the home directory for vsftpd
<IndyGunFreak> lame_user: well, you apparently know everything, so good luck.
<scguy318> slart: just like copy and paste the way you would do in Windows
<ikonia> wifi: that seems a little bit overkill due to it being a non-native file system
<Jack_Sparrow> lame_user: You RAN envy.. end of story.. just because it didnt work, does not mean it didnt damage your system
<scguy318> suttles95: just like copy and paste the way you would do in Windows
<scguy318> slart: sorry, wrong addressee
<Slart> scguy318: =)
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: especially since it didn't it probably damaged it :)
<Slart> suttles95: can you see the files on the CD in the file explorer in gnome?
<lame_user> IndyGunFreak: look, i dont know everything, trying to get some help here, looked like you dodnt get me, cos i twice said that i didnt run envy
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<wifi> ikonia: My friend was able to do it but my directories are not showing up after I added it
<abowen> Hey. I have an upgrading question to ask
<wifi> It's mounted read only
<ikonia> lame_user: you did run envy - it failed
<papa_hauser> #ubuntu-de
<Slart> suttles95: by clicking on the cd drive in the "places menu"
<poOrBOon> ikonia how about runit,runit-run,runit-services and socklog ? Is it better than the ones delivered by ubuntu?
<JasonBourne> yah im just cruious abot wine
<ikonia> wifi: vsftpd can be configured to use it's physical home dir or a listing in the vsftpd.conf file
<ikonia> poOrBOon: I don't think so, I think they are personally weak, but thats only a personal opinion
<JasonBourne> i mean running microsoft programs that require u buy the stuff most of it comes iwth windows
<wifi> ikonia did that already but my directory isnt showing up
<robobob> can any1 help with .srt files
<tiglionabbit> what's this annoying process that keeps trying to start x on the live cd, and how do I stop it?
<lame_user> ikonia: right
<scguy318> tiglionabbit: gdm
<papa_hauser> #ubuntude
<scguy318> tiglionabbit: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<JasonBourne> half of microsoft's programs are bundled into windows OS
<ikonia> wifi: have you mounted ntfs with read-write support using ntfs-3g or just read, using ntfs
<JasonBourne> how are ppl runnin all of MS's programs without buyin the OS?
<JasonBourne> on wine
<abowen> Will I lose my current settings if I upgrade via update manager?
<Slart> JasonBourne: wine doesn't mean you can just run the latest games and such without paying.. it's just a windows replacement, kind of
<wifi> ikonia: No i haven't I don't need write access
<ikonia> lame_user: so you ran the automated envy scripts, therefore we have no idea what happend to your siaution
<poOrBOon> ikonia u saved a computers life today, your his/her/it's hero!
<JasonBourne> im talkin about like windows word an
<JasonBourne> stuff like that
<asathoor> papa_hauser -- try /join #ubuntu-de
<ikonia> wifi: does it need physical write access  ?#
<scguy318> JasonBourne: I can explain but you're better off asking in winehq
<ikonia> poOrBOon: welcome
<Slart> JasonBourne: word isn't included in the os
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: what apps are?
<suttles95> scguy318...got it...thanks again@
<tiglionabbit> thanks scguy318
<papa_hauser> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> lame_user: Would you feel better if we proved it changed your system?
<wifi> ikonia: the ftp? no, read only
<Tonsha> >.> Ok, this is Felin again. I got the network to read, but it's so slow it's unuseable.
<papa_hauser> join #ubuntu-de
<ikonia> wifi: does it not need write access for temp files for uploading ?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols:   ?
<ikonia> !envy | lame_user
<ubotu> lame_user: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wifi> ikonia: No uploads are not allowed on the ftp
<ikonia> lame_user: check out the factoid ubotu just gave you
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: sorry. was for JasonBourne
<lame_user>  ikonia: no, I didnt, the download failed, couldnt run the executable file, got the error:
<lame_user> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xserver-xorg-dev
<Slart> JasonBourne: this is off topic in here.. you can ask all the wine-questions you want in #winehq .. or go to http://www.winehq.org
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lame_user> ikonia: checking it
<asathoor> papa_hauser >> you need /join #ubuntu-de
<ikonia> lame_user: the executable has been run, that error is it couldn't get a dependency. The package was run
<scguy318> JasonBourne: the Wine compatibility layer translates the WIndows API stuff in Windows programs and maps them to *nix APIs
<scguy318> JasonBourne: that's it
<abowen> Will I lose my current OS settings if I upgrade to Gusty via Update Manager?
<Slart> JasonBourne: or.. not really off topic.. but discussing how wine works on the inside, kind of is offtopic
<wols> abowen: no
<scguy318> JasonBourne: therefore there's not one single drop of Microsoft code, and therefore it's perfectly legal and functional
<scguy318> JasonBourne: the information on the windows API can be had at MSDN, but yes we're getting off-topic
<abowen> wols, all programs etc. will remain?  Including my ndiswrapper settings for wireless?
<tiglionabbit> scguy318: actually that didn't work =\
<tiglionabbit> it still tries to start x every 2 minutes
<scguy318> tigionabbit: what didn't work?
<scguy318> tigionabbit: oh
<lame_user> ikonia: so what can be done?
<skelter> hey all - trying to install ubuntu onto a raid system, following the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto that ubotu gave me, but when i run "dmraid -ay", it tells me "ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel". anyone know what i should do?
<Jack_Sparrow> abowen: If you have concerns.. make a backup
<wols> abowen: yes. at least that's how it'S supposed to be
<ikonia> lame_user: personal opinion, re-install and lets fix you the correct way
<wols> abowen: but if you e.g. installed the nvidia drivers with envy or directly from nvidia.com it won't stay and break
<scguy318> tigionabbit: um...not sure then, I was under the impression that gdm started X
<alienseer23> anybody know of a good utility to view a db file?
<ikonia> alienseer23: what type of db file /
<tiglionabbit> ugh
<tiglionabbit> what is this script that tries to start x every 2 minutes
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: init
<abowen> wols: ahh, not I snagged it from synaptic, then cofigured later.  My ether line is fried and if I update I don't want to loose my wireless, cause I'd have no way to access the internet.
<tiglionabbit> when I already have a working x session
<alienseer23> it's in my amarok folder, i think sqlite, it sais version 80 when i tried dbview
<tiglionabbit> ikonia: can I kill it?
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: apologies, what your asking is not init.
<mathieu> salut
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: what makes you think something is starting X every few minutes
<Slart> alienseer23:  I think there are sqlite db viewers available.. have you searched the repos?
<ikonia> alienseer23: import it
<alienseer23> import it how and with what?
<ikonia> alienseer23: with sqllite
<ikonia> alienseer23: the sqlite package has ways to query it
<tiglionabbit> ikonia: because it starts x, crashes, starts again, etc.  after 6 tries it gives up and says it has failed 6 times in 90 seconds and will try again in 2 minutes, with the option "OK".  How do I make it stop trying?
<wols> abowen: make ~3gb room on your harrdisk and install an interim gutsy there
<alienseer23> k
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: then you don't have a working X sesion
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: that is init
<wols> tiglionabbit: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tiglionabbit> ikonia: I do have a working x session which I started with startx, but it tries to start one on :1 that screws up the session I have
<wols> ikonia: init starts X, really?
<abowen> wols:  Sorry that's greek to me, I'm new.  Could you point me in the direction of getting that done?
<ikonia> wols: yes
<tiglionabbit> after I hit okay on that thing, it goes back to my working session for 2 minutes, then screws it up again with its own session
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: are you working on a server install ?
<nikin> hy. what package i have to reconfigure to enable default use of bitmap fonts in X?
<Jack_Sparrow> abowen: wols has a good point, many of us have multiple linux installs, just note, if you make another partition, you may hose up your uuid's
<cofeineSunshine> how automaticaly load module
<tiglionabbit> ikonia: no, desktop live session on parallels
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: then how have you disabled x so you have to do "startX"
<casdio> I have an Asus but i have no sound (ubuntu 7.10). Can you help me please
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: the desktop should start by default
<casdio> ?
<white_eagle> hello, any known bugs with ati drivers (link)
<ikonia> white_eagle: there are many
<ikonia> white_eagle: what situation are you having
<tiglionabbit> ikonia: I haven't.  It starts a screwy X session by default which just crashes over and over.  I changed my xorg.conf and ran 'startx' to get a working session, but the screwy session keeps coming up anyway every 2 minutes
<nikin> hy. what package i have to reconfigure to enable default use of bitmap fonts in X?
<white_eagle> ikonia: just interested in
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: once you reboot it will use your fixed xorg session
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: that problem will go away
<tiglionabbit> ikonia: this is a LIVE SESSION
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: oh, I see
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tiglionabbit> I guess I just have to watch it crash a billion times
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: , no you don't
<tiglionabbit> I already did that ikonia, didn't make it stop
<teknoprep> hmm i fixed that up quickly
<tiglionabbit> see, it's installing ubuntu on the working session
<abowen> thanks all
<teknoprep> ubuntu is the best linux distro for laptops i have used in a long time
<tiglionabbit> but the screwy session keeps coming up
<nikin> hy. what package i have to reconfigure to enable default use of bitmap fonts in X?
<tiglionabbit> so it's kind of a waiting game
<ikonia> tiglionabbit: I'm just following the init script through
<RP_SWE> How can I make ndiswrapper loadup during boot
<tawooh> trying to install a program through the add/remove tool, getting an error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."  any help??
<TheZealot> how can I search a file for a particular word?
<Jack_Sparrow> tawooh: do what it says...
<nikin> tawooh: did you run the suggested command?
<RP_SWE> anyone ? ndiswrapper
<tawooh> says it needs superuser privelege
<tiglionabbit> hm, looks like whatever was trying to startx on :1 just crashed
<astro76> TheZealot, grep pattern file
<tiglionabbit> hooray
<TheZealot> tanks astro
<wifi> I'm getting 550 failed to change directory, in the ftp.. Help me fix this please. I don't want to renable write access
<nikin> hy. what package i have to reconfigure to enable default use of bitmap fonts in X? i did a dpkg-reconfigure --all and setted there..  and it made some of my themes llook a lot better. but i dont remember the name of the package
<tawooh> does that mean i need to sudo the command??
<Jack_Sparrow> tawooh: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> tawooh: Yes...  and sorry if I sounded curt...
<amitprakash> hi.. Jack_Sparrow.. changin UUID didnt fix the problem
<tawooh> no apologies needed, sometimes its best to be concise
<Dr_willis> concise, yet verbose, and exact
<Dr_willis> :)
<skelter> anyone know something about installing ubuntu using RAID5 onto a fresh system
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: I dont remember the question... but I am in the middle of a football game...  just helping during the commercials..
<amitprakash> sethk, hi.. i changed the UUID to no avail
<x_> Hello Everybody ... i need help ... i downloaded some RAR and ZIP files ... how i can open (Extract) them ?!
<tawooh> trying to string several vid clips together, any suggestions on prog??
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow: oki.. lemme know when the next commercial comes :)
<nikin> x_ install unzip and unrar packages
<buggeredfstab> Is there a chatroom where I can go to get mysql tuitoring? (non-technical)
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: It might be that grub got hosed with the other things you tried.
<x_> nikin   how ?!
<bubble> you need to download rar for linux to be able to extract
<bubble> zip should work with ark
<Slart> !raid | skelter
<ubotu> skelter: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<astro76> !rar | x_
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rar
<ubotu> x_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow: well ubuntu in safe mode says, check root=cat proc/cmdline or missing modules devices=cat proc/cmdline
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (gutsy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<nikin> x_: sudo apt-get install unrar unzip
<mame> Hi room!
<x_> nikin ... thanks
<x_> bubble   what's command for installation ?!
<skelter> slart, i went to that page, and when i got to the "dmraid -ay" bit, it tells me that raid45 isn't in the kernel :
<bubble> FYI is you bought rar for windows, the key works for linux and portable winrar as well
<gumpish> =/ sooo the default set of compiz effects in gutsy are markedly less than what's included in ye olde beryl / merald?
<nikin> x_ then read the manpages of the programs for more information
<nikin> hy. what package i have to reconfigure to enable default use of bitmap fonts in X? i did a dpkg-reconfigure --all and setted there..  and it made some of my themes llook a lot better. but i dont remember the name of the package
<Dr_willis> winrar.exe works decently well with wine last i tried it.
<x_> nikin ... thanks  :-)
<mame> I was wondering where I should / could solicit support for the creation of a new "front-end" for emulators such as MAME or FCEU ?  I am not much of a programmer these days and I am more into the design aspect of things. Can anyone give me some ideas of where I should start with this type of thing?
<amitprakash> hi.. i copied my / partition to /dev/sda5.. an extended partition. then i edited grub to point to (hd0,5)... however linux doesnt boot failing while the loading progress bar and is unable to acees some driver using dickbuUUID.. anyone knows a fix?
<amitprakash> hd0,4*
<rdavila> hi friends
<rdavila> one question: 	Anyone know if it is possible to make Sender-based Routing with ssmtp?
<Dr_willis> mame,  thers dozens of front ends to those things.   in different languages  and so forth.
<al1> I've got a laptop with an IP 192.168.1.200 which is linked to an access point, linked to switch, linked to another switch, linked to a pc whose ip is 192.168.1.64.
<al1> When I try to ping my laptop from my pc it doesn"t work.
<al1> When I ping my pc from my laptop, it works. And then I can ping my laptop from my pc.
<al1> Question : what could I do for having my pc to find directly my laptop ?
<amitprakash> al1: check for a firewall?
<astro76> mame, well there's already several existing open-source frontends, such as gxmame. Any reason you need to start one from scratch?
<sethk> amitprakash, we told you how to fix that earlier.
<amitprakash> sethk, yeah
<amitprakash> i changed the UUIDs
<amitprakash> but it didnt work
<amitprakash> sethk: well ubuntu in safe mode says, check root=cat proc/cmdline or missing modules devices=cat proc/cmdline
<sethk> amitprakash, changed them to what?
<amitprakash> to the new uuids found using vol_id
<sethk> amitprakash, well, since "root=cat proc/cmdline" is nonsensical, I'm not surprised
<Dr_willis> i always liked the 'advancemame' front end called 'advancemenu' but its not getting much support any more.
<bubble> I have a related question: If I wanted to create a gui for an existing cli program, what should I look into?
<x_> nikin    i find some program name PowerArchiver   ... can unzip 32 diffrent format Zip files ... but it's for Win not Linux .. do u know one big program like that can open 7Zip and more things ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: did you rework menu.lst as well as fstab
<astro76> bubble, python is extremely popular lately
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<rsk> x_: file-roller
<mame> Well Astro I have been toying with all of the front ends and emulators that I come across and I started to see a trend of issues that I have with all of them. I was hoping that by starting fresh with someone to avoid the issues that I have encountered and create something truly and dramatically new for the emulation world of linux which in comparison to its M$ counterpart sucks.
<sethk> bubble, there are dozens of alternatives.  I like python for quick things.
<Dr_willis> bubble,  Hmm. there used to be a 'quick gui builder tool' I used ages and ages ago...  i forget its name
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: post them to the pastebin for viewing..please
<Dr_willis> x_,  theres 7zip for linux, and proberly archivers for any other format you can find.
<mushy> hey ubuntu buddies. i need to know the easy way to open windows files. my google searches are poorly worded
<sethk> Dr_willis, cobol?
<nikin> x_ there are several graphical programs to do archive management
<Dr_willis> sethk,  nah. this was some little multi-front end tool i saw once on a live cd.
<mushy> sorry by windows files i mean files in a ntfs partition on another harddrive
<astro76> mame, perhaps you could pick one and fix it instead
<nikin> like xarchiver
<test_> hi
<scguy318> Dr_willis: Kommander?
<ipiz> Does anyone know why, whenever I ssh to my friend's debian box, it's really slow. Both of us have broadband. Is this a known issue or something? How do I speed it up
<x_> no no .. not graphical .. just wanna know if some program can open many diffrent format ZIP files
<CountX> anyone get stickam.com to work?
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  not Kommander. but i hear kommander is good for that. :)
<sethk> ipiz, slow how?  command line not responsive?
<nikin> x_: sudo apt-get install xarchiver
<mushy> how do i open files from a windows ntfs partion on another drive
<mame> Well AStro76 I am not even that good.
<Erealz> hey im having a bitch of a time accessing my windows hdd partion from linux ?
<Dr_willis> makes me feel old wheni recall all these programs on one ever uses any more.
<sethk> ipiz, throughput must exist end to end.  Broadband at both ends doesn't help if there's a bottleneck between.
<Jack_Sparrow> mushy: define open?
<x_> Dr_willis   thanks :-)
<mushy> movies and mp3s
<mame> LOL I am just hopeful to be able to present a full layout in detail to the world and hope that someone takes me up on the idea.
<x_> nikin ... thanks :-)
<nikin> ipiz: did you try to using compression for the conection?
<ipiz> sethk It's like when I type "sethk" .. after 5 seconds, it starts with write word by word "sethk"
<test_> which version of linux is better for home users
<mushy> jack_sparrow movies and mp3s
<sethk> ipiz, I assume you mean letter by letter
<Erealz> usely I could always access my windows partion after an install but since the upgrade to 7.10 no luck
<PriceChild> !best | test_
<ubotu> test_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<IndyGunFreak> test_: the last one you try.. :)
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, sethk: http://pastebin.ca/819468 for menu.lst http://pastebin.ca/819470 for fstab
<Erealz> can anyone help me
<sethk> ipiz, try running ping for a while, see what the round trips are.
<ipiz> nikin That is, if one of us have dial-up or slow connection. But we both have broadband.
<test_> ubuntu studio
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CountX> is there any reason when i install flashplugin-nonfree that flash doeant load and when i try to install from firefox again it tells me its already installed, but on firefox it keeps telling me i need a plugin to view this page?
<ipiz> sethk sorry, your right. letter by letter.
<sub[t]rnl> CountX: have you restarted firefox?
<ipiz> sethk We
<Erealz> I did ask a question
<CountX> sub[t]rnl, yes
<scguy318> CountX: known bug
<ipiz> sethk We're in opposite of the earth.
<ipiz> sdide
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<IndyGunFreak> Erealz: then be patient
<ipiz> side
<mushy> HALP!
<sethk> amitprakash, you've not changed the root= argument to be /dev/sda5.  On line 138 the word root is missing before =
<Mark761966> Anyone here know Reconstructor?
<scguy318> !bug 173890 | CountX
<ipiz> sethk latency would be high, cause he's in florida, and I'm currently in United Arab Emirates.
<Wing> How do you stop opensshd?
<Erealz> and that maid as much sense as our corrent president
<nikin> ipiz: did you try other connection types? to see if the problem is with ssh or your connection? like Apache or FTP server?
<test_> major applications are like video editting media player movie player
<sub[t]rnl> Wing: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<ipiz> Wing sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<scguy318> CountX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<YeTr2> I thought you were supposed to use norootverify to boot win32
<scguy318> CountX: there's info on workaround there
<mushy> Jack_Sparrow: no halp?
<bubble> ok, so whats a good app for python development or do most people just use vim or something?
<winkman> HI... i'm having some trouble with firefox 2.0.0.11 and my keyboard - any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3961327
<weeman13221> hey im a newb and running ubuntu 7.10 and using a radeon x1300 graphics card and when i go to activate the desktop effects it says that the composite extension is unavailable can anyone help?
<CountX> scguy318, thanks
<x_> how we can set Num pad keys ON when ubuntu is loading ?!
<sethk> ipiz, true, but it will still be useful, especially after the first few packets.
<amitprakash> sethk, shud i make it root=UUID...
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: I see double ==  for root in grub..
<wifi> when I try to unmount my ntfs volume, it says the device is busy
<test_> winkman try lower version of firefox it helps
<mame> astro76: Is there a place to upload such ideas?
<mushy> weeman13221:  go to #compiz
<sethk> amitprakash, you should use:            root =/dev/sda5
<Erealz> is vnc installed on ubuntu by defoult
<winkman> test_: how can i install an older version?
<sethk> amitprakash, I don't understand why you are bothering with UUID
<ipiz> nikin is there any alternatives to putty?
<CountX> scguy318, imma remove package reinstall and let u know
<test_> by downgrading
<bubble> x_ you should be able to do that easier and cleaner from within the BIOS
<test_> from the firefox site
<Unimatr|x> Hi, could anybody help me with a problem regardit the partition alocation table?
<winkman> test_: Thanks
<potamota> quick one, 7.10 gutsy or feisty ?
<ipiz> Unimatr|x What about it?
<amitprakash> sethk, Jack_Sparrow.. sorry to have overlooked.. i'll try to fix this again..
<ipiz> potamota gutsy.
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: and no root=  in the recovery option...
<am_> Hi, could someone help me with a dual-boot problem? i tried to install GRUB, but now i cant load Vista
<potamota> ipiz: thnks
<x_> bubble  i tried     can't find it ...  is tham some Command line  for that ?!
<astro76> mame, probably some gaming forum... I don't really see you having much luck... probably better to see if you can convince an existing front-end author to implement your suggestions
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<sethk> am_, is that really a problem?   (Just kidding)
<ipiz> potamota fiesty is 7.04
<Unimatr|x> i use ubuntu and win xp
<am_> sethk, lol but i need Vista (unfortuantely) for work
<mame> Astro76: Thanks
<potamota> ipiz: cool, it just no sound in my ubuntu
<ipiz> sethk any help?
<sethk> am_, I know, occasionally I do also.
<Jack_Sparrow> YeTr2: either way... grub is wrong...
<am_> sethk, so do you know the problem?
<ipiz> potamota Use alsaconf or alsamixer (not sure, which one)
<sethk> am_, put your menu.lst on the pastebin site and we'll see if we can figure it out.
<bubble> x_ I don't think so.  It's usually in the bios. Says "boot up numlock state" or something similar.
<am_> sethk, it says the 3 ubuntu thingies, which it did before, and Vista/Longhorn (Loader), but when i press on the vista one nothing happens
<am_> also, its not graphical
<Unimatr|x> i reintalled win xp and wanted to restore grub so i talked to a friend and he rewrote some clusters on my hard drive (he knew what he was doing... right) now my partition alocation thigy is gone
<sethk> ipiz, you can run some test programs, but all that will tell you is what you already know.
<bubble> x_ you don't have an IBM by chance, do you?
<x_> bubble     thanks ... gonna check it again ;-)
<sethk> ipiz, try a traceroute, see if that might give any clues.
<am_> sethk, how would i do that
<kazol> I have a problem with the sound not working after some time.
<scguy318> Unimatr|x: your partition table is gone?
<amitprakash> Jack_Sparrow, so i just need to make it root= instead of ==? also recovery boot leads to the same error
<Unimatr|x> yep
<scguy318> Unimatr|x: ouch, run testdisk on it
<Unimatr|x> rewriten, complety
<x_> bubble   nope .. i have desktop
<patrick_> What is the bar thing at the bottom of this desktop? http://www.lifehack.org/wp-content/files/2007/06/clean-desktop.jpg
<sethk> am_, the URL is in the channel subject line.
<ipiz> Unimatr|x You should always install linux _after_ windoze, since windoze's bootloader doesn't like linux.
<bubble> x_ IBM remembers the last state of numlock
<scguy318> Unimatr|x: if he overwrote the boot code then that's a diff story
<Unimatr|x> yes, now i know
<ipiz> sethk isn't that replaced by tracepath? heh.
<Jack_Sparrow> amitprakash: recovery line is wrong as well.. check it out
<scguy318> Unimatr|x: but part table...ouch use testdisk to recover
<CountX> scguy318, is there a deb available somewhere?
<bulmer> alternative to putty is Freenx ..there is a windows client version
<Unimatr|x> problem is how do i restore my original partitions from within Ubuntu?
<scguy318> CountX: its on that bug link
<sethk> ipiz, not for me, I'm a dinosaur  :)
<ipiz> sethk Anywho, I can connect , no problem.. but it's just lagging ..
<ipiz> sethk Anywho, I can connect , no problem.. but it's just lagging ..
<am_> sethk, you mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org right?
<mushy> HELP!!!!! HOW DO I OPEN MP3s FROM A DIFFERENT WINDOWS HARDDRIVE
<mushy> help help help
<chad_> My ubuntu computer wont reconize my 2 ntfs partitons. it did yesterday... plz help me. my email is compboy888@gmail.com
<ipiz> Unimatr|x /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda (if you have EIDE HDD)
<sethk> am_, right
<ikonia> mushy: best way to get ignored
<RP_SWE> ?is it possible to have a script during bootup so the internet connection gets hooked up ? :D it is a wireless connection
<Jack_Sparrow> mushy: CAPS will just get you ignored.
<ikonia> mushy: there is no need to use caps or ask help help help
<YeTr2> Unimatr|x: I'm sorry, but I think you are SOL with your partitioning. unless you can recall exactly how the partitions were mananged, you would need to have a harddrisk forensic expert to rebuild your partition table.
<mushy> just tell me what to search on google
<mushy> please
<ikonia> mushy: just ask your question in a polite and concise manner
<am_> sethk, so what where do i look to do this (im not very good at computers)
<scguy318> Unimatr|x: use testdisk to recover
<scguy318> YeTr2: not totally
<scguy318> YeTr2: he could take a shot with testdisk and other apps like it
<YeTr2> scguy318: new utility?
<mushy> how do i open an mp3 from a mofo windows ntfs harddrive
<sethk> am_, just go to that URL.  There is a box that says "paste here".  Then you click on a button (I don't remember if it says save or submit or ok, but you'll see it).
<ikonia> mushy: "mofo" is not acceptable language
<Dr_willis> I thought the latest ubuntu put all the 'windows hard drives' in /media mushy  have you looked there yet?
<Unimatr|x> i'm quite new to ubuntu, could someone guide me through the process?
<ikonia> mushy: I've just asked you to ask in a polite and concise way
<mushy> NO I HAVNT
<scguy318> YeTr2: new? I think...not
<mushy> thanks<3
<ikonia> Unimatr|x: which process
<sethk> am_, then your browser will update.  Copy the URL it shows, and paste it here.
<bubble> I thought caps lock was cruise control for cool....??
<Dr_willis> mushy,  you MIGHT want to go check out the Ubuntu starters guide also.....
<am_> sethk, no i mean what would i put there, i see the site and what to do, but i dont see what i need to paste
<ikonia> mushy: please stop using cap in letter
<cjack2k7> #opengl
<Unimatr|x> testdisk partition recovery procedure
<CountX> scguy318, that worked, i downloaded the rpm off adode and converted using alien, and that didnt work somehow
<mushy> wait wheres the /media
<YeTr2> scguy318: how well does that work with encrypted disks?
<mushy> there is no media
<slugone> help me i just switched to linux and im addicted !!
<scguy318> !rpm | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Dr_willis> mushy,  /media is the full path.. typt it in the address bar.
<ikonia> Unimatr|x: I've never used that process, I actually don't believe in it at the moment
<scguy318> YeTr2: if it's encryted its SOL :)
<rico> hey guys. when I do a repartition, the UUIDs of partitions get changed, correct?
<Dr_willis> !startersguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startersguide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<patrick_> What is the bar thing at the bottom of this desktop? http://www.lifehack.org/wp-content/files/2007/06/clean-desktop.jpg
<Dr_willis> rico,  yes tehy do.
<patrick_> please!
<ikonia> patrick_: what ?
<IndyGunFreak> patrick_: its Avant window manager, google it.
<patrick_> please!
<patrick_> What is the bar thing at the bottom of this desktop? http://www.lifehack.org/wp-content/files/2007/06/clean-desktop.jpg
<scguy318> Unimatr|x: boot a recovery distro like Rescubuntu
<rico> Dr_willis, my fstab (by default) uses UUIDs. how should I go about changing them? same with GRUB.
<IndyGunFreak> patrick_: take a paxil...
<mushy> ok /media shows no windows harddrive does that mean i should mount it
<ikonia> patrick_: calm down, this is an ubuntu support channel
<Unimatr|x> where do i get rescobuntu?
<patrick_> Thanks! Merry Christmas!
<Ttech> Hi,  I need help, I want to play dvd's I innstalled the libdvdcss2 lib but it still won't play.
<CountX> arrrr, stickam.com still doesnt work...
<nikin> hy. what package i have to reconfigure to enable default use of bitmap fonts in X? i did a dpkg-reconfigure --all and setted there..  and it made some of my themes llook a lot better. but i dont remember the name of the package
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | Tt
<ubotu> Tt: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> rico,  change them to use the /dev/ type entry. Or find the uuid of your parittions and put the correct #'s in there.
<rico> patrick_, that's windows, and it's probably objectdock (for windows, again)
<Dr_willis> rico,  or change the uuid's of the drives. :)
<scguy318> Unimatr|x: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<slugone> when is the next ubuntu release due ?
<mushy> YAY Dr_willis I FOUND IT THANKSKSKSKSKS
<am_> sethk, i posted it, my name was am_
<ikonia> slugone: not for a while
<Dr_willis> mushy,  the users starters guide? (i hope)
<Dr_willis> :)
<portablejim> how do you set multiple burners with CDcontrol?
<rico> slugone, 8.04. that'd be 2008 april.
<putterson> how do you make the screen not dim when entering a password
<ikonia> slugone: putterson thats a feature of the gnome desktop
<ikonia> putterson: not really practical to remove
<slugone> hey thats not too long!!!! any werd on new features?
<Clay_The_Arc> Hello
<ikonia> slugone: no, it's very early
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: hi
<putterson> ikonia, ok
<slugone> yea
<Clay_The_Arc> Any1 here give me some help?
<ikonia> Clay_The_Arc: if you ask a question, maybe
<Clay_The_Arc> Okay, how can i configure my wired connection to allow my brother comp to connect to mine
<x_> how i can changing keys in keyboard ?! i mean i wanna change "/" place in keyboard .. how i should do that ?!
<am_> sethk, are you still here?
<mushy> no Dr_willis the users starters guide is well hid but my computer option showed the hdd
<slugone> honestly though i just switched to ubuntu from xp and dang ......this is way better LOL
<Clay_The_Arc> and to use my dialup
<Clay_The_Arc> (ya i know networking dialup is stupid but it's my dads idea ;-;)
#ubuntu 2008-12-08
<koshar1> !grub
<Sweetandy> I made a fat16 partition on a USB stick drive, effectively erasing it. Now dmesg tells me that FAT is an invalid media value and that it can't find a valid FAT filesystem on the device, /dev/sdb. What to do?
<payload1> are there alternative concepts, LjL?
<slippy> whodi
<deardeath> ok I need help with something, Flannel
<koshar1> Sweetandy try vfat
<rww> How do I find a description of the changes made in updates of a package? E.g., apt-get just downloaded some new updates and I want to know what changes were in them.
<deardeath> When I type the find command, it gives me (hd1,2)
<deardeath> any idea which one I should write?
<DasEi> !wubi > yanko
<ubottu> yanko, please see my private message
<Sweetandy> koshar1: wrong fs type is what the mount command tells me.
<JedMiller> anyone got any advice for installing ubuntu on a compaq laptop?
<koshar1> rww synaptic > file >history
<bobbycheetah> ubuntu 8.10 on dell d600.  cannot type in terminal,  can select app/places/system dropdowns, but but dropdowns don't appear.  i can move from window to window  with mouse and click on them.  have to use power button on laptop to get shutdown menu.  i've tried restart and power off/on.  any ideas?
<bobbycheetah> was working fine all day. this just started occurring.
<rww> koshar1: that's the list of updates that I've downloaded, not the changes that were made in those updates. I'm looking for something like "libfoo1 updated: Fixing Launchpad bug #422342"
<Flannel> deardeath: hd1,2 is the partition, what do you mean which one you should write?  For location of installing to? or pointing grub to /boot?
<Flannel> deardeath: Which step on that page?
<deardeath> I said find, now it tells me to type
<deardeath> root (hd0,1)
<f00fyf00f3rz> boobbycheetah what os are you running
<deardeath> but I got hd1,2 when I typed the find command. So I'm not sure if I should type root (hd0,1) SInce I didn't install Ubuntu on my main harddisk.
<payload1> i go to bed. maybe i file tomorrow the bug..
<balleyne> anyone know how I can increase the timeout value in Nautilus for connecting to an ssh server?
<amoose136> does anyone know a command in command line that will maximize a window?
<kushalsejwal> how can I upgrade my current version of gnome i.e 2.2 to 2.24
<charmin_> dragonfly
<bitmonk> i'm having trouble with suspend on my acer aspire one netbook with ath_pci driver.  if i rmmod && modprobe it after resuming, it picks up my network right away, so i tried adding it to the list of modules to be removed at suspend time in /etc/acpi/suspend.d/60-generate-modules-list.sh, but i still have to manually reload the module on resume.  am i doing something wrong? is what i'm trying to do well documented somewhere?
<bitmonk> sorry, ath_pci is my wifi driver, from madwifi i think.
<nintendork32> dlehow much ram does ubuntu server require?
<nroot7> I am using ubuntu 8.10 and its performance (user experience) is overall sluggish. Like it takes ~ 3-4 seconds before a menu opens after left clicking. System performance was OK till 8.04. I have 1.5 GB RAM and 1.6 AMD Turion X2. Also the harddisk light keeps glowing most of the time. How can I find the bottleneck?
<nintendork32> how much ram does ubuntu server require?
<deardeath> hello?
<bitmonk> nintendork32: we heard you the first time, and that's a difficult question to answer in exact terms.  there may be sys requirements on the website..
<nintendork32> bitmonk: misspelling ;)
<nintendork32> bitmonk: and asked here first because i idle here anyway ;)
<bitmonk> nroot7: you've upgraded through all these versions?  do you have one big fat root partition? ;d
<nroot7> bitmonk: no its a fresh install and i have a separate home partition
<bitmonk> hm.
<LjL> bitmonk: "all these versions"...? he mentioned 8.04 and 8.10
<bitmonk> LjL: he said things were fast up until 8.04, implying an earlier version, and potentially a long chain.  split hairs much, or were you going to offer him some help, too? ;)
<mortuis99> i have 2 macines that run ubuntu in 2 differant rooms is there a way that i can connect/control one from another?
<LjL> bitmonk: not anymore than your comment did. though myself, i haven't reinstalled from scratch since Breezy i believe, and have no particular problems because of it.
<rww> !vnc | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mloyer> nintendork32: I would say don't go under 64 Mb :) but the minimum RAM is highly dependant of the type of service you want to run on it.
<bitmonk> LjL: i was looking for symptoms, not blaming the ubuntu upgrade, go sit under a tree for a while.
<mortuis99> rww  thanks
<LjL> nroot7: tried disabling desktop effects? for the glowing HD, check iotop
<nintendork32> mloyer: prefect :D i have 128MB
<tyebud> Hello everyone
<nintendork32> mloyer, sadly, have to wait to install a hard drive
<tyebud> I'm having an issue with aticonfig
<nando> how do i install a .run file?
<tyebud> sh ./<file name>.run
<mloyer> nintendork32: ok, 128 mb will be enough for a small web server/DB or anything not really memory oriented
<LjL> nando: there's no standard way to do that, it depends what file it is.
<LjL> nando: generally, software is installed using the APT package management system, not via manually downloaded files.
<nintendork32> mloyer: how much traffic could it handle?
<sere_> how can i tell what my usbstick is mounted as
<sere_> mount point
<LjL> sere_: "mount" will list all your mounts... then guess.
<nintendork32> mloyer: i will just host a website+a few applications like irc bots
<LjL> sere_: it's likely /media/disk
<deardeath> Flannel: Are you still there?
<sere_> LjL, ty
<MAXIMUM> any one here uses ubuntu 9.04 alpha can reprot any niticible performance gain
<tyebud> Does anyone have any experience with aticonfig and tv out
<nando> LjL: this is not available using the apt get method
<Flannel> !who | deardeath
<ubottu> deardeath: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mloyer> nintendork32: this will depend on your CPU, the type of webapps you run and your bandwith
<nroot7> LjL: strange mono is on the top in iotop and a few KDE apps
<Flannel> MAXIMUM: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<syslq> I'm very much found of my window shortcuts winkey+something is there some way I can mimc them in ubuntu? Standard app doesnt allow me to do winkey + something?
<nando> LjL: I did it a long time ago but i cant remember how...
<syslq> Mono? Is that popular?
<nintendork32> mloyer: a ftp server, apache, and a few perl, python, and java apps for bots is pretty much it
<LjL> nando: what is it?
<tsuna27> hi i am connecting my ipod 2 ubuntu but nothing shows up
<deardeath> Flannel: So here is the problem let me wrap it up. I installed ubuntu on the second harddisk, that is why I asked whether I should write down the exact same lines from the instructions.
<LjL> nroot7: mono? hm, know what might be using it? (iirc the only program that uses mono on a default install is tomboy)
<nando> LjL: Its an installer for a game
<Flannel> deardeath: deardeath You should type root (hd1,2), where it found your stage1
<deardeath> Ok thanks
<Banditofdoom> sup guys
<mloyer> nintendork32: that might work, but I think you'll have to make some test :)
<tsuna27> the ipod is charging but i can add song 2 the pod
<Banditofdoom> so any1 have an estimated geuss when zday will be open for the public
<deardeath> Flannel: Then setup hd1?
<LjL> nando: chmod +x filename.run ; ./filename.run
<deardeath> I mean setup (hd1)
<Flannel> deardeath: probably hd0, that'll be the hard drive (physical drive) that the computer boots to (and you want to put the bootloader on)
<Flannel> deardeath: hd0 will be your first harddrive, which is almost certainly where windows overwrote your bootloader
<deardeath> Well I installed the windows on second harddisk too :P
<tsuna27> ? can any1 help me ?
<deardeath> But we'll see, thanks.
<JedMiller> Hi :) what problems am i likely to encounter trying to get my laptop to work with ubuntu? I just searched google and theres not much coming up about my laptop
<tyebud> Does anyone have any experience with aticonfig?
<kc8pxy> how do i create a raid1  and move my base install to that raid, POST-INSTALL?
<erle-> how can i add a lib path for 32 bit apps on 64-bit ubuntu?
<nroot7> LjL :tomboy
<nando> LjL: thanks man i figured it out
<tsuna27> jedmiller: i am using ubuntu on my laptop and i get a little less battery life compared 2 when i used XP
<jtaji> JedMiller: best bet is to boot your laptop with the Ubuntu LiveCD aka desktop cd and see what works
<tsrk> Any easy way to uninstall all the packages that got installed when I installed kubuntu-desktop?
<nroot7> LjL: i really like the application otherwiase I just want to uninstall mono all together
<hml> how do I view chm files?
<jtaji> hml: install gnochm
<jumpaholic> hi, i started an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and left it for a couple hours... when i came back i had a message like "your system could be in an unusable state" and dpkg --configure -a gives a lot of errors
<jumpaholic> ideas?
<tsuna27> my ipod is not recognized by ubuntu help?
<jumpaholic> im shocked that i couldnt just leave the system while it was upgradeing
<jumpaholic> why is it that i can leave a system that's upgrading and it freaks out when i dont configure a couple packages?
<hml> jtaji: nice, thanks!
<jumpaholic> shouldnt it... wait until im there?
<jtaji> jumpaholic: I'm sure the same thing would happen if you sat in front and watched it ;)
<jumpaholic> jtaji, do you have any ideas on how i can fix this?
<jumpaholic> i've googled about
<jumpaholic> tried several things
<tsuna27> jtaji: can u help w/ my ipod problem
<jumpaholic> update-initramfs -u didnt seem to help
<nando> what does this mean "/home/nando/.setup8289: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nando> "
<rockenrola> hi, I am triyng to add sound to a OO Impress presentation, without sucess. I have done the same in windows (via VirtualBox) and it worked, so it must be a Ubuntu thing. Any ideas?
<thebloggu> hey
<nroot7> LjL: thanks for your help
<thebloggu> can someone help me with stalonetray in openbox ?
<hml> jtaji: is there a wya to convert chm files into  pdf or ps?
<deardeath> Flannel: I just wanted to say it worked fine thanks :)
<jtaji> !info chm2pdf | hml
<ubottu> chm2pdf (source: chm2pdf): A Python script that converts CHM files into PDF files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<thebloggu> everytime i restart my computer the icons look bigger than the tray and i have to kill stalonetray process and restart it to look good
<jtaji> tsuna27: I've never used one
<hml> jtaji: fantastic, thanks again
<eivindgl> having troubles with python indention for emacs. I have to press tab for each line to get the indention correct. auto indention works for C source files.
<deardeath> Flannel: I just got a slight bit of problem.. On the GRUB I can choose either my ubuntu  or Windows XP Professional.. The problem is, I also have Windows XP Home installed.
<thebloggu> i use
<thebloggu> stalonetray -t -w --icon-size 10 --grow-gravity W --icon-gravity NE --max-height 10 --ignore-icon-resize &
<thebloggu> in autostart.sh
<tsuna27> okay this may help its an ipod touch
<Flannel> deardeath: you have home and professional?
<deardeath> Yup, both.
<elostio> what are the abolute minimum hardware specs for a imap Mailserver, serving at max 10 people?
<jtaji> jumpaholic: pastebin the output of dpkg --configure -a and maybe someone can help
<deardeath> I'd have deleted the professional, had there been a way to do it without formatting.
<Flannel> deardeath: alright, if you open up your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and duplicate professional and modify it to suit your home thing.
<teear> I just edited vlc.desktop file, and now i have default aspect ratio of 4:3 when I start VLC from the applications-menu, but how can I get default aspect ratio of 4:3 when It starts by clicking some video file
<deardeath> thanks
<teear> I can't find any setting for the default aspect ratio in VLC menus
<jtaji> elostio: for a server install with no desktop... not much
<teear> Or is there some config file for VLC where I can set this?
<tyebud> When I attempt to change a setting with aticonfig, I get the "Warning: Failed to set tv format immediately."
<jtaji> elostio: 256 MB ram would be more than enough
<jumpaholic> jtaji, the package causing all this is mythtv-common, the error is:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<elostio> would i have a chanol with 200 mhz 32 mb ram??
<jtaji> elostio: yikes
<ganymede> elostio, maybe compile your own kernel with only what you need
<ganymede> elostio, linux kernel can be brought down to 2 MB while fully functional, if you only compile your own hardware drivers into the kernel
<benbloom> ok I've been beating my head against /etc/network/interfaces all day. could somebody help me? I've got a new laptop and ethernet connection (eth0) is hotpluggible but when I try to connect eth1 to the wlan I get no dhcp offers. I know my dhcp server is running though because I have several other wireless devices connected. it's a linksys wrk54g
<chipbuddy> i know pretty much nothing about web design and html (and css and xhtml...). is there a simple open source program i can install that will generate all the html (or xhtml or css) for me? preferably heavy on the gui. i do'nt need anything fancy, just pictures, links and text, but i want it to look good
<hml> jtaji: hmm, chm2pdf gives errors;  any other tool you suggest i look into?
<tyebud> When I attempt to change a setting with aticonfig, I get the "Warning: Failed to set tv format immediately."
<hml> jtaji: going to give archmage a try
<jtaji> hml: I'm not familiar with any, I just searched http://packages.ubuntu.com to find that one ;)
<elostio> Got a new keyboard layout, thus lagging behind. ill give it a go compiling my own kernel. Thanks guys
<obi_>  im tring to get gsynaptic running, i throw an error that says i need to set SHMconfig to true in xorg.config or xf86config top use gsynaptic. can anyone help me with this?
<help_im_lost> anybody know anything about getting wicd to work properly with windows mobile device to share an internet connection?
<hml> jtaji: okaky, cool; doing the same thing (but using apt-cache) got me archmage
<ganymede> elostio, or you can blacklist all the modules for things you won't be using
<jtaji> obi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Enabling SHMConfig
<D-MAN> anyone know how to install wine on xubuntu?
<ganymede> elostio, and you probably want to minimize all the /etc/init.d stuff and maybe even the number of login thingies from six down to one
<help_im_lost> D-MAN; did you try sudo apt-get install wine?
<ganymede> elostio, although i'm not sure if the logon thingies use that much RAM
<ConstantineXVI> D-MAN: open synaptic, find wine, instal
<ganymede> elostio, in fact, i don't even know if ubuntu will let you install onto 32 MB, maybe try DSL
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thebloggu> i use openbox and stalonetray. i want the tray to be used as dock at the top right corner growing to the left with 10 pixels max height
<thebloggu> how?
<Aquina> What happen when I manually remove lines in /etc/mtab?
<D-MAN> help_im_lost, do you know how to install guild wars in wine?
<benbloom> ok I've been beating my head against /etc/network/interfaces all day. could somebody help me? I've got a new laptop and ethernet connection (eth0) is hotpluggible but when I try to connect eth1 to the wlan I get no dhcp offers. I know my dhcp server is running though because I have several other wireless devices connected. it's a linksys wrk54g.
<tyebud> When I attempt to change a setting with aticonfig, I get the "Warning: Failed to set tv format immediately."
<kpochrist> salut
<kpochrist> d
<mrwes> re
<wa> please help me about
<ConstantineXVI> D-MAN: in terminal, cd to your guild wars disc, wine setup.exe
<tyebud> When I attempt to change a setting with aticonfig, I get the "Warning: Failed to set tv format immediately."
<thebloggu> i use openbox and stalonetray. i want the tray to be used as dock at the top right corner growing to the left with 10 pixels max height
<thebloggu> how?
<qcjn> exit
<pitang1> does anyone here use boinc?
<mrwes> heh
<D-MAN> con-man, do not have the disk is there a way i can sudo get?
<cheaboi> hey guys 1 question, i installed openoffice.org Formula but cant find it anywhere on my comp i even sued alt+f2, but still cant find it, any advice?
<cheaboi> used8
<cheaboi> **
<tyebud> When I attempt to change a setting with aticonfig, I get the "Warning: Failed to set tv format immediately."
<qcjn> gnutron: hi, still there
<jtaji> cheaboi: to add it to the menu you'll have to right click on applications, and select Edit Menus... or you can launch it with ooffice -math
<Guest71019> what do I need to watch nfl.com videos?  I push play but the video doesn't so anything.. just blank grey screen
<jtaji> cheaboi: it's there in the menu editor, but you have to enable it
<cheaboi> jtaji: ah ok lets c
<DasEi>  Guest71019:can you wath youtube ?
<D-MAN> how do i istall guild wars on xubuntu?
<sloucher> Guest71019 it's flash and it works great
<hololight> Does anyone know if pulse audio has a problem with low system specs?? I have a laptop 500mhz 256mb ram and the sound sounds all 'jagged'. Works find in win98 though.
<Aquina> What happen when I manually remove lines in /etc/mtab and erase /media/hal-matb and /media/hal-matab-lock? Will this cause permanent damage to my system?
<dgnorton> anyone here with kernel building experience got a minute?
<thiebaude> how do i mount a floppy drive in 8.10?
<hololight> thiebaude: it should auto mount
<LjL> thiebaude: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<thiebaude> thanks ljl
<LjL> hololight: how would it, given that PC floppy drives have no disk detection?
<D-MAN> how do i istall guild wars on xubuntu from command line?
<DasEi> thiebaude: for fstab : /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<hololight> LjL: I am lucky with drives? (half joke)....
<karenlizeth> hello need help with my ubuntu instalation
<DasEi> thiebaude: for fstab : put in a flooüpy and paste out from : sudo fdisk -l
<hololight> LjL: It always auto mounts disks for me.... that is on 8.04 when I was checking through a bunch of old disks.
<karenlizeth> i have some problems in the display
<karenlizeth> somewindows dosnt apear
<thiebaude> im studying that 608 page ubuntu book, and it has tons of info
<LjL> hololight: then you probably have one of those rare drives (perhaps an external drive?) that do have disk presence detection
<karenlizeth> alguien habla español?
<LjL> !es | karenlizeth
<ubottu> karenlizeth: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thiebaude> 8.04 has the floppy icon but not 8.10
<thiebaude> by default
<LjL> thiebaude, is there any floppy entry in /etc/fstab?
<thiebaude> i'll check now
<sloucher> I can't wait until no one knows what a floppy was or is
<a1len> Does anyone know how I'd turn off compiz?
<thiebaude> new computers still are sold with floppy drives
<LjL> a1len: disable Desktop Effects in your Preferences
<a1len> LjL: Thanks :D
<sloucher> thiebaude doesn't mean that they don't suck
<LjL> debate the merits or lack of them of floppies in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks...
<thiebaude> ljl:my etc doesn't have fstab
<Xitruz> Good evening people. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. Everything seemed to be fine but the sount does'nt work when I plug my headphones in. :/ anyone know what could be the problem?
<mrwes> no /etc/fstab?
<LjL> thiebaude: uh? is that some new Intrepid silliness...?
<jrib> LjL: no
<thiebaude> just /etc/
<mrwes> heh
<LjL> thiebaude: /etc/ is a directory, it contains a lot of files.
<thiebaude> let me check again
<mrwes> :)
<tsrk> does ubuntu not support beryl?
<LjL> !beryl | tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<thiebaude> my bad i was looking at the folders
<mrwes> man...I'll never be faster than the bot :)
<tsrk> LjL, does compiz-fusion support beryl themes?
<LjL> tsrk: i have no idea, perhaps try asking in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> tsrk: do you mean emerald themes?
<tyebud> Yeah, beryl themes should work
<MSG4> does ubuntu 64 bits works with virutal box or virtual machine???
<jrib> MSG4: as host or guest?
<thiebaude> ljl:there is no fd0 entry in fstab
<tsrk> jrib, Not sure
<MSG4> jrib: guest
<jrib> MSG4: never tried as guest
<tsrk> jrib, I mean themes from beryl-project.org
<MSG4> jrib: k
<LjL> thiebaude: then you can add one and see. add the following line: /dev/fd0  /media/floppy0  auto  rw,user,noauto  0  0
<Jack_Sparrow> tsrk beryl is no longer beryl.. it is now compiz-fusion
<MSG4> jrib one more question how i check if my computer able to run a 64bit verision
<MSG4> i can run 32 bits
<LjL> MSG4: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<LjL> MSG4: if an "lm" flag shows up, it can
<thiebaude> LjL:i'll go ahead and run that command
<MSG4> LjL how about windowsxp?
<mrwes> sigh
<LjL> MSG4: what about it?
<D-MAN> how do i istall guild wars on xubuntu from command line?
<tsrk> jack-desktop, ok, how do I install compiz-fusion themes?  Appearance manager like all the other themes?
<mrwes> thiebaude, you need to edit your /etc/fstab and add that line LjL posted
<MSG4> Ljl rite now im in xp how can i tell i can run a ubuntu 64 bits on my computer
<LjL> MSG4: i haven't the slighest idea, i'm not a Windows user
<jrib> tsrk: yeah, those are emerald themes afaict
<dgnorton> MSG4: 8.10 works as guest
<McCalister> Anyone use Kino to edit video?
<mrwes> thiebaude, alt f2 then gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<tsrk> jrib: it wouldn't open .emerald themes
<dgnorton> just finished installing it
<thiebaude> ljl:i dont have permission to save that to fstab
<LjL> !sudo | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> tsrk The first page of the page you linked says what we have told you and gives a link to compiz-fusion
<LjL> thiebaude: use "gksudo /etc/fstab" to edit it
<jrib> tsrk: every time someone uses "it" in here I have no clue what "it" is
<thiebaude> ok, i got it
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sloucher> I'm using the command line to watch TV on a haupauge 150 pvr. Does anyone know of a TV application that plays the mpg type tv cards.
<tyebud> !aticonfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aticonfig
<LjL> !tv | sloucher
<ubottu> sloucher: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<tyebud> Does anyone know anything about aticonfig?
<tsrk> jrib, sorry, the Appearance dialog thing (system -> preferences -> appearance -> install)
<sdlwof> Driver 'sd' needs updating -- please use bys_type methods -- anyone have an idea why it would hang? no updates
<Xitruz> Anyone knows why my laptop-speakers are working but when i plug in my headphones, the sound dies??
<jrib> tsrk: right, you probably want to use emerald-theme-manager
<sloucher> thanks LjL but seen that info
<tj83> Hi all, maybe someone can shed some light on this question i have: Which is better for a partition devoted to storage? Ext2 or Ext3? I know 3 is journaling, but this takes up some diskspace, what would be the disadvantage of ext2?
<recon69> anyone got any suggestions , if i run "nmap 192.188.2.1" on command line my kernel panics. done it twice in a row now
<LjL> sloucher: me-tv is a GNOME one not listed there
<oshin> i need help for installing flashplugin for my hardy heron
<jrib> oshin: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<recon69> the ip address is my router
<sloucher> cool thank you LjL
<D-MAN> is there any wat to install guild wars from the terminall?
<oshin> i have write sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but
<oshin> cannot
<DasEi> D_MAN: I have no experiences with it, but you could ask in #winehq, if wine installs it
<PsiKloPx> anyone know when Openoffice 3 is going to be available for ibex?
 * jrib is in suspense
<tj83> oshin you can join #seaphor for 1-1 help on flash
<oshin> ok thanks
<jrib> oshin: cannot what?
<tsrk> jrib, "E: Couldn't find package emerald-theme-manager"
<DasEi>  PsiKloPx:I think you can d/l an install it, like formerly in hardy
<jrib> tsrk: try apt-cache search emerald for hints
<Awsoonn> i just tried to install vista after insatlling ubuntu and it of course wiped out grub, but I go to reinstall it and it says neither (hd0,4) or hd(0,5) does exist when I try to reinstall grub, also the menu.lst uses uuid rather than 'root' method for identifing hard drives, which is new to me.
<tsrk> i found "emerald", but I saw no way to apply the themes
<jrib> tsrk: run emerald-theme-manager...
<mdhancher> I am using hardy.  I would like to use an updated version of a package (libsqlite3, sqlite3, and libsqlite3-dev).  Intrepid provides a sufficiently new version.  Is there any sensible way to use intrepid's versions of those packages without upgrading my entire system to intrepid?
<jrib> tsrk: and make emerald your decorator in your compiz settings
<recon69> anyone got any advice on getting info on a kernel crash, if i nmap my router the kernel panics , yep "nmap 192.168.2.1 " causes 8.04  to crash!!!
<GFree> mdhancher: any particular reason for not wanting to upgrade?
<DasEi> Awsoon:the find-cmd of grub didn't work ?
<PsiKloPx> why isn't it available in synaptic yet?
<wsgordon> I got an install issue with Ubuntu, any one able to help ?
<tsrk> jrib, Sorry, I'm really quite clueless about all this, one more thing, how do I use the cube thing in compiz-fusion?
<jrib> mdhancher: checked -backports?
<jrib> !ccsm | tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mdhancher> well, the machine is being used for other things, and i would prefer not to add unnecessary instability at this time....
<Awsoonn> DasEi: I'm not familiar with the find-cmd
<DasEi>  recon69:/var/log/syslog
<DasEi> !grub | Awsoonn
<ubottu> Awsoonn: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bsims> Got a question how much overhead is there in runing VMware?
<mdhancher> jrib: alas, it's not available in backports
<tsrk> jrib, ok, thank you very much for all the help
<Awsoonn> DasEi: I'll taka peek there, thank you
<jrib> tsrk: no problem, feel free to ask if you aren't sure about something
<wsgordon> I install Ubuntu, but once I reboot, the password and user name become invalid.
<GFree> mdhancer: you MIGHT be able to install it manually, perhaps from source, but it would probably end up very messy
<Bsims> wsgordon: capslock on?
<DasEi> Awsoonn: can pm me for asistance, use first link
<mdhancher> i'd build the package myself, but i haven't found a good description of how to deal with building a complex set of packages (binary, library, and dev) like that.
<Marfi> hello my fellow Ubuntuers! I come from the future with great news.
<Bsims> mdhancher: google for debian new developer guide
<wsgordon> Bsims nope
<kapipi> Evening, I wonder, did anyone else experience notes dissapearing from tomboy?
<sloucher> Bsims there is a lot of overhead running a os on top of a os. You can adjust the guest os settings to lighten it up - but it's still a lot.
<mdhancher> i can definitely install it from source, and it will work fine, but someday in the future it will collide with apt-get upgrade or something and i will be sad.
<Awsoonn> DasEi: that looks promising indeed, thank you very much.
<GFree> Marfi: let me guess, Windows still commands the vast majority of desktops? :)
<Bsims> sloucher: Hrm I was considering it as an alternative to wine
<talntid> Marfi: I am going to save a ton of money on my car insurance?
<sloucher> bsims - it works great
<Marfi> Songbird is now 3.0 and has over taken iTunes, microsoft just hopped on the open source band wagon (you still have to pay though, and it sucks) and Ubuntu is the default OS!
<sloucher> bsims - try it
<mdhancher> i've found plenty of new developer guides.  they all talk about how to build fairly simple packages.  i haven't found anything that addresses building more sophisticated package sets. :(
<Bsims> sloucher: I was wanting it for games... and fallout 3 is rated a bronze to silver
<mdhancher> maybe i'm missing somethign obvious?
<Marfi> GFree, yes, but they are open source now. talntid no, because geico ended in 2009 due to the market crash
<jrib> mdhancher: assuming hardy has the necessary dependencies, you could grab the source package from intrepid and build that
<sloucher> bsims - oh games - no acceleration. Most games won't work
<Marfi> I came back today to give you all the great news of Songbird. It is an AMAZING player
<yaksoba> why i was banned from debian? i even write?!
<jrib> yaksoba: this isn't really the right place to ask
<LjL> yaksoba: why do you think #ubuntu would have anything to do with your being banned in #debian?
<wsgordon> there some dockumentation i have read about the Dell Optiplex systems and the password not working, is it possible to modify the password and user name from the live CD once the os is installed to the hard
<Marfi> anyone else a songbird fan?
<Bsims> Bah so much for that idea then sloucher
<mdhancher> jrib: interesting, is that a better option than trying to install the binary package from intrepid?  (i'm new to debian-style package management)
<Marfi> or know when it will hit the repos?
<nintendork32> my monitor doesn't like the ubuntu splash when booting, it says "Out of range, please set to 1280x1240(or whatever the resolution is) at 60HZ"
<nintendork32> any ideas?
<jrib> mdhancher: yes
<a1len> Hey guys. One more thing... is there a directx equiv for Ubuntu? Something that I can use outside of wine?
<yaksoba> ok....
<kapipi> yaksoba: check out your server log, bans usually have a reason
<nintendork32> to fix it that is
<mdhancher> jrb: because the library dependencies are less likely to break?
<Bsims> mdhancher: I've always used dh_make -e your.maintainer@address --createorig then sudo        dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<yaksoba> meaning ?
<LjL> yaksoba: (anyway, it's because you're on IRC as root.)
<Bsims> mdhancher: you may also want to look into checkinstall
<yaksoba> ok...........
<gofg> how can i use rc.local to start applications at bootup?
<sloucher> bsims - I think you dual boot for games. Some try wine and the such. Kind of a pain. I dual boot even though it kills me.
<DasEi> Marfi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> mdhancher: right, the dependencies for the binary are generated when the package is built so that my cause some trouble if you try to just use the intrepid package
<Bsims> sloucher: Heh fair enough... I'm weakening on my If I can't do it with free software stance
<DaNk> how do i manually install b43 drivers?
<jrib> mdhancher: I guess the other way is to check out the backports docs, they have documentation on how they create backports
<Marfi> DasEi, how is it off topic?
<tsrk> jrib, another question, how do I drag around the cube?
<DaNk> i cant use hardware drivers, every time i try my computer freezes
<mdhancher> bsims: yeah, i was looking at that, and it seems like i could pretty easily build a single debian package that includes everything i need, but that would not play nice with apt's dependency management, so it would avoid the problem of apt getting confused in the future and trampling on everything?
<jrib> !backports > mdhancher
<ubottu> mdhancher, please see my private message
<luddite> hi - synaptic updated after 3 weeks holidays. 129 packages. i accepted. anyway - everything except wifi is fine. wifi with no encryption(set by the router) works but when i put wpa2 on it fails to connect. any ideas? the network can be seen by network manager
<DasEi> !ot | Marfi
<ubottu> Marfi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> tsrk: ctrl-alt-leftmouseclick
<Bsims> mdhancher: It makes a deb and registers it with apt
<IndyGunFreak> nintendork32: do you play lunarwars?
<tsrk> jrib, ok, awesome, thanks
<Bsims> only thing that would conflict would be no -source package
<jrib> Marfi: this channel is dedicated to support only, #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff
<Bsims> er -dev
<DasEi> !broadcom | DaNk
<ubottu> DaNk: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<nintendork32> IndyGunFreak: whats that have to do with anything? and no
<luddite> Bsims: you talking to me?
<wsgordon> #suse
<Marfi> jrib, aight, ty
<Bsims> mdhancher: sorry
<IndyGunFreak> nintendork32: i know someone in that game w/ that handle, thats all.
<Guest50192> join #suse
<Guest50192> join #suse
<Bsims> mdhancher: only thing that would conflict would be no name-dev package
<jrib> Guest50192: /join #suse
<ChrisDavaz> My laptop apparently has a PCMCIA slot on it but I don't see the pcmcia driver loaded. What should I do to get Ubuntu 8.10 to see my pcmcia?
<DaNk> while i am it DasEi how do i get xchat to open links
<mdhancher> bsims: presumably also no libfoo package either?  i'd just be creating the one package, where there used to be three.
<DaNk> it just stopped opening links one day even though i have it set in preferred applications
<dr_willis> ChrisDavaz,  did you plug in a pcmcia card?
<nintendork32> my monitor doesn't like the ubuntu splash when booting, it says "Out of range, please set to 1280x1240(or whatever the resolution is) at 60HZ"
<Bsims> mdhancher: correct
<nintendork32> any ideas?
<nintendork32> to fix it that is
<tsrk> jrib, my desktop "cube" is becoming a cylinder :(  Any suggestions?
<ChrisDavaz> dr_willis, yes i did but nothing lights up on the bard
<IndyGunFreak> !res | nintendork32
<ubottu> nintendork32: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ChrisDavaz> dr_willis, nothing lights up on the card
<jrib> tsrk: that's some configuration option.  Check with #compiz-fusion maybe
<mdhancher> so if some other packages depend on foo, and some on libfoo, and some on foo-dev, am i not asking for trouble?
<nintendork32> tsrk: there is a setting in compiz
<tsrk> jrib, ok, thanks again :D
<DasEi>  DaNk: right click on it in irc window
<wsgordon> anyone know if you can fix a usedname password issue on a harddrive install using the live cd ?
<dr_willis> ChrisDavaz,  check dmesg output befor and after plugging in the card. Used to be there was a pcmcia service that handles that stuff
<DaNk> yea i know that DasEi
<nintendork32> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> wsgordon: easiest thing to do is boot safe mode and do it there.
<DaNk> its not working
<Bsims> mdhancher: No foo means the package... libfoo is the libary used and foo-dev is the development headers for libfoo
<dr_willis> wsgordon,  clarify what you mean by 'fix' ?
<DaNk> hence my inquiry
<tsrk> jrib, last question I swear, what's the "switcher"?  (By default it seems to be "static application switcher")
<jrib> tsrk: don't know
<tsrk> jrib, ok, thanks anyway
<DasEi>  DaNk: left t click on it in irc window > direct open, right-click... open in browser
<kc8pxy> how do i transplant my ubuntu install, from the single drive it's on, to a set of new drives, and set it up as a raid1, AND then boot from it?
<mdhancher> bsims: i know that, but what i don't want is for some package to depend on, say, libfoo, which i won't be providing, and for a future apt-get upgrade to install a "new" version of libfoo on top of my libraries.
<wsgordon> dr_willis i install ubuntu, then reboot, but theres a issue with the Dell Optiplex systems and the ubuntu system, once you reboot the user name and password are not recoginized
<Bsims> mdhancher: tell apt to freeze the package
<mdhancher> bsims: aha, interesting.  how do i do that?
<dr_willis> wsgordon,  you can boot live cd, chroot in, set new password I guess...
<DaNk> yea no shit DasEi i know that , its doesnt open windows it just sits there
<DasEi> kc8pxy: for a 1:1 copy, can use dd, for specialist in grub/raid, join #grub
<wsgordon> dr_willis can you manualy access the user name and password file and then make modifications ?
<Bsims> mdhancher: Hrm let me look I am assuming you are using synaptic?
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<recon69> well here /var/log/syslog.0  seem to match the time of crash, anyone able to make sense of it ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/82244/
<dr_willis> wsgordon,  you could .. but the passwd command would be easier...
<dr_willis> wsgordon,  you could edit the file and remove the password.. then reboot , login with no pass.. and set one I guess
<mdhancher> bsims: i've just been using apt-get and friends directly; there's no X on this box
<Bsims> mdhancher: Let me check the manpage
<mdhancher> which manpage, is this just an apt-get feature?
<wsgordon> dr_willis theat might be worth a try, no password. then once the harddrive is up, set a password
<jkoltner> Hi guys... what startup file can I use to drop a "hdparm -S xxx" into?  The command works fine to spin down my hard drives after a period of inactivity, but it isn't remembered when I reboot.
<luddite> wpa2 wifi wont connect after update. please help mah
<Bsims> mdhancher: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-262641.html
<Guest32165> I cannot play internet radio with amarok... No audio codec.. can someone help me???
<wsgordon> Anyone know of a wiki link to troubleshooting the Dell optiplex gx280
<zzly> I have heard that ubuntu 8.10 includes a software that can make bootable usb stick,what's its name?
<Bsims> jkoltner: Hrm man hdparm I think you can tell it to save the setting
<ChrisDavaz> How can I determine which device file or driver controls the plugin-mic versus the builtin-mic?
<DasEi>  Guest32165:close amarok, install winamp by wine, try amarok again
<bazhang> zzly, usb-creator
<dr_willis> zzly,  usb-boot-maker or somthing like that.. it works very well.. its got an icon in the menus
<jkoltner> Bsims: I'll take a look, thanks for the pointer
<Bsims> jkoltner: No problem, I'm entering my 8th year on Linux full time
<crimsun> ChrisDavaz: see alsamixer -c0
<jtaji> jkoltner: look at /etc/hdparm.conf, man hdparm.conf
<Guest32165> coo, thx
<crimsun> ChrisDavaz: (presuming it's actually hw:0)
<mdhancher> bsims: thanks, i'll take a look at that; gotta run for now
<man77> long headache?
<jkoltner> jtagi: Thanks
<Bsims> jkoltner: If it was me you would have to read man man before you could use your Linux workstation
<kc8pxy> DasEi: I've done md0 booting before, but nenver on ubuntu.
<Bsims> Question: How hard is it to setup soft raid on Ubuntu via install?
<recon69> wonder if it will crash again if i try nmap again!
<ChrisDavaz> crimson: I'm using 8.10, doesn't hat use PulseAudio in place of ALSA?
<Bsims> I am thinking of upgrading over time to quad tb drives
<jkoltner> Bsims: The problem with man pages is that, while most people are happy to use "man <command>", they're not up on how to search very well... and since they only use man every now and again, they're not going to remember that / searches and there's some way to make it case insensitive or whole words only, etc. -- this is where GUIs really shine
<kc8pxy> Bsims:  pretty easy..  but you need to use the alternate cd, and i recommend also using the raid howto on the site(don't have url)
<Bsims> thanks kc8pxy
<Bsims> jkoltner: Oh I know but at least they might read about man -k
<zzly> is there a software used in terminal that can replace usb-creator
<DasEi>  Bsims:from what I read it's pretty good supported by ubuntu
<karenlizeth> mama21mama: estas
<karenlizeth> ya instale pero sigue igual
<kc8pxy> zzly:  ...???  what's tat?
<stiago13> hey sorry for bringing this up, but I can't find a clear enough asnwer.. is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu ONLY the desktop environemnt?
<man77> !Spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ChrisDavaz> Is ALSA and PulseAudio mutually exclusive?
<Bsims> zzly: yeah but its far easier to use unetbootin from the gui
<karenlizeth> alguien que me ayude con monitor y tarjeta de video se me quedan como congeladitas
<kc8pxy> stiago13:  not ONLY,  but the differences are very nearly only cosmetic.
<jkoltner> Bsims: ...and then try to remember "-k" next time they need it. :-)  Hey, isn't there some Unix Geek Test where you get points if you can name the command line switches that ls *doesn't* support? :-)
<crimsun> ChrisDavaz: no, pulseaudio needs a backend.  alsa is a backend.
<Bsims> yeah and I know for a fact grub/lilo can boot emacs directly proving its an OS not an editor
<Bsims> jkoltner: /me ducks the endless vi/vim/elvis vs emacs flamewar
<zzly> i think keyboard is better than mouse
<zzly> ^_^
<Bsims> zzly: same here what keyboard are you using?
<jkoltner> Bsims: I suggest people start out with gedit :-)
<jkoltner> Bsims: Granting that, yes, it's nowhere near as powerful as emacs/vim/etc.
<Bsims> jkoltner: heathen, you mistyped kate
<zzly> just a normal keyboard
<Robert_C> does anyone know what this means - fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null)),0,0x39edbc,0x00000000), stub!
<KlrSpz> i'm having an issue with the nvidia-kernel-source pkg throwing an error about not being able to get to the linux source.. i installed linux-source-2.6.27, and extracted it, and created a symlink in /lib/modules/<kernel>/build, but it says it can't get a kernel version from the source... am i doing something wrong?
<ChrisDavaz> crimsun: using alsamixer I can see the two mics but how do I tell Ubuntu to only use the external mic?
<Bsims> zzly: mine was a IBM Model M with grey label made 12MAR1987
<recon61> can crash on command, guess you might call that progress
<karenlizeth> eespañol porfavor
<DasEi>  DaNk: Just tried myself (xchat), works fine on mine
<KlrSpz> ChrisDavaz: under Capture it should let you choose the Mic Source
<karenlizeth> el chat en español de ubuntu
<karenlizeth> como es
<DasEi> !es | karenlizeth
<ubottu> karenlizeth: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> Robert_C,  sounds like some generic wine error message/warnning/comment
<Bsims> Hrm I googled is there an easy way to load multiple distros with unetbootin
<ChrisDavaz> KlrSpz, in the Ubuntu sound preferences? It does say "Sound capture:" but the choices are not obvious. Why one is external?
<dr_willis> Bsims,  not that ive seen.. You would proberly have to manually configure the boot loader. and learn a bit about each disrto
<Robert_C> what can i do to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: dr_willis is exactly correct
<Bsims> dr_willis: Fair enough, I was just being lazy
<KlrSpz> ChrisDavaz: laptop?
<ChrisDavaz> KlrSpz, yes
<dr_willis> Robert_C,  proberly not much.  Try latest wine versions. check !appdb
<KlrSpz> ChrisDavaz: probably you have an on board mic hidden in the frame
<luddite> in the windows network drivers i have added one but when i click 'configure network' i get a "could not find a network configuratiion tool" error. how do i get one? i have many i believe
<stiago13> hey everyone, where could I get linux drivers for my laptop?
<dr_willis> Bsims,  i set up a thumbdrive with PuppyLinux and GeeXbox. :)
<Bsims> IndyGunFreak: I wanted ubuntu and ntpassword on one drive and space for my windows repair tool kit
<KlrSpz> i'm having an issue with the nvidia-kernel-source pkg throwing an error about not being able to get to the linux source.. i installed linux-source-2.6.27, and extracted it, and created a symlink in /lib/modules/<kernel>/build, but it says it can't get a kernel version from the source... am i doing something wrong?
<gofg> stiago13: the backup pack of drivers
<ChrisDavaz> KlrSpz, yes i know this; i'm trying to purposefully select the external mic
<jkoltner> hdparm.conf's warnings about how it has a very crude parser that's easy to break don't exactly inspire confidence...
<solexious> Can I make a duialoge box pop up on a users screen from the commandline?
<zsquareplusc> how can i tell which arch apt/dpkg is going to use (uname isn't the answer, i'm in a chroot)
<harry__> There is no available decoder.
<harry__> http://66.90.121.7:10017 in amarok
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: what is ntpasword?
<Robert_C> i've downloaded the most recent wine, but that is not the only error, there is 6 of them
<harry__> whats up with that
<Bsims> solexious: why not just write a simple menu in bash
<KlrSpz> ChrisDavaz: yes, and with alsamixer, hit <tab> to select the CAPTURE options (seen in the top left), and then select the mic source
<solexious> Bsims, would that just show in the command line
<KlrSpz> oh you said "why" and i think you meant "which"
<Bsims> IndyGunFreak: its a distro used to blank/reset a windows NT/XP/Vista box if they forget the password
<solexious> ?*
<KlrSpz> that i dunno.. you might have to play with it to test
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: i see.. well, provided the partitions are set up properly, it probably woudln't be that hard
<Bsims> solexious: correct, but to make it work in a gui is harder AFIK
<solexious> Bsims, thanks
<gofg> Is there any way to force the renaming of the title of a window? I'd like my rTorrent terminal tab to be called rTorrent, not gofg@gofgeee - bash, rTorrent
<Bsims> IndyGunFreak: Fair enough, but I didnt' need to partition for the ntpassord program
<crimsun> ChrisDavaz: select it in the input source
<crimsun> ChrisDavaz: have you run the alsa-info.sh bash script yet?
<dr_willis> solexious,  there are dialog creater tools - but deping on what you are doing  the X Security features may prevent it from poping up
<Bsims> gofg: look in properties
<ChrisDavaz> crimsun, no i haven't
<solexious> dr_willis, it would be a script run by the user by clicking a icon linked to the script
<dr_willis> solexious,  theres various 'dialog' tools that can do that. xmessage is a basic one.. theres other more complex ones.. check the package manager for 'dialog;
<ChrisDavaz> crimsun, I don't have this script
<hikenboot> hello all anyone able to tell me what log file usplash would log to on boot
<solexious> dr_willis, thank you
<Bsims> solexious: OPTIONS="foo bar fleem bazz" and then select opt in $OPTIONS; do strikes me as much easier
<recon61> how are the /var/log/system logs organised? how do you tell which one is which?
<ChrisDavaz> crimsaq, I am in alsamixer on the Capture section but I don't know how to select which input to use... should i just reduce the volume of the ones i don't want to use?
<jkoltner> Time to test my hdparm.conf... which apparently requires rebooting... thanks for the help, guys!
<ChrisDavaz> crimsun
<Bsims> See ya jkoltner
<crimsun> ChrisDavaz: download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, save it, and run it using bash
<stiago13> where could I get linux drivers for my laptop?
<Gyron> Anyone here able to help with the repartitioning of a drive under Ubuntu 8.04?
<Bsims> Gyron: run gparted
<DasEi> Gyron:go ahead
<Bsims> Gyron: trust me its the simplest way
<scunizi> stiago13, have you tried the live cd yet to see what works and what doesnt?
<KlrSpz> damn these nvidia drivers
<KlrSpz> bbiab, trying something
<Gyron> bsims: The idea here is to be able to do this without losing any data. I apologize for my disconnect. I am trying to repartition a 500 GB sata drive. It currently has Windows XP Pro on a 100GB partition and 368.10GB of storage, most of which is unused.
<Bsims> Gyron: gparted will shrink the partition for you
<Gyron> Does gparted come on the live CD?
<Bsims> Gyron: I think so
<Jack_Sparrow> Gyron yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Gyron system.. admin.. partition editor
<beta-guy> At random intervals my laptop's caps lock light with start flashing, and when it does this my computer is completely unresponsive, it just shows a black screen, what's happening, and what should I do?
<Bsims> beta-guy: wierd... does it only do this in linux or in windows as well
<zsquareplusc> beta-guy: sounds like a kernel panic.   is the computer very hot?
<beta-guy> just Linux
<beta-guy> it can get hot, I do distributed computing
<zsquareplusc> beta-guy: and the fan works with linux?
<Bsims> beta-guy: yeah it sounds like a kernel panic
<beta-guy> fan works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Gyron There is always a degree of risk when working at the partition level and moving sensitive files.  You are the only judge as to if you need a backup or not
<awsoonn> i just tried to duelboot vista aand ubuntu and of course grub got blown away, I tried to follow th instuctions on the wiki but it tells me error 15: file not found
<beta-guy> is there anything I can do about a kernel panic??
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * zsquareplusc thinks there is no choice "backup or not". it's "backup".. ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> zsquareplusc I agree, but we see a constant stream of people that think that does not apply to them
<Bsims> zsquareplusc: And backup your backups and make sure they work
<awsoonn> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried to follwo tha tand I got the above error
<freetown> Jack_Sparrow, yeah but grub ain't the default boot manager installed if you are using the alternative installer...
<freetown> jack-desktop, i am now stuck with lilo.
<Bsims> freetown: apt-get install grub
<Jack_Sparrow> freetown It goes to lilo if you are running a type of partition that grub does not work with..
<zsquareplusc> Jack_Sparrow: yes. but if you mention backup and they don't, loosing data it's their fault and not ours :-)
<zzly> you can use the command 'grub-install --directory=/'
<beta-guy> !kernel panic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic
<freetown> Bsims, sure...but will apt and what not know to configure grub for kernel updates?
<zzly> and then it will recheck your bios
<recon61> ﻿beta-guy: you have my sympathies, same thing is happening to me, but at least I starting to narrow down the cause for me. somthing to do with networking
<freetown> Jack_Sparrow, HUH? /boot on raid1 and / on LVM?
<Bsims> freetown: It will do so its all automated
<Jack_Sparrow> freetown /j #Lilo ...  very very few people in here have ever used it and people that ask lilo questions are often ignored
<freetown> Jack_Sparrow, i don't see what problem grub has with raid1
<zzly> \/boot can not be included in LVM
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: LILO doesn't have a channel on freenode
<Bsims> freetown: I am Old enough to have started with lilo but have never used raid on linux but will help you if I can
<recon61> ﻿beta-guy: you may out more by checking you /var/log/system files , but thats all the help i can give you
<Robert_C> i'm using wine based system and trying to play WoW and can get the program to run but the screen is all distorted can anyone help me with this problem?
<freetown> Bsims, well...after installing grub...does it create the menu files?
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL Where is the lilo channel
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: i don't know, but not on freenode
<freetown> Jack_Sparrow, i know lilo...but i hate the thing
<Bsims> freetown: It does and any kernel updates trigger a grup update
<zzly> its granfather's software!!!
<freetown> Bsims, okay
<zzly> i have ever heard that grub had a version 2
<awsoonn> how can I see the uuid of a HDD partition?
<freetown> zzly, why do you think i have /boot on its own raid1 md device?
<zzly> it is realy good
<Jack_Sparrow> Robert_C  perhaps /j #Winehq
<Bsims> freetown: worst case you boot a live cd and chroot and reinstall lilo
<Giraffe> are there any applications that work for writing notes?
<djbeenie> can anyone help me install vmware server 2.0
<awsoonn> or see the uuid of all of the partions on the system?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<freetown> Bsims, :|
<Gyron> OK, I am trying to access the internet using a PCI Wi-Fi card. I need a driver. It's a Ralink unknown device 0601
<Bsims> freetown: Heh I said worst case
 * freetown goes and run apt-get install grub
<zsquareplusc> how can i tell which arch apt/dpkg is going to use (uname isn't the answer, i'm in a chroot)
<stu_> 02
<stu_> jytu
<Jack_Sparrow> Giraffe tomboy perhaps or just gedit.. that is what I use
<crimsun> zsquareplusc: dpkg --print-architecture
<freetown> Bsims, sigh...no grub directory under /boot...i guess I have to do it myself
<robs227>  Hi I'm new to Ubuntu. Can anyone help me? I have 2.1 speakers and my sound settings seem to be set to a 2.0 configuration. So my sub isn't working properly. How do I set up sound for 2.1 speakers?
<Robert_C> Jack_Sparrow: where do i type that in?
<Giraffe> Jack_Sparrow: i mean for actually writing
<Stanlin> Hi, how to configure the PXE SERVER to deploy Windows XP or VISTA?
<Giraffe> i just got my tablet working, so
<crimsun> robs227: make sure your 'LFE' setting isn't muted or zeroed.  Use alsamixer -c0
 * freetown prepares to nuke lilo from orbit
<zsquareplusc> crimsun: thanks, that did it. i definitely have a 32 bit chroot then :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Giraffe no idea..
<thiebaude> ljl:i just found out that there are several bug reports about the floppy drive icon in 8.10 filed in launchpad
<robs227> it isn't i checked
<Stanlin> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<thiebaude> but i used sudo modprobe floppy
<Bsims> freetown: Hrm try grub-install /dev/bootdrivepartition
<freetown> somebody teach ubottu :P
<thiebaude> lol
<noobnoob> does ubuntu come with a firewall and if so where do i go to access it?
<zzly> pxe is good thing ! it can boot the pc from the lan ,but it also must have a server
<dr_willis> !firewall | noobnoob
<ubottu> noobnoob: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thiebaude> noobnoob: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > noobnoob
<ubottu> noobnoob, please see my private message
<noobnoob> thanks dr willis and jack
<zzly> can ubottu say secret message?!??
<thiebaude> noobnoob: i use firestarter
<zzly> Aha
<robs227> LFE is maxed out
<freetown> aw...any pointers on how i go about rebuilding the grub package to enable pxe support? i want my pxegrub
<Jack_Sparrow> noobnoob most new users that mess with the iptables/firewall are less secure than if they just left it alone and let Ubuntu deal with it
<Stanlin> Hi, how to configure the PXE SERVER to deploy Windows XP or VISTA?
 * freetown new to ubuntu
<freetown> Stanlin, are you in the correct channel? :-D
<zsquareplusc> freetown: i wanted that too, but it somehow didnt work, i'm now using gpxelinux
<ChrisDavaz> crimsun, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fb15565b322dde0dfdfd7194a286eddc2ebe7b0b
<ChrisDavaz> crimsun, can you determine from that how I select my preferred capture device (external)?
<freetown> zsquareplusc, really? i have had to get the raw grub tarball and build me own on centos...redhat's grub package has patches that broke something
<zsquareplusc> freetown: i used the original tarball. enabling network support and a card was no problem, but it failed to compile.
<istvan> hey, a quick ffmpeg questoin, how can do I use the -fs option? i can't make it work
<istvan> with the ffmpeg I try "ffmpeg -i input.flv -fs 100Mb out.flv" but it won't work
<freetown> Stanlin, i know squat about windows pxe but if you know the details, dhcpd will handle the dhcp side of things and tftp the tftp side of things. where to put what...you've got to figure out that yourself
<Bsims> istvan: did you man ffmpeg?
<istvan> yah, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !wontwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wontwork
<freetown> zsquareplusc, hmm...i remember having to do something too on that score...maybe i should just copy over the pxegrub binary from my old machines...
<Jack_Sparrow> !dontwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork
<nickrud> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrgh
<awsoonn> grub can't appaerntly see my linux partion @ sda5 even if I try to do the manual insatll method, any ideas on what I should do next?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks and hi NIck.
<freetown> Jack_Sparrow, 0 ubbotu 1
<nickrud> hi jack, long time no see
<freetown> ooops
<zzly> hi nickrud long time no see is a Chinese English?
<istvan> when i try that ffmpeg command i get a file that is 0kb in size
<node357> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nickrud> zzly, no clue, been saying it since I was a cub
<freetown> zzly, LOL
<Dwade09> i can not find the link for flash player 10 .deb, can anyone that has it on hand link it to me please?
<freetown> zzly, i am chinese but I assure you that 'long time no see' is very common. not a chinenglish hting
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> istvan could it be a path issue to your source file?
<zzly> i from Shandong
<scunizi> Dwade09, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/16/test-drive-flash-player-10-beta-in-ubuntu/
<zzly> where are you from freetown
<freetown> zzly, well...born in HK but grew up in Sierra Leone
 * freetown is a bruised banana
<istvan> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think so, it creates the file just fine, and there is no error saying it couldn't find the source
<Dwade09> scunizi,  thank you.
<Bsims> I just relised my current older single core machine is roughly 75-90+% of the entire global computer power when I was born.
<zzly> nice to see you freetown
<zzly> Aha
<Bsims> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+, 2gig ram and 350 gigs of storage before the upgrade... now 1.4TB of storage.
<freetown> Bsims, that ain't single core...
<Stanlin> Hi, how to configure the UBUNTU PXE SERVER to deploy Windows XP or VISTA?
<Bsims> It is a single core
<freetown> Bsims, really? not the lowest end of the dual cores from AMD?
<awsoonn> I had to mount the filesystem with grub on it and cd into the dir with stage1 in it, then run grub, and it worked as on TV so to speak
 * awsoonn shrugs
<Bsims> freetown: it was the last and fastest single core made on the 696? chipset
<cousteau> how do I change the applications used by gnome-open?
<freetown> Bsims, is that box new? if not...i say it is dual core.
<Bsims> freetown: Its old and self built
<freetown> Bsims, it's gotta be dual core. No 3800+ single back then
<Bsims> freetown: whatever chipset came before the AM
<freetown> Bsims, at most 3000+
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<awsoonn> another problem I've been havin is that I can' tuse my touchpad, it freaks out and the mouse goes all over and clicks things at the speed of light, bu tmy wireless mouse is fine, any ideas on a fix?
<freetown> Bsims, still dual core if you have the 939 socket
<zzly> always using intel Aha
<candive> ! tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<freetown> okay Jack_Sparrow , jsut don't use your stick on us
<osotogari> Hi all, im having some trouble with a new install and Firefox eating up all my cpu. Can anyone help or has seen this before?
<solexious> How can I use a key with scp?
<meoblast001> how do i tell xorg to use XGL
<Bsims> freetown: the chipset works with dual core but the cpu is single core
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Bsims
<Wibox> Hi, I have a raid array that worked under Windows, it's a hardware raid with nvidia. It's two drives that are mirrored, yet in Ubuntu they show as two drives (With the same files on it)- How do I get it to mirror correctly as one drive?
<ubottu> Bsims, please see my private message
<freetown> Bsims, we have to take it elsewhere...like pricate or ubuntu-offtpoc
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * freetown is getting OLD
<Wibox> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah but it's a hardware raid, or should be?
<Stanlin> Hi, how to configure the UBUNTU PXE SERVER to deploy Windows XP or VISTA?
<recon61> anyone able to read kernel panic logs? /var/log/system.0 -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82254/
<Jack_Sparrow> Wildcat_ it probably says it is hardware but not really, kinda like winmodems are not really modems
<Wibox> You tabbed too early there ;]
<freetown> Stanlin, there is no PXE server. You configure dhcpd and setup tftp
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Wibox> Jack_Sparrow: So, it already is mirrored with files frmo Windows- In your guides, it says all data will be lost when setting up the software raid. :/?
<osotogari> Hi all, im having some trouble with a new install and Firefox eating up all my cpu. Can anyone help or has seen this before?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wibox I just suggest you have a backup and read alot of everything first.
<Wibox> ffff...
<DasEi> osotogari: all updates/grades installled (my ff doesn't take much)
<meoblast001> does installing xserver-xgl make it use xgl when x starts?
<ope_> anyone know if its possible to play a audio file at the login screen everytime you type a letter to login?
<Stanlin> freetown: yes, how to do it?? i want to deploy WINXP
<zzly> to deploy winxp it maybe called no disk network in China's netbar
<freetown> Stanlin, like i said, I know squat about what files you need for windows xp remote installation. you have to figure out that yourself. this is the ubuntu channel...
<DasEi> osotogari: all updates/grades installled (my ff doesn't take much)?
<ChrisDavaz> I want to tell Ubuntu only to use the *external* microphone. How do I do that?
<bazhang> Stanlin, ask in ##windows
<tyebud> Hey All
<crimsun> ChrisDavaz: what url did that script generate?  (I've been waiting for a while now.)
<tyebud> I'm having an issue with aticonfig.  Anyone familiar with it?
<Stanlin> freetown: Im asking HOW TO configure Ubuntu DHCP + TFTP , to deploy anything
<freetown> Stanlin, look up dhcpd.conf in /etc and man dhcp-options for that stuff
<osotogari> @ DasEi: Upgraded the box from synaptic but apart from that its a clean Firefox install with no plugins or add ons
<ChrisDavaz> crimsum: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fb15565b322dde0dfdfd7194a286eddc2ebe7b0b
<zzly> it is easy to config dhcp.conf
<freetown> Stanlin, files fed over tftp probably go in /tfptboot
<freetown>  Stanlin /tftpboot
<meoblast001> magnetron, ok im asking here
<DasEi> osotogari:so a fresh ibex and did the apt-update and upgrade , then having this ?
<meoblast001> magnetron, does installing xserver-xgl make xgl start with xorg?
<osotogari> DasEi: Yes
<freetown> Stanlin, apt-get install tftpd  and dhcp3-server for the daemons
<magnetron> meoblast001→ with the drivers from Nvidia or ATI, you won't need XGL since they provide AIGLX support in their drivers
<DasEi> osotogari:I have no certain idea, tried reinstalling ff ?
<Stanlin> freetown: oki
<recon61> well, guess there are no kernel hacker about, will try the ubuntu forums
<meoblast001> magnetron, well... the dreamscene mod wont work with AIGLX i heard
<tyebud> I'm having an issue with aticonfig.  Anyone familiar with it?
<meoblast001> magnetron, wont work here.... just makes a new window
<osotogari> DasEi: I'll give that a try sure
<magnetron> meoblast001→ maybe it would help if you told the channel what software you are trying to run.
<crimsun> ChrisDavaz: mute and zero both Docking Mic and Internal Mic
<mehul_yadav> connecting problem of the printer
<meoblast001> magnetron, yeah im getting it for you
<mehul_yadav> lexmark printer
<meoblast001> magnetron, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222193
<magnetron> meoblast001→ don't get it for me, tell me
<DasEi> osotogari:close ff, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox  , then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Gyron> I have a hardware driver for my PCI wifi card, but I am not sure how to load it using Ubuntu 8.04
<meoblast001> magnetron, i cant get compiz to start up anymore... dont know why
<roarkesd> can some one help me dual boot ubuntu 8.10 and leopard?
<DasEi> osotogari:how did you figure out it was ff ? top ?
<Gyron> I am currently just attempting to get online using the card, without making any changes to my system
<magnetron> meoblast001→ if you install XGL, it will break Compiz support
<meoblast001> i did install it
<meoblast001> i can uninstall it if i have to right?
<meoblast001> or will it delete my vmlinuz?
<magnetron> meoblast001→ don't install XGL
<obi_> im trying to get gsynaptic to work i get an error that says i need to enable SHMconfig. i follwed the imnstructions here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig) and still no luck? what now?
<meoblast001> will it damage things just to try it out
<TarBar> How can i move a file to /usr/lib? i tried mv but it says permission denied?
<Gyron> how do I get my Wifi driver to work with Ubuntu 8.04? Where do I go to install it?
<meoblast001> i guess i'll try it out
<DasEi> !sudo | TarBar
<ubottu> TarBar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > TarBar
<ubottu> TarBar, please see my private message
<TarBar> ok
<magnetron> meoblast001→ yes, it will break Compiz. also, it will not work.
<Jack_Sparrow> TarBar gksudo for gui apps
<osotogari> @ DasEi: Yeah using top, it was eating my CPU at around 70%
<TarBar> ok
<TarBar> i want to move libtcl8.5.so
<stiago13> hey where can i get some information about the compatibility of my laptop with linux? (sony vaio vgn-sz452/x)
<stiago13> im worried about drivers and such
<DasEi> TarBar: sudo mv  <file> /usr/lib
<TarBar> Thanks
<Gyron> Someone help me plz? How do I get my wifi driver to work with Ubuntu 8.04?
<RequinB4> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> stiago13: google is the best place... just google your laptop model and "Ubuntu 8.10".. and you'll usually get a hit.
<dr_willis> Gyron,  will totally depend on your exact wireless chipset.
<IndyGunFreak> stiago13: the other thing, is to boot a live CD, see what works, what doesn't work.. then investigate further from there.
<freetown> say....anybody have an idea how much space mirroring hardy or intrepid repos will take?
<Gyron> dr_willis: I have a Ralink PCI Wireless chipset. I am certain I have the correct driver to make it work on my Windows XP Partition
<DasEi> stiago13: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/sony.html
<stiago13> thank you IndyGunFreak and SasEi
<Gyron> dr_willis: Where do I go to load the driver?
<orlando> hello there
<stiago13> would you know about resizing partitions as well?
<orlando> anyone to give a hand?
<DasEi> stiago13: yup
<orlando> I mean to give ME a hand
<RequinB4> !ask | orlando
<ubottu> orlando: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<noobnoob> what are all the commands ubottu has as far as specific topics is their a listing?
<dr_willis> Gyron,  in theory if its isntalled and the card seen - it shoudl autoload the  modules
<RequinB4> !factoids | noobnoob
<ubottu> noobnoob: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<orlando> ok thanks
<DasEi> !brain | noobnoob
<noobnoob> thanks requin
<bazhang> freetown, around 25 gb; check apt-mirror
<noobnoob> thankes dasei
<ChrisDavaz> crimsun, after doing that Sound Recorder doesn't record any sound
<ChrisDavaz> crimsun, there must be some way to select which input to record from, regardless of the sensitivity setting
<Gyron> dr_willis: The driver is not installed. I need to install the driver.
<declan> Hello everyone
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<orlando> I am trying to install a printer ( epson stylus tx100) but it fails with a permission denied when trying to create one of the files
<declan> can someone help me install flashplayer?
<freetown> bazhang, thnx
<exodus_ms> !flash
<RequinB4> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<declan> I'm using gutsy 7.10
<bazhang> flashplugin-nonfree declan
<declan> bazhang, I started all that, but it keeps trying to connect to ftpdownload.macromedia.something and failing
<osotogari> @ DasEi: That seemed to work for the Firefox issue. Thansk
<bazhang> declan, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<noobnoob> what is the channel for offtopic?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RequinB4> !ot | noobnoob
<declan> bazhang...I don't think so
<ubottu> noobnoob: please see above
<dr_willis> Gyron,  i always use that hardware-manager, restricted-drivers tool and let it get the drivers as needed.. You may want to check the forums for your exact/specifi chipset - to see if anything special needs to be done..
<noobnoob> requin are you a bot?
<bazhang> declan, that is the first install you should make
<bzerk1> Has anyone used VMWare with ubuntu and windows vista?
<DasEi> osotogari: nice to hear
<bzerk1> I dont know much about it
<declan> bazhang, how do I do that?
<bazhang> bzerk1, vbox is much easier
<noobnoob> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noobnoob> bleh
<noobnoob> ubottu !ot
<bzerk1> bazhang, ahh ok cool
<bazhang> declan, sudo apt-get install packagename or via synaptic package manager
<bazhang> bzerk1, you need usb for the virtual machine or no
<bzerk1> not really
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose bzerk1
<Gyron> dr_willis: Where is hardware-manager at? Under system?
<Dwayned> hi i'm having difficulties getting my atheros ar5007eg to work
<orlando> I log as root but still can not write to certain directories.... anyone there?
<bazhang> orlando, dont use root use sudo
<bzerk1> awesome.. So do I need to install windows on another partition first?
<RequinB4> orlando: there should be NO need to log in as root... what are you trying to do
<exodus_ms> !wifi | Dwayned
<ubottu> Dwayned: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> bzerk1, vbox wont handle 3d games though
<orlando> tried that too
<khafra> So, I used badblocks on a new external drive that keeps giving me problems. It started 18 hours ago and it's still going.  If the manpage is right about the blocksize and block count, it's up to 1.2TB now, and it's only a 1TB disk
<khafra> How do I get a second opinion from something faster than badblocks?
<declan> bazhang, so, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-unrestricted-extras?
<bzerk1> bazhang, I dont play games.. Will it handle visual studio?
<Dwayned> the wifi docs didn't help
<bazhang> declan, yep, may also want to check medibuntu.org for dvd playing and w32codecs
<exodus_ms> !details > Dwayned
<ubottu> Dwayned, please see my private message
<zerodevice> hi everyone, with proftpd, how do i allow it to accept logins from external network? becoz it can only do LAN login and not internet login form outside.
<bazhang> bzerk1, not familiar with that; you might also want to check if wine will run that (check appdb)
<bazhang> !appdb | bzerk1
<ubottu> bzerk1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<NightStalker> Hi, When i try add new userdel.. Ubuntu say "adduser: The group `test' already exists." But.. I just want add user "test" what i need to do ? Thank's.
<dr_willis> Gyron,  in the menus some where..   they changed the name from 8.04 to 8.10 so i dont rember its proper name
<khafra> So, what would cause badblocks to just keep going and going and going?
<orlando> RequimB4 I tried sudo and did not work that is why I tried to be root. Anyway I am trying to install a printer and almost at the end it needs to install a file in /usr/local/EPAva/ekdpsetup but tells me permission denied
<NightStalker> new useradd*
<bzerk1> brilliant! thanks bazhang
<Dwayned> i'm running kubuntu 8.10 i hav ndiswrapper and it shows up in loaded kernel modules however i can't see the wlan0 card nor will it scan
<NightStalker> Hi, When i try add new useradd.. Ubuntu say "adduser: The group `test' already exists." But.. I just want add user "test" what i need to do ? (my command is: adduser --no-create-home daemon
<NightStalker> Thank's.
<declan> bazhang, when I do that I get this:
<declan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<declan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cousteau> close all apt programs
<noobnoob> what would be the next logical step up as far as linux gui distros once you are comfortable with ubuntu?
<DasEi> declan:close synaptic-gui
<eseven73> !distros
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<bazhang> declan, close add/remove synaptic or others and try again
<NightStalker> help me please
<bazhang> noobnoob, please discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cousteau> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" means that you have more than one apt running (a command-line installing, synaptic, updates...)
<magnetron> meoblast001→ so you're back. you never told me what "dreamscene" is
<declan> bazhang, I did ps aux | grep synaptic...there are lots of them open...which do I kill?
<Skky> what is a good channel to get C help?
<meoblast001> magnetron, i didnt? its a vista thing that runs movie files as your background
<bazhang> declan, lots of them open? dont you see the gui for them?
<declan> You mean, the actual window? Yeah I see that but its not responding...
<zerodevice> does anyone knows how to use proftpd?
<magnetron> meoblast001→ i do not give support for vista. go to #windows .
<DasEi> Skky: #c++
<bazhang> declan, you were not downloading something else at the time?
<zzly> which command is to close a irc channel?
<declan> bazhang, I was. I was trying to download flash
<meoblast001> magnetron, i didnt say vista =/
<bazhang> zzly, you mean you want to part?
<meoblast001> magnetron, i said ubuntu dreamscene mod
<magnetron> <meoblast001> magnetron, i didnt? its a vista thing that runs movie files as your background
<KlrSpz> for the love of god, can someone help me out with some nvidia driver issues? I can't get it to install properly... always get errors about the kernel files not available and i've already got the linux-source installed
<bazhang> declan, did that error out ?
<meoblast001> magnetron, i gave you a link to the mod
<zzly> bazhang i mean to close a unuseful channel from my joined channels
<declan> bazhang, no, its keeps trying different servers to get what it wants
<bazhang> zzly, which irc client
<zzly> irssi
<bazhang> declan, best let it time out
<magnetron> meoblast001→ no, you gave a link to a xwinwrap thread in ubuntuforums.
<meoblast001> yeah
<PeskyJ> in tar, it can unpack files sometimes with different user to the user doing the unpacking, does this present any kind of security risk on multi-user systems? for example could someone make a tar with script in and set uid then unpack and run it as root?
<meoblast001> thats the mod
<mano> how could i make a script for wvdial and add an icon on try to activate it. It only works with sudo
<declan> bazhang, it's on try: 10 and looks like its gonna keep going for a while...
<bazhang> zzly, sorry using xchat here; if you address the channel tons of people are likely using irssi
<luddite> my wifi cant connect with wep/wpa/wpa2 encryption. no encryption works fine. please help
<exodus_ms> darn virtualization, I'm running Intrepid as a guest on a windoze pc and the 'time' on my ubuntu guest is way out-of-sync.
<jaro> how can I find a word or centence on VIM
<zzly> bazhang thankyou also
<bazhang> declan, then shut it down if you wish
<declan> bazhang, I don't know which process it is...
<magnetron> meoblast001→ you only gave me a link to a xwinwrap thread. if you want to run "the dreamscene mod" you at least need to explain what is is
<recon61> ﻿KlrSpz: installing the nvidia drivers is easiest done using system-> admin -> hardware drivers.
<KlrSpz> recon61: nothing happens when i do that, it won't "activate"
 * zzly 
<declan> ah, got it
<bazhang> declan, does not clicking the x on the title bar bring up a warning that asks if you want to quit or not (ie force quit)?
<meoblast001> magnetron, dont worry about it.. im looking into another dreamscene mod anyways... that one sucked
<RequinB4> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<declan> bazhang, it didn't. But I chose a random synaptic processID and killed it, and its gone now
<RequinB4> that is decidedly unhelpful ubottu
<magnetron> meoblast001→ no, XGL sucks. i told you not to use XGL
<bazhang> KlrSpz, you did restart after that right? after enabling the driver?
<recon61> ﻿KlrSpz: so what card you got and do you get an error?
<KlrSpz> bazhang: it doens't enable
<orlando> KlrSpz take note of whatever Nvidia install pakage tell you you need and install them. Just be mindfull that sometimes it might give you a name that is not exactly what ubuntoo uses but ubuntoo will have it with a name that contains the original nvidia name.
<ndl> hi
<meoblast001> magnetron, i switched back... but the mod sux too... it draws ontop of the desktop
<RequinB4> !hi | ndl
<ubottu> ndl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jon5000> I am trying to chown on a usb drive and i get operation not permitted.  anyone care to help?
<magnetron> meoblast001→ which version did you use? 0.1 or 0.2 ?
<meoblast001> idk
<magnetron> meoblast001→ 0.1 is very very old
<meoblast001> of what
<declan> Ahhh, killed them all
<magnetron> meoblast001→ what version of xwinwrap did you use?
<KlrSpz> recon61: nvidia Geforce Go 7300
<orlando> say that a pkg ask for gtk2 in ubuntoo it could be something like libsgtk2 or similar
<meoblast001> magnetron, not sure.... i looked up xwinwrap deb in google and got the one from ubuntu forums
<Dwayned> when i run ndiswrapper -m i get module configuration contains directive install pci:v0000168Cd0000FF1Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i* /sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper
<Dwayned> ;you should delete that at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 868, <MODPROBE> line 255.
<Dwayned>  for an error
<magnetron> meoblast001→ yeah, but which version?
<meoblast001> i dont know
<magnetron> meoblast001→ FIND OUT THEN
<meoblast001> and i want to try this different mod
<meoblast001> i dont care about that mod anymore
<Dwayned> i think thats where i might be messing up
<Ferrous> i'd like to download and install Alice, some CG program, but it doesnt have a package in synaptic. I dont know the actual location of the file, but it is available here. :S http://www.alice.org/index.php?page=downloads/download_alice
<meoblast001> im done with it
<magnetron> meoblast001→ which "other mod"?
<meoblast001> magnetron, this one replaces your desktop background with a screensaver
<Dwade09> anyone in here run tor?
<meoblast001> magnetron, but how do you make the desktop background stop drawing
<Ferrous> hahaha, dwade
 * Ferrous laughs at dwade :)
<Dwade09> what is so funny?
<KlrSpz> recon61: as for errors, when i try to install the nvidia-kernel-source, it says: http://pastebin.ca/1279325
<magnetron> meoblast001→ ok, i'll never ever try to help you again since i keep asking what you are trying to do and you don't tell my shit.
<Ferrous> your words are funny, dwade :)
<bazhang> language magnetron
<meoblast001> calm down
<Dwade09> Ferrous,  torproject.com
<meoblast001> your confusing me
<bazhang> Ferrous, what is funny
<Ferrous> i know what tor is ^_^
<Ferrous> bazhang, do you find someone in an ubuntu help room looking or support reguarding Tor humorous? i do.
<RequinB4> meoblast: gconf-editor, apps/nautilus/
<bazhang> Ferrous, please stay on topic
<meoblast001> RequinB4, that just makes the icons go away
<magnetron> meoblast001→ no, you are confusing yourself. i've been asking "what software are you trying to install" for 30 minutes, i've completely wasted my time trying to help you. good bye
<Dwade09> Ferrous,  no one in #tor would help me.
<RequinB4> meoblast: there is a setting there that makes it not draw the desktop, its not the menu you're thinking of
<meoblast001> !troll | magnetron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<bazhang> !tor | Dwade09
<Ferrous> bazhang, what is the topic? :) i dont mean to veer off, perhaps if i had a better idea the strict topic in the room it would help.
<ubottu> Dwade09: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Ferrous> haha, aww :[
<vecsigma> anyone know why my vim in ubunto doesn't show colors when modifying ruby files?  I made sure vi-ruby installed
<Dwade09> Ferrous,  may i pm you? for trouble shoot or you may join me in #tor
<meoblast001> wtf
<meoblast001> i got kicked
<bazhang> meoblast001, dont.
<meoblast001> dont?
<meoblast001> what did i do?
<RequinB4> bazhang: i had that problem earlier, ubottu is decidedly unnhelpful with !tor
<meoblast001> i asked questions and magnetron started cussing at me
<Dwade09> bazhang,  it is not for irc.
<Ferrous> haha. Oh my, the drama. I shal run off now...
<Gyron> ok, look, I just loaded the live cd for 8.10 and it took me straight to the command line interface. I want the GUI. How do I load it>
<Gyron> ?
<bazhang> Dwade09, you can check tor/privoxy faq; if you have any particular questions then ask.
<declan> bazhang, I quit all the synaptic things and ran apt-get install ubuntu-unrestricted-extras, and it said syanptic was interrreupted, and to run dpkg --configure -a
<declan> So I did...and its doing the same exact thing it was before
<bazhang> declan, run that with the sudo
<declan> Yeah, I did
<orlando> anyone can tell me why I keep getting a PERMISSION DENIED when I try to install a printer?
<declan> sorry didn't specify
<bazhang> declan, please paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<Dwade09> well in the browser it sayes it is enabled but when i start vidalia it gives me an error of Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your Tor executable is specified. and in the settings general tab it shows Tor in the text box, . but still wont work.
<Gyron> ok, look, I just loaded the live cd for 8.10 and it took me straight to the command line interface. I want the GUI. How do I load it?
<declan> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/m7fd42ecf
<vecsigma> anyone know why my vim in ubunto doesn't show colors when modifying ruby files?  I made sure vi-ruby installed
<eseven73> vecsigma: have you tried Emacs yet?
<Logikos> help please, i've figured out how to configure samba so taht my windows computers can see my shares on linux, but how do i see the windows shares from linux ? (ubuntu 8.04 LTS)
<bazhang> RequinB4, might I PM you?
<RequinB4> bazhang: if you feel it is necessary
<orlando> Logikos just make the shares in windows. there is nothing ewls to do as Samba will do the rest
<recon61> ﻿KlrSpz: sorry but i stumped.
<KlrSpz> recon61: yeah same here :(
<Logikos> orlando: the shares are made and visible from other windows computers ... but where do i go in ubuntu to view them?
<KlrSpz> never had this much trouble installing nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> Logikos,  use the gnome file manager,  it has a network/remote places item, that should show the machines. You may want to edit the smb.conf file to be on the same workgroup as your windows machine
<orlando> Logikos, places.....network
<Gyron> someone help me plz? I just loaded the live cd for 8.10 and it took me to the Command Line interface. BusyBox v.1.10.2. I want a GUI
<dr_willis> Logikos,  ive had some issues in the past with windows shres ot always showing up.. ive had to  browse to the window machine, then type in the share name.. once it sees/accesses the share. I bookmark it
<recon61> ﻿KlrSpz: had lots of problems with ubuntu 6 , but since then 8.4 it's installed itself for me
<KlrSpz> recon61: yeah same :( i'm so stressed about it :(
<Logikos> orlando, dr_willis: thanks
<orlando> no problems
<declan> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/m7fd42ecf
<orlando> KlrSpz just move to 8.04 hardy
<Gyron> dr_willis: How do I get the GUI to load up with 8.10?
<KlrSpz> orlando: well i came FROM that... how do i downgrade?
<Logikos> orlando, dr_willis: is there a way to mount the location such as in this case smb://im01/shared/ ... and have ubuntu recreat the map ... or mount each time i boot ?
<KlrSpz> orlando: i don't have the luxury of formatting/re-installing right now
<recon61> ﻿KlrSpz: have you tried envyng
<dr_willis> Logikos,  theres varioyus ways you can mount smb shares..  you can even put entrys for them in the/etc/fstab if you wanted
<Gyron> dr_willis: What about my request?
<dr_willis> Logikos,  you may want to read the  samba-books in the samba-doc package
<Logikos> dr_willis:  alright, thanks
<dr_willis> Gyron,  if its going to busybox its crashing badly early on would be my guess.
<ext> hello
<ext> i am having some difficulty installing TWIN window manager
<KlrSpz> recon61: i guess i can try that, didn't really want to though
<bazhang> declan, just a sec
<ext> there appears to be some error during "make" stage
<ext> if anyone has compiled this manager please offer a hand
<declan> bazhang, no problemo
<dr_willis> ext,  twin - last i looked was the name of a 'terminal emulator' that sort of worked like a window manager.. and it was in the repos
<dr_willis> !info twin
<ubottu> Package twin does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> hmm guess it got removed.
<orlando> KlrSpz  your grub loader should have the older version in there. When booting press Esc and chose the version you want/ the beauty of Linux keeps all the old staff
<ext> dr_willis: twin is a WM that can run in TTY
<bazhang> declan, it may take a bit, looks like it has finally connected (worth the wait)
<ext> dr_willis: as i recall, having used it at some point
<declan> bazhang, it did this 10 times. It connects, tries forever, then times out and tries another source
<dr_willis> ext,  well its not really a wm in the 'x' sence of the term.. and i have used it befor.. but it started getitng flakey on many disrtos i tried it on
<ext> dr_willis: oh, i see
<recon61> g'night and g'luck
<ext> dr_willis: could you perhaps help with the installation
<dr_willis> ext,  if you want multi-terms in a window. You may want to try out 'terminator' if you need  it just in X.
<bazhang> declan, how long has this been going on?
<dr_willis> ext,  ive not installed it or messed with it in ages..  and i go to work in 3 min.
<ext> dr_willis: oh okay thanks
<chaisy> anybody speak in chinese?
<KlrSpz> orlando: no that just has an older kernel
<declan> bazhang, started it an hour ago and let it go for a while, when I was doing the GUI one. This one is in the terminal now, but doing the exact same thing
<dr_willis> ext,  i also have had issues with twin in the console under the last few disrtos ive tried it in. I Imagine you just need to install a lot of the dev files it needs to compile. There MAY be ppa repos for it also.
<orlando> that older kerel would be the older version ( dongrade)
<bazhang> chaisy, /join #ubuntu-cn or -tw, -hk
<hololight> gnome system monitor and top/free are showing two very different amounts of used ram.... ideas?
<KlrSpz> orlando: i did an ubuntu upgrade to intrepid, it doesn't keep a partition around of a backup of older ubuntu installs....
<chaisy> thanks
<Logikos> dr_willis: instaed is there a way i can create a shortcut on the desktop to a network location, such as smb://im01/shared/ ... i to be honest have no clue how to even make a shortcut in ubuntu
<orlando> oh! that is because you did not chose to do it
<bazhang> you can only run one instance of apt at a time declan
<orlando> nothing you can do now about that
<orlando> sorry KplSpz
<TJ-421> I'm trying to set the Windows/super key to a keyboard shortcut in ubuntu 8.10.  The system lets me select the super key on its own, but not super+any other key.   also, when I try to use  backspace to clear, it instead moves me to the top of the keyboard shortcuts list rather than clearing the key combination.  any ideas?
<declan> bazhang, only one instance is running...I think my sources might be messed up or something
<bobbycheetah> ubuntu 8.10 on dell d600.  cannot type in terminal,  can select app/places/system dropdowns, but but dropdowns don't appear.  i can move from window to window  with mouse and click on them.  have to use power button on laptop to get shutdown menu.  i've tried restart and power off/on.  any ideas?   was working fine all day. this just started occurring.
<bazhang> declan, care to pastebin them? the sources.list?
<declan> Where is that, bazhang?
<orlando> Tj: yep, if you want windows things just use windows
<bazhang> declan, cat /etc/apt/sources.list -->paste.ubuntu.com
<KlrSpz> ugh, i HATE qt
<hololight> orlando: how was that a helpful comment?
<TJ-421> orlando: But the windows key works fine on my desktop that runs ubuntu 8.04.  I can't help that the laptop came with a windows key, but the super key is commonly used in unix.
<orlando> oops! sorry
<Quscbile_> Is it true that the next version of Firefox will have built in support for vorbis and theora?
<orlando> what I meant is that really ubunto is so much more that windows
<orlando> and people should not expect ubunto to act loke windows
<eseven73> orlando: you keep saying 'ubunto' it's Ubuntu
<orlando> sorry again :(
<TJ-421> orlando: How am I expecting ubuntu to act like windows when I want the super key to open a new gnome-terminal?
<eseven73> I agree with you though orlando :)
<declan> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/m135c7ce1
<orlando> thanks eseven
<bazhang> TJ-421, you can try mapping, but that key is normally reserved for compiz
<orlando> anyone knows why I get permission denied even when using admin permisisons?
<hololight> orlando: perhaps you can explain to us all how a super + 'key' is a windows feature?
<bazhang> orlando, doing what
<mloyer> TJ-421: You can do that with the "ubuntu Tweak" tool
<LaFonda> Hello
<orlando> bazhang : when trying to install an epson printer
<zzlyzq> orlando maybe your file is using by another process
<Cream> Is Ubuntu based on Debian?
<zzlyzq> cream yeah!!!
<bazhang> orlando, you checked /msg ubottu cups yet?
<KlrSpz> dayumn
<orlando> nope will do now thanks bazhang
<Cream> zzlyzq, new exploit for debian based linux
<KlrSpz> guess what
<TJ-421> bazhang: interesting, although the keyboard shortcuts dialog originally recognized my win key as "Super L", mapping the win key to Mod4 through the keyboard preferences worked perfectly.  Thank you!
<bazhang> !offtopic | Cream
<ubottu> Cream: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cream> whatever bazhang <3
<Amer30> please guys help
<Amer30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82278/
<bazhang> Amer30, ask a question
<Amer30> how can i fix it
<Lancelot> how do I get compiz to make a sphere? it doesn't seem to work for me...
<bazhang> Lancelot, you checked the plugins? enabled the 3d drivers for your card? asked in #compiz-fusion?
<Lancelot> bazhang: i'll join that channel. thank you! :)
<Amer30> bazhang did u read my paste by anychance
<mloyer> Amer30: Try installing libstdc++5
<bazhang> Amer30, what is the issue; what are you trying to do
<mgolisch> yeah the file is in there definetly
<mgolisch> apt-file says so
<[TiZ]> Hi. I used a repository to install OpenOffice 3 some time ago. Now, I'm trying to work on a paper for a college class. Trying to type in an 8 page paper is, well, painful. I want to go back to OpenOffice 2.4, but when I added the repository and updated, it pulled a whole bunch of packages. Is there any way to automatically revert?
<Amer30> ok i have light scribe i just installed simple light scribe software and from lacies one every time i run lacies one i got that message
<rogan> Quick question. I just opened up my new Western Digital 1tb external drive. Do I need to configure it on a windows or mac computer before I use it? there is a setup.exe and a few other stuff
<Amer30> i have libstdc++.so.5 in lightscribe common directory
<Amer30> but 4L-gui application will not run from lacies
<bazhang> rogan, are you going to be sharing it with other OSes?
<rogan> bazhang most likely no but perhaps
<[TiZ]> Hi. I used a repository to install OpenOffice 3 some time ago. Now, I'm trying to work on a paper for a college class. Trying to type in an 8 page paper is, well, painful. I want to go back to OpenOffice 2.4, but when I added the repository and updated, it pulled a whole bunch of packages. Is there any way to automatically revert?
<mib_j5n9g0> Does anyone know where I can find NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX400 drivers for Ubuntu 8.10?
<carrot9>  /quit
<mloyer> Amer30: try adding LD_LIBRARY_PATH="./" before your command just to see
<mloyer> mib_j5n9g0: you must install the nvidia legacy drivers
<Amer30> nothing
<Amer30> how will i do that
<Amer30> ﻿LD_LIBRARY_PATH="./"
<lat> Is there a program like Dragonfly Naturally Speaking for linux?
<Amer30> just that?
<FloodBot1> Amer30: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rogan> Bazhang: so that would be the only deciding factor?
<duanedesign> TiZ: they have 2.4 on the OO site
<duanedesign> http://download.openoffice.org/2.4.2/index.html
<Amer30> ok sorry
<Amer30> so should i install libstdc++5
<Amer30> i don't think i have that installed
<mloyer> Amer30: try to install it
<Amer30> what is that library anyway
<supergirl^> yikes
<khafra> I used badblocks on a new external drive that keeps giving me problems. It started 18 hours ago and it's still going.  If the manpage is right about the blocksize and block count, it's up to 1.2TB now, and it's only a 1TB disk
<[TiZ]> duanedesign: That's not the ubuntu way. I want to disable the 3.0 repository and revert all the packages I got from it.
<bazhang> rogan, not really, but would be a good idea to consider that, especially if you share with XP/Vista
<khafra> What could be going wrong?
<redvamp128> quick question -- I want to install the Opera 10 alpha in ubuntu-- Found the directory decided the Debian would be the best one-- but which one here to download. http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/10.0-Alpha-1/intel-linux/
<rogan> Bazhang: ok thanks.
<daaaman64> anyone know if there is a way to tile or cascade windows in xfce?
<the0> anyone have a few minutes to help out a first time user? drop me a message if you can spare a few.
<[TiZ]> revdamp: Do you have KDE?
<bazhang> the0, best to ask the channel; if someone knows they will answer
<aiuw> Where can I find the DarkRoom theme for ubuntu 8.04 ? I just want to download the files...
<redvamp128> yes kubuntu desktop
<duanedesign> Tiz : sudo apt get pure version 3.0  then install 2.4
<redvamp128> but normally just run gnome (default) sometimes-- the LXDE
<the0> sorry, bazhamg didnt want to clog up the works with network connections
<[TiZ]> revdamp128: KDE 4, or KDE 3?
<redvamp128> KDE3 and 4.0
<duanedesign> TiZ:sotty sudo apt get purge
<mloyer> redvamp128: then thake the qt4 gcc4 version
<Amer30> hey guys i have libsdc++6 do i have to install libsdc++5 ass well?
<[TiZ]> duanedesign: That won't take all the packages with it, will it? Not even with Aptitude.
<redvamp128> Static one or not?
<mloyer> Amer30: if you want apps compiled against v5 to work yes
<[TiZ]> revdamp:, no. You can't have KDE3 and 4. Here, let me put it this way. Are you on Hardy or Intrepid?
<the0> cannot find network manger icon on my desktop, is it the image of the two monitors in the upper right hand of the screen?
<redvamp128> Hardy and in my menu-- when I sign in there is a kde 3.5 and also KDE4.0
<redvamp128> both work
<Amer30> do i have to uninstall 4L-gui applications and install lib first then install it again? or
<jtaji> the0: that's it
<bazhang> the0, the nm-applet yes
<aiuw> Where can I find the DarkRoom theme for ubuntu 8.04 ? I just want to download the files... Any place to get it?
<bazhang> aiuw, check gnome-look.org
<mloyer> Amer30: just installing the lib v5 should work
<[TiZ]> revdamp128: Then get opera_10.00.4102.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb
<unop> the0, is network-manager running?
<Amer30> ok i will try that
<the0> my wireless router is connected to a pc running XP, the wireless network is not showing up in my NM
<awsoonn_> another problem I've been havin is that I can' tuse my touchpad, it freaks out and the mouse goes all over and clicks things at the speed of light, bu tmy wireless mouse is fine, any ideas on a fix?
<aiuw> bazhang, is that where ubuntu gets it official themes from that it packages and release?
<redvamp128> Thanks -- I already have it running in wine and it is fast
<hikenboot> hello anyone in here know why I would get a blank screen with flashing cursor instead of my bootsplash I created?
<Amer30> wow
<Amer30> thanks guys a lot
<SSilver2k> lo all.  ive been searching but cant find a correct answer.  i have a usb gps that sometimes freezes and wont work until i unplug it and plug it back in.  it uses the cypress m8 driver.  how can i unload and load the module back in so i reuse it without unplugging it?
<Amer30> it's working now
<Amer30> :)
<obi_> how do i add a file to a directory?
<Lancelot> is there anyway to save my entire ubuntu system (including settings and programs and whatnot) to a cd so that I can boot it from another computer as-is?
<bruenig> obi_: cp
<unop> SSilver2k, have a look at the output of lsmod - you should find it there
<bazhang> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717 aiuw this?
<bruenig> Lancelot: yes, takes a lot of time, obnoxious, also the cd would obviously be immutable so any changes you made afterwards wouldn't work, also your hardware configs would probably fail on another computer
<Lancelot> this is true
<unop> Lancelot, it'd be tough - a CD is quite limited in size for that task
<bazhang> Lancelot, you can remaster a live cd
<bazhang> !remaster | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bruenig> it wouldn't be too tough when you realize that ubuntu live cds are unnecessarily massive
<Lancelot> okay.... well is there anyway to keep my preferences and programs to load onto another ubuntu on another computer? i have an external harddrive, that should work
<obi_> breunig: cp? im not sure what that means
<bruenig> obi_: explain what are you doing
<bazhang> Lancelot, easiest is the persistent usb flash key
<unop> bruenig, he wants his settings too - however squashed stuff is, fitting those in is an ask
<Lancelot> how does that work?
<bazhang> !usb | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> Lancelot, check the last link
<Lancelot> what's a persistent live usb install?
<duanedesign> TiZ: you meeam its dependencies
<duanedesign> TiZ: apt-rdepends searches through the APT cache to find package dependencie
<obi_> bruenig: im trying to add this "fdi" file to HAL so i can change my touchpad settings heres a link
<obi_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<fiXXXerMet> What is the name of the ubuntu-based linux distrobution that is CLI only?
<[TiZ]> duanedesign: I guess I could try that
<RenzoreK> Before I used to get a boot screen where the progress bar was loading back and forth, now it does the same but exit and I see a a long text version right afterwards. How do I restore it like default or stop this (since Im trying to make use of the usplash-smooth) package
<eseven73> Server
<bruenig> obi_: ok so you want to open up a text file, enter the text, then save it
<vorian> fiXXXerMet: ubuntu server
<obi_> bruenig: yes
<bruenig> obi_: so choose a text editor...
<Aquina> I was able to solve all my problems but now I ended up with another (stupid) one. A software installation requires me to change the CD while the installer is active. I don't want to force unmount it manually and leave a zombie behind. Is there any best practice solution for that?
<unop> obi_, you could use  lshal or hal-device to find it if HAL detects the device
<[TiZ]> duanedesign: No such program on my system. I'll disable all the other repositores on my system, do an apt-cache list, remove those, and then reinstall.
<SSilver2k> what do i use once i find the module in lsmod?
<SSilver2k> rmmod and insmod?
<fiXXXerMet> vorian: No - it is aimed to be a desktop OS but without X
<egc> hi, if i have roadrunner, is it possible for my box to have a fully qualified domain name?
<obi_> bruenig: is gedit a text editor, and then i what? enter the text and save to that location?
<unop> SSilver2k, rmmod to unload it -- modprobe should be used in favour of insmod - to load a module
<bruenig> obi_: yep
<SSilver2k> unop: thank you.  trying it
<unop> SSilver2k, infact, you can do away with rmmod too and just use modprobe  (modprobe -r)
<SSilver2k> oh cool
<hexbase> Hi people
<hexbase> ardour doesnt works and im sure its my Sound Config. Anybody knows?
<Guest41923> hello all
<SSilver2k> grr, its saying cypress_m8 is in use when i try to remove it.  is there anyway to force it
<obi_> breunig: and so i have my text file, where do i save it to, and how do i get there?
<Synx_hm> Anyone ever seen a BIOS change drive numbers, sometimes when i boot my /boot is hd(0,1) and sometimes its hd(1,1)  causing all sorts of horrid grub errors i dont get it
<Guest41923> I am using kopete and can not get webcam
<Guest41923> can i have help?
<SJrX> Hmmmmm for some reason when I do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb I only get a write speed of 500 KB/s in VMWare to a USB drive. If I do /dev/zero -> /dev/null I get 27 MB / s If I do /dev/sdb -> /dev/null I get 8 MB/s. If I do /dev/urandom -> /dev/sdb I get 2 MB/s. Not sure why?
<Guest41923> webcam in kopete help
<SSilver2k> Guest41923: the topic says to be paitient.  im sure someone can help you.  i cant.
<dkulchenko> Suppose I have a directory with files and folders. I'm looking for a file format, which can store files in such a way that I can "mount" the "image" in such a way that the contents of the directory merge with the contents of the "image", and can then be unmounted, returning the original directory to its previous state. The "mounting" also needs to be done instantaneously, like an ISO image mounting, not like a .tar.gz archive. ISO f
<dkulchenko> iles work fine, to mount it you either require fuse or administrator privileges, and I do not know of a way to merge the contents with the directory while mounting. ZIP, GZIP, TAR, and so on do not work, because to merge the contents, it would take a while to unarchive. You also could not "unmount" it, removing the "mounted" files. Basically, here are my requirements: can be run as a regular user, (preferably) does not require exter
<dkulchenko> nal programs, can be "mounted" and "unmounted", without leaving the files behind, like an archive, and can "mount" and "unmount" instantaneously.
<FloodBot1> dkulchenko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Guest41923, did you check that your webcam is supported?
<obi_> how do i save a text file to the location i want?
<robert40> hello
<robert40> I am trying to get my wireless working
<robert40> anyone that can help me
<fosco_> obi_: save as in gedit
<bazhang> robert40, which wifi chip
<unop> SJrX, it kinda makes sense - write speeds are generally much much lower than read speeds - especially from USB devices -- also, reading from /dev/{zero,null} is much faster than /dev/urandom  by virtue of how /dev/urandom works
<SJrX> um
<obi_> fosco: it says i dont have the right permissions, is there a command line way?
<jasonbc> can someone here help me with setting up this home server i'm trying to build here...?
<SJrX> unop yes but why is it faster for me to write from /dev/urandom then /dev/zero
<bazhang> obi_, what file are you editing
<unop> SJrX, what's unusual tho is the 500K/s write speeds you get
<SJrX> Yeah
<the> nice
<obi_> im trying to save a file in etc/hal/fdi/policy
<hexbase> /usr/bin/echomixer
<SJrX> the /dev/urandom 2.7 MB/s is the bottleneck of /dev/urandom
<hexbase> ardour doesnt works and im sure its my Sound Config. Anybody knows?
<unop> SJrX, you said - /dev/zero gives you ~27 MB/s - that's faster than urandom
<SJrX> Yeah
<unop> SJrX, i don't get it - what are you asking really? :)
<bazhang> Guest41923, lets keep this in channel please
<SJrX> zero -> sdb is 500 KB/s. zero -> null is 27.8 MB/s. urandom -> sdb is 2.8 MB/s, urandom -> null is 2.8 MB/s
<SJrX> For some reason zero -> sdb is REALLY slow
<jasonbc> can someone here help me with setting up this home server i'm trying to build here...?
<bazhang> jasonbc, please ask a more specific question?
<obi_> bazhang: um trying to save the text file to etc/hal/fdi/policy
<unop> SJrX, have you played with the blocksizes?
<SJrX> no
<bazhang> obi_, macbook?
<Guest41923>  i see my webcam in kopete, but can not send it neither receive other part webcam
<obi_> bazrhang: eee pc 900
<aiuw> bazhang, something like that... this is the darkroom theme I am referring to: http://lifehacker.com/5064515/ubuntu-810-gets-optional-darkroom-theme
<bazhang> Guest41923, did you check the webcam factoid? to see if it is supported?
<unop> SJrX, try increasing the blocksizes --   dd ... bd=16384
<bazhang> aiuw, that is the closest you can get with hardy afaik
<unop> SJrX, err,  dd ... bs=16384
<fosco_> obi_: yo have to open that file with admin level sudo gedit file, that way you'll be able to save it
<bazhang> !webcam | Guest41923
<ubottu> Guest41923: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Guest41923> suported under Kopete, you mean?
<unop> !gksudo | fosco_ , obi_
<hexbase> ardour doesnt works and im sure its my Sound Config. Anybody knows?
<ubottu> fosco_ , obi_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<aiuw> bazhang, there isn't a way to get it out of 8.10 files?
<bazhang> Guest41923, have a look there
<ancker_> hello
<bazhang> aiuw, not that I know of easily
<aiuw> ok
<SJrX> that seems to work unop, which is weird I did this three weeks ago without bs, and it's fine
<SJrX> Now I'm getting 9.04 MB/s, except it's dropping really fast
<laughzilla> anyone know how to fix a screensaver in ubuntu? my Screensaver (the default one in ubuntu 8.04) is not working. at the moment when it should go idle and fade to black, the screen fades to black, and then wakes up again instantly. how do i fix this? :)
<jasonbc> bazhang - well , i am trying to set up win xp as a server OS but i can't get my ubuntu system to connect to the internet ....., my setup is - "internet" , "modem" , "xp box" (with a four port router pci card) , "my ubuntu box" (connected to the four port card..
<unop> SJrX, might be drive caching at play there
<techqbert> I just have to say Ubuntu 8.10 is great.  It's stable and very functional.
<rainwalker> after mounting my USB drive, I can read/write to it just fine. If I right-click and check it's properties, it suddenly becomes read-only...is this normal?
<the> SJrx upgrade ti Gbit ether
<jasonbc> or would it be better to use ubuntu as the server system...?
<gofg> Anyone familiar with rTorrent? How does one make a .torrent file from a directory using it? (#rtorrent is idle)
<SJrX> hmmmm wow
<bazhang> jasonbc, internet sharing?
<ancker_> ..
<SJrX> it just entirely dropped to nothing
<jasonbc> bazhang - Yes
<bazhang> jasonbc, did you /msg ubottu ics  ?
<jasonbc> no
<aiuw> bazhang, what theme do you use personally?
<jasonbc> what is that
<hexbase> ardour doesnt works and im sure its my Sound Config. Anybody knows?
<Guest41923> to bazhang I see the image I am capturing in my webcam ...does it mean it supported and installed?
<the> lol
<ancker_> so?
<obi_> fosco: its throwing an error when gedit opens, it says to make sure i typed the location correctly
<fosco_> so, make sure
<obi_> fosco: do i need to navigate to the directory first and then enter the command?
<fosco_> navigate or give the path
<fosco_> gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<DigitalFiz> is v4l the newest/best for webcams? and which program uses it?
<Paddy_EIRE> jasonbc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<luckyone> is there a tool for monitoring tunnels
<luckyone> or setting up secure tunnels
<luckyone> via ssh to remote servers?
<luckyone> yes, gSTM
<Guest95670> Hey there.. is there a possibility to watch videos (or DVB-S Signal) from Terminal?!
<Guest41923> my webcam works but i can not send/receive webcam on kopete  ...anyone helps?
<aiuw> Guest41923, need more detail please
<Guest41923>  mini webcam TRUST 1200
<thecaleb> man u need new cam
<thecaleb> and dont bay somting that says Made In China
<Guest41923> kopete 0.12.7
<bazhang> thecaleb, thats not helpful
<thecaleb> :) just joke
<bazhang> thecaleb, please take chat elsewhere
<eseven73> that leaves every item at Walmart out. heh
<tupac> hello, what is the driver for nvidia 9800 gt 1gb ddr3?
<tupac> hello, what is the driver for nvidia 9800 gt 1gb ddr3? i need to install Envy?
<bazhang> tupac, what version of ubuntu
<tupac> intrepid ibex
<mcpancakes> hey all, I've got an NTFS partition at /dev/sdb2, but Ubuntu won't allow it to be mounted. Using mount, it tells me it lacks an NTFS signature and is not a valid NTFS FS. In the GUI, it tells me 'mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR,SEPARATOR (usually /)', and the mount point is /usbhdd.
<rycar> how do I downgrade a package to a previous version?  (and then prevent it from upgrading)
<bazhang> tupac did you look in system administration hardware drivers yet?
<Guest41923> ola freitas
<brendan_> Q: I'm having trouble getting Flash to work in Ubuntu. I've installed the free one, but nothings working. Can someone help?
<mcpancakes> the hard drive was recently dropped, so that could be a problem. Another person suggested that the NTFS table (don't know what that is) wasn't properly closed, but if I could by booting to Windows, and doing 'safely remove hardware' I'd be able to mount it. That appeared not to work.
<bazhang> brendan_, gnash?
<brendan_> bazhang: not gnash, the non-free plugin I guess
<mcpancakes> odd thing is, Windows seems to be able to read it fine..
<bazhang> brendan_, flashplugin-nonfree?
<tupac> bazhang ; in driver hardware. he say, you dont use private drivers  in this system
<brendan_> bazhang: THATS the one!
<Guest95670> here is an eager project.. i want to have a webcamimage on my Desktop which refreshes itself.. i want it to be integrated as if it was part of the Wallpaper.. how can i do that?!
<bazhang> brendan_, could you elaborate on 'doesnt work'?
 * Doonz just successfully converted someone onto Ubuntu
<brendan_> bazhang:  i installed via synaptic and still get (after restart) 'install plugin' instead of flash on webpages
<tupac> bazhang: in driver hardware. he say me, you dont use private drivers  in this system, and the list is empty.
<tupac> bazhang or not using restricted drivers in this system im spanish my english is poor sorry :S
<brendan_> bazhang: I should mention that I'm using 8.04
<tupac> ok thank ;)
<tupac> another question what is the spanish chanel?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tupac>  ubuntu!es?
<aiuw> brendan_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> tupac, #ubuntu-es
<brendan_> aiuw tried that...but i'll try again.
<tupac> ok ok thank you very much :)
<bazhang> tupac, seems the new beta drivers cover that card, but you use at your own risk
<mcpancakes> nevermind what I said, solved it.
<Chistery> I don't mean to sound remedial or a dullard, but so far I haven't gotten an answer from friends -- is there any way to migrate from amd64 to i386?
<Chistery> Without a clean install, that is.
<mcpancakes> was pointing mount to the wrong partition, such an idiot..
<bazhang> Chistery, full reinstall only
<Chistery> Mmm.  I was afraid of that.
<Chistery> Looks like I'll have to wait until after finals, then.
<brendan_> aiuw: yup, ubuntu-restricted-extras is the latest version.
<brendan_> Any other ideas?
<aiuw> brendan_, are you trying to get flash to work with firefox?
<brendan_> aiuw: Yes
<mooglinux> Chistery, the problem is that ALL the apps are compiled for 64bit, and will not function on the 32bit proccessor. nothing short of a full install would work, since oyu would have to reinstall every pakcage anyway.
 * Chistery nods.
<Chistery> Well, I suspected as much.
<Chistery> The problem is, I've installed Ubuntu before on this machine --
<mooglinux> its not the most convieniant, but just backup your /home directory and getting back uop and running does quickly
<Chistery> And maybe it's attempting to be helpful, but beat all if the last clean install didn't end up amd64 instead of i386.
<aiuw> Ha, okay, what a pain, I just had to do that a few hours ago... give the packages 'adobe-flashplugin' a try...
<Chistery> mooglinux, the only problem I have right now here is that I'm without backup media.
<brendan_> aiuw:  so Firefox is the problem? Is there another browser or distro that would work better?
<Chistery> (My external HD, anyway.)
<Chistery> It'll just have to wait.
<Chistery> In the meantime, is there any way to be certain that Ubuntu goes i386-only this time?
<mooglinux> just make you sure you downlaoded the right cd image
 * Chistery nods.
<mooglinux> you just got the wrong one by mistake last tiem
<Chistery> Well, that's the thing --
<Chistery> It WAS the 386 image, unless I'm misremembering.
<brendan_> aiuw: Adobe Plugin worked - thanks mate
<aiuw> :)
<DanaG> argh, anyone else have fglrx break with the latest kernel update?  I now get a hang.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f76ab2895
<Chistery> Thank you for your advice, mooglinux.
<mooglinux> np
<Guest41923> may i get help how to send and receive webcam images over kopete?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, where can I get the virtualbox-ose-guest module for linux-image-2.6.24-22-server from? because there isnt in the repos
<scunizi> gonzaloaf_laptop, did you install the vbox version from the website or the ose version from the repos?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> scunizi, repos, the problem is that I installed the latest kernel
<favor> hi. how to use install command, I want to install a directory and subdirectory to one place?
<DanaG> argh, fglrx.
<Guest41923> webcam kopete someone helps?
<favor> a directory content subdirectory , I want to install them at one time. how to use this install to do that?
<scunizi> gonzaloaf_laptop, well. you might try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then search again for it.  Otherwise you might consider installing the version off the website .. you won't need the guest modules then... and you'll have usb support.
<a1len> Does anyone know of any pad plugins for pcsx2 that support analog for linux?
<EruditeHermit> hey, is there a page with information about UDS tomorrow?
<favor> a directory content subdirectory , I want to install them at one time. how to use this install to do that?
<five> how do i remove my windows partition?
<five> gparted?
<scunizi> yep
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS EruditeHermit
<Guest41923> how do i get images from my webcam in kopete?
<Guest41923> webcam is set up and works
<Guest41923> kopete works as well
<Guest41923> kopete recognizes webcam ...
<crf> how do you configure the gnome logout button on the upper right of the screen? Mine has logout and switch user, but I also would like a shutdown option.
<Guest41923> but send /reeive procedure do not work
<scunizi> Guest41923, does the cam work inside of kopete, testing that is?
<Guest41923> i gone to configure and adjusted image there
<Guest41923> to scunizi : > i gone to configure and adjusted image there
<whyameye_> my 32 bit app on my 64 bit Hardy machine is looking in /usr/lib for a library that is in /usr/lib32. It finds the /usr/lib library with the same name which is 64 bit then chokes. How to fix?
<Guest41923> under kopete i mean
<EruditeHermit> bazhang: thaks
<EruditeHermit> thanks*
<tsrk> In system monitor, what's the total received?  Is it in the current session, or overall?
<Hasbro> Hey
<scunizi> Guest41923, I just looked at kopete's site and I can't seem to find any info on webcams.. from the site it looks like kopete isn't designed for a cam much like Pidgin doesn't work with a cam.
<Hasbro> If I want something to start with Ubuntu, can I add the .sh file to the Init folder and it'll auto start?
<five> how do i completely remove windows and resize my ubuntu partition to use full disk?
<tsrk> Hasbro, do you want to start on login or on startup?
<five> without re installing ubuntu
<tsrk> five, may I pm you?
<five> yeah
<tsrk> i can walk you through it
<tsrk> ok
<Hasbro> Any ideas?
<tsrk> Hasbro, do you want to start on login or startup?
<Hasbro> startup
<Hasbro> It's on my server
<Hasbro> remotly
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tsrk> Hasbro, not sure then
<Hasbro> I'm doing it via ssh soo :P
<tsrk> Hasbro, I just have a script that I run when I restart my server
<Hasbro> Well, that's what I want to stop heh
<Wibox> Hey- If I do a software RAID in Linux, if I'm dualbooting Windows, will the drives appear to be different drives in Windows now?
<Hasbro> I'd rather it do it automatically
<usser> Hasbro, add the line calling the script to /etc/rc.local
<whyameye_> I want to add a variable def to the environment when I run an app then I want the variable to be gone. How to do?
<sloopy> hasbro, put it in /etc/init.d
<tsrk> Hasbro, yeah, i know, if you figure out a good way please pm it to me
<tsrk> :O
<tsrk> sloopy, really?
<Guest41923> what is the command to send private messages in channel?
<joeinbend> ﻿Has anyone successfully gotten the pen drivers working on a Compaq TC1000 tablet?
<Hasbro> Usser, what's that do?
<Hasbro> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<tsrk> Guest41923, /msg (user) (message)
<Paddy_EIRE> !pm | Guest41923
<ubottu> Guest41923: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sloopy> and then list it in /etc/rc.local
<ice_cream> Guest41923, also /query  depending on client
<ice_cream> but that opens a private session
<usser> Hasbro, it runs the script on startup, only when u boot into multiuser mode though, which should be default anyhow
<tsrk> Where is grub stored?
<Hasbro> Why is the file empty?
<tsrk> If a user deletes their windows partition after installing ubuntu will it delete anything related to grub?
<Hasbro> For isntance, I have Nginx installed and it starts on startup, but it's not in that file.
<usser> Hasbro, its for user's scripts
<Rock-a-Billy> tsrk: /boot/grub
<usser> Hasbro, all system scripts are in /etc/init.d
<Hasbro> Where are system scripts stored then?
<sloopy> hasbro, and then it will run it on boot
 * ice_cream nods
<Hasbro> So if I place them there, then it'll run on boot?
<Hasbro> Just place it in that folder?
<usser> Hasbro, you can add yours too but its more complicated
<Rock-a-Billy> tsrk: only if they delete the mbr
<Hasbro> Is there a guide somewhere usser?
<usser> Hasbro, they have to have a special format etc.
<tsrk> Rock-a-Billy, ah yeah, i was just dealing with that, can't believe i already forgot :P
<sloopy> Hasbro, no, you need to put it in that directory and then list it in rc.local
<Descention> i can not ping/ssh/http/https/etc to a specific three servers, whether i'm on the internal or external network.  what are any possible ways that ubuntu can prevent communication to a server and still resolve an ip from a hostname(i can attempt pinging a hostname and it resolves the ip but the packets are dropped)
<ice_cream> ah, with the start|stop|restart  arguments?
<Derath> Anyone work with camcorders on linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | Derath
<ubottu> Derath: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<whyameye_> Derath: I do a bit. What's up?
<Derath> specifically a jvc MG330?
<scunizi> Derath, you looking to suck a video off a tape?  avidimux
<whyameye_> Derath: no. What are you trying to do?
<Derath> Want to know I can do what I want with it before buying it :)
<scunizi> like what
<whyameye_> Derath: what do you want to do?
<Hasbro> So
<usser> Hasbro, there was a skeleton  file in /etc/init.d last i remember
<Derath> record, pull off of it, edit and brun to dvd
<Hasbro> Is there any simple way to have my stuff in init.d and just run on startup?
<Hasbro> Like cant I just make an sh file in there? :P
<computer_> how do i add people to my address book?
<scunizi> Derath, yep.. lots of tools for that. best connection is firewire not usb
<usser> Hasbro, basically script has to accept parameters - start, stop, restart
<Rock-a-Billy> will debian stable play just as well with hardware as ubuntu 8.10 ? such as for wireless networkcards ?
<sloopy> hasbro, no that is where the startup files are stored, you have to list it in rc.local to actually run
<micahf> hey, do you know of any good PDF readers for taking notes/annotation ?
<Guest41923> someone knows about put  a webcam working on kopete?
<Hasbro> okay so in rc.local
<usser> Hasbro, when its run your script must check its input and execute different actions based on it
<Hasbro> ah
<Derath> unfortunately lack of firewire connections scunizi, and sorry Paddy, didn't mean for it to sound that way when I came in :)
<Hasbro> okay, so for rc.local I just put the..?
<sloopy> usser, scripts in there dont have to accept start/stop/restart/stop
<micahf> evince doesn't have any of these features
<Hasbro> o.O
<Hasbro> So I can just drop an sh script in there sloopy?
<usser> sloopy, really?
<micahf> I'm about to download adobe reader :(
<sloopy> Hasbro, rc.local is run as a batch file
<usser> sloopy, well actually yea
<Hasbro> O.o
<computer_> i added an address book to my panel, so how do i add people to the address book?
<scunizi> Derath, a firewire add in card is cheap.. and typically auto recognized by ubuntu
<five> what is current ubuntu release?
<five> HH?
<usser> sloopy, they will get run anyhow, i guess its just convention then
<sloopy> Hasbro, you can 'put' anything in there
<Derath> But for an express card format? hehe laptops here
<Hasbro> And it'll run? :D
<scunizi> five no II
<Paddy_EIRE> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Derath> But I will look for one :
<usser> Hasbro, also man update-rc.d
<five> oh wow
<sloopy> usser, yes that is standard convention, but isnt required...
<five> how do i update from hh
<eseven73> !update
<Paddy_EIRE> !upgrade | five
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubottu> five: please see above
<five> thank you
<sloopy> usser, all those files are actually pointed to by the files in rcX.d which actually get run themselves
<computer_> ANY1?
<eseven73> !anyone
<usser> sloopy, yea and thats what update-rc.d does, creates symbolic links to that right?
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scunizi> Derath, for a laptop.. not sure.. lots have them built in already.. remember there are two sizes of firewire ports.. one that is similar to usb and another that is physically similar to the charging jack on a motorola cell phone but smaller
<DanaG> Argh, Catalyst 8.11 seems way broken.
<Guest41923> kopete 0.12.7 and webcam TRUST wb 1200p  ...who can help?
<kr00l> can i get mythbuntu help?
<Derath> scunizi, thanks a lot! I'll look around, will purchase jvc tomorrow :)
<Derath> Oh, any recommendations for video edit app?
<Hasbro> Okay, well thanks everyone
<Hasbro> Have a nice night
<Derath> so I can edit and write to dvd?
<scunizi> Derath, there's bunches.. but video editing on linux is not quite the same as windows.. sometimes you have to use a couple of apps to get the job done..
<Werewoolf> hey anyone here have experience with Sonicwall & getting Ubuntu to traverse WLAN zone?
<DigitalFiz> why oh why does this usb capture device crap have to be so simple i just want a driver :(
<DanaG> I wish somebody would make an ExpressCard sound card for laptops.
<DanaG> I know Creative does... but Creative is scum, in my opinion.
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | DigitalFiz
<ubottu> DigitalFiz: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<DigitalFiz> 0.o
<DigitalFiz> and how is that supposed to help? :P
<Guest41923> kopete 0.12.7 and webcam TRUST wb 1200p  ...who can help?
<Paddy_EIRE> DigitalFiz, how is moaning supposed to be helpful ;)
<lazar__> Hi,people! I need information about free p2p network!
<_2> howto find out why  ( start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /sbin/klogd -- )  exits code one ???
<DigitalFiz> Paddy_EIRE, its not but it is a stress releiver ;)
<scunizi> DigitalFiz, haven't seen a question yet as to what you're doing that isn't working.
<kr00l> can someone help me with mythbuntu or show me where to get it?
<DigitalFiz> i been asking for months i just felt like moaning a little its not a simple question
<Paddy_EIRE> DigitalFiz, you wuill find you will be less likely to get help venting in here
<Paddy_EIRE> *wuill
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<DigitalFiz> i know i know
<LinuxJunke> anyone have any info on getting magicjack too work with ubuntu
<DigitalFiz> im looking for a correct method for getting drivers to work fro the EasyCap USB2.0 Video Adapter DC60
<computer_> !LINUX
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<DigitalFiz> it uses the stk1160 chipset
<kr00l> ick! MagicJack! Why would you do that?!
<DanaG> better to research _before_ buying.
<DigitalFiz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924504
<Paddy_EIRE> DigitalFiz, reading...
<scunizi> DigitalFiz, is this adaptor one that takes audio/video inputs from an analog source and tries to stuff it into a usb port?
<DigitalFiz> there is my forum post with a few replies/fellow people with the same problem and even someone saying what might be wrong but i have no idea how to put that together
<DigitalFiz> scunizi, yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> since I installed 8.10 my cpu has been running at about 30% and spikes a lot I checked my systems monitor and it says its Xorg running up the cpu... any ideas why?
<DigitalFiz> the DC60+ is supposed to work fine but i dont have the DC60+ i have the DC60 hehe
<will__> what program do I use to burn an iso image to dvd using ubuntu
<LinuxJunke> k3b
<usser> will__, brasero or k3b
<eseven73> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<incadudeF> does ubuntu 8.10 run virtualbox?
<DigitalFiz> incadudeF, i got vbox running on mine
<zzlyzq> \
<Guest41923>  kopete 0.12.7 and webcam TRUST wb 1200p  ...who can help?
<LinuxJunke> so i guess thats a no on the magicjack?
<DigitalFiz> if you upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 you have to reinstall vbox
<zzlyzq> is there a software can listen radio in terminal?
<incadudeF> i keep getting an error...
<usser> zzlyzq, mplayer
<eseven73> !Player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<usser> zzlyzq, you mean internet radio?
<zzlyzq> yeah! of course
<incadudeF> error:
<scunizi> DigitalFiz, I know your pain.. I have a web cam I bought years ago that is still one of the best on the market, with interchangeable glass lenses etc. below 1 lux capture etc.. it simply will NOT work because of the chipset and the way it was designed.. unfortunatly there are lots of video type products out there like that. It's getting better but still not great..
<usser> zzlyzq, mplayer then
<zzlyzq> i am on the way!!!
<zzlyzq> thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> DigitalFiz, yeah that see,s rather frustrating :(
<DigitalFiz> incadudeF, if you upgraded ubuntu you need to reinstall vbox
<Paddy_EIRE> *seems
<incadudeF> Unknown error creating VM. VBox status code: -11 (VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH).
<ipndrmath> Can anyone help me with a NTLDR and grub problem (Ubuntu & XP dual boot)?
<DigitalFiz> you see why its not working? i have no idea how to rectify that
<DigitalFiz> i would share it with everyone if i found out how lol
<incadudeF> i keep getting this error when running virtualbox : Unknown error creating VM. VBox status code: -11 (VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH)
<cyphase> is there an xmoto backport on the way?
<DigitalFiz> incadudeF, are you reading what im saying or just pasting random crap?
<cliff_> i used wubi installer can i get rid of windows now?
<DigitalFiz> <DigitalFiz> incadudeF, if you upgraded ubuntu you need to reinstall vbox
<incadudeF> oh sorry slow typer
<cliff_> nm \
<scunizi> incadudeF, if you installed vbox from the repos you may not have the right "guest additions" installed for the current kernel version.. the version of vbox from their site doesn't suffer this problem.
<ToddEDM> hey guys,, anyone have the problem of your wireless connection being disconnected when you run a torrent client???
<cliff_> can some one help me?
<cliff_> i can not open rar files and i already ran sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<buntuuser> whats up cliff
<incadudeF> i uninstalled Virtualbox OSE and installed 2.0.6
<DigitalFiz> Paddy_EIRE, scunizi, this problem with my capture device is the last hurdle besides games that I have to overcome to become full linux,
<Guest41923> PLEASE HELP about  kopete 0.12.7 and webcam TRUST wb 1200p  ...who can help?
<buntuuser> cliff are you usinga gui archiver
<cliff_> hmm not sure
<cliff_> how do i check?>
<buntuuser> are you using file-roller xarchiver or from the cli
<DigitalFiz> i was hoping to not have to buy a more expensive capture card though
<Paddy_EIRE> DigitalFiz, I run out of excuses to use windows.. I guess shopping around for what works with linux would help you better in the future
<scunizi> incadudeF, you should also have installed build-essential so it would compile it's own kernel mod.. if you did that then it might  be because we had a kernel update lately and you need to just reinstall vbox from the site to have it recompile the kernel driver
<buntuuser> ok what *buntu version are you using
<cliff_> using ubuntu 8.10 installed with wubi
<cew_anti> 7j7
<cew_anti> juki
<LinuxJunke> mounting magicjack shows up as cdrom
<DigitalFiz> incadudeF, just reinstall vbox i promise you im 99% sure that will fix it
<LinuxJunke> how 2 force the mount ?
<ipndrmath> Maybe my question got lost in the chaos. Can anyone help with a NTLDR/ Grub question?
<incadudeF> link to the updated version please
<buntuuser> ok if you open a terminal and type file-roller what happens
<DigitalFiz> incadudeF, google.com
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | ipndrmath
<ubottu> ipndrmath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scbchoreo> helo
<scbchoreo> can i ask something
<incadudeF> i downloaded and installed: virtualbox-2.0_2.0.6-39765_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb
<DigitalFiz> incadudeF, if doesnt even have to be the updated version just reinstall it so it will build the new kernel module
<incadudeF> ok will do.
<Guest41923> it seems  i am no lucky on getting help tonight
<cliff_> archive manager opens
<Guest41923> thank you to all who did try ...I really appreciate
<buntuuser> ok open your archive with that and it should unrar it for you
<DigitalFiz> ill pay $1 to whoever can get my capture device working :P
<Guest41923> will go back later and try  again
<scunizi> DigitalFiz, vbox and a window vm? :-))  I'll take my dollar now.. want my pay pal account info?
<cliff_> archive type not supported it is a .rar file
<Paddy_EIRE> DigitalFiz, either write a driver or buy a device that is supported I suppose
<whyameye_> I want to force my 32 bit app to see only /usr/lib32 and not /usr/lib. Tried LD_LIBRARY_PATH and that didn't work. Idea?
<Paddy_EIRE> DigitalFiz, or use a VM
<Guest41923> so
<Guest41923> goodnight all
<Guest41923> bye
<buntuuser> ok in a terminal type unrar <your-file> /home/<yourusername>
<DaveKong> Is there some way to view what packages/modules are being used and are not so one can remove all the ones that are not getting used?
<Defiance> Hey
<amstell> hey
<Defiance> for some reason i cant get my ubuntu disk to load up on start up
<amstell> how so?
<Defiance> its not a factory disk
<cliff_> cliff@ubuntu:~$ /home/cliff/Desktop/1000 Hacking Tutorials (The Best of 2008) [RH] /home/cliff
<cliff_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<buntuuser> cliff did it work/
<amstell> you mean to boot off the disk?
<Defiance> yes
<Defiance> i want to replace windows with ubuntu
<incadudeF> ok reinstalled the virtualbox package and got this error: ^Cdpkg: error processing virtualbox-2.0 (--install):
<incadudeF>  subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<amstell> check your bios to make sure your cd boots before your hard drive
<Defiance> i dl nero burned on a dvd and changed bio's
<computer_> how do i add applications while logged in as a regular user?
<scunizi> Defiance, did you burn as data or "image"?
<computer_> su?
<ipndrmath> Sorry, wasn't sure how your channel played. I was going to chat with someone that could help so that we wouldn't flood the screen. Question: I'm dual booted with Ubuntu 8.04 and XP. I have NTLDR installed on the MBR and grub is installed on the boot partition. This worked for a while, but now when I boot I just get a blank screen with a flashing underscore. I can use the recovery disk with windows and issue a fixmbr. This will give m
<Defiance> data
<scunizi> computer_, sudo
<Defiance> i burned as data
<ipndrmath> sorry entered to quickly
<buntuuser> cd into the directory that has the archive in it so if it's on your desktop type cd/home/cliff/Desktop
<computer_> then just enter the admin password?
<amstell> burn as an image
<cliff_> this is location and name of file /home/cliff/Desktop/1000 Hacking Tutorials (The Best of 2008) [RH].rar
<Defiance> ok ill try that
<amstell> that will load all the boot parameters
<scunizi> Defiance, that's your problem.. you have to burn as an image.. and as slow as possible to prevent errors
<DaveKong> Defiance you should burn a copy of the live CD you want as an iso file and check the disk for errors, burn it at a slow speed to get a better quality burn
<amstell> scunizi is right.....make sure it is slowly burnt to the cd
<cliff_> huh? could you type full comand line i need ? i am still new to using terminal
<cliff_> /home/cliff/Desktop/1000 Hacking Tutorials (The Best of 2008) [RH].rar
<amstell> Defiance : make sure you know what you are doing before you completely loose windows....
<Defiance> im burning at 4x
<buntuuser> type this  unrar /home/cliff/Desktop/1000 Hacking Tutorials (The Best of 2008) [RH].rar  /home/cliff/Desktop
<cliff_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<tsrk> I installed kubuntu-desktop (on top of ubuntu desktop) and now I want to remove it, how do I remove all the packages it installed?
<DaveKong> Defiance that is fine, also a tip for irc type whoever you are talking to's name in your line so that get the line highlighted
<amstell> Defiance : I would suggest that you install VirtualBox on windows and then install ubuntu from there and mess with hit to make sure its what you want
<buntuuser> ok there is something wrong with the file then
<incadudeF_> ok im getting this error when reinstalling virtualbox 2.0.6: ^Cdpkg: error processing virtualbox-2.0 (--install):
<incadudeF_>  subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<cliff_> ok thank you
<buntuuser> what are the permissions
<buntuuser> try downloading it again
<Defiance> virtual box
<scunizi> incadudeF_, you might ask in #vbox
<jtaji> cliff_: you have to escape the spaces with \ or "quote" the whole path... best bet is to start typing the 1000 then press <tab>
<incadudeF_> ok will do thanks
<DaveKong> Defiance, or at least play around with the live CD or install it with wubi to try it out
<Defiance> im checkin out virtual box
<amstell> Defiance : www.virtualbox.org
<CyBurnett> What is the command to start/stop iptables firewall in Ubuntu?
<buntuuser> cliff or you can try and rename it with the .rar extention
<Defiance> i tried wubi before
<Defiance> and it crashed
<joshritger> is it normal in ubuntu to not use the swap much if at all?
<meoblast001> Defiance, wubi sux
<Paddy_EIRE> Defiance, dont use wubi
<amstell> Defiance : you should virtualbox before completely repartitioning your hard drive
<glade88> hello.. my installation is really screwed up. I had a Kubuntu Intrepid Beta disk, I install Kubuntu and added the KDE 4.2 beta 1 PPA repos. After downloading the updates, I now have broken dependencies and I get this: http://pastebin.com/m3d0fa1c9
<mchelen> joshritger, yeah often, depending on the application and your system memory
<amstell> just too make sure you are ready for linu
<amstell> x
<feross> hello, I compiled drivers for my webcam and followed the instructions so the module/drivers are loaded. Still I don't get anything with the camorama or any other apps and there are no /dev/viedo0 etc... is there anything that I need to do after loading the module to get it to create the video0 device?
<mchelen> joshritger, basically there is no reason to use swap unless the system memory is used completely
<cliff_> also no biggie but since i used wubi installer can i get rid of windows off my system?
<DaveKong> joshritger, it depends how much memory you have and how much you use although you need to have as much swap as you do ram if you want to dump during a crash or hibernate
<joshritger> mchelen: I have 2 gigs of ram and do mostly web browsing, and listening to music, nothing too intensive, and I never seen to use any swap
<wsgordon> well i'd install ubuntu, but have before, and each install the password once i reboot will not work, anyone able to help ?
<buntuuser> no I think the way it works is using a windows partition
<incadudeF_> no one is on #vbox :(
<mchelen> joshritger, yeah that is fine, you can check and make sure the swap is functioning in the system monitor, but don't be worried if it isn't used much
<Paddy_EIRE> Defiance, its not that wubi is bad or anything.. its actually great for new users.. its just that I personally would stand by a proper install from live cd than the wubi install
<cliff_> i see well thank you very much for the help
<buntuuser> cliff can yo uburn a cd?
<mchelen> wsgordon, do you have a non english keyboard or anything like that?
<joshritger> Ok, the swap is basically extra room for programs to offload into I do play some games, but I n ever monitored it during this time
<ipndrmath> So no one has any suggestions on my NTLDR question?
<Photoguy> Where is th e application data in ubuntu? I want to manually install something.
<buntuuser> cliff you can keep windows install and just shrink the partition down
<mchelen> !repeat | ipndrmath
<ubottu> ipndrmath: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Paddy_EIRE> ipndrmath, what is that?
<cliff_> yeah but i kept getting dumped into intramfs no matter what distro i used so i gave up and went with wubi installer
<amstell> PHotoguy : what are you talking about application data?
<wsgordon> nope its a standard USB keyboard, i tried looking in the forums, but found nothing
<buntuuser> cliff_ just make sure that you defrag the drive first
<mchelen> Photoguy, what are you trying to install? if you don't know already it might not be a good thing to attempt
<Descention> i can not ping/ssh/http/https/etc to a specific three servers, whether i'm on the internal or external network.  what are any possible ways that ubuntu can prevent communication to a server and still resolve an ip from a hostname(i can attempt pinging a hostname and it resolves the ip but the packets are dropped)
<amstell> Photoguy : and what are you trying to install
<scunizi> Photoguy, what are you installing.. a .deb file? or ?
<Photoguy> Indigo renderer..
<mchelen> cliff_, what kind of hard drives do you have?
<Photoguy> And I;m trying to install a script into the Blener folder
<ipndrmath> Question: I'm dual booted with Ubuntu 8.04 and XP. I have NTLDR installed on the MBR and grub is installed on the boot partition. This worked for a while, but now when I boot I just get a blank screen with a flashing underscore. I can use the recovery disk with windows and issue a fixmbr. This will give me a one time ability to get NTLDR and select Ubuntu or XP. If I turn off the computer, and then back on, I get the blank screen. I 
<buntuuser> you can try burning at a slower speed
<mchelen> cliff_, i mean ide, sata, scsi, etc
<Photoguy> *Blender
<wsgordon> its a Dell optiplex 280 system, I read in the past there is a issue, but I cant relocate the link
<Paddy_EIRE> ipndrmath, http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<Paddy_EIRE> ipndrmath, read that
<mchelen> Photoguy, oh ok, well that is something to check the blender documentation
<amstell> ipndrmath : check out supergrub....google it.....
<Photoguy> Ok,,
<mchelen> !who | wsgordon
<ubottu> wsgordon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ipndrmath> i'll take a look, thanks
<mchelen> Photoguy, where does the Blender documentation say to put it?
<cliff_> acpi
<Paddy_EIRE> ipndrmath, its the best dual booting guide available
<Paddy_EIRE> IMHO
<bazhang> Photoguy, why not install blender from the repos?
<amstell> ipndrmath : it will help you to restore your grub settings....i woudn't trust windows to take care of your mbs
<cliff_> i am gettin ga new hard drive tommorrow so i am not making a big deal but what would you recomend?
<amstell> sorry mbr
<Photoguy> I did, I just need to place a script into the installation folder.
<scunizi> Photoguy, blender's stuff might be in your home directory as a hidden file.. Open places/home and then hit CTRL + H to reveal the hidden directories on you /home partitoin
<wsgordon> mchelen - no problem, looking to just get the infor on the problem out there see who responds
<Photoguy> Ok
<Photoguy> That's it, thanks!
<mchelen> wsgordon, ok sure just no guarantee i will see it if it doesn't get highlighted :)
<ipndrmath> i can't use grub on the mbr as windows complains and corrupts grub
<favor> a directory content subdirectory , I want to install them at one time. how to use this install to do that?
<mchelen> !who | cliff_
<ubottu> cliff_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wsgordon> mchelen thanks... been a few years sence ive been here.
<amstell> ipndrmath : yeah check out super grub.    And a little hint when installing windows; install windows first and t hen ubuntu.  The ubuntu grup loader will find your windows partition
<Defiance> OK
<Defiance> i am using nero 9
<mchelen> cliff_, acpi is not a hard drive type? i have had problems like you describe with certain SCSI controller cards, however any IDE or SATA should work fine
<cliff_> mchelen i am using acpi but am getting a new hard drive tommorrow so i can get xp off of here what would you recomend?
<Defiance> and i need a hand
<wsgordon> Nice to see ubuntu is the largest forum on freenode. it has growen considerably.
<Defiance> anyone wanna pm me?
<mchelen> wsgordon, sure thanks it just helps people to keep up with a particular issue :)
<ipndrmath> I'll take a look at supergrub (lovely name). Yeah, windows was (is) installed first.
<wsgordon> can you log in at boot as sudo ?
<scunizi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bullgard4> Is the name of the environment variable 'EDITOR', 'VISUAL' or 'EDITOR/VISUAL'? (see man environ: "The user's preferred utility to edit text files.")
<mchelen> cliff_, acpi is a type of system power management, not really related to hard drives :)
<amstell> ipndrmath : i always keep a supergrub disk around incase I need to restore the mbr.   it always seems to work and allows me to modify it as needed
<mchelen> cliff_, do you know what motherboard you have, and if there is a separate hard disk controller?
<DaveKong> wsgordon ubuntu frowns on logging in as root for your own safety
<cliff_> oh not sure then it is formatted as fat32 hard disk controller is on mother board
<mchelen> wsgordon, oh yeah, this place is great, helped me learn a lot when first using ubuntu :)
<cliff_> is there a command i can type to see what hard ware i have?
<mchelen> wsgordon, use the recovery console if you need to fix something
<DaveKong> wsgordon,  you should not have any need to
<wsgordon> DaveKong i know ubuntu does not like sudo, but I cannot reboot to an installed ubuntu system because there are issues after booting
<ipndrmath> amstell: I have a lot of reading to do on supergrub, so I'm disconnecting. Thanks for your help!
<mchelen> cliff_, it is probably fine, the thing that can get confusing is figuring out which hard drive is used at boot time, and getting ubuntu installed on that one
<DaveKong> wsgordon, then take mchelen's advice
<wsgordon> DaveKong I install and set a password, but the password does not work once i boot to the install and not the live cd
<amstell> ipndrmath : when loading it up....they really help you in understanding whats going on....but make sure you understand partitioning first
<Myrtti> wsgordon: then to the recovery console then. Reboot, after POST hit ESC to get to the grub menu
<mchelen> wsgordon, that is very strange, i think you can fix it from the recovery console though
<amstell> ipndrmath : good luck....and stick with it.....nothing to loose
<cliff_> mchelen i had all that figured out, but still would like to know what all is inside my computer as i will be upgrading over the next few weeks is there a way to see that?
<DaveKong> wsgordon, check for caps lock, make sure you have the user name and password correct, you could set to auto login with the most recent version
<ipndrmath> amstell: yeah, thanks, I'll probly be back
<mchelen> cliff_, yup there are many, many ways, just thinking what to recommend :)
<meoblast001> Defiance, http://www.download.com/Active-ISO-Burner/3000-2646_4-10602452.html?tag=mncol
<cliff_> ok
<amstell> ipndrmath : the forums are great as well....(ubuntuforums.org)....cheers brotha
<Brack10> hi there
<Vahids> I have Timout Error in my DVB
<Lokin> How do I join different networks that arn't on the list...?
<mchelen> cliff_, do you mean in windows or in ubuntu?
<Vahids> UBUNTU
<CyBurnet> How do I know if the firewall is on or off in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Brack10> Ubuntu 8.10, is it possible to make the menus of a program "map" to a panel like on MacOS?
<cliff_> ubuntu
<DaveKong> wsgordon, maybe you mixed up user name and what you called your machine? I am not really sure...
<amstell> Brack10 : avant-window-navigator
<Brack10> yeah I have AWN
<Brack10> that's a setting in there?
<mchelen> cliff_, you can start with the Sysinfo program, you might need to install from Add/Remove
<zzlyzq> i use mp3blaster in my ubuntu terminal but it says Failed to open sournd device? any ideas?
<Vahids> CyBurnet_ Go there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<amstell> Brack10 : what do you want to "map"...i don't undrstand
<wwq> wow
<Brack10> amstell: On a mac when you open a program, the menus (file, edit, etc) are accessible by the top panel.  The program doesn't have its own menus
<bazhang> !iptables | CyBurnett
<ubottu> CyBurnett: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<joanki123> can anyone tell me the cmd to send a msg to an offline user?
<cliff_> doing so now
<amstell> Brack10 : ohhh.....there is a manager that allows you to do that but it doesn't work to well....I honestly can't think of the name of it right now....
<Brack10> ok
<zzlyzq> i use mp3blaster in my ubuntu terminal but it says Failed to open sournd device? any ideas?
<scunizi> joanki123, write  .. I think
<Brack10> I just really like that feature, it saves space
<joanki123> oops
<amstell> Brack10 : let me sit on it, maybe it will come....but there is a way to do it (just like anything in linux)
<Brack10> I'm on mac4lin right now and it rocks
<Brack10> Ubuntu 8.10 + Compiz + Mac4lin = awesome
<joanki123> scunizi, do you know where i can find help on it?
<joanki123> is there a cmd i can type?
<amstell> Brack10 : I honestly think that that feature in Mac is awful.  It would drive me nuts if my UI was configured l like that...just MHO
<Brack10> it takes some getting used to
<Vahids> ﻿zzlyzq_: change sound device->> Double Click on Sound in UP panel and File -> Change ;)
<scunizi> joanki123, type man write in a terminal
<Vahids> what is ﻿Mac4lin ?!
<joanki123> ty
<Brack10> but I've been using a mac for the last week and each app having its own menus is driving me nuts
<amstell> Brack10 : i have used macs and that is why I choose linu
<Brack10> yeah
<amstell> Brack10 : sorry.  Check with someone else.....i was just curious
<amstell> :)
<jimp2> anyone know what font that is ? http://fc91.deviantart.com/fs7/i/2005/365/1/8/Platinum_Openbox_by_all_hope.png thanks
<DaveKong> Is there a way to get sysinfo to give a nice printer friendly all info page?
<Brack10> agreed but I like the mac UI so now I have the best of both worlds
<amstell> Brack10 : thats what great about linux.....there are no UI restrictions so play away
<Brack10> yeah
<zzlyzq> how to find if my soundcard installed ready?
<amstell> lsmod | grep snd
<Brack10> although I found out that KDE is a big pile of crap compared to gnome
<Vern_Ulven> Hello All. I am trying to share an entire drive with my windows network. I have samba installed and need to know how I can share this entire drive not just the folders contained no it. I am familiar with the conf file.
<amstell> zzlysq : lsmod | grep snd
<Vahids> zzlyzq_ : lspci
<joanki123> send joanki test
<Brack10> oh right this is a support channel
<joanki123> ugh
<Brack10> sorry
<joanki123> ./send joanki test
<amstell> Brack10 : i couldn't agreee with you more....
<joanki123> darnit sorry all
<Vahids> bay all the ya !
<_2> anyone can tell me why i get "Dec  7 23:23:18 192 kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled"  in /var/log/messages  ?
<joanki123> oh yes the keyword is memo
<scunizi> joanki123, are you on a terminal irc client like irssi?
<joanki123> you send a memo
<bullgard4> Is the name of the environment variable 'EDITOR', 'VISUAL' or 'EDITOR/VISUAL'? (see man environ: "The user's preferred utility to edit text files.")
<joanki123> scunizi i'm using xchat
<joanki123> darnnit
<joanki123> not working
<scunizi> joanki123, if you want to send something from xchat .. then /exec <command> <the rest of what you want>
<_2> anyone can tell me why i get "Dec  7 23:23:18 192 kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled"  in /var/log/messages  ?
<zzlyzq> i find my soundcard is ac97 ! but why mp3blaster won't work! i have found something in google! it said that use mp3blaster -s /dev/dsp but i can't find dsp neither dsp*
<joanki123> scunizi butthe person isn't logged on right now
<_2> joanki123 /msg nickserv (or is it memoserv) help
<zzlyzq> any help?
<zzlyzq> i find my soundcard is ac97 ! but why mp3blaster won't work! i have found something in google! it said that use mp3blaster -s /dev/dsp but i can't find dsp neither dsp*
<scunizi>  joanki123 not saying you can do it now.. I'm not sure.. but just giving you a way to "do things" from inside xchat with the system
<joanki123> i just found the word is "SEND"
<amstell> zzlyzq : what are you trying to play.....?
<joanki123> actually i think it's:
<joanki123> ./msg
<joanki123> MemoServ SEND Kog pay your bills
<zzlyzq> to use mp3blaster play mp3 files in the terminal
<Brack10> One more question:  In AWN I'm getting these weird blocky glitches...I'm running Nvidia drivers.  Anyone know what I can do about this?  It has nothing to do with the theme as I've tried several. http://i35.tinypic.com/k053ex.png
<joanki123> memoserv with send
<_2> yep
<amstell> Brack10 : what driver are you using 173 or 177?
<Vern_Ulven> Hello All. I am trying to share an entire drive with my windows network. I have samba installed and need to know how I can share this entire drive not just the folders contained no it. I am familiar with the conf file.
<zzlyzq> to use mp3blaster play mp3 files in the terminal
<Brack10> 177
<zzlyzq> i find my soundcard is ac97 ! but why mp3blaster won't work! i have found something in google! it said that use mp3blaster -s /dev/dsp but i can't find dsp neither dsp*
<amstell> zzlyzq : #2 : what are you trying to play : please respond with resonse.....your repeating a question already responded too
<eigma> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 server and trying to install dnsmasq and I'm getting "Package dnsmasq is not available, but is referred to by another package." (http://pastebin.com/m2cb7ea88). what's the problem?
<_2> anyone can tell me why i get "Dec  7 23:23:18 192 kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled"  in /var/log/messages ?   i mean it's obviously related to /boot/System*   and may be a ubuntu bug ?     modules do of course load, but the error message shouldn't be there.  ???
<cliff_> ok got it
<_2> zzlyzq why not use snd-ac97 ?
<Brack10> amstell: I'm using version 177
<zzlyzq> hello guys who can tell me how to send messages to one people i think /msg is not a good idea
<scunizi> Brack10, what nvidia card do you have
<amstell> Brack10 : I have had nothing but problesm with version 177....i have an nvidia 1500gt and I use 173 because of my problems with 177
<zzlyzq> in fact this day is my sencond day to use irc.freenode.net
<omegaomni> heya!
<omegaomni> need help!
<_2> zzlyzq for ac97 sound cards   use modules  snd-ac97-bus    snd-ac97-codec
<Brack10> scunizi: I have a 6600 GT I think
<Brack10> it's an old card
<zzlyzq> thankyou _2
<amstell> Brack10 : try driver 173 and see if that affects it at all...other than that.  I don't know sorry
<zzlyzq> _2 can you tell me how to send messages to one people
<Brack10> so it's a nvidia thing then?
<_2> zzlyzq /msg name message
<Brack10> because if it helps, everything else works fine
<omegaomni> can somebody help me?
<Brack10> compiz works great
<Brack10> 3d cube works awesome
<scunizi> Brack10, not that old.. but a good one.. I still have one I just took out when I put my new motherboard in.. use the 173 driver like amstell suggested
<bazhang> omegaomni, please ask a question
<Brack10> ok
<_2> zzlyzq yep that's how.
<omegaomni> sorry.
<Vern_Ulven> Hello All. I am trying to share an entire drive with my windows network. I have samba installed and need to know how I can share this entire drive not just the folders contained no it. I am familiar with the conf file.
<omegaomni> its that my network connectiong thingy dissapeared.
<omegaomni> the thing with the auto eth0
<bazhang> nm-applet omegaomni ?
<Vern_Ulven> I have no entries in /dev for my drives
<omegaomni> yes.
<amstell> Vern_Ulven : try mounting it : /dev/sda$ /mnt
<scunizi> amstell, which nvidia card do you have.. my new MB has an 8200 built in and the preformance sucks.. also 177 driver.. haven't tried the 173 or the new beta 180
<bazhang> omegaomni, right click add to panel does not work?
<amstell> scunizi : i have an 8500gt and i use the 173 drives because the 177 driver don't work properly
<omegaomni> it does but i cant find what it is.
<scunizi> amstell, I'll give it a try.. thanks.
<bazhang> omegaomni, scroll down and look for the two monitors icon
<omegaomni> the thing that configures what i need to get on the internet.
<omegaomni> not the network monitor.
<amstell> scunizi : i tend to learn towards the stable version instread of the new release.   nvidia is great in providing us with drives but because they are proprietary,   they don't always work properly
<Vern_Ulven> amstell: how can I tell which drive is what. The drive is mounted under it's label
<scunizi> amstell, totally agree. better than ati .. at least from my experience.
<amstell> Vern_Ulven : you need to know your partitions
<mchelen> sudo fdisk -l
<eigma> I'm also getting "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found" when doing "apt-get update"
<amstell> scunizi : yes but from my understanding ATI provides open source drivers, never done much work with them though
<bazhang> eigma, feisty is eol
<omegaomni> umm hello?
<omegaomni> =/
<industrialbs> Boo!
<cin> does anyone here use ubuntu server as their desktop (adding packages such as xfce,etc...) ?
<_2> eigma  binary-i386  ?
<amstell> cin : why would you use the server edition as a dekstop?
<jabagawee> amstell, so you can control what to put on it, i assume?
<scunizi> cin, I have.. you have a question?
<industrialbs> cin: I tired once, for some reason it fails horribly.
<MHz128> I would like to write some basic command line C programs... compilers/editors are aviable to make this job easier?
<industrialbs> Just use desktop
<eigma> bazhang, _2: what should I do to install dnsmasq then?
<Vern_Ulven> amstell: fdisk -l only lists the ide drive not the SATA drive with the NTFS partition on it
<jabagawee> MHz128, gcc, obviously
<jabagawee> MHz128, editor choice is up to you
 * jabagawee politely steps away from editor wars
<_2> eigma sudo apt-get install dnsmasq
<amstell> Vern_Ulven : sorry but I am unfamiliar with SATA drives
<cin> scunizi: i am looking to setup a system to learn system programing and also do some database work and think it would be a good idead to get a lean system like ubunut server and ad what i need to it
<eigma> _2: like I said, that tells me "Package dnsmasq is not available, but is referred to by another package." / "E: Package dnsmasq has no installation candidate"
<_2> jabagawee pico is better than emacs
<Vern_Ulven> amstell: thank you
 * _2 starts an editor war...
<omegaomni> can somebody pelase tell me where i can get my network connections thingy back?
<jabagawee> _2, sure man, whatever floats your boat
<MHz128> What are the most popular graphical code editors?
<Vern_Ulven> Anyone can help me mount and share an SATA drive with an NTFS partition?
<amstell> cin : system programming doesn't fully involve a server....learn the language first and then more on to database network development
<mchelen> MHz128, Eclipse is pretty popular, any particular language in mind?
<amstell> cin : just a suggestion :)
<MHz128> mchelen, c/c++
<mchelen> Vern_Ulven, what do you mean share?
<_2> !editors > MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128, please see my private message
<omegaomni> ......
<piklesonfire> evening everyone
<cin> amstell:i know c/c++  and  sql  but never really done any systems programming on a linux machine
<amstell> what UP?
<scunizi> cin, as a test bed.. you can go either way.. I've run 6.06 server and 8.04,  8.10 and then installed xubuntu-desktop for a graphical interface.. understand though that this setup is only a little different from installing the desktop and adding the other bits you need.. so either way.
<Decepticon_> where is pptpd log stored
<Vern_Ulven> mchelen: share using samba. the drive is mounted under it's label and I don't know a path to put in the conf file
<cin> ok
<Decepticon_> i am trying to connect vpn from winxp onto ubuntu pptpd server, cannot login, need to see some logs
<amstell> cin : well if you want to do programming it always depends on what you want to program
<eigma> what does "LTS" mean?
<amstell> eigma : Long Term Support
<piklesonfire> eigma, long term support
<_2> !lts > eigma
<ubottu> eigma, please see my private message
<eigma> wow, nice
<eigma> a total of 4 replies
<eigma> thanks guys :)
<mchelen> Vern_Ulven, you can enable it as a samba share from the GUI, right click the directory and there should be an option
<_2> 4 ?
<piklesonfire> mchelen, i believe that only works if you have nautilus-share installed. I could be wrong though.
<Vern_Ulven> mchelen: I would like to share the entire drive not just the folders on it. I see no option to share when I right click the drive
<mchelen> Vern_Ulven, where is mounted?
<piklesonfire> Vern_Ulven, share the folder that represents the drive under /media
<five> lol i just lost all my files
<_2> someone can tell me why i get "Dec  7 23:23:18 192 kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled"  in /var/log/messages ?   i mean it's obviously related to /boot/System*   and may be a ubuntu bug ?     modules do of course load, but the error message shouldn't be there.  ???
<mchelen> piklesonfire, maybe but it provides an option to enable that from the directory properties
<five> like 7 movies 14 xbox 360 games and various apps
<Vern_Ulven> picklesonfire: I will try that thanks
<piklesonfire> mchelen, thanks, i wasn't aware of that :]
<five> idk what happened
<Brack10> awn glitchyness had nothing to do with the nvidia drivers
<piklesonfire> Brack10, which awn are you using? from Ubuntu repos or from the lp repos?
<amstell> Brack10  : did you restart?  Obviously hopeful?
<scunizi> Brack10, check out cairo as a substitute.. it's also very nice
<Brack10> I did restart
<amstell> cario is not as stable as awn
<cliff_> sorry i was frozen thank you for help i am starting to get some of this stuff
<Brack10> I really want AWN though
<Brack10> I can't stand cairo
<Brack10> I love this terminal applet
<piklesonfire> Brack10, try using the AWN from the Launch Pad repositories, it seems much more stable on my system
<amstell> Brack10 : what "glichesness" are you refering too?
<Brack10> I can't remember how I installed it, piklesonfire
<_2> five find them  ?
<five> lol no
<Brack10> amstell: I posted a screenshot earlier... let me see if I can grab another
<five> im not worried
<amstell> Brack10 : piklesonfire is right....make sure you are using the repos
<five> they were just for seeding i have it all backed up
<Brack10> amstell: it's showing these strange blocks
<Brack10> piklesonfire: I  don't remember which repository I used
<Brack10> hang on
<rancur_> Anyone know why Compiz is laggy; it's like it's running at 25FPS. Window drawing is faster/smooth when not using any desktop effects. Running 177 on a 9800GT.
<five> well backed up on discs
<amstell> Brack10 : check your sources and then sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator --reinstall
<scunizi> Brack10, amstell here's the link http://i35.tinypic.com/k053ex.png
<_2> five  no it's a command,     find /base/or/starting/dir -iname '*partial.name*'      or find /path -type f | less
<five> ah
<_2> five  :)
<piklesonfire> Brack10, http://wiki.awn-project.org/Installation tells you how to install
<five> i think i have a gui for that
<amstell> cuinzi : it looks like the seperater is messed up....
<Brack10> piklesonfire, I'm pretty sure I used the distribution instructions
<piklesonfire> five, a good gui for find is catfish
<Brack10> the one for Ubuntu
<five> will get
<piklesonfire> Brack10, yeah, skip those, use the launchpad :p
<Brack10> ok
<C0nn0R_> whois Lasivian
<Brack10> ok
<amstell> Brack10 : did you use the repos : sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Vern_Ulven> Thanks to all that helped me. It works now :)
<Brack10> amstell: not sure...is there some way in synaptic that I can find out which repository I used to install a program?
<_2> brack10 if not   apt-cache policy packagename
<piklesonfire> btw, has anyone else noticed intrepid freezing up every 10 minutes or so?
<scunizi> nope
<Law506> nope
<wsgordon> is there a active sync program for linux for cell phones
<piklesonfire> eh, fckn clocksource and radeonhd seems to be a huge cause
<amstell> Brack10 : check your System | Admin | Software sources
<amstell> Brack10 : you using n 8.10?
<Brack10>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<Brack10>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Brack10> for awn
<Law506> i must say that my system and Intrepid are getting along quite well
<Brack10> so that means I installed the right one, right?
<piklesonfire> Law506, mine is too now, but I've seen a few issues dealing w. clocksource
<amstell> Brack10 : and what happens when you run | avant-window-navigator
<Brack10> well it starts up just fine, but it glitches out
<Brack10> with the blocks
<khider> Hey guys, installed shockwave flash player, and now every time I want to view any flash content I need to right click on it and enable it, how do I enable all flash content by default?
<Brack10> and now it's not showing open applications, but I'm not worried about that
<Brack10> so much
<scunizi> wsgordon, there's multisync, kmobile tools, moto4lin and probably several others.
<Brack10> I'm sure I just unchecked some config box by accident
<piklesonfire> khider, do you have flashblock installed?
<cvd-pr> Hey there if i have the headers and image of 2.6.27.9 why ubuntu show the 2.6.27.7 in the update manager?
<amstell> Brack10 : sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator --reinstall
<khider> piklesonfire: Nope
<amstell> Brack10 : maybe that will "rescrew" everything up.... :)
<wsgordon> scunizi - thanks
<amstell> Brack10 : or set everything right....
<cvd-pr> ?
<_2> amstell rethreading the sucker are we   :)))
<amstell> _2 : what do you mean:
<amstell> ?
<rancur_> Anybody know how to speed up Compiz? I have a 9800GT -.-
<_2> amstell nothing,  just a comment on your comment, maybe that will "rescrew" everything
<cvd-pr> :-(
<khider> Hey guys, installed shockwave flash player, and now every time I want to view any flash content I need to right click on it and enable it, how do I enable all flash content by default?
<amstell> _2 : just trying to untangle this *ucked up world we call linux
<bazhang> amstell, language please
<scunizi> rancur, try the 173 driver
<amstell> khider : is flash enabled with yo do | about:plugins
<amstell> bazhang : sorry man....
<rancur_> oh? Will do.
<_2> amstell indeed.    but it's not that tangled.   compared to some os's
<piklesonfire> _2, like Vista. lolz
<Brian714> yeah, fresh intsll of 8.10
<Brian714> err install
<khider> amstell: Yes
<khider> amstell: It is
<amstell> _2 : no its completely tangled....how many version of vista are there....1......linux is becoming more and more completcated
<rancur_> amstell: there are 8 versions of Vista
<_2> amstell and 2 versions of linux actually,   the 1.* and 2.* kernels
<_2> amstell subversions on the other hand.
<piklesonfire> amstell, and distros are pretty much countless.
<amstell> rancur : ok....so how many version of linux are there....how many windows managers are there....you are talking abouit kernels which no new linux user will understand
<khider> Hey guys, installed shockwave flash player, and now every time I want to view any flash content I need to right click on it and enable it, how do I enable all flash content by default?
<Brack10> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator --reinstall didn't do anything really
<piklesonfire> amstell, i understood kernels when i switched to linux, kernels are universal in operating systems ;p
<ectospasm> so y'all are complaining about the balkanization of Linux distros?
<amstell> piklesonfire : yes you did but you probably had formal understanding
<_2> brack10 it reinstalled the same package   "in case there was an 'hickup' in the first attempt."
<piklesonfire> amstell, i try to teach as much about the kernel as a new user can handle when i switch friends and family over too though.
<huwenfeng> hi, how can i get the net traffic right the moment in ubuntu?
<Brack10> I see
<Brack10> now I can't figure out how to get it to show open apps now
<piklesonfire> Brack10, did you try the link i sent you?
<rancur> scunizi: 173 no different. If I enable benchmark then everything runs a lot faster.
<Brack10> piklesonfire: can you please re-paste
<rancur> as it is the Xorg with 2d Acceleration is faster (go figure)
<_2> brack10 'hickups' can include user deleting system files too...     just an fyi.
<piklesonfire> sure think Brack10, just a moment while i locate the document again
<scunizi> rancur, what's benchmark?  don't know that one.. and how do you enable it?
<rancur> if you install Compiz Settings Manager in Synaptic, then run the Compiz Settings Manager, it's an available option
<Guest87920> can you guys do apt-get update right now?
<bullgard4> What is the role of 'VISUAL' that 'man environ' mentions?
<piklesonfire> Brack10, http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides there you go :]
<scunizi> rancur, ah.. in ccsm.. ok. never thought to look there. is that an option you can let run all the time?
<_2> Guest87920 what are you getting  404s ?
<Brack10> piklesonfire: oh yeah that's what I used to install
<rancur> Don't think I should; heats the GPU up to 63C+, Everything is running in turbo as well, minimizing windows is way too fast.
<piklesonfire> Brack10, what version of Ubuntu are you?
<rancur> normal idle GPU is 51C for me
<Brack10> piklesonfire: intrepid
<scunizi> rancur, where is that option in ccsm?
<piklesonfire> Brack10, hold for a second while I check my sources.list, I'll paste my entry for AWN in here for you as well, so we can compare ;p
<rancur> just search for it with the filter
<amstell> piklesonfire : you are one of the few....my parents would never understand a kernel...they still the internet is a different computer
<piklesonfire> Brack10, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse - that is my entry for avant window navigator, do you have similar in your sources?
<amstell> :)
<rancur> ah it's down under "Extras"
<scunizi> rancur, doesn't show in my hardy install.. I'll have to check the ibex another time.. maybe a new feature in ibex's ccsm.
<piklesonfire> amstell, ROFL, that's WHY i educate people before i switch them over. I don't like phone calls at 3am asking what a kernel panic is and how to compile.
<rancur> odd.
<Brack10> piklesonfire: apt-cache showsrc avant-window-navigator ?
<scunizi> rancur, nope.. it's there under extras.. filter didn't pick it up
<Roasted> Has anybody here ever used Samba as well as NFS? If so, what kind of speeds did you get (mb/second) with each one??
<rancur> 1200fps when I enable that
<piklesonfire> Brack10, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<amstell> piklesonfire : If someone doesn't understand how binary code works then how the hell do you explain to them a kernel operation?  I start with the basics first....then more on.... :)
<five> should i upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04?
<five> what am i missing?
<rancur> ok so if I uncheck "Disable limiter" I get 42fps
<piklesonfire> amstell, i simply explain the kernel is the core of the OS, that it is a translator... your drivers speak german, keyboard and mouse are italian, the monitor chinese, and software is all different languages, and that the kenrel simply helps them all get along :p
<omegaomni> >:|
<omegaomni> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback.
<omegaomni> im sick of that.
<Brack10> piklesonfire: I don't have that entry
<amstell> piklseonfire : no i agree with you.  I just don't bother to explain something that doesn't really matter to someone who still has problems drafting emails in gmail......you pick your battles and you always win....thats the fight!
<Brack10> should I add?
<omegaomni> sometimes theres sound in my ubuntu sometimes there isnt...
<piklesonfire> Brack10, go ahead and add that, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<omegaomni> and its really irritating me...
<piklesonfire> see if it takes care of it for ya
<amstell> Brack10  : if the reinstall dodnm
<Roasted> NFS? Samba? Anybody? Anybody use it?
<piklesonfire> amstell, totally agree with you there too, but that's why i don't switch those users to linux, i put em on mac and say call tech support. lmao
<ectospasm> Roasted: yes
<amstell> didn't work for you I don't think a source list update will work
<piklesonfire> Roasted, i have, but i've never done speed tests, sorry
<omegaomni> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Roasted> ectos - what do you use?
<ectospasm> Samba... I've used NFS in the past
<ectospasm> ...but my needs are basic
<ectospasm> Just sharing music across the network
<omegaomni> will anybody tell me what this is?!
<omegaomni> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Roasted> ectospam - have you ever noticed what kind of trasnfer speeds you pull?
<piklesonfire> amstell, i'm having him add the repository which holds the latest version of AWN, instead of Ubuntu's, it should update his to a newer version and hopefully get it working
<ectospasm> Roasted: just whatever the network speed is, usually 3MB/s IIRC
<amstell> piklesfire : if I felt like supporting apple ( which I don't) then I would have.   It just doesn't make sense for a simple user to pay $2000 for a computer.  How about a I build you a computer (dell) but linux on it (dell 8.10) and then sell it to you for cheap (dell)....thats why I bought my parents a dell.
<stevej678> when I look in $man set, I can't see anything on set -o noclobber, im going nuts
<Roasted> oh, okay... cause I was pulling 7MB/second... I wasn't sure if that was considered "good" or what
<ectospasm> omegaomni: are those supposed to be pipes or bangs?
<Brack10> piklesonfire: no updates detected
<piklesonfire> amstell, good point
<omegaomni> no.....thats what comes out when i change my soudn settings to alsa....the only working sound setting.
<omegaomni> nothing happens when i place autodetect either.
<amstell> piklesonfire : it just doesn't make sense to me that people are so ignorant on the fact that a mac is based on the MAC kernel for the first BSD system developed by the Univeristy of California Berkely
<stevej678> is there a better man file for the set command?
<ectospasm> omegaomni: so that's not a shell command?
<omegaomni> its an error i think.
<omegaomni> but this is what comes out...
<Roasted> ectospasm - I assume 7Mb would be considered half decent? BTW did you say you used to use NFS?
<ectospasm> stevej678: man bash maybe?
<trancefat> please guide me to ubuntu offtopic
<piklesonfire> Brack10, what version of AWN is installed?
<stevej678> thanks
<omegaomni> sent you a PM.
<ectospasm> Roasted: long time ago I used NFS for centralized home directories for basically a computer lab.
<scunizi> !ot | trancefat
<ubottu> trancefat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bullgard4> What is the role of 'VISUAL' that 'man environ' mentions?
<Brack10> piklesonfire: 0.2.6
<trancefat> scunizi: thanks
<scunizi> np
<Roasted> ectospasm - what was your experience like with it? I hear some people swear by it being simpler... but I found a gui tool for Samba. It takes me seconds to configure Samba.
<piklesonfire> 0.2.6~7ubuntu1 Brack10?
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to make it so no icons not even the drive icons show up on the desktop?
<Brack10> yes
<trancefat> scunizi: is there some way i can login to both ubuntu and offtopic?
<scunizi> trancefat, sure.. what irc client are you using.?
<_2> stevej678 help set | less
<trancefat> scunizi: i m using XChat... i have just selected Auto join for offtopic... shud that do it?
<Brack10> piklesonfire:  can I just completely reinstall it and erase all settings?
<piklesonfire> Brack10, try this for me. close awn then run the command apt-get --purge remove avant-window-navigator* awn-*
<piklesonfire> then run sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<amstell> piklesonfire : good chattin with you make....I'm out its getting late in California and the new swell gets in tonight.  Peace
<piklesonfire> and run the first command as sudo, sorry
<_2> trancefat /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<scunizi> trancefat, if you want.. to join now.. just type /j #ubuntu-offtopic in the bar that you type messages in.
<piklesonfire> ahhhhh peace amstell, thanks for the tease
<ectospasm> Roasted: NFS (not NFS+) was pretty easy to setup on Fedora 3/4, following the guide I had found.  But it was completely insecure.  Luckily the numbnuts using the "lab" didn't know their behind from a hole in the ground wrt Linux, so it was relatively safe.
<ardchoille> piklesonfire: I tried the awn testing PPA and over half of the applets caused awn to crash. The version in the intrepid repos is very niuce here however.
<trancefat> scunizi: ok thanks
<piklesonfire> ardchoille, really, my ppa awn works great.
<ardchoille> piklesonfire: That's the point, you can't tell how it's going to work from one computer to the next
<Roasted> is NFS+ a new thing?
<piklesonfire> ardchoille, yeah, that's true. but the reason i upgraded mine is because the ubuntu repo one crashed when loading.
<_2> Roasted define new.     new compaired to linux,  new compaired to computers,  new compaired to dirt ???
<ardchoille> piklesonfire: Ah, ok, the intrepid version has worked flawlessly for me :)
<Roasted> I mean is NFS+ a "newer" version of NFS? Like how does it differ from NFS?
<piklesonfire> ardchoille, that's awesome to hear :] maybe i should try it out again. but i like the plugins offered in ppa as well
<pr0nGuy> Hey, someone was helping me with a dist-upgrade in another chan and now I lost him
<Brack10> piklesonfire: OK ran those 2 commands and it did the same thing as last time.  Same glitches,  didn't reset the applets, doesn't show open programs either
<ardchoille> piklesonfire: yeah, I tried the PPA becuase of the plugins, but found them to be buggy... which is probably why the repo version doesn't have them.
<piklesonfire> hrm... Brack10, i have one last thing i'd like you to try
<piklesonfire> Brack10, try sudo apt-get install awn-manager-trunk
<piklesonfire> Brack10, that's the bzr version, and should give you the ppa one, not the one from ubuntu repos
<_2> umm why does apt-get dist-upgrade want to install linux-image-2.6.15-52-686 when i'm running 2.6.15-53-686 ???
<Brack10> bzr?
<Brack10> ppa?
<Brack10> also did I need to remove the old one?
<sancho21> How to install without burning cd?
<piklesonfire> Brack10, it will remove the old one for you, ppa is equal to launchpad, which is the source i had you add earlier
<_2> oh never mind.   i had that version installed too.   my bad.
<Brack10> ok now it's totally fubarred
<piklesonfire> screenshot?
<co> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjl'
<Brack10> sec
<dqd> hello a
<piklesonfire> hey dqd
<dqd> can u help me
<piklesonfire> i can try
<Brack10> http://i38.tinypic.com/ae0j0w.png
<dqd> about config ubuntu 8.10
<omegaomni> anybody know how to remove pulseaudio completely?
<omegaomni> its giving me a sound issue.
<Brack10> http://i33.tinypic.com/2h7dzjm.png
<dqd> stillther
<piklesonfire> oman, you're not kidding about totally fubard
<dqd> no
<piklesonfire> dqd, yup, i'm running 810 also, what's up?
<_2> omegaomni sudo aptitude purge *pulseaudio*
<Brack10> I know I'm not
<dqd> how can u connect to ap with 64bit key security?
<_2> omegaomni not sure that will because you probably didn't use aptitude to install it
<dqd> in network connections there are no 64bit
<piklesonfire> hey Brack10 reinstall avant-window-navigator. then launch it from the terminal, let's see if any errors sho up in there
<piklesonfire> dqd, you mean, as far as wireless?
<dqd> yeh
<Debolaz> Is there a package that will add an init script to start an svscan (daemontools) process for every user on the system?
<dqd> there only 40/128 bit key
<piklesonfire> dqd, should be able too. what type of encryption are you using? wpa wpa2, wep?
<dqd> not 64bit key
<dqd> wep
<Brack10> piklesonfire, can I just use the synaptic manager even though I'm running that other version you just had me install?
<dqd> 64bit key wep security
<piklesonfire> Brack10, yup, same thing will happen, it will remove this one for you
<dqd> pik u 've got what i means?
<piklesonfire> Brack10, just remember, don't launch from the menu, run it as a command in terminal so we can see if there are any errors
<piklesonfire> dqd, yup, i understand your question, i'm looking into it atm
<piklesonfire> one sec
<dqd> i can not connect to Ap with 64bit key wep security
<_2> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Brack10> I see
<Brack10> sec
<dqd> yes i know it
<piklesonfire> ubottu, totally agree, i advise WEP2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sparr> i love imagemagick.  i have a circular graphic, i need to convert it to polar coordinates, crop the result, resize it, then output raw 8bit grayscale values for each pixel.  the idea of tackling that task with other tools is scary
<piklesonfire> WPA2**
<dqd> hehe i cracked my neibour ap
<dqd> not mine
<simtower_laptop_> how do i find my version of ubuntu
<piklesonfire> dqd, it's your neighbors ap?
<dqd> now i want to connect to that Ap
<dqd> yes
<piklesonfire> dqd, the one with 64bit encryption?
<bazhang> dqd, this channel is not for that
<dqd> wep 64b key
<Brack10> Package avant-window-navigator is not installed, so not removed
<simtower_laptop_> dqd it is illegal
<dqd> how can i connect to that ap
<piklesonfire> dqd, if it's your neighbor's i can't assist, it's a federal crime, sorry
<Brack10> piklesonfire: ?
<bazhang> dqd, please stop NOW.
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to make it so no icons not even the drive icons show up on the desktop?
<Myrtti> dqd: "on your own"
<piklesonfire> Brack10, i want you to install avant-window-navigator, and remove the trunk version
<dqd> i;m from vietnamese and in my country that is legally
<Brack10> how do I remove the trunk version?
<bazhang> not here dqd
<simtower_laptop_> but guys, how do i tell my version of ubuntu
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dqd> hic
<piklesonfire> dqd, this server is hosted in us, still a crime to talk about it
<dqd> but it my ap config 64bit key wep how can i connect it
<piklesonfire> Brack10, just try to install avant-window-navigator, that should remove the trunk version for us :]
<dqd> i know it
<bazhang> dqd, stop
<dqd> i just want to know it
<bazhang> dqd, last warning
<simtower_laptop_> how much longer does 8.04 hardy have support?
<_2> bazhang his ip checks out
<dqd> not a crime
<dqd> ok
<Brack10> *sigh* same thing as before
<_2> simtower_laptop_ 3 years
<dqd> u all guy come from usa ?
<simtower_laptop_> thanks _2
<Brack10> I'm from USA
<outboard> i dont
<simtower_laptop_> no reinstallings for me
<dqd> nice 2 meet u
<piklesonfire> Brack10, right click the AWN, and close it for me... we want to open up a terminal and run the command "avant-window-navigator"
<simtower_laptop_> usa 4 lyfe
<dqd> this is the first time i change my os
<piklesonfire> see if it gives any errors or output, Brack10
<_2> dqd welcome to linux
<dqd> day before i use windows vista
<dqd> now i try to know linux:D
<Brack10> piklesonfire: no, it just opens up and then shows what I pasted earlier
<dqd> and i  like it
<outboard> i remember my first linux install
<bazhang> dqd chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dqd> yeh
<outboard> it was a friday
<piklesonfire> Brack10, dude, i'm totally out of ideas here man =/
<outboard> last friday
<dqd> which topic ?
<piklesonfire> and that doesn't happen often =/
<Brack10> leave it to me :(
<piklesonfire> outboard, lol
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sancho21> How to install ubuntu 8.10 without burning CD or use USB?
<piklesonfire> Brack10, i'm still checking into it for you, googling and what not, but idk if i'll be able to help any more
<dqd> soory bazhang this is my first time come here so...
<Brack10> ok
<Brack10> well clearly it's not installing all the way
<_2> !install > sancho21
<ubottu> sancho21, please see my private message
<Brack10> otherwise it would act how it did the first time I installed it
<Brack10> so do I need to do an apt-get clean or something?
<piklesonfire> that will clear the downloaded packages... i'd try that Brack10 then try to purge the window navigator and reinstall it again, to see if MAYBE it will work
<maximumHAX> can someone tell me why ubuntu has no alsaconf ?
<piklesonfire> maximumHAX, it should.
<maximumHAX> alsaconf
<piklesonfire> maximumHAX, nvm spoke too soon
<maximumHAX> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<_2> maximumHAX because it's supposed to 'just work' and they have never included alsaconf
<maximumHAX> oh.. hmm.. well mine don't.. it constantly dings!
<maximumHAX> ding ding ding ding.. 24/7
<_2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<piklesonfire> maximumHAX, what version of Ubuntu?
<maximumHAX> hmm 8.1 I think
<_2> 8.10
<_2> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<maximumHAX> I had to do alsa force-unload to get it to quit dinging
<Brack10> piklesonfire: when you say purge the WM you mean log out and alt - e?
<Brack10> or total restart
<piklesonfire> maximumHAX, please see: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/turning-off-the-system-hardware-beep-linux-tutorial/
<maximumHAX> had all the right modules loaded though.. my other laptop is same snd card.. it works fine
<piklesonfire> Brack10, no, to purge is to "completely remove" in synaptic, or from terminal, sudo apt-get --purge remove
<crista> hello
<piklesonfire> maximumHAX, do you have no sound at all other than the system beep?
<Guestion> How to determine the code of cpecial key on my laptop. For /etc/acpi/events/  ?
<crista> anyone can help me?
<piklesonfire> crista, what's up?
<maximumHAX> piklesonfire: correct
<_2> Guestion maybe 'showkeys' ?
<crista> how can i play game 3d on ubuntu 8.10
<_2> Guestion maybe 'showkey' ?     sorry not plural
<Brack10> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Brack10> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Brack10> blarrrgh
<piklesonfire> Brack10, any other things using apt open? synaptic, or the updater?
<piklesonfire> crista, what game?
<Brack10> no
<crista> chinese game
<Brack10> oh man this is going to take me forever to get good at linux
<_2> Brack10 you know that that means close the other package manager first
<Brack10> right I do
<crista> it s called zhuxian :D
<bazhang> Brack10, did you sudo ?
<Brack10> there wasn't another one open
<Brack10> yes I sudoed
<piklesonfire> Brack10, I'm sure you'll get the hang of it ;]
<bazhang> then another instance is open
<Brack10> I already figured out how to connect to a windows PPTP vpn
<piklesonfire> bazhang, it may not be an instance that he can see, it could be the updater checking for updates.
<bazhang> yep
<_2> Brack10 sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Brack10> and that requires hacking with the gnome config utility
<Brack10> I was proud
<piklesonfire> Brack10, awesome dude :]
<outboard> it is a lot easier then microsux , and there are people that will help you  , with your problems not emptying your wallet
<Brack10> so awesome that I can terminal service in ubuntu
<Brack10> to my work comp
<PeterFA> How does one get an rdesktop session going?
<PeterFA> I want to remote into another computer.
<piklesonfire> Brack10, that's better than most dude. I was working at aol before i figured out how to do those things. lol
<Brack10> heh
<Brack10> I've made a commitment to linux, no turning back
<PeterFA> Brack10, it's not like you'll want to.
<PeterFA> Brack10, I've turned to Linux and fell in love with it.
<Brack10> well I've tried to switch about 10 times already
<PeterFA> Brack10, you'll not get me on Windows with a gun.
<Brack10> first time was when redhat was popular like 8 years ago
<piklesonfire> PeterFA, I found this info on rdesktop for you http://www.netadmintools.com/art237.html
<piklesonfire> Brack10, the new fedora's pretty sweet. minus a few bugs here and there. lol
<Brack10> PeterFA: applications > Internet > Terminal services client on intrepid
<Brack10> heh
<Brack10> anyway this is the last time
<piklesonfire> PeterFA, there's also the man page - http://linux.die.net/man/1/rdesktop
<DaveKong> Brack10, you should check out the Linux Documentation project there are some amazing guides
<PeterFA> piklesonfire, thanks.
<piklesonfire> PeterFA, any time
<Brack10> nice
<_2> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<_2> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mcpancakes> what happens if you've got an existing, say home folder, on one hard drive, and you mount another hard drive to the home folder. what happens to the files currently on it? on which device to new files get placed?
<luddite> robert40: let me guess - you had it working in 8.04 but it wont connect in 8.10?
<cyphase> does anyone know of a good program to fix mp3 files? the problem is, the player says that the mp3 is only 5 minutes long, when it should be longer. if i'm at 4:10, and i try to go back to 4:05, it doesn't play what was playing 5 seconds ago, it plays something a few minutes ahead
<cyphase> as if, all the data is there, but sort of crammed within 5 minutes
<piklesonfire> mcpancakes, if you mount a drive as home, then new files will be placed there... and the files on the old home will be ignored
<_2> mcpancakes the files within a mountpoint become inaccessable as long as a device is mounted there
<Brack10> I appreciate linux so much as a sysadmin, I srsly want to use this as a desktop platform at work
<Brack10> I can see how it would pay for itself in productivity not having to deal with stupid microsoft issues all day long
<piklesonfire> Brack10, mention it to higher ups, some companies will appreciate it for cost saving benefits alone
<Brack10> it's my decision
<Brack10> only about 50 desktops
<piklesonfire> Brack10, do eet lol
<mcpancakes> ah, so the local files would be temporarily unavailable. and I assume linux just doesn't allow two devices to be mounted to the same folder?
<Brack10> I want to
<Brack10> I have very few custom apps
<freetown> Brack10, good luck increasing productivity with all the distractions like Wesnoth, Tremulous, ... :-D
<piklesonfire> mcpancakes, exactly
<Brack10> heh
<_2> mcpancakes there are exceptions, such as "unionfs" which combines the two rather than the normal mount on top of methood
<Brack10> I mean for my users
<piklesonfire> _2, very good point to mention
<Brack10> when they need IE for a stupid website they can just terminal service into my windows server
<freetown> Brack10, ah, you can also claim it fosters good colleague relationships with regular lunch social functions :-D
<piklesonfire> Brack10, or they can use oprea's identify as IE feature ;p
<cyphase> ah, mplayer is reading it correctly it seems
<Brack10> true
<sancho21> How to install from iso into dedicated partition? I have windows too
<_2> piklesonfire heh i was going to say that in the first reply to mcpancakes but couldn't remember the name of the fs   heh...
<cyphase> or, at least,not reading the error
<piklesonfire> _2, haha, same here, brain farts are wicked
<Brack10> I have a couple windows programs that wouldn't work on Linux though
<_2> piklesonfire i'm old enough to start having part timers i guess...   ;/
<luddite> nuendo wont work on ubuntu
<piklesonfire> _2, haha, i'm not. but i guess "it's all this damn dope"
<luddite> my wifi used to work on ubuntu but then it did after the upgrade but now it doesnt
<piklesonfire> hey _2 in xchat, how do i register my nick on this server?
<_2> piklesonfire /msg nickserv register passwd
<_2> piklesonfire /msg nickserv help register
<_2> i think they now require an email addy
<piklesonfire> sweet, thanks _2
<piklesonfire> yup
<luddite> they do
<_2> np.
<_2> that's new sense about half a year ago
<_2> cause i don't have an email addy but i reg'd anyway
<Brack10> freakin awn
<rww> !register
<piklesonfire> Brack10, gotta hand it to ya dude, you're a guy who doesn't give up
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Brack10> heh
<Brack10> I'm just trying to learn this OS
<_2> what ya gonna learn it ?
<Brack10> the more I'm solving stupid crap like this, the easier it gets
<tyebud> Anyone able to give some guidance regarding ati driver configuration?
<Brack10> I know exactly how to deal with this problem on Windows, but I need to learn how on Linux
<piklesonfire> tyebud, i can try ;p
<prince_> hi
<tyebud> Awesome!
<Brack10> ok so how can I blast all previous avant-window-manager installations?
<Brack10> navigator
<_2> sudo aptitude purge avant*   ???
<piklesonfire> Brack10, what _2 said
<tyebud> piklesonfire: So I've been trying to get my tv out to come out in color
<piklesonfire> tyebud, what's up w. your ati issue?
<Brack10> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "avant*"
<piklesonfire> tyebud, specs on the card? program being used, etc?
<piklesonfire> Brack10, try avant-*
<nilson> I had an ipod mounted and I right clicked on the device to change mount options to rw, but now I cant mount it at all, and get the error that I have invalid mount options. However to access those mount options through the GUI, the volume must be mounted. So what file do I edit to change my ipod mount options?
<_2> Brack10 try with sudo apt-get remove --purge avant*
<_2> i forget which accepts wildcards
<Brack10> wait now it did this
<Brack10> Removing python-utidylib ...
<Brack10> Removing libtidy-0.99-0 ...
<Brack10> Removing python-alsaaudio ...
<Brack10> Removing python-chardet ...
<Brack10> Removing python-feedparser ...
<FloodBot1> Brack10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyebud> piklesonfire: RADEON 2400 HD, using various drivers, most recently the ati proprietary version, with aticonfig
<piklesonfire> nilson, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<piklesonfire> nilson, that controls mount points and options
<piklesonfire> tyebud, let me see what i can find, but i know ati and its tv out is pretty iffy
<luddite> i cant get wifi to work anylonger
<tyebud> piklesonfire:  Yeah, that's what I've been hearing..
<luddite> anyone help me? please
<DigitalFiz> how would i change the little icon at the top in the gnome panel, the ubuntu symbol
<piklesonfire> luddite, are you using network manager or setting it manually?
<Brack10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82338/
<Brack10> it removed a bunch of other stuff
<Brack10> when I pruged avant*
<_2> Brack10 umm   did i mention that you needed to look over the list first and confirm only if you approve
<nilson> piklesonfire, this is a differerent thing. I believe this is relative to gnome.
<Brack10> haha
<nilson> my fstab only has the hard disk stuff
<Brack10> how do I get it bacckkkk
<piklesonfire> nilson, ipod is a hard disk, and if it's not in there, you can add it.
<_2> Brack10 just a sec.
<nilson> this is an ipod which I plugged in and it mounted.
<nilson> with noo addition to the fstab
<nilson> plug and p-lay
<nilson> just like a USB stick
<luddite> picklesonfire - im using network manaager
<_2> Brack10 if those five are all it took with it, you are fine.
<luddite> ndiswrpper also
<piklesonfire> tyebud, i'm looking into you're issue, i promise :]
<nilson> Gnome stores its mount options for plug-n-play devices like this somewere
<Brack10> I'm reinstalling them anyway
<nilson> I need to reeset mine
<piklesonfire> Brack10, yeah, reinstall those :]
<Brack10> isn't alsaaudio important?
<_2> Brack10 it's not alsaaudio  it's python-alsaaudio   bige differance
<_2> bige ?
<nilson> twhen the device is mounted then there is a GUI to change mount options, hover I changed the mount options to something which will no longer mount
<luddite> picklesonfire - networkmanager can see the wieliess network(windows can connect to it no probs) but it tries to connect then disconnects
<_2> wow. maybe i need sleep
<nilson> now I cant mount it, or change those options
<Brack10> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "avant-*"
<nilson> I need ot know what file gnome stores those settings in (its not fstab)
<Brack10> but then if I run avant-window-navigator it comes up with my corrupt version
<Brack10> with the weird bards
<tyebud> piklesonfire: My problem is, on a recent install I was able to control the --tv-geometry through aticonfig.  But on this install, I can't.  I speculate that it has something to do with my various attempts at driver installs.  I'm thinking that it may have something to do with driver conflicts.  So I need to know how to find all the drivers installed, remove them, and start with a fresh, single, install
<Brack10> bars*
<l7> nilson: it's something like ~/.gnome2 iirc
<tyebud> piklesonfire: Thank you by the way :)
<Brack10> I can even change the theme of my little mini glitch bar
<nilson> l7, yeah I was goig to start lookin gthrough there
<piklesonfire> tyebud, np
<_2> Brack10 COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l > list   and send me the list
<Brack10> ooh now it kinda works even
<_2> or not
<piklesonfire> tyebud, dude, from what i'm reading, you're lucky to even have tv out at all w. that card :p
<piklesonfire> tyebud, still searching though
<piklesonfire> luddite, sorry, i don't work w. ndiswrapper or anything that uses it =/
<piklesonfire> and nilson i'd check the gconf then
<bdelin88> anyone know of a good guide to uninstall pulse audio and replace it with ALSA in intrepid?
<Brack10> _2 it's on your way
<Brack10> on it's way
<luddite> picklesonfire - i might have to ditch that
<_2> Brack10 sorry cancle that one and resend please
<piklesonfire> luddite, lol, i mean, i don't assist in issues even relating to ndiswrapper, sorry. most i can do is google it for you :p
<tyebud> piklesonfire: Yeah, I know.  But I'm confident there is a way.  There has to be.   Please god, there has to be
<luddite> picklesonfire - that ok mate
<_2> hmmm must be a firewall issue.
<piklesonfire> lol, tyebud like i said, i'm looking into it for ya buddy
<kidbuntu> !stanis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stanis
<kidbuntu> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<kidbuntu> !spe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spe
<kidbuntu> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Brack10> _2 not working
<Brack10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82340/
<_2> Brack10 k
<bassory99_> slt à tous
<ompaul> !fr | bassory99_
<ubottu> bassory99_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<piklesonfire> tyebud, have you attempted using the catalyst control center?
<mcpancakes> Brack10: if the 'sites that require IE' thing is still in your mind, I seem to recall an FF addon that could open a new tab that was like and rendered like IE. not sure if it relied on actual IE files though.
<piklesonfire> mcpancakes and Brack10  there's also ies4linux - just sayin ;p
<hackwins> asu
<bassory99_> ompaul: ok! sorry for the french words
<Brack10> true
<tyebud> piklesonfire: At the moment, I don't have a windows manager installed.  Just xserver.  I'm going for a minimal boxee install
<Brack10> I wish ies4linux worked with netflix watch instant
<piklesonfire> tyebud, ah, i see, sorry, a few more moments of research then. lol
<tyebud> piklesonfire: Sure thing.  Take your time
<mcpancakes> Brack10: ah, nevermind - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419
<mcpancakes> not available for Linux :(
<bdelin88> ...so i followed a guide to uninstall pulse audio and then installed also, or at least that's what it said i was doing, my audio works in firefox but no longer works for things like amarok/rhythm box/ or anything else besides firefox, any ideas on what else I can do?  (everything in sounds is set for ALSA as well)
<bdelin88> and then installed ALSA*, sry
<Brack10> ok so I FINALLY got it completely uninstalled and re-installed and it still remembered my settings
<Brack10> and is still glitchy as hell
<bdelin88> anyone? :)
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, if it's set to alsa, you may want to google to see if there's any known issues/workarounds for those apps
<piklesonfire> Brack10, if you purged it, it def shouldn't remember your settings
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: they worked fine in gutsy with alsa
<Brack10> I did purge it
<Brack10> http://i35.tinypic.com/2rq29hj.png
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, i understand that, but things change dist to dist
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: you don't think they would still carry the support for old sound systsems?
<piklesonfire> Brack10, one sec, i'm trying to see if i can find where awn stores the config files so you can manually erase them to see if that helps
<_2> Brack10 k, if you want to purge all avant* try this.   sudo aptitude purge avant-window-navigator avant-window-navigator-data-trunk avant-window-navigator-trunk awn-applets-c-core awn-manager awn-manager-trunk libawn-extras0 libawn0 libawn0-trunk python-awn-trunk
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, i do, but i've heard of certain issues, i did the same thing on another install of intrepid i had running on a desktop, several apps needed workarounds to get sound up and running
<_2> that's everything that the package manager knows about,  if you have another version you must have compiled it or something.
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: well i killed pulse to try and install alsa because I wanted audacity work... dang ubuntu is so much work
<Brack10> ahh I think I got it to work
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, haha, it happens man, it happens. if you don't mind me asking, why switch from pulse to alsa?
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: ...because audacity works on alsa :)
<Brack10> yep it's working
<Brack10> NO GLITCHES
<Brack10> magic lamp working too
<Brack10> awesome!
<FloodBot1> Brack10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, audacity works for me on pulse too. haha
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: the workaround was causing unstable operation of audacity, unacceptable
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: it worked natively, out of the box?
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, si
<Brack10> success!
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: mine would appear to be playing, but you wouldn't actually hear anything
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: what card do u have, i have the realtek integrated '97 chipset
<mcpancakes> I tried Audacity yesterday, on this new installation, recording from the line-in seemed not to work :\
<mcpancakes> I don't know anything about linux audio though, i.e. what pulseaudio/ALSA/ whatever else means.
<nilson> goonight
<_2> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<potwak> how can install my graphics card
<_2> pfft.   not very informative
<potwak> the windows are so large when i install ubuntu
<hackwins> potwak: what nvidia?
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, hang on a sec while i find it ;p
<potwak> hackwins: i forgot to check my graphics card.
<hackwins> potwak: hardware or driver?
<potwak> hackwins: driver
 * freetown test
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: you have a guide on how to restore pulse, i am having more problems then just audacity now lol
<piklesonfire> rofl - bdelin88 lemmie see what i can look up for ya man
<potwak> hackwins: but why is it that when i use the live cd, the graphics are just normal?
<hackwins> potwak: are commands to see your card but i don't remenber how
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: oh sry dude, haha, i am watchin tv :)
<ardchoille> Can I use my xmms skins with audacious?
<piklesonfire> and bdelin88 it's an intel something or another
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: thanks though
<hackwins> yes
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: yea i can check, what's the command for sound card junk
<hackwins> its normal you have nvidia or ati sure
<potwak> hackwins: maybe someone right here knows.
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, no, i meant mine is an intel soundcard
<piklesonfire> integrated something or another
<potwak> *how
<Brack10> Now I've got it back to the point where it's just glitchy again http://i36.tinypic.com/25sl9iq.png
<bdelin88> ah ok, well i have an intel board, so mine probably is to
<Brack10> notice the big gray bars
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: sry, ah ok, well i have an intel board, so mine probably is to
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: it is realtek
<hackwins> when your install linux ubuntu ubuntu ask for you for private drivers
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, to find your soundcard you can run sudo lshw -C multimedia
<Static--> any possible way to stop gnome-panel from running on startup?
<hackwins> its easy
<Brack10> even blockier here
<Brack10> http://i36.tinypic.com/2mm7p8x.png
<piklesonfire> potwak, what kind of video card are you using?
<_2> what would one have to do to make nautilus not take over the desktop ?    write a wrapper for it ?
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: soundcard details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82345/
<cliff_> i installed blender and it is in applications menu but does not start or show error message
<skaboy>  ok
<piklesonfire> aha, okie bdelin88
<potwak> piklesonfire: i forgot
<sloopy> cliff_, try starting it from terminal
<Static--> anyone ?
<skaboy> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<piklesonfire> do you still want to replace w. pulse or stay w. alsa?
<skaboy> im newwwwwwwwwwwwww
<cliff_> what is command line?
<piklesonfire> hey skaboy. real big fish brotha man
<skaboy> hey was goood
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: actually it appears to be an nvidia device, sry, i forgot that it's actually an nvidia board lol
<cliff_> wait can i just hit alt f2 then check run in terminal?
<piklesonfire> cliff_, command line is using the terminal
<tyebud_> piklesonfire: Hey, thanks for the help.  I gotta hit the sack.  I'll be back tomorrow evening
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: i just want it back to default pulse audio
<skaboy> im just inat;l  ubuntu
<piklesonfire> tyebud_, ne time, i'll be here as well
<sloopy> cliff_, Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<dukenukem> hi everyone, i'm wondering how to install a wireless driver i just downloaded. i looked around on the forums but couldn't find anything.
<tyebud_> piklesonfire: Cool cool.  Take care!
<skaboy> i have a wireless
<Flannel> !enter | skaboy
<ubottu> skaboy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<piklesonfire> cliff_, terminal is also using just a command line interface, not always a gui...
<cliff_> sloopy_ ok terminal is open but what do i put in for bleneder
<skaboy> yeap
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, okie, let me see what i can find for ya dude
<cliff_> ok but when i type in terminal what is that reffered to as i have been saying command line
<sloopy> cliff_,  try 'blender'
<skaboy> im new on this
<dukenukem> hi, sorry to repeat myself, i just downloaded a linux driver for my usb wireless, i'm wondering how to install it.
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: u da man
<cliff_> ok got this
<cliff_> Compiled with Python version 2.5.2.
<cliff_> Checking for installed Python... got it!
<cliff_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<cliff_>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<cliff_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<FloodBot1> cliff_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sloopy> cliff_, pastebin
<bdelin88> dukenukem: what type of file is it
<sloopy> !pastebin | cliff_
<ubottu> cliff_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cliff_> sorry was longer than i thought
<skaboy> byeeeeeeeeee
<dukenukem> hey bdelin88, there are two folders, one called "module" which is full of c files and the other called "WPA_supplicant" which is full of configs, c's and h files.
<cliff_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82347/
<piklesonfire> dukenukem, you need to compile dude
<bdelin88> duken was it packaged as a .deb file?
<dukenukem> is there no simple way of installing a driver?
<bdelin88> dukenukem: was it packaged as a .deb file?**
<erikja> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dukenukem> sorry, no, it was a zip initially, which i extracted and copied to ubuntu.
<bdelin88> dukenukem: yes, unless the people that made it were lazy and didn't make an ubuntu package for u :)
<alex__> hi i m new to ubuntu
<bdelin88> dukenukem: as a new user, i have discovered that the ".deb" packages are the easy auto-installers
<alex__> and i want to try beryl on my laptop
<bdelin88> dukenukem: there is a good guide that i will show though
<alex__> anybody knows an easy way to instal
<alex__> ?
<cliff_> did you receive link ?
<dukenukem> i see. bdelin88, is it worth me downloading the windows driver and using ndiswrapper?
<dukenukem> rather than compiling the linux driver..
<bdelin88> dukenukem: never tried that... compiling really isn't that bad though
<Ashex> oh lovely
<dukenukem> i'll give compiling a shot then. so what's this link you have for me?
<piklesonfire> dukenukem, they are both about equally complex
<sloopy> cliff_, yes i saw it but i dunno, i am not familiar with the error, sry
<cliff_> ok well thank you tho
<piklesonfire> alex__, what ver of ubuntu?
<dukenukem> i've spent the last two days on this, so what's another few hours compiling..
<sloopy> cliff_, np, but you atleast now have an error to go with...
<dukenukem> can't wait to get her online though, that's gonna be sweet.
<bdelin88> dukenukem: lookin it up real quick, 1 sec
<dukenukem> thanks bdelin88, much appreciated.
<cliff_> i am googling it now
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, try the command sudo killall alsa && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, wait!
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: one sec
<bdelin88> dukenukem: i think this should point you in the right direction, if you have further directions, just make google your friend man :) here you go: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<bdelin88> dukenukem: further questions* sry
<erikja> I have a problem being in Midnight Commander. I press F10, to get out of Midnight Commander, and still be in the terminal, but have no luck  --  http://picpaste.com/mcf10.jpg
<capicu> how's it going
<dukenukem> thanks again, bdelin88. you're a champion. yeah, i've been googling for a coupla hours.. i just wanted to come in and ask you guys to see if there was a simple way to go about this.
<erikja> What can I do ?
<piklesonfire> erikja, try esc?
<bdelin88> dukenukem: also if you compile and it tells you that something is missing, you just look up what is missing in the package manager or on google to figure out where to get it, then install it, got it?
<cliff_> what is messa library?
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone here walk me through nfs? i looked at the ubuntu how-to but i dont get all that stuff at the beginning.
<erikja> piklesonfire, Ok, thanks I will try ti
<bdelin88> dukenukem: well if you look at that guide, compiling, even though it seems scary to windows users like you and i, isn't really that bad...
<erikja> s/ti/it
<_2> erikja you'll either have to tell your terminal not to catch f10 or tell mc to use a different key    the mc config would be my way of doing it.
<sloopy> rookeeeeeeeee, what are you using nfs for?
<erikja> piklesonfire, unfortunately it dosen't work
<rookeeeeeeeee> two computers on a small home network, sloopy
<lwizardl> hi
<piklesonfire> oooookie guys, i'll brb, i need some milk and oreos
<erikja> _2, why not catch F10 ?
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: wait
<lwizardl> anyone here know much about setting up a computer to act as a firewall
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: was that all i have to do? lol you told me to wait :)
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, what's up dude?
<sloopy> rookeeeeeeeee, usually samba is considered more secure, but what part are you having issues with?
<piklesonfire> ah bdelin88 sorry, i thought you said one sec too lol
<rookeeeeeeeee> sloopy can we talk in pm
<sloopy> rookeeeeeeeee, yes
<bdelin88> oh no sry i was just talkin to dude
<_2> erikja because the terminal is accepting the f10 as a hotkey rather than passing it on to mc.   alternatively you can mouse the f10 button of the mc app
<erikja> _2, I will try to puzzle with it
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: *oh no sry i was just talkin to duke**
<erikja> _2, ok thanks
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: do you need to go?
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/ - follow in reverse :p
<_2> erikja welcome
<gholm> I have a windows process that needs to get files from a networked mapped drive s://folder/folder1 and I want to run that same process on Linux. How do I make Linux "read" that file address??
<piklesonfire> skipping the steps to actually setup alsa, of course. just remove alsa, reinstall pulse, you should be okie
 * _2 has found many weaknesses in mc      but still uses it.
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: haha alright man, thank you
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, np
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: nice! this is the guide i used earlier, was looking for this for forever :)
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, haha, google-ninja my friend, i'm a google effin ninja
<ddoom> somehow i've managed to disable the network when the comp restarts, anyone know how to fix this? (ubuntu 8.04 server)
<bdelin88> heh
<_2> ddoom you mean like sudo ifup eth0  ???
<ddoom> _2: yes thats what I have to do everytime the comp restarts, I want the network to be enabled without having to do that
<piklesonfire> ddoom, _2, you can also try ifconfig eth0 up
<_2> i'm thinking you have messed up the interfaces file   but im no net admin
<cliff_> sloopy i guess i need this but i do not know how to get http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=mesa+7.1+ubuntu&spell=1
<_2> piklesonfire if ifup doesn't do it, ifconfig without any ip prolly wont either,  but yeah
<bullgard4> Why are there two environment variables 'EDI'TOR' and 'VISUAL' that 'man environ' mentions which have the same meaning?
<piklesonfire> _2, very true. but if the interfaces file is intact, and it's static, or gets it from dhcp, it should.
<sloopy> cliff_, dunno but sounds reasonable
<_2> piklesonfire as should ifup
<cliff_> ok i will figure ou t
<piklesonfire> _2, agreed, just mentioning another way.. lol
<ensonic> hej, oprofile is broken on 8.10 and noboday seems to care in bugs.launchpad.net, can anyone help to brinf this to attention?
<ddoom> is there a default interfaces file I can try and replace mine with?
<ensonic> s/brinf/bring/
<ntsasng> sdasd
<ntsasng> co ai nguoi VN ko?
<_2> ddoom errr not really.    file is at /etc/network/interfaces
<skaboy> can some one tellme how can i get msn for ubunto???????????????????
<piklesonfire> skaboy, install amsn
<skaboy> ok
<piklesonfire> or, use pidgin skaboy
<piklesonfire> skaboy, if you want webcam, voicechat, etc... use amsn
<piklesonfire> if it's just for iming, pidgin works well
<skaboy> ok thanx pik
<saint_>  hi I have problem, yesterday my OS, Ubuntu update php to 5 5.2.4
<piklesonfire> surething dude
<saint_> and tommorow one site dosn't work
<saint_> webbrowser give me file file to download
<saint_> instead of showing page
<saint_> but other site's works, strange
<saint_> could somebody help me with this
<wsgordon> question, is there a Duel socket pentium 4 2.8 motherboard out there thats non zeon, but a hyperthread cpu board ?
<piklesonfire> !enter | saint_
<ubottu> saint_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Decepticon_> error 800 on vpn connection.... winxp client using native vpn client to connect to ubuntu pptpd server, log of connection from dec 8, 00:55:00 is relevent, pasted here: http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/paste/syslog
<saint_> okey, once again, without enter :P I have problem, yesterday my OS, Ubuntu update php to 5.2.4  and tommorow one site dosn't work,  webbrowser give me file file to download,  instead of showing page, but other site's works, strange
<mrglinux> can I install live ubuntu cd in text mod .. and without ganome desktop ?
<saint_> even I don't know what should I looking for in googgle
<jim_p> mrglinux, yes
<piklesonfire> saint_, do you have different php.ini's for each site?
<saint_> no
<macjason0607> guys .. i want to convert a avi to a mpeg and then burn it as a vcd
<macjason0607> is devede the best tool ?
<tinytitan> Hey, I want to make a hotkey open nautilus and/or a specific directory in nautilus. How can I do this in ubuntu 8.04?
<jim_p> macjason0607, devede or mandvd. dunno if avidemux can do it
<piklesonfire> saint_, what about the htaccess files? anything different between them? or do you have them set up?
<saint_> ye, but only mod rewrite
<saint_> before update everything work good
<bdelin88> is there a terminal command to reset or "reboot" my sound system?
<macjason0607> jim_p, ok how about this .. can i put an avi to a cd and watch it on a dvd player as a vcd ?
<piklesonfire> saint_, to be totally honest man, i'm at a loss. from a web designer's aspect, those are the only two things i can think of.
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, which sound system are you using?
<jim_p> macjason0607, if the player has divx support, yes
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: i tried the guide again as alsa since i found out i made a mistake
<tinytitan> is there a way to set custom hotkeys to run a command?
<akorpija> hey can anybody help me figure out why firefox is taking up to 200 megs of RAM from me?
<jim_p> tinytitan, yes. do you use compiz?
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, then try ssudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<tinytitan> jim_p, no
<jim_p> akorpija, reduce the open tabs and use flashblock
<jim_p> tinytitan, then its some weird metacity setting you must make
<macjason0607> ok anohter question .. i don't want dolphin anymore in kubuntu .. if i remove it can i just install nautilus ?
<scbchoreo> helo
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: it says alsa command not found
<scbchoreo> hi @ all
<tinytitan> jim_p, awesome thanks, at least I know where to look now
<ExElNeT> hmm somehow is eclipse running slow on intrepid... the java editor takes 5 seconds to open... i ve read a thread with someone having the same problem... any idea?
<akorpija> jim_p even still none of the tabs i have open have any flash on them i can't see why it need 200 megs of ram?
<bdelin88> akorpija: firefox is a very ram intensive browser
<piklesonfire> Tinytitan, you can look under system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts ;]
<akorpija> seriously i have 2 tabs open it's at 204 megs...?
<jim_p> tinytitan, google for "how to make ctrl+alt+del open gnome-system-monitor" the procedure is the same. the buttons and the app changes
<bdelin88> akorpija: you should see what it is in windows :)
<akorpija> i'd say that's a memory leak i cant see why it would need that much? never noticed it do that in (dare i say) windows
<jim_p> akorpija, well limit ff memory usage from about:config
<akorpija> bdelin88, hahahahaha good timing
<tinytitan> piklesonfire, keyboard shortcuts doesn't let you pick your own action though, just the shortcuts, nautilus/file browser is not listed
<akorpija> jim_p yea good idea
<bdelin88> akorpija: i have seen it over 300 in windows
<piklesonfire> Tinyboom, aha, sorry, i see what you're trying to do. okie, yeah, google my friend
<akorpija> bdelin88, that's ludicrous i always thought it was a lighter browser til now...it's laggin ym entire system hah
<jim_p> i got to go people
<jim_p> see you
<akorpija> jim_p, how do i go abotu limiting memory usage?
<bdelin88> akorpija: it should b pretty light without extensions... that's when it uses a lot of ram
<bdelin88> akorpija: google it akorpija
<akorpija> bdelin88, yea i guess i have a few of those
<bdelin88> akorpija: heh, that's why i went crazy and bought 4gb of ram
<bdelin88> akorpija: mwahahaha!
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, sorry dude, i missed your message, there was this sudden flood of em in here. heh, alsa was not found... what if you type in "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa[tab] restart"? ([tab] being the tab key)
<akorpija> bdelin88, hahahaha sweeet i woudnl't mind doing that u can get it pretty cheap im considering at least 2 gigs right now
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: i found it...alsa-utils restart :)
<piklesonfire> bde, haha, that's it :]]
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/82357/
<akorpija> is this serious? hahah void my warranty on firefox? hahaha
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: looks like i will still be going back to pulse... damn
<piklesonfire> macjason0607, sorry, i don't do kde. lol.
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: oh well
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, sorry to say it, but i'm happy to hear it :p
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: well u will be the first i go to to get my audacity working again! haha, so watch out
<piklesonfire> akorpija, 1gig of ram and a 2 gig swap partition is usually more than enough for every day computing
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: lol windows 64 bit, with 4 gb i still run out
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, sure thing, i'm going to start coming back to irc more often like i used to
<akorpija> piklesonfire until i used firefox...hah
<piklesonfire> bdelin88, i meant on linux computing :p
<bdelin88> piklesonfire: no games.. pleanty of ram :)
<piklesonfire> Vista is just one giant memory hog :p
<bdelin88> night all
<piklesonfire> peace bdelin88
<akorpija> vista blows pretty bad...
<ozzloy> how do i display the files just installed by aptitude?
<ozzloy> or by a particular aptitude package?
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<usamahashimi> Is it possible to autologin but with locked session?
<deoks> usamahashimi: Probably there is a better method, but try autostarting some screensaver-lock command, i.e. gnome-screensaver-command -lock
<incepator___> hi
<lodder> How can I install a ubuntu-desktop as domU
<piklesonfire> ozzloy, program apt-file in the repos allows you to search for files in the debs. is that what you need?
<usamahashimi> deoks, it has a minimum time of 1 minute but I want instant lock session
<piklesonfire> hey incepator___
<ozzloy> piklesonfire: kinda.  i just installed xerces, a c++ xml library.  now i'm trying to compile the example and it tells me that it doesn't know where the *.hpp is on the system
<piklesonfire> lodder, using xen i presume?
<ozzloy> piklesonfire: so maybe i need the right -l instead
<piklesonfire> ozzloy, use find to locate it?
<_2> piklesonfire just a note on apt-file   it's good for packages not installed,  but for people with slower connections, the database takes time to update, and if the intent is to search within packages on the system dpkg can do that.
<piklesonfire> _2, ah, sorry, thank you for the insight.
<portablejim> How do you set the sound card Java is using in Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy 32 bit)?
<incepator___> My music player crash  Why ? i am using ubuntu 8.10 Rythmbox
<deoks> usamahashimi: nope.
<ozzloy> piklesonfire: i tried that, didn't find anything by the name PlatformUtils.hpp
<deoks> usamahashimi: -l will lock the screen immediately.
<usamahashimi> deoks, I want this function becuase sometimes when I am not present I want my system to autologin after power failure but i do not want some to access it.
<user__> hi
<piklesonfire> ozzloy, find / -name PlatformUtils.hpp should find all files on your system by that name
<piklesonfire> hi user__
<user__> how do I compile from source? I donloaded a tarbal and untared it, but now?
<piklesonfire> user__, did you read the readme usually included in the source?
<user__> no readme included
<Brian714> hello
<Pici> !compile | user__
<ubottu> user__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ardchoille> user__: It's best to check the repos and see if the app is already packaged for you. Did you check the repos?
<user__> after unpacking it there was only a .src file
<piklesonfire> it's usually "./configure" "sudo make" "sudo make install" but, not always
<user__> thankx, Pici
<ardchoille> piklesonfire: it's best to "make" as user, then "sudo make install"
<user__> ardochoille it's not in repo
<ozzloy> piklesonfire: yeah, i did that.  it's not by that name
<ardchoille> user__: ok
<ozzloy> piklesonfire: but i already installed libxerces-c28
<user__> ok, I'll try with the howto of the site ubottu told me
<XxtjaxX> HEy guys can someone explain to me why the 8.10 is comming so damn late?
<piklesonfire> ozzloy, what is the name of the file that you need exactly?
<piklesonfire> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lodder> piklesonfire: yes xen is correct
<ardchoille> xxploit__: 8.10 was release in October of 2008 (hence: 8.10 , year.month)
<_2> XxtjaxX late ?   it's time based releases you know.
<ozzloy> piklesonfire: #include <xercesc/util/PlatformUtils.hpp> from here: http://xerces.apache.org/xerces-c/program-2.html
<Vhghost> hello all
<piklesonfire> ozzloy, i hate to ask the same question, but that's the exact file "PlatformUtils.hpp" that you need?
<piklesonfire> hello Vhghost
<XxtjaxX> _2 yes but AS u know the name of the releases should have been named after there Release year and MOnth by the rules of canonical and we dont have 2008 much longer and neither Oktober
<lodder> piklesonfire: do  you have idea on how to get it done i would then use a freenx to connect to the system
<piklesonfire> ozzloy, http://edocs.bea.com/tuxedo/tux81/xmlparser/PlatformUtils_8hpp-source.html there is the source of that file, you can just create it if it's missing
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/d4382b218 here's the exact command i'm trying and the resulting error
<ardchoille> XxtjaxX:  8.10 was release in October of 2008 (hence: 8.10 , year.month)
<piklesonfire> lodder, i'm researching it as we speak :]
<lodder> piklesonfire: ah k
<mgolisch> ozzloy: install the package the missing header is in
<XxtjaxX> ardchoille I know that already BUT We here  get in the magazines the BETA of 8.10 and its 8.12 RIGHT NOW
<piklesonfire> mgolisch, he already did ;]
<mgolisch> it wouldnt give that error if he did ..
<ardchoille> XxtjaxX: 8.10 was released in October of 2008, I downloaded it in October, regardless of what the magazine says
<wickedklown420> add me please myspace.com/Dan0o0o0o0
<wickedklown420> yo hows this chat work
<piklesonfire> mgolisch, i'm simply sating what he told me, sorry
<user__> there is no configure script and autoconf doesn't do anything either
<user__> it's just a .src file
<piklesonfire> user__, .src is usually used on windows and mac to compile software
<wickedklown420> can i add from here
<ardchoille> user__: can you give me a dl link so I can check it out?
<piklesonfire> what is the source file for user__ ?
<piklesonfire> !offtopic | wickedklown420
<ubottu> wickedklown420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<user__> ardchoille that might be difficult, it's for iMule, piklesonfire
<user__> there's a precompiled version .deb for i486 but I'm on AMD64
<ozzloy> ok, i installed libxerces-c2-dev and now i'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/d6a29ad29
<piklesonfire> user__, there's amule in the repos, so you don't have to use imule from source
<Vhghost> anyone able to give me a quick hand  ?
<piklesonfire> Vhghost, sorry, what's the issue?
<user__> piklesonfire but i need iMule for anonymous use with i2p-network...
<Vhghost> been trying to get my dcc auto get to work but it shows up in transfers but doesn't start any downloads
<Vhghost> in xchat .. ubuntu
<_2> !b-e > user__
<ubottu> user__, please see my private message
<michael_> hello, i am new comer in this channel
<piklesonfire> Vhghost, sorry mate, not familiar with dcc =/
<user__> ardchoille the dl link is  http://echelon.i2p/imule/    or better: http://echelon.i2p/imule/iMule-1.3.3-src.tbz
<Vhghost> its ok
<piklesonfire> welcome michael_
<taterpeel> hello
<piklesonfire> user__, neither one of those links work for me? what about you ardchoille
<Coolrazor> ok, so I'm a dork and deleted my /var/lib folder... what do I do?
<ardchoille> Neither of them works for me either
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, like you "sudo rm -rf /var/lib" 'd it?
<user__> no, you need to have i2p installed
<Coolrazor> Piklesonfire, I type "rm -r /var/lib"   no f
<user__> or: http://echelon.i2p.to/imule/iMule-1.3.3-src.tbz
<user__> but it's damn slow
<paranoid_ndroid> I'm getting 3 ; 4 second freezouts in firefox periodically
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, ahhhh, crap dude, and i'm guessing you were root?
<paranoid_ndroid> the music also stops sometimes
<Coolrazor> sniff, yeah, I was root
<piklesonfire> welcome taterpeel
<piklesonfire> btw
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, i'm hoping you have a backup system in place?
<ardchoille> user__: it's not sl0ow, that tarball is 11mb
<Coolrazor> yeah, but it's kinda oldish
<Coolrazor> what does that store anyway?  Can reinstall my apps?  isn't it just libraries?
<user__> and it's slow, ardchoille
<ardchoille> user__: yeah
<user__> I found my error, it's not a .src file but it's adirectory.
<user__> it ends with -src and i thought it was .src and it was one file
<user__> Am sorry
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2005-03/3907.html
<user__> I'm an absolute beginner on linux
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, looks like you're not alone ;p
<piklesonfire> user__, it's np dude, good luck :]
<taterpeel> user theres lots of tutorials online, im a beginner too
<taterpeel> but its great fun
<Coolrazor> Piklesonfire, yeah, I'm on that site already.  is there an Apt-get version of that yum log?
 * _2 suggests to user__ learning color codes of the terminal command    ls
<user__> I hope you're not mad with me. Thanks for your help, guys. And yes, you can laugh about me. I won't do that mistake again
<rookeeeeeeeee> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<taterpeel> why be a windoze zombie when you can use linux and actually use your brain
<taterpeel> like it used to be
<taterpeel> in the world of computers
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, sadly, i THINK it's under the /var/lib folder, but if you open synaptic, reinstall all packages that are installed, it MAY bring your system back
<_2> taterpeel cause vedging out is like so dope dude
<taterpeel> lol
<ardchoille> user__: No one's laughing, we all had to learn at some point.
<paranoid_ndroid> I'm getting 3 ; 4 second freezouts in firefox periodically.
<piklesonfire> user__, exactly, no one is a linux power user over night ;p
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone help me out with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/82365/
<user__> i did the ./configure now and last message is a "checking for zlib in peer directory... no
<user__> configure: error: unable to use zlib - no peer found
<user__> " that's something to worry about?
<piklesonfire> user__, open synaptic, search for zlib, install ;]
<piklesonfire> you'll want the -dev packages for compiling
<user__> piklesonfire i guess i'll never be one, but i'm trying my best. and i've been on linux only for two days now
<Wartorn> Was wondering if anyone know of any dbus documentation for gvfs?
<user__> piklesonfire, ok thx
<piklesonfire> user__, you'll make it some day, no worries dude ;p
<Coolrazor> Piklesonfire, I just tried to reinstall mysql and got " Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock"  [tear]
<luddite> after i add someting to /etc/modules how can i get it to be added/recognised without rebooting?
<piklesonfire> Wartorn, i'm not familiar with it, but what exactly are you trying to do?
<_2> user__ maybe apt-get isntall zlib-bin zlibc   ???
<Wartorn> Communicate with gvfs, for an example get a gvfs mountpoint by usb ID
<user__> zlib1g is already installed, but not zlibc, do i need that one?
<piklesonfire> luddite, "sudo modprobe [module you added]"
<user__> ok
<Wartorn> i can communicate with HAL to get lots of information (about, say, a camera)
<Wartorn> but not any mount points
<Wartorn> if the camera is PTP
<ozzloy> how do i just get aptitude to show me the files it places for the package libxerces-c28-dev ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone help me set up nfs
<luddite> piklesonfire - thanks :-)
<ozzloy> aptitude show libxerces-c28-dev is almost-but-not-quite what i want
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, sorry man, you MIGHT be sol. _2 any ideas dude?
<piklesonfire> luddite, any time
<user__> still same error
<_2> ozzloy use dpkg for that.     dpkg -L packagename
<piklesonfire> user__, -dev packages too, that's why i advised to use synaptic ;]
<ozzloy> _2: thanks
<drag0n`> hey guys, how can i make sure webmin is running on my ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !webmin | drag0n`
<ubottu> drag0n`: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<user__> piklesonfire zlib1g-dev?
<drag0n`> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<luddite> how do i remove the atheros drivers?
<luddite> i can de-activate them but not remove them
<drag0n`> ardchoille, but it was running fine for the past year though
<ardchoille> drag0n`: running and supported are two different things :)
<piklesonfire> it's probably something like libzlib-dev, user__
<ardchoille> drag0n`: i.e. we can't help you with webmin
<drag0n`> ardchoille, yeah, if it doesnt support it, it shouldnt run from teh start, right?
<drag0n`> ah ok
<drag0n`> gotcha
<ozzloy> _2: thanks!  i needed to -llibxerces-c
<_2> luddite most modules are part of the kenrel package   if the atheros is, then you can't     (you could delete it, but not remove it)
<ardchoille> drag0n`: it may run great, but we can't support it
<ozzloy> er... g++ -lxerces-c
<luddite> _2 - how do i delete it please
<user__> piklesonfire zlib1g-dev workd for that error. now i still need wxwidgets but entering this term in synaptic renders nothing, but there are a lot of wx2 things
<_2> ozzloy kewl.
<ardchoille> drag0n`: if you decide to use ebox, please read the two warnings at the top of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<piklesonfire> luddite, as _2 stated, if it's part of the kernel you can't totally remove it. and atheros is part of the kernel (to my understanding)
<ompaul> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<_2> luddite i suggest against it,  but the rm command as superuser   the file is somewhere in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<_2> luddite at least test by first moving it to a safe place.
<luddite> ok thnks
<_2> luddite that way you can replace it if needed.
<ozzloy> piklesonfire: thanks to you too!
<luddite> i will move it to the trash can :-)
<piklesonfire> user__, you'll probably want the libwxbase2.8--dev
<_2> it's your funural.
<piklesonfire> ozzloy, any time
<luddite> i was kidding
<Coolrazor> ok, if I can't fix deleting my /var/lib directory, then how do I backup mysql so I can reimport the databases after I fallback to an earlier server state?  Where are mysql database files stored?
<piklesonfire> _2, at least if luddite moves it to the trash can she can restore it... i'm with you, i advise strongly against it
<luddite> ok - will try in morning  - must go out and bingedrink tonight
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, you can use mysql to export the tables
<piklesonfire> Coolrazor, sadly, i don't know it off hand, google "linux" "mysql" "dump" or "export" and you should get what you need
<lodder> piklesonfire: If you found something let me know
<Coolrazor> piklesonfire, ok thanks for your help.  We'll see if I can't restore without any real data loss =)
<_2> hey i don't mind answering questions, as long as the customer knows what they want, even if it's "how do i blank my complete hdd while linux is running...."     pfft.
<piklesonfire> lodder, i've got nothing man, but i'm still searching too. heh, i don't quit too easily
<dukenukem> i'm wondering why it is i don't have the option of "wireless" connection in my network settings. can anybody think why this is the case?
<piklesonfire> "sudo rm -rf /" rofl
<rafting> when the wireless doesnt worm why doesnt it give better error reports?
<piklesonfire> dukenukem, if you're wireless drivers aren't installed
<_2> piklesonfire no.   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdd    :)))
<piklesonfire> _2, ROFL, i like that one too
<dukenukem> pickles, they were installed, then it said they were "restricted" and now there is no wireless
<dukenukem> does this make any sense?
<piklesonfire> _2, or in my case sda
<_2> yep.
<dukenukem> i'm sorry i have searched forums and i have books i'm following but i'm still getting nowhere
<piklesonfire> dukenukem, yeah, check the restricted drivers manager, see if there's a driver listed in there, if it is, install, restart, check the wireless again
<dukenukem> thanks pickles, i'll have a look there. makes sense.
<reqqit> Is there an alternative thumbnail app rather than using ImageMagicks woefully poor API? Yeah, they updated, and yeah there aren't any debs for the latest version
<gbear14275> anyone here done any work customizing their interface that could point me to a howto?
<piklesonfire> dukenukem, np :]
<reqqit> If there was a thumbnail tool that was optimised to create multiple version using one in memory version of the image, one file load, and then save out all requested versions, that would be good
<arrenlex> reqqit: To generate thumbnails? Imagemagick is honestly easiest... for i in * ; do convert -thumbnail 240x240 $i $i.jpg ; done
<reqqit> arrenlex, yeah, think about it a little more, and you see the flaws in that
<dukenukem> pickles, it says that my hardware does not need restricted drivers.
<gbear14275> I know it sounds pretty... trivial, but was really impressed recently with some linux layouts and wouldn't mind giving a shot to a few desktop improvements
<reqqit> if you want to change aspect of produce thumbnail, you can make as many as 3 resizes, unless you use newer syntax, which there are no debs, and I loath the fact that it took them so long to even recognize this as a feature
<roger_> wow xchat gnome must be a ghetto version, this alot better
<gbear14275> but am still new enough to prefer a little guidance
<piklesonfire> gbear14275, gnome-look is a great place to start at customizing the look of your gnome interface
<dukenukem> i'll tell you what i did earlier. i downloaded linux drivers. i navigated to the folder in terminal and "make" and "make install" and it seemed to install.. then it said it was "restricted" and now i can't see a wireless option in the network settings.
<lodder> piklesonfire: well I have manage to get an installation based debootstrap and then install ubuntu-desktop but the sudo doesn't work then
<reqqit> arrenlex, would you drive a car that took 6 years to decide that a handbrake was a good idea? (ok, some mercedes have a footbrake, and that is kinda cool)
<piklesonfire> lodder, hm, that's interesting.
<gbear14275> piklesonfire: I've been looking around there some, my biggest hurldle right now is trying to understand what compiz, gtk, etc. do and how they play together
<piklesonfire> lodder, tbh, i've never used ubuntu under a dom
<dukenukem> if i ever get this to work imma gonna blog it for other frustrated users.
<lodder> piklesonfire: ah
<reqqit> I am thinking to just write my own, but come on. Load image, resize it using a simple thumbnail syntax... I'll check google code and sf.net
<mib_m4pruk> Mac OS ftw!
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to play the files on this page? http://www.madhouselive.com/jinstewart/
<gbear14275> I've seen some really amazing layouts and would like to understand what some of the more common plugins are... like, what i can use to view network throughput and cpu speeds and RAM available, etc.
<arrenlex> reqqit: What do you mean by change the aspect? You can force it to resize exactly to the numbers you give, which will give it a different aspect. You just need a !.
<roger_> play what files
<rookeeeeeeeee> the pranks roger_
<Johnm> reqqit: thats a silly analogy. Relating ImageMagick to a car it already has a well tuned engine, a handbreak, a stearing wheel and every normal common applicance you might need. Perhaps its lacking heated seats, but that isn't a core piece of the requirements.
<dukenukem> i wonder if some nice person in this room with some experience with wireless on ubuntu might be able to private message me
<remoteCTRL> can somebody please help me fix my pulse audio?
<Johnm> reqqit: Frankly, what you're suggesting is relatively minor. There is nothing against you of course, obtaining the most recent version and ammending it as you see fit.
<dukenukem> consider it a challenge, i have spent considerable time trying to get this to work.
<roger_> hey remote i jsut got mine going last night
<roger_> you have no sound right
<arrenlex> reqqit: I have not used any other apps myself, but a search through the repos shows several. galrey says it makes thumbnails. What have you looked into so far?
<gbear14275> dukenukem: what are you trying to work on?
<roger_> and using sound blaster live 24 bit
<dukenukem> gbear, do you mind if i private messsage you?
<mib_m4pruk> vista ftw
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to play the files on this page? http://www.madhouselive.com/jinstewart/
<lodder> piklesonfire: http://dmarkey.com/wordpress/?p=16 here is a good start for what I used, but if you could point me into the right direction for the sudo thing would be greate
<gbear14275> no, but i can't promise to help ;)
<remoteCTRL> roger_: well it keeps crashing, amarok fex. always says xine was unable to initialize audio drivers
<piklesonfire> lodder, thanks for the link, let me have a look, i'll pm you in a min
<Johnm> rookeeeeeeeee: if you're trying to play them via gstreamer (or a gstreamer based app, such as totem) you need to install the gstreamer bad plugins
<lodder> piklesonfire: k
<Deadboys> is there a forum for general help
<rookeeeeeeeee> oh thanks
<Deadboys> or a channel even
<remoteCTRL> roger_: then if i kill all /dev/snd and /dev/dsp it basically works again but amarok still causes ugly troubel
<Johnm> rookeeeeeeeee: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is the package iirc.
<DoruHush> rookeeeeeeeee: select a link you want to play, open your prefered media player, select Open URL (or similar), paste the address, hit play
<Johnm> rookeeeeeeeee: assuming you're running Ibex.
<user__> piklesonfire: thank you. finally it worked. I had to dl many other things like flex, java-gcj-compat, and wxgtk
<user__> thanks
<rookeeeeeeeee> yes Johnm
<piklesonfire> user__, any time buddy :]
<user__> :-)
<mib_m4pruk> Linux sux!
<Deadboys> I've got a wierd problem i got my cell phone wet earlier today not alot but just a little and it stopped working, so i wated about 5 hours and tried to turn it back on
<Deadboys> and it looks like its working just fine but it constantly vibrates
<Deadboys> anything i can do or is it broken?
<mib_m4pruk> ..
<Coolrazor> Ack, the two mysql dump commands I found aren't working because /var/lib is gone.  :(  i tried: "mysqldump" and "mysqlhotcopy"
<piklesonfire> !enter | Deadboys
<ubottu> Deadboys: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<remoteCTRL> Deadboys: how's this ubuntu related?
<Johnm> mib_m4pruk: You're of course welcome to your own opinion however much it lacks technical backing, but perhaps trolling could be done elsewhere?
<Scarecro1> Hi All
<gbear14275> Deadboys:
<arrenlex> Johnm: Do not feed the trolls.
<piklesonfire> !offtopic | Deadboys
<ubottu> Deadboys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Deadboys> its not im sorry but does anyone know.
<gbear14275> Deadboys: oops, take it apart and use rubbing alcohol on it, it will displace the water but will evaporate from fine spaces UNlike water
<mib_m4pruk> Johnm: Just kidding, watned to see your reactions in here. A quick way to see how people react to other users. Whether they are pure fanboys or not.
<piklesonfire> deadboys, put it in your car w. the heater on high.
<piklesonfire> let it dry for about 2 days
<arrenlex> Coolrazor: Your problem looks similar to what I went through a few weeks ago, but I missed your initial description of the problem. What did you run into?
<Deadboys> okay thanks and ill keep on subject
<paranoid_ndroid> I'm getting 3 ; 4 second freezouts in firefox periodically.
<dukenukem> i am trying to install wireless. i downloaded the linux drivers from the manufacturers website (tp-link). i *think* i installed the drivers by cd'ing to the drivers and "make" "make instal"-ing it. it did its thing, then said the drivers are "restricted". should i give up and try ndiswrapper or should i persevere?
<piklesonfire> arrenlex, if Coolrazor is still talking about the same issue he was earlier, it was he deleted the /var/lib directory
<Johnm> mib_m4pruk: generally not a good approach to it :)
<reqqit> Johnm, no, I think thumbnailing is really a fundamental issue, and fixed aspect thumbnails are really important, the current 8.10 IM in repo doesn't support it without 3 in memory resizes, really, that is crazy - scares me in fact, I am looking for others (I love imagemagick, but I'll check for something more specific, I have 100,000 5mp+ images that need to be processed for a project)
<Deadboys> now an on topic question does anyone know anything about running ibex in a dual boot environmet with windows 7
<Coolrazor> arrenlex, I deleted my /var/lib directory... not fun.  So, since I can't rebuild it, that I know of, I'm trying to backup mysql to do a restore of the server (test/non-production server)
 * Xer0 w00tz
<arrenlex> Coolrazor: I believe /var/lib/mysql is where mysql stores its databases. If you deleted that I don't think you have much left to back up.
<nick_> my teminal and pop up boxes show a blank area
<Johnm> reqqit: What I'm trying to say is generally, it doesn exactly as you need. It might not support a specific function you require, but thats when the benefits of OS licensing helps. I don't see the requirement to resize multiple times on a single pass as a fundemental requirement personally. But thats likely because I've never needed to do so.
<fyq> Hello Everyone!
<dukenukem> hmm. okay. uhm. is there a way i can tell what drivers i have installed?
<Xer0> dukenukem: for what device
<dukenukem> wireless.
<Coolrazor> ...serious?  That's just awesome... Well, I guess I learned a valuable lesson.  I'll keep looking though
<luddite> damn - no drinks- cancelled
<ikonia> dukenukem the drivers are part of the kernel unless the device is not supported
<Xer0> i use airdriver-ng
<reqqit> Johnm, I agree, and it does do what I want, but it is a really old app that has just fixed on really really quite important, and probably, the single most used function of it (I'd guess by 99.99%)
<dukenukem> when i plug the wireless device in, nothing happens. so i installed some drivers. still nothing.
<rookeeeeeeeee> Johnm, that didnt work
<dukenukem> is there a way to confirm that my drivers are installed?
<Johnm> reqqit: so I guess the upstream release has the function you need, but the ubuntu .deb doesnt?
<dukenukem> "restricted drivers manager" says i don't need restricted drviers.
<rafting> i have windows vista, i read on wikipedia that ndiswrapper doesnt work with it
<rafting> true?
<Johnm> rookeeeeeeeee: what happens when you try and play it?
<rookeeeeeeeee> nothing
<rookeeeeeeeee> it opens a blank window
<dukenukem> i guess my only other option is to use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers, yeah?
<dukenukem> perhaps i'll try that. if that doesn't work i guess i'll just bang my head against this wall.
<rookeeeeeeeee> with no titlebar
<rookeeeeeeeee> or menus
<dukenukem> okay. i'll be back! all going wrong..
<piklesonfire> rookeeeeeeeee, i can't play them either, but it says the mp3 player isn't on there (if we're talking about the site you posted)
<Gain> anyone know a good channel for just random help on tech
<rookeeeeeeeee> piklesonfire, but i played them once before before an OS reinstall
<Johnm> rookeeeeeeeee: ah I see, that sounds a little like the mplayer plugin. I'd actually recommend to use the totem based plugin, but you can overcome this by simply downloading those mp3's and playing them locally through totem/mplayer/banshee/audio player of choice
<piklesonfire> rookeeeeeeeee, then maybe we're both missing something essential to playing them.
<Johnm> rookeeeeeeeee: ie: right click, save as, etc.
<Deadboys> if the device works
<arrenlex> Gain: You could try freenode's general help channel, #freenode. I have had good luck there with random hardware questions. :)
<Gain> thanks
<reqqit> Johnm, right, there is no deb for the latest that I need (and both factors of the oldness of such a 'tool' type release, and the lateness of the central feature, bugged me)
<DJones> Gain: From memort, there is also a #hardware channel that may help
<tux91> What's the default image viewer in ubuntu?
<Johnm> reqqit: then can I suggest you download the upstream version and install it (perhaps under /home somewhere, or /opt) so you can use it till the package maintainers release a new one. Or, if you would like to help out a little more perhaps check that a bug hasn't been opened, if it hasn't open one (though I'm sure the package maintainer is aware) and perhaps even attach a dsc.
<Johnm> tux91: depends on the spin, generally with Gnome its Eye of Gnome (eog)
<user__> is there a tool on linux to check for unued files that can be deleted? like temporary files and so on?
<tux91> Johnm: thx
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone PLEASE help me with nfs
<user__> and why is it that if my linux says 0 bytes free and synaptic crashes therefore, and i then delete o file of 806 MB size, that after that i only have 400 MB of free space??
<rookeeeeeeeee> ive got this guy helping me, but hes at work and its moving slower than a snail
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee what is the problerm
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee what is the problem
<rookeeeeeeeee> i keep getting an error
<rookeeeeeeeee> i can link you to it
<rookeeeeeeeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82365/
<brown> yo
<Evilscare> ﻿/msg ChanServ DROP #ubuntu-server-it 58dc10ca:be91feea
<heri> join #af83
<Guest39977> whats  ya best linux programe
<ziroday> !best > Guest39977
<ubottu> Guest39977, please see my private message
<portal> ok, i have just installed the new ubuntu, but again there's no wireless net working... help!
<blood> i cant see ya private msg
<arrenlex> rookeeeeeeeee: Might it be this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213444 ... I think there is a modified .deb attached to that bug somewhere; does it fix your problem?
<user__> the compilation was a success, but when i try to run the prog i get this:    Permissions on the imule configuration directory too strict!
<user__> imule cannot proceed. To fix this, you must set read/write/exec
<user__> permissions for the folder '/usr/local/bin/'
<user__> what is meant by "fix"?
<smaftoul> Hi all
<piklesonfire> user__,
<ikonia> user__ probably you need write access
<ziroday> user__: how did you install it?
<smaftoul> does anyone knows the ulimit set by apache2 (on intreprid)
<ziroday> portal: what wireless card?
<piklesonfire> user__, run sudo chmod 777 /usr/local/bin
<ikonia> piklesonfire: no
<ikonia> user__: ignore that
<piklesonfire> user__, that is NOT secure though
<blood> ziroday whats ya private msg
<ikonia> do not do 7777
<portal> umm i don't know
<ikonia> user__: what is the application
<smaftoul> and is it's 1024 (i mean the ulimit -n) , how do I increase it "cleanly" (/etc/apache2/envvars ? /etc/security/limits.conf ?)
<piklesonfire> ikonia, that will give read write on the /usr/local/bin
<user__> ikonia: it's imule
<ziroday> blood: hmm?
<bullgard4> What does 'NLS' stand for in the environment variable NLSPATH? "The path for finding message catalogs used in processing messages."
<user__> and i did sudo make install
<user__> but make without sudo
<ziroday> portal: can you pastebin the output of lspci please
<user__> write access exists only for root
<ikonia> piklesonfire telling someone to blindly 777 a directory, especially one accessed with internet connection is not good
<portal> i'll try
<ikonia> user__: change it tot eh user want to run it as
<Finnish> I have DV-video in Kino, and it's out of sync. Can I fix it somehow in Kino?
<blood> ziroday it said  please see my private message
<piklesonfire> user__, run imule as sudo too
<user__> ikonia i can't change it, as i'm user
<ikonia> user__ use sudo to change teh permissons with the chown command
<piklesonfire> ikonia, i wasn't telling him to do so blindly, i've been working w. him on compiling, i knew what he's been doing
<ziroday> !best > blood
<ubottu> blood, please see my private message
<user__> pkilesonfire: i can't run imule as root, only in terminal, but i don't know what corresponds to the -exe on windows
<portal> how i send it
<ikonia> user__: open nautlius with gksudo to set it with the gui
<ikonia> user__: what ar eyou worried about windows, your using linux
<piklesonfire> user__, yeah, do wat ikonia suggested
<user__> ikonia gksudo nautilus ?
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. anyone know a good db modeling tool like mysql workbench, only one that works on 64 bit ubuntu 8.10?
<ikonia> user__: that will open teh file manager with root permissions
<ziroday> !pastebin | portal
<ubottu> portal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<portal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82375/
<snek> anybody have experience installing Ubuntu on a IntelMac? I repartitioned my hdd using BootCamp, can I now just boot Ubuntu CD and install on the new partition without hassles?
<ziroday> portal: do sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic and restart
<user__> thank you ikonia and piklesonfire   -  it worked. i made usr/local/bin read- and wwriteable for user andy
<user__> :-)
<portal> all those at the same sentence
<ziroday> portal: eh?
<portal> linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic???
<ziroday> portal: that is the package name, you have to install it
<eddy> hi
<eddy> bot alot of help
<portal> i done that sudo command... restart then??
<paranoid_ndroid> I'm getting 3 second freezouts in firefox periodically.
<ziroday> portal: you installed the package?
<portal> i don't know where it is
<eddy> any programne that u can talk to the computer
<piklesonfire> man, it's almost 5am here, i've been in here since... like 1ish... oh gesse
<joedirt> paranoid_ndroid: mo info
<bavarianboobs> hello there
<paranoid_ndroid> joedirt, what do you want to know?
<piklesonfire> hey bavarianboobs
<paranoid_ndroid> it freezes
<paranoid_ndroid> and then continues working
<bavarianboobs> I have a question
<piklesonfire> bavarianboobs, shoot
<bavarianboobs> about developer's dump
<piklesonfire> bavarianboobs, i'll give it my best ;p
<rcahilig> guys I tried to install layer7 and IPP2P, I installed IPP2P using patch-o-matic-ng, I compiled a new kernel 2.6.25 and iptables 1.4.0. The problem is when I tried to run the iptables -m ipp2p --help command, it returns an error message that says: iptables v1.4.0: Couldn't load match 'ipp2p':(null). I tried loading the ipp2p module using modprobe and tried the command again but I got the same error. Please help me guys. I'm using Ubuntu Hardy Heron server. T
<bavarianboobs> if you go to /usr/share/app-install/desktop , you'll see a lot of .desktop file for applications you don't have installed
<portal> haaa :)
<bavarianboobs> so I assume that the devs didn't remove this stuff prior to release
<buzukelis>  how to get list of any phone numbers from google.com ?? i wana get lot of them.....
<gbear14275> whats the command to show cpu info in terminal?   I thought it was lscpu
<rtz> server irc.efnet.co.uk
<piklesonfire> bavarianboobs, you know, i never noticed that before... i'll look into it
<gbear14275> command for cpu info in terminal?  anyone?
<bavarianboobs> thanks, piklesonfire
<Jasa> Sup all ? =)
<piklesonfire> welcome Jasa
<gbear14275> piklesonfire:
<bavarianboobs> noting much, Jasa... I want cereals for breakfast
<piklesonfire> what's up gbear14275
<user__> my ubuntu just crashed
<olli> #ubuntu-de
<Jasa> Hey there, could someone recommend good tv watching programs other than mythtv or kaffeine for Ubuntu ?
<gbear14275> piklesonfire: sorry, could you tell me the command to display cpu info in terminal, its not lspci, and its not lscpu, and i'm having a brain fart and can't recall it
<piklesonfire> metv Jasa
<Jasa> Does it support s/s2 ? =)
<joedirt> Jasa: try miro
<Jasa> or just dvb-t ?
<piklesonfire> gbear14275, easy one :] cat /proc/cpuinfo
<snek> http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/12/06/graduate-from-a-wubi-install-to-a-dedicated-partition/
<piklesonfire> bavarianboobs, i'm still looking into that, btw
<gbear14275> there it is thank you! :)
<bavarianboobs> ?
<snek> gbear14275: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<reqqit> How is bavaria this time of year? cold?
<bavarianboobs> lol, piklesonfire... just post something in the dev secret forum or something :P
<snek> oh i'm late :)
<bavarianboobs> I don't know, I'm not from Bavaria
<bavarianboobs> I just like their boobs
<reqqit> I've lived there, and I concur
<snek> bavaria is a beer here in NL
<piklesonfire> bavarianboobs, haha, idk, i see bug reports posted about this, but i think it's to install applications or something, i'm not sure
<ikonia> bavarianboobs stop that discussions please, this is a support channel only
<industrialbs> boobs.....
<piklesonfire> gbear14275, is that the info you needed?
<industrialbs> sorry
<ikonia> industrialbs Sop, now
<bavarianboobs> 0_o ? I was asked about that...?
<ikonia> stop
 * industrialbs did stop, was apologizing
<ikonia> thanks
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i get the MAC address of my wireless card? iwconfig does not seem to display it
<ikonia> DJ_HaMsTa ifconfig will
<portal> okay i restarted this machine... there's no file ...
<DJ_HaMsTa>  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-CA-1A-51-4F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah
<DJ_HaMsTa> thanks
<DJ_HaMsTa> but.. how many 0s should i cut out from there ?
<piklesonfire> DJ_HaMsTa, none
<DJ_HaMsTa> cant have all those 0s at end..
<DJ_HaMsTa> shouldnt it be 12 numbers max ?
<piklesonfire> DJ_HaMsTa, 00-00-CA-1A-51-4F should be it
<DJ_HaMsTa> prfct thkz
<piklesonfire> DJ_HaMsTa, sorry, yeah, it's 6 sets of 2 for a mac /doh
<mrglinux> which tih command I can install ubuntu live in text mode
<user__> is it normal that if i have 0bytes free and delete 806 MB and afterwards i have 400 MB free?   0+806=400?
<ikonia> mrglinux you need to use the "alternative cd"
<mrglinux> oh
<user__> or is my isntallion flaed?
<ikonia> user__ what ?
<oerby> can somebody tell me what the default way of doing extended desktop on 8.10 is? thank you
<piklesonfire> user__, what is the filesystem you're using?
<user__> i isntalled with wubi on ntfs next to windows
<user__> as i'm still leraning linux
<user__> it's my second day on linux
<piklesonfire> user__, that could be the issue, ntfs handles the removal of files differently. even ext2 and ext3 are vastly different. the ONLY fs i've heard of that gives you back 100% space from deleted files is xfs
<user__> i couldn't log in as my home couldn't be written in / no authentecation/legitimation file could be copied, so i had to start from another lv cd, mount the image and delete a file that occupied to much space
<piklesonfire> ikonia, please correct me if i'm wrong.
<bavarianboobs> anyone knows a way to remove pidgin's colours on your nicknames? this room looks like a gay parade. not that there is something wrong with that. as long as you can parade the rest of the people
<ikonia> piklesonfire I don't support wubi so I have no idea
<user__> ah, ok, so nothing to be worried about, piklesonfire?
<piklesonfire> user__, i'd say no, but like ikonia i don't exactly support wubi. filesystems are def my forte though ;]
<user__> and are there tools that look for temporary internet files and other non.used files in order to free space?
<piklesonfire> if you decide to go ubuntu 100% call me when you partition user__  lol.
<piklesonfire> user__, there are such tools, but i've never used them, on linux i simply delete the files myself.
<eddy> whats the best packet sniffer
<user__> piklesonfire: i don't have your number to call you, hehehe. but i definitely will change to linux totally, once i managed to use it
<user__> ah, ok
<piklesonfire> user__, it's an expression ;p plz don't EVER call me :ppp just find me on here or aim or yahoo or msn.... lol
<piklesonfire> eddy, wireshark for gui.
<user__> hahaha
<eddy> pikleesonfire do u ever get booted from yahoo
<bavarianboobs> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/4534 nevermind... pidgin devs suck
<piklesonfire> eddy, no.
<ikonia> bavarianboobs don't use it then, instead of slating them
<Robbie_Crash> How can I prevent tar from following Symlinks at all?
<piklesonfire> idk bavarianboobs, pidgin is pretty amazing
<bavarianboobs> ikonia: it's the default IM client of Ubuntu...
<ikonia> bavarianboobs so ?
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, http://linux.die.net/man/1/tar
<user__> and i heard that linux doesn't crash, but mine crashed already twice, and pidgin closed itself totally without saying a word  three times, eahc after about an hour or two.
<user__> also do to my windows fs?
<bavarianboobs> I should place a bug report on launchpad about it
<ikonia> user__ your using wubi, I don't find that a stable example
<piklesonfire> user__, linux doesn't crash is def a myth :p
<Robbie_Crash> I'm trying to back up my computer, and if I do tar cvzf file (--excludes) / it goes into my homedir, and backs up /home/robbie/music/* as well as the real location which is /music/*
<piklesonfire> but user__ like ikonia said, wubi = not stable platform to base an opinion on
<user__> maybe it crashes, but ppl say far less often than windows. maybe you're right and it's the 4GB installation of wubi
<Jasa> Btw, are there any other good tweaks for XFS than noatime and logbufs=8 ?
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, try the --dereference option?
<shrini> how to get chat message alert in pidgin?
<user__> when i migrate totall to ubuntu do i need to make a fresh install, or do i simply migrate from my wubi instalaltion?
<Theeb> my volume shortcut increases the volume twice and mute then unmute at the same time :\
<ikonia> user__ you need a fresh install
<user__> ikonia: ok. thank you
<NoSound321> Can some one help me with a bad sound driver of nvidia ? Cuz when i plug in my head phone on my laptop it still play's the sound trough my speakers.... Please pm me ty :)
<piklesonfire> user__, fresh install, i advise livecd unless you get comfy partitioning, then use alt cd and create your own partition map
<snek> user_: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/12/06/graduate-from-a-wubi-install-to-a-dedicated-partition/
<user__> comfy?
<Robbie_Crash> piklesonfire wouldn't dereference dump them twice? once when they were pointed to from my home dir, and then again when it got to the actual drives?
<piklesonfire> snek, thanks for the post
<dukenukem> hello. i am installing a wireless card, yeah? i am using the ndiswrapper method. i installed ndiswrapper. i got the winxp drivers and installed them using the inf. the proiblem is: still nothing has changed in network settings -- shouldn't i get the option of "wireless" now??
<adam7> dukenukem: did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<user__> thank you all
<dukenukem> yes adam7.
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, no, deref tells it to not dump the symlinked files, to dump the files it points to, ie, /music/ not the folder in your home folder
<snek> user__:  if you haven't installed much you might want to do a fresh install though...
<adam7> dukenukem: rmmod it and then modprobe it again
<NoSound321> Can some one help me with a bad sound driver of nvidia ? Cuz when i plug in my head phone on my laptop it still play's the sound trough my speakers.... Please pm me ty :)
<shrini> I want to see the chat messages in a popup. I use pidgin.
<dukenukem> thanks adam7, i'll try it.
<shrini> any plugin is there?
<user__> piklesonfire, snek: thanks. installation is pretty easy on ubuntu so it won't be to much work to re-install the few things i have already installed. :-)
<Aleckss> Does anyone have any idea why nvidia wouldn't have GeForce 8600M GT drivers but would have 8700M GT drivers on their website?
<piklesonfire> shrini, libpopup plugin for pidgin is what you're looking for
<Robbie_Crash> piklesonfire so it won't go through home, see that the files are referenced, dump them, and then after it gets out of home and gets to music dump them again? I get that it won't dump them as /home/music/folder/folder/file.mp3 but I don't know if it's smart enough to not dump them again when it gets out of home and to /music
<piklesonfire> user__, any time
<dukenukem> yo adam7, i rmmod and remodded and it still doesn't recognise "wlan0", and nothing shows up in network settings
<snek> user__:  yeah i would suggest that as well, just sometimes people come here with loads of changes already made which could save them some hassle.. plus that tutorial is really new so figured posting it a few times today might help some regulars ;)
<adam7> dukenukem: what does iwconfig say?
<dukenukem> no such device
<shrini> piki: thanks, how to get in ubuntu?
<user__> :-)
<adam7> dukenukem: can you pastebin the iwconfig output?
<NoSound321> Some one can help me with nvidia sound drivers ???
<dukenukem> you want me to paste exactly what is says?
<shrini> piki: I tried guifications. it shows the activities. not the chat messages
<dukenukem> "wlan0 No such device" is exactly what it says. the command i used was iwconfig wlan0
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: are you there dude?
<adam7> dukenukem: but if it says that, then it recognizes your card
<adam7> dukenukem: what wireless card do you have?
<dukenukem> i do not have the wireless card connected at the moment, would that make a difference?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL yes
<dukenukem> i am using a TP-link WN321
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, it won't dump them in home, it will pretty much ignore them... then when it gets to /music, it will dump them. if you want all mp3's excluded, you could use the --exclude *.mp3 option, or if you want just the /music AND the music listed in your home dir, you could use --exclude from [file] and in the [file] have listed the 2 dirs, on seperate lines. make sense?
<NoSound321> dukenukem, ues it would
<NoSound321> yes*
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: nice! care to help me with a pulse audio issue please?
<adam7> dukenukem: when it says "no such device", it means that the card isn't there
<ramon> i want to create i live distro to a usb stick and i dont have enough memory so i want to transport the iso straight to the source (usb stick) does anyone know how to connect as ftp?
<adam7> which makes sense
<dukenukem> damn, sorry, i didn't realise that. i will disconnect this machine and try it with the wireless card.
<ikonia> remoteCTRL I{'m not mega with pulse, but I can certainly look at it
<kantian> 大家好，有用中文交流的吗？
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: that would be /var/log/messages: http://www.nopaste.org/p/ah212nEdJ
<dukenukem> thanks for your help adam7.
<dukenukem> so just out of interest...
<Robbie_Crash> piklesonfire total sense, I just don't want to back up the same files twice.
<adam7> dukenukem: no problem, it should work better when you plug the card in :)
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: thanks a lot, appreciate it!:)
<dukenukem> wlan0.. that is what it calls the wireless card.
<Robbie_Crash> piklesonfire thanks
<adam7> dukenukem: yep
<NoSound321> Some one can help me with nvidia sound drivers ???
<dukenukem> sweet.
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, i totally understand, as a fellow tar user, i feel your concern buddy, but this should help you out
<ramon> i am using unetbootin....i want to create i live distro to a usb stick and i dont have enough memory so i want to transport the iso straight to the source (usb stick) does anyone know how to connect as ftp?
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: what i done so far is this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 but to no result i am afraid
<Robbie_Crash> piklesonfire definitely. Last question: how much space will i *really* save by using tar -z vs without it, like most of my data is eithr photos, audio or video
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, anytime btw :]
<adam7> Robbie_Crash: if your data is already compressed, compressing it more won't help a whole lot
<adam7> Robbie_Crash: and photos, audio, and video are generally already compressed, so...
<pr3z10501> Hi to everybody
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, it cuts it down by about 1/4. if you use -j and have bzip installed, it does exactly what it claims and cuts it in about half.
<snek> ramon: are you running intrepid (8.10)?
<pr3z10501> I'm trying to install Creative Video IM Pro (VF0230) driver on Ubuntu 8.10
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, my total install, just / excluding /home and /media is about 8gigs, -j has it down to about a 2.5G backup file
<koshar1> ﻿Robbie_Crash wouldnt you be better off using rsync and rdiff for your backups.
<pr3z10501> does anyone have some experience about this webcam?
<koshar1> Robbie_Crash or even partimage?
<Robbie_Crash> adam7 yeah, that's what I figured, but backing up almost a TB I could probably save a few 10GB chunks
<Melik> pr3z10501:
<Robbie_Crash> koshar1 I dunno, tar is easy.
<Melik> what webcam?
<sybux> hi all
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, koshar1 esp if you're talking about partimage. wow, that would be massive backups
<pr3z10501> Melik: Creative Video IM Pro (VF0230)
<puneeth> !nexuiz
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<koshar1> piklesonfire personally i partimage the O/S and rsync the media files
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: that most odd
<sybux> I'm using ssh to connect to my server and I'd like to enable color shell. where can I change the config so that ssh is set to xterm-color in stead of xterm ?
<piklesonfire> koshar1, that's the great thing about linux, it lets us do what we want the way that suits us best :]
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: agree on that
<Melik> just give me a sec, pr3z10501 i'll look to see what i can find
<ramon> snek yes
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: my problem is basically that every third time or so that i launch vlc i have no sound so i kill all /dev/snd and /dev/dsp* that fixes it
<koshar1> the O/S backup is about 3 gig and the rsync backup is very fast as it only incrumentally backs up newer or changed files, and given the media files are already compressed theres little point tarring them
<ikonia> remoteCTRL truthfully wihtout lookingat pulse audio, which I can't at the moment, I don't know
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: but amarok throws an error stating that xine was unable to initialize any sound drivers and after that i get the lines in /var/log/messages
<Robbie_Crash> koshar1 I just want something that I'm going to be able to run as a cron once a week and then when I nuke my system and buy new harddrives and don't have 5 different physical arrays, I can just throw my old one over my new one, without having to worry about mapping partitions to proper locations
<snek> ramon: there is a tool to make a live-usb under System / Administration called "Create a USB Startup Disk"
<koshar1> Robbie_Crash its very easy to use partimage and rsync
<ramon> snek i want to create a bootable usb drive  with unetbootin but i dont have enough memory
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: aaaaw so i finally found something that you can't fix, i think i gotta make a mark in my calnder for that:D
<JCA_> hi all
<snek> ramon: hmm that's a bit beyond me.. how much ram do you have? i've never run out of ram using it
<ramon> snek but i want to make it for a platform that is on the internet
<ikonia> remoteCTRL ha, if I had a box with sound on it now to play with I'd work on it, but all the lab machines have no sound
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: thanks a lot for looking into it though:)
<piklesonfire> koshar1, sounds pretty awesome, but i like my backups being tarred gpgd, then i put em in an iso, burn the iso, and finally copy the iso file to a usb drive, so i get 2 backups :]
<ramon> sneck i guess no enough
<ikonia> remoteCTRL if it's still a problem for you, nudge me in say 5 hours time when I get home and i'll play with sound with you
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: i see:)
<roger_> anyone know much about qt4 designer
<koshar1> piklesonfire sounds fine, i use hard drives to back up now, fed up with optical media
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: that a word! really very nice of you man:)
<Robbie_Crash> koshar1 do I need to worry about actual physical disks for partimage or rsync? partimage makes me think I'm going to have to backup /movies to one thing, /music to another, and then whatever else the seperation is
<piklesonfire> koshar1, again, to each their own :]
<ikonia> remoteCTRL thats fine, just hard to work it thorugh with no hardware
<snek> ramon: are you sure it's ram it's complaining about and not just the free space on your usb stick or something like that?
<Robbie_Crash> or is it strictly files based, not actually dealing wiht partitions and actual disk images?
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: ya that i understand
<koshar1> piklesonfire besides with half a tb of media opticals take ages, and if i edit a single tag on an mp3 i needed to back up the whole volume using opticals, now with a sata removable rack life is a LOT easier/
<ramon> snek nah i just trying to download from the internet...is there anyway to change the place to download perhaps to the same usb?
<sybux> quit
<sybux> exit
<sybux> quit
<piklesonfire> koshar1, dvdrw works great for me, and see, i don't have TB and a half to back up, i barely scratch 10 gigs before backup and then it's maybe 4 after backup.
<piklesonfire> koshar1, besides, i hear that partimage doesn't work on encrypted filesystems
<roger_> remoteCTRL why you using VLC for, isn't it kinda limited
<remoteCTRL> roger_: actually vlc hast them most features that i have ever seen in a player exept for visualizations
<piklesonfire> Robbie_Crash, it's to my understanding that partimage is partition based, not file based, but i'm not 100% sure on that
<JCA_> ? How do i find what php.ini is used i need to get zend framework enabled again after an aptget update?
<remoteCTRL> roger_: extremely powerful and normally stable and reliable
<roger_> hmm, i'll install quick and see
<roger_> maybe i might have the same pulse audio problem wiht it
<koshar1> Robbie_Crash as for the partitmage backup you will need to edit fstab and grub if you restore the sys to a different place, ie sdb instead of sda ect, however you can use a uuid to make fstab work but i assume you may still need to treak grub if the entry iant where the mbr is pointing,
<luddite> i am trying to sudo modprobe ath5k  and it works but i cant get the driver to  wake up and show me the wirelessnetworks
<koshar1> Robbie_Crash as for rsync it works like cp anyway and you define the destination and origin folders.
<Robbie_Crash> koshar1 that's one huge benefit for tar, right now I've got things spread over 3 RAID 1 arrays, and 2 single hard drives
<remoteCTRL> roger_: well i hope you don't:)
<roger_> what kind of file you listening to, mp3's
<Robbie_Crash> with tar, if one of those dies, and I consolodate, or just move the mount point, I can just throw my tarball down and be done with it
<remoteCTRL> phunny thing is; amarok says xine can't initialize any audio drivers but xine itself plays just fine-.-
<remoteCTRL> roger_: mainly yepp
<roger_> i got your solution
<roger_> kick the damn thing :)
<varun_> alright guys need your brain juice, i've got dual twinview setup using nvidia-settings right..., is there a way to have like 2 differnt set of workspaces on each monitor?
<koshar1> Robbie_Crash ok the raid may pose problems, iam nt a fan of software raid, and hardware raid should look after that for you automaticly.
<my_haz> what is the gnome equivelent of ktouch ?
<piklesonfire> my_haz, tuxtype?
<remoteCTRL> roger_: well vlc isn't bothering me that much cos that one works again after i kill the sound drivers, what really upsets me is amarok not working cos i need that one
<my_haz> ktouch is a touch typing tutor for kbuntu, i need to learn ti for russian
<ubu2> Hi all
<piklesonfire> hey there ubu2
<brime> can anyone help me with bind9?
<Robbie_Crash> koshar1 the backups I'm doing are for offsite, because I'm *that* paranoid
<roger_> aw no eq in vlc wtf
<roger_> sound ok in surround :)
<giovanni> ciao
<giovanni> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<snek> ramon: you download straight to the USB stick afaik...
<piklesonfire> roger_, there's an eq, go to tools extended settings ;]
<roger_> :)
<snek> ramon: your usb stick is just too small or you need to empty/format it
<roger_> now we rockin
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<varun_> any ideas how i can do this?
<Photoguy> I'm having a problem...
<koshar1> Robbie_Crash its better to be proactive, i have an offsite backup, its a removable sata drive that lives at my workplace. but as piklesonfire says the beuty with linux is the choice
<piklesonfire> varun_, what are you trying to do?
<Photoguy> How do I make it so I can edit contents of application folders?
<Photoguy> There was an error moving the file into /home/adams/.blender/scripts/blender.
<remoteCTRL> roger_: sure there is an eq in vlc
<Photoguy> It says: Error moving file: Permission denied
<roger_> my god my sub is gonna beat a hole in the floor
<Photoguy> HOw can I allow it?
<brime> can someone help me, i'm having a problem setting up bind9
<snek> Robbie_Crash: paranoid is good :) i setup a work server for a friend with 8 drive raid5 which gets backed up every night with rsync to his house on another raid5 server :)
<piklesonfire> brime, i'd love to say i could, sadly i don't remember anything from my bind days, and haven't touched bind in years
<varun_> piklesonfire, i;ve got twinview with 2 monitors, i want to be able to view seperate workspaces on each monitor
<sakinah> .
<brime> ok thanks piklesonfire
<piklesonfire> varun_, i have no clue how to do that, sorry =/
<piklesonfire> varun_, are you using compiz?
<varun_> piklesonfire, yeao
<ubu2> varun_ : What is your problem ?
<varun_> ubu2, i have twinview duel monitor setup, i was wondering if i can view 2 seperate workspaces on each monitor
<SuckMineRawang> .
<varun_> ubu2, like maybe run 2 sets of rows of workspaces seperatly on each monitor
<lawi>  Hi guys - just deleted my /usr/local folder by mistake. Am using Kubuntu 8.04. Any way I can repair - without having to reinstall the whole system?
<ubu2> varun_ : i see. I think it's possible
<ubu2> varun_ : but let me check how can you do it !
<lawi> Will appreciate
<varun_> ubu2: ahh kk, thanks, i thought it was possible too, but wasnt sure how
<man77> I have tiny fonts in 8.1 intrepid using added on KDE, XFCE, and Mythbuntu does anyone know how to fix this?
<lawi> please tell me how
<jin> why isn't songbird not in the repo?
<Paddy_EIRE> jin, its not stable and it did not make the package freeze
<pr3z10501> How I use vlc for my webcam? the commad is: vlc v4l:/ and then?
<NoSound321> Hello. I have an issue with Pulseaudio, it's working incorrectly. Is there a way to disable Pulseaudio and work through the default alsa driver?
<Robbie_Crash> snek if I had the money to have 2 different 8 disk RAID 5 arrays I'd probably be doing something more sophisticated than tarring everything up into one ball
<jin> Paddy_EIRE, help me with installing Songbird 1.0 plz
<must> #
<Paddy_EIRE> jin, dont use the deb :)
<must> hi ;p
<must> hello?
<man77> I have tiny fonts in 8.1 intrepid using added on KDE, XFCE, and Mythbuntu does anyone know how to fix this?
<must> ;p how r u?
<must> umm..
<asdfgaway>   who me?
<Paddy_EIRE> jin, the instructions come with the source... I can only help you help yourself
<must> 너
<mac_> hi, is anyone here who knows how to run touchlib on ubuntu??
<man77> and my login screen's resolution is huge
<must> ;p r u kidding me?
<asdfg>  what's that character ?
<must> bull shit!
<ubu2> varun_ : what is your video cart type ?
<ikonia> mind your language
<Paddy_EIRE> !resolution | man77
<ubottu> man77: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ardchoille> must: this is a support channel, did you have a support question?
<varun_> ubu2: nvidia 9600gt
<ikonia> must: please self moderate your language
<must> bull shit!
<Paddy_EIRE> kick
<jin> Paddy_EIRE, I don't want to compile it :\
<Paddy_EIRE> jin, then I do not know really how else to help you.. I dont believe even the songbird devs offer a deb
<snek> Robbie_Crash: i'm not tarring, just rsyncing the directories between the two servers over a simple internet connection, i let rsync compress on the fly
<Paddy_EIRE> jin, so its very unofficial and not supported
<bazhang> jin, you need a deb for songbird?
<bazhang> jin, which version of ubuntu?
<jin> bazhang, Intrepid
<ubu2> varun_ : check this http://georgia.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=772883
<bazhang> jin, just a second
<varun_> ubu2: i found that you can run seperate X for each monitor, but is there anyother way
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang, thats not the issue
<varun_> ubu2: ahh kk, i will
<bazhang> Paddy_EIRE, ok
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang, he has an error with songbird
<jin> I downloaded the .tar.gz for lInux. when running the command inside that folder. I stopped running
<bazhang> Paddy_EIRE, there is a deb for hardy and intrepid btw
<Paddy_EIRE> jin, I thought you said you downloaded the deb from getdeb
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang,  I know :)
<jin> Paddy_EIRE, I also did that
<bazhang> from unter hund
<jin> bazhang, where to download?
<bazhang> hang on a sec
<bazhang> http://unterhund.wordpress.com/2008/12/03/songbird-1-final-linux-installer/ jin this is unsupported you know, so use at your own risk
<ULRICH`> hi
<varun_> ubu2: thanks, i dont think its possible :( i'll just try and run seperate X
<ULRICH`> there is any version of COREL that works on UNBUTU 8.10 ?
<chfwiggu1> which progs give me print preview/manipulation for cups? tia
<stefg> Hi, i have a Dell mini 9 and need to do a clean install of hardy 8.04.1 *lpia* arch. I'm searching for days now, but can't seem to locate any *lpia*-architecture installation media. Can anyone point me to some more info or a download ?
<jin> bazhang, same problem
<jin> b2271000-b2272000 r--p 00005000 08:01 2310206    /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmusepack.so
<jin> b2272000-b2273000 rw-p 00006000 08:01
<jin> is stops right there
<stefg> !lpia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpia
<bazhang> jin, open the deb with g-debi
<pr3z10501> I can't use my webcam :((((( Anyone helps me please?!
<kke> i'm looking for a gnome applet that would display the amount of free hd space on specified mountpoints, maybe alerting when running low
<bazhang> !webcam | pr3z10501
<ubottu> pr3z10501: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> pr3z10501, read those links
<jin> bazhang, I did that
<pr3z10501> ok
<The_ManU_212> hi
<bazhang> jin, not the tar.gz
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m5845dc2 <-- is this worrying? why is the summary wrong, what about sdb2 and sdb3?
<ubu2> varun_ :ok
<jin> bazhang, I know
<jin> it gets the same error
<bazhang> jin, well it works here; you may wish to wait until it is included in the ubuntu repos or check ubuntuforums for a solution
<vladuz976> when i am in console, everything that has colored text like highlighting is blinking like crazy, what could cause that?
<Paddy_EIRE> vladuz976, are you at a disco?
<vladuz976> Paddy_EIRE: funny
<Paddy_EIRE> vladuz976, only kidding... explain a little more please :)
<bazhang> pr3z10501, please keep it in channel
<adam7> vladuz976: are you using irssi?
<vladuz976> adam7: yes
<vladuz976> right now
<pr3z10501> bazhang: My webcam isn' on the list.
<adam7> vladuz976: irssi has been known to highlight things and blink like crazy ;)
<bazhang> pr3z10501, which webcam
<pr3z10501> bazhang: so my webcam will doesn't work until anyone write the driver
<vladuz976> it's is very hard to even use that, as your usernames are highlighted in a different color and everything is just blinking like nuts.
<pr3z10501> creative video IM Pro VF 0230
<ubu2> vlauduz976 : is this problem just in irssi ?
<vladuz976> also doesn't seem to be able to handle new lines
<adam7> vladuz976: define "everything"
<vladuz976> have to constantly scroll page up and page down to make new lines appear
<pr3z10501> 041e:4055
<vladuz976> adam7: ok, my background is black, and my font is grey. your username is green and it's blinking like crazy
<Paddy_EIRE> pr3z10501, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607309
<Sooke> Hi all
<adam7> vladuz976: my username is blinking? just hte usernames, anything else blinking?
<ubu2> hi sooke
<vladuz976> when i open text files and vim picks up high lighting it blinks
<chrislees> Hi, does anyone know what would happen if I had two wireless cards and was connected simultaneously to two networks with internet access?
<pr3z10501> Paddy: I read, thks
<vladuz976> adam7: anything that's color is other than the standard color
<Sooke> Do you know any software unde Ubuntu that creates on th efly web templates so you can use them in your web projects? In win there are a few of them, but I didn't find anything in Linux yet
<adam7> vladuz976: are you in a tty (like, a ctrl+alt+f#) or in a gnome-terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> chrislees, explain what you are trying to do and why.. specifically
<ubu2> chrissless : it will take the default connection
<vladuz976> adam7: tty
<pr3z10501> Paddy: Yesterday I read that site, but there's no driver 4 me
<Paddy_EIRE> pr3z10501, then it seem you are out of luck
<chrislees> Paddy_EIRE: My neighbour and I have exchanged SSIDs in case one of our internet connections goes down
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<chrislees> And I was wondering if we could use eachother's connections to make one really fast connection
<Paddy_EIRE> chrislees, no you cant
<pr3z10501> Paddy: thank you
<chrislees> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks :-)
<jin> I give up on songbird
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<adam7> chrislees: they both have seperate IP addresses, so it would be (at the least) very difficult, plus you would need some kind of gateway that has a connection to both networks and probably two wireless cards
<ubu2> chrissless : in this case, you will need a load balancer
<vladuz976> thanks anyways
<chrislees> adam7: Thanks, I thought it wouldn't be simple, but I just got the idea after observing a Network Manager bug (it's showing two wireless cards both connected to my network)
<adam7> chrislees: the problem is, if you visit one website, all data for that site will need to go through one connection, otherwise data loss may occur. so you really don't get any benefit from that
<bazhang> lsusb | grep Creative in a terminal pr3z10501
<brime> ok can someone help me make scene of this log msg? http://pastebin.com/d1b0a3a56 or at least point me is the right direction?
<user__> good nite
<ubu2> chrissless : http://www.linas.org/linux/load.html
<user__> thanks
<user__> bye
<ikonia> brime your tyring to run a dns server ?
<brime> yes
<ikonia> brime: well it looks like a permissions issue, I'm assumign your chrooting
<[c0re]> how do i reinstall gnome menu????
<chilli0> hey all
<brime> yes, i'm trying to anyways
<man77> HELP! Tiny Fonts! http://tinyurl.com/622eq5
<chilli0> does anyone have a tutorial for mounting ipod touch 1.1.4 on ubuntu 8.10?
<ubu2> hi chilli0
<koshar1> [c0re] you mean add it to the panel, or did you uninstall it completely?
<ikonia> brime look at the permissons, remember it needs to be accessable by the user running bind, which is normally named
<chilli0> hello ubu2
<brime> Hmmmmmm.. ok will do! thanks
<jin> *** glibc detected *** ././songbird-bin: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xb201cfc0 ***
<jin> Paddy_EIRE, do you know about that error?
<Paddy_EIRE> man77, I already directed you to a solution
<chrislees> ubu2: Thanks for the link; I'm not willing to go into this as a big project (mostly curiosity) but I appreciate the assistance
<Paddy_EIRE> jin, no mate sorry
<ikonia> jin thgats not the full errer
<[c0re]> koshar1,  uninstall it completely
<ikonia> error
<man77> oh sorry must'vee missed it
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | man77
<ubottu> man77: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Paddy_EIRE> man77, which graphics card are you using?
<jin> ikonia, here is the error: http://pastebin.com/m5b49b458
<koshar1> [c0re] i would suspect you would have to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage otherwise you may be able to isolate the packages checking synaptic > menu > history
<ubu2> hi
<man77> ati radeon HD 3470
<ikonia> jin it looks like it's not compatible with that version of glibc
<koshar1> i hate it when i cont alt backspace whil i are VMing.....
<Paddy_EIRE> !ati | man77
<ubottu> man77: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<afancy> Hi, my ubuntu seems very slowly
<man77> !vmware
<jin> ikonia, what do I do? install another version of glibc? or recompile songbird?
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ikonia> jin: don't install anything to do with glibc, that is core to youse system
<ikonia> jin: did you build songbird yourself
<Paddy_EIRE> afancy, could you be more specific.. its kinda like going to a mechanic and saying the metal thing in my car is broken
<jin> ikonia, no, I downloaded the linux .tar.gz from the official website
<ikonia> jin log a bug with them, but precompiled binaries are rarley sane amongst multiple distros, I don't know why they build them
<Baske> is there any way to discover if im connected to my router via the n standard or g standard?
<zeno> which button is super?
<ikonia> Baske look at the speed connection
<zeno> windows key?
<ikonia> zeno: windows key
<zeno> ok thx
<chilli0> does anyone have a tutorial on how to mount ipod touch , 1.1.4 on ubuntu 8.10?
<Baske> the ubuntu connection information reports 48 Mb/s which i think i unlikely
<artyg> Could be speed scaling based on connection strength.
<nai_> there doesn't seem to be an virtualbox-modules-2.6.24-22 latest is -21 while there is a -22 ? will this fix itself?
<artyg> I can ping websites, but they will not load. Any ideas #ubuntu?
<ikonia> artyg you working offline in firefox
<ikonia> artyg: your using a proxy ?
<artyg> No.
<ikonia> artyg: a firewall is blocking port 80
<artyg> Plus, apt will not download updates after the first 400 bytes or so of files.
<artyg> Hurrrrm
<artyg> Does Ubuntu have any firewalls blocking 80 by default?
<ikonia> artyg nope
<artyg> Because it's a brand-spanking-new installation.
<chilli0> does anyone have a tutorial on how to mount ipod touch , 1.1.4 on ubuntu 8.10?
<mchelen> is it different from normal ipods?
<chilli0> ipod touch
<mchelen> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<ikonia> chilli0 should just auto mount, mine does
<chilli0> ikonia:  ipod touch?
<mchelen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<mchelen> that one is for touch too
<ikonia> chilli0 yup, 32gb automounts fine
<artyg> Okee, my connection to the internet on ubuntu is all weirded out and messed up, it can't access HTTP or FTP, pings fine but everything else is broken.
<artyg> As much as I like pinging, I like downloading stuff a little bit more.
<chilli0> ikonia:  so if you plug it in it will mount
<ompaul> artyg, that sounds like you have lost dns
<ikonia> chilli0:, sorry, I'm telling you a lie, I've not tried my touch, only a mini
<snek> artyg: you can ping domains or only ips?
<ikonia> I thought I'd done much touch and I've not
<artyg> I'm pinging domains.
<chilli0> lolz
<chilli0> ok
<joaopinto> ardchoille, describe "weird and messed up"
<joaopinto> ops, was artyg
<artyg> Google pings alright, as does every other website.
<ompaul> artyg, log out and back in and see how you go
<snek> artyg: have you tried browsing to an ip instead of a domain?
<artyg> I'm going to try logging first, un momento.
<buzukelis> how to find porno site on internet ?
<ikonia> buzukelis: don't ask in here
<joaopinto> !ot | buzukelis
<ubottu> buzukelis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> buzukelis: this is for ubuntu support
<ikonia> joaopinto: no - that is not even welcome in -offtopic
<joeb3_> q
<snek> artyg: because if ip works but not domain your browser is somehow not resolving domains to ips but ubuntu is.. would seem to be a browser setting
<ikonia> artyg: are you sure firefox is not in offline mode
<snek> lol @ buzukelis
<joaopinto> ikonia, that is arguable I have seen worse discussions than how to use google there :P
<berriop> I have not sound in Firefox-flash using swfdec, any idea???!!
<ikonia> joaopinto it's not arguable, he was looking for an unacceptable site, please think before directing people to offtopic, topics like that are not allowed in #ubuntu related channels
<berriop> ﻿I have not sound in Firefox-flash using swfdec, any idea???!!
<artyg> I highly doubt the problem is related to firefox, because nothing that uses the internet is working.
<snek> berriop: any reason why you are using swfdec instead of flashplugin-nonfree ?
<ikonia> artyg: so if you do "nslookup www.projecthugo.co.uk" what do you get ?
<joaopinto> ikonia, actually I don't remember seeing a list of "unacceptable" sites for ubuntu offtopic, actually that would violate the Ubuntu spirit, anyway I am dropping the subject, thanks for the clarification
<jin> heck, I will stick with Banshee
<racquad> hi guys! I need to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop, but my mirror is gone. apt-get doesn't find anything. Is there any mirror I could use?
<berriop> snek: with flashplugin firefox crashed often, it seems that with swfdec doesnt
<artyg> I get network info about me, then Non-auth answer: www.projecthugo.co.uk Address: 88.97.208.58
<joaopinto> racquad, that version is too old and unsupported, any reason to not install 8.10 ?
<ikonia> artyg: most interesting so you are getting name resolution
<bazhang> racquad, that is end of life; you should consider a more recent version such as LTS hardy heron
<artyg> And I cannot connect directly to IP addresses either.
<snek> berriop: ok, was just curious, i have had no problems with flashplugin-nonfree, but am currently running the official version i installed manually
<ikonia> artyg: what happens if you telnet to www.projecthugo.co.uk 80  ?
<racquad> joaopinto: yes. I have to install a software that's only compatible with 7.04
<artyg> Firefox will just get "Waiting for..."
<puneeth> !nexuiz
<berriop> snek: besides flash sucks and I want a true open and free os
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<racquad> bazhang: it's not possible, unfortunately.
<artyg> Connected, Escape character is '^]'.
<bazhang> racquad, which package
<racquad> i tried several mirrors, br.archive.ubuntu.com has not.
<ikonia> artyg ok, so nothing is blocking port 80
<racquad> bazhang: all packages. I want to use apt-get .
<joaopinto> racquad, what software is that ?
<racquad> bazhang: apt-get update get's a lot of 404 errors
<bazhang> racquad, no, which package you say works only with eol feisty
<racquad> joaopinto: microsiga ERP
<racquad> bazhang: microsiga ERP, brazilian software
<ikonia> artyg: so when you do an sudo aptg-et update does the list update ok ?
<kidbuntu> i'm trying to paste something on my /var/www/    but i can't how can i change the group or how do i do this with chmod
<ardchoille> kidbuntu: use sudo
<joaopinto> racquad, you could setup a chroot just to use that software
<snek> kidbuntu: chown user:group /name/of/dir
<artyg> When I do sudo apt-get update, it gets the first file (189B), then hangs on the next one.
<roger_> i enabled root login on my ubuntu so i can fix stuff :)
<roger_> hell with all that console command crap
<racquad> joaopinto: the fact is that Microsiga does not support anything different from what they approve
<ikonia> artyg interesting
<artyg> You're telling me, hahah.
<filthpig> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<artyg> I believe it's something wrong in the OS, because I can't even access my modem config page.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ubu3> yo yo yo
<racquad> any idea? any mirror?
<artyg> Unplugging the power after shutting it off and taking out/putting back in the battery...That seems stupid!
<hackwins> i have asus eee
<artyg> But it'll probably work.
<ActionParsnip> hackwins:  nice choice
<ubu3> any idea of any Advanced Battery Monitor ??
<cypr1nus> hello, in which package I can find allegro.h ?
<cypr1nus> i can't find the right one
<hackwins> i recommend eeebuntu standart for asus eee
<artyg> I actually have 3 netbooks, haha.
<ubu3> any idea of any Advanced Battery Monitor ??
<hackwins> any idea for web of aplications for linux?
<ActionParsnip> cypr1nus: have you installed build-essential?
<ActionParsnip> hackwins: how do you mean?
<kidbuntu> snek: i tried the chown.. how can i change the owner within the folder /var/ everytime i do it the subfolders locks
<hackwins> a list of software to know new programs
<ActionParsnip> hackwins: apt-cache search <something>
<cypr1nus> ActionParsnip: actually i've just installes
<cypr1nus> installed
<ActionParsnip> cypr1nus: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070820024136AAl7bit
<ardchoille> kidbuntu: it's better to get into the habit of using sudo rather than changing ownership of things outside of $HOME
<snek> kidbuntu: this will recursively change the owner of a folder.. so any subfolders will get this user&group too: chown -R user:group /name/of/dir
<ActionParsnip> cypr1nus: you may find that build-essentials sorts it out
<hackwins> yes i know but someone dont have ubuntu
<artyg> Hm, and I was hoping that whole "take out the battery and shut it off" thing would work.
<kidbuntu> snek: thanks
<goldmetal> my firefox download manager does not show what i have downloaded. how to enable it?
<ActionParsnip> hackwins: this is ubuntu support, for other os's go to their respective channel
<cypr1nus> ActionParsnip: installeg and i can't still find allegro.h
<cypr1nus> installed
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: tools -> options. Its on main tab
<kidbuntu> snek: when i add the -R it says command not foudn
<joaopinto> cypr1nus, have you installed the -dev package ?
<kidbuntu> found
<hackwins> ok thanks the problem its what i only used ubuntu i dont know others os
<hackwins> os not distros
<artyg> Wait, what the hecK?
<snek> kidbuntu: did you sudo? sudo chown -R user:group /name/of/dir
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: under privacy tab, theres options in the history section too
<kidbuntu> snek: yes
<artyg> My eth0 Rx dropped 850250014 packets...This has to be the problem.
<joaopinto> kidbuntu, be careful using a recursive chown ....
<cypr1nus> jaopinto: which dev package - liballegro4.2 ?
<goldmetal> ActionParsnip, ok thx
<joaopinto> cypr1nus, you will need liballegro4.2-dev
<snek> kidbuntu: i'm at a loss.. if chown works, chown -R should too :S
<afancy> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 8.10. It seems very slow on my computer. What is the reason? is it because i have install the VirtualBox in my Ubuntu?? thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> cypr1nus: sudo apt-get install liballegro4.2-dev
<joaopinto> kidbuntu, what folder are you trying to modify ?
<Livefan> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3186/3047108018_ded8458476.jpg
<hackwins> afancy:
<joaopinto> afancy, are you running inside virtualbox ?
<hackwins> afancy: 8.10 its not lts
<ActionParsnip> afancy: virtualbox will not affect your system unless it is running
<kidbuntu> snek: i think i got it.  i didnt do a space.. this what i did.  "sudo chown-R..........." instead of "sudo chown -R"
<snek> kidbuntu: ok ;)
<kaushal> hi
<artyg> Anyone know any magical reasons why an ethernet adapter would drop several hundred million rx packets?
<afancy> joaopinto: i run it, but now i have closed it . it still a little slow!
<ActionParsnip> artyg: try sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<kaushal> I have set ulimit for tomcat user
<kaushal> using /etc/security/limits.conf
<kaushal> but when i do ulimit -a it does not show
<artyg> Command not found?
<kaushal> for tomcat user
<afancy> ActionParsnip: do u know what is the reasions?
<ActionParsnip> artyg: try tab coompleting network, it may be networking
<cypr1nus> ActionParsnip worked for me, thanks
<afancy> ActionParsnip: should I paste my top info?
<artyg> Tab coompleting? Do explain.
<ActionParsnip> afancy: are you fully updated? have you installed video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> afancy: not just yet
<ActionParsnip> cypr1nus: awesome
<joaopinto> afancy, if you are running ubuntu from virtualbox and you don't have enough cpu/ram, it will be slow
<joaopinto> afancy, you should try it using a live cd
<afancy> ActionParsnip: yes, exactly, I have install NVIADIA driver
<Toznoshio> Hi community! Is there a way of opening a program in desktop #2 from within desktop #1 ?
<ActionParsnip> afancy: ok, are you running ubuntu in a virtualbox or have you installed it to your hard drive?
<afancy> ActionParsnip: exactly, after I install the NIADIA driver, it turn slower
<ActionParsnip> afancy: did you configure the driver?
<afancy> ActionParsnip: oh, no. I install VirturalBox under Ubuntu, running the WinXP
<ActionParsnip> afancy: so xp is the virtualbox guest and ubuntu is the host?
<Newb`s> OMG
<Newb`s> was 1337 user
<Newb`s> users*
<Newb`s> need another :D
<FloodBot1> Newb`s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afancy> ActionParsnip: yes
<joaopinto> !enter | Newb`s
<ubottu> Newb`s: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> afancy: just checking, ok
<ActionParsnip> afancy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> afancy: run it from your menu once installed and configure the driver
<Newb`s> joaopinto: soz, I bugged è_é
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, hi
<joaopinto> Newb`s, do you have a support question ? Your language is turning a bit annoying...
<ActionParsnip> afancy: make sure you sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<afancy> ActionParsnip: this monring i have installed "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 177) [recommended]"
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, i did edited /etc/security/limits.conf
<ActionParsnip> afancy: ok cool, get the tool and it will help you configure
<jayde_drag0n> hey i've tried everything the forums suggest, but since upgrading to ibex (like an hour ago) compiz doean't work any more. and now due to my tinkering, its in low resoultion more and its bigger than normal.. can anyone assist?
<kaushal> but still it shows the default value of 1024
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: reinstall video drivers
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: i've done that like 12 times  activated, rebooted.. uninstalled.. redownloaded, reinstalled  etc
<afancy> ActionParsnip: do u think it is becouse of this driver?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: could try envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip> afancy: i think they are used, just not configured
<afancy> ActionParsnip: as last night, it is fast.NOT SLOW
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: is that something i sudo apt-get install? and what is it?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<artyg> Quick question, would putting something which would formerly go in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-network work in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<artyg> Or should I create blacklist-network?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: are you editing it with gksudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: btw i have a radeon 9550 (yes i know its older.. but it ran fine an hour ago, and runs my EQ to my satifaction.. i just figured it may be helpful to know what card i have
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, yes
<darren_> hey channel, am having a screen resolution problem on this new install: way too big 800x600, and that's the highest resolution ubuntu's system-->preferences-->screen resolution will give me
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: not a bad card at all
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, I have logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: oh
<lawi> anyone installed mysql5 from source? I keep getting the error "FATAL ERROR: Could not find /fill_help_tables.sql"
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: okay paste that as written or was that 2 lines?
<adam7> lawi: does the package not work?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: not a ood idea for day to day stuff
<gms3gr> hi all
<icqnumber> lawi, installing from the source = breaking your system
<ActionParsnip> lawi: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,200909,200937#msg-200937
<ActionParsnip> icqnumber: hardly
<darren_> could someone please help me? I'm used to configuring xorg back when xorg.conf still gave more information than it does these days, and I don't want to install kde on this machine, which is another way I usually use
<gms3gr> i need a video converter to compile avi files to mp4
<afancy> ActionParsnip: So, how should I do now?
<gms3gr> any ideas?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: do i reboot now?
<ActionParsnip> afancy: install that app and configure video
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: did the driver install with envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: dide you see a nice gui and an install procedure?
<cypr1nus> whenever I want compile a simple allegro.h project i get: http://paste.org/index.php?id=4427
<afancy> ActionParsnip: I have installed it this morning
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: it said "setting up envyng-gtk" is that what you mean? and no errors occurred
<cypr1nus> any ideas to compile it succesfully?
<adam7> cypr1nus: you're missing a -dev package
<afancy> ActionParsnip: So, how to configure it to make it faster
<ActionParsnip> afancy: set refresh rates and resolutions
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: no gui came up.. was the part after the ; a seperate line to paste?
<cypr1nus> adam7 - i've installed liballegro4.2-dev and doc too
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: gksudo envyng-gtk
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, whats the solutio
<tony_> come si chiama il programma della sun per le virtualizzazioni s.o.
<kaushal> solution
<afancy> ActionParsnip: set it higher or not very high. As now I have chosen the highest
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: i dunno, ive never used that before
<Fazer2> a friend of mine did an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (dvd) and now he can't write the "o" letter
<milk> пыщь1
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: the "starting thingy" came up but nothing opened
<adam7> cypr1nus: I have no idea what whatever you're trying to compile does, but 1), use the package in the repo if you can, and 2) it looks like an xorg dev package, judging by the fact that everything starts with X :D
<Fazer2> it works only in some places - login screen, sometimes works in firefox
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: run it from your menu then
<kaushal> any body here has used limits.conf file
<katzian> hi could someone help me with this "wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ardchoille> !it | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: its not in the menu
<NicEXE> how can I run 32 bit applications on my 64 bit system?
<katzian> i recompiled wine and i'm now getting that error
<gms3gr> any ideas for a video converter from avi to mp4?
<adam7> katzian: why did you recompile wine?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: ok well try: sudo -i; envyng-gtk
<milk> где блин русскоязычный канал
<katzian> because i made a few bugfixes
<adam7> gms3gr: mencoder, in the mplayer pkg
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: do i need to ad it manually from "edit menus"?
<ardchoille> !ru | milk
<darren_> anyone able to help me with resolution issue? intel integrated agp, can't believe 800x600 is highest it'll go when it will play commercial dvds
<gms3gr> thnx
<ubottu> milk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<milk> Спасибо)
<katzian> adam7, i recompiled wine because i patched a file and that 's it
<katzian> but that error is pissing me off
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ardchoille> milk: Пожалуйста
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: okay.. nothing happened when i did that.. and then i looked in all my menus again.. and still not there
<adam7> katzian: cd /; find . -name libwine.so.1
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: ok, try tab completing after you type envy, see what you get
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: you should see something gtk shaped
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: okay it just says envyng
<ActionParsnip> go with that then
<dual> What email software is in 8.10 by default? Evolution or Firebird?
<ardchoille> dual: evolution
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: and you do mean in the terminal right? or was i supposed to be somewhere else?
<ActionParsnip> !info firebird
<ubottu> Package firebird does not exist in intrepid
<katzian> adam7, /home/ik/Escritorio/wine-1.0.1/libs/wine/libwine.so.1.0
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: always terminal with me dude :)
<calum> I have just installed Ubuntu Ibex and when I do http://localhost in Firefox, it cannot find it :(
<ActionParsnip> dual: firebird is an OLD mozilla browser
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: dudette but capice
<mchelen> thunderbird
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: :-)
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: nice, i call everyoone dude, even my mum
<adam7> katzian: you probably need to add that to your library path; how you do that, I don't know
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: okay i hit enter after i tabcompleted it and it said ""-g" for the GTK frontend (Not yet available)"
<NicEXE> ActionParsnip: I didn't say "install an app" I said "run an app"
<katzian> adam7, lol, i was thinking the same but indeed i don't know how to do that
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: all it said on tab complete was envyng  nothing after
<calum> Should http://localhost not be accessible by default using Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex?
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: you need those libs to run 32bit apps
<katzian> calum why would it be available
<NicEXE> ActionParsnip: what libs?
<katzian> if you didn't installed a webserver?
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: ia32-libs
<katzian> or had you installed one?
<generalsnus> 	Is there any way of viewing a LTSP session? like remote desktop into a thinclient session..
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: did it not install right?
<calum> I had one installed in Hardy Heron but because of problems with CUPS or network (not sure which) I decided to do a full install, having deleted the existing HH.
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: try that again
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: "envyng-gtk is already the newest version."
<calum> So, I guess, katzian, I have to install a webserver :)
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: then gksudo envyng -g
<calum> ty for alerting me to that :)
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: are you using gnome or kde?
<NicEXE> ActionParsnip: I already have ia32-libs installed
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: gnome
<cerby> hi, can someone help me? im trying to install Ubuntu to a USB external harddrive but it doesnt come up as a partition i can install to
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: ok then any 32bit app you run, it will run
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: did i need to reboot after we installed it the first time?
 * calum ponders how he installed the webserver last time
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: no, but after envy does its trick you will
<NicEXE> ActionParsnip: Tbeta does not work
<adam7> katzian: I'm thinking something like LD_LIBRARY_PATH but that's not right
<ActionParsnip> !apache | calum
<ubottu> calum: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs | NicEXE
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in intrepid
<djungelkraem> is it possible to sync an ipod touch to rhythmbox?
<NicEXE> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d2335c390
<darren_> anyone able to help me with resolution issue? intel integrated agp, can't believe 800x600 is highest it'll go when it will play commercial dvds
<calum> ty ActionParsnip.  However, I had managed to install the native /var/ww one and I quite liked it :)
<amanu> hello can we run browser:INTERNET EXPLORER in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534
<SlimeyPete> amanu: google for "ies4linux"
<ikonia> amanu using wine, sure
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: guh... same error as when i tab completed and it only put envyng "ERROR: you need to provide a parameter:"  but one of the parameters IS -g... BUT it says its not yet available  only textual interface or qt4 frontend
<cerby> hi, can someone help me? im trying to install Ubuntu to a USB external harddrive but it doesnt come up as a partition i can install to
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: then you need to get those libraries
<amanu> ok
<ikonia> cerby you need to make a partition
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: use -g
<adam7> katzian: try this (I have no idea if this will work, but): Create a new file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ called .conf with the directory name of the WINE directory in it, then run sudo ldconfig
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: ok try a reboot and try gksudo envyng-gtk
<cerby> i made the entire harddrive 1 partition but it doesnt come up during the install process
<cerby> does it have to be a certain format? i.e. fat32 etc
<adam7> katzian: I grabbed that from http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/10/how-to-add-shared-libraries-to-linuxs.html
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: i did.. thats the result when i did... should i screenshot it? i'll put it up on my photobucket if yes
<ActionParsnip> cerby: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> cerby: then you've not made the partition correct
<ikonia> cerby: partition is not a file systenm
<darren_> anyone able to help me with resolution issue? intel integrated agp, can't believe 800x600 is highest it'll go when it will play commercial dvds
<ikonia> cerby: you need a partition with NO file system on it
<cerby> no it doesnt, the only thing that comes up is the partitions on my internal harddrive
<cerby> had do i do that?
<calum> Oops, sorry, ActionParsnip, I thought you were suggesting xampp but I realise now you were not.  Thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: try a reboot. its very microsofty but can work wonders
<ikonia> cerby: you need to delete the partitonm and re-create it using the ubuntu installer
<katzian> adam7, i'm gonna try that
<f00fyf00f3rz> !usb | cerby
<ubottu> cerby: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cerby> ok
<ikonia> f00fyf00f3rz: he wants to install TO a usb disk
<ActionParsnip> cerby: run sudo cfdisk /dev/<hard drive name> and check the partitions are there
<ActionParsnip> cerby: did you write the partition table after you created?
<cerby> no i dont know how to do that
<cerby> im new to linux, have only used windows before
<ActionParsnip> cerby: in terminal
<darren_> bbl
<f00fyf00f3rz> ikonia: "Method 1: Installing Ubuntu directly to USB drive from installer CD"
<ikonia> cerby use the installer gui
<ikonia> f00fyf00f3rz: where does it say that in the factoid
<cerby> if i go onto the installer, my usb harddrive doesnt show, only my internal one
<ActionParsnip> cerby: if you wanna use cfdisk, the gentoo handbook has an awesome guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1
<ikonia> cerby: ahh now we are getting somewher
<f00fyf00f3rz> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent method 1
<ikonia> f00fyf00f3rz: I'll update the factoid to word that better, thanks
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: any better?
<f00fyf00f3rz> ikonia: thanks
<RichiH> http://ubuntu.org
<cerby> just looking at the guide now
<adam7> katzian: what does echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH give you?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: no aaaaand now i think i messed up.. but i don't know how to stop the calamity
<SweRazze> Hi everyone.
<SweRazze> anybody who care to help me?
<adam7> !ask | SweRazze
<ubottu> SweRazze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mep> hi
<SweRazze> How do i enable ACPI in my pc , im noob to this and i really want Uvuntu Server edition to work on my webserver machine
<Nemes> does anybody know the name of this character: | ?
<ikonia> Nemes: pipe
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: does gksudo envyng not work
<adam7> Nemes: pipe
<amanu> SlimeyPete:yes i got a folder of ies4linux after extracting how to install and use it
<Nemes> ikonia, adam7, thanks
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: or gksu envyng-gtk
<adam7> !ie | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<adam7> oops
<adam7> !ies4linux | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<adam7> that's the one :)
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: i did the gksudo like before.. and same result as before.. it didn't open.. and its still not in the menu.. so i tried the -g like before  and this time i got a different error "ERROR: Make sure that envyng-qt is installed" and so.. um i did.. and now i think its installing kde :-(
<SweRazze>  How do i enable ACPI in my pc , im noob to this and i really want Uvuntu Server edition to work on my webserver machine
<cerby> thankyou ikonia and ActionParsnip, theres lots of useful tips in those links u both gave me, will give them a read and try it out, thanks again
<sobersabre> hi. does ubuntu 8.10 support intel 2180 cards ?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: ok well if you dont already have it you are gonna install qt libs
<SweRazze>  How do i enable ACPI in my pc , im noob to this and i really want Uvuntu Server edition to work on my webserver machine
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: then you can run gksudo envyng-qt
<katzian> Adam7 it didn't worked
<adam7> SweRazze: in the BIOS
<adam7> katzian: what does echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH give you?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: whats the line i have to type qt-libs   libsqt?
<SweRazze> yeah , but where in the bios?
<katzian> seem i can't minimize Warcraft III without patching this
<adam7> SweRazze: no idea, they're all different
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: if you run: sudo apt-get install envyng-qt
<SweRazze> okay , any info i cna get from bios that could help u tell me where?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: it will install the qt libs to
<adam7> SweRazze: you shouldn't need ACPI to run Ubuntu, though... (someone correct me if I'm wrong on that)
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: did you say you had a radeon 9550?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: ahha!! it worked.. gui up!!
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: ok, sweet
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: ok, click the ati tab and select install with hardware detection
<dual> Does Ubuntu 8.10 still use Pidgin for IM by default?
<fosco_> dual: yes
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: no tabs for ati.. and only a checkbox under enabled and an apply button
<dual> fosco_ Thanks.
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: all systems go?
<BleSS> how to know of where is a file? its package name
<SweRazze> i have looked throught all options in Setup ( a.k.a bios ) in my pc,  cant find where to enable ACPI
<askan> today i got the following message, when starting firefox: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: you should see nvidia / ati in a list on the left
<askan> any idea?
<jrib> BleSS: dpkg -S
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: click ati where you see it on the screen, then click apply
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: EnvyNG has detected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed"
<SweRazze>  i have looked throught all options in Setup ( a.k.a bios ) in my pc,  cant find where to enable ACPI, anyone can help me?
<SweRazze> Also it says all files is corrupt
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: then you need your kernel headers
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: okay lead the way
<ackbahr> Hi guys! I'm SSH-ing my computer at home, and I'd like to login into a gnome session via the console.... Can I do that?
<jim_p> dual, yes!
<BleSS> jrib: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: can you give me the output of uname -a
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: you may need another terminal
<jim_p> ackbahr, you will need vnc for that
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  you could install a vncserver and start a vnc session that runs gnome.. then connect with a vnc client.. if thats waht you  want.
<jayde_drag0n> Linux MASTER 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 18:32:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: er Linux MASTER 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 18:32:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<dr_willis> ackbahr,   what OS is the 'guest' machine using?  there may be othe ralternetives.. dependign on exactly what you want to do
<jim_p> dr_willis, big brains meet :P
<SweRazze>  i have looked throught all options in Setup ( a.k.a bios ) in my pc,  cant find where to enable ACPI, also says all files is corrupt. who can help me?
<jim_p> SweRazze, is it a laptop or desktop?
<SweRazze> Desktop i guess
<dr_willis> Guess?
<jim_p> Sweetandy, what mobo is in it?
<SweRazze> absolutely not a laptop :P
<SweRazze> its a normal old pc
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic
<jim_p> Sweetandy, what mobo is in it?
<Geksogen999> кто нить по Русски говорит
<jim_p> !ru | Geksogen999
<ubottu> Geksogen999: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ackbahr> dr_willis: Well, I do have a vncserver on the ubuntu 8.04 64bits host machine, but what I need to do before I can vnc it is start the graphical session!
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: then do whatever you did to get envy up
<amanu> i installed ie4linux
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: um it said no
<amanu> but where can i found it to use
<jim_p> amanu, may i ask the reason why?
<jim_p> amanu, under wine maybe
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m5849314a
<SweRazze>  i have looked throught all options in Setup ( a.k.a bios ) in my pc,  cant find where to enable ACPI, also says all files corrupt , i use old desktop hightower pc
<SweRazze> anyone can help?
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  you are missunderstanding how vnc can work. You can ssh in, run vncserver, and that will spawn a 'hidden' vnc session running whatever desktop you tell it to.  you edit the users .vnc/xstartup file to run the proper windowmanager/desktop.. ie:  'gnome-session' in this case. :)
<amanu> jim_p:to open a link ie is compulsary for me so i need to get it
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<amanu> the link is a secure one aand wont open in any othet than ie
<jim_p> Sweetandy, well you could help us by saying what mobo is in. then i will find its manual and... so on
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  alternatively - you can set the machine to auto-login to gnome and always run the 'share the desktop' feature..  but thats not as safe I guess.
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: same response
<jim_p> amanu, oh ok then
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: i pasted that exactly as you typed it.. was that wrong?
<amanu> i need to get ie in ubuntu
<ackbahr> dr_willis: Precisely....
<amanu> i downloaded it an after extraction i got a folder
<jim_p> ackbahr, what is the main reason you want remote X?
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  percisely what.. :) you can do it either way.
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: hmm weird
<amanu> and i double click rad me file if so is it installed? can i use it now?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: well thats typical for me LOL
<ackbahr> jim_p: Be ready to do it seriously if I ever need to do it
<jim_p> ackbahr, the -Y parameter will also load you the remote pcs apps and files
<amanu> sorry its "read me"
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  or you could do it both ways...  or you could set up  a vncservice to auto-spawn vncsessions that run gdm as needed.
<calum> Thanks to katzian and ActionParsnip, I now have a webserver again :)
<ackbahr> dr_willis: Ah, sorry, I meant the security thing.
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: you running 64bit or 32bit linux?
<jayde_drag0n> should be 32
<jim_p> ackbahr, ssh parameter. but opening apps remotely is as slow as... a replay in tv!
<ackbahr> dr_willis: But if I use this hidden gnome session, will it be a new one whenever I login?
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  to be the most secure. use ssh, vncserver, and tunnle the vncsesson over ssh.. but that can make vnc rather sluggish. and you may not want to use gnome  for the desktop then.
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  it dosent have to be. :) thats one thing i use vncserver for.. it keeps the session 'alive' and i can connect to it from different machines
<ackbahr> dr_willis: Yes, I don't want/need to go as far as tunnelling VNC....
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: .24 looks old shouldn't i be at 2.6.27-7-generic?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: you'll get the later kernel
<ackbahr> dr_willis: Well, I precisely would like it to be the same session if I disconnect and get back again
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: LOL "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<AD7six> hi. how can I disable trackerd's automatic indexing - or should I just remove it?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: whats the outpput of: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: does it say hard / intrepid
<ActionParsnip> *hardy
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: intrepid
<ackbahr> dr_willis: So I have a vncserver running, ssh access to the target machine and windows here (with realvnc viewer 4.1.2). What do I do now?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: but it does say "No LSB modules are available."
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: i dont know what that is
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: cd ~/; wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/linux-headers-lum-2.6.24-22-386_2.6.24-22.34_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./linux-headers-lum-2.6.24-22-386_2.6.24-22.34_i386.deb
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: what what is? what the problem is? or LSB.. if it was LSD i could tell you.......
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: me too :D
<calum> I am the only user of my machine and I want to be able to edit files directly on my webserver.  Do I have to do more than merely change the permissions on /var/www
<calum> ?
<FloodBot1> calum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alandd> How do I log an ssh session?  What I mean is that I want all the content and command activity during the session to be logged at the ssh client computer.  Every search turns up security logs, not session logs.
<calum> Sorry, FloodBot1, I did not do so intentionally.
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m48368705
<jayde_drag0n> i may have figured it out bbiab
<AD7six> calum: is your webserver and my machine the same thing
<samhassell> calum: what I do is edit /etc/apache2/sites_enabled/000-default and change DocumentRoot to /home/user/www
<samhassell> calum: a sub dir under your home directory basically
<calum> AD7six: It is the default webserver on ubuntu. I think that the answer to your question is yes :)
<calum> However, I like samhassell's suggestion.
<AD7six> do the sam as samhassell and probably change apache's user to be you too
<samhassell> calum: i also change the apache user from www to 'sam'
<samhassell> *www-data
<calum> ty very much AD7six and samhassell :)
<samhassell> np
<askan> has no one a solution for my problem?
<ubu3> askan : which one ?
<askan> today i got the following message, when starting firefox: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<samhassell> calum: you set the apache user in '/etc/apache2/envvars'
<ActionParsnip> askan: whats the output of: file /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<ActionParsnip> wb jayde_drag0n
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: no that didn't work
<samhassell> AD7six: did you sort your issue?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/i386/linux-headers-386/download
<calum> ty again, samhassell :)
<ubu3> askan : try to desactivate all plugins and addons of firefox and start one by one to locate the problem
<AD7six> samhassell: I just uninstalled it - I  don't use it and the initial indexing often freezes my machine - thanks for asking :)
<askan> /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: symbolic link to `libxml2.so.2.6.32'
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: download your headers from a mirror and install the .deb file (you can rm the first one you downloaded)
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: dependancy not satisfiable
<askan> it isn't a problem firefox, synaptic eg. has the same problem
<ActionParsnip> askan: ok what is the output of: file /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.32
<samhassell> AD7six: :)
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: get the deb from one of those mirrors and install it
<rafting> i have windows vista, i read on wikipedia that ndiswrapper doesnt work with it, true?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: i did.. thats the error it gave me.. it won't let me install
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: hmm
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: im gonna try get you a guide for a 9550
<askan> ActionParsnip, /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.32: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: what dependancies to the linux header might i be missing or how can i check
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: whatever kernel you have, you need the headers for that version
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: and how to i verify that info?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: i'd head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and reinstall the driver
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: dpkg -l | grep header
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: but the community guide should steer you right
<askan> i googled for that, and it might have to do something with the zlib, but i reinstalled both libxml2 and zlib1g (if that is the ruight package for the zlib)
<askan> no change :/
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m6751fa8b   and they tend to talk above my head and not give directions
<ActionParsnip> askan: you could try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0
<icesword> ActionParsnip, hello
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: ok you have the 27-9 headers but a 24 kernel. if you press esc when grub offers it can you boot to the 27-9 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> icesword: yo yo yo
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: i don't know
<saurabh_> my ip address,netmask,dns gateway gets deleted every time i restart my comp in ubuntu 8.10
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: how do i update the kernel
<saurabh_> can somone help
<icesword> ActionParsnip, yes? what's up?
<ActionParsnip> icesword: just saying howdy
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: dist-upgrade should do it
<icesword> ActionParsnip, yes, I am good, I see you are busy here, :p
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: can you pastebin you /boot/grub/menu.lst
<askan> ActionParsnip, still the same problem
<ActionParsnip> icesword: jump in dude
<dr_willis> I noticed the other day  when i update/upgraded.. it installed newer kernels.. but grub never did get updated properly to include them. Not sure what happened.
<icesword> hehe
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 the ipadress and dns gets deleted every time i restart my system
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 the ipadress and dns gets deleted every time i restart my system
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m4da0b799
<icesword> no, dr_willis and you ActionParsnip and others many ppl are here
<saurabh_> caN SOMONE help
<lasivian> if I want to backup my ubuntu install what stops the command from backing up the /mnt/ folder of the device i'm backing up to?
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: does the system move or does it always use the same connection all the time?
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 the ipadress and dns gets deleted every time i restart my system
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: and trying a dist upgrade did NOT install the new kernal.. so where do i get the deb file for the new kernel and make it go
<saurabh_> ya
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: yeah, no 27 kernel in there
<dr_willis> lasivian,  normally 'backup' tools have a list of  excluded  directories..
<saurabh_> it goes to automaticdhcp
<saurabh_> instead of manual
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: try: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<saurabh_> it goes to automatic dhcp everytime it restarts
<lasivian> dr_willis: ahh, i'm trying to use this: http://andri.dk/tech/linux/usb-backup
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: O.O its already installed but my grub is wrong!
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: AAAAAHH, makes sense
<samhassell> saurabh: how are you configuring the connection?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | jayde_drag0n
<ubottu> jayde_drag0n: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> lasivian,  theres proberly otehr dirs you dont want to backup also.. some system dirs./ and /tmp/ and perhaps others
<saurabh_> manual
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: that'll help
<saurabh_> ip and dns are given
<lasivian> and I changed the source directory to / , I think that's my problem
<saurabh_> i put the entry and then it works
<will__> what should I use to extract .rar
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: i know how to edit it.. i know where the line goes.. i just don't know what to type there
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: can i see your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<samhassell> saurabh: you could apt-get remove network-manager
<samhassell> saurabh: unless you need it for other connections
<loz> hello to all, could any one run me through with an instalation of a wifi card, or even tell me if i can have a ethernet card, and a wifi card in seperate ports?
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: Im not proficient in grub, maybe someone else will help. You are booting to the OLD kernel and not the new intrepid one
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: you might not even need to mess with envy, but you wont know until you get to the new kernel
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: maybe dr_willis can help ;)
<saurabh_> auto lo
<saurabh_> iface lo inet loopback
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: again over my head and no how to directions.. i just need to copy and paste.. AND it does not give me any current info as to what goes behind the #
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: use pastebin
<askan> ActionParsnip, is there a command to reinstall all libraries on the system, as i suppose, the problem are some broken libraries (eg totem complains about missing pygtk)
<will__> !extract
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extract
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: or is that it?
<saurabh_> my /etc/network/interface content:auto lo
<saurabh_> iface lo inet loopback
<will__> what should I use to extract .rar anyone?
<saurabh_> wat is pastebin
<HeN> will__, unrar
<samhassell> will__:: sudo apt-get install unrar
<will__> cheers
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: you can manually configure it if you add lines to it to specify ip and subnet. here's mine: http://pastebin.com/fd7c002f
<loz> has any one got a MSI Pc54G3 to work on the latest ubunutu distro?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | saurabh_
<ubottu> saurabh_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<samhassell> will__  once you install it, it will be picked up by the gui interface
<ActionParsnip> loz: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: if you add lines similar to mine (but using your ip addressing) you will have static ip set at boot
<Krishna141> Enter text here...Hi there
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: if you use that, no ubuntu app will be able to manage your lan
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  i ended up moving/renaming my menu.lst and reruning 'sudo updte-grub' that rescanned/remade the grub menu.lst with the new kernels
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: how can i reinstall grub without using the livecd since my ubuntu actually works.. i KNOW where my upgrade went wrong.. i kept telling the popups to leave things at their current version because i didn't know what it was doing
<Krishna141> Hello there
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: read dr_willis stuff there
<Krishna141> I am new to this forum, could someone kindly help /
<Krishna141> ?
<loz> ActionParsnip: i have just bought my self a MSI Wifi card, and i have checked the forums, but can't find any info that will help me to install it, i have got an ethernet card, that works, but i would like to get the wifi working, with this new card, any ideas
<jayde_drag0n> ooohh i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: im not grub friendly and messing it up will make your system not boot. if you rename you can use the livecd to roll back
<bartmon> Hi! There was a new release of the nvidia restricted drivers in the last day... Can I see any changelog or release log anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ty man
<samhassell> Krishna141: Hi and welcome, please ask your question and someone will try to answer
<dual> I'm working on a school project, and now I write about Ubuntu's security features. How is the firewall in Ubuntu, and how does it work?
<saxwrk> Hi all. I'm thinking about building a new computer. Do anyone know if PowerColor Radeon HD 4850 is a graphic card I can use in Ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> dual: look into iptables
<ActionParsnip> dual: iptables runs on lots of distros
<yao_ziyuan> how do i specify a command with an environment setting, e.g. "LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 civclient" in a GNOME Launcher?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > dual
<ubottu> dual, please see my private message
<dual> ActionParsnip: Is Iptables enabled by default on Ubuntu
<samhassell> dual: what AP said, also if you want Ubuntu specific check of 'ufw'
<jayde_drag0n> dr_willis: i can't rename it.. that option is not there.. i am assuming because i can't open the file thingy as root
<ActionParsnip> dual: also look into chmod and chown so you can detail file ownership and access rights
<loz> ActionParsnip: i have just bought my self a MSI PC54G3 Wifi card, and i have checked the forums, but can't find any info that will help me to install it, i have got an ethernet card, that works, but i would like to get the wifi working, with this new card, any ideas
<dr_willis> jayde_drag0n,  use the terminal.. its our friend...
<ActionParsnip> dual: yes, just very little configured by default, you can add rules at cli or use a gui app like firestarter
<jayde_drag0n> dr_willis: i can open it to edit it.. but if i save as.. it just makes another copy.. it just saves a second file and the original menu.lst is still there.. not renamed menuold.lst
<ActionParsnip> loz: it it pci or usb?
<dual> Thanks guys
<smbuser> how can i d/l a html page with curl or wget and change all relative urls inside to absolute ones (that refer to the site itself) ?
<loz> ActionParsnip: it is a PCI
<dr_willis> jayde_drag0n,  sudo mv THISFILE THISFILE.original
<jayde_drag0n> OH  nm duh i get it.. i may need a code from you tho
<ActionParsnip> loz: run lspci, it will tell you what it is. The brand is irrelevant. we need to know what chip is on it
<dr_willis> jayde_drag0n,  then   'sudo update-grub'
<saxwrk> Hi all. I'm thinking about building a new computer. Anyone know if PowerColor Radeon HD 4850 is a graphic card I can use in Ubuntu 8.10? Maybe a page where I can check for compitable hardware? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > saxwrk
<ubottu> saxwrk, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | saxwrk
<ubottu> saxwrk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> saxwrk: well done for checking first. saves heartache later
<jayde_drag0n> crap   /boot/ then what.. i erased my command and can't remember the location now
<jayde_drag0n> nm
<Jack_Sparrow> up arrow
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<gaelfx> how can I get a UVC video device to work? Everytime I connect it, the syslog says the device failed to query
<icha_cutte> hi
<loz> ActionParsnip: i can't see if is installed, i presume that this must be it :01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<gavinlew1> hi, ive just changed my network card in my pc , and now udev is mapping eth0 to eth6 which is breaking the networking on bootup
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: run lspci or lsusb and it will tell you what it is, you can websearch from there
<ActionParsnip> loz: ok its an rtl8185 chip
<loz> ActionParsnip: ok, cool, is that a good thing, or a bad thing?
<ActionParsnip> loz: not sure, have a websearch
<ActionParsnip> loz: http://www.willdaniels.co.uk/articles/10-howto/12-r8180-hardy
<ActionParsnip> loz: looks like you need to compile the driver
<gavinlew1> does intrepid still support /etc/iftab , as my machine does not have one
<bakarat_> my touchpad "vertical scroll" seems to be set to a VERY narrow margin
<bakarat_> if more then 2 mm of my finger is touching the pad, it doesn't seem to work
<bakarat_> (it seemed to work great in 8.04)
<bakarat_> did the update change this and...can i change it back?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: SUCESS!!! updating now.. we'll see if this works
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: UBER!
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: (thank dr_willis too ;))
 * dr_willis takes no responsabilities for his actions or comments.. :)
<ActionParsnip> gavinlew1: try it is all i can suggest
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: muahahaa my genuis abilities at following directions prevailed again!!
<jayde_drag0n> dr_willis: you are teh awesoms
 * dr_willis  gets out his EULA :)
<ActionParsnip> gavinlew1: if its no good, boot to failsafe and delete it
<rascal> hai everybody i learnt  c , c++ in windows is there is anymethos to create uuntu application wid that any easy way for creating uutu aplication
<ActionParsnip> rascal: sudo apt-get install build-essenial
<ActionParsnip> rascal: gives you a c and c++ compiler
<rascal> what i cant understand
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse > rascal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<tarelerulz> I put my home on different partition and I am using gparted to free up some space on other partition a lot 300 gb .  How would I add that to my home partition .  I don't want to lose my home  partition just want to add the  300gb space to it
<icha_cutte> semarang
<gavinlew1> actionparsnip: 8.10 does not use iftab, you have to remove 70-persistent-net.rules under /etc/udev/rules.d :)
<gavinlew1> now to rackmount my machine :)
<ackbahr> dr_willis: Tried the vncserver trick you explained a while earlier, but it wouldn't work!
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip and dr_willis  consider yourselves HUGGED
<ActionParsnip> yay
<ndut> n_dut
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: gfx all nice too?
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<jayde_drag0n> compiz enabled.. my wobbly windows are back  and everything is pretty again!!!
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: ok, then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove envyng*
<yewanth> ?
<jayde_drag0n> ActionParsnip: it won't undo anything?
<yewanth> 中文？
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  clarify exactly what you did and what dident work.. vncserver has some things to watch out for.
<yewanth> english？
<gaelfx> cn! | yewanth
<saxwrk> !HD4850
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HD4850
<whynot> hi everyone.  I need some help.  The following is my question.  Can I reduce the size of swap partition that was already fixed?
<gaelfx> cn! | yewanth
<yewanth> ok
<ActionParsnip> jayde_drag0n: actually, lets be specific: sudo apt-get --purge remove envyng-gtk
<whynot> My ubuntu was installed on 8Gb and the size of swap partition is 2Gb.  It's too big.
<yewanth> want to change?
<whynot> yep
<ActionParsnip> saxwrk: was it not in the HCL?
<ActionParsnip> whynot: depends if your use overflows 8Gb RAM
<yewanth> to use partition software
<whynot> Without changing nor affecting anything.  Only the size of swap partition.
<saxwrk> ActionParsnip: Not that I could see atleast.
<whynot> I have 512mb ram.
<ActionParsnip> saxwrk: then its enough
<yewanth> set to 512 is ok
<whynot> what about 1Gb of swap partition?  Is it still too much?
<saxwrk> ActionParsnip: I dont understand. What did you say now?
<JuJuBee> How do I figure out which tty my onboard serial port is configured as?
<ackbahr> dr_willis: I tried the command "sudo vncviewer XXX" (with my login name), and it gives me a list of the options as if I had given no parameters!
<yewanth> ram>512 ,you shoud set it 512
<whynot> Should?   Above 512 is ok, isn't it?
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  Im not sure what you are douing exactly.. but you do not run 'vncserver' or 'vncviewer' as root with sudo.
<yewanth> yes
<ActionParsnip> saxwrk: if you never exceed 8Gb RAM then you could get away with no swap, but i'd have 1 just in case
<Eldivo> Hello. I installed WoW last night. But got a problem, when I start WoW with wine Wow.exe -opengl it works fine, but I can't see my mouse. Anyone got some tips for that?
<yewanth> (-.-||)
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  i ssh to remote box,  as a user. run 'vncserver' then on the local box.. use 'vncviewer ip.of.remote.box:##  '
<whynot> Can you give me some tip?  For example, the name of utilities which enables me to resize the swap partition.
<ackbahr> dr_willis: What's dangerous about it?
<saxwrk> ActionParsnip: I have never asked about swap. I asked about PowerColor Radeon HD 4850 is supported in ubuntu 8.10
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  You dont need to use sudo at all for this..  theres no reason to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> saxwrk: sorry, getting crossed lines in my head
<JuJuBee> I'm trying to use mincom to connect to a Cisco switch via console.  Can't figure out which serial port to use on computer.
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  plus if you use sudo - then it will look int he root users .vnc/ dir for settings..  and may cause issues..
<saxwrk> ActionParsnip: No problem. You dont happen to know anything about my question? :)
<ackbahr> dr_willis: "Error: Can't open display: " is what I get
<overrider> hi, can someone name the best anti-spam addition to my offlineimap/getmail procmail mutt setup? how about bogofilter?
<ackbahr> But I don't have an xstartup file in ~/.vnc now....
<ActionParsnip> !ati | saxwrk
<ubottu> saxwrk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> saxwrk: see if its mentioned in there
<dr_willis> ackbahr,   I imagine you are doing somthing fundamentally wrong then.. Or trying to outsmart things..    the furst time your user runs vncserver, it makes a .vnc/xstartup  HOWEVER.. the initial xstartup will be wrong.. kill the vncserver with 'vncserver --kill :1' and edit the xstartup file, and  make it run somthing other then twm. Is what i normally do.
<kenroy> hello
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  be carefull not to run/start up several vncservers by mistake..  kill them as needed  with the command i showed above
<yao_ziyuan> i note that gksu and sudo can give me root access for  a while after i enter root password once. i wonder what if a virus takes advantage of this password-free window?
<dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  very unlikely to happen.
<kenroy> do any of you guys use Ubuntu form software developement (mainly linux systems programming) ?
<dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  if you want to bge very paranoud you can disable that timeout  feature on rembering the sudo password.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i used to do that, then figured I could live with it for the sake of ease
<ackbahr> dr_willis: "xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/XXX/.Xauthority" when I try vncviewer --kill :1
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  i dont see much point in doing it.
<yao_ziyuan> if a virus checks for root-free opportunities every 10 seconds,
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  reread what i said.....           its vncserver --kill :1      NOT vncviewer
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i used to be mega security concious, ive laxed off slowly and had no issues so ive stayed at an ok level
<yao_ziyuan> *password-free
<yao_ziyuan> i mean, with password-free periods, it's like there is no root password at all
<Jack_Sparrow> yao_ziyuan It would require that the virus actually would affect ubuntu.. But you can kill the sudo after you use it if it is that much of a concern
<dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,   if you got a virus runnign on yoru system  allready - you are allready infected.
<ardchoille> yao_ziyuan: if you have a virus running then you have more to worry about (keylogger sniffing for, social security number, credit card number, etc) than the root password.
<dr_willis> Theres Security Paranoid.. then theres "TinFoil Hat Paranoid" :)
<ardchoille> dr_willis: :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: oh it was 2 tinfoil hats sat under a corrugated sheet leant up against the wall
<ndut> hi
<Dabbu> my laptop webcam is detected in 8.10,i can see it in vlc but cheese is not able to detect it....any help?
<yao_ziyuan> i really think password-free periods are unsafe.
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bullium> can anyone point me to a good tut. or howto on making a usb hard drive assign the same name each time in ubuntu 8.04?
<kenroy> for someone interested in learning  sytems system programming do it matter what linux distro they use ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yao_ziyuan Please avoid the discuaaion, we understand your concern and we told you there is a way around it for the people that want to kill that sudo session.. It really isnt an issue.
<ActionParsnip> kenroy: imho, not really
<dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  the sudo 'timeout' has literally dozens if not hunderes of forum threads on various security sites..  disable it if you want.. or not...
<kieko> anyone know whether Evernote works in LInux?
<yao_ziyuan> 有一个问题很疑惑
<SOURdiesel> kenroy: if you're looking to learn about linux, look into gentoo.
<dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  from what ive read.. its not an issue.
<yao_ziyuan> wrong channel
<Jack_Sparrow> SOURdiesel Stop trolling
<ActionParsnip> !info evernote
<ubottu> Package evernote does not exist in intrepid
<yao_ziyuan> dr_willis: how?
<kenroy> ok
<SOURdiesel> Jack_Sparrow: i don't use drugs.
<Jack_Sparrow> yao_ziyuan man sudo in a term
<ActionParsnip> livindaylight: http://abbysays.wordpress.com/2008/05/24/how-to-install-evernote-30-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> livindaylight: you need wine
<dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  how what?  Go do some googling/check the various security sites/forums - they  discuss the whole sudo 'timeout'  security thing from several angles..    If you mean how to disable the timeout.. Id have to google that also.. or check the sudo man pages/docs
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<livindaylight> ActionParsnip, wine-yuck :/
<dr_willis> wine >hic<
<ActionParsnip> livindaylight: well you wanna run a windows app, so you need wine
<ActionParsnip> livindaylight: you could find a native app that does the same thing
<livindaylight> ActionParsnip, but thx... for the link anyhow... I was just curious because FF has an add-on for Evernote but i know Evernote is developed for mac and windows only; hence iwas confused
<danea> hi
<naeo> is there some service in ubuntu wich will hijack ir ports? I had a working setup of lirc, but now it's not working anymore.. the directional keys (up\down\left\right) seems to translate to their respective keyboard buttons - but I don't want that. any ideas?
<yao_ziyuan> i noted something called "terminal device",
<yao_ziyuan> which i think is the keyboard.
<SlimeyPete> terminal device usually means a tty
<SlimeyPete> i.e. an input/output device which might be physically represented as a screen and keyboard, or as a terminal emulator such as putty
<dr_willis> I have several serial terminals. :)
<yao_ziyuan> what the hell is the purpose of root password if it can be waived in certain periods
<Jack_Sparrow> yao_ziyuan STOP you have your answer
<yao_ziyuan> i don't
<Jack_Sparrow> yao_ziyuan you can turn it off.. end of story
<Toznoshio> Hi, how can I start OpenOffice or Adobe Reader in iconized mode (minimized to the notification area) ?
<dr_willis> disable it if you dont like it.. read the various forum threads on   why most people dont consider it a security issue.
<ActionParsnip> Toznoshio: install alltray
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<livindaylight> ActionParsnip, is there anything you know of in Linux that does it as well as Evernote?
<ActionParsnip> Toznoshio: then run: alltray <appname>
<Toznoshio> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> livindaylight: whats it do?
<ActionParsnip> Toznoshio: its great with thunderbird
<amanap> hi
<livindaylight> ActionParsnip, its an awesome note taker, tabs everything... urls audio video
<snek> question: is it possible to run a 2.4.x kernel with ubuntu (for, lets say, a really old system)?
<dr_willis> snek,  i would doubt it.
<SlimeyPete> snek: if the system's that old then Ubuntu probably isn't the right distro to choose
<mcknut> I'm trying to install ubuntu with a kickstart file, in grub I'm trying F6 (More options), remove the -- and add ks=http..., nothing is happening different, am I doing it wrong?
<icesword> bye, all, have a nice day
<snek> SlimeyPete: depends how you install it.. starting with a server install and building up from there with very lite apps would work quite well.. was just curious about the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> snek what are the specs?
<ActionParsnip> snek: you can run any kernel, newer apps might not like it
<FishyJap> Hey I'm pretty new to ubuntu and I'm having trouble getting video out to a TV to be used as a second display. would anyone be willing to help me out?
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: it's for a laptop i got for free from a friend.. 500mhz with 256MB lol.. just use it for surfing on the couch ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> snek That will run ubuntu fine as long as you minimize how much ram is shared with video
<Jack_Sparrow> snek Xubuntu would be my choice
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: i currently run debian lenny with lxde/openbox on it
<ActionParsnip> snek: for old systems use xubuntu / fluxbox instead of metacity
<snek> ActionParsnip: yeah i don't intend to run anything gnome/kde on it hehe..
<recon69> got a question, what exactly is the wmaster0 interface for. what it do?
<ActionParsnip> snek: you could even use gentoo to get super minimal
<FishyJap> anyone willing to help me out?
<jim_p> recon69, it is needed from network manager i think for SOME network cards
<samhassell> livindaylight: have you played with notecase? http://notecase.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> FishyJap: not something ive done myself
<snek> ActionParsnip: yeah was trying that too but can't boot from CD or USB.. going from Debian->Ubuntu is fairly simple though, considering Debian has installation floppies :)
<ActionParsnip> FishyJap: have you installed video drivers?
<a1len> Is there a program to do i01 i00 mds > iso?
<lasivian> anyone good with scripting want to help me add an exception to a backup script? :)]
<ActionParsnip> a1len: mkisofs maybe
<FishyJap> ActionParsnip: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian Please /j #bash
<a1len> Okay, I'll read the man. Thanks.
<jim_p> a1len, deamon tools in windows. no linux app can read mds
<lasivian> Jack: thanks
<livindaylight> samhassell, nope, not heard of it... will take a look... its nice to have cross-platform applications though...  helps with integration. I will ask, although i'm sure they've been asked already a million times, whether they're considering adding the Linux platform to their mac and windows development of their application
<ActionParsnip> FishyJap: you may need to enable composite if you are using svideo
<__Zombie__> anyone got any ideas why my T61 w/8.10 won't suspend?
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian Is there a particular folder you want to exclude
<a1len> jim_p: Really? So I'd have to do deamon in wine, huh?
<ActionParsnip> __Zombie__: suspend is a PITA
<FishyJap> ActionParsnip: how would I go about doing that?
<__Zombie__> It worked find until I reloaded with a clean 8.10 install
<GFree> snek: You shouldn't be reusing old hardware. You should have bought a NEW laptop, even for just surfing. It's people like you who holds back the progression of technology
<__Zombie__> err..um...fine...
<GFree> (joking)
<samhassell> livindaylight: you'd need the pro version for images anyway
<snek> GFree: I have 3 other machines at home.. don't talk to me about upgrading lol
<recon69> ﻿jim_p: well, need a bit more info, seem to have a https ﻿problem  that stops secure connections working that can cause a kernal panic. wmaster0 seem to be using a ipv6 address and might be related
<GFree> hence the joking bit. :)
<samhassell> livindaylight: cant hurt to ask :)
<jim_p> a1len, i would go for a native window installation, even if it means vbox +shared folders. i dont think linux will allow wine to make an extra cdrom!
<__Zombie__> ActionParsnip, I know...but it worked fine on 8.10 until I did a clean reload (as opposed to an upgrade)
<jim_p> recon69, disable ipv6 then
<snek> GFree: i probably have nicer hardware than most users here hehehe
<__Zombie__> Also, I have found lots of info on failing to RESUME, but nothing on failing to suspend
<mri> hi
<jim_p> hi mri
<a1len> jim_p: What about a i01? That seems to be the big file... the one with all the stuff I want
<mri> ti kaneis?
<ompaul> !gr | mr-rich
<ubottu> mr-rich: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<elad`> How do I search for the man page for the C function time, rather than the bash command (or something?) time?
<ompaul> !gr | mri
<jim_p> a1len, what is that thing? some winrar spanned file?
<ubottu> mri: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ompaul> mr-rich, bad tab
<jim_p> mri, good :P
<snek> bbl, gonna try and install unbuntu on my work iMac :D
<lasivian> jack_sparrow: /mnt/###
<mri> ti?
<a1len> jim_p: Yeah. It's actually i00
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian one sec
<tarelerulz> I made  different partition for my home and   How much space does the install cd need if I wanted to upgrade/reinstall Ubuntu .  How big doe the partition with all the os files need to be for reinstalling
<jim_p> snek, does that mac have an intel cpu?
<lasivian> jack_sparrow: thanks
<jrib> elad`: man -a time.  Though you probably just want man 2 time
<jim_p> a1len, well extract it then!
<elad`> jrib, could you explain that syntax, so I know how to generalize it for the next time I need something similar? What's the -a for? What's the 2 for?
<jim_p> a1len, you are 100% sure its a RAR file? rar spanned files are like r00 r01 r02 and so on
<jim_p> mri, please look at my pm
<elad`> By the way, -a didn't work, but 2 did.
<a1len> jim_p: Can't... Oh, I thought you meant did I get it from a rar.. lol
<jrib> elad`: man man.  It will explain that man pages are broken up into sections.  2 is system calls.  -a just goes through all the man pages that man finds about time
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian Look here at my notes for a sec..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/82463/
<a1len> jim_p: But I have a small MDS too, so I wonder if that polls from the big 3G i00 file to make the iso
<elad`> Why didn't -a work, then?
<a1len> I'll read...
<jrib> elad`: -a does work, it cycles through all of the time man pages.  You asked "how to search"
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian Paste your backup command for me when you get a chance
<jim_p> a1len, what windows app opens these types?
<ActionParsnip> FishyJap: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246
<recon69> ok, so how do you disable ipv6 ?
<jim_p> recon69, let me look it up a sec
<elad`> jrib, how do I cycle?
<jrib> elad`: hit q, then enter
<a1len> jim_p: I have no idea. I'll read up on it more. I've never heard of it before, so I figured it was a Linux thing that I haven't learned yet XD
<olskolirc> I can't get on efnet!
<lasivian> jack: I believe it's this: ${RSYNC} -rlt $SRC_DIR /mnt/${1}/usb-backup
<FishyJap> ActionParsnip: awesome thank you
<lasivian> jack: i'm a newbieif you couldn't tell :)
<elad`> Great. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian cant help you there.
<jim_p> a1len, its a dvdshrink spanned file. dvd shrink does run on wine. give it a try
<noobuntu93> so...anyone got time to help a nub out real quick?
<jrib> !ask | noobuntu93
<ubottu> noobuntu93: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jim_p> noobuntu93, hit it
<jim_p> recon69, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<a1len> jim_p: Cool! Thanks. I'll check it out XD
<jim_p> you are welcome
<Pnux> hello, do i need cupsys if i dont have a printer (hardware)
<Pnux> ?
<lasivian> jack: aye, np. Thanks
<jim_p> Pnux, no, but wine mat need it
<jim_p> *may
<Pnux> ok thanks jim_p
<Pnux> i dont have wine eiter
<dmx> hay, i have a prob with Kubuntu,, can i ask here?  i know this is ubuntu's Irc but ?
<dmx> sorry my english ..
<jim_p> Pnux, well try removing it and take a close look to what it may remove as well
<hateball> !kubuntu  | dmx
<ubottu> dmx: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<jim_p> dmx, hit it!
<noobuntu93> i'm having issues with networking (like everyone does apparently) but i've enabled the restricted driver support, i've checked that the drivers from the kernel are loading, and nothing helps. why does it say UNCLAIMED on my wireless and DISABLED on my lan?
<Pnux> yea jim_p, i musing synaptic
<Pnux> im using*
<rascal> i have installed compiz manager
<rascal>  i added cube deformation effect
<rascal>  ibut how to use it
<jim_p> noobuntu93, remove network manager and install wicd. (classic advice from me)
<dmx> the prob is, i cannot not realy connect to wireless networks
<jim_p> Pnux, ok then, do as i said
<Pnux> k thanks jim_p
<jim_p> dmx, wicd.sourceforge.net/downloads
<dmx> i can find em and se em an click connect... but no internet :(
<noobuntu93> i'm connected through lan as we speak...yet it says my card is disabled under my lshw -C output
<jim_p> dmx, listen to me! network manager is the faulty thing there!
<jim_p> dmx, pm me if you need help
<dmx> okay, thx dude :)
<dmx> hehe i am a  n00b to linux but one place i need to start  :P
<Pnux> jim_p omg.. it has to remove more than 50 packages :s
<jim_p> dmx, its http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php the link i said above
<jim_p> Pnux, name a few
<dmx> ill try :) thx
<Pnux> amarok, amule, audacius
<jim_p> Pnux, audacious?!!?!??!?!
<Pnux> yea
<jim_p> Pnux, wait a sec
<Pnux> gedit, firefox, gnubik
<jim_p> Pnux, what is the name of the package you searched for removal?
<Pnux> i tried with libcupsys2
<jim_p> Pnux, try another package name
<jim_p> Pnux, i would go with cups-common
<Pnux> jim_p, scary.. a few packages and ubuntu-desktop
 * lasivian needs to find a simple full-drive incremental backup solution
<jim_p> Pnux, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. it can be safely removed
<Pnux> oh
<Pnux> jim_p, do i have to re instal it after removing?
<jim_p> Pnux, no. meta package = a package-shortcut of more packages
<dmx> omg?
<jim_p> dmx, ???
<dmx> There is no wicd for kubuntu ? :S
<dmx> a cannot se it..
<Pnux> ok jim_p, thanks
<amanap_> hi.... if i have the path of some directory in ubuntu, and i want to find out the name of all its children, which libreries or system calls i should use....
<jim_p> dmx, apps are desktop enviroment irrelevant. you can have kde apps in gnome and gnome apps in kde and so on
<jim_p> dmx, if you really hate gnome apps, i can find you a kde one!
<jim_p> dmx, the repo for wicd is the same
<dmx> but im really n00b to linux, sorry...
<jim_p> dmx, wait a sex
<jim_p> ooops
<jim_p> *sec
<dmx> okeey:P
<Pnux> lol, nice one jim_p
<dmx> "sex" is a danish word :P for porn hehe :P
 * dmx is from dk, so my english sucks.. ;)
<jim_p> sex is universal i think... like tomato.
<dmx> oh hehe :P
<jaufi> anyone who knows a good client for irc?
<Pnux> with some variants
<chfwiggum> jaufi: irssi
<dmx> jaufi: xchat
<Crooper> xchat
<jaufi> actually i'm using xchat right now
<ackbahr> So long folks!
<dmx> cooper; try again:P haha
<Pnux> jaufi, if you like tunning your client with user made commands and stuff like that, use kvirc
<Dabbu> ekiga and vlc detect my laptop webcam but not by other sofwares like cheese any help ?
<Crooper> irssi is good too especially for minimal installs
<jaufi> ah okay, what about BitchX?
<Crooper> i like xchat better
<jim_p> guys... do you have wlassistant in your available packages?
<LjL> !good > jaufi    (jaufi, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> jaufi: bitchx has been unsupported for ages.
<Pnux> jim_p yea i do
<jaufi> maybe i should stick with xchat then :)
<ari_stress> hi hi
<jim_p> Pnux, i cant find it in mine!
<Pnux> jaufi, you can also use pidgin, thats what im using
<Crooper> xchat is very customizable
<dmx> jim_p: PM
<samhassell> +1 xchat
<Pnux> jim_p  Homepage: http://wlassistant.sourceforge.net/
<jim_p> dmx, pm me if thats what you mean
<jaufi> Pnux > i didn't even know that though i use pidgin for IM
<jim_p> Pnux, it seems wlassistant was last seen in hardy
<dmx> ill do :P
<Pnux> yea i have HH
<Crooper> you can do irc thru pidgin too jaufi
<Paolo> hi
<LjL> i'm looking for a "translator's" text editor, i.e. one that lets me have a split view of two documents and keep them in sync (scoll together and easily keep a line-to-line correspondence). preferably for KDE 3, but GTK will do.
<Pnux> jim_p i use pdgin coz its not bothering me with people getting online, and with one client i have all the IM i use
<Paolo> someone know if the geforce 9500gt is compatible with ubuntu 8.04 e 8.10 (32 and 64 bit)?
<Crooper> pidgin is a handy tool
<Pnux> indeed Crooper
<jim_p> Pnux, the only think i cant get used to is pidgin for irc! i close the tab and i leave the channel without wanting to
<jim_p> *thing
<Pnux> how do you close the tab by mistake jim_p?
 * jrib refrains from suggesting vim to LjL
<LjL> jrib: thank you
<Crooper> you should just type '/away' jim_p
<LjL> jrib: but no seriously if vim can do that, i might give it a try, though not if i have to work two hours to just understand how to make it do it...
<Pnux> what would come handy in pidgin for irc, i clicking on a name on the list of people in a channel, and automatically fill '<that person's name>: '
<Slart> Paolo: check the nvidia site for info on what version of their driver supports which cards.. then compare to what driver ubuntu offers
<|GaiJin|> anyone else having problems using skype under pulseaudio??
<amanulla> hii
<slestak> |GaiJin|: works for me (the little bit I have used it)
<Slart> |GaiJin|: skype doesn't use pulseaudio so you've got a skype with alsa problem
<Paolo> Slart: ok, tanks
<dimebar> LjL: not sure if it will allow you to scroll two documents in sync (easily)
<|GaiJin|> i know i have.... had the same problem with linuxmint... but the package skype-static-oss helped me there...
<|GaiJin|> though i cant fing it in respitory
<slestak> i have uninstalled trackerd with synaptic, but apt wants to reinstall it.  how can i tell apt that it is not to be reinstalled?
<jrib> LjL: you should be able to use a split window and set scrollbind
<Pnux> k, im back t work, thanks for the help jim_p-lunch
<dimebar> jrib: wow didn't know about scrollbind; thanks
<jrib> LjL: :he :vsplit  and  :he 'scrollbind
<phazzer> anyone got ubuntu on their N770?
<LjL> jrib: ugh, vsplit gives me E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<jrib> LjL: install vim-gnome, only vim-tiny is installed by default
<LjL> jrib: wait, vim-gnome...? what sort of monster is that? :P
<phazzer> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<phazzer> !list
<jrib> LjL: you have other choices, but no vim-kde :)
<phazzer> !help
<dimebar> would vim-common be enough?
<igors> hi all..how can i see the boot messages during boot? not only the loading bar and ubuntu logo?
<LjL> jrib: will vim or vim-nox do? (what's the difference, even?)
<mohbana> why are there so versions of GCC on the rpeo
<Crooper> igors i just hit the 'Esc' key during bootup and it works for me
<mohbana> repo?
<recon69> why would i get "sudo: unable to resolve host mec-desktop" message when i use sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> igors remove quiet and splash from the boot line
<jrib> LjL: Those will do.  I don't know the difference between vim and vim-gtk for example, but vim-nox won't give you any gui
<elvan121> hello
<igors> thanks
<jrib> LjL: oh, 'vim' has no gui either.  weird
<LjL> jrib: yeah indeed
<elvan121> hello
<LjL> jrib: also, installing vim or vim-nox results in the exact same disk usage, even weirder
<Jack_Sparrow> elvan121 Hello..  Please fel free to ask your ubuntu support question
<elmnas> can someone help me does someone a  program like vlc which can use subtitles ?
<elvan121> if so
<elvan121> so
<LjL> elmnas, VLC *can* use subtitles
<elvan121> if i have a dell latitude d630
<elmnas> I use it
<elmnas> but its not in sync
<elmnas> ..
<elvan121> and i'm unable to activate the cube
<ardchoille> jrib: I was going to remove vim-tiny and replace it with vim-gnome but removal wants to remove ubuntu-minimal also. Is that safe?
<LjL> elmnas: not in sync?
<elvan121> what i have to do???
<tarelerulz> I have 500 gb hard drive and I 10 gb for system files and the rest I am trying to make a home partition.   I  pushed the extened  cover the space up to 300gb .   How would I make home in the extened take up the unallocated space now in the extended ?
<Jack_Sparrow> elvan121 Do you get any effects?>
<elmnas> the subtitle doesnt match the movie in same tempo
<Crooper> xine uses subtitles
<LjL> ardchoille: not when upgrading, and i think i'd call that a bug
<igors> Jack_Sparrow, i remember in older versions of ubuntu i could see the splash (ubuntu logo and loadin bar) and the messages below..is it possible?
<elmnas> ok
<elvan121> yep
<elvan121> i've also tried the compiz effect manager
<ardchoille> LjL: so ubuntu-minimal needs to be installed if I decide to upgrade later?
<elvan121> if  i'll tick the cube
<Jack_Sparrow> elvan121 Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<LjL> elmnas: that might be the subtitles file's fault, anyway there should be adjustment sliders to fix that
<elmnas> no it works in windows xp
<elmnas> but not in ubuntu..
<LjL> ardchoille: well, the automatic updater should, i think, re-install it for you, but yes i would reinstall it personally
<elmnas> umm
<ardchoille> LjL: ah, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > elmnas
<ubottu> elmnas, please see my private message
<jrib> ardchoille: you can leave both, just use update-alternatives
<jrib> vim-tiny is, well tiny, anyway
<elmnas> LjL hmm why isnt it in sync?
<LjL> elmnas: i don't know, but i know how to fix it - http://www.fr.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch03.html#id306989
<elmnas> ok
<elmnas> ty
<elvan121> there is any methode to restore all the settings's compiz
<elvan121> ?
<elvan121> there is any methode to restore all the settings's compiz??
<ensonic> hej, oprofile is broken on 8.10 and noboday seems to care in bugs.launchpad.net, can anyone help to bring this to attention?
<snek> d0h, anybody know if an IntelMac supports ubuntu x64?
<AndyB> I have tried installing ubuntu 4 times now, every time i install i get "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)", before each install i have redownloaded, reburned, and reinstalled. So obviously im doing something wrong? Anybody have any advice?
<snek> AndyB: are you using EXT3 as filesystem?
<AndyB> snek, yes it says that before the above error, filesystem: ext3
<snek> AndyB: ok, then I am not sure what the problem could be, maybe someone else can help you
<AndyB> snek, Ok thanks :)
<LjL> jrib: gnnnnnn ok thanks for the suggestion, it's probably what i was looking for, but i'll still refrain from employing it in order to avoid pieces of keyboard flying in the room >:
<jim_p> snek, does that mac have an intel cpu?
<snek> jim_p: yes, it's approx a year old.. 21" iMac with 3GB ram, running Leopard at the moment.. I installed reFit but it doesn't seem to do anything when I select the CD
<recon69> why would i get "sudo: unable to resolve host mec-desktop" every-time i use sudo?
<AndyB> brb have an idea
<jim_p> snek, you will need a distro for PPC cpu architecture then
<Slart> recon69: check the file /etc/hostname .. see if there are any domain stuff there
<mthe> at 1 tr old snek r u sure its pcc?
<jim_p> snek, ubuntu 7.10 was the last ubuntu for ppc
<Paolo> by
<kennethgt> hi to all
<Paolo> bye
<snek> jim_p: no it's an intel..
<jim_p> oh ok snek
<Slart> recon69: ie.. if it says mec-desktop.local remove the ".local"
<snek> my first question said it was an intelmac ;)
<ardchoille> jrib: ah, yeah, keep forgetting about update alternatives
<kennethgt> i have a problem with upstart, where i change the runlevel???
<__loverboy__>  in ubuntu, if i have the path of a directory, can anybody please tell me how to find the name of the children????
<lasivian_> how can I add an exclusion to rsync
<jrib> LjL: one day you will realize the error of your ways
<jim_p> __loverboy__, ls ?
<jrib> __loverboy__: 'find'
<LjL> jrib: when i do i'll write a 10000 words essay about it using nano
<noobuntu93> anyone mind looking at my lshw output and telling me how to fix it?
<noobuntu93> i installed wicd...that didn't help any
<wipewindows> df
<__loverboy__> hey him
<mthe> LjL: it isn't as bad as you might think :p
<__loverboy__> i have to find in a program
<jim_p> noobuntu93, HOW did you install wicd? downloaded the .deb and double click?
<mthe> just use some very basic html.. ;)
<noobuntu93> sudo apt-get install wicd
<noobuntu93> after enabling the repository
<jim_p> noobuntu93, did it remove network manager?
<noobuntu93> yes
<noobuntu93> wicd is working fine
<noobuntu93> but it didn't re-enable my stuff
<noobuntu93> can i pm you my lshw output?
<kennethgt> i have a problem with upstart, where i change the runlevel???
<jim_p> noobuntu93, in preferences of wicd did you set wlan0 or wmaster0?
<noobuntu93> neither?
<jrib> kennethgt: why do you want to change the runlevel?
<jim_p> noobuntu93, pm me your lspci. it is far more usefu;
<jim_p> useful*
<noobuntu93> k
<trancefat> Ubuntu crashes every time I shutdown... i mean the process comes to a very last stage(ubuntu logo with the status bar) and just hangs there... any ideas what could be causing it?
<kennethgt> jrib, becouse the Xserver dont up and this are run in lvl 1
<jrib> kennethgt: huh? in english?
<jim_p> trancefat, remove usplash and try shutting down and make a close look for errors
<__loverboy__> hey jim, i have to do it in a program, trying to make a backup software
<__loverboy__> right now, have to create incremental backups
<__loverboy__> so if i have to back up /home
<__loverboy__> i need to be knowing its contents in the program
<scientes> how can i watch whats writing to disk, dows IO could tmpfs mounts?
<FloodBot1> __loverboy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !info iotop | scientes, perhaps
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<trancefat> jim_p: how do i remove usplash
<jim_p> trancefat, sudo apt-get autoremove usplash
<elmnas> how do you add a subtitle in xine, you got like just channels?
<trancefat> jim_p: ok i ll do that.. thanks
<coubeatczech> hello, do you know what is the default mysql password? I installed the mysql database from repository and now I dont know how to administrate it...
<scientes> LjL, hmm only in intrepid
<LjL> scientes: ah yes, are you on hardy?
<scientes> only on my router/server
<LjL> scientes: i'll see if i can do a quick backport
<slayton> what is the best way for me to backup my /home directory on a regular basis? Should I use rsync and cron to setup a direct copy everynight? Should I put my home dir in SVN? What do you recommend?
<LjL> scientes: 386?
<scientes> been wondering if i should upgrade
<scientes> yes
<Slart> coubeatczech: you've read the man page?
<coubeatczech> briefly
<brndmg> Hey Folks,  I am having some serious Ubuntu->Windows pptp VPN issues.   I have the updated network-manager-pptp to 0.7 from ppa.launchpad.net.   I am lucky to have access to the VPN logs on the server and It appears that ubuntu is trying to authenticate the computer rather than the user (domainname\ubuntuhostname).  Any ideas?
<afallenhope|work> is there a tutorial anywhere to make LiveCD's of my current setup?
<LjL> !customlivecd > afallenhope|work    (afallenhope|work, see the private message from ubottu)
<afallenhope|work> ty ty
<pyh> gn
<LjL> scientes: http://ljl.byethost14.com/iotop_0.2-2_all.deb
<pyh> grominet
<lsbulab>  I just installed ubuntu, how can i change the screen resolution??
<toehio> hello
<Toznoshio> LjL, I'm curious, what have you done to the original package to backport it?
<toehio> using CLI, how do I see how much space is left in my filesystem?
<Slart> toehio: df -h
<darkvertex> toehio: df -a -n
<muxx> lsbulab, select from the menu: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<LjL> Toznoshio: 1) added the Intrepid source (mind, *source*!) repository to /etc/apt/sources.list 2) sudo apt-get update 3) sudo apt-get build-dep iotop 4) apt-get --build source iotop
<lsbulab> muxx: thanks :)
<toehio> thank you
<LjL> Toznoshio: doesn't always work without issue, but in this case both the build depends and the runtime depends were all satisfied by Hardy packages, so it went smoothly
<Toznoshio> LjL, ok, thanks
<ministry> does anyone know a one-page tutorial which explains what needs to be done in order to enable Japanese on your system (from the console)
<radical> Hello, is it possible in ubuntu delete the pop-up description utility that run when i move the mouse upon a button????
<LjL> ministry: what do you mean "enable japanese"? japanese *input*?
<toehio> Why doesn't ubuntu work with my GeForce 9600GT? It hangs on starting HALD.
<radical> mhhh???ù
<ministry> I want everything on my system (that has japanese support, like say, midnight commander) to be in japanese
<radical> is it possible in ubuntu delete the pop-up description utility that run when i move the mouse upon a button????
<Setebos> I had a home partition already created when I installed ubuntu with my user on it. When I installed I could still access everything like I should but the user doesn't appear under "users settings" How do I make it show up?
<mphill> radical: no, you might be able to turn some off with gconf-editor
<radical> thonkyou mphill
<Toznoshio> radical, tooltips are enabled globally by the gtk-enable-tooltips setting
<mphill> Toznoshio: there maybe be QT, motif or other technologies with tool tips
<kdogg> hello i keep getting a "The composite extension is not available" error when i try to add desktop effects
<ardchoille> what is the name of the app used to test a .deb for errors?
<LjL> ministry, that's only possible for packages that *come* with a japanese translation, and for packages from Universe like "mc" that's likely not the case. but still, the relevant document on how to do that from the console ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf ) seems to be outdated and i don't know how to fix it
<kdogg> i meant enable sorry*
<mphill> kdogg: what video card
<darkvertex> Setebos: what is the user's uid and gid in /etc/passwd and /etc/group? If I'm not mistaken hey should default to 1000 or above.
<LjL> ardchoille: lintian?
<kdogg> mphill ita a nvidia gforce 6 series, worked fine until my last install  of intrepid
<kdogg> it may have even worked after that
<kdogg> I just noticed my windows werent wobbly anymore and now i cant enable it
<ardchoille> LjL: That's it.
<tj83> Hi, all, i need some help finding the appropriate package or application, I have samba set up on my home network with shares and that works just fine, now i wish to access those shares from work to my home, so i think what i need is a VPN, how wold one accomplish this in 8.04?
<Grom> hello
<thembimoyo> Hello
<Mohammad[B]> in rythmbox how to i can change the Equalizer ?
<Grom> how can I put deb package to ubuntu repository?
<FebruariusX> hello wheres the right room to ask about high-availability / load-balancing
<LjL> !revu | grom
<ubottu> grom: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<mphill> kdogg: try to install envyng-gtk and reinstall the latest driver.
<ne2k__> how is it determined which user apache2 runs as? it seems to be running as the first user I created when I installed the system, rather than as www-data or something like that. this seems stupid to me
<darkvertex> FebruariusX: you could try #ubuntu-server
<tj83> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jrib> ne2k__: it runs as www-data by default
<mphill> kdogg: Envy will be in the System Tool under the main menu
<Grom> ubottu, thanks :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :)
<Mohammad[B]> in rythmbox how to i can change the Equalizer ?
<kdogg> k
<mphill> tj83: probably easiest to just change your router settings and setup a DMZ
<ne2k__> jrib: well, it's running as my first user. why would this be happening?
<ne2k__> FebruariusX: you might try #networking or ##linux
<jrib> ne2k__: check /etc/apache2/envvars
<ne2k__> jrib: it's set correctly in there, as www-data and www-data
<tj83> mphill, well i tried to just port forward it.. that did not work and DMZ would be a bigger risk security wise no?
<daftykins> hi all, what's the deal with the new gnome network manager? in particular, how are you supposed to implement static IP addressing correctly? i'm used to editing /etc/network/interfaces but of course that's been replaced by the manager.
<jrib> ne2k__: check the value of APACHE_RUN_USER in a shell
<daftykins> if i create a new sort of "profile" using the manager, it refuses to be set as the default when i login, i always have to change to it from "auth eth0"
<daftykins> sorry "auto eth0"
<mphill> tj83: I don't think so unless youhave like 50 services.  Samba (windows cifs) is sorta ghetto over subnets since its a broadcase protocol.  Have you considered running a FTP server or using SSHFS
<tj83> i have FTP implemented mphill but i want to use them without transfering them
<simplexio> daftykins: same problem her. i have newer got hta piece workin. so i also just edit interfaces file
<ne2k__> jrib: ah, hang on. I upgraded from 6.06 to 8.04 and told it not to install the package maintainer's version of the apache2.conf. i think something's changed.
<daftykins> do you do anything to disable the network manager from trying to run dhclient with eth0 before doing that simplexio ?
<jrib> ne2k__: ah, well I do have these lines there: User ${APACHE_RUN_USER}; Group ${APACHE_RUN_GROUP}
<ne2k__> jrib: that's fixed it, it's running as www-data now. thanks for helping me track it down
<mphill> tj83: I see. There is no reason why from windows you should not be able to go \\ip of server\share name and access them.  You have port 139 forwarded? if it totally still does not work, I would look into openvpn.  However its quite a steep learning curve.
<daftykins> is that file sharing causing issue over two subnets with router in between?
<_Zeus_> does anyone know how I can use scp from a windows maching?
<_Zeus_> s/ing/ine/
<ne2k__> tj83: I missed the beginning. what are you trying to do?
<daftykins> yes download "winSCP"
<daftykins> free program
<EniLight> Çäðàâñòâóéòå, íå ìîãëè áû âû ïîìîÿü ìíå? ß â ñêîðîì áóäóùåì ñîáèðàþñü óñòàíîâèòü äèñòðèáóòèâ lunix - ubuntu 8.10, íî ê ìîåìó íîóòáóêó ïîäêëþ÷åí usb ìîäåì Thomson SpeedTouch 330 è äåëî â òîì ÷òî ÿ ïîëíûé íóá â ëèíîëèóìàõ, äàéòå ïæë ÑÀÌÛÉ ëåãêèé ìàí ïî åãî óñòàíîâêå/íàñòðîéêå ñ ìåíÿ ñèìïû, ëàôêè, ñîòíè íåôòè è èíòåðíåòîâ. àëñî áî÷êó äåëàë
<_Zeus_> daftykins: ok
<SystemFAILURE> Hello . How can I change the system language by terminal ?
<tj83> mphill, yes exactly, port 139 is forwarded and i have not tried from windows yet but no go from ubuntu and i will look into openvpn, thanks a bunch
<jabagawee> !ru | Enilight
<ubottu> Enilight: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AndyB> i have ubuntu 8.10.installed on a usb drive. i cant access it from windows due to the filesystem. can anyone recommend a program for this? i have tried 2 but they wont work
<ikonia> EniLight: english please
<afallenhope|work> EniLight, join #ubuntu-ru
<jabagawee> AndyB, ext2fs
<tj83> ne2k__, trying to access my samba shares remotely
<ministry> LjL, thanks
<ne2k__> AndyB: it's pretty much not possible
<ne2k__> tj83: from windows?
<ikonia> AndyB: ext3 file system support under windows is dubious, I't not receommned using it unless you are %100 confident you have a backup
<tj83> ne2k__, windows and ubuntu both
<daftykins> did you make the USB key a live USB key or just install ubuntu to it AndyB ?
<ikonia> AndyB: or the data is not important
<EniLight> ok, sorry
<_Zeus_> AndyB: is it ext3?
<AndyB> Thanks for the advice
<simplexio> daftykins: i just define auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static
<SystemFAILURE> I need to change my system language from it_IT to en_GB . How can I do that with the terminal ?
<AndyB> _Zeus_, yes
<N1ckR> anyone ever had problems with thunderbird not downloading the odd message body (headers fine) in imap (gmail) ?
<_Zeus_> AndyB: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<AndyB> Its just that i am having trouble with ubuntu it wont boot so i need to access some of the grub files from windows
<daftykins> ah ok so after that the network manager systray app, does it stay there and say not connected or? @ simplexio
<xfm> hello. I am on Ubuntu Intrepid. When I watch a video (vlc or streaming) the sound sometimes disapears during 20 seconds approximatively, then reappears. How can I fix this?
<N1ckR> dont blink for so long ?
<AndyB> _Zeus_, I just tried this program, but it kept teling me i needed to format the drive when i tried to open it
<tj83> ne2k__, think openvpn is my ticket?
<ikonia> AndyB please double check what I said earlier before pushing on
<tony_> #ubuntu.it
<_Zeus_> AndyB: umm...
<mphill> xfm is it like that in all players, totem, vlc, mplayer, etc?
<ne2k__> tj83: best thing to do in my experience is an ssh tunnel
<tony_> installare hauppauge
<AndyB> ikonia, Yes thank you, The ubuntu install has never been used so i dont mind using it, its just that i cant get it to boot. i need to edit some of the grub files.
<Milos_SD> Hello all
<ikonia> AndyB whats the problem booting it ?
<AndyB> Its ok i can do it from the live CD.. It just takes 10 minutes to boot every time i need to change
<xfm> mphill it seams so, cause I use mplayer for the streamings
<simplexio> daftykins: it isnt htere at all, but i think i removed it from gnome-startup scripts. and please use standart way to ask or talk to me.. hint lines start eith my nick. its very hard to notice those msg
<ikonia> AndyB what's actually the problem booting it
<ne2k__> tj83: you create a loopback interface on windows with a made-up IP address, and then you tunnel between the local interface on the remote box and the virtual ip locally on port 139
<tj83> ne2k__, yea... i briefly looked at that... 2 problems one minor one major. minor: the syntax string is about a mile long, and 2nd i need this to work from even a win box w/out putty or any extra applications
<slayton> is there anyway to undelete things in linux
<ikonia> slayton not really
<AndyB> ikonia, I have tried installing ubuntu 4 times now, every time i install i get "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)", before each install i have redownloaded, reburned, and reinstalled. So obviously im doing something wrong?
<jrib> slayton: go to your trash and undelete the file
<ne2k__> tj83: well if you need it to work without extra applications then you're not going to have a lot of luck with openvpn
<ikonia> AndyB sounds like your device.map is wrong at a quick guess
<daftykins> simplexio, ok thanks, i find it really surprising that such a replacement app is so badly coded to handle more advanced users
<ikonia> AndyB: that should be fixable
<afallenhope|work> slayton, check your trash .. otherwise what type of file systsem?
<Milos_SD> Is there a way when I update Nvidia drivers from repos, to use them without restarting my PC? I can't just restart X, it complains about kernel modules not  being loaded.
<AndyB> ikonia, Sorry typed that wrong, i get that error when i try booting from grub
<tj83> ne2k__, lol ok, darn!
<ikonia> AndyB: first a quick question, are you using raid ?
<afallenhope|work> slayton, you can try testdisk
<ne2k__> tj83: you can run putty without "installing" it, as it were, which ought to be good enough on even a library PC
<afallenhope|work> !testdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<afallenhope|work> ...
<AndyB> ikonia, Raid? I dont even know what that is so i dont think so, if its a boot sys, no im using Grub
<slayton> what happened was I ran an rsync script that removed a bunch of files.... what would be the best way of trying to recover those files?
<slayton> so they aren't in the trash
<ne2k__> tj83: yes, the syntax is a mile long, but you just put a file on your web server that sets it up
<ikonia> AndyB no, raid is multiple hard disks joined together to make one
<ne2k__> tj83: oh, hang on, no, you can't do it on a library pc because you can't create the extra loopback interface
<ikonia> AndyB: a lot of people enable it on their motherboard
<jrib> !recover | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<jrib> slayton: but really your just looking at using backups
<simplexio> daftykins: yeah.. actually i have newer got it working right, but i use ubuntu only on desktops so it isnt that big problem
<AndyB> ikonia, Ah, then no i am not using it
<jrib> you're
<afallenhope|work> that's what I was lookign for thanks jrib
<gottesmm> quick question, I have a file which seems to hang when I stat it (I was trying to discover why updatedb was hanging). It sounds to me like it is a harddrive inconsistency which means implies I should fsck the system. Do you guys agree?
<ikonia> AndyB thats great, that makes things easy
<ne2k__> tj83: what do you actually need to do over this link?
<tj83> ne2k__, ok thanks for all the suggestions i will just have to take some time and sit down, more research and draw some conclusions and plans :)
<ikonia> are you able to boot into ubuntu to trouble shoot this with me /
<lxd> hi
<daftykins> simplexio, yeah i guess it's ubuntu server for the real stuff :D thanks anyway, i'll just edit /etc/network/interfaces as usual
<ne2k__> tj83: I suspect that openvpn can be made to work without "installing", but it may bork at the thought of you doing anything "admin-ish" with the networking too
<tj83> ne2k__, basically access a ton of files, documents and vid and music cause of my limited disk space on my notebook
<sarat> hi
<AndyB> ikonia, ah this is good news, ive been trying for days. everytime i install to this usb i get that error, it has worked before, but i needed to reinstall, and after i reinstalled i kept getting that error.
<ne2k__> tj83: in what way "access"?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyB  Do you know the format of the partition you are using for the install.  THis is a normal install not some wubi or VM option .. correct
<tj83> execute them w/out moving them
<ne2k__> tj83: do you actually need to be able to open them through UNC paths as if they were local
<ne2k__> tj83: ok
<ikonia> AndyB ahhh your instlaling to usb
<tj83> execute them w/out moving them ne2k__ yes
<AndyB> Jack_Sparrow, Yes its a normal install to a usb drive, its ext3
<onthefence928> is there a working pandora plug-in for AWN?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyB USB is not a normal install.. but it is one of the options
<ne2k__> tj83: I think you're asking a lot
<tony_> ubuntu it
<AndyB> ikonia, Yes. I do not wish to partition my internal drive so im using a usb
<ikonia> AndyB: ok, that complicates things a bit more, but still fixable
<tj83> ne2k__, thing is i know your right... does seem like alot, but 5 min in xp and its done... should be possible in linux too
<AndyB> Jack_Sparrow, Well im just running the normal install from live cd, and selecting to install to my usb hd
<tony_> install hauppauge hvr 900?
<ikonia> tony_: what about it
<ne2k__> tj83: I don't think you're ever going to be able to do what you want without admin access on windows;
<ikonia> tony_: you just keep sayign that
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyB Fine, but there are differences that the person helping you needs to be aware of.
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: well spotted
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<AndyB> Jack_Sparrow, Ah my appologies. I was unaware.
<AndyB> Jack_S
<kdogg> mphill it seems that i cannot use desktop effects with xinerama enabled
<kdogg> anyone know a way around thet?
<ikonia> kdogg nope
<kdogg> that*
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg not if you are running nvidia..
<khakane> anyone help me out with vmware server 2.0 in hardy, just got new kernel + gcc, and the gcc doesnt match the one the kernel was built with..
<ne2k__> tj83: the ssh option was the one I went for when I went through this a while ago. I used srvany.exe to run a script which kept a putty tunnel alive in the background so it automatically restarts if you lose your network connection or suspend your notebook
<kdogg> so ati can?
<AndyB> Jack_Sparrow, Ikonia, maybe you should also be aware this has worked before, it worked on friday and i got it working, but i had an issue with grub and needed to reinstall. and then it stopped working
<ikonia> AndyB what issue with grub
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg yes
<simplexio> khakane: then make them match, recompile kernel using your new and shiny gcc ?
<ikonia> AndyB: you don't just start having issues with grub unless something changes
<xfm> mphill: could it be pulseaudio who decides that another application needs the canal and shut mine?
<ne2k__> tj83: you don't need anything so complex on linux to be able to execute remote files -- the filesystem just works
<tj83> ne2k__, many thanks again. i just need to do some homework before going further
<afallenhope|work> Jack_Sparrow, I got it to work with nvidia. I think nvidia is much better than ATI for DE
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg I think you can use twinview, but you can ask in #compiz
<khakane> simplexio: defeats teh purpose of prebuilt kernels
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: didn't you use twinview though and not xinerama
<KDB9000> I have a little problem. I can work around it for the most part but it is very annoying. When I right click in Firefox, it will sometimes auto select an option are random. This happens with my mouse and my touch pad on my laptop. Is there a way I could fix this?
<kdogg> Jack_Sparrow any recommendations on a good but not expensive ati card?
<zsquareplusc> hm. flash is not installable.. my problem is this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/304969
<afallenhope|work> ikonia, nope. didn'twork. I had to install envy. and then I used nvidia-settings
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: thats twinview
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: not xinemera
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg See the people in compiz, they may have fixed that by now
<ne2k__> tj83: particularly if you use fuse
<AndyB> ikonia, Error 21, When i installed to usb. It installed grub into the MBR but put the Config files onto the USB. So i needed to have the USB plugged in to boot the computer. I tried to move GRUB to the internal drive but it only made things worse. So i started over again. Then when i reinstalled everything i started getting this error. (Note i have used Fixmbr and Fixboot before i reinstalled)
<afallenhope|work> although.. that was on my Ubuntu box lol. I'm on Gentoo now
<kdogg> ok thanks
<simplexio> khakane: yes.. but then you have two options same gcc used to compile your kernel, or get kernel that is compiled save gcc version .. or offcourse you can forget vmware and use virtualbox
<Toznoshio> KDB9000, I have had the same issue, but have not found a solution :(
<ne2k__> tj83: http://asbjorn.it/blog/2007/01/fuse-for-windows/en/ looks as though some people are working on fuse for windows -- that would help you
<Toznoshio> KDB9000, just a workaround
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: that bug is still open if you read the bug report
<simplexio> khakane: and i think you get same problem with that too. so you have only two options. and far as i can tell easiest option is compile kernel
<afallenhope|work> !virtualbox | khakane
<ubottu> khakane: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KDB9000> Toznoshio, whats the workaround?
<KDB9000> Toznoshio, a workaround is better then nothing
<Toznoshio> right-click towards the beginning of the link
<KDB9000> Toznoshio, interesting. guess i will have to try that
<mulender> I was recently trying several distros and I came across an odd thing. When I used a Broadcom Wireless card with Debian Lenny it worked with the kernel driver, but every other distros I tried either needed Ndiswrappered Win32 driver or in the case of Suse didn't work at all. My puzzle is this. Should Debian derived distros like Ubuntu work with the same kernel drivers?
<etuardu> hello, in Intrepid Ibex, when I press ctrl+left/right arrow, it prints ";5D" or ";5C" instead of jumping to the next/previous word... how can i fix this?
<zsquareplusc> ikonia: yup. and the last comment gives hope... but it means i cant use flash on that hardy for an unknown time :(  (gnash isn't compatible to the single site i really need flash)
<ikonia> mulender no
<mulender> ikonia so why not?
<khakane> simplexio: virtualbox any better than vmware?
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: what do you want us to do about it ?
<etuardu> hello, in Intrepid Ibex (in gnome-terminal), when I press ctrl+left/right arrow, it prints ";5D" or ";5C" instead of jumping to the next/previous word... how can i fix this?
<ikonia> mulender: because ubuntu uses a different kernel version
<Toznoshio> etuardu, in VI?
<AndyB> ikonia, No idea then?
<etuardu> Toznoshio: in gnome-terminal
<mulender> ikonia so when Ubuntu starts using the same kernel it will be supported?
<ikonia> AndyB tons but you need to boot into ubuntu to walk it through
<ikonia> mulender why would ubuntu use the same kernel, it's based on debian, not debian
<zsquareplusc> ikonia: so there is no good workaround? (installing it manually is no good workaround) :-)
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: so the auto install doens't work, and you don't want to install manaully - what do you want ?
<simplexio> khakane: when i tested vmware server it slow as hell owhen installing visual studio, vbox di same stuff in 10x faster. thogh i think that there had to be somekind bug in vmware that i used
<AndyB> ikonia, would live cd do?
<atx> fuckers
<atx> ;P
<atx> i love ubuntuuuuuuuuuuh
<xfm> me too
<Toznoshio> etuardu, do you have "set -o vi" in .bashrc?
<mulender> ikonia so I may just have to use Debian with that laptop and lump it?
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: that bug gives you 3 options 1.) wait for a fix 2.) manually install 3.) enabled hardy backports -
<simplexio> khakane: and you still have same problem with vbox because it need kernel-modules too.. probably im not 100% sure about it because i use custom kernel all time. it isnt that hard
<ikonia> mulender: if you want
<nadine> hello all
<nadine> german poeple here?
<ikonia> !de > nadine
<ubottu> nadine, please see my private message
<mulender> ikonia well I prefer Ubuntu but Debian works better on that system :(
<ikonia> mulender: ok
<nadine> hä was
<nadine> ^
<felix_da_catz> When I use the GUI to mount a network (samba) share does it map to a directory somewhere on the drive?  Or is it only available through the GUI.
<ikonia> felix_da_catz: normally mounts it on /media, "mount" command whill show you where things are mounted
<nadine> oh mann ich hab in de schule in english net aufgepasst
<ikonia> !de > nadine
<zsquareplusc> ikonia: well, it's just a bad thing, in feisty broke that package and now its hardy. you can not seriously convince less computer savvy people to convert to ubuntu if the flash plugin breaks all the time :(
<nadine> ikonia jaaaa
<xfm> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: this is a problem with ALL linux
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: so no, I 'm not trying to convince anyone to use linux
<Milos_SD> Is there a way when I update Nvidia drivers from repos, to use them without restarting my PC? I can't just restart X, it complains about kernel modules not  being loaded.
<ikonia> Milos_SD: why do you want to update them ?
<zsquareplusc> ikonia: it should work with hardy-backports? i have these in sources.list but i don't see a difference. hm
<daftykins> Milos_SD,  does the installation generate a new module? you can probably modprobe the replacement and then reload X.
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: if you read the bug report you'll see the details
<Milos_SD> ikonia, I had an update today, from 177.80 to 177.82 :)
<ikonia> Milos_SD: yes ?
<AndyB> ikonia, i can log into live cd, or if you knew any webpages with instructions i could follow? i would greatly appriciate it.
<ikonia> Milos_SD: that doesn't answer my question, why do you want to update the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> !usb > AndyB
<ubottu> AndyB, please see my private message
<ikonia> !grub > AndyB
<daftykins> AndyB,  what exactly are you trying to do with a USB key installation?
<mulender> ikonia but basically it IS down to the kernel version and the distro is ared herring?
<Milos_SD> daftykins, if the module is nvidia, I tryed that... didn't work... :(
<ikonia> mulender pretty much
<daftykins> Milos_SD, why is a reboot so much to ask?
<ikonia> Milos_SD: that doesn't answer my question, why do you want to update the nvidia drivers
<slayton> how can I display the filesystem type from the command line?
<mulender> So I'm htinking when I've learn more I could choose that kernel over the default in any distro?
<ikonia> slayton: mount will show you
<ikonia> mulender: wouldn't reommend it
<Milos_SD> ikonia, becouse it was offered to me from update manager...
<mulender> Ah right
<ikonia> Milos_SD: so you've update then, whats the problem
<mulender> Yeah I supose their optimised for each set up
<juro> hi, I am mounting a ntfs drive but always belongs to root - how can I make it belong to my user?
<mulender> Good point
<AndyB> daftykins, When i install ubuntu to a usb drive, from live cd. i get "Kernal Panic - not syncing :VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)"
<daftykins> slayton you can "cat /etc/fstab" and read which file system is being mounted where
<tony_> come si installa
<daftykins> AndyB,  yeah i'm asking why you want to.
<Milos_SD> daftykins, well... I don't like to reboot... and I have some services that need to work 24/7 ...
<daftykins> Milos_SD,  then you shouldn't be running a 3D card on such a system ;)
<Milos_SD> ikonia, problem is that I needed to reboot my PC if I wanted to use them :)
<etuardu> Toznoshio: I do not have any problems in vi, this issue appears within the bash shell in gnome-terminal
<ikonia> Milos_SD: whats the actual problem, you'lve applied the driver package, it will take effect next time you reboot
<Newbe> 8.10 help no audio, no autorun program to reinstall os help
<AndyB> daftykins, I want to run ubuntu from my usb harddrive as i have windows on my internal drive.
<ikonia> Milos_SD: yes thats right, it's a running module so requires a reboot
<mulender> ikonia So how come Lenny has the Newest Kernel? I thought it was more old fashioned distro. I need to read a lot more!
<slayton> ikaros, daftykins thanks!
<ikonia> mulender: ask the debian guys
<miguel> hello
<Milos_SD> ikonia, problem is that if I install Nvidia drivers with Nvidia .run script, I can just restart X and it will work... but with drivers from repos it is not enough :)
<Toznoshio> etuardu, try installing the XFCE terminal
<daftykins> AndyB, boot a CD-R of ubuntu 8.10 desktop and plug in your USB key, then go to System -> Administration -> Create a USB startup disk. is that what you've been doing?
<ikonia> Milos_SD because they are tied into the running kernel version
<Guest95043> I am doing a proyect in GNU Radio (GRCompanion) and I have a cuestion very important
<mulender> ikonia actually i will say one thing for Debian - their hardware support is amazing. It even worked on my old 98 machine.
<ikonia> Milos_SD: if you didn't want to reboot, don't reboot
<komotheit> Hello, I would like some help relating to usplash not being able to use themes other than the default one since the upgrade to 8.10
<mulender> Ok I've got the gist ikonia thanks for your help
<Milos_SD> ikonia, I know... but I want to be able to use new version of drivers (firefox bug repaired)
<Milos_SD> :)
<ikonia> Milos_SD: then either kill X, unload the modules, do a depmod reload the new module, restart X
<ikonia> I doubt it will work peroperly due to the tie in with the kernel
<AndyB> daftykins, No i have been booting a CD of ubuntu 8.10 desktop and then clicking the install icon on the desktop, and when the partition manager loads i select the external drive, and it runs the install. i restart, select ubuntu from grub. it tries to boot and gives that error
<ikonia> Milos_SD: just wait until your next reboot
<ikonia> AndyB: read the USB info ubottu sent you
<ikonia> AndyB: it expalins the difference for a usb install
<Milos_SD> ikonia, did that... didn't worked... only if it's not "nvidia" name of the module :)
<daftykins> AndyB,  do it my way to make a self-standing bootable USB key. you can even use the wizard to create permanent storage area, or just have it as a "Live USB key"
<ikonia> Milos_SD: it's tied to the running kernel
<Guest95043> Somebody that know GNU Radio??
<Guest95043> please give me private
<ikonia> Guest95043: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuradio/
<AndyB> ikonia, Are they not for installing FROM a usb? Im installing from the live cd, i have the image burned to the cd and wish to install ubuntu onto the drive to boot into, not a live version
<Guest95043> thank you very much
<ikonia> AndyB: no, the first one is a link to install to usb
<AndyB> ikonia, Ah ok thanks will check it =]
<gaintsura> hey all, ^_^ *happily browsing without a windows connection again* w00t!
<Guest95043> but, i have seen this web, and dont help me
<AndyB> daftykins, I would rather just do a full install, I know it works, I did it on friday, but i messed up grub and had to do it again, but when i tried again i got the above error
<zsquareplusc> ikonia: are we reading the same bug report? i see someone expressing a wish, but there is no solution. the backports version is also broken. but we cal also stop this discussion, i'll have to wait..
<ikonia> Guest95043: what do you want
<ikonia> zsquareplusc don't know, I've closed the bug reprot
<CAiRO> hi
<shiMMer> hi2 guys
<CAiRO> how can i configure vim.gnome so it actually start the gui editor and not the console one?
<ikonia> CAiRO: use gvim ?
<ikonia> CAiRO: not vim
<CAiRO> ikonia: well, my editor alternative points to vim.gnome
<rbil> !scrollkeeper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollkeeper
<daftykins> AndyB,  fair enough, if you're not willing to take a known approach then i won't stand in your way.... though i would say that your problem probably stems from trying to install GRUB to the local disk despite wanting it on the key. you've probably affected your local Windows install now to try and get it working.
<Guest95043> I want help for GNU Radio Companion
<CAiRO> and i'm pretty sure that i've been using it to start gvim before
<ikonia> CAiRO: what's in that file
<Guest95043> I am doing a proyect of reception/ Transmision the OFDM
<CAiRO> ikonia: its a symlink to vim.gnome :)
<rbil> is it safe to remove scrollkeeper? seems to want to take half of gnome with it :-)
<goodmami> CAiRO, you can alias vim to gvim if you want to start the gui editor with the "vim" command
<ikonia> CAiRO: bu whawt is in that file
<daftykins> rbil, i wouldn't recommend it
<komotheit> Hello, I would like some help relating to usplash not being able to use themes other than the default one since the upgrade to 8.10
<rbil> daftykins: can it be turned off or the crontab at least?
<CAiRO> ikonia: good point, but /usr/bin/vim.gnome is a binary
<ikonia> CAiRO: ok, so it's linking direct to the binary
<daftykins> rbil, i think all it is is a function that maintains and orders help docs relating to installed software. i'm sure it can be safely avoided.
<AndyB> daftykins, thank you for the advice
<daftykins> np
<CAiRO> ikonia: yes, svn uses the editor alternative as editor for entering comments.. and i want gvim to pop up
<CAiRO> that has been working before.. i think on last friday it did work
<CAiRO> but today, it doesnt
<ikonia> CAiRO: odd
<CAiRO> ikonia: yes, and that's all because vim.gnome does start vim in the terminal
<CAiRO> i think a binary with ".gnome" in its name shouldn't be a terminal program
<cousteau> how do I use bootchart?
<uskill> Hello -- can anyone help me with a semaphore question?
<incepator__> hi
<jdsandeson> is this thing working?
<Blinny> Is there a utility similar to nice, except for network downloads? I'd like to limit a wget session to, say, 80KB/sec
<zsquareplusc> CAiRO: where how did you get the .gnome version? i just have a vim.gtk and it also starts in the console
<darkvertex> Blinny: tc?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> i'm trying to ffmpeg a file but am getting an error: Unknown encoder 'h264'
<Blinny> darkvertex: Is that user-specific? I have 20 people logged into terminals on this box.
<CAiRO> zsquareplusc: strange, i think that is a bug, vim.gnome is part of the vim-gnome package
<Blinny> Hrm. Maybe 'trickle'
<ActionParsnip> If i run: ffmpeg -formats i can see it in the list
<darkvertex> Blinny: could be configured that way if you want.
<komotheit> Hello, I would like some help relating to usplash not being able to use themes other than the default one since the upgrade to 8.10
<zsquareplusc> CAiRO: ok, now i have the .gnome, and it starts in console
<robert__> hi all, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and all non-gnome applications don't display text..
<darkvertex> Blinny: i.e. per ip addr
<Blinny> darkvertex: Thanks. I think I found what I need in 'trickle' - runs in userspace and can attach to processes.
<Blinny> darkvertex: Doesn't work - all users are on thin clients, so all applications run on the server (This is an LTSP server)
<Blinny> darkvertex: I appreciate your suggestions. Cheers.
<darkvertex> Blinny: ok. np
<zsquareplusc> CAiRO: with -g it starts as gui, but it is not blocking then, bad for svn
<jdsandeson> robert do you have an invidia g forse go?
<robert__> nvidia gforce4
<s0ullight> hello is there any way to undo the last token updates via upate-manager?
<CAiRO> zsquareplusc: yes, exactly... and i'm sure it has been working not very long ago..
<zsquareplusc> CAiRO: -f -g works but can you add options for alternatives?
<jdsandeson> robert are you using the invidia driver or  the xorg driver?
<robert__> nvidia 96 driver
<zsquareplusc> CAiRO: i never had the gui, my vim on commits always opened in the console
<jackd> hi. i have a little question about reverse ssh tunnel. the tunnel it self works very nice. but i want that the tunnel destination is not restricted to localhost. instead it should be accessable to all host in my local network. does someone know how to realize it?
<CAiRO> zsquareplusc: i don't think so.. i could add a short batch script which actually calls gvim... so i could work around the problem but ideally i wouldn't have to do that
<joachimATjku> does anyone know how I can edit the mouts in my "Places menu" in gnome
<CAiRO> zsquareplusc: yes, i've explicitly configured my editor alternative to start vim.gnome
<CAiRO> zsquareplusc: what does yours point to?
<calum> A couple of people (whom I do not think are in channel atm) advised me to edit my 000-default file to enable the webserver to be like subdirectory of /home.
<zsquareplusc> jackd: see -g option, however that may be insecure if your network has untrusted users
<jackd> zsquareplusc: testing right now. thank you very much
<jdsandeson> I have the same problem i have a g force 4 go same chip just in a laptop i disable the driver and evrything works ok except 3d when i want to run 3d i enable the driver use it and then disable it again
<calum> I have also edited an apache2 file but I cannot have done it properly as no subdirectory has appeared :}
<zsquareplusc> CAiRO: now that i installed vim-gnome, the alternative was automatically updated to vim.gnome.
<robert__> jdsandeson, any ideas why?
<calum> I have installed a webserver using tasksel.  How can I make the document root a subdirectory of /home ?
<jdsandeson> Well The invidia driver is written for many cards and is propriatary some cards work b etter than others
<robert__> jdsandeson, right.. so we should just wait for a new version?
<zsquareplusc> calum: so you probably have apache2. and why not use /var/www?
<jdsandeson> in my case there are several glitches
<calum> I want to be able to access it as calum rather than as root :)
<calum> I am the only user of the machine
<zsquareplusc> calum: adduser calum www-data  and you can
<jdsandeson> no the g force 2 and 4 are obselete need to get an fx 6200 or above
<komotheit> Hello, I would like some help relating to usplash not being able to use themes other than the default one since the upgrade to 8.10
<calum> Where do I do that zsquareplusc?
<calum> Where do I type in adduser calum www-data?
<robert__> jdsandeson, maybe I'm buying a new card soon anyway
<zsquareplusc> calum: in a terminal with sudo, or use the user management tool in system->admin
<s0ullight> alt f2 gksu
<jdsandeson> at least you can darn thing is soldered down to my laptop
<calum> Ok - so if I type that into terminal, it should work - I do not have to go to a particular directory or anything to do that?
<robert__> jdsandeson, that sucks.
<robert__> well, thanks for info
<s0ullight> jdsandeson, with some heat you should be able to get it out
<jdsandeson> robert do you know how to turn the invidia driver on and off?
<robert__> yes
<robert__> hardware drivers
<zsquareplusc> calum: no. it just addds yourself to the group www-data. that means that you can access files owned by that group can be manipulated by you. the web server also has this group so you can do the same things as the webserver
<jdsandeson> The only time i use it is for google earth
<calum> ty zsquareplusc :)
<robert__> for me, gaming and desktop effects
<robert__> too bad, I'm gonna have to turn it off all the time :(
<robert__> hope it works with wine then..
<robert__> bye
<jdsandeson> it should just might have to tinker around with which win version you are emulating
<robert__> xp
<robert__> ah ok
<robert__> ill see then
<robert__> thanks for info, bye
<jdsandeson> later
<jackd> hmm. ssh tunnel is still local only. i can see it with "netstat -anp --inet". my specified port is bound to 127.0.0.1 :(
<PietroComo> hi
<PietroComo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<komotheit> Hello, I would like some help relating to usplash not being able to use themes other than the default one since the upgrade to 8.10
<calum> zsquareplusc: I still cannot edit the /var/www files without being root :(
<calum> I must have misconfigured something when I tried to change the document root.
<livindaylight> hi
<livindaylight> has anyone here heard of xmind? http://www.xmind.net/
<Elijah_Frost> Good evening ladies and gentlemen. I have an Ubuntu 8.10  computer, let us call it "Main Computer", and Windows XP computer, let us call it "Game Station". Main computer is connected to ADSL modem so it has good broadband connection. The question is: what is the most effective (and a simple) way to share this internet connection with my Game station (Windows XP machine). I'm thinking about VPN at the moment
<livindaylight> I was wondering whether someone can help me install it?
<ecasseano> 123
<Ax-Ax> what can i do if a process doesn't stop?
<livindaylight> Ax-Ax, kill it
<calum> zsquareplusc: Do I need to change permissions on /var/www to let me edit it as calum?
<livindaylight> Ax-Ax, System > Administration > System Monitor
<jackd> if it has a guy -> type in konsole "xkill" and klick on the window of the tool you want to kill
<Ax-Ax> livindaylight: i mean, when i kill it, nothing happens
<jackd> a GUI i mean :)
<SlimeyPete> Ax-Ax: kill -9 it
<livindaylight> Ax-Ax, have you tried force-quuit?
<simplexio> Elijah_Frost: transparent bridge
<Mrokii> hello, I wondered if anybody in here can help an almost complete linux-newbie with making the 8.04-livecd work on an iMac G3
<Ax-Ax> SlimeyPete: -9 did it :)
<darkvertex> Ax-Ax: kill -KILL (process id)
<simplexio> Elijah_Frost: assumint htat you 2 network card in main computer
<calum> I want to be able to edit files on my ubuntu webserver without being root.  How do I do that, please?
<Gandhi> I'm having trouble connecting to a wireless network using the network manager that comes with 8.10. I can connect to the network using Windows from the same computer and from Xubuntu on a different computer, which is why I think the network manager in 8.10 is the problem. Any suggestions on how to procceed would be greatly appreciated.
<itona> hi there... how can i enable the email notifier without having evolution running?
<jackd> calum: chmod a+w the.file
<simplexio> Elijah_Frost: or just google ubuntu internet connection sharing and use that NAT guide
<ompaul> calum, edit them as yourself and put them somewhere to be moved to the root of the server by a process in cron or else type sudo cp *.html /var/www/.
<calum> just the file and not the directory, jackd?
<Elijah_Frost> simplexio: thank you, will do
<jackd> dir will also work
<komotheit> Hello, I would like some help relating to usplash not being able to use themes other than the default one since the upgrade to 8.10
<jackd> calum: not sure. simply test it :)
<calum> Before I fresh installed ubunutu ibex, I had hardy heron and I was able to edit files as user in /var/www without difficulty.
<Toznoshio> Gandhi, use wicd instead f netw mgr
<calum> Would I need to do that every time I edited a file, ompaul?
<Gandhi> Toznoshio : How do I do that? Is it already installed or should I download it now and save it to a USB key?
<Toznoshio> Gandhi, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Gandhi> Toznoshio:  (I'm using Windows right now but will have to reboot to load Ubuntu)
<calum> I think I need to reinstall the webserver and then try to apply the advice from this room again :)
<ompaul> calum, if it is updated often then you should write it locally and have cron cruise by every five minutes and pick it up and drop it off wherever
<ompaul> calum, ehh sudo apt-get remove --purge apache
<calum> ah that sounds easier than I feared, ompaul - the apt-get part :)
<Gandhi> Toznoshio : correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that guide assume I'm able to connect to the internet?
<ompaul> calum, assuming you installed it with synaptic or apt-get
<ompaul> calum, if not then you may have some nasty problems on your hands
<calum> I did it with apt-get :)
<calum> I did it using tasksel
<Toznoshio> Gandhi, yes, or else you can download the .deb on another PC
<jayde_drag0n> okay i have a weird problem, i just upgraded to intrepid ibex about 4 hours ago.. now when i goto watch videos either with totem or vlc, memory spikes to 100% this problem did not exist before the upgrade, can anyone assist?
<sint> hey, how to stop a module from loading at boot time?
<calum> I reckoned that tasksel would set it up for me as it ought to work without my breaking it during installation :-)
<DualWolf> Hi guys, this is my first time using IRC.  I have a question, is there something I should do to ask a question?
<ryuho-eeepc> i'm having trouble with SCIM not giving me an option other than English.. I have enabled other languages in the settings but still no luck
<Toznoshio> sint, with "modprobe -r"
<ryuho-eeepc> can anyone help me
<jeaton_> what's a good program to convert avi, mp4 and etc. to dvd format?
<zsquareplusc> calum: sorry, was afk. no you don't need to change permissions of /var/www when you added yourself to the group. however you may need to re login once to make the group chnage apply
<Jaffarkelshac> DualWolf: simply ask the your question
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: you could try re-installing vlc and trying. Or reboot before anything else.
<Cige> so I have an occasional problem, sometimes my caps lock key toggles so that when the light is on caps is off and when the light is off caps is on
<sint> Toznoshio: ya, this remove a loaded module, but it will be loaded next time i boot up my system. is there a way to prevent this?
<alarond> DualWolf: yeah. ask.
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: if the problem was with vlc it wouldn't extend to any video player would it?
<Toznoshio> sint, only by recompiling the kernel
<jackd> zsquareplusc: i fixed it. if you have the same problem like me one day, you should append in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config "GatewayPorts yes" :)
<gnutron> calum: why would you un-install apache if you want to use it?
<DualWolf> I recently installed ibm5250 from IBM and when I use Shift F9 in the application, it sends the application into la la land.  Is there a special function in Ubuntu 8.10 that I need to disable for it to work in the application?
<calum> ah :)
<Cige> I dont know much about program, how would I toggle the light without toggleing caps
<sint> Toznoshio: really? i'm having a generic kernel. i never compiled it myself
<calum> I think I may have misconfigured a file in it the setup of it gnutron :)
<gaintsura> hey all, I've got ics setup via firestarter from my ppp device to eth0, but its not showing that any connection from the computer at eth0 is connecting to anything, does anyone have any ideas?
<quizme> hello
<Toznoshio> sint, then you're better off blacklisting that module
<quizme> there is a shitload of people here
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  no. a possible reason wud be incorrectly configured video codecs. are you using g-streamer sets? if yes, then go to synaptic, uninstall, re-install. better to re-boot system before this tho'.
<sint> Toznoshio: how?
<gnutron> calum: I see... well you don't want to change permissions unless you want a very vulnerable server.
<Cige> How would I go about changing the light for the caps lock key when it becomes stuck in the opposite position, eg. when the light is OFF it types in caps
<Cige> just sort of annoying
 * Gandhi1 is Gandhi, who timed out.
<darkvertex> gaintsura: have you enabled ip_forwarding?
<calum> I am the only person that uses this machine and it is just for testing before putting onto the internet that I use it, gnutron.  The rest of those on the network are family.
<ryuho-eeepc> what's the default foreign language input method  program for ubuntu (gnome)?
<Toznoshio> sint, for an example, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
 * Gandhi1 Kicks Gandhi in the nuts. Timeout already.
<sint> Toznoshio: ok, thanks :)
<Bart_> Hi hi , can someone tell me how to fix the "opening 0 items" problem/
<gaintsura> darkvertex: I thought I had... perhaps not, how can I check?
<DualWolf> For ibm5250, I was able to use Shift+F9 on ubuntu 8.04 and I was wondering if this has a special function in 8.10 that needs to be turned off.
<Cige> How would I go about changing the light for the caps lock key when it becomes stuck in the opposite position, eg. when the light is OFF it types in caps
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: i'm not sure what sets i'm using.. i followed "how to" instructions when i went to install the codecs previously.. so i don't remember what i typed.. and whatever they were, at the time i was under a fresh 8.04 install which has been less that 2 months ago because i got my new computer then (this one)
<calum> It is not like I am in an office.
<darkvertex> try cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<DualWolf> On the net, I found a bunch of stuff about some rain effect with Shift+F9 but nothing else.
<Gandhi1> So, right, same problem; I am able to connect to the wireless network through windows on the same computer, and Xubuntu on another, but not through Ubuntu 8.10. I think the network manager is to blame. I need a solution that includes me saving something to a USB key or something.
<quizme> anybody use fc2 here ?
<quizme> is ubuntu 8.10 good for server side ?
<alarond> Cige: lol. nice problem. :) did you try enabling caps lock LED in BIOS?
<Jaffarkelshac> DualWolf: the rain effect is if you have compiz enabled.
<gaintsura> darkvertex: all that returned was '1'
<ne2k__> Cige: there's a command line program, can't remember the name
<zsquareplusc> quizme: for a server you might consider 8.04/hardy as is has longer support (LTS) but both work fine for servers
<zsquareplusc> ne2k__: setleds?
<quizme> zsquareplusc: thanks. no cpanel though right?
<Cige> ne2k__: can you at least point me in the right direction?
<DualWolf> Hi Jaffarkelschac!  I am not familiar with compiz, is this something that I need to turn off?
<Bart_> Nobody knows how to fix it?
<darkvertex> gaintsura: ﻿ then it has been forwarded. Do you have masquerade on your iptables rules?
<zsquareplusc> quizme: cpanel?
<Jaffarkelshac> so when you press shift f9 do you get the rain effect? DualWolf
<gaintsura> I disabled all my iptables rules except for whatever firestarter set
<jayde_drag0n> ne2k__: dumb question, but in windows you can pull up an on screen keyboard, can you do the same in ubuntu? and if so, if you have caps lock ON there and it was OFF on your keyboard.. would the lights have switched?
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  okay. Go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager. you'll be prompted to give your password
<DualWolf> I tried Shift+F9 outside of the ibm5250 application to see if it has a special purpose, but it didn't do anything that I noticed.
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: done
<gaintsura> darkvertex: I did not see masquerade on my iptables rules.
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  then at the search bar, type in 'gstreamer'
<alarond> are they installed?
<quizme> zsquareplusc: yeah
<Cige> it's not a bios problem because it normally works, it just happens occasionally, usually when i've been working on a paper for a few hours
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: some are, yes
<darkvertex> gaintsura: you could also check route -n to see if routing enabled to diff networks
<Jaffarkelshac> by default that key combination does not do anything except when configured in ccsm DualWolf
<Cige> so I'm inclined to think that it is a software problem
<klync> how can i save the state of aptitude before running `aptitude keep-all`, in case I want to restore it or just review the state?
<Gandhi2> ARGH. If anyone replied to my question I missed it. Could you re-paste it?
<DualWolf> Hmmp.  I also tried tn5250, which is an open source version of the emulator and that doesn't work either.  Which leads me to believe it's an Ubuntu thing.
<DualWolf> I sent a request to IBM for assistance with no replay and I need this to keep a Linux only workstation at home.
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: do i uninstall all of them?
<alarond> no no
<gaintsura> darkvertex: heres the pastebin from route -n and sudo iptables -L http://pastie.org/334018
<Jaffarkelshac> i am not sure i get your problem, is the shift f9 supposed to do something that its not? DualWolf
<darkvertex> gaintsura: let;s see
<DualWolf> Shift+F9 is needed to debug application on the AS/400, iSeries, System i, IBM i; whatever the name of the month is...
<DualWolf> When I try to execute this key combination, the emulator just runs like it's doing something, but never returns user interface control.
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  okay. i'll ask you to re-install a common plug-in set. that'll do a fresh install.
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  open the terminal.
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: okee dokee.. opening the terminal
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: sudo apt-get install what
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Cige> oh well, it doesn't really matter because I can just typr lowercase with the caps light on
<Jaffarkelshac> i am not sure how to help then, i am not familiar with this emulator, but shift f9 does not do anything special in ubuntu unless configured to do so  DualWolf
<Shark_7-11> Hi. I have a smartphone running WM6, is there a way to get/sync my contacts on it ?
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  su
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  and sudo apt-get install mpg123
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: some were already at their newest versions, and so weren't re-installed.. is that okay?
<alarond> This would enable most of the popularly used codecs in the Totem Movie player which uses the GStreamer framework to play audio/video files.
<DualWolf> Well, thanks for your feedback.  I'll follow up with IBM to see if they could help out.  I'd hate to have to dual boot on Windows for a single app....
<jeaton> what's a good program that will allow me to covert avi and other formats over to dvd and burn them?
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: the second one.. same.. already at its newest version
<Jaffarkelshac> DualWolf: by they way, did you install this app from ubuntu repo
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  that will not do. the prior installations have to be overwritten. please go to synaptic, uninstall the gstreamer codecs, then re-install.
<DualWolf> I just did a fresh install on Ubuntu 8.10 and didn't monkey around too much with the settings, so everything should be at default setting with Shift+F9 and it doesn't work on ibm5250 or tn5250.
<darkvertex> gaintsura: I don't see any gateway to 10.6.x.x. Besides do you own the entire 168.254.x.x net? I'm assuming this is meant to be your local network right?
<DualWolf> No, I downloaded from IBM.  Converted the rpm to deb with alien and installed that.
<Jack_Sparrow> DualWolf not the best choice
<DualWolf> With tn5250, I used apt-get
<darkvertex> gaintsura: where are the clients located? what ip addr?
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: since i do not know the names of every codec, do i just uininstall the ones that said "already at newest version" or uninstall everything that says gstreamer
<Maria-ES> Hello everyone, I was wondering - why does ubuntu have openarena version 0.7.7 when it has few servers and version 0.8.1 is out? Just curious =)
<gaintsura> darkvertex: 10.6.x.x is my external connection, and 169.254.x.x is my internal network (eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> DualWolf I have not worked on an as-400 in ages, but there were some keyboard tricks we had to use with some termnal emulators
<DualWolf> Why is that not the best choice Jack_Sparrow?
<wolfdart> I did a filter on FlexRSS (Deluge's plugin) for the Dexter show, but the filter match the "normal Dexter" and the "720p Dexter". I need get off the "720p"! So?
<Dabbu> in synaptic if i search something..even though the name exist it will show no result...any help ?
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  'already at newest version'. after that, type the commands into terminal again.
<gaintsura> wolfdart: search "Dexter" AND NOT "720p"
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: okay
<DualWolf> Jack_Sparrow, yes I am very familiar with those.  Most commonly it's the enter key.  I tried checking the keyboard maps for the function keys and they all seem legit.
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<zsquareplusc> Dabbu: sont use the quicksearch field and make sure it is empty
<gnutron> Dabbu: be sure the 'All' sections are highlighted in the left pane, then search.
<alarond> jayde_drag0n:  incidentally, which application is showing the 100% memory usage? like, what's the message like?
<Dabbu> gnutron: i do that br quick search show no result..
<darkvertex> gaintsura: IMO you should use 192.168.x.x for you internal net. Your ppp is directly connected to the internet right?
<joshua__> hi
<gaintsura> yes, ppp is directly connected
<Green_if_it_was_> who ia joshua?
<joshua__> this is cool
<Jaffarkelshac> there is a tn5250 in the repo, i assumed that is the one you tried or was that also a rpm from ibm DualWolf
<joshua__> sorry, just testing this out.
<DualWolf> That's disappointing.  IBM boasts Linux support, but it's disappointing.  This isn't the first time.
<darkvertex> gaintsura: so where is this 10.6.x.x located?
<Green_if_it_was_> josh woolems?
<joshua__> no, joshua wells
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gaintsura> darkvertex: 10.6.x.x is given from ppp0
<joshua__> so, what is the general topic of discussion?
<saurabh> how can i use my webcam in ubuntu
<wolfdart> gaintsura, Hmm, doesn't match! The filter to all Dexter is "dexter.%sx%e". The "dexter.%sx%e AND NOT 720p" doesn't match the "normal Dexter"! =/
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: did not fix the problem
<saurabh> how can i use my webcam in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__, please see my private message
<saurabh> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<joshua__> sudo apt-get install cheese
<gnutron> Dabbu: click on 'sections' click on 'all' then do your search.
<saurabh> yes
<joshua__> i am gonna go, this was just a test to see what it does.
<jason_> v
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: what message?? i open a movie.. currently i chose pushing daisies.. it opens in totem, like it always has.. but now instead of being smooth .. the video is choppy.. and the memory bar is maxxed
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: i have system monitor in my top panel
<gaintsura> darkvertex: am fixing the internal network address now, hold please =)
<darkvertex> gaintsura: great. I'll wait ...
<gaintsura> thanks
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: okay. run any media. while running, type 'top' into the terminal
<DualWolf> I used "apt-get install tn5250" to install the tn5250.
<optx> hi does anyone here got x-fi extreme audio on ubuntu 8.10 running ?
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: it should show the % memory usage of that process.
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: totem cpu% 87.5  mem% 9.2
<DualWolf> Is there a better way to convert rpm for install on ubuntu than alien?
<ikonia> DualWolf best not to use rpm's at all
<khakane> is there a decent command line app to post to usenet with?
<ikonia> khakane pine can do usenet I think
<gnutron> khakane: slrn
<bazhang> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.132-3.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 755 kB, installed size 3292 kB
<DualWolf> Then, maybe a request from IBM for a deb package might be the way to go?
<gaintsura> darkvertex: ok, I changed them on both the windows box (192.168.1.3) and my box's eth0 (192.168.1.2)
<bazhang> khakane, pan
<quizme> good night
<bazhang> oops terminal
<DasEi> !compile | DualWolf
<ubottu> DualWolf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gaintsura> but still, to no avail, I have no connection on the windows box
<gnutron> khakane: slrn is a command line usenet reader, easy to setup, pan is a GUI reader.
<lasivian_> I need a version of Newsleecher for Ubuntu
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: which is expected. top shows the correct usage and 9.2% is fine.
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: one thing has changed tho.. now VLC is not at the top, and it wasn't choppy.. BUT i would like to fix totem if i can
<YlandeFaran> I want to convert many .bmp files to .jpg. I rather not write the names of each and every one.
<peter_> Good afternoon from Spain everybody. I have a question relating to Intrepid Ibex and the veeeeery sloooooow ripping of cds....Anyone else had the same issue?
<darkvertex> gaintsura: see if you can ping both boxes to each other
<YlandeFaran> How can I make a smooth command to do this?
<gaintsura> ok, hold
<DualWolf> Compiling from source.  I was hoping this wouldn't be an all day project.
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: it is expected for totem to use between 85 and 95 percent of the cpu?
<Photoguy> What is that bots name?
<Scunizi> ubottu
<DasEi> !brain | Photoguy
<gaintsura> darkvertex: ping failed on both sides
<ubottu> Photoguy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: u said 9.2 right?
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: 9.2% of mem.. not of cpu cpu varied between 85% and 95%
<danielbw> i am having problems controlling the drag selection in openoffice
<danielbw> it won't stop when i want it to
<kevin__> YlandeFaran: you should check out imagemagick
<danielbw> i mean openoffice calc
<danielbw> i am using xinerama and four heads on the system
<kevin__> YlandeFaran: specifically the mogrify command. it'll convert multiple images to another format with one command, renaming them too
<darkvertex> gaintsura: so how are the hardware setup? I mean both boxes are connected to a switch/hub? And your linux box directly connected to the modem?
<gaintsura> darkvertex: linux box directly connected to usb adapter (ppp0), ethernet crossover cable from linux box to windows box
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: what is the PID of the process?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: now that we did those installs i know the problem was combined codecs/players.. NOW the problem is specifically a player problem.. totem.. totem uses a crap ton of processor  and VLC is only using like 10-18%
<darkvertex> gaintsura: I see. How does route -n look on the linux box now?
<skorasaurus> hi, how do I request that a package from jaunty (which has bug fixes) is released as an update to intrepid ?
<tobor> hi, I have system (LTS 6.06) thats takingn 1:40 seconds to do the "mounting root file system" step at boot time.  IIRC this is much longer than it used to be.  Does any have an idea what it might be?
<peter_> Anyone help me with the cd ripping problem? please feel free to pm me if you think that it would spoil the rhythm of the open channel
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: 12958
<gaintsura> darkvertex: http://pastie.org/334041
<ikonia> skorasaurus as jaunty is not released yet you won't be getting any backports
<DualWolf> Thanks for your feedback. I was hoping for a special Shift+F9 answer, but no luck.  I'm heading over to IBM.  Thanks!
<ikonia> tobor slower response to dhcp, fsck,
<DasEi> peter: which app do you use ?
<peter_> I¡ve been using rhythmbox
<tobor> ikonia: its got a static IP.  AFAIK its not doing any fsck.
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: we'll renice the CPU priority of the process to 19. type 'r' in top. then u'll be asked to specify a renice value. put 19.
<DasEi> peter: try k3b ,also see:
<DasEi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ikonia> tobor usb devices taking a moment or two to discover
<peter_> and I have the same prob with 64 bit and 32 bit, also hardy. Curiously suse 11 works just fine, but I can't stand kde4.1 yet
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: totem shows 4.7% on my machine. lol, the usage IS over the top!
<DasEi> peter: sudo apt-get install k3b
<ne2k__> rhythmbox. seemingly great music player. but when I copy an album from a CD to my library, and then play it back, it has gaps between the tracks. I thought this was the 21st century?!
<tobor> et multihost on
<peter_> same prob with k3b too.....I wonder if its a kernel issue?
<darkvertex> gaintsura: that looks better. But if you still cannot ping from the linux box to the windows one, then maybe you should check your crossover cable first
<gaintsura> its a brand new cable
<Jack_Sparrow> gaintsura what did you use to bridge the connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaintsura Firestarter is popular for that purpose
<gaintsura> I'm using firestarter to share the internet from linux to the eth0
<nax> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: okay.. was it suposed change?
<azexian> ﻿hello, I'm getting this really annoying issue trying to get 3 monitors going. I've enabled the onboard gpu (as well as a normal gpu) and both display in lspci, without the onboard one enabled I can get a picture between the two on the normal gpu, with the onboard enabled (and setup in xorg.conf) it just loads up black, I can't ctrl+alt+f1 (or any others) and the only thing I can do is restart,, where can I see what's goin
<ne2k__> gaintsura: you can't ping either one from either side? have you checked software firewall settings?
<gaintsura> darkvertex: I use firestarter for sharing, and guarddog to maintain iptables, but currently guarddog is disabled
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: yes.
<gaintsura> ne2k__: yes, iptables on my side is clear, and there is no firewall on the windows system
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: i think i'll just give up, uninstall totem.. and set all the videos to open in vlc.. but thats really a band-aid.. BUT if i don't see a problem anywhere else.. its a band-aid i can live with
<DasEi> peter: could you paste your /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: you should check with iptables -L that the iptables is actually clear
<ne2k__> gaintsura: have you got the netmasks set correctly?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: what is the output of arp -a?
<darkvertex> gaintsura: I think the cilprit may be the cable itself. The cable (assuming its a category 5/6 type) should have a certain reverse sequence of colors.
<gaintsura> its got a couple of lines in it ne2k__, but I can flush them.
<peter_> sure dasei, but I thought that dma issues are no longer addressd thorugh hdparm?
<darkvertex> *culprit
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: hang around IRC. you
<ne2k__> gaintsura: not if you're happy that they are not interfering
<gaintsura> darkvertex: I'll double check that
<alarond> jayde_drag0n: you'll get a more wise ubuntu-guide soon. :)
<ne2k__> gaintsura: are you actually getting a link light on the NIC at both ends?
<gaintsura> yes
<gaintsura> firestarter wont start unless both connections are active
<gaintsura> and windows says its connected
<DasEi> peter: though I mostly still use hardy, my ibex doesn't do so, very slow dma is an idea
<ne2k__> gaintsura: output of mii-tool?
<azexian> ﻿I've got a problem trying to get 3 monitors going, I've setup xorg so it longer gives an xerror, but it just shows black on all screens when I startx now, the xorg log is error free, what else can I do?
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: you were fine.. i just lack patience LOL.. cuz its either that or reinstall 8.04 and say screw ibex.. cuz this is the 2nd time i've had major issues with it on a system
<da_> what MP3 players work with Linux
<skorasaurus> so, i just wait for jaunty for the fixed bug ?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: have you got more than one nic in each machine? have you definitely set the IP on the right nic?
<gaintsura> sudo mii-tool: eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<LjL> !players > da_    (da_, see the private message from ubottu)
<ryuho-eeepc> i can't type japanese with uim (anthy) in xchat, but I can on other stuff.. anyone know what to do?
<gaintsura> no multiple nics in either one
<peter_> Well lets ahave a look anyway, DasEI, or should I say "the egg"
<ne2k__> gaintsura: output of arp -a?
 * thebinz is back (gone 21:19:51)
<DasEi> peter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<gaintsura> ne2k__: no output of arp -a
<Jack_Sparrow> gaintsura You dont have two nics in your ubuntu box?
<Neon_Stig> hey guys.. was wondering if I can get some help with installing ibex on an existing partition.. I've had a google and read and, with my raid setup it looks over complicated, and I don't want to loose what I have so,
<gaintsura> no
<ne2k__> gaintsura: have you changed the MAC address on either machine? do they have the same mac address?!
<jayde_drag0n> alarond: thank you for helping tho
<gaintsura> its a usb adapter thats ppp0, the nic is for the ics
<Lancelot> do I need a special computer to use MythTV? (the tv aspect)
<gaintsura> ne2k__: no, and no
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<egoflux> can itunes import playlists from amarok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancelot the short answer is no
<ne2k__> gaintsura: open two terminals side by side; run "tcpdump -n -i eth0 arp or icmp" in one "ping x.x.x.x" in the other
<ne2k__> gaintsura: where x.x.x.x is the IP of your windows machine
<Lancelot> okay, thank you, jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<darkvertex> ne2k__: gaintsura has trouble pinging between his two boxes
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancelot see also linuxmce
<Lancelot> okay, thanks ;)
<ne2k__> darkvertex: I know. that is why I am trying to help him diagnose where the problem lies
<ne2k__> darkvertex: what did you think I was talking about?
<ryuho-eeepc> i can't type japanese with uim (anthy) in xchat or firefox, but I can on other stuff (gedit).. anyone know what to do?
<darkvertex> ne2k__: if ping doesn't work, then it is superfluous to run tcpdump IMO
<gaintsura> ne2k__: when I ping I get this: PING 192.168.1.3 (192.168.1.3) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<ne2k__> darkvertex: no
<gaintsura> and the first terminal (tcpdump) showed nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> ryuho-eeepc Are you running eeebuntu or regluar ubuntu?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: and arp -a shows nothing?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: are you running tcpdump as root?
<ryuho-eeepc> umm jack-desktop eeebuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ryuho-eeepc> do i not have some installs
<Jack_Sparrow> ryuho-eeepc Our japaneese channel may be of more help with that particular problem
<ne2k__> darkvertex: it helps to know whether arp requests are being sent or not, and whether the reply is being received. quite a lot happens between typing ping and an ethernet frame coming out
<Neon_Stig> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an existing partition on a raid setup? I've tried the regular installer and it only recognises the two hard drives not the 3 partitions,
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ryuho-eeepc> Jack_Sparrow, but it's input for japanese, not the whole OS being japanese
<darkvertex> ne2k__: your right on that, my mistake
<ne2k__> darkvertex: np. I do this stuff for my job ;-)
<dual> I'm having a problem with my microphone
<tonyyarusso> My Gnome battery status panel applet and 'acpi -V' disagree on the time remaining, but claim the same charge percentage.  I believe acpi's estimate to be more correct.  How can I sync them?
<dual> I can hear it on my loudspeakers, but I cant record it
<darklord> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> ryuho-eeepc they would still be more likely to know..  or the people at EEE that created your version of Ubuntu
<azexian> hello, I'm having problems getting 3 monitors working, xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/f7bc71285
<darklord> ola
<ryuho-eeepc> ic, thx
<darklord> brazilian?
<JustAnotherMark> Hi peeps. I'm trying to connect to a wireless network using Ubuntu 8.10 but failing. I am currently connected to the wireless network through windows on the same PC, can also connect to the network using Xubuntu. For this reason I thing the network manager is at fault and should try downloading a new one, save it to a USB key, install it and then try connecting again. Does anyone have any...
<Neon_Stig> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :)
<JustAnotherMark> ...suggestions with respect to this?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dual> Does anyone know why I can hear my microphone from the speakers, but not record what I hear?
<ne2k__> dual: the playback control and recording control are separate. you need to enable the microphone in the recording control to have it recorded, and in the playback control to have it come directly out of the speakers
<rafting> How do I check what I need to get wireless working? It is very annoying not be able to have internet in Ubuntu since it makes changing other stuff very hard when I constanyl ahev to reboot and change to Vista.
<rafting> wtf!?
<rafting> How do I check what I need to get wireless working? It is very annoying not be able to have internet in Ubuntu since it makes changing other stuff very hard when I constanyl ahev to reboot and change to Vista.
<FloodBot1> rafting: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JustAnotherMark> rafting: I'm feeling that pain right now :s
<dual> me2k_: Is that in the Alsa Mixer?
<ne2k__> dual: any mixer will have both
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting Please watch the repeating and dont swear , even in shorthand
<rafting> flood?
<rafting> w
<egoflux> ubuntu didn't automatically install the wireless drivers??
<egoflux> that sux
<DasEi> !patiene | rafting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiene
<rafting> When I boot up Ubuntu and turn on the wireless it gets reecognized, it finds the netwrok and asks for authentification but then it never gets the key.
<azexian> anyone? need some help getting 3 monitors going, currently just get black on all when I start (no xerrors) xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/f7bc71285
<egoflux> ahh
<rafting> so what is ther error then?
<Jack_Sparrow> egoflux Even ubuntu cant install a driver if it does not exist
<ne2k__> rafting: you said the exact same thing twice in a row with "wtf?!" in between, in the space of about ten seconds. that's flooding
<gaintsura_> arrggg
<JustAnotherMark> egoflux: There are wireless drivers and a network manager but it doesnt work properly. It's restricting the secruity protocols and not letting me connect.
<DasEi> !patience | rafting
<ubottu> rafting: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<egoflux> rafting, check that you're using the correct WEP
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting turn off security and see if you can connect.  SOme of the cards are marginally supported and will not do wep/wpa
<DasEi> !wireless  | rafting
<rafting> bot i didnt flood everything flooded
<ubottu> rafting: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rafting> how?
<gaintsura> ne2k__: I've missed the last 6 minutes of conversation if you've said anything
<egoflux> check the router settings
<rafting> how do I turn of the security?
<JustAnotherMark> egoflux: It's not the router. I can connect through windows and through Xubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting You did flood..  I know you are stressed, but take a breath and have some patience
<JustAnotherMark> egoflux: Just not Ubuntu 8.10
<dual> me2k_: I found it, but is there a way to remove all the background noise?
<DiiPhantom> how do i mount an .ISO image in ubuntu?
<gnutron> rafting: try here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gaintsura> 'Screw patience... I'm going out to kill something'
<egoflux> rafting, well that depends on the router you have
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<egoflux> rafting, are you at home?
<DiiPhantom> thank you
<jeaton> what's a good program that will allow me to covert avi and other formats over to dvd and burn them?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<egoflux> if not, then ask IT
<Jack_Sparrow> !devede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<Jack_Sparrow> drat..  who knows how to spell it
<dual> My microphone makes a lot of background noise. Is there an easy way to remove it?
<Hikefu> !devedee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devedee
<Jack_Sparrow> !deveede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deveede
<JustAnotherMark> !devide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devide
<JustAnotherMark> :< hehe
<rafting> yes at home
<Photoguy> *divide
<joachimATjku> how can i edit mount points in the gnome menu "Places"
<Jack_Sparrow> !find deved
<ubottu> Found: devede
<Jack_Sparrow> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<Hikefu> !devede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<egoflux> rafting, on a browser   192.168.1.1
<JustAnotherMark> So... erm. Anyone know a way to replace the wireless network manager in Ubuntu without being connected to the internet? (ie download another one somewhere else?)
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL Y bad, sorry, I started it..
<Photoguy> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<egoflux> if you've never used the router settings the password is admin
<azexian> anyone? need help getting 3 screens going, xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/f7bc71285 results in 3 blanks screens, no errors
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: happens to get a factoid wrong... doesn't mean everyone else should immediately follow suit
<egoflux> go to wireless and look at the secutiry settings
<fasta> Does hibernation already work on $NEWHARDWARE? And if so, how does it work?
<joachimATjku> how can i edit mount points in the gnome menu "Places"
<da_> What MP3 player works with Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> fasta: "it depends" is always the answer.  Works fine on my Eee PC with ubuntu-eee tweaks (no idea if any of those affect hiberation).
<joachimATjku> da_: amarok
<DasEi> ﻿joachimATjku:you can either mount dev's manually or change fstab
<da_> okay, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> da_ almost any that are seen as a removeable drive..  aka.. the cheapies all seem to work
<darkvertex> gaintsura: does your cable has the same sequence of colors on both ends?
<incepator__> da_; Rytmbox
<DasEi> ! mp3 | da_
<ubottu> da_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tonyyarusso> da_: The Cowon line works like any USB mass storage device, and supports Ogg Vorbis and FLAC.  http://www.cowonamerica.com/
<da_> okay ty
<fasta> tonyyarusso: I thought all the shiny features would work on new hardware, but I just tried it and it didn't seem to go and hibernate. The screen went off, but the machine was still on.
<DasEi>  da_: amarok, vlc
<fasta> tonyyarusso: the machine should power down, right?
<joachimATjku> how can i edit mount points in the gnome menu "Places"
<tonyyarusso> fasta: yup
<DiiPhantom> can i just burn it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> joachimATjku See what they told you above
<fasta> tonyyarusso: is there anything that one should configure in the BIOS or whatever?
<gaintsura> darkvertex: no it doesnot, the orange and green are swapped
<DiiPhantom> i mean burn the .iso in linux?
<Hikefu> joachimATjku, make bookmarks in nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> DiiPhantom right click iso and write to disk
<tonyyarusso> fasta: not generally - check Launchpad and the forums for kernel bug reports for your model and see if anyone else has a reported a solution.
<macjason0607> guys .. there a very easy to setup vnc server that dosen't require a lot of configureing ??
<joachimATjku> Hikefu: id rather prefer a "menu entry" in the Computer section
<da_> okay ty
<fasta> tonyyarusso: yes, I already see there is a bug reported, and that guy even upgraded his BIOS.
<DasEi> ﻿DiiPhantom: u can use k3b for that , amongst others
<DiiPhantom> i mean not burn it as data, burn it so it can boot from it
<DiiPhantom> ty DasEi
<DasEi> np
<Jack_Sparrow> DiiPhantom yes, right click
<DasEi> !burn > DiiPhantom
<ubottu> DiiPhantom, please see my private message
<scientes> te fwbuilder package in intrepid is ancient
<darkvertex> gaintsura: that's good. but the tcpdump and arp commands return no result? that's weird. do you have a cable tester nearby?
<DasEi> md5sum > Dii
<fasta> tonyyarusso: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/219675 <- very long list
<scientes> and doesnt have ipv6 which releases do
<gaintsura> darkvertex: no I don't
<tonyyarusso> fasta: then just subscribe to the bug so you know what happens with it
<DiiPhantom> ty ty ty
<cody> Does anyone know a good software KM switch that works between Ubunto and Windows? Is there one?
<Jack_Sparrow> scientes the repos will never have the current releases
<Jack_Sparrow> cody KVM, I use a belkin
<DasEi> cody : KM switch ?
<joachimATjku> Hikefu: there are allready mount entrys in the Places menu under "Computer" ...want to know where they come from...i.e: where can i edit them
<scientes> but it wal released over 3 months ago
<Jack_Sparrow> joachimATjku and we said  FSTAB
<Jack_Sparrow> scientes if you want to discuss it.. try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkvertex> gaintsura: could borrow another crossover cable from someone? that would help, for comparison sake.
<cody> Keyboard/Mouse only, Treats multiple computers as seperate monitors connected to one machine essentially. eg. you can move your mouse off the left side of the screen to another monitor with windows on it and use it there
<scientes> k
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: hey there!
<joachimATjku> Jack_Sparrow:  /etc/fstab does not show these entries ....allready looked it up
<Seveas> hi
<zsquareplusc> cody: x2vnc/x2x/win2x is a software solultion if you have 2 mionitors but like only one kb and mouse
<tonyyarusso> cody: synergy might do that
<cody> zsquareplusc: I'll take a look, I'm just looking for a KM, not a KVM :)
<fasta> tonyyarusso: how long does hibernation take on $newhardware?
<Lancelot> vlc is having playback trouble, any ideas?
<DasEi> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: I just reqd codys last post ,there's a soft-solution ??
<ne2k__> darkvertex: tbh, almost all NIC these days are auto-negotiating, so it probably wouldn't matter if it was a straight cable. mii-tool is reporting there is a link anyway
<fasta> tonyyarusso: Imagine 2GB of RAM being used.
<tonyyarusso> fasta: depends on the speed of your hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<darkvertex> ne2k__: ahhh, I guess I'm old school (in a bad way :()
<fasta> tonyyarusso: can I query that information somewhere?
<DiiPhantom> im used to chat with webcam, does amsn have webcam support?
<fasta> tonyyarusso: I didn't build this machine.
<cody> Searching for Synergy KM pulled up a good list on wikipedia, Here's the link for anyone interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KM_software
<afallenhope|work> DiiPhantom,  yes it does
<DiiPhantom> how come i dont see it? where is it? :)
<ne2k__> gaintsura: you have a weird problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<gaintsura> darkvertex: all I have is patch cables
<ne2k__> gaintsura: the problem appears to be software related, as you say that tcpdump is reporting that no arp or icmp packets are being sent in or out
<ne2k__> gaintsura: try running the tcpdump again and then try pinging from the other end
<fasta> tonyyarusso: ok, how long does it take on your machine?
<truent> anyone else have a problem in hardy heron with xbox 360 wired controller not working anymore?.. used to be supported by xpad.. now not so much it seems
<tonyyarusso> fasta: lshw might tell you something about the drive.  For me it's probably like 10-15 seconds.
<truent> or anyone know it works in ibex?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: failing that, try "tcpdump -n -i eth0" to show all traffic going in and out
<ne2k__> gaintsura: (not just arp and icmp)
<ph8> can anyone tell me how i can install my own gnome-screensaver?
<gaintsura> ne2k__: yes, I know its a weird problem, I had it working before but that was wifi to ethernet, this is ppp to ethernet, which I haven't tried before
<gaintsura> ok, hold on ne2k__
<afallenhope|work> has anyone had any success with a nVidia GeForce 7300GT for Dual Monitor (split)? perhaps compiz?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: it seems that the internet connection sharing is not the issue. you just can't get from one machine to the other.
<zimbres> in what directory a file will be generated for printing?
<slayton> is there any reason to believe that a 64bit raid array would have problems if mounted under a 32bit os?
<slayton> a raid array created under 64bit
<ne2k__> slayton: what is a 32bit os?
<tonyyarusso> slayton: I don't think so.  Filesystem *should* be the only issue.
<Marky> Would anyone happen to have any sugestions for replacing the wireless network manager in Ubuntu 8.10? It needs to be something I can download and then transfer using a USB key
<tdreyer1> is there any reason i cant (or shouldn't) install a program from source to my /home/me/whatever folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<slayton> ne2k__, 32bit vs 64bit os?   the standard OS is 32bit and the newer oses are 64bit
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<fasta> tonyyarusso: it's a WD3200AAKS-7 , but I cannot find the datasheet for it.
<gaintsura> ne2k__: ok, now that tcp command is actually turning out information when I ping from the windows box
<ne2k__> tdreyer1: you can quite happily install programs into your home directory. I used to do it all the time on shared PCs at college, so I could compile my own software and run it on any college PC
<ne2k__> gaintsura: can you pastebin the output, please?
<gaintsura> sure
<tdreyer1> ne2k__: awesome, thanks!
<sipior> tdreyer1: as long as you don't mind fetching updates for it manually, and assuming it does not have a truckload of library dependencies. it can be handy, especially for keeping multiple versions for testing purposes.
<zimbres> in what directory a file will be generated for printing?
<tdreyer1> sipior: thanks, good points
<ne2k__> tdreyer1: basically every program that's half-way decent has a script called "configure" in the root of the source archive, and you should study the options to that to work out what you need to do. normally you can just set PREFIX=/home/me. if you need to compile against custom libraries, for example, you should change LIB_DIR (I think it's called that) to /home/me/lib/ etc.
<Photoguy> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gaintsura> ne2k__: http://pastie.org/334092
<ne2k__> gaintsura: remind me which ip is which?
<SamuraiSW> does anyone know if firefox encrypts the saved passwords
<karan> can someone help me here wid some proxy settings ??
<gaintsura> ne2k__: 192.168.1.2 is linux, 192.168.1.3 is windows
<tdreyer1> ne2k__: gotcha, thanks
<gaintsura> brbish
<CelticLord> le peuple :)
<slayton> if boot a 32bit liveCD what will I have to install to read a raid array created under 64bit ubuntu?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: in both cases this is the tcpdump output from the linux box? you haven't run tcpdump on the windows machine?
<afallenhope|work> has anyone had any success with a nVidia GeForce 7300GT for Dual Monitor (split)? perhaps compiz?
<karan> help needed wid sum proxy settings ..
<gaintsura> ne2k__: no, I have not run tcpdump from the windows machine
<dominic_f> afternoon/morning.  Can anyone suggest a preferred wasy to do some outbound traffic shaping in 8.10?  I *assumed* i would use ipfw but this appears no longer to be part of the default repositories.  Is TC the way to go?
<karan> neone ??
<Ralesk> hi; does anyone know where I could look at ubuntu/debian package definitions?  kinda like the source rpms for fedora and opensuse.  I definitely do not mean a packaging tutorial, nor do I mean the installable binary packages.
<gaintsura> karan: it may help if you spoke halfway proper english =)
<Manther> Hey guys, I'm an Ubuntu newbie and need a bit of technical help...
<karan> giantsura: sure ... thanks neways ...
<dominic_f> karan - what help do you need?
<roadfish> does any Ubuntu media players handle iPod videos?
<joachimATjku> Anybody here who knows how i can edit the System default mount points under Gnome Menu => Places => Computer => WinPartition / DataPartition (want to add a new one)
<Manther> Everytime I run the Update manager is says: E: 'dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Manther> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.'
<ne2k__> gaintsura: well we can tell that linux is correctly sending out arp who-has messages, and that windows is responding. this proves the cable is good. linux, however, then appears to be ignoring that and not sending the ping. and from the other way round, linux does not appear to be responding to windows's arp who-has
<afallenhope|work> roadfish, have you tried vlc
<karan> giantsura : i'm stayin in a hostel ... so the servers would'nt let us log into orkut n other sites ...
<gaintsura> ne2k__: how do I flush IPtables again? I think this could be part of that
<gaintsura> karan: hidemyass.com
<afallenhope|work> gaintsura, sudo iptables -F
<gaintsura> thanks
<Manther> Help? I tried running 'dpkg --configure -a' in a terminal but  it says I need superuser rights...how do I get that?
<ne2k__> gaintsura: I'm pretty sure that linux has some sort of software situation that is stopping network traffic. try completely clearing all iptables rules in all tables
<slayton> Does anybody know if the liveCD can mount Raid Arrays?
<Hikefu> Manther, run the command in the terminal to correct the problem. Sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ne2k__> afallenhope|work: does that clear all tables or just the filter table?
<Hikefu> Manther, sudo I mean
<afallenhope|work> ne2k__, it's to flush all the tables
<karan> giantsura : i tried using proxy sites but it prompts that you are attemptin to open a url translation site ..
<Manther> Hikefu: Ok I'll try it
<Hikefu> Manther, sudo dpkg --configure -a will do the trick.
<tonyyarusso> slayton: not without a bit of work, but it's technically possible.
<karan> giantsura : can't i install some app maybe or change some settings of the web browser ?
<roadfish> afallenhope: ok, I'll have to give vlc a try. I was debating downloading a large iPod video (on dial-up) ... I suppose that I should download something smaller from YouTube first. I tried a year ago but all I got from mplayer was some randomly-colored blocks.
<slayton> tonyyarusso, what packages would I need to install?
<ne2k__> afallenhope|work: the docs says it clears all chains in the selected table, and that without a -t option, it will select the filter table. so presumably it won't clear chains in the nat, mangle and raw tables
<edju> dumb question of the month time -- is it possible to format an ipod fat32 under linux?  (ducks and hides).
<ne2k__> I need to go home, so if I was helping you, sorry, I can no longer continue.
<karan> giantsura : u there ?
<knut> anybody know a good guide for installing global menu on 8.10?
<ne2k__> karan: lol, it's gaintsura, not GIANT-SURA!
<olimpico> Hello, I just installed intrepid on my EEEPC
<olimpico> Everything works except the wireless
<olimpico> But the card is recognized
<olimpico> THe module is loaded
<karan> gaintsura : u there .. ?
<olimpico> But how do I tell that to the network manager in Gnome?
<karan> ne2k_ : thnx budd..
<dominic_f> anyone got a suggestion for the best  approach to traffic shaping outbound from an Intrepid install?
<tonyyarusso> slayton: mdadm for sure, but beyond that I don't know.  try /msg ubottu raid
<afallenhope|work> ne2k__, -F, --flush [chain]
<slayton> tonyyarusso, thanks
<tonyyarusso> olimpico: Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes if you haven't already
<karan> gaintsura : what if i install some app. maybe or change some proxy settings of my browser ?
<Manther> Hikefu:Thanks, it worked!
<Maveas> A good screen recorder to make a movie etc. a video guide how to install or program etc. ?
<olimpico> I already did, I installed the EEEPC-intrepid kernel
<olimpico> The wlan is recognized
<Manther> Hikefu: Ahh, now it says that I have 'broken' an update or something like that and I need to use the 'broken filter'... :(
<olimpico> The problem is that the network manager in gnome doesn't noticed
<karan> need sum help with the proxy settings ... neone there .. ??
<dominic_f> what help do you need karan?
<olimpico> How do I tell the Network Manager in Gnome that the Wlan is working?
<Manther> Karan: What help do you need?
<dominic_f> snap
<SamuraiSW> Is there a roboform program for linux?
<karan> dominic_f : i'm connected to the net via our hostels server ... n i can't open sites like orkut or any proxy sites ...
<afallenhope|work> has anyone had any success with a nVidia GeForce 7300GT for Dual Monitor (split)? perhaps compiz?
<zimbres> in what directory a file will be generated for printing?
<karan> manther : i'm connected to the net via our hostels server ... n i can't open sites like orkut or any proxy sites ...
<ne2k__> afallenhope|work: and?
<Photoguy> !language support
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Photoguy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Photoguy> Idiot bot!
<MrCollins> I have 2 things I need help with.  I have a dvd of some home movies I need to edit. it is in DVD format. What is the best way for me to A: convert the dvd files to a format that can be edited and converted to avi and to rip the audio from the dvd? All I need is a good howto. Can someone point me to a good howto on this? I am running Intrepid 8.10
<dominic_f> karan - what proxy sites are you trying?
<Hikefu> karan, you can install https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/125
<karan> dominic_f : which ever i try to open .. it displays a page " The site u r tryin to acess is an url translation site " ..
<chfwiggum> !kerberos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos
<MrCollins> !video editing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing
<MrCollins> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<karan> Hikefu : thnx .. i'll give it a try ..
<Kotleta> ku
<Ax-Ax> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MrCollins> ardchoille, hi
<Hikefu> karan, there are sites like freeproxyserver.net that might help too. You just input the sites url and go from there.
<MrCollins> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<afallenhope|work> has anyone had any success with a nVidia GeForce 7300GT for Dual Monitor (split)? perhaps compiz?
<karan> Hikefu : when i try that .. it displays a blank page sayin that the site u r tryin to acess is a url translation site ...
<SamuraiSW> is there a file eraser for linux?
<ardchoille> MrCollins: Hi :)
<SamuraiSW> sorry a wipe utilitiy
<LjL> !info wipe > SamuraiSW
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<LjL> !info shred > SamuraiSW
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in intrepid
<MrCollins> ardchoille, how have you been?
<balle_> how do i activate the virtual desktop in wine?
<LjL> SamuraiSW: oh, there's also "shred" anyway, but not sure which package it's in. just type "shred" on your console.
<Photoguy> How do I quickly switch between typed languages?
<nei1> has anyone else had a problem updating fiesty? basically the fiesty directory at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ has disappeared. Same problem with other mirrors.
<karan> Hikefu , can u help me configure the switch proxy tool ?
<dominic_f> karan - sounds to me like you're on someones private network (did you say hostel?).  If they don't want you to access certain sites then I'm not sure I feel comfortable helping you bypass it..... Sorry :-)
<afallenhope|work> karan, it literally says: "The site U are TRYIN to acess is an url translation sit"
<sysdoc> !host file
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host file
<sysdoc> 1host
<sysdoc> !host
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host
<gaintsura_> errrrrrg
<gaintsura_> ne2k__: did you see my last messages?
<MrCollins> ardchoille, do you do any video editing?
<jonicache> yes fallen hope
<karan> dominic_f : they don't let u open orkut or even facebook ...
<ardchoille> MrCollins: no
<gaintsura> karan: maybe you should just deal with it and go down to the local library
<balle_> does anyone know how to activate the wine virtual desktop?
<DiiPhantom> anyone knows how to install xfire in ubuntu?
<dp> I'm trying to use soundconvert.pl (from the soundconvert package) in 8.10, and it keeps telling me that these perl modules that are required are not installed, even though they are.  a friend on 8.04 doesn't have this problem.  can anyone help?
<sysdoc> Hey guys I need to tweak how my box accesses a domain while the DNS propagates. In Windohs it is the host file what is the equivelent in Linux?
<dominic_f> sysdoc - /etc/host
<sysdoc> dominic_f, thanks
<Hikefu> karan, give me a sec. i might have a workaround.
<j0nr> evenin
<mudit> how can i scan which package using a port ?
<j0nr> evenin
<dominic_f> sysdoc - sorrry   .... /etc/hosts
<karan> gaintsura : see on  windows u can install a software to bypass it ... what can i do on ubuntu ?
<sipior> mudit: we talking network ports here?
<mudit> yes
<sysdoc> dominic_f, got it thanks
<j0nr> when rebooting ubuntu, keyring thingy keeps wanting my old password to unlock network manager... why is this and how can i correct it, as sometimes i reboot remotely. Thanks
<sipior> mudit: the -p switch for netstat will show that, though you'll need to have root privileges
<edju> in order for amarok to recognize an ipod, is it necessary for the ipod to be formatted fat32, or will enabling HFSPLUS in the kernel do it?
<mudit> tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN      6031/jsvc   ?
<jimi_> hello
<sipior> mudit: 6031 is the process id
<gaintsura> karan: same idea.. there is privoxy/tor/vidalia for both windows/linux, and there are sites like hidemyass.com
<karan> giantsura , proxy sites don't open ...
<mudit> so what can be the package ?
<jimi_> i've got a light problem with cron and ssmtp. Somebody can help me ?
<j0nr> when rebooting ubuntu, keyring thingy keeps wanting my old password to unlock network manager... why is this and how can i correct it, as sometimes i reboot remotely. Thanks
<sipior> mudit: once you have the process name, try searching for the package with dpkg -S <program name>
<savant> What's a dvd-ripping utility similar to Apple's handbreak, on ubuntu?
<savant> Preferrably gtk centric
<balle_> how can i run my other partion (windows) in a virtual desktop under intrepid ipex?'
<gaintsura> ne2k__: when I turn off firestarter, flush iptables and restart firestarter it fills the iptables with a ton of rules
<balle_> how can i run my other partion (windows) in a virtual desktop under intrepid ipex? i'm using wine
<sipior> savant: i believe the handbrake people just released a gui version of their tool for linux
<sysdoc> balle_, vmware server...
<mudit> i wonder what is jsvc
<gaintsura> !info jsvc
<ubottu> jsvc (source: commons-daemon): wrapper to launch Java applications as daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2~svn20061127-9ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 96 kB
<gaintsura> ^_^
<dp> !info soundconvert
<ubottu> soundconvert (source: soundconvert): convert compressed sound formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.40-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 72 kB
<balle_> sysdoc: you can't do it in wine or what?
<afallenhope|work> has anyone had any success with a nVidia GeForce 7300GT for Dual Monitor (split)? perhaps compiz?
<sysdoc> balle_, ummm no. VMWare
<balle_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Xubu> Hello Again
<balle_> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<balle_> !QEmu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<BenAshton24> hi
<dominic_f> second !Virtualbox
<Xubu> Does anyone know how I debian from hard disk can install without CD?
<sysdoc> balle_, booting the windohs partition really isn't a good idea. Better to create a VM of the Windohs install and then boot it the usual way
<sipior> Xubu: the debian folks have tons of documentation on non-standard installs at their web site. best to start there, i think.
<balle_> sysdoc: yea i know, it is to try to salvage my windows partition because it is a bit f'ed up
<limecat> is there a way to have a folder shared between linux and windows, but with one subfolder different on each?
<jonicache> yes lime cat
<Xubu> Can you give me a link miss them if you want to supior Easter?
<Arron> When you download a program and its in a .jar format how can you install that into the system like a .deb file rather than just running it directly?
<sysdoc> balle_, then use the VMWare Converter to create the Vm of the Windohs install >> http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<balle_> sysdoc: thx i think that will cover it greatly!
<sysdoc> balle_, I just did this method and it worked great
<sysdoc> Running XP in a VM as we speak
<balle_> sysdoc: thx i'm trying it out now
<Arron> Arron: When you download a program and its in a .jar format how can you install that into the system like a .deb file rather than just running it directly?
<sysdoc> balle_, have any questions just pm me
<Arron> Hello??
<limecat> jonicache: how would i do it?  what im trying to do is have World of warcraft work on both vista and linux, but i need one settings file to be different, the settings are stored in a settings folder
<balle_> sysdoc: great thx and is it free btw? i see the user registration
<Arron> :-X
<devcow> after updating von 8.04 to 8.10 my skype application crashes when i use the video feature. without it no problem. anybody an idea?
<Arron> OMG HELLO REPLY REPLY REPLY!
<Arron> When you download a program and its in a .jar format how can you install that into the system like a .deb file rather than just running it directly?V
<sipior> Arron: can you find the exit on your own?
<Arron> 1437 in the chat room and no one can respond?
<sipior> limecat:
<zsquareplusc> Arron: no one probably has an answer... well i don't have one. you can put it in /usr/local/bin and write a wrapper to start it.
<sipior> Arron: no one knows the answer, or no one cares about your question.
<Scunizi> limecat: most settings on linux for your install stuff are in hidden directories in your /home directory.. Open Places>Home and then ctrl+h to reveal the hidden directories.. they start with a period (.)..
<Arron> Oh how kind :D
<Arron> I dont really care about you but anyway I shall have a try
<Arron> What is a wrapper
<limecat> Scunizi: i know where the settings file is, its stored in WoWinstallfolder\wtf\account.wtf
<zsquareplusc> !who | Arron
<ubottu> Arron: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sipior> limecat: i don't see how you could do what you ask.
<Arron> Oooh okay
<Arron> Im new you see to Linux im a windows.com person
<limecat> is there a way to make transparent folder links so that MOST of the subfolders are shared, but the main folder and the settings folder were stored on the linux drive?
<sipior> limecat: both the exporting system and the remote, mounting system need to agree on the contents of a filesystem. you might be able to trick your linux install with symbolic links.
<zsquareplusc> Arron: a wrapper would be a 2 line shell script with #!/bin/sh and java -jar your.jar  as contents. that in /usr/local/bin and you can run your program as a command
<sysdoc> Arron, welcome to the real world, lol
<mikethk> I just dl and extracted songbird but i dont know how to install it?
<unop> Arron, you'll need to create a .deb package - see the Debian Package Maintainer's guide
<Arron> unop THANKYOU :D
<dmsuperman> Is there a command-line way to connect/configure a PPTP VPN connection for Ubuntu? I wnat to connect to work.
<Scunizi> limecat: sorry joined the channel late and didn't have access to any of your previous posts..
<Arron> smart alicks :d
<unop> Arron, not being funny - but that's where you need to look
<Arron> I know
<Arron> I am
<Arron> Im being serious saying thankyou
<al3x-admin> Hi all, I have a problem with the KBluetooth4 package. I open konsole, and run it, but it just crashes with signal 11 (SIGSEGV). I'm on Kubuntu 8.10 amd64 + 2.6.27.10-generic + KDE 4.2 beta1
<juanez> Arron: you dont install jar files
<Arron> Wowa Ubuntu sure aint user friendly
<juanez> Arron: not in linux, and not in windows
<Arron> I know you dont
<macjason0607> hmm..
<Jaffarkelshac> Arron: what program are you trying to install?
<macjason0607> im getting tired of kubuntu
<macjason0607> to many bugs
<Arron> It was phex
<macjason0607> any one agree ?
<juanez> Arron: so why would you want to create a .deb of a jar?
<juanez> Arron: there's no point in doing so
<Arron> Well the program wont run without the multiple .jar fiels in the folder
<juanez> (as there's no point in creating .exe files of java jar files eihter.. :S )
<Arron> *files
<Scunizi> Arron: for someone weened on linux I suppose Windows would be viewed as no user friendly
<Arron> I want it all together like an exe
<Scunizi> *not
<Arron> Windows not user friendly? thats insane
<juanez> Arron: well, that's not how java works. not in linux, and not in windows
<juanez> Arron: however, you can create a sh wrapper script
<Jaffarkelshac> have you tried wine with phex for windows Arron
<Arron> Yess I am aware thankyou I know you can extract jar files then compile them again?
<unop> juanez,  that's like saying - there's no point in creating a .deb file for any package .. a .deb gives you the advantage of using the contents as a package that can be maintained by APT
<Arron> Wine I havnt although I have heard of it
<juanez> Arron: well, most likely they are already compiled. a JAR file is most often a zip archive of compiled java classes
<Arron> I have always been with windows you see so Im just trying something different but the majority of programs are not for linux :/
<pneves> Hello everyone, I'm having some trouble with clutter gtk. It won't work in a firefox plugin window. The refresh doesn't work. It only shows the first frame and then freezes. Could someone  tell me what I could do to resolve this. The same code works fine in a regular app just not in firefox.
<juanez> Arron: there sure are alternatives though ;)
<Jaffarkelshac> i use wine with utorrent it works fine, not sure about phex never used it Arron . I am sure there alternatives to the programs you want.
<limecat> Arron: i may be wrong, but dont you typically just install java and then doubleclick the jar?
<Arron> Like frostwire and all that yeah
<Arron> I dont like using them "top" known p2p programs
<Scunizi> !p2p | Arron
<ubottu> Arron: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Scunizi> not to mention Transmission
<Arron> I just would like to use my usuall windows application in linux maybe I should give wine a try right? But I dont really want this I want native apps form ubuntu
<NoSound321> Hello. I have an issue with Pulseaudio, it's working incorrectly. Is there a way to disable Pulseaudio and work through the default alsa driver?
<juanez> Arron: maybe you shoudl stick with windows then?
<limecat> Arron: it depends.  If you MUST have windows programs but want linux, wine is fine for many things'
<juanez> NoSound321: yes :)
<Arron> Yeah but I want to use linux
<Arron> well not forever but get knowledge
<limecat> but native is generally "better", it works easier, its auto updated, etc, and doesnt break when wine gets bugs'
<juanez> Arron: so stop trolling and use Wine or a linux alternative application
<NoSound321> juanez yaay, help me plz :)
<Arron> how am I trolling??
<limecat> juanez: i dont think hes trolling
<joshritger> is there a value I can edit in the configuration editor that will speed up the autohiding of a panel
<Arron> Hmm thats a Im fed up cant be bothered talking line
<juanez> NoSound321: uhm, lemme see what i did
<sipior> limecat: regarding your earlier question, you could probably set up your linux WoW install to look at a local directory, and then create a series of symbolic links from this configuration folder to the real installation, mounted on the windows share. the only directory that would not be a symbolic link would be the configuration directory you want.
<Jaffarkelshac> Arron its unlikely you will get exactly the software you want with native apps for ubuntu. i even have virtual xp to run some apps (channel 40d and veoh...etc) try wine if does not work you search for more
<sipior> limecat: that *should* work...
<Arron> mhm yeah okay
<ChaosTheory_> Hello. I am wondering, what is the replacement for nm-applet under TTY? How can I use it?
<Arron> Im installing wine now I also wanted to try out osx on a pc
<limecat> Arron: what program are you trying to run anyways
<Arron> Well I guess office will be easy with wine right?
<limecat> office MAY work'
<Arron> Then phex and just see what will work
<Arron> Why is there a chance it wont?
<Arron> I thought it emulates windows?
<limecat> Arron: i recommend openoffice or another alternative unless you HAVE to use office--theres a chance because wine isnt perfect
<Jaffarkelshac> 2007 not soo much, i use openoffice Arron
<Arron> Open office yeah but it looks urgrr ugly and untidy and crap
<limecat> wine is in development constantly, and generally works well, but some programs dont work
<Arron> not very professional
<Arron> thats what ubuntu seem to look childish
<chfwiggum> anyone got some preferred links to howtos about kerberos krb5, por favor? tia
<Arron> oh a quicky aswell how do I find memory cpu usage?
<joaopinto> Arron, on the terminal run: top
<Jaffarkelshac> if i may ask, why do you want to use ubuntu anyway, you seem so resistant to anything thats not windows. you can use top in terminal or gnome-system-monitor
<sysdoc> Arron, System>Administration>System Monitor
<Arron> Im not resistant Im just confused really I feel like an idiot I would speak to over the phone trying to fix there pc
<juanez> Arron sure is trolling
<Arron> ? Why do you keep saying that im new I have no idea am I breaking a rule?
<limecat> Arron isnt trolling, quit being a jackass juanez
<sysdoc> lol
<Arron> you crazy as a wedge!
 * sipior goes for popcorn
<CaMason> Is anyone able to get some kind of terminal bell working when using ubuntu via virtualbox?
<Jaffarkelshac> it just takes time to get used to ubuntu and its apps Arron
<juanez> [19:29:14] <Arron> not very professional
<juanez> [19:29:30] <Arron> thats what ubuntu seem to look childish
<limecat> juanez: your comments dont help.  Hes new from windows and learning the ropes, and youre being hostile
<Arron> I agree :)
<amortvigil> can i make vmware starting a virtual pc in unity and with the startup in background?
<juanez> fine. enjoy the ride
<Jaffarkelshac> did wine help with your phex problem
<douwei> does anyone know what you have to do to get sound working in ubuntu through virtualbox
<Arron> Im going to download it now and figure the setup out Im just looking at system monitor atm
<limecat> i dont think alienating people who are giving ubuntu a shot is helpful for the community
<sipior> limecat: let it go.
<zsquareplusc> douwei: it works for me, when i enable sound for the virtual machine and select pulseaudio as driver
<Arron> oh sorry if Im asking to many questions :(
<Arron> I tend to do that alot
<Jaffarkelshac> thats what this is for
<Photoguy> How can I tell if my Ubuntu is the 64 bit version?
<douwei> how do you select pulseaudio for the driver?
<sysdoc> Asking questions, lol for shame!
<zsquareplusc> Photoguy: run uname -a
<Photoguy> From terminal?
<zsquareplusc> Photoguy: is there a x84_65 or i686? yes in  a terminal
<Arron> well then I was using a synth app but the sound wasnt coming through I didnt see any setup options to configure a soundcard yet rythm box runs fine
<Iesos> Want to know how to add an existing user to an existing group in a commandline
<Iesos> preserving old groups
<Photoguy> It says command not found
<zsquareplusc> Iesos: adduser user gorup
<MBuntu> hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu, but my monitor says "out of range" after switching to X.
<Scunizi> douwei: before trying to mess with ubuntu's sound setup make sure that you have virtualbox set to pass sound from a vm to your system.. #vbox is a good channel for vbox support
<zsquareplusc> Photoguy: "uname -a"  or "uname -m"?
<Photoguy> neither
<Photoguy> Work
<Photoguy> "bask: command not found:
<Photoguy> "
<Iesos> zsquareplusc, nope, just gives me the help?
<Arron> has this version of ubuntu fixed the issues with the nvidia graphics card
<Arron> driver
<xat_> does anyone here have an idea of how to create a static /dev setup rather than relying on udev on boot?
<zsquareplusc> Photoguy: you have a gnome-terminal open with a user@machine$  prompt?
<Photoguy> ues
<Arron> I installed it on my laptop but I had graphics card issues and had to manuall command
<jimmy__> hi guys, I am trying to set up tv-out. I have ubuntu 8.10. It is working, but not showing th entire screen on the TV, something to do with resolution? Any thoughts? Thanks!
<Photoguy> *yes
<Arron> yay :) good
<Photoguy> Oh, I have sysinfor
<Lancelot> what's the best video player for ubuntu? VLC doesn't really work for me...
<juanez> Lancelot: mplayer is good
<Arron> vlc is the best
<Photoguy> it says...i486
<ikonia> Lancelot: try some see which work for you
<juanez> Lancelot: xbmc is a great app too
<Jaffarkelshac> gnome-mplayer Lancelot is my weapon of choice
<zsquareplusc> Iesos: it works for me. you need to run the tool with sudo (as root).
<cristimarineru> m player ( my opinion
<gaintsura> hmm, I have my firewall setup to allow icmp ping requests to be sent to the internal network, but its still rejecting them...
<Lancelot> okay, thank you guys :)
<Iesos> zsquareplusc, yes, I did...
<juanez> xbmc is really slick too. but more like a media-pc-app
<Arron> setting up gmail on evolution imap.gmail.com right?
<ikonia> gaintsura: drop the firewall and make sure it's your firewall thats causing hte issue
<ikonia> Arron: gmail has the settings on the website
<zsquareplusc> Iesos: if it prints help, something on the command line is wrong. did you also look at the man page? "man adduser"?
<Jaffarkelshac> is there anyway to install the previous version of vlc, this new on in ibex is not very good.  (black screen at video startup, terrible when searching with status slide)
<ikonia> Jaffarkelshac: not really
<MBuntu> is there any chance to start the non-graphical installer from the desktop-cd?
<ikonia> Jaffarkelshac: packages are built to be "current" wit h the current version
<ikonia> MBuntu: no
<joaopinto> MBuntu, there is no text installer on the desktop cd
<Arron> okay shall check them out
<Jaffarkelshac> ah well, i will stick with gnome-mplayer
<juanez> Jaffarkelshac: not w/o a great deal of pain im afraid
<Huffameg> hi! i have a problem playing videos in my browser.. normally it works allright (youtube, surfthechannel etc) but on certain sites all I get is a black square saying (no video).. anyone who knows what the problem might be?
<kansan> question:
<Photoguy> i486 means 32 bit?
<MBuntu> is there any chance to change the xorg-settings after booting the life system?
<magdale> hi...can u help me? fsck.ext3: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdc1...what mena???
<juanez> Jaffarkelshac: you could remove it, and build an older version from source, or "manually" install the older .deb
<ikonia> Photoguy: it does
<kansan> is there a gui diff tool for ubuntu hardy?
<ikonia> MBuntu: sure
<ikonia> kansan: gdiff
<MBuntu> ikonia: That sounds good
<zsquareplusc> Photoguy: i dont know where you would get 468 (and not 386 or 686) but yes, thats 32 bits
<ikonia> juanez: you can't install the older deb
<TJ-42> my typing in firefox 3 in ubuntu 8.10 64bit has decided to be backwards... what might cause this?
<Jaffarkelshac> that would be too much trouble, i have an alternative working for me juanez
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: why do you want 486
<juanez> ikonia: really ?
<ikonia> juanez: nope, dependencies won't match,
<cristimarineru> did someone know if videomate u900 ( usb tv tuner ) its compatible with ubuntu 8.10 ?
<calc> intrepid OOo 3.0.0-6ubuntu0intrepid1 being built atm, will be uploaded in a few hours
<juanez> ikonia: you can hack the dep's
<forester> Hi, does ubuntu >=8.04 support a Dell wireless 1395 802 11g mini card? Is there a list of supported hardware? Thanks!!
<ikonia> juanez: no you can't
<ikonia> juanez: you have to rebuild them
<juanez> ikonia: but of course, you may be out of luck if they *really* mismatch
<zsquareplusc> ikonia: i want what? i just never saw 486 in the output of uname recently
<joaopinto> kansan, try xxdiff
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: because there is no 486 kernel
<gaintsura> ikonia: I disabled the firewall and ping is still timing out /giving 'destination unreachable'
<ikonia> juajoa better option
<ikonia> gaintsura: so you know it's not the firewall then
<kansan>  ikonia doesnt exist; do you mean mgdiff?
<chfwiggum> !krb5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krb5
<ikonia> kansan: there is a tool called gdiff, may not be in the repos
<zsquareplusc> ikonia: right, so if he wants to know which arch he is running, 486 is not the answer..
<ikonia> zsquareplusc: no it's 32bit
<Arron> Correct me if im wrong but ive heard its possible to run osx apps on linux? as it uses the same kernal?
<Jaffarkelshac> forester: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ikonia> Arron: doesn't use the same kernel
<ikonia> Arron: os X apps are not intended for the linux desktop target
<Arron> so theres no way?
<forester> Jaffarkelshac: Thanks!
<joaopinto> Arron, no
<limecat> Arron: osx uses a bsd kernel, linux doesnt'
<limecat> i think
<Arron> grr It sounds stupid but osx apps are pretty cool the only way to run them seems to be spending a fortune on a mac or running osx on a pc that ive never had any luck with
<joaopinto> limecat, linux is a kernel it does not "use"  a kernel ;)
<ikonia> Arron: OS X is for mac hardware
<Arron> you can emulated it thought as its possible to run it on a pc
<Arron> its been done
<ikonia> Arron: thats illegal
<Arron> educational wise
<Scunizi> Arron: to see lots of what's available with just a couple clicks go to System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager... in there you can look at everything that has been prepackaged for Ubuntu and also search by keyword or by catagory.. It's nice to cruz it occationally.
<ikonia> illegal
<limecat> Arron: i think youll find that many linux apps are cool as hell too ;) check amarok, or compiz, or any gpanel apps
<ikonia> Arron: education doesn't make it legal
<Arron> does it matter as long as your learning?
<Scunizi> yes
<Arron> im sure most kids are going to go out and buy windows
<Arron> be reasonable
<Jaffarkelshac> what is the channel for ubuntu bot that suggest apps? i cant remember
<joaopinto> ikonia, is is not that clear that it is illegal yet, that is still on courts and there is no decision, anyway, this is turning offtopic :)
<ikonia> Arron: it matters because it's illega, so please stop talking abou tit
 * Scunizi is learning how to break into houses with practice.. that legal because I'm just learning.
<zsquareplusc> Jaffarkelshac: bestbot in #ubuntu-bots ?
<Arron> flipping heck
<Jaffarkelshac> thats the one zsquareplusc
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks
<Arron> over 60% of windows is pirated
<ikonia> Arron: enough
<ikonia> Arron: it doesn't change anything
<Arron> did you know and a fact pirc
<Arron> *piracy helps?
<Arron> large organisations
<ikonia> Arron: am I not being clear about sayign "stop"
<WANNABE_> hey, i have windows in momment but i want install ubuntu mas i dont care remove my windows partition to install ubuntu how i need make?
<Arron> ikonia *kiss*
<ikonia> Arron: ?
<Arron> you need some love
<Arron> so im giving it to you
<BenAshton24> hi
<joaopinto> WANNABE_, you just need to use the desktop cd, and select to use the entire disk on the partitioning phase
<Jaffarkelshac> they have volume lincensing for organisations arron
<scientes> should i upgrade my router/server to  intrepid?
<Scunizi> Arron: you're pushing it..
<Scunizi> scientes: from what?
<Arron> Im sorry but since I came on your so vicous and attacking limecat seems to be the only helpful one!
<scientes> hardy
<BenAshton24> hi
<ikonia> Arron: no-one is attacking you
<joaopinto> scientes, that is your decision :) if it  is running fine there is no reason to upgrade, assuming your are using hardy which is LTS
<zsquareplusc> scientes: hardy is LTS, so if you dont like upgrading every 6 moths, stick with hardy for a server.
<Arron> I see why people dont use ubuntu the support is dreadful!
<Scunizi> scientes: hardy is LTS.. if this is a production machine no.. if you're just playing around .. go for it.
<Arron> your like omgggg illegal etc etc
<Arron> omg troll
<Arron> etc
<high-freq> lol
<Scunizi> !ot | Arron
<ubottu> Arron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joaopinto> Arron, actually you are misinformed, a lot of people use Ubuntu, because they can get real support here, instead of random chat about macosx :)
<Arron> im not a mac user anyway!
<high-freq> is it bad to have 2 wireless nics workin at same time on same puter on same router?
<scientes> how do i unpeg packages from the command line
<juanez> ... :)
<joaopinto> high-freq, as far as I know there is nothing "bad" on that
<psusi> high-freq: it doesn't seem like it would be at all useful to do
<joaopinto> scientes, unpeg ??
<DjViper> scientes: unpeg?
<Scunizi> scientes: unpeg?
<DjViper> LOL
<zsquareplusc> scientes: dpkg -i *.deb?
<scientes> lol, unlock the version
<DjViper> tar -zxvf *.tar.gz
<DjViper> oh
<high-freq> ya logged in and both nics decided to login to router lol...i mean i can shut one off but didn't know when pulling up firefox or irc which nic its using
<Jaffarkelshac> thats why people think you are trolling your chat is not a question or a support nature Arron. anything aside from this needs to be in offtopic
<joaopinto> high-freq, that depends on your routing configuration
<high-freq> tru
<psusi> joaopinto: depending on the radios involved, having two of them right next to each other in one machine could cause their amplifiers to get swamped by the overpowering transmissions from the other, resulting in loss of signal
<high-freq> never setup routing info besides on my AP
<psusi> high-freq: why do you even have two wireless nics installed in one machine?
<synaptix> !pulseaudioinfection
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<synaptix> !removepulse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removepulse
<ozzloy> how do i bind multiple IP addresses to a single NIC on boot?
<synaptix> !removepulseaudio
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<synaptix> :(
<joaopinto> psusi, ok, I should had more attention on my telecom discipline :P
<synaptix> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<synaptix> no no no
<joaopinto> ozzloy, if I am not mistaken that is called "bonding"
<joaopinto> oh wait
<joaopinto> you mean multiple ips on same card
<joaopinto> you just need to setup a static device, with ethN:N
<cristimarineru> did anyone try cedega on 8.10 ? some opinions please
<joaopinto> cristimarineru, better ask on offtopic
<high-freq> psusi, testing purposes ;)
<ozzloy> joaopinto: where are the networking files located in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> ozzloy, if you are not using network manager it's /etc/network/interfaces
<lamur> hey guys
<psusi> high-freq: I would suggest not doing that... just use one
<joaopinto> I think NM does not use the interfaces file, I am not sure
<eydaimon> How can I check to see if a HD has problems? fsck? anything else?
<joaopinto> eydaimon, fsck or if you are afraid of bad sectores, run the badblocks command
<psusi> eydaimon: you can try using smartctl in the smartmontools packge
<eydaimon> psusi: thanks
<high-freq> psusi, ya aint no biggie..its workin lol...i'll turn one off later for security purposes
<eydaimon> joaopinto: thanks
<synaptix> ok, maybe there's somebody here who can answer this question, if you wouldn't mind:
<lamur> hey guys
<synaptix> is the /system/preferences/sound mentioned in the pulseaudio wiki page for removal from hardy, a gnome-specific thing?
<ozzloy> how would i do this with network manager?
<DiiPhantom> just now i was playing unrealtournament99, and it window sized, and i could not move mouse, type, nothing, after pressing all butoms ubunto like loggout out
<DiiPhantom> how i do that again?
<BenAshton24> f
<eydaimon> excellent response time, I wish I had that everytime I was wondering something :)
<chfwiggum> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mmaher> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<DiiPhantom> anyone?
<joaopinto> !anyone | DiiPhantom
<ubottu> DiiPhantom: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DiiPhantom> i did
<joaopinto> DiiPhantom, is that using wine ?
<detective> !canonicle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canonicle
<DiiPhantom> no straight ubuntu
<Pici> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<synaptix> Hello: the pulseaudio wiki page for removal from Hardy mentions /system/preferences/sound. This doesn't exist in any way I can see
<synaptix> is this something Gnome-specific?
<lamur> hey guys
<DiiPhantom> idk maybe its just keys im using conflict with ubuntu
<DiiPhantom> ty anyways
<rogan> is it safe to delete this dir? http://pastebin.com/m24018e86 I was clearing up some space on my hdd and ran xdiskutility and found the .cache folder thats hiden
<DIL> is there a program (gui) that will show the progress of concatenating a file
<joaopinto> rogan, it's a cache area for those apps, should be safe
<rogan> joaopinto thx
<goaCeu> Ohh shit
<joaopinto> DIL, thats a very unusual operation to be performed on a gui...
<ubendu> !Mark
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<synaptix> I am sure hundreds of people must ask about pulseaudio removal. Can anyone remember this particular question coming up before?
<goaCeu> joaopinto whatahell??
<ikonia> goaCeu: please control your language
<joaopinto> !language | goaCeu
<ubottu> goaCeu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DIL> joaopinto: yes
<magnetron> DIL→ how large are these files that you are concatenating? it should be a pretty quick operation
<goaCeu> ikonia  ok ok my frind, srry! ^^
<ikonia> goaCeu: no problem
<goaCeu> !language
<synaptix> it would be kind of awesome if my ubuntu system didn't monopolise my computer with brokenness for the week as well as the weekend
<Schadow> how/where do I get more software sources
<DIL> magnetron: 11 2gb segments
<jaufi> anyone know where to find a good smooth dock for gnome?
<lamur> do you guys know how i can read a ntfs hordrive with ubuntu
<synaptix> and I am really really trying to stick with it.
<synaptix> but no?
<magnetron> !ntfs-3g | lamur
<ubottu> lamur: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<synaptix> yeah, cheers.
<MetalliMyers> hai u guise
<joaopinto> synaptix, what is your problem ?
<Wixicy> Hai gais!
<synaptix> the wiki page for removal from hardy mentions /system/preferences/sound. This path does not exist on my Hardy system
<synaptix> is it a path? is it some kind of guide through the gui?
<lamur> oke thnxmagnatron and ubotto
<synaptix> and if so, is it specific to some particular DE?
<joaopinto> synaptix, that looks a gconf path
<joaopinto> its specific to gnome apps, which use gconf
<darkvertex> synaptix: it refers to ubuntu menu
<joaopinto> oh, thats a menu path, sorry, it looked a gconf path
<synaptix> so it's either a gconf path of referse to the menu?
<synaptix> ah, ok :)
<synaptix> it looks very very like a path path, you know.
<MetalliMyers> hello, I'm new to linux
<joaopinto> synaptix, since it's a wiki page, you can improve it ;)
<synaptix> I had guessed it might not be
<Jaffarkelshac> welcome MetalliMyers
<synaptix> hang on though, now you raise gconf, if I drop pulseaudio, am I likely to need to change any sound settings fot apps taht use gconf?
<MetalliMyers> thanks
<joaopinto> synaptix, no, they should provide an interface in case you need to specify the sound server
<synaptix> ah yeah, that makes sense
<rafting> Im so sick of this
<synaptix> OK, thanks
<rafting> it seems impossible to get going with wireless on ubuntu
<joaopinto> rafting, some wifi cars are known to be problematic
<synaptix> now to try and find out any kde-specific stuff in #kubuntu
<joaopinto> cards
<sproingie> is there a recommended hotkey program/applet for creating new hotkeys?
<synaptix> thanks - you appreciate I need to ask about what I guess is gnome-specific in #ubuntu main, and am not just being an idiot ;)
<redrebel> how do I show only directories with 'ls'
<sachael> anyone know a utility for mass lyrics download?
<rafting> when it asks for wpa authenificatoom I pu the password. there is a show password button. I press it and then it is another password shown than the one I filled in! why!??????????????????+
<darkvertex> redrebel: ls -ld?
<joaopinto> rafting, it shows you the encrypted password, that is not a problem, the problem is that it's showing you the password prompt again because it is unable to authenticate
<redrebel> 'ls -ld' doest work
<redrebel> only show me (.)
<joaopinto> redrebel, that means you have no other directories there
<MetalliMyers> what is another busy channel on this server?
<badawi> redrebel: ls -l | grep '^d'
<joaopinto> ops wait, ignor eme :P
<badawi> redrebel: or find . -type f
<badawi> oops
<badawi> redrebel: or find . -type d
<MetalliMyers> I'm testing an irc client
<unop> redrebel,  ls -ld *
<bullgard4> In Rhythmbox > Musik markiere ich ein Musikstück im größten Feld rechts unten > Rechtsklick > (Eigenschaften von ...) > Grundlegend > Genre: Den vorgegebenen Eintrag 'Unbekannt' kann ich nicht durch einen anderen überschreiben. Woran liegt das?
<joaopinto> ls -ld * will also show files
<payload> MetalliMyers: #debian ^^
<joaopinto> find it's safer
<redrebel> find . -type d and  ls -l | grep '^d' works!
<zsquareplusc> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<redrebel> thanx
<unop> find . -type d  will recurse  -maxdepth 1 is needed if it has to behave like ls
<rafting> joaopinto: ok and why is it unable to authenticate?
<badawi> redrebel: man gawk to see the possibilites of getting column 8 only
<joaopinto> rafting, check /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log
<NicEXE> I am trying to make a launcher that launches that file /media/400GB/jDownloader/JDownloader.jar what is the exact command?
<redrebel> is it safe to clear a log file with '> file.log' while the process writing to it is running??
<rafting> joaopinto: foe what?
<zsquareplusc> NicEXE: i think  java -jar yourjar
<joaopinto> NicEXE, java -jar file.jar
<dfrank> hello All, tell me please, what should i do: i have a directory which can't be removed or listed containings files: if i try to do something of it, process become zombie
<joaopinto> redrebel, yes, it is
<ikonia> rafting: can do
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> redrebel: ^
<synaptix> thank you very much joaopinto and darkvertex
<joaopinto> dfrank, what error do you get when you try to remove it ?
<darkvertex> synaptix: you're welvome
<Jaffarkelshac> ubuntu-offtopic MetalliMyers
<dfrank> joaopinto: no error, just no response
<Static-->  /set irc_conf_mode on
<joaopinto> dfrank, have you tried to delete it from the terminal ?
<synaptix> right, these "rustlin" and "ocean" sounds are going to blow my speakers any moment, so I'm just going to aptitude remove pulseaudio
<synaptix> :(
<NicEXE> zsquareplusc, joaopinto: thanx. it worked!
<dfrank> joaopinto: yes, i tried from terminal only (i have SSH access to server)
<joaopinto> dfgas, and it hands while removing with rm ?
<joaopinto> hangs
<synaptix> woah... it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<joaopinto> synaptix, that is a meta package, it will not remove it's contents
<synaptix> does that package work both ways? ie will it pull off everything it brought with it?
<joaopinto> it means you are removing one package which is part of the ubuntu-desktop
<synaptix> ah ok then
<joaopinto> synaptix, yes, it will
<joaopinto> erm, I mean, no, not for the removal, just in case you need to reinstall the base desktop packages
<Static--> look at the size, its like 44kb. it wont hurt anything
<zsquareplusc> it just hurts the upgrade to the next ubuntu release ;-)
<Static--> its a dummy package
<synaptix> hurts in what way?
<joaopinto> synaptix, if there are upgrades specific to ubuntu-desktop, like a new package added to it on the upgrade, you will not get it
<synaptix> I suppose the metapackage won't be there to upgrade everything that's needed
<zsquareplusc> when the next release includes new applications for the desktop, they wong get installed as you removed the meta package
<synaptix> ( if you call them metapackages over here )
<synaptix> I suppose I could reinstall it as part of my upgrade plan
<comicinker> when I try to login into a www-server via ssh, I receive the error message "Could not chdir to home directory ....". How can I immidiately change to /www ?
<George_> is anyone having problems with google talk?
<joaopinto> comicinker, cd /www ?
<synaptix> better than this nonsense - I'm not keeping pulseaudio, I'm afraid :)
<synaptix> right, I have a plan. Thanks
<zsquareplusc> synaptix: whats not working?
<joaopinto> Genesis^, is there a google talk client that works on Ubuntu ?
<comicinker> when I try to login into a www-server via ssh, I receive the error message "Could not chdir to home directory ....". How can I immidiately change to /www during login?
<joaopinto> comicinker, cd /www
<synaptix> I'll survive with kubuntu-desktop in the long run
<joaopinto> comicinker, assuming you do get a login prompt
<synaptix> zsquareplusc: almost everything that uses sound
<zsquareplusc> synaptix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<joaopinto> comicinker, if you do not, you can't fix it, you will need to login with another user, or doing a local login
<comicinker> joaopinto: yes. I am. ssh user@server.com 'cd /www' doesn't help
<juanez> joaopinto: centerim is google-talk enabled
<Wixicy> Hai gais!
<Wixicy> I has problem with computoor
<synaptix> zsquareplusc: I'd rather just have my old sound system, which was perfectly functional for me in every way
<joaopinto> comicinker, if ssh is kicking you on login, it's because for security reasons it requires you to have an existing home dir, and you can't workaround that
<synaptix> than invest my free time in fixing something that addresses problems that...
<synaptix> ...that don't seem to really exist
<Wixicy> Can anyone help me with a font?
<zsquareplusc> synaptix: i think you can easily configure all the apps to use ALSA and disable pulseaudio in the session
<ghismo> guys i have some troubles with flash player: youtube suddenly stops! since the last update amsn and amule don't run!
<sharms> synaptix: and I would rather spend my time discussing that in the proper places
<synaptix> sharms: this is #ubuntu, a support channel
<comicinker> joaopinto: If I use a gui for file management, I can login because I can change the default directory when logging in.
<synaptix> my problem is "pulseaudio broke my sound"
<joaopinto> comicinker, you mean an ftp client ?
<Wixicy> I have a problem with Ubuntu 8.10, can anyone help me?
<comicinker> joaopinto: yes
<redrebel> is this the command I would use to delete all directories older then 3 days??     find . -mtime +3 -type d -exec -fr {} \
<DigitalFiz> Wixicy, not if you dont ask the question
<redrebel> want to make sure I don't delete anything else
<Wixicy> Oh
<ghismo> how i can solve that?
<joaopinto> comicinker, ftp does not relay on ssh for the authentication, your ftp server may allows you to login regardless if you have an home dir or not, that does not mean sshd will do it
<synaptix> zsquareplusc: All the gamers I know who use ubuntu have had lots of problems with pulseaudio, with games, with teamspeak, with in-game voice chat - I wonder if the wiki should point out
<comicinker> joaopinto: I see
<zsquareplusc> redrebel: no, you missed the rm command. and for testing use echo instead of rm :-)
<Wixicy> I am not able to install .PCF fonts, when I try "fs-cache -vf" it ignores the PCF
<sproingie> is there any way i can create a global hotkey like, oh, super-n to launch gedit?
<Wixicy> Why?
<synaptix> that the path given in the removal instructions for hardy, should say they are gnome-specific?
<redrebel> zsquareplusc,  thanx
<sproingie> it's driving me nuts that i can't get anything like pshotlaunch or any of the other eleventy billion hotkey launchers
<synaptix> it might save people a little confusion - because it looks like a file system path
<MetalliMyers> hilow
<synaptix> "/system/preferences/sound"
<iSchadow> hey, is shmconfig.fdi a HUGE text file?
<rafting> joaopinto: /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log, what should I do with it?
<comicinker> joaopinto: but maybe I can modify the ~/.ssh/config for this host to specify a default directory ?
<mgolisch> sproingie: you can set hotkeys in your desktop environments/windowmanagers settings
<joaopinto> rafting, you should check it's contents
<iSchadow> my gedit is frozen solid by trying to open it
<joaopinto> comicinker, why dont you just create the home directory for the user ?
<Toznoshio> sproingie, keylaunch - A small utility for binding commands to a hot key
<sproingie> mgolisch: i tried csm, it doesn't have anything like associating arbitrary hotkeys to arbitrary apps
<joaopinto> comicinker, you can«t change ~/.ssh, if there is no ~
<Wixicy> I am not able to install .PCF fonts, when I try "fs-cache -vf" it ignores the PCF, why?
<joaopinto> comicinker, it's a server side config, not client side
<mgolisch> sproingie: it has iam quite sure
<comicinker> joaopinto: no, client side
<Guest41222> im really getting agrivated....  I downloaded amarok and keep getting the "No available decoder" error message... I uninstalled and reinstalled and still get the same thing...   I want to listen to internet radio only.. Can someone help me please....
<comicinker> joaopinto: the .ssh/config can be used also for client side config (or maybe only)
<Windstone> can i put passwords on folders?
<sproingie> wow the documentation for keylaunch is ... just freakin wow
<iSchadow> why can't I open shmconfig.fdi without gedit freezing?
<mgolisch> sproingie: select the general options plugin, go to tab commands, expand the first arrow and you have 11 freely definabkle commands
<gaintsura> ok, well I've gotten 1 step further, linux can now ping the windows box... but I still can't ping the linux box from windows... no internet to windows box either
<sachael> anyone know a utility for mass lyrics download?
<synaptix> !restricted
<mgolisch> sproingie: the keybindings arrow under that lets you assign a keybinding for each of those commands
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kantor> hi
<kantor> hi, I have my operating systems (linux, and freebsd) on a 80 GB hdd, I also have a 160 GB hdd, how can I copy all the data (the operating systems) from the 80 GB hdd to the 160 GB hdd, so I do not need to reinstall linux and freebsd to that 160 GB hdd ?
<ghismo> guys i have some problems with flash player! i can't run youtube! plus since last update (i still have 8.04) i can't tun amsn and amule! anyone can explain why?
<Toznoshio> sachael, lyricue
<synaptix> !restricted @ Guest41222
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgolisch> sproingie: is that what you wanted?
<sachael> Toznoshio, thanks. will check it out
<dominic_f> gaintsura - I havn't been following the conversation so far but are both on the same lan or is there a router between them?
<MHz128> Where are Network Manager config files for WPA stored? I am using ndiswrapper with nm-applet... still unable to connect via WPA... any ideas?
<diffred> how can I extract an .iso file? I've download a collection of books which is in .iso file
<sproingie> mgolisch: the UI is torture, and it's limited, but close enough i guess
<badawi> diffred: u're supposed to mount it or burn it
<mgolisch> sproingie: yeah its horrible
<mgolisch> :9
<Scunizi> kantor: the "Rescue CD" has partimage on it.  It will image your partitions so you can put them back onto the other drive..
<zsquareplusc> kantor: if the other disk is empty, you could use dd and then gparted to expand the partitions. or "cp -ax" makes archive copies of trees.
<diffred> badawi: but..how can I access the files within the iso? I mean I have the iso on the HD, don't want to burn it
<Hikefu__> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sproingie> mgolisch: actually it's horrible to the point where it defeats any ability to enter any shortcuts at all
<gaintsura> dominic_f: I've got a ppp0 device (usb broadband WWAN adapter) on my linux box, and I'm trying to share the internet via ethernet crossover cable to a windows box. Previously, I could not get either box to ping the other. Now I seem to have managed to get linux to ping windows, but not the other way around. I'm using firestarter to provider the ICS abilities.
<sproingie> ohhh okay, <Super>n can't take any spaces
<kevin__> the archive manager can be used to explore the contents of ISO"s
<kantor> Scunizi, thanks
<kevin__> just right-click on them
<sproingie> i guess computers aren't advanced enough to strip out any *^&&*(^!#^!^ spaces
<domevlo> What part of gnome or ubuntu controls how the lock screen dialog looks? How can I customize it?
<sproingie> mgolisch: that worked -- thanks :)
<mgolisch> sproingie: np
 * sproingie grumbles, no thanks to the people who don't offer something that basic in gnome
<synaptix> lol customise.
<synaptix> is that doing the same thing as kotkeys then?
<sproingie> hotkeys only works with those "special keys"
<sproingie> i tried three different hotkey programs, they're all the same that way, basically hardwired
<diffred> how do I "open" an iso file? like if it where a .rar? just downloaded a collection of books and is in .iso...
<synaptix> you want to launch things with individual letter presses?
<sharms> diffred: mount it somewhere
<kevin__> right-click on it and open with archive manager
<badawi> !iso | diffred
<ubottu> diffred: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<aurynn> Is there a new .deb out for python2.6 anywhere? I'm not seeing it in synaptic
<diffred> badawi: I've run that command
<darkvertex> gaintsura: how did you manage to ping windows? what changed?
<diffred> and nothing happened :S
<rob227> can anyone help me with the sub on my speakers. I have turned the LFE way up and screwed aroudn with it but it doesn't have any effect and it is not muted
<Windstone> im haveing trouble with vids and sound - can any1 help?
<diffred> I don't have any new folder, nor I've got any error
<kevin__> you could also mount the ISO as though it were a drive too
<badawi> diffred: where did you mount it?
<rob227> they are 2.1 speakers on 5.1 sound card
<diffred> to the same folder where the iso file is
<diffred>  sudo mount -o loop ALL\ MATH\ BOOK\ CATEGORISED.iso .
<badawi> diffred: u can't do that
<rob227> can't find any forum topics about that particular configuration
<diffred> badawi: so what should I do?
<kevin__> is there a replacement panel for gnome that can be hidden 100%?
<badawi> diffred: sudo mount -o loop ALL\ MATH\ BOOK\ CATEGORISED.iso /mnt
<diffred> badawi: so then I'll have a folder with the books?
<sproingie> synaptix: right, for ages i've had a command prompt and notepad bound to a hotkey in windows.  very convenient
<slayton> is there a way to display all files/folders in DIR A that are not in DIR B?
<badawi> diffred: the files will be in /mnt
<diffred> badawi: but /mnt is on the internal HD init, that file is too big to mount it on the internal HD, I would like to mount it on the external USB HD
<badawi> diffred: it doesn't matter
<gaintsura> darkvertex: I erased and rebuilt all of my firewall rules (then cleared them), followed a tutorial on ICS using the iptables postrouting masquerade/dnsmasq/ipmasq and rebooted..
<synaptix> Yound it's like  letter or something, or just  button on  multimedi keybord?
<synaptix> ew
<kantor> Scunizi, if I use partimage I still need to make partitions on that 160 GB hdd ? or I can create an image (from that 80 GB hdd where my OS's are) that contains all the partitions, and then simply write that image to the target drive (the 160 GB hdd) and the partitions shall be created on that 160 GB hdd
<diffred> badawi: what do you mean
<dr_willis> diffred,  a mount point is just a directory.  it dosent take any mopre space.
<badawi> diffred: ^^
<karname> how i can use a folder that share with samba in ubuntu
<synaptix> I meant "and it's like  letter or something, or just  button on  multimedia keyboard?"
<diffred> dr_willis: u mean the files are in the external hd eventhough I mount it on /mnt
<Windstone> can an1 help me with my sound - i dont have any and dont know how to fix it!! ------<<<<<<<<<<
<dr_willis> karname,  carify that a bit to the channel.
<synaptix> khotkeys actions can be individual keys, you know?
<dr_willis> diffred,  exactly. dosent make sence any other way...
<sproingie> synaptix: key combination.  <Super>n for notepad in this case (gedit actually)
<diffred> dr_willis: thanks than gonna do it :)
<paul68> hi Is there a way to create a shortcut so that I can directly logon to my server without entering each time the logon credentials?
<Scunizi> kantor: partimage will create partitions for you of the exact same size when you restore it to the new drive
<joaopinto> paul68, you can enable auto login on the gdm setup
<iSchadow> will anyone help me at this guide?
<sproingie> synaptix: i convinced csm to do this, but man is it a hell of a lot less nice than, say, pshotlaunch
<sproingie> and pshotlaunch's gui isn't necessarily even all that good
<darkvertex> gaintsura: insert a rule to let icmp echo requests from the windows box
<synaptix> zsquareplusc: what, and it actually takes effort to set that up with the gnome apps?
<iSchadow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig   - at SHMConfig, where do I enter the text? at the bottom of preferences.fdi or somewhere in the middle?
<gaintsura> darkvertex:  got an example? I'm bad with iptables
<synaptix> sproingie even
<paul68> joaopinto: is there a howto or something else to show me how to do this?
<joaopinto> paul68, System -> Admin -> Login Window
<sproingie> synaptix: there is nothing at all in the gnome apps i can see that even does that
<RenatoSilva> when i double click the title of a window I want it to maximize/restore, not roll like a paper. I'm trying to find the compiz config option, but they're many. What is the exact option?
<synaptix> sproingie: use kde
<zsquareplusc> synaptix: you are referring to what? using ALSA?
<andre123> hello ppl.. i have a question here...
<andre123> could someone please help me?
<synaptix> kcontrol > keyboard shortcuts > commands. Pick your editor click apply shortcut and press super n
<darkvertex> gaintsura: something like a: iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -s 192.168.1.3 -j ACCEPT
<cr4z3d> hey, i've got a huge issue on my Eee 901 with apt-get. looks like i broke the package manager. it gives me a list of packages with unmet dependencies and tells me to run "apt-get -f install" to fix everything. but when running that i get an error stating /var/log/apt is missing and that dpkg returned an error code (1). i have no idea how to solve this problem
<synaptix> hey presto your editor opens every time you press super n
<ghismo> Guys help me! i can't run youtube anymore? i odn't know why..plus since last update (i still have 8.04) i can't run amsn and amule!
<synaptix> if you like customising stuff, I'd just use kde to be honest
<sproingie> synaptix: kde wins again.  i probably should install it, i've just not had great experiences installing via aptitude install kubuntu
<sproingie> and since i had to install through wubi, kubuntu wasn't available
<synaptix> I just can't believe how difficult gnome makes these things as soon as you stray from the default behaviour
<synaptix> I'm not trolling, it just surprises me
<sproingie> actually the official behavior isn't difficult, it's impossible
<J-_> Is there anything similar to yakuake for gnome?
<synaptix> tilda
<synaptix> J-_: tilda
<joaopinto> synaptix / sproingie can you move the gnome vs KDE conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic ? Thanks
<Windstone> can any1 help me - i dont have any sound?? <<<---------------------------------
<RenatoSilva> when i double click the title of a window I want it to maximize/restore, not roll like a paper. I'm trying to find the compiz config option, but they're many. What is the exact option?
<sproingie> huh default for me is maximize
<gaintsura> darkvertex: ok thanks, I'll do that and post results when I return, must go take care of something real quick
<joaopinto> !compiz | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<synaptix> joaopinto: I was a bit dubious about posting it, but then I realised it would actually help the guy
<J-_> synaptix: ohhh yeah. Cool, thanks
<synaptix> it would be topic mania to actually not help the guy.
 * andre123 need help with aitconfig.. someone?
<synaptix> JUST because the answer was "try kde"
<darkvertex> gaintsura: np. better yet use this: iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT
<joaopinto> synaptix, the problem is that you are describing the suggestion based on your personal opinion, which can clearly bring debate into the subject, something more suite to the offtopic channel :)
<synaptix> I'm just saying that KDE can do it, and Gnome can't. The only thought I ventured on it was that it surprised me.
<DiiPhantom> if i reinstall windows, i know ill lose the loader for ubuntu, how can i put it back after that happens?
<synaptix> I don't really care. IT HELPED HIM TO BE TOLD ANOTHER SOFTWARE HAD THE FEATURE HE WANTED.
<joaopinto> !grub | DiiPhantom
<ubottu> DiiPhantom: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<synaptix> Goodness me. I think I shall go.
<joaopinto> !caps | synaptix
<ubottu> synaptix: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ghismo> guys is it possible to disable the last update?
<synaptix> Thank you for your time, and I shall refrain from telling people KDE can do stuff, allowing them instead to spend hours trying to do it in Gnome.
<synaptix> Double plus ungood!
<joaopinto> ghismo, what update are you referring to ?
<ghismo> sincelast update i have so many troubles
<gaintsura> darkvertex: ok, now I can ping from both and see both... but I still have no internet connection
<ghismo> those one ubuntu suggest you..
<ghismo> since last update (i syill have 8.04) i can't run amsn amule and etc etc..
<joaopinto> ghismo, if you want to reverse a specific update you need to know the package name and install the older version from the apt cache
<joaopinto> but that cean bring you dependency problems, depends on the package
<DiiPhantom> holy cow! lol ill leave that for another time :)
<sproingie> reversing an update with deps is real pain
<joaopinto> ghismo, what error do you get on the terminal when you try to run one of thse ?
<darkvertex> gaintsura: ensure ip_forward is still on (=1) and let us see your iptables -L
<sproingie> i remember yast did a pretty decent job at configuration snapshots
<sproingie> up til the point where it failed anyway
<RenatoSilva> dbl click on window = maximize/restore, where is the option i compiz config?
<scientes> how can i make switching between framebuffer and video card driver not reset my monitor, my monitor is not very good at autodetection and i have to unplug it, wait about 60 seconds, and replug it in every time to get it to work again
<ghismo> nothing! it simply doesn't run
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, please try the compiz support channel
<sproingie> i wish i could figure out how to switch between fb and vidcard driver without crashing X outright
<joaopinto> ghismo, have you tried running amsn from a terminal ?
<gaintsura> darkvertex: sure thing, hold please
<scientes> ghismo, you have to type in the program name on the terminal and then you are likely to see errors
<ghismo> yes ...i've just tried and it doesn't run...and no error message
<scientes> does it say seg fault or does it quietly close, or does it lock up the terminal and stay running with nothing to show for it?
<sproingie> it's kinda ironic, spent the first 10 years of using linux trying to get into a working X desktop, now X is entirely clicky config but i can't get out of it without crashing
<RottenKid> hi guys
<RottenKid> can someone help me please/
<piklesonfire> hey RottenKid we can try :] what's up?
<scientes> how much less will my computer be with a server kernel, i want xen
<kantor> Scunizi, thank you very much for your help ;-)
<RottenKid> i've just installed ubuntu
<RottenKid> and my wireless driver with ndiswrapper
<RottenKid> but by network i don't have roaming mode
<scientes> ghismo, that question was for u
<piklesonfire> scientes, xen isn't well supported in ubuntu, look into kvm
<RottenKid> :(
<sproingie> scientes: kernel isn't any different with server, it just installs a lot less packages
<piklesonfire> !enter | RottenKid
<ubottu> RottenKid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scientes> well 100mhz vs 250 mhz
<RottenKid> and i can't enable
<Scunizi> kantor: not a problem.. you might have to use gparted after to either create another partition with the unused portion of the drive or to expand the current partitions.
<joaopinto> sproingie, actually the server kernel does have a different configuration
<scientes> i need xen cause my server doesnt have VT
<scientes> and xen is better anyways from what i can tell
<scientes> for linux guests at least
<joaopinto> scientes, you can also use vmware
<sproingie> joaopinto: recent change?  i never recalled it being different in 6.06 (which was the last server version i had)
<piklesonfire> scientes, ah I see, well, xen is a good option, when I was running it, i had quite minimal speed decreases
<scientes> ahh thats the main thing preventing me from using xen, they are incompadible, but vmware isnt as flexible and you have to pay for reasonable features
<gaintsura> darkvertex: ip_forward still = 1 and heres my iptables http://pastie.org/334213
<ghismo> oh sorry i didn't realize
<scientes> like live migration
<piklesonfire> RottenKid, it may not have roaming mode, but does it have an option to configure via dhcp?
<joaopinto> sproingie, but it is on the latest version, there is a -server kernell package which is optmized for server applications
<RottenKid> yes
<ghismo> scientes all the troubles started when i made the last update...i'm thinking to pass to 8.10...can u tell me how?
<piklesonfire> !enter | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scientes> also doesnt xen put the kernel outside the vm so you can run one fully with nfs or other cool configs
<RottenKid> it has for sure roaming mode
<joaopinto> sproingie, I am just talking about the kernel, not about the "server" version, which meets your definition
<diffred> I've mounted an iso file and now an icons appear on the desktop. How can I get rid of it?
<RottenKid> because till 2 hours ago i've used it
<distefam> hello, I am a bio student and the built in spellcheck keeps underlining common biology terms (ones that OSX was able to recognize) does anyone know whether there is a way to add a biology dictionary or something?
<RottenKid> cand i speak with you in private?
<sproingie> joaopinto: no worries, i believe you :)
<joaopinto> !upgrading | ghismo
<ubottu> ghismo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<piklesonfire> RottenKid, sure thing pm me
<scientes> ghismo, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
 * sproingie just runs vanilla debian on his servers now since that's what his host offered
<scientes> ghismo, however it doesnt mean it will fix anything, custom installed packages can break with updates like ahppened with you and are likely to be resolved by upgrades, you should reinstall all custom installed packages from a newer version
<sproingie> diffred: right-click it and unmount it
<diffred> sproingie: it says I can't i'm not root
<frfr1> Enter text here...hi
<ghismo> i see...
<sproingie> diffred: if you unmount it as root, then the icon should disappear
<piklesonfire> diffred, "sudo umount /path/to/mount"
<diffred> sproingie: I've tried to do it in terminal with sudo but it doesn't appear when I do an "ls"
<sproingie> not sure where a .iso would be mounted
<cr4z3d> quick question where do files downloaded from apt-get upgrade go?
<diffred> piklesonfire: le'ts see if I get it
<scientes> ghismo, or at least the ones that are broken
<captainc> I left my computer running for a short while and came back to find it had logged out and all my programs were shut down (maybe it restarted). How can I best investigate what happened? What log files are relevant?
<vladtsepesh1985> i guys how can i change ubuntu themes???
<sproingie> if you mount something through the gui, you sure should be able to unmount it that way
<dijenerate> hi all
<sproingie> if not i'd sure call it a bug
<darkvertex> gaintsura: the rules seems fine. how about routes and default gateways on boyj the linux box and the windows one?
<frfr1> their is ane gril wana chat
<vladtsepesh1985> in gnomelook there are a lot of amazing videos but i don't understand how to install it
<Linux-Lover> hello ubuntu ppl i need help please
<rob> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and I'm having problems with my 2.1 speakers on my 5.1 sound card. The problem is that the sub strength is really weak but adjustable. I have already turned the LFE to max and assured it was not muted. Sound Capture is set as PulseAudio Sound Server. ICEnsemble ICE1724 (Alsa mixer) seems to be controlling the volume. How can I make the SUB stronger?
<rob>  My theory is that the sound card is treating the speakers as 2.0 instead of 2.1? But I don't know cause I'm a linux noob
<piklesonfire> hi dijenerate
<vladtsepesh1985> please help me
<ghismo> scientes...i don't think to be able to solve these problems...i'm just hoping to be luckier with 8.10
<piklesonfire> Linux-Lover, we'll give it our best ;p
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: System > Preferences > Appearance
<Linux-Lover> any way to run paltalk under ubuntu
<darkvertex> gaintsura:  *box
<scientes> captainc, your syslog will include log outs and such, wierd---if you hit ctrl-alt-delete will eventually log you out
<Linux-Lover> lol thx pik :P
<vladtsepesh1985> yes but there are only 3 so simple themes
<scientes> ghismo, well ok , could happen could not
<dijenerate> I need a bit of help with a problem that's been sending my over the edge for the past four days
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: you need to download additional ones
<cr4z3d> quick question where do files downloaded from apt-get upgrade go?
<sproingie> captainc: last time that happened it was the screensaver was set to lock the screen, and the lock occasionally fails and crashes X
<dijenerate> I have a mobile PC with Ati X1200 and AMD Turion X2 TL-56 processor
<darkvertex> gaintsura: oops, *both
<sproingie> captainc: were you back at the login screen?
<ghismo> can i pass to 8.10 using snaptic or something like that?
<captainc> scientes: yes I was
<Linux-Lover> what's that way to run paltalk under ubuntu it is the only remain thing makes me still use windows
<dijenerate> I have no problems if running fglrx on it's own
<hwilde> cr4z3d, /var/cache/apt/archives
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: google gtk themes
<Linux-Lover> so any help ubuntu nice ppl
<sproingie> captainc: sounds like your session crashed.  make sure your drivers are up to date is all i can say
<dijenerate> but the second I use the powernow-k8 modules with it
<captainc> scientes: i'm looking at syslog, cant find a restart entry
<cr4z3d> hwilde: thank you
<vladtsepesh1985> inyes but when i downloa it for example from http://www.gnome-look.org/ i'm not able to install it
<rob> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and I'm having problems with my 2.1 speakers on my 5.1 sound card. The problem is that the sub strength is really weak but adjustable. I have already turned the LFE to max and assured it was not muted. Sound Capture is set as PulseAudio Sound Server. ICEnsemble ICE1724 (Alsa mixer) seems to be controlling the volume. How can I make the SUB stronger?
<rob>  My theory is that the sound card is treating the speakers as 2.0 instead of 2.1? But I don't know cause I'm a linux noob
<dijenerate> it's as unstable as windows
<vladtsepesh1985> there is a tutorial???
 * sproingie runs the nvidia driver, so when that crashes it totally hoses things to the point of requiring a reboot
<piklesonfire> Linux-Lover, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475730
<badawi> Linux-Lover: wine?
<captainc> scientes:  video drivers you mean?
<dijenerate> endless segfaults everywherer
<gaintsura> darkvertex: default gateway/ip/subnet on windows box: 169.254.7.173/169.254.7.174/255.255.0.0 linux: none/169.254.7.173/255.255.0.0 will pastebin the route -n from linux
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: don't extract the files, simply drag the archive into the theme manager
<hwilde> !enter | djen
<ubottu> djen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> !enter | dijenerate
<ubottu> dijenerate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Linux-Lover> thx pik i will chech it now
<dijenerate> this is on 2.6.27-9 and 2.6.27-9
<dijenerate> ok
<vladtsepesh1985> wich themes manager??? and what kind of themes should i have to download??
<piklesonfire> Linux-Lover, if you still have issues after reading, report back ;]
<hwilde> vladtsepesh1985, you dont HAVE to download any themes.
<gaintsura> darkvertex: route -n output: http://pastie.org/334223
<sproingie> poor scientes keeps getting stuff meant for me
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: you want to use gtk2 themes, unless you are using compiz
<scientes> :) sproingie
<sproingie> elsechannel it's some guy named "sprenglemeyer"
<J-_> How can I close a tab in tilda?
<J-_> Nevermind, right clicking will do.
<dijenerate> ubottu, hwilde: that would make some very long lines...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linux-Lover> sure pik i will never give up to be good ubuntu user who knows maybe i will be teacher :P
<vladtsepesh1985> distefam...i only want to change theme.....can u help me?
<scientes> sproingie, people need to turn on ordering autocomplete by last spoke order
<hwilde> dijenerate, we cannot follow you pressing enter all the time
<dijenerate> should have known
<sproingie> scientes: life would be better if everyone used irssi :)
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: You first have to install themes before you can change them. After you download them drag the archive file into the theme manager then you can apply the new theme
<sproingie> my favorite irssi feature is it nags you if you accidentally (or otherwise) paste in a lot of lines
<cr4z3d> hwilde: do you by any chance knwo how to change that to a different location? could a symlink to a ddifferent partition work?
<hwilde> scientes, you think xchat would default to last spoke order
<rob> I'm not hitting enter a million times can someone help me? I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and I'm having problems with my 2.1 speakers on my 5.1 sound card. The problem is that the sub strength is really weak but adjustable. I have already turned the LFE to max and assured it was not muted. Sound Capture is set as PulseAudio Sound Server. ICEnsemble ICE1724 (Alsa mixer) seems to be controlling the volume. How can I make the SUB stronger?
<rob>  My theory is that the sound card is treating the speakers as 2.0 instead of 2.1? But I don't know cause I'm a linux noob
<hwilde> cr4z3d, why would you want to do such a thing
<sproingie> you'd think xchat would be a lot of things that aren't broken
<scientes> hwilde, you just have to custom turn it on
<sproingie> if you didn't know xchat
<baddog> hello, how can I update a single package (gcc) with apt-get ?
<scientes> sproingie, hey stop speaking down on it xchat is awesome
<cr4z3d> hwilde: i've got an eee pc and only 4gb for the ubuntu install.. the upgrades filled my partition and broke apt-get
<sproingie> scientes: its plugin api is an absolute horror
<hwilde> !minimal | cr4z3d
<ubottu> cr4z3d: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<darkvertex> gaintsura: can the linux box access the internet?
<scientes> i get alot of this: Dec  8 12:05:01  user CRON[15715]: Sigfile not found   in my logs
<rob> Anyone? Help Please?
<gaintsura> yes, thats where I am right now
<Uuu> baddog: just do: sudo apt-get install gcc
<hwilde> cr4z3d, you could change the mountpoint of /var to another partition if you really wanted to ...
<cr4z3d> hwilde: i've got Ubuntu Eee installed which is made for this
<frfr9> Enter text here...hi all
<vladtsepesh1985> for example here there are a lot of amazing themes.....but if i download it i cant apply theme in the theme manager
<vladtsepesh1985> why?? http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=100
<afancy> Hi, Does anybody know how to make the virtualBox support USB ?
<baddog> Uuu, ok, thank you :)
<hwilde> vladtsepesh1985, search for themes in Synaptic.
<Uuu> ;)
<hwilde> !vbox | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rob> maybe I have not yet earned the respect to ask a simple question?
<cr4z3d> hwilde: i moved /var/tmp, /tmp, and /var/logs to tmpfs
<dijenerate> ok, so the problem is powernow-k8.ko combined with fglrx, ati or the radeon drivers leads to completed instability and segfaults everywhere... anyone know how to get powernow and ati 3d drivers to co-exist?
<NicEXE> where ever (including firefox) I use this link --> http://rapidshare.com in Linux it will never work. It will only work if I change it to http://www.rapidshare.com ... how can I fix that issue?
<hwilde> cr4z3d, change your mount point of /var in /etc/fstab
<afancy> hwilde: but it doesnt solve the problem
<afancy> Hi, Does anybody know how to make the virtualBox support USB ?
<hwilde> afancy, the point was to ask in #vbox
<zsquareplusc> afancy: you use the propietary version?
<distefam> vlad, you need to download the GTK2 version of those themes
<rob> or any acknowledgment really either?
<diffred> how can I delete a file in a read-only filesystem!!!???
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985:
<lilalo> hola?
<rob> very helpful community
<piklesonfire> afancy, get the non-opensource version from the vbox site
<afancy> piklesonfire: yes, I have used the Sun's Virtualbox
<NicEXE> where ever (including firefox) I use this link --> http://rapidshare.com in Linux it will never work. It will only work if I change it to http://www.rapidshare.com ... how can I fix that issue?
<hwilde> rob, check the impedence on your sub wiring
<scientes_irssi> how do i hide join/parts in irssi?
<afancy> piklesonfire: but i don't know how to make it support the USB
<darkvertex> gaintsura: from windows try: ping www.google.com or some other site. did you get replys?
<sproingie> rob: i didn't see your question.  if you hadn't noticed, there's a lot of traffic here.  i did see a lot of your bellyaching though.  good impression.
<zsquareplusc> afancy: "usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1001,devmode=664 0 0" in /etc/fastab helped here
<rob> remove the read-only attribute i'd imagine but i'm a noob
<distefam>  I am a bio student and the built in spellcheck keeps underlining common biology terms (ones that OSX was able to recognize) does anyone know whether there is a way to add a biology dictionary or something similar?
<piklesonfire> rob, i'm sorry you haven't gotten the help you needed, i read your question, but i don't know much about the issue, so i can't assist, can't say anything for anyone else tho
<zsquareplusc> NicEXE: its not your problem, it is a problem of their DNS server.
<afancy> ok
<dijenerate> anyone here using ati graphics and a turion on a portable?
<afancy> zsquareplusc:
<gaintsura> darkvertex: host not found
<rob> My questions have been paragraphs like this I'm not hitting enter a million times can someone help me? I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and I'm having problems with my 2.1 speakers on my 5.1 sound card. The problem is that the sub strength is really weak but adjustable. I have already turned the LFE to max and assured it was not muted. Sound Capture is set as PulseAudio Sound Server. ICEnsemble ICE1724 (Alsa mixer) seems to be controlling the volume. How c
<rob> an I make the SUB stronger?
<rob>   My theory is that the sound card is treating the speakers as 2.0 instead of 2.1? But I don't know cause I'm a linux noob
<FloodBot1> rob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NicEXE> if I try to use that link --> http://rapidshare.com under windows XP using virtual box it will work without problems
<sproingie> could easily be it's treating it as stereo and no sub
<vladtsepesh1985> for example how can i install this??? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+(LiNsta+is+Not+Vista+%3B-)?content=42697
<cr4z3d> hwilde: any other directories you suggest i move other than var? i'm goign to repartition soon
<NicEXE> where ever (including firefox) I use this link --> http://rapidshare.com in Linux it will never work. It will only work if I change it to http://www.rapidshare.com ... how can I fix that issue?
<NicEXE> if I try to use that link --> http://rapidshare.com under windows XP using virtual box it will work without problems
<FloodBot1> NicEXE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rob> i am not flooding i am simple putting everything in one paragraph to make it more understandable.
<hwilde> cr4z3d, well if you filled up /var I would say move that one...   or move /home
<rob> nioce bot
<Uuu> rob: take it easy, it's just a stupid bot ;]
<bastaaaaa> Does any1 know, if I do /etc/init.d/gdm stop && killall gdm from them tty1 (ctr+alt+f1?) will that kill my gparted that I have currently running?
<badawi> scientes_irssi: http://wouter.coekaerts.be/site/irssi/wclf
<cr4z3d> hwilde: home is on the 16gb drive which i'm goign to repartition to give /var it's own partition
<dreamy> can i post my question ? anyone payng atention ?
<rob> i know
<rob> i got that now
<eseven73> whats the command to up/down my nic card?
<rob> sorry
<jeaton> what's a good program that will allow me to covert avi and other formats over to dvd and burn them?
<cr4z3d> eseven73: ifconfig eth0 up
<bastaaaaa> eseven73: ifconfig eth0 donw ?
<Mez> rob: it seems a little trigger happy today
<sproingie> ifup <interface>
<bastaaaaa> down
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: after you download that, it should place a file that ends in .tar.gz on your desktop. Open the theme manager and drag that file on your desktop into the area containing the various themes
<rob> yeah
<eseven73> ty
<piklesonfire> eseven73, sudo ifdown [interface]
<sproingie> should use ifup and not ifconfig up
<Deepsouth> Need Help I upgraded to 8.10 last week and it would not recognize my eth0 so i had to do a fresh install of 8.04 I would like to go to 8.10 but if eth0 problem can't be fixed I don't know.  Running AMD 64 live 360GB hd nvidia graphics in a HP slimline
<sproingie> ifup usually runs more scripts
<Uuu> bastaaaaa: yes, it probably will since it runs on X, which is going to be off ;>
<diffred> Please I'm going crazy!!! how I delete files in a read-only file system!!!
<rob> can't figure out this sound problem no one can help
<darkvertex> gaintsura: from windows try: tracert 72.14.235.147 (which is one of google sites)/ what does it say? where did it start to reply with asterisks?
<bastaaaaa> Uuu : damn it :p
<kdubois1> diffred: its probably not mounted right
<Windstone> im having sound problem to - no sound at all??    can any1 help?
<rob> doesn't even seem to be that big of a problem but no one has the answer
<NicEXE> where ever (including firefox) I use this link --> http://rapidshare.com in Linux it will never work. It will only work if I change it to http://www.rapidshare.com ... how can I fix that issue?
<NicEXE> if I try to use that link --> http://rapidshare.com under windows XP using virtual box it will work without problems
<gaintsura> darkvertex: interesting... its goin right a long, at hop 15+ now
<rob> i've checked forum after forum
<gipsy> hello
<zsquareplusc> NicEXE: then dont use that link. why is iot so important for you?
<darkvertex> gaintsura: did tracert went past 172.28.220.130 ok?
<Uuu> bastaaaaa: I don't know, maybe gparted uses a daemon that is not connected to the X windows system? But I suppose that it is not safe to experiment if running gparted...
<pantsman> hi, how can I list my X displays?
<rob> destroyed my sound screwing with the edit /.pulse/default.pa thing
<gaintsura> darkvertex: yep
<piklesonfire> NicEXE, have you tried using that url in opera? it works fine for me?
<Deepsouth> Need Help I upgraded to 8.10 last week and it would not recognize my eth0 so i had to do a fresh install of 8.04 I would like to go to 8.10 but if eth0 problem can't be fixed I don't know.  Running AMD 64 live 360GB hd nvidia graphics in a HP slimline
<gipsy> my broadcom wireless card is not working ...
<sproingie> NicEXE: i suspect that's rapidshare's problem, maybe they're screwing up redirects for people on browsers they don't detect
<nbeebo> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dreamy> info about the dri project
<bastaaaaa> Uuu: yeah I agree :o I'll just have to wait another 1.5h
<sproingie> rapidshare is about a hundred tons of fail anyway
<Uuu> good luck ;p
<distefam> I'm using an nvidia driver. It recognizes my external monitor but I have to detect displays to get it working. Is there a way to automatically have twinview start when an external monitor is plugged in?
<darkvertex> gaintsura: then the "host not found" message might be due to unset dns in the windows box
<gaintsura> yeah, I didn't specify dns on the windows box, should the primary be pointed to my linux box IP?
<vladtsepesh1985> i have download the file....after unrar it...i have a lot of folder...and the theme manager doesn't see it beacause the theme manager accept only "theme package" how can i do???
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: don't unrar it
<darkvertex> gaintsura: set it to your ISP dns, unless you have also set up dns (bind9) in the linux box
<piklesonfire> vladtsepesh1985, you use the compressed file as the install file
<gaintsura> which I have not....
<gaintsura> brb
<vladtsepesh1985> i try....
<distefam> vladtsepesh1985: as I said earlier, simply drag the compressed file onto theme manager
<omars> any body having a problem with intrepid 64 bit? the system hangs regularly and its performance is worse than hardy...
<piklesonfire> vladtsepesh1985, exactly what distefam said buddy
<gaintsura> darkvertex: where can I find what my ISP's dns servers are?
<frfr9> hi all
<ndube> darkvertex, you could always use 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.3
<piklesonfire> omars, i had an issue, it was clocksource, check your system log for any messages regarding hpet please?
<vladtsepesh1985> ok it works but the "windows bar color" is always the same why???
<darkvertex> gaintsura: look it up from the setting in your linux box?
<DiiPhantom> how do i install UT3 in ubuntu?
<omars> piklesonfire, how do i check the system log :)
<distefam> "windows bar color"?
<frfr9> any tits want get it ?
<gaintsura> what setting? I know there is one, but what is it? or the command
<piklesonfire> omars, using a gui buntu or server type?
<gaintsura> nvm
<darkvertex> ndube: I'm unfamiliar with thode ips. what are they?
<eseven73> i did a noob thing and used tasksel to install LAMP, but in the process it removed xubuntu and a few other things, is there a way to recover? somehow it deleted all my network stuff too so i cant just 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu' is there a way to do it with the live CD or something?
<ndube> they are the universal dns servers
<ndube> no restrictions on who can use them
<distefam> does anyone know if it is possible to download special dictionaries for spellcheck, for instance CS or bio terms?
<piklesonfire> omars, if you're using a gui buntu (standard ubuntu) [menu] -> system -> administration -> system log
 * gaintsura can has a w000t thanks darkvertex!!!!!!!!
<darkvertex> ndube: wow ... I never knew yhay :(
 * gaintsura does a little shuck and jive
<ndube> np
<darkvertex> *that
<eseven73> i did a noob thing and used tasksel to install LAMP, but in the process it removed xubuntu and a few other things, is there a way to recover? somehow it deleted all my network stuff too so i cant just 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu' is there a way to do it with the live CD or something?
<frfr9> any woman want to know real man
 * gaintsura roflz
<piklesonfire> frfr9, not appropriate for this channel
<zsquareplusc> eseven73: with the live cd? "chroot" to the install and run apt-get could work
<Slart> frfr9: oh my.. that's so wrong that it's just.. wow.. just go away.. please
<eseven73> zsquareplusc: chroot?
<Marky> Does anyone have any suggestions for an alternate network manager for Ubuntu 8.10 that I could download and install on a system currently unable to connect to the internet?
<theshadow> is there a documented standard for creating scripts that live in /etc/init.d
<theshadow> ?
<distefam> Marky: wicd
<mphill> theshadow: yes
<afancy> zsquareplusc: Hi, I have added in my fstab, but it still cannot support USB
<Marky> distefam: I'll google it.
<theshadow> mphill: excellent. Can I get a link  to it?
<sinbox> eseven73, you could add the CD as a source and do the reinstall from there
<zsquareplusc> eseven73: used to run progrms with an other "/", so it runs with the settings of your harddisk and not your cd. try "man chroot" for more info
<mphill> look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<zsquareplusc> afancy: you did a mount -a? (needed to 1st time, alternatively reboot)
<mphill> theshadow: thats the template
<Windstone> hello=)   im having some problem with my sound - i just got it to work but its very low volume..   how do i fix that and how do i get my 5.1 system to work? -------------------------------
<mphill> theshadow: although if you wanted to be a pimp playa you could use upstart
<theshadow> mphill: forgive me... upstart?
<afancy> zsquareplusc: why need to mount? My host: Ubuntu, Winxp in VirtualBox
<piklesonfire> windstone have you tried alsamixer in the terminal?
<mphill> theshadow: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<theshadow> mphill: ty
<zsquareplusc> afancy: the entry in fstab is activated with the mount command. and virtualbox wants to use that usbfs
<pantsman> hi, how can I stop my ubuntu box losing wireless connectivity when I log out of GNOME?
<Marky> distefam: I'm having a lil trouble finding where to download it. wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php only seems to give instructions for installing it live on a system connected to the internet. I need to download it on this system and then transfer it to a system which is unable to connect.
<eseven73> yea sinbox i tried that it just tells me i need to run dpkg --configure -a, but then when i do that it gives other errors, if i reinstall totally fresh is there a way to keep my /home? i managed to back up /home to an external drive
<mphill> theshadow: init.d is easy to get script to interact with, should be straight forward with the skeleton template
<frfr9> iam 30y m big male looking for real woman
<macjason0607> guys
<Uuu> ﻿/ping frfr9
<macjason0607> im trying to get all my icons in gnome smaller .. desktop icons / menubar icons etc..
<macjason0607> any ideas ?
<Uuu> wtf
<darkvertex> gaintsura: so if there is no prob tracing to legitimate ip(s) and with dns setting could get you to ping named sites, then you should be able to use the windows box as client and linux as ICS
<Jack_Sparrow> Uuu Please dont swear even in shorthand
<ndube> can a channel operator please kick or ban frfr9
<cr4z3d> what's teh best way to find the biggest files or directories on your system?
<piklesonfire> frfr9, dude, this is a support channel for technical issues, not a place to get your mac on. please leave or ask for help
<Jack_Sparrow> ndube already done look up
<ndube> nice
<ndube> thanks
<Slart> piklesonfire: if that wasn't a call for help, I don't know what is ;)
<LjL> ndube, he was muted just after he said that
<eseven73> lol Slart
<ndube> how does one become a channel operator anyways?
<piklesonfire> Slart, haha, true true
<pantsman> ndube, by asking regularly!
<ndube> nice
<[empire]> hah
<Jack_Sparrow> pantsman That will never work
<LjL> !guidelines > ndube    (ndube, see the private message from ubottu)
<omars> hey guys i am having a huge problem, my system keeps on hanging i've just tried to open the system log and i couldnt :(.. i am using intrepid 64 bit
<distefam> Marky: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573&package_id=229460
<distefam> Marky: download the deb
<Marky> Thank you, distefam  :)
<pantsman> Jack_Sparrow, you *do* realise I'm being sarcastic, right?
<Slart> omars: couldn't open the syslog? "tail /var/log/syslog" doesn't work? error messages?
<chn_boy> hi all, I have a printer... but I don't know where it is attached... So, How can I know where this device has been attached?
<distefam> Marky: no problem
<piklesonfire> omars, check the syslogs man [menu] system -> administration -> system log
<MetalliMyers> can you see my message?
<Uuu> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: OK,  sorry all ;)
<Peregring_Lok0oo> wenas
<Jack_Sparrow> pantsman Sarcasm is wasted on irc
<LjL> MetalliMyers: yes
<Slart> MetalliMyers: yes, we see you
<LjL> !es | Peregring_Lok0oo
<ubottu> Peregring_Lok0oo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * Marky is restarting and loading Ubuntu now
<MetalliMyers> thanks
<pantsman> Jack_Sparrow, that's what they all see when my razor-sharp wit goes over their heads
<MetalliMyers> testing a client
<pantsman> see=say
<chn_boy> hi all, I have a printer... but I don't know where it is attached... So, How can I know where this device has been attached?
<eseven73> is there a way to restore my /home? i backed it up to an external USB hdd, and i need to reinstall ubuntu,
<Slart> MetalliMyers: I think there is a test channel.. it even offers some automatic messages and stuff.. try #test
<LjL> eseven73: sure, you just copy it back and then reset the permissions
<afancy> zsquareplusc: do u know why?
<Slart> eseven73: afaik you can just copy the files back
<sinbox> eseven73, if you have your  home dir backed up you should be ble to just put it back there after a reinstall, but then if it's backed-up after your problem then it might not be the best idea, you'll probably want to restore it selectively, not something I've ever done personally
<dr_willis> eseven73,  depends on how you backed it up.. If you just copied it to USB,.,. then after you install.. copy it back.  You may need to fix the permission/ownership of the dir/files
<eseven73> LjL: reset the permissions to what exactly?
<darkvertex> gaintsura: the setting in linux is at /etc/resolv.conf
<LjL> eseven73: well, i meant the ownership actually, more than the permissions - to make it match the new installation's user
<piklesonfire> eseven73, to your user as the owner with 755 permissions
<eseven73> ok ty guys
<zsquareplusc> afancy: why what? is usbfs listed in the output when you run "mount"?
<chn_boy> hi all, I have a printer... but I don't know where it is attached... So, How can I know where this device has been attached?
<NotADJ> !jp > NotADJ
<ubottu> NotADJ, please see my private message
<dr_willis> chn_boy,  where? How is it plugged in?  follow the cable.. USB most likely...
<badawi> chn_boy: u do realize how weird u're question is right? :/
<chn_boy> parallel port
<badawi> follow the wire
<hersoy> !ip hersoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip hersoy
<afancy> zsquareplusc: this the output when i run mount: usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devgid=1001,devmode=664)
<nikin> hi. I want to ise qemu to havea running backup of the system.. if i know right dd-ing the harddrive will do the trick... but theproblm is that not all the harddriveis full with partitions.. and i want to backup the drive without the empty spacewith dd
<hersoy> !ip > hersoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<chn_boy> dr_willis: parallel port
<zsquareplusc> afancy: that looks good. and when you restart vbox it still gives you the warning?
<slayton> is it possible to copy from Dir A to Dir B but not to copy existing files?
<dr_willis> chn_boy,  For my parallel port printers. the printer config tool saw/configured them automatically. Run the  gnome printer config tool and see what it sees..   It may be in the pull down menus
<piklesonfire> guys i'm out, i'll be on later this evening for the late night assists peace out
<afancy> zsquareplusc: My host is Ubuntu 8.10, In the vb is Winxp.
<chn_boy> dr_willis: is there any way to know where the address of /dev/.... about my printer??
<afancy> zsquareplusc: now in the Winxp, it still cannot find the USB
<zsquareplusc> afancy: you may need to change the "gui" part in fstab. the correct group number is output with: "grep vboxusers /etc/group"
<cdecarlo> when does support for fiesty stop?
<dr_willis> chn_boy,  check dmesg output.. I got a praallel printer on this machine.. but not in linux right now.
<zsquareplusc> !eol > cdecarlo
<ubottu> cdecarlo, please see my private message
<Uuu> !eol > Uuu
<ubottu> Uuu, please see my private message
<dr_willis> chn_boy,  when i plugged mine in the first time - the  thing even auto-detected/installed it.
<zsquareplusc> Uuu: you can also /msg ubottu  :-)
<nbeebo> Does anyone know if there is gonna be any program that supports the new online service Spotify? www.spotify.com
<Uuu> yeah, ubottu said me that ;)
<afancy> zsquareplusc: vboxusers:x:128:afancy   is it the number 128 ?
<chn_boy> dr_willis: ok2... I will try... thx for your advice
<nikin> hi. I want to ise qemu to havea running backup of the system.. if i know right dd-ing the harddrive will do the trick... but theproblm is that not all the harddriveis full with partitions.. and i want to backup the drive without the empty spacewith dd. Any ideaas howto do that?
<unixSnob> aptitude -y ... answers "y", as expected, but it does not answer "yes" to the more serious questions.  How can I compell a "yes" answer for non-interactive runs?
<zsquareplusc> afancy: yes. so you have to replace 1001 with 128.
<kate__> hi
<nbeebo> hello
<slayton> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lilalo> me ves?
<omars> slart, i used the command it gave me it showed me some info about the wireless connection, i tried to open the file but its not opening
<lilalo> yo claro que te veo
<afancy> zsquareplusc: thanks a lot, I leave a moment to restart. I will be back to tell u if it works
<zsquareplusc> afancy: wait
<koshar1> is partimage in the 8.10 repos?
<zsquareplusc> afancy: umount usbfs;mount -a    should do it
<afancy> zsquareplusc: ok
<arrenlex> !info partimage | koshar1
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (intrepid), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<Slart> omars: ok.. what "tail" does is that it prints out the last 10 or so lines from a file.. you actually saw the last 10 lines from the syslog.. which might have been something about wireless connections or something
<Uuu> ﻿nikin: maybe try to make instead it qcow2 or something similar - these images are as big as much data they contain...
<Slart> omars: if you want to open the file in some kind of editor I'd recommend gedit.. so run this "gedit /var/log/syslog"
<koshar1> arrenlex i have universe and multiverse enables and no partimage;-(
<omars> Slart, i tried gedit i got "failed to allocate 1838569966 bytes"
<calc> OOo 3.0.0-6ubuntu0intrepid1 actually uploading now to the buildds
<arrenlex> koshar1: can you run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin all the output of that command? Also, can you confirm "apt-cache show partimage" says "no packages found"?
<hackwins> hello i have a problem qith my asus eee and eeebuntu when start eeebuntu my sd card mount automount how can i order no automount? THANKS
<Slart> omars: hmm.. sounds like something is not quite right.. have you tried running memtest?
<zsquareplusc> omars: wow. how big is your syslog file?  (ls -lh /var/log/syslog)
<arrenlex> Slart: That's 1.7GB.
<Slart> arrenlex: just noticed..
<koshar1> arrenlex odd it was installed, however doesnt show up in the synaptic panel. anyway cheers arrellex
 * kate__ destroyed her virtualbox VM
<Slart> omars: on the other hand, that's quite a lot of memory.. hang on
<omars> 5.8 Gig :D
<omars> is that right :S
<omars> omg
<hackwins> hello i have a problem qith my asus eee and eeebuntu when start eeebuntu my sd card mount automount how can i order no automount? THANKS
<zsquareplusc> omars: for a syslog? no that's too large.. maybe look through the file with less find out what it repeats so often
<hackwins> how can write in terminal noautomount a device?
<hackwins> how can write in terminal noautomount a device?
<kevin__> if you want to disable automounting, go to preferences/removable drives and media
<Slart> omars: try installing the package pastebinit... then run "tail -n 500 | pastebinit"
<Slart> omars: copy paste the url it prints out here
<arrenlex> Slart: You should probably specify the file to tail or he is going to be waiting for that command to terminate for a very long time. :)
<Slart> omars: try installing the package pastebinit... then run "tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<Slart> omars: last line was wrong..
<Slart> arrenlex: I really should get some coffee... thanks again
<istvan_> anyone know why ffmpeg -i inputvideo.flv -fs 100 out.flv isn't creating a file that is 100 (mb?) in size? rather it is creating a file that is 0kb size
<hackwins> kevin__: how can i do in console?
<nomike> good evening
<kevin__> i don't know
<omars> slart, so it should be tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<omars> ?
<nomike> I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a Laptop with an ATI VGA Chip.
<Slart> omars: correct.. it will paste the last 500 lines of your system log to a pastebin and give you the url
<arrenlex> istvan_: Read the commands output, there is most likely an error there.
<abouche1> how do i get thunderbird for hardy
<hackwins> kevin__:yes i know the program to mount and configure devices but i dont have space on my harddisk thanks
<istvan_> arrenlex: i will check again, but i didn't see any
<GaMbi_DK> Hi guys.. Am I paranoid or do my root pass keep changing? I had a linux pro to reset my pass (forgot the old one I thought at first) but now my new pass isnt right too.. two days ago... so Im sure then I havent forgotten the pass(well kinda sure)
<nomike> However when I play a video (e.g. mplayer or visualisation in totem) the screen flickers...
<omars> Slart, http://pastebin.com/f2e60eae3
<GaMbi_DK> also.. if I just forgot the pass.. is there a way to reset it easy? without formating?
<nomike> Any Idea what could cause this? (bwt: i use the accelerated propietary driver)
<Windstone> anyone from sweden here?
<arrenlex> nomike: Try running it as "mplayer -vo x11 <file>" and see if it fixes the problem.
<omars> Slart, maybe it can help to tell you that i use eclipse regularly..
<arrenlex> nomike: Are you running compiz?
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: we dont have a root passoword usually, we use sudo
<jokkaa> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, thats the one :P
<GaMbi_DK> the pass for sudo
<Slart> Windstone: there is a swedish channel somewhere.. #ubuntu-se or something
<Slart> !swedish
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: with sudo you use your own password
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<afancy> zsquareplusc: Hi, it still doesnot work http://paste.ubuntu.com/82645/
<istvan_> arrenlex: I checked, it seems as though ffmpeg doesn't think that there are any frames...
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, yea.. and it is this pass iw forgot
<arrenlex> istvan_: Is there an error?
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: reboot to recovery mode and use "passwd <username>" in the root shell you get then
<istvan_> arrenlex: nope. i'll post some of the output. Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
<istvan_> Input #0, flv, from 'combined.flv':
<istvan_>   Duration: 00:09:58.7, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
<istvan_>     Stream #0.0: Video: flv, yuv420p, 1680x1040 [PAR 0:1 DAR 0:1], 29.97 tb(r)
<istvan_>     Stream #0.1: Audio: adpcm_swf, 44100 Hz, stereo
<FloodBot3> istvan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<istvan_> Output #0, flv, to 'out.flv':
<apelgate> hi. how do I make 226.0.0.2 and 226.0.0.3 to loopback addresses like 127.0.0.1 ?
<Slart> omars: didn't see anything special in there.. the computer just hangs at random times? not when you do something special?
<Niiklas> Hello, if there is anyone that has time to help me please read this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82646/
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, "passwd gambi" I will see an encrypted line (guessing it is the pass)
<omars> slart, actually it hangs when i use eclipse for a long time
<jokkaa> I have a problem. i have a foreign computer on my wireless network... i need to get it off incase to block it.. how can i ping it out?
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, what do I do then? :S
<afancy> zsquareplusc: do u have any idea? thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/82645/
<arrenlex> istvan_: Pastebin that and share the link, please.
<istvan_> arrenlex: here is my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/82647/
<zsquareplusc> afancy: that looks fine. i'm running out of ideas :/ the usbfs line works here. and of course enabling USB support in the virtual machine settings
<Slart> omars: eclipse has it's share of problems.. none of them should bring the ubuntu box down with it though..
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: you have a root shell on that box where you dont know the password?
<obst_> show all
<arrenlex> istvan_: There is a suspicious lack of mention of units for the -fs switch on the ffmpeg manpage. Out of curiosity, what happens if you tack another two zeros onto that number?
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: passwd prints a message, but it should not output anything cryptic
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, no.. just remember from early tries..
<istvan_> arrenlex: then i get a 117kb file... which is good, but still not what i asked for...
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, so go to "recovery mode"  and do "passwd [user]" and what should happen? it should print my pass? :O
<afancy> zsquareplusc: in the vm settings is anything that i need to set?
<istvan_> arrenlex: 117.6 actually
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: no, ask you for a new one.
<arrenlex> istvan_: That was with 10000?
<omars> Slart, btw the performance if very poor, i used hardy and it was much better
<istvan_> arrenlex: it was 10000
<netsurf3> guys i'm kinda concerened
<zsquareplusc> afancy: i only needed to enable "usb", nothing special.
<netsurf3> connecting to localhost at port 80
<netsurf3> gives me "it works!" in big letters
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, got it.. I see where I did my mistake.. thx allot m8
<zsquareplusc> netsurf3: you have installed a web server
<arrenlex> istvan_: Does it take suffixes? Try -fs 100K
<abouche1> how do i install thunderbird?
<arrenlex> istvan_: Actually, try ki instead of K
<Slart> omars: have you tried switching java runtimes?
<istvan_> arrenlex: nope, gives me a 0k file again
<Jack_Sparrow> abouche1 sudo apt-get thunderbird
<Slart> abouche1: sudo apt-get install thunderbird.. or just use Add/Remove
<netsurf3> zsquareplusc, ahh i did install php a while ago for a forensics toolkit but didnt think that came with it...
<arrenlex> istvan_: this is with both K and ki?
<omars> Slart, i did, i was trying to make gwt work but it does not support a 64 bit vm so i had to install a 32 bit vm and use it
<abouche1> i tried the command line and synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.18+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 10780 kB, installed size 32392 kB
<Teisei> Hi! My girlfriend has had this problem since yesterday: Her mouse clicks buttons automatically even though Mouse settings show that these gestures are not enabled
<istvan_> arrenlex: yep, both of em
<lajjr> sudo aptitude install thunderbird  to install
<abouche1> aptitude?
<Jack_Sparrow> lajjr if apt-get fails, aptitude is not likely to work
<Jack_Sparrow> abouche1 it must give some error
<rose> Hi! How would a little shellscript oneliner look like, that reads stuff from stdin and writes it to stdout? I tried "while read $t; do; echo $t;done" but that doesnt work.
<zsquareplusc> rose: cat -
<Jack_Sparrow> rose try /j #bash
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, Done :P man that was easy.. I think one of my friends is trying to slap me around.. He was kinda mad becaurse  I put pass so he couldn't install programs and such.. maybe he figgured this trick out too... Is there a way to block root shell? I dont want him to be able to change my pass in 2 min
<magicmax> hi guys
<GaMbi_DK> sorry for the long text :)
<hackwins> # /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0 what i have to do to no automount?
<arrenlex> istvan_: It looks like it's not exact. You may have to just play with it until you get under 100k.
<hackwins> # /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0                              what i have to do to no automount?
<istvan_> arrenlex: ok, thanks!
<magicmax> does anyone know how to uninstall a driver completely, not just deactivate
<istvan_> arrenlex: what unit do you think it is measuring in? bytes?
<arrenlex> istvan_: Hell if I know. It might even be bits.
<istvan_> wow, ok thanks!
<hackwins> # /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0                              what i have to do to no automount?
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: you could remove or password protect the recovery point. however then you might need a live cd to do recovery which is more complex. and with a live cd, you can get at the passwords anyway
<digitalfallacy> is kdm slower than gnome ?
<OsamaK> There was a way to run program in a specific location. something like "command --option=localname" What would be "option"? I used it for checking GIMP translation.. I guess it works with other programs.
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: encrpyted partitions are the only weapon against that :/
<magicmax> my wireless network card was working, untill i did an automatic update and now its not working... i have the old driver but it wont let me install it cause it says a newer one is already installed
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, yea but I bet he dosnt know.. and even if he dose he dosnt have access to a live CD
<arrenlex> digitalfallacy: kdm is a login manager, gnome is a desktop environment.
<hackwins> is more lighty gnome than kde
<arrenlex> digitalfallacy: If you mean kde, then no, it is not. I have used both and have found both to be very snappy.
<digitalfallacy> ya i mean kde
<digitalfallacy> not kdm sorry
<hackwins> kde requires more memory
<hackwins> # /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0                              what i have to do to no automount?
<arrenlex> hackwins: really? I've never noticed anything like that. Do you have a source?
<digitalfallacy> i am saying so because i just did a fresh of ibex with kde and my laptop is responding slower than it did on gnome
<sthomae> hi folks
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, Do I remove the "recovery mode" or just the "root shell"?
<hackwins> not but i read and experimented whith slow coputers
<magicmax> my wireless network card was working, untill i did an automatic update and now its not working... i have the old driver but it wont let me install it cause it says a newer one is already installed
<digitalfallacy> is it something u also observed ..or it can be the desktop effects are making it look so
<zsquareplusc> GaMbi_DK: the root shell only. but the better way would be password protect that entry. i think grub can do that
<sthomae> i have a problem here, my sister has ubuntu hoary running, and everytime the "save as..." dialog should show up, the program that started this dialog produces a segfault, what can i do? i have no access to the computer atm, but ill try your hints tomorow
<loz> S.O.S, i am going to hang myself with my Ethernet cable, could any one help me with the instalation of a realtek wifi card, i just don't get it, i have searched the web, but to no avail, anyone gemmed up on the case?*
<gusto5> okay, first of all
<sthomae> loz: not with ubuntu, on gentoo i could help you
<smelian> hello please how can i upgrade my source list ?
<mphill> loz is it a realtek 2400, 2500, or 2570?
<loz> stomae: maybe you could, as there is something that i read about compiling, and that is gentoo's speciality right?
<dr_willis> smelian,  upgrade to what exactly?
<loz> mphill:Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<loz> that is what lspci come's up with
<loz> so the card is recognized
<mphill> loz: have you tried to the ndiswrapper route?
<GaMbi_DK> zsquareplusc, got it.. I got allot of stuff to work with here :) thx alot for the help m8! cya around
<loz> mpill, well, not to sure how it works
<smelian> dr_willis : i just install ubuntu but when i go to synaptic i dont find some prog like awn - emesene - compizconfig ( and in my home i can fine them im using ubuntu 8.10
<sthomae> loz: install ndiswrapper, use it to load xp driver, tadaaa
<loz> i don't think it's thateasy, as i have the amd 64 version
<ompaul> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hikefu> smelian, you may need to enable additional repositories
<Hikefu> !repositories
<sthomae> so you need xp64 driver... tadaaa again
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mphill> loz:  type: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<mphill> loz: get the 64 bit version of the windows driver
<magicmax> guys i want to install an older network card driver cause the latest one isnt working, but it wont let me cause it says a newer ones already on, how do i take it off??
<smelian> Hikefu: how ?
<loz> mphill: on the disk with the drivers i have sevral choices
<loz> would it be the x 64?
<mphill> loz: I believe so
<sthomae> hmmm x64... 64bit, decisions
<sthomae> i have a problem here, my sister has ubuntu hoary running, and everytime the "save as..." dialog should show up, the program that started this dialog produces a segfault, what can i do? i have no access to the computer atm, but ill try your hints tomorow
<pswii60> Hello, how can I add my bnc details to xchat?
<magicmax> blacklist ath_pci
<dennda> sthomae: you know hoary is approximately 2000 years old?
<pswii60> Also, how can I change the background to a different color?
<Hikefu> smelian, there should be something in synaptic or from the gnome panel (system or something)... I don't use gnome, I use openbox. Or, you could just go to a terminal and run gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment various repos.
<zsquareplusc> sthomae: hoary? not hardy?
<magicmax> guys i want to install an older network card driver cause the latest one isnt working, but it wont let me cause it says a newer ones already on, how do i take it off??
<carlf> /wc/
<sthomae> oups, yes hardy... i mixed it up as i use it since hoary
<Hikefu> could anyone point smelian to the settings area for adding repos in ubuntu -- I'm using openbox and can't remember which menu it's under.
<linkmaster03> anyone know why quiteinsane and xsane both hang at startup on "scanning devices"? I can print to my printer, and I have scanned from it many times before.
<smelian> Hikefu: thank u man
<nbeebo> whats the name of the quake-styled terminal?
<pswii60> Hello ??
<nbeebo> hello
<pswii60> Anybody have answers?
<Hikefu> smelian, no problem.
<jgoguen> !anyone | pswii60
<ubottu> pswii60: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> nbeebo: yaquake I think
<DrHalan> hey, ive green blue and red dots moving around my screen. is my x broken?
<nbeebo> slart, thanks ill try
<magicmax> "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)"
<Slart> !info yeahconsole | nbeebo
<ubottu> yeahconsole (source: yeahconsole): drop-down X terminal emulator wrapper. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<magicmax> thats my wireless card
<nbeebo> slart, its kde-app... damn
<pswii60> Hello, how can I add my bnc details to xchat?
<pswii60> !anybody jgoguen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anybody jgoguen
<linkmaster03> nbeebo: yakuake
<linkmaster03> nbeebo: also tilda
<Arkturus> Hi =), I was wondering if a 20 gig partition was enough to install and use ubuntu 8.10?
<Slart> nbeebo: try yeahconsole.. it's pretty nice
<dr_willis> Arkturus,  yes.
<Slart> Arkturus: enough and some to spare
<linkmaster03> nbeebo: yeahconsole is gtk, so is tilda. yakuake is kde
<badawi> nbeebo: there's guake iirc
<dr_willis> Arkturus,  i got ubuntu on a 4gb thumbdrive.. :)
<nbeebo> linkmaster03, yeah i was looking for tilda, slart, ill try and tell u what i think about it :))
<nbeebo> badawi ill try that too thanks
<Slart> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1 (intrepid), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Arkturus> dr_willis, thank you =], ah very nice! work well? proformance is good?
<dr_willis> Arkturus,  its useable
<jgoguen> pswii60: try the solution in this xchat forum thread - http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?p=12551
<Arkturus> dr_willis, good to hear =]
<nbeebo> slart, yeahconsole doesnt have gui settings manager?
<Slart> nbeebo: not sure.. it might just be a config file
<shekhar> hi can someone help me? my control key has stopped working and i can't figure out why or how to fix it
<nbeebo> damn
<sthomae> i have a problem here, my sister has ubuntu hardy running, and everytime the "save as..." dialog should show up, the program that started this dialog produces a segfault, what can i do? i have no access to the computer atm, but ill try your hints tomorow
<magicmax> guys i want to install an older network card driver cause the latest one isnt working, but it wont let me cause it says a newer ones already on, how do i take it off??
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble burning some ISO's of movies.  Some burn fine and play fine.  Others burn, but won't play in my dvd player.
<JuJuBee> They will play in VLC however.
<rio> hi im trying to use networkmanager to manage my eth0, but it says "device not managed"
<nbeebo> anyone know how i can get gnome-menu without gnome-panel? must i use widgets?
<rio> and the network lists shows "Ifupdown (eth0)" which is readlonly
<Bart_> Can someone tell me how to hide the Lock screen option
<Bart_> and switch user
<enzotib> rio, eth0 is configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<rio> enzotib: just deleted everything related to eth0 in the interface sfile
<smelian> guys i get this error when i try to update : W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nbeebo> anyone know how i can get gnome-menu without gnome-panel? must i use widgets?
<rohdef> anyone who knows when alphas of 9.04 will be released and what we might have to look forward to (apart from OOo3)?
<Bart_> nbeebo, doesn't it work with alt + f1 ?
<zsquareplusc> rohdef: see #ubuntu+1
<bean-oh> is there a channel that would be good please to look for assistance with trouble in ConnectionManager?
<bean-oh> *place
<nbeebo> 9 = 2009 ,04 = april
<rohdef> zsquareplusc, ok, thanks
<nbeebo> bart_: not without gnome-panel
<eseven73> how do i reset apt? its hanging when trying to install dokuwiki and when i try to install other things it says to do dpkg --configure -a but still hangs
<d1gital> interesting graphics question: X crashes using Ion and Fluxbox but runs fine using GNOME and compiz.  I'm using nvidia
<Maveas> How do I give myself permission to create a shared folder? :S
<d1gital> maveas: gksudo nautilus
<henriker> Any possibility that someone could checkout this thread:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/damnsmalllinux-42/damn-small-linux-on-libretto-110ct-cant-start-x-and-bootup-issues-686693/ Any kind of advice would help
<Maveas> Very nice
<henriker> it is ubuntu related of course
<pswii60> Where IS Network settings in xchat?
<Maveas> Thanks
<d1gital> np
<eseven73> how do i reset apt? its hanging when trying to install dokuwiki and when i try to install other things it says to do dpkg --configure -a but still hangs
<JFC1993> Hello?
<JFC1993> Is any one here good at math?
<hackwins> yes
<chfwiggum> JFC1993: hit it
<pswii60> Okay, I have a  bootable usb with Ubuntu  on it. How come when I disconnect it from my pc, it never saves changes to programs, or even programs I used apt-get to get?
<digitalvaldosta> I have an issue with 8.10. When I print anything there is a minute delay. What can I do to fix this? In previous version this was not the case.
<zleap> the live cd is live
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: because you dont have set up casper-rw or casper-cow
<JFC1993> Can any one help me with a triple integral?
<zleap> so its designed to forget changes when turned off as they are saved to ram i think
<Giraffe> JFC1993: huh?
<dr_willis>  Try #homework JFC1993
<JFC1993> chfwiggum on orders of integration
<d1gital> why is my X crashing when i use Ion/Fluxbox?  gnome works fine.
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: stay on the channel, so that others can help too :-)
<hackwins> digitalvaldosta: if you search in google pleaseeee
<pswii60> ok
<JFC1993> dr_willis I need smart people and the largest collection of then are on the linux chats.
<hackwins> digitalvaldosta: nice to talk with you
<digitalvaldosta> for what, hackwins
<pswii60> How can I set up "casper-rw or casper-cow"?
<eseven73> apt is hanging when trying to install dokuwiki, how do i reset it? even reboot doesnt help
<pswii60> so that everything I do, saves.
<Scunizi> digitalvaldosta: try reinstalling the printer/driver.. or maybe a different driver if there is one.
<digitalvaldosta> just type in printer delay ubuntu 8.10? hackwins
<hackwins> for your problem with kubuntu 8.10 and nvidia
<henriker> #homework
<JFC1993> fine
<xenocampanoli> I am not getting most of my diagnostics anymore into my error log file from apache2 using ssl/https.  What do I do to turn these diagnostics back on?
<chfwiggum> JFC1993: try ubuntu-offtopic
<JFC1993> k
<pswii60> zsquareplusc?
<dr_willis> I dont even know how you would 'discuss' complex math on irc.
<d1gital> lol willis good point
<xat_> does anyone here have an idea of how to create a static /dev setup rather than relying on udev on boot?
<hackwins> mmm "problem with nvidia ubuntu 8.10 ubuntu"
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xenocampanoli> Does anyone ever use the #ubuntu-server group?
<pswii60> Thanks zsquareplusc
<sthomae> i have a problem here, my sister has ubuntu hardy running, and everytime the "save as..." dialog should show up, the program that started this dialog produces a segfault, what can i do? i have no access to the computer atm, but ill try your hints tomorow
<guntbert> JFC1993: if I read right and you've got a math problem: the people in #math are really helpful
<Scunizi> hackwins: you having issues with nvidia drivers?
<Bryan> I know this is rather lame, but whats the command to display your hardware (IE how much ram you have, how fast your cpu is. Via the command line)
<sthomae> Bryan: df, free, htop, top....
<Scunizi> Bryan: sudo lshw
<Setebos> I have Opera installed and it is set as the preferred browser. Nautilus still has Firefox set to open HTML files. How can I change this to Opera?
<hackwins> digitalvaldosta: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<Bryan> Scunizi, thank you!
<Bryan> that was it.
<Scunizi> Bryan: np
<zsquareplusc> JFC1993: maxima ;-)
<pswii60> zsquareplusc: If I already have a bootable usb drive, can I just download something that'll auto save to it? Or do  I have to recreate the whole usb drive?
<hateball> Setebos⡶ Rightclick a html file and choose preferences
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: one of the methods involve that you make a partition for the persistent things -> gparted. but maybe you can also make a file and edit the settings in isolinux.cfg. i've not done it myself.
<Setebos> hateball: Okay, I got it. Thanks
<pswii60> Anybody know what to edit?
<henriker> Does anybody know what may be wrong if grub reads the hd fine, but the ubuntu alternate installer cannot read the hd at all?
<hackwins> pswii60:edit what
<eseven73> ur
<d1gital> why would my X server crash when i attempt to use Ion but have no problem with GNOME?
<DrHalan> hey, why do i have to be root to bind to port 40?
<darrylb> Is there anyway to run kernel 2.6.25+ on 8.04?
<methods> my wireless driver is not loading during boot
<eseven73> how do i change the default timeout of sudo from its 15 mins to something like 1 hour?
<pswii60> hackwins, isolinux.cfg so it can save automatically everything that I download/change.
<hackwins> digital: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<slayton> I can't burn cd's for some reason... when I try to burn with gnomebaker I get the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/82658/
<darrylb> Is there anyway to run kernel 2.6.25+ on 8.04 without compiling a custom kernel? Or are you stuck with 2.6.24? (Sorry, should have been specific the first time).
<retour> need help with mkudffs and DVD-RAM to format it to full capacity
<Balau> DrHalan: yes, because the port is < 1000
<DrHalan> Balau, so does apache run as root too?
<dr_willis> eseven73,  its mentioned in the sudoers man pages I belive.. and at many google sites on 'sudo security timeout settings'   I forget the exact setting
<Bart_> Can someone tell me how to hide the Lock screen and switch usser option
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: it looks like the common method is: move partitions with gparted and make a ext3 partition on the free space and label that partition "casper-rw". the cd contents can be left on a 750MB fat partition
<eseven73> thx dr_willis
<d1gital> hackwins: none of those seem to describe my problem.. and i;m running 7.10
<Balau> DrHalan I can't check but I suppose that it runs as root, not sure if you can do otherwise
<pswii60> zsquareplusc, does it matter fat32 or 16?
<hackwins> sorry im confused whit other user
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: i dont think so. unless fat16 cant format 750MB. but if you already have the stick, just shrink the current partition
<methods> what chapter in the handbook talks about managing modules at boot time ?
<DrHalan> Balau, thing is i am writing my own little web frontend but i would like the app not to run as root. do you know if there is maybe a way to make port 40 a "speical case"?
<guntbert> DrHalan: most servers are *started* as root, bind to their port and then give up the privileges
<mia_tech> EEE
<MetalliMyers> hai U guise
<pswii60> zsquareplusc, could you check your pm for a min please?
<MetalliMyers> I'm here and ready tbh
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: i don't use xchat ;-)
<pswii60> What do you use?
<zsquareplusc> chatzilla
<pswii60> oh
<_cb> I want to do a fresh install of 8.1 on top of 8.04 but keep all my data and settings. I know too do dpkg –get-selections > mypackages.txt
<_cb> sudo dpkg –set-selections < mypackages.txt sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade to install the applications. I know to copy my home folder.
<_cb> What to do I do to insure my program seetings come across? Ie So I don't have to set evolution?
<pswii60> chatzilla > xchat?
<MetalliMyers> http://www.espn.com
<jokkaa> All my folders with . in front of their name, wich are supposed to be hidden.. are visible.. how can i get them invisible again?
<guntbert> DrHalan: why must it be port 40 anyway?
<DrHalan> guntbert: cause that is the http port isn't it?
<zsquareplusc> _cb: backup /etc too for system wide settings. user settings are in your home
<Jack_Sparrow> MetalliMyers What was the purpose of that link?
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: i don't know, just use what suits best for you.
<d1gital> that was really wierd.. sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf crashed X. does that even make sense? gedit usually works...
<pswii60> isn't the command sudo apt-get install chatzilla?
<_cb> zsquareplusc, Are /etc and home the only 2 folders I need to be concerned with?
<Jack_Sparrow> d1gital running a gui ap under sudo is a very very bad idea.
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: its a firefox extension. but there is also a version in the repos afaik. you can search with "apt-cache search"
<d1gital> jack_sparrow why?
<guntbert> DrHalan: no, http is on 80 as standard, but you can point your browser to any port you want as in http://my.server.pvt:1400, which would use port 1400
<Jack_Sparrow> d1gital If you have made a habit of that in the past, it could be a source of problems
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<saurabh> hello
<dr_willis> jokkaa,  most file managers have a hide/show hidden files setting. they are not really hidden.. they are just 'not shown' by specific apps as a common way to clean things up
<porter1> Does anyone here know how to get my ipod nano 4g to work with rhythmbox?
<nimbus> anyone use an ati radeon 4650 have any tips to reduce the flickering issue?
<slavik> bugzilla, where does it keep mailing logs when smtp_debug is enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pswii60> what's the closest thing to mirc? lol
<pswii60> any idea zsquareplusc ?
<dr_willis> pswii60,  I use xchat under windows and linux..
<DrHalan> awesome, thanks guntbert
<Jack_Sparrow> pswii60 xchat, with a little reconfiguring
<saurabh> i have removed network manager from ubuntu8.10. now there is problem in shut down wat to do
<saurabh> i have removed network manager from ubuntu8.10. now there is problem in shut down wat to do
<russell__> what is a good tool to resize my vista partition to give ubuntu more room?
<guntbert> DrHalan: you're welcome :)
<pswii60> Yeah I'm using xchat now
<pswii60> I'm just not seeing where to input bnc info lol
<zsquareplusc> _cb: hm.. /var also contains "changing" information. such as /var/www and some apps may have some data there. but maybe you can live without copying that one when you do a fresh setup as you described above
<saurabh> i have removed network manager from ubuntu8.10. now there is problem in shut down wat to do
<dr_willis> russell__,  vista has its own tools to resiz vista partitions.. but you may need to use gparted to expand the linux partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> pswii60   /j #xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat >  aurabh
 * dr_willis has no idea what 'bnc' info is.
<saurabh> i have removed network manager from ubuntu8.10. now there is problem in shut down wat to do
<whyameye> trying to run a 32 bit in a 64 bit env. /usr/lib32/quicktime1 is segfaulting on me. How might I debug. Works fine on 32 bit OS.
<russell__> dr_willis: thank you sir
<_cb> zsquareplusc, thanks!. Now I just need to work up the nerve ;)
<shadowwulf> i have a few games like trackballs and extreme tux racer that when they go to full screen .. i cant see it and i get a out of range or input error depending on LCD type ... is there a way to get them to switch to winodwed mode ?
<Jack_Sparrow> saurabh Please STOP repeating
<jokkaa> dr_willis, thx. realy made it for me
<saurabh> srry
<dr_willis> <saurabh> perhaps reinstall the tool.. or tell the channel why you removed it..and try to fix the original problem
<pswii60> I would really like to save my settings/programs so there on my usb drive everytime I disconnect it
<nimbus> Shadowwulf, do you use ati?
<pswii60> So I better listen to what zsquareplusc said :P
<Jack_Sparrow> pswii60 look into persistent boot
<shadowwulf> nimbus, nvidia
<|_steve_|> I've a Logitech webcam with id 046d:08da. I have downloaded gspca-source.  I can't get my audio or video out.  Why?
<dr_willis> pswii60,  theres ways to make a persistant usb live-cd type thing. :) in 8.10
<nimbus> try disabling compiz before playing a game.
<nimbus> See if that helps.
<DrHalan> guntbert, if i buy an url somewhere i can also just set it to forward to that port i guess?
<pswii60> Yeah, I'm using a bootable usb drive now
<pswii60> just nothing saves
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<shadowwulf> nimbus, how would i do that ?
<nimbus> Get "compiz fusion icon" from add programs menu
<nimbus> that is the easiest way
<guntbert> DrHalan: you cannot buy urls, tell me what you are trying to accomplish
<nimbus> then start it. it is under your applications> system tool
<|_steve_|> I would like to do webcam with my family.  I have Intrepid
<eigma> I'm getting "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6" on apt-get dist-upgrade from Gutsy to Intrepid.. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DrHalan> guntbert, i have a little server and wanted to add a web-backend to it
<Jack_Sparrow> eigma You do mean gutsy-hardy then intrepid right
<|_steve_|> Jack, I'm a newbie and haven't found an answer in stuff like that
<shadowwulf> nimbus, same error ...out of range or input not supported
<eigma> ugh, I just realized I'm "skipping" a version.. I'll dist-upgrade to hardy first
<Jack_Sparrow> |_steve_| THen you need to read more carefully
<eigma> this server actually had feisty last night, so I want to bring it all the way to Intrpid
<nimbus> shadowwulf, did you turn off compiz and switch to metacity?
<shadowwulf> nimbus, i did
<|_steve_|> I will try
<nimbus> not sure then
<zsquareplusc> eigma: if its a server you dont want to upgrade every 6 months, stay at hardy and jump from LTS to LTS next time
<slavik> bugzilla, where does it keep mailing logs when smtp_debug is enabled?
<eigma> zsquareplusc: cool, thakns for the tip
<shadowwulf> nimbus, is there a way to make the game go to a windowed mode ?
<nimbus> so these problems only occur in windowed mode?
<methods> why isn't there a preference tool for managing boot modules ?
<guntbert> DrHalan: not sure if I understand your needs: you can have your web-server listen on any port, and of course you can put a link with that port in the url into any web-page, but (as an aside) you should learn a little about networking and security before writing your own server
<shadowwulf> nimbus, the problem happens in full screen mode ,... if the game starts windowed ... everything is fine
<nimbus> shadowwulf, sounds like an issue with the refresh rate.
<DrHalan> guntbert, what exactly do you think is important to learn ?
<koshar1> methods there is, the modules file and the modules blacklist. otherwise initrams
<shadowwulf> nimbus,  know of a way to fix it ? or a hotkey to make a game go windowed mode ?
<whyameye> why would a 32 bit library crash in a 64 bit os env.?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<methods> koshar1: yea but this is needed for a non command based user.... and where is this information in the handbook ?
<guntbert> DrHalan: not one thing exactly, only "a little server" in the big bad world of hackers,rootkits,spambots,... seems a bit scary :)
<Guest73448> how do I limit the amount of operation choices on the startup screen???   I have 8 for ubuntu
<dr_willis> Guest73448,   You mean the GRUB boot menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest73448 gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest73448> yes and thx
<zsquareplusc> rather sounds like too many old kernels
<whyameye> ok what IRC channel might help me sort through running 32 bit binaries in a 64 bit OS?
<nimbus> I am not sure, shadowwulf. I am not sure I understand the problem but I would next try to look at the monitor settings (resolution, refresh)
<dr_willis> Guest73448,  menu.lst has an option for the # of kernels to show.. You can set it to some # like 2 or 3, and rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<Balau> Guest73448 you could apt-get remove old linux images
<_cb> i am going to do a fresh install of Ibex on top of Heron. I am saving my /Home and /etc folders. Do I use the GUI or is there a command that will work better? (Do I need to worry about 'hidden files?')
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > whyameye
<ubottu> whyameye, please see my private message
<Akiva> Hello everyone, I have a slightly off topic question/request... I recently moved and have a really terrible internet connection... I run Ubuntu (of course) an am in desparate need of some sort of solo games to play on my pc when I need to decompress. can anyone make any suggestions? Please, no COD4 and such. as my system just isn't good enough/
<koshar1> methods man modules is the information,
<dr_willis> _cb,  how are you doing a 'fresh install' 'on top of'  ?   - why not just do a clean install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > Akiva
<ubottu> Akiva, please see my private message
<zsquareplusc> _cb: "cp -ax" makes archive copies, recursive, but it wont cross mount points
<Akiva> I am well open to various styles of games, but like I said, it must be able to be played offline
<fushorts> what is the folder that the mouse pointers are stored in?
<Jack_Sparrow> Akiva I like sauerbratten and frozen bubble etc
<dr_willis> Akiva,  freecol, and wesnoth are worth playing also. :)
<_cb> dr_willis I meant a clean install. I am going to delete all the Heron partitions, install Ibex and copy /home /etc back
<Akiva> ubottu: Sorry, let me clarify, I don't need them to be open source, etc. not your typical games roundup on an Ubuntu thread... It can require WINe and a purchase
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Akiva was duped by ubutto
<nimbus> all hail technoviking
<dr_willis> Akiva,  i can also get most of the PopCap type casual games to wortk with wine also
<Jack_Sparrow> Akiva See the link I gave .. asking what games are good is not a real support issue
<zsquareplusc> _cb: when your partitioning, conside putting home on a separate partition. one thing less to care about next time (wont save you from backupping though)
<Technoviking> hail nimbus
<Jack_Sparrow> Technoviking nimbus   OT
<fushorts> anyone know where the mouse pointers are kept?  what folder they reside in?
<DrHalan> guntbert: but what do you mean i can't buy URLs?
<Jack_Sparrow> DrHalan But a universal Resource locator?
<Jack_Sparrow> buy
<shrapnel> it looks like Intrepid now allows number pad keys to repeat in "mouse keys" mode, which basically makes mouse keys useless
<_cb> Currently I have home on a separate partition. Will Ibex discover it?
<Akiva> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, I will check it, but most of these games leave a lot to be desired.
<Akiva> Wesnoth is fun for a bit but horrible incomplete
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Akiva
<ubottu> Akiva, please see my private message
<_cb> zsquareplusc, Currently I have home on a separate partition. Will Ibex discover it?
 * zsquareplusc has made a gpxe boot that runs the network install of ubuntu with just 200kB. but where would i put that online now..
<shrapnel> when you hold an arrow key down and it starts to repeat, mouse keys interprets it as rapid keypresses, making the cursor move *super* *slow*
<Akiva> Thakns all
<Jack_Sparrow> _cb You will probably need to point ibex to it
<guntbert> DrHalan: what you *can* buy is a domain name, though
<shrapnel> bug
<zsquareplusc> _cb: you can tell it to use in the installer.
<jokkaa> How do i open pictures from the terminal?
<shrapnel> jokkaa: try 'eog filename.jpg'
<shrapnel> jokkaa: or 'gimp filename.jpg'
<zsquareplusc> jokkaa: text console only or within X
<Balau> jokkaa: "gnome-open filename" works wonders on many types of file
<Jack_Sparrow> jokkaa Do you have gui or just cli
<jokkaa> thx worked
<Texou> hi
<Maveas> Texou, hi?
<btoogood> hi there
<Texou> did someone heard of vibuntu 1.1  release?
<macjason0607> guys .. how do i make it so that every application that i open up stays the size that i want it ?
<Jared555> is ebox a good control panel when you can get it installed?
<Morydd> I'm having some trouble getting NFS shares working. The server is Debian Sid, Client is Hardy. No changes have been made on the server recently.
<benbloom> after reboot, I have to run "#ifconfig eth1 down" before nm will connect to that device. eth1 (my wireless card) is not mentioned in my /etc/network/interfaces file. how is ifconfig bringing it up in the first place? how do I get it to be handled by nm?
<methods> koshar1:  yea but this wans't done for me automaticlaly when i added the driver through teh restricted driver tools adn then it's not explained anywhere in the handbook so how does a normal person know what to do ....
<deever> is there a way to ifup a bridge without any children?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, bridge_ports cannot be omitted or left empty
<_cb> On Heron, based on a book I read,  I had a /home, /boot, /(root), (swap), /home,/tmp, /usr, /var partitions. Which should I 'blow out' prior to doin an Ibex install? Should I add an /etc partition?
<Niiklas> anyone know which song this is in the background http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pop0eAUbUak
<kate__> bye bye
<macjason0607> i don't hear anything
<zsquareplusc> Morydd: you provide more details?
<powert001> tonyyarrusso: are you there?
<osotogari> 'lo all. Has anyone seen a problem with audacious and playing files over a smb share??
<benbloom> Niiklas: it's enya
<Morydd> zsquareplusc: the only other thing I'm seeing is in /var/log/messages "Dec  8 12:46:03 ophelia kernel: [ 7932.742209] rpcbind: server locutis not responding, timed out"
<moepman> i have a problem here, my sister has ubuntu hardy running, and everytime the "save as..." dialog should show up, the program that started this dialog produces a segfault, what can i do? i have no access to the computer atm, but ill try your hints tomorow
<malv> is there a bug in the alternate 64 bit installer which gives you this error saying that you need to insert a cd?
<Morydd> ophelia is the client, locutis the server
<benbloom> Niiklas: it's called "Only Time" by Enya
<osotogari> 'lo all. Has anyone seen a problem with audacious and playing files over a smb share??
<Guest73448> dr_willis menu.lst....  where is it located?  I cant do it hack sparrows way///
<Jack_Sparrow> benbloom Please dont encourage ot discussion
<Morydd> I'm able to access locutis vis ssh, and I restarted portmap, nfs-kernel-server, and nfs-common on the server.
<jimmy__> When i try to boot ubuntu 8.10 it hangs or freezes then
<jimmy__> i have to hold space bar to finish boot
<ruiz> ruiz
<nikin> hi. I want to ise qemu to havea running backup of the system.. if i know right dd-ing the harddrive will do the trick... but theproblm is that not all the harddriveis full with partitions.. and i want to backup the drive without the empty spacewith dd. Any ideaas howto do that?
<benbloom> !offtopic > Niiklas
<ubottu> Niiklas, please see my private message
<macjason0607> strange my sound isn't working
<zsquareplusc> Morydd: and exportfs on the server lists your directory and ip range for the client
<powertool08> Can anyone here help me set up a PXE clonezilla server?
<jimmy__> hello
<jimmy__> hypnos
<btoogood> jimmy__: hi
<jimmy__> I am trying to make contact
<jimmy__> Btoogood
<zsquareplusc> powertool08: they have a small howto on their website
<benbloom> back to my ontopic question-- after reboot, I have to run "#ifconfig eth1 down" before nm will connect to that device. eth1 (my wireless card) is not mentioned in my /etc/network/interfaces file. how is ifconfig bringing it up in the first place? how do I get it to be handled by nm?
<macjason0607> as far as my sound not playing .. should i dmesg the output ?
<Morydd> zsquareplusc: yes. /home/sean      192.168.19.0/255.255.255.0
<powertool08> zsquareplusc: I've looked at it and I have some questions it didn't answer
<Morydd> Note that this NFS share worked previously.
<moepman> i have a problem here, my sister has ubuntu hardy running, and everytime the "save as..." dialog should show up, the program that started this dialog produces a segfault, what can i do? i have no access to the computer atm, but ill try your hints tomorow
<samile> macjason0607: try devil's pie its in the repositories
<moepman> will maybe anybody answer me sometimes?
<Guest73448> dr_willis   does it matter what version I am using ...  kubuntu 8.10   64 bit
<deever> is there a way to ifup a bridge without any children?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, bridge_ports cannot be omitted or left empty
<Balau> macjason0607: it is possible that two program are trying to access the audio at once, for example Totem and a flash plugin in firefox
<chupy> why firefox in ubuntu run so slow??? all ubuntu is so slow more than windows
<zsquareplusc> Morydd: and your client has an ip of that range?
<DrHalan> chupy, yeah thats what i think sometimes too
<Morydd> yes. 192.168.19.25
<chupy> it crashes a lot
<Scunizi> chupy: your video driver might not be set up correctly.. it's typically not ubuntu but something else in the system that slows it.
<Balau> moepman: what software gives her segfaults? you can try to run the program in the terminal, it should output some errors.
<macjason0607> did somone say something ?
<zsquareplusc> Morydd: you try mount and not nfs urls?
<zsquareplusc> powertool08: its off topic here. dont they have a channel?
<chupy> maybe is my new mouse?
<macjason0607> did somone say anything about my sound problem ?
<chupy> i put it with the best speed and in the manual it says that it makes slow computer
<powertool08> zsquareplusc: if they do I don't know what it is, #clonezilla and #drbl don't exist
<Balau> macjason0607: it is possible that two programs are trying to access the audio at once, for example Totem and a flash plugin in firefox
<Morydd> zsquareplusc: I get: /usr/local/sbin/mount.nfs: not using string
<Morydd> mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'locutis' failed: timed out, retrying
<Scunizi> chupy: could be...
<macjason0607> yea
<macjason0607> i just changed some settings
<macjason0607> wierd
<meoblast001> how do i install xulrunner so i can get  No package 'mozilla-xpcom' found to stop happening
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest73448 Hack Sparrow..   You are on thin ice.
<zsquareplusc> powertool08: #etherboot is sometimes helpfule if you are using it or gpxe, otherwise /J #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimmy__> hello looking for help
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: someone morphing your nick?
<meoblast001> i installed xulrunner-1.9-dev
<jimmy__> my 8.10 ubuntu hangs on booting
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi No. just being rude
<Guest73448> hack???   I just am looking for an alternate way to fix this problem.. not tring to hack anyone
<osotogari> 'lo all. Has anyone seen a problem with audacious and playing files over a smb share??
<DrHalan> lol
<zsquareplusc> Morydd: beyond my knowledge..
<jimmy__> i have to push space bar to get it to boot
<powertool08> zsquareplusc: ok, thanks
<jimmy__> hello
<Morydd> zsquareplusc:  thanks for the help anyway
<Guest73448> jack_sparrow  the list came up but what do I do with it
<DrHalan> jimmy__: run in recovery mode and look waht the console output is
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest73448 <Guest73448> dr_willis menu.lst....  where is it located?  I cant do it hack sparrows way///          Is what I am talking about
<martin-de-1983> hi, is here anyone who uses a canon ip4000r using cups?! i tried to install the printer but can not print ...
<retour> need help with mkudffs and DVD-RAM to format it to full capacity
<zsquareplusc> jimmy__: heh, i also have a box that requires to press a key. but its cause of the old XT keyboard connected to PS2
<jimmy__> thanks dr halan
<Rolaulten> hello...fun little things, I'm trying to install a script (for random wallpapers)...However I have the small issue that I dont know how to run scripts from the command line
<jurtti> does anyone here know about installing ubuntu eee from usb?
<JON5000> I am using samba and succesfully shareing local folders with windows pc's on the network.  however, unable to share a usb drive which is fat32.  all permissions and ownership correct.  its mounted, etc.  is it possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > jurtti
<ubottu> jurtti, please see my private message
<Guest73448> jack_sparrow...   hahahaha  ever hear of a typo?   But I like it
<Texou> well I wondered if on vibuntu 1.1 there was speech synthetiser; I dont find any info about this
<jimmy__> this is a HP laptop
<macjason0607> Balau, .. strange thing .. i just opened up youtube and my sound isn't playin .. what do you think could be using the sound driver ?
<meoblast001> how do i install mozilla-xpcom... what is the ubuntu package name
<macjason0607> i don't think i have anything open right now
<osotogari> @ jurtti: have done it recently
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest73448 Not laughing here
<jimmy__> I will check in recovery mode
<samile> Rolaulten: ./***scriptname*** be careful
<jurtti> jack_sparrow: thanks!
<gnutron> Morydd: iirc, You can't run NFS without the server's portmap and NFS daemons running
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  huh? menu.lst is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest73448> oh please,,,   if you think I said hack on purpuse than you must be pms in...  Nothing was ment by the TYPO!
<Rolaulten> samile: just enter the path to the sscript - /home/user/script?
<Morydd> gnutron: I believe they are running.
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis I am aware of that
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  then what was the question? I missed somthing.
<Balau> macjason0607: maybe there's another application that is hanged. Try to log off and log in again from the system and open only firefox
<samile> Rolaulten: yes the script must have executable permissions though
<moepman> Balau: all programs osing the gnome save as dialog crash whe using it, the message on the console is just a segfault
<macjason0607> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis His typo on my name was a bit convienient..
<Guest73448> so does this mean you wont help me???
<Rolaulten> samile: yea, I did that part with chmod
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest73448 If you mean me.. no
<samile> Rolaulten: what output did you get when running the script
<Guest73448> my goodness,  I typo all the time the h is right next to the j JACK get over it
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Guest73448
<ubottu> Guest73448, please see my private message
<Morydd> gnutron: do you know a way to check if they are running?
<Rolaulten> samile: give me a sec to pastbin this
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  heh :) ok
<gnutron> Morydd: ps aux  should tell, use sudo to insure you see it all.
<Rolaulten> samile: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m39f580bd
<Balau> moepman: you can try "dpkg-reconfigure nautilus", it should reset some configurations.
<Morydd> gnutron: yes. portmap and (several instances of) nfsd show up.
<Jared555> what is involved in getting mysql 5.1 up and running on ubuntu?
<gnutron> Morydd: try googling it, ubuntu does things differently.
<Guest73448> TO ALL looking for help please read......    watch your typo's there are some that are exceptionally sensitive and will not help you  if you make a typo... Have a nice day
<Rolaulten> samile: bah, just ment lines8 and 9 but oh well
<JFC1993> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:JFC1993 Please help with triple integrals
<LifesaGarden>  I want to use bitpim for my cellphone but the help files call for a script to be placed in a /etc/hotplug directory and there isn't a hotplug folder in 8.04 .... is that still a feasible practice on that how to?
<btoogood> what is a good wusiwyg html editor ie like nvu, I did have Kompozer installed but it kept closing on me, so I uninstalled it
<macjason0607> no change in my sound
<samile> Rolaulten: do you have the libgnome-perl package installed?
<moepman> Balau: ill try that tomorrow
<osotogari> @ btoogood: i use bluefish
<gnutron> btoogood: bluefish is pretty good
<osotogari> @ gnutron: zingggggggggg.... :P
<Morydd> my google-fu has failed me thus far. the only thing I've found is a recompiled version of nfs-common, but that didn't help either.
<Scunizi> gnutron: but is bluefish wusiwyg
<Rolaulten> samile: its not able to find that package in the repos...
<btoogood> gnutron: i dont know html so that is why kompozer(nvu) is good because it is like dreamweaver
<ogre> what is an open source alternative for making excel spreadsheets?
<deever> is there a way to ifup a bridge without any children?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, bridge_ports cannot be omitted or left empty
<Scunizi> ogre: there's Openoffice Sheet and gnumeric..
<samile> Rolaulten: libgnome2-perl then?
<Rolaulten> samile: that one is installed
<android60> is it standard for a laptop that can boot from usb to also be able to boot from SD card?
<samile> Rolaulten: and libgnome2-gconf-perl?
<xat_> android60: yes
<nibbler> android60: sd card normally is connected via usb internally
<ogre> Scunizi,  ty
<android60> ok thanks guys
<Rolaulten> samile: libgnome2-gconf-perl is installing...well is now installed
<samile> Rolaulten: has that sorted the problem?
<Rolaulten> samile: Yep - thanks...to to figure how you were able to glean what lib's needed to be installed
<benbloom> after reboot, I have to run "#ifconfig eth1 down" before nm will connect to that device. eth1 (my wireless card) is not mentioned in my /etc/network/interfaces file. how is ifconfig bringing it up in the first place? how do I get it to be handled by nm?
<samile> Rolaulten: script used perl(from the output) problem was with gnome(Can't locate Gnome2/GConf.pm) so a quick apt search found it. glad to help.
<Scunizi> ogre: keep in mind, if you use macros it's a whole different ballgames in Open Office. Never tried them in gnumeric.  VB isn't used..
<JON5000> I am using samba and succesfully shareing local folders with windows pc's on the network.  however, unable to share a usb drive which is fat32.  all permissions and ownership correct.  its mounted, etc.  is it possible?
<linux29684> anyone know how to get the live ubuntu (hardy) booted to a powerpc mac?
<linux29684> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<m1dn1ght> I'm trying to install Cairo-Dock in Hardy and am having some trouble graphically with it.  I do not have compositing but am told I can use it with fake transparency so I do not get a black bock around the icons when I move the mouse over it?  Can anyone give some advice please.
<linux29684> anyone know how to get the live ubuntu (hardy) booted to a powerpc mac?
<zsquareplusc> linux29684: i don't know about the live cd. but installers are at ports.ubuntu.com
<linux29684> zsquareplusc: thanx, but i need to run it on a live cd first, and cannot access the bios because macs don't have bioses to change boot order
<dr_willis> linux29684,  last i used a cd in a old PPC mac. I had to hold down the C key' or on some older machines ya have to do other tricks.
<zsquareplusc> JON5000: the permissions from the samba side allow to read the stick?
<sshirley> Hi everyone. Using the command-line, how do I enable hardware drivers. Using the GUI, I would use System->Administration-> Hardware Drivers.
<pswii60> ok so zsquareplusc  you're saying the easiest way for me to be able to save programs/settings/ etc via my usb drive is to do what again?
<linux29684> dr_willis: its a mac powerbook g4 2006
<deebus> ok, so is there a KDE channel?
<deebus> need help with 4.2 stuff
<yagga> try the apple key t gives boot devices then choose
<DavidCanarias> Hi
<dr_willis> linux29684,  i would google for that machine and how to make it boot cd's  Could be a mouse button, or  the C key, or somthing else.
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: use gparted to make room and create a partition with ext3 and the label "casper-rw" or "casper-cow" depending on if you want the entire system persistent or just your home
<linux29684> dr_willis and yagga: thanks, i'll try c and apple key
<deebus> anyone running KDE?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me please? When I open my web broswer Mozilla Firefox its very slow. Why could this be?
<pswii60> zsquareplusc, instead of using gp could I use the Terminal or no?
<deebus> my menu button has disappeared and turned into a USB devices status button instead
<deebus> thoroughly useless in its current location
<sshirley> Anyone know how to enable hardware drivers using the command-line?
<lazarus_lupine> modprobe?
<Texou> night  guys
<babydaz05209> hey wuts up people
<samile> g'night
<babydaz05209> wuts this all about
<zsquareplusc> pswii60: you could do all these steps manually, but don't ask me :p gparted is so much easier
<pswii60> ok
<sshirley> lazarus_lupine: I am trying to install the ath5k driver for my Atheros card. I just got the ath5k on there but I need to enable it. modprobe doesn't see the ath5k driver anywhere.
<pswii60> and where is gparted stored?
<danielbw> i need to change the grid size of the gnome desktop
<babydaz05209> ubuntu sucks
<danielbw> any way to do that?
<sshirley> sshirley@zion:~$ sudo locate ath5k
<sshirley> /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates/ath5k.ko
<DavidCanarias> I am trying to download a driver for my new HP printer. The website is clear enough but when I type in the terminal : sh hplip-2.8.10.run   up comes an error :  sh: Can't open hplip-2.8.10.run   Does anyone know how to overcome this please?
<dmg46664> How do I get the sound on this to work. Totem doesn't play anthing for me. tried mozilla-plugin-vlc but it doesn't load for this.
<dmg46664> http://www.laits.utexas.edu/tex/gr/virr1.html
<cliff> hi
<myk_robinson> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<deever> is there a way to ifup a bridge without any children?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, bridge_ports cannot be omitted or left empty
<dmsuperman> I keep getting "console-kit-daemon" crashes errors. It pops up, tells me it crashed, but nothing else happens. I have these regularly. I'm using Hardy.
<dmg46664> http://www.laits.utexas.edu/tex/gr/virr1.html    can't get the soundclips to work
<dmg46664> works in windows
<dmg46664> with quicktime
<dmg46664> ubuntu 8.10
<loquitus_of_borg> Is thunderbird broken on Intrepid? I just installed it and it crashes when I start it.
<loquitus_of_borg> some gdk or gtk error
<loquitus_of_borg> This is the error: The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<quentin> bonjour
<kansan> i have two directories: foo and bar. foo is the parent directory of bar.  i would like to create symbolic links so that all of the files/subdirectories of bar (recursive) will be available from foo as if they were in that directory.  (1) i know symbolic linking can link to one file... but can it handle a case like this?  (2) can apache follow these symbolic links (the motivation here is to cleanup directory structures)
<nedwell> While rotating the compiz cube, can you freeze the position and continue to work with the windows displayed as is?
<chfwiggum> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<dr_willis> nedwell,  you want to work on an 'angled' desktop?
<loquitus_of_borg> anybody have thunderbird working in Ubuntu 8.10? mine crashes
<nedwell> dr_willis, not usually, but it would help out a lot if i could currently do it.  it looks like i've seen someone in youtube do it, but didn't know if it was actually possible or just video editing.
<dsnaike> thunderbird works flawless for me
<chfwiggum> loquitus_of_borg: start it from console and paste the output
<chfwiggum> loquitus_of_borg: to pastebin
<tiyowan> loquitus: Mine works just fine.
<loquitus_of_borg> chfwiggum:
<loquitus_of_borg> http://pastebin.com/mc623b95
<NotADJ> PAM is letting me login without a password. QAny ideas?
<NotADJ> Any ideas*
<NotADJ> !pam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<sshirley> I am trying to enable a driver using modprobe, but modprobe can't seem to find the module:
<sshirley> sshirley@zion:~$ sudo locate ath5k
<sshirley> /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates/ath5k.ko
<sshirley> Am I missing something?
<FloodBot3> sshirley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiyowan> loquitus_of_borg: TB v2 (the one on intrepid) works just fine. I read somewhere that the very latest one causes problems, but I'm not sure.
<dr_willis> sshirley,what command are you using?   try ------>   sudo modprobe ath5k
<whitehawk> hi
<whitehawk> I installed kubuntu on a laptop and since that it reboots in every ~20 minutes. Even in windows
<drwelby> So my sound playback on Hardy with Ali 5451 card is fine, but whne  I try the RT kernel sound playback is horribly slow and distorted. Any ideas?
<whitehawk> could this be a coincidence?
<sshirley> dr_willis: That's exactly the command I used. I got this as a response: FATAL: Module ath5k not found.
<zsquareplusc> NotADJ: you have set no password? or why should it allow to log in without.
<dsnaike> loquitis_of_Borg how did you install thunderbird
<tiyowan> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<loquitus_of_borg> dsnaike: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<dr_willis> whitehawk,  i would think so.. check your fans , dust out the thing.. look for lint... (seen that happen befor)
<whitehawk> lint?
<zsquareplusc> sshirley: i had to install linux-backports-modules to get that driver
<dr_willis> sshirley,  and uname -a          shows you are using the   2.6.27-9  kernel?
<sshirley> zsquareplusc: That's exactly what I did too. :-)
<chairman> what's a good email client because evolution and tbird can't never separate my accounts?
<sshirley> dr_willis: Linux zion 2.6.27-9-server #1 SMP
<dsnaike> Uninstall try sudo aptitude will handle dependancies much better
<zsquareplusc> chairman: i haev separate accounts with thunderbird. doesnt it work for you?
<NotADJ> zsquareplusc: sudo too!
<NotADJ> zsquareplusc: And no, it is not set to aut-login
<dr_willis> sshirley,  it LOOKS like you may have 2 different kernels and are booted to the other one..     2.6.27-9-server   vs 2.6.27-9-generic
<tiyowan> chairman: TB is pretty cool; it can read almost all the webmail accounts too.
<nimbus> anyone experience flickering video with compviz effects on with an ati card?
<mano> i only get dial up conection with wvdial, but with sudo, i want an icon to activate wvdial, how do i do it ?
<NotADJ> nimbus: Only in fullscreen aps.
<tiyowan> nimbus: Yes.
<nimbus> I get it when playing a movie, full screen or no
<NotADJ> mano: gksu <command>
<sshirley> dr_willis: yeah. Looks like it. Hmmm. How can I copy the driver from the generic branch to the server branch?
<zsquareplusc> NotADJ: then set yourself a password in system->admin->users
<nimbus> is there anything to be done about that aside from turning off compiz?
<loquitus_of_borg> dsnaike: please restate that... I did not understand
<NotADJ> zsquareplusc: I have a password, I was messing with Kerberos PAM, and passwords became no longer necessary...
<tiyowan> nimbus: I use VLC and go to Tools and set the vid. output to X11.
<NotADJ> But I uninstalled Kerberos
<dr_willis> sshirley,  no idea.. You may want to update grub, and see what kernels are avail.    Normally you dont just 'copy' modules from one kernel to another.. its possible the server kernel did not incluide that module
<cliff> after i installed compiz fusion my computer starts in safe graphics mode?
<chairman> but i got 3 gmail accounts and i get emails  to my default one which is gmail too
<nimbus> I just tried that tinyowan. it still flickered
<tiyowan> nimbus: Which ATI card do you have?
<nimbus> 4650
<zsquareplusc> NotADJ: ok, you you chaged pam config files, so that the final action if no auth method works is login instead of fail
<sproingie> is "nautilus ." the accepted way to pop open a file browser in the current dir?
<nimbus> wait - it is not flickering now
<dsnaike> uninstall current thunderbird restart xserver reinstall thunderbird with sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<dr_willis> sproingie,  thats one way.
<tiyowan> nimbus: I'm running an ATI X1400, and it's working fine.
<yagga> chairman: have utilized filters
<hummesse> hi guys. I have a problem. I need to get some files from my labtop which is behind a firewall where i work. I can make an ssh connection to the server at work and from there another to my labtop, but i can't figure out how to copy files all the way through both connections. Does anyone know how?
<zsquareplusc> hummesse: use scp
<dr_willis> hummesse,  scp is our friend :)
<hummesse> would that not copy the files to the server at work?
<loquitus_of_borg> dsnaike: what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<zsquareplusc> hummesse: or sftp:// in nautilus
<NotADJ> zsquareplusc: How do I fix...
<NemesisD> can anyone recommend a highly compatible VNC server if I absolutely must use VNC? I'm trying to VNC onto a linux machine from an iPhone using some crappy client
<yagga> chairman: have you tried utilizing filters to place emails in folders
<hummesse> I dont think it is that simple zsquareplusc. Please read the question again
<zsquareplusc> NotADJ: fix the pam config. compare the files with a working machine or backups. alternatively reinstall the package that provides the files
<chairman> ok how u do tht. i see them but i ignore them
<NotADJ> zsquareplusc: I didn't modify any files, I guess apt did...
<dr_willis> NemesisD,  i tend to use vnc4server for linux, and ultravnc for windows
<dsnaike> aptitude handles dependacies much better than apt-get
<zsquareplusc> hummesse: sftp uses ssh connection, you just need to enable the sftp module in your ssh server. it is by default
<NemesisD> dr_willis, thanks, I'll see if I can get that to work
<yagga> chairman: saw your issue late but you want mail to email accounts separted right?
<sproingie> aptitide however does not have super-cow powers
<sproingie> aptitude even
<dr_willis> NemesisD,  vnc4server however defaults to usint twm. You have to correct the .vnc/xstartup to make it run somting useable
<loquitus_of_borg> dsnaike: ah ok
<andriy21> ciao
<zsquareplusc> NemesisD: there are vncserver vnc4server tightvncserver x11vnc vino  .. one of them should work
<chairman> right
<hummesse> but the problem is that it is really two connections. One from home to the server and one from the server to the labtop. so if i sftp://server i dont get the labtop. If i sftp://local_labtop_ip i also dont get the labtop
<NemesisD> vino sure as hell doesn't :/
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about exiting a VBoxGTK crash without having to do a hard reboot?
<dr_willis> I use the default 'share desktop' feature under gnome. and it works rather well for me
<zsquareplusc> sproingie: nope no moo but it has other animals (hint: moo -v, -vv, ..)
<yagga> chairman: create folders you already have inbox create folders with names you want
<cvd-pr> Why ubuntu update-manager show me an older image and header if i have the newest one?
<yagga> chairman: right click on "on this computer" name folder
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey I just burned the 8.10 64 bit version to a CD and than put it in to see if it worked.
<cvd-pr> ?
<MonthOLDpickle> There is an option named
<MonthOLDpickle> Install within windows
<MonthOLDpickle> so its possible to install linux when I am in windows?
<bdelin88> what's the best way to go about removing ubuntu and reinstalling it, just save my home directory and delete anything i don't want restored?
<zsquareplusc> MonthOLDpickle: it will install linux in a file on your windows partition$
<n8tuser> !clone | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kiba_urufu> what does the /usr folder need for permissions. I accidentally changed its perms. to 777 and im going to restart as root but i wanted to know what it needs to be chmodded to first.
<dr_willis> MonthOLDpickle,  the  Wubi tool lets you install linux to a 'file' on the windows drive.. but i dont reccomend it.
<cvd-pr> bdelin88,  reformat the /
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any list of scanners that are fully compatible
<MonthOLDpickle> okay just making sure
<GodfatherofEire> *with ubuntu
<dr_willis> !sane | GodfatherofEire
<MonthOLDpickle> I was amazed..not anymore
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<MonthOLDpickle> lol
<fluxy> bdelin88: you might consider backing up your .debs packages using aptoncd
<bdelin88> i have no idea wat ubottu just told me to do
<n8tuser> kiba_urufu, drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  4096 2007-10-15 16:19 usr
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks dr_willis
<hatter243> bdelin88, ubottu just told you how to replicate your currently installed packages onto another machine
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis Does it include backported drivers, etc though?
<deever> is there a way to ifup a bridge without any children?
<hatter243> bdelin88, but I think what you were asking about can be simply done by plugging in a thumb drive and copying your home dir onto it
<kiba_urufu> thanks n8tuser
<bdelin88> hatter243: lol yea... i am sure he did but... yea
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, bridge_ports cannot be omitted or left empty
<dr_willis> GodfatherofEire,  cant say that ive ever noticed many 'drivers' for scanners under linux. :)  all the scanners ive tried have worked from the start - worked better then they do in windows
<bdelin88> hatter243: yea i think i just want to save a few things like themes and awn settings, icons, etc
<cvd-pr> Please someone say YES is you can read this
<bdelin88> for example if i copy the .avant folder it should save my settings right?
<bdelin88> YES
<hatter243> bdelin88, unless you've done something nutty, those should all be in .files in your homedirectory
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis thanks for the that
<GodfatherofEire> *the help
<cvd-pr> bdelin88,  yes
<Twile> Is there a UMPC image for Xubuntu like there is for Ubuntu (as of 8.10)?  It's like a live CD, except persistent and on a USB drive.  Not sure if you still have to change the BIOS settings or not though.
<bdelin88> whoever suggested APTonCD, i love you in a non gay way
<dr_willis> Twile,  You can make such a thing with the tools in 8.10, unetbootin can also make such an image.. but i dont think that tool makes it persistant (yet)
<fluxy> bdelin88: lol. thx
<Twile> dr_willis: thank you
<bdelin88> fluxy: heh, btw, this apton thing it installs just packages and things like that, but not drivers, so i truly could install the same packages on multiple (different hardware based) systems right?
<Twile> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/
<fluxy> bdelin88: you can select which packages you want, it can even create a meta-package for you
<bdelin88> fluxy: O-M-G
<bdelin88> fluxy: my life is simple now
<ubendu> !bitlbee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee
<bdelin88> fluxy: although... i don't know what a "meta" package is
<ubendu> Anyone here use Bitlbee?????/???????????
<skylarS> what is a good light html viewer for use from the command line?
<NotADJ> zsquareplusc: I didn't modify any files, I guess apt did... Any idea?
<ksakjas> im trying to setup motion, but i have two cameras so i have motion.conf thread0.conf and thread1.conf, but im unsure how thread0.conf is suppose to look to make it point to /dev/video0 same with thread1 to make it point to /dev/video1. how how to configure motion to run both at the same time?
<zsquareplusc> NotADJ: nope
<dr_willis> skylarS,  w3m, lynx, may be others.
<fluxy> bdelin88: sometimes copying the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives from the old system to the new one may work, aptoncd is a safer method
<Twile> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bdelin88> fluxy: i agree
<JFC1993> Are there any math geniuses here?
<fluxy> bdelin88: a metapackage is a package which does not have any software in itself. it makes the installation of a set of other packages easy by having them as dependencies.
<skylarS> dr_willis, nice, thanks w3m is pretty neat
<bdelin88> fluxy: i see, i think...
<fluxy> bdelin88: suppose you want to install packages x,y,z,a,b,c,d,g...etc instead of each time selecting all that, you create a metapackage called alphabet. alphabet does not contain any software, but when u install it, it lists x,y,z,a,b,c...etc as dependency hence all that get installed
<dmsuperman> I have network-manager-pptp installed, using Hardy, and nm-applet doesn't give me an option to modify VPN connections. I've restarted DBus and the applet and even X
<bdelin88> fluxy: sounds convenient
<dmsuperman> What can I do to get it to list it?
<NET||abuse> anyone know is there a prebuild radius server distribution at all?
<MonthOLDpickle> also I am going to be pre-formatting the HD
<MonthOLDpickle> should it be in fat32 or what?
<dr_willis> skylarS,  some of those have graphical features if you are using a framebuffer console
<tarvid> root partition boots to kernel panic after upgrade. Any way to rebuild the boot image on a partition?
<skylarS> dr_willis, will I am using the gnome terminal default and I do have some mouse capabilities at least :)  I don't know what you can tell from that.
<genii> NET||abuse: freeradius is an ubuntu package which comes with safe defaults. You also might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> skylarS,  you are not using the framebuffer then.
<cvd-pr> Opera Acid Test3 100% :-)
<fluxy> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bdelin88> i guess i can also backup my windows xp VM as well
<porter1> Anyone know why Blender doesn't open in non-fullscreen even when I select the windowed option in the menu?
<|Zippo|> hi, where can I find a tutorial to install XEN virtualization on intrepid????
<bdelin88> porter1: it does the same for me as well
<dr_willis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<fluxy> bdelin88: generally, the best thing to do, is to have atleast 3 partitions, one for swap, one for  / and one for data
<fluxy> bdelin88: the one for data needs not be formatted in case of new install or upgrade, and can be mounted at /home
<bdelin88> fluxy: already done, i think i have swap, ext3, "Media", "Software" and a windows partition, lol
<fluxy> bdelin88: makes life easier
<bdelin88> fluxy: but i don't feel like setting up a dedicated home
<cliff_> ution what is a free email service i can use with it?
<deever> is there a way to ifup a bridge without any children?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, bridge_ports cannot be omitted or left empty
<cliff_> * i am setting up evolution what is a free email service i can use with it?
<cvd-pr> If i have the image and headers of 2.6.27.9 why i have to install the 2.6.27.7 ones ?
<bdelin88> fluxy: btw, is there anything you could think of that would convert my windows playlist files (windows-based directory structure) into playlists that amarok could understand the directory for?
<lester__> ктонибуть есть.
<lester__> ?
<fluxy> bdelin88: Neither do I. I mounted my data partition inside /home/<my username>. Incidentally I also use it as My Documents on Windows XP (I dual boot for games). This way no matter how many reformats, my data is always intact
<lester__> Русские есть.
<lester__> ????
<cvd-pr> :-S
<zsquareplusc> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mano_> who has dial up conexion on Ibex ?  i,m having problems
<LjL> !ru | lester__
<ubottu> lester__: please see above
<MonthOLDpickle> Preformat  NTFS or FAT32
<cliff_> ---- i am setting up evolution what is a free email service i can use with it?
<bdelin88> fluxy: you mounted your data directory (NTFS i assume) to your home and store your stuff there you say?
<bdelin88> fluxy: i will have to look into that after finals
<zsquareplusc> bdelin88: if you save the playlist with relative paths, many linux programs can read it too
<fluxy> bdelin88: I meant /home/<username>/Dokz and Dokz is a fat32 partition, quite big, holds all my data
<fluxy> bdelin88: zsquareplusc is right, else if you know python programming a little script might help...
 * zsquareplusc lost confidence in fat. i want fsck.ext3 for my data
<fluxy> MonthOLDpickle: preformat for what?
<lester__> Кто русский знает напишите плиз =)
<bdelin88> fluxy: i see, well i assume that even though people say NTFS is sketchy in linux, i could mount it to home right?
<lester__> мне в приват
<fluxy> cliff_: Gmail?
<lester__> вопросик имеется
<GodfatherofEire1> !ru | lester__
<dmsuperman> After installing network-manager-pptp, restarting X, and restarting dbus, my nm-applet only lists "Manual configuration" as an option, nothing about VPN. Any ideas how to solve that?
<ubottu> lester__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<macjason0607> besides devde what app is good for converting a avi to a mpeg ?
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: no i don't know python, but i was maybe considering getting into it, don't know if there's like a beginners IRC out there or some team eager to teach a little :)
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: ffmpeg, mencoder
<Buzzk> does warhammer online work on ubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> hard drive is formatted as NTFS with some old info thats not needed. Gonna format first to get rido fall data
<phoenixz> Hi there, where does ubuntu keep its "secure" logs? cant seem to find them in /var/log where the other log files are
<MonthOLDpickle> was wondering what to format it as before the installation
<bdelin88> fluxy: eh, one more thing, i know i ask a lot, but i think the "primary" and "logical" feature has been taken out of ubuntu partition manager, what is the deal with that?
<LjL> phoenixz: what are the secure logs?
<zsquareplusc> bdelin88: while it wasnt be to suggest python, i can double that sugegstion. python.org has tutorials, there is a mailinglist and #python here
<zsquareplusc> s/be/me/
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: nice :) thanks
<macjason0607> actually
<Buzzk> anyoNe
<phoenixz> LjL: The logs where user access is registered, access denied, etc..
<macjason0607> zsquareplusc, i want to convert it to a iso then burn it to a dvd
<five_> does imgburn work well on linux?
<LjL> phoenixz: that would be /var/log/auth.log
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: do you know if winamp has the capability to save relative paths to playlists or if there is an easy conversion?
<phoenixz> LjL: ah, thanks!
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: i used ffmpeg -f dvd and then devede (set it to use files as is)
<cofeineSunshine> hello
<zsquareplusc> bdelin88: i think winamp had that
<fluxy> bdelin88: last time i tried, gparted worked well for me...
<Buzzk> does warhammer online work on linux
<macjason0607> zsquareplusc, so you decode the movie first and then use devde to burn ?
<bdelin88> fluxy: well i am not saying it worked well, but i do not see the options anymore for logical or extended partitions
<cliff_> ty setting up gmail account
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: decode? you need to convert it to a mpeg devede failed with my files, so i used ffmpeg for that step
<macjason0607> oh ok
<cvd-pr> I have a cpu 1.8ghz then i change the bios and change the clock something from 200hz to 250hz and know my cpu is 2.95ghz , its smell like something is burning
<dmsuperman> After installing network-manager-pptp, restarting X, and restarting dbus, my nm-applet only lists "Manual configuration" as an option, nothing about VPN. Any ideas how to solve that?
<macjason0607> ffmpeg -f dvd < -- zsquareplusc so this is the command
<zloog> does gnome-terminal support logging? If not can somone recomend a term that does?
<zsquareplusc> cvd-pr: your CPU is probably getting hot and the dust on it is smelling...
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: uhh..
<bdelin88> ***now the question of all questions, since i am reinstalling, should i go with 64 BIT UBUNTU or 32 BIT?  I would say I am an advanced windows user and intermediate to beginner at ubuntu (no programming except CSS and HTML junk), and also is the firefox 64 with 32 bit flash wraparound stable enough... whew!!!!
<Pici> zloog: run   script filename   before you start working and it will log all your commands to a file.
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: -target dvd
<fluxy> bdelin88: I am not sure about gparted, i am not in a position to check that right now
<cvd-pr> bdelin88,  if you have more than 4gb go with 64
<Brack101> Hi there
<dr_willis> bdelin88,  ive had no issues with 64bit Ubuntu  :)  been testing it with 8.10 -  worked very well
<bdelin88> cvd-pr: wonderful, i have 4gb exactly :)
<zloog> Pici: I'm trying to learn nntp and I want to log an interactive  telnet session
<bdelin88> dr_willis: thanks :)
<cvd-pr> but i think that now you can use more than 4gb in a 32bit distro
<fluxy> bdelin88: Same here no problems, even flash works great, except that sun java plugin for mozilla isnt available for 64bit
<cvd-pr> im i right?
<zsquareplusc> bdelin88: there seems to be a 64 bit beta flash now. and for 4GB ram, 64 bits is better. but for proprietary software, 32 bit is easier. you can also do !chroot though
<bdelin88> fluxy: is there a problem with java or does it still work?
<oakmac> Adobe released a 64-bit native flash player for linux a while ago - does anyone know if this has hit the ubuntu repositories yet?
<cvd-pr> with pae kernel you can use more than 4gb in a 32bit distro
<bdelin88> oakmac: that's good news
<fluxy> bdelin88: other implementations are available - icedtea - except that icedtea doesnt support advanced features, its only around 95% compatible
<dmsuperman> After installing network-manager-pptp, restarting X, and restarting dbus, my nm-applet only lists "Manual configuration" as an option, nothing about VPN. Any ideas how to solve that?
<fluxy> bdelin88: if u want, for e.g., to run runescape, it wont work with icedtea
<bdelin88> fluxy: ok so currently java would not work in the browser
<bdelin88> fluxy: sun java that is
<fluxy> bdelin88: it works, but not the official java runtime
<fluxy> bdelin88: icedtea works
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<zsquareplusc> bdelin88: simply install a !chroot with firefox so you have access to the 32 bit stuff easily :-)
<cvd-pr> ubuntu has the pae-kernel like openSuse?
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: like sun java? :)
<fluxy> flakeparadigm: Hi
<zsquareplusc> !chroot | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<flakeparadigm> I need some virtual machine software that supports 3d graphics acceleration.
<fluxy> flakeparadigm: for gaming?
<zsquareplusc> bdelin88: it is like a 32 bit minimal install within your normal setup.
<deever> is there a way to ifup a bridge without any children?
<genii> cvd-pr: No pae kernel by defalt on 32 bit. The server kernel is pae enabled though.
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, bridge_ports cannot be omitted or left empty
<MrCollins> Is there a simple video editor available for ubuntu besides kino?
#ubuntu 2008-12-09
<zsquareplusc> MrCollins: avidemux
<flakeparadigm> fluxy: no I'm trying to use windows vista with a 3d desktop interface (BumpTop)
<genii> cvd-pr: And of course the 64 bit kernels by default
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: you're not talking about the 32 bit emulation that windows does automatically are you?
<MrCollins> zsquareplusc, thanks
<MrCollins> !avidemux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<dmsuperman> After installing network-manager-pptp, restarting X, and restarting dbus, my nm-applet only lists "Manual configuration" as an option, nothing about VPN. Any ideas how to solve that?
<kitche> MrCollins: think cinerella(sp?) is in the repos
<zsquareplusc> bdelin88: no. you can also run some 32 app directly on ubuntu, when installing ia32-libs. e.g. google earth
<cvd-pr> genii,  opensuse 11 has pae in 32bit
<fluxy> MrCollins: Does it have a simple interface, à la Windows Movie Maker?
<zsquareplusc> kitche: its not, and "simple"? ;-)
<MrCollins> fluxy yes
<kitche> zsquareplusc: hey I find it simple :)
<cvd-pr> why ubuntu not?
<MrCollins> kitche, it wont let me install what would be the apt-get command for cinerella?
<genii> cvd-pr: So does *buntu, but as I described, it is the server kernel in 32 bit which has pae extensions
<maicod> hi will ubuntu work when I host it on my linux-server and let a thin client network boot it and mount it over NFS ?
<fluxy> flakeparadigm: I dont think vm's work well with graphical acceleration, you dont have access directly to the hardware....blabla
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: lol, oh boy... it sounds like a lot of work if i don't have the command line experience... i guess what i am asking is am i going to be able to run this pretty close to how simple i was running 32 bit?
<fluxy> MrCollins: Hmm...Interesting. Thanks I might look into that myself.
<cvd-pr> genii,  so how i get pae in desktop edition?
<flakeparadigm> fluxy: yeah. I just hat the thought of dual booting though.
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: or do i need to do !chroot for almost every 32 bit install
<cvd-pr> like openSuse
<kitche> MrCollins: probably have to grab it off it's site
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: yes i am being a little b*tch about asking questions
<fluxy> flakeparadigm: so do I, but I have to, for the games...
<genii> cvd-pr: Install kernel version. But be warned if you use restricted drivers which are i386 kernel-specific, that hardware will not work
<fluxy> flakeparadigm: but in your case, Compiz has nice effects
<MrCollins> kitche,  the only thing I dont like about kino is that it does not have a timeline and indicator
<zsquareplusc> bdelin88: well 98% of the packages are simply installed with apt-get and you will not notive a difference between 32 and 64 bits. for the rest there is a) ia32-libs b) chroot c) virtual machines
<dmsuperman> cvd-pr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5347489
<zsquareplusc> s/notive/notice
<dmsuperman> genii: Check this out: "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5347489"
<flakeparadigm> fluxy: yeah, but it isn't anywhere near what bumptop is. Its a different type of effects
<dmsuperman> genii: I used it to enable PAE on a normal kernel for me :D
<bdelin88> zsquareplusc: alright, so you think i'll manage then? :)
<cvd-pr> genii, in openSuse works, so maybe with ubuntu works too...
<mcpancakes> in linux can I hot-swap mice without having to reboot?
<dmsuperman> cvd-pr: With that guide you can rebuild your kernel with PAE enabled and still use a normal kernel
<genii> cvd-pr: You could try.
<dmsuperman> cvd-pr: I used it on my normal desktop :)
<maicod> anyone familiar with booting Ubuntu over NFS ? (if it will work)
<cvd-pr> dmsuperman,  ok thanks
<jedi06> does redirection work immediately or does it only work after the program is done so foo.pl > bar
<jedi06> does foo.pl have to finish before you see anything in bar ?
<Nick_Meister> hello guy
<Nick_Meister> s
<Nick_Meister> i need help with nvidia drivers
<maicod> jedoi06: I think you should see the file grow (logging in with another console)
<zsquareplusc> mcpancakes: if it is usb, yes
<arrenlex1> jedi06: It does not.
<cvd-pr> im gona send a request to ubuntu so they make it create a packge for me
<cvd-pr> :-)
<mcpancakes> zsquareplusc: it is, I'll do that, thanks.
<dmsuperman> cvd-pr: Heh, doubt that'll happen
<Nick_Meister> i enable the driver
<Nick_Meister> then the pc restarts
<zsquareplusc> mcpancakes: shift+ctrl+numlock starts the keyboard mouse if it doesn't work ;-)
<NotADJ> How do I make ubuntu look for a word in a directory of files.
<Nick_Meister> and it tells me cant start x server no screens found
<arrenlex1> !grep | NotADJ
<ubottu> NotADJ: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cvd-pr> Its me or ubuntu 8.10 feels kinda slow
<cvd-pr> ?
<arrenlex1> NotADJ: That was way less helpful than I thought. grep -r "word" .
<cvd-pr> 8.04 is fast
<Nick_Meister> anyone?
<junglist313> Nick_Meister: Are you trying to start COmpiz?  I think you have Metacity running
<NotADJ> arrenlex1: Thanks
<Nick_Meister> its a fresh install of ubuntu T.T
<Nick_Meister> tried to turn on special effects
<Nick_Meister> it ruined everything :S
<fluxy> cvd-pr: depends on your hardware. on my old laptop 8.04 was slowish. on my new pc, 8.10 is flying with CompizFusion!
<Nick_Meister> every time
<dmsuperman> After installing network-manager-pptp, restarting X, and restarting dbus, my nm-applet only lists "Manual configuration" as an option, nothing about VPN. Any ideas how to solve that?
<Nick_Meister> its like im cursed or sometheing
<Nick_Meister> i have 2 video cards and 2 screens
<Nick_Meister> neither of them are working
<bdelin88> i am kinda shocked how a long file copy has bogged down my system... seems much slower (although cpu only shows at 25%) (4 gb RAM, 3.4ghz CORE 2)
<Nick_Meister> only a comman line
<cvd-pr> fluxy, :-S
<junglist313> Nick_Meister: I had this same issue and I am trying to remember how I fixed it
<bdelin88> opening a file with a text editor took almost 10 seconds...
<kiba_urufu> I need to fix my sudo command. everytime I run it i get the error "sudo: must be setuid root". Could this have anything to do with accidentally chmodding the /usr folder to 777?
<Nick_Meister> O.O
<kitche> kiba_urufu: most likely
<dr_willis> kiba_urufu,  i think thats a big YES
<dr_willis> a very very big YES. and other things may be broken now as well. :)
<genii> Gah
<zsquareplusc> recursively chmodded /usr?
<arrenlex1> kiba_urufu: lmao, yes, it most likely is. Good job, you basically just made linux into windows :(
<Nick_Meister> junglist313, is there a tutorial on this somewhere?
<junglist313> Nick_Meister: download newest nvidia driver. put it in your home folder. then from command line try: sudo ./NVIDIA(whatever the driver is)
<fluxy> cvd-pr: if you have enough RAM *sigh*, it should be fast (with a good gfx card, CompizFusion will work as well else, metacity is ok too)
<kiba_urufu> yeah, i thought so. I tried to change it back to the original drwxr-xr-x root root but it didnt fix it. By how it sounds, its not fixable?
<junglist313> Nick_Meister: I found it on the forums
<danielbw> firfox is typing backwards
<danielbw> what is going on
<danielbw> firefox that is
<Nick_Meister> lol its been possessed by the devil
<Nick_Meister> XD
<danielbw> how do i switch it so i can type normal
<arrenlex1> kiba_urufu: You can try chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<fluxy> danielbw: LoL
<arrenlex1> kiba_urufu: Although I don't know how you can do that without being root, which you cannot do without using sudo.
<zsquareplusc> danielbw: right click the text box, is there something about input methods?
<danielbw> fluxy, it's rather funny, I know
<arrenlex1> kiba_urufu: It may or may not fix sudo, but you may still have messed up a bunch of other things
<nils_> hi
<cvd-pr> fluxy,  amd xp 1.8ghz, 512 ddr 400hz ram, geforce 4mx 32mb :-S
<fluxy> arrenlex1: perhaps at grub screen booting as root?
<arrenlex1> fluxy: Ah, right, I forgot about that. That would work, thank you.
<nils_> Is there some kind of minimal ubuntu image that I can netboot from that gives me a shell and a few necessary tools? Kind of like a live cd, just smaller and network bootable
<danielbw> zsquareplusc, i dont see that option
<NemesisD> ugh, anyone know how to keep vino-server from respawning? i have it disabled in remote desktop but every time i kill it it just responds in another proc
<kiba_urufu> arrenlex1: alright. i usually just boot up as root. but yeah, as far as i've noticed only things that need me to start sudo are messed.
<aarkerio> nils:  try Knoppix
<zsquareplusc> nils_: what do you want?
<aarkerio> or  freshmeat.net
<zsquareplusc> aarkerio: that just as big as an ubuntu live cd
<nils_> zsquareplusc: a rescue system
<fluxy> cvd-pr: i really cant say much, it's the kind of thing you gotta try to know :S
<mcpancakes> sweet, this mouse works, I guess I'll tell you all my story. This computer, a Dell OptiPlex GX620, is new from two days ago. It came with BIOS ver. A05, and a USB mouse (only two things relevant to the story). I was having a problem in Windows with, oh say half the time, single-clicks registering as double-clicks. I updated the BIOS to ver. A11, but that didn't fix it. Also, the problem also occurred in Ubuntu, so I knew it was either the h
<mcpancakes> ardware or the BIOS. Anyways, I just plugged in a different USB mouse and it seems not to have the problem.
<zsquareplusc> nils_: you can netboot the live cd, at least hardy.
<nils_> zsquareplusc: hmm that would be quite large
<aarkerio> there are a lot of rescue livecds on freshmeat.net
<zsquareplusc> nils_: well it uses 600 MB on your server. but it doesn load all that to boot
<Phervieira_MT> hello
<Phervieira_MT> does anyone here speak english?
<Phervieira_MT> or portuguese?
<zsquareplusc> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zsquareplusc> we understand english here
<fluxy> Phervieira_MT: Hi! i think everyone speaks english
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Phervieira_MT> em português mesmo
<Pici> Phervieira_MT: Not here, in #ubuntu-br
<Phervieira_MT> ok
<cvd-pr> What is the command to view all i has posted?
<cvd-pr> xchat
<NotADJ> GDM says: Logging in with cached credentials.
<dmsuperman> After installing network-manager-pptp, restarting X, and restarting dbus, my nm-applet only lists "Manual configuration" as an option, nothing about VPN. Any ideas  how to solve that?
<zsquareplusc> dmsuperman: some tools have problems with restarting dbus. try to log out and in again
<dmsuperman> zsquareplusc: I completely restarted X and dbus, I said that -_-
<IdNotFound> guys, I'm having some weird mouse acceleration behaviour after upgrading to Intrepid. I usually play games on a second X server, but whenever I switch X servers, the display :0 (the one with GNOME) always resets my mouse acceleration to some default value, while display :1 (with the game) keeps its settings... any ideas why and/or how to fix?
<zsquareplusc> dmsuperman: yeah you did. and a reboot?
<IdNotFound> btw, I'm setting and checking them with "xset m" and "xset q"
<Bsims> I am trying to install multiple distros on a thumb drive with unetbootlin how do I do so... aka what do I need to edit
<dmsuperman> zsquareplusc: Not yet, prefer to avoid reboots when possible. I have a lot of hard drives to fsck when I do
<dr_willis> Bsims,  you would have to do some manual configuring of the syslinux (or was it grub) boot loader on the drive.. and perhaps some  work at 'installing'  to the THumbdrive, and archive the isntall somewhere else. install next OS.. and move the first one back....
<dr_willis> Bsims,  unetbootin may erase the first. if you install another on top
<rustybox> so my cat pulled out my external drive's power supply while formatting.... now it wont' show up at all when I plug it in.... what do i do????
<riddlebox> how stupid of dell to sell a laptop with ubuntu on it, but not make sure that it actually works correctly!
<dr_willis> Bsims,  and of course different disrtos install in different 'ways' to a thumb drive
<arrenlex> rustybox: Does gparted find it?
<Bsims> dr_willis: thats the problem, how do I prevent it from doing so, I want ntpasswd and ophtcrack
<dr_willis> rustybox,  fdisk it. delete partitions, remake them. format it again
<arrenlex> rustybox: Plug it in and go to the partition manager, I think it's in system or admin. Is it listed?
<rustybox> arrenlex, no, i was formatting it with gparted but now it won't
<dr_willis> Bsims,  you will have to install each OS and see how thy install and manually tweak things.
<dmsuperman> zsquareplusc: Though I found somebody else with the same problem and they restarted with no results
<Bsims> Gah they really need to add an append feature to that thing
<five_> how do i remove failed reposotitories
<fluxy> rustybox: get a turtle? ;)
<arrenlex> rustybox: Does the output of dmesg change when you plug it in?
<five_> they make my downloads stop at 140 out of 142
<dmsuperman> zsquareplusc: I've restarted dbus completely, and X, and networking, still nothing :(
<rustybox> arrenlex, it's not showing up... are the filesystems damaged or something
<badawi> i downloaded opera .deb from opera website, how do i install it?
<rustybox> arrenlex, dmesg shows a bunch of gibberish, part of it says "buffer i/o error" or somethign like that
<five_> never mind i think i got it
<arrenlex> rustybox: well, that doesn't look promising.
<fluxy> badawi: double-click on it, should open with gdebi
<arrenlex> rustybox: Can you pastebin the relevant portion?
<rustybox> arrenlex, yes
<eeboy__> Any apache users here? I can't seem to find htpasswd2 to set a user and password...
<Bsims> dr_willis: I cam
<fluxy> badawi: or terminal -> dpkg -i /pathtodeb/opera.deb
<ganymede> how can i see what version of a package i have installed in the package manager? i think for some reason, apt isn't upgrading a certain package, even though a newer one is available in the enabled repos
<badawi> fluxy: thank you
<roger_> i use lampp, alot easier to set up apache wiht
<Bsims> dr_willis: Er I can't even find a good how to on it for the love of GNU
<Bsims> I checked their useless wiki
<IdleOne> ganymede, apt-cache policy package
<zsquareplusc> dmsuperman: and system->prefs->network?
<dr_willis> Bsims,  no idea then..  Ive seen 2gb thumb drives for $5 a pop.. I aint going to be doing much Multi-intall-hacking on my thumbdrives any time soon.
<dmsuperman> ganymede: dpkg -l | grep package-name
<dmsuperman> zsquareplusc: It's supposed to show up under the menu when you click on nm-applet
<dr_willis> Bsims,  i did get PuppyLinux+Geexbox on one THumbdrive however. and Ihad to manually edit the boot configs
<rustybox> arrenlex, http://pastebin.com/m1208abb6
<Bsims> dr_willis: what file did you edit?
<ganymede> IdleOne, dmsuperman, thanks
<hlfshell> hey guys I'm having a weird problem - whenever I switch from "none" to "normal" on special effects i lost the title bars on my programs. If i run metacity -replace they come back, but then i have to do it again when i reboot. what can i do to fix this?
<IdleOne> ganymede, np
<rustybox> dr_willis, fdisk says "unable to open sdb"
<zsquareplusc> dmsuperman: well, network manager seems to have changed a lot in the last releases. is the howto your follwing for your ubuntu flavor?
<cliff_> i there any ermm adult channels on this?
<dmsuperman> hlfshell: Do you have ccsm installed?
<hlfshell> yes
<Bsims> cliff_: try over on undernet.org
<dmsuperman> zsquareplusc: As far as I can tell, yes
<hlfshell> dmsuperman - yes*
<dr_willis> rustybox,  you did use 'sudo' at the front?
<zsquareplusc> rustybox: after the drive lost power. did you unplug it, powered again and plugged it in again?
<dmsuperman> hlfshell: Open that up, then go to "decorator" and make sure you have "metacity --replace" under the decorator command
<dr_willis> Bsims,  depends on th boot loader its using.. syslinux has its syslinux.cfg
<Brack101> Anyone using Ubuntu Server for a file server on a Windows network with Samba?
<arrenlex> rustybox: Ah, nothing except that, eh? I don't know, sorry. Google that error message, I guess... sorry I can't help.
<hlfshell> trying that now dmsuperman...
<dewente> Apache Tomcat ???? is this good for learn ??
<hlfshell> cool dmsuperman - that did it. thanks!
<Scunizi> I'm looking for a program in the repos that will allow me to generate a slide show of photos that I can burn to a DVD for playback on an LCD tv/dvd player.  If possible I'd like the ability to do audio overlay with it.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone besides me have Xorg taking up a lot of the cpu after an 8.10 upgrade?
<rustybox> arrenlex, thanks anyways..
<Bsims> dr_willis: Hrm and whatabout the gui something.32 leave that alone?
<Jason_WT> Do any of yall use virtual box?
<dmsuperman> hlfshell: Yup :)
<dr_willis> Bsims,  no idea.. depends on the specific disrto you are messing with.
<dr_willis> Bsims,  it pays to read the syslinux config/docs :) its a powerfull tool
<Scunizi> Jason_WT: yep.. not the repo version though.. it doesn't have usb support
<hlfshell> dmsuperman -  you meant "Window Decoration", right?
<Bsims> dr_willis: Hrm I know both want their vesamenu.32
<dmsuperman> hlfshell: Yeah something like that :P
<zsquareplusc> U-b-u-n-t-u: do you have the correct driver for you video card or is it running the vesa driver? (/var/log/Xorg.log might help)
<dewente> Apache Tomcat ???? is this good for learn ??
<Jason_WT> i was wondering if i could install ubuntu on the virtual hard drive it creates?
<hlfshell> k dmsuperman i should replace /usr/bin/compiz-decorator with metacity -replace ?
<Pici> !ot | dewente
<ubottu> dewente: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> zsquareplusc I checked the driver with the hardware checker and I checked with envy both said it was the right driver?
<zsquareplusc> Jason_WT: yes
<dr_willis> Bsims,  i think that some how gives syslinux a nice looking menu.
<koshari> ﻿what would be the easiest way to move the contents including directory from /a/b to / including hidden files and preserving all the file attributes?
<dr_willis> Bsims,  its proberly not needed.. if you set up a simple text menu
<Scunizi> Jason_WT: sounds like you're running vbox on a windows system.. yep.. just download the ISO of the version you want to try and have vbox install from the iso.
<Bsims> Hrm I'l play some
<dmsuperman> hlfshell: If you want to use metacity to decorate your windows. Personally I prefer to install emerald and just use emerald --replace, and I hear a lot of people have fewer problems with it
<dmsuperman> hlfshell: But it also uses more resources
<zsquareplusc> koshari: cp -ax ?
<Jason_WT> how much ram and HD space should i create for it
<Jason_WT> ?
<hlfshell> can i just list metacity -replace or do i have tofind where that program is located dmsuperman ?
<zsquareplusc> koshari: you really want to copy something to / ?
<Scunizi> dmsuperman: I must be the exception.. I've had nothing but issues with emerald
<dmsuperman> hlfshell: I think it's "--replace" but yeah you don't need to find it
<koshari> zsquareplusc i accidently rsynced my filesys back to /a rater than /
<dmsuperman> Scunizi: Odd, I really haven't heard of anybody having problems with it :P
<Scunizi> Jason_WT: 6-8 gigs.. nice thing is you can delete it later.. as for memory, I think vbox defaults will work fine
<koshari> zsquareplusc wont cp copy, i want to move, or i may as well rsync again but that will take 10 mins :-(
<zsquareplusc> koshari: use rsync again if you know that tool well. or mv should preserve too?
<Jason_WT> ok
<koshari> zsquareplusc i will try the mv , i can always rsnc again if it fails
<koshari> zsquareplusc do you know if there is a -r switch to include dirs?
<lester_> #ubuntu-ru
<nbeebo> anyone know a good desktop desktop switcher?
<zsquareplusc> koshari: no, but if you mv a directory its folder is also moved
<Scunizi> koshari: grsync is a nice gui front end for rsync.. not complete but functional for basic stuff .
<zsquareplusc> koshari: and you can mv /b/* /
<dmsuperman> nbeebo: Desktop switcher?
<nbeebo> dmsuperman, meant desktop workspace switcher sorry
<dmsuperman> nbeebo: Window switcher?
<dmsuperman> nbeebo: Compiz has a few great options
<dmsuperman> nbeebo: The cube, the wall, expo
<terminhell> Hey does anyone have a verizon LG ENV2 phone?
<nbeebo> dmsuperman i know but i need something that supports it that u can have on the desktop
<zloog> terminhell: Why?
<Scunizi> Jason_WT: if this is your first experience with linux then caution!  don't expect it to act or be controlled like windows. There is an initial learning curve you have to go through.
<terminhell> zloog: cuz im trying to sync it =/
<nbeebo> dmsuperman non kde/xfce/gnome-panel stuff
<zloog> terminhell: sync what to what?
<terminhell> zloog: the phone to my laptop
<terminhell> zloog: so i can transfer music to it
<zloog> terminhell: music/contacts/pics?
<dmsuperman> nbeebo: Oh, I'm not sure of something with little pictures, I prefer hotkeys
<zloog> terminhell: What troubles you having?
<dmsuperman> nbeebo: AWN has a workspace switcher applet
<terminhell> zloog: it just fails to sync period. i try but nothing happens. the phone tells me the connection failed
<nbeebo> dmsuperman hmmm yeah reminds me i can get desktop widgets
<zloog> terminhell: what program are you using?
<paul567> Howdy
<ksakjas_> how do i show what threads are running?
<zsquareplusc> ksakjas_: terminal?: ps or top
<terminhell> zloog: ive tried several, amorok, exaile, rthm box and vlc
<zloog> terminhell: Theres a program for doing the xfer but i dont think any standard progs will do it for you
<zloog> terminhell: im trying to find it for you
<zloog> terminhell: bitpim is in the repos. you need that
<jedi06> how do you start the frontend gui for postgres?
<terminhell> zloog: ya it can be done via windows mplayer 10+...but i dont wanna have to do a vitural box just for this task
<zloog> terminhell: the LG os wont just play mp3 files you throw at it though, it needs to convert
<Cosik> sorcery.net
<zloog> terminhell: ive verified it works with bitpim
<cbagov> anick string
<terminhell> zloog: hmmk ill give that a try, thx!
<zloog> terminhell: np
<dmsuperman> After installing network-manager-pptp, restarting X, and restarting dbus, my nm-applet only lists "Manual configuration" as an option, nothing about VPN. Any ideas  how to solve that?
<deever> is there a way to ifup a bridge without any children?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, bridge_ports cannot be omitted or left empty
<jedi06> i have intrepid
<terminhell> zloog: 1 more thing, will i have to do anything beyond plugin the phone in?
<jedi06> how do you use the pgAdmin 3 for postgres?
<IdNotFound> guys, I'm having some weird mouse acceleration behaviour after upgrading to Intrepid. I usually play games on a second X server, but whenever I switch X servers, the display :0 (the one with GNOME) always resets my mouse acceleration to some default value, while display :1 (with the game) keeps its settings... any ideas why and/or how to fix? (I'm setting and checking them with "xset m" and "xset q")
<zloog> terminhell: nope, plug your phone in and press get data
<zloog> terminhell: then put ur music into the music section there and press send data
<zloog> terminhell: iirc, dont have my phone with me atm
<terminhell> zloog: sweet, gonna give it a try in a few, ill let ya know how it goes
<dmsuperman> After installing network-manager-pptp, restarting X, and restarting dbus, my nm-applet only lists "Manual configuration" as an option, nothing about VPN. Any ideas  how to solve that?
<zloog> terminhell: your phone treats ringtones and music deiffrently btw, and if you want a ringtone 99pct of the time you are going to need to use audacity to amplify it
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm running 8.10, wired.  I'm doing dhclient eth0 - It shows as getting an offer from my local router, but keeps on making DHCPREQUESTS - never accepting the offer.  Any ideas why this would be happening?
<echinos> Ok, I just quit a game of SuperTuxKart. Now, the music is in a neverending loop, although the game window is gone. I'm getting an endless tenth-second of sound repeated... how do I find out what is stuck and unstick it?
<luddite> ive had hell with network-manager after upgrading to latest kernel
<luddite> i dont believe i will update again
<echinos> I tried lsof | grep dsp, no luck, and tuxkart is not running any more
<luddite> too many things breeeak
<pepparkaka> jedi06, tried running pgadmin3 ?
<echinos> I also tried /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<pepparkaka> jedi06, what error message did you get when you tried running it ?
<IdNotFound> echinos: can you play any other sound on it?
<echinos> IdNotFound: haven't tried, one sec
<echinos> IdNotFound: seems not, other sound progs (rhythmbox, mplayer) don't even try to play, it seems. No useful messages from mplayer
<IdNotFound> echinos: try `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp`
<echinos> oh, here we go: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Timeout
<echinos> device or resource busy
<five_> how do i get my cube to resemble a globe in compiz?
<pepparkaka> echinos, in a command shell, try ps aux |grep -i tux                    \n it could still have some process running in the background
<echinos> tried that, it's not there :(
<echinos> grep for dsp returns nothing as well
<IdNotFound> echinos: try `fuser -mv /dev/dsp`, it used to help me finding stuff blocking sound... try the ones with the 'm' flag first (I have no idea what's behind this, it's empirical)
<echinos> I'm stumped
<IdNotFound> echinos: most stuff won't actually be USING the device, though... so don't worry about the big list
<jedi06> pepparkaka it says i need to install it
<pepparkaka> echinos, do you have the pulseaudio applet in your taskbar ?
<echinos> crap, there's a lot of stuff using it, but nothing with m
<echinos> pepparkaka: no, just the mixer
<NotADJ> Fixed!
<NotADJ> How do I disable the "On this Computer" folder in evolution?
<NotADJ> \/win
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm running 8.10, wired.  I'm doing dhclient eth0 - It shows as getting an offer from my local router, but keeps on making DHCPREQUESTS - never accepting the offer.  Any ideas why this would be happening?
<IdNotFound> echinos: I'm out of ideas, you might want to do a reboot :(
<echinos> IdNotFound: well, I can just ctrl-alt-bksp for this
<IdNotFound> echinos: sure, do that first if you can...
<pepparkaka> echinos, well in the mixer context menu, is there a manager option ?
<echinos> I've had odd sound problems for a while
<echinos> pepparkaka: nope
<maxb_> What is the proper place to put hdparm settings such that they get re-applied at resume time? /etc/hdparm.conf apparently isn't
<pepparkaka> echinos, run it manually. the executable is named paman
<echinos> I have no such exe
<echinos> need root?
<pepparkaka> jedi06, then install it. You should be able to find it in synaptic (under the system menu)
<FEEL> ciao
<pepparkaka> echinos, depends if you run pulseaudio as root or not. just try gksu, it should sort it for you
<echinos> installing paman....
<echinos> paman gives "Connection refused"
<echinos> so no info
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies :D
<crumple> are there any bazaar plugins for code::blocks?
<pepparkaka> echinos, then I don't know, paman doesn't accept any options because it should connect to your default source.
<terminhell> zloog: hmmm same thing
<echinos> very odd
<TecR0c> What is the command to cut and paste a folder ?
<echinos> well, 3-finger-salute time
<jrib> TecR0c: mv
<jrib> !cli > TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c, please see my private message
<genii> TecR0c: mv
<janisx> join #ubuntu-gr
<pepparkaka> echinos, have you tried to SIGHUP the pulseaudio processes ?
<nex3> I've upgraded my MacBook to intrepid, and now X won't start
<earthmeLon> I was messing around on my server through my gnome-terminal via SSH and then forgot I was logged into the remote system and started doing things I wanted to do on my computer.  I was wondering if there was a way that I could make the default color of my gnome-terminal XXX but if it's SSH'd to a server, have it be another color.
<nex3> The output of startx is at http://gist.github.com/33708
<jrib> nex3: just works for me.  Which macbook?
<nex3> jrib: I'm not sure... how would I check?
<jrib> nex3: is it the latest one or the one that was solid white/black?
<test34> Where can I find a list of patches Ubuntu developpers add to the kernel ?
<nex3> I got it spring 2007, I think, so pretty old
<nex3> jrib: solid white
<jrib> nex3: pastebin xorg.conf.  How did you upgrade?
<bet> oi
<nex3> jrib: I'm not using an xorg.conf... I've heard that's supposed to work
<nex3> I have tried it with a simple auto-generated one with the same results
<nex3> I could paste that if you want
<nex3> And I upgraded using sudo do-release-upgrade
<WorldDomination> hi - whats the best way of creating an admin user along with the user group "admin" or "admins" with associated privileges (not graphically, but in the shell)
<WorldDomination> unfortunately, the only stnadard user group which could serve is adm
<nex3> It's possible my upgrade was disrupted and restarted at some point
<Nick_Meister> uhm guys
<nex3> I'm not sure what to do about that, though
<Nick_Meister> i installed the latest ubuntu drivers
<maxb_> WorldDomination: Don't use adm for that - adm has a very standard purpose: "Can read system logs"
<Nick_Meister> the xserver wont start anyways
<kam1lly> hey guys, I have a question
<Nick_Meister> says no screens found
<WorldDomination> hm maxb - how then ?
<kam1lly> I use debris linux, I'm quite new
<Nick_Meister> why is it torturing me so
<Nick_Meister> ok i have a problem with xserver
<kam1lly> what command would I put into the command line to install a driver?
<Nick_Meister> installed the latest drivers from nvidia
<Nick_Meister> says no screens found
<rogan> whats best utility for riping dvds?
<maxb_> WorldDomination: well, what do you mean by admin user? That's "root", surely?
<earthmeLon> kam1lly what are you trying to intsall?
<kam1lly> an ati driver
<Nick_Meister> ::(
<jrib> nex3: erm.  Are you sure there does not exist /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<rww> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rww> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
 * maxb_ lols at that factoid
<WorldDomination> maxb_: if you like, I want a root user, with same right, except that they need to do "sudo" for system tasks like mounting a new device
<dmsuperman> !pptp
<ubottu> pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<kam1lly> file:///home/kam1lly/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8-11-x86.x86_64.run is exactly what I'm trying to install
<WorldDomination> or mapping it
<dmsuperman> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nex3> jrib: I've tried it both with and without xorg.conf
<earthmeLon> kam1lly apt-get install <WHATEVER> installs things to your computer.  You can do apt-cache search <WHATEVER> to search for things you want.  So, you could try apt-cache search Envy
<kam1lly> ok
<maxb_> WorldDomination: so... you want a normal user that is authorized to sudo?
<WorldDomination> but basically I want them to be able to inspect e.g. the svn directory and write there
<earthmeLon> kam1lly EnvyNG is a good program that installs the latest Nvidia and ATI drivers on yoru system
<nex3> The xorg.conf I tried is at http://gist.github.com/33709
<jrib> nex3: you didn't answer my other question.  How did you upgrade?
<WorldDomination> maxb_ : well, yes - would you recommend that ?
<nex3> jrib: sudo do-release-upgrade
<pasteeater> what shell command can i use to get info on a usb device that is currently plugged in?
<earthmeLon> kam1lly the website for Envy is http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html .
<WorldDomination> I want my team to be able to be admin on this server
<kam1lly> thanks alot
<WorldDomination> so I think the best approach would be to create admin accounts for them
<kam1lly> I think this might work
<earthmeLon> kam1lly: NP.  Just remember you might have to use sudo before some commands to run them as root.
<Nick_Meister> nobody is willing to help me T.T
<earthmeLon> Whats the problem Nick_Meister?
<maxb_> WorldDomination: Have you noticed that Ubuntu ships with an 'admin' group which has the right to sudo, by default? :-)
<nex3> jrib: It's possible my upgrade was disrupted and restarted at some point
<WorldDomination> maxb_ well not on mine
<gnutron> pasteeater: lsusb -vvv
<pasteeater> gnutron: thanks
<WorldDomination> I did a vi /etc/groups
<maxb_> WorldDomination: hmm, how odd
<intrinsic-ubiqui> ubuntu is crazy man i didnt have to configure anything and it all works.
<WorldDomination> there is no admin group there
<WorldDomination> sorry
<WorldDomination> vi /etc/group
<Nick_Meister> earthmeLon, i have a problem where i start my pc and xserver errors out saying no screens found
<maxb_> Well, you don't even need a group, really, you can just grant authority to individual users in /etc/sudoers
<WorldDomination> oh ok
<WorldDomination> is there a howto for that somewhere ?
<mcpancakes> if my Ubuntu installation is on a USB HDD, and I 'suspend', would it be okay to remove my hard drive? And before I come back, put it back in?
<x264> I need help setting up a pptp server. http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/diagnose-forwarding.phtml <--- in test #1, I get a ping reply but tcpdump running on the server does not show any packets
<pepparkaka> earthmeLon, change the shell settings to some different colours on the server ? Or select which env parameters get passed with the sendenv and PATTERN functions in your ssh_config (must be supported by server). Or alias your ssh client to a shell file that spawns a new shell in different colours and passes on the input paramters.
<samd_> hi, is there any python/gtk programming channel?
<earthmeLon> pepparkaka.  A script that passes the colors to another terminal sounds like the easiest solution (although I'm not sure how to go about that).  I will look up some information.  Thanks for the suggestion :D
<nex3> jrib: No ideas, then?
<kam1lly> hmm, sorry guys, but I seem to be missing something, I tried this guide (http://www.albertomilone.com/envyfaq.html#A) and the first step doesn't work
<kam1lly> whenever I put cd in front I can't complete a line
<pepparkaka> earthmeLon, yeah aliasing is often easy.. Just remember that someday it will come back and bite you in the behind when you're using another computer that doesn't have your nifty alias :)
<lordapex> i got an ATI video card and an Nvidia.  I have dual monitors on the nvidia and want to use the ATI card for my TV, not sure on the linux term for this?
<earthmeLon> kam1lly what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kam1lly> debris linux
<kam1lly> :)
<earthmeLon> Do you have apt installed kam1lly?
<jrib> nex3: I don't understand why you say "it's possible my upgrade was disrupted".  Was it or wasn't it?
<kam1lly> but it utilizes the same features does it not?
<Scunizi> lordapex: you might have to build xorg.conf by hand.. this won't be an easy task
<nex3> jrib: I didn't think so, but I wasn't paying full attention while it was happening, and my laptop occasionally loses internet connections and stuff like that
<TarBar> I just moved something to the trash can and then back out, how do i get rid of the padlock icon that is on it
<earthmeLon> kam1lly, if you have APT installed try sudo apt-get install envyng or sudo apt-get install envy-ng
<pepparkaka> Scunizi, wouldn't it be easier to try grandr or similar first ? manually doing xorg.conf seems to break more than fix things in the newer versions of xorg
<jrib> nex3: ok.  Let me boot up my macbook real quick
<lordapex> scunizi: i figure that much, but im up for the task just dont know where to go for some info on that
<maxb_> WorldDomination: I agree sudoers is a fairly mindbending file format, but I'd still suggest reading "man sudoers". By way of an example:   root,maxb,%admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL      means that root, maxb, and people in the admin group can run, on ALL hosts (that's a feature to allow a single sudoers file to be shared for a whole network), as ALL (any) user, ALL (any) command, without needing to confirm their password
<kam1lly> it says e: couldn't find package
<Scunizi> pepparkaka: probably.. I'm not familure with grandr
<earthmeLon> kam1lly once you get Envy installed, run sudo envy -g to run the graphical interface for Envy
<earthmeLon> kam1lly do sudo apt-cache search envy and look at what it finds
<genii> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<jrib> nex3: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log since that seems to be more verbose
<earthmeLon> Thanks genii
<Scunizi> lordapex: pepparkaka mentioned a program that I didn't know existed.. grandr which is the graphical front end of xrandr.  xrandr is what currently drives the x setup.. not xorg.conf.
<TarBar> I just moved something to the trash can and then back out, how do i get rid of the padlock icon that is on it
<genii> earthmeLon: np
<ardchoille> is there a python IDE? I'm starting to get deeper into python programming and it's more fun than I thought.
<usser> ardchoille, eric
<nex3> jrib: http://gist.github.com/33709
<maukebali> denpasar
<ubuntu_livecd> im on the ubuntu livecd and need to burn some files to dvd, ive got ubuntu live on a cdrom drive and the blank disc on a dvd burner....which app can burn in live mode? i assume i need to install it
<pepparkaka> lordapex : http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12              \n    Yes, I realize that  is not for ubuntu but it might give some helpful pointers.
<kam1lly> when I did an apt-cache search I found alsa-tools-gui
<kam1lly> I installed that
<kam1lly> now how do I use it?
<ardchoille> is there a python IDE that uses gtk?
<lordapex> pepparkaka: linux is linux right
<dr_willis> lordapex,  for the most part yes
<luddite> ok- ubuntu /firefox3.0 i cant open swf files from the filesystem unless they are embedded in a html page. firefox will always try to save the file. any ideas. (wrog channel?)
<fulld> hello, I trashed my httpd.conf, what is the best way to "reinstall" adache2?
<samd_> is there any python or gtk irc channel?
<pepparkaka> lordapex, yah. But first try grandr , it's supposedly very GUI-ish and user friendly.
<aktiwers> <TarBar> Right-click it.. pick properties..  go to "permission" tab and give yourself "read only" then change it back to "read/write" again
<aktiwers> TarBar:  Right-click it.. pick properties..  go to "permission" tab and give yourself "read only" then change it back to "read/write" again
<jrib> fulld: purge apache-commond and reinstall apache2
<bonhoffer> i am trying to do penetration testing of my wireless network using ubuntu 8.10 -- is there a good channel to help with this?
<jrib> fulld: purge apache2.2-common and reinstall apache2
<kam1lly> when I did an apt-cache search I found alsa-tools-gui
<kam1lly> I installed it using apt-get install
<kam1lly> how do I utilze it?
<fulld> jrib: thank you much
<earthmeLon> try running kam1lly  alsa-tools-gui ?
<abouche1> hey how do i install thunderbird
<earthmeLon> kam1lly I highly suggest Envy.  Download the deb, install it and run it.  It's never failed for me.
<kam1lly> I can't find it in my applications drop down, I'm quite new at this
<kam1lly> I could not find the deb
<jrib> fulld: you're supposed to use apache2.conf by the way
<kam1lly> and I did a cache search of envy and I found that
<der|kunstler> is there any tool in ubuntu in which I can measure the processor / memory usage of a specific program
<fulld> jrib: thanks, im upgrading from my 1x conf
<ardchoille> abouche1: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<abouche1> i tried that
<ardchoille> abouche1: and?
<aktiwers> <der|kunstler>  top or htop
<abouche1> nothing i also tried synaptic and no luck either
<roger_> how i remove the font shading on ubuntu desktop
<der|kunstler> aktiwers, yeah, but I remember in my old tmes on the shell, that there was a program, I don't know if it was time or something
<aktiwers> <der|kunstler> or go to System =>Administration => System Monitor
<kam1lly> how do I download the envy deb package?
<der|kunstler> aktiwers, I'm programming a software and I did some memory saving stuff, and I want to see how well they worked
<ardchoille> abouche1: It's in main, which release are you using? lsb_release -a | grep -i release
<der|kunstler> aktiwers, thanks
<earthmeLon> kam1lly  what happens if you do sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk ?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a server which has a directory exported to another server over NFS. Some of the files there are called something like bama20081117_08.txt_RESULTS_18-Nov-2008_01-01-50-765.txt. Now all of the sudden, files like these are showing up: .nfs000000000001800700000004_RESULTS_31-Oct-2008_18-06-49-093.txt.. Does anybody know if this could be some sort of NFS problem I don't know about?
<kam1lly> couldn't find package earthmelon
<abouche1> im using hardy
<aktiwers> <der|kunstler> no problem
<jrib> nex3: tried a live cd?  Does that work okay?
<ardchoille> abouche1: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<ardchoille> !paste | abouche1
<ubottu> abouche1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abouche1> what do you mean
<nex3> jrib: Hardy LiveCDs work fine, but I haven't tried Intrepid
<nex3> I don't have one handy, though
<clickster> Hello, I am  getting E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<clickster> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. when I am trying to update my ubuntu 64bits
<clickster> can anyone help?
<ardchoille> abouche1: I mean pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list so I can look at it, you have a problem and I am trying to help you fix it.
<rww> clickster: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Winball> clickster: What happens when you do dpkg --configure -a ?
<earthmeLon> kam1lly  have you ever compiled anything from source before?
<clickster> sorry, I just installed ubuntu... where is sudo?
<MegaJim> anybody know how to enable the pc speaker?
<kam1lly> not that I know of
<rww> !sudo | clickster
<ubottu> clickster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jrib> nex3: here's the log on my macbook, though we have different versions (mine's 4.1)
<rww> clickster: you'd type that command in the terminal
<kam1lly> the most I've done is installed things via apt-get install
<clickster> thanks
<jrib> nex3: http://pastebin.com/f63ee508e
<pepparkaka> bonhoffer, try #kismet
<test34> MegaJim, right click on speaker in the top right - preferences
<MegaJim> thanks test34, it is enabled
<bonhoffer> pepparkaka, thanks
<MegaJim> however terminal bell et all does not create a beep
<jrib> nex3: gdm fails too?
<MegaJim> i know the pc speaker works under vista
<Wunk> Simple question: What file system is preferable when installing ubuntu on a standard PC?
<rww> Wunk: ext3
<Wunk> thanks
<tiyowan> Wunk: ext3
<MonthOLDpickle> How do you choose?
<nex3> jrib: Yeah, gdm is weird
<MonthOLDpickle> when you install??
<earthmeLon> Okay, kam1lly open up a terminal window and go to a directory where you want to work from (your home directory should work fine).  Then do wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/legacy/envy_0.9.10-0ubuntu10.tar.gz  .  Wget downloads files from the internet to your computer.  Then you will do tar -xvzf FILENAME to deflate the archive (like unzipping a file).  Let me know when this is complete or you've got another question.
<jrib> nex3: weird in what way?
<nex3> jrib: It starts, gives the right color background, but never loads the login screen
<nex3> The cursor alternates between spinning and the normal cursor
<jrib> nex3: anything interesting in gdm logs?
<nex3> No, same as startx
<MonthOLDpickle> how do you install in ext3
<test34> MegaJim, try modprobe pcspkr ?
<MonthOLDpickle> damn since the installation of linux my windows runs slow..
<MonthOLDpickle> and I can't see that hard drive anymore in windows
<Kevin___> Hi, is anyone here?
<MegaJim> it was already there test34, and no difference :(
<jrib> nex3: use http://pastebin.com/f72979458 just to rule xorg.conf out as the culprit
<MonthOLDpickle> bah nvm guys
<MonthOLDpickle> THANKS
<MonthOLDpickle> also
<MonthOLDpickle> lets see if you answer this
<kam1lly> earthmeLon, I "unzipped" the file
<MonthOLDpickle> nvidia
<FloodBot3> MonthOLDpickle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mker> MonthOLDpickle, Please keep your question in *one* message. It makes it easier for us to read and increases your chances of getting an answer.
<MonthOLDpickle> how do you get the drivers installed
<emarvets> sudo -s
<pepparkaka> MonthOLDpickle, which drivers ?
<emarvets> apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<Kevin___> Hi Everyone - I'm trying to setup my first Ubuntu installation. I'm running Ubuntu Desktop and am trying to configure it to run Wordpress. I'm having huge issues with the repositories, though. When I update the repositories from the Terminal, I'm getting about 90% 404 errors.
<nex3> jrib: Can you give me the raw link? I'm stuck in text mode
<JanekMZ211> hello everyone.  I need help with fstab. I have this line " /dev/sdc6	/home/janek/178GB vfat  users,rw,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0  " for mounting partitions, but when I boot my pc the partitions mount as read-only.  But if i umount and then mount, i can write to the partitions
<jrib> nex3: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=f72979458 does that work?
<kam1lly> earthmeLon, I "unzipped" the file
<pepparkaka> Kevin___, that's odd. Have you modified your sources.list  or edited repository settings in synaptic ?
<MonthOLDpickle> So I can't use the thign that pops up to install nvidia drivers?
<Kevin___> I only edited it after I was having trouble. I'm running Feisty Fawn.
<earthmeLon> Cool, now you should be able to cd to that directory, so type cd <DIRECTORY>
<jrib> !feisty | Kevin___
<ubottu> Kevin___: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<earthmeLon> type ls to find the options you can change to
<mker> MonthOLDpickle, system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<piklesonfire> JanekMZ211, change the gid to your user's group id?
<MonthOLDpickle> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kevin___> ubottu: do I have to upgrade to Intrepid?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eseven73> how do i change the 5 min cacheing of sudo to an hour?
<nex3> jrib: THe link works, but the conf file doesn't
<emarvets> NEED HELP - 8.10 x64 - did sudo -s -> apt-get install nvidia-glx-177, after reboot I'm dropped to a terminal, cannot startx, no devices detected, no screens found - uninstall of restricted drivers leaves me in the same state
<jrib> nex3: same Xorg.0.log?
<aktiwers> eseven73: Why not use sudo su if you want to be root for that long?
<abouche1> ﻿ I ran gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and nothing happened, what's up?
<jrib> emarvets: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  What card do you have?
<Winball> emarvets: Have you tried /usr/bin/jockey-gtk ?
<eseven73> aktiwers: didnt know if that would be safer that way or not
<piklesonfire> abouche1, the command for gksudo is gksu try that instead
<nex3> jrib: Not sure... here's the new one: http://gist.github.com/33716
<MonthOLDpickle> Can I click on enabled restricted drivers and it will install the nvida driver?
<aktiwers> eseven73: Oops..  I don't know that either :)
<JanekMZ211> piklesonfire, ok let me try will have to do a reboot
<ardchoille> piklesonfire: gksudo is a symlink to gksu it works either way
<piklesonfire> JanekMZ211, i'll be here, just let me know
<piklesonfire> ardchoille, haha, good to know also.
<Kevin___> When I try and install Apache, I'm getting the error "Depends: apache2-mpm-worker but it is not going to be installed or apache2-mpm-prefork but is not going to be installed or apache2-mpm-event but it is not going to be installed
<emarvets> jrib GeForce 7600 GT
<eseven73> yeah aktiwers some website said to look in visudo but there is nothing there allowing you to change the 5 min timeout setting, ah well sudo su it is :)
<abouche1> nothing again should i just do a clean install because i just put ubuntu on a few days ago
<abouche1> but i have used it in the past
<jrib> emarvets: congrats, we have the same card
<piklesonfire> Kevin___, if you try to manually install those with Apache, what type of error do you get?
<abouche1> nothing this bad though
<emarvets> jrib: hope you have answer then :)
<jrib> emarvets: need logs first :)
<aktiwers> eseven73: yeah sorry I don't know how to change it.. I always use sudo su or sudo -i
<emarvets> jrib: getting, in middle of reboot
<Kevin___> piklesonfire: "...Have unresolvable dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added." I was sure to add the universe and multiverse repositories
<maxb_> Are there updated versions of linux-backports-modules out there with newer compat-wireless versions, by any chance? Perhaps in a PPA?
<eseven73> aktiwers: thats cool, i usually use sudo -i for long term stuff anyways
<ChrisDavaz> I can't get my external microphone input to work in Ubuntu 8.10. I have already tried muting the internal (and "docking") mics and selecting different things from the "Sound capture" drop down in the Sound preferences. Still no input.
<emarvets> jrib: pastebin not found
<jrib> !paste | emarvets
<ubottu> emarvets: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kevin___> Any ideas, guys? I'm really stumped on this issue. I would much prefer to use Ubuntu over Windows Server but I am having nothing but bad luck.
<MonthOLDpickle> is ext3 the default format ubuntu installs as?
<stdin> yes
<MonthOLDpickle> how do I set up smb
<stdin> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<JanekMZ211> piklesonfire, it worked thanks
<piklesonfire> anytime JanekMZ211
<Kevin___> piklesonfire: I am behind a corporate firewall, but I don't see why some of the repositories are working and others are 404ing.
<jrib> nex3: when you say "X won't start", what happens exactly?
<piklesonfire> Kevin___, what repos are 404ing?
<mker> MonthOLDpickle, yes
<Nick_Meister> ok something is wrong with my xserver config file
<Nick_Meister> http://pastebin.com/m43190e81
<Nick_Meister> i got 2 video cards and 2 monitors
<usser_> Nick_Meister, no there isnt
<Nick_Meister> why does it look so .... generic
<usser_> Nick_Meister, xorg doesnt have any effect anymore
<Kevin___> piklesonfire: I'm away from work but most of the default repos are failing.
<Nick_Meister> usser, yes there it doesnt boot with that file
<usser_> Nick_Meister, man xrandr
<usser_> Nick_Meister, xorg.conf should look generic all x configuration is performed by xrandr now
<Nick_Meister> usser, then why does my ubuntu crash with n an erro no screens found?
<nex3> jrib: The screen goes black, then to the basic stippled background with the X cursor (which I can move around), then black again and back to text mode with the errors
<amstell> Nick_Meister : what does your /var/log/X**** look like?
<MonthOLDpickle> ext3 is the better format right?
<Nick_Meister> (EE) no devices found is there aswell
<piklesonfire> Kevin___, can you pastbin you sources.list plz?
<usser_> Nick_Meister, maybe incorrectly installed driver? what video card do u have?
<samd> anyone has some gtk experience?, that would like to spend some 5 mins with me?
<usser_> Nick_Meister, what version of ubuntu do u use?
<Nick_Meister> usser, i have 2 video cards and 2 monitors
<MonthOLDpickle> is a GTX260 by nvidia supported lol
<Nick_Meister> usser, 8.10
<usser_> Nick_Meister, hm 2 cards? did it work with default configuration, right after u installed ubuntu?
<Winball> MonthOLDpickle: Yes
<Nick_Meister> usser_, then i installed the latest nvidia drivers
<Kevin___> piklesonfire: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
<Kevin___> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted
<Kevin___> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<Kevin___> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
<Nick_Meister> and it broke
<Kevin___> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted
<FloodBot3> Kevin___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kevin___> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<Nick_Meister> :(
<Winball> MonthOLDpickle:  GTX 280 too
<usser_> Nick_Meister, where did u install it from nvidia site?
<Nick_Meister> today
<emarvets> jrib: i'm uber noob...cannot figure out how to get you log with pastebin, other than typing verbatim on other machine
<Nick_Meister> like 20 minutes ago
<usser_> Nick_Meister, yea did u download it from nvidia site?
<jrib> nex3: I don't see what it is and don't really have any ideas.  I would try a live cd so you can see if it should be working and the upgrade just botched something
<Flannel> Kevin___: The reason they're failing is because Feisty isn't supported (it reached EOL a few months ago), you should upgrade to gutsy (and to hardy after that, actually)
<Nick_Meister> usser_, yes
<jrib> emarvets: are you logged in on the other machine?
<emarvets> jrib: y
<usser_> Nick_Meister, cool did u run nvidia-xconfig afterwards?
<jrib> emarvets: with a GUI?
<Nick_Meister> usser_, yes
<genii> emarvets: Hight the text you wish to paste. Right click and copy. On pastebin site, put cursor in text field. Right click and paste
<emarvets> jrib: no, cannot startx
<Kevin___> Flannel: Is there an easy way to upgrade? I have nothing installed so would it be easiest to just start fresh?
<oily_onion> Looks like I'm not the only one with nvidia problems.
<Nick_Meister> usser_,  but the xserver still dont start :(
<jrib> emarvets: you can use the "pastebinit" command, but you'll need to install it first
<genii> emarvets: In that case you need pastebinit
<usser_> Nick_Meister, right, any particular guides u followed?
<emarvets> jrib: no devices detected, no screens found
<emarvets> trying
<Nick_Meister> usser_, no, i just installed the drivers from their site, and it broke :(
<emarvets> jrib: installed
<Flannel> Kevin___: There are easy ways to upgrade, yes.  Although reinstalling would be less downloading, if bandwidth is the problem (you'd have to upgrade to gutsy, then to hardy, vs just installing Hardy fresh)
<mclt> hello
<nex3> jrib: All right, I'll try that when I get a chance
<nex3> Thanks for your help
<Kevin___> Flannel: Do you have a link w/ instructions, perhaps? I really appreciate all the help.
<usser_> Nick_Meister, if im not mistaken. if u install it from nvidia.com you have to blacklist the driver that comes with ubuntu
<Nick_Meister> usser_, any way to fix this?
<usser_> Nick_Meister, hang on
<IdNotFound> guys, I'm having some weird mouse acceleration behaviour after upgrading to Intrepid. I usually play games on a second X server, but whenever I switch X servers, the display :0 (the one with GNOME) always resets my mouse acceleration to some default value, while display :1 (with the game) keeps its settings... any ideas why and/or how to fix? (I'm setting and checking them with "xset m" and "xset q")
<Flannel> Kevin___: so if you don't have much to lose, a fresh install is definately easier.  I'd recommend Hardy, because it's LTS, so you can keep it until 2011 without having to upgrade
<Flannel> Kevin___: For upgrading?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Kevin___
<ubottu> Kevin___: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JeremyE> Hi
<Kevin___> Flannel: Nevermind. If a fresh install is definitely easier I will just go that route.
<JeremyE> I was wondering if somebody could help me get set up with dual monitors
<Flannel> Kevin___: As far as being "fully up to date" with feisty, you'll have to man... ok
<MonthOLDpickle> have a dual boot question
<MonthOLDpickle> when installing is there a way to make it not the first boot choice but the second?
<piklesonfire> Kevin___, you can also use the hardy install cd to ugrade your current install
<JeremyE> If somebody could please help me, I wouldbe very very happy
<MonthOLDpickle> So if I boot up and walk away..it defaults to windows instead to ubuntu
<JeremyE> 15 second
<MonthOLDpickle> currently it defaults to ubuntu if I leave it
<Kevin___> piklesonfire: So if I just pop it in before startup it should walk me through the upgrade?
<skylarS> http://faculty.matcmadison.edu/cpaac/online/mm/AVI_sample.htm <-- default ubuntu desktop fails to play these avi's ..  using mplayer?
<JeremyE> you need to select ubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> and I have the hard drive with windows higher piority in bios than the one with ubuntu
<piklesonfire> Kevin___, it should :]
<oily_onion> Whenever I upgrade my nvidia drivers and reboot, the monitor turns off before the Ubuntu load screen comes on.
<usser_> Nick_Meister, here give that a shot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual pay close attention to disabling conflicting software section
<IdNotFound> MonthOLDpickle: you can set the default boot option in GRUB's menu.lst
<Kevin___> piklesonfire and Flannel, thank you very much for your advice. I'll do the upgrade soon!
<emarvets> jrib: pastebin.com/f79393ac8
<ChrisDavaz> I can't get my external microphone input to work in Ubuntu 8.10. I have already tried muting the internal (and "docking") mics and selecting different things from the "Sound capture" drop down in the Sound preferences. Still no input.
<Flannel> MonthOLDpickle: alt-f2, then type "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst", then change "default 0" to "default saved", scroll down to the bottom and put "savedefault" on its own line inside the windows entry
<piklesonfire> Kevin___, any time bud
<mcpancakes> MonthOLDpickle: If you've never taken a look at /boot/fstab, it's the text file that controls GRUB. line 14 on an unedited menu.lst shows the default option setting.
<Nick_Meister> usser_, ok hold on
<emarvets> jrib: pastebin.com/f4bb32afd
<svchost> cany somebody help me out in getting my wireless working? i have no way of connecting besides that
<skylarS> svchost, what are yout trying right now?
<svchost> I'm looking at a manual.. I think its either an Atheros AR9280, an Atheros AR2425 or a Broadcom BCM4312
<svchost> i dont even see the wireless card though
<jrib> emarvets: you have two cards?
<emarvets> yes
<emarvets> jrib: Y
<skylarS> svchost, you might paste what ifconfig returns and what is in you /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> emarvets: you need to specify the busid in your xorg.conf.  You also need to specify the nvidia driver
<geekkit> anyone know how one gets " identified to join [a] channel"?
<jrib> !register | geekkit
<ubottu> geekkit: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<emarvets> jrib: okay, also during the nvidia install...gave a weird hex number followed by something like "bug in kernel?"
<geekkit> thank you ubottu .... will do .... :)
<skylarS> what is the required codecs/packages for mplayer to play an avi correctly in firefox?
<Nick_Meister> usser_, that did not help :(
<jrib> emarvets: I don't know what that is
<svchost> how do i do that? lol
<MonthOLDpickle> brb wish me luck with that and installing nvdia drivers
<usser_> Nick_Meister, did u blacklist the nv and nvidia_new?
<emarvets> jrib: any instructions of specifying busid and driver?
<usser_> Nick_Meister, did u follow the guide to the letter or only some parts?
<skylarS> svchost, do you have the machine there and you are on another machine to access this IRC?
<svchost> how do you open up like
<oily_onion> Anyone know how to fix screen resolution/nvidia problems?  Ubuntu won't let me select a resolution higher than 800x600 and the nvidia driver makes my monitor shut off when I try and boot up the computer.
<svchost> a thing..
<svchost> i'm on another machine, yes
<IdleOne> !cruft > IdleOne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cruft
<svchost> how do you open up a console-like window in order to use ipconfig
<Nick_Meister> usser_, i did not find the part of it that specified that, and my xorg looks much much different, also my xserver does not work so i couldnt follow most of
<jrib> emarvets: pastebin lspci output
<svchost> ah, terminal? i think i found it.. if thats it
<skylarS> svchost, ifconfig... you can go to Applications>Accesories
<IdleOne> jrib, is there a cruft remover in Intrepid? I recall seeing something about that
<usser_> Nick_Meister, did u do that? http://pastebin.com/m40a9e675
<JeremyE> Could somebody please help me?
<svchost> command not found?
<JeremyE> Could somebody please help me set up somebody's dual monitors?
<skylarS> svchost, ifconfig not ipconfig
<JeremyE> I really, really need help
<usser_> Nick_Meister, xorg generally has nothing to do with it, as long as it has Driver nvidia in it its fine
<emarvets> jrib: lspci > pastebinit?
<pepparkaka> svchost, somewehere in menu or you could hit ALT-F2 and type gnome-teminal
<usser_> Nick_Meister, can u pastebinit just to be on the safe side
<jrib> IdleOne: there is in system -> admin, I haven't used it
<JeremyE> If ANYBODY has set up dual monitors on a computer with a radeon x800 videocard and can help me out here, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM ME
<emarvets> jrib: did not give me URL
<usser_> !pastebin | nick_meister
<ubottu> nick_meister: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<svchost> so what exactly am i looking at here?
<jrib> emarvets: lspci > tempfile; pastebinit tempfile
<JeremyE> please please help me here!
<Nick_Meister> usser_, http://pastebin.com/m43190e81
<IdleOne> jrib, I don't see it there. what's the package name you know off hand?
<skylarS> svchost, you might have a device with an inet address
<emarvets> jrib: pastebin.com/f7314be8c
<jrib> IdleOne: system-cleaner and system-cleaner-gtk for the gui
<onefunk> greetings all,
<IdleOne> thanks
<skylarS> svchost, is the computer in a  position where it can try to get a wireless connection?
<svchost> 127.0.0.1..
<Nick_Meister> usser_, how do i uninstall using apt-get?
<skylarS> svchost, that is the localhost
<jrib> emarvets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82758/ should work
<svchost> yes, it is skylars.. it doesnt seem to be finding the wireless card
<oily_onion> Where can I take a number?
<usser_> Nick_Meister, oh this doesnt look right at atkk
<jrib> !ask | oily_onion
<ubottu> oily_onion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skylarS> svchost, is it supposed to be on ath0?
<Nick_Meister> usser_, i knew something was wrong with it T.T
<skylarS> svchost, wifi0 maybe?
<svchost> i see eth0.. and then lo
<dariusdwtt> eth1?
<Wicked> how do i not show icons on the desktop?
<skylarS> svchost, just eth0 and lo.. that should be your hardline interface and the local network respectively
<jrib> emarvets: I don't know if both your cards will be used though, you'll have to look into that
<jrib> !icons | Wicked
<ubottu> Wicked: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<dariusdwtt> Wicked
<svchost> so it doesnt see my wireless card at all then?
<dariusdwtt> what he said
<Wicked> hmm
<mrwes> re
<mrwes> Anyone running a dual boot with Vista and Ubunut?
<oily_onion> Can someone help me get my monitor running at the right resolution?  It's stuck in 800x600.
<dmsuperman> For some reason, "Thunderbird" and "CCSM" have both become permanently "sticky". I quote "sticky", because while compiz is running only the icon is sticky, not the window. When I disable compiz, I can make them not sticky and come back to compiz. However, when I restart X they're sticky again
<usser_> Nick_Meister, back up your xorg.conf: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.back
<Wicked> i dont want any icons...
<Wicked> i dont see this option
<usser_> Nick_Meister, and try this for xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m40a9e675
<svchost> see.. this is lame..
<jrib> !x > oily_onion
<ubottu> oily_onion, please see my private message
<bonhoffer> what is the preferred way to list directories (via ls?)
<skylarS> svchost, i don't think so
<Storm`> im trying to install ubuntu with an Iso image.. wubi is downloading the image instead of using the data from the ISO image.
<svchost> it doesnt even recognize my wireless card..
<bonhoffer> can't see it in man page (in bash right now)
<Storm`> anyone knows why?
<jrib> bonhoffer: ls -d */  I guess
<svchost> thats why linux will take 100 years to get popular
<dariusdwtt> @Wicked
<mankash> what is the use of mknod command
<mrwes> hrmmm
<skylarS> svchost, so what does your /etc/network/interfaces say?
<svchost> where is that?
<Wicked> dariusdwtt, ?
<drog> thanks to you and your multiple runs for different services I can see that timeline shrink significantly
<dariusdwtt> rename all the icons in the desktop folder in your home
<Storm`> im trying to install ubuntu with an Iso image.. wubi is downloading the image instead of using the data from the ISO image.
<dariusdwtt> put a "." before all the names
<skylarS> svchost, that is the path to the file $cat /etc/network/interfaces
<tiyowan> Now here's a rather daft question...is there a GUI font manager for intrepid? Because I can't for the life of me find it from the system menu.
<Storm`> can anyone help me in this?
<bonhoffer> jrib, that doesn't work for me
<emarvets> jrib: what file does that go in?
<Wicked> theres no options to not show them?
<jrib> Wicked: I (ubottu actually) told you how...
<nick|here> svchost, what is your wireless card?
<Wicked> i dont want to rename stuff
<MindVirus> Is there any way to make GNOME's clipboard not suck so bad?
<svchost> okay.. well youll need to be explaining to me how i do this
<mrwes> svchost, do you know what kind of wireless card you have?
<jrib> Wicked: unclick the option show_desktop in nautilus/preferences
<svchost> its integrated nick|here
<Wicked> jrib, i dont see any options in there to not show
<Nick_Meister> usser_, uhh you posted that link before
<sbyte> Hey all, wondering if anyone can help me, ive installed 8.04 and its working perfectly, this computer was originaly going to be a file server, however my main PC has broken (power supply), so i have now installed a sound blaster live 5.1 card, to get some sound on this computer, is there anyway to get this card working without having to re-install ubuntu?
<dariusdwtt> just a . before the name hides it
<MindVirus> Is there any way to make GNOME's clipboard not suck so bad?
<jrib> emarvets: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wicked> oh
<svchost> according to a manual i found online, its (likely) one of 3 cards
<Nick_Meister> usser, that does not contain the xorg
<dmsuperman> For some reason, "Thunderbird" and "CCSM" have both become permanently "sticky". I quote "sticky", because while compiz is running only the icon is sticky, not the window. When I disable compiz, I can make them not sticky and come back to compiz. However, when I restart X they're sticky again
<Wicked> i see thanks jrib
<chimwemwe_> hi all, can anyone tell me how to get my sound working again. since i installed ubuntu-studio 8.10 i havent been able to get it working again. it was working fine in 7.10
<bonhoffer> i don't understand why ls -d doesn't work
<jrib> bonhoffer: sure it does.  Pastebin
<svchost> Atheros AR9280, an Atheros AR2425 or a Broadcom BCM4312
<nick|here> svchost, it does have a brand even if it's integrated
<jrib> bonhoffer: that's not what I said.  I said: ls -d */
<usser_> Nick_Meister, oh really sorry, http://pastebin.com/m299a436f that should be xorg.conf
<nick|here> svchost, if it's ar2425 one of i'm using it works fine with ath5k drivers
<histo> alright just copied libflahsplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins but firefox isn't seeing the plugin?  Do I need to log otu and back in or something?
<dariusdwtt> whoops i was wrong :)
<nick|here> svchost, and also ubuntu recognizes it well(intrepid)
<mrwes> svchost, goto Applications | Accessories | Terminal and type the following command - lspci
<svchost> can i figure that out inside vista nick|here?
<jrib> histo: restart firefox, though I don't understand why you are manually copying it...
<mankash> what is the use of mknod command?
<mrwes> svchost, your card should be towards the bottom of the output
<exodus_ms> !sound > sbyte
<ubottu> sbyte, please see my private message
<histo> jrib, cuz i'm installing the new 64bit alpha version
<svchost> okay, hold on one second
<jrib> mankash: try #bash
<bonhoffer> jrib, http://www.pastie.org/334568
<jrib> histo: put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<s1-> hi
<bluej> I want to use "find" to find all playlist files and make a symbolic link to all of them in a new directory
<svchost> sorry for the wait
<bluej> something like this:
<exodus_ms> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nick|here> svchost, yes, go to device manager and look at network adapters. but even more easier way is checking your lspci output
<bluej> find -name "*.m3u* -print0 | xargs -0 ln -s -t /Playlists/a/
<jrib> bonhoffer: so there aren't any directories
<bluej> but it doesn't work
<s1-> i'm trying to use 2 monitors, when using "twinview" all it does it mirror my first monitor -- i dont want it to do that
<svchost> kk, 2 seconds
<dmsuperman> bluej: Try the first bit, without the xargs
<svchost> btw.. my little wireless button is orange instead of blue
<dmsuperman> bluej: Does it print out the m3u files?
<svchost> blue=working
<gaspipe1> hey people
<jrib> bluej: use this if you want to avoid that case: ls -F | grep /
<histo> jrib, yeah It needed to be in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bonhoffer> jrib, got it -- thanks :)
<jrib> histo: nope, not true
<DJ_HaMsTa> hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06  <-- to change the mac for wlan1 ether would be changed to wlan1 ?
<dmsuperman> For some reason, "Thunderbird" and "CCSM" have both become permanently "sticky". I quote "sticky", because while compiz is running only the icon is sticky, not the window. When I disable compiz, I can make them not sticky and come back to compiz. However, when I restart X they're sticky again
<nick|here> svchost, are you seeing what is your wireless card at the output?
<mrwes> svchost, it shoul02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)d look something like this:
<svchost> okay, im looking
<histo> jrib, whats not true? it didn't show up in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<mrwes> er....that didn't come out right..heh
<bluej> dmsuperman: find -name "*.m3u* works yeah
<svchost> broadcom bcm4310
<mrwes> svchost, ok..what version of Ubuntu?
<mrwes> 8.10?
<svchost> 8.04
<nick|here> svchost, one step is left :) try google: bcm4310 ubuntu hardy
<dmsuperman> bluej: How about this then: find -name "*.m3u* -print0 | xargs -0 -I'{}' ln -s -t /Playlists/a/{}
<mrwes> eww....8.10 wireless is MUCH better for broadcom cards
<bluej> jrib: how do I use that?
<skylarS> is there something in the repositories to save a video of the desktop to avi?
<ravalox> Hey, I lent my gentoo laptop to my girlfriend and now the "Applications" menu is missing from the top bar, how do I replace it?
<jrib> bluej: sorry, wrong nick
<exodus_ms> recordmydesktop
<drog> svchost, if intrepid cant find a proprietary driver for your wireless card just ndiswrapper it
<bluej> jrib: no worries
<jrib> bonhoffer: use this if you want to avoid that case: ls -F | grep /
<rww> ravalox: right-click on the top panel and click Add to panel, then add either Main Menu or Menu Bar, i forget which
<svchost> lol, that was gobbledygook to me
<bonhoffer> jrib, thanks
<rww> ravalox: also, you should have asked this in the Gentoo IRC channel, not here. This here channel is for Ubuntu support :P
<drog> svchost system>administration>hardware drivers
<nick|here> svchost, try searching upgrading to intrepid.
<JeremyE> Can somebody PLEASE help me?
<bonhoffer> jrib, what is the easiest way to alias that to, say, lsdir
<dariusdwtt> @ exodus : synaptic shoud have some something for that
<mrwes> drog, he's on Hardy
<drog> svchost, you're not using intrepid? You might consider trying it. It is very good with wireless
<outboard> how do i get my inbuilt web cam working ?
<bonhoffer> do i create a shell script in /usr/bin that calls that -- or is there a better way?
<svchost> i just installed the thing 30 minutes ago
<svchost> lol
<mrwes> drog, so I've told him :)
<Typhoeus> Good evening.  I'm trying to find my log files on Pidgin.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.
<svchost> theres 2 things inside of there drog
<rww> Typhoeus: open your home folder, press Ctrl-H to show hidden files, and look in .purple (if i remember correctly)
<jrib> bonhoffer: find -maxdepth 1 -type d  works too.  Just add the alias to your ~/.bashrc
<mrwes> svchost, you won't be sorry -- Install 8.10
<prince_> hi i am new
<crumple> JeremyE: what the prob?
<Typhoeus> rww, thank you very much.  Give me a moment to see if that does the trick.
<jrib> !webcam > outboard
<ubottu> outboard, please see my private message
<crumple> prince_: hi i am old ;-)
<drog> svchost, you can always search the ubuntu forums for a match with your wireless chip (can be found using lspci). you may find a proprietary (from the manufacturer - closed source), or you may find a windows driver you can install very easily with ndiswrapper (sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper)
<prince_> i install 8.4 ubuntu
<svchost> i installed 8.04 cuz i had a tutorial for dual booting linux and vista with vista installed
<mcquaid> i have a drive that's almost dying, but i can copy files off it.  It's an 80gig drive and now have another drive to back it up
<exodus_ms> !details > prince
<outboard> thanks jrib
<JeremyE> crumple: Well, my dad is going to pay me $50 to get him dual monitors up and running
<mcquaid> what i'm concerned with is copying the whole 80gigs in one go and stressing the failing drive
<JeremyE> and I have until christmas
<drog> svchost ... then of course "ndiswrapper -i <drivername>"
<JeremyE> but I've got some problems
<svchost> i cant install that without an internet connection drog, can i? lol
<JeremyE> I need to know exactly WHAT TO DO
<crumple> JeremyE: ah yes, dual monitors
<prince_> can'y get rosegarden to install on ubuntu
<mcquaid> one thing i'd like to is artificially cap the copy speed, and maybe take periodic breaks
<JeremyE> beforehand because I won't actually have acess to his computer until then
<JeremyE> I know all his information
<CarlFK> looks like Exim smtp server is installed on my box, and due to a failed ssh tunnel, a buch of my tbird mail got sent to localhost:25 (Exim)
<bonhoffer> jrib, after making changes in bashrc how do i get them to run (do i need to restart/reload something?)
<svchost> the problem is, i have no internet connection on this laptop
<JeremyE> and exactly what the problem is
<svchost> so how do i get it working without an internet connection? lol
<nick|here> svchost, intrepid is really good at hardware compability. i currently have 2 laptops and one macbook pro santa rosa running it without any problem and out of the box
<JeremyE> All I need are some decent instructions
<rww> !enter
<aegis> I recently updated my Hardy Heron server and apache2 was updated...  I can no longer access my https pages on my server.  I get the error "Data Transfer Interrupted".  Had anyone else experienced this error?
<crumple> prince_: how are you trying to install rosegarden
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JeremyE> Please PM me
<jrib> bonhoffer: restarting the terminal is enough
<Typhoeus> rww, I've found the folder for .purple.  I don't see any log files.
<mcquaid> is there any copy/backup util that'll treat a failing drive with kid gloves?
<nick|here> svchost, doesn't it have a ethernet ?
<drog> svchost I'm not sure how many dependencies ndiswrapper has, but you can if you transfer the .deb files from a mounted windows/flash drive
<svchost> i cant hook it up via ethernet
<bonhoffer> got it
<CarlFK> and never got delivered anywhere.  what did Exim do with it?
<prince_> i try kde
<rww> Typhoeus: give me a sec and I'll boot up Ubuntu and find out where mine are
<AnnonyMouse> anyone here know of a "pretty" gnome/KDE tool for IPTables/routing/NAT, etc?
<th89> hey guys, i was wondering if you could set the gnome-panel to not reserve the edge of the winow?
<Typhoeus> rww.  Sweet.
<Typhoeus> rww, virtual machine, or the real deal?
<rww> Typhoeus: I'm at work, so virtual machine. My box at home is for real.
<prince_> anyoneknowwhere i can get the latest rosegarden update?
<Flannel> svchost, drog: ndiswrapper has packages on the Ubuntu Cd, if you still have that around
<dariusdwtt> @ Typhoeus : install the pidgin plugins from synaptic, and you'll get a option in the tools menu
<Typhoeus> rww: Your work is cool with VPN or ssh for private use?
<aegis> I recently updated my Hardy Heron server and apache2 was updated...  I can no longer access my https pages on my server.  I get the error "Data Transfer Interrupted".  Had anyone else experienced this error?
<th89> does anyone know how to allow the gnome-panel to be covered by applications?
<rww> Typhoeus: yeah, but I'm in the middle of renegotiating with my (college) ISP about my ssh server, so it's turned off for now
<Typhoeus> dariusdwtt: Let me take a look at that.
<exodus_ms> prince_, http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/getting/
<dariusdwtt> or it might be there already?
<svchost> do i just put the cd in?
<Architect> Welllll hello Ubuntu community.
<dariusdwtt> and enable logging in your prefs
<Typhoeus> rww: Nice that you can "renegotiate" with the ISP.
<prince_> thank uexodus
<svchost> how do i get those flannel?
<exodus_ms> prince_, google is your friend... :)
<Flannel> svchost: Do you have a CD?
<svchost> yes.. its 8.04 though
<prince_> cool
<rww> Typhoeus: okay, it's up. Looks like my logs are in /home/username/.purple/logs/ . Yours aren't?
<Flannel> svchost: What version are you trying to use ndiswrapper on?
<svchost> 8.04
<Typhoeus> rww/dariusdwtt: I pulled bonehead move, and assumed logging automatically turned on.  Trillian spoiled me.
<Flannel> svchost: Then you're good.  Pop the CD in, the deb files are on there.  It'd probably be easier to just isntall them with dpkg
<svchost> huh
<exodus_ms> aegis, have you tried #apache?
<etherael> so, what autoupdate for 8.10 just horribly broke fglrx support in Xorg ?
<Architect> Is there anyone here who would be able to aid a Linux/Ubuntu total noob in learning how to operate the system?
<etherael> and how can I roll it back?
<Typhoeus> rww/dariusdwtt: I think if I had filed logs, it would be /home/username/.purple/logs.
<rww> Typhoeus: ah, okay. That'd explain it :). Incidentally, I don't remember ever turning logging on on this machine, so it appears that Jaunty/9.04 turns it on by default, so in the future, you'll be covered :)
<etherael> and for those of you using ati cards and 8.10, *DO NOT AUTOUPDATE* unless you want your system hosed.
<exodus_ms> Architect, What is the problem?
<mrwes> svchost, you don't have an ethernet card on that laptop?
<dariusdwtt> Typhoeus:probly
<nick|here> Architect, everybody can, if you can tell us a problem
<svchost> i dont have anything to plug the ethernet into
<Architect> There isn't exactly a problem, yet.
<Typhoeus> rww/dariusdwtt:  Thank you both very much for your help.
<svchost> just trust me. i cant get this thing connected any way except wirelessly
<dariusdwtt> Typhoeus:cool :)
<mrwes> svchost, ok
<Architect> I just want a basic guide to the OS, and maybe some more info.
<rww> Architect: the official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com/
<svchost> i dont see anything in here
<svchost> any .deb files
<exodus_ms> Architect, --> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Architect> Oh.
<Architect> Well.
<rww> !documentation | Architect: see also
<ubottu> Architect: see also: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<nick|here> svchost, on vista?
<svchost> on ubuntu
<svchost> on the cd
<svchost> he said there was a file that would help me
<svchost> ndsiwrapper
<Architect> Well.
<svchost> dont you have to be connected to the net for that to work anyways though?
<Architect> This could be fun.
<mrwes> svchost, this link is for your card w/ instructions : http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper
<exodus_ms> Architect, also try this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655207
<Storm`> anyone knows about how to make an anti-arp program?
<ubuntu_> Caralho, tou por fora como baixa um MSN pra esse Linux... =/
<exodus_ms> !es > ubuntu_
<aktiwers> ubuntu_: go to applications => internet => pidgin
<crumple> Storm`: do you mean a reverse-arp program?
<mrwes> svchost, you're going to need the windows drive too: http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R174291.exe
<Storm`> i dont know much about that.. but for my internet its is necessary to run the anti-arp.
<mrwes> er...driver
<Architect> I remember what I wanted to ask.
<Storm`> without it.. i can't access internet.. in Ubuntu.
<Adam> Why can't i find kpdf in the intrepid repos ?
<Architect> If my system can do it, should I go with 64-bit?
<timboy> anyone able to help with audio output in intrepid? none of the tests output sound...
<dariusdwtt> have you tried all the options?
<Storm`> crumple can you help me out in this?
<exodus_ms> !sound | timboy
<ubottu> timboy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<timboy> exodus_ms, why not use pulseaudio?
<TuxSympathiser> could using backported modules damage hardware?
<genii> !info sugarplum | storm
<ubottu> sugarplum (source: sugarplum): an automated and intelligent spam trap/cache-poisoner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-17.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 192 kB
<dennis_> is this the ubuntu support room?
<exodus_ms> timboy, try also --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 (comprehensive sound troubleshooting guide)
<dariusdwtt> pulse audio buggy
<rhsanborn> I inserted a DVD and it shows on my desktop. Is there any way to tell what the DVD device is /dev/???
<etherael> heh, that error didn't last long, funny.
<genii> Storm`: Thats the closest
<timboy> lol why include it by default then... sounds stupid to me
<crumple> Storm`: well, there are existing reverse arp programs out there...
<etherael> Xorg was getting a signal 8 for 30 minutes, there was a compiz plugins update released on the update applet, and it's not getting signal 8 anymore.
<dariusdwtt> new tech! lol
<etherael> strange.
<exodus_ms> timboy, hang around this channel long enough and you will see why not to use pulseaudio :)
<Storm`> ok, let me try.
<Storm`> thanx for the help.
<dennis_> I  have set up my first laptop with ubuntu - I am going to give it to my 13 year daughter. The laptop doesn't like to hibernate or suspend...is there anyway I can take those out of the menu?
<genii> crumple: I'm sure they want something more like this: http://www.networksecurityarchive.org/html/Focus-BSD/2005-09/msg00000.html
<exodus_ms> timboy, develop something better for your own taste, or share it with the community :)
<genii> crumple: And not rarp or so
<dariusdwtt> timboy:there was a howto on the forums for removing pulseaudio
<mrwes> deniss, change to power setting to just a blank screen
<dennis_> it was a breeze to set up and easy to navigate.
<izinucs> dennis_, you might want to increase your swap to 1.5x - 2x of your ram
<dennis_> I did.
<kam1lly> is it possible to install ubuntu while running debris linux?
<outboard> how do i go about finding the webcam if it is not detected ?
<dennis_> it's set to blank screen only.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<exodus_ms> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tetracomm> What is the status of the Ubuntu shutdown bug?
<timboy> exodus_ms, there is no file menu when double clicking on volume control
<dennis_> and if I select hibernate or suspend...it basically does it, but won't 'thaw' or wake up
<obi_> i have an eee pc, they have a 900mhz processor, that is set to cap at 600, but i have installed intrepid and the cpu utility says its set to 900. how do i check what its running at?
<dariusdwtt> tetracomm: you mean the alsa one?
<Tetracomm> exodus_ms. lol.
<onefunk> hello everyone, is anyone good with sound issues?
<keres_> how hard is it to uninstall kde from kubuntu and install gnome to make it ubuntu?
<kam1lly> is it possible to install ubuntu within debris linux without a boot disk?
<dariusdwtt> timboy:system prefs
<tiyowan> deninis: What machine do you have?
<outboard> !detecting hardware
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tetracomm> dariusdwtt: I don't know what causes it, but it does not shut down, I see a cursor on the screen when I press the shut down button and it doesn't do anything.
<keres_> how hard is it to uninstall kde from kubuntu and install gnome to make it ubuntu?
<Flannel> !puregnome | keres_
<ubottu> keres_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<dariusdwtt> keres_:howto on the forums "pure gnome"
<genii> Flannel: Beat me to it :)
<dariusdwtt> tetracomm: easy to fix
<dennis_> it's an older dell inspirion 8600
<Tetracomm> dariusdwtt: How?
<dariusdwtt> just gotta add two lines in some weird system file
<mrwes> svchost, you still alive?
<mcquaid> i'm going to copy some files on my now old computer to my new computer.  but i only have 1 monitor so i'm going to copy stuff over a network
<dariusdwtt> tetracomm: saw it on the forums....
<svchost> yeah.. installing ubuntu was such a monumental waste of time
<dennis_> 1.5GHZ and 512 RAM and 60GB HD...works great, other than the hibernate/suspend
<Tetracomm> dariusdwtt: Show me.
<svchost> i should know better than to trust open source, it always lets you down
<Tetracomm> in the forums
<mcquaid> i'm going to probably set up an ftp on it, but just in case i want a vncserver running. how do i setup vncserver to run on bootup and not needing a user to log in?
<L0neWolf> I'm having a problem with Flash 10 on 1 website, no others, just this one.  Thing is, it works fine with Windows  -_-
<StormAtRest> crumple.. I got something familar on the forums.. 'sudo arp -s ip.ip.ip.ip'
<dariusdwtt> tetracomm: give me a sec I'll see if it's in my history
<Flannel> keres_: If you're worried about it, install ubuntu-desktop, then switch to that, and remove KDE from there
<izinucs> L0neWolf, don't go to that site  :)
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<StormAtRest> this is what a friend gave me in a batch file, which is lost.
<dennis_> tiyowan: it's an older dell insprion 8600
<etherael> is there a good native replacement for dreamweaver ? good meaning it at least has syntax highlighting, selection indentation, multiple editor windows and a file hierarchy tree simultaneously viewable.
<L0neWolf> izinucs, lol... someone had to say it I suppose  :P
<StormAtRest> what IP shoud i use after sudo arp -s ?
<noel> svchost: Funny guy, stop complaining. : )
<Flannel> keres_: Use your favorite package manager (Adept would be the GUI one) to install the ubuntu-desktop package, and then log out, log back in, and remove those packages
<izinucs> L0neWolf, It's kinda like "Mom.. it hurts when I do this."
<keres_> o ok
<Der_Thomas> hey all, having a prob with 8.10, I need to access my ethernet cards, but they don't show up ad devices in /dev
<L0neWolf> izinucs, friends are on the site, go there to chat but some of the settings aren't avilable.  it's like the thing isn't detecting it properly
<svchost> well i mean.. the fact is, free stuff is usually garbage so i shouldn't expect it would actually work, especially not out of the box :-P. at least this time it recognized my keyboard unlike last time
<crumple> StormAtRest: sorry, i cant help you build a program like that
<Der_Thomas> in other word sthere is no /dev/eth*
<outboard> svchost i don't know what you are raving about , maybe you should join microsofts channel and ask for some help , oh hang on they don't have one  , but you can send them some money for support  , then they will ask you if you have plugged your computer in
<L0neWolf> izinucs, yeah but works in Windows?  I can't stand that, everything else is fine  >_<
<Flannel> keres_: that is, log out of KDE, log into gnome (choose gnome from sessions menu at the log in screen)
<Lasivian> i'm trying to figure out why postfix isn;t sending mail for me
<Der_Thomas> anyone know where the ethernet devices are ?
<svchost> one day maybe ill get a computer where i just install it and it has generic drivers pre-included that will let me connect to the internet
<Lasivian> I just need a simple smtp relay for little stuff :/
<jat2> @svchost Free stuff is good, especially considering it's free
<achew22> is it possible to get ubuntu to start up with TTY8 active on a server install?
<ardchoille> svchost: I've been using Linux on a network of 11 computers for 6 years with no problems
<noel> svchost: Maybe your hardware is crap because ubuntu and all opensource i ever used worked on the forst time. ;)
<tiyowan> dennis: I've got a dell inspiron 9400. Is it giving you problems in suspending/resuming/hibernating?
<dariusdwtt> tetracomm: "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966844&page=2"     post #14   don't do the thing the first guy says!
<noel> svc
<izinucs> L0neWolf, isn't vs. 10 beta on linux?  when you play the edge (and I do to) you're bound to hit a wall once in a while.
<mrwes> etherael, try quanta plus http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<svchost> sup noel?
<dennis_> tiyowan: yes, it is..everything else worked right away, no problems.
<svchost> i'm just being a brat.. don't worry about me
<Tetracomm> dariusdwtt: Thank you. :)
<noel> svchost: okay. im trying. ;)
<dariusdwtt> tetracomm: Cool :)
<dennis_> tiyowan: yes, problems only with hibernating/suspending
<L0neWolf> izinucs, I thought it was only the x64 build that was beta.  How can I get a hold of 9?  I know that worked fine
<svchost> ill work on getting it connected via ethernet and maybe come back when i can do that
<Der_Thomas> anyone know why my ethernet cards don't show up in /dev?
<Der_Thomas> anyone know why my ethernet cards don't show up in /dev? <---unbuntu 8.10
<keres_> Flanel: how long does this take?
<exodus_ms> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jat2> @Der_thomas did something change since you last had them display
<tiyowan> dennis: Could you hold on a moment. I fixed this yesterday on my system. Do you get this odd not enough memory problem when you try hibernating?
<izinucs> L0neWolf, it's in the repos.. flash non-free I think
<keres_> 45 minutes i gess :S
<L0neWolf> izinucs, Yeah that only shows 10  :/
<mrwes> svchost, that card will work out of the box with Ibex 8.10; with the restricted drivers enabled
<Der_Thomas> jat2, not sure if they ever did.  Just installed this distro the other day
<Flannel> keres_: It'll have to download all of gnome, so it could take a little time.  depending on your network.  Go eat dinner, have some coffee, whatever while you wait.  It should give you status reports
<noel> ubottu: No problem. How can I use my soundcard with 5.1-sound? :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<outboard> how do i detect hardware that has not been automatically detected ?
<dennis_> tiyowan: no, I don't, but if I hibernate it does say 'unable to unthaw', but yes, I can wait.
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: Ethernet cards don't show up in /dev at all.
<noel> aahh
<noel> I got nagged
<izinucs> L0neWolf, really? perhaps the hardy repo?
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, yep
<keres_> Flannel: thank you.
<L0neWolf> oh I never thought to put hardy repo in  :D  will see what that shows, brb
<keres_> :)
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: That's not a question, it's a statement. That's how it is. Neither do mine.
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, ok, but I'm trying to configure software and need to access the devices
<obi_> in intrepid, is there a command to check my processor speed
<slashzul_> anyone know of ubuntu package that works like keepvid.com ? I want a client to download youtube videos
<arkygeek> hi.  kubuntu 8.1 fresh install, did a few updates, on reboot, the login window won't appear (just background).  from tty1, top shows that kdm_greet is using 100% of CPU ...  any suggestions?
<jat2> @Der_thomas lsmod gives you a driver list, I believe
<arrenlex> obi_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<etherael> when you click the "connect to server" button and mount a windows share, mount does not show that share and some applications can't see the files in the mount, is there some spooky method whereby this is being done that is not like a standard mount? and if so, how can it be changed to be like a standard mount?
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, in EVERY other distro I've used they are /dev/eth0m etc
<noel> So, someone able to tell me who to configure a Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 Live! on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, in EVERY other distro I've used they are /dev/eth0  etc
<outboard> how do i detect hardware that has not been automatically detected ?
<noel> who = how
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: What distros?
<nex3> jrib: I've figured out my issue :)
<nex3> I had an old libpangocairo sitting around that was interfering with everything
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, SuSE 6.5 - opensuse 11.0, old skool red hat, Fedora, etc etc etc
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: Any debian-based?
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, hmmm, guess not
<dariusdwtt> Der_Thomas: arent they in some config file?
<noel> So, someone able to tell me how to configure a Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 Live! on Ubuntu 8.10 again?
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, so how do I access them?  I'm trying to confiugure NCIDD and it wants the ethernet device
<jat2> Der_thomas: try eth0
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: Is it giving you a file browser? If it's just a textbox, type in eth0.
<jrib> nex3: what was it?
<tiyowan> dennis: Thanks for waiting. Are you using intrepid?
<dariusdwtt> noel: no idea, sorry
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: Or whatever "sudo ifconfig" says they are
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, no, just a text file config
<dennis_> tiyowan:: I am not sure it's 8.10
<noel> dariusdwtt: Thanks for your noticing anyway ; )
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: Try just writing eth0
<dennis_> tiyowan: I am pretty new to ubuntu
<tiyowan> dennis: Yep, that's intrepid. I'm new, too. Total experience: 1 week. :-)
<dariusdwtt> noel: no prob
<oily_onion> After I install the nvidia driver, my monitor turns off before it gets to the ubuntu loading screen.  How do I stop this and get my display showing the right resolution?
<dennis_> tiyowan:: wow, twins
<jat2> tiyowan: good luck. what os/distro did you come from
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, seems weird to me, but I'll try, hang on
<Zephyros> I'm having SEVERE issues with 8.10 and NAT, only single packets get forwarded like pings, small web pages, DNS queries, etc.  Anything more and the first packet comes through but the rest disappears.  Any ideas?
<tiyowan> jat2: Window XP.
<dariusdwtt> tiyowan: check out the beginners howto in the forums :)
<timboy> sound doesn't work still after those steps nothing is muted all turned up. killed pulseaudio
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, wow, OK, that worked!
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: Awesome. Enjoy. :)
<dariusdwtt> timboy:killing isn't always a good option
<arrenlex> timboy: Has sound ever worked on ubuntu before?
<Zephyros> Also, if I NAT to another private subnet the NAT works just fine, it's only when I NAT to the internet that i have problems.
<tiyowan> dennis: Okay, this worked for my Inspirion 9400. What you need to do is to disable SAVE_VBE_STATE and POST_VIDEO in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, that is very strange to me, seems to break the *nix idea of EVERYTHING being a file
<jat2> tiyowan: same here, although that was several months ago. what did you use to install?
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex, thanks for your help
<dariusdwtt> timboy:you'll need to replace it with something
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex ^ and others, thanks for your help
<tiyowan> jat2: LiveCD. :-)
<timboy> arrenlex, sound works watching movies in xbmc but not regular stereo in xbmc or in ubuntu
<timboy> dariusdwtt, alsa is running
<Cyberphobia> can i ask f someone knows how to activate my asus a8le wireless?
<arrenlex> Der_Thomas: They've been moving away from that slowly... I don't really agree with it, but that's how it is. You won't find any alsa mixers in /dev either, you can only access the mixers through the alsa api.
<puneeth> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dariusdwtt> timboy:my bad
<amigamia> hi
<L3Tum> If I want a program to run always on top, without covering up any other windows, how would I do this? I wanted to run conky in a panel but after lots of searching, I don't think it's possible. So is there a way to set gnome so that windows will not expand to a certain section, either some kind of max width script or something?
<oily_onion> Can anyone help me install the nvidia driver and keep my monitor to stay on through booting?
<dennis_> tiyowan: how would I do that? I am VERY green with this...
<amigamia> does majicjack work in linux? basically ubuntu?
<arrenlex> timboy: Ah, nevermind, it's not what I thought it was then. Sorry.
<tiyowan> dariusdwtt: I'm a CS grad. actually. Didn't have the time in uni to devote to linux. Microsoft-centric professors. :-)
<Der_Thomas> arrenlex wow! ok thanks again
<jat2> tiyowan: I used wubi. I've used regular installers before, but that was when I started from scratch on a test computer.
<Cyberphobia> can i ask f someone knows how to activate my asus a8le wireless?
<amigamia> or do you need to use like virtual box and xp pro?
<dariusdwtt> tiyowan: lol :)
<Guest90495> Live ubuntu8.01 goes to a blank screen after booting...please help
<timboy> it's all over optical cable
<noel> Guest90495: Had the same problem. At least youre not alone. ; )
<tiyowan> dennis: Sure. What you need to do is to open up a terminal. Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and type in, sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<Guest90495> thanks
<dariusdwtt> Guest90495: hardware compatible?
<tiyowan> tiyowan: Type in your user password, and you should see a regular text editor pop up with the file you need.
<dennis_> tiyowan: once I do that - will it be a text document?
<tiyowan> dennis: Yep, just like a regular notepad file.
<doumo> hey all, i just replaced the thermal paste on my old p4 1.8 ghz and I think there might be problems.  I might have put too much thermal paste on or I left gaps in the thermal paste (I am almost 99% sure I didn't, but you never know).  Well I turned on my computer and went to bio to check temp. It started at 88 F and within 10 minutes it's at 107 F now.  Is this a normal temp for a P4 1.8 Ghz. (my computer use to be a HP, but I completely r
<hikenboot> hello all --anyone know where one could get some nice desktop pics looking for dystopia artwork to liven up the desktop
<scbchoreo> helo
<scbchoreo> help me?
<dariusdwtt> hikenboot: google
<robb_m> !ask | scbchoreo
<noel> hikenboot: Best search google
<ubottu> scbchoreo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dennis_> tiyowan: you are awesome! I thank you. Then I just save it and restart?
<hikenboot> thanks guys already looked
<tiyowan> dennis: Now once the file opens up, you should see the two options,,,just change the true values to false.
<timboy> arrenlex, if it helps audio has never worked in ubuntu directly only in xbmc in ubuntu
<jat2> duomo: seems a little hot to me, but I'm no overclocker/hardware expert.
<tiyowan> dennis: Yep. It worked for me; but I can't guarantee it'll work for you. You try this, and I'll check out the forums as well. 8400 right?
<arrenlex> timboy: eh, not really... out of curiosity, do you have mplayer installed? Can you run mplayer in the console and see if it complains about the audio at all?
<dennis_> 8600
<dennis_> I'll stand by if you're gonna look..
<dariusdwtt> PEACE BE WITH YOU ALL!
<tiyowan> dennis: np. Hang on.
<jat2> hikenboot: digital blastphemy might have what you're looking for. just click 'free gallery' on the left
<dennis_> tiyowan: 8600, I'll hang on if you are gona look (I keep forgetting to put your name first!)
<noel> hikenboot: The game seems not to be very well known.
<noel> hikenboot: So noone bothered to put up nice wallpapers. Consider making one yourself. ; )
<DavidCanarias> hi
<tiyowan> dennis: I'm looking.
<hikenboot> no their nice just looking for I am legend dystopia pictures without the actors
<jat2> hikenboot: I thought you meant distopian wallpapers
<jat2> hikenboot: like 1984, brave new world, etc.
<amanulla> hello
<Flannel> hikenboot: You might try #ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't really the place for that.
<hikenboot> sorry have a good evening guys
<Guest90495> any solution for blank screen with live ubuntu 8.01?
<tiyowan> dennis: Uh-oh. It looks like you've got a bug there. Check out http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg238626.html
<Guest90495> so what to do?
<DavidCanarias> I am trying to install the drivers for a printer, but can anyone advise if I have to install the printer at the same time?
<DJ_HaMsTa> im trying to change my mac for my wlan1, im using macchanger i get error: ifdown: interface wlan1 not configured
<DJ_HaMsTa> well, im trying to bring it down with ifdown
<oily_onion> My proper resolution is missing from the list and I've tried using xrandr, but it's either not working or I'm doing it wrong.
<tiyowan> dennis: I think you'll need to wait for a while until the devs fix the problem.
<dennis_> tiyowan: bummer - but at least I know why now.
<norcim122> hi folks
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, are you trying to share a printer over a network?
<us_layout> What boot argument would force a US kb layout?
<dennis_> ok, no worries. I'll just tell her NOT to do those two methods.
<dennis_> tiyowan: unless I can disable them in the menu for now (without a terminal command)
<x264> http://pastebin.com/d1ebccaa3 <---- what should I add in this for my pptp server to work? If I disable ufw then it works..
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: No its for my home computer..... Is that what you wanted to know??
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: I have odered a new HP printer and just wanted to load the drivers before it arrives
<tiyowan> dennis: I'd help you do that, but I don't know how to. :-) I'm still getting to grips with the GNOME interface.
<norcim122> I have a usb persistent 8.10 that gives "stale NFS at startup" How do i access this install using live cd?
<timboy> can someone help me troubleshoot my audio? I can play dts in XBMC but can't play any stereo...
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, did you check to see if the printer is compatible, I know HP is usually good about that.
<IdleOne>  how do I restart the sound server? sounds like is is stuck in a loop
<tiyowan> dennis; You may get a little frustrated with 8.10, because you need to tweak it a bit to get it going on the Inspiron line; but, don't get upset. It's *well* worth it!
<metalslugear> is there a way in Ibex to disable trackpad input when typing? I always manage to "click" the trackpad when typing sending my cursor in random places
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: certainly did and I download the drivers... but following the instructions I keep coming up with this error : david@david-desktop:~$ sh hplip-2.8.10.run
<DavidCanarias> sh: Can't open hplip-2.8.10.run
<ozgurgerilla> all; Hi I want to contribute to Ubuntu can someone tell me what do I need to do?
<norcim122> need a quicky help..I have a usb persistent 8.10 that gives "stale NFS at startup" How do i access this install using live cd?
<metalslugear> IdleOne, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<dennis_> tiyowan: no, no it's works GREAT
<Jack_Sparrow> ozgurgerilla ubuntu.com should have ways to contribute
<dennis_> better than XP ever did for me on it
<dennis_> tiyowan: just the hibernate/suspend issue, that's all. everything else was a go, right from the install
<doumo> I just replaced the thermal paste on my old p4 1.8 ghz and I think there might be problems. I might have put too much thermal paste on or I left gaps in the thermal paste (I am almost 99% sure I didn't, but you never know). Well I turned on my computer and went to bio to check temp. It started at 88 F and within first 10 minutes it's at 107 F now. Then 10th minute through the 20th minute is static at 107 F. The 20th minute through 30th min
<dennis_> tiyowan: I do thank you very much! You've been awesome!
<tiyowan> dennis: That's great. :-) My pleasure.
<norcim122> tiyowan
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, idk, the path to the file looks screwed up.
<dennis_> tiyowan: LONG LIVE UBUNTU - I LOVE IT! (sorry caps, I'll curb my enthusiasm)
<DJ_HaMsTa> dennis_: just like the soviet union
<ardchoille> !contribute | ozgurgerilla
<ubottu> ozgurgerilla: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<jtaji> metalslugear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#syndaemon
<ozgurgerilla> ok thanks..
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Thks. Any idea how to fix it?
<norcim122> can anyone give me quick help?
<tiyowan> norcim122: What seems to be the problem?
<metalslugear> jtaji, thanks a lot
<dennis_> ok, thank you all. I've gotta step out for a bit more Christmas shopping!
<norcim122> I have a usb persistent 8.10 that gives "stale NFS at startup" How do i access this install using live cd
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, is this it --> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<metalslugear> norcim122, !ask
<norcim122> I can access it from live cd at /dev/sdc
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: I have been using this page, but its not helping me.
<norcim122> meaning can i look inside the install
<x264> http://pastebin.com/d1ebccaa3 <---- what should I add in this for my pptp server to work? If I disable ufw then it works.. but it overwrites the rules when I enable ufw
<tiyowan> norcim122....umm, you want to look at the install on a pendrive right?
<rushfan> Hey, hey am I supposed to configure my soundcard if I dont have alsaconf?
<rushfan> I want to switch to a PCMCIA card
<norcim122> ya to get to the /etc/grub or something like that
<amanulla> norcim122:can you tell in detail
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, I'm confused, that doesn't look like an error, it looks like a command.
<norcim122> I can access the drive but I cant do much after taht
<norcim122> that
<norcim122> ok
<tiyowan> norcim122: I'd try accessing the keydrive partition by running the ubuntu livecd.
<exodus_ms> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<norcim122> im there
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: I typed in tthe command and up came the error I posted earlie
<amanulla> means you need to access contents of your usb stick?
<doumo> ﻿I just replaced the thermal paste on my old p4 1.8 ghz and I think there might be problems. I might have put too much thermal paste on or I left gaps in the thermal paste (I am almost 99% sure I didn't, but you never know). Well I turned on my computer and went to bio to check temp. It started at 88 F and within first 10 minutes it's at 107 F now. Then 10th minute through the 20th minute is static at 107 F. The 20th minute through 30th 
<norcim122> I guess to look inside casper-rw
<norcim122> or the /etc/ firle
<Eressolar> doumo: 107F is plenty cool. Don't worry until you hit 150ish.
<cruzton8> ok, i dist-upgraded to intrepid, finally found the nvidia-glx-173 etc drives that i need, but now glxinfo says glxmissing (hardware manager says the nvidia driver is 'activated')
<cruzton8> any ideas?
<tiyowan> norcim122: Um...so basically you want to fix the install you made on the pendrive right?
<ardchoille> dougsko: mine hovers around 110F and has never been a problem
<x264> with ufw running, is it possible to add a iptables rule?
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Ok, but looking at that link 'sh hplip-2.8.10.run' is what your supposed to type into the terminal. Do you get a different error msg after you type that
<norcim122> correct
<x264> *an
<norcim122> currently i go into initramfs at log in
<jat2> Question: does any one know a tool to convert JPEG2000's into normal jpeg's
<doumo> Eressolar: it's at about 111 F now.  im kinda worried. my Prescott runs at 102 F without load. o.0
<outlaw__> hi all
<tiyowan> norcim122: I have no experience with running ubuntu off a usb, so I can't be of much help.
<pmitros> Howdy. I gotta question. I have Intrepid running on a POS HP laptop (dv2310us). Suspend usually doesn't work. When I unsuspend, it appears to not be able to access the hard drive (swarms of ext3 errors in the terminal). Any clue as to how to go about making suspend work?
<norcim122> I cant go into it from terminal?
<x264> ufw is overwriting my iptables rules..how do I use both?
<norcim122> only if it is on HD?
<kristian1> how do i switch channel window in irssi?
<outlaw__> anyone know if there's a room that could help me with banshee problem...........sorry for question but i'm new to IRC and dont know much about it
<Eressolar> doumo: Like I said, there's nothing to worry about at those temperatures.
<ardchoille> kristian1: alt+1, alt+2, etc
<x264> kristian1, alt+1,2,3,4,5.. etc
<kristian1> thanks! :)
<Flannel> kristian1: alt-# or /window # or ctrl-n/p or alt-left/right
<doumo> Eressolar: thanks.  what does your CPU run at without load and then with load?
<tiyowan> norcim122: Personally, I'd try mounting the USB and taking things from there....
<Songwind> Does anyone know where I can get a correspondence between fglrx driver version #s and the Catalyst versions?
<ardchoille> doumo: Mine sits about 100 without load and 115 with load
<Eressolar> Depends on manufacturer and laptop or desktop. Laptop idles at 120F, and hits 160F during load. Hot, but within design limits.
<allquixotic> Hello! I have a 100 MBPS Ubuntu 8.10 Server on the public Internet -- not on my LAN -- and I want to sync a huge number of large files using Unison. When mounting the remote server's Samba on my Ubuntu 8.10 desktop (with GVFS), I notice terrible performance. Is there any faster way to use Unison over the Internet? Unison is basically a gui around rsync...
<norcim122> that gets me into the logon menu then from there into busybox shell..... let me give you the error message when i exit that
<outlaw__> anyone here use ''banshee'' to stream live radio
<tiyowan> norcim122: Yeah, the error msg would help. I'll try looking on the forums to see if I find anything.
<norcim122> ERROR:  run-init: overmounting root: stale NFS file handle
<norcim122> the forums refer to going into the install using live CD
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Any Luck? Looks like you will need your printer installed for the final step 'hp-setup tool'
<doumo> ardchoille: what processor do you have? Intel or AMD and model? what app do you use to record your CPU tmp?
<norcim122> but maybe that applies to HD installs only
<timboy> can someone help me troubleshoot my audio? I can play dts in XBMC but can't play any stereo...
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Sorry for the delay. I did type this in and up came this message .  sh: Can't open hplip-2.8.10.run
<ardchoille> doumo: AMD Sempron 2800 and I use gkrellm for a sensor stack (gkrellm is in the repos)
<exodus_ms> timboy, did this link not help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 (comprehensive sound troubleshooting guide)
<soapbar> hi - im having trouble with resizing windows - if i move the mouse to the corner or edge of a window the resize icon comes up, but if i click-drag it does nothing
<ischliky> where would i look in ubuntu to control my fan speed(i am on a laptop) it doesnt seem to turn on auto when it gets heated
<x264> http://pastebin.com/d1ebccaa3 <---- what should I add in this for my pptp server to work? If I disable ufw then it works.. but it overwrites the rules when I enable ufw
<soapbar> im running kubuntu/hardy/amd64/compiz-fusion/xgl
<timboy> exodus_ms, no it basically says that if your hardware is set up to unmute everything in alsamixer
<mib_7lu6d3cj> So... How do I install compizconfig-settings-manager in 8.10??
<mib_7lu6d3cj> it's not in the repos anymore
<soapbar> mib: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<exodus_ms> pulseaudio?
<_jj1> hey
<_jj1> My laptop froze while upgrading to intrepid
<tiyowan> norcimm122: Hmm, says here that the cause of the problem is that you deleted a mounted directory.
<timboy> exodus_ms, there wan't a section that said: "my audio hardware is working and everything is turnedub but I still don't have sound"
<timboy> *turned up
<mib_7lu6d3cj> soapbar: that's not there either
<Stargazer> In intrepid ibex, what's the new font viewer ?
<guest_> hello, can you remind me the name of text baed package like rcconf. to manage runlevels, enable/disable, move up,down
<outlaw__> can anyone provide some help with banshee
<_jj1> now system wont boot because /var/ is on read-only
<norcim122> hmm
<joble> x264: allow tcp 1723 and protocl 47 to/from your pptp server
<guest_> it has the strange name. rc-bla-bla-bla
<teratoma> how do i rotate my display 90 degrees ?
<tiyowan> norcim122: Have you got some data in there? Because I think it'd be less complicated if you just wiped the stick and re-installed.
<_jj1> what do I have to fix :-\?
<exodus_ms> timboy,  For some reason Intrepid does not create an audio group, and membership in such a group is necessary to ensure priority access to the sound devices.
<norcim122> how can that happen?..   I took off the cd rom once.. in bios
<doumo> ardchoille: does ﻿gkrellm support Intel models?
<Songwind> mib_7lu6d3cj: The package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<norcim122> I'm almost at that point
<Songwind> It came up in apt-cache for me just fine.
<soapbar> oh sorry
<joble> \q
<norcim122> I did many updates yesterday from a fresh install..
<ardchoille> doumo: supposedly
<mib_7lu6d3cj> Songwind: forgot to enable the repo
<doumo> ardchoille: thanks :DS
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Go to dir of file and run 'ls -l hplip-2.8.10.run' pastebin output
<Songwind> mib_7lu6d3cj: Yep, that'd do it. :)
<x264> joble: 1723 is allowed. how do I allow protocl 47 in ufw?
<norcim122> I was hoping to salvage some of that
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, disregard...
<soapbar> im having trouble with resizing windows - if i move the mouse to the corner or edge of a window the resize icon comes up, but if i click-drag it does nothing
<joeb3_> x264, changed my nic.  Don't know how to change ufw.
<timboy> exodus_ms, trying that
<soapbar> im running kubuntu/hardy/amd64/compiz-fusion/xgl
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Ok will disregard, but do you have any idea how to resolve plse?
<Songwind> So, does anyone know what version of Catalyst is in the repos?  It says 8.543, but the options at ATI are 8.11, etc.
<norcim122> tiyowan: where did you find the info.. did it have any details?
<Songwind> soapbar:  any window?
<stl-outlaw> hello
<soapbar> Songwind: yep, no windows resize at all
<sabayonweb_68615> does ubuntu work well if i want to get desktop and use big screen tv for monitor using hdmi
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, ok, try it... Go to dir of file and run 'ls -l hplip-2.8.10.run' pastebin output
<soapbar> Songwind: the [] in the top left corner between the - and X work fine
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Do you mean I should type this in the Terminal=
<tiyowan> norcim122: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711079&page=5
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, yes... ls -l hplip-2.8.10.run
<skovoroda> hello
<skovoroda> all
<Songwind> soapbar: Huh.  That's a new one on me.
<skovoroda> witch is help chanel
<norcim122> great! I will look at that... then format and repeat i guess...
<sabayonweb_68615> anyone use hdmi in linux
<skovoroda> or can i get some info here
<norcim122> Thanks
<tiyowan> norcim122: Can you get to the shell by booting from the stick?
<jat2> Does anyone know how I can convert from Jpeg2000 to standard jpeg?
<murlidhar> !ask | skovoroda
<ubottu> skovoroda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<norcim122> not sure
<soapbar> jat2: gimp?
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, make sure you are in the directory where you have the  hplip-2.8.10.run file
<sabayonweb_68615> its seems cheaper in long run to make big screen tv monitor
<Songwind> sabayonweb_68615: The resolution is much more limited.
<sabayonweb_68615> like how limited
<norcim122> shell meaning the busybox builtin shell? initramfs?
<jat2> soapbar: gimp doesn't, I don't think, unless there's a plugin.
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: The result is : ls: cannot access hplip-2.8.10.run: No such file or directory
<metalslugear> jat2, i remember reading about a plugin once... not sure if it's still around or not
<Songwind> sabayonweb_68615: The best TV resolution is 1900-something by 1080.
<sabayonweb_68615> i use computer to watch 98% of video
<norcim122> then yes with minimal access... i can mount and unmount
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: I did this in the terminal. How do I do it in the file plse?
<sabayonweb_68615> and would get desktop with tv turner
<murlidhar> sabayonweb_68615: how does hdmi related to linux ?
<Songwind> My 24" widscreen LCD is already running at 1680x1050
<skovoroda> I'm very new in Linux, I just instaled Ubuntu, so please any one can talk with me
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, where is the run file located?
<joeb3_> DavidCanarias, ./hplip-2.8.10.run
<tiyowan> norcim122: If you can get to the shell somehow by booting from your usb, you may be able to fix the problem. Something's broken in  your NFS server or something like that. You could run a cmd to fix it, but I'm not able to track down how you should do it.
<murlidhar> skovoroda: what is that you want ?
<Songwind> So it would be the same effective screen real estate (or a bit more) on my 52" TV
<metalslugear> skovoroda, ask your question, this is the help channel
<DavidCanarias> exods_ms: In my downloads file
<sabayonweb_68615> Songwind: yeah i might get a 24" do tv turners work well?
<skovoroda> murlidhar i have many quations :)
<murlidhar> skovoroda: go on :)
<metalslugear> sabayonweb_68615, I have a simple wintv card that works great
<sabayonweb_68615> i was thinking of using mythtv
<soapbar> sabayonweb_68615: yep, but make sure you get the right chipset (winfasts are supported well)
<norcim122> yes.. I am sure there must be a way to get in
<Songwind> sabayonweb_68615: My experience has been that my nVidia cards work well, my Intel card has never quite worked right, and I haven't tried my ATI yet.
<skovoroda> can we do it in privat
<DavidCanarias> joeb3_: Same error No such file or directory
<norcim122> either from live cd or the busybox shell
<sabayonweb_68615> Songwind: what brand computer you get
<Songwind> sabayonweb_68615: Nevermind, I am thinking backwards.  TV-out, not TV-in.
<murlidhar> skovoroda: it is better here since if i don't know the answer somebody else might answer it
<norcim122> tiyowanI just don't know the commands
<tiyowan> norcim122: You tried typing startx from the shell? Me neither.
<norcim122> no
<Songwind> sabayonweb_68615: Toshiba laptop has the Intel chipset.  The others are BYOPC.  Oh, and good TV out from nVidia on an HP laptop.
<joeb3_> DavidCanarias, ls hplip-2.8.10.run.  do you see the file?  Is the file executable? chmod 750 hplip-2.8.10.run
<tiyowan> norcim122: Give it a try, please.
<norcim122> it has options like "home, umount, pwd, etc"
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Open the terminal and 'cd' to the 'downloads directory. Then in Terminal type ls -l hplip-2.8.10.run
<norcim122> I'm in live CD now
<jat2> metalslugger: i'll see. Does anyone know if Imagemagick can do jpeg2000's
<skovoroda> ok first of all i got an old lap Acer TravelMate 2410 with intel Graphics - I'm just trying to instal drivers or smtg
<skovoroda> hot can i know that they are instaled
<tiyowan> norcim122: Restart your box. Remove the liveCD, boot from your usb, and try startx.
<sabayonweb_68615> Songwind: so this would be cool? http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=204447
<murlidhar> !driver | skovoroda
<norcim122> then?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: This is all new to me so apologies I am getting lost a bit. Patience plse!! In terminal what do I need to type in
<murlidhar> !drivers | skovoroda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<murlidhar> hmm
<sabayonweb_68615> thats what i could get in the dell package i want
<soapbar> sabayonweb_68615: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/List_of_Device_Vendors
<skovoroda> murlindhar  ? where should i do that ?
<norcim122> are you looking at a website with this?
<DavidCanarias> joeb3-: I can see the file in downloads, but what do you mean by is it executable?
<node357> why on Ubuntu does my friend's name look like this but not in Windows? http://www.node357.ca/img/nazi_wtf.jpg
<murlidhar> skovoroda: afaik the default driver should work good
<tiyowan> norcim122: If it works, you should see the graphical user interface.
<norcim122> oh
<skovoroda> and why I can tipe "?" only with ctrl+v :)
<exodus_ms> cd /home/DavidCanarias/downloads if that is the path, if not just substitute the actually path. If you don't know, look at the top of Naautilus and see where you are at i the file  system
<soapbar> skovoroda: press shift+insert
<norcim122> I doubt it. but i will try.
<soapbar> skovoroda: to paste
<PeterFA> Out of curiosity, are there Canonical employees who's only job is to sit here and offer support?
<Songwind> sabayonweb_68615: TV tuners are outside by experience - but I know Hauppage makes some supported devices.
<tiyowan> norcim122: I'll wait.
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, ^
<joeb3_> PeterFA, no
<stl-outlaw> anyone hearing me
<norcim122> Thanks Tiyowan if I don't return!
<demonspork> on Ubuntu 7.10, how do I mount partitions from a drive with a Dynamic type? the partitions are NTFS, but ntfs-3g says that they are not valid NTFS
<murlidhar> skovoroda: press murli then TAB button to autocomplete my name
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: this is the path : home/david/Desktop/Downloads
<murlidhar> skovoroda: that way it is easy to spell my name correctly
<PeterFA> joeb3_, just asking because I rarely get the, "Google it," attitude in this channel.
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Ok, in the Terminal type cd home/david/Desktop/Downloads. Then type ls -l hplip-2.8.10.run
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  wwhy i cant just tipe it "?"
<PeterFA> joeb3_, pretty nice when I'm providing proxy support.
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  with the keyboard :)
<tethridge> some dvds I'm unable to play on my system.  Others I can watch fine.  Is the a problem with some new encryption schemes on the newer dvds?  I only have problems with the newer dvds.
<murlidhar> skovoroda: maybe the keyboard configuration was not done properly
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: I typed in first cd home/david/Desktop/Downloads and it said No such file or directory???? Did I do it wrong?
<sabayonweb_68615> also no brainer but i guess it would be better to buy an nvidia card instead of paying to upgrade from intel to ati seeing how ati is not option for the computer i want
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  US layout, so any way can i some how check wich drivers are working well ?
<sabayonweb_68615> i mean nvidia is not option
<murlidhar> skovoroda: i am not sure of it somebody else might
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, /home
<murlidhar> PeterFA: nobody here is from canonical here . everybody here is to help out each other
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  beacause when I'm trying to do it with hardware manager sistem show nothing
<timboy> exodus_ms, didn't work. I try to play the file with pulseaudio on no dice then I try to play it with alsa and still no go
<skovoroda> murlidhar: hardware drivers*
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: You will lose your patience with me!!!   nothing happens when I type in   "/home"
<murlidhar> skovoroda: no idea sorry :(
<Cpudan80> Does anyone knwo of some software to crop an AVI ?
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: it just says its a directory
<Cpudan80> like to remove the black bard on the top/bottom of a movie
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Ok, You did not put a '/' in front of home previously. Try cd /home/david/Desktop/Downloads/
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  och bad :) I just want to know all that tjhings to be sure, that I can work on Linux
<skovoroda> I'm tyred of windows
<fallore> I've been having a problem recently where my windows get messed up in various ways. Either titles will become very discolored (like inverse colored), or they will be too large and i can not resize them so that part of the window (this mainly happens with FF) is hiden behind the panel or takes the place of the panel.
<tiyowan> I wonder whether norcim122 got that USB working. :/
<node357> okay I was wrong, he did it on purpose so sorry
<murlidhar> skovoroda: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skovoroda> murlidhar: but you say that everything should work by defult ?
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: This is exactly what I typed in :  cd/home/david/Desktop/Downloads   it said no such file or directory
<murlidhar> skovoroda: it will ask you some questions . read them carefully before answering them
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  o i'll do
<tiyowan> DavidCanarias: Try putting in a space after cd?
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, You need a space in between cd and /home/path/to/file/
<skovoroda> what is the shortkey to clear the desktop :)
<skovoroda> like win+d in windows
<CarlFK> how can I tell what package installed on my box relies on exim (also installed on my box... trying to figure out why)
<murlidhar> skovoroda: clearing the desktop ? what is that ?
<ice_cream> skovoroda, that's likely window manager specific
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: tiyowan: Sorry - this is the reply now: david@david-desktop:~/Desktop/Downloads$
<ice_cream> he wants the effect of minimizing everything
<murlidhar> oh
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Okat, you are now in the /Downloads directory :) type ls -l hplip-2.8.10.run
<outboard> how do i make intrepid find my webcam ? ( inbuilt on an acer aspire5670 laptop)
<tiyowan> ice_cream: You mean like show desktop?
<tiyowan> outboard: Is it supported?
<ice_cream> tiyowan, that's how i understand it
<murlidhar> skovoroda: in openbox it works with win+d
<tiyowan> !hcl > outboard
<ubottu> outboard, please see my private message
<outboard> ummmmmmmmmmm
<skovoroda> murlidhar: Use kernel framebuffer
<skovoroda> yes/no
<murlidhar> skovoroda: yes
<fallore> my firefox window is too large and doesn't have a resize button. when I click on it from the bottom panel it takes up the space above the panels and so it is the only thing i can see and does not have a button to minimize or maximize it. does anyone know how i can make it go back to normal size?
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: this is the reply :  -rw-r--r-- 1 david david 14699287 2008-12-08 17:30 hplip-2.8.10.run
<tiyowan> ice_cream: Isn't there a nifty little icon in the bottom left to do that? ;-)
<outboard> thanks tiyowan
<ice_cream> i wouldnt know
<ice_cream> as i said earlier, WM specific
<tiyowan> ice_cream: Ah, true.
<ice_cream> ubuntu is not necessarily gnome, remember =)
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, type sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<Hikefu> fallore, alt-click drag it
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, then to configure the printer type sudo hp-setup
<fallore> Hikefu: does nothing
<murlidhar> outboard: do a lsmod in terminal and see if the drivers for the webcam has been loaded
<murlidhar> outboard: nvm :)
<node357> how do I turn off CPU frequency scaling ?
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, But you will want your printer installed for the final steps of the setup.
<tiyowan> node357: You running intrepid?
<node357> tiyowan, yes I am
<skovoroda> didn't help
<skovoroda> maybe the button just does not work
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Well this seemed to have worked as the window came up asking which to use, I said the USB and an error came up because the printer isnt connected
<Hikefu> fallore alt-space-enter
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Did you see my previous msg?
<murlidhar> skovoroda: maybe you gotta restart . this is just one way to doing things . i am sure there are many but i don't know them . sorry .
<tsrk> is there a way to see all the output that has been displayed in my terminal?
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, That is not problem, just hang in there until your printer arrives and run the setup again :)
<tsrk> specifically, apt output that says "10 packages will be installed, 0 removed, 0 upgraded" etc?
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: apologies saw it as I typed. I just wanted to get the drivers installed in advance. The printer wont be here for a few days. Does that mean I have to repeat this another day?
<murlidhar> skovoroda: all the hardware of my desktop works by default ;)
<schnauzer> tsrk: You mean save the output? do a "Command > out.txt"
<tiyowan> node357: Hang on.
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Ok so I will  have to take a copy of what to do then!!
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  thx, Now i'll try to start heroes 3 :))))))
<fallore> Hikefu: selecting resize/move from that menu in various ways does absolutely nothing
<murlidhar> skovoroda: :)
<tsrk> schnauzer, sorry, I was unclear, I executed commands a while ago and I want to see the output now
<tiyowan> node357: What CPU have you got?
<Hikefu> are you using gnome?
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  och any way how to manage iso files in ubuntu
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Yes, but it wont take very long to setup, you will need your printer installed for calibration...
<schnauzer> tsrk: ohhh, in that case i
<schnauzer> 'm afraid i don't know
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, Just remember sudo hp-setup
<murlidhar> skovoroda: apt-cache search iso
<tsrk> ok
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  what is that :)
<murlidhar> skovoroda: you will get some package list in the terminal .
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: So I start from the cd/home directory part and follow as instructed by you: ls -- ls hplip etc., and then sudo apt-get install.  Is that correct, with the printer connected of course?
<skovoroda> i instaled wine, but what to do next, och ok
<murlidhar> skovoroda: wait a sec i will make it easier for you
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Yes I forgot.  Well then thanks a million for all your help youve been very kind I appreciate it.
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  i got that in last line python-vm-builder - VM builder
<qcjn> what do you use to look at power point pps ? cause when i use open office presentation it's really slow, and now i've used powerpoint viewer (Wine ) and my computer froze. Had to restart it ?
<murlidhar> skovoroda: no don't do that
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, You will not need to be in any particular directory. The 'ls' was just so we could see any output from running the file. To setup up from your terminal just type gksudo hplip-gui
<murlidhar> skovoroda: gmount-iso is the name of the application you require . it mounts iso imagess
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tiyowan> Does anyone whether the i8kutils work on 9000 series Inspirons? I need to tweak my cpu fans.
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: If I now only have to type in :  gksudo hplip-gui   then that should be quite easy!!
<mikeypizano> hi i need some help
<metalslugear> mikeypizano, just ask a question :)
<mikeypizano> my touchpad how do i enable the soiftware one without xorg in 8,10?
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, yes, it is already installed. To run the setup type gksudo hp-setup, if it is a gui setup that is. If not, it is safe to just use sudo.
<murlidhar> skovoroda: times up . i need to go . take cares buddy .
<lawnninja> Anyone familiar with how to change the hot keys for vmware?  I've been searching google for a few hours now and can't seem to figure out how to change the ctrl alt combo to release the window so I can login
<mikeypizano> i was metalslugear  but i was logging in lol
<norcim122> tiyowan you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<teapot> first time using xchat
<teapot> where do I enter the server name?
<mikeypizano> jack, it wont work since mouse isnt in 8.10 xorg
<mikeypizano> that is why i came here to ask
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, In short, gksudo hplip-gui and gksudo hp-setup :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeypizano sorry, that is the only link I have on that
<skovoroda> murlidhar:  thx ver much !
<teapot> couldnt you just link the driver to the pad?
<skovoroda> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<teapot> err
<teapot> dl*
<mikeypizano> guess ill have to see whats ober on the forums lol
<skovoroda> what is mountpoint
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias, got to go... good luck!
<qcjn> So have any suggestion for those pps
<Jack_Sparrow> skovoroda It is whatever yo make it..
<jimi__hendrix> i accidentally installed the i386 version of ubuntu...is there an easy way to go to x86_64 or do i need to reinstall again?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kercyr> I have a machine that won't install/boot/etc.. with a ubuntu 8.10 cd.  (It used to run Windows).  Anyone know why it would go into the BusyBox prompt?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix We strongly suggest new users go with 32 until they are up to speed
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Many thks again. Bye
<lawnninja> I guess no one has experienced the problem I have
<schnauzer> skovoroda: for example, I made a /media/iso folder and mount my images there.
<skovoroda> thx guys
<skovoroda> Then after mounting it - how can I instal it
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow: define up to speed....i generally kknow what im doing on linux...
<DavidCanarias> I'm off now too! As usual I solved my latest problem here. Thanks heavens for this Chat. Good luck to everyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix Do you understand chroot and 32bit environments on a 64 bit box
<zhaozhou> skovoroda, What is it you are mounting?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > skovoroda
<ubottu> skovoroda, please see my private message
<norcim122> tiyowan you there?
<skovoroda> i'm just training, now i want to mount heroes3 iso
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow: no i do not because ive never had to do it when i used 64 bit :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<skovoroda> Jack_Sparrow:  thx
<tiyowan> norcim122: How did it go?
<five_> can anyone help me with a partition resize
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix flash seems to also give 64's a few problems
<Jack_Sparrow> skovoroda np
<norcim122> startx is not available
<five_> i have around 250 gb free and ubuntu ibex is on a 22 gb partition
<tiyowan> norcim122: Hmm...dang.
<five_> i want that extra 250 on my ubuntu partition
<norcim122> plus i didn't have admin or root access
<schnauzer> five_, have you considered a separate /home partition?
<five_> 2 homes?
<jimi__hendrix> well whats the advantages to 64bit? just over 4gb of ram?
<norcim122> but the error said that I should be able to fix a broken install from live cd
<five_> i would like to add to my one
<Jack_Sparrow> five_  /home on its own partition
<norcim122> Just dont know where to start
<schnauzer> five_, Is /home on the same partition as / ?
<sabayonweb_68615> schnauzer: what all can i put in home and how big of partition should i make for it
<five_> yes home is on the 22gb part
<tiyowan> norcim122: I'm out of suggestions. :( Perhaps the other folks here could help you out. Yeah, I just don't know the cmds. What I do know is you need to do something to the NFS server.
<schnauzer> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<five_> thank you
<schnauzer> np
<norcim122> Yes, getting access to the install is my first hurdle
<norcim122> Thanks anyway.
<iceghost>  /quit
<gbear14275> is there a way to determine OS similar to the whoami command in terminal?
<norcim122> If it helps I think the problem is caused by me messing with the bios.. Enabled SATA and disabled CD Rom
<schnauzer> five_, it really helps if you accidentally make your system unbootable - that way you don't lose all your docs
<ardchoille> gbarberi: lsb_release -a
<five_> lol wut??
<rww> !version | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<five_> accidentally un bootable?
<norcim122> tiyowan: can you nudge someone who may help me?
<five_> i just deleted vista
<ardchoille> five_: Good job
<Winball> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<arrenlex> five_: Awesome! :D
<five_> lol yeah
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow: does 64bit give anything other than more ram?
<schnauzer> like if you make a mistake editing a configuration file, you can just reinstall Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> five_ You can also easily install a second ubuntu or any linux
<five_> ive been dualbooting vista nd ubuntu for a while
<Panarchy> Hello
 * Panarchy says Hi
<tiyowan> norcim122: Just repeat your question and someone here should have some ideas.
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix Marginal speed improvement but hardly noticable for many
<Lokin> I can't seam to get my second display working In Ubuntu. I have a GeForce 9800GTX+ and th drivers are installed....
<five_> jack_sparrow i just want one os and i chose to use ubuntu
<norcim122> Anyone else care to try this problem?
 * schnauzer applauds five_
<norcim122> tiyowan ok
<Panarchy> How do I reset the gnome bar and panel to default configuration (so everything is like how it was when I first installed)
<five_> just updated to ibex
<gbear14275> thank you rww
<Panarchy> How do I reset the gnome bar and panel to default configuration (so everything is like how it was when I first installed)
<Jack_Sparrow> five_ I keep a second clean ubuntu on the same drive for tinkering and experimenting
<rww> gbear14275: you're welcome :)
<BULL3T> whats up all..
<five_> anyway ill be back after i finish with this part so i can get my whole drive
<Lokin> ...
<arrenlex> jimi__hendrix: 64-bit has more registers, but the ability of compilers to make use of them is iffy at best. You won't notice a speed difference for most desktop apps. The most noticeable things are less compatibility and bigger binaries. :(
<five_> ive done alot of tinkering with 2 ubuntus and one vista install
<schnauzer> five_ I do it because i tend to be a bit... impulsive in my decisions... >.>
<norcim122> Need some help access a broken install from Live CD..anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Panarchy To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<five_> lol yeah, i had alot of probs with drivers at first :(
<arrenlex> norcim122: What problems are you having?
<five_> but ive got it pretty much figured out now
<norcim122> ok let me explain
<Panarchy> Jack_Sparrow, thanks but that's not what I'm looking for. There used to be one simple command to type into terminal
<Panarchy> like gconfig reset
<Panarchy> or something
<five_> and compiz beats the hell out of the resource hogging vista effects
<BULL3T> vista sucks.
<BULL3T> lol
<five_> yeah it does, xp was much better
<BULL3T> anyone code?
<five_> idk wtf they were thinking
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<five_> even bill gates said vista sucked
<schnauzer> Panarchy: if you're worried about losing your configs, just rename or move the folders Jack_Sparrow mentioned
<norcim122> arrenlex  the error message is: run-init: overmounting root: stale NFS file handle
<Panarchy> No
<Panarchy> I mean
<five_> vista drove me to delete windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Swearing is not allowed even if it is shorthand.. thanks
<Panarchy> There is an actualy command, something like gconfig-reset
<Panarchy> that I was mentioned earlier on
<BULL3T> ditto five
<five_> lol ill be back later
<gbear14275> anyone know where I can find a good exim howto?  I have a friend who setup our exim server and i'm having problems being able to connect to it, was hoping to be able to poke around and discover things like... my exim username
<Panarchy> Like about a month ago on this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<BULL3T> i love ubuntu..
<rww> five_, BULL3T: please take your discussion of Windows to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows
<schnauzer> Panarchy: I'm not sure then, I'm afraid.
<norcim122> arrenlex: when I boot into my usb presistent install I am directed into busybox shell
<Panarchy> Oh
<Panarchy> Okay
<five_> rww sure no problem
<Panarchy> Well any risk in the rm one?
<BULL3T> i never knew so many great programming apps were open source.
<arrenlex> norcim122: You are unable to boot into the livecd at all?
<Panarchy> Is there any risk in this one: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Panarchy> ???
<rww> Panarchy: you'll lose all your GNOME settings that way, not just the panel settings
<norcim122> no. I am in live cd but need to access my broken install on USB drive
<arrenlex> Panarchy: You will lose all of your gnome settings.
<schnauzer> Panarchy: No, all it's doing is removing your custom configuration files for GNOME.
<Jack_Sparrow> Panarchy read the web page that was linked with it if you have any concern
<tiyowan> arrenlex: norcim122's trying to fix a broken USB install of intrepid.
<arrenlex> norcim122: By USB drive you mean an external hard drive? Or a USB stick?
<schnauzer> Can't blame a guy for being careful with rm -rf though
<schnauzer> It can be quite nasty.
<norcim122> arrenlex: stick
<jake-aus> Hi. I'm fairly new to Ubuntu (8.10), and I am using 4 workspaces (2x2). I can jump from the top left to the bottom right in one move (ctrl+alt+down+right) but cannot do the reverse, bottom right to top left... is it not supposed to be able to?
<rww> Panarchy: try http://www.celsius1414.com/node/878 instead, perhaps? it seems to be more targeted
<BULL3T> has anyone tried the new borderless linux distro?
<rww> !ot | BULL3T
<ubottu> BULL3T: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > BULL3T
<ubottu> BULL3T, please see my private message
<arrenlex> norcim122: Ah, never messed around with installing to a usb stick. Sorry about that.
<norcim122> arrenlex: its in presistent mode of live CD
<norcim122> arrenlex I got through that obsticle after a while
<norcim122> arrenlex but this error is probably my messing with bios
<norcim122> arrenlex: I guess my question is how to I get into the broken install from a terminal from Live CD
<arrenlex> norcim122: I haven't played with this functionality. I don't know anything about it. Sorry.
<norcim122> arrenlex Thats fine.. do you know any shell commands if my install was in a HD?
<Panarchy> Guys
<Panarchy> I did
<Panarchy> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Panarchy> Nothings changed
<rww> Panarchy: log out and log back in?
<Panarchy> How do I 'reload' the bars now
<Panarchy> Anything I can do via command line?
<rww> Panarchy: or "killall gnome-panel" maybe
<schnauzer> Panarchy: killall gnome-panel
<Panarchy> ok
<Panarchy> then how do I bring it back
<schnauzer> it'll come
<rww> Panarchy: it should automatically come back
<arrenlex> norcim122: Sure, if it was on an hd, just mount the partition and chroot into it.
<skovoroda> mhm tell me please some one, ho to instal exe file in ubuntu
<Panarchy> Okay
<Panarchy> it came back
<tristanmike> join #mediatomb
<norcim122> arrenlex can we try that?
<Panarchy> absolutely no difference to the layout
<Panarchy> of the icons and all that
<arrenlex> norcim122: mount /dev/sdxy target ; chroot target
<rww> !wine | skovoroda
<ubottu> skovoroda: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<norcim122> arrenlex ok
<arrenlex> norcim122: Where xy is sda1, sdb2, or whatever, which is the partition of your drive.
<tiyowan> arrenlex: Could it be possible to run startx from the shell despite that NFS error?
<skovoroda>  #winehq
<tiyowan> norcim122: When you tried to run startx, what did it tell you?
<Gunawan> help
<Panarchy> Okay, it came back, however there is no difference to the layout of the icons
<Panarchy> :(
<arrenlex> tiyowan: There is no display adapter from inside the chroot, what would you start X on?
<Gunawan> how to install flashplugins for firex
<schnauzer> Panarchy: Go to System > Preferences > Appearance and choose the "Human" theme.
<Gunawan> how to install flashplugins for firefox
<jimi__hendrix> whats that icon called again that lets you control compiz?
<arrenlex> Gunawan: Go to http://www.homestarrunner.com and click the nice menu bar at the top. :)
<Gunawan> thanks arrenlex
<rww> Gunawan: Install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package. "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" or find it and install it in Synaptic
<tiyowan> arrenlex: I need to read my man pages.
<arrenlex> Gunawan: Alternatively, if you want it available for all users and you want it automatically updated, install the flashplugin-nonfree package, but you will have to enable the multiverse repository I believe.
<Panarchy> No difference
<Panarchy> tried other themes as well
<norcim122> tiyowan  that option is not available in busybox
<schnauzer> What's not reverting; the panels, icons, colors,...
<Jack_Sparrow> Panarchy what does from term   lsb_release -a tell you
<norcim122> arrenlex I get this :  /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/ubuntu
<jimi__hendrix> whats that compiz icon that lets you control compiz easily called again?
<arrenlex> norcim122: Okay, chroot into that then. sudo chroot /media/ubuntu
<metalslugear> jimi__hendrix, are you talking about compizconfig settings manager?
<eli_> Any mplayer experts?
<arrenlex> !anyone | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> is a compiz fusion icon
<jimi__hendrix> na its called like fuzion icon or something metalslugear
<Jack_Sparrow> !info compiz fusion icon
<ubottu> fusion is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<jimi__hendrix> but i installed it from apt last time?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find fusion
<ubottu> Found: compiz-fusion-bcop, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, fusion-icon, libfusionsound-1.0-0 (and 3 others)
<norcim122> arrenlex   I get this ...chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/ubuntu: Operation not permitted
<norcim122> sudo didnt help
<eli_> Ok, does anyone know how to use Nvidia's purevideo support in mplayer the -vo option is vdpau but that isnt an option in my mplayer
<tj83> is there a most used vpn client for ubuntu?
<arrenlex> eli_: You should probably ask that in #mplayer, that's pretty technical.
<gbear14275> if anyone here might be able to lend a hand with some simple exim help I would be really appreciative
<norcim122> arrenlex:  with sudo chroot   i get this   chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<tj83> !vpn > tj83
<arrenlex> norcim122: Ah, that's a totally different error.
<ubottu> tj83, please see my private message
<arrenlex> norcim122: What exactly did you do to your installation?
<jimi__hendrix> E: Couldn't find package fusion-icon
<norcim122> arrenlex today I enabled then disabled SATA in bios and disabled and enabled CD Rom
<jimi__hendrix> wont find vim or gvim either...
<Jack_Sparrow> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<orman> I get "Segmentation Fault" error when trying to run an OpenGL/GLUT python code. I got freeglut, what else am I missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix did you enable universe
<arrenlex> norcim122: That wouldn't explain why /bin/bash would be missing... can you cd into /media/ubuntu, do an ls and tell me what directories are there?
<eseven73> emacs ftw
<norcim122> arrenlex should i be able to see it from explorer window?
<norcim122> arrenlex not explorer but you know
<rww> jimi__hendrix: do you have the universe repository enabled? have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<orman> I can compile C++ OpenGL, but not a python/OpenGL app. :(
<mneptok> norcim122: the generic term is "file manager"
<norcim122> arrenlex ya
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow: why have i never had to do that before?
<norcim122> arrenlex I only see the files you see when you open the install CD
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix it is a fact of life
<norcim122> arrenlex plus a very large casper-rw
<crist1> how do i get advanced desktop effects?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<robert__> if i delete evolution will it make my system crash?
<robert__> i remember it use to, was that problem fixed yet?
<orman> I think aptitude takes care of the dependencies if you remove an app
<rww> robert__: if you don't remove evolution-data-server, which is needed by a lot of gnome, you should be okay
<jimi__hendrix> ok one more thing...i need 1 or 2 simple addicting fun games....any suggestions?
<robert__> thanks
<rww> jimi__hendrix: wormux, lbreakout, nexuiz
<crist1> how do i get advanced desktop effects or whatever?
<neoplasticity> which version are you running?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > crist1
<ubottu> crist1, please see my private message
<arrenlex> norcim122: There's no /bin ?
<five1> ok im on the live cd need some help
<orman> type locate /bin
<ZeZu> !ccsm > zezu
<ubottu> ZeZu, please see my private message
<gbear14275> if anyone has experience with exim and could help me answer a few very basic questions I would be very appreciative
<norcim122> arrenlex there is bin in live cd... which im logged in to
<five1> im pretty sure i have an extra linux part i want to remove
<a1len> What's a good program to do svf with?
<jimi__hendrix> ya
<norcim122> arrenlex i guess it is looking for bin in the broken install?
<arrenlex> norcim122: I mean on the partition you are working with... /media/ubuntu
<bullgard4> crist1: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > Extra > Close
<kindofabuzz> lsusb sees my webcam, but cannot get it working. any ideas?
<orman> you find a driver?
<Somali-Pirate> Question: I installed ibex using wubi, but every time I make an update, ubuntu freezes and reboots
<Somali-Pirate> What's up with that?
<norcim122> arrenlex no. The files i see are the same as the CD install files ..dist install pics pool etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Somali-Pirate Please consider wubi is a test drive and not (in my opinion) for everyday use
<arrenlex> norcim122: Ah, so it's nothing at all like a plain old hw install. Sorry man.
<norcim122> arrenlex  its a usb presistent.. i guess everything is in casper-rw.. very large file
<Somali-Pirate> Jack_Sparrow: No, right, it WAS a test, but I want to know if it's fixable, otherwise I'll just do the real thing.
<arrenlex> norcim122: It's probably a compressed archive (cpio I'm guessing) but there's nothing I can do to help you with that. Sorry.
<norcim122> arrenlex  maybe we can look into casper-rw   and how to get into it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Somali-Pirate sorry, but I wont use it nor recommend it so I am not the person that can help untangle it
<Somali-Pirate> Jack_Sparrow: =/
<Somali-Pirate> Jack_Sparrow: Aye, mate.
<orman> anyone suggest a good coding irc for openGL / C++?
<orman> I keep thinking there might be ghost towns on the ones I find on google
<darkhamm> i've downloade a tarball , but i can't compile with ./configure - make - make install
<darkhamm> how can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> darkhamm Read the howto on the site or in the file
<norcim122> arrenlex looks like reinstall time... Thanks anyway!
<darkhamm> Jack_Sparrow: the tarball is http://qtmpc.lowblog.nl/ , there's nothing about compiling
<Panarchy> How do I reset the gnome bar and panel to default configuration (so everything is like how it was when I first installed)
<Jack_Sparrow> darkhamm look inside the tar
<Jack_Sparrow> Panarchy Did you ever answer me earlier on lsb_release -a
<ZeZu> orman, #C++ #opengl
<ZeZu> freenode and efnet
<darkhamm> Jack_Sparrow: i extract all the tar in a folder, i haven't readme
<five1> ok im trying to do this Create a separate home partition in Ubuntu and when i cd mkdir /old it says dir exists
<Jack_Sparrow> darkhamm  if they cant provide help on it we cant do much
<five1> oops i mean
<five1> mkdir /old
<Jack_Sparrow> five1 /home does exist, are you sure you are trying to create a sep home per the psychocats tutorial
<Jack_Sparrow> Panarchy Did you ever answer me earlier on lsb_release -a
<five1> mkdir: cannot create directory `/old': File exists
<darkhamm> Jack_Sparrow: i have: CHANGELOG     gui     lib      main.cpp   QtMPC.qrc database.dtd  images  LICENSE  QtMPC.pro
<darkhamm> gui lib images are folders
<Jack_Sparrow> darkhamm I cant help with that. If someone writes something and has no documentation.. it is not something I would even consider running/installing
<rww> darkhamm: get in contact with the creator of the program and ask him/her :)
<five1> jack sparrow i have followed the tut and this is the error i get
<rww> darkhamm: and, when you do, consider asking them to put instructions on their website so other people don't have to do the same
<darkhamm> Jack_Sparrow, rww, thanx anyway... :)
<pallu> hello all of you
<pallu> how can i rip a cd
<outlaw1> can somebody check this stream for me and see if it plays for them and what player it works with  mms://media.blackcrow.fm/wndb  I was streaming it no problem but havent been able to for 4 days now. Thanks in advance
<five1> mkdir: cannot create directory `/old': File exists how do i get around this?
<outlaw1> BTW i was using banshee
<five1> i can cd old
<five1> but nothing is there
<rww> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drog> I frequently
<drog> use enter at random
<Jack_Sparrow> five1 can you pastebin your sudo fdisk -l
<Architect> Annnnnnnnnd I'm back.
<Architect> And I have a problem!
<outlaw1> anyway to not show when people enter and leave room ?
<outlaw1> command ?
<Jack_Sparrow> drog I tend to kisck users at random so good luck
<Architect> What does it mean when you try to install Ubuntu and all you get is a grey screen.
<drog> I would love a kisck from you Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> outlaw1 in xchat click the channel tab
<Panarchy> How do I reset the gnome bar and panel to default configuration (so everything is like how it was when I first installed)
<outlaw1> i'm in pidgin
<outlaw1> maybe i should use xchat
<Panarchy> or mibbit
<outlaw1> new to irc so not familiar with alot of things
<Jack_Sparrow> outlaw1 pidgin is not the best of clients
<outlaw1> oh ok, i'll switch
<outlaw1> thanks
<Architect> So nobody wants to help.
<rww> outlaw1: xchat is better, but you can do it in Pidgin by going to the main Buddy List window, and doing Tools > Plugins > Join/Part Hiding
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > Architect
<ubottu> Architect, please see my private message
<outlaw1> cool , thanks
<five1> what is the remove directory command?
<Panarchy> rmdir
<rww> outlaw1: and from xchat by right-clicking on the channel in the channel list and doing Settings > Hide Join/Part Messages (or something like that)
<five1> thank you
<rww> five1: rm -r directoryname
<drog> Jack_Sparrow, You've deteriorated as captain of this crazy ship
<Panarchy> You're wlecome
<Architect> Wagga
<Jack_Sparrow> five1 Please be careful, I have a bad feeling ..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * drog returns to lurking -offtopic
<Panarchy> How do I reset the gnome bar and panel to default configuration (so everything is like how it was when I first installed)
<five1> when i attempt to mount -t /dev/sda3 /old it gives me a loong list of commands
<Panarchy> pastebox please
<rww> Panarchy: what's the output of lsb_release -a?
<uffet> is there anyway to stop a dvd from autostarting in ubuntu
<Panarchy> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 8.10 Release:	8.10 Codename:	intrepid
<five1> lol i know what i did
<Panarchy> lol
<Melik> how do i switch to metacity?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rww> i really should read through the factoid database one of these days >.>
<ardchoille> melnik: metacity --replace
<alex_mayorga> Hello, anyone that knows how to do this with Intrepid http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/07/30/all-in-one-pendrivelinux-2008/ ?
<gbear14275> is there a way to run a sudo command when you ae connected to a server via nautilus?
<gbear14275> i supposedly don't have permissions to access a folder as this user
<Lamo> Where can I get flash for 64 bit Ubuntu 8.10?
<seejay> sarana_monk, hi!
<gbear14275> lamo, google, linux flash 64bit
<jtaji> alex_mayorga: go to the main page http://www.pendrivelinux.com and you will see links for 8.10
<rww> Lamo: install package "flashplugin-nonfree" from the multiverse repository
<nathan42100> I thought archive manager can open rars
<outlaw1> any suggestion on best player to stream mms , anything besides ''banshee'' and Mplayer ?
<rww> !rar | nathan42100
<ubottu> nathan42100: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<alex_mayorga> jtaji, yes but none seems to be native/qemu
<nathan42100> rww: thanks
<eli_> WTH is the point of eSATA the regualr sata port is already small enough
<rww> !ot | eli_
<fr500> alex_mayorga: where yoou from?
<ubottu> eli_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Somali-Pirate> What's the point of having a #ubuntu-offtopic channel if you're not talking about ubuntu?
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install rar
<alex_mayorga> I would like to get a pendrive that would load natively (USB boot) and from within win32 (via qemu, virtualbox, etc)
<alex_mayorga> fr500, .mx why?
<outlaw1> what would be discussed in off topic ?
<kr00l> how do i see what ubuntu's ip is on this machine?
<Somali-Pirate> outlaw1: All offtopic things
<outlaw1> ifconfig
<metalslugear> kr00l, ifconfig
<gbear14275> anyone know about how to increase your priveleges when connected to a server in nautilus
<Panarchy> Bazhang: Thanks
<Somali-Pirate> Otacon22: Think of this way, everything other than the first word in the chat name
<rww> Somali-Pirate: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for everything else that Ubuntu community members want to talk about, including non-support Ubuntu-related issues.
<Panarchy> Bazhang: Thanks, it worked
<Panarchy> YAY
<gbear14275> can that be done even?
<sarana_monk> seejay, are you here?
<rww> Somali-Pirate: (assuming it doesn't violate !o4o, anyway)
<outlaw1> oh ok, just curious , thanks
<Somali-Pirate> rww: Right.
<seejay> yes
<seejay> sarana_monk, yup!
<Somali-Pirate> rww: May I suggest that the offtopic channel be renamed #ubuntu and the support one #ubuntu-help?
<Somali-Pirate> Would clear a lot of that up =]
<gbear14275> anyone?
<Roasted> Anybody run NFS?
<whyameye> when I am building and get something like "lo.h no such file" how do I trace that back to a -dev library in the repos?
<rww> gbear14275: what type of server are you connecting to? ssh, ftp, etc?
<Roasted> What's the average transfer speed (per second) of NFS?
<fr500> Roasted: it's up to your network media
<geenome> hey is there a program like ultra iso for Linux?
<ideas36> 大家好
<rww> geenome: what does such a program do?
<histo> geenome, what does ultra iso do?
<gbear14275> ssh, from ubuntu 8.10 to debian 4
<Roasted> fr500 - I understand that, I'm talking in terms fo a typical 10/100 wired network. I'm curious on what kind of speeds you can expect in that scenario.
<fr500> geenome: if you want to mount iso there is mount-iso
<kr00l> Anyone know how to setup Myth TV?
<histo> fr500, you don't need an app to mount an iso in linux
<LeviTheSmith> Guys I need you help. I've just got an old laptop (Asus A2H). I installed Fedora on it and the sound and LAN didn't work. So I popped XP on there and I managed to get sound after installing the appropriate drivers. But even with the drivers the LAN doesn't work. So this is my question: What should I do with this laptop? If I throw Ubuntu on it will the sound or ethernet work?
<fr500> Roasted: I get 90% utilization on a 100mbps link eeeasy
<fr500> histo: i know but it's a nice frontend
<rww> gbear14275: hmm. if you have admin access on the box, you could ssh into it from the terminal and copy the file somewhere you have access to as a regular user
<geenome> ultra iso is a cool gui program that I can take files and make ISO images from them it is quite powerful
<Roasted> fr500 - what's that mean in terms of megabytes per second?
<histo> geenome, you can use dd and make iso's
<fr500> Roasted: 90mbps
<Roasted> You can transfer 90MB/second????
<histo> !iso | geenome
<ubottu> geenome: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fr500> Roasted: megabit
<fr500> not megabyte
<Roasted> ohhhhh
<Roasted> which concerts to how many megabytes...?
<rww> gbear14275: but i don't think there's a way of doing something like that from inside Nautilus, no.
<jtaji> LeviTheSmith: boot the laptop with the ubuntu desktop cd and see if it works
<geenome> I need to make ISOs not mount them lol
<rww> Roasted: divide by 8
<geenome> but ty for the info
<Roasted> ah okay, so you're pulling like 11.25 megabytes/second... okay...
<histo> geenome, hold up let me get you way to make the iso
<fr500> Roasted: 11ish
<geenome> yes
<Roasted> I'm running Samba, and I'm pulling an average of 7.5 a second.
<gbear14275> rww:  ok... i'm not very effiecient with terminal commands yet and would prefer to be able to use nautilus to browse remotely but if I can't upgrade my permissions then I might be out of luck
<fr500> Roasted: seems normal though depends on you hdd speeds too!
<Roasted> Thing is, when I trasnfer files windows xp to windows xp (wired desktops) I also get 7.5 megabytes a second.
<rww> gbear14275: i'm not sure that sftp supports sudo, hence nautilus not supporting it
<Roasted> so I guess my speeds are pretty decent then?
<fr500> yes
<TecR0c> how do i go about updating nmap to the new version
<Roasted> sounds good, thanks for the info!
<fr500> Roasted: well i moved to glusterfs for server storage aggregation, now I get those speeds too
<Roasted> fr500 - "those speeds" meaning 7.5?
<fr500> yes
<gbear14275> rww: is there a way to open nautilus from a terminal window which has already logged into the box?
<Roasted> ah, good stuff
<histo> geenome, there are some gui apps for doing it such as gnome-baker and k3b I think k3b is a favorite .  But if you check the forums or ask for burning applications there are plenty.
<geenome> I know DD but I cant simply edit what is inside the ISO or take files and put them in
<gbear14275> or... something along that route?
<fr500> Roasted: there is always some overhead and the switches involved do help
<LeviTheSmith> Is there an Ultra compressed Ubuntu ISO? I've been hitting the downloads pretty heavy the past couple of days. I don't mean one with less features, I mean one that's been compressed to hell.
<geenome> and I am not trying to burn the ISO either >.<
<Roasted> fr500 - yeah, I'm running a small 10/100 5 port Netgear switch... Certainly not top notch.
<histo> geenome, you can use the archive manager to open iso's
<jtaji> LeviTheSmith: no it's already compressed actually
<histo> geenome, you should be able to just double click on them.
<fr500> connected to a catalyst 2924 i used to get 6ish but the switch was dying, now with 2960s it's pretty snappy
<Roasted> Perhaps if I dumped some money in a router with gigabit ports + my switch here with some gigabit ports I'd swing some hefty numbers.
<rww> gbear14275: you probably could, but it'd be much less efficient than just learning the command line. something along the lines of X11 forwarding, but then the server would have to support that too...
<LeviTheSmith> :( dang
<uffet> is it possible to get skype to work with pulseaudio?
<Roasted> But my speeds are good for what I need. I just wanted to know if the speedsI got were normal or not. That was really all I needed. :)
<histo> geenome, you may just want ot check out k3b
<fr500> Roasted: you would get maybe 300mbps at most
<histo> !k3b | geenome
<ubottu> geenome: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<geenome> with Ultra ISO I can edit the boot tables, I can edit the file contents without effecting the rest of the ISO and can manipulate them so that I can use them in a CD presser
<fr500> Roasted: with commodity hardware at least
<ideas36> how do you think about SMPlayer?
<geenome> I know K3B
<histo> geenome, i'm sure you can probably do that with k3b you might also be able to just run ultraiso with wine
<histo> !wine | geenome
<ubottu> geenome: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<geenome> Wine just crashes honestly is there anyone else who may know
<Roasted> fr500 - question... I live at home, and we have a router + switch. The switch is mine, since I have several test computers. If I upgraded my switch to a gigabit switch, then anything I transfer to other computers on the switch would be gigabit... right? Or would the information have to go up to the router too? (which would limit to 100mbps)
<geenome> ty histo
<geenome> your input was greatly valued
<qcjn> hi, i'm having difficulty's whit graphics, like video, dioparama etc. But only under Ubuntu, not under win..Could you suggest me somthing for trouble shoothing ?
<histo> geenome, np
<histo> geenome, just found another application kiso
<dgarr> !suspend command line
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sinan> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> Roasted, switches are smart routers arent'
<histo> Roasted, actually other way around routers are more sofisticated then switches but man i'm tired.
<geenome> I am liking KDE more and more ty
<geenome> thats exactly what I am looking for
<histo> Roasted, if both pcs are directly connected to the switch then it shouldnt' be a problem.
<Anacranom> histo, (switches are smart hubs, ;-)   )
<histo> geenome, well you can run those apps in gnome.
<histo> Anacranom, I know I ddin't mean what i typed fat fingers.
<teratoma> does Jaunty Jackalope have support for two monitors, with one monitor rotated 90 degrees ?
<geenome> no switches are vpn servers hubs are simply a ring bus
<histo> teratoma, ask in #ubuntu+1
<StormAtRest> im using Wubi.. Iso image.. but still its downloading the data from internet.. why?
<Anacranom> histo, i know bro, tired here too
<Roasted> okay, thanks histo!
<Roasted> have a good night!
<yoyo> hai
<histo> StormAtRest, are you installing?
<amikrop> When will Python 2.6.x and 3.0.y be packaged and get into the repositories?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im still havint the problem of my wireless going out on my after i start a torrent download.... i lose the connection, and need to reboot in order to get it back, anyone have any ideas?
<rww> StormAtRest: put the .iso file in the same folder as the Wubi .exe. If you have already, and it's downloading an amd64 iso, start Wubi with the "--32bit" argument.
<geenome> a hub and a switch are so completely not the same thing histo it is like comparing apples to oranges
<amikrop> When will Python 2.6.x and 3.0.y be packaged and get into the repositories?
<StormAtRest> aight.. thanx
<ardchoille> amikrop: it won't
<geenome> hubs are best used in a network where the OS is the same throughout and the computers act as their own servers
<histo> geenome, no a hub is stupid compaired to s switch and a router is more sophisticated then either of them.
<geenome> the switch is the server
<ardchoille> amikrop: after release we only see bug fixes and security updates
<yoyo> hai
<amikrop> ardchoille: So, in 9.04?
<geenome> and a hub has its merits
<histo> geenome, hubs have no software routing etc... Hardware handles the routing of traffic.
<ardchoille> amikrop: 9.04 might have it
<seejay> guys how can I configure my video card in ubuntu?
<histo> anyhoot discusion for a different channel.
<geenome> which slows things down if you were making say a beuwulf cluster
<node357> how can I disable CPU frequency scaling in Intrepid ?
<seejay>  xorgsetup or xorgconfig is not available :(
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im still havint the problem of my wireless going out on my after i start a torrent download.... i lose the connection, and need to reboot in order to get it back, anyone have any ideas?
<geenome> you can only make a beuwulf cluster with a hub
<DaKine> how do i enable opengl
<histo> why is yoyo attempting to dcc with me?
<_cb> I don't have sound but if I log onto another account there is sound so it has to be a setting that applies to me. Where do I look? (Volume is turned up)
<geenome> a switch or a router are too smart and try to treat each computer as different computers
<histo> ops
<amikrop> ardchoille: Is there any .deb for them?
<geenome> with a beuwulf cluster you can treat 4 computers running linux like one computer
<rww> !ot | geenome
<ubottu> geenome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> amikrop: you can check, but I wouldn't install anything outside the repos - but that's just me.
<StormAtRest> its again doing the same.. i placed wubi and the iso in the same folder.
<histo> node357, you can reconfigure gnome-applets and use that to control scaling
<geenome> I was supporting rww
<histo> node357, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets when it asks you should the selecter get root priveleges tell it yes.
<StormAtRest> geenome.. its still downloading from internet.
<amikrop> ardchoille: I quite agree.
<histo> node357, then you can add the frequency scaler to your panel and adjust all sorts of options.
<ardchoille> amikrop: one of the reasons Ubuntu has always been super stable for me :)
<node357> histo, thank you!
<nex3> Does anyone know where I can find documentation on HAL FDI files?
<histo> node357, np
<histo> nex3, google
<amikrop> ardchoille: As stable as Debian testing.
<nex3> histo: I've tried, without much luck
<node357> histo, an immediate improvement in performance :)
<nex3> Oh, wait, there's a handbook
<histo> nex3, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948154
<histo> node357, at the cost of battery
<jhelmus> Is there a script which tries to guess X configuration information?  My xorg.conf does have any input sections and using dpkg to reconfigure the xserver isn't helping
<node357> histo, this is a desktop machine so it's good... but I can see how the scaling would be great for a laptop
<histo> jhelmus, what is the problem?
<garrettk88> hey guys, i have ubuntu 8.04. I've been trying to get my broadcom wireless to work using ndiswrapper, i've followed all the instructions on the website but I still have yet to get it to work. I tried blacklisting the drivers that apparently prevent it from working but so far i've had no success. Any ideas?
<node357> histo, anyway I'll shut up now. thanks for the help !
<rww> node357: if you want frequency scaling gone forever, disable or remove powernowd :)
<histo> node357, yeap.  You might want to disable it completely then if its a desktop machine some searching on the forums will show you how.
<nex3> histo: Thanks
<histo> node357, there you go rww  solution should work.  Couldn't remember the naem of it.
<histo> nex3, np
<alex_21> Does anyone haveexperiance working with torrents. As in posting one somehow, since I want to upload the Beta of my OS which is Ubunut based
<alex_21> ?
<jhelmus> histo: I get to the gdm login but my mouse and keyboard don't respond, so I have to dump mysel to a shell using Alt+F1
<nex3> How'd you find it?
<WIGGMPk> garrettk88: have you tried just using the restricted drivers manager??? System > Administration  Hardware Drivers
<node357> thank you rww and histo
<rww> node357: you're welcome. glad to help; i know how frustrating powernowd is >.>
<histo> jhelmus, have they ever worked on this machine?
<jhelmus> histo, nope, I'm trying to install openbox off a minimal server install
<garrettk88> WIGGMPk -- Thanks, i'll give that a shot (im new to linux btw)
<histo> jhelmus, hrm... did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure ?
<alex_21> Oh, and what is a minimal Server Install, just the standard Server install disk?
<WIGGMPk> garrettk88: np, my other laptop has a broadcom wireless card and Ubuntu was able to pick it up and install the drivers via the restricted drivers manager
<jhelmus> histo, yup, put it doesn't seem to ask enough, it stops after I tell it what keyboard I have
<histo> jhelmus, yeah what else do you want to add?
<jhelmus> minimal server install is whatever is on the alternative Xubuntu CD (I assumed all the minimal installs were the same)
<alex_21> That isn't server though, is it?
<histo> jhelmus, yes then did you install the X core packages?
<jhelmus> histo, well I would like at least my keyboard added, which isn't, and the mouse
<alex_21> Does anyone haveexperiance working with torrents. As in posting one somehow, since I want to upload the Beta of my OS which is Ubunut based?
<rww> alex_21: which torrent client are you using?
<alex_21> None at the moment
<alex_21> But it has to be GNome
<outlaw1> deluge works good for me sudo apt-get deluge
<alex_21> I want to do like the guys at Ubuntu do and offer the distro in a torrent
<SpAc> I'm having limited success finding a solution. My Qt4 apps (such as VLC) have nasty looking fonts. My font settings in gnome is set to LCD subpixel smoothing
<histo> loll my chair just broke.
<sleepy_cat> guys have any idea about the favicon in the window
<jhelmus> I did a apt-get xorg xterm gdm openbox obconf, with all the suggested deps
<histo> wish i had a webcam going
<alex_21> outlaw1: Is that for me?
<histo> jhelmus, I can't htink of any scripts that do it.
<outlaw1> what ?
<outlaw1> deluge?
<outlaw1> torrent
<alex_21> outlaw1: Yes
<jhelmus> is there a standard xorg.conf file for reference somewhere?
<rww> alex_21: okay, let's go with transmission then. Install it, open it, do Torrent > New, put the file you're torrenting in Source, add a tracker in Trackers.
<sleepy_cat> hwo does Firefox display a favicon in the window
<outlaw1> oh yeah...............deluge works better for me than transmission, which is the one ubuntu comes with
<garrett88\> i enabled the restricted wireless drivers but still, my wireless card isn't found
<rww> alex_21: the instructions are probably similar for deluge and most other clients
<alex_21> Oh, so it doen't even need to be in the Liux version of Transmition
<mom> :/
<kindofabuzz> i need help getting a logitech quickcam working
<rww> alex_21: nope, most bittorrent clients can do it
<outlaw1> it will let you manually set ports to where in transmission i couldnt get good speeds and i dont think it lets you manually set ports. but not sure
<histo> jhelmus, you should just need xserver-xorg-core and xserver-common
<sleepy_cat> guys favicon ...anyone know anything about favicon
<rww> sleepy_cat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon
<random_soslw> why wont ubuntu recognize DVD+RW ?
<sabayonweb_24365> if lsusb does nothing what does that mean
<outlaw1> not sure
<kindofabuzz> !quickcam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickcam
<kindofabuzz> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<random_soslw> !dvd+rw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd+rw
<random_soslw> :/
<random_soslw> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<alex_21> Oh, so go to new, then to put my file insource and then add tracker?
<_cb> I don't have sound but if I log onto another account there is sound so it has to be a setting that applies to me. Where do I look? (Volume is turned up)
<alex_21> Then what happens to my .tor file. I mean how do I get it going
<alex_21> ?
<SpAc> just trying to get the fonts of VLC to match the fonts in the rest of my desktop
<random_soslw> is it possible to hook up another hardrive and burn the files directly there?
<rww> alex_21: your client will sit there seeding the file, and you distribute the created .torrent file to people who want to download
<rww> !find libuuid jaunty
<ubottu> Found: libuuid-perl, libuuid1, libuuid1-dbg, libuuidm-ocaml-dev
<nex3> Does anyone know how to set control+click to be right click for a MacBook running Intrepid?
<abouche2> the terminal says flash is installed but firefox doesn't whats wrong?
<alex_21> _CB: I had the same issue, but it went away with an update funnily enough
<WIGGMPk> abouche2: did you restart firefox after installing flash?
<abouche2> no hold on
<sleepy_cat>  I got the link but i want to know how doe the web browser know abt the favicon
<sleepy_cat>  and how does it display them
<sleepy_cat>  besides the link in the address bar
<_cb> alex_21 I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and issue persists. Am thinking about doing a clean install for 8.1 but don't want to have to redo evolution settings.
<abouche2> i did restart firefox after installing flash
<eli_> how do i compile witha lower gcc version
<jhelmus> humm, how can you restart an X server when it doesn't know about the keyboard?
<WIGGMPk> abouche2: try this "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<arrenlex> jhelmus: does pressing ctrl+alt+f2 put you in a terminal?
<sabayonweb_24365> alt f2
<alex_21> nex3: No, but as a work around use "SHFT" + "F10"
<abouche2> i installed flash and the terminals says it there but firfox doesn;t whats wrong
<nex3> alex_21: I'd rather just do the two-finger tap, if I have to
<nex3> So does that mean there's no way, or you don't know of a way?
<subsume> Can I use the ubuntu CD to mount and unmount my disks, do some moving around, pre-install??
<subsume> + USB
<jhelmus> arrenlex, gets me to a shell, I have a shell, just dpkg-reconfigure left xorg.conf in terrible shape
<subsume> If so... where is the hardware browser?
<WIGGMPk> abouche2: lol forget that.. i dont know why I was thinking java there for a sec
<arrenlex> jhelmus: If you have a shell, you can restart X by issuing sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<jedi06> how do i make it so a file isn't readonly
<jhelmus> arrenlex, right thanks
<bullgard4> Using packages.ubuntu.com I could not find the package ubuntu-system-panel. Where is this to be found?
<alex_21> nex3: There is a way, but I am blind and therefore don't use the mouse/trackpad under anything except Mac OS X, where I catually can. BTW: How is your configuration set up as far as partitioning?
<arrenlex> jhelmus: I assume you'll want to edit your file before you do that though... you know your way around nano or vi or something?
<jedi06> i used chmod 755 but I still can't write to it
<WIGGMPk> abouche2: try this: "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ardchoille> WIGGMPk: he's gone, says he'll fix it in the morning
<arrenlex> jedi06: Then you don't own it. sudo chown yourusername:yourusername file
<dgarr>  abouche2: it may be helpful to try this url in firefox:    about:plugins
<WIGGMPk> ardchoille: grr, left while I was typing lol.. thanks for letting me know
<nex3> alex_21: I've got OSX installed as the primary partition and Linux installed as the secondary
<arrenlex> WIGGMPk: protip: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<jhelmus> arrenlex, yup I should be able to put things back into shape now
<subsume> Where did the hardware browser go in Ubuntu??
<nex3> I'm considering nuking OSX since I don't use it anymore, though
<WIGGMPk> arrenlex: doesnt get rid of the config files though
<arrenlex> jhelmus: Awesome, good luck
<Tyrath> !skype
<arrenlex> WIGGMPk: Ah, sorry, I missed that.
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Tyrath> gah
<Tyrath> :/
<WIGGMPk> arrenlex: --purge guarantees complete removal
<Tyrath> would anyone know how to fix the mic conflicting issue with skype and firefox?
<LoveGuru> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<the_hardy_kid> i need help with buggy graphics in movie player
<alex_21> nex3: How did you partition your disk? And send me your copy of OS X if you won't use it, as I am short for my Visually Impaired Persons VIP lab. I mean if you like, smiley
<Tyrath> the_hardy_kid: have you configured your graphic card correctly?
<arrenlex> !doesntwork | the_hardy_kid
<ubottu> the_hardy_kid: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bullgard4> the_hardy_kid: Please learn to put smart questions here.
<Tyrath> does anyone experiance the same conflict between skype and firefox as me?
<nex3> alex_21: I'm pretty sure I just followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<joeb3_> Tyrath, what's the conflict?
<nex3> And I suppose I could send you the disk... doesn't it have DRM or something?
<alex_21> nex3: Oh, Blind Smiley
<alex_21> No, it does not
<bullgard4> Tyrath: Please descibe your conflict in detail.
<Tyrath> joeb3_: I can't use the mic for skype if firefox is open
<Tyrath> joeb3_: I get the problem with audio playback message
<nex3> Nifty :)
<nex3> Email me the address at nex342@gmail.com
<alex_21> nex3: No, it does not, and sending just the files would maybe even work
<alex_21> nex3: Where abouts do you live? you don't have to answer that if you prefer
<Tyrath> ok, for some weird reason it just worked then... so i guess sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't...
<nex3> alex_21: Seattle
<nex3> (Washington, USA)
<Tyrath> but all my problems on ubuntu seem to occur sometimes and not others
<alex_21> Oh,
<Tyrath> so it's hard for me to get the error messages
<Tyrath> like for example, sometimes I'll plug in AC and it will shutdown the comp
<Tyrath> but the majority of the time this doesn't happen
<LOTI> !OP
<alex_21> nex3: Oh, because if the DVD could be ripped and sent to me virtually, well, that would be IDEal
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LOTI> !op
<Charitwo> don't do that
<arrenlex> LOTI: Why are you doing that?
<outlaw1> should we all run
<alex_21> But if not, ... Maybe when I next speak to Aple they will give me the money for Macbooks and OS X 10.6
<Tyrath> LOTI: /msg ubottu OP
<nex3> alex_21: I'm not sure how okay I'd feel sending the files without the disk :-/
<alex_21> Oh, no problem
<alex_21> nex3: No problem. I am going to have to talk to Apple pretty soon anyway, because we will need Intel machins when 10.6 comes out.
<Lex> hello  all
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tyrath> arrenlex: /msg ubottu hi
<the_hardy_kid> sorry guys. my mistake
<arrenlex> Tyrath: Sorry?
<nex3> alex_21: It seems like you've got a pretty worthy cause
<luddite> my screen keeps flickering on and off randomly
<Lex> Can Anybody tell WHAT TIME is now?
<Tyrath> arrenlex: sending !hi to ubottu in the channel has no benefit for anyone within the channel. it's a useless command, please send it in a private message so we don't have to see it: ie, /msg ubottu <command here>
<luddite> its 4.51pm EST
<arrenlex> Tyrath: I was saying hi to Lex, because he said hi when he came in and no one was talking anyway. I know what the command does.
<esbat> 13:51 .....china
<alex_21> nex3: I can only get my hands on PPCs, and that just won't do. I should do it properly. It is probably then not worth it to send the disk to me. Thanks for the offer though.
<skovoroda> hi, how to insal a theme
<nex3> Sure
<Tyrath> arrenlex: why not simply say hi Lex ?
<skovoroda> install*
<transient> somewhere in the world it's 5:55:55
<outlaw1> 11:52 CST
<arrenlex> Tyrath: I do that too; same difference.
<Tyrath> arrenlex: oh and if you're using a command you want directed to someone you should use <cmd> | <nick>
<skovoroda> i downloaded a theme, how can i use it "quation"
<Tyrath> arrenlex: wrong, typing !hi takes up two lines, typing hi <nick> takes up one
 * LOTI ALBENIA IS OK
<arrenlex> Tyrath: I know, and I do this for commands that give important information. I was just saying hi during a lull.
<Tyrath> arrenlex: hi <nick> ;)
<Lex> ...
<ben_> Hey, Im having a problem with the totem player
 * Tyrath wonders why people don't use gxine :/
<alex_21> nex3: I am setting up these machines to teach students computer skills for countries where blind people can't get jobs because they have no mainstream experiance. I played around with using Edubuntu, but until VIPbuntu is finished I'l stick to OSX, and besides, OSX has unmatched accessibility.
<Tyrath> gxine > totem
<ben_> alright...
<Tyrath> - in my opinion anyhow. easier to play DVDs
<arrenlex> ben_: What problem are you having?
<Tyrath> ben_: there should be set up instructions on the medibuntu pages
<Tyrath> !medibuntu | lex
<ben_> im trying to play an avi and I only get the background audio
<ubottu> lex: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nex3> alex_21: That's interesting... what sorts of accessibility stuff does it offer that Ubuntu doesn't?
<Tyrath> gah
<ben_> its worked for months, and out of the blue, I cant here voices
<Tyrath> !medibuntu > ben_
<ubottu> ben_, please see my private message
<Tyrath> sorry lex :/
<arrenlex> ben_: You can't hear SOME of the audio in a two-channel file? o_O
<arrenlex> ben_: Are you sure it's not your speakers dying?
<arrenlex> ben_: Are you able to play other sound files, such as music?
<ben_> ive plugged 2 different sets of headphones in
<ben_> youtube videos are working in firefox
<gadu33> .org
<nex3> alex_21: Sorry, my internet cut out for a second... if you said something, I missed it
<arrenlex> ben_: That means the problem is either with totem or with the sound server it uses, neither of which I have any experience with. Does it resolve if you set totem to use alsa for output
<arrenlex> ?
<alex_21> nex3: 1. a screen reader that actually works like the sighted use a computer. 2. No "Let's remove every feature of an OS, because blind people are too stupid to use them". Which By the way is an attitude held among mainly Windows accessible Technology developers, but some of it is seen in Linux, though thank goodness not as much. 3. A high quality free English Voice, though that isn't very helpful on its own. Additional Language voices
<alex_21> aren't that expensive in bulke for the Mac.        Drawbacks, 1. Not very good Kurdish support.   Conclution: Ubuntu server and Mac clients provide the best accessibility
<arrenlex> alex_21, nex3: this discussion has been going on for a while; could you guys take it to pm?
<alex_21> If you tell me exactly how to PM him/her
<Gnewt> How can I make Ubuntu keep my WiFi connected when I sleep my comp?
<arrenlex> alex_21: Type in "/pm nex3", your chat client should support that.
<ardchoille> alex_21: join #alex_21 and invite the other person :)
<jlewis> anyone want to help me get my ipod touch working in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> jlewis: gtkpod doesn't currently support iPod Touch
<ibm_> hai
<alex_21> Who was looking for an IPod touch. Banshee aparently works
<jlewis> ardchoille no way to mount it as an mp3?
<ardchoille> alex_21: jlewis
<alex_21> jlewis: Yes, Banshee aparently does it
<skovoroda> can some one hel me
<skovoroda> help*
<alex_21> jlewis: Yes, Banshee aparently does use it like a normal IPod I think
<jlewis> alex_21 thx
<rww> skovoroda: you can install themes by opening the Themes program at System > Preferences > Appearance, then clicking the Install button
<Phoebus> Hey guys, anyone know how to setup a ubuntu server using more than one wireless cards?
<n8tuser> for those that uses 2-wire dsl modems  interesting management/config status if you point your browser at  http://homeportal/xslt
<rww> !dvd > rww
<ubottu> rww, please see my private message
<gaelfx> my USB ports seem to be misbehaving, they transfer 140 MB of any given file just fine, but after that, the transfer becomes intolerably slow (half an hour for a 1GB file transfer), has anyone else experienced this or have any idea for a solution?
<bong> a-atwood aalex  aaroncampbell  abcdefg123  abhijit  Abracadabra  acantha  ace2001ac7 achadwick Acksaw Adam- adam7 adamb adante adrenaline  aegis  AfterDeath  Agrajag_  Ahadiel_  aho_  aib AidenXi  aknowles  akurei_  akv_  Al2O3  AlanBell  alastor666  aldren aLeSD  aleX-xx  alex_21  am4zin  aminh  Amunz  anasha  andatche  anders_  AndrewB  android60  andy_ 22 andy__  anthill  AntiSpamMeta ...
<bong> ...apecat  apelW  Aperculum  apo_  apw Aragon  ardchoille  ari_stress  arooni_____  arrenlex  Ashex  AskHL  astor-brazil  asyn  ataufik  atlas95  avelldiroll  avis  awarde  awe  Ax-Ax  ay^  aziz  Azzmodan
<jtaji> !ops | bong
<ubottu> bong: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sarana_monk> hi, I can't start Ubuntu
<rww> i get this image of ubottu waving its arms helplessly and squealing everytime someone does !ops
<arrenlex> gaelfx: That's 17 mb/s, that's more than I get out of USB usually. :)
<sarana_monk> there is a kernel trap
<sarana_monk> please, help me
<sarana_monk> kernel trap in Ubuntu 8.4 and 8.10
<arrenlex> gaelfx: Sorry, I misread. That's 34mb/s.
 * [FLyIRc] slaps gaelfx around a bit with a large trout
<gaelfx> arrenlex: sorry, maybe I was unclear, the speed is fine for the first 140MB chunk, but after that, it slows almost to a halt
 * [FLyIRc] slaps LjL around a bit with a large trout
<KERNANDO> hello my ubuntu doesnt have network manager installed.. what files do i need to download so i can install it?
<skaboy> how can i get the ubuntu effects
<AaronMT> yo
<skaboy> i want sum coll
<skaboy> coool
<sarana_monk> s.o.s
<sarana_monk> Ubuntu kernel trap
<KERNANDO> http://packages.debian.org/lenny/network-manager-gnome if this is the site which 1s would i need?
<AaronMT> is firefox 3.1b2 in repos?
<gaelfx> like right now, it says the transfer rate is 1MB/s, but it's not actually transferring that fast
<sarana_monk> anyone can help me? Ubuntu kernel trap...
<bazhang> sarana_monk, please dont repeat
<Flannel> sarana_monk: Do you mean Kernel panic?  Also, please don't repeat so often
<AaronMT> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<KERNANDO> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<AaronMT> ;)
<KERNANDO> hmm
<KERNANDO> it doesnt tell me how to isntall it tho
<KERNANDO> because it  says its automatically installed
<KERNANDO> which it was but then i installed WICc or somethin and it removed it
<KERNANDO> then i removed the wicd cause i wanted network manager back but now i have neither
<KERNANDO> im on windows right now tryin to find an install file i can bring over to my ubnutu offline
<KERNANDO> and get wireless back up on there
<arrenlex> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~~svn20081020t000444-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 289 kB, installed size 2712 kB
<arrenlex> (@KERNANDO)
<AaronMT> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kl0r> nando, get dhe .deb file and out itin ur home directory
<huwenfeng> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<KERNANDO> heh im being patient i was just tryin to explain my problem further so maybe it would help you guys more sorry! if i was rude
<sleepy_cat> hi where is Nautilus
<eseven73> type that in a terminal
<joeb3_> sleepy_cat, click Places, Home folder
<keveycakes> Does anybody happen to know if Amerok works with the itouch? and if not, what program can I use to put music on it?
<eseven73> alt+F2 then 'nautilus' and if you want root access 'gksudo nautilus'
<sleepy_cat> nope not there
<n8tuser> KERNANDO-> you dont need to have network manager to get your network connected
<ardchoille> sleepy_cat: alt+f2, type in: nautilus
<sleepy_cat> i it goes to my home folder
<ardchoille> sleepy_cat: that's nautilus file manager
<eseven73> nautilus is a file manager
<eseven73> what were you expecting it to be?
<ardchoille> sleepy_cat: what were you looking for?
<sleepy_cat> i want to install a theme
<AaronMT> www.getsongbird.com should work with new ipods
<ardchoille> !theme | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gnewt> How can I make Ubuntu keep my WiFi connected when I sleep my comp?
<ardchoille> !changethemes | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<sleepy_cat> it says goto Nautilus >>edit >>backgrounds and emblems >>colors >>add >>#F3E496 >> put a name>> ok
<sleepy_cat> i downloaded this theme
<sleepy_cat> now it says
<sleepy_cat> After Install
<sleepy_cat> - goto the panel, right click>> properties >>background >>solid color, and set the transparency to a low value
<sleepy_cat> - goto Nautilus >>edit >>backgrounds and emblems >>colors >>add >>#F3E496 >> put a name>> ok
<sleepy_cat> - drag the new color to the nautilus windows
<FloodBot3> sleepy_cat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sleepy_cat> hi
<cappicard> this is so odd. i installed intrepid from usb stick. but neither my keyboard nor my mouse responds on my hp nc6230 laptop. oddly though, i can still use ctrl-alt-f1...
<DBO> ping crimsun
<Babbelaar> hey all
<Tyrath> hey small thing. when I type in ~ in terminal it changes it to /home/chris - is there anyway I can change it so it just shows ~ ?
<Crshman> Hi all, for some reason a few of my windows lose their title bar and when i maximize them they turn black....i'm running compiz on the latest stable kernel with an nvidia card....any ideas?
<Tyrath> the whole files getting shuffled across annoys me :/
<Tyrath> and i'm sure there's a simple fix
 * Panarchy sends Greetings
<Tyrath> but i couldn't find anywhere in .bashrc where it changes this...
<Babbelaar> is ram handled differently in linux than in windows because in the windows world, the more ram the better (8 gigs is sweet) here it seems people do not see a need for more than 2gigs
<joeb3_> Tyrath, use \~
<Panarchy> Hi, I'm wondering what apt command (command line) I can use to tell me what version is in the repository?
<Tyrath> joeb3_: but what I was asking was if there was any way that I could stop it changing ~ to /home/user when I click tab
<Panarchy> Or to print the repository information?
<ballzee__> i cant believe how nice this xunbutu is
<[FLyIRc]> http://geocities.com/awing_flyirc/FLyIRc.zip
<Tyrath> joeb3_: but I'll keep that in mind if that's a fix
<arrenlex> Babbelaar: Depends on what you do. You just need enough ram to not swap. If you don't swap it doesn't matter how much you have.
<whyameye> I can find ffmpeg binary in repo but not source. How can I get the source for that binary?
<Tyrath> joeb3_: thanks
<tenex> I just noticed that Dapper is LSB-certified.  Is there any chance that Canonical is looking at getting 8.04 certified, as well?
<ballzee__> and to think iv spent the last 6 years using kde
<arrenlex> Babbelaar: If you are editing pictures or video a lot, more is better.
<Panarchy> Hi, I'm wondering what apt command (command line) I can use to tell me what version is in the repository? Or if there is a command to 'print' what repository it's going to get the package from?
<arrenlex> Babbelaar: Other than that, I am a heavy user but I have never needed more than a gig.
<n8tuser> Babbelaar-> are you on 64bits?
<tenex> arrenlex, swapping is a constant procedure on any modern Virtual Memory kernel
<Babbelaar> I am between systems, this is my notebook
<arrenlex> tenex: Why would it swap if lots of ram is available?
<tenex> even without a swap slice/partition, swapping occurs within the binary executable
<Babbelaar> I plan on doing music creation though
<tenex> arrenlex, pagefaults occur constantly, it's part of healthy operation of a virtual memory OS
<ballzee__> does anyone here dual boot ? i was just wondering why some one would do that ?
<Babbelaar> I am thinking of using either ubuntu or suse (jacklab)
<tenex> if you prefer DOS and linear memory management, then your argument makes sense
<arrenlex> tenex: But does it have to hit the disk to handle them?
<tenex> arrenlex, not in every case
<Babbelaar> but if I go with a 32 bit linux I may be limited to 4 gig (unless I replace the kernel)
<tenex> but it *will* hit the disk, regardless of RAM
<Babbelaar> but that may mean that I cannot use an rt kernel which defeats the point
<bullgard4> Using packages.ubuntu.com I could not find the package ubuntu-system-panel. Where is this to be found?
<tenex> so, it's always best to have as much RAM as possible.  However, RAM doesn't defeat the natural operation of the kernel's memory management
<tenex> and part of that includes virtual memory (and swapping to disk, even when RAM is available)
<dewa> dewa
<tenex> if that swap slice/partition is defeated, it will swap to the executable
<igor47> hi! i have these errors driving me crazy: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<[FLyIRc]> http://geocities.com/awing_flyirc/FLyIRc.zip
<igor47> anyone know what the problem is: my sources.list is here: http://pastebin.com/m59de1767
<mezquitale> what e-mail client would you recommend for GNOME???
<[FLyIRc]> for all : http://geocities.com/awing_flyirc/FLyIRc.zip
<theCarpenter1> is there any way to view the plaintext of a wifi password you've stored?
<Panarchy> Hi, I'm wondering what apt command (command line) I can use to tell me what version is in the repository? Or if there is a command to 'print' what repository it's going to get the package from?
<arrenlex> !version | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sarana_monk> hello, so the kernel trap in rescue mode - http://paste.ubuntu.com/82829/
<keveycakes> Does anybody know why my amarok says there is "No mounted ipod?" I'm new to ubuntu and followed a guide to tell me how to do it but it wont recognize my itouch is there
<sarana_monk> what to do? I am a newbie...
<Tyrath> does export only last for one session or is it permanent?
<natsukao> hello
<mezquitale> Panarchy,  sudo apt-cache --version
<Tyrath> hi natsukao
<sarana_monk> This way it does always
<natsukao> how to see the space occupated on the hdd ?
<sarana_monk> after every entering to Ubuntu partition
<igor47> natsukao: df -h
<StormAtRest> Wubi installer is downloading instead of getting the dara from ISO.. please help.
<sarana_monk> (on that harddisk there is Ubuntu and Windows partition]
<sarana_monk> natsukao: in xterm: df -h
<n8tuser> StormAtRest-> look in  /etc/apt/source.lists  and remove the cdrom or dvd reference?
<whyameye> how do I add the source for universe?
<ice_cream> nat2610, you may also find the du command interesting
<ice_cream> blah
<ice_cream> @ natsukao  i mean
<StormAtRest> n8tuser, im installing.
<natsukao> thank you
<keveycakes> ﻿ Does anybody know why my amarok says there is "No mounted ipod?" I'm new to ubuntu and followed a guide to tell me how to do it but it wont recognize my itouch is there
<StormAtRest> n8tuser I placed the iso and wubi in the same folder + mounted the iso and run the wubi.. same is happeneing. it downloads instead of using the iso.
<natsukao> is there a command or a software to test the hdd ?
<igor47> hi! i have these errors driving me crazy: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80] - does anyone have  a functioning fiesty sources.list without these errors
<n8tuser> !install | StormAtRest
<ubottu> StormAtRest: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<whyameye> natsukao: if you are looking for bad sectors try badblocks
<sarana_monk> natsukao, you mean filesysstem or sectors?
<natsukao> to know if the hdd is bad or good
<peeps_> how would you fix your fstab from a livecd?
<sleepy_cat> hi
<peeps_> is that possible?
<sleepy_cat> peeps_
<arrenlex> igor47: Support for feisty ended in october. The repositories for it no longer exist.
<n8tuser> peeps_-> you mount the partition where fstab sits and then edit it
<sleepy_cat> checking if i am hi
<fallore> I'm having trouble with my firefox window. It takes up the whole screen yet is not in full screen mode. It has the file, edit, etc menu but no minimize/maximize button. Right clicking and resizing or moving does nothing. It also has no bar above the file, edit bar (which i guess is where the minimize/maximize buttons go). I'd like to resize it and/or fix this problem, can anyone help?
<arrenlex> igor47: Please consult this handy chart for versions of ubuntu that are still supported -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrepid_ibex#Ubuntu_8.10_.28Intrepid_Ibex.29
<Silly> i am checking if i am too
<peeps_> man i just go to sleep.....
<sleepy_cat> i got a question
<[FLyIRc]> for all : http://geocities.com/awing_flyirc/FLyIRc.zip
<eeboy> I installed wordpress into the default location (/var/www) but it has troubles running because of permissions. Where is a good home for wordpress and how do I change the default root directory for web?
<sugi> i got a partition /mnt/sdc/ and i need to mount it.  I see it in my partition editor, but I don't see it in my /mnt/ directory.  how do I mount it?  maybe?  sudo mount /dev/sdc/ /mnt/sdc/?
<peeps_> ive been spamming irc with retarded questions i already know for like 30 minutes trying to solve a problem i could totally fix on my own....
<peeps_> if i had caffiene
<n8tuser> fallore-> dont know if this will fix it,  metacity --replace
<fallore> n8tuser: in terminal?
<natsukao> badblock needs options to run
<n8tuser> fallore-> yes
<sleepy_cat> i want to know how to install a theme via emerald theme installer
<fallore> n8tuser: same problem
<n8tuser> natsukao-> man fsck
<n8tuser> fallore-> oh well, i dont know then
<igor47> arrenlex: argh, i hate the upgrade treadmill. but thx for the answer
<adaran> can anyone tell me how to disable the hiding of email addresses in the To: field in evolution (it does not display the email, but only the name of the person addressed) - that feature is terribly broken =(
<zedster> does anyone know if there is a way to force lynx to update a page automatically?
<arrenlex> igor47: Sounds like you want to use debian. :)
<sleepy_cat> arrenlex: hi
<arrenlex> sleepy_cat: Hello.
<igor47> arrenlex: alas, i'm unwilling to pay my dedicated server provider for the re-install :)
<sleepy_cat> i got a difficulty
<sugi> Does anyone know how to mount partition (harddrives)?
<n8tuser> zedster-> umm doesnt that depends on the webserver end if it requires to refresh what it renders to the browser?
<binarymutant> zedster: you mean refresh?
<zedster> yes
<sleepy_cat> I want to install a theme via emerald them installer
<natsukao> Clearing orphaned inode 15238073 (uid=1000, gid=1000, mode=0100600, size=28700)
<sleepy_cat> could u help me out
<binarymutant> zedster: ctrl+r I think
<arrenlex> sugi: sudo  mount /dev/<drive> <destination folder>
<natsukao> Clearing orphaned inode 5898249 (uid=1000, gid=1000, mode=0140755, size=0)
<zedster> I want to use lynx to monitor the woot off, binarymutant I want it to do it with user interaction
<zedster> without*
<sugi> arrenlex: how do i find out the drive again?
<natsukao> /dev/sda1: clean, 211331/19300352 files, 6298459/38574065 blocks
<arrenlex> sugi: You can use sudo fdisk -l to list all the drives on your system.
<binarymutant> zedster: ? you need the user interaction just like in firefox
<subhan> how to make ubuntu-8.10 look like mac os x
<zedster> no, I want lynx to refresh like every 10 seconds
<sugi> arrenlex: thank you sir
<natsukao> what  means ?
<eseven73> firefox has a "refresh page every X minutes" feature ,it used to be a plugin now it's built-in if im not mistaking, have you tried that zedster ?
<arrenlex> igor47: You could upgrade to hardy, that's LTS. The LTS releases are for people who need long-term support.
<n8tuser> zedster-> unless you can write your own http client
<creek23> does anyone know how to add a new software on ubuntu packages?
<binarymutant> zedster: well you could write a script I guess to load the same page and sleep 10 I guess
<n8tuser> zedster-> or use the java tools to do it for you using http client api
<creek23> so that is i use "apt-get install foobar", the software foobar will install.
<eseven73> creek23: sudo first
<hml> so I don't care what happens with my macosx, I just want ubuntu on it. what's the best wsay to install ubuntu on a intel powerbook?
<binarymutant> zedster: why do you need to load a page every 10 seconds anyways? just curious btw
<creek23> eseven73, i mean how to the software foobar from the ubuntu package server.
<peeps_> n8tuser: is it possible to automate the process to be more accurate?
<eseven73> 'sudo apt-get install foobar'
<peeps_> sort of like scan all partitions > add them
<creek23> eseven73, what if the software foobar is not in the ubuntu package server?
<creek23> how can i add it there?
<natsukao> what means /dev/sda1: clean, 211331/19300352 files, 6298459/38574065 blocks
<igor47> arrenlex: is there a good upgrade instructions? i'm seeing places where i can go fiesty->gutsy->hardy, can i skip the gutsy?
<arrenlex> !upgrade | igor47
<ubottu> igor47: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eseven73> well then you'll have to add stuff to sources.list
<arrenlex> igor47: I highly recommend you don't skip any, but anyway, those upgrade notes are pretty good.
<creek23> let's say i updated the sources.list and still foobar is not on the install list, how can someone add it there?
<n8tuser> peeps_-> can you repeat the issue? what was the problem again?
<sarana_monk> hello, I have kernel panic
<demonspork> in 7.10, every time I turn it on it rewrites the menu.lst with the wrong information, the wrong partition number and the wrong root UUID. How do I make it stop rewriting this file
<sarana_monk> please, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/82829/
<sarana_monk> I've heard that I can use the recovery kernel
<sarana_monk> but how to do that?
<fallore> my firefox browser is missing the topmost bar which contains the title, maximize, minimize and close buttons. it won't let me resize it and when i have it in focus it is above the top and bottom panels. this may have happened when I switched to 1650x1080 (or whatever) resolution but i'm not sure. how can i fix this?
<zedster> binarymutant: sorry to be a newbie, but what is the bash equivalent of goto? so in basic it would be 10:lynx url 20: sleep 10 30: goto 10
<n8tuser> creek23-> then it does not exist in the official repositories ..nothing much you can do but find another repository that have it
<arrenlex> demonspork: It rewrites that file based on the single-comment configuration options. Look into changing your #groot line to the correct partition to make it rewrite properly.
<corinth> fallore: Restart X and see if the problem is still there afterward.
<outlaw1> can somebody see if they can play this ''listen live'' link on this website and if so tell me what player your using www.wndb.am i know it's a mms protocol. thanks in advance
<fallore> corinth: it persists.
<arrenlex> zedster: while true ; dp lynx url ; sleep 10 ; done
<peeps_> n8tuser: my fstab somehow got really effed
<arrenlex> zedster: dp->do *
<binarymutant> zedster: yeah do a while loop like arrenlex said
<creek23> n8tuser: who should i contact so that foobar/xyz software is added in the official packages?
<jtaji> fallore: hold alt and click anywhere to drag the window up until you see the bottom, then try to resize
<n8tuser> peeps_-> and you just want to add another partition to be mounted at boot?
<fallore> jtaji: doesn't work
<MDCore> Hey all. I'm having a problem with my machine intermittently freezing.
<CyBurnett> how can I mount a External hdd as read write so that I can copy some files to it?
<n8tuser> creek23-> i dont really know the proper procedures, perhaps ask one of the ops here..
<ice_cream> outlaw1, um, the string "listen" is not even present on that page
<MDCore> But the symptoms are kinda weird. Can anybody maybe help me diagnose the problem?
<outlaw1> CyBurnett: yeah i'm having same issue myself
<n8tuser> CyBurnett-> how are you mounting it now? whats your command?
<ice_cream> "listen live" rather
<ardchoille> creek23: file a bug as "needs-packaging"
<ardchoille> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<outlaw1> ice_cream: it's in the top right of homepage
<peeps_> n8tuser: pretty much all partitions have to be added again
<peeps_> i should remember to back up all this important 'stuff' more often
<CyBurnett> n8tuser, I dont use any command I just click on it and it opens to view the files, but I cant copy to or from it
<outlaw1> ice_cream: sorry if i didnt say ''listen live'' , thought i did . it's in the top right of the page
<n8tuser> peeps_-> then add them one by one, make sure you add your / and /home if they were in separate partitions
<peeps_> n8tuser: yeah
<jtaji> creek23: http://bobbo.me.uk/index.php/howto-request-a-package-for-ubuntu/
<peeps_> n8tuser: i was just wondering if there was a more automated/easier way, offhandedly
<n8tuser> CyBurnett-> a good time now to learn command line , do some linux tutorials  please
<sarana_monk> is there any display configuration tool for Ubuntu?
<fallore> sarana_monk: what type of display do you mean?
<sarana_monk> GUI or command line, that doesnt matter
<CyBurnett> n8tuser, Huh??
<n8tuser> peeps_-> not really, it has to be done manually
<sarana_monk> I mean to change the screen configuration
<sarana_monk> fallore, to change the frequences and type of monitor
<fallore> sarana_monk: do you have an nvidia card?
<carrot9> I can't compile the linux-2.6.27.8 kernel on my ubuntu 8.10. always enter the initramfs shell. Why? even I use the default config: config-2.6.27.10-generic.
<comp6> fallore: hide the top panel!
<sarana_monk> no, I have an old graphics card
<fallore> comp6: how?
<n8tuser> CyBurnett-> doing a tutorial on linux is really helpful, if you want to be specific, look for mounting file system tutorials
<comp6> rigth klik top panel & hide it
<fallore> oh, comp6, it doesn't matter, because the FF window goes over the top panel. if the top bar exists it is above the range of the screen, and it won't let me resize or move it.
<n8tuser> carrot9-> what? you meant your compiled kernel  does a kernel panic when you boot?
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: you can do gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and manually do it, srry for the lack of real help but it's the only way I know how to
<CyBurnett> n8tuser, where do I find the tutorials? are they on a website?
<ice_cream> outlaw1, getting a 404 not found
<mylisto> hey everyone
<ice_cream> you sure this listen live thing works in windows?
<n8tuser> CyBurnett-> maybe its quickest if you can do a search via goggle
<mochabcha> how can I connect to a wireless network invisibly
<n8tuser> google*
<mylisto> I'm wondering...has anyone heard of a program for ubuntu that is a kind of a random alerting program?
<sarana_monk> binarymutant, heh, that I have heard so many times - xorg
<carrot9> n8tuser: yes, enter a shell for /dev/diskbyuuid/ff0..... missing. But the disk_uuid works on 8.10 default kernel.
<CyBurnett> n8tuser, Ok thanks for your help :-)
<derklempner> mochabcha: Do you mean without the Network Manager configuration?
<n8tuser> mochabcha-> i dont see you, you are invisibly connected... :P
<sarana_monk> binarymutant, but this is very strange, on computers that work well the xorg.conf is absolutely empty
<creek23> jtaji: thanks for the link.
<rdw200169> CyBurnett: yeah, google works wonders with ubuntu, just do "ubuntu + *task*" or whatever, and it always finds what you're looking for
<sarana_monk> binarymutant, there must be some other configuration file, I am sure
<outlaw1> ice_cream: thanks, i thought it might of been banshee or my system because i havent been able to stream for day now . so that's good new i guess ............thanks again !
<mochabcha> n8tuser: yes
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: it can't be empty, or else you wouldn't have an gui
<mochabcha> you can see my computer connected to the network
<mochabcha> n8tuser: sorry, you CAN'T see my computer connected to the network
<arrenlex> mylisto: Can you be any less specific? = p
<carrot9> n8tuser: I compiled the kernel 3 times,  even I do the config file default(unedited).
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: it used to be called xfree86.conf or something, could have been that
<fallore> sarana_monk: you simply typed the file wrong, happened to me a lot
<mylisto> aarenlex: probably :)
<ice_cream> outlaw1, yea, not the protocol, as i can play the stuff here  http://vas.calsvideo.arizona.edu/webcast_help.htm
<ice_cream> with vlc for example
<fallore> sarana_monk: it might help to paste the command you are entering here
<sarana_monk> binarymutant, I work with vim - and all the lines start with _
<n8tuser> carrot9-> same configure file from  /boot ?
<mylisto> I need a program that will either set off an audio alert/possiby visual alert like "custom message here"
<carrot9> n8tuser: yes, copy config-2.6.27.10-genric from /boot
<arrenlex> sarana_monk: As of ibex, most computers can run without an xorg.conf at all because the X server handles its own configuration
 * ice_cream nods
<carrot9> n8tuser: maybe the disk_uuid not supplied by ubuntu kernel config file?
<binarymutant> what's ibex?
<outlaw1> ice_cream: yeah I e-mailed the station and they said that nothing has changed so that made me wonder. but I can stream it from windows which doesnt make any sense to me
<fallore> my firefox browser is missing the topmost bar which contains the title, maximize, minimize and close buttons. it won't let me resize it and when i have it in focus it is above the top and bottom panels. this may have happened when I switched to 1650x1080 (or whatever) resolution but i'm not sure. how can i fix this?
<arrenlex> binarymutant: The current version of ubuntu. 8.10 -- intrepid ibex
<ice_cream> hmm
<ice_cream> i dont know then
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: yeah, but that requires monitors that send out, i think they're called, eeid's or something
<sarana_monk> arrenlex: see, I install the Ubuntu in a computer school here in Sri lanka, and already two or three computers are done and the xorg.conf is empty
<erythrocyte> hi, i have a dell laptop with the factory defaults...i just did a clean wipe using the dd command of my windows boot partition using the ubuntu live cd....is there a way to restore the original dell image after this? i can't seem to able to access the 'advanced boot menu' as per their manual when pressing F8 during bootup!
<binarymutant> I'm on jaunty and it has an xorg.conf...
<n8tuser> carrot9-> and once you compile the new kernel did you copy the vmlinuz and the other supporting files to the proper directories? i think make install target would do it for you, noh?
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: so it can set the right resoltutions and frequencies, etc...
<carrot9> n8tuser: I do the make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers. I think it would install them by default?
<carrot9> n8tuser: and dpkg -i *.deb
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, yeah, after the basic installation of Ubuntu, the GUI starts smoothly
<mezquitale> can you use newsgroups in evolution???
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, but after update it does not. I didnt download any drivers, nothing
<J4k3-> ok, I got an ubuntu server install running xen.  not sure what verison of ubuntu (where can I check this?)..  I originally installed the system on a intel g31 chipset with an ati hd3650 video card.  now I want to remove the video card and the system hangs on boot
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, and if I kill the gdm in the command prompt and write: gdm , it starts in a nice, good mode
<n8tuser> carrot9-> i dont know if that is the new style now, umm you didnt do the normal make target commands?
<carrot9> n8tuser: u think I must copy the vmlinuz file ?
<J4k3-> I can get past the hang by hitting crtl-alt-del, but it refuses to let me write to the filesystem
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, so the GUI works and Ubuntu recongizes well all the video settings, but it claims that this is only a low graphical mode and doesnot want to start this way automaticaly
<histo> can't you install a command line system with the alternate iso any more?
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: wait, so the first time gdm runs, it's in 'safe mode', then the second it's OK?
<sarana_monk> ... so how to explain him, that I am more then happy with the low graphical mode?
<n8tuser> carrot9-> i dont have access to my notes on compiling a kernel anymore, so am a bit rusty in trying to remember the step by steps processes
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<rdw200169> binarymutant: that doesn' twork any more, the low graphics issue doesn't resolve itself b/c it doesn't ask for resolution information anymore
<Submarine> yo
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, no, the first time it stops on blue screen with white window saying: xserver cannot start. In details is: no screens found
<carrot9> n8tuser: And I have be compiling the kernel cost 4.3GB free harddisk space. It's right?
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: ah, got it.
<Submarine> On 8.10, google Earth displays incorrectly - some characters are missing from text.
<Submarine> Must be an OpenGL problem with my i965 card.
<Submarine> I don't have any explanation or workaround.
<Submarine> Any idea?
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, so I go to virtual console, login and kill the gdm. Then I start the gdm again and it allows me to go to GUI in low graphical mode
<histo> nvm I found it have to hit F4 at the boot screen
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: don't feel too bad, many, many, many people are experiencing low graphics due to the X.Org update
<n8tuser> carrot9-> i dont think so, but you can make clean afterwards to clean up those spaces
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, and the low graphical mode is so perfect, I cant ever blame, really. But how to explain him that I am satisfied with it?
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: but the X.Org crash, I don't know
<carrot9> n8tuser: thanks. I'll try again. ^_^
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, see, this "low graphical mode" is so great, I am frank, really. What to do so that he starts automatically in it?
<n8tuser> sarana_monk-> explain him?  who is him?
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: y'know, since you did a distribution upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, you may be able to save the X.Org config file
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: honestly, i don't know, X.Org is so touchy
<corinth> Alright, so. I'm having trouble getting connected to my wifi network on my PC. I can view the available networks, but can't connect to them. Help?
<n8tuser> sarana_monk-> xorg.conf is generated (read the file itself)  via   # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<n8tuser> # values from the debconf database.
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, do you read what I write? The saved xorg.conf is empty
<outlaw1> corinth: have you tried sudo etc/init.d/networking restart
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: it's important, though, to know why it doesn't start right, i'm assuming you've checked /var/log for reasons for the initial crash?
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, Ubuntu doesnt care about any xorg.conf, it is different... :(
<n8tuser> corinth-> your own AP? or your neighbors? am having problem using my neighbors too :P
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get a new one
<corinth> n8tuser: Mine.
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: i'm talking about a file under a different extension, like xorg.conf.Dist-Upgrade-save or something like that
<binarymutant> a new one to edit*
<arrenlex> My neighbours put a password on theirs after a while :( jerks
<corinth> outlaw1: I'll try that.
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: no, if you actually put the file back, it will read it
<sleepy_cat_> can i get themes for ubuntu
<outlaw1> arrenlex: that's what aircrack-ng is for
<arrenlex> !theme | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: it just doesn't *need* it anymore
<sarana_monk> binarymutant, this I tried already two times. It configures only the keyboard. it doesnt work.
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: yeah but afterwards you'll have the file, so you can manually edit it
<nme> anyone noticed newly appeared hardy/intrepid desktop in the network which is flooding ARP packets to destination 00:00:00:00:00:00 ? (it seems to be caused by gnome networkmanager)
<corinth> outlaw1: Didn't work.
<outlaw1> car
<MTecknology> Is there any termianl type theme for firefox?
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: i agree w/ binarymutant, not on the point that, if you go back to using xorg.conf, then you can manually specify whatever you want, even the 'safe mode' settings you're currently using
<fallore> my firefox browser is missing the topmost bar which contains the title, maximize, minimize and close buttons. it won't let me resize it and when i have it in focus it is above the top and bottom panels. this may have happened when I switched to 1650x1080 (or whatever) resolution but i'm not sure. how can i fix this?
<sarana_monk> ok, Ill check the xorg files there
<ardchoille> sarana_monk: are you working with /etc/x11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf (notice the upper-case X) ? the latter is the correct file
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: *on the point that*
<outlaw1> corinth: apparently your pc picks it up if your showing networks. have you used iwconfig to see if you show wireless extension ?
<corinth> outlaw1: Let me try.
<sarana_monk> ardchoille, I am in the /etc/X11/xorg.file
<razorass> ๏̯͡๏﴿
<corinth> outlaw1: What should it show? It shows information for wlan0
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, the latest there is no insteresting info. In that xorg.conf file there is written : default, default, default (for everything)
<comp6> fallore: 1680x1050?
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: yea
<outlaw1> corinth: is that the only one, and what card are you using ?
<outlaw1> corinth: should show mac address, ip address, etc if connected and up and running
<Demios1> Hey, there are programs in which non-textbox text (such as menus and buttons) doesn't show for me, I read that I can use fusion icon to switch to metacity and that does help, but the text still doesn't show itself well, it's overlapping and some of it isn't readable, what more can I do?
<rdw200169> sarana_monk: there isn't another file in that directory under a similar name, like i mentioned, or is that the one you're referring to ?
<sarana_monk> rdw200169, I tried to make it work, so I did mv xorg.conf.backup (or like that) xorg.conf and restart - still didnt work
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: now under device put driver "ati" <- or whatever video driver and it should be great
<sarana_monk> binarymutant, ok, Ill try it ... brb
<corinth> outlaw1: It shows "no wireless extensions" for lo, eth0, and pan0. I'm using a Netgear WG111v3
<binarymutant> sarana_monk: if it doesn't work pastebin your xorg.conf so we can see it
<rdw200169> binarymutant: why not just restore the pre-upgrade xorg.conf?
<binarymutant> rdw200169: idk
<binarymutant> that works too :)
<outlaw1> corinth: try this , do a '' ifconfig wlan0 up '' ( without quotes) then the sudo etc/init.d/networking restart     again
<freetown> anybody know where ubuntu expects to find krb5.keytab?
<outlaw1> corinth: also do a '' lspci'' and see if it shows your card in the list somewhere
<aprilhare> hello: is there an application for ubuntu that supports Microsoft "HD Photo" images?
<binarymutant> what's the fridge?
<outlaw1> corinth: as long as it's a pci card ................if it's a usb do a '' lsusb'' and see if it shows it in that list
<rdw200169> freetown: i don't know a whole lot about kerberos, but you could start in the /etc/default directory, and see if there's a config file in there related to kerberos
<eseven73> freetown: 'locate krb5'  in a terminal
<freetown> k...
<freetown> thnx
<eseven73> yw
<corinth> I found it using lsusb
<corinth> I'll be back in a bit to continue, if you're here. Afk. :-/
<outlaw1> corinth: ok
<freetown> bah...nothing in /etc/default or from locate
<eseven73> freetown: i have it in /usr/lib/krb5 i believe
<ardchoille> freetown: what are you looking for?
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<eseven73> i dont know what it even is though lol
<freetown> ardchoille, where to put krb5.keytab
<freetown> ardchoille, apparently /etc ain't it
<eseven73> you might have to update the database freetown 'sudo updatedb'
<eseven73> then rerun locate
<Demios1> Hey, there are programs in which non-textbox text (such as menus and buttons) doesn't show for me, I read that I can use fusion icon to switch to metacity and that does help, but the text still doesn't show itself well, it's overlapping and some of it isn't readable, what more can I do?
<binarymutant> is "the fridge" another planet?
<ardchoille> Demios1: sounds like a problem with your gtk theme, have you tried switching themes and seeing if that solves it?
<Demios1> ardchoille: how do I change theme?
<ardchoille> Demios1: Syste, > Preferences > Appearance
<dft> evening fellow hapless techno weenies!
<aprilhare> he called me a weenie! get him!
<aprilhare> heh
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[Sarai]> Is there anyone here who is good with audio/sound drivers/Pulse Server?
<[Sarai]> I've been in here a few times with my problem and no one knows the answer yet but they say keep coming back, so...
<Murmader> hey can anyone help me get cdemu working with intrepid?
<sarana_monk> oooh people, it works!
<freetown> eseven73, there ain't a krb5.keytab in the debs
<gaintsura> hey all, is it safe to delete all linux kernel related items from synaptic that are older than the kernel I currently have installed?
<rww> gaintsura: yes
<gaintsura> thanks
<freetown> eseven73, or did you say you kept yours in /usr/lib/krb5?
<gaintsura> that includes the restricted modules and such too right nww?
<ardchoille> gaintsura: it's always a good idea to keep at least one previous kernel in case an update causes a problem
<fallore> my firefox browser is missing the topmost bar which contains the title, maximize, minimize and close buttons. it won't let me resize it and when i have it in focus it is above the top and bottom panels. this may have happened when I switched to 1650x1080 (or whatever) resolution but i'm not sure. how can i fix this?
<Finnish> Hmm, Evolution crashes EVERY time I check signatures from Edit -> Prefs and check automated signatures, and press OK? Anyone seen this?
<sarana_monk> In the command line I went to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe and change the "device" into value "ati". then i saved this file as xorg.conf and it restarted without any problem directly to GUI! thank you
<gaintsura> ardchoille: currently at 2.6.24-22, just upgraded today, smooth running, but I will keep that in mind
<eseven73> freetown: yeah im trying to find info bout it on google but so far all i see are stuff relating to Kadmin?
<binarymutant> gj sarana_monk
<dft> fallore: sounds like gnome-wm locked up
<rww> gaintsura: yeah. Just make sure you keep the latest version and whatever version you're using (uname -r). As ardchoille says, might be a good idea to keep one extra, too.
<sarana_monk> :-)
<dft> fallore: or whatever wm you are using
<eseven73> freetown: im not familiar with kadm5 or even what it does, so im probably no help sorry :(
<freetown> eseven73, no worries
<eseven73> just keep asking like every 5-10 mins, one of the pro's in here will help freetown  :)
<ardchoille> gaintsura: we never know what tomorrow's update might bring :)
<gaintsura> nww: would be a bit hard now, I have only enough space on my /boot for 2 kernels
<fallore> dft: do you still think so if all the other windows are fine and i've restarted X and my computer?
<gaintsura> this is all too true, matter of fact I had to re-run envyng after today's kernel update
<dft> fallore: maybe not after that being said
<fallore> dft: :/
<dft> fallore: I think I know what's up
<henke> has anybody managed to get skype recording working with pulseaudio?
<dft> fallore: alt left click on the window in question, you should get a move crosshair icon, drag the window down and to the left until you see the controls and the title bar
<fallore> dft: this doesn't work either :/
<dft> fallore: dude, you're killing me:)
<fallore> dft: i can assure you this sucks more for me lol
<eseven73> is it normal for a distro to update the kernel every day? or is this just unique to Ubuntu? Updates are nice , but they also break things just as easily, to the point where i refuse to update anymore.
<ardchoille> fallore: does alt+f8 allow you to resize the window?
<fallore> ardchoille: no
<Nrbelex> How do I change the setting which makes the workspace change when I scroll using my laptop's finger-pad?
<binarymutant> eseven73: when you live off debian unstable updates are regular
<ardchoille> fallore: What about alt+shift and choose resize?
<ardchoille> fallore: sorry, alt+space
<fallore> ardchoille: this doens't work either. it refuses to budge
<Demios1> ardchoille: thanks, it's good now. is there a way to re-install the other theme though?
<ardchoille> fallore: is this with all of your windows>
<ardchoille> ?
<fallore> ardchoille: only firefox, although other windows have been having issues with their title bar where the color gets messed up.
<chairman> hey guys
<Wicked> are there any other file indexing programs other then updatedb?
<eseven73> gotcha, binarymutant ok i guess im just not in the "bleeding-edge software" crowd, to me, just as long as the darn thing works, im good with that :)
<ardchoille> Demios1: was it a theme yo downloaded? If so you might file a bug report with the theme author
<Guest82361> can someone help me uninstall oss so i can use also again
<ikonia> Guest82361: just install over the top
<ikonia> gu	 the instal
<binarymutant> eseven73: sounds like you need an LTS or debian stable :)
<ardchoille> fallore: that sounds like a problem with your window manager. Are you using compiz?
<r3dxp> how can i kill compiz?
<eseven73> im already on it :)
<fallore> ardchoille: let me check
<Demios1> ardchoille it's one that came as deafult in ubuntu
<eseven73> 8.04 binarymutant
<fallore> ardchoille: visual effects is set to normal, i don't know if that is a yes or no :/
<ikonia> eseven73: binarymutant ?
<Guest82361> ikonia: well i cant get my sound to work with also anymore and before it worked before i installed oss
<Ary4n> avion
<r3dxp> ?
<ikonia> eseven73: what do you mean by that
<ardchoille> Demios1: Hmm.. never seen that happen, but you can install any theme you want
<eseven73> 8.04=everything works :)   well for me anyways
<eseven73> hah ikonia ?
<ardchoille> !themes | Demios1
<ubottu> Demios1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eseven73> mean by what?
<r3dxp> i just stopped my X server because i have install 177.82 nvidia patch drver
<ardchoille> fallore: that means not using compiz
<ikonia> eseven73: what do you mean by 8.04 binary mutant ?
<binarymutant> ?
<eseven73> oh prolly a typo i meant to say binarymutant*
<Guest82361> ikonia: tyler@intel:~$ sudo dpkg -purge oss-linux
<Guest82361> [sudo] password for tyler:
<Guest82361> dpkg: unknown option -u
<gaintsura> another question... when I try to play video from any of my video programs (gstreamer, mplayer, totem, vlc) I get flashing on the video display, usually white and splitting from top right corner to bottom left flashing back and forth from one side to the other.. anyone have any ideas?
<r3dxp> e
<ikonia> eseven73: what do you mean by binarymutant 8.04 is not called binarymutant
<binarymutant> gaintsura: are you using compiz or 3d effects?
<gaintsura> compiz
<binarymutant> ikonia: my name is binarymutant
<eseven73> i know, it was a typo ikonia
<itai_michaelson> hi, can anyone tell me how to install nvidia drivers? i don't have xubuntu-desktop , only xfce4 on top of server install
<binarymutant> gaintsura: try turning it off and see if that helps
<eseven73> its late + this keyboard sucks, decent excuse?
<eseven73> ;)
<outlaw1> gaintsura: i get same thing while using compiz for some reason, havent figured it out yet
<gaintsura> if I disable it I lose the rest of my desktop functionality.
<ardchoille> !nvidia | itai_michaelson
<ubottu> itai_michaelson: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gaintsura> outlaw1: the odd thing is that video plays fine when its played from a browser
<youshaoyun> how to use gtmess
<binarymutant> gaintsura: lower res on the web
<Guest82361> why do i get this error? tyler@intel:~$ sudo dpkg -purge oss-linux
<Guest82361> [sudo] password for tyler:
<Guest82361> dpkg: unknown option -u
<gaintsura> hm
<fallore> ardchoille: does me not using compiz give you any hints?
<ikonia> binarymutant: ahh thank yoyu
<binarymutant> Guest82361: you need 2 hyphens like --purge maybe
<ardchoille> fallore: no, I was hoping the other way around
<fallore> ardchoille: bummer
<ardchoille> fallore: and I can't seem to find anything about your problem
<itai_michaelson> ardchoille, let me make sure i understand - i need to apt-get nvidia-glx (on intrepid), correct?
<rww> Guest82361: try sudo apt-get purge oss-linux
<erbi> how can i kill X server completely?
<youshaoyun> help me how to use gtmess ,version 0.94
<Guest82361> i wanna uninstall oss though
<erbi> yes thats what i need to do
<erbi> im trying to install 177.82
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: follow what that web page tells you, I did it differently so it's best to follow the docs
<erbi> when i run /bin/sh NVIDIA.pkg2.run, it says i have to close X server.. but i did
<rww> Guest82361: if you really want to use dpkg instead of apt-get (which is what you probably should use), try -P instead of -p.
<rww> -P instead of -purge **
<ardchoille> erbi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<itai_michaelson> ardchoille, they all seem to say System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, but i don't have that on xfce
<erbi> yeah i did that
<erbi> i think its because of my compiz daemon running
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: then you need to be in #xubuntu and find out their method
<erbi> how can i stop compiz ?
<itai_michaelson> ardchoille, ok thanks
<gaintsura> binarymutant, outlaw1: I remember fixing it some time ago, but I don't remember how
<Nrbelex> How do I change the setting which makes the workspace change when I scroll using my laptop's finger-pad?
<BlearyBram> hi, I've just upgraded into Intrepid on my Sony Vaio and now the display config doesn't work.  What is the best way to restore it into usable state (I'm now in low graphics atm).
<Guest82361> how do i turn these programs off or whatever.,.....Some applications are still using OSS - cannot unload
<Guest82361> 6392 /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2--oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory--oaf-ior-fd=26
<Guest82361> 6556 gnome-volume-control
<Guest82361> 6392 /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2--oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory--oaf-ior-fd=26
<Guest82361> 6556 gnome-volume-control
<FloodBot3> Guest82361: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest82361> sorry pastebin
<BlearyBram> should I install restricted modules from ATi?
<outlaw1> gaintsura: yeah, mine isnt at top of my priority list since i'm not using compiz effects everyday. just to show of sometimes.
<fallore> my firefox browser is missing the topmost bar which contains the title, maximize, minimize and close buttons. it won't let me resize it and when i have it in focus it is above the top and bottom panels. this may have happened when I switched to 1650x1080 (or whatever) resolution but i'm not sure. how can i fix this?
<binarymutant> BlearyBram: no, it's not free (as in freedom) :)
<BlearyBram> binarymutant: indeed, so what should I do? vesa is not working.
<BlearyBram> :P
<gaintsura> I use compiz effects all the time (multiple sleek workspaces are good for me) however I dislike having to go into windows to watch a movie, my sound app is messed up on there
<Nrbelex> Guest82361, use the system monitor
<BlearyBram> I don't care about libre at this stage, I care about usability
<binarymutant> BlearyBram: use the ati driver instead idk, I use the ones from ati, since I hate freedom :)
<ikonia> Guest82361: dpkg -purge is not an option apt-get purge is
<BlearyBram> binarymutant: the panel is so big that I can't click. :P
<ikonia> erbiyou no longer have X windows running
<binarymutant> BlearyBram: lol that's terrible, ya I would definitly go with a better driver than vesa
<BlearyBram> binarymutant: well, I can't even use vesa at the moment: I could back in Hardy days (or was it i810?)
<chairman> can i use debian on here?
<paul68> hi I have an ipod and I can use it in ubuntu, another thing is that when you use Itunes it is automaticly checks for updates on the ipod is there a program in ubuntu that does the same?
<binarymutant> BlearyBram: that's weird you cant use vesa. Vesa and ati should work for you :/
 * gaintsura w00ts
<ikonia> erbi you have no x server running now?
<BlearyBram> binarymutant: I found it weird too!
<BlearyBram> it's a rather old machine
<xyxxl> BlearyBram, have you tried creating a new default xorg.conf by using the one that 'X -configure' creates? That's gotten things to "just work" for me a few times
<ikonia> paul68: hardware updates can only be done through itunes
<BlearyBram> oh yeah, I forgot that commend.
<paul68> ikonia: thanks
<gaintsura> outlaw1, binarymutant: with gmplayer you can go to preferences and select the video mode XImage/Shm and it fixed it!
<binarymutant> gaintsura: that's cool, I have no idea what Ximage/Shm is though
<BlearyBram> right, brb
<Finnish> I can't view youtube-videos, they just don't play
<binarymutant> Finnish: you got flash installed?
<Finnish> binarymutant: Yeah
<gaintsura> binarymutant: open up gmplayer, go to preferences, then video tab, select (in the select box) the one that says XImage/Scm (though after this I had to change my audio driver for gmplayer as well)
<binarymutant> Finnish: you can use youtube-dl and play them in mplayer, but if flash is installed, correctly, it should work ://
<Finnish> Yeah, flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<binarymutant> no clue, srry Finnish
<binarymutant> youtube-dl is a good tool though :)
<five_> hello
<xLnc`> anyone who can help me?
<adam7> !ask  | xLnc`
<ubottu> xLnc`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<five_> i cant open my source list, just re installed 8.10 and its giving me permission denied
<five_> tried sudo -s
<xLnc`> Im trying to installing Ubuntu, Im using Wubi and have Iso image of Ubuntu 8.10. I run the Wubi and it starts downloading the data from Internet instead of using the Iso image.
<xLnc`> what should i do?
<freetown> eseven73, man klist lists /etc/krb5.keytab as default location for file. i'm fine now, thanks
<binarymutant> xLnc`: is the file even there? try just a normal sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<xLnc`> Im on windows Xp.
<binarymutant> can't help with windows srry :/
<ikonia> xLnc`: wubi downloads from the intenet, not an iso
<ikonia> xLnc`: an iso is compressed data, so it cant be used like that
<xLnc`> it worked at my 2nd pc :o
<azfira> CICI
<ikonia> oh reakky, are you %100
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> I meant really sorry
<xLnc`> no :)!
<Ian_Corne> xLnc`:
<Ian_Corne> run wubi from the iso
<xLnc`> I did that to.
<ikonia> xLnc`: your not sure ?
<Ian_Corne> i did it a week ago and worked for me
<xLnc`> Mounted the image and run the Wubi, Copied the iso and Wubi to the same folder...
<Ian_Corne> nono
<xLnc`> ikonia, im sure.
<Ian_Corne> you have to run wubi from the iso
<Ian_Corne> so go to your mountpoint
<Ian_Corne> your virtual drive
<xyxxl> wubi will only work with the desktop iso if its in the same dir as the wubi exe
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me some good movie players
<ikonia> DarkKnight: mplayer, totem, vlc etc etc
<xyxxl> make sure its not the alternative iso
<azfira> VGH  DYIDYTYUDTY
<azfira> JKLGUIOU,
<ikonia> DarkKnight: look on the ubuntu "new user" info and pick the software you want
<FloodBot3> azfira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xLnc`> I downloaded it from ubuntu.com.
<azfira> GUIFYID
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> mount it, go to the drive
<Ian_Corne> and click wubi in the mounted directory
<xyxxl> The wubi FAQ even says to just put the ISO in the same folder as wubi.exe and run it.
<Ian_Corne> yeah i didn't try that yet
<gaintsura> how can I clear my outgoing sendmail queue?
<xLnc`> ok, im trying the mounted-one again.
<Ian_Corne> i gotta go now, cya
<xLnc`> calculating checksums..
<MonthOLDpickle> hey guys
<xLnc`> its again downloading the data.
<xyxxl> are you trying to use the ISO for the 64-bit version? It might be lookging for the 32bit one?
<ikonia> xyxxl: I don't understand how it can use the iso as the repos on the disk will be in squash fs format
<xLnc`> its 32 bit.
<ikonia> xyxxl: I could only see this possible working with the alternative cd
<xyxxl> ikaros, http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php then why would the wubi faq tell you to do so?
<ikonia> xyxxl: no idea, I can't sese how it would work though
<Ayabara> I move a laptop with a 1400x1050 display between docking stations at home and at work. At home I have a secondary display of 1680x1050, and at work one of 1600x1200. I have ati graphics. (How) can I make an xorg.conf that will work out in both these cases?
<binarymutant> Ayabara: you can add another monitor in your xorg.conf, if that's what you mean
<corinth> Alright, I'm back To reiterate:
<corinth> Alright, so. I'm having trouble getting connected to my wifi network on my PC. I can view the available networks, but can't connect to them. Help?
<binarymutant> corinth: how can you view them?
<corinth> Using the networkmanager applet, binarymutant.
<corinth> I can see their signal strength, but I can't connect.
<binarymutant> corinth: in a terminal you can type iwconfig <device, like eth0> essid "<essid name>" enc on key s:<whatever key is>
<Thierry> Hello
<binarymutant> corinth: and if there's no errors or anything then just run sudo dhclient
<BlearyBram> binarymutant: X -configure doesn't even attempt to work!
<binarymutant> BlearyBram: I didn't know X had that option
<ikonia> corinth: 1.) what network card model are you using 2.) drop all security on your wirless lan and try to connect that way first
<BlearyBram> binarymutant: ah, it was someone else, but I can't recall his name
<binarymutant> BlearyBram: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> binarymutant: that wont work as xorg is now dynamic, only defined sections will be changed
<BlearyBram> binarymutant: I'm actually doing that in runlevel one (recivery mode)
<Ayabara> binarymutant: what I mean is that http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4f52443e works well on my 1680x1050, and I want to modify it so it works with 1600x1200 as well
<binarymutant> ikonia: but it gets a skel
<ikonia> binarymutant: gets s skel ?
<corinth> ikonia: I'm using a netgear wg111v3. How do I drop the security?
<ikonia> corinth: is that a usb card
<binarymutant> ikonia: it gets a skeleton xorg.conf
<ikonia> binarymutant: just removing xorg.conf will re-create a new one on the next reboot
<corinth> ikonia: Yes.
<binarymutant> ikonia: didn't know that
<ikonia> corinth: ugh, before progressing further I'd check what features are supported under linux
<corinth> ikonia: I've used this card under Linux before, just fine. Under Ubuntu, even.
<ikonia> corinth: so what exactly is the probem, what happenhen you try to connect
<corinth> I try to connect to it, it looks like it might be connecting, then it is back to the beginning. Not being connected, I mean.
<ikonia> corinth: the most common cause for that behaviour is the card not being offered an IP address via the dhcp server
<binarymutant> Ayabara: well what if you used a resolution that works on both? like 1024x768 or what not?
<comp6> 1650x1080 vs 1680x1050 ?
<corinth> I'm now trying to use ndisgtk to configure it using the windows driver. I installed the driver, it says the hardware is present, but when I click Configure Network, it says "Could not find a network configuration tool".
<mib_ik3qnigy> Hey
<mib_ik3qnigy> I went to gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mib_ik3qnigy> I am tryign to cahgne toe boot default from ubuntu to windows
<mib_ik3qnigy> and I can't figure out what to change
<sparq__> Is there a way to make files in a folder automatically change file permissions when they are placed into a folder?
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: there's a default option, change it to your windows partition I guess
<mib_ik3qnigy> Yea trying to find it
<mib_ik3qnigy> I can't for the life of me
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: should be line 14;  default     0
<xyxxl> the number is the order they show in the list near the end
<mib_ik3qnigy> okay see the default     0
<mib_ik3qnigy> change to default    saved
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: if you change it to 1 it's the second entry, 2 is the third entry, and so forth
<mib_ik3qnigy> than scroll too bottom very end where it says windows and put default   0
<BlearyBram> xyxxl: X -configure didn't work, it simply froze.
<xyxxl> strange
<Thierry>  hello fans of Linux news
<bullgard4> TunaPie called Audacious. Under the column headline 'Now Playing' TunePie shows for a particular highlighted stream: 'Johann Sebastian Bach -Suite No.02 in B minor." But Audiacious displays: "Richard Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer." And Audiacious plays it. Why does Tunapie not update its 'Now Playing' content?
<mib_ik3qnigy> I don't see where the others other to change the order...
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: what entry number is your windows partition? if it's the 4th one you need to put default 3
<mib_ik3qnigy> its around line 156???
<mib_ik3qnigy> Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: pastebin it and let me see
<mib_ik3qnigy> how do you pastebin lol
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: pastebin.com, and copy paste
<mib_ik3qnigy> http://pastebin.com/m560233dc
<mylisto> quick question
<revilodraw> hi, i want to use this command 'mplayer -dumpaudio [name of file].flv' in order to extract the audio from a .flv file, but when i enter this in the terminal i am told 'file not found' - do i need to cd to the file/folder, and if so, how?
<mylisto> trying to edit a conf file...
<mylisto> but I don't have permission?
<gavi> how can i find out the size of a directoy and all the contents inside via terminal
<mylisto> How do I get permission (become root)?
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: change default 0 to default 3
<Thierry> ?
<Thierry> ??
<hateball> !sudo | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dnyy> mylisto: sudo
<gavi> mylisto, chmod
<DarkKnight> ikonia; any good music players??
<gaintsura> revilodraw: try placing the path with the filename to the command
<revilodraw> mylisto: alt f2, 'gksudo nautilus'
<mib_ik3qnigy> on line 14, change 0 to 3?
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: yeah, but it might be 4 since there is an empty one.
<revilodraw> gaintsura; at the beginning of the command>
<binarymutant> mib_ik3qnigy: but try 3 first
<corinth> It looks like my wifi connection gets stuck on "Requesting a network address from the wireless network [my network]
<bullgard4> revilodraw: input the whole path of the file.
<gavi> size of a directory and all contents inside? (via terminal)
<xyxxl> gavi, du -chs dir
<revilodraw> bullgard4: ooohhh  ok
<mib_ik3qnigy> okay I am updating, will reboot after thats done.
<gavi> xyxxl, thanx
<xLnc`> xyxxxl.
<mib_ik3qnigy> Also..how do I enable two monitors? The restircted nvidia driver is enabled..
<gaintsura> revilodraw: no... like mplayer --dumpaudio /path/to/file/filename.flv
<mib_ik3qnigy> or activated like it says it is
<hateball> mib_ik3qnigy⡶ install nvidia-settings and run it
<corinth> After it hangs for a bit, it asks me for the authentication again. Funny thing is, I click "show key" to see what it has saved (because the key looks entirely too long), and it has something completely different. Is that just an encrypted version of my wep key, or something?
<xLnc`> the problem is.. that my office system required 32 bit.. and i was trying the same at my home system. which is 64 bit.
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me any good music players??
<xLnc`> its the reason Wubi was always downloading a fresh copy for ut.
<hateball> DarkKnight⡶ I'm currently using Totem
<histo> IS there a way to trip xfix?
<mib_ik3qnigy> I see nvidia x server settings
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: audacious
<histo> I have a minimal install and need to configure kb and mouse for X but xorg.conf is gone now.
<corinth> DarkKnight: Banshee.
<DarkKnight> hateball, ardchoille, corinth; is that really good
<comp6> anyone know how to setup a openVPN
<corinth> DarkKnight: Banshee is awesome.
<hateball> histo⡶ It's not used by default, but you can always create one and fill it with the info needed
<xLnc`> the only thing im worried about now is AntiPoisner.
<xLnc`> my internet connection doesnt work without it.
<histo> hateball, well what is the default install of ubuntu using now to detect this stuff?
<hateball> DarkKnight⡶ Well right now, all I need the player to do is... play. So Totem is sufficient :)
<mib_ik3qnigy> its enabled but not working =(
<revilodraw> bullgard4 and gaintsura ; THANKS
<hateball> histo⡶ Xorg has autodetection these days
<DarkKnight> corinth; so will banshee play movies also well...
<gaintsura> yep...
<histo> hateball, not if you just install xserver-xorg-core aparently
<xLnc`> anyone here having any idea about anti poisner?
<xyxxl> I've had weird issues with Wubi in the past, too, it'd be nice it it gave an error telling you why its not using the iso
<corinth> DarkKnight: Yes.
<mib_ik3qnigy> says I can't save
<binarymutant> xLnc`: what anti poisner?
<mib_ik3qnigy> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<binarymutant> wahts*
<DarkKnight> i am trying to copy a video from a cd but only part of it is being copied....
<hateball> mib_ik3qnigy⡶ Some settings need to be changed as root, ie sudo
<Ayabara> Should my days of xorg.conf-editing be over? If I want to setup dual screen on my laptop with ati graphics, should I use ati's configuration tool?
<mylisto> anyone ever get an xbox to stream with ubuntu?
<mib_ik3qnigy> err I am really new..thats like UAC in vista isn't it
<xLnc`> binary : a AutoHotKey script
<arrenlex> Ayabara: What display driver? If it su[pports xrandr you would use that...
<hateball> !sudo | mib_ik3qnigy
<ubottu> mib_ik3qnigy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<snek> hey all, now running ubuntu on my work imac as well.. ubuntu > osx :)
<mib_ik3qnigy> do I do that in terminal
<xLnc`> binding set of IPs with some hard-coded mac addresses.
<rakoo> any HPmini user ? i'can't boot from my usb drive ine order to install ubuntu... ve tried every tuto found on Mr google but not a clue, doesn't work, after boot device menu it's freeze...
<xyxxl> mylisto, i've streamed to my PS3 from Ubuntu, I'd imagine the 360 isnt much different
<xLnc`> arp -s <IP>  <Mac-Address> - maybe
<mib_ik3qnigy> how do I get the nvidia settigns to work...
<DarkKnight> i am trying to copy a video from a cd but only part of it is being copied....can anyone help
<mib_ik3qnigy> !sudo I see
<Ayabara> arrenlex: I have one working xorg.conf that says driver=fglrx, and another working one that doesn't mention driver at all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo I see
<mylisto> did you have to use ushare xyxxl:
<mib_ik3qnigy>    !sudo what in terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phnom> mylisto: check out twonkymedia, I got it to work with my xbox
<xyxxl> mylisto, I'm checking the repos to see if I can remember what i was using
<sleepy_cat> I am only a human.. please dont think i m not intelligent :)
<hateball> mib_ik3qnigy⡶ Yes, you run that in a terminal. Or with the Alt+F2 launcher. Also, it helps if you adress your questions to me, cant see them otherwise :)
<Ayabara> arrenlex: it's a laptop with 1400x1050 that I use on docking stations with 1680x1050 and 1600x1200. I want my system to automatically find out which one and set the resolution accordingly
<xLnc`> anyone here knows about a good starting guide for ubuntu?
<arrenlex> Ayabara: Ah, that's beyond what I've done... sorry.
<mib_ik3qnigy> hateball, what else do I type after !sudo
<arrenlex> !dualhead | Ayabara, this might be useful:
<ubottu> Ayabara, this might be useful:: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Ayabara> arrenlex: thanks
<hateball> mib_ik3qnigy⡶ You type "sudo <command>" In this case nvidia-settings. Be sure to read up about rights tho, dont just run as root in hopes of getting stuff to work
<mylisto> I'm in terminal
<hateball> mib_ik3qnigy⡶ Because that can be very dangerous
<mylisto> How do I become root?
<arrenlex> !root | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DarkKnight> i am trying to copy a video from a cd but only part of it is being copied....can anyone help
<fallore> pidgin randomly closes, no idea why, and i'm not running that facebook chat thing either. anyone got a clue? :/
<arrenlex> mylisto: Ugh, that was useless. Put sudo in front of your commands you want to run as root, and type your password.
<mylisto> I know what the root password is
<DigitalFiz> got a weird problem with ubuntu/samba/vista
<histo> Anyone know what tool ubuntu-desktop uses to detect kb and mouse for X?  I'm trying to install a minimal system with fluxbox
<mib_ik3qnigy> hateball I try !sudo nvidia-settings and I get app not found
<xyxxl> you can use root by doing 'sudo su -'
<Skryre> Im trying to install wine but keeping getting a long list of errors with connections, could anyone help?
<DigitalFiz> i think my ubuntu box is showing up as  "Unknown Device" in vista anyone else have this problem?
<skoef> xyxxl: sudo -i?
<hovis> Anyone know of a standard command to write th contents of the system clipboard to a file?
<hateball> mib_ik3qnigy⡶ that's because it's sudo and not !sudo
<hovis> or know where that clipboard is kept (if it's a file).
<hateball> mib_ik3qnigy⡶ !sudo is just a way to trigger a factoid here on IRC ;)
<xyxxl> skoef, one of the other many ways
<fallore> wow that !sudo command really messed people up lol
<mib_ik3qnigy> hateball /facepalm
<StormAtRest> I read a good article about nvidia drivers?
<StormAtRest> can i paste the link here?
<[RIP]Gallows> how do I make a emerald --replace run at start up
<StormAtRest> maybe it can be useful to hateball.
<mylisto> ah well
<mylisto> I'll do this later
<sparq__> I'm trying to set up acl but when I enter the command "sudo setfacl -dm g:torrents:rwx home/[username]/torrents" it comes up with an error what am i doing wrong?
<hateball> [RIP]Gallows⡶ You can put it in compizconfig-settings-manager
<[RIP]Gallows> ah yes
<[RIP]Gallows> thanks
<BlearyBram> just tried to installed the ATi installer, but it said that 'vcdk' non existent, what's that?
<blip-> hi all,  I'm using kernel 2.6.24.21-generic on ubuntu.   I installed the next .22 kernel but it won't boot.... it gets frozen on starting boot scripts rc.local.... I'm using the exact same lines in menu.lst as for the .21 kernel i'm on now.  (except for the number change)... this is the line:    kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-22-generic BOOT_IMAGE=linux-0 root=/dev/sda2 quiet splash ro i8042.nomux=1   \n  initrd
<blip-> (hd0,1)/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-22-generic    ... do you think the problem could be related to this ?    Thanks
<sparq__> I either get "setfacl: Option -m: Invalid argument near character 3
<sparq__> "
<blip-> using 8.04
<sparq__> or I'llegal operation
<mib_ik3qnigy> hateball /facepalm
<mib_ik3qnigy> hateball sorry for my noobness
<mib_ik3qnigy> hateball so separate x screen and I choose resolution..do I ahev to restart for it to work?
<mib_ik3qnigy> hateball I also saved it to the config
<FloodBot3> mib_ik3qnigy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hateball> mib_ik3qnigy⡶ You only need to restart X, a logout should do.
<hateball> !pm |  Skryre
<mib_ik3qnigy> ah okay
<ubottu> Skryre: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sparq__> I'm trying to set up acl but when I enter the command "sudo setfacl -dm g:torrents:rwx home/[username]/torrents" it comes up with an error what am i doing wrong?
<mib_ik3qnigy> You know a site that I can grab most commands needed to know in linux so I can print at work??
<f00fyf00f3rz> Hello world
<Skryre> Does anyone know what this means? W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<arrenlex> !apt | Skryre
<ubottu> Skryre: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<randomwalker> mib_ik3qnigy http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+command+line+cheat+sheet
<arrenlex> ugh, that was way less helpful than I thought.
<Feltan> hello everyone. Does anybody know if Kdenlive 0.7 will be included in Ubuntus repository or do i have to compile by myself. ?
<five_> anyone know how to change panel theme?
<DarkKnight> hey is there any tool to split videos
<hateball> DarkKnight⡶ Not sure, but avidemux might be able to do it
<Ebubekir_> #commochat
<Cope> Using hardy heron - firefox has crashed, and now when I try to start it I see the process, but it seems to be hanging indefinitely and won't start
<yinoneh> hi. anyone knows how to add edit the 'places' applet in main Gnome panel ? thanks in advance.
<Cope> iirc there's a lock file or something I can remove? or is there another way?
<bkr> #commochat
<hateball> yinoneh⡶ are you looking to add items?
<yinoneh> Cope: start it through the command line
<Guest35045> hi. I want to test ubuntu but i have a problem
<Cope> yinoneh: i did
<Skryre> I tried to use sudo apt-get update and it seems like it worked most of the way down, but then at end I get a sizable list of erros all beginning with W
<Cope> yinoneh: it's hanging - not doing anything
<yinoneh> hateball: ys
<yinoneh> yes
<hateball> yinoneh⡶ You can open Nautilus, browse somewhere and bookmark it. Then it'll show up
<private_meta> hi there... can someone tell me why, without notice, the network manager symbol where i could change my ip address disappeared from my panel, as well as I'm not able to change my network settings from dhcp to manual IP since I've upgraded to ibex?
<smnab> I've noticed something strange, typing free or top in the terminal always shows more memory usage than gnome system monitor. Why does this happen?
<yinoneh> Cope: strace firefox
<paissad> hi everybody, i'm new here !
<hateball> !hi | paissad
<ubottu> paissad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest35045> there are two disributives of ubuntu:ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64
<paissad> that's the fisrt time i join an IRC chat  !
<Guest35045> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386
<yinoneh> hateball: thanks !
<Guest35045> and i don't know which of them should i to download
<DarkKnight> hateball; are you sure
<hateball> DarkKnight⡶ No, I started my sentance with "I'm not sure" for that particular reason ;)
<paissad> Guest35045, it depends on your pc config !
<Cope> what's the pasting guideline in this channel? is 4/5 lines ok, or pastebin preferred?
<Guest35045> my cpu is amd sempron.Which ubuntu i should to download?
<DigitalFiz> is there a proper way to update openoffice to 3.0 for ubuntu 8.10?
<BlearyBram> is it possible to downgrade back into Hardy if I've updated over the air?
<hateball> Guest35045⡶ i386
<BlearyBram> DigitalFiz: Err, I don't think they've packaged that yet unfortunately.
<hateball> DigitalFiz⡶ There's a PPA repo for it
<paissad> Guest35045, ok you are amd sempron, but you must also know what kind of cpu you have 32 bits ou 64 bits
<BlearyBram> hateball: I wonder why you're using ⡶?
<paissad> Guest35045, understand ?
<Cope> just that pastebin is a challenge, if my browser is broken :)
<DigitalFiz> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<hateball> BlearyBram⡶ Because I can
<DigitalFiz> think that was my answer
<BlearyBram> hateball: right…
<Guest35045> hm. i386 for amd semrpron? Its not only for intels?
<BlearyBram> anyway, is it possible to downgrade?
<Skryre> could anyone explain what
<Skryre>  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Skryre> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Skryre> means?
<FloodBot3> Skryre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<walker1> quit
<BlearyBram> Guest32660: I think that's because it's down to 386 architecture are actually being shared.
<Tita> Hi every body! I'm new here and I wanna ask some questions about ubuntu!
<snek> question: i am running CompizFusion now, anyone know which command is Super+Tab? I want to change it to the same as Alt+Tab but can't figure out what command it's calling..
<paissad> Guest35045, 32 bits must works well for you !
<Guest35045> hateball.you told to me?
<xyxxl> smnab, free and top are giving the 'total' as including buffers and cached memory, gnome-system-monitor is not
<Tyrath> what's the .bashrc for consoles?
<snek> Guest35045: i386 is generic for all x86 processors... works on any brand which can run windows.. to explain it in a simple way
<paissad> is our ip adress which is displayed in the chat ?
<smnab> xyxxl: so which one is more accurate?
<paissad> who know ?
<xyxxl> depends on your definition of RAM ussage :P
<jschall> my audio keeps totally crapping out on me, when i try to play something in rhythmbox it sits at 0:00 and there's no command line output.
<Scare|Working> Hi all
<jschall> 8.10
<Tyrath> actually don't worry
<hateball> jschall⡶ Do you have a site with flash open+
<paissad> nobody knows ? ........... i asked if it was our ip adresses which ares displayed on the chat !
<paissad> ??
<Tyrath> I just realised that I had to run source .bashrc from a console to get .bashrc to take effect
<jschall> hateball: i did, not atm though
<xyxxl> paissad, your ip address is displayed in the chat here
<hateball> jschall⡶ But there's still Firefox windows open?
<Tyrath> doing it in a terminal doesn't cut it
<jschall> hateball: none
<paissad> xyxxl, oh !
<hateball> jschall⡶ and you've restarted rhythmbox?
<paissad> xyxxl, is that a good thing ?
<paissad> i don't think so !
<jschall> hateball: yes, just did so, same issue, definitely NO firefox running at all
<hateball> !cloak | paissad
<ubottu> paissad: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<xyxxl> paissad, i dont think of it as a good or bad thing, your ip address isnt exactly a secret thing.
<hateball> jschall⡶ That sounds weird then. _something_ is obviously hogging the sound tho
<paissad> xyxxl, maybe, but it's safier not to display it !
<paissad> no ?
<hateball> jschall⡶ Firefox+Flash usually does it for me
<jschall> hateball: let me kill pidgin
<youshaoyun> any more terminal tools to introduce me?
<karooga> hi, I've upgraded from hardy to intrepid and now X doesn't work - gdm starts up but there is only rubbish shown on the screen.  Any ideas for what I can do to fix this?
<sonoblaise> HI!  I'm running Intrepid (wich I just discovered is still an Alpha release!)and I encounter some weird problems with DVDs and visualisation in RythmBox (and the symptom is the same so I guess it comes from the same bug/problem/error/thing)...  I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 with an ATI Mobility card and I use the native drivers from ubuntu because I cant get my screen res with the ati drivers...  When I load a DVD (with libcss2
<sonoblaise> installed and totem, gxine or VLC) or turn the visualisation on in RythmBox, the software just close without a word
<hateball> sonoblaise⡶ starting it from a terminal should give you the error output
<paissad> this chat is international ............. but does it have irc channel for only some country ? ...........; for example FRANCE
<paissad> ??
<hateball> !fr | paissad
<ubottu> paissad: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sonoblaise> hateball:  I already tried it... dont remember the output but it's pretty long
<paissad> ubottu, ok , thanks !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok , thanks !
<sonoblaise> hateball:  can it be compiz that create conflict??
<hateball> sonoblaise⡶ Well if you pastebin it, someone might be able to help :)
<potwak> how can i install the driver of my video card since the driver that i have is only running on windows?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys, I was thinking of backing up my dvd collection and was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on a suitable piece of software for ubuntu to do this?
<sonoblaise> hateball:  uh...  pardon my noobness... what is pastebin?
<hateball> oh207⡶ dvd::rip is pretty nice
<hateball> !pastebin | sonoblaise
<ubottu> sonoblaise: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BlearyBram> sonoblaise: how did you run intrepid in native drivers? I can't and it's constantly send me into low graphics mode, it said (EE) No devices detected.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: you talking to me?
<jschall> well, i'm just going to do the firefox padsp thing and see if it happens in the future, if it does i'll do further digging
<potwak> how can i install the driver of my video card since the driver that i have is only running on windows?
<hateball> ohletmeinnowgodd⡶ Yeah, tab complete failure :)
<Wartorn> Having issues with gphoto2, if i connect two cameras and i try to communicate with the non-default one using --port="usb05,18" for an example, it blatantly ignores it and just connects to the default one. is this a bug?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: ok, well when i make copies, will the menus also be copied or only the video?
<sonoblaise> BlearyBram:  don't really know... it just worked out of the "box"
<potwak> could anyone help me please?
<BlearyBram> sonoblaise: ok
<sonoblaise> BlearyBram:  I tried ATI drivers but deactivated it
<potwak> vega
<histo> This is driving me nuts. How do I get the keyboard and mouse working with a X on a minimal install?
<hateball> ohletmeinnowgodd⡶ are you looking to do 1:1 backups+
<hateball> ohletmeinnowgodd⡶ Because dvdrip... rips the video
<sonoblaise> hateball:  here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82874/
<monkeyw1> shi ma ?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: yes 1:1 backups
<potwak> i hope i will not be flamed for posting my question thrice. :)
<potwak> how can i install the driver of my video card since the driver that i have is only running on windows?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> potwak: i think you should check hardware manager
<hateball> ohletmeinnowgodd⡶ Well that could easily be done by just inserting the disc, rightclicking it and saving as an ISO image
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: lol i just downloaded dvdrip anyways
<ohletmeinnowgodd> lol
<potwak> i'm using VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
<hateball> ohletmeinnowgodd⡶ Well hat has it's uses as well so :)
<hateball> sonoblaise⡶ Afraid I've no idea. Keep in the channel tho, someone else might :)
<potwak> ohletmeinnowgodd: the graphics on ubunt are so large.
<potwak> ohletmeinnowgodd: i'm using VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
<trupheenix> is there a limit to how many terminals i can create
<trupheenix> now i get an error that couldn't create process when i click on the terminal icon :(
<trupheenix> why?
<karooga> Hi, how do I fix: "SIS: No matching Device section for instance" in X?  (I've just upgraded from hardy to intrepid).
<sonoblaise> here is the output from rythmbox when I activate visualisation : http://paste.ubuntu.com/82875/
<BlearyBram> karooga: ah, I ahve the similar problem
<potwak> could someone help me fix my problem?
<potwak> how can i install the driver of my video card since the driver that i have is only running on windows?
<karooga> BlearyBram: is it still a problem or have you fixed it?
<hateball> !patience | potwak
<ubottu> potwak: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<potwak> ok. i apologize. i'm just runnin out of time.
<BlearyBram> karooga: I've just updated and so I'm in the middle of the trouble too. :S
<Finnish> Is this video working for someone? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO6N8JoayPU I can see some youtube-videos, but this and many others, nada, no way
<karooga> BlearyBram: how many hours now? ;-)
<BlearyBram> karooga: about 2 hours
<BlearyBram> ?
<BlearyBram> and still looking for solution
<hateball> Finnish⡶ Working just fine on Intrepid
<BlearyBram> the latest ATi driver won't install.
<karooga> BlearyBram: I'm asking on #xorg but think everyone is away
<Finnish> hateball: Damn, I'm also on intrepid and no luck
<huwenfeng> ﻿ hi all, i wonder how does the rsync daemon 's pre-xfer exec works!  ﻿and the post-xfer exec    ﻿i just write a script that return -1 as the pre-xfer exec command, though the transfer did not occur, but the post-xfer exec still executed. any one know about this?
<bukuroshi> hello
<MonthOLDpickle> hateball, two screens is buggy isn't it? Its set at native resolution but it leaving a big blank area and yea...
<karooga> BlearyBram: do you also have SIS?
<BlearyBram> karooga: SIS?
 * BlearyBram checks
<XB23> hi guys when doing ls -l dir  what measurment is the filesize shown in kb mb gb?
<MonthOLDpickle> anybody knwo why now in my boot menu linux generic and generic recovery mode is listed twice (memtest isn't and winows isn't) I had one before but after changing defaul 0 to a different number - trying 5 now) its like that
<BlearyBram> don't think so, not now anyway
<xyxxl> XB23, kb
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: well i tried the right click thing and save as iso...but it ended up "completing" witthin seconds after i hit "copy"...looking at the "image" file...its tooo small to be a dvd copy...
<XB23> ta
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball:  i mean were talking 8g-<1mb
<huwenfeng> XB23: ls -lh
<hateball> ohletmeinnowgodd⡶ That's odd... hmmm not sure what would cause it. Does the DVD itself play?
<ompaul> XB23, you can do ls -lh to get it more humanly readable
<potwak> feels my luck run away from me today. :)
<mchelen1> MonthOLDpickle, take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst or copy it to pastebin and post the link
<potwak> :|
<XB23> ah
<XB23> ty
<ompaul> XB23, and it is bytes that it is in
<sonoblaise> anybody encountered problems wit intrepid while trying to read video DVDs??
<ompaul> !dvd | sonoblaise
<ubottu> sonoblaise: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: yeah it works fine, im playing it on totem
<MonthOLDpickle> http://pastebin.com/m91884bb
<MonthOLDpickle> mchelen1 http://pastebin.com/m91884bb
<private_meta> heya... can anyone tell me how i can set up mysql to start automatically at system boot?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: though i cant use the controls(ff,rw next chapter etc)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ill try brasero
<MonthOLDpickle> I see actual copies of the same thign sin the menu.lst
<hzl> hello world
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: ok its looking like its doing some legitimate ripping now
<mchelen1> MonthOLDpickle, those are just different kernel versions, usually the system will keep a couple around in case the new one doesn't work you can pick the last version to load
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hateball: maybe its encrypoted?
<karooga> ﻿BlearyBram: the video chip - silicon integrated systems
<histo> Anyone know how I can get my keyboard and touchpad detected by X on my laptop?  If you install xserver-xorg it doesn't detect them when your startx; however, if I install the ubuntu-desktop package it installs something that makes X work with them. I don't want to install ubuntu-desktop and gnome though.
<MonthOLDpickle> mchelen1 I am trying to make windows default for time out boot. Instead of linux. I've tried 3 and 4..try 5?
<BlearyBram> karooga: not very sure, was ATi SIS?
<will__> How would I set up my external USB wifi card to load/mount/whatever automatically after I reboot
<will__> I have to unplug and replug it at present, which is a problem
<mchelen1> MonthOLDpickle, oh ok you want to change which is loaded by default? install grubeditor and it will let you change those options
<pakus> Hiya, I'm trying to mount a "remote desktop server". Has anyone configured one?
<xyxxl> MonthOLDpickle, it looks like it would be 6 on your machine.
<private_meta> !update-rc.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc.d
<private_meta> hmm
<MonthOLDpickle> Also guys having display issues
<MonthOLDpickle> I have the nvidia drivers
<MonthOLDpickle> and I changed it to enable both monitors yet my second even though it says its on 1900X 1200 its not using the full monitor and when stuff pops up there is all blurry
<histo> MonthOLDpickle, did you use the hardware manager to install restrcited drivers?
<nbeebo> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<MonthOLDpickle> histo Yes its activated. I used sudo nvidia-settings too
<histo> MonthOLDpickle, well what sort of issues are you having then?
<xyxxl> MonthOLDpickle, when you're trying to use 1920x1200 does it show up blurry and shifted to the side?
<MonthOLDpickle> histo it even tells me the names of the two monitors..I want it like my windows setup with extended desktop
<xyxxl> also, is your monitor HDMI?
<MonthOLDpickle> xyxxl Yes
<nbeebo> trying to install e17 then this cames up: "E17 DEPENDS: libasound2 (>1.0.16) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 is to be installed"
<MonthOLDpickle> xyxxl not HDMI
<sonoblaise> if I deactivate compiz, will I have to redo my setup if I turn it on again??
<MonthOLDpickle> xyxxl but yes its shifted to the side. And blurry
<xyxxl> I had the same problem using the NVIDIA drivers
<MonthOLDpickle> did you fix it?
<xyxxl> Its a problem with the nvidia drivers reading the EDID values from the monitor incorrectly
<xyxxl> and no, I never found a fix for it :P
<MonthOLDpickle> bah
<MonthOLDpickle> I don't liek how it shows on my farther monitor >.>
<MonthOLDpickle> brb
<histo> MonthOLDpickle, install nvidia-settings package and use that.
<xyxxl> if you check the nvidia control applet thing, your monitor might be showing up as a TV... some people have reported success by being able to manually change it to a monitor
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<histo> wtf this mini.iso is taking for ever. Its not even downloading.
<ActionParsnip> histo: what method are you using?
<histo> ActionParsnip, i'm just trying to install a console based system on a virtual machine its just horribly slow.
<ActionParsnip> histo: how are you downloading the iso?
<histo> ActionParsnip, the mini.iso is already downlaoded
<histo> Anyone know how I can get my keyboard and touchpad detected by X on my laptop?  If you install xserver-xorg it doesn't detect them when your startx; however, if I install the ubuntu-desktop package it installs something that makes X work with them. I don't want to install ubuntu-desktop and gnome though.
<will__> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> will__: wassup?
<will__> I have an external USB wifi card that I use to connect to my WLAN. I'd like it to automatically be recognised when I boot this machine - but I don't know how
<xyxxl> histo, have you tried the xorg.conf that  'X -confgure' generates?
<histo> ActionParsnip, looks like it was an issue with the setup of the virtual machine selecting what type of OS was going to be installed.
<will__> At the moment I have to unplug and replug it, which involves pulling out my desk and so on ;)
<histo> xyxxl, intrepid has no xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> histo: mine does
<ActionParsnip> histo: makes my nvidia card work nice
<histo> ActionParsnip, its not actually using it though unless you change it. Stupid bullet proof X
<ActionParsnip> histo: yep I changed it. So it CAN have xorg.conf
<outlaw1> can i download and install all mozilla-plugins for the different players that i use or do i just have to choose 1 to use and stick with it ? thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> will__: run lsusb, you will get an identifier
<histo> xyxxl, nice
<histo> xyxxl, didn't know about this little app. Going to try that one.
<will__> ActionParsnip: Ok
<histo> xyxxl, I love you .
<xyxxl> lol
<histo> xyxxl, I've been pulling my hair out over this for some time.
<ActionParsnip> outlaw1: i'd just use 1, saves confusion
<azfira> dewi
<azfira> dewi
<histo> matter of fact 8 hours. I new there had to be a way to generate an xorg.conf
<azfira> dewi
<ActionParsnip> histo: i miss te gutsy xorg config app
<afancy> Hi, in Linux, how to caculate the time of executing a command ?
<outlaw1> ActionParsnip: ok  , thanks for reply. new to linux and wasnt sure but thought it might cause some conflicts down the road possibly. thanks again
<tarzeau> afancy: time command
 * pakus is away: Gone away for now.
<histo> ActionParsnip, well X -configure makes a nice one.
<ActionParsnip> histo: i just use one from my backup
<histo> Yeah this mini.iso just stops when downloading packages at random times.
<will__> ActionParsnip: What do I do with the id?
<afancy> tarzeau: I got three output: real    0m0.008s user    0m0.004s
<afancy> tarzeau: which one
<ActionParsnip> will__: websearch my friend, websearch
<afancy> tarzeau: another is sys
<afancy> tarzeau: sys     0m0.004s
<afancy> tarzeau: which one should i select?
<will__> ActionParsnip: USB devices are *supposed* to be recognised when Linux boots?
<tarzeau> afancy: which one do you want?
<ActionParsnip> will__: well yeah its recognised, you may not have the right driver for it though
<tarzeau> afancy: can you read what the meaning of them is?
<will__> ActionParsnip: Oh! It connects fine - I'm using it right now
<ActionParsnip> will__: just like in windows, your system will see the device but have no idea how to use it until you install drivers
<ActionParsnip> will__: can you clarify your issue then please
<afancy> tarzeau: I just want the total executing time
<azfira> dewi
<will__> My USB wifi device, which works perfectly, is not recognised after I reboot *until* I unplug it and plug it back in
<tarzeau> afancy: then it's called total?
<tarzeau> afancy: err real
<tarzeau> afancy: well depends on the system and shell probably
<ActionParsnip> will__: hmm, weird
<ActionParsnip> will__: let me websearch
<Abracadabra> Hi
<azfira> dewi
<azfira> jamela
<Abracadabra> how can I change the language keyb from the CLI
<Abracadabra> ?
<azfira> dewi
<azfira> gdfghfgh
<XB23> how many megabits are in a gigabyte?
<ActionParsnip> will__: whats the output of: lsmod | grep -i usb
<Hikefu> 1000
<Abracadabra> 1024
<Hikefu> oops
<Hikefu> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> 1073741824
<XB23> so is 6.50MBPS a good speed to download at?
<arkygeek> hi.  kubuntu 8.1 fresh install, did a few updates, on reboot, the login window won't appear (just background).  from tty1, top shows that kdm_greet is using 100% of CPU ...  any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> XB23: oh yes :D
<XB23> kk cool
<will__> ActionParsnip: I appreciate the help. I've been summoned to bed - will get back to this later
<ActionParsnip> XB23: wait, mega bits in a gig
<ActionParsnip> XB23: http://www.unitconversion.org/data-storage/megabits-to-gigabytes-conversion.html
<ActionParsnip> will__: np man
<ActionParsnip> will__: little note
<ActionParsnip> will__: you could try remodprobing those modules once you get logged in
<will__> ActionParsnip: pastie.org/334744
<will__> ActionParsnip: Manually, or through init.d?
<ActionParsnip> will__: lil script
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me any good tools that can be eaily used to trim videos
<will__> ActionParsnip: I can work out the script myself. Where would be the best place to put it so it runs on boot?
<histo> anyone having issues with the archives right now?
<ActionParsnip> will__: i meant put the script in your gnome startup lot
<will__> ActionParsnip: Where are those stored?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<anonypus> How come the ubuntu zlib has t he gzopen64 symbol, but the vanilla zlib does not? This seems odd to me, as the vanilla libxml2 want this symbol. Maybe I'm missing something in the build process of one of the libs? (p.s. I can't accept linking with the native zlib of ubuntu(
<azfira> gfdhg
<ActionParsnip> will__: just put the script someplace (like ~/) and add it to startup ;)
<will__> ActionParsnip: Ok. How would I make my script run as root?
<ardchoille> ~/bin is good for that
<adv> anyone can help me with openarena?
<will__> Does Gnome run them as root automatically, or do I need to sudo somehow?
<adv> i am on a lan and i create a server but the other pc doesnt find any servers under local ...
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me any good tools that can be eaily used to trim videos
<will__> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> will__: i'd put it in /usr/bin
<adv> does ubuntu have firewall on by default?
<will__> ActionParsnip: /usr/bin/initwifi or somesuch and it'll run at login as root?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | adv
<ubottu> adv: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vq> hai
<ardchoille> adv: it has one but it's empty
<Juliada> adv: no, but you can check iptables
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me any good tools that can be eaily used to trim videos
<ActionParsnip> will__: yeah that should do it, i'd put sudo in the script
<will__> ActionParsnip: Is there someone I can put it that means it'll get fired before Gnome starts? I'd like to have it run even if boot into a CLI
<will__> Somewhere
<ActionParsnip> Juliada: it has iptables but its not configured but one is installed
<ActionParsnip> will__: hmm, not sure there
<crekarasu> how can i uninstall openssh-server ?
<ActionParsnip> will__: you could always manually fire it
<will__> ActionParsnip: I'll look it up tomorrow. Thank you very much
<will__> ActionParsnip: I could. Kind of annoying, though
<Juliada> ActionParsnip: I just wabted to say that ))
<ActionParsnip> crekarasu: sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> will__: yeah true, look into how you can get it to fire
<Bleupomme> I have a very curious situation with ubuntu server and a DELL server. I have connection problems to the server. When I type ifconfig on the console it displays a MAC address of the type aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:d6. but when I type arp -a on a client it displays a mac address of type aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:d3 for the IP of the server. Could anyone tell me what is going on?
<adv> can anyone recommend some games?
<ardchoille> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nbeebo> play windows game imo lol
<ActionParsnip> adv: frets on fire, doom 3, urban terror,
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me any good tools that can be eaily used to trim videos
<xyxxl> tux racer!
<ActionParsnip> adv: tux racing
<xyxxl> *cough*
<Juliada> adv: you can play many games under wine
<ActionParsnip> adv: if you websearch for loki installer you can find games that have a special installer so they run native
<ActionParsnip> adv: ID software kicked out one for doom3, fun :D
<ActionParsnip> adv: games run sweet in linux
<chilli0> hi all
<chilli0> i went to the Vitual box website and downlaod it for ubuntu 8.10,
<chilli0> what do i do now?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me any good tools that can be eaily used to trim videos
<adv> ActionParsnip: is it free?
<ActionParsnip> adv: is what free?
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: avidemux is one option
<adv> ActionParsnip: doom3
<ActionParsnip> adv: the installing app is, the game isnt
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; is it easy to use
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: not used it but i know of it
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i c....any idea how to use it
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; how about kino
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: im sure theres guides around the place
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: its not something i do, but kino is another option
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; okk
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: maybe someone else uses it, or try here later
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; thankq
<ActionParsnip> wb chilli0
<chilli0> thanks
<chilli0> how do i open vitual box in 8.10?
<chilli0> its not in tools
<joaopinto> chilli0, did you install it ?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: virtualbox is the command in terminal
<DIFH-iceroot> chilli0: open the terminal and type Virt and then tab
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: make sure you are a member of vboxusers
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  why?
<Jerusalem420> for about the last week, my computer has been freezing up and requiring reboot. i'm running gutsy. i was wondering if there are known issues or if its just something that's happened to my computer.
<joaopinto> virtualbox does provide a menu action
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: or vbox won't run
<chilli0> ok this is what i have done
<rv> salut
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: well if he cant find it, cli will run it :)
<chilli0> i installed vbox via  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.0
<chilli0>  , now what should i do now?
<chilli0> when i did virt i got
<chilli0> chilli@Prodigy:~$ Virt
<chilli0> bash: Virt: command not found
<Jerusalem420> anyone?
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, sure, but the icon is on system tools, if he can't find it, the app is not installed :)
<DIFH-iceroot> chilli0: tab
<chilli0> DIFH-iceroot:  ok
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: sudo adduser <your user name> vboxusers
<Jerusalem420> ok. i'll try again another time. peace all
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: well he said he's installed it with apt-get so it must be in
<chilli0> thanks DIFH-iceroot
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you can tab complete commands and file names in linux/bsd just like names in here
<chilli0> cool
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: also handles spaces in filenames too :D
<joaopinto> chilli0, what happens when you run "VirtualBox" on the terminal ?
<chilli0> i got it working all
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: sweet
<adv> is there a game like street fighter?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: dont forget to set the correct OS when you create the box so you get the right guest additions
<ikonia> adv not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> adv: if you want games, a console or windows is a better option
<ActionParsnip> adv: you could emulate if you own the original cartridge
<chilli0> i added it
<adv> no i want smth like it but more modern
<adv> all i can find is FPS
<ikonia> adv: games are limited on linux
<joaopinto> adv, fighting games are not very popular on linux
<DIFH-iceroot> ikonia: games like street fighter are limited on windows too
<adv> hm whatever else except fps
<adv> is there?
<adv> any
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot I didn't say they wheren't I suggested a console or windows for "games"
<joaopinto> adv, yes, a lot, RPG, Logic, etc
<joaopinto> adv, just check the games section on the package manager
<DIFH-iceroot> !games | adv
<ubottu> adv: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<adv> that is fun to play on LAN with friends?
<joaopinto> adv, Enemy Territory
<DIFH-iceroot> adv: left4dead
<joaopinto> DIFH-iceroot, that's a linux game ?
<DIFH-iceroot> joaopinto: wine runs it fine
<joaopinto> DIFH-iceroot, ah :P
<joaopinto> adv, there are also some nice worms clones, like hedgewars and wormux, I don't know about their lan support
<Paddy_EIRE> joachimATjku, adv yeah those have lan support
<Paddy_EIRE> adv, what sort of spec have you got?
<woodoo> hello
<adv> Paddy_EIRE: what do you mean?
<chanux_> woodoo, hello
<Paddy_EIRE> adv, hardware specs
<adv> Paddy_EIRE: pentium3 512ram
<g33k_gir1> i can't get firefox to launch from the applications menu -- I have to launch it from a terminal. any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> adv, some of these are excellent fun with a couple of friends in a lan :) http://www.playdeb.net/
<woodoo> you run it in terminal as root?
<Paddy_EIRE> adv, also this is becoming very popular lately http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<adv> Paddy_EIRE: thank you!
<Paddy_EIRE> sure no probs :)
<chanux_> g33k_gir1, can you get from Run application box? Alt-E2?
<g33k_gir1> chanux_:  yes
<chanux_> g33k_gir1, sorry, Alt-F2 and type in firefox.
<g33k_gir1> chanux_:  yeah, I figured thats what you meant :) yes it works that waty
<holst> hi! I have a problem with if-up.d/* scripts not being executed
<holst> under any circumstances
<joaopinto> it should work from the menu, it's executed the same way
<ikonia> holst what makes you think they are not
<holst> and I *NEED* this working
<holst> ikonia: I am 100% sure they are not
<ikonia> holst why ?
<holst> because one of my scripts should build openafs.ko
<chanux_> maybe the link is broken
<holst> and it doesnt
<woodoo> how to install QIP2005 with wine?
<ikonia> holst those scripts don't build any of those files
<cowbud> woodoo: check the wine site
<ikonia> holst I ask again, how do you know they are not being executed
<Paddy_EIRE> !wine | woodoo
<ubottu> woodoo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<cowbud> they probably have good instructions
<holst> ikonia: because If I throw out this damn NetworkManager it works
<woodoo> it's some error while installing
<cowbud> I wish there was a !doitprivate | Paddy
<cowbud> does the channel really need to see that spam all the time?
<ikonia> holst that doesn't prove they are not being executed
<g33k_gir1> i don't know if this helps -- but it didn't work in KDE either, and since synaptic/adept updated firefox to 3.0, I don't have the little FF icon in the menu either (just the blank generic program icon)
<Paddy_EIRE> cowbud, depends on your irc client
<Paddy_EIRE> I dont see it here
<cowbud> Paddy_EIRE: uhh if you say something in the channel I really hope my irc client shows me it
<holst> ikonia: OK so instead of being academic about it - how do we fix this problem?
<ikonia> holst well, I want to understand why your certain they are not being executed
<Paddy_EIRE> cowbud, heh.. why is that?
<ikonia> holst: as that may not be the problem
<joaopinto> g33k_gir1, your firefox launcher must be broken, you are not expected to have a generic, but the default one with the firefox icon
<holst> ikonia: I cannot observe that they are being executed - so I belive that they are not being executed
<cowbud> Paddy_EIRE: cause if you don't wnat everyone to see that is what privmsg is for
<chanux_> g33k_gir1, g33k_gir1 can you het Fx from that generic Icon?
<cowbud> Paddy_EIRE: how do you have xchat configured to not show you that? Through an extra script?
<ikonia> holst stick in a error debug line, like touch /var/tmp/_it_worked and test it ?
<Paddy_EIRE> cowbud, why are you telling me about pm's
<bimberi> !hi > cowbud
<ubottu> cowbud, please see my private message
<joaopinto> g33k_gir1, check that you have an /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop file
<bimberi> cowbud: is that what you mean?
<cowbud> bimberi: yep
<cowbud> way better
<g33k_gir1> chanux_: sorry, what?
<cowbud> except the fact that ubottu bot says please see my private message
<cowbud> to everyone..
<g33k_gir1> joaopinto: yes, I have a firefox.desktop
<cowbud> ikonia: btw good call on the debug line I was waiting for that suggestion
<bimberi> cowbud: it used to not do so, but that confused a lot of people too
<cowbud> bimberi: yeah I mean I can kinda see it, but it is also a bit unfortunate
<ikonia> cowbud where are the scripts kept, I can't see them on my ubuntu box
<joaopinto> and you don't get the regular icon on the Internet menu section ?
<cowbud> ikonia: /etc/network
<ikonia> cowbud: oops, not you, sorry, I meant that for holst
<mars__> hi
<ikonia> cowbud ahh, I'd not put the - make in the fine
<chanux_> g33k_gir1,can you fet Firefox from that generic Icon you mentioned before?
<ikonia> din
<ikonia> find
<cowbud> yeah gotcha :)
<mars__> i use ubuntu on a macbook (old white one -- not macbook pro). sometimes i have issues with the numblock.
<cowbud> does ubuntu even do ppc anymore?
<ikonia> community support
<mars__> when i use a keyboard everything works as expected, but if i forget to turn off the numblock and use my laptop in the train (no keyboard) i cannot type.
<cowbud> see and what did I do
<mars__> this is really annoying. anyone has a hint for me?
<cowbud>  .msg ubottu ppc :)
<cowbud> perfect
<g33k_gir1> chanux_: no, thats the item in the application menu -- I get a little window saying "starting firefox web browser" and then it quietly disappears
<mars__> cowbud: this is no ppc ;) its intel thus x386
<cowbud> mars__: im sure there is a command line to shut off numlock jus tset a cronjob for that :)
<cowbud> mars__: uh  if you have an old mac computer it is probably ppc ;)
<napnap> join #samba
<napnap> huhu
<napnap> so..bye
<mars__> no there is a new seris which is silver ;)
<mars__> cowbud: its just 1 year old ;)
<cowbud> huh interestnig
<cowbud> well at any rate my comment still stands :) set a cronjob :)
<ikonia> mars__ the silver ones are macbook pro's
<mars__> cowbud: i guess that will work
<ikonia> mars__: there are white/black intel ones, and white ppc ones also
<Paddy_EIRE> mars__, normally on PC anyway you can set the numlock key either on or off at boot time in the bios
<mars__> ikonia: no... please consult www.apple.com ;)
<ikonia> mars__ he said it was an "old" one
<ikonia> mars__: the new ones on that site are less then 4 months old
<holst> oh,
<kelen> BYE
<holst> so NetworkManager defines ADDRFAM as NetworkManger_
<holst> oh, oh!
<mars__> ikonia: yes i know i just wanted to point out i have an old (normal) macbook which is white. the new ones are silver
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, if its a year old then it certainly aint PPC
<holst> i didnt know that this was a IP protocol
<mars__> whatever i got the solution ;)
<holst> my misstake
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE I didn't say it was a ppc, I said there are intel and ppm versions,
<holst> fucking retartded shit this pockemon crap...
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, ppm?
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: ppc sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, ah.. colour wise
<mars__> for the log: there is a great package numlockx which can deactivate the numlockstatus with: numlockx off
<mars__> ;)
<cowbud> there ya go
<jtag> I'm looking for a diary program, and It's very nice if it can encode my texts. anybody know something?
<tensop-> Anyone here knowledgable with pam_mount?
<tensop-> getting this issue - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6335879&postcount=2
<Paddy_EIRE> jtag, a text editor and some encryption... gedit has a plugin for that as well
<chanux_> g33k_gir1, but still you can get it from CLI? weird.
<tensop-> Basicly, trying to mount an SMB share via pam_mount on logon, pam spams out saying "mount: special device stdhome does not exist" when running pam
<g33k_gir1> chanux_: i found the problem
<DJ_HaMsTa> im trying to patch mah wireless driver, everything fine untill i tried the make command, i get 2 errors
<DJ_HaMsTa> make: Entering an unknown directory
<DJ_HaMsTa> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-22-server/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<ikonia> DJ_HaMsTa your kernel is not called 2.6.24-22-server
<chanux_> g33k_gir1, why don't you share? :D
<DJ_HaMsTa> yes it is
<foloex> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> jtag, zim desktop wiki is very nice too... although I know its not specifically what you are looking for and I am unsure about encryption with zim
<g33k_gir1> chanux_: the menu command had ksystray (or something) in front of the path to FF. I just edited it to read /usr/bin/firefox and now it works, and I have the icon too. weird though, I tried that in KDE and it didn't work. glad I made the switch back to gnome
<foloex> does someone know how to manually mount a usb device by specifying its idproduct and idvendor ?
<jtag> Paddy_EIRE: zim is nice, but has no encryption.
<balle_> i need a temporary internet connection for my non-wireless labtop, can i just connect it through an ethernet cable to another wireless labtop?
<joaopinto> foloex, you mount devices based on their /dev/ naming, not on the ipdroducts/vendores
<Paddy_EIRE> jtag, what about encrypting the folder where Zim stored the files?
<Paddy_EIRE> *stores
<balle_> i need a temporary internet connection for my non-wireless labtop, can i just connect it through an ethernet cable another, wireless labtop?
<joaopinto> foloex, those id products/vendores are used by the kernel/drivers instead
<cowbud> he migh tmean uuid ;)
<cowbud> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cowbud> WHAT
<cowbud> powa!
<Paddy_EIRE> !ics | balle_
<ubottu> balle_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<chanux_> g33k_gir1, sounds like you have been using KDE & then installed Gnome, then there may be some clashes :)
<ikonia> balle_ no, you'll need a cross-overcable, and some for of connection sharing or proxy on the laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, cross over cable is not required
<cowbud> ikonia: you mean like NAT/ipforwarding?
<balle_> ikonia: thx
<cowbud> simple as two shakes
<balle_> Paddy: great thx i'll check it out
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: why doesn't he need a cross over ?
<ikonia> cowbud: that would work fine
<chanux_> g33k_gir1, I'm a KDE fan using gnome for now. lazy g33ks ;)
<DJones> Is anybody aware of a file converter which can convert open e-books (.opf filetype) into other formats
<\slash> hey guys whats a good dvd burning application ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, auto switching has been around for quite a number of years now... even the 360 does it
<joaopinto> !burning | \slash
<ubottu> \slash: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE my new laptop doesn't do it
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, and considering I have not required one to do the same thing
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, are you certain
<\slash> im on gnome
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: so laptop to lapt top direct connection your saying is picked up by auto switching
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: %105
<\slash> which do u guys recommend?
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, that is kinda like  standard now
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: laptop and desktop couldn't do it come to think of it, not tried it with any other kit
<luddite> how do i turn samba on for file sharing in gnome/8.10?
<chanux_> \slash, I personally like k3b, I've used brasero & it's good to go too.
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, ah... well thats odd...  my desktop and laptop both do it :/
<Paddy_EIRE> luddite, right click the directory you are looking to share and select share
<\slash> chanux im on gnome does that affect it?
<Paddy_EIRE> luddite, "sharing options" rather
<chanux_> \slash, do you any other KDE s/w now?
<DJones> \slash: I prefer k3b and use gnome, I don't have any problems with it
<chanux_> \slash, do you use any other KDE s/w now?
<\slash> no
<\slash> i doubt it
<g33k_gir1> chanux_: well, I absolutely couldn't stand KDE 4, and then I started having weird crashing issues (which I blamed on KDE, turns out it was faulty RAM), so I followed the instructions provided by !puregnome
<lodder> I installed freenx but after connecting a few times I get this error: Loop: PANIC! Call to bind failed for TCP port 5000. Error is 98 'Address already in use'. <-- how could this be solved?
<cowbud> lodder: was it already running?
<luddite> Paddy_EIRE - thanks - i did that- it says "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running."
<cowbud> ps auxww | grep <some process like nx>
<lodder> cowbud: yes it's running
<cowbud> lodder: are you connecting locally to a port that is exporting your local X?
<lodder> cowbud: any more ideas
<tarelerulz> What is the easyest way to share files between to ubuntu computers ?  I have router and they are connect ,but samba never seems to work.
<lodder> cowbud: how do you mean i have installed it and then use the client
<cowbud> lodder: it sounds like you are trying to connect to it within the session from that error
<lodder> the box i'm connecting to is a xen domU without screen
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, ftp/sftp/http
<cowbud> sftp baby
<lodder> well the error I get is when I connect
<bimberi> !info unison | tarelerulz
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 516 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<joaopinto> samba is for interoperability with windows
<cowbud> bimberi: isn't that just a gloried rsync?
<cowbud> +f
<cowbud> joakim-work: or mac or anything that uses samba..
<bimberi> cowbud: yes, but handles two-way sync quite nicely
<cowbud> joaopinto ^^
<cowbud> bimberi: hrmm
<hanyou> does anyone have time for a total ubuntu noob?
<cowbud> bimberi: makes me think of delta copy god what a nightmare to setup
<tarelerulz> Samba was good when I had windows ,but never seem to config it right.   The share tab  seem to make it easy ,but it never works.  What do you all use.
<joaopinto> !anyone | hanyou
<ubottu> hanyou: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cowbud> tarelerulz: it works great here..but if I don't have windows scp is a good alternative
<mib_iy9oz3> hello
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, do you want do to authenticated sharing or anonymous sharing ?
<hanyou> how can i accest yast?
<mib_iy9oz3> someone know where ubuntu log all boot messages?
<mib_iy9oz3> example:
<cowbud> hanyou: yast is for suse
<mib_iy9oz3> * running local boot scripts [ok]
<mib_iy9oz3> ecc..
<cowbud> mib_iy9oz3: /var/log/*
<joaopinto> hanyou, yast is a suse tool, there is no yast on ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> lodder, check out these results http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=52878017
<mib_iy9oz3> cowbud: what file ?
<cowbud> mib_iy9oz3: use grep
<mib_iy9oz3> cowbud: i dont found it.
<mib_iy9oz3> ·........
<cowbud> mib_iy9oz3: hwat are you trying to find out?
<joaopinto> hanyou, most settings on ubuntu are available from the System menu
<hanyou> then how do i install vga drivers on ubuntu..or rather how do i install anything on ubuntu?
<goldmetal> is
<mib_iy9oz3> cowbud: i'd like know where ubuntu save boot log.
<mib_iy9oz3> same
<mib_iy9oz3> * Staring periodic command sheduler crond [ok] ecc
<joaopinto> hanyou, Applications , Add/Remove
<tarelerulz> joaopinto , anonymous sharing  like I did with windows.  Just click on share fold and see the files copy them edit so on .  I hate loging in. It is just me getting at the files
<Paddy_EIRE> hanyou, you should research things a little more before coming in here for education.. this is a support channel
<cowbud> mib_iy9oz3: define boot log, like sysinit/upstart starting I don't htink it logs that
<joaopinto> not for the vga drivers, which are installed by default
<cowbud> mib_iy9oz3: you have daemon.log which shows daemons starting which is mostly what  upkeep does
<cowbud> but other than that..
<kidbuntu> having a problem.. i'm unable to mount my other harddisk but i can see them
<cowbud> upkeep/upstart
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, you can use anonymous ftp for that
<hanyou> i got this notification telling me that i need to install vga drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> !graphics | hanyou
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<cowbud> boomer
<pvh_sa> does anyone know of a "visual patch" utility? i.e. i've got a patch, and i'd like to see some illustration of what is going to be patched by this patch....
<hanyou> i can select it from a list, press activate and nothing seems to be happening
<cowbud> pvh_sa: meld baby
<cowbud> it's awesome
<Paddy_EIRE> hanyou, which card do you have?
<cowbud> !meld
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meld
<hanyou> 9600gt
<cowbud> for the birds you ubottu
<Paddy_EIRE> hanyou, just a moment
<cowbud> pvh_sa: apt-cache show meld
<mib_iy9oz3> so ?
<cowbud> mib_iy9oz3: you still have yet to really define what you want to know...I told you daemon.log but as far as "starting local scripts OK" ubuntu doesn't log that
<Paddy_EIRE> !nvidia | hanyou
<ubottu> hanyou: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cowbud> it is typically better if you ask what you want instead of try to ask the method that you are attempting to do what you want
<lodder> thx Paddy_EIRE
<tarelerulz>  joaopinto, here is what I want to do ,  play movie on my other computer ,  copy the files over if I need to , maybe delete files and put files over.  When  samba works it did all that fine,but for some reason It don't plus samba has like 90 billion options .
<Paddy_EIRE> lodder, sure thing
<lodder> Paddy_EIRE: but what has it to do with freenx
<lodder> And how do you check what program is using a port
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, well, maybe you should keep with samba :P
<cowbud> lodder: lsof -Pni
<bimberi> lodder: sudo netstat -plunt
<joaopinto> lodder, sudo fuser -n tcp 80
<kidbuntu> help please can't mount IDE disk
<joaopinto> 80 was the port on my example, the returned output is the pid
<cowbud> or netstat of course :)
 * bimberi finds 'plunt' easy to remember :)
<tarelerulz>  joaopinto, I would ,but it never seem to work . just thought there must be more easy way.   it is for windows sharing ,but never read anything about doing just that with it .
<jschall> where is the intrepid wallpaper stored?
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, samba is easy, once you understand it :P
<cowbud> bimberi: haha exactly what I just noted :) I learned Pni a long time ago and always wanted to remember netstats equiv
<tensop-> getting this issue - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6335879&postcount=2 Basicly, trying to mount an SMB share via pam_mount on logon, pam spams out saying "mount: special device stdhome does not exist" when running pam
<kidbuntu> help please can't mount IDE disk
<bimberi> jschall: /usr/share/backgrounds
<cowbud> kidbuntu: what command are you trying?
<kidbuntu> cowbud: before i can mount it.. then suddenly i cant anymore
<mountaindew> Hi all, I have been using Ubuntu 8.10 and vlc to watch mp4 movies with no problem, but lately I have been having problem, vlc seems to show only blue screen and sound but nothing else, same case with totem player, the mp4 file seems to play ok on xp.
<cowbud> kidbuntu: im guessing vfat, does dmesg say something about it not being removed cleanly?
<kidbuntu> cowbud: no message at all.
<ikonia> mountaindew sounds like you've not got the right codecs on linux
<kidbuntu> cowbud: didnt do anything.. all of my other disk on my computer i can't open it with ubuntu
<mountaindew> totem asked me to install the codecs (2 choices) and I installed both.
<cowbud> kidbuntu: its a fat32 drive right?
<ikonia> mountaindew maybe they are not compatible, what was the movies encoded with
<Paddy_EIRE> mountaindew, do you have compiz (desktop effects) enabled?
<cowbud> kidbuntu: and you didn't answer my first question..
<kidbuntu> cowbud: yes
<cowbud> kidbuntu: how are you trying to mount it
<Jaguar48h> My ubunto doesn't identify one of my partitions(ntfs) on startup, what can i do ?
<mountaindew> I think I have compiz, because I didn't change anything and I think it is enabled by default
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | Jaguar48h
<ubottu> Jaguar48h: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kidbuntu> cowbud: double clicking or choosing mount on right clicks
<cowbud> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cowbud> kidbuntu: and what does it say?
<tarelerulz>  joaopinto,  say one  wanted to share ntfs partition or maybe the whole hard drive it is on .  I have try that a lot never seem to work that easy like add fold in home .   Never seen any thing talk about how to do that.
<pl4nkton> hai
<mountaindew> how do I disable compiz?
<kidbuntu> cowbud: nothing at all
<kidbuntu> cowbud: dont know how to mount it by terminal
<cowbud> kidbuntu: this is a usb drive or an IDE connected drive?
<kidbuntu> cowbud: IDE
<cowbud> kidbuntu: well is it a partition on your same root drive?
<Paddy_EIRE> mountaindew, you may need to change the video output in your movie player if you are using effects
<cowbud> or do you not know?
<kidbuntu> cowbud: connected and functioning... seperate hard drives
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, you just need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cowbud> kidbuntu: try sude fdisk -l | grep -i fat
<cowbud> kidbuntu: try sudo fdisk -l | grep -i fat
<mountaindew> let me try
<kidbuntu> cowbud: here are the results
<kidbuntu> cowbud: /dev/sdc1   *           1        9729    78148161    b  W95 FAT32
<kidbuntu> /dev/sdi1               1        1212     7714816    b  W95 FAT32
<PixelBlur> Anyone know of a good daemon manager with a good gui?
<cowbud> kidbuntu: alright so I assume if you do a 'df' (without ' ' )  you'll see one of those in that list?
<tarelerulz> joaopinto,  like  I do understand some ,but  what options you need for  share you don't want to  log into
<cowbud> kidbuntu: and the other is the one you want to mount..
<kidbuntu> cowbud: both actually
<cowbud> kidbuntu: alright and they have names in nautilus, the application where you are right clicking and saying mount..
<kidbuntu> cowbud: yes
<cowbud> kidbuntu: so what are the names? one is your main windows drive and another is probably a download drive/extra storage drive
<kidbuntu> cowbud: "IDE STORAGE" then the other is "Media files"
<cowbud> kidbuntu: alright try this pmount /dev/sdc1 /media/IDE\ STORAGE
<koopee> I updated to intrepid yesterday. Should the hdaps work in the 8.10 release?
<koopee> I have IBM X40 and i keep getting "FATAL: Error inserting hdaps (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hdaps.ko): No such device or address"
<koopee> if I try to modprobe hdaps
<kidbuntu> cowbud: all it did was show some help options
<mountaindew> apparently this time round it was playing fine, and I made it full screen and still fine, but then I made it into window again and no display, fullscreen again and the movie shows for a split second and then blank again.
<cowbud> kidbuntu: message me it..
<kidbuntu> cowbud: it has several results. like...  option "-r, -w, -s"" and lots of stuff that i'm not allowed to paste such to many results here
<cowbud> kidbuntu: join #kidbuntu
<\slash> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<\slash> aw no bitlord ? :(
<adv> how can i specify where tar spits the contents?
<Tyrath> is there anyway to stop it changing ~ to /home/<user> when you click tab in bash ?
<Tyrath> i looked throughout the .bash files but couldn't find the line that said it
<digitalvectorz> heya.  anyone know how to read memory pages in regards to kernal mm?
<gt_> he
<kop> ?
<gt_> !_!
<Tyrath> digitalvectorz: I don't know exactly what you're asking. But if you want to read files in shell you can use cat
<Tyrath> digitalvectorz: personally I like to pipe cat files into less as it allows me to scroll: ie, cat <filename> | less
<digitalvectorz> Tyrath: actually, i want to read all the files currently in memory
<Tyrath> digitalvectorz: ps ?
<Tyrath> digitalvectorz: or aux
<digitalvectorz> Tyrath: not processes
<Tyrath> sigterm: or ax
<bjm> hello à touts le monde j'ai un petit problème avec ma webcam "Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:627b Microdia" quelqu'un peut il maider!!! merci
<digitalvectorz> Tyrath: I want to read the raw data in memory
<Tyrath> !fr | bjm
<ubottu> bjm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kop> Can anyone point me to a working Xorg.conf for  intrepid/matrox-g450 dual head extended desktop ?
<bjm> ok
<Tyrath> kop: /etc/X11/xorg.conf - that's the only xorg.conf file I know
<pvh_sa> digitalvectorz, you mean like the stuff in /dev/kmem ?
<Tyrath> kop: the graphics drivers are dependant on the xorg.conf file, not the other way around
<\slash> !dvdripper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdripper
<oreomike> digitalvectorz: I think that the Kernel won't allow you to read all memory.  That'd be a segment violation, no?
<Tyrath> kop: what I'm trying to say it there's one xorg.conf file that will contain the settings for your graphics drivers
<digitalvectorz> oreomike: I don't know...i'm just starting this journey :-P
<Tyrath> does ~ convert to /home/<user> for other people in shell when they hit tab?
<digitalvectorz> pvh_sa: how would i go about viewing the contents of /dev/kmem ?
<joaopinto> Tyrath, with bash, yes
<smorg> Tyrath: yep
<Tyrath> joaopinto: any way around it?
<Tyrath> it's just annoying
<digitalvectorz> pvh_sa: note* cat /dev/kmem => Bad Address
<pvh_sa> digitalvectorz: so yeah, then /dev/mem is your friend
<Tyrath> having the extra two slashes confuses me
<Tyrath> isn't there like a ls -l /dev/kmem or something command that lets you know the memory
<joaopinto> Tyrath, that is a standard feature on the unix shell, years old, I am not sure bash provides an option to disable, you will need to read the bash man :P
<Tyrath> or fd /dev/mem
<digitalvectorz> ahh, there we go.../dev/mem
<joaopinto> Tyrath, /proc/meminfo ?
<Tyrath> actally scrap the first thing i said
<smorg> ello. Does the ubuntu installer know how to handle manual partitioning as far as grub and copying the kernel image? I'm thinking of doing it gentoo style with boot,swap,root
<smorg> (kubuntu actually)
<Tyrath> joaopinto: it strikes me as bizarre that it's not in .bashrc
<badawi> vnstat
<joaopinto> smorg, it allows you to do manual partitioning, as for the kernel image copying, no, that is part of the regular package installing process
<badawi> sorry meant vmstat
<Tyrath> like where on earth does bash read it's data from?
<joaopinto> Tyrath, .bashrc is just an example fie, you will not see there the tons of bash options :)
<joaopinto> file
<joaopinto> Tyrath, man bash
<Tyrath> joaopinto: example file? i've written a lot of settings into .bashrc, and they've held
<joaopinto> Tyrath, there is a section on the man named, Tilde Expansion
<Tyrath> well not technically, i try to avoid .bashrc and use external files but still
<joaopinto> Tyrath, I mean, it does not contain all the options that you have available on bash
<Tyrath> joaopinto: i'll have a look, thanks
<smorg> hm. i'll give it a try and see how it works
<Tyrath> /etc/profile looks like the go
<Tyrath> i'll see what's there
<joaopinto> Tyrath, /etc/profile is system wide, while .bashrc is user wide
<joaopinto> apart of that, they allow you the same level of customization
<Zithara> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/3713309/
<pvh_sa> digitalvectorz, write a program to read it? what specifically are you looking for in memory?
<Zithara> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/3713309/
<FloodBot3> Zithara: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitalvectorz> pvh_sa: nothing in particular.  just toying around
<MalMen> hello, every time i start my firefox they start in offline mode.. i am connect to a usb 3G card, and my eth0 is offline, i think the problem is that... eth0 is offline, then firefox thinks not have internet.. how can i resolve my situation ? i want start firefox in normal mode every time i start it
<joaopinto> digitalvectorz, you will need root privileges for that
<smorg> Ah i see. under advanced it lets you assign (hd0) or whatever you'd like as boot partition... :-)
<digitalvectorz> joaopinto: i have root privs..it's my system :-P
<pvh_sa> digitalvectorz, ok then... toy around with "open()" and "read()" in your favourite language ;)
<digitalvectorz> pvh_sa: i've been...it's quite interesting, watching the OS work from ground lvl
<joaopinto> digitalvectorz, here is a sample: http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5143153
<Tyrath> ahhhh. i think i've hit the jackpot /etc/bash_completion
<tarelerulz> There is where I am lost , I  read what setting I should have for smbshares ,  edit the file and restarted samba ,but  They don't even see other now.
<gnusar> is there a solution for using icq on ubuntu messengers yet?
<joaopinto> Typhoon, that is for tab completion
<Kohvihoor> is there a decent client, that supports ms exchange, that is not evolution?
<joaopinto> ops, was Tyrath
<digitalvectorz> thanks joaopinto
<joaopinto> Tyrath, weren't you looking for ~ ?
<Tyrath> joaopinto: I was
<Tyrath> joaopinto: but I think it's in there
<Tyrath> joaopinto: line 347
<joaopinto> Tyrath, tab completion and tilde expansion are different functions (I guess)
<Tyrath> joaopinto: ah. just when I click tab it seems to give the directory
<Tyrath> i prefer to think of ~ as simply that. /home/chris is overly complicated
<Tyrath> i mean how often does one type /home/<user> when they can simply type ~
<Tyrath> it's such a pointless autocompletion
<Kohvihoor> all the time. :(
<Tyrath> man, i can't read these files....
<GnuBoi> guys, how to make xine backend for totem
<Tyrath> i get the if statements and that's about it
<Tyrath> if and fi indicate boundaries for if statements
<Zithara> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/3713309/
<Tyrath> then elif is else if
<joaopinto> Tyrath, that is a generic directory autocompletion, it does not matter if you are browsing  /home or /xpto
<Tyrath> but apart from that...
<Zithara> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/3713309/
<whynot> hello guys
<Tyrath> joaopinto: so is that not what I'm looking for
<Tyrath> joaopinto: cause it says this function expands tildes in pathnames
<whynot> Can I clone the whole hard drive (windows 2000 and ubuntu) to another one with acronis trueimage 7?
<Tyrath> joaopinto: so say I commented that whole thing out...
<Tyrath> I wonder what the repercussion would be...
<joaopinto> Tyrath, there is a "This function performs file and directory completion. It's better than" on the file :)
<joaopinto> whynot, why not use an open source alternative like partimage ?
<whynot> partimage is such as trueimage?
<Tyrath> joaopinto: isn't it just /etc/bash_completion
<whynot> I haven't heard about it....I need some tip.
<whynot> ok.  I'll check it out.
<joaopinto> whynot, it's a partition image copy utility, never used trueimage
<sivaji> how to increase the monitor refresh rate ?
<koshar1> whynot i use partimage, and you prolly havnt heard of it as they dont have a big advertising budget
<whynot> Actually, I'm used to trueimage.  That's all why I'm asking if trueimage enables me to clone linux.
<koshar1> whynot however its very good, extremely fast and not overly complex, i think the best way to use it is in the form of a live disk lie gparted live.
<BoltClock> how do i setup mono 2.0.1 on my ubuntu hardy install?
<koshar1> koshar1 i have never heard of trueimage either,
<joaopinto> BoltClock, there are no 2.0 packages for hardy as far as I know
<BoltClock> joaopinto: do i then have to compile from source?
<joaopinto> BoltClock, I guess so
<whynot> koshar1/yeah, I just succeeded to resize ubuntu swap partition with gparted live.
<Tyrath> joaopinto: which file exectes /etc/bash_completion ?
<kop> Tyrath: what I'm trying to say is I know where the file is and how to edit but what to change is another matter
<kop> http://kopcicle.multiply.com/journal/item/8/Seeing_Double_
<korb_br> someone could help me with flash 10 on firefox / gnome / ubuntu ?
<korb_br> plugins list me shockwave 9.0 r999
<fivetwentysix> I'm finally returning to linux!
<korb_br> already installed flash 10 .deb with dpkg
<koshar1> whynot psycocats has a good partimage guide with pics...
<joaopinto> korb_br, have you uninstalled the flash9 plugin first ?
<korb_br> but no results on firefox
<korb_br> joaopinto me ajuda ai mano
<joaopinto> korb_br, there is no flash 10 .deb. at least not an official one
<joaopinto> !br | korb_br
<ubottu> korb_br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kop> fivetwentysix: welcome back
<korb_br> joaopinto i got it from adobes website
<whynot> I'm doing google search. Thanks.
<korb_br> joaopinto what do u suggest me ?
<joaopinto> korb_br, did you uninstall the previous plugin from ubuntu ?
<fivetwentysix> Is Ubuntu currently the most stable distribution of Linux out there in terms of hardware support, packages, community support?
<joaopinto> !ot | fivetwentysix
<ubottu> fivetwentysix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<korb_br> joaopinto tried apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<joaopinto> fivetwentysix, that's a subjective question, not here :)
<korb_br> joaopinto but no good
<kop> as far as user input to keep it running , yes
<joaopinto> korb_br, first you need to remove flashplugin-nonfree
<BoltClock> joaopinto: mono's site mentions the package mono-2.0-devel, think its better to apt-get install that or compile?
<Jaguar48h> plz , I get ERROR  404  when i run this "wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter"
<fivetwentysix> Okay, well I was just wondering if Ubuntu would treat me better than Fedora...
<korb_br> joaopinto already did that :(
<DJ_HaMsTa> i did something retarded,  rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko
<DJ_HaMsTa> how do i bring that driver back ?
<joaopinto> BoltClock, if it's available on the repositories, apt-get it, if not, you will need to build form source
<BoltClock> ok
<kop> fivetwentysix: look at it this way if you were looking at installing Slackware I'd refer you to "professional help"
<joaopinto> DJ_HaMsTa, dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko
<DJ_HaMsTa> whats dpkg ?
<joaopinto> to find the package that contained it
<joaopinto> DJ_HaMsTa, it's the package management utility for debian/ubuntu systems
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah
<koshar1> whynot http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<fivetwentysix> kop: I doubt Slackware is harder to install then Gentoo, Gentoo gave me a brain tumour.
<dumitru> what file manager for ubuntu do you use?
<DJ_HaMsTa> ty
<DJ_HaMsTa> me ?
<joaopinto> DJ_HaMsTa, you will need to reinstall whatever package contains it
<Jaguar48h> I need help
<DJ_HaMsTa> what do u mean ?
<whynot> Partimage can move(for example) 20 Gb ubuntu hard drive into 80Gb harddrive just like Ghost or Trueimage?
<kop> fivetwentysix: I use a variety of OS's here , each in it's own place for what it does best
<joaopinto> whynot, yes it can, but the partition will have the original size, you will need to resize it later
<cheni> hi
<whynot> Thank you koshar1, I'll check that website.
<dumitru> I used krusader, that normaly is for kde, but now I realised there is GNOME Commander
<dumitru> but i don't know how to open a new tab in gnome Commander
<dumitru> :(
<dumitru> anyone?
<cheni> is there any konwn problem about ati hd 3650 and ubuntu?
<Jaguar48h> I tybe "cd
<Jaguar48h> wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter" in the shell but i get error 404 , plz help me ?
<whynot> I like ubuntu alsa.  Mariah Carey = Make it happen.  It sounds great.
<kop> fivetwentysix: If you happen to hear me beating my head on the desk repeatedly it really has nothing to do with ubuntu it's a hardware specific problem all to it's own
<Zyfo> My owner / read|write permissions have been fucked up. After moving all my old data its owner got set as root. Also I need to do silly things like executing pidgin with sudo for it to work. How can I restore things to how they "should" be?
<Pupeno> How do I select which screen is the primary when I have two?
<kop> Zyfo: man chown
<fivetwentysix> kop: Well the reason I'm switching back to Linux is directly related that I want to learn C from scratch. Windows just seems like such a messy environment to do it in.
<Zyfo> kop: Thanks, I'll have a look at it. Which things ARE supposed to be owned by root only? Anything in my home dir at all?
<joaopinto> Zyfo, if you have broken your system folders permissions the best solution is to reinstall or restore from a backup
<kop> Zyfo: man chown  as in chown  <your user name here> /wtfever/file
<fivetwentysix> Zyfo: Everything outside of home should be owned by root.
<krasotka1> Знает ктонить хорошую программу для хранения паролей.. (про мозг я знаю , еще варианты....)
<joaopinto> fivetwentysix, there are no major differences when using ANSI C between windows an linux, if your target platform is linux, then yes, you should keep with it
<kop> fivetwentysix: other than data not linked to the user
<joaopinto> !ru | krasotka1
<ubottu> krasotka1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lianimator> transmission likes to move my download location to my desktop.. even when the download is complete, it will download again on the desktop!
<whynot> Once before, I failed to restore my hard drive with Ghost, so that I discarded ghost and tried acronis trueimage.  That's great program.
<zeno> you know how in a folder how you can hit open all in tabs in firefox? is there a way to put a bookmark toolbar shortcut to open multiple tabs?
<joaopinto> lianimator, file a bug report for it :P
<kop> Ok I'll try this again .Can anyone point me to a working Xorg.conf for  intrepid/matrox-g450 dual head extended desktop ?
<kop> http://kopcicle.multiply.com/journal/item/8/Seeing_Double_
<zeno> lianimator: set the correct download location in prefrences then
<henz> hello
<zeno> lianimator: and move when finished
<zeno> pref
<dan_> does anyone know how to get sarg to log by active directory usernames instead of IP addresses?
<zeno> dan_: run a script to convert the ips to adu?
<ikonia> dan_ sarge is debian
<zeno> sed 1 liner
<dan_> ikonia: ?
<lianimator> zeno: the destination is set to Desktop. what I don't understand is, why download again on the desktop when the original one is complete?
<ikonia> dan_: did you not mean sarge ?
<lianimator> zeno: looks like a bug or something. I'll report it then
<must> um....
<must> Do you know a PYTHON?
<dan_> ikonia: no, sarg to report squid avtivity
<must> it is a very strange language.
<ikonia> dan_: apologies my mistake
<zeno> must: eh its really normal
<zeno> must: for strange try homespring, haskell, prologue etc =p
<must> oh.
<must> i see.
<whynot> I'm leaving to read the partimage website. Thanks again.
<must> umm.. where are you from?
<Zyfo> kop: thanks, worked :)
<must> i'm from a republic of korea.
<zeno> must: usa
<zeno> must: you play baduk?
<ikonia> macro_: this isn't a chat channel, its support only please
<MiladKhajavi> How can I create an Ubuntu repository similar to package.ubuntu.com repository, with pool directory?
<dAnjou> MiladKhajavi, try launchpad
<must> yes!
<joaopinto> MiladKhajavi, that question is best answered on one of the tutorials for creating an APT repository, best to google for it
<ikonia> MiladKhajavi mirror the repo
<must> baduk is very exciting!
<must> :p
<joaopinto> MiladKhajavi, I am assuming you want a repository with your own packages
<must> do you play omok?
<ikonia> must, this is a support channel only please
<must> ok, i see.
<zeno> must: nope im 3d at baduk tho, a site for a cool variant of it (batoo.org) opens in a few days
<MiladKhajavi> joaopinto: I want to download all i386 package of 8.10
<zeno> whats omok
<zeno> MiladKhajavi: ALL of them?
<MiladKhajavi> then I want to create DVD repository of ubuntu 8.10
<joaopinto> MiladKhajavi, so you actually want a mirror, you just need to use a mirroring tool and a web or ftp service
<MiladKhajavi> joaopinto: what is the mirror? can you give me a key to search through google?
<joaopinto> MiladKhajavi, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460
<lianimator> any recommendations for bittorrent program other than transmission?
<joaopinto> lianimator, deluge
<lianimator> joaopinto: I don't understand why deluge got replaced by transmission as the default.
<MiladKhajavi> joaopinto: I can just download repo from windows not linux
<joaopinto> MiladKhajavi, then I can't help you, you will need windows help, not here
<MiladKhajavi> joaopinto: where can I find my answer, can u lead me?
<ikonia> MiladKhajavi: ##windows
<joaopinto> MiladKhajavi, you want to mirror an ftp/http structure on windows, ask on ##windows
<doomhz> how can I open a new Tab in GNOME Commander?
<zeno> lianimator: its simpler
<|MUSE|> it seems that I am not a sudoer: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/94497/ but "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" is in /etc/sudoers?
<lianimator> zeno: I prefer ktorrent though it's not native to gnome
<zeno> MiladKhajavi: easiser just to install with the normal cd and add stuff later
<joaopinto> MiladKhajavi, and be aware that the repositories (including universe) will take several DVDs
<zeno> lianimator: the kde4 one is a huge resource hog and crashes :\
<zeno> lianimator: was using 1.4 gb ram for me lol
<joaopinto> |MUSE|, you need to prefix the command with: sudo
<lianimator> zeno: wow, what do you use now? I really liked utorrent in windows
<peleg> I have a problem with aptitude in the last two days. I get, for example, "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mlterm/mlterm-common_2.9.3-5_i386.deb"
<peleg> It keeps saying "are you sure?" "untrusted sources" etc.
<zeno> lianimator: utorrent runs in wine well if you really want, i use deluge tho
<peleg> and then it fails downloading -- it's not downloading at all
<joaopinto> zeno, have you tried with a different mirror ?
<zeno> and ktorrent kde3
<zeno> joaopinto: ?
<lianimator> zeno: wonder why deluge is the 3rd most popular one, after transmission and "BitTorrent Download Client"
<joaopinto> ops, was for peleg
<peleg> joaopinto, no, I just press + in aptitude and it does the rest.
<k2s> I am trying latest UBUNTU release on DELL D610. Installation and live CD stops in black screen. In Alt+F1 console there is message "Please wait loading". Does somebody have idea how to fix it ?
<zeno> lianimator: defaults, alot of people not power users
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<zeno> k2s: does the cd md5 check>
<|MUSE|> ﻿joaopinto: ah, I thought that that was the whole point of being a sudoer, you just type in the command without the sudo and it will just ask for a password?
<joaopinto> peleg, go to the software sources application, and select a different mirror
<joaopinto> |MUSE|, no, the wall point of sudoer, is to be able to use the "sudo" command :)
<doktoreas> I am going to install an ubuntu server edition on a machine..is there a sort of reference of the basic things to keep in mind when doing this operation?
<peleg> joaopinto, where is it?
<zeno> joaopinto: i think it does both
<|MUSE|> ﻿joaopinto: ok thanks :P
<joaopinto> zeno, it does not
<joaopinto> doktoreas, check help.ubuntu.com
<k2s> zeno: I started check disk from menu and it detected problem in one file. I burned it from downloaded ISO. should I try to burn again ?
<zeno> joaopinto: IS there a file that does that?
<DJ_HaMsTa> dpkg: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko not found.
<zeno> besides su root =p
<joaopinto> zeno, that allows you to run something as root ?
<joaopinto> DJ_HaMsTa, how did you install that driver on the first place ?
<joaopinto> zeno, no, you need to be root
<zeno> joaopinto: that will append sudo to any command in a list automatically
<DJ_HaMsTa> joaopinto: when i installed ubuntu it was ther
<joaopinto> DJ_HaMsTa, that's odd :\
<DJ_HaMsTa> comes with the OS
<zeno> joaopinto: i suppose an alias apt-get=sudo apt-get or w./e would work
<joaopinto> DJ_HaMsTa, try to search for the file on packages.ubuntu.com
<DJ_HaMsTa> ugh
<cheni> do you know when graphic cards ati radeon hd will be fully supported?
<peleg> I get "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!" for "mlterm [version 2.9.3-5]". but it's in "universe/x11", so why is it like that?
<joaopinto> zeno, that would work, but kind of hard for every command :P
<badawi> joaopinto: to become root do -> sudo passwd    then do -> su -
<joaopinto> cheni, I have an ATI HDsomething, and works fine
<joaopinto> BaD_CrC, not really, to become root , just sudo -i
<joaopinto> you don't need to enable the root account to become root
<peleg> I think I have this message applied to ANY package in aptitude!!
<zeno> joaopinto: you dont need for every command, just ones you commonly use that need superuser privs almost every time
<cheni> joapinto you can play hd content without problems?
<joaopinto> cheni, oh, you refer to HD as HD Video, never tried it
<badawi> joaopinto: didn't know that trick, nice
<toehio> hello
<kop> Zyfo: your welcome
<yeryry> "sudo su" works too
<zeno> dang my processer is up to 175 farenheight
<toehio> Does the Nvidia 9600 GT work with ubuntu 8.1? When I boot It stops when it gets to HALD.
<k2s> zeno: I started check disk from menu and it detected problem in one file. I burned it from downloaded ISO. should I try to burn again ?
<zeno> toehio: just google nvidia 9600 ubuntu 8.10
<joaopinto> sudo su is not recommend, as it does not properly setup the environment, sudo -i is the recommended procedure
<zeno> k2s: yes use a low burn speed
<joaopinto> toehio, it should work, since it's a common video card
<jb-firefoxx> hi all
<jb-firefoxx> anyone know hoe to get dial-up running on ubuntu 8.10?
<joaopinto> k2s, check the md5sum of the image before burning
<toehio> but I can't even boot!
<joaopinto> !md5sum | k2s
<ubottu> k2s: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<joaopinto> toehio, can you boot in rescue mode ?
<peleg> It looks like it does not find any of the proper sources! for example, I get http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages [ERROR] 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<toehio> joaopinto: I have to boot in safe mode and get the root shell
<joaopinto> toehio, did you install the nvidia driver ?
<peleg> but I can easily ping 91.189.88.31
<toehio> joaopinto: How do I solve this "HALD" error and get it to boot normally?
<toehio> not yet
<joaopinto> toehio, that hald error does not seem related to your video card driver
<toehio> But I thought that even without a driver it should boot to gdm
<peleg> but I get "unknown host" trying to ping http://us.archive.ubuntu.com ... is that a dns problem?
<joaopinto> yes, it should startup into vesa mode
<toehio> joaopinto: it is because before when i had an ati i ran ubuntu. after getting the 9600 the problems started
<ikonia> peleg fesity is no longer on that repo
<joaopinto> Pretto, you need to ping us.archive.ubuntu.com, without the other url parts
<Shifty> what could be the problem: i cant access to the internet with my new installed server... i can access it over the lan with ssh, no probs... and i can access it over the internet (external address) but i cant get from the server out in the i-net
<ikonia> peleg: only the updates
<peleg> ikonia, oh, I see! so what should I do?
<Pretto> joaopinto, me?
<ikonia> peleg upgrade to a supported version
<DJ_HaMsTa> if i upgrade ubuntu, would it get me the drivers that came installed with it back
<DJ_HaMsTa> ?
<joaopinto> ops, was peleg
<steveccc> does anyone know of an email verification piece of software for linux - basically supply it with a list of email addresses and then it outputs the good ones in one list and the dead ones in another list
<Pretto> joaopinto,  ;)
<DJ_HaMsTa> yup
<DJ_HaMsTa> got em back
<DJ_HaMsTa> woho
<joaopinto> DJ_HaMsTa, upgrading to already installed version will do nothing
<toehio> joaopinto: I even made a post in the forums a few months back when I was trying with 8.04!
<peleg> ikonia, are you telling me that as long as I am staying with 7.04 I can't install new packages using aptitude?
<DJ_HaMsTa> joaopinto: upgrading to a NEW version
<DJ_HaMsTa> u can not upgrade to the SAME version
<ikonia> peleg I'm telling you that release is no longer supported and updated, and that mirror you are using does not have that repo on it
<DJ_HaMsTa> because that would not be an upgrade
<joaopinto> steveccc, there is no reliable way to determine if an email address exists, for validation you can only apply the generic email validation rules, that can be done with a scripting language, look for samples on goole, either with php or python
<peleg> ikonia, I can't upgrade now, I'm a student and I don't have time for that - it's a laptop and everything is so fragile... It'll take me a month to get everything to work properly again
<Slart> steveccc: how would this program check these addresses? send an email with the subject "hi, I'm a email-harvester.. are you a real person?" ?
<ikonia> peleg there are no updates to fesity, so it doesn't matter, you don't need to use the repos
<ikonia> peleg: as nothing is updated any more, it's dead
<paolino> ﻿I cannot stop pppd (I believe) from rewriting /etc/resolv.conf, even though there is no usepeerdns option in /ppp/peer/dsl-provider which is invoked via pon dsl-provider. Is there anything else I must look to resolve this?
<Slart> steveccc: or are you just looking for something like a regex for an email-address?
<cheni> guys, you are great. see you!!
<peleg> ikonia, but I want to install NEW packages! for example, mlterm ...
<ikonia> peleg nothing is being packaged for feisty - it's deasd
<ikonia> peleg: the "new" packages don't exist on fesity
<joaopinto> peleg, the repositories are no longer available
<steveccc> joaopinto and slart there are pieces of software for windows which claims to connect to the mail server and verifies the address - i assume it starts the mail process and records if a mail address doesnt exist message comes back.
<peleg> ikonia, but it is already packaged for feisty. it's not new in that meaning of new - it's new in the meaning of "does not yet exist in my machine"
<bobbycheetah> dell d600 laptop with ubuntu 8.10.  i've noticed when I use the function key and up/down arrow keys to brighten/darken the screen I lose control of my keyboard, and cannot display drop-down menus.  anyone familiar with this kind of behaviour?
<ikonia> peleg you need to find an active mirror then, but as I said, it's dead, gone
<peleg> ok, this is brutal. I can't see why would UBUNTU delete/cancel existing data sources, instead of just adding new ones
<Slart> steveccc: hmm.. I would think twice before sending these people any money.. I'm not sure that's part of the standard smtp/imap protocol..
<ikonia> peleg space, and to stop people installing it wanting support
<joaopinto> steveccc, that depends on the SMTP server implementing such feature, a security enabled server does not, since it allows to verify for the existence of specific users on the system
<ikonia> peleg: also, it may only be that mirror it's gone from, I doubt it, but that may be thge case
<peleg> oh, space is nothing, really, I don't buy that. And I didn't need any support, only the packages themselves. anyway, thanks. I'll look for other mirrors
<yanko> hey
<ikonia> peleg space/bandwidth is NOT nothing, who are you to say what is nothing to a company
<yanko> i need some help? please
<joaopinto> steveccc, the only reliable way to determine an email existence is by using a handshaking process, sending an email requesting a specific action for confirmation
<ikonia> !eol > peleg
<ubottu> peleg, please see my private message
<ikonia> peleg: keep up to date with your distro - it's up to you to be responsible for it
<steveccc> joaopinto and slart thanks for the replies - thats what I thought but there are quite a few different pieces of software out there which is strange - this is one example http://www.email-unlimited.com/email_verifier_professional.html
<brando> hi ubuntu folks! i am having AACRAID woes...  Getting lot's of "Host adapter reset request. SCSI hang ?" on 8.1 Intrepid Server.  I *think* it may be a problem with HARDWARE QUEUE SIZE
<ikonia> brando what raid card is it ?
<peleg> ikonia, well, thanks. I have my 7.04 for about half a year, so I feel that it is brutal to cut it out like that. anyway, I won't be able to upgrade now (or in the next 7-8 month), so I'll just give up and hopefully find a new "mirror"
<yanko> hey
<yanko> can some one help me?
<ikonia> peleg then thats your fault for installing a distro that was old not supported
<brando> IBM ServerRAID 8k-l... it says Adaptec ATB-205 on it
<Slart> steveccc: mm.. I just googled around and there are quite a number of those utilities.. I still doubt if they work for all addresses.. as joaopinto said, the only way to make sure the address is in use is to send an email and request they send it back or something like that
<peleg> ikonia, no, I have *bought* it like that from dell.
<ikonia> peleg thats your fault
<ikonia> peleg: not ubuntus', complain to dell
<peleg> ikonia, and there was no ubuntu 8 back then
<ikonia> peleg: you have a  year warrenty
<ikonia> peleg: there was ubuntu 8 6 months ago
<Slart> steveccc: you could just check if the domain exists.. that probably will remove some of the dead addresses
<yanko> cane some one help me ?
<peleg> ikonia, so maybe I have it a bit more. less then a year, anyway.
<ikonia> peleg: there was ubuntu 7.10 over a year ago)
<Slart> steveccc: you can of course keep track of what addresses bounce when you use the addresses.. if you plan on sending mail to them
<ikonia> peleg: you have no excuse
<badawi> how do i enable sudo logging
<peleg> ikonia, hmm.. didn't think of 7.10. Do you think an upgrade to 7.10 will solve my problem? it should take a few minutes, shouldn't it?
<kop> yanko: ?
<ikonia> peleg should take a long time as it will have to download the whole repo, but you said you can't update so whats teh point
<steveccc> slart: yes it would but in my case alot are people who have changed isp's or left companies etc.  Unfortunately if the email address is valid my software will send out to it and the only way of getting a bad address list is to collate all of the emails which come back to the sending address. - anyway thanks for your help
<ikonia> peleg: if your going to update you should update to the current supported versions
<peleg> ikonia, I'm confused. I thought that 7.10 is just simple bug fixes and so for 7.04, not a new distro
<Slart> steveccc: you're welcome
<ikonia> peleg no, it's a new distro
<ikonia> peleg: each release ius a new distro
<joaopinto> peleg, the version is, year.month, it's always a new distro
<kapildev> how do we tell ubuntu not to ask password for  a specific user whenever he uses sudo?
<ikonia> kapildev: NOPASSWORD option in sudoers files
<kapildev> i tried sudo visudo and added a similar entry below root
<jrib> kapildev: man sudoers, see the NOPASSWD section
<joaopinto> kapildev, man sudoers
<ikonia> kapildev: google brings up examples
<brando> IBM ServerRAID 8k-l... it says Adaptec ATB-205 on it.  dmesg reveals this: Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2456]-ms.  It seems to be the most current driver but there was a bug found prior to release of 8.1 regarding this
<kapildev> oh.ok
<ikonia> brando: are you using the card as a hardawre controller or software?
<Slart> steveccc: here's a thread with some discussion about it.. http://archives.devshed.com/forums/net-206/check-if-email-address-exists-not-if-email-addrss-is-2117396.html
<peleg> ikonia, I see. ok, the problem is not time - as long as ubuntu downloads stuff in the background I don't care. the problem is that I have so many things that it took me weeks to make them work, like video, sound, keyboard, and fonts, and I'm afraid that upgrading will erase my efforts
<brando> hardware controller
<ikonia> peleg possible will
<peleg> I'll have to invest weeks in order to make everything work properly again...
<ikonia> brando so your using it in a hardware raid config
<peleg> oh, no hope.
<brando> install went smoothly.
<brando> yes
<jrib> peleg: try a live cd and see if it "just works"
<brando> small files are passed quickly and easily
<brando> large files > 2GB  break it every time
<ikonia> brando have looked at any kernel parameters needed for it
<lorgam> hi
<lorgam> I have windows and slax installed on my PC, with the boot loader: Lilo
<lorgam> Can I add Ubuntu without installing grub ?
<brando> no, afraid i am too noob ;)
<ikonia> lorgam: yup
<lorgam> how can I do this ikonia ?
<Paddy_EIRE> lorgam, although you would have to use the slax support channel
<ikonia> lorgam: install ubuntu and click the option to have " don't install grub"
<Paddy_EIRE> not a ubuntu issue
<lorgam> Paddy_EIRE I'm asking how to install ubuntu without grub !
<ikonia> brando: sounds like a buffer error, I'd look for config options for that card,
<lorgam> have you a screenshot of this ikonia ?
<ikonia> lorgam: why do you need a screen shot
<brando> ok- please hint on where they go ...
<Paddy_EIRE> lorgam, well thats the extent of it.. uncheck install grub during install
<ikonia> lorgam: just follow the installer and then the option that says "install grub" disable it
<ikonia> lorgam: it's pretty intuitive
<jb-firefoxx> Paddy: yeah
<lorgam> oky
<ikonia> brando: they are normally kernel boot parameters, or can go in the sysctl.conf
<jb-firefoxx> its about the last step, before u finally install
<brando> ok, i look into it.  thanks a bunch ikonia :)
<lorgam> What's the latest version of Ubuntu ?
<peleg> jrib, thanks, I think I might will. Will it really imitate well how it'll work with a new installation?
<dAnjou> lorgam, 8.10
<lorgam> ok
<dAnjou> intrepid ibex
<jrib> peleg: of course, it's just like an install
<peleg> ikonia, how much time should I expect for a new installation to work? (not including my own fixes)
<peleg> jrib, thanks.
<jrib> peleg: I'd try both 8.04 (support for 3 years on the desktop) and 8.10 (support for 18 months, but newer).
<lorgam> if I install Ubuntu 7.04 and have acces to internet, can I update it to the version 8.10 ?
<peleg> jrib, what should I backup before installation?
<dAnjou> lorgam, I think so
<jrib> peleg: anything you should already have backups for: data you care about
<dAnjou> lorgam, but step by step
<lorgam> ?
<ikonia> lorgam yup
<joaopinto> lorgam, you should install 8.10 directly
<peleg> jrib, but what about all of the stuff in .Gnome and .irssi and etc... will it be preserved? will it survive the upgrade?
<lorgam> joaopinto I have a low connexion to internet , and I have the CD of version 7.04
<dAnjou> lorgam, do what joaopinto said
<joaopinto> lorgam, the upgrade size is not different from the CD size
<jrib> peleg: yes, all your settings are supposed to stay there, so barring some catastrophic failure, you are fine
<lorgam> ah oky
<dAnjou> lorgam, it will take more time to upgrade it
<lorgam> so I'll download the 8.10
<lorgam> thanks
<kapildev> did anyone observe that speedbar is broken in emacs 23.0.60.1 ?
<vette> hi.. looked every where
<vette> need some help
<kapildev> mouse-2 does the job instead of mouse-1
<peleg> jrib, ok, thanks. Do you have any estimation how much time should it take? I can take a day off now, so if the whole process will take no more than 6 hours, I think I'll go for it (I assume people here will try to help me if I'm stuck, right? ;-) )
<ardchoille> !ask | vette
<ubottu> vette: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cdavis> Does anyone know how to change spamassassins scoring of RCVD_IN_XBL=3.033 when using amavisd and postfix?
<cE_imoet> j
<cE_imoet> uio
<dAnjou> vette, everyone here expect(!) that you looked everywhere, so you don't have to say it
<vette> tried creating a partition and getting an error - using gparted
<jrib> peleg: are you upgrading from 7.04?
<cdavis> I changed it in local.cf, restarted spamassassin and it still doesn't change the default value given
<lorgam> what should I choose, Kubuntu or Ubuntu or Xbuntu or Edubuntu ?
<dAnjou> lorgam, depends
<Paddy_EIRE> lorgam, which ever you want to use :/
<peleg> jrib, indeed
<Paddy_EIRE> lorgam, research your needs first
<vette> any ideas?
<lorgam> the difference is only in the Interface ?
<vette> Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sdb6 -- Device or resource busy.
<Paddy_EIRE> lorgam, mainly yes.. the "Desktop Environment"
<lorgam> ok
<allennewok> Hello
<vette> any help?
<lorgam> I'll take Ubuntu then
<Paddy_EIRE> !de
<prahal_> hi has anyone got suspend to ram working under jaunty ? it seems to me its consolekit version has a bug
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vette> will be appreciated?
<Paddy_EIRE> umm
<ikonia> prahal_ #ubuntu+1 please
<vette> sata
<prahal_> ikonia, thanks
<badawi> how can i use vi with visudo
<daNz_ajah> gbhhhh
<allennewok> this is the first time for me to come here
<ikonia> badawi EDITOR=vi
<ikonia> badawi: then visudo
<dAnjou> lorgam, low performance? Xubuntu, more performance? Ubuntu, even more perfomance? Kubuntu, Edubuntu? forget it ;)
<daNz_ajah> cgfhhmn
<vette> anyone can help with this issue?
<ikonia> daNz_ajah stop please
<lorgam> ok :)
<jrib> peleg: you'll need to upgrade through 7.10 first, then 8.04, then 8.10 (as far as you want to go since all of these are supported, however 7.10 support ends in april).  Each upgrade will probably take "a couple" of hours (it depends on how much you have installed).  If you just want to upgrade to 7.10, I'd say you have plenty of time.  Depending on how much time that takes, you can then gauge if you have
<jrib> time for the 8.04 upgrade
<badawi> ikonia: not working
<ikonia> badawi what happens
<peleg> jrib, oh, cool, thanks! I'll start with 7.10 then
<allennewok> but i saw some words could not be listed fully
<vette> any help with partioning issue?
<allennewok> why
<ikonia> allennewok pardon ?
<badawi> ikonia: tried EDITOR=vi <enter> sudo visudo, tried export EDITOR=vi <enter> sudo visudo, tried EDITOR=vi sudo visudo all of them started pico, i'm not used to pico :(
<peleg> What simple program you know for burning dvds? (hmm... and how will I install it if I don't have "active mirrors"?)
<allennewok> o,nothing sorry
<gamla_kossan> hi people. I'm wondering where I can change the type of hash that my passwd file uses? in fedora, there's authconfig, but it doesn't seem to be available for ubuntu.
<vette> any partitioning guyz around?
<gamla_kossan> vette: it's easier if you ask your question =)
<bobbycheetah> nm.  using shred to wipe the hdd and sell it. i'm tired of putting up with this dell.
<gamla_kossan> anyone? anyone? bueller?
<vette> i get an error when using gparted
<gamla_kossan> bueller?
<gamla_kossan> =)
<gamla_kossan> vette: there's a weird bug imo in gparted; it mounts the partitions when it scans for them. unmount the partition you want to edit, and try again. if that's your problem =)
<vette> i can't unmount it since it is now showing as unknown?
<gamla_kossan> oh, that doesn't sound very good.
<Paddy_EIRE> vette, did you apply
<lorgam> and if I install ubuntu with grub, grub will detect Slax and windows ?
<allennewok> I am a new user for linux.so I only do nithing but look at the board for what you say.
<gamla_kossan> well, I'd help you out but I'm just about to leave for lunch. I'll be back in a bit, but hopefully you've gotten help before then.
<lorgam> (I have alredy windows and slax installed)
<badawi> ikonia: works when i do this -> sudo -i <enter> export EDITOR=vi <enter> visudo
<vette> not sure i understand apply?
<majnoon> lorgam, USUALLY
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | lorgam
<ubottu> lorgam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> lorgam if you have a shared /boot partition, maybe
<Paddy_EIRE> lorgam, tut tut
<ikonia> badawi what happens when you do that
<badawi> ikonia: i get vi
<ikonia> badawi: thats visudo
<ikonia> badawi: visudo is just an editor
<allennewok> what's the topic?
<ikonia> or a wrapper I should say
<jrib> badawi: sudo resets the environment.  Did you read visudo's man page?
<freiksenet> hello everyone. I have a problem with my ubuntu on old hp omnibook xt6050 laptop. I can't get display driver to work. i try to put "intel" driver to xorg.conf, but then on restart it fails to load. In logs I see that he tries to access external VGA output and when he fails he just unloads intel drivers. he doesnot even try to use internal laptop screen.
<ikonia> badawi if your EDITOR is set to vi, and you do visudo you will edit the file in vi
<badawi> ikonia: this is what i want
<ikonia> badawi and thats what you should get
<badawi> jrib: reading ...
<muxx> freiksenet, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<freiksenet> 8.10
<jrib> badawi: ok, well my point is you want: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<peleg> jrib, do you have any idea how will I get gnomebaker or some other burning application with no active mirrors? do you know of a binary of gnomebaker somewhere?
<badawi> jrib: ahh!
<jrib> peleg: old-releases.ubuntu.com until you upgrade
<EugenMayer> what i the easiest way to get vmbox installed under ubuntu?
<peleg> jrib, thanks!
<Tomasso> I cant kill al process, how do i force it to quit?
<jrib> EugenMayer: vmbox?
<makkalot> hi all i have installed latest version of ubuntu 8.10 but the highest resolution that appears on my desktop is 800x600, any ideas ?
<makkalot> i have intel based graphic video card
<Paddy_EIRE> !vbox | EugenMayer
<ubottu> EugenMayer: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<peleg> jrib, something like "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com feisty main universe" ?
<jrib> peleg: almost.  Look at the current url you use
<Paddy_EIRE> Tomasso, try structuring your questions a little better please
<peleg> weird, I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" and "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<peleg> oh, silly me. forget about that
<tarokun> makkalot: run xrandr -q and see what options you have.
<freiksenet> also I tried to use vesa driver, but it just allows 640x480 resolution if you run xrandr.
<makkalot> tarokun: trying ..
<freiksenet> and it skips mode I specified in xorg.conf
<prahal_> makkalot, do you use a very old monitor (one without EDID support)
<freiksenet> saying "no mode of this name", even though I specified it in monitor modeline %=
<makkalot> prahal_: no it is my new notebook
<wjj> hi all i have a question
<dAnjou> wjj, we know
<wjj> after i use about 10minutes the usb will be disconnected
<badawi> i'm not clear on the syntax for enabling logging in sudo, i keep getting >>> sudoers file: syntax error, when i save :(
 * Panarchy says Hi
<foloex> is it possible to change the idproduct of a usb device for the system ?
<Panarchy> Is language-support-writing-en an important package for an english speaking Ubuntu user?
<prahal_> makkalot, then xrandr  as tarokun told
<spencercornyn> hello everyone... has anyone tried LINUXBIOS or COREBOOT?
<Panarchy> Is 'language-support-writing-en' an important package for an English speaking Ubuntu user? As I'm currently trying to completely remove OpenOffice.
<prahal_> should give you all the detected resolutionns
<makkalot> prahal_: i have 2 options there 800x600 and smaller one
<badawi> nevermind, it should be a different line
<wjj> i am sorry i dont know what's idproduct
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | spencercornyn
<ubottu> spencercornyn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<heret1c> 'lo .)
<wjj> but i just no react
<prahal_> spencercornyn, they are te same (only linuxbios was the old name)
<wjj> all ways
<wjj> y when i press dmesg display like fat:directory
<Panarchy> Is 'language-support-writing-en' an important package for an English speaking Ubuntu user? As I'm currently trying to completely remove OpenOffice, through synaptic, and it came up that this extra package had to be removed
<Panarchy> Is 'language-support-writing-en' an important package for an English speaking Ubuntu user? As I'm currently trying to completely remove OpenOffice, through synaptic, and it came up that this extra package has to be removed
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat
<makkalot> tarokun: have 2 options there with xrandr -q 800x600 and smaller one ,what todo now ?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Panarchy> Sorry, had made a typo in the first one
<spencercornyn> prahal_: the bios in my pc is gone i think... it doesn't boot anything nothing shows up... i don't have recovery discs... will replacing it with coreboot work?
<tarokun> makkalot: what resolution do you expect to have?
<spencercornyn> not too old of a computer without any bios in it... just want to fix the damn thing
<heret1c> have an issue w. gmobilemedia/permissions/groups/wozzit. GMM refuses to connect, antwats. No problem w. gammu.
<prahal_> makkalot, which is the brand/model of the notebook .. if there are already reports about it it will go faster deciphering what s happening
<Paddy_EIRE> spencercornyn, this is not the place for coreboot support
<Paddy_EIRE> spencercornyn, this is a ubuntu support channel
<StretchUK> Hey all, I'm trying to sort out read/write access for an external hard drive. When i plug it in it's auto mounted. Problem I'm having right now is that I can't find out what the /dev/ address for it is. Doesn't seem to show up when i run fdisk. Any ideas?
<doktoreas> if I enable ufw, by default it will block all ports?
<jrib> StretchUK: type 'mount' and look for the mount point
<Boohbah> heret1c: sorry, what do 'wozzit', 'antwats', and 'gammu' mean? is that English?
<makkalot> tarokun: at least 1280
<makkalot> the icons are huge really
<StretchUK> ah that looks helpful. thank you.
<jrib> StretchUK: what filesystem by the way?
<heret1c> boob
<ikonia> heret1c ?
<prahal_> spencercornyn, recovery disk would not help ... you ll need a flash rom card or to ask an assembler to do it for you (be it a coreboot bios or a vanilla bios). Cannot help much more sorry
<tarokun> makkalot: is 1280 an option in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<heret1c> Boohbah: know anything about GMobilemedia?
<StretchUK> jrib, it's NTFS i believe. And it doesn't appear to be showing up in the list after i've put 'mount'
<spencercornyn> thanks prahal_
<jrib> StretchUK: why do you believe it is auto-mounted?
<StretchUK> well it shows up on the desktop. it's just read-only.
<puneeth1> !VIA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VIA
<jrib> StretchUK: ls -l /media
<puneeth1> !graphic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | StretchUK
<ubottu> StretchUK: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<heret1c> GMM gives an interpretable error when I try to connect with my phone. this/or/that/or.
<prahal_> spencercornyn, you could try to remove the battery on the motherboard for a few minutes. That will reset the bios (if it was not broken by a power issue)
<Abdie_26> feri
<prahal_> and usually there is a jumper to do that see the doc of the motherboard
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, try to structure your questions so that they make sense please... all on one line dont use enter as punctuation :)
<spencercornyn> prahal_: i did that.. the thing turns on but nothing shows up on screen.. not even a beep...
<makkalot> tarokun: it is kind of weird i dont have so much entries in my xorg.conf, i dont have those that are also supported 800x600 etc
<youshaoyun> quit
<tarokun> makkalot: assuming you have the right graphic driver loaded, get a fresh xorg.conf using X -configure and test it out.
<Abdie_26> feri
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: pardons. been at this for hours. combination of bad eyesight and dark surroundings don't help.
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, I can understand that
<der|kunstler> why is it that when I create a manual connection, it doesn't stay, when I reboot it goes back to DHCP
<tarokun> makkalot: you'll need to do that in VC. frustrating I know.
<StretchUK> OK so now I have this output but I don't know if any of them are my HD or my messed up attempts at mounting.
<StretchUK> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root     6 2008-12-09 11:54 cdrom -> cdrom0
<StretchUK> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root  4096 2008-12-09 11:54 cdrom0
<StretchUK> drwx------ 12 stretch root 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 MEDIA
<StretchUK> drwxrwxrwx  1 root    root 16384 2008-12-09 13:02 Trash
<FloodBot3> StretchUK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StretchUK> drwx------ 12 stretch root 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 USB2
<chiliblue> did smb support in nautilus recently get fixed?
<Abdie_26> ae
<Paddy_EIRE> Abdie_26, could you knock that off please
<jrib> StretchUK: pastebin that along with 'mount' and 'sudo fdisk -l'
<StretchUK> jrib: Ok, thanks.
<makkalot> tarokun: actually i didnt installed any drivers, hmm firstly should try some
<crazybyte> hi! could somebody recommend me a good cpannel type application (webmin excluded) that allows remote server management (web server management)
<crazybyte> thank you!
<Photoguy> What is the best way to update video card drivers in Ubuntu?
<jrib> Photoguy: APT
<StretchUK> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m844c4f6
<Photoguy> APT?
<Paddy_EIRE> !apt | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ikonia> Photoguy what drivers ?
<magnetron> Photoguy→ yeah, the usual update system
<Photoguy> ATI Video card
<jrib> Photoguy: update-manager will take care of upgrades for you
<Photoguy> Ok,
<heret1c> basically I wish to get photos from my phone, a nokia 6070. xan access sms/contacts w. gammu. gmobilemedia throws an error saying I haven't configued the phone's permissions correctly, or 3 other possible reasons why it won't connect.
<Photoguy> Thanks.
<tarokun> makkalot: oh I assume ubuntu should've taken care of that for you. try hwdetect --show-video and check if they are loaded using lsmod of cat /proc/modules
<chiliblue> Photoguy why do you want to update them?
<jrib> StretchUK: are you sure it's ntfs and not vfat?
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, I googled "nokia+6070+ubuntu" http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=nokia+6070+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=lr%3D
<Photoguy> I just wanted to make sure, because I'm trying to run Battlefield 2
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, and you say you have been at this for hours
<StretchUK> jrib: Nope, i just assumed from all the literature on the net about ntfs drives coming up read-only. It's a 500gb external.
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: hole in one.
<jrib> StretchUK: ok, 'sudo umount /dev/sdf1'
<the[V]oid> hi, am I the only one who cannot connect to icq anymore?
<der|kunstler> why does ubuntu keeps overriding my network configuration, it always falls back to automatic
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: came across gmm 1/2 hr ago.
<DIFH-iceroot> the[V]oid: they have changed the protocol again
<XLV> StretchUK, ntfs-3g is being used now to mount ntfs rw
<the[V]oid> is there a patch/fix already?
<DIFH-iceroot> the[V]oid: dont know, i am using irssi for icq at it works fine
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, http://www.gnokii.org/
<der|kunstler> help ?
<StretchUK> i installed ntfs-3g and flicked it on for external devices.
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: gnokii dowsn't access åhotos, only smses/contacts. I know because I  have it, it works.
<StretchUK> jrib: after doing that my external hd is still on the desktop, but i did loads of messing about so I'm lost.
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, ah no pics
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<jrib> StretchUK: it's formatted vfat, not ntfs.  Pastebin what 'mount' returns now
<StretchUK> k
<StretchUK> http://pastebin.com/m74340046
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: gmoblemedia is supposed to handle pix. acces the filesstem of the device. all-singing bells+whistles.
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, ah I see.. let me have a look
<jrib> StretchUK: run 'sudo umount /dev/sdf1' two more times, then pastebin 'mount' again
<jeezyme> hi, my ubuntu takes a VERY long time to shut down, how do i fix it?
<heret1c> it's such an IDIOTIC error. ./
<StretchUK> http://pastebin.com/m350544d thanks for the help btw. I think I know what I did there.
<Photoguy> Any ideas for getting Battlefiled 2 to work?
<jrib> StretchUK: unplug your drive and plug it back in, pastebin 'mount'
<Paddy_EIRE> Photoguy, winehq
<Photoguy> It goes to a black screen, and changes the resolution to 800x600
<Spark> does anyone know why upgrading to intrepid would have broken the arrow keys for the ion window manager?
<Photoguy> I'm using Wine.
<jrib> Spark: read the release notes?
<StretchUK> http://pastebin.com/m6b87a526  there it is
<Paddy_EIRE> Photoguy, you will have to use winehq.. this channel does not support installation of individual games... we would be spread a little thin now wouldnt we ;)
<Photoguy> Oh, ok.
<Spark> jrib: where are they?
<jrib> StretchUK: you should be able to write to /media/MEDIA
<the[V]oid> can someone tell me whether ICQ is still working with pidgin 2.5.2?
<jrib> !notes > Spark
<Spark> got them
<ubottu> Spark, please see my private message
<StretchUK> jrib: Definatly can't.
<Spark> ah thanks, googling returned the wrong release notes :)
<jrib> Spark: I imagine it's related to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20evdev%20xmodmap%20incompatibility but that's a guess
<jrib> StretchUK: 'touch /media/MEDIA/testingificanwrite'
<Zyfo> If I type "smon" in the terminal I want it to execute "gnome-system-monitor". How?
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.gtkfiles.org/app.php/gMobileMedia
<DIFH-iceroot> Zyfo: alias?
<Zyfo> DIFH-iceroot: how do I use it? :p
<StretchUK> jrib:  cannot touch `/media/MEDIA/testingificanwrite': Read-only file system
<Spirits-Sight> what kind of program can open a .pub file
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, http://gmobilebrowser.sourceforge.net/
<Zyfo> nvm, found it. Thanks. Where are these stored?
<Spark> jrib: ah you're absolutely right thanks
<jrib> StretchUK: 'sudo touch /media/MEDIA/testingificanwrite' fails with the same error?
<ne2k__> Spirits-Sight: MS Publisher
<StretchUK> jrib: Yup.
<Spirits-Sight> ne2k__: besides MS Pub
<jeezyme> hi, my ubuntu takes a VERY long time to shut down, how do i fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> I will be gone a few moments heret1c hold tight :)
<ardchoille> jeezyme: are you on intrepid?
<DIFH-iceroot> Zyfo: alias short_command="long command"
<jrib> StretchUK: mount says it's not read-only though :/
<jrib> StretchUK: you have data on here already?
<rascal> help
<Zyfo> DIFH-iceroot: Added, though it doesn't work with Verve command line. Things like "xkill" works though, why?
<StretchUK> jrib: Oh yeah, lots of it.
<rascal> is any to help me
<ne2k__> Spirits-Sight: not that I know of.
<rascal> help me
<DIFH-iceroot> Zyfo: Verve?
<jrib> StretchUK: check 'dmesg'
<Zyfo> DIFH-iceroot: yeah, some one-line terminal thingy in task bar
<jeezyme> ardchoille: hey, never mind! just saw the thread in the forums! :)
<Zyfo> "Could not execute command"
<syahreza_FS> hi
<ardchoille> jeezyme: ok
<Zyfo> guess it's the same as run program sort of
<DIFH-iceroot> Zyfo: sorry dont know
<ardchoille> jeezyme: which thread? url?
<syahreza_FS> iki yaok opo iki??
<maverick340> how do i connect a tcp/ip printer on the Local Network ?
<jeezyme> the common bugs in intrepid
<StretchUK> jrib: Well there's alot of AE_NOT_FOUND errors, but the hd is in there.
<jeezyme> i mean known
<jeezyme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966436
<ardchoille> jeezyme: thanks
<rascal> help me ardchoille
<lasivian_> where does 8.10 store it's trash?
<whynot> I got a question about disk cloning.
<Photoguy> Bottom right
<DIFH-iceroot> lasivian_: in your user-folder
<DIFH-iceroot> lasivian_: ~/.trash or something like that
<lasivian_> yes, but what subfolder? I thought it was .Trash
<jeezyme> ardchoille: er anytime!
<lasivian_> hrrm, maybe I just have nothing in the trashcan?
<whynot> Partimage requires me to back mbr and partition info, but I'm not good at using ubuntu turminal.
<Photoguy> !
<Photoguy> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> jeezyme: wait, I did a recent kernel upgrade and that fixed the problem for me. is your system completely up to date?
<joaopinto> whynot, backing up the mbr is a single command
<whynot> I heard of clonezilla.  Clonezilla is much easier than partimage?
<jrib> StretchUK: I found this http://fixunix.com/mandriva/123349-vfat-drive-went-read-only-how-fix.html I'd echo the last comment, make backups.  Maybe you can try some of the tools there after you've made backups
<DIFH-iceroot> lasivian_: locate .trash = ~/.local/share/trash
<joaopinto> whynot, clonezilla is more for massive cloning
<whynot> Which is better?  Clonezilla or partimage?
<jrib> StretchUK: or make backups and then just use gparted to reformat
<lasivian_> odd, thanks
<joaopinto> never used clonezilla :\
<jeezyme> ardchoille: there was a kernel update in the last week? [my net con doesn't work in ubuntu either, another bug]
<ardchoille> jeezyme: yes, there is a kernel update, but you need to fix your connectio first :(
<whynot> joaopinto/ clonezilla se is for massive cloning.  clonezilla live is for single user.
<jeezyme> ardchoille: working on it! :)
<jrib> StretchUK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627239 too
<jandremendesc> hi
<jandremendesc> I am portuguese
<maverick340> er. any idea how to connect to a tcp/ip printer ?
<jrib> StretchUK: this person uses fsck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481699  I'll stop spamming you now :)
<wene> hello
<whynot> joaopinto/I'm a linux beginner. Even though mbr back requires only one single command, but I don't understand the command dd.  That's the promblem of mine.
<wene> im looking for a mysql connector to use with c#, do you know a packet name ?
<joaopinto> whyameye, it will read the mbr sector from the disk, to a file
<whynot> what does DD stands for?
<ikonia> wene mono has some mysql connectors
<ikonia> whynot: it's just a command
<whynot> disk something?
<tj83> Hi all i was wondering if anyone here uses pptd for VPN connections for ubuntu/xp to ubuntu server, I have it installed and mostly configured but i must be missing something, I can connect to the VPN from remote site, successfully proxy the net traffic through that vpn server, however, i cannon ping the sever IP nor can i see any samba shares that i know are present. any ideas? any hints or help would be appreciated.
<ikonia> whynot it's just a command
<snek> whynot: Dolby Digital? :)
<StretchUK> jrib: Thanks for the links, it may be corrupt but that's not reason to send the whole thing read-only. That's just annoying. Thanks again.
<wene> thank you ikonia
<ardchoille> whynot: PartImage copies only the used part of the partition, I believe dd copies the entire partition. PartImage takes 6 minutes on my machine to image /
<joaopinto> ardchoille, he only needs dd to backup the mbr
<whynot> let me know which is better and easier?  clonezilla or partimage?
<ardchoille> joaopinto: Ah, ok, that works
<TecR0c> Does anyone know how to connect to a VPN from my ubuntu box ?
<snek> got audio working on this imac now as well, it's almost perfect now except for the non-standard keyboard.......
<ikonia> tj83 what ip are you trying to ping when your connected tot he vpn
<nme> do you guys have packets destined to 00:00:00:00:00:00 mac address at your networks? (tcpdump -i eth0 -en ether host 00:00:00:00:00:00)
<tj83> ikonia, the server's local IP
<joaopinto> whynot, anyway, the mbr is something that you can easily reinstall, since it does not contain data
<snek> TecR0c: use terminal server client
<ikonia> tj83 what ip do you get from the vpn client
<bullgard4> Why does rgrep not find anything in Gzip archives?
<joaopinto> BULLE, you need zgrep for that
<whynot> joaopinto/but if I don't backup mbr, I can't boot up my computer, am I right?
<tj83> 192.168.1.151 ikonia which falls into the specified range.
<tj83> the server local ip is 192.168.1.99
<joaopinto> whynot, if you use a livecd you can reinstall the mbr
<ikonia> bullgard4 because they are archives not text
<bullgard4> ikonia: hm. ok.
<joaopinto> whynot, you always need a livecd, to use partimage for the restore process, you just need to reinstall the mbr
<ikonia> tj83 does a route get added for that range
<whynot> I burned partimage live cd, but I couldnt find out the menu for mbr backup.
<LoganPhyve> can anyone help with a sound issue in Intrepid?
<ikonia> whynot: sorry, thats not an ubuntu issue
<joaopinto> whynot, you reinstall the grub MBR using the ubuntu live cd
<tj83> ikonia, well.... honest, i dont know a thing about routing or iptables :(
<ikonia> tj83 ok, do you have iptables running
<joaopinto> ikonia, he want's to backup an ubuntu system
<ikonia> joaopinto: but nothing able to find something on an external live cd is nothing that we can help with
<tj83> ikonia, i dunno, i thought it was always run with the base system
<ikonia> joaopinto: as you said, he can do this with the ubuntu livecd
<joaopinto> ikonia, he is not asking about that specific CD, he is just asking how could he restore the mbr :)
<ikonia> tj83: nah, do an sudo iptables -L
<whynot> I've installed ubuntu hardy and windows 2000 for multi booting.  so I think it's definitely ubuntu issue.
<joaopinto> is partimage included on the ubuntu desktop cd ?
<whynot> nope
<ikonia> joaopinto: no, but I believe it's in the repo
<whynot> OMG, ubuntu gave me too much freedom. too many free softwares.
<heret1c> unknown/busy or no permissions
<tj83> ikonia, http://www.pastebin.ca/1280677
<joaopinto> ok, so for backup/restore another livecd will be required, that is how the "another" livecd came into the subject :)
<ikonia> tj83 great, no rules in place
<ikonia> tj83: thats a good start
<tj83> ikonia, isnt it the job of pptpd to do this for me? not being lazy just want to understand
<ikonia> tj83: nah, pptpd shouldn't do firewall stuff
<anders_>  http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/287221/starwars%20crisis.JPG
<whynot> what's going on?
<ikonia> tj83: so you sound like your fine on a network ip / range, you've got no firewalls running on the machines which is good and you can do some network stuff (browse the net) as I understand
<ardchoille> anders_: Please don't do that
<zeno_> quick how do you pause ffmpeg? cpu overheating and dont want to lose 3 hrs encoding.  ctrlz ?
<jrib> zeno_: that will probably work, yes
<tj83> ikonia, yes, exactly, seems to work perfect except for the non-ability to ping the server machine and see its samba shares, maybe in the samba config?
<LoganPhyve> can anyone help with audio softare corruption? my audio stopped working during a thanksgiving day update, all i get is crackles now, any one got any ideas?
<ikonia> tj83: well, ping and samba are seperate, to maybe, but doubtful
<ikonia> try doing a "traceroute $server_ip" and stick it in a pastebin with netstatn -rn output too please
<fosco_> hi, i've got a question, my swap is beeing used too much, now its 65% of 2gb used, and i only have openbox+xchat running, any advice?
<knut> can anybody tell me if this is able to work a 100 % with 8.10 ----------> http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu
<tj83> ikonia, local or external IP for the sever?
<ikonia> tj83: local please
<tj83> mind you i am VPN;d right now
<ardchoille> knut: I have that running on intrepid now, I installed from the PPA
<Fallen_Seraph> er, so ubuntu has been very kind and autodetected my network card. windows has not been so kind. but I need the driver for windows. is there any way I can get ubuntu to tell me what network card I have so I can go and get the drivers?
<ardchoille> knut: been using it for weeks without any problems
<ikonia> Fallen_Seraph lspci shows you the model number
<Fallen_Seraph> cheers :)
<knut> ardchoille: you mean the through synaptic packager
<ardchoille> knut: yes, follow the directions for adding the GlobalMenu PPA repo
<nme> har har har, I've discovered way to completly DoS lan network with Ubuntu Hardy/Intrepid Desktop! :D
<tj83> ikonia, http://www.pastebin.ca/1280683
<ikonia> nme: thats not support related. we don't care
<ikonia> tj83 ahhh
<ikonia> tj83: I see the problem
<jeezyme> is it possible to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<tj83> ikonia, great! lets fix it :P
<nme> ikonia: arent you a bot or sth? ;)
<ikonia> nme: no I'm not a bot
<ikonia> tj83: you've got a bit of an infinate loop
<tj83> ikonia, how did that happen lol?
<ikonia> tj83: so your onto your private network which is great, your being treated like your on your private network, and your default gateway is 192.168.1.1 which I'm assuming is your network server's gateway, or your routers gateway yes/no ?
<tj83> ikonia, yes 192.1681.1. is my router
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<tj83> well hard to say really ikonia i mean 192.168.1.1 is the IP of the router at both points here at work and at home, could be misleading.
<jeezyme> is it possible to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<jrib> jeezyme: by reinstalling
<ikonia> tj83 ok - so what's happening is, your pinging your 192.168.1.99 address, it's going out of your default route, whichi s good, however the address is none-routeable on the internet so it's getting lost
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | jeezyme
<ubottu> jeezyme: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ikonia> tj83: you need a route that says 192.168.0.0 use "your virtual interface name/address"
<ikonia> tj83: so that anything on your internal lan doesn't go out of the default gateway and try to route across the internet
<izinucs> jeezyme, If you have a seperate partition for /home the easiest way is to reinstall fresh and not format home.. Otherwise you'll loose more hair than it's worth trying any other way.
<heret1c> /Error opening device: unknown/busy or no permissions.
<tj83> ikonia, hmm.... your wading a little deep in the water... i'm close to drowning now.
<ikonia> tj83 just a quickone, make sure you didn't do a dypo
<heret1c> erk
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: how do you get that error?
<ikonia> tj83: the command is traceroute 192.168.1.99 not traceroute $92.168.1.99
<jeezyme> izinucs: i can just copy /home and get on with it now?
<tj83> ikonia, once sec, diff output
<ikonia> thought so
<youshaoyun> how to  use flash10,i'v installed,but it doesn't display in menu
<ikonia> that should not go across the internet
<ActionParsnip> jeezyme: you basically need a clean install of hardy, just backup your ~/ dir so you dont lose data
<izinucs> jeezyme, sure.. but don't forget the hidden directories.. some of which you might later have to delete because of 8.1 setup info.. but yea.
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: bu clicking "connect" on gMobileMedia's "connect" icon.
<tj83> ikonia, it nails it. http://www.pastebin.ca/1280685
<Photoguy> How can I quickly change typed languages?
<ActionParsnip> jeezyme: i can suggest a seperate partition for ~/ so you can easily edit the OS without faffin with data on the sme partition as the OS
<ikonia> tj83 mega, so your routing correctly
<ActionParsnip> youshaoyun: www.adobe.com
<Photoguy> Like type in English, switch to Hebrew, then switch back, all in 30 seconds?
<ikonia> tj83: so if you can access the server by ssh, do an sudo iptables -L on the server (1.99)
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: is it ok after a reboot?
<tj83> ikonia, son of a gun.... consider that to be the ssh'd output gees, i'm ignorant.. i was ssh'd the whole time.
<tj83> sorry.
<ikonia> tj83 ha ha ha
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: thing is, ubuntu doesn't see the phone, it sees only the serialUSB cable.
<ikonia> tj83: an easy mistake to make
<ikonia> tj@server gives it away in your prompt
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: ive never connected ubuntu to a phone to get www, what phone is it maybe I can find a guide
<LjL> Photoguy: you can put a "keyboard layout switch" applet (not sure that's exactly what it's called) on your panel
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<tj83> ikonia, here is the real local commands output http://www.pastebin.ca/1280689
<LjL> Photoguy: but didn't the standard Hebrew layout provide a means to type latin letters without switching?
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: it works with gammu. it's a nokia 6070.
<ikonia> tj83: looking
<Photoguy> I'm just clueless that's all, I'll check out what you said.
<ikonia> tj83 well that still looks fine
<LeD> ciao a tutti!
<LjL> Photoguy: i don't remember exactly, it's not like i'm a user of Hebrew keyboards - but from memory, i recalled that if you just press Caps Lock, it'd switch to Latin
<LjL> !it | led
<ubottu> led: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Photoguy> Ok
<LjL> Photoguy: could also always try asking in #ubuntu-il
<LeD> »]] LjL [[« tnx
<Photoguy> Ok, thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: http://vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=8316.html
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: gMobilemedia reads .gammurc. It uses gammu as an engine, sort of.
<rootrot> anyone here had any succsess useing her pixma mp240 under linux?
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: this may shed some light: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221863
 * heret1c http's
<tj83> ikonia, if traceroute hits it why not a simple ping 192.168.1.99?
<ikonia> tj83a good question, which I'm just researching
<ikonia> tj83 thats a slow response time though
<ikonia> tj83: 3002.508ms
<tj83> well, got things like VNC, a couple ssh's plus streaming music locally lol
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: it's about getting photos from the phone, not use it as a nic.
<LjL> ikonia: is that a LAN?
<ikonia> LjL vpn over a lan
<youshaoyun> how to remove the installing of  wine softwares like thounder 5?
<ikonia> LjL: vpn lan over internet sorry
<LjL> ikonia: ah, ok. if it had been a real LAN, i'd have felt that "slow" would have been entirely an understatement...
<ikonia> LjL still not great over the net
<LjL> ikonia: certainly not, i get better pings when i'm talking to australia
<ikonia> LjL: I wonder if he can't ping due to the timeout
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: can you connect to it with bluetooth instead?
<LjL> ikonia: that can be tested with the -W option of ping
<ikonia> LjL: just got that now
<tj83> LjL, will try
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=How_to:_Connect_to_the_Internet_via_Bluetooth
<ikonia> tj83 set it stupid hard
<LjL> ikonia: although i always had the feeling that the default timeout was infinite, but i might be wrong
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: don't have bt. cable works fine with gnokii/gammu.
<ikonia> tj83: stupid high
<ikonia> LjL nah not infinate
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/07/dialup-networking-via-treo-700p-and-ubuntu-usb-connection/
<tj83> LjL, -w give a syntax problem wrong tag or something
<LjL> tj83: uppercase -W
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: don't have bt. don't need to use phone as nic (qed).
<LjL> tj83: and you need to put a number after it (put like 15)
<tj83> LjL, same
<jeeez> ' Could not connect to 192.168.1.1:8080 (192.168.1.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)' i keep getting that error whenever i try updating! :(
<ikonia> tLjL -W 30
<jeeez> ardchoille: i did manage to get my net working :)
<ikonia> tj83: infact -W 60
<LjL> jeeez: you seem to be using (or at least attempting to be using) an HTTP proxy. are you aware of that?
<lucky711x> AHHH what is wrong with my shell on my server...I can not execute any sudo or root commands...all i get in segmentation fault
<jeeez> LjL: nope!
<LjL> lucky711x: did you, like, ever enable third-party repositories (like Debian's) that could have provided a different libc6 than standard?
<ActionParsnip> lucky711x: check dmesg maybe
<heret1c> afk45
<joaopinto> lucky711x, what change did you apply to the system before getting that problem ?
<LjL> jeeez: what does "echo $http_proxy" and "echo $HTTP_PROXY" say?
<tj83> LjL, yes, is one of my objectives, the only one that works atm
<tj83> and LjL ikonia ping -W 300 still not reachable
<third3ye> Hey, I was wondering if there was an app in the repository that let you resize a batch of JPG images without having to go through Gimp or the like?
<jeeez> LjL: http://192.168.1.1:8080/ and nothing, respectively
<ActionParsnip> third3ye: imagemagick!!
<LjL> third3ye: i don't know about graphical apps, but it can easily done with a simple script using, for instance, imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> third3ye: its the best app EVER!
<joaopinto> thiago_, there is an imageresize menu applet
<joaopinto> ops, was third3ye
<gunnarahlberg> my ubuntu intrepid is panicing from time to time! How do I debug it? Can't find a /var/log that has any information
<ActionParsnip> third3ye: you can even batch convert jpg to png and invert colours etc
<joaopinto> !best | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> jeeez: ok, so for some reason you have a proxy set when you really shouldn't. now... i can easily tell you how to *temporarily* disable it, but let me look for how to *permanently* disable it because i don't remember how that's done
<joaopinto> :P
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: touche
<lucky711x> ActionParsnip, LjL I made no changes all I did was add a new user and a new smb user then maybe came back 10 min later to find the problem
<ikonia> tj83: apologies I was on the phone
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: for its size, its damn mighty
<third3ye> Well I realise ImageMagick is great for that sort of stuff but I'm not really the scripting sort of guy ^^;; I'm more of your average liberal Linux user
<phnom> Is there any simple way to force gnome-terminal to always start with always-on-top enabled?
<jeeez> LjL: am using a net connection thru a router, tats the source of confusion?
<ActionParsnip> lucky711x: maybe a reboot would help
<LjL> jeeez: no
<ikonia> tj83 so if you do a ping -W 180 $ip it still times out
<tj83> LjL, i'm easily confiused sorry, but i want this proxy to happen. its the shares i need to access
<joaopinto> third3ye, the menu applet provides a resize option from the nautilus file menu
<tj83> ikonia, yes, even went up to 300
<tj83> confused*
<ikonia> tj83 well, thats one theory out of the window
<jeeez> LjL: okay
<lucky711x> ActionParsnip, I tried that
<LjL> tj83, the proxy i'm talking about is jeeez's
<lucky711x> I can even drop to a root sheel
<lucky711x> shell
<TJ-42> what do I need to set (perhaps in my fstab) to give my users permission to "eject" a device?  the users can mount and unmount it just find
<TJ-42> s/find/fine
<third3ye> joaopinto: Thanks :D I found it now, seems like exactly what I need
<mohbana__> am i the only one so is experiencing strange behaviour with firefox?
<third3ye> joaopinto: Do I need to log in and out perhaps
<ikonia> mohbana__: until you tell use the problem "yes"
<heret1c>  heretic-hq kernel: [218986.297156] usb 4-3.2: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<joaopinto> mohbana__, describe "strange behaviour"
<heret1c> Dec  9 15:33:42 heretic-hq udevd-event[12673]: udev_node_mknod: rename(/dev/ttyUSB0.udev-tmp, /dev/ttyUSB0) failed: Device or resource busy
<LjL> jeeez: alright, i can't find that information, let's go a bit by guessing... try doing "grep HTTP_PROXY ~/.*", does it turn up with anything?
<mohbana__> well, some times right clicking a link doesn't show open in new tab-it's all pretty random
<mohbana__> also, when i click new tab, nothing happens
<mohbana__> again pretty random
<JuJuBee> Greetings.
<cristimarineru>  somewone know a way too emulate windows drivers for a usb tv tuner ?
<ikonia> tj83: out of interent can you ping .103 from .99
<makito249> I feel kind of stupid because it seems like there should be a really simply way to do this, but how do I sort by non-alphabetic characters?
<ikonia> interest
<makito249> I have a file that has a list of file names with a + or a - before them i.e. "+ /home/user/file \n -/home/user/file2" Sort will sort them alphabetically by filename, but not by the + or - in front of them.
<jeeez> LjL: permission denied, even with sudo
<mohbana__> and, when i click search for word.  it only shows google homepage
<JuJuBee> can anyone see my posts?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: yup
<Aperculum> Is there anything like OllyDebug for ubuntu in ubuntu repositories
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<makito249> JuJuBee, I can
<JuJuBee> ikonia : I get ":kubrick.freenode.net 404 JuJuBee #kubuntu :Cannot send to channel" at kubuntu for some reason.  What does this mean?
<LjL> jeeez: uh? that really shouldn't happen, ~ is your home directory... (anyway i got it wrong because i said HTTP_PROXY, but if i'm not mistaken you said the one that showed up was http_proxy)
<joaopinto> Aperculum, there should be graphical frontends to gdb
<lucky711x> Aperculum, OllyDbg works good under wine
<tj83> ikonia, LjL can we move to #seaphor ? gotta go for about 10 min brb
<ikonia> tj83: sure
<third3ye> Thanks for the help guys ^^ It's much appreciated
<tj83> ikonia, LjL and many many thanks for your attention to my problem
<LjL> jeeez: try like this: grep http_proxy $HOME/.*
<brando> ikonia: still having aacraid trouble- I looked at "modinfo -p aacraid" but couldn't find any fitting kernel parameters for my AACRAID controller. I could use another hint...
<jeeez> LjL: grep: /home/jeez/.gvfs: Permission denied
<ikonia> brando: I don't know about that card off the top of my head, lets see if I can find any info on it
<joaopinto> LjL, if he is using a proxy it should show up on: env | grep -i proxy
<joaopinto> or,  grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<LjL> joaopinto: he is using one, we already ascertained that - i just don't know how to permanently disable it
<LjL> joaopinto: he has $http_proxy set
<JuJuBee> ikonia : need to quit kopete alltogether?
<joaopinto> LjL, if it is user wide, it's on the environment vars
<LjL> jeeez: ok (that one failed file doesn't matter, but the command is saying it's not found anything)
<LjL> joaopinto: yes, indeed, specifically it's the $http_proxy var. but i don't know *what has set it*
<joaopinto> ah, sorry :P
<LjL> jeeez: do you have gconf-editor installed?
<jeeez> LjL: 'http_proxy=http://192.168.1.1:8080/'
<jeeez> LjL: i dont
<Aperculum> also, any assembler compilers in ubuntu repos?
<jeeez> LjL: hey, wait, my bad, let me restart my system, should work!
<joaopinto> Aperculum, go to the package manager and search
<LjL> Aperculum: gcc will assemble assembly fine
<LjL> jeeez: wait, why?
<ssh> hi all
<fosco_> too late, he took the win way :)
<UnknownUser56> jeez ,shouldn't it be export http_proxy='http://ip:port/' for the terminal ?
<Paddy_EIRE> UnknownUser56, what are you trying to achieve?
<netrat> i have a server running Ubuntu 8.04.1 that authorizes users against an MS domain controller using kerberos. sometimes the authentications take extremely long, 1-2mins, is there a way to see what part of the process is holding things up? i've read the man page for pam_debug, but i can't make much sense out of it
<jeeez> LjL: done! i had configured a proxy, trying to get my system to work with my router
<LjL> jeeez: ah. how had you configured it, and how have you removed it now, for future reference?
<jeeez> its a bug of some sort in 8.10, where you cant edit your current eth0 connection
<ardchoille> jeeez: good job :)
<OmnipotentEntity> anyone know where automount keeps a log (if it keeps a log)
<jeeez> LjL: since it wouldn't get my router working, i tried configuring it as a proxy, no use
<UnknownUser56> Paddy_EIRE,ah nevermind,thought he was setting a proxy for the terminal :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<jeeez> LjL: /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf you need to change managed=false to true, and you're all set!
<LjL> jeeez: a proxy is a different thing. "managed" there would mean that things get configured automatically? or is it about wifi?
<jeeez> LjL: you can add a new connection now, restart your pc and it should work fine!
<heret1c> yo Paddy_EIRE .-)
<jeeez> LjL: i got a new net connection this week, but 8.10 would let me edit the old connection, so had to create a new one!
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, sorry about the long absence
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, did you read the wiki on the sourceforge page to do with gmobilemedia
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: no sweat.
<dkloeckner> Kennt jemand nen guten deutschsprachigen Channel für Cisco Firewalls????
<jeeez> LjL: thanks for your time!
<Paddy_EIRE> !de | dkloeckner
<ubottu> dkloeckner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dkloeckner> ...oder hat jemand erfahrung mit dem ding? ASA 5505
 * heret1c is that -><- close to getting pix from'is mobile!
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, hehe
<mohbana__> what text editor allows me to do a word count?
<OSiRiSSk> hi, can someone help me ?
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: no. tried "documentation", nothing there.
 * f00fyf00f3r Pbj
<jeeez> OSiRiSSk: yeah?
<Paddy_EIRE> mohbana__, it would be hard to find one that does not
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, where are you so far to bring me up to speed
<fluxy> hello, how can i find and mount my 2 ntfs partitions?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | fluxy
<ubottu> fluxy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<OSiRiSSk> can i burn ubuntu image (*.iso) on the dvd ? it will be bootable ?
<mohbana__> Paddy_EIRE: was that helpful?  couldn't you have just told me one
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: both gammu and gnokii connects through the serialUSB cable.,
<fluxy> Paddy_EIRE,  thank you!
<jeeez> OSiRiSSk: yeah it will be bootable
<OSiRiSSk> ok, i will give it a shot :P
<Paddy_EIRE> mohbana__, ofcourse it was helpful.. although you are asking a wide open question
<Paddy_EIRE> fluxy, no problem
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, sounds like progress
<OSiRiSSk> jeez thx :)
<jeeez> OSiRiSSk: anytime! [good god you dint ask anything complex ;) ]
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: gmobilemedia says: Error opening device: unknown/busy or no permissions.
<Paddy_EIRE> mohbana__, and I use gedit myself
<fluxy> Paddy_EIRE,  actually im using a knoppix live cd right now...what can i do ?
<OSiRiSSk> jeeez: maybe i will ask something like that after instalation :D , i have to reinstall my xubuntu, cause i fucked it up a bit :D
<Paddy_EIRE> fluxy, go to a knoppix support channel.. or boot back into ubuntu if you are running it and get back here :)
<azurewrathx> HI to all!!!
<jeeez> OSiRiSSk: we all do that, dont we! good luck!
<moses> hallo
<azurewrathx> Where i can find a full compete reference on all linux libc, x server, kde , gnome , kernel 2.6.x.x APIs ????
<Paddy_EIRE> !language | OSiRiSSk
<ubottu> OSiRiSSk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: this from syslog: heretic-hq udevd-event[12673]: udev_node_mknod: rename(/dev/ttyUSB0.udev-tmp, /dev/ttyUSB0) failed: Device or resource busy
<azurewrathx> same to Msdn library...
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, on the respective documentation for each of those components
<azurewrathx> lol
<ashutosh> Hi, can pendrive be used to boot ubuntu 8.10?
<Paddy_EIRE> azurewrathx, google
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, unlike msdn, this components are maintained by different parties, with different documentation infrastructure
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: latter when connecting cable.,
<Svenstaro> Does anybody here have experience with SCSI and multiple lun support and autochangers?
<jeeez> ashutosh: yeah u can
<azurewrathx> ok so for kernel apis?
<azurewrathx> i get only oxigen
<azurewrathx> but is really low reference
<f00fyf00f3r> !usb | ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Paddy_EIRE> azurewrathx, they are all separate projects there is no all encompassing documentation
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, google.com kernel documentation
<lucky711x> someone help!! I no longer have root access to my server nor do I have access to sudo commands.  Anytime I try to run commands accompanied with sudo, it results in 'Segmentation Fault.' Does anyone know what is causing this?  They last time I change anything was when I added an SMB account for my wife and about 15 min later I tried to run a sudo command and now this...
<ashutosh> is using pendrive faster than live cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> ashutosh, not really
<lucky711x> ashutosh, yes it is
<azurewrathx> alredy done i get only a list of kernel api.... i need a docs whit explain all parameters of functions etc
<f00fyf00f3r> Ashutosh: way slower in my experience
<lucky711x> ashutosh, not much tho
<Pigimon> hi can i make a question
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, you don't usually interface with the kernel, unless you are developing a driver
<lucky711x> Pigimon, dont ask to ask
<error404notfound> When I play .vob in totem, the playback isn't very good, secondly I can hear all sounds except the voice of actors...
<Pigimon> lol thats true
<azurewrathx> i develop driver on Windows NT systems
<joaopinto> you interface with libraries, so you need to get familiar with the docs for the specific libraries that you want to use
<azurewrathx> Kernel mode
<Pigimon> my gcc is not finding stdio.h
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, if you are developing drivers, there are some good books for linux drivers development, you will need to read one of those
<lucky711xx> someone help!! I no longer have root access to my server nor do I have access to sudo commands.  Anytime I try to run commands accompanied with sudo, it results in 'Segmentation Fault.' Does anyone know what is causing this?  They last time I change anything was when I added an SMB account for my wife and about 15 min later I tried to run a sudo command and now this...
<JuJuBee> If I want to block irc using iptables, is it sufficient to block port 6667?
<azurewrathx> alredy read one... :( o'really linux device drivers by i use only the apis decribed in the book... i need a full reaference
<Pigimon> help: gcc is not recognizing stdio.h
<tarokun> lucky711x: I would suggest trying su - then visudo
<error404notfound> JuJuBee: nope, different irc server use different ports, but mostly 6667... and then there is irc in web browser..
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: did that make sense?
<lucky711xx> tarokun, I have...no luck
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, there are tons of drivers and their source on the kernel, just look at one that matches your requirements
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, sadly I do not have the phone myself to really help much further
<JuJuBee> error404notfound: bummer.  any suggestions?
<error404notfound> lucky711xx: do you have physical acess to server?
<error404notfound> JuJuBee: well always configure an exclusive firewall, ban all stuff except what you need, otherwise will mostly leave you vulnerable..
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: strange both gammu and gnokii should work, then.
<lucky711xx> error404notfound, yes im on it
<jeeez> JuJuBee: nice name :)
<JuJuBee> Yea, the web stuff is the problem I guess...
<JuJuBee> Thanks jeeez
<JuJuBee> Throwback to when I was a kid...
<JuJuBee> Loved em
<azurewrathx> mmm i have think it but if i wonna make a custom kernel module or a simple program where i find reference on APIs? I can't see all linux source code LOL!!! In MS MSDN you have a well explation on win32 developing, interfaces apis etc and is not open source... linux is open source and don't have a full api reference LOOL!! omg -.-
<jeeez> JuJuBee: tamil, by any chance?
<JuJuBee> Nope
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | azurewrathx
<ubottu> azurewrathx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<error404notfound> lucky711xx; then reboot in to single user mode, and enter root password, and check from there for commands of sudo and su, such as permissions on them, sticky bit, I don't know if it will solve the problem, but worth a try..
<jeeez> JuJuBee: name means?
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, since your question is not ubuntu specific, you may prefer to ask in on ##linux
<Paddy_EIRE> azurewrathx, you already received several answers
<azurewrathx> ok thk for all
<azurewrathx> someone know a channel for talking on driver e appl linux developement?
<azurewrathx> :)
<JuJuBee> jeeez: a candy
<lucky711xx> error404notfound, ive tried all the above
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, for application development it will depend on the language, there are plenty of language specific channels here
<JuJuBee> jeeez: http://www.oldtimecandy.com/jujubes.htm
<lucky711xx> error404notfound, also nothing in the logs
<joaopinto> !c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c
<azurewrathx> i'm on assembly x86 , c, c++
<JuJuBee> Oh, and I also raise honney bees, hence the double e...
<error404notfound> lucky711xx: then consult gurus, I myself am a noob :D
<azurewrathx> know some channels on this argument?
<AaronMT> !c#
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c#
<lucky711xx> error404notfound, thanks for trying tho
<error404notfound> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, what type of application are you developing ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee, please see my private message
<azurewrathx> security app
<qbmaniac_work> hey guys
<qbmaniac_work> anyone know how to make a USB bootable?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<azurewrathx> but i need docs or no party
<Paddy_EIRE> !offtopic | azurewrathx joaopinto
<joaopinto> azurewrathx, security as in ? What's the purpose of it ?
<ubottu> azurewrathx joaopinto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AaronMT> yo has ff 3.1b2 hit repos?
<jeeez> JuJuBee: wow, i always thot it was a tamil word for the candy!
<joaopinto> Paddy_EIRE, I am trying to advice in a programming language based on his requirement, I am not sure that is offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> joaopinto, it is
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto  it is
<azurewrathx> ok sry i'm offtopic i leave
<JuJuBee> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry :(
<azurewrathx> good day to all
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: gmobilemedia is a bit short on documentation.
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning Paddy
<joaopinto> ok, I don't agree but the majority wins
<Paddy_EIRE> aaroncampbell, no and it will not
<AaronMT> rofl
<Paddy_EIRE> errr
 * aaroncampbell had nothing to do with this...
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronMT It was just released like ..yesterday.. so doubtful
<Paddy_EIRE> joaopinto, this aint exactly difficult to understand... read the topic perhaps :)
<AaronMT> well?
<Paddy_EIRE> AaronMT, it wont be making it into any of the official ubuntu repositories
<joaopinto> Paddy_EIRE, I have read the topic, i do not see how suggesting a developing language to use on a Ubuntu system is different from suggesting any other type of tool, based on the user requirement :)
<Paddy_EIRE> joaopinto, still completely missing the point.. but I guess I should stop wasting my time
<JuJuBee> Any idea what to do about screen fliker with intrepid and Nvidia GeForce 8600 512MB video card?
<Paddy_EIRE> JuJuBee, when is your screen flickering?
<Jack_Sparrow> JuJuBee Do you still have the issue if you turn off effects
<JuJuBee> I get a fliker about every 3 seconds or so.
<JuJuBee> I tried that... Yes still.
<JuJuBee> About 3 weeks ago someone said this is known problem.  Was hoping there was a solution.
<Jack_Sparrow> JuJuBee the 8000's have had issuses as long as they have been out, even back two releases
<jrib> JuJuBee: if it's a known problem, there should be a related bug report, did you check that?
<knut> ardchoille?
<JuJuBee> Jack_Sparrow: It didn't fliker till I updated to intrepid.
<JuJuBee> jrgp: I will check again...
<JuJuBee> sry... jrib.
<Jack_Sparrow> JuJuBee I had intrepid issues on the main box here so it is still an old release
<X1karr0usX> Morning
<JuJuBee> Jack_Sparrow: I don't understand, isn't intrepid the most recent release?
<Jack_Sparrow> JuJuBee yes
<Jack_Sparrow> JuJuBee I am using an old release of ubuntu here..
<JuJuBee> Ah.
<JuJuBee> You get flicker?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<sidd> hi, i am facing a unique problem, my ubuntu boots only from cdrom-boot from first hard disk
<Paddy_EIRE> sidd, that would not be unique :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd see grub... info
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > sidd
<ubottu> sidd, please see my private message
<xirongwing> my laptop wirless card is always disable.How to enable it
<trisinger> i have a small script that uses SSH_ASKPASS to force login without a tty.  the script write a dummy script on the fly that echo the password to ssh.  it works perfectly from the terminal, but not from within a PHP script/apache user.  i tried adding www-data to all the same groups as me, no avail
<trisinger> http://pastebin.com/mc503a7a
<sidd> ubottu: thanks.  i _did_ go through the docs at ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xirongwing> my laptop wirless card is always disable.How to enable it
<trisinger> it took me forever to get that script working for SSH without a pass, now i just need php to play nicely
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd Sounds like you are dual booting?  How many drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > xirongwing
<ubottu> xirongwing, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> trisinger perhaps /j #bash
<Jack_Sparrow> trisinger or #Apache
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, could you structure your question a little better so we can assist you as best as possible
<trisinger> i will bothj
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE thanks,, that was mynext line.. what card/chipset
<trisinger> but any insight here is appreciated
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: u giving up?
<Jack_Sparrow> trisinger Perhaps #Ubuntu-server ?  just trying to point you in a better direction for answers
<Paddy_EIRE> heret1c, I doubt I would be able to provide you with adequate support as I have no experience with that mobile telephone :/
<Jack_Sparrow> xirongwing Find Network Card Chipset:  "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> please tell me what command lists all partitions or file systems?
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu__, df
<ubuntu__> sorry about question mark
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo fdisk -l
<heret1c> Paddy_EIRE: it seems more to be about groups/permissions than the hw per se.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__ that was for you
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__ Last letter is an L
<ubuntu__> Paddy_EIRE, im from eire too, dublin
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah heret1c it "seems" that way but I would just be shooting in the dark
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu__, hi
<xirongwing> Jack_Sparrow:which line tells the chipset
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is a kernel header ?
 * heret1c hands paddy a pair of IR goggles
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa, please see my private message
<magnetron> hi, i'm starting to have problems with my ssh tunnels for my irc bouncer. they disconnect after 10 minutes or so. is it possible that the ssh server admin has put a time limit on SSH tunnels? this is the command i use to set up the tunnels: screen -d -m -S irssi-ssh-tunnel -t irssi-ssh-tunnel ssh -NC -L 2777:localhost:2777 -L 2778:localhost:2778 username@sshserver.example
<sidd> ubottu: about the grub how-to,what am i looking for? i couldn't find any mention of a similar problem as mine.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sidd, that is a bot you are talking to
<sidd> heh, i thot he was joking :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd Did you ever answer my earlier question?
<sidd> Jack_Sparrow: ummm, can u pls come by me again?
<xirongwing> Jack_Sparrow:Intel prowireless 2100B
<dimedo> how can i get a list of all packages which i have manually installed (none with automatic flag)?
<ubuntu__> im trying to install grub but get this error, Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<sidd> Jack_Sparrow: yes, dual booting. only one disk
<sidd> Win-XP
<ubuntu__> does anybody know how to fix the problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, could you please go to "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers"
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, tell me what you see?
<messju> hi, since upgrading to intrepid I get errors when saving files from emacs on a cifs volumne ("Opening output file, not a directory") - i think I tried all combinations of mount options without success and also google did not bring up a solution to fix it. :( did anybody here have similar problems (overwriting files on a cifs volume) and knows a solution?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__ install grub to the mbr or follow the info on instlling grub after windows install removes it.. write it to the mbr
<sidd> Jack_Sparrow: I got the same problem with Fedora 9 on the same machine
<ubuntu__> Jack_Sparrow, how do you install it to the mbr?
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE:no proprietary drivers are used in this system
<lesshaste> hi.. what's the best voice control software for ubuntu currently?
<knut> ardchoille
<knut> ?
<lesshaste> to control your system using voice I mean
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__ Please read the tutorial
<ubuntu__> Jack_Sparrow, I was trying sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu__> Jack_Sparrow, ok where?
<ubuntu__> google?
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, do "lspci" and "lsusb" separately in a terminal and pastebin the output then return the link here
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BenHoltz> Can Someone help me with an issue with compiz?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to open a .chm document...though i have installed wine and chm...can anyone help
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkKnight, perhaps install a native linux chm viewer
<jrib> DarkKnight: you don't need wine.  Try gnochm or xchm
<bp5101> DarkKnight: please see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/20/how-to-view-chm-files-in-ubuntu-810/
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE: what is pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | xirongwing
<ubottu> xirongwing: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<BenHoltz> I am not able to see the menu options like file, option, and such, in open office when the standard settings are applied with compiz, any suggestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> be right back xirongwing gotta take a call
<lamur> haoi
<lamur>  how are you guys
<BenHoltz> good
<lamur> oke
<Mingebag> oh, hello there
<lamur> i want to know if you can open programs from my terminal
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE:http://paste.ubuntu.com/83004/
<ompaul> lamur, I can't but you can
<DarkKnight> Paddy_EIRE, jrib, bp5101; thanq buddies
<Jack_Sparrow> lamur yes
<cmv583> Can anyone help me
<sidd> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a how to for troubleshooting grub behaviour due to wierd hw?
<lamur> oke jack_sparrow
<lamur> how do i do it
<ompaul> !cli | lamur
<ubottu> lamur: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd your problem is quite common... what command are you giving from what tutorial.
<sidd> lamur: i suppose if you just type the name of the program it should start
<sc303171> yea
<jedi06> cd perl
<sc303171> and if you  type the program name followed by &, it runs in the background so you can continue to use the terminal.  for example,  firefox & runs firefox
<x-kent> with what program in ubuntu 8.10 I can make a movie like "windows movie maker" ? Just some picture slideshow and some text appearing here and there ?
<sidd> Jack_Sparrow: I went through the tutorial but couldn't find anything that described my situation. I have grub installed on the MBR, I get the boot menu, if i press enter on ubuntu, i get a blank screen with a blinking cursor on top
<lamur> oke thank you sidd
<lamur> and others
<BenHoltz> is there any known limitations for the geforce2 cards with compiz?
<lamur> it is yust typing the program name
<Armada> My libav codec is only using one thread, where can I configure it to use both threads?
<sidd> if i boot from cd, select boot from first hdd, and then select ubuntu from the menu that pops up, it boots giving some warning about nonpnp bios.
<Jack_Sparrow> lamur yes... try typing synaptic
<xirongwing> how to tell what hardware profile in 8.10
<joaopinto> Armada, the number of threads is mostly to be set by the application, not by the library itself
<maek0> lol @ security update for Compiz .......
<MTecknology> anybody have any guesses what I'm doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/m2108b3da
<Armada> joaopinto: ok, where can I set the number of threads for MPlayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology Please post a description of the problem along with your link
<sidd> Jack_Sparrow: moreover, i am on the same machine so i need to be sure of what i need to do before i reboot :(
<cmv583> How can I use my ext. HD to run my comp., or at least save/run apps (hopefully run OS)
<MTecknology> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to compile a program using make and it dies
<knut> ardchoille
<joaopinto> Armada, no idea, I am not a multimedia person, and you are probably referring to the number of processors (2), not threads ;)
<maek0> OMG this is the FUNNIEST bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-main/+bug/247088
<Jack_Sparrow> maek0 Please dont
<Mingebag> oh, hello there
<xirongwing> where to find the device manager in 8.10
<Armada> joaopinto, well, atleast you know what I mean :P
<sidd> MTecknology: seems the X11 libraries are not installed
<lucky711x> I was able to fix my su and root problemm...there is aparently something wrong with the ubunut package libpam-smbpass so I have to remove it.
<maek0> Jack_Sparrow, don't what ?? Its an important security update that I think is entirely related to support ... and just happens to be funny
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, ok so did you paste that data I asked for ?
<Jack_Sparrow> maek0 Did you have a question?
<LjL> maek0, do you have a problem related to that bug or are you responding to someone who does?
<MTecknology> sidd: xorg-dev ?
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83004/
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, and Ubuntu is not windows so there is no device manager :)
<sidd> MTecknology: lets first check if it isn't installed or just not found
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, ok just a moment
<sidd> try updatedb and locate Xlib.h
<maek0> Jack LjL no just letting everyone know about it .. sheesh !!!
<Pici> maek0: That bug has already been fixed. See the status.
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE: how to tell the hardware profile then?
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, huh?
<maek0> Pici, yep .. and its in the updates .. I just think its the funniest bug ever .. lol
<svolpe> I'm writing a python-dbus script and have had no luck with the following: bus = dbus.SystemBus();  I imported dbus.  has this been changed with ubuntu 8.10?
<mphill> I am usnig intrepid/i386.  When I go to browse our network at work all the workgroup/domains show up but I have no computers that show up in natilus. I can use smb4k (a kde app) to browse just fine form the same computer. help.
<Pici> maek0: And its not on topic for this channel.
<maek0> Pici, it is incidental that I find it funny
<MTecknology> sidd: not found
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology Looks more like gtk2 issue to me
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE: in 7.10 there is a application that tells me what hardware is build inside my computer
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > maek0
<ubottu> maek0, please see my private message
<sidd> MTecknology: then you need to install the dev packages for X. am not sure which ones but if you google it you may find them
<joaopinto> MTecknology, what program are you trying to build ? please pastebin your error
<MTecknology> joaopinto: I did
<mikubuntu> anybody else having trouble updating the compiz fusion update through the manager?  i keep getting msg that ubuntu faild to fetch the file
<joaopinto> ops, sorry, let me scroll
<MetalliMyers> hello mumbles
<maek0> drop it please !!
<bazhang> maek0, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<afallenhope|work> Anyone able to help me out? Trying to get myATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] to work.The driver itself works (the default) however the glx does not.. I lose my display.  I'm trying to get dual monitors to work.. I get "two monitors" but cloned output. I was to split the view.,
<joaopinto> MTecknology, you need libx11-dev
<MTecknology> ty
<cmv583> Please maeko, I need help not conversation.
<Armada> joaopinto, you sure it's not the decoder that needs to be multithreaded?
<joaopinto> Armada, I am not sure
<sidd> has anyone faced a problem with grub showint the menu but not booting without any messages, while it boots from the CD with the same setup?
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, ok.. I will just be another moment.. just trying to gather some info
<xirongwing> thanks
<sidd> am using a Dell Optiplex 320
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd remove quiet and splash and try to see any errors
<afallenhope|work> any one?
<sidd> Jack_Sparrow: okay. tnx.
<datou> 大家晚上好
<MetalliMyers> hi cut-copy
<bazhang> !cn | datou
<ubottu> datou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, ok so you have to use ndiswrapper it seems
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, join #Paddy_EIRE
<Neku> hi im having a problem with k3b it keeps saying Cd record has no permission to open device can anyone help
<mphill> I found the answer to me question of not being able to browse windows networks with 8.10 at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+question/50909. there is a bug in 8.10
<remoteCTRL> anyone know any dj software for linux like bpmstudio or traktor?
<MTecknology> This is my new error when I try to build - http://pastebin.com/m4fffd90
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE: I have install
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, what?
<joaopinto> MTecknology, that is not an error, just a warning, the build was successful
<Neku> hi im having a problem with k3b it keeps saying Cd record has no permission to open device can anyone help
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE: I have install the ndiswrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> Neku, join #kubuntu or #kde
<ardchoille> Neku: join #kubuntu for kde help
<MTecknology> joaopinto: oops - am I perhaps too tired to build something like this??
<woodoo> hello
<woodoo> =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Neku there used to be a menu optionin k3b to enable your users rights to burn
<joaopinto> MTecknology, it is built, now you need to install it, presumably with "make install"
<woodoo> how are you
<woodoo> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, ok.. beyond installing ndiswrapper how much farther did you go?
<joaopinto> !enter | woodoo
<ubottu> woodoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cmv583> good woodoo, just waiting my turn
<MTecknology> aight, I'm gonna try to see if the new package helps and then take this aproach, thanks
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE: nonthing else
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, good.. ok join #Paddy_EIRE
<Neku> Paddy_EIRE:  but im on ubuntu...isnt kubuntu different
<Paddy_EIRE> Neku, k3b is a kde application
<Neku> kk
<Neku> Paddy_EIRE:  can u give me a link to kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Neku /j #Kubuntu
<cwe_bth_duit> #surabaya
<StyXman> during the instalation I selected a partition for / which already has data that IO want to keep (/home, mostly). it says, and I quote, "Directories containing system files [...] that already exist under any defined mountpoint [sic] will be deleted during the install." is it saying that it will nuke /home and /opt?
<jrib> StyXman: yes
<StyXman> it will delete /home and /opt?
<StyXman> how can I keep that data?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<jrib> StyXman: yes, it reformats afaik
<macjason0607> hey .. there any app that can read a hfs volume ?
<Mingebag> hello
<Mingebag> hi
<StyXman> no, I didn't ask him for formatting it, I explicitly tell it *not* to do it
<Maveas> How do I get PS CS3 and Adobes other apps to work under Ubuntu? :S
<xirongwing> what is the "device manager" for ubuntu 8.10 as compare to windows
<Maveas> I've tried with this guide http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-dreamweaver-cs3-in-ubuntu-hardy/2008/06/20 but it doesn't seem to work
<joaopinto> Styrbjorn, /home will not be deleted, I am not sure about /opt
<bazhang> !appdb | Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<karllenz> hey i neeed some help i installed xp on a seprate hdd partition and now i lost my ubuntu no grub boot loader shows up at boot up?? is there a fix
<StyXman> the message says (just before that sentence) "The filesystem on /dev/sda1 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting."
<Maveas> bazhang, omg, take a look at the link
<joaopinto> !grub | karllenz
<ubottu> karllenz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Maveas> I've already tried wine
<StyXman> so, will it delete them or not? themesasge is more confusing than clear in that aspect
<joaopinto> StyXman, I am sure it will remove /usr /bin /lib, /var etc, I am just unsure about /opt
<StyXman> joaopinto: that's fine. what abput /home?
<StyXman> (it shoud, this used to be a FC3)
<afallenhope|work> Anyone able to help me out? Trying to get myATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] to work.The driver itself works (the default) however the glx does not.. I lose my display.  I'm trying to get dual monitors to work.. I get "two monitors" but cloned output. I was to split the view.,
<jrib> StyXman: must be some new option I'm not familiar with.  Personally, I would have backups anyway.  And I'd try an experiment in a virtual machine
<joaopinto> Styrbjorn, /home will be kept, but if you reallllllly care about the data, you have backups :)
<StyXman> joaopinto: ok :|
<joaopinto> I already experimented, it did not delete /home
<StyXman> joaopinto: so is it safe?
<StyXman> ok, i guess it is
<sidd> Jack_Sparrow: i tried rebooting w/o splash and quiet. there are no messages whatsoever
<afallenhope|work> that's why having /home on a different partition is fun
<joaopinto> the ability to reinstal without removing /home was implemented on the latest version, so it is not a widely tested option
 * StyXman x'ses fingers
<StyXman> afallenhope|work: i know, not my choice
<StyXman> joaopinto: uhnnngngn
<joaopinto> StyXman, I had a problem, the kernel was not properly installed, but I believe it was fixed in the 8.10 final :P
<StyXman> joaopinto: ktx
<cmv583> anyone hear me?
<StyXman> cmv583: loud and clear?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<cmv583> tx wasn't sure very new
<bazhang> cmv583, you want to dual boot with xp on one hdd and ubuntu on the other?
<zheng> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | zheng
<ubottu> zheng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cmv583> yeah my int. is 10g and ext. is 500g
<cmv583> ubuntu is on int. already
<bazhang> cmv583, not sure what the question is then; you need help installing grub?
<rikiyo> voisiko joku kertoa suomeksi mistä saa ubuntuun waretus ohjelman hyvän sellaisen
<jrib> !fi | rikiyo
<ubottu> rikiyo: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<bazhang> !fi | rikiyo
<linfenix> saludos...
<linfenix> salguien me puede decir como busco los bookmarks que tengo en el firefox para guardarlos?
<cmv583> I am not very experienced. Not sure how to safely transfer files off int. hd onto ext. hd. Can't seem to re-install ubuntu onto ext.hd?
<jrib> !place | linfenix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about place
<jrib> oops
<bazhang> heh
<jrib> !es | linfenix
<ubottu> linfenix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<relik77080> hi - if i wanted to run a sequence of commands as one command - how would i do that? would I need to write a script?
<Paddy_EIRE> relik77080, well depends on what you are looking to do
<relik77080> bascially after i login i want to be able to run a set of programs
<Jack_Sparrow> relik77080 && between them
<cmv583> bazhang, I can't stand windows, and like ubuntu but not used to it. Trying to use the smallest amount of my int. hd.
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<relik77080> ah ok
<bazhang> cmv583, if you could specify what errors you are getting while trying to install on external hdd it would make giving an answer easier
<archman> guys does anyone know how to uninstall lmms 0.4.0 built and installed from source? cannot find nothing, also they do not respond on (##lmms)
<peterloorke> hi, is it possible to hide a working program (like deluge)? i don't want my roommate to find that deluge is working but i don't want to lock screen cuz he'll use my computer for 2 days
<outoftime> hi all - anyone have a recommendation for laptop hardware for running ubuntu? i've been all-apple for so long i have no idea what's good...
<Slart> relik77080: && means to run the next command only if the previous one succeded.. "," to run it whatever happens.. I think this is a bash function so man bash for more info
<archman> i made 'make' now, and make uninstall doesnt work...no info in readme
<relik77080> THANKS Slart
<Slart> outoftime: bring a live cd to the store and try it on the computer you're thinking or buying
<cmv583> not getting errors, just won't run ISO disk now. Just opens the same ubuntu i have on int. hd already.
<outoftime> Slart: good though - thank you
<garrett88> hey guys, firefox seems to crash occasionally when im watching flash videos. any ideas on how to stop this?
<Slart> outoftime: make sure to test wireless, graphics, sound and the extra buttons laptops usually have
<Slart> outoftime: also webcams can be tricky
<squirt94_> Hey guys
<archman> garrett88: install new flasf 10, it helped me
<outoftime> Slart: will do
<archman> garrett88: flash**
<remoteCTRL> anyone know a dj software for linux? like bpmstudio or traktor?
<squirt94_> I have a problem i have windows xp installed on /dev/sda3 how do i dualboot this with the bunutu instakllled on /dev/sda2?
<fivetwentysix> Where is the fonts directory in Ubuntu?
<afallenhope|work> Anyone able to help me out? Trying to get myATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] to work.The driver itself works (the default) however the glx does not.. I lose my display.  I'm trying to get dual monitors to work.. I get "two monitors" but cloned output. I was to split the view.,
<afallenhope|work> !fonts fivetwentysix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soppman> hi
<afallenhope|work> !fonts
<NicEXE> I need a good cd/dvd bunring app that can handle the most popular image types (like cue bin iso etc)
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<afallenhope|work> !fonts > fivetwentysix
<ubottu> fivetwentysix, please see my private message
<fivetwentysix> Thank you
<afallenhope|work> no prob bob
<Static--> whats the command for starting GDM ?
<Static--> to test a theme
<truthfatal> archman, you could look through the source to see if the $DESTDIR variable is available, and if it is you can 'DESTDIR=/somedir make install' then you could look through that dir to verify which files need to be removed from your system... as well as the /somedir temp directory
<afallenhope|work> Static--, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Slart> Static--: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start is one way
<soppman> i have a problem with my sound, for reason my sound is coming out from red output on my soundcard instead of the green where i have simply better and louder sound, anyone knows where i can change this?
<mirko_> hello.. do anyone know what version is the default kde on intrepid? is it kde 4?
<Static--> thatnks
<garrett88> archman: I forgot to mention, I had actually tried but I couldnt get it installed. Im new to linux... whats the besst way to go about this? I have a 64 bit system if that makes a difference
<afallenhope|work> no pro Static--
<squirt94_> I have a problem i have windows xp installed on /dev/sda3 how do i dualboot this with the bunutu instakllled on /dev/sda2?
<Slart> mirko_: not sure if they've moved on to v4.. perhaps ask in #kubuntu if you don't get an any answers here
<mirko_> thank you Slart
<archman> garrett88: dont know bout 64bit, but you have to dl flash driver in tar from macromedia and unpack it in plugins folder in .mozilla or .firefox... try
<squirt94_> I have a problem i have windows xp installed on /dev/sda3 how do i dualboot this with the bunutu instakllled on /dev/sda2?
<afallenhope|work> Anyone able to help me out? Trying to get my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] to work.The driver itself works (the default) however the glx does not.. I lose my display.  I'm trying to get dual monitors to work.. I get "two monitors" but cloned output. I was to split the view.,
<bazhang> cmv583, did you set in bios to boot from cd first?
<Slart> squirt94_: if you install ubuntu after you installed windows I think it will put a menu choice in your grub menu for booting windows.. but it's not that hard to create it yourself
<garrett88> alright, ill give that a shot
<archman> garrett: ctrl+H in your home and find .mozilla or .firefox or similar
<bcardarella> I'm having a problem with bash. I just created a user and I'm ssh'ed into the server. The bash prompt doesn't allow me to use backspace. Any ideas?
<squirt94_> Slart i= dd install ubuntu afterwards but it just shows ubuntu like 5 times and Memtest
<cmv583> not sure but did choose to boot from cd first
<Slart> !grub | squirt94_ here's some info about grub.. check the "recover grub after windows install" link
<ubottu> squirt94_ here's some info about grub.. check the "recover grub after windows install" link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<squirt94_> I need to add Windows XP to the GRUB MEnu and it's installled on /dev/sda2.
<Slart> squirt94_: basicall you have to add 4-5 lines to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<squirt94_> but every tutoril ive followed has either said disk error, or NTLDR is missing
<cmv583> not very literate when it comes to comps. trying though please bear with me:-[
<Slart> squirt94_: then either the tutorials are wrong or you're doing something wrong.. can you start by pastebinning (is that even a word??) your current menu.lst?
<Slart> !paste | squirt94_
<ubottu> squirt94_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> cmv583, please affix my name to your posts :) (just baz <tab>)
<archman> truthfatal: thanks for your help, though i want the 'real' solution hehe :)
<cmv583> ?how?
<EDinNY> Can anyone help me mount a compact flash drive from my camera?  I thought it would happen automatically.  The kernel DOES see it
<bazhang> cmv583, use tab complete; just type three or so letters then hit the tab key
<cmv583> bazhang:
<bazhang> cmv583, :)
<bazhang> cmv583, is this external hdd going to be portable or more a permanent type deal
<squirt94_> ok ill send pastebin link now.
<garrett88> archman: or anyone, is the folder called "plugins" inside .mozilla? i dont see it anywhere if that is the case
<cmv583> permanent
<Slart> squirt94_: ok
<squirt94_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83019/
<archman> garress: yes, your libflashplayer.so file has to be in it, put it in, your new version 10...enjoy!
<EDinNY> Linux used to see my flash drive when I used Kubuntu 6.1.  It does not for Ubuntu 8.1...any ideas?
<archman> garrett88:  yes, your libflashplayer.so file has to be in it, put it in, your new version 10...enjoy!
<cmv583> pretty much want to use it for everything. is that poss.
<Ward1983> can i put ubuntu on a external harddrive and make it boot on pretty much any x86 PC, and autodetect for the right drivers? (and i would need proprietary drivers, not just vesa)
<archman> garrett: in .mozilla, sorry  :)
<bazhang> cmv583, you still there?
<cmv583> yep
<Slart> squirt94_: ok.. seems like you already have a menu item for windows xp.. it's the last 5 or so lines in that file.. where did you say your windows install was located.. what hard drive?
<squirt94_> What do you mean by harddrive
<Kikkoman> Does anyone know the package for installing gcc?
<archman> garrett: try .firefox, .firefox2 or .firefox3 also
<archman> Kikkoman: install it via synaptic
<LtL> Kikkoman: build-essential provides gcc
<Slart> squirt94_: my bad.. I mean partition.. where is it located.. on /dev/sda3? somewhere else?
<Kikkoman> I'm in the terminal, I need to install the nvidia driver
<squirt94_> /dev/sda3
<Slart> squirt94_: you can start gparted to take a look at your drives/partitions
<squirt94_> Ill do that
<Kikkoman> startx says that it cannot find any screens
<afallenhope|work> Anyone able to help me out? Trying to get my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] to work.The driver itself works (the default) however the glx does not.. I lose my display.  I'm trying to get dual monitors to work.. I get "two monitors" but cloned output. I was to split the view.,
<Slart> squirt94_: I would change the line "root (hd1,0)
<corky`> I once killed gnome-volume-controll daemon once, And now it isn't showing anymore in my dock (standard right-up side of the screen), How do I get it back again?
<Kikkoman> It says "build-essential" has no installation candidate
<squirt94_> /dev/sda3 is XP /dev/sda2 is Linux and /dev/sd1 IS RECOVERY
<squirt94_> Which line?
<cmv583> bazhang, u there?
<Paddy_EIRE> !info build-essential | Kikkoman
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bazhang> cmv583, you have ubuntu installed on the internal drive? maybe you would like to move your home to a separate drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart sda3 ? would be hd0,2 right
<bazhang> cmv583, err /home
<Slart> squirt94_: I would change the line "root (hd1,0)", to "root (hd1,2)"... sda1 = (hd0,0), sda2 = (hd0,1), sdb1 = (hd1,0) and so on
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: afaik, yes =)
<cmv583> would everything still run right?
<bazhang> cmv583, done with care, sure
<Slart> squirt94_: oops.. sorry.. change the line to "root (hd0,2)
<squirt94_> but xp is on sda3 so wouldn't it be (0,2)?
<cmv583> huh?
<bazhang> !home | cmv583
<ubottu> cmv583: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<squirt94_> ok ill do it now.
<Slart> squirt94_: correct.. just me having a bit of a slow brain day here =)
<squirt94_> do i change the map bits?
<Slart> squirt94_: change that.. save the file.. run "sudo update-grub" and try rebooting
<bazhang> cmv583, you'll need to format that external drive using the livecd or gparted livecd; will you be sharing files with windows computers on a network?
<EDinNY> can anyone tell me how to get Gnome to mount my compact flash card?  The kernel sees it, but it does not mount
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang, hey if its not too much to ask could you keep an eye out for 'xirongwing' and direct him to #Paddy_EIRE if you see him.. I am just popping out for a smoke :)
<Slart> squirt94_: I don't think those are really needed.. I would remove them
<squirt94_> ok
<bazhang> Paddy_EIRE, sure thing
<Paddy_EIRE> cheers mate
<Slart> squirt94_: actually they might even stop it from working.. so def remove them
<cmv583> nope, home desktop
<bazhang> cmv583, please affix my nick or I will miss your answer
<cmv583> i tried
<cmv583> what do i do, exactly?
<oddchild> Hello, I just updated my friend's laptop to 8.10 It is a dell inspiron 1525 and after the reboot it won't start xorg. I am  not sure what I need to do.
<Aradiv> does someone know how i can allow mebeam.com to connect to my webcam?
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<squirt94_> Then restart?
<soppman> i have a problem with my sound, for reason my sound is coming out from red output on my soundcard instead of the green where i have simply better and louder sound, anyone knows where i can change this?
<Ward1983> can i put ubuntu on a external harddrive and make it boot on pretty much any x86 PC, and autodetect for the right drivers? (and i would need proprietary drivers, not just vesa)
<Slart> squirt94_: afaik those lines are only needed when you want to boot from another hard drive.. but you're still booting from the same drive, just a different partition.. windows can't handle things if it isn't installed on hd0 so you have to trick it if it isn't
<cmv583> baz<tab>
<squirt94_> ok so reestart and if fails just load up ubuntu and us this again for more help?
<squirt94_> Ill write down any errors that occur.
<Slart> squirt94_: sure..
<bazhang> cmv583, you need to actually press the tab key
<core5> hugfy
<bazhang> cmv583, the tab key on your keyboard
<cmv583> i did the first time
<cmv583> bazhang:
<cmv583> that's what happens?
<bazhang> cmv583, I'm in more than one channel, doing it once means I see that one post.
<Slart> Ward1983: if you restrict yourself to running on the same architecture it should work.. ie not installing a 64-bit ubuntu and trying to run on a non-64 bit processor
<cmv583> so every message i hit baz<tab>
<oddchild> Hello, I just updated my friend's laptop to 8.10 It is a dell inspiron 1525 and after the reboot it won't start xorg. I am  not sure what I need to do.
<Ward1983> Slart thats why i allready said x86 :p
<ty__> hello
<Ward1983> Slart but its not possible to unstall more then one GPU drivers (nvidia / ati / intel / ...)
<Slart> Ward1983: =).. why not give it a try.. there will probably be some annying little problem noone has thought of
<cmv583> i'm sorry but i am very new:-[ bazhang
<LtL> cmv583: the point is to prefix your comments/questions with a nickname, using the tab key accomplishes this easily. In this way, the person to whom you are speaking to reognizes you.
<Ty2> does any1 know how to connect to the internet through a terminal? with ubuntu server 8.04?
<Slart> Ward1983: well.. you can have the kernel drivers installed without them actually running afaik
<squirt94_> i got the error message NTLDR is missing
<cmv583> bazhang: this better?
<bazhang> cmv583, yep
<Ty2> i got that after i got a bad virus squirt94
<Slart> Ward1983: and I think X.org autodetects most of the graphics stuff these days anyway..  I think my xorg.conf is mostly empty
<Ward1983> Slart so could i autodetect the card and automatically use the right driver?
<mirko_> Ty2 have you already configured the net? do you have 56k or adsl?
<cmv583> noobies, lol:-[
<Paddy_EIRE> xirongwing, hello..?
<squirt94_> Yeah but i installed ubuntu and partition drives no, virus was at hand
<Ty2> asdsl
<cmv583> bazhang: noobies, lol:-[
<Ty2> wireless
<Slart> Ward1983: I've never tried this myself so I can't really say for sure.. but I would think so.. you've already got a number of graphics drivers installed.. radeon, nv etc
<Ty2> ive tried iwlist but it didnt work
<datou> why
<bazhang> cmv583, how old is the install?
<mirko_> Ty2 you have to make sure all is configured right
<Ty2> i can connect to internet by plgging an ethernet cord into ethernet port
<Ward1983> Slart ill check if its covered but the USB stick installation howto
<Ty2> how do i configure? mirko_
<mirko_> there should be specifical applications for wireless, but i cant say which
<mirko_> *ones
<Ty2> i want to connect without any graphics involved
<[N]ick> are there any dutch people?
<cmv583> bazhang: a week or so
<mirko_> Ty2 wait a minute, brb
<Ty2> ok
<Ty2> me too
<sushiX> if i play music with Music Player(amarok) i get sound  but with VLC dont pls help
<Ward1983> Slart if not ill just try it lol
<cmv583> bazhang: i have gparted open but not sure what to do. can see both HD.
<archman> btw guys did anyone ever experienced that your disk partition 'crush' suddenly and you can't read it anymore till the restart of the computer?
<mirko_> Ty2 try looking around with google, you should find wikis
<Ty2> ok
<Ty2> thanks
<xirongwing> Paddy_EIRE: I am back
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Is there a way to have a Different wallpaper on each "Work Space / Desktop" ? ?
<ikonia> nite_johnboy not yet
<ikonia> nite_johnboy: it's planned in future releases of compiz
<Ty2> aww
<ikonia> I've seen a few dirty hacks for it
<Ty2> you can with beryl?
<bazhang> cmv583, couple of options: reinstall ubuntu to the external hdd, move the /home there
<archman> nite_johboy: would drain to much resources if turnet on i think
<ikonia> Ty2 beryl is dead
<Ty2> ive seen it in youtube vids
<Ty2> i like beryl!!
<ikonia> Ty2: there are dirty hacks
<Ty2> i know
<bazhang> compiz-fusion ty2
<ikonia> Ty2: compiz-fushion IS beryl
<Ty2> ok
<mirko_> Ty2 now there is compiz-fusion :)
<Slart> Ward1983: let us know the results
<Ty2> ok
<Ty2> you  spelled it right
<Ty2> lol
<bravo7_> how i check how many ram i have
<bravo7_> i suppose to have 4 gb
<ikonia> bravo7_: type "free"
<archman> bravo7_: system monitor
<nite_johnboy> ikonia: Did think so - could not find anything on google or forums. When it does become possible - You would have to run Compiz ? ?
<cmv583> bazhang: i want to reinstall so all apps are installed thers to. Would that work just moving /home. if so how do i do that.
<ikonia> nite_johnboy: yup
<ikonia> nite_johnboy: the cube is part of compiz
<Ty2> does any1 know how to make graphics in ubuntu faster?
<sushiX>  if i play music with Music Player(amarok) i get sound  but with VLC dont
<nite_johnboy> ikonia: Yup - Ok thanks much.........
<ikonia> Ty2 use the best available xorg video driver for your card
<Ty2> i have a Via-chrome 9 igp graphica adapter
<ikonia> Ty2: make sure your machine is resourced correctly
<bazhang> cmv583, best to just install the whole system then, particularly as you are new user; when you are in the installer just choose the correct hdd (the bigger one)
<Ty2> it loads openchrome driver
<mobodo> why does it say that yasm is at version 0.7.1 but when I apt-get I only get version 0.7.0? (http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/devel/yasm)
<ikonia> Ty2: thats a poor card with a poor driver set
<Ty2> oh
<Ty2> ok
<bravo7_> It only show 3.1 gb
<bravo7_> memory
<Ty2> the laptop wa only 400 so i can understand
<bravo7_> what happen to my other 1 gb
<Ty2> lol
<bravo7_> of ram
<cmv583> bazhang:  how do i install, disc won't work?
<ikonia> bravo7_: show me "uname -a" pleaqse
<ikonia> please
<bazhang> bravo7_, which arch
<shrini> Does Ubuntu has Network simulator 2 - NS2?
<Aradiv> does someone know how i can allow mebeam.com to connect to my webcam? The flash plugin displays my webcam but i can't use it
<bravo7_> ikonia: rite now i have
<archman> bravo_: probably 32bit
<bravo7_> ya
<Aradiv> (it displays the name)
<bravo7_> 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> bravo7_: 32bit is limited to 3 GB of ram
<bravo7_> I've have 64bit cd
<ikonia> bravo7_: you should use the 64bit version to get the full 4Gb
<afallenhope|work> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Ward1983> Slart will do
<archman> isn't there some package that enables 4gb?
<archman> i n32bit
<ikonia> archman: yes PAE
<mobodo> can I upgrade my ubuntu desktop without having a display?
<afallenhope|work> okay.. is there a tool for creating your own livecd's from a your current image of ubuntu
<ikonia> mobodo: yup do it on the command line
<bazhang> cmv583, not sure what you mean by wont work; the system refuses to start up by cd?
<afallenhope|work> correction *xubuntu*
<mobodo> ikonia: I'm reading an article that says I should never use apt-get for distribution upgrade - is that right?
<cmv583> bazhang:  just loads what i have already
<ikonia> mobodo: update-manager is the official tool, but you can use it sure
<mobodo> ok
<Ty2> do you have to install xserver-xgl for compiz to work?
<bazhang> cmv583, and you set in bios to boot from CD first?
<ikonia> Ty2: no
<mobodo> how can I tell which version of  ubuntu I have?
<ikonia> mobodo: lsb_release -a
<Ty2> i do otherwise compis doesn work
<Ty2> doesnt
<ikonia> mobodo: or the kernel version from uname - shows
<cmv583> bazhang:  i  believe, F9 before boot.
<Ty2> compiz
<archman> ikonia: xen hypervisor?
<ikonia> archman: pardon ?
<bazhang> cmv583, no, in the bios
<Ty2> how do you configure compiz if so?
<cmv583> bazhang: no idea
<ikonia> archman: what about a xen hypervisor ?
<bazhang> cmv583, change the boot order before you get to cd screen
<archman> ikonia: i searched in synaptic for PAE and got this out :):)
<cmv583> bazhang:  that's greek to me
<ikonia> archman: PAE is a kernel option, not a package
<archman> oh ko
<ikonia> archman: the xen hypervisor would have to be PAE enabled too to work with the PAE kernel, but xen is not PAE support
<archman> ok
<bazhang> cmv583, there is screen that flashes right when the computer starts up, normally hitting esc key will get you into settings
<cmv583> bazhang:  yep
<afallenhope|work> okay.. is there a tool for creating your own livecd's from a your current image of xubuntu or ubuntu
<cmv583> bazhang: del for me
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: look at usb creator
<afallenhope|work> umm.. is it gui based?
<bazhang> cmv583, then set boot order from there, and boot from cd (also choose boot from cd when cd comes up)
<archman> ikonia: so anyone can do that with kernel and get to 4gb?
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: think so
<ikonia> archman: if they have 4GB of ram
<ikonia> archman: and wnat to rebuild it with that option, sure
<afallenhope|work> ikonia, dodm
<afallenhope|work> ikonia, didn't seem to work. I couldn't find it
<amikrop> I think, a good idea would be if Gedit highlighted a mix of (X)HTML/CSS and PHP.
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: usb-creator ?
<amikrop> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<cmv583> bazhang:  i will try. brb I have a few more questions but they might be answered with more memory. Thaks alot!!!!!!!!!!!
<afallenhope|work> ikonia, yeah I searched in apt-cache
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: can't remember what it's called
<afallenhope|work> there was remastersys but that doesn't work
<genii> shrini: You may want to look at gns3. It is included now in 8.10. If running a previous ubuntu add ubuntu repository described at http://gpl.code.de/oswiki/GplcodedeApt and then use your package manager to install it
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: livecd-rootfs does that work for you (I've not used it)
<shrini> geni: thanks
<genii> shrini: You're welcome
<shrini> geni: i want ns2
<genii> shrini: You can also install ns2 on ubuntu.
<mobodo> "do-release-upgrade" should upgrade to 8.10, right? right now it says "No new release found" even though I'm on 8.04
<ikonia> mobodo: you have to configure it to look for non-lts releases
<ikonia> mobodo: it's lookign for the nest lts release
<genii> shrini: But it is not in the standard repositories
<ikonia> !upgrade > mobodo
<ubottu> mobodo, please see my private message
<shrini> genii: yes
<mobodo> thanks
<shrini> genii: where can i get
<afallenhope|work> ikonia, it's console based sigh
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: there is a tool, just can't find it
<amikrop> I think, a good idea would be if Gedit highlighted a mix of (X)HTML/CSS and PHP.
<genii> shrini: Instructions are here: http://anggriawan.web.id/2008/05/install-ns2-on-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<afallenhope|work> ikonia, whenever you find it let me know please.
<archman> you guys talking about something like remastersys for backing up your dist? it's my favourite tool of all time...sadly it doesn't work well for me anymore...any alternatives?
<MadBanaan> ikonia: same here
<shrini> genii: thanks
<shrini> genii: no deb packages?
<genii> shrini: You're welcome
<Laspire> hi, is there anything like "beep" that uses my soundcard rather than a pc speaker?
<Laspire> my notebook has no pc speaker :/
<reduz-wrk> man, why can't ubuntu obey me when i set it to use a static IP? every time i reboot it gets an IP from dhcp no matter what setting i change
<genii> shrini: There is a ppa for gutsy (7.10) but not hardy (8.04) .. at least that I can find
<tavo> Hello, can someone tell me what does the twistd daemon do? it uses around 10 % of CPU and I've never seen it before
<shrini> genii: is it not compitable?
<shrini> genii: i want to teach ns2 to a student
<genii> shrini: I would guess that it is not compatible
<shrini> genii: he is new to linux
<shrini> genii: ok
<genii> shrini: Well, what better introduction to linux than compiling something anyhow ;)
<dkT> Suddenly my sound is gone on 8.10 on a Dell XPS M1330.
<shrini> genii: haha, ofcourse
<dkT> any suggestions?
<Gnea> dkT: check your mixer, make sure it's not muted
<remoteCTRL> how do i install a .jar?
<shrini> genii: any nice tutorial for ns2?
<weissi> Hi, I have a strange problem. Everytime I connect to a WLAN with NetworkManger, it changes the hostname and I can't start X programs anymore (until I disconnect the WLAN)
<dkT> Gnea: It is not muted :(
<Spirits-Sight> what can I use instead of ActiveSync for Ubuntu to connect and install software on my PDA / Phone - I am doing a upgrade on the phone
<maei> gada ktos tu po polsku?
<archman> weissi: what do you have in edit /etc/hostname ?
<archman> and etc/hosts
<Gnea> dkT: do you hear anything if you type this in a termina?  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<dkT> Gnea: If I test my sound, I hear the beeeeep tone.
<bazhang> !pl | maei
<ubottu> maei: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<maei> o dzięki:)
<S0me1> weissi: what is your wifi vendor ?
<Gnea> dkT: okay, that command shouldn't be a long beep tone, it should sound like tv static...
<dkT> Gnea: It says "bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"?
<predrag> have somebody upload some file on getdeb?
<Gnea> dkT: then something else has hogged your sound device.. probably pulseaudio
<archman> predrag: pozdrav hrvatska
<genii> shrini: The bottom of this page has some useful links http://evanjones.ca/ns2.html
<dkT> Yes, I see pulse audio in htop... Shall I just kill it?
<predrag> archman, i tebe
<Gnea> dkT: like this:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<tarokun> dkT: fuser /dev/dsp -v
<Arkturus> Hii
<weissi> S0me1, noname
<soppman> hi
<weissi> archman, wait a minute, I'll paste it to pastebin
<soppman> where do i change output on my soundcard from digital to analog?
<Arkturus> woo i got a hi? or did i?
<archman> weissi: ok
<weissi> archman, first: here is a console log http://pastebin.com/m55de542f  where everything is visible
<Arkturus> Anyways, I was wondering if anyone knew any nice terminal irc clients? I use XChat, and i love it. But i also feel more comfortable in a nice plane terminal irc client.
<bazhang> irssi Arkturus
<weissi> archman, sorry in /etc/hostname I simple have "olddays"
<weissi> archman, s/simple/simply/
<S0me1> weissi: is this issue on your laptop? if yes. What is your laptop vendor and modle ?
<ShaunWing> say, can't get X to launch
<Arkturus> bazhang, Thank you =]
<ShaunWing> display driver problem
<ShaunWing> How can I determine what the internal display card is from command line please?
<ninly> I used update-rc.d to remove gdm from my startup, and after restoring it ('update-rc.d -f gdm defaults') my system now freezes at the login screen. i've tried removing and reinstalling gdm and related packages with apt-get.
<weissi> S0me1, noname computer, usb wlan stick (LongShine Shinenet)
<genii> ShaunWing: lspci | grep VGA       may turn up some results
<S0me1> I see
<archman> weissi: try hostname olddays after you connect
<Spirits-Sight> what can I use instead of ActiveSync for Ubuntu to connect and install software on my PDA / Phone - I am doing a upgrade on the phone, does any one know I can handle this, its the AT&T Tilt that I am trying to upgrade
<nw2190> How do you disable the startup sound in ubuntu 8.10?
<weissi> S0me1, driver zd1211rw
<shrini> genii: nice link
<ShaunWing> Can't determine model of HP Desktop either hence need to resort to some other way to... Its apparently a HP DX2000
<Slart> nw2190: have you tried in system, preferences, sound?
<Slart> ShaunWing: lspci might give you some kind of idea
<nw2190> Slart: Ya, I disabled system sounds and alerts but it still plays.  In older versions of ubuntu that's how I always did it though.
<weissi> archman, that works, I already tried it. That doesn't work
<ShaunWing> tx will try
<archman> weissi: which works and which doesn't work?
<weissi> archman, the problem is xauth! the magic-cookie is for localhost.localdomain
<weissi> archman, localhost works and olddays does not
<archman> weissi: but with localhost programs dont work?
<weissi> archman, the strange thing about all that is that even if I have olddays in my /etc/hostname when I boot ubuntu, the hostname is set to localhost
<weissi> archman, everything works with localhost
<Slart> nw2190: oh.. nevermind.. I haven't disabled mine.. it just plays in my headphones... I have no idea then.. perhaps some kind of alsa configuration thingy
<soppman> where do i change output on my soundcard from digital to analog?
<weissi> archman, but NetworkManager changes it AUTOMATICALLY when connecting to WLANs.
<soppman> xzcz''
<soppman> can get unbutu to reconfigure alsa from the beginning
<soppman> its totally fucked
<nw2190> Slart: ya maybe, i'll keep looking around for something. Thanks.
<bazhang> soppman, please watch the language here
<weissi> archman, have a look at http://pastebin.com/m55de542f
<archman> weissi: go to system-admin.network
<S0me1> weissi:  I think you have changed the hostname in /etc/hosts file? right?
<archman> weissi: what do you have in general host name?
<weissi> S0me1, no, NetworkManager does that. It modifies the first line automatically!
<archman> weissi: why dont you try wifi-radar?
<weissi> archman, I'd like to have olddays. When I boot, I have localhost. Since Xorg gets started when the hostname is set to localhost, it doesn't accept any x-clients when you change the hostname to olddays (and NetworkManager does that!)
<Laspire> hi, is there anything like "beep" that uses my soundcard rather than a pc speaker? my laptop has no pc speaker
<ShaunWing> Tx. Did the trick: Intel 82845G display driver. Any ideas how to get Ubuntu to recognise it?
<archman> weissi: sorry, dunno... :(
<weissi> archman, S20me, The bug is listed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/204824 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/276253 , https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/007844.html , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/32906
<bushblows> how could I go about making X start a program, say rdesktop inplace of gnome? I have allready removed gdm from the startup scripts.
<weissi> archman, S20me, but everyone says it is fixed, but it is not! I already saw 2 computers which have that problem after upgrading to 8.10
<weissi> archman, ok. Thanks
<archman> weissi: try wifi-radar
<archman> weissi: or simply: sly
<archman> weissi: cli***
<ndee> is there a command-line tool where I can see how much network traffic is incoming and outgoing?
<weissi> archman, I'm using debian with ifupdown/wpa_supplicant. That's ok. But for my girlfriend it is NOT ok :-) I think ubuntu should work with WLAN out of the box
<mchelen1> bushblows, for vnc you can edit /.vnc/xstartup
<S0me1> weissi: I think there is a solution :)
<archman> weissi: ooooh, my girlfriend also wants linux...are they nuts? :D:D:D
<S0me1> but you need time :)
<weissi> S0me1, really?
<Slart> ndee: nload is one
<Slart> ndee: I think there is some kind of network top utility too
<weissi> archman, up to 8.04 everything worked fine nearly out of the box, 8.10 is cool, too. But this issue is REALLY BAD!
<ndee> thanks for the recommendations :)
<S0me1> flow up with the above links regarding the bugs you have mentioned
<archman> btw guys anyone fixed 56k modem to work on ibm r50e? i got it working for the hp nx6310...
 * Laspire needs to play a sound through the sound card from a bash script, any idea how?
<weissi> how is the hostname SET on startup? I know it is configured in /etc/hostname but what is the mechanism how the system sets it while booting?
<Slart> Laspire: aplay
<CelticLord> le peuple :)
<Slart> Laspire: or play if you don't want to use alsa
<archman> weissi: honesty, i wish i installed and started learning on debian, not ubuntu...but now...i tweaked everything, so im settled
<S0me1> archman: I have opened bug regarding this issue with ubuntu , and I think they fixed
<Laspire> slart: thanks
<ndee> Slart: by chance you would know the name of it?
<archman> S0me1: what, for modem?
<ndee> hah, nload is actually perfect
<weissi> there is the /etc/init.d/hostname script which does that, but how should it get called? (usage is NOT /etc/init.d/hostname start|stop, so a symlink like S01hostname --> ../init.d/hostname is no solution)
<weissi> archman, ;-). I like debian much more, too because there is no fucking magic :-)
<S0me1> archman: montoral
<Slart> ndee: can't remember the name... sorry
<archman> weissi sorry for ot: did you have ubuntu or debian first?
<Slart> weissi: no need for the language
<S0me1> archman: both :) of them cool
<jimmy__> I have a technical question
<bushblows> mchelen1: I need it to open rdesktop as a connection to a windows terminal server.
<S0me1> jimmy__: go a head
<archman> S0me1: but why opening issue for 56k modem if we havent tried it yet?
<weissi> archman, debian
<weissi> Slart, sorry, what?
<archman> weissi: is it really that stable they talk?
<jimmy__> I have to push the space bar to boot my ubuntu 8.10
<remoteCTRL> what does this mean: make: *** No targets.  Stop.
<jimmy__> i did not have to do this with 8.04 lts
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me any softwares for building websites without any programming knowledge
<jimmy__> what happens is it actually boots up and then stops half way in progress bar
<sipior> remoteCTRL: just what it says. you'll need to specify a target, like "make clean" or "make all"
<derdon> DaCapn: joomla1.5
<derdon> DarkKnight: joomla
<weissi> archman, yes. But on my desktop I use unstable. It is stable enough, too
<derdon> DaCapn: sorry, wasn't for you :)
<DarkKnight> derdon; its not in my repos
<remoteCTRL> sipior: err the instruction says nothing about that so i am a little unsure what to do now, could you have a look at this please:
<shrini> genii: thanks
<derdon> DarkKnight: you install it with a web interface
<weissi> archman, for server I  use deb-stable, it is rock-stable but really out-dated. No problem for servers but for desktops that sucks!
<genii> shrini: Welcome
<DarkKnight> derdon; i didnt get u??
<archman> weissi: uhuh then, it's the same b**ls**t
<ShaunWing> say what file do I edit to cahnge the dislpay driver?
<ShaunWing> display
<remoteCTRL> sipior: http://bpmdj.yellowcouch.org/setup.html
<derdon> DarkKnight: read the doc of it (or any other CMS) to learn how to install it
<S0me1> archman: I have tried , ubuntu team they and some developers created driver for that. but the problem I bought my laptop :) .... but i have saw the ticket and there is some people said worked fine
<UnknownUser56> A friend is root on a server,but gets accessed denied ,common issues ?
<bthornton> I'm running Hardy and need to upgrade my Sun Java 6 installation to the version distributed with Intrepid (so that I can run Netbeans + compiz). Do I need to manually download the packages from the repositories, or is there a better way?
<ruiz> ruiz
<shrini> genii: I want the chat messages should be in pop up in pidgin
<Pandemic187> hey all...i'm having a minor issue with firefox that i'm wondering if anyone would be willing to help me with.
<weissi> archman, ;-)
<archman> S0me1: can you give me the link to driver or some info (were talking bout r50e, no?)?
<shrini> genii: any plugin?
<sipior> remoteCTRL: have you run ./configure yet?
<remoteCTRL> sipior: as i havent found a configure file nope?
<genii> shrini: Offhand I do not know. I have not used pidgin now for quite a while
<jimmy__> i wish i could speak in private about technical
<shrini_> gennie: ok
<ShaunWing> say what file do I edit to change the dislpay driver?
<ShaunWing> display
<Paddy_EIRE> !xorg
<Slart> ShaunWing: xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shrini> gennie: ok
<Paddy_EIRE> ShaunWing, read what ubottu said
<ShaunWing> tx
<genii> ShaunWing: Traditionally  /etc/X11/xorg/conf                         however that way is becoming more and more deprecated
<sipior> remoteCTRL: you can try generating one with "autoreconf -i" in the top source directory. assuming that the thing has been written properly. the normal three-step is "./configure; make; make install". if that doesn't work, try contacting the authors, or other users if they have a forum of some sort.
<remoteCTRL> sipior: ah there is one, sorry but all that does is give out the compile.txt in the same folder, that would be this one: http://www.nopaste.org/p/aemyLP7reb  don't say much new there...
<genii> ShaunWing:   /etc/X11/xorg.conf      rather. (typo)
<sipior> remoteCTRL: also, you'll need autoconf, automake, libtool, and the like installed
<remoteCTRL> sipior: yepp i am aware of that and sometimes you can also make without a configure file
<ruiz> ruiz
<ShaunWing> tx
<Pandemic187> can anyone help me with a minor issue with firefox?
<S0me1> archman: sorry :( but I am sure you will find it in http://bugs.launchpad.net
<remoteCTRL> sipior: umm i have build-essential installed
<sipior> remoteCTRL: that's fine, iirc
<shrini> Pandemic187: tell
<archman> S0me1: what do you think which version of ubuntu is r50e capable of running? it has only 256mb of ram... in live
<remoteCTRL> sipior: have you seen my line about the configure file and with the link to the compile.txt? cos that one really isn't very substantial...:-/
<sipior> remoteCTRL: actually, the compile.txt file has some useful information. have you made a link to one of the define files it mentions?
<S0me1> archman: could you please clarify ?
<Pandemic187> shrini: sorry i was reading something
<remoteCTRL> sipior: link? i tried to compile with -f definitions.debiabn, that wrong?
<Pandemic187> shrini: but anyway, every time i open firefox, i have no window decorations
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, you could try using xubuntu if your are looking for lightweight... or alternatively fluxbuntu which is even lighter
<fwaokda> I'm having trouble setting up my gmail with evolution can someone help me please ?  I have it where it is recieving but I can't send anything from it. :(
<Pandemic187> if i make it full screen and then change it back i see them, but they are never there when i first open it
<jimmy__> SO mel
<weissi> Slart, sorry, what did I do wrong?
<Slart> weissi: you just used midly bad language.. nothing major
<remoteCTRL> sipior: defines file looks like this btw: http://www.nopaste.org/p/a11ouYj7gb
<weissi> Slart, what's the problem?
<Slart> weissi: the channel policy is pretty strict on using bad language
<bazhang> weissi, no cursing here thanks
<weissi> Slart, ok, but what was the bad language?
<archman> S0me1: ibm r50e is low on resources
<fwaokda> is there a help channel on this server for the evolution mail client?
<sipior> remoteCTRL: well, that's definitely not a makefile. not the greatest documentation here, i have to say.
<remoteCTRL> sipior: definitely agree on that
<Slart> weissi: you got the pm?
<remoteCTRL> sipior: so what would you suggest?
<sipior> remoteCTRL: give me a moment
<sidd1> hi, I just installed Lilo. I get Warning: CHANGE AUTOMATIC assumed after "other=/dev/sda1" when i run lilo. any ideas?
<remoteCTRL> sipior: yes of course, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd1 /j #Lilo perhaps
<weissi> Slart, yep, thanks (answer in pm, too)
<sipior> remoteCTRL: does "make all" work?
<sidd1> Jack_Sparrow: hey, I solved the boot problem by installing lilo. grub is know to fail on this machine
<remoteCTRL> sipior: not tried yet, sec please
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd1 99% of us use grub...  from what I understand it installs lilo if grub wont work on a diff file/partition structure
<Kelen> why not
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd1 Do yo have a link stating grub has issues on your hardware
<remoteCTRL> sipior: says make: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.
<sidd1> Jack_Sparrow: let me check.....
<remoteCTRL> sipior: btw if i spare out the -f defines.debian it says this: makefile:11: *** "Please read 'compile.txt'".  Stop. so i guess it is correct to apply it with -f option?
<sipior> remoteCTRL: hmm. i downloaded the package to have a look, but i'd need a bit more time. unfortunately, i have a bus to catch, so i'm afraid i need to be going. you can try asking some other folks here, but probably better to bug the authors of the package, or see if you can find a user forum.
<DefunctProcess> Silly question, is using MAC filtering instead of 128-bit ASCII WEP safe?
<remoteCTRL> sipior: aww i see... thanks a lot for the attempt though:)
<sipior> remoteCTRL: yep, good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess no
<cQ> how can i check my video card have latest update release??
<remoteCTRL> any other compile wizzards in the house?
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, can you be a little more specific?
<sidd1> Jack_Sparrow:  here are two unofficial ones. The second one does talk about a debian bug mentioning that grub2 is to be used. http://www.mepis.org/node/13974, http://refried.org/blog/226/
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess mac address is not encrypted and can be caught and spoofed
<cristimarineru> somewane can please help me !!! y need a driver emulator for windows drivers ... a link or a name please
<Pici> cristimarineru: What sort of drivers?
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, The only reason I ask is that there is a bug in the intel 3945 driver that won't allow any type of WEP encryption.
<sidd1> DefunctProcess: MAC and WEP are completely different things. one is authenticatin and the other is encryption
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine > cristimarineru
<ubottu> cristimarineru, please see my private message
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, thank you I thought so I just needed someone to confirm.
<bsod1> can we play hardcore games for windows in ubuntu? like crysis, farcry 2, dead space? without drivers and directx, just wine..
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess If security is an issue, get a card with native drivers.
<Slart> bsod1: not yet, afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > bsod1
<ubottu> bsod1, please see my private message
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, iwl3945 is a native driver but its currently suffered a regression.
<narothepharoh> how do i add more screensavers? or where do i find some
<Pici> Ndiswrapper would be the only way to 'emulate' a windows drivers.
<DefunctProcess> sidd1, I'm aware but as I mentioned to Jack_Sparrow, my driver has a regression in it that prevents me from using WEP.
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd1 it is possible to lock a router to a specific mac hardware address..
<bsod1> how can i run swf files? i cant open gnash, its open and close suddenly..
<shrini> Pandemic187: do you use any theme for firefox?
<DefunctProcess> Thats what I've done, but I figured that the MAC could be found and spoofed.
<narothepharoh> how do i add more screensavers? or where do i find some
<sidd1> Jack_Sparrow: true, but it can be seen and spoofed.
<almark> Hello I'm trying to install Ubuntu manually with the 8.10 version, I can't find the manual install of 8.10 on the web  where do I go to get the info?
<Jack_Sparrow> sidd1 Did you NOT read my first response to him
<DefunctProcess> Lol you guys are funny.
<DarkKnight> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cQ> almark:that y u need here
<sidd1> Jack_Sparrow: I did and it seemed redundant to say that the mac can be bound
<Pandemic187> shrini: yeah, i think i added the dust theme
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, sidd1 thank you. You've both answered my question.
<Hikefu> almark, if you need the alternate install, there should be a checkbox somewhere on the main download page that will direct you.
<almark> Yes that is why I am here
<sidd1> moreover, does linux give a message that someone has the same mac/ip on the network?
<almark> thanks.
<cQ> i suggest u use live cd
<bsod1> how can i run swf files in ubuntu? without firefox..
<almark> Using it right now I'm in it
<cQ> boot
<DefunctProcess> sidd1, what does it have to do with linux, wea re talking about the router.
<cQ> then install
<sidd1> DefunctProcess: yes, it was an unrelated thing. I was thinking if someone spoofed my server mac/ip even for a short while, except keeping a careful eye on /var/log/messages, is there another way?
<shrini> Pandemic187: disable the theme
<shrini> Pandemic187: use a plain default theme adn check
<narothepharoh> how do i get more screensavers?
<Hikefu> almark, it seems to have changed. Under the Begin Download button, there is an area to select 32 or 64 bit. To the right, and the text based alternate install is there.
<Pandemic187> alright.
<Hikefu> *to the right, the text*
<Pandemic187> shrini: Nope, same thing happened.
<lasivian> i'm getting this error: "Server did not offer supported security type" when I use tightvnc to connect to ubuntu
<lasivian> I can connect to the machine fine from another ubuntu box
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> quick question
<x264> my touchpad pastes when I tap the top right corner, and copy if I tap the bottom right corner.. how do I disable these?
<magnetron> hi, i have been getting this error from SSH all day, but i don't know what it means: Read from remote host draal.cyd.liu.se: Connection reset by peer
<shrini> Pandemic187: is other windows seem fine?
<catmando> has anyone run into problems with the alternate cd not installing a bootloader?
<Pandemic187> shrini: yep. and besides that, this theme was working just fine for probably 2 months.
<comicinker1> magnetron: the connection is broken
<meganox> trying to set up internet connection sharing in firestarter, it doesn't seem to recognise the dhcp server in the dhcp3 package in intrepid
<Pandemic187> shrini: i'm led to believe it was a system update or something that caused the issue.
<peleg> I have backuped - finally - my entire system. I would like to now upgrade to 7.10. What is the first step I should take? How much free HD should I have? Should I close all programs before I run the upgrade?
<Neaai> catmando: do the alternate cd and the normal cd install the same version of kernel and bootloader (grub)  ?
<magnetron> comicinker1→ in what sense? this is a server on a university network, and i have been using it for months for ssh tunnels. today, for the first time, it has been doing this a couple of times each hour. where should i start looking?
<shrini> Pandemic187: fine. check with other themes
<almark> Hello again, I have found a manual install of Kbuntu but not for 8.10 verison, of Ubuntu, could someone please point me to it?
<narothepharoh> how do i get more screensavers?
<catmando> Neaai: i thought so
<narothepharoh> i use xscreensaver
<ikonia> narothepharoh there are about 50 packaged with xscreensaver
<vladtsepesh1985> guys i have a problem...I've followed the guide for sync wm6 in ubuntu with synce and all gone ok....but when i run the sync-engine command it return the "unknow command" and if i run synce-sync-engine it return the followig error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/83062/ can anyone help me????
<catmando> Neaai: it didn't seem to install one at all though
<vladtsepesh1985> here is the guide http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceSetup/SyncEngine
<ikonia> narothepharoh: if you can find more xscreensaver ones they should just drop into the same dir as the others
<Pici> narothepharoh: You can install the xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extra packages
<narothepharoh> ikonia: most are not available to use only some
<ikonia> narothepharoh: are the ones not available the 3d ones ?
<the_dark_warrio> is there a command which displays the day given the unix time stamp?
<Neaai> catmando: I know there's a way to install the bootloader only when the system is in place or the actual bootloader is broken. It's with the normal/live-cd. I'm not very sure how and I have to check.
<biophile> can someone help me install n.e.r.o. (I ussualy use apt-get)
<catmando> Neaai.
<lasivian> i'm getting this error: "Server did not offer supported security type" when I use tightvnc to connect from windows to ubuntu
<ikonia> techqbert: date can or ddate for fun
<catmando> intersting
<vladtsepesh1985> Is anybody here??? please help me
<narothepharoh> ikonia no there are some 3d ones that work
<almark> Could someone please tell me where to go on the web to manually install Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ikonia> !grub > Neaai
<ubottu> Neaai, please see my private message
<mnky34223> hello
<Neaai> ikonia: thanks. catmando,  do:  /msg ubottu grub
<afallenhope|work> Anyone able to help me out? Trying to get my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] to work.The driver itself works (the default) however the glx does not.. I lose my display.  I'm trying to get dual monitors to work.. I get "two monitors" but cloned output. I was to split the view.,
<derdon> the_dark_warrio: date +%H:%M:%S
<the_dark_warrio> derdon: thanks ;)
<Neaai> catmando: also read along here:   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<derdon> the_dark_warrio: you're welcome. don't forget man date
<Neaai> catmando: basically those articles should cover your scenario too.
<almark> is there a way to install ubuntu 8.10 manually?
<Pici> almark: What do you mean by manually?
<x264> my touchpad pastes when I tap the top right corner, and copy if I tap the bottom right corner.. how do I disable these?
<sproingie> is there a gnome applet that behaves like a tray in CDE?
<sproingie> i.e. can expand to multiple icons, and has a drop target?
<lasivian_> define "manual install"
<fwaokda> If I get a virus(made for windows) on my ubuntu partition can it easily get to the windows partition?
<aurynn> I'm having a problem with Pidgin 2.5.2 on 8.10 - it appears to be leaking filehandles during use, eventually crashing
<aurynn> is there a known fix for this?
<sproingie> fwaokda: not really, windows can't read your ubuntu partition
<lasivian_> fwaokda, depends on the virus, but usually no
<almark> Like install it without it being automatically installed lets me control where it is installed, I have Gentoo on this disk and I don't want to break it and its boot partition, I want to duel boot Gentoo and Ubuntu
<fwaokda> ok ty
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: side note you may want to hit #ati for some of the mode advanced setups
<Pici> almark: You can start with the minimal CD and then apt-get all the packages you want manually.
<biophile> can some one help me with installing from binary?
<Pici> !minimal | almark
<ubottu> almark: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<almark> right now I'm using the live-cd
<sproingie> a supremely clever virus could probably cross OS's on next reboot, but nothing like that exists in the wild
<almark> Can it be done with the live-cd 8.10 version?
<Pici> almark: No.
<ndee> how can I create a 100MB big file?
<Pici> fwaokda: You can use clam-av to clean windows viruses from your ubuntu partitions.
<almark> So no matter what I do It will delete my existing boot partition is make it useless
<badawi> almark: ubuntu will respect the other partition, and won't overwrite that if you tell it, but as for grub, it will overwrite and install ubuntu grub on MBR, i've had this problem
<fwaokda> Pici, your saying that it will clean up a windows partition that has viruses from ubuntu OR that it will get rid of windows viruses that are on ubuntu?
<almark> is there a way to keep that from happeing, I like my Gentoo grub
<afallenhope|work> ikonia, #Ati said ask in #ubuntu
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: really ?
<afallenhope|work> yuppers
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: the closed source drivers, how dissapoitning
<ikonia> afallenhope|work: they are normally quite good with the more advanced settings
<Pici> fwaokda: If it has rw access to the windows partition I suppose that it could remove viruses from there as well, but I'm not sure how well that would work in practice.
<fwaokda> oh
<fwaokda> you got me all excited :(
<biophile> I need help with installing from binary
<afallenhope|work> ikonia, I dunno..
<almark> You see the thing is if I use Ubuntu's way of installing Ubuntu, it wont' install to my logical partition, that is why I wanted a manual install method
<afallenhope|work> biophile, dpkg-deb -i PACKAGENAME
<ikonia> biophile what do you want to install
<fwaokda> I'd like something that could work like that because right now i have a PC(laptop) that has ubuntu and windows xp but the windows part has a virus and i'm thinking I'm going to have to format it which I hate doing :(
<IdleOne> how do I install an older version of firefox?
<biophile> ikonia: 'neuro evolving robotic operatives' or nero
<badawi> almark: for my case i thought the installer would ask where to install grub, it didn't. so after ubuntu wiped out grub, from inside ubuntu i did grub-install /dev/sda3, then booted into my other linux with supergrub and fixed MBR grub from there
<ikonia> IdleOne: which version ?
<IdleOne> ikonia, 2.0
<ikonia> biophile: what do the docs say ?
<Pici> fwaokda: It may very well be able to do that, but I don't dual boot nor have I personally needed to do something like that.
<biophile> I can't find the docs
<peleg> I am trying (finally) to upgrade to 7.10. I have followed the instructions in ubuntu site, and tried to do it via system->update manager. A short while after that, I got a series of errors, including "Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<fwaokda> pici, ok thanks I'll read up on it then
<Pici> biophile: What binary are you trying to install?
<badawi> almark: had the same problem with lvm, ubuntu doesn't use that with the CD the i got :/
<almark> You know lol I could always just chroot into my Gentoo live cd, and yes badawi that is my thoughts exaclty Do yo like your grub bootloader too?
<peleg> that's after it asked me whether I want it to update the sources list
<almark> lvm sounds like a lot of trouble alto
<almark> alot
<Pici> peleg: You need to change your sources.list off of old-releases if you are actually starting the upgrade process.
<fwaokda> where can i turn off the system beep in 8.10 - It seems they moved it from 7.10
<peleg> Pici, change to what?
<biophile> pici: http://z.cs.utexas.edu/users/nn/nero/downloads/nero2_linux_i386.tar.gz
<badawi> almark: i have opensuse as my main linux, from opensuse grub i boot into ubuntu grub or windows directly
<Slart> fwaokda: system, preferences, sound.. I think it's called alert sound or someting
<ikonia> IdleOne: I can't see a firefox 2 package for 8.10 I'm afraid
<Pici> peleg: archive.ubuntu.com
<Neaai> ndee: dd  if=/dev/zero  of=/path/to/your.file bs=1024k count=100
<peleg> Pici, ok, thanks
<IdleOne> ikonia, couldn't I use a feisty version?
<almark> What about my boot partition, how do I settle that issue, Ubuntu needs boot, or could I just copy files from Ubuntu boot folder and move to /dev/boot in Gentoo?
<fwaokda> Slart, I went there but its different than the system beep. I get the system beep when doing various things in the terminal and it doesn't sound the same as the sound effect listed for alert
<ikonia> idleone, nope
<lasivian> i'm getting this error: "Server did not offer supported security type" when I use vnc to connect from windows to ubuntu, thanks
<IdleOne> ikonia, ok thanks
<ikonia> biophile: the documentation is on the website you posted
<almark> me too badawi I have a duel boot xp gentoo system
<ikonia> biophile: so you please read the documentation on the website
<vladtsepesh1985> nobody want to help me.... ;(
<mDemocritus> ok, this isn't about ubuntu persay, but anyone know of any hostname length restriction in Linux or common Linux programs? I mean a SHORT restriction, something like 12 chars?
<Pici> lasivian: How have you enabled the vnc server within Ubuntu?
<ikonia> mDemocritus: then ask in ##linux
<faria__> hi all
<lasivian> pici: remote desktop
<Pici> lasivian: And did you enable a password?
<lasivian> only a password required
<imc_> 8.10 on MacBookPro Santa Rosa - anyone figure out how to adjust the brightness?
<biophile> ikonia: that documentation is just how to play not how to install
<ikonia> biophile: contact the contact onthe website then
<faria__> what is data services equipment id ?? labled on my pc casing .
<waldfrank__> i'm searching for the conf files of the Network-Manager, because it do not save me configuration after a reboot
<Kerin> Is there any way to catch all of a specific process' network activity?
<lasivian> and it's listed in the gconf correctly as base64
<almark> badawi I'll take your advice on reinstalling grub, its not that much trouble, things could be worse.
<ikonia> biophile: we are not here to support 3rd party apps
<badawi> almark: you don't have to install ubuntu on lvm, after you finish the installtion you can install the lvm packages and mount the lvm drives as usual, but booting can't be from lvm as far as i know
<vladtsepesh1985> somebody can help me with synce please....I'm so sad....
<lasivian> and I can connect from another ubuntu machine
<Kerin> IE, find out what IPs it is sending packets to and when?
<lasivian> but not from windows
<badawi> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<almark> badawi The thing is I don't use lvm.... yet.
<biophile> ikonia: ok, thanks
<ikonia> biophile: also if you untar the file you'll probably find a readme file thats worth reading, or an Install file
<x264> my touchpad pastes when I tap the top right corner, and copy if I tap the bottom right corner.. how do I disable these?
<badawi> almark: i have 2 harddisks, one of them is my /home partition and it's LVM
<imc_> x264 system>preferences>mouse
<Pici> lasivian: I assume that you left the 'ask me for confirmation' checkbox unchecked, have you tried using a different vnc client?
<lasivian> yes it's unchecked, no I have not
<faria__> what is data services equipment id ?? labled on my pc casing .
<imc_> Re-post: 8.10 on MacBookPro Santa Rosa - anyone figure out how to adjust the brightness?
<derdon> imc_: with F1 and F2 *SCNR*
<x264> imc_ theres no option there to disable copy/paste
<imc_> derdon, checking
<badawi> almark: please don't pm me, we can discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kerin> Is there any way to catch all of a specific process' network activity - which is to say, get a list of all IPs that a process has sent data to?
<imc_> x264 Oh, hmmm. Sorry about that.
<scientes> why does low graphics mode go lower than framebuffer resolution if you have specifically edfined a higher framebuffer resolution
<badawi> !ot | almark
<ubottu> almark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<almark> will do badawi
<scientes> the minimim should be pegged exactally at framebuffer resolution
<scientes> also cant X work on a framebuffer or not?
<imc_> derdon, on my system for some reason F1/F2 have no effect on brightness. . . :(
<lasivian> tried another vnc program and got "No security type suitable for RFB 3.3 supported"
<MrCollins> can someone help me with sharing a folder in samba so my windows machine can read and write to it?
<derdon> imc_: maybe Fn+F1 or Fn+F2
<imc_> neither that! Thanks derdon, I'll trawl the web for a bit
<lasivian_> use encrypted was checked, but I unchcked it, should I reboot after doing so?
<balau> MrCollins, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 is the guide I followed
<MrCollins> balau thank you
<vladtsepesh1985> i'have installed synce and all went good...i can see my smartphone files but when i run synce-sync-engine and it return this errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/83062/....what i have to do???
<riot_> Hello
<scientes> how do i package a module?
<ikonia> scientes: quite a long process to package up files
<scientes> ok then where should i put it?
<ikonia> scientes: if you read the motu packaging guide you may get a good idea
<ikonia> scientes: what do you mean where should you put it
<scientes> i just build the nvidia driver
<ikonia> scientes: what module is it?  who wrote it ?
<cQ> how can i install moc?
<ikonia> scientes: you don't need to build it, it's closed source
<scientes> (or its compat layer)
<cQ> how can i install moc?i use ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> cQ: moc ? what is moc ?
<scientes> you still have to build the interface
<badawi> qt4
<scientes> now where do i put the .ko file
<Pici> cQ: sudo apt-get install moc
<ikonia> scientes: yes, but that is very fussy it's wise to build that on each install
<cQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83084/
<cQ> got that error
<waldfrank__> i'm searching for the conf files of the Network-Manager, because it do not save me configuration after a reboot
<n8tuser> waldfrank__-> /etc/network/interfaces
<scientes> but the regular method didnt work, so where do i put this one i just built?
<ikonia> cQ sudo apt-get install moc
<ikonia> scientes what regular method
<scientes> apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<evans2088> ...
<scientes> or it usually does it automatically now
<badawi> cQ: it's telling you what to do
<waldfrank__> when I use the "interfaces" NM only show me the "lo" and i cant use openvpn or something else
<cQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83088/
<Slart> fwaokda: I meant the checkbox "Play alert sound".. if it's checked I get the system beep in the consol.. if it's unchecked I don't get the system beep..
<cQ> got that when i type "moc" in terminal
<Slart> fwaokda: and I'm not talking about the "Alert sound" sound effect.. this it the beep from the speaker inside the case
<krish> i have mediawiki installed on my server and I need to edit the skin of the mediawiki but iam not able to locate the file. can anyone help?
<cQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83084/
<Pici> cQ: Did you just install it?
<badawi> cQ: do you need it with the qt3 or qt4?
<cQ> what is qt3/4??
<Pici> badawi: moc is cli
<Pici> cQ: If you just installed it, you may need to either open a new terminal or run hash in your current one.
<badawi> Pici: read cQ paste
<n8tuser> waldfrank__-> add the other interfaces on that file if you want to use them
<badawi> Pici: nevermind let me try it
<Kwipper> Hey guys. I am having a problem with Ubuntu. I can't even get it installed in my machine. It gives a weird error.. which I managed to record.
<horstle> hi
<cQ> i think i already installed it=http://paste.ubuntu.com/83084/
<Kwipper> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Qgvu1rPRo This here is the error message.
 * badawi gives up
<waldfrank__> i know how to use the interfaces and it works but i need a running NM, because of openVPN and different WLAN-Spots
<Pici> cQ: It looks like the name of the actual moc exectutable is mocp
<cQ> install mocp??
<n8tuser> waldfrank__-> if you want to respond to me, prefix your responses with my nick, as a courtesy
<Pici> cQ: No. the pakcage name is moc, the binary is mocp
<Pici> cQ: Just run mocp
<cQ> yeah..i can see it
 * badawi feels yet another paste is on the way :p
<TecR0c> What program on ubuntu can i use to burn a data cd ?
<Pici> !burning | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<krish>  i have mediawiki installed on my server and I need to edit the skin of the mediawiki but iam not able to locate the file. can anyone help?
<TecR0c> Pici, what is the default one that comes with ubuntu ?
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 8.10 here; Web upgraded from 8.04. And Firefox 3.0.4. Problem: When I connect to wwww.vtunnel.com (which is a web proxy) and connect to www.youtube.com via vtunnel (I can connect), videos can not be played. But if I connect to youtube directly, I can play videos. On the other hand, another Linux distro -with Firefox 3.0.4 as well- can connect youtube via vtunnel. What may be the reason? (As I remember, with 8.04 I could connect youtube
<marenostrum>  via vtunnel)
<cQ> pici::it is quite strange when almost all question can be solved here.u guys know a lot about linux??u all are??
<FloodBot2> marenostrum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> cQ: We try to :)
<TecR0c> its ok found it
<TecR0c> :)
<Pici> TecR0c: Brasero I beleive.
<cQ> u use linux over 50 years??
<robert__> if i am using hardy, can i upgrade my alsa to incude the newest libasound2?
<badawi> krish: use dpkg -L <mediawiki pkg name> to see the listing for it
<almark> how do you skip the partition part of the Ubuntu install, everything is partitioned for install. I just want to install. I am in the live-cd Gnome desktop at the moment?
<poofsiepoofs> has anybody ever gotten ventrillo to work in ubuntu?
<robert__> my repos wont allow me to do a dist-upgrade
<ty__> hello
<ty__> is any1 here?
<Pici> ty__: Yes.
<almark> It keeps going to my second disk my Xp disk I just want to it use the sda disk not the sdb
<Linuxman> ok
<wiijii> poofsiepoofs No, but have you tried Mumble?
<Linuxman> does any1 know how to install graphics drivers in ubuntulike Via Chrom 9 igp drivers?
<Pici> almark: Then don't use the automatic partitioning process.
<almark> I dont want to use it, I want to skip it
<Linuxman> any1?
<n8tuser> Kwipper-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-637776.html
<badawi> almark: when in partitioner phase, select manual or custom option, not sure which one it's called. then to tell ubuntu to install in a pre-existing partition, just select to format it and assign it a mount point
<almark> that is true, but it still shows sdb
<peleg> help? I was in the middle of upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, and I got "The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now and restore the original system state."
<peleg> and then "Please report this as a bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport."
<Linuxman> well bye
<n8tuser> almark-> how many disk you have? and which disk  you want the linux installed?
<badawi> almark: backup, did you select the use free space option or something like that?
<almark> no
<almark> Its not installed yet
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<almark> ok
<peleg> What should I do? I have to upgrade since 7.04 is not supported anymore, but I can't, so I'm stuck. I can't file a bug report now, since I'm a student and I took a day off in order to do this upgrade. I have to succeed today :-|
<badawi> where can i find screenshots of the live-cd installtion? 8.10
<n8tuser> peleg-> you can install 8.04  -- download it first,
<jtapio> Hello, I need help with Miro. Are you familiar with Miro.
<peleg> n8tuser, but in ubuntu's site they say that I have to upgrade to 7.10 and only then to 8.04
<IceWind> hi! is it possibel in Nautilus having it in list mode to only select a file/folder only when we click on top of the text instead of anywhere on that file row? like happens on windows?
<jtapio> Miro seems not to download NEW/ALL videos,
<jtapio> i have to download my Miro videos by manually..
<Rascal999> I've changed the hostname of the linux box but I can only ping using old hostname, what do I need to do?
<zsquareplusc> peleg: you still can http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Kwipper> This is the error I get when I try to run the live CD or install ubuntu. Can anyone translate this into ENGLISH so I can figure out what the problem is? http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00019wj0.jpg
<peleg> zsquareplusc, what do you mean?
<marenostrum> @peleg: havea look here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<n8tuser> peleg-> a fresh instal of 8.04, do you have enuff space for a new install?  am assuming your /home is in a separate partition
<peleg> marenostrum, I've read this, I think it is more relevant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<JuJuBee> I have users authenticate via NIS to my server.  I would like to see who had a certain IP address on a specific day.  Where do I look?
<zsquareplusc> peleg: upgrade from one to the other release until you're up to current
<salmon> ok noob here. i was told that the new dist of ubuntu is out, but im not running it. i tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it told me everything is already upgraded but when i look and see what distro im running it tells me im still running 8.o4.1 anyone know what im doing wrong?
<jtapio> hello..
<jtapio> can someone help me..
<salmon> hi
<jtapio> i need help with Miro downloads
<sc30317> salmon: you have to put the 8.10 repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<peleg> zsquareplusc, ok, but what did you mean when you've said "you still can htpp://old-re..." ?
<peleg> n8tuser, I don't know if I have enough space
<n8tuser> peleg is /home in a separate partition?
<salmon> sc30137: uhh... like i said, noob... how do i go about doing that
<peleg> n8tuser, separate from what?
<zsquareplusc> peleg: i thought you were complaining about not being able to upgrade from release to release because the old ones where not around anymore ;-)
<poofsiepoofs> wiijii, what is mumble?
<n8tuser> peleg-> separate partition  <-- ??
<badawi> Kwipper: this has to do with the parameters passed to the kernel, try passing noirqdebug as a start
<peleg> zsquareplusc, I'll repeat my "complain": I tried to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, and I got an error message: "The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now and restore the original system state."
<Kwipper> badawi: How do I do that?
<Kwipper> Do I type that in when I get the error message?
<peleg> n8tuser, well, I have a few partitions here, but /home is together with /usr and /var, if that's what you're asking
<poofsiepoofs> can mumble connect to ventriloo servers?????????????????
<zsquareplusc> peleg: and your 7.04 was up to date?
<peleg> zsquareplusc, well, I think so. I entered aptitude and clicked u and then g + g
<n8tuser> peleg-> sudo fdisk -l  and post in pastebin please
<vrtk> is it just me getting crazy or feisty fawn packages have just disappeared ?!
<badawi> Kwipper: new before, when it's at the first menu thing
<lasivian> is there a vnc server for Ubuntu that is better than "Remote Desktop"?
<badawi> Kwipper: s/new/no
<ShaunWing> say I've installed ubuntu and logging in with the username I created during installation but can't exit xorg.conf
<marenostrum> Dear friends, may I ask in short, if anybody with Ubuntu 8.10 can connect www.youtube.com via www.vtunnel.com and actually can play a video?
<Kwipper> Badawi: See the video. It will show everything. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Qgvu1rPRo
<n8tuser> lasivian-> what exactly is the problem you are having?
<peleg> n8tuser, empty output
<peleg> zsquareplusc, is there a way to check this?
<ShaunWing> also how would I change the video mode from "vesa" to i810?
<EDinNY> How do I get ubuntu to mount the compact flash drive from my camera?  I plugged it in, the kernel sees it, but ubuntu does not mount it.
<lasivian> I cannot connect from any vnc client on windows to my Ubuntu box
<n8tuser> peleg-> that is  sudo fdisk -l   as an ell not 1
<lasivian> but an ubuntu box can connect to it fine
<badawi> Kwipper: at the boot menu, press F6 and add it to that line
<peleg> n8tuser, that's what I did (but without sudo)
<uniformsquare> I have installed adobe flash player yet it fails to support flash in firefox
<n8tuser> lasivian-> what is the exact error if any?
<Kwipper> badawi Okay
<zsquareplusc> peleg: what was 7.04? feisty? that has been partially removed. to check: are all packange lists downloaded on "update"?
<n8tuser> peleg-> then follow directions will you
<EDinNY> uniformsquare: did you install flash from the deb or by hand?
<peleg> n8tuser, yes, I just missed it. a moment
<balau> EDinNY, try to run lsusb inside a terminal
<lasivian> and I just got a "InstallLocation has no file" error going from ubuntu to Ubuntu
<maverique> Greetings everyone
<n8tuser> !who | lasivian
<ubottu> lasivian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Radit> ﻿can anybody recomend a good alarm program?
<peleg> zsquareplusc, it was feisty, yes
<uniformsquare> add/remove, then from the firefox plugin helper, then terminal
<lasivian> n8tuser: server did not offer supported security type mac
<zsquareplusc> peleg: alternatively edit sources.list to point to old-releases and update from there
<salmon> ok so i was just told in order to get 8.10 i need to put the repositories in my /etc/apt/sources.list and to be honest i have no idea what that means,,, complete noob here... can anyone help me?
<Nibblyn> The upgrade process has left several kernel versions installed and are available to grub during startup. As are short of space wonder what packages with synaptic uninstall (headers? modules? which versions?). Grub should refresh automatically.
<peleg> zsquareplusc, that's what I did, but I'll do it again now.
<n8tuser> Radit-> cron and anachron  also  at
<ShaunWing> say I've installed ubuntu and logging in with the username I created during installation but can't edit xorg.conf - don't have permission - please help.
<EDinNY> balau, lsusb finds: Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0781:b6b7 SanDisk Corp.
<n8tuser> lasivian-> which vnc client are you using from windows? can you even ping the linux from windows?
<EDinNY> shawnwing, try "sudo" before your edit command
<peleg> zsquareplusc, deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse, deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse and deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse ?
<Radit> n8tuser: i'd rather a gui ;-)
<lasivian> n8tuser: The ubuntu box is behind a router, so no ping is possible. I tried tightvnc and ultravnc
<zsquareplusc> peleg: yes
<ShaunWing> sorry what is sudo
<zsquareplusc> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ShaunWing> tx
<n8tuser> Radit-> cron and anachron  also  at   has gui front end, google for them please
<peleg> zsquareplusc, then sudo aptitude, u for update, and g says "No packages are scheduled to be installed, removed, or upgraded.". Does that mean that my feisty is up-to-date ?
<uniformsquare> what is better? swfdec or gnash?
<Radit> n8tuser: all right.. thanks..
<EDinNY> uniformsquare: I used the "sudo apt-get flash-nonfree", then restarted firefox, then it worked
<n8tuser> lasivian-> behind a router?  when you are doing the linux to linux -- is the other linux on same subnet as the windows?
<badawi> almark: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-8-10-97417.shtml
<badawi> almark: where are you at?
<zsquareplusc> peleg: it downloaded the package lists? then yes.
<lasivian> n8tuser: No, this is over the internet
<peleg> n8tuser, http://paste.freeallweb.org/88
<balau> ShaunWing, if you need to use gedit or some editor, please use "gksu gedit xorg.conf" instead of "sudo gedit xorg.conf"
<EDinNY> uniformsquare: not sure which depository you need to enable...try google
<lasivian> the ubuntu that works and the windows that does not work are in the same place
<peleg> zsquareplusc, ok, so now I should update the sources list again, or go straight to the update manager to upgrade?
<n8tuser> lasivian-> then you have to kind of understand that the router in front of linux has to forward those packets towards the linux
<almark> :badawi sorry I can't get my Ubuntu installer closed
<lasivian> n8tuser: yes, I know that, and the ubuntu box is connecting just fine, but the windows box next to it is refusing to connect
<lasivian> n8tuser: route to server is not an issue, the ports are setup properly to forward packets
<almark> :badawi I can't find it to kill it and restart it
<zsquareplusc> peleg: hm. not sure if the upgrade can cope with the old-releases urls. but maybe the upgrade runs an upgrade before upgrading.. so.. maybe try with old-releases. you seem to have already tried the other
<n8tuser> peleg  also post results of   mount   command, you seemed to have spaces on /dev/sda6 per your post
<cQ> my partition not mount automatically.how to make it mount auto??
<n8tuser> lasivian->   when you are doing the linux to linux -- is the other linux on same subnet as the windows?  <-- you answered this?
<uniformsquare> I tried "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" it re-installed but still no dice
<almark> :badawi how do I close the installer how do I force it?
<n8tuser> cQ  add it to /etc/fstab or you have to modify your udev rules (assuming it is hot plug in?)
<badawi_> almark: i got disconnected, where are you at now in relation to this http://www.shivaranjan.com/2008/11/04/ubuntu-linux-intrepid-ibex-810-installation-guide-walk-through/
<_juan> hi! i am trying to compile my kernel using ubuntu's kernel configuration file, where can i find it?
<almark> :badawi thanks :)
<jedi06> how do you go to the background while a process is running in the terminal?
<n8tuser> uniformsquare-> you have to add to either /usr/lib/mozilla  or /usr/lib/firefox   plugins directory the libflashplugin.so
<peleg> zsquareplusc, got "While scanning your repository information no mirror entry for the upgrade was found.This can happen if you run a internal mirror or if the mirror information is out of date."
<goodshit> hi. anyone got their sound working with this build in soundcard motherboard. abit AI7?? can someone please help, I cannot get my sound working :(
<peleg> zsquareplusc, and then "Do you want to rewrite your 'sources.list' file anyway? If you choose 'Yes' here it will update all 'feisty' to 'gutsy' entries.
<peleg> If you select 'no' the update will cancel."
<n8tuser> _juan-> in /boot/config*
<_juan> ok
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<almark> man flood
<goodshit> hi. anyone got their sound working with this build in soundcard motherboard. abit AI7?? can someone please help, I cannot get my sound working :(
<peleg> fun fun fun
<cQ> seem hard to configure :(
<peleg> zsquareplusc, did you see my question before the netsplit ?
<goodshit> hello??
<cQ> what happened??
<goodshit> can someone help me??
<goodshit> hi. anyone got their sound working with this build in soundcard motherboard. abit AI7?? can someone please help, I cannot get my sound working :(
<sysdoc> Now that was special
<Pretto> hehehhhee
<rww> !ohmy | goodshit
<ubottu> goodshit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mave> who played with the plug?
<rww> !netsplit | mave, cQ
<ubottu> mave, cQ: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<aboyz> is this better?
<rww> aboyz: much, thanks :)
<aboyz> hi. anyone got their sound working with this build in soundcard motherboard. abit AI7?? can someone please help, I cannot get my sound working :(
<cQ> owh...i think it spam.lol
<sebastian> hi i am using ubuntu eee, and why wireless dont work, it gets a signal but the internet dont work, when i installed this it worked fine untill i rebooted
<almark> what is going on here ?
<Nibblyn> The upgrade process has left several kernel versions installed and are available to grub during startup. Because I'm short on space I wonder which packages to uninstall with synaptic: everything starting with the old versions number? (headers? modules?). Grub should refresh automatically.
<LjL-Simmons> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<peleg> Ok, I'm stuck. there's a catch here -- feisty is not supported, hence I can't upgrade to 7.10.   What should I do?
<fosco___> Nibblyn, yes
<balau> Nibblyn, i solved by removing the old linux-image
<almark> I forgot the name I was speaking with
<badawi> me?
<almark> yes
<rww> Nibblyn: issue uname -r from a terminal. You can remove anything linux kernel related that has a version number other than the latest one, the uname -r one, and (optionally) one extra one (to be safe)
<sebastian> hi i am using ubuntu eee, and why wireless dont work, it gets a signal but the internet dont work, when i installed this it worked fine untill i rebooted
<uniformsquare> under usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree there is no file
<rww> Nibblyn: and that includes image, headers, modules
<almark> :badawi I can't close the installer I need to reopen it. what do i do
<rubystallion> A long time ago I messed up my locale settings, which provokes many errors, even the "command-not-found" function of the terminal crashes. In tracebacks I always see LC_ALL="";LC_CTYPE="";LANG="fr_FR@euro";LNG="fr_FR". How do I correct this?
<AlabamaHit> Hello, I'm into web development. I want to get completely dependent on Linux. But I need to be able to view web sites in different browsers. Are there any browsers in Linux that Look(display) a page like Internet Explore. I do not want to run wine....I was just wondering if a web browser displayed the same. For example I know Firefox Dont...What about like Opera.?
<Painkilla05> arg I cant log in to my ubuntu :C
<badawi> almark: you want to exit the installtion altogether?
<peleg> AlabamaHit, no
<almark> :badawi yes pls
<aboyz> hi. anyone got their sound working with this build in soundcard motherboard. abit AI7?? can someone please help, I cannot get my sound working :(
<peleg> AlabamaHit, you may consider using web services that provide screenshots
<badawi> almark: the quit button is not working?
<almark> :badawi what is with all the flooding?
<LjL-Simmons> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sebastian> hi i am using ubuntu eee, and why wireless dont work, it gets a signal but the internet dont work, when i installed this it worked fine untill i rebooted
<rww> !locales | rubystallion
<ubottu> rubystallion: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<almark> :badawi no something got froze
<badawi> almark: try ctrl+alt+del
<balau> almark try sudo xkill and target the window
<rubystallion> rww: I'll try that, thank you!
<almark> :badawi lol I thought that would just take me back to term ok
<badawi> almark: did your write to the partition?
<badawi> almark: that's ctrl+alt+backspace
<sebastian> hi i am using ubuntu eee, and why wireless dont work, it gets a signal but the internet dont work, when i installed this it worked fine untill i rebooted
<sebastian> my*
<badawi> !busier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busier
<cQ> i right click on one of google hits then it open with new window.sometime it open an email client also bookmark option.y this happen??i use ubuntu 8.10(2.6.27-9-generic) with Mozilla Firefox 3.0.4, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<almark> :badawi yes in gentoo I did, listen I didn't have to good of luck with the ubuntustudio installer, so I use Gentoo or something else with cfdisk.
<sebastian> hi i am using ubuntu eee, and my wireless dont work, it gets a signal but the internet dont work, when i installed this it worked fine untill i rebooted
<badawi> almark: too bad, i'm liking ubuntu :)
<balau> cQ, try to keep your right button down until the menu appears
<peleg> help, please. It took me two hours to get convinced that the right thing to do is to upgrade 7.04->7.10, and I took a day off in order to do it. For more than 2 hours now I can't do any progress - 7.04 is not supported, hence, I can't get active mirrors in order to perform the upgrade, even though my system is up-to-date
<balau> cQ, when you release the right button while highlighting a menu entry, you perform the action on that menu
<almark> :badawi I like it too badawi I just want to keep gentoo, that hmtl you gave me should do it thanks , and what is with all the flooding from ppl leaving?
<rww> !netsplit > almark
<ubottu> almark, please see my private message
<cQ> im not highlight
<almark> what does !netsplit mean
<HeReTiK> hi
<peleg> almark, the bot explained you
<skorasaurus> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Pici> almark: They are triggers for ubottu to say something
<cQ> see previous msg
<badawi> almark: i have all JOINS/QUITS/PARTS on permenant ignore, so i don't see any of it in irssi
<almark> thanks I read it
<rubystallion> rww: Does localeconf exist for intrepid? I don't seem find it.
<rww> peleg: maybe the thread at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-December/026965.html might help?
<peleg> rww, thanks, I'll read it
<almark> :badawi I'm still new to irc so I'm learning
<rww> rubystallion: hmm. If not, edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en yourself, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Nibblyn> rww, fosco___, balau: thanks, will check that "uname -r one" command
<rww> Nibblyn: i forgot to explain: uname -r shows the current kernel version you're using ;)
<zsquareplusc> peleg: ok, netsplits and afk :/ how what's your state now?
<peleg> rww, no, I knew that; I had put http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ in my sources list, and updated the system, hence it is up-to-date
<balau> cQ, i think firefox is opening the context menu exactly while you are releasing the right button, so you don't see the menu but you selected the "random" entry that appears beneath the cursor. I don't know how to fix this beside keeping the right button down
<peleg> zsquareplusc, got "While scanning your repository information no mirror entry for the upgrade was found.This can happen if you run a internal mirror or if the mirror information is out of date."
<peleg> zsquareplusc, and then "Do you want to rewrite your 'sources.list' file anyway? If you choose 'Yes' here it will update all 'feisty' to 'gutsy' entries.
<peleg> If you select 'no' the update will cancel."
<Mingebag> oh hi, how are all 1000 of you today
<zsquareplusc> peleg: it looks fine for me to say yes.
<MetalliMyers> I'm fine thanks
<peleg> zsquareplusc, ok, I'll do it, but I think that this is what I did last time
<rubystallion> rww: Hmm, in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/fr everything was already set to utf-8, but LANG is still "fr_FR@euro" and LC_ALL and LC_CTYPE are still empty. Any ideas?
<peleg> zsquareplusc, I have pressed yes, and got many errors, including "Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<rww> rubystallion: did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<peleg> "Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found", "Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" and so on
<rubystallion> rww: Yes I did. Nothing changed.
<Radit> is installing a deb from getdeb.net safe?
<badawi> rubystallion: also see if seeting it during login from gdm
<LjL-Simmons> Radiinot very
<LjL-Simmons> radit: not very
<Radit> ljl-simmons:hmm...
<Pici> peleg: old-releases.ubuntu.com doesnt hold current releases. You'll need to change that to archive.ubuntu.com from either manually editing /etc/apt/sources.list or by using software sources.
<Nibblyn> rww: LOL  ok... my version is 2.6.24-22-generic. will search with synaptic "2.6.24" and uninstall everything under 2.6.24-22.
<rubystallion> badawi: I tried that. What's interesting is that it remains the same, even if I set the locale to en_US at the log-in and all the menus stay French.
<rww> Nibblyn: good plan :)
<peleg> Pici, I think we've had this discussion before... but I'll do that again (I feel that I am trapped in a loop)
<Nibblyn> rww: thanks :)
<zsquareplusc> peleg: argh. so it cant cope with the old-releases url. seems you have to change them back to archives before the upgrade
<krish> how to upload images in mediawiki? iam using ubuntu 8.04 server edition
<rubystallion> badawi: Only the prompt for username and password changes the language ;-)
<badawi> rubystallion: sounds like a bug
<rubystallion> badawi: I don't know. I'm sure it started when I messed with the locale settings some months ago. And it didn't change with the upgrade to intrepid.
<cousteau> Nibblyn: why uninstall 2.6.24-22? just configure GRUB to boot from an older kernel
<peleg> Pici, zsquareplusc: that's ok: http://paste.freeallweb.org/89  ??
<rww> krish: ask in #mediawiki
<badawi> rubystallion: env | grep LANG
<krish> rww how to join mediawiki from here
<rww> krish: /join #mediawiki
<rubystallion> LANG=fr_FR@euro GDM_LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<badawi> rubystallion: so gdm is not setting it?
<rww> cousteau, Nibblyn: Nibblyn's removing old kernel versions, not downgrading kernels. I don't think cousteau's advice applies ;)
<cousteau> ok, forget about my comment
<rubystallion> badawi: Hmm, apparently not. I guess if I changed the language at the login screen only GDM_LANG would change?
<badawi> rubystallion: no both should change in theory
<badawi> rubystallion: testing ...
<zsquareplusc> peleg: you manually changed to feisty too? (still at gutsy) so your going to use dist-upgrade
<rubystallion> badawi: okay
<rww> Guest37730: if you really want the nickname "sean", ask for it to be dropped in #freenode, then !register it
<rww> !register | Guest37730
<ubottu> Guest37730: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<cousteau> "uninstall everything UNDER 2.6.24-22"... I read too fast
<peleg> zsquareplusc, didn't understand you, sorry; I got the computer with feisty on it
<jora> how does this work?
<jora> can anyone tell me how to get a mic going on ubuntu
<cousteau> anyway, I'd keep -19 since I have some problems with YouTube videos on -21 and -22
<zsquareplusc> peleg: i dont understand myself.. heh. that's fine then.
<jora> is anyone able to read this?
<rww> jora: yes. If someone knows the solution to your problem, they'll reply to you :)
<cousteau> jora: to read what?
<peleg> Pici, do you know if I have the right sources in sources.list in order to upgrade? Was that what you've meant?
<cousteau> jora: any error message?
<forces> hi!
<jora> i just wanted to know, if i'm actually sending, and not only receiving
<jora> it's my first time using this thing xD
<forces> I'm looking for a comunity near to Los Angeles CA
<Pici> forces: Try asking in #ubuntu-us-ca
<Pici> forces: or just #ubuntu-us
<forces> thanks
<rww> Pici, forces: didn't #ubuntu-us-ca move to #ubuntu-california ?
<Pici> rww: I guess it did...
<Pici> peleg: You should only have to change it to old-releases to make sure that you have update-manager upgraded to the latest version.  After that you should change it to archive.u.com and then try to upgrade.
<rubystallion> badawi: Did you test if both locales change normally?
<Flimm> What's funner, TrueCombat Elite or Urban Terror?
<Wargasm> anyone know what's wrong if apache is only working on localhost and not my IP address? I haven't restarted ubuntu yet.
<peleg> Pici, that's what I did. my sources file is, now, after I've already updated my system, is this: http://paste.freeallweb.org/89. Trying to upgrade, I am getting many errors, including "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]" and "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.8
<peleg> 8.46 80]"
<zsquareplusc> Wargasm: either apache only binds to localhost insted of all interfaces or you have a hosts.deny or firewall
<ricsi> sziasztok
<Wargasm> i've got all the default settings.
<Pici> peleg: Hmm..
<ricsi> tudna nekem valaki segíteni 1 picit?
<badawi> rubystallion: hey there, yes it did work, i didn't have any languages other than english, but i selected english UK and that did change both LANG and GDM_LANG
<rww> !hu | ricsi
<Wargasm> zsquareplusc, so if i have all default settings can it still go wrong?
<ubottu> ricsi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ricsi> okay thx
<rubystallion> badawi: I guess locale is probably looking in different places for locale settings, like system-wide and user-wide? I mean there has to be a configuration file somewhere, where LANG is set to fr_FR@euro, doesn't there?
<Pici> peleg: Is that after you click the button to upgrade to a new release?
<zsquareplusc> Wargasm: i dont know the defaults well, but it's possible that apache only binds to localhost due to security reasons.
<Wargasm> true, zsquareplusc....I'll go through the config file. thanks.
<peleg> Pici, yes. on the stage of "preparing the upgrade"
<badawi> rubystallion: sorry i can't help you with it
<Pici> peleg: Let me think about this..
<rubystallion> badawi: Okay, I'll search a little on my own. Thanks anyway!
<peleg> Pici, I'm here. thank you very much
<sara_> hi any way i can coltrol my desktop remotly using my eee 701?
<rww> !vnc | sara_
<ubottu> sara_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sara_> rww i know its not working though
<zsquareplusc> pici, peleg, isnt the update manager trying to do an "update" of the current distro before continuing? and feisty (main) inst anymore on archives. maybe there is a switch to skip that check
<sara_> i can do it the otherway roiund
<zsquareplusc> sara_: you can share your desktop
<rww> sara_: Which of the methods on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC did you use?
<peleg> zsquareplusc, I don't know; I guess I'll wait to pici's answer
<zsquareplusc> yup
<cousteau> Remote desktop viewer (Vinagre) is a good choice
<Slade605> Hey guys, I am having an issue getting my up/down volume keys on my keyboard to work, It stopped working after fixing my microphone
<sara_> rww: i didnt read that
<ig0r1> Hello everyone!
<rww> sara_: give it a read through and try the stuff there. It might help guide you though some of the nuances of setting things up.
<msivanich> Is it possible to set up 2 x sessions.  One that runs on one video card and one that runs on another?
<ig0r1> does anybody know how can I check if my videocard drivers are installed??
<msivanich> ig0r1: what kind of video card do you have?
<almark> Hello, the Ubuntu install will not let me choose the disk that I want to install it. The disk it wants to install on is my second disk, how Do I install Ubuntu to the first disk, that has Gentoo on it?
<ZeZu> us.archive is down ?
<cousteau> almark: isn't there a "set partitions manually" option?
<rww> ZeZu: nope, just slow
<almark> :cousteau yes but it keeps taking me to sdb not sda that is my problem, and there is no option to do so.
<ig0r1> msivanich: It's a laptop, I'm not sure but I think its Intel GMA 950
<msivanich> ig0r1: run 'lspci' from the terminal and you should be able to see it in there, will say VGA device
<almark> :cousteau my setup is Gentoo on the first master disk and xp on the second slave one.
<dfkuhgd> test
<cousteau> it's strange that the installer only shows sdb* partitions and not sda*
<mw-home_> I want my box to connect with a static IP address, but the dhclient daemon keeps overriding that.  How do I kill it?
<fabry> aaaaaaaaaaa
<almark> :cousteau it is but its true
<Pici> peleg: Take a look at this bug, try the workaround it suggests: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/235527
<cousteau> as the last option you can disconnect your sdb while installing, and reconnect and configure after ubuntu is installed
<peleg> Pici, thanks, I will
<orogor> hi , is there a channel for unbuntu amd64 ?
<almark> :cousteau I'm going to have to.
<msivanich> almark: or just stick with gentoo ;)
<Pici> orogor: Nope, just here.
<almark> :msivanich I want both ;)
<orogor> i got 1-2 system freeze per day, i guess (instinct) it s related to the wireless driver (atheros) is there any thing i can do about that, (bug reports, diagnostics ?)
<ig0r1> msivanich: It says 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller   If my card is GMA 950 Gfx it would be OK or i have to install them?
<Singldor> test
<orogor> Singldor, how ?
<almark> :cousteau I am hoping there could be a way to disconnect my other drive in bios, I dont want to open my computer for the 10th time in a month
<rww> !test | Singldor
<ubottu> Singldor: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<msivanich> ig0r1: check your xconfig /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look to see that its loading i810 (i think thats the correct module)  Can also parse through the Xorg log in /var/log to see what module it is loading
 * ]Schakal[ hello
<cousteau> well, once my PC guarantee ended, I opened a lot of times (even removed the screw so I could open it easily)
<Slade605> Hey guys, I've volume adjusters on my Keyboard and it shows the volume going up but isn't changing anything at all, any suggestions on where to look?
<cousteau> but maybe you can disconnect the HD from BIOS
<cQ> c ya guys,im going to take bed..need some sleep.have nice day :)
<peleg> Pici, ok, now it complains that there is not enough disk space. I'll handle that. thanks!
<cousteau> Slade605: the speaker icon in your desktop may change
<zsquareplusc> peleg: apt-get clean :-) you might have a bunch of debs from the last upgrade
<peleg> zsquareplusc, thanks!
<cousteau> or, hover the speaker icon, read the volume, use the vol keys and hover the icon again
<Slade605> cousteau: That is the wierd thing, the onscreen volume level shows up and changes it, it USED TO work before getting my mic to work but now this doesn't adjust anything
<ig0r1> msivanich: no it isn't loading. in Section "Device" I see Identifier - "Configured Video Device"
<Slade605> cousteau: It feels like it's adjusting something I am not using like a surround sound speaker or something like that
<cousteau> Slade605: double-click the icon so you can see all your controls
<MrCollins> !ftp client
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Slade605> cousteau: did that, and when i press it up or down it shows change, but none of them move, for playback or recording
<MrCollins> !gFTP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gFTP
<peleg> do you know how to clean evolution's cache? I have about 1 GB there..
<omshanti> how do i edit my "PATH variable"?
<cousteau> maybe you changed the "controlled device"
<msivanich> ig0r1: so you see nothing under "Device" section that says Driver "<module name>"
<cousteau> Slade605: there are about 5 screens with different tabs
<punzada> Question regarding awk, I'm aware I can use it to display the output of the field number using $1, $2, does anyone know how to also restrict it to a specific record number?
<omshanti> also i try to save something in gedit and it crashes
<badawi> is there a verbose flag in grub? or do i just remove the quiet flag?
<tronyx> your PATH is in ~/.profile Omikane_
<ig0r1> msivanich: no I only see that line
<tronyx> * omshanti ^
<rww> badawi: you mean to see info text during boot? remove the quiet flag
<cousteau> Slade605: which device is selected when you right-click the volume icon and select "preferences"?
<omshanti>  what tronyx?
<badawi> rww: yes that, do i replace it with verbose?
<cousteau> mine is "ALSA mixer, Master mono"
<rww> badawi: nope, just remove quiet. the default is verbose
<Slade605> cousteau: Master, under the HDA intel (ALSA Mixer)
<badawi> rww: great thanks
<aboyz> hi. anyone got their sound working with this build in soundcard motherboard. abit AI7?? can someone please help, I cannot get my sound working :(
<Slade605> cousteau:  when using the volume control with my mouse I adjust master under HDA intel and I can hear a clear difference in volume
<cousteau> but you can't hear any difference when you use the keys?
<Slade605> cousteau: and the icon matches the actual volume, the keys don't adjust the icon at all
<barefoot> anyone else unable to copy/paste from local to remote (or vice versa i guess) in rdesktop?
<Slade605> cousteau: it does the whole onscreen speaker and volume level when I use the keys
<cousteau> maybe the keys are affecting another control, or no one
<Slade605> cousteau: that is what I am thinking, I just don't have any idea how to change it
<cousteau> oh, like the built-in amplifier
<Slade605> cousteau:  I did system >preferences > keyboard short cuts, and it's setup correctly
<candive> w do I change the timer on boot from 10 seconds to 3seconds. Thank you
<Slade605> cousteau:  I just added a few more items to playback, and it looks like it's affecting microphone playback
<ravalox_> Creative Labs SB Audigy LS; on Ubuntu 8.10 am I just SOL?
<candive> typo How
<boriscy> hI there Iam new to ubuntu, I have isntalled ubuntu feistyin my server but I can't install new packages using apt-get isntall
<cousteau> candive: modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slade605> boriscy:  try apt-get update first
<cousteau> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<boriscy> thanx
<candive> cousteau, is that command in terminal?
<cousteau> yes
<ravalox_> I mean to say, does a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS make any sound onUbuntu 8.10?
<candive> cousteau thanksthank you
<cousteau> then look for "timeout 10" and change it to 3
<candive> cousteau, command not found
<candive> my mistake sudo
<cousteau> it's on the 19th line
<kristian1> if i apt-get install app, and i already have that app what will happen? :o nothing if same version and update if not same version???
<Slade605> kristian1:  it should upgrade to the highest version currently in the repositories
<rww> boriscy: Feisty is no longer supported, and thus its repositories have been removed from archive.ubuntu.com. You'll need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change the servernames in there to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<gzibocod> Hi.
<kristian1> Slade605 ok thanks. :)
<boriscy> I have run apt-get update, but can't isntall using apt-get install
<Slade605> boriscy:  see rww's comment above
<candive> cousteau, command still not found
<mebus> what does apt-get say ?
<cousteau> which command? gedit?
<Kozeris> I have 1 hdd with WinXp, i bought one more for [k]ubuntu, so how install it for that i  can choose which OS load, and if i want i could disconnect ubuntu, and then no menu appear and xp loads
<boriscy> Thanx :D
<rww> boriscy: if you only just installed Ubuntu, /strongly/ consider reinstalling a more recent version
<Kozeris> its somehting to  configure linux disk, for that opop up table with choose, and if no that hdd then no table for OS
<boriscy> I have installed ubuntu server
<boriscy> rww
<Slade605> Kozeris: do you want your 2nd disc to be bootable AND your first disk?
<Kozeris> i have 1 disk with xp, i will connect 2nd, then instal on 2nd ubuntu
 * heret1c wakes
<Kozeris> and want to that when 2nd hdd is connected i getting  choose menu of operation sys
<Kozeris> but if i disc 2nd hard with linux i not getting, and it loading like it was, and is now
<KaiForce> is there a way to test whether a script has been run with sudo?
<Slade605> Kozeris: Do you want them to know about each other or is it a wife/mistress situation?
<rww> boriscy: Right. You just installed Ubuntu Server Feisty, which is from 2007. The lastest version is Ubuntu Server Intrepid (Oct. 2008). The latest Long Term Support release is Ubuntu Server Hardy (April 2008).
<KaiForce> or otherwise force sudo for all the commands in the script?
<Slade605> KaiForce: add su to the beginning of it?
<cousteau> KaiForce: "sudo su" logs you as root
<mebus> boriscy: you have to change your package sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> KaiForce: just put sudo in the script. If you run the script with sudo, all sudo commands will be executed as sudo
<badawi> Kozeris: change the boot order in bios and install ubuntu on the second disk, with grub being on the second disk, when u're bored with ubuntu, switch the bios boot order to it's original form
<mebus> probably to the archive version
<chico> salut
<chico> j'arrive po à agrandir une photo sous gimp
<rww> cousteau: the preferred way of doing that is sudo -i
<mebus> anyway I would install a more recent version
<rww> !fr | chico
<ubottu> chico: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> !fr | chico
<KaiForce> if place sudo at the beginning of the script - the remaining commands will execute as sudo?  or do I need sudo on each line?
<boriscy> mebus
<barefoot> fwiw: "-r clipboard:PRIMARYCLIPBOARD" lets you copy paste to/from rdesktop
<boriscy> how should I do that
<jason__> quit
<Slade605> KaiForce:  SuDo = Super User DO, it's per command, try adding su for a super user login initially
<KaiForce> i need to insure that sudo is used as the sysadmin is absentminded
<mebus> sorry, that's the problem I had with an old ubuntu
<KaiForce> Slade605:  got it, that will work, thank you.
<mebus> what error message do you get when you run sudo apt-get install ....
<rww> boriscy: if you only just installed Ubuntu, it'd probably be easier to just download a CD image from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<mebus> just to be curious
<mebus> rww: I agree.
<mebus> It's more secure also.
<rww> boriscy: and wipe the install you just did and install intrepid/hardy from scratch.
<boriscy> Thanx
<mebus> Why does Ubuntu move the package sources to another URL, whe the release becomes to old ? I don't think that this is a good solution.
<mebus> and rather anoying
<KaiForce> Slade605 - what is the best way to test if the user entered the correct password - I need the script to abort if they do not.
<ActionParsnip> mebus: if you are upgrading release they are updated for you
<Slade605> KaiForce: use && after su ?
<Constrabus> Does the 8.10 xubuntu install CD's kernel have ext4 support?
<mebus> but I don't want to upgrade
<ikonia> Constrabus no
<rww> mebus: to cut down on the resources needed by the distributed mirrors
<mebus> cause an upgrade can go wrong
<Slade605> KaiForce: It really depends on the script
<mebus> they could redirect the URL to another mirror.
<rww> mebus: the old releases archive isn't mirrored. the new one is.
<j0nr> evening all
<j0nr> when i create a new user and then log into their account, nothing works
<Brydenn> anyone else here use Cairo-Dock ?? Having some issues with it
<j0nr> the desktop and panels load up but nothing responds to click, except the firefox launcher, but then you cant do anything in firefox... ie. cant type any addresses in etc.
<mebus> rww: they simply don't want to provide mirrors for the old version - I understand.
<ActionParsnip> mebus: an install can go wrong, anything can go wrong
<j0nr> but my log in works fine... its just for new users
<ActionParsnip> mebus: you can use backports
<rww> mebus: besides, those releases are unsupported now. there's been plenty of warning that they'd be unsupported. it's kinda the user's problem at this point :P
<j0nr> cant drop any of the menus down, like apps, places, system... noting responds
<j0nr> have tried creating serveral users, all do the same thing ;/
<mebus> yes, but I think I had only one succesufl distri-upgrade in about 4 to 5
<ActionParsnip> mebus: my system hardware is 100% linux friendly works out of the box and I only use official repos
<ActionParsnip> mebus: zero issues here
<Brydenn> ActionParsnip, mine wasnt... kinda
<Brydenn> my x-fi card took some work hehe
<badawi> j0nr: are you creating their own folders? are you running out of space?
<mebus> I think it's because I sometimes use debs from other side or install software via make install etc. Which is realy bad.
<ActionParsnip> Brydenn: thats because creative are idiots
<Brydenn> anyway, does anyone use that Cairo-Dock? could really use some help
<Brydenn> ActionParsnip, yes i agree
<j0nr> badawi: i am not running out of space... they all automatically get their own directory created... have a seperate partition for /home
<jonaskoelker> how do I make pulseaudio persist across X sessions?
<ActionParsnip> Brydenn: always check the hcl. dont buy cheap, buy smart
<Constrabus> Does the development LiveCD have ext4 support built into its kernel?
<bmk789> is there a way to put multiple ISOs on a usb key and be able to boot any of them?
<Brydenn> x-fi fatality wasnt a cheap sound card lol
<ikonia> Constrabus: no
<ActionParsnip> mebus: that'll be why you get issues
<jonaskoelker> (i.e., persist means "keep running")
<drkn00ck3rz> If I install updates on Ubuntu, will it result into a system fluctuations likely the windows updates ?
<ActionParsnip> Brydenn: depends how much money you have
<Brydenn> ActionParsnip, well i'm not bill gates. 100+ on a sound card for me is spendy
<mebus> ActionParsnip: yup and that's why I stay with old releases on machines I only sometimes use.
<jonaskoelker> bmk789: hmm... I dunno, but I'd look into the chain-loading capabilities of grub
<ActionParsnip> Brydenn: its only 85GBP
<Constrabus> ikonia Not as a choise to install with, just compiled into the kernel. Im using ubuntu liveCD's terminal to install gentoo
<Brydenn> well i'm American :)
<badawi> j0nr: what if you do ctrl+alt+f1, log in then -> startx -- :1
<ikonia> Constrabus: no
<mebus> but I should probably use another distro for this like debian or so.
<Constrabus> ikonia k Thank you
<bmk789> jonaskoelker: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> mebus: try a few distros, there is more than debian, try mandrive / suse
<mebus> I want to try the new 11.1 suse on my thinkpad.
<j0nr> badawi: ill give it a go
<histo> Does dd copy blank blocks? I want to backup my thumbdrive but don't care about hte blank blocks.
<KaiForce> Slade605, ActionParsnip,cousteau thanks for the assist.
<zsquareplusc> histo: yes, dd just takes them all. either gzip the result or use partimage or similar software
<ActionParsnip> KaiForce: np man
<histo> zsquareplusc, what about the sync option?
<histo> zsquareplusc, of dd
<mohbana__> how do i control how much history is saved in the command line?
<drkn00ck3rz> Does installing Ubuntu update, cause system fluctuations like Windows Updates ?
<vladtsepesh1984> having this error while using synce....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/83126/ anyone help me????
<dinar> hu
<dinar> hi
<lorgam> Hello
<j0nr> badawi: hmmm errors
<dinar> there is vmwre plate in add/remove applications
<zsquareplusc> histo: never used that, but at first glance it does not look like it would really help for filesystems
<dinar> player
<j0nr> badawi: if i go startx -- :1 then it says fatal error
<dinar> vmware player
<ostro> drkn00ck3rz it might, it's better to let others update first
<histo> zsquareplusc, nvm the empty space didn't take any time to copy since its just writing 0's
<lorgam> What is the minimal size of hard disk I have to reserve to Ubuntu please ?
<dinar> but in synaptic are only 2 files
<fosco_> lorgam: minimal or usable?
<desi> test
<dinar> vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14 packet is not vmware player?
<Gnea> !partition | lorgam
<ubottu> lorgam: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<lorgam> fosco_ > usable
<mohbana__> how do i control how much history is saved in the command line?
<fosco_> lorgam: about 10gb
<lorgam> fosco_ : and minimal ?
<fosco_> 4.something
<lorgam> ok
<badawi> j0nr: maybe it's because it's already logged in, see ctrl+alt+f8 f9 f10 ...
<dinar> it can be installed from add/remove app. but not from synaptic?
<lorgam> I'll take 5
<drkn00ck3rz> Ostro: I mean I am getting update prompt on my ubuntu desktop. My query is: By updating the system, will the system behave unexpectedly ?
<remoteCTRL> can i somehow synchronize folders?
<Gnea> lorgam: check that URL, it's got some general advice
<lorgam> oky
<lorgam> thanks
<hackwins> someone can help me with my eeebuntu?
<hackwins> sound problems in my asus eee
<feltham83> hi ppl
<Gnea> hackwins: #ubuntu-eeepc
<hackwins> yea gnea
<feltham83> i'm new to ubuntu and it's fantastic
<hackwins> Gnea: the best info never received thanks
<Gnea> hackwins: go there, they can help you
<Gnea> hackwins: well, hopefully they'll appreciate your attitude better than we won't here.
<mohbana__> how do i control how much history is saved in the command line?
<j0nr> badawi: when i go to ctrl alt f9 it flicks me into that users logged in session... what is that function?
<j0nr> badawi: also, it seems to be working in there at the mo
<j0nr> ??
<Scix> _ruben gave me this script (http://paste.ubuntu.com/82978/) earlier to day, but i'm only getting "command not found" error. I used this guide to setup debmirror: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<whileimhere> Hi.
<Scix> #debian tipsed me about a set -xv command i could add to the top of the script to se which command who failed, but i'm getting the same :(
<whileimhere> I just upgraded via a fresh cd install to 8.10 and when I try to do the usual synaptic updates it just sits there and never downloads the packages.
<danopia> hi
<Gnea> Scix: how are you trying to run the script?
<danopia> any known issues when working with long (multiline) bash prompts?
<Venom> does anyone know why after installing 8.10 all usb devices stops working after 5-10mins?
<badawi> j0nr: for me when gnome miss behaves like that, it's when there are more than on login for the same user to gnome, like vnc and freenx, but in u're case i don't know what's going on
<zigovr3> hi all, after resuming from sleep, I sometimes  have klogd that eat 100% of the CPU (but there are no kernel messages or anything is being logged in /var/log), any idea what is the problem ?
<badawi> j0nr: ... than on* login ...
<zigovr3> restarting klogd fixes it but it's pretty strange
<badawi> j0nr: ... than one* login ...
<badawi> :/
<Gnea> danopia: deep directories tend to push the limits of the terminal, causing corruption
<j0nr> badawi: ok... but what does cntl alt f9 do? i mean it takes me to that logged in session? but why
<Scix> Gnea: /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuid.sh
<danopia> Gnea, no, I mean where I'm in ~/
<Scix> Gnea:* sudo /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuid.sh
<SJr|Work> http://pastebin.com/m5cbc211d
<Gnea> Scix: did you chmod 755 to it?
<SJr|Work> Anyone have any idea why I can't execute that script, in the link directly?
<danopia> Gnea, but I type a command that is longer than hte window, so it goes OVER the existing line
<jonaskoelker> how/where can I configure how gnome runs pulseaudio?
<Gnea> danopia: yeah, that's corruption.
<danopia> Gnea, so how would i be able to use long commands?
<danopia> i can USE htem but editing them is hard
<Gnea> danopia: change your prompt
<mohbana__> how do i control how much history is saved in the command line?
<oro> Hi, all.
<steven1> hi
<Pici> danopia: You can put a backslash and press enter without disrupting the command.
<Scix> Gnea: Hehe, PEBCAK from me x)
<oro> test.....中文
<DEViUS> ok am here offering ma help, you just ask, and ill try and help :)
<Gnea> mohbana__: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/08/15-examples-to-master-linux-command-line-history/
<Gnea> Scix: cheers "_
<Gnea> :)
<badawi> oro: looks like chinese characters
<corinth> How do I disable tooltips on the window list applet on the panel?
<DEViUS> anything hot on the row
<badawi> j0nr: it's when you switch users it gives f9
<oro> Ya, it's chinese.
 * Gnea points DEViUS to corinth 
<D3RGPS31> is there a way to install mac drivers >.>
<angeleyes> i want to add an account to empathy but it tell me to install a backend
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: on a mac? sure.
<DEViUS> corinth: just disable libnotify, thats what i did, but it disables lots of notifications
<D3RGPS31> Gnea: on ubuntu
<oro> I'm Taiwanes and I'm a new gay of IRC
<corinth> DEViUS: Wow, I feel silly. I forgot to google first, lol. I actually found a way to take care of just that one. Thanks, though. :-)
<angeleyes> i want to add an account to empathy but it tell me to install a backend
<DEViUS> corinth: lol np
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: OSX drivers are not compatible with Ubuntu.
<DEViUS> corinth: anyways am here :)
<D3RGPS31> Gnea: D:
<D3RGPS31> thanks though
<baba_b00ie> how do i probe my video card so i know what firmware it is ?
<WinterWeaver> lspci I think is the command
<baba_b00ie> k thanks..
<D3RGPS31> Anyone know how to get absolute positioning for an adesso cybertablet?
<DEViUS> baba_b00ie: i cant rememba the cpecific command for the graphics card but lspci woouud do the job as well
<baba_b00ie> ty yeah i'm looking at manpages to see
<DEViUS> baba_b00ie: this is better                              lspci | grep VGA
<baba_b00ie> DEViUS, dude like ty bunchs
<DEViUS> baba_b00ie: ???
<baba_b00ie> DEViUS, just saying thanks for the exact command.. i was just hitting up the manpages for lspci
<DEViUS> baba_b00ie: oh lol np
<danopia> Gnea, also if I use hte scrollback, sometimes 4-cahractor prefixes from previous commands add htemselves on the prompt for that command
<danopia> i.e. if i hit up and get "sudo vim asdf", sometimes when I hold backspace it only goes up to "sudo" then stops,a nd if I type a command after the first "stuck" part, the command will still work
<Gnea> danopia: i learned long ago that it's better to just keep it simple: \u@\h:\w\$
<danopia> Gnea, i know
<danopia> i'm in !/
<danopia> ~/*
<DEViUS> "a good question is half knowledge"
<danopia> [danopia@danopia ~]$ h
<Gnea> [\u@\h:\w\$]  <-- nice
<Gnea> oops, [\u@\h:\w\]$
<danopia> Gnea,  LONG LONGanopia ~]$ LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG
<danopia> what I got past the edge it wraps to the same line
<Gnea> danopia: that's crazy, what do you get from this command:  echo $PS1
<Pici> danopia: What terminal are you using?
<danopia> pici xfce's terminal w/ bash afaik
<danopia> Gnea, it has color codes, would that be it?
<OmegaNine> Im on a Dell 1505, and when I use the media keys to turn up and down the volume, for some reason its turning the "Recording Volume" up and down, not the output volume down.  The keys looks set right in Gnome Keyboard Short cuts, but...its not.  Anyone know of a fix this for?
<OmegaNine> *a fix for this
<danopia> my prompt is \[\e]0;\w\a\]\[\e[32m\][\[\e[36m\]\u\[\e[33m\]@\[\e[34m\]\h \[\e[33m\]\w\[\e[32m\]]\[\e[1;0m\]$\e[0m
<Gnea> danopia: if they aren't terminated correctly, probably
<DEViUS> danopia: help -> about
<danopia> would it be the colors? :P
<rb2k> t
<danopia> it jsut says temrinal... it's xfce's terminal
<lvlefisto1> what is the command to know what package installed libpthread?
<danopia> afaik my shell is bash
<Nattgew> OmegaNine, try adding the volume applet to the panel and setting it to control the volume you want
<danopia> zsh does not wrap incorrectly, but PS1 won't take any args either such as user/host
<cousteau> does anybody know about VHDL?
<danopia> unles it's different than bash
<bluespuke> hi, i'm looking for a dreamweaver-like application for intrepid/gnome. someone knows any?
<zleap> bluefish
<zleap> nvu
<zleap> text editor
<rjune> nvu is a good HTML editor
<rjune> quanta is nice too
<danopia> i use geany because i use PHP too
<rjune> though quanta is a QT/KDE application
<zleap> i would have suggested vi, but would risk gtting flamed by emacs users
<rjune> emacs?
<DEViUS> lvlefisto1: be more specific, i dont get what you mean
<OmegaNine> Nattgew, I can control the sound just fine threw the software volume applet, but for some reason when I use the vol up/down eyes on the front panel its changing the recording volume
<rjune> isn't that the OS masquerading as  a text editor?
<zleap> yeah
<angeleyes> hi all can some one pls tell me how i can invite some one to view my webcam wit kopete
<scientes> is qos on by default in ubuntu?
<lvlefisto1> i mean, libpthread.so is making pidgin crashh all the time, i wan't to know which package has it so i can install a newer version
<rjune> scientes, qos == quality of service yes?
<ikonia> scientes: it's a set of iptables modules
<DEViUS> bluespuke: are you a begginner or advanced user to "web programing"
<angeleyes> hi all can some one pls tell me how i can invite some one to view my webcam wit kopete
<DEViUS> angeleyes: does your webcam work 1st of all
<DEViUS> angeleyes: did you test its functionality
<psyjoniz> rather vanilla install (8.10) on a bootable USB stick - left and down arrow keys do not repeat.  up and right do along with every other key i have tested.  help please?
<Nattgew> OmegaNine, how about going to your sound preferences and changing the default mixer track?
<angeleyes> yes
<jj_galvez> what user permissions do I need to add file to /var/www for apache to serve them?
<rjune> ikonia, a set of iptables modules? when did that change? last I used it, it was based on tc, which did the actual work
<ActionParsnip> psyjoniz: make sure your keyboard is the correct setting
<RomD> is it possible to remap keyboard keys on the fly? the german keyboard has Y and Z switched, so it would be nice If I could switch them when pressing CTRL (for undo)
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | psyjoniz
<ubottu> psyjoniz: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ikonia> rjune: bad choice of words, it's controlled via the iptables modules in terms of direction, then as you say tc will do the actual shaping
<psyjoniz> ActionParsnip : i just finished doing that before coming here and it didn't seem to help :/
<DEViUS> angeleyes: plz direct your reply to me, now, in the conversation dialog box u will c the option
<psyjoniz> the keys do what they are supposed to they just don't repeat
<rjune> tc can filter as well, but normally, iptables is used to mark the packets as well as mangle them(DSCP, etc)
<scientes> ikonia, so do i have to specify it in iptables or can it just automatically trush qos flags?
<cs-steffan> hi i have already downloaded and installed ubuntu. but i ask for something. how to install msn messenger
<rjune> scientes, no, it's not enabled by default.
<ikonia> rjune: much better explination
<ActionParsnip> psyjoniz: does it work ok in bios (tests the keyboard isnt faulty)
<RomD> cs-steffan,  use pidgin
<rjune> ikonia, is what I do.
<RomD> it can handle msn accounts
<cs-steffan> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> psyjoniz: you could update to make sure its not an old version of some package breaking stuff
<rjune> cs-steffan, or kopete if you're using kubuntu
<psyjoniz> ActionParsnip : i can try in bios but as this is a usb stick i use it on different machines and it acts the same everywhere
<ActionParsnip> psyjoniz: updaetd kernel may help
<DEViUS> angeleyes: in the conversation window there is a frop down menu named "CHAT" u will c the webcam options
<danopia> zleap, vim is awesume
<OmegaNine> Nattgew, Pff, that totally worked, thanks so much
<danopia> don't let emacs lovers kill youforsaying it
<ActionParsnip> psyjoniz: hmm, id just check just so you know the keyboard likes your pc
<krish> can anyone tell me how can I earn good income from my blogs?
<zleap> lol
<DEViUS> angeleyes: in the conversation window there is a Drop down menu named "CHAT" u will c the webcam options (invite and request)
<rjune> krish, step one blog. step two: ??????. step three: profit!
<ActionParsnip> !ot | krish
<ubottu> krish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DEViUS> krish: this isnt an affiliates blablabla
<NotADJ> /m/win 21
<NotADJ> Oops
<cs-steffan> rjune i have ubuntu-8.10
<cs-steffan> so i use pidgin
<ActionParsnip> cs-steffan: you can also use amsn
<krish> hey is anyone interested in contributing ubuntu related articles to my wiki?
<ActionParsnip> cs-steffan: if you only use msn, pidgin supports a wide r\ange of protocols
<mebus> which wiki ?
<rjune> no.
<ActionParsnip> krish: its offtopic here
<cs-steffan> yes i just use msn
<ActionParsnip> cs-steffan: id hit up amsn: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn
<DEViUS> cs-steffan: my advice emesene rocks
<rjune> I believe pidgen will integrate with evolution
<j0nr> badawi: thanks for your help... i am unsure whats going on... but new user accounts don't work.
<DEViUS> cs-steffan: try both aMsn and emesene and see what suits you :D
<DEViUS> cs-steffan: they are both excellant
<digitalvaldosta> I was wondering if anyone knew how to add album art to an mp3 file? I have downloaded some that when played in a program or device that uses them it show it. However some songs don't have it. Particularly my psp is where I would like to have it. Rhthymbox of course downloads them but doesn't make it as part of the file.
<GeneralFailure9> split window 1: window1
<anfy> can anyone identify the processors in this photo? http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/646/1421g413b3n03m83p18bg88jm5.jpg
<Nattgew> digitalvaldosta try using easytag
<dandaman862> digitalvaldosta use easy tag....Free editing program
<DEViUS> digitalvaldosta: use stamp under wine, its an excallant ID3 Tag editor, unless someoone here knows about an OSS-Application (alternative)
<carandraug> digitalvaldosta: I'm not sure but I think you can do it easyTAG
<ActionParsnip> digitalvaldosta: i dont think mp3 supports that, you can do it with something like amarok, but that uses a seperate store for the art, rather than the actual mp3 itself
<CapaH> cat file.txt | awk '{print $1}'   <--- Only prints the VERY first line of the file. Only having this problem on my linux machine, my openbsd machine works correctly. ideas anyone?
<ActionParsnip> digitalvaldosta: with memory based mp3 players and the like, you'd have to check how the art is stored and pander to its needs
<carandraug> DEViUS: easyTAG is a great alternative
<dandaman862> I have done it with Easy tag, works really good, use it with ampache.
<DEViUS> digitalvaldosta: yes yes right use easytag thanks for that
<rjune> anfy, no, the picture is too bad
<anfy> rjune: mk
<CapaH> I want it to return X lines, X being the # of lines in file.txt
<anfy> rjune: I know they are xeons, just not sure what vintage
<ValentineXX> why skype team do not provide skype 3 for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> CapaH: are they at the top or bottom of the file?
<rjune> anfy, is a fine picture, but not enough resolution to really id them
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: ask them
<anfy> rjune: it's off of craigslist, cant get any higher res
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: lol
<CapaH> ActionParsnip, Every line of the file :)
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: they have irc channel?
<digitalvaldosta> Devius, is easytag in the repos?
<psyjoniz> ActionParsnip : works in bios.  and interestingly, it works on the gnome login screen - but once i get in, nada.
<DEViUS> digitalvaldosta: yes it is there
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: dunno, you could email them and ask
<DEViUS> digitalvaldosta: yes it is there                             sudo apt-get install easytag
<digitalvaldosta> ok I will try it out real quick and let y'all know what success I have.
<digitalvaldosta> Thanks everyone
<omeneek> Hi, does anyone know how to change default paths from places menu?
<DEViUS> digitalvaldosta: np
<DEViUS> omeneek: default paths for what plz be more specific
<heret1c> Does anyone use gmobilemedia?
<omeneek> DEViUS: Documents, Music etc - those from places menu
<DEViUS> omeneek: do you want to add a place or change their location
<fosco_> omeneek: you can use ubuntu-tweak to change that
<mastershihochief> I am having an apache2 problem. I just dropped files in /var/www to use for an online game. The moment i play the web base game and it goes to use the image pack, the system slows down to a crawl and wont respond. I can go through localhost and browse all the files no problem, and the system doesnt hang while apache service is running, but whenever i go to the game page, the system hangs and lag really badly
<mastershihochief> http://textsnip.com/b2474f <<< my ps aux
<ActionParsnip> CapaH: well if you wanna see a nmber of lines from a file would they be at the start or end or ni the middle?
<malaka> hello
<omeneek> DEViUS: change location, addin is easy
<mastershihochief> both my cpus are at 100% when my problem occurs, but the processes doesnt show that much cpu usage
<DEViUS> omeneek: emm am not sure, sry
<DEViUS> omeneek: let me search around
<kristian1> can anyone mention a good online port scanner?
<OsamaK> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> kristian1: that doesn't sound like an Ubuntu related question to me
<fosco_> kristian1: i use nmap from command line
<rjune> kristian1, there are nmap based web interfaces
<heret1c> kristian1: wireshark?
<kristian1> LjL : yeah, sorry about that.
<ActionParsnip> kristian1: nmap
<LjL> kristian1: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<DEViUS> heret1c: wireshark isnt a port scanner
<LjL> (did you all miss the "online" part?)
<kristian1> LjL : will do.
<kristian1> thanks everyone else, will try nmap and wireshark\
<rjune> LjL, nope, hence the reason I ponted him to a web based nmap
<DEViUS> kristian1: wireshark isnt a port scanner
<maco> kristian1: wireshark is like a GUI to tcpdump
<heret1c> DEViUS: ah. thought I saw that function in it.
<ActionParsnip> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 608 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<LjL> rjune: right, you were the only one though...
<digitalvaldosta> Devius, easytag was basically what I was asking for. But is there one that is more automatic like Rhythmbox is?
<rjune> LjL, it helps to read the question. :-)
<DEViUS> kristian1: i doubt that
<DEViUS> kristian1: sry wrong person
<lesshaste> is there a graphical traceroute app?
<LjL> lesshaste: yeah, xtraceroute is one
<DEViUS> digitalvaldosta: i doubt
<lesshaste> LjL,
<lesshaste> thanks
<LjL> lesshaste: it also depends what you mean by "graphical" (*geo*graphical or not)
<DEViUS> digitalvaldosta: unless you go foe non-oss app's and am as well (unsure)
<psyjoniz> Does anyone know why left and down arrows would not repeat when held down?  up and right work fine.  left and down do what they are supposed to they just don't repeat.
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: why would you need it, its just gonna put the output in a box, like a terminal
<lesshaste> LjL, geographical but xtraceroute doesn't seem to be htere
<LjL> lesshaste: ah by the way, the package name for xtraceroute is xt
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, a pic would be nice
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: pic of what?
<lesshaste> LjL, ah thanks
<LjL> ActionParsnip: install xt and see
<digitalvaldosta> :S well guess i will look for the creator of the app 'easytag' and suggest it to them. thanks again. (I only do open source. Proprietary is now the coaster for my softdrink)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, of the hops taken
<ActionParsnip> LjL: installing now
<DEViUS> digitalvaldosta: lol
<mastershihochief> lol
 * digitalvaldosta is now leaving.
<LjL> lesshaste: i knew of another one with a possibly cuter interface (and perhaps more update geolocation data), but i honestly can't remember what it was - not something in the repos anyway
<DEViUS> lesshaste: i would say use                   http://visualiptrace.visualware.com/                    online and geo........
<lesshaste> LjL, I am trying xt now.. it doesn't seem to work yet but we shall see
<LjL> lesshaste, the database it uses is old, try a few addresses
<ph0rensic_> Hi All
<ActionParsnip> LjL: this is god slow
<ActionParsnip> LjL: but gui stuf always is
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sluimers> Hi, I just bought a VB8001 mini-itx motherboard and now when I try to get to the login screen the computer crashes, what could cause that?
<Slade605> Hey guys, I am having some issue file sharing a folder on a HD that is NTFS, it's setup in /media/Media/music, and I did sudo chmod 777 music while in that directory, no errors, but it won't let me share it, any suggestions?
<ph0rensic> sluimers: What do you mean it crashes? is it just not going to an x screen??
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: boot to failsafe and check dmesg
<Ace2016_> well my internet connection to the US has been slow
<DEViUS> looool everyone back on
<ph0rensic> Slade605: You ar tryin to share it over the network or what?
<Ace2016_> my god that was a huge net split, my irc app is freezing as i type, the text is scrolling so fast, sure are a lot of users here
<LjL-Simmons> lesshaste: (resending, not sure you got it due to the netsplit) lesshaste: however, it seems to use a separate script for determining an address's location (/usr/share/xtraceroute/xtraceroute-resolve-location.sh), so you might tweak that script to use other GeoIP services
<sluimers> ph0rensic, yes and I also cannot go to any other terminal prompt
<lesshaste> LjL-Simmons, that is very interesting.. so I need to find a good geoip service
<kushalsejwal> hello everybody, I am using hardy, dont want to upgrade to intrepid but want the lastest gnome 2.24. How can I do so?
<Slade605> ph0rensic:  yeah, I want to use it for my laptop
<LjL-Simmons> ActionParsnip: it shouldn't be especially slow, not more than "traceroute" (which is what it uses as a backend, anyway). it will easily be slower than "tracepath" though
<DEViUS> kushalsejwal: just upgrade gnome
<kushalsejwal>  DEViUS: How?
<LjL-Simmons> lesshaste: there are a couple geoip libraries (apt-cache search geoip will give you the ones that are actually called geoip ;) in the repos
<emilien> need help - booted up live cd got to login screen and it asking or password
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, I can dmesg in a terminal prompt
<ph0rensic> sluimers: Have you checked your config files to make sure it is allowing the access?
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: then pipe it into less an have a read
<Gnea> I'm following some directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1850156  and when I `sudo checkinstall make install`, it doesn't work and tries to think that the default install path is /usr/local, but there's no place to set that (the ./configure script doesn't accept the --prefix argument), has anyone else done this or know if the ubuntu-method of making .deb files has changed in the past couple of years?
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, I'm not that linux savvy, what should I look for?
<jannott> Sweet netsplit :)
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: just any sort of errors or warning
<sluimers> ph0rensic, which config files should I look into?
<BwaddArr> are 3 floodbots really necessary? lol
<ph0rensic> Slade605: Did you check the config files?
<ph0rensic> sluimers: sorry i wrote that to the wrong person
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: you could try booting to recovery and repairing xorg.conf to see if its better some
<emilien> need help - booted up live cd got to login screen and it asking for password but iv not even installed yet ... ALT F1 get " loading , please wait"
<ph0rensic> ActionParsnip: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe???
<Gnea> BwaddArr: what's more necessary: 3 flood bots or asking 1000 people to just up and leave? :)
<kristian1> installed ubuntu yesterday. installed it to one hd(80gb), but i cant find the other hd (200gb) via ubuntu. what shall i do?
<Gnea> emilien: what did you try putting in for the password?
<BwaddArr> Gnea, lol I guess so :)
<emilien> Gnea: root - toor ; guest
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: that'll do it. theres an option in the recovery mode for that but if he's got a terminal up then yeah that'll do it
<scotlfs> I have an interesting problem....I created a USB startup disk, but I don't like it and I want to start over, however I have lost access to the portion that was previously assigned...how do I get access back so I can create a new usb startup disk ?
<Gnea> emilien: what about ubuntu, <none>?
 * sluimers boots in recovery
<ActionParsnip> !usb | scotlfs
<ubottu> scotlfs: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<emilien> Gnea: never tried that will do
<scotlfs> actionparsnip, does that address my problem, I didn't think it did
<zap> Hello people! How do I install the package openoffice.org-l10n-ru via the GUI installer?
<slestak> one user on one of my 3-4 intrepid workstations is having focus problems with gnome
<slestak> i have already disabled compiz for the user and deleted ~/.compiz
<ActionParsnip> scotlfs: do you want to create a bootable usb stick?
<slestak> and rebooted.  i can only get focus by selecting titlebar, clicking anywhere else on window will not gain focus
<Gnea> I'm following some directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1850156  and when I `sudo checkinstall make install`, it doesn't work and tries to think that the default install path is /usr/local, but there's no place to set that (the ./configure script doesn't accept the --prefix argument), has anyone else done this or know if the ubuntu-method of making .deb files has changed in the past couple of years?
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, I've rebooted in recovery mode
<scotlfs> actionparsnip: I created one already, problem is I don't like it, and I want to start over...I can't because the portion of the usb drive I used is not inaccessible
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, chosen fix the x server
<scotlfs> s/not/now
<zap> is it possible to see somehow the hidden packages in the GUI installer? There are lots of packages not seen
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, and I am now what I think is supposed to be the login screen
<ActionParsnip> scotlfs: then you can run sudo fdisk -l and format the partition so it it blank, is that what you mean?
<rytmenpinnen> Hey, I have the LBP-810 printer, I've searched the net but couldn't find much am I out of luck so speak? :/
<me1> reconnect
<DEViUS> who cares
<mebus> jep should keep talking about ubuntu
<mebus> there we go
<Ace2016_> this is a parallel #ubuntu where the rules don't apply
<DEViUS> tada
<me1> HA! told ya so
<Ace2016_> damn, now they do
<DEViUS> now this is the real ubuntu
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, but all I see is vertical lines in all the colours of the rainbow
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: you'll need to reboot once you have fixed xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jophish> welcome back one and all
<scotlfs> actionparsnip...Ah I didn't realize it was repartitioned....it doesn't quite display that fact in the properties of the device in nautilus
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, okay
<Ace2016_> wait how did LjL know to connect to the calvino server and get
<DEViUS> haha, ubuntu problems (time to solve yaa)
<ActionParsnip> scotlfs: yeah that'll show you the deal
<me1> okay, split over, time for me to split :D
<DEViUS> god
<Ace2016_> Again Again! one more time!
<mebus> :-P cya
<DEViUS> lool
<mastershihochief> ya
<mastershihochief> XD
<DEViUS> ya CYA LATER World
<DEViUS> gluck with the netsplits:p
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS, please see my private message
<mebus> cya later unknown person
<ActionParsnip> scotlfs: you on the right track now?
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, rebooting in recovery mode again
<Ace2016_> LjL-Simmons: does that mean that the Simmons server is having issues too?
<DEViUS> Jack_Sparrow: k k k lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS, please see my private message
<DEViUS> Jack_Sparrow: -_- ok
<harry_> kubuntu 8.10 my box is snail mode.  How can I speed up my high speed internet??
<phix> hey, I can't seem to get my ATI HD sound card working, it is integrated to my graphics card for use in a DVI->HDMI convertor
<phix> any ideas? what module does it use?
<MTecknology> I still can;t find a drupal 5 ubuntu theme
<MTecknology> not one that actually works right
<harry_> is there a spyware scanner or something out there?
<phix> hi
<phix> hi
<phix> hi
<FloodBot1> phix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> phix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> harry_: are you fully updated?
<Ace2016_> hey we could have flooded, when we had our own parallel #ubuntu
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, my screen simply says "no signal detected" and led of the monitor turns orange
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, where the login screen is supposed to be that is
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: hmm, strange. you could set some very low resolution / refresh settings in xorg.conf manually, just to get a display
<mikeypizano> how do i enable shmconfig on 8.10?
<uself> hi everyone
<|{urse> hi there
<mikeypizano> hello
<archman> hi
<ActionParsnip> mikeypizano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<ActionParsnip> mikeypizano: http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/enable-shmconfig-for-synaptics-touchpad-on-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-810/
 * Gnea figures it out on his own.
<mikeypizano> my xorg config doesnt have anything for mouse
<ph0rensic> Anyone know if there is a channel for the asus aspire one? my friend is having some issues in ubuntu with the wireless card ??
<mikeypizano> ActionParsnip, do u know why my brightness setting doesnt hold after sleep?
<slestak> one user on one of my 3-4 intrepid workstations is having focus problems with gnome
<lexvegas> I have an odd problem. My laptop will connect to a network, get an IP address, a DNS address, all the information to connect to a network, the notification area says that i am connected, but i have to ab abnormally close (within 10 feet) to connect to the internet.
<lexvegas> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> mikeypizano: ive not used it. its a PITA
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip I pastebined a generic vesa mode xorg change...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/83158/
<lexvegas> *be abnormally close
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip I know you didnt have a prob.. just as a ref
<cockneysean> Hi, can anyone help me with getting ops on brand new ircd install?
<n8tuser> lexvegas-> you mean you go beyond 10 feet and you can not detect the signal of your AP? is this bluetooth?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: ty man, sluimers grab this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83158/
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lexvegas> no, wifi
<n8tuser> lexvegas-> bluetooth is also wireless :P
<cockneysean> Hi, can anyone help me with getting ops status on brand new ircd install?
<lexvegas> i was able to connect perfectly when i was running windows, but now i can't connect properly
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: try a different driver
<lexvegas> how do you do that?
<Gnea> cockneysean: you'll need to read the documentation that came with your ircd
<lexvegas> is there a tutorial that you know of?
<cockneysean> thats not what i asked is it?
<n8tuser> lexvegas-> are you using a usb dongle fo ryou wifi?
<n8tuser> lexvegas-> are you using a usb dongle for your wifi?
<lexvegas> no, internal card
<Gnea> cockneysean: how is it ubuntu-related?
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: run lspci or lsusb depending on how it connects and websearch how to configure it
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: are you fully updated?
<lexvegas> ok
<Unknown0BC> Hello, how do I take asking of password away when ubuntu comes out of suspend ?
<cockneysean> because its ubuntu ircd?
<Unknown0BC> No I mean out of hibernate.
<lexvegas> yes, and thanks
<n8tuser> lexvegas-> which chip does your wifi have?
<lexvegas> ill just google for a tutorial
<Gnea> cockneysean: how would I know that? which ircd did you install, exactly?
<cockneysean> the one from synaptic package manager
<harry_> there is no update button on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ircd
<ubottu> Package ircd does not exist in intrepid
<lexvegas> RTL8187b
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: what is the lspci output line for the device?
<harry_> i founf it
<Gnea> !ask | cockneysean
<ubottu> cockneysean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ircd
<ubottu> Found: dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, inspircd, inspircd-dbg, ircd-hybrid (and 7 others)
<occy> are there any disk check tools, that come with the Ubuntu disk (live CD) that allow you to check your windows drive to make sure that nothing is wrong with it?  I want to dualboot, but... I think there is something wrong with my windows setup.
<occy> I can boot the live CD just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> cockneysean Did you add any repos in order to be able to apt-get ircd?
<mastershihochief> occy: did u try windows recovery disk?
<cockneysean> The question is, once I have installed ircd on my ubuntu 8.04 setup, it is running fine, but I am not an op on my own server. If someone could tell me what I need to configure to be op/admin on my server that would be great. tia
<Jack_Sparrow> cockneysean And... Did you add any repos in order to be able to apt-get ircd?
<kristian1> can someone please tell me the #ubuntu channel for discussion on other things than ubuntu again?
<cockneysean> no
<occy> mastershihochief: I tried to start up the Windows install cd, to re-install windows and it errors out while trying to load it.
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: the RTL8187b driver in the kernel is expremental, i dont know why the hell they added the driver to the kernel when its dont works and officially unfinished. thats from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965946
<Unknown0BC> Can one take the asking of password away when coming out of suspend ?
<LjL-Calvino> kristian1: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Unknown0BC> out of hibernate*
<spud1> kristian1: it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<mastershihochief> occy: which version of windows?
<occy> mastershihochief: XP
<lexvegas> thanks
<nintendork32> !fr | DANDS
<ubottu> DANDS: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lexvegas> i guess ill just be happy with what i have
<occy> mastershihochief: I think it's NTFS
<kristian1> LjL-Calvino & spud1 : thanks! :)
<Gnea> cockneysean: first of all, you've failed to mention exactly which ircd you installed. second, did it come with a /usr/share/doc/<something>-ircd/  directory? *USUALLY* there is a README or something in there that explains how to administer your ircd.
<mastershihochief> occy: did u hit r at the welcome screen, when u put your xp disc in? This will put you into recovery mode and allow you to start command prompt and do chkdsk /r
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6276929
<occy> mastershihochief: ahh
<lexvegas> thanks
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<cockneysean> a support channel telling you to RTFM? wtf
<Guest20095> the system is up to date.. only a compiz update... My internet is snail slow... how can I fix it????????
<mastershihochief> occy: if you dont hit r before the xp installer starts, it will error out
<|{urse> cockney you want us to read it for you?
<|{urse> o
<|{urse> lol
<ope_> hey guys.  im getting a wierd flicker when i play video and compiz is turned on
<regeya> lol
<rogan> www.blogpirate.org
<heret1c> what if there is no fm to read?
<ComputerCarl> anyone here using drbd?
<regeya> whoa, didn't I see you in #fedora ComputerCarl? :->
<ActionParsnip> ope_: head to #compiz
<ComputerCarl> ive had it w/ fc
<Guest20095> I have a new box and the internet is really slow... must be all the porn...  How can I fix it to speed it up???
<ComputerCarl> wait, why were u in there too?
<|{urse> ope_ hey _ope
<|{urse> http://library.gnome.org/users/gstreamer-properties/stable/
<heret1c> gmobilemedia being a case in point.
<ComputerCarl> guest, tried washing the hd w/ some warm soap?
<|{urse> type gstreamer-properties in the term
<|{urse> ^^
<regeya> ComputerCarl:  yes, because I'd switched my main machine to fc10 bc I've had it w/intrepid
<PATX> Did anyone here help make http://paste.ubuntu.com????
<monkeyfart> on Ubuntu here also
<ActionParsnip> regeya: stick with hardy then, its got 4 years or so in it still
<regeya> as I said, computercarl, if you have problems with NetworkManager, at least with fc10 ubuntu-desktop doesn't REQUIRE it
<Guest20095> hahaha   washing hands didnt work...  anything I can try with the box???
<ActionParsnip> ComputerCarl: how much free space do you have?
<regeya> ActionParsnip: um...no.  Sorry for the OT rant...it's funny b/c we had crossed paths in two channels, switching from one to the other b/c we've "had it." :->
<afallenhope|work> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<DasEi> Guest20095:first try a speed test from live to check if it's the box or the net
<PATX> Did anyone here help make http://paste.ubuntu.com ????
<Guest20095> where
<|{urse> PATX why
<|{urse> ?
<ActionParsnip> regeya: well there are many linux distributions, ubuntu isnt for everyone
<rjune> I thought ubuntu was linux for humans
<kristian1> when i installed ubuntu, i installed it fully to one hdd, but once im in ubuntu i cant find the second hdd. can someone help me with this?
<n8tuser> what is this "we've" had it with intrepid?
<regeya> (I still use Ubuntu and think Intrepid's fine for some things but I had...erm, needs...and ActionParsnip, fyi, fc10 means "Fedora Core 10" :->)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PATX> |{urse: I want to see how they made it....
<slestak> how can i tell apt to permamnetly remove a package.  i removed evolution and tracker, and apt continues to want to reinstall it
<DasEi> PATX: what shall this empty paste be ?
<ActionParsnip> regeya: i know, it a fork from redhat
<DefunctProcess> can anyone suggest a good resource for building custom kernel with drivers built in?
<Guest20095> DasEi  where would I go to do a speed test:
<rw_> hi, I just installed xfce and thunar won't automount my drives. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> regeya: i didnt like it myself. im a big fan of gentoo and mandriva
<spud1> kristian1: priv msg me if want to chat without the chan noise
<|{urse> o yeah it is pretty cool huh PATX
<|{urse> no i dont know
<DasEi> Guest20095:google is your friend, speedmeter or sth
<Guest20095> thx
<PATX> DasEi: what do you mean??? i am trying to find out HOW they made... you see i am trying to make one and like ubuntus design
<IamGod> hello my children
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > PATX
<ubottu> PATX, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rw_: add lines in /etc/fstab
<ComputerCarl> sorry, i was afk... i was asking about drbd, someone asked how much free space... well, fc10 is installed, and soon to be wiped, so lots of free space... 4tb
<DasEi> PATX:you want to set up a pastebin - server ?
<slestak> how can i tell apt to permamnetly remove a package.  i removed evolution and tracker, and apt continues to want to reinstall it
<rw_> ok
<mikeypizano> i tried that link, it wont work still
<rww> slestak: paste the output you get where apt "wants to reinstall it" to pastebin
<hwilde> how can I monitor my net bandwidth usage from command line ?
<hwilde> how can I monitor my net bandwidth usage from command line ?'
<rww> !pastebin | slestak
<ubottu> slestak: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<|{urse> PATX just press ctrl + u and look at the source
<ActionParsnip> slestak: if its a dependancy of another app, it will be needed
<vengfulsquirrel> How can I figure out the dependency tree from the console? Ie. matplotlib is trying to install X I think
<eseven73> hwilde: iftop
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde Please dont repeat.. you know better
<ActionParsnip> slestak: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<hwilde> jesus christ I hit up arrow once
<eseven73> 'sudo apt-get install iftop'  hwilde
<slestak> rww, it appear is the uppdate manager as a recommended update.
<ComputerCarl> something something someone and your mom
<PATX> |{urse: i did buts that is only the html part i need the part on how they paste it
<IamGod> Hello my children.
<slestak> ActionParsnip: i will try that.  thx
<hwilde> like the chat room was pristine before I repeated myself one line extra
<mikeypizano> ActionParsnip, i cant get that link to work
<rww> slestak: try ActionParsnip's advice :)
<ActionParsnip> mikeypizano: which?
<macjason0607> how would i use du to find how much room i have on an externa ?
<ComputerCarl> sorry, i was afk... i was asking about drbd, someone asked how much free space... well, fc10 is installed, and soon to be wiped, so lots of free space... 4tb
<cmv583> Hi there, i need some help.
<Pici> hwilde: You could use vnstat see http://bobbo.me.uk/?p=231
<mikeypizano> the one where u add the file to some .dfi thing
<ActionParsnip> macjason0607: i'd suggest df -h
<macjason0607> yea
<macjason0607> thanks
<ComputerCarl> so no one in here uses drbd?
<schone> hi all
<schone> I just installed the 8.04 server edition of ubuntu, during the setup it asked my http proxy config, where does this config get stored?
<ComputerCarl> can someone do an apt get list and tell me what ver of drbd is listed?
<ActionParsnip> mikeypizano: what was your issue, itll jog my memory
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow,  stop kicking me you are not being proportionally responsive to a one line repeat
<|{urse> hwilde are you arguing with a bot?
<Mythril> I've installed sql-ledger package, now how do I use it?
<mikeypizano> cant get touchpad to work on 8.10 becuase it needs shmconfig
<ActionParsnip> !info drbd
<ubottu> Package drbd does not exist in intrepid
<rww> hwilde: discuss operator actions in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde You not only repeated, you swore, you were ot and you continued after repeating.. read the rules.. thanks
<IamGod> Hello my children.
<ActionParsnip> hi IamGod
<IamGod> I smile on ye
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, you over reacted so chill out.
<IamGod> For the evil satan
<IamGod> known as microsoft
<ActionParsnip> ComputerCarl: its not a package
<vengfulsquirrel> ComputerCarl: drbd0.7-utils drbd8-utils   ???
<IamGod> has tempted many
<nbeebo> is there cad equalivent for ubuntu/linux?
<mikeypizano> pwned!
<slestak> rww: ActionParsnip: i think the problem was i had evolution-plugins and some other packages with unmet dependencies
<afallenhope|work> heh
<LjL> !equivalents > nbeebo    (nbeebo, see the private message from ubottu)
<rww> slestak: sounds like it, yeah
<ActionParsnip> slestak: yeah, autoremove will get rid of orphaned deps
<ComputerCarl> actionparsnip, esplain, its in the kernel
<malcom2073> Hey, I'm running 8.10, I have a couple extra hard drives in this machine. how can I make them auto-mount on startup?
<slestak> can i do a dry run to see what else it will remove
<rww> !fstab | malcom2073: put them in your fstab
<slestak> im paranoid I'll see python or gcc go out the door too :)
<ubottu> malcom2073: put them in your fstab: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<malcom2073> Gotcha, thanks rww
<ActionParsnip> malcom2073: add entrys to /etc/fstab
<Censer> hello to all...
<ActionParsnip> hi Censer
<NeT_DeMoN> richo1
<rww> slestak: if you issue those commands ActionParsnip gave you, they'll prompt you with a list of package to be removed before they remove anything
<Jack_Sparrow> malcom2073 mounting is usually automatic, but windows drives can get locked by a bad umount (even from windows) and need to be force mounted
<slestak> k, tyvm guys
<NeT_DeMoN> what the hell
<malcom2073> Jack_Sparrow, : these are NTFS drives, but even on a regular reboot, ubuntu isnt remounting them
<malcom2073> I'
<Jack_Sparrow> !force
<malcom2073> I'll just add them to the fstab file
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force
<mastershihochief> i had a similar problem
<nbeebo> how do i set xchat to use firefox on links?
<nbeebo> #cad
<Jack_Sparrow> malcom2073 sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<nbeebo> !cad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<tlex> Quick question, everytime i logout, or reboot, numlock gets turned off. does anyone know how to fix this?   PS it is set to on in my bios
<keres_> every time i try to move a file/folder in /home/keres/games/ it always says permission denied.
<LjL> !fishing | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<keres_> why is this?
<Censer> I've got just a simple question(perhaps noob question): Why can't i join #ubuntu-de?
<LjL> nbeebo: how about you look at my !equivalents link, or for that matter you "apt-cache search cad | grep CAD"
<keres_> every time i try to move a file/folder in /home/keres/games/ it always says permission denied.
<keres_> why is this?
<rww> keres_: probably that directory isn't owned by you. Try sudo chown -R keres:keres /home/keres/games/
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > keres_
<ubottu> keres_, please see my private message
<macjason0607> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83168/ < -- will this work ?
<n8tuser> keres_-> have you done any tutorials yet on file ownership in linux?
<malcom2073> Jack_Sparrow: And that will auto-remount them on reboot?
<jolter> Censer: /j ubuntu-de
<nbeebo> ljl, yeah did so, trying to join a #cad channel to ask for the most simple 3d software to design a room...
<ActionParsnip> keres_: try sudo chown -R <your user name> /home/<your user name>
<rww> keres_: explanation: sudo makes the command run with administrator privilages, chown CHanges OWNer, -R does it for all directories in the place you specify, keres:keres is the user:group to change it to
<Jack_Sparrow> malcom2073 It will clear a lock.. which SHOULD let them automount
<Setebos> I don't know if this is the proper place to ask but can anyone here help me stream a mp4 to my friend?
<hwilde> are the feisty repos down?   Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/iftop/iftop_0.17-3_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<Jack_Sparrow> keres_ Is that your user /home or another user on your pc
<Censer> jolter: it says "You are banned from that channel"
<Censer> xD
<malcom2073> Being as I will be rebooting into windows on a regular basis, would adding them to the fstab file auto-clear them if they're locked and make sure they're mounted?
<rww> hwilde: feisty is EOL and got removed from the archives. Use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<jolter> Censer: well :D that explains why you cant join :D
<natsukao> how can i mount GNU/linux on a pen usb from 1 gb with ext3 ?
<keres_> thank you
<rww> !usb | natsukao
<ubottu> natsukao: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Censer> jolter: Yes. Its just - I never was was ther before...
<tlex> Quick question, every time i log out, or reboot, numlock gets turned off. does anyone know how to fix this?   PS it is set to on in my bios
<spud1> ah the joys of banning
<|{urse> tlex you can set that in your bios
<Demios> hello, I'm having a problem with my cdrom drive, first, it seems like it attempts to mount cds twice. The second time, giving me an error stating that I don't have permission at it's read only or something. I also cannot seem to burn cds
<tlex> it is set to be on in my bios
<cmv583> can anyone help me? all compiz settings are enable, still no cube?
<Demios> brasero tells me every blank cd I put in has 0 bytes available
<|{urse> thats odd tlex, lemme google that
<tlex> thanks
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: have you ran: compiz --replace & 2>/dev/null
<|{urse> whats your mobo model?
<cmv583> ActionParsnip: no not yet
<jolter> Censer: ok well then you might as well stay here :)
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: thats why then
<JohnE> hey, I haven't installed ubuntu in a while, but last time I did, it was a pain that the install disk was a cdrom, and I had to download a lot of files after that
<nbeebo> whats the most easy-to-use cad-like program? cant find anything good on linux, or does someone know any good channel to ask that?
<ActionParsnip> JohnE: windows is identical
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<JohnE> what does that mean ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> JohnE: the cd has the latest files at the time but updates will then need installing
<|{urse> tlex try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Censer> jolter: right... its just that i cant explain my problem very well...
<tlex> ok thanks
<JohnE> ok, but opensuse has a 4GB dvd full of rpms
<|{urse> ^^ lemme know if it worked
<JohnE> why can't I get a large version of ubuntu?
<cmv583> ActionParsnip: not sure what happened. u want result? will that help
<Mythril> I've installed sql-ledger package, now how do I use it?
<JohnE> for that matter, can I just locally host a 20GB repository or something, so I can do local installs faster?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnE yes, easy to do
<DasEi>  macjason0607:diskfree
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: well you arent running compiz until you run that command, you can configure all you want but if its not running, the settings dont do anything
<rww> JohnE: which version of Ubuntu do you want a DVD for? Intrepid?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnE it is around 6 dvd's
<|{urse> yes JohnE or you can look into using partimage over the network
<JohnE> this all sounds good
<|{urse> kind of like a ghostcast server
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnE the inrepid dvd inclueds the repo "Main"
<|{urse> if you are familiar with that
<JohnE> I'm not too familiar with ubuntu, I come from opensuse
<JohnE> i have a centos server locally, and some laptops I want to put hardy and intrepid on
<cmv583> ActionParsnip:  thanx, still no cube?
<ActionParsnip> JohnE: i'd use the system as is til you get comfy with it, then start getting deeper
<nbeebo> whats the most easy-to-use cad-like program? cant find anything good on linux, or does someone know any good channel to ask that?
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, you're a smart guy, do you have any suggestions for an online resource that will explain in newb friendly terms how to compile a custom kernel with built-in drivers?
<JohnE> can I start some download to the centos server, and then use partimage scp from the centos server?
<ph0rensic> nbeebo: Did you think if cad works on wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess nope
<rww> JohnE: Intrepid DVDs are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/ . Hardy DVDs are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/ . Either way, you're going to end up downloading a bunch of updates, so a local repository might be a smarter idea.
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: are you using ctrl+alt+ mouse 1?
<JohnE> yeah, I think a repository mirror sounds smarter
<malcom2073> Ok another question: Anyone know of a good place to get ATI video card drivers for ubuntu? both the manufacturer 'fglrx' drivers and drivers that come with ubuntu have issues with visual effects so I have to turn them off (which isnt fun). Are there any others?
<JohnE> I have a TB on my server
<|{urse> JohnE ive never used centos but im sure you can compile partimage and write a small script for it
<|{urse> very easy
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: make sure you have 4 viewpors in your settings too
<nbeebo> ph0rensic, theres lots of cad programs on linux
<nbeebo> how to open links with firefox on xchat? cant find it in the settings
<cmv583> ActionParsnip:  not sure what u mean?
<DasEi> nbeebo: go back ot , I' ll look now
<malcom2073> nbeebo: Perhaps make firefox your "default" browser?
<balau> nbeebo, ctrl+click on the link
<sav1o> hi, how does the package manager deals with different compilation flags? I mean, for example, if I want to run 'directfb' compile with '--enable-sdl', or even if I want to have '--enable-debug', how can I procede?
<nbeebo> dasei, sorry i dont understand, malcom2073 i think i do, havent installed any other browser on ubuntu desktop, balau ok good to know thanks
<malcom2073> nbeebo: in firefox, edit -> preferences, advanced tab, at the bottom "Check Now" I think will let you set it as default if it's no
<malcom2073> Just a thought heh
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: ok in ccsm, go to general options
<nbeebo> malcom2073 thanks, it was
<malcom2073> well then I'm out of ideas atm :( sorry heh
<msivanich> is the regular driver module for ATI cards ati?
<nbeebo> malcom2073 ;_; no problem lol
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: and set horizontal size under the desktop size tab to 3 or 4
<rww> msivanich: depends on your card. some use ati, some use radeon, some use radeonhd, if i remember correctly
<DasEi> nbeebo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83173/
<msivanich> rww: radion hd 2600
<B3z3rk3r> hey rww nice to see you back
<malcom2073> rww:  Are there any others places to get ATI drives besides the ones that come with ubuntu, and the "proprietary" drives you can get from ati?
<malcom2073> like third party drives
<malcom2073> drivers*
<nxmehta> is there a way to print out the list of flags used to compile the ubuntu kernel?
<ActionParsnip> malcom2073: you could try envyng-gtk
<malcom2073> k I'll give that a try, neither the ubuntu or ati drivers work :-/
<rww> malcom2073: the only places I'd recommend getting ATI drivers is from the repos. Try the ones I listed above, or fglrx (which is also in the repos).
<nbeebo> dasei, thanks alot ill try all of that
<cmv583> ActionParsnip:  no cube just cylinder
<rww> malcom2073, msivanich: but lots of other people know more than me about ati drivers. I just use radeon and put up with it :)
<mastershihochief> im having an apache 2 problem making my entire system stop responding, can some one please help me?
<scotlfs> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<malcom2073> Heh hear hear putting up with it
<Sweetandy> What's the plan for Ubuntu and OOo3?
<ActionParsnip> cmv583: yeah i got that. i think its funny. not sure, least you got it working some, i'd ask in #compiz
<n8tuser2> mastershihochief-> can you get to a console  ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Sweetandy> I don't see it in Jaunty even
<solus> hi, i'm using the broadcom sta drivers with 8.10 and it was working fine a few days ago but lately I can't connect wirelessly
<DasEi> nbeebo: xchat opens the default browser of your sys, unles you not cópy the url manually, so got to set your default browser
<solus> i have wpa on the router
<B3z3rk3r> Sweetandy: we should be seeing it in the next RC
<malcom2073> envyng-qt is the only one avail, apparently they don't have a gtk version out yet? O_o
<nDuff> mastershihochief, that's a lot of vagueness. Could you give more detail? How do you know it's an Apache problem?
<rww> Sweetandy: Officially? It's not going to be in intrepid (except maybe in backports). It will be in jaunty.
<mastershihochief> ya
<|{urse> oh yeah i forgot to ask what i came here for.. are there any other compositing wm's besides xcompmgr that i can use with openbox?
<ActionParsnip> malcom2073: try tab completing after envyng
<malcom2073> Yeah I did ActionParsnip, I got it saying "is envyng-qt installed?" when I typed envyng-gtk
<malcom2073> lol
<msivanich> rww: yeah i dont need any special effects just trying to set up a 2 video card setup 1-nvidia 1-ati card.  Trying to set up my xorg.conf file hoping to have seperate x sessions
<malcom2073> I can live with qt though
<rww> oh hey, the OO3 PPA is back up :)
<solus> do any of you have broadcom wireless cards and are using wpa?
<mastershihochief> n8tuser: yes i can ctrl+alt+f1
<cmv583> ActionParsnip: thanx. new to ubuntu how do i go to #compiz?
<solus> and intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv  /j #Channelname
<truebosko> Hi there. My USB printer was working fine but all of a sudden it stopped working after trying to print something else. It's detected in my Printers, and print jobs are sent to the queue but it just hangs at "processing"
<ActionParsnip> malcom2073: you could try qt, you will install qt libs but if you dont mind the bloat go for it, it might be too bad
<malcom2073> Jack_Sparrow: /join #channelname   the RFC dosent not specify that alias must be defined :P
<|{urse> /join
<malcom2073> ActionParsnip: I write in qt, so I already have the libs :P
<truebosko> running /etc/init.d/cups status returns: cupsd is running .. so I'm at a loss at what could be wrong. any tiops?
<Jack_Sparrow> malcom2073 What?
<mastershihochief> nduff: whenever i go to sites where i am loading images from my localhost my system stops
<ActionParsnip> malcom2073: then: sudo apt-get install envyng-qt && gksudo envyng-qt
<nbeebo> DasEi, firefox were default, and i tried xdg-open 'http://www.google.com' and it opened in firefox, so i guess ill live with ctrl+click.. well thanks alot for ur help! :D
<lesshaste> how do I update from hardy to intrepid?
<malcom2073> Yeah I got it, running now
<rww> !upgrade | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lesshaste> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste You must go through gutsy to do it
<graft> yo what is the gnome pdf viewer called?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: i'd suggest the server method via cli
<Aggro> I have LTSP server and I would like to use old laptop as LTSP client. Problem is the PCMCIA network adapter, which is not recogniced by Etherboot boot disk. Netboot might be one option, but I failed to understand how it is used. Can anyone help?
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, no :)
<malcom2073> The only ATI driver it shows, I have and is enabled apparently
<B3z3rk3r> lesshaste: you can just use the built in update manger from Ubuntu
<DasEi> nbeebo: keep the nights long :D
<|{urse> any other compositing wm's besides xcompmgr that i can use with openbox?
<ActionParsnip> graft: gpdf or xpdf
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, g, h, i
<malcom2073> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry I was nitpicking, :P
<nbeebo> dasei, :D
<rww> lesshaste: I think Jack_Sparrow had a brain fart ;)
<cmv583> Jacksparrow: where do i enter that?
<mastershihochief> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> yep..
<lesshaste> rww,  no problem :0
<lesshaste> :)
<nbeebo> anyone know the name of the program that splits the terminal in half?
<graft> ActionParsnip: nope, it's something else... the "Document Viewer" thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583 right on this line
<rww> nbeebo: screen
<|{urse> nbeebo terminator
<evilgnome> terminator?
<|{urse> oh yeah
<malcom2073> ok, so apparently I already have the envyng driver, and it has problems too
<nDuff> mastershihochief, ...interesting. Other connectivity to localhost works? Have you checked for a fork bomb in a CGI or similar maliciousness?
<ActionParsnip> graft: i'd use xpdf personally, its nice and light. do you mean ghostview
<graft> ActionParsnip: no, it's definitely a gnome app
<|{urse> fork bomb makes sense nDuff, i was gonna say thatr]
<Sweetandy> kk thanks
<ActionParsnip> graft: then thats all i got, maybe someone else can help
<mastershihochief> nDuff, i have only used linux for 8 days now i dont know what that is XD. I just installed it yesterday so i could use graphics packs on a web based game
<nDuff> mastershihochief, It might be interesting to have htop already running (and apache at a very low priority) while you trigger the problem
<mastershihochief> how do i do that
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, at really low resolution I can a very twisted login screen, vertical black lines and colours all wrong
<graft> anyone? the GNOME pdf viewer, what's it called?
<evilgnome> evince
<evilgnome> graft: it's evince
<malcom2073> So, nobody else knows of any other ATI drivers than the open source repo ones, and the ATI proprietary ones?
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, at really low resolution I can a see very twisted login screen, vertical black lines and colours all wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> graft I used kpdf as the default seemed slower to me
<nbeebo> rww, nope not it, |{urse and evilgnome, thanks, ill recommend it to the mate who asked for it
<graft> evilgnome: ah thankee
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: are the gfx onboard or is it a card?
<malcom2073> It's a card
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, onboard
<malcom2073> oh
<malcom2073> not asking me
<nDuff> mastershihochief, that's a bit more involved than I can walk a complete noob through right now, unfortunately -- I'm at work, and so need to be getting at least some level of productivity.
<malcom2073> lol sorry
<FloodBot1> malcom2073: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graft> Jack_Sparrow: you still using 3.5.9/10?
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: can you boot to livecd ok?
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: think you are out of luck m8, not so many ppl working on them likethe nvidia ones.
<malcom2073> Yeah, I knew I should've switched to nvidia before buying this $500 pos :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> graft which app?
<|{urse> malcom2073, did you try envy like suggested?>
<malcom2073> Kurse: yes
<graft> Jack_Sparrow: kpdf... or do you mean okular?
<bjm101> ok je suis la
<|{urse> oh what exactly are you needing to do?
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, nope, don't have a cd/dvd-writer
<graft> Jack_Sparrow: starting up kde libs stuff is always slow on my lappy from gnome...
<rww> !fr | bjm101
<ubottu> bjm101: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<truebosko> When dealing with printers for my device URL, what should it point to roughly? Right now it says usb://Lexmark 1200 Series but something tells me this is incorrect.
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: do you have the cd you installed with?
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: yeah, in future nvidia is the way to go.. they simply ahve better support for their products
<malcom2073> I'm trying to figure out why I can't use the "Extra" visual effects without all 3d windows going borked
<Jack_Sparrow> graft It wasnt slow to come up, just lagged while flipping pages
<|{urse> yeah nvidia is great(er)
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: what card do u have?
<malcom2073> X1950 Crossfire
<bjm101> voila ma carte audio est "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller"
<|{urse> malcolm what model of ati?
<malcom2073> ^^ Radeon X1950 Crossfire edition
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, I installed ubuntu via a usb-stick, why?
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: hmm...
<|{urse> i can paste u my xorg.conf im using that card with the restricted driver
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: have u tried the forums?
<evilgnome> does anyone know why with the latest updates, emerald no longer provides a /usr/bin/emerald executable? I have emerald installed (and reinstalled), but according to dpkg -L it only added documentation...
<aboucher> what is a good vm for ubuntu hardy
<|{urse> did wonders
<rww> !vm | aboucher
<ubottu> aboucher: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: can you boot to recovery console aqnd run lspci | grep -i vga
<rww> !fr > bjm101
<ubottu> bjm101, please see my private message
<evilgnome> aboucher: virtualbox is my recommendation
<malcom2073> Windows drivers have even always been a bit flaky, so I really shouldn't be shocked that linux drivers are too :-/. I'm really not concerned enough with it to use the forums, I can just use no visual effects when I want to run anything 3d
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: it will tell yuo the vga card, maybe you can set it up in cli then boot to gui
<aboucher> !Virtual Box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Virtual Box
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | aboucher
<ubottu> aboucher: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<aboucher> !VirtualBox
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> aboucher: they dont have spaces
<rww> !info virtualbox-ose hardy
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: true, but would u rather ahve wobbly windows?  :P
<malcom2073> I kinda would :P. I mean come on, I have this powerful computer, and in linux I'm just plain not using the power :(
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, VGA compatible controller: VIA ttechnologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
<rww> malcom2073: go run BOINC or Folding@Home or something if you need to be using all your power :P
<malcom2073> Lol
<graft> malcom2073: the radeon drivers are just borked
<ohcrapitsgone> Ok problem.... I had vista installed on my computer and just installed Ubuntu but grub never found my Vista install and I can only get to linux. What menu entry for grub do I use to boot vista?
<malcom2073> graft: yeah, ATI is borked in general
<graft> malcom2073: i assume you tried fglrx?
<malcom2073> Yep
<Mythril> why does firefox use non-default programs to open files I have downloaded?
<rww> Mythril: Edit > Preferences > Applications from Firefox
<graft> malcom2073: well, i got a new dell desktop, and it works perfectly there, but my laptop has always been flaky... just never bothered to fix the driver for the older, obscure chips
<`paul> would rm -rf /  delete my whole filesystem? just curious....?
<malcom2073> graft: What video card do you have in your desktop?
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Jack_Sparrow> 'paul yes it would
 * malcom2073 waits patiently for |{urse :P
<rww> `paul: yes, it would, and it's a very wise idea to not mention that command in channel
<Mythril> rww: I have everything in there set to 'Always Ask'
<`paul> ooops my bad sorry
<malcom2073> |{urse lemme know when it's done, you have some kind of flood control on that
<Mythril> rww: besides that is how firefox plays embedded content, as far as I am aware
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, thanks
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: im seeing lots of black screen issues from the X1950
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: your not getting that right?
<rww> Mythril: If that doesn't help, I'm not sure how to help you. I just remember that preference tab helped me when stuff was opening in the wrong application.
<malcom2073> B3z3rk3r: Right. I'm getting 3d being borked (polygons flying all over the place, really weird), and 2d is overlaying over the entire desktop flashing at its regular framerate, but being overwritten by a window. Very epileptic seizure like.
<Nick_Meister> hello guys how can i free up the alt key in kde to use inside of blender?
<Nick_Meister> its like it has been reserved by the system or something
<aboucher> how do install virtual box
<|{urse> malcom2073, there u go
<ompaul> Nick_Meister, ask in #kubuntu they might know more
<|{urse> i pasted the important bits
<|{urse> when you have you xorg.conf run gstreamer-properties and set the noxv option uder the video tab
<|{urse> its the only way i can get my x1950 working
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | Nick_Meister
<graft> malcom2073: actually, it looks like i have an onboard intel chip, never mind
<ubottu> Nick_Meister: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<truebosko> Anyone ever had the issue with "Printer port busy" that's the error I get whenever I try to print anything, but my queue is empty (until I print that page, then it just sits in queue)
<malcom2073> |{urse: alright I'll give that a try, thanks
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: wow.. thats pretty crazy sounding. Havent come across anything like that on th forums yet
<rww> aboucher: install package "virtualbox-ose" from Synaptic or from the terminal: "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose"
<mastershihochief> i went and did a ps aux when my problem was occuring
<mastershihochief> root      5724 15.9  3.7  90252 77144 tty7     SLs+ Dec08 237:38 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<graft> malcom2073: but i've definitely had ATI chips that worked fine before
<|{urse> ^^ good luck that card is a mess
<klync> is SATA 300 something different than standard SATA support? wondering what to look for to figure out if my computer can support it
<mastershihochief> the problem occurs when that process goes to 100
<malcom2073> B3z3rk3r: I've seen the polygon problem before in older games when you have a REALLY outdated video card, but never in anything modern.
<soreau> evilgnome: What executable are you looking for?
<evilgnome> /usr/bin/emerald
<malcom2073> |{urse pasted me some xorg.conf file stuff, it could be mine is just plain set wrong
<malcom2073> ima try taht
<tobias__> jo joo
<malcom2073> any way to restart X without logging out/shutting down all my running programs?
<B3z3rk3r> malcom2073: Gl man
<tobias__> das geht doch maL qarnich
<tobias__> oha
<rww> !de | tobias__
<ubottu> tobias__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soreau> evilgnome: I wont be able to help you in here if you don't use my nick
<vladtsepesh1984> sorry gyus...i have followed the guide to sync my smartphone on ubuntu....all warks fine and i successfully made a syncronization with evolution with evo2sync but in evolution i dont have no contacts....why????
<evilgnome> soreau: sorry. /usr/bin/emerald. but also /usr/bin/emerald-theme-manager is gone, too
<Jack_Sparrow> afk... someone at the door
<rww> malcom2073: no, unfortunately :(
<malcom2073> That is plain unfortunate, and come to think of it odd.
<malcom2073> I know if you boot without x, you can start/stop it without logging out
<scotlfs> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<malcom2073> I guess X is pre-login?
<ActionParsnip> evilgnome: sudo ap-get --reinstall install emerald
<Demios> gaaah
<eseven73> rww even if he ran it in screen?
 * Demios pulls out his hair
<rww> malcom2073: X11 is usually started in Ubuntu from GDM, which is pre-login, yes.
<rww> malcom2073: the least-invasive method is Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Gnea> Demios: ?
<rww> malcom2073: and that still closes all running GUI programs
<evilgnome> ActionParsnip: thanks, I've tried reinstalling
<rww> eseven73: what?
<soreau> evilgnome: and since you're getting help in another channel, I can't help you
<aboucher> does anyone know how i can help by testing jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> evilgnome: still not there?
<rww> aboucher: Jaunty discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1, not here, thanks
<Demios> Gnea: my dvd rw drive is kicking my ass
<Demios> it wont let me burn anything
<malcom2073> Oh, I guess that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> evilgnome: whats the output of: which emerald
<aboucher> ok
<malcom2073> Most gui programs probably arent programmed to run without an x server :P
<eseven73> rww: if malcom2073 were to run his programs in the screen app, and restart x, would they still be running?
<Demios> keeps telling me the available space is 0 bytes in brasero and any other app i use
<Gnea> Demios: what about k3b?
<ActionParsnip> Demios: have you tried a few different burning apps? have you tried setting burning speed lower
<evilgnome> ActionParsnip: still not, but aptitude has uninstalled libemeraldengine0. which emerald gives no output
<Demios> ActionParsnip: some apps wont even let me burn because "there is no room"
<rww> eseven73: "screen app" as in the "screen" command in Terminal? Yes if they're command-line, no if they're GUI apps (which is what he's talking about).
<eternaljoy> my DVD player worked, but now it doesn't.  What can I do? thanks.
<Gnea> Demios: that makes no sense - no room where?
<rww> eseven73: I think that's the case, anyway. I don't feel like restarting X11 to find out.
<eternaljoy> lepke: hello
<Demios> on the blank cdrs
<ActionParsnip> Demios: can you give the exact error please
<Don> i know you guys are busy , but can i ask a question
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: any ideas pls?
<rww> !ask | Don
<ubottu> Don: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> eternaljoy: using vlc ?
<eseven73> rww yeah i havent tested that theory either and i too dont feel like restart x to find out :)
<malcom2073> Well im about to have to restart X
<malcom2073> so how do I test this? :P
<eternaljoy> DasEi: Ubuntu doesnt recognise the DVD at all
<malcom2073> Or can you not do it on already running programs?
<B3z3rk3r> Ctrl+Alt+backspace malcom2073
<scotlfs> ActionParsnip: although the USB guides didn't specifically address my issue, they helped me figure out what to do to fix my problem. I am now creating a new USB installation. Thanks very much for your help
<malcom2073> k, if I get booted, we all know why :P
<Don> is there a recovery disc that will check if you are missing any basic packages in your ubuntu 8.10 setup
<malcom2073> brb
<eseven73> malcom2073: you could do 'screen htop' or something and restart x,
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: after mounting cd rom and cd there, no files by ls-cmd ?
<rww> eseven73: htop is command line, so it should get saved.
<eternaljoy> DasEi: how I mount it?
<ActionParsnip> scotlfs: glad you reached the right path. np man :D
<malcom2073> k I got another app running
<malcom2073> here goes
<eseven73> i know
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: open a terminal
<Don> who me
<eseven73> kinda offtopic but someone earlier asked about networking monitoring, i found a cool app for that called iptraf, its in the repos too :)
<ActionParsnip> !info iptraf
<King_Of_Worms> this is the right place to ask for help on how to do things in Ubuntu??
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-6 (intrepid), package size 161 kB, installed size 744 kB
<rww> King_Of_Worms: yes
<Nick_Meister> how do i get rid of alt+left drag feature?
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: yep
<King_Of_Worms> cool
<malcom2073> Nope, it closed the screen app I opened
<ActionParsnip> Nick_Meister: i think its an x thing. not sure, its dead handy
<eseven73> malcom2073: type 'screen -ls'
<rww> malcom2073: issue "screen -r" in a terminal
<King_Of_Worms> I was hoping someone could help me figure out how to bind a folder to another location on boot
<Nick_Meister> ActionParsnip, i need to either get rid of it or change it to something else
<Don> is there a repair disk for ubuntu 8.10?
<King_Of_Worms> i tried the suggestion i found on the forums, but it didn't work :(
<Gnea> Don: have you tried making a usb startup disk?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: sudo mkdir /mnt/cd
<eseven73> malcom2073: do what rww said, he's got easier ways of doing things, i do things the hard way
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: you can use a symlink, it appears as a folder but will magically transport you to the other folder you link to if you click it
<Don> only access i have is thru the terminal
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: only one cd drive ?
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: is taht what you mean?
<malcom2073> rww: oh very cool
<eseven73> malcom2073: is it running?
<Don> i guess i must have removed files that let me get the usb interface and keybd working under the windows like interface
<malcom2073> eseven73: negative, I havent restarted X yet again lol
<ActionParsnip> Nick_Meister: not sure dude
<King_Of_Worms> ActionParsnip, i think so, how do I create a symlink?
<eseven73> ah
<Don> only had the linux for 2 weeks, new at it
<malcom2073> And this whole mess didn't fix my problem :(. For instance: The visualization in rhythm-box it flickers all the time, especially when it's behind another window it flickers in front, and when I drag the window with extra effects on, the visualization stays in place and keeps flickering
<Gnea> Don: do you have any important data residing on your ubuntu install?
<King_Of_Worms> mount --bind is the command I use to do it manually, but i want it to happen automatically at boot time
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: ln -s /path/to/folder/to/be/linked /location/of/link/linkname
<malcom2073> screen -r says "no screen to resume"
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  ?
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: obviosly change the names of the folders etc
<think_linux> hello evryone, i got a problem with my synaptic, it wont let access it. here is the info http://paste.ubuntu.com/83184/    thanks for help
<malcom2073> Oh this screen command looks very cool. Looks like I should ssh -x into this box remotely and bring desktop windows over?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: yes only 1 DVD
<eternaljoy> DasEi: I type  sudo mkdir /mnt/cd ?
<eseven73> screen rocks
<rafting> I'm really tired at this. I can't get my wireless card to work. Should I have to reconfigure my modem and router? The network is detected but I can't authenticate, I'm positive I'm giving the correct authentification-password.
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  yes, then : umount /dev/scd0
<eternaljoy> ok brtb
<rww> think_linux: open a terminal and issue "sudo apt-get update". If you get errors from that, put them in pastebin and link it here. If not, try Synaptic again.
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  yes, then : sudo umount /dev/scd0                 ,sorry
<ActionParsnip> rafting: yu could try ndiswrapper + xp32 or xp64 driver
<think_linux> rww: ok 1 sec
<eternaljoy> DasEi: umount: /dev/scd0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<sav1o> hi, how does the package manager deals with different compilation flags? I mean, for example, if I want to run 'directfb' compile with '--enable-sdl', or even if I want to have '--enable-debug', how can I procede?
<rww> sav1o: it doesn't. The package manager doesn't compile, it downloads binary packages.
<eternaljoy> DasEi: when I type   sudo umount /dev/scd0 it says: umount: /dev/scd0: not mounted
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  k,     sudo mount -t iso9660  /dev/scd0   /mnt/cd
<ultra_violet> hey guys
<TheTetsu> hi
<jrib> sav1o: get the source package, edit debian/rules, rebuild the package
<King_Of_Worms> ActionParsnip, will I have to run that command after everytime I reboot, or is it permanent?
<TheTetsu> my ubuntu I do not longer see the desktop and restart when I am starting as the dos mode of windows that do?
<ActionParsnip> sav1o: if the packaged app doesnt use the flags you want you must recompile yourself
<eternaljoy> DasEi: mount: No medium found
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: its permanent
<ultra_violet> does someone have troble running bin files in 8.04?
<King_Of_Worms> cool
<King_Of_Worms> Thanks :)
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: drive empty ??
<jrib> ultra_violet: can you be more vague?
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: if you are making a link outside your home folder you must use sudo
<eternaljoy> DasEi: yes shall I put something in it? :P
<rww> ultra_violet: is the .bin file an installer you downloaded from somewhere?
<think_linux> rww: here is it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/83186/
<ActionParsnip> ultra_violet: try chmod a+x <bin file name>
<LjL> jrib: you weren't so sarcastic once upon a time :)
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: eerm, your cd/dvd maybe
<King_Of_Worms> ok, :) thanks again
<ActionParsnip> ultra_violet: then run it with ./<bin file name>
<rww> ActionParsnip: okay, no errors. Is Synaptic still broken, or is it now working?
<Gnea> Don: your best bet, if you can, is to reinstall and try again - if you have a thumbdrive, you can make a usb startup disk with the System->Administration menu in order to help bail you out of this type of situation - if you have any files yet to be backed up, you should be able to get them out of your ~/Desktop or wherever they are onto a thumbdrive
<rww> think_linux: : okay, no errors. Is Synaptic still broken, or is it now working?
<SwiftIRC919> help with ubuntu
<rww> ActionParsnip: sorry, nick confusion :)
<SwiftIRC919> private convo with someone please?
<Perogies> hey folks, a nvidia driver error caused my computer to freeze, causing me to have to reboot holding down the power button. on boot up, it displayed the word "Grub" and I couldnt go any farther
<sav1o> ActionParsnip: that's bad.
<Gnea> Don: please keep the chatter to the channel, it will make it easier for others to help you
<think_linux> rww: let me try
<ActionParsnip> rww: i do that loads np man
<DasEi> !ask | SwiftIRC919
<ubottu> SwiftIRC919: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SwiftIRC919> !ask
<ultra_violet> i cant run bin files, nor in graphoc mode (it doesnt have any application), nor in terminal (command not found), neither with "sh" (Syntax error: "(" unexpected)
<Gnea> !pm | SwiftIRC919
<eseven73> LjL: power will do that to a person :P
<ubottu> SwiftIRC919: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ActionParsnip> sav1o: what is?
<SwiftIRC919> !pm
<eternaljoy> DasEi: Ok I put a DVD in the drive, do I now type: sudo mount -t iso9660  /dev/scd0   /mnt/cd ?
<SwiftIRC919> ??
<ultra_violet> i have the correct permissions and i tried several bin files
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: yes
<Pici> SwiftIRC919: Read what ubottu told you
<sav1o> ActionParsnip: not having a package manager able to deal with flags, like gentoo's emerge does
<Gnea> `olly: read what ubottu told you.
<ActionParsnip> ultra_violet: you need to make it executable
<eternaljoy> DasEi: it still says: mount: No medium found
<nintendork32> i have been wondering this for a while now but why do i get files with ~ at the end?
<`olly> ok
<`olly> right...
<eternaljoy> DasEi: what now?
<ultra_violet> ActionParsnip I did
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: do you use vlc-player ?
<ActionParsnip> sav1o: gentoo is way more advanced than ubuntu, ubuntu is made easier for linux virgins
<eternaljoy> DasEi: yes
<think_linux> rww: lol well it works now....thanks a lot!!!! but how come??
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: is a video dvd in the drive ?
<ultra_violet> ActionParsnip "chmod +x" right?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: yes a dvd movie
<`olly> I am using Ubuntu on a laptop, ive dont the load error on the hard drive and it seems that its not that thats the problem, pidgin wont connect and will close, no firefox history, and media player closes randomly?? help please?
<ActionParsnip> ultra_violet: what messages do you get when you run it? yes thats right
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: start vlc         ...
<eternaljoy> DasEi: it used to play on its own, but now it doesnt.  about 3 days ago it stopped
<rww> think_linux: apt-get update downloads a list of packages from the Ubuntu servers. At some point, one of those lists got broken on your computer, and doing apt-get update fixed it :)
<jrib> ultra_violet: can you give more details... what exactly are you doing?  Give an example on pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ultra_violet: you need to cd to the folder then use ./<bin file>
<ActionParsnip> ultra_violet: the ./ is imortant
<Don> my problem started when ubuntu was running slow, so i thought i would get rid of some of those i did not need, but after that , i had no usb mouse or keyboard control once it rebooted, can only get into terminal mode - and since im new, dont know the commands etc to back up my system , besides , i need to reinstall the usb and keybd drivers to get into the windows like interface
<eternaljoy> DasEi: Playback failure: DVDRead could not open the disk "/dev/scd0".
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: media > open medium > scd0
<think_linux> rww: haha sweet...thanks again...keep up with the good work, apreciate that
<vladtsepesh1984> anyone can tell me how to sync 2WAY from PPC to evol and from evo to PPC with synce and opensync?????
<malcom2073> Nope, that didn't fix it either
<tim> hi all
<rww> think_linux: you're welcome :) glad I could help!
<Captcha> AHH
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: (terminal:) sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Captcha> well im new here
<eternaljoy> DasEi: I dont see any OPEN MEDIUM in the VLC Media menu
<nintendork32> i have been wondering this for a while now but why do i get files with ~ at the end?
<tim> new user here
<Captcha> Hi!
<methodmarvel> new user tim
<Gnea> Don: that's why i asked if you had any important files on your system (email, documents, pictures, movies, etc) because the best way to fix it is to reinstall
<tim> how ,s
<think_linux> rww: i'll prob come back again for some other stuff...linux drives me crzyyyyyy
<`olly> I am using Ubuntu on a laptop, ive dont the load error on the hard drive and it seems that its not that thats the problem, pidgin wont connect and will close, no firefox history, and media player closes randomly when playing music.
<eternaljoy> DasEi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  DONE
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: lspci | pastebinit
<Captcha> :|
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: lspci | pastebinit
<B3z3rk3r> tim: hey
<tim> anyone open things up
<rww> Hi Captcha!
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: url ?
<Captcha> there is a lot of people here
<eternaljoy> DasEi: brb
<rww> Captcha: yeah, it's a busy channel :)
<Gnea> `olly: "ive dont the load error on the hard drive" <-- what does that mean?
<`olly> one sec
<ActionParsnip> tim: how do you mean?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: it says: http://pastebin.com/f40ef4273
<Don> i do have files so that is last option
<Captcha> HOLY CR-
<Captcha> UGH
<Gnea> !caps | Captcha
<ubottu> Captcha: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tim> man i cant open any programs like games quake so forth
<Hix-2> does anyone know if compiz will run on a lappy with an intel 945 for the video?
<Melik> yo
<Captcha> sorry
<`olly> Ubuntu hard drive Load Cycle overkill bug
<Don> i prob can install ubuntu 8.10 on my windows based hard drive , then copy files over from this drive
<eternaljoy> DasEi: when I typed: lspci | pastebinit  it says: http://pastebin.com/f40ef4273
<ultra_violet> ok, guys, sorry for taking so long
<ActionParsnip> tim: search for loki installer, theres an installer for quake to make it native, other games can run via wine
<ultra_violet> i had to dowload some files to try out
<B3z3rk3r> Hix-2 yeah, should be plenty
<tim> ok lol   thank you much
<Captcha> jeez
<tim> ok
<Hix-2> bez3rk3r: thanks
<tim>    wine
<Gnea> !cedega | tim
<ubottu> tim: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ultra_violet> sudo chmod 755 PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<B3z3rk3r> Hix-2: your welcome
<ultra_violet> in the right folder
<rww> Captcha: do you have a problem with Ubuntu that you need help with? If so, go ahead and type it out and if anyone knows how to fix it, they'll let you know. If not, #ubuntu-offtopic may be more to your tastes :)
<tim> ok thank you
<`olly> I am using Ubuntu on a laptop, Ubuntu hard drive Load Cycle overkill bug ive check and i dont have, pidgin wont connect and will close, no firefox history, and media player closes randomly when playing music.
<eternaljoy> DasEi: I think when I did a update and the kernel was upgraded, the DVD drive stopped working.  any fix?
<ultra_violet> PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Gnea> `olly: open a terminal and tail -f /var/log/syslog  and see if any errors happen when that happens
<Captcha> wwwwweeeeeeeeeee
<`olly> kk
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Captcha> :|
<ultra_violet> without sh
<Gnea> Captcha: do you have a question?
<Captcha> no
<rafting> ActionParship: im using windows vista
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:url again ? (lspci doesn't list cd rom)
<eternaljoy> DasEi: can I paste the results in PM?
<ultra_violet> PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin: command not found
<Gnea> Captcha: then please keep your chatter down so that people with real problems can be helped.
<ultra_violet> thats what i got
<B3z3rk3r> rafting: why rafting? why?   :P
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:why ? just give the url
<tim> man this is life saver , just found this thing , been on 3 months    coool
<eternaljoy> DasEi: it didnt give an URL
<aboucher> anyone know a good text editor
<eternaljoy> DasEi: see your PM windows
<rafting> I'm really tired at this. I can't get my wireless card to work. Should I have to reconfigure my modem and router? The network is detected but I can't authenticate, I'm positive I'm giving the correct authentification-password. I am using Windows Vista(32 bit OS) and Ubuntu 8.10. realTek wireless card.
<`olly> gnea: www.pastebin.ca/128114
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<eternaljoy> DasEi: Error no arguments specified!
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: sudo lshw > pastebinit
<eternaljoy> DasEi: same thing.
<roger_> aboucher what text format you wanting to edit
<aboucher> html and javascript
<King_Of_Worms> ActionParsnip, the command worked, but I accidentally used the wrong path, is there anyway I can undo it? :(
<eternaljoy> sudo lshw > pastebinit   gave NO results at all
<roger_> use screemer
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: sudo lshw > lsh.txt && pastebinit lsh.txt && rm lsh.txt
<rww> aboucher: the text editor that comes with GNOME is pretty good: gedit, or Accessories > Text Editor. For command line, look at nano, vi, and emacs.
<roger_> sceem is html editor
<ActionParsnip> tim: cedega is paid for software, wine is free
<tim> unlug lug back in lol
<rww> !editor | aboucher: a more full list:
<ubottu> aboucher: a more full list:: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ActionParsnip> rafting: try ndiswrapper
<`olly> gnea: www.pastebin.ca/128114
<eternaljoy> DasEi: shall I trry:  sudo lshw | pastebinit
<roger_> gphpedit is good for html also
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: use rm to delete the link then recreate
<mariansan1986> finaly
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: I gave you above, nor ? yes,please
<mariansan1986> hello everyone
<maxsoftAlt> tyuty
<LoRez> bluetooth range based screen locker?
<tim> hi
<B3z3rk3r> im out
<eternaljoy> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f2eb60f03
<B3z3rk3r> later all
<Captcha> ...
<Gnea> `olly: Sorry, an error has occurred. Reason: That is an invalid ID, or the post has expired.
<King_Of_Worms> ActionParsnip, will that remove an of the files or just the link?
<`olly> one sec
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: only the link
<eternaljoy> DasEi: sudo lshw > lsh.txt && pastebinit lsh.txt && rm lsh.txt  worked.....  http://pastebin.com/f2eb60f03
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: so rom is found,   next : pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<`olly> GNEA: http://pastebin.com/m1110cdf6
<`olly> try a different paste bin :D
<mariansan1986> can someone help me with a small problem with ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: what?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<eternaljoy> DasEi: I type: pastebinit /var/log/syslog ?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  yes
<eternaljoy> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f40b2aaab
<ActionParsnip> !anybody | mariansan1986
<Gnea> `olly: are you able to install the pastebinit program?
<ubottu> mariansan1986: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<`olly> sure
<`olly> how i do it ??
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: strange, no errors, too
<Gnea> `olly: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eternaljoy> DasEi: so what I do now?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc && sudo apt-get install vlc
<sadam> udev appears to be auto-mounting removable media as root.root.  any thoughts on fixing it?
<King_Of_Worms> awesome :) Thanks again ActionParsnip
<eternaljoy> DasEi: ok
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: you have now learned about symlinks
<jrib> sadam: what filesystem?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: try again starting vlc, open media > scd0
<King_Of_Worms> Hooray for Learning :)
<SwiftIRC298> gnea
<sadam> jrib: vfat
<ActionParsnip> King_Of_Worms: you'll learn more later :)
<jrib> sadam: what ubuntu version?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: where in VLC do I tell it to open " scd0 ?
<sadam> 8.10
<Gnea> ``olly: did you figure it out?
<``olly> how do i install the pastebinit program
<almark> Hello, where can I get a menu.lst for grub in Ubuntu 8.10, I opted to install Ubuntu without a bootloader because I wanted to use Gentoo's grub loader, what do I need to do?
<rww> ``olly: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<``olly> cheers
<jrib> sadam: that doesn't happen by default.  Can you think of any changes you have made to cause that?
<Gnea> ``olly: in a terminal type this:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: first tab in the top, open medium
<mariansan1986> ok so i couldn't boot from the cd and i used the help me boot from the cd. I then installed ubuntu but it deosn't boot it only starts as the live cd
<eternaljoy> DasEi: DVDRead could not open the disk "/dev/scd0"
<``olly> installing....
<``olly> done
<``olly> now what gnea?
<sadam> jrib: it's happened since I upgraded to ibex from hardy.  I can't even find where in the udev rules the permissions are set
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: whats the output of: file /dev/scd0
<eternaljoy> DasEi: same error :(
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: there's sth in the out from lshw: it says status=nodisc
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: brb
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: /dev/scd0: block special
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: you said you put a written dvd in ?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: yes, and it used to work
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip & DasEi any more ideas pls?
<almark> When I installed Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't use the grub that comes with it. So I have no menu.lst and dont' know how to set one up I want to append Ubuntu onto, my existing Gentoo menu.lst
<eternaljoy> DasEi: it used to appear on the desktop when I inserted a DVD
<eternaljoy> is there a way to install Ubuntu 8.10 with inode 128 and not inode 256?  Maybe I need to reinstall
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: looks like the switch of the cd for signaling disk in is broken, yould you try if you can boot from that drive (live cd ?) to exclude a mechanical failure ?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: yes it works booting from it
<eternaljoy> DasEi: tried that
<ActionParsnip> !grub | almark
<ubottu> almark: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eternaljoy> DasEi: something in Ubuntu broke
<``olly> gnea?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: since the kernel upgrade
<jrib> sadam: see what happens with a fresh new user
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<eternaljoy> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f7240fd8d
<onetinsoldier> hi all. would anyone like a little snowy christmas with santa's sleigh in your x windows? i have fixed up the Makefile for the very old xsnow program if you want it! won't work with all window managers tho. won't work with kde nor xfce and i'll bet not in compiz either. xsnow be very old but it's still a great X amusement for this time of year!
<sadam> jrib: should switching to the guest user via FUSA be sufficient?
<jrib> sadam: sure
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: sudo mount -a
<almark> :ubottu I have grub installed already in this disk, I want to use my Gentoo grub that is already installed, but I don't know what to add in the menu.lst to load ubuntu, there are all kinds of things to load in Ubuntu in the boot dir, I need an example file, do you know where I could view a default Ubuntu grub menu.lst on the web for Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: cd
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: cd /media/dcrom0
<eternaljoy> DasEi: what?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  ls
<eternaljoy> DasEi: what I type fiorst? :P
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  cmd after cmd
<eternaljoy> DasEi: im confused... i typed  sudo mount -a  now what?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: cd
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: cd /media/dcrom0
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  ls
<ActionParsnip> almark: that guide will help you identify the disk for grub and yuo can add an entry
<DasEi> files there ?
<scotlfs> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eternaljoy> DasEi:bash: cd: /media/dcrom0: No such file or directory
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  damn, cdrom0
<hackwins> DasEi:cd /dev/cdrom0
<DasEi> why<
<DasEi> yes
<eternaljoy> DasEi: i may need to reinstall ubuntu :(
<ActionParsnip> hackwins: you can't cd to block devices like that, they must be mounted, then the mountpoint is used to enter it
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  did you cd to /media/cdrom0 ?
<Gnea> `olly: dmesg | pastebinit
<eternaljoy> DasEi: yes, it said:  cd: /media/dcrom0: No such file or directory
<hackwins> ok
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:  cdrom0, not dcrom0
<eternaljoy> DasEi: I typed: cd to /media/cdrom0
<almostdvs> commands to 1. list all installed kernels  2. remove any of the kernels
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: cd  /media/cdrom0
<eternaljoy> DasEi: bash: cd: to: No such file or directory
<graft> eternaljoy: ls /media
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<eternaljoy> DasEi: theres a white arrow on the cdrom folder
<Orios> hello
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: its been done
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: then sudo mount -a
<sadam> jrib: same result
<Orios> does anyone know mych about ubuntu and nvidia drivers?
<haroldp> I can't seem to get a wireless connection.  where can I look for troubleshooting info?
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/cdrom0': File exists
<diego``> gn8 zamm
<vladtsepesh1984>  i'm having problem syncing 2way with synce and opensync....i can only sync from evol to ppc with evo2sync....how should i do???????please help me
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: ok well thats a good thing
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<jrib> sadam: pastebin the output of 'mount' and 'ls -ld /mount/point'
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: sudo mount -a
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: cd
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: cd  /media/cdrom0
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: ls
<kattollikisd> ﻿Hi I have a problem with my internet connection, the firefox say that the network is not found, but I talk already with the company of my internet... they told me that the connection is good with the computer but there is a host or a post that is block, how can I fix this? or Unblock this?
<DasEi> files?
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: ok I typed: sudo mount -a
<eternaljoy> * aneqrs has quit ()
<vladtsepesh1984> problema nell'uso di synce e opensync....riesco a sincronizzare i contatti solo da evol al ppc e non dal ppc ad evol...comep osso fare????? vi supplico aiutatemi
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: after sudo mount -a  now what?
<Orios> no?
<georgy_28> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<almark> thanks :ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: cd /media/cdrom0 && ls -a
<eternaljoy> DasEi: ls is empty
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: I typed: cd /media/cdrom0 && ls -a
<ingo86> hi all, is there someone that could give me an advice about a good dvb-t and analogue tv tuner card that works out of the box with ubuntu and mythtv?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: mount | pastebinit
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: empty directory
<eternaljoy> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f3c92fa84
<fallore> My firefox window is giving me a lot of trouble. When I open it is is maximized full screen (an on top of the top and bottom panel) and missing the title bar containing the minimize, maximize and close buttons. All methods of resizing it (Alt + Shift, Alt + Click, etc) that I've tried thus far have failed. Can anyone help me restore my FF back to normal?
<sadam> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1281173
<DasEi>  eternaljoy: cd not mounted
<eternaljoy> DasEi: ok, so now what?
<jrib> sadam: I meant the actual mount point, looks like it is /media/disk
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<eternaljoy> DasEi: done, now?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:change noauto to aouto in the cdrom line
<eternaljoy> ok brb
<scotlfs> fallore: try pressing F11
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:* auto
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:SAVE fstab
<eternaljoy> DasEi: done
<eternaljoy> saved
<_cb> After upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 am having some problems and am thinking about doing a clean install.
<_cb> I only care about being able to restore evolution settings and mail. What is the best way to do that?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: now?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> sadam: are you running gnome?
<almostdvs> command to remove old kernel?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:then do a reboot
<sadam> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1281176, yes I'm running gnome
<eternaljoy> DasEi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  = done
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:then do a reboot
<eternaljoy> DasEi: ok rebooting brb
<DasEi> ..
<jrib> sadam: gconftool-2 -g /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options
<sadam> jrib: No value set for `/system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options'
<ibtissem> i need help
<ActionParsnip> sup ibtissem
<ibtissem> im new on ubuntu so i have some issues to adapt
<jrib> sadam: is this on the guest?
<vladtsepesh1984> pleeeeeeeeese help me....i cant sync ppc to evol but only evol to ppc with synce and opensync....help me!!
<Funes> .
<sadam> no, my user, let me check the guest
<heret1c> Does anyone use gmobilemedia?
<Orios> does anyone know much about ubuntu and nvidia cards?
<ibtissem> i  install video codecs before installin audio codecs , thats why when i run a ong
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: its strange, eternaljoy can't watch dvd nomore, syslog= fine, but lshw with dvd in says status=nodisc, but he says he can boot from drive (no faulty rom-switch then)... strange
<ibtissem> song** i dont have voice
<ibtissem> Excuse my english
<nnull> guys im trying to get my 64meg tnt ultra pro working on my TV, im using the nvidia legacy drivers, but whenever i try use the card on my tv, once it boots into login screen the screen is morphed and theres no mouse, and max is 60hertz.. any help?
<haroldp> I'm not seeing any errors when i set up my wifi, but pings to the router IP return "no route to host"
<almark> Does Ubuntu create menu.lst automatically, I didn't install Ubuntu bootloader so I don't have the ubuntu menu.lst All I want is the Ubuntu menu.lst, So I know what to type in my Gentoo one.
<albert_fish> hi imhaving problems installing grub while on a live cd,the standered directions are not working .
<Orios> everytime i install the restricted drivers for my 3d card, i have to reboot but i only get a blank screen
<heret1c> I have a permissions issue w. gmobimemedia which I cannot resolve.
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: could try running it as sudo, just to test
<eternaljoy> DasEi: imback.  still doesnt read the DVD :(  any other ideas?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: the dvd-rom ddin't mount
<sadam> jrib: it doesn't exist there either
<kattollikisd> ﻿Hi I have a problem with my internet connection, the firefox say that the network is not found, but I talk already with the company of my internet... they told me that the connection is good with the computer but there is a host or a post that is block, how can I fix this? or Unblock this?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:mount | pastebinit
<rafting> ActionParship: ndiswrapper doesnt work for vista drivers i think?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f1c9e7cd2
<jrib> sadam: weird.  Here I have it set to: [shortname=mixed,utf8,umask=077,exec,flush,uid=]
<almark> Is there anyway to keep ubuntu from overwriting my gentoo grub  loader? That is what this is all about, I don't want it to overwrite my Gentoo grub MBR.
<eternaljoy> DasEi: it doesnt look like its mounted does it?
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:nope
<nDuff> almark, why not? Just add a menu option to your new ubuntu grub.conf to have it load your gentoo grub.conf
<eternaljoy> DasEi: but fstab says: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,auto,exec,utf8 0
<nDuff> almark, ...or go in and switch it to work the other way 'round after the install is done.
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:muharr
<eternaljoy> DasEi: reinstall Ubuntu is only answer u think? :(
<nDuff> almark, ...heck, set up each of the grub.conf files to have a menu item to load the other OS's one, then it doesn't matter which one is default.
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: try: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<heret1c> the whole permissions/groups system in ubuntu is not userfriendly - on a single-user system, it's a form of mawkish auntyness to deny the user access to his own bloody mobile!!!
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: that command says: mount: No medium found
<onetinsoldier> almark: you could just edit the menu.lst file in your gentoo system
<\slash> what do u guys recommend for torrent dls?
<almark> :nDuff I have installed Ubuntu, but I didn't install the ubuntu grubloader, I just wanted to used Gentoos but if its this much trouble man I'll just install over it with Ubuntu grub loader
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:it all seems like the switch inside the cdrom isn't recocnized properly, but you can in this (new) state boot a cd ??
<vladtsepesh1984> somebody can help me using synce???
<agoole> I did sudo apt-get remove firefox, but its still there, how do I remove it and reset all settings ?
<KevinJohnson> \slash, I use Transmisson (sudo apt-get install transmission)
<sadam> jrib: setting that key didn't help
<eternaljoy> DasEi: (new) state boot a cd ??
<Octoroks> i got a newb question :)
<\slash> awesome i'll try it kevin
<jrib> sadam: you unmounted and unplugged your key and plugged it back in?
<\slash> thanks
<eternaljoy> agoole: mozilla-firefox ?
<ninulkin> здесь русско язычные есть?
<Ratchet--> ok so
<almark> :onetinsoldier that is what I want to do, but don't know what to type Ubuntu is different then Gentoo I dont know what ot type in menu.lst I need exacts.
<eternaljoy> ninulkin: :P
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:did you try a boot since this prob occurred ?
<JohnRobert> #category5.tv , mark shuttleworth live on category5 technology tv (in half an hour) if anyone's interested.
<agoole> eternaljoy: haha, i'm stupid,
<Ratchet--> I need to know if you can resize/delete partitions
<Ratchet--> after installed
<Octoroks> How do you add and remove workspaces?
<nDuff> almark, as I was saying, you can tell the Ubuntu grub to load the Grub grub's configuration file, so all the Gentoo items will be in its menu, (and visa-versa), so I'm not sure why it matters which bootloader is actually current.
<eternaljoy> DasEi: boot?  i just rebooted yes
<eternaljoy> agoole: :P
<Ratchet--> Octoroks: Right click and properties
<sadam> jrib: I just fixed some trouble I was having with nautilus drawing the background properly by finding an undocumented gconf key and setting it.  Is there a way to reinitialize my gconf store?
<JohnRobert> sorry, #category5
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:boot cd
<nDuff> Ratchet--, it's possible, yes; easier when booted from CD.
<eternaljoy> agoole: you are not stupid
<JohnRobert> #category5 , mark shuttleworth live on category5 technology tv (in half an hour) if anyone's interested.
<JohnRobert> :D
<jesus_loves_you> Ratchet--: yeah you can resize/delete with the livecd and gparted.
<Octoroks> ratchet--, thank you
<almark> :nDuff I can't get into Ubuntu my menu.lst doens't know where it is.
<sadam> jrib: yes
<agoole> eternaljoy: argh, says its not installed ?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: u want me to try to boot a CD?
<kattollikisd> ﻿Hi I have a problem with my internet connection, the firefox say that the network is not found, but I talk already with the company of my internet... they told me that the connection is good with the computer but there is a host or a post that is block, how can I fix this? or Unblock this?
<agoole> eternaljoy: but I can still open it
<jesus_loves_you> !fixgrub | almark
<ubottu> almark: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> Octoroks: right click in the worspace preview thingy and go from there
<Ratchet--> Even after installed?
<eternaljoy> agoole: use Synaptic and search for firefox and remove?
<agoole> eternaljoy: firefox is really buggy, so I can just to do a clean install...
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:yes, to make sure it's not a mechanical drive failure
<nnull> guys im trying to get my 64meg tnt ultra pro working on my TV, im using the nvidia legacy drivers, but whenever i try use the card on my tv, once it boots into login screen the screen is morphed and theres no mouse, and max is 60hertz.. any help?
<jesus_loves_you> kattollikisd: can you ping your router
<eternaljoy> DasEi: ok ill try thanks.
<eternaljoy> bbl
<almark> I have read that ulr thanks ubottu, but didnt tell me the answer.
<jesus_loves_you> agoole: you can remove and reinstall firefox with   sudo apt-get remove--purge firefox && apt-get install firefox
<nDuff> almark, so add a menu option to the menu.lst that *is* loaded that does "config (hd1,0)/grub/menu.lst", adjusted to point to the other one
<jrib> sadam: you could recursively unset all your gconf keys, or just mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.backup and logout and back in
<eternaljoy> DasEi: btw , if I need to reinstall Ubuntu 8;10, how I install it using inode 128 instead of inode 256?
<Ratchet--> nDuff: jesus_loves_you Even after I installed Ubuntu already?
<DasEi> almark: see:
<DasEi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nDuff> Ratchet--, yes.
<onetinsoldier> almark: it's ok that the tow are different. i did this same type of thing recently. have a linux on one drive, went and purchased another drive and installed linux on it. i did not want the grub that was already installed in my mbr to be overwritten. so i just edited my menu.lst file to add the new linux installation
<Ratchet--> nDuff: I pop the CD in, then what?
<onetinsoldier> two*
<nDuff> Ratchet--, see parted, gparted, and friends.
<eternaljoy> how can I install 8.10 using inode 128 instead of inode 256?
<agoole> jesus_loves_you: is there a space ? remove --purge or can I just use purge ? like sudo apt-get purge firefox ?
<nDuff> Ratchet--, googling gparted should give you anything/everything you need.
<nDuff> Ratchet--, ...maybe "gparted ubuntu" to get more targeted results.
<eternaljoy> !inode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inode
<jesus_loves_you> eternaljoy: why do you want to mess with inodes
<Ratchet--> nDuff: So I download gparted on <windows or ubuntu> then put it in a CD and boot it?
<nDuff> eternaljoy, pardon? Are you asking about the inode-to-block-count ratio?
<eternaljoy> jesus_loves_you: because I use Acronis Trueimage and it can only backup inode 128 and doesnt support inode 256
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:check the drive first, why changing inode ?
<Scunizi> Ratchet--: what are you trying to do? why do you need a seperate copy of gparted?
<eternaljoy> DasEi: because I use Acronis Trueimage and it can only backup inode 128 and doesnt support inode 256
<jesus_loves_you> agoole: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<Ratchet--> Scunizi: i am trying to delete a partition and add the space that i am going to delete to ubuntu partition
<jesus_loves_you> agoole: just like I typed it to you
<eternaljoy> is there a way to install 8.10 using inode 128?   previous versions uses inode 128, but 8.10 uses inode 256
<jesus_loves_you> Ratchet--: boot into the livecd and run gparted
<nDuff> Ratchet--, I would expect the Ubuntu Live CD to have parted, gparted, or kparted
<agoole> jesus_loves_you: ok thanks,
<onetinsoldier> almark: i can't give you the exact lines you will need to edit into your current gentoo menu.lst. i could perhaps give you examples from mine own menu.lst to give you and idea tho
<Ratchet--> nDuff: Okay I'll try. Brb.
<agoole> jesus_loves_you: this should get rid of all the config files as well right ?
<jesus_loves_you> almark: pastebin your menu.lst
<eternaljoy> Acronis Trueimage and Ghost dont recognise inode 256, hence unable to backup partitions to image
<jesus_loves_you> agoole: --purge yes
<Scunizi> Ratchet--: so is ubuntu installed currently? if so then boot the live cd and go to System>Admin>Partition Manager (that's gparted built in)
<gbear14275> anyone here familiar with using RAM as a disk cache?
<agoole> jesus_loves_you: perfect thank you
<almark>  http://rafb.net/p/aCUZR844.html
<eternaljoy> anyone know? :)
<jesus_loves_you> eternaljoy: I don't think that is quite true... we have acronis and ghost...
<jesus_loves_you> eternaljoy: anyways you shouldn't be messing with inodes really
<nDuff> eternaljoy, what "inode 256" means to me, with no other context, is an inode on your hard drive with inode number 256. I don't think that's what you want to communicate.
<Scunizi> eternaljoy: you might look at "partimage" .. a free alternative to Ghost and doesn't care about the inode
<nDuff> eternaljoy, if you're referring to an ext3 tunable, there's probably a different name for it.
<DasEi>  eternaljoy:it's to much hassle to me, I'd use dd or tar , maybe rsync for backups, but test your drive first....
<eternaljoy> jesus_loves_you: its true and I asked Acronis whpo confirmed it.  It can backup, but only sector by sector, because inode 256 isnt supported yet
<jesus_loves_you> eternaljoy: sorry this is foreign to me.    ghost4unix will do a bit by bit copy of your disk.  that's waht we use
<jesus_loves_you> doesn't matter what filesystme
<jesus_loves_you> or no filesystem at all
<wigren> Hi all. Has any one noticed security updates being commented out after a fresh install of 8.04? I just installed and my sources.lst looked like this: http://pastebin.com/m25bf8781 It now looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m438e9163 But is that seems like a major security concern.
<mastershihochief> http://i38.tinypic.com/qn6w4z.jpg<<<my problem; http://i33.tinypic.com/2rgnxw7.jpg<<< What it is when that tab isnt active
<nDuff> eternaljoy, what's the tune2fs flag associated with this "inode 256" setting?
<eternaljoy> jesus_loves_you: I dont want a sector by sector or bit by bit, backing up 1 Terabyte HDD
<almark> :jesus_loves_you If you didn't see this here it is again my menu.lst  http://rafb.net/p/aCUZR844.html
<exodus_ms> eternaljoy, Partition Image or clonezilla can handle with 256-byte Inodes
<jesus_loves_you> almark: I missed it hold on
<nDuff> eternaljoy, better yet, do the folks who make this backup product have a knowledge base article you can link us to?
<eternaljoy> nDuff: an inode is a data structure  and 8.10 uses inode 256, but previous versions use inode 128
<eternaljoy> exodus_ms: i have Acronis which I use and paid for/.
<eternaljoy> ok seems I need to instyall 8.04
<eternaljoy> where can I get Ubuntu 8.04?
<nDuff> eternaljoy, I know *exactly* what an inode is, probably better than you do. Filesystems have room for as many inodes as they can store files, which is why "inode 256" or "inode 128" makes very little sense.
<jesus_loves_you> almark: ok that is pretty straightforward.  now pastebin your ubuntu menu.lst
<exodus_ms> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<eternaljoy> nDuff: no need to be so condescending :(
<nDuff> eternaljoy, "256-bit inodes" makes sense. "inode 256" does not.
<jesus_loves_you> nDuff: cmon you can make that leap of faith
<rafting> is ndiswrapper in the bootloader or it hs to be downloaded separately?
<almark> :jesus_loves_you lol man that is my problem I don't have one.
<eternaljoy> suffice to say... 8.04 backs up using Acronis,, 8.10 doesnt, because they use different inodes
<anto9us> eternaljoy, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<eternaljoy> anto9us: ty
<eternaljoy> if I install 8.04, do Ubuntu still release secutiry updates for 8.04?
<exodus_ms> eternaljoy, there is another link above... :)
<Ratchet--> nDuff: Where on the CD do i findthis-.-
<almark> :jesus_loves_you when I installed Ubuntu, I made sure it would not overwrite my Gentoo MBR so I check do not install bootloader no bootloader no Ubuntu menu.lst
<anto9us> eternaljoy, yes, it's LTS (long term support)
<Ratchet--> nDuff: when I boot it I see nothing to do with gparted
<Sweetandy> the PPC alternate install disc couldn't detect my CD drive *after* starting installation *from* the CD drive. Ah well. 'Nutha reason to stick with Debian 8 /
<eternaljoy> exodus_ms: ty :)
<tankpunk> hi all
<eternaljoy> anto9us: cheers :)
<nDuff> Ratchet--, once you're booted up and at the command line, is gparted an available command?
<exodus_ms> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nDuff> Ratchet--, ...or kparted, or just parted?
<tankpunk> !hi
<eternaljoy> I will install 8.04 then, that way I can still make Acronis Trueimage backup images
<Ratchet--> nDuff: I boot the live CD and there's the list of things to do, Install ubuntu, test without installing etc
<nDuff> Ratchet--, right; you want to select "test without installing"
<jesus_loves_you> nDuff,  eternaljoy,  reference this:  http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/e2fsprogs-release.html#1.40.5
<exodus_ms> eternaljoy, you can use 8.10 with free backup utilites that can handle 256 inodes
<Ratchet--> nDuff: k and after that then ?
<jesus_loves_you> nDuff,  eternaljoy,  Mke2fs will now create new filesystems with 256 byte inodes and the ext_attr feature flag by default.
<nDuff> jesus_loves_you, excellent; thanks.
<eternaljoy> jesus_loves_you: Mke2fs will now create new filesystems with 256 byte inodes , but I want 128
<lamouille> salut
<almark> Does anyone have a default Ubuntu menu.lst  if you do could you please post it I need it thanks.
<jesus_loves_you> eternaljoy: what you want is a better backup solution :)
<rafting> seriously is ndiswrapper always necessary or I can sometimes get away without it?
<nDuff> eternaljoy, if you do the filesystem creation manually, you should be able to pass the appropriate flags to mke2fs
<Scunizi> Ratchet--: if it's not under System>Admin>Partition manager then open a terminal and type .. sudo apt-get install gparted.. after install it will appear on the menu or you can start it with .. gparted
<zimbres> What is the comand to format a pen-drive?
<eternaljoy> jesus_loves_you: what I want is 8.10 using 128 inode :)
<jesus_loves_you> almark: mine is here:  http://pastebin.com/f57a95839
<exodus_ms> !wi > rafting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wi
<exodus_ms> !wifi rafting
<almark> :jesus_loves_you thanks :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi rafting
<rafting> can I download a correct driver for my card instead?
<exodus_ms> forget it :)
<jesus_loves_you> eternaljoy: it seesm like you could use reiserfs and it would still be 128
<nDuff> eternaljoy, ...ie. -O '^ext_attr' to turn off ext_attr, and "-I 128" to use 128-byte inodes
<Octoroks> i try to extract a file to / and it says i don't have the pirmission to?
<exodus_ms> sudo
<fosco_> Octoroks: extract it to your home folder
<qcjn> hi'i've changed something in the xorg.conf,in the section screen, defaultdepth. Now the graphic seems to work ok. Except that i don't now what i've done. And i really like to know ?
<jrib> Octoroks: why would you want to extract to /?  What are you doing?
<jesus_loves_you> eternaljoy: you should be able to use the previous 8.04 or 7.10 live cd, format your drive, make the partitions, then install 8.10 and tell it do not format
<nDuff> jesus_loves_you, seems like overkill; I don't know Ubuntu's partitioning UI during setup by heart, but Red Hat's had a field to type extra parameters for mke2fs for *ages*; I can't imagine something similar isn't available.
<jrib> qcjn: man xorg.conf   and
<jrib> !x > qcjn
<ubottu> qcjn, please see my private message
<fallore> My firefox window is giving me a lot of trouble. When I open it is is maximized full screen (an on top of the top and bottom panel) and missing the title bar containing the minimize, maximize and close buttons. All methods of resizing it (Alt + Shift, Alt + Click, F11, etc) that I've tried thus far have failed. Can anyone help me restore my FF back to normal?
<Octoroks> jrib, why wouldn't i?
<jrib> Octoroks: because that's the package manager's job
<jabop> In evolution, if i read mail, it doesn't sync to other clients that have the same address (ex: iphone, gmail web iface). how can i enable this? ubuntu 8.10
<almark> :jesus_loves_you that is a big menu.lst lol thanks again
<nuts> hi, my acer aspire 5520 webcam no longer works, it was working fine when i first installed ibex.. i'm sure i have not uninstalled any cam drivers... but now all apps that uses cam gives me no cam found..
<qcjn> htanks
<zimbres> What is the comand to format a pen-drive?
<jesus_loves_you> eternaljoy: so get a legit backup software.  if you're paying for acronis they should step up
<jrib> zimbres: gparted
<JohnRobert> #category5 , mark shuttleworth live on category5 technology tv (in 9 mins) if anyone's interested / www.category5.tv
<anto9us> zimbres, use gparted, select the device and create a partition of using the filesystem you want, FAT32 is usual for pendrives as Windows et al. can read that natively
<nnull> guys im trying to get my 64meg tnt ultra pro working on my TV, im using the nvidia legacy drivers, but whenever i try use the card on my tv, once it boots into login screen the screen is morphed and theres no mouse, and max is 60hertz.. any help?
<jrib> JohnRobert: please don't do that
<albert_fish> ﻿hi imhaving problems installing grub while on a live cd,the standered directions are not working .
<jimmy__> join #philippines
<jimmy__> #philippines
<jimmy__> #Manila
<DjViper> jimmy__: put a / in front
<Pici> jimmy__: /join #channl
<jimmy__> Thank y ou Djviper
<jesus_loves_you> net split ?
<jesus_loves_you> it just got real quit in here
<anto9us> albert_fish, as I recall, that can happen if it's not the first drive you're installing to, you have to explicitly tell it which drive to use and it's easy to miss that little prompt
<zimbres> anto9us, I do not know the name of the device. Where do I find it.
<mastershihochief> <<<needs x org help still XD
<anto9us> zimbres, in gparted there's a dropdown box that lists the devices, it's probably the smallest one in that list.
<Ratchet--> ok i got gparted
<Ratchet--> hm?
<Ratchet--> is this right room -.--
<mastershihochief> lol
<onetinsoldier> hi all. would anyone like a little snowy christmas with santa's sleigh in your x windows? i have fixed up the Makefile for the very old xsnow program if you want it! won't work with all window managers tho. won't work with kde nor xfce and i'll bet not in compiz either. xsnow be very old but it's still a great X amusement for this time of year!
<Ratchet--> I need help deleting right partition
<KevinJohnson> haha, yeah, Christmas coming...
<eternaljoy> will 8.04 automatically pick up and mount DVD drives?
<catmando> so, here's a question
<onetinsoldier> yeah!
<Ratchet--> Nduff:?
<catmando> if I want to set up an encrypted LVM, do I created the encrypted volume first and the LVM in that
#ubuntu 2008-12-10
<catmando> or the other way round?
<fallore> My firefox window is giving me a lot of trouble. When I open it is is maximized full screen (an on top of the top and bottom panel) and missing the title bar containing the minimize, maximize and close buttons. All methods of resizing it (Alt + Shift, Alt + Click, F11, etc) that I've tried thus far have failed. Can anyone help me restore my FF back to normal?
<eternaljoy> catmando: use the 8.04 ALTERNATIVE CD
<onetinsoldier> i should say that i fixed up the Makefile so it will compile on x86_64.. left that out
<jabop> fallore: ie4linux
<eternaljoy> catmando: use the 8.04 ALTERNATIVE CD and tell it to use VLM encryption during install
<jabop> w00t
<catmando> eternaljoy: yeah i am
<fallore> jabop: if you're suggesting a different browser i'd rather not, thanks
<catmando> eternaljoy: i need a specific setup
<eternaljoy> catmando: during install... choose VLM encryption
<eternaljoy> catmando: easy as that
<catmando> eternaljoy: i guess it's actually a theoretical question
<eternaljoy> catmando: you dont need anything... during install... choose VLM encryption
<catmando> eternaljoy: it is mighty easy, but i like to know
<eternaljoy> is there a way to install 8.10 using inode 128?   previous versions uses inode 128, but 8.10 uses inode 256!  Anyone?
<gbear14275> does anyone know if dma is enabled by default in 8.10
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey. i want to remap my caps lock key to the super (win) key since i don't have one. how do i do this in intrepid?
<anto9us> fallore, alt+f7 and alt+f8 will allow you to move and resize respectively
<fallore> anto9us: neither of those do anything.
<jabop> fallore: alt+click and drag will work too
<fallore> jabop: i said that that doesn't work
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<jabop> oh
<jabop> alt+f4
<anto9us> fallore, alt+space brings up the window menu?
<fallore> anto9us: yes, but clicking reside or move doesn't matter
<anto9us> fallore, are you using compiz?
<fallore> anto9us: no
<exodus_ms> eternaljoy, did you try man mke2fs
<fallore> anto9us: actually, i might've been. had appearance effects on "normal" and changing it to none fixed the problem.
<mikebeecham> is there an irc channel that I can get help with Banshee?
<anto9us> fallore, yeah, sometimes compiz needs a restart
<vahnx> i got a corrupt file in windows on an external drive and it doesnt delete in ubuntu. i ran windows chkdsk but didnt fix it
<bolinec> Quick question about a mouse if someone has a chance.
<vahnx> in ubuntu it shows up as 30mb in windows like 20 gigs
<nnull> guys im trying to get my 64meg tnt ultra pro working on my TV, im using the nvidia legacy drivers, but whenever i try use the card on my tv, once it boots into login screen the screen is morphed and theres no mouse, and max is 60hertz.. any help?
<vahnx> whats the ubuntu check disk command?
<vahnx> fsck nvm
<exodus_ms> eternaljoy, is this what you want to do --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83224/
<dr_willis> vahnx,  what filesystem is the external drive using?
<bolinec> So my mouse issue: I have a sony vaio all in one (pos). It has an RF mouse and keyboard.  The Keyboard works fine, the mouse does not.  When I check /dev/inputs/event2 I see data when the buttons are clicked, but not when the mouse is moved.  Could these events be at another location?
<dr_willis> bolinec,  could test out /dev/input/mice or other similer names.
<bolinec> yeah, I've tried everything in the inputs dir.
<bolinec> Evil evil sony mouse.
<anto9us> nnull, I remember having a similar issue once, run nvidia-settings I think that has the power to resolve things for you,
<nuts> hi, my acer aspire 5520 webcam no longer works, it was working fine when i first installed ibex.. i'm sure i have not uninstalled any cam drivers... but now all apps that uses cam gives me no cam found..
<nnull> anto9us¬ ok cheers ill try that
<anto9us> nuts, is the webcam enabled? try disabling/enabling and see what dmesg says about it
<Aggrav8d> hello, everybody!  I'm a retarded sysadmin.  Do I need to start getting ready for DNSSEC now, or do I have to wait for TLDs to implement it first?
<albert_fish>  http://pastebin.com/m60af6753 i tryed to set up windows because linux does not yet support my printer and now ive lost grub,following the direction available onine does not work to restore grub
<computer> i am logged in as a regular user, what do i type in terminal to become admin(not root)? so i can apt-get update
<anto9us> computer, sudo apt-get update
<exodus_ms> !sudo > computer
<nuts> anto9us, usually with cheese it turns on automatically.. i see no way to turn it on or off otherwise
<ubottu> computer, please see my private message
<dr_willis> computer,  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'    Your differeance between admin and root is.. err.. not correct
<igorw> You guys know of any good mail archiving software?
<chyea> hey all. is there a way to make "ls" list directories first?
<computer> sudo apt-get update asks for the password of current user and not the admin account
<anto9us> nuts, usually Fn and one of the F(number) keys
<corinth> Is there a way to check the md5sum of a burned disc?
<Pici> !verify | corinth
<ubottu> corinth: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> computer,  there is no root password..  the initial user has 'sudo' rights.. and yes it will want their password.
<computer> user123  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<anto9us> nuts, also try ekiga, cheese doesn't work properly with my built in webcam sometimes where ekiga sees it fine
<corinth> Thanks, Pici
<jrib> computer: 'su - ADMIN_ACCOUNT' to login as ADMIN_ACCOUNT then
<anto9us> computer, you're not in the admin group
<dr_willis> computer,  I guess you could call the 'first' user you made the admin account.. but its rarely called that..
<nuts> anto9us, ekiga also reports no cam
<kristian1> i have to mount /dev/sdb1 to /HDD and make it remain there even if i reboot, i can't get it to work! any help is very much appreciated!
<dr_willis> kristian1,  make a proper entry in /etc/fstab for the device.
<nuts> anto9us, also no Fn keys to turn on/off cam
<anto9us> nuts, it's a built in webcam?
<catmando> erm
<scientes> i have a feeling that ubuntu stores system time as local time which is idiotic, how can i check and change this
<catmando> does anyone know how to pass pageup to irssi from a macbook?
<DanaG> Windows likes it that way, so Ubuntu does it that way for compatibility.
<nuts> anto9us, yes built in.. it worked fine when i first installed ibex.. it's an acer crystal eye cam
<scientes> but windows can be changed easily
<scientes> windows only did it for compadibility too
<scientes> with dos
<rww> catmando: Fn+Up Arrow usually works for me o.O
<calc> scientes: i'm prety sure it asks you on install
<dr_willis> so we are grandfathered back all the way to the stone age. :)
<kristian1> dr_willis : that's the problem! :( i added "/dev/sdb1 /HDD ext3 defaults 0 0" to etc/fstab, and the hdd will be there, but after rebooting, it no long is used, only the main hdd is used. any thoughts?
<anto9us> nuts, I'm guessing there should be a key combination to enable/disable then
<albert_fish> ﻿ dr_willis can you take a look at this? ive asked a few times without getting assitence and ive noticed you are one of the more helpfull people on here over the last year+? so ifigured id ask you http://pastebin.com/m60af6753 i tryed to set up windows because linux does not yet support my printer and now ive lost grub,following the direction available onine does not work to restore grub
<catmando> rww: yeah that's what I thought, but it's not doing it
<catmando> rww: i wonder if going through screen is what's messing it up
<igorw> kristian1 did you created /HDD directory?
<calc> scientes: set it in /etc/default/rcS and then set the time like you want (i think)
<DanaG> http://jvliet.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-system-clock-setting-for-utc.html
<dr_willis> kristian1,  you did somthing wrong then.. or you got somthing else going on.  what do you mean by 'the main hdd' ?  also - its best to use the UUID= type nameing features that way the same hd always gets mounted to the same place.
<DanaG> oops, lemme switch into screen.
<storrgie> Is there a good web editor that will connect to my site using ssh?
<storrgie> i mean server
<kristian1> igor : yes i already made the dir
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: gedit? :-)
<dr_willis> kristian1,  if you add that line to fstab.. it wont 'be' there untill you reboot, or run 'sudo mount -a' or 'sudo mount /HDD'     so you need to clarify what exactly its doing I guess
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: its a headless box, i want to edit the files over ssh
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: yes,  create a "connect to server" connection via sftp (ssh), and then edit with gedit
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: how do you do that? I know how to do sftp but dont know how to use it.
<kristian1> dr_willis : will try
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: so start with the "connect to server" and if you plan to do this alot, i recommend creating a bookmark
<Bluebus112> Is there any way to limit the download speed when downloading updates and such on ubuntu since it uses my max and I need some for something else I'm doing
<musikgoat|main> let me know if you get that accomplished
<Tomay> hi every body
<nuts> anto9us, just checked the fn keys sheet for this laptop..and no fn key for cam
<Tomay> I have a big problem wen booting from ubuntu 8.10 DVD
<onetinsoldier> hello there Tomay
<Tomay> end-request : I/0 error, dev sr0, sector 138652
<Tomay> Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block 346125
<Tomay> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllppppppppppppppp
<Pici> Tomay: Don't do that, people have already seen your question
<InYourBase> Tomay: Sounds like it didn't burn properly
<rww> Tomay: Is there an option on the DVD's boot menu to verify it? if so, do that.
<Tomay> sorry Pici
<icicle99> my openSUSE installation hangs at "Mounting CD/DVD drive..."   what to do now ?
<Tomay> so thame problem when try to verify the DVD
<ninix> hi, anyone has already installed/configured mailman under ubuntu ?
<musikgoat|main> lol, get support from novell?
<rww> icicle99: well, step one would be /join #openSUSE
<D-MAN> are there any accounting programs for xubumtu?
<Tomay> I burn it twice
<Tomay> i redownloaded it & burn it for the 3 rd time
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: thanks man, thats awesome
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: got it worked out?  cool
<Tomay> the same problem persist
<mastershihochief> still trying to get help, x is eating up 100% processing power when i use graphcs packs on web based games via apache2 http://localhost
<anto9us> nuts, I had a laptop with the key for enable/disable webcam not labeled, check the manual
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: yea but i can use xscream... which seems kinda cool.
<musikgoat|main> !file xscream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file xscream
<musikgoat|main> hmm, i'll have to look it up, html editor?
<mastershihochief> no i just drop a bunch of images into var/www and then i set it to download images from localhost instead of downloading images from the server
<mastershihochief> speeds up loading the page
<computer> how do i log out from su - admin_acc?
<computer> in terminal, just close the terminal?
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: yea it seems intersting, been using it for 5 seconds... it does other languages too.
<jrib> computer: ctrl-d or exit or that
<musikgoat|main> computer: exit
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: u sure thats the name? cant find much other than the thrill ride in vegas :-P
<storrgie> xscream
<mezquitale> which e-mail client that can also use newsgroups for GNOME would you recommend??
<PeterFA> How does one change his or her settings to open urls in Firefox instead of Thunderbird?
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: can you link me to its site? if it exists?
<onetinsoldier> PeterFA: i think there's an option in Firefox to check and see if it's the 'default browser'
<onetinsoldier> PeterFA: check the Firefox preferences
<computer> whats the command line for editing menus?
<PeterFA> onetinsoldier, thanks.
<D-MAN> anyone know how i can get grisbi the accounting program for linux?
<mezquitale> computer, which menus are you talking about?
<onetinsoldier> computer: on Debian, what i'm running right now. it's  update-alternatives
<musikgoat|main> computer: do you need command line version, you can edit it in system -> preferences -> menus
<computer> u know when u right click apps > edit menus. because i want to do through su - admin_acc
<onetinsoldier> PeterFA: yw
<wan> Ayone want to point an Ubuntu Noob in the right direction?
<computer> any1?
<musikgoat|main> computer: alacarte
<onetinsoldier> hi all. would anyone like a little snowy christmas with santa's sleigh in your x windows? i have fixed up the Makefile for the very old xsnow program for x86_64 if you want it! won't work with all window managers tho. won't work with kde nor xfce and i'll bet not in compiz either. xsnow be very old but it's still a great X amusement for this time of year!
<kristian1> i've just mounted a partition to a dir (sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /HDD) - however if i restart now, the partition will not be mounted, the main partition will be used if i use dir HDD. need help please!
<wan> I have an existing squashfs that I want to compile a driver for, but I can't find the correct linux-headers to build against... any suggestions?  (yes, any1)
<musikgoat|main> kristian1: add the mount instructions to /etc/fstab
<kdub> latest upgrade broke my sound. driver still works, but banshee/ff/vlc/etc cant talk to it... any help?
<musikgoat|main> kristian1: then it will mount on boot
<android60> with 4gig ram, should you go 32 or 64 bit?
<wan> i'm looking for linux-headers-2.6.20.4 to compile a driver against, any idea where to get this?
<kdub> ah, got it. the pcm channel was turned all the way down... nevermind :P
<kristian1> musikgoat|main : i've tried that, but i cant get it to work. can you tell me excactly what to add? :)
<musikgoat|main> kristian1: paste your fstab file
<musikgoat|main> kristian1: i'll look it over
<kristian1> musikgoat|main : give me a sec
<mezquitale> kristian1, first get the UUID of your device
<sadam> jrib: I solved it, I had to uninstall and reinstall gconf to have the schemas reinstalled ala http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5a111f3b43e3cb2236bfe5d6eab438d5&t=929584&highlight=gnome-settings-demon&page=2
<onetinsoldier> android60: i would go for 64-bit
<sadam> jrib: http://www.lowlevel.cz/log/pivot/entry.php?id=95
<wan> I'm a noob here, if i have a question, do i just go ahead, ask & hope someone responds?
<InYourBase> wan: Just ask it
<onetinsoldier> wan: yes
<kristian1> musikgoat|main : http://paste.ubuntu.com/83242/ - heres the info
<mezquitale> wan, just go on ahead and ask, if someone knows the answer they will reply, if nobody answers, go get some rest, an asian girl, and a beer, and come back at another time
<corinth> I can't figure out how to check the md5sum of a disc I just burned using md5sum in the terminal. A little help?
<wan> Does anyone know where to find an older linux-headers version (2.6.20.4) to compile a driver against?
<kristian1> mezquitale : UUID? :-P
<musikgoat|main> kristian1: that doesn't show what you tried to add for your new partition
<musikgoat|main> kristian1: what is the filesystem you chose to use for your new partition?
<phishphood> hello?
<gnutron> corinth: md5sum filename.iso   [smash enter] you check sums Before you burn.
<mezquitale> kristian1,  type " ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -alh"
<corinth> gnutron: and that will compare the md5sum of my disc? (not the ISO)
<phishphood> anybody up to helping me with dualmonitor support?
<kristian1> musikgoat|main : my line= "/dev/sdb1 /HDD ext2 defaults 0 0" added at the end of txt. using default gparted settings. ext2
<gnutron> corinth: do the md5sum filename.iso if its ok, your disk should be fine.
<musikgoat|main> kristian1: ext2 is not good for media, i remember you saying you were going to use media
<phishphood> exit
<musikgoat|main> *put videos/audio on the disk, right?
<peleg> Hello! Succesfuly finished installing 7.10. Everything looks quite fine, but I have one critical bug:
<mezquitale> kristian1, whatever points to /dev/sdb1, that is the UUID you will use in "/etc/fstab"
<peleg> while using the English keyboard, ctrl-a (for example) prints ש, which is from the Hebrew Keyboard.
<rascal> good day
<knight_> hi everyone
<peleg> so I can't navigate in screen, or do some vim stuff, etc.
<mastershihochief> http://i38.tinypic.com/qn6w4z.jpg   <<<my problem; http://i33.tinypic.com/2rgnxw7.jpg  <<< What it is when that tab isnt active (Been trying to fix this for days and i never get help wth.... T_T)
<mezquitale> kristian1, the line you need to add to "/etc/fstab" should look something like this: "UUID=2515965e-86cf-42be-b508-531ce026e7cd /home           ext3    relatime        0       2"
<kristian1> musikgoat|main : yeah, im going to use it for media, but i thought the discussion ending in just using default setup?
<kristian1> mezquitale : done that now...
<mezquitale> !email
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<mezquitale> !e-mail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e-mail
<mezquitale> !newsgroup
<ubottu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<onetinsoldier> wan: you could download that kernel and compile it to get the header files, that is one way to get them. i don't think you have to actually install it, but the driver might not find them unless you can point them to it
<musikgoat|main> kristian1: can I pm you?
<joaquinm> hi guys, someone knows a guid of how to recompile gcc with i686 chost ?
<mezquitale> kristian1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<nnull> are newsgroups like email? ive never understood the concept of them
<wan> onetinsoldier: thx, i'm just DLing the tarball now...
<kristian1> musikgoat|main : yes please
<gnutron> nnull: newgroups are like bulletin boards, does that help?
<kristian1> mezquitale : trying what you said now...
<kristian1> mezquitale : thanks for the link
<onetinsoldier> wan: roger that.. gl
<heath|OTG> What is that cool app launcher I keep seeing called?
<heath|OTG> it kind of looks like an OSX appbar?
<Guest71218> hey can any one help me with a grub erro  code 22
<[e]Lement> heath|OTG, ah crap I cannot remember the name of it
<peleg> help? Maybe it's a problem of the terminal, since in nautilus and firefox crtl-a selects all, and does not print ש
<albert_fish> anto9us: how would i find out what drive/whever i need to know to fix that grub problem
<heath|OTG> Guest71218  how did the problem start
<heath|OTG> and can you change your name
<maxus> sory
<maxus> sorry even
<mib_nxh4bzxp> guys having an issue
<heath|OTG> error 22 means it kind find a partition that was there
<mib_nxh4bzxp> I must have uninstall ncorrectly
<mib_nxh4bzxp> I can't even choose to boot into windows
<maxus> i did a really stupid thing i had a  ubuntu dual booting with windows on my laptop which im using for music production, i have decided to go with windows so deleted the partition of linux without thinking about it and now it stops at the grub loader i tried my windows disk and cant get into recovery mode so booted the live disk for ubuntu
<mib_nxh4bzxp> I have same problem maxus
<heath|OTG> lol... damn windows
 * maxus waits for the laughter
<maxus> i know it is really annoying that ableton doesnt work on ubuntu
<mib_nxh4bzxp> I need to boot into windows..I see it there
<heath|OTG> maxus: xp or vista
<gnutron> maxus: boot a windows cd, use recovery console, run fixboot
<maxus> xp
<mib_nxh4bzxp> but linux is default and I unitsalled and I guess linux was piority
<nick|here> try booting into windows installer cd than open a recovery console, and then fixboot fixmbr
<heath|OTG> what gnutron said
<mib_nxh4bzxp> so get my windows install disk?
<maxus> gnutron as i said i cant  the disk wont let me
<mib_nxh4bzxp> or get my ubuntu disk
<hikenboot> hello all would a ati rage 128 from a G3 likely work in a pc?
<nick|here> maxus: try to boot of the "Windows Installation CD"
<maxus> when i boot of windows disk it wants to format thats it no repair option :(
<Pici> hikenboot: I think so, check out ##hardware for a definite answer though.
<five_> hello what is the autocomplete command in terminal?
<nick|here> maxus: try pressing F2 for recovery console, google it
<heath|OTG> no ones the name of the app launcher OSX look alike
<five_> like to auto complete a file name or folder
<nick|here> five_: ? TAB ?
<gnutron> maxus: go to microsoft read the recovery console section, you need a windows install cd.
<five_> ok
<anto9us> albert_fish, cat /proc/partitions should give you a clue, devices tend to go sda, sdb, etc. and partitions sda1, sda2 etc,
<five_> thank you
<maxus> been there read it tried it  didnt work
<maxus> it will not let me into recovary console
<heath|OTG> maxus: how many HDD's are in the machine
<maxus> 1
<maxus> can i not do it through some kind of fdisck command
<heath|OTG> fdisk then d
<heath|OTG> j.k
<maxus> lol
<Genius314> I want to mount my extra ATA drive, but Ubuntu doesn't see it for some reason. I even tried "sudo fdisk -l," but it didn't show up.
<heath|OTG> maxus look up noeboot
<heath|OTG> neobppt
<fliegenderfrosch> i’m trying to connect to an open wlan via the console. with network manager it works. when i use iwconfig ath0 essid "ESSID", iwconfig shows me the essid, but no ap or channel is shown. Has anyone an idea how I could connect?
<heath|OTG> jnfdsajfd
<heath|OTG> neogrub
<root> where can I set it so root cannot ssh in?
<root> heh
<maxus> thanks for the advice will reseasrch
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: try to obtain  an ip with dhclient or dhcpcd or whatever you are using
<Lasivian> yes, yes, I know "never irc as root"
<anto9us> Genius314, is it configured in the bios? does it have a file system on it?
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: and what about link quality shown when you done iwconfig ath0
<maxus> btw my laptop doesnt have a disck drive
<musikgoat|main> Lasivian: you set that in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<unop> fliegenderfrosch, all the information you need should be available from   sudo iwlist ath0 scan
<Lasivian> musikgoat|main: hrrm, I changed it there and was still able to ssh 127.0.0.1 and login with root
<musikgoat|main> Lasivian: restart sshd:  sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<unop> fliegenderfrosch, all except the password offcourse :)
<Lasivian> oh stupid me..
<Genius314> anto9us: Yeah, I have a filesystem on it, and it has most of my files on it. I was running Ubuntu on it before, but then I got a sata drive, installed Ubuntu on it (while the ATA was disconnected) and now I can't see it in Ubuntu...
<albert_fish> Can someoen PM me and help me out with setting up grub froma live CD? http://pastebin.com/m60af6753
<Lasivian> musikgoat|main: is there a setting that would stop external logins? only 127.0.0.1 is working
<radovich> hi. i have a little problem: when i runa script from shell it executes with command ./script.sh, bur when i doubleclick it it does not. how do i make a shortcut to it that works???
<maxus> neogrub im really confused now
<musikgoat|main> Lasivian: there is, but i'm not sure what it is... check man sshd
<Lasivian> ok, thanks
<musikgoat|main> Lasivian: or it could be a firewall
<gnutron> radovich: whats the very first line in your script? should be: #!/bin/bash
<unop> radovich, what does the script do?
<paulfitzpatrick> what do you guys recommend for managing process on a web server, to stop them killing the server - god or monitor?
<radovich> it is
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: dhclient doesn‘t get me an ip and afterwards the AP and channel are still not set
<anto9us> Genius314, does gparted see it?
<radovich> executes a game wormux
<gribouille> hi
<Lasivian> no, i've gotten as far as being certain it's hitting port 22 inbound :/
<jhalstea1> :/p
<radovich> unop: it executes a game
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: the wlan is open btw
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: try iwconfig ath0 ap "ESSID"
<gribouille> I have speakers on one machine and I want to watch a video on another machine (connected to the former). how can I do that without unplugging the speakers ?
<unop> fliegenderfrosch, dhclient won't be successful unless you set all parameters for iwconfig/iwpriv
<third3ye> Hey there, how can I make a command react to a keyboard shortcut?
<maxus> heath|OTG   i dont understand what you mean by neogrub
<third3ye> or make a keyboard shortcut execute a command, I dunno :P
<albert_fish> ﻿ Can someoen PM me and help me out with setting up grub froma live CD? http://pastebin.com/m60af6753
<unop> fliegenderfrosch, nick|here, that wouldn't work - an AP is a MAC address not an ESSID
<Genius314> anto9us: I don't have it installed right now, but I'll try to see if it finds it.
<heath|OTG> maxus: brb
<mib_jof61oin> hey guys sorry IE crashed
<mib_jof61oin> maxus I don't have a repair option either
<gribouille> I have speakers on one machine and I want to watch a video on another machine (connected to the former). how can I do that without unplugging the speakers ?
<delineator> whats the difference between desktop, server, and "alternate" installations of ubuntu?
<Genius314> anto9us: Nope, it doesn't see it...
<mib_jof61oin> Maxus you there?
<delineator> is "alternate" for laptops or mobile devices?
<onetinsoldier> third3ye: been a long time since i looked at doing anything like that, but i think you have to edit the init file
<noobnoob> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lexvegas> does anyone know what the offtopic ubuntu channel is?
<nick|here> unop: my bad. sorry. fliegenderfrosch try ifconfig then check if ath0 is there. if not ifconfig ath0 up. and bring the interface up
<mdmkolbe> Help! I just upgraded to 8.10 and now the wireless won't kick in.
<fliegenderfrosch> unop: I followed the madwifi user guide (http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo) and there it says that the essid should be enough
<noobnoob> where do i look at all my system specs under the GUI of Ubuntu?
<unop> delineator, the server release doesn't contain the desktop environment - i.e. gnome or KDE - and contains stuff for web, file, print servers etc .. the alternate CD is just another way of installing ubuntu - i.e. it doesn't have a live GUI environemnt to work from
<mib_jof61oin> so obviousy I can't get the system repair option in vista...even googled and found out how to. What do I do
<anto9us> Genius314, do sudo lshw and check that the drive or at least the ATA controller is listed
<maxus> yes i am here
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: by the way, do you get anything when you do iwlist ath0 s can
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: ath0 is up
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: yes, I get a list with all networks
<unop> fliegenderfrosch, yea, in most cases the ESSID and key are enough - but sometimes you have to force the AP
<delineator> thanks unop, so if i have a gateway 'gaming' laptop, what would be the appropriate installation?
<radovich> unop: i downloaded a game wormux from a website, because it is newer than in repos, it has a binary executable which dows not work. in a script, it sais #!bin/bash blah blah paths etc, and it works from a console when i ./script.sh, but when i doubleclick, it does not. is there a way to make a shortcut to it that works?
<fliegenderfrosch> unop: so should it need anything besides essid, AP MAC and channel?
<noobnoob> where do i look at all my system specs under the GUI of Ubuntu?
<unop> delineator, the usual one
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: when you done iwconfig ath0 essid "YourEssid" then iwconfig you can't see your essid here, that's your problem. can you check in which mode your ath0 is?  Monitor, managed?
<markdrago> Is there a way to force my machine to use the vesa driver?  I'm a little lost with an empty xorg.conf.
<gnutron> radovich: chmod u+x scriptname.sh
<gribouille> I have speakers on one machine and I want to watch a video on another machine (connected to the former). how can I do that without unplugging the speakers ?
<albert_fish> ﻿ Can someoen PM me and help me out with setting up grub froma live CD? http://pastebin.com/m60af6753
<markdrago> I'm about to give a presentation at my lug and I need to use vesa to connect to the projector.
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: it's enough to set ap for an open network
<fliegenderfrosch> noobnoob: you could install hardinfo
<anto9us> noobnoob, System | Administration | System Monitor and select System tab
<Scunizi> markdrago: try installing grandr for control of xrandr
<radovich> gnutron: thanx alot! i will try it
<unop> radovich,  are you sure the first line is  #!bin/bash ?? and not  #!/bin/bash  ?
<third3ye> onetinsoldier: Nothing that can be fixed via X?
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: ath0 is managed
<markdrago> Scunizi: thanks.  I'll give that a shot.
<unop> fliegenderfrosch, for home environments AP is hardly ever needed - just ESSID and key should suffice
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: iwconfig sets the essid, but AP is shown not associated and channel is shown 0
<Scunizi> markdrago: xrandr is what controls the video display now.. :( & :)
<markdrago> Scunizi: gotcha
<fliegenderfrosch> unop: it’s not even encrypted...
<jrib> markdrago: you still use xorg.conf to choose your video driver
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: try iwconfig channel "Channel" essid "ESSID" rate auto
<Genius314> anto9us: What exactly am I looking for in the output?
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: but it isn't necessary to do that
<unop> fliegenderfrosch, this is what i have in my config file - http://pastebin.com/d5a51b10
<onetinsoldier> third3ye: i'm not sure.. keep asking your question every once in a while. someone might know
<badawi> !linux-virtual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-virtual
<markdrago> jrib: I can get it to use vesa, but it then won't go above 800x600.
<gnutron> unop: #!bin/bash isn't correct.
<unop> gnutron, quite right, it's not correct
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: there should be a mac filter if you can't connect even with the last command
<unop> gnutron, well it can be - if the script is resident in /
<jrib> !x > markdrago
<ubottu> markdrago, please see my private message
<gnutron> unop: mis-understood you, apologies.
<radovich> unop: sorry, it's a typo. it sais #!/bin/bash :)
<badawi> !linux-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-server
<unop> radovich, mind if we have a look at your script - it should work by all means
<radovich> script is good, just does not execute on doubleclick
<Genius314> anto9us: The only drive I see here is my SATA...
<ninulkin> i need help on russian
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: there can‘t be a mac filter, as i can connect with network-manager, it just doesn‘t work from the console. but i’ll try this command
<gnutron> radovich: if its supposed to output to STDOUT, the a nautilus click isnt going to work.
<unop> radovich, that's the thing - it should
<albert_fish> ﻿ Can someoen PM me and help me out with setting up grub froma live CD?the normal directions availble on line for retoring grub after a winblows install are not working and i cant figure this out onmy own.  http://pastebin.com/m60af6753
<radovich> #!/bin/bash
<radovich> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./lib WORMUX_DATADIR=./data/ WORMUX_LOCALEDIR=./data/locale WORMUX_FONT_PATH=./data/font/DejaVuSans.ttf ./lib/ld-linux.so.2 ./bin/wormux
<Scunizi> markdrago: grandr won't do what you want.. I just checked. there is a lot of instruction on xrandr on debian's site http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<unop> radovich, there's your problem - you are using incorrect paths
<radovich> that's it
<unop> radovich, or you aren't changing to the right directory before hand
<anto9us> Genius314, you sure the ATA controller is enabled then?
<radovich> but when i execute it from shell with ./ it works
<Lasiv> ok, when I ssh from a computer on the lan it connects, when I ssh from outside my network it gets refused, is there any way to test and see how far the connection is getting? everything else that is open on my router works fine
<nick|here> albert_fish: are you using ubuntu?
<unop> radovich, but at the shell your $PWD is different to the one in which nautilus is at
<unop> radovich, at the shell, what does the command pwd give you?
<radovich> the same as nautilus
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: i still get AP: Not associated with this last command
<Genius314> anto9us: It should be... I can use the CD drive, and they're running from the same connection (this mobo only has one ATA port)
<unop> radovich, nautilus does not return anything :)
<jill> hi
<Lasiv> hrrm, ok, I telnetted it and I get a ssh reasponse, but when I try putty it refuses
<radovich> unop: yep:)
<unop> radovich,  anyway - you need this on line 2.   cd /path/to/game/
<radovich> i click, nothing happens
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: i’ve got the feeling that this command doesn‘t really do anything, it quits instantaniously and tha wlan led doesnt blink
<anto9us> Genius314, the ATA HD has been disconnected? Reconnected properly to same cable and connector?
<jill> I have an HP Photosmart D7460, and I have some photo paper that is 4x8 that I would like to print a 4x8 photo on. How can I do this with ubuntu?
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: wlanconfig ath0 destroy && wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<gnutron> Lasiv: do you have port forwarding enabled to the sshd host box
<Lasiv> gnutron: yes
<Lasiv> oh, I see it now, it's hitting the wrong ubuntu box
<jill> my printer is connected and reconized by my ubuntu computer
 * Lasiv smacks her forehead
<gnutron> Lasiv: what error do you get
<Lasiv> nevermind, fixed
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: it's normal. it actually seems like to do nothing but it does. and the leds cannot be work unless you've done some special settings. by the way, why you're insisting to connect via command line
<Lasiv> duh on me
<maxus> sorry to reask but im having major trouble with a grub error code 22  when itry to recover via windows it asks for me to insert a floppy disk i dont even have a fdd
<radovich> unop: You are a Wiz! The Force is strong with You!!! Thank You! It works!
<maxus> is there no way to fix via ubuntu
<nick|here> maxus: try R to enter a repair console
<unop> radovich, ta :)
<jill> can anyone help?
<Genius314> anto9us: It was disconnected when I installed Ubuntu. I just connected it now, then turned on my computer, but I can't see it.
<maxus> nick|here when i do that it asks for a floppy disk i dont have a floppy disk drive
<nick|here> maxus: if you want you can boot from ubuntu cd, rescue broken system and then reinstall grub
<badawi> what's the difference between linux-server and linux-virtual?
<badawi> !linux-virtual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-virtual
<badawi> :(
<mdmkolbe> Can someone help me get wireless working?  (It broke durring my upgrade to 8.10)
<anto9us> Genius314, does lshw not list it?
<jill> how can you configure the paper size of your photo?
<nick|here> mdmkolbe: what wireless card are you using
<radovich> unop: thanx again, i'm off now to play!
<Genius314> anto9us: Nope.
<unop> radovich, happy gaming!!
<jill> @mdmkolbe: Sure, I know all about wireless. Just finished with that
<radovich> anyway, if you like worm, try this game!
<mdmkolbe> nick|here: how do I check
<nick|here> mdmkolbe: lspci
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to get rid of unused installation files, like .deb files downloaded by synaptic?
<anto9us> Genius314, it's got power connected and it's jumpered properly?
<nick|here> mdmkolbe: then look for something like atheros, broadcom
<unop> GodfatherofEire, sudo apt-get clean
<mdmkolbe> nick|here: 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<GodfatherofEire> unop, thanks, been wonderin how to do that for a while
<jill> ahhh, does anyone know anything about printers?
<unop> GodfatherofEire, or perhaps, better. sudo apt-get autoclean
<Genius314> anto9us: The jumpers... I forgot. I might have the CD and HDD both set to master... not sure, but I'll check.
<GodfatherofEire> unop: thanks
<echinos> jill: yeah, but maybe not what you want to know...
<mdmkolbe> nick|here: that is was I get from lspci.  (this is a laptop with integrated wireless)
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here: still the same... it’s not really important that I can connect, I just thought it would be nice to be able to do it from the console and as it didn’t work I wanted to know if I do something wrong.
<maxus> nick|here just booting ubuntu how do i rescue ?
<gnutron> jill: you can try using a browser and cups type http://localhost:631 to administer the printer there.
<Caduceus> Hello
<nick|here> maxus: try rescue broken system option, and then select reinstall grub from rescue operations
<fliegenderfrosch> nick|here, unop: thanks for your help anyway
<istvan> hi guys, I don't want to be off topic, anyone knows where should I go if I have hardware/software related questions
<Caduceus> I've just downloaded ubuntu 8.10 and I use a USB flash drive for my internet.  wat internet thing should i get?
<maxus> where should i find  the rescue broken system options when i boot it wasnt in the list
<jill> gnutron: thanks. I see the option "Media Size", but I'm not sure which to pick... I have 4x8 photo papper
<jill> *paper
<hackel> Caduceus, what in the world does that mean?
<nick|here> fliegenderfrosch: nope. i really wonder why you can't. i'm creating a tool that allow users to connect from console easily like gui. i'll inform you later
<jill> there doesn't appear to be an option for 4x8
<nick|here> maxus: try to type rescue and enter
<maxus> at the console?
<anto9us> istvan, if it's running on ubuntu then ask here
<badawi> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Caduceus> hackel, ibe got a 11g wireless USB adapter
<nick|here> maxus: yes
<maxus> ok will try that now
<istvan> yess and no, if it solves on ubuntu then probably everything isd solved... here it is
<gnutron> jill: I don't think it supports it. you might try the CUPS site- http://cups.org/
<hackel> Caduceus, ah, okay, that's quite different from a flash drive.  Still don't know what the "internet thing" means that you want to get...
<maxus> nick|here  thank you so much for  trying to help i cant loose the data on the windows drive its got all my composition work :(
<Caduceus> hackel, I cant connect to the internet
<manzur> hey my friend i need one help, maybe it is not about ubuntu, but it is about sending  bug, listen: i want to know how do you say "atrazar" in english, i know you say rewind, so how do you say "adelantar"?
<Caduceus> should i pop in the CD i got with the adapter?
<istvan> I just built a somewhat high end rig and know that is together I cannot put any OS on it. on windows says that its a crc error system halted and something similar on ubuntu as well
<hackel> Caduceus, no, unless the manufacturer randomly supplied linux drivers.  Have you searched for that model to see if it's compatible with linux?
<maxus> it says rescue command not found
<Caduceus> Where should I check?
<albert_fish> nick|here: yes im useing ubuntu
<istvan> I put   4 sata hdds on it, one assigned to windows related oses and one for linuxes, but no luck with any of these
<hackel> Caduceus, google
<manzur> istvan: hey my friend i need one help, maybe it is not about ubuntu, but it is about sending  bug, listen: i want to know how do you say "atrazar" in english, i know you say rewind, so how do you say "adelantar"?
<noobnoob> will an external hd made for windows users be plug n play on ubuntu will there be a problem with xferring data?
<nick|here> albert_fish: which version ? try to boot from cd and rescue broken system , then reinstall grub
<LjL> manzur: don't randomly use people's nicknames.
<hackel> noobnoob, I've never heard of making hard drives for a particular operating system.  Should work fine.
<echinos> noobnoob: should be plugnplay, ubuntu has ntfs modules afaik
<tuxxy__> hey are the forums down
<anto9us> istvan, your psu is rated to support that many drives?
<manzur> LjL: ok my friend
<hackel> noobnoob, you'll probably want to reformat it as ext3 though.
<istvan> i don't know but it can provide 950W
<LoveGuru> Hi, to make linux as ssh server then i can access my box from outside. which packages i do need ? ssh-server or ssh?
<wan> Hi onetinsoldier:  Me again.  Have DLed & am building a 2.6.20.4 kernel.  When it's done, where will I find the linux-headers?
<echinos> hackel: no,he wants to read the drive from ubuntu
<LjL> manzur: the word you'd looking for might be "forward", but it depends on the context.
<gnutron> istvan: check your BIOS hdd settings maybe.
<jrib> !ssh > loveguru
<ubottu> loveguru, please see my private message
<anto9us> istvan, that's a lot of watts, should be ok
<LjL> manzur: or "fast forward", or simply "wind".
<lu6cifer> I'm compiling something, and it asks for boost/bind.hpp--is there someway I can obtain this file without installing the entire boost library?
<echinos> noobnoob: plug 'er in, go to places, should be there
<mdmkolbe> nick|here have you forgotten about me?
<echinos> noobnoob: only catch is ntfs might be read only, not sure about that
<LjL> manzur: but if you're trying to translate a the words of a program to English in a bug, i suggest you just leave them in Spanish instead.
<istvan> my fan controller said that on turning on uses only 250 with QX9650, 2 9800 GX2 and 4 1TB hdd
<istvan> in it
<nick|here> mdmkolbe: try googling "ubuntu intrepid 3945ABG"
<LjL> lu6cifer: not easily. what's the problem with installing the whole library? "sudo apt-get install libboost-dev" will get it for you
<wan> I downloaded & built an older kernel as I'm after the linux-headers for that version.  Now it's built, where do I find the linux-headers?
<mezquitale> what e-mail client that also is able to use newsgroups would you recommend for GNOME???
<RequinB4> istvan: are you trying to have all 4 at once?
<Caduceus> hackel, i cant find anything about it.
<McCallister> I'm running xubuntu and seem to have lost my panel (task bar equivalent). How can I get it back?
<LoveGuru> jrib: what i have to install ? ssh-server , ssh-client or ssh ?
<Caduceus> will my computer be affected if i put in the cd?
<istvan> gnutron: I check, I can even partition and install os just doeasn't load. I can't believe that(or at least tqwo that i tried) have MBR issues
<anto9us> echinos, noobnoob, ubuntu supports write on NTFS provided windows has shutdown cleanly and isn't hibernated
<jrib> LoveGuru: did you read the link from ubottu?
<echinos> wan: where'd you get the kernel?
<lu6cifer> It's just that the library is really large (half a gig when uncompressed)
<echinos> anto9us: thx\
<hackel> Caduceus, what kind of device is it?  What is the model?
<istvan> RequinB4: yes, the motherboard should be able to support 6 sata2 one
<Daemonik> I'm running a ubuntu ltsp server, nbd-server won't start. http://pastebin.ca/1281237  I didn't delete any configs, it was setup with the ltsp-server-standalone package (I think). What am I missing here?
<lu6cifer> I want to try and avoid downloading the entire thing
<unop> McCallister, try launching the xfce4-panel  from a terminal or run dialog box
<MasterShihoChief> ok now i need big help
<LoveGuru> jrib: alright. :) thx
<maxus> nick|here couldnt rescue so im installing again onto freespace that i deleted  from previous this should at least fix  grub?
<hackel> Caduceus, no, it won't be affected, but it only contains windows drivers.  You might be able to use those with ndiswrapper if there are no open-source drivers.
<MasterShihoChief> now my environment wont stop blinking
<MasterShihoChief> and my desktop icons are gone
<Caduceus> What do you suggest I do hackel?
<nick|here> maxus: which version are you using?
<Daemonik> I suppose it doesn't matter . . hm
<maxus> 7.10
<wan> echinos:  I struggled finding it, eventually turned up in a tarball on a us .edu server
<gnutron> istvan: try booting a gparted cd
<hackel> Caduceus, what kind of device is it?  What is the model?
<RequinB4> istvan: i'm definitly not claiming this will do anything, but i had a problem once with my power supply on ubuntu - can you try using just sata drive (the one you're booting from) and move from there?  It'll make diagnostics easier too
<echinos> wan: ok, so they didn't have headers there too?
<MasterShihoChief> hello? my windows are all blinking non stop
<maxus> im assuming all i have to do is  install then if it fixes grub error  then i just need to edit my grub file again?
<istvan> gnutron: i did and used it for partitioning for linux distros but nothing, grub starts and then error message kicks in
<Caduceus> TRENDnet TEW-444UB is the model, hackel
<keres_> what is the chown syntax to remove ownership from a folder?
<anto9us> istvan, are you trying to set up raid or lvm across these drives? you will need to put /boot on a partition by itself
<echinos> wan: maybe the headers are in the tarball and you didn't see 'em?
<mdmkolbe> thx nick|here the first link provided some info that helped (at least as work arounds)
<keres_> anyone?
<keres_> what is the chown syntax to remove ownership from a folder?
<Octoroks> how would i get ubuntu to boot from a external harddrive?
<lstarnes> keres_: you need to transfer its owbership to another user account
<Yann1> hi, I used the force-quit applet to kill an aplication. it worked but now I have still a (forcequit) splash over evrything. How can I kill the applet itself?
<lstarnes> *ownership
<istvan> anto9us: no raid yet, I just wanted to start with four plain hdds
<musikgoat|main> keres_: removing whose ownership?
<gnutron> istvan: maybe zero  the mbr with 'dd'
<badawi> Yann1: xkill
<istvan> gnutron: talk to me, what's that?
<keres_> i accidentally set ´sudo chown -R keres:keres /usr/´ to do some major work on a series of folders, big mistake
<Yann1> badawi: xkill on the splash don't work...
<MasterShihoChief> <<< this guy's comp is 3 inches from the pool and ready to throw it in
<echinos> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<musikgoat|main> keres_: oh, thats bad
<nick|here> istvan: dd -i /dev/zero -o /dev/sda
<wan> echinos: the tar has a /include directory, but its a totally different structure to the linux-headers-2.6.20-17 in my usr/src
<anto9us> keres_, chown user:group, you don't remove so much as change ownership and group ownership
<Recursiv3> Hello. I am trying to disable the tap to click on my Synaptics touchpad in Ubuntu 8.10. I cannot use gsynaptics because it gives me the error message "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics".
<istvan> gnutron: I'm using live cd right now, can I do that through this?
<badawi> Yann1: killall <processname>
<keres_> anto9us: is this the same as it was before?
<badawi> Yann1: what's the app
<keres_> to make it the same?
<gnutron> istvan: should be able to, best to google dd and mbr
<matus_> hello.. I got core2duo 2.6 processor... can I install the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Recursiv3> There is no tutorial that I have read yet that tells me how to get GSynaptics to work in 8.10.
<MasterShihoChief> i swear its like pulling teeth to get an damn help around here
<storrgie> I want to configure my hosts.allow to allow a couple things and set my deny to all, can anyone help me out
<Yann1> badawi; right, but I have no idea what the process name of the force-quit applett is....
<anto9us> keres_, before what?
<fliegenderfrosch> Recursiv3: have you tried doing what it tells you to do?
<keres_> anto9us: before i changed ownership of /usr/ to my account?
<RequinB4> Yann1: iirc its just python
<istvan> gnutron: this dd doesn't have the -i option. would it work without it?
<badawi> Yann1: ps -eaf | grep force
<scientes> can you just issue one command and then allways install -dev packages?
<keres_> anto9us: it leaves huge vulnerabilities. i´d rather get it back the way it was :S
<scientes> its so annoying when building packages
<hackel> Caduceus, it uses an Atheros AR5523 / AR2112 chip which should work with the madwifi driver.
<LjL> DON'T RUN THE DD COMMAND GIVEN
<Caduceus> What does that mean> o_O
<Caduceus> And what should i do to make it work?
<dk> is it a good idea to always set swap space even though you have 4gb of memory
<israelito_solito> hello, can anyone tell me how I can use the S-video cable to switch to my TV?
<anto9us> keres_, hopefully you've not changed recursively and can just do sudo chown root:root /usr
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: xrandr should be able to do that
<keres_> anto9us: recursively?
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: which ubuntu version?
<kelen> Hi,i'm a beginner on ubuntu.
<anto9us> keres_, with -R, don't use that now though
<israelito_solito> Intrepid
<Yann1> badawi: strange, but there's no python process running expect screenlets and  printer-applet
<keres_> anto9us: sudo chown -r root:root /usr/    ?
<israelito_solito> 8.10
<Yann1> badawi: grep force returns nothing
<israelito_solito> Intrepid Ibex
<anto9us> keres_, no, don't do that, I was checking if you had previously, that's all
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: you could check if the tv shows up in the screen settings
<Caduceus> Are you there hackel?
<musikgoat|main> keres_: i don't know if root should own the entire /usr directory,  i think there will be apps that will not work
<anto9us> keres_, just do the command sudo chown root:root /usr
<lorenzo> hi, is there any way I can make the volume out of my laptop louder? Often even if I crank the master up to max, volume is still to low on my ibex. Maybe it's me going deaf but I was just wondering, maybe i can get a bit extra gain and pull it up a tad. Thanks a lot everybody
<MasterShihoChief> ok well i have had enough this comp is going in the pool, cheers
<musikgoat|main> keres_: i'm not sure if all /usr directories are supposed to be owned by root, perusing my own
<RequinB4> lorenze: try turning pcm up?
<l337ingDisorder> does anyone here know the proper syntax for scp?
<choklitrein> I need a hand with my wired networking. I need my box to connect to the internet via a XP laptop
<choklitrein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6339840
<fliegenderfrosch> lorenzo: make sure all channels are up
<l337ingDisorder> i'm trying    scp root@<host>: /path/to/file
<lorenzo> fliegenderfrosch, yes all up
<l337ingDisorder> it's telling me:
<badawi> Yann1: it's called something else, i'm looking
<l337ingDisorder> scp: .: not a regular file
<gnutron> l337ingDisorder: scp file user@host:  will work, dont  forget the colon.
<lorenzo> RequinB4, how do i do that?
<anto9us> choklitrein, if this is without a hub then are you using a cross-over network cable and not a standard one?
<dsch04> I've just hit a really bizarre "thing" with GNOME Terminal
<RequinB4> lorenzo: alsamixer (in terminal)
<dsch04> If I hit "s", it opens a new terminal
<istvan> manzur: to move forward maybe?
<choklitrein> anto9us: just a standard eth0 one
<dsch04> wtf?
<anto9us> choklitrein, do you have a hub between them?
<choklitrein> nope
<fliegenderfrosch> dsch04: is s set as the shortcut for the terminal?
<choklitrein> just this:
<choklitrein> [ Ubuntu ] --ethernet--> [ Win XP Laptop ] - - - Wireless - - -> [ Router ]
<dsch04> Not that I'm aware of
<hackel> Caduceus, sorry, madwifi doesn't support USB.  You'll have to try to use ndiswrapper.  Install the "ndisgtk" package from Synaptic, which will allow you to load the windows driver off of your CD, and with any luck, it will work. :)
<dsch04> It doesn't happen in any other window
<l337ingDisorder> gnutron: Ok I tried putting the file path first, now the error has changed to "/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf: No such file or directory" (but I know damn well that file exists as I have it open in pico in another session
<l337ingDisorder> )
<anto9us> choklitrein, it won't work, the wiring on the cable has to be different, the green and orange pairs need swapping
<choklitrein> anto9us: alright, thanks
<jtaji> l337ingDisorder: what is the source file, and what is the destination file?
<l337ingDisorder> gnutron: so if I know the file exists on the host I'm trying to grab it from, why would it say it doesn't?
<dsch04> "S" doesn't do anything, just "s"
<gnutron> l337ingDisorder: give me the path to file you want to copy, or the whole dir.
<Caduceus> what is the website to the "ndisgtk" thing?
<lorenzo> RaquinB4, yeah the master's up, capture is 0 but I guess that has nothing to do with it right?
<recon69> have a question, using firestarter firewall GUI it shows 4 http connectios open, these connection show no program owning them, and the only internet program i have open is this irc program which show in active connections as well. anyone know what going on?
<istvan> another thing this is more hardware related, can sata optical drive be used on the ide with appropriate sata2ide thing?
<RequinB4> lorenzo: there should be a pcm slider
<hackel> Caduceus, I don't know, it doesn't matter.  Just install it in Ubuntu's Add/Remove programs.  More details here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<l337ingDisorder> gnutron: the file I want is on root@server at /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf
<RequinB4> lorenzo: or maybe not... nevermind
<dsch04> fliegenderfrosch: Ah, you're right
<l337ingDisorder> gnutron: I just need to copy that to the local filesystem
<jtaji> l337ingDisorder: so you need scp root@server:/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf /path/to/local/dest
<lorenzo> RequinB4, I only got master, capture, all. that's it
<gnutron> l337ingDisorder: and where do you want it
<fliegenderfrosch> dsch04: what was it?
<Caduceus> ok thanks hackel
<l337ingDisorder> jtaji: Tried that, didn't let me.. hold on i'll try again
<gnutron> l337ingDisorder: ok, sec
<dsch04> "New Window" is set to "s"
<dsch04> No idea how
<fliegenderfrosch> dsch04: :)
<dsch04> Must have been some random keypresses  - I didn't do it on purpose
<dsch04> In fact, I don't know how to undo it!
<lorenzo> RequinB4, any other ideas?
<RequinB4> lorenzo: well, how quiet is it? really really quiet to the point you think something is wrong or just not as loud as you think it would be
<rascal_is_here> hai every body welcome to #hackers_heaven join and share and solve hacking
<wan> Hey echinos!  Sorry for the delay, just grepped the entire untarred kernel 2.6.20.4 sources for "linux-header*" & there's no references in there - are the /usr/src/linux-header* built along with the installation?
<Pici> rascal_is_here: Please do not advertise channels here, this is a support channel.
<lorenzo> RequinB4, it's not superquiet but still quieter than on Gutsy
<RequinB4> lorenzo: what is your sound card (lspci)
<dsch04> So, how do I reset that back to Ctrl-Shift-n ?
<lorenzo>  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<l337ingDisorder> jtaji: root@awd-264-mkt:~# scp root@hornby: /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf /root/snmpd.conf
<l337ingDisorder> /root/snmpd.conf: No such file or directory
<gnutron> l337ingDisorder: jtaji should be correct OR  scp root@server:/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf . ENTER will put it in your pwd
<rascal_is_here> sorry pici
<gnutron> l337ingDisorder: use the dot
<jtaji> l337h4l: no space between root@hornby: and /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf
<jtaji> l337ingDisorder: ^
<dsch04> Ah, ok. Got it.
<fliegenderfrosch> dsch04: there is an entry in the edit menu
<dsch04> Yeah, I couldn't work out how to change it
<dsch04> Found it by trial and error - click on the Shortcut LKey column in the dialog box and press the desried shortcut key combination
<lorenzo> RequinB4,  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<RequinB4> lorenzo: hey, that's my sound card
<fliegenderfrosch> lorenzo: in the gnome mixer, you can perhaps show more channels via the settings
<l337ingDisorder> jtaji: Ahhhh great, thanks! I first tried without the space but that gave another error (probably because I didn't specify destination)
<l337ingDisorder> thanks for the help guys!
<RequinB4> lorenzo: I needed to add a new driver to get mine working
<Octoroks> does the file browser shoe file extentions on default?
<lorenzo> RequinB4, ah really?
<jedi06> should i be using aptitude instead of apt-get?
<RequinB4> lorenzo: and you should have pcm there somewhere
<israelito_solito> can anyone tell me if its possible to display the monitor on the TV
<RequinB4> lorenzo: yeah, but that was in feisty so idk
<gnutron> jedi06: either will do.
<israelito_solito> usign s-video cable
<lorenzo> RequinB4, I can see PCM in the alsa mixer from icontray
<RequinB4> lorenzo: do what fliegenderfrosch said
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: have you checked the screen (resolution) preferences?
<jedi06> gnutron but is aptitude better
<RequinB4> lorenzo: remember best quality sound is at 74% PCM, loudest at 100%
<israelito_solito> hi, yes
<israelito_solito> it doesnt show
<jtaji> jedi06: officially you should be, apt-get is the "back end" interface, and aptitude is the high-level interface, according to the man pages :)
<lorenzo> RequinB4, fliegenderfrosch, ok you have been very kind, thanks for your time!
<fliegenderfrosch> RequinB4: thx, didnt know that with best quality
<gnutron> jedi06: yes, so i've heard, didnt want to start a package manager war :)
<Octoroks> it won't let me move files to /usr/ it says i don't have the permission
<gnutron> jedi06: i agree btw.
<RequinB4> fliegenderfrosch: yeah, i learned that the hard way
<rob227> anyone know anything about pulseaudio in here?
<noobnoob> echinos thanks for the help on external hds and ntfs i dont think linux and ntfs get along well
<rob227> I ony can get sound out of one speaker?
<RequinB4> fliegenderfrosch: actually, i'm 70% sure its the same quality and only gets bad at 75% +
<gnutron> noobnoob: yes they do.
<jedi06> ok i will start using aptitude
<fliegenderfrosch> RequinB4: i just learned that my soundcard sounded shitty when i set pcm to 100 and used master to change the volume
<noobnoob> anto9us thanks for the help on system mon
<noobnoob> fliegenderfrosch hardinfo!
<anto9us> noobnoob, yw
<gribouille> hi
<rob227> Can anyone help with pulseaudio?
<crimsun> rob227: what sort?
<RequinB4> fliegenderfrosch: there you go.  I just turn pcm up really loud if i'm in an area with lots of noise pollution and to 74 when not
<fliegenderfrosch> noobnoob: ?
<gribouille> I can't get my sound card to yield any sound. my card is Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB High Definition Audio Controller. any idea ?
<DiiPhantom> how i know i have latests OPENGL? am I supposed to update some OPENGL for ubuntu? or updates do it?
<rob227> crimsun: Only one speaker is working! The other doesn't. I have check the volume controls aka alsamixer.
<merln> gribouille: i am having the same prolem
<fliegenderfrosch> RequinB4: i had to fight with that as gnome didnt let me change the channel my multimedia keys control...
<gribouille> merln, and the same card ?
<gnutron> DiiPhantom: updates ; upgrades will do it. provided it's installed.
<crimsun> rob227: please pastebin the output from `amixer -c0'
<rob227> Thanks for any help you can give
<badawi> i want to rebuild a package with the debugging flag on (-g) i did apt-get source  --download-only foobar, but now what do i do?
<DiiPhantom> gnutron: ty
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: what do you get if you type xrandr in the console?
<merln> gribouille: let me check i think
<rob227> so in terminal "pastebin amixer -c0"?
<rob227> i need to copy it first right? How do i do it?
<gnutron> rob227: is the audio jack plugged in all the wy
<merln> sudo lshw
<rob227> yes gnutron
<rob227> i have been trying to figure it out for days
<gnutron> rob227: do the amixer thing suggested
<noobnoob> is gnome the gui on top of the kernel?
<anto9us> rob227, click and select your text, then right click and copy
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: still here?
<noobnoob> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<rob227> i am trying to figure out how to paste bin
<McCallister> type into the terminal : cat /proc/asound/cards
<rascal_is_here> any body help me
<Loganhoup> rob227 http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fliegenderfrosch> noobnoob: you could put it like that, but gnome is only a part of the gui
<gnutron> rob227: alsamixer might help check both channels, crank 'em up.
<rascal_is_here> how to add auto welcome to a channel
<recon69> sick to death of "connection intrupted" messages when i try login to web sites.
<rob227> thanks Loganhoup
<merln> gribouille: i have an intel card but i think its differnt from yours
<Loganhoup> rob227 your welcome
<rascal_is_here> anybody say how to add auto welcome to a channel
<istvan> is manzur a bot?
<noobnoob> gliegenderfrosch im guessing its just the appearance or theme?
<noobnoob> gleigenderfrosch how would i compare it to a windows box ?
<LjL> istvan: no, why?
<merln> gribouille: scratch that i have a sound blaster audigy card
<onetinsoldier> badawi: get an answer yet?
<fliegenderfrosch> noobnoob: gnome is the desktop environment, which means it is a collection of programs which provide you with windows, a desktop, panels, and so on
<McCallister> I have a Creative SB0090 Sound Blaster Audigy PCI Sound Card w/ SB1394 Firewire
<noobnoob> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<badawi> onetinsoldier: no i'm googling
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok, i might be able to help
<McCallister> Try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-463921.html
<noobnoob> so i couild run kde or sfce on my existing ubuntu system?
<Loganhoup> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<badawi> onetinsoldier: please
<rob227> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83261/plain/
<onetinsoldier> badawi: well, first you need to unpack the source to the /usr/src directory
<rob227> thanks again there is the pastebin ;)
<McCallister> type alsamixer into terminal
<norcim122> hello
<fliegenderfrosch> noobnoob: have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<merln> i have a SB Audigy sound card but i cant get sound working on my computer could anyone help me?
<norcim122> can someone help with a logon problem?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: what is the full name of the file?
<anto9us> noobnoob, yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu or xubuntu
<DiiPhantom> how can i see all the hidden folders?
<rob227> crimsun: the pastebin you asked for http://paste.ubuntu.com/83261/plain/
<israelito_solito> hey, fliegenderfrosch, yes
<badawi> onetinsoldier: uqm_0.6.2.dfsg.orig.tar.gz
<nbeebo> what cad program do u guyz recommend
<iicsa> How do you sort a list, and return a copy of it? (not sort inline). Like new_list = old_list.sort()??
<israelito_solito> I need to add this
<fliegenderfrosch> DiiPhantom: in nautilus with control+h
<israelito_solito> fliegenderfrosch:
<israelito_solito> to my video card
<Ximal> can anyone tell me if there's currently an issue with the new flash player ? i installed flash 10 . x and now it won't work period ... only youtube is working ... if that even half the time..
<DiiPhantom> thats it! ty
<gnutron> DiiPhantom: ls -la  from a terminal, in nautilus edit prefs.
<israelito_solito> this: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<norcim122> anyone have a minute to help me
<badawi> onetinsoldier: what i'm looking for is rebuilding it into a .deb file but with -g flag set
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok... cd /usr/src . then use the following command  tar -zxvf /path_to_file/uqm_0.6.2.dfsg.orig.tar.gz -C .
<Loganhoup> diiphantom or just press Ctrl+h with natilus open
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: just open a terminal, type xrandr, press enter and tell us what you got
<crimsun> rob227: I'm offline for ~20 minutes for travel
<israelito_solito> thanks
<crimsun> rob227: please ping me in a bit
<robert__> how do i install google chrome?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: you will probably need to use the 'sudo' command in front of that
<robert__> it beat firefox and epiphany in the acid test
<norcim122> can someone help?
<McCallister> google chrome is windows only
<Pici> robert__: There is no native version of Chrome for Linux currently
<McCallister> you might try opera
<robert__> oh ok
<robert__> are there plans for google to make it for linux?
<israelito_solito> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1200
<israelito_solito> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<israelito_solito> LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 330mm x 210mm
<israelito_solito>    1280x800       60.1*+
<israelito_solito>    1024x768       60.0
<israelito_solito>    800x600        60.3
<FloodBot1> israelito_solito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fliegenderfrosch> norcim122: just ask your question, if someone knows the answer he can answer it
<robert__> is google making chrome for linux?
<anto9us> nbeebo, BRL-CAD is worth a look
<israelito_solito> I used it all the time with windows so
<norcim122> fliegenderfrosch thanks ... here goes
<norcim122> I have an install in ubuntu USB persistent
<israelito_solito> switch the monitor to the TV I mean
<h00k> robert__,  yeah
<h00k> robert__, eventually, it's in the works
<norcim122> no at boot i get run-init: overmounting root: stale NFS File Handle
<robert__> thanks
<norcim122> this is the error ERROR> run-init: overmounting root: stale NFS File Handle
<onetinsoldier> badawi: what's happening? you with me?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: yes
<nbeebo> anto9us, thanks dude
<McCallister> Does anyone know of a driver that supports Creative SB0090 Sound Blaster Audigy PCI Sound Card w/ SB1394 Firewire ?
<alex_21> DAISY is the Digital Accessible Information System, used by visually impaired people for print material, converted to speech I am looking for a guide to using DAISY Pipeline, and installing it. Does anyone know what I can try Googleing, because I run into brick walls everywhere so far, getting only DAISY Pipeline GUI, which isn't what I want
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok, is it unpacked?
<israelito_solito> fliegenderfrosch, are you there_
<israelito_solito> ?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: yes but without -C in the end
<norcim122> I have a usb install which gets this at boot:  ERROR> run-init: overmounting root: stale NFS File Handle
<norcim122> any takers?
<fliegenderfrosch> norcim122: to me it looks like it is trying to mount a NFS volume as root file system
<Ximal> also heyguys ... for some reason i'm getting an error message from the   "501 Tor is not an HTTP Proxy" error .. are there any solutions to this if you use tor ?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: well i don't know if it would have unpacked into  /usr/ src  dir then. did it?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: yes it's unpacked
<onetinsoldier> ok
<norcim122> fliegenderfrosch and that is bad?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: does it have a 'debian' dir in there?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: no
<norcim122> fliegenderfrosch  another clue is that   has PATH: /root/usr/bin:/root/usr/bin:/root/usr/bin:/root/usr/bin:
<norcim122> I guess that is the overmounting part
<badawi> onetinsoldier: ok if it apt-get source uqm, that unpacks it and creates the debian folder
<israelito_solito> how can I add this file /etc/x11/xorg.conf to my video card?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: s/it/i
<nbeebo> whats the "best" for new apps?
<nbeebo> best site*
<fliegenderfrosch> norcim122: i don‘t know this exactly, maybe there is an entry in your /etc/fstab
<ardchoille> israelito_solito: That's the wrong path
<storrgie> can you run bastille on a headless box?
<D-MAN> does anyone kow a program that will allow me to create invoices?
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: it looks like it hasn‘t recognized your tv out
<badawi> onetinsoldier: i got the debian folder, what's the next move
<norcim122> fliegenderfrosch  I will check
<gnutron> nbeebo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ardchoille> israelito_solito: it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf (Linux is case sensitive)
<alex_21> Any acess users here?
<anto9us> D-MAN, there's a template already in Openoffice.org spreadsheet
<alex_21> Access, sorry
 * Panarchy says Hi
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok, cool. now, i've never used the debian dir before, but i have seen the command for it. i have used a simple program called checkinstall to make .debs. but perhaps we can see if we can use the debian dir to build it
<israelito_solito> thanks, but how can I get it to recognize it?
<D-MAN> an do you know were to locate it?
<fliegenderfrosch> israelito_solito: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the configuration file for the xserver, where your graphics card driver settings are stored.
<badawi> onetinsoldier: sure
<onetinsoldier> badawi: hang on a minute
<D-MAN> anteaya,  do you know were to locate it?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | israelito_solito
<ubottu> israelito_solito: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noobnoob> anto9us i would if i was downloading the entire internet
<noobnoob> wasnt
<mrwes> I see the ppa repos for open office 3.0 are working again for Ibex 8.10 -- anyone get them to work for 8.04?
<israelito_solito> thanks everyone, I-ll give it a shot
<storrgie> can I run the graphical version of bastille on my server using my laptops x window system?
<revilodraw> hi! i have tried to print a test page for my new brother hl-2150n printer, and received this error '
<revilodraw> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'." any ideas?
<nbeebo> gnutron, not really what im looking for..
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok. do you see the 'Makefile' in there?
<fliegenderfrosch> storrgie: it could work with ssh -X
<McCallister>  0 [Audigy         ]: Audigy - Audigy 1 [Unknown]
<McCallister>                       Audigy 1 [Unknown] (rev.3, serial:0x581102) at 0xdf80, irq 17
<storrgie> fliegenderfrosch: how do i do that?
<Panarchy> Hi, I'm trying to remove a package called libgnutls26, which I just added. However, it wants to remove all of these; [pastebox] http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Fcyl2l
<badawi> onetinsoldier: no Makefile in debian or base_dir
<storrgie> fliegenderfrosch: when i connect to ssh just throw the -X arg on there?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: base_dir
<norcim122> fliegenderfrosch  what do i look for in fstab
<fliegenderfrosch> storrgie: i think so
<mrwes> I see the ppa repos for open office 3.0 are working again for Ibex 8.10 -- anyone get them to work for 8.04?
<fliegenderfrosch> norcim122: a NFS entry
<badawi> onetinsoldier: uqm-0.6.2.dfsg
<onetinsoldier> badawi: yes
<fliegenderfrosch> norcim122: but i have no idea if that is the problem, i’m just guessing
<froggles> hi
<mrwes> er
<D-MAN> anteaya,  do you know were to locate it in open office spreadsheet?
<froggles> is this the place to spread the word of the Klan?
<mrwes> hah
<musikgoat|main> absolutely not
<froggles> ok ok... which is why i asked.
<Panarchy> Please tell me what to do;
<Panarchy> Hi, I'm trying to remove a package called libgnutls26, which I just added. However, it wants to remove all of these; [pastebox] http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Fcyl2l
<anteaya> D-MAN, I have no idea what you are talking about. Sorry mate!
<norcim122> fliegenderfrosch  I have this .................${UNIONFS} / ${UNIONFS} rw 0 0
<onetinsoldier> badawi: well, one way to add the -g flag is to edit that file. but, now it been a while since i've done this, i think you can export the -g option as an environment variable. let's try that
<L3Tum> how long should it take for the terminal to "read filenames from STDIN"? I've waited almost 10 mins, there are almost 400 files. It's showing just the blinking cursor, should I close the terminal and try to do less files at once?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: sure
<anto9us> D-MAN, can't find it at the moment, it used to be there, not used it for a while though, trying to locate, hang on
<merln> sorry i accidentally closed out before i am having trouble getting sound working on my computer can anyone help?
<D-MAN> anto9us,  kk i appreciate it!
<froggles> Panarchy: thats cooky
<tsrk> My flash drive isn't working and I'm getting the error "device not accepting address 9, error -110" in kern.log.  It doesn't work on windows either.  What's wrong with it?
<SSilver2k> how do i tell if 3d acceleration is enabled on my system?
<peeps_> hiya folks!
<onetinsoldier> badawi: to do that, here's the command,   export "gcc=gcc -g"  ..however, let me try and look and see if i have that right
<peeps_> http://pastebin.com/m3a9a9f39
<mrwes> SSilver2k, open a terminal and type glxgears
<froggles> i say let apt-get uninstall all those, then apt0get install them
<peeps_> why am i getting that error?
<storrgie> should I run bastille on my webserver?
<qcjn> hi, after the screensaver, i can't open the computer, it leaves a black screen ?
<gribouille> I have a Quadro FX 370 graphics card. what package should I install for the X server ?
<storrgie> gribouille: nvidia 177 will handle your card fine
<froggles> gribouille: you mean the driver ?
<L3Tum> Is there any way to know if the terminal has frozen?
<scientes> checkinstall mkdir is completely broken
<gribouille> froggles, yes
<storrgie> gribouille: what laptop are you using? my precision 4300 has that and I use the 177 driver
<scientes> i have to run it then manually created the directories it needs in /usr/lloca/whatever
<SSilver2k> im getting 550FPS in glxgears, i assume thats good?
<Scunizi> I need a reference for a graphical pdf page extractor and merging utility.. pdfedit just doesn't seem to want to work
<gribouille> storrgie, it's not a laptop, it's a workstation
<Asako> try glxinfo
<scientes> it does it like mkdir -p -- /usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/libvirt
<scientes>  and doesnt work
<onetinsoldier> badawi: instead try   export "CCFLAGS=-g" ...there, i'm pretty certain that's how to do it.
<scientes> how can i make this work
<badawi> onetinsoldier: and what
<storrgie> gribouille: i have a FX 360m, i was thinking 370 sorry
<badawi> onetinsoldier: and what's the command to build the .deb package?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: you can see that with  echo "$CCFLAGS"
<gnutron> L3Tum: type reset, or try ctrl+c first
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: i don't think the quattro cards work with the default drivers...
<onetinsoldier> badawi: do you have the CCFLAGS environment variable set?
<froggles> i have an nVidia 8400GS, a pci card. when i watch high quality movies and dvd's there's a random,  glitch like ripple accross mplayer/xine.  but when i had my prior card (nvidia mx4000), that never happened.
<gribouille> storrgie, what is the name of the package containing the 177 driver ?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: yes
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: mine works fine, and 177 glx works fine on most of them
<mib_b2ny13hw> Hey guys I got my boot fixed by reinstalling ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> on a quattro? didn't they have special drivers?
<qcjn> hi gnutron
<mib_b2ny13hw> now how do I uninstall ubuntu safely?
<L3Tum> gnutron: what does reset or ctrl+c do?
<gnutron> qcjn: yo
<peeps_> why am i getting this error?
<peeps_> http://pastebin.com/m3a9a9f39
<storrgie> quattro?
<storrgie> u mean quadro?
<onetinsoldier> bascule: ok. now, as root, or perhaps you can use the 'sudo' command, while in the base_dir, type in   sudo debian/rules binary
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: sorry, yeah
<gnutron> L3Tum: reset, resets and clears the terminal buffer, ctrl-c aborts what might be running
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: yea glx-177 supports them
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: i'm going with you on this
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: must have been back in the day
<Scunizi> froggles: the newer nvidia 180.11 driver will probably fix that.. It fixed many of my issues.. install instructions are on the forums.. just search for 180.06 and you'll see it.
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: well we could check the package information
<badawi> onetinsoldier: is it CCFLAGS or CFLAG?
<storrgie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<musikgoat|main> storrgie: your right
<storrgie> musikgoat|main: quadro fx 370 is in there
<onetinsoldier> badawi: hmm, been so long, perhaps it is CFLAG
<qcjn> gnutron: after the screensaver, my computer stay,s in blackscreen, and i can't have access to the computer, so i have to restart
<gribouille> there is no nvidia-glx-177 in hardy 64 bit !
<storrgie> hmmm
<onetinsoldier> badawi: yep. i think it is CFLAG]
<storrgie> yes that might be a problem
<musikgoat|main> gribouille: there should be, thats what i'm running
<storrgie> gribouille: have you ever installed the nvidia drivers? (from nvidia)
<badawi> onetinsoldier: it's building with CCFLAGS, i'll try CFLAG in a minute
<peeps_> why am i getting this error?    http://pastebin.com/m3a9a9f39
<gnutron> qcjn: just restart x-windows ctrl+alt+backspace i think.
<gribouille> storrgie, no
<storrgie> gribouille: that might be a better option for you, why are you stuck in 8.04?
<qcjn> like ...right now ?
<gribouille> storrgie, because it's LTS
<onetinsoldier> badawi: i think your right CFLAGS. CFLAGS is for the C compiler options, while i believe that CCFLAGS is for the C++ options
<storrgie> gribouille: alright well... install the nvidia bin driver, if you want assistance you can message me
<gribouille> musikgoat|main, are you using 64 bit hardy ?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: know what, i'll export all of them and try again :)
<anto9us> D-MAN, can't find it in the repos but there's one here http://smalldataproblem.org/ooextras/downloads/english/index.php?tab=Calc
<fliegenderfrosch> i gotta go to sleep now, see you
<gnutron> qcjn: sure, if you have irssi in a screen, you wont drop your irc connection.
<noobnoob_> how do i join another irc server and keep these channels open on this server in xchat?
<gribouille> storrgie, you mean the driver from the ubuntu repos ?
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok.. but if you are redoing, you need to run a clean command
<musikgoat|main> gribouille: no, intrepid, i picked up on that late, i'll let storrgie help you :-P
<onetinsoldier> badawi: or remove the dir and unpack it again
<storrgie> gribouille: just pm me, i cant watch this thread my eyes hurt
<froggles> Scunizi: cool thanx
<mrwes> I see the ppa repos for open office 3.0 are working again for Ibex 8.10 -- anyone get them to work for 8.04?
<froggles> Scunizi: i thought there was only one nvidia driver
<mrwes> re McCallister
<McCallister> Hey guys.
<gnutron> noobnoob_: xchat |help
<corinth> rg
<gnutron> noobnoob_: xchat should do multiple servers, though i don't know the exact command.
<mib_b2ny13hw> where do I type fixmbr in vista reovery mode? Do I start command line or something?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: if you need to clean the source for a clean compile, try  sudo debuild clean
<McCallister> You can connect to multiple servers and channels in xchat.
<onetinsoldier> badawi: again, i've never done this using the debian build dir
<peeps_> why am i getting this error? http://pastebin.com/m3a9a9f39
<anto9us> noobnoob, ctrl+t then type /server <address>
<badawi> onetinsoldier: ok got the .deb file!! now to see if it has the debugging information
<McCallister> Just create new tabs in xchat.
<onetinsoldier> badawi: roger, gl!
<Bax> I want to empty a .Trash folder on a partition.  I can type rm -rf * in that folder and it will delete everything in ONLY that folder, right?
<mrwes> noobnoob, you can also use Ctrl + W to close a tab -- just like in Firefox
<mrwes> Bax, heh
<badawi> onetinsoldier: didn't work :( (no debugging symbols found)
<mrwes> making sure aye?
<gnutron> peeps_: try mount -t vfat /media/floppy/
<anto9us> Bax, provided that folder is the PWD (present working directory)
<McCallister> is there an easy way to save the open servers/channels you have in xchat so that they open next time you open the program?
<Yamikuronue> I reinstalled ubuntu after it was working (long story, was trying to do something that didn't work so I ended up reformatting again) and now the desktop won't load. I'm very much unfamiliar with the command line... can anyone help me figure out how to get it back up?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: dang... well, you can edit the Makefile and see if that works
<D-MAN> anto thanks that helps allot now i can get paid !
<noobnoob_> gnutron thx
<gnutron> peeps_: or try mount -t vfat /dev/floppy /media/floppy/
<badawi> onetinsoldier: we're close i'll try changing config.state in debian
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok
<mrwes> Bax, you can type pwd at the prompt to make sure you're in the correct directory
<qcjn> gnutron: it was the right command, it restarted, it unconnected xchat, thought.. But i won't know if it's working till the screensaver starts again ? or the energie saver ?
<gnutron> qcjn: the screensaver probably didnt agree with the box resources or video driver, use another screensaver.
<L3Tum> when browsing, like to upload pictures, is there a hotkey to view as thumbnails instead of list? I can't select multiple files in list.
<anto9us> McCallister, yes, ctrl+s and edit the Network server, add favourite #channels seperated by a comma and without spaces
<gribouille> storrgie, I'm not chatting on the workstation
<qcjn> gnutron: i did change screensaver ! just before i asked the question i came back to the older one !
<the_dark_warrio> sometimes, when scrolling large pages, or text files, the sound interrupts for a while and than starts again. Any hints?
<gribouille> storrgie, kde
<onetinsoldier> badawi: Ur-Quan Masters is Star Control released as free open source. i used to play Star Control way back on a game console called a 3DO.
<qcjn> gnutron: but if i wan,t to use another screensaver and it does the samething (comes black and can't do anything anymore) . Can i restart x? ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<nbeebo> whats a simple easy good forum solution (SOFTWARE)? lol
<gnutron> qcjn: yes
<storrgie> ummmm in gnome there is GDM, what is it called in KDE?
<onetinsoldier> kdm
<qcjn> ok,
<badawi> onetinsoldier: ok, for debugging, uqm creates uqm-debug, but debian isn't including it in the .deb
<storrgie> onetinsoldier: thnnkx.,
<L3Tum> ok so apparently ubuntu does not support thumbnail views when browsing files. so is there a way to select all files or select multiple files when browsing?
<anto9us> the_dark_warrio, your processor isn't keeping up with the demand, look at what's eating up resources, try different apps for doing what you're doing that are less processor intensive
<onetinsoldier> badawi: hmmm, you could use checkinstall to make the .deb. but it's more simplistic. the .deb won't contain stuff like all the dependency information and things of that nature
<Static--> is there a command to launch gnome gdm, so i can use it as a lock screen?
<gnutron> L3Tum: gthumb does thumbnails
<BazookaAce> <L3Tum: yes it does
<zxus> hey
<BazookaAce> yo
<Lossif> Hey, I just installed a new HD in my mythbox, Mounted and shared it and I can see it on the network but for some reason it is readonly
<zxus> Just installed unbuntu, its aswome =D
<ardchoille> zxus: :)
<zelrikriando> zxus, glad you like it
<gnutron> Static--: /etc/init.d/gdm  start | stop   lock screen is in your logoff menu.
<onetinsoldier> badawi: is uqm-debug a toaly separate executable?
<onetinsoldier> tottaly*
<evgeni> Ho
<evgeni> hi
<Static--> gnutron: i know where lock is, but i want to launch gdm to use it insead of lock screen
<zxus> yeah, thanks, i've gotta go play more, i'll be back to bug you guys with my problems soon =P peace people !
<badawi> onetinsoldier: yes otherwise it's uqm
<L3Tum> gnutron, BazookaAce: Is there either a hotkey or way to change from list view to thumbnail view, or a way to select multiple files from list view? I'm trying to upload some pics but there are almost 400 of them, and I can't select more than one at a time from the list view
<the_dark_warrio> anto9us: I was working with Bless, a hex editor, and when I scrolled the window, the music interrupted. I think gnome is a little bit heavy
<noobnoob_> its just be against the world baby
<noobnoob_> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<evgeni> I tried to set up a msql/php/html server using lamp method... Everything is set up accept that I don't know my mysql password
<ardchoille> badawi: I had no idea that game was in the repos
<gnutron> Static--: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  start or stop
<evgeni> can you help me to find it
<l7> how do i get a program to start when i log in?  i want to get tomboy notes to start automatically - minimized if possible
<Static--> gnutron: doesnt that just start the service, not launch it
<badawi> ardchoille: it's been there for a looong time
<onetinsoldier> badawi: i'm thinking checkinstall wouldn't include either, but i could be wrong. you would probably need to edit some file in the debian dir, or perhaps the Makefile in base_dir, in order to get it included in the .deb
<onetinsoldier> badawi: if you want i can download this and start looking at it myself
<tsopp> Hey got a quick question, I'm using ffmpeg, trying to change an .avi to a .flv but its telling me "unknown format" for the .avi file, is there something i'm missing?
<tsopp> s/change/convert/
<badawi> onetinsoldier: don't bother, unless you want to play it too ;)
<anto9us> everyone_, system | preferences | sessions | startup programs, add
<eli_> Any one know howto resolve this error? ‘const char*’ to ‘char [6]’
<fushorts> l7, system > preferences > sessions
<Static--> is there a command to launch gnome gdm, so i can use it as a lock screen?
<dj_ee3> Anyone knows how I can find my mysql password ?? I am using LAMP ...
<badawi> onetinsoldier: i got by debug file, it's not that much of a problem that it's not installed, i can copy the file manually
<l7> fushorts: thanks, i'm trying that
<onetinsoldier> badawi: i will do it. this has been a good refresher for me, besides, like the game and have installed older versions of uqm in linux as well as in windows
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok, whatever works, but i will take a look anyway
<badawi> onetinsoldier: i need the debug version to cheat, the game is sooo hard
<schnauzer> Static--, If you want to lock your screen, use [Ctrl]+[Alt]+L
<zhjawe> My 3D accelerate card is Geforce2 mx 400,the refresh rate is always 50HZ.
<onetinsoldier> badawi: oh, hehe
<anto9us> tsopp, you should make sure you have all the codecs installed
<tsopp> anto9us: well not sure which one i am missing :P
<anto9us> !restricted
<gnutron> Static--: it starts the gnome desktop
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<badawi> onetinsoldier: pause when it's about to save, and change the values on the fly >:)
<tsopp> anto9us: well yea, those codecs I have.
<Static--> schnauzer: i know how to lock the screen, i want to use gdm instead of the lock screen
<anto9us> tsopp, does the file play in vlc?
<Yamikuronue> hmm. Startx gives me "Fatal server error: no screens found" followed by "xinit: connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server" followed by "xinit: no such process (errno 3): server error" followed by dumping me back at the command line. If that helps at all with the not loading the desktop thing.
<l7> another question: how can i start firefox with the same window position and dimensions every time?
<schnauzer> Static--, ohh, in that case, i think you can use "switch user" for that, if that's the result you want
<gnutron> Static--: that doesn't make sense to me !
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ahh, i see. the game is hard, but i have beaten it without cheat. but i have to save a lot and restart from my saves. ;-)
<fushorts> l7 that should save automagically
<froggles> Scunizi: is it 180.11 driver or  180.06 ?
<froggles> you mentioned both
<schnauzer> Static--, System > Log out [username] > Switch User
<gnutron> l7: i think system - prefs - sessions you toggle save session settings.
<froggles> Scunizi: you were talking about the nvidia driver.
<l7> hmm, it seems when terminal is occupying the top left corner, firefox will not open in the top left corner as well
<schnauzer> Your programs will remain, but you will get your login screen instead of a lock screen
<Lossif> is there a reason why my samba share is readonly even if it should be set to share?
<mdmkolbe> What is intrepid-backports?
<l7> basically i want several apps to open in the top left corner rather thank looking for a "free" corner...
<storrgie> how do i update/install the linux headers?
<Yamikuronue> do I maybe need some sort of video card driver?
<asrael> a generic linux question... how is it possible that a script runs fine when i start, but when the same users crontab runs it, i get errors?
<fushorts> l7, i know if you have advanced desktop settings it is possible for the most part
<mdmkolbe> Is it (intrepid-backports) ports from older versions to intrepid or ports from newer versions to intrepid?
<qcjn> schnauzer: will the program still continue, like the music continue playing ?
<storrgie> how do i install/update my linux headers?!?!?!?!
<fushorts> l7, you can get that from add/remove programs if you dont have it already
<anto9us> mdmkolbe, newer versions
<ardchoille> mdmkolbe: my understanding is that backports are apps from newer versions of Ubuntu
<l7> gnutron: hmm, system - prefs - sessions doesn't quite work as it doesn't save window positions but thanks anyhow
<asrael> storrgie apt-get install linux-headers-version
<schnauzer> I'm using Rhythmbox, and it seems to pause the music.
<mdmkolbe> anto9us, ardchoille: thx
<badawi> onetinsoldier: hey thanks for your dedicated help btw
<qcjn> schnauzer: i use mpd
<RequinB4> asrael: replace version with `uname -r` (with the `)
<schnauzer> However, the programs will retain their info; If you're typing a document, you can continue where you left off earlier
<onetinsoldier> badawi: yw, although i was obviously rusty
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to play Yo Frankie, or in other words, the Apricot open game. But I only get a gray screen. I'm using the open ati drivers. What's going on? Do I have to use fglrx?
<schnauzer> qcjn: I'm afraid I don't know, then.
<onetinsoldier> badawi: what window manager do you use?
<qcjn> i ll try it
<asrael> back to my question... ^^' how is it possible that a script runs fine when i start, but when the same users crontab runs it, i get errors?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: right now it's gnome or gnome/openbox
<badawi> onetinsoldier: when i'm remote
<mylisto> question...
<mylisto> I've got a .sh file...
<Chriger[Ecl]> Ubuntu is AWSOME!
<l7> fushorts: hmm, i'm searching for it...
<mylisto> Its a script (me thinks) to install twonky
<mylisto> how do I run the script?
<Bitfish> Chriger[Ecl], it sure is, yep!
<asrael> mylisto, allow it to run (chmod +x filename) and ./filename
<onetinsoldier> badawi: gnome is the environment. do you know what window manager it is? enlightenment(e16), xfce? icewm?
<schnauzer> ./script or sh script
<[TiZ]> mylisto, right click it, properties, click the Permissions tab, and add execute permissions. then just double click it.
<asrael> or sh filename
<ShaunWing> say does ubuntu come standard with a putty like program?
<kristian_> what bittorrent client and partition editor do people use?
<ShaunWing> Assumed it would?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: metacity, but openbox for vnc
<wan> thx - bye
<Bitfish> ShaunWing, you mean SSH?
<asrael> kristian_, utorrent and fdisk
<ShaunWing> yes
<mylisto> ah..
<mylisto> thanks
<onetinsoldier> badawi: roger that. are you using 64-bit install?
<ardchoille> ShaunWing: Ubuntu comes with ssh
<Bitfish> ShaunWing, there is a PuTTy-alike client available, but SSH is builtin
<l7> fushorts: did you mean simple-ccsm?
<gnutron> ShaunWing: apt-cache search putty   its there
<badawi> onetinsoldier: no 32
<fushorts> l7, up top you need to make sure you have it set to all available applications, then it is called Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to play Yo Frankie, or in other words, the Apricot open game. But I only get a gray screen. I'm using the open ati drivers. What's going on? Do I have to use fglrx?
<Bitfish> ShaunWing, just type 'ssh user@host' in your Terminal
<Yamikuronue> ...so no advice, huh?
<asrael> guys, any1 use crontabs? for some reason it gives error when i run a script that runs normally fine
<Lossif> how do you find the permissions of a directory?
<Lossif> in terminal
<asrael> Lossif, ls -l dir
<ShaunWing> tx but looking for an X ssh application like putty
<[TiZ]> Yamikuronue, did you ask a question? I don't see one from you when I scroll back.
<Bitfish> Yamikuronue, in what?
<peleg> I type mplayer -really-quiet /home/peleg/.voicemem/voice.wav 2>&1 > /dev/null   --- it plays well enough, but still I recieve two error messages ("mplayer: could not connect to socket" and "mplayer: No such file or directory
<Bitfish> s/in/on
<Yamikuronue> [21:28] <Yamikuronue> I reinstalled ubuntu after it was working (long story, was trying to do something that didn't work so I ended up reformatting again) and now the desktop won't load. I'm very much unfamiliar with the command line... can anyone help me figure out how to get it back up?
<l7> fushorts: you mean make sure there's a check mark next to all the third party software repos?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok, copy. i was going to ask if you wanted to try something. i made the Makefile work for x86_64 for an old program call 'xsnow'. it would need to be edited again to make it work for 32-bit tho
<SergeantPony> I updated from 7.10 to 8.10 and for some reason it won't boot using kernel 2.6.27-10-generic, it will booot using 2.6.24-22-generic. Any specific reason why?
<peleg> what's happening? how come mplayer does not shut up?
<[TiZ]> Desktop won't load? Please elaborate more.
<Bitfish> Yamikuronue, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Yamikuronue> the... gnome or whatever. The GUI. I'm just staring at a command prompt and I've never (before today) used a unix/linux command prompt, though google has been helping me learn.
<schnauzer> Yamikuronue: "startx"
<fushorts> l7, on mine it is just a selection on the top that says All available applications
<Yamikuronue> I tried that. It claims to be running gnome and restarts fine but I'm still at a prompt
<badawi> onetinsoldier: what do you need? i think xsnow is already there in the repo
<Yamikuronue> Startx gives me "Fatal server error: no screens found" followed by "xinit: connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server" followed by "xinit: no such process (errno 3): server error" followed by dumping me back at the command line.
<ShaunWing> say how do I install putty?
<Bitfish> Yamikuronue, type this in your terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ohcrapitsgone> How do I configure grub to boot vista?
<schnauzer> Alt+F7 maybe?
<[TiZ]> Yamikuronue, what about -- okay. That's more useful.
<qcjn> schnauzer: the music continued, but firefox & xchat closed
<SergeantPony> I updated from 7.10 to 8.10 and for some reason it won't boot using kernel 2.6.27-10-generic, it will booot using 2.6.24-22-generic. Any specific reason why? this is on a Toshiba Satellite laptop
<[TiZ]> What version of Ubuntu are you trying to run?
<ari_stress> Yamikuronue: sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm
<mylisto> ok...
<mylisto> not working
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: case sensitive startx
<nnull> guys, im trying to open nvidia-settings, but it says when i try open that x driver isnt in use, but the restricted driver for my software is in use according to hardware drivers???
<schnauzer> qcjn: thats odd, im not sure what caused thatr
<[TiZ]> No, that's sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm. It needs a hyphen
<l7> fushorts: http://phubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/advanced-desktop-effects-settings/ seems to suggest the package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<Bitfish> ShaunWing, well, lemme see
<l7> fushorts: is that the package you're referring to?
<gnutron> ShaunWing: sudo apt-get install putty
<Bitfish> ShaunWing, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/putty
<onetinsoldier> badawi: oh, it might be in ubuntu. i'm using regular debian here. it's not in available in debian. but i just got downloading ubuntu 8.10 a bit ago because i thought i'd install it to see what it's all about.
<RequinB4> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (intrepid), package size 303 kB, installed size 756 kB
<fattmoley> Can anyone tell me how to start the NVIDIA X Server Settings program with root privileges? Also how do I restart the X Server?
<[TiZ]> Yamikuronue, another thing you could do is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ShaunWing> tx
<RequinB4> [TiZ]: that command does next to nothing in hardy +
<qcjn> schnauzer: well i did it with the red close button (upper right) disconnect !
<Yamikuronue> yeesh, I found the update command and it's apparently got a lot of updates. I'll try both those in one minute when it finishes.
<gds_lumut> ab_d
<[TiZ]> RequinB4: Next to nothing is better than nothing.
<[TiZ]> What does the "fix xserver" thing in the recovery menu do, then?
<afeijo> how can I check if my user is under quota (disk space) ?
<fushorts> l7, yeah
<schnauzer> qcjn: on the panel?
<daemonicum> okay: question: running ubuntu.. i have some drives, which i DO want to mount on startup, but u don't want them to be shown on the "desktop"... what do i do?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: it's debian testing with a re renamed firefox and morbid emphasis on sudo
<onetinsoldier> badawi: i'll have three linux installs. debian lenny, debian sid, and ubuntu, lol. and then winxp pro to boot.. lol. i can hardly keep up witjh them all. anyway, i'm off to install. gl with uqm!
<fattmoley> Can anyone tell me how to start the NVIDIA X Server Settings program with root privileges? Also how do I restart the X Server?
<anto9us> ohcrapitsgone,  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default to whatever line number windows would appear at in that list
<qcjn> schnauzer: the upper bar right of the time
<daemonicum> fattmoley xserver restart is ctrl alt backspace
<fushorts> l7, after it is installed on mine it turns to the compiz name however in the Add/Remove programs list it was the advanced desktop settings name
<[TiZ]> daemonicium, you can either hide all volumes from the desktop, or show all volumes from the desktop. Nothing in between.
<onetinsoldier> badawi: a morbid emphasis eh? hehe
<gnutron> fattmoley: i think  its sudo nvidia-settings in a terminal
<fattmoley> Thanks
<nnull> fattmoley¬ gksu nvidia-settings & ctrl + alt + backspace
<SergeantPony> I updated from 7.10 to 8.10 and for some reason it won't boot using kernel 2.6.27-10-generic, it will booot using 2.6.24-22-generic. Any specific reason why?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: what happens if you don't use sudo?
<l7> fushorts: which version of ubuntu do you have by the way?
<badawi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<asrael> any1 use crontabs? for some reason it gives error when i run a script that runs normally fine... any idea?
<schnauzer> qcjn: I'm afraid I don't know how to help you
<nnull> when i try to start nvidia-settings it says im not using X server
<anto9us> SergeantPony, run updates and upgrades and try again
<Jack_Sparrow> SergeantPony did you go through 8.04
<nnull> but if i check in hardware drivers i am using proprietry driver
<qcjn> schnauzer: i'm just telling you what i did!
<afeijo> how can I check if my user is under quota (disk space) ? it tells me 'no disk space' but I have 6 gb
<badawi> onetinsoldier: from the link ubottu gave -> . If you believe you need a root account to perform a certain action, please consult the official support channels first, to make sure there is not a better alternative.
<daemonicum> anyone got an answer to my question?
<xorxes> Anyone know how to format a partition to hfs+ ??
<badawi> onetinsoldier: lol
<SergeantPony> jack_sparrow I did all upgrades / updatews when they came out. it stops on loading hardware drivers
<fushorts> l7, 8.10 currently but it has been that way fro me since 7.04 i believe
<daemonicum> xorxes use an os x install disk ^^
<badawi> onetinsoldier: there's a section called -> Re-disabling your root account
<onetinsoldier> badawi: ok, see ya later. have fun
<badawi> onetinsoldier: later
<xorxes> daemonicum....lol. i tried that, believe me. it didnt work, so my last resort is to do it from linux
<ShaunWing> sudo apt-get install putty ---> couldn't find package ... any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: i'll have a look at it befoe i install
<daemonicum> xorxes what.. seriously?
<anto9us> daemonicum, I think there's a tweak in gconf-editor for that somewhere
<daemonicum> via diskutil you should get it done
<[TiZ]> daemonicum, you can either hide all volumes from the desktop, or show all volumes from the desktop. Nothing in between.
<asrael> ShaunWing why would you need putty?
<gnutron> ShaunWing: open synaptic, enable reositories
<gnutron> asrael: good question ;p
<clickster> Hello, how do I elevate to superuser status in sudo?
<ShaunWing> to vie multiple ssh clients
<daemonicum> [TiZ] how so?
<ohcrapitsgone> anto9us: I installed Linux after Vista and unlike with XP Vista wasn't auto detected and I have no entry for it and I'm screwed.....
<daemonicum> that would help already.. like.. how do i do htat
<daemonicum> ?
<exodus_ms> windoze? putty?
<[TiZ]> Wanna do it through GUI, or CLI?
<McCallister> Where do programs generally get installed to?
<l7> fushorts: ah well thanks for the tip, switching the placement mode to cascade in compizconfig is a bit nicer
<daemonicum> xorxes diskutil should actually do the trick
<ShaunWing> and store their login info easily...
<Lossif> if I set up a samba share in my /media directory would I need to change the permissions of that folder?
<fushorts> l7, sorry i cant be of more help good luck
<daemonicum> [TiZ] it's not for me actually, so rather gui
<anto9us> ohcrapitsgone, I believe you can configure grub to do it, I've never had to though
<qcjn> anyway, other subject..i couldn't play the video or diaporama so i wen't and changed in xorg.conf...section screen, defaultdeph to 16 instead of 24, and now it works..But the quality seems to have "diminushed" ---not sure of this word --firs language is french
<Yamikuronue> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm says "changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended". I've also noticed my screen is blinking oddly from time to time.
<[TiZ]> daemonicum, okay. So hit Alt+f2, type gconf-editor, and hit enter. Go to apps -> nautilus, and change show_volumes to false. Done.
<ohcrapitsgone> anto9us: Darn, I can't seem to get help with this and I really need to be able to get into Vista tonight. Thanks for trying to help.
<l7> fushorts:  it's cool, cascaded windows is a bit of an improvement for not too much work
<unicum> [TiZ] i'll try.. thx is coming soon ^^
<Yamikuronue> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg warns me "overwriting possibly-customized configuration file; backiup in /etc/x11/xorg.comf.20081209220409". Still looking at a prompt.
<[TiZ]> Yamikuronue, restart.
<fushorts> l7, fair enough :)
<schnauzer> qcjn: That's because you've changed your color settings to display fewer colors
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: try just 'start'  looks like a buntu thing i dunno
<Yamikuronue> rebooting puts me at a prompt
<Yamikuronue> start gives me "missing job name"
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: you've tried that right?
<Yamikuronue> "* starting GNOME Display Manager... [OK]" followed by a prompt
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: check your x log in /var/log/
<McCallister> I installed tomboy using the synaptic package manager and I can't open the program.
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: something is missing or just whacked but fixable.
<Yamikuronue> gnutron: how do I do that? Again, absolute command line newbie, I'm used to dos commands
<keymaster> irc
<keymaster> irc
<Yamikuronue> gnutron: like, I figured out using google how to nagivate to the directory, but what program do I use to open the log and what's the command for that?
<anto9us> McCallister, type tomboy in a terminal and see what it says
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   its scrollable, spacebar, page-up
<Yamikuronue> thanks
<Yamikuronue> what am I looking for? I presume at the bottom, right?
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: correct
<McCallister> That did the trick! How can I add it to my applications list?
<anto9us> McCallister, it should already be under accessories
<unicum> http://helios.wh2.tu-dresden.de/~unicum/usual_suspects.jpg
<McCallister> It is, I'm blind. Thanks.
<l7> does anyone know how to adjust stickiness in compizconfig?  i want to get windows to stop sticking to the edge of the screen
<Yamikuronue> the end of it tells me again "Fatal server error: no screens found".
<Yamikuronue> Before that, "(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/muodules/drivers//vesa_drv.so  (II)Module vesa: vender="X.Org Foundation" compiled for 1.5.0, module version = 1.3.0 Module class = X.org Video Driver  ABI class: x.Org Video Driver, version 4.1   (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets:vesa  (II) Primary Device is:  (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa  (EE) No devices detected."
<keres_> what is the apt-get for firefox?
<Yamikuronue> with of course each (II) thing starting a new line
<keres_> is it "sudo apt-get install firefox" ?
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  it should probe for the driver
 * Panarchy says Hi
<keres_> i guess it works :S
<Yamikuronue> how do I get back to the prompt?
<vboxw> keres: this may help - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Panarchy> I'm trying to work out how to install a .deb via command line?
<gnutron> Panarchy: sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<kindofabuzz> dpkg -i <whatever>.deb
<Panarchy> As I only know how to install .rpm via command line
<schnauzer> Panarchy: dpkg -i [package]
<slayerboyWRK> Panarchy: check out http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-dpkg-to-install-deb-files/ for more info
<bryanbuchanan> anyone know how to get wireless interweb working on a fresh install?
<Baba_B00ie> Panarchy, sudo apt-get install firefox   ... should work
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: type q
<azfira_> hjhfxj
<slayerboyWRK> bryanbuchanan: depends on what kind of wireless card you have
<Panarchy> Can someone help me find the latest version of libgnutls
<Panarchy> Can someone help me find the latest version of libgnutls13
<bryanbuchanan> I'm a complete linux noob, if you could point me in the right direction, I'd be pumped
<bryanbuchanan> starting with how to find out what wireless card this thing has :)
<Panarchy> if I guess right, should work just now
<gnutron> !wifi | bryanbuchanan
<ubottu> bryanbuchanan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mal3ko> how do we kill hang session?
<Yamikuronue> ah, thanks. Do I want to use the kernel's framebuffer device interface?
<McCallister> Thanks for recommending Tomboy notes, it's really great.
<Panarchy> Can someone help me find the latest version of libgnutls13? As I need it for wireshark-common, the latest version, which isn't available in apt.
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: that could be the problem, i would say no, but yes might work.
<viator> what packages do i need forStandard C runtime library development  Standard C++ runtime library development
<Yamikuronue> I'll try no, then
<Yamikuronue> selecting keyboard... XKB set shuold be left alone, right?
<Panarchy> viator: gcc
<Mal3ko> how do we kill hang session?
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: correct
<Mal3ko> how do we kill hang ssh session?
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<viator> i have build essential
<Panarchy> Can someone help me find the latest version of libgnutls13? As I need it for wireshark-common, the latest version, which isn't available in apt.
<gnutron> Mal3ko: try ctrl+c or kill pid
<keres_> what is the apt-get for pure gnome?
<viator> let me check cache for gcc
<tritium> viator: build-essential depends on gcc
<gnutron> viator: ubuntu-desktop i'm pretty sure
<Panarchy> CodeBlocks for an IDE if you like
<keres_> i guess it works :S
<keres_> wait
<viator> lol
<gnutron> keres_: ubuntu-desktop i'm pretty sure
<gnutron> viator: sorry
<Yamikuronue> ok, I configured the appropriate keyboard, told it no keyboard options, and it warns me it's overwriting the configuratino file and puts me back at the prompt. Did I miss something here? It all seemed to be asking about the keyboard type
<micah> Should upstream upgrade requests be made in ubuntu or debian?
<viator> ok i have them both
<keres_> gnutron: thanks
<bryanbuchanan> to get my wireless card working, can I use windows wireless drivers to install the drivers from my cd that came with the computer?
<keres`zZz> ARG
<slayerboyWRK> Panarchy: the latest version for libgnutls13 that i can see is 1.4.4.3
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<keres`zZz> if you close out a terminal that is doing something on accident, what happens?
<keres`zZz> like an apt-get
<micah> bryanbuchanan: check out ndisgtk
<woden_> What is the digital photo program for Ubuntu?
<bryanbuchanan> gracias, will do
<Yamikuronue> it put me back at a prompt but the screen's blinking a bit oddly.
<woden_> "You have just inserted a medium with digital photos.  Choose what application to launch."
<woden_> "No applications found"
<ThePlastikJesus> Is there a way to cleanup un wanted files in Ubuntu like you would in windows like a "Disk Clean-Up"
<keres_> if you close out a terminal that is doing something on accident, what happens?
<schnauzer> keres_, the program stops.
<gnutron> keres_: it will probably stop it
<woden_> keres_:  Type CTRL + z, then bg, then you can close the Terminal and the program won't stop
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: you do have ubuntu-desktop installed right, did it ever work?
<woden_> What is the digital photo program for Ubuntu?
<Yamikuronue> It used to work before I reformatted. All signs seem to indicate it's installed, I forget now what the command was but it told me it was already installed...
<schnauzer> keres_, If you want to run a terminal program in the background, open up a virtual terminal [Ctrl]+[Alt]+F1
<asdfg>  hi
<Chrisie> woden_:  try GIMP
<asdfg>  i like hi better
<woden_> Chrisie:  No, a digital photo program.  When I plug in my digital camera I get a box that says "You have just inserted a medium with digital photos.  Choose what application to launch." and "No applications found".  I already have gimp installed.
<mikeypizano> can i reverse sync an ipod on ubuntu?
<Xcerca> i just compiled a program from code blocks and it runs fine there,  but how can i run the executable from the foler without moving it to the bin folder ?
<McCallister> use songbird.
<schnauzer> mikeypizano, I prefer gtkpod
<Xcerca> bash program or ./ program or somthing like that ?
<mikeypizano> mccallister, i do have the songs, i need the rating and play count info
<ntndo> neither gtkpod, nor songbird seem to transfer album art over when I put music on my iPod.  Any halp?
<McCallister> mikeypizano, I haven't tried gtkpod.
<mikeypizano> y do i havet o have this thing lol
<mikeypizano> having ratings is important
<woden_> What is the digital photo program for Ubuntu?
<lifeistoenjoy> mk
<Xcerca> woden_   for editing ?
<slayerboyWRK> woden_: there are many, GIMP can be used, you can try Picasa, you can try F-spot
<tritium> woden_: you need to be more specific
<McCallister> woden_, great question. There is a photo viewer, but not an importer. Does Picasa have a linux client?
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: so its a fresh install?
<tritium> (There are several, that do various things)
<slayerboyWRK> McCallister: yes
<woden_> Xcerca:  No, when I plug in my camera it asks me which program I want to open but the list is empty it says "No applications found".
<Yamikuronue> gnutron: yeah.
<woden_> tritium:  Did you read my previous comment above?
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: I'd consider re-installing
<Xcerca> woden_ you can just open the file location in the file browser nautilus,   i would check the forum
<tritium> woden_: no, I'm giving you some general guidance
<ThePlastikJesus> is there a way to do a disk cleanup in ubuntu like you would do in windows?
<tritium> !pm | lifeistoenjoy
<ubottu> lifeistoenjoy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Yamikuronue> gnutron: alright, will do.
<Chrisie> woden_: ahh, well I'm still on uBuntu Hardy. But at least here it's the "Removable Drives and Media Preferences" dialogue you want from the System->Preferences menu. My Digital camera import is set to: gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<slayerboyWRK> woden_: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233037
<McCallister> In xchat, is there an easy way to reply to a user without have to type their full name?
<acydlord> start typing their name and hit tab
<rob227> spare any help for an man with speaker problems? One doesn't work. I have prepared pastebins of amixer -c0 and -c1
<McCallister> acydlord, thanks!
<kreg__> hi, is this a good idea to use ext4 filesystem in nowdays ubuntu 8.04 ?  I want speed, data realibility etc
<acydlord> welcome
<woden_> Chrisie:  I don't have "Removable Drives and Media Preferences"
<rob227> acydlord: can you spare a little help?
<izinucs> kreg__, ext4 is not available for Ubuntu yet..
<woden_> Does F-Spot come by default in Ubuntu 8.10?
<slayerboyWRK> woden_: because you are using a different version of Ubuntu, you have the latest
<izinucs> woden_, yes
<acydlord> i'm pretty rusty with my also knowledge
<rob227> spare any help (or change if you like southpark?)
<izinucs> I also don't know much
<woden_> Sounds like I should install F-Spot then, since it is supposed to come with Ubuntu 8.10 by default?
<asdfg>  southpark is alright
<rob227> oh well thought id ask
<asdfg>  getting a bit tired though
<slayerboyWRK> woden_: it should be installed already
<rob227> soundcard problems are killing me
<asdfg>  what's the issue?
<slayerboyWRK> woden_: check your applications menu
<woden_> alright
<rob227> left speaker won't work
<slayerboyWRK> rob227: laptop or desktop?
<rob227> desktop
<McCallister> rob227, at least you get sound from your left speaker. I get no sound.
<dnyy> Can I install XP after Ubuntu to daulboot, or does Windows need to be first?
<izinucs> dnyy, to eliminate headaches.. install win first
<tyebud> Is it possible to rename a joystick in the system
<slayerboyWRK> dnyy: windows should be first
<rob227> what version of ubuntu you running?
<tyebud> 8.04
<Yamikuronue> dnyy: I tried that earlier. Hence my having to reformat. Windows XP doesn't like non-NTFS disks I think was my problem.
<outlaw1> does anyone have experience with ''kino''  for merging mpg files together. i have used ''mpgtx'' and mencoder and ''cat'' with no success ?
<deefzi> if someone is familiar with RAID-1 with installing ubuntu, a helping hand would be appreciated here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6339667
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: FAT32 should be fine for WinXP
<Yamikuronue> slayerboy: I also might have a bad disk. It kept bluescreening with an error about losing control of the boot partition
<rob227> i've decided that my sound card has AIDS in Ubuntu
<tritium> rob227: please, have some tact
<Yamikuronue> it did that over vista too, though, originally
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: yeah from the sounds, there's something funky going on with your HDD
<rob227> sorry just joking
<bruenig> rob227: AIDS or super AIDS?
<georgy_28> outlaw1, : kino can't do that, work only with DV or avi files. Use Kdenlive
<rob227> trying to lighten the problem
<rob227> super
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Yamikuronue> slayerboyWRK: I meant my install disk >.> the laptop's brand new, I've just been trying to liberate it from vista
<rob227> haha
<izinucs> outlaw1, also try LiVeS!  you'll find it at www.getdeb.net
<Yamikuronue> ah, sorry
<gnutron> rob227: right click your volume icon choose preferences, does it list your card?
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: try Ultimate Boot Disk and run some tests, then write zeros to the drive 2-3 times, it takes a long time but it cured a problem I had with an old hard drive
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: ah gotcha
<rob227> its the ICEnsembler silly. Which is set for -c1
<tyebud> How would I copy the results of cat /proc/bus/input/devices into a nano instance via the command line?
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: are you trying to install 64bit or 32bit Ubuntu?
<rob227> -c0 is set to HDA Intel
<kristian_> where can i change the resolution in ubuntu?
<outlaw1> izinucs: thank you i'll give it a try now . thanks !
<Yamikuronue> gnutron: while I'm reformatting, is there any reason why I should change the partition setup instead of just telling it to reformat the partition I installed to?
<gnutron> rob227: right click your volume icon choose preferences, select audigy
<izinucs> tyebud, you want it in a txt file?  just add ... > <filename> .... at the end of the line
<Yamikuronue> slayerboyWRK: whichever is the normal one ;P my brain's a bit hosed right now
<rob227> i would think it should also be set to ICEnsemble but i don't know how to do it. I think i am getting devices confused with channels. I'm a noob
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: you have windows on it?
<Yamikuronue> gnutron: nope, not right now. I failed miserably with windows so just wiped it all and put ubuntu on it
<gnutron> Yamikuronue: just tell it to use the entire disk
<tyebud> izinucs: and then I can copy and paste from one document to another?
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: and all your having problems with in Ubuntu is getting video to come up?
<rob227> gnutron: Audigy is not an option
<rob227> ICEnsembler controls my sound in the right speaker for sure
<izinucs> tyebud, yep
<gnutron> rob227: does dmesg detect it
<Yamikuronue> slayerboyWRK: yeah.
<tyebud> izinucs: God I hope this works
<tyebud> izinucs: Thank you for your help
<izinucs> tyebud, did it work?
<rkvirani_> I love my netbook
<amikrop> Is the helvetica font included in Ubuntu, without the installation of msttcorefonts?
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: what kind of laptop is it?  wondering if there's an issue with the integrated video card?
<tyebud> izinucs: one sec
<rkvirani_> so rad with ubuntu netbook remix
<izinucs> amikrop, probably something similar but not by that name
<Yamikuronue> slayerboyWRK: thinkpad T500. Thinkwiki tells me it ought to work but I have no idea what I'm doing with a command prompt so... got any ideas before I reformat it?
<gnutron> tyebud: cat  /proc/bus/input/devices  > some-filename  should work
<thyarrizka> assalamualaikum
<rob227> gnutron: not sure what dmesg is. Can you elaborate
<amikrop> izinucs: ok, thx
<izinucs> gnutron, kinda like I said :)
<rkvirani_> gnutron: CLICK ON THE TERMINAL ICON
<gnutron> rob227: in a terminal type dmesg |less  see if it detects the card
<rkvirani_> then type dmesg
<rkvirani_> (sorry ops for caps
<dnyy> Err, internet disconnected.  Did anyone answer my question? :x
<rob227> ok
<Yamikuronue> dnyy: To save yourself a headache, windows should come first
<tritium> To save yourself a headache, windows should not come at all
<eseven73> lol
<dnyy> haha
<Yamikuronue> lol
<tyebud> izinucs: No it didn't work.   grrr
<dnyy> If it wasn't for Photoshop CS3 it wouldn't. :'(
<tyebud> izinucs: i'm going to try something else
<izinucs> tyebud, what's the cat line your using again?
<Yamikuronue> tritium: to be fair, I've never had tie winXP desktop fail to come up and dump me at a command prompt like this on a fresh install ;P
<L3Tum> I installed vista after ubuntu with no problems
<rkvirani_> silly vista
<Baba_B00ie> why don't you replace photoshop cs3 with gimp and other related tools
<dnyy> L3Tum I read something about windows deleting GRUB or something :/
<yeryry> vista uses grub itself..
<Baba_B00ie> i don't see how cs3 is so amazing
<tritium> Yamikuronue: nor have I.  But, then again, I don't use windows...
<tyebud> izinucs: cat /proc/bus/input/devices    the text file output worked, but I couldn't copy and paste between nano instances
<gnutron> windows overwrites the mbr which totally whacks grub
<dnyy> Baba_B00ie: Deadlines and not having the time (currently) to learn to use Gimp to it's potential. :/
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to change the look and feel so it looks like redmond
<L3Tum> It didn't delete mine, I just used gParted to create a second partition after ubuntu, then installed vista on that
<Yamikuronue> tritium: this laptop is my first adventure with linux, I got sick to death of vista and winXP refused to install over it.
<Yamikuronue> and ubuntu is ncie and pretty and I want to play with it... if only it'd work
<Yamikuronue> anyway, reformat ho I suppose
<mezquitale> !look and feel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about look and feel
<Baba_B00ie> gimp is frickin' amazing. but i'm no pro at it.. it does way to much than i need.. lol
<izinucs> tyebud, can you open it in gedit?
<dnyy> L3Tum: maybe vista got better, who knows.  i'm gonna have to go with xp, though.
<a-l-p-h-a> Instead of VNC, is there a way to remote desktop to a single machine? where by, it's headless, like microsoft terminal server, but for ubuntu/xorg? And allow multiple users to connect to the same machine?
<tyebud> izinucs: I don't have a windows environment.  It's command line only
<izinucs> tyebud, hang on let me try here.
<gnutron> I gotta go
<surfjdh> someone I need help
<MindVirus> Hi. My gnome-terminal's a bit screwered. When I type a line too long the line disappears seems to move back like 70 characters.
<tyebud> izinucs: The problem I'm having is that the name I want to copy has special symbols in it.
<surfjdh> I have a /etc/fstab problem
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: when you installed ubuntu, beforehand, did you change your graphics in the BIOS?
<L3Tum> dnyy: Yeah, I don't know about xp. If it weren't for games, I wouldn't have windows at all
<MindVirus> The cursor shifts 70 characters left and the line itself goes up a line and back 70 characters, because when I press home, the cursor ends up on the line above.
<rob227> gnutron: Not sure if it was detected or not using that method here is the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/83306/
<tyebud> izinucs: Otherwise I would just type it in myself
<surfjdh> anyone wanna help
<Yamikuronue> slayerboyWRK: I didn't touch the bios
<surfjdh> ?
<surfjdh> I need someone to tell me how to get my sd card to not be read-only
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: check the "Before Installation" part http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Install_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_Thinkpad_T500
<izinucs> tyebud, I just did it.. highlight what you want to copy and then go the next instance of nano and middle click .. if you don't have a middle click then the right and left mouse buttons at the same time.
<tyebud> izinucs: I don't have a gnome, or kde though.  I don't even have a mouse :)
<surfjdh> so anyone wanna help?
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: man /etc/fstab
<surfjdh> ...
<surfjdh> ok thats not really helpful
<rkvirani_> you have to add 'ro' to your /etc/fstab under the options for the sdcard
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: uhh learn how to read
<surfjdh> that makes it READONLY
<izinucs> tyebud, that was my next thing.. if you don't have a mouse then someone will have to you what the shortcut keys are for middle click .. if there is one.
<surfjdh> durr
<surfjdh> i need it to remain rw
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: surfjdh didnt you just say you want it read-only
<surfjdh> or rwx
<rkvirani_> 'remain\
<tritium> !enter | surfjdh
<ubottu> surfjdh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rkvirani_> what do you mean remain
<surfjdh> 10:52:08 PM) surfjdh: I need someone to tell me how to get my sd card to not be read-only
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: hahaaa lmao
<surfjdh> to not be read-only
<izinucs> tyebud, you must like the command line only.. or maybe you're just a massochist
<rkvirani_> check the write protect tab on the card
<surfjdh> nope
<surfjdh> doesn't even have one
<Yamikuronue> slayerboy: great, now you tell me. I bet that's why I have to use the alternate install disk too. When it reboots post-reformat I'll edit the settings
<rkvirani_> hrm... what file system is it?
<surfjdh> I ripped that bitch off i was soo mad
<tritium> surfjdh: please see above about !enter
<surfjdh> vfat
<surfjdh> fat16
<tritium> surfjdh: and watch the language, please
<tyebud> izinucs: LoL.  It's an htpc.  Barebones boxee install.
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: well if you ripped it off then...
<surfjdh> its for my cell phone
<surfjdh> it was ro before i ripped it off
<slayerboyWRK> Yamikuronue: yeah I just found that page :P
<izinucs> tyebud, what are you doing with it?
<tyebud> izinucs: Eventually I won't even have a keyboard :)
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: then its the filesystem
<surfjdh> my card reader doesnt ever have the lock mechanism
<rkvirani_> did you try formatting it?
<surfjdh> gparted cant see it
<Yamikuronue> slayerboyWRK: heh, I feel stupid because I've been staring at it for a while. I skimmed until I read "should work out of the box" and went all "grr" lol
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: the card has it
<surfjdh> but it mounts anyways
<rkvirani_> not the card reader
<surfjdh> wtf is that
<izinucs> tyebud, got a usb port on it? got a spare mouse?
<rkvirani_> gparted cant see it
<rkvirani_> I think its corrupt
<surfjdh> nope
<izinucs> !language | surfjdh
<surfjdh> did fsck
<ubottu> surfjdh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<surfjdh> its fine
<tyebud> izinucs: I do.  But no windows environment
<rkvirani_> and it you dont know what a filesystem is then you need to read about computers in general
<tyebud> izinucs: Mouse wouldn't do any good :)
<rkvirani_> fsck eh
<izinucs> tyebud, doesn't matter.. I don't think you need the gui for the mouse to do it's thing.. worth a try?
<rkvirani_> hrm... did it report anything
<surfjdh> one messed up block
<rkvirani_> try running bad-blocks agains the file
<surfjdh> it fixed it
<Baba_B00ie> whats a CLI web browser besides lynx ? that's worth a looksy ?
<surfjdh> the problem lies in a cryptic output from dmesg
<eseven73> links2, w3m
<izinucs> tyebud, that is just for the middle clicks.. obviously it won't move a cursor or anything :-)
<qcjn> i'm back
<rkvirani_> err I think you can set a flag in fdisk
<rkvirani_> possibly
<tritium> surfjdh: you've been told about !enter.  Please try it ;)
<surfjdh> it looks something like this
<rkvirani_> what does the filesystem report as in fdisk
<surfjdh>  8562.754652] attempt to access beyond end of device
<surfjdh> [ 8562.754654] sdf: rw=0, want=3932160, limit=1966081
<surfjdh> wtf is !enter
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: heh
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter surfjdh rkvirani_
<izinucs> !enter | surfjdh
<ubottu> surfjdh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: the enter key
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tyebud> izinucs: Give me a second.  The computer is on the other side of the house
<rkvirani_> type your response in full THEN press enter
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh Please dont swear even in shorthand.
<surfjdh> ok
<qcjn> schnauzer: wonder if i change back to 24 in my xorg.conf
<rkvirani_> and it looks like your file system is screwed up based on the line you sent me
<L3Tum> surfjdh: Don't keep pressing enter, with only a few words on each line. Type what you have to say, then hit enter. When you keep pressing enter after each word its called flooding and it gets annoying
<rkvirani_> looks like the geometry is messed up
<qcjn> schnauzer: and see what it does ?
<tritium> surfjdh: you really need to pay attention to what you've been told/asked
<surfjdh> I know, it probably is, but I cant reformat it because gparted cant SEE IT
<rkvirani_> back the card up and re-parition and then reformat it
<mastastealth> hey guys, I just threw in a 6800 into a PC running 8.10. I thought since the last card was a Geforce 2 all I needed to do was uninstall and reinstall the nv drivers from 96 to 177. after some fiddling it seems this whole thing has gone out of whack. wireless stopped working, and mouse wont move. am using nv drivers to get X start, can someone help?
<surfjdh> you hear meGPARTED CANT SEE IT
<rkvirani_> surfjdh: why are you GPARTED
<rebel_kid> is there a decent countdown timer to display the D:H:M:S until a specified date?
<surfjdh> mkfs.vfat doesn't work
<rkvirani_> ass-tart I can hear you
<rkvirani_> fdisk
<rkvirani_> use fdisk
<rkvirani_> remove the partition
<rkvirani_> then re-add it
<tritium> !enter | rkvirani_
<FloodBot1> rkvirani_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> rkvirani_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rkvirani_> this\
<rkvirani_> is
<rkvirani_>  a
<rkvirani_> test
<FloodBot1> rkvirani_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surfjdh> Unable to open /dev/sdf1
<rkvirani_> just checking my enter key works
<rkvirani_> lol
<tyebud> izinucs: oooh... I have an idea.  I can delete everything from the output except the name I need, open the Keymap.xml, the insert the file where I need it
<tritium> rkvirani_: tread lightly
<schnauzer> qcjn: might work
<FLAME> hello everyone
<qcjn> schnauzer: i ll try to see
<surfjdh> ok so the strange thing is my phone can read and write to it just fine
<surfjdh> so it must be dbus fstab or mtab
<GhostlyDeath> What's the code name of 8.10?
<surfjdh> I just have no freaking idea
<schnauzer> GhostlyDeath: Intrepid Ibex
<izinucs> tyebud, sounds good but now you have my curiosity up.. what are you doing?
<macjason0607> guys i have a question .. i have video i took that is in a format that is crappy .. what can i use to convert it and make it look decent ?
<tritium> g2g591||Away: please disable that
<GhostlyDeath> What about the last release?
<g2g591||Away> lolwut
<L3Tum> macjason0607, if the quality is crappy, no conversion will make it better
<g2g591||Away> I was just changing my nick
<surfjdh> so what to do, anyone wanna help
<tyebud> izinucs: the name has special characters that I don't know how to type in the cli.  So I need to copy and paste the string to preserve the name correctly
<izinucs> I'm looking for a pdf page extractor/combiner that is graphical.. pdfedit doesn't seem to function.. any suggestions?
<tritium> !nickspam | g2g591||Away
<ubottu> g2g591||Away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<surfjdh> izinucs:lrn2add/remove
<izinucs> tyebud, I got that before.. but what is it suppose to do?
<g2g591||Away> just changed it once is all, sorry
<izinucs> surfjdh, Is that a suggestion or just an offhand misguided comment?
<surfjdh> a little of both
<tritium> g2g591||Away: imagine if everyone did that when they set themselves /away
<surfjdh> getdeb; etc
<Jack_Sparrow> g2g591||Away the away part is what caught our attention, it looks like a a repeating away message
<g2g591||Away> I am not away
<g2g591||Away> I understand the confusion
<tritium> g2g591||Away: cool, thanks
<surfjdh> so, sd card is stuck on read-only need help with fstab
<surfjdh> SOMEONE?
<schnauzer> GhostlyDeath: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<izinucs> surfjdh, how 'bout apt-cache search <something> or synaptic.. you missed those two.. oh.. also aptitude.. .. DOH!
<qcjn> schnauzer: this is my card...GeForce4 MX 4000 ! i've changed it, now i have to restart xwindow again ?
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh Sounds like it was locked down, you will need to force mount it to write
<mastastealth> I removed xorg.conf, reboot and gdm starts fine (not sure with which drivers) but the keyboard nor mouse work now. it also didnt generate a new xorg.conf, is that normal?
<tyebud> izinucs: It's going to be my remote control
<surfjdh> (need help?, dont be a jerk)
<schnauzer> qcjn: Every time you change something in xorg.conf, you have to restart the X server.
<surfjdh> force mount doesn't work
<qcjn> schnauzer: ok
<surfjdh> I already said that
<qcjn> schnauzer: be back
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh I just got back...
<slayerboyWRK> surfjdh: what does the line in fstab for your SD card look like?
<izinucs> tyebud, ah.. sounds like a lot of fun.. like a mythTV box or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh what format on the card
<surfjdh> hold on
<surfjdh> /dev/sdf1       /media/disk-1 vfatrw,nodev,sync,noatime,umask=000,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<tyebud> izinucs: Exactly.  Have you heard of boxee?
<surfjdh> I sorta made it myself
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh yea.. looks like it
<izinucs> tyebud, just starting to ring a bell.. what tuner card are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh what is vfatrw ?
<surfjdh> well its not exactly like that, it has been changed like 20 times in the past hour
<g2g591> surfjdh: put a space between vfat and rw
<surfjdh> parrow: surfjdh what is vfatrw ?
<Logikos> hi, i installed wine, from ubuntu 8.04 but now realize i need a newer version at least 1.1.7 ... how do i upgrade to the new version?
<surfjdh> i know i know
<tyebud> izinucs: nada.  just a streaming box.  It has all the network streaming support built in, like hulu, comedy central, cnn, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Logikos /j #winehq
<tyebud> izinucs: So like comcast on demand, but free
<Logikos> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<surfjdh> not it wont even let me mount it, I am getting really pissed
<jtaji> Logikos: http://winehq.org/download/deb
<surfjdh> now*
<Logikos> jtaji: thanks
<Killer--Tux> help with adjusting reslution on my pc
<slayerboyWRK> Logikos: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<izinucs> tyebud, nice.. where do you find the streaming channel addresses? or is there another program that does that automagiclly?
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh I would rem out that line....  in fstab..   restartx.. and force mount from cli
<tritium> surfjdh: family-friendly, please.  Remember?
<tyebud> izinucs: And I've got all the various roommates music libraries shared to the box, so it has a massive library of music
<surfjdh> attempted
<surfjdh> failed
<tyebud> izinucs: It's built into boxee.   check it out.   www.boxee.tv
<izinucs> tyebud, thanks..!
<surfjdh> piss*d isn't family friendly?, guess I grew up in a rough family
<tritium> surfjdh: there is no need for you to use it.
<tyebud> izinucs: I basically messed myself the first time I saw it.
<surfjdh> well im angry then, very angry I have been working on this one problem for the better half of 2 hours
<izinucs> tyebud, this is nice.. did you have to compile it or is there a deb?
<Chrysalis> whats easyest way to pastebin from command line
<bazhang> Chrysalis, use pastebinit
<tyebud> izinucs: There's an aptitude repo
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh Sorry to hear that, but dont bite the hand that is trying to help
<tyebud> izinucs: Watch the video.  it's awesome
<slayerboyWRK> surfjdh: what command are you using to force mount the SD card?
<surfjdh> sorry
<surfjdh>  sudo mount /dev/sdf1 -o rw,force
<surfjdh> [sudo] password for jd:
<surfjdh> mount: block device /dev/sdf1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<FloodBot1> surfjdh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izinucs> tyebud, thanks.. this one I'll have to put in my "recommended programs" list.. :)
<surfjdh> AARRGGHH
<tyebud> izinucs: definitely!  They have windows and mac versions too
<izinucs> tyebud, too cool
<qcjn> schnauzer: back, it worked..the screensaver looks better, but about the video, or diaporama i ll have to check
<uman> Hey guys, im in ubuntu 8.10 and i am using a usb sd card reader with 2 different cards, the 1 gb card works just fine( it automounts and i can browse the files), but the 4 gb card wont work... Anyone have an idea of what could be the problem and how can i see al usb connected devices. Thanks
<tyebud> izinucs: it's in private alpha right now, but I can get you an invite I think
<brycan> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh Stop with the enter key..
<Jack_Sparrow> surfjdh sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<surfjdh> it was a copypasta
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > surfjdh
<izinucs> tyebud, sure.. kinda like grandcentral
<ubottu> surfjdh, please see my private message
<slayerboyWRK> surfjdh: type sudo mkdir /meida/sdcard then type sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/sdcard
<brycan> hey anyone know why i can't connect wirelessly to my router
<surfjdh> d@jd-desktop ~ $ sudo mkdir /media/sdcard
<surfjdh> jd@jd-desktop ~ $ sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/sdcard
<surfjdh> mount: block device /dev/sdf1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<surfjdh> AARRGGHH
<bazhang> surfjdh, dont paste here.
<surfjdh> PASTE WHERE?
<bazhang> surfjdh, use paste.ubuntu.com
<schnauzer> qcjn: That's good news, but I'm afraid I'm out of ideas.
<tyebud> izinucs: pm me your email, and I'll invite you
<onetinsoldier> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10. the cdrom bootas but i get I/O read read errors after what appears to be the end of loading up the installer. as if the kernel is having problems with my sata dvd drive. np with a debian lenny installer in this area. anyone think they can help?
<izinucs> tyebud, done.. funny the site has a "join" button but it doesn't go anywhere but back to the main page.
<nickrud_> onetinsoldier, first, obvious questions: did you check the burn? there's an option on the cd boot menu
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > surfjdh
<tyebud> izinucs: yeah, they aren't handing invites out right now
<izinucs> tyebud, got it.. thanks..
<YellowGTOL> Hello all
<leofwine> hello
<tyebud> izinucs: no prob.  thanks for the time
<YellowGTOL> Linux is killin me today :-(
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: yes. it goes through that and then the same thing. i''m presented with pages full of message about end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431680. if there is an actual disaply about the integrity if the cdrom, i couldn't see it
<McCallister> I have a problem with sound. In the Volume Control options my device is #0: Audigy 1 (Unknown).
<qcjn> schnauzer: when i look at P.P.S whit Open Office it is super slow ? is it my material , or it does that to everybody ?
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: just a while ago another fellow was in here with the same problem. so i know i'm not alone. just an fyi.
<YellowGTOL> So I have tried everything to install this damn flash player on Ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<nickrud_> onetinsoldier, yeah, the burn has to be good enough to get the burn check to run ;) . I'd check the md5sum of the downloaded iso, then burn again, at lowest speed possible. And I've heard some have problems if they've burned the iso to a dvd. Sorta 'out there' info, no links or first hand exp.
<YellowGTOL> And I can not get this workin for the life of me
<izinucs> tyebud, it was fun..
<Jack_Sparrow> YellowGTOL That is one of the reasons we try to guide newer users away from 64 bit
<YellowGTOL> :-(
<YellowGTOL> It was supposed to be a duel boot system
<YellowGTOL> But the partitioner had an error
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > YellowGTOL
<ubottu> YellowGTOL, please see my private message
<YellowGTOL> And killed everything on the PC lol
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: ok, roger. i used 12x speed. i'll try a lower speed and the run md5sum of the iso if i can find it.
<n8tuser2> YellowGTOL--> you can dual boot with 32bit ubuntu perhaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> YellowGTOL sounds like you didnt defrag your windows partition before resizing
<YellowGTOL> Its to late now. It already killed my older partitions
<nickrud_> onetinsoldier, md5sum /path/to/ubuntu-*.iso  ;)
<CyBurnett> is it safe to remove/uninstall trackerd from Ubuntu 8.04
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: btw, i'm using a cdrom. thanks for your replies and help
<nickrud_> CyBurnett, yes
<YellowGTOL> So what your saying is I should put 32bit Ubuntu on here?
<n8tuser2> yes
<CyBurnett> So if i sudo apt-get remove trackerd is ok?
<nickrud_> CyBurnett, yes. You'll also probably lose ubuntu-desktop, but that's only a meta package (list of packages to install upon first installation). You'll want it back when you upgrade to 9.*
<eseven73> CyBurnett: that or you could just disable the trackerd service
<sigp239> Any idea why it is that when I plug in my digital camera I get two boxes that pop up?
<mcquaid> i'm following a guide for vncserver on startup and it says to run rc.update.d
<mcquaid> which hardy doesn't have
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: ok, ran the md5sum. so now i need to find out if that value is correct.
<mcquaid> what's the equiv?
<sigp239> Any idea why, when I right-click on the camera volume on the desktop, I see 2 entries for gthumb?
<nickrud_> sigp239, probably two partitions on that camera's storage
<n8tuser2> mcquaid--> update-rc.d
<sigp239> nickrud_:  How do I check that?
<mcquaid> thx
<nickrud_> sigp239, sudo fdisk -l will list all partitions on all media
 * mcquaid smacks puts palm to forehead picard style
<nickrud_> sigp239, attached media of course
<CyBurnett> Well, I went into the add/remove program and selected tracer then it said that it would also remove some other stuff, I rebooted and all is ok, Thanks! :-)
<sigp239> nickrud_:  here is the camera /dev/sdc1   *           1         985     2047746+   6  FAT16
<nickrud_> onetinsoldier, releases.ubuntu.com/8.10 has a file with the md5sums
<tim__> hey i am having trouble with my sound. any one can help?
<nickrud_> sigp239, then I'm not sure why you're getting two windows. Do they both show the same content?
<sigp239> nickrud_: Yes it is attached
<sigp239> nickrud_:  Yes they both show the same content.
<steerpike> how do you stop the hard drive noises?
<nickrud_> sigp239, what camera?
<n8tuser2> steerpike--> replace the harddrive
<nickrud_> steerpike, get a solid state drive. hard drives make noise
<steerpike> this only happens in ubuntu
<McCallister> Description of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83316/
<sigp239> nickrud_:  dmesg identifies this  OLYMPUS  u1030SW,S1030SW
<steerpike> i hear a high-pitch noise
<PERTAIY> HALO.
<sigp239> nickrud_: an olympus stylus 1030sw
<Anacranom> what do i need to do in ubuntu 8.04 to share an external usb drive and make it accessible for both ubuntu and windows xp boxes? and then, after the links i've already followed dont work...?
<McCallister> steerpike, your dive is dying?
<n8tuser2> steerpike--> high pitch tone is not a good sign
<tim__> hey i am having trouble with my sound. any one can help?
<steerpike> McCallister: no it isn't, it only happens in UBUNTU
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<steerpike> it's happened on other PC
<Flannel> Howdy etzerd, how can we help you?
<uman> anyone know a good app to reencode .mov videos to avi divx or something that is smaller so uploading HD videos to youtube wont literally take hours? thanks
<etzerd> can anyone tell how to install the drivers to play DVD using Ubuntu 8.10
<nickrud_> sigp239, I'm finding nothing with googling   ubuntu 1030sw ; I'd file a bug on bugs.ubuntu.com
<powertoo108> uman: mencoder? don't know much about it
<Flannel> !dvd | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n8tuser2> uman google for it?
<uman> powertoo108, ill look it up
<etzerd> Flamel: I went to ubuntuguide.org they no longer have step to install DVD
<rob227> how do i disable my onboard sound?
<rob227> card 1 (c0)
<powertoo108> rob227: in your bios
<rob227> sound card? really?
<Anacranom> etzerd, spell the nick
<rob227> i suppose that makes perfect sense
<powertoo108> rob227: yes
<rob227> thanks restart i will
<sigp239> nickrud_: Maybe it is because my camera has a built-in memory and I added a 2GB memory card?
<steerpike> no one knows why UBUNTU causes my harddisk to make noises?!
<etzerd> Anacranon: what you mean by spell the nick?
<tim__> i am having trouble with oss and am getting no sound at all. I have tried some old tricks, but nothing has helped. can anyone help me?
<nickrud_> sigp239 two partitions, could be. But that's still a bug, if nautilus opens two windows but both have the same content
<roger_> it access disk faster than microcrap
<Jack_Sparrow> steerpike if it is a new install it might be tracker, reading the drive
<sigp239> nickrud_:  When I remove the 2GB card, it still just shows /dev/sdc1
<steerpike> i've had it running for a week now
<steerpike> on my laptop
<akahige1> when I upgraded to Intrepid, there was a Gnome message about a new combination icon for logout / restart / IM status. apparently I clicked the wrong thing because I don't have that.  is there a way to get it back?
<nickrud_> sigp239, does it still open two windows?
<McCallister> My sound problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83316/
<sigp239> nickrud_: No
<steerpike> you're all useless
<sigp239> nickrud_:  I think it may be creating 2 /media/ mount points?
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: the md5sum of the .iso checks out, it's exactly what it should be. i guess my only option is try a slower burn and then try again. thanks again for the help
<tim__> McCallister: same problem
<roger_> steerpike wtf is up
<nickrud_> sigp239, then somehow, somewhere something is not right. I'm not the programmer for it, so I'm in no position to troubleshoot it. If you file a bug, explain what you see and offer to provide any requested information ...
<nickrud_> sigp239, if it was creating 2 /media mount points, you'd see two on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> roger_ Please dont swear even in shorthand
<tim__> McCallister: what engine are you running? oss, ALSA or pulse?
<roger_> oh shut up you
<bazhang> roger_, please stop.
<nickrud_> onetinsoldier, that's THE most common cause of those types of errors I've seen
<roger_> you quiet to
<Flannel> roger_: We have simple channel rules and only ask that you respect them
<robs227> restarted, no more onboard sound!
<nickrud_> roger_, not to pile on, but think disney g rated
<tim__> congats robs227
<robs227> my soundcard is now c0
<robs227> still doesn't solve the problem though *sigh*
<nickrud_> roger_, not to pile on, but think disney g rated
<roger_> oh boy
<MiladKhajavi> how can I create a ubuntu repository with pool structure?
<tim__> what is the problem robs227
<tim__> ?
<Yamikuronue> Success! I managed to get the GUI working thanks to slayerboy
<Flannel> MiladKhajavi: You looking for a full on mirror? or what?
<roger_> chill and find someone else to blabber at cuz i really don't cre
<roger_> *care
<McCallister> tim__, ALSA
<robs227> no sound out of left speaker. I think the subwoofer is being mistaken for the left speaker.
<Yamikuronue> I gotta jet, tho, so, thanks for the help, see you later
<powertoo108> robs227: have you looked around in alsamixer?
<gribouille> I can't get any sound from my sound card (Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB High Definition Audio Controller) any idea ?
<robs227> god yes looked around like crazy
<MiladKhajavi> Flannel: I want create a mirror
<McCallister> powertoo108, I have. I've done a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<luddite> my ACER Aspire 4315 / ubuntu 8.10 screeen keeps randomly flashing to black and back to  normal. very annoying- any ideas?
<nickrud_> !hdaintel > gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille, please see my private message
<robs227> been all over alsamixer
<nickrud_> gribouille, I haven't actually gone over that page recently, ymmv
<robs227> pulseaudio believes that my left speaker is working great
<gribouille> nickrud_, ok, thanks
<Anacranom> what do i need to do in ubuntu 8.04 to share an external usb drive and make it accessible for both ubuntu and windows xp boxes?
<robs227> my sound card is an ENCORE but the system thinks its an ICEnsembler
<tim__> robs227 do you know if you have a mixer?
<tim__> robs227 oooo rough
<robs227> alsamixer, yeah
<tim__> robs227 i don't think i can help you sorry
<Flannel> MiladKhajavi: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror can get you started
<robs227> no one can Wahahhaah
<nickrud_> gribouille, looking at it, it's much better than before ;)
<tim__> robs227 have you tried fiddling with the controls?
<sigp239> How do I set eog to be the default image viewer instead of gimp?
<robs227> alsamixer controls? That's all I do all day!
<tim__> robs227 ha i feel ya....
<nickrud_> sigp239, right click an image of the type you want to change, select properties and Open with in the dialog box
<powertoo108> robs227: I found a post with no sound on left speaker, they said if they adjust the PCM level it works until reboot, could be a temp fix
<nickrud_> sigp239, image viewer is eog
<gribouille> nickrud_, I get some sound, but it is extremely low
<tim__> robs227 yeah, sorry i probably wont be able to help. try the #alsa channel
<powertoo108> robs227: they also said it was fixed in 8.10 amd64 with the 2.6.27-7-generic kernel
<robs227> like i said pulseaudio volume meter registers the left speaker works fine! Because it thinks the sub IS the left speakers. Thanks TIm!
<sigp239> nickrud_: Do I have to do that manually for every type of picture file (jpg, png, etc) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> robs227 HAve you asked in /j #alsa
<robs227> no i haven't Mr. Sparrows thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> robs227 read the topic and run that script
<Soros> i just plugged in a usb external drive (ntfs formatted).. but it was umounted incorrectly in windows, how do I find out which /dev/ device it is so I can -force it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soros sudo fdisk -l
<nickrud_> sigp239, yep, as of my last search for info on that
<Jack_Sparrow> Soros Last letter is L
<MiladKhajavi> just listen to me. I have a problem to download package with linux OS, I can just download them from windows. then I want to create a repository with pool structure. and then I want to devide theme to DVD
<gribouille> nickrud_, the link you gave me isn't very clear
<nickrud_> gribouille, I'm not very good with sound, alsa is a black hole for me ;(
<sigp239> nickrud_:  Should be a way to set to open "Pictures" with a default application of your choice
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<gribouille> nickrud_, me too
<cjh_> 한국인은 없나?
<bazhang> !ko | cjh_
<ubottu> cjh_: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<nickrud_> ah, I was guessing that.
<cjh_> thanks you bazhang and ubottu
<bazhang> cjh_, you are welcome
<bazhang> oops
<nickrud_> need that translated to korean
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: ya
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: burning at 1x speed. :)
<Marfi> quick question. how well does 8.10 partitioner work with resizing a vista drive?
<tonybaloney867> very random question: I'm on the x86 version of 8.10. What are all the lib64 packages for?
<nickrud_> onetinsoldier, hahaha, well I'll be long gone by the time it's done ;)
<tonybaloney867> Just curious :)
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: yeah, gonna take several more minutes yet at this speed!
<Marfi> tonybaloney867, compatability maybe?
<akahige1> can anybody tell me how to get gnome's fast user switching applet back? (I don't seem to have it any more)
<Marfi> tonybaloney867, what processor are you using?
<exmachina> so my friend just did an update
<exmachina> now when he reboots
<exmachina> he gets a blank screen
<exmachina> he used to get an Acer bootup logo
<nickrud_> akahige1, right click menu bar, select add to panel, and add the user switcher
<exmachina> now he can't even go into the BIOS
<SarahAu> the acer bootup thing is part of the monitor isnt it?
<tonybaloney867> Mardeni: x86, not amd64
<tonybaloney867> which is why I was asking
<nickrud_> exmachina, don't see how an update can alter bios
<SarahAu> maybe he should test the monitor on another computer, it might have broken or something
<exmachina> SarahAu what?
<exmachina> he's on a laptop
<akahige1> nickrud_: thanks!
<SarahAu> exmachina, oh ok sorry nevermind
<tim__> nickrud_: try oss
<Marfi> tonybaloney867, try to do a sudo apt-get autoremove from the terminal
<nickrud_> tim__ ?
<tonybaloney867> well they're not installed on my system. I was just wondering what they were used for. Mostly being curious :)
<exmachina> anyone?
<Marfi> tonybaloney867, ah, ok. if your looking in synaptic, you can highlight it and see a description of it
<n8tuser2> exmachina--> if your friend cannot get into the bios, is he pressing the correct key combo?
<tonybaloney867> okay thanks :)
<exmachina> he usually has a logo that displays like Acer blahj blah becuase he's using an acer laptop
<exmachina> it's a bootup screen that says like Press F12 to go into BIOS
<n8tuser2> !who | exmachina
<ubottu> exmachina: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bryanbuchanan> I'm trying to get my wireless card to work--I believe it's a realtek rtl8158. I got the linux drivers, uncompressed, and ran the commands in the readme, but run into errors, anyone know if I'm doing anything wrong or if this is a common problem?
<exmachina> n8tuser, that was directed to you
<n8tuser2> exmachina--> did he press F12 or perhap del at boot time?
<exmachina> yes
<exmachina> he doesn't even hear the typical bootup sound
<Anacranom> !seen Anacranom
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<n8tuser2> exmachina--> you dont seem to like the protocol, prefix the nick or else am not responding to you anymore
<lysf1994> ?
 * n00b_PT is away (bounce)
<Melik> anybody here good with webcam drivers?
<lysf1994> ㄹ
<powertoo108> bryanbuchanan: pastebin the errors and maybe somebody will know what to do from there
<powertoo108> bryanbuchanan: !pastebin > bryanbuchanan
<powertoo108> !pastebin > bryanbuchanan
<ubottu> bryanbuchanan, please see my private message
<exmachina> n8tuser2, he definitely said that it was an ubuntu update
<noobnoob> anybody know how to keep this ubuntu irc channel up and log onto another irc server in xchat?
<Marfi> exmachina, and it won't turn on at all?
<n8tuser2> exmachina--> he has to get into the bios first, before even getting the hd to be booted
<exmachina> Marfi, n8tuser2, it turns on, like hte fan works, and even the light for CAPSLOCK doens't work
<exmachina> he cna't even boot the HD
<SeaPhor> what do i need to do in ubuntu 8.04 to share an external usb drive and make it accessible for both ubuntu and windows xp boxes?
<powertoo108> noobnoob: the channel logs are online if you are simply trying to save the content
<exmachina> like the HD isn't whirring
<exmachina> apparently
<Melik> anybody here good with webcam drivers?
<noobnoob> powertoool08 im trying to log onto another server
<noobnoob> while staying in this channel
<exmachina> n8tuser2,  the HD isn't whirring and he can't boot up
<Marfi> exmachina, tell him to unplug the power from the back, and push the power to drain the power from the mobo
<joeb3_> SeaPhor, mount the drive and share it using samba.
<noobnoob> without openeng another instance
<noobnoob> of xchat
<powertoo108> noobnoob: sorry, I don't know how to do that
<exmachina> Marfi, how long do you hold it down?"
<D-MAN> in open office spreadsheet how do i get my printer to print whole page
<D-MAN> ??
<eseven73> noobnoob: i think /newserver irc.whatever.org   should do the trick
<noobnoob> powertool08 you are a tool :)
<powertoo108> noobnoob: I know... where do you think I got my nick? :)
<Marfi> exmachina, just like you would hit the power. if they are savvy enough, have them take the cmos battery out (round battery the size of the quarter on the mother board) and make sure there is nothing plugged into it
<Marfi> exmachina, this basically resets the settings and whatnot, and may get it back up and running
<noobnoob> irc.2600.net
<exmachina> Marfi does he hit the power button repeatedly or does he hold it down?
<Marfi> exmachina, just push it once
<exmachina> pushing it once doesn't work
<Marfi> exmachina, make sure the power cable from the back is unplugged
<joeb3_> noobnoob, CtrlT to open a new server tab.  /server whatever
<exmachina> it doesn't even turn off when he holds down the power button
<exmachina> the power cable from the back is plugged
<exmachina> Marfi, he's on a laptop
<Marfi> exmachina, ohhhh, i thought it was a desktop
<exmachina> I told him to unplug the battery
<Marfi> exmachina, have him unplug the battery and the power cable, let it sit for about a half hour. then i would tell him to plug it back in and try again
<alex_21> DAISY is the Digital Accessible Information System, used by visually impaired people for print material, converted to speech I am looking for a guide to using DAISY Pipeline, and installing it. Does anyone know what I can try Googleing, because I run into brick walls everywhere so far, getting only DAISY Pipeline GUI, which isn't what I want
<noobnoob> does ubuntu make me a l33t hax0r?
<Marfi> noobnoob, no, makes you a noobnoob
<Marfi> =)
<exmachina> Marfi does he have to still hit the power button?
<noobnoob> marfi LOL
<powertoo108> noobnoob: upgrades you to l33tnoob
<Marfi> alex_21, you could try orca. thats the screen reader built in
<noobnoob> powertool08 LOL...
<Marfi> exmachina, na, just a quick push to drain any extra power thats in it
<noobnoob> how can i become a l33t hax0r?
<Marfi> noobnoob, not write in leet
<Marfi> for starters
<Melik> lol
<noobnoob> LOL
<exmachina> He'll give it half an hour to see what happens
<powertoo108> noobnoob: learn to program, then go from there
<alex_21> I know of Orca, but i am trying to convert an text file into an audiobook
<avis> has anyone see a bug effect with ATI drivers in intrepid where while playing a video, if totem is moved, there remains a snapshot of the video screen where the window once was -- doesn't show the desktop.  any way to fix this ?
<exmachina> And that's why I use gentoo =P ubuntu patches are way too unpredictable
<Marfi> alex_21, orca should be able to read the text file, let me see if i can find anything for converting it to audio for you really fast
<ZeZu> anyone know of any mirrors for ubuntu cd images?  specifically: xubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc+ps3.iso
<alex_21> Not just any audio, rather the DAISY standards
<Marfi> alex_21, i found this one page that has a way to convert it to audio   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876440
<Marfi> alex_21, ill check for daisy standards though
<Melik> anybody here good with webcam drivers?
<luddite> Melik: maybe
<Marfi> alex_21, do you know what format the DAISY needs?
<gribouille> does linux have problems with realtek sound cards ?
<bryanbuchanan> here's what I get trying to install that wireless card driver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83331/
<ZeZu> gribouille, sometimes they are a royal PITA to get working
<bryanbuchanan> Dunno much about Linux at all, hard to tell if that's even the step it's tripping up on
<Marfi> alex_21, and heres one you may want. it converts word documents to DAISY   http://www.openxmlcommunity.org/daisy/
<luddite> i wish lyx could export and import .doc files
<powertoo108> bryanbuchanan: not sure if it will help but try running the command with sudo ie: sudo ./makedrv
<Errno5> every time i try to install.. im getting an error 'ERRNO 5' ?
<Errno5> why
<eseven73> is there a way to disable xubuntu's screensaver/power settings? Ive tried setting it to two hours but it never saves, it just keeps blacking out the screen every 5 mins, so annoying!
<Marfi> eseven73, just use no screen saver
<eseven73> i tried that too
<eseven73> :/
<bryanbuchanan> powertoo1: get the same thing w/sudo
<Marfi> eseven73, or look for the option of when its idle not to dim
<powertoo108> bryanbuchanan: I don't know what to tell you, it looks like the script/source needs editing or you are supposed to provide some other parameter(unlikely since its using its own makedriver script) see if realtek has a channel
<alex_21> Marfi: I will check it out, but I think it does, ... oh, that one, ... it just outputs a DAISY XML File, not the whole audio track as well
<joeb3_> eseven73, Check the power settings on the monitor.  Mine refers to it as OSD timeout.
<alex_21> Thanks though
<bernard__> hkgkgkgk
<tyebud> I'm having in issue with the name of my joystick.
<bryanbuchanan> powertoo1: would it be possible to download a windows driver and use that "WIndows Wireless Drivers" app?
<eseven73> ok ty guys
<n8tuser2> eseven73--> try disabling the acpid perhaps?
<Singer2> hello
<Marfi> alex_21 gotcha. sorry i couldn't help more. wish i was more up to date on the standards for ubuntu with that. the college i go to has a few deaf students who i help from time to time
<powertoo108> bryanbuchanan: possibly
<eseven73> yep did that but didnt reboot yet n8tuser2 , not sure if a reboot is even needed
<Singer2> quick question, I just got a quad core Pheon with 8GB of RAM.. I'm planning used it for a desktop/development/testing box... should I go for the desktop or server image?
<Singer2> consider the RAM?
<Chrysalis> stupid question but how do i jump to next search result in vim, forgot lol
<Marfi> alex_21, ****blind. school has a deaf population also   =)
<joeb3_> Chrysalis,  /
<n8tuser2> eseven73--> how did you disable acpid ?
<dmsuperman> Singer2: If you're using it for a desktop/dev/testing box, as in like a normal computer, 8GB is entirely overkill :P
<Chrysalis> joeb3_, jump no next '/' searches
<dmsuperman> Singer2: But Personally, I went with the normal kernel, 32bit, and just enabled PAE
<Singer2> dmsuperman: not really, if I loadup 2-3 instaces of MySQL for work with replciation.. it acutally uses a lot of the RAM
<dmsuperman> Singer2: Here's a guide to enabling PAE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5347489
<eseven73> oh that was in ubuntu n8tuser2
<jtaji> Singer2: if you need a desktop then use the desktop image, no need for server kernel if that's what you're thinking
<eseven73> n8tuser2: it was in some settings thing cant recall now which one it was
<dmsuperman> Singer2: 1: Something is seriously wrong then, MySQL never uses that much memory by default
<dmsuperman> Singer2: 2: Why run more than one instance?
<eseven73> n8tuser2: i think it was under Administration>Services
<n8tuser2> eseven73--> if you have used /etc/init.d/acpid stop  then no need to reboot
<Singer2> jtaji: okay.. so the desktop image will support 8GB of RAM?
<ardchoille> Is it possible to have aliases for textboxes? Like type in myemailaddy and have that expand to me@foo.com in any app?
<eseven73> oh nice, ok ty n8tuser2 :)
<jtaji> Singer2: 64bit will
<dmsuperman> Singer2: No, it won't which is why you'd need PAE or 64 bit
<dmsuperman> Singer2: That guide I sent you is to enable PAE
<Singer2> dmsuperman: I'm working with NDB and also replication
<dmsuperman> I personally don't want to deal with 64 bit, but to each his own
<Singer2> cool, downloading now
<Singer2> NDB = memory hog.. as all yoru indexes have to be in RAM
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: I've personally been looking for a good solution to that. I guess "snippits" is alright, but I couldn't get it to work for me
<Veinor> Is it possible to control fan speed on a HP Pavilion dv9235nr?
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: You could give it a try
<alex_21> And also, the thing you said requires Microsoft word. I am using The Open Office extention instead to do that task.  Thanks again, blind smiley
<Singer2> testing replication = at least 2 instances
<bdelin88> hey, i need to have a .bin/.cue file mounted ASAP, can anyone help?
<omar> #linuxac
<bdelin88> i have tried bchunk and it only makes a bunch of files in a folder, no good
<dmsuperman> !cue | bdelin88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue
<jtaji> !iso | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<slayerboyWRK> Veinor: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=Is+it+possible+to+control+fan+speed+on+a+HP+Pavilion+dv9235nr%3F
<Errno5> im getting Errno 5.. while installing Ubuntu 8.10.. anyone any solution about it?
<bdelin88> jtaji: it's not an iso
<bdelin88> it is .bin/.cue
<jtaji> bdelin88: hit the link for conversion instructions
<alex_21> Veinor: Yes, download HPs Linux drivers for the fan you want to control. It is an RPM or something though. There is a guide on the Ubuntu Help/wiki pages
<bdelin88> i love how brasero converts to that format yet, it is not a native to linux like .iso...
<ardchoille> dmsuperman: I can't see snippits in the repos, do you know the name of the app?
<Veinor> slayerboyWRK: :|
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: It's called snippits but it's not in the repos, it's a ruby app
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: Lemme find a link
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: http://lifehacker.com/351285/automate-repetitive-typing-with-snippits
<Errno5> im getting Errno 5.. while installing Ubuntu 8.10.. anyone any solution about it?
<slayerboyWRK> Veinor: sorry wasn't nice I know :(
<gribouille> I'm trying to compile the alsa driver, but the compile fails because of the unknown function hrtimer_forward_now
<dmsuperman> !repeat | Errno5
<ubottu> Errno5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ardchoille> dmsuperman: Thanks
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: Sure thing
<Errno5> ill try 7.10.. will wubi install Ubunt7.10?
<hakr> no
<dmsuperman> Errno5: Wubi was a new feature with 8.04
<dmsuperman> Errno5: Try 8.04, it's the LTS as well
<bdelin88> ok... this guide is not working fast enough, i need a .bin/.cue mounting solution like right now
<Errno5> 8.10 is giving errno 5.. everytime i try to install it.
<Errno5> is 8.04 okay?
<D-MAN> how can i get the hplp drivers for my printer?
<bdelin88> the freaking link is not even working
<natsukao>  have you seen the new laptop totally free ? free hardware and free bios on which runs GNU/linux ? http://www.lemote.com/english/yeeloong9c.html
<BlearyBram> hi again
<dmsuperman> !patience | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dmsuperman> Errno5: Try it
<bdelin88> no this is crap
<bdelin88> brasero comes with ubuntu
<bdelin88> yet ubuntu has no native mounting software
<dmsuperman> natsukao: Take discussion like that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bdelin88> brasero made .cue/.bin format
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: A poor attitude won't get you any help
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Nobody is obligated to help you
<bdelin88> dmsuperman, yea well i relaly need this asap i have a final tomorrow
<jrgp> bdelin88, acting all greedy only turns us away from you
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i know that...
<bdelin88> jrgp: greedy?
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: I'm sorry, but treating volunteers like crap isn't the way to get us to help you
<BlearyBram> hi again, do anyone have any problems with X server since upgraded to Intrepid from Hardy?
<dmsuperman> BlearyBram: I couldn't even get it to run with my nvidia drivers
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: yea i know man but u sent me to a guide, i mean... isn't there something in the repos?
<alex_21> Ubi installs 7.04 and greater. It was official in 8.04
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i'm just in a tight spot and i need this thing to get mounted
<BlearyBram> bdelin88: calm down first
<jrgp> bdelin88, what do you need to get mounted?
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: If you don't want to follow the instructions then there's not much we can do for you
<dmsuperman> jrgp: He wants to mount a .bin/.cu
<dmsuperman> .cue*
<bdelin88> jrgp: ok... brasero made a .bin/.cue of a cd i want to get mounted
<jrgp> ah
<jrgp> there's a way of doing that
<dmsuperman> Yeah
<bdelin88> jrgp: i know windows has gui programs for this and i am trying to find a quick solution to mount this
<dmsuperman> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrgp> from the command line
<dmsuperman> Convert to .iso
<dmsuperman> And then mount the iso
<jrgp> indeed
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i am eager to learn :)
<dmsuperman> mount -t iso9660 -o loop path/to/iso /media/mountpoint
<dmsuperman> Something like that
<bdelin88> where do i put the path to the .bin/.cue?
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Gotta convert to .iso
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: yes, but in order to do that i need the path to the .bin/.cue and then make a path to .iso that i want, right?
<ardchoille> dmsuperman: sbippits doesn't seem to be what I need.
<ardchoille> dmsuperman: But, thanks for letting me know about it :)
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: bdelin88 Something like that
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: Are you sure?
<eseven73> i dont see how snippets is any easier than emacs macros :/
<jrgp> eseven73, use nano
<eseven73> maybe im missing something
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: Do you want to basically type ";me" and have it expand to "blah@me.com
<eseven73> i do jrgp :)
<bdelin88> ...
<dmsuperman> eseven73: emacs macros are emacs only
<ardchoille> dmsuperman: ye
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: I'm fairly sure it does that
<dmsuperman> ardchoille: With just a bit of finessing
<eseven73> dmsuperman: do you have to have compiz?
<dmsuperman> eseven73: Er, of course not
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: mount -t iso9660 -o loop path/to/iso /media/mountpoint (i see the path to the iso output file i want, but where do i put the path to .bin/.cue file?)
<jrgp> it's just extra special effects
<jrgp> not necessary
<eseven73> ah
<jrgp> but they do look really cool
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: You have to convert the .bin/.cue to a .iso like I said
<ardchoille> dmsuperman: so this ruby script is a daemon and is present at all times without me having to start it each time?
<jrgp> :3
<dmsuperman> jrgp: It's a lot more than that but yeah not necessary
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i have gmount so mounting the iso is no problem, i am trying to find out how to convert it to an iso
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Right, so read this guide:
<dmsuperman> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: bchunk fails miserablyh
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i did, the link is broken to the solution i need
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: bin2iso
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Have you tried googling for bin2iso
<Singer2> OMG
<Singer2> they stroke
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: yes i am trying.. wow i never thought i would have this much trouble with this
<dmsuperman> Singer2: Hrm?
<Singer2> sorry
<android60> how long can sata cables be before being problematic?
<Singer2> wrong windows..
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: I know it doesn't help now, but in the future a good standard format .iso is always the best thing to rip to
<alex_21> Hi, small laptops ther, and I would wonder what the price is. They are ultimately the best for my small school lab project
<jrgp> android60, forever?
<dmsuperman> android60: The maximum length is 3 feet afaik
<Singer2> android60: depending on quality.. but no more then .9m
<android60> so a 3ft cable should be good to go?
<Singer2> dmsuperman: the public transit in my major city is ons trike
<Singer2> android60: why so long?
<android60> i need to be able to run it from the back of the comp to external devices
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: that is the problem though man...
<android60> just for temporary quick things
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: brasero comes with ubuntu and doesn't give you that option!
<dmsuperman> android60: You want an eSATA cable/port
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: it doesn't make any sense you know?
<Singer2> have you thought of an esata port/cable?
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: I've never had it not give me the option for iso
<android60> ya i have the port but i just wanted to see length of the cable
<android60> first
<bdelin88> it only gave me 3 options for formats
<dmsuperman> android60: But yeah I'm fairly certain 3ft is the max length for sata, lemme double check for you
<android60> ok
<calc> android60: eSATA cables are apparently good up to 2m
<dmsuperman> android60: 1m maximum length
<android60> ok thanks for the info guys i appreciate it
<dmsuperman> calc: Really? Last I used them eSATA had the same max as internal
<calc> android60: but yes regular SATA Is only 1m
<android60> ya
<calc> dmsuperman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA <- if that is accurate anyway
 * BlearyBram noticed something different: when he ran the LiveCD, the display is fine.
<bdelin88> my god i do not have time to do all this conversion, there must be an easier way
<dmsuperman> Oh yeah it appears to be correct, 2m eSATA 1m SATA
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: This time you waste not running it is time that could be saved if you just started the process
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: It doesn't take that logn to convert a .bin to a .iso
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: What happens with bchunk?
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i have no idea which one to download and the website lacks a quick explanation: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/#download
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: well bchunk worked fine until it decided to split the entire .iso into 15 different parts
<DigitalFiz> weird
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i am not sure if i need CDEmenu client or gCDEmu
<DigitalFiz> my ipod touch keeps connecting and siconnecting really quickly
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: What arguments did you pass to bchunk?
<dmsuperman> DigitalFiz: Disconnect it, power down, power up, reconnect it?
<DigitalFiz> ahhhh!
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: one sec
<DigitalFiz> i just got like 500 diologs about fspot and opening the ipod drive
<alex_21> Hey, can someone PM me about the fact that I have three new hard drives comming in and have no more sata prts on my Motherboard. What can I do?
<DigitalFiz> its an ipod touch it doesnt have disk use mode
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i tried - "bchunk brasero.bin brasero.cue music3.iso" and "bchunk brasero.bin brasero.cue music3"
<dmsuperman> alex_21: You can get a PCI daughter board with SATA ports on them
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: And what do you get when it completes?
<Errno5> [Errno 5] Input/output error :(
<alex_21> Daughter board with SATA ports, how much does that cost?
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: a bunch of files named "music3.iso02.cdr" "music3.iso03.cdr" etc...., 36 items
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: over 50 now
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: And it was completed? Or still running?
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: still running now,i waited last time though
<high-freq> anyone got a garmin m-nav 650 workin with gpsd yet?
<dmsuperman> alex_21: Take a look on newegg.com if you live in the US, I wouldn't imagine too much money
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: it's done, 69 items named like above
<bdelin88> bchunk is epic fail right now
<Errno5> i dont find any solution to [Errno 5] Input/output error while installing on forums even?
<Errno5> anyone here or i should give-up trying install again n again
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: It appears that it thinks it's an audio CD
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: It creates .cdr files when it's an audio CD
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: it is an audio cd, but it is supposed to just convert it to .iso
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: all i want is .iso, how do i tell it to do that?
<alex_21> Ok, thanks.
<alex_21> Good night.
<alex_21> Good night. Bani Bash
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Do you want to play them back?
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Or does it _have_ to be in .iso
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: If you just want to play them back, "sox file.cdr new.wav" converts them to normal audio files
<kapildev> want to run sudo without prompting for password.
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: it has to be an .iso
<kapildev> dave    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<kapildev> does not work.
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: You could use mkisofs to put them back into an iso
<dmsuperman> But I'm not sure the arguments for audio cds
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: can i just run an apt-get install for that?
<dmsuperman> For what? mkisofs?
<dmsuperman> Should be installed already I think
<Wicked> is there anyway to just have one bar in gnome?
<LogicalDash> Power Management has a checkbox to dim my backlight whenever I unplug the power; I want it to set the backlight to the *lowest available setting* when I unplug, and keep it that way. How do I do this?
<doorknob60> Wicked: delete the other one
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: yup it is
<LogicalDash> Wicked: you can right-click the panel you want to remove and select Delete This Panel
<Wicked> doorknob60, well yea..but then my open apps are off in la la land.
<doorknob60> Wicked: then right click the one you wanna keep and add the missing stuff to it, its pretty easy
<Wicked> i want one panel to have the menu stuff and the open apps and all that
<z987k> got a problem, hopefully someone can help:  installed proftpd and gproftpd from synaptic and I get " fatal: Socket operation on non-socket" when trying to execute proftpd
<Wicked> oh
<Wicked> ok
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: man... this is way too complicated
<doorknob60> Wicked: add task list (i think its called) on the leftover panel
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: That's why I just like .iso :P
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: yea that's what i wanted it in originally
<mespejel> i have a big
<mespejel> very big ploblem
<mespejel> :(
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i just want this thing back to .iso and just like the original cd
<Wicked> doorknob60, im not really seeing anything like that
<indian> ?
<Wicked> under the add to panel window
<indian> hold on
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: does mkisofs know how to put it back exactly? the tracks MUST be in the original order
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: You could use cdrecord to burn them back to a CD
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: don't have any blanks on me man or i would
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: wonder if brasero can convert it
<doorknob60> WIcked: well i havent used gnome in like 6 months, but right click the panel, click Add To Panel, and it should be in there. something like task lisk, windows list, or task manager probably its called
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Try running bchunk without the .cue
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: bchunk file.bin out.iso
<Wicked> window list. thanks!
<doorknob60> np
<LogicalDash> bdelin88: You want to convert some image file to .iso? try the program, "iat"
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i will try
<lxnb> hello, I have intel core2 duel, and 2048RAM, should I install x86_64 or just i386?
<LogicalDash> lxnb: i386 probably
<bdelin88> LogicalDash: will look into it, it's an emergency, lol, thanks :)
<LogicalDash> bdelin88: np
<l7> any ubuntu mactel users here?
<rdw200169> l7: you mean ubuntu on a mac?
<l7> rdw200169: yeah
<rdw200169> l7: when i did it, i use rEFIt, and boot camp
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: Example: bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo
<bdelin88>   -v  Verbose mode
<bdelin88>   -r  Raw mode for MODE2/2352: write all 2352 bytes from offset 0 (VCD/MPEG)
<bdelin88>   -p  PSX mode for MODE2/2352: write 2336 bytes from offset 24
<bdelin88>       (default MODE2/2352 mode writes 2048 bytes from offset 24)
<FloodBot1> bdelin88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bdelin88>   -w  Output audio files in WAV format
<l7> i've been wondering what works and what doesn't on the new macbooks
<LogicalDash> lxnb: 64-bit computers usually have some kind of label on them saying they're 64-bit
<lxnb> I have intel core2 duo, and 2048RAM, should I install x86_64 or just i386?
<l7> rdw200169: why refit as a bootloader instead of lilo or grub?
<lxnb> I have intel core2 duo, and 2048RAM, should I install x86_64 or just i386?
<calc> i LogicalDash all new cpus pretty much (besides atom) are 64bit
<LogicalDash> !repeat | lxnb
<ubottu> lxnb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<l7> oh, refit = efi i guess?
<rdw200169> l7: i don't know about the new ones, they have NVIDIA, so they should work well... NVIDIA drivers are on point
<dmsuperman> !64bit | lxnb
<ubottu> lxnb: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<jtaji> lxnb: no reason really for 64bit, I'd stick with i386
<dmsuperman> lxnb: It's up to you
<calc> lxnb: 64bit would be faster has more registers, etc
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: there's the output, maybe i can tell it to keep it as .iso??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/83349/
<rdw200169> l7: you use both, but you have to trick the EFI (mac BIOS replacement) into loading the linux boot camp part, but still allow you to load mac
<l7> rdw200169: do the macs with ATI cards not work so well?
<lxnb> thanks guys!
<dmsuperman> lxnb: Personally I would never go with 64bit, it's usually full of issues
<mespejel> Here is my problem: I am using ubuntu with vmware in a macbook. The thing is that there is no video card support for linux using vmware.. my mistake was to open a supertux game.. it freeze. since my main OS is leopard.. i cannot just shutdown the computer with force.. i actually need to shut down it normally. and i cant do it.. cause it is freeze.. everytime i try to log in that happens.
<mespejel> it just satay like that
<rdw200169> l7: it's the ati drivers, they're worse than NVIDIA, but they still work
<calc> dmsuperman: what issues are those, i'm running it here fine
<calc> of course i also did the initial porting in debian 5 years ago
<dmsuperman> calc: Compatibility problems, not everything works easy like it does 32bit
<LogicalDash> mespejel: type alt+f2 and then xkill
<LogicalDash> mespejel: then click on the vmware window
<dmsuperman> calc: Flash has only recently gotten better 64bit support
<calc> dmsuperman: you still haven't actually said what though
<LogicalDash> mespejel: it should quietly close
<calc> dmsuperman: flash worked fine with 32bit on 64bit as well
<calc> dmsuperman: well as well as flash ever works
<crawlthewarriork> can anyone explain how come when I use apt-get or add/remove software it downloads really slow but when I use firefox my dl speeds are pretty fast? Is there a config I need to fix?
<dmsuperman> :P
<calc> dmsuperman: its constantly crashing on my wife's windows (32bit) machine as well
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: any ideas on that output?
<dmsuperman> Virtual Machines too
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Yeah I'm not sure
<zedu> i dont get audio in flash videos since i upgraded to 8.10
<l7> rdw200169: ah well that's good to know.  i suppose the intel drivers are probably the best aren't they?  in terms of being open source rather than nvidia's binary blobs?
<calc> dmsuperman: vmware works fine on amd64 and has for a long time
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: If you can get the CD back I'd just rip it to .iso, if not I have no idea
<LogicalDash> mespejel: unless you mean that the virtual machine is running inside of OSX? in that case you'd have to use OSX's way of killing hung processes
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: it says i need the .cue, but can i tell it to just make it an .iso, according to that output?
<mespejel> LogicalDash: i will try that
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Worst case scenario you could try getting poweriso for linux and mount / convert it like that
<rdw200169> l7: there are also open source nvidia drivers, i just prefer the binaries b/c they have more features
<mespejel> yes of cousre is a virutal machine inside OSX
<mespejel> its vmware
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: do they have a linux version?
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: A command line one, yes
<LogicalDash> mespejel: try googling for [osx force quit]
<alexserver> hi, I need personal assistance to compile a module within a kernel, I dont know how to do that
<dmsuperman> calc: I dislike vmware, so vbox for me, and that's had issues
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: grr...command lind
<l7> mespejel: actually there's a choice of several VM appliances for OSX: vmware, parallels and virtualbox... and also qemu
<rdw200169> l7: i followed some excellent tutorials on installing ubuntu on a mac, they won't steer you wrong
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: command line*
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: You mean "yay command line"
<l7> mespejel: and some smaller ones too
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: lol, yea...... no, not right now actually
<calc> dmsuperman: ah, i've tried various other vm's and had issues with them even on 32bit so just stuck with vmware
<LogicalDash> l7: I thought that qemu == virtualbox?
<l7> rdw200169: yeah i'm a bit on the fence about whether to try ubuntu on a newer macbook
<alexserver> may anyone help me to compile a module within a kernel
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i plan on learning that over break, but now is not the time
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: That should be able to do it, checking the quick help it appears it can directly convert it to a .iso
<dmsuperman> calc: Funnily it's the same for me but vbox
<calc> l7: buy a thinkpad X200 instead :)
<l7> rdw200169: how was your experience with ubuntu as far as dual booting osx and ubuntu vs running ubuntu in a VM?
<dmsuperman> calc: vmware can never do shared folders or audio correctly, at the very least
<Daemonik> Is there a way to get machines booted from a ubuntu ltsp server to automount the cdrom drive on /cdrom? I would install ltspfs but I'm using this thin-client to connect to an NX server. The NX server accesses the thin-clients with Nautilus use sftp://sftp-cdrom@$NXUSERIP/media/cdrom, I've installed hal, when I look at ps aux it's running, but it doesn't automount the disc :-\
<dmsuperman> calc: Plus seamless mode is pretty sexy :P
<rdw200169> l7: using rEFIt, it's been a piece of cake
<l7> LogicalDash: virtualbox is based on qemu but i think it's a bit more robust
<dmsuperman> But, I have to go to bed
<rdw200169> l7: refit gives me a boot menu, giving me the options of mac or ubuntu, right when i turn it on
<dmsuperman> Gnight all
<calc> dmsuperman: hmm i should take a look at vbox then i might have missed it when looking at stuff before
<alexserver> may anyone help me to compile a module within a kernel
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i have poweriso on my desktop, how in the world do i run this thing... or install it?
<mespejel> LogicalDash: i undesrtand what you are saying now.. of course i try to just quit it.. but what always happens is that it will supend the os (linux.. in that state.. and when i try to log in it wil start the same.. i mean just by force quit it will not shut down the linux os
<LogicalDash> !repeat | alexserver
<ubottu> alexserver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<l7> calc: as much as i like Ubuntu, it's too tweaky for me so far.
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: it just says "poweriso" with no extension after i extracted from tar.gz
<l7> calc: hence, i still want to use OSX in some form
<LogicalDash> mespejel: Well, in VirtualBox there's an option to discard the saved state when the machine is suspended. Does VMWare have something like that?
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Yeah, it's an executable
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: extract it and type "poweriso -?"
<alexserver> MAN !!! IS SO HARD TO KNOW ABOUT UBUNTU !!!
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: k
<l7> rdw200169: yeah, i'm not sure i like splitting my environment with a dual boot though
<mespejel> LogicalDash: ok, good idea, i will look for it
<mespejel> actually im going to vmware room
<mespejel> brb
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: nothing happens
<l7> rdw200169: how much did you use ubuntu vs osx or windows?
<glax> HI guys, I am trying to configure a wireless card on a compaq. lspci -nn returns this "06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card [14e4:4311] (rev 01)", I already install bcm43xx-fwcutter and do modprobe bcm43xx but still the card is not detected
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: What's it say
<calc> alexserver: what kernel module are you trying to compile? is it not already compiled in ubuntu?
<rdw200169> l7: well, i use ubuntu exclusively, but i've been using it for many yeras
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: command not found
<alexserver> people, i have a compaq presario, amd sempron, nvidia chipset, new ubuntu intrepid doesnt recognize my dvd
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: "./poweriso -?"
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: definitely didn't do the "./" part
<rdw200169> l7: i just wish i could use the Omni products in linux...
<rdw200169> l7: omnigraffle is the greatest thing on earth, but that's off topic
<alexserver> calc: i found this page saying my problem could be solved if I compile ATA and IDE modules
<alexserver> calc: http://thomer.com/howtos/dma_on_sata_dvd.html
<gcbirzan> Hm. I'm trying to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid via de the update manager and I just clicked on the "upgrade" button. Is it supposed to gray out the whole update manager window and not say anything for, uhm, 5 minutes?
<alexserver> it says "Compile IDE and SATA into the kernel"
 * calc been using ubuntu for 4 years now, debian for 6 years before that, and slackware for 3 before that
<calc> alexserver: hmm i'm pretty sure i have dma on my sata dvd-rw without having to compile it directly in
<calc> alexserver: that doc you are referring to is REALLY OLD
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i need your help maybe one last time, can you look at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83351/ and tell me how i should convert this thing, i just tried it and it said invalid file format, could u just gimme a correct example with all your infinite command line knowledge?
<calc> alexserver: 2.6.18 came out in sep 2006
<calc> alexserver: i'm pretty sure you don't need to do that anymore
<BlearyBram> gcbirzan: it shouldn't be that long…
<gcbirzan> SATA doesn't have PIO
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: i did: ./poweriso convert /home/bryce/Desktop/cd3/brasero.bin -o /home/bryce/Desktop/music3.iso -ot iso
<gcbirzan> BlearyBram: I'm looking at the process list and I can see a "sleep 577" in there, heh.
<alexserver> calc: what i need is to set my dvd-rw drive dma on
<alexserver> cacl: and i can't do that
<BlearyBram> calc: what do you think about the remedy of this bug #284408 about AMD dropping support for older display cards.
<ReK_> Hey, I'm having problems getting networking to work with ubuntu as a guest OS in vmware
<gcbirzan> alexserver: You probably don't, since it should be on by default.
<calc> alexserver: should be done by default i think, looking at my system now
<gcbirzan> BlearyBram: A-ha! I got the release notes dialog. :-)
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: That looks right
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: I'm not sure what's up
<ReK_> It doesn't seem to be connecting at all. It should be bridged over, but my router never see ubuntu trying for an ip
<calc> alexserver: yea its on by default on my system
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Something is wrong with something, I don't know how to fix it from here
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: And I need to get some sleep :(
<calc> alexserver: hdparm -i /dev/scd0 (or whatever on your system)
<calc> alexserver: UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<alexserver> calc: i've seen my dmesg and there is some trouble with bios, so my dvd mode is in PIO, not DMA
<BlearyBram> I didn't think I've used fglrx but now the X Org simply unable to use any graphics card features (mine is a ATi Radeon Mobility 9200, it's a 3-4 year old machine).
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: it's alright, thanks man
<BlearyBram> calc: right, there you go.
<bdelin88> dmsuperman: appreciate the help and patience
<calc> alexserver: hdparm -d 1 /dev/scd0 might fix it
<BlearyBram> oops, I meant gcbirzan
<dmsuperman> bdelin88: Yup
<calc> BlearyBram: so use the open source radeon driver?
<alexserver> calc: I  know, I've been tried, but ot doesnt works, the troubles goes beyond I think
<calc> BlearyBram: it fully supports your card
<BlearyBram> well, open source or not, it doesn't help.
<ganesh> is it possible to do gtalk  in ubuntu
<calc> alexserver: get an updated bios?
<BlearyBram> I've been even stupid enough to install the latest driver without realising that it isn't imcompatible.
<alexserver> calc: yes
<BlearyBram> !pidgin| ganesh
<gcbirzan> calc: Actually, I don't think it does.
<ubottu> ganesh: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<alexserver> calc: let me show you the problematic line
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a way, in nautilus, to open a terminal window at the current location?
<ganesh> BlearyBram, pidgin does only chat
<ganesh> BlearyBram, i want to do voice chat
<Seven_Six_Two> ganesh, skype or ekiga
<gcbirzan> Oh, or. You mean the old open source driver.
<alexserver> calc:   [    5.608485] ata4.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S, 1.05, max MWDMA2
<balrog> why is gtk-window-decorator taking up 4.0 GiB of memory?  http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsystemmonitorkn7.png
<alexserver> calc: [    5.608500] ata4: nv_mode_filter: 0x39f&0x7001->0x1, BIOS=0x0 (0x0) ACPI=0x7001 (60:600:0x11)
<grendal_prime> I want an ai program that talks to me...like jarvis in iron man
<gcbirzan> balrog: Because on 32bit machines, that's the maximum amout of memory a process can use? :-P
<alexserver> calc: anf then [    5.624487] ata4.00: configured for PIO0
<ganesh> Seven_Six_Two, through ekiga we have to register & to get some permission
<grendal_prime> it doesnt exist do it
<calc> BlearyBram: so why not just get rid of fglrx on your system and install the open source driver? i don't understand what you are complaining about, yes commercial companies drop support for old obsolete hardware that is why open source drivers are important
<balrog> gcbirzan: so, youre telling me that gtk=window-decorator has one hell of a memory leak problem?
<alexserver> calc: see ? my ubuntu is configured for DMA, but something goes wrong and then it sets to PIO
<calc> alexserver: ouch an nvidia motherboard chipset, i'm sorry
<Seven_Six_Two> ganesh, get some permission? do you just want to connect directly?
<BlearyBram> calc: the problem isn't that: the problem is that a) I don't know where to drop the driver and b) even vesa is NOT responding.
<balrog> gcbirzan: *gtk-window-decorator
<alexserver> calc: what ? is tha so bad ?
<calc> alexserver: nvidia is really anti open source and they have had buggy motherboard stuff in the past which might be why you are seeing that
<ganesh> Seven_Six_Two, i do not want any similar applications which help for voice chat , i did skype but i didnt have any idea over ekiga
 * grendal_prime loves his 1420 with nivida card
 * calc notes his wife is calling so has to run for a bit
<alex_21> Hi, can someone please PM me. I need to know about any good gnome GPS software that works on Ubuntu/Ubuntu-mobile
 * grendal_prime never had an invidia card before.
<ganesh> Seven_Six_Two, how am i using gmail in ubuntu like that i want to use the gtalk in ubuntu
<alexserver> calc: dont tell me that !!! so am I in troubles ?
<powertool08> ganesh: empathy looks like it will do the job http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819046
<balrog> nvidia is not anti foss, they just created a memory manager, and they dont want to open source that because it will give the ati drivers an advantage over what ati currently nas (nothing)
<ganesh> powertool08, sure empathy will do that
<Seven_Six_Two> ganesh, oh sorry, I must have come late. I never got it to work, that's why I use skype.
<gcbirzan> BlearyBram: I'm not sure exactly how you're supposed to do it in Ubuntu, but in Debian, installing fglrx is just a matter of running m-a a-i fglrx
<balrog> so, nobody knows why gtk-window-decorator is using 4.0 GiB of ram?
<gcbirzan> Which m-a is part of module-assistant
<powertool08> ganesh: look at the link and see if it looks like it will work for you
<BlearyBram> gcbirzan: is fglrx a closed or open-source thing? (just checking)
<alexserver> calc: when  was using ubuntu 7.04 my dvd was working like a charm !!! so, there is no hope to me for make this works in 8.10 ?
<alexserver> calc: should I get back to 7.04 ?
<gcbirzan> BlearyBram: It's the proprietary driver. The open source radeonhd one won't work for your card, and the old open source one is called, ah...  Hm, I forgot. :-P
<BlearyBram> gcbirzan: ah, removing fglrx does the trick, thanks. :P
<gcbirzan> BlearyBram: ati, maybe? *shrugs* 'sbeen a while since I bothered with it, since it doesn't support my video card at all.
<powertool08> BlearyBram: gcbirzan "ati" or "radeon"
<Acedip> how to compile and run java programs in 8.10
<BlearyBram> gcbirzan, powertool08: it seemed to be resolved for now, though I'd update the (open) radeon driver just for sure.
<BlearyBram> I didn't even know I had fglrx!
<BlearyBram> must be part of the restricted drivers I've installed in the restricted package.
<alexserver> calc: are you there man ?
<Severian> Howdy.  I want to make a JeOS installed system run gnome on startup.  I have been searching the web for what to do, and have not found instructions for 8.10(intrepid ibex).  Any suggestions?
<Acedip> how to compile and run java programs in 8.10 ??
<calc> alexserver: back now
<lif0> hey hey hey
<calc> alexserver: does the kern.log mention anything about why it doesn't have dma? it might be blacklisted or something
<alex_21> Hey, thanks for all your help
<alex_21> Good night. Bani bash
<Synchronos> Can someone please help me figure out why I can't see any of my windows in the bottom taskbar?
<alexserver> calc: where is the ken.log stored ?
<Severian> Acedip, install the sun-java6-bin package
<alex_21> Synchronos: Is it the same reason I can't. Blind smiley. No, probably not. Did you minimize them at any point?
<calc> alexserver: var/log
<alex_21> Oh, did you get rid off the bottom pannel?
<Synchronos> alex_21: no the bottom panel is there  I just can't see the windows
<ganesh> powertool08, ok
<Synchronos> alex_21: also this applies to all my windows when I start them up.
<alexserver> calc: i have found it, I'm reading it, do you have any clue ? any keyword so i can find such error if there was ?
<shbika> Does anyone know a way to use skype without killing the pulseaudio
<calc> alexserver: not really sure, it depends on what they felt like putting on the output
<Ayabara> !lighttpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighttpd
<jtaji> Severian: sudo aptitutde install ubuntu-desktop
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/83362/
<rdw200169> shbika: you might be able to use padsp
<Severian> jtaji, There is more to it than that.  Gnome does not start.
<Wicked> ive downloaded some themes from gnome look ...where do i put them?
<Severian> At least not automatically.  I tried startx, but that did not work.
<powertool08> macjason0607: what are you trying to do? resize a partition or something?
<jtaji> Severian: than maybe it's an issue specific to JeOS, any reason you are using it?
<macjason0607> powertool08, copy all the contents
<macjason0607> i got it
<macjason0607> thanks anyway
<iuri> hi there, i installed diff-ext and meld on my box. how do i link both
<alexserver> calc: i saw the same 3 lines i show you before
<alexserver> calc: ata4: nv_mode_filter: 0x39f&0x7001->0x1, BIOS=0x0 (0x0) ACPI=0x7001 (60:600:0x11)
<Severian> jtaji, What I am really doing is building virtual machines with vmbuilder.  It starts with JeOS as a base.
<calc> alexserver: not sure what that means other than maybe its your bios screwing up your system?
<shbika> rdw200169: can you please explain more what is padsp ? How can I use it for skype
<calc> alexserver: looks like a register and port number maybe, but not sure
<calc> alexserver: i haven't looked at ide kernel stuff in many years
<rmendoza> hello
<Severian> jtaji, The problem left is to configure gdm properly, I believe.  Instructions on how to setup Gnome on Ubuntu Server or JeOS would probably tell me what is left to do.
<rmendoza> hello i am new here
<jtaji> Severian: on ubuntu server installing ubuntu-desktop will work.. your issue is specific to JeOS or your virtualization setup
<alexserver> calc: could you tell mw who can help me? or where do i have to go so i can solve this unfortunate problem ?
<calc> alexserver: file a bug report in launchpad?
<jtaji> Severian: and I'm not at all familiar with JeOS except knowing it's stripped down, including the kernel
<alexserver> calc: I also have a report regarding ths isue
<alexserver> calc: but no one hav answered, I suppose because it's a new complain
<actionfigure> video problem
<alex_21> Synchronos: I have no idea about your windows. Blind appologetic smiley. Sorry
<alexserver> calc: I suppose i need to have patience so hopefully this issue could be solved in next relase
<actionfigure> i have an intel i810 and the xf86-video-intel is installed but i cant run blender..it crashed...i wanna know how to replace it with the xf86-video-i810....
<actionfigure> anyone help?
<renjith> Hi All
<Zeroedout> are those package names?
<renjith> is this possible to get default DNS  address while the SetIp option is set?
<alexserver> calc: thanks for your assistance, you have been so usefull my friend
<darius12> would you like recent eclipse packaged for ubuntu? would you be willing to help?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, me?
<Zeroedout> yes
<actionfigure> yes
<actionfigure> those are the names
<Zeroedout> did you try apt-get install package?
<actionfigure> no i use the synaptic
<Zeroedout> and what happened when you tried to install it?
<actionfigure> i tried installling the i810 but then x doesnt work at all
<actionfigure> i mean it igonres it i think
<Zeroedout> did you change the driver in xorg.conf?
<actionfigure> when i change the driver to i810 in the conf file..thats why it wont startx
<alex_21> Good night. Bani bash
<calc> alexserver: you might want to bring it up on the kernel bug tracker also
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, i noticed that i740 was also installed..i uninstalled it since i didnt think i needed it
<Zeroedout> what error does /var/log/Xorg.0.log give you?
<actionfigure> let me check
<calc> alexserver: if they look at it and fix it then it won't matter if the ubuntu people do or not
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, i dont know where to start
<Zeroedout> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alexserver> calc: ok, do you know where can i report a kernel bug ?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, i did..i mean for errors
<calc> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<Zeroedout> what are the last few lines in the log saying?
<calc> alexserver: it seems they like people to just report about mainline kernels so they might not want the bug without you trying an unpatched kernel first
<zod21> whats up fellas!!?
<Zeroedout> if you need to copy paste, do it to the ubuntu paste
<shbika>  rdw200169:thank you for your response. my Skype is now working with pulse without a problem
<Everett> Can anyone point me to a resource for assistance with building intltool from trunk?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, just the mouse info
<Zeroedout> ......yet X doesn't sart?
<rdw200169> shbika: oh, cool, sorry i didn't reply quicker, i got sidetracked
<Everett> Just need to know if there are any options needed for the autogen.sh command
<iank_> hi
<rdw200169> shbika: padsp also works on realplayer
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, x starts....blender looks garbled and crashes...all 3d progs do that
<iank_> how are you
<Zeroedout> anything in dmesg about i810?
<alexserver> calc: what is an unpatched kernel ? is that a compiled kernel ? compiled from scratch ?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, ill paste it.....
<shbika> rdw200169:ok I will install realplayer and give it a try
<calc> alexserver: compiled from scratch downloaded from kernel.org
<calc> i'm headed to bed i'm at UDS and have the UbuFlu
<bdelin88> is there anyone out there that can help me with converting .bin/.cue to iso... this is miserable and complicated and nothing seems to work
<bdelin88> even poweriso for some reason
<calc> bdelin88: you can burn them with nero linux iirc
<bdelin88> bchunk put it into a bunch of cdr files
<bdelin88> calc: haven't tried
<calc> bdelin88: bchuck claims to convert
<calc> bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<Architect> Hello Ubuntu community!
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, http://paste.ubuntu.com/83369/
<calc> cue2toc - converts CUE files to cdrdao's TOC format
<calc> cuetools - tools for manipulating CUE/TOC files
<bdelin88> calc: it's an audio cd and it puts it into cdr, i don't know how to tell it .iso
<alexserver> calc: hahahaha, wow, this sounds as a challenge for a newbie like me !! I haven't compiled yet a kernel
<Architect> Does anybody have a solution to my computer displaying a grey screen and doing absolutely nothing upon attempted installation of Ubuntu?
<calc> oh for an audio cd the cue2toc might work, not really sure
<calc> bdelin88: .iso isn't audio format though so you don't want that afaik
<calc> iso refers to iso9660
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: hrmm, when blender crashes, does it give you an error?
<actionfigure> no
<DJ_HaMsTa> Architect: do u have ati drivers ?
<Architect> Aye.
<calc> ok now i'm off to bed
<Zeroedout> not even a segfault?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i was having that problem
<DJ_HaMsTa> let me tell u
<DJ_HaMsTa> pain in the ass to get it working
<actionfigure> i open it usning the menu..let me try the terminal
<histo> bdelin88, k3b should do it and a host of other burning applications
<bdelin88> calc: mounting it is what i want
<transporter> i would appreciate if somebody could help me with bluetooth file transfers
<bdelin88> histo: i just found k3b and it seems to do it
<bdelin88> histo: i wonder why it does not support iso
<Zeroedout> k3b does support iso
<bdelin88> histo: it says "Writing Mode: Auto, DAO, TAO, TOC"?
<histo> bdelin88, bchunk will do it also
<histo> bdelin88, Disk at once, track at once, etc...
<bdelin88> histo: bchunk is terrible in my experience, it converted it to a crapload of .cdr files instead of an iso
<actionfigure> Zeroedout,    Compiled with Python version 2.5.2. Checking for installed Python... got it! Segmentation fault
<bdelin88> histo: which one is .iso?
<transporter>  i would appreciate if somebody could help me with bluetooth file transfers
<bdelin88> histo: or nm i see what you are saying, but how do i tell it .sio
<histo> bdelin88, wlel you have to bchunk image.bin image.cue image.iso
<Architect> DJ_HaMsTa: What did you do to fix it?
<bdelin88> histo: .iso*
<bdelin88> histo: i did
<histo> bdelin88, hrm.. well in k3b you should be able to export as iso or sometihgn.
<Zeroedout> bdelin88: lol, not very helpful, you did remove the old driver and modrpobe i810 right?
<alexserver> calc: thanks
<transporter>  i would appreciate if somebody could help me with bluetooth file transfers
<ardchoille> !repeat | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bdelin88> Zeroedout: that is just computer gibberish to me lol, i have no idea
<dnyy> What would be the system requirements to run XP in a virtual machine?
<Melik> can i remove qt 4?
<Zeroedout> modprobe -r <old driver>                      modprobe i810 (both as root)
<powertool08> dnyy: I've done it on my amd athlon xp 2800+ with 1 gb ram and it does ok most of the time
<Zeroedout> but if you rebooted the pc after installing the driver through synaptic then it wont make a difference
<bdelin88> histo: i am in "burn cd image" and it says i can burn an image to an image... but i can't select to burn to an .iso any ideas?
<dnyy> powertool08: err, I've only got 512MB.  I'm startin' to think I'm stuck using CS2 in wine.
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, heres my  dmesg   http://paste.ubuntu.com/83374/
<bdelin88> i do not have time for all this crap, why is this so difficult on linux :(
<bdelin88> windows -> poweriso, done
<grendal_prime> so no talking ai/personality type apps (like jarvis in ironman)
<powertool08> dnyy: cs2? as in photoshop? GIMP is a pretty good photoshop replacement
<bdelin88> linux -> poweriso -> file unsupported, even though it is listed as supported
<dnyy> powertool08: Well I'm doing freelance work, and don't have the time (at the moment at least) to try and learn new software.  But I can't install Windows due to broken CD drive. :/
<Zeroedout> bdelin88: it could be a problem with the driver, but maybe you don't have the correct one installed
<powertool08> dnyy: It does pretty much everything anyone except top professionals would use, just moved some things around with slightly different terminology on stuff
<Zeroedout> what is your videocards chipset? you may be able to check with lspci
<grendal_prime> thats to bad i had a huge project i have to work on and if i had a computer like  jarvis (the one in ironman) i would sure get it done faster.
<bdelin88> Zeroedout: what driver, it's a cdrw drive?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, you got my message? :)
<Zeroedout> yea, lol, was talking to actionfigure
<powertool08> dnyy: its pretty similar imo so its not hard to pick up if you already have a good grip on photoshop
<dnyy> powertool08: Well I'll look into it in my free time.  I've got another computer to use PS on atm, so no rush.
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, intel
<powertool08> dnyy: also, if you run the most minimal host system possible and dedicate more to the virtual machine it will help
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 04)
<dnyy> powertool08: The dashed line around the image you're editing always confuses me, makes me think I have the whole image selected. :(
<Architect> Is there anyone else here who knows how to install even with ATI drivers?
<grendal_prime> my oldes son does albulm cover art with gimp.  He was showing me tonight all these crazy brushes and gradiants he found on the internet.
<dnyy> Is there an app for converting photoshop brushes to gimp brushes?
<grendal_prime> he had to walk way from the machine because he said he would be up all night if he kept at it. hehehe.
<almark> Hello what can I do to get my sound setup properly in Ubuntu 8.10 I did a sound test at the command line, Due to Ubuntu having no alsaconf and I know why it doesn't, I just need to know what to do get my card to work with it.
<grendal_prime> dnyy: i think they are the same.
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, i do see a i810 when i lsmod
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: hrmm, it looks lke you're definatly using the right driver....... you did restart your system or atleast modprobe the new driver right?
<dnyy> grendal_prime: ah, well looks like i'll be playing with gimp tomorrow. hopefully it'll live up to my hopes. :p
<whynot> When I enjoy music with ubuntu alsa, some process affects alsa and the music used to stop and play.  How can I prevent other process from affecting alsa?
<rdw200169> whynot: that's why pulseaudio was created...
<whynot> pulseaudio?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, i didnt have to modprobe since its using the right driver
<rdw200169> !pulseaudio > whynot
<ubottu> whynot, please see my private message
<almark> When I go to the login screen I can hear the drum sound, and the sound test with the static from a term.
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, but then i install the old i810 driver...i change the driver to i810 in xorg and then it wont start x
<grendal_prime> My understanding is that some stuff there is more of, simply because they are opensource and alot of people are contributing.
<almark> But that is the only way I can hear sound I have a Audigy Se SB
<grendal_prime> dnyy:  sorry that was for you.
<grendal_prime> im going to bed.
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, are you good at checking these kinda things? if so..i dont mind you sshing my box
<grendal_prime> was a long ass day night folks
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: i don't think there's much i can do. it seems to be a problem with the driver, does glxinfo give you an error as well?
<Everett> Running h804, is there a howto on upgrading gnome and / or Orca to 2.24.x?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, http://paste.ubuntu.com/83375/
<ikonia> Everett: you can't upgrade gnome outside of official ubuntu packages
<almark> Am I not asking the right questions?
<sparr> linux says my NIC MAC address is invalid, likely due to a known issue with it being read backwards.  Due to this I get assigned a random MAC and an incremented ethXX device number every time I reboot.  Is there some way to avoid that?
<ikonia> Everett: (technically you can but everything would break)
<ikonia> sparr: get a card thats supported ?
<Everett> ikonia: should I be able to upgrade to i810 using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<vladtsepesh1984> i have a problem....i'm able to sync contact from evolution to ppc with evo2sync msynctool's plugin but i can't sync contact or any other things from ppc to evol....can somebody help me????
<sparr> ikonia: its built into my motherboard, and it worked fine for years.  up until about gutsy
<ikonia> Everett i810 is not gnome, thats an Xorg driver
<ikonia> Everett: and i810 is installed by default, so there is nothing to upgrade to
<ikonia> sparr: check the bug report on the card, push it forward if it's been broken for that long
<Everett> ikonia: here is my situation.  1. I'm blind 2. I installed hardy 804 using accessible install (which is broken in intrepid).  3. I need to do some testing with Orca 2.24.x
<almark> How do I setup sound without alsaconf?
<visof> how can i change the screen resolution in ubuntu , my graphics card is nvidia Geforce
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: so driver seems to be okay, does glxgears crash?
<Everett> ikonia: Orca 2.22.x is what comes in hardy
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, no but it looks garbled
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: it might be worthwhile to file a bug report with launchpad
<ikonia> Everett: well, I don't know about oraca details, but the best thing I can suggest is to log a bug requesting a package update be put into hardy
<ikonia> Everett: that would be the most sensible thing to not break anything and get eh package you want
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, why do xorg.confg look so small in ubuntu. ...in other distros its huge....
<Everett> ikonia: is it worth trying to install orca 2.24 from the intrepid repo?
<rww> Everett: no, that's a Bad Idea
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: lol, when i upgraded to intrepid it fucked my xorg.conf, but i restored it to an earlier one, it might have to do with the graphical crash thing
<Everett> rww: bad like certainly won't work, or might cause problems?  Been struggling with trying to get orca 2.24 on any distro all week.
<rww> !ohmy | Zeroedout
<ubottu> Zeroedout: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, http://paste.ubuntu.com/83376/
<ardchoille> Everett: I would log a bug report. Given that this is a special circumstance (accessibility) it might go through.
<Winnipeger> Hi... I want to setup aa fully encrypted triple boot system, fedora 10, Ubuntu Ibex, and Debian Lenny. Setting up just one is easy. But can it be done with three?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, thats my entire xorg.conf file
<rww> Everett: it's very likely to cause problems
<rww> Everett: Intrepid does have 2.24, though, so you could upgrade to it if you don't mind the effort...
<jtaji> actionfigure: the latest xorg configures itself quite effectively, xorg.conf is not necessary in most situations anymore
<rdw200169> Winnipeger: you mean, where they all share the same encrypted home directory?
<Everett> rww: ok, thanks for the heads up.  I'm pretty sure bugs on this have already been logged.  At least on the broken accessible install.
<Winnipeger> rdw200169: Yup.
<actionfigure> jtaji, im having major problems running blender or wings3d.....
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: lol, since nothing else is working, try using a more generic xorg.conf and see what happens
<ardchoille> Everett: even if bugs have been logged, there's power in numbers :)
<ikonia> Everett: apologiese I lost connection for a moment, only use packages designed for your current release
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, where can i get that from?
<rdw200169> Winnipeger: i imagine it would be pretty easy b/w lenny and ubuntu, but i don't know about fedora
<Everett> I don't suppose there's a vbox image of intrepid out there somewhere?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, what if i downgrade to 8.04
<Winnipeger> rdw200169: But if that is too complicated, I would be willing to have a separate data partition that they share and separate homes
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, is it interpid thats causing this problem/
<rdw200169> Winnipeger: that would be best, it's the standard to have a separate partition for one shared /home
<actionfigure> jtaji, so far interpid is not working well with my box....
<rdw200169> Everett: why not just install intrepid, thus having an image, in vbox?
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: if you've got time to kill, go for it. but if you like, i can pastebin my xorg.conf and you can try that.............
<warriorforgod> What would cause a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to not work on hardy?
<rdw200169> Everett: you can tell vbox to use the .iso of the install image for a 'cd-rom'
<ikonia> warriorforgod: define not work
<Everett> rdw: I would love too, but accessible install is broken in intrepid.
<Winnipeger> Ok... so then I essentially create three encrypted systems using each installer, create an encrypted data partition once using the first installer. That sounds simplest?
<warriorforgod> ikonia: It says no packages to upgrade
<ikonia> Everett: as I said, request a package update (log a bug for it explaining your reasons)
<rdw200169> Everett: what do you mean, the kernel doesn't work?
<ikonia> warriorforgod: then your up to date
<warriorforgod> Wouldn't intrepid be up to date?
<Everett> rdw: I'm blind and need to use Orca for install.  I guess it's time to breakdown and try the long and tricky workaround for intrepid with fingers crossed.
<ardchoille> !upgrade | warriorforgod
<ubottu> warriorforgod: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, but how will ubuntu know your xorg if its using different driver names and such
<Winnipeger> Does Ibex allow the creation of a fully encrypted system that doesn't use all available disk space? I'd need to reserve 14 GB for the other two
<rdw200169> Everett: ohhh, i see
<rww> warriorforgod: you don't upgrade to intrepid with dist-upgrade ;)
<ikonia> warriorforgod: thats a different distro -
<rdw200169> Everett: sorry, i wasn't paying attention
<warriorforgod> I understand that.  When I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it doesn't upgrade the system.
<ikonia> warriorforgod: you've jusut been told not to use that to upgrade
<ardchoille> warriorforgod: that command isn't suppoed to take you to the next release
<ikonia> warriorforgod: it's better to read how to upgrade before assuming anything
<Everett> rdw: no problem.  I know that an accessible install is possible in intrepid, it just requires a lot of commands to be entered without Orca to get orca up and running.
<ikonia> !upgrade > warriorforgod
<ubottu> warriorforgod, please see my private message
<warriorforgod> I get it now.  My bad.
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83381/  I just made the main necessary change, should work fine............. just bakcup your one now, mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<StevenX> Where can I find the sources file that tells Ubuntu what repositories to use?
<Everett> Thanks for all of your assistance confirming what I figured would be what I have to do.
<rww> StevenX: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> StevenX:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<e-frame> i experienced few times about uncomplete upgrade. i did upgrade via console, but the upgrade notification icon was still telling me about available upgrades. i did upgrade via console once again and find nothing. but when i tried to upgrade via synaptic, there were some upgrades available. then i upgraded it there. so was it normal ?
<StevenX> ty
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, thanks....ill try that soon...downloading 8.04 first before messing this up
<rdw200169> rww: ardchoille, speed test!
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, thanks for all your help though....... :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, its greatly appreciated
<Everett> Just to confirm, there's no way to upgrade from hardy to intrepid from the terminal?
<whynot> What is OSS?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Everett
<ubottu> Everett: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ardchoille> whyameye: open source software
<ardchoille> whynot:  open source software
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: lol, don't worry about, if it messes anything up, just mv your old xorg.conf and it'll be back to the way it is
<rww> whynot: or Open Sound System
<whynot> Thank you.  ESD, OSS, ALSA, PULSEAUDIO.... I'm confused.
<rdw200169> whynot: scrap ESD and OSS, they're old and deprecated
<natalisushka> Hi, how can I know the kernel version from command line?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, but how to i kill X if when i kill it it pops back up again
<e-frame> simple story: upgrade from terminal only upgrades some packages. other packages only available via synaptic. that is the problem i'm asking
<rww> Everett: specifically, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended) will work for hardy->intrepid even if you're using a non-server install
<ikonia> natalisushka: uname -a
<rdw200169> whynot: stick with pulseaudio/alsa
<ardchoille> natalisushka: uname -r
<rdw200169> whynot: alsa is kinda like hardware-layer, and pulseaudio runs on top of alsa, to provide software mixing
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: /etc/init.d/gdm stop (as root, replace with kdm if using kubunutu)
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, thanks again :)  will do
<Everett> rww: Looks like that uses the gui upgrade tool.  No notes on duing this from the terminal?
<rdw200169> whynot: technically, pulseaudio uses alsa to push sound, consequentially, apps that say they use only OSS actually use ALSA, they just don't know it, b/c alsa has OSS-ALSA compatibility
<natalisushka> ikonia, ardchoille thanks :) now I have a question concerning the kernels, I want to understand what is the use of leaving previous versions that existed before previous updates, and whether I can remove them or not
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, one thing....i dont see your depth line in your xorg
<sushiX> i am not able to access my sessions setting any idea
<rdw200169> whynot: further, pulseaudio has ESD compatibility
<whynot> rdw200169/My computer has low hardware profile, so I hesitate to try pulseaudio, I'm afraid that pulseaudio would make my computer much slower.
<ikonia> natalisushka: if you don't want to use them, please remove them
<ikonia> natalisushka: thats all they are there fore
<ikonia> for
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: right at the bottom under "Screen"
<ikonia> whynot: not really a an overhead
<ardchoille> natalisushka: you can indeed remove old kernels, but it's good practice to keep the current one and the previous one just in case an update causes a problem
<rdw200169> whynot: it's possible, but you have to forego the possibility for two apps to push sound at the same time
<sluimers> Hello, My mouse and keyboard is not working in the login screen after a crashed upgrade from hardy to ibix, can someone help me with this?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, i mean  the 1024x768 800x600 etc
<sluimers> I would like to login
<ikonia> sluimers: a failed update is probably better to do a clean install to get to a sane situation
<Zeroedout> X should auto-detect it, if not you can add it in manually under screen
<rdw200169> whynot: it's more possible though, that if you downgrade your window environment, you will get a much larger performance boost, like xfce, etc...
<ikonia> sluimers: it can be quite a long process to work out whats working and not and fix it
<rdw200169> whynot: instead of gnome/kde
<whynot> ok.  Actually, I'm satisfied the sound quality of alsa.  the only problem is ..while I do some task, that process affects alsa and music.
<natalisushka> ardchoille, that's what I guessed, keep the current and previous, so just for me to understand the real use of kernels. Are they basic code of linux that bridge software and hardware?
<almark> why is pulseaudio my defualt in alsamixer, and how do i get my soundcard to work with Sound preferences?
<ardchoille> natalisushka: basically, yes
<skaboy> hey was up
<Paddy_EIRE> almark, Because pulseaudio is default
<skaboy> i got a question
<dbugger> Hello!
<ikonia> skaboy: please ask it
<Paddy_EIRE> !pulse | almark
<ubottu> almark: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<almark> :Paddy_EIRE thanks for the answer, but how do I get alsamixer to work, I can't get sound from my soundcards
<skaboy> on ubuntu the virus works???
<natalisushka> ardchoille, what is the difference between linux-restricted and linux-headers?
<Paddy_EIRE> !alsa | almark
<ubottu> almark: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<skaboy> do i need a antivirus????????????????????????
<rhA> ............
<ardchoille> natalisushka: That's a but out of my league I'm afraid
<whynot> rdw200169/I experienced MS- DOS, if I determined to learn linux command I think I can.  But I'm too lazy to learn unix/linux command.  I'm already accustomed to the GUI environment.
<ikonia> skaboy: ubuntu is not effected by virus's in the same way as windows
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, thanks again :)  greatlly appreciate it
<ikonia> skaboy: one "?" mark is enough
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: did it work?
<natalisushka> ardchoille, thanks :)
<dbugger> I've been trying for ours to set up a webserver that runs PERL but have no success... either I get a 403 error or i get a Open/save Dialog Box. :( Can someone please help me?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, gone a try soon....burning 8.04 just in case :)
<skaboy> but do i need 1 or not?
<ikonia> skaboy: not really know
<almark> Thank YE
<Paddy_EIRE> !virus | skaboy
<ubottu> skaboy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ardchoille> !antivirus | skaboy
<ikonia> skaboy: sorry not really "no"
<ubottu> skaboy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<natalisushka> Anyone knows what is the difference between linux-restricted and linux-headers kernels? And what does server or generic refer to?
<Everett> Just confirming that there is no commandline upgrade to intrepid, not nagging, just using a horribly inaccessible IRC client and this room is busy, might have missed the answer.
<ikonia> natalisushka: restricted are closed source modules, headers are the kernels headers
<gcbirzan> Everett: you can try aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: lol, the power in linux rests is being able to fix (especially so if you like the command line) let me know it it worked either way :)
<ikonia> natalisushka: server is a kernel designed for enteprise hardware, generic is for desktop/home user kit
<skaboy> because there is a video that it says avg antivirus for ubuntu
<ikonia> skaboy: I really wouldn't worry about it if I was you
<skaboy> but thank you guys
<ikonia> skaboy: just use common sense in how you use ubuntu and you'll be fine
<Everett> gcbirzan: I tried apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade with no luck.  is hat the same?
<whynot> Most of younger generation who are used to window GUI don't know how to input/use command line, and that's one of many reasons they keep using windows, I guess.
<natalisushka> ikonia, thanks :) But I need a sort of explaination that will help me determine what to use (when grug gives me options) just in certain case
<gcbirzan> Everett: Yeah. You must have intrepid in /etc/apt/sources.list, instead of what distribution you have now.
<ardchoille> Everett: apt-get dist-upgrade is not intended to take you to the next release of Ubuntu
<ikonia> natalisushka: grub won't give you options, grub will only present what you install
<skaboy> oh and how can use the effects
<ikonia> natalisushka: kernel-headers and restriced modules are not kernels ether so they won't show up in grub
<skaboy> or how can i get more effects?
<ikonia> !compiz > skaboy
<ubottu> skaboy, please see my private message
<Zeroedout> whynot: I disagree, i grew up with windows guis and I love linux
<Everett> ardchoill: not intended, or wont work?
<almark> Paddy_EIRE: alsamixer does work, But I get no sound no matter what I do, But... I hear drums in the Ubuntu login and If I do a tem sound test then I hear static. Please help.
<k4rjj> #hamradio
<ikonia> natalisushka: if you installed the desktop CD - you will get the generic kernel, if you got the server CD you will get the server kernel
<whynot> zeroedout/ I said MOST not all of them.
<ikonia> natalisushka: so grub will only present what you installed
<ikonia> natalisushka: does that make it clear ?
<natalisushka> ikonia, yes some how. But why do I have both genreic and server? I installed ubuntu from Desktop CD
<ardchoille> Everett: I've seen it break system more than it helps
<Zeroedout> whynot: lol, i attribute it to a lack of interest and seld-esteem, "I want my computer to just work!" "what X is broken, the hell is X? windows didn't have a command line i'm goin back"
<Everett> ardchoille: well, I might give it a shout before muddling through a Orcaless install of Intrepid.  Thanks or letting me know that it is a possible option.
<ikonia> natalisushka: you've installed the server kernel
<redrebel> how do I upgrade my 8.04 ubuntu to 8.10??
<ikonia> natalisushka: thats the only reason, I suggest you open synaptic search for the server kernel and remove it
<ikonia> !upgrade > redrebel
<ubottu> redrebel, please see my private message
<almark> Paddy_EIRE: Did you get my message way back there?
<natalisushka> ikonia, probably when I selected the option LAMP in synaptic ready packages?
<redrebel> thanx
<ikonia> natalisushka: I don't think lamp is linked to a kernel, so no
<natalisushka> ikonia, so when I am using generic (Desktop), server is useless?
<sushiX> i am notable to access System > Preferences > Sessions any idea y this could be
<ikonia> natalisushka: you can only run one kernel at once
<natalisushka> ikonia, I see.
<ikonia> natalisushka: if your running the desktop kernel, no other kernel can be run
<ikonia> natalisushka: I suggest you remove the server kernel to stop any confusion
<natalisushka> ikonia, how do i restore my menu.lst to it's defaults in terms of what is installed of kernels?
<sluimers> ikonia, I also have trouble booting from cd-rom and usb-stick
<ikonia> sluimers: ?
<Zeroedout> sushiX:try  "gnome-session-properties" in the terminal and see what errors it spits out
<skaboy> the last question sorry but im new on this ! where can i get a tutorial about ubuntu?
<ikonia> skaboy: ubuntu.com
<ikonia> skaboy: https://help.ubuntu.com too,
<sluimers> ikonia, it doesn't seem to recognize the external cd-rom drive
<skaboy> ok im out later and thankyou
<ardchoille> skaboy: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<ikonia> sluimers: need to make sure you've got supported hardware, I can't fix unsupported hardware
<BigMike> hi all
<sushiX> Zeroedout, it says could not connect to the session manager
<BigMike> ???? is there a way to deselect all items in the update manager????
<shamus> hello
<natalisushka> ikonia, how do i restore my menu.lst to it's defaults in terms of what is installed of kernels?
<natalisushka> Guys how do i restore my menu.lst to it's defaults in terms of what is installed of kernels?
<ikonia> natalisushka: when you remove the server kernel, it will be removed from the menu.lst
<natalisushka> ikonia, I have edited my menu.lst before, and so it's reduced to a couple of kernels of what I have. I have a back up, but I need to know in case i lost it, or new kernels were installed so i want to have a menu.lst that detects what is already installed and list them
<sluimers> ikonia, What do you mean supported hardware, at least a usb-stick should be recognized in the BIOS shouldn't it?
<Zeroedout> sushiX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/237872 seems to have the same problem
<ikonia> natalisushka: when you install or remove a kernel it will update menu.lst for you - you never have to manually edit it
<ikonia> sluimers: don't know, depends on your hardware
<Zeroedout> sushiX: one solution was to delete the ~/.kde diretory, but I cna't figure out why that would work. Try it anyway, other wise kill X ctrl alt bkspc and see if it still happens
<Platypus-Man> took about 6 months for my first Ubuntu error to appear on the screen (Fork failed), but just bashed the keyboard and tried to install the updates two more times, and then it worked. :D
<Platypus-Man> c ya in another 6 months when the next error appears
<natalisushka> ikonia, in my menu.lst I have 2.6.27-7-generic, while in synaptic I see that I have 2.6.27-8-generic and 2.6.27-10-generic! If 10 is installed, then why isn't it in menu.lst? And that is my need, in such case, how do I make menu.lst have the default list of all installed kernels? (like doing it manually by some command)
<ikonia> natalisushka 2.6.27-9 is current
<rice_> hi
<ikonia> natalisushka there is only 2.6.27-7 and 2.6.27-9-generic in the repos, you should ignore the server kernels
<ikonia> natalisushka: as I said I suggest you remove them
<ikonia> natalisushka: it also sounds like you may have the "proposed" repository enabled, I suggest you disalbe that also
<ikonia> natalisushka: (if you do have it enabled)
<ardchoille> I don't see 2.6.27-10-generic in the Intrepid repos
<ikonia> ardchoille: it's not there
<natalisushka> ikonia, I can see it it's right there in my synaptic, 2.6.27-10-generic from the main repos
<rice_> Is there any official solution for to agressive disk parking on laptops?
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, didnt work but thanks for your help again :)
<ikonia> natalisushka: your mistaken, or your not using ubuntu as 2.6.27-19 is not in the main repo as a generic kernel
<ardchoille> ikonia: could it be that natalisushka has mixed Intrepid and Jaunty repos in the sources.list?
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: same error as before?
<ikonia> ardchoille: I was just yping that
<ardchoille> ikonia: :)
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, no..just blank screen :)
<sluimers> ikonia, thanks for your help, I think I fixed it :)
<natalisushka> ikonia, how can i send you a screenshot?
<ikonia> natalisushka: you are either using the proposed repos, or the jauny repos, could you please pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list file
<ikonia> !pastebin | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: and nothing in xorg log or dmesg about i810 not loading?
<dkT> I can't find my audio cd from audacious in 8.10... Any suggestions?
<actionfigure> zErOaCid, cant check it if its wont let me get to termainl at all
<ikonia> sluimers: I didn't do anything, ou sorted yourself out
<nme> anyone knows how to get rid of it? -> CRON[9416]: Sigfile not found
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: ctrl alt F1 will drop you to a terminal
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, yeah but the screen is black...cant do anything
<natalisushka> ikonia, you're right, I have intrepid-proposed
<ikonia> natalisushka: I suggest you disable that
<natalisushka> ikonia, why?
<Zeroedout> actionfigure: that's very strange, antime i've ever had an error in linux i was always able to do that......... lol, good luck
<ikonia> natalisushka: because proposed updates are not stable
<ikonia> natalisushka: and you have no need of unstable "proposed" updates
<natalisushka> ikonia, i see.
<actionfigure> Zeroedout, thanks....just an old system and i usually dont use ubuntu
<ardchoille> natalisushka: and the kernel is one thing you do *not* want to break
<rice_> Is there any official solution for to agressive disk parking on laptops?
<natalisushka> ikonia, ok, anyway, I can't see that I have 9 installed, I must do that manually?
<ikonia> rice_: check the bug report - at the moment I don't think so
<ardchoille> natalisushka: uname -r
<Zeroedout> can't rice just use hdparm and tweak it to his liking?
<ikonia> natalisushka: I suggest you remove the others first, fall back to -7, then reboot - once you re-open synaptic you'll find it refreshes the correct data without the proposed update
<ikonia> natalisushka: better to clean up befo going forward
<ikonia> before
<rice_> Zeroedout: hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda stops disk parking but rise temperature of disk (to much).
<natalisushka> ardchoille, 2.6.27-7-generic
<ikonia> natalisushka: great, your running a sensible version
<z987k> what does the ubuntu-standard package do for me?
<ardchoille> natalisushka: that's a good one
<ikonia> natalisushka: open synaptic and remove (with puprhge) the other kernels
<drkn00ck3rz> Do we have something like icon manager for setting the size of various icons and their appearance on ubuntu platform ?
<natalisushka> ardchoille, ikonia should I install 9?
<ikonia> natalisushka: no - you should remove the others first as I'ave said 3 times
<ardchoille> natalisushka: follow what ikonia says, he knows his stuff
<natalisushka> ikonia, Ok :) I understood, I meant, after I remove the rest
<ikonia> natalisushka: I suggest you reboot then, once youve rebooted synaptic will offer you the updates available to you
<ikonia> if 9 is one of them - take it
<ikonia> natalisushka: if 9 is not then you have other problems, that the proposed repos have caused that may stop 9 being installed
<vladtsepesh1984> i have a problem....i'm able to sync contact from evolution to ppc with evo2sync msynctool's plugin but i can't sync contact or any other things from ppc to evol....can somebody help me????
<ikonia> natalisushka: hence why I'm saying clean up and reboot first
<natalisushka> ikonia, ardchoille thanks a lot
<Zeroedout> rice_: you can try adjusting it even lower and find a balance....... but I don't know if it will work forsure
<ardchoille> natalisushka: yw
<dannyobrien> hi, so i'm trying to install an external kernel driver. Usually I just had to install the requisitive linux-headers package but now I get  /lib/modules/2.6.28-2-generic/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<dannyobrien> where should I point KERNELPATH? What packages do I need
<drkn00ck3rz> Do we have any appearance manager, like the display manager in windows, for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> dannyobrien: your using the jaunty repo s that is not supported
<ardchoille> drkn00ck3rz: Syste, > Preferences > Appearance
<ikonia> !jaunty > dannyobrien
<ubottu> dannyobrien, please see my private message
<Racoon1> Can anybody help me!
<drkn00ck3rz> ardchoille: but here you cannot set the icon size, common to all. Can we ?
<ikonia> rice_: if you ask a question
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Racoon1: if you ask a question
<Zeroedout> liar, irc isn't for questions
<Racoon1> I cant hear anything
<Racoon1> Im using 64 bit
<ardchoille> drkn00ck3rz: I've not seen a place to set icon size in Ubuntu
<Racoon1> how can I fix it
<natalisushka> ikonia, ardchoille before I go furthur, what is image ... -rt ?
<ikonia> natalisushka: real time kernel
<ikonia> natalisushka: you don't need/want it
<Racoon1> How can I fix my sound
<ikonia> natalisushka: use the generic kernel, again as I've said more than once
<ikonia> Racoon1: is the volume turned up
<natalisushka> ikonia, thanks :)
<Racoon1> Yes
<dannyobrien> ikonia: okay, i get that, but in the general case -- if something is looking in /lib/modules-*/build for source, where should I be pointing it?
<drkn00ck3rz> ardchoille: Any recommended software's
<Racoon1> I have a 64 bit USB Headset
<Racoon1> 64 Bit processor*
<ikonia> dannyobrien: if you get that you'll stop asking
<Racoon1> and
<ardchoille> drkn00ck3rz: Not that I'm aware of
<Racoon1> I saw similiar problems
<Racoon1> but I dont understand them
<Racoon1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-November/001226.html
<ikonia> Racoon1: forget the headet for the moment
<drkn00ck3rz> ardchoille: Anyways thanks
<ikonia> Racoon1: work with your speakers for a moment to confirm sound is working first
<Racoon1> I had sound
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Racoon1> with my XP
<ikonia> Racoon1: no - work with your speakers first
<Racoon1> ok.,
<ikonia> Racoon1: verify you have sound in ubuntu on your speakers
<natalisushka> ikonia, you said clean with puprhge, you meant purge? is the option Mark for Complete Removal is the purge thing?
<ikonia> natalisushka: thats correct
<ardchoille> natalisushka: yes
<Panarchy> What's the command to order packages by size?
<soreau> I get 'grub error 15' after installing Intrepid, but when I boot from the live cd and select 'boot from first hard disk', (grub and) ubuntu loads ok. What might be going on?
<Racoon1> I seem to have misplaced my speakers
<Racoon1> But im 100% sure sound is working
<e-frame> soreau: check the menu.lst
<Panarchy> What's the command to order packages by size?
<Racoon1> I saw the same problem on ubuntu forums
<Racoon1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-November/001226.html
<ikonia> Racoon1: how are you %100 certain sound is working
<soreau> e-frame: Should I replace the uuids with root (hd0,#)?
<Racoon1> Well
<Panarchy> What's the command to order packages by size?
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to uninstall something that i installed without a GPG key?
<ikonia> Panarchy: man dpkg
<Racoon1> #1. It works with Win. XP
<Racoon1> #2. I heared my own voice from my mic via headset but no other sound works like youtube
<e-frame> soreau: u can do that also, but make sure to backup the old one
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: use apt-get or dpk
<soreau> e-frame: Okay ..
<nme> anyone knows what is "Sigfile" ?
<nme> why cron wants it?
<rookeeeeeeeee> ikonia, what????????????????????????????
<nme> every cron action places Sigfile not found in /var/log/syslog
<angry_squirrel> Hi friends -- new user here, I have a real easy question.  I have a linksys router, and 2 ubuntu boxes behind it.  I already have port 113 open for say box 1 at 192.168.1.100 , can I also open port 113 for box 2 on 192.168.1.101 ?
<Panarchy> ikonia: What's the command to order packages by size?
<Severian> Panarchy, try ls -S
<Ximal> anyone here know how to configure tor properly ? as I cannot by any means use synaptics now that i've gotten this installed ?
<almark> Hello again, why can't I hear sound within Ubuntu 8.10, but at the login I hear drums, My volume is turned up as well?
<rookeeeeeeeee> sorry ikonia i dont understand you
<Panarchy> ikonia: I'd like the command line one and the GUI one
<e-frame> soreau: just follow the grub repair tutorial
<e-frame> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> Panarchy: look in the gui for sort functions
<soreau> e-frame: Ok, thanks
<Racoon1> DId you hear my reasons
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: the commands apt-get remove or dpkg will remove packages
<Racoon1> I Can hear my own voice
<Panarchy> Severian: No, you don't understand, I want to list the programs I've installed by size
<Racoon1> but no YOutube videos
<Racoon1> or anythimng
<ikonia> Racoon1: yes and they are not valid
<Racoon1> I have Sound
<ikonia> Racoon1: 1.) your not using XP 2.) your mic is not the sound system
<Racoon1> I just want my headset working
<Racoon1> I saw somebody else with the same problem
<Racoon1> SO can you help me
<Ximal> angry_squirrel: what are you trying to do by opening port 113 ?
<Racoon1> LIke
<Racoon1> give me things to try
<Severian> Panarchy, no such command.  You can ge close.
<rookeeeeeeeee> its telling me invalid operation
<ikonia> Ximal: why did you say you can't use synaptic ?
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: what command are you using
<rookeeeeeeeee> sudo apt-get remove
<Racoon1> I will listen
<Racoon1> if you can give me things to try
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: you need to specify the package nme
<FM2nSLEEPn> booyah!
<Ximal> because i installed tor ... ikonia ... i get the 501 error about proxy ... i installed tor and privoxy like the community page tells me
<rookeeeeeeeee> i did
<angry_squirrel> Ximal: its the port that IRC sends ident requests; i want both boxes to respond
<rookeeeeeeeee> sudo apt-get remove vidalia
<e-frame> soreau: about uuid u can try :vol_id
<Panarchy> Severian: Yes, there is a command for it. I remember someone telling me on IRC chat (here) a month or two ago
<simplexio> angry_squirrel: i am assuming that you mean portforwading from public ip address, then answer is no.
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: dpkg -l | grep -i vadal
<ikonia> Ximal: apologies, you can't use synaptic BECAUSE you've installed tor ?
<almark> Hello again, I hear sound in Ubuntu login but not in Ubuntu itself, how can I get sound to work within Ubuntu?
<Racoon1> Guys
<Ximal> i've been unable to update ... that is correct..
<Racoon1> I have the SAME problem
<ikonia> Racoon1: no you don't
<simplexio> angry_squirrel: if you mean opening port between private addresses then yes, but then it isnt port forvarding
<ikonia> Racoon1: you said you have no sound
<Panarchy> What's the command to order packages by size? (so that the pacakges/installations that have the most MB will be listed at the top of the list)
<Ximal> ikonia: let me check it real quick ...
<rookeeeeeeeee> that removes that vidalia program?
<Ximal> ikonia: i will pastebin..
<Racoon1> is anybody going to Help me
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: no that tells you the correct name
<ikonia> Panarchy: man dpkg and man apt-get
<XB23> hey guys ive created a 8gig tarball - if i extract it via ubuntu works great, but ive ftp'd the file to my windows box and it sayin archive is corrupt
<rookeeeeeeeee> that did nothing
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: then the package is not called what you think it is called
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: how did you install it
<Panarchy> ikonia: please tell me what command to use
<Racoon1> ikonia
<krizalid> windows has some issues with handling large files
<rookeeeeeeeee> apt-get vidalia
<Racoon1> Can u help me get sound working through my headset
<ikonia> Panarchy: man apt-get and man dpk will show you the commands
<krizalid> you could try splitting the archive
<ikonia> Racoon1: you need to validate sound is working outside othe headset
<Panarchy> ikonia: What IS THE COMMAND
<ikonia> must dash
<Racoon1> FIne
<Racoon1> brb
<ikonia> Panarchy: I've told you the commmand to find out the commands you want
<ikonia> Panarchy: and don't use caps, I heard you
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/1281460 <--- ikonia this is the main error that is keeping me from going on the web with proxy ..
<Panarchy> Yes, but please just tell me the command to use
<ikonia> Panarchy no - look in the man page for the command
<simplexio> Racoon1: check pulseaudio flash support
<Panarchy> Yes, but please just tell me the command to use
<ikonia> Panarchy: no-one knows it off the top of their head or they would have responded
<Panarchy> ok
<ikonia> Panarchy: so you can read the man page
<krizalid> command for what?
<Ximal> i can browse and chat i just can't update etc... and the test page at xenobite tells me i'm not using tor.. or it's not configured properly and i've search all over the forums 3 or 4 pges of post andnone of them have my issue ..
<Panarchy> krizalid: To list packages by size
<Ximal> ps ikonia . take them i'm good to wait... i got time .. heh
<ikonia> Ximal: give me 10 minutes, just need to move positions
<Ximal> i'm good to wait m8...
<drkn00ck3rz> Have anybody tried pear pc ?
<krizalid> Ximal: do you have tor running? sudo /etc/init.d/tor status
<Panarchy> awww
<Ximal> yes krizalid ..
<krizalid> configured firefox to use it?
<Ximal> and privoxy and the port is listening
<Ximal> 9050 that is..
<krizalid> localhost:8118
<Panarchy> When doing an fdisk -l, I get 'Cannot open /dev/sda'. Can someone please tell me how to get GRUB back on my computer if I can't even view my hda settings?
<krizalid> i think you can skip privoxy
<krizalid> just make it use tor
<Panarchy> No the problem is
<Panarchy> the port number
<Panarchy> 9050 only for socks
<Racoon1> ikonia: SOUND IS WORKING THROUGH SPEAKERS
<Panarchy> WOOT
<Ximal> here's the file i used to help me setup tor ...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<X4D> hi, has anyone been able to export song ratings from rythmbox to ID3 tags ? I need to move some files and I would like to keep the ratings in the tag instead of the rhythmbox database.
<Racoon1> ikonia: SOUND IS WORKING THROUGH SPEAKERS
<Panarchy> # Use 127.0.0.1:8118 for all proxies, except SOCKS
<simplexio> Panarchy: sudo ?
<krizalid> Ximal: are you using torbutton or foxyproxy?
<Ximal> ?
<bazhang> Racoon1, no need for caps
<Ximal> torbutton
<Panarchy> simplexio: ???
<Panarchy> Oh
<Panarchy> fdisk
<Panarchy> OK
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Racoon1> did u hear me ikonia: SOUND IS WORKING THROUGH SPEAKERS
<krizalid> and the error you get is... ?
<Ximal> i didn't install a gui/front end for tor ... didn't know we had one..
<Racoon1> ikonia
<krizalid> there is no need for a gui
<Panarchy> yep, thanks that worked
<bazhang> Racoon1, he is not here now, please stop with the caps.
<rookeeeeeeeee> ikonia, are you still here?
<rookeeeeeeeee> bazhang, how do you uninstall a package that you installed without a key?
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, what do you mean without a key
<rookeeeeeeeee> PGP
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, which package
<rookeeeeeeeee> vidalia
<maddash> aptitude purge [name of packages]
<i845g_problem> has anyone here been able to use ubuntu 8.10 on intel i845 video card?
<rookeeeeeeeee> thats going to remove a bunch of packages that i need dude
<Panarchy> then keep a record of those packages
<Panarchy> and install them as soon as you've removed vidalia
<Racoon1> How do u install .tar.gz
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get remove tar
<Racoon1> And where is ikonia
<bazhang> Racoon1, which package
<i845g_problem> Racoon1: is that a source?
<Racoon1> Its just a .tar.gz file
<maddash> Racoon1: you'd have to uninstall each piece manually
<Racoon1> compressed file
<Racoon1> Install
<Racoon1> not uninstall
<Racoon1> :S
<FloodBot1> Racoon1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Racoon1, what is the package name
<bazhang> Racoon1, exact name
<i845g_problem> Racoon1: if it contains source code, than extract it, use ".config", than "make", than "sudo make install"
<Racoon1> vloopback-1.1.2.tar.gz
<Panarchy> before that
<Panarchy> make sure you have
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sammy> Hi all
<sammy> I'm a newbie here
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone assist me with torK
<Panarchy> hi
<terryx> hi guys
<i845g_problem> anyone having i845g video card?
<terryx> how can i connect my sony ericsson 580i in ubuntu
<terryx> is there any software for mobiles
<terryx> in ubuntu
<krizalid> terryx: just plug the usb cable in... it should be recognized
<Racoon1> How can i install this tar.gz file
<terryx> its recoganized
<terryx> but how can i transfer files on that
<i845g_problem> terryx: or use bluetooth, if your pc supports it
<Panarchy> extract it
<Racoon1> how?
<Panarchy> then cd to it in terminal
<Racoon1> how can I extract it
<Panarchy> (right-click extract)
<Racoon1> its on my desktop
<Racoon1> oh lol
<Panarchy> then open terminal
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> then open terminal
<krizalid> terryx: does it show up on the desktop?
<Panarchy> and type in;
<Panarchy> cd Desktop
<Racoon1> k
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> cd 'whatever folder you extracted to your desktop'
<Panarchy> then
<Racoon1> cd desktop doesnt work
<terryx> my phone says file manager, phone mode
<Panarchy> type in
<Racoon1> wait
<Panarchy> ./configure
<Panarchy> make
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> make install
<krizalid> Desktop
<Racoon1> =-O
<terryx> if i select file manager i casn't receive calls or call anyone
<Racoon1> u went too fast
<Panarchy> Okay?
<Racoon1> the words went too fast
<Panarchy> lol
<terryx> phone mode needs software
<Racoon1> cuz of the join/exit
<Panarchy> Private chat
<Panarchy> No bot
<Panarchy> ok
<Racoon1> k
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krizalid> terryx: I think that is how the phone was built
<krizalid> unless you plan to use bluetooth to send the files, this is the only way
<terryx> what u mean?
<krizalid> do you have a bluetooth connector on your computer?
<terryx> is there any mobile software for ubuntu
<krizalid> try obextool
<shrini> terryx: yes. gammu, wammu, gnokii
<terryx> how i install them
<shrini> terryx: sudo apt-get install gammu
<shrini> terryx: or use synaptic
<ashutosh> Hi ashutosh
<ashutosh> Hi krzysztof
<ashutosh> lol script
<ashutosh> Hi krzysztof
<ashutosh> Hi schmidtm
<ashutosh> Hi bfiller
<bazhang> ashutosh, please stop
<e-frame> wtf
<ashutosh> its a script
<bazhang> ashutosh, turn it off
<ardchoille> Yay for ignore lists
<ashutosh> Hi kb
<e-frame> lol
<ardchoille> yay for good ops :)
<terryx> i have installed gammu
<terryx> but where i find it, where to open from
<terryx> ?
<macjason0607>  whats a good term command to format a drive to dos/ntfs ? mkfs.dos ?
<shrini> terryx: installed?
<vladtsepesh1984> can't sync wm6 to evol with opensync but only evol to wm6...please help!
<terryx> yes
<terryx> i mean from synaptic
<shrini> terryx: search in menu
<shrini> terryx: application
<vladtsepesh1984>  i have a problem....i'm able to sync contact from evolution to ppc with evo2sync msynctool's plugin but i can't sync contact or any other things from ppc to evol....can somebody help me????
<shrini> citizenofgnu: hi
<cQ> my wallpaper not set when i restart.here the script=http://paste.ubuntu.com/83396/.i use fluxbox
<cQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83396/
<scientes> what device is actually my dvdrw?
<scientes> there are so many of them
<scientes> im trying to turn on packet writing
<bebop_> Hello, i am currently using Xubuntu 8.10 with compiz-fusuin and emerald, but even before i had those installed i was having chopy video issues.
<scientes> i keep getting read only filesystem errors
<shrini> terryx: got it?
<terryx> nop...
<terryx> i have entered in terminal
<shrini> terryx: what did you install?
<terryx> and its shows gammu command
<terryx> i type gammu
<terryx> and its shows bad way to use this command
<bebop_> I am on an HP 510, 1.5Ghz Celeron M, 1GB DDR2 ram, and it seems that xubuntu is overallocating video memory, as i believe the GMA 910 only supports up to 128  and the xorg.0.log is showing 256mb cached
<shrini> terryx: install wammu
<terryx> do u know how to use this commnd
<terryx> wammy
<terryx> 28\9mb
<shrini> terryx: wammu
<bebop_> are there any ideaas as to what could be the issue
<terryx> ok
<ardchoille> bebop_: ask in #xubuntu
<cQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83396/
<cQ> how to fix wallpaper not loaded at startup?
<bebop_> I have asked about issues in there before and have never gotten a response, figured i would try to ask the more active channel
<azfira> dewi
<azfira> jamela
<azfira> fhhhg
<ardchoille> bebop_: Well, I was trying to get you into the channel that is best suited for your environment, xfce
<ardchoille> bebop_: you could always post on ubuntu forums
<Tm_M> hi kids
<zhjawe> Where can I download Geforce2 MX 400 drivers runing on Ubuntu 8.1.
<Tm_M> how to determine what dpi some app uses? as there seems to be differences
<generalsnus> We have a problem with our thin clients,  It seems like each user has 2 instances of the process "ps" running.. using 2% cpu each.. as you imagine..this is a problem when there is 30 users logged on.. cpu load is at 90-100%  what can i do?
<terryx> shrini: what u use for mobile..?
<mchelen1> generalsnus, how are clients connecting?
<mchelen1> !nvidia | zhjawe
<ubottu> zhjawe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mchelen1> zhjawe, also recommend using envy-ng for that card, use the driver version it suggest
<mchelen1> !envy-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<mchelen1> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<zhjawe> Thank you for your help.
<zhjawe> My refresh rate is only 50HZ now.
<generalsnus> mchelen1: clients authenticates with M$ AD, trough the ltsp server
<ddoom> how I do I setup a script to run on boot
<mchelen1> zhjawe, it should be possible to increase the refresh rate even without nvidia drivers, but that should work ok too
<mchelen1> generalsnus, is it all handled by ltsp? if so maybe ask in #ltsp
<Thomas> hi! Can anybody tell me if i need powernowd or if i can disbale it?
<Juliada> ddoom: you can add it to autostarted applications
<Tch23> Hi all!
<ddoom> sorry, on ubuntu server
<azfira> dewi
<jtaji> ddoom: call it from /etc/rc.local
<ddoom> jtaji: ty
<Tch23> I got an USB sound card that works well with intrepid...however the sound level is mad... It's impossible to adjust it cause the level goes up/down/left-up/right-down....
<Juliada> Tch23: try in terminal alsamixer
<Tch23> Juliada I tried dude... It's the same madness here
<Tch23> Juliada ALSAMIXER/Gnome Gui and laptop shortcuts give me the same thing
<Juliada> Tch23: I see... then look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Thomas> anybody can help me with my powernowd problem?
<Osaris> hi
<Osaris> anyone good in grep?
<Osaris> how do i search for something like this in grep
<Osaris> "Dec 09" "piet@gmail.com"
<ardchoille> Osaris: grep "piet" /dir
<ardchoille> Osaris: grep -r "piet" /dir
<X4D> i need to export song ratings from rhythmbox to id3, anyone have any ideas how to do this ?
<_ruben> Osaris: nasty approach would to use two greps piped along
<Osaris> i tried zgrep *"Dec 09" |zgrep "piet@gmail.com" /var/log/mail.log
<ardchoille> Osaris: grep -r "piet" /var/log/mail
<ardchoille> Osaris: oops,  grep -r "piet" /var/log
<[c0re]> hey i need help with driver.... NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<Thomas> Can I disable powernowd??
<ardchoille> [c0re]: how did you install that driver?
<Juliada> [c0re]: if no permission, type sudo before command
<[c0re]> ardchoille, its was fine before upgrade....
<[c0re]> ardchoille, i did with automatic driver installer
<ardchoille> [c0re]: ok, and hwne are you seeing this error?
<Thomas> does no-one know an answer or has nobody read my question?   :-(
<generalsnus> We have a problem with our LTSP clients.. each user have x2 instances of the process "ps" its eating all cpu. What could be wrong? pstree: http://paste2.org/p/113585
<[c0re]> ardchoille, by typing compiz
<Thomas> i have a problem with powernowd
<terryx> i have installed wammu
<terryx> now i can send files to my phoje
<terryx> phone
<terryx> but how to send to my pc
<terryx> anybody knows how to use wammu
<terryx> ?
<overrider> hi, id like that gnome-terminal --tab opens a new tab in my current terminal window that i have open. instead, it will open a new window with one tab. i also tried the various --tab-with-profile=Default and stuff, (my profile is just the default one) . How can i open a new tab in my terminal window from the commandline ? thanks
<DaNk> how do i copy all files in a directory?
<overrider> cp -r * destination/
<KILLrothchilds>  
<\slash> how can i get a list of apt-get cache applications available?
<bebop_> ardchoille: Was it you who told me to go into #xubuntu earlier?
<deepthink> Hello. I'm trying to get my backup system (bacula) to run unsion for each user to sync between computers. The problem is that unison has to be run with the permissions of each user. I have tried to create a small script called run_sync for one of my users. It is owned by the user and has the setuid bit set. The privileges don't seem to be changed. Isn't the setuid bit supposed to make the programs in the script believe that they ar
<deepthink> e running as the scripts owner?
<ardchoille> bebop_: yes
<jim_p> \slash, you mean ALL the available packages?
<\slash> yeah jim
<ardchoille> \slash: you're better off using synaptic as that would be a huge list
<\slash> ah
<jim_p> \slash, or just the installed ones?
<ne2k__> overrider: WOW! I never knew that gnome terminal had tabs!
<ne2k__> that is cool
<bebop_> Alright, i figured i would tell you since i kinda gave you greif about never getting a response. I think it was a memory allocation issue with the bios
<\slash> jim letsay i want to search for an available package with * name
<bebop_> i updated t the newest version and ran wall-e 720P flawlessly it seems
<jim_p> ne2k__, prepare for a big surprise. nautilus in 8.10 has tabs too!
<overrider> ne2k__, dude its soo important. open a new tab by clicking Ctrl+Shift+T
<\slash> like just to check whats available with that name.
<overrider> otherwise the windows get scattered all over your desktop soon
<ardchoille> \slash: apt-cache search package_name_here
<ne2k__> overrider: can you move between them with the keyboard
<ardchoille> \slash: or to only search the package names: apt-cache search -n package_name
<overrider> ne2k__, yesm Ctrl+Page Up or Down
<ne2k__> overrider: ah, cool
<ne2k__> that is TOO COOL
<\slash> ah thanks ard
<overrider> ne2k__, now if we can figure out how to make a new tab via just one keystroke, eg, aliasing t to Ctrl+Shift|Tab, then it will be even cooler
<overrider> eg t=new tab, q=close current tab
<ne2k__> overrider: that would be a little bit stupid, no?
<overrider> ne2k__, no, why?
<\slash> BitchX isnt available?
<ne2k__> overrider: so that every time you press t, it opens a new tab?!
<ardchoille> overrider: and if you happen to mistype a "t" while that app is focused?
<\slash> only irssi ?
<overrider> well it would be e+enter
<overrider> and i don't mistype :-)
<ardchoille> I find that quite hard to believe
<nm_> hi here. Someone know how to establish a vpn with pptp? I doesn't work here :/
<overrider> lol you guys. obviosuly not typing a t  = a new tab.
<overrider> hell
<ocs> hi. i don't remember which is the page for configuring printers... can you write the link? thnks
<node357> nm_, I don't know if this helps but check it out; http://tipotheday.com/2008/04/29/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<ardchoille> !printer | ocs
<ubottu> ocs: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ne2k__> nm_: network manager icon->vpn connections->configure vpn->add
<cQ> how to amke my disk auto mount?
<cQ> make*
<ne2k__> nm_: you need to install network-manager-pptp and pptp-linux first
<ocs> ardchoille: i just need a link
<ocs> nothing else
<ardchoille> ocs: done :)
<ocs> I don't need explanations on how to install printers
<nm_> node357 -> thx, I will read this
<huwenfeng> hi all, i got a computer with two disk in ubuntu, how can i find out the io stat for each disk?
<ne2k__> ocs: I don't understand what you mean by the "page" for configuring printers and a "link" to it. printers in ubuntu are configured with an application. nobody can give you a link to that
<nm_> ne2k__ I know but it doesn't work
<ocs> ne2k__: somebody did. and it worked perfectly.
<cQ> how to make my partition auto mount??it is ntfs partition
<ardchoille> ocs: if you'll look at that first link, you'll see several links for different printers
<ocs> ardchoille: this is not what I need
<ne2k__> nm_: how far do you get? can you see if ppp and/or pptp is running? how about looking in the debug log?
<ocs> I need something like :   http://localhost/somepage
<ardchoille> ocs: Oh, I thought you wanted a link about configuring a printer, my bad
<Ast001> Hi I just disabled HDA-Intel on my asus motherboard's bios to free interrupt 17,saved that and restart and after boot Ubuntu 8.04 server I see HDA Intel on interrupt 17 again.  Is this asus or ubuntu problem ?
<jb-firefoxx> hi all
<ne2k__> ocs: what makes you think that you can configure your printers through a local web interface?
<ocs> ne2k__: i 've already done that
<nm_> ne2k__ : here is my /var/log/message about that :
<Tch23> Re désolé oblioigation professionnelle
<ne2k__> nm_: PASTEBIN!
<nm_> ok
<ne2k__> ocs: you've already done what?
<Tch23> Damn
<ardchoille> !fr | Tch23
<ubottu> Tch23: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ocs> ne2k__: if you don't know or don't understand what I'm talking about, it's unuseful to make observations
<Tch23> wrong channel
<cQ> how to make my partition auto mount??it is ntfs partition
<Tch23> ardchoille I know I forgot the two letters
<ne2k__> ocs: well you haven't what makes you think you can configure your printer through a web interface. why would you be able to do that?
<ocs> ne2k__: i HAVE IT. i don't remember the url.
<ne2k__> ocs: you have what?
<ne2k__> ocs: what is IT?!
<ocs> ne2k__: ok, you are getting boring
<ardchoille> ne2k__: he's saying he has already used a web interface to configure his printer
<jb-firefoxx> cQ: edit /etc/fstab
<jb-firefoxx> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html#what
<nm_> ne2k__ -> http://pastebin.com/d1c9048e7
<\slash> !BitchX
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ocs> well, just found:  localhost:631/printers
<TiNRiB> that's cups
<ocs> TiNRiB: that's what i need. a web page for configuring printers
<ne2k__> ocs: oh look. a search for "cups web interface" reveals that as the first result
<TiNRiB> dont you have X?
<ocs> ne2k__: now, you are ridiculous. You don't want to admit  your ignorance about the question
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ocs> anyway, closed discussion for me
<BonezAU> Hi, I used sysv-rc-conf to disable some services yesterday and now my wireless will not work. NetworkManager says "Wireless is disabled". I have re-enabled all of the services that I can remember turning off but still can not get wireless to work. Any ideas? Thanks
<ne2k__> ocs: I never knew that cups has a web interface. why would it?
<ne2k__> ocs: but, I still maintain that your question was crap
<click170> How is /etc/resolv.conf maintained?  I recently changed my local DNS server from .24 to .20, but my gateway machine still has .24 in it's resolv.conf on boot.  I've checked the dhcp configurations and /etc/network/interfaces file
<ocs> ne2k__: ok, bye bye
<VerumAddo> can someone tell me why im getting a 404 error when trying to apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<davmonster> click170: I want to know that too
<ne2k__> VerumAddo: try apt-get update first. then try checking your repository address
<xray7224> hey guys
<ardchoille> VerumAddo: possible a problem with the archive server, nothing you can do about it
<TiNRiB> are you using a DHCP client?
<jburd> I'm trying to run multiple operating systems in VirtualBox on Intrepid.  However, networking doesn't work in the virtual machine.  The network adapter is configured to use NAT on the interface, so I should be able to access anything oustide of the VM, no?
<click170> davmonster: I've asked in the Debian channel already, no response
<TiNRiB> as opposed to static IP?
<jim_p> VerumAddo, are you on 8.04? the package is broken. adobe moved the plugin to another location
<click170> I am using DHCP on the external interface, which is to the ISP
<davmonster> I'm using a DHCP client also
<VerumAddo> jim_p im on 7.10
<ne2k__> jburd: what is the status of the virtual interface on the virtual machine? does it claim to have an IP address?
<jim_p> VerumAddo, anyway, the package is roughly the same. its flashplugin v9 that adobe moved to another location
<TiNRiB> im no pro but doesnt having DHCP grab ip also grab DNS
<VerumAddo> jim_p how do i get apt to look in that location ?
<jim_p> VerumAddo, i am sure it affects all versions from 8.04 and down
<jburd> ne2k__: 10.0.2.15 is the ip address the virtual interface has.
<jim_p> VerumAddo, adobe also offers a .deb standalone package
<ne2k__> TiNRiB: a decent DHCP client lets you override anything like that
<ne2k__> jburd: and where did this come from?
<jburd> /sbin/ifconfig
<davmonster> I'm using dhcp3
<VerumAddo> jim_p not sure how to use those...
<jim_p> VerumAddo, and you can alwais install the plugin by hand. i have done so. opera is on flash 10 and ff is on flash 9 for me
<deepthink> I have created a script containing only the command "env". It is owned by userA and has the setuid bit set. If executed by userB shouldn't the env reflect userA?
<jburd> It's assigned via dhcp on an instance of centos 5.2 @ ne2k__
<davmonster> I guess ubuntu 8.10 dhcp3 grabs dns by default
<jim_p> VerumAddo, just download the .deb and double click it. instructions will come up
<jburd> My local computers are on the 192.168.0.0/24 network. @ ne2k__
<TiNRiB> trying going static.. and seeing if it keeps the DNS entry
<VerumAddo> jim_p okay will try it thanks
<BonezAU> Hi, I used sysv-rc-conf to disable some services yesterday and now my wireless will not work. NetworkManager says "Wireless is disabled". I have re-enabled all of the services that I can remember turning off but still can not get wireless to work. Any ideas? Thanks
<Juliada> Hello everyone! I accidentally uninstalled gnome network-manager, and Internet disappeared... I re-installed the system... Is there a way to keep DHCP internet connection without it?
<jburd> BonezAU: Have you turned on the switch for your wireless card?
<nunocruz> hEllo
<davmonster> if you I've edited /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf and removed the 'netbios-name-servers' entry and the 'domain-nane-servers' entries
<davmonster> hopefully that will fix
<jburd> BonezAU: Also right click on the network manager icon in the notification area and check whether you have "Enable Wireless" checked.
<BonezAU> jburd, it does not have a switch, its usb
<nunocruz> davmonster in Portugal we use to say that isn it by default but on contrary certainly by Omission ..:0)
<nunocruz> ;0)
<Wartorn> s
<BonezAU> jburd, it's greyed out since I disabled those services, just not sure which one I disabled that broke it
<davmonster> nunocruz: :)
<nunocruz> I am also using _Ubuntu 8.10 its extremly fast in a 2,5 ram memory laptop with slow integrated intel card
<nunocruz> :9
<nunocruz> )
<jburd> BonezAU: You shouldn't disable services you don't know about :-)
<BonezAU> jburd, i know that... there is only one way to learn though :)
<TiNRiB> darn right!
<jburd> And that is to RTM first!
<TiNRiB> do that 2nd
<ne2k__> TiNRiB: look at man 5 dhcp-options
<TiNRiB> break it first
<jburd> ne2k__: What do you think is the problem with the VM?
<Juliada> davmonster: was the insfo about /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf for me? :)
<nikin> hy
<VerumAddo> jim_p it appears that adobe has stopped hosting flash 9 and is now solely hosting 10
<ne2k__> jburd: and what is the vm's gateway? can you ping the gateway from the vm? (should presumably be the real vm)
<VerumAddo> =(
<davmonster> for anyone that was experiencing domain-name clobbering on /etc/resolv.conf
<ne2k__> jburd: the real machine, I mean
<BonezAU> sooo.... can anyone help?
<jburd> ne2k__: A few kernel upgrades ago, networking was working without my doing anything on it.
<jburd> ne2k__: Nope.  I'm unable to ping 192.168.0.1
<\slash> is it just me or does audacious only play local files? network files dont play?
<davmonster> domain-name-servers
<jburd> Let me check if I'm able to ping the VM's gateway.
<ne2k__> jburd: errm, if it's gateway is 192.168.0.1 then something is really very very wrong. that's not on the same subnet
<jim_p> VerumAddo, give me a sec to look it up in adobe. i still have 9.0..124 and 9.0...48 on my drive with installers
<nunocruz> -if someone is trying a new pre installed vista laptop, also ubuntu to choose what to run , then ask me , because i got experiece on it .. .
<rubystallion> When I updated to Intrepid, my keyboard layouts lost their dead keys. Now the accent keys behave as if they were totally unassigned (even if pushed twice or followed by vowel, nothing happens). What's wrong?
<ne2k__> jburd: if I were you, I'd get everything working with fixed IP before embarking on DHCP with VMs
<nunocruz> also then to how to resize the disks after installation
<ne2k__> jburd: have you checked iptables? it might be that something has been added to the default ruleset that is blocking this
<jburd> I'll check that too
<davmonster> nunocruz: I can't get vista 64 dual-booting with ubuntu, do you have a recommended way?
<nunocruz> yes
<nikin> i am running an eeepc 900 with ubuntu, and i want to play some gmes in wine.. mainly GT3 and GTA VC .. i managed to install Vice City just fine. But the fps is to low. Wht i am thinking of is either set the detaillevel of the game somehow even lower than it ispossible in the GUI, or get some extra performnce out of the GMA950.
<TiNRiB> nikin: dont bother.
<dirty> does any know about kde
<VerumAddo> jim_p nvm i found it on a 3rd party site
<jim_p> VerumAddo, oh ok
<davmonster> nunocruz: please elaborate
<nikin> TiNRiB: why?
<TiNRiB> i have tried to tweak wine for optimal performance for loads of games.
<TiNRiB> the FPS just isn't up to scratch
<Unknown0BC> Greetings :D
<BonezAU> Hi, I used sysv-rc-conf to disable some services yesterday and now my wireless will not work. NetworkManager says "Wireless is disabled". I have re-enabled all of the services that I can remember turning off but still can not get wireless to work. Any ideas? Thanks
<TiNRiB> even by going to the latest releases of wine.
<jburd> ne2k__: I'm facing the same problem in a Windows VM as well.
<Getterac7> my keyboard layout is dvorak, but my login screen still types in qwerty... any suggestions?
<nikin> TiNRiB: ok then no wine  tuning.. wht about tuning the game, or tuning the videocard driver?
<Unknown0BC> How can I get my Ubuntu system to not ask for a password after it comes out of hibernate ?
<sybux> Hi all
<TiNRiB> not looked at that...
<sybux> I'd like to know how to configure postfix with spamassasin so that all spam message are moved to the "Spam Folder"
<TiNRiB> have you tried at all?
<ne2k__> jburd: if they were both working before, and have now stopped, I would suggest it is either something with the virtualization software itself, of the host OS
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: what is your wireless card ?
<Getterac7> unknown0BC: it's because it locks the screen when it hibernates, i believe.
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, rt73usb
<C0nn0R_> bonezAU: Have you reinenabled the services you disabled ?
<Getterac7> unknown0BC: i don't think there is a way to change that.
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, not all of them, just anything to do with networking
<VerumAddo> jim_p okay i ran the .deb file but i still get the Box saying i need the plugin
<Adross> hello, i installed a fedora install in virtual box, and i'm trying to ssh into it from the host ubuntu install. the network type is nat, but the ssh just hangs. I know this may not be the right channel, but we all know that you guys are smarter than #fedora
<VerumAddo> jim_p and i have restarted the browser
<ne2k__> Unknown0BC: why would you want to do that?
<GFree> Getterac7: ahh good ol' GNOME, hiding the options people actually want to see. :)
<jim_p> VerumAddo, did the installation pop any errors?
<fivetwentysix> I need help with this bug I have, NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0 is displaying my network devices twice... Although I'm not sure if it's a cause to my other problem (random wireless spiking in ping), I'd still like to solve it. I can screen shot it if you don't understand what I mean.
<TiNRiB> nikin: i had a GTS8800 640MB playing COD4, halflife 2 under wine 1.0
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, is there any way to reset all services back to default?
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: Have you tried booting in recovery mode and see any errors there ?
<davmonster> Adross: type ifconfig in the fedorall install at a console
<nunocruz> Put it the instalation CD
<TiNRiB> performance was pretty bad with fps around 20
<VerumAddo> jim_p only that there was a newer version available via the software repositories
<nikin> TiNRiB: i tryed to find some config file in the game.. no luck on that.. for the videocard i have no idea. the only thing that coes in mind i somehow disable features so that the game does not try touse them, like particles
<nunocruz> And make a installation in _HArdDISK
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, no, but that would probably not help me.
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: Hmm.. you can try live cd to see if your wireless works then.
<jim_p> VerumAddo, :|
<davmonster> Adross: does it display an ip address?
<nunocruz> yeS live cd
<jim_p> VerumAddo, can you remove it? do you know how to?
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, the PC dual boots WinXP and it works fine. It's something i've done to the ubuntu install
<nunocruz> DAVMONSTER
<Adross> davmonster: one moment
<TiNRiB> nikin: turning all the effects down does improve it... but then the game looks shabby.
<nunocruz> put live cd run on it
<nikin> TiNRiB: i had GTA_VC run finron a Geforce8400M :D
<nunocruz> instal on hard disk
<VerumAddo> jim_p will apt-get remove still work since i installed it with a .deb file ?
<TiNRiB> FPS?
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: Tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<davmonster> nunocruz: ah ok, thanks
<nunocruz> chosse to mantains your other partition it will crete a new one ofr you
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, how would that help is multiple "reboot" does not work
<Getterac7> anyone know how to change the keyboard layout for the login screen?  i want it to be dvorak.
<BonezAU> is = if
<jim_p> VerumAddo, yes, but you need to know the name. BEFORE you remove it.... what do you see in about:plugins of ff?
<Rugg>  .dpkg -purge xx.deb ??
<nikin> TiNRiB: i dont care... :D i like the missions and the driving :D no need for bullet particles :D
<Everett> Is there a howto for replacing PulseAudio with Alsa or OSS?
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: Have you looked at your ifconfig ?
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, it shows lo and eth0, no wirelss
<Everett> Basically just getting rid of PulseAudio is what we're shooting for here.
<TiNRiB> haha yeh sure.. first person shooters.. I meant frames per sec.
<C0nn0R_> Its on the motherboard and not through usb right ?
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, it's USB
<VerumAddo> jim_p i dont see an about plugins option... i see an option for add-ons
<C0nn0R_> So it should show eth1.
<C0nn0R_> Hmm....
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, yes
<VerumAddo> jim_p its not in that list however
<nikin> TiNRiB: i am the one whotweaked UT to thepoint where there where no textures at all :D
<Adross> davmonster: there is no ifconfig in fedora 8
<sybux> I'd like to know how to configure postfix with spamassasin so that all spam message are moved to the "Spam Folder"
<zaggynl> So I thought ext3 didn't fragment: que, ext3 fragments? http://www2.lut.fi/~ilonen/ext3_fragmentation.html
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, I just need to know which damn service it is that has to be enabled to make it work :(
<jim_p> VerumAddo, no lol. open a new tab and type                 about:plugins         in the addressbar
<davmonster> Adross: try sudo ifconfig
<TiNRiB> and you still got ur a$$ caned?
<jim_p> VerumAddo, do you see flash in there?
<Unknown0BC> ne2k__, like some people who don't work for te FBI and CIA and arent very paranoid don't need passwords. Some prefer to have the system log them in automatically. Dig ?
<VerumAddo> jim_p negative
<Unknown0BC> Thats why I don't like a screen lock to come up after hibernate.
<jim_p> VerumAddo, negative as in "i dont see it there" ?
<VerumAddo> jim_p its not listed in the list no
<Unknown0BC> If anybody knows how to remove it please let me know :)
<ne2k__> Unknown0BC: ;-) I don't know, I'm afraid. I suspect it's possible. I'd just like to be able to get hibernate to work at all, to be honest
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: What is the services listed ?
<jim_p> VerumAddo, ok. remove the package you installed from adobe
<Adross> davmonster: yes, if have an ip address
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, you want me to list the services?
<jim_p> VerumAddo, let me find 9 and install it manually
<Adross> davmonster: which is the one i was trying to ssh into from the host address
<jim_p> Unknown0BC, are you on ati?
<davmonster> Adross: try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart from within fedora
<Adross> davmonster: *host machine
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: Yeah anything to do with networking.
<VerumAddo> jim_p actually man dont worry about it... its late i will try to get it going tomorrow, thanks for your help
<BonezAU> "networking" and something like "wpa_ipc$"
<Adross> davmonster: no joy
<VerumAddo> jim_p might just end up upgrading to 8.04
<Adross> davmonster: didn't work
<davmonster> Adross: try pinging the ip address of the fedora vm from within ubuntu
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: Try enabling both of those services.
<Unknown0BC> ne2k__, Those functions in my experience usually gives problems. My suspend won't work. You might want to man pm-hibernate look at the quirks.
<StormBlade> how can i change gdm theme while using kde
<Adross> davmonster: already tried, no response
<jim_p> VerumAddo, well i have the installers. do you want me to upload it somewhere?
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: And you may need to reboot to see if that works.
<Unknown0BC> jim_p, I have ATI redeon yes.
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, I did enable both of them and reboot. Google told me to disable them because networkmanager control sthem
<VerumAddo> jim_p nah thats okay thanks tho
<jim_p> Unknown0BC, and fglrx installed?? if so, how?
<BonezAU> i need someone who has had this happen before to help me
<jim_p> VerumAddo, you are welcome
<BonezAU> i'm a linux sysadmin so i've tried everything i know about
<Adross> davmonster: the guest machine can ssh into the host though
<davmonster> Adross: looks like virtual networking interface is down for vmbox
<BonezAU> its just a stupid problem that is not documented anywhere
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: I have had my Broadcom card act up on me but it was a simple fix.
<davmonster> Adross: oh. in that case maybe firewall issue or misconfigured sshd on vm
<Adross> i've turned off the firewall
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: Looked at your network settings in your System menu ?
<Adross> where is the firewall config stored?
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, yes... shows no wireless adapter
<Adross> i might just swap out my ubuntu one into the fedora install
<jim_p> Adross, do you use a gui for setting the firewall??
<davmonster> Adross: type sudo /etc/init.d/sshd status
<C0nn0R_> modprobe -l rt73usb
<Adross> jim_p: yes
<jim_p> BonezAU, sorry i did not catch the conversation earlies, but what does lspci / lsusb show?
<C0nn0R_> See if that does anything.
<gregd> hi guys, is it possible to make my ubuntu being a2dp receiver?
<Adross> davmonster: it's running
<jim_p> Adross, what frontend?
<BonezAU> jim_p, it shows the wireless adapter... dmesg also shows it as being registered
<gregd> I want to play music wirelessly through my desktop speakers
<clusby> Hi, has anyone had problems where kern.log, messages, syslog are huge (2GB)?
<jim_p> BonezAU, can you please paste its line here?
<clusby> Its all full with "bad: scheduling from the idle thread" messages
<Unknown0BC> jim_p, what is fglrx ?
<davmonster> Adross: check fedora-specific firewall gui utility for incoming ssh access
<BonezAU> jim_p, can't paste it as such since there is no network connectivity to the box :/
<C0nn0R_> Driver for ATI cards.
<Adross> davmonster: already done, the firewall has since been entirely disabled
<BonezAU> it shows up in dmesg as soon as you plug the usb adapter in
<jim_p> Unknown0BC, closed source driver for atis, made by ati , VERY problematic
<BonezAU> 3 lines of text
<jim_p> BonezAU, can you give me a clue at least?
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: Did your system work when you hook your computer up to the adaptor ?
<jim_p> BonezAU, not dmesg, lsusb!
<BonezAU> jim_p, rt73usb: registered
<alesan> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<BonezAU> jim_p, hang on
<jim_p> BonezAU, so its realtek made
<davmonster> Adross: hm.. at a loss to what it might be
<davmonster> Adross: try changing vm network adaptor on vmbox if there are other options
<NET||abuse> huge problem, my laptop freezes up for 5-10 seconds randomly every now and then..
<davmonster> Adross: my vmware for example gives NAT, bridged or host-only
<NET||abuse> how can i go about diagnosing this?
<alesan> do you have any idea what I have to install to enable the vpn connections? I'd have to login to a CISCO vpn
<davmonster> Adross: experiment with the other two if they are available
<BonezAU> jim_p, it shows Linksys WUSB54G blah blah [realtek 73usb] or something similar
<TiNRiB> davmonster: can you ssh to the VMs whern using NAT?
<NET||abuse> i'm on 8.10, dell d630 latitude, compiz etc..
<TiNRiB> with firewall down.
<jim_p> BonezAU, thanks. give me some time
<BonezAU> jim_p, you could have just asked me what chipset it was, i said before it was an rt73usb ;)
<NET||abuse> uses nvidia nvs135M gpu card
<davmonster> TiNRiB: I can yeah
<BonezAU> jim_p, the pc is in a diffent room to where i am so its a bit difficult :)
<jim_p> ok lol
<TiNRiB> weird: in old vmware workstation 4.x i could
<Adross> davmonster: thanks
<C0nn0R_> BonezAU: have you tried modprobing the wireless driver ?
<C0nn0R_> For your card ?
<BonezAU> C0nn0R, thanks for ur help, but you don't seem to understand the issue
<Unknown0BC> jim_p, I don't have problems with my graphics. ( not much ) . Is this related to me wanting to remove the lock screen after coming out of hibernate at all ?
<davmonster> TiNRiB: I am in vmware ubuntu vm at the moment
<davmonster> TiNRiB: but not sure about vbox's networking setup
<johannes_> does 32bit software work on an 64 bit OS?
<jim_p> Unknown0BC, there is a "service" that takes care of hibernating and stuff. atieventsd is the name. please disable it if you can.
<earthling> no johannes
<jim_p> BonezAU, modprobing works?
<johannes_> is there some kind of 32bit emulator for ubuntu?
<jim_p> johannes_, emulator for what?
<johannes_> I want to run labview on a 64 bit kubuntu laptop
<jim_p> BonezAU, sudo modprobe rt73usb                                if that does not give erros, and the card is seen, then its that !@#$ network manager
<BonezAU> jim_p, the module is loaded at boot. modprobing does nothing. there is some form of a service which is not activating at boot which makes networkmanager think that the wireless is disabled. i disabled some services yesterday with sysv-rc-conf and whatever I did, it screwed up the wireless. I don't remember exactly which services i disabled or enabled
<johannes_> but there is a 32bit labview version only
<jim_p> BonezAU, please remove network manager then
<BonezAU> jim_p, i need network manager, its a laptop and i travel a lot
<jim_p> johannes_, i think it will run on wine as usual, provided that labview does run on wine!
<StevenX> Anyone have a good link on how to boost Ubuntu 8.10 performance?
<Sivam> Hi All
<jim_p> BonezAU, try wicd! network manager is 110% problem software
<johannes_> i meant the 32bit linux version of labview
<davmonster> StevenX: in what area?
<jim_p> johannes_, sec
<Sivam> I wanted to change the keyboard layout of Ubuntu. Please let me know how to change it. do I have to change the key board layout every time I restart the machine ?
<earthling> BonezAU : if eth0 shows up in dmesg then its not a problem with network manager
<hateball> johannes_❄ you'll need the ia32libs (unsure about spelling) package
<BonezAU> jim_p, how am i gonna apt-get it without a connection? :(
<StevenX> davmonster, all of them.
<BonezAU> earthling, yes that is true. the problem is that i have disabled some kind of service at boot which prevents the wireless from working
<davmonster> StevenX: might help to clarify
<NET||abuse> rrrr,,, ok, nothing shows up in messages, dmesg has no timestamps so i don't know when anything is arrising.
<johannes_> hateball thanks a lot ill have a look
<jim_p> BonezAU, wired maybe?
<Erant> I've currently got an Ubuntu Hardy Heron install on my system, but I need devfs, is it even remotely possible to downgrade to a devfs kernel?
<BonezAU> jim_p, no wired connection available here
<jim_p> johannes_, have a look here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4556
<StevenX> davmonster, not sure really. I was looking for something general. I can't specifically point anything out that is running "slow."
<Toznoshio> Hi community, how can I generate at the command line pop-outs sticking out of the notification area (like the one that says "Software updates available")
<BonezAU> is there any way to reset all services to ubuntu default??
<jim_p> BonezAU, i can tell you its dependencies and conflicts!
<Omar87> Is this a correct command to play a sound clip backwards? cat ~/my.mp3 rev | /dev/audio
<Unknown0BC> jim_p, will disabling that still mean that hibernate will work, but without the screenlock when it comes out of hibernate ?
<davmonster> StevenX: if you are looking for performance, try a more minimal windowmanager like blackbox or fluxbox
<BonezAU> jim_p, thanks - but no thanks! if I can get NM working then i'll be more than happy to try WICD
<jim_p> Unknown0BC, i can assure you about the screen lock, i cant assure you about the hibernate
<davmonster> StevenX: I usually find this improves responsiveness noticably on lower range hardware
<rascal_is_here> i have made few exe's which works fine in wine , can i pack them into installation package , that can be installed on ubuntu and appears on application menu?
<StevenX> davmonster, thanks. I will look into that. I also found a link that might be helpful for a future question like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192
<jim_p> sec people, phonecall
<BonezAU> jim_p, np, im gonna go try and enable a few more services and see what happens, bbs
<hischild> I'm looking for an IDS (Intrusion Detection System). Any advice?
<jim_p> BonezAU, i have to leave. i will go put together some IKEA furniture!
<Tch23> Hi again!
<Unknown0BC> atieventsd is not intalled on this system jim_p.
<jim_p> Unknown0BC, how did you check? in fact, how did you install fglrx, if you did so?
<DJ_HaMsTa> so by just going to /usr/sbin/sshd after generating ssh keys, that would start the ssh serveR ?
<Tch23> I got two sound cards (internal and USB). I got the USB as default and I got sound... But the sound level is mad! I can't set it, cause it goes up n down. The left becomes independant of the right... I'm puzzled
<hischild> DJ_HaMsTa, a bit of the story would be nice. Anyway, this restarts an SSH server. --> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<hischild> Tch23, use alsamixer on command line.
<DJ_HaMsTa> hischild: just looking at http://www.offensive-security.com/movies/01intro/01intro.html
<Tch23> hischild: yeah but it can only be a temporary solution
<noxo> hey
<DJ_HaMsTa> ty that would also help
<Everett> Thanks to everyone for their help earlier.  I was finally able to get Intrepid installed with Orca in Virtualbox.l
<Unknown0BC> jim_p, whereis atieventd
<noxo> dunno
<Unknown0BC> atieventsd
<Unknown0BC> *
<jim_p> Unknown0BC,  ls /etc/init.d/
<jim_p> Unknown0BC, or in these folders
<jim_p> /etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh
<jim_p> /usr/sbin/atieventsd
<Unknown0BC> I don't have it on my system jim_p.
<jim_p> Unknown0BC, ok then. i dont know what else to sugest
<ocs> I have added my_printer through CPUS. i can print documents with common applications (such as editors) but if i try to stat all the printers with lpstat -a i don't see it. and if I try: "lp -h my_printer foo.txt" it doesn't work...
<[c0re]> Checking for FBConfig: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<[c0re]>  any idea how do i fix it?
<davmonster> [c0re]: sudo ls -al /dev/nvidiactl
<[c0re]> davmonster, crw-rw---- 1 root 44 195, 255 2008-12-10 16:09 /dev/nvidiactl
<Unknown0BC> jim_p, ok :)
<[c0re]> davmonster, any idea how to fix it?
<davmonster> [c0re]: um.. what is fbconfig running as?
<[c0re]> davmonster, what is fbconfig?
<[c0re]> davmonster, bash: fbconfig: command not found
<davmonster> [c0re]: when does the error occur?
<[c0re]> davmonster, when i try to run compiz
<davmonster> [c0re]: try this.. sudo chmod a+rx /dev/nvidiactl
<davmonster> and then restart compiz
<davmonster> bbiab
<neriodavid_> did anyone has the problem on Restart? My Ubuntu 8.10 hang on the Restart everytime.
<[c0re]> .
<hischild> I'm looking for an IDS (Intrusion Detection System). Any advice?
<davmonster> [c0re]: did it work?
<[c0re]> no
<[c0re]> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<[c0re]> still :s
<Unknown0BC> paranoia is of the darkness.
<davmonster> [c0re]: I think nvidia driver may not be installed properly
<DJ_HaMsTa> netstat -anu|grep port   netstat -ant|grep port   <-- what is the diff between anu and ant ?
<[c0re]> DJ_HaMsTa, ant = show all
<hischild> davmonster, note --> permission denied usually means he forgot to put sudo in front of it.
<hischild> DJ_HaMsTa, man netstat and look it up
<[c0re]> hischild, do you run compiz by sudo compiz  ?
<davmonster> hischild: not sure if compiz should need root
<neriodavid_> Guys, restart Froze on blank screen on my desktop. I have search the internet to apply any correction to it. None of them works for me.
<hischild> [c0re], davmonster, no. But apparently either the user can't read on that device, the X server is not run as root, or something's seriously screwed up
<jjabez> anyone have a link on getting microsoft optical mouse to work on fresh 8.10 install?
<davmonster> hischild: hm
<[c0re]> i believe its kernel problem
<hischild> !away > sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat, please see my private message
<davmonster> [c0re]: nvidia driver is loaded as kernel module usually so not a problem
<davmonster> [c0re]: I'd try: sudo lsmod | grep nv
<Tch23> Hi! Ok I solved my sound-level problem by selecting ALSA-PCM on front:1... When I move the Gnome SOund level it works... But How can I set my laptop's shorcut to move the level too? Cause my shortcut doesn't modify the level
<sleepy_cat> but i didnt write anything here
<davmonster> [c0re]: but I'm not very good at troubleshooting graphics drivers
<sleepy_cat> ubottu: nope never
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nope never
<StevenX> how do i add more virtual desktops ?
<Toznoshio> Tch23, use kmix instead
<wariskampar> hello, i want to encrypt a folder in intrepid
<wariskampar> what should i do
<mikevankuik> Hi i want to start my vnc server at boottime before any user is logging in any idea's on that?
<mikevankuik> how to get it done I meen :D
<wariskampar> what is the best application to do that i mean
<Toznoshio> mikevankuik, use x11vnc
<[c0re]> mikevankuik,  add it to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<erUSUL> !encfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encfs
<mikevankuik> [c0re]: do I need to uncomment anything like the #!/bin/sh -e part to make it work? or just put it in there and let it go?
<balau_> StevenX, by virtual desktops you mean workspaces?
<hischild> mikevankuik, #!/bin/sh is a shebang part of a script. It states what program should be used for that script.
<StevenX> balau_, yes.
<Tch23> Toznoshio: I just want to "plug" my shortcut the one output setting
<balau_> StevenX, right-click on the workspace switcher (bottom right if you haven't moved it) and set the desired number
<wiehan> my sound is extremely choppy (it's horrible) in intrepid, it wasn't like that in hardy - please help
<balau_> StevenX, from preferences, sorry
<StevenX> balau_, Thanks. Worked like a charm.
<balau_> glad to help :D
<mikevankuik> [c0re]: ? do I need to uncomment the "#!/bin/sh -e" part to get the file executed or does it just run?
<saudara> chy
<wiehan> my sound is extremely choppy (it's horrible) in intrepid, it wasn't like that in hardy - please help
<nik0n> hi, my ubuntu has strange library links that dont work for me for development. librarys are only linked this way: libSM.so.6.0 -> libSM.so.6 and not as it should be a link from libSM.so.6.9 to libSM.so
<nik0n> any ideas?
<balau> mikevankuik, that comment is special, it is used to know how to execute the file. Leave it commented
<wiehan> my sound is extremely choppy (it's horrible) in intrepid, it wasn't like that in hardy - please help
<mikevankuik> balau: oke thanx
<balau> mikevankuik, long story short, when you execute the file XXX it really executes /bin/sh -e XXX
<mikevankuik> balau: ok :) in other words leave it alone :D lol
<outlaw1> anybody have experience with ''kino''.?
<inertial> i've got an old ubuntu disk lying around.. 7.10.. would the livecd for that be able to mount ntfs?
<outlaw1> i have a real simple question
<Tch23> I got another question...Using dualHead display, is it possible to move windows from one screen to the other without using xinerama (nvidia stuff)
<chfwiggum> inertial: read only
<balau> inertial, it should mount them read-only
<balau> hivemind
<drkn00ck3rz> Can i get information about lynx browser here /
<inertial> cheers chfwiggum and balau .. read only is all i need
<a1len> When I exit firefox, the page that I had opened last is my homepage the next time I load it... I didn't set it this way. Is there a reason for it? Is something messed up?
<nm_> Hi here. I need to establish a vpn with pptp between two linux (desktop ubuntu -> server Debian°. I know this is stupid to use pptp in that cas but I don't have the choice at the moment.
<nm_> The problem is, on the server side I have thant in /var/log/messages: EAP: unauthenticated peer name "nm-laptop"
<nm_> that*
<balau> a1len, if you go Edit -> Preferences -> General -> When Firefox Starts what do you have?
<jack_> is there anyway I can get konqueror 3.5 on Ubuntu 8.10
<BonezAU> hi, after i rebooted, network manager shows both the wired and wireless connections as being greyed out / not available. when I do an ifconfig it shows eth0 but not eth1 (wireless usb adapter) lsusb shows the wlan adapter but networkmanager refuses to see it.
<nachi_> hello all! hey, i want to create a cronjob that downloading my online server's backup (.tar) to my local one.. i have ftp / ssh .. any idea? ... thanks!
<Toznoshio> BonezAU, you may have to use ndiswrapper
<BonezAU> Toznoshio, never had to before... i have a compatible rt73usb wireless adapter
<BonezAU> Toznoshio, it just randomly stopped working
<Toznoshio> BonezAU, what happens if you restart eth1?
<BonezAU> Toznoshio, ?
<BonezAU> Toznoshio, you mean ifdown / ifup eth 1?
<Toznoshio> yes
<BonezAU> Toznoshio, i've restarted the PC about 8 times today and still can't get a connection
<BonezAU> all the options in network manager are greyed out
<Toznoshio> BonezAU, try wicd instead f network manager
<asfjio> hello, how can i change the apt-get mirror list without GUI?
<BonezAU> Toznoshio, I knew you were going to say that... lol. The PC has no connectivity - it's wireless only... do you know if I can download a .deb and install it for wicd?
<erki> asfijo: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Toznoshio> BonezAU, let me look around
<erki> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<asfjio> erki: thank you
<BonezAU> Toznoshio, I am looking at the wicd home page and it just shows how to add the repos and apt-get it.. i should be able to track down a .deb file hopefully
<Toznoshio> BonezAU, look here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573
<Toznoshio> BonezAU, here is another link: http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wicd/wicd_1.5.6_all.deb
<fred12345> Where are the config files for VPN connections in network-manager-gnome stored?
<azfira> GIGI TARING
<AdvoWork> hi there,im trying to add an entry into /etc/fstab, im doing: //192.168.0.whatever/share /home/whatever cifs exec  this normally works but it keeps asking for a password, there is no password for this share but there is a username. I tried cifs user=myusername exec but it said it was bad, any ideas please?
<derto> are there any way to install a base sistem and then install kdebase for example? Because I don't like that ubuntu or kubuntu come with a lot of things that I don't use
<catmando> hey all
<Toznoshio> AdvoWork, create a credentials file with a blank password
<Toznoshio> !samba > Toznoshio
<ubottu> Toznoshio, please see my private message
<AdvoWork> Toznoshio, im now doing:  cifs,username=operator exec and its saying: mount: unknown filesystem type 'username=operator'  :S
<Guest77849> hello
<Toznoshio> AdvoWork, look for the keyword credentials at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<miguel> hello, good day
<Guest49762> Y need do a transmision/reception In GnuRadio at OFDM
<Guest49762> somebody can help me
<Guest77849> 19 f cali here
<inertial> anyone got a link to how vista does the default disk partitioning?
<AdvoWork> Toznoshio, i dont get what you mean
<inertial> i'm trying to recover a friend's vista disk
<asfjio> how can i say to apt-get to install an older version of package for example mplayer 1.5 if it is valid version?
<catmando> any developers or maintainers around?
<Toznoshio> AdvoWork, store the user ID and password in a separate file
<Guest49762> GNURADIO-->OFDM, somebody know who do the transmision/Reception?
<ompaul> catmando, ask your question and if anyone can answer they will, if you need to be redirected you will be
<catmando> the 8.10 alternate cd never installs a bootloader if you choose any type of lvm setup
<catmando> also i'm pretty sure the actual lvm partitioning system itself is borked
<catmando> since trying the rescue option shows all partitions as 'not in use'
<catmando> and no, you can't just select the grub install option
<catmando> that doesn't work either
<erki> catmando: Sounds like something that needs to be put in a bug-report!
<catmando> erki: oh it's going in one
<BonezAU> hi, which service needs to be started at boot to enable USB devices? I disabled some services last night with sysv-rc-conf and now my USB devices wont work :(
<catmando> erki: i was just wondering if this is knowns already
<catmando> erki: the quality of each ubuntu release gets worse and worse
<catmando> it's as if there's no testing at all
<maek0> BonezAU, check that dbus is working (I think)
<BonezAU> maek0, dbus is working
<BonezAU> please help, none of my USB devices are being detected
<obi_> i did something very stupid and accidently removed all the icons on my menubar, my network manager, battery indicator, is there a way to get those back because now i cant log on to wirelsss?
<maek0> BonezAU, maybe try and look at this link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-disable-usb-mass-storage-device-usb-drive-in-linux-651262/  just do the opposite to what it says
<obi_> or is there a way to just reset my settings to an earlier configuration?
<erki> obi_: Right-click menubar, hit "Add applet" and just add the ones you want
<inertial> is it possible to mount a vista partition in linux?
<bimberi> obi_: not sure about reset.  Notification Area is the applet with NM and battery
<hateball> !ntfs | inertial
<ubottu> inertial: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BonezAU> maek0, it is not only usb storage that won't work, it's also my usb wireless adapter - so I don't think that will have any effect
<inertial> the vista disk is showing up as 3 partitions, and the guys in the windows channel are telling me that the vista disks should just have one partition
<ikonia> inertial: vista problems are solved in ##windows please
<obi_> bimberi: thank you, awesome, im really glad that the problem was im a moron. fixed it.
<mee> i have an xchat question
<hypnus9> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<inertial> right.. i just figured some people here might have exp with vista/ubuntu
<inertial> i'm trying to fix a friend's laptop
<BonezAU> inertial, we do
<bimberi> obi_: cool.  (except the too-hard-on-yourself bit about being moron :) )
<ikonia> inertial plenty of experience with windows/ubuntu, but your asking how to fix windows
<inertial> and it seemed strange that it was showing up 3 partitions when i expected 1
<ikonia> inertial: thats a windows issue
<DJ_HaMsTa> inertial: thats fine
<inertial> i'm just asking how many partitions i should be seeing from linux
<BonezAU> inertial, pm me
<ikonia> inertial: you'll see how ever many are on the disks
<ZeroA4> inertial, windows usually have only one but can have more... it is not wrong or anything
<Pretto> obi_, try to remove the .gnome* directory inside your home, but make a backup first... that might help
<inertial> it's probably some weird oem thing
<ikonia> why would it be an oem thing ?
<ikonia> anyway - thats a question for ##windows pelae
<ottarw> does anyone knows how to install xfce over debian
<ZeroA4> inertial,maybe... some oems create rescue partitions
<ottarw> ?
<ikonia> ottarw: join #debian please
<mee> ikonia why am i getting the error "There was an error loading key bindings configuration" when i type "xchat -d /usr/bin/.xchat-alt"???
<ikonia> mee: I've not idea what .xchat-alt is
<bimberi> or what it would be doing in /usr/bin !
<mee> does anyone know?
<BonezAU> i disabled some services, now USB wont work. can anyone tell me which service it is that I need to activate at boot to make usb work? pleeeeeeeeease?
<ikonia> BonezAU does lsbu still show a device
<ikonia> BonezAU: which services did you stop
<ikonia> BonezAU: lsusb sorry
<BonezAU> ikonia, yes, but networkmanager wont detect my usb wireless card and if i put a 2gb usb flash stick in it also does not automatically mount. dmesg shows the devices as being connected though
<bimberi> mee:  should it be: xchat -d ~/.xchat-alt  ?
<BonezAU> ikonia, i don't remember - that is the problem.... !! :(
<ikonia> BonezAU sounds like hal and dbus
<toehio> hello
<Ximal> hey ikonia ... did u get my pounces ?
<mee> oohhhhhhhhhhho k
<BonezAU> ikonia, both hal and dbus are running at runlevel 5, is there any other run levels they need to be active at?
<ikonia> Ximal: sorry no, just got back to my desk
<ikonia> BonezAU: thats a problem then
<ikonia> BonezAU: ubuntu doesn't use run level 5
<ikonia> BonezAU: ubuntu only uses run level 1 and 2 now
<Ximal> hold on i'll give u my pastebin again then.
<BonezAU> ikonia, which is 'boot to x' is that runlevel 2?
<ikonia> Ximal: thanks
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/1281460 <--
<ikonia> BonezAU yes thats run level 2
<BonezAU> ikonia, awesome. brb i am going to make some changes and reboot. thanks!
<toehio> When I boot it gets up too starting HALD but does not reach vesa. The only thing I changed in my computer is replaced an ATI witha GeForce 9600 GT (which should work). How do I solve this problem?
<ZeroA4> BonezAU, did hal asked you "BonezAU what are you doing ?" when you tried to disable it ?
<ZeroA4> ;)
<ottarw> do you know any chat that soport voice ?
<ikonia> Ximal ooh interesting, so are you actually trying to use tor as a http proxy ?
<mee> still getting the same error!
<ikonia> Ximal: I missunderstood the problem until I saw that
<Ximal> not really.. i just installed it period
<Ximal> and installed privoxy like the community page here said too.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<ikonia> Ximal can you pastebin the output of "env" please
<neko> hi people
<erki> ottarw: Ekiga and Skype, I guess.
<BonezAU> ZeroA4, unfortunately no, he didn't. I wish he did now!
<ottarw> ok tnks
<BonezAU> ikonia, hal and dbus were running at runlevels 2, 3, 4, 5 but networking was only running at 4 and 5... maybe that is the problem
<neko> how do i make files writable for the group at creation ?
<ikonia> BonezAU well possibly, but that doesn't explain usb not automounting
<ikonia> neko change the umask or setgid on the directory
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/1281564
<Ximal> what would i be looking for in the env output ..
<ikonia> Ximal lokinf for proxy info
<ikonia> no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.0/8,*.local
<ikonia> I think thats the key
<ikonia> Ximal as I understand this config you've just setup, its saying use tor as a proxy for EVERYTHING except 127.0.0.01 or .local domains
<neko> ikonia, something like that : umask XXX /some/folder ?
<ikonia> Ximal: so when you hit the net over http iot wants to use tor (as it's non local) as a http proxy
<ikonia> neko: just umask xxx should do it for the user
<Ximal> ok... well i don't understand this if u'd walk me through the fix..
<ikonia> Ximal: does that make sese
<Ximal> i understand that the ip routing is contradicting if that's what u mean..
<ikonia> Ximal: let me work out the fie, your going to have to put a rule in that no_proxy enviornment that says something like " 0.0.0.0 or *.canonical or whatever your synaptic repo address is
<Ximal> ahh...
<ikonia> Ximal: give me a minute or two to read up how this works, I don't use tor so don't know
<ikonia> I'm learning as I go
<Ximal> well when i use a test site to test the tor it tells me i'm not using tor in any way
<Guest82065> what the fuck
<Guest82065> whats this server?
<Ximal> umm yeah..
<Guest82065> i am bac
<Guest82065> k
<ikonia> Guest82065: control your language
<Guest82065> i can
<Guest82065> t
<ikonia> Ximal what test site ar eyou hitting ?
<Ximal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<neko> ikonia, umask don't seem to work
<Ximal> torcheck.xenobite.eu
<ikonia> Ximal: reading - this is new to me
<neko> ikonia, wait i must have mistake
<Ximal> k
<syanddyl1> nick
<neko> the umask equivalent for 664 would be : 113 ?
<fermio91> hi all i've a problem with my pendrive... i cannot modify any files inside the stick or create a new one (files inside the stick)...
<Ximal> u tried using chmod 777 on tht drive fermio91 ?
<ikonia> fermio91 is the file system fat 32 ?
<fermio91> Ximal: no, i won't use it, i would use the simple file manager to open it
<fermio91> Ximal: as i done before
<Ximal> hmm well then it must be something more for ikonia ..
<fermio91> ikonia: i don't know
<BonezAU> none of my usb devices are working. can anyone help?\
<fermio91> ikonia: it worked some days ago...
<marks730> why the ssh permitrootlogin is yes when i change my ubuntu password -  sudo passwd root  ??
<BonezAU> marks730, root is disabled by default. if you enable it; it also enables shh
<BonezAU> marks730, ssh rather
<BonezAU> marks730, logging in as root is frowned apon, you should always use sudo where possible
<marks730> yes- it's by default - and when i change first time - sudo passwd root - then ssh config make changes..
<BonezAU> marks730, yes
<BonezAU> none of my usb devices are working. can anyone help?\
<fermio91> ikonia: are you free?
<Chriger[Ecl]> is what free
<marks730> ok i have now root no and denyhosts up  +  my  rsa keys is generated ~4096 bit - it's now strong? ok, i bleive it..
<fermio91> ok, i repeat my question: i've a problem with my pendrive... i cannot modify any files inside the stick or create a new one (files inside the stick)...
<BonezAU> none of my usb devices are working. can anyone help?\
<techouse> hey, i downloaded the svn from madwifi for my atheros wifi on my asus eee701 and compiled it and installed it, now when i start the module (modprobe ath_pci) i get this in dmesg: ath_pci: HAL doesn't support MAC revision 0xe2
<techouse> i'm running ubuntu eee 8.04
<techouse> i compiled madwifi in order to use aircrack-ng
<marks730> question+ it's default ubuntu selinux - is best options? and so - ufw so on up
<hypnus9> Hi room. I just rebooted my ubuntu server, and now I can't access it from my client.
<hypnus9> Any help?
<marks730> i think that is..
<AdvoWork> Hi there,im doing: Backup_locationConfigLocal="/192.168.0.27/Backup$" FileName="/home/backup" Worked=0 [[ -e $FileName ]] && { sudo rsync -a -u -z "${FileName[@]}" $Backup_locationConfigLocall; let Worked=1; }  its saying it worked, and /home/backup contains folders, but theres nothing appearing in 192.168.0.27/Backup$  any ideas please?
<marks730> ok mary chrismas - from (-unix.planet.ee-)
<Paolo88> hi
<uberadm> techouse: Try take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy ... it gave me a lot of help with my wireless
<sinan> how can i hide panels on one of the workspaces (but not the others) ?
<askand> I had some strange nautiluscrashes lately, here is dmesg http://pastebin.com/m281f7ad6
<askand> What gives?
<Paolo88> i will install ubuntu 64 bit on pc with 4 giga of ddr3 ram. how much must be large swap partition?
<Ximal> Paolo88: how much hd space u got ?
<Paolo88> ximal: 750 Gb
<Ximal> then use as much as u like.. i used 4 gig err 4.5 gigs on my computer..
<marks730> 4g swap
<marks730> 3-4g swap - no more..
<Paolo88> 3 - 4 giga ok swap? is not musch?
<Paolo88> *much?
<Ximal> no Paolo88... it's bene. err ok
<Paolo88> sorry!
<ikonia> Ximal: just on the phone, be with your shorlty, still reading
<peleg> After my upgrade to 7.10, my emblems in Nutilus became too small. What can I do to enlarge them back?
<Ximal> it's ok ikonia.. i'm watching the new resident evil
<ikonia> peleg: thats set in your view, just zoom in
<SEA> hello :-)
<peleg> ikonia, no, the icons of the folders stayed in the same size (I don't want to enlarge them) -- only the emblems became tiny (really tiny)
<ikonia> psicobra: emblems ? what do you mean
<ikonia> peleg: what do you mean by emblems if not the icons
<gnutron> peleg: you should be able to click the +/-% to the left of 'view as whatever' bar.
<peleg> ikonia, there's a folder, and you can stick (in Gnome) an emblem on it, such as "Erase", "Art", and so on
<gnutron> peleg: intrepid, just curious?
<ikonia> Ximal: is tor urrently working for everything
<Ximal> nope
<ikonia> Ximal: sorry for anything
<Ximal> not for anything as far as i can tell
<ikonia> Ximal: ok, I'm getting a better picture here
<angeleyes> i want to use my webcam on kopete insntant messanage but the other person cannot see the cam can any one help
<angeleyes> i want to use my webcam on kopete insntant messanage but the other person cannot see the cam can any one help
<angeleyes> i want to use my webcam on kopete insntant messanage but the other person cannot see the cam can any one help
<FloodBot1> angeleyes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Ximal: tor does support http, so it look slike tor is not setup correctly to support http
<Paolo88> I go out. tanks at all!
<neko> ikonia, thanks about the umask stuff
<bazhang> !webcam | angeleyes read this
<ikonia> neko: no sweat, glad your sorted
<ubottu> angeleyes read this: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<neko> ikonia, it seems to work
<gnutron> ikonia: your reactor core must be getting mighty warm you need a break :)
<DarkKnight> hey wen i try 2 open a file done on photoshop....my GIMP says that it cannot support 16-bit channel PSD files..... any idea how to solve this....
<peleg> gnutron, I have no idea where should I press +/- or what is "view as" bar. What is intrepid?
<ikonia> gnutron: I am stable
<neko> ikonia, i set it definitvly via .profile ?
<Ximal> k
<ikonia> neko: .bash_profile
<gnutron> ikonia: great wotk
<neko> it will be okey with creation from any software ?
<jonalv> okey so I am very lazy. (don't wanna learn comman line programs if I don't have to) thjere is a graphical user and groups management tool right? What's it's name? How do I start it from commandline when I have done "ssh -X"?
<ikonia> neko: should be
<ikonia> jonalv: it's launched from the gome menu
<gnutron> peleg: in the upper bars, right side of screen, do you see a percentage sign, or 'view as list' or icons
<jonalv> ikonia: as in I can not launch from command line?
<neko> i maybe need to relog
<DarkKnight> hey wen i try 2 open a file done on photoshop....my GIMP says that it cannot support 16-bit channel PSD files..... any idea how to solve this....
<ikonia> jonalv: you can but you'll need to use gksudo and nkow the name of ti, but I wouldn't use any critical gui tool like a useradmin one over the internet
<jonalv> ikonia: hm good point...
<angeleyes> i want to use my webcam on kopete insntant messanage but the other person cannot see the cam can any one help
<angeleyes> i want to use my webcam on kopete insntant messanage but the other person cannot see the cam can any one help
<ikonia> DarkKnight: check with the gurus in #gimp
<angeleyes> i want to use my webcam on kopete insntant messanage but the other person cannot see the cam can any one help
<FloodBot1> angeleyes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !webcam > angeleyes
<ubottu> angeleyes, please see my private message
<peleg> gnutron, well, just as I told ikonia: This resizes the icons, the the emblems. The icons are just fine: I want to enlarge the emblems, they became so tiny that it's difficult for me to distinguish between them
<ikonia> Ximal: does ps -ef | grep -i priv show privoxy running ?
<gnutron> peleg: i guess i don't understand what the emblems are.
<ikonia> gnutron: I don't either
<AdvoWork> im doing: rsync -a -u "/home/backup/" "//192.168.0.27/Backup$" and its giving me the error:  rsync: mkdir "//192.168.0.27/Backup$" failed: No such file or directory (2)  any ideas why? those locations exist..
<DarkKnight> ikonia; no gurus on gimp...all are lazy
<ikonia> DarkKnight: no, they are just not at their keyboard, wait for a response there
<gnutron> peleg: you're talking about the 'places' column?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: looks like it doens't exist
<AdvoWork> ikonia, what bit doesnt exist?
<peleg> gnutron, you can change that column to "Emblems", and add emblems to your icons
<ikonia> AdvoWork: looks like the backup dir
<ikonia> AdvoWork: don't forget you have to have the absoulte path defined as a "share" for aess
<ikonia> access
<gnutron> peleg: ok, you taught me, i rarely use nautilus but thanks.
<AdvoWork> ikonia, you mean: //192.168.0.27/Backup$ doesnt exist? if i type that in, it takes me to the folder
<peleg> ikonia, do you have any idea?
<ikonia> peleg: I don't understand what your asking, so no
<keystr0k> When listening to music on my external hard drive using Rhythmbox or Banshee (and probably others) the audio stutters every 10-20 seconds. Any ideas?
<ikonia> keystr0k: check the hardware buffer on the drive
<pumpkin_> i'm on ubuntu 8.10, using gnome: what can i use to replace file-roller? it crashes too much to be usable (yes, i filled bugs. several. other the last 2 years)
<peleg> ikonia, look at this picture: http://www.actsofvolition.com/images/screenshots/gnome-emblems.png
<peleg> ikonia, or just do F9 in Nautilus, and on the left bar choose Emblems. You can then drag them on an icon
<keystr0k> ikonia, is this something I can change?
<AdvoWork> ikonia, so if i can get to that share, why else wouldnt it work? :S
<peleg> As I said, the icons are of good size, but the emblems, while applied to an icon, are too small.
<ikonia> AdvoWork: just looking at your rssync command
<ikonia> keystr0k: hdparm
<ikonia> peleg: looksl ike the icon graphics have just changed then
<keystr0k> ikonia, whoa!
<rev667> good morning
<peleg> ikonia, I don't think so. These are SVG files, and they are scalable, and they are in my home folder; I don't think that the upgrade had overwritten the graphic files themselves
<rev667> i am have some problems
<ikonia> peleg no idea
<abarai_renji> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<russian> hi, guys. i have some problems with my rdesktop. when i try to connect to my ms server 2008 i get such mestake "ERROR: Failed to extract public key from certificate". my tsclien work fine. Google don't give me answer. Any ideas?
<AdvoWork> ikonia,  oki
<ikonia> russian what are you connecting from
<rev667> tried to re-install ubuntu from 8.10 live cd and the install failed with an i/o error. now i have an unbootable system
<russian> from ubuntu :)
<peleg> ikonia, thanks.
<Chriger[Ecl]> When installing Ubuntu on VM Ware do you just do a normal instal?
<ikonia> Chriger[Ecl]: works fine
<SlimeyPete> Chriger[Ecl]: yes
<Chriger[Ecl]> ty :)
<keystr0k> ikonia, Sorry... but how do I determine which drive my external is (/dev/????) It's auto-mounted and not in fstab
<Silicium> hi there
<ikonia> keystr0k /etc/mtab
<russian> ikonia, i have ubuntu 7.10
<Silicium> Anyone know how i can Compile mISDN at $ubuntu-version?
<Silicium> is a know big problem with this
<Silicium> and i cant find any solution
<Symbi0nt^D5> can I ban an application from beeing installed or so?
<ikonia> Symbi0nt^D5: don't install it
<keystr0k> ikonia, thanks :)  readahead 256 (on)
<ikonia> Symbi0nt^D5: it's that simple
<ikonia> keystr0k: good man ! well done
<Symbi0nt^D5> well I am in an office and my employee shall not install it
<Symbi0nt^D5> so its not that simple
<Symbi0nt^D5> he is not an uberlinuxgeek so
<ikonia> Symbi0nt^D5: don't give him permissions to install softare
<keystr0k> ikonia, are you mocking me?
<Symbi0nt^D5> if there is a cfg file I can use or so it would do the trick
<ikonia> keystr0k: no, saying well done for finding it
<keystr0k> ikonia, oh! haha.
<gnutron> Symbi0nt^D5: remove them from /etc/sudoers
<ikonia> Symbi0nt^D5: remove his synaptic permissions from his sudo profile
<Symbi0nt^D5> synaptic :>
<angeleyes> i want to use my webcam on kopete insntant messanage but the other person cannot see the cam can any one help
<Symbi0nt^D5> okay will check that ...
<ikonia> angeleyes you've asked many times and ubottu has sent you a link to read
<ikonia> angeleyes: have you read that link
<gnutron> Symbi0nt^D5: remove them from /etc/sudoers you need to use 'visudo' for that.
<Robbie_Crash> How long should it take to tar -cjpf 823GB of data?
<ikonia> Robbie_Crash: too many variables to say
<angeleyes> i did i did not give me wat i wanted
<Robbie_Crash> ikonia mostly movies, music and compressed images
<spacey_> Robbie_Crash, depends on your hardware ;)
<ikonia> Robbie_Crash: contents doesn't matter, too many variables to say
<Symbi0nt^D5> thank you
<Robbie_Crash> spacey_ that's not good. Old AMD 3400+
<fograven> what is libc development package and where can I get it?
<ikonia> fograven:  it's in synaptic and it's the core c library development package
<spacey_> Robbie_Crash, its hardly worth compressing compressed/music/images/videos anyway
<spacey_> they are already very compact
<gnutron> Robbie_Crash: thats going to takes hours probably.
<ikonia> AdvoWork: strugglging to see a problem with your command
<fograven> a lot of stuff came up which do I need?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: does the user have write permissions to that share
<spacey_> bz2 is particularly slow as well
<ikonia> fograven depends what your looking for
<djaj10> hi
<Toznoshio> Hi community, how can I generate at the command line pop-outs sticking out of the notification area (like the one that says "Software updates available")
<outboard> i cant get my web cam to work and i have read all the links everywhere, i give up , it is not that important
<ikonia> fograven: not to be mystical, but stuff is broken intro seperate packages
<fograven> well I was trying to re install my nvidia driver aagin
<ikonia> Toznoshio: gnome event triggers, it's in the gnome-desktop api
<Robbie_Crash> gnutron it's already taken 12, and my tarball is only 20GB :(
<ikonia> fograven: what is wrong the drivers packages in #ubuntu ?
<coz_> hey guys  how can I get pulseaudio to stop running in services? I have use sysv-rc-conf and everything else inslucing uninstalling some pulseaudo stuff
<fograven> well my sound has been messed up
<ikonia> fograven how is sound related to your video card ?
<gnutron> Robbie_Crash: probably days. it would  be quicker to scp it all to a remote box
<fograven> lol have no clue
<ikonia> fograven so why are you re-installing your nvidai dirvers ?
<AdvoWork> ikonia, ive changed it around a bit, think its working
<keystr0k> ikonia, how does this look? Timing buffered disk reads:   76 MB in  3.01 seconds =  25.26 MB/sec
<fograven> I had an image update
<ikonia> keystr0k a little lower than I would like, but depends on a lot so not bad
<rev667> anyone got an idea about how i can use the live cd to burn another copy?
<[c0re]> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<ikonia> rev667: yup, boot the livecd, download another to the desktop, then burn itr
<[c0re]> anyidea how to fix it?
<fograven> this is the first time I got that alert/warning
<rev667> tried that
<ikonia> [c0re]: look at the permissions on that device
<ikonia> rev667: what's the problem ?
<fivetwentysix> rev667: Rip the CD in to a ISO and then burn using that image you created.
<rev667> it won't allow me access to the cd
<fograven> that libc dev package was missing
<fograven> do I need it?
<ikonia> fograven why are you re-installing your nvidia drivers to fix the sound/
<fivetwentysix> rev667, the cd has to be blank...
<[c0re]> ikonia, how do i do it?
<fograven> its two different fixes
<gnutron> fograven: dev packages shouldnt be needed unless you're compiling stuff
<rev667> seems the cd is in use (which is unsuprising considering i'm using the live cd)
<jtravnick> Im dualbooting ubuntu 8.4 and windows xp have everything set up only problem when i set the time in one than the time is wrong in the other I know theres something i need to change just cant seam to find it
<fograven> cool
<Ximal> hey ikonia i'm going to shoot u a pm... cause i need to go afk
<ikonia> no problem
<Robbie_Crash> gnutron I don't have 800+GB of space on a remote box. Tarring it up over the network is nope too since I'm only on wireless here.
<Robbie_Crash> I guess it's not a huge issue, since even non-compressed it doesn't fill up my external, and I only use the external for backups
<[c0re]> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<[c0re]> ikonia, how do i do it?
<rev667> i can't eject the live cd while running it, which kinda makes sense, but still leaves me with an unbootable system
<gnutron> Robbie_Crash: depending on the file formats, you may not get much compression. unless the are text files.
<AdvoWork> how do you use rsync if you need to put a username, and a host, and a password? ive done the user and hosts like: $username@$host:  but unsure about password?
<ikonia> [c0re] look at the permissons on /dev//dev/nvidiactl
<Newb`s> [c0re]: cd /dev/ && ls -lh
<ikonia> AdvoWork password is tough, I don't think you can pass a password
<ikonia> AdvoWork: thought you had to use keys or null password accounts
<Robbie_Crash> gnutron Someone in here was saying the other night they knocked about 15GB off of 150 of normal data, movies, mp3s, pictures, etc...
<Robbie_Crash> So I figured I'd try... an 80GB savings would be nice, but not if it's going to turn a 7 hour job into a 5 day job
<Newb`s> [c0re]: cd /dev/ && ls -lh | grep nvidiactl
<AdvoWork> ikonia, ive seen something like password-file=location but unsure
<ikonia> AdvoWork you could possible get it to auth against a samba file format ?
<Newb`s> [c0re]: and say what is writen before the name of the file
<ikonia> AdvoWork: samba password file format I mena
<[c0re]> dude
<[c0re]> 0 crw-------
<AdvoWork> ikonia, how do you do that?
<gnutron> Robbie_Crash: mp3s are compressed to start with, but those figures may be accurate. to an extent
<[c0re]> Newb`s, ikonia 0 crw-------
<ikonia> AdvoWork no idea, but as samba is rsync's family I'm making an assumption, not fact
<Newb`s> [c0re]: k, wait plz
<Robbie_Crash> gnutron still not worth it
<Robbie_Crash> no compression is good enough
<[c0re]> Newb`s, if i run sudo chmod go+rw /dev/nvidia*... its works but i have to do it every restart
<Newb`s> hum
<gnutron> AdvoWork: heres my rsync for one directory ifit helps. rsync -avz Music/ linux@192.168.1.101:Music  thats local box to remote box.
<ikonia> [c0re]: thats because of udev
<[c0re]> ikonia, how do i fix it?
<ikonia> [c0re]: change the udev rules
<[c0re]> how do i do it?
<gnutron> Robbie_Crash: i would connect a slave drive or external and copy
<AdvoWork> gnutron,  cheers, did that ever need a password?
<ikonia> [c0re]: the rules are in /etc/udev.d
<kouwe> folks i have a problem, i have a fresh installation of ubuntu 8.10. Only when i put my ATI graphic pci-e card in slot it hangs on boot... Error rc-default 255 .. someone pls
<gnutron> AdvoWork: yes, it will ask for the destination user's pass
<[c0re]> ikonia, what should i add there?
<AdvoWork> gnutron,  i need to automate that.. ive seen --password-file=... but cant see how to use it
<ikonia> [c0re]: look at the rules that control that device and change the permissions on it
<gnutron> AdvoWork: google rsync, ive seen some good pages on that.
<uberadm> I want to tell ubuntu not to look for an eth0 ip addy during startup... what config file do I change?
<Robbie_Crash> gnutron it's already going over to an external. I really don't currently *need* the compression, so I'm going to ignore it for now.
<ardaking> -it
<[c0re]> ikonia, KERNEL=="nvidia*", NAME="%k", GROUP="c0re"
<gnutron> Robbie_Crash: by the time you compressed, they could be copied, the problem is available drives/media etc., good luck tho'
<gnutron> AdvoWork: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html   ....this has what you need.
<[c0re]> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<gnutron> [c0re]: did you use sudo prefixing the command?
<[c0re]> gnutron, no
<TuxSympathiser> I think I may have the killer ethernet bug!
<[c0re]> Newb`s,
<[c0re]> you there?
<TuxSympathiser> can somebody please advise me what to do?
<Newb`s> No, sorry
<neko> hey if i do umask 113
<Untamle> Can please anyone tell me, how can I make a sign I will continue editing an article in Wikipedia? I saw people can do this, but I don't know how... Thank you.
<neko> i could not create file or folder in new created folder
<[c0re]> Newb`s, sorry i didnt see  your pm
<asfjio> hello, when i make "apt-get update" i see some "Failed to fetch http://some_url  404 Not Found". what could be the problem?
<rrecio> asfjio: which ubuntu version are you using?
<gnutron> neko: umask 022 is a good idea, thats octal 644 for files, 755 for dirs.
<neko> i need 664 and 775
<gnutron> asfjio: try using a different mirror
<neko> so it would be 002 ?
<TuxSympathiser> my computer is crashing due to the ethernet, I think it may be the killer bug!
<rrecio> asfjio: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnutron> neko: this explains it well. http://www.tech-faq.com/umask.shtml
<kouwe> help... i have a fresh installation of ubuntu 8.10. Only when i put my ATI graphic pci-e card in slot it hangs on boot... Error rc-default 255 .. someone pls
<ikonia> kouwe boot into safe mode
<kouwe> ok
<Nith> Does anyone have any experience with the iomega eGo USB drive working with linux/ubuntu?
<kouwe> ikonia: can i change something in safe mode to get this work?
<ikonia> kouwe lets se what happens first
<neko> gnutron thanks
<asfjio> rrecio: i think it is feisty
<neko> i think i get it
<kouwe> ikona: good idea
<rrecio> asfjio: check for feisty apt mirror on the web, and change the urls on /etc/apt/sources.list
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone tell me how to get kfmclient
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee is it in the repo's
<gnutron> rookeeeeeeeee: i don't see that in any repo's
<rookeeeeeeeee> me neither
<thiebaude> rookeeeeeeeee: check online :)
<rookeeeeeeeee> i checked online there's nothing but crap telling me to download the konqueror package
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee I was just about to say it's in the konqueror package
<thiebaude> rookeeeeeeeee: did you enable all your repositories?
<rookeeeeeeeee> yes thiebaude
<thiebaude> kewl
<gnutron> rookeeeeeeeee: it looks to be a very old KDE package, a buggy one at that.
<Toznoshio> rookeeeeeeeee, kfmclient is the technical name for konqueror
<gnutron> rookeeeeeeeee: konqueror is kinda cool, it does fish:
<asfjio> rrecio: i tried two different mirrors and again the same problem. another thing that i see is "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." this message.
<rookeeeeeeeee> well im trying to set up torK perhaps this is a bad idea
<Toznoshio> asfjio, is it a non-Ubuntu repository that gives you the error?
<rrecio> asfjio: the index files failed to download because the mirrors may be broken
<Orbur> h
<asfjio> Toznoshio: no, i don't think so. i get the mirrors from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<gnutron> asfjio: the mirrors may be syncing with new updates also. wait awhile. albeit a nuisance.
<Toznoshio> asfjio, pastebin the results of apt-get update
<gnutron> asfjio: try a german mirror, they always seem the fastest, even from the USA
<ardiem> how much space does ubuntu need
<ardiem> ow big should a partition be?
<gnutron> ardiem: A full install, maybe 4 gb.
<ardiem> okay thank you :)
<thiebaude> ardiem: and aslo how much room for ubuntu do you want
<ardiem> and swap?
<thiebaude> ardiem: i think swap is automatically set unless you decide to change the size of it
<aar> Hi, I'm interested in researching Internet traffic volume (e.g. generating a graph with the most active .edu domains). What tools could I use for  this?
<gnutron> ardiem: rule of thumb 1.5 times the physical system ram = swap
<ardiem> thank you
<asfjio> Toznoshio: http://pastebin.com/d652a4dce i replaced "http://" with "http_", because there was some problems with submiting it with http://
<esenoy> hi! I'm looking for help wit rt61 module under intrepid, I cant unload the module.... any help?
<Toznoshio> asfjio, bingo
<Toznoshio> asfjio, Feisty s no longer supported
<gaelfx> how do you force architecture in dpkg?
<asfjio> Toznoshio: waht can i do?
<gnutron> asfjio: atleast don't use http_mirror.beyondi.org
<Toznoshio> asfjio, upgrade you Ubuntu or do a fresh install
<gnutron> asfjio: comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> gaelfx: What are you trying to do?
<esenoy> hi! I'm looking for help wit rt61 module under intrepid, I cant unload the module.... any help?
<gaelfx> I'm trying to install a 32-bit deb package of QQ on 64-bit
<asfjio> Toznoshio: do you think if i update the whole distro it could have major problems with all applications and the graphical environment (gnome)?
<gnutron> asfjio: in sources.list insert a pound sign as such  #http_mirror.beyondi.org
<mchelen1> how can i mount a drive encrypted with the installation option
<asfjio> gnutron: to comment all mirrors?
<gnutron> asfjio: you must upgrade distro incremenally, one at a time. yes comment out all http_mirror.beyondi.org entries
<Toznoshio> asfjio, you never know for sure, things can and do go bad sometimes, that's why I suggest you do a backup
<aar> Hi, I'm interested in researching Internet traffic volume (e.g. generating a graph with the most active .edu domains). What tools could I use for this?
<jclbrt> so i just installed 8.10 to my macbook pro. How can I enable right click, it used to work in 8.08 but now it doesnt
<gaelfx> nevermind, figured it out --force-architecture -i
<asfjio> Toznoshio: to backup what exactly? my home dir?
<Toznoshio> aar, use iftop
<jclbrt> i use to be able to put two fingers on the pad and click for right click
<davmonster> aar: google 'netcraft'
<esenoy> AAR: try wireshark
<aar> Toznoshio, davmonster, esenoy : Thanks
<Toznoshio> asfjio, I would back up my home directory, do a fresh install, then selectively restore stuff I need, but that's me
<asfjio> gnutron: when i comment all mirrors and then make apt-get update nothing happened
<quizme> hi, does anybody use ec2 here ?
<esenoy> I can't unload a module from the kernel... Console says: "ERROR: Module rt61 is in use"
<asfjio> Toznoshio: ok, where can i read about how can i upgrade the whole distro, because i don't know how? i will try to upgrade instead of fresh install.
<esenoy> but I placed the module in the blacklist!
<esenoy> I can't unload a module from the kernel... Console says: "ERROR: Module rt61 is in use" but I placed the module in the blacklist!
<gnutron> asfjio: you need to add a legitimate update mirror besides security. your using feisty right?
<thiebaude> asfjio:which version of ubuntu are you using?
<asfjio> gnutron: yes
<Toznoshio> asfjio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<kebomix> Free Programming e-books With Direct Links & Request ebooks Here : http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com/
<gnutron> asfjio: one sec, since its reached end  of life may not be easy
<asfjio> Toznoshio: so Gutsy is the last code name of ubuntu, right? i will try to upgrade.
<jtravnick> how do I get both ubuntu and windows to show the right time?
<Toznoshio> asfjio, no Gutsy immediately follows Fiesty
<skylarS> what is our dreamweaver equivalent?
<Toznoshio> asfjio, the most recent one is Intrepid Ibex
<zaky> gvfg
<Toznoshio> !intrepid | asfjio
<ubottu> asfjio: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<gnutron> asfjio: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<zaky> mnhugtygjik,o0i7t67bnjkki09u76dex
<gnutron> asfjio: insert that line
<zaky> ij78y65dzq2r68hvedszsevb;l
<quizme> i just installed ubuntu, what's the first thing i should do to get things to work properly ?
<zaky> ]b['/lkhblingybikolokngb
<asfjio> Toznoshio: so i need to pass through Gustsy to reach the recent
<Scix> is this the right channel for pxelinux questions?
<Toznoshio> asfjio, yes
<gnutron> asfjio: then apt-get update and see what happens, then apt-get upgrade
<Toznoshio> !gutsy | asfjio
<ubottu> asfjio: ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<jclbrt> what is HAL
<jclbrt> ?
<gnutron> jclbrt: hardware abstraction layer
<Scix> is there a way to boot a CD ISO from a PXELinux boot menu?
<jclbrt> oh
<jclbrt> ok
<jclbrt> i jst created a new fdi policy in /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<jclbrt> how do i restart hal
<esenoy> skylarS: try kompozer
<jclbrt> without rebooting my computer
<asfjio> Toznoshio, gnutron and ALL other thank you for the patient and the help. i will tell you if i succeed
<gnutron> asfjio: if the feisty upgrade works, then dist-upgrade to the next distro and so on.
<jclbrt> would sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart work?
<gnutron> jclbrt: it might, normally hal does its deeds on bootup
<jclbrt> ah ok
<jclbrt> brb then... i was hoping to not have to boot the machine
<jclbrt> it's a touchpad tweak i did
<gnutron> jclbrt: that could do it
<jclbrt> so maybe i need to reboot x too
<gnutron> jclbrt: i would
<J_HaMpSta> so!, im connecting remotely via VNC to my ubuntu server, but when i move/open windows within either the VNC srver or localy, they do not syncronize, im thinking because they are under different x windows, is this normal ? is my belief correct, please be kind enough to answer.
<devlogic> I'm getting 404s on multiple canonical feisty repos this morning.  Have I missed an outage or security announcement somewhere?
<gnutron> J_HaMpSta: thats probably a logical assumption
<daxroc> Hello
<jclbrt> yay it worked gnutron just by restarting x
<jtravnick> how do i get ubuntu and windows xp to show the correct time? if i fix it in one than the time is off in the other
<jclbrt> i didnt have to do a whole cold reboot
<gnutron> jclbrt: excellent
<jclbrt> just sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart then ctrl+alt+delete
<gnutron> devlogic: we just talked about feisty, its reached end of life, try this repo- deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<devlogic> thanks muchly; I must've just missed the convo.  Time to schedule an overnight maintenance for the upgrade, I guess :(
<gnutron> jclbrt: restarting x is common, re-booting is usually not required exeption- kernel updates
<daxroc> After upgrading to 8.10  my sound worked fine for a while , now it seems to have switched to pulse (why) all I get when pulse is selected is some low clicking noises, from alsa hda_intel the same , I have to switch to oss to get sound which works fine for the most part. But any audio thats produced by flash is routed too pulse, can this be changed ?
<gnutron> jclbrt: excuse the typo
<gnutron> daxroc: seems that 8.10 has produced alot of sound issues.
<tarelerulz> I reinstalled my system and the res every use the close source nvidia driver is 640 x 480.  What do I do
<daxroc> gnutron: I cant understand why it would work fine then during playback it switches to pulse, very weird
<miik> tarelerulz, maybe need edit xorg.conf and add hz for monitor
<hipitihop> is there a way to completely reconfigure/detect sound hardware and related configurations ?
<gnutron> tarelerulz: if i recall, there is a nvidia-settings command available in the terminal, try ubuntu search on that
<Toznoshio> hipitihop, asoundconf
<slayton> is it possible to generate a graphical or text representation of a folder and all its sub dirs?
<Ian_Corne> system->admin->Nvidia X settings
<hipitihop> Toznoshio: does that redetect evrything like a liveCD does (guessing it is HAL)
<daxroc> gnutron: man nvidia-settings
<Toznoshio> slayton, yes, run the find command with no arguments
<gnutron> slayton: the 'tree' command in a terminal will do it
<anouar> hi everybody
<fermio91> hi... how can i format an usb device?
<gnutron> hipitihop: system - preferences - sound is a good place to start from..
<anouar> how can i make the NTFS partitions mounted auto when Ubuntu starts ?
<slayton> Toznoshio, gnutron thanks
<gnutron> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gnutron> anouar: yes that can be done, install ntfs-3g i think
<hipitihop> gnutron: I have had no problem with sound on this machine since Ubuntu 6.x sometime during 8.04 it stopped. I tested recently with a 7.4 live cd and it was fine. have now upgraded to 8.10 and still no sound
<afancy> Hi, I met a problem on my Ubuntu. In any applications, such as konsole, sometimes, it cannot accept my keyboard input. it is just like dead. But a moment, it can accept the input again. What is the problem?
<gnutron> hipitihop: i lost count of how many people encountered problems with sound on 8.10
<anouar> i have installed ntfs-3, every thing work well, but every time when i start my laptop, i have to mount manualy
<hipitihop> gnutron: my problems started with 8.04
<afancy> Hi, I met a problem on my Ubuntu. In any applications, such as konsole, sometimes, it cannot accept my keyboard input. it is just like dead. But a moment, it can accept the input again. What is the problem?
<gnutron> hipitihop: choose the proper device first, then try alsa as output
<hipitihop> gnutron: in regards to "chose proper device" is that via asoundconf ?
<gnutron> afancy: type 'top' in  terminal, see if the machine is very busy with something possibly
<fermio91> anybody know how to format a pendrive?
<ty_> hello
<gnutron> afancy: 'q' to quit
<ty_> yes
<ty_> fermio91: use gparted and just format it to fat32
<gnutron> hipitihop: right click on your volume icon, choose preferences i think then a dropdown box may have options
<fermio91> thk, i try
<kane77> what tool should I use to batch find and replace text in files?
<scunizi> kane77, at terminal?
<gnutron> kane77: a streaming editor like 'sed'
<fermio91> ty_: and after i've installed it?
<scunizi> kane77, cat, grep, sed, awk
<afancy> gnutron: no, it is not busy
<kane77> scunizi, gnutron any chance for gui tool? :P
<gnutron> afancy: try restarting x-windows
<scunizi> afancy, is this with a new install or upgrade?
<afancy> scunizi: it is new install
<afancy> scunizi: it is Ubuntu 8.10, i installed yesterday
<Ximal> if i uninstall tor will it be safe to do so ?
<scunizi> afancy, restarting xwindows will not fix this.. most likely it has to do with your video card.. what kind of card do you have, nvidia, ati, intel...?
<hipitihop> gnutron: don't mean to be a pain, and I  understand you are probably tired of the same old same old.. how do I know what the right device is ?
<victormanuel> hola
<victormanuel> quien me ouede ayudar con servidor radius
<gnutron> hipitihop: in my experience i try everything until it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > victormanuel
<ubottu> victormanuel, please see my private message
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<TuxSympathiser> my laptop blew up after installing ubuntu!
<Ximal> ouch TuxSympathiser... what happened ?
<jiang> hello everyome...
<gnutron> hipitihop: which devices do you show?
<TuxSympathiser> ximal, it went nuclear
<Jack_Sparrow> TuxSympathiser Thw two can hardly be related..
<Aquahallic> installed 8.10 and it was running fine... now all of a sudden I can't resolve any DNS... can someone tell me where the command line network config is so I can set the ip,dns, and gateway manually through CLI
<hipitihop> gnutron: for example my first one is 'Intel ICH5 (Alsa mixer) but a second list show options like 'Master, PCM...'
<scunizi> afancy, ?? what kind of video card? do you know?
<Ximal> what kind of laptop ... how old ?
<TuxSympathiser> ximal just over a year old
<TuxSympathiser> ximal, could it be the killer ethernet bug reported the other month?
<Ximal> ethernet bug ?
<scunizi> that's been fixed
<TuxSympathiser> ximal, yeah with e1000e
<gnutron> hipitihop: use the intel, thats onboard sound chip, open controls and un-mute and set levels
<Ximal> the only way it would blow up is if u didn't disconnect the battery and then unplug it to keep the prcessor from o/h
<hipitihop> gnutron: second device 'Analog Devices AD1985 (OSS...)'
<TuxSympathiser> scunizi, but ubuntu was freezing only with ethernet connected and when I unplugged the ac from the laptop
<TuxSympathiser> scunzi, it didn't freeze though when connected by wireless??
<TuxSympathiser> scunzi, so could that be why, the killer e1000e bug?
<thief`> anyone know a good place to find ebooks on ubuntu?
<TuxSympathiser> and now my lappy is a hole in my desk :-(
<wjoyce> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<wjoyce> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > thief`
<ubottu> thief`, please see my private message
<scunizi> TuxSympathiser, if it was the "killer ethernet" bug your wired nic wouldn't work at all.
<gnutron> hipitihop: try both, i wish i could be more specific.
<TuxSympathiser> scunzi, well it doesn't now LOL
<wjoyce> my package manager returns this error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<jtravnick> how do I take UTC off in 8.4?
<wjoyce> what do i do
<wjoyce> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> wjoyce Try patience
<hipitihop> gnutron: what are options in the second list, like 'Master, Master Mono, PCM' should these be selected also ?
<TuxSympathiser> scunizi, did the e1000e bug kill the ethernet streight away or over a period of time due to usage?
<scunizi> thief`, http://www.scribd.com/
<wjoyce> i enabled the main server in Software Sources
<Jack_Sparrow> wjoyce did you then apt-get update?
<scunizi> TuxSympathiser, As I remember it dropped it like a stone
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi Please dont support his ot in here
<esenoy> how can I remove a rebel module from the kernel? Console says that it is in use, but i've blacklisted it...
<gnutron> hipitihop: yes, set those levels up high, especially master and pcm
<wjoyce> Jack_Sparrow: no i didn't, shall I run that in terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> wjoyce yes
<wjoyce> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get update
<TuxSympathiser> scunizi, so is it likely that the system lock ups are harmless to the hardware?
<hipitihop> gnutron: I don't mean in the levels, but in the speaker icon preferences
<wjoyce> ubuntu 8.10 is really impressive
<TuxSympathiser> scunizi they only seem to happen when I unplug/ plug in ac during or before I receive a lot of data such as downloading a file would cause a lock up
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, I haven't been on long enough to know if he's been abusing it.. I didn't see a problem asking about online ubuntu references like an ebook.  It was non specific and not a "what's the best, mostest etc"..
<MatBoy> is it not possible to make softraid on the 8.10 cd anymore ?
<scunizi> TuxSympathiser, could be.. I really don't know..
<gnutron> hipitihop: when you right click, choose open controls, check the controls, if that doesnt work, change device and try controls again.
<nelson_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi It was not for ubuntu ebooks...
<gnutron> hipitihop: it takes toying with but it'll work eventually.
<TuxSympathiser> scunizi, hmm ubuntu devs have a way ith breaking things that use to work perfectly in previous versions!
<Jack_Sparrow> TuxSympathiser please keep your comments to yourself
<nelson_> where are you from?
<wjoyce> Jack_Sparrow: terminal returned this "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, Here's the direct quote from above.. the one I answered "anyone know a good place to find ebooks on ubuntu?"  I read that as about ebooks for ubuntu
<TuxSympathiser> Jack_Sparrow, they're linux devs not MS devs
<TuxSympathiser> Jack_Sparrow, there is no plause in the EULA saying you are not about to bitch about ubuntu devs :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> TuxSympathiser this is the support room..  for ubuntu...
<hipitihop> gnutron: awesome you are a champion. One of the setting using the Intel device had option 'Exchange Front/Surrond' ticked.. turned it off and I have sound. Although I have loud buzzing/ringing
<iSchadow> would anyone like to help me with my synaptics touchpad on ibex? it works now but the scrolling area is too small and I often miss it
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<NuKKleZ> best dvd ripper?
<wjoyce> anyway what is this error all about?
<gnutron> hipitihop: try muting your mic or auxilary
<iSchadow> ubottu: sorry, read it through and
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iSchadow> dam enter button
<nelson_> hi
<iSchadow> ubottu: I already did the whole guide through to configure my touchpad, but I saw the "xinput"... does it do the same as gsynaptics? Would it be wise/unwise to install both at once?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iSchadow> oh..
<mobodo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/devel/yasm <-- says yasm 0.7.1 is in universe - is there something I need to do to have it listed in my available packages?  Right now I only see 0.7.0
<nelson_> who chat with me ?
<hipitihop> gnutron: yip that helps but not totally gone. as you say, have to play around. I now know enough to be dangerous. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > nelson_
<ubottu> nelson_, please see my private message
<gnutron> hipitihop: good luck, i know its frustrating
<Jack_Sparrow> mobodo the latest releases will not be in the repos
<scunizi> !ask | nelson_
<ubottu> nelson_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gnutron> the experts are awake, i'm out to lunch.
<mobodo> Jack_Sparrow:  why not?
<Ximal> is there any way to skin the panels at top and bottom ...  such as add text to it or something without making it into a wanda type frame ?
<NuKKleZ> any suggestions on what the best dvd ripper is?
<Jack_Sparrow> mobodo # If you want the latest release, then you need to compile it yourself or see if a deb for Ubuntu is available.  It will not show up in the repos..   Only critical bug fixes are applied to the current released versions
<jrib> NuKKleZ: I use dvdbackup, but see ubottu
<jrib> !dvd > NuKKleZ
<ubottu> NuKKleZ, please see my private message
<mobodo> Jack_Sparrow: ohh! alright then
<NuKKleZ> thx jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> mobodo there are exceptions
<tdrusk> Hey guys. In debian I had a package called something like python3-cli. Does ubuntu have this?
<slayton> tdrusk, when did it get included in the debian repos?
<tdrusk> lenny
<tdrusk> slayton: lenny
<slayton> tdrusk, its not in the hardy repos, but all packages in debian will automatically be ported to ubuntu
<gnutron> hipitihop: do try to use alsa not oss in sound / preferences
<iDevil> is it safe to run 3dsmax via ubuntu using wine?
<jrib> tdrusk: what does it do?  There are python 3 packages in intrepid's universe though
<jrib> iDevil: "safe"?
<iDevil> err letme rephrase.. will it run properly?
<jrib> !appdb | iDevil
<ubottu> iDevil: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<scunizi> iDevil, what is that package .. ?? there might be an ubuntu/linux alternative..
<iDevil> 3d studio max
<jrib> iDevil: yes, try blender
<tdrusk> jrib: it allows me to run a php program in the commandline. I am trying to make a package for a program and I really just need to know the minimal python package to use for my task
<iDevil> blender?
<iDevil> i'll check it out
<iDevil> thanks jrib
<jb-firefoxx> hi all
<tdrusk> jrib: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/php5-cli
<Speppa> salve
<slayton> tdrusk, if you want to know more try #ubuntu-motu
<jrib> tdrusk: did you mean php5-cli ?
<scunizi> iDevil, blender is in the repos for download.. but here's the link http://www.blender.org/
<Speppa> perchè se voglio masterizzare un mds/mdf, k3b mi dice "non sembra un file immagine  utilizzabile"?
<Speppa> ops soorry
<tdrusk> jrib: yes, sorry
<fivetwentysix> blender is very good
<jrib> tdrusk: sure, that's in ubuntu
<jrib> !info php5-cli | tdrusk
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6-2ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2427 kB, installed size 5324 kB
<tdrusk> jrib: thanks
<iDevil> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=343
<iDevil> garbage rating
<duvet> hi i want to install ubuntu from live cd with xfs filesystem but grub everytime
<duvet> how do i install lilo?
<jrib> iDevil: blender is nice (and free!) so if you don't mind learning how to use a new program, it's a good alternative
<jb-firefoxx> blender is great
<scunizi> iDevil, time to learn something new :)
<iDevil> *nods
<duvet> grub crash
<iDevil> is it available via apt-get ?
<jb-firefoxx> iDevil: yes
<jrib> iDevil: yep
<Toznoshio> iDevil, apt:blender in Firefox
<iDevil> yar i found it
<iDevil> awesome
<gnutron> duvet: GRUB may not like xfs, ext3 is preferred. I would avoid lilo. keep asking.
<iDevil> just curious.. sudo apt-cache search packname << correct format for searching?
<scunizi> Toznoshio, I never knew that you could do that in FF with Apt..
<gnutron> iDevil: correct
<duvet> why avoid lilo?
<iDevil> thanks
<jrib> iDevil: sudo isn't needed
<Speppa> How I can burn a mdf/mds image cd file on k3b?
<Toznoshio> scunizi, that's apturl at work there
<Ian_Corne> duvet: make a /boot partition as ext3 and use zfs for your /
<duvet> ok
<gnutron> duvet: ubuntu uses grub as deault, i havent used lilo since the redhat days.
<duvet> :)
<gnutron> duvet: default rather
<duvet> instead of lilo?
<scunizi> Speppa, I think you have to convert it to an iso
<gnutron> duvet:  correct
<duvet> ok thanks
<iSchadow> can anyone help me get my screen brightness buttons working on my laptop, in 8.10?
<gnutron> !grub > duvet
<ubottu> duvet, please see my private message
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu using grub by default makes it easier when you have kernel updates, they adapt the menu.list for you :)
<Speppa> scunizi, ok thanks
<gnutron> someone convince me upgrading from hardy to intrepid isnt premature!?
<rjune> depends on what you need.
<scunizi> gnutron, if you are having issues with hardy, sometimes intrepid can fix it.. it did with me..
<Ian_Corne> i'm using intrepid because i like to know that i'm using the latest versions of software
<gnutron> i've never had dist-upgrade problems since ubuntu's inception, but intrepid scares me and hardy works perfectly.
<Ian_Corne> i'll be using the alpha 4/5 of jaunty too
<scunizi> gnutron, if hardy works don't fix it..
<gnutron> Ian_Corne: thanks for the input.
<AdvoWork> i know with rsync and ssh you can do rsync ssh i and use a file for a ssh key, but what about without using ssh?
<gnutron> scunizi: thanks
<frostburn> i'm using intrepid because i know it's not the latest, but the most stable of the latest...
<frostburn> running on the bleeding edge hemorrhages...
<AdvoWork> ie if im doing: rsync -a -u "$FileName" $username@$host:$Backup_locationConfigLocal  but i need to pass the key from the ssh file
<leafw> any ideas why bluetooth applet may show the "Browse device" greyed out? I have the hardware switch on, bluetooth enabled in the BIOS, and enabled in the session and in the services. I even did sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart, to no avail
<leafw> bluetooth worked fine a few weeks ago.
<scunizi> gnutron, unless you really like living on the edge :)..  but if you actually use the machine for work or something important... stay where you're at.
<five_> can someone help me with setting up a wpa tkip peap connection
<gnutron> scunizi: the edge is good :)  multiple boxes means lots of tweaking though :)
<mikevankuik> can anyone help me with my script and getting it to run @boot time? :( pls?
<scunizi> gnutron, with lots of boxes you gotta have at least one for a test bed.. right?  ..( just trying to help you find an excuse to upgrade)
<tiyowan> gnutron: I came over to intrepid a week ago from winxp. Had to do some tweaking, but I'm *very* pleased with the results.
<gnutron> scunizi: thats precisely what i need, a little pushing, thanks
 * scunizi jumps up and down
<tiyowan> gnutron: Just upgrade over the weekend. :-)
<mikevankuik> I can run the script from its folder but ubuntu won't accept it in its startup file :S
<c9s> hi all, is there any recommended wave editor ?
<iSchadow> anyone know a temperature monitor app for linux?
<tiyowan> c9s...maybe audacity?
<gnutron> c9s: audacity i believe
<Ximal> would i need to reboot after uninstalling tor and it's subsidaries ?
<tiyowan> iSchadow: Yeah....either use Conky or there is a CPU temp. monitor applet available which you can put on your panel.\
<bastid_raZor> iSchadow; lm-sensors will be the program needed. then you could use something like conky or the sensor appelt for your toolbar
<jxander> if i copy some text from an application and then i close the application, i lose the copied text. why?
<jxander> under xfce
<matic_> why would my Hardy refuse to mount drives like flash, cd/dvd and ntfs partition?
<iSchadow> I just need something to monitor my cpu/gpu once in a while
<iSchadow> Im-sensors?
<rjune> lmsensors
<c9s> thanks :)
<rjune> that's an L, not an I
<bullgard4> In Gutsy Ubuntu provided a package 'linhdd'. Why does Ubuntu not provide it in Hardy any more?
<tiyowan> iSchadow: The cpu temp applet should do the trick. But I think Conky's much better if you've got some time to tweak around. It monitors *everything*. :-)
<heinrich> hddtemp
<kwtm> If I want to see who has been trying to connect to my computer (e.g. SSH into a certain port), which log file do I check under /var/logs?
<bullgard4> matic_: Because you played with Hardy and misconfigured it.
<tiyowan> iSchadow: Here's some of the stuff you can do with conky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conky
<iSchadow> tiyowan: will it also let me raise the tolerated temps?
<gnutron> Ximal: restarting x may be useful, a hard boot isn't likely needed.
<gnutron> kwtm: /var/log/auth.log
<Ximal> thanks gnutron .. i got 12 minutes left on an episode of friday night lights ... and then i'll be doing it..
<mikevankuik> anyone here who can help me with my non starting at boot script?:(
<tiyowan> iSchadow: I don't think so. Conky is a system monitor I believe. If you're running the dell inspiron 8000 series, you could use the i8kutils package to manage your CPU fans and temp.
<Ximal> btw restarting x is /etc/init.d/xorg restart ?
<matic_> bullgard4, you are right, what might I have tampered with?
<iSchadow> well most of my hardware is intel
<gnutron> Ximal: negative, if using gnome, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or ctrl+alt+backspace might work.
<bastid_raZor> tiyowan; iSchadow the actual package name is lm-sensors
<Ximal> i'm using basic ubuntu gui
<kwtm> gnutron: Thanks. I just checked, and I don't find any entries where I tried to SSH in from another computer. What network-related thing can I do to make sure something shows up in the log?
<bastid_raZor> Ximal; replace xorg with gdm and that will also make X restart
<iSchadow> bastid_raZor: can't find it with apt-get??
<tiyowan> Ok folks, here's an interesting problem. The other day someone had trouble booting from an intrepid install on a usb. An error kept coming, "Stale NFS lock". I've been searching for it but I can't find any info. Has anyone ever encountered this before?
<gnutron> Ximal: gksudo /etc/init.d/gdm from the gui or sudo from a terminal
<kwtm> gnutron: for example, could I say "telnet localhost:25" --would that then show up in /var/log/auth.log for sure, to make sure I'm looking at the right log?
<Ximal> thanks bastid_raZor..
<ikonia> tiyowan soundsl ike they made the image from a box that was running NFS
<ikonia> Ximal: no joy with tor so far,
<gnutron> kwtm: i would say yes
<Ximal> it's ok..
<jtaji> Kwitschibo: the syntax would be telnet localhost 25
<Ximal> i'm going to reinstall tor once i reboot x
<Ximal> and then i'm going to install tork first
<jtaji> kwtm: the syntax would be telnet localhost 25
<gnutron> kwtm: /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog are useful also
<bastid_raZor> iSchadow; http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lm-sensors&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<Ximal> as i haven't done this completely yet... i think it would be pertint to have people install tork as a primary function when installing tor
<bullgard4> matic_: Please check first the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'. Secondly, check the output of 'mount'. May be you will find some abnormal lines there and get an idea why.
<tiyowan> ikonia: I checked out NFS, from what I read on the man page, it's a network file share right? My question is, how would one go about fixing it? I mean is there a kernel option to ignore NFS shares or something? There's a cmd fileshareset, but I don't know. I'm just curious as to how one would fix something like this.
<kwtm> gnutron, jtaji: Wow, it did show up. (I did "ssh localhost -p 22".)  But none of my other attempts did.  Okay, that helps me debug.  Thanks.
<bastid_raZor> iSchadow; hardy-proposed repo's is where it is. if you're using hardy
<iSchadow> bastid_raZor: I'm using ibex and I have enabled all repos but I still can't find it there
<nauticalthinker> any of you use ie6 under wine?
<ikonia> nauticalthinker no
<ikonia> nauticalthinker: firefox works fine
<gnutron> kwtm: in a term use sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log to watch as the file is written in real time
<Ximal> why would u want internet explorer ?
<iSchadow> nauticalthinker: question, why IE?
<bastid_raZor> iSchadow; http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/lm-sensors
<iSchadow> lol at the "why"s
<nauticalthinker> lol...I need it for full access to OWA
<ataufik> dear all... what is the program should I use to as vpn client / dialer in Intrepid? currently vpnc package is already installed. The modem I use was Merlin U630 which not been detected by NM and therefore I have to connet using manual wvdial...
<nauticalthinker> It's working great, but there's a huge memory leak
<iSchadow> nauticalthinker: you can download an IE addon for firefox
<ikonia> nauticalthinker: so what do you want ubuntu do to about it ?
<nauticalthinker> just asking if any of you have seen this and discovered a workaround or fix
<scunizi> nauticalthinker, there's ie4linux out there.. but it's mostly for testing web pages etc.. it won't allow you to use sites that are explicitly designed for ie6+
<nauticalthinker> that is what I used ie4linux
<tiyowan> ikonia: I'm going afk, send me a pm if you can think of something or provide any links to resources. Thanks in advance.
<ikonia> tiyowan: links on what ?
<kwtm> gnutron: Good idea.  Thanks.  But now I need my wife's computer to see if a computer can connect from within my LAN, and if it can, then it's my router blocking the SSH attempt. <sigh> I hate debugging this DD-WRT router. :P
<kwtm> gnutron: will debug later.  THx for help.
<zetix> hello
<ikonia> tiyowan: are you having this problem - as you said it was someone else
<Toznoshio> nauticalthinker, use the user agent switcher FF addon
<gnutron> kwtm: i use dd-wrt its great
<scunizi> nauticalthinker, a lot of times the agent switcher in FF doesn't work because of the asp and directx that's involved with some sites.. I solved this by installing windows in virtualbox
<kwtm> gnutron: DD-WRT: lots of features, but user interface can be confusing. (Why is port forwarding under "gaming"!??)  Anyway, see ya!
<dalekleader> anyone familiar with vmware, I installed 6.5 on intrepid and now usb device cannot mount.  I get 'special device does not exit'
<mikevankuik> help?
<dalekleader> ?
<mikevankuik> I'm trying to get some :P but did not succeed yet :P
<ataufik> dear all... what is the program should I use to as vpn client / dialer in Intrepid? currently vpnc package is already installed. The modem I use is Merlin U630 which not been detected by NM and therefore I have to connet to internet using manual wvdial...
<ikonia> mikevankuik ask a question then
<Ximal> ok... that's funny
<Ximal> err sorry channel.. wrong window
<Faust-C> after upgrading to 8.10 my system upon reboot gives file system is read only
<Faust-C> then i have to manually make it r/w
<Faust-C> is this a known issue?
<mikevankuik> I did :P but no reaction :D but I've got this script that I want to run at boot time :) but it won't because of something wrong with the syntax it needs to be SLM or something
<Ximal> ikonia ... u there
<LjL> esenoy: does modprobe -r remove it?
<ikonia> yes
<Ximal> did u get thar one...err that...
<esenoy> LjL: no, it didn't wors
<esenoy> twork
<bravo> how to impress someone to use Ubuntu?
<bravo> ideas pls !
<bravo> :D
<esenoy> compiz
<LjL> !ot | bravo
<ubottu> bravo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dalekleader> bravo: the support community
<esenoy> LjL: how can I force a module to unload?
<dalekleader> anyone have anything for my usb mounting problem?
<esenoy> dalekleader: is vfat?
<mikevankuik> ikonia: ?
<LjL> esenoy: i don't know, modprobe -r usually manages to remove them for me.  does lsmod not give any clue why it's in use?
<mikevankuik> I did  but no reaction  but I've got this script that I want to run at boot time  but it won't because of something wrong with the syntax it needs to be SLM or something
<ataufik> how to make connction using Merlin U630 detected by NetworkManager?
<danub> how to dyou mount a DLT tape?
<danub> mount ? /dev/tape/tape0_d1 /mnt/point/
<esenoy> LjL: I've even blacklisted it with no results
<danub> what is the ? options supposed to be?
<ikonia> you don't mount a tape
<ikonia> danub: you don't mount a tape
<dalekleader> esenoy: no
<esenoy> LjL: I simply can't stop using it...
<scunizi> dalekleader, I've had issues lately with vmware and have switched to vbox.. both are good but it seems vbox is a tad easier and more fun for some reason.
<danub> dang it... how am i supposed to browse it then?
<LjL> esenoy: which modules is it anyway
<bravo> wat is difference between sudo apt-get and sudo aptitude ???
<esenoy> rt61 module
<Ximal> ok .. i am back
<LjL> !aptitude > bravo    (bravo, see the private message from ubottu)
<esenoy> LjL: rt61 module
<bravo> ?
<mikevankuik> bravo: aptitude is a gui :) apt-get not :P
<danub> how can i browse data on a tape then?
<Ximal> now i'm getting a connection refused error when trying to use synaptics ikonia ...
<ikonia> danub you don't browser it, it's an archive device, what's on it depends how it was written
<danub> tar is what they used to compress it and put it on the tape
<gnutron> bravo: they say aptitude deals with dependancies better than apt-get for starters
<esenoy> LjL: I compiled it from source, but works very bad
<dalekleader> scunizi: yes, I use vbox as well...but this always worked in the past and I have to remain compatible with the field
<LjL> esenoy: so not rt61pci?
<esenoy> LjL: now I can't unload it
<LjL> danub: then you use tar
<danub> i just wanna be able to zgrep it and see if the file i am looking for is on the tape without having to run tar
<scunizi> dalekleader, have you checked #vmware? at least I think that's the channel
<LjL> danub: for instance, tar f /dev/whateverthetapeiscalled
<danub> what is the f do?
<esenoy> LjL: and blacklist it don't seems to work
<mikevankuik> bravo: I use aptitude if I don't know the correct name of a package :) if I do I just use apt-get :)
<dalekleader> i haven't because vmware isn't running at this point and I can't even mount the drive
<rafting> I'm so tired of this. I do: lspci | grep -i vga ; ndis ; etc. I don't find ndiswrapper. It should come with booter right(I use an USB-booter)? The network I use with Vista is detected(I am dualbooting and don't have problems with Vista) but when I try to authenticate it doesnt happen, I am positive I give the correct code(the weird thing is it shows another code if i click show password, is that the encryption?). Do I always need ndiswrap
<danub> oh ok
<Ximal> umm ikonia ... or anyone else with tor uninstallation experience ... I went through synaptics to uninstall tor and i come up with this now when i try to use the add remove or the synaptic installer/pacman ..
<LjL> danub: lets you specify a file
<danub> yeah, thats not what i am looking for though :(
<LjL> danub: then you could, for instance, use the "t" flag (or "-list" option) to list the contents
<gnutron> mikevankuik: aptitude is gui?  ...nay, synaptic is though. i may be wrong.
<Ximal> and now i get this http://pastebin.ca/1281711
<LjL> danub: is it .tar, or tar.gz? because if it's just .tar, there's no reason to *z*grep it...
<bravo> upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 safe?? or i need to install fresh copy ??
<danub> LjL no idea, i cant mount a tape
<mikevankuik> gnutron: its not a x type gui :) but consider it a "dos like" gui thingy :)
<muppo> hello, i've been trying to setup my usb sound-card but i seem to be in need of some help, http://paste.ubuntu.com/83546/
<LjL> danub: then type "file /dev/tape", it will tell you what sort of stuff it is
<Shrini> I use "apt-cdrom add". but it says can not mount device
<LjL> danub: (note when i say "/dev/tape" i mean it as a shorthand to whatever the device is actually called)
<dalekleader> scunizi, esenoy: if I fdisk -l, I see the usb drive but mount comes back with special device
<gnutron> Ximal: thats a Tor proxy problem
<danub> cant open device for reading
<LjL> danub: might need sudo
<danub> cannot open for reading rather
<gnutron> mikevankuik: roger that then :)
<danub> nah im root on that system
<Ximal> well gnutron i can't seem to figure the issue out or how to undo tor long enough to install a tor handler such as tork
<scunizi> dalekleader, usb can be connected to the vm or ubuntu but not both.. so it sounds like it's connected to the vm..
<danub> its an old AIX system
<mikevankuik> gnutron: you've got any experiance with running scripts on boottime?
<esenoy> dalekleader: and sudo mount - don't work?
<dalekleader> scunizi, even w/o vmware running?
<esenoy> dalekleader: and sudo mount -a don't work?
<LjL> danub: it seems you probably need to initialize it or something, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502206
<dalekleader> esenoy, nope
<rafting> I'm so tired of this. I do: lspci | grep -i vga ; ndis ; etc. I don't find ndiswrapper. It should come with booter right(I use an USB-booter)? The network I use with Vista is detected(I am dualbooting and don't have problems with Vista) but when I try to authenticate it doesnt happen, I am positive I give the correct code(the weird thing is it shows another code if i click show password, is that the encryption?). Do I always need ndiswrap
<dalekleader> esenoy, not in fstab
<danub> ok, ill go search the AIX forums to see if i am missing something about tape devices
<gnutron> mikevankuik: ive been up all night, i don't dare advise on that, but its not to difficult.
<esenoy> dalekleader: I don't know, then...
<scunizi> dalekleader, vmware services are alway running in the background.. that's one of the differences with vbox.. if vmware has been setup to start on boot and load a vm.. it's quite possible that's what's grabbing the usb.. if you have a different machine you should be able to connect to the vmware server if you have the "shortcut link"
<mikevankuik> gnutron: :P gehehe ok :) you might want to hit the sack then ;) :P sleep does miracles I've been told ;)
<Hideme_> Any ideas why sound just stops working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<gnutron> Ximal: is your /etc/hosts file messed up per chance?
<esenoy> LjL: Can I remove the module manually? Where is the module located?
<ataufik> how to make connction using Merlin U630 detected by NetworkManager?
<scunizi> dalekleader, vmware can load the vm without displaying it graphically on your screen
<dalekleader> scunizi, ty, i am testing another usb to be sure..i have a server downstairs with vmware server 2.0 but have no more resources for a 3rd image :(
<rafting> I'm so tired of this. I do: lspci | grep -i vga ; ndis ; etc. I don't find ndiswrapper. It should come with booter right(I use an USB-booter)? The network I use with Vista is detected(I am dualbooting and don't have problems with Vista) but when I try to authenticate it doesnt happen, I am positive I give the correct code(the weird thing is it shows another code if i click show password, is that the encryption?). Do I always need ndiswrap
<scunizi> dalekleader, by resources you mean ram, or storage?
<LjL> esenoy: somewhere in /lib/modules, use "find /lib/modules | grep rt61"
<dalekleader> scunizi: ram
<esenoy> LjL: Ok... I located the module (rt61.ko), but before deleting it I need to know if there is some file that calls for it
<gnutron> esenoy: lsmod in a terminal lists, modules modprobe -r <module> removes it.
<rconan> hello, I have a wierd problem with my sound. When I run "speaker-test -Dsurround71 -c8 the sound for "Centre" comes of of the Side Right speaker, the sound for "Side Right" comes out of the Rear Right speaker and I don't hear the sound for "Rear Right" or "LFE"
<esenoy> LjL: Is anywhere a file that calls for modules?
<n8tuser> rafting what are you trying to find?
<LjL> esenoy, you said you compiled it yourself, no?
<scunizi> dalekleader, ah.. you don't have to load all the images at the same time.. unless of course they are different appliances that are used all the time..
<esenoy> gnutron: rmmod and modprobe didn't work...
<lut4rp> anyoe running Ubuntu on the just updated macbook/macbook pro ?
<esenoy> LjL: yes
<aphesz> is it possible to use 8.10's 2.6.27 kernel on 8.04? will there be complications?
<LjL> esenoy: then you can remove it safely
<rafting> n8tuser: im trying to get wireless running ubuntu 8.10
<LjL> aphesz: complications.
<esenoy> LjL: nice... I only have to delete file, isn't it?
<dalekleader> scunizi, I need them all, I am trying to test a system and this 5th image is giving me head ache, thanks for your time i am going to check #vmware
<Ximal> hey gnutron i am sending u a pm ... i'm having trouble keeping up with all the chatter in this channel
<scunizi> lut4rp, do you have a more specific question?  that one's kinda broad and leading
<n8tuser> rafting-> what type of wifi interface? usb dongle? what chip it uses?
<scunizi> dalekleader, np
<dalekleader> esenoy, thx for you time i am going to check #vmware if it exists
<aphesz> LjL: to apps ? drivers? everything?
<recon69> havin problems with my net connection, was scanning my IP address to see what ports where in use, several ports show as open with no service and the port numbers keep chaning every few seconds. This is happening even when I have not net apps running and a fire wall up. anyone know what the cause might be? the port numbers are all high like 44512
<esenoy> dalekleader: np... good luck!
<lut4rp> scunizi, i am confirming if it works fine without any serious problems. :)
<scunizi> lut4rp, that is a totally different question.. have  you tried booting to a live cd?
<muppo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83546/ anyone know what i've missed?
<n8tuser> recon69-> what is your ip address? and are you scanning your own ip address? which tool?
<jolter> Hello guys! I downloaded the ubuntu 8.10 iso file and buned it to a disc. Does not Ubuntu 8.10 contain an Graphical installation guid? because when I inserted the disc and booted up I only got into the non graphical mode
<noxo> Hello
<lut4rp> scunizi, ahha I am about to buy one :) and I am confirming if someone has already done it!
<noxo> I'll soon find out
<muppo> its for my usb sound card
<LjL> aphesz: mostly system mechanisms for doing core stuff such as (un)plugging and things like that. if you need that kernel, just install intrepid is a much safer option.
<scunizi> lut4rp, buy one?  you can get it for free.. www.ubuntu.com
<scunizi> lut4rp, just download the iso and burn it.
<n8tuser> jolter-> is it the livecd iso you downloaded for sure?
<aphesz> LjL: ah. thanks for the info. cheers :D
<lut4rp> scunizi, i'm totally confusing you.
<recon69> n8tuser: I scanning my own local ip 192.168.2.10 and using netscan from system->nettools
<lut4rp> scunizi, i am buying the new macbook.
<jolter> n8tuser: hmm I hope so :D I've gotta check it :)
<Hideme_> Any ideas why sound just stops working in Ubuntu 8.10 for no apparent reason?
<Ximal> gnutron:  < >----﻿(09:29:54 AM) gnutron: Ximal: is your /etc/hosts file messed up per chance? <--- i have no clue what this is
<scunizi> lut4rp, ah..
<recon69> ﻿Hideme_: pulseaudio
<Ximal> hey gnutron ; http://pastebin.ca/1281716
<n8tuser> recon69-> compare that result with a simple netstat -n  command
<gnutron> Ximal: paste your /etc/hosts file in pm if you like, it's just a guess as to why the repo's refer to you with your loopback address
<scunizi> Mac users out there! will ubuntu run on the newer macbook/pro ?? lut4rp wants to buy one but needs conformation..
<AdvoWork> can you rm all files from a directory except a certain file?
<jrib> AdvoWork: sure
<n8tuser> AdvoWork-> yes you can, you may want to man rm  to see the options
<gnutron> Ximal: your hosts file is just fine. must be something else
<AdvoWork> actually, i dont think ill be able todo that
<Toznoshio> scunizi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<iSchadow> I installed Im-sensors now but why can't I find it?
<jrib> AdvoWork: eh?
<AdvoWork> im still able to remove everything from a folder/ arent i? if i just specify the folder/ so it gets everything within folder/
<scunizi> lut4rp, ^__^  .. the post from Toznoshio has a link for y ou
<jrib> AdvoWork: if you just run 'rm -r folder', yes
<lut4rp> scunizi, yes, thanks. I found it.
<jrib> AdvoWork: what exactly do you want to do?
<AdvoWork> jrib, wont that remove the folder? i just want to remove the contents
<gnutron> Ximal: tor is for anonymous browsing, could it be the apt-get problem? it uses proxy servers iirc
<jrib> AdvoWork: I'm just responding to your last comment
<Ximal> iirc ?
<esenoy> LjL: I'm gonna try to delete module... THX (I think that my wifi will fall)
<rafting> Is it possible for Ubuntu 8.10 to wotk with a Vista-driver without doing anything? I'm going crazy here because I can't even eliminate the possibilities. 1. Do I have to download a driver for Ubuntu? 2. Can I use ndiswrapper for Vista-drivers? 3. Which encryption method should I normall use?
<recon69> n8tuser : "tcp        0      0 192.168.2.10:55507      192.168.2.10:55507      TIME_WAIT " greped the port number and got <-
<fivetwentysix> rafting: What kind of drivers?
<fivetwentysix> rafting: I can tell you that I have installed directx 9 on Wine.
<AdvoWork> jrib,  say ive got a folder  TEST in there ive got 100 files, i want to remove all the 100 files, but leave the folder in place
<jolter> n8tuser: ohh I think i've downloaded the wrong version... the one that i've downloaded was called ubuntu 8.10-alternate-i386.iso but It should be ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso right?
<gnutron> Ximal: if i recall correctly = iirc
<n8tuser> jolter-> yes
<scunizi> rafting, wpa or wpa2 for encryption but only after you get the wireless working.. as for the rest I'll leave that to someone else.
<jolter> n8tuser: what a newbie I am :D
<jrib> AdvoWork: rm -r TEST/*    but will miss . files.  What shell are you using?
<Ximal> proxy server via apt-get ? i'm unsure how to fix this issue
<iSchadow> how do I update GTK to the latest version
<sergiumihai> hi
<sergiumihai> ubuntu-ru totaly sucks
<AdvoWork> jrib, there should be any .files but if there are can you somehow do that?
<sergiumihai> ubuntu-ru team
<jrib> AdvoWork: only if you answer my question :)
<AdvoWork> bash
<n8tuser> recon69-> can you complete the thought on that last post? am not following you
<gnutron> Ximal: have you installed network stuff prior to  your apt-get errors
<Ximal> only tor
<Ximal> and then uninstalled and no good
<Ximal> i can browse the web but nothing else
<jrib> AdvoWork: well, this should work, but will give you errors you can ignore: rm -r TEST/{*,.*}
<n8tuser> rafting-> what type of wifi interface? usb dongle? what chip it uses? <-- you have not responded to this
<gnutron> Ximal: well, Tor may definetly disagree and not play nice with ubuntu repo's
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jolter> is there any reason to get the ubuntu 8.10 64bit version?
<Jack_Sparrow> jolter over 4 gigs of ram?
<jolter> Jack_Sparrow: not really :D
<AdvoWork> jrib, cheers will give it a go
<fivetwentysix> jolter: over 2gb of ram?
<gnutron> jolter: x86_64 can address more memory
<jolter> fivetwentysix: no 512mb ram
<sergiumihai> hey
<jolter> gnutron: ok so no 64bit for me
<jrib> AdvoWork: in zsh I just use *(D) to glob all files including dot files :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jolter 32 will be fine
<recon69> ﻿n8tuser: well netstat -n gave a huge list of things so i greped for the open port 'netstat -n | grep "55507"'
<sergiumihai> please remove ubuntu-ru from ubuntu support channels
<Hideme_> recon69  what about pulseaudio?
<sergiumihai> they kicked me and banned becouse i used the nikcname "pidgin" !
<jolter> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I have it atm .. works fine :)
<sergiumihai> they are russian idiots
<jrib> sergiumihai: #ubuntu-irc can help you
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > sergiumihai
<ubottu> sergiumihai, please see my private message
<iSchadow> why doesn't Im-sensors show up anywhere in my system?
<fivetwentysix> jolter, stick with 32-bit, 64-bit applications tend to use more memory since their long variables can hold much larger numbers which means taking up much more memory even if it's not being fully used
<n8tuser> recon69-> and what is the exact output?
<rafting> scunizi: after I got it working? so how o I get it working int he first place? the thing is I cant even figure iout what I need to fix so it is impossible to get somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> fivetwentysix good point that I had not considered
<jolter> fivetwentysix: yeah i will do so :)
<n8tuser> rafting-> what type of wifi interface? usb dongle? what chip it uses? <-- you have not responded to this
<scunizi> rafting, others have ask you questions about what kind of wireless device it is etc.. without response.. maybe they will come back.. I don't have answers for you..
<jolter> fivetwentysix: I would like to install ubuntu 8.10 on my mothers HP 6715s laptop but it does not work @ all :(
<fivetwentysix> Although Linux has come a way to supporting 64-bit through a long and bumpy road, I think 64-bit has much less complications
<recon69> Hideme_: well since i went to 8.04 and pluseaudio my sound cut out for a couple of seconds every hour or so and about one a week it stops totally saying my device is busy(have to kill pulse audio process and restart app to get sound again). check the ubuntu forums and you'll find more info
<gnutron> iSchadow: not Im  it's lm-sensors, and i think you need an applet to interface w/lm-sensors.
<fivetwentysix> That it did before..
<fivetwentysix> jolter why not?
<AdvoWork> jrib,  rm -r test/{*,.*} gives: rm: cannot remove `.' or `..'
<iSchadow> gnutron: I downloaded all depencies, it should work?
<jolter> fivetwentysix: I really dont know but i've been doing some readings about hp laptops and linux and that it's a bad combination but I dont know if that's true
<jrib> AdvoWork: yep, those are the errors you ignore...
<AdvoWork> ahh i see
<jolter> fivetwentysix: but the PcLinuxOS did work on that laptop though
<scunizi> rafting, n8tuser asked you a question.. he may have some answers.. and you are now ignoring him.. I don't get it..
<rdw200169> AdvoWork: it would be a nightmare if you *could* delete . and ..
<fivetwentysix> jolter: It sounds like it's a old laptop and ubuntu doesn't detect the display card or monitor.
<recon69> n8tuser: unfortunately the network problems i'm having stop me from logging into secure sites and posting to paste bin :( , been driving me crazy for months now
<jolter> fivetwentysix: but when I try to run the Ubuntu Live CD I get lots of error messages
<fivetwentysix> How old is the laptop?
<jolter> fivetwentysix: well it's and AMD 3800+
<Ximal> is there a way for me to download via http the tork tor and privoxy packages ?
<jrib> Ximal: apt-get
<fivetwentysix> that's 3 years ago
<fivetwentysix> yeah?
<Ximal> jrib: no
<rdw200169> Ximal: packages.ubuntu.com too, but that's a pain
<recon69> ﻿jolter: have you tested the CD to make sure there are no error on it?
<jrib> Ximal: yes... did you mean something different than what you asked?
<Toznoshio> Ximal, would torbutton-extension work fr you alternatively?
<n8tuser> recon69-> what other network problems you have?
<Ximal> no it did not Toznoshio
<jolter> recon69: yes because i've installed with it on other computers
<fivetwentysix> recon69, come on, who gets cd errors these days...
<AdvoWork> anyone know if rsync can delete files from a folder?
<scunizi> fivetwentysix, you'd be supprised..
<gnutron> fivetwentysix: burn a debian cd, worked for me when buntu would not
<jolter> fivetwentysix: but the last version i've tried was hardy
<nesakysiu> any1 knows good .cue splitter on ubuntu?
<fivetwentysix> jolter, 8.10 is much more polished and has much better hardware support
<n8tuser> recon69-> besides pastebin is not a secure site to paste..
<fivetwentysix> jolter, you should give it a try.
<jolter> fivetwentysix: yeah i'm going to burn 8.10 right now
<fivetwentysix> jolter, my same computer im using now use to have wireless conflicts, graphic card glitches, and tons of other issues
<Toznoshio> nesakysiu, cuetools ?
<jolter> fivetwentysix: ok
<fivetwentysix> jolter, I just switched back to Ubuntu from Vista and I think my hair isnt turning gray
<recon69> n8tuser: even so, I can not currently use it, I just hangs and does nothing, I'l try pasteinit
<jolter> fivetwentysix: haha :D
<ActionParsnip> vista is too bloated
<nesakysiu> Toznoshio where can i find it?
<reduz> help! ubuntu doesn't let me change my IP to static in the network config window.. it stays with the dhcp assigned IP, how do i change it? :(
<fivetwentysix> ActionParsnip, /agree, I wanted to pick up programming again
<Toznoshio> nesakysiu, apt-get install cuetools
<scunizi> reduz, click the unlock button before trying
<fivetwentysix> ActionParsnip, But Vista has too many libraries they force you to use and makes compiling shit in that environment such a mess
<ActionParsnip> reduz: try a different app or you can manually code it in /etc/network/interfaces
<AlexOnRuby> woo
<AlexOnRuby> lots of ppl
<jolter> fivetwentysix: well in about 10 minutes i'm gonna give that laptop another try
<reduz> scunizi, what unlock buttun? i don't see anything
<ActionParsnip> fivetwentysix: ive not coded under vista, ive made dos apps only :)
<reduz> ActionParsnip, but why a different app? it's supposed to be this one, i mean i go change the network to static IP and set everything fine, but the ip doesn't change when i close the window
<fivetwentysix> I installed Direct X with Wine lol
<scunizi> reduz, go to System>Admin>network  and change things there.. that's where the unlock button is.
<jolter> fivetwentysix: Ubuntu 8.10 works really well on my Toshiba Tecra computer :)
<AlexOnRuby> hello i am a vista user who begins to hate windows really bad. .. can i install ubuntu on one of my windows partition ?
<AlexOnRuby> :D
<ActionParsnip> reduz: ive never used apps like that, i just set it with the config file (im old school)
<jolter> fivetwentysix: even though the computer is old :)
<ActionParsnip> AlexOnRuby: you could use a VM
<reduz> scunizi, there's no such thing as System > Admin > Network
<reduz> scunizi, only network tools
<ActionParsnip> AlexOnRuby: or dual boot
<Toznoshio> AlexOnRuby, google wubi
<AlexOnRuby> ok
<AlexOnRuby> tx
<fivetwentysix> AlexOnRuby, Sure, but you need a partition plan because Linux doesn't run off NTFS devices.
<Hideme_> recon69  I killed it.... but how were you restarting it?
<scunizi> reduz, ah.. I'm on hardy. you must be on intrepid.. I don't know if it's in the repos but. sudo apt-get install nm-appellate.. or do it by hand like it was mentioned before.
<fivetwentysix> I personally don't see how people can bother dual booting..
<n8tuser> reduz-> it may not be in your menu, but you can   gksu  network-admin &
<fivetwentysix> Vista isn't that bad to make me want to dual boot with Linux...
<error404notfound> how can I check if my connections are being going throw a  transparent squid proxy?
<reduz> scunizi, E: Couldn't find package nm-appellat
<recon69> n8tuser: no, pastebinit wont work either :(
<scunizi> fivetwentysix, only if you're into games or have an absolute need for an app that only exists in win.
<reduz> scunizi, sounds too difficult to do by hand
<eth01>  netstat -tl
<fivetwentysix> I would never want to dual boot, it's absolutely annoying.
<urbands> applet
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: i game on all my linux machines
<badawi> error404notfound: stop squid
<Toznoshio> error404notfound, use a site called what is my ip address
<fivetwentysix> scunizi: Solved, just install directx with wine...
<dimebar> the only reason i dual boot is counterstrike
<reduz> scunizi, also why doesn't the ubuntu network settings window work? isn't it a serious bug?
<ActionParsnip> dimebar: CS runs great in wine
<error404notfound> Toznoshio: that will give me my live ip address, what if proxy is running on the gateway..
<scunizi> fivetwentysix, so you got directx to install.. doesn't mean the games will run
<poss> :)
<dimebar> ActionParsnip: it does but my usb headset doesnt :p
<n8tuser> recon69-> well, if you have such a complex networking, perhaps you are an advance user and should be able to resolve this yourself
<Toznoshio> error404notfound, AFAIK the site tells you about proxies too
<scunizi> reduz, I haven't messed with it in intrepid so I couldn't tell you ..
<fivetwentysix> scunizi, Isn't that all games depend on? Direct x?
<scunizi> fivetwentysix, no
<ActionParsnip> dimebar: i see, id get a new headset then and save the space hogged by windows
<bullgard4> In Gutsy Ubuntu provided a package 'linhdd'. Why does Ubuntu not provide it in Hardy any more?
<fivetwentysix> I got hardware accelartion enabled
<error404notfound> Toznoshio: can you tell me the url?
<fivetwentysix> for my graphics card
<fivetwentysix> I don't see why any game wouldn't work on my system.
<recon69> n8tuser: complex? is a basic install of 8.04 using a wireless router . not complex about it except that it only half works
<rjune> fivetwentysix, power.
<rjune> libraries
<scunizi> bullgard4, you have to ask the dev's about that.. maybe there's another package that's replaced it.
<rjune> old versions of myth II soulblighter probably won't work.
<daleklea1er> Q: I have 2 pc's (Xubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.10) i am trying to get synergy to work but each machine has a different version.  How do you get access to the same packages?
<fivetwentysix> Well anyways
<bullgard4> scunizi: I have to? oO
<Toznoshio> error404notfound, whatismyipaddress.com
<dimebar> ActionParsnip: when my current one dies i may do but i can tolerate 2 or 3 boots to windows a week
<n8tuser> recon69-> the way you have mumbled earlier, you made it sound so complex,
<fivetwentysix> All I play is DotA/War3, that works with my operating system.
<scunizi> fivetwentysix, good luck.. if it was that easy then winehq would have to rate different programs as to their functionality
<fivetwentysix> scunizi: Wine ratings are based on how apps work with wine libs ...
<bastid_raZor> daleklea1er; it is possible to enable the backports in 8.04 to get some of the 8.10 packages but that isn't always true.
<LjL> bullgard4: most likely just because debian dropped it
<fivetwentysix> scunizi: If you import Windows libs, it's like cheating.
<rpfaff> my 3d acceleration works on my laptop but runs very slow on my second monitor, whats wrong?
<scunizi> bullgard4, nobody here has an answer to why it's not in the repos for intrepid.. only the dev's can answer that question.
<outboard> how did i break this  , ubuntu boots up to a comand line  not the gnome gui
<bullgard4> LjL: Thank you.
<Toznoshio> error404notfound, http://whatismyipaddress.com/staticpages/index.php/advanced-proxy-test
<ltineo> hello all
<scunizi> fivetwentysix, ok.. give it a shot.. install something and report back your findings.
<booksbuggy> outboard, what kind of command line did you get?
<daleklea1er> bastid_raZor: would that mess up all packages?
<remoteCTR1> .
<outboard> command line login
<ltineo> i have a little wireless problem with a compaq presario 2500 and broadcom
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: http://www.pcbypaul.com/software/dl/linHDD-0.4.tar.bz2
<LjL> bullgard4: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-project%40lists.debian.org/msg14921.html
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if you want it, compile it, make a deb and install the deb
<booksbuggy> outboard, does it boot into the desktop after you enter the user name and password
<n8tuser> outboard-> log on and look in /var/log/  for X logs
<booksbuggy> outboard, not asking them just wondering if it went to the place
<outboard> <booksbuggy> nope
<booksbuggy> oh
<booksbuggy> strange
<rpfaff> my 3d acceleration works on my laptop but runs very slow on my second monitor, whats wrong?
<recon69> n8tuser: I could write a book and the number of different symptoms of networking trouble I having. but the setup is basic. two days ago i could cause a kernel panic using nmap on my router, now that stopped happening. get "connection interrupted" when logging into hotmail ect, nearly ready to go back to windows after 4 years
<ActionParsnip> dimebar: its your system. I'd just use a standard 3.5mm jack that plugs into the mic port on ANY souncard rather than some flashy (probably not supported) thing
<n8tuser> ltineo-> thats a common problem, broadcom 43xx chip, but some are able to make it work
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | ltineo
<ubottu> ltineo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Hideme_> recon69  ?
<habit> Hello. Help me please - how much place on hdd will take full repository of intrepid? Including universe.
<changeling> a lot?
<bastid_raZor> daleklea1er; it would attempt to upgrade what packages are in the backports. you could try to just upgrade a specific package without doing a full update
<obi_> can anyone point me in the direction of a good opensource PDF converter. or better still, tell me how to do it with the software that comes with ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> daleklea1er; you have the option of allowing it to update them or not to.
<ActionParsnip> habit: lots. my gues would be a few Tb's
<recon69> ﻿Hideme_: it'll restart itself, just restart the app you want sound from
<n8tuser> recon69-> umm, when you say a router, a router in front of your ubuntu or the ubuntu acting as router itself?  you have all these external devices causing your issues?
<Toznoshio> obi_, like pdfedit?
<outboard> i have Xorg logs
<ataufik> dear all... what is the program should I use to as vpn client / dialer in Intrepid? currently vpnc package is already installed. The modem I use is Merlin U630 which not been detected by NM and therefore I have to connet to internet using manual wvdial...
<obi_> toznoshio: i assume, yes
<daleklea1er> bastid_raZor, so if I enable the backport -> upgrade the 1 or 2 packages -> then disable I would be good?
<dimebar> ActionParsnip: my 'system' is fine; usb headset works fine with ALSA just not with wine
<Toznoshio> obi_, otherwise use the cups-pdf printer driver
<ltineo> n8tuser and ubotttu: I followed a guide to make b43xx to work and it did work altough i needed to add wicd to the equation, but now my wireless is disabled and i cannot get it enabled
<ActionParsnip> obi_: if you want to convert a file to pdf, you have a pdf printer installed by default, just print to it and one will be made
<bastid_raZor> daleklea1er; yes, you would be fine.
<Hideme_> wow.. that worked
<Hideme_> thanks
<habit> ActionParsnip, where can I check it?
<[c0re]> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables...
<ActionParsnip> dimebar: strange
<n8tuser> ltineo-> can you post in pastebin  the results of  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<outboard> i have Xorg logs
<daleklea1er> bastid_raZor, cool ty
<ActionParsnip> habit: i'd email to repo maintainers and ask, its gonna be a fairly colossol figure
<fivetwentysix> My network connection periodically spikes! I'm using a wireless connection, I have reason to believe it's the same cause that happens with Vista but was solved by using a third party app to disable periodic scan for wireless networks. Is there a way to disable this in Linux?
<habit> We want to mirror ubuntu intrepid repo on our ISP, but first we need to know how much it takes plase.
<bastid_raZor> daleklea1er; good luck :)
<Jack_Sparrow> habit about 6 dvd's worth
<obi_> actionparsnip: no from a pdf
<dimebar> ActionParsnip: the headphones work fine just not the microphone.  I tried everything to get it working but gave up
<bumm13> anyone here know what to do regarding an otherwise-functioning intrepid system but the keyboard and mouse refuse to work in X?
<ltineo>  n8tuser: where?
<habit> Jack_Sparrow, 6 dvd is ~25gb including universe?
<n8tuser> !pastebin | ltineo
<ubottu> ltineo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip> dimebar: fair point. Im sure you got better things to do than mess with a mic
<Jack_Sparrow> habit yes..
<ActionParsnip> habit: plus backports,
<recon69> n8tuser: it's a external G+ Mimo router, the problem is intermittent . and does not affect windows boxes , nearest bug report i found was bug #89160 but the solutions i tried did not help. tell me, should i get 3 pages of results from netstat -n ?
<habit> Thanks a lot.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ltineo> i will do so now one moment pls
<dimebar> ActionParsnip: if I didn't have a working xp installation with only steam and cs installed i'd have persevered (or bought a new headset) but solving a software problem with extra hardware seems silly
<AdvoWork> how can you unmount something when its giving this error: unmount error 16 = Device or resource busy  - its not busy or in use, so its stuck
<n8tuser> fivetwentysix-> umm i think by design, wifi has to listen to beacons being broadcast, you can not possibly have your transmitter constantly on or else you'd flood the airwave noh?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: lsof | grep <mount point name>
<Toznoshio> AdvoWork, use lsof to find out
<daleklea1er> AdvoWork, best to close the process in use
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: that will show files open on the mount
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: you can then ps -ef | grep <thing> and kill its PID if the app is still running
<n8tuser> recon69-> if the issue is you can not get wireless to work, lets resolve that, but dont get that confused with the results of netstat (services being active) .. two different issues
<AdvoWork> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() cifs file system /home/theshare :S
<recon69> ﻿Hideme_: it's only a temporary fix, you will likely have the same problem again. if it get to annoying look at removing pluseaudio and using the only sound system. I dont mind it that much and hope it will get fixed soon
<n8tuser> AdvoWork-> actually   fuser -km /dev/sdxxx
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: can you run: lsof | less
<n8tuser> AdvoWork-> but you dont want to kill the process using /  your root ..get it?
<roger__> is there anyone that can help with copying ubuntu to another partition
<Guest31409> When can I get the address of third party repositories
<outboard> i have Xorg logs , n8tuser , i guss your helping me now
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, i get the same error
<ActionParsnip> roger__: is the partition you are copyin your / ?
<ltineo> n8tuser and ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83564/
<scunizi> roger__, are you trying to move your /home?
<roger__> i need all of ubuntu to another drive
<n8tuser> outboard-> ill try, so go and look at that log to see what errors you have, and hopefully  get some hint on how to fix it
<roger__> this drive it's on is old old 13gb ata66
<roger__> and other drive is ata133 60gb
<ActionParsnip> roger__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75251
<LjL> roger__: and you're doing that by copying everything over to a SMB share...?
<n8tuser> ltineo-> which chip does your wifi have again?
<ActionParsnip> roger__: the speed increase will be nice too :)
<scunizi> roger__, use partimage to mirror the current partition and restore it to the other drive
<roger__> is there a deb for partimage
<LjL> !info partimage | roger__
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (intrepid), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<outboard> n8tuser : n00b question=> what is the command for the command line editor ?
<LjL> !packages > roger__    (roger__, see the private message from ubottu)
<AdvoWork> should fuser -km /dev/sdxxx be sdxxx or replace with something else?
<n8tuser> ltineo-> also try it without using encryption, ie set your AP to be open first then try the wpa once the on the clear works
<ltineo> bcm4306
<roger__> huh
<scunizi> roger__, www.sysresccd.org
<AdvoWork> n8tuser, what did you mena?
<ltineo> the problem is that wicd doesn't see any wireless interface nor does ifconfig
<scunizi> roger__, it's a live cd with partimage on it.
<n8tuser> outboard-> may I suggest a tutorial on learning how to use linux?  btw, vim, nano, joe, pine are editors you can use
<ltineo> i listed my wireless interfaces with lshw -C network and also with iwlist
<roger__> i don't have blank cd's
<recon69> n8tuser: my wireless works for some things. I just cant use certain sites, like gmail , hotmail, pastebin, a lot of forums ect. keep getting "connection interrupted" or a blank page. and it's intermittent , could work find for a week the stop. I been tring to figure this out for 6 months but every time i think i got a clue it turns out to be wrong.
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: replace sdxx with the partition name in /dev/ (e.g /dev/sda1)
<n8tuser> AdvoWork-> if unclear ,  man  fuser please to get an idea on how to  use this tool
<LjL> roger__: whatever you do, *don't* copy your installation over by making it go through a SMB share. if anything, tar it.
<deadkode> n8tuser: pine works as a text editor?
<roger__> i dunno what smb share is, but i'm not doing that
<fletch> *Serious Question* I mounted my Windows Hard Drive onto my Linux Drive using NFTS Driver, but I named it wrong and I'm trying to reverse the process but it's not working, any suggestions?
<scunizi> roger__, then you have a problem.. got a live cd? maybe you can apt-get partimage on the live cd and use it there.. I've never tried
<n8tuser> deadkode-> second thing i lost is my memory, what do you expect :P
<AdvoWork> tried it with sda1, 2, 3 nothing
<Guest31409> Can we install Gtalk on ubuntu?
<deadkode> Guest31409: you can use it with pidgin, which is an amazing im tool
<scunizi> Guest31409, pidgin works for gtalk.. also wengophone
<LjL> Guest31409: would that be GNU Talk, or Google Talk?
<ActionParsnip> roger__: you could mount both disks and use rsync: http://encodable.com/tech/blog/2006/10/30/Ubuntu_Linux_Hard_Drive_Upgrade
<scunizi> ActionParsnip, nice link
<ActionParsnip> LjL: would that work, looks massively cheeky
<error404notfound> how can I copy an entire directory tree except a certain directory?
<fletch> *Serious Question* I mounted my Windows Hard Drive onto my Linux Drive using NFTS Driver, but I named it wrong and I'm trying to reverse the process but it's not working, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: would that work, its sneaky as hell
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i'm completely not familiar with rsync. myself, i would probably tar it.
<roger__> ok after i copy this over i have to edit the fstab right to new drive
<LjL> ActionParsnip: unless of course the two drives are both connected to the same computer, in which case i'd see nothing wrong with "cp"
<scunizi> ActionParsnip, don't know.. the only thing it wouldn't get is the MBR and grub would have to be reinstalled.. also uuid references in fstab.. sounds like a headache
<AdvoWork> so how else can i remove it then as i cant get any details of how or by what its being used by :S
<Guest31409> deadkode: I am using it, but have issues of connection, when I start it. It does not show up my friends, i have to change the status for me to get connected .
<ActionParsnip> LjL: just makes one directory look like another with comparisons every now and again, first one would see an empty drive and copy the data over
<fletch> I mounted my Windows Hard Drive onto my Linux Drive using NFTS Driver, but I named it wrong and I'm trying to reverse the process but it's not working, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: true (tbh id go for a clean install)
<ActionParsnip> fletch: what did you name wrong?
<LjL> Guest31409: as far as i'm aware, Google Talk uses the Jabber protocol (or more properly the XMPP protocol), which is an open-source instant messenging protocol, so you can use any Jabber/XMPP compatible client
<matic_> fletch, did you backup the fstab
<fletch> ActionParsnip: I added a space so like /media/Windows Drive
<fletch> matic_: what do you mean?
<Guest31409> LjL: Any for suggestion ?
<scunizi> ActionParsnip, roger__ better to just make a partition for  /home .. copy it over  and do a fresh install without formatting /home
<ActionParsnip> fletch: ok then use: sudo umount /media/Windows\ Drive
<matic_> fletch, did you edit the file /etc/fstab?
<ne2k__> it seems as though the new drivers/ata/pata_it821x driver in hardy/intrepid (2.6.24-22) is completely broken. it also seems that the drivers/ide/pci/it821x driver that worked in feisty (2.6.15-29) is still in the mainstream kernel (2.6.27-8), but has been removed from hardy/intrepid one. this means I need to use an old kernel on my intrepid server. any reason for this?
<AdvoWork> also doing ls -all shows this weirdness: ?---------  ? ?        ?             ?                ? Backups
<fletch> matic_: no
<LjL> Guest31409: no, i wouldn't really know which to suggest, but "apt-cache search jabber client" and "apt-cache search xmpp client" shows quite a few
<ActionParsnip> fletch: then rename / delete the mount point. try to avoid spaces in names, it causes headaches
<fletch> ActionParsnip: did that, unmounted it, then wanted to rename or delete
<Guest31409> LjL: Thanks.
<rdw200169> Guest31409: Pidgin does XMPP
<fletch> ActionParsnip: thats what I'm having issues with
<rdw200169> Guest31409: and it works on Google Talk, i know this for a fact.
<ActionParsnip> fletch: then use: sudo mv /media/Windows\ Drive /media/<new name goes here buddy>
<fletch> ActionParsnip: kind of a linux new
<fletch> b
<ActionParsnip> fletch: you'll learn
<fletch> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<LjL> Guest31409: you could try "gossip" and "ayttm", since they're GNOME programs
<ActionParsnip> fletch: as I said, spaces arent really great in mount points
<fletch> ActionParsnip: I love you, that works lol thanks
<ActionParsnip> fletch: np man :D
<ActionParsnip> fletch: mv = move
<afallenhope|work> is there a way of making a LiveCD of my current ubuntu install?
<scunizi> fletch, spaces aren't good in most places.. directory names, mount points, file names... etc
<fletch> scunizi: yeah I learned the hard way lol
<ActionParsnip> fletch: you moved the folder to be named a different name in the same location, effectively renaming it
<fletch> ActionParsnip: so to remount?
<bullgard4> LjL: Thank you for your thorough explanation.
<ActionParsnip> fletch: if you mounted it before, press up cursor til you see the old mount command and edit it appropriately
<LjL> afallenhope|work: not very easily, i guess, but it should be possible
<LjL> !customlivecd > afallenhope|work    (afallenhope|work, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !cloning > afallenhope|work    (afallenhope|work, see the private message from ubottu)
<fletch> ActionParsnip: I did it visually with the NTFS driver, but it does not see the windows partition anymore
<roger__> this partimage doesn't have a gui, it runs in a terminal, did i install it wrong or something
<LjL> afallenhope|work: by combining those together, it should be doable. it'll take quite an amount of diskspace i suspect.
<rpfaff> my 3d acceleration works on my laptop but runs very slow on my second monitor, whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> fletch: what is the partition name in fdisk? /dev/sd?
<LjL> roger__: no, it simply *is* a terminal program.
<ActionParsnip> fletch: sudo fdisk -l will output the partitions. we just need its name
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: LjL provided a thorough answer to the question which I put here in the channel. --  Thank you.
<roger__> oh no
<ActionParsnip> fletch: or you can reuse the app you used before
<fletch> ActionParsnip: sda2
<Ximal> i've been having trouble with tor and the like .. and i am wandering if there is any way to uninstall tor or to ensure synaptic can get access to the web ? if not i am ok to reinstall if i have too.. i just want to get this done because tor is messing up my ability to receive updates
<scunizi> roger__, however it runs a type of menu system in the terminal.. so don't worry.. kinda like an old dos program
<ikonia> Ximal did you install tor through synaptic ?
<ActionParsnip> fletch: sudo mount /dev/sda2 -t ntfs-3g /media/<mountpoint goes here buddy>/ -o uid=1000
<LjL> Ximal: way to uninstall Tor? of course there is, like any program, you'd just "sudo apt-get remove tor"
<scunizi> roger__, to start it type partimage in terminal after install.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: as long as you are happy, sweet :D
<Ximal> yes ikonia ... and if i could find a way to download the entire repository i would just to be able to not have to deal with this issue..
<ikonia> Ximal: dpkg can be used to remove tor
<roger__> yeah i got it running now
<Ximal> i tried removing tor through synaptic Ljl and now I cannot even get a connection to the update manager let alone synaptic or the apt-get
<ActionParsnip> roger__: sweet :)
<ikonia> Ximal: I'm trying to work out why tor is not working for you, it looks like a config issue, but I can't see where
<fletch> ActionParsnip: copy that whole thing, even that stuff at the end there? lol
<LjL> Ximal: you don't need any connection to remove packages. "sudo apt-get remove tor" won't connect to anything.
<Ximal> well ikonia ... i'm trying to get synaptic to work and unfortunately uninstalling tor made things worse
<roger__> i got a ext3 on my other drive already with a swap, so i just make a image and restore it to that right
<ikonia> Ximal: I suggest you use dpkg to remove it and make sure your proxy settings for ubuntu (not firefox) are removed
<Ximal> is there a way to turn off the instance of tor that is running ? just in case that's the problem ?
<LjL> Ximal, do the commands "echo $http_proxy" and "echo $HTTP_PROXY" say anything?
<fletch> ActionParsnip: that didn't work
<ikonia> LjL: he's got a proxy setting for tor in his env, but as tor is not running it's causing an issue
<LjL> ikonia: he's probably got a proxy setting for Privoxy though, not Tor itself
<ActionParsnip> fletch: if its mounted then you dont need it, if you want it mounted auto at boot you will need to add something like that to /etc/fstab
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> LjL: correct
<Ximal> 127.0.0.1;9050
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | fletch
<ubottu> fletch: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | fletch
<ubottu> fletch: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Ximal> HTTP PROXY returned NO response but a clear file
<LjL> Ximal: so type "export http_proxy=" and "export HTTP_PROXY=", and APT will resume working (only in that specific terminal, though).
<rpfaff> when i enable visual effects it works fine on my laptop, but runs super super slow on my second monitor? help!
<Ximal> ahh...
<fletch> ActionParsnip: I'm using NTFS Configuration Tool, but it doesn't see that device anymore
<Ximal> i wish i had known that before lj;
<LjL> Ximal: you will probably fix the issue if you remove and purge the "privoxy" package
<ikonia> LjL: nice idea
<fletch> ActionParsnip: I'll figure it out, thanks for the help gtg
<rockstarmike> Hey there, I'm having a problem with a lot of my text kind of blacked out and garbled...anyone want to take a look at a screen shot and see if they've seen it before?
<Ximal> why is privoxy required to run tor though isn't it ?
<ikonia> Ximal: prixoy is your proxy
<powertool08> Does anyone know why alt+1 won't work to change to window one in my terminal
<rockstarmike> everything ends up looking like the screenshots I posted here
<rockstarmike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006513
<MattJ> Guest31409: For the record Gajim is a good client
<Ximal> oh wow ikonia .. privoxy was a bungled install
<Ximal> this whole time..
<scunizi> powertool08, ctrl+alt+f1
<Ximal> i mean majorly
<Ximal> i got synaptic to work for the moment... let u know the result shortly..
<powertool08> scunizi: not the virtual terminal, like a single console window within X
<scunizi> MattJ, you mean Gaim?  Gaim IS Pidgin
<scunizi> powertool08, alt+f2
<rockstarmike> :/
<AdvoWork> whats going on here? rm -r ZimraBackupDir/ rm: cannot lstat `ZimraBackupDir/': Not a directory rm  ZimraBackupDir rm: cannot remove `ZimraBackupDir': Is a directory  its not, but then it is? :S
<null_mind> on ubuntuforums.org, is the "Dell Ubuntu Support" forum only for owners of Dells with preinstalled ubuntu?
<powertool08> scunizi: that opens a run dialog, for example, I use irssi, I can change to windows 2, 3, etc with alt+2 or alt+3, but alt+1 doesn't change to window 1
<snsh> всем привет!
<MattJ> scunizi: I know what I'm talking about, I mean Gajim :)
<snsh> кто - нибудь говорит по-русски?
<MattJ> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rpfaff> when i enable visual effects it works fine on my laptop, but runs super super slow on my second monitor? help!
<derdon> rpfaff: disable them
<scunizi> powertool08, k.. I'm lost.. sorry.. I don't have the answer to that one.
<Ximal> hey ... is tor automatically ran at startup ?
<powertool08> scunizi: ok, thanks anyway
<semo> hi. my friend has a problem with her W-LAN. the AP she wants to connect dont accept the right password ubt is worked days before
<kubuc> hi, i have a question. Looking at my desktop it seams to run in less colors then i want. I have ATI HD2400 XT, apearently it runs on xserver-xorg-radeon, why isnt the xserver-xorg-radeonhd installe dper default? And how to alter color depth?
<rpfaff> derdon: not quite the solution im looking for
<rpfaff> when i enable visual effects it works fine on my laptop, but runs super super slow on my second monitor? help!
<kubuc> rpfaff, it depends if you can get the hardware acceleration running i gues
<derdon> rpfaff: the information have to be sent from your laptop to your monitor. that takes time
<Zzeiss> I'm having a problem compiling libdvdcss.  When I run .configure --prefix=/usr, I get "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check.  See `config.log' for more details."  Any ideas?
<revmoo> quick question, how do I completely disable window shade? There is an ubuntu bug where if my scroll wheel moves while going over a titlebar it rolls up the whole window. How do I disable this behavior?
<rockstarmike> Anyone seen anything like this?  A lot of text on my screen is blacked out and garbled constantly...screenshots are here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006513
<rpfaff> kubuc: it does work, on my laptop just fine. my second monitor is almost unresponsive its so slow
<allsystemsarego> revmoo, System-Prefs-Windows
<revmoo> allsystemsarego: tried that
<revmoo> allsystemsarego: that only affects double-click action
<Zzeiss> revmoo:  You must have button 3, 4, or 5 set to roll-uip.  Check system>prefs>windows for it.
<revmoo> there aren't any options related to that
<revmoo> only double click on titlebar
<revmoo> which I've already set
<ghumman> I am begner
<revmoo> however, accidentally rolling the wheel still causes windows to roll up
<rpfaff> derdon: its not like a lag, its like enabling visual effects on a computer w/ no 3d card. almost unresponsive
<ghumman> which tool will help to creat m3u
<allsystemsarego> ghumman, audacious
<LasBuntu> I run 2 windows computers and my ubuntu machine on a KVM, the ubuntu screen is 1/4 inch offset, but when I move the monitor settings around it changes the windows machines and vice-versa. Is there any way to move the ubuntu display? (lcd panel btw) thanks
<derdon> ghumman: moc
<kubuc> rpfaff, it could be many things, maybe randr is messing up, but as a start look if /var/log/Xorg.0.log reveals anything ...
<revmoo> quick question, how do I completely disable window shade? There is an ubuntu bug where if my scroll wheel moves while going over a titlebar it rolls up the whole window. How do I disable this behavior?
<rockstarmike> LasBuntu: that's weird, I don't have that problem with KVM...my problem with kvm is when i switch back my mouse freaks out for like 5 seconds
<d3co> a need install ltsp server! do you know ?? 3
<ghumman> my firefox hang what command to shutdown  i  may use
<revmoo> killall -9 firefox
<LasBuntu> i've tried different video cards and ubuntu is always offset from the 2 windows boxes no matter how I put the cards in
<ghumman> thnakyou
<rockstarmike> hrm, i just auto adjust when i boot the ubuntu box...and they both stay perfect
<sergiumihai> hi, it is possible to change screen resolution in ubuntu 8.10 by editing xorg.conf ?
<semo> are there any known bugs in the w-lan tool from ubuntu?
<LasBuntu> Rockstarmike: when "on boot" exactly?
<rockstarmike> when I hit the login screen
<LasBuntu> before x?
<rockstarmike> after x
<d3co> yes lstpserver!!
<LasBuntu> hrrm
 * LasBuntu tests that
<d3co> say ltsp server
<sergiumihai> how to detect the monitor in ubuntu
<sindar> !hint 14
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hint 14
<sergiumihai> how to change screen resolution.
<Captcha> Hey
<nesakysiu> i get an error trying to install beep media player E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player
<LasBuntu> nope, still 1/4 offset in windows then
<nesakysiu> whats wrong?
<bedo2991> rieccomi
<kubuc> sergiumihai, did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (as root user)?
<sergiumihai> ubuntu is not still for human being, it's almost but not yet
<rockstarmike> what type of KVM switch is it?
<LjL> nesakysiu: the fact that the package for Beep is called "bmpx", not "beep-media-player"
<sergiumihai> kubuc, nope.
<LasBuntu> rockstarmike: kinda old and slightly cheap, but has no problems with any other os/box
<LasBuntu> rockstarmike: i'm forced to think it's Ubuntu, since I can swap the cards directly and have the same issue
<quizme> hi, configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH  <--- what's should i do ?
<quizme> sorry
<sergiumihai> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg this did not change the resolution ..
<LjL> !build-essential > quizme    (quizme, see the private message from ubottu)
<quizme> i'm a newbie
<LjL> quizme: if you're a newbie, why are you compiling things manually?
<lesshaste> how do I get kghostview in intrepid? The upgrade seems to have killed it
<quizme> LjL: cuz i'm a hardcore newbie
<rockstarmike> sounds like it
<kubuc> quizme, installed build-essential ?
<derdon> lesshaste: wait till 9.04 :)
<lesshaste> derdon, I need it for kile
<LjL> quizme: don't come here to complain if you compile something and then install it in your root hierarchy and that results in various sorts of system breakage.
<lesshaste> is it still available?
<LjL> lesshaste: i'm afraid that, possibly due to being a kde 3 program, it's just not available
<rockstarmike> Anyone seen anything like this?  A lot of text on my screen is blacked out and garbled constantly...screenshots are here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006513
<sergiumihai> kubuc,the gutsy was perfect for me, there were displayconfig-gtk with that was possible to change resolution.
<sergiumihai> ..
<d3co> ltsp x 4
<lesshaste> LjL, ?! that's terrible
<sergiumihai> and hardy too
<tomdu29> français ????????
<LjL> lesshaste: if you can't find it on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ (and i can't), it means it's not there
<kubuc> sergiumihai, if you not choose autodetect screen, you get option to choose your resolution
<LjL> !fr | tomdu29
<ubottu> tomdu29: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sergiumihai> in 8.10 i can't find any tool with that it's possible to change the resoltuion..
<lesshaste> LjL, they must be meant to replace it with something.. kile needs it
<d3co> ok then ltsp with ubuntu? someone?
<LjL> lesshaste: kile doesn't *claim* to need it, though, since it's not a dependency
<rafting> wifi interface? i dont know. I have a realtek card. i have a router and a modem.
<sergiumihai> maybe i will go with another distro
<lesshaste> LjL, really?  hmm.. let me see if I can reconfigure kile to use something else
<LjL> lesshaste: what does it need it for?
<sergiumihai> ubuntu it's hard
<sergiumihai> is*
<LjL> lesshaste: you most likely can, it's just a PS file viewer
<LjL> lesshaste: if all else fails, you could always make a symlink from another PS viewer to /usr/bin/kghostview
<quizme> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<quizme> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<quizme> is only available from another source
<quizme> what does that mean ?
<LjL> quizme: that your /etc/apt/sources.list file is messed up
<LjL> quizme: pastebin it please
<d3co> sources.list man!!
<FFForever> Was the problem with the 8.10 mcp67 systems freezing at boot fixed? (i am still on 8.04)
<kubuc> quizme, build-essential is there alright, you are up 2 date, did fetch package list and updated?
<Izinucs> does imap store messages locally like pop3 does? just wondering the best way to setup gmail on evolution
<kubuc> quizme, talking about intrepid here
<quizme> http://pastie.org/335876
<quizme> 8.04
<quizme> http://pastie.org/335876  <--- that's my sources.list
<LjL> Izinucs, storning stuff locally or not is not something that depends on the protocol, but on what the client decides to do
<lesshaste> LjL, so what's a good alternative viewer?
<LjL> Izinucs: IMAP is certainly more suited to remote-only storage than POP3, though
<joaopinto> Izinucs, no, usually you use online imap, messages are kept on the server
<rockstarmike> :(
<ckebabo> how can i config apache2 for python's cgi? my config is http://rafb.net/p/5r20De33.html but, it's not work for me.
<Izinucs> LjL: joaopinto thanks!
<LjL> quizme: that looks right, try doing "sudo apt-get update" and then install build-essential again
<lesshaste> LjL, ggv is missing too!
<kubuc> quizme, http://pastie.org/335877
<LjL> lesshaste, "okular" is the standard KDE 4 PS viewer
<ghumman> best tool for watch online tv in ubuntu?
<quizme> ljl: ok
<lesshaste> LjL, ok.. who knew :)
<quizme> ljl: massive shit is happening
<d3co> ltsp x 45
<LjL> lesshaste: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/kile will show you three recommends (the green ones), those are probably packages that will work as replacements for kghostview
<rockstarmike> Anyone seen anything like this?  A lot of text on my screen is blacked out and garbled constantly...screenshots are here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006513
<LjL> quizme, language please
<lesshaste> LjL, thanks!
<quizme> ljl: i love you
<quizme> ljl: it's working
<quizme> apt-get is kind of on the awesome side
<quizme> ljl: the benevolent dictator
<kubuc> A question for a smart guy, if they live in here: Looking at my desktop it seams to run in less colors then i want. I have ATI HD2400 XT, apearently it runs on xserver-xorg-radeon, why isnt the xserver-xorg-radeonhd installed per default? And how to alter color depth?
<amikrop> Hello. I downloaded some Greek subtitles, but when I use them with VLC or view them with Gedit, they seem gibberish. Is it an encoding issue?
<amikrop> How could I fix it?
<amikrop> !encoding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoding
<amikrop> !subtitles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitles
<LjL> !fishing
<lesshaste> LjL, thanks :)
<amikrop> !subs
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subs
<amikrop> LjL: ok, sorry
<quizme> ljl: thanks, it's compiling
<Maveas> Hmm, I can't repatition my USB drive. At this moment it's partitioned in FAT32 and I want to make it ext3. I'm using gparted and got dosfstools
<roger_> copying ubuntu to another drive=epic fail
<Fitzz> if i have done some change to liveCD (on usb stick), like installed new softwares, will those changes be still on if i install ubuntu to hard disk?
<kubuc> roger_, use dd, man dd howto
<roger_> yeah i was just reading about that dd command and just was gonna ask about it
<roger_> partimage won't image it cuz it's mounted
<kubuc> roger_, and you cant save a mounted partition if / is being used
<LjL> amikrop: it's probably an encoding issue, i.e. the subtitles are encoded using the greek extension of ASCII instead of using UTF-8. you might try converting them with for example "recode", or you could change the variables listed in "locale" in a terminal - and then start VLC in that terminal - to the Greek encoding (i don't know what it's called, however)
<LjL> amikrop: you might try asking nicely in #ubuntu-gr, as well
<roger_> partimage=epic fail
<roger_> i only have partitions for ubunut / and swap
<amikrop> LjL: Opening with Gedit, Save As and choose an encoding is enough to recode?
<roger_> so / is always mounted
<rockstarmike> so no one has ever seen this problem?
<LjL> amikrop: only if you can get gedit to show it in proper greek in the first place
<kubuc> roger_, for that you need to boot and run your tool from another partition, like a cd or sub stick or something
<LjL> amikrop: (which might involve choosing an encoding when you *open* it)
<roger_> only thing i got is the ubuntu 8.10 cd
<amikrop> LjL: I couldn't, though I saved it as two Greek encodings
<roger_> can i do anything with it other than install
<kubuc> roger_, why not use kubuntu live cd or something?
<andreus> Hello. I have a question. I have laptop(debian lenny) with wireless internet connection and a desktop(ubuntu 8.10) without. Is it possible to patch desktop to connect to internet through a crossover cable between laptop and desktop? thank you in advance.
<roger_> i have kubuntu live cd, but i don't like kubuntu
<LjL> amikrop: Open, Character Encoding / Add or Remove, Greek ISO-8859-7, Add
<kubuc> roger_, any live cd will do
<roger_> what i do with live cd
<amikrop> LjL: I did so, but no success
<kubuc> roger_, read the manpages ... oh boy
<roger_> more reading, sheesh
<kubuc> roger_, the fault is not the tool but the user ...;)
<roger_> nah the os is, i'm never wrong :)
<recon61> ﻿roger_: put the cd in and boot to "live cd (without changing you hard drive)" option
<error404notfound> I have a domain name, and a live IP, how can I point that domain name to my live ip? Its only one ip, and the domain registrar needs a primary and a secondary dns for the domain, so even if I used an aurthoritative dns, it won't help...
<ikonia> error404notfound you need someone to host your dns
<andreus> anyone?
<recon61> ﻿roger_: then you can work without mounting "/" from your hdd
<ikonia> andreus: anyone what
<error404notfound> ikonia: and that costs? so I will have to pay for the dns separately?
<andreus> Hello. I have a question. I have laptop(debian lenny) with wireless internet connection and a desktop(ubuntu 8.10) without. Is it possible to patch desktop to connect to internet through a crossover cable between laptop and desktop? thank you in advance.
<ikonia> error404notfound look at hosting provifders
<adaykin> has anyone tried to install php6 on ubuntu?
<ikonia> andreus yes thats possible
<roger_> i boot up with this live cd then how i copy this ubuntu partition to the other one
<ikonia> andreus: nope it's not main stream stable
<FFForever> how can i keep my hardy kernel after upgrading?
<kubuc> andreus, yes
<roger_> is there something on it i can use
<ikonia> roger_: make the parttiions and copy the data, or use dd to copy the data at a block level
<ikonia> roger_: just a flat file copy will work
<recon61> ﻿roger_: which partition to which??
<ikonia> FFForever: you don't really
<kubuc> andreus, as long as the box youy connect to does routing and has a steady internet connection, why not?
<FFForever> ikonia, i have to =D
<ikonia> FFForever then you shouldn't upgrade
<ikonia> FFForever: the kernel versions are matched for ubuntu
<sdlwof> man, i must not be understanding egrep. egrep -o '[http]' prints out only http, not the whole url....
<error404notfound> ikonia: but they charge for hosting, I want to host it at my home, and free if possible.. :(
<ikonia> error404notfound nope
<FFForever> ikonia, due to bug #272247 i have to keep my hardy kernel XD, also i want the newer software (vlc) from ibex XD
<ikonia> error404notfound: you need multiple dns servers
<L0neWolf> Anybody have an idea why a flash orientated site works fine in CentOS but not Ubuntu?  It's the same flash version in both distros
<ikonia> FFForever you can't do both safley
<FFForever> =(
<ikonia> FFForever: the kernels are matched to the versions
<kubuc> andreus, for Gigabit adapters dont use X-over but straight cables
<jrib> sdlwof: -o only prints what your pattern matches...
<FFForever> ikonia, can i search ppa's for programs?
<genii> FFForever: Then add the ibex deb-src lines and compile the newer vlc
<ikonia> FFForever: if you want
<sdlwof> jrgp, wouldn't the [] match the whole url?
<sdlwof> jrib, i suppose not
<jrib> sdlwof: no, what do you think [] does?
<FFForever> ikonia, i cant compile vlc from source i get stuck at a dependency that just won't compile =(
<sdlwof> it works for IP addresses '[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+'
<roger_> ok this ubuntu is on sdc1 and i need to copy it to sda2
<andreus> kubuc, so what has to be done?
<ikonia> FFForever: don't recompile it then
<jrib> sdlwof: [0-9] matches any digit 0 through 9
<error404notfound> ikonia: any links? I am trying it on google but coming up empty handed with the string "Free DNS service"
<kiloblaster> hello everyone!!
<ikonia> error404notfound no, and I wouldn't trust free dns services
<kiloblaster> My Ubuntu cannot detect any wireless... can someone please help me out ??
<error404notfound> ikonia: and why would be that?
<kubuc> andreus, in short: setup static ipś on booth boxes that have a dif subnet, enable routing on th ebox connected to the internet, thats basically it apart from firewalling
<jrib> sdlwof: you want something like: 'http://[^"]*' (untested) probably.  Where " is the character that ends the url
<ikonia> error404notfound: check the terms and conditions of your home ISP too, a lot will disconnect you if you try to host websites on your home connection
<L0neWolf> ikonia, you wouldn't trust opendns ?
<ikonia> L0neWolf: nope
<L0neWolf> ikonia, how come?
<jrib> sdlwof: anyway, I have to go now
<ikonia> L0neWolf: don't trust free dns services
<error404notfound> L0neWolf: I have opendns, do they offer such a thing?
<L0neWolf> ikonia, I got that part but why?
<ikonia> L0neWolf: bit offtopic in here
<L0neWolf> true
<ikonia> L0neWolf: I've see how they are run
<adaykin> hey I'm having problems with rhythmbox working out of the box, it crashes every time I try and play a file
<L0neWolf> error404notfound, opendns provide a few services, best to look on their website for what you want
<rockstarmike> Anyone seen anything like this?  A lot of text on my screen is blacked out and garbled constantly...screenshots are here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006513
<genii> error404notfound: http://www.dnsserverlist.org/  has a list of dns IP
<kiloblaster> ANYONE please help me with the wireless in Ubuntu??
<error404notfound> L0neWolf: hmm, lemme check, I am already using them as forwarders and liking so far...
<L0neWolf> Anybody have an idea why a flash orientated site works fine in CentOS but not Ubuntu?  It's the same flash version in both distros
<matic_> adaykin, just use mplayer it plays quite a number of formats
<error404notfound> genii: thanks ..
<FFForever> ikonia, how can i search the ppa for only 8.04?
<pidgin> can anyone tell how to change screen resolution in ubuntu 8.10
<pidgin> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and screen resolution tool from preferancies
<DasEi> L0neWolf:32 or 64 bit ubuntu, hardy or ibex ?
<pidgin> is there any another way to change screen resolution ?
<genii> error404notfound:   If your dns is currently no-go their direct IP is:  69.64.156.57
<kubuc> L0neWolf, use the tool dig to check your setups
<boozary> hi all
<L0neWolf> DasEi, 32 bit ibex
<matic_> L0neWolf, is the site hosted in any of the two distros?
<roger_> the guy that mentioned dd command, is this right dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/dev/sda2
<error404notfound> genii: what was that no-go?
<adaykin> matic: for music files?
<boozary> how to i can change my hostname in terminal window ?
<L0neWolf> matic_, no it's a separate site altogether
<L0neWolf> kubuc, I'm not sure what you mean
<matic_> adaykin, yeah
<kubuc> roger_, yes, dd if=source of=destination
<sdlwof> jrib, tested. thanks
<recon61> ﻿pidgin: I normaly use System->Preferances->Screen Resolution
<roger_> ok i try that
<genii> error404notfound: EG: If you try to go to: http://www.dnsserverlist.org/    but it can't resolve the name to an IP. Then use the IP I provided
<d3co> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<roger_> fix coffee catch a nap while stuff copies
<Jacobbs> !lisp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisp
<kubuc> L0neWolf, install the tool called dig and use it to check all dns-ing
<matic_> L0neWolf, am asking whether the site is hosted in any of the two?
<Jacobbs> aww
<AngryElf> uhm, so I want to record whatever my browser is pumping out to mp3 -- is there an app that can do that?
<DasEi> L0neWolf:strange, works good out the box mostly;  (browser closed)   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree mozplugger ubuntu-restricted-extras
<roger_> after this is done all i do is edit the fstab on other partition and add in grub entry correct
<d3co> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<L0neWolf> matic_, I said no up there  ^^^ it's a separate site to both of them
<DasEi> !flash > L0neWolf
<ubottu> L0neWolf, please see my private message
<boozary> how to i can change my hostname in terminal window ? please help me
<kubuc> L0neWolf, and dyndns.org works well and its free for non-commercial
<ikonia> boozary: change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<adaykin> hey has anyone tried to install php6? I'm having problems with the sudo make install command
<ikonia> adaykin ask in ##php
<L0neWolf> kubuc, ahh I think you're mistaking me  :)  I was answering someone else about dns services, sorry
<genii> boozary: Also:  sudo hostname <newhostname>
<boozary> ok thanks ikonia
<kiloblaster> PLEASE GUYS! i need some help with the wireless in Ubuntu... right now i am forced to use Vizta :(:(
<boozary> thanks thanks :-)
<kubuc> L0neWolf, oh ok
<L0neWolf> DasEi, I'll give it a try.  thing is all other flash sites work but this one and it really confuses me when it works in CentOS but not Ubuntu
<DasEi> L0neWolf:url ?
<tiyowan> kiloblaster: What wireless card do you have, what version of ubuntu are you using, and what seems to be the problem?
<DasEi> L0neWolf:could you give the url of not working flash-site ?
<L0neWolf> DasEi, it's www.stickam.com chat to a few friends on there but only a few parts of it, let me find a more specific link on the site
<horstle> hi
<kiloblaster> tiyowan: i have ubuntu 8.10 with and Atheros... it cannot detect any wireless network
<recon61> kiloblaster: you could start by working through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting and the asking if you have a spicific problems, we can wave a magic wand to fix your network without some info
<dn5a-b> hi everybody. I just installed newest ubuntu desktop and something is wrong with it. It halts at the desktop start - orange screen shows and thats about it
<dn5a-b> any ideas how it can be fxed?
<kubuc> recon, can you ? ;)
<ikonia> dn5a-b got an ati card ?
<tiyowan> kiloblaster: Hold on, please.
<kiloblaster> tiyowan: Thanks in advance :D
<dn5a-b> ikonia: whats ati card? sry
<dn5a-b> ah no
<dn5a-b> :P
<DasEi> L0neWolf:tari-cam brodcasts well, gonna reboot to 32, brb
<rockstarmike> Anyone seen anything like this?  A lot of text on my screen is blacked out and garbled constantly...screenshots are here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006513
<ikonia> dn5a-b: just checking a common cause
<ikonia> dn5a-b: as in ati video card
<ikonia> dn5a-b: try booting into safe mode from the grub menu
<kai> Heya there, Everytime i try to do dd if=./boot1h of=/dev/rdisk0 bs-=512 count =1 i get an error saying" resource busy" any way to fix this? (Trying to reinstall mac bootloader)
<ikonia> dn5a-b: see what that gets you
<recon61> ﻿kiloblaster : also look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ikonia> kai: make sure the disk is not in use
<kubuc> kai, are they mounted?
<ikonia> kai: you can't write to a disk thats in use
<kai> ikonia, i am trying to install from disc
<dn5a-b> ikonia: aint that gonna get me to the console?
<tiyowan> kiloblaster: Could you provide me the model number of the atheros card? It'll help me search the forums.
<ikonia> dn5a-b: yup
<kai> and i dont know how to unmount, :(
<afallenhope|work> dn5a-b, yes and then you can typelspci | grep -i vga
<kai> i was trying unmount -f /dev/diskXsY and it says unmount not a command
<afallenhope|work> kai, umount MOUNTPOINT
<ikonia> kai: mount -u
<ikonia> umount sorry
<ikonia> not unount
<afallenhope|work> no worries ikonia I got your back :-p
<dn5a-b> afallenhope|work: im on livecd right now, ill reboot and then be bac
<kai> <3 I love you if this works
<kai> "unknown special file or file system /dev/diskXsY :(
<kiloblaster> tiyowan: ar5007eg
<ikonia> kai: thats not a mount point
<CURRICULUM> ANYONE there?
<ikonia> kai: I suggest you do it from a livecd
<ikonia> CURRICULUM: yes
<kai> I am doing this from a live CD, ikonia
<ikonia> CURRICULUM: you get a better response if you don't use capslock
<Buyydee> Hey, I have a sound problem: whenever a program that uses sound (be it a game, mediaplayer, flash-firefox-plugin...) is running, the sound is locked for all other programs, often stopping them. I use Hardy 64-bit.
<ikonia> kai: what is /dev/rdisk ?
<kubuc> kai, mount, and look how the mountpoints are called
<ikonia> kai: I've not seen that device before
<kai> kubuc, i am not fimilar with mac at all..can you explain that? and ikonia, I am following the guide previously posted
<kai> http://forum.insanelymac.com/lofiversion/index.php/%22http:/t97198.html
<FFForever> is there anyway to keep my touchpad/mouse from crashing?, every now and then (when using the slide/scroll bar on the right) then i loose scroll functions till i reboot =(
<ikonia> kai: what guide
<CURRICULUM> is someone into domestic violence
<tiyowan> kiloblaster: Thanks! :-) Just a moment.
<ikonia> CURRICULUM: please don't talk about that
<kai> visit link from insanelymac.com up in my last post
<ikonia> CURRICULUM: this is ubuntu support ONLY
<L0neWolf> DasEi, back yet?
<L0neWolf> lol  timed that well
<kiloblaster> tiyowan: thanks to you ;) lol sorry if i didnt post it before
<Buyydee> Hey, I have a sound problem: whenever a program that uses sound (be it a game, mediaplayer, flash-firefox-plugin...) is running, the sound is locked for all other programs, often stopping them. I use Hardy 64-bit.
<L0neWolf> DasE1, same as DasEi ?
<kai> Any thoughts, Kubuc ; Ikonia ?
<Grom> is http://ubuntuforums.org/ sharing vBulettin theme to other sites?
<DasE1> L0neWolf: yep
<ikonia> kai: which guide on that site ar eyou following
<ikonia> Grom ask in #ubuntuforums
<kubuc> kai, i thought you where on a ubuntu machine, not a mac
<Grom> can I download that theme from somewhere?
<ikonia> Grom ask in #ubuntuforums
<kubuc> kai, but it should be simular
<recon61> kiloblaster: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<genii> kubuc: Ubuntu runs on mac
<kubuc> genii, yes
<L0neWolf> DasE1, ah ok, www.stickam.com/n3k0w0lf I went 'live' to show how it looks.  this is what it shows up to me as www.r4wr.co.uk/uploads/broken.jpg
<tiyowan> kiloblaster: Ok, good news. :-) You  need to compile the drivers for your card and use those drivers. That should fix the problem. Here's the link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<genii> kubuc: That was a statement and not a question :)
<ikonia> kai: which guide on that site are you following
<kai> http://pastebin.com/m1c1dc367
<kubuc> genii, i run dif linux on mac also, but mac os handles alot different
<ikonia> kai: which guide on that site are you following
<kai> guide from here
<kai> http://forum.insanelymac.com/lofiversion/index.php/%22http:/t97198.html
<kiloblaster> THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH... now i shutdown Vista and try with ubuntu...thanks again :)
<kiloblaster> bye people!!!
<kiloblaster> FROM ITALY::::    UBUNTU RULEZ ::::::::
<tiyowan> kiloblaster: np, here's another link, btw.
<kubuc> genii, > tiger its more simular to linux, that is
<recon61> the support from http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/
<ikonia> kai the instructions you are typing are for if you are running on mac OS
<tiyowan> kiloblaster: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 <- There's a section on your card there as well.
<kiloblaster> tiyowan: Shot it :D
<loller> can somebody tell me how to enable the sound of vmware machine
<genii> kubuc: Yes.
<nutzer> come you from germany kiloblaster
<kiloblaster> tiyowan: if you ever pass by southern Italy, i owe you a beer ;)
<kai> ikonia, I am trying to boot to mac, grub is installed and i need it replaced because Ubuntu is no longer on my computer
<Aperculum> is there some app to create quick temporary ftp server?
<ikonia> kai I understand but I've just told you the instructions you are following are for if you are running from  mac
<edju> I've googled till I've gone nuts.  Kaffeine keeps reporting the dvd is encrypted, even though libdvdcss (and libdvdread) is installed.  Any pointers, solutions?
<kai> Ikonia, Okay, so how do i do this from a live CD?
<ikonia> kai do you have the boot loader you want to use ?
<tiyowan> kiloblaster: np. :-) I've got a friend in Torino btw. Beautiful country, Italy. Best of luck with your wireless, mate.
<kai> Ikonia, I was hoping to just insstall the standard mac bootloader
<kubuc> Aperculum, vsftpd ?
<ikonia> kai then do that then
<L0neWolf> DasE1, as I say it's just this one thing and it bugs me so much since it works in Windows but also CentOS with the same flash plugin.
<ikonia> kai: boot form your mac CD and use the repair options
<kai> Ikonia I'm trying to :P that's why I am here, It's not working well... Where are the repair options? :S
<Aperculum> kubuc, quick temporary, like, run it, share few files, and close it
<Aperculum> no need to be on default ftp port either
<ikonia> kai if you boot from your mac CD it starts the install phase and there should be a repair menu, people in ##apple or ##mac should know better than me
<kubuc> Aperculum, just aptitude install it, where you are done aptitude purge it
<kai> Okay, thanks again!
 * myselfpt is away (bounce)
<ra21vi> i have installed a new development server on Ubuntu server edition, and created some users, I want some chatting sort of program, so users can chat in a common room or privately .... is there some package for it,
<ikonia> !away > myselfpt
<ubottu> myselfpt, please see my private message
<ian__> anyone else having partial upgrades issues...failing on openoffice
<ikonia> ra21vi talkd or setup a small irc server
<ra21vi> when nothing seems feasible, i will have to install IRC server on it, so users can login and chat
<DasE1> L0neWolf: did you try to d/l  adobe flashplyer-plugin ? they got a deb for hardy..
<myselfpt> ikonia ?!?!?!
<kubuc> ra21vi, you mean irc?
<myselfpt> ubottu ?!
<ikonia> myselfpt: read the message from ubottu
<L0neWolf> DasE1, I tried using the hardy repo it's the same version  :/
<myselfpt> ikonia ive got none
<ra21vi> ikonia: well i should now be reading docs after you pointed talkd, but does talkd allow common room like we are here chatting..
<ikonia> myselfpt: it's a private message
<ikonia> !away >myselfpt
<ra21vi> kubuc: i am searching for now, and maybe I will install irc
<ubottu> myselfpt, please see my private message
<myselfpt> ikonia again, ive got none
<ckebabo> how can i config apache2 for python's cgi? my config is http://rafb.net/p/5r20De33.html but, it's not work for me.
<ikonia> !away | myselfpt
<ubottu> myselfpt: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<myselfpt> ok ok
<ikonia> ra21vi talk is one on one yes
<myselfpt> got it
<myselfpt> sorry
<myselfpt> gonna fix it
<FloodBot1> myselfpt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> thanks
<kubuc> ra21vi, a bit of work to setup, but i use exactly this for that: http://www.phpbots.org/
<ian__> anyone else having partial upgrades issues...failing on openoffice
<ra21vi> kubuc: ok
<L0neWolf> DasE1, I just worked out what you mean, I'll grab the .deb from Adobe's site and see if it makes a difference
<kubuc> ra21vi, bonus: nothing is installed on the clients
<kubuc> ra21vi, works through there webbrowser
<evans2088> has anyone been having trouble with the latest flash player other than me?
<quizme> apt-get install emacs?
<quizme> is that how to install emacs ?
<kubuc> quizme, use aptitude now a days
<kai> ikonia, kubuc, I was booted from ##mac
<tiyowan> evans2088: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<quizme> kubuc: aptitude install emacs ?
<roger_> i repartioned a drive, in terminal i typed blkid and it still shows old id's, how i make it to current
<derdon> quizme: no, definetely not! with this command you install vim!
<evans2088> 8.10
<ikonia> kai: why ?
<kai> I told them i was installing mac on PC
<kubuc> quizme, basically yes, depends on what frills you all want: aptitude search emacs ...
<quizme> derdon: is vim bad ?
<ikonia> kai: ahhh and you'll be removed from here too if you talk about that
<kai> =[
<ikonia> kai: there is illegal, I thought you where runningo n  mac
<derdon> quizme: yes, and emacs too! only cat is the right editor
<kai> =[ darnit, i didn't knoww...sory
<tiyowan> evans2088: Same here. No problems, though. Which site are you trying to use?
<powertool08> ikonia: hackintoshes are illegal?!?!
<quizme> derdon: ok, i consider you to be a space alien now
<kubuc> emy favorite nano
<citronbleu-v_> hello, i have firefox which crash often
<ikonia> powertool08: yes
<quizme> derdon: what is cat ?
<evans2088> tiyowan: i've been having trouble with any streaming video that runs on flash, youtube in particular
<derdon> quizme: the best editor
<citronbleu-v_> it's normal ?
<tiyowan> ikonia: He's trying to install the mac OS on PC?
<powertool08> ikonia: hmm, any reason other than not buying mac's hardware in addition to software?
<ikonia> tiyowan: yes
<quizme> aptitude is cool.  it turned my terminal into a gui !
<ikonia> powertool08: the license only allows it on apple hardware
<powertool08> ikonia: ahh, guess that would do it
<quizme> derdon: apt-get install cat ?
<trancefat> is emacs very difficult to use?
<balau> evans2088, what kind of trouble? the browser hangs when you close the page?
<quizme> trancefat: i like emacs
<tiyowan> evans2088: Hold on, I'm checking.
<kubuc> quizme, cat is already installed (bas-packages)
<trancefat> quizme: i ve been using eclipse all along
<kubuc> quizme, man cat
<trancefat> quizme: just wondering hows it to work on emcs
<quizme> trancefat: eclipse is advanced alien technology
<quizme> trancefat: it's going to feel like you're in the stone age compared to eclipse.
<balau> citronbleu-v_, does it crash at particular times?
 * kubuc mumbles eclipse has nice php plugins too
<evans2088> balau:no, the browser freezes b4 the video loads
<webas> hi..i cant find a notebook if its supported by ubuntu/kubuntu.. ?
<trancefat> quizme: is emacs good for intermediate as3/php programmer
<balau> citronbleu-v_, for example, always with the same sites?
<quizme> kubuc: how do i run cat as an editor ?
<citronbleu-v_> no
<hc> So i have my laptop and normal pc, identically configured. However,, there is a problem with the laptop. Whenever i watch a video, there'll be a few seconds of pauze every few minutes, where the audio plays, but the video freezes along with the desktop.
<citronbleu-v_> i have a error message
<kubuc> quizme, i did not state you can ....
<quizme> trancefat: for as3 you don't want to use the adobe IDEs ?
<tiyowan> evans2088: Checked out youtube. Everything works fine, here.
<quizme> kubuc: holy hell, you are a space alien.
<trancefat> quizme: obviously not
<evans2088> tiyowan: what version of flash do you have?
<kubuc> quizme, no, i explained that it was already installed
<quizme> trancefat: you're going to compile the SDK ?
<trancefat> quizme: i ve been using flash develop which is really cool
<citronbleu-v_> which say : firefox is already run
<kubuc> quizme, someone else told that
<trancefat> quizme: of course thts on win
<hc> !enter | citronbleu-v_
<ubottu> citronbleu-v_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<quizme> trancefat: oh yeah...
<trancefat> quizme: is emacs only for advanced users?
<tiyowan> evans2088: Flash v10.
<quizme> trancefat: emacs is for old people like Donald Knuth
<powertool08> webas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<quizme> trancefat: it's easy to use when u get used to it
<recon61> ﻿hc: suggest you check that you have the video card hardware drivers installed on the laptop, and install the gstream-10-ugly codex , try turn compiz off if on.
<tiyowan> evans2088: Using it on firefox v3.0
<trancefat> quizme: what do u use it for
<Shrini> My usb is not mounting automatically. why
<quizme> trancefat: it will make your left pinky hurt.
<kubuc> trancefat, you maybe want to delve into mc and mcedit too, i use that for quick and dirty projects, or the php plugin for eclipse if you need more
<hc> recon61, let me check on that package. Compiz makes no difference.
<powertool08> webas: also, if everything works when you run a live cd its supported and you only need to look into things which don't autoconfigure
<quizme> trancefat: i use it for editing files on the server side.  are you going to be using a gui ?
<dimebar> trancefat: if you search for emacs tutorials they'll soon give you an idea of if its for you
<evans2088> tiyowan: yea, firefox v3.0, but i dont think i have flash v10
<webas> powertool08 i dont have notebook yet..im just thinking which to choose from many.. so it can be supported fully
<AlexOnRuby> hey ^^ i am on ubuntu, and i'm very happy
<tiyowan> evans2088: Did you install flash using sudo apt-get nonfreeflash?
<AlexOnRuby> i now realize vista really sucks !
<hc> recon61, the drivers for my graphics card are also installed, as is that package. Note that i have it with every video application, including if i stream it of my other pc that has no probs.
<trancefat> quizme: ok thanks
<quizme> trancefat: i use OS X, and program in Ruby, so i use Textmate.  i just use emacs for servers side edits when i have to.  i prefer it over emacs.
<trancefat> dimebar: ok
<hc> recon61, and even with vlc i have it. So its not a codec problem.
<Shrini> ﻿AlexOnRuby: yes. ubuntu rocks
<quizme> trancefat: i mean i prefer emacs over vi
<tiyowan> evans2088: Type about:plugins in a firefox window. Do you see the flash plugin in there?
<quizme> trancefat: good luck.
<Tw|sT> All OS's suck until you tweak them.  I've not yet found an OS that I installed and used it as packaged.
<trancefat> quizme: i ve never used vi either
<trancefat> quizme: it s scary
<kubuc> quizme, trancefat i us enano on servers
<AlexOnRuby> but i have a problem :) how do i install a program on ubuntu without an exe? :)
<kubuc> s/enano/nano
<AlexOnRuby> i got only a db2 archive
<dimebar> trancefat: vim comes with a inbuilt tutorial called vimtutor
<Shrini> ﻿AlexOnRuby: use synaptic package manager
<quizme> trancefat: if you get really good at emacs, you can do serious stuff and be really productive.  but you hae to be kinda hardcore to get to that level.
<trancefat> dimebar: ok
<hc> Tw|sT, linux is a box with bricks. You build anything you want from it and use it then. Would you be proud to show you have  a box with bricks or would you be proud to show you build a castle from it?
<Veinor> Is there a way to configure whether gedit's file picker shows dotfiles by default?
<Xero> AlexOnRuby: you have a few choices, go to Applications: Add/Remove, there's a big selection there
<Shrini> ﻿AlexOnRuby: what program you need?
<balau> Shrini, about your usb, does it mount when you do lsusb inside a terminal?
<quizme> trancefat: good night i'm out. good luck!
<AlexOnRuby> last fm
<AlexOnRuby> http://www.last.fm/download from here
<biophile> I keep getting an error when I try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<genii> hc: I like that metaphor
<Tw|sT> but, most ppl judge Vista on its installation state, rather than tweaking it to work the way they want it to.  Ubuntu/Kubuntu are really no different.  I love them both, but I tweak the hell out of em before I use them
<tiyowan> biophile: What error do you get?
<DasE1> L0neWolf: interesting...
<Xero> AlexOnRuby: you could also use Synaptic or go to www.getdeb.net, they supply .DEBs which are like the Ubuntu version of .exe
<hc> genii, thank you.
<Shrini> balau: it shouws on lsusb, but not mounting automatically
<trancefat> dimebar: is vim installed by default on ubuntu 8.10
<biophile> tiyowan: dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<kubuc> biophile, what you try to do?
<Veinor> ah, found it
<nibbler> Tw|sT: total bs :D
<dimebar> Veinor: right click -> filter -> show hidden
<L0neWolf> DasE1, you see it as I do or how it should?
<Xero> AlexOnRuby: the Last.fm player is in Add/Remove =]
<evans2088> tiyowan: i have flash v9.0
<trancefat> kubuc: is nano for advanced users onle=y?
<Tw|sT> nibbler:  how so?
<hc> Xero, .deb is not equal to a .exe, but more as an installer.
<Veinor> but on a related note, whenever I open ~ in the file picker, it takes like 10 seconds
<kubuc> trancefat, nano = simple
<AlexOnRuby> xero : really ? :] thats cool
<balau> Shrini, what I have on my ubuntu is that a flash drive does not mount automatically, but when I do lsusb it mounts by itself.
<Veinor> to populate the list, anyway
<gibranlp> hey guys, anyone knows hot to add the global addressbook in evolution?
<dimebar> trancefat: yes but its a minimal install; do 'sudo aptitude install vim-gnome'
<kubuc> trancefat, no frills
<trancefat> kubuc: does it have code complete/highlighting for php, as3
<tiyowan> Tw|st: Well...Vista is almost 50 mil. lines of code. *nix is 10.5. But I think this discussion is better off in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DasE1> L0neWolf: I had a few sites with probs, now went to synaptic searching for flash and choosin about 13 additional packets (swf n stuff), now the work !
<trancefat> dimebar: ok
<Shrini> balau: for me, t is not working
<kubuc> trancefat, for that i use mcedit = also simple to use
<trancefat> kubuc: is that for linux
<kubuc> trancefat, part of mc
<recon61> ﻿hc: cant think of anything obvious then other that to check system processes to see if anything is spiking usage on your system
<biophile> kubuc: I tried to configure dpkg because it wasn't working during software update
<kubuc> trancefat, part of ubuntu/kubuntu and many other
<tiyowan> evans2088: You need to remove the flash plugin, visit another site that uses flash, it'll prompt you to install the plugin automatically. Should fix the problem.
<Jo_> could somebody help me configure evolution for Gmail(IMAP) ?
<trancefat> kubuc: ok... thanks for th info
<Veinor> yeah, the gnome file picker is S-L-O-W
<kubuc> Biolunar, just do aptitude reinstall dpkg [period]
<hc> recon61, unfortunately, also done that. No high CPU usage, in fact it even drops then (remote terminal with top to check it). Also disabled screen saver and other options like automatic backlight dimming. No luck.
<evans2088> tiyowan: i feel bad asking this, but i cant figure out how to remove it, i've been trying to for a little while now i can only disable it for some reason
<kubuc> trancefat, yw
<NicEXE> I just installed blender from add/remove. the problem is that i get version 2.48a and the latest is 2.48a . how do i get the latest version?
<Shrini> jo_: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<CelticLord> le peuple :)
<dimebar> Jo_: http://weakish.int.eu.org/tutorial/configure-evolution-for-gmail.xhtml
<jedi06> does ubuntu not support certain graphics cards?
<balau> evans2088, apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree does not work?
<tiyowan> evans2088: That's a good question, actually. Hmmm...did you install flash from the medibuntu repo?
<hc> jedi06, please elaborate. Why do you think this?
<Veinor> hmm, KDE seems to work better
<biophile> tiyowan: dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<Xero> NicEXE: the lastest version is available here http://www.getdeb.net/app/Blender
<Jo_> thanks a million, i'll try!
<tiyowan> biophile: Hang on.
<kubuc> jedi06, it supports almost all, but does not have ahrdware accelaration for all cards
<Shrini> ﻿ jedi06: it supports most of cards
<jedi06> dell is telling me that with the ubuntu version of studio 15 it won't run smoothly with 5800 core 2 and faster ram and upgrade cards
<kubuc> jedi06, HW accel is still ... a bit a mess
<evans2088> tiyowan:actually no, to be honest im not sure where it came from, i had never had a problem before but then suddenly it was "updating" to v9.0 and now nothing works
<jedi06> I'm online chatting with this guy now
<recon61> ﻿hc: some sort of paging / hdd issue maybe?
<NicEXE> Xero: installing blender from a deb file is risky
<tiyowan> evans2088: What balau said. sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree from the terminal. Then reinstall it again. Then open up firefox, and go to a flash site. Then you'll get the you need a plugin blah to view this site.
<jedi06> what about the processor and ram? would it make any difference if you had a 5750 core 2 or an 5800 core 2
<hc> recon61, don't have a swap area, 3gb of rams which is used just over 10% (302meg), a 7200rpm HD in it, 1Gb network to stream ... doubt it
<jedi06> only difference is the FSB and ram speed
<hc> recon61, it's really annoying :(
<tiyowan> evans2088: Do you know whether you have the medibuntu repos enabled?
<kubuc> jedi06, if you have the bucks any fast cpu has huge beneifits on a desktop, but on a small server it doesnt really mather that much
<Xero> NicEXE: as far as i'm aware that's how the versions in the repos work, though... if you don't want to install from a DEB blender.org has linux tarballs
<Izinucs> jedi06: souldn't
<Izinucs> jedi06: what graphics card?
<jedi06> that's what he is telling me right now
<joaopinto> NicEXE, it's risky depending on the source you have used, the same applies to compiling from the source ;)
<allsystemsarego> how do I check what is being installed along with ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Xero> joaopinto, thanks for clearing that up
<joaopinto> allsystemsarego, apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Izinucs> jedi06: there use to be quirks with 800 mHZ ram.  not sure if that's been ironed out or not.. I'm running it on my desktop 800/ddr2
<Xero> NicEXE, getdeb.net is a very reliable source, there should be no problems downloading from them
<tiyowan> biophile: Can you run apt-get? Or do you get errors with that as well?
<kubuc> jedi06, if you know how to config any linux will happely run with low resources so
<biophile> tiyowan: no
<tiyowan> biophile: What you need to do is to run fsck (filesystem checker utility) off a livecd.
<allsystemsarego> joaopinto, thanks
<biophile> tiyowan: bother. thanks
<Izinucs> kubuc: I don't think he has issues with low resources. I think he on a chat with Dell trying to order a machine with ubuntu preinstalled
<nnull> if im trying to get tv out to work via s-video on legacy drivers does using the s-video little dangle cable converter to s-video work better then just plugging straight into s-video?
<jedi06> well what about wireless n
<kubuc> Izinucs, ah ic
<tiyowan> evans2088: Any luck with your flash problem?
<jedi06> 256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450     $75 dollar upgrade
<kubuc> Izinucs, i have ordered just a dell opitplex 755 with intel on board and 4G & E8500 it rocks with ubuntu
<d3co> where I find ubuntu-alternatives cd ???
<kubuc> Izinucs, skip the crappy ATI cards
<jedi06> it has hardy installed on the dell studio 15
<nnull> im using legacy drivers only way i could get the computer to recognise there was a tv was to unplug the monitor and let it use the tv as primary.. but the max resolution is 640x480 @ 60 hertz and wont go any higher in screen resolution
<Drk_Guy> !alternate d3co
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternate d3co
<d3co> where can  I find ubuntu-alternatives cd ???
<Drk_Guy> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<joaopinto> d3co, www.ubuntu.com
<kubuc> jedi06, yes, you simply can installed intrepid on it, did that myself
<evans2088> tiyowan: the package installer just said there is a later version already installed, and its flash v9 is still there
<jedi06> Izinucs ^^
<d3co> where can  I find ubuntu alternative cd ??? for my ltsp server
<dn5a-b> Hi everyone (once again), I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and the desktop doesnt start. The orange screen shows and then nothing happens. When i try to boot it live, the black screen shows with a 'clock' cursor and it halts once again. Please help
<Drk_Guy> X isuues
<jedi06> kubuc but is it compatible with the  256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450  and 800mhz fsb and ram
<Drk_Guy> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Izinucs> jedi06: see kubuc 's comment above.. I don't know much about the studio 15..
<kubuc> jedi06, not really (yet)
<d3co> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jedi06> ok kubuc what about the card?
<kubuc> jedi06, i am just trying to get thta card running xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd is not ready for that card yet
<jimmy__> ddc gateway
<Drk_Guy> ATi Sucks for Linux
<dn5a-b> anyone?
<Izinucs> jedi06: I have a vostro 14 with a nvidia card.. it works great even though the windows install keep crashing.. the ubuntu side keeps going.
<kubuc> jedi06, that goes for HD 2400 XT as well
<kubuc> jedi06, stick to the intel from dell and you wont regret it
<kubuc> jedi06, the onboard intel cards work out of the box
<jedi06> of course I'm getting the intel. but the graphics card sucks it has the the intgrated intel
<d3co> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kubuc> jedi06, and tell DELL that they sould sell ubuntu PCs in Holand too! ;)
<Photoguy> How can I make a Logitech webcam work on Ubuntu?
<hc> so i've got this laptop of mine, runs perfect. However, when i watch a video, it randomly stutters for a few seconds every few minutes, which is plainly annoying. I've disabled screensaver, automatic powersaving options, backlight dimming, cpu speed adjustments, codecs are fine, no hogging on CPU or memory. Please advice (sorry for the long story)
<simplenewb> What is a good podcast downloader for linux to replace itunes? I've tried several in the past and they all were plagued with corrupt file that would have to later be re-downloaded. Any suggestions?
<dennda> songbird?
<Drk_Guy> !podcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast
<DasE1> hc:try to copy it to hd first
<Xero> hc: please elaborate, do you mean flash video on sites like youtube or video you have saved to your hd?
<jedi06> Kubuc what about the wireless N?
<hc> Xero, .avi video's on my HD.
<Izinucs> simplenewb: the built in Rhythmbox works fine for that adn will sync to portable devices.
<hc> DasE1, it is on my HD.
<DasE1> saw it, hc, using vlc ?
<kubuc> jedi06, reagrding ATI cards please look at this: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<jimmy__> Xero, most flash videos will auto save to your tmp folder
<hc> Xero, DasE1, note --> using VLC.
<kubuc> jedi06, works out of the box with most cards
<DasE1> hc : basic system facts ?
<kubuc> jedi06, WPA2 can be tricky so
<Xero> hc: have you tried any alternate media players, such as MPlayer or Totem?
<roger_> ok i copied ubuntu partition to another drive, but i check for uuid to fix the fstab and the terminal shows same id as the drive it's on now, how i fix that
<kubuc> jedi06, but WPA1 works
<Photoguy> How can I make a Logitech webcam work on Ubuntu?
<simplenewb> lzinucs: Ok I'll give it another go last time I tried it things didn't go well but thanks.
<hc> Xero, yes, same result. Streamed video of a working pc also stutters. (using vlc via tunneled SSH).
<pavi> hi all
<DasE1> roger_: sudo blkid shows uuids of your partis
<jedi06> well i going to put xp and vista on it so
<hc> DasE1, amd, 1.8Ghz X2, 3Gb ram, 7200rpm 120Gb HD, Nvidia Geforce 7000M 256Meg Gfx card .
<jedi06> Ok what graphics card do you suggest with ubuntu?
<pavi> I deleted my /var/apt/cache directory .. how do I fix it?
<roger_> DasE1 that's where i got the id's from, they showing the same and they shouldn't be
<jedi06> cheapeast one?
<Veinor> is there any way to speed up the GTK file picker? it's incredibly slow for me
<DasE1> hc: drivers for grfics card installed ?
<odeland> hello, I'm kind of a newbie and I'm wondering if it's possible to have both libstdc++.so.5 and .6 on the same box?
<hc> DasE1, yes. Wow plays fine with them, decent fps on it (around 30).
<jedi06> cheapest one for a laptop?
<Photoguy> !WEBCAM
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<evans2088> anyone know how to remove the flash plugin from firefox, i need to reinstall it but i cant seem to remove it
<Izinucs> jedi06: mine uses the nvidia 6xxx series and works fine
<jedi06> Izinucs how much?
<Izinucs> jedi06: it's been over a year since I got it so I don't remember
<Xero> evans2088: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/uninstall.html
<cuci> Hi folks! I have 2 wire net-connections, what program should I be using so that the net settings get automagally changed?
<recon61> hc: do you get the issue with all movie files and dvds ?
<DasE1> hc: no certain idea then, tried looking in /var/log/syslog after opening a vd ? tried proper vid ? (some avis amongst other formats can be bad)
<evil-bob> i'm kinda looking for a torrent site with unbuntu cause my connection sucks an fire fox never resumes a download
<hc> recon61, no exceptions.
<cuci> something if not neta then netb
<evans2088> xero: thanx
<avis> has anyone see a bug effect with ATI drivers in intrepid where while playing a video, if totem is moved, there remains a snapshot of the video screen where the window once was -- doesn't show the desktop.  any way to fix this ?
<Ienorand> Hia, seems like Symantec is complaining about a pdf-file attack from the ubuntu.com website, anyone know anything about this? I have recently updated Sym. and every time i reload the ubuntu.com page Sym. says something like "an intrusion attack was averted"...
<Xero> evil-bob: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<MrCollins> !cp directory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp directory
<hc> DasE1, tried the same (exact same vid, no copies what so ever) on a different pc from a USB stick. It runs fine on that pc. That same vid with the same stick runs bugged on my laptop. copy speed is good, around 20meg/s, on both pc and laptop. recon61
<kubuc> avis, yes
<powertool08> MrCollins: cp -hR or something to copy a directory recursively, check with cp --help
<jedi06> I will be paying 869 for a ubuntu dell studio 15.  1920x1200 screen is only reason I'm considiring it.
<Photoguy> How can I make a Logitech webcam work on Ubuntu?
<allsystemsarego> evil-bob: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<sken> lol
<mircmac> Anybody care to take a stab at a intel3954 issue?
<sken> hello guys
<avis> kubuc:  do you know of a fix for that kubuc ?
<MrCollins> quick one: how do I do cp of a dir to another location?  I am passing this command:  cp /$DIRECTORY$ /home/user/$NEWDIRECTORY$
<dn5a-b> Last call. i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and the desktop doesnt start. Orange screen shows and thats about it. When i boot it live, the black screen shows with a 'waiting' cursor and it halts once again. Moreover Ubuntu 7.* live boots and works well. ANyone knows whats going on or how to fix the problem? Thank you
<sken> did you know what i realised now?
<kubuc> avis, for the opensource drivers for most R600 and up cards the driver is not ready for Xvideo, the prop drivers form SATI sucks
<MrCollins> powertool08, so it would be cp -hR /dir /home/user/dir  ??
<hc> powertool08, MrCollins, cp -R, dont think there's need for the h in there.
<newmansan> hey guys. I just installed the compiz fuzion packages, now how do I enable it?
<MrCollins> hc what is the h function?
<Izinucs> jedi06: you better do some reading about the studio 15 and ubuntu http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dell+studio+15+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=dell+studio+15+u
<jedi06> But it has a crappy intel ingrated graphics. and fsb is only 667. is only doubts i had
<kubuc> avis, you only way is through standard X with opensource drivers but the video chokes a bit sometimes
<powertool08> MrCollins: yes, and like hc, probably don't need the h, i just remembered using it at one point but forget what its for
<Ximal> is there anything out there besides tor that i can use ?
<avis> thank you kubuc
<kubuc> avis, reagrding ATI cards please look at this: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<MrCollins> thank you powertool08  and hc
<hc> MrCollins, just checked, it makes it follow command line symbolic links, and has to be a capital H. No need for it, don't use it.
<aleks_> всем привет
<MrCollins> hc, thank you.
<Ximal> that would include anonymization ?
<kubuc> avis, it can come soon so (i hope)
<powertool08> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aleks_> у кого  есть man  на русском для bash?
<sken> many setting of ubuntu are stolen from vista and mac os x lol
<LjL> aleks_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<MrCollins> hc would 'mv' be like the 'Cut' when I right click on  a file?
<sken> it's ridiculous
<hc> DasE1, recon61, any thoughts?
<ardchoille> !ru | aleks_
<ubottu> aleks_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hc> MrCollins, correct.
<MrCollins> hc, how do I learn more about the command line?
<hc> !cli | MrCollins
<ardchoille> !terminal | MrCollins
<ubottu> MrCollins: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<recon61> hc: have you tried recording a movie using web cam and see if the problem is there as well. also w32codex might help
<DasE1> hc: take a look /var/log/syslog
<MrCollins> hc thank you ardchoille thank you
<nnull> when i try to load nvidia-settings it says x driver isnt in use, but in hardware drivers its in use, yet cant open nvidia-settings, tells me to run nvidia-xconfig, inturn removes nvidia-settings lol
<hc> DasE1, done that, nothing in there that can indicate a problem.
<MrCollins> without you guys around I would have quit a long time ago :)
<Veinor> is there any way to change what monitor is assigned to screen 0 and what one's assigned to screen 1?
<ardchoille> MrCollins: :)
<aleks_> LjL: спасибо
<hc> recon61, let me install that package and check again. A second.
<ardchoille> aleks_: Пожалуйста
<MOras> hi anyone to help me with xubuntu 6.06. I click on Applications but the list won't show
<Izinucs> Veinor: you need to look at instructions for xrandr.. also ..just maybe.. granr will allow you to do it graphically instead of by the command line.
<Izinucs> *grandr
<Veinor> huh, figured it out :D
<nnull> anyone???
<ardchoille> MOras: join #xubuntu
<LasBuntu> what's a good package for a webcam on a notebook?
<henry-nicolas> LasBuntu: what's the webcam name ?
<LasBuntu> hrrm, dunno, it's built into my Acer Aspire One
<henry-nicolas> so, what's the complete computer name ?
<henry-nicolas> anyway, try cheese to see if it works out of the box
<LasBuntu> henry-nicolas, dmesg says "Acer crystal eye webcam"
<kubuc> henry-nicolas, i cant help you here but i use vlc to recard my webcam (tip)
 * LasBuntu feels good that she figured that out, lol
<jcliff> I have a farm of about 800 ubuntu servers and do not want to be sshing into each one weekly or whatever to make sure security packages are installed ok or whatever is there a better way to remotely administer such large numbers of ubuntu boxen?
<sken> many settings of ubuntu are stolen from mac os x and vista dude
<Photoguy> Is it the .03 or 1.3 mp version?
<jcliff> for just package updates?
<LjL> sken: do you have a support question?
<ardchoille> Lasivian: good job :)
<jcliff> (ps they *Were* going to be windows server 2008 boxes ;) )
<Lasivian> grep is godly, I wish windows had that kind of function
<kubuc> sken, or was it otherwise around? saw that too ;)
<jcliff> Lasivian: cygwin+grep?
<MrCollins> how do I know which process I want to kill from command line say for instance 'ies4linux' browser... how I kill it?
<Izinucs> sken: this is off topic and likely to spark an "I know better than you" war.. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrCollins> psd?
<MrCollins> is it ps -aux
<henry-nicolas> I'm trying to access a remote sane via the net backend. Using scanimage -L works ok, but sane-find-scanner doesn't, any idea ?
<Pici> MrCollins: Should be a wine process.
<sken> hey shut up
<Izinucs> !language | sken
<ubottu> sken: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gythred> haha, nice
<jared555> is there a good option for centrally managing a few ubuntu desktops that is free?
<hc> recon61, i'm going to try it again. I'll see if it goes wrong again and return should it happen. If not, you have my thanks.
<nnull> when i try to load nvidia-settings it says x driver isnt in use, but in hardware drivers its in use, yet cant open nvidia-settings, tells me to run nvidia-xconfig, inturn removes nvidia-settings lol
<recon61> hc np, good luck
<Izinucs> jared555: sure.. another install of ubuntu :)
 * kubuc says, the world will prolly not end by eveil, but by stupidity ....
<jared555> :P is their out of the box support for nvidia 3d rendering or do you have to get the drivers/compile the kernel module?
<mircmac> ubuntu wireless can see wap, wap log shows a connect from the MAC address, dns is defined, gateway defined, can't ping wap or anything on the wap's network.
<Drk_Guy> jared555: you have to install drivers due to nvidia's legal restrictions
<kubuc> mircmac, firewall?
<recon61> ﻿jared555: you have to get drivers, goto system->admin->hardware
<Next1> Help please, I am trying to install clamav I get the following message Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/clamav/clamav-base_0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.4_all.deb  403 Forbidden
<recon61> ﻿mircmac: try ifconfig and see if you got an ip address from wap
<Lasivian> cheese has the camera listed with the right name, but displays nothing, using 8.10
<nnull> when i try to load nvidia-settings it says x driver isnt in use, but in hardware drivers its in use, yet cant open nvidia-settings, tells me to run nvidia-xconfig, inturn removes nvidia-settings lol
<nnull> recon61¬ any idea mate?
<newmansan> how do i set compiz fuzion settings so that I get the whole cube effect? I want to be able grab the cube and rotate it on a whim. How do I do that?
<nnull> newmansan¬ its all in ccsm settings
<nesakysiu> installed cuetools on ubuntu but cant find them where to start them any clues?
<nnull> newmansan¬ and its a good idea to save backup profles too dude incase something doesnt agree with your system
<MrCollins|Home> weird... all of a sudden I couldnt do jack and I had to reboot my box.
<newmansan> but that's just it, i have dektop cube enables, but only one desktop
<mircmac> recon61: the ip for the wap and the laptop are fixed, not dhcp. I have a XP box that works fine. It is an older wap that only does 802.11b
<nnull> newmansan¬ change the number of desktops in the general settings at the top of ccsm
<nnull> im about to install xp because hours after seeking help ive got none on my problem, and i being forced into blashempy!
<darkhamm> ragazzi, scusatemi, il comando da terminale per riloggarsi come user da root
<jcliff> nnull: what is the problem?
<nnull> jcliff¬ when i try to load nvidia-settings it says x driver isnt in use, but in hardware drivers its in use, yet cant open nvidia-settings, tells me to run nvidia-xconfig, inturn removes nvidia-settings lol
<jcliff> nnull: this is the proprietary nvidia drivers correct?
<nnull> using legacy drivers on tnt2 ultra pro 64 meg (king of its day)
<recon61> ﻿﻿mircmac: is the network encrypted? not sure about static ip addresses , you my have a IP address but the router might not be recognising it.
<tomdu29> fr
<tomdu29> ?
<jcliff> nnull: have you tried restarting, also?
<soundray> !fr | tomdu29
<ubottu> tomdu29: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nnull> jcliff¬  yea many times
<Lasivian> odd, I know cheese was working on the netbook image I was using before I installed from scratch, so something must work
<jcliff> or lsmod / removing the nvidia kernel module before doing any of this?
<allsystemsarego> nesakysiu, use the program cuebreakpoints to split a large audio file
<nnull> jcliff¬ so what are you saying disable its use and reboot or?
<jcliff> if it's saying that it's already loaded try disabling its use
<jcliff> and then try doing whatever it is you're trying to do but which is not working
<recon61> ﻿nnull: so your not using the standard video drivers?
<obi_> so i use my laptop at work, and i want to know how i can easily and quickly connect to a projector and use it as a dual monitor, setup jsut like another workspace, ideally.
<nnull> recon61¬ i was, but couldnt get it to work, trying to nvidia-legacy atm.. which apperently are the right ones for this card
<jcliff> obi_: might be a driver related question
<nnull> jcliff¬ mk ill try that.
<[c0re]> how to access sudo without password???
<jcliff> c0re what password
<jcliff> the user password?
<recon61> ﻿nnull: and did you get the legacy tools package as well?
<crumple> does bazaar run on python 3.0?
<DasE1> !sudo | ﻿﻿ [c0re]:
<ubottu> ﻿﻿ [c0re]:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nnull> recon61¬ nope?
<mircmac> recon61: it is wep keyed and the mac address of the wireless node is defined in the wap. wep key works for the XP box.
<jcliff> the whole point of sudo is to access root stuff without the password
<MoLoot> [c0re]: the point of sudo is to protect superuser access... so you NEED a password for su and sudo
<le_mischa> jcliff: :D
<[c0re]> DasE1, i know what is SUDO
<sken> hello
<MoLoot> [c0re]: or you could hire-a-hacker...
<mircmac> recon61: it is wep keyed and the mac address of the wireless node is defined in the wap. wep key works for the XP box.
<nnull> recon61¬ whats the name of it do you know mate?
<nnull> will it be in synaptic or apt?
<[c0re]> MoLoot, i am lazy to type my password again and again and again and again
<crumple> does bazaar (the vcs) run on python 3.0?
<soundray> [c0re]: you can run a root shell with sudo -i (but please be careful)
<soundray> !rootshell | [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re]: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<allsystemsarego> [c0re], there is a way, but you didn't hear it from me :)
<[c0re]> MoLoot, i was running ubuntu box without sudo password... its was just fine for 5/6 months... :p
<MoLoot> [c0re]: I cam
<Photoguy> What abotu RAW (Image format) on Ubuntu?
<MoLoot> [c0re]: oops..  I can't help you - it's against my religion as an IT Sec guy to help people setup passwordless root access :X
<zenit> Pretty sure that sudo can be set up in passwordless mode.
<MoLoot> [c0re]: no offense...
<Mi-kun> hello
<UserC> can anybody here help me add an export command to the bashrc file?
<allsystemsarego> [c0re], do this at your own risk - add the line "c0re ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" at the end of the visudo screen
<sken> why when i use wine or any windoes program screen is flickering?
<soundray> Photoguy: what about it?
<bill> Hi, how can I check what drive /home, windows and boot is on? I normally use gparted, but I would like a gui way.
<recon61> nnull: well, I'm short on details but it's likely that the legacy driver has a very different setup than the default one from synaptic. so installing nvidia tools from synaptic is removing you legacy drivers. I have a google to see if i can find some details
<Mi-kun> I just got a new laptop and i just installed ubuntu 8.10 but i need some help
<UserC> can anybody here help me add an export command to the bashrc file?
<[c0re]> allsystemsarego, thanks :D
<bill> sorry, a cli way
<Photoguy> Can I edit RAW photos on Ubuntu?
<soundray> UserC: what's the problem with it?
<sken> why when i use wine or any windoes program screen is flickering?
<TTilus> Photoguy: yes
<soundray> Photoguy: you can use the gimp with a plugin
<Photoguy> F-spot?
<soundray> !info gimp-dcraw | Photoguy
<ubottu> gimp-dcraw (source: gimp-dcraw): GIMP plug-in for loading RAW digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.31-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 76 kB
<[c0re]> allsystemsarego, thanks dude :D
<soundray> !info gimp-ufraw | Photoguy
<TTilus> Photoguy: f-spot is image archive mgmt
<ubottu> gimp-ufraw (source: ufraw): gimp importer for raw camera images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1build2 (intrepid), package size 269 kB, installed size 736 kB
<UserC> soundray, i want to add the following command: "export LC_ALL=he_IL.UTF-8" i did and it's supposed to automatically use it right? doesn't seems to do that
<fwaokda> how can i listen to streaming windows media stuff in firefox?
<allsystemsarego> fwaokda, use vlc
<eseven73> allsystemsarego: is there a way to do that for allowing ONLY localhost root privilages without passwords?, but everyone else from non-localhost would have to enter password, ie people that SSH into my box
<bill> fwaokda; install the codecs (medibuntu repo)
<soundray> UserC: no, it will be used the next time you start a shell.
<hateball> fwaokda⡶ you need some restricted codecs and some plugin for the browser
<TTilus> Photoguy: f-spot does the job for most of people, i'm using kphotoalbum
<UserC> soundray, um how do i make it be used by all the programs?
<fwaokda> i dont know how to entirely do all that can someone help me? whichever way is easiest i suppose
<Mi-kun> i think i installed wine, but i still cant install my drivers
<bill> Instead of using gparted, how can a see what drives are on my system and what's on it?
<allsystemsarego> eseven73, that is beyond me
<AlexOnRuby> are there any skin packs for ubuntu ?
<AlexOnRuby> can i design one ?
<eseven73> ok
<bill> AlexOnRuby: http://gnome-look.org
<soundray> UserC: .bashrc is only for shells. To set a variable system-wide, set it from /etc/environment. In the case of LC_ALL it might be better to choose a session in your language at login, however.
<Lasivian> is there any other program like "cheese"? Ekiga works but doesn;t take photos
<Lasivian> Cheese does not work
<UserC> soundray, how do i do that exactly?
<Lasivian> because I can;t change the settings enough
<ComputerCarl> ok, me and my friend are arguing, centos vs ubuntu
<nnull> for server obviously?
<ComputerCarl> this is going to be a kvm server...
<hc> !poll | ComputerCarl
<ubottu> ComputerCarl: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ardchoille> ComputerCarl: that should go to off topic
<ComputerCarl> whats the off topic #room?
<hc> !ot | Commie_Cary
<recon61> ﻿mircmac: would suggest turning off encryption to see if you can ping the router, if so the turn encryption back on and fault find that.
<ubottu> Commie_Cary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> !ot
<hc> Commie_Cary, sorry, wrong nick.
<hc> ComputerCarl, see above
<ComputerCarl> ty ubootu!
<ComputerCarl> k
<sere_> i use fluxbox and trying to use a screen saver....anyone know how i would do that with kscreensaver
<soundray> UserC: boot to the login (gdm) screen. Click on Options, select Language, pick your language. You may have to install support for it first through System-Administration-Language Support
<ardchoille> sere_: ok, that's twice you're in the wrong channel, lol
<UserC> soundray, oh ok, and i have support for it.. thanks i'll try
<ardchoille> sere_: #fluxbox or #kubuntu
<eseven73> ok im the only one with access to my computer, so i dont see a need to enter root pass every 5 mins, but other people (other than localhost) need to enter pass, like if someone were to hack into my box remotely, how would i go about doing this?
<sere_> ardchoille: what are u talking about i just got here
<Mi-kun> Does anyone know where i can find drivers for my ubuntu?
<ardchoille> sere_: #fluxbox or #kubuntu
<sere_> shut up
<lucax> every time i want to open an image, ubuntu tries to open it with gedit instead of pic viewer, how do i solve this?
<ikonia> sere_: please don't speak to people like that
<ikonia> Mi-kun: what drivers are you looking for
<mircmac> recon61: Yeah I tried no encrypt, with same result, the laptop looks connected, the wap sees the laptop connect, but won't talk.
<allsystemsarego> eseven73, on second thought, maybe you can do it with TCP wrappers, but I have no experience with that :(
<needhelp> Alright,
<ardchoille> sere_: according to your question, you are better off in #fluxbox or #kubuntu. And please be nice to people in this channel.
<needhelp> I need help
<needhelp> with my pppoe connection
<Mi-kun> Well i think i have them on a disc but i cant run the installer
<needhelp> So, who here can help me.
<xmax> hello
<ikonia> Mi-kun: what drivers ar eyou looking for, what device ?
<soundray> !enter | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<needhelp> ANY help/guidance will be greatly appreciated.
<Mi-kun> for my Geforce 9600GT among others
<ikonia> needhelp: if you ask a question we maybe able to
<soundray> !ask | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mi-kun> basically everything
<eseven73> no ones offering to help, okkaaaayyy time to fire up google *sigh*
<ikonia> Mi-kun: well you souldn't need "drivers" for anything apart from rare occasions
<recon61> ﻿mircmac: you removed encrypt from laptop and ap?
<ikonia> eseven73: ask the question
<eseven73> i did twice now
<needhelp> ok, So, i went through the sudo pppoeconf procedure, and it started and everything
<Mi-kun> ikonia what do you mean?
<ikonia> Mi-kun: what else are you looking for, we'll get to the nvidia card in a minute
<ikonia> Mi-kun: drivers are in the ubuntu kenrel for most hardware
<needhelp> but after about five minutes the my connection disconnects
<eseven73> if i repeat you guys will just do !repeat | eseven73
<UserC> soundray
<UserC> soundray, you misunderstood me
<ikonia> eseven73: I'm asking you the question as I missed it
<needhelp> I don't know why, I type sudo pon again and it says something about a file dsl-providers.
<Mi-kun> well i have this fingerprint scanner thingy
<LjL> eseven73: only if you do that overly often
<eseven73> ok im the only one with access to my computer, so i dont see a need to enter root pass every 5 mins, but other people (other than localhost) need to enter pass, like if someone were to hack into my box remotely, how would i go about doing this?
<needhelp> a file* about dsl-providers.
<soundray> eseven73: please rephrase rather than repeating -- it's not clear what you want to do
<Mi-kun> but i dont think its working
<jughead> I have some mixed .m4a and .m4p files in my music folder.  they are mixed up in different sub directories and I'm wondering, is there a way to recursively delete all of the m4p files?
<ikonia> eseven73: change your sudoers file to have the NOPASSWD option for you account
<soundray> !pppoe | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<LjL> eseven73: man sudoers will let you know that sudo has a NOPASSWD options. people connecting from SSH or whatever will still have to get into your account to begin with
<ikonia> Mi-kun: well it sounds like you've got some awkward hardware to be sure
<eseven73> woah soundray's back, long time no see :)
<Mi-kun> well its basically a normal laptop
<needhelp> did. No help
<ikonia> Mi-kun: wwith awkward hardware for linux to use
<budz0r> i can't delete a file i created in ubuntu from windows because it contains invalid characters. anyone know a trick?
<soundray> eseven73: it's been so long I don't even know who you are.
<Mi-kun> well im not sure if i even need the drivers
<ikonia> Mi-kun: anything else you need before we dive in
<needhelp> but, i'll take another look and be back. Excuse me a second
<eseven73> ok thanks ikonia , LjL  and soundray
<Mi-kun> yes most importantly how do i get the racing game with the penguin
<dkerschner> is there a metapackage for installing LAMP on ubuntu 8.10 server? I didn't think I needed it when I installed and now I do...
<ikonia> budz0r: use escape chars "\" or quotes "hello there" for the file
<ikonia> Mi-kun: tux racer, ahh that one should be in the repos
<eseven73> soundray: yea i dont talk much in here, and i had a different nick when you were last here :)
<allsystemsarego> budz0r, or use the liveCD
<budz0r> ikonia, i've tried that. i can't touch the file in dos
<five_> couldnt you get that from add/remove programs
<five_> games
<Lasivian> what is the command to compile something, "make all install"?
<soundray> UserC: try setting the variable from /etc/environment then. Save and reboot after editing. No need to use export in that file.
<ikonia> Mi-kun: install the package extremetuxracer from your package manager
<needhelp> I'm back, and it was not useful.
<budz0r> allsystemsarego, i'm going to have to it looks like. but i'm at work and trying to do it remotely. can't reboot my machine.
<mircmac> recon61: I believe I got them both, I guess I'm going to have to start from scratch and take copious notes along the way
<UserC> soundray, no um wait, i don't want my whole computer to use hebrew, i just want programs to start with the hebrew locale
<Mi-kun> i have a package manager?
<ikonia> budz0r: you mean you want to delete it in windows ?
<soundray> needhelp: you should be able to ask a more specific question, though.
<budz0r> tried renaming the file in dos to something managable, tried to delete it all different kind of ways.
<ikonia> Mi-kun: you do
<ikonia> !synaptic > Mi-kun
<UserC> soundray, like when they start after starting them with the export LC_ALL=he_IL.UTF-8 command in the terminal
<ubottu> Mi-kun, please see my private message
<recon61> ﻿mircmac: would seem that the basic setup is wrong, you just going to have to check everything again
<hothollas> is there a default cam program for gutsy?
<hothollas> application*
<soundray> UserC: you could write a wrapper script for each program that needs that setting then
<ikonia> budz0r: sorry, not sure what your asking ar eyou trying to delte it in windows, or ubuntu ?
<Mi-kun> ill check the link
<wesolek> hello, does anybody know how to enable 3D effect in cairo-dock?
<needhelp> Ok, here it is. THE INTERNET ISN'T WORKING. I understand that I'm being totally ambiguos. BUt that's all I know!
<budz0r> ikonia yeah the file name (ex) "1d:3:2:.conf" . i want to delete it from windows. its on an external disk i haev. but because of those characters it wont let me
<ikonia> budz0r: the guys in ##windows will know the trick
<UserC> soundray, how do i do that?
<budz0r> ikonia, thanks :)
<UserC> soundray, um wait a better question.. could i make wine use it only?
<needhelp> wait...
<needhelp> I'll be back.
<dkerschner> oh woot i found it, tasksel for the win
<soundray> UserC: like this:     #!/bin/bash ;; export LC_ALL=... ;; wine $*
<sere_> i just recently switched to kubuntu and wonder if ubuntu is faster than kebuntu
<ikonia> sere_: nope
<ikonia> sere_: they are the same OS with different desktops
<soundray> UserC: replace ;; with linebreaks and fill in the proper variable value
<UserC> soundray, what are linebreaks..? lol
<LjL> UserC: the Enter key.
<recon61> null: is you hardware driver actually installed yet?
<sere_> ikonia: oh ok ...so kde and gnome use about the same in resources?
<UserC> soundray, and i don't understand the meaning of variable value..
<UserC> i'm confused now..
<Mi-kun> allrighty i found the package manager but it has no extremetuxracer package
<ikonia> sere_: prett much
<mircmac> recon61: Yeah, I'm missing or setting something wrong, I've gotten the same results in a fresh install of hardy, intrepid, and ubuntustudio...
<ikonia> Mi-kun search for tux racer and you'll find it
<soundray> UserC: just make sure that instead of writing my line literally, you replace all occurences of ;; with a new line (hit Enter). When you get to the second line, you will know what to put instead of my ...
<tripps> hello. after updating and restarting my hardy heron desktop, I now get a "xgl server setup changed" dialog box. I'm not sure I understand what it's telling me. can someone enlighten me? thx
<UserC> soundray, ok lol
<Abu7amza> hello there, I have a question about the window manager
<[c0re]> how do i apply same themes as i am using to root? (gnome themes)
<Abu7amza> for some reason, I cant see a title bar anymore
<Abu7amza> any hint?
<hothollas> I plugged in a usb cam into gutsy.  it lights up.  but what application should I use?
<UserC> soundray, um it did not help.. did i do it wrong?
<tripps> i also have firefox without any addons or bookmarks - perhaps these are related?
<UserC> soundray, i wrote
<UserC> soundray, #!/bin/bash ;; export LC_ALL=...
<soundray> UserC: hold on
<ikonia> [c0re]: if you launch applicatiosn with gksudo it will use the same theme
<UserC> soundray, pressed enter and wrote the rest
<UserC> soundray, um ok
<soundray> UserC: you're supposed to write a wrapper *script*
<Abu7amza> ok, will come later to ask
<Abu7amza> something came up
<[c0re]> ikonia, and sudo ?
<ikonia> [c0re]: no
<UserC> soundray, um um.. lol
<UserC> soundray, i'm a new ubuntu user.. lol
<[c0re]> lol
<thiebaude> just install the themes from appearence
<ikonia> [c0re]: you don't use sudo to launch gui applications
<soundray> UserC: that means you will call the script by its name instead of wine directly.
<UserC> soundray, could you give me an example with the program notepad?
<[c0re]> ikonia, dude i am real lazy ass. i dont wanna type gk before sudo
<ikonia> [c0re]: then don't ask for help about it
<recon61> mircmac: can you ping the laptop ip address from the laptop?
<sjbrown> so I think I've got a Santa Rosa macbook, and I followed the ndiswrapper instructions, but still I can't see any wifi.
<sjbrown> any suggestions?
<soundray> UserC: two minutes
<UserC> soundray, ok thank you.. and sorry for troubling lol
<D-rew> How would I go about sharing an NTFS mount via SMB?
<[c0re]> ikonia, dude you have no idea how to do it....
<recon61> mircmac: or you loopback address 127.0.0.1
<[c0re]> i just wanna know what is the gnome themes settings name
<juanez> D-rew: you setup SMB (samba). and it wont really matter what filesystem you use
<D-rew> Ah, okay.
<soundray> UserC: download this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83654/plain/
<keystr0k> The mute button on my apple keyboard pops up the notificaton and shows the red X, but the sound doesn't actually mute.  I click it again and the red X goes away... sounds keeps playing. Any ideas?
<Aradiv> Hi i have a problem with firefox and ubuntu 8.04
<mircmac> recon61: I believe so, yes...not at the machine in question so can't test right now. But, I believe I could ping loopback and the defined ip in the laptop
<Mi-kun> ikonia i managed to install it
<Mi-kun> but can i pm you about those drivers?
<UserC> soundray, thanks i'll try that lol
<Aradiv> the url in the navbar doesn't appear or diplay the real page
<artha> hi all
<soundray> UserC: copy the contents to a file named hewine in your home directory. Make it executable by running 'chmod +x $HOME/hewine'
<recon61> mircmac: been a while, but pinging you loopback address tests if your lan card is working,
<sjbrown> keystr0k, maybe it's muting a device other than the speakers
<sjbrown> like the headphones
<keystr0k> sjbrown, hmm.
<nick1> hi
<soundray> UserC: then you will be able to run '$HOME/hewine notepad.exe'
<keystr0k> maybe because I use a dock. I'll check into it.
<ikonia>  [c0re] I do undeerstand how to do it, but you not listening, that is not the way to launch root applications
<recon61> mircmac: also check that you have you gateway and subnet address correct
<ikonia> Mi-kun: we can work on the drivers in here
<soundray> UserC: can you understand what this does?
<keystr0k> sjbrown, nope... doesn't mute any of my sound ports.
<[c0re]> ikonia, sudo ln -s /root/.themes/ ~/.themes
<[c0re]> lmao
<UserC> soundray, no but apperently it works..
<UserC> lol
<ikonia>  [c0re] I woulnd't suggest that
<mircmac> recon61: Yes, now that you mention it, that doesn't tell much.
<fwaokda> I've installed vlc, mplayer, and firefox plugins for both and yet the sirius online radio I can't listen too... anyone have anything I might try to resolve this?
<ikonia> [c0re]: because you will be launching the root applications WRONG and can cause problems for yourself
<recon61> mircmac: also check you have set up the right lan device, you could have configured you wired adaptor instead of your wireless
<soundray> UserC: I'm flattered and worried now. Flattered because you trusted my code, worried because you shouldn't have.
<Mi-kun> allrighty
<recon61> mircmac: pinging your loopback address tells you that you card is working
<UserC> soundray, i'll tell you once someone kills my ubuntu box
<ikonia> Mi-kun: the bad news is your nvidia card isn't supported by the current ubuntu packaged drivers (that I'm aware of)
<ikonia> !away  patrickod|away
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about away  patrickod
<ikonia> !away > patrickod|away
<ubottu> patrickod|away, please see my private message
<Mi-kun> well that sucks
<ikonia> Mi-kun: not quite
<ikonia> Mi-kun: there are drivers on nvidia.com for your card, however your running a bleeding edge card, so they may have a few issues
<UserC> soundray, i understand it after reading it again.. lol
<jabop> Hi, in 8.10, I'm trying to find out a way to sync emails in Evolution so other clients don't see messages as unread when I've in fact read them on Evolution. How can this be done?
<Mi-kun> bleeding edge?
<ikonia> Mi-kun: "latest current"
<UserC> soundray, it's really too bad i can't simply make wine always use that locale
<experimental> how can we crack a wep key?
<subpar_> subpar: time out ya ghost
<soundray> UserC: you can now
<ikonia> experimental: you don't
<ikonia> experimental: please don't ask
<UserC> soundray, well yeah but i would have to always tell all the programs i run from it use this command
<UserC> soundray, or bash file.. or something
<soundray> UserC: if you do a 'sudo cp $HOME/hewine /usr/local/bin/wine' you won't notice any difference
<experimental> will some1 help me?
<recon61> jabop: you normally set it on the email server, there is a option like "keep email on server"
<fsanchezcv> hello, i need help regarding installation
<ikonia> experimental: please don't ask
<wesolek> does anybody know a bit about the 3D effects in cairo-dock?
<UserC> soundray, unless you're on to me and that will kill my comp.. but i shall trust you
<experimental> why not ikonia?
<ikonia> experimental: we will not help you crack wep keys
<Xero> fsanchezcv: hello, what is your problem?
<sweetgum> is there another program to run windows files other then wine?
<experimental> ok i will ask google then
<thiebaude> experimental, this is a support forum for ubuntu questions, not to circumvent some security
<javadude> Hey everyone... I just noticed that FF comes installed with "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" - Im curious as to what that is and does?
<jabop> recon61: I was using thunderbird, which did it successfully. for example, when I read mail in evolution, my iphone still displays it as unread. it's very annoying.
<UserC> soundray, ummm it didn't do a thing
<ikonia> experimental: that notn allowed or the focus of this channel
<fsanchezcv> Xero: well, i am currently using ubuntu 8.04 in my laptop, but im trying to install it in my friend's and it just doesnt work
<Mi-kun> sorry was plugging in a network cable
<Xero> sweetgum: yes, but they will all require a Windows licence / install CD, and invilve running Windows in a virtual machine
<experimental> ikonia everything about ubuntu is hacking
<soundray> UserC: when you run 'wine notepad.exe' now, it will use the wrapper script instead of the original wine (which is in /usr/bin)
<mircmac> recon61: Well, the wired works when a cable is plugged in (it also has a different ip defined) (question: is the gateway for the laptop the wap or the gateway on network connected to the wap?)
<sweetgum> Xero: ah vmware?
<lazy> hi
<UserC> soundray, oh wait.. perhaps cus i used the um notepad link
<experimental> you cant stop that
<ikonia> experimental: no it's not and please don's discuss this futher
<Xero> fsanchezcv: are you using the alternate or normal install cd, and how far does it get?
<Lasivian> anyone want to help me try and install something from source that does not want to install? heh i'm trying to install cheese 2.25 on 8.10 and it's telling me there is no makefile
<ikonia> !away > patrickod
<ubottu> patrickod, please see my private message
<lazy> i have an question, Can i USE displayconfig-gtk in ubuntu 8.10 to change screen resolution ?
<ikonia> lazy: probably because there is no makefile
<Mi-kun> do i even need those drivers btw?
<Xero> sweetgum: yes, like VMware =] there's a few alternatives, but as far as I know, it's either Wine or a VM
<lazy> ikonia, bad...
<fsanchezcv> Xero: im using the one that the guys at ubuntu.com shipped me. I get the menu, select "install Ubuntu" and then theres some loading bar, and after that, the screen is just blank
<ikonia> Mi-kun: you can use the interneal "nv" drivers which will work, just won't support 3d acceleration
<ikonia> lazy: tpoy , osrry
<fsanchezcv> and its been like that for like 15 minutes
<ikonia> typo sorry
<Mi-kun> ikonia i dont even know what that means.
<Xero> fsanchezcv: is there an option for "Test Ubuntu with no change to your system"?
<ikonia> Mi-kun: then you'll be fine with out those drivers
<lazy> ikonia, what? ) you answered me or to typo?
<subpar_> anyone have luck running ms word in wine?
<ikonia> lazy: my asnwer to you was a typo
<lazy> ah ok
<ikonia> subpar_: #winehq has solid wine support
<fredl> hello
<Mi-kun> well i was hoping to run some games on this
<recon61> mircmac: gateway setting on the laptop should be the ap's ip address on local network, normally 192.168.1.1.
<subpar_> ah
<fsanchezcv> Xero: the problem is that the computer only has 256 RAM, so we prefer to install it wholly on th ehard drive
<lazy> then my question is still alive
<Mi-kun> but im gonna guess i gotta install windows anyway :S
<ikonia> Mi-kun: then you'd probably want the drivers
<subpar_> I haven't tried it yet, so I don't need support really
<subpar_> just need to know if it'll be a pain in the arse
<Lasivian> ikonia: porbably, but source compile instructions don't mention this anywhere
<lazy> can i use displayconfig in ubuntu 8.10 to change screen resoltuion? thnaks..
<fredl> does anybody know if it's possible to use the optical audio output with the snd-hda-intel driver?
<tripps> great now I don't have any more servers in xchat after updating - wtf
<crimsun> fredl: yes
<ikonia> Lasivian: then contact the support people for that package
<recon61> mircmac: and i take it you are disconnecting the wired connection when testing your wireless?
<Lasivian> gee, thanks
<ikonia> tripps: could you please avoid using phrases like wtf, people know what it means and don't need to see it
<DasE1> lazy : apt-cache search displayconfig-gtk  :P
<ikonia> Lasivian: what do you want us to do, we don't make this package ?
<fredl> crimsun - and will you share this knowledge with me? :)
<lazy> DasE1, no , it isn't (
<Xero> fsanchezcv: ah, i see... so i assume you have not tried the alternate install CD?
<lazy> i have already searched for it
<Lasivian> ikonia, you could not act like a jerk for starters. I asked a question, I didn;t piss in your oatmeal
<fsanchezcv> Xero: No, how does that work?
<lazy> it is not is repository.
<MoLoot> Lasivian: lol - piss in your oatmeal.. haha
<ikonia> Lasivian: watch your language and attitude, it was a sensible response to offer you
<ikonia> Lasivian: we don't makke the package, and if there is nothing about it in the README file, how can we support it
<tripps> can I get my list of xchat servers back by 'refreshing' the package or something?
<soundray> lazy: displayconfig-gtk is not for 8.10
<ikonia> Lasivian: the obvious suggestion is to contact the people who made it
<MoLoot> ikonia: sorry :) but that was a funny expression...
<Lasivian> ikonia, then perhaps you should have said "contact the package makers, we can;t help you with that here" first
<mircmac> recon61: That's what I thought, and I'm pretty sure I checked the gateway setting on the xp box to verify since it's working, yes, wired is discon'd when trying w'less
<DasE1> tripps : purge-reinstall it
<ikonia> Lasivian: thats what I did
<Xero> fsanchezcv: it's a different way of installing ubuntu, to put it bluntly, you still end up witht the same ubuntu installed but the alternate disc has more options available and it's better for installing on older systems, such as yours
<ikonia> Lasivian: I offered you the suggestion of the README where it should be, then suggestion you contact the package makers
<soundray> lazy: what's the problem with your display setup?#
<lazy> soundray, but what is for ubuntu? how can i change screen resolution
<fsanchezcv> Xero: Where and how do i get it?
<DasE1> tripps : sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat && sudo apt-get install xchat
<recon61> mircmac: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<tripps> DasE1, ok - will I have to reconfig my preferences afterwards I presume?
<lazy> _
<lazy> )
<ozzloy> how do i get konsole to open links with firefox?
<soundray> lazy: System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<Lasivian> <ikonia> lasivian: probably because there is no makefile <-- who else sees this as baiting trouble? I know I do
<DasE1> tripps : sure
<soundray> Lasivian: you're oversensitive
<tripps> DasE1, ok thanks
<ikonia> Lasivian: no, thats explaining the problem, you'd be surprised how many people don't know how to read the erroor messages
<lazy> soundray, there is only one mode that i currently use, it's 640x ..
<Xero> fsanchezcv: you can download an ISO from the internet and burn it to a CD, do you have the right software installed?
<Lasivian> soundray, i'm a chick, what's your point?
<ikonia> Lasivian: you could have checked and told is there is no/is a makefile
<mib_yj0q0gll> hello
<fsanchezcv> yes i do
<fsanchezcv> Xero: in the ubuntu website?
<fredl> crimsun - can you tell me how I configure snd-hda-intel to use the optical output ?
<ikonia> Lasivian: I suggest you contact the package maintainers then
<mib_yj0q0gll> по-русски кто-нибудь есть? :)
<tripps> ok second Q: why do I get the "Xgl server setup changed" information dialog everytime I login/restart?
<lazy> mib_yj0q0gll: #ubuntu-ru ...
<ozzloy> how do i change kde's system settings?  i'm currently in gnome
<ardchoille> !ru | mib_yj0q0gll
<Xero> fsanchezcv: yep, the download is there :)
<ubottu> mib_yj0q0gll: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<simplenewb> I listen to a lot of podcasts and I've made the switch from windows to ubuntu. I have a text file with 73 podcast urls, how do I add them to rhytmbox in bulk and not line by line?
<fsanchezcv> Xero, Thank you very much
<soundray> Lasivian: my point is, filter out whatever might be the emotional content of the messages you get, then the remainder will be helpful for you.
<lazy> there people there is not user-frindly.
<crimsun> fredl: just tell the alsa app(s) to use plug:spdif
<crimsun> fredl: or, plug:iec958
<lazy> aren't
<mircmac> recon61: so the laptop w'less: 192.168.53.13, wap is 192.168.53.251, gateway defined on l'top: 192.168.53.100
<soundray> lazy: what? I'm just in the process of helping you
<Lasivian> soundray, lemme guess, you're a stone-hearted male with no emotion?
<ikonia> Lasivian: can we drop this please, you've got solid advice
<Lasivian> ikonia, I quit talking to you several minutes ago, you didn;t seem to notice
<sjbrown> how should i go about diagnosing an empty list when looking for wifi networks?
<soundray> Lasivian: maybe, but the subject of me is offtopic here.
<ikonia> Lasivian: stop discussing htis in the channel
<soundray> Lasivian: have you tried gqcam?
<fredl> crimsun - oh really? Ok, I'll try that, I had expected some sort of kernel module option.
<fredl> crimsun - thanks!
<lazy> soundray, i answered that there is only one mode that i currently use, it's 640x 480, but i need at least, 1024 x...
<recon61> mircmac: thats look wrong, you gateway address should match the wireless access point's ip address , and whats you subnet mask?
<foititis> join #anarxikos
<tripps> the info dialog says, "The XGl server will now be started automatically next time you log in . . . . ." but it doesn't and I don't think I use XGl any more as of hardy heron. what is the story here?
<lazy> soundray, the screen resolution tool that you have mentioned, says also that monitor is UNKNOWN
<soundray> lazy: then you went on to say how unhelpful this channel is. That's very inappropriate, if someone has just started helping you.
<mircmac> recon61: Anyway we could connect later when I get in front of the machine (it's 27miles away) and I won't get there until 7PM'ish tonight
<USSVoyager> greetings all
<USSVoyager> I have a question
<USSVoyager> how do I setup SNMP in ubuntu
<USSVoyager> ?
<ikonia> USSVoyager: if you search the package manager for SNMP you'll find a few daemons
<lazy> soundray? i did not say that
<ikonia> USSVoyager: install one and start to configure the community you want
<tripps> the new method for eye candy is fglrx, right? no need to run xgl any more. is that correct?
<ikonia> USSVoyager: I assume your familier with snmp
<recon61> mircmac: sound like a good idea, bit hard to fix a network issue from 27 miles away :)
<USSVoyager> yeah
<Lasivian> lazy: they're confusing you and me, don;t take it personally
<lazy> i say that people on #ubuntu-ru aren't frendly, not #ubuntu, it's a big difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-ru
<soundray> lazy: maybe not, but it doesn't matter to me now
<nibsa1242> need minor pulse audio help; I'm getting this error: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.  Solution seems to be to add user to pulseaudio group, how do I know which group?
<ikonia> USSVoyager: couple of daeons to chose rom pick on and give it a go
<iSchadow> how do I install the latest version of GTK through synaptic
<soundray> Lasivian: no, I can tell you and lazy apart very well. The secret is in the nickname.
<fredl> crimsun - can I ask you some things in privmsg?
<ikonia> iSchadow: you can only install it if there is a package available
<crimsun> fredl: pretty busy ATM
<fredl> ok, n/p
<lazy> soundray, ...
<lazy> do you have an solution or not
<lazy> if not, then..
<soundray> lazy: not for you, no
<lazy> do not waste my time
<mircmac> recon61: The subnet mask is 255.255.255.0, network is cable modem->firewall/gateway(OpenBSD)-> other wired computers & wap ~> laptops
<Tex-Twil> Hello
<nibsa1242> need help resolving state of no sound- pulse audio reports W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<Tex-Twil> please how can I secure erase a partition ?
<lazy> this channel also is not frendly?
<ikonia> Tex-Twil: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/$diskID bs=512k
<ikonia> Tex-Twil: that will write random data to the disk
<Tex-Twil> ok
<lazy> soundray, this is becuse you don't like my nickname?
<soundray> ikonia: that's going to be very slow, though...
<Bob3> Heya, Just trying to configure GRUB properly.. on fdisk -l shows the partition i want to add to GRUB is SDA3, so what would that be writing it in? kernel 		(hd0,3)?
<ikonia> soundray: true,
<ikonia> soundray: didn't say speed was importnat
<ikonia> Bob3: (hd0,2)
<neonimr> hi
<recon61> mircmac: I take it this is your first wireless connection? Think i see you problem.
<lazy> soundray, why then you asked me if i have an screen resoltion trouble?
<Bob3> Thank you, Ikonia!
<lazy> )
<neonimr> how can I use rsync to execute a remote command before doing the copying?
<ikonia> lazy: please stop going on - he doesn't have a correct answer for you at this time
<iSchadow> isn't grub supposed to have like, an image? when I dual boot I just get a black/white command line selection screen
<lazy> ikonia, lolz
<ikonia> iSchadow: you can have splash images, sure, it's not setup by default
<Lasivian> well, I think I know why my webcam doesn't work.. but I don't know how to fix it
<soundray> lazy: I offered to work through the issue with you, then I found out that I don't like your attitude. Okay?
<ikonia> lazy: I'm not laughing
<ikonia> !webcam > Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian, please see my private message
<lazy> ikonia, ok
<calaveraDeluxe> hey, i have a problem with automounting of my usb-drive. there are 2 patitions on it, one is mounted as my user, the other is mounted as root, how do i mount both as user?
<DasE1> ﻿iSchadow: busybox ?
<experimental> linux or bsd?
<iSchadow> dasE1: never heard of it, sorry
<ikonia> experimental: thats not on topic here
<[c0re]> ikonia, sudo ln -sf /home/c0re/.themes /root/.themes
<lazy> soundray, you do not like my attitune on #ubuntu-ru ?
<ikonia> [c0re]: I said I would not recommend that
<lazy> soundray, you do not like my attitune to ubuntu-ru?
<ikonia> lazy: last warning =- drop it now
<[c0re]> ikonia, why not?
<DasE1> ﻿iSchadow: do you get a grub error or a (overlined with few rows of text) shell (busybox) ?
<mircmac> recon61: No the xp latop is a completely different machine with a pcmcia dlink which has worked for years. The new l'top has a intel3945 on MOBO.
<iSchadow> dasE1: I installed vista first and then ubuntu so I could dual boot. The boot selection screen is only a black/white command line screen with no GUI, however I'd love to have just a bit of colours as I know it can happen
<ikonia> [c0re]: because your launching gui applicatiosn wrong
<neonimr> how can I use rsync to execute a remote command before doing the copying?
<lazy> ikonia, this person was a bit confused and  i am trying to explain it
<Lasivian> actually it's in my video playback, the webcam is supported. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#Video/3D
<[c0re]> ikonia, lol really?
<ikonia> lazy: he's not confused - please drop it
<ikonia> [c0re]: yes, you need to use gksudo as I suggested earlier
<DasE1> ﻿iSchadow: so it goes just about customizing grub menu ?
<ikonia> [c0re]: launching gui apps with sudo will cause you problems down the line
<Lasivian> where it specifically states: "The Option Clone is especially useful if you want to capture video or photos. Without it you will get a black screen on applications like cheese." but what *IS* clone?
<lazy> soundray, i do not offenced the ubuntu
<iSchadow> dasE1: I guess that's it
<ikonia> iSchadow: you need to look at the "splash" option, there are compressed images ready to be used with it
<lazy> off
<lazy> stupid people.
<DasE1> ﻿iSchadow: there is indeed a grahical more expensive way- personally I avoid it , because it was buggy in the past, sry then
<soundray> neonimr: not with rsync -- but you can execute a remote command with ssh, and script it together with rsync if necessary
<UserC> soundray, how do i um recover the file i just replaced with the last command? lol
<iSchadow> is coloured boots buggy with ibex?
<soundray> UserC: you didn't replace a file, unless you have a very unusual wine installation. You can restore the original state with 'sudo rm /usr/local/bin'
<soundray> UserC: you didn't replace a file, unless you have a very unusual wine installation. You can restore the original state with 'sudo rm /usr/local/bin/wine'
<ikonia> iSchadow:  you can do it with any version
<iSchadow> ikonia: where do I find the option?
<Lasivian> is there any way to get a notification when a specific package has been updated?
<soundray> UserC: please use the second version
<recon61> mircmac: so how is you AP configured? ﻿ network is cable modem->firewall/gateway(OpenBSD)-> other wired computers & wap ~> laptops , seem like you may need to configure the new laptop on you gateway(OpenBSD) system and not the wap if it operating as a wireless switch. would need to see the ip/sub-net/gateway address of the OpenBSD, the AP and the laptop to tell what its set up.
<ikonia> iSchadow: you have to put it in, it's called splash
<ikonia> iSchadow: you put it in the menu.lst file, it's documented on the grub docs
<Izinucs> Lasivian: that happens only if the package was installed via apt-get from the repo's.. and updates are typically security issues..
<UserC> soundray, well whatever happened it causes wine to open a lot of wine processes almost crashing my pc
<Izinucs> Lasivian: you won't typically get version updates.
<soundray> UserC: I see... sorry, I made a mistake
<UserC> soundray, well i hope this will fix it.. if not i'll have to slowly shut down my comp.. lol
<iSchadow> ikonia: can I rename the entries in the menu.lst? like rename vista/longhorn (loader) to vista?
<eltrkbrd> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 with latest updates and I'm having problems with Flash even though I downloaded latest .deb from Adobe.
<soundray> UserC: here's the corrected version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83670/plain/
<ikonia> iSchadow: sure, they are just text entries
<ardchoille> What is the command that launches when you do alt+f2?
<nibsa1242> Is there a way to roll back my pulse audio to the previous version, the current version 0.9.10 is not working for me. The previous version worked just fine
<soundray> UserC: reboot to fix the current problem, or try 'killall wine ; killall wine'
<recon61> mircmac: you could have 2 subnets , the BSD router and the WAP router, or you could have one sub net with BSD router and WAP switch.
<iSchadow> ikonia: can I also make it show JUST Ubuntu/Vista instead of having ubuntu/ubuntu safemode another ubuntu another ubuntu safe mode memtestx86? It looks pretty messy
<iSchadow> ikonia: or would that possibly screw something
<UserC> soundray, well i used that command and it worked.. btw i need to change that locale cus without it wine programs stop allowing me to write after 1 character
<calaveraDeluxe> hey, i have a problem with automounting of my usb-drive. there are 2 patitions on it, one is mounted as my user, the other is mounted as root, how do i mount both as user?
<eltrkbrd> The video is always choppy unless I disable compiz desktop effects
<soundray> UserC: strange... have you asked about this on #winehq ?
<mircmac> recon61: It's been a long time since I setup the gateway, it's possible I did define what ip's the gateway (gateway is 192.168.53.100) will allow...but I haven't added the wired ip of the new laptop works fine
<UserC> soundray, it happened because i installed some hebrew support components
<UserC> soundray, i need it anyways to enable hebrew
<UserC> soundray, i edited the hewine file, how do i replace it with the wine one again?
<biopod> UserC:  you need wine to enable Hebrew?
<javadude> I just noticed that FF comes installed with "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" - Im curious as to what that is and does?
<soundray> UserC: well, that new wrapper script should work, even if you copy it to /usr/local/bin/wine again with 'sudo cp $HOME/hewine /usr/local/bin/wine'
<UserC> bipolar, no i need to enable hebrew support in wine
<eltrkbrd> I'm running a P4 2.8GHz HT CPU with an ASUS P4P800-VM motherboard (Intel 865G Chipset) integrated graphics, 3GB DDR-RAM
<eltrkbrd> I've been all through the forums
<UserC> soundray, done.. now i will try it and hope not to get an extremely slowly computer..
<eltrkbrd> everything else works like a dream
<fernanchel1> Hello everybody
<UserC> soundray, and i'll improve my lines till then
<eltrkbrd> just the choppy flash problem unless compiz is disabled
<soundray> !info ubufox | javadude
<ubottu> ubufox (source: ubufox): Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 312 kB
<eltrkbrd> any ideas or am I forced back to windows?
<UserC> soundray, yay it works
<javadude> Excellent... thanks alot soundray
<lieP> hello
<ComradeHaz> hello all. Gonna spam a few associated channels this one: Anybody working with any large networks having any weird DHCP issues today/yesterday? We think we may have 'caught' something :S
<soundray> javadude: you can remove this if you prefer a more upstream-like firefox
<javadude> No worries... just wanted to know what it did.
<mircmac> recon61: the BSD is NAT'ing between cable modem and the rest of the 192.168.53 wire, so the ap should just pass thru...I think that's what it's doing for the xp box.
<fdude> could anyone tell me how to make the sound play through my HDMI(which leads to my TV) instead of through the PC-speakers?
<fdude> i've tried switching pretty much anything in the volume control, but im not sure if i do the right thing to check if it works
<alexcorn> im trying to set up an apache web server on ubuntu, but im having a strange problem. if i go to http://www.dogstarllc.com, everything works fine. if i go to http://dogstarllc.com, apache has me download the index.php file. I have no idea how to correct this problem. any ideas?
<Clonik> I'm building gtk+-2.14.0 from source. It fails with "undefined reference to 'cairo_format_stride_for_width'". What is wrong?
<joaopinto> alexcorn, it maybe a firefox cache problem, clear your firefox cache
<DigitalFiz> hey do you guys know of any kid of voip fax machine software?
<killerboy> i have following problem: when changing volume with volume wheel in my laptop it changes all volumes. i would like it to change only particular volume, is it possible? where are configs etc. ?
<recon61> mircmac: should wait till you get home so you can check the setup
<soundray> fdude: not sure if that's possible, but if it is, it would require Ubuntu to see your HDMI interface as a sound card. Check whether you can switch over to it with System-Preferences-Sound
<alexcorn> joaopinto, that seems to have done the trick. thanks, that was driving me CRAZY for like two hours :)
<mircmac> recon61: yes will you be around?
<killerboy> i suppose it's somehow compiz connected, but i'm not sure
<eltrkbrd> any ideas with Adobe Flash 10 on Ubuntu 8.10?
<eltrkbrd> if I disable compiz, no problems
<eltrkbrd> clean install
<eltrkbrd> latest version of flash (download .deb from adobe)
<FFForever> do i need swap space if i have 3gb of ram?
<eltrkbrd> choppy video on youtube, vimeo, etc
<almark> The packages in Synaptic Package Manager that are not authenticated, is it bad to install them, or is this just like windows warning you to do the same?
<centaur5> What is the average length of time it takes for the new ATI drivers to be in the repos?
<tmRDRGZ> FANNY JUICE?
<thiebaude> FFForever: swap is for when you run out of ram
<eltrkbrd> I've tries synaptic to install too...
<eltrkbrd> same problems
<knut> how can i unpack a *.sit file with intrepid?
<FFForever> thiebaude, can u even use 3gb of ram for normal usage?
<soundray> FFForever: that depends entirely on what you're planning to do. Many systems run well without, though, even some with a lot less RAM
<eltrkbrd> just can't get flash to play nice unless compiz is disabled
<cipps> ciao
<cipps> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> FFForever: of course
<thiebaude> i only have 512 mb
<rogan> Whats best music file organizer/player for 50k plus library..
<FFForever> thxs
<eltrkbrd> I'm using Intel 865G integrated graphics on a P4 2.8GHz with HT and 3GB DDR-Ram
<eltrkbrd> there is no reason flash should suck so much
<pim> What is the current version of openoffice.org in the Ubuntu repositories?
<biopod> eltrkbrd: besides compiz's having problems with it.
<soundray> !info openoffice.org | pim
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<eltrkbrd> my internet connection isn't the problem - 15Mbps down & 4Mbps up and flash works fine on windows
<eltrkbrd> thanks biopod
<biopod> eltrkbrd: you should attack that problem :)
<eltrkbrd> any work arounds?
<almark> Is it not a good idea to install not authenticated packages?
<recon61> mircmac: hard to know, but without being able to check the actual setup cant be much more help.Having a hard time working out how a wireless router can work as a switch to a BSD gateway, think there is another part to the puzzle.
<rogan> Whats best music file organizer/player for 50k plus library..
<Abu7amza> hello there, I am having a problem in the windows decorator missing, how can i figure out the reason behind that?
<eltrkbrd> biopod: you're saying the problem is between compiz & flash?
<fdude> soundray, thanks, well i do have this: "HDA ATI HDMI ATI HDMI (ALSA)" as an option, but i didnt hear any sound through my tv when testing it, so i really dont know what to do
<pim> soundray I installed openoffice 3.0 from the openoffice website, I removed it and when I use apt-get install it will install version 3.0, I want it to use the standard version
<SJrX> IS Fiesty dead?
<calaveraDeluxe> can anyone tell me how i can automount my usb-drives as ot?my user and not as ro
<almark> is there a quieter Ubuntu channel that I could get my questions from, unbuntu 2 perhaps?
<soundray> fdude: try switching everything over to that interface in the Prefs dialog. Then double-click the volume icon and switch the mixer app to HDMI as well. Then you should be able to unmute, change volume etc.
<ardchoille> SJrX: Feisty is EOL
<mircmac> recon61: Yeah, I'll get in front of the machine later and see what's up...also check my old notes about setting up the gateway. Thanks for your support!
<eltrkbrd> biopod: how should I go about "attacking the problem" between compiz and flash?
<eltrkbrd> I'm not one to give up easily but I'm out of answers..
<ardchoille> eltrkbrd: it might be worth asking in #compiz-fusion if they know anything about the flash issue
<soundray> almark: ask your question here. Then, if you find someone helpful, they might go to PM with you or to #ubuntu-classroom if it's free.
<SJrX> Is there anyway to upgrade, or willl those broken packages affect me there too?
<SJrX> And I guess if I want to get to hardy, I have to go through gutsy first eh?
<almark> :soundray thanks, It just seems to me that 1000 plus ppl is alot, so there has to be an alternative
<ardchoille> !upgrade | SJrX
<ubottu> SJrX: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thiebaude> bbl, going to study my book Linux Bible 2008
<killerboy> did anybody read my message?
<ompaul> sjbrown, better idea to download a hardy cd and start afresh, only because you get a clean install
<biopod> eltrkbrd: how about some intensive googling session and digging every piece of forum post available on the subject?
<killerboy> donno if i should resend it, or look for help in different place
<soundray> almark: depending on your question, there might be a more specialized channel that you can go to.
<ompaul> sjbrown, and it is less to download than step though a couple of upgrades with possible breaks
<rubbs_> killerboy, I just got here, what was your question?
<killerboy> i have following problem: when changing volume with volume wheel in my laptop it changes all volumes. i would like it to change only particular volume, is it possible? where are configs etc. ?
<almark> :soundray I have this question, is my ati 8500 agp card supported in 8.10 ubuntu, I see screen flickers when I use glxgears
<ompaul> almark, typically you would not install stuff if you have no authentication unless you know a lot about what you are looking at and have trust in those who made the packages
<allsystemsarego> eltrkbrd, maybe downgrade your flash plugin?
<rubbs_> killerboy, it's possible, give me a second to find what you need.
<SeaPhor> yioou'd be surprised almark , the ppl here are pretty effective
<killerboy> rubbs_, ok, thanks
<soundray> almark: do you see the gears in the window?
<almark> I understand you guys help but just too many ppl
<soundray> almark: do you see the gears in the window?
<almark> :soundray yes I do
<soundray> almark: then your card is supported.
<Acky> http://www.revengeonlora.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=aa3a4aa9fdd8415099a2912b1a3bd45f
<almark> :soundray but graphics glitches happen
<Barackuse> Howdy Folks
<rubbs_> killerboy, quick question.  The volume control, it is a piece of hardware that you want to only control on specific audio channel?
<soundray> almark: you can turn off visual effects to try and reduce that: System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects
<aar> Hi, is it safe to keep the tor and privoxy ports open by default in my box (i.e. by starting the daemons every time I boot), or should I keep them closed till I need them? Is it a security risk?
<rubbs_> killerboy, if so, I what type of laptop do you have.
<sschoonmaker> hello my glx is broken  here is the error message:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<killerboy> rubbs_,yes, toshiba satellite a200-1yu
<eltrkbrd> I haven't tried downgrading flash plugin
<eltrkbrd> let me try that
<eltrkbrd> thanks for all the advice guys
<USSVoyager> I have a UFW question
<almark> :soundray When I move the glxgears window I see copies of it you know graphic glitches, The same thing happned when I used Ubuntu Ultimate 8.1 That thing that turns your screen or flips it compiz I think the screen flashed when that happned to, So could I need a downgrade for my card?
<rubbs_> killerboy, k... I'm checking up on it
<allsystemsarego> eltrkbrd, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4343118&postcount=23
<USSVoyager> When I try to allow access to port 80 on a certain IP range, it doesn't allow access to port 80 at all... whats up with that?
<Mi-kun> how do i open a run file?
<odonil> Where can I get third party repository lists ?
<knut> which program do i need to unpack a *.sit file in ubuntu 8.10
<soundray> almark: just turn off visual effects: System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects
<sschoonmaker> soundray, almark you are having glx issues too?  mine won't even open when I type glxgears   http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<Barackuse> I have to brag, I now have Ubuntu will all updates, apache, ftp, mysql and wordpress running on Virtualbox hosted by XP.  Sweet!
<aar> Mi-kun If it's a script (e.g. called foo) you can run it by typing ./foo
<almark> :soundray thanks for your info :) I'll try that
<USSVoyager> anyone?
<USSVoyager> anyone?
<recon61> USSVoyager: maybe because those computer dont have web server
<soundray> Barackuse: time to get rid of XP and install it all natively, then
<USSVoyager> it does though
<Mi-kun> foo?
<USSVoyager> because if I open 80 to everyone it works fine
<almark> :sschoonmaker What log Do you need to see?
<jNoxx> !seen jim_p
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<rubbs_> killerboy, I think the easiest way to do it is to change the preferences of the volume control applet that is on the panel.  If I've read it correctly, the channel that the panel applet is set to is the one the hardware controls also control.
<Barackuse> soundray: I would but sadly I need the XP for working.  Somethings I need it for.
<sschoonmaker> log?  here is my error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<calaveraDeluxe> soundray: any idea why my usb-drive does mount as root and not as my user?
<sschoonmaker> glxgears won't even open
<n8tuser> USSVoyager-> what is your rule?
<aar> Mi-kun, what's the program called?
<soundray> Barackuse: nm. Well done anyway
<rubbs_> killerboy, You can change it by right clicking on the panel applet and choosing preferences
<Mi-kun> nvidia linux x86 64 something somethnig.run
<USSVoyager> 134.161.1.1 - 134.161.254.254 port 80 ALLOW
<jcarlso> Can anyone tell me how to get ImageMagick-devel installed? aptitude says its not a package, I've already installed  ImageMagick 6.3.7 02/18/08, Wand-config isn't available with it. MagicWand requires it to compile: http://www.magickwand.org/
<tmRDRGZ> Im running a CFG78v4 motherboard with INTEL DUAL CORE proessor vagina ATI radeon graphics card WHAT DO I DO KNOW?
<rubbs_> killerboy, if that doesn't work, I'm working on some other answers
<n8tuser> USSVoyager-> umm use the iptables -vL  to list that line, what you typed does not easily translate to the iptables rules
<killerboy> rubbs_, which applet do you mean, sound control applet (asking to be sure)
<rubbs_> killerboy, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jcarlso chasing dependencies on a program you wish to compile from outside sources can be a pain..  See what all their site says, or look for a deb package
<aar> Mi-kun, first make sure it's got executable rights, so you type: chmod +x nvidia linux x86 64 something somethnig.run
<aar> Mi-kun, then you type ./nvidia linux x86 64 something somethnig.run
<killerboy> nope, it doesn't work that way, it sets ALL controls
<soundray> jcarlso: I think what you need is libmagick9-dev
<USSVoyager> iptables?
<recon61> USSVoyager: what exactly are you trying to do? that dont make sense to me?
<nibsa1242> if I installed kubuntu-desktop and I now want to remove it how can I do so? removing package-kubunntu-desktop seems to leave all of the other packages installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<almark> :soundray I am also having sound issues
<sschoonmaker> anybody can help with my glx issues?  please?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<BenAshton24> TmRdgz: perhaps you shud plug in some periferals
<soundray> almark: ask the channel a question then
<killerboy> rubbs_, in other words, when i change vlume with this wheel it sets all volume controls at once
<USSVoyager> I'm going to try a reboot
<killerboy> rubbs_, it doesn't depend on applet default settings (checked it)
<Mi-kun> aar it didnt work
<jcarlso> soundray: thanks I'll try that
<almark> Hello, I need help with my alsamixer no working properly
<soundray> nibsa1242: why do you want to remove them -- do you need the space?
<aar> Mi-kun, what's the error message?
<soundray> almark: you need to be a bit more precise than that
<Mi-kun> cannot acess nvidia blablabla no such file or directory
<recon61> USSVoyager: why open port 80 to incoming connections on your entire network?
<almark> :soundray I have enough trouble with google :P
<rubbs_> killerboy, k. I'm not sure then off the top of my head, but I'm seeing if I could find something like what you're talking about
<Reformer81> If I burn the Ubuntu CD image to a blank DVD, will it still function properly?
<USSVoyager> I don't want them to access it from theoutside world
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 it is supposed to work.. yes
<malnilion> So, I want to use the regular metacity window theme for my windows with compiz but an emerald theme continues to be applied despite having uninstalled emerald, disabled emerald in my compiz script, and removed libemeraldengine0. Does anyone know what my problem might be, google has not been helpful.
<Reformer81> Jack_Sparrow: THanks
<ardchoille> Reformer81: I've done it, yes
<rubbs_> killerboy, just to make sure, when you use the hardware control (wheel) it sets the whole system up and down, but you would like it to only control one chanell (ie. pcm or something) right?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nibsa1242> soundray: because I'm having audio issues, and it started around the same time I installed kubuntu-desktop; additonally I never use KDE. Only KDE apps I use are Kate, Konq, and K3b. I can't even use K3b anymore because upgrading to Ibex means the burner on this machine creates coasters.
<D-rew> Anybody get gspca compiled for Intrepid?
<aar> Mi-kun, make sure you navigate to the right directory (i.e. the "folder" were the file is located) and make sure you're spelling the file name correctly. Also, if the file name has spaces, type inverted commas around it, like this: "nvidia linux x86 64 something somethnig.run"
<sschoonmaker> Jack_Sparrow, do you know anything about glx?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<Jack_Sparrow> sschoonmaker a little, but I am busy elsewhere..
<almark> I have a soundblaster Audigy SE 24bit sound card and I cant hear sound, I have the volume turned up in my mixer, I know the sound works though please help.
<sschoonmaker> Jack_Sparrow, I would be busy but I cant run my software now that I updated to 8.10
<soundray> D-rew: why? It's in the stock kernel
<gab3> any way in the shell to identify what TYPE of dram your computer uses?
<sschoonmaker> Jack_Sparrow, why would it work fine in 8.04 and then refuse to open whatsoever in 8.04
<D-rew> It is?
<killerboy> rubbs_, exactly, it's because when it controls all channels it controls mic recording volume too, and i don't wanna it do set it to full volume (you know what is there if you'll set your mic recording to full volume ;-)
<recon61> USSVoyager: well, it's the firewalls on the individual machines you need to change then, not the one on the router.
<USSVoyager> I'm on the machien
<allsystemsarego> almark, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<killerboy> s/what is there/what is happening/
<almark> :sschoonmaker Do you have a xorg.conf to show ppl?
<D-rew> This is why I need to read changelogs more frequently. ><
<DasE1> ﻿almark: is your snd-device listed correctly in alsamixergui ?
<ardchoille> What is the command that launches when you do alt+f2?
<USSVoyager> this isn't a router I'm trying to set it on
<rubbs_> killerboy, ok, I think i'm getting there, but haven't quite found what you need
<almark> :allsystemsarego thank you :)
<eltrkbrd> almark: I tried this yesterday with my audigy 2 zs and it did the trick - http://www.automaticable.com/2008-05-28/how-to-enable-surround-sound-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<Reformer81> Next question:  I have two physical hard drives.  HD1: Windows, Ubuntu partitions.  HD2: /home/ and linux-swap partitions.  How would I go about moving my /home to the first HD?
<almark> wow quick service
<eltrkbrd> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<jcarlso> soundray: That did the trick, thanks
<rubbs_> killerboy, found it!
<soundray> nibsa1242: I doubt that removing packages will fix the issue, but you could try starting with libarts libraries
<LjL> ardchoille: uhm, i'm not sure it's not just part of the panel (or whatever)...
<rubbs_> killerboy, go to system/preferences/sound
<eltrkbrd> simple and did the trick
<killerboy> rubbs_, ok, tell me please
<nibsa1242> soundray: ok, remove or add them?
<sschoonmaker> my xorg.conf is just the default, but here it is if you want to see:  http://pastebin.com/f782b7504
<lily_> question: Ubuntu 8.10, how can I change the icon of a launcher I've created?
<DasE1>  ardchoille: just a cmd-line (blank)
<rubbs_> killerboy, in there at the bottom is a list of devices you want to control with the hardware keys.
<almark> I have sound when I am at the login screen, I hear the drums, but thats it
<soundray> nibsa1242: remove (artsd is the KDE sound daemon, it causes trouble in rare circumstances)
<almark> I'll check those sites out thanks
<pulsewave> i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now when i hold alt and use the scroll wheel on the mouse my windows dont go transparent any more... where can i turn this back on?
<killerboy> rubbs, yup it works, thank you very much
<claux> hello
<nibsa1242> soundray: ok removing libarts1c2a right now
<rubbs_> killerboy, no problem glad I could help, sorry it took so long
<almark> :DasEl you mean the volume above Gnome right?
<sschoonmaker> before I upgraded to 8.10 my glx worked fine.  now it won't open any glx windows whatsoever http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<LjL> ardchoille: i really don't think it's a command, given nothing shows up in "ps aux" when that dialog is open
<killerboy> rubbs, no problem, it's me who need help :-)
<eltrkbrd> so guys, should I give up on the adobe flash choppiness problem and ubuntu 8.10 with compiz enabled?
<eltrkbrd> it sucks because it really forces me to switch back to windows
<hwilde> eltrkbrd, are you out of ram
<almark> "uses both"
<claux> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mi-kun> aar how do i navigate to my desktop?
<eltrkbrd> no, I have 3GB DDR-RAM
<eltrkbrd> P4 2.8GHz HT CPU
<killerboy> rubbs_, i have also some old problem, maybe you could help it too, interested?
<ardchoille> LjL: yeah, I've been trying to find it here with ps and gsm, can't find anything so I thought I'd ask
<eltrkbrd> it's an older Mobo
<D-rew> Hrm...
<soundray> nibsa1242: generally, if you've removed a metapackage like kubuntu-desktop, it should be possible to remove the dependent packages with 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<rubbs_> killerboy, i can try, hit me
<eltrkbrd> Asus P4P800-VM with Intel 865G chipset (onboard graphics)
<killerboy> rubbs_, how to change default dvd player?
<nibsa1242> soundray: still no sound; still getting W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted error in pulse audio
<eltrkbrd> everything else works amazingly
<nibsa1242> soundray: I allowed sudo apt-get autoremove to run.
<pulsewave> i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now when i hold alt and use the scroll wheel on the mouse my windows dont go transparent any more... where can i turn this back on?
<aar> Mi-kun, if you type pwd in your console you will get your Present Working Directory (e.g. /home/Mi-Kun/foo/bar means you're currently in the folder bar). In order to move down a folder (e.g. from bar to foo) you type "cd .." To move up a folder (e.g. from foo to bar) you type cd and the name of the folder (e.g. cd bar).
<nibsa1242> soundray: sorry the main issues seems to be this W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<sschoonmaker> before I upgraded to 8.10 my glx worked fine.  now it won't open any glx windows whatsoever http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<radecek> hi haw can I run a out file? I make I "hello word", bud I can't run this :(
<rubbs_> killerboy, i think it's in /system/preferences/prefered applications.   In there you can hit the drop down and it should have a list of some apps you have installed.  Otherwise you can use the terminal command to specify one that isn't on the list
<soundray> nibsa1242: I doubt whether your problem has anything to do with the KDE packages, but I haven't got any good suggestions (don't let my nick fool you, it's to do with ultrasound rather than audio)
<rubbs_> killerboy, there might be another way to do it.  I'll check into it
<hwilde> radecek, it's a binary, so put ./ before the name to run it   like   ./helloworld
<odonil> Where can I get ubuntu software repository list ?
<aar> Mi-kun, I reccommend you have a look at basic console commands before attempting to manage your system: http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basic.shtml
<hwilde> odonil, /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<soundray> !software > odonil
<ubottu> odonil, please see my private message
<recon61> USSVoyager: "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --sport 80 -j ACCEPT"  "iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT"  on the computer that the webserver is on, and you should have another firewall at you gateway that blocks port 80 for inbound connections( which will keep computer not on the local network from accessing webserver). but i not expert
<nibsa1242> soundray: I didn't think it had anything to do with KDE, but I was hoping. What makes no sense to me is that the live cd had sound. Installed, there was sound, then within a week or two... no sound.
<killerboy> rubbs_, problem is that there is no such entry as dvd player
<kushal> I have 5.1 speakers but only 3 out of the 5 speakers work on ubuntu. Please help!!
<radecek> thx :)
<killerboy> killerboy, only sound player and i've already changed it
<rubbs_> killerboy, another way you might try is to right click on a dvd and select properties.  Many times there's an "open with" tab.  From there you can select a player.  I'd have to try this method out myself yet.
<rubbs_> killerboy, try just the media player
<nibsa1242> soundray: maybe if I get rid of pulseaudio... what is the best alternative to pulse?
<soundray> nibsa1242: perhaps the problem is in your user config. Have you tried with a different user?
<nibsa1242> soundray: I'll go make one and try that. brb
<rubbs_> killerboy, if you don't want all your media to go there then I might have another way for you to do it
<recon61> USSVoyager: the web server you setting up is behind a second firewall(a router) I take it.
<ZummiG777> Question: I wish to install 8.10 from a flash drive onto a computer without a CD/DVD drive.  What is the best method to load the alternate livecd to a flash drive and make it bootable?
<soundray> !install | ZummiG777
<ubottu> ZummiG777: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> ZummiG777 The alternate is a livecd?
<soundray> ZummiG777: the Installation page has links for your exact issue ^^
<kushal>  I have 5.1 speakers but only 3 out of the 5 speakers work on ubuntu. Please help!!
<killerboy> killerboy, problem is that it doesn't matter, it could even be all media, but it's impossible to set, totem start always
<killerboy> s/killerboy/rubbs/
<skeruno> Hi there some knows about a bug in gzip compressed tar file bigger that a few gb's (2-4)?
<ZummiG777> Thanks soundray.  Jack the livecd is an iso of the livecd, alternate installer.
<eltrkbrd> I guess I'll try rolling back to flash version 9
<killerboy> rubbs_, and there is also no open with... when right clicking
<soundray> eltrkbrd: have you checked for conflicting flash plugins?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZummiG777 I am aware of the livecd, I understood that the alt was a tex install and NOT a livecd
<eltrkbrd> kushal: try - http://www.automaticable.com/2008-05-28/how-to-enable-surround-sound-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<sschoonmaker> nobody can help get glx working??  it worked fine before in 8.04.  I am going to have to reinstall completely  http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<eltrkbrd> I did that yesterday on my Audigy 2 zs with z5300 5.1 sound system and it works perfectly
<rubbs_> killerboy, k, got an idea. just a sec
<kushal>  eltrkbrd: thanks I would try it
<soundray> eltrkbrd: have you checked for conflicting flash plugins?
<eltrkbrd> yea
<ZummiG777> Sorry, my mistake in terminology
<eltrkbrd> about:plugins
<rubbs_> killerboy, what version of Ubuntu are you using (ie hardy, intrepid)
<eltrkbrd> only the adobe 10.0 rc12 plugin
<eltrkbrd> the latest one
<eltrkbrd> no others
<eltrkbrd> it works fine if I disable compiz
<killerboy> hardy
<eltrkbrd> I had this problem in 7.10 but it went away when I installed 8.04
<soundray> eltrkbrd: compiz is evil
<eltrkbrd> now I did a clean install of 8.10 and problem is back :(
<killerboy> eltrkbrd, exactly :-)
<sschoonmaker> please I don't want to have to reinstall 8.04
<neohaven> DjDCH: salut
<eltrkbrd> ahh
<nbeebo> damn dudes deluge is much faster than transmission!!
<killerboy> nbeebo, deluge is good piece of software
<eltrkbrd> so guys, what's the alternative to compiz?
<Nickste> Hi - I'm having trouble understanding how my hostname should work. If I have a domain xxxxxx.com - that points to my ubuntu server (dns not handled by me), should my hosts file show  <ipaddress> xxxxxx.com <servername> or should it be <ipaddress> <servername>.xxxxxxx.com <servername> ?
<DjDCH> neohaven: hey !
<Melik> eltrkbrd,
<soundray> eltrkbrd: metacity
<Melik> whats wrong?
<eltrkbrd> hi melik
<almark> I need to just get my sound working I don't need surround sound my card is a surround sound card though but I dont have the speakers for it.
<nbeebo> killerboy it is
<hwilde> Nickste, your hosts file should be your internal hostname, aka the output of the command "hostname"
<ardchoille> eltrkbrd: Metacity on its own can do compositing, though it's not as feature-rich as compiz.
<Melik> sound card?
<hwilde> Nickste, dns can point whatever name it wants to you, that is external
<killerboy> rubbs_, so, did you find something?
<Melik> what sound card do u have
<nest> o kurwa co to jest
<eltrkbrd> the problem is that I have an Asus P4P800-VM mobo (intel 865G chipset for onboard graphics) with P4 2.8GHz HT CPU, and 3GB DDR-RAM with clean install of Ubuntu 8.10 and latest version of adobe flash (installed from .deb) and I get choppy video on all flash unless compiz is disabled
<Nickste> hwilde: Ermmm... I'm not sure I quite understand that?
<killerboy> nest, co masz na mysli?
<loller> i`ve got problems with running videos in websites , they just can`t run , any suggestion what can cause the problem swf-player or flash ..
<rubbs_> killerboy, I think I might, but it depends on what version of ubuntu you are running.  what version are you running (hardy, intrepid?)?
<eltrkbrd> I check firefox about:plugins and only 1 version of flash is installed
<killerboy> rubbs_, hardy, i answered before, but you might not have seen it
<Mi-kun> aar i know those commands but somehow cd desktop doesnt seem to work when im my home directory
<eltrkbrd> version 8.04 didn't have this problem with flash & video from what I can remember
<allsystemsarego> eltrkbrd, why did you install flash from .deb and not from the repos?
<almark> :DasEl I have my card enabled in alsamixer gui want am I doing wrong?
<ardchoille> Mi-kun: cd Desktop
<Nickste> hwilde: I'm wanting to run apache and a mail server from this ubuntu setup. I'm not sure whether my hostname should be <servername>.xxxxx.com or just xxxxxx.com in my hosts file?
<sschoonmaker> help before I upgraded to 8.10 my glx worked fine.  now it won't open any glx windows whatsoever http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<rubbs_> killerboy, sorry I didn't see it
<shams> where can i find a good  gedit color scheme for php developing?
<eltrkbrd> well, I tried going into synaptic afterwards and uninstalled/ reinstalled from repos but it was the same version and still same problem
<killerboy> rubbs_, np, much traffix
<hwilde> Nickste, it should just be servername.    the external dns adds your domain
<killerboy> sschoonmaker, want help?
<almark> :sschoonmaker I think the only way to use an Ati card 8500 is to use the older Ubuntu, I might have to do this myself
<eltrkbrd> I installed from .deb because I didn't know any better I guess...
<Nickste> ok, thanks :)
<eltrkbrd> I'm a noob to Ubuntu...
<sschoonmaker> please I don't want to have to reinstall 8.04
<rubbs_> killerboy, I think this will do it.  Open up your home folder (or nautilus) and go to /edit/preferences/ then you can go to the media tab
<almark> :sschoonmaker I don't want to either, but is this the only way, someone?
<eltrkbrd> this really breaks my back though because without flash working properly it's back to windows
<sschoonmaker> before I upgraded to 8.10 my glx worked fine.  now it won't open any glx windows whatsoever http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<almark> :sschoonmaker What card do you have?
<rubbs_> killerboy, from there you should be able to change the default behavior for dvd's
<eltrkbrd> If I installed a new video card instead of using the onboard Intel 865G graphics, that would probably help but I don't have another video card...
<isleshocky77> Anyone know if there is a plugin or extension to have a summary panel for Evolution?  Similar to outlook and Kontact that contains upcoming appointments, tasks, and new email.
<killerboy> rubbs_, yup, there is somthing, but there is no choice, only totem, or nothing, or ask or open folder
<sschoonmaker> almark, I have an ati radeion x1200 or something like that
<brutus> jumpy jaguar is ubuntu's next release?
<sschoonmaker> jaunty jackalope
<almark> :sschoonmaker I have a ati radeon 8500 agp 128 ddr
<rubbs_> killerboy: ok try this: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-06/msg02572.html
<eltrkbrd> adobe sucks
<allsystemsarego> !jaunty | brutus
<ubottu> brutus: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<eltrkbrd> but what's the alternative
<almark> :sschoonmaker This is a problem I have read about with Linix, Linux doesn't like ati
<Akiv1> Anyone else running GNOME-DO? I am loving it, but find it is extremely buggy. It seems to always crash or not load properly
<eltrkbrd> proprietary bs
<sschoonmaker> almark, my video card works fine.
<rubbs_> killerboy, you can replace vlc in those instructions with whatever you want
<eltrkbrd> flash!
<brutus> what's with all the animals
<almark> :sschoonmaker But not fglrx?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mi-kun> ok i think i got the chmod thing to work
<sschoonmaker> help before I upgraded to 8.10 my glx worked fine.  now it won't open any glx windows whatsoever http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<allsystemsarego> !flash | eltrkbrd
<ubottu> eltrkbrd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DasE1> ﻿﻿almark: :sschoonmaker prob is xorg 7.4 of ibex, but you can use free drivers
<sschoonmaker> DasE1, I am using free drivers
<eltrkbrd> ubottu: thanks, will try that...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sschoonmaker> my xorg.conf is just the default, but here it is if you want to see:  http://pastebin.com/f782b7504
<eltrkbrd> uh oh...
<DasE1> sschoonmaker so then you'll have to set up your monitor correctly
<almark> :DasEl why the flickering screen then, that is my problem and I know if I run blender the whole system will crash with DRI on, I have to do the same thing In Gentoo disable DRI do you know what I could do?
<sschoonmaker> DasE1, I don't know how.  I didn't have to do that before.  What do I d o
<killerboy> rubbs_, reading
<hans> hi
<nbeebo> how to start a forum?
<Lasivian> is there any way to get a notification when a specific package has been updated?
<Lasivian> ubottu, you're smarter than some users I know :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rubbs_> killerboy, np
<nun> !send
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about send
<loller> i`ve got installed flashplugin-nonfree but i still can`t run videos using firefox
<loller> the videos just can`t start ...
<DasE1> sschoonmaker : I'm about to leave (tired) , xorg of ibex stimes is even empty, as they moved config to other items, but you can still edit /etc/X11/xorg conf, with two things in mind : load the right driver and sepecify your monitor
<sschoonmaker> DasE1, my xorg.conf is just the default, but here it is if you want to see:  http://pastebin.com/f782b7504
<USSVoyager> Hey I need some help with UFW
<eltrkbrd> thanks guys, maybe better luck on upcoming updates of ubuntu 8.10, firefox, compiz, and flash
<KemrinH> I need some serious help. I'm using a Dell XPS 1210 running Ubuntu 8.10, and my Keyboard has been disconnecting for some reason. I'll be doing routine tasks like browsing the web or sorting files and it will simply stop working and refuse to accept any imput. The mouse will still work, but I've noticed that whenever my keyboard stops working, I lose the ability to move windows around with the mouse, though I can otherwise interact with them normally
<Mi-kun> i just gave it permission but i still got permission denied?
<USSVoyager> why is it ignoring the IP range rules that I have setup
<DasE1> sschoonmaker : watched it already
<eltrkbrd> damn flash, switching back to xp for now...
<d0kt0rn> eltrkbrd: Why would you?
<KemrinH> eltrkbrd What's wrong with your flash?
<eltrkbrd> cause flash is choppy
<sschoonmaker> DasE1, but it's a laptop, how would I even go about figuring out everything I need to specify
<brutus> ubottu, what's your purpose?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<d0kt0rn> eltrkbrd: what version are you using? 9 or 10?
<eltrkbrd> I have a clean install of Ubuntu 8.10
<eltrkbrd> 10
<allsystemsarego> Lasivian, with some heavy scripting, yes
<Hix-nix_> et
<sschoonmaker> please I don't want to have to reinstall 8.04
<DasE1> !x | sschoonmaker
<ubottu> sschoonmaker: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * sschoonmaker stares blankly at DasE1... 
<sschoonmaker> so I have to just reinstall then
<d0kt0rn> eltrkbrd: can you explain what's happeing, what's your problem?
<almark> "is still needing sound help"
<sschoonmaker> !alsa > almark
<ubottu> almark, please see my private message
<KemrinH> almark: What's wrong with your sound?
<eltrkbrd>  the problem is that I have an Asus P4P800-VM mobo (intel 865G chipset for onboard graphics) with P4 2.8GHz HT CPU, and 3GB DDR-RAM with clean install of Ubuntu 8.10 and latest version of adobe flash and I get choppy video on all flash unless compiz is disabled
<Lasivian> allsystemsarego, drat, thanks
<sschoonmaker> eltrkbrd, so disable compiz already ok?
<killerboy> rubbs_, it's strange that there is no configurator for that don't you think, i suppose somebody forgot about in in ubuntu, or gnome
<eltrkbrd> yea, but that sucks
<DasE1> sschoonmaker : there also is a example for a (configured ) xorg, it's no too geeky, but I'm really tired and unconcentrated I can give only direction
<almark> :KemrinH I hear drums in login but thats it, I cant get sound  to work inUbuntu
<eltrkbrd> with compiz disabled window look like windows 3.1
<nbeebo> how to start a forum?
<Melik> do metacity --replace
<sschoonmaker> DasE1, so you think it is vsync and hsync and all that?  my monitor displays everything perfectly fine.  I just can't open glx.  It's not a resolution iissue
<rubbs_> killerboy, this is true, although sometimes the problem is that the media player developers don't add hooks for the gnome environment to easily use.
<KemrinH> almark Have you opened your Volume Control and checked your settings?
<almark> :KemrinH If I do a command line sound test then i hear that static sound for testing.
<rubbs_> killerboy, what media player where you hoping to use?
<d0kt0rn> eltrkbrd: Sorry that I can be of no help but perhaps if you google your issue or try the compiz channel you'd might get some more usefull help
<almark> :KemrinH Yep
<killerboy> rubbs_, mplayer
<Melik> whats a good alternative to VLC/
<DasE1>  sschoonmaker : so you got a vid-driver problem
<eltrkbrd> I've tried both already, but thanks d0kt0rn
<killerboy> Melik, mplayer
<ardchoille> Melik: mplayer
<killerboy> ;-)
<eltrkbrd> :)
<eltrkbrd> ubuntu still rocks!
<d0kt0rn> !alsa > d0kt0rn
<ubottu> d0kt0rn, please see my private message
<almark> :KemrinH All is fine, what could I be doing wrong, even In Gentoo I got sound working lol
<Melik> which would u say is better, vlc or mplayer?
<eltrkbrd> just flash sucks cAAAcks
<KemrinH> almark have you opened your sound preferences and checked your hardware settings?
<sschoonmaker> DasE1, ok I would agree to that...  how does hacking xorg.conf resolve a video driver problem tho
<killerboy> Melik, mplayer, only menus don't work, but they will
<nbeebo> how hard can it be to get info how to start a forum...
<almark> :KemrinH do you mean alsamixer yes
<ardchoille> Melik: and if you need dvd menus, try xine
<KemrinH> almark No, the basic Sound Preferences window in your hardware section.
<almark> :KemrinH I have it on auto atm
<frith> does anyone else here have the issues with the kernel panic if near a wireless N gateway?
<KemrinH> almark have you attempted to change it to Alsa or something other than auto?
<KemrinH> almark It's possible that it's autodecting incorrectly
<KemrinH> I'm using a Dell XPS 1210 running Ubuntu 8.10, and my Keyboard has been disconnecting for some reason. I'll be doing routine tasks like browsing the web or sorting files and it will simply stop working and refuse to accept any imput. The mouse will still work, but I've noticed that whenever my keyboard stops working, I lose the ability to move windows around with the mouse, though I can otherwise interact with them normally
<Gyron> Can someone here plz help me with setting up my wifi card?
<frith> KemrinH, does dmesg say anything?
<almark> :KemrinH Default Mixer Tracks CA0106 (Alsa Mixer) <--- my card is on
<Gyron> The driver is installed, but for some reason I am having trouble adding the wireless network connection
<rubbs_> killerboy, if you do the graphical way (going though the preferences in nautilus, you can specify "other application"
<KemrinH> Yeah, it gives a bunch of code looking output. I don't know what it means. What should I look for?
<rubbs_> killerboy, this will allow you to select mplayer from the list.
<almark> :KemrinH how do I get it detect my card properly?
<killerboy> rubbs_, there is no "other application"
<rubbs_> killerboy, at least that's what is allowed on mine, but I'm running intrepid
<rubbs_> killerboy, ah. sorry then. not sure then.
<frith> KemrinH, stupid question, have you tried another keyboard?
<KemrinH> almark It may not be able to, you may have to configure the sound preferences yourself.
<powertool08> I'm trying to use vnc over a ssh tunnel and it is unusably slow, whats a recommended upload speed for the vncserver to be on? Mine is 512kb/s up and 8000kb/s down
<KemrinH> frith The keyboard is built in. It's a laptop.
<almark> :KemrinH yeah but no alsaconf , that was so much easier
<KemrinH> almark So it's fixed?
<frith> KemrinH, that is interesting, i thought it was a usb issue for a second
<almark> :KemrinH hardly
<Gyron> someone plz help me. The wifi driver for my card is installed, but for some reason I am having trouble adding the wireless network connection
<killerboy> rubbs_, what is %m, there is nothing in desktop entry specification about it
<almark> :KemrinH where do I configure the sound manually in Ubuntu?
<brutus> whats more stable? kde or gnome?
<KemrinH> frith No, I'm not sure what's the problem. I think it's software.
<jhass840> hey guys, at boot time one of my partitions showed 42.4% non-contiguous blocks and I'm a little worried about it.  What should I do?
<KemrinH> almark I'm no expert, but I think you should go to Sound Preferences window and see if you can adjust everything to Alsa
<ghaleb> guys I'm really impressed about nx project .. it's really light!!
<frith> KemrinH, pastebin me the last 30 lines of your dmesg
<recon61> ﻿frith: yep, must say i do have that problem now and then
<rubbs_> killerboy, it's what tells the vlc command (in this case) that it should look at the media that is inserted
<Mi-kun> how do i switch to run level 3?
<KemrinH> jhass840 try fisk
<rubbs_> killerboy, I'm not sure if mplayer needs that or not.
<ghaleb> thank you nx guys ;)
<almark> :KemrinH I have played around with that until i was blue in face "shurgs" I don't know what to do.
<frith> recon61, i've only managed to avoid it my turning wifi off, i assume its a kernel 2.6.27 issue
<killerboy> rubbs_, but it's undocumented, or i cannot find documentation for it
<KemrinH> frith What's a pastebin again?
<ghaleb> oh wrong channel sorry!!
<jhass840> KemrinH: Thanks, I appreciate the help
<KemrinH> almark Sorry, I'm not sure either, you'll have to find someone a little more expert than me.
<Gyron> What about me? Is anyone going to help me?
<KemrinH> jhass840 Don't do that while you're disk is mounted.
<frith> KemrinH, pastebin.com pastebin.ca .org etc etc etc :) pick the one you like the best
<KemrinH> jhass840  Just a heads up. Unmount and fisk it from a liveboot CD or something
<KemrinH> frith Alright, one second
<recon61> ﻿frith: being getting panics since 8.04. but the come and go, not consistent
<frith> KemrinH, i don't know what one is the most politically correct one to use
<almark> :KemrinH I know what is doing I suspect anyway, I have three sound devices in my computer my onboard intel, I don't use. my sb live I use for old midi and my Sb audigy SE I use.
<killerboy> rubbs_, lol %m is deprecated and it's name of miniicon %-S
<frith> recon61, i've not had one on 8.04 ever, just 8.10 now
<frith> recon61, have you seen if you get it on other distros?
<jhass840> KemrinH: I might be able to unmount it and do it right now and do it without the live cd.  It's just a mail partition
<kroffe> finns det nån hubblista till dc som fungerar
<recon61> ﻿frith: on one distro is enough for me
<rubbs_> killerboy, ah, in any case, I've found this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843542 it might help
<Gyron> frith: are you familiar with how to configure wireless network connections under 8.04?
<lucax> is it possible to resume upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 if i want? its gonna take it a while and i dont know if im gonna leave this on
<recon61> ﻿frith: to you experience any problems with secured web pages like hotmail?
<jhass840> KemrinH: One last thing, is fisk installed by default or do I need to get it from synaptic?
<frith> Gyron, so so, i used to do it manually with iw*
<KemrinH> jhass840 it's default.
<KemrinH> frith http://pastebin.com/d6e20ecff
<almark> :KemrinH thanks for your help regardless of this problem I am having.
<eltrkbrd> well guys, thanks for all the fish... maybe better luck with ubuntu/compiz and flash in the future... :)
<frith> recon61, none on either my laptop or desktop
<jhass840> KemrinH: Alright, thank you very much.  I appreciate it
<Gyron> frith: What do I do to add a connection once I am in gnome>
<KemrinH> almark No problem, only wish I'd been able to help.
<Gyron> ?
<almark> :KemrinH ;)
<KemrinH> jhass840 No problem. Hope it helps.
<frith> Gyron, well there is a gnome applet that does it for you,
<fdm> Hello, I am looking for a program wich checks my logfiles (auth.log,maillog,apache,etc) for unauthorized access attempts.
<Gyron> frith: Could you kindly point me to the applet?
<recon61> ﻿frith: well, I was able to reproduce a crash for about one day by nmap 'ing my router , then it stopped. think there is a external net factor to the panics.
<ThersiT> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu-Studio last night and in installed alot of other programs as dependencies including a new kernel. Is there any way to easly uninstall all of it mainly the kernel update?
<fdm> (....... and blocks ips)
<frith> Gyron, have you lost the icon in your gnome bar that looks like two computers? one behind the other?
<KemrinH> frith Did you get that?
<frith> KemrinH, sorry dude, i didn't
<KemrinH> frith No problem, here it is again: http://pastebin.com/d6e20ecff
<jhass840> KemrinH: you said it's called fisk?
<Gyron> Frith: I see that applet now
<KemrinH> jhass840 I believe so, yes. fsck sorry.
<KemrinH> jhass840 Misspelled it.
<frith> Gyron, right click
<frith> KemrinH, ok i was expecting to see something interesting there
<KemrinH> jhass840 fsck /dev/sda(blablablablabla)
<jhass840> KemrinH: Oh okay, that would explain why I couldn't find it. :)
<frith> KemrinH, suggestion, plug in a usb keyboard
<KemrinH> frith Nothing of interest?
<frith> KemrinH, normally i swear by dell laptops
<nikami> nah...dell has gone to crap
<nikami> Lenovo FTW
<LjL> !ot
<KemrinH> frith Yeah, it's worked fine since I installed ubuntu 2 years ago or so, but now I'm getting this odd glitch
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ChrisBookwood> How do i make a certain app open on a particular viewport?
<Gyron> frith: I right clicked it and selected edit wireless networks
<outoftime> hi everyone - my macbook pro running intrepid has suddenly started hard-freezing today. it looks like my GPU temperature is very high - would that cause a complete screen-freeze?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<Barackuse> nikami: I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell D6150 Lap Top
<frith> KemrinH, have you upgraded to each release?
<Jon5000> Hey #Ubuntu team!  Anyone succesfully share a FAT32 USB drive with a Windows PC on the network??  Have tried all sorts of tricks and still cannot share it!  (Ubuntu 8.04)
<gnutron> fdm: sudo grep denied /var/log/auth.log
<b52laptop> hi
<Robotra> i must say, for an eee specific distro, this is pretty lam
<Robotra> e
<b52laptop> ppl i have just installed ubuntu
<fdm> gnutron: thanks, i got already an answer. i was looking for something like fail2ban
<KemrinH> frith I usually format and fully reinstall, only bringing important files like .mozilla and .purple with me.
<nikami> i'm sure it runs fine, but the build quality of dells has really gone downhill in recent years
<b52laptop> and my default xorg.conf is empty
<frith> Gyron, you should be able to figure it out from there, oh wait you can left click it :) should auto scan for you
<b52laptop> !!
<Robotra> like, what is this shit
<LjL> ThersiT: "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ubuntustudio-desktop" *should* achieve that
<KemrinH> frith I'm on Ibex now.
<LjL> !language | Robotra
<ubottu> Robotra: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Caduceus> hackel
<KemrinH> ubottu Are you really a robot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frith> KemrinH, dude i am not helping you with pre-release stuff
<KemrinH> frith Ibex is the current release
<Robotra> ok fine
<Caduceus> I need help downloading nvidsdriver without an internet connection
<frith> oh intrepid
<Caduceus> Could someone help me out?
<KemrinH> frith Jackalope is the next step.
<ChrisBookwood> How do i make a certain app open on a particular viewport?
<Robotra> but you think an eee centric distro would support the hardware ootb
<recon61> ﻿frith: here is the syslog of a crash i had a couple of days ago http://paste.ubuntu.com/83704/
<frith> KemrinH, sorry i forgot it was intrepid ibex
<nikami> downloading implies using an internet connection
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<KemrinH> frith No problem.
<nikami> besides, if you're connected right now, why can't you just get it from the net?
<LjL> Robotra: what exactly is this eee specific distro you're talking about? ubuntu isn't eee specific.
<Barackuse> can anyone hit this page? 172.20.1.18
<frith> recon61, we need to turn debug on for our kernels there is not enough info,
<Caduceus> I've got a USB flash drive and I need help downloading the software.
<Barackuse> oh never mind
<Caduceus> Can someone help me?
<frith> KemrinH, so you put in a usb keyboard and all is well?
<ibm_> anyone know how to open sig file
<KemrinH> barackuse No
<KemrinH> frith No, I'm using my normal keyboard. When it happens I just have to reboot and everything is fine again.
<subpar> Caduceus: the usb should be able to work if you just plug it in
<killerboy> rubbs_, ok, i'm writing simple script, so it should work
<Barackuse> KemrinH: Yea I know, its a private IP, I realized that once I finished typing it
<KemrinH> frith It's just that it happens often enough to be really annoying, and I'd like to fix it.
<recon61> ﻿frith: well, I'm pretty sure my crashers are related to http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/
<rubbs_> Killerboy good to know
<KemrinH> barackuse Okay.
<Caduceus> subpar, Its a wireless USB adapter
<Caduceus> and I use it to get my internet connection
<recon61> ﻿frith: so how you turn on debugging?
<subpar> oh
<nikami> anyone know of a better GUI client than XChat? Its OK, but I loved mIRCs window tiling, plus the insane number of scripts available. Invision rocked my world
<negge> Does anyone have any recommendations of how I could shrink my Ubuntu installation a little bit. I'm using Intrepid on my Eee and the operating system alone takes up about 3.1 GB of disk space, and this is after I've removed as many unnecessary applications as possible (OO, Evolution, Gimp etc).
<Caduceus> A guy yesterday told me to download something called nvidriver or something like that.
<frith> recon61, hang on
<KemrinH> frith Oh well, thanks for trying to help. I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.
<gnutron> Caduceus: you are here as nikami pointed out, why not download it now and put it on some portable media?
<subpar> ndiswrapper
<k2s> what is the best way to share pictures between two users on Ubuntu 8.10 ? I want to let my wife to work with Picasa under her account and be able to work with the same pictures from my account.
<subpar> are you using intrepid?
<nikami> what driver are you looking to install? WLAN?
<Caduceus> gnutron, where can i download it from
<genii> negge: Maybe clear your apt cache
<Caduceus> yes i am subpar.
<ChrisBookwood> How do I make an application always open on a particular viewport/workspace?
<KemrinH> k2s You can establish a folder in the home folder to which you both have permissions.
<nikami> The newest kernels have support for most WLAN chips
<subpar> Caduceus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<gnutron> Caduceus: i assumed you knew, try google?
<subpar> the wiki is your friend :)
<Caduceus> #
<Caduceus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/misc/ndiswrapper-common
<Caduceus> #
<Caduceus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Caduceus> #
<FloodBot1> Caduceus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Caduceus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/net/ndisgtk
<nikami> lol
<genii> negge: eg:  sudo apt-get clean
<negge> genii: you mean running apt-get autoclean?
<subpar> that's the package yr looking for, though I would make sure that your card isn't supported natively first
<Caduceus> ok which link should i press? :|
<negge> I already did that
<subpar> just read the page
<Caduceus> k
<subpar> if you can build legos, you can do anything with the wiki
<genii> negge: Autoclean only dumps some of them, clean dumps all of them
<subpar> it's all following instructions
<negge> genii: wow thanks for the tip, it instantly shaved off about 500 MB!
<nikami> BTW...anyone have an answer to my client question? Anything better than XChat?
<negge> genii: any other suggestions? I think I've used localepurge once before but it didn't seem to matter that much
<Caduceus> so put it onto my usb and plug the usb onto the ubuntu computer and it should work?
<subpar> Caduceus: it might.. ubuntu supports a lot of cards natively, especially in intrepid
<gnutron> nikami: for a gui irc client, probably not, but you may like irssi.
<ddggttff3> hi
<Caduceus> subpar, I found out mine isnt supported =(
<LjL> nikami: x-chat is almost certainly the most developed-for GUI client under Linux, so while some non-GUI client may have more scripts available than it, i doubt you'll have much luck with GUI clients. perhaps the most similar to mIRC would be KvIRC, but then it's a KDE application.
<subpar> then follow the directions on that page
<nikami> thanks gnutron, but I am definitely looking for a GUI client
<Caduceus> okay.
<Caduceus> Thanks
<subpar> np
<Xero> ddggttff3: hey, welcome to the ubuntu irc :P
<genii> negge: Thats the biggest one. Also buildup hapens in /var/log and firefox caches, I have firefox set to clear all stuff when it exits. Rotating logs often also helps with the log buildup
<Jon5000> $$ REWARD $$ get my USB FAT32 drive shared over windows network...  Will pay
<subpar> Jon5000: lol google samba
<gnutron> nikami: you could do mIRC via wine, but... cough, xchat is superior imho.
<Flannel> !samba | Jon5000
<ubottu> Jon5000: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<LjL> Jon5000: and with that, you've made sure that a few people will never even consider helping you now.
<nikami> I definitely don't want to put KDE on my laptop. Gnome's network manager is so much better and thats important especially since I switch between a lot of encrypted networks and use WPA2 a lot
<ddggttff3> um, can i get some driver help? i use a creative x- fi sound card, and i need help geting my 5.1 to work on ubuntu with the official creative driver
<LjL> nikami: uh, wait, i'm not a big fan of mixing GNOME apps with KDE apps, but installing KvIRC definitely doesn't mean that you'd *switch* to KDE...
<Jon5000> Subpar, I have been ALL OVER SAAMBA.  Totally works for all other folders.  But the USB drive will not share regardless of what i do with permissions, etc.
<nikami> I thought about the whole mIRC via wine, but I read that it doesn't run too well and I am definitely looking to migrate to as much OS software as posible.
<negge> genii: I'll check the log sizes. My system is fairly fresh (installed about a month ago and haven't been used that much) so the buidup is probably quite small...
<subpar> nikami: then just acclimate to xchat.. it's the best one, better than mIRC after you get used to it
<powertool08> I'm trying to use vnc over a ssh tunnel and it is unusably slow, whats a recommended upload speed for the vncserver to be on? Mine is 512kb/s up
<LjL> nikami: look the only other two GTK clients there are in the repos are Loqui and LostIRC, not much around to try out
<nikami> why do you think its better than mIRC? More efficient?
<hwilde> powertool08, you can't just do it via command line?  what are you tyring to do (end result)
<Jon5000> subpar, in fact I have also noticed other people experiencing the same problem with USB drive shares in forum's etc.  Most unsolved, others with solutions that did not work for me.  hence my $$ REWARD $$
<gnu> salut
<subpar> Jon5000: well if it's unresolved, then I doubt anyone would suddenly be able to resolve it for money
<Flannel> Jon5000: And that's still not the way to go about it.  A properly crafted question (complete with whta you've tried, and what else works, etc) would be a much better way to get that question answered.
<unkmar> I plan to create a fai (fully automatic install) of Ubuntu on a USB flash drive.  I'm not understanding the fai instructions.
<powertool08> hwilde: well i do alot via cli but sometimes i want gui,so i'll ssh in and start the vnc server only if i need it but its slow, right now I'm wanting to use k3b
<ddggttff3> um, can i get some driver help? i use a creative x- fi sound card, and i need help geting my 5.1 to work on ubuntu with the official creative drive
<powertool08> hwilde: x forwarding over ssh is even slower than vnc btw
<ddggttff3> i use the creative x-fi xtreme gamer card
<Jon5000> subpar: just because others' similar issues didnt show up as resolved in the particular forums i found did not translate to "unresolvable" to me....  especially not for the #ubuntu team!
<hwilde> powertool08, oh I know.   you should try tightvnc  it has nice cmopression.  make sure you tune all hte options
<unkmar> we can assume the install is for CD, as I know how to create a bootable USB of a CD using UNetbootin.
<Caduceus> subpar. Are you there?
<subpar> yeah, but I'm about to head to work
<powertool08> hwilde: i'm using x11vnc because its the only option i've found to let me connect to an already running display without starting vnc with X, can tightvnc do this?
<allsystemsarego> powertool08, alternatively use reverse VNC, it's more secure than straight VNC
<hwilde> powertool08, yeah of course
<beeyatch> hey :) anyone here running ubuntu on 3 (or more) screens on 2 seperat nvidia cards (pcie, 9800gtx)?
<Caduceus> Ok okay, I've just got a question but ill ask someone else.
<Caduceus> Thanks for your help though.
<Gyron> frith: it will not let me enter in the bssids into the wirelesss network configuration window
<unkmar> The instructions mention FAI_DEBMIRROR in the fai_conf.  All the needed files are intended to be on the CD.
<dalekleader> Q: What is the command to view running processes?
<powertool08> hwilde: how do i get it to connect to display :0 days after display :0 was logged into?
<unkmar> beeyatch: I'm not, but I have recently.
<rickjames> do you guys knowof a converter to take standard movie formats and turn them in to 3gp formats for ubuntu ?
<Jimi__Hendrix> u/join #ubuntu-programming
<fosco_> dalekleader: ps ax
<Gyron> it doesn't even show any wireless networks on the left
<hwilde> powertool08, just type umm    vino-preferences    then allow it.  it binds to the current display
<unkmar> I don't recall which to PCI cards I have.  not PCIE.
<allsystemsarego> rickjames, mencoder
<killerboy> rubbs, it won't work so simply, because i have to discover if disc is DVD, VCD, etc...
<beeyatch> unkmar: i have a problem to enable twinview via nvidia-settings (not checkable) is that due to a leak of the tool or dosn't it work at all?
<hackel> For some reason, Network manager is showing my ethernet device 3 times, and my wifi device twice.  Has anyone seen this behaviour before?
<killerboy> :-(
<dalekleader> fosco, thx
<Jon5000> Flannel, thanks for the critique.  here is a more fully developed question:  I am having touble sharing folders on my USB drive (connected to a pc running Ubuntu 8.04) with other computers on the network that run windows.  I am using Samba and have been able to share other folders succesfully.  From windows I can "see" the folders in question, but clicking on them produces a message saying i dont have permission.  no passwor
<Jon5000> d screen comes up.  I have tried to changed the permissions, etc. but that didnt work.  Can anyone help?
<rickjames> allsystemsarego mencoder?
<Caduceus> hackel! remember me? :P
<CyberGabber> Jon5000: Maybe this : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-February/138576.html
<Caduceus> I kinda need some more help :$
<Jimi__Hendrix> hey guys i installed from the beta cd (cause that was already burned) and it worked well...but when i updated screens have been laggy (when scrolling) and when moving windows around...how can i fix this (compiz wont turn on either)
<ddggttff3> can i please get help? i got a creative x-fi xtreme gamer sound card, and id like to get my 5.1 on it working.
<allsystemsarego> rickjames, it's in the medibuntu repo
<hackel> Caduceus, yes...
<powertool08> hwilde: hmm, vino...
<ubuntu_> .....
<Caduceus> Could you help me out a bit hackel? :$
<killerboy> oh, he's gone
<rickjames> allsystemsarego: ty
<hackel> Caduceus, what is the problem?
<hwilde> !vino | powertool08
<killerboy> bye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<hwilde> !vnc | powertool08
<ubottu> powertool08: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<unkmar> anyone here familiar with fai? (Fully Automatic Install)
<powertool08> hwilde: i'm aware of vino
<hwilde> powertool08, freenx
<Caduceus> Remember the site page you gave me yesterday?
<hwilde> powertool08, freenx is the bomb
<Gyron> Cybergabber: Do you know how to configure wireless network connections?
<Caduceus> on section 3.1, I didnt understand how to do that :|
<powertool08> hwilde: ok i'll look into freenx
<hwilde> powertool08, its very fast
<Jimi__Hendrix> hey guys i installed from the beta cd (cause that was already burned) and it worked well...but when i updated screens have been laggy (when scrolling) and when moving windows around...how can i fix this (compiz wont turn on either)
<powertool08> allsystemsarego: thanks for the reverse vnc tip
<powertool08> hwilde: thanks
<CyberGabber> Gyron: No, sorry, why ask me?
<h00k> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with the Dell's latest BIOS A12 and its effect on the touchpad
<Tankado> Any good program for writing a PDF file ?
<Jimi__Hendrix> anyone?
<hwilde> Tankado, OpenOffice can export to pdf
<Gyron> Is anyone here good with wireless connections?
<genii> Tankado: openoffice writer can export directly to pdf
<Jon5000> cybergrabber: thanks.  thats a link i had not found.  will look into it.
<allsystemsarego> Tankado, the cups-pdf driver
<hackel> Caduceus, that's for a different card, it doesn't apply to you.  Did you get ndisgtk installed?
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : have you got all the restricted drivers enabled?
<Gyron> I cannot configure my my wireless connection
<genii> hwilde: Darn, too slow
<Tankado> geniii,hwilde,allsystemsarego : thanks :)
<unkmar> beeyatch: If I Remember Correctly, twinview works for 2 of the 3, but a 2nd X server must run to get the 3rd screen.
<hwilde> genii, yep
<Caduceus> Yup.
<ddggttff3> can i please get help? i got a creative x-fi xtreme gamer sound card, and id like to get my 5.1 on it working on ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<Caduceus> So now I put in the CD for the wireless adapter?
<hackel> Caduceus, did you do step 3.2.2?  What is the chipset ID?
<Jimi__Hendrix> Xero, thats another problem
<Gyron> I have the driver installed for my wireless card, but I cannot add a connection
<Caduceus> um nope.
<Caduceus> for that i plug in the wireless adapter?
<hackel> Caduceus, yes, and run lsusb.
<Jimi__Hendrix> i hit activate, it scans for something, then it still says that it is not active...
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : so you cant enable restricted drivers? could you explain what you've tried?
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : and you have a connection to the internet from your ubuntu installation?
<felipe__> #brasil
<dowN70> i need help installing dyndns anyone?
<sken> how can i uninstall google earth
<LjL> sken: depends, how did you install it?
<marek_> hi how can i copy system from one disk to another?
<Jimi__Hendrix> Xero, yes i do
<LjL> dowN70: what do you mean exactly "installing dyndns"? there isn't a "dyndns" package in the repositories
<LjL> marek_: both disks being on the same computer?
<ProSI2> /who freenode/staff/*
<allsystemsarego> dowN70, apt-get install ipcheck
<LjL> ProSI2: try without a leading space
<ProSI2> /who freenode/staff/*
<marek_> LjL yup, one is hdd other is ssd
<Charitwo> LjL: he doesn't have a leading space
<sken> LjL i intalled it by command
<Charitwo> it appears your client doesn't support /who, is there something you needed help with, ProSI2
<allsystemsarego> dowN70, or "sudo apt-get install ipcheck" rather
<Caduceus> hackel, is the website on step 3.3 opening up for you?
<gnutron> sken: do you have googleearth installed in /home/user/googleearth ?
<icqnumber> !info ddd
<ubottu> ddd (source: ddd): The Data Display Debugger, a graphical debugger frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.11-1 (intrepid), package size 1411 kB, installed size 4004 kB
<hackel> Caduceus, no, it's broken.  But what does lsusb say?
<dowN70> allsystemsarego, run that in a terminal?
<sken> gnutron i dunno
<LjL> marek_: sudo cp -a -x / /media/whatever   should work fine (-a is to be recursive and preserve stuff like permissions, and -x is not to cross filesystems)
<LjL> marek_: then you'll have to install GRUB on it if you want to boot form it
<ProSI2> Charitwo: I guess not. yeah I was looking to see if a freenode staffer can help me drop a nick
<Caduceus> it says 157e:3007
<marek_> LjL does it matter if it is partition with all system?
<Charitwo> ProSI2: which nick
<marek_> also i would like to create two partitions one for ubuntu one for xp
<allsystemsarego> dowN70, yes, or otherwise put "apt:ipcheck" in the address bar in Firefox
<LjL> sken: next time install it using the Medibuntu package. installing from random executable files is really not recommended. anyway, it might come with its own uninstaller.
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : and do you have an nvidia or ati graphics card? or something else?
<negge> ProSI2: if it's a registered nick you can ghost it and then quickly change your nick to get it back
<Jimi__Hendrix> ati
<zleap> is it a new hdd
<Jimi__Hendrix> fglrx driver
<zleap> as in empty
<LjL> marek_: the command i gave you will only copy a single partition's contents
<Charitwo> negge: i believe he wants a registered nick dropped
<zleap> install xp first
<zleap> then linux
<marek_> LjL also what about mbr with grub?
<LjL> !enter | zleap
<ubottu> zleap: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<negge> Charitwo: it's better if you explain it, I can't remember the command
<zleap> sorry
<LjL> marek_: "grub-install" will let you install GRUB to the new MBR
<zleap> ok install xp
<zleap> install linux
<sken> what's medibuntu LjL
<LjL> !medibuntu > sken    (sken, see the private message from ubottu)
<zleap> linux installer will reduce the xp partition, create a swap partition
<zleap> then install grub
<zleap> or lilo boot loader
<Guest12053> dangit I can't remember how I can pass special characters thru the command line, what do I enclose them with?
<Charitwo> negge: nicks which are unregistered after 60 days can be requested dropped, the person just needs to /nick to it and ask a staffer for a drop
<Caduceus> uh hackel, what should I do now?
<Guest12053> Quotations?
<LjL> Guest12053: generally yes, ""
<LjL> Guest12053: sometimes ''
<ProSI2> Charitwo: "ProSI"... for some reason, while I was setting up pidgin irc before, I had that username and have since deleted that account but it appears to still be connected, hence the 2 at the end.
<CyberGabber> Gyron: Tell exactly what's not working, so people maybe can help
<hackel> Caduceus, I would try to install the driver off the CD, since I'm not sure which one you need.
<Charitwo> ProSI2: that nick is not registered
<gnutron> Guest12053: parenthesis will work too
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : try installing the ati driver using envy
<Caduceus> okay.
<Jimi__Hendrix> Xero, how do i do that
<hackel> Caduceus, or you could download the latest windows driver from their website.
<benbloom_> can somebody tell me either how to resize a window using a keyboard command or where the prefs are for gnome to remember window size/location from firefox use to the next?
<ProSI2> Charitwo: but I am unable to switch to it.
<Charitwo> ProSI2: you also cannot ghost unregistered nicks
 * benbloom_ has never seen this channel so quiet!
<ProSI2> Charitwo: what do you mean by that?
<gnutron> benbloom_: in gnome metacity alt+f8 to resize a window.
<kbrosnan> benbloom_: if your firefox is not remembering its size then firefox's localstore.rdf file may be corrupt. with firefox closed it will be in a subfolder of  ~/.mozilla
<Charitwo> ProSI2: only nicks which are registered can be ghosted by nickserv (due to a password being required), see /msg nickserv help ghost - you'll unfortunately have to wait for the nick to timeout and consider registering to avoid that situation in the future. See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for how to properly setup a nick
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html , i just noticed it doesnt list intrepid in the supported list for envyng but its the closest i can get :/ sorry, but i guess you could try :P
<Jimi__Hendrix> wait but thats for nvidia...ii have ati
<ProSI2> how long does a nick take to time out?
<LjL> ProSI2: can take a very long time (days)
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : it supports ati as well ;)
<dowN70> allsystemsarego, ok thats done now what do i do
<Jimi__Hendrix> ok
<narcoclepsy> is anyone else having problems with ssh-id-copy? It was working, updated the server, and now it doesn't work
<narcoclepsy> even after reinstalling the key
<prosi2> thank you for your help Charitwo and LjL
<Charitwo> np
<benbloom_> Every time I open firefox it opens in what looks like fullscreen mode. if I then hit f11 it goes into what is actually full screen mode, and if i hit it again it looks like it should in the first place. this is really annoying to have to hit f11 twice every time i open a browser window. is this a bug ? or some preference that i have accidently set??
<Slart> benbloom_: sounds like you've got some kind of window decorator problem.. I've heard a lot of questions about this lately.. might be a bug in firefox
<Slart> benbloom_: have you searched the forums?
<gnutron> benbloom_: kbrosnan answered you. try /lastlog benbloom_
<Nab> hi all
<Caduceus> hacekl
<Caduceus> hackel*
<Caduceus> I tried to download it from the CD and it said null :(
<Phase> Whats the difference between abrowser and firefox?
<Slart> Phase: same as the difference between a car and a ford
<Jimi__Hendrix> Xero, it wont work
<Slart> Phase: unless abrowser is something new..
<Slart> !info abrowser
<ubottu> abrowser (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the unbranded abrowser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<JOHNNY_BOI> CAN ANY1 TEECH ME TO HAK????
<benbloom_> gnutron, that is not in my log. something happened to my connection there (hence the comment about it being so quiet)
<Slart> Phase: oh.. I'll go sit in the corner.. nevermind me
<JOHNNY_BOI> PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ?
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : does it give an error message?
<Vhghost> can anyone shed some light on why i can't seem to recieve dcc file transferes? it shows up in xchat tranfer file window but will not start the transfer! ?
<Phase> Slart, good boy. ;)
<fosco_> JOHNNY_BOI: wrong channel, this is for ubuntu assistance only
<Jimi__Hendrix> yes about kernel headers
<benbloom_> am i still here? grrr. guess my computer's having problems!
<JOHNNY_BOI> OMG FU GUYZ WTF JUS WAN SUM HALP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FU
<Slart> !ops | JOHNNY_BOI
<ubottu> JOHNNY_BOI: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kaos_> hello
<JOHNNY_BOI> inb4ban :(
<JOHNNY_BOI> slow ops are slow
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : and youre on ubuntu intrepid i presume?
<Slart> Phase: isn't the name and logo for firefox registered and non-free ? isn't this why we have iceweasel? might abrowser be a noname firefox?
<hackel> Caduceus, sorry, I need more details.  Actually I haven't used ndiswrapper in quite a long time so I'm not sure.  Hopefully someone else here can help you.
<Jimi__Hendrix> 8.10...yes
<gnutron> benbloom: kbrosnan> benbloom_: if your firefox is not remembering its size then firefox's localstore.rdf file may be corrupt.  with firefox closed it will be in a subfolder of  ~/.mozilla
<ghaleb> guys, how can I make gnome menus transparent like this image http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=74813&file1=74813-1.jpg&file2=74813-2.jpg&file3=74813-3.jpg&name=Overglossed ?
<nubuntu> how can I configure internet sharing across two NICs without using firestarter
<dva5912> Ok i just lost my X screen. I cant get back into linux. And honestly i dont realy want to so my question how do i remove Grub and put Windows Boot managet back in its place?
<Slart> !ics | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Phase> Slart, Maybe, but the real reason I want to know is, I want another browser (or at least another firefox) with completely different path directories so one will not  interfere with the other (profiles/addons/saved passwords/cookies all different)
<Halitech> dva5912, boot from your windows install cd, go into recovery and restore the windows boot manager
<Slart> nubuntu: basically you create a couple of iptables rules.. perhaps install a dhcp server and you're done
<Xero> Jimi__Hendrix : ...you might be able to get it to work by installing hardy first, using envyNG, then upgrading to intrepid, but i'm not sure... sorry, i'm at a loss here :/
<dva5912> Halitech: Un able to. This is an OEM machine. I have no Vista disk. Unless you know where to get one
<Slart> Phase: ah.. I have no idea how abrowser does that.. it doesn't have some kind of site?
<benbloom_> ok-- trying this again! something seems to be messed up with my computer
<Halitech> dva5912, any option to create disks from within windows?
<Phase> I dunno yet, this was my first stop in trying to figure out what exactly abrowser does :P
<dva5912> Halitech: Not to my knowledge unless you know of a way with Gateway
<Halitech> dva5912, sorry, can't say I do, never had one
<Max101> hi guys
<Max101> i need some help
<Phase> Slart, It looks like it just removes the Mozilla branding and adds it's own.. to the existing firefox-3.0 install.
<Halitech> dva5912, maybe google gateway (your model) and create install cd
<Max101> i installed Mint and everything works fine except my sound, i dont have sound
<Flannel> !mintsupport | Max101
<ubottu> Max101: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<LjL> Max101: this is not the Mint channel
<Max101> thanks
<dva5912> Halitech: i think ive found a website that has the vista boot disk on it at 120 mb.... wierd. Im DOwnloading.
<Caduceus> Thanks for your time anyways, hackel.
<Caduceus> Anyone here who uses  ndiswrapper and can help me?
<Halitech> dva5912, an install cd/dvd should be much bigger then that for vista, maybe look into super grub boot disk
<Vhghost> Xchat not recieving dcc transferes / shows up in transferes window but does not start .. any ideas ?
<Jimi__Hendrix> anywhere else i can go?
<dva5912> Halitech: the site says its just a restore cd
<Jimi__Hendrix> ill post on the forums but any other irc's are good
<Halitech> dva5912, hmmmm maybe but I don't know
<Caduceus> Hey, is there anyone here who uses ndiswrapper?
<krish> what's the command to remove a software from ubuntu server?
<Halitech> sudo apt-get remove name_of_program
<fosco_> krish: sudo apt-get remove program
<sjbrown> Caduceus, i'm trying to use it
<sjbrown> failing
<gnutron> krish: apt-get autoremove package-name
<ring> g
<gnutron> krish: remove also works :)
<obi_> can anyone tell me anything about how to set up dual monitors in intrepid. i can sort of do it through screen resolution but its not very good. i would prefer just to do it with a gui rather than editing xconfig
<Ketzusaka> If apt-get can't verify the public key does it still look in the respository for the package?
<fosco_> yes
<sproingie> is there a tortoiseCVS equivalent or similar for nautilus?
<fosco_> but it will warn you
<sproingie> or, daring to stray offtopic a little, for kde?
<jzitt> I'm trying to iterate through a test file with a bash for loop. I want it to handle the file a line at a time, but it's breaking it into individual words. Is there a way to get it to handle it a line at a time?
<Halitech> sjbrown, what do you get for a failure message?
<Max101> what was the server/channel for linux mint support again?
<sjbrown> Halitech, no failure message.  everything says it works, but i don't see any wifi networks
<eseven73> sproingie: emacs has cvs capabilities have you tried it? if you want the very newest one 'sudo apt-get install emacs-snapshot'
<robd> Hi guys!
<tonyyarusso> I'm having a bit of a DNS issue.  'ping <machinename>.local' works fine, but just 'ping <machinename>' gives "unknown host".  How can I make both work?  (I already have "search local" in /etc/resolv.conf.)
<Ketzusaka> fosco_: doesn't seem to be working. After adding a source, then updating it, and running apt-get install libapache2-mod-passenger it says it can't find the package
<jzitt> I doing, for example ... for i in `cat myfile` ; do ; echo "foo $i done" ; done
<sproingie> eseven73: i like emacs's cvs capabilities, i use 'em all the time.  i'm looking for file browser integration
<robd> Has anyone installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a Windows Hyper-V server?
<Ketzusaka> http://www.modrails.com/install.html following instructions on that
<rose> Hey People! Since I updated to Ubuntu 8.4, nautilus does not work with ftp:// directories anymore. Any idea?
<sproingie> eseven73: dired isn't my idea there :)
<gnutron> Ketzusaka: yes it will but it should warn you before installing
<Caduceus> im having problems with my wireless USB adapter.
<robd> Just curious if there's any tweaking I need to do or if I can just load up the install cd and be good to go.
<Halitech> sjbrown, what is the output of sudo iwconfig?
<eseven73> sproingie: ah gotcha
<fosco_> Ketzusaka: try sudo aptitude search libapache2
<Max101> where do i go for linux mint support?
<tonyyarusso> rose: as in just typing it in directly, or using the "Connect to Server" dialogue?
<tonyyarusso> Max101: check their web site.
<Daniel_NL> oy
<Max101> i tried, no use. i need an irc
<eseven73> sproingie: kdesvn is cool
<sjbrown> Halitech, i'll pastebin it
<Halitech> Max101, #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Caduceus> I've downloaded ndiswrapper and need some help.
<rose> tonyyarusso: typing directly.
<sproingie> kde's got cervseia but i never liked it that much.
<Max101> thanks Halitech
<Ketzusaka> fosco_: isn't on there.
<sproingie> eseven73: sadly i'm stuck with cvs in this particular case
<pulsewave> how can i tell if im running ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<Ketzusaka> fosco_: But the update command sees it
<Slart> pulsewave: uname -a
<tonyyarusso> Max101: They list their IRC channel on their web site...
<tonyyarusso> rose: try the other and see if that works first.
<pulsewave> i686 = 64bit?
<robd> Has anyone here installed Ubuntu as a guest OS under Hyper-V?
<gnutron> pulsewave: in a terminal type uname -m
<klync> pulsewave: i686 = pentium
<fosco_> pulsewave: no, 32bit
<Halitech> pulsewave, i686 is 32bit
<Slart> pulsewave: it will either say i686 or x86_64  or similar
<rose> tonyyarusso: i dont see a "connect to server" thingy in the menu.
<tonyyarusso> rose: under Places
<sproingie> robd: googling the two relevant words pulls up all kinds of hits
<robd> sproingie: I didn't find anything specific for 8.10... Just thought I'd ask here
<nbeebo> nothing sucks more than firefox's flash, why dont they fix it? thinking about chaning to windows again dammit
<rose> tonyyarusso: nothing works anymore. it always says stuff like "nautilus cannot handle ftp: places" and "nautilus cannot handle network: places" etc.
<sproingie> robd: i imagine the same applies
<Phase> Slart, I'm taking the cheapshot route, booting my laptop for what I want to do :P
<Slart> nbeebo: write an email to adobe.. let them know how you feel
<sproingie> robd: looks like some caveats around network interfaces, but otherwise goes smooth
<pulsewave> Ok, I'm running 32bit, i have a Duo should i be running 64bit?
<Ketzusaka> fosco_: Shoud i pastebin the update ?
<sproingie> if you don't know if you need 64 bit you probably don't
<Slart> Phase: hehe... at least it works.. I hope =)
<fosco_> Ketzusaka: ok
<h00k> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with the Dell's latest BIOS A12 and its effect on the touchpad
<tonyyarusso> rose: hrm...I've never seen that.  Not sure.
<Slart> pulsewave: not unless you have 4GB or more memory
<pulsewave> Ketzusaka: trying to learn
<pulsewave> nope only 2 gig
<kbrosnan> nbeebo: Mozilla firefox has little relation to the quality of Adobe's Flash player
<obi_> does anyone know of a frontend for dual monitors
<pyrak> command to list attached storage devices?
<pyrak> need to know the arg to umount
<sjbrown> Halitech, http://code.bulix.org/3jtj09-69211?raw
<nbeebo> ok, linux sucks then
<tonyyarusso> pyrak: df -h
<sproingie> if you have less than 4G RAM, you won't get immediate benefit from 64 bit.  it's just a tiny bit faster in some areas, but you unfortunately lose more to pointer bloat and poor architecture ports
<tonyyarusso> nbeebo: ...  Linux also has nothing to do with flash.  It's Adobe's fault.
<pulsewave> thank you sproingie
<ikonia> nbeebo: none of this is anything to do with linux or ubuntu, so use the proper support resources
<Torne> i have my rootfs on LVM, and I just converted it to a mirrored LV. The initramfs now fails to mount the root :(
<ikonia> nbeebo: this is for ubuntu related support only
<nbeebo> its still all thier fault
<Slart> nbeebo: not really something we can do something about here.. if you just want to rant and let off some steam I recommend #ubuntu-offtopic
<myk_robinson> hey guys. Any words of wisdom to speed up USB transfer in 8.10?
<nbeebo> ok i see
<pyrak> tonyyarusso, is at that only mounted drives?
<Torne> dm_mirror is loaded, and it finds the mirror compoents.. any ideas why? :)
<tonyyarusso> pyrak: yes
<ikonia> Torne: how did you use a mirrored LV as lvm doesn't have mirror-view
<Halitech> sjbrown, ok, you have a good connection, its just not associated yet
<Ketzusaka> http://pastebin.ca/1282028
<Torne> ikonia: yes it does
<ikonia> Torne: ahhh dm-mirror
<ikonia> Torne: just saw your next post
<Torne> ikonia: lvconvert -m1 /dev/mapper/whatever :)
<Torne> but yeah, now it doesn't boot
<h00k> nbeebo, Yeah, that's definitely Adobes fault for lack of support.  Please let them know how you feel.
<Torne> it creates the dm node for the LV, but doesn't add a table to it
<Torne> so it can't be mounted
<pyrak> tonyyarusso, i need to find the location of a drive that isn't mounted yet
<pyrak> so that i can mount it
<sjbrown> Halitech, i'm not sure what that means.  so the driver is loaded.  i'm confident of that
<iBrick> can i set up dual-booting after i've finished installing both vista and ubuntu?
<ikonia> Torne: what about if you break the mirror, does it boot then
<ikonia> iBrick: yup
<ikonia> iBrick: easier to install vista first, then ubuntu
<Torne> ikonia: can't unless i boot into a livecd or similar :)
<tonyyarusso> pyrak: Best way is probably 'ls /dev/sd*', and figure out which one isn't mounted yet by comparing to the previous list then.
<sjbrown> but i don't think it's doing the right thing with my hardware, or else it is not displaying the networks i know to exist around me
<Torne> ikonia: initramfs has no useful tools in it, of course :)
<Ketzusaka>  hmm
<ikonia> Torne: of couse.....
<nbeebo> h00k, last comment about this on #ubuntu, linux should work harder to fix it, in every way, its not linux's fault wine doesnt work, its windows... well k thanks bye
<Ketzusaka> Seems like it's not finding the package propery >.>
<jabop> recon61: I was using thunderbird, which did it successfully. for example, when I read mail in evolution, my iphone still displays it as unread. it's very annoying.
<jabop> oops, sorry about that
<jabop> ignore :P
<ikonia> Torne: pondering now.......
<ikonia> Torne: what actual error is it giving on boot
<marceldv> Is dkms installed by default in ubuntu intrepid?
<iBrick> and i need to use grep?  is that correct?
<Halitech> sjbrown, yes, driver is loaded, try sudo iwconfig scan
<iBrick> -dual booting
<ikonia> iBrick: no
<ikonia> iBrick: grep is nothing to do with dual booting
<sproingie> when wine discovers what proper release engineering is about in its free versions, then linux distros might be able to do something about it
<tonyyarusso> marceldv: I believe yes, but wouldn't totallly swear to it.
<Torne> ikonia: device-mapper: table: 254:3: mirror: Error creating mirror dirty log
<Ketzusaka> is there a way to view the packages available from a single source?
<ikonia> iBrick: install vista, then ubuntu it should do it all for you
<Torne> ikonia: is the error that prevents the table from being installed for the lv
<ikonia> Torne: I'm following, interesting
<Wickk> for me to upgrade to Ibex from hardy would I have to back up everything and just reinstall all my programs or can I just upgrade and leave all my files on my hardrive?
<Halitech> sjbrown, sorry, sudo iwlist scan
<marceldv> I actually need to be sure :) ... Probably found a bug in the apt system..
<ikonia> Torne: so the mirroring is breaking it, no need to break the mirror then
<Torne> ikonia: 254:3 is the node for the real LV
<ikonia> Torne: yup, make sense,
<Torne> it happily mapped 0-2, which are the two halves of hte mirror and hte disklog
<ikonia> marceldv: what's the issue
<Halitech> Wicked, yes but I'd back up just to bed saef
<ikonia> Torne: so it mapped the two individual disks, but not the mirror node
<sjbrown> Halitech, hm.  that shows the networks
<Torne> ikonia: and the log LV as well, yeah
<iBrick> ikonia: what do you mean?  sorry, linux newbie here
<sjbrown> but i don't see them in the Gnome network tool
<tonyyarusso> Wickk: you should be able to just upgrade, but it is recommended to make backups of course.
<ikonia> iBrick: install vista, then install ubuntu, dual booting should be setup automaticlly for you
<Torne> ikonia: unfortunately google mostly returns references to the dm source code :)
<Wickk> K thanks, wasn't sure
<ikonia> Torne: how useful
<Torne> ikonia: for that error
<Lasivian> sigh
<Lasivian> I hate it when I try to fix something and screw up something else that was working
 * Lasivian reinstalls Ubuntu, again
<ikonia> Torne: is there a udev rule assinged for mirrored devices
<Halitech> sjbrown, ok, good sign, now we just need to connect to it
<ikonia> Torne: I'm just thinking what could cause the situation
<marceldv> ikonia: Ok.. After I deinstalled VirtualBox (from the virtualbox repo's). dkms appeared in the 'obsolete' filter. Meaning it has been installed by VirtualBox.
<iBrick> heh... how do i get both OS's up and running at the same time?
<ikonia> iBrick: you don't
<ikonia> iBrick: thats not dual boot
<ikonia> iBrick: you boot one or the other
<Torne> ikonia: mirrors are identical to any other dm device to udev, afaik
<pyrak> how do i ask whether or not a volume is mounted?
<Torne> ikonia: it's not the device node that's broken, but the dm table itself
<ikonia> Torne: I would expect so, thinking out loud
<h00k> iBrick, you could one inside the other with virtualization like Virtualbox
<Torne> ikonia: dmsetup shows the node as having no table
<ikonia> Torne: yes, but what would cause the table to not be created
<Torne> well, that error did, i assume
<tonyyarusso> pyrak: see if it's in the output of 'mount' / etc/mtab.
<Torne> since ht next line is ioctl: error adding target to table
<Torne> :)
<iBrick> h00k: are there any limitations there?
<marceldv> ikonia: Ok.. After I deinstalled VirtualBox (from the virtualbox repo's). dkms appeared in the 'obsolete' filter. Meaning it has been installed by VirtualBox.
<sjbrown> Halitech, i await your wisdom
<marceldv> ikonia: I mean the 'auto removable' status
<ikonia> marceldv: does virtualbox depend on dkms ?
<h00k> iBrick, well, it depends on your amount of system memory, etc that you allocate to the guest operating system
<marceldv> ikonia: I believe so.. let me check
<Halitech> sjbrown, do you have a network manager up by your clock?
<iBrick> i wouldn't need much to just run an ssh daemon would I?
<sjbrown> i can add one maybe...
<ikonia> Torne: just looking at my box now to see what would/could cause that senario and there is nothing obvious
<marceldv> ikonia: virtualbox 'recommends' dkms
<keystr0k> is there a way to get instant rss feed notifications if there is a new post/feed entry?
<sjbrown> nm-applet
<ikonia> marceldv: apologies, but I'm not seeing the problem, you've installed virtual box, it's pulled down a dependency, you've removed virtual box,whats teh issue
<rafting> How can I turn off the encryption of my wireless network so anyone can sign on? I cant possibly do that from Ubuntu if I cant get on to the netwrok in the firsrt place right because then what would be then point at all?
<Lasivian> any idea why cheese would suddenly show no resolution options?
<sjbrown> huh.  now it's showing up in there
<h00k> rafting, reset the router would work
<Slart> rafting: do you have some kind of wireless router?
<rafting> Slart: yes
<Slart> rafting: can't you connect to it using the wired connection?
<Halitech> sjbrown, yes, that should work
<lucax> i cant install kubuntu-kde4-desktop thisis what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/83728/
<sjbrown> but it doesn't show up in the "Network Settings" dialog
<veritos> Is there a way to mark a package as automatically installed (for autoremove purposes) at install time? Similar to "emerge --oneshot" in Gentoo.
<marceldv> ikonia: Well i thought dkms would be install by default on ubuntu intrepid install.
<sjbrown> the one from System->Administration->Network
<ikonia> marceldv: it's not a dependency so it won't
<rafting> Slart: the wired is setup differently it was a huge pain in the ass to get it working in the first place
<Halitech> sjbrown, if you click on it, do you get an option to connect to wireless networks?
<nate> anybody know whats up with us.archive.ubuntu.com ? I'm getting 404 errors on feisty/main, feisty/restricted, feisty/universe and feisty/multiverse
<Lasivian> or how do I reload a driver for a device that's not detecting right?
<Torne> ikonia: guess i will just have to mess with it. thanks for trying, though
<ikonia> Torne: still playing here
<Slart> rafting: then you need to read the manual for the router.. or temporarily use some other computer that *can* connect to the wireless network
<ikonia> Torne: I've just done a none-root file system and it worked
<Torne> yeah i've done this exact conversino thign before
<Torne> on debian
<sjbrown> Halitech, yes.  i just tried to connect to my intended one.  it's spinning...
<marceldv> ikonia: Ok,, thanks anyway :)
<Torne> on the rootfs even. and that worked :)
<sjbrown> now it's showing 4 bars
<Halitech> nate fiesty is I think not supported any longer so the repo is changed
<Torne> so either it's some freak accident, or the different kernel/initramfs is a problem
<rafting> Slart: ok im dumb im using vista now, so how can i change the authoirty? and to what?
<Halitech> sjbrown, ok, you should be connected then
<Slart> rafting: that would depend entirely on your router..
<Slart> rafting: usually is has some kind of web interface where you can change stuff
<Ketzusaka> What does "c" mean in aptitude search [term] ? (I see p for package, i for installed, but not sure what c is?)
<sjbrown> Halitech, ok.  nice. thanks.  but why is Network Settings still empty?
<Bsims> I just discovered a usefull trick df -h shows free space in real gigs and df -H shows them in marketing gigs
<Torne> Ketzusaka: it's the package status. p is purged, as in not installed at all
<Ketzusaka> ah
<Bsims> Ketzusaka: configured?
<ikonia> Bsims: thats well known and documented
<Torne> Ketzusaka: c is config-files-only. ie the package has been removed but the config not deleted
<Ketzusaka> Bsims: Not sure
<Ketzusaka> torne: ah okie
<Bsims> ikonia: I know it is but it still bit me when I installed my new HD
<Torne> Ketzusaka: if you want them gone too, apt-get --purge remove foo
<Halitech> sjbrown, no idea
<redrebel> how come openoffice 3.0 is not available through apt?
<aLeSD> hi all
<scottpledger> does anyone here know why when firefox has focus, flash is extremely choppy, but when another window has the focus, it works just fine?
<Bsims> redrebel: too new
<Halitech> nate, change your sources.list to be like this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<aLeSD> do u know a good audio converter ?
<Ketzusaka> this is weird =[
<aLeSD> i mean a gui
<pyrak> i need someone to hold my hand through the process of installing a new hard drive on a command-line machine
<Halitech> aLeSD,  audacity
<Slart> redrebel: something about it not being good enough..
<redrebel> anyone here using oo3?
<pyrak> physically, the drive is installed
<Bsims> pyrak: ever use parted?
<rafting> so if i change to no authentification I could perhas log on from ubuntu?
<ikonia> pyrak: there is nothing to hold your hand with
<Slart> redrebel: there's probably a ton of posts about it in the forum
<ikonia> pyrak: just plug the disk in, and put a file system on it
<aLeSD> Halitech thanks
<ikonia> Bsims: he's on a non-gui machine
<pyrak> Bsims, gparted, yes, normal parted, no
<Halitech> aLeSD, no problem
<Slart> rafting: sounds reasonable
<Bsims> ikonia: parted is the non gui portion
<Bsims> pyrak: man parted
<ikonia> Bsims: apologies thought you said gparted
<pyrak> well first i need to figure out which /dev/hda# it is
<Halitech> pyrak, do you mean physically installing or adding to fstab?
<Ketzusaka> I have two ubuntus. My local one and one on a server. I added the passenger suorce a while back on this one through synaptic, and I see libapache2-mod-passenger just fine. But on the server, after adding it in /etc/apt/sources.list and running apt-get update it's not found anywhere =[
<ikonia> pyrak: how many disks do you have
<nate> that fixed it. thank you Halitech, I didn't realize 7.04 was EOL already.
<Bsims> pyrak: is it the second drive?
<agustin> hell any can help my with 5.1 audigy congif for ubuntu?
<n2diy> My DSL access has been down for hours, how is it I can chat here?
<Halitech> nate, yeah, back in october
<pyrak> i have one usb disk, one ide, and one sata2
<rafting> Slart: but what should I then set it to? because now i have wpa-personal and I give the correct key and cant log on.
<pyrak> the ide is master, and the OS is running off of it
<Bsims> pyrak: the primary drive will be /dev/sda, the second will be /dev/sdb
<ikonia> pyrak: your new one would be /dev/sd*
<Halitech> pyrak, sudo fdisk -l
<pyrak> the usb disk is unmounted, so i guess i'll just unplug it now to simplify things
<ikonia> pyrak: probably sdb, but your ide one will change potentially
<mphill> pyrak: you can type dmesg | grep -i sd or you can run bklid
<Lasivian> ok, I screwed up a device and it's not being detected anymore, can someone point me towards how to fix this without reinstalling? :/
<agustin> hell any can help my with 5.1 audigy congif for ubuntu????
<exodus_ms> !sound > agustin
<ubottu> agustin, please see my private message
<Bsims> pyrak: Yeah what Halitech said... sudo fdisk -l to list known drives
<Slart> rafting: I'm horrible with wireless and all it's encryptions.. you'll be better off asking the channel for wireless advice
<scottpledger> so nobody knows about flash?
<ikonia> scottpledger: what's up
<mphill> pyrak: blkid will get you the UUID which is the prefered method of mounting these days.
<scottpledger> flash is extremely choppy when firefox has the focus
<Halitech> scottpledger, the flash? I know he's a hero in the comic book world :D
<scottpledger> but its just fine when any other window has focus
<Bsims> pyrak: is the new drive much larger than the others?
<ikonia> scottpledger: its a closed source product, it reacts different on different machines, websites, etc
<pyrak> Bsims, yes
<exodus_ms> agustin, also look here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<scottpledger> its incredibly annoying
<kbrosnan> scottpledger: do you use any extensions, e.g. adblock or firebug?
 * Lasivian guesses not
<AlexOnRuby> where i can find the last.fm player for ubuntu ?
<Bsims> pyrak: try running di and see if its already mounted
<scottpledger> not that i know of, but i can check real quick
<h00k> AlexOnRuby, the last.fm has the .deb on their site
<marceldv> AlexOnRuby; banshee has last.fm plugin build in.
<Aquina> I followed there instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-631711.html unfortunately they don't work. Can someone help me please?
<mphill> AlexOnRuby: there is a pluging for rhythmbox
<scottpledger> nope
<scottpledger> i'm not
<kbrosnan> scottpledger: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Safe+Mode can disable all your extensions to check if that is the problem
<Aquina> You can pm me whenever you want to!
<schnauzer> How does one enable boot logging in Intrepid
<n2diy> My DSL access has been down for hours, how is it I can chat here?
<lucax> how do i repair broken packages?
<marceldv> scottpledger: Are you runnen ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<Aquina> schnauzer, try the bootlog package
<ikonia> n2diy: it's not down
<Halitech> n2diy, are you sure its down?
<gnutron> agustin: read this whole page, looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261317
<Lasivian> n2diy, try going to 209.85.171.100 in a browser
<scottpledger> still does it in safe mode.
<marceldv> scottpledger: Are you runnen ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<Halitech> n2diy, how do you know you are really here, maybe you are imaging things ;)
<schnauzer> Aquina: Couldn't find any package matching "bootlog".  However, the following
<schnauzer> packages contain "bootlog" in their description: gfxboot"
<scottpledger> 32
<gam3r111> can someone help me setup animations for compiz?
<n2diy> Ikonia, Halitech , yes, I'm waiting for tech. support to call me back with the fix! I'm getting authentifcation errors logging in.
<schnauzer> I'll install that one, then
<pyrak> so i have my fdisk output
<ikonia> n2diy: its working
<pyrak> anyone wanna take it via pm?
<Aquina> wait a minute, schnauter...
<ikonia> pyrak: use the pastebin
<gam3r111> can someone help me setup animations for compiz?
<scottpledger> it does it on 64 too, but i figured that that was just because adobe doesn't release 64 bit flash binaries.
<pyrak> ikonia, k
<Slart> !ccsm | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<h00k> !pastebin | pyrak
<ubottu> pyrak: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<schnauzer> Aquina: ok..
<n2diy> iBrick, any idea why Firefox wouldn't be authenticating correctly?
<Halitech> n2diy, well if you are in here then you are online so whatever 'fix' the tech is calling you with is well, whatever
<pyrak> http://pastebin.com/m34773000
<marceldv> scottpledger: Adobe has an alpha for flash 64bit .. Works great
<gam3r111> slart i accidentally deleted everything in the ani,ations
<gam3r111> **animations
<scottpledger> ok, i'll download that on my desktop, but at the moment i'm on my laptop (32 bit)
<gam3r111> can someone help me setup animations for compiz?
<Lasivian> is there a command to force a package to reinstall itself and all deps?
<Aquina> Well it was bootchart, schnauzer. ;-)
<ikonia> Lasivian: synaptic has a re-install option
<gnutron> Lasivian: synaptic will do that.
<Lasivian> ikonia, I know, but it does not reinstall deps
<exodus_ms> !repeat | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scottpledger> maybe i'll try the latest alpha for flash 32 bit.
<marceldv> scottpledger: You can find it on labs.adobe.com ..
<ExElNeT> how do i enable compiz for kde4.1?
<Paw> Oh so here is where everyone is :-p
<Halitech> Lasivian, sudo apt-get remove packagename && sudo apt-get install packagename
<Slart> gam3r111: hmm.. not sure how to get the defaults back.. sorry.. perhaps ask in #compiz-fusion
<lucax> ExElNeT, compiz --replace
<agustin> im using pulse for 5.1 is that right?
<ikonia> Lasivian: why do you want to re-install everything + deps
<Lasivian> halitech: that does not forcibly reinstall dependencies tho, just that package
<ikonia> Lasivian: it won't re-install deps as other things may depend on those dependencies
<Lasivian> ikonia: because I have something very broken and i'm trying to fix it the only way I can think of
<Halitech> Lasivian, try with the -f option
<Paw> I know this is a stupid question, but can someone help me install ubuntu, tried and am having some troubles :/
<gnutron> agustin: leave pulse alone, concentrate on alsa
<ikonia> Lasivian: re-installing with no reason it not a good way to resolve something
<Halitech> Lasivian, no, thats for fixing, I think its --force
<h00k> !ask | paw
<ubottu> paw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lasivian> ikonia: well, it's that or reinstall at this point
<shovi> SAVAGE 2??
<ikonia> Lasivian: I'd advise against re-installing things blindly - but thats your call
<Halitech> Lasivian, what are you having trouble with?
<exodus_ms> Paw, what is the problem?
<mphill> Lasivian: check out apt-rdepends
<schnauzer> Aquina: I've already tried that package; what I want is to see an error message I get when usplash quits. It scrolls up before I can read it.
<marceldv> scottpledger: You already upgraded to intrepid?
<agustin> ohh and how i configurate alsa for my audigy???
<Paw> Can someone help me install ubuntu, I have having ab uffer I/O error, and i chcked all the forums with no help :/.
<agustin> where i select
<Lasivian> ikonia: trying to get my webcam working has broken my video, and I can;t figure out how to re-detect/install that device
<schnauzer> Seems Aquina left; Anyone else know?
<ExElNeT> lucax: hmm this didnt work out? do you have a hint? http://nopaste.info/1146e22486.html
<Halitech> Lasivian, what type of webcam?
<mphill> Lasivian: what kernel module are you using?
<gnutron> agustin: did you catch this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261317
<ikonia> Lasivian: why do you need to re-detect it ? has the device file gone ?
<agustin> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: No se pudo abrir el dispositivo de audio para reproducción
<Roasted> Anybody have any experience with CloneZilla Live? I'm having a problem trying to make an image of a hard drive. I'm sure it's something simple I am overlooking but I can't get it to work and I'm on a strict time table with getting this to work for my job... Can anybody help?
<agustin> that i get when i slect alsa
<Lasivian> halitech: Acer Crystal Eye
<marceldv> scottpledger: You already upgraded to intrepid?
<Lasivian> mphill: no idea
<pyrak> Halitech, ran fdisk, here's my output: http://pastebin.com/m34773000
<gnutron> agustin: no idea who you're talking to.
<lucax> ExElNeT, try searching in synaptic for some package called compizconfig-kde something like that...
<Lasivian> ikonia: I don;t know, it's not displaying correctly anymore and I can;t change the resolution
<nbeebo> anyone know a good site for guides on how to start a forum?
<mphill> Lasivian: do 'lsusb' and paste it in a query
<Paw> Having install issues with ubuntu, "Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block" Can anyone resolve?
<ikonia> pyrak: your new disk is /dev/sda
<Halitech> Lasivian, check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928467&highlight=Acer+Crystal+Eye
<agustin> to you
<pyrak> ikonia, so it looks like i only have one unmounted hard disk
<h00k> Paw, is that booting from the CD?
<ikonia> pyrak: errrrr no
<pyrak> oh, which makes sense, because i forgot to plug the usb disk back in
<Paw> h00k: yes
<ikonia> pyrak: you have one disk that doens't have a partition table, the disk is 500gb in size, is that your new disk
<h00k> Paw, check your CD, it might be defective
<Lasivian> mphill: Suyin corp (it's on my other computer)
<exodus_ms> agustin, type the persons nick and hit tab,
<pyrak> ikonia, yes, that all sounds right
<Paw> h00k: okay let me check, any ways to find out..
<HideousNashimoto> hello
<pyrak> next step: parted?
<ikonia> pyrak: use a partition tool you chose to put a partition on it
<h00k> Paw, yes, when you boot from it, there is an option after you select your language
<mphill> Lasivian: type sudo modprobe -r gspca; sudo modprobe gspca
<h00k> Paw, something like "Check this CD for defects"
<HideousNashimoto> I have a folder with couple of other folders and files in it, I want to know how to change permissions so that I have all access to them, THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<Paw> h00k, i tried that, and i get the same error.
<exodus_ms> agustin, is your ubuntu install in English?
<pyrak> ikonia, what tool do you recommend?
<agustin> gnutron, i get this when i put alsa in my sound driver audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: No se pudo abrir el dispositivo de audio para reproducción
<ikonia> pyrak: I use fdisk
<Roasted> CloneZilla? Anybody?
<agustin> exodus_ms, nop spanish
<Paw> h00k: it starts to say the error again while checking for defects
<Lasivian> halitech: yes, I saw that, but the solution just records to a file
<Paw> Let me try again.
<h00k> Paw, okay, it does sound like you need to either re-download the file, or re-burn the CD
<ExElNeT> lucax: i installed the compiz-kde package
<Lasivian> mphill: gspca not found
<HideousNashimoto> I have a folder with couple of other folders and files in it, I want to know how to change permissions so that I have all access to them, THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<Paw> h00k: I shall try both, and see what happens..
<scottpledger> ok, i feel dumb -- the fix is to set the local storage to unlimited.
<h00k> Paw, you can check the MD5 Hash against the original to verify your CD image is correct
<exodus_ms> agustin, Are you comfortable with support in English or would you like a channel for Spanish?
<ikonia> HideousNashimoto use the chmod command or launch nautlius with gksudo to use it as root
<Halitech> Lasivian, whats the output of lsusb?
<gnutron> agustin: no se habla espanol dude, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261317 work with alsa.
<Paw> h00k: md5?
<marceldv> scottpledger: Weird .. :)
<h00k> !md5 | Paw
<ubottu> Paw: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<agustin> no problem dude with english support
<Roasted> CLONEZILLA? ANYBODY?
<pyrak> so, ikonia do i need to so anything fancy with DOS partition tables or anything like that?  or just add a partition and then format it?
<exodus_ms> agustin, check that link gnutron posted
<lucax> ExElNeT, that should do it
<CarlFK> I have i386 ver loaded on a x64 box.  is there a way to upgrade to x64?
<marceldv> Roasted:  Probably not. What's the problem?
<Halitech> CarlFK, reinstall with 64 bit
<Lasivian> Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83737/
<Izinucs> CarlFK: why bother with most programs running in a 32bit environ. unless you really want to compile most everything
<ExElNeT> lucax: same error ;/
<Halitech> Lasivian, was the webcam plugged in?
<gnutron> agustin: have you installed alsamixer
<marceldv> Roasted:  Probably not. What's the problem?
<Lasivian> it's built into the notebook
<Lasivian> Halitech, it's an Aspire One, built in
<Halitech> Lasivian, doesnt look like its being seen, have you tried a reboot?
<CarlFK> Izinucs: cuz I am running out of cpu doing live video encoding: check out my 5fps fish: http://giss.tv:8000/fsfs.ogg
<Halitech> Lasivian, do you have Ubuntu on it or still running lipus?
<lucax> ExElNeT, try logion out and backin kde some times does that... but u should check if u have all compiz kde packages installed
<Lasivian> halitech: hang on, I wasen't ssh'd over there
<f00fyf00f3rz> I don't knoew how dinosaurs roam
<agustin> im using hardy and it detect my sound card like audigy ...(alsa mixer)
<Slade605> Hey all, where is the password file kept?
<Roasted> marceldv - I have a test computer here with a fresh installation of Windwos XP on it. The copy of XP is a work issued one. I'm trying to create an image of it for the 500 computers we're getting in next month. But when I try to creat an image, it says the drive needs to be unmounted... yet I'm following the directions picture by picture step by step on this ugide I found. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
<agustin> thats all i know
<agustin> in newbie with ubuntu
<Lasivian> Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83739/
<Izinucs> CarlFK: link doesn't work.. but anyway.. not sure if it will help on 32bit in your situation but take a look at your swap space. You might need to increase it.
<gnutron> agustin: whip open a terminal and type alsamixer
<zwerver> someone knows what's happend here: i can't open files via firefox anymore, i have to download them. I think it's my /tmp, that has only 952KB free (but only 1.8 in use, although it says 'some contents unreadable'). any solutions?
<agustin> yes i put that but it shows the sound driver of my ati 3850hd
<Halitech> Lasivian, okay, it is being seen
<marceldv> Roasted: You probably need to download the live cd from clonezilla. When the disks are mounted you can't make an image.
<Lasivian> Halitech: Ekiga was working, Cheese displayed nothing, then Cheese showed a multi-color "tv" screen and no resolution, then my video flaked out
<Roasted> marceldv - I did. I'm booted to the LiveCD right now on the test computer behind me. I get the same error each time.
<Halitech> Lasivian, if you run cheese does it work or give you an error
<Halitech> Lasivian, ok, not sure then
<agustin> how did i change the alsamixer soundcard?
<marceldv> Roasted: You're trying to make an image of the XP box right?
<Lasivian> I think it was because Cheese needed to be version 2.25, but I couldn;t figure out how to install that from source
<Roasted> Yes. I am, marceldv.
<gnutron> agustin: type lspci  does it show your audigy card, we were talking audigy werent we?
<agustin> gnutron,  yeap
<marceldv> Roasted: And you're sure none of the disks is mounted?
<gnutron> agustin: type lspci, yes it lists it?
<Halitech> Lasivian, usually its download, extract, then ./configure,  make,  make install, might need to do them as sudo
<Izinucs> Roasted: if clonezilla doesn't work for you .. take a look at partimage from the "rescue live cd"
<Roasted> marceldv -I went to the command line and saw the disk was mounted. I used umount to unmount it, then I used a command to get back into the GUI. Then again it still didn't work.
<Lasivian> Halitech, aye, but on this thre was no makefile
 * Lasivian shrugs
<Halitech> Lasivian, any readme file?
<Lasivian> so I pretty much gave up and now I just want to get back to where I was before
<Roasted> izinucs - I pretty much need to use clonezilla, though. It sems to have cloning speeds that are absolutely unreal, and I have 500 computers to deploy on my own. Speed will help me out so much.
<gnutron> agustin: right click on your volume control, choose preferences, use the dropdown box and select the soundcard
<f00fyf00f3rz> Where are owls indigenouss
<Izinucs> Roasted: wow.. I've never compared the two for speed.. but if you've already looked so be it.. that's a lot of machines.
<Roasted> besides, cl onezilla is based on partimage from what I've read...
<agustin> gnutron,  Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<marceldv> Roasted: Hang on.
<Halitech> Roasted, any chance of doing a PXE boot and install?
<f00fyf00f3rz> If my computer bloed up what are the chabces ill fly away
<agustin> gnutron, Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device -- how i changed this
<Lasivian> Halitech: yes, but not at any level I understadd
<agustin> couse i cant select audigy here
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > f00fyf00f3rz
<ubottu> f00fyf00f3rz, please see my private message
<gnutron> agustin: cool, choose the SB then, again right click on volume, choose open volume controls
<Roasted> halitech - oh yeah, I have a 10/100 netgear switch here with me. I just don't understand how I am getting the image in the first place. I just assumed I should boot to the liveCD on the main computer, grab the image, then go to the DRBL Server (CloneZilla Server) and deploy it across the network then.
<gnutron> agustin: i didnt know ATI did audio, choose creative labs
<Halitech> Lasivian, ok, not sure what else to tell you
<Roasted> Out of all of the guides I've read with how to configure your CloneZilla SErver, I have yet to find one that tells me how I get the darn image in the first place. And on top of that, how to wire the thing up. Do the client computers and the server just go to the LAN ports? Does oneget plugged into the uplink? I just don't know and can't find any information on it.
<agustin> my ati 3850hd have hdmi audio
<cockn1gger>  my ati 3850hd have hdmi audio
<Lasivian> halitech: so i'm guessing if the video doesn't redetect on reboot i'm screwed?
<cockn1gger>  halitech: so i'm guessing if the video doesn't redetect on reboot i'm screwed?
<Halitech> Roasted, not totaly sure but I think you just use an install cd
<cockn1gger>  Roasted, not totaly sure but I think you just use an install cd
<agustin> i choose audigy but when i put alsamixer in the terminal it shows ati
<cockn1gger> sup guyz
<cockn1gger>  i choose audigy but when i put alsamixer in the terminal it shows ati
<Jack_Sparrow> I suggest you guys stop that
<cockn1gger>  I suggest you guys stop that
<gnutron> agustin: can you change it to creative labs audigy?
<f00fyf00f3rz> Kick that guy out his tag is so offensive
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<gnutron> thx jack
<f00fyf00f3rz> Thank you
<Halitech> Lasivian, I would hazard a guess you are right
<ruto> ciao a tutti
<agustin> gnutron,  i dont know how
<Halitech> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<Roasted> Halitech - Meaning what? What install CD? The Windows install CD? Where am I using it? You know what I mean, there's just so many places that aren't covered in these guides I read.
<gnutron> agustin: just click the dropdown box and make the creative entry stick instead of ATI
<Halitech> Roasted, from what I can remember of what I've read, when you are setting up your PXE server, you can specify where the image (or cd) is
<marceldv> Roasted: Could you repeat the error message you're getting?
<Lasivian> Halitech, thanks
<albertico> hi guys... my numeric pad suddenly stopped working
<albertico> seems like I pressed something wrong... any ideas?
<Roasted> Marceldv - standby... I'll go through the process on my test PC behind me and type back to you in a minute when I get the message.
<agustin> ─[AlsaMixer v1.0.16 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐
<agustin> │ Card: HDA ATI HDMI                                                           │
<agustin> │ Chip: Generic 1002 ATI R6xx HDMI                                             │
<agustin> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<agustin> │ Item: IEC958
<FloodBot1> agustin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marceldv> Roasted: K
<marceldv> albertico: Try numlock
<Roasted> marceldv - Error! No unmounted disks are found! To use Clonezilla to save or clone a disk, the source disk must be unmounted! Press enter to exit...
<Jon5000> Let me try another question:  I have a dual boot setup with Vista, which is running out of space.  Ubuntu has a 16gb partition but is only using about 2gb now.  can someone advise me on a simple way to reduce ubuntu's partition by about 5gb and give it to windows?
<gnutron> agustin: try this sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk
<Roasted> Let's put it this way. HOW do I get an image "created" for an image server (clonezilla server)
<Halitech> Roasted, what is the output of sudo mount?
<albertico> marceldv, it doesn't have to do with the numlock
<Jack_Sparrow> Jon5000 use gparted, but I suggest you have a backup whenever you are working at the partition level
<Roasted> Halitech - well, I have to log out of the gui and into terminal to type any commands...
<Vhghost> Xchat-gnome not recieving dcc transferes / shows up in transferes window but does not start .. any ideas ?
<Halitech> Roasted, why? just open a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Vhghost I dont think you are allowed to dcc in here
<albertico> marceldv, I keep pressing it and typing but doesn't work
<Roasted> Halitech - I'm booted to the LiveCD of CloneZilla. I'm not in Ubuntu.
<gnutron> agustin: tell me if that worked, if so, try clicking system/preferences/default sound card in your menu.
<Vhghost> not here but other chans
<marceldv> Roasted: Try ctrl+alt+f1
<Halitech> Roasted, no terminal option in the menu?
<Roasted> marceldv - no go.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vhghost try #xchat or whatever client you are suing
<Jack_Sparrow> using
<Ketzu> Is there a way to see what packages are available on a repository?
<Roasted> Halitech - No. Keep in mind, I'm working on two computers here. The one behind me is on the LiveCD for CloneZilla.
<agustin> gnutron, ok wait a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Ketzu synaptic
<Halitech> Roasted, I know, pretty much ignoring the system you are on ;)
<Roasted> Halitech - this is the KIND of screen I'm looking at. http://drbl.sourceforge.net/screenshot/?op=show&filepath=album//01_Clonezilla/09_ocs-sr-x.png
<Ketzu> jack_sparrow: Without a gui
<marceldv> Roasted: ctrl+alt+f2 neither?
<Halitech> Roasted, ahhh, got ya now
<Halitech> marceldv, think old school DOS installer window
<Jon5000> jack_sparrow: thank you.  my main concern is that i will mess up the windows partition and make it unbootable.  key files are all saved elsewhere so i am ok there.  its just the OS i am afraid of losing
<Halitech> Jon5000, it's only windows ;)
<Roasted> ctrl alt F2 worked...
<marceldv> Halitech: It's linux live cd.
<Ketzu> Jack_Sparrow: That doesn't tell me how anyways...
<gnutron> Ketzu: type 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' in a terminal, goto the http addresses and browse them.
<Roasted> but the thing is, I dont know how to get the GUI back after I get to terminal besides restarting. I used to have the command for it but I dont know where I got it.
<Halitech> marceldv, I know but it looks the same so wasn't sure if it would have multiple tty's
<Ketzu> gnutron; That doesn't help either. I've done that. Packages are there. They aren't locally tough.
<marceldv> Roasted: alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<eseven73> if i install virtualbox-ose and since it has no usb support, will that mean my usb keyboard/mouse wont work ?
<Jon5000> Halitech: easy for you to say you are not a newbie like me (probably), and you (probably ) have not completely failed at being able to share USB drives using samba with other windows computers...  Cant cut the windows chord just yet.
<Roasted> marceldv - CTRL ALT F2 worked for terminal.
<Ketzu> I'm trying to find out why =\
<gnutron> Ketzu: try in a terminal, apt-cache search some-search-term
<marceldv> Roasted: F1 should bring you back to the blue stuff
<albertico> marceldv, I just fixed it... seems like some settings got changed on the System->Preference->Keyboard dialog
<marceldv> albertico: Cool
<Ketzu> gnutron: No results. What's really bothering me is it's working on one system but not another..
<ruto> ciao
<Halitech> Jon5000, I consider myself a newbie in a lot of things even though I've been using Linux for 3 years ... have you checked out the howto on samba?
<gnutron> Ketzu: are your repositories enabled?
<Ketzu> gnutron: Not sure =|
<Roasted> Marceldv - I used the GUI to the very last step of CloneZilla, where I name the image I'm about to make. I went to terminal, unmounted, back to GUI, hit enter... same error.
<Ketzu> gnutron: How would I do that without a gui?
<ruto> hello
<lastnode> hi i anna install ubuntu to a usb stickbut i dont think my bios can boot it atm. will something like openbios help me?
<ruto> ma ci sn sl inglesi o anche italiani?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<gnutron> Ketzu: whip open synaptic, its in the menu options somewhere, quite easy, check it out.
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jon5000> Halitech: yes.  in fact I have been able to share folders fine with samba.  I understand the samba.conf file now better than i ever expected i could.  its just the darn usb drive (which is fat32) that i cant seem to share.  I have asked about it here but no relief.
<psudo> Hello i just installed ubunutu server on my server how ever i do not have gnome installed i got took to the command line i was wondering if some one could help me install the desktop
<Ketzu> gnutron; I don't have synaptic.
<j0hnnyX> Can someone direct me to a wiki that will tell me how to get Iced Tea working so that it won't display improperly
<gnutron> Ketzu: oh, ok, insure no '#' pound signs precede the repo's you desire in sources.list
<marceldv> Roasted: Where is the image written to?
<eseven73> if i install virtualbox-ose and since it has no usb support, will that mean my usb keyboard/mouse wont work ?
<Ketzu> gnutron: Doesn't
<Roasted> marveldv - I have no idea, to be honest. I'm just following the tutorial I found. I was hoping to search the hard drive after I make the image so I can pull it off of the computer and save it.
<Halitech> Jon5000, are you sharing a folder on the drive? might not work if you are trying to share the root of the drive
<marceldv> eseven73: Will work
<mikhailt> is ubuntu using /etc/network/interfaces as the conf for the interfaces? I can't seem to get it to be enabled even tho the network manager works fine after changing stuff, but modifying the interfaces file doesn't seem to change anything
<gnutron> Ketzu: does apt-get update work?
<marceldv> Roasted: Where the tutorial?
<Roasted> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/
<ExElNeT> lucax: compiz still seg faults... /
<Halitech> psudo, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<j0hnnyX> This is the problem I'm getting
<j0hnnyX> http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=javahd9.png
<Jon5000> Halitech: I have tried to do both.  I am able to see the drive from the windows pc, but unable to access it (you do not have permission, or some such.)  I have messed around wih permissions and ownership, but the drive is fat32 so none of that has worked.
<j0hnnyX> See how its not lined up
<ExElNeT> brb
<j0hnnyX> Does that with every java app
<psudo> Halitech,  yes i found that on the fourm but do i also need to get x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-desktop-environment
<Halitech> Jon5000, chmod and chown to the user listed in samba doesn't work?
<Ketzu> gnutron: Yes. Results: http://pastebin.ca/1282073
<Ketzu> gnutron: It might be because I'm on a lts version
<ExElNeT> re
<Halitech> psudo ubuntu-desktop should pull everything
<sdf> anybody can help me with a 64 bit MUL with x86 architect?
<emo> can i set a different wallpaper for each desktop side? *i have 4 desktop spaces, and i want a different wallpaper for each*
<psudo> Halitech,  okay that is installing now any configuring i gotta do or dose it do that for me
<gnutron> Ketzu: that looks ok, what do you want to do again?
<gnutron> Ketzu: browse stuff?
<Ketzu> gnutron: I'm trying to install passenger. rubygems are being a pain so I'm trying to install it through the aptitude
<marceldv> Roasted: When you choose local_dev on the first page. Does it ask which partition to load?
<Halitech> psudo, shouldnt have to , either reboot when its done in stalling or run gdm and it should take you to the desktop
<gnutron> Ketzu: aptitude should work, use sudo of course
<Ketzu> The package I'm trying to install is libapache2-mod-passenger; I downlaoded the deb after running into the sources problem, and installed it, but then the .so file isn't being placed properly
<Roasted> marceldv - It brings up SDA1 80.0GB NTFS... so I hit enter.
<Ketzu> gnutron: I'm in a root environment
<eseven73> whats the command to check kernel version?
<scientes> /etc/localtime cannot be overwritten: Failed to create file '/etc/localtime.0B04LU': Read-only file system
<marceldv> Roasted: There is your problem. You are trying to get the image of sda1 and writing it to sda1 .. Which can't be done. (I'm just guessing)
<scientes> i cant change the timezone
<j0hnnyX> Anyways Java seems to work though but could that just be a bug in iced tea?
<mikhailt> eseven73: try uname -r
<Sylphid|work> im having some issues with a directory in my home folder, .gvfs has permissions of d????????? and is taking up all of the space thats unused on my /home partition
<j0hnnyX> There should be a way to center it no?
<eseven73> mikhailt: thanks
<psudo> Halitech,  Why dose server edition not come with a gui?
<j0hnnyX> Cause when I go to chat in Java applets the text all shows up half chopped off
<j0hnnyX> Just like that image in that link I posted
<Sylphid|work> and i cant seem to delete it ... although i havent tried in run level 1
<mikhailt> psudo: server are usually headless, thus never need GUI for it
<lubosz> hi
<Roasted> marceldv - maybe if I plug in my external hard drive and select that to save the image to??
<gnutron> Ketzu: you need the development repo enabled, or deb src entry to get source files if i recall correctly.
<Jon5000> Halitech: correct, chmod and chown did not work
<scientes> why would /etc be a read only firesystem its not
<marceldv> Roasted: That should work..
<scientes> and there is space
<lubosz> my apache forbids symlinks to be followed owned by me and the group www-data
<marceldv> Roasted: Post back any results :)
<lubosz> symlinks pointed to stuff owned by root are followed
<lubosz> wtf
<psudo> mikearr,  It should still come with an option on install :D
<lubosz> isn't apache in the group www-data?
<scientes> help
<Ketzu> gnutron: shouldn't. It's a third-party repo. one sec
<mikhailt> apache is www-ata yep
<scientes>       /etc read-only filesystem ????
<mikhailt> www-data
<sdf> anybody can help me with a 64 bit MUL with x86 architect?
<lubosz> so, why it forbids me the symlinks
<Ketzu> gnutron: Upgrading to intreped fixed it
<R0b0t1> For some reason when trying to update a program from a .deb, it says "Older version in software channel" and proceeds with the download, but the installed package is not the newer version :|
<gnutron> Ketzu: i noticed the third party repo, that could pose problems.
<Ketzu> gnutron: Software isn't in the regular hehe
<lubosz> user:www-data 775 -> user:www-data Forbidden
<Roasted> marceldv - Will do. Booting up now. :)
<Halitech> Jon5000, not sure unless its the way its being mounted
<lubosz> user:www-data 775 -> root:root works
<gusto5> R0b0t1, uninstall previous first and then install new?
<Roasted> marceldv - it makes sense that it would work like that because I tested this on ANOTHER spare PC I have that dual boots... and it worked then but that's because I was saving the image to another partition.
<Halitech> psudo, because servers do not use gui's
<R0b0t1> gusto5: That did not work.
<Jon5000> Halitech: how do you mean the way its mounted.  I have unmounted and remounted it btw
<gnutron> Ketzu: i hope my upgrade to intrepid goes well, i havent found the nerve just yet.
<R0b0t1> gusto5: When I did that, the "older" version was reinstalled.
<marceldv> Roasted: So true =)
<scientes> ahh /dev/sda1 read-only wtf
<gusto5> R0b0t1, what's the package for?
<Ketzu> gnutron: This is on a slicehost, basically just an image extract haha
<mikhailt> psudo: well, if you wanted GUI, you shouldve started with the regular ubuntu, servers are intended for sysadmins who know they never want GUi and just intend to run it headless
<Halitech> Jon5000, I'm wondering if you are mounting it as your user or as root, maybe that is having a weird side effect on it
<R0b0t1> gusto5: Free Pascal. "fpc" for apt-get, etc.
<ataufik> dear all... what is the program should I use to as vpn client / dialer in Intrepid? currently vpnc package is already installed. The modem I use is Merlin U630 which not been detected by NM and therefore I have to connet to internet using manual wvdial...
<mikhailt> lubosz: did you check if the <Directory> in the VirtualHost allow symlinks?
<systm> im having trouble watching a DVD on ubuntu 8.10, what do i need to be sure i can play it
<exodus_ms> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jon5000> Halitech: hmmm.  this is getting out of my league.  But I do think that i unmounted and remounted to specifically correct this.  Now i dont recall whether the remount as user didnt take and the drive reverted to root or not.  i seem to recall that happening but have had to reinstall since then and am not 100% sure.
<gusto5> R0b0t1, if i may ask, whats the version on a search for fpc*
<R0b0t1> gusto5: What do you mean?
<psudo> mikhailt, Yes but i am installking it on a secer :P i am a good sysadmin im sure i could get by without a gui it just makes me feel better having 1
<gusto5> R0b0t1, when you run an aptitude search for fpc*
<lubosz> mikhailt: yes, it allows them, also symlinks which point to stuff owned by root, work
<Halitech> Jon5000, do you have anything in fstab to mount it?
<Guest76914> systm; i use the vlc program and it works great.
<itsatrick> Hello.  Something's wrong with audio CD's in Intrepid Ibex (KDE 4, especially, but also Gnome).  When I put in an audio CD, I should expect that Linux automatically mount the disc.  However, nothing happens.  The disc turns, but I can't seem to mount it (even as root).  DVD's are just fine.  Anyone else have this problem?
<mikhailt> systm: use VLC
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<exodus_ms> !codecs | systm
<ubottu> systm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<R0b0t1> gusto5: It says installed version is 2.2.2 (which is what I want, the older one is 2.2.0), although when typing "fpc" on the terminal brings up version 2.2.0
<Halitech> psudo, then if you are a good sysadmin you shouldn't need a gui as the machine won't have a monitor attached to it
<Jon5000> Halitech: thats one thing i didnt try (fstab) mainly because i havent gotten comfortable yet that i understand what i would be trying to do in there... what fstab does and why, eg
<mikhailt> psudo
<lubosz> k, got it, after 777 all stuff
<lubosz> damn
<systm> mikhailt: i will try but its not reading
<Halitech> Jon5000, fstab is basically a list of drives you want the system to mount and what ID or location they are using
<gusto5> R0b0t1, what version runs? 2.2.0?
<psudo> :P
<scientes> WTF UBUNTU REMOUNTED MY DRIVE RO AND WONT LET ME REMOVUUNT IT RW
<R0b0t1> gusto5: Yes, like I said :)
<kitche> !caps | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mikhailt> psudo: so what, apt-get install kde/geome doesnt work for you?
<tim167_> hi, i want to dd an image to a disk at /dev/sda but i get 'permission denied' even with sudo, how come ? thanks
<gusto5> R0b0t1, sorry im a little confused. to conclude, it says 2.2.2 is installed, which is what you want, but 2.2.0 comes up on the apt search?
<psudo> mikhailt,  i dont know im waiting for it to finish
<gusto5> R0b0t1, and 2.2.2 is the one that runs?
<marceldv> Roasted: Does it work?
<Ma1> hi im having trouble with hardy heron 8.04 and intel-hda drivers for ALC260 realtek hd audio. i have no sound on speakers. only very faint sound when i plug headphones into SPDIF
<myk_robinson> How do I increase USB transfer speed in Intrepid? it creeps like the dead
<R0b0t1> gusto5: No, no... In the synaptic window, it says the installed version is 2.2.2. But what actually runs is 2.2.0.
<Jon5000> halitech: how is that different from umount and mount each time.  i mean, what little i understood was that fstab just made it so that you didnt have to do that each time... but even after i did that manually it didnt work.  what else does fstab do that would be different?
<gnutron> tim167_: try a hdd partition e.g. /dev/sdaX where X is an arbitrary integer, fdisk -l to see partitions.
<mikhailt> systm: what exactly are you reading
<Roasted> marceldv - I messed it up. I accidentally tried imaging the external hard drive and saving the image to the 80gb SATA drive... so I'm rebooting now to set it up the proper way. :)
<zedster> I messed up and deleted my dpkg var and usr files, now I can't upgrade or install anything
<gusto5> gimme a sec R0b0t1 ill brb, if someone else can help you during, tahts be grat
<Ma1> ﻿hi im having trouble with hardy heron 8.04 and intel-hda drivers for ALC260 realtek hd audio. i have no sound on speakers. only very faint sound when i plug headphones into SPDIF
<marceldv> Roasted: lol : )
<cbarreda> I wanted to do a clean install of Ibex. I copied my home folder, did a clean ibex install, copied the evolution folder back. My e-mail are there but not my contacts. There are folders under .evolution/addressbook/local but evolution does not seem to be reading them. Any ideas?
<Halitech> Jon5000, fstab will mount things in the same place everytime where mount/umount may put a thumbdrive at /dev/sdc1 on 1 mount, /dev/sdc3 the next time
<tim167_> gnutron,  sda has no partitions, I want the partitions to be overwritten anyway, but I'll try to make a partition first and try your suggestion...
<gnutron> tim167_: use extreme caution!
<Guest47367> I'm an IRC noob. How do I "identify in time for the nickname <name>"?
<Halitech> cbarreda, did you make sure they have proper permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest47367 Have you registered it?
<qcjn> hi, i've unstalled a couple of things whit synaptic, apache,mysql,icecast2,..can i do something to like the ccleaner
<Ma1> ﻿hi im having trouble with hardy heron 8.04 and intel-hda drivers for ALC260 realtek hd audio. i have no sound on speakers. only very faint sound when i plug headphones into SPDIF. what can i do!?
<tim167_> gnutron, yes i will, I'm aware, thanks :)
<Guest47367> No?
<Guest47367> I'm using Xchat in Xubuntu at the moment.
<exodus_ms> !repeat | Ma1
<ubottu> Ma1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cbarreda> I only have my account. Copied the evolution folder to an NTFS partition prior to doing the ibex install & copied back after the ibex install.
<cbarreda> Halitech I only have my account. Copied the evolution folder to an NTFS partition prior to doing the ibex install & copied back after the ibex install.
<systm> mikhailt: Retail DVD
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jclbrt> ok i'd have to say that the new 8.10 has been the easiest one to use than any other prior version
<roadrunner_> Question about bazaar here. Latest version of Gwibber gives me segmentation fault. Previous version ran fine. Had bright idea of using bzr to go get prior version of main branch. I can grab other branches of project, but I can't seem to find docs on how to pull down previous revision of main gwibber branch.
<RobertGonzalez> Does anyone know of any drawbacks to installing 8.10 Server without a GUI?
<exodus_ms> systm, what are you trying to do?
<Roasted> marceldv - I got past the error. Currently it apperas to be cloning. But I'll have to wait till afterwards to push the image to my OTHER test computer to see how it works... gahh this is confusing!
<jclbrt> every single thing worked right out of the box
<RobertGonzalez> I heard it was a bad Idea.
<Guest47367> ok. Thanks.
<Jon5000> halitech: thats what i thought.  but even when i know where and how its monted, ie in situations where i just mounted it, i wasnt able to share it.  So i still am unclear why fstab will help me at this point in my problem. (i can see how it would be helpful if my problem were inconsistency in ability toi share, but i have never gotten the thing shred in the first place)
<Halitech> cbarreda, probably doesn't have proper ownership to read it, find it with nautilus and right click and go to properties, then permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest47367 If you are getting your nick removed.. it probably belongs to someone else
<Sylphid|work> im having some issues with a directory in my home folder, .gvfs has permissions of d????????? and is taking up all of the space thats unused on my /home partition
<jclbrt> except for the trackpad which just required a new .fdi policy file for HAL
<gnutron> cbarreda: evolution will export all mail and setting to a gzipped tarball for you fyi. :)
<Ma1> does "make install" command actually install drivers?
<Halitech> Jon5000, I'm not sure it will, just giving options
<tim167_> gnutron, still 'permission denied' with /dev/sda1 now...
<jclbrt> even my Wireless broadband card works without a problem
<jclbrt> YAY
<marceldv> Roasted: The other test pc's disk has to be exactly the same size. Or it can't write the image. As far as I know.
<qcjn> how can i be sure i made a clean uninstall..I did it via synaptic
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: none that i am aware of and i use ubuntu all the time for servers, the only exception is when you want to do scripting but most of the time you do that on your machien and copying it to the machine
<jclbrt> tho i wish that verizon had a version of the VZaccess software for linu
<gnutron> tim167_: you'll need to mount it properly, filesystem type, and permissions.
<Roasted> marceldv - I have two work issued computers at home with me... 80gb SATA, 1gb RAM, 3.0ghz P4... so I'm using one as my client, one as my server. :)
<jclbrt> linux*
<mikhailt> systm: you using the latest version of VLC?
<gusto5> R0b0t1, i know this may sound straight foward, but have tried a complete removal from synaptic package manager?
<R0b0t1> Yes.
<tim167_> gnutron, can you help  me do that ? im not sure how...
<gusto5> well ill be
<marceldv> Roasted: ok, that should do :)
<gusto5> R0b0t1, mind showing me where you acquired the 2.2.2 deb package?
<cbarreda> Halitech folders, addressbook.db and addressbook.db.summary show I have read/write persmissions and shows me as the owner.
<Roasted> marceldv - They're also connected to a netgear 5 port 10/100 switch with no uplink... so they're on their own little LAN with no outside connection. I'm trying to mimic how I want to set it up at work... casue at work I have a 48 port gigabit switch that I plan to use instead of the netgear 5 port that I'm using here for testing purposes.
<Jon5000> Halitech: and i appreciate it!  hope is starting to fade... sharing this drive, and the fact that once in a while Vista would fail to mount it properly, was the main reason for my experiment with linux.  if i cant do it then its back to windows...  hence my original question -- i dont want to mess up my vista installation when i try to give it more room on the disk
<gusto5> R0b0t1, actually im good, gimme a sec
<R0b0t1> gusto5: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=2174&use_mirror=voxel&filename=fpc_2.2.2-0_all.deb&49860024
<Ma1> does "make install" command actually install drivers? or does it create a deb file??
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: Thanks. We are in the process of moving away from Fedora/RHAS and our system admin has had all sorts of trouble sorting out RAID installations and what not.
<Halitech> cbarreda, I wonder if something got fubarred where it was on an NTFS drive
<myk_robinson> !slow usb transfer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<myk_robinson> !slow usb
<RobertGonzalez> His last issue was when he tried to install without the GUI and the installer told him that he shouldn't do that.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow usb
<Halitech> Jon5000, vista failed to mount the drive from within windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > Ma1
<ubottu> Ma1, please see my private message
<georgy_28> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<marceldv> Roasted: You could setup a network using Virtualbox or Vmware. Just setup multiple machines and boot them all.
<gnutron> tim167_: /dev/sda1 is a  block device pointing to a partition. use /etc/fstab to auto mount it. and you can use 'mount' with parameters on the cmd line
<Ma1> thanks jack_sparrow
<gnutron> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<systm> mikhailt: i believe so, i think is a mounting issue.. or disk decrypting one
<hatter243> My totem player has stopped trying to authenticate when connecting to a .htaccess controlled stream. libsoup errors 401. Anyone know a way to get it to ask for the password as I remember it doing not too long ago?
<mikhailt> systm: you  dont see it on the desktop, you try mounting it thur cli?
<jclbrt> has anyone used Tmobiles wireless broadband
<marceldv> Roasted: That should be enough for testing purposes :)
<Roasted> marceldv - I'm not a network administrator, I'm a computer technician... so my intention here is to use spare computers + network accessories to my advantage without implementing things into the network I don't have control of.
<gnutron> tim167_: man mount or check out the ubuntu site for mounting drives
<zedster> how can you rebuild a dpkg system when you removed all the usr and var files on mistake?
<Roasted> marceldv - so what I want to do is use this 80gb 1gb RAM P4 computer (one of them) to use as my official server, and put it in the tech office with the gigabit switch... then whenever I need to image a computer, I'll just bring it in the office, push the image on the local LAN, and be on my way.
<zedster> it has no memory of what packages I've installed
<cbarreda> Halitech do you know if evolution has files in folders other than the .evolution folder?
<Jon5000> Halitech: sorry.  not failed to mount it.  i meant it fails to find it sometimes (infrequently) and other times assigns it the wrong letter (also infrequent) rendering it unshared and i have to reassign and re-share.  even tho infrequent i felt this was unacceptable, and thougt ubuntu would be a more powerful, study and better solution.  i am finding that not to be the case
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: and you tink moving to ubuntu is going to help with RAID?
<tim167_> gnutron, man mount is _very_ long , but thanks anyway...i'll do some reading
<gloryman_> Hi all
<Halitech> zedster, how do you 'mistakenly' remove those folders?
<Jack_Sparrow> zedster Easiest is to restore from a backup.. if you nuked dpkg then you have a problem
<Roasted> marceldv - also, if I get this working, I plan to utilize my laptop as a dual boot (Ubuntu/XP Pro) and use Ubuntu as a server for clonezilla... so when I go to the elementary schools (I work in a school district) I can use my laptop, which I have on me at all times, to push the image in a completely different building miles away from my office.
<Halitech> cbarreda, not as far as personal files
<zedster> Halitech: stupidity ?
<gnutron> tim167_: look on the ubuntu site for mounting partitions, its easier than the man pages
<hatter243> Roasted, is wiki.systemimager.org the kind of thing you're thinking of?
<zedster> Jack_Sparrow: I restored the var/lib from backup
<Halitech> Jon5000, have you considered that maybe there is a problem with the drive and thats why its not sharing properly?
<tim167_> gnutron, ok thanks
<zedster> but not the usr and such
<zedster> it won't let me install files
<cbarreda> Halitech thanks. Guess will try an old windows trick. Create new folders, copy the .db and hope it works
<Halitech> zedster, guess that answer works as well as any :)
<Paw> Hey guys I am installing ubuntu, I checked the disk and no errors on it, now I am at a cool back ground, and a grey box in the middle with a cursor, but it is not changing any ideas?
<systm> mikhailt: its mounted on the desktop, but its like its blank
<zedster> Halitech: honesty is a good policy right?
<Roasted> hatter243 - Well, sort of... but I dont use Linux at work besides for my personal troubleshooting reasons. :(
<malcom2073> Question: sound worked earlier today, I left my computer sit for about 10 hours and then I just tried to play audio and I've tried banshee and rythymbox, both players lock up when I try to play any audio. When I click "Test" in system -> preferences ->  sound settings, it says Failed to connect: connection refused.Any thoughts on what could cause this?
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: No. But we are confident that making the move to Ubuntu was the right choice. Its just that the folks around here are heavy on the Unix experience, not so much on the Linux and what linux they do have is pretty much all RH. Installation in the past has been easy because it was known by experience. Ubuntu is apparently significantly more different than RH.
<psudo> Halitech,  problem "User Switcher" has quit unexpectedly
<gnutron> zedster: i think you're fubar'd man. i'd be looking for an install disk.
<psudo> i keep hitting reload but nothing
<hatter243> Roasted, suppose you could also try a kickstart network but so far for me that's bit a bit of a troublesome thing to get happy
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167_ sudo mkdir /media/blah then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/blah   substitute your drive for sda1
<Halitech> cbarreda, I wonder if you copy the files to the desktop, make the owner root then change them back to you and move them back, wonder if that would do anything
<Halitech> zedster, makes it easier to help if we can :)
<marceldv> Roasted: If you setup multiple virtual machines with virtualbox or whatever virtualization software. You could create a virtual network to test out your setup. You don need multiple system. One system running virtualbox is enough. Though don't expect any superspeed though
<Halitech> psudo, no idea, never used it
<Jon5000> Halitech: i am open to this suggestion for sure.  but by wrong with the drive i am not sure what you mean.  can you explain a possibility>?again, now i think we are over my head.
<psudo> kk
<Pabremer> Hello people, may someone help me please?
<yowshi> hmmm iu see the firefox memory issue is back
<Halitech> Jon5000, thinking that maybe the drive is dying
<mikhailt> systm: does it work anywhere else?
<Roasted> Anybody who has used CloneZilla Live, how long did it take to make an image?? I'm making an image now and after 10 minutes its at 2%
<badawi> !azureus
<Jack_Sparrow> Pabremer Just ask your question and wait
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<marceldv> Roasted: That should be enough for testing purposes :)
<marceldv> Roasted: If you setup multiple virtual machines with virtualbox or whatever virtualization software. You could create a virtual network to test out your setup. You don need multiple system. One system running virtualbox is enough. Though don't expect any superspeed though
<Pabremer> Ok...
<J4k3-> xenxenxen
<J4k3-> ;)
<_cb> zedster couple of things that have worked for me. 1.- If booting from CD is not working try running Ubuntu from CD and installing from there.  If that does not work change mode to safe graphics (F4) on initial install
<Jack_Sparrow> J4k3- Please dont
<Jon5000> Halitech: dying?  that sounds technical.  FYI its a new drive, purchased 1 year ago, when it began its natural life.  Dying... not to get too existential, but what does that mean?
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: i wouldn't say it would be that big of a different, just replacing some of the commands and it still is the same in most of the way, its the question of how fast they update their packages and core stuff
<Roasted> marceldv - Yeah, like I said, my control over the network is limited... and I always have my laptop with me... so what I need to do will bes ufficient if I can get my laptop working. But I also plan to use the HP computer I'm using now for mass deployment hooked up to our 48 port gigabit switch for when the 500 pcs come.
<Halitech> Jon5000, means that it is going to stop working....have you used it alot?
<dalekleader> is it safe to delete files core and core.28687 from te home folder?  what are these files for?
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: however RH is much slower than Ubuntu for sure on some area, mostly iSCSI
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: i mean the other way, Ubuntu is slower than RH
<J4k3-> Jack_Sparrow: don't what?
<azimout> dalekleader: yes, you can delete them. some applications create them when they crash
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: Our biggest issue at the moment is that with each iteration of Fedora their support for the previous iteration all but stops. So in order to get the newest versions of software packages we need to install an entirely new OS or make all sorts of changes to the system to handle the newest versions of packages while maintaining dependencies.
<marceldv> Roasted: Well I don't know anything about CloneZilla. But probably you setup a clonezilla server. And use the live cd to get the image from the server.
<Jack_Sparrow> J4k3- Please dont put up posts like that
<J4k3-> xen is outrageously easy to implement and use.
<marceldv> Roasted: Though,, Don't ask me how. Don't know anything about it.
<dalekleader> azimout, is it normal for them to get 250mb+ each?
<Roasted> marceldv - I think I know what I did... I think I utilized the entire 80gb drive as an image... whereas I just wanted to use the USED blocks on the HDD as the image.
<Lasivian> sigh, I just rebooted and my wireless will not connect
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: Of course, since we are more knowledgable in the RH flavor of Linux setting it up is not really an issue. Ubuntu is proving to be a tad more difficult than was expected.
<Roasted> So basically I was making an image thats 3.5gb into an image thats 80gb with 77gb worth of free space.
<Jon5000> Halitech: ummm.  hard to define alot.  I dont think so.  It is a 500GB drive that stores photos, music, video and documents.  About 230GB is used.  Parts of it are It is backed up daily, weekly, and monthly.  So i guess its read from somewhat frequently.  but not writtent to extensively...
<Pabremer> I was using Ubuntu 8.04 then I installed Mandriva 2009, but the "mandriva's lilo" did not have the option to Ubuntu so I tried to add Ubuntu in the "lilo.conf" but I failed then when I restarted my computer I cannot access both systems... What can I do to acess Ubuntu again?
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: But I think it is all good. As long as we can install the server version without the GUI and we can manage it as we are now (through remoting in or through SSH) we are golden.
<Halitech> Jon5000, what format is it? NTFS? fat32?
<badawi> Pabremer: mandriva uses grub just like ubuntu, and by default it has "othe linux" selection
<marceldv> Roasted: Ok.. Maybe there's a setting somewhere.. Anyway I gotta go. Good luck !! :)
<Paw> Need Help: I am doing an install for Ubuntu, I am stuck at a redish background and a grey box.. I can move the mouse but it is laggy.. Any ideas what to do?
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: that is why in most of my work, i use ESX to install the OSes even for SQL/Emaiil servers. it is far much easier to set up a new virtualized Ubuntu to test the new OS against our products and softwares and crap like that, once it is done, we move it forward and leave the noncompatibles behind so that we can fix it
<Roasted> thanks!
<marceldv> Roasted: No problem!
<Paw> Need Help: I am doing an install for Ubuntu, I am stuck at a redish background and a grey box.. I can move the mouse but it is laggy.. Any ideas what to do?
<Pabremer> badawi: ok, but it didn't appear in the grub
<azimout> dalekleader: yes... can you remember any of your programs crashing recently?
<pan> can u backup windows by mounting first then tar czvfp backup.tgz?
<Jon5000> Halitech: Fat32.  FWIW, I have seen others posting in forums with similar problems but havent seen any great resolution from the heavens.  in some cases the people solved their problem with solutions that didint work for me.
<Pabremer> badawi: instead of conventional grub, is being used Mandriva's grub
<azimout> paw: did you get any error messages?
<Paw> azimout: no
<dalekleader> azimout, no, it was the first time I saw those files since feb
<Jon5000> Halitech: in other cases there was no resolution
<Halitech> Jon5000, ok, was thinking maybe NTFS which does seem to be flaky at times with mounting
<mikhailt> Paw: are you after the installation or during the installation
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: ESX? I think I am more n00B than I let on. :(
<badawi> Pabremer: is mandriva grub on mbr and ubunt grub on /dev/sda2 or something like that?
<_cb> paw couple of things that have worked for me. 1.- If booting from CD is not working try running Ubuntu from CD and installing from there.  If that does not work change mode to safe graphics (F4) on initial install
<Paw> mik: during the installing, Im at it now..
<b52laptop> ppl how to desactivate the gnome background image
<azimout> paw: try checking the livecd for errors, and also running a memtest86+
<Paw> azi: I checked for erros, and I am running off the live cd
<gnutron> b52laptop: right click on the desktop
<mikhailt> Paw: sounds like it may not work with your monitor or graphic card
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: So if we have a brand new box with no OS on it how would you install Ubuntu 8.10 server on it?
<Lasivian> what would make a wireless device stop working? I didn;t muck with it, I just rebooted
<Paw> mik: so how do I solve that?
<b52laptop> gnutron, i want to select it true a personnal script
<psudo> IndyGunFreak,  Why you not aim me no more?
<Pabremer> badawi: i don't know.. i think mandriva is in "sda6" and ubuntu in "sda2" or the contrary
<Paw> mik: I just have a grey box with a ][ curse but together..
<Roasted> Has anybody ever created an image with CloneZilla?
<b52laptop> i mean gnome must not touch the backgournd at all
<pan> can u backup windows by mounting first then tar czvfp backup.tgz?
<hatter243> In Ubuntu, when a program requires a password and you select to "always remember" that password. Where is it stored?
<b52laptop> not just change it
<Jon5000> Halitech: vfat would be fat32, right?
<Halitech> Lasivian, did you check your network applet and try to connect to your wireless network?
<Halitech> Jon5000, fat32 or fat16
<Pabremer> badawi: i just wanna backup 8gbs of files in Ubuntu then reinstall only Ubuntu in my hd
<gnutron> b52laptop: i can't help you there, sorry.
<mgolisch> pan: no
<b52laptop> gnutron, thanks ;d
<Lasivian> halitech: yes, it sees the network, but it's not able to connect to either of my routers, no settings have changed and I rebooted both of them
<badawi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Halitech> RobertGonzalez, boot from the alt install cd and install
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: ESX is a complete bareborne server virtualization platform from VMWare, you install it first on the server, then remotely you install the OS or locally depending on which version of ESX you use
<antix> d
<Lasivian> I was connected, then I rebooted and it has not reconnect
<zedster> I get this error when I open apptitude then it crashes  E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Halitech> Lasivian, do the sudo iwlist again and see if its still seeing them
<mgolisch> pan: for fat32 that might work but it doenst for ntfs as tar wouldnt save any attributes or permissions for the files
<badawi> Pabremer: try adding somthing like this in mandriva grub file http://paste.ubuntu.com/83758/
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: it is also free now, so you can test and play around with it
<pan> k
<The-Kernel> Hi so for some reason when I click on the network icon, and then menu comes down, everything is grayed out. How do I change that?
<badawi> Pabremer: u'll need to play with the values to suit you, the sda2 part and the 1 and 2 number that goes with hd0
<badawi> Pabremer: please don't pm me
<Pabremer> badawi: its easier
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pabremer> badawi: lots of mesages here
<Pabremer> badawi: please
<kindofabuzz> how do i make it to where intrepid can play more than one sound at once?
<badawi> Pabremer: that's how we roll over here
<Lasivian> Halitech, shutdown/pull power & battery then restart seems to have fixed it
<kindofabuzz> like i want pidgin sounds while playing a media file
<Halitech> Lasivian, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<badawi> !grub | Pabremer
<ubottu> Pabremer: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pabremer> badawi: ok, btw... what can i do to see what's my ubuntu and mandriva partition?
<Lasivian> I hate knowing windows so well and being so damned unix stupid.. grr
<badawi> Pabremer: and google something called supergrub, it will boot into anything from anything
<mikhailt> Lasivian: everybody start out everywhere
<Pabremer> badawi: then i'll create the "way" to ubuntu and mandriva again in grub
 * Lasivian cries in her ice cream
<Viflux> Hi everyone.  Network share question...I've mounted a network drive (on a Debian server) from my Ubuntu machine.  I can't save files to it from applications, and when I do "touch [file]" I am told that [file] is "not a directory".  I can confirm that the share is working properly as I can access it from other machines (Vista/XP/Debian).  Thoughts?
<Lasivian> mikhailt, yes, it's just frustrating when you know what's wrong, but not what steps to take to troubleshoot :)
<Halitech> Lasivian, we all start somewhere but I know wha tyou mean, it can be quite humbling to realize how little we know when we come over to linux
<benzss> what would i do if i wanted to own /mnt ? something to do with chown?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasivian Not to worry, since you wont be chasing down virii and reinstalling windows you will have time to learn this os quite fast
<Lasivian> like cars, "ok, I have a flat tire, but why does this car have no lug nuts?!?!"
<Guest66429> j
<mikhailt> Lasivian: i love it, it's the part of the reason im in IT, it's like being a detective
<kindofabuzz> how do i make it to where intrepid can play more than one sound at once? with alsa, or does alsa not support that?
<Lasivian> mikhailt, yeah, "House M.D."
<Jack_Sparrow> kindofabuzz I called up the sound factiod a minute ago
<Pabremer> badawi: i cannot use supergrub because i dont have any cd
<kindofabuzz> Jack_Sparrow, and that factoid says use alsa
<gnutron> benzss: sudo chown user:group /mnt  would be the syntax. /media is another option.
<mikhailt> Lasivian: love the show, the only difference is I dont intent to kill my pc just to find out what problem it has
<Lasivian> heh
<Lasivian> I fried 2 motherboards last week
<badawi> Pabremer: you can boot usb and floppy too http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: Thanks for the info. I will be looking up ESX shortly.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > Pabremer
<ubottu> Pabremer, please see my private message
<mikhailt> Lasivian: well then... you on the right track
<Lasivian> mikhailt, hah
<RobertGonzalez> Halitech: Thanks. Our admin figured that part out after about 20 failed attempts and setting it up. He figured out the alt install CD and got it working from there. Then ran into that issue of removing the GUI having problems.
<Pabremer> !pm > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<elphias> how do i kill x to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pabremer I know what pm is thanks
<Halitech> RobertGonzalez, should have been an option to do the server install which wouldnt have a gui
<mikhailt> does anybody ever find a job thur the IRC? would be nice to get jobs
<Pabremer> the end of my grub.lst :
<Pabremer> ## ## End Default Options ##
<Jack_Sparrow> elphias  hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<Pabremer> title		Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<Pabremer> root		(hd0,1)
<Pabremer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=ee580cdd-cfa4-4d68-abb7-0c50b33e70be ro quiet splash locale=pt_BR
<Pabremer> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic
<FloodBot1> Pabremer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnutron> elphias: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  or kdm for kubuntu.
<badawi> !ot | mikhailt
<ubottu> mikhailt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Pabremer
<ubottu> Pabremer, please see my private message
<elphias> gnutron: thank you for your help ^_^
<mrwes> re
 * elphias poofs to install nvidia drivers
<mrwes> anyone know if the ppa repos for open office 3.0 for Hardy will ever be available?
<tim167_> when i pipe a sudo command with | and the part after | should also be 'sudo-ed' do i repeat sudo after | ?
<fosco_> mrwes: don't think so
<LjL> tim167_: yes, although it's kind of unusual for *both* parts of a piped command to need sudo
<mrwes> doesn't make friggin' sense they have them for Ibex, but not for a LTS version
<erUSUL> tim167_: which command line ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167_ sudo should hold for 5 minutes (that window only)
<mrwes> fosco_, thanks...
<psudo> hmm can some one explain to me what a dns server dose exactly ?
<tim167_> LjL, erUSUL  its this: gzip -dc /mnt/hdb1/system_drive_backup.img.gz | dd of=/dev/hda
<psudo> i googled for a definition but uh didnt recive quite what i was looking for
<Pabremer> I installed Mandriva then the ubuntu's grub dessapeared... Trying to add ubuntu in the mandriva's grub I did something wrong and now i cannot access mandriva and ubuntu... what can i do to access ubuntu again?
<erUSUL> tim167_: yes you need sudo i this case...
<Halitech> psudo, translates words into IP addresses so the net can understand them
<j_xinudsb> wiki DNS
<etherael> I notice there seems to be no irc server in the ubuntu packages, but that's not that big of a deal because I'm imagining that there's now some new and jazzy better web based collab tool that would do the same job as an irc server would otherwise do that I can whack on my local web server and then hand out the web address to people. Does such a beast exist?
<azimout> psudo: try wikipedia...
<tim167_> erUSUL, ok, but do i have to repeat 'sudo' after the '|' ?
<psudo> Halitech,  So what is the point of having a dns server ?
<Pabremer> !paste > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<Jon5000> Halitech, good to chat w. you.  gotta run.  thanks.
<kitche> etherael: there is many irc servers in the repos
<LjL> tim167_: sudo on both, yes. you can also always go to "sudo -i" when doing complex operations like that
<Halitech> psudo, would you rather have to remember millions of IP addresses?
<badawi> psudo: dns server translates www.google.com into 66.102.9.104 and ...
<badawi> !ot | psudo
<ubottu> psudo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<etherael> kitche, hmmm nothing coming up except clients when I search for "irc server" ?
<erUSUL> tim167_: i will use it only after the | i do not think you need sudo tu unzip a file but you sure need it to wrtte to a raw block device
<mikhailt> etherael: there are irc servers, you might be looking int eh wrong place
 * Flare183 laughs
<kitche> etherael: hmm odd try to see if unrealircd comes up
<mikhailt> etherael: usually the servers dont name themselve irc server
<tim167_> LjL ok thanks, then I think i found why i got 'permission denied' before :)
<etherael> checking.
<LjL> tim167_: actually anyway whether or not you need "sudo" on the "gzip" part depends on what permissions the /mnt/hdb1 mount has
<etherael> kitche, nope, nothing, and it's searching in all available apps, I'll try apt-get from cmdline h5.
<Paw> I am happy this irc channel is here.. its helpful :)
<tim167_> LjL is it ok to use sudo even if it's not needed (i started the command now, but i could interrupt it if necessary)
<psudo> badawi,  it has somthing to do with ubuntu i am asking the questions because i installed a dns server on my server and i wanted to know how to use it :P
<LjL> tim167_: it's bad form (and potentially dangerous if you mistype something), but it will work just fine.
<tim167_> LjL ok cool, thanks
<Halitech> psudo, unless you register it then its not going to do anything
<badawi> psudo: you don't need to have it installed, trust me
<psudo> badawi just cause i seem like a retard dont mean i dont want to learn how to use it :D
<jayk-> does ubuntu support ext4?
<mrwes> uh?
<Paw> Suggestion: What should I do for ubuntu partion, guided use the largest continuous free space?
<badawi> psudo: nobody called you that, dns server is for ISPs
<chronographer> hi all I got problems with audio on intrepid. http://pastebin.com/m7c9d8445 this is get when testing with 'sound preferences' restarting alsa-utils and pulseaudio doesn't work
<mrwes> Paw, try a manual and setup a root / , a /home and a swap
<Flare183> jayk-: I didn't know that ext4 existed
<chronographer> mpd wont play music (it usually does)
<psudo> badawi,  i am looking into web and domain hosting :P
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, well how much free space do you want to give to ubuntu?
<Halitech> badawi, hosting companies will use them as well if they are big enough
<Pabremer> i installed mandriva ubuntu didn't appear in the mandriva's grub... trying to fix it I modificatead the mandriva's grub and now i cannot acces mandriva and ubuntu... what should i do to access ubuntu again?
<Paw> mrwes: how do i do that lol
<jeremy_> Hi
<amikrop> Hello. VLC crashes when I try to switch to Fullscreen. Any help, please?
<kitche> psudo: there is many documents on the web depending on which DNS server you have installed
<jeremy_> Could somebody please help me set up dual monitors on my ubuntu 8.10?
<Paw> indy: Well i had 20 gigs free is that enough for ubuntu?
<macondo> I'm not able to mount an audio cd, could it be DRM?
<mikhailt> badawi: no it aint just for ISP, most businesses use it as well not just ISP
<genii> psudo: When someone requests a domain you own, their browser or so asks how to get there and resolve the name to an ip. So thru a chain of requests finally some box asks your machine "are you the primary nameserver for this domain?" If so then it responds and then they now arrive at your domain
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, if you're this co9njfused, i would ust setup a / and a swap
<jeremy_> Coulod somebody please help me set up dual monitors on ubuntu
<jbernard_> jayk-: not currently, i believe the testing team is working on it now
<jayk-> cool
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, 20gigs is plenty, is this machine gonna dual boot?
<Flare183> !dualhead | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jayk-> cool, cant wait for it. :)
<Paw> Indy: for now until I can figure out enough about ubuntu to take off horrid windows.
<mrwes> Paw, there are plenty of on line guides http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<Halitech> psudo, you would be better off using something like zoneedit.com since it is already registered as a DNS server
<kitche> jayk-: I believe it does but not sure since I have not touched ext4
<Paw> Actually, just going to use it all for ubuntu :-p.
<jeremy_> um
<kitche> Halitech: huh you don't have to register a DNS server
<genii> psudo: You may want to ask along this line in #ubuntu-server since desktop version does not need or have bind installed
<jeremy_> could somebody actually HELP ME set up dual head
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, then i would leave you a little space on the drive for windows.
<punzada> does anyone know any ncurses based binary news readers?
<IndyGunFreak> maybe give 15gigs to ubuntu.
<jeremy_> not just give me a dictionary definition?
<Paw> Indy: I am going to take off windows I think.
<Halitech> kitche, if its not registered somewhere then how will the other servers know to look for it?
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, i w9ouldn't do that, you'll ended up frustrated, and using windows again in less than a week
<jeremy_> somebody please help me
<IndyGunFreak> happens to everyone who does that without at least experimenting first
<Paw> Indy: I have my laptop with everything I need, My desktop is old and something to fiddle with :-p
<jbernard_> jayk-: you're free to use ext4 now, but I doubt ted's got all the kinks worked out yet
<jayk-> ext4 might be in jaunty?
<Pabremer> ﻿i installed mandriva ubuntu didn't appear in the mandriva's grub... trying to fix it I modificatead the mandriva's grub and now i cannot acces mandriva and ubuntu... what should i do to access ubuntu again?
<jayk-> alpha1?
<chronographer> anyone help with audio playback please? http://pastebin.com/m5fc3f7f1
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, oh, well in that case, that would be a good idea, just tell it to take over the whole drive, and it will do everything else
<jbernard_> jayk-: i wouldn't be surprised
<Paw> Indy: I think I did, It saids Ubuntu 100% so.. yeah
<Pici> jayk-: Some of it should be in there, but ext4 itself is not finished.
<kitche> Halitech: easy it's just a config file really that you setup to tell a root server about the DNS but you don't register a DNS server only time you need to register a DNS server is though a registrar so that it actually knows where the domain points to for DNS
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, ok.
<mrwes> Paw, Have you tried a Live CD to see if Ubuntu will run with your hardware?
<jayk-> yeah..i shouldnt use ext4 on my mailserver...
<Paw> Indy: And Windows is crap.. so bye bye :-p I am fiddling with it on my old desktop so when I am ready, I am going to put my laptop into ubuntu!
<jayk-> with these large drives, fsck takes forever...like 45 minutes
<Paw> mrwes: I have had ubuntu on this computer before and it runs, but I didnt have time to fiddle and only one computer, so windows went back on it
<Pici> jayk-: Definitely not, I wouldn't use it unless you are planning to develop the filesystem itself.
<Halitech> kitche, but you need to register with the root server so it wil accept the information
<mrwes> Paw, gotcha
<Pabremer> ﻿i installed mandriva ubuntu didn't appear in the mandriva's grub... trying to fix it I modificatead the mandriva's grub and now i cannot acces mandriva and ubuntu... what should i do to access ubuntu again?
<genii> jayk-: Try running it on a 7 hard drive raid 5 with all 1Tb drives :/
<Paw> So now i have a laptop with windows and everything important and a free computer to fiddle with!
<Paw> So if it goes boom no biggy
<jayk-> genii: i have a 4gb array with 6 drives and 1 spare
<jayk-> but im using zfs
<mikhailt> Halitech: yes you register the domain with the domain registrar and they send the DNS info to the root servers
<mrwes> Paw, yah I do that too.. I have my desktop running Hardy LTS and my laptop running Ibex
<Paw> mrwes: Very nice, I have my laptop (dont kill me..) Windows vista, and my desktop setting up ubuntu..
<mrwes> although Ibex has been pretty stable
<Halitech> mikhailt, so the DNS server is still being registered
<almark> Is is possible to upgrade Ubuntu intrepix  8.10 to Ubuntu Studio, the Studio live cd gave me problems installing. The cd is Ubuntu 8.10 also
<jayk-> genii: oops..4tb using raid6
<kitche> Halitech: no you don't
<mrwes> Paw, Ibex runs great on my Dell D600
<Paw> mrwes: Only thing I think this ati radeon card on my desktop is going to give me some bad news..
<Paw> mrwes: I have a hp 64 bit
<elementz> is there a difference between the nvidia driver provided in the repositories, and the legacy driver?
<genii> jayk-: It's painful, I know. I usually let it run overnight
<mrwes> Paw, you might want to go with Ibex then, better support for ATI cards
<fosco_> elementz: legacy is for old ones (also provided by repos)
<Paw> mrwes: Oh really? Damn already started installing lol
#ubuntu 2008-12-11
<Paw> mrwes: now what is ibex another form of ubuntu?
<mrwes> Paw: well, give hardy a change
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, well, just start downloading the 8.10 iso on you laptop.
<Paw> linux*
<lexrex> wow -- my monitor just went tan -- no option to do anything -- before i knew it i was logged out -- now xrandr isn't working -- any idea what is going wrong?
<mrwes> Paw: it's version 8.10
<elementz> fosco_: ok, so there is no difference between the driver in the repos and the driver provided by nvidia?
<steve1967> I wonder when they are going to fix the problem with nvidia display drivers and 3d desktop.  In this config the buttons in the title bar wont redraw correctly at times.
<Halitech> Paw, Ibex is the latest version of Ubuntu
<mrwes> but it's not long term support
<Paw> mrwes: version 8.10 is ibex?
<fosco_> elementz: no
<IndyGunFreak> !intrepid | Paw
<mrwes> Paw, yah, Interpid Ibex
<ubottu> Paw: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<elementz> fosco_: k, thx
<Paw> wrwes: im installing 8.10 :-p
<almark> Is is possible to upgrade Ubuntu  8.10 to Ubuntu Studio, the Studio live cd gave me problems installing. The cd is Ubuntu 8.10 also
<mrwes> danke sehr mista bot
<mrwes> heh
<Paw> woot!
<Paw> I am doing ibex without knowing it aahaa
<steve1967> what is ubuntu studio?
<Paw> Well that was kinda lucky wasnt it..
<IndyGunFreak> Paw, wel thats good.
<Pabremer> BANDO DE FELA DA PULTA
<almark> Its for musicians and music lovers.
<Veinor> for some reason, on my dual monitor laptop setup, Ubuntu always treats the laptop monitor as the secondary monitor (it puts the GDM screen on the other one, the panels start there, etc.)
<Veinor> how do I change this?
<Paw> Im a sophmore in college, CS major.. just started my programming classes... trying to get ahead by forcing my self :)
<almark> It is a multimedia Ubuntu
<mrwes> anyone ever install Ubuntu Ultimate?
<Pici> steve1967: It includes a set of default applications that are geared for artistis.
<Pici> steve1967: Artists rather, not people with arthritis.
<Pici> !ultimate | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<almark> :mrwes I have to intense on my cpu
<Wicked> after having firefox open for a day or so...flash geeks out and skips or wont play
<mrwes> rut row...OK
<steve1967> i bet there is a master package to install the studio part
<nunocruz> pleaso some one could advise me for something so good the nero to record avi in dvd with subtitles or recod in svcd also with subtiltles files
<Pici> steve1967: There are a few metapackages, ubuntustudio-*
<nunocruz> like nero in windows or better ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !flash | Wicked
<ubottu> Wicked: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Wicked> i have flash
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, which version of flash are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> nunocruz, gnomebaker, k3b, are both good burning programs
<almark> :ubottu do you support Ubuntu Studio?
<Wicked> should be the real flash
<steve1967> to install flash cleanly just run from a terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, dont
<Halitech> !pm psudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm psudo
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, that installs a lot of other cruft to
<Halitech> !psudo pm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psudo pm
<Sync08> !wtf do you know ubottu :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almark> Is is possible to upgrade Ubuntu  8.10 to Ubuntu Studio, the Studio live cd gave me problems installing. The cd is Ubuntu 8.10 also. Do you want more info from me?
<mrwes> nunocruz, there are several programs....dvd::rip, acidrip, avidemux, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE It installs a lot of stuff he really should have anyhow..
<SergeantPony> anyone using vpnc?
<Wicked> i already have the restricted stuff installed
<jbernard_> SergeantPony: yep
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, yeah I prefer to let people install as they go
<Jack_Sparrow> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<nbeebo> anyone know a good site for guides on how to start a forum?
<almark> thanks
<rdw200169> almark: yeah, just, after installing ubuntu (regular ubuntu), just add the ubuntu studio repos, and apt-get install ubuntu-studio
<Halitech> nbeebo, phpbb
<SergeantPony> jbernard: can you help me`with the conf file?
<cr4z3d> nbeebo: you can try out drupal for a full fledged content management system with forum capabilities
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, ubuntu-restricted-extras does not really convey a lot of information about what you are installing and what it may be used for
<almark> :rdw200169 hmm its that easy huh thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, I feel people learn better this way
<rdw200169> almark: the same thing goes for kubuntu, xubuntu, etc...
<jbernard_> SergeantPony: i can try, i use the network-manager interface, so i never have to modify the config file
<Halitech> psudo, in theory yes, you could host your own domain you purchase from any regsitrar
<nbeebo> halitech no thank you i dont like it.,..
<almark> :rdw200169 thats is just to cool :) how do I get the repos, I'm still new to Ubuntu
<SergeantPony> jbernard: ok, thanks
<nbeebo> cr4z3d yesi will try whatever that means
<rdw200169> almark: check the ubuntu studio website, they have them
<Halitech> nbeebo, there are lots of forum software out there, just pick one you like the looks of and install it on a server
<almark> :rdw200169 just repos and apt-get install (studio) is all that I need
<badawi> SergeantPony: kvpnc might be able to do what you need
<RobertGonzalez> Halitech: I think there is that option but he says that the installer is telling him that installing without a GUI could lead to things not working right. Seems odd for Ubuntu, but I took him at his word
<mrwes> Paw, bwahahah...nice
<Paw> alright restarting! lets se how ubuntu is!
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, If you open "System > Administration > Software Sources" and look in the "Third-Party Software" and see if the "Partner Repository" is ticked/enabled.
<rdw200169> almark: ah, it seems that the ubuntu studio stuff is in the normal repos.
<jbernard_> SergeantPony: you'll need your username, group name, passwork and group password
<Halitech> RobertGonzalez, I would certainly try, something doesn';t sound right or he wanted th gui cause he doesn't want to do things on the command line
<Jack_Sparrow> rdw200169 Did they add it for ibex..?  Good to know thanks
<Wicked> Paddy_EIRE, no its not
<rdw200169> Jack_Sparrow: almark, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<Paw> Thank you all who helped me, I am now at the desktop of ubuntu!!!!
<almark> :rdw200196 I'm still new what are repos
<mikhailt> Halitech: he already left but yea i told him the same thing, some people just don't like to deal with the Cli
<eseven73> !yay | Paw
<ubottu> Paw: Glad you made it! :-)
<Paw> Now what to do..
<almark> thanks guys
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, Ubuntu_Studio is now an official add-on in the same fashion as edubuntu
<sobersabre> hi.
<rdw200169> Jack_Sparrow: almarkthe rules should be the same for ibex, as far as what applications you're installing
<Paw> umm now that i have it installed and semi working what do i do ahah
<mikhailt> Paw: you can do whatever you do normally
<Halitech> mikhailt, I was nervous of it at first but now I find it easier in alot of cases
<Paw> mik: thats boring lol
<Wicked> Paddy_EIRE, do i want these enabled? or should i leave them disabled?
<rdw200169> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for clearing that up
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> rdw200169, :
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<sobersabre> if I am setting up ntp server on a machine, do I need to run ntpdate localhost once in a while, or does ntpd keep system time in sync with the local ntpd ?
<NickyMC> Yo, yo.
<Paw> Oh wow.. 161 updates..
<mikhailt> Halitech: the scripting and the pipling FTW
<NickyMC> What's going on people, anyone free to answer a question I have?
<Paw> mik:  you rock!
<jbernard_> is there any plan for cutting 8.10.1 to include all the updates since the release?
<Paw> !ask | NickyMC
<ubottu> NickyMC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halitech> mikhailt, exactly, plus getting info from files quickly with cat
<myth> not linux related but i bought a new computer and it won't post.  the mobo green light is on i hear the harddrives spin up but nothing on the screen
<myth> i tried an old pci video card but same thing.  the keyboard caps lock light lights up for a second on start up but then go very dim
<Halitech> myth, video card not seated properly, ram not seated properly
<sobersabre> myth: refer to the manual.
<qzhzhang> how to show the ppt files in xububntu?
<myth> and cycling caps lock does nothing
<mikhailt> Paw: yea there'll be updates everywhere, millions of packages in ubuntu, so many things you can do with it
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, ok open a terminal "Applications > Accessories > Terminal" and type "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" without the quotes of course.. or just copy paste and answer Yes to any questions
<sobersabre> probably the CPU is not seated properly
<almark> :rdw200169 i did see that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy site so I can use that to upgrade intrepid ?
<rdw200169> almark: yes
<RobertGonzalez> Ok, I am back. :) Found out the real issue.
<myth> i tried a different video card, and now i've taken out the ram entirely
<Halitech> RobertGonzalez, oh?
<mikhailt> Halitech: cat and GREP
<almark> :rdw200169 thank you.
<rdw200169> almark: that, or you can seek out those packages in synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, Got that?
<myth> booting a computer with no ram should still be able to get to the bios no?
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: do tell us
<Halitech> myth, no
<Wicked> Paddy_EIRE, ok doing now. thanks =)
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<Paw> What happened to me?
<qzhzhang> who knows how to show ppt files in xububntu? which software is the lightweight one?
<Halitech> mikhailt, don't use grep much
<rdw200169> almark: just make sure you get linux-rt, that's the realtime kernel
<RobertGonzalez> The issue is that the GUI was installed as part of the installation and our admin, the one with the Unix/RH background, is used to going into /etc/initab and telling the gui to not start up on boot.
<Paddy_EIRE> Paw, you flooded the channel
<NickyMC> You know the boot screen, standard one is just ubuntu logo with a loading bar, well is there anyway to make one of those that isn't a picture+loading bar but one where a picture of white foot steps appear and if possible fade, but move a long the screen diagonally .
<qzhzhang>  who knows how to show ppt files in xububntu? which software is the lightweight one?
<qzhzhang>  who knows how to show ppt files in xububntu? which software is the lightweight one?
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | Paw
<Paw> Paddy: how lol :-p
<ubottu> Paw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<qzhzhang>  who knows how to show ppt files in xububntu? which software is the lightweight one?
<myth> hmm, i'm pretty sure i've booted a computer with no ram, and you get that no memory error from the bios
<almark> :rdw200169 will I need to recompile the kernel, kernel compiling is fun Do it all the time in Gentoo
<Halitech> myth, depends on the board maybe, I've never had it work
<myth> just trying to determine if it's the ram or cpu
<RobertGonzalez> So he went into preferences and attempted to disable the GDM (which I am totally forgetting what that means right now) and it is telling him that disabling the GDM could result in data loss and system performance issues.
<mikhailt> myth: not all motherboards support that, but pretty much standard that it just beeps when you power it on but it doesnt boot at all
<nnull> anyone know how to id go about creating 2 different accounts, the first has compiz enabled with my profile loaded, and the other account has metacity no compiz and dual monitor support (so different xorg.conf per user) ???
<rdw200169> almark: no, that's what linux-rt does for you, it get's the realtime timing working right so JACK doesn't spew errors
<Paddy_EIRE> Paw, perhaps I am mistaken :P
<almark> :rdw200169 I have read on UB studio site they don't have the real time kernel yet, I Don't know what that means thought
<Paddy_EIRE> Paw, what where you trying to do?
<almark> :rdw200169 I have read on UB studio site they don't have the real time kernel yet, I Don't know what that means though
<myth> i wonder why the caps look goes dim green
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: GDM is the Geome Desktop Manager i believe
<RobertGonzalez> The ideal situation for him is to be able to login to the machine over KVM and land on a prompt then launch the GUI from there if need be
<myth> like it's half on...
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: Thanks. Sounds about right for what he is doing.
<fosco_> RobertGonzalez: do not dissable GDM, or you will get no graphic desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> myth, really?
<rdw200169> almark: well, i don't know then, now you know more than me ;)
<myth> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> myth Power supply?
<almark> :rdw200169 I can't get jack to work right in Gentoo, so I thought I could try Ubuntu .
<xat_> nnull: weren't you the one who asked that xorg.conf per user question before :P
<Paw> Very General Question, how do i learn how to costumize and make ubuntu the best thing ever?
<myth> when i first turn it on the caps lock light comes on fully then goes dim green
<NickyMC> ﻿﻿You know the boot screen, standard one is just ubuntu logo with a loading bar, well is there anyway to make one of those that isn't a picture+loading bar but one where a picture of white foot steps appear and if possible fade, but move a long the screen diagonally .
<nnull> xat_¬ probably why
<badawi> RobertGonzalez: an alternative can be xdm and kdm
<myth> and pressing caps lock doesn't after the light
<Pythonz> hi guys! does firefox3 have a bug in clearing history?
<RobertGonzalez> So how does one setup the install so that when you login you land on a prompt but can still launch the GUI when and if you want it?
<Wicked> Paddy_EIRE, well it usally takes a day or two of ff being open for it to mess up.....i hope this fixes this. thanks again
<myth> brand new power supply
<nnull> xat_¬ #xorg isnt exactly a free flowing channel :P
<almark> :rdw200169 Just basic kernel stuff is my game don't get me wrong I'm no guru ;)
<myth> well everything is brand new
<xat_> hmm
<xat_> I thought you asked it here
<rdw200169> almark: jackd is always a pain, but it works, and it works well, so we deal with it ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> myth, on a laptop or standard keyboard... and as Jack_Sparrow said the power supply or perhaps keyboard cable has a malfunction
<badawi> RobertGonzalez: that's by changing the runlevel i guess
<nnull> xat_¬ i always ask questions in a variety of places
<Halitech> myth, heatsink and fan both installed properly and the fan plugged into power?
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: ummmm. i am pretty sure there is a better way to do that, unfortunately, i am curious as well, i just dont sue gui at all, im sure somebody else here will be able to tell you
<radecek> Hi I cant visit this site.. why? Is it dns error? >> http://sylva.pravdavitezi.eu/?id=14371
<MaT-dg> Pythonz: yes there is
<RobertGonzalez> Actually, perhaps a better question is are there any installation flags that can be applied during install that would tell Ubuntu to not load certain pieces of the interface at boot/login time?
<Pythonz> myth: check that the motherboard does not touch your chassie on the bottom incase there is metal
<Paddy_EIRE> myth, and "BRAND NEW" is not infallibly perfect
<Jack_Sparrow> myth You dont have the keyboard plugged into the mouse port do you
<Pythonz> MaT-dg: is there anyway to fix it?
<nnull> someone actually gave me the idea how to do it one night but ive forgotten lol
<myth> no i made sure it's plugged into the keyboard port
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: yes, modifying the runlevel
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: Thanks for taking an interest. I do appreciate the help you have offered thus far.
<almark> :rdw200169 about 2 years ago I tried to install Ardour and jack gave me loads of trouble, never could get it to work.
<myth> and ya brand new could equal doa
<Paddy_EIRE> myth, are there any kinks in the cable?
<MrWizeGuy1983> what's the best place to go to get help with a graphics driver on ubuntu?
<Halitech> radecek, Sylvia looks nice to me :D
<RobertGonzalez> mikhailt: badawi: Any idea what to do with the runlevel?
<nnull> MrWizeGuy1983¬ here, or #xorg
<badawi> mikhailt: RobertGonzalez : but runlevels in ubuntu is kinda different from the rest, for example there's no /etc/inittab file
<MaT-dg> Pythonz: Not that I know off, we jsut have to wait for the devs to fix it...
<myth> say a heatsync wasn't installed properly, wouldn't it still boot but the cpu would get hot really quick?
<MrWizeGuy1983> #xorg
<MrWizeGuy1983> oops lol
<badawi> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<cappiz> can i have eth0 and eth0:1 both setup with dhcp?
<badawi> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pythonz> MaT-dg: ok :(
<Jimi__Hendrix> is it possible to downgrade to hardy wihtout reinstalling?
<Jack_Sparrow> myth yea.. it would do that ONCE then burn up
<xat_> nnull: yeah. I see you're in my logs; did writing a script to do it not work out for you?
<fresco20> i've problems updating OO packages, everytime i upgrade it requires the "partial upgrade" option and then this fails, any suggestion?
<Halitech> myth, depends on the board, some might some might not
<RobertGonzalez> badawi: Exactly, which is why this challenge came up, because that is the first place he looked to get it the way he wanted (because it is like that on RH systems)
<Paddy_EIRE> myth, Or perhaps your eye-balls are malfunctioning :D
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<radecek> Halitech: if you want i more picture send a link with 14371 id a send you link on her picture :)
<badawi> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Paddy_EIRE> Jimi__Hendrix, I would not recommend it
<Paw> Is Evolution Mail, hard to set up?
<badawi> RobertGonzalez: yeah, i'm not good with it either, sorry :(
<Pythonz> MaT-dg: well nvm I use seamonkey :)
<mlLK> is there totem plugin for *.rm files
<nnull> xat_¬ can you send me the logs at all (not via ddc maybe pastebin?) i was probably drunk, i have memory of talking about it, can't remember what we said heh
<Paddy_EIRE> Jimi__Hendrix, just keep your home directory backed up
<Halitech> radecek, depends, is she single? ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> !home | Jimi__Hendrix
<ubottu> Jimi__Hendrix: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<xat_> nnull: yeah uh let me see
<RobertGonzalez> badawi: Ok, thanks. At least I have something to go on for now. Looks like google and I may be having a late, intimate evening tonight. :)
<RobertGonzalez> Thanks again for all the help everyone.
<badawi> RobertGonzalez: anyway it's called upstart, maybe you should look into that
<mlLK> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MrWizeGuy1983> hey, my friend just got a sony vgc-js110j and the graphics driver is some new intel and it won't properly load the driver on ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Halitech> radecek, but yeah, site works for me so might be either a DNS issue or you are blocked from your location
<radecek> Halitech: I dont know :)
<RobertGonzalez> badawi: Thanks, looking at it now
<nnull> MrWizeGuy1983¬ xorg channel is usually slow responding, but when they get around to answering usually a good one.
<Paddy_EIRE> MrWizeGuy1983, do "lspci" in a terminal on the laptop and paste the results to pastebin.. return the link pastebin gives you back here.
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks nnull i asked the same there and i'm waiting
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Halitech> radecek, never hurts to take a look :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, how are things going?
<nnull> MrWizeGuy1983¬ listen to Paddy_EIRE. about as good a helper as you'll find in here :)
<Paddy_EIRE> nnull, :)
<radecek> Halitech: 2 people sylva site and I have next picture :
<Wicked> Paddy_EIRE, seem to be working fine
<MrWizeGuy1983> will do, friend will reboot his machine into ubuntu soon, thanks nnull
<nnull> np's, good luck.
<MttJocy> I am not sure if it is here or the application channel I should be asking this, but is it okay if I describe the problem and then perhaps someone can direct me to the correct place or provide help as is appropriate?
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, excellent.. I have had no problems with it myself
<MrWizeGuy1983> i use ubuntu on my laptop all the time and it's a sony too, but it didn't have any odd driver issues
<Wicked> Paddy_EIRE, ah good. flash and linux have always been a struggle for me
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: http://caulfield.info/emmet/2008/03/add-a-textonly-runlevel-to-ubu.html showed up in google
<Wicked> they have always been broken in one way or another
<badawi> !telinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telinit
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, its getting much much better
<Wicked> about time! ;-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Wicked, that is the latest release
<mikhailt> RobertGonzalez: upstart + ubuntu is definately the right start for googling
<almark> I can see this is going to install 500 mg to my computer Ubuntu studio, did I do something wrong, Do I need all that stuff?
<MttJocy> Wicked, I have had the same issue, oddly enough in my case they have sometimes worked on one of my systems and on another failed despite replicating my actions precisely when installing the other machine :s
<Pythonz> I have another laptop with Broadcom 802.11b/g wireless and it does not work out of the box! how can I get it to work, what do I need?
<fosco_> almark: well, this is ubuntu studio
<almark> he he
<Wicked> hmm
<eseven73> ok i got a usb external hdd, i need it to always mount on /media/disk/  (not /media/disk-1,2,3 etc) the usb hdd according to lshw is /dev/sdb , what is the EXACT command needed to enter in /etc/fstab?
<mrwes> Pythonz, what version of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid ? eseven73
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uuid ? eseven73
<Pythonz> mrwes: 8.10
<badawi> mikhailt: so that's how you do it, from the menu.lst file, hmm
<sobersabre> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73, please see my private message
<sobersabre> I've got a weird acpid problem.
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, the new "adobe-flashplugin" in the Canonical Partners repository should do the job just fine for you :)
<sobersabre> acpid for some reason has created a shitload of files in /var/run
<Martedi> anybody know how i can register my nickname?
<mrwes> Pythonz, did you check System | Admin | Hardware Drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > Martedi
<ubottu> Martedi, please see my private message
<MttJocy> Anyway, my problem is this, I installed azureus from the ubuntu synaptic, after install it decided to do it's self update and said it had downloaded and update and needed to restart to apply it, and after restarting said the same thing, again and again and again and so on so forth, this does not stop yet it has only downloaded one single update
<Pythonz> mrwes: no sry I will do that tomorrow :) but thx for telling me :)
<sobersabre> it's something related to /var/run/acpid.socket
<mrwes> Pythonz, you should be able to enable the driver for your card in 8.10
<systm> mikhailt: i was able to get it to start loading the intro video that shows the publisher
<Pythonz> mrwes: I just have to enable the drivers right?
<Martedi> !register > Martedi
<ubottu> Martedi, please see my private message
<Pythonz> mrwes: yeah :)
<Pythonz> mrwes: thx alot m8 :)
<CaMason_> is it possible to make files created in a folder to have a specific set of permissions, even if they are altered with chmod?
<mikhailt> systm: what did you do
<MttJocy> I thought perhaps it lacked the permissions to modify its own installs so I put the list of installed files from synaptic into a file called "files" and did a sudo chown <user>.<group> `cat files` to change them all to my user it still failed to complete the update it seams
<robelliott2125> Hey all, got a wifi prob.  Basically I've a CNWL - 311 card, and its only being recognised in ubuntu as 1mb.  I found a way to change Belkin's details, but not this one, any ideas?
<MttJocy> Anyone have any ideas how to help?
<unop> CaMason_, you can set a umask value - but that affects all files created, not just those in a specific folder
<systm> mikhailt: i installed libdvdcss but now idk if its gonna load the rest it still didnt work in VLS
<systm> VLC*
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, Actually, this particular 8.10 install has succeeded on both machines I have got round to updating yet with working flash so so far so good.
<mrwes> Pythonz, no problem, good luck with it
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, nice one :)
<mikhailt> systm: so it sound like encrpytion issue
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, Don't suppose you have any ideas re my actual problem though?
<Jack_Sparrow> robelliott2125 is this what you used on the belkin.  Speed issue: "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<systm> mikhailt: it seems that way
<unop> CaMason_, for files that already exist - you can use chmod again
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, let me look over it
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, Did you not see it?
<badawi> MttJocy: overwrite /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar with the downloaded file, that should work
<Kevin__> Hi Everyone. I'm trying to install Wordpress on Ubuntu Desktop. Whenever I try and access localhost/wordpress, I'm getting the error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/83771/)
<badawi> MttJocy: i haven't tried it myself btw
<CaMason_> unop: ok, thanks. I'll just hack this script
<mikhailt> systm: google how to play encrypted dvd in ubuntu, first page should show you how to do it
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, have you done the obvious "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<araceli> i am running ubuntu 8.04 lts, and I have flash non free installed, but my youtube videos play but are jerky is there a fix?
<robelliott2125> Yes Jack_Sparrow, it was working, but under this card it doesn't.  Obviously different manufacturers different strings, but just want better than 1mb
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, had to ask
<MttJocy> badawi, The file it downloaded with the update in is called Azureus4.0.0.4.jar though
<ubuntoil> Hi, would that be an issue if I totally uninstall pulseAudio -- ubuntu 8.10 / Gnome ?
<Halitech> Kevin__, did you install php?
<maxb> Where do I find the documentation for how/when /etc/pm/*.d/* are called?
<sobersabre> guys, does anybody know if there's a workaround for this bug: Bug #270259 in acpid (Ubuntu Hardy): “Leaks file descriptors and ...
<maxb> And is this the right place to be looking for restoring hdparm settings on resume?
<badawi> MttJocy: should be ok to rename i guess, backup the original one just in case, i.e. rename to Azureus2.jar.bak
<sobersabre> ?
<roadfish> are there any Linux tools to detect/fix a fake USB pendrive? All the utilities that I've seen are Windows and wine doesn't work ..... Yes, looks like I got suckered into buying a fake USB pendrive on eBay ... I thought with a thousand good user comments that the seller wasn't a scammer.
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, Huh, It installed fine, this is azreus which is trying to update itself (the synaptic install was okay) just azureus keeps restarting to install the updated version yet failing to do the updating
<Kevin__> Halitech, I can access PHPInfo.php from Firefox and it appears to be running. I have version 5.2.5
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, I personally dont like azureus/zune.. not that that helps you any :)
<badawi> Paddy_EIRE: i can never spell the damn thing right
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, I prefered it before the zune thing, but I just stick to using only the "advanced" bit which is like classic azureus
<almark> :roadfish what usb drive do you have if its a sandisk, I might be able to help.
<Jack_Sparrow> roadfish HAve you looked at it with fdisk or gparted?
<n8tuser2> roadfish--> what does it mean by fake usb pendrive?
<roadfish> http://reviews.ebay.com/HOW-TO-TEST-FOR-FAKE-USB-DRIVE_W0QQugidZ10000000003664934
<MttJocy> brb then I will give your suggestion a tru badawi
<mikhailt> Kevin__: you need to modify the wp-config.php file beofre you can install it
<roadfish> read all about it
<Halitech> Kevin__, ok, actualy it looks like its trying to find files in /etc/wordpress
<araceli> i am running ubuntu 8.04 lts, and I have flash non free installed, but my youtube videos play but are jerky is there a fix?
<Kevin__> mikhailt: Do I need to create a database in PHPMyAdmin?
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, that is because synaptic handles updates and the version of azureus that you are trying to update to a version which is not in the ubuntu repositories
<roadfish> Jack_Sparrow: I used fdisk. But this is a _fake_ USB pendrive ... what it is reporting is a lie (probably).
<cappiz> can i have eth0 and eth0:1 both setup with dhcp?
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, there might be a ppa with the latest azureus/zune but it would be a use at your own risk scenario
<cappiz> i get an error when i try to bring the interface up
<rdw200169> cappiz: no, that doesn't make sense
<cappiz> address 192.168.2.200
<cappiz> netmask 255.255.255.0
<cappiz> gateway 192.168.2.1
<cappiz> ops
<FloodBot3> cappiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikhailt> Kevin__: yes, you need to create the db, db user and password, once you do that, you go to wp-config-sample.php file and enter the db name, db user, password and save it as wp-config.php
<Jack_Sparrow> roadfish What did fdisk show and what make and model is it supposed to be
<roadfish> almark: no, not a sandisk. Is a no-name USB pendrive. ... so is 80% likely this is a fake.
<bigbucksbill3> hey all. just installed maple on a 8.10 32bit install. i can't find the command to start it so i can make a shortcut. any ideas?
<rdw200169> cappiz: dhcp is a broadcast protocol, and on any one subnet, there can only be ONE dhcp server
<Halitech> araceli, what video card and how much ram?
<tim167> hello, my network card does not work. i get 'No such device', although on other OSes it works can someone help ?
<cappiz> rdw200169, its not a dhcpserver
<rdw200169> cappiz: what i mean to say, is on any one lan segment
<cappiz> im rying ot setup to clients
<cappiz> trying*
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, Azureus insists on restarting to install it's updates by default if you use the old version that is in the repositories though
<almark> :roadfish I don't know sorry, I'll be listening to see what you say.
<rdw200169> cappiz: i know, but what you're referring to is taking dhcp addresses on the *same* interface
<araceli> I have an intel integrated graphics card and I believe it has 128 mb of ram.
<almark> :roadfish Did you try it in windows?
<redrebel> is there a good reason to upgrade from 8.04 to  8.10??
<n8tuser2> roadfish--> using dd , you can write in blocks of 512 or even smaller
<rdw200169> cappiz: hence the eth0:1 alias
<mcpancakes> I know you guys must be sick to death of GRUB questions, but I don't know what to google to solve this. I've got XP on the drive inside the computer (hd0,0) and Ubuntu on a USB drive (hd1,0). GRUB boots from the USB drive, and the Ubuntu items boot, but the XP item, when I hit enter, it seems to restart GRUB (it flashes GRUB stage 2 for a sec, then shows me the 'select OS' menu again). I'd welcome any ideas as to why this is happening. Also
<mcpancakes> , the 'root' for the XP item in menu.lst is set to (hd0,0).
<araceli> its like intel 910 integrated graphics chip
<cappiz> can one be static then? rdw200169
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, Perhaps it's update feature should be turned off in the default config provided by synaptic then, although it is not.
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, you cant disable update checking in azureus's settings?
<FFForever> how do i stop ubuntu (pulse) from locking my audio to one app only?
<Halitech> araceli, are the proper drivers installed for it?
<badawi> MttJocy: did it work?
<araceli> yea, everything is working properly.
<redrebel> my system is running well on 8.04, not sure if I should upgrade to 8.10
<rdw200169> cappiz: but, let me make this *clear*, dhcp will not work when competing with another server on a lan subnet, it just causes dhcp collisions (i can't think of a better term)
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, that would have been among one of the first things I would check
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<rdw200169> cappiz: but yes, one can be static
<Halitech> araceli, do you have compiz enabled?
<araceli> yes I do have compiz enabled.
<cappiz> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address is the error i get then
<rdw200169> cappiz: just save yourself the heartache, and *don't* have two dhcp servers on one LAN segment, please!
<n8tuser2> mcpancakes--> without the usb pendrive, can you not boot directly to the hd where xp resides?
<roadfish> Jack_Sparrow: how do I get fdisk to report make and model?
<whyameye> roadfish: what about taking the simple cmd script for windows given in the link you provided and converting it to bash? Then you can detect at least...
<Halitech> araceli, try disabling it, it might just be taking too many resources
<araceli> the standard for 8.04.
<araceli> ok I can do that.
<mikhailt> cappiz: why in the world would you want two dhcp on the same lan segment?
<Jack_Sparrow> roadfish Fdisk wont,  just thought you would look at the drive itself
<cappiz> dhcp servers?
<almark> oh no server connection to universe failed during a ubuntu studio upgrade What can I do?
<cappiz> i have ONE server a linksys router
<rdw200169> cappiz: save yourself some trouble also, and just use the iproute2 commands, i.e. 'ip addr'
<cappiz> i want to "interfaces" on the ubuntu computer
<roadfish> whyameye: these are GUI programs and the USB selector doesn't let me pick the USB drive.
<MttJocy> badawi, NO
<sobersabre> guys, my acpid leaks file descriptors.
<sobersabre> I'm on 8.04
<MttJocy> badawi, No even, sorry
<almark> connection timed out
<xat_> nnull: still there?
<roadfish> Jack_Sparrow: no, the item is a no-name drive.
<sobersabre> actually 8.04.01
<mikhailt> rdw200169: he isnt setting up two dhcp server, he is trying to set up two dhcp client on same interface
<Roasted> Has anybody used CloneZilla LiveCD to create an image on a computer???
<araceli> would I need to restart my browser or anything
<cappiz> no, i need the interface for firewalling - gonna use it for wmware
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, Can find an option to disable looking for plugin updates, not for the app itself unless I am not looking in the right part of options
<Halitech> araceli, probably be a good idea
<whyameye> roadfish: ??? I don't understand. You want to test if it is a fake drive? Why not a bash script to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> roadfish Since this isnt a ubuntu question perhaps you should go to #hardware ?
<mikhailt> cappiz: installing vmware should set up its own network itnerfaces which you can bridge the same eth0 interface
<rdw200169> mikhailt: i know... but i don't know his infrastructure, whether or not he controls the whole network, for example...
<nnull> xat_¬ yea sorry dude back now
<badawi> MttJocy: did you rename Azureus4.0... into Azureus2.jar?
<MttJocy> Paddy_EIRE, Besides, why exactly are the repositories allowing the install of an app in a way set up to constantly nag anyone who installs it to restart the app?
<rdw200169> cappiz: agreed
<MttJocy> badawi, Correct
<irvin> nnull, i'm on my friend's pc now, his name is irvin (thus the different nick) and i'm ready to do the pastebin thing
<roadfish> whyameye: is there a bash script will do this? I copied directories of 5GB to 10GB and they always get corrupted. I also tried this in WinXP and got file corruption again.
<rdw200169> cappiz: they should be something like, vmnet0 or something
<araceli> yup that was it
<badawi> MttJocy: oh well ...
<araceli> thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> MttJocy, that is azureus developers problem
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy Can we see your sources.list
<cappiz> hum
<cs_student> It's ./binary to run a binary, right?
<Halitech> araceli, welcome
<whyameye> roadfish: did you try the cmd script in windows that was provided in the link you sent?
<araceli> have a good day/night. :)
<xat_> nnull: check your pm
<roadfish> Jack_Sparrow: I wasn't sure who would know. I am also asking in #hardware now.
<mlLK> how does one purge a subprocess from aptitude
<rdw200169> cs_student: sometimes, then again, make sure it has the +x flag set before you try that, or it won't work
<badawi> MttJocy: maybe you'll need to edit this file and fix the params -> /usr/bin/azureus
<rdw200169> cs_student: i.e. chmod +x binary
<Jack_Sparrow> roadfish Sorry but that line of questions is OT for this room
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to connect to my school's server via ssh / sftp through gvfs (i.e. Places -> Connect to Server) but it times out when given the correct login information, however, if i connect through sftp or ssh on the command prompt, it works fine... the server is a sun sparc running solaris, any ideas?
<rdw200169> cs_student: some binaries, on the other hand, only work when you do "bash binary"
<Jack_Sparrow> !nickspam > cash
<ubottu> cash, please see my private message
<mrwes> Spoom, you put the starting directory when using the GUI?
<badawi> MttJocy: cause if you look at the package, that's it, it's the shell script and the jar file, the rest is text and images
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, Why?
<Spoom> mrwes, i've tried with both an absolute starting directory and without, same issue
<badawi> MttJocy: dpkg -L azureus
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy Can we see your sources.list .................to try and see why you have a problem..    also from a term.. please tell us exactly what lsb_release -a    tells you
<almark> How much better is ardour's  latency then say windows (daw ) latency?
<systm>  mikhailt: so check this, my gf's Laptop, Wont play in ubuntu, windows with ridiculous amounts of square artifacts, my desktop, no go, but the xbox 360... perfectly fine
<mrwes> Spoom, but it connects when you try from the command line?
<Kevin__> mikhailt and Halitech: I updated wp-config and am now getting "Error establishing database connection"
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy And please use the pastebin and dont paste into the channel
<MttJocy> badawi, Well, perhaps the .jar it downloads is intended to be run by the main azureus app to fix the /usr/bin file also, thus why it does not work copying it over the main binary
<Halitech> Kevin__, did you create the database first?
<Spoom> mrwes, that's correct
<mrwes> hrmm..
<mikhailt>  Kevin__: did you create teh db first?
<Roasted> Has anybody used CloneZilla LiveCD to create an image on a computer???
<Spoom> ssh jarsene@server.f.q.d.n works fine, gvfs does not for some reason, it eventually gives a timeout error
<mikhailt> Kevin__: try bringing up the cli, type mysql -u root -p
<Kevin__> ?halitech and mikhailt: Yes, I created a database. The DB is the same name as my username... is that ok?
<mrwes> Spoom, that is weird.....
<Spoom> indeed
<badawi> MttJocy: close azurlala and try this java -jar Azur...4.0.jar, as i said i can never spell it, good thing they changed the name :)
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, The point is that the synaptic install worked fine, until the app was run then it saw an updated version on the azureus site and tried to self update (not through synaptic) because it is configured to do that in the package from synaptic
<mrwes> Spoom, in the GUI you are choosing SSH, correct?
<Halitech> Kevin__, should be
<Spoom> mrwes, indeed i am
<almark> How come I cant' see ppl talking in UbuntuStudio ?
<mikhailt> Kevin__: is the wordpress going to be public or internal for yourself only?
<Spoom> is there any way i could, say, get debug output as to what's causing this?
<Spoom> i just get an error message stating "Timed out when logging in"
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy    The whole point is.. that you manually changed and added repos...   and now have a problem
<Halitech> Kevin__, what did you use for the server address?
<Babbelaar> hey all, how do I see a list of chat rooms, I thought it was /list ut that freezes my app
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy   also from a term.. please tell us exactly what lsb_release -a    tells you
<Kevin__> hailtech: I'm working on getting the cli up, one second. mikhailt: Internal for now.. I'd eventually like to go external, though.
<cappiz> how can i bridge eth1 with eth0 then?
<Jack_Sparrow> cappiz firestarter
<Paw> Now that I have ubuntu installed and working I dont know what to do with my self lol.
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, Interpid 8.10, I could have told you that though
<Halitech> Paw, break it so you can fix it ~L~
<badawi> cappiz: bridge-utils also
<cappiz> badawi, thats more liek it
<roadfish> whyameye: is there a bash script that will test a USB pendrive. (and prehaps you would allow /msg so that we don't discuss on #ubuntu)
<cappiz> i allready have a vuurmuur installed
<_Zeus_> hey, I need some help.  How can I tell if my system screensaver is on or not?
<Paw> hali: I dont wanna do that yet :-p, There will be plenty of that
<Kevin__> halitech: I tried to bring up the cli and am getting "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<badawi> cappiz: there's and example in qemu and vbox docs
<Halitech> Paw, if you are anything like me then yes there will ~L~
<badawi> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mikhailt> Kevin__: you sure you type the right password?
<Spoom> _Zeus_, System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<_Zeus_> Spoom: no, i want to do it in a script
<Paw> Hali: Also have to get it to support my ATI video card :/ its glitchy
<Spoom> ah, my apologies, that was not stated
<_Zeus_> my fault
<Pici> _Zeus_: I'd assume that a gconf key would be set, I'd look into that.
<mikhailt> Paw: focus on the getting the ATI fixed, you dont want to spend alll the time customizing your desktop only to get it screwed up in the end
<MttJocy> I'll just click restart later when I load it for now, Until I have time to install the proper azureus download from their website, I am sure I have had major issues with the azureus in the repository before when I tried it with an earlier version (7.10 If I remember correctly)
<Halitech> Paw, good luck, ATI is good but meh in linux
<Kevin__> mikhailt: Sorry, got it. :)
<Roasted> Has anybody used CloneZilla LiveCD to create an image on a computer???
<_Zeus_> ty, pici
<Paw> Mik: difficult to fix the ati problem? it saids it activated the driver but still may cause problems :/
<mikhailt> Kevin__: now did you check the wp-config.php to make sure it is the right password
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<badawi> MttJocy: give me a sec, my download is about to finish, i'll try it for you. usually i just ignore the update
<MttJocy> Except if I remember right the 7.10 version in synaptic simply crashed without displaying anything but the download from azereus website worked fine
<mikhailt> Paw: graphic cards are some of the most complicatd thing to get fixed in all linux OS, you just have to read the ubuntu forums and see if anybody got it fixed for your ubuntu version
<Paw> mik: thanks a bunch... that will be a long search, not only for ati card but for version 8.10 :(
<Roasted> I'm sorry. Why am I talking to a bot?
<hugleo> Is ubuntu server reliable to network administration?
<Spoom> has anyone else had issues connecting to a solaris server through gvfs?
<Halitech> hugleo, better then windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted Because clonzilla Livecd is not a ubuntu support question
<irvin> http://pastebin.ws/5qhle0
<irvin> need help with sony vaio intel driver on ubuntu
<Roasted> but uh... I'm asking for help from people in here... since, ya know, this is a chat room for such questions.
<mrwes> Spoom, what's in the file ~/.ssh ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted Ubuntu Support questions only
<Paw> I forgot exactly what ATI Radeon I have can someone tell me how to find out?
<Spoom> Roasted, this is a channel for ubuntu, not windows, and certainly not for general software
<Spoom> try #windows
<fosco_> Paw: lspci | grep -i vga
<Roasted> I'm not asking for help with windows.
<Halitech> Paw, lshw -C video
<hugleo> Halitech, hmm
<Paw> where do i type that in my friends :-p
<Roasted> I'm asking for help with clonezilla server, which is based on ubuntu as a server... so uh, thanks anyway.
<Spoom> mrwes, tis blank
<Halitech> Paw, in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted You were not asking for help with ubuntu
<Spoom> nonexistent, rather
<Paw> Thanks a ton
<mrwes> er
<Roasted> I need help with clonezilla server that's based on ubuntu....
<mikhailt> paw: in cli
<hugleo> Halitech, Do know the bests linux for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > roast
<Roasted> now, anyway, anybody here use clonezilla? I have a realsimple question if anybody here has created an image before with it.
<Spoom> mrwes, do you mean on the remote server?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<Halitech> Paw, fosco's will work as well
<MttJocy> badawi, Well, did you have any more luck than I did?
<Kevin__> mihailt: Yep, I just checked the credentials and still have the error
<Halitech> hugleo, depends on who you talk to and what your needs are
<Paw> I hit something and now my screen is black :/
<Roasted> hey thanks for the boot
<mikhailt> Kevin__: did you create the db?
<hugleo> Halitech, monitoring others networks
<Jack_Sparrow> Paw try alt F7  ?
<Halitech> hugleo, and some would argue its not linux but a version of bsd
<Gyron> Can anyone here help me with a Wifi card install? I have the driver.
<Paw> Jack: nothing.
<Kevin__> mikhailt and halitech: Yes, I added both the user and the database and reflected those in the wp-config.php file
<[TiZ]> Hi. I have a translucent panel, and Quod Libet with the tray icon plugin. QL's tray icon has an opaque background. Any way for me to fix this?
<[TiZ]> QL is entirely in python, so I can edit the source if necessary.
<Roasted> Does anybody have any experience with getting CloneZilla working on Ubuntu as a server edition?
<Halitech> hugleo, not sure what you mean, monitoring others networks
<badawi> MttJocy: wait it's asking for missing packages
<Spoom> mrwes, ~/.ssh doesn't exist on the remote server either
<exodus_ms> !wifi | Gyron
<ubottu> Gyron: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Paw> Jack: it did nothing.
<Jack_Sparrow> paw It was just a thought
<retour> what parameters I have to input for mkudffs to get full capacity out of DVD-RAM?
<Paw> Ugg I got it working hit the wrong thing and now my screen is black :/
<hugleo> Halitech, monitoring other machines (traffic by example) using nagios
<Paw> Well this is a bummer.. black screen of death..
<MttJocy> badawi, What is?
<Halitech> hugleo, ok, not sure then, I guess any system that is stable and will stay up and running
<Paw> Restarting Computer I guess :/
<mrwes> Spoom, I can't figure it out...
<Jack_Sparrow> Paw ctrl alt F7   sorrry
<Paw> Yes tried that to nothing
<hugleo> Halitech, is ubuntu stable to that?
<Paw> Just going to force shut down
<Halitech> Paw, ctrl-alt-f1?
<istvan> hey, I need some guidence. it isn't really ubuntu related, but where can I find a good irc thread to a free hosting question?
<Paw> jack: nothing
<Spoom> mrwes, thanks anyway then... tis just an annoyance, i want to be able to edit files directly with gedit but no matter what it times out
<Paw> just gonna restartlol
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > istvan
<ubottu> istvan, please see my private message
<badawi> MttJocy: it worked, u'll need to edit /usr/bin/azureus and change the classpath line to be like this -> -classpath /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar:/usr/share/java/log4j-1.2.jar:$JARS \
<Halitech> hugleo, should be
<eseven73> ok so Jack_Sparrow i checked sudo blkid for UUID and found out my external usb hdd is /dev/sdb1 (i think, its kinda hard to tell) so how would i make it mount to /media/disk in /etc/fstab?
<Kevin__> halitech and mikhailt: I tried the settings with the root user and pass and it worked. Thanks a ton. :D
<MttJocy> badawi, I think you misunderstand what I am talking about, I installed it from the repos which worked fine, then however because it is turned on by default in the package on the repository it demands the updated version and keeps trying to restart :s
<hugleo> Halitech, should? :)
<Spoom> mrwes, oh wait, i'm an idiot, i didn't realize .ssh was a directory :^P
<Spoom> you want known_hosts?
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 I will paste my fstab for you.. it should help
<MttJocy> badawi, Huh?
 * _dUdU está away -=- motivo: TO não - so mais tarde ;D
<[TiZ]> Hi. I have a translucent panel, and Quod Libet with the tray icon plugin. QL's tray icon has an opaque background. Any way for me to fix this? Quod Libet is entirely in python, so if anyone knows a fix in the code, I can apply it myself.
<eseven73> ok
<badawi> MttJocy: u need this package to be installed  liblog4j1.2-java
<MttJocy> badawi, Now you got me more confused
<Halitech> hugleo, I don't see why not. is it just going to be doing that ask?
<Spoom> mrwes, there is an entry for gaul.csd.uwo.ca in known_hosts, think i should delete it?
<badawi> MttJocy: what i'm doing, i'm taking the new .jar file and plugging it in place of the old one, now if ubuntu decides to release a new version, it will overwrite it, but till then this is the workaround
<MttJocy> badawi, I've never had any issues with azureus updates before, at least not until I decided to install the ubuntu version because I was being lazy
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow: ok for sure it is /dev/sdb1 i just checked with lshw as well as sudo blkid
<Roasted> Does anybody have any experience with getting CloneZilla working on Ubuntu as a server edition?
<BotLobsta> anyone know why 'echo -e \\x07' doesnt make my system beep?
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 http://paste.ubuntu.com/83782/
<hugleo> Halitech, backups perhaps
<Stargazer> Hey guys, apparently there's an issue with intrepid+laptops+splash(boot). how do i edit out splash ?
<mrwes> Spoom, yah... try that
<MttJocy> badawi, Humz I already have that liblog4j1.2-java thing, but it still didin't work when I put that file in over the Azureus2.jar
<fletch> how do I access a motion eye camera on my sony Vaio laptop?
<Halitech> hugleo, then should be good with ubuntu, maybe go minimal install and put xfce on it to keep it lighter
<Jack_Sparrow> Stargazer gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   remove splash from the command line
<Stargazer> Jack_Sparrow, so all i do i delete 'splash' from that line ?
<ooboontoo> Hello, I'd like to know if the wireless router Linksys WRT54G2 works with Ubuntu???
<Jack_Sparrow> Stargazer If I understand your querstion.. yes
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, It should work no probem
<badawi> MttJocy: ok great, now edit /usr/bin/azureus and change the -classpath line to look like this -> -classpath /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar:/usr/share/java/log4j-1.2.jar:$JARS \
<MttJocy> badawi, Is it because I need that classpath megigie
<mrwes> ooboontoo, yes
<hugleo> Halitech, what's better ubuntu release? 8.04?
<ooboontoo> great! then i'll buy it from amazon.com for $44 dollars
<badawi> MttJocy: yes we're just adding log4j to the classpath
<Stargazer> Jack_Sparrow, just to be sure we're on the same line: i want to disable the splash.
<_Zeus_> Pici, I created a wrapper for the screensaver
<MttJocy> badawi, Ah, okay give me a minute will try again, need to download the new jar again
<_Zeus_> ty
<mrwes> ooboontoo, I'd put tomato firmware on there
<ooboontoo> where do I find that?
<Paw> Anyone have experience with fixing ATI graphics cards on ubuntu 8.10? Would be a great help
<fletch> anyone know how to use a motion eye webcam for a sony vaio laptop with ubuntu?
<mrwes> ooboontoo, google tomato firmware
<ooboontoo> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Stargazer you can try removing splash  for a test on boot.. hit escape  then e  then e  and remove splash
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, I'd just get it working first, tomato can be nice but not essential
<Spoom> mrwes, alas, same error: Could not open location 'sftp://jarsene@gaul.csd.uwo.ca/' Timed out when logging in
<ooboontoo> What does tomato do?
<Spoom> i'm convinced it's weirdness from the server that's confusing gvfs but i can't fix that as i don't have control over it
<Halitech> hugleo, 8.04 is an LTS version so I would go with that
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, it's custom firmware for the router, can give some extra features (bandwidth use monitoring and some others) and some extra speed but for general use not really needed
<hugleo> Halitech, thanks
<eseven73> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow, one other thing how do i check to see what file system a drive is?
<MttJocy> badawi, Ah, yeah that fixed it
<badawi> MttJocy: but you do realize that after doing this step u're running a version that is not supported in ubuntu, u'll need to use the vuze support then.
<FFForever> why cant 2 programs produce audio at the same time?
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, if not careful when installing can also kill the router (although I personally have done it successfully and it's a painless process)
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 sudo fdisk -l  last letter is L
<ooboontoo> Oh, thanks. I might be adding tomato later. I'm glad Linksys WRT54G2 works with Ubuntu
<eseven73> ok thanks
<agustin> hey guys one problem intrepid doest recognize my sata disk on my aus mobo
<mrwes> dmulholland, jacking up the power on the wifi radio it one of the best features
<agustin> m2a mvp
<MttJocy> badawi, Well, I normally used the manual install from them anyway (the ubuntu versions always borked) so that is no biggie
<dmulholland> mrwes, it it but not essential for the average user :)
<mrwes> dmulholland, didn't say it was :)
<MttJocy> badawi, Is there some way to tell ubuntu to hold off on modifying that package till it asks me first?
<ooboontoo> Will the Linksys WRT54G2 work without tomato?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning > MttJocy
<ubottu> MttJocy, please see my private message
<MttJocy> badawi, ie not to stick it in with all the other updates but hold off
<mrwes> ooboontoo, yes
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, yes it will work
<ooboontoo> OK
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, Huh?
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow: it says the file system is Linux
<ooboontoo> :)
<Pici> ooboontoo: Routers really don't have anything to do with Ubuntu, any router should work with any OS.
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy Sorry, that was probably not right
<ooboontoo> Well... what if they come with a Windows-only installation CD?
<dmulholland> Pici, ooboontoo, that is generally the case but some use java software for configuration...
<Zoasterboy> Anyone here have luck configuring GRUB to load OSX?
<badawi> MttJocy: i don't know, maybe Jack_Sparrow can help with this one
<Pici> dmulholland: Thats pretty silly of them :)
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 Ok.. add it to your fstab.. make sure you have created a proper mount point
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow: is Linux file system the same as ext3?
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, i will work by accessing an address in the browser to set up the configuration, you can generally ignore the command line
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, i mean ignore the windows only cd
<ooboontoo> Ok
<ooboontoo> This is the router http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WRT54G2-Wireless-G-Broadband-Router/dp/B0014J07R2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1228954587&sr=1-1
<dmulholland> Pici, i agree, but so are most software companies :)
<agustin> any can help me pls
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, Not quite sure that is what I was looking for, I just want to tell synaptic to hold off updating azureus unless I manually go into synaptic and say otherwise (keep it out of the update manager thing) or better if possible tell it not to update it if the package is bellow version 4.0.0.4
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, can almost guarantee it will work with ubuntu, the more important question is if it will work with your internet connection
<eseven73> is 'Linux' file system the same as ext3?
<ooboontoo> I have a cable modem
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt   and stick it in the pastebin
<ooboontoo> I just have to connect the router to my cable modem, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy Pinning will lock the current app..
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, if you have a cable modem with an ethernet connection then that should work no problem (although some might need configuration details which you can get from your ISP)
<[TiZ]> Hi. I have a translucent panel, and Quod Libet with the tray icon plugin. QL's tray icon has an opaque background. Any way for me to fix this? Quod Libet is entirely in python, so if anyone knows a fix in the code, I can apply it myself.
<tacidsky> ooboontoo id setup some security.
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, Ah, I think I might have found something that might work in synaptic I found Package -> Lock Version
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 there are many linux setups.. ext3 is only one
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, I assume now synaptic wont try to update it now?
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy Did you read about pinning
<ooboontoo> Like he DHCP thing?
<badawi> !pinning > badawi
<ubottu> badawi, please see my private message
<istvan> hey, what is a good batch photo editing program? i need to crop hundreds of photos to 800 x 600
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f31259c3f
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, exactly, some need log in details
<Spoom> http://pastebin.com/m6a8d894f - this is what happens when i connect manually, i'm wondering if the "couldn't set locale correctly" line means anything... i'm trying to connect to this server via SSH in GVFS (i.e. Places -> Connect to Server) but it times out, while working on a terminal, anyone have an idea why that might be?
<istvan> should i use gimp?
<Jack_Sparrow> afk
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, are you using a machine with ubuntu connected directly to the modem?
<ooboontoo> Yes
<Zoasterboy> @﻿[TiZ]: Find the image and Gimp it up
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, then it shouldnt need much configuration or you would have found it more difficult getting the internet to work in ubuntu :)
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, Actually no I just noticed it in Syanptic, that pinning thing I thought was something else, it talked about different distributions of Ubuntu and stuff :s
<istvan> I need batch image croping tho
<BotLobsta> eseven73, run parted, then type 'print all' and it will show you filesystem types
<Zoasterboy> Use Gimp and make the background transparent
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, the router should be able to automatically configure itself and "just work"
<retour> anybody proficient with mkudffs?
<monkeyb> Is there any reason I havent had any updates for ibex for about 1 month? (apt-get update; apt-get upgrade)?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<[TiZ]> Zoasterboy: What can I do for it in the gimp? The image itself has translucency. Or at least it seems to
<agustin> intrepid doesnt recognice my sata hd why???
<ooboontoo> Great. How many computer can be connected wirelessly?
<dmulholland> monkeyb, check software sources for where it's getting the updates from and also check if it is automatically installing
<ooboontoo> comptuers*
<Zoasterboy> 1337 people in the room
<Zoasterboy> DANG!
<tacidsky> that was cool tho zoaster
<n8tuser2> ooboontoo--> plenty
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 What does gparted tell you about those partitions?
<Zoasterboy> One more!
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, Right OK, all I want it to do is leave the new Azureus2.jar and /usr/bin/azureus I just modified stay put :|
<eseven73> ok i have my fstab entry as UUID=<bunch of numbers/letters> /media/disk auto defaults 0 0
<dmulholland> ooboontoo, quite a few.... upwards of 10 definitely
<Zoasterboy> Yes!
<eseven73> that should work?
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, And I locked the version so it is safe now right?
<Zoasterboy> a l337 person!
<rzec> i just installed unbuntu 8.10 on VBox and i can't log in as root
<Halitech> ooboontoo, in theory 253 devices can get an ip from a single router
<Zoasterboy> Curses, I give up.
<caiges> any good alternatives to muine that don't eat up 350 mb of memory?
<monkeyb> dmulholland: how do i check if it is automatically installing?
<Jack_Sparrow> MttJocy It should be.. but since you added repos and such, I cant be 100% sure
<n8tuser2> rzec--> same thing if it was not a vm install, you can not log on as root directly til its configured
<ooboontoo> Great! That's enough for my mom and my sister's laptop (which have wireless adapaters that work with Ubuntu)
<derekS> hey guys, am i better off with virtual box or kvm to test other os's in ubuntu?
<dmulholland> monkeyb, go to System > Adminitration > Software Sources > Updates Tab
<tacidsky> vbox
<Halitech> ooboontoo, I would say so ~L~
<Jack_Sparrow> derekS kvm here
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, I don't recall saying I had done that, but yeah I did put medibuntu on
<derekS> tacidsky, Jack_Sparrow: why to both of yours?
<tacidsky> to each his own :)
<dmulholland> monkeyb, also launch update manager and hit check (or "sudo apt-get update" from command line
<MttJocy> Jack_Sparrow, Needed it for libdvdcss
<tacidsky> cus virtual box ive used so i guess i see it as easy.
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow: it says its ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> derekS Personal preference
<n8tuser2> Halitech--> which theory was that? hehe...its limited by the dhcp server capability running
<eseven73> why did fstab say it was Linux and not ext3? O.o
<derekS> thanks guys!
<monkeyb> dmulholland: thanks, that got it for me
<dmulholland> monkeyb, no worries
<eseven73> err not fstab i mean bah w/e that other command was i used
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 So using my example, you should be able to edit your fstab..
<Roasted> Does anybody have any experience with getting CloneZilla working on Ubuntu as a server edition?
<l337ingDisorder> Got an issue I'm hoping someone can help with.. when I run the following command...
<MttJocy> l337ingDisorder, Please continue
<l337ingDisorder>  rdesktop -u<my-username> -d<my-domain> -g1024x768 <address>:33901
<eseven73> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow, ill keep ya posted on the results here in a few mins
<lucax> i want to install intrepid on a sata disk, it doesnt recognize it, is it possible to do it? can some one give me a hand?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tacidsky> how can i disable the join / part messages in xchat ?
<l337ingDisorder> ...it works just fine when I run from terminal, but when I assign it to <SUPER>F12 with gconf-editor, nothing happens when I press <SUPER>F12 (but when <SUPER>F12 is assigned to something like firefox it works just fine)
<Halitech> n8tuser2, if they stay within the same subnet then 253 assuming 1 and 255 are reserved for the server
<Jack_Sparrow> tacidsky right click the channel tab
<MttJocy> tacidsky, I don't believe you can, they are part of the IRC protocol
<dmulholland> l337ingDisorder, have you set it to run in a terminal?
<tacidsky> oh thanks :)
<l337ingDisorder> dmulholland: not sure how I'd do that
<tacidsky> was looking in prefs
<Jack_Sparrow> l337ingDisorder COmpiz has many of those hotkeys in use
<Loganhoup> !Gnomenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gnomenu
<badawi> MttJocy: you can ignore them, i'm ignoring them right now in irssi
<velko> l337ingDisorder, you may put the command in a script and run it instead
<MttJocy> tacidsky, But you could try asking in #xchat they would know more
<dmulholland> l337ingDisorder, another way to do it is to put it in a script and run that
<l337ingDisorder> Jack_Sparrow: as mentioned, <SUPER>F12 works with other commands instead of the rdesktop command so it's not a conflict
<ooboontoo> Thank you for al your help. Bye bye.
<retour> Anybody here uses DVD-RAM as a HDD/FDD???
<l337ingDisorder> I'll try using the script proxy/buffer
<l337ingDisorder> shouldn't be needed though..
<Jack_Sparrow> l337ingDisorder Turn of effects and see if it works
<DarkKnight> hey how can i start updates from the internet...wen i try to update..it asks me to insert cd
<dmulholland> l337ingDisorder, try it and see
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight remove the cd option from your sources
<Halitech> DarkKnight, in synaptic, uncheck the cd
<retour> DarkKnight: because it's the only thing in your repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > CEW_MENCARI_KEKA
<ubottu> CEW_MENCARI_KEKA, please see my private message
<dmulholland> l337ingDisorder, use the Alt+F2 dialogue to try and run it and that will tell you if it needs to be run from a terminal or not
<_Zeus_> any idea why I am using ssh, but when I put the key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa, it asks for a passphrase?
<_Zeus_> i have no passphrase
<MttJocy> badawi, Well, I am not sure xchat has that option never seen it and I have fiddled in it's prefs alot but I could be wrong (thus my suggestion of #xchat I figured someone there would know if the option existed at least)
<badawi> MttJocy: yeah i'm with you on that one
<l337ingDisorder> weird... I tried switching to metacity window manager and it started working.. switched back to compiz, and it's still working...
<l337ingDisorder> so it looks like compiz just needed to be restarted
<dmulholland> l337ingDisorder, when adding hotkeys its always a good idea to restart things...
<l337ingDisorder> which is strange, cause I had that working <SUPER>F12 keyboard shortcut and all I changed was the <address> part
<l337ingDisorder> thanks for the help guys!
<eseven73> jack does this look ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/38787/
<DarkKnight> so suppose if i want it to first check for cd..and if not found then to install from the internet...then what do i have to do??
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow:**
<LoveGuru> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SoulSeek> hi, is there any way I can properly view ASP content within linux?
<user1> how do i get rid of this keyring crap?
<meistergrado> How can I make ubuntu use OSS as the default sound-thingie rather than ALSA? I just get scratchy feedback with ALSA, but my apps work when I set them to use OSS.
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow, Halitech, retour;  so suppose if i want it to first check for cd..and if not found then to install from the internet...then what do i have to do??
<user1> keyring is worse than vista
<Halitech> DarkKnight, I could be wrong but I don't think its an and/or option, if it is checked it is going to look there and fail if not found
<dmulholland> meistergrado, try System > Preferences > Sound
<dmulholland> meistergrado, change the sound playback...
<BotLobsta> anyone know why some programs (pidgin, xchat, gnome-screensaver) beep when I use the arrow keys and it cant move the cursor in that direction?
<Halitech> user1, why? because you have to type in your password instead of blindly clicking okay?
<node357> how do I stop a service from running at boot time?
<Anusien> Okay, I'm aware of how horribly vague this question is, but I don't know enough to make it less vague.  I have a fairly uncustomized Kubuntu setup, and it's significantly slower than other machines on my network.  By an order of magnitude according to speedtests I've seen.  Where do I start looking into the problem?
<psudo> How to check if some one rooted you?
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow: does this look ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/38787/
<dmulholland> node357, System > Adminstration > Services
<DarkKnight> are there any softwares which will help me to build a website without any programming experience
<node357> thanks dmulholland :)
<meistergrado> dmulholland: I have set it to such, but flash (YouTube) videos still get the ALSA-scratchy sound in firefox.
<Halitech> DarkKnight, bluefish
<dmulholland> meistergrado, have you restarted firefox since making the change?
<dmulholland> meistergrado, how do other programs sound?
<troublemaker> how do I know the status of my firewall, the 'ntpdate' didn't work and show me the message:  no server suitable for synchronization found
<meistergrado> dmulholland: Other programs sound the same unless I'm able to change the program's sound engine to OSS, like in amarok and VLC.
<Robert_C> what is the terminal application/window, is that just the terminal window?
<DarkKnight> Halitech; is it easy to use.
<dmulholland> meistergrado, im not sure then
<Halitech> DarkKnight, seems to be, I didn't like it but I'm used to hand coding
<Robert_C> what is the terminal application/window, is that just the terminal window?
<meistergrado> dmulholland: Restarted Firefox, and there is no change.
<MttJocy> tacidsky, Are you still here? I have found a method to remove the join/part messages from XChat,
<industrialbs> is there anyway to upgrade from 32 bit Ubuntu to 64 bit Ubuntu without totally re-installing *everything*
<dmulholland> meistergrado, have you logged out and back in?
<DarkKnight> Halitech; so for this no programming experience is required??
<theshadow> I have questions about the screen being rendered off the edge off the monitor.
<Halitech> DarkKnight, not that I noticed
<anparks> hey i just killed my amd 64 x2 processor by breaking a pin off. can i replace the processor (same architecture) and still use my old ubuntu installation?
<Halitech> industrialbs, no
<DarkKnight> Halitech; in the sense??
<industrialbs> damn
<Halitech> DarkKnight, from what I noticed it is pretty much a clone of front page
<troublemaker> Does anyone use ntpdate to synchronize here?
<gleesond> is there a way to force an update on the time and date?
<gleesond> for some reason it's displaying the wrong time
<DarkKnight> Halitech; clone of front page...whose front page??
<Halitech> DarkKnight, microsoft
<NotADJ> I need a second opinion. Upon getting this error http://2tu.us/arz , I should _______?
<anparks> nobody on changing cpus?
<IndyGunFreak> gleesond, are you using ubuntu?
<troublemaker> I don't get the correct time and date too
<NotADJ> gleesond: Use ntp
<gleesond> IndyGunFreak: yes
<gleesond> ntp?
<NotADJ> !ntp | gleesond
<ubottu> gleesond: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<anparks> my cpu is broken
<DarkKnight> Halitech; okk...thanq for the info
<anparks> a few of the pins are bent, one has broken off
<meistergrado> I've logged out and back in after changing system sound preferences to OSS, and there is no change in the startup sound (still just scratch scratch), and no change in YouTube sound either.
<nnull> anparks¬ try ##hardware mate
<Halitech> anparks, if you keep all the hardware the same then yes, you should be able to use your existing install
<industrialbs> Why isn't songbird in synaptic ?
<IndyGunFreak> industrialbs, who knows, there's a dozen programs there that work as well as songbird.. if you want songbird, download the source and compile it.
<industrialbs> IndyGunFreak: They provide a pre-compiled version to download, I just wonder why it isn't.
<xylog> is there an Ubuntu app to read .chm files ?
<anparks> would i have to get the exact same cpu?
<IndyGunFreak> industrialbs, oh, i dunno.. could be any number of reasons
<Halitech> anparks, shouldn't have to, linux is usually pretty good about changes
<DarkKnight> Halitech; i have heard that even joomla and drupal are good..wat do u say??
<dmulholland> anparks, in the past I have had ubuntu properly installed on a USB hardware that I took around lots of systems and it just booted each time with no problem
<industrialbs> Maybe it' too new for it ? who knows, it works nonetheless.
<anparks> super. thanks all! thankfully with newegg i wont have to wait past thursday for a new processor :)
<Halitech> DarkKnight, no idea, I played around with joomla and personally didn't care for it
<industrialbs> s/it'/it's/
<wesleyy> xylog: there is
<wesleyy> xylog: named xchm
<NotADJ> Joomla is ugly.
<NotADJ> Try Drupal
<dmulholland> xylog, try GnoCHM as well
<xylog> wesley, thanx!
<DarkKnight> Halitech; the problem is that i have to build a good website with very little HTML coding experience
<NotADJ> Drupal.
<t0m__> Hi ppls i am attempting to try and reporr a bug and need a little adviccce this is against the 8.10 on the latest standard kernel 2.6.27-9-generic but this bug has existed ib previous versions i am in lanunchpad but not sure how to go about it ?
<wesleyy> xylog: there is also gnochm
<Halitech> DarkKnight, try drupal like NotADJ suggested
<xylog> ok I see those both in Synaptec I will try them out
<Ayyad> anparks, just a quicky... if its compiled in the kernel.. it will work.. unless you compile your own "light weight" kernel chances are the new processor you are getting is already compiled into the default kernel that you are using.
<_Zeus_> anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/83791/
<ShiroUsagi> Hi, can anyone help me with NFS? I`m getting the same error while mounting over and over again. "mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: timed out, giving up"...
<peleg__> Do you know how can I customise multi-keys in X?
<dmulholland> peleg__, you can use them within keyboard shortcuts
<dmulholland> peleg__, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<DarkKnight> NotADJ, Halitech; i installed drupal...but i seem to have not installed it properly...there's some existing problem....can you help
<Ayyad> _Zeus_, did you check google?
<Halitech> DarkKnight, probably not unless you have an error message, I've never installed it or used it
<Paw> Umm guys I was on ubuntu, and randomly my monitor went off and said power save mode.. any ideas?
<peleg__> dmulholland, thanks, I'll have a look!
<xylog> is DVD ripping a taboo topic here?
<xanderp> could someone please point me to a good howto on converting my root & swap to LVM2?  I've googled and only found howto's for installing into LVM2, not for converting to it after the fact... thanks
<peleg__> dmulholland, oh, that lets me only to edit existing shortcuts, but not add new ones.
<Paw> Umm guys I was on ubuntu, and randomly my monitor went off and said power save mode.. any ideas?
<AutoMatriX> is there a way to be warned when someone is ssh'ing on my machine ? to have a sound played eventually ?
<peleg__> dmulholland, eg, <Multi_key> <p> <bar>                        : "¶"
<name_name> I got a 5gb partition with vista on it, I haven't booted to it for like a month, I still don't want to well because.. I was thinking of vmware, can it boot that vista partition inside ubuntu without having to turn the good system off?
<dmulholland> peleg__, I know you can add new shortcuts using gconf-editor but I've never done it
<Reformer81> Why is it that every time I play a song in Amarok, I need to shut it down before sound will work in any other application?  For example, right now... playing a song in Amarok.  Paused it to listen to a video in Firefox, but it won't play.  I need to close Amarok AND restart Firefox.
<peleg__> dmulholland, I see, thanks.
<Ayyad> xanderp, my understanding is, you would need to re-size your partitions, create temp mount points that you can use, then create the lvm, move everything back, and update the configs
<ntp_how> anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/83792/
<Ayyad> name_name, yes it can
<peleg__> It is very useful: for example, <Multi_key>ss ---> ß
<NotADJ> DarkKnight: I may be able to help.
<Reformer81> This same sound issue has been around since PulseAudio... but now switching to ALSA still doesn't help.  Any thoughts?
<eseven73> what's a good software that plays like a wav/mp3 if your cpu is too high?
<xanderp> Ayyad: I've got another drive entirely that I can use for this...
<Ayyad> name_name, you sort of need to read the vmware docs though.. but yeah.. its pretty straight forward
<name_name> so it's a function of it
<name_name> not very hard for vmware to do
<Meeso_OS> whenI turn off xubuntu, it goes to some black and white prompt thingy
<Meeso_OS> some errors show up
<Ayyad> xanderp, then its a matter of moving everything to the other drive, updating fstab, etc. doing the lvm on the old hard drive, then moving things back
<Meeso_OS> pertaining to the wireless access
<Meeso_OS> how do I fix this?
<Meeso_OS> I tihnk it has to do with me not being able to connect to my wireless access point
<Meeso_OS> I installed it on the same comp
<eseven73> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<name_name> ntp_how: google --> ntp sync + ubunutu
<Meeso_OS> with wubi
<Meeso_OS> oops
<Meeso_OS> sorry
<xanderp> Ayyad: don't I have to do anything to tell ubuntu to get LVM running before it even can hit the root partition?
<cs_student> How do I exit out of vim :(
<Anusien> :q
<ntp_how> name_name, ntp sync + ubuntu? CLI?
<xorlim> where did my /dev/fd0 disappear? I use Ubuntu 8.10, upgraded from 8.04. And I installed some program that tried to destroy some /dev/fb*
<cs_student> o
<lstarnes> cs_student: :q, :q! (to exit without saving), or :wq (to save then exit)
<NotADJ> !drupal | DarkKnight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drupal
<Ayyad> well.. basically it would be as if you are doing it from scratch (using the console).. i've never done it using a gui
<Ayyad> well.. i lied.. i did before, but i cant remember!
<jeremy_> Hi guys
<xorlim> !fd0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fd0
<jeremy_> IF somebody could please help me set up dual monitors
<xorlim> !/dev/fd0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/fd0
<jeremy_> I would be very appreciative
<xorlim> !/dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<gleesond> i think ntp is broaken on my machine I followed all the documentation, and it's still giving the wrong time...
<Meeso_OS>  when I turn off xubuntu, it goes to some black and white prompt thingy some errors show up pertaining to the wireless access how do I fix this? I tihnk it has to do with me not being able to connect to my wireless access point I installed it on the same comp with wubi and it worked fine. I wiped the drive, installed linux on the whole drive and it wont connect
<jeremy_> Can somebody please assist me in getting dual monitors set up, please PM me
<jeremy_> It would be much obliged
<name_name> ntp_how: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/ntp/#toc8
<theshadow> Anyone, I'm using an LCD TV and the desktop is stretched outside of the edges of the screen. Can anyone give me a hand, point it in the right
<xorlim> is /dev/fd0 removed from 8.10 intrepid ibex?
<name_name> thanks ya'll
<Ayyad> jeremy_, the only way i've done that is through the nvidia-settings thingy.. other than that.. sorry, i cant help you there
<name_name> gtg vmware is calling
<eseven73> what's a good software that plays like a wav/mp3 if your cpu is too high?
<gleesond> when I run the ntpupdate command it tells me that ntp socket is in use
<Anusien> What does "if your CPU is too high" mean?
<Meeso_OS> can someone please help?
<eseven73> it means just what i typed
<AutoMatriX> Anusien, if temperature is higeher thant 59 °C
<eseven73> like a cpu monitor application
<wendy_> hi
<genii> eseven73: Too hot in temp? Too high clock rate if battery dying?
<Paw> can someone tell me how to check what video card i have i forget
<xorlim> wendy_: hi
<Anusien> espacious_: Temperature?  Elevation?  Utilization?  Illicit drugs?
<waffle__> hi
<eseven73> clock rate i guess was what i was getting at, sorry
<eseven73> lol
<Anusien> eseven73: So your plan is "When the CPU is overworked, launch another program"?
<gleesond> Paw: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eseven73> no just make a sound
<BotLobsta> Paw, run lspci and it should be in the output somewhere
<wendy_> i just installed vuze from the file in the website
<espacious_> ?
<Paw> tk
<xorlim> my ubuntu has been smoking something, it has removed /dev/fd0 (device floppy drive 0)
<wendy_> how do i create a shourtcut?
<Anusien> eseven73: right another program... to play sounds
<eseven73> cpu + 50% make a alert sound
<peleg__> So my question is actually this: how gnome knows which Compose file to read, given a chosen language? There are many Compose files, but there is no one-on-one correspondance between the language symbols and the Compose files
<ntp_how> name_name, ...you got the same problem as me when using ntpdate?
<waffle__> I need help guys, when i play urban terror it runs fine (65 fps) but when i look at other people playing the game it goes down to 5 fps.
<eseven73> Anusien: yes :)
<lstarnes> xorlim: are you using the amd64 version?
<xorlim> lstarnes: no, 32-bit version.
<Anusien> eseven73: try http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+system+monitoring+tools&sourceid=opera&num=%i&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<waffle__> im using the i386 one
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know of a way to get the drop down for firefox to be removed without the odd half-bar dropdown?
<wendy_> how do i create a shortcut of a program i installed?
<eseven73> ok Anusien ty
<lstarnes> xorlim: I think I see some things related to floppies not working in ubuntu 8.10
<Ayyad> wendy_, a shortcut to the "executable" ?
<Meeso_OS>  when I turn off xubuntu, it goes to some black and white prompt thingy some errors show up pertaining to the wireless access how do I fix this? I tihnk it has to do with me not being able to connect to my wireless access point I installed it on the same comp with wubi and it worked fine. I wiped the drive, installed linux on the whole drive and it wont connect
<lstarnes> xorlim: try doing "sudo modprobe floppy"
<rdw200169> wendy_: the easiest way, (proof of concept) is to make a 'Launcher'
<jeremy_> Could somebody please explain how to set up dual monitors on my computer?
<AutoMatriX> Anusien, if you could think about having a sound played when the /var/log/auth.log changes, that would be nice
<rdw200169> wendy_: just right click on the desktop, and click 'Create Launcher...'
<xorlim> lstarnes: the result is nothing.
<wendy_> yea so that is shows under applications/internet
<rdw200169> jeremy_: what video drivers are you using?
<lstarnes> xorlim: now see if you have the device nodes for the floppy drive
<jeremy_> Um
<peleg__> ok, so a more specific question: how can I know what is my defined locale?
<jeremy_> Intel
<waffle__> I need help guys, when i play urban terror it runs fine (65 fps) but when i look at other people playing the game it goes down to 5 fps.
<irvin> how do you change which of the installed drivers ubuntu uses??  I really need help here
<xorlim> lstarnes: yes, I do!
<Ayyad> oh that.. i think you go on "Applications" ->*right click* -> edit menus
<rdw200169> jeremy_: ah, i don't know then, you should consult the driver documentation... i only know how to do it on Nvidia
<jeremy_> Well
<jeremy_> maybe you can help me with my problem
<Meeso_OS> my ubuntu distro CDs dont burn properly, every single one doesnt install it right :/
<jeremy_> Do you know anything about a RadeonX800 driver?
<rdw200169> jeremy_: no.
<lstarnes> xorlim: for some reason, ubuntu 8.10 doesn't load the floppy module by default anymore, likely because floppies are rarely used.  I'll see if I can figure out how to make ubuntu load that module on startup
<xorlim> lstarnes: and mount /dev/fd0 makes the drive light light.
<xorlim> lstarnes: ok, thanks!
<lstarnes> xorlim: open /etc/modules and add the floppy module to it
<Ayyad> Jeremy_, if you check with google.. i know there are alot of docs about this... i honestly cant remember how it was done directly from the xorg.conf file.. but I remember it was simple!
<Firefishe> I'm currently testing the live cd version of Kubuntu 8.10, KDE 4.1, on an Asus G50V-X1 laptop (Intel T5750 CPU, Nvidia 9700M GT GPU.  Is there any specific reason to upgrade to the 64bit variety over the 32 bit variety?
<rdw200169> Firefishe: no, not really
<rdw200169> !64bit | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Babbelaar> can anyone explain what the differences would be between installing ubuntu and adding the studio package:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation versus just installing ubuntustudio
<Firefishe> EMT?
<Meeso_OS> can I run kubuntu on a comp with 1.8ghz and 256 RAM?
<Ayyad> Firefishe, if you have 4GB+ ram... plus.. on some benchmarks.. some things do run a bit faster
<rdw200169> Firefishe: dang, that's not what i wanted, there are some docs out there that talk about this with ubuntu, and the general consensus is that it's not worth the trouble
<Firefishe> Ayyad:  I have 4GB exactly...
<xorlim> lstarnes: great! do I boot the computer or do something else like init -q?
<rdw200169> Firefishe: except for what Ayyad is talking about
<nnull> guys ive got ubuntu installed on a old p3 600 with 400 meg of ram, got everything working but the sound is very choppy, ive never had ANY sound issues in ubuntu before, any ideas where id start fixing this?
<Firefishe> rdw200169:  No worries :-).  I hit the wrong buttons sometimes, too.
<Firefishe> ^5
<nnull> the soundcard is onboard and rather old
<Ayyad> I think you should go with the 64 bit version then... I know that ubuntu doesnt support PAE by default.. unless you want to compile your own kernel.. go for the 64 bit version
<rdw200169> Firefishe: more ram was the primary reason for the push to 64 bit, and that's more of a server thing nowadays
<Babbelaar> anyone?
<lstarnes> xorlim: you don't need to do anything else.  The modprobe command took care of loading the module and /etc/modules defines extra modules to load when booting
<xorlim> lstarnes: thanks! I will boot now to see if the effects are in effect.
<xorlim> lstarnes: ok
<exodus_ms> nnull, Are you using 8.10?
<nnull> .04 exodus_ms
<exodus_ms> nnull, alsa? pulseAudio?
<Paw> So does anyone know how to fix the 8.10 ATI Radeon problem :( My screen keeps freezing
<Paw> and graphics are mega glitchy
<Firefishe> Ayyad:  Well, this is a laptop, not a server.  I'm on the live cd, and I'm absolutely loving kde 4.1.  I've got debian lenny (testing) on the hard drive right now, and it's giving me nothing short of excruciating headaches ;-).  Long dns lookup times, takes my browsers forever to load.   I had to use OSS as alsa doesn't work, and my Atheros wireless doesn't work on it.
<nnull> it's using alsa by default, don't think its compat with pulse being as old as it is
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ ^
<kindofabuzz> BAbbleprobably nothing
<Babbelaar> np diff
<kindofabuzz> Babbelaar, probably nothing
<Babbelaar> ok
<Firefishe> With the live cd, I'm on my wireles, sound is great in Amarok, and I need to test my ethernet connection, but everything else seems to be working.
<Babbelaar> I am thinking of doing with the ubuntustudio distro and adding Compiz Fusion!
<Ayyad> Firefishe, i have ubuntu 64 on my laptop and i'm not complaining :P
<exodus_ms> nnull, aplay -l
<wendy_> how do i add a icon image to a shortcut?
<Ayyad> Firefishe, as for the long DNS lookups.. I'm sure its not a debian thing.. but rather a configuration problem
<rdw200169> Ayyad: Firefishe, i went with 64 bit a few years ago and gave up, but that was back in the day when you had to build chroot environments for 32bit libraries etc...
<bidossessi> hi folks
<f4cel3ss> hey i need some help
<j_xinudsb> go ahead ask!
<gleesond> ah there we go dpkg-reconfigure tzdata was the ticket
<Ayyad> rdw200169, I agree .. in the past, it was horrific
<exodus_ms> nnull, And you said you had success before? Was it 8.04?
<f4cel3ss> ok i have a 160 gb external hard drive that i cant copie files to
<bidossessi> is there a sane way for me to get syslog-ng running on hardy withouth loosing body parts? i'd like to see some syslog messages on a tty like tty10,, ans serioulsy syslog is pretty old
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ has one device on card 0 Riptide [Riptide] device :0 Riptide [Riptide] -- Subdevices 2/3 then it just says subdevice a bunch of time
<j_xinudsb> f4cel3ss: mounted as r
<j_xinudsb> only
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ nah mate havent had success at all with this, just trying it now and not working, its on 8.04 now.
<f4cel3ss> need a little help with that
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, can u see what's on the hdd?
<Guest66429> How can I install KDE on a just upgraded 8.1?  KDE broke on the upgrade from Hardy, but worked after the upgrade from Gutsy.\
<Ayyad> f4cel3ss, check permissions/ownership of the mount point
<f4cel3ss> yes i can see wats on it
<Firefishe> Ayyad:  I don't know what's up with the dns lookups.  I just know it takes 30 seconds on average--in iceweasel--to load a page from scratch, cache cleared.  Konqueror takes even longer--although I've always liked konqueror's rendering of pages...looks beautiful to me ;)
<j_xinudsb> f4cel3ss: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk nosuid
<f4cel3ss> how would i do that Ayyad
<exodus_ms> nnull, You said you are using alsa, so your sound drivers exist?
<Firefishe> on kubuntu 8.10, no lag anywhere
<Paw> Anyone know how to fix Ati Radeon graphics card on Ubuntu 8.10?
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, does it appear automatically when you plug it?
<btoheavens> *bm
<f4cel3ss> yes
<Ayyad> Firefishe, you might want to check your /etc/resolv.conf (bind config as well if its running)
<bidossessi> stop advising peoplle to bypass hal
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ i guess so? sound comes out its just all choppy and when loud things happen speaks just go all DUURR
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, is it fomatted with ntfs?
<Matson> does ubuntu support 64 but systems
<Matson> s/but/bi
<xorlim> lstarnes: great, thanks! now I can browse my floppies normally with the "GNOME" and the console!
<Matson> s/but/bit
<Ayyad> f4cel3ss, the easiest (not best way) that i can think of is just giving yourself ownership on the directly its mounted.. so as root chown yourUserName /dir/to/mount/point
<f4cel3ss> J_xinudsb i did that and it says i can only do it with root
<exodus_ms> nnull, have you tried configuring 'alsamixer'
<bidossessi> don't use root's name in vain. find the problem, instead of quick-fixing it
<Ayyad> f4cel3ss, dont try to mount it!!!! it is already mounted (since you can see whats on it)
<f4cel3ss> ok ok
<gnutron> Matson: yes use the amd64 iso it supports 64 bit  intel/amd cpu's
<Firefishe> Ayyad:  Already been there, done that.  DNS resolves to three name servers via my ISP.  Oddly, when I switch between dhclient and dhcpcd daemons (remove one, install the other), dhcpcd changes the order of them in /etc/resolv.conf.  I notice no difference in lookup times with either.   I think I'm just going to install this and be done with it :) .  Updates are coming for 4.1 quickly now, so there shouldn't be any problems.
<Ayyad> bidossessi??  it needs to be done as root (sudo if thats whats bothering you).. but at the end of the day.. its the same thing!
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, one possibility. all usb/external hdd stuff should be automounted by hald. so you should not need to doit by hand.
<Guest66429> How can I fix a broken KDE from the console; KDE does not start properly.
<f4cel3ss> ok
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ howso? change devices or? sorry as i said ive had no sound issues previously so havent had to do this before
<Ayyad> Firefishe, you can always try something like nslookup hostname dns1.yourisp.com
<kristian1> Question : i'm currently using putty and am logged onto my ubuntu machine via WLAN, however when the ubuntu machine goes into "sleep mode", irssi starts to lag. how can i prevent this?
<bidossessi> as a result if you have manually created a folder in the mount target direcotyr, it probably belongs to root
<Ayyad> and see if its a problem with one of the DNS servers
<hp> pdf font rendering is horrible. is there anywhere to improve it?
<f4cel3ss> na i haven't done thT
<f4cel3ss> that
<exodus_ms> nnull, Just type alsamixer in the terminal and see if you can make any changes that suffice.
<f4cel3ss> 1 sec brb
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, which folder does your hdd appear in?
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ alsamixer in terminal just brings up a bunch of audio volume controls in CLI format?
<darclaine> noob here
<Ayyad> Firefishe, also you could try a dig +trace some.hostname.com .. it should give you a better picture
<guest_> mythtv scrambles picture on channel change,  both on laptop and desktop computer,  does anyone know of a fix?
<Ayyad> and on that note.. i'll brb
<Matson> gnutron: thanks
<darclaine> if I just throw in my questions will I be considered rude?
<Firefishe> Ayyad:  k, I'll consider it....but I'm really loving kubuntu here *drool* +*Poof* <napkin for room>
<exodus_ms> nnull, ok, thats correct.
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ do i want to add more gain or ? see im lost here no nothing about audio :s
<Firefishe> Ayyad:  I've used kubuntu/ubuntu before.
<gnutron> hp: install msttcorefonts, gsfonts and gsfontsx11 not real sure of the last two, search or ask. it might help.
<nnull> know*
<Firefishe> Ayyad:  just not on this laptop
<bidossessi> darclaine, i think you are SUPPOSED to do just that
<darclaine> ty bidossessi
<hp> thanks gnutron
<theshadow> Trying to figure out how to make the desktop fit within the dimensions of the screen
<f4cel3ss> bidossessi wat exactly do u mean
<exodus_ms> nnull, type cat /proc/asound/modules and see if you can choose a default...
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, i mean : when you plug your hdd, it pops up a window right? what path can you read in that window?
<f4cel3ss> ah ok media/disk
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ only 1 too choose from: 0 snd_riptide
<nnull> to*
<Ayyad> Firefishe, i'm not advising you agasint ubuntu.. i personally love it.. I'm just saying that your DNS problems can easily be solved
<darclaine> trying to get jbidwatcher and moneydance to work but only get full graphics in the top left hand corner of the window.- used the package manager and the add/remove to get all the java/sunjava/iced tea I could find .. still no change ideas?
<bidossessi> that is hald's target path? when you unplug that hdd, does that folder still exist?
<exodus_ms> nnull, ok, hold on pls...
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ no worries.
<f4cel3ss> no it dont
<f4cel3ss> when i unplug it the folder is no loger there
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, then it's not a permission issue, since hald knows how to handle that easily on userspace. u need to figure out if you have an ntfs hdd and if you have ntfs-write capabilities installed
<f4cel3ss> ok how would i find out if i have those capabilities
<bidossessi> well i suppose there is a ntfs-3g package, isn't there? find out if it's installed on your system
<Sicario> hola
<Sicario> gente
<schnauzer> When I boot Ubuntu, usplash quits and I see a load of instructions that I can't seem to find in any boot log. It ends in "for more details, see man 8 mount" if that helps. I also had a separate hard drive whose partitions were messed up, but I physically unplugged the drive and commented out its fstab entry. Any ideas?
<Sicario> alguien habla español?
<rdw200169> !sp | Sicario
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<f4cel3ss> how would i dot hat
<rdw200169> !spanish | Sicario
<ubottu> Sicario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bidossessi> !es
<f4cel3ss> that *
<gnutron> schnauzer: did you view dmesg?
<exodus_ms> nnull, --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83811/
<revbelsound> Sicario creo ke nadie habla español
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, use the package manager i guess
<FrozenFire> How long does it usually take for a package to be updated to the latest version of a piece of software? Apparently Sun released 6.11 of Java, and the package in the main repository is 6.10.
<Ayyad> bidossessi, if he plusgs it in, the folder is there.. if he unplugs it, the folder isnt there.. that concludes that its not a permission issue?
<bidossessi> Ayyad, yes it does, if you know how hald works
<Sicario> join ubuntu-es
<Ayyad> bidossessi, so setting the ownership or the permissions on the mountpoint wont fix this right?
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ i haven't installed any driver's specifically for the card, assumed it would be using a default driver automatically for me to be hearing sound at all?
<j_xinudsb> revbelsound: espanol : ke nesesitas ?
<revbelsound> sicario: /join #ubuntu-es
<revbelsound> j_xinudsb gracias le digo a Sicario cómo entrar a ubuntu-es
<f4cel3ss> ok i had to install it thx if it still wont work ill let u no
<imbry> Imbry
<mamo[at]work> need help
<bidossessi> Ayyad, there is no mountpoint until the drive is plugged in. hald autocreates and mounts without user (and thus root) intervention. so if there's a read-only message, it means mount has not been able to be done rw
<mamo[at]work> my wired network not working on 8.10
<Izinucs> mamo[at]work: ask
<darclaine> FrozenFire can I ask what version of ubuntu you are using
<darclaine> it's connectd with your java comment
<mamo[at]work> Izinucs: its on my laptop
<FrozenFire> 8.10
<f4cel3ss> ok i still cant send items to the hdd
<darclaine> ty
<t0m__> anyone had any luck with VLC and Compiz ans Xvid?
<f4cel3ss> i get a read only error
<darclaine> in 8.04 it says in the forums that they still are having java bugs have they sorted it in 8.10?
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, try typing "mount" in a console and look pastebin the result
<darclaine> tom I use vlc and it runs fine whats up?
<f4cel3ss> failed to open ............. (read-only file system) thats the full error
<Guest66429> iS this the right room for Kubuntu questions, or is this only for Ubuntu questions?
<Izinucs> mamo[at]work: have you tried right mouse clicking the network icon by the clock and disabling networking then enable it again?  might work.. other than that I'm no network guru..
<Guest66429> iS this the right room for Kubuntu questions, or is this only for Ubuntu questions?
<Ayyad> bidossessi, your correct.. mybad.. i am sort of in the middle of something so i'm not reading everything said.  in the case of hald.. you are correct!
<FrozenFire> darclaine: What sort of bugs? I've been having huge issues with Java recently.
<t0m__> O have a lovely flashing while or black effect like a strobe
<Izinucs> Guest66429: depends on the question.. throw it out there and see if  you get referenced to #kubuntu
<mamo[at]work> Izinucs: okay i try it 1st
<f4cel3ss> nope no where did i see that
<cluster> any one there
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, open a console (gnome-terminal/xterm) and type "mount"
<darclaine> trying to run programs but I can only see the top left hand part of the window the other three quarters art matt
<cluster> Can i get help here?
<darclaine> are just matt colour
<Izinucs> cluster: about 1300 of us or so.. just ask.. someone will answer if they know the answer
<Guest66429> Izinucs, how can I fix my KDE which broke upon the dist-upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid?
<philippe_> Hello. I want to install a theme but I'm not able to. I have download this theme : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Clear+Night?content=91128 but once with the file I just don't know what to do.
<Guest66429> Now it just boots into a console.
<cluster> I need to connect my laptop to my xbox
<f4cel3ss> ok what do u want me to look for
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, actually, type "mount | grep media" to filter out what we don't need
<zell0x> ola
<Izinucs> Guest66429: I'll let someone else handle that.. I don't run kde.. but you might want to redo your question to be more specific.. what actually broke.. or what's not working.
<DIL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cluster> no one?
<FrozenFire> cluster: Be more specific.
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, we're looking for the type of partition your hdd is formatted with
<guest_> does anyone use mythtv?
<Guest66429> Izinucs, Now it boots into the console, and no longer into X with KDE.
<Izinucs> cluster how do you mean.. ?? what are you trying to do.
<f4cel3ss> ok this is wat i got /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<FrozenFire> guest_: I fiddled with Mythbuntu a while back
<Izinucs> Guest66429: I'm guessing you might have a video issue.. what kind of video card do you have.
<cluster> ok i have a cross over cable and have connected it to my xbox all i need to do now is share my internet connection through my ehternet port, on windows all i would do is share the connection
<noobnoob> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zell0x> ciao
<Izinucs> !ics | cluster
<ubottu> cluster: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<exodus_ms> nnull, idk, you can try this to see if it helps --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83815/  might be a little overkill but it might be something you can try if everything else fails
<lab> #jammaah
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ ok cheers for your help
<cluster> i have firestarter but when i run it it says "eth0 not ready"
<mamo[at]work> Izinucs: i have try that and still not working
<inktri> hey guys
<x-ip> cluster, ifconfig shows eth0 up ?
<inktri> i'm getting video flicker with vlc, mplayer, etc
<cluster> yeah
<inktri> what can i do to fix it?
<Izinucs> mamo[at]work: I'll leave it to others to help you.. I
<f4cel3ss> bidossessi u still there
<x-ip> Claw6, no more ideas :S
<mamo[at]work> okay
<exodus_ms> nnull, np, wish I could have helped you get your sound running. Stick around, there might be someone else here that could help you more
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, did u just install ntfs-3g?
<Izinucs> mamo[at]work: I'm no good at diagnosing these issues
<Jack_Sparrow> inktri turn off effects
<mamo[at]work> gonna eat my breakfast 1st
<onetinsoldier> Guest14684: you might try update-alternatives --config x-display-manager and update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<inktri> jack_sparrow effects under where?
<inktri> vlc? ubuntu? which menu?
<cluster> see thats why i am stuck
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, it's a kernel module so it will need to be loaded for it to be usable? two ways: reboot or modprobe. i advise reboot
<x-ip> why eth0 is not ready ....
<onetinsoldier> Guest14684: if that doesn't do it then have a look at the man page for update-rc.d. you'll want to make sure you have runlevel startup scripts for kde
<cluster> i don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> inktri right click desktop, go to wallpaper, last tab on the right
<f4cel3ss> ok i installed it and this is the error
<f4cel3ss> Failed to open "/media/disk/midi_G_RSP_v3.2a_TES_Elite_dAd.rar" for writing (Read-only file system).
<onetinsoldier> Guest14684: ooops. i maent 'kdm'
<cluster> i think it is becaus ei followed some how tos that didn't work and they messed it up
<onetinsoldier> meant8
<x-ip> cluster, tryed to remove ur 'eth0' kernel module ?
<x-ip> and then modprobe it ?
<inktri> jack_sparrow thanks worked. so i have to do this whenever i play avis? why?
<cluster> no i don't know how
 * x-ip goes for more beer
<f4cel3ss> ok
<onetinsoldier> Guest66429: you might try update-alternatives --config x-display-manager and update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<f4cel3ss> see u later
<bidossessi> f4cel3ss, you can't use it right away that way. for the automagic to happen, you should reboot first (or modprobe the specified module) then it will all start working automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> inktri #compiz can explain and or try to get them behaving for you
<onetinsoldier> Guest66429: if that doesn't do it then have a look at the man page for update-rc.d. you'll want to make sure you have runlevel startup scripts for kdm
<nnull> exodus_ms¬ will do :)
<x-ip> cluster, are u connected right now with eth0 ?
<cluster> no i use wireless to get on the internet
<Guest66429> onetinsoldier, Thanks.  I gotta run now, but I will be back.
<onetinsoldier> Guest66429: ok. gl
<theshadow> Can anyone help me figure out why the desktop is displaying outside the width and height of the LCD screen?
<x-ip> cluster, try in a shell 'lscpi | grep Ethernet'
 * x-ip cold beer, now i'm happy ^.^''
<cluster> bash: lscpi: command not found
<darclaine> FrozenFire try this it is a java bug finder http://findbugs.sourceforge.net/?gclid=CIv_iuTBt5cCFQoi3godMCBSTA
<x-ip> cluster, uh ?!
<cluster> sorry what does in a shell mean
<bidossessi> wow
<x-ip> cluster, the black screen with white chars ?
<FrozenFire> darclaine: My issues are in an applet, not with any code I'm working on.
<cluster> you mean the terminal?
<x-ip> cluster, yeah!
<nnull> bbs
<cluster> yeah well bash: lscpi: command not found
<x-ip> sorry, i should told 'terminal'
<x-ip> thats not good
<gnutron> cluster: check spelling, lspci
<dr_willis> cluster,  its lspci
<x-ip> lspci cames with the base instalation
<bidossessi> isn't that an admin-level command
<bidossessi> guess not
<bidossessi> on ubuntu
<x-ip> nopes bidossessi
<darclaine> sorry :(
<badawi> sudo apt-get install util-linux
<darclaine> likeI said noob
<badawi> oops :/
<cluster> sorry :) 0a:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)
<x-ip> better ^.^''
<cluster> :)
<bidossessi> intel... pretty common, ain't it?
<x-ip> lets check which kernel module use this card ...
<cluster> how do i do that
<x-ip> cluster, in my case ? using google
<x-ip> http://www.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/pro100venet/index.htm
<bidossessi> loool
<cluster> ok what do you mean by kernel module (i am sorry very new)
<bidossessi> cluster, you could call it the linux equivalent of a driver, for now
<Anacranom> cluster, x-ip , why not sudo lshw -C network
<isdaft> Helloooo
<x-ip> Anacranom, i didnt know that command
<cluster> whats that command do exactly, update the kernel?
<Anacranom> x-ip, for ubuntu, it is very handy
<x-ip> excellent Anacranom !
<x-ip> cluster, nopes, we are trying to know which kernel module use ur network card
<x-ip> and Anacranom told the solution ;)
<x-ip> cluster, write the command that Anacranom says
<cluster> yeah
<x-ip> and look a string that will say 'driver= xxx '
<cluster> 2.3
<cluster> sorry
<cluster> bridge
<Anacranom> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<x-ip> cluster, only tell me the part that says 'driver= xxx '
<theshadow> Not sure if this is the place. I have a computer with a nVidia GeForce 7300 GT connected to a 40" Sony Bravia LCD Tv. My issue is that the desktop isn't being rendered within the dimensions of the TV (As in I can't see my top or bottom bars because they are slightly off the screen)
<cluster>  driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.23-k4-NAPI fir
<x-ip> cluster, excellent
<bidossessi> is there a way i can install syslog-ng without loosing ubuntu-minimal, or can i afford to loose ubuntu-minimal in a normal system without adverse effects?
<Paw> So how is everyone :/
<x-ip> cluster, do this in the terminal : sudo rmmod e100; modprobe e100
<bidossessi> Paw, pretty green
<peleg> look at this bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=469755 --> I think that I have the same bug in ubuntu 7.10
<Paw> Is there anyway to run Ubuntu on safe graphics mode, ubuntu hates my video card..
<x-ip> bidossessi, if u need it, install it
<peleg> That is, whenever I run notify-send from a fullscreen, it is not shown (not only not shown OVER the fullscreen, but not shown at all; for example, if I run it without being in the fullscreen at the moment - I still can't see it from the outside)
<cluster> i go thtis after modprobe e100
<cluster> FATAL: Error inserting e100 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko): Operation not permitted
<un_dave> what will happen if i attempt to unmount a drive mounted as /home on my system?]
<tsrk> should /vmlinux be writeable by all?
<bidossessi> x-ip, like i said, installing it automatically removes ubuntu-minimal. what i want to know is how critical that package is to my daily life
<x-ip> cluster, ups, sudo rmmod e100; sudo modprobe e100
<un_dave> i have a raid 5 array mounted there, and i need to unmount it to check the filesystem before growing it.
<x-ip> bidossessi, its a 'logger system', not critical
<cluster> ok done, thanks by the way
<krizalid> ubuntu-minimal is a meta-package afaik
<bidossessi> x-ip, talking about ubuntu-minimal
<krizalid> meta-packages can be removed without any problem
<x-ip> bidossessi, krizalid told it
<x-ip> cluster, well, try again firestarte
<krizalid> make sure it is a meta-package first
<bidossessi> that was helpful: thanks
<krizalid> read its description
<cluster> same error
<x-ip> cluster, uuhhhh ... lets check at googl
<bidossessi> krizalid, can this be done in cli?
<peleg> I have read in some places that this is a bug in compiz
<outboard> ihave a problem with booting up , the xserver crashes , prety sure it is because of the ati drivers i installed  , how do i configure /remove the new driver and use the ubuntu default driver ? using 8.10
<outboard> from the comand line
<x-ip> cluster, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234068
<x-ip> they solved by asigning a fixed ip address
<x-ip> strange to me , ... but i didnt use firestarter
<Anacranom> x-ip, havent seen you before, seem very adept, cool, hope i helped a bit, hope to see ya more, l8tr
<x-ip> Anacranom, heh thx for ur 'welcome' ;)
<outboard> ihave a problem with booting up , the xserver crashes , prety sure it is because of the ati drivers i installed  , how do i configure /remove the new driver and use the ubuntu default driver ? using 8.10
<x-ip> i'll be in this channel as i have time to help some in what i can :)
<sHaWnMH> anyone know a good program to use with ipod touch 2g
<peleg> same thing was reported here: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=469755
<peleg> sorry, here: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/1645
<bidossessi> outboard, i'm sure u can boot in init 3 and use some dpkg script to reconfigure X
<krizalid> sHaWnMH: Amarok
<cluster> ok x-ip i found a similiar thread, it tolded me to change the ip to a static but the menus it went on i couldn't find....so how do i do this
<bidossessi> cluster, does your eth0 show up now?
<outboard> init 3 ?
<scientes> what are the default sans and sans-serif fonts in bubuntu?
<scientes> they are nameless
<x-ip> cluster, u can do that doing: sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 for example
<sHaWnMH> kizalid: will amarok be able to sync all the itunes would
<x-ip> when u reboot, ur changes will be lost
<un_dave> anyone know if i can safely unmount my /home directory? while the system is running? or will i have to boot from a live cd or something?
<bidossessi> outboard, yes, during the grub part of your boot up, or later,by typing "init 3" as root
<x-ip> so you can add this line to rc.local script
<earthmeLon> Hello everybody!!!  I'm having trouble with irssi not beeping on hilites.  I am pretty sure I have irssi's setting correct.  Is there something I need to do in gnome-terminal?
<x-ip> cluster, first try if this work (i mean ifconfig ....)
<|{urse> can anyone explain why i have to comment out all interfaces but loopback in /etc/network/interfaces in order to get nm-applet displaying wireless networks on openbox?
<|{urse> im confused
<bidossessi> outboard, that should drop you too a non-X runlevel, where you should be able to reconfigre X, but i fail to remember the name of that particular script
<n8tuser> un_dave-> why would you want to do such a thing?
<|{urse> bidosessi sudo init 3
<|{urse> ?
<bidossessi> un_dave, you want to resize your /home?
<genii> |{urse: Because any entry there tells network manager that the interface has been manually configured so it doesn't bother doing anything with it
<un_dave> n8tuser: its a raid5 array, and i need to chk the fs before i grow the ext3 filesystem
<t0m__> ahh bad news on the ATI flickering video and 3D games :( on 8.10
<|{urse> OH! well that actually makes sense thx Genii
<|{urse> =)
<un_dave> bidossessi: yes. it's on a seperate drive, and i just grew the raid5 drive
<outboard> x server shut down on start  so i am already at that level
<cluster> ok, firestarter started but at the begining it said unknown error and i can't connect to the laptop through my xbox
<badawi> how do i find to which package does a file belong to?
<genii> |{urse: You're welcome
<n8tuser> un_dave-> i dont think it will work though
<genii> badawi: You could search packages.ubuntu.com
<bidossessi> un_dave, you'lll have to use a live CD, or do whatever you need to do in minimal init
<x-ip> cluster, firestarter is at ur laptop running ?
<|{urse> t0m try running gstreamer-properties and set noXv under the video tab
<|{urse> worked for me
<outboard> i am guessing i need something to restore the defualt video drivers  in a xorg.conf fil
<peleg> no one here uses libnotify?
<Roasted> Does anybody here have any experience with CloneZilla on Ubuntu?
<badawi> genii: installed package, /usr/bin/ls for example
<un_dave> bidossessi: ok
<cluster> yeah
<bidossessi> outboard: google for "reset X configuration ubuntu"
<un_dave> n8tuser: why wouldnt it work?
<genii> badawi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ls&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any                reports ls belongs to package coreutils for instance
<un_dave> n8tuser: oh, the unmount wont work... ? yeah. i guess i'll have to boot from a live cd or soemthing.
<druntar_> Hey folks having some issues. I had to reinstall 8.10 64 bit , and it's not picking up my broadcom wireless adapter.
<badawi> how do i find to which package does an installed file belong to?
<bidossessi> un_dave, you could unmount from init 1
<genii> badawi: I just explained it to you.
<badawi> genii: i'm sure there's an easier way not involving the internet
<un_dave> bidossessi: whats init 1?
<druntar_> It won't let me install the broadcomSTA driver that I know works as it was working fine before I had to reinstall
<x-ip> cluster, well. .... u'll have to read something about firewalls, and read the documentation from firestarter ... i think that the problem about 'firestarter doesnt start' is 'fixed' ... u have homework ;)
<genii> badawi: If you suspect what package, query it with:     sudo dpkg -L and it lists the files therein
<bidossessi> un_dave, runlevel 1 (single-user, no network)
<Kelen^Fox> Hi everybody!
<badawi> genii: i'm looking for the inverse of dpkg -L
<genii> un_dave: init level 1 is single user mode
<genii> badawi: There isn't one
 * |{urse needs chocolate milk brb
<cluster> Man i can't believe something that in windows is a check box in ubuntu is a MASSIVE mission
<genii> badawi: Once a file is extracted from a package it does not keep a record of whence it came
<bidossessi> genii: rpm allows you to find out wxhat package a file belongs to. aptitude must have its equivalent somewhere
<cluster> ifconfig
<badawi> genii: are you serious
<un_dave> bidossessi: heh, yeah, but i'd have to do that from home anyways i guess. i'll be easier to boot from live cd then? i'm accessing the box from work at the moment.
<cluster> opps :)
<badawi> genii: in rpm it's rpm -qf /usr/bin/ls forexample
<bidossessi> un_dave, safer, and more convenient
<un_dave> bidossessi: out of curiosity, how would i start in init 1 if i wanted too?
<genii> badawi: That would work well if ubuntu used rpm. But it doesn't
<bidossessi> badawi, opensuse?
<badawi> genii: thank you
<dr_willis> The apt/dpkg system has similer commands.. check the apt-get manuals.
<bidossessi> un_dave, i guess "sudo init 1" or just entering "1" at grub should do it
<onetinsoldier> badawi: dpkg -S /path/file
<bidossessi> dr_willis, i knew it MUST have it
<|{urse> deleveling from an already running xsession will not kill X
<|{urse> so run it from tgrub
<badawi> onetinsoldier: thank you, that's what i was looking for
<genii> onetinsoldier: Nice :)
<onetinsoldier> badawi: you're welcomne
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<ella> I'm running firefox and although it worked before, I cannot hear any audio on youtube anymore. Everything else (mplayer, etc) works fine. What could have caused this?
<mikhailt> !sound > ella
<ubottu> ella, please see my private message
<bidossessi> |{urse, it won't? doesn't changing level rerun the rc scripts on ubuntu?
<cakey> please see my private
<mikhailt> lol
<un_dave> bidossessi: sounds like i'll stick to a live cd
<mamo[at]work> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<un_dave> anyone here know anything about mdadm, and raid setups?
<|{urse> bidosessi: try it
<|{urse> =)
<bidossessi> oh my. it's quite different from my world
<ella> mikearr: ALSA is selected
<un_dave> i'm curious wether changing the physical drive locations in my box will confuse the raid, or if it's smart enough to track the ids of the drives.
<Roasted> Does anybody here have any experience with CloneZilla on Ubuntu?
<bidossessi> in other distros, rc scripts are compartmented by runlevel, so each time you cange, they are rerun, and since X only belongs it init 5, it's automatically killed if you change to any other
<bidossessi> u live, u learn
<badawi> !upstart | bidossessi
<ubottu> bidossessi: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<palomer> bidossessi, that's a song!
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: i tend to think you could get into your linux system by passing a kernel option that tells it where the root filesystem is and then edit the /etc/fstab file. but i tend to think it isn't just going to boot up for you like nothing happened
<bidossessi> badawi, it's ubuntu-specific, i see. thanks for the info
 * |{urse stands corrected
<|{urse> i forget what distro that was that wouldnt let you into a real init 1
<peleg> actually, it doesn't matter if I'm executing notify-send from the fullscreen window; as long as there is at least one fullscreen window, the command fails, even if its executed from another non-fullscreen window.
<peleg> that should absolutely be a bug
<bidossessi> |{urse, and that would be ubuntu? no init 1 here?
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: however, i know nothing about raid setups.. so maybe it would, i dunno
<mamo[at]work> cape de
<edju> ipod successfully recognized, but I'd like a persistent device name.  Anyone w/ a pointer to a good howto re: navigating the /etc/udev/rules.d gibberish?
<|{urse> no i was wrong, i issued a sudo init 1 and i got a blinking cursor
<|{urse> what i said was it wouldnt kill x
<bidossessi> and it didn't?
<|{urse> yeah it did
<bidossessi> woopy, i guess?
<bidossessi> lol
<|{urse> i said that 3 times
<|{urse> lol
<ksbalaji> jrib, Jack_Sparrow , for your kind information. I have EnvyNG (some kind of display package installation controlling application) installed. A kernel update slowed down my computer. Spending consideerable time I found out updating EnvyNG separately solves the problem. Info will be of use to volunteers here.
<andresmh> stupid question: how do I check whether I am using Pulse, Alsa, or something else?
<|GaiJin|> anyone able to connect the iphone 3g yet, and transfer music to the thing??
<|{urse> not me, i'd love to know
<bidossessi> andresmh, look under your sound options
<andresmh> bidossessi, Sound Preferences has so many options for devices: there is Sound Events, Music and Movies, Audio Conferencing and Default Mixer Tracks
<andresmh> and there are subcategories
<mediaslave> Hey I have convert from imagemagick installed in /usr/local/bin/convert how can I make the imagemagick installation show up in /usr/bin/convert?
<bidossessi> system>preferences>sound
<ksbalaji> jrib, Jack_Sparrow , for your kind information. I have EnvyNG (some kind of display package installation controlling application) installed. A kernel update slowed down my computer. Spending considerable time I found out updating EnvyNG separately solves the problem. Info will be of use to volunteers here. Some volunteer please acknowledge.
<bidossessi> the first tab is the tab you're looking for
<andresmh> I have Pulse in some and HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) in others
<andresmh> yeah, that's where i am looking bidossessi
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: sorry, was afk, but anyway, ubuntu should boot, because the boot drive is on a single drive, and the home drive is the raid5
<myk_robinson> I need help with EXTREMELY slow usb transfer rates in Intrepid
<bidossessi> andresmh, i don't think it can get simpler than that. but some apps bypass pulseaudio (now a standard in modern gnome distributions)
<j_xinudsb> the usb is Fragmented
<j_xinudsb> or about to die
<myk_robinson> j_xinudsb: is that toward me?
<test34> I wonder why a sound card can have 5-6 devices in ubuntu ...and yet I cant decide if the sound goes in the front or back plug
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: ok, sounds good
<j_xinudsb> yes, or is USB 1.1
<j_xinudsb> and not 2
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: also, in my fstab it references the uuid for the drive rather than the /dev/sd* or something like that
<myk_robinson> it is a new 4GB SanDisk USB2 flash drive
<myk_robinson> works fine on my 8.04 machine and in Vista
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: ahh, i see
<un_dave> bbl
<bidossessi> un_dave, that could be an issue. i suggest you use the /dev/sd* schema
<t0m__> <|{urse> thanks it worked but it doesn't like rendering on a 32 inch HDTV ;)
<un_dave> bidossessi: why is that an issue?
<andresmh> bidossessi, so this is how my sound preferences look like: http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/3227/screenshotsoundpreferenve9.png
<mamo[at]work> anyone can help me on 8.10 networking? cause my wired and wireless and 3g notworking at all
<|{urse> oh try using the realtime kernel t0m_
<|{urse> go google rtkernel ubuntu
<|{urse> that should fix you up
<un_dave> i thought uuid was better than /dev/sd* because it's not dependant on phyisical drive location
<andresmh> i am oconfused about th edefault mixer tracks device and the options underneath, i am not clear what they control
<bidossessi> andresmh, looks like mine, and even skypre runs fine on my machine
<t0m__> I am not that worried about it i am not watching too many movies it just is a bug and i no likey
<|{urse> ah ^^ '
<andresmh> bidossessi, glad to hear that :) so the fact that i have Device: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) doesn't mean i am using Pulse?
<bidossessi> un_dave, it "could" be an issue if your uuids get shifted around, using /dev/sd* is relatively safer, and still supported
<t0m__> wait for the 7.5 xorg to come out the box
<test34> maybe you should uninstall pulse
<nickrud> bidossessi, uuid's aren't supposed to change, they're written to the partition. Manual intervention is required to change one
<bidossessi> andresmh, pulse will run above alsa and act as a "sound-traffic cop" for all apps that need sound
<test34> bidossessi, until it segfaults
<ksbalaji> jrib, Jack_Sparrow ,  I have EnvyNG (some kind of display package installation controlling application) installed. A kernel update slowed down my computer. I found out updating EnvyNG separately - solves the problem - (info useful for volunteers). Please acknowledge.
<t0m__> Pulse is a pain onmy ATI card using HDMI :(
<un_dave> YAY FOR UUIDS. ok. i'm going to go eat lunch. i'll bbl and read back to see if you guys resolve this whole uuids thing. :)
<Luminerd__> Hello all, have several linux boxes with ubuntu, one does not print. Intranet connection is good, driver is the same but it won't print, any ideas? Thanks
<nickrud> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mamo[at]work> anyone can help me on 8.10 networking? cause my wired and wireless and 3g notworking at all
<test34> what's so good about UUIDS ?
<n8tuser> Luminerd__-> host is on same subnet as the printer?
<t0m__> test34 yes in i want to know this too
<bidossessi> luminerd, try "lpstat -s" in a console
<andresmh> I see, so what is the meaning of the list of items underneath the Device Mixer Tracks? items like master, pcm, microphone, etc?
<peleg> ok, also zenity --notification is not working
<andresmh> bidossessi,  I see, so what is the meaning of the list of items underneath the Device Mixer Tracks? items like master, pcm, microphone, etc?  what is that supposed to allow me to change?
<|{urse> what wm are you using peleg?
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> are you going to be using one router to connect all these?
<peleg> sorry, that one is working.
<bidossessi> andresmh, those are device mixers that you can control. just like in all things linux gives your a plethora of control points
<|{urse> o that didnt work for me on pekwm for somereason
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: wireless and wired yes. 3g im using hua wei e220
<Luminerd__> N8tuser yes as far as I know, but I'm not too knowledgeable about the network other than that it is a closed intranet with access to the printers ip and a few other sites
<andresmh> and a device mixer allows me to do mix what?
<bidossessi> andresmh, unless somethinig isn't working for you, i suggest u go with the flow
<ksbalaji> jrib, Jack_Sparrow , for your kind information. I have EnvyNG (some kind of display package installation controlling application) installed. A kernel update slowed down my computer. Spending considerable time I found out updating EnvyNG separately solves the problem. Info will be of use to volunteers here. Some volunteer please acknowledge.
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> are you familiar enuff with routing?  how would your packet know which way it will take if you have both wired and wireless connected to same router?
<Awsoonn> ifconfig reports an interface vnet0 and I don't know where it came from and wish to remove it, how might I find the source and remove it?
<test34> t0m__, just found this: http://www.linux.com/feature/146951
<incadudeF> hello im trying to get unreal tournament GOTY to run on my ubuntu 8.10. Can someone point me to a tutorial for ubuntu 8.10.  Thanks
<nickrud> test34, bottom line, because an indivudual uuid is reasonably reliably unique, across all uuid's
<bidossessi> Luminerd__,  try "lpstat -s" in a console to see whatsup
<andresmh> because one thing i've noticed is that if i am playing sound on flash plugin on firefox, i cannot play sound on other apps until i close firefox
<n8tuser> Luminerd__-> well confirm that they are really in same subnet
<andresmh> it's quite annoying
<ksbalaji> EnvyNG ?
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: the other 8.04 clients 15 pc works perfectly wired, but not my 8.10 laptops
<Luminerd__> Budoss
<bidossessi> Awsoonn, did you install vmware?
<andresmh> and sometimes even if i close all the apps i still cannot play sound until  i reboot
<error404notfound> I have a domain hosted at my home server which is also DHCP, DNS and Firewall, how can I access that domain behind the gateway, as I try and it keeps connecting for ages and then fails...
<test34> nickrud, /dev/hda1 is unique too until you mess with your partitions
<adaykin> hey has anyone installed php6 on ubuntu > 8.04 ??
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> are you familiar enuff with routing?  how would your packet know which way it will take if you have both wired and wireless connected to same router?  <- are you understanding my question ?
<ksbalaji> anyone knowing EnvyNG ?
<gerbil> hello
<incadudeF> anyone have unreal tournament on their ubuntu laptop
<Luminerd__> Whoops sry, iPhone typing LOL. It returned the ip of the printer. How would I confirm the subnet? Thanks
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, try ip route show / ip a to see whazzup
<onetinsoldier> Awsoonn: is it in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<andresmh> like right now, clicking on "Test" doesn't play any sound bidossessi
<|{urse> yes incadudeF
<|{urse> i do
<genii> error404notfound: Connecting how? browser? ssh? something else?
<error404notfound> genii: browser, ssh, whatever...\
<nickrud> test34, yeah, but libata (which translates hda1 to sda1 in newer installs) can change that label. And nicely, if you swap around your disks fstab doesn't need changing. Newer grubs seem to understand uuid's in all places as well
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: im not really familiar with routing :(
<error404notfound> can't even ping
<incadudeF> i have the code weavers crossover app but it doesnt work
<nickrud> test34, but we're a bit off topic, I need to remember that ;)
<Nith> i'm trying to back up a drive using 'dd if=/dev/sda of=dev.sda.binX count=4GB seek=XGB' If I do this 10 times incrementing X by 4 each time, will I back up the whole drive and be able to restore the drive/duplicate it using these bin files?
<|{urse> incadudeF, install it the linux way, the windows way is slower
<Nith> if that got cut off, please let me know
<bidossessi> andresmh, check sound levels on the mixer
<genii> error404notfound: For icmp your router should respond to that. For the others port forward whatever services the server is running from the router to it's internal IP
<|{urse> google loki unreal tournament installer
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> okay, then do not have both your wifi and ethernet of same host connected to same router, your packet will get confused which way it should take (wifi or ethernet)
<incadudeF> is there a link you can give me
<gerbil> question, How can I get the best audio quality out of ubuntu, using laptop with conexant HD audio.
<test34> nickrud, ok, thanks I see the point now
<|{urse> hold on ill find you one
<Awsoonn> bidossessi: yes, at one point I did,
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> have only one of them on at a time
<genii> error404notfound: So for browser forward port 80. For ssh port 22. etc etc
<incadudeF> thanks
<Awsoonn> onetinsoldier: it's not listed there
<bidossessi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<onetinsoldier> Awsoonn: try  ifdown vnet0
<nickrud> test34, just watch out if you use dd to duplicate a partition for some reason: the uuid would be duplicated as well.
<error404notfound> genii: All traffic is already NATed to the server, that's why outside people ca browse the site...
<araceli> my flashplayer is still running a little slow, and this websites menu, which normally works on windows, is broken snkneogeousaconsumer.com I see large gray errors over wherever flash would be until I click them then flash starts
<mamo[at]work> ip route show:
<Luminerd__> Bidossessi it returned the ip of my printer. It is correct
<bidossessi> i'm part of the people who find it rude to pm without warning
<mamo[at]work> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.102
<mamo[at]work> 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link  metric 1000
<mamo[at]work> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<araceli> any help would be appeciated
<mamo[at]work> oops sorry bidossessi
<|{urse> incadudeF, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=51 UT is linux native enjoy ^^
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, did you get your install ok?
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: nope.
<incadudeF> thanks dude. You have a good one.
<araceli> arrows
<andresmh> bidossessi, how do I check sound level on mixer? i ran alsamixer from the command line and all the levels were up
<|{urse> youre welcome mang
<test34> nickrud, I guess dd usage is less common then fdisk
<nickrud> test34, yes. But I went round and round on that one time. it's why I know more about uuid's than I care to :)
<genii> error404notfound: So you are calling up the site by for instance fqdn in browser but it times out from inside your lan this way?
<araceli> i have the flash-nonfree plugin
<bidossessi> it's 4:21 here and my wife wants some sleep. nice meeting the ubuntu community for the first time. for my first day using the distro, it wasn't too bad. see yall later, hopefully
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: i can't beleive it since my md5sum looked all good, but i have read that perhaps re-downloading the iso might work. so i'm doing that now from a different server
<_Zeus_> cya bidossessi
<error404notfound> genii: yup///
<Luminerd__> Peace
<genii> error404notfound: try:  tracepath fqdn                                       and see where it dies
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, if you can, try it on someone elses machine, see if it will get to the desktop. At least you'll know if it's image/hardware issues
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: should i pm u and paste it?
<Luminerd__> N8tuser, would you mind informing me how to check if it is on the same subnet? I would google it but google is blocked -_- and all I have is my iPhone to IRC with
<araceli> my flash non free plugin is still running a little slow, and this websites menu, which normally works on windows, is broken snkneogeousaconsumer.com I see large gray errors over wherever flash would be until I click them then flash starts
<error404notfound> genii: it dies at my gateway...
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: it's a kernel message, i that either the kernel that the installer uses doesn't get along with my sata dvd drive, or it's a bug in the kernel, or the iso was not good even tho the md5sum was ok. anyway, i cannot try it on someone elses machine.
<_Zeus_> araceli: you might want to look at getting the flash 10 prerelease
<Awsoonn> onetinsoldier: I did indeed do that, and it's down now, but how about makign it never come up again? :)
<genii> error404notfound: Looks like your router settings need examination then
<gerbil> i'm loving 8.10 :)
<araceli> how do I get that zeus
<_Zeus_> araceli: standby
<araceli> kk
<gnutron> gerbil: did you upgrade from hardy?
<gerbil> nah
<gnutron> gerbil: ok
<onetinsoldier> Awsoonn: well, that's why i asked if it was in that file earlier. since it's not in there, i dunno where it came from. you'll probably see again next time you reboot(as you seem to know), but i don't know. someone else might tho!
<error404notfound> genii: I get this in messages of the gateway: http://pastebin.com/m49ba7867
<lordblaa> hi guys - really weird problem here.  If i leave any usb drives plugged in when i boot up, they don't work and i get told to run chkdisk and reboot into windows twice, and buffer I/O errors in dmesg - but if i remove it and plug it in again it works fine
<lordblaa> anyone had anything like this before?
<genii> error404notfound: "martian" means your router thinks someone is trying to spoof into your network
<_Zeus_> araceli: download this file, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz , and extract the file in the tar to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<gerbil> I'm not very knowledgeable of linux.  If I remove pulseaudio, will it affect sound quality?
<amikrop> What is the best quality video format?
<gerbil> I need to remove it for skype.
<_Zeus_> amikrop: umm, for what?
<usser_> lordblaa, yea i had that, couldn't find a fix myself. try running ntfsfix on those drives from ubuntu
<error404notfound> genii: and that's the only thing I get in logs, may be sysctl.conf is too strict
<amikrop> _Zeus_: for watching
<CuriosCat> Anyone running ubuntu 8.10 in vmware get vmware tools to compile successfully (all modules)?
<araceli> thanks you. ill let you know.
<_Zeus_> amikrop: do you care about space?
<amikrop> _Zeus_: no
<genii> error404notfound: It's refusing traffic from IPs which are supposed to be internal lan numbers.
<lordblaa> usser_, what package is it in?
<Ned_Flanders7> CuriosCat: not currently but a few days ago I had that
<gerbil> also would it be better to install flash from the adobe site or get a package?
<_Zeus_> amikrop: i guess uncompressed avi will be fine
<_Zeus_> i think that would be the best
<amikrop> _Zeus_: ij, thanks
<amikrop> * ok
<usser_> amikrop, nothing beats uncompressed raw video :) but amount of space taken is enormous. But seriously apple's mp4(h264) is really good
<error404notfound> genii: any idea how can I reload sysctl.conf? touch sysctl.conf will help?
<usser_> lordblaa, ntfsutils
<incadudeF> damn i getting error: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<amikrop> usser: I see ;-)
<jericke> hello
<_Zeus_> incadudeF: what were you running?
<usser_> lordblaa, ntfsprogs sorry
<incadudeF> loki installer for unreal tournament goty
<Guest18766> hey every1! can someone enlighten me on how do i open an ftp account on ubuntu so i can access my files remotely?
<Awsoonn> onetinsoldier: thanks for the help anyhoo, If i figure it out, I'll send you a pidgin :_
<genii> error404notfound: I don't know if you want to do that.
<zenabo> hey every1! can someone enlighten me on how do i open an ftp account on ubuntu so i can access my files remotely?
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: im just plug the wire and turn off wireless, since my office wireless using WPA and my laptop wirelss not supported WPA only WEP
<onetinsoldier> Awsoonn: hehe, sounds good! :-)
<_Zeus_> zenabo: scp?
<usser_> zenabo, there are plenty of options, proftpd, vsftpd
<_Zeus_> you want to access your files from out of the house>
<usser_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<n8tuser> Luminerd__-> i stepped out for a few...hang on
<onetinsoldier> Awsoonn: and you're welcome
<usser_> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<usser_> zenabo, try GProftpd
<zenabo> thanks
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> okay, so just use your ethernet and not also the wifi at same time
<zenabo> i was gonna ask for u to recomend one
<error404notfound> genii: I changed sysctl.conf, its loaded at boot time, correct? how can I reload it after a manual change in the conf file. Normally we can reload the conf of most of daemons and etc if we just change the modification time, say by touch, correct?
<zenabo> ill try that one out
<_Zeus_> if all you need to do is remotely access files, i would try scp
<zenabo> :)
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: yup only the ethernet
<genii> error404notfound: sudo sysctl -p
<_Zeus_> zenabo: would this be on your local network?
<usser_> zenabo, also ftp is inherently unsecure. transmits passwords in plaintext across internet for more secure options use ssh, sftp
<zenabo> yes
<_Zeus_> zenabo: just setup a nfs server then
<_Zeus_> that's not hard
<jericke> moebody speak spanish?
<bdizzle> hi
<zenabo> any tutorial r something?
<bdizzle> need some serious help with an issue
<nickrud> !es | jericke
<ubottu> jericke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> now just having the ethernet connected to a router, what is the issue?
<usser_> zenabo, nfs is kinda complex, try openssh
<_Zeus_> zenabo: standby
<usser_> zenabo, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Ned_Flanders7> !ssh
<bdizzle> I'll be patient but I need to get this done tonight
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<zenabo> needed something easy, pratical and quick
<usser_> zenabo, once its done from another linux machine on the terminal sftp serveraddress
<jericke> what is ubuntu
<bdizzle> I had to take out my hard drive from my laptop and put it into one of those external hard drive enclosure kits
<n8tuser> Luminerd__-> what is the ip of the host and the ip of the printer?
<nickrud> bdizzle, ask your question, completely, in one line if possible :)
<zenabo> usser and if im accessing from windows?
<bdizzle> trying
<zenabo> just ip?
<_Zeus_> zenabo: for NFS, use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto for scp, just type scp user@host:/path/to/file /local/file/location
<bidossessi> zenabo, sftp is built -in gnome now
<_Zeus_> zenabo: if you'
<bidossessi> guess i'm still up, he he
<_Zeus_> *re in windows, you want samba
<gerbil> does anyone know why title bars of apps like pidgin, firefox, vlc are glitchy
<usser_> zenabo, from windows you can use putty, which is a windows implementation of ssh protocol
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: to the switch/hub its say not connected.... directly to router still not connected
<incadudeF> damn i getting error: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Im trying to use a loki installer to install unreal tournament GOTY
<Trampboy931> =D sweet
<bdizzle> I had to take out my hard drive from my laptop and put it into one of those external hard drive enclosure kits. Windows was able to see the windows partition but not the linux partition of the drive. I tried booting into linux on my desktop and running it from there, but linux won't even see the external drive
<bdizzle> anyonek know how to get it to mount it and read from it?
<_Zeus_> zenabo: you can also use a program called WinSCP in windows
<Trampboy931> hey uhh, can anyone help me? im new to linux and i need adobe flash player.
<bidossessi> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gerbil> for example if i mouse over minimize, the bar loses its color and the buttons disappear
<onetinsoldier> incadudeF: do you have the gtk2 libs installed?
<_Zeus_> Trampboy931: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> whats giving this status? what command you typed?
<exodus_ms> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bdizzle> nickrud: any ideas?
<Trampboy931> sudo? ill try, thx
<incadudeF> i wouldnt know. I just installed ubuntu 8.10
<Trampboy931> me 2
<onetinsoldier> incadudeF: dpkg -l '*gtk2*' | grep '^ii'
<Trampboy931> xubuntu is kinda cool =D
<nickrud> bdizzle, I ended up plugging my external into a different usb port, when I had a similar problem.
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: when i try to click the network icon its saying: "The network connection has been disconected", i did type any command
<bdizzle> ok, I'll try that
<Trampboy931> wait, zeus what do u mean by "-not free"
<bidossessi> bdizzle, dmesg
<_Zeus_> Trampboy931: it's not open source
<onetinsoldier> incadudeF: get anything back from that command?
<_Zeus_> but that's ok, most people use it anyway
<edugonch> Hello, I just install xubuntu 8.10, and configure the network using the tool that comes with xubuntu, but the configuration is not saved, every time I restart I need to reenter the data, how can I do?
<Trampboy931> umm, meaning (sorry)
<Trampboy931> ?
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> use the command line to check your connectivity,  ifconfig  to check the status
<bidossessi> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<bdizzle> bidossessi: for what?
<bidossessi> ifconfig is deprecated. use "ip" instead
<n8tuser> edugonch-> i think there is a bug reported for that..
<n8tuser> bidossessi-> dont give mis-information
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: which command line im kinda new at linux
<bdizzle> bidossessi: it claims error -71
<edugonch> So I'll need to enter the data every time I restart
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> i gave it to you, ifconfig
<zenabo> how do u see me network ip in the terminal?
<edugonch> until it get fixed
<usser_> zenabo, ifconfig
<bidossessi> n8tuser, where would the mis-information be?
<Trampboy931> zeus, im absolutly totally new to linux/ubuntu i dont really know what open source is. :/
<_Zeus_> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<_Zeus_> first link
<Trampboy931> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Trampboy931> k
<Trampboy931> ty
<n8tuser> bidossessi-> stating ifconfig is deprecated which is not
<_Zeus_> it's not a big deal, though...
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: i paste it to u in pm?
<Trampboy931> ima try this
<bidossessi> Avoid ifconfig. It does not show unlabelled secondary addresses, does not show down interfaces by default, and uses an older kernel accessing method. Instead, please use: ip. Examples: ip a, ip r. See !ip for more information about the ip command.
<_Zeus_> 90 % of people use it
<Wyzard> What's the actual difference between the -generic and -virtual kernel flavors in 8.04?
<onetinsoldier> Richards M. Stallman is the Jesus Christ of software
<Trampboy931> so whatabout java, same?
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> post in pastebin
<_Zeus_> umm, no
<Trampboy931> aww
<incadudeF> yeah i did. Sorry im a slow typer
<_Zeus_> wait, maybe it is
<_Zeus_> not sure
<Trampboy931> oh well, i think i found something
<usser_> onetinsoldier, careful with that.
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: dunno how to paste it to pastebin
<Trampboy931> "java runtime"
<Trampboy931> is that it?
<n8tuser> !pastebin | mamo[at]work
<ubottu> mamo[at]work: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Trampboy931> oh well, brb guys =D
<_Zeus_> Trampboy931: java is open source
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, that is a better subject for #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<onetinsoldier> ok
<Trampboy931> awsome
<onetinsoldier> roger
<badawi> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<coppro> how do I see what packages were updated recently?
<badawi> oops :/
<_Zeus_> Trampboy931: try java6-runtime
<_Zeus_> !java
<badawi> !ip
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<nickrud> silly badawi
<genii> badawi: Don't do that
<badawi> typo sry
<bidossessi> lookup the man for "ip"
<nickrud> a typo on his part, Genesis^
<nickrud> genii ;)
<onetinsoldier> incadudeF: so what's happening? get it worked out?
<zenabo> got ftp up and with putty sucessfully logged in... now.. how can i upload or import files trough putty?
<zenabo> is it possible?
<Trampboy931> yeah zeus, im trying it =D
<Trampboy931> its dling
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83825/
<bidossessi> i don't know that pputty has a builtin ftp client. maybe
<gnutron> zenabo: try pscp
<Trampboy931> 17 mins -.-
<incadudeF> yeah i have that package installed
<keres> how do i tell if i have certain dependencies?
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> okay, your line 3 show your ip address...now what is the issue again? i cleared my buffer i cant scroll back
<zenabo> installed it.. now? list of commands how can i see it?
<bidossessi> zenabo, you could share your source folder using samba (nautilus) and look it up in windows with network neighborhood
<keres> like gtk+, gtkglext, libxml2, zlib, libpng, and libmhash?
<Trampboy931> what are all these "read error" or "lost connection" do they just have bad connections?
<onetinsoldier> incadudeF: that didn't work. try a /msg <message>   instead. but you shouldn't do that without asking first tho. not considered proper IRC etiquette to do so without asking first
<gnutron> zenabo: what are you trying to do, from where?
<keres> zenable: dependencies i think, not programs
<tommy_mancino> noobie question. I added a user "dev" for our web developer, how do I share the public_html folder with him from the admin user so he can interact with the site?
<keres> i'm compiling a program, :S and i need these
<keres> don't know if i have them
<zenabo> from putty on windows already accessed to linux desktop, now i wanna know if its possible with this soft to transfer files both ways..
<gerbil> does anyone know what is up with my title bars.  they're turning grey and the buttons are disappearing
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps  did the  hardy repos update the mplayer package??  casue I did several updates and I can't  find the packages mplayer  and mencoder need
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1282327
<gnutron> zenabo: easy
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: the i paste is on my 8.04 system. my 8.10 laptop cannot connect with wired. samething when i tried to connected with wireless or 3g
<lordapex> Im looking for a application for editing mp3, ie clipping out certain parts.  Anyone know of an app for linux?
<gnutron> zenabo: first get out of your windows user dir, do this in windows mkdir \temp
<zenabo> how o i install nautilus?
<tommy_mancino> symlink?
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> am getting confused,  can you draw your network layout and show what devices are connected to what?
<bidossessi> zenabo, nautilus is installed on your ubuntu machine. it's the file browser
<tommy_mancino> How does the dev user see the ~/public_html folder from the main admin user?
<scunizi> onetinsoldier, just curious .. what are you chastizing incadudeF for.. I haven't seen anything he's done to object to.
<gnutron> zenabo: cd \temp   putty has pscp builtin, yhis command would copy ubuntu files to c:\temp
<Severian> lordapex, if you don't mind the command line, mpgtx is a good choice.  It lets you edit directly.  That is, you don't decode and recode the mp3, so you lose no quality.
<Trampboy931> what do u do if it says "time: unknown" just be patient?
<Trampboy931> nvm guys it done
<genii> Trampboy931: Yes. It will either start to report an estimated time, or else timeout eventually
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: modem > router > hub/switch > 15 client of 8.04 and my 8.10 laptop
<gnutron> zenabo: pscp -r user@ip-adresss:dir/ . enter  the dot is required
<lordapex> severian: so i can use that command and be able to cut say the first 30secs out of an mp3? ill man page that beast
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> are you the admin at your work? for these 15 hosts?
<Severian> lordapex, yes.  I use it to cut out the commercials at the beginning and ending of podcasts regularly.
<gnutron> zenabo: that'll recurse and copy the dir out of your home dir
<lordapex> severian: thanks for you help
<bidossessi> does the dhcpcd-test script exist on ubuntu?
<zenabo> perfect
<zenabo> thanks a lot :)
<gnutron> zenabo: welcome
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: kinda cause im the one install all the os to all the client but  the 8.04 works okay
<elvis> anybody use any client such as flashget for multiple rapidshare download?
<gnutron> zenabo: the other direction is about the same
<araceli> ok I have adobe flash 10 installed, but i installed some stupid program that is putting gray boxes with player triangles over my flash and messing it up. Does anyone know the name of the program so i can remove it?
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> you ought to pay for support, you are getting paid for doing such yes? what do you think?
<nickrud> bidossessi, apt-file search dhcpd-test doesn't find it, so likely not
<ffej2ffej> Hello, everyone
<keres> how do you install zlib, gtkglext, and libpng and such?
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: im not getting paid at all since i work fo my sister :(
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> let me speak to your sister, she ought to be paying you
<araceli> it puts the boxes over it then you click the box and it starts the flash, it is like flash block but not.
<Severian> keres, I would open synaptic.  Search for them and install them if they are found.  Most of those, at least, should be there.
<TritePseudonym> mamo[at]work is she atleast feeding you?
<elvis> anybody knows what this means when you open a media file "Could not get/set settings from/on resource" ????
<araceli> it was one of the 3 choices when I initially choose my flash
<nickrud> bidossessi, a broader search, and grep found libnet-dhcp-perl: /usr/share/doc/libnet-dhcp-perl/examples/dhcpd_test.pl and ltp-network-test: /usr/lib/ltp/tests/linux/testcases/bin/dhcpd_tests.sh
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: she at s'pore now visting her father in law
<n8tuser> mamo[at]work-> singaporean are filthy rich folks, they ought to pay a fair compensation
<mamo[at]work> TritePseudonym: yes paying me around $330 a month as salary and work as marketing, purchasing, IT? :(
<bidossessi> nickrud, it's a standard root command on opensuse, so i assumed it'd be available. useful for troubleshooting network connectivity issues
<TritePseudonym> hey #ubuntu, is there like installing ubuntu on a box with an existing copy of windows tutorial?
<n8tuser> bidossessi-> since it is a script you can customize it when porting to ubuntu
<scunizi> !dualboot | TritePseudonym
<ubottu> TritePseudonym: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TritePseudonym> ubottu: THANKS :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about THANKS :D
<mamo[at]work> n8tuser: she not s'porean tho just visiting father in law (he living the only for old days not s'porean either)
<TritePseudonym> lol i just talked to a bot
<scunizi> !welcome | TritePseudonym
<ubottu> TritePseudonym: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nickrud> bidossessi, an equiv might be available, debian has it's ideosyncracies
<TritePseudonym> i just failed the turing test
<scunizi> turing test?
<nickrud> hahahah @ TritePseudonym
<scunizi> ah.. bot talking..
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, are you using networkmanager or ifup for your connexion?
<TritePseudonym> nickrud: i'm just gonna assume that you'rea  bot too :D
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: im using network manager
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, is your network configured for roaming?
<svchost> did you guys see that hilarious letter that this teacher sent to the founder of the HeliOS foundation?
<svchost> or helios project or whatever it is
<ffej2ffej> I have a question about mail.  I downloaded a file from the /var/mail directory that bears the name of the administrator.  In it, there are details about several unsent mail messages.  It gives instructions on how to list the messages with mailq -E and says several times that the messages can be re-sent with the command sudo unfreezemai []......  I have read through the message thoroughly to find out why the messages weren't sent in 
<Severian> K_Dallas, Do you live in Dallas, TX
<dalekleader> svchost, yes, definate ignorance
<ffej2ffej> All I could find was 'permission denied.'
<svchost> it was pretty amusing dalekleader.. some people shouldn't be allowed to breed
<keres> how do you install this dependency: "gtk+ >= 2.4.0 (requires glib, atk, pango, iconv, etc)"
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: i dont think so i just fresh install 8.10 on this old laptop
<dalekleader> svhost, or at least teach our young
<svchost> is it easy to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<K_Dallas> Severian, I get this a lot. It is actually Corbain Dallas, you know: multi-pass ;)
<zenabo> hi agian
<zenabo> *again
<K_Dallas> and now, i don't live in Dallas
<sid> Does anyone get Eclipse with Subclipse working with 8.10 ?
<n8tuser> svchost-> before you upgrade, hang around here for a few days, and see what people complaints are regarding upgrading
<TritePseudonym> how much HD space does an install of ubuntu use?
<Severian> K_Dallas, I was going to invite you to the local UNIX group if you were local.  Have a great day
<svchost> i have 8.04 and i wanna upgrade to 8.10 but i cant connect to the net with it
<svchost> and its got vista on there too. my laptop.
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, maybe the module for your nic is broken. check if it's been loaded. you said wifi isn't working either? don't you see your hotspots?
<nickrud> sid, yes, by using eclipse from eclipse.org
<zenabo> i shared a folder with ubuntu, when accessing from windows get access denied. where to change Login and pass in ubuntu?
<svchost> but everyone is saying 8.10 has better broadcom support
<quentusrex> sid: I've got it working. I don't remember how, but it works.
<svchost> so i wanted to upgrade and see if my network card actually works
<svchost> unlike now
<K_Dallas> Severian, I appreciate it the same. Thanks
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: yes i have hot spot at the office
<dalekleader> svchost, why can you not connect to the net?
<gnutron> svchost: i'll tell you in approximatly 45 minutes.
<svchost> network card isnt working on 8.04
<onetinsoldier> keres: try  aptitude why glib (ect)
<dalekleader> svchost, which network card?
<svchost> my wireless card
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, one fix at a time. let's try the wired first: is it's module loaded?
<n8tuser> svchost-> broadcom ethernet card are supported,, its just the bcm43xx thats being difficult
<dalekleader> svchost, what model?
<svchost> i think i have 43xx :-P
<sid> Hmm guess i'll give that a shot, i tried the install via Add/Remove
<Severian> TritePseudonym, my Ubuntu takes less than a square inch
<malaeum> I am having trouble with my USB flash drive. I attempted to create a USB Startup Disk using the provided utility in 8.10 but it seems to have failed. Now when I plug it in Ubuntu will not auto-mount it nor is a device node being created for it in /dev/sd*. I believe that the drive is setup to appear to the system as a cdrom drive and it is not functioning as expected, hence why the kernel does not create a device node for it. In /var/lo
<dalekleader> svchost, dell machine?
<fde> n8tuser: bcm43xx is deprecated, its b43 now
<svchost> compaq
<TritePseudonym> Severian: jjeeeez idk if i can spare the room then
<egc> is songbird in any ubuntu repo?
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: to check it?
<LoveGuru> !compiler
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fde> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<svchost> its a 4310
<TritePseudonym> my  laptop's pretty light weight
<malaeum> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<fde> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<n8tuser> fde i hope thats an improvement :)
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, in a shell, sudo lshw -C network
<TritePseudonym> !hard drive requirement
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dalekleader> svchost, hmm, all of my dell laptops use 43xx without issue.  just need to connect with the wired to get restricted drivers
<egc> !songbird
<svchost> i cant connect to the interent with it ubottu
<n8tuser> svchost-> using ethernet you tried?
<TritePseudonym> oman i'm getting owned by this bot
<fde> n8tuser: well, the issue is the need for the user to get the firmware separate, which hopefully the guide will tell him about
<svchost> it would be very difficult to do that n8tuser
<egc> !selfDestruct
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selfDestruct
<svchost> i wouldnot be able to talk to anyone while i was doing it
<svchost> on here
<fde> svchost: then you'll have to do a good old fashioned sneaker net
<svchost> well i guess i could actually
<Severian> Tristam, ! means not, so I don't know what you want other than hard drive requirement.  That is where Ubuntu is stored.
<svchost> now that i think about it
<svchost> fde: how? where are the drivers?
<Severian> TritePseudonym,  ! means not, so I don't know what you want other than hard drive requirement.  That is where Ubuntu is stored.
<n8tuser> svchost-> difficult to get the ethernet interface working?
<fde> !broadcom > svchost
<svchost> i dont have a cable
<ubottu> svchost, please see my private message
<Trampboy931> sweet, im back =D
<svchost> kk
<dalekleader> svchost, ethernet cable?
<svchost> yeah
<n8tuser> svchost-> kind of lame excuse, go out and get one
<svchost> i usually throw them away (stupidly)
<svchost> dont have a car n8tuser
<dalekleader> svchost, go buy one
<svchost> im stranded at my home
<TritePseudonym> uhhh, when you guys make a fresh install, how much space does it use up?
<dalekleader> call a taxi
<svchost> lmao
<n8tuser> svchost-> have your gf buy it for you
<svchost> or i could wait
<fde> dalekleader: ugh, you're not helping, let svchost follow the guide I pointed him to  :/
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, i assume that hardware is not the issue, did you find the modules used by your nics?
<genii> TritePseudonym: Usually about 2.5Gb
<Trampboy931> >.> the world cant b that cruel for him if he has a comp
<egc> TritePseudonym: size of a CD?
<svchost> LMAO girlfriend... thats funny
<TritePseudonym> egc: doesn't it decompress / compile etc?
<TritePseudonym> genii: thxxx
<svchost> hold on... i have a box of cables in the basement.. ill go look around for it and come back i 'spose
<egc> i dont think anything compiles
<dalekleader> fde, sry, you sent the guide private so I do not know what you said
<chaztrip> can some one help with a quick question on kubuntu??
<genii> TritePseudonym: np
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: i need to paste it to txt editor then pastebin wait a sec
 * xiroV is away: I'm AFK you cunt ! ~ www.xirov.dk
<egc> dont know about decompressing though
<Trampboy931> id try and help, but i have xubuntu
<fde> dalekleader: the factoid was already stated in the channel, no need for it to be here twice within a couple mins  :/
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, no need? look at it yourself and fine "module=xxx"
<mamo[at]work> module=e100
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: module=e100
<dalekleader> fde, i am not following you but no matter i'm stepping back from that one
<chaztrip> I am trying to install mono and I keep getting an error trying it install mono..   trying to paste command in web browser and its saying apt protocol not supported.   works fine in ubuntu with firefox  :-(
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, well, that is for the ethernet, right? now lets try and modprobe it: "modprobe e100"
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, "sudo modprobe e100"
<Trampboy931> wow, have you guys seen the ban list1?
<araceli> *working* yay so I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed uninstalled flash non-free installed flashplayer 10
<psudo> http://pastebin.com/mc55c106 Please help
<araceli> will it matter that I removed flash non-free from the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<fde> araceli: no
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, no error?
<araceli> ok cool thanks.
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: say nothing
<Trampboy931> idk :/ i think it might (i know yur not talking to me)
<araceli> thanks for all the help
<fde> araceli: it will of course remove ubuntu-restricted-extras, but its just a metapackage
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, that's a good thing in linux :), now "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: i guess no error
<onetinsoldier> psudo: what version of zlib1g do you have installed?
 * calc is irc'ing from the second floor of the Computer History Museum in Mountain View, CA :)
<Trampboy931> no, dont listen to me ::P ive only had linux for like 1 day
<psudo> onetinsoldier,  i dont know
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, french folks say "no news, good news"
<onetinsoldier> psudo: do  sudo dpkg -l zlib1g
<scunizi> !who | Trampboy931
<ubottu> Trampboy931: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Trampboy931> oooohhhh k
<psudo> onetinsoldier,  No packages found matching zliblg
<onetinsoldier> psudo: try to install it and see what message you get
<chaztrip> not to flood but can someone assist with trying to install mono in kubuntu?
<fde> mamo[at]work: note, if what bidossessi says works, you can go ahead and type: echo e100 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules ... that way you don't have to probe it every time you reboot
<scunizi> Trampboy931, it's just easier.. if you type part of and hit TAB it should auto complete the nick
<onetinsoldier> psudo: sorry, that probably won't help.. but worth a shot
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: :( still not working
<fde> mamo[at]work: did you try 'sudo ifup eth0' ?
<Trampboy931> scunizi: thx, im kinda new to linux :/
<svchost1> hello all
<fde> (probably there is no eth0 definition currently actually)
<svchost1> okay im on my machine downstairs connected to ethernet. now what?
<fde> svchost1: hey again
<mamo[at]work> fde: its saying ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<svchost1> i have no links or anything down here
<scunizi> Trampboy931, no problem.. we all begin somewhere..
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, fde, spot on
<fde> mamo[at]work: type: echo e100 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules ... then reboot - it should do everything else automatically
<svchost1> just lemme know when you have a chance plz :-D. tyvm
<onetinsoldier> psudo: did you try to install just zlib1g? what happened?
<psudo>  onetinsoldier  i gave false info
<onetinsoldier> oh?
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, hold on first
<psudo> when i did dpkg i spelled wrong
<joemac1> My GPU drivers have stopped working on upgrade to intrepid, can anyone help?
<psudo> mind if i pm out come it is 4 lines
<mamo[at]work> okay
<onetinsoldier> psudo: ok, roger that
<svchost1> also, i have an nvidia 8200m go romsething like that. i need to get the drivers for that or whatever
<fde> svchost1: I told you already: /msg ubottu broadcom ... I recommend installing the packages from cafuego
<bidossessi> for your wireless, try this
<Trampboy931> _Zeus_, my java keeps having an error whnever i dl it, what can i do?
<onetinsoldier> psudo: ok
<fde> bidossessi: broadcom... no firmware yet
<svchost1> on it boss
<bidossessi> fde, oh, that one, hey?
<fde> bidossessi: yup
<bidossessi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<shad0w0fsin> does anyone know how to bypass the login manager and autologin to a user and then immediately lock the screen?
<svchost1> which one do i get?
<coppro> so, any help with getting a list of packages recently installed?
<svchost1> hardy cafuego?
<Trampboy931> shad0w0fsin, sorry, no
<joemac1> Can anyone help with hardware driver issues?
<fde> svchost1: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/intrepid-cafuego/broadcom/   the .deb
<scunizi> Trampboy931, where are you trying to DL it from?  the repos via synaptic?
<scunizi> joemac1, be more specific and someone will answer
<bidossessi> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<strider> How do I get the exact look like this them here -- http://canistra.deviantart.com/art/Rosenrot-Port-GTK-and-Emerald-90113944
<gnutron> coppro: sudo less /var/log/dpkg.log
<Trampboy931> scunizi, no im trying to dl it from the add/remove thing
<fde> svchost1: or just add the line to /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install b43-firmware
<bidossessi> !repo > svchost1
<strider> The emerald themes seems to be ok...
<ubottu> svchost1, please see my private message
<svchost1> i have 8.04, does that matter fde?
<strider> but, not the GTK+ THEME
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi, fde : i so hate my old laptop. not support WPA :(
<Trampboy931> scunizi, in aplications/system
<coppro> ty
<svchost1> how do i do that fde? lol
<fde> svchost1: ahh, yes... hold on
<Trampboy931> scunizi, applications*
<fde> svchost1: you do that by following what bidossessi said
<svchost1> sorry, i've never actually used linux before really
<nbeebo> is anyone pro on conky that can help me add a clock into my conky?
<fde> svchost1: or rather what bidossessi told ubottu to tell you
<scunizi> Trampboy931, basically the same place.. but you might close that and go to System>Admin>synaptic package manager and try there.. you might get an error code that we can use..
<svchost1> kk
<svchost1> im reading now
<Trampboy931> scunizi, ok ill try brb
<joemac1> My nvidia drivers have stopped working on upgrade to Intrepid. They were fine in Hardy. I have tried 173 driver and 93(?) drivers to no avail. On restart it tells me there is an issue with the drivers
<fde> svchost1: you want b43-firmware, the .deb here: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<strider> Any ideas?
<fde> wonder why he packaged fwcutter and bcm43xx stuff though  :/
<Aranel> If I install Amarok 2.0, it'll replace my existing amarok, right?
<bidossessi> fde, to have it all in one place? :)
<joemac1> I can't seem to get the 177 drivers for nvidia
<mcquaid> fresh 8.10 install, admin -> hardware drivers just hangs on 'searching for available drivers'
<Ned_Flanders7> idk if this is what you're looking for but theres : b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware in the repos
<fde> bidossessi: bcm43xx is deprecated, and b43-fwcutter is in hardy I would think... psst, cafuego you around to clarify?
<Trampboy931> scunizi, sunjava or javacc?
<scunizi> Trampboy931, sunjava
<mcquaid> i applied all updates change synaptic to find fastest rep
<nexus23> can someone help me with installing flash in opera
<fde> Ned_Flanders7: he is getting the firmware that that extracts
<Ned_Flanders7> if it does the same thing I would use the repos
<fde> Me too, which is why I am wondering why cafuego has it packaged in his repo
<fde> mamo[at]work: of course it supports WPA... what version of Ubuntu?
<mneptok> BCM43xx devices shouls be handled through Jockey in Hardy or later.
<mneptok> *should
<scunizi> Trampboy931, since you're so new at this you might enjoy a little reading. the link will allow you to download a pdf book on Ubuntu that you could buy in the store too if you wanted.. good place to start. http://www.scribd.com/doc/8778392/Apressbeginningubuntulinux2ndeditionmar2007
<fde> mneptok: would jockey get the firmware automatically?
<mneptok> fde: shouldn't have to.
<fde> mneptok: cuz the wiki points you to packaged firmware
<mamo[at]work> fde: 8.10 but the things is my hardware doesnt supports it
<mneptok> fde: System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, what chipset do you have there for your wifi card?
<mamo[at]work> n btw my wired still not working
<fde> mneptok: then it needs to fetch the firmware, trust me
<skylarS> is there a vim package that I can get that will give me syntax highlighting without getting vim-full
<skylarS> ?
<mneptok> fde: try Jockey.
<fde> mneptok: I've only set up about 100 broadcom cards, what do I know?
<qcjn> hi, i think i've got an error in this command, it give's me not a regular file..scp /media/SEAGATE_NEX/Ma\ musique/Rock/Sparks/1974\ -\ Propaganda/ qcjnserv@192.168.0.102:/media/disk/
<mneptok> fde: i only work at Canonical. what do i know?
<Trampboy931> scunizi,  ok im gonna try that then
<Trampboy931> scunizi, umm, sorry to say but, i can decide which 1 to download
<coppro> okay, this is weird
<Trampboy931> scunizi,  there's "docs" and "cores" and all sorts of thins
 * mneptok goes back to paying customers
<Trampboy931> things*
<FloodBot3> Trampboy931: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cE_LutcHu> hi
<Trampboy931> scunizi, omg sorry, i meant i cant* decide
<coppro> I have a gray, rounded rectangle in the top left corner of my screen
<cE_LutcHu> hai
<Trampboy931> FloodBot3, sorry but, what?
<chaztrip> anyone here using the latest kubuntu?
<scunizi> Trampboy931, hang on I'll look.. did you see my previous post with the book link?
<coppro> #kubuntu
<cE_LutcHu> hai
<gnutron> qcjn: i dunno if scp will support whitespaces
<fde> mneptok: then take it away with svchost1
<Trampboy931> scunizi, no i didnt, ill look
<coppro> wait... that's a speech bubble
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: i dunno, its really old laptops
<nexus23> how do i get flash working in opera?
<coppro> probably compiz issues :/
<mamo[at]work> cE_LutcHu: halo halo
<gnutron> qcjn: mv them to a simple dir first
<svchost1> i still dont get how to edit sources.list..
<gbear14275> Is anyone hear aware of the ubuntu-vuze update issue?
<nexus23> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<mamo[at]work> cE_LutcHu: apa kabar?
<nexus23> its showing up in the plugins
<Trampboy931> scunizi,  found it! ill take a look
<scunizi> Trampboy931, do the sun-java-<x>.bin file and it will probably pull in some other things to go along with it.
<fde> svchost1: don't worry about it... is anything displayed in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers about the broadcom?
<mneptok> svchost1: did you try Jockey?
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: its used lucent/agere
<qcjn> gnutron: hi, to my knowledge, it did before..but it's a good suggestion
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, you should see it in your shell where you ran lshw -C
<gnutron> qcjn: try tossing in a wilcard at the end
<mneptok> svchost1: System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<n8tuser> svchost-> you need to do a tutorial on vim or nano or joe as editors..
<Trampboy931> scunizi,  sorry ill be right back, i gotta go eat
<gnutron> qcjn: or scp -r maybe
<scunizi> k
<qcjn> gnutron: i think that' it
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: driver=oricono  <-- oricono chipset?
<fde> mneptok: what was the broken intel NIC in intrepid... not e1000 but the one with the additional letter... did it ever get fixed?
<coppro> xkill isn't working; How do you get the PID of a window?
<mneptok> fde: i think the 5100 series have issues. dunno what the bug status is.
<scunizi> coppro, in terminal type top
<Ned_Flanders7> ps
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, oricon != boradcom, or i missed something
<coppro> scunizi: that doesn't help
<scunizi> coppro, or on the task bar (upper or lower) right mouse click and "add" system monitor.. you can kill stuff there.
<bidossessi> is there a firwmare for that?
<coppro> I don't know what window it is
<coppro> I just want to figure out what the PID is so I can kill -KILL it
<qcjn> gnutron: that was it ! Thanks ! so thats what it's gonna play, in a couple of minutes
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: and i saw this too: 82801DB PRO/ VE (MOB) Ethernet Controler, vendor =  intel
<gbear14275> anyone here have a lenovo t61
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: wireless vendro is TOSHIBA
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps  did the  hardy repos update the mplayer package??  casue I did several updates and I can't  find the packages mplayer  and mencoder need
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1282327
<mneptok> gbear14275: Atheros wifi issue?
<scunizi> coppro, same thing as the last post except add the "Force Quit" appellate.. click that and then the window and it should close
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, is it a pcmcia card?
<gbear14275> no, microphone issue
<gnutron> coppro: gnome?
<coppro> scunizi: tried xkill
<coppro> gnutron: no
<coppro> kde
<coppro> does it matter?
<FloodBot3> coppro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: built in
<mneptok> gbear14275: what's the issue?
<gnutron> coppro: what kind of 'window'?
<gbear14275> mneptok: don't seem to know how to get it working in ubuntu... issue raised itself when trying to use skype the other night
<gnutron> coppro: a konsole?
<fde> coppro: the window is on the screen? ctrl+esc should change the mouse curser... then just click the window
<coppro> gnutron: a gray bubble that looks like a taskbar message or something, but is stuck in the top-left corner of my screen
<gbear14275> mneptok: should say ubuntu 8.10
<coppro> fde: nope, tried that
<mneptok> gbear14275: does the mic work in the Sound Recorder app?
<Trampboy931> scunizi, ill be back in a while, ima read up and eat dinner
<coppro> it apparently isn't sending SIGKILL, which is what I need
<scunizi> Trampboy931, k.. cya
<gbear14275> nope :-/
<svchost1> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb
<svchost1>   404 Not Found
<coppro> wow, it's gone
<svchost1> whats up with that?
<coppro> weird
<fde> coppro: can you take a screenshot and throw it onto http://imagepaste.com/ ?
<coppro> nope
<gnutron> coppro: i did that, telekinesis
<coppro> thanks
<gbear14275> just to be sure, the t61 has a mic located under the fn key right mneptok
<mneptok> gbear14275: you tell me. it's your laptop ;)
<coppro> oh, I think I know... it was adept notifier
<coppro> that thing has never worked for me under compiz
<coppro> and I just did an apt-get update
<svchost1> anyone know why im getting a 404 when i try and install these nvidia drivers?
<coppro> (btw new adept sucks)
<gnutron> coppro: compiz does weird stuff
<gbear14275> mneptok: lol, looks like a mic... and thats where this saying has to end
<coppro> oh wait, that's synaptic.
<coppro> same difference
<fde> mneptok: can you not do separate devices in jockey? apparently he's having to mess with nvidia stuff now, which I suspect is due to no connection on the machine...
<gbear14275> i'm not familiar with the way the device list works in volume control... anyone able to explain why the list is so long and why some devices have labels and others dont?
<fde> mneptok: seems like it'd be difficult to get jockey to do anything useful without network access btw
<mneptok> gbear14275: Double click on the speaker icons on the right side of the top GNOME panel. Select Edit > Preferences from the menu. Turn every option on. Go to the Recording tab and bring the volume up and make sure that the speaker and microphone icons are not muted (marked by a red "x" if muted).
<gnutron> svchost1: 404 is http for file not found
<mneptok> fde: so use wired.
<fde> mneptok: he doesn't have wired
<mneptok> gbear14275: Go to Applications > Sound and Video > Sound Recorder and test. If the microphone does not function, and other microphone input options are available, alter the input options and see if others may work.
<fde> mneptok: hence getting him to grab it and sneaker net from cafuego's site
<svchost1> when i type in su
<svchost1> whats the password supposed to be?
<svchost1> cuz what i thought it would be, it isnt it
<fde> svchost1: your password
<tritium> !sudo | svchost1
<ubottu> svchost1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<svchost1> my password didnt work
<svchost1> lol
<fde> svchost1: ahh, sudo, not su
<tritium> svchost1: the root account is disabled.  use sudo
<gbear14275> mneptok: thanks... i'll play around and report back
<mneptok> gbear14275: # If the microphone is working properly on the system, you may need to change Skype's input options. From Skype's main menu select Options > Sound Devices and alter the preferences.
<svchost1> sudo what?
<AaronMT> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<tritium> svchost1: read the URL above for more info
<fde> svchost1: so either you get to find a cable for your nic... or its back to what I was telling you, I hope you wrote it down, cuz I'm about to leave
<svchost1> i am connected on there
<svchost1> but i still dont know how to edit this file
<svchost1> so i can get this thing
<gnutron> svchost1: sudo some command that requires superuser rights
<Trampboy931> scunizi, sorry but i dont know what to open adobe flash player download with, can you help?
<tritium> !enter | svchost1
<ubottu> svchost1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> svchost1 as in sodi nano /path/file
<svchost1> sources.list.. i dont know how to edit that, it says i need to
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<fde> svchost1: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nexus23> how do i get flash working in opera and how can i get bookmark titlebar?
<bidossessi> fde, can't that be done graphically?
<gnutron> svchost1: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list   ...backup first
<Jack_Sparrow> svchost1 do you have gui or cli only
<gnutron> svchost1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   ...backup first
<svchost1> excellent
<svchost1> why backup?
<svchost1> if i mess it up i'll just wipe it and redo it :-P
<Trampboy931> scunizi are you there?
<fde> bidossessi: what do you mean? it'd be nice if you could right click > run as superuser or something, but I don't think its there yet in the menu
<gnutron> svchost1: insurance
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: i guess i should back to 8.04 for this laptop
<bidossessi> svchost?? wipe it? there's a lot of stuff already there
<scunizi> Trampboy931, fast dinner
<onefunk> greetings all.
<Trampboy931> scunizi, lol yeah
<bidossessi> fde, i mean, add repos from a gui (makes it safer for the new-user, less prone to go sudo vi /etc/fstab for instance)
<fde> bidossessi: yes, you can, and you pointed him at how... but apparently he's ignoring it
<svchost1> i got an error
<svchost1> something about no public key..
<fde> svchost1: just say yes, and/or ignore it
<Trampboy931> scunizi, so what do use to open the flash downloader with?
<hcq0411> hey
<bidossessi> svchost1, you can relatively safely ignore that error
<fde> Trampboy931: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<scunizi> Trampboy931, the little box on the left of the file name.. click that and choose install.. when done at the top of the box is "Apply"
<bidossessi> fde, tried that one today, and it didn't work. had to use the deb from  the adobe webpage
<svchost1> i still dont see the network card
<Trampboy931> scunizi, ack i dont c anything like that im confuzzled
<mamo[at]work> same here T.T
<bidossessi> don't you sometimes wish you had a plane handy? lol
<svchost1> do i need to reboot to see this stuff?
<Peter_G> Hello, everyone.  I need some help creating a "symbolic link," I was told.  I have a laptop running Ubuntu, no internal optical drive.  I have an external USB DVD reader.  When I try to watch a homemade disc in under Xine, it tells me it can't find any device.  I was told a symbolic link will fix this.  But when I look, the DVD reader is showing up under cdrom0.  Is this part of the problem, or can it be worked around?
<mamo[at]work> fde , bidossessi : i guess im back to my old 8.04
<Formode> Hi All, I have Ubuntu and Windows both installed on my hard drive on seperate partitions. I installed Linux then Windows, I am not getting GRUB come up. Do I need to reinstall it?
<coppro> Formode: yes
<svchost1> im gonna try rebooting i guess
<svchost1> see if anything happens
<coppro> windows will overwrite GRUB with its own bootloader
<Formode> coppro, Do you know how I would?
<bidossessi> mamo[at]work, it seems counter_intuitive. did your laptop connections use to work using hardy?
<scunizi> Trampboy931, did you do the install already?
<coppro> Formode: hmm... I believe you make a live CD, chroot into your Linux installation, and run grub-install
<Trampboy931> scunizi, no, i dont know what do to T.T
<Trampboy931> oops
<scunizi> Trampboy931, ok.. is Synaptic still open?
<Trampboy931> scunizi, yars
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: yes its wired works okay on 8.04, but not the wireless but its okay for me wireless ^^
<Formode> coppro, I have read that doing so would overwrite my Master Boot Record, which may bother windows, is that true?
<scunizi> Trampboy931, find sun-java-<number>.bin and to the left of the file name is a box.. put a check mark in it
<eseven73> !grub | Formode
<ubottu> Formode: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coppro> Formode: you may have to modify your boot configuration for GRUB, but other than that, you should be fine
<bidossessi> guess the update breaks your wired, then. you should report it to the bugs-muncher ubuntu uses
<Formode> eseven73, Thank you so much
<eseven73> np
<bidossessi> if it hasn't been done already
<fde> bidossessi: I'd be willing to bet she uses the intel card that is blacklisted due to causes physical damage to cards, but didn't read the release notes to know not to upgrade
<mamo[at]work> luckyly
<Trampboy931> scunizi,  i found sun-java6-bin
<Trampboy931> that wrok?
<scunizi> Trampboy931, that's it..
<Trampboy931> work*
<Trampboy931> \ok
<mamo[at]work> i have my 8.04 with me now
<mamo[at]work> hohoho
<bidossessi> i really need to sleep now, but this irc linuxing is bloody addictive!! lol
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi , fde : thx ya'll
<Trampboy931> scunizi,  im installing =D
<fde> Trampboy931: you probably want to just 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras' it has all this stuff, and codecs and stuff so you can play music
<tritium> bidossessi: there is no bleeding involved, typically
<bidossessi> just a short last question: anybody implementing an ubuntu-desktop infrastructure in an business environment ?
<nickrud> au contraire tritium you've done a bit of it yourself, metaphorically
<gbear14275> mneptok: hmm... ok I've gotten limited success... I managed to get the sounds to work... although I don't really know why or how my settings affect that... and skype can work with the left speaker only
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: i did
<fde> tritium: speak for yourself, I regularly have a bloody forehead from headbutting things... hah
<ball> bidossessi: I tried, but failed
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: my office using ubuntu 8.04
<gbear14275> mneptok: although if i set the ring out to one device and the sound out to another... the test sound will come out both speakers
<bidossessi> i'd love to compare notes (i have opensuse running successfully on a few desktops at work with ldap at the back.) maybe there's a blog out there
<bidossessi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mamo[at]work> bidossessi: i didnt make blog tho, we're using ubuntu cause the other "os" keep on calling me to buy their products
<bullgard4> Synaptic says that the program streamtuner is a 'stream directory browser'. What is meant by 'directory browser'?
<Aperculum> is there a way to set Terminal's encoding on the commandline so I don't have to set it manually everytime I want to connect to my server
<onefunk> hi all, can anyone tell me why i keep getting this error msg and what to do to fix that? thanks in advance. here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83844/
<Trampboy931> fde, ill try that after im done with scunizi, he helping me right now :/
<gnutron> bullgard4: you want it, dont worry
<Jack_Sparrow> onefunk Please post a description and not just a link
<Trampboy931> scunizi,  im on wireless, it says itll take 1/2 an hour
<bullgard4> gnutron: oO
<Severian> onefunk, it means your install did not complete because it needed a program it could not find.
<scunizi> Trampboy931, that's a slow connection or you have the wrong mirrors chosen to download from.. where are you located?
<onefunk> Jack_Sparrow, sorry newbie luck. i get this error specifically when trying to add programs through synaptic. http://paste.ubuntu.com/83844/
<DefunctProcess> how do i select which login manager i want to use kdm or gdm?
<gnutron> bullgard4: it allows you to browse available streams, a good thing.
<tritium> DefunctProcess: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> onefunk What changes have you made to your sources list
<gnutron> DefunctProcess: gdm
<DefunctProcess> tritium, theres no config file I can change?
<nbeebo> how do u log in here?
<tritium> DefunctProcess: run that command, and you'll be asked to select.
<DefunctProcess> gnutron, i have both KDE and Gnome I want to be able to choose which manager, right now its kdm but i want to change it
<vanberge> so - if i do "glxinfo | grep direct"  and that comes back yes... why wouldn't i be able to enable desktop effects??
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess at the login you can pick which you want to use
<gnutron> DefunctProcess: at the login screen in options choose what you want
<_svchost> well.. i screwed it up
<_svchost> i tried installing the nvidia drivers that it said to install on there.. and now the screens always black
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, thanks but thats not the question i asked, I know how to chose gnome or kde session im talking about the login daemon, tritium was correct
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<DefunctProcess> tritium, I got an error after choosing should i be worried? invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<_svchost> any recommendations?
<tritium> DefunctProcess: it was one of the choices, right?  So, it should be installed...
<_svchost> guess not, lol..
<DefunctProcess> tritium, yes i chose it gdm was there but after i chose i got that error
<onefunk> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, i did this in the terminal: sudo apt-get update
<onefunk>  and i get an error msg there too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83847/
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bjl-> wow - that's a lot of people
<tritium> DefunctProcess: try again: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<bjl-> alright, I am running Ubuntu Intrepid on an HP dv9700t (a laptop)
<nexus23> how do i see if a package is installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> onefunk Disable the cd in system//admin.software sources
<bjl-> Each time I attempt to use firefox3 for any site with substantial javascript it locks up my system to the point of being unresponsive
<scunizi> tritium, I haven't seen that command before.. is it the same as sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ??
<jrib> nexus23: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> !apt > nexus23
<ubottu> nexus23, please see my private message
<svchost1> hmm, damnit
<bjl-> however I do not have this problem (ff locking the computer) with ff2
<nexus23> how do i see if a package is installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > svchost1
<ubottu> svchost1, please see my private message
<jrib> nexus23: I just told you
<eseven73> bjl-: do you have JRE 6? and all that good stuff?
<tritium> scunizi: it's safer, as it respects any runlevel constraints or local policies you may have set
<svchost1> lol
<onetinsoldier> nexus23: sudo dpkg -l <package>
<svchost1> anyone know how i can get my monitor to show up? it stopped working after i installed these nvidia drivers..
<bjl-> eseven73: yes
<djuhl35> Does anyone log on using a smartcard?
<XLoneXWolfX> heh #ubunto has more users than #linux
<Severian> svchost1, wow, and it made your monitor invisible.
<XLoneXWolfX> ubunto*
<nexus23> thanks onetinsoldier
<XLoneXWolfX> ubuntu
<svchost1> ha, no.. it doesnt show up on the display. i dont know how to word it..
<onetinsoldier> nexus23: yw
<svchost1> you know what i mean
<jrib> onetinsoldier, nexus23: there's no need to sudo that command
<eseven73> bjl-: ok cause also there's a JRE 6 plugin too, and fonts, etc
<nexus23> i didnt
<svchost1> the screen is just black.. nothing on it.. thats the gist of this whole thing..
<onetinsoldier> nexus23: the 'man dpkg' command will tel you more
<cowbud> when I provide init=/bin/bash on my boot command line it doesn't drop me to a shell is there another option I need to add to that?
<bjl-> eseven73: unny thing is, it happens even if I /don't/ have the plugins installed
<nnull> anyone help me with my sound problem? using alsa its an old onboard soundcard, sound from flash movies in firefox works PERFECTLY! .. any other sounds including ubuntu startup sound ive found so far make terrible speaker damaging noises when trying to play set audio media, any help guys?
<Severian> svchost1, can you do a Ctrl-Alt-F2?  Do you know what that means?
<nexus23> does anyone know how to get flash working for opera 9.6
<onetinsoldier> jrib: oh, roger
<svchost1> what will that do severian?
<eseven73> bjl-: what i did was in synaptic, i just installed everything that said "JRE 6 blah blah" and it fixed it for me :)
<eseven73> have you tried using Opera to see if the java works on that bjl- ?
<Severian> svchost1, That will take you to a text login.  There, you can login and look at the log files.
<djuhl35> nexus23, I've never gotten flash to work with Opera... I use firefox
<nexus23> i cant take firefox anymore
 * _dUdU retornou -=- motivo: TO não - so mais tarde ;D
<bjl-> hrm, I'll try tha
<Severian> svchost1, That is called a virtual terminal.
<eseven73> me either nexus23 , Opera for me
<svchost1> blah.. forget it. linux isnt worth all this trouble..
<djuhl35> If I could get Opera to use flash I'd use Opera...
<nexus23> have you gotten flash working eseven73 ?
<tritium> svchost1: it certainly is
<eklypze> hey guys.. anyone using kubuntu 8.10 know how to set console default size upon open?
<Severian> svchost1, Linux is generally easier than BSD, but use what works
<eseven73> djuhl35: what version of opera did you try? the one in the repos does NOT work good (flash broke)
<nnull> eklypze¬ #kubuntu maybe of better help ;)
<svchost1> nah, windows is better anyways.. i was only going to use linux because its more secure. but if i have to spend 40 hours just to get it to work, its definately not worth it
<eklypze> oh, sorry xD
<eseven73> you want the Opera .deb file from opera's site, it has working flash
<djuhl35> It was a relatively recent one... 9.6 I think
<tritium> svchost1: since you mentioned nvidia, did you follow instructions on the wiki?
<scunizi> svchost, where did you get the nvidia drivers from .. nvidia's site?
<nnull> eklypze¬ ill forgive you this one time... but if it happens again... i want a kidney.
<svchost1> no, i went into the device drivers thingy
<nnull> :)
<nexus23> i did eseven73
<nexus23> still not working
<Severian> svchost1, windows is not better than anything I can think of.  But, good luck.
<nexus23> 10 apparently has alot of problems
<svchost1> there was an nvidia drivers thing.. i checked it.. and rebooted and now nothing
<svchost1> windows works, which is more than i can say for linux
<djuhl35> Now I am interested in smart cards... But have no clue where to get the cards or how to set anything up... Google has too many hits to find a starting point
<eseven73> Opera 9.62 is what you want djuhl35
<vanberge> would anyone help me with glx, etc.   base install...  glxinfo | grep direct = yes.  but can't enable desktop effexts
<onefunk> jack_Sparrow, thank you. i did that. now i'm not getting the error msg in the terminal.
<svchost1> you know how much trouble i had building my desktop with windows? 0...
<Meshezabeel> heya, my little switch user icon in the top right corner, used to be a circle, now it's always a red triangle, any ideas why?
<djuhl35> eseven73, and flash 10 will work?
<eseven73> yep
<tritium> svchost1: do yo have a support question?  Otherwise, you're offtopic.
<Severian> svchost1, Actually Linux works much better than Windows.  You may have a problem, but it sounds like it is the hardware you have.
<jrib> svchost1: if you want support, ask a support question.  If you want to complain, please take it elsewhere.  Yes, not everything works.  That's why channels like this exist.  And that's why the bug tracker exists
<svchost1> blame my hardware..
<onefunk> Jack_Sparrow, i still get this msg when installing progs in synaptic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83848/ any advices?
<scunizi> svchost1, that's because most drivers are built for windows.. manufacturers are just now opening things up to make it easier on other systems..
<djuhl35> eseven73, I'll give it another try
<bazhang> svchost1, windows discussion in ##windows
<nnull> svchost1¬ linux works for free :P
 * vanberge wants support... :-(
<Aperculum> so you say that encryption can make use of 64-bits better, but has linux's built in encryption algorithms been optimized for 64-bit systems?
<TritePseudonym> cheer up vanberge!
<vanberge> TritePseudonym, i would like to but i am 3 hours down to this!
<svchost1> you know what i do to install a driver in windows? i click on an executable file and follow a simple and painless gui, then it works.. linux drivers are all kinds of command line bs, editing stuff with admin priveleges thru the terminal and all kinds of other bs. they ought to wrap all that stuff up in gui's and make it painfully easy to do
<icehawk78> Hi, I'm trying to convert to Ubuntu from Vista on a laptop and can't seem to figure out how to connect to my home network/
<friendofyhwh> Hello everyone....I'm having trouble understanding enough about samba to get my Windows XP Pro machines talking to my Ubuntu 8.10 machine
<|{urse> svchost1 perhaps you should go back to windows since its so idiot proof
<tritium> svchost1: there is no cli for installing drivers.  You click on the restricted drivers gui, and you're done.
<nnull> svchost1¬ im running ubuntu on pc's ranging from p1 166's to 3gig quad cores.. so its doable im sure whatever it is your tryin to do
<nexus23> eseven73, can you make a bookmark title bar in opera like in firefox, its kind of irritating to have to open several new windows everytime
<djuhl35> eseven73, my internet really sucks it will take 6 mins to download 8M
<eseven73> painless easy GUI is BORING...zzzzzzzzz
<Meshezabeel> does anyone else have a triangle instead of a circle :(
<jrib> Meshezabeel: eh?
<abchirk> svchost it isn't true anymore... most drivers are menu supported under ubuntu... and most are working out of the box ;). Bu thats a support channel, complain elsewhere
<svchost1> so how about this
<Severian> friendofyhwh, tell me more.  Which machine is the server?
<svchost1> ill let somebody remote connect to me via linux
<scunizi> nnull, he's just got a black x screen after installing the nvidia drivers provided.
<eseven73> nexus23: that i dont know sorry
<svchost1> and you can set the whole tihng up for me
<svchost1> deal?
<Meshezabeel> jrib: in the top right corner of 8.10 I have a triangle, it used to always be a circle
<djuhl35> apt-get keeps on complaining about missing keys...   How do I know what keys to get and how do I install them?
<jrib> svchost1: no.  ask a support question or move the discussion elsewhere
<|{urse> how about you learn how to do it yourself and argue with yourself about it later?
<nexus23> how do i get flash eseven73 ?
<nnull> svchost1¬ can i come around your house and do the dishes for you too? :)
<nexus23> i installed 9.6 from the deb
<abchirk> Meshezabeel for what is the symbol?
<bazhang> !offtopic
<friendofyhwh> the Ubuntu machine, of course...mind u the XP machines are all "non servers"
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|{urse> u can do mine yo
<|{urse> ;p;
<svchost1> yes nnull, you can
<jrib> Meshezabeel: ah.  Don't know about that.  Maybe a screenshot might make it easier for others to help you
<nnull> svchost1¬ lol..
<bazhang> please take chat elsewhere
<Anacranom> svchost1, then stay with your M$ and let it tell you how you can use your box, let M$ tell you you are secure while you pay someone else to protect you, and they cant, so listen to jrib  and leave or get help to make this work
<Meshezabeel> abchirk, jrib, it is the "Switch users or shut down" symbol
 * |{urse looks @ the flamebait and urges everyone to ignore it
<vanberge> is it normal for my xorg.conf to not show a 'driver' line under my video device ?
<Trampboy_931> scunizi,  im back, but idk, it has an error x-X
<eseven73> nexus23: you go to like youtube.com it will complain you dont have the required plugins yada yada , it will take you to the flash site and download a Flash .deb file
<svchost1> windows really isnt that unsecure though.. noscrpit on firefox is pretty much all you need to be safe
<Severian> friendofyhwh, can you post your smb.conf to a pastebin, so I can look at it?  comment out any passwords you might have put there.  There probably are no passwords, but that is to be safe.
<Meshezabeel> jrib: , abchirk oh, I think I figured it out :)
<nexus23> it doesnt eseven73
<nexus23> im at youtube
<|{urse> lol svchost1 thats funny
<nnull> |{urse¬ your falling for it :P
<scunizi> Trampboy_931, don't know what that is.. it's got me stumped.. maybe someone else knows.
<abchirk> Meshezabeel how?
<|{urse> i know
<|{urse> ;p;
 * vanberge shakes head.  
<nnull> :)
<icehawk78> I've added the wireless network's info, but I can't see to connect or figure out how to have it tell me if I've connected or not
<burlitsa> hi
<abchirk> hi+
<Trampboy_931> |{urse, do tell
<vanberge> icehawk78,  type ifconfig in terminal....  look for wlan0
<|{urse> tell what?
<nnull> anyone help me with my sound problem? using alsa its an old onboard soundcard, sound from flash movies in firefox works PERFECTLY! .. any other sounds including ubuntu startup sound ive found so far make terrible speaker damaging noises when trying to play set audio media, any help guys?
<burlitsa> i need some help with ubuntu
<Meshezabeel> jrib: , abchirk it is pidgin adding itself to the "Switch users or shut down" menu, instead of a red power symbol, pidgin takes over this symbol.
<Trampboy_931> |{urse,  didn't you say you knew?
<|{urse> to what are you referring?
<Trampboy_931> |{urse,  aww nv, :/
<abchirk> hm well, pidgin-
<|{urse> oh no trampboy i was talking to nnull
<nexus23> /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so eseven73
<vanberge> nnull, why alsa specifically vs just auto ?
<nexus23> but theres nothing there
<Trampboy_931> |{urse,  oh ok :)
<Anacranom> !ask | burlitsa
<ubottu> burlitsa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gbear14275> anyone else get screen artifacts when navigating launchpad?
<nnull> |{urse¬ all divx/mp3/even ubuntu startup theme makes bad noises through the speakers, like sounds like it could blow the speakers
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, how can one play a sound when '/var/log/auth.log' changes ???
<djuhl35> I just usually ask the questions nobody is interested in lol
<|{urse> nnull try sudo killall esd and play something, tell me if that helps
<Meshezabeel> abchirk: still, it's weird that pidgin is taking over a standard ubuntu/gnome? symbol ;)
<friendofyhwh> Severian...I'm very new to IRC...just barely figured out how to get on this channel...spent about 7 minutes on IRC so far...how to do that?  Well anyway...haven't played much with this issue at home yet...at my workplace I've spent more time modifying things..
<nnull> |{urse¬ to my amazement i by chance found that the sound is perfectly fine on flash movies
<eseven73> nexus23: did you install any other flash before this? and you are using Opera 9.62?
<abchirk> Meshezabeel yes
<nexus23> after i restarted flash eseven73 now opera:plugins shows /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<Severian> friendofyhwh, do you understand what I asked?
<kurrata> hi, anyone knows how to import .dev projects to codeblock it gives error all the time?
<|{urse> nnull try sudo killall esd and play something, tell me if that helps <-- posted above
<industrialbs> FLUFFY FUCKING BUNNIES
<nexus23> yes eseven73 its 9.62
<burlitsa> i add to Settings->Repositories a url and now can not open synaptic... E:_cache->open()failed,please report.
<industrialbs> errr
<industrialbs> wrong channel
<jrib> industrialbs: yeah...
<industrialbs> sorry
<burlitsa> where can i ask for?
<nnull> |{urse¬ ok, sorry to start support already actually watching a live broadcast on this tv that i need to finish, will try this command as soon as its finished! again sorry! :x
<vanberge> ok... ubuntu gurus of sheer rendering direct.  is it 'normal' for me to not have a driver line in my xorg for the display hardware
<|{urse> lmao np
<eseven73> nexus23: hmmm ok you might have to uninstall firefox, and opera, reinstall opera, go and get the flash from flash's website
<_loverboy_> why man pages are called online???
<Anacranom> burlitsa, just ask
<friendofyhwh> Severian  I'm also using the PidGin program...
<_loverboy_> online man pages???
<scunizi> vanberge, yep
<Meshezabeel> abchirk: pidgin adds four settings at the top of the shutdown menu, just above the Lock Screen setting it adds: "Online, Away, Busy, Offline"
<nnull> |{urse¬ the pc with the soundproblem is broadcasting, not that im glued to the tv hehe :)
<nnull> but yea bbs!
<scunizi> vanberge, setup is handled by xrandr now
<jrib> _loverboy_: manpages.ubuntu.com ?
<|{urse> ah ^^ i was wondering
<|{urse> lol
<Severian> friendofyhwh, OK, although I don't understand the relevance.
<quentusrex> Can someone help. I can't seem to get munin mysql plugin working on hardy with the default package install.
<abchirk> thats strane Meshezabeel I use kopete ;)
<vanberge> scunizi, so what would cause me not to be able to handle enablin desktop effects ?
<friendofyhwh> how to paste into a pastebox?
<tritium> industrialbs: careful
<scunizi> vanberge, which effects are you looking for?
<danhm> does anyone know how the hard drives on a dell laptop are partitioned?
<burlitsa> can smn pm me for help?
<eseven73> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<eseven73> fail
<icehawk78> How do you connect to a wireless network? I've tried adding the network information to the Network Connections, but when I click on the network icon, only eth0 shows up. Same if I run ifconfig.
<vanberge> scunizi, just simply right click desktop; click effects tab; and enable desktop effects.
<jrib> !pm | burlitsa
<ubottu> burlitsa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<vanberge> scunizi, if i do glxinfo | grep direct  it shows yes
<Anacranom> burlitsa, just ask your questions, explain your issue...
<industrialbs> tritium: Why ?
<industrialbs> It *was* an accident
<scunizi> vanberge, have you looked under system>preferences>appearance and tried there.. also you might need to install ccsm
<nexus23> ok eseven73 i got it working. i just copied ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflash.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<nexus23> thanks
<Formode> Hello, how would I go about finding the (HDx,x) address for my windows partition to apply to GRUBs menu?
<Severian> friendofyhwh, There are several pastebins available.  Pick one and go to their main page.  Put your text in the big box and send it.  It will give you a URL you can put here.  That is the way you show big blocks of text to people in this channel.
<scunizi> !ccsm | vanberge
<ubottu> vanberge: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<almark> Hello what do all the extra files in Ubuntu 8.10 within /boot do like "abi-2.6.27.7-generic ?
<vanberge> scunizi, k... t hx
<eseven73> nexus23: ok whatever works :)   glad ya got it working at least.
<scunizi> vanberge, if you're looking for the rotating cube effect ccsm is where you configure it.
<Severian> friendofyhwh, If you don't know a pastebin, just go to http://pastebin.com/
<nexus23> it works for youtube eseven73 but not the daily show
<nexus23> do you have daily show working?
<eseven73> i have flash 10 im hoping it would?
<Severian> friendofyhwh, I want to see the contents of you /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<burlitsa> i add to Settings->Repositories a url and now can not open synaptic... E:_cache->open()failed,please report.
<nexus23> can you check eseven73
<_loverboy_> jrib : thanx man....:)
<friendofyhwh> Severian...I don't know what a "pastebin" is or how to find one...that's why I mentioned that I'm using pidgin...
<nexus23> also mine disappears after the video plays
<Severian> burlitsa, Then, I would take it out.
<nexus23> so i cant hit replay
<zer0> do linux need anti virus??
<eseven73> nexus23: sure hang on
<eseven73> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<almark> Hello what do all the extra files in Ubuntu 8.10 within /boot do like "abi-2.6.27.7-generic ? what are they for besides the kernel
<Formode> Hello, how would I go about finding the (HDx,x) address for my windows partition to apply to GRUBs menu?
<tritium> almark: please don't repeat
<cQ> do linux need anti virus??
<eseven73> nexus23: yep dailyshow works
<Severian> friendofyhwh, That is why I explained where to find one and what to do with it.  If you still don't understand, can you be more specific.
<almark> ok :)
<eseven73> cQ: no not really
<nexus23> how do i see what version im using eseven73 ?
<tritium> cQ: no, it _does_ (not do) not
<cQ> linux no need AV?
<Severian> cQ, Linux does not need AV.  Some users might.
<Anacranom> burlitsa, make sure the check mark is off on the "cd..." part,
<jNoxx> cQ, OMFG
<eseven73> nexus23: go to Tools>Preferences>content>Advanced tab, click on "Plug in options" button
<cQ> y??
<cQ> jnoxx::y?
<jNoxx> What does it mean?
<eseven73> cQ: Asked and answered 3 times, what dont you understand?
<Formode> cq, You don't need Antivirus. Sorry.
<tritium> cQ: please stop
<nnull> |{urse¬ isn't esd the default sound driver in ubuntu? ifso what driver is the card going to use once it's killed?
<jNoxx> <cQ> do linux need anti virus??
<Severian> nnull, alsa is the default normally.
<Trampboy_931> scunizi, the error says W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-jre_6-10-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Trampboy_931>   Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71). - connect (113 No route to host)
<nnull> ahh kk
<jNoxx> I had some problems with alsa and wow
<cQ> i read article that linux have virus also.n some of windows virus can affected linux too
<almark> How does one use the extra files within /boot I don't know what they do but I know abi is a pdf program please help.
<gbear14275> what is the difference between azureus and azureus-gcj
<tritium> !virus | cQ
<ubottu> cQ: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<friendofyhwh> Severian: put it into a pastebin on the link you gave me...posted for one month under my handle...
<icehawk78> If a wireless connection is displaying as DISABLED but you've already checked the hardware switch, is there something else that could be the issue?
<gbear14275> or rather... what is gcj?
<coppro> gnu compiler for java
<Severian> almark, When you boot the system, you use them.  If you don't know what they are, please don't disturb them.  You will make your system unbootable.
<nexus23> daily show isnt working for me for some reason eseven73
<systm> how do i figure out what driver my external usb drive is using?
<jNoxx> Dut now i have alsa-oss, and all work fine
<jNoxx> Use JDK
<jNoxx> Jdk free
<eseven73> even if linux did have virus', protect your files and have good firewall/router and what not, no worries
<jNoxx> And good=)
<friendofyhwh> Severian...it's the standard "default one"
<gbear14275> anyone here use azureus?
<onefunk> hi all, i'm getting this response to <sudo apt-get upgrade>: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83852/ any advice?
<scunizi> Trampboy_931, open a terminal Applications>accessories>terminal and type or cut and paste the following... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ... and see if it pulls in a bunch of updates..
<eseven73> nexus23: i think you're gonna have to do as i suggested earlier
<icehawk78> If a wireless connection is displaying as DISABLED but you've already checked the hardware switch, is there something else that could be the issue?
<danhm> onefunk: is synaptic or something like that open?
<nexus23> uninstall firefox etc?
<mark92691> GeForce 6200 doesn't render window title bars correctly in 8.10.  Sometimes a mouse over will fix the rendering, sometimes not.  Bad rendering is a white-out of background (of title bar) which should be dark red.
<almark> :Severian Well I have installed the UbuntuStudio update tonight, but do I need to use its kernel, that rt kernel is not activated in my menu.lst should I use the kernel?
<mattgyver> need to be root
<onefunk> used to
<Severian> friendofyhwh, you don't have any shares defined in the file.  I'll modify it to show you an example.  Give me a moment.
<Formode> Hello, I have Ubuntu and Windows dual booting here, and I just installed grub, however when I added the line for windows into GRUB, and rebooted, it would not launch into Windows, anyone know why?
<friendofyhwh> ok
<almark> :Severian Will the kernel use the files Ubuntustudio created?
<riz0n> Hi, I am trying to SSH into a server, and once I enter my password, I get an error: type 2 (protocol error): "Only shell request is supported" What am I doing wrong, and what can I change to make a successful connection to this server?
<onefunk> danhm, right i'll close that and re-try. thank you
<eseven73> and opera nexus23 , then reintstall opera (leave firefox alone for now) then go flash and get that .deb
<Racoon1> Can SOmebody help me
<Racoon1> I have no Sound through my headset
<Trampboy_931> lol james
<cQ> "check" it
<almark> :Severian Could I just copy all of them say to my /boot/ubuntu/studio folder just like /boot/ubuntu ?
<danhm> you can only have one package manager running at a time, just so you know onefunk
<Formode> racoon1, try pluging it directly into your soundcard, not into a front port.
<Racoon1> What do you mean/
<Racoon1> its a USB Headset
<chuby> #SEMARANG
<Racoon1> hold on
<nexus23> nope that didnt work eseven73
<gbear14275> whats the easiest way to change a mount point?  I keep getting a partition as unmountable because of bad characters
<onefunk> danhm, thank you. i'm learning more and more each ubuntu-studio day that passes. cheers.
<scunizi> Racoon1, if you have it plugged into a usb hub .. plug it directly into the computer
<Severian> friendofyhwh, Go, look at the update at http://pastebin.com/m2f3303db
<jrib> gbear14275: give more details
<Racoon1> ?
<Racoon1> Is anybody going to help
<Racoon1> Yay
<Racoon1> it worked
<Racoon1> THANKS
<cQ> how can i set keyboard shortcut to open terminal??
<FloodBot3> Racoon1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> Racoon1, what worked.. which solution
<jrib> cQ: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Severian> friendofyhwh, You need to change the /public to whatever directory you want to share.  Change the [public] to reflect the name you want for the share.
<Racoon1> PLugging it into the back
<Racoon1> directly to the card
<nnull> |{urse¬ i tried to kill esd, says no process killed :s
<icehawk78> If a driver needs to restart the system to active, and you're booting from a LiveCD, will restarting work?
<Tetracomm> My messengers do not disconnect as soon as the network connection goes down, they stay online for a while and then eventually realize and reconnect, why?
<nnull> anyone help me with my sound problem? using alsa its an old onboard soundcard, sound from flash movies in firefox works PERFECTLY! .. any other sounds including ubuntu startup sound ive found so far make terrible speaker damaging noises when trying to play divx mp3 ogg etc audio media, any help guys?
<scunizi> icehawk78, what driver?
<Racoon1> Now I have a new problem
<Racoon1> I only hear from One end of my headset
<tritium> !enter | Racoon1
<ubottu> Racoon1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Severian> almark, sorry, I am helping someone else too.  Tell me more about the system.  Are you intending to dual boot between Ubuntu and UbuntuStudio?
<ianm_> do I really need to reboot to get a wacom intuos2 to work?
<icehawk78> scunizi: Broadcom wireless drivers
<almark> :Severian no I"m using both
<gbear14275> jrib: In my places menu option I keep getting a "Cannot mount volume." error due to "mount point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)
<scunizi> icehawk78, you don't need to reboot.. there is another way to do it but I can't remember what it is.. someone here will know though..
<cQ> how can i add in keyboard shortcut??it just can edit
<onefunk> danhm, hey there. i did this again <sudo apt-get upgrade> and this time i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/83854/
<gbear14275> I can force mount the volume in terminal.... but would prefer to fix the error
<Severian> almark, you cannot boot both at once.  What are you trying to do?
<vanberge> ok... if i install xserver-xorg-fglrx  will that do everything automaticall that i need it to?
<Racoon1> I can only hear sound from one end of my headset
<almark> :Severian atm I'm using Ubuntu Studio desktop, all I did was upgrade I also have Gentoo and Xp duel boot, all work fine
<systm> anyone know how to get  the driver for your USB hdd ?
<tritium> almark: it's "dual", not "duel" (there is no fighting involved)
<jrib> gbear14275: external I assume?
<Racoon1> I can only hear sound from one end of my headset
<scunizi> Can someone help icehawk78 activate the broadcom drivers he just installed in the live cd?  without rebooting?
<jrib> !label | gbear14275
<gbear14275> no internal partition
<ubottu> gbear14275: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Severian> So, your intention was to upgrade the Ubuntu to Ubuntustudio.  Is that right?
<danhm> sorry onefunk, that's more than i know :(
<jrib> gbear14275: does the label contain a '/'?
<almark> :Severian I'm using the exising kernel to use Ubuntu studio desktop, I want to use the Ubuntu studio kernel to work with it
<almark> oh :P
<almark> dual ok
<Racoon1> I cant hear anything ON YOutube
<Racoon1> is anybody gonna help
<Severian> scubacuda, he probably needs to modprobe the driver module.
<almark> "thinks ppl on here have a bit of a sense of humor.
<onefunk> danhm, hmmm. well thanks anyway.
<Racoon1> ANYBODY
<scunizi> !patience | Racoon1
<ubottu> Racoon1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Racoon1> CRAP!
<gbear14275> the label under gparted just shows up as blank... whats the best way to read the partition label?
<nexus23> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akpkO22O4V8&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div
<nexus23> whoops wrong window
<Formode1> Hello, anyone good with Grub? I'm trying to dual boot, and when I select windows partition I get "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<Racoon1> Im having too many damn issues
<gbear14275> using e2label
<gbear14275> ?
<Racoon1> Ubuntu must really suck
<tritium> Racoon1: you need to be patient, watch the language, and stop hitting enter in place of pucntuation
<scunizi> Formode1, do you have more than one drive installed in your machine?
<almark> :Severian I am going to use a different booting sequence with Ubuntu Studio kernel actually
<gbear14275> lol, racoon, sounds like a user error
<drksplash> Racoon1 are you useing vmware for you client?
<Racoon1> no
<Racoon1> I installed it inside windows
<Racoon1> I ca hear sound on skype
<Racoon1> but not on the internet
<Racoon1> and my microphone into my headset wont work either
<tritium> Racoon1: STOP!
<scunizi> Racoon1, skype hogs the audio.. close it.
<Formode1> scunizi, No, just one 500gb one, split into 3, Linux Swap, Ubuntu, and Windows.
<tritium> !enter | Racoon1 (AGAIN)
<bazhang> Racoon1, wubi?
<ubottu> Racoon1 (AGAIN): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vanberge> i think the problem with my desktop effects is that my dang card got blacklisted.
<vanberge> :-(
<onefunk> hey everyone, is there anyone who can tell me why when i do this <sudo apt-get upgrade> i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83854/ btw i use ubuntu-studio 8.10
<Severian> almark, I have no idea what you are trying to do.  I understand the boot process fairly well, and setting up dual boot and such.  What you describe does not make sense.  I am not saying you are ignorant.  I am saying there is a communications problem with getting your goals defined to me.
<scunizi> Formode1, you might need to reinstall grub.. have you tried that already?
<bazhang> Racoon1, are you using wubi
<Racoon1> wubi?
<Racoon1> whats that
<bazhang> !wubi | Racoon1
<ubottu> Racoon1: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<almark> :Severian sometimes I just can't explain it .
<bazhang> Racoon1, you install ubuntu from inside windows = wubi
<Racoon1> Yes
<Racoon1> I am
<bazhang> Racoon1, get the live cd
<vanberge> does anyone know how to bypass blacklisted cards for desktop effects / compiz ?
<Racoon1> LOok
<Formode1> scunizi, I just did, actually, following the help documentation. I then rebooted and did not find a windows option, so I made one as per the documentation
<tritium> !enter | Racoon1 (Please pay attention to this for once)
<ubottu> Racoon1 (Please pay attention to this for once): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> Racoon1, dont type one word and hit enter. you will be removed if you continue.
<Racoon1> If you guys are gonna tell me to get a live cd, and not help me solve this one problem then....
<nexus23> eseven73, do you know how to get password completion in opera?
<almark> :Severian A spinning gear only concentrates on itself while its spinning.
<scunizi> Formode1, was windows the first system installed before ubuntu?
<nexus23> and import passwords from firefox?
<Racoon1> My webcam works better on ubuntu but I want my sound to be fixed
<bazhang> Racoon1, we are troubleshooting the issue.
<Formode1> scunizi, Ubuntu was on there first, I just installed windows this morning, Ubuntu's been around for about 2 months.
<Racoon1> C-Media USB Headphone set
<eseven73> nexus23: no sorry, any luck on that flash ?
<bazhang> Racoon1, by accessing the live cd we can pinpoint the trouble spot
<nexus23> yea eseven73 i got youtube working
<gbear14275> Racoon1: is there a reason you do not want to use a live cd?
<scunizi> Formode1, typically windows likes to be first but there might be hope.. the tutorial you used, was it from the bot in this channel?
<nexus23> no dice on daily show though
<Severian> almark, That seems true.  I don't know if you are trying to reformulate your question or not.  I can't help you with what you have said up until now.
<Racoon1> I dont have one?
<bazhang> Racoon1, wubi is not a long term usage solution, more like a demo.
<friendofyhwh> Severian...I copied the last few lines into my current smb.conf, but XP still can't see anything...did you change something else near the top?
<nnull> anyone help me with my sound problem? using alsa its an old onboard soundcard, sound from flash movies in firefox works PERFECTLY! .. any other sounds including ubuntu startup sound ive found so far make terrible speaker damaging noises when trying to play divx mp3 ogg etc audio media, any help guys?
<Pici> 30
<almark> :Severian sorry for the confusion lol
<gbear14275> Racoon1: you ever used bittorrent? you can get one especially fast using that, OR... just download and burn one
<Racoon1> My Webcam functions better under ubuntu and I dont want to get rid of my WIndows XP which is why I installed "Wubi"
<Formode1> I installed both OS's just through my own workings, I did the grub restart as per the ubottu's instructions. scunizi.
<Severian> friendofyhwh, I only added at the bottom.  There may be more needed, though.  What workgroup are you using on your XP machine?
<gbear14275> Racoon1: or if you order one they can ship you one for free
<almark> tries to answer his own questions lol
<scunizi> Formode1, can you pastbin what's in /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<bazhang> Racoon1, you can easily dual boot, that is a different topic however
<Formode1> scunizi, Yes. :)
<friendofyhwh> Severian...JCARTES...ah...have not fixed that as yet...
<gbear14275> Racoon1: I dualboot both XP and Ubuntu as I did not want to get rid of XP either at first
<gbear14275> Racoon1: its very easy to install a dual boot
<Severian> friendofyhwh, So, you see where near the top of smb.conf you need to change that.  After tose changes, you need to restart the samba service.
<Formode1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6a7cde7 scunizi
<gbear14275> jrib: you still around?
<Severian> friendofyhwh, tose -> those
<Racoon1> Im wasting my time using Ubuntu for crying aloud
<almark> :Severian I should have made myself clearer, what I have done is when i installed Ubuntu I didn't want it to install its own grub, I have Gentoo I wanted Gentoo's grub to remain on my MBR I'll type more after a few ppl talk so I don't hog everything.
<Severian> Racoon1, Ubuntu is not good for crying aloud.  I suggest Windows for that.
<corey> how do u like gentoo?
<coppro> Severian: trying to configure a mac works too
<Racoon1> My webcam is way faster on Ubuntu
<bazhang> !offtopic | corey
<ubottu> corey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<friendofyhwh> Severian...how to restart samba service?
<Racoon1> And I wanted a specific software for my webcam which runs under only linux
<almark> I like it, but.... you know if you use it. Its a real pain to get things working even in 3 days it takes some real understanding to find out how to make certain things compile the way you want them to.
<friendofyhwh> easily...
<Severian> friendofyhwh, rebooting the system would work.  There is a command line way, but if you don't do it often, just reboot.
<Racoon1> Alright well I guess ill come back tomorrow
<Racoon1> to try and get this resolved
<tritium> friendofyhwh: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<bazhang> please take gentoo chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Racoon1> Ill try Kubuntu as well
<Racoon1> Bye
<FloodBot3> Racoon1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> Formode1, ok.. I think I see the problem.. the "root" line in the menu.lst shows windows as (hd0,0).. if it was the second OS installed and the partition used was more toward the end of the drive then the 0,0 reference is incorrect.
<ix8100> ii
<Severian> tritium, that will work for friendofyhwh   I just was not sure if he wanted that method.
<nnull> anyone help me with my sound problem? using alsa its an old onboard soundcard, sound from flash movies in firefox works PERFECTLY! .. any other sounds including ubuntu startup sound ive found so far make terrible speaker damaging noises when trying to play divx mp3 ogg etc audio media, any help guys?
<Formode1> scunizi, Oh. Ok. how would I find out which is correct?
<tritium> Severian: ok
<gbear14275> lol, we should have pointed racoon1 to the debian people... they usually are MUCH more tolerant of his type ;)
<almark> :Severian So because Gentoo's grub is installed in my MBR Ubuntu didn't get the chance to use its own, all Ubuntu did was copy the files for kernel and others to my /boot folder, I then well thats not important. So I had to manually insert the Ubuntu kernel name in the menu.lst in my boot folder. And that is why I'm confused about the files within boot that were installed by Ubuntu. more later
<gbear14275> jrib: if you are still about, that helped give my drive a label... but didn't help with the mount point
<scunizi> Formode1, as you count the partitions, the first is Ubuntu (maybe), then /swap, then windows.. so the correct reference might be (hd0,2) ... that references the 3rd partition
<friendofyhwh> Severian...tried that in my terminal window but it says unknown initscript
<scunizi> Formode1, 0=1st partition
<jrib> gbear14275: the mount point is chosen using the label, unmount and remount
<Severian> almark, So, are the Ubuntu and Gentoo in different partitions?  I assume so.
<almark> :Severian Yes they are
<Formode1> scunizi, Hm. Ok. I think it would be 0,1, then.
<Severian> friendofyhwh, Maybe you don't have samba installed.  Check in Synaptic and see if samba is installed.
<almark> :Severian I had alot to say and more I have to tell you soon
<friendofyhwh> ok
<scunizi> Formode1, 0,1 would be the first drive second partition
<Formode1> scunizi, Thank you, I will try that now
<scunizi> Formode1, why did you install on a seperate partition?  for gaming? if not for gaming vbox might be a solution
<gbear14275> jrib: was never mounted when i set the label but its still giving me the same error
<almark> :Severian due this me having to type the Ubuntu kernel in my Gentoo grub menu.lst All i did was append the names as usual so when I boot up my computer I see Gentoo and others Gentoo kernels in the grub list and ubuntu and xp. More soon
<Formode1> scunizi, I installed it for UT3 and Photoshop/Lightroom/Illustrator
<jrib> gbear14275: what label did you set?
<Severian> almark, What I usually recomment is called chain loading.  You setup each bootable partition with its own grub.  The MBR has options for each OS you want to boot  It is called chain loading because you will be going from the MBR grub to the partition's grub.
<nexus23> eseven73, do things load really slow in opera for you?
<scunizi> Formode1, ah.. oh.. usually ut has a native installer for linux..
<gbear14275> /media/disk-3
<Formode1> scunizi UT3 has not got one yet and I've had the box over a year, so I gave up on waiting
<Formode1> scunizi, Thank you for your help. :) If I do not return it worked! :D
<jrib> gbear14275: huh?  no, choose a name for it like "gbears_usb" or something
<almark> :Severian I assumed sorry for taking your word but. I didn't know you could chainload other os's besides windows how would I go about doing that?
<scunizi> Formode1, no problem.. if it doesn't work play with the second number
<kaiser10123> im using 1280x768 whats next display up i have 15" laptop
<gbear14275> jrib: its not a usb drive, its an internal partition and mostly for now was just trying to get it to work right ;)  I'll worry about a better name after it works ;)
<Severian> almark, look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/chainloading-other-linux-399108/?s=385782c86c89b5fd94df0191ad6e789d
<kaiser10123> i have 256mb nvidia video card
<gbear14275> jrib: I think editing my fstab is going to be the only way but am not too keen on doing that
<eseven73> nexus23: some sites can be a bit slow, but mostly opera is very fast compared to firefox
<jrib> gbear14275: whatever, the point is your label should not have a '/' in it
<scunizi> kaiser10123, that might be close to the native resolution of your monitor.
<nexus23> i need to import my firefox passwords to opera
<nexus23> is there a way?
<simon_> hello
<Severian> almark, I'll see if I can find you a pointer that is clearer.  My system that chainloads Ubuntu from Fedora 10 is down at the moent.
<Omar871> How do I install the cube atlantis plug-in?
<kaiser10123> scunizi: i cant force better i want more space on desktop
<simon_> is anyone know about lynx on solaris
<gbear14275> jrib: OH!... ok i'll try that then...
<jrib> simon_: you're in #ubuntu
<almark> :Severian thanks. But I do have another question about Ubuntu Studio when it installed to my /boot all the files that was cp to it, If I had the chain loading setup on each grub dir in different partitions would It automatically setup my menu.lst in Ubuntu like it should?
<almark> ok
<friendofyhwh> Severian...you were right...installed and the initscript is now working...will test some more...hang on...
<nnull> anyone help me with my sound problem? using alsa its an old onboard soundcard, sound from flash movies in firefox works PERFECTLY! .. any other sounds including ubuntu startup sound ive found so far make terrible speaker damaging noises when trying to play divx mp3 ogg etc audio media, any idea's guys?
<scunizi> kaiser10123, you can try.. System>Preferences>resolution and see what the options are that are available.
<kaiser10123> scunizi: options not there?
<gbear14275> jrib: still no luck with the name containing no /'s
<scunizi> kaiser10123, then until you can populate that list.. you're stuck.. check docs or google for xrandr for adjustment
<danielbw> i am trying to setup one big desktop across four monitors using two FireGL V3600 video cards.  If anyone has any experience with this, please shoot me a msg
<aeolien> My applications menu doesn't open when clicked on. Places and System work just fine. Any ideas?
<almark> :Severian And I hope I made myself clearer for all
<jrib> gbear14275: provide details
<almark> :Severian Just had to explain all of it.
 * danielbw is desparate
<aeolien> I had a message saying there was something wrong with my profile and I couldn't log on, but that disappeared after a reboot.
<Severian> almark, The menu.lst on the grub that is pointed to from the MBR would run first.  So, in your case that points to Gentoo.  You'll have an option there to run Ubuntu.  When you choose it, you get taken to the menu.lst of the ubuntu system.
<aeolien> Can anyone help me?
<almark> :Severian would you like to see mine?
<gbear14275> jrib: I named the device "storage" using e2label and still produced the same cannot mount volume error
<gbear14275> its an ext3 partition i use to hold extra files
<almark> :Severian Lol that really would be easier huh
<Severian> almark, your menu.lst, I assume.
<almark> :Severian yes just a sec
<gbear14275> it was previously working but somewhere along the line of my update to 8.10 broke
<scunizi> daniel-w, http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Severian> almark, sure put it in a pastebin.
<jrib> gbear14275: how are you attempting to mount it?
<almark> will do
<kr00l> can someone help me get ventrilo installed? I know TS is linux friendly but it's just not an option with my windows friends
<tsrk> is there a way to log all the commands a user executes?
<gbear14275> jrib: being able to select it from the places menu is what I am hoping to get working
<scunizi> !keylogger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keylogger
<gbear14275> jrib: I can mount it using terminal but would prefer not to have to do that
<gbear14275> it is my 8th partition though
<jrib> gbear14275: see if it persists after a reboot (I don't know exactly what services you need to restart)
<gbear14275> jrib: it does
<aves> I'm trying to install drivers for my DCP-7030 (printer), but there are no default drivers available for it. The ones on Brother's website are for i386, while i'm running x86_64. Can someone tell me how to install it from .rpm?
<almark> :Severian I used wgetpaste in Gentoo what is the program to use in Ubuntu at this time?
<jeki> dff
<jrib> gbear14275: not since you changed label...
<jeki> hy
<gbear14275> jrib: true... I'll be back shortly then
<ansichart> How do I get a graphical sudo password prompt?
<friendofyhwh> Severian....thanks very much!  I can now see the share on my XP box....but still can't see anything when I use this machine by going to the "Places" menu and selecting Network...then Windows Network, then JCARTES....I'm sure you have more suggestions...
<almark> :Severian I can understand why you guys don't like ppl to beat around the bush, thats got to annoying sorry for that.
<aves> ansichart: gksudo?
<Severian> almark, I have never used a program to pastebin text.  I just go to the main page of the pastebin with a web browser.
<almark> :Severian could I have the URl please?
<jiang> hi
<Severian> almark, the biggest one is http://pastebin.com/
<russK> Is there a way to have installer see raid1 boot partition?
<gbear14275> jrib: problem persists
<scunizi> Severian, you can also use pastebinit from terminal
<Guest89446> hi
<Severian> friendofyhwh, It may be a permissions problem.  The default user name that samba uses to read the share is nobody, with a group of nogroup.  What directory are you trying to share and can that username read the files?
<almark> :Severian and there you are. : http://pastebin.com/m7b15662e
<aves> I'm trying to install drivers for my DCP-7030 (printer), but there are no default drivers available for it. The ones on Brother's website are for i386, while i'm running x86_64. Can someone tell me how to install it from .rpm?
<aeolien> My "~/.config/menus/applications.menu" file is completely empty. Could I get a copy of someone's working file as template?
<jrib> gbear14275: and you are sure the label does not contain a slash or newline?
<WafflesDr> hey, can Ubuntu run on a PowerPC G4?
<gbear14275> label is now "storage"
<russK> can anyone help with installer seeing raid1 partition?
<scunizi> aves, rpm's don't work on ubuntu we use .deb's  redhat uses rpm's
<jrib> gbear14275: what version of ubuntu?
<gbear14275> 8.10
<friendofyhwh> I'm sharing the directory of /home/arthur/Public on this machine...and SharedDocs on the XP machine...
<Severian> WafflesDr, Yes, but not the laest version.  I have done it and it works well.
<nexus23> eseven73, when you scroll does flash plalyer skip alot/
<friendofyhwh> have not created any users for Samba yet...
<WafflesDr> Severian, what's the lateset version, do you know?
<aves> scunizi: hmm, can a .deb be re-maked to force install on x86_64 if it was made for i386?
<nexus23> and can does embeded code work for you eseven73 ?
<nexus23> on sites like myspace etc
<Severian> friendofyhwh, what does   ls -l /home/arthur/Public    give you?
<friendofyhwh> one test file of test.odt
<scunizi> aves, you can probably use the 32bit drivers but there's something about installing a library in the 64 bit that allows 32 bit stuff.. unfortunately I don't use 64 bit and don't know the name of it or how to set it up
<gerbil> hi
<Severian> friendofyhwh, right, do a   ls -l /home/arthur  and tell me what the Public line shows
<gerbil> how can i check my cpu speed in 8.10
<almark> is it true that Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support Hyperthreading or SMP?
<aves> scunizi: if I try using the package manager, it refuses install (wrong architecture). Should I try extracting and recompiling?
<russK> can anyone help getting the installer to see a RAID1 disk for the /boot partition?
<rillian_> gerbil: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' but that will give you the *current* speed, which isn't the max speed if your cpu support scaling
<Severian> WafflesDr, I don't know offhand.  6.6 was the last one I used I believe the PPC version was updated a couple of times after that.
<scunizi> aves, sorry I don't have the answers
<WafflesDr> Severian, it looks like 6.10, thanks for your help
<aves> scunizi: okay, thanks anyway =)
<gerbil> awesome  thanks
<friendofyhwh> Severian....drwxr-xr-x 2 arthur arthur 4096 2008-12-10 21:57 Public
<nnull> anyone know if vinagre is configurable to NOT bring video\flash to the client? (makes vnc unusable if firefox happens to be playing youtube or something)
<Severian> friendofyhwh, with that setting, your windows machine cannot write to the share.  If you want it to be usable on the network for read and write, do    sudo chown nobody:nogroup /home/arthur/Public
<aeolien> Hi! Does anyone know how to restore the Applications menu?
<aeolien> Mines... blank.
<loa> is here users of scite?
<aves> aeolien: right click, Add to Panel..., then find it somewhere in the list
<Severian> almark, I have not forgotten you.  I am looking at the file.
<aeolien> aves: I should have been more descriptive. It's there. I just get a small blank rectangle when I click on it.
<jrib> !who | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gbear14275> jrib: sorry about that, 8.10
<aves> aeolien: as in, you have the Applications/Places/System, but it's blank?
<almark> :Severian you forgot me ohhh lol ;)
<jrib> gbear14275: see if it happens under a fresh new user
<almark> :Severian just kidding
<aeolien> aves: Places and System work. The menus open properly. Applications doesn't really open when I click on it.
<aves> aeolien: have you tried right clicking on Applications -> Edit Menus?
<aeolien> aves: It's highlighted as if it's open, and there's a small rectangle from it when I click on it. I presume that's an empty menu.
<aeolien> aves: Edit Menus doesn't open the Menu Editor.
<aeolien> aves: Nothing happens when I open it.
<aeolien> aves: I'll try restarting gnome-panel
<faryshta> aeolien, try to make right click on the panel, chose "add stuff" or wathever and check if it has a menu option.
<aeolien> aves: gnome-panel says "Error loading menu layout from "~/.config/menus/applications.menu: Document empty"
<friendofyhwh> Severian...just created a new directory from the XP machine on the /home/arthur/Public share...but still can't see anything on my linux box when visiting the JCARTES workgroup
<Yossarianus> hey peeps!
<aves> aeolien: give me one second
<Yossarianus> i have a couple of problems that i have encountered in ubuntu
<aves> aeolien: i'll pastebin mine, so you can try recreating the file
<aeolien> aves: Thanks!
<Yossarianus> one: i have an acer laptop with intel GMA 950 graphics chipset. everything works neat, desktop effects etc, but when i start a game like openarena or quake 3 arena, the screen gets garbled in max half a minute. it still runs, just screwed up textures. what's wrong?
<almark> :Severian I like my menu.lst organized.
<Yossarianus> i run intrepid 8:10
<zykes-> how big should 1 tb drive look in the os ?
<zykes-> 932 gb or ?
<scunizi> sounds about right
<aves> aeolien: http://pastebin.com/m53dd95f5 (replace username in highlighted line =P), tell me if this works
<Severian> friendofyhwh, add a line to your smb.conf near the top.  replace linux with the machine name you want, and make it like       netbios name = linux
<yagga> is there a plugin for youtube sound - audio works fine but can hear youtube audio
<almark> "turns into a potato"
<yagga> cant
<The_Old_Coyote> Hi everyone. I'm trying to lock my desktop settings (menu, wallpaper, icons, etc.) but I don't know how. I have installed Pessulus but I think it wasn't meant for this purpose. Is there a way to accomplish this task???
<jrib> gbear14275: and check gconf-editor for anything in /system/storage/volumes
<tytycoon> Yossarinaus: Have you tried turning off desktop effects when playing said games?
<Yossarianus> tytycoon, completely turn em off?
<Yossarianus> i have them customized :(
<nexus23> how do you view background images in opera?
<almark> :yagga I can't get my youtube.com sound to work either and all other sound works.
<aeolien> aves: Sweet! I've lost my customization, but that's nothing compared to this!
<aeolien> aves: Thanks!
<aeolien> aves: I'll log out and in again to see if it 'takes'
<aves> aeolien: that's good to hear =), you're welcome
<aves> aeolien: okay =P
<scunizi> Yossarianus, just change your settings to none in system>preferences>appearance.. it won't loose your customizations just turn them off until you turn them back on again.
<gbear14275> jrib: works under new user
<zykes-> scunizi: weird thing is i have formatted the disk with ext3 but i only get 917
<Yossarianus> okies, a sec and i'll try
<jrib> gbear14275: ok so under old user, check that gconf key
<tytycoon> Yossarianus You used Compizconfig Settings manager? Cause you can save the profiles in it
<Yossarianus> oh i didn't know
<Yossarianus> ok :D
<scunizi> zykes-, not sure but 10% reduction might be within limits for overhead.. there is also some reserved space for ... arg.. I can't remember
<tytycoon> Yossarianus just goto Preferances
<almark> "bakes the potato he tuned into"
<gbear14275> jrib: there is one entry with a mount point of /media... how do i delete it?
<gbear14275> jrib: or do I not want to?
<jrib> gbear14275: sure, delete it, just click around until you figure out how (not sure)
<gbear14275> jrib: SUCCESS!  thanks for the help!
<aves> !yay | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Glad you made it! :-)
<jrib> gbear14275: no problem
<gnutron> so anyone know how to fix the sound in intrepid, its pulseaudio causing the problem
<Smegzor> How do I stop the stupid auto network from creating new network entries?  It keeps assigning a random IP even though I have set up a fixed IP on a custom network entry.
<friendofyhwh> Severian...added the line "netbios name = ShoeBoxPC" in the "Global" section...right after the workgroup = JCARTES... and restarted the samba server...but still can't see the ShoeBoxPC on the ShoeBoxPC
<Gnea> Smegzor: new network entries?
<aves> gnutron: what exactly is the problem?
<friendofyhwh> Severian...or for that matter....the machine name of Rachel...which is the XP box
<aeolien> aves: That's it! Thanks!
<yagga> almark: got my googlfu on and found that i needed to install flash plugin non=free
<Severian> friendofyhwh, Are you saying you want to see the Linux machine while browsing the network from the Linux machine?
<aves> aeolien: i'm glad it stayed! =)
<gnutron> my intrepid upgrade went fine but sound is dead, i did manage to get a sqwealing noise but thats all
<friendofyhwh> yes...and the other one tooo
<Smegzor> Gnea: yeah.  In the Wired Networks panel I had 4 auto eth0 entries because they are auto created randomly.
<gnutron> googling says pulseaudio in intrepid is totally whacked
<aves> gnutron: the only thing I can suggest is to try killing pulseaudio, but other than that, I don't know
<Severian> friendofyhwh, did you restart samba after making the change to the smb.conf file.  You just about always have to do that.
<almark> "yagga thats all huh, what is the apt-get install (flash plugin non=free?
<friendofyhwh> yes
<Yossarianus> ok openarena seems to run ok but i can't even run quake 3
<Yossarianus> blank screen
<almark> "yagga I like that googlfu lol
<dev_> Hi
<aves> gnutron: try following this
<aves> gnutron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<gnutron> aves: tried that, tried pulse's site, tried adding myself to the pulse groups, nothing
<almark> "yagga hands the bakes potato that he was turned into.
<gnutron> aves: ok
<Firefishe> I've just installed 8.10, kde 4.1.  What config directory can I delete so that I have a completely default kde desktop?
<Firefishe> With the default panel and widgets.
<yagga> almark: not my term
<almark> "yagga sorry I don't know what you mean?
<yagga> np
<Smegzor> So is there no way to permanently delete the auto eth0 network entries?  I liked the old way better where I manually configured the network and thats how it stayed.
<C0nn0R_> whois friendofyhwh
<Severian> almark, can you tell me more about the partition layout.  What is on the first partition of hda?
<Yossarianus> bump! completely black screen when running quake3!
<friendofyhwh> COnnOR....my real name is Arthur...
<Smegzor> Yossarianus: have you considered it might just be dark? ;)
<qcjn> gnutron: i found that , i don't know if it can help ??http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<almark> :Severian sure I need to look for you.
<Yossarianus> Smegzor, or i could be blind, hehe :)
<Yossarianus> nevermind,rebooted and it starts :D
<tytycoon> yossarinanus: do you have the texturing problems still?
<aves> Hey, does anyone know why programs "hog" the audio in hardy? Is this a problem with pulseaudio?
<Yossarianus> not so far :D
<Yossarianus> interesting
<Yossarianus> it never occured that it might be conflictive
<xyyl> aves i don't know why but it happens to me too
<scunizi> aves, skype right?  it's skype's fault.. it uses oss for sound
<aves> And by "hog", I mean if a program is running with audio, another program may not be allowed to have audio simultaneously
<Yossarianus> so any way to keep the neat desktop effects and still be able to run games?
<aves> scunizi: not skype, Stepmania 4 and Firefox refuse to share the sound =\
<almark> :Severian (sda1   Boot     Primary    lInux ext2          size 403.04  (sda2  Primary linux swap      699.15 sda3 Primary linux 12000 gb Gentoo and sda5 logical Linux 15002.92 Ubuntu
<Yossarianus> or is it just my video card that's antique?
<aves> Yossarianus: It's a problem with Compiz
<tytycoon> yossarinanus I just switch mine off everytime I play:: I have the same 950 graphics :)
<almark> and they all work
<Severian> aves, My experience with pulseaudio in Hardy was that it did not work too well for multiple apps.  Intrepid seems better, but I have not tested that much.
<aves> Yossarianus: It doesn't work well with renders
<aves> Severian: Should I try uninstalling and changing default to ALSA?
<darryl_> anf idea why I can chat, but not be able to access URLs through Firefox?
<qcjn> ok, good ight, gotta sleep,ciao
<Yossarianus> i see
<Yossarianus> thanks :D
<friendofyhwh> Severian...any ideas how to get my ShoeBoxPC to see itself?
<aves> darryl_: what happens when you try to access a web page?
<Yossarianus> another thing i wanted to ask: every time i use the mouse scroll in Krusader it closes
<almark> :Severian your pretty busy do you have a url I could read at this time?
<Yossarianus> but only if there's nowhere to scroll. if there is, it scrolls :)
<gnutron> aves: that made a big big difference, many profuse thanks man
<darryl_> aves, my modem redircets me to my ISPs authentifcation page, and that failss.
<aves> gnutron: no problem =)
<Severian> almark, my best reference on chainloading are on the machine that is put away for a bit.  I am looking for some good ones now.
<Severian> almark, thank you for being patient.
<almark> :Severian ok thanks just didn't want to put more on your shoulders
<almark> np
<aves> darryl_: strange, and chat works, right?
<aves> darryl_: have you tried reconfiguring your modem/router?
<darryl_> aves, we're talking! :) Same modem,  same box.
<Severian> almark, the grub manual is at http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<nnooplo> السم عليكم
<darryl_> aves, I spent two hours on thet phone with my PSP tech support folks, they're sending me a new modem.
<almark> :Severian man those chainloader commands are really confusing don't you think and thanks for your help :)
<aves> darryl_: good luck with that, because I don't really know what the problem is, sorry!
<Severian> almark, What you need is something like   root (hd0,5)  followed by chainloader +1
<almark> :Severian and does that mean that all the linux distos have their own /boot?
<Severian> almark, that is the two lines you want in your main menu.lst.
<Severian> almark.  It does not have to be that way, but I find it less confusing.  I try to keep the filesystem separate, except for shared samba drives or somesuch.
<darryl_> aves, roger on that! Nobody else knows the problem either! Thanks for the reply.
<jhambo> I can't for the life of me get kamefu to properly launch my emulators with arguments.  Command lines that work in a terminal dont seem to work when I try to put them into kamefu. what's going on?
<almark> :Severian I have one more question are you up for it?
<darryl_> jhambo, what is the command line response?
<gnutron> aves: i had to tweak some volume settings, bass/treble, but sound is nearly sweet again, total hardy to intrepid went perfect otherwise, thanks a million
<Severian> friendofyhwh, I guess not.  I just checked and my samba shares don't show up when I browse the network looking for the shares on that computer.  I have never wanted to do such a thing, so I never noticed.
<Severian> almark, Sure, go ahead.
<aves> gnutron: that's good to hear, I'm glad everything is working out again =)
<Yossarianus> bump!
<almark> :Severian what can I do about Blender just about the new versions always crashing linux and my computer when I use the rotate of the 3d objects, it just crashes I can't do anything but move the mouse around I have push the pwr button in
<almark> :Severian And my card is a Ati radeon 8500
<friendofyhwh> Severian...ok then, let's address how to see my XP machine "Rachel" on the ShoeBoxPC "intrepid"
<Severian> almark, I can't say.  I have wanted to try Blender, but never have.  You may not have a stable version.  But, I really don't know.
<jhambo> darryl_: it works fine on the command line and launches my game.  When I put that same command into the field in kamefu configuration, my game doesn't launch.
<gnutron> aves: no flash issues either, flash sound and amarok or whatever play at the same time, you rock
<Severian> friendofyhwh, Is intrepid the windows machine?
<almark> :Severian I know for a fact all versions work in windows, but that not important.
<aves> gnutron: awesome =D
<friendofyhwh> no...the machine named "ShoeBoxPC" is the one running Ubuntu 8.10 or aka intrepid...
<darryl_> jhambo, ok, I am not familiar with kamfu, but my guess is kamfu doesn't have the same permission you do?
<nnooplo> #linuxac
<almark> :Severian  you should try Blender its great the most amazing CG can be made with it.
<gnutron> aves: awesome is an understatement :)
<outboard> where is the xorg.conf file found ?
<Severian> almark, thanks.  Do you know any good tutorials to get started.
<Kelen^Fox> outboard: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<malnilion> So, I want to use a regular metacity window theme with compiz but an emerald theme continues to be applied despite having uninstalled emerald, disabled emerald in my compiz script, and removed libemeraldengine0. Does anyone know what my problem might be? Google has not been helpful.
<jhambo> darryl_: how do I check that?
<gnutron> outboard: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aves> gnutron: haha
<outboard> Kelen^Fox thank you
<almark> I am having a problem with Blender lets say all the new versions to work with my ati card in linux it just crashes the computer hard what can I do?
<darryl_> jhambo, are you familiar with permissions, groups, etc...?
<almark> :Severian  go to blender.org for the tutorial is is hugh I mean hugh, and try blendernation.org or com blenderunderground.com blendernewbies.com
<mib_zn4bo116> hi all
<Severian> friendofyhwh, Just waiting a bit may help.  I don't have a windows machine to test with.  In the past, when I did, it sometimes took an hour for share to show up.  It has something to do with windows master browser setting, but I did not investigate.
<Severian> almark, I saved those names and I will look at them.  Thank you.
<almark> :Severian  go to blender.org gnome.com or look for that lots of video tuts, there is so much stuff on it you can't miss it. Gimp is harder to find help though
<friendofyhwh> Severian...ok...thanks so much for your help...take care..
<almark> :Severian  welcome, I just hope you can find them just google them prob work ;)
<anr78> anyone know how I can allow local lan access on ciscos vpn client?
<almark> Why does my ati card freez my computer with its DRI working when I use Blender if anyone knows the answer it will be greatly appreciated
<scunizi> almark, do you have effects running? like compiz.. turn them off as a test
<almark> I'm using blender versions 2.46 and 2.48 with Ubuntu 8.10 and a ati radeon 8500
<hbo168> #dot
<jhambo> darryl_: how do I check if "kamefu has the same permission i do"?
<almark> scunizi thanks for the answer, I dont think so but glxgears work
<almark> scunizi I don't have compiz atm I will later prob
<darryl_> jhambo, are you familiar with permissions, groups, etc...?
<skylarS> sudo apt-get remove nginx doesn't work on a fresh install with basically nothing else
<jhambo> darryl_ not an expert but I can do a chmod u+x on a script...
<scunizi> almark, sorry I'm out of ideas. maybe a larger swap file? or low memory problem... processor old?
<almark> scunizi It does this in Gentoo too so I know its my ati card or the fast that xfree is to new for my card, and the computer just freezes hard, I have to press the pwr button in just to hard boot the thing
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to run 2 separate instances of xchat at the same time with different settings? 2 separate "profiles" if you will?
<skylarS> E:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<skylarS> (1)
<almark> scunizi its the DRI module that does it, If I disable it in Gentoo it works but slower and no problems, I have a P4 3ghz runnning ram 1gb
<nick|away> rookeeeeeeeee: why you need that? and also search it at google. there is no need to reinvent the wheel
<darryl_> jhambo, ok, so you can use ls -al, compare the permissions between the two files, or, in a browser, right click the file.
<skylarS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/138333
<skylarS> basically this bug
<scunizi> almark, not having used ati, I'm at a loss .. 1gb might be low depending on the graphic.
<Severian> rookeeeeeeeee, txchat has a -d parameter that allows you to specify a config directory.  That should do it.
<jhambo> darryl_: sorry, which two files?
<Severian> rookeeeeeeeee, that was xchat, not txchat.
<skylarS> but I have hardy and the bug is not fixed
<rookeeeeeeeee> Severian, could you elaborate please, that doesnt give me enough information
<darryl_> jhambo, the file name you enter in the terminal.
<nnull> anyone help me with sound problem? flash movie sound works perfectly, divx/mp3/startup sound are all distorted and choppy, raising the PCM when playing any of these makes sounds like the speakers will pop
<almark> scunizi we all know that what doesn't work in Linux will in windows, but it works fine in windows because the drivers for ati are in windows. But the ones that are in Ubuntu and Gentoo are either to new or something else I can't remidy, opengl works in linux  Ubuntu so I don't know what to do
<Severian> rookeeeeeeeee, start one from a terminal prompt with a command like    xchat -d ~/.xchat2_other
<rookeeeeeeeee> Severian, how do i run them both at the same time?
<pb11> Hey guys
<almark> scunizi I'll try the blender channel maybe they can shed some light on this
<scunizi> almark, have you checked ati for any newer drivers .. I seem to remember that they just recently released something new.. a driver or catalyst or something.
<Severian> rookeeeeeeeee, well you run one and then you run the other.  If you don't stop the first one, they'll both be running.
<darryl_> rookeeeeeeeee, enter the command twice, or open two terminals.
<pb11> I saw a guide to booting Fedora off of a usb key
<aves> scunizi: isn't catalyst essentially just fglrx right now?
<pb11> Is it possible to do that with Ubuntu?
<wow> so I installed openssh-server.  I tried $ ssh localhost and got a connection refused error.  what's wrong?
<aves> scunizi: although I could be mistaken, it's been a couple of months since I've used ubuntu
<scunizi> aves, or a control center for the drivers.. not sure.. I don't do ati
<aves> pb11: yep! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok Severian  thanks i created a launcher like that but now the launcher only opens into the new instance, how do i get back to the old one?
<gnutron> wow: in a term type netstat -tunap  see if port 22 is listening
<jhambo> darryl_: the command I enter in the terminal is `aoss zsnes -v 4 -1 1 foogame.smc`
<Severian> Use the lancher from your origanl xchat for the olther one.
<rookeeeeeeeee> i did
<wow> gnutron: no it doesn't seem to be
<wow> sshd is running
<almark> scunizi Catalyst is what windows uses for Ati, yet ppl keep telling me the new ati drives do not support my card
<Severian> Go to the applications men.  Choose Internet and then xchat
<jhambo> darryl_: aoss and zsnes both have -rwxr-xr-x
<gnutron> wow: try restarting sshd
<darryl_> jhambo, so what are the permissions for foogame.smc?
<rookeeeeeeeee> thats what i did Severian
<gnutron> wow: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<B_166-ER-X> Hi, Is there a way to have a full list of 'recent documents' (files that have been oppened) instead of just the last 10, like ,last day, or something ?     please
<pb11> If I boot ubuntu off of a usb key, will I have problems with writing to my hard drives?
<tux9778> hi i was wondering is there any howtos for gpixpod?
<darryl_> jhambo, ok, I'm stummped.
<gnutron> wow: if it doesnt show up in netstat on 22 it wont work, you'll get it.
<wow> gnutron: still not listening to port 22
<anr78_> is /etc/resolv.conf a symlink on your systems?
<aves> tux9778: have you tried "man gpixpod" in terminal?
<tux9778> ty i forgot the command on how to do that ty agian aves
<aves> tux9778: np =)
<gnutron> wow: ps aux |grep sshd
<tux9778> aves witch ver. u running?
<Severian> rookeeeeeeeee, unless you changed it, your original launcher will use one config directory.  Run it.  The new launcher will use a separate config directory.  Launch it and it will be a separate window.
<aves> tux9778: hardy
<nnull> anyone help me with sound problem? flash movie sound works perfectly, divx/mp3/startup sound are all distorted and choppy, raising the PCM when playing any of these makes sounds like the speakers will pop
<gnutron> wow: /usr/sbin/sshd  is the deamon
<Severian> rookeeeeeeeee,  If you just want two windows, did you see that xchat has an option to open a new window.
<aves> nnull: which version of ubuntu are you running? What sound drivers?
<gnutron> wow: re-install, ive never seen it fail really.
<wow> alright
<nnull> aves¬ 8.04, alsa, onboard soundcard, speaker-tests work fine, flash audio works fine
<aves> nnull: I don't really know what the problem would be, I'm running the same config, and things work fine, sorry!
<nnull> lolk, yea ive never had audio prob's before either..
<gnutron> wow: dpkg -s openssh-server
<nnull> maybe the onboard audio cant handle de-encoding the divx/mp3/ogg
<gnutron> wow: dpkg -s openssh-server will verify install
<almark> Is it possible to downgrade my ati-drivers?
<wow> I guess it's ok.  it's got the line Status: install ok installed
<aeolien> Hi! I get an odd message when trying to open Synaptic: "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." Any ideas?
<aves> almark: have you tried a program called EnvyNG? It might be a helpful program for installing drivers.
<aeolien> That message appears whenever any X program needs root privileges, actually.
<almark> aves: no how do you install it?
<ocRob> i just re-installed ubuntu 8.04 and automatic updates has like 312 packages :\
<ocRob> i tried it about an hour ago though after a fresh install and it basically crashed the system
<anr78_> any channels where I can get help with vpn?
<Severian> aeolien, are you running the program on another machine through ssh?
<aeolien> Severian: No, it's on my own computer here.
<wow> gnutron: I guess it's ok.  it's got the line Status: install ok installed
<wow> gnutron: netstat -tunap has the same output, though
<AlexOnRuby> i just installed the plugins for mp3 playing and my totem movie player is closing every time i try to play an mp3
<AlexOnRuby> what could be the problem ? can ya help ?
<gnutron> wow: strangeness
<aves> almark: if you have the "universe" repository enabled, use "sudo apt-get install envyng-core"
<pb11> It's been ~2 years since I've used ubuntu; is wine better at emulating windows now?
<hateball> pb11❄ a _lot_
<aves> pb11: There's been significant improvements, as far as I know
<wow> gnutron:  I'll tinker.  thanks for the help
<aeolien> pb11: Definitely.
<pb11> oh thats good
<aves> pb11: Since the last time I used ubuntu a few months ago, Office 2007 is now working
<Severian> aeolien, sorry.  I don't know  I have seen that error whenI accidentally tried to run a program while connected with ssh, but I have not seen it otherwise.
<pb11> rebooting everytime I wanted to game was annoyign
<pb11> which is why I reverted to windows slowly
<akio> anyone here have an MSI Wind?
<pb11> I kept figuring that I'd reboot back into it to play games in an hour
<pb11> >>
<whuffor> I'm using EAC (Exact Audio Copy) Under wine for ripping my CDs without any problem now. Was a bit of an issue a year or so back
<akio> (and got wireless working)
<aeolien> Severian: It's okay. I somehow filled my hard drive, and I borked random bits of Ubuntu.
<pb11> Oh also, are there any good uTorrent replacements?
<monchevique> did anybody play monopoly 3d online?
<akio> transmission
<gnutron> wow: sudo invoke.rc.d ssh  maybe?  jack sparrow knows that method, but ive done dozens of ssh servers no probs?!
<akio> pb11
<whuffor> pb11: I'm using transmission. rtorrent is great if you don't want a gui. You can ssh in and tinker with it remotely
<skylarS> why does apt-get remove nginx not work?
<pb11> :O
<skylarS> what a bug
<wow> I'm wondering if once upon a time I was messing with the config file.  would reinstalling make it go back to default
<pb11> I'm a windows power user, so I won't be going gui-less for a while :(
<pb11> Although I am a big fan of minimalism
<skylarS> wow, probably not
<pb11> I like xfce :O
<whuffor> pb11: Then you have a lot of fun ahead. Tinkering with config files makes you think you're a hacker :P
<akio> so there are no MSI Wind owners here?
<dragon1> can some one help me to install ftp tool,cuteftp on ubuntu 8.10....?
<akio> dragon1: just use filezilla
<everettz> Is there a "correct" or "recommended" way to remove pulseaudio and to make sure that applications are no longer trying to use it?
<Severian> akio, maybe not.  I'd like to try one.  Do you have demo units available?
<akio> lol
<wow> purged config files and reinstalled.  that did it.  thanks gnutron and skylarS
<akio> I have a demo right here, it's not doing so well...
<aves> dragon1: cuteftp itself wasn't made for Ubuntu, so I agree with akio's idea of changing the program, but if you must use it, install it with Wine.
<dragon1> akio: is it inbuilt in ubuntu...?
<AlexOnRuby> i will repeat my question , if anybody can answer meh: installed plugins for mp3 play, everytime i open an mp3 with Totem Movie Player the program just closes without no errors. what could be the problem
<akio> yep
<pb11> does uTorrent work well with wine?
<akio> pb11: just use transmission
<Severian> AlexOnRuby, So, what are the errors?
<akio> it even has a web interface
<Severian> AlexOnRuby,   without no errors would be with errors, so it is a fair question.
<akio> and encryption
<pb11> k
<aves> dragon1: If you aren't afraid of non-GUI FTP, type "ftp" in Terminal.
<judgen> how do i change the colours of the cli?
<akio> don't let the simplicity fool you
<AlexOnRuby> severian : the error would be that my mp3s don't play :D
<Severian> judgen, You can edit your .bashrc file to do that.
<dragon1>  aves:thanks I installed filezilla....
<pb11> So guys, I have a general question
<judgen> Severian: oh yeah thats it
<pb11> Python vs Ruby, what are your thoughts?
<skylarS> wow, so now try that with nginx
<pb11> I want to learn an open-source language
<AlexOnRuby> ruby all the way pb11
<pb11> Why?
<skylarS> pb11, python of course
<pb11> =\
 * pb11 first time programmer
<akio> python +1
<mirec29_> dragon: try filezila from http://www.getdeb.net/
<Severian> AlexOnRuby, It could several things.  Maybe the mp3 files are bad.  You might not have the right totem plugin.  Have you tried vlc on the mp3 files?
<gnutron> judgen: edit default profile in terminal menu
<aves> mirec29_: wouldn't sudo apt-get be faster? =P
<pb11> I have no prior coding skills to form an opinion on either of the two
<Severian> python +1
<pb11> other than they both seem useful
<pb11> I've been leaning to python
<pb11> why is ruby good?
<skylarS> anyone know how to more forcefully remove a package.. like quit giving me this error message and get this package the hell out of my face
<mirec29_> aves: maybe, not sure
<AlexOnRuby> pb11: ruby is more development  friendly^^
<aves> skylarS: try debfoster?
<Severian> pb11, ruby has good syntax.  But, the developers have not been as good at extending it, IMHO.
<gnutron> judgen: .bashrc just gives you font colors, the edit/profile you can do white on black, fonts etc.
<joeb3_> skylarS, apt-get purge package
<ActionParsnip> skylarS: sudo dpkg -r --force-all <name>
<ActionParsnip> skylarS: man dpkg will help
<almark1> why did Envy NG install fglrx-amdcccle: Installed fglrx-amdcccle I have a p4 not an amd?
<AlexOnRuby> pb11: just try to do some basic stuff in both langauges and see witch one you like better maybe
<ActionParsnip> skylarS: try to use: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package> first though as its more graceful
<Severian> pb11, I speak as someone active in a local Python group, so I may not be completely unbiased.  But, it is something we alll talk about.
<skylarS> ActionParsnip, no luck, nginx bug doesn't allow gracefully removal
<ActionParsnip> skylarS: nice
 * gnutron rocks intrepidly
<aves> almark1: amdcccle is the Catalyst Control Centre
<aves> almark1: it has nothing to do with the processor, don't worry!
<pb11> Ruby is more friendly than Python?
<pb11> I thought python was supposed to be very intuitive
<helge_> ?
<almark1> man wuoo good thanks
<almark1> amd = ati I forgot lol
<skylarS> pb11 both are better than eachother but I have only used python 2bhonest
<aves> pb11: I find python's tab-based syntax a bit counter-intuitive, and kind of confusing
<pb11> pb11 both are better than eachother
<pb11> is that some buddhist philosophy there >>
<Severian> pb11, At one time, Ruby seemed to be more consistently object oriented.  I think Python is friendlier, but I am not sure what friendly means here.
<skylarS> correct
<aves> almark1: yeah, it does get confusing sometimes =)
<pb11> I was told to not go for something too OO biased for my first language
<j3naL> hi...how to de-encrypted
<j3naL> password?
<skylarS> go ask a really dumb question in both irc channels and see which group of developers you hate more :P
<ActionParsnip> !best | pb11
<ubottu> pb11: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<almark1> gotta go thanks all
<AlexOnRuby> skylarS:  rubyst obviously, they hardly answer any question ^^
<whuffor> I think that in learning a new language you tend to go for the language with the best tutorials and documentation overall, regardless of how difficult the language really is
<AlexOnRuby> skylarS: they are to busy developing :]
<gnutron> developing pulseaudio for moobuntu?
<skylarS> I guess I will have to reinstall the whole operating system like a moron :(
<gnutron> negative houston
<skylarS> b/c nginx won't uninstall
<potwak> hello all
<aves> skylarS: try installing debfoster
<Severian> Python will probably have a better future.  Guido seems to have a better grasp on where he is headed.  Mats has made public statements about being overwhelmed by the project.
<aves> skylarS: and using that to remove the packages
<skylarS> aves oh yeah, I just pulled that down
<potwak> is there a free training certification for ubuntu?
<Severian> But, if you have a local users group for either, I would start there.  Learn one and you can move to the other.
<aves> skylarS: have you tried it? =P
<whuffor> I'd like to learn one of those languages too. I used to work with Perl about 10 years ago, but haven't coded anything since
<nnull> guys ive found the problem for my sound problem ive had all day, when i mplayer a mp3 the AO: is [pulse] instead of [alsa], feeding it commands to use alsa makes it work! so yea can i jsut get rid of pulse without any problems? ifso how pls?
<LoveGuru> !apacha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apacha
<LoveGuru> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<potwak> !patience potwak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience potwak
<skylarS> aves, can you give me the syntax to remove nginx?
<aves> nnull: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<aves> skylarS: if you have installed debfoster, just type "sudo debfoster" in Terminal, and follow from there.
<gnutron> nnull: aves url works, it takes some extra switch tweaking in volume controls however, and lower tones to prevent clipping
<acp_> hi Im tying to format a 2g usb drive using fdisk after a finish the partition and writing it I got this warning: WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.The kernel still uses the old table.The new table will be used at the next reboot. Even I reboot I still get the old partition can any one help me on this,tnx!
<gnutron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<everettz> Are there viable audio options other than PulseAudio for Intrepid?
<nnull> is there any reason i can't just remove pulse all together?
<nnull> or wouldn't want to*
<nnull> ?
<gnutron> everettz: nnull goto - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<kitz> hello to all
<nnull> gnutron¬ it says pulseaudio fixes i dont wanna fix it, lol
<nnull> i wanna get rid of it, if i can lol
<aboSamoor> I got this error "monitor mode disabled", how can I solve that ?
<nnull> dw reading
<gnutron> nnull: i did get rid of it, it works
<skylarS> aves, I already ran it and didn't see anything about nginx, now when I run it nothing happens
<nnull> gnutron¬ getting rid of it works? :D
<everettz> gnutron: Sadly Pulse doesn't work very well with Orca
<danaka> whats the basic terminal command to open up a config file such as my xorg?
<gnutron> nnull: follow that forum post, yes.
<gbear14275> i'm having problems uninstalling the latest vuze client and its really bothering me...
<nnull> gnutron¬ where abouts in this essay of a thread is the instructions to remove, you gota replace everything in /asound?
<gnutron> hardy sound was fine until intrepid, then it was totally shot.
<nnull> is that it or?
<skylarS> aves, okay, found it to take out of keepes
<gbear14275> can someone tell me how to access the pastebin so I can post up what I'm getting
<bitmous1> I think I am having a problem with permissions, I have a minimal install with idesk as my desktop manager, unless I run it as root, it crashes every time I try to move an Icon, my icon files as well as their related files (.png's etc) are all within my personal home folder, any ideas?
<gbear14275> !PASTEBIN
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gbear14275> oops, caps
<skylarS> aves but same error is any other programming that is using dpkg
<nnull> whats that command to check what version of ubuntu ure using in cli again?
<everettz> gnutron: would there be any options for improving audio responsiveness of Orca?
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83875/  Could someone please take a look at that and tell me what is going on?
<rodney_> just uninstall pulse make your life easyer
<nnull> rodney_¬ how?
<gnutron> nnull: it was simple save the backups, tweak your tone settings, a few tweaks in volume controls and it rocks, no pulse no more.
<nnull> changing all the /asounds to alsa is that it?
<nnull> tone settings/
<gnutron> nnull: not quite
<gnutron> nnull goto - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<Ayyad> nnull, not sure if you mean 'cat /etc/issue' or if it is something else that you are asking
<aves> skylarS: ah, I didn't realise that
<aves> skylarS: I don't really know what to do, sorry!
<gbear14275> can anyone tell me whats going on with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/83875/
<danaka> whats the name of the cube desktop thing?
<bitmous1> anybody know why idesk would be crashing everytime I run it as anything but root?
<nnull> when i force an application not to use Pulse (currently its installed) there is 0 problem in quality for me, so once i uninstall Pulse (which im forcing programs not to use so i can get the quality im happy with) its going to change the way alsa plays the media or?
<nnull> not trying to be difficult, simply understand
<Ayyad> danaka, compiz?
<danaka> yea, whats the other one too?
<danaka> like the alternative?
<calliope> hey I was doing an update all (ok so its been more than a year) and update manager now says update is complete and says succesfully applied all changes ;^)
<gbear14275> danaka: compiz i believe
<danaka> or did compiz finally take over?
<Ayyad> there was compiz and beryl, but i believe that is what compiz-fusion is all about
<danaka> ahh
<danaka> thanks
<danaka> its been a while
<Guest8078> hey whats the command to list the uuids of your hard drives?
<calliope>  and ;^( except that I get this
<gnutron> pulse was fine in hardy, in intrepid it was no sound no way no where.
<calliope> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libe/libexif/libexif12_0.6.13-5ubuntu0.2_i386.deb
<calliope>   404 Not Found
<calliope> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/libvlc0_0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<calliope>   404 Not Found
<calliope> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxml2/libxml2-utils_2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<gbear14275> vuze errors?  anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/83875/
<FloodBot3> calliope: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pb11> how much space does an 8.10 install take?
<danaka> good size is 8 gigs
<nnull> id say absolute minimum 5 gig, and you wont be installing anything heh
<whuffor> I installed intrepid yesterday and used 15GB. Seems more than enough for my purposes
<calliope> this one seems rather important
<calliope> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_2.6.20.16.28.1_i386.deb
<nnull> or doing anything for that matter lol
<skylarS> every time I get hyped up about nginx I end up spending a few hours trying to find it can not be gracefully removed
<calliope> and so before I hit the close button.... Is this gonna choke on the reboot ?
<Guest8078> hey whats the command to list the uuids of your hard drives?
<skylarS> *how it can be gracefully removed
<barrientos> hi everyone... i need help please
<whuffor> Guest8078: blkid
<Ayyad> Guest8078, i honestly forget, but you can just cat /etc/fstab  the uuids will be listed
<barrientos> i am using ubuntu for the first time and i really need help
<calliope> or which debs or files could be considered 'critical' and I could check to make sure those were actually updated
<kern> barrientos with what?
<Ayyad> yes.. exactly like what whuffor says!
<barrientos> first, i got HD and it doesn't allow me to get it
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83875/ can someone help me get rid of this?
<gnutron> Guest8078: /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Guest8078> blkid worked thanks though
<gbear14275> barrientos: please explain
<barrientos> with windows i had the same problem but then i just had to write D: on the direction tab
<kern> barrientos is it a windows hdd?
<barrientos> it is a HD that always had problems to get in, i could get it double clicking with windows i had to write or select it from the dir bar, but with ubuntu i can't do that
<gbear14275> barrientos: you have to install ntfs support
<barrientos> where do i get it?
<Spark> hi, in intrepid, /usr/lib/libprofiler.so appears to be stripped, which means it doesn't work
<Spark> can anyone else confirm this?
<kern> everytime i log into ubuntu my network manager asks for a keyring how can i diable it, or get it to put the passowerd for the keyring in autmatically?
<whynot> I've been experiencing firefox abnormal termination for a few days.  Does someone has same problem?  Can it be ubuntu issue?
<whynot> I've been experiencing firefox abnormal termination for a few days.  Does someone has same problem?  Can it be ubuntu issue?
<ocRob> i installed the flash plugin but when i go to a site w/ flash like myspace or yahoo the flash sections are gray and i have to click play, which plugin fixes that?
<Severian> whynot, I have been heavily using Firefox with all updates applied on Ubuntu for a while with no problems.
<bitmous1> ﻿hmm anybody know how to tell wine to open a command prompt and then run a program within that command prompt?
<quentusrex> Crap. I just accidentally shut down the sshd of a remotely hosted server... is there any was to restore it without going to the server?
<whynot> severian/Thanks.  My system has some problem, maybe.
<Ayyad> barrientos, ntfs-3g
<barrientos> that's the ntfs support software name?
<Spark> ah figured it out, it's supposed to be linking to .a but this .so is in the way.  the .so is not from ubuntu:  dpkg: /usr/include/libprofiler.so not found.
<Spark> problem solved
<gnutron> quentusrex: no
<Spark> oops no that was include rather than lib
<Ayyad> quentusrex, if you have a remote console device or something connected to the server, then yes.. else, no
<quentusrex> gnutron: there is an ssh tunnel from the server that is listening on 127.0.0.1 to another server of mine, is there a way to login through that tunnel?
<gnutron> quentusrex: with the -X flag you might
<gbear14275> did you leave any other services open?
<Guest8078> does photoshop work with wine now?
<gnutron> quentusrex: i think thats the switch
<quentusrex> gbear14275: only apache, mysql, etc... :(
<gnutron> quentusrex: if its a different box, i doubt it, theres still no way to reach to sshd downed box.
<iiwod>  #boxee
<jim_p> does anyone use the radeon/radeonhd driver for serious 3d usage (aka gaming :P) ? if yes, how good is it?
<gbear14275> quentusrex: I don't know much about remote admin...  but assuming your security config sucked I think there are ways to use telnet
<barrientos> sorry i lost connection
<barrientos> who told me about ntfs-3g?
<gnutron> quentusrex: if you could attach to that tunnel, then yes maybe?
<gbear14275> barrientos: me
<kern> has anybody installed 8.10  and uses a wireless connection how can i get the keyring to stop asking me for a password everytime i log in?
<jim_p> barrientos, what was it? i may be able to help
<barrientos> cuz i just downloaded it and it comes as a .dmg file so i can't open it
<jim_p> oh ok, sorry gbear14275
<pb11> Can I split a partition thats full and only reformat one half for linux?
<gbear14275> jim_p: feel free to help as well
<jim_p> barrientos, use apt to install it                sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<gbear14275> barrientos: try using either add/remove or synaptic to install the package
<gnutron> kern: open the keyring and tell it to remember the pass, i did it with evolution and no more prompts. it might work.
<gbear14275> barrientos: or what jim_p said as well
<nexus23> does anyone use opera know how to get the speed dial icons back?
<nexus23> they suddenly wont show up
<vladtsepesh1984> i guys i have a problem....i have installed open office 3 but i'm no able to integrate it in the desktop like put the icons on the applications menu....
<vladtsepesh1984> what i have to do?
<fivetwentysix> firefox > opera
<jim_p> vladtsepesh1984, how did you install it?
<vladtsepesh1984> i install it by a dev file downloaded from open office site
<gbear14275> anyone able to help me resolve these errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/83875/
<barrientos> what's apt?
<kern> gnutron i went to encription and keyrings theres an option Defualt key but tthen u can only choose none, prompt for  a key under the passphrase comand i selected always remember
<vladtsepesh1984> but i have also add the repository
<setya> fhfdh
<kern> but still it keeps asking :(
<pb11> =\
<pb11> anyone have an idea about the partition thing?
<almark1> Hello, the ati catlyst has rendered my Xorg use less, the defualt xorg.conf file doesn't get it back up and running pls help.
<jim_p> barrientos, apt is the package management tool of ubuntu. the alfa and the omega of what is installed and uninstalled
<jim_p> vladtsepesh1984, i think OOo3 is in synaptic. install it from there~
<barrientos> how do i use it to install nfts 3g?
<kern> pb11 yes you can
<danaka> whats the command to restart xorg
<almark1> startx
<skylarS> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-453053.html <-- if you ever need to remove nginx before they fix it
<kern> just resizse it
<almark1> thanks
<danaka> thank you
<gbear14275> barrientos: did you read what came up during your google search for "ubuntu ntfs"?
<almark1> I can't copy that link right now hmm
<pb11> kern, can you tell me how? because when I try to use the default partition tool in ubuntu installer automatically tries to reformat my whole drice
<danaka> uhh, that didn't work
<pb11> drive*
<danaka> it said the server was already active...
<vladtsepesh1984> i haven't open office 3 in synaptic but only old version
<kern> pb11 so you're trying to install ubuntu?
<gnutron> barrientos: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<barrientos> where do i write that?
<kern> pb11 or are you trying to reformat it while you're on ubuntu?
<gbear14275> gnutron: I'll walk barrientos through it in pm if you like
<gnutron> barrientos: in a terminal or in synaptic search
<kern> pb11 im sure theres an easier way, however what i did was downloaded gparted live cd.. and i boot that up anytime i want to format something
<pb11> I want to split my drive, partition one half and install ubuntu on it
<patterson> wonder if theres a simple vm package to install xp into ubuntu
<barrientos> gnutron what??? what's a synaptic search?
<aboSamoor> hi, while I am trying to run weplab, I got this error "datalink type is not DLT_IEEE802.11 or PRISM_HEADER." ?
<almark1> SkylarS what was that link again? Im in Gentoo now
<skylarS> almark1, for removing nginx?
<gnutron> barrientos: install ntfs-config too. synaptic is a GUI package manager in system/administration
<almark1> SkylarS yes
<skylarS> almark1, you can basically just put exit 0 after the shebang in the init script
<skylarS> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-453053.html
<almark1> SkylarS: thanks
<wsgordon> ok, trouble, someone help. I have ubuntu installed, but the usename and pass will not work so can I fix this from a live knoppix cd.
<gnutron> barrientos: or in a gnome-terminal or kde konsole aptitude or apt-get will do the same thing but in cli
<kern> pb11 okay system admin gparted
<pb11> I'm on windows currently
<pb11> =\
<aaa``> :(
<aaa``> im giving up installing ubuntu 8.10.
<almark1> I wonder what I did wrong with that program
<danaka> how do i configure my compiz?
<gnutron> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<danaka> thanks
<kern> pb11 alright well im sure theres a way to do it in windows
<jim_p__> sorry people
<jim_p__> blackouts happen
<wsgordon> can I use a knoppix live cd and fix a ubuntu install, the live ubuntu cd does not have an irc chat
<jim_p__> barrientos, are you still there?
<kern> pb11 but u can also do it while you're installing ubuntu,
<jim_p__> wsgordon, yes. and ubuntu has pidgin for irc
<pb11> I know kern
<pb11> but what I'm saying it
<pb11> when I do it while installing ubuntu
<pb11> partitioner wants to format entire drive
<pb11> rather than the half I'd like
<gnutron> gbear14275: be my guest if barrientos has questions.
<pb11> because the drive is full
<pb11> >>
<gbear14275> gnutron: I've got him in a pm session
<almark1> thanks skylarS I'll read that, good night
<anr78> is resolv.conf supposed to be a symlink?
<wsgordon> jim_p__ i know a working install has an irc, but i just install ubuntu, and the password and user name do not work, theres an issue with the Dell system and the passwords not working .
<gnutron> anr78: um, no
<jim_p__> anr78, no :(
<pb11> oh
<pb11> okay
<kern> pb11 u can resize it, but if the drive is full as you say you can split it in half without losing your data
<wsgordon> jim_p__ can I manually edit the ubuntu install or boot as admin and fix it
<reenignEesreveR> has anyone installed svn 1.5 on ubuntu 8.04?
<jim_p__> wsgordon, depends on what you want to edit
<kern> pb11 if you have free space then  u can make a resized partition
<pb11> Well
<pb11> I have enough space to make a partition
<pb11> and install ubuntu
<anr78> gnutron: jim_p__ : it isn't here either, but vpnc claims that it has to be for it to work..
<pb11> but I'd like to reallocate some more space to it later
<wsgordon> jim_p__ i need to edit the password file in order to boot the hard drive install, all i have access to is a old knoppix live cd though
<pb11> even though windows partition will be fat32 and ubuntu wont
<pb11> will that work?
<jim_p__> wsgordon, chroot it then!
<gnutron> /bin/sh: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<gnutron> sorry
<wsgordon> jim_p__ explain a bit, please. once i boot the installed ubuntu system, then how do i get root access to boot
<kern> pb11 sure u can always change the size of ur partitions, provided you have enough space on ur hdd
<kern> pb11 u may have to free up some space, back up files onto another hdd or cd roms
<pb11> so say
<jim_p> wsgordon, well you will have to use chroot to "alter" the existing ubuntu installation and change the password
<gnutron> ../etc/resolv.conf is an ASCII text file, no symlink whatsoever
<pb11> my windows is on c:/ right now
<pb11> and it has, like, 5 gigs of space
<pb11> so I partition that and install ubuntu
<pb11> if I clear room on c:/ later
<^hellfire^> siema
<wsgordon> from the installed ubuntu or the live cd ?
<pb11> can I add that to the newly made ubuntu after the fact of install
<pb11> fresh install of ubuntu
<pb11> I got rid of the old one
<pb11> I stopped using for about a year =\
<jim_p> gnutron, my /etc/resolv.conf is a text file!
<alfred_> you mean add the free space from the C:\ partition to the ubuntu partition?
<kern> pb11 so you only have 5 gigs and u want to split that in  half for windows and ubuntu?
<jim_p> wsgordon, you put the live cd in, let it boot, open a terminal, chroot to the ubuntu installation, change password and you are done
<jim_p> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<gnutron> jim_p: right, so is a symlink technically, isnt it? but resolv.conf is just a plain old .conf file
<pb11> not actually in half
<pb11> bad wording
<pb11> I want to use the 5 gigs thats free
<kern> oh
<pb11> and split that off
<jim_p> gnutron, no its a text file as in plain text. no symlink!
<wsgordon> guide me or a url link please.
<pb11> which is no problem
<pb11> its reallocating space later
<pb11> which I'm wondering about
<jim_p> wsgordon, ok give me a sec
<gnutron> jim_p: youre right, there is a way to get into the box and change the pass
<pb11> if its not possible I'll have to wait until I clear up more room first
<alfred_> reallocating space is possible with gnome partition editor, but there's a chance of failure
<pb11> =\
<pb11> Have you tried it before?
<alfred_> yes I have
<pb11> did it work/
<alfred_> I've done it 3 or 4 times and it worked every time for me
<wsgordon> jim_p__ where is the user name and password stored ?
<skylarS> pb11, it's worked 9/10 or better for me
<jim_p> wsgordon, dunno
<pb11> nice
<gnutron> jim_p: right, i agreed all along. not a symlink. i dunno i need sleep
<skylarS> pb11, did it ever fail?  maybe not
<wsgordon> It sucks ubuntu hates the dell optiplex.
<pb11> would you recommend fragmenting my windows drive before reallocating some of the free space to ubuntu to improve the chances of success?
<skylarS> wsgordon, vice versa
<pb11> defragmenting
<pb11> >>
<pb11> sleep deprivation -_-
<skylarS> pb11, sounds like a plan
<pb11> lol
<pb11> yeah
<alfred_> yeah
<kern> do it
<wsgordon> i just know i will use ubuntu before I install vista... ;)
<alfred_> back up important stuff, but I think it'll go smoothly
<pb11> ok
<gnutron> wsgordon: its encrypted in  /etc/shadow i think
<pb11> Anybody here try Ubuntu Studio?
<kern> i have so much hdd space that i never really had to worry about that i guess
<Severian> wsgordon, I have Ubuntu installed on a bunch of Dell Optiplexes.  I have done it since Ubuntu first came out.  Dell uses such generic hardware that it works well.
<skylarS> pb11, yeah, kind of sucks imho, sounds like a good idea though
<alfred_> i've installed the studio kernel on top of a generic one
<gnutron> wsgordon: install vista first to avoid grub stuff
<alfred_> the main difference with ubuntu studio is that it includes lots of media editing apps, that's about it.
<wsgordon> had vista installed, but I prefer to run a pure linux system, no duel boot
<LeonSquall> is it possible to install a network printer from windows to ubuntu that is not supported inder ubuntu?
<skylarS> alfred_, pb11 I think the real time kernel is the key, everything else is just flash and bloat that I can tell
<LeonSquall> is it possible to install a network printer from windows to ubuntu that is not supported under ubuntu?
<LeonSquall> cant find a site that explains if that is possible
<alfred_> I've had bad luck with networking printers
<LeonSquall> that's bad news
<kern> wsgordon thats what i want and i kinda want to try installing windows on linux through vmware or wahtever so i dont have to duakboot
<LeonSquall> for me
<kern> dual*
<Tux33> can i use photoshop cs4 with wine?
<skylarS> kern, if you have enough mem/proc you can vmware your existing windows partition
<skylarS> that is pretty cool but this laptop is not beefy enough
<pb11> What file system is better?
<LeonSquall> so it's not possible to let windows do the translation on network printing
<gnutron> wsgordon: no 'duel' boot is a pun ;)
<skylarS> ext3
<wsgordon> I've installed osx on a dell before, but when theres a install issue and the password fails, im stuck
<kern> sKylarS hmm how much mem do i need?
<LeonSquall> since the driver only suports windows
<adv_> how can i check for a binary in which pkg it is?'
<pb11> having a non-NTFS file system won't affect my ability to write to my windows partition will it?
<skylarS> kern depends on the winduhs but over a gig for XP I would suppose
<gnutron> kern: i have intrepid on a pentium 1.7 mhz 384 mb ram, runs great
<alfred_> windows XP can function well on 512mb of ram, as long as you don't multi-task too much
<kern> skylarS ive got 3
<kern> nice
<alfred_> I think the minimum requirment to install XP is 128mb
<adv_> anyone?
<DennisCollective> If Im not constantly pressing a key, ubuntu hangs on boot, but if I press a key it goes boots, same thing with shutdown, has anyone heard anything about this before?
<gnutron> kern: 128 mb video card helps
<kern> bot sure about my video card
<skylarS> kern, yeah, if you have windows already installed it would be nice to VM into the existing partition, eh?  I bit tricky but I did it once
<Tux33> can i use photoshop cs4 with wine?
<PunyHuman> Hi, I have a problem with my wireless. It stopped working yesterday after a reboot... has beeb working fine for the last 6 months. I have an rt73usb wireless adapter. All other PC's in the house are fine. networkmanager reports that wireless is disabled, all the options are greyed out. 'dbus' detects the wireless adapter but I can't connect. Can someone please  help?
<kern> skylarS it would be nice i dont even know how to vmware in the first place though
<alfred_> PunyHuman, you're sure the adapter is powered on?
<PunyHuman> alfred_: yes it is
<jason_> hi all
<jim_p> wsgordon, i cant find a proper chroot tutorial!
<alfred_> hmm, well I don't know what to say with usb adapters
<pb11> are the open source compilers for programming python and c++ any good?
<kern> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<pb11> people have told me how awesome vim is
<jason_> wow got to love it when you click callender in evolution and it just shuts down
<bitmous1> ﻿is there a command in openbox to start applications minimized?
<wsgordon> I'm looking for the url to the site I read the optiplex has password issues on, but cannot locate it
<alfred_> PunyHuman, it can see the network, right? If so, is your host using WPA?
<skylarS> kern, http://www.squidoo.com/use-existing-windows-installation-and-apps-in-ubuntu
<jason_> anyone have problems with flashing in opengl programs?
<PunyHuman> alfred_: it is not a WPA problem, security makes no difference. when i left click on networkmanager, everything is greyed out. eth0 and the wireless are both greyed out. when i right click, "enable networking" is ticked and enabled, but "enable wireless" is greyed out and not ticked
<skylarS> kern, i had to juggle a bunch of howto's but it only took me about an hour or so
<kern> nice
<alfred_> PunyHuman, could a recent update have affected the driver in any way?
<kern> im sure it will take me longer haha
<PunyHuman> alfred_: lsusb showsthe adapter, lsmod shows that the modules are loaded, dbus detects the hardware. it is some kind of networkmanager problem from what i can see
<alfred_> well that's very strange
<PunyHuman> alfred_: i have not done in any updates in about 2 weeks, pc has been rebooted in between.
<paranoid_ndroid> I'd like to try to get the source from CVS
<alfred_> I would try re-installing network manager, or using a different network manager
<wsgordon> can you boot as root
<pb11> what irc clients are good on ubuntu
<kern> skylarS im using stata hdd's
<PunyHuman> alfred_: i think I will try wicd
<paranoid_ndroid> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<skylarS> kern, should be similar
<PunyHuman> alfred_: i just plugged in my usb memory stick and nothing happened. it seems that no usb devices are working, even though dbus knows they are there
<skylarS> linus torvalds loves CVS
<PunyHuman> alfred_: could it have something to do with the fact that i disabled a few servics at boot time
<adv_> what does it mean for apt not able to get v 80483e6:       56                      push   %esi
<gnutron> wsgordon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  use 'the other way' listed in this document.
<adv_> what does it mean for apt not able to get verification?
<alfred_> PunyHuman, all I can say is that trying wicd sounds like a good idea. Reinstalling network manager is a good idea, too
<TheoPast> i think windows is better
<pb11> :O
<pb11> here come the flames =\
<paranoid_ndroid> is it too difficult?
<alfred_> yay, lets start an argument about windows vs. linux
<PunyHuman> alfred_: do you know which services control usb ? i used sysv-rc-conf and disabled some things i probably should not have
<kern> alright ill try this
<kern> later all
<jamil> Hello! Firefox is crashing constantly on intrerpid
<TheoPast> first of learn how to spell! and whats there to argue about
<DaveKong> why might cplay using mpg123 jump from 1% or less cpu usage to 8% switching from gnome to lxde (openbox, lxterminal other recommended defaults)?
<jim_p> jamil, hello. use flashblock for a start
<jamil> flashblock ?
<jim_p> jamil, yea. its a firefox addon
<alfred_> PunyHuman, wicd is supposed to work a lot better for usb wireless devices. I would try that, and if it doesn't work, then it's a USB problem
<gnutron> TheoPast: windows is ok if you spend thousands of dollars on software, but it sucks at networking.
<jim_p> jamil, assuming that crashes are 99% flash faults
<PunyHuman> alfred_: I have no way of getting wicd on to the pc... it is wireless only, and none of my usb thumb drives are being detected
<paranoid_ndroid> how do I set an environment variable?
<PunyHuman> alfred_: this seems to me more like a USB problem in general rather than a wireless issue
<jamil> jim_p: should i install flashblock ?
<alfred_> PunyHuman, I had the issue with having only a wireless card, and no others. I suppose you're right, it is a usb problem..
<jim_p> PunyHuman, do you have internet connection on that pc? and DO NOT just download the .deb and install manually, use the repo!!!
<adv_> what does it mean for apt not able to get verification for some pkgs?
<jim_p> jamil, yea
<zeno> got this error in tty1 (wasnt logged in) right before hard freeze: CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error: -112
<jim_p> adv_, some authentication key for some repo is missing
<PunyHuman> jim_p: no, it is wireless only. the router is 300m away
<adv_> jim_p: is it dangerous?
<alfred_> PunyHuman, you could try booting into a LiveCD and testing wireless/USB functionality there
<PunyHuman> alfred_: who can help me with my usb problem them
<jim_p> PunyHuman, do you have internet connextion now?
<gnutron> paranoid_ndroid: /etc/environment or /etc/profile i think. ive used both, those are global settins be aware
<Acedip> jamil: gettting the updates might help overcome it, assuming u installed a downloaded version of intrepid from torrents..
<adv_> jim_p: is it often ?
<TheoPast> hay alfred saigh whuts up to bruce four me
<PunyHuman> alfred_: It works fine. it is something that I have done to my system which is causing it not to work
<jim_p> adv_, depends on the repo, and no its not often
<PunyHuman> alfred_: livecd works fine but does not help me solve the probem
<PunyHuman> jim_p: yes, obviously
<jamil> Acedip: I has feisty which i upgraded to intrepid directly
<wsgordon> gnutron thanks ill give it a try
<jim_p> PunyHuman, well use the wicd repo to install it!
<PunyHuman> jim_p: I am using a different PC
<jim_p> lol
<jamil> Acedip: but firefox was running fine till yesterday
<paranoid_ndroid> gnutron, what is the command? export?
<alfred_> PunyHuman: I don't know anything about usb nonfunction
<Acedip> jamil: ohh..
<jim_p> jamil, feisty > intrepid at once? or feisty > hardy > intrepid ??
<PunyHuman> does anyone know why usb is just simply not working??? dbus sees the hardware but none of it will do anything... storage devices, wireless adapters. surely someone has had this happen to them before!
<gnutron> adv_: it means you dont have the pgp key installed
<jamil> jim_p: at once
<jim_p> PunyHuman, lsusb
<jim_p> jamil, no wonder why. you jumped from ff2 to ff3
<PunyHuman> jim_p: it shows all of the devices....
<gnutron> paranoid_ndroid: i think its 'set' then 'export
<PunyHuman> jim_p: /dev/sdb1 is normally my usb stick. If I try to mount, it says special device does not exist. even though it shows up in lsusb
<jim_p> PunyHuman, does dmesg say anything when you plug sth in?
<jamil> jim_p: infact this page crashes  firefox: http://blendernewbies.blogspot.com/search/label/Topology
<paranoid_ndroid> gnutron, do you have an example?
<TheoPast> "﻿(03:43:08 AM) alfred_: don't tell anybody, but i really like the new vista program, but if u still wanna meet me for drinks id really like that..." wtf?
<PunyHuman> jim_p: yes, it shows that it has detected everything
<adv_> gnutron: how can i install it?
<paranoid_ndroid> reboot
<jamil> jim_p: firefox is still crashing(after installing flashblock)
<gnutron> paranoid_ndroid: havent done that for quite awhile, i'll take a look though
<jim_p> jamil, it doesnt for me!
<jim_p> jamil, ff does crash for me on some sites like    www.insomnia.gr/forum
<Acedip> jamil: got damnit..what was that page..even mine's gone
<maco> jim_p: i think the proper question wouldve been feisty->gutsy->hardy->intrepid
<jamil> Acedip: no that site is trusted one
<jim_p> maco, i missed an alphabet letter
<gnutron> adv_: the repo site should show how to wget the key and import it using tee to install it in root's keyring
<jim_p> jamil, it does not crash at the main page though
<PunyHuman> ?
<jamil> jim_p: all other pages are opening normally
<adv_> gnutron: it's the same repo i always use
<jim_p> jamil, try cleaning the cache
<jim_p> jamil, and as last resort, use opera for that site
<gnutron> adv_: do you get a warning?
<Acedip> just out of curiosity guys..how many websites are there on the internet
<paranoid_ndroid> it worked just with export
<paranoid_ndroid> thanks gnutron
<Acedip> not the webpages though..
<alfred_> I think there's over 100 million websites
<gnutron> paranoid_ndroid: ok, heres a cmd line or two actually- NNTPSERVER='netnews.mchsi.com'
<bitmous1> anybody know where swiftfox keeps it's configuration files for each user?
<gnutron> export NNTPSERVER
<Eredor> hi, i just installed ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv 9000, i've enabled the restricted drivers by nvidia but still cannot increase my screen resolution
<alfred_> Acedip: 108 million websites, nearly 30 billion web pages.
<adv_> gnutron: not the other times
<Eredor> also, i can't remember any terminal commands from the short period i used it about a year ago >_<
<Acedip> alfred_: url ?
<jim_p> bitmous1, in ~/.swiftfox maybe?
<jamil> jim_p: from where can i get opera ?
<Eredor> can anyone help me please?
<gnutron> adv_: regular ubuntu repo's i dont recall needing to install the signing key.
<bitmous1> jim_p: isn't there strangely enough, on either of my accoutns
<jim_p> jamil, open up /etc/apt/sources.list and add the opera repo. then use synaptic for the rest
<vertx> Hi all, I have this problem while logging into my ubuntu box. I'm sure the password I entered is correct, yet the box just returned me to its login prompt. What could be the problem?
<gnutron> adv_: in synaptic you'll see a few listed
<Mud|afk> hello
<jim_p> vertx, select a session
<Acedip> but alfred_: that figure is as of feb 2007..its 22 now months after that
<Mud|afk> can somone explain how to put permission to the subfolders also?
<vertx> jim_p: Do you mean the session wasn't automatically selected?
<Mud|afk> with chmod it does only main folder
<jim_p> Mud|afk, chown -R
<jim_p> or chmod -R
<Mud|afk> ty :)
<Mud|afk> thanx \o/
<Spark> it seems that ibex's nvidia support now ignores vsync
<jim_p> not sure if its R or r Mud|afk
<Mud|afk> I think r
<Spark> __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK now has no effect
<gnutron> Mud|afk: chmod -R 755 dir/  for example
<Spark> the glx support doesn't do anything
<theeclipse> Hello guys, How can I change my external drive filesystem without losing my data?
<Spark> and nvidia-settings doesn't work either
<Mud|afk> ok gnutron :>
<Mud|afk> second question
<Mud|afk> I have host allow in my samba share
<jamil> Is chrome available for ubuntu ?
<jim_p> theeclipse, you move the data to a safe place and format it to the new filesystem. other methods have non guaranteed results
<Mud|afk> but..I want a short ip range exampe 10.35.39.20- 10.35.39.40 in there
<Mud|afk> how I do that?
<jim_p> jamil, no. unless you want to run it in wine
<finiras> is there a command that i can run to see if this server can handle SATA hdds
<Mud|afk> 10.35.39.20-40 isnt working?
<theeclipse> jim_p: not even gparted ?
<jim_p> theeclipse, nope
<gnutron> Mud|afk: i know nothing about samba configs, sorry.
<Mud|afk> too bad :(
<jim_p> finiras, does it have sata ports? and sata drives?
<theeclipse> jim_p: I have lotof problems to make it writable under Debian because it is VFAT, then I thought maybe it is better I change its filesystem, any idea?
<gnutron> Mud|afk: 10.35.39.0/24 maybe i dunno
<jim_p> theeclipse, well vfat is as is writable and readable by any os!
<Mud|afk> gnutron: I want a short list only, only servers must access the share
<bitmous1> anybody know where swiftfox keeps it's bookmarks etc for each user?
<jim_p> theeclipse, where does debian fail?
<Mud|afk> 20-40 is the server ip range
<Mud|afk> servers*
<jim_p> bitmous1, are they different than ff bookmarks?
<gnutron> Mud|afk: no samba experience for me.
<Mud|afk> gnutron too bad :( I find nothing with google :o >.<
<theeclipse> jim_p: It mounts it but the problem is that non-root users do not have permission of write, and plus I can not change its file permissions even by root
<finiras> jim_p it doesnt have SATA drives, but the thing is, i have this server that is far from me at the mo and i was gonna buy a new hard drive for this, so i need to know if there are any SATA ports. I have SSH access
<bitmous1> jim_p: I dunno but I do know when I open it up as root and when I open it up as my user I get two completely different sets of bookmarks etc
<fy> hiiiialllllll
<jim_p> theeclipse, can you use an fstab entry for that?
<jim_p> hey one at a time!
<gnutron> Mud|afk: samba.org
<finiras> jim_p i do remember somebody telling me some time ago that it does support SATA but i dont want to risk buying it for nothing
<jim_p> finiras, lshw will tell
<jim_p> i think
<theeclipse> jim_p: this is my entry for the drive : users,iocharset=utf8,exec,rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=002,uhelper=hal,utf8,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000
<finiras> thx, ill try
<MrSoundless> hi all I have a rm question
<fy> gnutron hi
<MrSoundless> I got a folder with LOTS of files and if I try to remove all with rm *.* it tells me the list is too long
<MrSoundless> any idea how else I can remove all files
<fy> > ompaul   hiiiiiii
<jim_p> bitmous1, thats correct. root user and your user are different accounts
<danaka> holy shit... how many files do you have in that folder
<MrSoundless> lots of thousands of files
<ompaul> fy, h
<bitmous1> jim_p: right, so I figure the config files, bookmarks etc would be in the home directories of each user, but so far i can't find em
<fy> > ompaul  hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<fy> how are you?
<fy> are you a man?
<MrSoundless> any idea how I can get rid of those? :P
<gnutron> theeclipse: heres my fstab entry- /dev/sdb1 /media/LOCAL_DISK vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077 0 0
<theeclipse> gnutron: Thanks man I will try it now
<jim_p> theeclipse, have you tried setting 2 parameters for this in fstab? defaults,iocharset=utf8
<fy>  nirina  hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Zealot12> Good morning
<MrSoundless> gm
<fy> how are you?
<theeclipse> jim_p: it is the exact line that I copied from my fstab
<gnutron> theeclipse: you may need to chmod and chown manually at first
<Zealot12> Im doing okay. I am having some xconfig issues...serious ones it seems lol
<vertx> will somebody kick the troll
<theeclipse> gnutron: I chown the mount point first but after mount it changes it to root
<jim_p> theeclipse, ok. comment it out and try with these 2 options i gave you
<krish> how can i implement firewall on my webserver? I am using ubuntu 8.04 server edition with LAMP.
<adv_> what pkg do i need for gtk+-2.0?
<gnutron> theeclipse: setuid to your uid
<paranoid_ndroid> after all the software used svn
<Zealot12> Whenever I try to use the sudo /etc/X11/xorg/conf to change my driver settings, it says "ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'" Then if I type nvidia-xconfig, it says "Using X configuration file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf  WARNING: The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout; using the first CorePointer in the config input list" I dont know whats going on, but I even think my comp is running slower. Any ideas
<paranoid_ndroid> it seems a lot simpler...
<fasta> Will anything bad happen if I launch 1000 tar processes in about a second? I.e. will I get some kind of error message?
<vertx> krish: use shorewall or firestarte, unless you're proficient with iptables
<ocRob> fasta: try it
<hc> fasta, are you trying to see what happens if you launch a fork bomb?
<fasta> hc: no
<visof> hi
<gnutron> theeclipse: then sudo chown you:root /media/disk
<whuffor> MrSoundless: You could try something like this to remove all files from the current directory: find . -name '*' -exec rm {} \;
<jim_p> has anyone tried fwbuilder? i think is a bit more user friendly than firestarter
<gnutron> Zealot12: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vertx> jim_p: I use shorewall myself
<finiras> jim_p any idea how i can see the output of lshw when its too long for the screen of putty to hold
<gnutron> Zealot12: or editor of choice
<userbn> yes
<jim_p> finiras, dump it on a file like so                lshw > output.txt
<jim_p> finiras, or use more to view it page after page                 lshw | more
<finiras> thx jim_p, does that stuff work with most output commands?
<AdvoWork> how can i kill a process if I have it's id?
<jim_p> finiras, yea
<jim_p> AdvoWork, killall id
<jim_p> i think
<theeclipse> jim_p: It doesnt work
<gnutron> finiras: lshw > some-filename   then open the file in an editot
<MrSoundless> whuffor: ty, I found it, I just did rm -rf dirname and removed the complete dir :P
<theeclipse> gnutron: I can not chwon it even by root !!
<Mud|afk> gnutron: I will join the samba channel for that channel ;)
<Mud|afk> for that question*
<paranoid_ndroid> is there anyway to paste from firefox to a terminal?
<gnutron> theeclipse: it must be mounted first
<paranoid_ndroid> directly
<acasla> anyone know why an 8.10 livecd boots on my macbook, but not my acer?
<whuffor> MrSoundless: Glad you solved it
<MrSoundless> ty for the answer though :)
<whuffor> As a rule, the find command is very useful
<whuffor> Well worth learning
<theeclipse> gnutron: Yes I know, # chown behdad:root external/
<theeclipse> chown: changing ownership of `external/': Operation not permitted
<jim_p> acasla, is the acer laptop on ati?
<mrglinux> hi I have ubuntu 8.04 on my server but I have problem with install some package that I need you can see here http://phpfi.com/387271
<gnutron> theeclipse: thats 'chown' btw
<theeclipse> gnutron: lol, man it was a typo
<gnutron> theeclipse: an external drive eh?
<acasla> jim_p, the acer has an nvidia geforce 8600m
<visof> hello , something strange occurred in the above bar in the screen in gnome
<mrglinux> I install each one but I have problem also
<visof>  i was able to put a lot of the running application on this bar
<AdvoWork> ive got: rsync      2493       root  cwd   unknown                                 /home/ZimbraBackups (stat: No such device or address)  ive done: kill 2493 and its still there??
<theeclipse> gnutron: yes
<visof> like pidgin, xchat
<visof> in the right direction
<mrglinux> any soultion ?
<visof> now i can't do this i don't know what is the problem ?
<visof> is there anyone understanding me ?
<gnutron> theeclipse: i dunno
<theeclipse> gnutron: Thanks man.
<calliope> mmmmm gee it feels like I dont even have the right words for my question..   Where/How do I update the list of package sources so that the Update Manger can find the unfound deb files
<theeclipse> jim_p: Thank you.
<finiras> err whats that command line text editor called again
<calliope> ok so I found a software sources in the add/rem apps -> then preferenc
<gnutron> theeclipse: it is mounted right?
<calliope> so now where do I find proper source address?
<gnutron> theeclipse: type 'mount'
<theeclipse> gnutron: Yes I can mount it, the problem is that other users can not write on it, even by root I can not change its ownership and persmission
<mrglinux> apt-get install libberkeleydb-perl == The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libberkeleydb-perl: Depends: perlapi-5.8.8   E: Broken packages  :-(
<mrglinux> but perlapi-5.8.8 is installed
<Zealot12> gnutron: Thanks so much man! So I can now go in and rectify the situation...it was using the wrong driver. The "nvidia" driver, I have an old intel graphics chip so that was *not* gonna fly lol
<gnutron> theeclipse: hrm, chmod 755 it first maybe
<theeclipse> gnutron: It is 755 by default
<finiras> can anybody name a good command line text editor
<theeclipse> finiras: VIM
<whuffor> ed or ex had been around forever
<whuffor> *has
<gnutron> finiras: nano is easy, vi is powerful, emacs same thing
<finiras> rite thx
<gnutron> vi aka vim
<whuffor> those are fullscreen editors though. The question was for a command line editor
<theeclipse> finiras: btw if you are under ubuntu why dont you use GEDIT ?
<Scix> Is it posible to preconfigure WPA securitysettings in the interface file?
<amdpox> well, I'm guessing he just wants a CLI editor, whuffor
<whuffor> Mmm. Possibly
<finiras> theeclipse no im approachign a ubuntu server using SSH
<Scix> Can't find anything while googleing..
<whuffor> You can't always use a gui editor if you for instance connect via ssh or something.
<finiras> its been long since i did this stuff, forgot most of the commands
<yourface> HEY!!!
<theeclipse> finiras: Then use SSH -X
<dnyy> Is envyng still useful in Ubuntu 8.10?  Every mention of it seems geared toward 8.04
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nnooplo_> #linuxac
<whuffor> theeclipse: Why use a gui if you don't have to?
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: I use it
<yourface> FUCK YOU
<dnyy> :x
<finiras> theeclipse im using putty from a windows machine
<gnutron> Zealot12: read that file, note the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver.xorg command
<theeclipse> whuffor: Well it is harf to start with VIM, it was just a suggestion
<amdpox> finiras, then you'd need special software if you wanted to use X forwarding over ssh
<amdpox> XMing I think it's called
<dnyy> ActionParsnip: Well when it asks me to pick a driver, only one shows up.  I'm guessing it's the correct one?  I really don't want to mess anything up. :x
<amdpox> nano is probably the easiest course
<theeclipse> finiras: Then as mentioned above, VIM or Nano
<whuffor> theeclipse: making gui work over a network in a secure way isn't that easy either :)
<acasla> VIM was the first editor I ever used, from my noob days. It's not too hard, I think
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: just instal the driver with auto hardware detection and it'll install what it needs, make sure you run the app with gksudo
<finiras> amdpox, X forwarding? you mean like send a file from that pc to the one im on now?
<acasla> i agree that nano is easier than VIM
<theeclipse> whuffor: Oh alright man ;)
<ActionParsnip> +1 nano
<amdpox> finiras, no, it lets you run GUI apps remotely
<hc> whuffor, actually ... if you know how to use SSH tunnels its very easy.
<dnyy> ActionParsnip: I'm running Xubuntu and gksudo/gedit seem to never do anything. Is there a xfce alternative or something?
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: sudo apt-get install gksudo maybe (?)
<whuffor> hc: Agreed, but you have to learn it first. It can be very convenient
<theeclipse> dennda: MousePad ?
<finiras> amdpox i know how it works thx. ive done this a lot before only it was a long time ago so i forgot the names
<amdpox> dnyy, mousepad is the text editor
<hc> whuffor, i use it to administrate a bunch of pc's at school, so yeah, it's really easy.
<Severian> dnyy, You can install gedit on xfce.  It installs pretty easily.  I assume gksudo would not be bad, but I have not tried that.
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: according to one post, xfce uses gtk too
<theeclipse> gnutron: Anyway thanks man!
<whuffor> hc: I think it's great too. My objection was just that learning how to do that just to use a graphical editor instead of a text editor seemed like overkill and not necessary
<gnutron> theeclipse: welcome
<dnyy> Severian: Ah, alright then.  It not coming preinstalled had me confused as to if I should install it or not. :p
<amdpox> xfce is gtk-based, but I think gedit has gnome deps
<ActionParsnip> amdpox: im just trying to give him graphical sudo
<ddoom> how do I disable gdm from starting onboot, without removing it
<Photoguy> I try to load Rosetta stone using wine vitual desktop, but it says "please insert the correct cd"
<dnyy> Well it seems there isn't a gnome-based GUI at the moment. :/
<Severian> dnyy,  xfce has most of the libraries that gedit needs already.  You just add the app.  I always do that on xubuntu.  xubuntu is very nice on my P2/366.  Enjoy it.
<ActionParsnip> Photoguy: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=1867
<amdpox> ddoom, install bum and disable the service
<hc> whuffor, that's a good point.
<dnyy> Severian: I do, it runs a lot better with 512MB of RAM than gnome/kde.
<dnyy> So if there's no GUI for this, I'm assuming sudo will do just fine?
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: you run: gksudo envyng-gtk
<amdpox> dnyy, running graphical apps with plain sudo can lead to issues
<Photoguy> Thanks I'll try that.
<gnutron> ddoom: you use invoke.rc.d i believe, ask jack sparrow  that question
<amdpox> Photoguy, do you have a language pack CD in?
<Photoguy> Yes :)
<amdpox> In the physical drive?
<Zealot12> gnutron: it says "Package 'xserver.xorg' is not installed and no info is available" hmmmm
<Photoguy> Yes
<ddoom> gnutron: k
<dnyy> ActionParnsip: It's saying there isn't a GUI, though, other than one for KDE.
<amdpox> hmmm, I got rosetta working, lemme try to remembe rhow
<Photoguy> Ok
<Photoguy> It odes the same with BF2
<gnutron> Zealot12: intrepid, probably so, just installed ibex today on one box.
<Photoguy> Battlefield 2
<Severian> ddoom,  I would do      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<amdpox> Severian, that's hardly a permenant solution
<gnutron> Severian: but it will restart on boot
<amdpox> Photoguy, run winecfg and check the Drives tab
<Zealot12> gnutron: well I changed my device drivers and saved, do I need to reboot or reinstall this xserver.xorg?
<Severian> amdpox, and gnutron   Good points.
<Photoguy> Ok, but I'm on Windows now..
<mrglinux> I have big problem .. my ubunu can not get any package from repository
<gnutron> Zealot12: what version?
<Photoguy> Using Rosetta srtone.
<gnutron> Zealot12: what version ubuntu
<amdpox> Photoguy, you'll have more luck with interactive support if you can interact ;)
<danaka> what's the linux equivalent of ipconfig?
<amdpox> danaka, ifconfig
<danaka> thanks
<Photoguy> Right.
<mrglinux> I check repository for example http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com but when I apt-get install . can not find package but when I manual get with wget I can ...
<Zealot12> gnutron: oh I am on Intrepid I believe (its 8.10)
<ActionParsnip> danaka: you can also display single interfaces with ifconfig eth0 for example
<amdpox> mrglinux, have you apt-get updated recently?
<gnutron> Zealot12: lsb_release -a in a term. intrepid did away with xserver.xorg
<mrglinux> amdpox yes I had
<ddoom> btw, I did update-rc.d -f gdm remove which worked
<Severian> When I am changing services, I normall just adjust the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d, but I don't usually suggest others try it that way.
<Circuitsoft> Anyone know anything about HD Audio?
<gnutron> ddoom: cool. i just learned something, thx
<mrglinux> but it hase a problem im sure.. I could not install anything
<mrglinux> I have to get with wget
<Hew> How do I identify which process is sending packets regularly on a particular port?
<Zealot12> gnutron: I says "No LSB modules are available" then it lists the Ubuntu distributor ID and release info
<gnutron> Hew: install wireshark
<gnutron> Zealot12: yeah, thats what it does.
<Hew> gnutron: Done, I can see packets being sent from a certain port. How do I find which process is doing it?
<nickla1> hello, if I wanna use a usb memory as boot device instead of a cd, and burn the iso to the usb memory instead, what file format should the usb memory be, and can I just unpack the iso and copy the files to the usb memory or do I have to use some program?
<gnutron> Hew: not sure
<ActionParsnip> !usb | nickla1
<ubottu> nickla1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gnutron> i need sleep, night everybody
<Zealot12> gnutron: oh okay...wow...so I had no idea they did away with that. and here I was running around in circles lol. so, i restart now?
<dominic_f> nickla1 - if you're using 8.10 there's a menu option to create a memory stick as a boot device.  System->Administration->Create a USB startup disk
<Photoguy> Night
<Zealot12> Night
<nickla1> dominic_f: im using the original xandros on the asus eee 900
<gnutron> Hew: sudo tcpdump -i eth0 might work, i dunno. night!
<Hew> gnutron: Thanks, I'll give it a go. Night :-)
<nickla1> dominic_f: I have had other distros installed, but now im back to original, just wanna play and try to install it with usb
<Zealot12> Severian: You spoke about Xcfe earlier. I am actually running on LESS than 512MBram (256) and I wonder if maybe I should try Xubuntu. I just wasnt sure if it was like the GNOME desktop or if any of the Ubuntu functions/programs would work there
<nickla1> dominic_f: I have an external cd/dvd burner at home
<haiyang_> Hello everyone. I want to use Django evolution. But on production server, how can I add the svn evolution directory onto my PYTHONPATH? I'm using Mod_Python + Apache2
<HURFS> hey does deluge support importing utorrent style lists
<nickla1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mrglinux> I need this package how can I find.. I could not find it perlapi-5.10.0
<haiyang_> Because when I run ./manage.py syncdb on production server, it reports: Error: No module named django_evolution
<edgar> hi, I have a pc that doesnt have usb or network booting, is there a way to make a cdrom that can do the tftp deal and then find the os install files for xp on my ubuntu box over the network.... if that makes any sense...
<nickla1> !usb
<nickla1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ghdmhgf> sdup
<nickla1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danaka> is there a good, fairly complex, but still minimalistic torrent program for linux? like utorrent is to windows?
<ghdmhgf> ye
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | danaka
<a3Dman> I use transmission
<ubottu> danaka: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<a3Dman> good app
<ocRob> transmission
<ghdmhgf> ctorrent
<danaka> i want to have encryption as well
<ghdmhgf> also
<ActionParsnip> ktorrent + web interface :)
<brandan> Is it possible to format a disk without connecting it to the computer or anything because my hard disk is stuck in a verry bad sector and won't boot
<dnyy> Hmm, so that didn't work out.  I followed the instructions, it said the driver was installed successfully, restarted, and was told no display device was found.
<ActionParsnip> danaka: ktorrent allows encryption, if you dont have kde libs already installed they will be needed too
<danaka> alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> brandan: no, it needs connecting to a system for power and controling to be formatted
<magnetron> brandan→ start from a CD, format it using the tools on the CD
<rohdef> does anyone know of a xxx-commander (like gnome-commander) that asks automatically for sudo password when trying to do something restricted (like editing a file in /etc)?
<ActionParsnip> brandan: ive heard of people waving magnets over them but i dont personally advise it
<youshaoyun> who know qingshuang ,what is it?
<brandan> ActionParsnip lol
<youshaoyun> who know qingshuang ,what is it?
<SlimeyPete> ActionParsnip: one would have to open the casing for that anyway unless one has access to an enormous electromagnet ;)
<ActionParsnip> brandan: if you get the ultimate boot cd, you can run the diagnostic tool from the drives manufacturer to test it
<brandan> ActionParsnip Its under warn by Western Digital I guess i can just call them
<ActionParsnip> brandan: sounds like the best route
<brandan> ActionParsnip BIOS won't boot with it linux and Windows Crash
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete: i could make one pretty quick ;)
<ActionParsnip> brandan: sounds like the IDE is shot on the drive
<brandan> Could this happend when windows was writing on it and then it was unpluged (USB extrenal drive)
<brandan> I took out the drive itself and connected it to SATA
<ActionParsnip> brandan: you could have caused a power spike, but dont mention that ;)
<brandan> :)
<rohdef> anyone know of a ***-commander (like midnight-commander) that can easily access windows shares?
<ActionParsnip> brandan: is the controller pin for master / slave in the right place?
<ActionParsnip> brandan: did you try a few SATA cables / molex's
<ghdmhgf> hey
<brandan> Yes
<ghdmhgf> questong for u
<ActionParsnip> rohdef: samba / smbmount
<brandan> But my computer bitched at me when i switched up the Sata cables
<ActionParsnip> brandan: its fried then imho
<gamla_kossan> hi people. I'm trying to connect to my networks samba share, but I get an error. I click 'Places -> Connect to network -> Windows share', enter the relevant stuff in the fields, but then I get Cannot display location "smb://192.168.10.5/" No application is registered as handling this file". Anyone have a clue what's wrong?
<ghdmhgf> hhow to  access a windows share from an acerone netbook
<rohdef> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll take a look at it
<paranoid_ndroid> the scroll from the touchpad stopped working, what can I do?
<brandan> It makes the hard disk of death sound
<ActionParsnip> ghdmhgf: samba / smbmount
<zetheroo> whats the command to install the libdvdread3 package?
<ghdmhgf> i'm locked nto acer repostoires
<gamla_kossan> gretchen: click Places -> Connect to  network -> Windows share'
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<ghdmhgf> and the sambaclient doesnt have smbmount
<ghdmhgf> online smbclient
<ghdmhgf> only*
<ghdmhgf>  tried installing k4smbn
<ghdmhgf> and i Preeviewed the share
<ghdmhgf> but it wouldn't MOUNT
<Firetramp> Hi, just installed Ubuntu 8.10, and the interface is rather.. slow. I've heard that upgrading to the Nvidia Beta drivers solves this issue. Is there anyway to get Ubuntu to do this automatically, or will I have to install it manually?
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: sorry I did not mean install it, since it is already installed ... but there was a command to "activate" it somehow ...
<ghdmhgf> ye
<ghdmhgf> reduce the Effects
<ActionParsnip> ghdmhgf: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1404
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: you dont "activate" libs, they sit and wait until they are needed by apps
<SRazi> gamla_kossan: your subnet mask and default gateway is configured!
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: I dunno how to say it .. there is a command that configures it or something,,,,
<gamla_kossan> SRazi: I'm sorry what?
<mrglinux> I will be crazy now .. I want to install libltdl3 but it say http://phpfi.com/387284  each package that I install I got this .. now I don't know what shaill I do
<gamla_kossan> +make? =) my if is set up the way it should be. I'm thinking there's a package I'm missing..?
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: this is what I meant :) sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Djon> All hi
<mathielind> just wanna ask, i installed ubuntu server and choosed english setup and the configured it for swedish keyboard ... now when i use for example nano editor it wont display swedish characters in nano, just weird characters ..aslo if i create a webpage in WINDOWS with swedish characters the apache server wont display them correct .... any help?
<chimp> Hey, I'm trying to add a simple script to startup using update-rc.d and having no luck at all
<nickla1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mathielind> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<chimp> I've tried quite a few variations on the command, and only thing I can make it do is run the script on shutdown
<Djon> 3HAET KTO HIBYDb PYCCKNN?
<Tch23> HI there!
<lianimator> how can I reduce mic hiss?
<Tch23> I don't understand why...when I add some icone-pack from gnome-art it doesn't appear... instead I got default pack
 * mrglinux prefer go on debian.. because ubuntu has lot of problem in dependency also normal user to answer problems 
<amdpox> !ru | Djon
<ubottu> Djon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ompaul> !ru | Djon
<bushwakko> I can't find opennms in apt-cache, but lsb-release says DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<nick|here> i want a base system with only x-window-system only. i installed it. but my keyboard and touchpad aren't recognized
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: pull down mic volume from 100%
<bushwakko> what's wrong?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: I'm using my laptop as an amplifier for my guitar
<kamenoko> hello, i cannot reveive dcc transfers in xchat-gnome, would someone be willing to help me?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: pulling down would reduce the volume as well
<Tch23> lianimator: a laptop is not an amplifier you know
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: yeah but you crank up the lower volume and you get better quality
<daftykins> kamenoko, that's probably more down to your router / port forwarding config than Xchat / Linux
<kamenoko> okie dokie
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: its lke having your amp cranked up and your cab low, its sounds terrible
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: mic down, volume up huh?
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: yeah
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: please tell me you keep your amp at low levels
<kamenoko> should the ports involved be mapped using udp or tcp?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: any idea of what to do with mic boost?
<SmokeyD> hey people. Is there a tool that allows me to directly edit gpg encrypted text files, which first decrypts the file, let's me edit it, and then encrypts it again?
<daftykins> kamenoko, TCP - do you have a router yeah?
<Brandan> ActionParsnip, What should I put for the "Please enter the reason for replacing the drive(s) (30 chars max):" :D
<boozary> i want install completely LAMP in ubuntu 8.10 on Terminal, please help me !
<kamenoko> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: mid range i suppose, just play round with different levels, high medium and low
<Tch23> lianimator: can you copypast your problem once again please, so I can read it?
<kamenoko> thanks
<lianimator> Tch23: how can I reduce mic hiss?
<SmokeyD> boozary: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<boozary> SmokeyD, aah, ty
<Tch23> lianimator: you got a lot of background noise?
<lianimator> Tch23: I have mic hiss.. probably a low quality mic
<aaaa``> can anyone tell me any solution of INPUT/OUTPUT error..
<aaaa``> I ve been trying to install Ubuntu.. :(
<lianimator> Tch23: could be the low Q soundcard
<SmokeyD> boozary: or http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100
<lianimator> Tch23: some sound drivers in windows had Mic Hiss reduction..
<Tch23> lianimator: wich mic which card?
<SmokeyD> aaaa``: please provide some more information
<SmokeyD> when do you get that error?
<SmokeyD> what exactly are you doing?
<aaaa``> Im trying to install Ubuntu from Ubuntu CD.. It copies the data and reboots ... then comes the Input/Output Errno5.
<lianimator> Tch23: Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) HD audio controller (rev 02)
<daftykins> aaaa``,  so it fully installs but after restarting to exit the LiveCD you get that?
<aaaa``> yes
<daftykins> is it definitely booting from the HDD at that point?
<daftykins> and you've taken the disc out?
<aaaa``> i tried the downloaded Iso.. + the CD i took by my friend.
<aaaa``> yes
<ActionParsnip1> aaaa``: did you md5 check the image you downloaded as well as checking the cd for defects at first boot?
<Tch23> lianimator: gish... do you really expect to have good quality with that?
<daftykins> run the disc self checker off the boot menu
<afancy> Hi, i got the error, which library should i install? configure: error: library 'pam' is required for PAM
<youshaoyun> let's fuck  qinshuang  ,please say that follow me
<youshaoyun> let's fuck  qinshuang  ,please say that follow me
<lianimator> Tch23: no, but I expect a software mic hiss reduction
<FloodBot2> youshaoyun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaaa``> y friend installed from the same disc.
<Tch23> lianimator: Aidacity can reduce noise by playing with frecquencies but you'll never have a good sound
<LoveGuru> afancy: i think its saying there library 'pam' missing
<Flannel> youshaoyun: Please keep it on topic and family friendly
<gregseth> afancy: lemme guess... libpam ?
<afancy> LoveGuru: yes,i see, but i dont know which library
<afancy> gregseth: there is many libspam, but in dont know which one
<Tch23> lianimator: download audacity, put an hipass filter on your sound and delete high frequencies (perhaps some mid freqs) until your sound is clean enough
<aaaa``> i tried to find the solution at forums.. no success :(
<youshaoyun> OK
<lianimator> Tch23: and audacity can do this on-the-fly?
<Tch23> lianimator: maybe you'll even find an hiss filter built in
<daftykins> or maybe he'll buy something sensible instead of trying to use a laptop for audio related stuffs :P
<Tch23> lianimator: nop audacity have to calculate stuff
<lianimator> Tch23: I'm using my microphone as playback
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: not sure if this is helpful: http://www.mail-archive.com/pgsql-admin@postgresql.org/msg05772.html
<Tch23> lianimator: if you want real time effect, it's gonna be painful
<Tch23> lianimator: well...a little bit more complicated
<kern> how come when i set up a wired connection in network manager when i add the netmask as  255.255.255.0 it will hcange it to 24 ??
<aaaa``> Im trying again.. if again failed.. Ill not try again..
<daftykins> aaaa``, i said use the disc checker
<daftykins> off the boot menu
<kamenoko> kekeke, the problem was with auto-accepted dcc's, it's all better now, thanks for the help :D
<lianimator> Tch23: ever heard of guitarFX3?
<daftykins> kamenoko,  :) as in they were turned off?
<Tch23> lianimator: download jack, download some LADSPA from synaptic,
<kamenoko> nah, it was turned on
<ActionParsnip1> daftykins: you can get reasonable SoundBalster PCMCIA card which will do ok audio sampling but yeah for audio stuffs I'd probably jump a mac
<daftykins> ah ok, cool
<kamenoko> once i had to confirm a send, it worked great
<daftykins> onboard sound from a laptop is always going to be highly susceptible to EMI
<ActionParsnip1> daftykins: dont you just love when peolple dont check the disk at any point then moan the install isnt right
<SmokeyD> aaaa``: how did you install? Do you have windows as well? Did you erase the whole disk or use existing partitions?
<Tch23> lianimator:then jackrack or some realtime effect soft... then hook up stuff like that in jack : Mic In->Jack Rack ->output
<kamenoko> and cosmic rays
<daftykins> ActionParsnip1, ja :D
<Tch23> lianimator: don't forget to set up latency as low as you can without having xruns...
<Tch23> lianimator: if you don't understand what i'm saying...well...RTFM dude... there's a lot of good tutos
<Flannel> !rtfm | Tch23
<ubottu> Tch23: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lianimator> Tch23: RTM is good enough
<afancy> ActionParsnip1: thanks for information, But i still cannot find how to solve this problem
<Photoguy> I'm trying to run Rosetta stone, but when I try to run (under Wine) it says "please insert correct cd-rom"
<Photoguy> I have it in a physical drive.
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: im not good with libs, maybe someone else can help translate
<Tch23> ubottu: rooo... I know that I'm speaking to a bot...but I'm wounded
<afancy> ActionParsnip1: it said the pam is not installect corredtly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> lianimator, Tch23: the "go away and find it yourself" attitude isn't welcome here.  If you're going to help, be helpful.
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: then reinstall it
<Polysics> i feel stupid for asking for this but... how do i launch a command in a way that makes it continue even if i log out?
<ActionParsnip1> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Polysics> i have to do a lenghty geocoding and wanted to be able to turn off the client machine
<Tch23> Flannel: I knom man... I should have said "it's out of my reach"...
<ActionParsnip1> Polysics: theres something called screen that does it or something ( i believe )
<Tch23> lianimator: is it clearer
<chimp> A script im trying to run in init.d needs full network access before it can run, is there a way I can implement this?
<Tch23> lianimator: or d'you need some more explainations?
<ikonia> chimp thats already done
<cuonglb> hi all
<chimp> At the minute it seems to run too early, and doesnt connect
<Photoguy> I'm trying to run Rosetta stone, but when I try to run (under Wine) it says "please insert correct cd-rom"
<ikonia> chimp: innit sciprts are run as root
<Flannel> Tch23: Sounds good.  Thanks.
<Photoguy> I have it in a physical drive.
<daftykins> Photoguy, wine won't map the CD to the Linux system CD mount point automatically
<lianimator> Tch23: thanks, I'm installing jack-rack
<Photoguy> Ok..
<chimp> ikonia: I realise that, its simply when the script is run from bootup it doesnt find the server its supposed to connect to
<chimp> but does once its booted
<ikonia> chimp that doesn't mean it needs root
<chimp> ahh sorry, badly worded
<ActionParsnip1> Polysics: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-776385.html
<Polysics> ActionParsnip1, screen is GREAT, thanks :-)
<chimp> What i mean is i need the computer to have fully connected to the network, before the script is run
<ActionParsnip1> Polysics: np man
<Polysics> it's useful for a variety of things
<Tch23> Flannel: sociological statement : It's weird cause forums push people to "RTFM" and find by themself... While IRC don't.... It may be because forums have limited space while IRC don't... I think I got a forum behavior in the wrong place
<ikonia> chimp then order it after the networking setup
<Photoguy> So how do I assign it?
<chimp> ikonia: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip1> chimp: you could have it test the connectivitys at the strat of the script. Once all are ok, run the next bits
<chimp> How do i make it run last
<daftykins> Photoguy, not sure how WINE maps a CD drive
<ikonia> chimp look at the order of the scripts in /etc/rc2.d
<Photoguy> Oh.
<cuonglb> Kernel panic, how can i recovery ?
<daftykins> is there anything that looks like "drive D" in ~/.wine/ ?
<ikonia> cuonglb power off and back on
<daftykins> the place where it puts the "fake" hard disk
<cuonglb> repeat power off and back on = n lolz :D
<daftykins> back in a bit, got a job to do
<daftykins> some IT student can't turn a screen on >_<
<ikonia> cuonglb thats the only way out of a panic
<ha6i> can some one help me to troubleshoot audia device? i am using ubuntu 8.10....
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: is there any option to point the 'cd drive' to a folder on the system
<Robbie_Crash> is there any reason for me to backup ~/.gvfs?
<Photoguy> Ok, I'll look into it.
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: like rosettastone.exe -source="C:\somefolder\"
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: run the exe with /? on the end
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: or maybe theres a reg hack to get round
<Photoguy> hmm.
<DaveKong> what is a good dictionary application similar to the xfce dictionary without all the dependencies?
<cuonglb> resolved by myself !!
<DIFH-iceroot> DaveKong: "ding"
<ActionParsnip1> DaveKong: google has define ;)
<ActionParsnip1> DaveKong: define:ubuntu for example
<ikonia> cuonglb how did you resolve a kernel panic ?
<ha6i> repeating.....can some one help me to troubleshoot audio device? i am using ubuntu 8.10....i am not able to anything. on windows its working right.
<Robbie_Crash> ha6i what soundcard?
<sdf> first uninstall windows
<sdf> :P
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | ha6i
<ubottu> ha6i: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> sdf thats not funny
<DaveKong> thanks DIFH-iceroot , ActionParsnip1 I would rather not have to open a browser and like getting the many sources compiled for me without other junk
<ActionParsnip1> DaveKong: hmm, gimme a sec then
<ActionParsnip1> DaveKong: xfce4-dict
<Robbie_Crash> So, is there any reason for me to backup ~/.gvfs or is it something that I won't need an old version of when I rebuild a system? It looks like all it had on my last backup was a bunch of links to smb shares off my Windows boxes which are backed up elsewhere
<james1979> !
<DaveKong> ActionParsnip1, lol, said not that cause so many dependencies :(
<james1979> !mp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp
<james1979> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Photoguy> I still can't get the drives to work in Wine!
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: you could no cd its ass
<ikonia> Photoguy #winehq is a better wine support channel
<Photoguy> You mean copy an image of the cd?
<ActionParsnip1> DaveKong: stardict
<ActionParsnip1> Photoguy: maybe theres a way to put the files in the installed folder and modify the binary
<ActionParsnip1> DaveKong: wordweb
<Photoguy> Ok, I'll try on winehq
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip1: i alreday told him that "ding" is a very good one
<ActionParsnip1> DaveKong: wordweb needs wine
<ActionParsnip1> !info ding
<ubottu> ding (source: ding): Graphical dictionary lookup program for Unix (Tk). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 90 kB, installed size 412 kB
<james1979> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip1> pretty small
<DaveKong> ActionParsnip1, yea and looks like it has less dependencies as well
<ActionParsnip1> DaveKong: specially if you already have / use wine
<fakeplastic> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ultratek> hi i need some help
<ultratek> ?
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | ultratek
<ubottu> ultratek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard4> man 2 stat: "stat() stats the file pointed to by path and fills in buf." What does mean 'to stat' here?
<ultratek> i am new to linux as iof today
<nickla1> just a simple question, why is it so damn important/cool with the uptime?
<ultratek> i want to install bukowski 0.9 theme
<ultratek> it ends with .emerald
<bullgard4> nickla1: In order that the operator is informed about his system.
<ultratek> ty
<Photoguy> How do I add themes?
<ultratek> yea
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: you'll need to install emerald then
<ultratek> i have compiz ready
<ultratek> i have those files too
<ultratek> how do i install them
<nickla1> bullgard4: yeah, but why does people write their uptime in irc?
<Caesi> Hi.. Is it possible to automount a windows harddrive under Ubuntu 8.10 and, if so, how?
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: sudo apt-get install emerald
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs-3g | Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ultratek> cool
<Caesi> thanks @ ActionParsnip1
<shrini> Hi, My usb is not mounting automatically,  any help?
<james1979> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<james1979> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip1> shrini: does it show up in: sudo fdisk -l ?
<DaveKong> !dictionary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary
<ubuntoil> Hi, where can I find some help about *.fdi files used to configure stuff like mouse, trackpad...
<bullgard4> nickla1: An uptime in IRC may matter if somebody has knowledge about a message sent/received or not.
<shrini> ActionParsnip1: yes, I have to mount it manually
<shrini> ActionParsnip1: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<nickla1> bullgard4: ok
<ActionParsnip1> shrini: you could add it to /etc/fstab
<shrini> ActionParsnip1: ? how?
<ActionParsnip1> !fstab | shrini
<ubottu> shrini: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<moDumass> aaaargghhh every time i do a big system update - one that requires a reeboot, my graphics get totally schwaked
<moDumass> like 640x480
<shrini> ActionParsnip1: /etc/fstab will mount on boot time only, I think
<shrini> ActionParsnip: I want automount
<ActionParsnip1> shrini: it will try, if the usb isnt there it will be ignored
<shrini> ActionParsnip1: will it mount it, when it finds one?
<ActionParsnip1> shrini: if you have it in there it should automount. I dont use automount myself. I prefer to manage my system
<firetrap> moDumass, maybe because you are upgrading your kernel and the required graphics driver isn't available for that kernel version?
<ActionParsnip1> shrini: yeah definately
<FluxD> Hi, what happened to the www-data user on intrepid?
<Ian_Corne> shrini: mount -a makes everything mount that's not mounted in the fdisk file
<Ian_Corne> fstab*
<ActionParsnip1> Ian_Corne: thatd need sudo
<moDumass> firetrap, i dloaded the nvidia driver, and installed it so its not that
<ultratek> how do i get emerald to start usin it
<EeVeeTzA> Help: I tried to instal "fingerprint" splash theme, and I lose the splash... Now i can only see textual look. I'm newbie, so sorry if the explanation was not good
<DaveKong> DIFH-iceroot, ding appears to be a Dutch / English translator not sure how to make it work like a normal dictionary...
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: emerald --replace & 2>/dev/null
<firetrap> moDumass, and you downloaded the correct one for your new kernel version?
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: if you head into emerald settings manager you can apply the theme
<FluxD> Hi, what happened to the www-data user on intrepid?
<DIFH-iceroot> DaveKong: i am using it for german <-> english, just have to use the correct dictionary-file
<moDumass> firetrap, i have 3d desktop. just only 640x480
<DIFH-iceroot> DaveKong: i think i am using the ispell file
<firetrap> moDumass, strange, lool
<shrini> ActionParsnip1: fine. Thanks
<shrini> Thanks for all
<shrini> will try and tell
<ActionParsnip1> shrini: if you are gonna mes with fstab
<ActionParsnip1> shrini: back the old one up first
<moDumass> firetrap, yeh tell me about it, if anyone can think of a reason or a way to select a fatter screen size please fill me in
<ultratek> how do i undo that
<ultratek> heh
<ActionParsnip1> shrini: so you can roll back if it gets broken
<ultratek> now menu bars to drag by
<shrini> ActionParsnip1: fine
<firetrap> moDumass, can't you adjust the resolution?
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: you can alt + drag, im guessing you have an nvidia card?
<ultratek> ati
<ultratek> ohh
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: ok run: compiz --replace & 2>/dev/null
<moDumass> firetrap, 640x480 lower are the only options
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: you are missing your window decorators
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: find a fix for that and you can jump to emerald
<moDumass> firetrap, its like its not detecting the monitor type
<firetrap> moDumass, try editing your xorg.conf, you can add extra resolutions in there
<ultratek> how do i close windows now
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: alt+ f4
<ultratek> yea
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: id switch back to whatever you were on before (compiz or metacity) and fix your window decorator issue
<ultratek> how do i fix it
<Ned_Flanders7> kewl quake4 is running fine
<For> Hi
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: ive found a post: So I always changed 2 lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from 16bit to 24bit. It ALWAYS WORKED.
<ultratek> kool
<Robbie_Crash> How can I create a custom resolution with nvidia drivers, when adding said res to my xorg.conf does not work? I'm a victim of overscanning.
<ultratek> i will get lost ...
<ultratek> on that
<nickla1> !nvidia @ Robbie_Crash
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: add the following line to your xorg.conf's device section: Option     "RenderAccel"   "true"
<nickla1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickla1> !nvidia@Robbie_Crash
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steveccc> hi all - i have intrepid installed but would like to have open office 3 - i have seen on the web insructions to add another repo and then it is possible to upgrade to it - will this cause any issues later when ubuntu releases the update - woudl i be better to wait?
<FluxD> !lighttpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighttpd
<ultratek> how do i do that?
<FluxD> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ultratek> just type that cmd
<ultratek> ?
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickla1> !gkfd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkfd
<allsystemsarego> !info lighttpd | FluxD
<ubottu> lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.19-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 270 kB, installed size 956 kB
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: you could try adding: Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to your screen section
<Robbie_Crash> nickla1 there's nothing in there that would help with my problem. My drivers are installed properly, the problem is that transmitting to my 1080p at 1080 res cuts off 20 pixels top and bottom and 42 left and right.
<FluxD> allsystemsarego, what happened to www-data user ?
<gunnarahlberg>  my laptop panics from time to time. I've tried sysrq+r but that doesn't work from X but from terminal. If I'm lucky, I Ctrl-f2 and then sysrq works. not from X. And I can't find the reason for the panics! Help
<allsystemsarego> FluxD, some context please?
<nickla1> Robbie_Crash: I don't know what do about this, it's a known bug I think
<nickla1> right, it's a known bug?
<FluxD> allsystemsarego, I thought there was a www-data user and group?
<Dam0> hi
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: remember what you added so you can remove them if its no good
<Dam0> i want to run a vhost on my pc for irc how do i do it?
<ultratek> k
<ultratek> do i add the word option?
<FluxD> allsystemsarego, upon typing users and groups I see nothing in list
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: yep
<allsystemsarego> FluxD, yes, grep www /etc/group
<Robbie_Crash> nickla1 I'm not sure that it's a known bug, it's a known annoyance and known limitation
<sinan> is there a way to find the temperature of my CPU from terminal?
<ultratek> all done
<ultratek> now switch back to emerald?
<FluxD> allsystemsarego, I am trying to run some php pages on lighttpd, but I am getting permission denied
<allsystemsarego> FluxD, it's hidden, but it's there
<Dam0> hey how do i get rid od the ` next to my ident?
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: ok, save, close gedit and reboot. If its no good, boot to failsafe and edit out the lines with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: i'd write that down ;)
<allsystemsarego> FluxD, yes add your user to the www-data group
<FluxD> allsystemsarego, then I can see all php pages?
<Dam0>  how do i get rid of the ` next to my ident?
<allsystemsarego> FluxD, you also need to learn about Linux permissions
<ultratek> ty
<ActionParsnip1> Dam0: means you are connected to freenode somewhere else
<FluxD> allsystemsarego, and how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip1> Dam0: so you get that to differentiate
<Dam0> ActionParsnip1>: yeah im on dalnet...how do i get rif of it?
<Dam0> rif=rid
<ActionParsnip1> Dam0: i dunno how to solve it. Though, i think theres a self boot command as you know the password for the account
<Dam0> ok
<sobersabre> hi. any argentinians ?
<sobersabre> I need help with spanish, and ubuntu-es is a bit silent.
<ActionParsnip1> Dam0: id wait to see if any ops come in and ask them
<Dam0> ok
<Dam0> i didnt think there was ops in here?
<Dam0> real ones
<ultratek> i'm back
<ultratek> now how do i get enmerald goin
<allsystemsarego> FluxD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ultratek> its installed already
<sobersabre> and while I'm at it...
<sobersabre> I am trying to setup a multi-terminal computer.
<sobersabre> I have 2 nvidia cards.
<sobersabre> both DVI
<bullgard4> man 2 stat: "stat() stats the file pointed to by path and fills in buf." What does mean 'to stat' here?
<sobersabre> I can easily setup a dual monitor desktop.
<sobersabre> but I can't get it run with 2 GDMs.
<ultratek> what was the cmd to switch to emerald?
<ultratek> i'll write it down this time
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: emerald --replace & 2>/dev/null
<mrglinux> how to get version of pacge in terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: if you use up cursor you can scrolll your terminals history
<ActionParsnip1> mrglinux: dpkg -l | grep <name>
<ultratek> i rebooted though
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: its in ~/.bash_history
<ultratek> way kool
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: so yu can boot a million times and it'll still be there
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: you can also refire commands using !
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: try history | grep home
<ultratek> yea liek in mirc
<ultratek> ?
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: you can use !<some numbr> to refire that command again
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: i dont like mirc and never understood running mirc in linux
<ultratek> ahh
<internat1> if i wanted to find the last time a file was access in a specific mount point.. how would i go about doing that?
<ultratek> now the interface looks right
<ultratek> ty so much
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: uber :d
<joaopinto> internat1, stat file
<ultratek> how do i get that kool icon palette at the botttom of my screen like other peeps have
<allsystemsarego> ultratek, AWN
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: theres avant-window-navigator kooldock kiba-dock
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: try a few, see which you like
 * Kondensuotas_pie sweiki kales
<ActionParsnip1> i like kooldock if i HAD to have one
<Tex-Twil>  Hello, I used once a network monitor that shows via a web gui a lot of information about the network traffic per host (bandwidth, protocols, data transmitted .. ). I forgot the name of this app, anyone ?
<internat1> joaopinto: im told that wont work for what i want.. ie say i have a mnt point /home/share if the last file accessed is /home/share/bob/temp/blah.txt.. does that flow down to /home/share?
<allsystemsarego> internat1, nettop?
<internat1> nettop?
<allsystemsarego> sorry Tex-Twil nettop
<ActionParsnip1> Dam0: /msg nickserv ghost username password
<mrglinux> ActionParsnip1:I want to install liberperl5.8 but it need perl-base5.8.8-12 but the perl-base5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2 is insatalled if I want to remove it.. large of packge will be removed.. what is you idea ?
<mrglinux> **your
<ActionParsnip1> mrglinux: is there not a libperl5.10 to go with perl-base5.10 ?
<mrglinux> I don't know but I try it now
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<Tex-Twil> allsystemsarego, hmm not sure if this was the one
<sken> hello ubu guys
<ActionParsnip1> mrglinux: thats all i can think
<usamahashimi> Is there any harm if i disable ipv6?
<Kohvihoor> does anyone have an idea, why seamlessrdp won't work on ubuntu 8.10?
<mrglinux> yes
<ActionParsnip1> usamahashimi: should be ok
<mrglinux> I got it
<sken> i just wanted to ask  how can i delete google earth , i installed it by terminal
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip1, how can i disable it?
<allsystemsarego> usamahashimi, I disabled it and have no issues
<ultratek> how do i install kooldock that i just downloaded?
<ActionParsnip1> Kohvihoor: run it from terminal and you will get intelligent output
<sken> can anybody help meeeeeee!
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: sudo apt-get install kooldock
<usamahashimi> sken, cd /opt/google*; sudo ./uninstall*
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: you dont usually have to physically download stuff, it alll on repos
<Kohvihoor> ActionParsnip1, i do. it doesn't have any error, or anything. it just does not work, how it's supposed to.
<sken> ist that correct usamahashimi
<Debolaz[Pidgin]> I'm trying to add a static IP address to eth0, in addition to the dynamic address I already have. I've edited dhclient.conf and added an "alias" entry like it says in the documentation, but the alias isn't added by dhclient when I boot. However, if I restart dhclient with the exact same parameters as ubuntu starts it with, the static IP address entry is added correctly. How do I get the IP address to be added on boot?
<sken> ?
<Pabremer> Hiho ppl i instaled mandriva and it modificated ubuntus's grub... i was trying to fix it but i failed... now i cannot access both systems... what should i do?
<usamahashimi> sken, go to cd /opt and check googleearth directory!
<vyrgozunqk> hi guys
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<sken> expalin man
<sken> i am a newbie
<ActionParsnip1> sken: cd ~/google-earth; sh uninstall
<vyrgozunqk> i have a problem, i can't compile gspca on ubuntu interpid with kernel 2.6.27 - 10 ...
<usamahashimi> sken, if installed by apt then sudo apt-get remove googleearth
<allsystemsarego> Pabremer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ultratek> it did its thing...is there a cmd where i have to run to use it?
<ssh_rdp> My Xorg process is using 300mb of right now, but when I start X it is using about 50mb, and if I start compiz it start growing slowly. Does anybody knows why?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | Pabremer
<ubottu> Pabremer: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vyrgozunqk> do you know whats the problem
<usamahashimi> how can i disable ipv6?
<appotinn> Problem with "black screen" after suspend. What to do?
<Lord_Devi> I am looking for a quality forum outside of ubuntu's focused on programming in linux. I am quite new to programming in general and am hoping to find a helpful community somewhere. Does anyone here have any favorites?
<ActionParsnip1> usamahashimi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<ultratek> !
<ssh_rdp> It is a 64bit intrepid with intel GM965
<sivaji> desktop visual effects cant be enabled in my system please help me
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: its in your menus
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: or you can run it with: kooldock & 2>/dev/null
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip1, thanks, can i do it without rebooting?
<vyrgozunqk> sivaji, probably you don't have a driver installed...
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<vyrgozunqk> for yyour video card
<ActionParsnip1> usamahashimi: i'd imagine you could run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ultratek> well i dont have any icons to put on it yet
<sivaji> vyrgozunqk, no its installed but its not configured properly
<sivaji> vyrgozunqk, here xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f3bd79892 xorg log file http://pastebin.com/f345e18b7
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: well put some one, like browsers and chat clients and the apps you use most
<ultratek> how do i put like firefox on my desktop
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: if you like it, keep it. if not uninstall and install something different
<mic_p> Hi, I know that my isn't a ubuntu-related question, but... I need to "open" a isolinux cdrom that I have and see it inside, but I haven't found a solution. Some help?
<ssh_rdp> xrestop shows only 16mb of pixmaps
<ultratek> my windows decorators are acting funny since i ran kooldock
<ActionParsnip1> ultratek: right click desktop -> new link to app (maybe)
<ultratek> i dont have that option
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyoooooone please help walk me through nfs pretty please with sugar on top
<vyrgozunqk> sivaji, yo're with integrated graphics, sorry i can't help you :/
<vyrgozunqk> maybe somebodyy else will...
<ActionParsnip1> !nfs | rookeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> rookeeeeeeeee: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ultratek> there is create luancher
<rookeeeeeeeee> ActionParsnip1, ive tried that, i keep getting the same error over and over again
<sivaji> vyrgozunqk, ok thanks
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<Scare|Working> Hi all
<ActionParsnip1> rookeeeeeeeee: then websearch for the error you get
<sivaji> how to install and configure driver for  intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] vga card
<rookeeeeeeeee> how can i websearch for "internal error" ???
<sinuc> lol
<sinuc> eh, i mean hi
<ActionParsnip1> rookeeeeeeeee: when do you get the error?
<rookeeeeeeeee> when ever i try to mount my client computer
<sken> help i cannot uninstall googlearth
<bullgard4> My GNOME terminal shows in the last but one line a blue status line that displays: "-- MOST: "stdin*    (7,1) 7%". What program does cause this operating mode of the GNOME terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> rookeeeeeeeee: ok, what mount command are you using?
<ActionParsnip1> sken: i told you
<rookeeeeeeeee> oh god i forgot
<rookeeeeeeeee> what command should i use
<sinuc> "internal error" sounds like a gui, some gnome mounter stuff
<alex_21> Hi, what channel is it for the Kurdish Ubuntu Team?
<sinuc> try to mount via console
<sken> i can't dude
<sinuc> alex_21: /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<sken> no such file or directory
<sinuc> dunno which one is, thats how i would search
<ActionParsnip> sken: ls -a
<ActionParsnip> sken: sorry: cd ~/; ls -a
<ActionParsnip> sken: is there something googleearth shaped in that list?
<sken> yes
<sken> .googleearth                                googleearth_4.3.7284.3916+0.5.4-1_i386.deb
<rookeeeeeeeee> ActionParsnip, what command should i use to mount the system/
<sinuc> google for "how to mount nfs" or alike
<sken> actionparsnio
<ActionParsnip> sken: ahhh, ok then
<ActionParsnip> sken: sudo dpkg -r googleearth
<ActionParsnip> sken: that will uninstall it
<alex_21> Well thanks for your help, but I still can't find it, yawn
<alex_21> Good night. Bani Bash
<winterelf> hi, just wanted to know what is the command i need if i wanna see what wireless driver i m using
<joaopinto> internat1, I don't know, it should reflect since to access to a specific patname you need to access throw it's path parts
<ActionParsnip> winterelf: lshw -C network
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok, how do i mount the system in the terminal?
<sken> actionparsnip
<sken> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove googleearth, only the config  files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too. dimitris@dimitris-laptop:~$ sudo purge -r googlearth
<winterelf> •ActionParsnip• thanks...
<ActionParsnip> sken: thats not quite right
<sken> by the way i installed it it twice with differnt ways
<ActionParsnip> sken: sudo dpkg --purge -r googleearth
<cmv583> hello, i am having trouble installing JRE.
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyoooooone please help walk me through nfs pretty please with sugar on top
<Photoguy> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know the gnome equivelant of katapult?
<ActionParsnip> little launcher app
<sken> actionparsnip
<sken> dpkg: conflicting actions -r (--remove) and -P (--purge)  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files; Type dpkg --license for...
<sken> ...copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].  Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<ActionParsnip> sken: id use synaptic then and remove it that way
<sken> nothing happened
<Acedip> do we have a video editor tool of the likes of the windows movies maker,i mean the ease of use..??
<sken> googlearthi uninstalled in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Acedip: i only know of kino and avidemux
<sken> is uninstalle
<adv_> how can i make the expose style effect'?
<adv_> im on 8.19
<adv_> 8.10
<Acedip> ActionParsnip: and how do they rank in the ease of use column ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> hey, hello there! could anyone please walk me through the nfs mounting process?
<cmv583> ActionParsnip: i am trying to save JRE to my ext. HD. located /media/My Book/home/chad. Terminal tells me that directory is bad command? I don't have enough int. hd space. Can i make this work?
<adv_> how can i make the expose style effect'?
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Robbie_Crash> So, is there any reason for me to backup ~/.gvfs or is it something that I won't need an old version of when I rebuild a system? It looks like all it had on my last backup was a bunch of links to smb shares off my Windows boxes which are backed up elsewhere
<Panarchy> How do I install Ubuntu in text-only mode?
<sken> actionparsnip is uninstalled in sinaptic
<dimebar> Acedip: also try Open Movie Editor
<fasta> Is there a calculator in which I can input hex numbers?
<Robbie_Crash> Panarchy do you mean install it so that you don't have a gui at the end, or so that you don't have a gui during the install?
<rookeeeeeeeee> fasta they carry them at walmart
<fasta> rookeeeeeeeee: I meant like a command line tool.
<Robbie_Crash> fasta
<Robbie_Crash> python
<fasta> rookeeeeeeeee: already found one.
<rookeeeeeeeee> hey, hello there! could anyone please walk me through the nfs mounting process?
<sinuc> lol
<BoogieBoo> Hi, Can anyone help me to find out why the VPN connection using Nertwork manager doesn't work anymore in Ubunutu when trying to connect to a Windows VPn server?? This is extremley necessary to people who LIKE to work in Ubuntu but are forced to stay in companies where the servers are Windows!!!! so far we have  to restart in XP when some corporate file is nedeed and this is really anoying. Thannks
<sinuc> rookeeeeeeeee: some people already helped you out, youve gotta do some of the work by yourself.
<adv_> anyone
<adv_> how can i make the expose style effect'?
<sinuc> rather, consider, you wasting your time repeating your question.
<ActionParsnip> !mount | rookeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> rookeeeeeeeee: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sken> por cfare bythqira paskeni qen o
<sken> pu pu pu
<sinuc> what?
<Robbie_Crash> !spanish | sken
<ubottu> sken: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sinuc> dont ejaculate in the channel.
<sken> hello muchchas
<BoogieBoo> It seems that vpn connection for PPtP is a taboo or somerhitng else in internet, I can't find any solution to WHY this STOPED to work when Intrepid shoed up, and NOBODY IS GIVING SUPPORT ON THIS
<sken> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Panarchy> Robbie_Crash
<sken> how can i uninstall the fucking googlearth?
<BoogieBoo> Is there anyone who can help me?
<ompaul> !language | sken
<ubottu> sken: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sken> ok sorry
<Robbie_Crash> BoogieBoo what problem are you having with your vpn?
<Panarchy> Here's what I need to do
<Panarchy> Ubuntu: no gui > install a windows manager > remove components > add software > rebuild kernel >
<Panarchy> As I'm making my own distribution built on Ubuntu
<Panarchy> Please tell me how to install without a GUI
<ompaul> BoogieBoo, pptp is not secure so you won't find anyone really interested in it, I would suggest you use openvpn in its place
<cmv583> Panarchy:  can u help me?
<Robbie_Crash> Panarchy you could install the server version
<ompaul> !pptp | BoogieBoo
<ubottu> BoogieBoo: pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<BoogieBoo> Robbie_Crash, I am still using hardy, I was used to establish successfully VPN connection to PPTP server in our company network using networ-manager, however since the last Ubuntu Updateds it just stoped to work getting only CONNECTION FAILED
<BoogieBoo> ompaul, did you read what I wrote before?? I dont care if PPTP is secure or not, it is my company VPN server and I don't decide wether should be OPeVPN or somehting else, I just need to connect to get files to WORK
<sken> come on ubu gys
<sken> help sken
<stephenbyerley> speaking of vpn, is there a good client I can apt-get? can't get the version my university supports to build correctly
<Robbie_Crash> Panarchy or install it, and then remove gnome
<sken> i wan to uninstall googlearth
<BoogieBoo> stephenbyerley, which VPN server si your university using?
<Photoguy> How can I install themes??
<Photoguy> *one ?
<Robbie_Crash> BoogieBoo there's no error number? Have you tried recreating the connection?
<Panarchy> Robbie_Crash: You said I should install the server version?
<Photoguy> Can I use the add/remove applications?
<Robbie_Crash> Panarchy it's got no GUI at all, it's cli only
<BoogieBoo> Robbie_Crash, looking at the syslog file, just get "Modem Hung up", but if I restart in XP it is actually working fine
<Panarchy> Robbie_Crash: Well I did, about a day or two ago receive all ubuntu type distro's available from canonical in the mail...
<earthling> how do i find the amount of bandwidth my coumputer has used is there any good GTK monitor?
<sken> ubu guys you are driving me crazy
<Panarchy> Robbie_Crash: Will I be able to do what I need to do? Like what extra things are in the server version?
<Panarchy> sken
<earthling> ie the amountof kb's that my system has downloaded so far?
<stephenbyerley> BoogieBoo, cisco I guess? not sure I understand what you mean
<Panarchy> sken: I know it's somewhere... like sbin or something
<Panarchy> read the google docs and where it is installed to
<Panarchy> then type in
<BoogieBoo> stephenbyerley, in synaptic just look for "vpn", there will be the 3 types of clients you will need: pptp, openvpn and cisco
<Panarchy> sudo rm -r 'GOOGLE EARTH DIRECTOR'
<sken> how can i uninstall googlearth?
<allsystemsarego> earthling, yes, netw. history
<Panarchy> Robbie_Crash, are you still around?
<earthling>  how do i find the amount of bandwidth my coumputer has used is there any good GTK monitor?
<BoogieBoo> stephenbyerley, and also de vpn services
<Panarchy> sken: I just told you
<stephenbyerley> fair enough, thanks
<sken> how/?
<Panarchy> sken: I just told you
<sken> explain
<Panarchy> read my last 4 or so posts
<earthling> allsystemsarego : i need a GUI
<cmv583> Panarchy: any help with JRE?
<Panarchy> yes
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install
<Panarchy> um...
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> forgot
<FloodBot2> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoogieBoo> so any idea about my issue?
<Robbie_Crash> Panarchy probably a bunch, I'm not sure, but I know that you can remove the packages you don't want, and you should be able to choose not to install bind or lamp or anything.
<allsystemsarego> earthling, yes, System - Admin - System Monitor
<f0rsaken> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Panarchy> !hi
<Panarchy> ?
<Panarchy> not working for me
<Panarchy> lol
<hateball> It doesnt repeat itself
<Panarchy> How do I install ubuntu without a GUI?
<sken> panarchy it's not working
<Panarchy> How do I install Ubuntu in text-only mode?
<DJones> !alternate | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Panarchy> sken: Read everything I've written on this channel
<earthling> ok
<Robbie_Crash> DJones panarchy wants no gui after install
<Panarchy> DJones... aww, I'll have to DownThemAll another Ubuntu distro
<Panarchy> But thanks
<Panarchy> I'll do that now
<Panarchy> (xdcc send) lol
<sken> how can i uninstall googlearth
<FloodBot2> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> sken: I FUCKING TOLD YOU
<Robbie_Crash> Panarchy see my last post about extra packages
<Titan> what's the default root password
<sken> when
<Robbie_Crash> !language | panarchy
<ubottu> panarchy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Titan> its not the one I made for my first account during installation
<ompaul> !root | Titan there is none:
<ubottu> Titan there is none:: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sken> lol
<BoogieBoo> fine, so Ubuntu stopes to give support for PPTP because of its unsecurity, so the 90% of people who is workign in a company will stop to use Ubuntu to access their jobs...good
<Titan> thanks ompaul
<Robbie_Crash> BoogieBoo I've got a PPTP connection at home, that works fine under Intrepid
<ompaul> BoogieBoo, you should inform your company about its security problems
<Robbie_Crash> BoogieBoo try recreating your connection
<BoogieBoo> ompaul, so far we ddin't have any unsecurity problmes..
<winterelf> hi, just wanted to know what is the command i need if i wanna see what wireless driver i m using
<Photoguy> How do I install google earth?
<Photoguy> I downloaded the .bin file form google, but what now?
<sinuc> Photoguy: isnt there a deb packagte fore that?
<Photoguy> Maybe, I didn't think to look..
<Photoguy> Where should I look?
<sinuc> heh, i just googled
<sinuc> medibuntu offers a version
<sinuc> so google for medibuntu repo if not already added, check how its added, then its as eassy as aptitude install googleeath
<sinuc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Photoguy> Ok, cool
<sinuc> heh, meh.
<Photoguy> @sinuc, need some help spelling things?
<Photoguy> :)
<sinuc> Photoguy: no thanks, just doing too much stuff. usually that doesnt happen
<winterelf> hi when i m using lshw in the wireless section , it dosent say anything about my driver, how can i know what is the driver that is runing right now on my laptop?
<moDumass> hey all, ive got 3d goin, but cant select any res higher than 600x800
<sinuc> but since my content is kinda useful i can do this.
<Photoguy> @sinuc, it's fine, just wondering :)
<Dam0> moDumas: have u installed video card?
<LBSources> is there any email client that will support rpc over https connections? AKA corporate email? The same way outlook does.
<winterelf> ?
<Robbie_Crash> LBSources you can probably use Thunderbird to get email from Exhchange as long as your company has the IMAP server set up
<Robbie_Crash> AFAIK though, there's no official rpc over http
<LBSources> Robbie_Crash as I said - RPC over HTTPS is what I need .. anything can do IMAP :)
<Photoguy> Eh...
<Photoguy> Where is it that I ad dependincies?
<Photoguy> I forgot :)
<sinuc> whut?
<sinuc> how was that with the spelling? lol
<ardchoille> is shift+alt+up a gnome thing or a compiz thing? I just discovered it my mistake
<AdvoWork> is there a way to check all files in a folder for certain text within the actual file itself?
<Photoguy> I know, I spelled it wrong.
<sinuc> and you noticed my typos, lol
<ardchoille> AdvoWork: grep "foo" /path/dir
<Photoguy> I need to add dependencies, how do I do that?
<Photoguy> Like this: libexpat1
<Ayyad> AdvoWork, try using google
<Ian_Corne> apt-get install libexpat1
<Ian_Corne> :p
<rvr> Hi. I use an external monitor, which is 4:3, but xrandr -q only shows 16:9 modes, any guess what could be the problem?
<winterelf> someone?
<Photoguy> !dependencies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies
<Ayyad> note though.. try -i so that it discards upper/lower case
<Photoguy> dependency
<winterelf> when i m using lshw in the wireless section , it dosent say anything about my driver, how can i know what is the driver that is runing right now on my laptop?
<Photoguy> !dependency
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency
<Photoguy> Argh!
<Photoguy> !dependencies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies
<sinuc> Photoguy: for what do you need rto add depencies?
<ardchoille> !msgthebot | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Photoguy> @sinuc For Google earth
<administrator> where is the gos channel ? i tryed #gos its emty
<Eredor1> hi, i have just installed ubuntu ibex and so far everything is working well, except that when i search for anything on synaptic it never shows anything unless it's already installed
<ardchoille> Photoguy: google earth is in medibuntu and the package manager does that for you
<ardchoille> Photoguy: Have you added the medibuntu repo?
<Photoguy> Oh, uh..no.
<sinuc> lol
<sinuc> how can i use the bot to poke people for not using information they get?
<Photoguy> I'm clueless ok?
<sinuc> no, its not ok
<Photoguy> I just installed Ubuntu 3 days ago!
<sinuc> defenately not
<ardchoille> Photoguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sinuc> Photoguy: doesnt matter, you can read. :)
<Eredor1> help me please?
<sinuc> we gave you the url for the setup already twice
<ardchoille> Photoguy: add the medibuntu repo, then do "sudo apt-get update" and then "apt-cache search -n google"
<sinuc> may i ask, just out of curiousity why you referr to apt-* ?
<rizwan> hello. q about torrentflux. how to set default permissions for downloaded files? currently its www-data:www-data 755.
<ardchoille> sinuc: I've been using it for years and it's never failed me :)
<Photoguy> Man, Linux is hard!
<sinuc> ardchoille: i know i started with debian woody too, but isnt it sortof confusing for new lusers?
<sinuc> Photoguy: you didnt use linux at all yet :)
<sinuc> rather you using it, but not touching it :)
<Photoguy> First time 3 days ago.
<sinuc> you just learn how to use new gui's and some really nice console stuff :)
<ardchoille> sinuc: not at all, my 8 year old niece can handle apt-get quite easily ;)
<sinuc> haha
<sinuc> good one
<Photoguy> :-/
<ardchoille> Photoguy: speak up, if you need help with something that's what we're here for
<dustrial> the only thing that suxx with linux is all teh hardware made for windows only... my motherboards bios for example is such coded that i cant find root/partition every second start
<Photoguy> Thanks, for now those links should work.
<Ayyad> dustrial, you cant find the root partition?
<allsystemsarego> dustrial, did you try flashing / upgrading the BIOS?
<steveccc> hi all - i have intrepid installed but would like to have open office 3 - i have seen on the web insructions to add another repo and then it is possible to upgrade to it - will this cause any issues later when ubuntu releases the update - woudl i be better to wait?
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me on this problme? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/94789/
<ardchoille> steveccc: ubuntu won't get the update to oo.o3.. we only see bug fixes and security update after release
<dustrial> allsystemsarego:  i didnt upgrade bios till now, because i dont want to mess up something (and ppl with same error reported no improvement yet)
<BoogieBoo> I have re-installed everything for VPN pptp connections, I restarted the system, I created egain the VPN profile, but when connectin the same message: CONNECTION FAILED, I have put my syslog file regarding the VPN connection here : http://pastebin.com/m527448a7
<BoogieBoo> Please, help
<steveccc> ardchoille: oh ok so i will need to wait for next version for 3 to be available - I think i will update from the other repo then - there isnt anything linked to the open office packages is there?
<BoogieBoo> The syslog file says that the client gets connectected, however the "modem hung up" ¿?¿?¿?
<ardchoille> steveccc: I don't know anything about oo.o 3, sorry
<Ayyad> afancy, you sure you have python installed?
<steveccc> ardchoille: thats fine - thanks for replying
<Ayyad> looks like a python related error
<Ayyad> oh wait.. i'm actually wrong
<Ayyad> naah.. i'm right :P
<usamahashimi> how can i check whether ipv6 is disabled or not?
<dustrial> DSDT thats the problem here with not finding the harddisc: the windowsOS are better in understanding male-coded code... whereas linux doesnt accept the code if it is wrong! so the normal solution is to re-write the DSDT code ... but i dont want to fuck the hardware =)
<ericrost> how do I prevent a usb hard drive from mounting in hardy so I can partition it? the system->pref->removable media now doesn't have actual removable media settings in it
<andax> i'm experiencing frequent messages in the console saying 'heci: schedule work the heci_bh_handler failed error=0'  . The error is non fatal, but noticed some sudden spikes in load. Google didn't really turned up to much useful information, i would appreciate if someone could turn me in the right direction to track down what the problem is. ( cannot reproduce, happens randomly but frequently.  ubuntu 8.04 server with constant heavy disk i/o load.
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  am I the only one for whom the gnutls update broke https access in firiefox, such as to gmail?
<ZeroA4> ericrost, you want to partition on gparted?
<ompaul> Q-FUNK, you not in UDS?
<ericrost> well I was actually trying to use parted since gparted seems to scan forever atm
<ZeroA4> ericrost, you can tell gparted to umount the partitions
<ompaul> Q-FUNK, no idea, but I would check in #ubuntu+1
<Q-FUNK> ompaul: hiya! unfortunately not.
<ZeroA4> ericrost, or sudo umount -a
<ericrost> I can unmount it just fine
<allsystemsarego> usamahashimi, ifconfig
<ericrost> when I try to commit changes it automounts again
<Q-FUNK> ompaul: why +1?  this is on intrepid
<ericrost> its a usb hdd
<usamahashimi> allsystemsarego, it gave a lot of output?
<ompaul> ahh
<allsystemsarego> usamahashimi, pastebin it and post the link
<usamahashimi> allsystemsarego, ok
<BoogieBoo> so, any idea?
<ardchoille> Q-FUNK: I am up to date and don't have that issue in ff
<BoogieBoo> or just I can start restarting in XP to work XD?
<cmv583> anyone answer me, haaad to get kids up.
<ZeroA4> ericrost, but it automounts after aplying your changes?
<ericrost> it automounts before committing changes making them fail, its a known behavior with automounting of removable media enabled
<ericrost> but hardy moved the spot to disable it and I can't figure out where it is
<CaptainMorgan> I have to believe this is an Ubuntu problem... I have a server that of course uses port 80. I have an application that needs to connect to the internet to get content... I'm assuming that it might be acting like a browser since it too needs port 80. When the application is run it immediately fires back with a tcp connection error at port 80, no route to host. I've shut down apache, redirected ports at the router, shut down port
<CaptainMorgan> s, etc.. anything I can do to all this app to access through port 80?
<sinuc> CaptainMorgan: what sort of applicatoin is that?
<sinuc> if its "acting like a browser" it shouldnt need anything at all, ie port forwarding
<sinuc> check routing and resolv.conf first
<sinuc> its nevermind if the daemon has port80 some http running, still the routing should work to access any outside port80 site
<CaptainMorgan> sinuc, it's a small crawler that I hand wrote in Scheme.. why should port forwarding be necessary?
<trandinhquyet> dvdf
<Ayyad> no route to host is not an ubuntu problem.. nor is it even an OS problem! (assuming that your server is the one running on port 80)
<sinuc> crawler?
<Ayyad> this is a network problem
<sinuc> what does he crawl?
<CaptainMorgan> sinuc, the application works fine when I physically leave the network ... so it's something inside the network that's not allowing it to access
<sinuc> yea, however, i starte with check routing and resolv.conf
<sinuc> consider.
<sinuc> nat, dunno
<cmv583> anyone know command for install JRE?
<sinuc> its routing, iptables or simply your ns config if you use hostnames
<generalsnus> we have a ltsp enviroment, and the ltsp servers(xubuntu) authenticates with M$ AD.  we would like to get USB drives to work for the clients..   It used to work on both servers..  now, this has stopped working on 1 of the servers..prolly after a update.. thing is.. we dont really remember how we got it to work the first time around..  So what config files are involved here?
<Ayyad> CaptainMorgan, can you browse any other webpages while you are "on the network"?
<sinuc> CaptainMorgan: aptitude install sun-java6-jre or alike
<sinuc> ops
<sinuc> cmv583: ^
<CaptainMorgan> Ayyad, in a regular browser, indeed
<CaptainMorgan> sinuc, why do I need java?
<allsystemsarego> cmv583, apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<CaptainMorgan> oh
<Ayyad> and that application is run from that same computer that you try to connect from?
<sinuc> CaptainMorgan: i said ops :)
<sinuc> allsystemsarego: thanks for sorting out, lol
<CaptainMorgan> Ayyad, yes
<Ayyad> as a start you might wan tto try and telnet to that host on port 80
<sinuc> which language is that?
<dustrial> ah yes - here is the problem reguarding the "can't find root partition"
<dustrial> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6088197
<Ayyad> see if its your app thats messing up
<sinuc> you dont happen to use some weird php stuff?
<CaptainMorgan> Ayyad, what do you mean telnet to that host? the host of the server?
<CaptainMorgan> sinuc, already said, Scheme.
<Ayyad> yes sorry, telnet to the server on port 80
<cmv583> allsystemsarego: thanx
<sinuc> ah
<sinuc> didnt even know, some sort of LISP
<sinuc> never hacked it
<Ayyad> if not, you might want to install something like tcptraceroute see where the problem is (after making sure that your routes/resolve.conf and the likes are in good shape
<sinuc> if you can open a simple http site in your browser, mostly everything is alright with the routing
<CaptainMorgan> Ayyad, I don't telnet... got a command sequence? I'm only familiar with ssh
<sinuc> telnet <host> <port>
<sinuc> you can use netcat as well
<Ayyad> unless he has some weird routes maybe just for the subnet that the server is on
<CaptainMorgan> sinuc, hmm.. did that, I"ll try again
<moDumass> hey yall, this is eating my brain, i cant choose a rez higer than 600x400
<sinuc> hm, could be too, how do your routes look like then?
<moDumass> actually 800x600
<sinuc> moDumass: thats usually good to read :)
<moDumass> but not widescreen and not 1440x900
<sinuc> ah
<sinuc> ouch!
<cmv583> allsystemsarego:  I keep getting error from frostwire that it couldn't open JRE, that I need new version? command says i'm fully updated?
<sinuc> you need a mode line in your xconf
<sinuc> happy fun googlin
<moDumass> sinuc yeh, yeh it is....
<sinuc> i did that just once
<Ayyad> CaptainMorgan, telnet whatever.domain.com 80
<FloodBot2> sinuc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaptainMorgan> Ayyad, ok, telnet got me through and returned what I see often from the application: Your browser sent a request this server could not understand. Bad Request 400
<sinuc> FloodBot2: fuck you, honestly useless bot im helping not spamming fuck you
<sinuc> and now kick me
<sinuc> go ahead.
<FloodBot2> sinuc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dam0> lol
<bazhang> sinuc, watch the language
<sinuc> or else?
<allsystemsarego> cmv583, install sun-java6-bin as well
<sinuc> bots used to be useful.
<allsystemsarego> cmv583, "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin"
<moDumass> i have the latest vid driver installed and enabled and have 3d, but when i reconfigure xorg.conf it doesnt ask anything about my screen or res
<Dam0> u can go now sinuc
<cyme> okey im new at this ubuntu im trying to move an directory to wine partition and cant understand how to do it
<cyme> from an ntfs partition
<CaptainMorgan> no, sinuc can stay, he's being helpful and is an asset
<usser_> cyme, your wine partition is here ~/.wine/drive_c
<CaptainMorgan> Ayyad, any thoughts on what's returned, as I mentioned above?
<cyme> wllwe where is my mounted ntfs partition
<Scix> How can I preseed ubuntu-restriced-extras?
<cyme> well*
<moDumass> actually gimme a sec
<allsystemsarego> cyme, use gnome-commander, it's easier
<usser_> cyme, type fdisk -l that should show what it is. mount will show where its mounted
<cmv583> allsystemsarego:  wherein the problem lies, what about command for frostwire? i have .exe. file installed, ahving trouble installing in linux
<Ayyad> I believe that the 400 error is caused by a malformed request to the server (i could be wrong)
<usser_> cyme, sudo fdisk -l rather
<allsystemsarego> cmv583, why an .exe file, I thought it was the Linux version of frostwire
<cmv583> allsystemsarego: me too, i'm kinda new,lol:-[
<usser_> cmv583, sudo apt-get install frostwire
<dustrial> ah yes - here is the problem reguarding the "can't find root partition" //  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6088197  where to find a nice dsdt?
<moDumass> nup installed, shouldnt "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ask me anything about graphics, mine doesnt
<allsystemsarego> cmv583, you need gtk-gnutella which is equivalent to frostwire
<usser_> moDumass, as of ubuntu hardy it doesnt work anymore all the Xorg configuration is done through xrandr
<cmv583> usser_: says can't find package
<allsystemsarego> cmv583, "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<zhjawe> Is there IRC room about image processing and matlab?
<moDumass> usser_, thanks, il look that up
<dustrial> zhjawe:  i dont think matlab has native image processing? in our lab we use openCV
<usser_> cmv583, hm it may not be in the repos after all. i don't remember how i got it installed... you may need to get it from frostwire.com
<usser_> cmv583, get the .deb file not .exe
<steveccc> does anyone here think something like .mac for ubuntu would be useful?
<moDumass> usser_, what would have caused this, i didnt mess with any video settings
<dustrial> .mac? you mean haveing a tool to mount macOS-files?
<usser_> moDumass, nothing it was a political decision all we've moved to configuring xorg on the fly... dpkg-reconfigure was conflicting with that philosophy
<magnetron> zhjawe→ you should look for any matlab-related rooms
<cyme> okey some1 said gnome-commander i got it but i cant get to the wine dir
<moDumass> ok, cool
<sken> does anybody know how can i uninstall googlearth?
<Dr_Willis64> sken,  depends on how you installed it.
<sken> i nstalled it by terminal
<Dr_Willis64> sken,  that tells us very little.. the thing exists as medibuntu packages/repo. or as a download from the google homepages
<Dr_Willis64> or you could of downloaded a .deb and used that.
<cyme> okey can some1 tell me how to select the ~./wine dir in gnome-commander
<sken> yes with a deb dr_willis64
<a380> funciona esto?
<sken> actually i installed it twice with different ways dr_willis64
<Dr_Willis64> sken,  then you use the package manager tools to remove it.
<Dr_Willis64> sken,  no idea how the 'different ways' will affect things.
<petemc> is there an equivalent to debians archive.debian.org, ie a mirror i can grab packages for old releases?
<strk> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgdal1-dev: Depends: libcurl4-dev or libcurl-dev E: Broken packages
<steveccc> dustrial: no .mac is a internet based disk that enables the os to sync bookmarks, files from home directories etc basically to sync your machine so which ever machine is on you have an environment bought in plus access to an internet based disk for backups etc - thus I am asking if people think this would be useful and questioning whether its somthing people may pay a little to canonical for?
<Dr_Willis64> sken,  if i recall right the .bin installer from google, insttalls all the files to a directory in the users home directory.  Ive not used that .bin in ages
<sken> so can you tell me how to uninstall it?
<dustrial> steveccc:  imho i think it can be archived easier with workarounds
<cyme> okey can some1 tell me how to select the ~./wine dir in gnome-commander
<badawi> cyme: .wine is a hidden file, you need to select " show hidden files" option
<moDumass> usser_, what if xrandr doesnt show anything other than 640x480?
<cyme> kk
<Fret18> Good morning/afternoon/night.
<Fret18> evening*
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> anyone have an ati HD 3400series (with compiz) ?
<Fret18> I need help related to YouTube.
<Dr_Willis64> sken,  the .bin file installed to a directory in the users Home dir.. just delete the dir.
<kern> whats wrong with youtube
<Dr_Willis64> sken,  but the .bin installer might be more up to date then the one in the repos
<steveccc> dustrial: i agree you could setup something with rsync or ftp etc but .mac is in theory easy to use for non techies and also supplies the storage which people would have to sort out for themselves - i think its a good idea but just want to ask everyoine
<steveccc> everyone even
<pere_> Hello everybody, I need help because since last update 3 days ago my evolution does'nt fetch any account, I check all config, and seems to be right.. is very important for me.
<Fret18> kern: the video doesn't load. The black background of the video player doesn't appear. I get a whole white bg.
<usser_> moDumass, that means you have incorrectly installed drivers or a weird monitor. theres a way to force resolution in xrandr if you're sure your monitor supports it
<usser_> moDumass, i gotta go to work. good luck with that
<ikonia> !give test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give test
 * ataufik gives test a football stadium
 * teear gives test a rugby ball
<kern> Fret18 have u tried reinstalling flash-player?
<Fret18> Not really.
<moDumass> usser_, thanks for the help man
<Fret18> kern: what's the command for it?
<sken> what the fuck are you teeling me
<ikonia> sken: STOP that language now
<sken> can anybody tell me how can i uninstall googlearth
<ikonia> sken: be polite and respectful to people to participate in the channel
<sken> lol
<ikonia> sken I'm not laughing
<Dr_Willis64> sken,  if it installed to  the 'googleearth'directory like the .bin did here.. delete that directory.. simple eh?  If you used the .deb - use the package manager.. also simple...
<kern> Fret18, im not sure im not very good with command lol heres a link to the deb http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=DXLUJ
<napnap> hi all, I try to set quota folder it's possible ? I tried with "quota" but as I see it's only to set quota for entire disk(partition)
<Fret18> kern: thanks.
<napnap> if anyone can give me a way to search
<Dr_Willis64> napnap,  may be some 'fuse' extensions to do that.. but ive never looked into 'quota' ussage..
<kern> Fret18, no problem let me know if it works
<saurabh> how can i install nvidia driver in my ubuntu system
<archman> hello
<syberjj> ﻿hi all. I am building my own router using ubuntu. NAT doesnt seems to be working right and i wonder if it is couse I didnt create a bridge. But i thought bridges are only needed to put together eth1 and a wireless card. but sinde I have only 2 normal network cards (eth0 and eth2) is it needed? thx
<mon^rch> saurabh: System, Admin, Hardware drivers
<archman> anyone managed to get ibm r50e laptop 56k modem working?
<Dr_Willis64> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dr_Willis64> syberjj,  as far as i know the cards being wireless or not dosent matter.
<kern> does anyone know how to get scim-pinyin to work on their ubuntu system?
<syberjj> ubottu - thx ill check on that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhaozhou> The error ubottu is displaying isn't fitting in
<zhaozhou> Should be "nick:" or so, imo.
<Fret18> kern: should I download the .db version?
<Fret18> .deb*
<pere_> Hello everybody, I need help because since last update 3 days ago my evolution does'nt fetch any account, I check all config, and seems to be right.. is very important for me. o where can I find help about this
<Fret18> I use ubuntu 8.04.
<syberjj> Dr_Willis64 - yeah but the bridge is used to put together one network card with a wireless card on one side (internat network) and one other network card on the other side for the external connection. I have only 2 network cards, one external and one internal. I wonder if the internal card needs to be in a bridge "alone" to change the way the firewal/NAT affects it... but ill take a look at the pages ubottu sent me first
<ech0s7> anyone have an ati HD 3400series (with compiz) ?
<kern> Fret18, yeah but an easier method might be to go to synaptic and search adobe-flashplugin
<azfira> 234
<karab44> Hi
<karab44> where i can download eee 900 Xandros ?
<Dr_Willis64> karab44,  perhaps the xandros web site/forums may have info?
<waltjoyce> ubuntu 8.10, totem does not open my subtitle filde (*.srt)
<waltjoyce> when i played a movie in gutsy gibbon totem used to open the subtitle file automatically
<zhjawe> waltjoyce:you may use mplaye.
<Dr_Willis64> i find totem.. err. lacking :)
<cmv583> i'm having trouble downloading frostfire from web. tells me i don't have enuff room, but tried to change download folder and don't work?
<Appiah> I have a annoying problem on 8.10 , each time after boot I need to modprobe pcnet32 and then edit /etc/resolv.conf . I tried putting pcnet32 in /etc/modules but that did not help
<droopsta915> why do my cd's get read only permissions when I rip a cd?
<Stavros1> how can i untar something from stdin?
<ikonia> tar xvf
<Dr_Willis64> dont use the 'f' for stdin i recall
<ikonia> Dr_Willis64 sorry thats for a file
<Dr_Willis64> i thought f = file follows
<Dr_Willis64> :)
<Stavros1> oh, zxvf - worked
<Stavros1> Dr_Willis64: yes, - is a valid file
<Stavros1> i was doing zxvf -f -
<Stavros1> which makes no sense, in retrospect :p
<Stavros1> thanks
<Dr_Willis64> i thought  most of the - type optiosn are not used.. but i tend to use 'unp' these days :P
<Stavros1> Dr_Willis64: what's that?
<keres_>  is it possible to disable error messages all together in an application?
<kern> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<keres_> i have an application that runs perfect on ibex, though it was meant for hardy and gutsy. it displays ~10 error dialogs on startup
<gekk> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<JCA_> Question? Hi how do i remotely start and stop x from console so i can log on via vnc?
<Dr_Willis64> used to be -xzvf  i thought ages ago.. but something with 'stanards' and they cleaneed it all up :)
<ardchoille> Stavros1: (in the repos) unp - unpack (almost) everything with one command
<keres_> so i'm wondering if i can disable error messages on this application, so it will *technically* run perfect
<keres_> (bc the messages are null statements, and really dumb)
<Dr_Willis64> JCA_,  you could insall a vncserver  like vnc4server., and just start/stop That vnserver.  You dont need X running at all for that.. it would be a hidden desktop so to speak. not shareing the current/visible one..
<Stavros1> ardchoille: oh interesting, i'm not on ubuntu atm and didn't see that
<Stavros1> ardchoille: thanks
<Fazavon> nUbuntu 8.12 RC2 is coming out today.. visit them at nubuntu.org
<ardchoille> yw
<Dr_Willis64> JCA_,  or set up GDM to auto-login.
<kern> !scim installation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kern> !scim-pinyin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scim-pinyin
<keres_>  is it possible to disable error messages all together in an application?
<ardchoille> !repeat | keres_
<ubottu> keres_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JCA_> Dr_Willis64: hmm, thats sounds great how do i shutdown normal X?
<karab44> Hi
<quentusrex> Anyone have any thoughts about using munin in a production enviroment to monitor workstations and servers?
<Dr_Willis64> JCA_,  stop/kill/restart the gdm service is one wah
<karab44> I want to work my webcam on Intrepid 8.10 dont know how
<JCA_> Dr_Willis64: Thanks :D
<droopsta915> how can I burn an mp3 disc using Brasero or K3b?
<mahidhar> how 2 play .dat files
<Dr_Willis64> mahidhar,  try gmplayer, vlc, or xine perhaps
<mahidhar> Dr_Willis64: i tryied vlc but i didnt get it
<zhjawe> kern: you must install Chinese language pack(full language pack).
<Dr_Willis64> mahidhar,  run the players from terminal.. look for error messages/clues you may need some codec packs.. or not.. hard to tell i cant recall ever seeing a .dat file befor
<kern> zhjawe, not just the scim-pinyin?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis64: I thought a .dat file was data (as in database
<Dr_Willis64> ardchoille,  sounds like yet another generic/useless file extension to me.. like .bin. :) but i think i may have seen some camcorders use it.
<mahidhar> Dr_Willis64: k i ll try ....... can i know how can i get gmplayer
<Dr_Willis64> mahidhar,  its in the package manager..
<puppet> join #ubuntu-be
<droopsta915> how can I burn an mp3 disc using Brasero or K3b? I dont see an option for this.
<zhjawe> yes,scim-pinyin is suported by Chinese language pack(by the way,I am a Chinese.:))
<kern> zhjawe, very cool, i am not Im canadian but i want to get something installed on my computer that is similar to the windows xp language bar so that i can switch between english and mandarin inputs
<ha6i> can some one help me to install sql converter on ubuntu 8.10...?
<giganto> hi all, there's something with my eth0, although the network's set to auto DHCP, my card is not detecting it. How do I debug this? Anyone??
<pignarr> hello
<zhjawe> kern: you may install two language packs and switch it when you log in system.
<dragon1> i need to install sql converter(spreadsheet to sql) can some one guide me incourse...?
<mon^rch> whats a good first person shooter for ubuntu?
<socketbind> nexuiz, warsow, sauberaten?
<dragon1> can some one help me to install sql converter(spreadsheet to sql) on ubuntu 8.10....?
<giganto> hi all, there's something with my eth0, although the network's set to auto DHCP, my card is not detecting it. How do I debug this? Anyone??
<magnetron> mon^rch→ nexuiz (free), Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (proprietary)
<archman> urban terror, tremulous, assaultcube
<mon^rch> thanks guys ;)
<gregd> hi guys, anyone ever tried making its linux-box being a2dp receiver
<gregd> /
<gregd> ?
<SSgtSpoon> Is there a command I can run (via ssh) to see who, if anyone, is logged onto the machine?
<ikonia> skunkworks_: w
<ikonia> SSgtSpoon: w
<ikonia> SSgtSpoon: or who
<skunkworks_> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> skunkworks_ typo sorry
<SSgtSpoon> LMAO, I knew that... I'm such a dork. Thanks gregd and ikonia
<[biabia]> help plz. so i had a pc with only xp on it so when i installed ubuntu i repartitioned it so some space is allocated for xp and some for ubuntu. i wanted to add a third os, but i cant figure out how to change the size of the ubuntu partition
<skunkworks_> ikonia: no problem :)
<ikonia> [biabia] use a tol call gparted, but you need to do it form a liveCD as you can't reszie a partition while it's in use
<[biabia]> ohhhhhhhh!!! ya
<[biabia]> i can do that
<cmv583> anyone know code to fix flashplayer?
<[biabia]> thanks :)
<ikonia> cmv583 ther is nothing wrong with flash player
<aboSamoor> Xorg takes >180MB is this normal ?
<cmv583> ikonia:  maybe it's firefox then, keep losing my pull-down tabs and can't change download folder, can't play flash video
<giganto> hi all, there's something with my eth0, although the network's set to auto DHCP, my card is not detecting it. How do I debug this? Anyone??
<giganto> join #networkmanager
<archman> anyone knows any alternative to remastrsys backup suite?
<ikonia> giganto: run dhclient against it manually to get some debugging
<dragon1> how can i install sql converter on ubuntu 8.10..?
<ikonia> sql converter ?
<dragon1>  ikonia:spreadsheet to sql command converter...
<mon^rch> repo's are slow :(
<MacGyverNL> How would I go about doing the following: I have a drive containing 2 windows partitions and 1 linux partition. I want to move the linux OS to a new drive, take out the old one and put in the new one. New drive is accessible through USB (though I'm unsure which mount options to use). Should I boot into linux, is there a way I can easily copy over everything and can I in the same operation use a larger target partition?
<MacGyverNL> Also, I take it I have to reinstall the bootloader, but I doubt I can do that while the new partition is still on USB.
<MacGyverNL> This is Ubuntu 7.04.
<ikonia> MacGyverNL 7.04 is no longer supported
<MacGyverNL> Though I doubt that would really make a difference.
<MacGyverNL> ikonia: Does that in any way change the operation I want to perform?
<ikonia> MacGyverNL: you need to boot from a livecd, mount your new disk, copy the ubuntu partition's data to it, put grub on the correct disk, and change the fstab and menu.lst
<giganto> ikonia, hi, I did a paste bin of the result of dhclient http://pastebin.com/d7ec593f7
<ikonia> MacGyverNL: yes because 7.04 does not have the same libata configuration as 7.10 and greater
<ikonia> giganto you need to use sudo
<Halitech> giganto, try running it as sudo
<webas> hello..is there a way to download am.. auto install updates..write them in cd..and load them in pc that doesnt have internet?
<Caleb_> I need someone to tell me the latest kernal in ubuntu intrepid immmediately (uname -a)
<Caleb_> grub is pointing to the wrong kernel...
<robb_m> !aptoncd | webas
<ubottu> webas: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Caleb_> so I need to know the number
<giganto> ikonia, yup, i did that http://pastebin.com/d7b2f8edf
<giganto> Halitech, thx
<MacGyverNL> ikonia: Thanks, if that's all there is to it I think I can manage. I can use tar to copy over the data while preserving permissions, right?
<ikonia> MacGyverNL it's that easy
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<webas> thanks robb_m
<ikonia> giganto: it worked, you got an ip
<cmv583> !hi knusperfrosch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knusperfrosch> how do i remove all packages except those  ubuntu-minimal depends on?
<dragon1> how can i install sql converter on ubuntu 8.10..?
<MacGyverNL> ikonia: Oh, by the way, I made a mistake. It's 7.10, not 7.04. Same operation though?
<giganto> ikonia, my problem was with eth0 though
<Halitech> giganto, one of your devices got an IP, just not sure which, whats the output of sudo ifconfig?
<ikonia> MacGyverNL: yup, but you may want to consider using uuid's in fstab and mnu.lst
<ikonia> menu.lst
<ikonia> giganto: then run it against eth0
<robb_m> or if that doesnt work webas
<[c0re]> hi i cant find simple ccsm... any idea how to install it?
<robb_m> !clone | webas
<ubottu> webas: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<giganto> Halitech, im at the moment connected to wlan0, I think that's the device which got an ip
<MacGyverNL> fstab is already using uuid's. How would I get the new uuid from the new disk to put in fstab?
<Halitech> giganto, ok, and you need eth0 to get an ip as well?
<[c0re]> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<[c0re]> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<giganto> Halitech, yep, im currently on wireless and I can't get eth0 to work ... (the network is set to dhcp)
<Photoguy> How do I install dependincies?
<ardchoille> Photoguy: for google earth?
<Photoguy> Yes, I didn't get my question answered, or at least not exactly..
<Halitech> giganto, strange, most have the issue the other way .... have you confirmed the cable is plugged in and good and you have lights on the router showing a connection?
<Photoguy> Sorry.
<giganto> Halitech, here's the output http://pastebin.com/d6865afa0
<giganto> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d6865afa0 output with eth0
<ardchoille> Photoguy: if you install google earth from medibuntu, you don't have to worry about deps, the pm will take care of it
<Caleb_> What is the latest kernel number in intrepid?
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | Photoguy google
<ubottu> Photoguy google: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Photoguy> Ok.
<gaelfx> Caleb_: 2.6.27-9
<gaelfx> I believe
<ha6i> how can i install sql converter on ubuntu 8.10..?or can some one tell me is there such tool for linux b'cause i have used in windows.........
<ardchoille> Photoguy: this is what I told you earlier, but you must have misunderstood
<giganto> Halitech, im currently staying in a hotel so I can't tell if the router's working. However, I got the hotel's IT people to test out the connection and it worked on their XP machine (person brought a XP laptop in to test)
<Photoguy> Right, but when I try to install it says it needs dependencies.
<giganto> Halitech, cable's definitely working and there's light on the port
<ardchoille> Photoguy: then you're not using the medibuntu repo properly, pelase read that link ubottu posted to you
<ripps> I've just discovered the weirdest thing ever. My computer runs faster after I suspend my computer. Usually, when I player 720p h.264 video, it stutters and is impossible to play, but after I resume from a suspend, it plays perfectly. Fresh boot, h.264 uses 100% cpu, after suspend about 80%. What's going on here?
<Halitech> giganto, ok, something doesnt look right with that send_packet: Message too long part
<magnetron> ripps→ the longer you run, the more things will get cached and preloaded
<giganto> Halitech, mhmm, im new to linux... what can i do to fix this issue?
<gaelfx> I'm trying to use QQ for Linux in AMD64 Ubuntu, but I can't change input methods, so I looked in /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules or whatever, and immodules lacks any kind of scim reference. I suspect this means that there isn't any kind of installed support for SCIM in with my 32-bit apps, how can I fix that?
<ardchoille> Photoguy: are you on Intrepid?
<magnetron> gaelfx→ are you using Pidgin for your QQ chat?
<Photoguy> Yes.
<Halitech> giganto, looking into it, its new to me as well
<ardchoille> Photoguy: this page has stpe-by-step directions on how to add medibuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<gaelfx> magnetron: no, QQ just released a 'for Linux' preview, I'm using that
<ripps> magnetron: But I tested this theory by suspending right after booting, and the I still had the performance gain. Usually I can play h.264, even when my computer has been on for several hours.
<ha6i> how can I install sql converter on ubuntu 8.10..?or can some one tell me is there such tool for linux  b'cause i have used in windows.........
<gaelfx> magnetron: I just forced the architecture on the install, and it works, except I can't type in Chinese in QQ
<ripps> *can't
<Halitech> giganto, has the wired connection ever worked before?
<magnetron> gaelfx→ try some of the workarounds mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<giganto> Halitech, it worked at the previous hotel lol
<mon^rch> ha6i: why dont you use the same tool under wine then?
<leonor> Leonor
<Halitech> giganto, ok, then to me it sounds like some kind of issue talking to the router here, lets try this gksu gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<ha6i> mon^rch:i need to convert spreadsheet to sql...i swine a such tool for ubuntu(linux)....?
<bahr> How do I get my laptop running Ubuntu 8.04 to work together with a projector?
<Halitech> giganto, then remove interface-mtu
<ha6i> mon^rch: sorry    i need to convert spreadsheet to sql...is wine a such tool for ubuntu(linux)....?
<giganto> Halitech, oh, i thought u wanted the pastebin ... lol here it is anyway http://pastebin.com/d27bef925
<Halitech> giganto, save that file then run sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1000
<gaelfx> magnetron: well, it's possible that I installed SCIM before I installed lib32 stuff, so might reinstalling scim fix that?
<Halitech> giganto, ok, line 21, look for that interface-mtu and remove it
<magnetron> gaelfx→ usually no
<Halitech> giganto, will also need to restart networking
<mon^rch> ha6i: wine stands for "windows emulator" it allows you to run windows applications on linux sudo apt-get install wine ... and then install whatever you used in windows to do what you want
<giganto> Halitech, okay... first, make a backup of the file? Then remove interface-mtu, then run ifconfig eth0 mtu 1000 ???
<Halitech> mon^rch, actually its WINE is Not a Windows Emulator
<mon^rch> kk
<giganto> Halitech, lol im scared if i do this, my network won't work again roflmao
<mon^rch> my bad
<Halitech> giganto, bingo, backup first, remove the line
<nooga> i can't find clear instruction how to set up network manager 0.7 on hardy
<giganto> Halitech, okay ... umm how to do a backup ?
<nooga> is it possible?
<Halitech> giganto, you at least have your wireless that should stay working, besides, if it doesn't, just replace the file
<zen_> hi all
<cheat> how can i change my network settings, like my computer name and other settings on ubuntu8.10
<giganto> Halitech, lol getting the wireless to work is kinda a pain, im using the free unsecured wireless from across the road I fink LOL (probably from a cafe or smth)
<ha6i> mon^rch: i used in windows on excel sheet... i have doubt that whether it works for spreadsheets on linux... any way i try and come back... thanks...:)
<zen_> how can i delete my user password on linux 8.10
<mon^rch> np
<rookeeeeeeeee> can someone please help walk me through nfs?
<giganto> Halitech, im just in range for it lmao
<cheat> how can i change my network settings, like my computer name and other settings on ubuntu8.10
<allsystemsarego> rookeeeeeeeee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ripps> How do I mount windows partitions with a gnome-session? I don't want to use fstab, because I don't want it mounted for every user, just a specific user.
<allsystemsarego> !nfs | rookeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> rookeeeeeeeee: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Halitech> giganto, to back it up, open a terminal and type sudo cp /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf.back
<rookeeeeeeeee> allsystemsarego, yeah i read that
<falstaff> hello
<mon^rch> nice job on 8.10 btw... to bad it doesn't run properly on my machine. Works great in vbox though
<falstaff> I use intrepid ibex on my laptop, which has a intel wireless card (Wireless Link 5300). As router I use Linksys WAP4400N... so both devices should be draft-N compatible... But i do not even reach 802.11g speed!... what can i do?
<falstaff> iwconfig shows me link quality of 95 and Bit Rate of 54Mb/s
<DawnLight> hello. where can i find news about the package upgrades in stable? i'd like to have info on these upgrades before i install them
<rookeeeeeeeee> can someone please help walk me through nfs?
<giganto> Halitech, i've removed interface-mtu, do i restart networkmanager first?
<j_xinudsb> rookeee: why nts?
<j_xinudsb> why nfs
<rookeeeeeeeee> why not?
<Halitech> giganto, not totally sure by the instructions, maybe try it and see if you can connect and if so, don't worry about the other command
<j_xinudsb> rookee: just wanted to see what you where doing as there may be other options
<roadfish> I'm using GParted to shrink an ext3 300GB partition holding 81GB down to 100GB. The "resizefs" portion of operation has been running for over 90 minutes now ... and I have no idea how long it will run. Is a 90 minute duration to shrink 300GB to 100GB normal? Any idea of how much longer this will run?
<j_xinudsb> smbd has more control on shared fs
<NicEXE> I have 2 fixed HDDs on my PC. I deleted every partition on the one HDD and now GRUB gives me an error 17 on stage 1,5 (I didn't touch the HDD that ubuntu are on) how to fix it?
<falstaff> Can i force somehow 802.11g (under vista this helped me)
<giganto> Halitech, umm so, run 'sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1000' then plug in the cable and disable wireless?
<Halitech> giganto, should be able to leave the wireless connected
<NicEXE> I have 2 fixed HDDs on my PC. I deleted every partition on the one HDD and now GRUB gives me an error 17 on stage 1,5 (I didn't touch the HDD that ubuntu are on) how to fix it?
<giganto> Halitech, i ran sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1000 and nothing happened
<giganto> Halitech, if i do ifconfig eth0 mtu-1000 it says SIOCSIFADDR: No buffer space available
<Halitech> giganto, ok, now run sudo dhclient eth0
<thiebaude1> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<ZeroA4> roadfish, i think it is normal... to resize one ntfs from 170 to 210 GB took 7hs to me
<j_xinudsb> NicEXE: use a ubuntu like look at the HD and see that in fact the ubuntu hd is not touched
<j_xinudsb> ubuntu like
<j_xinudsb> live
<j_xinudsb> not like
<roadfish> ZeroA4: ouch! and this is on an external USB drive too ... so I'm looking at over 10 hours.
<NicEXE> j_xinudsb: "use an ubuntu...." how to use?
<ZeroA4> roadfish, maybe... mine was on an internal sata drive
<Juak> newbie question: what's the CLI command to get the dns for an ip in ubuntu?
<j_xinudsb> NicEXE: use a ubuntu live CD and take look at the HD and see that in fact the ubuntu hd is not touched
<ZeroA4> roadfish, but i think the amount of data that has to bee moved is more important
<roadfish> ZeroA4: too bad there isn't some kind of progress report for resizefs in GParted ... I suppose resizefs reports the size.
<roadfish> ... but GParted doesn't pass it on.
<NicEXE> j_xinudsb: the ubuntu disc is not touched
<ZeroA4> roadfish, like in my case it was moving 160GB of data
<recon61> my computer got a bad case of nerves , on 3rd kernel panic in space of 2 hours up time , info here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83968/ , anyone any ideas, this is network related
<giganto> Halitech, here u go, took a while http://pastebin.com/d571cb525
<roadfish> ZeroA4: ok, so I'm moving half of what you're moving ... but at USB (and not SATA) speeds.
<NicEXE> I have 2 fixed HDDs on my PC. I deleted every partition on the one HDD and now GRUB gives me an error 17 on stage 1,5 (I didn't touch the HDD that ubuntu are on) how to fix it?
<Halitech> giganto, so no further ahead then we were
<Halitech> NicEXE, you'll need to edit grub in linux
<giganto> Halitech, ahh ... want to replace the mtu file?
<NicEXE> Halitech: how?
<giganto> Halitech, i mean the back up file? brb in 10mins
<woden_> What is the contact manager program for GNOME?
<Halitech> giganto, let's replace the original sudo cp /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf.back /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<recon61> ﻿NicEXE: boot from a live cd to get at the file
<ZeroA4> roadfish, i ve let it work and went to sleep
<NicEXE> recon61: I am using a live cd right now
<Halitech> NicEXE, you'll need to find out where the drive is with the grub files on them
<dragon1> can ms office be installed on ubuntu.........?
<smaila> why is my computer sending this file when i try to connect whit mozilla to  a port i use for torrent sharing ? file name : VcbjFwpC.bin.part i use 8.04 - transmission
<Halitech> dragon1, not without the use of WINE or a VM
<jimcooncat> dragon1: yes, using Wine. Some things are flaky, I've notice problems with the Help in Office 97.
<NicEXE> Halitech: I have a backup of the disc that I deleted the partitions on it. should I ressssstore any files?
<NicEXE> *restore
<Halitech> NicEXE, shouldn't have to unless it had your grub files on it
<dayzman> hi
<dayzman> how do i change the booting kernel to be generic rather than server?
<mon^rch> crossover office runs msoffice nicely
<flink> hello i think im gonna download ubuntu and run it on my compaq presario 2500 how about the inbuildt wifi wlan ?? and drivers im  a neewbee and sorry 4 my bad english
<jimcooncat> flink: it will probably work -- you can try it with the LiveCD to find out before installing
<recon61> ﻿NicEXE: find the drive that has a boot folder and look in there
<flink> ok howabout the drivers is it inbuild in ubuntu ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> can someone please help walk me through nfs?
<Halitech> flink, hard to say, a live cd should tell you if it will work or not
<ZeroA4> dayzman, install a generic kernel on synaptic and choose it on next boot on the grub menu
<jimcooncat> flink, many are built in
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<recon61> hi ﻿flink, you the same flink with the kernel panics, because my machine had gotten panic happy since yesterday
<flink> no newone
<woden_> What is the contact manager program for GNOME?
<flink> how does the live cd works ?
<flink> and win programs will not work whit ubuntu ?
<thiebaude1> flink: just put it in the cd drive and run it
<Halitech> flink, you download it, burn it to cd then reboot and run it
<majnoon> is it possible to fsck a swap partition ??
<jimcooncat> woden_: default is evolution
<Halitech> flink, some might work with WINE but not all of them
<DawnLight> hello... where can i see information about the updates for stable?
<w3wsrmn> majnoon: No, it's not an ext filesystem.
<majnoon> having "write" access problems or similar
<jamesbrink> is xen available in ubuntu 8.10 amd64 desktop?
<woden_> jimcooncat:  Is that the only one, or is there another?  Do I have to have an email acccount just to manage contacts or can I open a "contact manager" by itself?
<j_xinudsb> majnoon; reformat it
<LjL> flink: don't count on running Windows programs under Ubuntu. it may be possible in some circumstances, but if that's vital for you, stay on Windows.
<thiebaude1> hi ljl
<LjL> DawnLight: what sort of information?
<giganto> Halitech, back, now what can i do lol
<Halitech> giganto, did you restore the file yet?
<majnoon> through like qtparted ??
<w3wsrmn> majnoon: Check which device is swap with "cat /proc/swaps" then remake swap with mkswap. use -c flag to check for bad blocks.
<Halitech> giganto, sudo cp /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf.back /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<giganto> Halitech, yup i did
<recon61> kernal panic info anyone :) -> ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/83968/
<panfist> i am having problems with file transfers to a RAID file system. there is a chance that the file transfer can freeze indefinitely. when this happens, I am not sure how to cleanly cancel the file transfer and unmount the filesystem. this has happened to me dozens of times and every time it does i have to rebuild the entire array.
<Halitech> ok, did  you restart networking?
<DawnLight> LjL: ahm... the reason for the updates. i'm talking about non-security updates
<giganto> Halitech, nope
<jimcooncat> woden_: I think you can use it without an account.
<Halitech> giganto, ok, restart the network
<LjL> DawnLight, i'm not a GNOME user, but i was under the impression that the Automatic Updater in GNOME *does* normally show a changelog...?
<giganto> Halitech, sudo NetworkManager restart?
<LjL> DawnLight: anyway, on my own KDE install, i have "apt-listchanges" installed, that's a package that will make sure that you always see a list of changelogs before updating
<Halitech> giganto, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<LjL> DawnLight: of course, how in-depth the information is depends on who packaged and wrote the changelog
<majnoon> w3wsrmn, can you pm me syntax ?
<majnoon> says device busy
<DawnLight> LjL: thanks!
<giganto> Halitech, yup did that, but got these  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<ardiem> hello, how can i disable the ubuntu notice sounds in Xubuntu?
<Halitech> giganto, I've seen that before but can't remember the fix, give me 2
<recon61> Halitech: are you sure /etc/init.d/networking restart works with networkmanager?
<dupondje> Hello, i'm trying to get my samba server secured, I added 2 users to my linux (jl & tine), now I want to make that 1 has access over everything (del/read/write) and 1 that can read everything and del/write some dirs, I set unix permissions, but it seems like the users that shouldn't be able to delete, can deleted everything ... any id ?
<dupondje> :s
<Halitech> recon61, it should
<barrientos> hi everyone, i was yesterday trying to get help
<TJ-42> which smart phones will sync with ubuntu?  my understanding is that the new iphones will not.  Will the android g1 or blackberry bold?
<barrientos> my HD doesn't work, it happend too with windows, but then i could type the direction folder on the direction bar and that was enough now i can't type it anywhere
<dayzman> ZeroA4, i see. what is the filename of the kernel?
<barrientos> and i got a little question.... how can i make the back-slash with the spaion keyboard?
<recon61> Halitech, it's just as far as i recall , the networkmanager has most of it own setup files and the interfaces file should be unmodified
<erUSUL> barrientos: AltGr + º
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone help me with the following error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83973/
<barrientos> thanks a lot
<ZeroA4> dayzman, search for linux-generic on synaptic
<dayzman> thanks
<HymnToLife> rookeeeeeeeee: you need to specify a mount poit
<HymnToLife> or add an entry for it in your fstab
<Halitech> giganto, run gksu gedit /etc/network/run/ifstate and add 'wlan0=wlan0' (without the ' ') then save
<HymnToLife> point*
<asalwe> hi yall
<barrientos> now my HD aren't named D: or F: how can i gat into them?
<Halitech> recon61, I never liked the network manager myself so never used it
<rookeeeeeeeee> HymnToLife,  look at it; i did
<Halitech> barrientos, where are they mounted? linux doesn't use drive letters like windows
<giganto> Halitech, back that file as well?
<HymnToLife> rookeeeeeeeee: no you didn't, you only specified the path of the device to mount
<Halitech> giganto, probably a good idea
<HymnToLife> you didn't tall where to mount it
<rookeeeeeeeee> the device is an entire system HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> no it is not
<rookeeeeeeeee> thats what the ip address is HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> it is a directory within a filesystem
<HymnToLife> it needs to be mounted at another directory in the local filesystem
<Halitech> giganto, then run gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces and add iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<recon61> any help with kernel panic from network use :) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83968/
<rookeeeeeeeee> HymnToLife, im trying to mount an entire file system for networking purposes, do you get me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<giganto>  Halitech /etc/network/run/ifstate doesn't exist
<rookeeeeeeeee> Jack_Sparrow, this is a networking problem not a partitioning problem
<HymnToLife> rookeeeeeeeee: when you mount something, you mount it in a directory of the local filesystem, that's called a mount point
<HymnToLife> and you need to specify it on the mount command
<barrientos> if i want to write a direction into a HD that in windows was D:\instaladores now how is it on ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> and if you think you know better, why are you asking ?
<Halitech> giganto, dang, so much for that idea
<giganto> Halitech, lol ...
<telexl> Hi.  I think I've found a bug in the linux-headers package: I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and sound and nvidia modules aren't compiling.  Further investigation showed that the symlinks in linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 are pointing to the wrong place.  Has anyone else seen this, perhaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> rookeeeeeeeee In the future, please post a brief description of your problem and not just a link.. all on the same line.. thanks
<giganto> Halitech, skip that part and add ifcae wlan0 inte dhcp?
<Halitech> giganto, yeah
<HymnToLife> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is clear as day
<Jack_Sparrow> HymnToLife    We always request they please post a brief description of your problem and not just a link.. all on the same line.. thanks
<HymnToLife> no mount point specified, but someone thinks he knows better, so I'm off
<barrientos> hey please i really need help i installed ubuntu last night and i can't use two HD i got
<HymnToLife> and please don't give me that BS, the link given is perfectly sufficient to explain the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> HymnToLife may I have a brief pm thanks
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone help me with an nfs problem please? I'm trying to mount my ip address but keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/83973/. what am I doing wrong?
<eerf> hi
<eerf> can explain what sudo su -- does?
<dpecka_> hi all
<telexl> eerf: gives you a root shell
<recon61> barrientos: have you looked for the Hdd's in "Places" ?
<ripps> Does anybody here know what command gnome uses when you mount a drive from the Places menu?
<telexl> eerf: no, hang on.. should be only one '-' there
<LjL> eerf: and it's ugly, too, use "sudo -i" when you need a root shell, it's shorter and shinier
<barrientos> yes
<Casperov> hey...im trying to delete my boot partion with this command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda  bs=512  count=1 ive done it before, but terminal is saying permision denied...how to i make it so that i do have permision
<Halitech> rookeeeeeeeee, have you created a mount point in fstab?
<barrientos> i can't get in through places either
<giganto> Halitech, it now looks like this auto lo
<giganto> iface lo inet loopback
<giganto> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<recon61> barrientos: do they show up in you bios?
<linuxnoop> can i install the mobile linux version via bluetooth
<barrientos> how do i check that?
<eerf> telexl: I know what sudo su -(one hyphen)
<rookeeeeeeeee> Halitech, no i havent. ok didnt know I had to
<telexl> Casperov: are you logged in as root?
<Halitech> giganto, no mention of eth0?
<telexl> eerf: sorry.. it looked like one - on my tty
<Halitech> rookeeeeeeeee, yes you do
<eerf> telexl: I am asking sudo su --(two hyphens)
<LjL> eerf: ah, the two hyphens are to "separate su options from the arguments supplied to the shell" (man su)
<dpecka_> would someone show me output of `which {chkconfig,insserv}` .. maybe it needs roots privilegues .. thanks .. i have not ubuntu but have a customer on line
<dpecka_> thanks
<lianimator> sometimes when tray icons appear/disappear, some of them overlap another one (visually only. transparent parts show the image of the icon that was there before.) anyone seen this behavior? or understand the problem?
<giganto> Halitech, that's the whole file after i added "iface wlan0 inet dhcp"
<Casperov> telexi: just logged in normally...how do i log in as root
<LjL> !root > Casperov    (Casperov, see the private message from ubottu)
<Halitech> giganto, ok, add another line with eth0 and the same info but changing wlan0 to eth0
<telexl> Casperov: I always do 'sudo su -'
<LjL> telexl: why not "sudo -i"?
<telexl> Casperov: that kinda ties in what I was talking with the others about, here
<giganto> Halitech, after that??
<Halitech> giganto, yeah
<unb> pulseaudio error: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<unb> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<unb> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<giganto> Halitech, ah i meant after adding the last line, what do I do next?
<telexl> LjL: hmm, yeah, you're right..
<eerf> LjL:  thanks, cab you explain in more detail?
<Halitech> save the file and restart networking
<telexl> LjL: there are so many different ways to get a root shell.
<eerf> *can*
<Casperov> ok...how do i get root power :)
<n8tuser> lianimator-> try on a terminal,   xrefresh
<LjL> telexl: well, "sudo -s" and "sudo -i" are the ones that make sense, the others are either dangerous or just redundant ("sudo -i" corresponds to "sudo su -", while "sudo -s" corresponds to "sudo su", but there's no real reason to chain sudo and su)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Tetracomm> Casperov: sudo
<Tetracomm> Casperov: Type sudo before the command.
<Casperov> ok cool
<Casperov> thanks
<Tetracomm> Yw.
<telexl> LjL: coo.  I'll use sudo -i from now on.
<recon61> ﻿barrientos: try "﻿sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the results
<mib_eiu4yw> مرحبا
<telexl> cool i mean..
<giganto> Halitech, i ran the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and ... nothing happened? LOL
<LjL> !arabic | mib_eiu4yw
<ubottu> mib_eiu4yw: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<giganto> Halitech * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]
<giganto> ,
<Halitech> giganto, ok, check your ip address sudo ifconfig or sudo iwconfig
<arbel> Hi
<lianimator> I installed jack-rack and now my sound doesn't work anymore. any suggestions on how to revert?
<giganto> Halitech, here http://pastebin.com/d6d857b1d :D
<eerf> LjL:  thanks, can you explain about sudo su -- in more detail?
<lianimator> I did "killall lashd" and it's working again
<Halitech> giganto, looks okay, lets try to bring it up sudo dhclient eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> eerf sudo su is not the best choice
<arbel> I want to download xubuntu and every time I download the .iso file from the web site, it dos'nt work. am I doing something wrong?
<lordblaa> hey guys i just got a new computer for the first time in many years and its got all kinds of temp sensors and stuff.  When i look with acpi -V it looks like all the cooling is off - just wondering where i should look for turning on/off fans etc as i've never had it before - or is it all definitely automatic?
<n8tuser> Halitech-> dont let him bring up two nics on same subnet on same host, unless you give him advise to change the route table to make it work
<Jack_Sparrow> arbel are you running md5 on the download to make sure you got it
<eerf> Jack_Sparrow:  then what is the best?
<lordblaa> i know i've had laptops in the past where the cooling didn't work/worked differently in linux so i want to make sure
<Jack_Sparrow> eerf sudo for cli or gksudo for gui apps
<Halitech> n8tuser, he's connected wireless to a seperate location
<arbel> I don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eerf> Jack_Sparrow:  what about KDE?
<n8tuser> Halitech-> cool..thats why i specifically said same subnet same host just to be clear
<LjL> eerf: "sudo su --" alone is the same as "sudo su". if you put something after the "--", it gets passed as arguments to your shell (for example, bash)
<Jack_Sparrow> arbel when you look at the disk you burn do you see one *.iso file of many files
<telexl> Thanks all. I might be back, this is interesting.
<Zzeiss> Any pointers on using Ubuntu as a dom0, running Xen under Ubuntu, then Fedora 10 or Mac OSX under Xen?  Or am I absolutely nutz?
<Jack_Sparrow> eerf you can add kde to ubuntu if you want and switch between them
<LjL> eerf: kdesudo
<Halitech> n8tuser, he had me confused for a bit at first as well until he said he had a wireless connection from next door :)
<arbel> one
<Jack_Sparrow> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eerf> Jack_Sparrow, LjL: Thanks very much
<skygenetic> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<skygenetic> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<arbel> I birned 6!!! cd's so far! none of them worked!
<Jack_Sparrow> arbel you need to write as an image not a file, sorry but I need to be afk for a bit..
<skygenetic> any one can tell me how to get my internal webcam work
<n8tuser> Halitech-> also make sure his ip address from next "door" is not same as his local ethernet, or else again...
<king> skygenetic, See if it works in vlc
<skygenetic> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arbel> I burn it as image
<Halitech> n8tuser, hard to say, not sure what it should be on the wired
<ripps> Does anybody here know how the Places menu mounts drives?
<king> Now we even have tinyurls in the bot. People stop this plague.
<king> ripps, I don't think it mounts drives, it just shows the mounted drives. Something else in the pref controls that.
<hovse> #ubuntu-pl
<n8tuser> Halitech-> it is a risk having both same ip range from your controlled environment and the uncontrolled neighbors :P
<onetinsoldier> hi. i need help getting around problem with installing ubuntu 8.10, if it's even going to be possible for me. it looks like the installer uses a kernel that has a bug that has prevented some people from being able to install. unfortunately my hardware is a victim of this bug and it's preventing me from being able to install
<king> Are there any OO alternatives? The suite is terrible. Unlike all OS software, it mimicks MSFT Office to the core, and fails horribly.
<node357> onetinsoldier, maybe you should try the "alternate" install image
<eerf> !checksum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<Halitech> n8tuser, true, guess we just need to cross fingers
<giganto> Halitech, here http://pastebin.com/d6d857b1d
<giganto> Halitech, net's slow, sry
<node357> king, koffice ?
<n8tuser> onetinsoldier-> does it have to be ubuntu 8.10? have you tried other distros? suse and fedora comes to mind
<onetinsoldier> dos it use the same kernel? i think it does and therefore would not work for me either
<king> node357, On GNOME?
<skygenetic> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<king> How do you people feel about polluting GNOME with KDE apps and vice-versa?
<mahidhar> hi can i know how 2 play .DAT files plz
<node357> onetinsoldier, I'm not sure if it's the same kernel
<lianimator> n8tuser: xrefresh doesn't seem to fix the icon
<king> mahidhar, vlc
<LjL> mahidhar: i have no idea what a .DAT file would be
<nvidiahelp> Hi
<king> LjL, Commonly found on VCDs.
<n8tuser> lianimator-> oh well, if they overlap, i guess you have to move one of them away
<Halitech> giganto, same info as before, what was the output of sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<badawi> onetinsoldier: hey onetinsoldier, which bug are you talking about?
<onetinsoldier> node357: i can try it, but it's alsmost certain it uses the same version of the kernel. what i need is a way to install from an already existing linux installation
<LjL> king: in which case they would merely be renamed mpegs?
<mahidhar> king vlc is not able 2 play it
<Halitech> LjL, exactly
<lianimator> n8tuser: it's not really an overlap. it's a shadow of the previous tray icon in the line.
<jimcooncat> .dat or .DAT could be any kind of data
<king> LjL, I guess so. That is the only way VCD players can play it. In the MPEGAV folder structure.
<king> mahidhar, Is it a VCD?
<node357> onetinsoldier, well, worth a shot I guess, don't know much about that bug...
<LjL> mahidhar: how about you run "file filename" on the file so you can be sure what it actually is
<nvidiahelp> I have a geforce 9500 card and when i install the drivers through the prompt on 8.10 it kills x and all i get in tty. On 8.04 I do not encounter the problem. I think it is the new xorg. If i install the drivers manually will that help?
<king> jimcooncat, But he wants to 'play' it. You don't 'play' databases
<giganto> Halitech, oops, sry. Lets try that again http://pastebin.com/d2039eb0f
<mahidhar> LjL it is a viedo file
<ardchoille> file /path/filename.dat should tell you what kind of file it is
<mahidhar> king ya
<ripps> king: no, it mounts drives. I'm pretty certain of it.
 * zhangzhi help!after i just installed the ubuntu with autologin option ,i forgot the login password.how did i do ?
<lordblaa> anyone know if there's a way to control cpu cooling etc from linux?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: i might have to try and dig around to find an exact bug report number or whatever. do a search on   ubuntu 8.10 end_request
<king> mahidhar, Open mplayer, right click VCD - play
<king> mahidhar, if you google there is also a complex mplayer string to directly play a VCD if nothing else works
<n8tuser> lianimator-> i dont know how to fix that..i gave you xrefresh hoping it will repaint it and fix it
<Halitech> giganto, something screwy there
<LjL> zhangzhi: boot into recovery mode and change it with "passwd username"
<giganto> Halitech, yer ... I dunno what's happening ... need to reinstall ??
<zhangzhi>  LjL thanks
<jimcooncat> king, I didn't mean a database file. I meant was that .dat has been used by lots of different (windows) programs over the years for all sorts of stuff
<mahidhar> king where can i get mplayer
<unb> cheese not working, how to fix, i'm using ubuntu 8.10
<king> mahidhar, Add/remove software
<Halitech> giganto, I'd hate to go to that extreme since it was working at another location
<LjL> !info mplayer | mahidhar
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 4322 kB, installed size 10088 kB
<king> jimcooncat, I just guessed as he wanted to play it, it must be video.
<nvidiahelp> Does anyone else have problems using the 177 nvidia drivers on 8.10?
<jimcooncat> and I've seen .DAT used for an archiving extension too (Digital Audio Tape)
<giganto> Halitech, yeh ... was working this morning in fact, before I moved to another hotel
<ardchoille> nvidiahelp: which nvidia card?
<maek0> nvidiahelp, what version .80 or .82 ??
<mahidhar> king k i ll try
<mahidhar> LjL k tnks i ll see
<n8tuser> giganto-> are you sure the cat 5 cable is good? the port you are plugging to(the hub or router)  is not disabled?
<nvidiahelp> ardchoille 9300
<Halitech> giganto, I'd almost think its something with the way their router is configured, if its even a router and not a server on site
<unb> does anyone have problem with cheese??
<nvidiahelp> maek0 what ever cam up in the prompt. I would assume .82
<Halitech> unb, I do if I eat too much of it :D
<nvidiahelp> @unb all the time
<co_ngangenin> RSHGD
<co_ngangenin> GDHDUSW
<co_ngangenin> AJUHSDIUHAI
<ikonia> co_ngangenin: whats up //?
<unb> Halitech: come on im serious...
<berilio> hello, i have a funny problem, im on hardy and cant see add remove programs in applications menu, how do i restore that? i tried to edit menus but it isnt there either
<Halitech> unb, thats the problem with people today, always so serious :)  I can't say I have but then again I haven't tried to use a webcam in quite awhile
<nvidiahelp> ardchoille maek0 think the problem is the new xorg
<rookeeeeeeeee> could someone please tell me how to setup a server-client relationship on nfs? it doesnt show how on the nfs how to.
<LjL> berilio: see if the package "gnome-app-install" is installed
<Ximal> mental note for ikonia , i believe it was the firefox button that messed things up... because now that i've reinstalled and i have the tor an privoxy running on 8.10 there is no issue with synaptics... so i don't know where but somehow along the line of installing aftr putting the tor button on firefox ... everything went haywire ...
<berilio> LjL, thanks
<giganto> Halitech, but how would u explain the dhclient ??
<ardchoille> nvidiahelp: No idea, but I have seen other with the 9300 having trouble with the drivers
<unb> Halitech: it was working on 8.04
<berilio> LjL, that did the trick, thanks
<Halitech> giganto, dhclient is your computer and its trying to talk to the router/server
<Halitech> unb, not sure, whats the output of lsusb?
<giganto> Halitech, oo i see, I thought it was trying to simulate a connection and check if ur device works
<nvidiahelp> ardchoille what was their problems?
<Finnish> Anyone installed ATI 8.12 drivers? My videos are still flashing when compiz is on
<Halitech> giganto, no, its actually trying to talk to the router
<barrientos> how can i see both desktops at the same time and move windows between them?
<ardchoille> nvidiahelp: I don't remember, but the drivers weren't working correctly
<onetinsoldier> does anyone know of a way to install ubuntu 8.10 from an already existing installation of linux?
<UnknownUser56> Something not directly related to ubuntu,but how can I restart downloading with wget from where it left off ( example ,power cut out and I need to restard the download ) ?
<unb> Halitech: sorry forgot to mention is the build in cam. the error output is "(cheese:8565): GStreamer-WARNING **: pad source:src returned caps which are not a real subset of its template caps"
<Halitech> onetinsoldier, what version?
<rookeeeeeeeee> could someone please tell me how to setup a server-client relationship on nfs? it doesnt show how on the nfs how to.
<giganto> Halitech, well i guess i'll just stick with this wireless then
<nvidiahelp> ardchoille thanks for the heads up!
<Halitech> unb, it should still show up in lsusb
<onetinsoldier> Halitech: i'm currently running debian 5.0
<Halitech> giganto, I would until you have a chance to test it elsewhere
<Halitech> onetinsoldier, why would you want to change from Debian to Ubuntu?
<Guest19019> fun
<ardchoille> nvidiahelp: it might be worth searching the ubuntu forums
<simplexio> rookeeeeeeeee: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<rookeeeeeeeee> thanks
<unb> Halitech: out put "Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c251 Logitech, Inc.  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub B
<unb> us 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:00d2 Microsoft Corp. Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub"
<unb> Halitech: nothing wrong though
<unb> or
<onetinsoldier> Halitech: i guess i could say that there's is no 'need' to. just to see what it's all about and join in the ubuntu fun. and it's harder to help people on here if you aren't running the exact same distro as they are
<LjL> onetinsoldier: can't you just install Ubuntu from the CD...?
<Halitech> unb, I'm thinking its the omnivision one but not sure, think I tried helping someone with it before and in 8.10 it doesn't seem to work
<giganto> Halitech, I guess that's the best plan for now
<giganto> Halitech, thanks for ur help then :D
<nvidiahelp> ardchoille i did the problem seems to be hard to pin down
<Halitech> onetinsoldier, why not? I'm running Debian here and most things are the same
<unb> Halitech: so sad...
<mahidhar> king i got tar package of mplayer from google ...... how 2 install it
<Halitech> giganto, no problem man, hope you get it figured out and its still working elsewhere
<mahidhar> LjL i got tar package of mplayer from google ...... how 2 install it
<mahidhar> i got tar package of mplayer from google ...... how 2 install it
<LjL> mahidhar, why did you get a tar?
<lordblaa> best file-index-search-backend-thing? beagle? tracker? strigi? etc?
<LjL> mahidhar: mplayer is in the *repositories*
<LjL> !software > mahidhar    (mahidhar, see the private message from ubottu)
<tux91> What's better for / : ext3, xfs or jfs?
<LjL> mahidhar: you install it using "sudo apt-get install mplayer", or any other standard installation method. NOT from a tar.
<onetinsoldier> LjL: nope, i wish i could and i've tried to use my sata dvd drive to install almost every way forwards and backwards. but there may be 'something' i haven't tried. anyway, i can't do to what i believe is a bug in the kernel the install uses. do a search on   ubuntu 8.10 end_request
<Halitech> unb, looks like it might be something with the kernel as even gentoo and fedora folks are having issues with that cam
<onetinsoldier> s/install/installer
<LjL> onetinsoldier, but then i fear that the kernel the installer uses is the same kernel that you'll get on a final install...
<Ricki> would anybody tell me how to look at my permissions on any given repo (using svn)
<cannonball> What other command(s) besides update-rc.d is there to manage init script processing for various runlevels?  I'm trying to get a list, similar to chkconfig --list on rpm distros.
<unb> Halitech: ok, than nothing i can do... the pulseaudio also having problem.
<ikonia> cannonball thats teh command
<giganto> Halitech, but using wireless like this is kinda dangerous as well lol, people can just hack in
<LjL> cannonball: none is installed by default
<ikonia> cannonball: check config isnt' setup to with with upstart
<mahidhar> LjL mplayer is not there in add\remove program
<simplexio> cannonball:  sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<rjune> cannonball, chkconfig is available in ubuntu
<LjL> mahidhar: Add/Remove only shows GUI applications, and mplayer is not one.
<thiebaude> mahidhar: get mplayer from synaptic
<LjL> mahidhar: type "sudo apt-get install mplayer".
<Halitech> giganto, most of the script kiddies wouldn't know what to do even if the could get in
<onetinsoldier> LjL: ahhh, but i can always compile and install my own kernel if i can just get the OS installed. i already have a .config waiting for kernel that i have compiled myself recently... config-linux-2.6.28-rc7-git1
<nvidiahelp> Anyone have any ideas on the Nvidia problems?
<lordblaa> i think i'm going to go for strigi - anyone had any problems with strigi or good experiences with other indexers?
<Halitech> unb, I don't use pulse so no ideas for you
<LjL> onetinsoldier: you could perhaps install from a USB drive?
<Tch23> Eyh! Is the RT-Kernel ready to rock with Intrpid?
<badawi> what's the ncurses version of synaptic called? i'm not talking about apt-get btw
<unb> Halitech: what you use than? maybe i should change too.
<mahidhar> LjL k i m getting it ... tnks alot
<Halitech> unb, I use alsa
<LjL> !info rcconf | cannonball
<ubottu> rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 116 kB
<rjune> badawi, aptitude is what you're thinking of
<zibri> badawi: aptitute
<rjune> Halitech, alsa does not preclude pulse
<zibri> *aptitude
<webas> hi guys..anyone has notebooks? well i dont even see where to modify screen brightness
<thiebaude> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<rjune> alsa is the driver archetecture, pulse is a mixing daemon
<badawi> rjune: zibri yes it is thanks
<giganto> Halitech, yeah i guess, but if you can just capture the packets lying around, and if u know what to look for ... its good enough ?? I dunno much about hacking wireless, I have been trying to do it so that I can get some free wireless back where I stay cos its a pain in the ass to register for one/even be willing to pay for it I thought i'll just hack just to keep things simple lol
<LjL> badawi: which is really not an "ncurses version of synaptic", as it's quite unrelated to synaptic, but yes, it's probably what you're looking for...
<unb> Halitech: ok, i will that too.
<Trinitrogen> Fresh install yesterday, suggestions for a MP3/FLAC player?
<[c0re]> !info deluge
<ubottu> Package deluge does not exist in intrepid
<LjL> !players > Trinitrogen    (Trinitrogen, see the private message from ubottu)
<Halitech> rjune, huh?
<cannonball> Thanks everybody.  I prefer commandline over gui or even ncurses apps, so the fact that chkconfig and sysv-rc-conf can both do it from CLI works for me.  Again, thanks to all.
<Halitech> giganto, but then you run the risk of getting in trouble ;)
<Samme> hello
<rjune> Halitech, you said you didn't use pulse, you use alsa. they do two different things. alsa sits on top of the hardware, pulse sits on top of arts
<giganto> Halitech, lol Im quite save, I know they don't know how to secure their wireless as well
<shadowwulf> i have a machine, it goes into screensaver mode and when you come out of it, the desktop does not return, any suggestions
<onetinsoldier> LjL: nope... the thing is, even tho i get the end_request: Buffer I/O error in sector xxxxx from my sata dvd drive, the installer/live cd will finish loading up, but if you try to install to hard drive -or- use the option that writes the installer to usb stick, it bombs out with an error. wheni tried writing to usb stick and checked log file, it reported error #256
<Halitech> rjune, ok, if you say so, I don't recall seeing pulseaudio installed
<rjune> you may not have it installed, it's not required.
<LjL> onetinsoldier: but you don't need to use the live CD to save to USB
<Halitech> rjune, but then again I'll admit I've never gone digging to see it
<LjL> onetinsoldier: you can use several methods to do that from Debian, one of them is the program "unetbootin", there are others though
<LjL> onetinsoldier: but - it *will* still be the same thing as the live CD, mind, just running from USB
<mib_a8eme5> Ha
<rjune> dpkg -s pulseaudio
<onetinsoldier> LjL: ah-ha! this is the kind of thing i beleive i am looking for, thank you!
<roadfish> ZeroA4: ok, the operation is done and took around 3 hours. thanks again for your comments.
<mib_a8eme5> How do you make Ubuntu suck less?
<rjune> mib_a8eme5, be more specific about your problems.
<rjune> random ranting will get you nowhere
<LjL> onetinsoldier: note, i'm not particularly endorsing unetbootin, which is not an officially packaged application, and does ugly things such as calling "sudo" all by itself. it's just the only automated "live USB" makers that occurs to me.
<nvidiahelp> mib_a8eme5 What are your problems?
<LjL> mib_a8eme5: your question is very much generic. please ask specific questions.
<Halitech> mib_a8eme5, if you don't like it there are other options out there, like windows
<mib_a8eme5> rjune: that is if you ignore that ranting in and of itself doesn't make someone feel better.
<rjune> mib_a8eme5, I do. ranting may feel better temporarily, but does nothing to solve the underlying problem.
<kaii> question regarding realtime sip peers..   what must i configure, so that asterisk re-reads a sip peer from the database?     currently when a secret is changed in the database, asterisk does not recognise this change and the phone fails to register with the new secret.
<onetinsoldier> LjL: ok, understood. i will have a look at unetbootin. i really need some alternate method other than cd and have been wondering if there isn't something. thanks again
<nvidiahelp> Anyone else having problems with 9000 nvidia cards and ubuntu 8.10?
<Halitech> onetinsoldier, what about booting and installing from floppy?
<thiebaude> mib_a8eme5: is there a problem we can help you with>
<erisch> does anyone know if the load_cycle_count issue is solved in inteprid ibex?
<rjune> kaii, I'm guessing, but doing a kill -1  on the asterisk pid *should* do what you want.
<kaii> echan ^
<LjL> onetinsoldier: another possibility would be to just change your repositories from Debian to Ubuntu, cross your fingers, and dist-upgrade, but that's *very* prone to not only failure, but what is worse, "limited success" (i.e. a system that sort-of-works but is full of problems)
<kaii> rjune: wouldnt this reinitialize anything ?
<Samme> Someone knows  how  ubuntu works on acer aspire one?
<mib_a8eme5> I mean overall, like I think you have ubuntu-studio. Is there any version like ubuntu-sucksless? I mean, who calls this a end user OS? Its ok to delude yourself for a while. But look at it. Aren't there enough problems to post a warning saying, beware this is development buggy software?
<rjune> -1 is a hup, normally it tells the daemon to re-read it's config files.
<j0sh> erish: didn't experience cycle count raising drastically since 8.04
<kaii> rjune: regarding asterisk, this is not a good idea. :)
<rjune> kaii, asterisk has a cmd-line itself, and that probably has a way to do it. but I don't know what that is.
<shadowwulf> i have a machine, it goes into screensaver mode and when you come out of it, the desktop does not return, any suggestions
<archman> anyone experienced some problems with hardware and software by upgrading from gutsy to hardy (lts) ?
<kaii> rjune: echan, wanted to post this question in #asterisk
<rjune> hence I prefaced my statement with I'm guesing
<kaii> :)
<onetinsoldier> Halitech: is there such a method? i know there used to be. however, lately it looked to me as if Debian dropped the floppy netinst do to --> recent kernels being too big to fit on floppy netinst installer. does ubuntu have a floppy installer for 8.10? is so, where might i get it?
<nvidiahelp> mib_a8eme5 what do you mean? it is pretty stable. Like all os's that you install yoursefl you should check that your hardware is up to snuff
<Paw> Does anyone have experience with fixing an ATI Radeon 9600 graphics card to work with ibex (ubuntu 8.10)?
<badawi> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Halitech> onetinsoldier, I think you end up using the debian boot floppies and then debootstrap it to get to ubuntu, let me see if I can find the link
<mib_a8eme5> echo
<kaii> rjune: yes, asterisk rereads config on HUP ..  and it does not kill active calls.   i'm impressed
<UnknownUser56> I was downloading a file with wget but the power turned off and teh download was ended short,how can I start downloading from where it last left off ?
<kaii> rjune: but all realtime configuration that was loaded from database on demand vanishes.
<Appiah> I have a annoying problem on 8.10 , each time after boot the network dont work.  I need to modprobe pcnet32 and then edit /etc/resolv.conf  . I tried putting pcnet32 in /etc/modules but that did not help
<Paw> Does anyone have experience with fixing an ATI Radeon 9600 graphics card to work with ibex (ubuntu 8.10)?
<olskolirc> I can't hear media from some web sites, what is the best plugin to use in firefox so that I can share sounds please?
<allsystemsarego> UnknownUser56, you have to use wget c for that
<ardchoille> I just don't understand, I've been using Ubuntu since 5.04 and I think it's quite awesome.
<onetinsoldier> Halitech: ok, thanks for helping. if i can get a debootstrap method going that will probably work out good
<allsystemsarego> UnknownUser56, that's "wget -c URL"
<badawi> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Paw> I woiuld love to use ubuntu, but myg raphics card is hated by it
<thiebaude> ardchoille: i agree, and im testing 9.04
<nvidiahelp> I like ubuntu
<inzi85> hi,
<shadowwulf> i have a machine, it goes into screensaver mode and when you come out of it, the desktop does not return, any suggestions
<UnknownUser56> allsystemsarego,many thanks
<nvidiahelp> use gnone-do and you'll understand
<inzi85> i need help with configuring my dvbcard on ubuntu 8.10
<inzi85> pls hlp me
<rjune> kaii, sorry.
<Paw> Can someone help me with configuring my ATI Radeon 9600 graphics card for ibex.. ubuntu hates it and I tired everything, with no good returning
<rjune> that's expected though.
<cannonball> How much breakage can I expect upgrading a standard 7.10 desktop install (very few packages installed beyond the defaults) to 8.10 ?  I'm no linux newbie, I can fix just about anything, but I'm more familiar with rpms than with debs, and am hoping that won't interfer with me too much.
<Appiah> Paw: what errors do you run into ?
<rjune> cannonball, worked well for me.
<Paw> appiah: I cant run any special effects or my computer glitches and sometimes crashes
<cannonball> thank you for the feedback.
<Arnaud1> hi
<Halitech> onetinsoldier, here is the link to the debian floppies http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/
<n8tuser> cannonball-> i dont recommend upgrading unless you have really a good reason you have to upgrade
<Appiah> Paw: are you running the ATI driver?
<nvidiahelp> cannonball why are you on 7.10
<Appiah> Paw or Vesa?
<rjune> cannonball, follow the instructions on their website.
<Paw> appiah: Basically it hates my graphics card, and yes i was running the driver, but forced to take it off because my computer kept crashing
<kaii> rjune: theres no reason to excuse, you gave me a good tip :)
<rjune> though that might take you from 7.10 to 8.4 to 8.10
<onetinsoldier> Halitech: ok, going to have a look at the link now
<rjune> cannonball, which is what I actually did
<Arnaud1> Does someone know how to disable a PS/2 keyboard on an ubuntu box
<rjune> Arnaud1, bios option?
<shadowwulf> i have a machine, it goes into screensaver mode and when you come out of it, the desktop does not return, any suggestions
<Arnaud1> can't acces bios, it's a remote host
<kaii> shadowwulf: have the same problem ... disable compiz :)
<inzi85> i need help configuring my dvb card using dvb-utils.. can someone help me pls
<kaii> shadowwulf: ati ?
<olskolirc> Paw install this fglrx-control and see what you can do with it in configuring your Radeon card
<hateball> shadowwulf❄ Does it not display the password dialog?
<shadowwulf> kaii, onboard and unknown ... damn compiz ... seems its screwing everything up
<ubuntoil> Hi, why would  a partition stuck nautilus..??
<hateball> shadowwulf❄ You can always drop to another console and kill gnome-screensaver
<cannonball> nvidiahelp: It was the version that several people here had already installed, so I knew I would have no problems with my hardware (Dell with GeForce 8600 GT).  It was before the 8.04 release, and I just haven't had time to upgrade since then.  I'm taking a little time now :-)
<Arnaud1> rjune:it's a remote host, i don't acces to bios
<shadowwulf> hateball, its works fine all the way to the desktop until it goes idle
<j0sh> hateball: onboard.. SIS?
<olskolirc> someone say my name so that I can see if my colors work please
<shadowwulf> hateball,  then when you come back and desktop background shows but not the top and bottom panel
<rjune> Arnaud1, not sure how. not sure why you would want to either.
<thiebaude> olskolirc:
<olskolirc> thanks
<thiebaude> yw
<hateball> shadowwulf❄ ah right...
<Halitech> onetinsoldier, not finding the link I was looking for on installing ubuntu from floppy
<rjune> I think the driver for it is compiled into the kernel
<t3rror> i am not new to linux, but new to ubuntu > what is the package needed for the kernel sources?  I want to compile my own kernel and it seems like all i have available are precompiled kernels
<shadowwulf> kaii, intel
<coky> hi....
<hateball> !hi | coky
<ubottu> coky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cannonball> Heh, could not calculate the upgrade.  So I'll dig a bit.
<rjune> Arnaud1, in theory you could "disable" the port by rebuilding your kernel without that driver.
<Arnaud1> rjune: i thinks there is a keyboard issue, /var/log/message is growing again and again
<shadowwulf> hateball, so its a compiz issue yet again ?
<Ximal> Hi guys ... I can't seem to get phpmyadmin to work by going to 127.0.0.1 i get a file not found error :(
<rjune> Arnaud1, what's the error in messages?
<coky> yeh...u di mna
<Arnaud1> rjune : no easier way ?
<rjune> Arnaud1, not that I know of
<Arnaud1> rjune : stuff like Dec 11 16:34:36 luxin kernel: [17187385.200000] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xc4 on isa0060/serio0).
<Arnaud1> Dec 11 16:34:36 luxin kernel: [17187385.200000] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e044 <keycode>' to make it known.
<coky> hi....
<hateball> shadowwulf❄ Well I havent had it myself, so I'd go with what kaii says. Altho... for me it works normally, occasionally it wont display the password dialog to let me return to desktop, so I have to kill gnome-screensaver
<onetinsoldier> Halitech: ok, roger. thank you all the same
<inzi85> hi coky
<coky> emmm...
<shadowwulf> hateball, kaii, ok thanks guys
<simplexio> Arnaud1: that sounds easy to fix.
<J2daosh> did we just have a kernel update in the last day or so?
<Arnaud1> simplexio:tell me
<inzi85> does anyone know why, sometimes when i plug in a pendrive.. and even after running sudo nautilus.. i can't seem to delete files off the pendrive
<rookeeeeeeeee> could someone please walk me through this f$#@$n nfs stuff.:( im putting my all into it and not getting anything back
<rjune> Arnaud1, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html
<simplexio> Arnaud1: hint. you pasted answer
<mphill> inzi85: maybe hardware failure
<J2daosh> rookeeee what is the issue?
<rookeeeeeeeee> i keep on running into a problem when i need to mount something
<rjune> Arnaud1, loadkeys keyboard disable would do it.
<inzi85> mphill.. hardware failure? like how?
<J2daosh> and that problem is what?
<t3rror> nm: i found it linux-source
<rjune> Arnaud1, second line, says use "blah" to make it known.
<dsandage> is there anyone here that can help me with setting up a postfix/dovecot mail server?
<rjune> aka map the key
<rookeeeeeeeee> it ranges from many things
<mphill> inzi85: flash drives are only good for so many read / writes then they start to die.
<inzi85> ahhh ic ic
<J2daosh> ok... being vague isn't going to help me help you... so pick an error and give it to me
<inzi85> mphill : thanks..
<mphill> inzi85: if you can not reproduce with another usb drive I would said the thumb drive is end of life
<inzi85> oh
<rookeeeeeeeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83998/
<mphill> inzi85: personaly the only time that happens if with a linux file system on the usb drive and you don't have permissions
<bouazza> Hello !
<inzi85> mphill :yah.. but i gave it permissions.. i mean i ran nautilus with sudo..
<bouazza> Can someone here help me with a Xorg problem ?
<olskolirc> are backports safe to use?
<J2daosh> thats because your mounting wrong
<J2daosh> you cant mount a network computer, you can however mount a network share
<LjL> olskolirc: less safe than the main repositories, but they're generally pretty safe, mostly because only end-user applications that aren't dependencies of anything are in there
<rookeeeeeeeee> why cant i mount the entire computer?
<Arnaud1> rjune:don't understand
<J2daosh> because you cant
<J2daosh> only a share
<rookeeeeeeeee> can i mount a drive
<j0sh> mphill, inzi85: I had the same problem sometimes, but I have faulty USB connectors and it remounts the flash drive a few times ocasionally. Then files are "locked". Comes back to normal after next mount tho...
<olskolirc> oh ok thanks LjL what is an example of something that is in backports
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: if it's shared
<rjune> Arnaud1, I linked to a page that I think has the instructions to disable the keyboard
<Arnaud1> rjune: what do you mean by blah ?
<kubuc> after an update yesterday KsystemLog does not start up anymore, i have only a tray icon for 20 seconds wich the disapears, what could be wrong?
<rookeeeeeeeee> oh i have to "share" it
<bouazza> I've installed the xorg packages from xorg-edgers
<LjL> olskolirc: everything at http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/ or at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/
<rookeeeeeeeee> now i get it
<rjune> Arnaud1, Your two lines that you pasted say a key was pressed and I don't know what it is. do this to tell me what it is.
<obhk___> hi, when I open scanned books as pdf in evince, it often takes all my memory and freezes all so in the end I have to restart my pc
<t3rror> is there a decent way to search available packages through apt-get? i prefer command line over gui
<J2daosh> so share out your c:\, then do 'sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.3/share_name /mount/point'
<rookeeeeeeeee> thanks
<rookeeeeeeeee> a lot
<obhk___> could there be a solution to this?
<Arnaud1> rjune : i tried this command but it does not work
<bouazza> My glxgears FPS increased from 400 to 900 on my Intel 965GM card
<bouazza> but
<LjL> obhk___: using another PDF reader that doesn't cache everything into memory might be a solution
<kubuc> t3rror, aptitude search [foo]
<obhk___> LjL: any suggestions?
<rjune> Arnaud1, which command?
<dsandage> fatal: parameter smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout: bad time value or unit; 3600a
<bouazza> my keyboard is not correctly detected, it's in qwerty and some keys dont work as expected
<Arnaud1> rjune : setkeycodes e044 0xc4
<dsandage> fatal: parameter smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout: bad time value or unit: 3600a
<LjL> obhk___: well, i'm a KDE user so i use KPDF, but that's probably not the best idea on GNOME. let me look
<t3rror> kubuc: thx
<inzi85> ahh thanks josh
<dsandage> any idea what that indicates?
<J2daosh> my nic card/wireless card just disappeared after a reboot. it sees that i have an eth  card, but no wireless card. wtf happened?
<bouazza> So, how can I reconfigure my laptop keyboard ? Thanks
<inzi85> happens to mee sumtimes too
<kubuc> t3rror, also handy apt-file to search a file within all packages available
<Paw> Quick question, Hardy has a bunch of solutions for ati radeon graphics cards, is there a way to downground to hardy from ibex?
<j0sh> inzi85: try remounting if files weren't locked earlier. I described my situation with both fat32 and etx filesystems...
<bouazza> Paw, yes but you will break your X
<rjune> Arnaud1, ah, ok. I would look through the URL then and see if you can disable it completely
<t3rror> kubuc: i will grab it also, thx
<inzi85> Josh: thaks
<LjL> obhk___: epdfview uses the same backend as evince (which may easily mean it gets the same issue). you could always try plain old xpdf, i guess
<j0sh> inzi85: no problem, hope that works :D
<Paw> bouazza: what you mean?
<Casperov> i really have to delete ubuntu....but for some reason...i cant delete the bootloader.....i do not have a windows cd...i have those stupid acer recovery disks that do not allow me to fixmbr!! please help
<obhk___> LjL: thanks for the help
<Oli``> How can I find out which app is bound to a certain port?
<Arnaud1> rjune:ok
<inzi85> josh: nxt time my friend comes over i shall check it out
<Oli``> I'm trying to get postfix working but there's something bound to p25 already
<t3rror> kubuc: i am coming from a background in gentoo, just using ubuntu for boxee, but this thing is bloated
<mphill> Oli``: man lsof
<t3rror> going to try and lean it up a little
<inzi85> Josh ": i'm very new to ubuntu.. using it for only about 6 - 7months.. so.. i'm not really good at it
<kubuc> t3rror, yes, i use debian myself most of the time
<inzi85> Josh : do u know how to use the dvb-utils?
<bouazza> Paw, the xserver-xorg-core from Ibex will not support the Ati/nvidia drivers from Hardy
<mphill> Oli``: or try to telnet to it, maybe it will tell you
<Halitech> Casperov, look into super grub
<onetinsoldier> Oli``: the lsof command should show that. i'm not really familiar with it tho, so look at the man page for it
<mphill> Oli``: telnet localhost 25
<Casperov> Halitech: wat does this super grub do?
<badawi> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<j0sh> inzi85: I use it for about two years now, but I'm still a begginer.. lots to learn and no time...
<onetinsoldier> ahh, i see was too slow :-0
<Oli``> "ESMTP Citadel server ready" =\
<Paw> bouazza: No I am saying, is there a way to downgrade to hardy, instead of using ibex..
<badawi> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<LjL> obhk___: you may also want to file a bug against Evince (it would be interesting to try epdfview and see if there's the same problem - in which case, the bug should be filed against Poppler, i guess)
<LjL> !fishing | badawi
<ubottu> badawi: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SlimeyPete> Paw: as a rule, you can't downgrade - you need to find a Hardy CD and install fresh
<dam0-away> !install psybnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install psybnc
<j0sh> inzi85: no idea, never used DVB...
<dam0-away> hehe
<LjL> !fishing | dam0-away
<ubottu> dam0-away: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<inzi85> josh : ahh ok no problem.
<Halitech> Casperov, my understanding is it will allow you to restore the windows mbr
<Paw> slimey: ah I see, well do you think its worth it? or should i just wait for ati to fix it for ibex?
<LjL> dam0-away: psybnc is not available in the repositories, however a few other bouncers are
<inzi85> josh : i need to find someone who does.. i hate rebooting in to windows all the time.. haha
<giganto> anyone knows which channel to go to for web developments?
<Paw> or wait for solutions to come out..
<giganto> like i need help creating a website
<J2daosh> wtf, lspci doesn't even show my wireless card anymore
<dam0-away> ok what ones are?
<J2daosh> how can i force it to check for hardware?
<Photoguy> Ok, so I'm adding a repository..and I tried this address: http://www.medibuntu.org/fta/ubuntu but it didn't work.
<Casperov> this is such a mission...the only thing i hate about ubuntu is that you cant delete it!
<darryl_> J2daosh, lshw
<kubuc> J2daosh, i dont know command wtf, but probably your driver isnt loaded, look with lsmod into it
<bouazza> Paw : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750185
<LjL> dam0-away: bip, znc, ctrlproxy, dircproxy, madoka, nadoka, plum
<dam0-away> CHEERS
<j0sh> inzi85: what hardware do you have? Maybe setting up a virtualbox machine would solve the problem?
<bouazza> Paw : it's about downgrading from hardy to gutsy, but it's the same
<Paw> bouazza: thanks
<Halitech> Casperov, sure you can, just have to know how
<allsystemsarego> Photoguy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bouazza> Paw : np
<J2daosh> wtf... what the f...., anyway, if lspci doesn't show the card, the drivers being installed or not wont matter. I need the card to be seen before i go dinging with the drivers again
<inzi85> hmmm
<Photoguy> I did that.
<dam0-away> !INSTALL personal vhost
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmulholland_> hey, is there anyway to find a computer on a network? any scan function of such for a computer name?
<Photoguy> Hold on , I'll pastebin
<inzi85> josh : hmm.. linux does detect the card now.. i wonder if virtual box will work
<matic> I have a swap partition which is activated at the booting stage but when I use free command it shows 0  value for all parameters which to me means the swap is not active! but when i use swapon it is activated, so what is going wrong here, please help
<allsystemsarego> dmulholland, ping?
<j0sh> inzi85: you could install a virtual instance of Windows, install DVB card there if it works under virtual machine and watch tv from there? DVB means Digital Video Broadcast, right?
<kubuc> dmulholland, nmap ?
<dam0-away> im not playin with the bot man
<LjL> dam0-away: yes you are.
<Casperov> Halitech: yes and thats the mission....this is the third time im deleting ubuntu each time has its own set of issues! its never straight 4ward
<dam0-away> im asking qestions
<LjL> !msg the bot > dam0-away
<ubottu> dam0-away, please see my private message
<nks_> Hello all, have anyone successfully configured vidalia to work with tor and privoxy ?
<LjL> dam0-away: please stop doing it, and read the warnings i gave you.
<aadil> dmulholland, if u use a wildcard with ping u can ping the whole interweb!
<Photoguy> Ok, my repositry problem..
<aadil> ;)
<Photoguy> http://pastebin.com/m65806650
<dmulholland_> ill give it a shot, thanks kubuc
<ubuntoil> Hi, why would  a partition stuck nautilus..??
<dam0-away> ahh ic sorry
<bouazza> well, no one knows how to reconfigure my laptop keyboard ? ( I see in Xorg.0.log something that says I must reconfigure HAL or set AllowEmptyInput to false )
<Halitech> Casperov, its much easier if you have a windows install cd
<dmulholland_> allsystemsarego, ping not working sadly
<dmulholland_> allsystemsarego, i dont know the subnet that the system is on
<kubuc> dmulholland_, it depends a bit wich services the computer(s) you are looking for have running
<J2daosh> it cant find the card now... it like up and disappeared
<Paw> Can anyone explain how to get / use envy for ibex? i heard it might help with my graphics card troubles.
<J2daosh> and this is why i keep a windows partition on this laptop
<allsystemsarego> dmulholland, nmap with the -sP option?
<dmulholland_> kubuc, i know i have ssh running as thats what im looking,
<Bujek> Hello everyoe
<Photoguy> Ok, my repositry problem..
<Photoguy> http://pastebin.com/m65806650
<kubuc> dmulholland_, then nmap is your friend
<Photoguy> Sorry to bump.
<badawi> in /etc/network/interfaces, there's no eth0 entry, is that normal? i want to create a bridge, doesn't eth0 has to be defined there then?
<dmulholland_> kubuc, allsystemsarego gonna go try and get on the same subnet, the system is on a vpn that i can get into
<Casperov> Halitech: i know....trust me i know......but my acer laptop doesnt come with one...has those stupid stupid recovery cd's........maybe ill just teach my sister how to use ubuntu rather than unistalling it
<nks_> Hello all, have anyone successfully configured vidalia to work with tor and privoxy ?
<Halitech> Casperov,  does it have windows installed currently?
<inzi85> ya
<giganto> anyone knows which channel to go to for web development ?? I need help creating a new website
<LjL> giganto: you can try #webgurus
<aadil>  #html>
<Casperov> yes it does...ive been running a dual boot setup....but im giving my laptop to my sis and she doesnt use ubuntu, so its a waist of space for her
<aadil> ?*
<LjL> giganto: wait no
<LjL> giganto: yeah, #html
<aadil> \(^^)/
<Photoguy> Ok, my repositry problem:        http://pastebin.com/m65806650
<giganto> LjL, ah thanks
<Halitech> Casperov, ok, if all else fails, try this, boot into ubuntu, edit grub so it boots after 1 second into windows, then go into windows and delete the ubuntu partition
<Halitech> not the most elagant solution but it works
<drowned> hello everyone, I'm having permission errors when trying to copy my thunderbird files from windows partition to ubuntu.....
<Casperov> Halitech: ill try the supergrub method but good idea...thanks
<lazymanc> hi, anyone know how to set your laptop screen as the primary display so that the GUI starts there? (ubuntu 8.10, gnome, fresh install)
<aadil> drowned, what kind of errors?
<sketch_> can anyone see the videos on ubuntu 8.10 on http://www.mako.co.il/  just click the first video on the front page
<drowned> permission denied, can not open file, etc
<Halitech> Casperov, I used it 2 years ago and it works, just make sure the boot works first to take you into windows before deleting the partition
<UnknownUser56> drowned,sudo cmd
<drowned> the command i've tried is sudo cp -r /media/Windows\ XP/Documents\ and\ Settings/dr.owned/Application\ Data ~
<drowned> and still no joy
<Photoguy> Does anybody have a moment to answer my question?
<Photoguy> http://pastebin.com/m65806650
<drowned> one error example: cp: cannot open `/media/Windows XP/Documents and Settings/dr.owned/Application Data/Thunderbird/Profiles/vx05muta.default/xpti.dat' for reading: Permission denied
<Ximal> can anyone here help me with an issue that concerns myphpadmin ? as it is not sowing up in my broweser... showing ;;;
<Ximal> err browser *
<inzi85> josh : ya i guess so..
<inzi85>  josh : but im not too sure it will work..
<LjL> Photoguy: you're using an invalid address for the Medibuntu repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<drowned> i get the same permission errors when i try to copy these files to a flash drive as well
<LjL> Photoguy: remove the Medibuntu entries from that file or, if you do want to have Medibuntu available, /msg ubottu medibuntu
<mha> can I somehow make a smart release upgrade 8.04 -> 8.10? I use a custom built kernel and the update wants to add nvidia kernel modules, for an ubuntu kernel which I don't and won't ever use. along with 214 new packages which is basically crap as xorg video drivers which I neither use.
<sketch_> hi can anyone see the videos on ubuntu 8.10 on http://www.mako.co.il/  just click the first video on the front page
<kubuc> Photoguy, i might be easier if you pastbin /etc/apt/sources.list to see what wrong
<LjL> !pm | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<j0sh> inzi85: wont hurt to try, right? and even if it fails, you'll have a Windows virtual machine which will save you from rebooting each time you need anything that works in Windows only..
<drowned> sketch: I can see them...did you install flash?
<Photoguy> Ok
<inzi85> yah
<inzi85> i shall try it out tonight.. i think i have virtual box with me
<sketch_> can anyone see the videos on ubuntu 8.10 on http://www.mako.co.il/  just click the first video on the front page
<j0sh> inzi85 unless you have a really slow machine, but I have an AthlonXP 3000 laptop with 512megs of RAM and it really works like a charm. Unless you install antivirus and stuff, then it might slow down a bit.
<crayzee> sketch_, they want you to use WMP
<drowned> yeah I saw that too
<drowned> it still doesn't play after gstreamer and flash were installed
<inzi85> ahh..
<sketch_> drowned : are you talking to me ?
<Photoguy> Ok, here is the pastebin for sources.list:
<crayzee> sketch_, you can probably bypass it by extracting the URL from the source code.
<Photoguy> http://pastebin.com/m43c5e2ae
<sketch_> crayzee how can I get the url for the video ?
<crayzee> sketch_, but obviously thats a PITA. I'd just boycott the site ;)
<sketch_> its not for me its for people that use these computers
<inzi85> josh : moving to ubuntu from windows was the best thing that happend to me. .haha.. i've run a virtual box before.. it seemed towork pretty smooth.. although i think had better get myself a another RAM
<nks_> Do anyone know how to use vidalia ?
<Halitech> sketch_, view - page source
<saurabh> i have installed nvidia driver for in my ubuntu 8.10. but now i cannot hear any sound from  my system
<sketch_> if it was me i would and actually do boycott the site
<sketch_> halitech ok so I get the url now where do i put it ?
<Halitech> sketch_, use wget to download them
<LjL> Photoguy: just remove the last line and add « deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free » instead
<drowned> so anyone have a solution to my permissions problem?
<bcardarella_> I install git with apt-get install but I don't seem to have access to git itself. I try the git command and I get 'command not found'
<sketch_> wget in terminal
<Paw> drowned: version of windows?
<Halitech> sketch_, yes
<bcardarella_> So I tried to reinstall and I was told it is already at the newest version
<sketch_> k
<saurabh> i have installed nvidia driver for in my ubuntu 8.10. but now i cannot hear any sound from  my system
<bcardarella_> Any ideas?
<sketch_> i'll try it
<Photoguy> But, I want to include non free.
<sketch_> saurabh open the audio and make sure the internal volume is not muted
<Halitech> sketch_, might work in vlc as well with the open url option
<sketch_> that happened to me on one pc
<j0sh> inzi85: of course I meant Virtualbox running great :) And the same with me - I've tried Linux a loooong time ago, and found it hard to use. But when I found Ubuntu I switched almost instantly
<crayzee> sketch_, you'd have to read the JS to find the URLs I'm afraid - its not obvious.
<sketch_> did you see any ?
<sketch_> ill try
<saurabh> no it is not muted
<sketch_> open the audio so you see 4 audio volumes
<sketch_> not just one
<LjL> bcardarella_: if that's Git the revision control system that you're looking for, then "git" isn't the right package for that. the package "git" contains the "GNU Interactive Tools" collection
<saurabh> i see three audio volumes
<Photoguy> LJL:    I want to include the non free apps.
<bcardarella_> LjL: ah, lol
<LjL> bcardarella_: you probably want the "git-core" package
<mha> noone has some good suggestion for the issue?
<sketch_> click device and check each one
<LjL> Photoguy: and what makes you think that the line that i gave you won't achieve that?
<bcardarella_> LjL: cool, thanks
<j0sh> inzi85: and I also think about getting more RAM lately.. systems' getting messy and quite slow, can't run few heavy things at the same time (eg. Opera and Virtualbox)...
<Photoguy> Oh, I thought it said non free..
<mha> mk. fsck it then.
<Photoguy> Maybe I'm just a dumb newbie.
<Photoguy> :P
<LjL> Photoguy: err yes, it says "free non-free", so that means it will include free apps, and non-free apps
<Photoguy> Ok, gotcha.
<Photoguy> :)
<bullgard4> My GNOME terminal shows in the last but one line a blue status line that displays: "-- MOST: "stdin*    (7,1) 7%". What program does cause this operating mode of the GNOME terminal?
<Paw> So fresh istall time for ibex..
 * Paw cries
<kern> gim trying to install nome-globalmenu-0.4-svn964.tar.gz  but when i install it then try to add it to my panel it says error do you want to delete it from the panel
<kern> how can i install the gnome global menu/?
<LjL> !info most | bullgard4, i guess this
<ubottu> most (source: most): Pager program similar to more and less. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0a-1 (intrepid), package size 46 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Photoguy> @LjL umm, how can I make it to allow me to save it?
<Photoguy> I tried gksudo natulis
<LjL> Photoguy: you need to open it with "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list".
<LjL> Photoguy: nautilus isn't a text editor.
<Photoguy> Oh
<Halitech> Photoguy, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Halitech> Photoguy, will give you rights to edit and then save the file
<saurabh> hello sketch are u there
 * aadil wonders if pen and paper is a text editor
<Photoguy> Thanks!
<j0sh> oh guys, anybody experiencing ocasional closing of Opera when closing a tab? Happens to me sometimes and veeeery often to my girlfriend, tells me everyday to do something about it... Anyone?
<pim_> I wish to completely remove a package. Therefore I did sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin. Then I reinstalled, but it remembered my email adress and password. I wish to completely delete all it's data, how do I do that?
<aadil> j0sh, memory problems?
<LjL> pim_: there is no standard way to do that. its user-specific data will be contained in your home directory, and APT never touches that. a likely guess is the directory $HOME/.programname
<saurabh> i have installed nvidia driver for in my ubuntu 8.10. but now i cannot hear any sound from  my system
<archman> after i have updated to hardy, can i boot with my old gutsy kernel, if something goes wrong with hardy?
 * Paw is freshly installing Ibex, because it hates his ATI Radeon 9600 graphics card...and continues to cry
<j0sh> aadil: can't be, although I didn't do a memtest
<LjL> pim_: but if it's a GNOME program, then its settings might be stored in gconf.
<crik91_2> hi
<aadil> j0sh, well it can also be a network problem
<pim_> LjL where is gconf stored?
<aadil> have u tried support.opera.com (they have a nice site btw)
<Halitech> archman, as long as the kernel info is still showing in grub you can
<aadil> ?
<Radbrad> anyone like metal music?
<aadil> coz am afraid i dont know what could be wrong
<LjL> pim_: gconf is a set of hierarchical XML files. you can edit it with the "gconf-editor" program.
<saurabh> i have installed nvidia driver for in my ubuntu 8.10. but now i cannot hear any sound from  my system
<badawi> j0sh: flash might be crashing it or some weird javascript, either way, where did you get opera from? it's not in the deault repos
<LjL> !offtopic | Radbrad
<ubottu> Radbrad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bullgard4> LjL: Yes.  --  Thank you very much.
<j0sh> aadil: Opera closes itself when trying to close a tab, so can't be network problem
<Radbrad> sorry
<j0sh> badawi: Official homepage.
<Radbrad> i didnt know
<kengoo> salve
<archman> Halitech: so, upgrade with 'update manager' does not clear old kernel?
<LjL> !it | kengoo
<ubottu> kengoo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Halitech> archman, not to my knowledge but I could be wrong
<archman> Halitech: from grub also?
<badawi> j0sh: need to ask their official support channels, they would be able to help you best, maybe it's a known bug
<kengoo> tank
<crik91_2> I'm Italian and I don't speak english very well...I have a laptop computer: toshiba satellite a60-332 and the audio does not work!work only when appears login page!In 2 months I don't have found any solutions!Someone can help me please?
<LjL> archman: in theory you can, but in practice there might be incompatibilities between hardy and the gutsy kernel. also, i don't really know whether the updater might automatically remove the gutsy kernel.
<codeblue> hey all, Im trying to install my nvidia MX/MX 400 on ubuntu 8.10 but I keeps giving me an error when I restart X saying nvidia module not found, I have it working on nv drivers but I need to use the propriety ones
<LjL> crik91_2: you might also want to try #ubuntu-it for support in italian
<archman> i'm better to stay with gutsy...
<saurabh> i have installed nvidia driver for in my ubuntu 8.10. but now i cannot hear any sound from  my system
<drowned> codeblue: did you try administration>hardware devices
<rpfaff> im running dual monitors but my background is stretching across both of them as if it were one computer? can i disable this?
<LjL> archman: you could always try out a Hardy live CD to make sure its kernel works on your system.
<codeblue> yeah I tryed that
<drowned> codeblue: try synaptics package maneger then and manually adding the nvidia 177 files
<crik91_2> LjL, in Italian community they can't help me...I have said any times coming here!
<dowN70> can anyone help me install hamachi
<j0sh> badawi: thanks. I visited this channel just of curiousity, stayed here as you see :) thought someone might have the same problem or solved it already. But you're propably right, most pages are overloaded with flash banners and it mostly happens when closing such page. But it doesn't hang, just closes instantly with no message..
<drowned> nvidia-glx-180
<codeblue> I worked b4 but I could only get 640x480 res and I installed some other ones and I figured out how to fix rez but the propriety ones wont work now, I have it installed but It cant find the modules
<karab44> dowN70: what about embedded VPN?
<user1> Hi all
<dowN70> no, i need hamchi
<rpfaff> im running dual monitors but my background is stretching across both of them as if it were one computer? can i disable this?
<[TiZ]> Hi. What can I do to recolor gtk hyperlinks for dark themes?
<drowned> just search "nvidia" in synaptic and it should give you all the needed ones
<dowN70> well whats embedded vpn?
<Jake_> l
<amerinese> hi i'm sort of new with the ubuntu command line... coming from a windows background... could someone explain to be how i might select all characters from the cursorback to the beginning of a line?  and why should SHIFT+UP result in garbage characters?
<crik91_2> nobody has been able to solve my problem in two months searches!
<archman> LjL: probably works, that means not much to me, i demand from new kernel to work with all my apps, especially jackd, so it's like i want to upgrade just to be supported, but my software and hardware setup to remain untouched
<drowned> amerin: you could just use the mouse
<saurabh> i have installed nvidia driver for in my ubuntu 8.10. but now i cannot hear any sound from  my system
<LjL> amerinese: to select characters, you need to use the mouse. shift+up doesn't really do anything useful in the shell (unless your terminal emulator maps it to something)
<n8tuser> amerinese-> using a mouse? or you meant via a bash command
<codeblue> All nvidia-96 are installed
<drowned> those are the old ones
<drowned> try installing the 177 ones
<codeblue> thats the one my card uses
<LjL> archman: jackd does need the rt kernel, i believe
<codeblue> others are not compatible
<badawi> amerinese: which command line? in gnome-terminal or ctrl+alt+f1 thing?
<Paw> I have an ATI Radeon 9600 i just fresh installed what shall i do so my computer doesnt go boom.
<drowned> not compatible how so?
<archman> LjL: right
<amerinese> yeah, i meant actually SHIFT+HOME i think, but obviously that doesn't work either; the mouse is a way, i was wondering if there were different shortcuts
<amerinese> gnome-terminal
<crik91_2> LjL, what should I do?
<archman> LjL: no no no it doesn't need
<[TiZ]> What can I do to recolor gtk hyperlinks for dark themes?
<codeblue> say no card found
<codeblue> only picks up with 96
<archman> LjL: i don't have it, and i don't have heavy latency
<badawi> amerinese: highlight with mouse to copy, and middle mouse button to paste
<LjL> amerinese: no, there aren't. the shell and the terminal emulator are two different things. the terminal emulator *might* map some keys to do things (like selecting text), but it usually doesn't because it can't know whether a program running in it will need those keys for itself
<hoang> l
<drowned> try installing envyng
<amerinese> badawi: okay, gotcha, sorta thinking there might be shortcuts that were different from other things i'm used to
<allsystemsarego> Which Debian is Ubuntu based on? lenny or sid?
<almark1> Hello, I was told yesterday to install EnvyNG to my ubuntu 8.10, but after I did Xorg didn't work anymore, does anyone know how to fix this, I don't know what EnvyNg did so I can't fix it.
<crik91_2> LjL: what should I do?
<badawi> amerinese: FYI for ctrl+alt+f1 you need the gpm package to be installed
<codeblue> it said operating system not supported
<LjL> crik91_2: i'm sorry but i don't think i know. but have you checked your mixer carefully? i suppose so.
<drowned> almark: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<dowN70> i need help installing hamachi..............anyone?
<LjL> !debian > allsystemsarego    (allsystemsarego, see the private message from ubottu) sid
<crik91_2> LjL: as a mixer?
<dekkong> crik91_2: are you using alsa mixer?
<crik91_2> dekkong, I think of yes
<Paw> I have an ATI Radeon 9600 i just fresh installed what shall i do so my computer doesnt go boom.
<dekkong> crik91_2: ok just a sec
<drowned> paw: start with the proprietary drivers
<drowned> administration> hardware
<almark1> :drowed I have an ati card
<crik91_2> dekkong, amixer info: Card default 'pulse'/'PulseAudio'
<j0sh> allsystemsarego: some say that sid+1, because it's so unstable.. just Debian users tho, and just for a joke...
<Paw> drowned: what you mean?
<drowned> well get started by installing whatever quirky drivers you need that aren't open source by default
<dekkong> crik91_2: open sound and change everything to (ALSA)
<Paw> drowned: I tried so many things on my last install (yesteryda) that i just reformatted and trying again
<tr0nd> Hello gang, I'm trying to install the emu10k1 module for my SB Live! card. And I'm following the instructions found on this page http://www.euronet.nl/~mailme/index4.html#Instructions but I'm stuck at the "Configuring" section, cause I don't got any file called /etc/conf.modules - So my question is, where is this file?
<drowned> what were you trying to do for example?
<drowned> cause i've messed up too and had to reinstall as well in the past :D
<crik91_2> dekkong: ok...I do
<Paw> drowneD: Everything. every possible solution.
<drowned> what was your problem?
<Paw> drowneD: Ibex hates my video card, and it gets glitchy and crashs..
<drowned> what video card do you have?
<Paw> ATI Radeon 9600
<DerYumf> Anyone know why the nvidia 177 drivers for ubuntu kill my xorg? How do i get the 180's?
<crik91_2> dekkong: I did it
<Shanix_> super quick question for related to the server: on hardy server kernel, it should support up to 64G of ram, correct?
<Guest68008> hi all my tv is capable of doing 1360 x 768 but when i try and set it to that res it fails
<robin0800> Paw: have you tried editing xorg-conf
<almark1> I have a ati radeon 8500 myself and have some problems
<Paw> robin: what do you mean possibnly
<tr0nd> DerYumf: Download them from http://www.nvidia.com
<crik91_2> dekkong: and now?
<dekkong> crik91_2: try to play some music
<Paw> robin0800: I think i have but i just recently did a freshinstall because i tried so many things i think it messed it up
<DerYumf> tr0nd they're not in the ubuntu repos yet?
<tr0nd> DerYumf: No
<guadalinex> hola
<drowned> paw: working on it
<guadalinex> hay alguien
<DerYumf> tr0nd is there some eta?
<Paw> drowned: k waiting :)
<guadalinex> hello
<crik91_2> dekkong: there's no sound
<tr0nd> DerYumf: I'm not sure, havn't read anything about it. I'm so used to installing drivers from the internet that I never bothered with the Ubuntu ones
<robin0800> Paw: to get my 9600 laptop card working I had to force linux to use exe acceleration and not aax
<guadalinex> i dont speak english
<drowned> ok paw someone suggested this: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<drowned> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<drowned> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<almark1> thanks drowned
<DerYumf> tr0nd kk
<Paw> drowned: please do it in pm
<DerYumf> tr0nd 180's should play nice with the new xorg?
<Paw> i cant type and read that fast
<crik91_2> dekkong: amixer info is always so: Card default 'pulse'/'PulseAudio'
<rpfaff> when i try to enable visual effects i get this error: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<dekkong> crik91_2: what soundcard do you have?
<tr0nd> DerYumf: It should, yeah.
<DerYumf> tr0nd thanks
<drowned> rpfaff: do you have compiz installed?
<rpfaff> drowned: thanks for your reply, yes. i should add im using dual monitors
<Paw> Robin0800 check your pms please
<drowned> rpfaff do you have ati drivers installed?
<crik91_2> dekkong: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/84018/
<rpfaff> drowned: no i have nvidia
<Pigimon> hi has any of you found drivers for inter 2200 wifi card?
<Paw> robin0800: how did you get your 9600 working?
<crik91_2> dekkong: with kubuntu 8.10 livecd or installed version the audio work perfectly!
<dekkong> crik91_2: ok and you are know using Ubuntu 8.10 right?
<dekkong> now
<drowned> rppfaff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582207&page=2
<drowned> top post some ppl say fixed it for them
<crik91_2> dekkong: yes...in ubuntu the audio does not work after installation or in livecd...in kubuntu the audio was work!
<HURFS> where can i find the default ubuntu grub line? i didnt install grub with my ubuntu
<erry> Hello how o i install a font
<erry> do*
<HURFS> copy to ~/.fonts
<rpfaff> i need help enabling desktop effects w/ a nvidia cad
<erry> ~/.fonts doesnt exist
<drowned> you have to create it erry
<drowned> in the home dir
<HURFS> mkdir ~/.fonts
<Pigimon> anyone knows about wireless driver intel 2200?
<Halitech> erry, open a terminal and type touch .fonts
<erry> touch?
<dekkong> crik91_2: I think it has something to do with the mixer
<erry> i dont feel like touching..
<erry> eww
<drowned> just go into nautilus and do file-> new folder
<erry> sick
<erry> i did that
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> HURFS, erry nevermind, it needs to be a folder, not a file
<HURFS> can anybody tell me whats the default ubuntu grub line? i want to know the options. ro, rw, whatever
<rpfaff> i need help enabling desktop effects w/ a nvidia cad
<dekkong> crik91_2: go to sound again
<HURFS> erry: mkdir ~/.fonts
<crik91_2> dekkong: ok I'm in
<drowned> rpfaff: it looks like your problem is the fact that you using dual monitors
<HURFS> erry: cp /where/it/is/nameofyourfont ~/.fonts
<dekkong> crik91_2: ok so now everything is the same right "(alsa)"
<erry> ok just a moment
<hat0> hi everybody.  so, i've changed the font size in the 'appearances' panel (made it smaller) -- but every time i log in the fonts are the default size, until i go back to the 'appearances' panel..  is there any way to solve this?
<erry> ok
<erry> i copied it
<HURFS> erry: now you have to update the font cache. i dont know the ubuntu command for that
<HURFS> can anybody tell me whats the default ubuntu grub line? i want to know the options. ro, rw, whatever
<the_tormentor> hi
<drowned> hold on hurfs
<badawi> HURFS: /boot/grub/menu.lst -> http://pastebin.com/f1b746265
<the_tormentor> s
<crik91_2> dekkong: http://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxx6.png
<the_tormentor> help me please to choose nice wysiwyg))
<drowned> hurfs: mine says : /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-2-generic root=UUID=cb0faa83-53c3-4681-a41e-039596ba33a4 ro quiet hpet=disable splash
<maveric> Hey all, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and am having trouble setting up my comp to use the correct driver for a gigabyte geforce 8600 gt. I think I've got the right driver installed, but my resoulution is set to really lose (640x something, i think). Any ideas how to help? I've tried editing xorg.conf to a higher res, but no luck
<badawi> HURFS: by default it's "quiet splash" instead of vga=795
<drowned> maveric: did you try the nvidia control panel from administrations
<drowned> this is fun...like a giant conversation
<dekkong> crik91_2: I only see the chat window :)
<HURFS> badawi: thanks
<Sniper606> I notice I have these processes running associated with the evolution email client. I don't use evolution therefore I don't need them starting on startup. How do I make them not start up?
<crik91_2> dekkong: I'm sorry: http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1vz1.png
<maveric> drowned: I've tried going to that, and it asks me to run nvidia-xconfig, which does nothing.
<drowned> that means you don't have the drivers properly installed
<inzi85> rpfaff.. have you installed the restricted driver on ubuntu for ur nvidia card
<badawi> HURFS: also root=UUID should be your disk UUID as per /dev/disk/by-uuid
<drowned> did you install them via the hardware properties control panel item
<drowned> or did you use synaptic
<maveric> Synaptic
<drowned> yeah goto the hardware properties item
<drowned> and enable the nvidia ones
<maveric> I had this problem last time I installed Ubuntu, but don't have an idea abotu what I did
<drowned> system>administration>hardware devices or whatever
<rpfaff> inzi85: yeah
<maveric> drowned: when I go to hardware drivers, Nvidia isn't listed. Grr
<drowned> what synaptic packages did you install?
<maveric> drowned: nvidia-glx-new
<drowned> i had this problem too but it turned out i needed to activate them from the hardware item after i synapticed them
<Sniper606> anyone?
<onetinsoldier> Sniper606: you probably have evolution-common starting up. have a look at the man page for  update-rc.d
<inzi85> rpfaff..
<Sniper606> ok thanks
<molgrum> when i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10, my "rear" sound channel stopped outputting any sound. i have a sound blaster live
<destuxor> maveric: I know this is going to sound silly, but did you reboot it after installing the driver through Synaptic?
<rpfaff> inzi85: idunno, im confused, it works on just my laptop, but cant get it to work on second monitor
<drowned> try nvidia-glx-177
<psudo> onetinsoldier,  i shot you a pm
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna undo rm -r -f on a folder i just did
<reenignEesreveR> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> reenignEesreveR you cant
<onetinsoldier> psudo: oh.. hello. i was afk. i'll have a look
<drowned> that should install all needed dependencies and then show up in the hardware devices to be activated i think
<reenignEesreveR> Jack_Sparrow ................................... ok :(
<richard1901> hi all i have a tv capeable of 1360x768 and i have the nvidia drivers installed but every time i set my res to 1360x768 it fails any ideas
<maveric> destuxor: I installed them and then was playign Urban Terror at max FPS (Limited at 90fps) and it was running better than under windows. Then I went out for a few drinks and now this :(
<maveric> So, I rebooted just now
<inzi85> oh second moniter
<user1> is there any channel for links text browser ???
<sketch_> drinks before noon nice !!!
<inzi85> rfaff.. i'm not too good with that.. i guess keep asking ppl on the channell. someone could be able to help
<destuxor> maveric: When you go to Hardware Drivers does it tell you that you're using proprietary ddrivers and that you need to enable them?
<destuxor> s/enable/activate
<drowned> i asked he said they not there
<inzi85> or try install in the nvidia settings.
<maveric> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177   couldn't find packages
<drowned> just do it via the syn browser maveric
<rpfaff> inzi85: thanks for your help
<drowned> in the control panel
<badawi> reenignEesreveR: google disk forensics if it's very very important data, otherwise let this be a lesson to you, we all go through at one point or another. http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<maveric> destuxor: When I go to Hardware drivers nothing is listed
<endgamer> Hi. Is there a dedicated IRC channel for sound questions?
<crik91_2> dekkong: you saw the screenshot?
<maveric> drowned: there's no 177 in there
<drowned> maveric: just search "nvidia"
<destuxor> maveric: I'm a little interested in that apt-get didn't find nvidia-glx-177 --- I'm thinking you need to update Synaptic but I don't remember the command
<drowned> and it should show up as nvidia-glx-177 in the list
<maveric> sudo apt-get update I think.. will try now
<Halitech> destuxor, sudp apt-get update
<Halitech> *sudo
<drowned> if you don't see it then you need to update your repositories
<inzi85> rfaff.. sorry dude.. i wasn't much help
<destuxor> Halitech: thank you, it's been a while
<maveric> After updating, still no glx-177
<rpfaff> inzi85: np;)
<Halitech> destuxor, no problem :)
<drowned> maveric: did you try settings>repositories and enabling all of them
<endgamer> Sorry, killed the window by accident. If someone answered my question (is there a dedicated chan for sound related questions) I missed it...
<p1und3r> anyone know why my graphics upon shutdown get all messed up?? vertical lines that fade to white? i h8?
<drowned> that just fact p1und3r
<drowned> happens to me too
<p1und3r> strange right?
<destuxor> drowned: I remember having to do that years ago, but I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and it didn't force me to do that (maybe I clicked OK on a dialog box without reading it).
<p1und3r> is it from their update?
<drowned> no it's just the drivers getting shut down in a weird way p1un
<rpfaff> anyone had luck setting up desktop effects w/ dual monitors? nvidia cards?
<p1und3r> drowned oh i see.... nothing to worry about i supposed yes?
<emoncrieff> I've observed a weird regression in Intrepid Ibex...Wondering if I should report a bug.
<p1und3r> drowned probably cause we have nvidia restricted drivers?
<drowned> yeah p1un as long as it goes away you fine
<chanux> endgamer, search channels /msg alis list *search-term*
<maveric> Went into the sources for synaptic, checked all and still no nvidia-blah blah 177
<maveric> Perhaps I shouldn't be using the glx new
<p1und3r> drowned thanks for the info
<drowned> mine does this weird distored quad-splash screen beffore the desktop shows up
<badawi> Jack_Sparrow: FYI http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<emoncrieff> I observe that the display on my laptop goes dim over a period of minutes, and then brightens back up similarly lowly
<endgamer> chanux: thanks mate.
<emoncrieff> slowly I mean
<crik91_2> dekkong: you're still alive?
<destuxor> maveric: sorry brother I got nothing, been out of the game too long
<maveric> Perhaps someone can check my xorg.conf?
<chanux> endgamer, np
<maveric> I might be missing somethign silly, am slightly drunk :P
<emoncrieff> it works fine under Hardy
<drowned> maveric: did you do do a update via the administration control panel?
<badawi> Jack_Sparrow: haven't tried either myself so i can't vouch for em
<emoncrieff> it's an IBM X41
<drowned> rpfaff try reading this: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613738
<mib_n3mj30pq> i connect (rdesktop) from ubuntu to w2003, but bloq mayus doesn't work, why??
<maveric> drowned: administration software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> badawi It was my understanding that the rm   -force -recursive command was not recoverable
<drowned> yeah maveric: did you also click "refresh" in syn
<maveric> Yes.
<drowned> hmm
<maveric> sudo apt-get install update
<drowned> what gfx card do you have?
<badawi> Jack_Sparrow: nobody said it was gonna be easy :)
<kantor> how to change an installed package version manually ? Namely if you have an installed package version 5.6 to change it to 7.8 or whatever number you want . . . .
<Jack_Sparrow> badawi forensic data recovery is beyond the scope of the ubuntu support channel
<emoncrieff> Intel 915GM
<dekkong> crik91_2: I'm Back now
<subnus> how can i get mx revolution to work in ubuntu 8.10 have installed btnx but btnx does not detect the mouse
<maveric> drowned: my card is an gigabyte 8600gt
<maveric> Here's my xorg. http://pastebin.com/d2900c107
<badawi> Jack_Sparrow: i'm with you on that one
<crik91_2> dekkong: ok
<Macrosoft> Jack_Sparrow, maybe you should quote that in the topic
<Macrosoft> :)
<crik91_2> dekkong: you saw the screenshot?
<drowned> maverick: googled: http://www.robdian.co.uk/content/view/56/
<maveric> Perhaps I don't need nvidia-glx-new, but just nvidia-glx
<dekkong> crik91_2: the first screenshot yes but I could only see the chat window
<dekkong> window
<mib_n3mj30pq> i connect (rdesktop) from ubuntu to w2003, but bloq mayus doesn't work, why??
<dekkong> crik91_2: brb back in 3 minutes
<endgamer> Doesn't look like there's a dedicated chan for sound questions. Okay, maybe someone here can help: I want to route my audio input (microphone jack) to my audio output (headphone socket) on my laptop, so I can use it as a set of speakers for my ipod. I remember way back in the day playing around with audio config files to do this kind of thing, but I have no idea how to do it now! Any suggestions?
<crik91_2> dekkong: <crik91_2> dekkong: I'm sorry: http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1vz1.png
<webbase8> Japan does not have a database of members of the acquisition ..!?
<endgamer> Google turned up nothing, by the way.
<maveric> hmm, brb
<crik91_2> dekkong: ok, tell me when you're back
<dekkong> crik91_2: ok that looks fine but i'm gonna check out my laptops sound configuration
<drowned> omg 30 seconds without a new question
<almark> drowned thanks for your help, Gnome works now :)
<crik91_2> dekkong: ok
<drowned> almark, what was your original problem?
<mib_n3mj30pq> i connect (rdesktop) from ubuntu to w2003, but bloq mayus doesn't work, why??
<drowned> i forgot
<almark> drowned: I couldn't get into xorg due to envyNG so I removed it
<subnus> ?question how can i get mx revolution to work in ubuntu 8.10 have installed btnx but btnx does not detect the mouse
<drowned> oh k glad i could help
<mib_n3mj30pq> rdesktop -y works, but another doesnt works
<endgamer> subnus: Even if btnx doesn't identify the mouse automatically, you should still be able to map the buttons one by one.
<almark> :drowned is it important to update ubuntu with the updates that popup do I really have to?
<drowned> i personally would
<drowned> more likely to fix than break
<emoncrieff> anyone have any advice on slooooow dim under 8.10, which doesn't seem to happen on 8.04?
<almark> :drowned but I could break right?
<drowned> but no you don't have to
<HURFS> should i point the grub towards vmlinuz and initrd.img in the root folder or the ones in /boot that have generic appended to the names?
<endgamer> subnus: I have the same mouse, and I was able to identify each button in the mapping screens by pressing them, then map them to commands, even though it didn't actually identify the mouse.
<drowned> its possible but the stuff thats released as updates have already been tested by people like me
<subnus> endgamer the buttons tab is grayed out
<endgamer> subnus: Bugger. Hang on.
<drowned> its only dangerous to do it for stuff that is beta updates
<endgamer> I'll see what my config is.
<almark> :drowned what would it benefit If I did?
<drowned> just random fixes for problems people have had, new kernels, etc
<drowned> i'm using alpha 9.04 so i get 50 new updates a day :D
<almark> :drowned i don't have the newest computer 4 yrs is good but my ati card is older and I thought upgrading might break something.
<drowned> if everything is working fine almark the rule of thumb for timid users is to just leave it alone
<Quagmire> hello
<drowned> but you might miss out on security updates...
<endgamer> subnus: What happens when you press "identify mouse and buttons?"
<usamahashimi> hello everyone
<netzwurm> hi
<almark> :drowned Thats always been my modo
<subnus> endgamer nothing it find no handlers
<Quagmire> Hmmm "timid users" ...uh how 'bout "clueless users?" LOL
<dekkong> crik91_2: what happens if you push the test sound button?
<drowned> subnus: http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/man/x915.html
<almark> thanks again
<drowned> np
<netzwurm> what's a good book to give to a ubuntu newbie (never used linux before) that is not totally boring and doesn't have to be read cover to cover?
<endgamer> subnus: Hmmm. And the mouse is definitely functioning as a mouse up to that point?
<netzwurm> she's using xubuntu, so it would be good if it wasn't too gnome specific.
 * Quagmire admits to being a clueless user
<drowned> netzwurm, you'll learn far more quicker by just playing around
<Paw> drowned you have experience with fixing ATI Radeon graphic cards for ibex?
<drowned> no but i'm good with google
<drowned> whats the problem?
<reenignEesreveR> for some odd reasons, i deleted all files in my home directory :$ ... now my bash shell is not showing colored coding ... what shud i do?
<usamahashimi> when I go to menu and click on Quit, it is showing all other options (like lock screen, logoff etc) but it is not showing 2 options i.e Shutdown and Reboot, can anyone help me that why suddenly this happened and how can I fix it?
<almark> there used to be a pdf linux newbies guide I think its in pdf I have it some where in my archives of many things
<Paw> drowned: cant get ibex to accept my ATI radeon card.. i tried everything
<Paw> like if i activate it my computer just goes boom
<almark> try a search linux newbies guide or guide to linux newbies
<Paw> and screen turnes black
<netzwurm> drowned: yes. i am aware. she really likes books though.
<Quagmire> I'd like to ask a question or two
<drowned> let it out quagmire
<destuxor> reenignEesreveR: your bash shell has changed color because you inadvertantly deleted the 'dotfiles' (hidden files that start with a '.') that were in your home folder.
<subnus> endgamer yes it is only the scroolwheel key that does not work as a key i can't use it to open tabs in firefox
<drowned> netzwurm: http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Linux-Novice-Professional/dp/1590596277
<Dvyjones> .sound
<Dvyjones> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Quagmire> cool, just didn't want to be looked at as rude ...when you're a newbie on a channal its a good idea to tread lightly
<mib_n3mj30pq> please, i connect (rdesktop) from ubuntu to w2003, but bloq mayus doesn't work in remote host, why??
<destuxor> reenignEesreveR: you can recreate those files manually, or what would probably be easier is to recreate the account.
<drowned> yeah this isn't like other douche bag IRC channels where you have to idle for 30 minutes before asking stuff :)
<pinnerup> I live with people who user my computer a lot - via the new Guest session option. However, I would like them to have access to my music directory. Is there any way to accomplish this?
<pinnerup> "who use"
<reenignEesreveR> destuxor: can i somehow execute the new account files generation script for an old account?
<drowned> pinnerup: did you try right clicking it and setting permissions
<endgamer> subnus: Having a dig for more information.
<drowned> i've never done this before but that sounds like what you'd need to do
<dowN70> why cant i save files to /etc/init.d/
<drowned> because its a file system folder
<emoncrieff> I take, from the silence, that no-one has ever seen anything like this.  So I should probably file a bug.
<drowned> you have to do it as root user down70
<dowN70> ok how do i do that
<dowN70> newbie sorry
<crik91_2> dekkong: http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2uv8.png
<drowned> me too :)
<destuxor> reenignEesreveR: I'm sure you could but I don't know off the top of my head how to do so. Something I would probably do is create a second account, log in as that second account, copy over all the hidden dotfiles to your real account and then delete the second account. Ugh, sounds like a lot when you type it out ;)
<drowned> try terminal gksudo nautilus
<drowned> that'll start up a root level nautilus session
<webbase8> what!?
<webbase8> !!
<endgamer> subnus: I'm sorry mate, that one's stumped me. Better ask someone who has an indepth knowledge of the mouse handling, I only have my experience. Sorry I can't help.
<bouazza> Hello !
<drowned> lol being in this chat forum is teaching me ubuntu faster than anything else
<reenignEesreveR> destuxor: i think that wud work for me ... thanx :)
<flima> can anyone help me partitioning ubuntu?
<bouazza> I've finally got my keyboard in azery mode
<drowned> flima: what do you want to do
<graziano_> salve a tutti
<chanux> drowned, alt+F2 > gksu
<bouazza> But, the directional keys don't work ( left and right do )
<drowned> yes chanux that'll work too
<endgamer> Did anyone have an answer to my query about routing microphone socket directly to speakers in ubuntu 8.04?
<flima> drowned lvm
<Maveas> When I try to run "sudo gedit filename &" nothing happens and that's because you have to enter a password for the sudo - but how do I include the password in the sudo command?
<flima> a partition for each directory
<bouazza> can anyone help me to choose the right keymap for my Acer laptop ?
<jtaji> reenignEesreveR: all the files for a new account are in /etc/skel
<flima> bont I dont know the sizes
<endgamer> ;
<tronkito> hi
<destuxor> endgamer: give me a secnod, I know there was a way to do that...
<drowned> maveas: you can't
<chanux> drowned, alt+F2 > gksu nautilus
<drowned> you have to enter it on prompt
<Quagmire> I recently bought a new laptop and it has vista home premium loaded on it (Grrrrr.) The unit has 2 partitions that have the hdd about split down the middle as far as size. 250gb split in half. I've had a person tell me that home premium doesn't like dual booting. any suggestions? I have looked into ubuntu in the past but never pulled the trigger on it. I've also consdered taking my old laptop and putting ubuntu on it after I've taken a
<Maveas> drowned, but but why? :S
<MenZa> Maveas: You don't. You don't want the password to be in ~/.bash_history
<fosco__> Maveas, you can't, try gksu gedit file
<Maveas> Oh, smart
<drowned> maveas: i didn't write linux so I dunno :)
<MenZa> Maveas: And you should use gksu instead of sudo when executing GNOME applications.
<drowned> that's true
<Maveas> Ah
<Maveas> gksu is?
<netzwurm> drowned: thanks.
<drowned> np netz
<Maveas> gnome su? :)
<Kelen> Hi, all, How to send a offline msg with irc?
<MenZa> Maveas: g(t)ksu(do) :)
<bouazza> no one ? :/
<Maveas> thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<IntuitiveNipple> endgamer: It may possible via the Volume Control applet - you'd need to use Preferences to enable the Playback - Microphone option and then unmute it on the Playback tab. If it doesn't have that option, you're out of look unless you write a small application that loops back
<danielbw> hi. I have the latest catalyst drivers, 8.12 installed on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 for amd64.  I bought two ATI FireGL V3600's so I can stretch one big desktop across four monitors.  I am only able to setup two big desktops: one per gpu, but with two screens each.
<danielbw> There is no way to join all four screens to one big desktop.  How can I set it up so that i can have one big desktop across all four monitors without enabing xinerama? I can provide any info you need through pastebin. I really need help getting this to work.
<danielbw> Please msg me if you can help and I am not here.
<FloodBot2> danielbw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drowned> maveas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306156
<pinnerup> drowned: Yes, that didn't seem to work.
<drowned> pinnerup: what was your original problem?
<drowned> sry i answering so many ppl i losing track
<pinnerup> drowned: I live with people who user my computer a lot - via the new Guest session option. However, I would like them to have access to my music directory. Is there any way to accomplish this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<j_xinudsb> pinnerup: yes chomod -R 444 /music/
<Paw> How can I find out what X.Org is.. like i am looking at display drivers for ATI and it saids for X.Org 6.7, 6.8 and so on..
<Quagmire> yep its tough when so many people are all askng questions ...did anyone get a look at mine? LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire, please see my private message
<bullgard4> '~$ stat /etc/fstab; Device: 807h/2055d' What device does this number designate? www.derkeiler.com/pdf/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.security/2006-05/msg00189.pdf: "This identifies the device containing the file."
<Quagmire> Thanks!
<destuxor> Quagmire: so you don't currently have Linux installed on your new notebook?
<Maveas> Why doesn't gksu promt for pass?
<scotty2> Good evening : I'd be very grateful if anyone could help me with this installation problem : halfway through (after partitioning) installing 8.10 from the AMD64 alternate I get a 'Media change' message & am told to insert the CD (which is already inserted)
<Jack_Sparrow> Maveas it holds the pass for a few minutes and only for that window
<pinnerup> j_xinudsb: Don't you need to have x permission for a directory to be able to list its contents?
<Photoguy> I'm trying to play a movie, but it says: An error occured   could not read from resource.
<destuxor> Yes
<destuxor> pinnerup: I've had really good luck with the find command
<Photoguy> It's a dvd
<destuxor> pinnerup: give me a second to remember what the command was....
<pinnerup> destuxor: How could that be used to solve my problem?
<j_xinudsb> pinnerup: yes chomod -R 444 means User read Group read Others read
<Quagmire> !tab destuxor no I do not have it installed ...uh how does the !tab thing work exactly?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drowned> pinnerup: you can try going through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pinnerup> j_xinudsb: So that won't allow people to list the contents of the directories?
<drowned> but other than that I'm too new with ubuntu to help. sry
<fograven> can anyone help me with opening EPS in inkscape?
<eseven73> Quagmire: just type like 3 letters of the persons nick and press tab, dont use !tab
<j_xinudsb> pinnerup: you do or you don't need the content listed?
<drowned> fograven: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474997
<Photoguy> I'm trying to play a movie, but it says: An error occured   could not read from resource.
<edju> Finally got my ipod to be recognized.  Now, I'd like to assign a persistent device name.  Anyone with a pointer to a clear howto re: all that /etc/udev/rules.d gibberish?
<Quagmire> eseven73 thanks
<eseven73> np
<Quagmire> eseven73 I'm a newbie with unbuntu
<jedi06> why doesn't ubuntu have support for different fsb speeds?  Is it hard to make drivers to handle different speeds?
<Jack_Sparrow> edju you mean have it mount to a name you create every time?
<drowned> dunno jedi06 but it pisses me off too
<destuxor> pinnerup: well, I can't remember exactly how yo udo it right now, but you can use find liek this:   find -exec chmod a+x {} \;
<pinnerup> j_xinudsb: I do.
<amikrop> If I download something from a torrent, and I turn my computer off. Will the download continue from where it stopped when I turn it on again?
<Quagmire> destuxor I do not have ubuntu loaded not yet
<destuxor> Quagmire: man I just used the Wumi or Wupi or whatever with Vista last night and it's working like a champ
<drowned> amikrop: it should....
<j_xinudsb> pinnerup: then that would do it
<drowned> but i believe you should pause it first
<amikrop> drowned: ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> destuxor please consider WUBI a test drive and do a real install if you like uit
<jedi06> drowned I'm thinking of not getting the dell with ubuntu and just get vista and use virtual box
<pinnerup> destuxor: But I don't need to find files. I need for my friends to be able to acess my music files when they're logged into my machine using the "Guest session" option new to 8.10 ...
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble playing a DVD, this is what happesn when I insert it: An error occurred  Could not read from resource.
<eseven73> Quagmire: well the tab feature is a linux and irc feature, its not really an Ubuntu thing.
<drowned> jedi06: i don't blame you i'm tri-booting xp, vista, and ubuntu right now
<Quagmire> destuxor you have lost me Wumi, Wupi???
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy is it all dvd;s or just a few you ripped
<edju> Jack_Sparrow, No.  I have an external usb drive and if it's on, it's sdb and the ipod is sdc.  If it's off, the ipod is sdb.  I would like the ipod to be sdc all the time.
<Photoguy> :)
<drowned> quagmire: wubi
<Photoguy> It's a real Physical dvdv.
<drowned> it installs ubuntu to a file so you don't need any partitioning
<jedi06> drowned that is what i'll have to do too.  what is your fsb speed?
<Photoguy> *dvd
<j_xinudsb> Photoguy: need to install medibuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > edju
<ubottu> edju, please see my private message
<Photoguy> I did.
<j_xinudsb> Photoguy: and mplayer or vlc
<j_xinudsb> or both
<destuxor> pinnerup: well, the reason you'd use find is to make only the directories executable and not the files themselves. It isn't really a big deal, but it's something I've used effectively before.
<drowned> hmm....i think 200 mhz with a 9.5 multiplier but I overclock with nvidia system tools in xp up to 238 mhz
<Photoguy> Ok, I tried totem.
<pinnerup> j_xinudsb: It doens't, tho. The Guest session option is funny that way. Even if I set the directory to 777, the Guest session can't list their contents.
<Photoguy> But it didn't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy is it all dvd;s or just a few you ripped
<Quagmire> destuxor so I guess its safe to say some goggling will be my friend and is it an easy process using Wubi?
<destuxor> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't know that about WUBI....damn, I was just getting everything set up the way I wanted it.
<drowned> quagmire, what os are u in right now?
<Photoguy> Umm..you already asked me that...They are REAL dvds, NOT stolen.
<Jack_Sparrow> destuxor I personally wont use or recommend it..
<destuxor> Quagmire: Yeah bro I had Ubuntu completely up and running with zero hardware issues in like a half hour
<j_xinudsb> pinnerup: chown -R nobody:nogroup /music/
<dennda> Hi. I wrote some simple program that shows a spinning fractal. I would like to use that as screensaver. How do I do that? Just copying it over to /usr/lib/screensavers isn't enough
<drowned> destuxor, but are you on a laptop?
<drowned> i have had soooo many bugs with ubuntu it's insane
<destuxor> Jack_Sparrow: damn. Oh well, guess I know what I'm doing this weekend.
<destuxor> drowned: yes, I'm on a Toshiba Satellite X205-SLi1
<Quagmire> dang
<j_xinudsb> drowned; bugs?
<Jack_Sparrow> destuxor save your /home to usb or another medium
<j_xinudsb> ubuntu
<j_xinudsb> ubuntu?
<drowned> yup
<bouazza> no one who can help me please ?
<drowned> starting with wpa2 for my university encrypted wifi
<Quagmire> drowned I'm using Vista Home Premium on this laptop with 2 partitions about 125gb a piece
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy I didnt see where you answered me
<Photoguy> Ah, ok.
<drowned> yeah quagmire to use wubi its uber simple
<Photoguy> It's fine.
<drowned> just pop in the liveCD, and say "install inside windows"
<destuxor> Jack_Sparrow: I'll figure something out. It's just that I don't have any data, just all the applications I downloaded and installed (it really won't take long, I'm just finding things to complain about since everything else worked out of hte box ;)
<drowned> it won't delete anything you currently have it just will add an entry to your vista boot menu
<rpfaff> k so desktop effects work on the laptop screen OR the LCD, but not both at the same time. i have to disable one or the other to get desktop effects to work? anybody?
<Quagmire> ~[ drowned ]~ the liveCD is Ubuntu?
<j_xinudsb> bouazza: with what?
<drowned> quagmire, yes, the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Jack_Sparrow> destuxor itf you save /var/cache/apt/archives folder you wont need to dl them again
<drowned> it should automatically pop up a window when you put in in
<Quagmire> ~[ drowned ]~ and I can download it from the ubuntu site?
<j_xinudsb> bouazza: help with what?
<destuxor> Jack_Sparrow: *awesome* thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bouazza> j_xinudsb : The xorg keyboard configuration was wrong ( some keys didn't work ), so I've run : setxkbmap -model acer_laptop -variant basic -layout fr
<drowned> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<bouazza> but
<bouazza> the UP key don't work
<Jack_Sparrow> destuxor if you look in there you should see all your .debs providing you didnt autoclean them
<Quagmire> drowned may I pm ?
<drowned> yes
<pinnerup> j_xinudsb: Still doesn't work ... never mind. I'll create a separate account for them.
<drowned> good idea pinnerup
<edju> Jack_Sparrow, blkid reports no UUID - only "hfsplus".  I know that fooling w/ rules.d would do what I want, but it's not very clear to me.  oh, well, I'll keep looking.
<destuxor> awesome, everything is still in /var/cache/apt/archives so getting my box running tomorrow will take all of 30 minutes now.
<rpfaff> k so desktop effects work on the laptop screen OR the LCD, but not both at the same time. i have to disable one or the other to get desktop effects to work? anybody?
<Jack_Sparrow> destuxor allow more than that.. :)
<shtoom> Hi, I am trying to delete files using rm command on ubuntu 8.04 server but there are not getting deleted
<bullgard4> '~$ stat /etc/fstab; Device: 807h/2055d' What device does this number designate? www.derkeiler.com/pdf/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.security/2006-05/msg00189.pdf: "This identifies the device containing the file."
<Jack_Sparrow> rpfaff  #compiz is a good channel for those questions
<destuxor> lol I dunno, I'll be shocked out my mind if it takes longer than an hour to have a rock-solid system completely built, updated, adn all my applications installed.
<rpfaff> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<shtoom> it says there is not such file or directory but those files are showing up in the directory
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom if not under home you will need sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<shtoom> Jack_Sparrow: I am root on the server
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom you may have the path wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom setting a root pw is not advised
<shtoom> strangely enough they have 0Kb and all permission and timestamps are showing like this ????????
<inzi85> hi robin0800 : have u figured out wats wrong with PAW's graphic card
<shtoom> I searched all over the web but didn't find solution
<allsystemsarego> how many people in this channel are part of the Ubuntu core team?
<j_xinudsb> pinnerup: if you have subfolders with other permission it wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > allsystemsarego
<ubottu> allsystemsarego, please see my private message
<gaintsura> is there a way I can recursively delete a file extension?
<ffej2ffej> I have a working UBUNTU web server and I want my PHP scripts to be able to send email.  I'm getting strange results and I want to know if this is the appropriate place to ask such a question.
<LjL> gaintsura: "find" has a "-delete" option
<LjL> gaintsura: careful
<gaintsura> LjL no worries its only .wma files =)
<crik91> dekkong: I'm sorry...ubuntu was crash
<Jack_Sparrow> ffej2ffej you can ask but #ubuntu-server or - apache or maybe php might work better
<LjL> gaintsura: unless you get it wrong and delete others too
<crik91> dekkong: this is my first PC...
<shtoom> please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/84040/
<dekkong> crik91: hehe np :)
<LjL> gaintsura: look at the "-iname" option to specify patterns (such as a given extension), remember to put them inside 'quotation marks'
<shtoom> this strange problem I've never seen this on linux before
<gaintsura> thanks LjL
<lenswipe> i currently have no sound can someone please help?
<lenswipe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008233
<crik91> dekkong: found something?
<lenswipe> ny1?
<inzi85> bye everyone
<inzi85> thanks for everythig
<crik91_2> dekkong: I'm in
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shtoom> even though ls says it can't find files it still displays them as if they are there
<ffej2ffej> Here's the situation.  If I try to send an email to my hotmail or gmail accounts, I get nothing.  If I send it to my cell phone, it sends immediately.  I checked for "frozen" messages on the UBUNTU server and all the unsent messages seem to be there.  I tried using the mailunfreeze command for about an hour last night and had no success.  All it kept telling me is that it couldn't find the messages no matter how I specified them or c
<crik91_2> dekkong: on my little speaker on the bar it's a red mute marks
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008233 it tells u whats wrong :)
<dekkong> crik91_2: can you unmute it?
<heartbeat> hi everyone. Anyone knows a channel about linux-ha or HA ?
<shtoom> Jack_Sparrow : rm says there is not such file are directory but ls displays it
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe while I read that , please read the sound link I gave
<LjL> heartbeat: #linux-ha surprisingly is it
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom I cant help with that mess, not sure what happened to that
<heartbeat> aha
<heartbeat> is it in this network ? I suppose
<LjL> heartbeat: how about you /join #linux-ha and see
<heartbeat> thkx
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe that link was your post and only says I installed audacity and now sound wont work..
<jedi06> when do you think ubuntu will support different fsb speeds?  It seems like this would be an easy think to do.
<crik91> dekkong, No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<crik91> dekkong:
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe did you install it from the ubuntu servers or from off the web.
<dekkong> crik91: you need to install codecs m8 :)
<Photoguy> What is the best video player?
<Coregrl> hi
<LjL> !best | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Photoguy> Opinions wanted.
<destuxor> Photoguy: Kaffeine!
<fosco__> Photoguy, the one you like most
<Coregrl> I need to record all key pressed in a gnome session
<Jack_Sparrow> jedi06 try #ubuntu-offtopic
<j_xinudsb> Photoguy: mplayer and vlc
<Photoguy> Ok, will try.
<Photoguy> Thanks.
<dekkong> crik91: open an mp3 file with totem player and it will download codecs
<Photoguy> Yeah U heard jxin
<dekkong> crik91: please try that
<destuxor> Coregrl: like a keylogger?
<crik91_2> dekkong: ok
<Coregrl> exactly
<j_xinudsb> vlc seems to work better with difficult dvds
<destuxor> Coregrl: How good a keystroke logger do you want?
<Photoguy> OK
<dennisv> how can I check the bash history...less ~/.histfile doensn't seem to work?
<LjL> dennisv: tried just "history"?
<Coregrl> destuxor, easy to use:)
<crik91> dekkong: An error occurred - Could not get/set settings from/on resource (I have ubuntu-restricted-etras)
<j_xinudsb> not less ~/.histfile
<dennisv> LjL: I'm not looking for my comands, but for some files I installed
<subnus> to prees button 2 on my mice i have to press button 1 and button 2
<dekkong> crik91: have you dont sudo apt-get restricted extras?
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe How did you install it?
<LjL> dennisv: how would the shell history contain those?
<Nalleman> hi, does anyone know any way to convert a DWG (autocad file) to DXF (common CAD file)?
<j_xinudsb> is .bash_history
<LjL> dennisv, the bash history *is* the history of the commands you typed. nothing more nothing less.
<dennisv> I installed Xubuntu-desktop (sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop), now I want to delete everything related to Xubuntu, so I tried sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop, but this only removed this specific thing
<j_xinudsb> or less .bash_history
<Jack_Sparrow> Nalleman I have done that.. but dont remember what I used...  gimp can read dxf if I remember correctly
<destuxor> Coregrl: just googling I found this: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html
<LjL> dennisv: try sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop
<destuxor> Coregrl: I'm thinking the easiest thing to do would be to capture the input as it comes and drop it into a file
<dennisv> LjL tnx
<scotty2> Good evening : I'd be very grateful if anyone could help me with this installation problem : halfway through (after partitioning) installing 8.10 from the AMD64 alternate I get a 'Media change' message & am told to insert the CD (which is already inserted)
<LjL> dennisv: (also, perhaps you should have asked your real question in the first place ;)
<crik91> dekkong: I don't understand...From yesterday I have: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dennisv> LjL, indeed :)
<j_xinudsb> scotty2; are you using ubuntu 64 and is the cd ok with no damages?
<j_xinudsb> check that
<Halitech> dennda, check here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<subnus> ?question to prees button 3 on my mice i have to press button 1 and button 2
<dekkong> crik91: ok I have to go away for a while
<ffej2ffej> (2nd time) When I send an email message from my PHP scripts, it works if I send to my cell phone, but not if I send to my hotmail or gmail accounts.  I tried mailq and it told me all the unsuccessful messages were "frozen."  I tried to unfreeze them and could not.  Any help?
<dekkong> crik91: but brb
<jim_p> scotty2, what do you do and it does so? like... what action causes this effect
<scotty2> j_xinudsb yes I checked both those things thanks
<LjL> dennisv: if that command fails, there still is a way to see a list of packages you installed, if they were installed recently, namely: grep install /var/log/dpkg.log
<subnus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968530 how can i map it to button 17
<jim_p> ffej2ffej, sending php links from emails sometimes fails for me to.
<Halitech> dennisv, check here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<scotty2> jim_p : It happens halfway through trying to install Ubuntu
<ffej2ffej> jim_p, what do you suggest?  I need this to work 100%.
<jim_p> scotty2, md5summed the iso? burned on low speed?
<destuxor> Coregrl: ok I'm not having much luck with this, but you can do stuff ilke that with the mouse (sudo cat /dev/input/mice) so I sdon't see why you can't do that with the keyboard.
<scotty2> j_xinudsb : Also, I've tried various different boot parameters
<jim_p> ffej2ffej, i cant suggest something sorry :( i just verify that it does happen
<eightyeight> how do i find out the module eth0 is using? i can't seem to find anything in lsmod
<crik91> dekkong: brb?what is this^?
<dennisv> LjL i'll take a look at that because autoremove does the same thing as remove
<scotty2> jim_p : Yes it checks out
<juanez> scotty2: maybe your CDr is faulty ?
<dekkong> crik91: it's be right back :D
<jim_p> eightyeight, what does lspci say about your card that has eth0 reserved?
<juanez> scotty2: if you're up for the hassle it might be an idea to try USB boot
<scotty2> jim_p : also I installed ubuntu onto another PC with the same CD
<crik91> dekkong: ok...
<scotty2> juanez: I can give that a go, thanks
<dekkong> crik91: where are you from? :)
<danielbw> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14346
<heartbeat> well, linux-ha seems a very active channel....
<heartbeat> :)
<j_xinudsb> scotty2; try just F6 and removing acip, quite
<Photoguy> Argh,,,
<Photoguy> DVD drive problems.
<Photoguy> :P
<Photoguy> *Buzzzzzzzz
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy Please dont do that
<heartbeat> anybody works with shared storage in HA environments ??
<Jack_Sparrow> danielbw It works best if you provide a brief description when you post a link for help.. all on one line thanks
<Photoguy> What's wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy PLease dont spam the channel
<scotty2> j_xinudsb : I'll try that
<danielbw> Jack_Sparrow, Hi. I have the latest catalyst drivers, 8.12 installed on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 for amd64.  I bought two ATI FireGL V3600's so I can stretch one big desktop across four monitors.  I am only able to setup two big desktops: one per gpu, but with two screens each.  There is no way to join all four screens to one big desktop.  How can I set it up so that i can have one big desktop across all four monitors without enabing xine
<Photoguy> Ok, now I know that is spamming.
<danielbw> rama?
<danielbw> I can provide any info you need through pastebin. I really need help getting this to work. Please msg me if you can help and I am not here.
<Photoguy> Any reason why DVd playback is really jumpy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy turn off effects and see if it clears up
<Photoguy> Desktop effects?
<bullgard4> '~$ stat /etc/fstab; Device: 807h/2055d' What device does this number designate? www.derkeiler.com/pdf/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.security/2006-05/msg00189.pdf: "This identifies the device containing the file."
<Photoguy> The are off.
<eseven73> how would I give the user 'nobody' write access to '/var/lib/ntop/'?
<crik91> dekkong: I'm from Italy
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy right click desktop, go to wallpaper, last tab on right set to none and check again
<Photoguy> Right..it's off.
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy what cpu and how much ram, what video card
<eightyeight> jim_p: lspci -k is exactly what i was looking for. thx
<Photoguy> 2.4ghz p4 AtI 256mb
<eseven73> how would I give the user 'nobody' write access to '/var/lib/ntop/'?
<jim_p> eightyeight, lol i did not even know that parameter
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 Please hold down the repeats.. thanks
<eightyeight> jim_p: :)
<Photoguy> It seems to work with vlc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy ati can be a bit of work
<Photoguy> No lag.
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy k
<jim_p> eightyeight, you made us both wiser
<Photoguy> Thanks
<scotty2> j_xinudsb : 'acip' or 'acpi' ?
<eightyeight> jim_p: sad thing is, i taught linux for a living, and lspci was part of many-a-lecture. :)
<Vanesco> hi guys :) will logging in using ftp and chmodding a file also give it executeable flag? (chmod 775)
<jim_p> eightyeight, :| well done then. as a linux ad says "a small thing can solve an incredibly complex problem". linux prodigy ad by ibm
<Vanesco> or is that not possible using ftp
<j_xinudsb> Vanesco: no
<jim_p> Vanesco, no. logging with ssh is what you need
<gnutron> scotty2: i think he meant 'acpi'
<HURFS> how do i tell hal to only mount removable media
<Vanesco> jim_p: and if this is at a hosting provider?
<scotty2> gnutron : thanks
<Vanesco> jim_p: giving it the ssh flag before uploading it wont work?
<jim_p> HURFS, mount the non-removeble media from fstab and hal will leave them alone
<jim_p> Vanesco, well you need the server to have the ssh service on and ready
<Vanesco> jim_p: i can't ssh to it
<jim_p> Vanesco, does it have ssh installed?
<Vanesco> jim_p: dude, it's my hosting provider, they dont allow ssh access ^^
<jim_p> Vanesco, can i pm you for a sec?
<Jack_Sparrow> To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Vanesco> jim_p: hang on then
<lenswipe> fograven: hi
<Thumann> jim_p: go ahead
<Quagmire> I forgot one question guys ...is Wubi included inside of the ubuntu cd?
<BobTheBlueBerry> HI
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire yes, but please consider it a test drive and not a real install
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow oh yeah?
<scotty2> j_xinudsb: With acpi=off I keep getting a timeout message about ATA2.00
<flink> is ubuntu plyg and play ? like xp ?
<scotty2> j_xinudsb: before even getting to the partitioner
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire I take exception to the claim that it is a safe way to run ubuntu..  but some have no issues with it
<danilo__> hi, how to give mdadm command if it says that device is busy? i'm trying also to acces to the shell using installation cd... but mdadm command is not recognized... any hint?
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow what would you advise as I best course of action then?
<Quagmire> as my best
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire THe best is a regular install on it's own partition
<scotty2> flink: Some things seem to be - my webcams & USB memory sticks worked immediately
<Quagmire> but I'm on vista home Premium
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire If you read carefully the wubi faq page they explain how wubi works and briefly that it can kill your windows install
<administrator_> can any one help me with Gos , it is ubuntu related.
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu and have for years
<jim_p> administrator_, me! .... maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator_ Please feel free to ask your question
<flink> is ubuntu quicker then xp ?
<j_xinudsb> what is wrong with Gos
<jim_p> flink, nope
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow I know that millions do, but I've heard crazy stuff about using it with vist home prem
<jim_p> flink, actually it depends on the hardware and the de and the setup you have on both
<j_xinudsb> flink: quicker in what sense??
<flink> 2.66mhz 512ram
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire there is always livecd with usb stick in persistent mode to save your changes, but it will be slow\
<noiz> hi,how can i dual boot windows on linux whithout having a cd but windows in a file .iso or sumth
<flink> my xp orginal is slow and i have reinstall but still slow as hell
<xEPx> I have a quick question...
<Jack_Sparrow> flink and it depends on what you are runing,   If you mean Windows games.. no
<jim_p> flink, my linux boots in 30 seconds, and i am on the xp desktop in 20. the only program i run is the windows sound thing on the tray
<ortsvorsteher> flink: linux is an parallel system. windows not. it must be quicker ;)
<noiz> hi,how can i dual boot windows on linux whithout having a cd but windows in a file .iso or sumth
<LjL> ortsvorsteher: ...?
<ortsvorsteher> LjL ? what?
<Jack_Sparrow> noiz as in vbox?
<flink> is it possible to run ubunto on a cd to tryit ?
<noiz> dunno
<jim_p> noiz, no. windows cannot install itself from an iso. this is advance linux stuff = space technology for windows
<LjL> ortsvorsteher: parallel system? quicker? what are you talking about?
<xEPx> If I plan on installing ubuntu in plans to dual boot, do I partiiton my HDD before I load ubuntu or does ubuntu have a built in partitioning program?
<noiz> im a noob on linux so i dont know howto do it,but how can i do it then?
<Jack_Sparrow> flink yes, the cd runs in live mode without installing to your drive
<jim_p> flink, yes. ubuntu and 90 percent of the linux distros come on a live cd
<noiz> somone told me on wine it is possible to install it whithout having a cd..and im on linux atm
<ortsvorsteher> LjL: it was for flink, he asked something about.
<Jack_Sparrow> xEPx  it will partition or let you manually do so in the installer
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine > noiz
<ubottu> noiz, please see my private message
<noiz> 0k
<Shapeshifter> I wanted to build ario from svn but I get this error somewhere on the way. any idea how to solve it? ario-mpd.c:(.text+0x28c6): undefined reference to `mpd_glibInit' after this it fails
<LjL> ortsvorsteher: right, but i don't get what sense your reply makes. how is linux "parallel"?
<flink> ok then ill try it =) so i dont fuckup my xp install
<jim_p> noiz, dare i ask what do you want windows for? you can always use a virtualization solution that does accept iso
<LjL> !language | flink
<ubottu> flink: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xEPx> Jack, just double checking if I install ubuntu without partitioning I will still ba able to choose to boot from windows?
<noiz> I need to run some programs i cant run on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> flink please watch the language.. thanks
<jim_p> noiz, name a few
<scotty2> flink : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<administrator_> ok , when i login the screen flashes  and from tty1 i get tutu bad programmer fix you code when i start Xorg im using gos
<flink> ok sorry
<HURFS> jim_p: the problem is that I dont want to mount the non removable media for security reasons
<noiz> home made flash
<ortsvorsteher> thats offtopic. if you like, we can talk about that later when i come back LjL
<HURFS> jim_p: its more like a systemwide policy i want to enforce
<j_xinudsb> LjL: what he means is that Linux is a true multitasking os
<noiz> i have few SWFs and a .exe that goes whith it and my netframework aynt working well.
<jim_p> noiz, that is flash the app... like photoshop?
<flink> tanx 4 the help everyone !
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator_ that makes no sense to me
<LjL> j_xinudsb: and Windows wouldn't be? that's nonsense. anyway he's right it's offtopic.
 * Paw is going to commit suicide beacuse if his graphics card
<j_xinudsb> multi user
<noiz> No as ..hmm flash games etc.
<noiz> im working on those and on linux i cant do nothing
<ortsvorsteher> thx j_xinudsb
<horstle> hi
<jim_p> HURFS, then i cant help. fstab can apply what you want though
<j_xinudsb> windows is not!
<jim_p> noiz, there is a flash plugin and a standalone flash player for linux!
<LjL> j_xinudsb: we can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<noiz> no jim
<jim_p> noiz, i mean native linux apps
<noiz> it is .exe and swf's
<noiz> SWF can only be loaded if the .exe works
<jim_p> noiz, yes, it does open swf's
<noiz> and as i try to run it it gives me errors.
<jim_p> noiz, let me find it
<noiz> U cant. i would need to send u it. its not published.
 * Paw wants to know if anyone has a fix for ATI Radeon 9600 graphics card for ibex (8.10)
<jim_p> noiz, can i pm you?
<noiz> YES!
<noiz> that is the best way to talk!
<jeezyme> can i ask hardware questions here?
<hateball> jeezyme⡶ ##hardware would probably be more helpful
<LjL> jeezyme: if they're about using hardware in Ubuntu, sure
<ChotaZ> Hi everyone.
<ChotaZ> Is anyone ehre with some time to spent explaining me some thing?
<flink> is it gonna be some problem whit my wifi on my presario 2500 ?
<jeezyme> i guess its not specific to ubuntu, just wondering if i can have PCI-E and on board graphiics running at the same time
<subnus> how do i make evdev work with ms revolution
<LjL> flink: *try the live CD*
<flink> LjL yes im downloading it now
<flink> 20min
<ChotaZ> So hum... I just got my new computer(literally, 20 mins ago) I installed ubuntu on it and upgraded to 8.10
<ChotaZ> How do I install kubuntu over ubuntu?
<meareweird> how do i start linux up with no xserver started
<meareweird> hey chota
<hackwins> maerewieird:startx
<ChotaZ> Hi meareweird
<meareweird> i think you could download kubuntu .iso
<administrator_> Jack_Sparrow,  nor does it to me , got some more erros from gos when i startx . INPUT handel pointer is NULL!  ***Naughty programmer!!***  Encore_event_handler_ del() ***SPANK SPANK SPANK***
<hackwins> maerewieird:with the commad s"tartx"
<hackwins> maerewieird:with the commad "startx"
<meareweird> do a fresh install
<meareweird> i know how to start x
<bazhang> ChotaZ, install kubuntu-desktop ; no need for another iso
<ChotaZ> so, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ChotaZ> ?
<meareweird> i want to have my system start in text mode
<bazhang> ChotaZ, yep
<administrator_> meareweird,  remove gdm
<meareweird> duh sorry i shoulda thought of that
<meareweird> ok so id do apt-remove gdm
<ChotaZ> ITs says that I already ahve kubuntu installed, how do i change from gdm to kdm?
<administrator_> meareweird,  yes " sudo apt-get remove gdm"
<meareweird> k thanks
<subnus> ?? how do i make evdev work with ms revolution ??
<danielbw> Jack_Sparrow, Hi. I have the latest catalyst drivers, 8.12 installed on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 for amd64.  I bought two ATI FireGL V3600's so I can stretch one big desktop across four monitors.  I am only able to setup two big desktops: one per gpu, but with two screens each.  There is no way to join all four screens to one big desktop.  How can I set it up so that i can have one big desktop across all four monitors without enabing xine
<danielbw> rama?
<rhljnk> ubuntu sometimes boots into a black screen what must be the problem?
<niklauz> 1.4k ppl? why so many today?
<tritium> niklauz: always
<badawi> i got ubuntu on a cd, but i want to create and iso out of it, i did dd if=/dev/scd0 of=ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso bs=2048 but the MD5SUM against the one on the mirrors is failing. aren't they the same thing?
<benzss> i removed something from my panel which allowed me to choose wireless networks ot connect to, but i can't find it in the 'add to panel' window... does anyone know what its name is?
<ChotaZ> I just tried installing kubuntu, but I still have ubuntu's background image, how do i change from gdm to kdm?
<niklauz> tritium: wow, i hadn't been here for a lil while, it was between 800 and 1k then
<administrator> benzss, yes , it called notifications something
<drowned> hey guys i have a quick question...has anyone gotten ubuntu working with wpa2 TKIP and PEAP wifi
<[c0re]> How to use *.patch file?
<tritium> niklauz: it's been busy for years
<eseven73> how would I give the user 'nobody' write access to '/var/lib/ntop/'?
<LjL> [c0re]: with the "patch" command
<badawi> ls
<badawi> :/
<ChotaZ> So Ive finished installing ubuntu, about drives for my hardware and audio-video codecs, what should i know?
<amikrop> Hello.
<benzss> administrator: yep, looks like that's the one. thanks!
<neofax> Anyonw know how to get the NVIDIA 173.14.12 drivers via apt to compile on Jaunty?
<LjL> !hardware > ChotaZ    (ChotaZ, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !codecs > ChotaZ    (ChotaZ, see the private message from ubottu)
<amikrop> In Gedit how can I highlight PHP and embedded languages in the same document, simultaneously?
<amikrop> Like HTML, CSS, JavaScript.
<administrator> benzss, no please clad could help
<Alexplay> is it possible to compile the kernel with the MTU already set to 1500 ? so i don't have to change it everytime, because if i edit /etc/network/interfaces it fucks up my connection.
<jtaji> eseven73: isn't that supposed to be user 'ntop'? anyway it would be: sudo chown nobody /var/lib/ntop; sudo chmod u+w /var/lib/ntop
<amikrop> Like Notepad++ does.
<drowned> alexplay, did you ever consider an init.d script on bootup?
<Alexplay> nope, explain me more please
<keren> i just installed 8.04 over my 8.10 now my grub was messed up so i used xp to fixmbr now... im on the ubuntu live cd because i tried to get it to reinstall grub i did... and that didnt work.... waht to do now?
<eseven73> jtaji: ntop uses 'nobody' user for some reason
<keren> how can i fix grub'
<amikrop> How can I get Gedit to highlight PHP and embedded languages like HTML, CSS and JavaScript, simultaneously, in the same document, like Notepad++ does?
<ibm_> eseven73: chown nobody /var/lib/ntop/
<Alexplay> drowned: in private plz
<jtaji> eseven73: I have it installed here on intrepid and  /var/lib/ntop is owned by user ntop, group root
<jtaji> eseven73: but now you know how to do it ;)
<eseven73> hmmm ok thanks
<drowned> i don't know exacly how to do it but i did that to set my mac address on startup using commands I would normally manually enter into the prompt:http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<ChotaZ> how do i setup so i dont have to insert my password everytime i try to install new packages or updates after I'm logged in?
<drowned> read the comments section for the script setup
<amikrop> How can I get Gedit to highlight PHP and embedded languages like HTML, CSS and JavaScript, simultaneously, in the same document, like Notepad++ does?
<soyguille> hello
<david_> afternoon
<soyguille> HOLA
<soyguille> i am argentino
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > soyguille
<ubottu> soyguille, please see my private message
<jtaji> ChotaZ: 'sudo visudo', then add this line, replacing user with your user name: user ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<david_> filthpig good albulm
<ChotaZ> thanks a lot
<administrator> installed ubuntu vie usb1 from one usb2 to another however now need usb1 for grub to work any help would e nice =)
<Paw> Guys do you think its smart to install 8.04 since there are many solutions for my ATI graphics card problem ,or just wait for 8.10 solutions to come out?
<badawi> ChotaZ: it is *NOT* recommended but the syntax is -> admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<badawi> ChotaZ: it is *NOT* recommended but the syntax is -> %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Paw> Guys do you think its smart to install 8.04 since there are many solutions for my ATI graphics card problem ,or just wait for 8.10 solutions to come out?
<subnus> looks like ubuntu can't be my primary os and only can be used in a virtualbox
<Paw> ubuntu works fine for me as long as i dont use my graphics card lol
<filthpig> david_: yep :)
<administrator> installed ubuntu from one usb to another usb , however i think i installed grub to installer usb and can't boot with out installer usb as i get grub 21 error
<amikrop> How can I get Gedit to highlight PHP and embedded languages like HTML, CSS and JavaScript, simultaneously, in the same document, like Notepad++ does?
<drowned> Paw, lol
<Paw> drowned, i can see how that is funny lol
<Paw> been working on this hard core for the past almost 2 days now.. cant find a single solution
<Paw> Activate my card and computer goes boom lol
<drowned> yeah ubuntu is like a mystery box...anything can happen
<drowned> makes it fun once you get used to it
<j_xinudsb> amikrop: i dont think you can use Geany in ubuntu
<Paw> lol
<amikrop> j_xinudsb: What is Geany?
<Paw> I think i might install 8.04.. seems to work with ATI at least there are a TON of fixes for it
<ardiem> http://www.ffado.org/?q=release/apt <-- i am on 8.10 can i use that gutsy repo?
<j_xinudsb> amikrop: source code editor similar to notepad ++
<badawi> can anyone help me with my question at :14 of this hour?
<ardiem> (or do you have any good wiki for installuing ffado?)
<amikrop> j_xinudsb: I asked about Gedit.
<timposey> I am using xsane on ubuntu 8.04 with a HPL7590 and some way I messed up the scan page size settings and cannot fix it.  It now scans 1 x 588 I'm guessing that is pixels but not sure.  any help out there?  I have tried the xsane website but can't find anything on scan setup.
<LjL> ardiem: trying shouldn't do any harm, since it only contains two packages that aren't in the normal repos
<j_xinudsb> amikrop: correct but gedit has its limitations as it is more of a text editor
<amikrop> j_xinudsb: Anyway, a "$ sudo apt-get install geany" will do for Ubuntu.
<j_xinudsb> should
<rev667> good evening people
<j_xinudsb> i have 8.10 and it did
<hmw_> badawi i cant scroll back that far. what was your question?
<badawi> i got ubuntu on a cd, but i want to create and iso out of it, i did dd if=/dev/scd0 of=ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso bs=2048 but the MD5SUM against the one on the mirrors is failing. aren't they the same thing?
<angelofab> qw
<angelofab> wq
<snirp> hey there: I am having trouble installing several packages, in the end it seems to come down to: "Depends: gcc-4.3-base (= 4.3.2-1ubuntu11) but 4.3.2-2~exp3 is to be installed"
<ChotaZ> I'm trying ti isntall the drivers for my XFX GeForce 9600GT
<ChotaZ> i downloaded the .run file
<ChotaZ> an tried to sh <filename>
<angelofab> [00:02]
<ChotaZ> like it says on their website
<erUSUL> !nvidia | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ChotaZ> but it says
<FloodBot2> ChotaZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw_> badawi if you have the same version, the checksums should probably match. dont know really. boot the cd and run the self-check, to see, if the cd is corrupted
<LjL> ChotaZ: ugh, why do you have to install drivers that way, don't the official Ubuntu drivers work?
<snirp> I get severe warnings when trying to remove "gcc-4.3-base", but it seems to be the worng version
<rev667> yesterday I managed to install 8.10 and it seems to be fine, apart from one annoying problem... i set my network manually and assign an ip/subnet/gateway/dns etc. it then connect to net fine, but reverts to dhcp after a reboot, how do i make it remember?
<ardiem> libffado2: Depends: libxml++2.6c2a but it is not installable
<ardiem> Package libxml++2.6c2a is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ardiem> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ardiem> is only available from another source
<ardiem> However the following packages replace it:
<ardiem>   libxml++2.6-2
<FloodBot2> ardiem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snirp> unable to install video drivers, flashplugin, whatever, due to "gcc-4.3-base"
<snirp> Anyone?
<LjL> ardiem: install that
<ardiem> i did
<snirp> Problems seem to come from trying to update against "debian-experimental"
<ardiem> but it still says libffado2: Depends: libxml++2.6c2a but it is not installable#
<LjL> ardiem: you installed libxml++2.6-2 and you still get the error?
<snirp> That failed and have been trying to fix ever since
<badawi> hmw_: iso booted in virtual box, and i compared md5sum of the generated iso to /dev/scd0 so the dd is correct, but isn't it strange that it's not matching the official iso? the cd cover says it's ubuntu 8.10 Desktop edition, it's just weird
<Bels1> Can someone please help me with suspend on a Asus A7Jc laptop? I can't suspend at all. It shuts down devices but leaves monitor on with a cursor and fans go crazy.
<snirp> Anyone?
<ardiem> can i avoid the dep check?
<LjL> !info equivs | ardiem, no, but you could try using this
<ubottu> equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0.1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<frenkel> I can't get new message to become yellow in mutt
<frenkel> this doesn't work: color index yellow default ~N
<hmw_> badawi the cd can check itself (has the checksum with it) - did you let the cd check itself?
<badawi> hmw_: ahh, i'll try that one thanks :)
<erUSUL> snirp: well if you used debian repos ( Problems seem to come from trying to update against "debian-experimental" ) there is not much we can do... mixing repos is not supported
<nettezzaumana> hi all
<hmw_> badawi i am quite confident, that the checksums should be identical, so it seem strange, indeed
<Lasivian> which ftpd package would you folks recommend?
<snirp> erUSUL: figured debian is like ubuntu. Was just trying to find a kexi-kde4 version somewhere. Seem to have shot myself in the foot.
<fosco__> Lasivian, i use proftpd, it works fine for me
<Bels1> Laisvian: pure-ftpd-mysql is nice
<LjL> !debian > snirp    (snirp, see the private message from ubottu)
<nettezzaumana> i've just installed ubuntu 8.10 and can't believe .. howto manage init and services ??? /etc/inittab, chkconfig, insserv are not present .. wth? thanks
<Lasivian> thanks you two
<LjL> nettezzaumana: you use "invoke-rc.d" and "update-rc.d"
<nettezzaumana> LjL: thanks
<fosco__> nettezzaumana, try bum
<ardiem> LjL, installed equivs but i still get the dep error
<ChotaZ> after editing
<erUSUL> snirp: have you disabled the debian repos ??
<ChotaZ> sudo visudo
<ChotaZ> how do i save it
<ChotaZ> <.<
<FloodBot2> ChotaZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> ardiem: err, it's not enough to *install* equivs, you should also *use* equivs to create a fake libxml++2.6c2a package that only depends on libxml++2.6-2
<ardiem> ah i see
<snirp> Some bot just warned me about mixing Debian and Ubuntu. A tad late for me. Where should I go for help then? Bot won't tell me.
<ardiem> where can i get a documentatrion
<ardiem> there are no man pages
<rev667> yesterday I managed to install 8.10 and it seems to be fine, apart from one annoying problem... i set my network manually and assign an ip/subnet/gateway/dns etc. it then connect to net fine, but reverts to dhcp after a reboot, how do i make it remember?
<LjL> ardiem: yes there are, "man equivs-build" and "man equivs-control"
<badawi> hmw_: Check CD for defects said that there are no errors, so it's correct
<LjL> ardiem: use equivs-control filename to create a template file, then edit that file to suit your needs, then call equivs-build on it
<webas> how to download autoinstall file synaptic?
<ChotaZ> how do i save sudoers.tmp after editing it?
<LjL> webas: say again?
<webas> read again :)
<fosco__> webas, can't understand
<webas> i need to download synaptic
<LjL> ChotaZ: i think :w (if you're on vim)
<fosco__> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<badawi> ChotaZ: depends on what the editor visudo used, try typing this -> :x
<ChotaZ> nvm
<webas> fosco_ i ignore you completely :)
<ChotaZ> it was CTRL+o
<LjL> webas, synaptic is always installed by default on an Ubuntu desktop install.
<ChotaZ> :P
<hmw_> badawi odd. maybe someone else, who is reading this can clarify; i think, i have 2 different versions of 8.10 desktop. has the dowload of the setup-cd been altered over time?
<danub> hey all
<LjL> webas, if you original question made no sense, and it didn't, others aren't to blame.
<fosco__> <webas> fosco_ i ignore you completely :) <-- do what you want, the answer was right
<danub> what are the hardware commands for installing a webcam?
<webas> ljl well..this is the problem.. i need to download synaptic autoinstall file.. not to install in this pc.. to download so i can put in flash to copy to paste to another pc who has no internet.. now you understand? LJL :\
<LjL> !webcam > danub    (danub, see the private message from ubottu)
<danub> webas: how would we understand that? if you have synaptic, it wont matter without the internet
<ardiem> LjL, is this correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/84052/
<badawi> hmw_: seems like it, but what i have is a functional version as far as i can tell, i already have it installed on my computer, and it's official, the cd that i got is from canonical
<danub> just copy all the packages you downloaded to a flash drive, put them on your other computer and then dpkg -i them
<webas> im following some lame guide where synaptic can find drivers in ubuntu cd to install them :| long story..im busy whole day to fix it
<LjL> webas: more or less. you have a non-networked computer, you have used the "Generate package download script" feature of Synaptic, and you want to transfer the resulting file to another computer?
<webas> i need install synaptics in another pc..then with synaptics i will try to install few drivers :|
<LjL> ardiem: no. the package name is libxml++2.6c2a, and the version (if it matters) is 2.20
<bazhang> webas, does the computer you wish to install things on have a net connection?
<bazhang> webas, you dont need synaptic package manager for that
<hmw_> badawi if the checksums differ, i can imagine the following reasons: one version of your cds is corrupted (either damaged or intentionally), so i guess there were really two different versions, and you got the older one
<webas> it doesnt have internet nothing.. im trying to fix it so it can work bazhang
<bazhang> webas, which driver
<ChotaZ> how do i acces that app that alows me to costumize almost everything in kde?
<ChotaZ> kdm*
<hmw_> badawi or you just mixed something up and dont know yet ;-)
<fiXXXerMet> Does anyone know which package provides Sys::Mmap?
<ardiem> should i do it like this: "Package: libxml++2.6-2  ------ Provides: libxml++2.6c2a" ??
<meadow> when i put my machine to sleep or hibernate it, there is no way to wake it up.  pressing any keyboard keys has no effect.  pressing power button has no effect unless i hold it down to power off.
<webas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper im following this guide bazhang and its difficult to follow it :D
<bazhang> webas, which wifi card
<LjL> ardiem: no, the opposite
<LjL> ardiem: i'll do it for you
<badawi> hmw_: most likely the image was updated and what i have a slightly older version.
<anfy> hi all. Is there a way to backup and reinstall a Wubi install after I format and reinstall windows?
<meadow> this has been happening since a while ago when kernel was "upgraded" in 8.04, and is now happening in 8.10.  i filed a bug report but there's been no response.
<LjL> ardiem: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/84056/
<ChotaZ> LjL
<ChotaZ> How do i access that app that allows me costumize the visual of my kde?
<amikrop> j_xinudsb: Geany does not do that, either, by default.
<djainette> hello all. Can someone telle me if it's possible to totally reinitialize the fglrx driver ?
<webas> am..atheros bazhang - sorry i was making some food :D
<LjL> webas: so you need to install ndiswrapper-utils from the CD? you just need to put the CD in, type "sudo apt-cdrom add", and then type "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils"
<webas> LJL - im hurry to try this
<LjL> ChotaZ: System Settings allows you to customize just about everything in KDE 3. in 4, i don't know. asked in #kubuntu?
<orksnork> can someone take a second and check out a problem I'm having?  I posted it on ubuntuforums two days ago but haven't received any replies...
<ardiem> thank you LjL
<orksnork> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6337943
<orksnork> It's making my Ubuntu machine pretty much unusable :/
<amikrop> j_xinudsb: Excuse me, it does it ;-)
<ompaul> orksnork, have you (A) applied all updates and (B) rebooted?
<orksnork> yes and yes. promise.
<webas> LJL cd found only ndiswrapper-common :) is that enough i dont know..but thanks - 1newly installed item
<ompaul> orksnork, what was with the promise, nm, ok so what driver are you using for your video card and which video card is it
<LjL> webas: i don't know. but i do know that Synaptic couldn't find any better than apt-get can
<LjL> !offline | webas, other possibilities
<ubottu> webas, other possibilities: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<webas> LjL still wireless network list is empty :|
<LjL> webas, installing ndiswrapper is certainly not enough, you need to install the driver too
<orksnork> ompaul: im using a NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] with the proprietary Nvidia drivers (version 96 it says)
<drowned> webas, ndiswrapper is just a tool that enables you to install windows drivers
<ompaul> orksnork, suggest you drop back to NV drivers and forget about compiz
<ardiem> i want to load "raw1394" module on boot. should i put it in /etc/modules?
<ubuntu_> Hello guys.anyone know how to install avant-window-navigator?
<drowned> did you try sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<bastid_raZor> !avant | ardiem
<ubottu> ardiem: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<djainette> Can someone tell me if it's possible to totally reinitialize the fglrx driver ? I had TV-out working, then I changed something and I can't get it to work again
<MacGyverNL_> What's device sr0?
<ardiem> :) wrong user
<orksnork> ompaul: that's it? no other ideas to correct the problem?
<ubuntu_> I downloaded the avant-window-navigator-0.2.6.and extracted to desktop.but I'm stuck there.
<drowned> yeah just reinstall it djanette via synaptic
<LjL> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install avant-window-nagivator
<LjL> ubuntu_: why did you download it, when it's available in the very repositories?
<bastid_raZor> ardiem; sorry:: ubuntu_ please see the ubotto link
<djainette> drowned: thanks. Will it overwrite the config files ?
<LjL> !info avant-window-navigator | ubuntu_, install it using standard repository packages, please
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 62 kB, installed size 292 kB
<ompaul> orksnork, it is a proprietary driver, if it fails you have no path forward from there, the builder does not let you mess with its internals
<LjL> !software > ubuntu_    (ubuntu_, see the private message from ubottu)
<drowned> it should....but if it doesn't you can always come back :)
<orksnork> ompaul: so how would i drop back to the other drivers?
<white_eagle> Immediate help needed! Screen flickers after upgrading to 8.10 http://pastebin.com/m4eea7d9d
<djainette> drowned: ok, thnaks :)
<ompaul> lr
<ompaul> orksnork, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> orksnork, I have to go not
<ompaul> orksnork, I have to go now
<orksnork> thanks
<drowned> so is anyone using 8.10 on a WPA2 nework.....
<cigret> i am Azer
<dbm> lol
<LjL> !lol > dbm    (dbm, see the private message from ubottu)
<sunny> Hey peeps, I'm an experienced windows user who is running my first ubuntu machine. and I've got a problem
<j_xinudsb> ok, we'll chat later
<danub> exit
<drowned> go for broke sunny
<dbm> LjL: ok my apologize.
<white_eagle> I need help, problems with drivers after upgrade http://pastebin.com/m4eea7d9d
<snirp> How dangerous is it to remove "gcc-4.3-base" (sudo apt-get remove gcc-4.3-base)
<snirp> The warning seems severe....
<sunny> When I run youtube videos in FF, the program hangs.
<sunny> The same things happens in epiphany
<LjL> snirp, i do believe that having some shape of compiler installed is really pretty necessary
<sunny> I've installed all the flash plugins for FF, but it still happens.
<snirp> LjL: planning to reinstall it directly afterwards
<sunny> I haven't been prompted to install plugins for epiphany, and the flash did load, it just made the prog hang
<Datz> Hello, only have ssh access to my system with ubuntu, and want to download and istall the latest updates, is this link the correct one to follow? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11103
<LjL> snirp: well, i don't know, what's the warning exactly? i think for instance that gcc is needed to start X (as weird as that seems)
<drowned> what plugin specifically did you install sunny
<snirp> hold on
<drowned> cause i found that youtube only works with  the nonfree one
<LjL> snirp: i'm on Hardy so i don't even have that package flavor
<luca__> hi everyone
<FreddyKrueger> when i do john -incremental=All --stdout | aircrack-ng -b 00:11:22:33:44:55 -w - test.cap     aircrack doesnt get anything from the stdout why?
<snirp> LjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/84064/
<MoLoot_> I noticed that when I upgraded to intrepid, that some myspace and youtube videos aren't working.. what package do I need?
<LjL> snirp: ugh, no, you can't do that. it will remove APT.
<sunny> Drowned: Showave Flash 9.0.r999 and same gnash
<DASPRiD> hi there. i have a problem: just replaced my geforce 8800gt with 2 geforce 9800gt. after that, the xserver didnt start (gave me the error "no devices found". i installed the newest nvidia drivers, but that didnt help
<snirp> LjL: somebody seems to have done it: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-953169.html
<drowned> sunny: you can only have 1 plugin installed at a time
<snirp> LjL: dpkg not an option? Sorry newbe...
<drowned> if you have nonfree flash installed then you can't have nash installed
<LjL> FreddyKrueger: where in that command line did you *tell* aircrack to read from stdin?
<LjL> snirp: no, because dpkg is also slated for removal in that warning
<LjL> snirp: what is it that you're attempting to do, anyway?
<sunny> I don't know what to say, I'm looking in the Add-ons window --> plugins, and that's what I read, 2 entries.
<drowned> oh i understand sunny
<FreddyKrueger> LjL, with -w -
<drowned> goto synaptics
<sunny> k
<sunny> what am I looking for?
<drowned> now just type gnash into the quick search
<snirp> LjL: shot myself in the foot by trying to update against "debian experimental". Trying to fix all. This package is on my system, but it is wrong version, so other packages won't install.
<onetinsoldier> LjL: hi. i beleive i got the 8.10 installer onto my usb stick with unetbootin, but i was wondering if you could help me for a minute if you not too busy(but you look kinda bust atm). i reckon i need to be able to boot from the stick now.
<LjL> freeman: ah whoops, i looked but i missed the hyphen anyway
<drowned> i assume its installed with a green box next to its name
<LjL> snirp: oh... erm, good luck.
<woden_> snirp:  No you got that backwards:  Ubuntu is like Debian ;)
<LjL> snirp: (how about you reinstall and save yourself some time?)
<onetinsoldier> snirp: man, just reinstall
<sunny> yes, I've got gnash, gnash-common, and mozilla-plugin-gnash
<drowned> ok click the main gnash one and say mark for removal
<drowned> it should also remove the other ones you mentioned then
<meadow> bummer, that in 2008 power management is just ignored
<snirp> LjL, onetinsoldier: Oh boy. One package ruining my system. Well, will try to uninstall it anyway...
<woden_> onetinsoldier:  No manual entry for just
<woden_> No manual entry for reinstall
<woden_> just kidding hehe.
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<sunny> It didn't mark gnash-common
<sunny> but the other 2 are now marked for removal
<kbrosnan> sunny: you need to uninstall all those flash versions and install flash non-free
<onetinsoldier> snirp: it's just one package? what is the package?
<drowned> ok now search nonfree
<drowned> it should pull up the flash one
<onetinsoldier> snirp: apt?
<snirp> onetinsoldier: gcc-4.3-base
<meadow> i install kde-icons-crystal and it depends on konsole and kwrite.  insane.
<sunny> drowned: ok, removed
<sunny> searching nonfree
<dbm> Im off,bye people.
<snirp> onetinsoldier: wrong version, so others won't install
<onetinsoldier> snirp: are you sure? installing that from experimental didn't require all kinds of other dependencies in order to get it installed?
<Bels1> does anyone care about the LaptopTestTeam pages on the ubuntu wiki? seems like all the contents is really old
<LjL> snirp, are you sure it's just *that* one package?
<LjL> Bels1: try asking in #ubuntu-laptop
<snirp> onetinsoldier: system runs fine, just missing graphics drivers and flashplugin now. Some other packages install properly in fact.
<ardiem> how can i restart the jackd service?
<Bels1> LjL: thanls.. didn't know that one existed :D
<olskolirc> how do i upgrade to intrepid from hardy at the command line please?
<LjL> snirp: that doesn't mean you don't have a whole lot of Debian packages installed instead of Ubuntu ones
<Ranakah> olskolirc
<snirp> LjL: how can I be certain? It always seems to come down to THAT one
<Ranakah> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<olskolirc> that didn't do anything for me Ranakah
<LjL> snirp: uhm, going by memory... aptitude search "~i~Odebian". or lowercase ~o, not sure.
<administrator> installed ubuntu from one usb to another usb , however i think i installed grub to installer usb and can't boot with out installer usb as i get grub 21 error
<onetinsoldier> snirp: if it's just that one package, and you pretty sure about this, then just --force remove it and then install the ubuntu version
<Ranakah> olskolirc
<Ranakah> and in update manager
<olskolirc> it just says k3b has been kept back
<Ranakah> is not interpid on list?
<olskolirc> nope Ranakah not in my update manager list
<LjL> snirp: it's like i said.
<Ranakah> then
<snirp> onetinsoldier: so that i get this, --force ignores dependencies?
<Ranakah> u muss change settings
<snirp> LjL: search comes up blank
<Ranakah> in program source
<Ranakah> to update to non LTS distribution
<white_eagle> please help me, having problems after upgraded, here are the outputs when I try to install something or `fix` the problem: http://pastebin.com/m7ff6aa5c and http://pastebin.com/m4eea7d9d
<administrator> installed ubuntu from one usb to another usb , however i think i installed grub to installer usb and can't boot with out installer usb as i get grub 21 error
<onetinsoldier> snirp: have you gotten rid of experimental from your /etc/apt/sources.list yet?
<Ranakah> olskolirc u know where is?
<sunny> lol, I just switch channels on accident and asked #firefox which nonfree package to download.
<LjL> snirp: you must use dpkg to force its removal without removing dependencies. perhaps --force-remove-essential
<sunny> and somebody ansered me
<olskolirc> synaptic Ranakah?
<snirp> onetinsoldier: first thing i did after things went wrong
<drowned> so sunny did you get it going
<LjL> snirp: uhm that's not right then, it should list at least that one package
<[c0re]> howto restart syslogd?
<onetinsoldier> snirp: ok, then you ran apt-get update?  or aptitude update?
<sunny> I've got flashplugin-nonfree installed now.
<drowned> you just click apply and it'll remove gnash and install the adobe one which = nonfree
<sunny> shoudl I test?
<snirp> onetinsoldier: after that i updated againt normal repos. I wen t fine, after repairing some broken packages
<drowned> yup restart ff and give it a go
<Ranakah> olskolirc
<Ranakah> in
<Ranakah> software resources
<Ranakah> or software sources
<Ranakah> in
<tleeonly> I am having graphic problems in ubuntu 8.10
<FloodBot2> Ranakah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ranakah> System - Administrarion
<onetinsoldier> snirp: see LjL 's last message to you... you must use dpkg to force its removal without removing dependencies.
<olskolirc> ok Ranakah I have software sources up
<sunny> You are the man!
<sunny> it's working great
<Ranakah> olskolirc
<administrator> installed ubuntu from one usb to another usb , however i think i installed grub to installer usb and can't boot with out installer usb as i get grub 21 error
<Ranakah> then go to Updates
<Ranakah> and
<LjL> !enter | Ranakah
<ubottu> Ranakah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sunny> My ff is now fully functional
<snirp> sudo dpkg --force-remove-essential gcc-4.3-base ???
<Ranakah> in upgrade distribution
<Ranakah> ubottu ok sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok sorry
<drowned> yeah the only problem i've noticed with nonfree on my system is that videos can sometimes lag really bad
<drowned> but thats better than no flash at all
<LjL> snirp: possibly also --force-depends
<snirp> LjL: will look into the whole --force thing. Thx.
<tleeonly> anybody know how to fix graphics problems
<sunny> It is waay better, and as long as it doesn't lag as much as windows did, I'm in better shape.
<sunny> Thanks fo ryour help
<onetinsoldier> LjL: that one should work i would think... just   dpkg --force-depends -r gcc-xxx
<vagk> hello, I have ubuntu 8.04, but I also want to install a win partition (probably vista). any ideas for problems or any guides available? I can only find for win first then ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> LjL: got a minute?
<drowned> no problem sunny....have fun with ubuntu
<snirp> thx guys
<LjL> onetinsoldier: about one minute, yes, before i'm off to dinner
<onetinsoldier> LjL: i beleive i got the 8.10 installer onto my usb stick
<onetinsoldier> LjL: but now to boot it...
<LjL> onetinsoldier: to boot it you probably need to convince your BIOS
<LjL> onetinsoldier: which depends entirely on the BIOS
<haqe43> can someone tell me the gpg command to just encrypt a file symetrically with a passwd/phrase, no public crypto.
<sunny> Back to work now. Adios
<onetinsoldier> i think i might need to know the name of the kernel.. in order to put it into my menu.lst file
<LjL> onetinsoldier: uhm, did you not do it with unetbootin?
<onetinsoldier> LjL: yes.. i did
<LjL> onetinsoldier: it should do just about... everything automatically
<tleeonly> can someone help me with graphics problems
<LjL> haqe43: --symmetric
<onetinsoldier> LjL: it said it was installing a bootloader, but it didn't seem to touch my mbr, whch i didn't really want ti to either if it didn't have to
<DASPRiD> how to get the busid of the installed graphic cards?
<LjL> onetinsoldier, it was installing a bootloader *on the USB drive*
<onetinsoldier> LjL: ok, good, that's what i thought it meant
<talntid> in grub, does it go in order of menu.lst? whatever is defined first in menu.lst is what gets booted?
<haqe43> LjL: i do that with gpg -ec file.txt     but it asks for user id. I dont have any ids set up, I just want to encrypt it
<gnutron> DASPRiD: in a terminal type 'lspci -v'
<LjL> onetinsoldier: whether your BIOS will know how to boot from a USB device or not, i don't know, but modern ones generally do
<tleeonly> 82815 graphics controller
<onetinsoldier> LjL: well, i have to figure out how to boot from my usb stick then.. there option in my bios on how to treat the usb stick.. Auto, Floppy, Forced fdd, Hard Disk and CDROM
<gnutron> talntid: that is correct
<haqe43> LjL: sorry my bad. i should be leaving off the --encrypt option, thnx
<Bodsda> grrr
<onetinsoldier> LjL: but hmmm, perhaps i need to go into the bios and set the boot priority options.. perhaps evenshut down the systme first. anyway. i will get it figured out. thanks for telling about unetbootin! i think it will end up working out for me :-)
<Lasivian> how do I reload initd without rebooting?
<chmac> Is there a clipboard history in Ubuntu? Can I get back something I copied / pasted before the last thing I copied?
<chmac> I had written some lovely prose and squidoo lost it... :(
<[c0re]> can anyone help me to setup syslog udp?
<[c0re]> .
<david_> sig hup initd
<gnutron> haggus99: you need a gpg key ID, preferable to generate your own key and use it's ID to encrypt to.
<erUSUL> Lasivian: telinit ?
<david_> Lasivian, sig hup initd
<b1gbawx> hi i just installed ubuntu is there a way to have it boot up to the terminal instead of KDE
<david_> bigbawx yes failsafe
<erUSUL> chmac: no by default afaik. some apps have it though (emacs)
<gnutron> haqe43:  you need a gpg key ID, preferable to generate your own key and use it's ID to encrypt to.
<jim_p> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<chmac> erUSUL: Arg, no worries, it was a long shot, thanks for the confirmation. :)
<erUSUL> b1gbawx: disable kdm on the boot sequence... sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<chmac> klipper does that for KDE apparently, might see if such a thing exists for gnome
<gnutron> haggus99: sorry, wrong nick.
<Lasivian> nevermind, I know what I did wrong now :S
<b1gbawx> would i still be able to use it after i do that erusul?
<erUSUL> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 636 kB
<david_> bigbawx yup
<b1gbawx> ok thanks man
<david_> bigbawx np
<erUSUL> b1gbawx: you can restore the conf "sudo update-rc.d kdm deaults" or use startx from terminal or "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<david_> startx is best
<david_> because kdm may be running and not X
<drowned> hey guys i have a quick question...if i ever mess up a conf file, is there any way to restore it to default?
<david_> atleast if X fails you know what to fix first
<b1gbawx> im not sure what visual part im running its the one that comes with ubuntu
<b1gbawx> im guessing its kde
<david_> doesnt ubuntu come with gnome ?
<tritium> drowned: keep a backup of the original before you edit it
<b1gbawx> they look the same to me
<tritium> david_: yes
<b1gbawx> should i use a diff command for gnome
<erUSUL> b1gbawx: ubuntu uses gnome... kubuntu is the one with kde
<david_> Im not not running ubuntu  standard flavor so i dont recall thanks tritium
<erUSUL> b1gbawx: replace kdm with gdm
<b1gbawx> ok cool
<drowned> tritium: do u know the backup command from terminal?
<david_> amanda  or tar drowned
<tritium> drowned: you simply make a copy (cp <source> <dest>)
<david_> those are free
<david_> drowned,  tar is a good way to make a backup
<drowned> kk guys thanks
<tritium> david_: not necessary for a single config file
<david_> tritium, good point, I thought he meant full backup
<tritium> drowned: I'd do something like: cp conf_file confi_file.orig, or whatever you choose to name it
<drowned> yeah that sounds about right tritium
<drowned> i remember doing one before but forgot the syntax
<tritium> ok
<drowned> but there's no "default conf" repository somewhere?
<CharlieBrown> Can anyone recommend a webcam that works out-of-the box on Intrepid (and using Stopmotion). My previously working webcam with Hardy worked fine but not in Intrepid :(
<david_> conf files with ~ are the older files perhaps look there first drowned
<tleeonly> can someone help me with a graphic problem
<david_> tleeonly, clarify
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tleeonly> when my screensaver comes up there are lines but no graphics
<gnutron> CharlieBrown: try this  in a terminal: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<afallenhope|work> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<david_> tleeonly, could be glx or nvidia problem
<gnutron> CharlieBrown: use /dev/video if applicable
<cherva> Since upgrading to 8.10 TTY 1 - 6 are just black skreeens please help me to fix this
<tleeonly> I have a 82815 graphics controller
<CharlieBrown> I've tried that. Doesn't work. Camera works with "cheese" though.
<david_> tleeonly, do any screensavers work or just some?
<gnutron> CharlieBrown: cheese 'eh, thanks for that.
<afallenhope|work> can I make a live CD from my current installation?
<tleeonly> some but not all
<b1gbawx> sweet that worked
<david_> afallenhope you installtion cd is the live cd
<YaKaS> apt-get install pisg but i cant find pisg.cfg
<david_> oops your
<ChotaZ> Someone that has some time on their hands to help me with bais stuff, please pm me.
<ChotaZ> basic*
<david_> YaKaS,  maybe it didnt actually come up as pisg, did you use -v mode?
<afallenhope|work> david_, I'm talking about my current installing that I have.. can I turn that into a live CD.
<afallenhope|work> installation**
<YaKaS> apt-get install -v pisg ?
<david_> afallenhope|work, I am assuming you mean to have a direct copy of your hd right for future installs?
<david_> afallenhope|work,  you need to ghost it or something similar
<bluechaos1986> hello, when i try to apply the visual effects on ubuntu my computer freezes...does anyone know the problem?
<Slart> ChotaZ: why not ask in the channel.. that way other people can learn too.. and other people can catch any stupid mistakes the "helper" does?
<Maveas> Doesn't the RT73USB drivers support WPA?
<david_> YaKaS,  yes
<bluechaos1986> my video card is starting to die, could that be the problem?
<CharlieBrown> Has the spca5xx driver changed between Hardy and Intrepid?
<badawi> i create a vbox0 network device, but i want to change the HWaddr for it, how can i do that?
<Fenix|work> Greetings!
<tleeonly> mine is an onboard controller
<Fenix|work> A Jr. admin of mine ran chmod on / with 770 and now noone can log in... any quick fix? :)
<ChotaZ> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, how should i proceed to end up with Kubuntu 8.10? And should I do anything after/before?
<cherva> Since upgrading to 8.10 TTY 1 trought  6 are just black skreeens please help me to fix this
<david_> tleeonly, sounds like could be compatibility issue, but did all screensavers not work?
<b1gbawx> is there a big difference from kde and gnome is there something better then both of them?
<gnutron> Fenix|work: chmod 755 /
<david_> bigbawx I use fluxbox
<euxneks> b1gbawx, yes there is a big difference
<tleeonly> not all most won't
<erUSUL> ChotaZ: upgrade to 8.10 then install kubuntu-desktop there
<Slart> ChotaZ: there is a meta-package called.. kubuntu-desktop I think.. install that and it will install all the necessary apps .. just the same as if you installed kubuntu
<afallenhope|work> david_, I'm making a distro based off of ubuntu.. so I'd like to compress and turn it into a live cd
<erUSUL> !purekde | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<YaKaS> david_,  where i find pisg.cfg
<euxneks> b1gbawx, it also depends on how familiar you are with linux
<YaKaS> ?
<b1gbawx> fluxbox eh? ill check it out
<euxneks> !puregnome | euxneks
<david_> afallenhope|work, hmmm interesting question well your making your own flavor of ubuntu install cd?
<ubottu> euxneks, please see my private message
<CharlieBrown> doh, how do I "get someone's attention" ... /<name>? I'm an IRC noob.
<tleeonly> how do i fix it
<david_> YaKaS,  umm try this cool thing called google
<Slart> ChotaZ: then you just select kde at the login screen iirc.. I haven't done that part myself so I'm not sure
<erUSUL> !who | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danielbw> I have the latest catalyst drivers, 8.12 installed on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 for amd64.  I bought two ATI FireGL V3600's so I can stretch one big desktop across four monitors.  I am only able to setup two big desktops: one per gpu, but with two screens each.  There is no way to join all four screens to one big desktop.  How can I set it up so that i can have one big desktop across all four monitors without enabing xinerama?
<erUSUL> !who | CharlieBrown
<ubottu> CharlieBrown: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> !upgrade | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tleeonly> david how do i fix it
<afallenhope|work> david_, pretty much yeah. I'm making my own OS based off of Ubuntu
<vego> ktos z polski?
<gnutron> CharlieBrown: type the first few letters of the nick then hit the tab key, it should complete the nick. also works with files in a terminal.
<Juak> anyone knows how to purge a package after it was apt-get removed WITHOUT --purge?
<david_> afallenhope|work, your making your own OS and your asking how to make a live cd? something doesnt compute, your not actually writing a new os correct
<CharlieBrown> !who | ubottu Thanks!
<ubottu> ubottu Thanks!: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> ChotaZ: after installing kubuntu-desktop you can uninstall gnome see the link ubottu gave you about purekde
<tritium> Juak: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package
<tritium> >
<Slart> ChotaZ: ah.. I missed the part that you are on 8.04.. I'd suggest, as erUSUL said, upgrading 8.10 first.. then install the kde stuff
<CharlieBrown> gnutron: got it
<drowned> david_: it sounds like he's making a custom configuration...not a new OS :)
<lamur> hey guys
<Slart> Juak: install it again then purge it.. don't know if there is an easier way
<david_> drowned,  I kinda thought so originally
<lamur> do you guys know how to restart my network with a command
<lamur> ?
<drowned> yeah 1 sec
<Slart> lamur: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<drowned> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Juak> @Slart: dammit!
<drowned> damn it
<lamur> oke thakns slart
<Alexplay> Where's located dhclient.conf?
<Slart> drowned: I'm newly caffeinated =)
<drowned> lol
<Slart> Juak: yup.. it hurts..
<drowned> i had to look it up
<daaaman64> what version are we on now? It's been a while since I've upgraded and I think there should be a new version by now.
<erUSUL> Alexplay: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<tritium> Alexplay: /etc/dhcp3/
<Alexplay> thanks
<Slart> daaaman64: 8.10
<gnutron> Juak: synaptic does complete removal of a package when asked.
<edju> Does Ubuntu have a tool to select the best mirro for sources.list, like mirrorselect in gentoo?
<daaaman64> Thanks Slart, how do I check what version I'm on?
<MoLoot_> Alexplay: locate dhclient.conf
<Slart> daaaman64: lsb_release -a
<erUSUL> edju: yesp system<Admin>Software Sources
<Sithys> Sers
<afallenhope|work> david_, not sure how this is relevant. I just installed ubuntu, installed 5 programs and had my custom scripts/programs and now would like to create a "Distro"
<Juak> gnutron: but does it for packages that are already uninstalled?
<tritium> edju: netselect
<Alexplay> oh nice, thanks
<MoLoot_> Hi everyone.  I just updated to intrepid and noticed myspace wasn't displaying music player correctly.  What's the package to get to fix?
<Sithys> So ehm...how to install Java for Knuddels? =/
<CharlieBrown> If I may, I like using 'aptitude' vs. 'apt-get' ... seems to do a better job figuring out dependencies.
<daaaman64> Slart thanks. Is it worth upgrading? I'm on 8.04. I am thinking about doing a fresh upgrade.
<gnutron> Juak: um, no. i doubt it.
<edju> tritium, netselect gets debian sources, doesn't it?
<tritium> edju: not certain.  I've not used it.
<david_> afallenhope|work,  http://www.linux-live.org/ try this
<Slart> daaaman64: I thought so.. but it would probably depend on what software you are using
<david_> netselect never used it I used to use emerge on gentoo
<afallenhope|work> david_, do you have ANY idea what I'm talking about?
<daaaman64> Slart: virtual box and wine are most important to me. ... which sounds kind of stupid.
<Sithys> Guys...i'm just new on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit and...i don't know how to install java for Knuddels, can you help me please?
<david_> isnt apt get, emerge all the same as ports from BSD?
<tleeonly> david how do i fix my problem
<david_> afallenhope|work,  did you see my last response
<jdolan_> hi, how do i execute a 32 bit binary on 64 bit ubuntu server?
<ChotaZ> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<david_> afallenhope|work, yes try http://www.linux-live.org/
<Sithys> Or is there a german Ubuntu Chat?
<afallenhope|work> david_, I saw that. I'm don't know how that helps really?
<keishia> hey guys, how do I find out what kind of RAM I've got?
<Slart> daaaman64: hehe.. the old habits are hard to break.. if it's a desktop I would upgrade.. but that's just my opinion
<tritium> !de | Sithys
<ubottu> Sithys: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sithys> Thanks
<david_> afallenhope|work,  its a link to how to BUILD a distro on cd
<Slart> jdolan_: just try running it... preferably in a terminal so you see any error messages
<distefam> hello, I'm having trouble with pulseaudio. I've followed the detailed instructions on the forums, however I still can't get pavucontrol to connect, can someone help?
<gnutron> keishia: sudo dmidecode
<Slart> !de
<Slart> bah
<daaaman64> Slart, it isn't intentional. There is no other way around gamedevelopment. And I enjoy TF2. :D
<jdolan_> Slart, i did, it doesn't run -- it actually silently exits with an error status.
<jdolan_> Slart, i ran a strace to see where it's dying, it's looking for a rather core system library.  but it's expecting the 32 bit version.
<keishia> gnutron: cheers
<Slart> daaaman64: developing windows games on ubuntu.. kinky =)
<david_> tleeonly, try (kill -all ) j/k did you ever get back on if all screensavers work or not?
<daaaman64> Slart, I know right?
<jdolan_> slart, it's possible to run 32 bit apps on 64 bit OS, correct?
<afallenhope|work> david_, ty
<Slart> jdolan_: hmm.. no way to make it be more verbose? -v or something?
<david_> afallenhope|work,  np
<tleeonly> 1 or 2 work rest don't
<mphill> jdolan_: yes
<Slart> jdolan_: there are some 32-bit libraries you can install .. ia-32 I think they *were* called.. not sure if they are available any more
<afallenhope|work> david_, read what you wrote wrong lol.
<jdolan_> Slart, it's the Jaspersoft reports installer, i'm really not sure.  i can get the strace if you want the library name that it's looking for.
<david_> afallenhope|work,  np
<Slart> jdolan_: yes, it should be possible.. the problem is usually with libraries.. not the executable itself
<mphill> ewww, jaspersoft
<jdolan_> open("/lib/ld-linux.so.2", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<distefam> is anyone familiar with pulseaudio here?
<jdolan_> Slart, right.
<david_> tleeonly, hmm well could be a problem with compatibility, honestly I don't know its a good question. I will research n get back to you
<_21h_> hi. how i can make mysql backup of all bases without codepage troubles after import into new mysql?
<Slart> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in intrepid
<jdolan_> will i like ..hose this system if i install ia32-libs?
<jdolan_> :)
<Slart> jdolan_: no, it's designed for just this occasion..
<erUSUL> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<david_> touch -me :oP
<Slart> jdolan_: to supply some 32 bit libs for 32 bit apps
<jdolan_> Slart, wonderful, thanks!  i'll try.
<tid-wave> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04. Audacity only works  (playback) if Rhythmbox is started. If it's not, I get an unable to open output device. I've tried playing with the output settings in Audacity but no luck. What's wrong?
<tleeonly> i need to go be on later bye
<keishia> gnutron: it says SODIMM, DIMM2, DDR2, 533 MHZ, so what do I need to look for to buy RAM?
<david_> good luck tleeonly
<woden_> How do I go about setting up a 'drag and drop' encrypted folder?
<Slart> hmm.. I've got ia32-libs available to me in synaptic.. wonder where that comes from if ubottu doesn't know about it
<david_> woden_, sounds like pr0n lol
<mphill> open office is a 32-bit application so i would assume the 32 library is already there.
<Fenix|work> gnutron, was chmod -R 770 /
<daaaman64> Slart, do you know of anything like emerge for ubuntu? It would be sweet if we had a compiling repository too.
<Slart> mphill: ooo is 32-bit even on the 64-bit ubuntu???
<mphill> the package is ia32-libs
<daaaman64> alternatively of course.
<gnutron> keishia: find the motherboard model number and check the specs
<woden_> david_:  No, password files.  And also, just because I want to and I'm interesting in learning how.
<david_> daaaman64, apt get or aptitude
<Slart> daaaman64: well.. there's apt-get build wich I assume would be kind of the same
<mphill> Slart: 64-bit processor are more than capable of running 32-bit binaries
<ChotaZ> Can anyone hit my with some link on how to install Kubuntu over Ubuntu 8.10?
<mphill> you just need the libraries
<david_> woden_,  I'm sorry i was being sarcastic, I don't have an answer for you
<daaaman64> david_ COMPILING. apt-get just adds packages. Thanks though.
<james1979> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<keishia> gnutron, sorry which one in the list is the motherboard?
<ChotaZ> thanks james1979
<Slart> mphill: yes, I know.. I'm just surprised that they aren't doing 64-bit binaries..
<gnutron> Fenix|work: depends if it was recursively done, but it should be 755 not 770
<zanberdo> I've associated my iPod to open Rhythmbox automatically and I'd like to disassociate them.  How?
<Fenix|work> gnutron, I know it should be 775... I'm saying my jr. -R 770 on / :)
<iShock> What should I install for listening to music?
<mphill> Slart: lots of people are slow to get on the 64-bit band wagon, java, Open office, most people that release as a binary
<james1979> iShock : vlc, rhythmbox
<iShock> Hm vlc
<mphill> there is flash 64 which works very well i might add, hats off to adobe
<keishia> iShock : banshee
<gnutron> Fenix|work: tough call, the sub dirs are not all 755
<doomhz> how to unzip a specific folder from a zip archive in command line?
<doomhz> anyone?
<ChotaZ> Is the lastest openoffice compatible with MS Office 2007?
<gnutron> doomhz: tar -zxvf
<james1979> vlc for single songs rhythmbox/banshee for your library
<tritium> ChotaZ: it can open, but not save to, the new format.
<CITguy-Artemis> does anybody know how i can change a folder icon from command line? (for use in a script)
<gnutron> doomhz: sorry unzip file.zip
<ChotaZ> if you open a docx with OO it wont save again for docx?
<tux> did the cheese application stop working for anyone ?
<jdolan_> Slart, it runs, thank you again.
<doomhz> gnutron: no, I have folder in folder in my zip smth like folder1/folder2/folder3/manyfiles...
<Slart> jdolan_: great
<doomhz> gnutron: I need to unzip only the folder3 with his files
<Slart> jdolan_: you're welcome
<gnutron> doomhz: unzip folder3/  i would guess.
<CharlieBrown> tux Cheese worked for me on Intrepid but Stopmotion won't work anymore
<doomhz> gutron: can I do smth like unzip file.zip/folder1/folder2/folder3/ ?
<CharlieBrown> tux: Cheese worked for me on Intrepid but Stopmotion won't work anymore
<woden_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gnutron> doomhz: that would'nt work. what is the name of the archive?
<ChotaZ> i cant join #kubuntu on mibbit.com <.<
<doomhz> books.zip
<rafting> I give up!
<gnutron> doomhz: unzip books.zip
<doomhz> gutron: and it contains a folder path like home/myname/Books/files_I_need
<doomhz> gutron: so I need only that files, I don't need the whole path dyrectory
<woden_> If I want to use "Passwords and Encryption Keys" to encrypt a folder or a file, do I want to create a Secure Shell Key or a PGP Key?
<gnutron> doomhz: put the file in /home then unzip it from there.
<doomhz> gnutron: thanks
<gnutron> woden_: a gpg key, not pgp
<rafting> Im tryong to turn off the authentification from my wireless network via windows vsita so that I can logon from Ubuntu. But hwen I do it instead shuts down my connection!!!! So how do I turn off the authentification i vista?
<Slart> mphill: it seems they are at least trying.. http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Porting_to_x86-64_(AMD64,_EM64T)
<gnutron> doomhz: unless ubuntu supports pgp, which i'm not aware of.
<woden_> gnutron:  In "Passwords and Encryption Keys" I selected "Generate a new key of your own" and I was prompted to create either a "Secure Shell Key" or a "PGP Key".  Which one?
<ChotaZ> Guys, I'm looking to use my ubuntu desktop to watch movies and some anime, is there a good coded pack+player i could get?
<Slart> rafting: you have to disable authentication on the wireless router.. usually via some kind of web-interface
<mphill> woden_: what are you trying to do?
<niklauz> !pgo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgo
<zanberdo> At some point when I plugged in my ipod I configured it to automatically load rhythmbox. I'd like to remove that association.  Where can I find this setting?
<niklauz> !pgp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp
<Slart> ChotaZ: I use vlc.. it handles almost anything
<n8tuser2> rafting how are you turning off that authentication?  or press the reset button for 15 secs?
<Slart> !codecs | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<woden_> mphill:  Encrypte a folder or a file on my local filesystem.
<gnutron> woden_: secure shell key is for using ssh, so i assume pgp key
<mphill> woden_: pgp
<mphill> encrypt the pr0n folder
<rashad> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
<woden_> gnutron, mphill:  I chose PGP Key and it won't let me press the "Create" button.  It's greyed out.
<Jack_Sparrow> !arabic > rashad
<ubottu> rashad, please see my private message
<moDumass> morning all, i cant get my monitor to be recognised and my xrandr output shows this "http://pastebin.com/d40a9f49d" any help would be awesome
<linuxkrn> hey all, I'm using apt-proxy to cache my files, but starting today I can't seem to find: /ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 on any servers
<niklauz> woden_: you may need to install extra software? do you already have gpg support installed?
<woden_> niklauz:  Maybe not I will check.
<gnutron> woden_: pgp keys will work, you'll need gnupg package
<mphill> woden_: you name strlen have to be > than 5
<mphill> type your full name
<gnutron> woden_: gpg keys will work, you'll need gnupg package, sorry.
<ruben_desktop_pc> hey guys I am having a problem with ubuntu where do i ask for help?
<rafting> I use vista interface but im not doing what i think im doing apparently
<mphill> gnutron: intrepid comes with seahorse, its ready to go..
<Slart> ruben_desktop_pc: this is the place.. just ask
<woden_> mphill:  Yea, that's weird that it has to be 5 characters or more.  What if I don't want to put in any private information here?  Why is that necessary in order to just create a key?
<jamesclayden0127> i know this is a very stupid question but what do i do if i want pidgin chat to start every time i boot.
<rafting> im in network and sharing cnter in vista and then i change in properties and then im icjed of, makes no sense but thats what happens
<Slart> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Slart> jamesclayden0127: look above
<niklauzw> jamesclayden0127: not stupid, did you see the message above?
<mphill> woden_: you can right click files files and select encrypt. The string length is a funcion of the hashing algoritm and security
<mintonr> Hi everyone!
<jamesclayden0127> got it
<ruben_desktop_pc> Ok Ubuntu was working fine and everything but had no 3d support so after updating my packages and rebooting I installed the latest nvidia driver now all I get is the console window how do i fix it?
<jamesclayden0127> thanks
<moDumass> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<zanberdo>  I have associated an application with the automouting of my ipod device.  How can I remove this association?
<ptux> salve a tutti
<mintonr> I installed Ubuntu and I can connect to my wireless net connection, but can't browse the net or update software packages.... Help please!
<moDumass> what would one do if xrandr only shows 1 monitor running at 640x480?
<ptux> qualcuno mi spiega come funziona enigmail?
<Buster_Hymen> Is it possible to do a command line only installation on a USB flash drive?
<ptux> in particolare: come si determina quale è la mia "public key"?
<Slart> !it | ptux
<ubottu> ptux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<woden_> mphill:  The string length of the *password" is a function of the hashing algorithm and security, you mean?  I'd assume that my "Full Name" is irrelevant to anything?
<ptux> ops, sorry.
<Slart> ptux: =)
<ruben_desktop_pc> can I ask someone the question for my problem via PM?
<gnutron> mphill: thanks, didn't know about seahorse and plugin.
<ruben_desktop_pc> too many others in here :P
<rafting> It seems impossible to figure out wireless+ubuntu+vista.
<niklauzw> ruben_desktop_pc: try installing and running envyng from cmdline, that should do it
<ptux> i just configured enigmail in thunderbird, but i don't know what's my public key.
<ptux> can someone help me?
<ruben_desktop_pc> I tried envyng and it gave me the same problem
<mintonr> I need some help getting my internet to wrk
<niklauzw> ruben_desktop_pc: takes a while to type :)
<Slart> ptux: don't you generate a key in enigmail?
<moDumass> how do i add a screen size to xrandr?
<mphill> woden_: encryption is very strange. I meant full name.  It might be seahorse itself though.
<hacked_kernel> how to check if a module is loaded or not?
<ptux> yes, but it doesn't show me my public key, or i 've not recognized it..
<Slart> hacked_kernel: modprobe -l or lsmod
<CharlieBrown> Install
<niklauzw> ruben_desktop_pc:  same problem w/ different kernel? try a previous one
<rafting> is it easy to get wired internet to work with ubuntu?
<CharlieBrown> install 'wicd' for the network manager ... works better.
<archman> rafting: its outof the box in most of the cases
<mintonr> how can I install WICD when I can't access the internet?
<ruben_desktop_pc> see I tried it with ubuntu's defualt one and the updated one and both gave the same result
<ruben_desktop_pc> ubuntu 8.10
<jamesclayden0127> kinda on the same question that i asked before how do i find the command to run a program?
<ultratek> how do i install google earth from the terminal?
<woden_> mphill:  I don't think the length of characters in my name is in any way related to the strength of the hash algorithm
<CharlieBrown> mintonr: Do you have a wired network connection or just wireless?
<archman> ultratek: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<hacked_kernel> Slart, modprop -l shows the module while lsmod not, is it ok?
<mintonr> I have wireless in the house and It says its connected to the net, but i cant browse or update
<moDumass> hey there, does anyone know how to change the xrandr file?
<bobslaede> hey people, is there a tool to "fix" vista from within ubuntu, i'm trying to fix a buddy of mines laptop, and i just havent got any idea as what to do with this vista stuff
<moDumass> is it even a file?
<bobslaede> something like a virus scanner for windows, from within linux
<carnage__> hey, how do i recover grub from the livecd?  i installed windows over the mbr but my ubuntu partition is still there
<ultratek> archman it came back with this line:
<Slart> hacked_kernel: ah.. modprobe -l shows all modules.. lsmod only shows the ones that are loaded I think
<ultratek> E: Couldn't find package googleearth
<CharlieBrown> mintonr: if you can directly connect your computer with an ethernet cable to your modem/router, do that then down load WICD
<Slart> bobslaede: clamav might work
<ad3m> hallo
<mintonr> Where do I download from?
<bobslaede> thanks Slart
<ad3m> hallo
<mintonr> Can I download from another computer onto a flash drive and install?
<archman> ultratek: you need to setup repositories sudo gedit /etc/apt-sources or something liek that
<CharlieBrown> mintonr: lemme find exact command to install wicd
<mintonr> ok
<ultratek> if i download the bin from google how do i install the bin
<ad3m> who speaks German
<jpds> !de | ad3m
<ubottu> ad3m: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gnutron> ultratek: chmod u+x file.bin  then execute it, ./file.bin
<mintonr> Thanks for the help.
<ad3m> thanks
<archman> ultratek: you on hardy?
<Ax-Ax> my flux keys stops working randomly what could be causing it? :S
<ultratek> no
<CharlieBrown> mintonr: go here: http://wicd.soureforge.net and follow directions in the download tab. you might be able to download it to a flash drive and transfer it.
<gnutron> ultratek: care to be more specific?
<moDumass> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moDumass>  doesnt ask me anything about screen res, nothing about screen res even comes into play
<ultratek> whats hardy?
<gnutron> ultratek: nevermind. prefix your answers with a nickname is good etiqette
<moDumass> ultratek its the prev release of ubuntu
<ultratek> i just dl linux for my first time this morning
<b1gbawx> hey guys do you know why my external harddrive isnt showing in ubuntu but it does in windows.
<ultratek> modumass: i have 8.10
<houmala> what dio i have to do to get googleearthlinux.bin to run ???
<erki> Is there any way to get the default window manager to open new programs in the workspace I was in when I initiated the launch, instead of whatever workspace I happen to be in when the program decides to draw it's main window?
<mphill> b1gbawx: how is the drive connected
<b1gbawx> usb
<moDumass> ultratek, thats intrepid
<CharlieBrown> ultratek: Hardy (8.04) is the previous release of Ubuntu. Intrepid is the latest (8.10)
<b1gbawx> it was working fine with ubuntu earlier
<b1gbawx> now its not showing up in my media folder either
<moDumass> ultratek, the newest version. 1 newer than hardy
<b1gbawx> but it works in windows
<ultratek> ohh
<dekkong> Hi guys! Suddenly I dont have any sound in totem player! but in vlc amarok etc i have! what could be the problem=
<CharlieBrown> New Ubuntu's are released every 6 months or so. Hence the version number 8--> 2008, 10-->October
<gnutron> houmala:  chmod u+x file.bin  then execute it, ./file.bin
<gnutron> houmala: use the googleearth name of course.
<b1gbawx> do i need the mount my external hd or something
<archman> ultratek: which ubuntu version you have?
<archman> ultratek: 8.10 ok
<archman> just a sec
<mphill> b1gbawx: b1gbawx the auto mouter should pick it up
<b1gbawx> it did pick it up earlier today now im not getting anything but it works in windows
<mphill> b1gbawx: unplug it, and plug it back in then rugnt dmesg from the command line
<mphill> rugnt = run
<mphill> oops
<ultratek> yea 8.10
<CharlieBrown> blgbawx: is the drive an external USB?
<b1gbawx> yah its usb
<b1gbawx> its a my book
<n8tuser2> b1gbawx-> sudo /etc/init.d/hal  restart      as last resort to re-detect it
<b1gbawx> ok
<Fenix|work> does 8.1 live cd have open-sshd installed?
<ramon_> i want to run .deb file i have in my desktop as root....i am using intrepid
<ultratek> the view port in google earth is a lil choppy...what can i do to fix this if possible?
<magnetron> Fenix|work⋙ you can install it as soon as you have booted it
<gnutron> ramon_: dpkg -i filename.deb to install, prefix command with sudo
<CharlieBrown> ramon_: type: dpkg --install <name>.deb at the command line
<mphill> ramon_: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<skorasaurus> beat me to it.
<skorasaurus> heh
<skorasaurus> :p
<CharlieBrown> ah, -i works too ;)
<onton> Привет
<fang0654> is it possible to have networkmanager manage a bridge device (br0) as a wired link?
<gnutron> !ru | onton
<ubottu> onton: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<onton> пидоры тупые :)
<archman> ultratek: what? u installed it already?
<ChotaZ> Hello, its me again
<Pnux> hey, any other software for taking screenshots that will allow me to take it even if i click on a menu?
<ChotaZ> i have a question
<clooluss> Hi. I have an upgrade problem: "Not all updates can be installed" - it tells me to do a partial upgrade, but if i do that it tells me "not all packages could be authenticated" The list of software it mentions seems to be mainly OOo. I have the OOo repository in my software sources. Intrepid 64bit.
<ChotaZ> when i was upgrading 8.04 yo 8.10 i got a message saying that an error occured reading or writting information to configure NAutilus
<ultratek> yea
<ultratek> archman: yes
<gnutron> Pnux: print-screen button should do the trick.
<Pnux> thanks gnutron, gonna try it
<clooluss> Ooops... fell offline. Did I missanything?
<Fenix|work> clooluss, just the Dixie Chicks
<b1gbawx> my external hd stopped working when i disabled gnome from starting up when ubuntu started up. do you think that is what is causing my external hd not to detect now?
<Fenix|work> and Led Zepellin
<Fenix|work> Zeppelin
<Fenix|work> err
<clooluss> =-)
<tritium> !enter | Fenix|work
<Fenix|work> ooops
<ubottu> Fenix|work: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nxxs> hi all!
<fang0654> cloosuss: You can probably reboot, and do the upgrade again, and it should pick up the rest of trhe packages
<gnutron> paging led zeppelin.... joke, sorry.
<fang0654> cloosuss:  It probably has some dependencies on a new kernel that got installed
<Pnux> gnutron, do you know the name of the one that is preinstalled?
<ChotaZ> when i was upgrading 8.04 yo 8.10 i got a message saying that an error occured reading or writting information to configure NAutilus
<gnutron> Pnux: no sorry.
<nxxs> how does one edit metadata of multimediafiles in avi-containers under ubuntu 8.10?
<ChotaZ> what am i supposed to do?
<clooluss> fang0654: I've tried that, have had this problem a few days. Reboot at least once a day.
<b1gbawx> does anyone have the command to re enable gnome on startup
<Fenix|work> Thanks tritium ... although I think most here can police themselves quite nicely, it's nice to know there is someone who cares
<sharperguy> When building a package with dh_make, how do I change the distro it is going to build for?
<clooluss> fang: Has there been a new kernel release lately? This was a frsh-from-cd install of ibex, not an upgrade from Hardy.
<fang0654> clooluss: pretty sure there was one a couple days ago
<clooluss> fang: OK, how do I fix it?
<Pnux> clooluss, yea like two weeks ago
<tritium> Fenix|work: it was a tad offtopic, but I let it go.
<gnutron> b1gbawx: update-rc.d gdm start  or 'on' maybe, not sure
<fang0654> clooluss: Did you do the partial upgrade?
<b1gbawx> i just want to see if its causing my external hd not to work
<clooluss> Fang: I try to, but it doesn't work. I says that packages can't be authenticated, and then lists a bunch of OOo stuff.
<fang0654> clooluss: There isn't an option to continue anyway?
<clooluss> I run OOo 3.0 from the OOo repository, not 2.X from the standard repo.
<ramon_> i am having problem with playing flash videos (youtube) on firefox...using intrepid
<Fenix|work> tritium, it was actually humour AND it made someone smile... soooo it was win-win for the whole 'make the users feel welcome' experience that is ever so important here... but again this is off topic, I better start talking ubuntu and become a dull boy.
<Pici> clooluss: Are you referring to the OOo PPA?
<tritium> Fenix|work: which is why I let it go.  All is good.  No worries.
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> how can I print from the cli? I tried lp lpr but gives me an error
<jshriver> Printing from any X app is perfect
<clooluss> Fang: No. "It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem... try aagin later... see below for list of unauthed packages." I ddon't think it is a transient network problem. Or if it is a netowrk problem, it isn't a transient one - this has been going on since tuesday or wednesday.
 * B0ngFrOg is pulling my hair out trying to get a layla20 to show me all the channels (dig and analog) I have a .asoundrc but get a error over it.   (the .asound works on this maching with FC9).  Any ideas?
<ramon_> does anyone knows how to fix this on firefox with intrepid?
<gnutron> jshriver: pipe output to 'lpr'
<clooluss> Pici: Yeah, pp.launchpad...openoffice...intrepid. something like that
<jshriver> lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<fang0654> clooluss: What about if you do a sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ramon_> intrepid...what a mess
<jshriver> I only have one printer and it's set to default in cups
<juanez> how do i add stuff to xorg.conf in ubuntu 8.10 . seems as if the xorg.conf is extremely small these days and "stuff" (keyboard etc) are automagically setup elsewhere. More specifically i'd like to get this working; http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Logitech_UltraX_Media_Remote
<Pici> clooluss: PPAs do not currently offer the ability to be signed.  So you *will* get an error regarding unauthenticated updates.
<KrimZon> is there a way to have one specific mounted volume not appear on the desktop? i don't want my ntfs partition on the linux drive to show on the desktop but everything else should
<linuxkrn> hey all, I'm using apt-proxy to cache my files, but starting today I can't seem to find: /ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 on any servers.  Anyone know why or what is pulling it?
<tritium> !flash | ramon_
<ubottu> ramon_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<clooluss> fang:Reading package lists... Done
<clooluss> Building dependency tree
<clooluss> Reading state information... Done
<clooluss> The following packages have been kept back:
<clooluss>   openoffice.org-base-core openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-core
<clooluss>   openoffice.org-writer python-uno
<FloodBot2> clooluss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fang0654> clooluss: err update, then upgrade :)
<gnutron> jshriver: set default printer? i dunno
<B0ngFrOg> any alsa gurus in here???
<hatter243> ramon_, are you speaking about the 100% cpu flash/firefox problem?
<nickla1> ubuntu or linux mint? and why?
<ramon_> tritium synaptic is broken now
<sinbox> #alsa B0ngFrOg
<gnutron> jshriver: i see you did that, sorry, try like ls -l | lpr
<tritium> ramon_: no, it works
<clooluss> pici: wil this affect other updates that come through synaptec?
<Pici> clooluss: No.
<ramon_> i have synaptic broken...i know there  is something i can do on the terminal
<B0ngFrOg> sinbox _   I'll look there alsa .  g rin   thanks
<Pici> clooluss: Launchpad will be offering signed PPAs in the next week or so.  So you won't have to put up with this for much longer.
<jshriver> gnutron: you were right, I went into cups and set it as my default. though I had already but recently changed printers
<jshriver> lpr works now ty :)
<tritium> ramon_: how did you break it?
<ramon_> intrepid broke everything...damn...lol
<psyjoniz> what package do i need to install in order to have access to ntfsresize?
<gnutron> jshriver: welcome
<mphill> nickla1: mint is a totally lame hack.  its like those stupid hacked up XP discs that are totally lame
<fang0654> ramon_: ntfsprogs
<fang0654> err meant for psyjoniz
<psyjoniz> fang0654 : much obliged
<clooluss> pici: That's good news, thanks. I'll wait it out. Thanks to Fang too.
<derklempner> Is it common to receive errors when trying to copy files from a network drive that uses NTFS?
<ramon_> i feel like i have ubuntu for first time
<fang0654> Is it possible to have network manager control a bridge interface as a wired interface?
<clooluss> pici: One last question: Will I have to do anything when these signed thingies come in? Or will it all "just work"
<ramon_> ok i need to shill..let me smoke this and i will be back
<webas> how can download ndisgtk for hardy?
<Pici> clooluss: You'll probably be prompted with a different error.  I'm not sure how it would be worded though.
<berry> My first Linux install just a minute ago :)
<gnutron> ramon_: sudo aptitude install synaptic
<|REM|> how can i do a grep that searches for all files on the system that have a certain extension?
<clooluss> pici: Ok, see you here next week then=-)
<clooluss> berry: How did it go?
<tritium> gnutron: it is installed by default
<fang0654> |REM|: find / -iname "*.extension"
<Pici> |REM|: Use find.  find -iname "*.ext" /some/path/
<rafting> my head explodes. how can I check f I have the necessary stuff to get wireless working? what  are the components, how do I find them and how do I chekc if they work? because now I cant even figure out what the actual error is!!!!!!!
<|REM|> great thank you
<gnutron> tritium: he messed it up
<tritium> gnutron: I know, but he never explained how, or what he meant.
<berry> Clooluss: A few minor graphical errors.. updating Kernel doesnt work.... otherwise OK
<Photoguy> Skype no sound?
<Photoguy> What next?
<gnutron> tritium: nod.
<Slade605> Hey guys, just got some questions, looking for intel 945 GME graphic chipset drivers? intel.com download center sent me in loops where else can I check?
<gnutron> !wifi | rafting
<ubottu> rafting: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<clooluss> berry: What flavour of Ubuntu? When I first installed Xubuntu I had some minor graphical glitches.
<tritium> Slade605: there's nothing you need to install.  It will work automatically.
<fang0654> Slade: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<bavardage> would anyone be interested in packaging something of mine for ubuntu?
<Photoguy> Need a quick question answered...
<bavardage> since I don't use ubuntu, I believe it would be awkward for me to package it
<Photoguy> Skype has no sound Skype 2.0 ubuntu 8.10
<clooluss> photoguy: better ask your question then.
<gravityeyelids> I'm having a hard time trying to understand the relationship between ALSA and Pulseaudio. Any tips?
<gravityeyelids> Are there any tools to specify whether ALSA should output to physical card or Pulseaudio?
<tritium> fang0654: xserver-xorg-video-intel, which should already be installed
<berry> clooluss: ahem... 8.10 desktop edition
<rafting> gnutron: yeah Ive seen that link a thousand times
<berry> shit, ive got soooo many guestion about this OS...
<gnutron> rafting: best i could do, you're not alone
<bavardage> berry: well maybe you're in the correct place
<tritium> berry: language, please
<fang0654> tritium: Both will work, I believe.  I remember when I set up my laptop, I had to install the 810 driver in order to get the video working correctly
<dekkong> Hello guys! My mother has a HP 6715s laptop. I'm running Ubuntu Live CD on it and it's so slow ..really slow there must be something wrong with it. Does anyone if the support of Ubuntu for this 6715s HP laptop is poor?
<Photoguy> Skype has no sound Skype 2.0 ubuntu 8.10.
<gnutron> gravityeyelids: hrm try asoundconf list  in a terminal  asoundconf --usage
<ChotaZ> I'm about to quit.
<macrossotaku> dekkong, livecds are slow
<joaopinto> Photoguy, I have you set the playback device to pulseaudio ?
<dekkong> macrossotaku: not this slow
<ChotaZ> It's the second time this is happening to me.
<macrossotaku> specs?
<Photoguy> No, how do you do that?
<dekkong> macrossotaku: i've been running live cd many times
<mintonr> I cant get my internet connection to work
<ChotaZ> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04, upgraded to 8.10, installed kubuntu, and no kde, kmenu or anything krelated but kdm
<ChotaZ> <.<
<Slade605> tritium fang0654 thanks for the help guys, I think I got it from here
<quackquack> bonsoir
<bavardage> bonsoir
<tritium> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bavardage> shh
<joaopinto> Photoguy, check the skype audio setup options
<Photoguy> Ok
<mintonr> can anyone help me get my internet connection working
<mintonr> The network manager connected successfully but i can't download updates, or browse the net
<nickla1> but ubuntu is the absolutley largest and most popular distro?
<tritium> nickla1: yes
<Photoguy> OK thanks!
<ChotaZ> Can anyone help me?
<ChotaZ> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04, upgraded to 8.10, installed kubuntu, and no kde, kmenu or anything krelated but kdm
<rafting> Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter, anyone have that card?
<mintonr> The network manager connected successfully but i can't download updates, or browse the net
<gravityeyelids> gnutron: I've tried asoundconfig unset-pulseaudio, but it does not seem to help
<fang0654> mintonr: if you type ifconfig from a terminal, does it show an IP address?
<nickla1> tritium: based on what?
<ChotaZ> Can't anyone help me???
<kfir> is it possible to install ubuntu from a DOK after i've loaded it with a CD? (my cd driver is in a bad shape..)
<gnutron> gravityeyelids: i spent hours last night fixing sound after intrepid upgrade, i removed pulseaudio, your mileage may vary. it was grueling
<Cosmo-san> how do I get a terminal to go to a network folder?  This is a VMware Ubuntu install on XP.  the network is shared and I can get a folder there, but I need to compile code on the XP machine.  cd smb:// is not working.  suggestions?
<fang0654> ChotaZ: Did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<dman777> i got my first router today. it's a dlink for $30.00 (wired). i am just using it for a single pc. every few minutes my pages stall out and i have to wait a minute to get the internet connection going again. are all routers like this?
<ChotaZ> i did
<ChotaZ> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04, upgraded to 8.10, installed kubuntu, and no kde, kmenu or anything krelated but kdm
<ChotaZ> AFter sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<agustin> hello guys how did i do to install remastersysy in ubuntu intrepid ibex
<danaka> is there a good disk manager/formatter that has a GUI?
<ChotaZ> i restarted, it onload KUBUNTU, and loaded it again on restart, kdm showed up, but after login, i get gnome menus and style and background
<gravityeyelids> gnutrom: I wan't to be able to use Pulse when I'm at home (got a server connected to my speakers)
<ChotaZ> and says that the sesion amanger closed unexpectedly
<dman777> danaka: i beleive gfdisk
<Cosmo-san> dman777: no
<danaka> ...
<gnutron> gravityeyelids: pulse worked fine under hardy for me
<fang0654> Chotaz: At the logon screen, click on options in the bottom left hand corner, click Select session, and select KDE
<dman777> Cosmo-san: to the router or gfdisk?
<Photoguy> What should I set for audio in in skype?
<CarlFK> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found - anyone know what package provides that?
<Cosmo-san> the router, sorry.'
<dman777> lol
<zsquareplusc> danaka: gpated? its in the system->admin menu
<dman777> Cosmo-san: is it because it's so cheap?
<zsquareplusc> parted..
<agustin> asny
<agustin> any
<danaka> oh yeaa gparted
<danaka> thanks
<Photoguy> What should I set for audio in in skype?
<Cosmo-san> could be.  could be the outside network connection, could be a faulty router, but probably not an ubuntu question
<joaopinto> Photoguy, for the playback, pulseaudio
<agustin> Photoguy, what sound card do you have?
<Photoguy> Umm ,I don't know.
<joaopinto> for the input device, select your device hw
<CarlFK> libgtk2.0-dev   yay
<Pnux> hey, i just installed KSnapshot, how do i set it to override ubuntu's snapshot taker?
<Photoguy> It;s a dell.
<gravityeyelids> gnutron: Pulseaudio server wont start at all in my intrepid
<ChotaZ> WTF! I tried loging off but i got a screen with a bunch of colors and random letters
<ChotaZ> <.<
<agustin> anyone can tellme how to install remastersys in ubuntu intrepid
<dman777> does qparted have full functionality as gfdisk?
<fang0654> ChotaZ: No clue on that one.  If it is locked you can try a ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<grendal_prime> ok i cant believe im asking this but ummm...is there a frontside tool for ssh that could use to setup severall port forwarding configs (and like bookmark them)?
<ChotaZ> I restarted and i could get into the login screen again, selected KDE, but after login in i got a box with 1 hdd image in it
<dman777> grendal_prime: putty?
<ChotaZ> as i clicked it, the box disapeared and now all i have is kdm background
<grendal_prime> I mean i could build my own scripts but the thing is i have a feeling i will at some point have to pass this administration off to someone.  Putty for linux?
<dman777> grendal_prime: ya. got it on my laptop
<LjL> grendal_prime: not following you, what does SSH have to do with port forwarding?
<Steffan> Hi everyone
<mintonr> The network manager connected successfully but i can't download updates, or browse the net
<will__> Kubuntu with KDE 4: How stable and integrated is this at the moment?
<dman777> grendal_prime: but i'm not sure putty will do what you are looking for, will it?
<ChotaZ> Guys
<grendal_prime> wholy shit...thanks man there it is...see i never even thought to look for a linux version of putty..Mainly becuse ive always been under the impresson of (why screww up a perfectly good app like ssh) hehehe
<ChotaZ> I just managed to login, everything seems to be working fine now, but my screen blinks a lot, the computer is about new, any guesses?
<grendal_prime> well the windows version of it does..
<Steffan> I have a webcam connected to my laptop, to test it i tried 'sudo cat /dev/video0', but it did not output some 'garbage'. It did say 'segmentation fault', ubuntu hanged and the scrlck and capslock led blinked. What does that mean?
<Steffan> Kernel panic?
<grendal_prime> your webcam does not work?
<locohost> why would you want to use putty in linux?
<CarlFK> Steffan: yep
<smacfarl> anyone install amarok 2.0 on gnome yet? kubuntu has an adept package do I need to have a synaptic one?
<dman777> grendal_prime: but i'm not sure if putty does port fowarding. do you know off hand if it does?
<mintonr> The network manager connected successfully but i can't download updates, or browse the net
<LjL> smacfarl, Adept and Synaptic use the very same packages. they're just different frontends to the same APT packaging management system.
<came0> hey where is the log file where my the commands I type into xterminal?
<gnutron> Steffan: it didnt like that command :)
<Steffan> yes, but why not?
<gnutron> came0: /var/log/
<grendal_prime> ok here comes the "banter" I dont want to use putty someone else does not want to use a ...and i quote "command line like appthing"
<came0> gnutron: thx
<locohost> you can create ssh tunnels with putty
<dman777> came0: most likely /var/log/X11/
<locohost> or, almost any ssh client
<grendal_prime> ya dman777 it does tunnels just fine
<smacfarl> LjL: So I added the ppa line from the kubuntu page into the synaptic settings and reloaded, and am not seeing the package when I search on amarok? What am I missing?
<mintonr> can anyone help? I have connected to my wireless network but can't browse the net or download updates/packages
<grendal_prime> well at lest the current windows version of it..
<gnutron> Steffan: it tried to concatenate a video device, not a normal thing that i know of.
<cexpert1> All: I had a MB Nic, plus 2, on my 7.10 server and just pulled.  Where is a HOWTO on resetting these?  I have static IP in the /etc/network/interfaces file and not finding the help I need.
<grendal_prime> i have to test it with my windows test machine
<dman777> grendal_prime: wow. i didn't know port fowarding was tunnelling. haha...that's funny about that person. i think putty is pretty friendly
<Monie> Hey, I'm trying to run ubuntu 7.10 on mac os x ppc, but a box comes up saying busybox
<LjL> smacfarl: do you remember what the package was called? (or can you give me a link to the PPA?)
<Steffan> gnutron, ok it is not normal... but it should not crash
<Monie> What do I type to get ubuntu running?
<locohost> well, port forwarding is not tunneling
<dman777> grendal_prime: ya, the putty on linux is the exact same as windows
<Steffan> gnutron, it should be 'fool' proof :P
<SkittleLinux18_> hey, does anyone here know the terminal command to update adept in kubuntu??
<smacfarl> LjL:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<grendal_prime> well the port forwarding through ssh is what im talking about
<TBotNik> All: I had a MB Nic, plus 2, on my 7.10 server and just pulled.  Where is a HOWTO on resetting these?  I have static IP in the /etc/network/interfaces file and not finding the help I need.
<will__> SkittleLinux18_: sudo apt-get update
<locohost> but, you can tunnel a port that is not forwarded/natted/etc/ through a port that is forwarded,
<juanez> anyone know how to hack the xorg.conf in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<gnutron> Steffan: i would have expected screen garbage, but crash, yes very possible, no harm done tho'
<LjL> smacfarl: what does "apt-cache show amarok-kde4" tell you?
<Static--> how do i empty root trash can?
<Static--> on 8.10
<dman777> juanez: what do you mean by hack?
<mintonr> I can't connect to the internet through the latest 8.10 build. I connected to my wirless network but cant browse the internet or download updates
<ikonia> !trash > Static--
<ubottu> Static--, please see my private message
<SkittleLinux18_> will__: that's apt-get. i need to the command to update adept package manager
<locohost> do you have an ip, routs?
<juanez> dman777: make changes to xorg.conf ... seems as if ubuntu 8,10 seriously changed it
<gnutron> Steffan: be careful what you type, you just might get it!
<LjL> SkittleLinux18_: same thing.
<TBotNik> All:  Did you understand my Q or do I need to reword?
<Alexplay> There's nothing wrong if i remove "interface-mtu," line in dhclient.conf? because i don't want it to reset my MTU everytime i run dhclient, i removed it and all seems ok and works like i want, but will this cause any problems?
<LjL> SkittleLinux18_: they're both just front-ends to APT, an update will update the other.
<dman777> juanez: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juanez> dman777: yes, that file
<Monie> Anyone know how I can get ubuntu to run, just something comes up saying busybox
<smacfarl> LJL: It says the package is amarok-kde4 and a lot of other stuff this seems like a good response.
<SkittleLinux18_> really?? hmm... good to know. I was given one yesterday that was a bit longer, but I don't remember it.
<dman777> juanez: why not just edit the file?
<juanez> dman777: doesnt work any longer it seems
<LjL> smacfarl: then i don't know why you don't see it in Synaptic (you definitely should), but you can install it with "sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4"
<mintonr> Can anyone help me with an internet issue?
<grendal_prime> thanks dman777 that should do the trick ...also now when i make my flash animation tut's i dont have to do those on the windows machine since the interface looks almost identical
<dman777> juanez: what is it that you want to change?
<Steffan> gnutron, huh? Might get crashes when i type 'cat /dev/video0' :S
<juanez> dman777: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Logitech_UltraX_Media_Remote
<smacfarl> BTW I think since we bailed out the banks, and we're talking about bailing out the auto companies we should have a public works project for gnome and kde devs.
<juanez> like to add that in xorg.conf
<juanez> but no go
<LjL> smacfarl: does it say the version is 2.0?
<locohost> mintor, you ignored my question to you
<ikonia> juanez: you can edit your xorg conf the same as every other release
<grendal_prime> bail out opensource?
<dman777> juanez: you might want to try to put it in the server section
<grendal_prime> we all get a million dollar check?
<mintonr> I must have missed it...
<smacfarl> LjL: Version 2.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 which looks like the right one?
<dman777> juanez: how old is that tutorial?
<LjL> smacfarl: yes
<Alexplay> There's nothing wrong if i remove "interface-mtu," line in dhclient.conf? because i don't want it to reset my MTU everytime i run dhclient because it gets configured to 1500 when the interface goes up, i removed it and all seems ok and works like i want, but will this cause any problems?
<gnutron> Steffan: /dev/video0  is likely a webcam, cat displays text files, it tried to display a video device in a terminal, not likely to work. i never tried it.
<locohost> Do you have an ip, and routes to any networks?
<grendal_prime> thats rediculas..now 500,000, not a bad idea (we shouldnt get greedy)
<dman777> juanez: oh wait...that's what it saids
<Steffan> gnutron, but i can cat my mouse input :D
<juanez> dman777: from sept 2007
<dman777> juanez: you got the driver installed, yes?
<juanez> evdev ? yes
<gnutron> Steffan: i've heard of that, yes
<Albatross> hello
<LjL> Steffan: you "can", doesn't mean it's a good idea, though, since it'll probably result in mangling your terminal and that's it
<TBotNik> All: I had a MB NIC, plus 2 3Com NICs, on my Ubuntu 7.10 server and just pulled them.  Was previously using for load balance on proxy server, but not using box that way now.  Where is a HOWTO on resetting these?  I have static IP in the /etc/network/interfaces file and not finding the help I need.  Previous Inet port was the MB NIC but system had ID'd it as eth2, now is eth0, but not coming up on re-boot, even though I change the settings in the "interface"
<dman777> juanez:  xorg.conf is still being used. you're gonna have mess with those settings to make it fly.
<xhunter> ok
<archman> guys how to make file in konsole?
<xhunter> HELLO
<dman777> juanez: you might want to do a lsusb to make sure you got the device label correct
<juanez> dman777: yeah, it's still used.. but seems something's chagned though. becuase they dont swallow the config
<Alexplay> someone answer me please
<TBotNik> Ifconfig is only showing localhost and no eth ports
<zrak> why i can't edit partitions in gparted
<mintonr> i have 4 sections when i run the ifconfig,eth0,lo,wlan0,wmaster0-00
<deepfriedsquirre> Syslinux says 'Cannot find kernel image: Linux' when I try to boot my LiveUSB made with usb-creator and I don't seem to be able to fix is by changing the paths in syslinux.conf.
<dman777> dman777: did you do a modprobe to see if the driver is loaded? or is it in the kernel?
<zrak> i want to create a new partition from a existing but all the options are blank
<ikonia> Alexplay: it may / may not cause problems depending on your isp
<Steffan> archman, echo "test" > test.txt ?
<ChotaZ> How can i move widgets within a panel in KDE?
<ikonia> Alexplay: we can't say - try it
<mintonr> lo has net add of 127.0.0.1
<smacfarl> LjL: Will it detect my 1.4 install and suck up the data?
<dman777> juanez: : did you do a modprobe to see if the driver is loaded? or is it in the kernel?
<Buster_Hymen> is there a config file for programs that auto-start when the system boots?
<mintonr> wlan0 has net add of 192.168.2.3
<Tumpster> I have a question on evolution, I've walked through the sync settings and it syncs with my palm just fine, now how do i get it to download my info from my palm to evolution and what do i hit in evolution to sync each time I use it?
<Albatross> all my programs [i'm in gnome] claim they've run out of space and cant save their add-ons, configurations, and other various things they decide to try and save. I'm on a Wubi installation... what might be the problem? i have tools to grow partitions if i need them
<LjL> smacfarl: no idea
<Buster_Hymen> i'm trying to autostart a bittorrent client
<Alexplay> well, i tried it and it doesn't change my MTU, and i keep my connection to internet
<Alexplay> so i guess it's ok
<agustin> ANY ONE KNOWS HOW TO INSTALL REMASTERSYSY IN INTREPID AMD64?????!!!!
<juanez> lsmod | grep evdev   ----> evdev                  17696  0
<ikonia> agustin: don't use caps
<xhunter> agree
<ikonia> agustin: people can read lower case and it get's peoples backs up as it's classed as "shouting"
<juanez> dman777: lsmod | grep evdev   ----> evdev                  17696  0
<juanez> dman777: so i guess it is?
<smacfarl> LjL: When I find out, is there some community Ubuntu knowledge base I can report the results to, so other people can read what happened?
<Tumpster>  I have a question on evolution, I've walked through the sync settings and it syncs with my palm just fine, now how do i get it to download my info from my palm to evolution and what do i hit in evolution to sync each time I use it?
<xhunter> <agustin> no caps please
<dman777> juanez: ya, looks like that is good. probably a setting in the xorg.conf that has to be changed. that tutorial can be out of date.
<Reformer81> Does the Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD contain the partition editor (other than the one in the install)?
<dman777> juanez: i can't imagine xorg.conf not being used.
<Reformer81> I've tried two versions of the GParted LiveCD and neither will boot.
<juanez> dman777: it is being used, but xorg.conf doesnt set everything up these days.. (less /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see for yourself)
<Albatross> Hello. All my programs [i'm in gnome] claim they've run out of space and cant save their add-ons, configurations, and other various things they decide to try and save. I'm on a Wubi installation... what might be the problem? i have tools to grow partitions if i need them. I hate to repeat myself, but i doubt anyone will read it if i dont... perhaps neither if i do.
<Monie> Anyone know why on ubuntu 7.10 powerpc, it stops at busybox?
<ikonia> Reformer81: you can install gparted on the livecd
<LjL> smacfarl: not that i'm aware, i don't see a wiki page for amarok 2
<Tumpster> anyone? evolution help
<Monie> I'm trying to install it
<Buster_Hymen> How do i access auto-started programs in xfce?
<dennda> Is there any gnome trayicon tool that allows quick changing of my keyboard layout? if yes: what's it's name?
<ChotaZ> Anyone that runs kubuntu?
<Buster_Hymen> ChotaZ:  try #kubuntu
<Tumpster>  I have a question on evolution, I've walked through the sync settings and it syncs with my palm just fine, now how do i get it to download my info from my palm to evolution and what do i hit in evolution to sync each time I use it?
<dman777> Reformer81: why not just use fdisk?
<ChotaZ> not this again
<Reformer81> dman777: I'm not really comfortable with a command-line partition editor.
<Monie> modprobe ide-core
<Alexplay> How can i remove the annoying msgs in Pidgin when someone disconnects or connects? it spams my window
<Monie> exit
<Buster_Hymen> Reformer81:  have you tried gparted?
<Monie> Did not work
<Monie> :/
<FloodBot2> Monie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reformer81> ikonia: So it doesn't come with it then? :) Gotcha.
<Reformer81> Buster_Hymen: Yes... did you read my original message?
<ChotaZ> nice, now my comp froze ate initializing ubuntu
<mads-> Hi. I have USB wireless network thingy. Could anyone point me towards a guide to set up a wireless access point on a ubuntu machine? Thanks
<ChotaZ> stuck on that part that says
<ChotaZ> Checking battery state... [OK]
<ikonia> Reformer81: I could be wrong but I thought it does come in it now
<Buster_Hymen> Reformer81:  no sorry. i just caught the bit about you not liking command line partition editors (which i totally understand lo)
<ikonia> ChotaZ: your using kubuntu
<Reformer81> :)
<ChotaZ> i am.
<ikonia> ChotaZ: you may get better help in #kubuntu
<ikonia> ChotaZ: more people using it there
<navinshenoy> anybody knows how to get wpa to work with ubuntu 8.1
<ChotaZ> the channel wont let me join from
<ChotaZ> mibbit.com
<ChotaZ> <.<
<ikonia> ChotaZ: so ?
<mintonr> Any help with an internet connection issue? Network connected, but unable to browse internet adn download
<Monie> Any recommendations? :/
<webas> wlan mintonr ?
<kristian1> Newbie Question : when i check "uptime". it says 2 users, how come? :o ubuntu machine is on, and im logged in via putty, is that why or some other reason?
<mintonr> I have a wireless network in the hose with a belkin router
<ChotaZ> asfdkoawejçkl
<ChotaZ> as
<ChotaZ> ´g+sergpt
<ChotaZ> ´w+rpeg
<FloodBot2> ChotaZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChotaZ> +wprtgpwer+ptwe´ptweprtp
<ChotaZ> we+tpwe+´ptrw+pet
<ChotaZ> w+erpt+
<Buster_Hymen> kristian1:  your phsyical terminal is probably logged on so when you log in via SSH, there are two sessions by the same user
<Buster_Hymen> that would be my guess anyway
<TBotNik> All, which files contain the modules on U server?
<biophile> when I try to boot I keep getting 'error 2', can anyone help?
<ruben> ok guys this sucks lol I installed the envy package and now I cant run the gui............
<kristian1> Buster_Hymen : thats what i though, but im quite sure i logged off. will i still be on then?
<ikonia> !envy > ruben
<ubottu> ruben, please see my private message
<Buster_Hymen> kristian1:  afaik if the physical terminal is logged off then there should only be one... type "users" into the terminal
<danaka> are there any good tutorials on getting 5.1 sound to work in ubuntu?
<biophile> !grub > biophile
<ubottu> biophile, please see my private message
<Buster_Hymen> danaka:  i'd start with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" lol =)
<kristian1> Buster_Hymen : ok my user is logged in twice. :-P but there is only one user account on the machine, so there couldnt be any different names anyways.
<navinshenoy> wifi help please need to setup wpa
<Buster_Hymen> kristian1:  then either you have another open putty session, or an FTP session, or something like that
<kristian1> Buster_Hymen : oh, and im running screen with two sessions that might be why. :o
<juanez> dman777: just a FYI; seems as if Xorg is moving to HAL and you're supposed to edit HAL
<Buster_Hymen> kristian1:  problem solved =)
<toastedmilk> I'm having problems installing a driver for my ATI card with intrepid on 64bit.  Any takers?
<danaka> wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole
<mintonr> I need some help with my wireless internet connection in8.10
<toastedmilk> danaka, about mine?
<kristian1> Buster_Hymen : problem solved! :-P i ctrl+a+c, and checked users, then it was 3, so yes. :) thanks! :)
<navinshenoy> me too monitonr...
<Pilot_51> I'm trying to get a couple programs to start through gnome-session-properties, but they won't start
<dman777> juanez: interesting
<Buster_Hymen> kristian1:  no problem!
<Monie> Is there like no support for 7.10 or something?
<navinshenoy> looks like No help available  here
<biophile> grub won't load, I get 'error 2' and stays there
<ruben> ok look I haven't used envy yet but one of the tech guys on here told em to use it
<Buster_Hymen> Monie:  7.10 isn't supported anymore ... AFAIK anyway
<ruben> the ones with their names in red
<Pilot_51> I've been searching Google, but so far can't find anything that solves my problem
<toastedmilk> I'm having problems installing a driver for my ATI card with intrepid on 64bit.  Any takers?
<Buster_Hymen> Monie:  8.04 is the current LTS version and 8.10 is the most recent
<navinshenoy> buster_hymen do u know how to setup wifi wlan with wpa  on 8.10
<Monie> Alright, will those work on powerpc?
<oreoferret> afternon everyone
<ruben> Also I cant seem to get a nvidia driver installed so i can have 3d acceleration for games
<mads-> Hi. I have USB wireless network thingy. Could anyone point me towards a guide to set up a wireless access point on a ubuntu machine? Thanks
<kebomix> hello , any good programs to create and edit videos on ubuntu ?
<xhunter> <toastedmilk> I'm having problems installing a driver for my ATI card with intrepid on 64bit.  Any takers?
<oreoferret> so I once ran linux 0.12 (still have the install document on dot matrix printer)
<xhunter> the same to you
<oreoferret> and after all these years.. I want to run it again hah
<j0sh-x1> oreoferret: good evening :D
<LjL> kebomix: /join #ubuntu-bots and "list every video editor" will give a few
<oreoferret> I can't get Ubuntu (latest version) to work iwth my wireless
<ruben> and last tiem i tried to do it the old fashioned way it would make me have console mode only
<calc> oreoferret: its a bit better now, first i used was 1.2.4
<Buster_Hymen> navinshenoy:  it's bad conduct to ask specific users specific questions... we all saw your question, but people apparently don't know.  =)  that said, what problems are you having?
<archman> can anyone pastebin me their wvdial.conf layout?
<oreoferret> though I believe that are compatible
<biophile> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dman777> juanez: so i want to edit hal i would do it in xorg?
<oreoferret> calc - I stopped at 0.96a  around with SLIP and PPP support came out
<ikonia> oreoferret: could you take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<oreoferret> ikonia - sure
<toastedmilk> xhunter, In terminal it says it can't run the .run file
<ikonia> oreoferret: thanks
<navinshenoy> i can get wifi to work with out encryption.. WPA does not work... i need wpa..
<toastedmilk> xhunter sudo sh ./PATH
<toastedmilk> xhunter, sudo sh ./PATH isn't working
<juanez> dman777: nah, i guess you'd have to edit stuff in /etc/hal/*
<calc> oreoferret: what wireless do you have?
<Buster_Hymen> navinshenoy:  look into wpa supplicant... something like that.  I know ubuntuforums have a bunch of tutorials
<juanez> well.. im out
<dman777> juanez: wow...so hal will contain xorg?
<ruben> im going to bring my probel onto the forum theirs too many people having probs here to get an answer because they have to all be replied to
<mintonr> I need some help with a wireless connection. I have connected to the network but cant browse the itnernet or updates
<ikonia> dman777: no
<Buster_Hymen> navinshenoy:  and know that wifi is a particularly tricky aspect of ubuntu so it might just not be available with your hardware... you should look at the ubuntu wiki to see if your wifi card is supported
<navinshenoy> Well i am here after trying to get wpa supplicant to work and failed.. howtos are not very good
<juanez> dman777: what? no! xorg.conf will be deprectated i'd guess
<juanez> gnite
<Firefishe> mintonr: You might go to a terminal and try:  dhclient wlan0 (or whatever your wireless interface is set to)
<Buster_Hymen> navinshenoy:  then you're going to need to give us a lot more information.  what did you do? what failed?  what output did you get? do you have any log files?  etc...
<mintonr> Ok, ill try that Firefishe
<Firefishe> mintonr: Tell me if it works or not.
<Photoguy> When an app unsinstalls in Ubuntu does it remove everything?    Because in Windows it sure doesnt;
<Buster_Hymen> navinshenoy:  and i really can't help you with any of that... i'm more or less clueless.
<slashzul> can u downgrade a ubuntu apache2.2.4 to 2.0 ? How EASY is it?
<toastedmilk> xhunter, Can you help?
<ikonia> Photoguy: depends on if other things use the dependencies
<Firefishe> Photoguy: Generally speaking, yes.  However, the .deb file is probably still in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mohbana> what do i need to play wma?
<ikonia> slashzul: if there is a package availalbe, not too hard
<Photoguy> OK
<cppm> photoguy: depends on dependencies, and whether you specify purge to apt
<slashzul> ikonia: umm , not sure, but I need a specific apache version
<Photoguy> But better than Windows anyway?
<mintonr> I get unkown harware address type 801 can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases PERMISSION DENIED
<navinshenoy> i think i will give up on this wifi thing until ubuntu support for wpa imporves
<ikonia> slashzul: if there is a package - your fine, if there i not, quite awkward
<ikonia> mintonr: use sudo
<dman777> ikonia: so, hal won't contain xorg, but if i want to edit xorg i do it in a hal config file?
<Firefishe> Photoguy: cppm is correct.  The command:  sudo dpkg --purge filename.deb will completely remove it from your system, including the .deb.
<biophile> I need help with grub. I keep getting 'error 2' during boot.
<ikonia> dman777: no
<mintonr> Ikonia: how to use sudo?
<ikonia> dman777: just edit xorg.conf
<navinshenoy> PPl should not have to waste so much time to get WPA to work,, i have seen plenty of ppl complaining...
<ikonia> !sudo > mintonr
<Buster_Hymen> does anybody know how to autostart a program in XFCE?
<ubottu> mintonr, please see my private message
<Firefishe> cppm....ummm that *is* correct on my part, right?
<mohbana> what do i need to play wma?
<dman777> ikonia: how is xorg migrating to hal?
<ikonia> dman777: it's not
<aeolien> mohbana: Try searching for wma in Add/Remove Programs
<ikonia> !codecs > mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana, please see my private message
<Buster_Hymen> navinshenoy:  well it works very well with some chipsets and not at all with others.  you should talk to your wifi card manufacturer to see if they've released drivers for linux
<Firefishe> mohbana: Lost of Wild Maniacal Action?  *duck*
<Firefishe> Lost=Lots
<navinshenoy> ok
<dman777> juanez: looks like that may be a false rumor, in less i am misunderstanding
<Firefishe> <--can't even get a good joke right for wont of spelgng )
<Firefishe> ;) hee
<moDumass> hey all, how do i add a screen res and refresh rate to my xrandr?
<Pilot_51> Hmm... apparently when I try starting a program with gnome-session-properties the program thinks I'm running it from my home directory, how do I fix that?
<ikonia> dman777: what do you want to change
<moDumass> because the only choices are 800x600 and 640x480 50 and 51mhz
<dman777> ikonia: nothing. i heard xorg was going to migrate to hal
<|REM|> now im trying to find a certain string in files with a certain extension.  I am doing: find / -name '*.xxx' -exec grep 'string' {} \;      This seems to work, but when it is printing out the output, it does show me which file it has found the string in...
<roukoun> how can i make firefox ignore the gtk themes ?
<Firefishe> mohbana: Do this:  /msg ubottu wma
<cppm> Firefishe regarding purge, ye
<Firefishe> cppm...thank you
<|REM|> *does not show me
<ikonia> dman777: I've just read some info, it's input devices which are managed by hal, not xorg as a whole
<Firefishe> cppm: Didn't want to give him the wrong info, it's been a while, as I don't usually purge my .debs
<Pilot_51> In this case I'm trying to run a BF1942 server with this command: /media/sda4/servers/bf1942/bfsmd -daemon -restart -start
<mintonr> ikonia: i don't get the permission denied messages, the last says Bound To 192.168.2.3  reneal in 91845247477 seconds
<dman777> ikonia: ok, that clears it up for me. thanx
<biophile> I need help with grub. It keeps giving 'error 2' when booting.
<dman777> juanez: is your logitech device managed by hal now?
<Pilot_51> bfsmd puts a log file in my home dir, which says this: Couldn't find server binary in /home/pilot51! Use -path to specify server directory and/or verify bf1942_lnxded link exists.
<Pilot_51> It works fine when I run the command from terminal
<justin__> Hello, can someone help me with Installing Open Office 3?
<toastedmilk> I'm having problems installing a driver for my ATI card with intrepid on 64bit.  Any takers?
<ikonia> !ati > toastedmilk
<ubottu> toastedmilk, please see my private message
<mintonr> Firefishe: i get wmaster0: inkown hardware address type 801 listening on, sending on LPF/wlan0/00:16:44
<mintonr> sending on Socket/fallback
<mintonr> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 255.255.255.255 port 67
<toastedmilk> ikonia, thanks but seen it and still not working.
<ikonia> toastedmilk: what part is not working
<Papero> hi all
<mintonr> OFFER 192.168.2.3 from 192.168.2.1
<Firefishe> mintonr: yeah....listen, go ahead and paste output to http://rafb.net/paste
<Papero> i've the 7.04
<Papero> cd
<Alexplay> Can someone please do # cat /etc/sudoers for me?
<mintonr> ok
<typeofkisses> Hi all, would any of you be able to tell me why this worked in my previous ubuntu but not in 8.10?  Thanks!
<typeofkisses> you$ xhost +local:
<typeofkisses> you$ su me
<typeofkisses> me$ gnome-terminal
<typeofkisses> ** (gnome-terminal:6009): WARNING **: Owner of /tmp/orbit-you is not the current user
<typeofkisses> [...]
<FloodBot2> typeofkisses: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Firefishe> mintonr: Do you know how to use a pastebin?
<ikonia> Papero: 7.04 is not supported
<Alexplay> and tell me his output
<Papero> i've just installed it, how can I upgrade?
<ikonia> Alexplay: why
<Papero> source list seems not working
<Alexplay> i need to see something
<ikonia> Papero: the repos are gone
<LjL> Alexplay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84109/
<ikonia> Alexplay: what do you need to see
<toastedmilk> ikonia, I can't install the .run x86_64 driver
<Firefishe> mintonr: What type of system do you have?  Also, what version of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Papero> ikonia: what can i do_
<ikonia> toastedmilk: why - what's the problem
<typeofkisses> Oh, sorry about the pasting, I didn't know
<toastedmilk> ikonia, sudo sh ./PATH isn't working.
<Alexplay> to add me because im not in the sudoers file, so i can't use sudo
<ikonia> Papero: upgrade
<ikonia> toastedmilk: who told you to do that ?
<toastedmilk> ikonia, says it can't open the file
<Papero> ikonia: it does not work
<LjL> Alexplay: you shouldn't add you.
<toastedmilk> ikonia, the ATI website
<LjL> Alexplay: you should merely add yourself to the "admin" group.
<mads-> Hi. I have USB wireless network thingy. Could anyone point me towards a guide to set up a wireless access point on a ubuntu machine? Thanks
<Papero> ikonia: not with my repo, where can I find new ones?
<Firefishe> mintonr: Go ahead and paste that there, too.  Please include the output of:  uname -r   in your paste.
<Alexplay> yeah that's what i was talking abou
<ikonia> Papero: you can't 7.04 is not supported
<Alexplay> about*
<Alexplay> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Alexplay> that line
<FloodBot2> Alexplay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> toastedmilk: what is the EXACT command you are typing
<Firefishe> Is kde 3.5.x available in the Intrepid release?
<Papero> ikonia: fine
<LjL> Alexplay: you don't have that line?
<Alexplay> no, im in debian
<quackquack> hi
<SkittleLinux18_> that command i was looking for earlier is this: sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<xhunter> whay this ?
<xhunter> what *
<xhunter> what this can do ?
<ikonia> xhunter: what is what ?
<juanc> sabeis sevidor español?
<toastedmilk> ikonia, sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run
<xhunter> sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<ikonia> toastedmilk: do "sudo -i" then run ./ati-$blah
<mphill> xhunter: in the context of file ? is one character * matches any number
<lanoxx> is it recommended to install the ubuntu-desktop packages on a kubuntu install or should i rather reinstall?
<xhunter> nop
<lanoxx> will it lead to the same result?
<ikonia> lanoxx: same thing
<Firefishe> lanoxx:  all that does is give you gnome
<Buster_Hymen> how can i get an app to autostart in xubuntu?
<mintonr> Firefishe ok i pasted it
<mphill> lanoxx: it will be find but you will have tons of KDE bloat
<Firefishe> mintonr: Copy the resulting URL in the address bar, and repaste it here.
<lanoxx> Firefishe, i once installed kde-desktop on an ubuntu 7.10 and i got a very messy kde session
<LjL> lanoxx: it won't lead to the same result because it won't uninstall KDE
<typeofkisses> Hi all, sorry about the flooding.  Would any of you be able to tell me why this worked in my previous ubuntu but not in 8.10?  Thanks!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/84110/
<mintonr> http://rafb.net/p/oVHWnp56.html
<Firefishe> lanoxx: Well, it's largely, I find, dependent upon hardware.  I used 7.10 and kde just fine for a long time.
<ikonia> typeofkisses: why are you doing su me
<typeofkisses> Because I want to run gnome-terminal as a user other than the desktop user
<quackquack> i have a problem with compilation vsftpd2.0.7
<ikonia> typeofkisses: show us the exact names your using
<ikonia> typeofkisses: is one of them root ?
<lanoxx> well a reinstall ok kubuntu worked, just the switch in the running ubuntu was strange, thats why im asking
<typeofkisses> No, neither is root
<joaopinto> typeofkisses, you should "su - me"
<aeolien> Buster_Hymen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745836
<ikonia> typeofkisses: do "su - me"
<typeofkisses> Okay I will try that, thank you
<lanoxx> if i end up with a corrupted gnome install i would rather consider reinstalling the whole system
<Firefishe> mintonr: Well, it seems that you'
<Buster_Hymen> aeolien:  lol thanks... why did google not work for me? =)
<Firefishe> mintonr: Well, it seems that you're getting an IP address.  What  happens when you try to browse to a page.
<Cybolic> Hi all, I just upgraded ntfs-3g and now I can't write to my ntfs partitions even though they should be mounted correctly. Debug info is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/84111/ - please help. I cam usually fix my own problems but this makes no sense to me.
<toastedmilk> ikonia, sweet, thanks
<aeolien> Buster_Hymen: search query; xfce OR xubuntu auto start applcation
<LjL> lanoxx, that's because kde-desktop is *not* the metapackage that Kubuntu is based on. kubuntu-desktop is. likewise, the metapackage that Ubuntu (GNOME) is based on is ubuntu-desktop.
<mintonr> Firefishe: failed to establish a connection to the server at: ubuntu.com
<aeolien> Cybolic: Were you able to write to your partitions prior to upgrading?
<mintonr> Or any other site i try
<ikonia> mintonr: can you ping your gateway
<ultratek> i ran the sudo cmd to get kooldock now how do i access kool dock?
<Firefishe> mintonr: Try another page.
<Cybolic> aeolien: Yes, I was.
<ikonia> mintonr: can you use nslookup
<Buster_Hymen> aeolien:  i don't ahve the "autostarted applications" entry in my menu...
<mads-> Hi. I have USB wireless network thingy. Could anyone point me towards a guide to set up a wireless access point on a ubuntu machine? Thanks
<Firefishe> ikonia: Doh....good suggestion.
<Cybolic> aeolien: I don't know what version I upgraded _from_ though.
<LjL> ultratek: have you tried typing "kooldock" in a terminal or in Alt+F2?
<z1> so I want to rsync some files from my vista box to my ubuntu box... is this going to be easy, or am I going to have to use scp
<z1> with putty
<mintonr> i can ping the gate way
<typeofkisses> Now I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84112/
<ikonia> mintonr: ok, so dns is probably at fault
<\slash> how can i setup my ubuntu to listen for ssh connections ?
<ikonia> typeofkisses: echo $DISPLAY
<ikonia> typeofkisses: why are you doing xohost
<\slash> i wanna connect to my ubuntu remotely
<ikonia> typeofkisses: you shouldn't need xhost
<lanoxx> LjL, you mean i accidentally installed kde-desktop while what i really wanted was kubuntu desktop, so now if i want gnome i should install ubuntu-desktop not gnome-desktop
<LjL> lanoxx: correct.
<trailbrain> Can anyone recommend an app to piece together some .mov files?
<typeofkisses> Running other GUI programs as "me" works fine but not gnome-terminal
<typeofkisses> echo $DISPLAY is empty
<aeolien> Cybolic: It says on line 12 it's mounted as rw
<Firefishe> ikonia: dns...*grumble*  Prior to installing kubuntu yesterday, I'd been having all kinds of dns lookup latency and fail-to-load issues with debian lenny 64bit.
<LjL> typeofkisses: then there's no reason why any GUI application would work. export DISPLAY=:0
<moDumass> grandr and lrandr only give me the options of 800x600 and 640x480 how can i add 1440x900 at 60hz
<mintonr> Ikonia FireFishe: I gotta get going, thanks for the help. Ill check with the dns when I can and see. Maybe later it will work..... thanks again!
<aeolien> Buster_Hymen: Hmm... Odd. I'm not actually running XFCE, so I don't think I can help you further.
<typeofkisses> I'm using xhost because that's how I needed to do this in previous versions of ubuntu.
<Firefishe> k mintonr...be well, glad to help.
<mintonr> same to you
<Cybolic> aeolien: Exactly, that's what I don't get. When I try to write to the partition (as with the touch command) it says it _isn't_ mounted rw.
<Buster_Hymen> ok thanks anyway
<typeofkisses> should I do that as "you" or "me"?
<aeolien> Cybolic: how are you mounting it? In fstab?
<ultratek> ljl: it says it is already running
<Cybolic> aeolien: Yes.
<lanoxx> LjL, i guess i judged wrong about ubuntu then, thanks for correcting my mistake
<LjL> typeofkisses: why don't you just use gksudo as intended? "gksudo -u username commandname"
<aeolien> Cybolic: could you pastebin your fstab file?
<ultratek> ljl: how do i get the icon palette at the bottom of my desktop with kooldock
<elgransete> hey there ppl
<Firefishe> ikonia:  Do you know if dns latency/lookup issues have been an issue in recent *buntu/debian releases at all?
<LjL> ultratek: i haven't the slighest idea
<mphill> typeofkisses: xhost +
<ikonia> Firefishe: nope
<ultratek> =)
<Cybolic> aeolien: I'll paste you the line: UUID=1A81229A5F8AF86E /media/storage  ntfs    defaults,umask=0002,uid=1000,gid=100 0 1
<ultratek> anyone?
<Firefishe> ikonia: Must be hardware or localized then.. Okay, thanks. :)
<zod21> set nick zod21
<typeofkisses> The way I'd done in the past, I would run a terminal as the other user because then I could click on URLs in pine, for example, and they would open as a web browser for the other user
<aeolien> Cybolic: Do you need any special mounting options? Or are the defaults fine?
<lanoxx> LjL, will installing ubuntu-desktop keep me the kde-stuff or will it completely change my system to ubuntu?
<Cybolic> aeolien: I'm not sure what you mean?
<typeofkisses> This is so I can have my personal business in a protected user account but then close those windows and offer my friends a "safe" desktop to use
<Buster_Hymen> aolien:  sorry to bother you further, but would a startup script be able to help me in my predicament?
<moDumass> Mornign all, can someone please help me edit my xrandr without breaking my machine, its been 2 days at ultra low res and i cant seem to change it
<LjL> lanoxx: no, as i said, it'll keep KDE.
<LjL> lanoxx: that's the only difference between that and a reinstall.
<typeofkisses> xhost + gives me the same error as if I had used xhost +local:
<aeolien> Cybolic: Alright, that answers my question anyway. Are you running Intrepid?
<lanoxx> ok
<typeofkisses> I'm just not sure what changed between versions
<Cybolic> aeolien: Actually I'm running Mint, but it's based on Hardy and uses its repos.
<typeofkisses> And why it does this specifically for gnome-terminal and not other apps
<Cybolic> aeolien: The ntfs-3g package was also from hardy repos.
<aeolien> Cybolic: OK, sure! Here's a graphical config program: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<aeolien> Or use Synaptic or Add/Remove to install it
<Cybolic> aeolien: Thanks, I'll try that :)
<Cybolic> aeolien: And thank you for your time.
<aeolien> Cybolic: No problem! I'm just giving back after all the help I've received here. Check out this for more: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<aeolien> Cybolic: Launch that via gksudo ntfs-config and check the boxes :P
<Phase> Is there a command to get the bot to tell you about a package in the ubuntu repo?
<Cybolic> aeolien: Don't worry, I got it ;)
<ikonia> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.20ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 2177 kB, installed size 6872 kB
<ikonia> Phase: like that
<Phase> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in intrepid
<Phase> meh, k
<Phase> ikonia, Thanks.
<LMosze> Sound issues on my Ubuntu 8.10, I've tried to figure out the answer my my self, without any luck. My computer is a HP Pavilion Dv4 with HDA-Intel sound card
<jfroebe> found out that running notes 7 on Linux using wine has a bug - you need to minimize the window before changing workspaces else the window will be lost
<jasa_> Hey, anyone who could do small favor ?
<Cybolic> aeolien: Wow, that thing rewrites the _entire_ fstab file... kind of scary, but it seems to have preserved the options of other partitions, so no worry, just a quick scare.
<Cybolic> aeolien: It works now - thank you again.
<aeolien> Cybolic: No problem! Actually, I should install that...
<Firefishe> net split?:
<aeolien> !ask > jasa_
<j0sh-x1> Firefishe: you mean these joins and leaving?
<aeolien> Oh, he was dropped...
<Firefishe> j0sh-x1: yeah (g50v-x1, perchance?(
<typeofkisses> If I use gksudo as the desktop user I need to add the program to a sudoers list somewhere
<j0sh-x1> Firefishe: huh?
<Xero> i'd like to try out Enlightenment as an alternative WM, but i don't know where to start. any help?
<Firefishe> j0sh-x1: I was wondering if your nickname was an allusiong to you're owning an Asus G50V-X1 laptop?
<typeofkisses> But if i use it as the 2nd user ("me") it gives me a stream of Gconf errors
<Firefishe> allusion
<Firefishe> can't spell today
<typeofkisses> I'm doing: gksudo -u top gnome-terminal
<agustin> guys why amarok dont take alsa for sound server
<j0sh-x1> Firefishe: nope, but I loooove my Compaq R3000 xD
<agustin> its take OSS
<gnutron> typeofkisses: the 'second' user doesn't have sudo access by default.
<Firefishe> j0sh-x1: I'll be certain to look at it.  Run linux well, does it?  My g50v is proving highly challenging.
<ultratek> how do i install wacom tablet drivers for linux...i tried: sudo apt-get install wacom --- and got nothing
<typeofkisses> right ...
<rrplay> Xero: check out cafe linux OzOs
<typeofkisses> I didn't need sudo access doing it my way before
<typeofkisses> What changed?
<gnutron> typeofkisses: visudo is the program the 'first' user can deploy to add users to the sudoers list.
<J1MB0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<aeolien> Oh, i hate borking the sudoers list
<Xero> rrplay, thank you very much :)
<typeofkisses> I am skeptical of changing that as well and that there must be an easier way to just get gnome-terminal running on its own
<rrplay> Xero >>> http://cafelinux.org/forum/index.php/topic,2175.0.html
<typeofkisses> I guess I will just try and figure out the specific error it's throwing myself
<jedi06> how do you get the version of ubuntu?
<gnutron> typeofkisses: upon installation, the initial user is given sudo or gksudo privileges.
<j0sh-x1> Firefishe: nothing worth looking propably, AthlonXP 3000, 512 megs of ram, nVidia GeForceGo MX420 (32megs), 60gig hdd.. and that damn Broadcom 4306 WiFi... gave me hard times till Hardy..
<ultratek> ahh
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cppm> Don't suppose anyone else had the problem where the splashscreen (usplash and splashy) stopped working in 8.10?
<gnutron> jedi06: type lsb_release -a  in a terminal or konsole.
<typeofkisses> I'm not running as the administrative user on the desktop
<Firefishe> j0sh-x1: Yeah.  I have a pcmcia linksys card with that chipset in it.  I am now *very familiar* with bcm43xx-fwcutter and b43-fwcutter. ;)
<typeofkisses> The desktop is running as a "safe" user
<typeofkisses> That is the reason I want to launch gnome-terminal as another user for some things
<Xero> rrplay, that's awesome, thanks again =D
<Dug_ur_a_MA> goin through the motions thinkin bout the ocean think my girlfriend needs an abortion
<aeolien> jedi06: Click on System > About Ubuntu
<rrplay> Xero runnig e17 now!! on xbuntu
<Xero> rrplay, really? anything i should know from your experience?
<rrplay> Xero: you might have  apt-get -f   if error
<rrplay> Xero   may take a good 20 -30 minutes
<gnutron> typeofkisses: try su that-user in gnome-terminal, then the password
<Byt3s> #lamadings
<Xero> rrplay, so if that happens i just 'let it settle', so to speak?
<typeofkisses> that's what I did here right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/84110/
<gnutron> typeofkisses: type 'whoami' to see if it worked.
<julle_> anyone got experiance of installing Zimbra under ubuntu ?
<rrplay> Xero : and check out other themes log in out a few   did it yesterday ! :)
<Alexplay> anyone knows how to disable right mouse button click to act as left click? it's annoying when i open a menu
<typeofkisses> whoami tells me I am the 2nd user
<typeofkisses> but I already knew that from the prompt
<typeofkisses> Like I said, other GUI programs will launch fine from this subterminal, just not gnome-terminal
<typeofkisses> I can launch seamonkey and it will be using the history and preferences of the 2nd user
<Xero> rrplay, you're a star =] installing e17 now, i'll bear that in mind! =D
<typeofkisses> But I can't launch a true instance of gnome-terminal where clicking a URL in pine will open that 2nd instance of seamonkey on its own
<typeofkisses> And where opening new tabs will automatically be under the 2nd user, etc.
<Fenix|work> Anyone have any ideas why when running chroot /mnt/disk I get:  chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied  ?
<rrplay> Xero : gotta fix my mouse to copy out this chat paste x mouse etc  but still a bit of fun
<Fenix|work> (from the kubuntu destop install disk)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gnutron> typeofkisses: you might want to login to the desktop as that user.
<Alexplay> anyone knows how to disable right mouse button click to act as left click? it's annoying when i open a menu
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<pflanze> Hello. Could anyone do me a favour and tell me the maintainer name/email of the gambc package? I can't seem to find out through the web and I don't have Ubuntu installed.
<typeofkisses> That's exactly what I wanted to avoid doing.  I thought it was a simple idea since I had been doing it for over a year in previous versions of ubuntu.
<typeofkisses> So why does the command 'gnome-terminal' fail to launch?
<\slash> how can i securely setup ssh for remote logins?
<Alexplay> oh ok, thanks
<ikonia> Alexplay: you may want to look at #debian as your using debian
<Alexplay> but it happens in both
<ikonia> Alexplay: doesn't matter
<ikonia> Alexplay: your using debian
<ikonia> Alexplay: #debian is the correct support channel for you
<Alexplay> im there too
<gnutron> typeofkisses: my guess is your launching a program from within the same program.
<mrglinux> I have ubunu 8.4 and bmc43XX wireless I remember this ubuntu recognize my device but now .. it cand what shall id o?
<ikonia> Alexplay I know - so please keep debian questions to that channel
<Alexplay> ok
<mrglinux> bcm
<typeofkisses> Is that what this error means? "  ** (gnome-terminal:6009): WARNING **: Owner of /tmp/orbit-you is not the current user"
<gnutron> typeofkisses: the shell is confused, as am i.
<typeofkisses> I'm launching a new instance of gnome-terminal, which previous versions of ubuntu were able to do just fine
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<typeofkisses> That makes 3 of us :)
<Jack_Sparrow> pflanze http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/doc/gambc-doc
<pflanze> Jack_Sparrow: so, ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<pflanze> ok, thanks.
<pflanze> Jack_Sparrow: it seems the package is basically being taken from Debian, is it better to discuss packaging with him?
<typeofkisses> Maybe gnome-terminal added a new "security" feature to block people from doing what I was doing but i have it fully patched in my gutsy install too
<pflanze> with Kurt B. Kaiser
<peter1138> since i upgraded to 8.10 my text consoles don't work, it switches to text mode and the cursor flashes but nothing else is visible
<Jack_Sparrow> pflanze Since it is OT for here, try both
<typeofkisses> Wait, in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/84110/ is 6009 a process ID?
<pflanze> ok
<LMosze> I'm a newbee on Linux/Ubuntu thats struggle allot with slow/choppy sound on my hda-intel soundcard. May anyone help me?
<peter1138> i can actually type stuff, and login, but cannot see it
<rrplay> peter1138,  try starting and stopping gdm ??
<makito249> Hey, can anyone help me with the unix sort command?
<gnutron> typeofkisses: probably is yes
<Jack_Sparrow> LMosze Which version of ubuntu are you running
<LMosze> 8.10
<typeofkisses> Because the process ID of the gnome-terminal I launched from the desktop is 5844, which means the process itself launched okay but it's the new instance of gnome-terminal which failed, not the shell launching it.
<Jack_Sparrow> LMosze the real thing or one of the varients
<doug___> hey guys...is there a gui based way to do a hdd backup...
<typeofkisses> At least that explains why other programs work
<doug___> i have a 320gb hdd...and i want to image my current laptop hdd to the new drive
<kansan__> how do i get java sun
<Buster_Hymen> is there a command to run a command as a different user?  for example:  i'm logged in as A, but i want command X to be run by user B (and B is not root).
<LMosze> the real thing i guess,
<kansan__> how do i get java sun for version 1.5
<Jack_Sparrow> doug___ dd in a term
<ikonia> Buster_Hymen: sudo
<keres_> is photoshop cs3 supported in wine yet?
<doug___> what...
<doug___> dd
<makito249> I am trying to sort lines that all start with + or -. sort sorts by the first alphabetic letter it finds, how do I make it sort by the first character?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > keres_
<Buster_Hymen> ikonia:  no i don't want to run as root
<ubottu> keres_, please see my private message
<ikonia> keres_: ask in #winehq
<ikonia> Buster_Hymen: sudo is not just for root
<Jack_Sparrow> doug___ open a terminal and type man dd
<doug___> ok
<keres_> thanks
<Buster_Hymen> ikonia:  oh really?  so i can just enter the password of the respective user?
<makito249> sudo -u <username>
<ikonia> Buster_Hymen: no you have to set it up in the sudoers file
<Buster_Hymen> ikonia:  where is that located?
<peter1138> rrplay, makes no difference
<ikonia> Buster_Hymen: you edit it with the visudo command
<rrplay> peter1138, defaualt white text ??
<doug___> ok so i want to do a byte by byte copy
<doug___> from one drive to the next
<makito249> Buster_Hymen: I believe you can run a command as another user by running 'sudo -u <username>'. Maybe ikonia can correct me if I am wrong.
<doug___> and how long woudl that take for about 80 gb
<moDumass> im reading the xrandr man pages but i dont understand what is going on, does anyone get xrandr?
<ikonia> makito249: sure
<LMosze> Jack_Sparrow: I gues it's the real thing i downloaded it from ubuntu.com for 2 days ago
<Jack_Sparrow> doug___ yes, but there are manay many apps , bootable cd's etc that can handle that
<Buster_Hymen> okay i'll try both
<Buster_Hymen> thanks a lot guys
<Jack_Sparrow> LMosze ty, it helps us to know.. here is a basic help page for sound issues..
<rrplay> peter1138, did you apt-get upgrade from a gui ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mahfouz> why are the app icons in the panel different from the ones in the menu?
<Lamo> is there any reason in particular why flash show grey lines while playing and locks up firefox and tops my CPU?
<doug___> ok...well i dont mind doing it via terminal, but if there is a gui it would be easier...
<peter1138> rrplay, i'd assume it's default white text, i've never changed it
<typeofkisses> Ah yes the number increased to 6### when I tried it again which I didn't notice before
<jedi06> how do you get take a screen shot?
<doug___> also how long woudl you assume it would take to write 80gb to a new hdd
<LMosze> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks allot!
<Jack_Sparrow> doug___ running a gui on the drive you want to backup can lead to problems
<doug___> the new hdd is fresh and just partitioned
<peter1138> rrplay, actually stopping and starting gdm has made a change -- switching to text console now turns the monitor off
<rrplay> peter1138,  play around abit and check it out
<doug___> because you wnat to have it unmounted
<drowned> hey guys I'm having a problem.  On battery my screen dims when its inactive but never comes back...does anyone else have this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> doug___ you might want to google up hirenscd..
<Lamo> Or why we haven't received the nvidia 180 driver in an update yet?
<gnutron> jedi06: print-screen button
<eseven73> jedi06: you could get a nice GUI screenshot program 'sudo apt-get install ksnapshots'
<makito249> Does anyone know how to sort a series of lines by the first character? sort will only sort by alphanumeric characters.
<peter1138> rrplay, oh, and the upgrade was done a while ago, several reboots since then, heh
<jedi06> I have gimp
<rrplay> peter1138,  you may have to reconfigure your xserver
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > makito249
<ubottu> makito249, please see my private message
<jedi06> what about just a screnshot of a window not the whole screen
<peter1138> i'll try fiddling with rebooting
<rrplay> peter1138,  do you have any nvidia or ati drivers loaded ??
<gnutron> jedi06: maybe alt+print-screen
<typeofkisses> Is there a chatroom just for questions about gnome and gnome-terminal ?
<roosel> i just installed flash 10 and about:plugins lists shockwave flash and yet flash still doesnt work...
<doug___> looks like everything I need thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> doug___ great..
<jedi06> got it
<jedi06> gnutron yup that is it
<doug___> oh i see that drive image does not have usb support
<doug___> guess im stuck using norton ghost
<Lamo> roosel: its because flash doesn't work for crap under linux and never has
<gnutron> typeofkisses: i don't know, sorry. /list will list channels, very server cpu intensive
<roosel> it worked fine on 7.1 til flash 10 =(
<roosel> 7.10*
<mahfouz> ok, try again, question: why are the icons in the panel different from the ones in the menu? (In gnome)
<Jack_Sparrow> doug___ google up g4l  ghost 4 linux.. they did change the name but that will get you there
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > Lamo
<ubottu> Lamo, please see my private message
<fernando> hi
<fernando> goodevening
<moDumass> rrplay do you know how to add unrecofniser resolutions to xrandr?
<peter1138> hmm
<roosel> so flash 10 doesnt work on 8.04 ?
<peter1138> indeed, booting in single user gives me a text console up until X is started :o
<roosel> does flash 9 ?
<j0sh-x1> roosel: works fine
<kansan__> how do i get the latest sun java (java6 u10)?
<Lamo> roosel: did you install flash-nonfree
<dr_willis> roosel,  ive seen flash 10 work on 8.04 -  but havent messed with it lately
<doug___> is that better then the cd you linked to jack
<roosel> no i ran the .deb installed from the adobe website
<rrplay> peter1138,  do you have any ati or nvidia ddrivers ??
<roosel> installer*
<peter1138> yes, nvidia
<Guest60711> I am running  8.10 system , but when system starts options are only 8.04 ...is that normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> doug___ g4l is kinda dated, not sure it will do usb...   just trying to point yoyou to a few options
<rrplay> peter1138,  there you go got to fix that ??
<Lamo> roosel: maybe you should use the repo one? also there are two other flash packages I had to install last night to get my desktop working
<gnutron> kansan__: sun-java6-jre i think
<roosel> Lamo what were the other packages
<rrplay> peter1138,  try reinstalling those properly
<gwennn> rose: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<peter1138> properly? heh
<j0sh-x1> roosel: enable partner repos and refresh package list. flash-plugin should be there
<rrplay> peter1138,  you changed kernels so you may have to simply reinstall them
<roosel> you cant apt-get flash plugin no more...
<j0sh-x1> roosel: in synaptic of course
<Lamo> roosel: gnash and swf mozilla not sure the exact names
<Lamo> roosel: firefox should ask you if you want to install them
<Jack_Sparrow> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Jack_Sparrow> roosel It sure looks like it is in the repos
<roosel> go ahead and try it jack
<roosel> you get a 404
<Guest60711> is it normal I have only 8.04 options at start when my system is updated to 8.10?
<roosel> Gust60711 what options do you refer to ?
<Guest60711> I am referring to start up options
<Guest60711> systems on start up
<j0sh-x1> roosel: adobe-flashplugin
<Guest60711> and thx roosel for asking
<j0sh-x1> !adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcquaid> join #nvidia
<Guest60711> I am not intelligent  as well and I am not a bot
<roosel> Guest60711 did you upgrade the system or was it a fresh 8.10 install ?
<Vantrax> mornin all
<Guest60711> I did upgrade
<j0sh-x1> roosel: found it?
<dniel> is posible to install an ubuntu base-system?
<dniel> like debian?
<dr_willis> dniel,  dependiosn on what you mean. theres the ubuntu 'jeos' thats a very minimal system.
<roosel> j0sh-x1 this is what happens if you try apt-get that Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Vantrax> yes, you can install debian
<Jack_Sparrow> roosel Sure seems to be there for me..  and here too  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/flashplugin-nonfree/download
<rrplay> peter1138,  check this out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<funkyHat> dniel: like the ubuntu server install?
<Buster_Hymen> dniel:  are you talking about a cli-only system?
<mcquaid> i've never had a problem before getting vsync to work in linux (usually as long as I disable compiz)
<peter1138> ah, i've just removed/purged all nvidia stuff
<mcquaid> but even with compiz disabled i can't get vsync working in opengl games
<peter1138> and removed the x config
<Vantrax> dniel, most linux versions now are based off redhat or debian, but there isnt really a 'base' system
<mcquaid> i checked vsync in game, in the nvidia config and tried export __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1
<j0sh-x1> roosel: do you have partner repos enabled?
<jedi06> how do you see how large a directory is
<dr_willis> dniel,  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<mcquaid> driver version 177.80
<rrplay> peter1138,  seee the link above
<peter1138> just need to reconfigure X... it's set me up in a lovely 1024x768 interlaced mode
<toptnc> hi all
<peter1138> i will when i get to a browser
<roosel> j0sh-x1 no i do not
<dniel> dr_willis: yes I wanna install a base system and then I wanna install my component like kdebase and other aplications
<toptnc> anyone knows why toshiba_acpi module has been removed from stock kernel?
<dr_willis> dniel,  i dont see the point in doing that.. but its doable.
<Buster_Hymen> dniel:  you can either install ubuntu-server or do a cli-only install with the ubuntu-minimal cd
<Vantrax> dniel, you'd be better off building a distro from scratch using some of the tools
<j0sh-x1> roosel: enable, refresh list, check
<Guest60711> roosel: did you get my answer?
<roosel> Guest60711 if you manually upgraded your system then you would have to manual edit your grub / boot loader
<jedi06> How do you see the size of a directory?
<dniel> because ubuntu come whit a lot of tools and aplications that I don't use
<Guest60711> I get the update automatically
<roosel> j0sh-x1 honestly im not sure how to add an alternate repo
<dniel> and I like the fresh instalation
<peter1138> rrplay, heh, none of that seems relevant... X itself was working perfectly with the nvidia setup...
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<rrplay> peter1138, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Guest60711> and it installed well it seems
<dniel> and then with aptitude install only that I'll use
<Jack_Sparrow> rrplay that does next to nothing in the new release of ub
<Buster_Hymen> dniel:  you could also try remastering an installation cd
<roosel> Guest60711 and you are most likely using 8.10 atm and just need to update the words in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<dniel> Buster_Hymen: what is cli-only?
<Jack_Sparrow> dniel command line interface
<rrplay> on x 8.10 xubuntu
<mcquaid> is there a bug in 177.80 with vsync?
<dniel> OK! but I don't need a server. I wanna a desktop OS
<j0sh-x1> roosel: start synaptic, use settings menu, select "repositories", go to third party software tab, check the box in line with partner
<Buster_Hymen> dniel:  cli-only is as barebone as it gets.  there's no graphical interface--only a command prompt.  You'd have to install X and GDM and Gnome and all that yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal > dniel
<ubottu> dniel, please see my private message
<Guest60711> roosel: Is there a command I can make on console and print out to let you find out more accurately?
<Guest60711> what is the command to list the system?
<Vantrax> dniel, the difference between server and desktop is applications and hardening
<j0sh-x1> roosel: then close, refresh list of packages. adobe-flashplugin should be there
<roosel> anyone know what the cl command is to list version ?
<roosel> josh-x1 im not sure i have synaptic
<gnutron> roosel:  lsb_release -a
<dniel> Vantrax: and the kernel?
<roosel> see that Guest60711 ?
<gnutron> dniel: uname -a
<Vantrax> dniel, kernels will be the same base across all linux, just with different extra bits to harden or limit services
<Vantrax> Anyone know how to edit the apps menu for all users?
<j0sh-x1> roosel: system ->settings -> synaptic package manager
<xiamx> Is there a way to make ubuntu console fancy & colorful
<gnutron> Vantrax: alacarte i believe
<rrplay> peter1138,  do you have any desktop effects active ?
<peter1138> not currently
<Guest60711> see that?
<rrplay> peter1138,  and still no text
<gnutron> xiamx: edit the default profile, in the terminal menu.
<peter1138> am installing nvidia-glx-177... will see what happens
<dr_willis> xiamx,  if  You mean the alt-ctrl-f1 'consoles' you can enable the framebuffer and do all sorts of tweaks to it.
<xiamx> gnutron, I'm not talking about xterm. I mean the native console
<roosel> j0sh-x1 thx
<gnutron> xiamx: also edit ~/.bashrc  but back it up first.
<ompaul> Guest19019, you asked what is the command to list the system, if the command you want is uname -a great if not then your question means nothing to me and needs to be written again
<rrplay> peter1138, sure just try ing to get it for you
<j0sh-x1> roosel: np, glad to help
<dniel> but... are there any minimal desktop ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest60711 That question was rather vague
<xiamx> dr_willis: what should I do after enable framebuffer?
<Jack_Sparrow> dniel You have been told and shown repeatedly.. the link
<Guest60711> roosel : it seems it did not update, in fact
<frankS2> anyone know where this is? http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/679/testri5.jpg
<dr_willis> xiamx,  thers several wiki pages on the topic. to enable it - i edit the grub menu.lst to set the proper vga=MODE     you will then be able to set different res/modes and fonts, the fbset tool can let you set other things.
<Guest60711> it  reports 8.04 hardy
<LjL> frankS2: just what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<ompaul> dniel, answer yes: location http://www.xubuntu.com
<roosel> Guest60711 what were you using to update, typically I use a new installation when upgrading but I use several partitions which makes that more painless
<xiamx> gnutron: what should I edit in bashrc?
<xiamx> dr_willis: Thanks, I'm trying it out now
<kristian1> Newbie Question : i have irssi installed. if i now type "sudo apt-get install irssi", will it then install the latest version or will nothing happen since it is already installed?
<gnutron> xiamx: there are some lines you can un-comment to add color
<dniel> ompaul: no. It's a ubuntu whit Xfce
<gnutron> xiamx: also some useful aliases
<Slart> kristian1: it will probably just report that nothing was installed
<j0sh-x1> Guest60711: 8.04 is long time support, wont upgrade to 8.10 unless forced
<dr_willis> xiamx,  theres a great many bash howto/guides/tips on tweaking the bashrc, or other bash customization tips. the ABS guide is worth reading.
<Vantrax> dniel, just check out the different versions of ubuntu, im sure one or two will work. There should be a configuration with what your looking for, else build your own, there are guides online.
<ompaul> dniel, that is the smallest official ubuntu based distro there is no gnome light version if that is your question
<Slart> kristian1: since it's already installed.. you can run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall irssi" to make it reinstall it.. if that's what you want
<Slart> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xiamx> dr_willis: gnutron:  thank you for your help
<gnutron> xiamx: just read the file carefully, you'll see.
<xiamx>  gnutron: I'm doing it
<kristian1> Slart : but if i am using an older version of irssi, and atp got a newer version, will it automatically update if i type "sudo apt-get install irssi"?
<peter1138> heh
<dr_willis> kristian1,  it should upgrade. yes
<peter1138> seems to work
<rrplay> peter1138,  got text ??
<peter1138> but "Hardware Drivers" thinks no proprietary drivers are installed... how odd
<Slart> kristian1: I don't think so.. I think you'd have to run "apt-get upgrade" for it to upgrade .. I'm not entirely sure though
<fernando> I am back
<kristian1> dr_willis : ok, good! )
<Guest82585> I was talking  with  roosel
<kristian1> Slart : hmmm. ok. :(
<rrplay> peter1138,  you got nvidia-settings and accel render ?? etc ??
<gnutron> kristian1: you'll only get the version that the repositories are synced with.
<j0sh-x1> roosel: found that plugin? I'm pretty curious :)
<Guest82585> Guest82585 ok
<Slart> kristian1: this is only valid if you installed the older version using apt too... apt cannot upgrade something you installed manually afaik
<gnutron> kristian1: building newer versions can break dependancies, hence your system.
<Slart> kristian1: but this is only a questions of semantics.. right? if you upgrade irssi by running "apt-get install irssi" or "apt-get upgrade" doesn't really matter.. the end result is the same,  or?
<kristian1> gnutron : ok, so will i have to sync the repo myself or does it happen auto?
<Guest82585> roosel : so it seems i am still on 8.04 and I thought  I was on  8.10  thx.... no problem with that ...
<kristian1> Slart : ok, that should be no problem since, i used apt-get to get irssi at first.
<gnutron> kristian1: update and upgrade will keep you in sync
<rrplay> peter1138,  when you are good to go save that xorg.conf
<Slart> kristian1: "sudo apt-get update" will sync your packagelists with the ones from the repos
<Guest82585> but now when I am trying  to get updates, my application for updates locks and it is not possible to force it to shut down!
<kristian1> gnutron & Slart : oh! i thought this was automatic! :-P
<gnutron> kristian1: it can be, that is configurable.
<Slart> kristian1: check in system, administration, software sources, under the "updates" page
<gnutron> Slart: thank you.
<kristian1> ok, so now im updated! :D
<Guest82585> welcome back roosel
<kristian1> well, i dont really need it to be automatic, just wondering. :)
<kristian1> thanks! :)
<ejer> does anyone know a way to make an encrypted file that can be decrypted without other software (except maybe a linux OS), like a self-extracting zip file?
<gnutron> kristian1: most ppl prefer to be notified first, thats the default setting.
<xiamx> how to calculate vga value for framebuffer? if I want 1440x900 24bit, what's the correspond vga value?
<gnutron> ejer: gnupg is a powerful encryption program.
<Slart> xiamx: I don't think you calculate it.. you look it up in a list.. google for "vga code" or something like that
<dathrien> motd/
<dniel> Vantrax: I need a distribution like debian. It ask about if you need a base system or a system with gnome
<kristian1> gnutron : so sudo apt-get update will sync my list with repo, and sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade everything ive installed according to repo? :)
<elvis> ola tudo bem
<gnutron> ejer: actually, gnupg is the package name. gpg is the program.
<xiamx> Slart: then how to get the value?
<ejer> gnutron: yeah I have used most encryption progs, I want something someone could download on a brand new system and decrypt (maybe with no internet, ie off usb, so I can't assume they can install anything)
<dniel> with ubuntu is it posible?
<gnutron> kristian1: correct
<Slart> xiamx: I don't think you calculate it.. you look it up in a list.. google for "vga code" or something like that
<sybux> hi all
<dniel> I need ubuntu because it have newer package
<sybux> anyone know how to change by default the TERM variable to xterm-color in the gnome-terminal ?
<gnutron> ejer: gpg is the linux equivalent to PGP by phil zimmerman
<kristian1> gnutron : excellent! :) thanks for your and Slart's time. :)
<Slart> kristian1: you're welcome
<Guest82585> when i try  "system/administration/ updates/verify" my application for updates get in an infinite loop ... anyone knows how to solve it?
<xiamx> Slart, ok thanks
<octo_> what is the kernel named in ubuntu ?
<ejer> gnutron: i know :) I use it... but it is not installed by default
<Slart> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<temppy> octo_: linux?
<Slart> vmlinuz something? I'm not really sure what file contains the kernel..
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest82585 have you made any changes to your sources.list
<octo_> what is linux-generic?
<Guest82585> recently, yes ... and I want to know if there are fresh updates
<Slart> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest82585 I would think you have something wrong in there
<gnutron> octo_: vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic  in intrepid
<Slart> octo_: neither of these are the actual kernel package though.. check the size.. 2kb is a bit small..
<Guest82585> Jack_Sparrow: so doI
<Slart> !info linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.27 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27-9.19 (intrepid), package size 22848 kB, installed size 92124 kB
<Slart> that's the one with the actual kernel, octo_
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest82585 stick it into the pastebin so someone can look it over
<kristian1> Slart & gnutron : one more question! :-P im currently using my ubuntu machine over putty, but when im on my machine and looking at the gui, there is a red icon at the top, update manager. this is where i can update everything manually via gui. will "sudo apt-get upgrade" do the same as updating through the gui update manager? sorry, this might be a stupid question:-P
<ejer> compiled kernels are in /boot/
<sybux> anyone know how to change by default the TERM variable to xterm-color in the gnome-terminal ?
<gnutron> kristian1: that signifies updates are ready.
<Slart> kristian1: not a stupid question.. I think the update-manager uses apt "behind the scenes" to do the actual work..
<octo_> when a new kernel gets installed via update, doesnt it automatically change menu.lst to use the new kernel ?
<Slart> kristian1: so it should be the same either way
<Slart> octo_: afaik, yes
<gnutron> octo_: yes it does update grub.
<octo_> i have new than 2.6.24-19 installed but still using -19 in menu.lst
<Guest82585> how can I make it?
<kristian1> gnutron : ok, but it is the same thing?
<moDumass> hey all, i can now scroll around a 1440x900 desktop on my no more than im guessing 800x600 screen
<ejer> sybux: not sure if this does what you want, but to set env: export TERM=xterm-color
<Slart> octo_: I think it run "sudo update-grub" which searches the /boot/ folder for kernels and adds them to the menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > dniel
<ubottu> dniel, please see my private message
<kristian1> Slart : ok, that is good! :)
<moDumass> please just point me in the right direction, i cant fix this
<octo_> ill try that and see if it works
<gnutron> kristian1: apt-get update apt-get upgrade does the same thing, correct.
<craigbass1976> was edgy 7.04?  Is it too late to do a feisty upgrade?  I'm trying to get a box up to at least gutsy
<sybux> ejer: this is the good thing, but I want it to be by default
<Slart> !upgrade | craigbass1976, see if there are any info here
<ubottu> craigbass1976, see if there are any info here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kristian1> gnutron : ok tha's what i needed to hear! ::)
<craigbass1976> Slart, was 7.04 edgy?
<ejer> sybux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables (scroll down to persistent)
<moDumass> its like, my screen system>preferences>screen res says 1440x900 50hz but im in 800x600 panning around theat desktop
<Slart> craigbass1976: I can't really remember the names for all the releases.. sorry
<Slart> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<gwennn> octo it must ask you if you want to change menu.lst
<Slart> tadaaa!
<supernix2> You know one thing come to mind last night while I was upgrading the Vista box I own and that was there is nothing freely available that tracks and updates all programs installed on Vista like you can with Ubuntu
<dniel> <Jack_Sparrow> If you persist, I will have to assume yuo are a troll... You have all the answers you needed
<kristian1> Slart & gnutron : this would mean i can keep the machine fully updated from another computer via ssh. :) thanks a lot! :-D
<sybux> ejer: thanx, I will have a look
<octo_> ok, grub said it found 2.6.24.22-generic, and said it updated menu.lst, but when I look in menu.lst, it didnt change anything ?
<craigbass1976> Slart, nope, did a lsb_release -a and I'm in feisty.  Wonder why the upgrade borked...
<Slart> kristian1: indeed... you can run ubuntu without using gnome/kde.. then apt-get and friends is all you've got
<gnutron> kristian1: yes you most certainly can.
<supernix2> Gnome is working much better for me than KDE was so far
<moDumass> this is my xrandr output, its messed up http://pastebin.com/d17cf4675
<Jack_Sparrow> craigbass1976 because feisty has reached eol
<gwennn> octo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnutron> kristian1: aptitude is yet another option to do the same thing as apt-get or synaptic.
<supernix2> I kept having issues about KDE becoming non responsive after going into sleep mode
<onetinsoldier> octo_: you didn't have the file open already before you ran update-grub did you?
<gwennn> octo run as root
<craigbass1976> Jack_Sparrow, right, just got sources.list updated so I can grab stuff
<wsgordon_> this version of xchat sucks i cant see the on the server.
<Noxz> I have a bad vfat on a second harddrive after accidently filling up the space...what took should I apt-get ?
<kristian1> gnutron : will have a look at that. :)
<Noxz> to try to fix
<kristian1> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<supernix2> j
<PeskyJ> is it possible to transfer running X applications to a different logged in user? like xchat for example, if I need to log in as a different user but keep it open, without having to switch users all the time to get back to this window?
<danielbw> I have the latest catalyst drivers, 8.12 installed on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 for amd64.  I bought two ATI FireGL V3600's so I can stretch one big desktop across four monitors.  I am only able to setup two big desktops: one per gpu, but with two screens each.  There is no way to join all four screens to one big desktop.  How can I set it up so that i can have one big desktop across all four monitors without enabing xinerama?
<Slart> is aptitude really a front end to apt? I'm starting to wonder sometimes.. since I've heard people claim they work differently and not everything installed using aptitude can be uninstalled using apt..
<LjL> Slart: the latter part is nonsense, but aptitude is indeed a bit "sui generis"
<Slart> PeskyJ: I don't think there's an easy way.. I tried doing some time ago but all I found was half-finished apps and drivers..
<gnutron> Slart: they all use /etc/apt/sources.list
<kristian1> Slart : dunno! anyways i think ill just stick with apt-get for the time being! :) it's official so.
<five_> where can i get syntax help with aircrack
<LjL> Slart: it's got its own logic for handling unused dependencies (it was the first APT interface to have any, before "autoremove" was implemented in Ubuntu's apt-get)
<gnutron> Slart: i think anyway, pretty sure.
<PeskyJ> Slart: I figured out how to run xchat as my user when logged in as someone else, using xhost, just thought it'd be nice if I could transfer it around too
<Slart> thank you all..  and thanks Ljl.. my latin vocabulary is a little bit bigger now =)
<LjL> five_: have you tried « man <programname> » and « programname --help » ?
<Jack_Sparrow> five_ not here.. perhaps networking or some other
<CyberGabber> PeskyJ: I'm not sure,<but i believe Package 'screen' will do ( detach /atach screens ) on terminals
<dahump> lart
<five_> thnx i will gtg real quick my son just woke
<dahump> arr
<Slart> PeskyJ: mm.. it would be nice.. let me know if you find a solution
<dahump> art
<dahump> yo yo yo checkit
<FloodBot2> dahump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kristian1> Slart & gnutron : this is the last question from me now! i promise! ;-D once ive done sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, i wont have to restart my machine, right? it will upgrade and everything will run fine? hopefully.
<PeskyJ> CyberGabber: I use screen on my server machine... I thought it was just a command line thingy.. you mean you can transfer X-apps with it too?
<onetinsoldier> apt an aptitudes daddy is dselect
<Slart> kristian1: you'll have to reboot if you've upgraded your kernel.. but otherwise you should be fine
<Slart> kristian1: note.. it won't force you to reboot.. but you won't be running the new kernel until you do
<kristian1> Slart : what if i am running irssi and then i upgrade irssi, will there be no problem?
<kristian1> Slart : ok, thats good. :)
<CyberGabber> PeskyJ: I'm sorry, only tested it once with terminals.
<mcquaid> is there a list or something to see typical outputs of sensors (from lm-sensors) for various processors?
<Slart> kristian1: I'm not really sure about that one..
<Slart> kristian1: my personal guess is that you'll keep running the older one until you restart it
<kristian1> Slart : alright no problem. i got a lot of help so thanks.
<PeskyJ> kristian1: it should be ok, but you will have to restart to run th enew version fo rmost apps.. some apps might have a soft-reboot where they save-state, restart, and reload state
<octo_> is the program adepto in the repos, or is that something e-fence adds to their Helix ubuntu version ?
<drowned> how come it takes so long for bugs to get processed?  Isn't there a whole team of people working to triage them more quickly?
<Rew> I am sharing files on a vista computer that I can access from other computers(xp and vista) but unable to access with ubunutu, I can see the computer with the files on it but the shared folders are not there.  Any suggestions or ideas?
<Slart> octo_: I've never heard of it.. what is it?
<kristian1> PeskyJ : ok, as long as nothing stops running, all is good.
<gnutron> drowned: they work for free, takes time.
<DigitalFiz> drowned, im sure there is but as its open source im pretty sure they have regular jobs too
<Slart> drowned: since you're here you're a part of that team.. =) I don't think they have people sitting around waiting for bugs
<PeskyJ> kristian1: if you use 'screen' and you update it, you'd better restart it asap as I think it does some stuff dynamically and gets a bit confused if you leave it running
<mcquaid> does anyone have sensors installed and own core duo 2?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > Rew
<ubottu> Rew, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> drowned: because linux and distros are not big corporations. and even big corporations have limited resources. in linux most things are worked on for free, part-time or what have you. something to think about
<Rew> Jack_Sparrow I have samba installed
<kristian1> PeskyJ : yeah, im using screen. thanks for the heads up. :) whenever i update i guess ill just shut down everything for a small period of time, and let it update and reboot if kernal update. :-D
<shake-it> Can i upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 to Ubuntu 8.10 using the normal CD i.e not the alternate CD????
<derklempner> Speaking of shared Windows folders, is it common to see file copy errors from a shared NTFS network drive when copying files to my EXT3 partitions?
<PeskyJ> kristian1: it's a bit annoying for screen as you kinda want to leave all the stuff you have in there running, but yeah, that's recommended
<craigbass1976> Jack_Sparrow, error during update  a problem occurred during update... blahblah some sort of network problem...  Any idea?  I'm trying to go from feisty to gutsy
<kitche> LjL: thanks wish freenode would ban mibbit
<Captcha> Ola
<badawi> what's CTCP Version?
<LjL> kitche: no reason, it's not an anonymous proxy.
<kristian1> PeskyJ : true, but ill live atm. only thing im running in screen after detach is irssi, so not a big deal. :-D
<LjL> badawi: a message to request the version string of your IRC client
<onetinsoldier> badawi: it's to see what version of IRC client someone is using
<Thehelpfulone> LjL: why od you moded +b users?
<Thehelpfulone> mode +e *
<LjL> Thehelpfulone: ask in #ubuntu-ops if you want to know, it's not really ontopic here
<Jack_Sparrow> craigbass1976 it probably cant find fiesty to get you started..  since it is eol
<un_dave> how can do a simple read/write speed test on a mounted hard drive, without damaging any data?
<onetinsoldier> badawi: what kind and what version... if you CTCP version me it should show xchat
<rrplay> un_dave,  see man hdparm
<craigbass1976> Jack_Sparrow, balls...  have to reinstall?  I just did this the other day, did the repos dry up in a week?
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Jack_Sparrow> craigbass1976 not too much over a week
<derklempner> !samba > derklempner
<ubottu> derklempner, please see my private message
<craigbass1976> Jack_Sparrow, really though, I did a fresh feisty install (it was the disc I had handy, and I needed old FF and Tbird to import into) then did the upgrades.  Last week
<un_dave> rrplay: i was reading about hdparm. but i'm not sure if i can use it without it writing over my data
<Jack_Sparrow> craigbass1976 there are the old repos.. but I dont see how you did regular updates when the eol has passed
<craigbass1976> Jack_Sparrow, I didn't install anything extra except vim and thunderbird
<craigbass1976> Jack_Sparrow, waited until I wa sat hardy to install whtat the person would need
<Jack_Sparrow> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<rrplay> un_dave, you will not overwrite anything just read the basics
<Scunizi> how do I list the dns domain name in terminal?
<gnutron> Scunizi: whois domain.tld
<un_dave> rrplay: ok. so it looks like i just use the -t command. will it work on raid devices?
<Jack_Sparrow> un_dave That sounds like a recipe for disaster
<gnutron> Scunizi: whois, dig, host, nslookup all good tools.
<un_dave> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, that's what i thought :S
<Scunizi> gnutron: that might work in the irc client.. however I'm looking for the reference for my machine.. maybe nslookup?
<Jack_Sparrow> un_dave a true hardware raid, not the onboard imitation one, would have no problems.. but the other.. scarry
<gnutron> Scunizi: those aren't irc commands.
<derklempner> How can I browse to a shared network drive through the command prompt?
<pietro> ciao
<roosel_> how come 8.04 has 2 different kernel boot options ?
<gnutron> Scunizi: well, whois is.
<pietro> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scunizi> gnutron: :).. k.. thanks.
<un_dave> Jack_Sparrow: it's software raid, using mdadm.
<gnutron> Scunizi: welcome of course.
<mon^rch> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<rrplay> un_dave, just gogle hdparm raid1 on debian sounds abit scary  http://www.epimetrics.com/topics/one-page?page_id=421&topic=Bit-head%20Stuff&page_topic_id=120
<gnutron> hdparm can be very dangerous
<Scunizi> gnutron: I'm actually looking for a way to list the dns names that my machine uses..  can you give me an example of how to use one of those tools to do that?
<five_> how do i find what driver is installed for my wifi card?
<gnutron> Scunizi: whois your own domain
<kristian1> is sudo only for ubuntu/debian?
<LoveGuru> !WAMP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WAMP
<kristian1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<badawi> kristian1: no
<kristian1> badawi : well, is it for all linux distros?
<derklempner> How can I browse to a shared network drive through the command prompt?
<Scunizi> gnutron: got it.. ok.. thanks. actually did it in xchat using /exec <bla bla>..
<gnutron> Scunizi: whois cox.net or nslookup your numeric ip
<droopsta915> how can I make an mp3 disk using brasero or kb3?
<tyoc> Hi there people, you know an app for automatize other applications?
<russK> anyone know how make installer put grub onto raid1 partition?
<badawi> kristian1: yes all distros have it, it's only ubuntu that encourages it
<droopsta915> oops, running late!! be back later
<mib_ohte9c> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<kristian1> badawi : ok, thanks for your time! :)
<russK> i want /boot partition on raid1
<un_dave> well, how about i use bonnie++ to test the drive speed? It has a parameter 'directory' which would lead me to beleieve it should just operate within a defined directory, and be pretty safe.
<Scunizi> gnutron: can changing dns references in my setup speed access to the net.  That is can/might/maybe speed access.
<jin> hi, I am trying to run Songbird but got this error. http://pastebin.com/m16b7d458  can any one help me?
<InfamousBytes> Can anyone help me with my GRUB problems?
<gnutron> Scunizi: yes it can
<chilli0> ello all
<Jabone_> InfamousBytes: If I can be of assistance
<onetinsoldier> howdy chilli0
<chilli0> netsplit?
<Scunizi> gnutron: is there a way to determine what might be more beneficial than what I currently use? a tool or reference?
<InfamousBytes> Thanks Jabone_
<InfamousBytes> PM?
<Jabone_> InfamousBytes: whats your problem?
<chilli0> ive asked this allready but meh
<gnutron> Scunizi: you need to talk to a networking specialist for that.
<chilli0> is there any good tecno music making softwear for linux?
<chilli0> native
<gbear14275> anyone know of any equalizer packages?
<russK> can /boot partition be on RAID1 device?
<keres_> if you sudo mv will it merge or delete/replace a folder?
<un_dave> russK: is raid1 mirror or stripe? i forget
<gnutron> keres_: mv will move anything anywhere if its allowed.
<russK> raid1 is mirror (i believe - that's my intent)
<chilli0> is there a net split going on?
<gbear14275> I am really surprised there are not any linux equalizer pacakges or controls :-/
<un_dave> russK: in theory, you can boot off mirror, because it just sees one instance of the drive, and uses that.
<gnutron> keres_: avoid mv to different filesystems
<n8tuser2> gbear14275-> what does that do?
<jsjones96> j/ #mutt
<un_dave> russK: i attempted to setup that with my current system. 100mb partitions on each drive, mirrored, and then the remaining in a raid5 array.
<russK> ﻿un_dave: thanks, i think it's possible but i don't see how to convince installer to see the device
<badawi> how do i change the mac address of a virtual interface?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> my cpu is using 100% while I watch avi files with totem..... with past versions it never was that high any idea why anyone?
<itrebal> using kboincspy, how do I get a Client State File for an external server?
<Artanis00> I need to move a copy of /home into the parent directory (I copied the old /home to a partition in preparation to move /home off of the root partition (user error upon install)) but ended up with an extraneous home folder in the tree (eg: /media/newhome/home) so when I try to mount the partition as /home it looks like /home/home. I know I need to grab all the hidden files and links so what command can I use to do that?
<gbear14275> n8tuser2: basically an equalizer adjusts the sound output of certain frequincies... the treble/bass controls on your radio is in effect a 2 band equalizer
<un_dave> russK: i think i managed to get it to boot from the mirror, but never managed to get it to mount the rest of the raid 5, to start the rest of the system.
<russK> un_dave:  also, grub docs don't say much about it
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: that usually indicates a memory leak or other problem.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gnutron memory leak?
<un_dave> russK: yeah. on topics like that, i found the documentation very very sparse
<gbear14275> a 31 band EQ for short would have controls to cut up to 31 different different frequency ranges
<aboSamoor> I am using ubuntu 8.10 and Amarok 2.0, my thinkpad r61 multimedia keys are not working with amarok. Rhythmbox is just working fine.
<russK> un_dave:  did you use ubuntu installer?  I had this working with gentoo - they have a good guide
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: poorly written code can easily 'leak' memory.
<doug___> hey guys i was just in here looking for some help to back up a hdd...
<un_dave> russK: i was assured it could be done, but no one was sure how
<gbear14275> you will commonly find, 2, 3, 5 and 7 band eq's
<doug___> but im a little lost
<derklempner> Can anyone assist me on auto-mounting a shared network drive that uses NTFS?
<n8tuser2> gbear14275-> oh okay, i thought its related to ubuntu admin stuff
<un_dave> russK: hang on and i'll find my ubuntu post about it.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gnutron but this is a freshly installed version of 8.10
<gbear14275> n8tuser2: nope sorry... sound stuff
<doug___> i guess i have to ask again...what is the best way to image an internal laptop to a 2.5 inch hdd connected via a sata2usb connector
<russK> un_dave: the gentoo guide for software raid with lvm2 is nice, but i can't convince ubuntu installer to do the same
<Float> Can anyone suggest a good WYSIWYG LaTeX editor?
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: it should settle down, it must be chewing on something difficult.
<badawi> nevermind, found it
<filthpig> hi, how do I remove the blacklisted ati gfx card on hardy? I remember them being blacklisted, but not how to remove it o:)
<buntoaster> where can i find info on restoring desk top after installing a restricted driver that didn't work?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gnutron nothing else is running when I try to view the avi file ith totem it goes from 1% cpu to 99%-100%
<un_dave> russK: i think i used that gentoo guide as well, but here's my forum links anyway
<un_dave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552093
<un_dave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616497
<temppy> doug___: have you looked at the !backup factoid?
<moDumass> hmm, seems its nvidia drivers that are causing the problem
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: could be a codec issue or a corrupted avi
<russK> thanks un_dave
<doug___> no where can i find it
<moDumass> any ideas on how to get widescreen compiz and 1440x900 going
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gnutron I thought of that so I tried 4 other avi files and they all ran the cpu up to 100%
<moDumass> i cant get that happy combo working
<temppy> doug___: try typing this: /msg ubottu !backup
<un_dave> russK: i never did get it to work the way i wanted. :( ended up with an unraided system drive, and raid 5 for my home directory.
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: re-install totem might help. not sure.
<un_dave> russK: i'd be curious to know what you think about the way i did it.
<buntoaster> where can i find info on restoring desk top after installing a restricted driver that didn't work?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gnutron I did that too and installed all the plugins and re-installed and I tried another movie player kmplayer etc all the same 100% cpu
<buntoaster> i would like to read up on this if someone would point me tks
<rathel> I installed intrepid over hardy when I run pavucontrol and try to change the volume of something, the sound just cuts out until I move the volume back to where it was. Help? I'm using Fluxbox by the way.
<doug___> duplicity...is that something i can use to image...or jsut a file backup...
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: i can't explain that, strange.
<russK> ok, un_dave, but i'm not real experienced with raid ... i'm just kindof experimenting ... first time with LVM too which i really like
<doug___> i want to use this new hdd as my main
<doug___> going from a 250 hdd to a 320 hd
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gnutron yeah its odd I can put those avi's on my vista machine and it doesnt increase the cpu over about 20% and both boxes have the same cpu
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: i would suspect the codecs used to create the file you're viewing.
<moDumass> i have 177 installed, but i cant select it from hardware drivers, it onlu gives me 173 as an option, but it says another driver is running
<filthpig> Any idea on how to remove the blacklisting on ATi Radeon 9200 mobility cards?
<moDumass> but will 177 i cant enable desktop effects
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gnutron and this has only happen with 8.10
<blbrown> am I wrong or why can't I restart my machine.  wtf
<blbrown> by clicking on the restart button
<buntoaster> thanks
<jason__> What's up ladies and gents?
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: 8.10 isn't perfect...
<jason__> Why the dashes between Ubuntu?
<bluefox83> ok, i'm having issues getting my freshly installed ubuntu 8.10 to see my samba share on my home server (running 8.04) it worked before i reinstalled so i know it's not the server
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gnutron I think I am going back to 8.04
<gnutron> U-b-u-n-t-u: your resources are a factor also.
<nj32> How do I connect to haskell irc from xchat? I am complete noob, using IRC for the first time. Help.
<blbrown> that is funny, I can't shutdown my machine.  ubuntu is that good, it won't even let you crash the operating system
<Claw6> kann mir jemand vll nen news grabber empfehlen ?
<blbrown> nj32, /join #haskell ....
<GodfatherofEire> How might I go about disabling LOTS of system fonts without having to remove them?
<bluefox83> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<filthpig> !de | Claw6
<ubottu> Claw6: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<un_dave> russK: well that was my first attempt at it, and it was about a year ago. i actually revisited the whole topic over the last week, because i added another 1tb drive into the raid5 array, and had to grow it.
<un_dave> russK: that was interesting :S
<nj32> blbrown, thanks
<gnutron> nj32: you need the fqdn then /server irc.haskell.net or .org or .com
<Claw6> anybody can recommed me a good news grabber for ubuntu?
<derklempner> Can anyone offer some assistance in auto-mounting an NTFS partition on a shared network computer?
<Float> I installed LyX via Add/Remove programs, but don't see it in my program list. Any one know why?
<mon^rch> how can I revert to the totem plugin in firefox (I like the visualizations)?
<gnutron> nj32: fqdn = fully qualified domain name
<jason__> Does anyone know if Full Circle (unofficial Ubuntu magazine) released their "Building an Ultimate Server" entry yet?
<nj32> gnutron, thanks
<GodfatherofEire> Float, try altering the main menu via alacarte (I.e. main menu under system prefs)
<jin> how do I know if I have the 32bit or the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> hello. i'm having an installation problem. i have a linux installation already on a hard drive, with 9 partitions(one primary and the rest logical) and a swap partition. now i want to install Ubuntu 8.10 with. 9 partitions of it's own. this ends up being partitions 14-22. whenever the installer gets to formatting partition #16 it fails. i just installed smartmontools and did a 'long extended' test of the drive. no errors. any
<onetinsoldier> one have any idea what might be wrong?
<eternaljoy> can Ubuntu 8.04 play DVD movies?
<gnutron> nj32: whois your domain guesses in a  term to determine if they exist
<Claw6> eternaljoy, yes
<kristian1> sudo apt-get upgrade - upgrades all installed packages, but does it upgrade to new kernel? does not explain in help.ubuntu.com
<nj32> k
<bluefox83> eternaljoy: yeah if you install the codecs and aren't trying to play files that are hosted on a windows machine
<eternaljoy> Claw6: what I need to do?
<nj32> whois irc.haskell.org
<eternaljoy> bluefox83: how I install codecs?
<keres_> what does "mv: cannot move `maps' to `/home/keres/.quake2world/default/maps': Directory not empty" mean?
<Claw6> eternaljoy, i would install vnc player
<gnutron> nj32: IANA internet assigned names and numbers assigns those
<eternaljoy> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<eternaljoy> Claw6: vnc?
<bluefox83> !dvd > eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy, please see my private message
<gnutron> nj32:  http://www.iana.org/
<nj32> gnutron: do i first have to log in on a server, and then join the channel?
<gnutron> nj32: yes
<Claw6> eternaljoy, try "sudo apt-get install vlc" sry vnc is a different thing :P
<nj32> gnutron: the detail is this:    $ irssi -c chat.freenode.net -n myname -w mypassword
<nj32>    /join #haskell
<user___q> hi!  How can i access in terminal directories that have names with spaces? like C:\Program Files
<user___q> ?
<gnutron> nj32: omit the spaces preceeding /join
<five_> how do i patch b43 driver?
<user___q> no, not on irc
<Odd-rationale> user___q: use tab completion?
<kitche> user___q: like this Program\ Files or use double quotes around it
<\slash> whats an easy way to get my ip without ifconfig command
<user___q> ah
<almark> After I updated my Ubuntu Studio, the update failed. And Firefox will not work now. What did I do?
<user___q> thank you, kitche
<nj32> gnutron: do i also need to log in to chat.freenode.net?
<user___q> :-)
<almark> I did a update I mean
<kristian1> sudo apt-get upgrade - upgrades all installed packages, but does it upgrade to new kernel? does not explain in help.ubuntu.com
<gnutron> nj32: http://irssi.org for docs
<nj32> k
<user___q> thanks all
<bruenig> user___q: you are welcome
<Vantrax> kristian1, I belive it upgrades kernel version but not distro versions
<keres_> anyone? help?
<almark> It tried to install a kernel but that didn't work, because my kernel is in /boot/ubuntustudio
<keres_> please?
<redrebel> how come I cannot see my windows computers using the Network icon?
<redrebel> i have samba installed and it's running in the background
<bluefox83> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Claw6> redrebel, windows firewall maybe?
<gnutron> nj32: irc.freenode.net
<kajo> I'm having troubles with mounting iPods in 8.04... anyone able to help or point me in the right direction?
<kristian1> Vantrax : ok thanks. :) so i guess i have to manually install when new distro are released?
<gnutron> njpatel: chat.freenode.net could be an alias i dunno
<bluefox83> ok, so shouldn't ubuntu show everything hosted on a samba share if i have the samba client installed?
<kajo> I was trying to use this: http://davesource.com/Solutions/20080225.iPod-linux-read-only.html, but I've had a significant detour from what he writs, and noticed a line that creates an interesting question in my /etc/fstab.
<bluefox83> like, it should atleast show the shares >.>
<almark> Does anyone know why update failed from within Ubuntu
<bluefox83> almark: whats the error?
<\slash> how can i get my internet addy.. ifconfig gives me local ip
<gnutron> njpatel: wrong nick, sorry.
<almark> I couldn't install the kernel and the image
<almark> It I mean
<bluefox83> almark: show the error please >.>
<almark> I can't
<bluefox83> why not?
<Vantrax> kristian1, there is another tag for that, but yes
<kristian1> \slash : whatismyipaddress.com
<kajo> and/or what's a command to check what is connected to your usb port, when it is not mounted?
<almark> its not on my screen right now
<bluefox83> -_-
<|unjustice|> ubottu: wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<bluefox83> almark: that's not very helpful...we can't tell you why it didn't work until we see the error msg
<kristian1> Vantrax : ok, thanks for clearing things up. :)
<Vantrax> \slash, you will need to set up port forwarding for anything getting sent to your machine at the router level tho.
<almark> I know I'll try to update again and hopefuly give you the error
<kajo> and/or what's a command to check what is connected to your usb port, when it is not mounted?
<bluefox83> k
<\slash> vantrax i doubt i would have to, but how would i get my real ip
<JohnE> I have a centos box with no video card.  How can I put ubuntu on it?
<user___q> somethingS' wrong with my wine, I think. I just installed it today. Am new to linux. Just as a test i tried the command wine wmlaunch.exe  which is the windows media player. I know there are better players in linux, it's just a test. and i got this: http://pastebin.com/d3411a7ea  What have I done wrong?
<kristian1> \slash : whatismyipaddress.com
<mib_7e261i> I need some help, somehow, my subnet mask is stuck at 22, and I can't change it, because an error says the connection is read only
<kristian1> \slash :-P
<\slash> kristian i'd like to do it without having to go to url
<\slash> windows cmd ipconfig/all shows all ips
<\slash> im sure ubuntu has a better way of putting it
<Vantrax> \slash, assuming you can connect to the internet go to www.whatismyip.com which will give you your IP
<\slash> vantrax i agree but isnt there a better way
<gnutron> \slash: /whois \slash  will show you your FQDN, that can be used to determine your numeric ip address.
<doug___> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 ran from live cd woudl back up one drive to another byte for byte correct
<Vantrax> \slash ipconfig /all shows local IP addresses too, not your external one to the net
<doug___> resulting in a bootable second drive
<redneck> could some expert tell me what is the safest way to update Hardy's network manager to version 0.7?
<kristian1> \slash : does cmd ipconfig /all give inet address?
<\slash> gnutron im on bouncer bro
<almark> Sorry but I can't get it to tell the error again, I tried to update Ubuntu again, but its says updated less then one hour ago.
#ubuntu 2008-12-12
<Vantrax> doug___, yes, assuming the second is larger than the first
<\slash> isnt there a way from terminal to get internet ip?
<gnutron> \slash: the freenode server resolves your numeric to your fqdn address
<kitche> gnutron: yes kind of hard if he's on a bouncer
<Vantrax> \slash, whats the reason your trying to do it via command line?
<gnutron> kitche: true
<\slash> i can get my real ip many ways, conecting without bouncer, whatsmyipaddress.com, etc but im tryin to achieve this through terminal
<kitche> \slash: ifconfig -a but that will only show you your internal ip not your external ip or you can just install curl and do curl -s whatismyip.com
<doug___> if i can get an estimate how long would it take to backup a 100gb ubuntu install to another drive via usb
<\slash> thanks for the help guys
<mneptok> \slash: the internal IP address *is* the "real" IP. that's how routing works.
<almark> All I know is, it tried to install a kernel, And then ubuntu crashed when i tried to reboot. And Firefox doesn't connect the net.
<mneptok> \slash: you're looking for the external IP assigned to your router.
<gnutron> \slash: whois, host, dig, nslookup are useful tools from a terminal.
<mneptok> \slash: you could use w3m to access the router's interface. if it will let you.
<\slash> mneptok in ifconfig only shows 198.0.0.*
<Vantrax> doug___, depends on the speed of the drives, but probably an hour
<mneptok> \slash: and that's your IP address.
<\slash> thats my network ipaddy not internet addy
<kristian1> \slash : cmd doesnt show internet add either.
<Vantrax> \slash, thats a local private IP address not the external address
<kristian1> ip*
<mneptok> \slash: correct. the external IP is assigned to the *router*
<gnutron> \slash: your on a non-world routeable subnet. NAT does the translation.
<Vantrax> \slash, your machine doesnt know your external address thats the point of NAT, its held by your router
<gnutron> \slash: that makes you very safe.
<mneptok> \slash: so what you're asking is "is there a way for Linux to go across a network and query another device and get its interface information?" and i hope not. not easily.
<Vantrax> gnutron, well... kinda safe
<gnutron> Vantrax: true, firewalls can be pierced.
<\slash> i wanna get my router's ip in order to connect to my ubuntu from work, but im tryin to do so through terminal.
<Vantrax> mneptok, there isnt, unless you can use w3m to query your router
<user___q> Something's wrong with my wine, I think. I just installed it today. Am new to linux. Just as a test i tried the command wine wmlaunch.exe  which is the windows media player. I know there are better players in linux, it's just a test. and i got this: http://pastebin.com/d3411a7ea  What am I doing wrong?
<mneptok> Vantrax: i think i just said that ;)
<\slash> i'll just do it my way
<mneptok> \slash: you what dynamic DNS.
<mneptok> *want
<\slash> yeah
<\slash> how do i obtain that
<mneptok> http://www.dyndnscom
<mneptok> +.
<mib_7e261i> Need some help please, somehow my network configuration says that my subnet is 22, so I can't connect to the web. When I try to change it, the network manager says that the connection is read only. All help is welcome!
<\slash> i can connect through mirc without bouncer and just do dns \slash.. but i want a way through terminal
<\slash> nevermind yo thanks guys
<Vantrax> user___q, it means your wm called a dll that wine doesnt know
<nottaken> how big should the boot partition be?
<Wage14> I was having problems with VLC in ubuntu, even after removing it and reinstalling the problem was there. So I did a "whereis vlc" and deleted all the files it listed after uninstalling it. Now I reinstall and get an error.. "failed to execute child process 'vlc'" any ideas how to fix this?
<Vantrax> user___q, id recommend using VLC
<nottaken> my system is hosed, downloading the latest livedisk, wiping the harddrive and starting from scratch
<Vantrax> nottaken, i would recommend 10gb+
<gnutron> \slash: dyndns.com will re-direct requests to yourown private owned domain if you run a DNS server.
<mneptok> nottaken: /boot, or / ?
<user___q> Vantrax: and did i install wine wrongly than? Or are there other packages i need to inlcude?  Actually i don't even like windows media player. It was a test whether i can run windows programs on linux
<user___q> But with other programs happens the same
<nottaken>  /boot
<mneptok> nottaken: /boot can be ~300MB safely
<Vantrax> user___q, you might have installed it wrong, or missed a step
<gnutron> \slash: http://www.icann.org/   can explain how things are done.
<Vantrax> user___q, you installed it from the repository?
<user___q> Vantrax: yes, i clicked on wine in synaptic and it autochecke also wine gecko an then i hit aply. even tried reinstalling it
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<Wage14> ~$ vlc
<Wage14> The program 'vlc' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:. sudo apt-get install vlc-nox. bash: vlc: command not found
<bluefox83> Places -> Network -> Windows Network -> MSHOME does not show my server's samba shares...why wont it see it?
<gnutron> Wage14: check your sound/audio menu
<eli_> this is wierd but my laptop webcam records video upside down
<ari_stress> eli_: that's cool
<Vantrax> Wage14, check you have purged it in synaptic then reinstall
<eli_> Im not too sure... and it doesn't work half the time
<Wage14> I was having problems with VLC in ubuntu, even after removing it and reinstalling the problem was there. So I did a "whereis vlc" and deleted all the files it listed after uninstalling it. Now I reinstall and get an error.. "failed to execute child process 'vlc'" any ideas how to fix this?
<Wage14> i did apt-get remove vlc and then reinstalled
<eli_> it works with flash and halfway in some other apps
<Wage14> its not putting files in /usr/bin or anything
<ari_stress> Wage14: how about sudo apt-get -f install ?
<badawi> when i run ifconfig i have vnet0, i'm not sure how i got that, anyone knows to what package it belongs?
<Vantrax> Wage14, remove it through synaptic and say mark for complete removal
<kitche> badawi: do you have vmware installed or virtualbox?
<Vantrax> virtual network
<Vantrax> so vm of some sort
<tanath> anyone else find they're unable to connect to the internet with google programs (for windows)?
<tanath> like chrome, or gtalk
<badawi> kitche: virtual box, but i don't think vbox installed it :/
<danielbw> I have the latest catalyst drivers, 8.12 installed on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 for amd64.  I bought two ATI FireGL V3600's so I can stretch one big desktop across four monitors.  I am only able to setup two big desktops: one per gpu, but with two screens each.  There is no way to join all four screens to one big desktop.  How can I set it up so that i can have one big desktop across all four monitors without enabing xinerama?
<Vantrax> user___q, try doing a mark for complete removal in synaptec and installing it via add/remove
<juancabrito> hey. How can I know if my graphic card is working?
<badawi> kitche: i.e. i don't see it in /etc/vbox/interface
<kitche> badawi: it does it's autogenerated when it hooks into your kernel without it your VM's would have no network
<danielbw> duanedesign, ARE YOU IN LAKESIDE, CA?
<xoom> Anyone familiar with the 'Intel HDA audio with a Sigmatel STAC9228'? After pressing volume down three times it's as if I have muted my sound. Any help?
<danielbw> oops caps
<kajo> why is my ipod being accessed as read only?
<olskolirc> hey guys... Im on intrepid and when windows xp loads the boot up sound in my virtual box, it sounds under water and staticky.  How can I fix this please?
<fluffywarthog> alright: new user, having major problems with wine and ati
<gnutron> xoom: up the volume
<xoom> gnutron: the volume is maxed, I have checked all the volume setting and even changed mixers
<Vantrax> fluffywarthog, more detail is good
<duanedesign> danielbw: nope, why do you ask?
<Wage14> still not working, tried what ari_stress and Vantrax said
<gbear14275> I'm looking for a simple sound output equalizer with visualizations... is anyone familiar with linux audio that might be able to help?
<fluffywarthog> Ubuntu 8.04, Dell 6400 machine, ati x1400, wine 1.1.10
<danielbw> i know someone frome there named duane that designs graphics
<kajo> Does anyone know about an error that would cause an ipod to be repeatedly mounted as read only, /dev/sdb1, even though there seems to be a file pre-written indicating how ipods should be handled in /etc/fstab?
<danielbw> duanedesign, ^^
<kajo> in 8.04
<user___q> Vantrax is add/remove better than synaptic?
<fluffywarthog> 3d acceleration is not  working properly
<Vantrax> anyone know a way to edit the menu for all users (ie not via alacarte which does it by adding options to /home)
<Vantrax> user___q, it does things a little more safely
<kajo> fluffy, C640 Latitude?
<user___q> ok
<gnutron> xoom: i don't know
<olskolirc> nobody?
<Vantrax> user___q, its harder to break basically, synaptic is a little harder, then commandline is the easiest to mess up
<\Kira> If I set up port forwarding, how do I cancel it? Will the command keep running, allowing me to ctrl-c out, or is there a different way?
<kajo> fluffywarthog,   if you check my blog @ randomwritingsetc.blogspot.com, I fixed my ati card issues and listed links to my sources... should be either the most recent post or one near it
<fluffywarthog> thanx. will do
<duanedesign> danielbw: ahhhh. nope just a coincidence
<Vantrax> anyone know a way to edit the menu for all users (ie not via alacarte which does it by adding options to /home)?
<gbear14275> anyone know anything about ALSA or linux audio?
<kajo> I'm begging, surely something knows about this ipod mount issue? please?
<gnutron> \Kira: what did you use? turn off iptables
<danielbw> duanedesign, yeah, heh
<kajo> gbear, I know a tiny bit... I know I fixed my pulse issues recently by following an excellent howto on the ubuntu forums that I could give you the link to.
<kitche> kajo: most likely your user does not have permission to edit the mount point/ipod
<\Kira> gnutron: well, I havnt done anything yet, but Im just testing it out, I dont want the port forwarding to be permanent, so how could I cancel it?
<jrib> kajo: better to just state the actual issue, otherwise how would someone know if they about it...?
<kajo> jrib, I did... thought repeating would be rude.
<mrwes> re
<moDumass> how do i permanently change xrandr?
<kajo> kitche, how do I edit user permissions like this?
<jrib> kajo: not repeating is rude
<\Kira> gnutron: this is the command I was going to use: sudo ssh -f kira@192.168.1.100 -L 80:192.168.1.100:80. Or at least its similar to that
<jrib> !x > moDumass
<ubottu> moDumass, please see my private message
<gnutron> \Kira: quit without saving
<kajo> jrib, then if you do, you are damned, and if you don't, you are damned. You can chastise me for repeating my question over and over, or for being too vague...
<juancabrito> how can i test my graphic card?
<jrib> kajo: just ask your question with details and repeat in a reasonable timeframe...
<gnutron> \Kira: kill the process
<mrwes> juancabrito, from a terminal type glxgears
<\Kira> gnutron: okay, thanks. I just wanted to check to see that there was a easy way before I tried it.
<LMosze> Newbee on Ubuntu (8.10) request help. I have searched almost the whole web, without any luck. All video & music on my computer his been played in slow motion. (HP Pavilion Dv4 with HDA-Intel sound card)
<kajo> Can it unless you want to be helpful. If you just want to see my question again, ask or scroll up, don't act like I'm doing something wrong. "Reasonable timeframe" is completely subjective...
<Wage14> ok, from the package manager i did a search for vlc and removed all the packages that were linked to vlc, that fixed it. thanks :)
<kajo> @jrib
<redshadowhero> does anyone know how to install previous versions of flash?
<kajo> LMosze, I used to have that problem... I think it got fixed when I got correct codecs. It also played in black and white on mine.
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, why are you trying to do that
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, just yet more bugs
<linuxman410> i turned off computer and back on and now all i have is 640x480 resoultion
<moDumass> linuxman410 same here and its eating my brain
<linuxman410> does any one know how to fix
<Nattgew> does anyone here use tehorng?
<kajo> linuxman410, what version you using?
<juancabrito> mrwes: thank you. for the animation I suppose it's working, but when I move the window it lefts an still image of the gears... could it be working poorly?
<LMosze> Kajo : I have downloaded all the updates & codecs, but it still doesn't work
<fluffywarthog> Not sure I've made it that far
<linuxman410> 8.10
<Paddy_EIRE> linuxman410, which gfx card/chipset?
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: well, flash stops loading on many youtube sites, and I've seen the suggestion of doing back to flash 8 (or 9, can't remember)
<kajo> LMosze, do you have all the repos enabled?
<jrib> kajo: I'm just telling you how to act to increase your chances of getting help.  etiquette in this room is to just repeat the question instead of just following it with "can anybody help me?" or similar.  Also, please be respectful of others here
<linuxman410> nvidia geforce 4
<ianm_> are there any games in the repos that work well with wacom tablets?
<afief_away> When I hit backspace too often or do other wrong stuff my laptop gives off a loud beep even when muted, how can I disable it?
<LMosze> Kajo: I'm sorry, but what is a repo??
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, What are you currently using?
<Vantrax> anyone know a way to edit the menu for all users (ie not via alacarte which does it by adding options to /home)
<gbear14275> sound people?
<kajo> LMosze,  repository
<atticstorm> Hello, does anyone have the sound up and down buttons working on a Thinkpad X40 in 8.04?  Thank you.
<Vantrax> what you after gbear14275
<Paddy_EIRE> linuxman410, wanna narrow that down a little ;)
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: actually, its for a friend. My 'buntu laptop is currently in a few pieces. He's running 8.04, though.
<DIFH-iceroot> afief: i have unloaded the pcspeaker-modul
<linuxman410> yeah geforce 4 440mx
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, "adobe-flashplugin" is what you should be looking for
<LMosze> Kajo: I'm pretty new in the linux world, may u please explain to me what that is
<gbear14275> visual display of output and an eq
<kajo> jrib, you called me rude for something extremely silly. I don't want to hear you talking about ettiquette. You decided to randomly say I was doing something wrong when I was being completely reasonable.
<afief> DIFH-iceroot, I know that "xset b off; xset b 0 0 0" does remove the beep, but it's not permanent
<juancabrito> I've tested my graphic card with glxgears and for the animation I suppose it's working, but when I move the window it lefts an still image of the gears... could it be performing poorly?
<gbear14275> having problems whenever I try to start up pandora and any sort of audio program at the same time...
<ianm_> atticstorm: they work for me on T61 with 8.04
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: lets check that; hold on a sec.
<DIFH-iceroot> afief: unload the kernel-modul i mean, search with lsmod and unload the speaker-modul
<gbear14275> Vantrax: I apologize for not using your name but yes... simple eq and visualization
<kajo> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DIFH-iceroot> afief: or add your command to your .bashrc
<kajo> LMosze !repositories
<kajo> hmm.
<phoenixz> Does Ubuntu already have multi touch screens? I saw many prototypes for this feature but I never head anything about this being included in some distro already..
<kajo> !repositories LMosze
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afief> DIFH-iceroot, .bashrc gets loaded when I run an X session?
<LMosze> thanks, I'll look it up
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, I dont know about 8.04 but I have it in the "partners" repository.. its the best version your likely to get yet
<DIFH-iceroot> afief: no, when you login
<un_dave> has anyone here ever used the hd benchmarking tool, bonnie++ ?
<atticstorm> ianm_ They worked on my x20 out of the box, but not on the x40.  Also when I uses the volume slider on the top row nata.  I can even mute there but I get full volume.
<badawi> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<juancabrito> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<kajo> LMosze, no prob.
<afief> DIFH-iceroot, works for me:D thanks
<fluffywarthog> Kajo: Still a new user, and not entirely sure how to go about this; are there any beginner-intermediate how-to's for fixing ati drivers?
<juancabrito> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<almark> Hello, does Ubuntu install a new kernel everytime I use the update Ubuntu feature?
<mrwes> almark, no
<duanedesign> linuxman410: sudo nvidia-settings
<vock> Just had a question about PDFs/Evince, some PDFs open up like they were typed on a typewriter in Evince for some reason, but on a windows computer with foxit/adobe, they show up well and clean. Any ideas why/how to fix this?
<therealnanotube> !ati | fluffywarthog
<ubottu> fluffywarthog: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> !pdf | vock
<ubottu> vock: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<user___q> Vantrax i tried, didn't work out
<almark> :mrwes Then I wonder why when i installed the update it said linux image something rather it cant not update something n /boot my kernel stuff is is /boot/ubuntustudio not just/boot
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: could you give me the exact repository line to add to the list? I'm talking to him through MSN, and I don't exactly have a 'buntu machine around to test with.
<Vantrax> gbear14275, you using pulse audio or alsa
<almark> sorry for the typos geez
<linuxman410> still just have 640x480 in there 2
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, It will not work for 8.04 I am on intrepid.. let me see if there is a ppa
<mrwes> almark, no idea
<Vantrax> user___q, no idea then sorry, i never had too many troubles with it, tho it was a fair while ago
<afief> vock, basically the best way to get clean pdf is to use acrobat reader, but do provide the pdf that gives you trouble, would love to see why it does that so we can improve linux pdf
<mrwes> never used ubuntu studio
<linuxman410> when i type sudo nvidia-settings
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: ah. Thanks for being patient with me, though.
<almark> :mrwes are you aware of what the update installs to Ubuntu, I mean do you know what it installs last?
<vock> afief: want me to dcc send it to you or upload elsewhere?
<mezquitale> anyone  knows if it's possible to print on a windows network printer  from an ubuntu box?  Is there a way I can configure ubuntu so I can map the printer from a windows network to ubuntu?
<afief> vock, whichever works for you:)
<user___q> Vantrax: Thank you anyway. :-)  I just need it for very few programs. I sure will find a way....   thx
<atticstorm> mezquitale: I do not know the details, but this can be done with "SAMBA".
<afief> vock, if it isn't too much trouble, a screenshot of how it should look would be helpful, I have no windows machines around
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, well we may have to use the adobe package itself :(
<vock> sure, I think the port for the DCC is blocked as well, so maybe i'll just get it all together in a .rar or something and send it to you
<Vantrax> mezquitale, is it a networked printer, or a printer shared via windows networking (ie samba)
<mezquitale> atticstorm,  i can configure samba to to share resources on my linux box, yes but i am talking about a printer on a windows printer server, not on a samba server
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: from the site, or the repositories?
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, seems there is no repo for flash 10 on hardy.. none that I can find anyway
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: alright.
<Paddy_EIRE> so
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<the_wise1> need help with compiz fusion
<Vantrax> anyone know a way to edit the menu for all users (ie not via alacarte which does it by adding options to /home)
<gbear14275> Vantrax: alsa i believe but am not 100%
<mrwes> Mezquitale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<afief> vock, thanks, I gave you my address on private
<mezquitale> Vantrax, im at the library and there are printers here that are used by laptops using windows, im wondering if there is a way to map printers on a windows printer server to ubuntu
<atticstorm> mezquitale: I thought that when a person logs into the Windows network with SAMBA they then can use the networked printer???
<ibm_> anybody know how to - chown: invalid user: 'apache'
<kattollikisd> Hi, someone here have a problem installing the Flashplugin-nonfree :( can someone help me pleases?
<arktvrvs> is apache the correct user? maybe its www or httpd
<DIFH-iceroot> kattollikisd: error-message?
<Vantrax> mezquitale, are they plugged into pcs that you browse to to connect on windows?
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: I'm telling him to get it from the site right now. Looks like they have a .deb installer.
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, good news.. there is a .deb on the adobe website http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, ah you got it :)
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: only one step ahead of ya this time :P
<mrwes> mezquitale, does the printer have an IP? then yes
<Vantrax> gbear14275, head to system->prefs->sound and run the tests
<DIFH-iceroot> ibm_: you mean www-data?
<Paddy_EIRE> redshadowhero, always good to hear :)
<mezquitale> mrwes,  thank you for the link, that should have the documentation I need
<mezquitale> ~mrwes
<mezquitale> ~mrwes++
<redneck> ﻿could some expert tell me what is the safest way to update Hardy's network manager to version 0.7?
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not that *bad* with *nix, but its hard when I don't have a 'buntu machine lying around, and I can't physically/remotely touch the machine in question, that's all.
<Vantrax> mezquitale, you can just do basic IP print if they are directly connected to the network, else you have to print via samba or lpr
<pb11> hey all
<mrwes> mezquitale, no problem, I have a printer on my ubuntu desktop and my ubuntu laptop and windows laptop print to it fine
<Annirak> I have a bit of a problem.  I've recently moved my sister from windows to linux.  Mostly, this works fine, however, I can't get her visor hotsyncing.  I suspect this is due to a lack of USB driver support for visors.  Could anyone suggest where I might look for either a visor usb driver that works with ubuntu, build instructions to compile one myself or a workaround?
<atticstorm> Does anyone know how to configure the IBM ThinkPad X40 sound buttons.  They are not working for me in 8.04.  Did google, but no luck.
<gbear14275> oss?
<moDumass> jrib, thanks ive been trying to add a new mode, for ages but i think im just mashing, because i can never after adding it change to it
<gbear14275> Vantrax: oss?
<moDumass> its like xrandr doesnt see the change - so im guessing it isnt being made
<pb11> I have a question concerning partitioning
<the_wise1> comfiz fusion not working after upgrade to 8.10
<kattollikisd> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: i tried to install it.... and the last sentence say "Plugin not installed, It supost to connect so "some" website... look like the website is field. you have the same problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> atticstorm, http://www.leopold.dk/~martin/IBMx40UbuntuInstall.html
<atticstorm> pb11, I can try to help. What is the issue?
<mezquitale> Vantrax,  mrwes pointed me to the right direction, thanks for the 411
<MarcC_> how do you restart Deskbar-applet?
<DIFH-iceroot> kattollikisd: i am not using flashplugin-nonfree, i am using the new flash 10 (adobeflash-nonfree or something like that in hardy)
<the_wise1> it does not work at all
<pb11> My computer is already comes with two partitions. If I wanted to make a third for my ubuntu installation, would I be able to take bits free space form both of the old ones?
<ibm_> I type : chown -v apache -R /tmp/data/  & got a reply chown: invalid user: 'apache'
<Vantrax> gbear14275, try setting them to auto detect and see if that helps
<DIFH-iceroot> ibm_: the user is called www-data and not apache
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, tell me what you are trying to do?
<atticstorm> Paddy_EIRE: Thank you, I will give it a try.
<almark> I'm tried to install lm_sensors and at the end of install sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet I didn't work or install right. Did it try to update my kernel it tried to install something in /boot
<Paddy_EIRE> atticstorm, there are loads of support for those lovely laptops :)
<Paddy_EIRE> atticstorm, http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=ThinkPad+X40+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=lr%3D
<outoftime> hi all - I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a brand-new thinkpad with a brand-new SSD drive. The installer just does not see the hard drive at all. I know there are probably a million things that could cause this but can anyone point me at where I might start looking for clues as to the cause?
<mrwes> atticstorm, what version?
<kattollikisd> ahmm... I installed it already, And I can see any videos on you tube :( ﻿DIFH-iceroot
<kattollikisd> paddy-eire, im trying to install de flashplugin nonfree, but there is a error.
<ibm_> DIFH-iceroot: thanks
<Vantrax> gbear14275, it should really be pointing to alsa or pulseaudio
<almark> how do I talk to the bot?
<outoftime> (btw there is no hd* in /dev)
<jrib> almark: /msg ubottu foobar
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, are you using 8.10
<Octoroks> what is a good app to that uses a router?
<mrwes> almark, nicely
<almark> thanks
<gbear14275> Vantrax: I have audio... thats not the problem... I am trying to get an eq in line... unfortunately I don't know how linux routes audio and when i open up programs like jack it stops pandora from playing... I would like to figure out how to see my pandora stream visually and then be able to alter it via EQ.... I am at a loss to do this
<DIFH-iceroot> almark: /msg ubottu
<mrwes> atticstorm, what version of Ubuntu?
<Request> Free Programming  ebooks With Direct Links & Request ebooks Here : http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com/
<DIFH-iceroot> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Vantrax> gbear14275, oohhh, thats kinda fancy, ill see if i can work that one out, in the meantime id post it to the forum
<gbear14275> the sound control panels being confusing would be an understatement... although I am willing to learn... just need some pointers
<atticstorm> pb11: When I boot into the Ubuntu live CD I then use gparted (system > admin > partition editor) and them move/shrink to make a raw space.  From there I then intall from the CD and tell it to intall into the blank drive space.
<Paddy_EIRE> Request, no advertising in here please
<DIFH-iceroot> irssi-command for ignoring leave and join messages only in this channel?
<Vantrax> anyone know a way to edit the menu for all users (ie not via alacarte which does it by adding options to /home)
<kristian1> DIFH-iceroot : looking for the exact same thing!
<kitche> DIFH-iceroot: /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<almark> How do i get ubuntu todo update I need to redo it soon I can paste the error in here?
<DIFH-iceroot> kitche: thx
<badawi> my network manager applet went M.I.A
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, hello..?
<almark> redo the update
<kristian1> kitche : yes, thanks! :)
<badawi> kitche: how do you undo that?
<kattollikisd> paddy-eire, im using 8.04
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, or hold on 1 sec
<kitche> badawi: use - instead of +
<DIFH-iceroot> kitche: thx, works fine
<kattollikisd> paddy-eire, ok
<almark> How do i get ubuntu to redo the  update? I need to redo it so I can paste the error in here that it gave me?
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=DXLUJ
<linuxman410> going to take out my geforce and put old ati xpert 2000pro back in
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, select the .deb
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, you will see "ubuntu" written there too
<almark> "thinks he killed UbuntuStudio
<DIFH-iceroot> !flash | kattollikisd
<ubottu> kattollikisd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Paddy_EIRE> almark, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<almark> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, just use the deb from the site I gave you... that factoid above wont help
<Paddy_EIRE> needs updated
<jedi06> how o you match a number is grep
<kattollikisd> Paddy-eire, i alreaddy install the Flash Media player 10, do not work
<jrib> jedi06: [0-9]
<jedi06> that is one digit
<Paddy_EIRE> kattollikisd, can you provide any more details than "wont work"..
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<gnutron> kattollikisd: you installed the wrong one
<jedi06> [0-9]+
<jrib> jedi06: correct
<nimmrod> czy ktoś z państwa jest z Poland? :)
<fluffywarthog> problem with the binarydriverhowto/ati
<jrib> !pl | nimmrod
<ubottu> nimmrod: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<MAXI-MUM> hey guys i read an article about that windows 7 is far faster than windows vista that is already faster than ubuntu on high end machines !!! is that true?
<kristian1> MAXI-MUM : no
<Paddy_EIRE> MAXI-MUM, this is not a chit chat room
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vantrax> yes and no
<atticstorm> MAXI-MUM: I see you are trying to start a fight.  Have some respect.
<almark> its already installed and no errors this time. What it tried to do was install an image at the end last time I updated which was a hour ago.  But what Image I don't know , and after that things didn't work right. What did I do wrong, did it try to install a new kernel or somthing or update my other one?
<redshadowhero> Paddy_EIRE: it looks like they already had that installed, and their videos are still freezing on youtube.
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<mrluap> anyone familiar with bridging a network with ubuntu, I am having a really tough time doing it with a virtual nic. eth0:6
<mrluap> can someone spare some brain power?
<nimmrod> jrib / skad jestes?
<almark> "pulls out brain"
<gnutron> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DIFH-iceroot> !ask | mrluap
<ubottu> mrluap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kristian1> is there any point in getting the alternate cd when your only using terminal?
<mrluap> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Paddy_EIRE> !info | adobe-flashplugin > gnutron
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ubottu> <Paddy_EIRE> wants you to know: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<jedi06> when it matches how do you make it only print out what it matched in grep?
<windio00> is unbuntu illegal in some states?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<MAXI-MUM> atticstorm, I am not .. i am just a new user to linux and i use XP as my main system neither vista or 7 ? i use ubuntu as a seconday system for now because i need to edit videos but there is no good program i could found to do so
<linuxman410> i thought this was no windows allowed room
<windio00> Paddy_EIRE, no according to this professor :)   http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html
<kristian1> :-P
<DIFH-iceroot> windio00: the normal ubuntu not but some packages (libdvdcss) which comes not with the normal ubuntu
<gnutron> this is the one to use - Package: flashplugin-nonfree
<Paddy_EIRE> !fud | windio00
<ubottu> windio00: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<totoy> anybody knows how to auto-start mpg123 player upon user log-in and play all m3u files located on the folders and subfolders using command line
<mrluap> !ask I am trying to bridge a connection to eth0:6, can someone please confirm the proper way to bridge a virtual interface device.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrluap> !ask bridge-utils
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fluffywarthog> I had tried to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<fluffywarthog> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko" , but it only returned "
<fluffywarthog> error insterting 'lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists"
<Paddy_EIRE> windio00, and the credibility of any word of that article is completely laughable
<windio00> Paddy_EIRE, i know i thought it was funny too :)
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<atticstorm> MAXI-MUM:  Good to hear.  I am using a Pet. M IBM X40 & have a P3 X20 that runs quite quick in 8.04.  I know it would be a dog on XP, 2000 Ok, but not XP.  Vista takes twice the power to run than XP.  So Linux is much faster on all PC.
<LoveGuru> Hi, Could Someone Tell me Which Is the gud CD burning Software?
<derklempner> Is there any reason why I can't access a USB storage device (MP3 player) one one Ubuntu machine, but have no troubles on another?
<windio00> Paddy_EIRE, his response is good too
<luigi> i've a Epson EPL 5900l. it work with cups only with serial cable, and not with usb cable... anyone know how?
<DIFH-iceroot> LoveGuru: good? k3b
<Paddy_EIRE> LoveGuru, you mean "good"
<totoy> anybody knows how to auto-start mpg123 player upon user log-in and play all m3u files located on the folder and subfolders using command line
<atticstorm> LoveGuru: K3B is very cool.
<LoveGuru> DIFH-iceroot: like Fast Burner aswell gud quality burning
<Paddy_EIRE> !burn | LoveGuru
<ubottu> LoveGuru: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tony_> !dvd > tony_
<ubottu> tony_, please see my private message
<vanberge> does anyone know any tricks to getting an svideo out to work on a laptop in ubnuntu?  thx in advance i really want to hook it up to my tv!
<DIFH-iceroot> LoveGuru: k3b is as good as nero (imo) so i would use k3b
<fluffywarthog> can't get past getting the ati drivers in the first place
<totoy> anybody knows how to auto-start mpg123 player upon user log-in and play all m3u files located on the folder and subfolders using command line
<atticstorm> vanberge: I would love to know this too.
<DIFH-iceroot> totoy: use .bashrc and put the command there
<vanberge> atticstorm, yours  doesn't work either ?
<luigi> i've a Epson EPL 5900l. it work with cups only with serial cable, and not with usb cable... anyone know how?
<derklempner> Is there any reason why I can't access a USB storage device (MP3 player) on one Ubuntu system, but have no troubles on another?
<TehBrandon> Hey. I'm having an issue with the mouse here on 8.10. it will randomly just fly around the screen clicking and opening like 40 windows. Randomly. Any ideas?
<DIFH-iceroot> derklempner: its mounted?
<gnutron> totoy: try system - preferences - sessions - startup programs - add
<fluffywarthog> anyone able to help with ati driver issues?
<atticstorm> vanberge: I have tried this with several laptops to projectors and they have never worked.  I do not know how to use the svideo with a projectore.
<gnutron> totoy: auto-play is another thing.
<DIFH-iceroot> !ask | fluffywarthog
<ubottu> fluffywarthog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> TehBrandon, I dont know that all sounds awfully "random" ;)
<derklempner> iceroot: I don't think so.  It's not like the system is even recognizing it, although it does show up in lsusb lists.
<totoy> okay... how do i edit .bashrc?
<vanberge> so ubuntu just can't handle an svideo out ??
<DIFH-iceroot> totoy: vi ~/.bashrc
<jrib> totoy: gedit ~/.bashrc    but why?
<totoy> I'm a newbie in linux
<jpds> totoy: Run: "gedit ~/.bashrc"
<zsquareplusc>  totoy there is also mpd and other music player deamons
<fluffywarthog> I'm unable to get any real 3d acceleration by using the restricted drivers offered by the GUI for my ati x1400
<DIFH-iceroot> jrib: he want to start a program if a user login (shell)
<atticstorm> vanberge: I use the monitor out cable, but svideo would be better.
<gnutron> totoy: back it up first, dont use vi, its not easy, try nano or use nautilus and gedit
<gnutron> totoy: gedit will auto backup.
<TehBrandon> The windows it clicks are quite random. Last time it was 40~ trash :/ it does this every 5-10 minutes
<totoy> okay how about those music player daemons? How do I use them?
<fluffywarthog> example: trying to run bf1942 in wine 1.1.10, and I can get some actual game screens, but flickers, slow reaction, and a mouse drift
<gnutron> totoy: daemons or players?
<zsquareplusc> totoy: they run as service adn you can lauch guis or command line tools to control them. as its a service, it can even run without an user logged in.
<DIFH-iceroot> totoy: you want to start it if a user login into shell or gnome?
<badawi> networkmanager is missing from my panel, how do i get it back?
<user___q> bye
<badawi> networkmanager is missing from my panel, how do i get it back? GNOME
<gnutron> badawi: right click panel, add
<zsquareplusc> totoy: deejayd and mpd are apt-gettable if you want to try one. mpd has a lot of available frontends.
<gnutron> badawi: nm-applet is the name iirc.
<totoy> Here's what I am trying to do, I am configuring a remote computer to auto-start mpg123 to play upon user log-in using command lines. But I would test it first on my computer if its working
<badawi> gnutron: i don't see it
<gnutron> totoy: be aware, mpd = not simple.
<gnutron> badawi: let me look one sec.
<gbear14275> can someone help me gather some information about my audio configuration?  I would like to be able to post some detailed information on the ubuntu forums but am not sure how to query the appropriate devices for info...?
<badawi> ok, it's not right click add, it's session -> Network Manager, but i have that selected already
<Werenerd> Is anyone here familiar with linksys easyadvisor on Windows? The only thing I am wanting is a graphical representation of computers logged into a home network
<perezidentt> What's the terminal command to list all running processes with their id's?
<derklempner> Okay, this is definitely weird.  I have an MP3 player with an SD slot.  If I have an SD card in the slot and connect it (via USB) to the computer, it's not recognized at all.  If I remove the SD card, the computer recognizes it without a hitch.
<tiyowan> perezidentt: top
<almark> would it be bad if I  typed apt-get remove (--purge) I want to totally remove the ubuntu update I did today
<perezidentt> tiyowan thx
<DIFH-iceroot> almark: you can not undo an update/upgrade (imo)
<gnutron> badawi: not there, i dunno.
<tony_> i cannt get my DVD movies to play in 8.04.  any help?
<badawi> gnutron: ok, it's not right click add, it's session -> Network Manager, but i have that selected already
<tony_> whenever I insert a DVD, nothing comes up
<DIFH-iceroot> !dvd | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tony_> DIFH-iceroot, i followed that already, installed alll codecs
<almark> bad bad bad Well Ubuntu Studio is messed up when i reboot it won't reboot I have to ctrl alt del something is messed up. I'll never do a Update again.
<gbear14275> anyone able to help direct some device queries through terminal?  I am familiar with lspci but to query more detailed information i would need some mentoring
<badawi> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start -> [fail] need help please :)
<DIFH-iceroot> tony_: you need libdvdcss2 (imo) and a player like vlc
<tony_> DIFH-iceroot, install libdvdcss2 ?
<totoy> Here's what I am trying to do, I am configuring a remote computer to auto-start mpg123 to play upon user log-in using command line. Anybody knows how to do it?
<gnutron> badawi: many people have had that problem, i didn't. don't know.
<vanberge> anyone want to take a stab at fixing s-video out on my laptop with me?  :-)
<tony_> DIFH-iceroot, Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<almark> For the record i have my kernels in separate places in my /boot folder so Ubuntu update is confused I guess could that be the trouble?
<tiyowan> Can anyone recommend a good general *nix troubleshooting book which they've found useful or learned from?
<keepsake> !ask | vanberge
<ubottu> vanberge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tony_> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tony_> how can I install libdvdcss2?
<vanberge> keepsake, i asked if somebody would like to help me fix my svideo out on my laptop.... how differently could i have said that
<almark> I dont know what to do to fix this, just send me to a website thanks.
<DIFH-iceroot> tony_: look at the link with restrictedformats
<keepsake> vanberge: oh, i see now, sorry!
<tiyowan> almark: You are unable to boot into ubuntu studio?
<keepsake> tony_: use Synaptic Package Manager
<keepsake> tony_: hit search, then type in libdvdcss2
<tony_> DIFH-iceroot, i did and I typed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vanberge> keepsake, no prob.  thx.  :-)
<almark> :tiyowan I can boot into it but things are messed up now. After the update messed up.
<DIFH-iceroot> tony_: the correct repo is activated?
<kristianiamaway> Newbiw Question : the power went the other day, and i started my ubuntu machine again, then i tried to login via putty, but i was unable. so i connected the display, keyboard, mouse to my machine and logged in and saw that it connected to my wlan and then i logged out again. then i could connect via putty. is it possible that the machine will automatically connect to specific wlan when it starts up without login?
<gnutron> tony_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<tony_> DIFH-iceroot, what?
<NotADJ> I get UNC ERRs (ATA). Do bad sectors signify a damaged disk?
<|Kamen|> hi guys. I'm having a bit of a problem with youtube videos. They stop playing after a few seconds. this happens in both firefox and movie player. It appears to be loading the full movie, but wont play past the first part even if I try to go past it using the slider
<tiyowan> almark: okay, can you describe what it was that you updated? The kernel? Or some general updates?
<tony_> gnutron, ok
<DIFH-iceroot> tony_: please read the link (the whole text)
<tony_> DIFH-iceroot, what?
<almark> :tiyowan the entire thing
<gbear14275> anyone able to tell me how to get more detailed information about my sound devices other than lspci?
<NotADJ> !UNC | NotADJ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNC
<almark> :tiyowan all updates
<tiyowan> Kamen: Please type
<NotADJ> gbear14275: There is somewhere in /proc iirc/
<gnutron> kristian__: mine always have.
<|Kamen|> ?
<jscinoz_> Hi
<adub> can someone help me find out the command to see how much memory i have on my box
<tiyowan> Kamen: sorry, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<keepsake> |Kamen|: have you tried reinstalling flash?
<|Kamen|> 8.10
<tony_> how do I play the DVD?  vlc?
<zsquareplusc> adub: free
<gnutron> adub: type free
<almark> :tiyowan Did I mess up something, when the update got to installing I guess the image for linux kernel it failed, i'm confused
<kristian__> gnutron : strange that my machine doesnt then. ;(
<jscinoz_> How can i get a given capture device's Alsa hardware ID for using with mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:adevice=WHAT?
<gbear14275> NotADJ: I'm not very familiar with proc... could you possibly tell me how best to query it?
<|Kamen|> have not tried reinstalling flash, not really sure how :) I installed it via the ubuntu-restricted-extras package in synaptic
<adub> says 514048 which means i have 512 chip i guess
<tony_> DIFH-iceroot, Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/hdc'
<keepsake> |Kamen|: are you running i386 or x86_64?
<gnutron> kristian__: others have also, i cant explain
<NotADJ> !proc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proc
<almark> :tiyowan Just let me know do I need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<badawi> gnutron: i see what the problem is, i created a bridge for eth0 and that disable NetworkManager, eth0 and br0 and no longer controlled by NetworkManager.
<NotADJ> !/proc
<NotADJ> Hmm
<NotADJ> win 10
<zsquareplusc> adub: free -m or free -g  if you rather want MB or GB units :-)
<tony_> Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/hdc'
<|Kamen|> both. I have 2 machines. problem happens on both of them
<totoy> Here's what I am trying to do, I am configuring a remote computer to auto-start mpg123 to play upon user log-in using command line. Anybody knows how to do it?
<kristian__> gnutron : ok, thanks for the info though. at least i know its possible. :)
<almark> brb
<tiyowan> almark: Hang on, please
<gbear14275> win 10?
<tiyowan> Kamen: Could you type about:plugins in a firefox window and verify which version of flash do you have?
<tony_> my DVD player doesnt display a dvd. what can I do?
<adub> says i have used almost all my memory
<adub> lol
<adub> i have 42 meg free
<gnutron> adub: most of it is cached
<tony_> !dvd wont play
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd wont play
<zsquareplusc> adub: if its buffers/cache, then it is normal an good
<|Kamen|> tiyowan: looking, one sec
<badawi> i created a bridge for eth0 and that disabled NetworkManager, but now i have a problem, connect pptp vpn using networkmanager-pptp, that does not seem to work anymore :(
<adub> buffers cache says 346 and 155
<gbear14275> NotADJ: within proc there is a directory called asound, but i can't seem to get to it... any ideas?  its blue within terminal and unfortunately I don't know what that means yet
<kristian__> is there any point in getting restricted cd when im only using ubuntu over terminal?
<gbear14275> NotADJ: nvm.... got it
<n8tuser2> badawi-> you are bridging how many interfaces?
<gnutron> adub: i run intrepid and gnome on 384 mb's with no problem, and i pound it.
<badawi> n8tuser2: 2 eth0 and vbox0 for virtual box
<tony_> my DVD player doesnt display a dvd. when I insert it. any ideas pls?
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao drive
<|Kamen|> The 64 box has shockwave flash 10.0 r12, the i386 box has shockwave flash 9.0 r31
<tiyowan> |Kamen|: You're experiencing problems on both boxes?
<keepsake> |Kamen|: try installing flash 10 on the i386
<|Kamen|> yes, problem is on both boxes
<n8tuser2> badawi-> umm i think the virtual box already made that bridge? check on the vbox documentation
<tiyowan> |Kamen|: Flash 10 o the i386 should work fine. I'm running intrepid, and flash is fine. Don't know about the 64-bit.
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao drive
<badawi> n8tuser2: i followed the virtualbox docs, vbox does not creat it by default, i added br0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<juan> hi all, i am new to ubuntu and i got a i little question
<|Kamen|> tiyowan: if the problem is in flash, would it also affect movie player?
<tony_> my DVD player doesnt display a dvd. when I insert it. any ideas pls?
<mlLK> anyone know how to highlight a line w/ gnome-terminal?
<tony_> juan, yes?
<juan> ubuntu doesn't allowme to open two HD... what should i do?
<tony_> !ask > juan
<ubottu> juan, please see my private message
<badawi> n8tuser2: guess i can use kvpnc to connect, i'll try that
<tiyowan> |Kamen|: Perhaps, I really say for sure.
<keepsake> mlLK: highlight? Do you mean select text in a line?
<tiyowan> |Kamen|: *can't
<mlLK> keepsake: right, w/o mouse
<adub> does anyone in here use zoneminder?
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao drive
<tony_> !zoneminder > juan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoneminder
<Guest9611> i think i just hosed my system, i ran tasksel and uninstalled LAMP and print servers, now the system boots into CLI only, can i recover or should i backup all installed applications and just reinstall ubuntu
<mlLK> do i have to bind some keys or is it more straight forward?
<juan> what tony_?
<tony_> juan, dont know anything about zoneminder
<juan> i need to open a HD and it doesn't aloow me to
<tony_> juan,  what do u mean?
<keepsake> mlLK: hmm, as far as I know, it's not possible without a mouse
<almark> sorry just a sec had to do something important be back soon
<juan> i double click on the HD and it tells me it can't mount it (it's in spanish so i don't know how to translate it)
<|Kamen|> wait a second... youtube videos are flv right?
<keepsake> mlLK: There are shortcuts for copy/paste, but the usual Shift+Left doesn't highlight
<tony_> juan, sorry i dont know
<juan> ANY ONE KNOWS WHAT TO DO?
<tony_> !caps > juan
<ubottu> juan, please see my private message
<tony_> mintonr1, hello Roger Porridge
<keepsake> juan: pastebin the error message, and maybe someone with knowledge of Spanish will take a look.
<tony_> my DVD player doesnt display a dvd. when I insert it. any ideas pls?
<juan> how do i paste bin?
<keepsake> !pastebin > juan
<ubottu> juan, please see my private message
<tony_> !pastebin > juan
<keepsake> tony_: What are you using to play your dvds?
<Bruce> !pastebin me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin me
<zhjawe> tony_:what DVD player you are using?
<mintonr1> tony_: hello
<tony_> keepsake, when I insert the DVD it used to pop up on menu,  and now I try vlc
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao drive
<tony_> what can I use to play DVD movies?
<almark> back
<zhjawe> tony_:You may use mplay or totem.
<jscinoz_> grah why doesnt this work >_<
<mintonr1> Hi everyone, I installed the latest of Ubuntu this morning and my Wireless connection keeps going on and off. And when it is on it is extremely slow. Any Thoughts? Thanks
<keepsake> tony_: have you tried VLC?
<|Kamen|> tiyowan: in firefox about:plugins on both boxes, totem web browser plugin 2.24.3 is set to handle the flv extension. youtube videos are flv, correct?
<tony_> keepsake, yeah it keeps aaying it cannot find my DVD
<juan> the HD tells me " NO se puede montar el volumen"
<crypt0r> Greetins, I haven't used Ubuntu for a while, but I recall this channel having a support bot that was rather useful. Could someone please remind me how to use it? Cheers
<tony_> keepsake, totem is ghosted in menu to play DVD
<jscinoz_> mplayer can capture video from /dev/video1 ( which is a little composite capture card thing connected via usb), and i can see this device has /dev/dsp3, yet mplayer -tv device=/dev/video1:forceaudio:adevice=/dev/dsp3 only shows the video, no sound
<jscinoz_> any ideas what im doing wrong?
<tony_> zh, totem is ghosted in menu to play DVD
<keepsake> juan: That just means "It is not possible to mount the volume"
<jrib> !ubottu > crypt0r
<ubottu> crypt0r, please see my private message
<tony_> zhaozhou, , totem is ghosted in menu to play DVD
<jedi06> how can you tell what shell you are using?
<kdogg> how do i install windows on a disk that alread has ubuntu on it, I want to keep ubuntu, just partition off a small portion of the disk for windows
<jrib> jedi06: why?
<jedi06> i'm writing a script
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao drive
<tony_> kdogg, install Ubuntu and then edit the windows boot menu
<jrib> jedi06: what are you writing the script in?
<jedi06> shell
<wendy_> hi
<jrib> jedi06: there's no such thing.  Anyway, try #bash I guess
<gnutron> jedi06: your using bash by default
<tony_> kdogg, or install windowsand then ubuntu
<kdogg> tony_ Ubuntu is already installed and windows is not.
<tony_> kdogg, well use a windows boot menu edit program
<kdogg> i dont want to reinstall ubuntu if i dont have to
<zhjawe> tony_ :I give you some sh script to install mplay.you paste them in a shell file.
<tony_> after adding ubuntu.  but its work you need to be educated about
<tony_> zhjawe, what?
<gnutron> jedi06: chsh command to change, i wouldn't advise that.
<kdogg> a windows boot menu edit program?
<zhjawe> wait......
<tony_> kdogg, yes
<kdogg> like?
<tony_> kdogg, forget the name
<wendy_> how can i send the image from my laptop to a bigger screen? i already conected tha VGA cable
<dr0p> Can anyone help me install arch on my new box?
<wendy_> but dont know how to do it
<kdogg> i want to partion my disk for a windows install, i dont think a boot editor is what i need
<jrib> dr0p: try #archlinux, this channel is for ubuntu support
<keepsake> kdogg: If you're not using Vista, you can probably just edit boot.ini?
<dr0p> jrib: I did, but it keeps saying I need to register w/ nickserv to speak although I already have
<tony_> kdogg, you wont l;isten
<crypt0r> I'm trying to install the ATi driver for my 9800Pro, as per the driver's guide; but am getting stuck on the aticonfig... I am getting "aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor."
<kdogg> there is no boot.ini
<tony_> kdogg, if you know what to do, why come here and ask?
<jrib> dr0p: you aren't identified
<jrib> !register | dr0p
<ubottu> dr0p: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<keepsake> kdogg: Get a program like Gparted or qtparted
<tony_> kdogg, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<wendy_> how can i send the image from my laptop to a bigger screen? i already conected tha VGA cable
<kdogg> tony_ did i sayt i knew what to do? just because im asking a question doesnt mean im completely helpless.
<kdogg> thanks keepsake
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao drive
<tony_> kdogg, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao driver
<crypt0r> Can anyone help me with installing the ATi driver?
<zhjawe> tony_:sudo apt-get install mplayer mplayer-fonts mplayer-skin mozilla-mplayer
<rebel> i think i just hosed my system, somehow tasksel removing lamp and print servers removed my entire desktop environment, it seems that i cannot connect to the internet from the machine now, can anyone instruct me as to how to connect to the internet in CLI only via ethernet
<n8tuser2> crypt0r-> i have not used it before, but we can try.. what did it came with? a .deb file?
<Gnea> wendy_: which laptop?
<zhjawe> sudo mkdir /usr/lib/codecs/
<tony_> kdogg, http://mirror.href.com/thestarman/asm/mbr/bootini.htm
<zhjawe> cd /tmp
<zhjawe> wget -c http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20071007.tar.bz2
<zhjawe> tar jxvf essential-20071007.tar.bz2
<zhjawe> sudo mv essential*/* /usr/lib/codecs/
<crypt0r> ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run
<FloodBot3> zhjawe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wendy_> i have an acer
<Gnea> wendy_: model #?
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<wendy_> aspire 5920G
<n8tuser2> rebel-> which ethernet interface you used to get to the internet?
<tony_> zhjawe, ubuntu is not detecting a DVD.  But it detects CD
<jrib> zhjawe: just install w32codecs from the medibuntu repository instead of doing that manually
<Gnea> let's see if a solution exists already
<wendy_> well is there a keys to press or something ?
<n8tuser2> crypt0r-> and is that ati*.run an executable?
<jrib> !ati > crypt0r
<ubottu> crypt0r, please see my private message
<rebel> n8tuser2: there is only one ethernet interface, and i have not done anything except connect the cable, it did not connect automatically and i do not know how to connect in CLI
<crypt0r> I have already installed the driver, but I am unable to run the configuration for it. I receive: "aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor."
<tony_> jrib, when I insert the DVD it used to pop up on menu,  and now I try vlc
<Gnea> wendy_: negative. but i'm sure there is a procedure.
<tony_> jrib, but no DVD
<wendy_> i just want to send it a another monitor
<n8tuser2> rebel->  okay lets do this,   sudo ifdown eth0;  sudo ifup eth0  and see if it acquires and ip address.. verify via  ifconfig
<jrib> tony_: have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<wendy_> in windows is simple just press two buttoms
<tony_> jrib, I think so.. how can I be sure?
<jrib> tony_: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<c0ldfusi0n> Hey everyone. I have a question. Here's the context: I have ONE SATA HD with several partition (main ubuntu /dev/sda1, swap /dev/sda5 and extra data partition /dev/sda2 which previously had Windows on it). I want to use /dev/sda2 to store data, and mount it in my /home. I managed to mount it, but I can never write to it without being root. How would I do that? (fstab is at http://pastebin.ca/12831
<c0ldfusi0n> 67)
<n8tuser2> crypt0r-> does the /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist?
<c0ldfusi0n> (sorry, http://pastebin.ca/1283167)
<|Kamen|> is there anyone here who can view a youtube video in firefox without it freezing early on? I would like to compare notes please
<tony_> jrib, libdvdcss2:  Installed: 1.2.5-1
<jrib> !permissions > c0ldfusi0n
<rebel> n8tuser2: ifdown returns interface eth0 not configured
<ubottu> c0ldfusi0n, please see my private message
 * Gnea could care less how windows does it, but will see if there's an easy way to do it on this system
<tony_> |Kamen|, works for me
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao driver
<tony_> jrib, any ideas?
<crypt0r> As far as I can tell:
<c0ldfusi0n> jrib: I don't wanna have to chown/chmod everytime I mount it
<jrib> tony_: eject the dvd and insert it again if you've installed libdvdcss2 while the dvd was in the drive
<crypt0r> It's a listed file when I'm in that dir
<|Kamen|> tony_:  in about:plugins, what have you got handling flv extensions?
<n8tuser2> rebel-> post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces   file content
<jrib> c0ldfusi0n: good, you don't have to
<almark> tiyowan: just to let you know i'm still here
<c0ldfusi0n> jrib: I'll see if that works, thanks.
<wendy_> Gnea: oO i was just making a refference, like ¨i type with my keyboard in windows" so do i in ubuntu
<tony_> jrib, when I inseert a dvd, the light goes on, but then nothing.
<gnutron> |Kamen|: youtube vids play perfectly
<vbabiy> Has any one been able to update there dell bios in ubuntu
<gnutron> flashplugin-nonfree
<rebel> n8tuser2: haha i dont have to, auto1o; iface 1o inet loopback (where ; indicates a new line)
<jrib> tony_: does the dvd play if you do 'mplayer dvd://1' for example?
<|Kamen|> gnutron: thanks I'll give that a try
<rebel> n8tuser2: somehow removing LAMP and print servers in tasksel hosed this system
<tony_> jrib, iull try brb
<Supavisah> I do web development, and can't be bothered installing Apache, PHP and MySQL with my normal Ubuntu Desktop edition, would Ubuntu Server edition be better?
<moDumass> ive been knocked back from 1440x900 to 640x480  why is ubuntu punishing me.... i cant fix it through xrandr... plz help
<jrib> Supavisah: it's one command...
<gnutron> |Kamen|: remove the wrong flash plugins first
<jrib> !lamp > Supavisah
<ubottu> Supavisah, please see my private message
<Supavisah> jrib, one too many commands.
<n8tuser2> rebel-> 10?  it should be lo
<tony_> |Kamen|, video/flv 	Flash video
<Gnea> wendy_: no biggie. :) are you using ubuntu 8.04.1 or 8.10?
<jrib> Supavisah: well you still have to select to install lamp in the server edition
<rebel> n8tuser2: it is, my appologies for the typo
<wendy_> 8.10
<Supavisah> I thought the server edition would come with PHP by default? :(
<jrib> Supavisah: if you mark the checkbox when you install, sure
<moDumass> brb
<Supavisah> Exactly!
<Supavisah> that's 1 less command, and 1 more click.
<jrib> Supavisah: it's the same thing on the desktop...
<n8tuser2> rebel-> add a line of   iface eth0 dchp; auto eth0
<|Kamen|> huh. according to synaptic that package is already installed at latest version
<Supavisah> you don't have a checkbox when you're installing to allow PHP?
<jrib> Supavisah: except you can't actually click since there's no X :)
<tony_> jrib, i dont think mplayer is installed. how?
<n8tuser2> rebel-> add a line of   iface eth0 inet dchp; auto eth0  <--corrected
<Supavisah> ?
<|Kamen|> so WTF is causing my buffering problems
<j_xinudsb> Supavisah: have you tried installing X and gnome in the server version
<jrib> Supavisah: when you're installing what?
<Supavisah> j_xinudsb, nar.
<Supavisah> jrib, you confuse me.
<crypt0r> n8tuser2, I just added sudo to the command and it no longer threw that error, but it didn't quite do what I was expecting it to... I'll have a bit of a play and see if I can get it working.
<jrib> Supavisah: you confuse me too :).  What part don't you understand?
<rebel> n8tuser2: where ; is a new line or literal ;
<crypt0r> n8tuser2, Thank you.
<j_xinudsb> Supavisah: trust me desktop then lamp
<tony_> can u lock screen in 8.04? or only in 8.10?
<Gnea> wendy_: have you tried turning the laptop off, making sure that the monitor is plugged in and turned on, then turning the laptop on? usually they need some sort of initialization from POST to work right.  and according to this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5920G  it should work
<gnutron> |Kamen|: slow net connection, system resources?
<jrib> tony_: yes, you can lock the screen
<j_xinudsb> Supavisah: not server then gnome
<n8tuser2> crypt0r-> you're welcome
<tony_> jrib, how>?
<Supavisah> sigh.
<wendy_> no, because what i want is to see a movie on my tv that has a VGA output
<n8tuser2> rebel-> a new line
<mlLK> anyone know how to highlight syntax in gnome-terminal?
<jrib> tony_: ctrl-alt-l
<mlLK> with only keyboardd.
<Gnea> wendy_: might need to do some configuration after it boots up.
<almark> I have a question about Ubuntu anouncements are they in inessence show that ppl give bad commands, to a newbie linux users and thus is like a virus to ppl?
<Gnea> wendy_: well, we need to make sure that the VGA port is going to work first.
<keres_> how do you transfer files between an ubuntu install and a vmware box?
<Supavisah> + there are WAY to many updates for Ubuntu.
<tony_> jrib, ok thanks
<jrib> Supavisah: look, on the server version you can mark lamp for installation during install.  On the desktop version you can install lamp using tasksel as the wiki explains
<almark> :Supavisah I second that one
<|Kamen|> gnutron: no, I'm on a cable modem and youtube flies on a windows box, and system resources are good. and its too regular, always freezes in the same spot in each video
<jrib> tony_: mplayer is in the repositories
<zrak> how to edit grub so it will always enter the menu
<j_xinudsb> keres_: network shares
<zrak> because now it says to enter esc so i can enter grub
<keres_> j_xinudsb: how easy are those to set up?
<QinGW> How to install displayconfig-gtk under ubuntu 8.10?
<zsquareplusc> keres_: shared folders (gui/vm options) turn up as network (windoze) shares for the guest
<rebel> n8tuser2: /etc/network/interfaces:3: unknown method; ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces" <- return from sudo ifdown eth0
<Apocalypse> anybody have experience with adhoc wifi networking between laptops?
<zsquareplusc> zrak: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zrak> yes
<j_xinudsb> keres_: network shares, depends which one you want and the vmware box
<n8tuser2> rebel-> you have to add that line to that interfaces file
<gnutron> |Kamen|: i don't know
<zrak> zsquareplusc: but what should i do?
<n8tuser2> rebel-> man interfaces
<rebel> n8tuser2: that is after adding the line to the interfaces file
<Supavisah> Ubuntu auto-mounts HDD?
<keres_> j_xinudsb: can i use samba?
<n8tuser2> rebel-> post your interfaces file and dont type it here as one line, it is difficult to read
<|Kamen|> me neither. this ones definitely got me skritchin me bald spot
<always> autofs
<j_xinudsb> keres_: yes
<j_xinudsb> or nfs or ftp, iscsi
<zsquareplusc> zrak: doesn't your file contain lots of comments?  comment out the "hidemenu" line and the timeout if you want
<qcjn> gnutron: i've got the same problem with my ssh, it says no host
<keres_> j_xinudsb: what is the apt-get for that?
<gnutron> |Kamen|: some addons in firefox can do that
<qcjn> you told me something about known hosts
<n8tuser2> rebel-> btw, you can only down an interface one time then need to bring it up again before the next down
<j_xinudsb> keres_: which one?
<mintonr> Hi everyone!
<gnutron> qcjn: hi, maybe dhcp changes the address?
<gnutron> qcjn: can you ping it
<keres_> j_xinudsb: samba
<mintonr> I am having a connection problem with my Wireless Internet on my Ubuntu Laptop
<rebel> n8tuser2: http://pastebin.com/m68e2f9d6
<j_xinudsb> keres_: sudo apt-get install samba
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> what have you done to troubleshoot?
<keres_> tnx
<qcjn> gnutron: don't remember how to ping....ping adress
<mintonr> It was working this morning and now I can't browse the internet or download updates, any thoghts
<j_xinudsb> keres_: but whats in your vmware ?
<|Kamen|> gnutron: it aint just firefox, its hitting movie player too. I wanna say its something in the downloading, because what does get buffered gets played back fine
<n8tuser2> rebel-> now try  sudo ifup eth0
<keres_> j_xinudsb: windows XP
<gnutron> qcjn: ping -c 5 numeric-ip-address
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> your own AP or the neighbors?
<keres_> i'm running 8.10, i am using an XP vm
<rebel> n8tuser2: same result, unknown method and cannot read file error
<j_xinudsb> keres_: yes, then you want samba
<jason_> this is a bit off topic but do you know any history chats
<keres_> thanks again :)
<jason_> or how to find them
<mintonr> n8tuser: My wireless network int he home
<n8tuser2> rebel->   type   which  ifup    and the result?
<Gnea> jason_: google for "history chat rooms"
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> your own AP or the neighbors?
<rebel> n8tuser2: /sbin/ifup
<qcjn> gnutron: 5 packets transmitted, 3 received, 40% packet loss, time 4008ms
<mintonr> n8tuser: AP?
<jason_> i keep getting the history of chatrooms lol
<gnutron> |Kamen|: try a network speed website and test your connection.
<jason_> but ill try just chatrooms i was doing irc
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<n8tuser2> rebel-> can you paste the exact command you typed and the resulting error please ?
<gnutron> qcjn: its there but the loss isnt good
<SSilver2k> lo all.  my ubuntu system has been powering off randomly.  hard shutdowns.  is there any log i can check to see what has happened
<topgun17> I have a APC Smart UPS RS900 series UPS which i would like to get working with Ubuntu, how ever the CD provided with the unit doesn't provide the correct files to make a linux driver vi ndiswrapper.
<almark> is it safe to use Medibuntu Repository
<mintonr> n8tuser2-> AP?
<Gnea> almark: yes.
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> access point
<almark> good
<almark> thanks
<mintonr> n8tuser2-> My Access Point
<malif> I am setting up a Ubuntu 8.04.1 server
<rebel> n8tuser2: http://pastebin.com/m10d18bf8
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> using wep or wap or clear?
<qcjn> gnutron: 3.62megabits per second/442.14kilobytes per second
<malif> and X11 forwarding keeps telling me there is no display
<malif> what do I do?
<|Kamen|> gnutron: I already have. it aint a slow connection, same box booted into windows plays the same videos flawlessly
<ized> hi! how can i enable the <ctrl-h> shortcut for the gnome-desktop to switch between with/without hidden files perspektive?? - gnome  2.24.1/ibex
<luigi> i've a Epson EPL 5900l. it work with cups only with serial cable, and not with usb cable... anyone know how?
<qcjn> gnutron: seem's ok to me
<a-9> Hello.
<gnutron> qcjn: pretty good figures
<mintonr> n8tuser2-> WPA/WPA2
<Gnea> wendy_: also, try Fn+F5
<CapaH> I just upgraded / updated ... and now compiz no longer works. I know nvidia is working because I see the logo before I log in, however when I try loading compiz using my pre-existing fusion-icon all that happens is the window decoration disappears and functionality such as clicking on windows goes away
<n8tuser2> rebel-> i cleared my browser, can you give me the url for that interfaces file you pasted earlier?
<gnutron> |Kamen|: i dont know what to tell you?
<keith-> can you format something to ntfs in ubuntu?
<rebel> n8tuser2: http://pastebin.com/m68e2f9d6
<Gnea> keith-: yes.
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> try it without encryption first,  and see if you can connect
<sharperguy> anyone got a link to a tutorial for building debian packages from a project if all you have is a bunch of source code (python) and no autotools malarke?
<topgun17> I have a APC Smart UPS RS900 series UPS which i would like to get working with Ubuntu, how ever the CD provided with the unit doesn't provide the correct files to make a linux driver vi ndiswrapper. any clues?
<ized> join #gnome
<keith-> gnea do you know the command?
<five> where can i get hewhere can i get help with aircrack suite?
<sharperguy> ^ or even a tarball?
<five> anyone know
<almark> I completly updating my ubuntu 8.10 ubuntu studio how do I re download all of it without a reinstall ?
<CapaH> Anyone know how to see what is wrong with Compiz?
<wendy_> thats what im trying and it doesnt work
<craigbass1976> I'm on Feisty, about to wip and install gutsy.  How will I turn gaim data into pidgin data when I dump the user profile into the new install?
<keepsake> CapaH: what's the problem?
<Stargazer> How can i get Ubuntu MID ?
<almark> you are prob getting tired of me spating my help comments but I dont know what to do ;)
<gnutron> keith-: gparted does NTFS i'm pretty certain.
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> ok, will try
<CapaH> keepsake: I just finished updating/upgrading and now compiz no longer works. When I switch to compiz all that happens is my window decoration goes away. I know my graphics driver is fine because I see the nvidia logo when I log in.
<qcjn> gnutron: wher's that known_hosts ?
<n8tuser2> rebel-> no you did not have a typo earlier, you really have a 1o so change it to lo  thats an ell
<Gnea> wendy_: okay, did you try the power-cycle?
<five> gnutron gparted does do NTFS i did it the other day
<wendy_> how i do that?
<rebel> n8tuser2: i really need to get back into my system, can you recall the factoid with instructions to dump installed packages to file? from there i can reinstall ubuntu and have all my apps and files in an hour
<gnutron> qcjn: ~/.ssh/known_hosts on the local box
<Gnea> wendy_: turn laptop off. make sure monitor is on. turn laptop on.
<CapaH> I right click fusion-icon, I click "Use window manager: Compiz" and my window decoration goes away, and I can no longer interact with basic things like clicking a window etc
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> and see what you get if you do   iwlist wlan0 scan
<five> can anyone direct me towards a chan where i can get help with aircrack suite
<wendy_> ok let me try that
<wendy_> brb
<Gnea> okay
<keith-> thanks for the info guys
<keepsake> CapaH: Are there conflicting drivers?
<gnutron> five: try their website?
<n8tuser2> !clone | rebel
<ubottu> rebel: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Stargazer> How can i get Ubuntu MID ?
<mintonr1> n8tuser-> That worked and I can browse right now. But how can I fix it so there is a secure connection?
<rebel> n8tuser2: thank you for the help, i think i will just do that
<n8tuser2> rebel-> you did get what i said about 1o versus  lo right?
<five> gnutron ive looked through it, really need to find someone i can ask a few simple questions
<craigbass1976> qcjn, the regular /etc/hosts file?
<CapaH> keepsake: How can I check
<Gnea> Stargazer: what is MID?
<CapaH> there *could* be but I doubt it since nvidia seems to work fine
<keepsake> CapaH: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<rebel> n8tuser2: it is1o is that correct?
<Stargazer> Gnea: MID is for phones.
<n8tuser2> rebel-> no you did not have a typo earlier, you really have a 1o so change it to lo  thats an ell
<gnutron> qcjn: be back later.
<Gnea> Stargazer: I don't understand.
<Stargazer> Gnea: mobile phones. cell phones.
<jedi06> how do you check whether a file is empty?
<CapaH> keepsake, No conflicts
<rebel> n8tuser2: changed... no effect
<CapaH> just this nvidia driver is enabled
<qcjn> craigbass1976: well, i'm having problem's connecting with ssh
<Gnea> Stargazer: still not understanding your question - are you asking if there's a version of Ubuntu that will install on a cellphone?
<craigbass1976> qcjn, connecting what to what?
<craigbass1976> qcjn, I just walked in so I didn't see your previous conversation
<dinx> morning
<Gnea> shitbowl: kindly change your nickname, please.
<n8tuser2> rebel-> you have to paste the error, i cant guess
<craigbass1976> jedi06, ls -l the file.  If it's 0, it's empty
<CapaH> Anyone know why compiz wont start?
<Stargazer> Gnea: ubuntu mid is for mobiles, i just don't know how to get a copy.
<keepsake> CapaH: Hmm, I don't know then, sorry =\, have you tried reinstalling drivers?
<qcjn> craigbass1976: you know about ssh ?
<CapaH> keepsake: yes
<CapaH> keepsake: I think its a compiz/issue or xorg.conf or something
<mintonr1> n8tuser-> That worked and I can browse right now. But how can I fix it so there is a secure connection?
<craigbass1976> qcjn, I do.  What cooking?  You're logging into a new ubunt install?
<rebel> n8tuser2: same error as previously pasted, im just restoring manually
<n8tuser2> rebel-> also i want to make sure, paste your interfaces file again after you modified.
<fa2s> hi everybody
<qcjn> craigbass1976: no, i m on 8.04, but i,M regularly having problem connecting no host
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> what do you have the AP set for? then match it with your nm settings
<fa2s> i am try to compile the kernel
<Gnea> Stargazer: plug "ubuntu mid" into google. 3rd result will lead you to the image.
<craigbass1976> qcjn, connecting TO the 8.04 box?
<craigbass1976> qcjn, can you ever connect?
<fa2s> does anybody knows some guide i could see?
<n8tuser2> fa2s-> google for a guid
<qcjn> the both computer are on ubuntu 8.04, yes i can connect
<mrwes> how do I ignore joins and departing people?
<keepsake> mrwes: Which client are you using?
<keepsake> mrwes: In Konversation, you can use Settings -> Configure Notifications
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> When i go to my router my "use as access point" is disabled. We have 2 wireless pcs and 1 wired to the router. Should this be changed?
<Stargazer> Ty, Gnea.
<mrwes> keepsake: Ayttm...I'm on Puppy now
<qcjn> craigbass1976: once it connect's once it dont' ?
<mintonr1> identify mintonr rmloveeb
<Reformer81> Is there any way to automatically or easily regenerate my fstab?   I've modified partitions and I'm not sure it's right anymore.
<canthus13> Can anyone tell me how to reset one user's X settings back to default? I have a black screen on only one user.
<Reformer81> But I want to avoid doing it manually
<craigbass1976> qcjn,  I was goingto have you look at /var/log/secure, but I don't see it on this box (Feisty)  I'm used to red hat.  Lemme keep looking...
<keepsake> mrwes: hmm
<Gnea> keith-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97698
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> i dont follow, you are looking at your AP config file?
<mrwes> keepsake: /ignore +joins
<mrwes> ?
<Mr_Cool59> can some one tell me why i can not save a diffrent x.org config with nvidia settings i am also running 8.10
<craigbass1976> qcjn, is there a /var/log/secure on your box?
<keepsake> mrwes: nothing left to do but to try it!
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> no I am on a diff pc than ubuntu, I pulled my router utility page.... should i be somewhere else?
<qcjn> craigbass1976: just now i,ve mange to get to the password, it seem's to wan,t to connect , but it doesn't show the prompt like ususal
<mrwes> nope
<qcjn> craigbass1976: ok, it showa the prompt, but it took for ever
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> you should be able to browse the AP configs from any pc that is connected to it, wireless or otherwise
<craigbass1976> qcjn, I've noticed that Ubuntu is wicked slow in asking for a password the first few times I ssh in from a particular box.  It's ALWAYS slow when I'm using putty
<craigbass1976> qcjn, that is probably your problem too.  Are you using putty?
<j_xinudsb> its not ubuntu, its not putty its the winblows running putty
<zhjawe> Mr_Cool59:Did you run 'sudo' before you open X.org?
<craigbass1976> ANYONE KNOW where the equivalent of /var/log/secure is in Ubuntu?  Where are ssh attempts logged?
<dr_willis> ive noticed the ssh taking time also.. I think its some security methods its trying befor asking ror the password
<NotADJ> Is there a way to make the wireless card more powerful. OS X has better range than Ubuntu
<jrib> craigbass1976: /var/log/auth.log
<craigbass1976> j_xinudsb, perhaprs it's just the first time from a linux box logging into a new ub install.
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> ok, i typed my router ip in and got my wireless router setup utility, i clicked on "Use As Access Point" in the menu and its currently disabled, should I enable it?
<craigbass1976> jrgp, criminy... what was I thinking....
<n8tuser2> NotADJ-> its dependent on the driver features and firmware
<NotADJ> n8tuser2: MacBookPro
<arktvrvs> iwconfig txpower?
<craigbass1976> mintonr, I believe that if you do that, your router will stop being a dhcp/dns server for your wireless lan.  It's how I have mine set up, but that is becuase I want my firewall box giving out addresses and so forth
<maek> is it possible to "black list" a pkg so it wont get upgraded by apt?
<NotADJ> n8tuser2: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<qcjn> no, i'm using the ubuntu terminal
<qcjn> craigbass1976:
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<maek> dr_willis: thanks much
<dr_willis> maek,  i think you 'pin' a specific version.
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> do you want it to become an AP ?  infrastructure or adhoc?
<chfwiggum> maek: look for apt-get hold
<craigbass1976> qcjn, so, you have an existing 8.04 install that you're trying to log into from another box that you have used for a while logging into this?
<Mr_Cool59> no, i just open the program form the system ->admin  -> nvidia x server settings
<craigbass1976> qcjn, I would log into it, then tail -f /var/log/auth.log, then open up another terminal and log into it again, and watch what's going on in the log file
<n8tuser2> NotADJ-> you have to dig up on what the driver capabilities are, it may be different from the version for mac
<maek> chfwiggum: thanks
<juan> i got a dumb question i guess but what's the meaning of "sudo"?
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> Whatever works, I am new to wireless networks. I plugged it in, set the access code and set thee accesss code on my 2 wireless pcs and it was connected. So however I can get it to work with Ubuntu would be great....
<craigbass1976> qcjn, I've got to go, but I will come back in from the gutsy livecd
<qcjn> craigbass1976: i have 2 computers with ubuntu 8.04
<maek> juan: SU do, super use do "this" sudo make me a sandwitch
<mrwes> sudo - super user do
<alarond> juan" 'superuser'
<zhjawe> Mr_Cool59:you
<chfwiggum> su means switch user
<juan> and what's mounting??? in teh case of a HD?
<n8tuser2> mintonr-> i honestly find the  ubuntu  WPA PSK support faulty, i can not get it to work properly
<mrwes> !mounting
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<alarond> juan: making the device available for use on ur OS.
<zhjawe> Mr_Cool59:you'd better modify X.org in terminal.
<maek> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<juan> and dev?
<mintonr1> h8tuser2-> how would you suggest I set it up?
<maek> juan: device in /dev or development in other places like pkgs
<maek> juan: /dev/cdrom is a device libXinerama-dev is a development pkg with libraries for compiling software
<NotADJ> you mean?
<NotADJ> n8tuser2: How do you mean?*
<five_> im using bcm4312 card with 14e4:4315 when i do airmon-ng start eth1 i get eth1  UNKNOWN  wl (monitor mode enabled) when i run aireplay i get an error back to enter monitor mode
<YellowGTO|Lin> Hello
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> how would you suggest I set it up?
<bruce205> Hello
<n8tuser2> NotADJ-> you have to google for its capabilities
<Mr_Cool59> how woulsd i configure it
<YellowGTO|Lin> Trying to figure out how to install a Theme :-(
<YellowGTO|Lin> >b00n
<canthus13> Anyone know how to reset a single user's X profile?
<n8tuser2> mintonr1-> id use it as open, and you can filter based on mac address or hostname
 * |Kamen| blinks
<|Kamen|> ok this is gonna frighten people
<zhjawe> Mr_Cool59:What parameters do you want to change?refresh rate?
<|Kamen|> I tried putting the flash dlls from my windows firefox into my ubuntu one. expected it to blow up in my face, but it actually fixed the problem
<canthus13> Most likely.  I'm getting a black screen on one user... And I was playing with refresh rates right around then.
<odinsbane> does anybody here have trouble with ffmpeg from medibuntu?
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> Would WPA be better or WEP?
<n8tuser2> mintonr1-> if you are new, you need to really read up on the differences between the two, google for it?
<Mr_Cool59> i want to have a tv hooked up with twinview display
<YellowGTO|Lin> No one can point me to a place on how to install themes?
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> thanks for the help!
<augie> I need help extracting split rar files
<tbruninho> salve galera
<canthus13> WEP takes about three minutes to crack, WPA takes about an hour, last I checked.
<augie> the files are named like this 'filename.partx.rar'
<tbruninho> alguem fala portugues
<tbruninho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<bastid_raZor> !themes > YellowGTO|Lin
<ubottu> YellowGTO|Lin, please see my private message
<Anusien> Trying to do an install with a TV using S-VIDEO as the display device.  Try to install off the DVD and it goes to black right after the kernel loads.  How can I fix it?
<dr_willis> augie,  unrar e whatever.rar(thefirst file with the lowest #)
<Acry> YellowGTO|Lin GNOME?
<bastid_raZor> Anusien; i have yet to get a liveCD to work with s-video. i've had to install with a regular monitor then tell it to use s-video
<Ohmu> can gedit color an awk script?
<augie> dr_willis, seems to be working
<Anusien> bastid_raZor: Did you ever try just booting off the LiveCD with s-video?
<bastid_raZor> Anusien; yes, it did not work.
<augie> dr_willis, thx
<Anusien> what a PITA but it seems to be true
<santor> I have a friend who's having a problem with websites with flash content, he sees grey boxes with arrows in them, and he has to click the arrows to start the flash
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bastid_raZor> Anusien; i have a box connected to a tv via s-video,.. if i ever have issues either i ssh in from another box or drag out a monitor
<alarond> santor: he must've installed some other plugin than Adobe's Flash to play the vids. Ask him to uninstall the flash plugin and put in adobe's.
<zhjawe> Mr_Cool59:I have not enough  knowlege about TV connection,I'm sorry.
<qcjn> does ssh changes port or what ?
<bastid_raZor> qcjn; not unless you tell it to.
<santor> alarond i didnt' know there where other available
<five_> help with aircrack suite?
<genii> qcjn: You should actually run ssh daemon on an aobscure port to prevent automated login attempts to port 22
<YellowGTO|Lin> Thanks for the help guys.
<dr_willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<santor> alarond: i'm not sure exactly how he installed it, what else is available
<genii> five_: Visit #aircrack channel instead of here please
<CapaH> santor: just apt-get install compiz etc
<five_> ahh
<five_> genii thanks
<juan> i got two HDs, one is called MIGUEL and the other is called JUAN, i just mounted both but both of them take me to juan, MIGUEL takes me to JUAN too, so what should i do?
<genii> five_: You're welcome
<CapaH> bah sorry santor I thoguht you were responding to a different question hahaha
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to add custom resolutions in Ubuntu Intrepid. The way I used to do it in Hardy, by adding display subsections in Screen, isn't working anymore. Does anyone know how it's supposed to be done now?
<alarond> santor: when mozilla gets to a page with flash content, it says it needs additonal plugins, and displays a list of available plugins.
<hikenboot> anyone know why I would be getting slow internet access after a change from debian to ubuntu 8.1?
<Reformer81> having a grub issue:  I just installed XP and restored grub using a LiveCD... however, when trying to boot into WindowsXP, I get an error: "Invalid device".  According to my menu.lst, it's selecting the right  partition.  What's going on?
<odinsbane> Is there a way to install a package for fiesty fawn instead of hoary hedgehog, I have hte .deb file.
<alarond> santor: so, in mozilla, disable the present flash plugin, go to adobe's homepage, download the .deb file of Flash Player.
<SpamMaggnet> hikenboot, what is your MTU size?
<santor> alarond: he gets a grey box with an arrow, when he clicks it the flash plays, he has something installed for flash
<qcjn> bastid_raZor: well, i've made a tail -f /var/log/auth.log, and look http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1283189
<santor> alarond: i have it installed right from apt-get and it works, i'd rather stick with apt-get since i'm helping him over irc
<anothrguitarist> Hey -- I'm writing an embedded systems program, but I'm having problems
<jrib> odinsbane: hoary?  Is that right?  What version are you using of ubuntu?
<alarond> santor: yes. there's some plugins that do that. i had one in fact, but i installed adobe's flash player over it, so it opens automatically.
<M4rotku> hello, can anyone tell me how much space I need to reserve for root if I am trying to create a separate home partition?  I am doing a fresh install of 8.04
<juan> how do i make MIGUEL HD to take me to MIGUEL and not to JUAN?
<CITguy-Artemis> how can i see what nautilus is doing in the background?
<anothrguitarist> The set up is a serial to gumstix to serial to opto22
<mneptok> M4rotku: 7.5-10Gb is adequate
<qcjn> genii: good idea i ll look into that after
<jrib> juan: your question is too vague.  Provide more details
<mneptok> GB, that is
<amigamia> does ubuntu run on a cobalt raq4?
<qcjn> genii: so i'd have to make user@adress -p
<maek> amigamia: thats intel based right? or is that still power?
<M4rotku> mneptok, i heard another guide say 15 gigs, what is the absolute most i would ever need?
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to add custom resolutions in Ubuntu Intrepid. The way I used to do it in Hardy, by adding display subsections in Screen, isn't working anymore. Does anyone know how it's supposed to be done now?
<odinsbane> jrib, I'm using hardy heron , but I want to install a package form fiesty fawn.
<hikenboot> 1500 but i am accumulating millions of errors
<anothrguitarist> I'm trying to monitor the parity of the serial port
<santor>  alarond alright i'll send him to the adobe site to try that, will it automatically remove the ohter version?
<mneptok> M4rotku: hard to say. depends on usage.
<dmsuperman> odinsbane: You can't, they have different packages in their repositories
<anothrguitarist> But not on the receiving end, the transmitting end
<dmsuperman> odinsbane: Well, not that you can't, more that you shouldn't
<anothrguitarist> Any idea of how I could do this?
<jrib> odinsbane: why? Hardy is newer
<juan> i have a particioned HD, one partition is called MIGUEL and the opther is called JUAN, they didn't work until i mounted them with your help a minute ago, but there's a problem, when i double click on MIGUEL it takes me to JUAN, not to MIGUEL, i mean both HD take me to the same particion and not to their own partition
<dmsuperman> odinsbane: The repositories differ, so the depedencies may be wrong
<alarond> santor: it might prompt whether to remove the prev plugin.
<mneptok> amigamia: it may, depending on preripherals. but the CPU is supported bu the i386 version.
<genii> qcjn: Yes -p 12345   for instance
<Reformer81> having a grub issue:  I just installed XP and restored grub using a LiveCD... however, when trying to boot into WindowsXP, I get an error: "Invalid device".  According to my menu.lst, it's selecting the right  partition.  What's going on?
<odinsbane> because I have a computer running fiesty fawn and a computer running hardy heron and fiesty fawns version of ffpmeg works.
<phenrique> alguém aí já configurou um servidor de email?
<jrib> odinsbane: what doesn't work about ffmpeg on hardy?
<dr_willis> Reformer81,  i would double check that grub is in fact trying to boot the right device and partition.
<odinsbane> I figured it would be easier to use a compiled version as opposed to compiling one myself.
<qcjn> genii: hw do you change that, and it must be on the server side ?
<Vantrax> Reformer81, you might need to paste in an fdisk -l and your menu.list
<amigamia> will ubuntu run on a cobalt raq4?
<dmsuperman> odinsbane: So why not just install it from the hardy repositories?
<Reformer81> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84175/  <--- There's my menu.lst.
<odinsbane> jrib I am haveing trouble with sound.  If I encode an m4a file it gives me an erro.
<hikenboot> spammagnet seems to have disappeared...I upgraded from debian to ubuntu 8.1 now my nic card is accumulating millions of errors
<jrib> odinsbane: it's better to debug the issue
<qcjn> genii: i havec openssh on my both machines ! can that cause problems ?
<odinsbane> dmsuperman right now I think I am getting it from the medibuntu repositories, should I take them off of my list and reinstall it?
<genii> qcjn: It's on the server side, yes. In the file /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Reformer81> Vantrax: Here is my fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84176/
<hikenboot> ah the frame size is huge
<hikenboot> how do i fix?
<genii> qcjn: No, you can run the daemon on both boxes, it doesn't matter
<tony_> jrib, any ideas on my DVD not playing?
<dmsuperman> odinsbane: Yeah it's in the normal repositories
<NotADJ> tony_: You need libdvdcss2
<keith-> hey does anyone know if need to install something to get gparted to offer ntfs?
<Vantrax> Reformer81, it doesnt look like its your menu.lst
<ultratek> hello
<tony_> NotADJ, libdvdcss2 is installed
<NotADJ> o_o
<NotADJ> :/
<qcjn> genii: i typed sudo, and it took about 30 seconds before it appeared
<juan> how do i direct where a HD takes me to?
<dmsuperman> juan: An HD? What do you mean?
<Samus_Aran> does apt have a way to check what package is providing a given file on the system ?
<genii> qcjn: How do you mean? You just typed: sudo                                               and nothing else?
<bastid_raZor> !fstab > juan
<juan> i mounted i HD and when i double click on it it takes me to another HD
<ubottu> juan, please see my private message
<djabbour> I installed ubuntu onto a system where the drive was /dev/sdb. I am moving this disk out now to a new system, where it will be /dev/hda. How can I configure grub properly so /dev/sdb contains the MBR and will function on the new system as /dev/hda?
<dr_willis> juan you mount them to the proper places.. If yours are miss-placed then you unmount and remount them properly via the fstab file or manually, Normally
<ultratek> how can i extend on my ubuntu partition on my dell xps 420
<dmsuperman> ultratek: gparted allows you to resize partitions
<qcjn> genii: i'm connected with ssh, but it's to slow
<genii> qcjn: If you have a slow connection and typing lag is very bad, you can specify ssh to use compression with -C
<Reformer81> Vantrax: Thats why I said it was my fdisk-l ;)
<dr_willis> djabbour,  how do you know ti will be hda and not sda? as far as ive seen.. Ubuntu now uses sd## for all drives.. IDE or sata
<Reformer81> Vantrax: I already posted the link to my menu.lst....
<ultratek> kool
<genii> qcjn: It helps a bit
<dmsuperman> Samus_Aran: You are able to do "dpkg -L package_name | grep file_name" and that can check if a file is served by a package
<Reformer81> Vantrax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84175/
<djabbour> dr_willis, in any event, what would the procedure be?
<dmsuperman> Samus_Aran: I'm not sure how ot search _all_ packages though
<ultratek> dmsuperman: run it with alt-f2?
<odinsbane> It appears to be the same version.  But now it is d/loading it from the hardy repo's
<dr_willis> djabbour,  you can install grub to sdb now if you wanted to.    'hd' or 'sd' most likely wont matter.. since the fstab uses  the UUID nameing scheme. and grub enumerates  drives its own way
<Samus_Aran> dmsuperman: I am trying to search for the package that provides root certificates.  one of my systems has them, another does not.  I don't know what provides them
<djabbour> dr_willis, so i did a grub-install to /dev/sdb, and it boots in the new system, but doesn't get past "GRUB"
<dmsuperman> ultratek: Sure
<dmsuperman> ultratek: Though I'd run it with "gksu gparted"
<rendra_27> ovied
<dmsuperman> ultratek: I'm not sure if the normal user has those permissions
<dr_willis> djabbour,  it may be it cant find the menu.lst or other files if they have moved.
<qcjn> genii: here s my connection 3.22megabits per second/392.55kilobytes per second, it ain't bad
<Vantrax> Reformer81, i saw both, they match up fine, I dont think its the menu.lst
<Reformer81> Vantrax: Oh.  So what would it be, then?
<Reformer81> Vantrax: Windows booted just fine before I reinstalled grub.
<djabbour> dr_willis, so that's what i'm guessing, it's looking for the menu.lst files on hd(1,0) rather than hd(0,0)
<dr_willis> djabbour,  if those filew were on the removed drive.. well you gotta do a little more work.. If they got moved.. then you may need to change the 'root' options in menu.lst
<dr_willis> djabbour,  thats very likely.
<djabbour> dr_willis, so how do I force grub to install onto sdb but treat it like sda?
<genii> qcjn: Yes, but your connection to your server is only as fast as the slowest machine which is in the middle
<djabbour> dr_willis, or can I have grub check two disks for the location of menu.lst?
<dr_willis> djabbour,  You make the menu.lst correct for the system.. if the files were on sda  and moved.. You NOW need to edit menu.lst and reinstall grub  so it sees the changs I imagine.
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Vantrax> Reformer81, did you do a setup hd0,1
<Reformer81> Vantrax: Yes.
<Reformer81> No... I did setup (hd0)
<djabbour> dr_willis, but the contents of menu.lst isn't even being read, so don't I need to pass this as an option to grub or in devce.map?
<Reformer81> Vantrax: I wanted it written to the mbr, not just the first partition.
<dr_willis> djabbour,  the first time you update grub with the proper menu.lst it learns where to look for the files
<Vantrax> Reformer81, thats what you should have done then, just checking, alot of people do that
<dmsuperman> ultratek: So, you ran "gksu gparted"
<dmsuperman> ultratek: Open a terminal and type it there
<djabbour> dr_willis, so menu.lst only has uuids.
<ultratek> dmsuperman:What should I do to access the interface for gparted after running gparted
<ultratek> k
<dr_willis> djabbour,  uuids are used by linxu to do the mounting of the initial filesystem.. grub does not use uuids. it uses its own hd#.# naming scheme
<jrib> dr_willis: grub can use uuid now
<djabbour> dr_willis, I'm looking at the menu.lst file
<dr_willis> jrib,  thats cool :)  can it do it by label also?
<ultratek> dmsuperman:  it asked for my pass word then nothing happeened
<Vantrax> Reformer81, so you did root (hd 0,1) setup (hd 0,0)?
<qcjn> genii: how can i know
<jrib> dr_willis: don't know
<dmsuperman> ultratek: What did it print in your terminal
<ultratek> from a popup
<Reformer81> Vantrax: No.  I did "root (hd0,1)" and then "setup (hd0)"
<djabbour> dr_willis, Is thee any way to have grub not freak out if it can't find the menu.lst file?
<ultratek> nothing just made a new cmd line
<djabbour> dr_willis, so at least I can force it with boot option to grub
<genii> qcjn: "ping" is a useful tool. Also tracepath
<dr_willis> djabbour,  it  it has no menu.lst to use.. hen it has no menu to display..  Not sure how you woudl force it to do anything. It may be wiorth wile to go to the grub home page and read its docs/manual. Its a VERY powerfull program
<rathel> I installed intrepid over hardy when I run pavucontrol and try to change the volume of something, the sound just cuts out until I move the volume back to where it was. Help? I'm using Fluxbox by the way.
<Vantrax> Reformer81, same thing, should be fine there
<moDumass> hey all, if anyone can help that would be awesome, i cant change my screen res beyong 800x600, ive tried xrandr but to no avail, and i cant change it anywhere else
<ultratek> dmsuperman: does linux desktop work something lik a mac with your running apps listed on the top in running programs?
<[TiZ]> Hi. How do I set up custom resolutions in Ubuntu Intrepid?
<dmsuperman> ultratek: No, normally it puts an icon on the bottom like windows
<dmsuperman> ultratek: In GNOME anyway
<ultratek> dmsuperman: i was thinking it might of minimized it self and i can find it
<kevin__> my kubuntu machine always wants to start in low graphics mode I have the ati binary driver activated
<amigamia> system / preferences / screen resolutoin
<Steven2> hmm
<kevin__> im also new and will need line by line if you can
<amigamia> duh
<kevin__> and require it
<exodus_ms> amigamia, look...
<amigamia> go to system / preferences / screen resolution
<amigamia> set your prefs
<amigamia> then your done
<kevin__> im running kde over ubuntu with kubuntu and having severe graphics issues
<exodus_ms> kevin__, what is 'severe'?
<amigamia> i asked a question about running ubuntu on a cobalt raq4 but i got no reply.
<[TiZ]> amigamia, low graphics mode means that acceleration is broken.
<Reformer81> I installed WinXP and then reinstalled Grub.  but now I cannot boot into Windows... I get "Error 12: Invalid Device Requested"
<[TiZ]> Well, I never get replies to any of my questions. I used to complain too. It means that they just don't know. Find somewhere else to look.
<amigamia> well that is typical for ubuntu from my expience anyway with intrepid.
<TecnoBrat> anyone able to tell me what exactly console-kit-daemon does?  It seems to use up to 50% of my CPU when I am doing CPU intensive things (like compiling)
<tiyowan> kevin__: What card do you have?
<dr_willis> TecnoBrat,  Ive seen otehrs  with bugs/issues with that thing going berzerk also.
<djabbour> dr_willis, so in the end I just got it to work by lying in the devices.map file
<amigamia> I know, I will call up microsoft and ask then if they know :D
<dmulholland_> hey, i just got a new laptop (dell 1720) and the wireless is not working but from what I see on forums is that it should work by default, i think the problem is that the card is disabled by i cant get it enabled... :S i tried the bios, made it on regardless of switch setting but still not on and light not showing (but the bluetooth is showing...)
<amigamia> dmulholland is the wifi turned on?
<djabbour> dr_willis, I reversed sda and sdb
<kevin__> like occasionally i will not be able to find my way around because in a few circumstances it has become "scrambled"
<amigamia> do you have a switch?
<amigamia> duh
<kevin__> and i have a 9800xt
<kevin__> ati
<TecnoBrat> dr_willis, yea, I've done some googling, and I can't seem to find a straight answer of what exactly its supposed to do for me :)
<djabbour> dr_willis, and redid a grub-install to /dev/sdb
<Kelen> Reformer81: you needs change the ID of partition that where it is fro windowsXP..
<odinsbane> dmulholland do you know what it should look like in your /dev/ directory?
<[TiZ]> amigamia, your attitude stinks. You're not helping anyone, not even yourself.
<amigamia> oh shut up tiz
<dr_willis> djabbour,  cant recall the last time ive had to mess with that file.  Gotta watch out if you ever try to reinstall grub from a live cd - it may be back to the old device.map then
<[TiZ]> Point proven.
<dmulholland_> amigamia, there is a switch which is turned on and the bluetooth is on and working, i also went into bios and disabled the switch (so they work regardless of setting)
<djabbour> dr_willis, which will be fine now since I've put it in the new machine
<amigamia> your just picking with me while i am giveing answers you dolt.
<dmulholland_> odinsbane,
<Reformer81> Kelen: Uhm, what?
<dmulholland_> odinsbane, i dont no
<djabbour> dr_willis, the whole thing I was trying to do was move it from one machine where it was sdb to another where it will be sda
<rebel_kid> what does this error mean and how can i fix it: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<amigamia> dmulholland let me check on that for you
<odinsbane> dmulholland try ls /dev/eth* and see what devices you have.
<amigamia> what model laptop
<scag> hey, how can I copy my /home folder to my USB? I tried to copy/paste but it gave many errors for most of files.
<djabbour> dr_willis, I'm gunna have grub regenerate that file and redo a grub-install on the new machine now to be sure
<exodus_ms> dell 1720
<amigamia> should just work
<Reformer81> Okay... since no one knows grub... is there any way to setup the Windows boot manager to boot into Ubuntu?
<[TiZ]> And you obviously don't know what you're talking about. Suggesting resolution settings for low graphics mode? Asking him if the wifi's turned on when he's made sure it is? Affixing "duh" to every response?
<dr_willis> djabbour,  ya could of moved cables >:)  Somthing else to watch out for is if you use the BIOS menus to boot a different hard drive.. the drives can reorder their selfs.   Had to fight that last week for an hr.
<moDumass> surely someone else has had to fix this problem before, non of the fixes i have tried have worked
<moDumass> any ideas would be fantastic, i just dont feel like im moving foreward
<ultratek> what is the file type a shortcut should point to to run an app on linux
<tiyowan> Reformer81: What problem are you having?
<hikenboot> /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 doesnt exist in ubuntu 8.1 where is this file moved now?
<dmulholland_> amigamia, odinsbane im pretty sure the card is installed by ubuntu but i think there is something in the way on the hardware side stoping it
<TecnoBrat> dr_willis, hmmm it seems to have to do with fastswitching with gnome ..... I don't even have X installed on this particular machine .. haha
<[TiZ]> moDumass, I don't see your question. What problem are you having?
<amigamia> dmulholland do this
<maek> is there somewhere I can search jauntys pkgs?
<TecnoBrat> err fast login switching
<amigamia> sudo rmmod ssb
<Reformer81> tiyowan: I installed Windows XP and then had to reinstall grub.  But now when I try to boot into Windows, grub gives me "Error 12: Invalid Device Requested"
<amigamia> sudo rmmod b44
<dmulholland_> amigamia, odinsbane network manager also thinks there is a wireless card installed but showing no networks (when it should)
<rathel> I installed intrepid over hardy when I run pavucontrol and try to change the volume of something, the sound just cuts out until I move the volume back to where it was. Help? I'm using Fluxbox by the way.
<amigamia> sudo rmmod w1
<genii> [TiZ]: He's stuck at 600x800
<Reformer81> tiyowan: My menu.lst file is correct.
<odinsbane> dmulholland I know I can turn my light on and off by enabling the card
<tiyowan> Reformer01: Hmmm...lemme run a quick check.
<amigamia> sudo modprobe w1
<amigamia> sudo mobprobe ssb
<[TiZ]> geni: Ah, that's different from low graphics mode. I'm having a similar problem myself.
<ultratek> !
<amigamia> sudo modprobe b44
<amigamia> or you can do this
<santor> Reformer81: soudns like your partition numbering was changed, grub is probably pointing to a ifferent partition than ubuntu is installed on
<tiyowan> Reformer01: 12 : Invalid device requested
<tiyowan> This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does
<tiyowan> not fall under the other device errors.
<ultratek> what is the file type a shortcut should point to on linux to run an app....say google earth for instance
<amigamia> sudo apt-get linux-restricted-modules-"uname -r"
<santor> ultratek: a file with execute permissions set
<Yoh> Hi guys
<Reformer81> tiyowan: I'm not trying to boot Ubuntu (it boots fine).  I am trying to boot to Windows which is installed on hd0,0
<[TiZ]> ultratek, binaries don't normally have extensions, if that's what you're asking.
<ultratek> santor: what would google earth look like for the cmd
<ultratek> ?
<tiyowan> Reformer01: Ok, when you try to boot Windows, grub gives you this error?
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Correct.
<ultratek> iam trying to configure my app list on kooldock
<eternaljoy> how can I watch youtbue videos? iot nedds flash
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Windows booted just fine before Grub, so I know the Windows installation itself is fine.
<[TiZ]> ultratek: you could probably just type googleearth. Hit Alt+f2, and start typing it to see what happens.
<Reformer81> eternaljoy: Hmm... install flash maybe? :)
<eternaljoy> Reformer81, flash-free ?
<eternaljoy> free-flashplayer ?
<tiyowan> Reformer01: Lemme check some more.
<eternaljoy> sudo apt-get install free-flash ?
<Reformer81> eternaljoy: flashplugin-nonfree
<eternaljoy> Reformer81, ty
<Yoh> I have a small problem. I try to run a game on a dedicated X server with wine. The matter is that I have the sound of the game only if i'm on my desktop. When I switch to the X server where the game runs, I have only the images, and no sound ... Do someone know what to do ? =x
<[TiZ]> So, does anyone know how to add custom resolutions to intrepid?
<IntangibleLiquid> I wanted to give FC10 a try, didn't like it. But it removed Ibex from the boot loader, how can I go back to Ibex?
<odinsbane> dmulholland it is probably a broadcomm so some of the things that amigamia is suggesting might be what you need to do.  You could try sudo ifconfig eth0 up  and see if that turns on the light.
<stovicek> [TiZ]: Have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6147012&postcount=10 ? Will that help?
<eternaljoy> i installed flashplugin-nonfree, yet youtbue still claims I need flash. what I do?
<[TiZ]> stovicek: I've seen that one, and that's how I used to do it in Hardy. But it doesn't work. Thanks, though.
<odinsbane> dmulholland I know with fiesty I have to enable restricted modules but with hady I didn't have to do anything.
<kitche> eternaljoy: did you restart firefox or whatever browser you are using and what architecture are you on?
<eternaljoy> kitche, yes
<eternaljoy> kitche, 8.04
<kitche> eternaljoy: what architecture are you on?
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Running fdisk -l doesn't show my windows partition to have the "boot" flag.... is that an issue?
<[TiZ]> eternaljoy, architecture is 32-bit, 64-bit, powerpc, etc.
<eternaljoy> kitche, 8.04
<eternaljoy> 32
<tiyowan> Reformer01: Okay I think I found something useful.
<ultratek> what is the cmd to terminate an app?
<Reformer81> ultratek: kill
<[TiZ]> ultratek, killall (appname)
<Reformer81> ultratek: or killall [appname]
<odinsbane> Okay so I have all of the ffmpeg codecs from media buntu, if I want to get them from another source, the hardy repos, is there a way, short of removing them and reinstalling them?
<eternaljoy> it works now. I just clicked on the flash link on youtube
<Reformer81> tiyowan: ?
<kitche> eternaljoy: yeah probably just needed a refresh you were probably getting a cache of the page
<tiyowan> Reformer01: Do you get any other errors above the Error 12 when you try to boot, or just that?
<Yoh> Hi buddies, can someone help me ?
<lulz> Hello! How can i see a list of Ubuntu update servers?
<Reformer81> tiyowan: That's all.
<j_xinudsb> yes we can
<\slash> mhmm i figured out how to disable/enable sshd via system/services, but how would i go about doing it in terminal?
<eternaljoy> kitche, ok.  btw, qwhen I insert a dvd movie, nothing happens.  any ideas?
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Could it be because my Windows partition doesn't have the "boot" flag?
<ultratek> ty
<Yoh> Thank you j_xinudsb
<Yoh> Well, I have a sound problem. I lunch an application with wine on a dedicated X server, but I have no sound.
<dr_willis> odinsbane,  err.. ffmpeg dosent use codecs as far as i know.. the ffmpeg at medibuntu repos has different features (more features) then the ones in the normal ubuntu repos.. so if you are need the fullest features.. use medibuntu version
<Yoh> I have the sound only when i'm on my original X server.
<kitche> eternaljoy: most likely nothing will you need to open up a player that supports dvd's also need to install libdvdcss#(# is whatever the # is on the repo)
<kapipi> Hmm im having trouble with firefox not getting window decorations (using compiz and emerald).
<Yoh> Kinda crappy. Have sound, but no images, or images but no sound.
<tiyowan> Reformer01: Yep. I think that's the problem.
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Solution?
<lulz> Hello! How can i see a list of Ubuntu update servers?
<ultratek> how do i switch to a program?
<ultratek> through terminal...say gparted...
<WebGuest> Potential user here needing to know something about graphics card and Ubuntu compatibility.... NVIDIA GeForce 7950GT... under the Live CD/DVD, it only allowed me a high rez of 800x600.  This because I haven't installed the OS?  Thanks in advance for your replies.
<tiyowan> Reformer01: Boot into Ubuntu. Go to add/remove programs. Install Gparted. Open up Gparted from System -> Administration. Click on your Windows partition, and select manage flags. Set the boot flag and click apply.
<odinsbane> dr_willis its odd but the fiesty fawn version works better for me.
<tiyowan> Reformer01: In add/remove programs, look for partition editor. Install that.
<odinsbane> (of course on fiesty fawn)
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Yeah, just did that.
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Intrepid comes with GParted installed :)
<arktvrvs> WebGuest: ive had that problem (albeit with a geforce 6100) youll have to install the OS, hit esc on bootup, enter recovery kernel, drop to root, do Xorg -configure, move xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the reboot, and install the nivida driver for best perforfmance
<tiyowan> Reformer81: :-) I'm still a newbie, so forgive me for some dumb advice, but I'm trying to learn by helping others and through observation.
<Reformer81> tiyowan: I'll give that a shot..  But for some reason, in GParted, it shows unallocated space BEFORE my Windows partition and lists Windows as sda5...
<kitche> arktvrvs: you don't really need a xorg.conf anymore really
<Giraffe> kitche: what are you talking about?
<Reformer81> I'm going to try booting now.
<Reformer81> Thanks, tiyowan
<arktvrvs> well with the default config, as WebGuest , i cant get more than 800x600, which is crap
<tiyowan> Reformer81:np, let us know what happens.
<arktvrvs> pardon my french
<kitche> Giraffe: that xorg doesn't need a xorg.conf really
<Reformer81> Wait... this isn't right!
<kitche> Giraffe: it's was just added just recently in the X.org
<Giraffe> i definitely needed to configure mine to get it working
<tiyowan> Reformer81: Could you pastebin your blkid info? It'll be easier to find out a solution once we have a look at your disk structure.
<exodus_ms> X.org wtf
<Reformer81> Could someone PLEASE help me with this! http://paste.ubuntu.com/84185/
<odinsbane> crap, I had an old version in my /usr/local/bin/ directory
<kitche> Giraffe: maybe it's how Ubuntu has it setup maybe
<arktvrvs> xorg.conf definitely isnt *required* but it cannot hurt
<arktvrvs> rather, can only help
<jrib> Reformer81: you need more context...
<alec_> so im having a strange problem, there are programs that just wont open, that were previously working on my machine. any ideas?
<Reformer81> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84186/
<atarinox> has anybody successfully used the FoxyTunes addon w/ Firefox in Intrepid? I tried it and it seems really buggy for some reason, freezing and crashing FF until i disable it
<tiyowan> Reformer81: That's weird....what kind of partition structure is this?
<Reformer81> jrib: Sorry... I've been having a problem with grub NOT booting windows.  Now looking at my disc structure, it looks NOTHING like what I actually setup.
<Luksor> hi
<Reformer81> tiyowan: It's not the way I set it up
<CMD_L1N3> if my ubuntu crashed can someone tell me some logs to check to see what happened?
<Luksor> need help to install driver of vga sis671 in ubuntu 8.10!!!!!
<Reformer81> tiyowan, jrib: I setup 4 primary partitions on this hard drive.  1: Windows, 2: Linux, 3:Empty, 4:/home
<WebGuest> Thanks, "arktvrvs"... I copied/pasted what you wrote so I will know later.  Right now I'm testing Ultimate Edition, but also looking at the kiddie pool of stuff.  Don't want to tackle too much... just want to get off XP in January.
<Ohmu> can I view my own posts in UbuntuForums?  I have a feeling I can't
<Reformer81> tiyowan,jrib: I have no idea why I now have an empty partition at the beginning or why Windows is suddenly partition 5 and extended.
<arktvrvs> welcome
<djabbour> Why is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file so empty in Ubuntu?
<kitche> djabbour: because it's not needed really but can be used
<arktvrvs> djabbour: i assume because xorg now has a lot of internalized configs.
<Wyzard> djabbour: xorg can autodetect most things these days
<Noxz> does anyone know how to recover a harddrive, that was doing a repeated chatter(not clicking) and I removed the circuit board from it, and when I put it back on, it doesnt chatter anymore, btu the bios doesnt find it neither
<Wyzard> djabbour: On my laptop the file is completely empty, in fact
<MaT-dg> can I have a portable X-server on usb-stick?
<tiyowan> Reformer81: I think you should rearrange your partitions?
<Ohmu> oh .. got it
<Reformer81> tiyowan: I already did... and this is NOT how I arranged them!
<Wyzard> Noxz: that sounds like a sign that you damaged the drive's logic board when you took it off
<djabbour> Okay so Ubuntu/Xorg did a bad job of autodetecting my hardware (old laptop)... can I just start tweaking the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tiyowan> Reformer81: Hmm....ok, first things first. We need to fix this booting into Windows thing. Did you try booting into Win?
<Wyzard> djabbour: if you're familiar with how to do that, yes
<djabbour> Wyzard, cool
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Not since I set the boot flag.  But now Ubuntu doesn't have the boot flag.
<Reformer81> This makes no sense.
<Noxz> not damaged at all, I plugged it into the computer after I took it off, and then the computer detects a harddrive, not the size though
<WebGuest> Crap... another question... when accessing NTFS formatted external, I won't be able to write onto it, will I?  Will files be inaccessible *don't have permission error-type of thing*?
<Noxz> it spins up fine though
<Noxz> I think
<Wyzard> Noxz: you just said the computer doesn't detect the drive
<tiyowan> Reformer81: Ok, don't worry about it. You haven't lost any data. We just need to fix this one at a time. Try booting into Win first.
<Scunizi> djabbour: in the first paragraph is a line to reset or rediscover the video and configure it.. dpkg reconfigure-xorg -phigh etc etc. run that first and see if it fixes your problems
<djabbour> Scunizi, I ran it, now the system locks up on boot, lol
<Reformer81> tiyowan: I know I haven't lost anything, but I spent at least 6 hours today reorganizing my partitions and installing Windows.  I'm not liking the idea of having to do it again.
<Scunizi> djabbour: what kind of card
<Wyzard> Noxz: Anyway, the logic board is what contains the interface that talks to the computer, and also controls the drive's mechanics, but damage isn't an all-or-nothing thing
<djabbour> Scunizi, ThinkPad 560E has a Trident TG 9660 card
<ultratek> dmsuperman: i am in gparted using gksu....
<Reformer81> I'll be back, tiyowan... lemme try booting windows.
<Wyzard> Noxz: It's entirely possible for a damaged logic board to be unable to talk properly to the computer even though it can still spin up the drive
<tiyowan> Reformer81: Ok. Go ahead n' boot.
<IntangibleLiquid> can i use 8.04 live cd to restore 8.10 boot loader?
<CPUFreak91> How can I keep grub from installing to the mbr with an alternate install cd?
<Wyzard> IntangibleLiquid: That should work
<genii> IntangibleLiquid: Any livecd will work
<IntangibleLiquid> thanks guy
<mintonr1> n8tuser2-> I got the WPA2 working, all I did was change my broadcasting channel and it works just as good.... weird tho...
<Wyzard> Noxz: If your drive is defective or damaged, your only real option is to return it for warranty service, or buy a new one if it's out of warranty
<Noxz> data recovery
<reformer19> tiyowan: Nope.  Same error.
<genii> Noxz: The main prob is if it's not recognising properly on a hardware level first, no software is going to be able to help
<U-b-u-n-t-u> im starting to hate 8.10 I think I am going to revert to 8.04 anyone else feel the same way or am I crazy
<reformer19> tiyowan: Windows should not have been installed in an Extended partition... is it possible to convert it to a primary?
<Noxz> I mean send it to a lab
<tiyowan> U-b-u-n-t-u: I'm perfectly fine with 8.10. :-)
<CPUFreak91> I don't remember the alternate CD asking me where I wanted to install grub, it just chose the mbr by default
<U-b-u-n-t-u> tiyowan it might be me then
<genii> Noxz: There are data recovery labs, yes
<CPUFreak91> U-b-u-n-t-u: 8.10 rocks, it finally recognized my wireless and my video drivers out of the box
<WebGuest> <WebGuest> Crap... another question... when accessing NTFS formatted external, I won't be able to write onto it, will I?  Will files be inaccessible *don't have permission error-type of thing*?
<tiyowan> Reformer19: Ok...I've found this thread about an unexpected ext. Win partition showing up, lemme check.
<Wyzard> WebGuest: That used to be true, but the current NTFS implementation (ntfs-3g) supports writing
<U-b-u-n-t-u> CPUFreak91 I am seemingly to have memory leaks and cpu issues but im happy the wireless works with it I had an issue with my wireless linksys with 8.04 too havent tried it with 8.10
<oscar>  hola buenas noches
<tiyowan> Reformer19: ps://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/unexpected-w95-extd-lba-partition-368878/ - Check this out.
<oscar> soy nuevo en esta cuestion de
<genii> Noxz: Where I live, the premier data recovery lab is http://www.cbltech.ca/       but you may have to search for another if not in Canada
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > oscar
<oscar> manejo de ubuntu
<ubottu> oscar, please see my private message
<oscar> quisiera una ayuda
<oscar> por favor
<WebGuest> Wyz >>cool... so, there isn't any special formatting that I should be concerned about then?
<CMD_L1N3> i was looking in a log after my laptop crashed. Around the time of the crash i see "Wireless Event too big"
<CMD_L1N3> is that a problem
<oscar> necesito q mi monodevelop
<oscar> este bien
<oscar> q debo hacer
<oscar> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<Jack_Sparrow> oscar English only in here thanks
<oscar> es q no me pueda crear el ejecutable
<reformer19> tiyowan: Since my Windows partition is actually sda5, should I change my menu.lst to go to hd0,5 instead of hd0,0?
<Wyzard> WebGuest: I'm not sure what ntfs-3g uses as the NTFS permissions for newly-created files though...  I'd expect it to set them to be inherited from the parent folder like most files are, but someone told me it doesn't do that
<tiyowan> Reformer19: Try setting the boot flag on the W95 Ext. partition and try booting into Win; I think your Windows got moved to an extended partition.
<wers> whenever I press super+c, it puts my mouse to the center of the screen. how do I disable this? it conflicts with my amarok shortcut
<reformer19> tiyowan: I KNOW it's on an extended partition.  But the w95 partition is actually empty.  There's nothing there.
<kevin__> anyone know any graphics issues and a solution if when i click on a display button in kde 4.1 all i get are diagonal lines and have to hard restart
<reformer19> tiyowan: I'll brb... going to try booting to hd0,5
<tiyowan> reformer19: The W95 partition just defines the range of the extended partitions. Try changing your menu.1st entry, but I don't think it'll work man, because Windows doesn't like booting off a non-primary partition.
<reformer19> tiyowan: Well, it installed itself into an extended partition and booted just fine before grub got ahold of things.
<reformer19> Brb
<ng0n> !#$!$#!
<ng0n> and that's final !
<WebGuest> Ok guys... I think the rest of my questions will be trial and error (programs) before getting 8GB of RAM for my first 64bit installation.  Your help is/was/will be greatly appreciated.
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Yeah... still no good.
<Reformer81> I'm going to end up having to wipe my entire fricken hard drive and start all over, aren't I?
<maek> is there a way to see what compile options a given pkg was built with?
<JohnE> when I do apt-get install mysql-server, it prompts me to change the mysql password.  But I want to do this from a shell script.  How do I make sure the script can run past this point?
<tiyowan> Reformer81: No way, dude. You don't need to do that....
<ultratek> how do i install gtk+  ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me does i686 = 64 bit?
<Reformer81> tiyowan: How else am I supposed to get Windows onto a primary partition instead of extended?
<DaveKong> rookeeeeeeeee, no
<Reformer81> ...but that doesn't explain why it won't boot.
<maek> rookeeeeeeeee: no
<DaveKong> rookeeeeeeeee, that just means newer intel chip
<maek> rookeeeeeeeee: it means like fast 386, say a pentium 4 and above
<CMD_L1N3> i was looking in a log after my laptop crashed. Around the time of the crash i see "Wireless Event too big"
<tiyowan> Reformer81: What option did you choose when you installed Ubuntu? Manual paritioning or guided?
<ultratek> how do i install gtk+ ?
<Reformer81> tiyowan: I installed Ubuntu over a year ago... but I also do manual.
<tiyowan> blkid
<rookeeeeeeeee> so 64 bit is faster than i686?
<Reformer81> always*
<jscinoz_> rookeeeeeeeee, x86_64 is 64bit, if you want to check if your cpu can do 64bit, do "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and look for "lm" under flags.
<DaveKong> rookeeeeeeeee, 64 is 64 bit i686 implies 32 bit
<jscinoz_> rookeeeeeeeee, yes if applications are designed and optomised for it.
<CPUFreak91> oh, I see the newer alternate disks don't overwrite your efi partition with an mbr boot loader
<jscinoz_> optimised*
<CPUFreak91> that's handy
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Oh crap... I know what happened.  Windows MAKES you create a special partition just for it to copy files to.  This pushed the partitions over the 4 maximum and Windows had to create an extended.
<Reformer81> tiyowan: I remember that now.
<DaveKong> rookeeeeeeeee, if you do things which handle large files, database manipulation, video editing etc 64 might be good idea otherwise it won't be too big a difference and 64 has less support right now
<tiyowan> Rerformer81: I'd recommend this. Get a liveCD, move the Windows partition and any NTFS partitions to the beginning of the drive, then put the linux partitions into extended.
<DaveKong> rookeeeeeeeee, you also need 64 bit if you want to use more than 4GB ram
<Reformer81> tiyowan: So... another 8 hours of waiting lol
<tiyowan> Reformer81: This is will require a lot of work in addition to moving the partitions around. If you haven't got too much data, wipe it all out and start over fresh.
<Wyzard> DaveKong: not entirely true; 32-bit kernels can support up to 64GB of physical RAM if built with PAE support
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Yeah... that's what I was thinking I'd have to do... it'll take me all night, though.
<Wyzard> DaveKong: The limitation is that no individual process can use more than 4GB of it
<Reformer81> tiyowan: Thankfully my /home/ partition has always been on a separate physical hard drive.
<bluefox83> ok, so where is the splash screen thingy that shows when ubuntu is loading?
<DaveKong> Wyzard, thanks for the info, never knew that
<tiyowan> Reformer81: I just have six partitions on this drive. DellUtilities. NTFS Boot. NTFS. Home. Root. Swap.
<Wyzard> DaveKong: The -generic kernel doesn't have PAE enabled but the -server one probably does
<CMD_L1N3> okay my ubuntu has crashed two times in a row. both logs i looked at one thing in common. "CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain
<Joseph> hola!
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cr4z3d> oh no! the internets are dying
<tiyowan> netsplit?
<stovicek> wheeeeee
<Joseph> internet is dying?
<camden> i must be something to do with the tubes
<tiyowan> :-)
<Wyzard> interesting, one bot to recognize a netsplit and invoke a factoid on another bot?
<camden> anyone know subversion well?
<cr4z3d> haha yeah that is interesting.. and weird
<Wyzard> camden: I'm familiar with it, though not an expert
<Joseph> damn!!! too many people
<hackeron> is anyone able to install intrepid from a usb storage device? -- I tried the methods in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and none of them worked :(
<bgamari> maco, whoa, you're here too?
<DaveKong> Anyone know how to edit the openbox menu in a lxde session?
<osxdude> Yay! Unsplitty!
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how to install the new firefox 3.0.4.tar.bz2
<CMD_L1N3> okay my ubuntu has crashed two times in a row. both logs i looked at one thing in common. "CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain"
<Joseph> Firefox is not running here.... Somebody help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, Is the kernel still alive after the error?
<rebel_kid> i installed lamp and created an index.php file in the /var/www directory when i go to localhost my browser tries to download the file, shouldnt a Linux Apache MySQL and PHP server have php configured?
<nomasteryoda> Joseph, ... open a gnome-terminal and try running with the command "firefox"
<Flannel> rookeeeeeeeee: what's wrong with the version in the repositories?
<Joseph> only firefox???
<mneptok> rookeeeeeeeee: if you're asking how, you probably shouldn't.
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: yes i believe so. my computer screen goes black and then back to login.
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, that usually isn't the end of the world
<nomasteryoda> well you said firefox
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, ahhh, that's xorg crashing
<CMD_L1N3> oh okay
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nomasteryoda> ya you just type that and let me know what error it produces...
<rookeeeeeeeee> well i need an addon theat requires upgrading
<Joseph> I mean... without apt-get or sth¿???
<mneptok> rookeeeeeeeee: "need" an add-on?
<nomasteryoda> right... it should be installed
<ultratek> what is the cmd to install this file:rawtherapee24b3.tgz
<mneptok> rookeeeeeeeee: you're willing to possibly compltely break your browser installation for an extension?
<Flannel> rookeeeeeeeee: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Joseph what are the changes you removed something it needed in order to run with synaptic?
<rookeeeeeeeee> ibex
<Flannel> rookeeeeeeeee: Then you already have 3.0.4
<cr4z3d> rookeeeeeeeee: it comes with 3.0.4
<quizme> hi does anybody use Amazon EC2 for running their Ubuntu server??
<cr4z3d> oh damn beat me to it
<vimix> no... ibex comes with 3.0.3
<tiyowan> CMD_L1N3: Perhaps this helps? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/221437
<quizme> i'm trying to set up DNS for EC2.
<aboucher> i tried virtualbox ose and says i need the version for my linux kernel, so i download the virtualbox-osw-modlues-generic and nothing happened. so i installed it in wine and that wont run. whats wrong?
<rookeeeeeeeee> why is it telling me i have to upgrade
<Flannel> vimix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/firefox  3.0.4
<ultratek> what is the cmd to install this file:rawtherapee24b3.tgz:-/
<Joseph> Error: Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<cr4z3d> rookeeeeeeeee: do an apt-get upgrade and you should have 3.0.4
<mneptok> !repeat > ultratek
<ubottu> ultratek, please see my private message
<DaveKong> aboucher,  TRY dkpm
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: is there anything specific i should be looking for in the xorg log
<MoLoot_> ever since I upgraded to intreped, I can listen to music on myspace and some sites can't view videos properly.  Anyone help?
<rookeeeeeeeee> oh maybe it wants me to upgrade to beta
<aboucher> whats that>
<nomasteryoda> ok, i got similar error when i tried using an untar'd firefox instead of the .deb ...
<nomasteryoda> trying to remember how i solved it
<mneptok> rookeeeeeeeee: what is the extension?
<MoLoot_> can=can't
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, if you're lucky, they will be a backtrace at the end
<binskipy2u> hate to ask in here, but anyone know if there's a program or hack for kubuntu that changes wallpapers in KUBUNTU, like DesktopDrapes does in Ubuntu?
<mneptok> binskipy2u: #kubuntu
<Joseph> I have this error message when trying to open Firefox from Terminal
<Joseph> Error: Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<DaveKong> aboucher, sorry dkms
<aboucher> what is that'
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Joseph use synaptic and uninstall everything instance of firefox then reinstall
<binskipy2u> im there
<binskipy2u> no one seems to knwo
<binskipy2u> figure with 1300+ people, someone may know something
<Joseph> what's the code?
<mneptok> binskipy2u: that's not a reason to ask KDE questions in a GNOME channel
<MoLoot_> I'm guessing that I need to download a package, but I don't know which...?
<cr4z3d> binskipy2u: could probably create a script to do it.. but know nothing about setting a wallpaper in KDE via command line
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: I see an AUDIT at the time of the second crash
<nomasteryoda> that should make it work
<mneptok> binskipy2u: be patient. someone that knows will show up in #k
<Draceee> hello
<DaveKong> aboucher, or try reinstalling I have had to do that a couple times for some reason the kernel got messed up
<Draceee> im trying to run a server
<Draceee> but bat files dont run in linux?
<aboucher> ok
<n8tuser2> Draceee-> correct
<Roey> hi
<Roey> libmysqlclient15-dev doesn't seem to be compiled with -fPIC for 64-bit architectures, and it's breaking my compile of amarok 2.
<Draceee> So how can I?
<quizme> can i run my own dns server on ubuntu ?
<cr4z3d> quizme: yes
<Draceee> I have .java and .class files.........
<quizme> cr4z3d how do i do that?  is it hard ?
<Draceee> would it be possible to run my server on linux?
<cr4z3d> quizme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093 take a look there
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, ahh, alright
<n8tuser2> Draceee-> yes, what webapp you want to run?
<quizme> cr4z3d thanks
<chfwiggum> binskipy2u: u mean changing wallpapers automatically- like a slide show?
<binskipy2u> yeah that too
<Draceee> what do you mean?
<n8tuser2> Draceee-> for java, you can use Tomcat5
<binskipy2u> im using ubuntu now, w/desktop drapes
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: there are four similar AUDIT messages back to back
<binskipy2u> jsut wondering if there's a program like that for kubuntu
<binskipy2u> i'm thinking of installing kbuntu also
<Joseph> what do I uninstall Firefox using Synaptic???
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, messages?
<yagga> linux refresh help please /etc/passwd gives an x after user name or there abouts this means a link to the password right? what command gives the hex representation of the password
<chfwiggum> binskipy2u: as far as i know, itś already integrated
<Joseph> I mean HOW
<chfwiggum> binskipy2u: u change it where u change ur wallpapers
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: same lines in the log
<CMD_L1N3> :-)
<binskipy2u> ill have to look into that
<binskipy2u> thanks
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Joseph do you have synaptic installed?
<n8tuser2> yagga->  you would not be able to decode it back from /etc/passwd
<cr4z3d> yagga: passwords are stored as hashes in /etc/shadow now
<kristian_> Newbie Question: i want rtorrent to download to /home/username/torrent, so in rtorrent.rc, i edited directory = ~/torrent, but it will download to /home/username/. Anyone know what to do?
<majikman> how do i get a list of packages available to install?
<Joseph> yes
<Joseph> but when trying to open it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok go there and in the search type in firefox
<yagga> n8tuser2: i know just trying to recall
<Joseph> i receive this message
<aboucher> how many times did you reinstall virtualbox?
<Joseph> dkpg not installed
<yagga> cr4z3d: ty
<Joseph> or sth... and it closes
<kristian_> rtorrent.rc is located /home/username/rtorrent.rc
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, Rather, what exactly are the messages?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Joseph this is beyond my ability to help you then sorry
<Joseph> thx anyway
<U-b-u-n-t-u> np
<Joseph> is there a way to uninstall synaptic?
<Joseph> from terminal
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: http://pastebin.com/d1c562ddd
<Joseph> and then reinstall it
<MoLoot_> I even reinstalled firefox which didn't help...
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, hmm, yeah, doesn't look too useful
<aboucher> to reinstall should i remove then install or just reinstall virtual box?
<ari_stress> hi guys, is solid state disk the same as usbstick?
<bgamari> ari_stress, they both use FLASH memory
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: what do the (II)'s and (EE)'s mean?
<Joseph> ok UBUNTU... I've already opened Synaptic and typed Firefox...
<vimix> ari_stress where ar u come from?
<Joseph> I have 7 packs
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, (II) means the message is informational, (EE) means it's an error
<Flannel> Joseph: Is that a problem?
<Joseph> uh hum
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, this is occurring during your session, right?
<Joseph> I need to uninstall and then reinstall firefox
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, not while in gdm
<Joseph> cuz it's not working
<Flannel> Joseph: What isn't working?
<Joseph> Firefox
<Joseph> It does not open
<kristian_> Newbie Question: i want rtorrent to download to /home/username/torrent, so in /home/username/rtorrent.rc, i edited directory = ~/torrent, but it will download to /home/username/ instead of /home/username/torrent. Anyone know what to do? :)
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: no
<schnauzer> Joseph: Try opening a terminal and typing "firefox"
<[Sarai]> Anybody in here good with sound and sound cards?
<Joseph> Yes I did
<Joseph> and nothing happened
<Flannel> Joseph: Have you tried safe mode?
<cr4z3d> kristian_: i don't know much about rtorrent but try changing it to ~/torrent/ instead
<Joseph> no
<Joseph> yet
<Joseph> how do I do that?
<kristian_> cr4z3d : hmmm, that might work. ill give it a shot. :) thanks.
<node357> I have a stuttery mouse when playing DX8 and DX9 games, anyone know a fix? wine 1.0.1 + Ubuntu Intrepid
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, the "internal errors' during modesetting look a little foreboding
<Flannel> Joseph: open a terminal, then type `firefox -safe-mode`
<Joseph> ok... let me do it
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, but the server seems to work through it just fine, so I don't know what to say
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, I'd say the only way to figure this one out will be SSH and a debugger
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: would a reinstall do anything to help?
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, perhaps
<recon69> I had it with ubuntu crappy wireless , bug stopping me from filing a bug report lol
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, tough to say without knowing what the issue is
<Joseph> I receive this message: Could not find compatible GRE btw version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, It would be nice to know
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, You're on intrepid
<bgamari> ?
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: the other day i had to do a hard reset. frozen screen from a game.
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: could that have anything to do with it
<kristian_> cr4z3d : did't work. :(
<stovicek> kristian_: I've always used the full location, not the shortcut. IE: /home/username/directory/ instead of ~/directory/
<Rascal> I am getting freezes all the time on 8.10
<Draceee> How can i run a runescape private server on linux?
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, Do you mind pasting your entire Xorg.0.log?
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, as well as the output of dmesg
<slyski> Does anyone know of a 64bit port of acrobat reader?
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: nope.
<recon69> CMD_L1N3: i'v had 5 kernel panics today
<kristian_> stovicek : i will give it a shot. :)
<CMD_L1N3> recon69: eww that sucks.
<Rascal> I want to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04.  What's the best way to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<izinucs> Rascal, reinstall
<Flannel> Joseph: Try running this: sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global
<cidesign> !downgrade
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Although that is a feature I would like
<recon69> tried to submit a bug report but my bug is stopping me from doing to lol
<Draceee> How can i run a runescape private server on linux? Its composed of .java and .class files, as well as .bat for java compiler
<Joseph> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> genii Simple, make a backup...
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I know, I know.. ;)
<bgamari> genii, Rascal, try helping to fix the issues if you can before downgrading
<Draceee> How can i run a runescape private server on linux? Its composed of .java and .class files, as well as .bat for java compiler
<Jack_Sparrow> Draceee that is rather offtopic in a Ubuntu Suport channel
<Draceee> meh
<Flannel> Draceee: You'll need to compile it into a jar, then just run the jar
<Rascal> Fix?  How can I fix the freeze?
<genii> bgamari: I do my part :)
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: http://pastebin.com/d2fabc3f9
<Draceee> Is it? essentially, my question is, how can I conver those file types for use on linux
<Joseph> thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Joseph> now it works....+ç
<Draceee> Flannel: compile the whole server folder into a jar?
<Joseph> Greetings from Colombia!!!!!
<Draceee> Flannel: Wait nvm :-$
<Joseph> Thnks FLANNEL
<aboucher> !virtualmachine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualmachine
<Draceee> Ill go try that
<aboucher> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<yagga> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cylux> Why is it I cannot edit files within my home folder of the user I am currently logged into?
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: http://pastebin.com/d23f2618f
<Joseph> Flannel you are a CAPO... U R the man... thx... bye!!!
<aboucher> virtualbox wont work for me
<bgamari> genii, thanks from us all
<kristian_> stovicek : can you copy the exact from rtorrent.rc for me please. i can't it to work still by using long path.
<trezx> konnichiwa everybody
<maek> anyone here using awesome wm compiled from git?
<stovicek> kristian_: this is mine http://pastebin.com/m9a50abf
<genii> cylux: Possibly because they are downloaded with permissions preserved. Or been decompressed from a tar file or so into original owner's ownership
<moDumass> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<keres_> arg@firefox
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, :( sorry, doesn't look good
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, no clues
<[Sarai]> How about graphics cards, anyone good with graphics cards?
<kristian_> stovicek : thanks very much! now i will try to figure out this once and for all. :-P
<recon69> my ubuntu seems to be in a infinite loop of broadcast requests with my router while it tries to submin the bug report
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: might be time to do a clean install :-(
<wsgordon_> question, anyone have the link to installing codex in ubuntu ?
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, how reproducible is the issue?
<Flannel> !codecs | wsgordon_
<ubottu> wsgordon_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mneptok> wsgordon_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cylux> genii: No, I mean if I just do nano -w newfile.txt - It wont letm e save it.
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: not at all. it's happened twice in 15 minutes between 9 and about 10:15. hasn't happened since
<mneptok> CMD_L1N3: have you run xfix?
<wsgordon_> thanks
<\slash> is there a java creator for ubuntu ?
<CMD_L1N3> mneptok: nope
<trezx> is it a problem if the computer stays at 33% load while using compiz?
<genii> cylux: It's conceivable you are in just  /home               and not in   /home/your-username
<mneptok> CMD_L1N3: if you have X issues, that's a good place to start
<tiyowan> Using BitTorrent client on Intrepid. Port forwarding is OK on the router. But I'm still getting the port as being closed. Could ufw be blocking it?
<Wyzard> trezx: That may mean you're using software OpenGL
<mneptok> tiyowan: not unless you configured it to do so
<wsgordon_> !flash player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash player
<Wyzard> \slash: If you're looking for an IDE for writing code, Eclipse and NetBeans both run in Linux
<mneptok> wsgordon_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, can you run uname -a for me?
<stovicek> kristian_: you may have to make that directory location if you haven't already. rtorrent may not create it on its own.
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, actually, never mind
<wsgordon_> the extras include flash ?
<CMD_L1N3> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-10-generic #1 SMP Fri Nov 21 12:00:22 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<mneptok> wsgordon_: run it and find out :)
<tiyowan> mneptok: Hmmm, don't remember doing that. :/ Cmd for viewing ufw blocked ports, if you know it, please?
<\slash> wyzard i tried eclipse but i get errors while i use utilities.. for instance import java.util.scanner.. but when i run via javac terminal it runs fine
<wsgordon_> allready installing
<genii> cylux: Also if you are in recovery mode, all partitions are mounted read-only
<\slash> doesnt eclipse support utilities ?
<recon69> baa, going to try install Gentoo, ubuntu was great untill i had to use wireless
<mneptok> tiyowan: ufw is disabled by default. it blocks nothing until you tell it to.
<mneptok> tiyowan: what client?
<aboucher> gentoo supports wireless?
<CITguy-Artemis> ﻿does anybody know how i can see what a program is doing in the background. (output to command line)
<CMD_L1N3> mneptok: is xfix a program i can download from somewhere?
<cr4z3d> CITguy-Artemis: run it from a terminal
<recon69> been 6 months of headache's since I upgraded from 6.06
<tiyowan> mneptok: Default one in intrepid. Transmission BitTorrent client. Any good *nix torrent clients you'd recommend?
<Wyzard> \slash: of course it does -- it'll recognize any classes in the standard library (e.g. java.util.*) as well as any library jars you've added to your project
<kristian_> stovicek : yeah, tried first without creating dir and then it didnt work, so i tried again after mkdir, but still it doesnt want to do it! aaaaaaaaaaa! :-P
<mneptok> CMD_L1N3: boot the machine. press <esc> to get the GRUB menu. boot to recovery mode. "xfix" will be a menu option.
<CITguy-Artemis> well, that's the thing. Nautilus won't run from a terminal AND display output.
<wsgordon_> is there a flash video capture utility for linux ?
<emhs> Hello all.  I'm trying to config wireless on an HP zv6000 in Intrepid.  BCM4318 chip.  Failing horribly.  Anyone got a sec to help?
<diff_> hello, all! :)
<\slash> wyzard then why ami getting an error when the program ran fine through terminal
<CMD_L1N3> mneptok: k thanks
<mneptok> tiyowan: ignore what Transmission tells you unless you cannot seed.
<Wyzard> \slash: What's the error?
<\slash> the error is pointing at the imported util
<diff_> How to define, whether there is multicast support on my linux?
<mneptok> tiyowan: that port indicator has ... issues.
<cr4z3d> CITguy-Artemis: sure it will open up a terminal and type nautilus
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, yeah, your issue reminded me of another issue I'm tracking with GEM/UXA
<\slash> Scanner cannot be resolved to a type
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, but you aren't running new enough code for it I don't think
<\slash> theres 2 tiny red x's one on the import part and one in the new scanner part
<tiyowan> mneptok: Hey. :-) Thank you very much. Would you kindly recommend another client, then?
<\slash> im 110% sure there are no mistakes or case sensitive issue's in the code
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: should i try xfix like mneptok suggested?
<CITguy-Artemis> in ubuntu, when i type in "nautilus" it opens a nautilus browser window and then displays a command prompt. no output
<stategrid> ?
<mneptok> tiyowan: Deluge
<emhs> I've tried the usual guides, but ndiswrapper isn't working and neither is b44.
<kristian_> stovicek : the only things i have edited in rtorrent.rc is: "download_rate = 100", "upload_rate = 30" and "directory = /home/kristian/torrent/" and the rtorrent.rc is located /home/kristian/rtorrent.rc
<cr4z3d> CITguy-Artemis: what kind of output are you looking for
<CITguy-Artemis> i'm trying to see what is going on in the background when i change a folder's icon
<mneptok> !info deluge
<ubottu> Package deluge does not exist in intrepid
<Wyzard> \slash: Looks like Scanner was added in Java 5...  you might be running Eclipse using something like GIJ that doesn't provide all the Java 5 stuff
<mneptok> !info deluge-torrent
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.9.3-1 (intrepid), package size 2074 kB, installed size 5872 kB
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, couldn't hurt
<\slash> how do i fix this prob?
<stovicek> kristian_: rtorrent can be touchy. sometimes it helps to restart the app or remove and reload .torrent files in order to get things to work right.
<tiyowan> menptok: Much thanks, friend.
<xiangfu> my system just no sound, the the sound card it atiixp, and i use pulseaudio sound system.
<\slash> may i pm you?
<tanath> how can i stop my speakers from beeping? this isn't normal
<xiangfu> my notebook is IBM R51e
<Wyzard> \slash: Open Window->Preferences, and under Java, Installed JREs, see what's listed there
<wsgordon_> 42% downloaded ?
<Mal3ko> guys what does this mean: "SIGINT signal"
<emhs> So I could really use some help with this.  Once again: Ubuntu 8.10, HP zv6000, broadcom BCM4318, total wireless failure.
<Wyzard> \slash: What do you see in the Name and Location columns there?
<Mal3ko> tee -i
<tanath> my speakers are emitting a rapid, low-pitched beeping, that won't stop
<xiangfu> there is ting tings in the terminal .
<wsgordon_> I had to install 8.10 8.04 would not work
<Wyzard> Mal3ko: SIGINT is the interrupt signal, aka Ctrl-C
<genii> tanath: Your speakers or your motherboard speaker?
<\slash> java control panel or tools?
<kristian_> stovicek : have tried, but will try again. :)
<xiangfu> and alsamixer is all max volume
<tanath> genii, my speakers
<\slash> could u be more specific please
<Mal3ko> Wyzard: thanks
<tanath> genii, it's making it so no other sound will play
<Shazzamy> hello
<Wyzard> \slash: Open the Preferences window (Window->Preferences on the menu bar)
<genii> tanath: OK. Motherboard that sound usually means overheating and will shut down abruptly
<tanath> genii, no, NOT motherboard
<\slash> yeah then theres java control panel and java tools
<Wyzard> \slash: You get a window with a list of items on the left side...  click the arrow next to "Java", then click on "Installed JREs"
<tanath> genii, and it's more rapid than that
<Wyzard> \slash: I mean the Eclipse menu, not the GNOME Applications menu
<genii> tanath: What soundcard?
<\slash> rofl my bad
<tanath> genii, not sure
<Shazzamy> I am new to ubuntu and was wondering if I could get just a smidge of help,
<Shazzamy> http://linuxoniphone.blogspot.com/2008/11/linux-on-iphone.html
<trezx> is it a problem if the computer stays at 33% load while using compiz?
<wsgordon_> is there any software for ubuntu to sync with cellphones
<genii> tanath: What does:   lspci | grep Audio              report?
<emhs> Anyone got a sec to help with a wireless config under Intrepid?  I've got an HP zv6000 and I'm having no luck.
<\slash> java-1.5.0
<Shazzamy> look at that, and the instructions, the first command "sudo ./loadibec openiboot-ipod.img3" isnt working, the "sudo ./loadibec" command not found
<Wyzard> \slash: What's the location?
<tanath> genii, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<\slash> ~/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0
<genii> tanath: OK. These ones have issues
<tanath> genii, wasn't a prob before
<Rascal> I want to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04.  Most advice on the net says the you have to reinstall if you want to do this.  I have a loopback system running on on NTFS.  What's the best way to reinstall?
<Wyzard> hmm...  that sounds like Sun Java rather than GIJ, but I'm not sure (I don't have an Ubuntu machine with Java installed)
<genii> tanath: Is your mic plugged in? Might be near-feedback
<Wyzard> \slash: Did you install any packages with "sun-java" in their name?
<tanath> genii, strangely, only my keyboard mute seems to stop it (temporarily). using the volume control to mute doesn't work
<kristian_> stovicek : tried and not working! :( this is what i have done: "sudo apt-get install rtorrent", "cp /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/examples/rtorrent.rc ~/" and edited with settings i said above and run rtorrent, added torrent by backspace, and it will download to /home/username and not where i set.
<Shazzamy> hmm
<\slash> only java jdk 6
<Anacranom> ikonia, you still vouch for "t"
<tanath> genii, yes... but it didn't do it when i first plugged it in
<tanath> genii, hmm, rubbing the mic makes noise in the speaker... but the beeping continues
<tanath> genii, and nothing else can play sound
<Wyzard> \slash: and how did you install that?
<\slash> apt-get
<Wyzard> what package exactly?
<genii> tanath: I've had to keep recompiling alsa on this box since same card and mic issues. But with pulseaudio not sure now
<\slash> i honestly forgot
<\slash> but dont u think if it was a package issue then it wouldnt of ran under javac command?
<tanath> genii, hmm, seems it is the mic. it goes away when i unplug it, and comes back when i plug it in
<Wyzard> \slash: Was it sun-java6-jdk?
<kasansweat> Sorry for what might seems like an obvious question -- but is there a way to play iTunes video (downloadable content) in ubuntu?
<mneptok> \slash: what does "java -version" return?
<\slash> yes
<stovicek> kristian_: just a wild guess, do you have ownership of the rtorrent.rc file?
<tanath> genii, i hadn't tried that though 'cause it's a pain. plugs in at back
<genii> tanath: Check in mixer then the mic settings
<mneptok> kasansweat: DRM?
<\slash> java version "1.6.0_0"
<emhs> I could really use some help with this wireless problem.  If anyone's got some time, it's Intrepid on an HP zv6000, broadcom chip.
<mneptok> \slash: got a JRE?
<kasansweat> mneptok - not sure, was trying to check out a high quality version of the new Watchmen trailer
<\slash> i dont think so
<kristian_> stovicek : im not quite sure what you mean by "ownership"?
<\slash> but how can i check
<Wyzard> \slash: Installing Java 6 would not give you a /usr/lib/jre/java-1.5.0 -- that'd give you /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.10 (assuming 8.10)
<mneptok> \slash: that command i gave you should tell you
<eternaljoy> why this doesnt work?  sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.100.98/linux /mnt/win1
<Wyzard> \slash: so that /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0 that Eclipse is running under must've come from something else
<eternaljoy> it worked yesterday
<nnull> !nvdeco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdeco
<Wyzard> \slash: What's in your /usr/lib/jvm directory?
<\slash> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<kasansweat> the video tries to open on its own in Rhythmbox and crashes, I tried dragging the link to totem and get a gzip codec error
<\slash> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<\slash> thats all that returned with your command
<mneptok> \slash: you don;t have Sun's Java
<tanath> genii, where's the mic settings?
<genii> eternaljoy: Maybe because user "root" doesn't exisy on the windows share
<mneptok> \slash: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Wyzard> That's not Sun Java, but it should still work (it's not some old version that lacks java.util.Scanner at least)
<dsnaike> REGISTER MICHELLE30 dsnaike@yahoo.com
<tanath> genii, heh, where's both?
<Wyzard> sun-java6-jdk actually (-plugin is just the browser plugin, and won't ensure you have a compiler and such)
<stovicek> kristian_: I'm wondering if your rtorrent.rc is named correctly or that you have ownership of it. It should be named .rtorrent.rc with the leading period to make it "hidden".
<mneptok> Wyzard: but it will get the JRE
<[Sarai]> Ubuntu doesn't recognise my headsets. My sound works now but it doesn't route the sound through the headphones- it just goes to my onboard speakers. What can I do?
<Wyzard> but even if you install that, you want to uninstall any *other* copies of Java you may have too
<eternaljoy> genii, it worked yeserday
<tanath> genii, sound tests with sound applet give connection refused
<Wyzard> mneptok: He's trying to develop in Eclipse, so he needs the JDK
<genii> tanath: Unfortunately I'm currently on KDE desktop, you'll need to ask someone with gnome to find mixer settings
<\slash> wyzard http://pastebin.com/m69e2c0ae thats in the dir
<stategrid> i have a problem ,i have ticked the "cube atlantis" but i can't see any fish when using 3d cube
<Wicked> how come everyone in a while a new bar shows up in the open windows bar that says launching http cache cleaner
<stategrid> where is wrong
<Wicked> then just goes away
<wsgordon_> anyone got suggestions for a good video / audio player ?
<\slash> mneptok i got sun java
<\slash> its listed in my dir
<Ronbeing> Hello people!
<\slash> sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
<\slash> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Wyzard> \slash: You have Sun Java 6 *and* GCJ's clone of Java 1.5
<kristian_> stovicek : umm! will have a look.
<Wyzard> \slash: and the 1.5 one seems to be what Eclipse was running under
<Wyzard> and you might have both Sun Java and OpenJDK installed; I'm not sure
<\slash> mhmmm
<genii> eternaljoy: Does:  smbclient -L 192.168.100.98                            show any services?
<\slash> so what would u advise me to do?
<Wyzard> Unless you actually need multiple copies of Java (which is unlikely), you want to choose exactly one, either Sun Java 6 or OpenJDK, and uninstall all others
<kristian_> stovicek : that might be it! there is no leading .! brb!
<Ronbeing> You find yourself in the company of a halfling, and an ill tempered dragon. Remember, you don't have to outrun the dragon, just the halfling.
<emhs> I need help configuring the wireless on my HP z6000 laptop.  Intrepid, broadcom chip.
<Wyzard> run "dpkg -S" on each of those directories in /usr/lib/jvm to find out what packages they're from, and uninstall the ones you don't need -- especially the ones with "gcj" in their name
<eternaljoy> genii, ill look
<\slash> aight
<\slash> i'll check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Ronbeing
<ubottu> Ronbeing, please see my private message
<\slash> thanks
<bonhoffer> i can't get any sound -- is there a good way to troubleshoot?
<eternaljoy> genii, it gave an output
<eternaljoy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tanath> genii, i killed pulseaudio and that fixed it
<eternaljoy> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/84204/
<genii> tanath: Hah
<garrett88> #programmers
<genii> eternaljoy: reading
<emhs> Does anyone have a minute to help me troubleshoot my wireless?
<garrett88> sorry.
<nottha_k> does anyone know how to get the brightness keys to work on a dell mini 9 outside of gnome?
<free>  \slash use update-alternatives to put the correct symlinks for your java,   man update-alternatives
<Lancelot> how do i download the new amarok (2.0) for Ubuntu 8.10?
<tanath> genii, although the PA manager still says connxn refused...
<eternaljoy> genii, ok
<maek> how does one add a path to where ldd is searching?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancelot you compile it yourself and risk breaking dependencies
<tanath> genii, thanks anyway
<Lancelot> don't know how to do that...
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<genii> tanath: np
<olskolirc> im on intrepid and with kde4.1.  How do I hade my panels?
<Lancelot> sorry, Jack, what is that?
<genii> eternaljoy: Well, it is accessible and offering that share. Does dir you are trying to mount to exists?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancelot or look for a ubuntu deb.. not just a debian deb
<Lancelot> wow, jack, i'm sorry, but you lost me buddy :P
<Lancelot> okay, where would i find that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancelot you can stick to the repos, find one online or read up, compile it yourself
<eternaljoy> genii, yes
<Lancelot> the repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<eternaljoy> genii, session request to 192.168.100.98 failed (Called name not present) <-- whats that mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<azteech> anyone know of problem(s) with 8.10 livecd (amd64 desktop) not properly setting up video (nvidia GeForce 7300 GT) when it first boots up? And if so, is there a work around for it?
<tanath> genii, spoke to soon. it didn't fix it. went to play a vid again, and it's looping the first bit of the sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancelot will that one work for you
<genii> eternaljoy: I'm not sure, have not seen it before
<DaveKong> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<Lancelot> yes, it should
<DaveKong> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Lancelot> how do i get it? sorry if i sound newbie lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancelot from a terminal.. sudo apt-get install amarok
<genii> eternaljoy: I suspect it means we did not use name of the windows box
<Wyzard> azteech: It worked for me with an 8800GT, aside from the picture being poorly positioned (top part of the screen is cut off)
<Lancelot> i think it would just install the older one, would it not?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancelot it should install the version I just brought up
<Lancelot> okay, thanks pal ;)
<tanath> genii, unplugging mic doesn't help, and PA still isn't running, so...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<noriyuki> Hi my problem is not ubuntu but something else (I need somehelp with a manual car) can anybody help me in a private conversation
<lat> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10. When I start the machine "Binding to yp server failed."  When I type "sudo /usr/lib/yp/ypinit -m" at the console, I get a list of thousands of websites.  Is this normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> noriyuki Please find a more appropiate channel to ask, thanks
<Mquack> guys, i have ubuntu on my other desktop, however i need to install windows back on it for some purposes,, after booting into cd and it goign thru the little blue startup thing ... it gives me a BSOD saying "BIOS in this syste is not fully ACPI compliant. please contact system vendor etc) and **STOP: 0x000000A5 , etc etc... I think ubuntu must've deleted or changed MBR or something how can i fix this??
<azteech> Wyzard, everything points to possible detection issue. x.org recognizes the card just fine .. but when it gets up and running on the desktop, am limited to 800x600 @ 61hz ... with LTS livecd, recoginized my setup properly ...
<Mquack> i've had win on this box for years
<Wyzard> azteech: The free driver isn't perfect
<Jack_Sparrow> Mquack try asking in #windows
<eternaljoy> genii, do you even understand how to do this?
<genii> eternaljoy: Yes.
<noriyuki> Jack_Sparrow, lol thats why I said private conversation lol I dunno what channel I can use and neither I have time
<tanath> genii, hmm, i closed the app that started the sound, but it's still going
<eternaljoy> genii, well how do I access my networked C: drive?
<genii> eternaljoy: I just tested this here and when i use machine name it doesn't spit out the errors
<tanath> genii, nvm. was hung in bg
<eternaljoy> genii, whats wrong with this command? sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.100.98/linux /mnt/win1
<kristian_> stovicek : thank you!!! :) i copyed the file, when i should have copied the example file and renamed it with a "." infront.
<azteech> Wyzard, so are you possibly suggesting I go ahead with install then? That when it is installed video should work properly? Or, you saying it may, or may not function properly, and I should probably leave set up at 8.04 LTS with everything working correctly?
<genii> eternaljoy: I'm testing here, hang on
<eternaljoy> genii, ok
<stovicek> kristian_: excellent.... glad I could help. everything's working as expected, then?
<cr4z3d> should probably use cifs instead of smbfs? at least taht's what i do on a windows domain
<Wyzard> azteech: On my 8800GT and its analog monitor, I've always had positioning issues with the free driver -- older versions shifted the picture too far to the left, and the current version shifts it up too far -- but the non-free driver works fine
<kristian_> stovicek : well, yes, i've only set three options, so far, but guess i can start configuring it a bit more. :)
<Wyzard> azteech: so if you intend to install the non-free driver I'd expect you'll probably be OK
<ultratek> what is a good anti malware protection for ubuntu?
<genii> eternaljoy: What error if any does it give when you issue the command?
<ocRob> ultratek: you dont have to worry about malware too much with ubuntu
<ultratek> hmm
<ultratek> kool
<Wyzard> ultratek: but you should install security updates when they become available (you'll get a pop-up bubble from the update manager)
<ultratek> yea
<genii> eternaljoy: Because it is completing successfully here
<kristian_> stovicek : don't now much about what to set as maximum and minimum peers, guess ill google a bit. anyways, its downloading to correct dir and dl/ul max speeds are set, so i should be fine for some time. :) thanks again.
<rookeeeeeeeee> hey guys i shared my home folder and ever since i get this annoying message every time i start up my computer. how do i stop it?
<jmk2> Q: how do i output mutt's email subjects into terminal screen?
<ocRob> rookeeeeeeeee: unshare your home folder? heh
<stovicek> kristian_: great! that's a start in the right direction at least.
<jmk2> or similar.
<jmk2> ?
<Lasivian> hrrm, I need wxwidgets to try and build a source, but I can;t figure out which package to install
<IntuitiveNipple> Lasivian: which package are you building?
<genii> eternaljoy: eg:http://paste.ubuntu.com/84208/
<Lasivian> IntuitiveNipple, http://comical.sourceforge.net/
<azteech> Wyzard, yeah, have experienced that issue myself ... but, this isn't a positioning issue. With 8.04 LTS amd64 desktop, worked out of the box .. with livecd and with full install, both the free and non-free drivers worked to set up video to proper vert/horz refresh ranges, and freq. out of the box. The 8.10 doesn't do that, nor come close to the 1400x900@60hz .. that I run, has me stuck at 800x600@61 ...... call me paranoid .. but seems to me that something b
<mneptok> Lasivian: at a minimum, libwxbase2.8-dev
<gcbirzan> How can you upgrade to another version of ubuntu without X?
<Wyzard> azteech: I'd take a look at xorg.0.log where it detects the monitor's capabilities
<Lasivian> mneptok, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Lasivian: I'd guess you need libwxgtk2.6-dev for GUI stuff
<Wyzard> azteech: 1400x900 sounds like widescreen LCD
<Lasivian> Wyzard, it is, non-stard widescreen
<azteech> Wyzard, it is ... have a HP widescreen monitor ..
<Lasivian> standard even
<Wyzard> Are you using DVI?  Or VGA?
<ocRob> anyone ever install ubuntu from a USB stick using unetbootin?
<azteech> VGA, but does have DVI capabilities ...
<Lasivian> ocRob, yes, what's the trouble?
<eternaljoy> genii, what?
<ocRob> i tried to install 8.10 last night but it would drop to an initramfs prompt and casper.log said something like unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Wyzard> azteech: DVI is really preferable for LCDs
<azteech> Wyzard, and VGA cables are coupled to a KVM to allow switching between systems ...
<ipodnoasdfa> NIGGERs IRC.MCINTEC.NET
<ipodnoasdfa> NIGGERs IRC.MCINTEC.NET
<FloodBot3> ipodnoasdfa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wyzard> ah
<glenn> i added a user from command line with "adduser" and then login to that new user but i don't have sudo permissions - how do i fix this?
<eternaljoy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ocRob> Lasivian: i downloaded the image and then used unetbootin to write it to the usb drive, should i have let unetbootin d/l the imagine ?
<ocRob> image* even
<osxdude> wtf
<Wyzard> azteech: The KVM could be what's interfering with detecting the monitor's capabilties
<osxdude> hes a nigger....
<saranya> good morning
<eternaljoy> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/84209/
<osxdude> damn it
<osxdude> people on vnc
<Lasivian> ocRob, I had that happen once, not sure what it was tho, I re-imaged the stick and tried again and it worked :/
<genii> eternaljoy: The pastebin shows me that there is nothing wrong with your syntax of the command since it is working here when i test between my 8.04 box and my XP Pro_x64  box
<Wyzard> azteech: I'd definitely look at xorg.0.log to see what it says about the monitor
<genii> eternaljoy: Reading
<ocRob> Lasivian: ok yeah b/c i had to reimage it a couple of times to get it to boot off it in the first place so that makes sense
<eternaljoy> genii, ok
<azteech> Wyzard, I know they are, but until I can afford to get a DVI KVM switch ... am stuck with a VGA only option ... unless I want to fore-go dual systems at this point ...
<Lasivian> ocRob, got another stick to try?
<genii> eternaljoy: OK. Does:    apt-cache policy smbfs                   show that it is installed?
<fiyawerx> azteech, instead of a kvm switch buy enough ram to just run a virtualbox and save on electricity?
<Wyzard> azteech: Try it with a direct connection without a KVM, just to see if it works
<ocRob> Lasivian: unfortunately, not one handy :(  ..whenever you boot off it, to run ubuntu live you go into the default option?
<eternaljoy> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/84210/
<azteech> Wyzard, yeah, once you mentioned that, I noted it and plan on it when I boot back into 8.10 livecd ... was focusing only on video and its rates and overlooked the other obvious error area ...
<Lasivian> azteech, have you tried pluggin the monitor into that machine directly and seeing if it detects?
<genii> eternaljoy: So no.  So install it then try the mount again
<eternaljoy> install what?
<genii> eternaljoy: eg:   sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Lasivian> ocRob, yeah, perhaps try the alternate image?
<eternaljoy> genii, ok brb
<ocRob> Lasivian: alright thanks man
 * genii sips his coffee
<azteech> Wyzard, hear ya ... and you are right, but ram isn't the issue, it is the mobo ... limited to 2GB .. until I can upgrade it ... then will get rid of the secondary system, which is the 32-bit x86 desktop ... use it for testing and such ...
<Wyzard> azteech: autodetecting video modes depends on querying the monitor its supported sync rates and preferred mode...  that's data coming back *from* the monitor, though VGA is primarily meant for sending signals *to* the monitor
<eternaljoy> genii, that seemed to work now.. but the folder is empty, yet I have files on c:/linux
<Lasivian> sudo apt-get install windows
<Lasivian> oops
<azteech> Wyzard, no, hadn't taken that approach either .. but also noted ... simple oversight of simple t/s steps ....
<eternaljoy> genii, why doesnt files show?
 * azteech slaps the back of head ..
<Wyzard> so depending on how the KVM is built, it can interfere with the two-way communication between video card and monitor
<eternaljoy> genii, i did a refresh on the folder, now all files show :-)
<genii> eternaljoy: Good
<azteech> Wyzard, which is why I didn't think of it being the monitor ....
<eternaljoy> genii, thanks for your help.  I just needed to install smbfs. I wouldnt have figured that out on my own,. thanks legend :-)
<glenn> i added a user from command line with "adduser" and then login to that new user but i don't have sudo permissions - how do i fix this?
<azteech> especially since the 8.10 x86 version worked out of the box ... using the same set up ...
<eternaljoy> glenn, use System/Administrator/Users and Groups
<eternaljoy> glenn, do it from there
<genii> glenn: From user WITH sudo rights:   sudo usermod -G adm -a <theusername-without-sudo-rights>
<glenn> won't let me it says "You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<genii> glenn: See my aove comment
<Lasivian> genii, thanks, I wanted to know that too :)
<glenn> genii: thanks!
<azteech> wyzard, guess it could be on side of the switch isn't electrically as stable as the other and could be causing the issue ... will try by-passing the jvm switch then and see what thes first ...
<genii> glenn and Lasivian ... np
<glenn> i gotta log out to another account to try it
<azteech> s/jvm/kvm
<eternaljoy> glenn, click UNLOCK?
<aboucher> how can i get the right kernel driver for virtualbox-ose
<genii> glenn: You can login at CLI to it, then just do: exit when done
<azteech> Wyzard, thanks for the input ..... (and gentle slap on back of the head) ... hee hee ...
<eternaljoy> genii, i cant write from ubuntu to c:/linux.  says CCF08112008_00000.jpg': Permission denied
<Wyzard> azteech: np  :-)
<gcbirzan> How can you upgrade to another version of ubuntu without X?
<genii> eternaljoy: Well, this is another issue, since the NTFS owner is not the one which you are mounting it as
<genii> eternaljoy: You can alter this on the Windows end to "allow other users to change the files"  or so
<evanotten> hi can someone tell me how to change my resolution of my screen?
<Lasivian> gcbirzan, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Lasivian> gcbirzan, there are two command-line upgrade options there if memory serves
<eternaljoy> genii, how I do that on XP?
<mneptok> aboucher: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r
<mneptok> err
<mneptok> aboucher: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<gcbirzan> Lasivian: Hm.
<aboucher> i tired that
<eternaljoy> genii, how do I tell XP to "allow other users to change the files" ?
<aboucher> it said no package available or something like that
<mneptok> gcbirzan: which version to which version?
<gcbirzan> Oh, this will be funny. Feisty to Intrepid :-P
<mneptok> aboucher: do not confuse ' with `
<gcbirzan> Which, of course doen't work. Sigh.
<genii> eternaljoy: Go to the folder you shared...right-click... choose "Sharing and Security" then check off box where it says: "Allow network users to change my files"
<Vantrax> gcbirzan, watch everything break
<genii> etc
<mneptok> gcbirzan: you can't jump releases like that
<Vantrax> gcbirzan, id do a clean install
<gcbirzan> Vantrax: I actually did this with aptitude the other day, but it was too much trouble
<mneptok> gcbirzan: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Vantrax> gcbirzan, you have to do each none in order
<eternaljoy> genii, ok brb
<gcbirzan> Vantrax: And I have 10 machines to do it on.
<Vantrax> create an image
<aboucher> this is my kernel 2.6.24-22-generic
<mneptok> aboucher: do not confuse ' with `
<eternaljoy> genii, Allowe network users to change my files is already ticked
<mneptok> aboucher: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<aboucher> what do you mean?
<mneptok> aboucher: paste it
<gcbirzan> well, taking it a step at a time, it's complaining about feisty stuff disappearing from repositories
<eternaljoy> genii, what now?
<anf> what's a good filesystem for storing files to be accessed from windows and linux?
<gcbirzan> Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<mneptok> anf: XP or Vista?
<eseven73> are image files (iso's) or whatever smaller than tars? which one compresses better?
<genii> eternaljoy: Hmm. OK. Let me think a minute to remember smbfs mount options
<gcbirzan> And so on and so forth. Should I modify that to, erm... Intrepid?
<eternaljoy> mneptok, hello
<eternaljoy> genii, ok
<anf> mneptok: server 2003
<mneptok> anf: FAT32
<fryguy> does hibernate (either swusp or an actual acpi hibernate) function correctly with an encrypted hard drive? (specifically, will the hard drive be encrypted after a hibernate, and will the machine hibernate and unhibernate correctly)
<ardchoille> gcbirzan: that's because Feisty is EOL, you're better off installing Intrepid from livecd
<aboucher> E: Couldn't find package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-22-generic
<mneptok> gcbirzan: sudo apt-get update
<gcbirzan> Vantrax: I'm not far from that, /home/ is over NFS and users are over LDAP...
<havenx> hello
<mneptok> aboucher: then you have issues with /etc/apt/sources.lst
<gcbirzan> mneptok: Nah, whata ardchoille said. Those files are what are downloaded at apt-get update
<Lasivian> blarg, is there any way to be root in X?
<havenx> anyone know how to fix booting splash @ center by 1024x768 console resolution
<havenx> ?
<Lasivian> i'm getting sick of not being able to extract files where I want them in the gui, heh
<gcbirzan> If the pam-ldap bug was fixed, upgrading with aptitude won't be that hard
<gcbirzan> ardchoille: But, still, if I want to try this... :-P
<ardchoille> gcbirzan: go for it :)
<eseven73> you dont want the ose version anyways, aboucher you can get virtualbox 2 server free (as in beer) on their site
<gcbirzan> ardchoille: ssh from my desk > walking all the way to the machinews :-)
<mneptok> gcbirzan: oh, Feisty.  Scuzati-ma.
<ardchoille> hehe
<eternaljoy> genii, it works now
<gcbirzan> mneptok: :-)
<gcbirzan> ardchoille: What should I put in sources.list, anything?
<Wyzard> If you're going to use non-OSS virtualization software, VMware is more mature than VirtualBox
<genii> eternaljoy: Weird
<genii> eternaljoy: But i'm glad
<olskolirc> anyone have a clue how I can hide my panel in kde4.1?  I'm on Intrepid.
<ardchoille> gcbirzan: I was told that method of upgrading is not recommended, so I can't help with that
<gcbirzan> Meh.
<wsgordon_> ok, how the heck to install realplayer ?
<ardchoille> olskolirc: ask in #kubuntu
<wsgordon_> or another flash video captuer program
 * gcbirzan just puts intrepid in there.
<eseven73> ewww vmware has that horrible web-based interface, yuck! it's slow and i dont even know how to describe how bad it is, stick with virtualbox man.
<ardchoille> gcbirzan: loks like you're going to be installing from livecd after all
<eternaljoy> genii, yeah thanks :)
<ocRob> anyone have problems with flash in 8.04? i have pretty much all the flash plugins firefox suggested i install and i still get the grey boxes i have to click to play and some flash won't play at all
<wsgordon_> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lasivian> you know, I hate source with no installation notes
<saranya> hai
<jabagawee> in some video folders, why do only some videos get a thumbnail? how can i force nautilus to draw and save thumbnails for every video?
<aboucher> i was going to
<gcbirzan> ardchoille: Eh. I upgraded with aptitude dist-upgrade a bit earlier, was just looking for an easier way. LiveCDs aren't easier :-P
<kbrosnan> ocRob: you can only have one installed, having more than one causes problems
<genii> eternaljoy: You're welcome.
<DaveKong> Is there some way make a script that clicking on it would start virtualbox and lock everything else so say the admin could click on it and leave a guest to "play in a sandbox"? or make a login that would boot a vb instance and lock everything else?
<eternaljoy> genii, :-)
<Brack101> I'm having a weird glitch with Cairodock.  Icon labels are displaying on top of eachother http://i37.tinypic.com/1tq05i.png anyone know what I can do about it?
<aboucher> i cant get flash to work
<five> every vid i try to play online works ;p
<ocRob> kbrosnan: well i've tried that too, can you dpkg -l | grep flash for me if yours works fine and show me which one you have? i'll remove the rest and try that one :P
<ardchoille> gcbirzan: Sometimes the "easy" way isn't the best way ;)
<gcbirzan> ardchoille: Hey, it works. :-)
<kbrosnan> ocRob: if you want youtube and such to work, flashplugin-nonfree
<eseven73> mines called Shockwave flash 10, works great
<ocRob> ocRob: when you dpkg -l | grep -i flash is that the only one you have installed?
<ocRob> are you guys sure you don't have more than one installed?
<ocRob> what about swfdec ?
 * kristian_ has to get 137 updates.
<MaT-dg> ocRob: I only had to install flashplugin-nonfree and al flash worked (32bit)
<kbrosnan> ocRob: swfdec is an open source flash implementation, which is better depends on what you value
<eseven73> no you want the non-free flash, its called Shockwave flash 10, get it from adobes site , its a .deb file
<ocRob> kbrosnan: btw youtube works but i get grey boxes where flash should be and they work they just dont auto play
<ocRob> so remove gnash, swfdec and flashplugin-nonfree ?
<aeolien> Hey! I was wondering if running Wine introduces Windows vulnerabilities to my Ubuntu system?
<ardchoille> aeolien: yes
<jabagawee> aeolien, only if you runa  virus
<gcbirzan> aeolien: If the programs you run under Wine are vulnerable, yeah
<fryguy> aeolien: yes, but not in the sense that you think. it'll only ruin wine, not your actual system
<gcbirzan> To some extent, anyway
<MaT-dg> ocRob: when a grey box appears instead of a movie... do you hear the sound of the movie?
<jabagawee> aeolien, think about it, you run wine under your account
<Lasivian> if ./configure says "no such file or directory" does that mean a package with configure as part of it is not installed, or something by that name in the source is not installed?
<aeolien> okay. I'll check out ClamAV then.
<kbrosnan> ocRob: well that would remove all flash players from your system, flashplugin-nonfree is what i use
<aeolien> Thanks!
<jabagawee> aeolien, the program has rw access to everything you do
<ocRob> MaT-dg: its a box with a play symbol, i click it the flash plays, and i have javascript enabled as well
<ocRob> kbrosnan: alright i'll try that
<aeolien> Would it make sense to create a special sandbox user to run Wine then?
<eseven73> just set your permissions correctly on your files aeolien, that way if a buggie gets in, it can't do anything.
<ardchoille> Lasivian: ./configure tells the system to run the file named "configure"
<jabagawee> aeolien, if it hits an exploit, say in the windows version of firefox... it has all the permission in the world to kill your home directory
<Lasivian> ardchoille, yes, but is it looking for part of the source, or another package?
<kbrosnan> ocRob: do you have the flash block extension (tools -> addons -> extensions)
<ocRob> kbrosnan: no..
<ardchoille> Lasivian: the file named "configure" is part of the source package, not an app on your system
<Lasivian> ardchoille, thanks
<aeolien> jabagawee: Huh. Scary.
<aeolien> Thanks!
 * Lasivian rummages some more
<kristian_> i have looked at help.ubuntu but i cant find any help there. im doing "sudo apt-get upgrade", but i want to set maximum download speed, is it possible by command?
<jabagawee> anyone know how nautilus thumbnails work?
<wsgordon_> shot, there got to be a easy way to capture flash video in ubuntu
<ocRob> kbrosnan: its no tin there, just 'ubuntu firefox modifications 0.5' i usually do everything from command line
<Lancelot> anyone know where i can get the NEW amarok for ubuntu 8.10?
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: it has happened again. could it be compiz?
<ocRob> kbrosnan: in plugins i have shockwave flash, but not any of the other plugins firefox said it installed, which show up in dpkg -l
<ardchoille> Lasivian: for future purposes, "./filename" tells the systel to run the file named "filename" in the current dir. if "filename" file is not found, you will get that error
<bgamari> CMD_L1N3, ahh, might be
<Lancelot> anyone know where i can get the NEW amarok for ubuntu 8.10?
<Lancelot> 2.0
<five> how do i create a panel?
<fryguy> does hibernate (either swusp or an actual acpi hibernate) function correctly with an encrypted hard drive? (specifically, will the hard drive be encrypted after a hibernate, and will the machine hibernate and unhibernate correctly)
<five> lol neverminde
<CMD_L1N3> bgamari: i disabled it. now i'll just wait.
<bazhang> Lancelot, you need to get the ppa
<Lancelot> what's that?
<bazhang> Lancelot, it is still a *beta*
<Lancelot> okay, but where can i get it?
<Lasivian> bazhang, like gmail you mean? :P
<Wyzard> fryguy: suspend-to-RAM works fine with disk encryption
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntu.org/amarok2-beta2 Lancelot do at your own risk
<fryguy> Wyzard: i'm asking about hibernate, not suspend-to-ram
<ocRob> kbrosnan: even when i install the .deb from adobe's site it doesnt show up in add-ons->extensions, any ideas?
<Wyzard> fryguy: suspend-to-disk won't because the decryption key, normally stored in RAM, gets written to dis, encrypted with itself
<kbrosnan> ocRob: it would be in plugins
<Lancelot> okay, thanks bazhang
<Roasted> I have a random question. I'll be cloning several Ubuntu machines at work, but they're older computers. I have 2 choices... USB (1.1) or over the network with 10/100 connections. What would be faster to transmit data? USB 1.1 or 10/100 network?
<Wyzard> fryguy: well, depending on your setup it may be written to swapspace, but I use random encryption for swap
<fryguy> Wyzard: so when i boot the system again, it won't ask me like it would during a normal boot?  What part of the boot process gets skipped to cause that to happen?
<totoy> I tried to run this command on the remote computer mpg123 -@ /home/user/*.m3u and i got this error: Could not find package libao drive
<Wyzard> dunno, becuase I haven't used hibernate due to the aforementioned random-encrypted swap
<wsgordon_> well crud, totem will not play my dvd
<fryguy> Wyzard: so, you aren't sure?
<jmk2> exit
<Wyzard> If you have it save your RAM to a file in the filesystem, in principle it should be possible to prompt you for the passphrase during startup, but I don't know whether that's actually supported
<nick|here> what's the most recent kernel in hardy? (stable)
<Wyzard> Saving to swap when the swap is random-encrypted is definitely impossible; the key in that case is not known to you, and stored only in RAM, so writing it to swapspace encrypted with that key (and erasing it from RAM) makes it unrecoverable
<aboucher> how can you upgrade to intrepid without screwing your sources.lst
<five> i added a panel but my apps are not minimizing to it
<ardchoille> five: you need to add the notification area applet to the panel
<aboucher> do you upgrade with alternate iso
<jabagawee> aboucher, you update through the updater
<five> ok got it
<five> thnx
<bazhang> aboucher, you have many third party repos? not sure what you mean
<ardchoille> yw
<aboucher> i now that, but without screwing your sources.lst
<bazhang> aboucher, elaborate
<maek> would someone humor me please, I just installed 8.10 and im trying to figure out if this page looks messed up because of firefox/ubuntu or because its just a messed up page. http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=98098442&ft=1&f=1001   thanks!
<maek> all the images seem pixelated
<aboucher> last time i upgrade it didn't finish and had to clean install because my sources.lst, ya know the thing that actually lets you update, got screwed up
<nick_[nex]> ill check for ya
<wsgordon_> does xine work better than totem for dvd playing
<ardchoille> maek: looks fine in firefox on Intrepid here
<jabagawee> maek, what pictures?
<maek> ardchoille: the npr logo isnt pixilated for you?
<ardchoille> no
<jabagawee> oh, nope
<maek> wow, strange. no other page is doing that
<maek> jabagawee: like the text buttons at the top, programs, stations, etc etc
<jabagawee> not being weird for me at all, maek
<nick_[nex]> looks ok here, maek
<maek> ok, thanks all
<bazhang> aboucher, upgrading will involve your sources.list being altered.
<aboucher> i know but last time my upgrade got interupted and my sources were screwed
<n8tuser> aboucher-> you can save a copy of sources.list
<aboucher> and had to clean install
<bazhang> aboucher, how was it interrupted
<ardchoille> aboucher: you can make a copy of yoursources.list
<aboucher> my computer fell asleep, i just want to make sure it doesn't happen again
<khaije1> how do i make a named pipe?
<michelle_> Hi, how do you move the Avant Window Navigator to the left?
<michelle_> or right?
<ardchoille> michelle_: that currently isn't possible, but planned for a future feature
<roni_> hello, i have an updated 8.10 install with a intel 4965 AGN wireless that disconnects randomly from my router. any ideas?
<nick_[nex]> maek: try this: view -> zoom -> zoom text only
<tiyowan> roni: Known issue, check the ubuntu forums.
<bazhang> http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=FAQ#How_do_I_reposition_AWN.3F michelle
<bazhang> oops
<roni_> tiyowan: ok
<n8tuser> khaije1-> mkfifo nameofpipe
<khaije1> thx n8tuser
<ardchoille> bazhang: I didn't know about that, I wonder if it works.
<kristian_> i just did "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade". once im done i do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" again, and see that: The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded. - Could someone please explain why this didnt upgrade/install?
<five> ok i added the notification area and my appz sill arent minimizing there
<bazhang> ardchoille, well it is prefaced with 'if you are feeling adventurous..' :)
<fryguy> does hibernate (either swusp or an actual acpi hibernate) function correctly with an encrypted hard drive? (specifically, will the hard drive be encrypted after a hibernate, and will the machine hibernate and unhibernate correctly)
<ardchoille> bazhang: good point
<olskolirc> !bitchx2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx2
<olskolirc> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Wyzard> fryguy: hibernating certainly won't decrypt the drive
<Scunizi> !irc | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: please see above
<olskolirc> !frenode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frenode
<Wyzard> fryguy: but you have to make sure you don't save the RAM somewhere unprotected (such as an unencrypted swap partition) since it contains the key
<fryguy> Wyzard: ? that doesn't make sense
<five> nevermind i got it
<five> i wanted window list not notification area
<Wyzard> fryguy: you'd asked whether the drive will be encrypted after a hibernate
<olskolirc> see above for what?
<Wyzard> fryguy: If it was encrypted before the hibernate, it'll still be encrypted afterward
<olskolirc> the welcome links are gone off my buffer
<Wyzard> fryguy: but if you're not careful you might expose the key
<Pici> kristian_: You'd need to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to grab any packages that have new dependencies, such as those kernel packages.
<fryguy> Wyzard: does the hard drive get encrypted before the hibernate?
<fryguy> Wyzard: i
<tylerknowsthis> hey everybody - trying to dual boot ubuntu/xp and having partitioning problems - i've got both xp on /dev/sda5  and ubuntu on /dev/sda6, but grub is not correctly recognizing the XP partition as a bootup option - ideas?
<fryguy> Wyzard: i'm not concerned at this point with exposing the key. I'm concerned with the 2 things I asked a question about
<Wyzard> fryguy: Disk encryption means the hard drive is always encrypted, starting with when you install the system
<kristian_> Pici : and then reboot?
<flakeparadigm_> hello
<flakeparadigm_> What version of ubuntu would I download for my intel mac book pro? x86-64?
<jrib> flakeparadigm_: sure, or 32bit if you want
<fryguy> flakeparadigm_: either version will work
<Pici> kristian_: You only need to reboot, but you won't see the benefits of the updates until you do.
<ardchoille> bazhang: I was feeling adventurous, heh, guess I shouldn't have
<callkalpa> anyone using ubudsl to connect to the internet through ZXDSL 852 modem ?
<bazhang> ardchoille, oh noez
<VistaUser> Hey
<PlItS> hi to all ... i am trying to instal ubuntu 8.10 in my virtual pc platform but i get to the point of selecting the language and the keybord and then when i go down to the INSTALL UBUNTU comand the comand does not repsond any sugestions ?
<kristian_> Pici : alright, might as well download and install then. :)
<callkalpa> I want to know how to make ubudsl work for Fedora 10
<callkalpa> anyone to help ?
<bazhang> #fedora callkalpa
<flakeparadigm_> jrib & fryguy : thanks
<VistaUser> how do i dual boot between Ubuntu and Vista?
<jrib> flakeparadigm_: be sure to check help.ubuntu.com/community to check for fixes
<kristian_> Pici : at the same time your helping me is there some trigger so that i can limit the download speed for updates? because if i just write "sudo apt-get upgrades" then it will max my connection, and whenever i max out my connection i tend to disconnect from irc and lose wlan completely. :-(
<fryguy> VistaUser: you install vista, then you install ubuntu, and you are done
<VistaUser> huh lol
<cr4z3d> VistaUser: seriously do it that way.. makes life easier
<VistaUser> ok i have vista and now i want Ubuntu i
<ito_> hi. general question. im trying to get my laptop to hibernate (Toshiba a215), but whenever i try, the screen just goes blank with a cursor blinking on the corner, but it does not hibernate. running 8.10
<fryguy> VistaUser: so then install it
<VistaUser> wont it go over my vista partition?
<PlItS> VistaUser: Ubuntu boot loader usualy GRUB will autorecognize vista :P
<fryguy> VistaUser: not unless you tell it to
<[c0re]> Pici, is syslogd ==  syslog-ng??
<ardchoille> VistaUser: not if you tell it not to
<Pici> kristian_: the package 'trickle' is one way of modifying the bandwidth usage of a process.  Install it and check the manpage for info.
<fryguy> [c0re]: no
<VistaUser> how do i tell it not to
<[c0re]> oh ok
<VistaUser> do i speak in a mic?
<[c0re]> fryguy, can you help me to configure udp??
<ito_> hi. general question. im trying to get my laptop to hibernate (Toshiba a215), but whenever i try, the screen just goes blank with a cursor blinking on the corner, but it does not hibernate. running 8.10
<cr4z3d> VistaUser: .. no just don't mess with your vista partition when it asks where to install ubuntu to
<kristian_> Pici : thank you very much! :)
<PlItS> VistaUser: how many partitions do u have in ur computer
<newbie> list
<VistaUser> 1, vista
<cr4z3d> VistaUser: if you don't have space you'll have to use Vista's disk manager to shrink your partition
<newbie> ciao!
<moDumass> ive got compiz fusion running but i cant pick a screen res higher than 640x480, any ideas? other than RTFM
<PlItS> VistaUser: Then u need to shrink the partition to create space for ubuntu as cr4z3d said
<VistaUser> i tried that bofore and i tried to install ubuntu in that partition and it wont go something about oot
<moDumass> because ive been Ring F M`s but im still stuck
<ito_> moDumass: what graphics card
<VistaUser> root*
<moDumass> ito_ nvidia fx5950, have nvidia driver installed, have compiz fusion working well
<almark1> how does one read what wants in here filters out all the chatter?
<bazhang> moDumass, you installed nvidia-settings ?
<PlItS> VistaUser: what is that smth?
<bazhang> almark1, the joins and parts? what irc client
<VistaUser> says an error with root
<tylerknowsthis> anyone have problems with an internal wifi card in a vista laptop not being compatable with ubuntu?
<kristian_> Pici : one last question. is there a command to view the man page of a package via nano or something? or it has to be www?
<almark1> :bazhang irssi
<eseven73> almark1:  /help ignore
<tiyowan> tylerknowsthis: What card do you  have?
<almark1> :bazhang yeah If i just want to see say one person, just couris
<almark1> thanks
<eseven73> np
<ito_> moDumbass: install nvidia settings and see if that soolves your problems
<Jaredu> hey
<Jaredu> does resizing a partition wipe the disk?
<Wyzard> kristian_: "has to be www?"
<Wyzard> kristian_: man pages aren't normally viewed with a web browser
<tiyowan> Jaredu: No.
<Jaredu> <--- needs to know
<Jaredu> ok thank god
<Wyzard> (though they can often be found on the web)
<eseven73> also dont forget irssi has 1 billion more settings you can toy with by typing /set
<Wyzard> Jaredu: depends on how it's done
<cr4z3d> yeah irssi has too many features for me to even deal with
<tiyowan> Jaredu: Just be careful with what you're doing though, and for the love of God, do things *one* at a time,
<Jaredu> im trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and it messed up
<moDumass> ito_ done, it doesnt allow me to pick a higher rez, and if i sudo into it and tell it to use a higher rez it doesnt actually change the rez, it just has me veiwing 640x480 but panning around a 1440x900 desktop
<almark1> I do have a question concering Ubuntu Update Manager, after I updated today ubuntustudio didn't work right. It tried to install a new kernel, I have all my kernels in different folders in my boot drive, what can I do to fix it, what parts of boot did Update give me?
<kristian_> Wyzard : im new so how can i view man page of tricle via terminal? :)
<Jaredu> so im just going to wipe the linux part of my drive
<Wyzard> kristian_: "man tricle", assuming a manpage with that name exists (I've never heard of the program)
<tiyowan> kristian_: em, man tricle?
<ardchoille> kristian_: man trickle
<almark1> I did an entire update please help anyone.
<Jaredu> i dont have internet on my desktop cause my wifi stick isnt supported or i dont know how to set it up
<eseven73> one thing no other irc client has that irssi does, '/lastlog <search word>'   that is WIN
<cr4z3d> wow
<cr4z3d> i never even used lastlog. the new things i learn about irssi..
<eseven73> :)
<l7> yeah lastlog is nice
<kristian_> No manual entry for trickle :(
<PlItS> hi to all ... i am trying to instal ubuntu 8.10 in my virtual pc platform but i get to the point of selecting the language and the keybord and then when i go down to the INSTALL UBUNTU comand the comand does not repsond any sugestions ?
<Jaredu> anyone know how to make a wusb300n netgear wifi adapter work on ubuntu?
<l7> PlItS: why not just use vmware?
<Jaredu> plItS check cd for errors
<cr4z3d> PlItS: try using the numpad. at least in VMware i can't use the arrow keys and have to use the numpad instead
<almark1> If anyone could help me ask this question better it would be apprecated
<Jaredu> anyone know how to make a wusb300n netgear wifi adapter work on ubuntu?
<Wyzard> cr4z3d: There's a bug relating to keyboard mappings in VMware Server 2.0's remote console in Ubuntu
<tiyowan> irssi? IRC client?
<^paradox^> yeh i need some help with open office
<Wyzard> cr4z3d: It can be fixed with a config file, but I don't remember the details
<moDumass> ito_, the only monitor i can choose is crt1, and i have an LCD, i cant get my machine to recognise my monitor as an lcd
<cr4z3d> Wyzard: is there any known work arounds?
<kristian_> Wyzard & tiyowan & ardchoille : No manual entry for trickle :( - im looking for a program that i can set limit bw use.
<Wyzard> kristian_: Did you install the trickle package?
<cr4z3d> Wyzard: oh nevermind.. but cool to hear i haven't figured out how to fix that yet
<honglou> quit
<tiyowan> kristian_: Limit what use?
<^paradox^> i already been to open office irc channel and ive been there i know 45 mins waiting for response
<^paradox^> theyre all just idling
<kristian_> Wyzard : not yet, do i have to do that for the man command to work?
<kristian_> tiyowan : bw
<Wyzard> kristian_: yes, the manpage is part of the package (your computer does not come preinstalled with documentation for all the software that isn't actually installed yet)
<moDumass> i remember being in a situation like this where i could go through a gui that asked me what kind of monitor i had, i could pick "generic LCD 19 inch and scroll round to one that had the refresh rate i wanted" any idea how to get that again
<Jaredu> anyone >.>
<kristian_> Wyzard : i just thought man would look and find it via apt-get or something. :-P
<Wyzard> cr4z3d: the 'echo "xkeymap.nokeycodeMap = true" >> ~/.vmware/config' from http://nthrbldyblg.blogspot.com/2008/06/vmware-and-fubar-keyboard-effect.html is what worked for me (with XUbuntu 8.10 and Server 2.0)
<kristian_> Wyzard : ok installed and man page up. thanks. :)
<^paradox^> im building some character profiles with open office. what i thought id do is have thumbnail size pics of the characters in the documents that direct link to the full size pic. is that possible?
<jawnv> is there a way to make ubuntu boot straight to the desktop? no login/password?
<Jaredu> no
<almark1> What does the Ubuntu Update manager put in the /boot directory?
<Jaredu> only guest session
<Wyzard> almark1: kernels
<^paradox^> running ubuntu 8.04 btw and open office 2.4.1
<snifer> hello my ubuntu brothers
<snifer> :)
<DaveKong> jawnv, you can set auto login
<jawnv> I just set up wake-on-lan, is there any way to set it up so that it goes straight to the desktop?
<almark1> :Wyzard can I ask you about the update manager I have had a time getting a answer for some reason today, 1000 plus ppl beats me.
<jawnv> autologin sounds promising, let me look it up, thank you :)
<noobkins> Hi folks -- quick question.  At setup time on my Ubuntu 8.10 install, it called my system username-desktop -- how can I modify this?
<noobkins> its even showing up in my router that way
<cr4z3d> thank you Wyzard vmware now works properly
<DaveKong> jawnv, system > administration > login window
<vimix> noobkinds: on terminal type $ sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<Jack_Sparrow> vimix not a good idea
<phishie> what is the proper way to get java working on firefox on a 64 bit 8.10?
<Ian_Corne> nooo
<Wyzard> almark1: what about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> vimix please suggest gksudo for gui apps
<vimix> jack_sparrow why?
<noobkins> should I do that or no?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > vimix
<ubottu> vimix, please see my private message
<Wyzard> phishie: No 64-bit Sun Java browser plugin exists
<almark1> :Wyzard After I updated my UbuntuStudio Ubuntu didn't function right, the update failed too, the image didn't install right or something, I don't use the grub install method that Ubuntu wants I have a dual boot with Gentoo and Ubuntu so I need to fix this mess or just need to know what files Ubuntu update installed to my boot so I can move them and then set the menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> noobkins gksudo gedit if you please
<jawnv> that was easy enough, off to go test it, thanks!
<noobkins> Jack_Sparrow: oh, great.  thanks man.  thanks vimix also.
<five> phishie you can install 32-bit version of firefox with the plugin
<Wyzard> phishie: GIJ might, but my experience with GIJ has been that it's incomplete and not really something I'd want to use (particularly since Java 7 will be GPL, and reportedly will have a 64-bit plugin)
<vimix> sory if suggest u wrong way ^_^
<noobkins> will try it now, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> vimix not a problem
<phishie> Wyzard, thanks
<phishie> five, thanks
<Wyzard> almark1: "didn't function right"?
<Wyzard> almark1: Did the new kernel fail to boot?
<five> phishie i could find the link for you real quick
<phishie> five, please do =)
<almark1> :Wyzard The new kernel didn't install
<Jaredu> anyone know how to make a wusb300n netgear wifi adapter work on ubuntu?
<five> phishie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Jaredu> or at least sugestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wyzard> almark1: and what happens if you try to install it again?
<bazhang> Jaredu, what chipset
<almark1> :Wyzard Its weird but I have this setup /boot/ubuntu (kernels) /boot/for Gentoo /boot/ubuntustudio for *guess* anyway ubuntu doesn't know what to do i guess
<phishie> five, thank you so much. really appreciate it
<Jaredu> its usb
<five> phishie yw
<almark1> :Wyzard It won't install again
<bazhang> Jaredu, need the exact chipset
<Wyzard> almark1: error message?
<Jaredu> wusb300n
<almark1> :Wyzard I can't reproduce it
<almark1> :Wyzard I need a log file, but don't know what it is called.
<bazhang> Jaredu, is it plugged in currently and are you on that machine now?
<Wyzard> almark1: then I can't help you; "my kernel didn't install" is not enough information to figure out what the problem is
<almark1> :Wyzard Where is the log file for Ubuntu update, if I had that I'll be glad to nopaste it glad.
<Wyzard> almark1: You don't need a log file; just try installing the update again and see what error message you get
<Wyzard> I don't think errors while installing packages are logged
<tiyowan> Hmm...anyone having trouble playing xvid files in intrepid?
<almark1> :Wyzard sudo apt-get install update?
<Jaredu> bazhang yes im resizing the partition at the moment though attempting to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 via a cd i burned since i dont have network
<almark1> :Wyzard I updated the gui way i'm afraid
<Jaredu> im on my tablet @tm
<bazhang> Jaredu, then check back in when you can give the relevant info; without the exact chipset there wont be any help (ie NOT make and model)
<Jaredu> ah
<Jaredu> where would i find tnhe chipset?
<bazhang> lsusb
<Wyzard> almark1: It'd be "sudo apt-get upgrade", or if that doesn't want to install the updates, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<almark1> :Wyzard going to try to get into ubuntu term away from xorg thanks for your help, hope I can get a error to someone in here
<Wyzard> almark1: or you could just use the GUI again
<Wyzard> almark1: Are you saying xorg isn't working?
<Jaredu> mmk
<almark1> :Wyzard its worse then that lol
<Jaredu> ill check back after i finish
<ardchoille> What's the difference between upgrade and dis-upgrade, just the kernel upgrades?
<Wyzard> almark1: Trying and failing to install a kernel update would not break xorg
<almark1> :Wyzard because update installed stuff my othere kernel is now usless pretty much, I need the kernels and stuff and then I"ll be set, they work with this new setup. that is why I want their names
<Wyzard> ardchoille: upgrade only installs new versions of packages that are currently installed, and won't install anything new or remove packages
<VistaUser> ok so i made partition and did what u guys said and nothing
<almark1> :Wyzard I'm in Gentoo btw
<VistaUser> i cant get Ubuntu in there
<Wyzard> ardchoille: packages get held back if the new version's dependencies aren't met by the currently-installed set of packages
<almark1> :Wyzard just the names pls ;)
<Wyzard> ardchoille: dist-upgrade will add and remove other packages as necessary to satisfy the dependencies of the new package
<ardchoille> Wyzard: Ah, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> almark1 please /j #Gentoo for help with that release
<almark1> don't need help with Gentoo
<Wyzard> almark1: Updates to other software aren't related to the kernel update...  you should be able to boot the system with the old kernel (the same one you were using before this update thing) and use it normally
<VistaUser> please help
<tleeonly> i need help my screensavers that are 3d dont work
<ohletmeinnowgodd> do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> for your gfx xard?
<tleeonly> how do i do tht
<Wyzard> almark1: I don't understand what "names" you're asking me for
<ohletmeinnowgodd> tleeonly: system>admin>hardware drivers ...look for ones that match your card and follow the step by step instructions
<almark1> :Wyzard after the update firefox quit working and then I tried to reboot, the computer locked up. so i had to hard boot it. then I reboot it and things working pretty good, so I checked reboot again, it didnt reboot, because the new files wanted that kernel, Its married to that kernel
<almark1> :Wyzard so keep it easy Wyzard I'll try to reproduce the error, or I might just install its 3 days old anyway
<tleeonly> i dont have a graphics card i have a controller
<Wyzard> almark1: You're making vague statements that don't make sense
<VistaUser> anyone help me get ubuntu on my hard drive
<Wyzard> what "new files", specifically, wanted the new kernel?
<moDumass> hey all, somewhere there is a way to configure your display, where is this, where do i say "i have a 19inch 1440x900 lcd display?
<Wyzard> The kernel and userland are largely independent of each other; bugfix updates to libraries and applications do not depend on a specific updated kernel version
<almark1> :Wyzard sorry, I need to know what files the update installed in /boot so I can copy them to a safe place and append the kernel names in to my menu.lst and then reboot all should work then understand?
<bazhang> moDumass, did you install nvidia-settings
<almark1> :Wyzard I use boot partition for all my distos one boot part
<bazhang> !dualboot | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<almark1> :Wyzard confusing I know
<VistaUser> ty
<Wyzard> almark1: If you're using a custom /boot partition with a bunch of kernels, the install failure might just've been that it's full
<cr4z3d> so i'm using fluxbox instead of gnome, is there any way to get the auto update notifcations like i had on gnome?
<Wyzard> almark1: If you just want to boot a different kernel, you don't need to edit menu.lst; you can choose it from the grub menu at boot time, or if it's one that isn't in the grub menu, press 'e' to edit an existing entry on-the-fly and you can type whatever kernel name you want, then 'b' to boot it
<tleeonly> there are not restricted drivers in the list
<almark1> :Wyzard Its organzied, but there we some kernels from Ubuntu in the boot folder. and the update just confused me, wouldn't everything that was installed to that folder have the exact date like yesterday 12 11 2008 would that be it?
<badri> I have a dynamic IP. Should I run ssh-keygen multiple times?
<Wyzard> presumably, yes
<badri> :(
<Wyzard> badri: no, your SSH key has nothing to do with your IP
<almark1> :Wyzard I have not been able to get grub to let me do that. dumb I guess lol
<inertial> if i've installed ubuntu with the root disk encryption option, is it possible to change the password?
<badri> Wyzard: Then, as long as I am only SSHing FROM my computer, not TO it, I don't have to worry about running i multiple times right?
<moDumass> bazhang i have indeed
<Wyzard> almark1: 'e' to edit the currently-selected entry, or 'c' for a command line where you can type commands like "kernel" and "initrd" and "boot" directly
<badri> I basically want to have keyless login
<badri> to other comps
<badri> sorry passwordles
<mw2> nggggg
<moDumass> bazhang, but even in there i cant find a section that gives me the option to change resolution
<almark1> :Wyzard If you could shed some light on what happens when update does its thing, like is it suppose to change your menu.lst and install a new kernel custom made for the files it installs, and All I have done is make things harder on myself?
<Wyzard> badri: then generate a key with ssh-keygen, and put the public part (e.g. id_rsa.pub) in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the other machines you want to log into
<Tapout> hrm, I've got my ubuntu with my printer working.  How can I make the printer network shared so I can print from other machines?
<almark1> :Wyzard thanks I'll try that
<badri> Wyzard: Cool, thanks
<moDumass> bazhang, also because the res is so low when i click in  nvidia-settings ir jumps all over the show
<Roasted> Anybody here have any experience with Clonezilla?
<Lartza_> i cant print!
<Wyzard> almark1: update is just a frontend to apt and dpkg, to download and install a .deb package
<failsaur> Lartza_: what kind of printer
<Lartza_> "deskjet 6127 is mmaybe not connected"
<Lartza_> normal ink
<failsaur> well, it's probably not connected
<almark1> :Wyzard yet it installs another kernel if you do a complete update, which was dumb on my part.
<Lartza_> i cna get to settings, power light is on, it syas 1 job on queue
<failsaur> or you didn't configure it right in cups
<failsaur> ok
<failsaur> there is a button that says jobs will or wont be processed
<failsaur> find that button
<incadudeF> hello i have a question. Im experiencing a slow internet connection. I have cable internet. I thought it was firefox but my connection was still slow on opera. My moms XP PC is alot faster so its not my connection. Anyone else having this problem?
<Lartza_> ok
<Tyler-J-B> its possible for me to reduce my SWAP size, correct? I see no need for the size of SWAP I have if I'm using so little of it
<Wyzard> almark1: When dpkg installs the kernel .deb package, it unpacks the vmlinuz file to /boot (as well as some unimportant stuff like the config and System.map), then runs the package's postinst script, which runs update-initramfs to generate the initrd file in /boot followed by update-grub to add the entry to menu.lst
<failsaur> Tyler-J-B: how big is your swap
<failsaur> Tyler-J-B: how big is your harddisk
<Tyler-J-B> failsaur, 3.1GB
<failsaur> what about the rest of the disk
<Tyler-J-B> failsaur, 80GB HDD. 3.1GB SWAP. 1.3GB of physical memory.
<almark1> :Wyzard I see thanks, so it is suppose to update your menu.lst, but it didn't update my menu.lst because its not owned by ubuntu am I right?
<Lartza_> wasnt anything like that
<failsaur> don't bother.. you'd have to back up the whole 80gb drive, delete the swap, make a new smaller swap, and resize the other partition
<failsaur> that would take hours
<almark1> :Wyzard My question is what is all that stuff that ubuntu puts in boot, abi. -- something is that stuff needed?
<failsaur> just delete some of your pr0n to save space instead
<Wyzard> almark1: If your menu.lst doesn't have the special comment lines that tell update-grub which part it's supposed to edit, update-grub won't touch it
<Lartza_> my printer is just processing
<Wyzard> almark1: The only files that are actually used during booting are the vmlinuz and initrd files
<claire_philly> hey all
<Wyzard> almark1: The others are used for troubleshooting
<Lartza_> nice when 2 OS fail same day...
<eagle_> hello
<claire_philly> I'm trying to find some info on an issue i'm having w/ 8.10
<incadudeF> anyone experiencing slow internet connection on ubuntu 8.10?
<almark1> :Wyzard you see heres the thing, I didn't install grub with Ubuntu, I did with Gentoo, should I just install grub with Ubuntu and call this mess over?
<Lartza_> i cant login to windows and print with ubuntu
<Roasted> Anybody here have any experience with Clonezilla?
<failsaur> Lartza_: printers->print test page
<almark1> :Wyzard Thanks for clearing that up troubleshooting huh, what is abi if I can ask?
<Wyzard> almark1: doesn't matter how you installed grub (update-grub doesn't reinstall grub, it just edits menu.lst, and even that only if it understands what it's supposed to edit)
<Jack_Sparrow> incadudeF many times it is a poorly supported network card, what are you running
<failsaur> then go to jobs
<Lartza_> i dont watn to waste paper :/
<Lartza_> it just syas "Printer not connected?"
<claire_philly> Has anyone been experiencing an issue w/ mouse stuttering after playing audio for a while under 8.10?
<Lartza_> maybe i should have rebooted?
<failsaur> Lartza_: are you serious?
<failsaur> Lartza_: print a freaking test page
<Wyzard> almark1: the abi file looks like a list of exported functions in the kernel (functions that are available for kernel modules to use)
<incadudeF> my torrent downloads are not slow though
<almark1> :Wyzard "makes a horse sound" man should I just do it the ubuntu way and ditch the Gentoo gurb mess?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_ Windows says the ubuntu printer is not connected?
<Lartza_> i just plugged in and then started to print
<Lartza_> no
<failsaur> cancel jobs
<Lartza_> nothing to do with windows
<almark1> :Wyzard do I need the abi file?
<Lartza_> i cancel
<failsaur> Lartza_: problems aren't solved by guessing, you need to do tests
<failsaur> Lartza_: are you in CUPS web admin tool/
<incadudeF> i takes about a minute to load google.com
<almark1> :Wyzard where on the web does it tell you what all those file do?
<claire_philly> anyone?
<Wyzard> almark1: It can be useful for troubleshooting, but as far as normal operation is concerned, your system would work fine without it
<Lartza_> failsaur: no
<failsaur> Lartza_: are you trying to print under ubuntu?
<Wyzard> almark1: I don't see why you'd want to remove it
<Lartza_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_ You can see why this might be confusing to people
<Jack_Sparrow> <Lartza_> i cant login to windows and print with ubuntu
<failsaur> Lartza_: so open cups up in your browser
<Lartza_> and i need to print fast
<sloopy> claire_philly, no i havnt
<incadudeF> i read some where that it might be my DNS address.
<almark1> :Wyzard confusing to other users, I am so used to making my own kernel that is just to easy lol
<incadudeF> but the fix wwas for gusty
<Lartza_> im there
<failsaur> ok, go to printers and click print test page.
<failsaur> then go to jobs
<almark1> :Wyzard not to remove but do i need it just wanted to know what all that stuff does. I like to analize things
<claire_philly> sloopy: i'm guessing its an issue btw my sound card & interrupt handling
<failsaur> Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published.   printer state should say something like that
<failsaur> yours says, "disconnected"?
<sloopy> claire_philly, sounds reasonable, or hd access
<claire_philly> ...also caused delayed keyboard input
<Lartza_> now ubuntu says nothing
<Lartza_> the printer icon wont come to the up bar
<Lartza_> and says "processing since"
<almark1> :Wyzard what am init image be the kernel, update installed just inti stuff but I didn't see a vmlinuz
<Wyzard> almark1: Well, ABI is Application Binary Interface -- the set of things in a compiled program (such as a kernel or shared library) that are available for other programs (such as a kernel module or application) to link to and use
<failsaur> Lartza_: we are only paying attention to the cups web app
<failsaur> Lartza_: i don't want any information from outside of the cups web app
<Lartza_> ok
<claire_philly> I haven't seen a problem w/ the hd, but i've got enough ram to make that unnoticible
<Lartza_> so its not printing
<failsaur> Lartza_: what does "printer status" say in the cups web app under printers
<Wyzard> almark1: I don't understand that sentence, but the vmlinuz file *is* the kernel
<almark1> :Wyzard that makes since thanks
<kristian_> newbie question: i rebooted my ubuntu machine over ssh. so i waited a while, but i couldnt reach the box via ssh, so i had to connect screen and keyboard to computer and manually login, once i was logged in ubuntu connected to my wlan, and now i can once again connect to it via ssh. my problem is that i dont want to manually login on the computer every time i reboot the machine, or start it after power failure. can anyone help me with thi
<Lartza_> state is processing, accepting jobs, published.
<almark1> :Wyzard I didn't find a vmlinuz kernel from the update i'll let this person talk now
<failsaur> ok, go to jobs
<ectospasm> anybody here know how to get identd working?  I've got it running, but it doesn't seem to be responding to ident requests.
<Wyzard> almark1: Is your /boot partition full?
<failsaur> what kind of jobs do you have in there
<Lartza_> deskjet_6127-3  	Test Page  	anonymous  	17k  	1
<Lartza_> nothing else
<sloopy> claire_philly, yeah i am not familiar with sound issues, most of my machines dont even have speakers
<almark1> :Wyzard na its 400 mg
<failsaur> ok
<failsaur> is the printer turned on and plugged in?
<Lartza_> yes
<alex_21> Does anyone know of a tool that would let me add a shell script to an install cd so taht it is exicuted on startup
<alex_21> ?
<Wyzard> almark1: filling up /boot is a common reason for kernel updates to fail to install
<almark1> :Wyzard I'll check just for a lark
<failsaur> Lartza_: cd /var/log/cups
<almark1> :Wyzard 67mg
<Djon> Hi all
<Lartza_> im there
<Wyzard> almark1: btw, the number after the kernel version number in your version string -- for example, the 9 in 2.6.27-9-generic -- is an ABI version number
<failsaur> Lartza_: tac ./error_log |less
<almark1> :Wyzard we learn something new everyday
<failsaur> Lartza_: look for errors near the top
<claire_philly> sloopy: this is an older machine... dual PIII, emu10k... its odd after viewing video or playing sound for a while, things start stuttering... every stutter causes a processor spike
<failsaur> and try to figure out what you did wrong in your config
<Wyzard> almark1: Most kernel updates don't break compatibility with compiled kernel modules, so the ABI number doesn't change
<failsaur> perhaps do the whole config over
<almark1> :Wyzard where can I go to get this valuable info?
<Lartza_> failsaur: i see ~ over and over again then (END)
<Lartza_> oh
<Wyzard> almark1: if a change to the kernel breaks compatibility with existing compiled kernel modules -- that is, modules compiled against the old kernel may not work with the new one, and need to be recompiled against the new kernel -- that's an ABI change, and that number gets incremented
<Lartza_> access denied
<Lartza_> sudo?
<sloopy> claire_philly, probly a issue with cpu sync
<Shik> Hi
<Wyzard> almark1: I don't know of a specific place I can point you to to read about that sort of thing...  I'm talking from general background knowledge based on running Linux as my primary OS for the past 8 years  :-)
<Lartza_> failsaur: now
<almark1> :Wyzard I see, i was using rt kernel, the updated one tried to install a none rt, and anyway, why would update do that, wouldnt that mess up Studios custom setup? remove something in kernel, or would it just use the .config file to append to?
<alex_21> Hi,
<Djon> Pnx
<claire_philly> sloopy: I'm thinking that i'm gonna have to start diving into kernel code to find the issue
<Lartza_> failsaur: CUPS-Set-Default: Unauthorized
<Wyzard> almark1: I don't know anything about studio's custom setup, sorry
<Lartza_> failsaur: CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<sloopy> claire_philly, good luck, dont forget to take an air line to find you way back to civilization
<Wyzard> almark1: but your -rt kernel should still be installed and available for booting
<failsaur> Lartza_: hmm
<almark1> :Wyzard just have to try some things I guess, there are common users and there are tweak users I'm the latter.
<_21h_> how to make config files after full delete of mysql-server? with configs and /var/lib/mysql.
<Lartza_> so basically nothing wrong
<failsaur> Lartza_: those dont' seem like critical
<_21h_> i installed it now, nut no bases found
<failsaur> Lartza_: perhaps it's a hardware problem
<failsaur> Lartza_: can you print in windows
<Lartza_> i could yesterday
<failsaur> Lartza_: also, make sure you have ghostscript, gsfonts, and the proper driver installed
<_21h_> install script not generates it
<failsaur> oh
<Wyzard> almark1: It'd be a good idea to familiarize yourself with grub's boot-time capabilities
<failsaur> why can't you print now?
<failsaur> it's likely a hardware problem
<Lartza_> i cant login...
<FloodBot3> failsaur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lartza_> to windows
<almark1> :Wyzard does a updated Ubuntu kernel follow the oldconfig .config or the rules of the prior kernel?
<failsaur> FloodBot3: stfu, n00b ;d
<Lartza_> keyboard not working
<Lartza_> ...
<Wyzard> almark1: You can tell it to boot any kernel that exists on the drive, regardless of whether it's in menu.lst, by typing its filename (and grub does tab-completion)
<Lartza_> and i need to print something in 10 minutes...
<almark1> :Wyzard Still learning it slowly
<Shik> Are there you all from what country?
<failsaur> Kayboard Not Working?
<almark1> :Wyzard chain loading right?
<bazhang> Shik, this is ubuntu support
<failsaur> Lartza_: print it at school or at the library
<Wyzard> almark1: you don't even need a menu.lst at all, strictly speaking; it's just a convenience to save you typing
<_21h_> Shik, planet Earth
<bazhang> Shik, do you have a support question
<Wyzard> almark1: no, chainloading is something different
<failsaur> Lartza_: or at work or wherever, or at kinkos
<almark1> :Wyzard thats a new one !
<eweb100> I have a question that is driving my NUTS my monuter freezes..FOR NO RESON. My music is still playing i just freeze
<bazhang> _21h_, offtopic
<_21h_> Shik, а еще я русский
<almark1> :Wyzard I have to use chain load for xp but thats not important
<Lartza_> i installed hplip, but that wont help much i think
<bazhang> !ru | _21h_ Shik
<ubottu> _21h_ Shik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Shik> ???????
<Wyzard> almark1: and nothing "follows" the config...  the config files you see in /boot are the configuration that the package maintainer used to compile the kernel
<failsaur> KUBER
<almark1> :Wyzard thanks so far for your help, you have made things much clearer to me.
<Lartza_> how to change print driver used?
<Wyzard> almark1: On your own system, those config files don't "do" anything at all; they're just there as documentation of what options the kernel was built with
<Ximal> hey guys... when did frostwire get taken out of the repositories ? or do i need in 8.10 to enable the restricted repository ?
<_21h_> bazhang, my question hided in flood upper. no offtop
<Shik> ?????
<eweb100> can somone help me with my screen freezes?
<almark1> :Wyzard so without the make config compatiblity is null then, no .config old no real compatiblity?
<bazhang> <_21h_> Shik, planet Earth
<_21h_> Shik, ya russkiy blyat
<Jack_Sparrow> Shik English in here thanks
<_21h_> Shik, tut kodirovka utf-8. ne ispolzuy govnomirc svoy
<Wyzard> almark1: You can use a config file from /boot as a starting point for building a custom kernel, if that's what you mean
<almark1> :Wyzard would it be better personally speaking to just make a ubuntu kernel?
<Shik> A ti gde givesh?
<bazhang> _21h_, english only here
<bazhang> Shik, /join #ubuntu-ru
<david_> hello
<_21h_> bazhang, it body dont knows eng
<Wyzard> almark1: and the configs for different versions of Ubuntu's precompiled kernels are probably fairly similar (you can diff the config files to see for yourself)
<_21h_> Shik, surgut?
<Wyzard> almark1: but when installing a kernel update, nothing reads the config file and uses it to make any decisions
<yowshi> anyone here ever use nvclock?
<Wyzard> The kernel's already been built and the install is just copying it to /boot
<almark1> :Wyzard its very hard to explain, say if update manager or here you go, I tried to install lm_sensors with apt-get and it tried to install another kernel, (uhhh) what was suppose to happen? It didnt work
<Wyzard> almark1: I'd recommend sticking with the stock kernels, especially if you have real-time needs
<Lartza_> i cant print could someone help?
<almark1> :Wyzard what are the benifits of rt?
<almark1> :Wyzard benefits
<Wyzard> almark1: avoiding "hiccups" where your software stops responding briefly (even just a fraction of a second) due to other processing bogging down the CPU
<Wyzard> which is important when doing things like recording
<Wyzard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_computing
<almark1> :Wyzard rt is better ;)
<Wyzard> depends on your usage...  non-RT systems can provide better overall throughput, at the expense of more latency at times
<almark1> :Wyzard yet on the web Ubuntu says they do not support SMP and Hyperthreading, does this mean 8.10 will not utiltize my P4 hyperthreading?
<Wyzard> That's not related to RT, but yes, Ubuntu supports hyperthreading
<geoaxis> i want to run postgres 8.10 on ubuntu
<yowshi> can anyone here help me use nvclock?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nvclock
<ubottu> Found: nvclock, nvclock-gtk, nvclock-qt
<almark1> :Wyzard I hope these questions are intelligent maybe it will help someone some day in the irc log
<geoaxis> as in 8.10, any suggestions on how to install it easily (its not in the current apt archives)
<Lartza_> failsaurus: i found the problem! maybe
<Wyzard> (It's actually just the Linux kernel that supports it, and from a software standpoint it's only slighly different from having multiple cores or processors)
<geoaxis> sorry i meant postgres 8.2
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi you can go to terminal and man nvclock               U have never used it
<almark1> :Wyzard no like xp's performance then?
<almark1> :Wyzard not I mean typos geez
<Wyzard> almark1: Where do you see something on the web saying Ubuntu doesn't support SMP?
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow:  no i havent used it before i tried sudo nvclock -n 550 but the value doesnt seem to change
<almark1> :Wyzard the new kernel for 8.10 doesn't on the ubuntu website, I can rem sorry
<Lartza_> failsaurus: atleas i can get error with hp-check command
<Lartza_> but its still error on hp-check
<Shik> Хай всем
<moDumass> hey all, i have the correct driver installed, i just cant pick a screen res any higher than 1440x900
<Stewie_Griffin> !ru | Shik
<ubottu> Shik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Djon> Хай
<Shik> Чуваки
<Jack_Sparrow> geoaxis installing a version newer than what is in the repos can break dependencies and your system.. Backups are strongly suggete
<bazhang> Djon, english here
<almark1> :Wyzard I used to read the Linux Newbies Guide in Pdf format that is a very good doc.
<Djon> No
<Wyzard> almark1: I don't have an 8.10 installation at the moment, but my up-to-date 8.04 installation supports SMP just fine
<Wyzard> almark1: You can check for yourself with "cat /proc/cpuinfo" -- count the number of lines that begin with "processor:" (each one is at the top of a section, with blank lines between sections)
<Djon> Есть руские?
<almark1> :Wyzard Should I be using that version I have a P4 3ghz with HP and 128 ddr Ati radeon 8500?
<conor> Is there a program to mute specific applications in ubuntu?
<Shik> Да,я
<Wyzard> almark1: You should use the latest version unless you have a specific reason to do otherwise
<claire_philly> so has anyone here seen issues w/ mouse stuttering under 8.10?
<Wyzard> almark1: (My reason for using an old version is that I'm running it in VMware and 8.10 has some unresolved problems in VMware)
<[c0re]> Jack_Sparrow, are you new operator?
<almark1> :Wyzard thanks, and is all this being logged at Ubuntu channel site, if so where do I go to get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Have been for a long time
<Wyzard> almark1: no idea
<almark1> :Wyzard dont know what VM is but I see
<[c0re]> Jack_Sparrow, then why are oping your self again and again
<Wyzard> almark1: (I'm actually a Debian user primarily, so I don't know a great deal about Ubuntu's support infrastructure)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re], please see my private message
<almark1> :Wyzard what are the rewards of Debian, in your opinion, I like to customize things and ease of use if possible I'm usually up for a challenge
<Lartza_> how do i fix this? error: Not found. SANE backend 'hpaio' NOT properly setup (needs to be added to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf).
<cuonglb> alo
<Stewie_Griffin> Debian discussion is off topic for this room as well i believe, please move it elsewhere. :)
<cuonglb> Gnome Tweak to be continue ... ?
<eweb100> My UI freezes alltogether cansomone help??
<eweb100> It freezes about ever 3 minunites
<eweb100> And its getting really pissy.
<Lartza_> what is SIP and how to install it?
<Wyzard> almark1: In a nutshell, Debian is more server-oriented whereas Ubuntu is more desktop-oriented (though either OS can be used in either role)
<almark1> :Wyzard ok thank dont want to talk to much about it, do want to cause problem with the ops
<cuonglb> I have been working on a simple, HIG-compliant (as possible) tweak tool for GNOME that allows you to easily change commonly changed settings (such as icons on the desktop, temp dirs, etc).
<almark1> don't I mean
<moDumass> system>preferences>screen resolution only has 1 monitor detected, which is a crt 640x480 i have a 19inch lcd 1440x900 but i cant 'enable' it
<moDumass> any ideas?
<bazhang> moDumass, what errors did nvidia-settings give you
<claire_philly> moDumass: I had the same problem shortly after i installed 8.10
<moDumass> bazhang, it doesnt give me any errors, it jsut doesnt let me select anything other than 640x480
<slava> why doesn't ubuntu put /usr/local/lib in /etc/ld.so.conf by default?
<moDumass> claire_philly, do you remember the fix because i cant figure out a fix
<jolter> moDumass: do you have more than 1 monitor?
<claire_philly> moDumass: after blowing away all of the dotfiles in my home dir, it worked again
<moDumass> jolter, nope just the one
<almark1> :Wyzarz thanks again :) been a great help
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone kindly direct me to the vmware channel?
<moDumass> claire_philly, i may redirect them thanks
<jolter> moDumass: what graphics card do you got?
<almark1> where is the irc log for this room located on the web?
<Wyzard> slava: because it's in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf, which is include'd by /etc/ld.so.conf
<Wyzard> rookeeeeeeeee: #vmware or ##vmware most likely
<moDumass> jolter, its a geforce fx5950 ultra, according to nvidia its supported by 173 which i have installed now
<claire_philly> moDumass: just move away your homedir & try over again
<slava> Wyzard: well, i had to edit ld.so.conf to add /usr/local/lib and run ldconfig again before it would pick up a library
<claire_philly> (log out & then back in too)
<Wyzard> slava: Does your ld.so.conf have the line "include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf" in it?
<Lartza_> how to fix error: SIP not installed or version not found.????
<Lartza_> i need urgent help
<jolter> moDumass: and you couldn't change the resolution in nvidia-settings+
<jolter> ?
<slava> Wyzard: yes, perhaps the Makefile for this library didn't run ldconfig
<almark1> I don't know how to ask uboto or ubotto please help.
<Lartza_> came from hp-check
<slava> Wyzard: no big deal
<slava> it works now anyway
<Wyzard> slava: Take /usr/local/lib out of ld.so.conf and run ldconfig again to see, I guess
<moDumass> jolter, nup, just the one screen i could choose, wouldnt let me configure anything, even in sudo
<Wyzard> I wouldn't recommend leaving it there (it may not actually make a difference, but introducing unnecessary differences from the standard configuration is just asking for trouble later)
<jolter> moDumass: ok :(
<jolter> moDumass: what monitor do you have?
<eweb100> Can someone please help me with my computer freezing?
<moDumass> jolter, a philips 19 inch lcd
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_ what about booting a livecd and using that to print
<moDumass> widescreen
<Lartza_> i dont have time
<Gnea> eweb100: how often does it freeze?
<Lartza_> ok i try
<Lartza_> bye all
<eweb100> every 4 minunites
<Gnea> what version of ubuntu did you install? what are the basic system specs?
<eweb100> i have 64 bit ubuntu 8.10 raidion 1500
<eweb100> and ime using the newest kernel
<Gnea> okay, is that an AMD or Intel cpu?
<eweb100> amd
<Gnea> have you tried watching syslog while it locks up?
<eweb100> umm the whole screen is frozen.
<turuburu> hi guys. my kubuntu 8.10 writes very slow to usb stick. is there something i can fix with caches and buffers somehow? tanks
<eweb100> the mouse everything
<dnyy> Does running wine take up much memory?
<eweb100> and my music still works.. so ime guesing its a graphics card issue
<Jack_Sparrow> eweb100 is this a laptop?  and is it overheating
<dnyy> Wine itself, not including the app I'm running wine with. ;o
<eweb100> no its a custom built desktop
<Gnea> eweb100: so try this:  a) reboot b) login c) open an Applications->Accessories->Terminal d) type this in the terminal before it freezes:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Tapout> how in the hell do you get other xp boxes able to print using the ubuntu box?
<Gnea> eweb100: make sure no other windows overlap the terminal and wait for it to freeze
<eweb100> it freezes when i make some kind of action
<Gnea> Tapout: by calming down and taking it step by step.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > Tapout
<ubottu> Tapout, please see my private message
<alex_21> Does anyone know of a tool that would let me add a shell script to an install cd so taht it is exicuted on install time
<almark1> I see that my vmlinuz and initrd.img in the / root are pointing to kernels that I am not using, would that be the reason I can't boot Ubuntu?
<Gnea> eweb100: any at all?!
<eweb100> ok one sec.
<eweb100> i do that command
<Gnea> ok
<eweb100> and wait for it to freeze?
<Jack_Sparrow> alex_21 that is outside the scope of ubuntu support
<Gnea> yup!
<eweb100> ok
<eweb100> umm
<eweb100> brb then
<eweb100> thanks
<FloodBot3> eweb100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> eweb100: the idea is to see if the system catches anything
<seejay> hey guys
<jolter> seejay: hey
<chuckgofer> hey
<Tapout> Jack_Sparrow, I'm a bit slow here.  In Canada, not one of those words I used was considered profanity.  Please do pin-point the ones I've used that caused you to think I'm swearing.
<seejay> I need help with configuring Bandlux E120 in linux
<huwenfeng> hi all, i just ran "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" , but the results is always : no server suitable for synchoronnization found? how can i do that? i changed the server to asia.pool.ntp.org, but the result is the same, how can i do that?
<alex_21> Oh, Ok
<almark1> where should  vmlinuz and initrd.img that are in / be pointing to ?
<eweb100> what happins when it does freeze? i have to restart. so i come back in here?
<seejay> one of my friends asked for help
<seejay> he's somewhere in a rural place
<seejay> with 3 machines
<eweb100> gnea:right?
<seejay> 2 ubuntu
<Tapout> thanks you Gnea
<seejay> and 1 windows
<tritium> !enter | seejay
<ubottu> seejay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wyzard> almark1: They don't really matter these days AFAIK, and are there mostly for historical reasons
<Gnea> eweb100: basically - see if you can copy down, somewhere, what the log says on the last 2 or 3 lines before rebooting
<seejay> sorry, somehow that damn modem works in the Win machine. but not in two Ubuntu machines
<jolter> this is just a question but has anyone in here tried Sabayon-Linux?
<chuckgofer> Hey, I have a little question.  anyone know how to get single clicking like in windows?
<eweb100> ok i will.. time to crash woot
<chuckgofer> Ie: single click to open folders
<Wyzard> almark1: but the kernel packages maintain them to point to the most recent installed kernel
<Gnea> !winmodem | seejay
<ubottu> seejay: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<eweb100> gnea: this might take awile
<eweb100> its random remeber
<Gnea> eweb100: that's fine, i'm taking a test ;)
<seejay> well i'm having problems with e120 :( I know how to configure other 3g modems, but this one does not work :(
<Tapout> Jack_Sparrow, you suggested I swore.  Please tell me what the foul word was so I know for later.  Again, In Canada.. none of those words are swearing.
<seejay> its bandlux e120 USB HSDPA modem
<almark1> Wyzard: so I have my kernel installed in /boot/ubuntustudio should the ones in / have the same link?
<^paradox^> these ppl in open office channel are all just sitting there idling
<Gnea> Tapout: don't stress over it, 'hell', used in certain context, can be considered offensive.
<^paradox^> i been there close to two hours and no response
<almark1> Wyzard: that could be what is causing this mess right?
<jolter> Hey guys! I have this problem my sound works fine in vlc amarok and on youtube etc... but my totem player cant play sound and when I go yo System-> Preferences-> Sound and push the test button on playback I get this error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Tapout> gnea, wow.. not really a big deal here.  Ok thanks Gnea
<^paradox^> sorry i gotta ask my question here
<Gnea> Tapout: here, you're not in canada, there's a much broader audience
<Wyzard> almark1: To the best of my knowledge, the vmlinuz and initrd symlinks in / are not used by anything and it doesn't matter if they even exist
<Wyzard> almark1: but why is your kernel in /boot/ubuntustudio rather than /boot?
<modumass> hey all, im back, removed all .files from my home dir, no change noticed, still in 640x480 land
<^paradox^> im building some character profiles with the open office word processor and what i thought id do is put some thumbnail size pics in em that direct link to the full size pic. is yhis possible?
<Wyzard> almark1: Is that the standard location for Studio, or did you move it there manually?
<almark1> Wyzard: because I have two distos gentoo and ubuntu
<^paradox^> *this
<Jack_Sparrow> ^paradox^ Their channel is slow, but that is the right place for answers
<Ximal> hey bazhang ...
<almark1> Wyzard: what I did was update Ubuntu 8.10 to studio with apt-get, it worked too
<Ximal> i'm just trying to look for the scripting that yall use as i've googled the protection scripts and i can't find a good base to build this "soup" script i'm going to work on for a friend..
<^paradox^> Jack_Sparrow: i know, but id like an answer before morning
<Ximal> i could do it with mirc but the chan ops use xchat..
<eweb100> well it froze..and i couldn't even move my mouse. nothing changed in the terminal window
<Wyzard> almark1: I wouldn't really recommend manually moving Ubuntu's kernels into different directories; that causes the package system to lose track of them, because they're not where the package metadata says they are
<Jack_Sparrow> ^paradox^ Find a apropiate channel
<eweb100> i think my graphics card is crashing? can they do that?
<bazhang> !ru | djon
<ubottu> djon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<almark1> Wyzard: Oh oO Oo no.
<jolter> Hey guys! I have this problem my sound works fine in vlc amarok and on youtube etc... but my totem player cant play sound and when I go yo System-> Preferences-> Sound and push the test button on playback I get this error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<bazhang> Djon, /join #ubuntu-ru
<^paradox^> are there any other channels i could ask in?
<Djon> Da
<Djon> !ru
<bazhang> Djon, english only here.
<Wyzard> almark1: it's nothing that would prevent your system from booting, if you've set them up in the new location in menu.lst, but it's a bad idea from a maintainability standpoint
<almark1> Wyzard: /boot is good only then>
<Djon> No english
<gaminggeek> is there a fix for the problem where you have to restart apps that used sound after a suspend so you can get some sound?
<five> what do i do with a .sh file?
<Gnea> eweb100: okay
<five> its a program
<Logikos> join #openoffice
<Gnea> five: sh ./file.sh
<almark1> Wyzard it all sounds rediculious huh,
<Logikos> oops
<Wyzard> five: that's a shell script
<ardchoille> five: you can run it with: sh file.sh
<eweb100> gnea: i think it has something to do with my graphics card.
<five> ok thnx
<Tapout> Gnea, thanks .. worked :)
<Gnea> eweb100: i doubt that.. are you familiar with editting grub commands?
<ardchoille> five: but I'd be weary about what it does before running it
<eweb100> yep
<Logikos> how do i upgrade to openoffice 3 from ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> How to run a .sh file?  Run script with the command /.file    , it must be set executable, chmod u+x file
<eweb100> lol
<Gnea> Tapout: cheers :)
<Wyzard> almark1: It could potentially cause dpkg to get confused when removing or upgrading the kernel package, though I'm not sure
<onetinsoldier> hello. i have a Debian installation on one hard that i have grub installed from. i installed ubuntu 8.10 onto a second hard drive and then went in and edited the menu.lst file in my Debian installation. when i try to boot into Ubuntu i get the following error... Filesystem type unknown: error 17 partition type 0x5  -  it's not complaining about finding the vmlinuz(kernel) file, it's complaining about the partition type. anyon
<onetinsoldier> e know what's wrong?
<almark1> one time I made a sh script to catalog my cdrom disks for me, it worked too :)
<eweb100> gnea: Yes i am familiar with eding them
<Gnea> eweb100: okay - i've had systems lockup before, so i try to pass the kernel different options to see if it'll change it - the one that *usually* works, is pci=routeirq
<almark1> Wyzard: I'll take your advice and let it alone, make Ubuntu happy, I mean the other disto i have has emerge and that can't be disturbed as well.
<Wyzard> almark1: yeah, changing things out from under the package system is a bad idea on any distro
<eweb100> Ok i edit the grub all the time.. But i Dont really understand that last thing.
<eweb100> lol I can open grub editor, change boot menues
<Gnea> eweb100: append it to the end of the kernel line :)
<eweb100> o ok kool
<modumass> hmm, man why has this happened, i cant change res higher than 640x480
<five> i got permission denied trying to sh ./file.sh
<five> wait im not in root lol
<five> used to opening root terminal
<onetinsoldier> lol
<onetinsoldier> me too
<Gnea> five: what's the name of the file?
<eweb100> so i add that to the end of /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-10-generic root=UUID=ecbf58ce-e26c-4dc3-8b2c-1ad0857f74f7 ro
<ardchoille> five: do you know what that script does?
<five> i know what it should do
<five> as to the name id rather not say
<Tppc> hello everyone
<eweb100> lol.
<onetinsoldier> five: ./blowup-doll?
<five> got it running
<bdelin88> anyone know how i can convert my windows playlists from winamp to relative directories, someone told me that's what i need to do to get amarok/jukebox to lookup my music from windows-based directory lookup
<tritium> onetinsoldier: keep it family-friendly, please
<jolter> Hello guys
<Tppc> this is my  first time here,anybody wants to talk with me ?
<eweb100> gnea: do i put that code to the end of the kernel boot line?
<eweb100> gnea: after the ro
<Jack_Sparrow> Tppc this is not a chat channel.. support questions only thanks
<almark1> this time i'm leaving have a lot of work to do thanks
<Gnea> eweb100: yeah
<eweb100> ok
<eweb100> gnea: this is what it is now
<dmulholland> hey, I'm looking to install ubuntu to an external usb hard disk but i cant decide whether to a normal flash memory stick (although of the high speed variety) or to go for a normal hard drive in a USB enclosure. which is likely to be the quickest?
<eweb100> gnea: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-10-generic root=UUID=ecbf58ce-e26c-4dc3-8b2c-1ad0857f74f7 ro pci=routeirq
<five> /home/five' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed.
<five> If installing as root, you may need to log in as root, use 'su -' or 'sudo -H'.
<eweb100> gnea: correct?
<Gnea> eweb100: cool
<five> im in root
<five> confusion
<FloodBot3> five: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eweb100> gnea: correct? or no?
<Gnea> five: well, we really can't help you out if there's a potential legal issue at hand.
<Tppc> hello guys
<five> Gnea there isnt
<Gnea> eweb100: yes, correct.
<onetinsoldier> tritium: ok, roger. sorry
<five> i would rather just not say what im installing
<eweb100> gnea: thanks i will try
<five> ill figure it out
<five> got it, it worked under root terminal
<five> thnx for the help
<lawstudent> how do i get to my router's config via web browser?
<Gnea> lawstudent: look at your router's manual.
<tritium> lawstudent: the topic for this channel is ubuntu support
<lawstudent> isn't there a generic URL to get to one's router config?
<Gnea> lawstudent: yes, the user manual will tell you what it is.
<onetinsoldier> hello. i have a debian installation on one hard that i have grub installed from. i installed Ubuntu 8.10 onto a second hard drive and then went in and edited the menu.lst file in my Debian installation. when i try to boot into Ubuntu i get the following error... Filesystem type unknown: error 17 partition type 0x5  -  it's not complaining about finding the vmlinuz(kernel) file, it's complaining about the partition type.
<onetinsoldier> anyone know what might be worng?
<bdelin88> lawstudent: usually it's something like "192.168.1.1" or 1.0 or 1.99
<eweb100> gnea: thank you for the help is there any way i know if it worked? other than the lack of crashing?
<Gnea> eweb100: nope, that's pretty much the only way to know
<eweb100> gnea: well in that case thanks for the help =)
<sloopy> lawstudent, its usually the gateway or dhcp server ip
<Gnea> eweb100: cheers
<eweb100> ftw
<bdelin88> can i get some applause for pringing out 50 pages about how to learn the terminal?  thank you ladies and gentlemen :)
<bdelin88> for printing*
<onetinsoldier> what version of grub does 8.10 use? legacy grub or grub2?
<bdelin88> i am taking the plunge
<Gnea> bdelin88: 50? that's *it*?! ;)
<bdelin88> Gnea:  shh! don't scare me too much! lol
<Gnea> !info grub intrepid
<sloopy> bdelin88, use a rope to find your way back to civilization...
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu45 (intrepid), package size 392 kB, installed size 916 kB
<bdelin88> Gnea: finally i have an understanding of options, such as "ls" "-h" and stuff like that
<bdelin88> sloopy: lol
<onetinsoldier> thanks Gnea, legacy grub then.
<lawstudent> my manual says "http://my.router", but that doesn't work. ( cf http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/network/2350/en/index.htm )
<bdelin88> sloopy: you don't use the terminal?
<tritium> lawstudent: you're offtopic, as I've told you before
<sloopy> lawstudent, try your gateway ip
<lawstudent> sloopy: what's my gateway ip, how can i find out?
<Gnea> lawstudent: yeah, you'll need to look at your connection settings for that - usually just right-click on your network icon on the upper-right and select the option to see them
<lawstudent> tritium: where shoeuld i go
<bdelin88> WAIT WAIT I KNOW
<tritium> lawstudent: it's ok, proceed.
<sloopy> bdelin88, yeah i learned to use the terminal when i was on a terminal (vt52a)
<chilli0> is there a microsoft sam for ubuntu?
<bdelin88> go to the terminal
<compuman23> hi guys. i get boot error when i open machine. i have kubuntu 8.10
<bdelin88> lawstudent: and type "ifconfig" right???
<Gnea> chilli0: lol no
<Gnea> chilli0: well, it can be applied using samba and winbind
<onetinsoldier> chilli0: but there is a package called 'festival'
<chilli0> Gnea:  anything like it?
<compuman23> i tried to fix slow usb speed, and googling around i did "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd". i rebooted. and now boot error. that's all :(
<bdelin88> Gnea: did i give him good advice? lol, i told him to check with "ifconfig"
<chilli0> k ill have a look festival
<Gnea> !samba | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<onetinsoldier> !festival
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival
<lawstudent> Gnea: i'm currently on a WinXP comp. (My ubuntu box is going to share the router)
<tritium> lawstudent: type "netstat -rn"
<bdelin88> dangit
<Gnea> lawstudent: you'll need to boot it into ubuntu in order to use that feature.
<lawstudent> tritium: what's the equivalent on WinXP?
<chilli0> onetinsoldier:  how do i use it? its installed
<compuman23> i cant boot
<tritium> lawstudent: I don't use Windows, sorry.
<onetinsoldier> chilli0: that i don't know
<chilli0> k
<bdelin88> lawstudent: press windows key + r, then type "ipconfig /all" and look for "gateway"
<chilli0> afk
<sloopy> bdelin88, yes that will give some info, while learning the terminal also wrap an eyeball around netstat, and look at 'du -n --max-depth=1'
<Quagmire> Hello guys
<dmulholland> hey, I'm looking to install ubuntu to an external usb hard disk but i cant decide whether to a normal flash memory stick (although of the high speed variety) or to go for a normal hard drive in a USB enclosure. which is likely to be the quickest?
<bdelin88> sloopy: dunno what all the means, but i am sure i will find out
<lawstudent> bdelin88: bingo! thanks!!!
<bdelin88> sloopy: heh, wait... du is disk usage, oooh yea
<vegombrei> hi .. is there a mass file renaming tool for ubuntu ?
<bdelin88> sloopy: -n for network maybe?
<sloopy> dmulholland, eventually the HD will be quicker, i have heard of flash drives dieing when used as root fs
<sloopy> bdelin88, err -h not -n
<onetinsoldier> dmulholland: i would think the usb stick might be faster since your talking about both being usb devices, the difference being that a usb stick is like a solid state drive. downside is small size
<Wyzard> Flash drives wear out sooner when written to frequently
<bdelin88> sloopy: human readable :)
<dmulholland> sloopy, yeah that's what I thought myself
<sloopy> bdelin88, i use that command so often i alias it to duf
<almark1> :Wyzard I got it working again, but I cant reinstall the updates
<bdelin88> sloopy: alias it to duf?
<Wyzard> almark1: error message?
<eweb100> gnea: Quite QQ when i went back into the grub list it changed the  pci=routeirq to single.....?
<sloopy> dmulholland, but yes the flash would probly be faster if both devices work properly
<almark1> :Wyzard none was given, all has already been installed
<Gnea> eweb100: are you sure you editted the correct entry?
<dmulholland> sloopy, i wasnt sure about that because sometimes i find the SSD hard drive in my eee 901 to be really slow
<sloopy> bdelin88, 'alias duf='du -h --max-depth=1'
<eweb100> gnea: was i sopost to edit the one i use to boot normaly?
<dmulholland> sloopy, like updating takes a long time because of the hd
<bdelin88> sloopy: ah.... gonna have to read up on that one
<Wyzard> almark1: then the new kernel *is* installed
<onetinsoldier> hello. i have a debian installation on one hard that i have grub installed from. i installed Ubuntu 8.10 onto a second hard drive and then went in and edited the menu.lst file in my Debian installation. when i try to boot into Ubuntu i get the following error... Filesystem type unknown: error 17 partition type 0x5  -  it's not complaining about finding the vmlinuz(kernel) file, it's complaining about the partition type.
<Gnea> eweb100: yeah, the one at the top of the list is usually good enough
<sloopy> dmulholland, i have 2 sandisk cruzer mini's (2GB and 4GB) and the ext usb (internel to it sata) hdd is faster for me...
<onetinsoldier> anyone know what might be wrong?
<Luksor> 	how do I Setar or drive beyond the vesa in xorg?
<bdelin88> sloopy: hey can you check this out and answer a quick question i have on the "df" command? http://paste.ubuntu.com/84246/
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, sure you are specifying correct partition?
<almark1> :Wyzard I copied the ubuntustudio kernel files to /boot but the ones update did must have been different but oh well, it works that is all matters anyway
<dmulholland> sloopy, thanks for that, that's been my experience as well
<sloopy> bdelin88, once it finally loads on my machine..
<Quagmire> I dl'ed ubuntu from the website and clicked on it .....cyberlink power2go opened and I told it to burn a copy ...it burned it ...then it shows as not being burned ...then I right clicked on the DL'ed file ...it showed as being 699 mb, but it is not on the disk ...now it might be as simple as a corrupted burn and I can reburn at a slower rate and all will be well
<bdelin88> sloopy: lol ok
<vegombrei> hi .. is there a mass file renaming tool for ubuntu ?
<sloopy> bdelin88, ok and the ? is?
<Quagmire> any thoughts?
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: no.. i'm not certain. i think i might be getting a little confused in the menu.lst file, maybe. thought i had it right but perhaps not
<bdelin88> sloopy: why do they all say size 1.3 gb
<bdelin88> sloopy: and then it says that sdb6 is 51gb, 2.5 used, but why only 46 left? that doesn't add up
<sloopy> bde how much ram does it have?
<Wyzard> almark1: The root problem is that something went wrong while installing an update, and you have no idea what it was, and didn't remember or write down the error message -- you can't be entirely sure that everything's back as it should be when you don't know what the original problem was
<sloopy> bdelin88, some is used for house keeping
<almark1> :Wyzard your right, I dont know how to get the error back
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: ok, i looked again and see where i might have been mistaken. going to try again. thanks. i'll be back after a bit i hope
<bdelin88> sloopy: so it's like 'reserved' space or something?
<sloopy> bdelin88, its used for directory structure, filesystem journal, etc
<almark1> :Wyzard the problem was the image and the kernel could not install
<bdelin88> sloopy: ah ok
<bdelin88> does anyone know a good guide that explains how the root file system is structured, for instance, where things are commonly installed, etc....?
<sloopy> you mean disk format or filesystem layout?
<bdelin88> i was trying to find where my ssl certificates were stored and i am trying to find out how linux stores things like that
<tritium> bdelin88: I suggest you read the Debian Reference, or http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Wyzard> almark1: That's like getting sick and saying your illness is that you have a headache
<bdelin88> tritium: thank you
<almark1> Wyzard: lol
<Wyzard> almark1: "the kernel failed to install" is an end result; it's not enough detail to understand what *actually* went wrong
<eweb100> gnea: well i was stupid and closed the term window before saving the grub config. SO i did and now it saved =)
<tritium> bdelin88: Debian has several good documents worth reading
<eweb100> gnea: only time will tell
<bdelin88> tritium: i will definately look into that
<Gnea> eweb100: lol
<bdelin88> later ppl
<almark1> Wyzard: I couldn't do much, I rem that, so I lost the error "..."
<eweb100> gnea: and ime going to bed so good night... hope 2 seek guidence from you some time in the future
<Gnea> eweb100: :)
<Wyzard> almark1: It's a good idea to write down an error message (or save it to a file) if you plan to ask for help about it
<almark1> Wyzard: will do nexttime
<sloopy> i am still waiting for the amazing DWIM computer...
<wsgordon_> whats the audio player for ubuntu to play shoutcast streams ?
<five> halp idk what i did theres snow everywhere on my desktop
<Quagmire> anybody have a sec to mention my issue?
<tankpunk> does any think its better to go with a 32 bit distro even though i have 64 just 4 more drivers and compatability?
<DiploCat> *lumbergh voice* hey... what's happening?
<wsgordon_> whats the audio player for ubuntu to play shoutcast streams ?
<Wyzard> tankpunk: I run 64-bit and have had no problems whatsoever with drivers
<DiploCat> tankpunk, nah, chose a 64bit... your hardware should be supported
<Quagmire> it shows as 0 used, 0 free on the disk ...I assume I've made a coaster
<passive> realplayer raises an exception  and I've to restart X each time to get it running ?
<tankpunk> my main deal is with no great java support
<five> tankpunk you can install java on 64 bit
<paranoid_ndroid> is there any way to copy from firefox and paste into a terminal directly from the context menu on firefox?
<Wyzard> tankpunk: The only things "missing" are native 64-bit Java and Flash plugins for browsers, and both of those are being worked on (Adobe has a 64-bit Flash in alpha, and Java 7 is expected to have a 64-bit plugin)
<five> just not the firefox plugin
<tankpunk> yes i have but its not fully compatible with everything web based like pogo
<tankpunk> awesome
<five> tankpunk you can however install a 32 bit version of your browser of choice with all of the java and flash plugins
<tankpunk> ty 4 answers guys
<Wyzard> tankpunk: I can't remember the last time I needed to run a Java applet, though
<DiploCat> lol @ java applets
<vegombrei> i need help understanding this ......  please use fuse-source to compile appropriate modules
<tankpunk> i know this is ubuntu chan but has any1 heard of or tried abayon?
<tankpunk> sabayon
<DiploCat> tankpunk, , what is it?
<tankpunk> a linux distro
<tiyowan> Anyone know of any open source voice recognition packages for ubuntu? :-)
<mchelen> tankpunk, how much RAM do you have?
<mchelen> yeah you can also install 32bit java specifically
<mchelen> drivers work fine in 64bit just running some apps can be tricky
<UbuntuUser> hey
<co^free> haiiiiiiiiii...........
<tankpunk> i have 2 gigs
<passive> the realplay error http://pastebin.com/d5a07fb5f
<tiyowan> nvm
<Wyzard> I haven't had any problems with apps
<Wyzard> All the free stuff has 64-bit packages
<UbuntuUser> how can i make ubuntu recognize my external monitor after i have activated the driver?
<mchelen> tiyowan, check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_speech_recognition_software#Solutions
<DiploCat> I'd never heard of sabayon
<suji> hai to all
<tankpunk> mchelen, 2 gigs why?
<Wyzard> As for non-free software, my 32-bit games (Quake 4, Doom 3) worked fine after installing nvidia-glx-ia32, VMware 32-bit worked fine and now has a native 64-bit version, etc.
<five> tankpunk i am on 64 bit 8.10 and have the firefox flash and java plugins working perfect
<mchelen> tankpunk, if you have like 4+ gb sometimes you need 64bit os to use it all
<vegombrei> i need help understanding this ......  please use fuse-source to compile appropriate modules
<tankpunk> five u got pogo.com working?
<UbuntuUser> how can i make ubuntu recognize my external monitor after i have activated the driver?
<mchelen> five, how did you get 32 bit java installed?
<tankpunk> i have 64 8.10 as well
<five> mchelen i installed 32 bit firefox
<tankpunk> had lots of java trouble
<five> and then installed 32 bit plugins
<tankpunk> u have a link pls?
<mchelen> five, what are the packages for that?
<tankpunk> sun java5
<five> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<five> its all right there
<tiyowan> thx mchelen
<five> then flash and java work fine
<mchelen> ok thanks
<tankpunk> tyvm five
<five> no prob
<five> this m$ office 2k7 install is killing my system
<UbuntuUser> how can i make ubuntu recognize my external monitor after i have activated the driver?
<five> and the bar hasnt moved in a loooong time
<mchelen> just use OO
<tritium> !enter | five
<ubottu> five: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<five> so do i but need it for school
<tankpunk> five does the automatic script work 4 64 bit intrepid 8.10?
<five> tankpunk yes
<tankpunk> tyvm!
<five> i follwed the instruction directly and got it working
<Robbie_Crash> Is there a way to get the disk usage of each folder in a folder, but not each of it's subfolders, without typing them individually?
<Robbie_Crash> nm, check man du, duh
<UbuntuUser> !dualmonitor
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<five> is there a way to check if this program is installing because its been stuck for forever
<five> and its killing my resources
<Robbie_Crash> five at terminal, do: ps ax | grep <processname>
<tritium> five: I've told you about !enter before.  Please heed the advice.
<Robbie_Crash> see what it's process type is
<five> Robbie_Crash thnx
<Robbie_Crash> np
<tankpunk> five: the only version closest to pick for automatic script is hardy heron 8.04
<five> tankpunk pick HH
<vegombrei> hello is anyone there ??????
<tankpunk> five: ty again
<Robbie_Crash> vegombrei there's about 1300 people here
<five> lol
<tankpunk> u use firfox 3.0?
<Gnea> vegombrei: there's a very good chance...
<five> tankpunk yes
 * MoLoot is not here
<co^free> haiiiiiiiii
<vegombrei> Robbie_Crash: howcome i dont get answers for my questions ?]
<DiploCat> is anyone else unable to get to distrowatch.com or is it just me?
<vegombrei> Gnea: howcome i dont get answers for my questions ?
<DiploCat> vegombrei, what's your question?
<five> brb my system has bogged up doing this ms office install
<Robbie_Crash> five kill the process
<Gnea> vegombrei: i have no idea, this is the first time i've seen you here.
<Gnea> !ask | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<five> Robbie_Crash the install finished and everything was like a slideshow but it just cleared up :)
<vegombrei> DiploCat: 1, is there a mass file renaming tool for intrepid ?
<Robbie_Crash> vegombrei mv?
<DiploCat> ahh yeah there is... hang on I'll find what it's called
<Zaq> rename? >_>;;
<MoLoot> vegombrei: man mv
<Gnea> vegombrei: rename
<Zaq> though it's amazing how rename still has the wrong man page =|
<tiyowan> vegombrei: You can do that from the shell, but if you want to get fancy, then maybe GNOME or Midnight Commander? :-)
<Zaq> it's not the perl rename that you use with 'rename'
<Zaq> atleast it doesn't function like it
<vegombrei> tiyowan: how do i do that from shell ? i assume it uses least processor that way right ?
<Gnea> vegombrei: type 'rename' and press enter.
<tiyowan> vegombrei: Gnea <-
<inertial> anyone here know much about using cryptsetup? the docs online aren't great
<vegombrei> Gnea: dont i hafta give it a path or something ?
<inertial> i'm trying to find out how to change the passphrase
<UbuntuUser> wahts that resolution for a 15" screen?
<inertial> and it's not clear to me whether i can do it without overwriting the drive
<Gnea> vegombrei: more explanation can be found by typing this:  man rename
<vegombrei> Gnea: thanks .. brb
<tiyowan> vegombrei: Go a shell and type man rename, That'll give you the howtos.
<DiploCat> vegombrei, thunar will do it in a guy for you, although it's a file manager as well as a bulk rename tool
<DiploCat> guy = gui
<MoLoot> UbuntuUser: If you type the make/model into google with the word spec or specs you might get lucky...
<shrini> methanigai: hi
<DiploCat> vegombrei, http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/bulk_renamer <-- the xfce file manager has bulk rename
<tiyowan> Hmmm. Trying to play an xvid avi file. VLC doesn't show any video for it. Mplayer simply hangs. And Totem gives this error: GstDecodeBin: This appears to be a text file. Any ideas?
<hateball> wrong codec?
<five> tiyowan what is the ext
<UbuntuUser> ok ty\
<Gnea> !codec | tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tiyowan> five: avi
<DiploCat> xvid ain't restricted though
<Gnea> DiploCat: he might have to install more codecs, nonetheless
<five> idk avi works fine for me
<five> but i have codecs
<DiploCat> fair enough
<whuffor> tiyowan: I had similar issues with my newly installed interpid system. I solved it by installed drivers for my graphics card. After that it all worked fine
<tiyowan> I've snagged the w32codecs and the non-restricted-extras as well.
<tiyowan> whuffor: ATI flxgr drivers are installed.
<whuffor> tiyowan: Alright. That is what I installed, and it solved my issues. Then you have some other snaffu I guess
<iminhell> I'm not sure how chaotic this is. i'm not used to using chat clients. But I'm having difficulty playing a commercial DVD.
<nick|here> is a there a net installer cd for ubuntu? like the one in debian?
<tiyowan> iminhell: Open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<iminhell> nick, you can try the "wubi" installer
<iminhell> done that. Have tried all that every post I can find has told me to do. I don't think it is a codec issue. Something in the way of software confusion is my best guess.
<nick|here> iminhell: i'm not on windows, just curios that i can do a base install like debian, then install the otheers by hand
<tiyowan> iminhell: Umm...I don't know much about this, but maybe it's some sort of region DVD or something?
<DiploCat> iminhell, over the years, I've had a handful of DVD's that just didn't seem to cooperate... are you able to play others?
<Scare|Working> Hi all
<iminhell> no DVD will play, with any program or by loading the files manually. Video off the net (streaming or downloaded) will play fine. Confusing
<DiploCat> iminhell, have you installed: libdvdread3 ?
<tiyowan> iminhell: Hmm...have you *ever* played a DVD before on that system? As in maybe on another OS on that box?
<huwenfeng> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<huwenfeng> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<iminhell> yup. Everything that is listed in the media guide I have. Running studio 8.10 with all codecs and xine.
<iminhell> Vista plays mildly fine, for Vista, what a shit design that is.
<tiyowan> iminhell: What drive is it?
<DiploCat> iminhell, does it read Data DVD's?
<Sinister`> i get spam from 30 differnt @verizon.net addys but mine is verizon can i filter so i only get the ones to: my addy ?
<tiyowan> iminhell: Is it a new drive?
<iminhell> depends on your definition I guess. I can mount the drive and rear/run most files just not play a dvd
<DiploCat> hmm, that is odd
<tiyowan> iminhell: Is the drive new or old?
<kurrata> hi, how can i format hard drives on ubuntu?
<Sevastia> K so what's all this then?
<tiyowan> kurrata: gparted would be a good bet.
<iminhell> Drive model is a Lite On LH20A1L SATA. Last night I found a thread about some guys having issues with the PATA drives of the same model. Something about nopic fixed their issues. I tried that but did nothing, though when a dvd/cd is inserted it appears on the desktop right away, previously did not.
<DiploCat> iminhell, try other media players (if you haven't already), otherwise sorry, not sure what else to offer... sounds like the drive is ok... must be a decryption / region thing...
<tiyowan> iminhell: It's prolly a drive/region problem. I'm stuck with a pretty awful DVD combo drive as well. Philips. :(
<kurrata> tiyowan: gave me nice error messege when i tried to run it from consule error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedeskdesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<iminhell> drive is set to region 1, dvd's are region 1
<DiploCat> iminhell, have you tried mplayer? (not that xine shouldn't work)
<tiyowan> kurrata: Umm. What exactly are you trying to achieve?
<MHz128> hello world!
<kurrata> <tiyowan> format my old hard drives
<iminhell> yup, dead in the water.
<MHz128> How do I apply a driver patch for a wireless card?
<DiploCat> kurrata, stupid question... but are you trying to format the drive that the OS is on?
<iminhell> Here is my frustration in picture and text -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001560
<kurrata> <DiploCat> no xD
<DiploCat> :)
<stategrid> not familiar
<tiyowan> DiploCat: Hehehe. :)
<tiyowan> kurrata: The error you're getting is when you're trying to format a particular hard drive?
<DiploCat> iminhell, one of the few DVD's that never seemed to work for me was a West Wing disc that also had that crazy windows dvd software with the movie
<kurrata> <tiyowan> no, when i tried to run gparted from console
<DiploCat> I think that Windows DVD crap causes problems
<iminhell> But I've tried with stripped burnt movies and I still get nothing but an error.
<five> what folder does crossover install windows apps to?
<ocRob> ugh i cannot for the life of me seem to get the adobe flash plugin installed correctly, i have downloaded the .deb from adobe, tried installing it both from CLI and the GUI, got the .tar.gz put the libflashplayer.so file into the /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/plugins dir and also used the utility it comes w/ to install it, no matter what i do i can't get the adobe flash player plugin to work or show up in about:plugins, any help?
<DiploCat> five, in your home dir ~/.cxoffice/
<five> ok thnx DiploCat
<kurrata> <tiyowan> dont know what i did but got it running
<iminhell> ocRob, synaptic and search for flashplugin-nonfree
<UbuntuUser> hey
<UbuntuUser> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<tiyowan> kurrata: Hurrah. Be careful using that app, please. I wiped out my partition table; scared the heck out of me thinking that I'd lost 100 gigs of data.
<UbuntuUser> what is a good dock for ubuntu
<davguar> Hey everyone... does anyone know of a way to get deskbar's functionality without having it in the top menu bar?
<tiyowan> UbuntuUser: avant windows navigator?
<davguar> UbuntuUser: Avant Window Navigator
<davguar> I should clarify... I don'
<hateball> !awn | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<kurrata> <tiyowan> k, btw any ideas why it dosnt allow me to format disk to nfts or other file systems...just ext2, ext3, swap,fat16,fat32
<davguar> t want any panels
<blind> I have a bit of a problem.. turned my machine on and it says "Invalid or corrupted partition." So, I pop in my ubuntu usb stick and im in the live session now, and it mounts just fine, i can see all my files and everything.. what could be wrong?
<five> how do i browse back to a hidden folder inside an app
<five> if the hidden folders are hidden within the app
<blind> five: did you try ctrl+h
<five> blind yeah, im using windows media player 9 and i browsed out of the install folder and cant get back in
<PeoplesAdvocate> How do I configure VSFTPD to use TLS auth? and have certain users be able to log in from internet?
<tiyowan> kurrate: Umm....ntfs is windows.
<tiyowan> kurrate: If you want to work with ntfs, better to use some other tool. I use easus partitioning tools for ntfs.
<kurrata> <tiyowan>i know so it can format only to ubuntu fylesystems?
<davguar> Does anyone know of a way to get deskbar's funcitonality without having to have a panel on your desktop?
<tiyowan> kurrata: Yep.
<five> nevermind i can scan from media library i got it workin
<blind> davguar: can you run gnome-panel and delete all the panels?
<negge> If I update my server and choose not to reboot into the new kernel, is there any risk that any programs might break because of that?
<PeoplesAdvocate> How do I configure VSFTPD to use TLS auth? and have certain users be able to log in from internet?
<davguar> blind: I can remove all the panels but then I won't be able to use the keyboard shortcut to run the deskbar
<blind> oh.
<davguar> blind: deskbar only seems to work if it is actually in a panel
<davguar> blind: that's why I'm looking for an alternative
<kurrata> <tiyowan> where can i get easus it seems Synaptic dosnt have it?
<tiyowan> kurrata: My friend, EASUS runs on Windows. :) It's like Partition Magic.
<kurrata> <tiyowan> oh lol
<U-b-u-n-t-u> installed foxy proxy and got this msg "Error writing settings file:/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/foxyproxy.xml.Ensure the path exists and that Firefox has write access, then restart firefox. FoxyProxy will not function until then."
<ocRob> ugh this flash business is upsetting me, anyone have this issue?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> the path exist
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but no file
<blind> U-b-u-n-t-u: does firefox have write access?
<Rolaulten> Hello, small thing i am wondering about with respect to backing up my home folder, will simply placing my entire backed up home folder allow all packages I now use to run without needing to reinstall the package (assuming the needed library's are installed)
<tiyowan> ocRob: What seems to be the problem?
<tiyowan> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<U-b-u-n-t-u> blind I am guessing not so maybe I should ask him to give it write access?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lol
<U-b-u-n-t-u> him  how
<blind> just check the permissions of the folder in nautilus or whatever your preferred file manager is
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<blind> if you have r/w without being root, then firefox should as well
<Rolaulten> no, backing up is the easy part, I gota formate this box for mantance and i want to know if I will have the hassle of reinstalling large numbers of program packages or will the backup of my home folder cover everything.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> blind I didnt have r/w listed for me but I changed it to r/w
<blind> well then give it a whirl
<tiyowan> Rolaulten: Just backing up your /home dir shouldn't back up the packages/system configurations.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> blind same msg from firefox
<Rolaulten> thats what I was lookin for, thanks
<tiyowan> Rolaulten: Home is just your data. The tweaks/packages/settings are in other directories.
<tiyowan> Rolaulten: No problem.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I opened nautilus and click on a folder in my home dir and changed all my settings to allow r/w
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but firefox+foxyproxy gave the same error
<U-b-u-n-t-u> did I miss something?
<odonil> How do I detect and delete corrupted files ?
<snowrichard> hi
<patholio> morning all
<snowrichard> i'm on my laptop using cell modem at the IHOP
<tiyowan> odonil !fsck
<tiyowan> Ubottu: No factoid on fsck? Hmm...
<NightElf> Hi there. I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tiyowan> odonil: You need to use the fsck utility.
<Scix> How mutsh network resources does UbuntuLTSP need for eatch klient
<Sinister`> why does my pc speaker beep every letter i type how do i shut that off ?
<odonil> tiyowan: I want to check the normal files with the extension .txt, .pdf and delete if corrupted. Will fsck help ?
<tiyowan> Sinister: PC speaker or mobo speaker?
<NightElf> Hi there. I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<iminhell> what are "devel files"?
<peter1138> yeah, you said that
<tiyowan> odonil: fsck's a filesystem checker really. Don't know whether it checks the integrity of txt/pdf files and the like, so.
<EgYPaRaDoX> i have a problem..
<tiyowan> odonil: Are you getting any errors or anything? If not, then I don't think there should be anything wrong.
<CodeWar> I have Ubuntu 8.10 and its got a nvidia control panel as well but it doesnt show the mode 1440x900 on my laptop that windows vista does.  Should I manually add it to xorg.conf
<odonil> tiyowan: I have like a bunch  of files, and hierarchical directory structure also having files. So i wanted to check and delete the corrupted once.
<derefr> Hello, I'm trying to install the JeOS version of ubuntu in VMWare Workstation, on a Pentium M laptop. Apparently I don't have PAE available, and according to forum posts that means I should use the generic, rather than server, kernel. How do I go about doing that?
<EgYPaRaDoX> when ubuntu starts to boot it says sometthing like unable to find /etc/init.d/rc
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone knows what the chatroom for evolution is?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i tried to do fsck while the disk is mounted..
<tiyowan> odonil: fsck's the only filesystem checker I know of. So.
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: Not a good idea, generally.
<odonil> tiyowan: ok
<EgYPaRaDoX> yeah i know..
<EgYPaRaDoX> but what should i do aout the /etc/init.d/rc
<EgYPaRaDoX> ubuntu doesnt load
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: That's a fried kernel you've got there.
<EgYPaRaDoX> i tried booting with an old kernel it didnt work..
<sergio> QUIT
<EgYPaRaDoX> older kernel i mean..
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: Yeah, it won't. Ok, do you find yourself at a grub> prompt?
<Sinister`> motherboard speaker
<EgYPaRaDoX> ummm..
<EgYPaRaDoX> yes i think so..
<EgYPaRaDoX> but i can load other operating systems through grub boot loader..
<zamba> EgYPaRaDoX: sure
<NightElf> Hi there. I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<EgYPaRaDoX> so what should i do?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i hav ubuntu hardy heron..
<five> how do i install software with crossover thats not in the list?
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: Ok. Here's how you fix this. Run Ubuntu off the LiveCD, unmount any partitions it if the LiveCD automatically mounts anything, *then* run fsck against the Ubuntu installed on your hard disk. Should fix it.
<EgYPaRaDoX> i had slax i ran fsck with it...
<EgYPaRaDoX> it found many errors..
<EgYPaRaDoX> it corrected it automatically..
<EgYPaRaDoX> then i restarted...same errors..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i mean it didnt load..
<tiyowan> Sinister: I have a fix. It'll turn off your mobo speaker. That what you want right?
<oshin> t9 where are you
<hackwins> someone can tell me  the neme of ubuntu eee?
<EgYPaRaDoX> maybe the file system is very damaged that it couldnt be corrected i dont know..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i mean the errors.. couldnt be corrected..
<PeoplesAdvocate> does any one know how to add ssh keys to the authrized_keys file?
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: My advice. Boot off a LiveCD, mount the partition where your /home is. Copy over any data. And wipe out the install on your hard disc.
<NimbleRabit> how can I get my players to be able to play real media files?
<PeoplesAdvocate> does any one know how to add ssh keys to the authrized_keys file?
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: Because the error you're getting at boot means that GRUB cannot find any of the kernel files.
<jtaji> PeoplesAdvocate: copy your .ssh/id_rsa.pub to the machine you want to connect to, then cat id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<EgYPaRaDoX> is there a grub fixer or something?
<Tapout> PeoplesAdvocate, ssh-copy-id
<EgYPaRaDoX> i dont hav the live cd...and my internet is very slow...
<jtaji> PeoplesAdvocate: or you could just do: ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@host
<EgYPaRaDoX> ill hav to ask others i guess..
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: There is, but the problem isn't with GRUB. The problem is that the *core* of your operating system is kaput.
<PeoplesAdvocate> thanks very much.
<EgYPaRaDoX> i guess ill hav to backup ..
<EgYPaRaDoX> theres also another problem...firefox wouldnt work...all the previous entered websites wouldnt appear...on other users it would work..
<rathel> I need some help with Pulse audio on Intrepid, I just recently upgraded from Hardy, and when I change the volume in pavucontrol the sound cuts out completely until I move the slider back to where it was. I'm using Fluxbox by the way.
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: First things first. Get your OS back online.
<SP316> does anyone know anything about patching wireless drivers?
<NimbleRabit> I even tried getting VLC player, but still a no go for .rm media files.  Any suggestions?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i want to know the problem....if i get it back online it would work..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i just want to avoid the other problem..
<tiyowan> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<tiyowan> NimbleRabit: See links above.
<NimbleRabit> thanks
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: I'm using intrepid, and ff is working here so, I can't help you much with that. Sorry. :(
<EgYPaRaDoX> np..thanks anwyay
<SP316> i'm trying to patch my 2200 wireless card so i can inject packets if anyone here can please help me out
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys , is concurrent booting enabled by default in ubuntu?
<chairman> hey guys... how do i get debian?
<tiyowan> SP316: You need to use different drivers. Check the forums. This is a known issue.
<wet> just download deb package from the net
<EgYPaRaDoX> whats inrepid?
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX !intrepid
<EgYPaRaDoX> !inrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inrepid
<EgYPaRaDoX> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is concurrent booting enabled by default in ubuntu?
<SP316> tiyowan: i know, could you check my Ubuntu forums quickly to see what i'm specially having a problem with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6354186#post6354186
<SP316> * schlort (~schlort@72.26.39.74) Quit (Ping timeout: 493 seconds
<EgYPaRaDoX> i dontk now that ubuntu 8.1 is called intrepid...is it a beta version?
<tiyowan> ohletmeinnowgodd: Booting more than one OS you mean?
<SP316> thanks
<EgYPaRaDoX> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: Nope. Release. :-)
<EgYPaRaDoX> interesting..
<ohletmeinnowgodd> tiyowan: no. i was talking about multiple core optimization during startup
<tiyowan> ohletmeinnowgodd: I have no idea.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> well one way tofinde out
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy.
 * BlackAeronaut has a problem, as could be expected.  ^_^;;
<davguar> Can anyone tell me why when I try to burn 4.5gb of stuff onto a dvd that is supposedly 4.7gb in capacity I am told to ejectr the dick and insert one with 4.5gb capacity or more?
<EgYPaRaDoX> is there a wap website for ubuntu?
<anon> server irc.jmeeting.com
<anon> fuck
<tiyowan> SP316: I have an Intel wifi card 3945 something like that. Works off the bat for me with ubuntu intrepid. But it doesn't work with another distribution. I just used some other drivers. Search around the net.
<ne2k__> tiyowan: you hit your wifi card with a cricket bat?!
<BlackAeronaut> Got a problem with playing DVD discs in Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex.  Tried installing everything, including the restricted extras package.
<ne2k__> BlackAeronaut: you installed EVERYTHING?! my life
<mchelen> davguar, is the media detected properly in the program?
<EgYPaRaDoX> what other distribution?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i hav the same card..
<EgYPaRaDoX> works with gutsy..
<EgYPaRaDoX> hardy
<FloodBot2> EgYPaRaDoX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davguar> mchelen: I don't know, how do I find out?
<BlackAeronaut> ne2k__: pretty sure I got everything one should need for playing DVDs.
<mchelen> davguar, what program are you using?
<SP316> tiyowan: thanks
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: Backtrack 3. It's specialized to run off sticks and is optimized for security testing.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I found a solution to all my problems with 8.10 I am going back to 8.04 see you guys when its installed
<davguar> The default with 8.10
<EgYPaRaDoX> umm i just tried it with backtrack 3 days ago..
<EgYPaRaDoX> it worked..
<davguar> mchelen: nautilus?
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: Same here. :-)
<mchelen> davguar, try brasero? there is probably some way in nautilus, i just dont know how
<davguar> mchelen: okay... I've had this problem in previous versions of Ubuntu too.
<EgYPaRaDoX> umm..nobody answered..is there a website for ubuntu on wap?
<tiyowan> davguar: K3b is pretty good.
<mchelen> davguar, could be flaky drive or media, some writeable disk formats are preferred to others
<tiyowan> !wap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap
<BlackAeronaut> I've been trying to use Mplayer to play my DVDs, but whenever I try to load one, the program locks up.
<tiyowan> EgYPaRaDoX: Apparently not.
<pro> hi guys, does anyone know if the kernel on ubuntu (8.4) has "IP: advanced router" and "IP: policy routing" compiled in by default?
<BlackAeronaut> I've also tried using Kaffiene and it doesn't even seem to acknowledge the presence of my DVDs.
<EgYPaRaDoX> im accessing the internet through mobile fone...i dont want to access through http..the thing is its not that i dont want to pay..its just an alternative..
<Phil_Morteja> does anybody know why my files, i have saved on an sd-card, are lost after rebooting the pc?
<EgYPaRaDoX> it wud be cheaper..
<pro> BlackAeronaut, see if you have a device in /dev/ called dvd, if not find out what device your dvdrom is on and make a symlink
<pro> BlackAeronaut, like ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/dvd
<davguar> mchelen: when I try to use brasero I get this error when I hit burn: the file (null) couldn't be read (Bad address).
<EgYPaRaDoX> and sorry im very annoying..
<BlackAeronaut> pro: thanks, but I checked already.  That entry is in there already.
<mchelen> davguar, in image burning setup, right before you burn it, click the properties button for the selected media
<pro> BlackAeronaut, you are using a DVD drive to read a DVD disc? right? as in you can mount the disc?
<pro> cause i have seen often ppl using a cdrom to read a dvd and it does the same thing as you getting
<davguar> mchelen: okay then what?
<mchelen> davguar, what does it say, does it properly detect the media?
<BlackAeronaut> pro, that's correct.  The disc mounts in Ubuntu just fine. However, no media players I have tried seem work, even after installing the restricted extras package for Ubuntu.
<mchelen> BlackAeronaut, try vlc
<pro> BlackAeronaut, ummm, try use mplayer to play the vob file and see what it does?
<davguar> mchelen: as far as I can tell... the title of the window is Properties of DVD-RAM UJ-852S
<BlackAeronaut> pro, the vob file?
 * BlackAeronaut is still a green bean.
<mchelen> davguar, what format is the image file? try with a different drive or different image file
<pro> BlackAeronaut, on the disc when you mount it, there should be some vob files, find them and use   mplayer -fs -zoom somefile.vob
<BlackAeronaut> pro, right.  Wait one...
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys anyone knows where i can get information about the "rc" file in the etc/init.d file?
<pro> ohletmeinnowgodd, what info you need?
<s0ulslack> ORLY
<davguar> mchelen: in the main window it shows the folder that I want to burn to disk under the files menu and next to the burn button it has a bar that shows 3.3/4.3GiB so I assume that means there is enough room
<davguar> mchelen: I don't see a way to alter the type of image?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> pro: basically what all those loops are doing
<s0ulslack> looping
<mchelen> davguar, oh ok so you are doing a data project right?
<davguar> mchelen: That's what I'm aiming for... I have a folder with a tonne of e-books and I want to burn them
<pro> ohletmeinnowgodd, and the comments dont explain them?
<s0ulslack> how can I upgradez my kernel?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> pro: i was wanting something on a higer level
<lapach> what`s the location of mysql headers
<ohletmeinnowgodd> like an overall summary of the file itself
<s0ulslack> test, 1 3
<ohletmeinnowgodd> what its purpose is
<pro> s0ulslack, when you do an apt-get install   use dont type   4pt-g3tz n's4allz
<BlackAeronaut> pro, No dice.  Tried running that command in Terminal, here's what I got...
<BlackAeronaut> MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
<BlackAeronaut> CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1300  @ 1.66GHz (Family: 6, Model: 14, Stepping: 8)
<BlackAeronaut> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<BlackAeronaut> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<BlackAeronaut> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<BlackAeronaut> mplayer: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> BlackAeronaut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s0ulslack> pro: whatz?
<BlackAeronaut> Gah.
<s0ulslack> indeed, my eyez
<BlackAeronaut> pro, hang on, gonna have to paste this in line-by-line...
<s0ulslack> how about a pastebin
<BlackAeronaut> MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
<pro> BlackAeronaut, you could use query
<BlackAeronaut> CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1300  @ 1.66GHz (Family: 6, Model: 14, Stepping: 8)
<s0ulslack> pro: indeedz
<tiyowan> !pastebin > BlackAeronaut
<ubottu> BlackAeronaut, please see my private message
<skylarS> mysqld_safe still has an age old bug that makes it get 100% CPU needing to be killed and mysql restarted....
<Gnea> then don't trigger the bug
<s0ulslack> ORLY
 * Gnea looks oddly at s0ulslack 
 * s0ulslack farts and fans it towards Gnea 
<Rods_Tiger> I'm trying to install ubuntu netbook remix, but the instructions are flawed - I get the error "dd: bs: illegal numeric value" in the terminal
<ohletmeinnowgodd> pro: you made a typo there, its n'574llz not n's4allz
<Rods_Tiger> to the command: sudo dd if=/Volumes/Jochi/disk\ images/unr-1.0.1\(2\).img of=/dev/disk5 bs=1M
<s0ulslack> whatz?
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: not sure that you really need the bs=1M
<Rods_Tiger> it says so on the instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR?highlight=(netbook)
<Gnea> s0ulslack: please stop that.
<s0ulslack> Gnea: can you help with my kernelz?
<Gnea> s0ulslack: only if you type not like a retard.
<s0ulslack> plz dont insult me
<s0ulslack> z
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ok guys i just changed the concurrency parameter to "shell" in the rc file...what do i do if i cant reboot ><
<Vinceman> if you ever had a windows runned PCs, can you still perform competitively on linux?
<pro> s0ulslack, get source, and then put it in /usr/src/ and uncompress it, make a ln -s your-source linux, apt-get install build-essential(s) and then cd linux and make dep && make menuconfig
<s0ulslack> pro: thx
<Gnea> s0ulslack: if I was insulting you, you'd know it.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> GERONIMO!
<Vinceman> I know my question seems like whining but truely, say so, fellow linux-users
<s0ulslack> ORLY
<godsyn> "so"
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: hrm, have you tried doing it without the BS?
<Rods_Tiger> no, obviously not, because it says it has to be there
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: try it anyway
<Rods_Tiger> really?
<Gnea> yes.
<Rods_Tiger> I wonder why it's there if it works without it but not with it
<Rods_Tiger> I'm trying it and it goes ahead. Thanks
<Rods_Tiger> The documentation seems to be flawed then.
<s0ulslack> pro: the box won't bootz now
<Gnea> I think it only works with some devices, since the size of every device is different, it's probably just running into a wall and dying
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: documentation is subject to upgrading as well ;)
<natalisushka> Hi, is there a program that converts from pdf to chm?
<deathshadow> HI, I cant install opmanager 7 in ubuntu 810 ,any idea?
<Rods_Tiger> oh
<pro> s0ulslack, sorry4u cause thats unrelated to what i told you to do
<iminhell> What does this mean?  ---> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/iminhell/Screenshot-3.png  --- ran the regionset command and apparently I can't even do that?
<rfxcasey> hey all I'm trying to set up an HP printer
<s0ulslack> I did what you saidz, the kernel image is therez, boot managerz look ok
<s0ulslack> Gnea: helpz, pls!
<s0ulslack> err proz
<Gnea> s0ulslack: no wai! u type like a flippin n00bz!
<pro> s0ulslack, cause you still needed to config the kernel, then compile it, and its modules, and then install the kernel and libs and then configure your boot loader (lilo/grub) and then reboot it
<tiyowan> !off-topic > Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman, please see my private message
<godsyn> natalisushka: google chm2pdf
<Gnea> s0ulslack: seriously, you're about to go on /ignore
<s0ulslack> I didz, did oldconfigz
<s0ulslack> Gnea: cause I cant typez? rude
<s0ulslack> plz, help!
<Gnea> s0ulslack: your typing, is rude.
<s0ulslack> don't hate case I jew
<rfxcasey> could use some help with an HP printer setup
<Gnea> !printing | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<natalisushka> godsyn, I want to find one for linux, that converts from pdf to chm, not the opposite
<tiyowan> What the heck is up with all the z's and this guy?
<s0ulslack> get grub error 41z
<s0ulslack> ??
<Gnea> he thinks he's 31337 or something
<godsyn> tiyowan:  aol sript kiddy. Just ignore him.
<godsyn> script
<s0ulslack> I don't wanna be 31,337.. I wannaz beez 1,000,000,000z!
<iminhell> how do I ignore?
<Gnea>  /ignore username all
<iminhell> nevermind, got it
<pro> tiyowan, hes ilitrate ( and no, it does not mean your perents were not maried s0ulslack  )
<Gnea> :)
 * pro goes outside for a smoke
<s0ulslack> pro: I gotz something you can smoke
<s0ulslack> z
<daaaman64> I see ubuntu still doesn't like software raids -_-
<s0ulslack> no :-(
<banteng> hi all
<godsyn> hi banteng
<daaaman64> s0ulslack, you talking to me?
<s0ulslack> no, daaaman128
<s0ulslack> SRY
<daaaman64> ahh shit sorry dude.
<daaaman64> Hey DAaaMan128, how's your evening?
<Gnea> !language | daaaman64
<ubottu> daaaman64: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<banteng> anyone using skype here?
<daaaman64> Gnea, sorry. to use to other channels. I'll watch.
<Gnea> !skype | banteng
<ubottu> banteng: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<banteng> mmm thanks
<godsyn> Gnea: is there a list of ! commands for ubottu
<godsyn> ?
<daaaman64> s0ulslack, well that sucks. they should get that working already.
<doglino> hello friends, how I do to send a file throught ssh command line (sorry about english)
<banteng> godsyn: I want that too
<s0ulslack> YESZ
<s0ulslack> sryz, I mean yes they should
<deathshadow> doglino: scp file username@host
<iminhell> Can someone provide me with a list of termilan codes that may lead me to my playing problem?
<iminhell> *terminal
<godsyn> iminhell:  what is the problem?
<iminhell> lol, are you sure you want to ask that?
<zhjawe> iminhell:what software you are using .
<strk> I just upgraded to intrepid, and found a bug with 'libtoolize'. Running 'libtoolize --force --copy  --ltdl libltdl --quiet --recursive' results in 'libtoolize: `argz.h' not found in `/usr/share/libtool/libltdl'
<godsyn> i'm up to it.
<doglino> deathshadow thanks
<s0ulslack> Gnea: hey babyz
<s0ulslack> still there?
<iminhell> 8.10 studio, and I can not play a single dvd. Collection of over 800 commercial and burned and not a single one works. I have all the proper codecs. I've tried every player and every thing I can find to no avail
<s0ulslack> HELPZ!
<waltjoyce> using ubuntu 8.10, I have totem preinstalled but it's entry is not checked within the package manager, what's wrong?
<godsyn> iminhell: are  yu able to mount / browse the DVD?
<tiyowan> Can you use totem waltjoyce?
<iminhell> this is my latest find --> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/iminhell/Screenshot-3.png
<waltjoyce> tiyowan: yes i can
<iminhell> Yes I can mount and browse like there's no tomorrow.
<daaaman64> hey does the ubuntu live CD have an easy way to restore grub? I forgot to install XP first.
<daaaman64> :(
<mm2000> hello dudes, how can I install ffmpeg with all codecs for sounds?
<mm2000> is it medibuntu?
<waltjoyce> actually there are 2 entries for the totem media player in the package manager, what's the difference
<Gnea> !grub | daaaman64
<ubottu> daaaman64: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<waltjoyce> ?
<Gnea> mm2000: yup
<daaaman64> thanks again Gnea
<mm2000> Gnea: anything else I need?
<shubbar> "Hardware Drivers" is no longer listed in Administration
<Gnea> !medibuntu | mm2000
<ubottu> mm2000: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nicklas__> yo
<Gnea> mm2000: that's pretty much it... you might also want to enable the other repositories in your source selection
<Snupt> hello. Can Totem play wav files?
<Snupt> in 8.10
<MaLuNGo> Alguem brasileiro ai ?
<waltjoyce> Snupt: no
<Snupt> waltjoyce, why?
<waltjoyce> Snupt: i have installed all the available codecs but it wont just play wav files
<ub_user> Hi all
<tiyowan> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<s0ulslack> !weed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed
<s0ulslack> !pussy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pussy
<s0ulslack> fail
<ub_user> How can i add a new resolution to the resolution list ?
<godsyn> iminhell:  have you tried regionset /dev/dvdromdevivehere ?
<nicklas__> the bot is old :-P
<pro> ub_user, add a modeline in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> do not abuse the bot
<nicklas__> hello, the newest ubuntu is 8.10 ... not 7.04 :-P
<nicklas__> lol
<s0ulslack> stdin: OKZ
<Gnea> !ibex | nicklas__
<ubottu> nicklas__: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<s0ulslack> !die zomg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die zomg
<tiyowan> That ain't the bot's fault. It just needs a couple of new factoids.
<nicklas__> Gnea: :-P
<Gnea> !ops s0ulslack botabuse.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> !ops | s0ulslack bot abuse
<ubottu> s0ulslack bot abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<s0ulslack> emergency! shit!
 * Gnea hands stdin a beer.
<nicklas__> !aaahhh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aaahhh
 * s0ulslack hands him a pipe
<godsyn> .me gives him another.
<stdin> @ignore s0ulslack
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> @ignore nicklas__
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<s0ulslack> @ignore stdin
<stdin> no ops, then no bot for you
<s0ulslack> hah
<Gnea> heh.
<nicklas__> ignore everyoone
<s0ulslack> srry FOLKz
<portal_bp> need help with this Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<elkbuntu> s0ulslack, behave please.
<iminhell> I figured I pit it in wrong. I didn't tell it which dvdrom to pick. OK now it tells me, where it says the drives region code is blank (under windows it's listed as 1)
<iminhell> *put
<Rods_Tiger> there's still a problem with the ubuntu nebook remix in the terminal: dd: /dev/disk5: end of device
<tiyowan> :-)
<shubbar> Why is the "Hardware Drivers" no longer shown?
<BoogieBoo> Hi
<nicklas__> !schedule
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: how big is your usb stick?
<Rods_Tiger> 1GB
<godsyn> iminhell:  man regionset
<ub_user> pro : please can you show me what to enter exactly in this file ?
<BoogieBoo> I have a problem trying to update network-manager, it seems the latest one is 0.7 hoever I can only find the 0.6.6 version when, I have all the reposteries, and I am now currently in Hardy (8.04), Please can you help me? thanks
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: what's the url again? i had to restart ff
<ub_user> pro : i want a resolution of 1280x800
<Rods_Tiger> the error says: "1984001+0 records in" and then "1984000+0 records out"
<Rods_Tiger> the url is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR?highlight=(netbook)
<ruben> testing
<ruben> may pinoy ba dito?
<stdin> portal_bp: feisty is EOL, you need to use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<olleorama> I can't find flashplugin-nonfree anymore, what's up with that?
<portal_bp> 10x
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: it must be slightly smaller than the img itself... got a 2g?
<Rods_Tiger> it's not 2GB, it's 1GB
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: no, I asked you if you have a 2GB usb stick?
<gluonman> Ever since I switched to 8.10, I can't seem to view my friend's webcams in kopete and I can't send my own. Does anyone know why?
<Rods_Tiger> no, just the 1GB
<olleorama> how do I get adobe flash to work on an 64-bit system?
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: you should obtain an 2GB.
<nicklas__> i think that ubuntu is the best distro for netbooks, the battery lasts alot longer than on other distros, example mandriva, or others
<Rods_Tiger> I didn't realise it couldn't be used on 1GB
<Rods_Tiger> I've got a 2GB SD card
<iminhell> region set did something. I have VERY pixilated blocks now but another error --- [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0.
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: see, this is what I'm saying: the .img is 1GB, but when it breaks down the actual bytes of the file itself, it's larger than the actual capacity of the 1GB jumpdrive.
<Gnea> Rods_Tiger: if you can get the SD card to boot, then it might work
<webas> hello..where can i find device manager in kubuntu?
<Gnea> !kubuntu | webas
<ubottu> webas: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Garcon_> Hi. Anyone knows how i can make snmpd listen on all interfaces?
<godsyn> iminhell: that is a media player issue, try a better one :)
<Rods_Tiger> do I have to do something odd, then, to get it to boot? won't the instructions take care of that?
<s0ulslack> Gnea: hiz
<godsyn> iminhell: well, I HOPE it is a media player issue.
<s0ulslack> !Gnea
<ub_user> How can i add a new resolution to the resolution list ?
<EgYPaRaDoX> !nbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbuntu
<godsyn> iminhell:  if not, we get to debug alsa (shudder)
<nicklas__> anyone knows if there is a simple program to change the os on a sony ericsson k610i?
<godsyn> ub_user:  google custom resolution x
<MaLuNGo> Algum brazuca ?
<xukun> I just installed nvidia 9600 GT, but it finds no drivers when I use "System - Administration - Hardware Drivers" How I install this manually?
<s0ulslack> Gnea: did yer mom have any kids that lived?
<EgYPaRaDoX> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<Gnea> !br | MaLuNGo
<ubottu> MaLuNGo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<EgYPaRaDoX> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MaLuNGo> #ubuntu-br
<EgYPaRaDoX> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<stdin> !msgthebot | EgYPaRaDoX
<ubottu> EgYPaRaDoX: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<EgYPaRaDoX> nubuntu is not an official ubuntu?
<Gnea> EgYPaRaDoX: nope, it's probably too 'nu'
 * tiyowan snickers.
<iminhell> as we speak I am, mplayer is a no, totem is a no, Helix is a no, VLC is a no  ummmm
<EgYPaRaDoX> !nu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nu
<davguar> Hi,
<godsyn> iminhell:  ok, can you play MP3s?
<godsyn> or wav, or ogg.. whatever floats your bat..
<davguar> Hi, what's the command for recursively going through a set of subdirectories and removing all files ending in .lit ? rm -rf *.lit doesn't seem to do it.
<EgYPaRaDoX> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<EgYPaRaDoX> !goobuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goobuntu
<EgYPaRaDoX> !gooubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gooubuntu
<nicklas__> iminhell: have you installed restricted_extras?
<stdin> EgYPaRaDoX: please query ubottu in /msg
<nicklas__> !gobuntu
<godsyn> it sound to me like alsa isn't configured properly.
<iminhell> nicklas:  yes
<godsyn> sadly..
<Zitter> does ubuntuserver allow to create raid1 when installing?
<pro> davguar, find . -type f | grep .lit > templist && for i in `cat templist` ; do rm $i ; done
<tom17bombadil_> i have some trouble to watch a avi-file
<pro> davguar, may or maynot work, depends if there are spaces in the filenames or folder names
<davguar> pro: oh I was way off then! :)
<tom17bombadil_> i am sure there are all needed codecs on board
<godsyn> iminhell:  you have VLC, good. What does it complain about when running it from cli with -vvv ?
<aussiejoe> I don't know if this is the place.. i'm new to ubuntu... for some reason I don't have permission to create directories... :P
<godsyn> aussiejoe: where do you not have permission?
<NET||abuse> does anyone else get a freeze up, or just no progress when they try to import their music directory with banshee.. i've not had any luck with it in ages
<nicklas__> aussiejoe: where?
<aussiejoe> in terminal
<NET||abuse> everytime i've tried it's screwed up.
<tom17bombadil_> but that file seems to have quite high bit-rate (1656 kb/s)
<nicklas__> aussiejoe: you have to be su for that
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  type "pwd" and paste the results here.
<davguar> pro: yeah it's not working I guess it is because there are spaces
<nicklas__> aussiejoe: sudo and then the command
<tom17bombadil_> is there any options with vlc or other player to get this movie running?
<tuntun> Hi, how can I get a cpu temp reading?
<pro> davguar, then you need to use a while loop, not a for loop
<tiyowan> tuntun: CPU temperature monitor applet.
<aussiejoe> /home/tim
<pro> something like..... while read line ; do rm $line ; done < templist
<xukun> do I need to install nvidia-glx-177 or nvidia-glx-71 for nvidia 9600 Gt card?
<davguar> pro: hmm a little beyond me... I know the difference but not how to write one.
<pro> or maybe find and xargs
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  please take into consideration that most files that are created by users belong in the /home/(username) directory. making a directory in the root called /downloads/ is considered poor form.
<aussiejoe> godsyn - the output was /home/tim
<portablejim> MY mouse moves by itself to options, making it annoying (overshooting stuff, etc). Anyone know where the option is. I am using ubuntu Hardy with compiz enabled.
<s0ulslack> Gnea: PLZ NO BE MADZ
<godsyn> aussiejoe: are you logged in as "tim" ?
<aussiejoe> godsyn - yeah
<iminhell> mp3s play fine via Rythembox. Sorry it took a bit, external drive and had to install storage device manager
<s0ulslack> no, bob!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xukun> anybody please?
<pro> davguar, find . -type f -print0 | xargs -O rm -f
<aussiejoe> do I need to be logged in as admin?
<pro> wait
<pro> no
<pro> no
<FloodBot2> pro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s0ulslack> hahah
<s0ulslack> PRO, THE BLOW
<aussiejoe> godsyn - *tim* appears to have admin access
<BlackAeronaut> pro, I got dropped by the routers over here.  Stupid public wifi...
<pro> davguar, find . -type f -print0|grep .lit | xargs -O rm -f
<s0ulslack> proz
<pro> maybe use echo inplace of rm as a test
<BlackAeronaut> pro, anyhow, got a new set of errors for you to look at.  PMing it to you.
<iminhell> also I'm not sure what you mean by this?  -- (03:54:12 AM) godsyn: iminhell:  you have VLC, good. What does it complain about when running it from cli with -vvv ?
<s0ulslack> proz
<pro> davguar, find . -type f -print0 | grep .lit | xargs -O echo
<leo> hello. smb speak russian? need help about network setup.
<Gnea> !ru | leo
<ubottu> leo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<s0ulslack> Gnea: plz, ENGLISH
<aussiejoe> hehhehehe.. I installed ubuntu to learn perl, as my XP system is absolutely fubar.. no admin access there.. even to run stuff like edit.com.. Please don't tell me I have a rogue ubuntu install
<davguar> pro: what if I create templist and then find and replace all spaces with "\ " (backslash space) then do the rest of the command?
<LeJyOnN> Enter text here...
<s0ulslack> er, SPANISHZ
<godsyn> aussiejoe: paste the resuts of "ls -dl ~"
<leo> @gnea can`t join ubuntu-ru (tell "adress banned")
<aussiejoe> godsyn - drwxr-xr-x 30 tim tim 4096 2008-12-12 18:51 /home/tim
<davguar> pro: sorry I didn't see your last few suggestions I'll give the echo one a go... thanks
<LeJyOnN> crazy.zeh-ri@hotmail.com
<LeJyOnN> oke
<LeJyOnN> msn
<LeJyOnN> yes
<FloodBot2> LeJyOnN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LeJyOnN> 015f
<shubbar> when i got to System > Administration i don't see Hardware Drivers. It disappeared. I searched for it in Synaptic but didn't find it. How can i install it again?
<pro> davguar, find . -type f | grep .lit | xargs -0 echo
<godsyn> aussiejoe: "sudo chmod 0777 /home/tim"
<davguar> pro: I get invalid option -- '0'
<pro> davguar, 0 == zero
<aussiejoe> done
<davguar> pro: I just copied and pasted mate
<pro> davguar, find . -type f | grep .lit | xargs -0 echo      <-- use this one
<davguar> pro: I tried again using your most recent one and I get "xargs: argument line too long"
<godsyn> aussiejoe: "touch test && ls -l test"
<pro> when you happy it works then use rm -f instead of echo
<deat1> i accidently   deleted drive with ubuntu and lost loader.now how can i fix it to load windows....?
<pro> davguar, it finds too many then
<aussiejoe> godsyn - touch: cannot touch `test': Permission denied
<godsyn> hmm
<pro> davguar, then i would say go a bit down the tree and do it in 'chunks'
<SP316> hey, does anyone know anything about patching wireless cards for injection, I am having trouble making this ieee80211-1.2.18
<godsyn> aussiejoe: sudo touch test && list test
<davguar> pro: okay thanks :)
<godsyn> errrr
<pro> anyway, ppl. i need to go, i have work to do
<boozkachu> Hi, is there anyway to get virtualbox running against kernel 2.6.24-22 ? There don't appear to be the required guest modules etc. I'm running Hardy 8.04
<godsyn> aussiejoe: "sudo touch test && ls -l test"
<davguar> pro: well thanks for your help... that was well beyond me
<davguar> A
<Vinceman> it should be made possible to mark certain files to not appear in recent documents
<aussiejoe> godsyn - -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-12-12 19:06 test
<Vinceman> where is the good ideas for ubuntu deposit website?
<deat1>  I accidentally   deleted drive with ubuntu and lost loader.now how can i fix it to load windows....?
<Vinceman> windows?
<Flannel> Vinceman: brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<pro> davguar, on unix you need to learn things like find, grep, sed, awk, some scripting and tr rev and all the text tools / file utils
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  : very odd; is this a desktop install?
<Gnea> deat1: boot your windows cd and use fixmbr?
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy folks.  Having troubles getting DVDs to play in MPlayer.  I got error messages from terminal.
<aussiejoe> godsyn - install was from windows..
<pro> davguar, you could also do an updatedb and then locate
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  and it boots into gnome desktop? (pretty grafics?)
<pro> like updatedb && locate something
<iminhell> godsyn:  this is what I get for video in VLC --> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/iminhell/Screenshot-1-1.png  --- No errors that pop up, not sure if they are in a separate window or where they may be located ... ?
<aussiejoe> godsyn - yeah.. dual boot - I just load ubuntu
<BlackAeronaut> If anyone could help me I'd greatly appreciate it.
<pro> if it give you stuff you dont want, the use | grep -v thingtoignore
<pro> anyway, good luck,
<davguar> pro: I'll get there... it looks like that command needs more work because it is treating the entire list of .lit files as one file concatenated with "\n"s
<aussiejoe> godsyn - crikey :P I know windows much better and that's doing some weird sh*t
<aussiejoe> godsyn - I am the admin and i'm denied access to executables from command prompt
<SP316> hey can you guys check out my problem on UF, i am having trouble making this file for some reason             http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6354186#post6354186
<godsyn> can anyone here instruct aussiejoeon how to create a new user via gnome's user admin? I'm purely CLI and don't know if it'll make the user properly for gnome.
<godsyn> (please)
<tiyowan> aussiejoe: Go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<godsyn> iminhell:  run vlc from the CLI with -vvv
<chiliblue> VIA Envy24PT sound chipset, does anyone have an experience with them?
<portablejim> aussiejoe,  What version of Ubuntu?
<aussiejoe> portablejim - what's the linux equivalent to the "ver" command?
<tuntun> Hi, what's a quick way to stress my cpu?
<aussiejoe> tiyowan... been there, unlocked access, then I can add a user
<godsyn> tiyowan:  thank you! (aussiejoe, I have reason to believe that that "user" is fubar, lets try creating another to see if the issue persists.) (ver is uname -a)
<BlackAeronaut> Can someone help me?  I'm trying to get DVD's to play in Ubuntu and I'm getting stonewalled.  Check out the error messages I get when I try to run a vob file in Mplayer from Terminal....
<aussiejoe> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32
<xukun> is there a a way to bench my video card? I want to put him a hard work
<BlackAeronaut> Argh...  How do I use the paste bin?
<tiyowan> aussiejoe: Yep, you just click the Unlock button, enter your p/w, click Authenticate, and then click on the Add User button.
<stdin> tuntun: "while true; do true;done" you'll need to press Ctrl-C to stop it
<iminhell> godsyn: I gotcha now, is vlc though and not vvv.   It has stalled here --->  http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/iminhell/Screenshot-2-1.png   tried a few times and it just sits there ... ?
<aussiejoe> tiyowan - okay - created a new user with admin priv... Do I need to do anything else before logging in as that user?
<trancefat>  is there some way i can apply chmod 0757 to all files in a folder which are already locked?
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste in the errors. then paste the resulting URL here
<BlackAeronaut> Thanks.
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  shouldn't need to.
<BlackAeronaut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84279/
<tiyowan> aussiejoe: That should do the trick.
<aussiejoe> trying now :D
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: have you installed the restricted extras?
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, That I have.
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: and have you tried more than 1 DVD?
<davguar> Does anyone know how to go through a file that contains a list of file names and delete them all?
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, Yes, and I get the same results.
<godsyn> iminhell:  vlc provide any insight?
<C0nn0R> I want to partition my laptop to try other distros would using fdisk to create a new partition and then installing a distro on that partition scew with grub ?
<allsystemsarego> davguar, with xargs
<godsyn> C0nn0R: gparted would be MUCH easier.
<davguar> C0nn0R: you could try virtualbox if you want to try out other distros... just a suggestion
<aussiejoe> damn
<C0nn0R> Okay.
<aussiejoe> still no access
<huy> my buddy has the intel graphics media accelerator x3100 358 mb. he wonder where to get a driver for that
<huy> can anyone help?
 * tiyowan agrees with godsyn wholeheartedly.
<stdin> davguar: while read file; do rm $file; < filename
<tuntun> stdin, yeah that seems to raise my cpu temp from 40C to 50C, funny that in sysmon the two cores alternate between 100%/~5% load every few seconds.
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  that is very odd.
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, it wouldn't happen to have anything to do with my machine?  It's a Toshiba Satellite A105-S4011.
<xfcy> i want tu be root ,bu i don't know how ...i need help
<allsystemsarego> stdin, davguar, use double quotes
<aussiejoe> checked user "root" and it has no privileges.. problem?
<allsystemsarego> stdin, davguar, use double quotes like this "$file"
<pal_> how do i need to format pendrive in linux
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: I don't know. That's not a very helpful error message :(
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  user "root" should be diabled.
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, you're telling me?  I'm just trying to migrate from Windows.  :p
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  ls -ld ~ again fo me.
<tiyowan> godysn: It's a desktop install? *cough*
<davguar> stdin, allsystemsarego: so if the file containing the list of paths is called templist the command would go : while read file; do rm "$file"; < templist  ???
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: hold on let me pull out a DVD and see what happens when i call mplayer on a VOB directly like that.
<godsyn> tiyowan: yes
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, Cool, thanks.
<stdin> davguar: actually it's: while read file; do rm "$file";done < templist
<godsyn> tiyowan:  if you know something I don't, by all means, help `em out. I'm not selfish :)
<aussiejoe> drwxr-xr-x 25 timmah timmah 4096 2008-12-12 19:22 /home/timmah
<jim_p> morning people
<jim_p> pal_, with gparted!
<stdin> davguar: that'll basically read the file, one line at a time, and run rm with each line as the argument
<pal_> is it a command or a software
<jim_p> pal_, in fat32 to be windows compatible :(
<allsystemsarego> davguar, something is missing
<tiyowan> godsyn: I haven't the faintest idea. :-) Go ahead. I'm learning a lot today.
<zhaozhou> pal_, both
<pal_> ok
<davguar> allsystemsarego: that seemed to work thanks
<pal_> where can i get it from
<jim_p> pal_, its a gui app. run sudo gparted
<pal_> ok
<zhaozhou> pal_, I think itås preinstalled
<jim_p> pal_, its included in default installation
<pal_> ok
<godsyn> aussiejoe: open up terminal, and paste the results from "ls -ld ~"
<pal_> thanks for d help
<iminhell> sorry about that, screen locked up on me
<godsyn> (or xterm, or whatever you prefer)
<DJones> pal_: Use gksudo for a gui app
<tankpunk> anyone here tried a distro called sabayon?
<DJones> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<iminhell> godsyn:  vlc comes up with errors cracking css, trying a burned/stripped dvd now
<jim_p> tankpunk, me!
<raylu> if i'm reading http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/base/linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic correctly, is 2.6.27-9 the version of the kernel that comes with ubuntu?
<tuntun_> hi stdin, can you give that command again? I works well... enough that running it twice overheated and crashed my system... :)
<aussiejoe> godsyn - drwxr-xr-x 26 timmah timmah 4096 2008-12-12 19:24 /home/timmah
<tankpunk> jim what u think of it?
<stdin> tuntun: "while true; do true;done"
<stdin> tuntun_: "while true; do true;done"
<tuntun_> stdin, thanks.
<iminhell> burned disc plays fine (lol it's even a Disney dvd)
<godsyn> aussiejoe: "touch ~/test && ls ~/test"
<tiyowan> iminhell: Region problems?
<godsyn> iminhell:  at least yoou know what the problem is and what to look for, correct?
<aussiejoe> godsyn - timmah@ubuntu:/home$ touch ~/test && ls ~/test
<godsyn> iminhell:  (i'm pretty clueless from this point on)
<aussiejoe> /home/timmah/test
<iminhell> sorta, css. least I know what it is. now I just have to figure out how to fool it
<godsyn> so it wrote..
<zimnyx> How can I check what configure options were used when compiling package foo?
<Ximal> i am having trouble entering the off topic channel...  it sends me to fix ur connection... what am i doing wrong ?
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  you have write access :)
<aussiejoe> whoops ... /home/timmah/test
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: ok. you have to call mplayer like so: "mplayer dvd:// DVDDEVICE" where you can get DVDDEVICE by looking at "dmesg | grep -i dvd"... for example on my system: "mplayer dvd:// sr0"
<reenignEesreveR> can i use compiz with kde-4 on ubuntu 8.04?
<aussiejoe> godsyn cool.. I thought that was denied before :P
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: if i try to call mplayer against the VOB i get the same "seek failed"
<raylu> zimnyx: i don't think you normally can
<aussiejoe> godsyn - I still can't mkdir though
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, Right.  Wait one while I make that happen.
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  mkdir where? what is the command you are trying?
<aussiejoe> timmah@ubuntu:/$ mkdir Perl
<aussiejoe> mkdir: cannot create directory `Perl': Permission denied
<raylu> aussiejoe: why are you trying to make Perl in /?
<wet> use 'sudo' command
<bamball> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  no. bad aussiejoe. cd ~ (home) and THEN mkdir Perl.
<aussiejoe> raylu:  - i'm trying it anywhere
 * tiyowan grins.
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, I entered the command, dmesg | grep -i dvd into terminal and I got nothing.
<raylu> aussiejoe: if you want to test permissions, i'd recommend touch. and randomly making stuff all over the place is in no way a good idea
<aussiejoe> timmah@ubuntu:/home$ mkdir Perl
<raylu> can anyone tell me what version of the kernel comes with ubuntu?
<aussiejoe> mkdir: cannot create directory `Perl': Permission denied
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, you need to be root
<raylu> aussiejoe: this is expected behavior; why are you trying that?
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  "cd ~"
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, sudo dmesg ...
<raylu> godsyn: "cd" = "cd ~"
<timapple> gi zay
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, Right.  Wait one...
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: usually /dev/dvd is a symlink to the actual drive. ex: on my system /dev/dvd -> scd0
<timapple> exit
<ocRob> raylu 8.10 comes with 2.6.27-7
<tiyowan> raylu: linux 2.6.27-9 on intrepid
<raylu> o.0?
<ocRob> ER 9 I GUESS
<raylu> i see both -7 and -9 in the package list
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, No dice.
<ocRob> which brings me to the point, is it really necessary to upgrade the kernel everytime there is a minor revision?
<ushimitsudoki> allsystemsarego: BlackAeronaut: sudo dmesg should not make a difference
<aussiejoe> raylu, godsyn - Why was that expected?
<tiyowan> raylu: Both are there. I remembered my GRUB menu. :;-)
<raylu> aussiejoe: because normal users shouldn't be able to create much of anything outside their home directories
<aussiejoe> raylu, godsyn - also, thanks :) Why does the tilde directory allow me to mkdir?
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: if you do not have a /dev/dvd, then you need to find your actual /dev. Again, on my system it is scd0. yours is prob something similar
<zimnyx> raylu: you think or know?
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, I'm not too clear on what's going on.  It should have worked the first time anyhow because I'm running in root.
<raylu> ocRob: that's a tough question and depends on preference and your needs
<bamball> hi, is there a way to find out the encryption algorithm in use for a wireless connection?
<raylu> zimnyx: about what?
<ocRob> i'd prefer not to, guess i need to look into which repository i need edit/take out
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: ? how is that?
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, Looking at my file systems in my system monitor now.  It's dev/scd0.
<ocRob> major kernel upgrades, sure minor revisions, no
<aussiejoe> raylu:  - is '~' the root?
<tiyowan> bamball: Yes.
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, open vlc and choose File - open disc
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: in that case: mplayer dvd:// scd0
<raylu> ocRob: you can not use dist-upgrade
<bamball> tiyowan: how? command line will be great
<raylu> aussiejoe: no, it's $HOME
<ocRob> raylu: alright thanks
<godsyn> aussiejoe:  no. you won't (ever?) have the need to write to root. that is your home diretory, where all your personal files go.
<ocRob> i just iknstalled 8.10 from cd, upgrading from 8.04, now its already going from -7 to -9 which probably isnt necessary
<aussiejoe> what does moving to the '~' directory do for me?
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, Well, it's doing something...
<raylu> aussiejoe: it puts you in your home directory, where you should be putting all your files
<tiyowan> bamball. Um. The network manager just tells you what encryption a found network is using when it asks for the key. I only use the CLI on Backtrack 3. Use a package called Kismet.
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: allsystemsarego makes a good point, tho. Are you wanting mplayer playback for a specific reason? Totem or VLC are easier to use.
<godsyn> aussiejoe: it places you in hour home directory (for the current user). the current user has read/write access there.
<bamball> tiyowan: any idea why the standard iwconfig doesn't report this??
<godsyn> *hour your
<aussiejoe> raylu, godsyn if you guys need any ADSL help just let me know :P
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, Totem doesn't work either.  Nor does Kaffien.
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: ah
<BlackAeronaut> Doubt VLC will too.
<raylu> bamball: iwlist scan might
<creek23> hi, i wanted to play GNUbik but i get a "** ERROR **: Cannot get a suitable visual"
<raylu> ushimitsudoki: one could say that about windows...
<tiyowan> bomball: iwconfig just lists your wireless interface details.
<spartanii117> BlackAeronaut, VLC uses all it's own decoders
<ushimitsudoki> raylu: they would be wrong. but they could say that, sure
<godsyn> aussiejoe: http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<BlackAeronaut> spartanii117: I'll try it out.
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, here's what I get back in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84286/
<tiyowan> godsyn: That reminds me, what's lost+found for? Orphaned files? Are they auto-recovered or something?
<bamball> raylu: it does !!! thanks :)
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, it just hangs at that last line.
<bigenix> Hi, I need a some help, please. I downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 installation CD yesterday and installed it successfully on my machine (which I am currently on). Now I am trying to install the same CD on my other (older) Computer. After booting from CD, I choose my Keyboard Layout, then choose "Install Ubuntu". The Screen then goes black and comes back with the ubuntu wallpaper and a mouse-pointer, but nothing else. I also tried to choose in opt
<godsyn> tiyowan:  I've never used it or had any files appear within..
<raylu> hrm. debian isn't quite cutting it on my system (either no wireless on my ipw5000 which only appears in 2.6.27 or no nvidia which is only packaged for 2.6.26). i might switch to ubuntu
<godsyn> tiyowan:  in theory your assumption is correct.. but it hasn't happened to me personally.
<tiyowan> godsyn: Right, thx.
<webas> how could i easily upgrade kernel for hardy heron?
<jim_p> webas, to what kernel?
<raylu> tiyowan: it's actually an ext thing. but i've never seen anything there either
<godsyn> afk
<webas> at least to 2.6.27 or newer jim_p
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone tell me how to get mythtv off my system?
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: the next lines should give the file format and resolution information. I can only think of two things: 1. you don't have the right codecs installed or 2. the dvd is not encoded correctly. Neither one makes sense because you said you've installed the codecs and tried multiple DVDs.
<raylu> webas: are you using synaptic/apt-get/aptitude?
<webas> im on 2.4.24-22generic now
<raylu> rookeeeeeeeee: are you using synaptic/apt-get/aptitude?
<rookeeeeeeeee> any of the above
<webas> i have synaptic and i can try with apt-get but i really dont know what to write to get it with all necesary things
<BlackAeronaut> ushimitsudoki, Unless both discs are screwed up.  Kinda doubt it since it seems to play njust fine in Stand Alone DVD Players and in Windows Media Player.
<jim_p> webas, if you have the patience to compile it and make a .deb package on your own, yes
<raylu> rookeeeeeeeee: aptitude remove mythtv
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, do you have libdvdcss on your system?
<jim_p> webas, else... i can pm you the answer
<BlackAeronaut> Just install VLC.  Gonna try it now.
<davguar>  find . -type f | grep .lit | xargs -0 echo > templist
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: pretty sure.  how do I check?
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, dpkg -i | grep dvd
<raylu> davguar: "find -type f -name *.lit"
<rookeeeeeeeee> i removed it but i still see the folder in home
<iminhell> With a patched codec I am now getting an error of "decoder is leaking pictures, resetting the heap"    yes, quite pixilated ... ?
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, no!!!!!!!!!
<Sharpiedeluxe> http://kei.iichan.net/sand/src/1222566107051.jpg
<iminhell> only patch I could find btw
<raylu> rookeeeeeeeee: so remov eit
<raylu> *remove it
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, dpkg -l | grep dvd
<BlackAeronaut> Ah.  Thanks.  ^_^;;
<rookeeeeeeeee> it wont let me, it keeps telling me the folder is not empty
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, lowercase L
<raylu> rookeeeeeeeee: rm -r
<raylu> rookeeeeeeeee: for future reference, removing packages won't touch your home dir's config files
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84288/
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok thanks
 * spartanii117 just lost the game.
<mchelen> is there any way to use my cell phone as a bluetooth microphone?
<ushimitsudoki> BlackAeronaut: hah you need libdvdcss2
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, bingo
<ushimitsudoki> allsystemsarego: good call
<BlackAeronaut> ....  *Grumble-fuck-mutter...*
<Flannel> BlackAeronaut: please watch your language
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<oppo27> hello
<allsystemsarego> !dvd | BlackAeronaut
<raylu> !hi oppo27
<ubottu> BlackAeronaut: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi oppo27
<oppo27> i'm going to buy a computer
<raylu> :(
<ocRob> oppo27: what kind
<oppo27> and I'd want to make sure that i can dual boot windows and ubuntu
<iminhell> BlackAeronaut:  if that link doesn't solve it then this may -->  http://tobias.rautenkranz.ch/libdvdread_ifo.html
<ocRob> oppo27: of course! i do
<BlackAeronaut> But I added Medibuntu to my repositories.  I don't understand why it wasn't installed.
<tiyowan> !hcl oppo27
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hcl oppo27
<tiyowan> !hcl | oppo27
<ubottu> oppo27: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<oppo27> where can i find a info on compatible graphic cards and that stuff
<Sharpiedeluxe> ??? ?????????????
<oppo27> ok
<oppo27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport looks like what i'm looking for
<oppo27> thanks
<spartanii117> oppo27 i suggest IBM (lenovo) computers, not usually alltogether pretty, but powerful and linux certfied
<tiyowan> oppo27: np. :--) Dell comes preloaded with linux as well if you're interested.
<oppo27> btw, i'm looking for a desktop
<raylu> spartanii117: i'm on an ideapad y530 and i wouldn't recommend it :P
<ocRob> oppo27: build it!
<rookeeeeeeeee> if i run bluetooth on a vmware XP guest on a Ubuntu Host could I play music on my bluetooth headset which is not compatible with ubuntu?
<spartanii117> oppo27, same suggestion
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<tiyowan> oppo27: Yeah, that's best actually. DIY.
<ocRob> www.newegg.com www.mwave.com are good sites to buy hardware from
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: okay, wait one...
<hishamnajam> How can i help some one who doesn't have a internet connection to get Mp3 Codes support?
<hishamnajam> in UBUNTU
<raylu> hishamnajam: can you transfer files to him/her?
<oppo27> i think i prefer to buy an already built one. I just want to be sure that i will have no problems runnig linux
<rookeeeeeeeee> To anyone: if i run bluetooth on a vmware XP guest on a Ubuntu Host could I play music on my bluetooth headset which is not compatible with ubuntu?
<hishamnajam> YES
<tiyowan> oppo27: Check the hardware compatibility lists for supported hardware. Getting Win and Linux to exist together isn't a problem. Getting all your hardware to work can sometimes be a little tricky. Better to research first. Helps save time later.
<mchelen> rookeeeeeeeee, yeah i think so, virtualbox might work too
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: I'm just waiting on the synaptic to finish up with the medibuntu stuff, then I'll go for the libdvdcss2
<oppo27> yes
<hishamnajam> raylu: Yes thru USB drive
<raylu> hishamnajam: what version of ubuntu are they?
<oppo27> any specific suggestion gor the graphic card?
<hishamnajam> raylu: 8.04 ,8.10
<raylu> oppo27: what is it for?
<raylu> hishamnajam: er...he/she has two versions installed?
<oppo27> general use
<oppo27> just a desktop for my home
<raylu> oppo27: intel cards generally work out of the box
<hishamnajam> raylu: nops let it be 8.04
<oppo27> raylu: ok
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: Okay, all done, though the last line after getting libdvdcss2 was "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place".  What does that mean?
<raylu> hishamnajam: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libxine1-ffmpeg
<hishamnajam> raylu: actually i tried to give compile lib - xine but the dependencies killls
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, that's expected behaviour
<raylu> hishamnajam: you'll have to download the dependencies manually :P
<spartanii117> BlackAeronaut, it's normal, happens nearly i install anything large
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: Okay.  Well, VLC still doesn't work.  Trying Totem.
<hishamnajam> raylu: ok but how to know about the dependiencies ???
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, it means it's going to do unessential stuff in the background
<raylu> hishamnajam: what about them?
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: GOtcha.
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, restart vlc
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: Totem's working.  ^_^
<hishamnajam> raylu: Where to see what r the dependencies??????????/
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: VLC still doesn't for some peculiar reason.
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: Trying Mplayer now...
<hishamnajam> raylu: welll i got it its all mentioned in the http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<hishamnajam> raylu: well thanks buddy
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: Mplayer works!
<gluonman> I downloaded a patch to the gspca driver that refuses to compile in 8.10. The only problem is that the website that provided the patch didn't come with instructions. Should I place the patch in a specific folder?
<allsystemsarego> BlackAeronaut, cool, have fun then!
<raylu> BlackAeronaut: that, too, is expected behavior :D
<BlackAeronaut> allsystemsarego: Thanks plenty!
<BlackAeronaut> raylu:  HAH!
<hishamnajam> raylu: when i recommend Ubuntu to people they usually complain about Mp3 support
<mchelen> hishamnajam, vlc works fine install with apt-get
<BlackAeronaut> Good night, all!
<raylu> hishamnajam: when ubuntu hears about mp3 it complains about it too. the feeling is mutual :D
<raylu> mchelen: no network
<hishamnajam> raylu: and things get worse when internet is down
<mchelen> raylu, well that is not ubuntus fault :D
<raylu> mchelen: and using vlc should always be a last resort
<mchelen> raylu, why? vlc is great
<raylu> mchelen: no, it's horrible
<raylu> mchelen: it barely manages to get everything working in the least elegant way
<hishamnajam> raylu: right for VLC
<raylu> mchelen: there's a better solution for just about every format
<mchelen> raylu, ok well i have never had any problems, its one of the first things i install
<mchelen> raylu, maybe for you, for me it is perfect :)
<raylu> mchelen: also, i have yet to find support for ass subtitles
<raylu> which is sort of a deal-breaker for me
<mchelen> raylu, ok, well that is a sort of particular feature
<hishamnajam> mchelen: well buddy try to get the codecs that makes u feeel better using Totem
<mchelen> raylu, it will at least play pretty much any video file thrown at it though
<mchelen> hishamnajam, why bother when vlc works fine?
<hishamnajam> mchelen: VLC iu sucks
<raylu> mchelen: again, inelegantly. as stated previously, it uses its own decoders
<mchelen> if you prefer totem or something that is fine too
<mchelen> raylu, i care alot more about whether it works or not, thats just my priority
<hishamnajam> mchelen : ui of VLC is poor
<mchelen> hishamnajam, what makes you say that?
<Ximal> it is not poor
<raylu> mchelen: why are you on linux again?
<mchelen> hishamnajam, i like it, its easy for my usage
<hishamnajam> mchelen: VLC is great if u use windows
<raylu> it is. it's graphical :P
<mchelen> raylu, because it works!
<raylu> mchelen: have you tried os x/windows yet?
<mchelen> hishamnajam, vlc is great if you use ubuntu :P
<hishamnajam> mchelen: in ubuntu you have a great deal of Video Players
<mchelen> raylu, why are you some kind of windows fan?
<mchelen> hishamnajam, of course, use whatever you like... i like vlc :D
<raylu> mchelen: no. but i feel that if you're going to use windows, you've adopted the mentality that "it works" isn't good enough
<raylu> you're among the people that don't live in a cave and go "it works."
<fdv> Hi. after upgrading to intrepid, windows don't seem to get focus after alt-tab. I've seen it reported several places, and blame har been put on gnome, nvidia, firefox, hardy, intrepid, compiz, etc. Now, while those things (firefox in particular) might affect this for me, they don't seem to be required. Does anybody know anything about this and what might be the cause?
<raylu> mac users can go and believe that "it just works"
<mchelen> raylu, linux works well, thats why i use it, same goes for vlc
<MacGyverNL_> I have an fstab here which for some reason mounts a 500 MB partition under /swap as filesystem ext3. Now it is my understanding that swap should be mounted under none as type swap. I don't know how this came to be (not my box), but it's supposed to be real swap.
<hishamnajam> raylu: cam down man................................ VLC rocks, Totem Rocks, Actually OSS rocks
<MacGyverNL_> Should I just change it or has something changed in the way ubuntu handles swap?
<raylu> MacGyverNL_: /swap?
<MacGyverNL_> raylu: As I said, not my install.
<raylu> MacGyverNL_: could you show us the fstab?
<raylu> MacGyverNL_: and no. though i haven't used it recently, i highly doubt ubuntu would start mounting swap that way
<MacGyverNL_> Not literally, but the format is:
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys , how do i automatically mount drives during startup?
<mchelen> raylu, if you ever have the misfortune to use windows you will see it does not work as reliably as linux does :)
<fdv> MacGyverNL_: it sounds like it's just a partition somebody has chosen to call "swap" and mount it there
<raylu> mchelen: i use it all the time for gaming
<tiyowan> Okay you video mavens. Here's one for you. I've got an Xvid avi file here. VLC video's greyed out when it plays it. mplayer just crashes. And totem says that it appears to be a text file. Ideas? :-)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> lol
<hishamnajam> mchelen: buddy which movies u r watching :P
<MacGyverNL_> UUID=<uuid of intended swap partition>         /swap        ext3     defaults       0   2
<raylu> ohletmeinnowgodd: what kind of drives? in general, fstab
<MacGyverNL_> Yeah, but he told me it's supposed to be swap.
<MacGyverNL_> So something or someone screwed up ;P
<allsystemsarego> !fstab | ohletmeinnowgodd
<ubottu> ohletmeinnowgodd: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<raylu> tiyowan: it are brokened.
<MacGyverNL_> Well, I'll change it.
<MacGyverNL_> Thanks.
<mchelen> raylu, suit yourself, however my preference is the stability of linux
<raylu> MacGyverNL_: may want to check fdisk -l and /dev/disk/by-uuid before changing to verify that it's swap
<mchelen> hishamnajam, all sorts :)
<fdv> MacGyverNL_: set up a partition as swap (not ext3) and write something like '<device> none swap sw 0 0' in fstab
<hishamnajam> mchelen: buddy give me a torrent link for the new 007 :P
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ubottu: thnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx
<ohletmeinnowgodd> oh
<ohletmeinnowgodd> lol
<fdv> MacGyverNL_: swapon / swapoff are practical
<ohletmeinnowgodd> its a bot
<mchelen> ohletmeinnowgodd, you can use the disk manager gui if you dont want to edit fstab by hand
<tiyowan> raylu: Ok, I'll boot into Winland to +check.
<Arya> mchlen, you sound like a belgium city hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, yeah
<Omar87> What's the command to display the currently running processes?
<Chousuke> ps
<Paddy_EIRE> Omar87, top
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Chousuke> well, either works
<allsystemsarego> Omar87, ps -ef
<ohletmeinnowgodd> mchelen: yeah but ill give the hand editing a go
<mchelen> ohletmeinnowgodd, thats cool it will help you learn more
<epifanio> hi All, to day i've installed intrepid on desktop all works fine until the apt-get update - upgrade process,  now i'm not able to connect to the web, have you any suggestion on how to debug these problem ?
<raylu> epifanio: what got upgraded?
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, try "dhclient eth0" as root
<vastlee> I'm running XFE and I've accidentally hit something and now I have no toolbars.  Everything runs fine but no toolbars top or bottom.  Anyone have a suggestion?  I'm sure it's just a hotkey I hit on accident
<ushimitsudoki> vastlee: you can restart them with "xfce4-panel" if you mean panels instead of toolbars
<vastlee> How would I go about opening that if I don't have any toolbars to click on?
<ushimitsudoki> vastlee: ALT-F2
<vastlee> Thanks bro
<ushimitsudoki> vastlee: np
<yakuzza> hey there
 * raylu <3s unetbootin
 * Kelen Going to Delete XP
<Arya> Hi, sorry for disturbing, I 'm at the moment  Windows user, I would like to switch to Ubuntu(Kubuntu or Mint actually, but Ubuntu is good as well) the problem is that I can't get it installed on my Acer Deskop(Aspire M3641), I searched the forums and I was able to install after that(with an acpi=off option at boot), but the point is none of my USB at the frond of my computer work, I cant 't install the wifi driver(I haven't a clue which 'driver', I think Ralin
<Arya> k 2500, I have a Sitcom Wireless USBstick)..Do you have any clue how I can fix this? This is a screenshot of my hardware in windows(it's in Dutch, sorry about that):http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot001iy5.jpg
<recon69> hi all, how to you clear and restart a upgrad from 8.04 to 8.10
<fasta> How can the length of the scrollback be increased in xchat gnome?
<epifanio> allsystemsarego: i done the command, these the resutls (i manually copied it) : http://rafb.net/p/dlpCJV14.html
<recon69> my kernel panicked downloading packets
<ohletmeinnowgodd> omg lol, the mount manual is 1000+ lines
<icewaterman> ohletmeinnowgodd: that means it is well documented :P
<lyhana8> Hi, my brother do this on this computer :
<lyhana8> sudo aptitude remove libasound2-plugins
<lyhana8> and can't start ubuntu anymore. How do he can solve this ?
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, does "ifconfig" show anything?
<hishamnajam> wellcome
<kiosk> said
<recon69> ﻿lyhana8: would suggest booting to command line and reinstall it
<icewaterman> lyhana8: start some linux boot cd, chroot to your damaged installation and do "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<hishamnajam> Does making ur USb drive bootable damages it??
<icewaterman> hishamnajam: it will not damage the hardware but might overwrite any existing data on the stick.
<Arya> anyone?
<ne2k__> hishamnajam: what could well be one of the most stupid things I've ever heard
<recon69> my computer crashed downloading packages for 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade, how to I clean it up and restart the upgrade?
<raylu> what package would i need to install to get mkfs.fat
<ne2k__> hishamnajam: actually I take that back.
<hishamnajam> Can we change the file system on the USB drive ??? its default FAT32
<ne2k__> raylu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ohletmeinnowgodd> does the "sd" in  /dev/sdxxx  stand for scsi device?
<ne2k__> ohletmeinnowgodd: yes. but it's a bit of a red herring. the scsi subsystem is used for a many devices that are not actually scsi
<Radtoo> hishamnajam: Sure, you can use any filesystem you like
<ne2k__> hishamnajam: you cannot /change/ a filesystem from one type to another
<ne2k__> hishamnajam: you can create a new filesystem and overwrite the old one
<icewaterman> recon69: if it didnt crash during package upgrade but during download of the packages, then there was no harm done
<raylu> ne2k__: thanks
<recon69> ﻿icewaterman: except that now it wont update
<icewaterman> recon69: is your line fast=
<MrMist> I'm struggling with ldap on intrepid... any experts here ?
<lyhana8> Recon69: icewaterman thanks.
<ne2k__> raylu: off the top of my head, I think it might be dosfsutils. but you can search there
<icewaterman> recon69: if it is do "sudo apt-get clean"
<icewaterman> you will have to re-download all the packages again, but with a fast line it should be done in a matter of minutes
<epifanio> allsystemsarego: i copied the resutls here http://rafb.net/p/0K2mx869.html
<recon69> icewaterman: sometimes it's fast sometimes it's not, the reason I'm upgrading it to try fix a network bug that causes my system to crash, this is my last attempt before getting a gentoo CD
<raylu> ne2k__: yeah, that was it
<hishamnajam> ne2k___: i think ext2 and ext3 can be changed
<icewaterman> recon69: good luck with gentoo :)
<hishamnajam> I have a PIII 800 Mhz 128+256MB RAM which flavor of ubuntu will work smoothly???
<icewaterman> i used it for years, until i didnt have enough time to maintain it
<icewaterman> hishamnajam: you mean with 384mb ram? => xubuntu
<ne2k__> hishamnajam: that's because they're not actually different filesystem types -- ext3 is a set of extensions to ext2
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, are you using a wired connection? or wireless?
<epifanio> allsystemsarego: i've both
<epifanio> i've a cble connected to the eth
<recon69> icewaterman: cant be more annoying that the last 6 months I'v had with ubuntu unfortunately, if i dont like gentoo I'll try somthing else
<epifanio> but the lite are off
<epifanio> *light
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, ok, run "ifup eth0" as root
<icewaterman> recon69: well lets just say instead of 20 seconds a regular upgrade will take you hours
<hishamnajam> icewaterman : xubuntu is what i am using that means i made the correct choice :)
<epifanio> allsystemsarego: give me :  Ignoring unknown device eth0=eth0
<Arya> thx for nothing guys
<icewaterman> hishamnajam: ubuntu and kubuntu are not recommended with < 512MB ram and i do not recommend them with < 768MB-1GB
<recon69> ﻿icewaterman: was happy with 6.06 for 3 years , I dont ask a lot from a system other that it be stable, and ubuntu has not been stable for me since I upgraded to 8.04 and start using wireless
<hishamnajam> icewaterman: good
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, I don't kow what to recommend, except restart Ubuntu and run "ifconfig" again, see if eth0 shows up
<iminhell> How do I know if libdvdcss is really working?
<icewaterman> recon69: if the problem is with wireless, then you will likely experience the same issue with any linux distribution
<epifanio> ok rebooting
<iminhell> You'd think it should be able to easily crack a dvd from 1997 wouldn't you?
<ddgoose> iminhell, try to play a comercial dvd?
<ddgoose> ie; a movie
<iminhell> yes, comercial, kiss the girls
<iminhell> it's ben kicking my arse for 3 weeks now
<Thev00d00|phone> Use sabayon, dvdcss ootb
<sabrina__> hey, how can i remove start menu entrys in case alacarte fails to delete? when calling alacarte as a normal user iam unable to delete wine entrys, when doing "sudo alacarte" i dont see the icons anymore
<epifanio> rebbot done nothing changes :-(
<ohletmeinnowgodd> the "sync/async" options in fstab...is that analogous to "parallel/serial" comm?
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, run "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<recon69> ﻿icewaterman:well, then it's back to the evil empire unfortunately , had 5 kernel crashes yesterday and a half working internet connection , just not worth the aggravation. hoping a newer kernel will fix my problem
<icewaterman> recon69: well your choice.
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, run "lspci | grep -i ethernet", what does it say?
<oshin> need help, is there somebody know why plugins flash player not working?
<recon69> icewaterman: true. but currently ubuntu is not an option, which is unfortunate because I really like it
<epifanio> allsystemsarego: gived me : 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, do you have physical connectivity between PC and router?
<oshin> need help, is there somebody know why plugins flash player not working?
<nnull> compiz question: anyone tell me how id change the animation for when i click on a gnome panel app launcher? "eg: firefox" does a little zoom animation atm, have looked in Open, but not too sure anyone know? (ive asked in #compiz-fusion still waiting response
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> HELP! My system's gone haywire, I've hard reset a few times now 'n the min I run a program the system locks up! :(
<epifanio> yes i've it ... goood! it is connected but no light ... touching the cable in some parts ... i've a light on for a bit .. i desume that the cable is broken!
<ocRob> probably best to boot to command line and check /var/log/messages and other error logs
<joaopinto> Chiselhuk_Plus1, look at the /var/log/messages for possible causes
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> When I opened system monitor all applications are sleeping!!
<mchelen> what is a good skype alternative, kopete?
<ikonia> Chiselhuk_Plus1 when it locks up if you press the caps lock key does the light come on / off
<joaopinto> mchelen, try twinkle
<recon69> oshin: you should describe the problem in more detail. you could try uninstall it and the go to a web page that uses flash and let it reinstall.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> oshin: have you tried gnash?
<felek> #erepublik @ irc.ircnet.pl
<ohletmeinnowgodd> oshin: if gnash doesnt work try swfdec
<joaopinto> oshin, have you installed the flash from the repositories ?
<ikonia> felek please don't speam that
<epifanio> allsystemsarego: thanks! i'm tring to substituite the cable, but i have wi-fi too, so i think it must detect it :-/
<felek> Ok :)
<oshin> was it work as usually
<ikonia> spam that sorry
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: It won't let me go to any other menu 'n took some doing to get to be able to type here again! :(
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, ok, run this as root and post the results "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<ohletmeinnowgodd> oshin: if gnash and swfdec dont work, then install adobe flash
<kindofabuzz> oshin, get the flash 10 .deb from adobe if not on intrepid
<mchelen> joaopinto, ok thanks, any ideas for speech recognition plugins?
<oshin> and then i try to reinstall, but later is not work
<joaopinto> mchelen, no idea, never done that :\
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: It would seem running Firefox or aMSN totally screws it! :(
<oshin> oh ya, flash 10 not worked in my desktop?
<kindofabuzz> ?
<archman> hi there buds!
<oshin> is that cause i use hardy heron 8.04
<allsystemsarego> mchelen, sphinx2-bin - speech recognition utilities
<ikonia> Chiselhuk_Plus1: thats not what I asked, I asked if the caps lock light on your keyboard went on and off when you pressed caps lock
<mchelen> joaopinto, hehe me neither, think of the possibilities though. for online webchat interviews or webconferences it would be like automatic transcription ;)
<heapy> can someone nice please help. i have an xps 1530 running ubuntu 8.04.1 & am experiencing random freezing infact i probably wont last long here!!! (good morning btw)
<kindofabuzz> no flash 10will work, i was just saying i think flash 10 is in the intrepied repos so you wouldn't have to get adobe's
<archman> guys anyone has experince of using ubuntu on ibm r50e laptop?
<sys_> Hi all
<sys_> ss
<mchelen> allsystemsarego, thats just one of the things been looking at, now how to integrate with skype/kopete/twinkler?
<sys_> Hi all
<kindofabuzz> heapy, i had problems like that, come to find out my vid card was going bad
<oshin> hi to
<recon69> Chiselhuk_Plus1: read https://wiki.edubuntu.org/KernelTeamBugPolicies , and post that info, someone might be able to help. but it a long shot.
<ocRob> i notice there are no colors in bash in 8.10 :\
<sys_> Do you know another exchange client under ubuntu other than evolution ?
<kindofabuzz> ocRob, yeah there are
<sabrina__> ocRob, change in .bashrc
<oshin> so what the solution for it?
<Omar87> How do I order bash to use python2.4 instead of python2.6
<Omar87> ?
<kindofabuzz> oshin, when you do about:plugins in firefox, you don't see flash at all?
<sabrina__> is there any way to delete entry from the gnome start menu beside using alacarte?
<allsystemsarego> Omar87, manipulate the PATH environment variable
<cloud> hello all
<joaopinto> Omar87, you use the python2.6 binary
<mgolisch> Omar87: use the apropriate binary to call the python script
<sabrina__> alacarte fails to delete wine generated entrys
<joaopinto> sabrina__, rm the .desktop file from /usr/share/applications
<allsystemsarego> sabrina__, System - Preferences - Main menu
<tiyowan> Hey raylu, you were spot on with that corrupted file call. :)
<joaopinto> oh, wine entries
<cloud> I have some problem with my display driver in Ubuntu,
<oshin> yes, like when i open youtube which is not play
<mgolisch> i guess it can be switched using the alternatives system too
<joaopinto> those are on .local something :P
<cloud> on my computer
<cloud> Any one can help me?
<cloud> seems the resolution is not right
<kindofabuzz> oshin, thpe in about:plugins in firefox, do you or do you not see a Flash entry?
<Omar87> mgolisch: For example "python2.4 something.py"?
<kindofabuzz> type*
<heap1> ha, told u i wouldnt last long... just crashed again
<mgolisch> Omar87: yeah
<oshin> i had uninstall, and then install again. but going bad which is flash has installed but not work
<heap1> could youse please look at my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006394 and help if you can?
<Omar87> mgolisch: But then it asks me for the PYTHONPATH.
<cloud> I tried unintall and installed again.
<epifanio> allsystemsarego: is not the cable ... tring to both from the installation cd the ethernet works .. so the cable is not broken, the cat output is : http://rafb.net/p/QHyZEs78.html
<cloud> But the problem is still with the display ...
<cloud> I can see nothing on the screen
<Omar87> mgolisch: I tried to provide it but it doesn't accept it.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> what type of filesystem is "fuseblk"?
<oshin> yes it appear
<oshin> kindofabuzz, yes it appear
<epifanio> allsystemsarego:  seems that the interface file is without the needed parameters insi it !  need i to add the connection parameters inside the interface file ?
<cloud> hello any one has the experience ? about bug#81
<recon69> ﻿cloud: have you tried changing the resolution in "system->preferances->screen resolution"
<cloud> ?
<dnyy> OPs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009054
<heap1> my system just keeps locking up running 8.04.1 and a dell xps, can someone help?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006394
<cloud> I tried already\
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: In answer to your question, yes, capslock works when it locks up!
<cloud> But still the problem.
<ikonia> Chiselhuk_Plus1 great, so we know it's not hardware
<DASPRiD> hey, is here somebody using nvidia twinview with 3 monitors (connected to two separate graphic cards)?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: I have to click several times b4 it acknowleges I'm trying to click on something particular!
<cloud> I saw bug #81
<heap1> clould, was thaat for me mate?? to change the res??
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: And it more often that not thros up the right click menu even though I'm left clicking!! Ugh!!
<ardchoille> Is there any way of adding an item to the desktop right-click menu that brings up the main menu when clicked?
<oshin> kindofabuzz, what the solutions?
<heap1> *cloud even sorry
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, that file needs to look like this: http://dserban.dyndns.org:8181/interfaces.txt
<ikonia> Chiselhuk_Plus1 reboot - launch firefox from a terminal to get debugging inforamtion
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: Please elaborate, I'm not very geeky! ;)
<cloud> heap1,: I tried to change the resolution. But no help
<ikonia> Chiselhuk_Plus1 reboot your machine, open a termianl and type firefox to launch firefox, then watch what happens in the terminal when it has a problem
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: Thanks, will do.
<heap1> i've not a clue what to do.. this is my first time with linux and its causing me a headache
<epifanio> allsystemsarego: i modified it, how to restart the network ?
<spadarabdon1> oo
<heap1> everything seems okay now, but it just seems to freeze randomly.. its happend 3 times this morning alone
<cloud> so do I.'
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys, is there a terminal "cls" equivalent ?
<allsystemsarego> epifanio, "/etc/init.d/networking restart" as root
<shauno> ohletmeinnowgodd: 'clear'
<ocRob> ohletmeinnowgodd: clear
<ohletmeinnowgodd> thnx
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hmm
<ohletmeinnowgodd> it doesnt really clear the buffer
<ohletmeinnowgodd> it just scrolls down
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i guess thatll do
<riby> which package to download for special effects
<riby> ??
<bazhang> !ccsm | riby
<ubottu> riby: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<recon69> heap1: to get a terminal window goto "Applications->Accessories->Terminal" then type firefox
<riby> thanks
<heap1> lots of people on the ubuntu forums seem to have the same problem as me.. im running a m1530 dell xps laptop and 8.04.1. why am i getting random freezing? all updates installed lastnight seemed okay. but today alone i have had lockups left right centre, its far from stable i cant trust it if i have my work running in openoffice i will loose it!!
<archman> guys can i issue some command to hardy live dvd to write to ram, so i don't need the cd in live session?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nnull> heap1¬ ive been havning that problem on 1 althon xp box
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys whevever i use gedit to edit a file i get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/84303/
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is this something to be worried about
<banteng> alo hisham
<heap1> nnull have u managed to sort it??
<heap1> recon69 that works perfect that isnt the problem lad
<Hisham> banteng: yes
<elwood> hi all
<elwood> i'm recompiling without initrd but i have a doubt. i have a pata disk but it's recognized as sata by libata. what i have to compile static? pata or sata_piix?
<flink12> need some help is ther any program in ubuntu so i can connect to ubuntu server ? like vnc wiever
<Radtoo> flink12: try krdc / krfb if you're on kde
<recon69> ﻿heap1: sorry got my replies mixed up.
<archman> bazhang: how can i make hardy live to boot from ram? to 'cd' to ram?
<ZeroA4> flink12, ubuntu comes with a vnc viewer
<DASPRiD> hey, is here somebody using nvidia twinview with 3 monitors (connected to two separate graphic cards)?
<flink12> Radtoo: im on ubuntu
<Radtoo> flink12: otherwise, any vnc client
<flink12> ZeroA whats the name of it ?
<Radtoo> flink12: You could have KDE on ubuntu, but mkay.
<ZeroA4> flink12, apps - sistem - terminal server client
<heap1> could youse look over my forum post, page 3 for the latest and see what your experience of linux can throw up for me to try?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006394
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: i am
<archman> bazhang: from live dvd, sorry...
<flink12> and the i have a dleink mediaserver how do i get the program to work whit ubuntu ??
<flink12> dlink
<heap1> this is the longest session i have had on ubuntu 8.04.1 without a crash!! touch wood lol
<ZeroA4> flink12, what is a dlink mediaserver?
<Radtoo> ZeroA4: a hardware device.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys, have message that keeps propping up everytime i use gedit, could someone take alook at it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/84306/ Gedit works fine..I just wanna know if this is something to be worried about
<ZeroA4> Radtoo, how do you talk to it ? samba ?
<flink12> you can watch movie from another room to tv
<Radtoo> ZeroA4: I think it streams movies. More like RTSP or something.
<flink12> sorry 4 my bad english =)
<Radtoo> ZeroA4: or MMS. But I can't tell the model.
<ZeroA4> flink12, Radtoo you have to see what it uses to communicate
<azfira> http://www.yahoo.com/
<flink12> wifi
<Radtoo> flink12: You usually watch with windows media player, rite?
<ZeroA4> flink12, and inside the wifi ?
<flink12> no i stream fro the server to my tv down her
<Radtoo> flink12: Uhm... and you put linux on that thing, or how is it?
<flink12> yeah w8 give u a link
<recon69> ﻿heap1: can help you much as kernel crashes mystify me as much as you, but here is the procedure for getting help with them https://wiki.edubuntu.org/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<nnull> heap1¬ nar dude, hopeing it hasto do with having kde libs installed, gunna puregnome sooner or later
<recon69> heap1: can/cant opps :)
<flink12> http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=318 need to get that progran working whit ubuntu
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys, have message that keeps propping up everytime i use gedit, could someone take alook at it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/84306/ Gedit works fine..I just wanna know if this is something to be worried about
<Radtoo> flink12: then again, how would you usually watch this on a windows-based computer?
<Radtoo> flink12: do you know?
<banteng> hi, anyone using a4tech mirror webcam here?
<Hisham> I want to voice chat using Gtalk, But pidgin doesn't supports Voice. What to Do?
<flink12> im streaming from my computer to my tv
<banteng> I tried it on 8.10 and the picture is dark
<djmonitor> Hi, can anyone help me, i am using Ubuntu Feisty and it seems that one of the repositories got missing. Now i cannot update or install software.
<aperson> anyone know of a way to disable a plugin in pidgin without opening pidgin first?
<Radtoo> flink12: ... so you never tried it with windows?
<ZeroA4> flink12, if it uses a proprietay protocolo to talk to a pc... maybe there is no linux alternative
<Radtoo> flink12: I'll just assume its meant to use media player then.
<mchelen> aperson, try poking around ~/.pidgin
<flink12> yeah i have xp on it now
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, how did you get that working?
<aperson> mchelen: no such dir
<DASPRiD> according to some posts i found, twinview only supports a single graphics card?
<mchelen> aperson, okay try asking in #pidgin
<aperson> mchelen: you must mean ~/.purple
<mchelen> aperson, quite possibly :)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> how do i figure out the appropriate "options" parameters for mounting an ntfs partition?
<flink12> and 1 more question when im updateing my ubuntu my wifi stops working ???? some wird shit
<Hisham> I want to voice chat using Gtalk, But pidgin doesn't supports Voice. What to Do?
<Radtoo> flink12: In that case, vlc or mythtv may work
<comradekingu> Hisham: Use mumble
<aperson> Hisham: that is windows only atm afaik
<allsystemsarego> ohletmeinnowgodd, "UUID=486C137A6C1361CC /windows     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0" for example
<flink12> my wlan connection
<allsystemsarego> ohletmeinnowgodd, your UUID will be different
<flink12> no internet when i have updating the ubuntu
<riby> Hisham: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819046
<mchelen> Hisham, there is a gtalk option for gmail, they are planning linux support not sure if its available yet
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: yes. that is correct. You run Twinview on one pair of monitors and a separate X session on the 3rd monitor. You can run Xinerama across all 3, but not with compositing, and the performance is poor. There isn't a Twinview across all 3 monitors yet. (Quadra cards have this feature though)
<Radtoo> flink12: that was on how to play your media streams, btw... but you won't know until you try or you figure out what exactly the media center thing streams
<aperson> mchelen: thanks for prompting me to to look in my config files :P ~/.purple/prefs.xml is what I needed to look in
<heap1> can someone experienced with linux spread some light on my freezing system problems using 8.04.1 hardy on a m1530 dell xps?
<heap1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006394
<mchelen> aperson, cheers, glad it worked, one nice thing is usually programs keep config files there if you know how to read them ;)
<flink12> its streams video like mpeg
<ohletmeinnowgodd> allsystemsarego: i was actually specifically wondering about the "defaults,...,gid=46" options, how do i know what ones to enable for a ntfs drive?
<ZeroA4> flink12, but over witch protocol ?
<allsystemsarego> ohletmeinnowgodd, let Ubuntu mount it automatically, then run the mount command to pits brain
<filsuf> manlymat_83, this ubuntu 8.10 is really screwed up
<ohletmeinnowgodd> to pits brain?
<allsystemsarego> ohletmeinnowgodd, *pick its brain
<filsuf> when is the next upgrade coming?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> allsystemsarego: i dont get you
<Radtoo> ZeroA4: Lets just go with mythtv or maybe vlc will probably work... Its likely one of these microsoft media player oriented things :P
<bazhang> Filsuf April 2009
<Radtoo> ZeroA4: I dont think we'll ever get the other info. :)
<bazhang> filsuf, further discussion in  #ubuntu+1
<allsystemsarego> ohletmeinnowgodd, what is the result of the mount command now?
<ZeroA4> Radtoo, yeah... the site does not say a word about protocols
<gimpscape> hi
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, so currently there's no way to get it running like on windows systems?
<gimpscape> is this a good image for machine running intel pentium dual core processor? http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<gimpscape> it has "amd64" it its name which worries me a bit
<ikonia> gimpscape: depends if your processor is 64bit and if you want 64bit
<ohletmeinnowgodd> allsystemsarego: i havent mounted anything manually..should i?
<gimpscape> ikonia: it is 64bit, but it's defenitely not AMD
<ZeroA4> gimpscape, do you want 64 bits ?
<Aberration> Hi All! I need some help to put DMIX instead of pulse as audio server...because of latency issue...
<banteng> gimpscape: use 32 bit version
<ikonia> gimpscape that doesn't matter, amd64 = 64bit
<Aberration> any held would be appreciated
<ikonia> banteng: don't talk nonsense
<ZeroA4> gimpscape, that name is becose AMD inveted 64bits x86 and intel only copied it
<ikonia> gimpscape: that image will rok on an x86 64bit processor
<gimpscape> ZeroA4: why would I choose 32 bit version? the only problem I know of is flash plugin which doesn't support 64bits
<ZeroA4> gimpscape, so linux name for x86-64 is amd64
<ZeroA4> gimpscape, 32bits uses less memory
<joaopinto> gimpscape, actually there is already an 64 bits flash plugin :)
<gimpscape> ZeroA4: I have quite a lot of ram, processor speed is the most imprtant for me
<ohletmeinnowgodd> allsystemsarego: im trying to set it so that ubuntu automatically mounts my ntfs partition during boot up and so im trying to understand the fstab invocation options before i edit it, and the only thing that Im unsure off in the fstab editing is the <options> parameter, and what i would need to set it for my ntfs to be set up properly
<ZeroA4> gimpscape, 32bit uses cpu full speed
<gimpscape> joakim`: yeah, it's beta...
<joaopinto> ZeroA4, but not it's full registers :)
<ZeroA4> gimpscape, 64 bit gains are negligible
<gimpscape> ZeroA4: ok, it looks like I need to have some read about 32 vs 64 bits
<ZeroA4> joaopinto, uses full register... half of them twice
<mgolisch> ohletmeinnowgodd: options would need to include auto for automaticaly mounting it and probably uid,gid parameters to so its owned by your user after mount
<ohletmeinnowgodd> mgolisch: so the options are not filesystem specific...ie some options only available for jfs etc?
<cloud> I am beginner with Ubuntu
<mgolisch> ohletmeinnowgodd: they are
<cloud> And I installed Ubuntu on one of my notebook.
<mgolisch> ohletmeinnowgodd: you can read man mount for the availiable options per filesystem
<cloud> But display is black.
<kate__> hi
<prodigel> hi all. I've changed my squid proxy password on the server and now I can't use apt-get (authentication required). where do I need to store a http_proxy var? I've tried /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc with no effect
<cloud> The original resolution is 1280 x 800
<cloud> I need help
<frequency> hi how can i  install unstable repos in ubuntu? help me please
<prodigel> cloud, try ctrl+alt+f1. see if it displays something
<ZeroA4> gimpscape, it is a bit off topic but... an x86-64 has 64bits registers... but when running 32 bits os the os see the 64 bits register as 2 32bits register so no cpu speed or register is lost... amd made 64bits cpus run 32bits software so good the gains to run 64 bits software are very small
<cloud>  I am beginner with Ubuntu. and I installed Ubuntu on one of my notebook. But display is black. original resolution is 1280 * 800, And I tried with extenional LCD.
<ZeroA4> gimpscape, this is diferent from the trasition from x86-16 to x86-32... an x86-32 runing 16bit software only use the same numeber of register at half capacity... intel thing
<cloud> And tried to see something,
<kamizu> hello
<cloud> Thank you, Produgel, I will try your suggestion.
<kamizu> can someone please help me install ubuntu on my raid drives?
 * gimpscape looks some 32 vs 64 benchmarks
<kamizu> please....
 * m1dn1ght looks at pictures of kittens
<cloud> But is there any other problem? I saw bug #81 ..
<kamizu> i booted from the 8.10 ubuntu LIVE CD and opened a terminal
<kamizu> i followed the steps in here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nibbler_> kamizu: either you have a good hw raid, so ubuntu does not really know you have raid
<kamizu> but when i type dmraid -ay it says no DISKS found
<nibbler_> kamizu: what does fdisk -l say?
<kamizu> no it's a fake raid
<banteng> anyone here have problem with dvd burning?
<linhanwen> hi
<cloud> BIOS BUG #81[49435000]
<Omar87> Is there a command I can use to stop all currently running ports?
<kamizu> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 byes
<kamizu> 255 heads, 64 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<cloud> any one has some experience with BIOS BUG #81[49435000] ?
<kamizu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<oshin> why plugins has been installed but, still cannot open display?
<linhanwen> i use hiweed.. who use the same
<kamizu> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<cloud>  any one has some experience with BIOS BUG #81[49435000] ?
<kamizu> Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<kamizu> then it displays some warnins
<kamizu> warnings
<cloud>  any one has some experience with BIOS BUG #81[49435000] ?
<heapy> is anyone having random system crashes using ubuntu and a dell computer?
<kamizu> and then it says Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB
<Hellow> Hey guys, could one of you unban bateman88, it is a different person than from when he was originally banned
<kamizu> nibbler_ are you there?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> do i have to use UUID or can i just refer to its /dev/sdxx ?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> in fstab
<ikonia> ohletmeinnowgodd: uuid is better, but either would work
<nibbler_> kamizu: yes, but you need to mention my name in your lines directed to me :) so you have more than 1 hd, but only 1 is detected?
<kamizu> can someone please help me install ubuntu on my raid hard drives??????
<ikonia> kamizu if your using fake raid I strongly suggest you don't
<nibbler_> kamizu: sounds like this is already the virtual raid device. but i agree with ikonia
<kamizu> ikonia why not?
<ikonia> kamizu: it's a bad technology in linux and will cause more problems that the fantasty performance you think it gives you
<cloud>  any one has some experience with BIOS BUG #81[49435000] ?
<allsystemsarego> ohletmeinnowgodd, "cd /dev/disk/by-uuid; ls -l" is what you need
<cloud> My display is black after installation of Ubuntu.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is by-uuid a bash command?
<kamizu> ikonia: it does give me faster performance...
<banteng> anyone has the same problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvd+rw-tools/+bug/200337
<ikonia> kamizu no it doesn't - thats in your head
<allsystemsarego> ohletmeinnowgodd, it is a subdirectory of /dev/disk
<kamizu> nibbler_ so what do i do?
<nibbler_> try writing to sda1 and see if all hdd lights flicker
<ikonia> kamizu: don't use fake raid
<nibbler_> get some serious 3ware controller
<paul68> hi is there a good support for nokia E91 in ubuntu if so which programs do I need to download to syncronise my agenda?
<ikonia> nibbler_: sound advice
<Frozenball> ikonia, why not?
<ikonia> paul68: gnokii
<nibbler_> paulthink wamu, but not sure
<ikonia> Frozenball: it's a weak technology
<ohletmeinnowgodd> allsystemsarego: right, and then ls-l lists it with privileges
<cloud>  I am beginner with Ubuntu. and I installed Ubuntu on one of my notebook. But display is black. original resolution is 1280 * 800, And I tried with extenional LCD.
<Frozenball> why it would be "weak"
<nibbler_> cloud: try changing to a text-console (ctrl-alt-f1) and see /var/log/xorg.log
<paul68> ikonia:  thanks and does it syncronise with evolution or do I need another agenda ?
<cloud>  I am beginner with Ubuntu. and I installed Ubuntu on one of my notebook. But display is black. original resolution is 1280 * 800, And I tried with extenional LCD. I could see the ext LCD flashing...
<ikonia> Frozenball reverse engineered windows drivers, poor support, at software and hardware level
<allsystemsarego> ohletmeinnowgodd, that is the "translation table" if you will
<nibbler_> cloud: or was it x.log?
<cloud>  any one has some experience with BIOS BUG #81[49435000] ?
<ikonia> paul68: it can do, I use an E71 with no issue
<paul68> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> !away > DASPRiD
<ubottu> DASPRiD, please see my private message
<cloud> nibbler.. I will try
<kamizu> ikonia: howcome windows xp boots quicker when i have raid0 ???
<kamizu> that shows that even fake raid can improve performance
<ohletmeinnowgodd> allsystemsarego: thats weird, my filesystem is displayed as "fuseblk" i dont see that anywhere here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<echinos> kamizu: possible to read from both drives at the same time, maybe?
<ikonia> kamizu a.) probably in your head b. native techology to windows, which is reverse engineered on linux
<tonisius> How can I unblock a connection to SSHD?  IP tables is empty, nothing there, and auth.log is showing refused connections:  Dec 12 04:32:24 server5 sshd[28596]: refused connect from ::ffff:<ip> (::ffff:<ip>)
<tonisius> no deny entries in:  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tonisius> any suggestions?
<echinos> tonisius: does netstat show that sshd is listening?
<ZeroA4> kamizu, soft-raid on linux is faster than fake-raid... and fake-raid depends on drivers
<ikonia> tonisius: on the client do an ssh -vv $server
<tonisius> echinos: I'm on it right now.
<tonisius> but having to connect from another server
<tonisius> ikonia: ok...
<echinos> odd
<kamizu> ZeroA4: what's the difference between soft raid and fake raid?
<tonisius> ikonia: actually, can't it's windows running putty
<tonisius> I'm currently connected to another server, which connects to the server having issues
<echinos> kamizu: not much, logically
<ikonia> tonisius also check what authenciation methods are supported, if you don't use one thats enabled it will refuse connection
<nibbler_> kamizu: softraid is linux native, fakeraid is with some not real support by hardware, not too much difference
<tonisius> I want to connect directly to "the server"
<echinos> kamizu: fakeraid is a name for soft raid on linux
<ZeroA4> kamizu, fake-raid uses drivers... soft-raid only uses the raid tools already on the SO
<ikonia> OS
<ZeroA4> kamizu, SO = OS
<echinos> SOS!
<Watza> 'hi
<Watza> Can someone help me in english ?
<ZeroA4> ikonia, sorry i think im portuguese sometimes
<kamizu> the OS being linux?
<Watza> (XD sorry I didn't found any chan for this)
<ikonia> Watza maybe
<echinos> Watza: It's and english channel, shoot
<Watza> find*
<ZeroA4> kamizu, yes
<ikonia> ZeroA4: not a problem,
<nibbler_> kamizu: sure
<Watza> Well,
<ZeroA4> ikonia, :)
<tonisius> how do I figure out what distro of Ubuntu I'm using
<ikonia> tonisius: lsb_release -a
<tonisius> can't recall what to CAT out
<Watza> this has no link with Ubuntu(but I love this, but I'm on windows currently, sorry)
<tonisius> thanks
<Watza> http://health.usnews.com/articles/health/healthday/2008/12/05/being-happy-affects-even-those-you-dont-know.html
<kamizu> well anyway..... is there a way to make ubuntu detect my fake raid setup?
<Watza> I must summerize this :p
<ZeroA4> tonisius, system - about ubuntu
<Watza> And then, I must make a commentary about this
<Watza> has someone 10 mins?
<tonisius> ok, using edgy 6.10
<ikonia> Watza: if it's nothing to do with ubuntu please don't talk about it in here
<ikonia> Watza: this is for ubuntu support only
<Watza> erf :[
<Watza> k'kk
<ikonia> Watza: thanks
<tonisius> using default SSHD configuration, with the exception of listening on port 23
<Watza> do u know a chan where...
<ikonia> Watza: no
<Watza> kk ;(
<kamizu> well anyway..... is there a way to make ubuntu detect my fake raid setup?
<ZeroA4> tonisius, very old... upgrade recommended
<tonisius> ikonia: I did not change any auth settings
<nibbler_> kamizu: i guess it is already detected, as only one disk show up in fdisk -l
<tonisius> ZeroA4: can't stuck with it till a new server replaces this one
<tonisius> cant, stuck*
<ocRob> Watza: try #politics on efnet
<ocRob> lol
<paul68> ikonia: is it normal that it takes a long time to connect the first time?
<Watza> lol tx ocRob
<kamizu> nibbler_: no two disks showed up
<ZeroA4> kamizu, only IF there is drivers for linux...
<ikonia> tonisius: so all should be enabled by default, look at /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<tonisius> ikonia: how would I go about finding out where it's blocked.
<tonisius> ah
<nibbler_> kamizu: ah ok, you only pasted sda1
<nibbler_> the no, no idea
<tonisius> thanks
<ikonia> kamizu: again - I strongly advice not using fake raid it will cause you problems
<ikonia> paul68: are you connecting over cable/bluetooth what
<nibbler_> i had two fakeraid installations already giving me fs errors etc
<echinos> tonisius: can you telnet to port 23 from that server?
<ZeroA4> kamizu, e seconded ikonia
<tonisius> WOW
<tonisius> ikonia: thank you very much
<tonisius> sshd: 216.65.65.26
<ikonia> tonisius: no problem
<tonisius> what added this IP to my hosts.deny ?
<paul68> ikonia: ikonia using cable at this point or is it better to use bluetooth?
<kamizu> ok......... then i will unraid my hdds :<<<<<<<<,
<ikonia> tonisius: no idea
<tonisius> hmm, thanks either way
<ohletmeinnowgodd> why is my ntfs file systemj showing as fuseblk?
<kamizu> thx for the help i guess =.=
<ikonia> paul68: either is find, look at your .gnokiirc file it gives you detailso f the setup
<Watza> I come to be banned ocRob lol
<ocRob> ?
<ikonia> eitehr is "fine"
<dr_willis> ohletmeinnowgodd,  because its using ntfs-3g and that uses the 'fuse' tools/userspace filesystem most likely
<_o-o_> Hi all
<ikonia> Watza: please stop discussing it in here
<tonisius> YAY! now connected directly to my server... finally
<kamizu> OH GREAt
<ikonia> tonisius please make all cheques payable to cash, no seriosuly, glad your working
<kamizu> now it says that my drives are "non raid drives" WTF
<kamizu> non-raid disk
<ikonia> kamizu: please self moderate your language, we know what wtf means and don't need to see it
<ikonia> kamizu: where does it say that /
<kamizu> boot screen
<kamizu> on the raid driver
<ikonia> kamizu your windows boot screen ?
<kamizu> raid bios thing
<kamizu> before that
<kamizu> it detects the drives
<ikonia> kamizu: no idea - thats a hardware issue
<kamizu> ubuntu did this..
<nibbler_> kamizu: or they got unsynced by linux somehow...
<ikonia> kamizu: as I said, fake raid is a bad technologyu
<nibbler_> kamizu: just define a new array
<ikonia> kamizu: it didn't - but your weclome to think that if it makes you feel better
<kamizu> nibbler_ i have 500 gigs of data
<nibbler_> "had" is the right tense
<kamizu> phew
<nibbler_> kamizu: raid5 or mirror or what?
<ardchoille> Is there any way of adding an item to the desktop right-click menu that brings up the main menu when clicked?
<kamizu> i turned my comp off at the power switch and turn it back on and it works now
<nibbler_> hehe
<ikonia> nibbler_ don't be sillt it will be raid 0 for mega performance
<ikonia> nibbler_: sorry, I need quotes "mega performance"
<salzh> hi. have someone successfully installed NIC driver of Gigabyte mainboard - GA-G31M-S2C, and the chipset is RTL8101E
<nibbler_> ikonia: hrhr, raid isnt about performance, its the only reasonable way of backing up data!
<Radtoo> raid can very well be about performance
<ikonia> nibbler_: itis if you think your l33t and care about 2 second boot times
<kamizu> umm..... how can i back up my entire drive? i want to unraid my drives.......
<ikonia> kamizu get and external drive and copy the data off, people in ##windows will explain windows backup tools
<Radtoo> and backups are just a seperate copy of data... might be good to put it on a more failsafe medium like a raid5 array, but still it needs to be a seperate copy
<nibbler_> kamizu: if its a mirror just take one drive out of the config and copy data to that
<Radtoo> raid5 alone is not a good backup. From experience. :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yay back with ubuntu 8.04 and everything works!
<kamizu> nibbler_: i'm on raid0
<nibbler_> Radtoo: sorry, forgot the <sarcasm/> tags :D
<Radtoo> nibbler_: I see. :)
<paul68> ikonia:  where do I find this file?
<ikonia> paul68 normally in your home dir, but there should be a copy in /etc too I think
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is "async"  for the "options" parameter in fstab the way in which the communication with the filesystem to be mounted with will be defined? ie parallel(sync.) and serial (async) ?
<nibbler_> kamizu: raid0 is the best, lose one hd, lose all data :D
<juancabrito> hi! when I start my computer, always get a message like "User's $HOME /.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language..." How can I fix that?
<ikonia> nibbler_: again please remeber sarcasm tags
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have been using ubuntu since 6 and 8.10 was the worse one for me (I know it has been the best for some other people)
<kamizu> nibbler_: i have it all backed up on an external lol
<Radtoo> kamizu: hmm, but you want a backup that will then be readable under linux?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> U-b-u-n-t-u: me<------the best
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hehe
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah lots of people like it
<kamizu> Radtoo: nope, i'm going to install windows again
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i used hardy and BOY was i PO'ed
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: this is a support channel only please
<kamizu> hey wait.........
<Fazavon> U-b-u-n-t-u: I have to agree with you.. i am still at 8.04 LTS
<kamizu> can i back up the OS? and then put it back
<Radtoo> kamizu: yes, it should work if you do it right
<ikonia> kamizu: the guys in ##windows will explain the windows backup tools
<U-b-u-n-t-u> iknoia I am sorta talking about ubuntu and the difference for me so?
<joaopinto> !ot | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: your saying what's good and bad - this is uspport only please
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is "async"  for the "options" parameter in fstab the way in which the communication with the filesystem to be mounted with will be defined? ie parallel(sync.) and serial (async) ?
<Radtoo> kamizu: Agreed. From the linux point of view, you just should keep in mind that you want to have some unpartitioned space after putting the backup back. :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok ok pfft
<joaopinto> oh207, man mount (read the option help there)
<joaopinto> ohletmeinnowgodd, ^
<ohletmeinnowgodd> huh?
<kamizu> Radtoo: but can i put it on my unraided drives and then boot from it?
<ikonia> kamizu: the guys in ##windows will explain this
<ikonia> kamizu: fake raid is a windows system
<kamizu> ikonia they aren't really helping
<ohletmeinnowgodd> joaopinto: huh?
<ikonia> kamizu: they need to start, ubuntu is not for windows help
<joaopinto> ohletmeinnowgodd, on the terminal type, "man mount", the options are described there
<ikonia> ohletmeinnowgodd: that is a good way to see and understand the options available to you
<ohletmeinnowgodd> oh ok, is that what "^" means?
<ikonia> ohletmeinnowgodd it meant "look up"
<Radtoo> kamizu: You can mostl likely do that but probably not without moving the data off the raid first. Caveats may apply depending on windews version. ##windows might know. :)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> are all the mans stored in a central directory?
<dr_willis> ^_^ --> smiley :)
<joaopinto> ohletmeinnowgodd, yes, man man (for details)
<dr_willis> ohletmeinnowgodd,  sort of. :)  thety are in a directory divided into sections.   depending on the type of documention
<kamizu> [23:50:17] <kamizu> how can i back up my entire drive please?
<kamizu> [23:52:51] <sheep97718> copy it
<kamizu> lol
<ikonia> kamizu you need to ask better questions
<Radtoo> kamizu: might work with a linux called "clonezilla"
<joaopinto> kamizu, you can use partimage, or you can use a regular archiving tool like tar
<ikonia> kamizu: thats your fault
<ikonia> Radtoo: won't if he can't mount the disks as a raid volume
<ikonia> joaopinto: he can't see the disks as a raid device due to fake raid, just two seperate diekss
<ikonia> disks
<ikonia> joaopinto: he's using raid0 so the file system will be across both of them
<joaopinto> ikonia, and partimage does not cope with that ? Isn't it presented as a logical partition ?
<joaopinto> ah, you mean, it is not mounted
<ikonia> joaopinto: because linux needs to get fakeraid working to see 1 disk make up of two, he just se's two physical standalone disks
<ikonia> joaopinto: exactly
<_0-^-0_> Hi all
<joaopinto> ok ok sorry, didn't got all the entire problem
<ikonia> joaopinto easy to miss
<Radtoo> ikonia: I guess so, although sometimes its dmraid can actually pick things up. :)
<Nalk> hello
<ikonia> Radtoo it can - but in this case it's not
<Radtoo> oh, you already tried. :)
<ikonia> Radtoo not massivly hard, but as the technology is poor, didn't make any sense to push futher
<kamizu> windows works fine, howcome ubuntu has problems
<Nalk> i've an old installation of edubuntu here (6.x) and i want to upgrade it, but it says that a certification is wrong
<Radtoo> ikonia: agreed.
<Nalk> what could i do ?
<ikonia> kamizu I explained there are no fakeraid drivers for linux-  they are reverse engineered windows ones
<Radtoo> kamizu: windows never made it compatible. :)
<kamizu> oh windows is mean
<Radtoo> kamizu: There's a things that work between BSD, Solaris, Linux, OSX and more that won't work with windows, either. :D
<joaopinto> kamizu, you can also ask your RAID card vendor for support
<ikonia> joaopinto ho ho ho, nice one
<Spiga> tipo
<Fazavon> kamizu: see om
<b33r> Hello when I do fsck I get this "inode has illegal blocks clear /y" what does it mean? is it ok to do yes? nothing will be lost?
<Fazavon> kamizu: see pm*
<joaopinto> !br | spiga
<ubottu> spiga: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Radtoo> b33r: its a risky operation, so it warns you
<joaopinto> b33r, data maybe lost, but since you have the FS corrupted, there is no alternative
<Radtoo> b33r: If you easily can, make a backup first.
<b33r> ok thanks
<Radtoo> b33r: If not... I guess you'll have to say yes.
<joaopinto> backing up a corrupted FS may not be a smart idea
<syva> if anyone here is using the UK ISP virgin media and would like to help me confirm whether or not they are blocking are certain port range, pls PM me
<Troy_> This maybe a dumb question, but does a DVD+/-RW Drive read CDs?  What about write CDs?  Or, does it only work with DVDs?
<aperson> Troy_: should read cds fine
<templaedhel> Troy_: the whole shabang, everything
<joaopinto> Troy_, that is hw specific, but I have never found a dvd burner without cd burning capabilities
<Troy_> Thanks all for your hlep!
<Troy_> or your help.
<templaedhel> okay, so I have ubuntu 8.10 and a dell inspiron e1505, and when I close the lid the screen doesn't shut off, but when I open it it turns of briefly then back on, like its just realizing the lid was closed
<Radtoo> joaopinto: Sure it is, in the not impossible case that the fsprogs interpreted the problem / solution wrongly and destroy (more) data :)
<Radtoo> joaopinto: Fortunately, that case is rare, but I had it before...
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<joaopinto> Radtoo, that is a very unlikely scenario on which the filesystem checking utility is broken :P
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Hello.. I have Ubuntu running for a long time and it gets slower and slower... I tried creating a new user and it's fast like newly installed... How can I make my existing user fast like new user?
<templaedhel> hi
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Like... How can I remove all the settings done to the gnome desktop?
<joaopinto> theDtTvB2`CZ, you need to clean/remove whatever you installed on that user's session
<joaopinto> theDtTvB2`CZ, removing all settings is equivalent to creating a new user.. you already did that...
<AzizLight> I've been using ubuntu for some time now. I wanted to try KDE. Now sincerely which do you suggest me, Kubuntu 8.10 or the latest OpenSuse?
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Umm...
<joaopinto> !best | AzizLight
<ohletmeinnowgodd> how come when i run fdisk-l my swap filesystem shows up as solaris? lol i dont remember installing unix...
<ubottu> AzizLight: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theDtTvB2`CZ> If I switch to terminal and type something like
<theDtTvB2`CZ> mv .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity backupsettings
<Radtoo> AzizLight: does it even matter?
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Should it work?
<templaedhel> I thought you could use the repos to install kde
<joaopinto> ohletmeinnowgodd, #linux may be a better place to ask
<Radtoo> AzizLight: I mean... you want KDE, you get KDE with either, might as well pick this.
<joaopinto> ops, was for AzizLight
<AzizLight> Radtoo: I dont know, I'm not searching for the "best" setup. I just want to have nice experience with KDE coming from gnome
<ocRob> ohletmeinnowgodd: it should say Linux swap / Solaris
<Radtoo> AzizLight: Try anthing that has kde4. It will at least be interesting. :)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ocROb yeah
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Ok I will try that first...
<templaedhel> anyone^^^
<AzizLight> Radtoo: ok ;) thanks
<joaopinto> AzizLight, you are looking for "the best" KDE experience, doing an inter-distro question, while this is a distro specific support channel ;)
<AzizLight> joaopinto: good point :S
<ocRob> ohletmeinnowgodd: solaris uses the same ID as linux swap space for its partitions
<ohletmeinnowgodd> cool
<templaedhel> okay, so I have ubuntu 8.10 and a dell inspiron e1505, and when I close the lid the screen doesn't shut off, but when I open it it turns of briefly then back on, like its just realizing the lid was closed anyone??
<ocRob> templaedhel: anyone on the forums have that problem?
<Radtoo> templaedhel: This is probably some sort of ACPI thing, and nontrivial. :D
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: I went into system update 'n it said last update done 4 hours ago!! I was not on my pc!!
<ohletmeinnowgodd> templaedhel: yeah i have a vostro and sometimes it doesnt sleep/whatever i assign it to be done when i close the lid - so i just manually hibernate/usped/shutdown before i close the lid
<ohletmeinnowgodd> *suspend...maybe someone here knows
<templaedhel> still
<templaedhel> I do that to but then it logs me off of here and everything, maybe I'm gone for a few minutes but I want to render a sequence
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia: I opened Firefox from the wotsisname, but I couldn't see it 'cos it crashed 'n I couldn't select another window!
<allsystemsarego> hibernate/suspend in Ubuntu is touch'n'go
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: right. there isn't a good way to run all 3 screens as one large desktop. You can do that using Xinerama, but as I said you lose compositing and performance is pretty bad. (srry took so long to reply i was afk)
<Radtoo> templaedhel: It might vanish if you update the kernel at some point. Maybe it's also the lid itself that does only have that magnetic attraction / angle to trigger the event before its closed (seen that before)
<Stalker72> How do I edit the DNS servers of my network?
<templaedhel> it seems I remember something about commenting out a line in lid.sh but I can't remember\
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki: he, no problem :). I wonder if nvidia is going to implemented that feature in the near future?
<templaedhel> I, not it
<Radtoo> templaedhel: ah, you just want to disable it entirely?
<allsystemsarego> Stalker72, /etc/resolv.conf
<Lasiv> (longshot) has anyone managed to get "comical" running on 8.10? thanks
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Stalker72> thx
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: you specify nameservers there
<templaedhel> Radtoo: no, it actually fixed the problem
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Would reinstalling Linux fix my system crashing????
<Radtoo> templaedhel: Hm. That I don't know then, sorry. Perahaps someone else does... or the forums.
<Stalker72> allsystemsarego and ActionParsnip: It doesn't work..
<templaedhel> k thanks for your help
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I can only open Konversation, but  cannot close it or open any other app now!!!
<allsystemsarego> Stalker72, what does it look like?
<rainabba> Last time I tried Ubuntu I wasn't able to setup a software Raid5/6 during install with Ubuntu (iirc). Can I with the current stable distro?
<Stalker72> allsystemsarego: Sec, let me post the screenshot on ImageShack and link it..
<rainabba> Via a gui anyway?
<Lektroluv> What to do when I get a screeninit failure when installing Ubuntu with Virtual PC 2007?
<allsystemsarego> Stalker72, or use pastebin
<Stalker72> allsystemsarego: What is that?
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: I don't know. It is possible with the Quadro line, and they are aware of the issue - it comes up on the forums at least once a month. It sure is annoying, I know that much.
<Lasiv> hrrm, no bitchx package that I see.. poo
<Stalker72> allsystemsarego: http://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=81065443un3.png
<allsystemsarego> !pastebin | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey the man mount page doesnt have any info on the option-allow_ot parameter...yet my mount-l shows my ntfs drive mounted with that as part of the option invocation
<ohletmeinnowgodd> allow_other
<ohletmeinnowgodd> what does the allow_other parameter do?
<allsystemsarego> Stalker72, sudo gedit ...
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to go about for a client server install
<Radtoo> ohletmeinnowgodd: I'm pretty sure filesystems can have their own options... might be documented in the ntfs / ntfs-3g fs driver.
<Stalker72> allsystemsarego: ok, thx
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to go about for a ubuntu client server install
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki: yeah but the quadro cards are pretty expensive ;)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> Radtoo: man ntfs?
<cnolan> hi all, using ubuntu 8.04 fully updated, it doesn't seem to detect my nvidia 9600gt pcie card - it isn't listed in lspci - anyone any ideas why?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: gksudo gedit, allsystemsarego, use gksudo for gui apps, sudo is for cli only
<mamma> lo scanner e' ok con xsane ma non funzionano i pulsanti, dove li imposto?
<mamma> basta il pulsante "salva"
<allsystemsarego> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<razzz> Hi, randomly ALT TAB starts closing windows instead of tabbing through them. Anyone have any ideas on this?
<archman> guys how to boot in hardy live dvd by writing dvd to ram?
<ActionParsnip> archman: the whole dvd?
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106517 for a possible alternative. And here is the "mosiac mode", which is what we want: http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro_sli_mosaic_mode.html
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki: thanks for the links
<joejoejoe> Is there a pastebin?
<Radtoo> ohletmeinnowgodd: took me a while, but its in the mount.ntfs-3g manpage... :D
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: no problem. X offers a few options, so just play around with it and see which one works best for you. good luck!
<allsystemsarego> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> so when i edit fstab, do i declare my filesystem as ntfs-3g OR fuseblk?
<archman> ActionParsnip: no, just usual files needed to boot.
<enzotib> ohletmeinnowgodd, ntfs is ok
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to go about for a ubuntu client server install
<joejoejoe> I'm trying to burn a CD but it gives an unknown error, here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84347/
<ohletmeinnowgodd> enzotib: will fuseblk work?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to go about for a ubuntu client server install
<enzotib> ohletmeinnowgodd, i don't know, but i think it doesn't work, i'm sure ntfs works
<Slart> DarkKnight: "ubuntu client server" ?? what kind of server?
<DarkKnight> Slart; probably a file sever
<allsystemsarego> joejoejoe, use the built-in feature of nautilus
<ActionParsnip> archman: its automatic, the live cd copies to ram to run
<joejoejoe> allsystemsarego, OK i'll try it
<allsystemsarego> joejoejoe, right-click on the iso file
<Slart> DarkKnight: probably? you don't know?
<DarkKnight> Slart; i m given the task 2 make a client server installation at my college computer lab....so i m not sure which one i have to use...you have any idea
<_0-^-0_> who reticulum
<joejoejoe> allsystemsarego, it sais: "There was an error writing to the disc"
<Slart> DarkKnight: then I guess you either already have been (or will be) given instructions regarding this..
<allsystemsarego> joejoejoe, I don't know what to recommend
<scoremeformusic> is this the place to go for help? is there a specific room?
<Radtoo> scoremeformusic: general ubuntu help starts here.
<Slart> scoremeformusic: this is the official ubuntu support channel.. ask away
<joejoejoe> allsystemsarego, OK
<scoremeformusic> well, I need to set up wireless with an edimax router
<DarkKnight> Slart; no...it was like i wanted linux to be in one of our labs...one main reason could be that i wanted to play around with server-client.....so it was my idea...
<archman> ActionParsnip: i see, but it's stuck here on desktop, wonder if it will make it...
<shazoor> which is better- windows or ubuntu?
<Slart> DarkKnight: then you had better ask yourself what kind of server/client setup you want
<Slart> shazoor: depends on who you are and what you want.
<j_xinudsb> shazoor: better in what aspect ??
<archman> shazoor: LOL
<nexus23> can anyone who's proficient with ffmpeg help me, im trying to encode three files into one   and so for ffmpeg -i file1 -i file2 -i files3 newfile just encodes the first one
<tchmnkyz> shazoor, i think your gonna get a bias opinion here
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: you can use cp for that
<scoremeformusic> Radtoo: well I need to set up wireless with edimax router
<nexus23> any specific syntax ActionParsnip ?
<shazoor> sorry everyone, i was just testing if someone reply here. i will surely ask some good question in future
<razzz> Hi, randomly ALT TAB starts closing windows instead of tabbing through them. Anyone have any ideas on this?
<nibbler_> DarkKnight: setup a server, setup a client, connect, done
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337234
<DarkKnight> Slart; the thing is that i have no idea about severs....and i just wanted to experiment it out...and 1 friend just proposed to put a samba sever...whats this samba sever
<nexus23> these are video files ActionParsnip
<Slart> DarkKnight: try typing !samba here in the channel
<nibbler_> DarkKnight: a server is a computer that can - for any reason - be connected by another one (the otherone being the client)
<nibbler_> DarkKnight: can be hosting files (samba) offering a remotelogin (ssh (telnet)), or run games like quake etc
<scoremeformusic> anyone: is there a specific wireless/network help channel?
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: you can still use cp with vid file s and they will join. You need an extra command to resync the audio though
<ActionParsnip> !wifi | scoremeformusic
<ubottu> scoremeformusic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joaopinto> scoremeformusic, there is a #networking channel
<rainabba> Last time I tried Ubuntu I wasn't able to setup a software Raid5/6 during install with Ubuntu (iirc). Can I with the current stable distro via a GUI installer?
<DarkKnight> Slart, nibbler; so i can even run a mysql sever along with it...
<incidence> Is adding another IP to NIC possible without losing the current internet connection?
<incidence> "iface eth0:1 inet static ..."
<nibbler_> rainabba: i think if it works, then with the alternate install cd, i'm not sure...
<valdis> irc.freenode.net #ubuntu-lv
<scoremeformusic> ubottu: I've been through that, I can't get the router set up in the first place
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nibbler_> incidence: ifconfig eth0:1 1.1.1.1 up
<Slart> DarkKnight: sure.. webserver, samba server, ftp server, ssh server, quake server.. you can run all these, and more,  at the same time if you want to
<incidence> nibbler_, ok thanks
<nibbler_> DarkKnight: database server with a database client connecting is just as client/server as it gets
<scoremeformusic> it was working last night, but I changed some settings, now it won't work. I've tried resetting it
<rainabba> nibbler_: ty
<scoremeformusic> oh cool thanks joaopinto
<Slart> rainabba: I don't think so.. I think it's possible with the alternate install cd..
<Slart> !alternate | rainabba
<ubottu> rainabba: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ActionParsnip> scoremeformusic: if you run: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<milligan_> Ugh - Don't suppos eanyone here has any experience with FreeRadius and WiMAX ?
<ActionParsnip> scoremeformusic: then reboot, you will get a clean slate of config which you can then setup
<scoremeformusic> actionparsnip: no such file/dir
<nexus23> ActionParsnip, in the command mencoder -forceidx -ovc copy -oac copy -o file.avi p1.avi p2.avi ...  is p2.avi p2.avi the files i want to combine and file.avi is the new one?
<allsystemsarego> scoremeformusic, is your router set up correctly (DHCP)?
<DarkKnight> Slart, nibbler; so will it tax up if i try 2 run a web sever as well
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: looks like it, yes. If you keep the originals in a seperate folder you can play with copies to test stuff
<nexus23> ok i did that and now theres no video
<nexus23> just sound
<Slart> DarkKnight: I didn't understand that question, can you rephrase?
<nexus23> what do i do to get video?
<scoremeformusic> allsystemsarego: I have the wire from the thernet port on the modem going to the wan port on the router, wire going from the lan port 1 on the router going into the pc. (not now, cos I need to be connected through wired conn to talk :S) I don't know what dhcp is...
<BeBeLuShuL> heya
<DarkKnight> Slart; so now if i install web, database and samba, will it affect the performance, speed etc....
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: cat filename.avi filename2.avi > endfilename.avi
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: should do it
<BeBeLuShuL> can someone help me ? i have an sendmail problem
<AzizLight> noobish question, so sorry in advance: I have one HD with my home partition on it and one HD with all the other ubuntu partitions. I want to install kubuntu and make it use my ubuntu home partition. All I have to do is create the kubuntu partitions on the second HD and mount the same home partition as the home partition?
<BeBeLuShuL> on my mail.log i see this
<Radtoo> AzizLight: Yes, bascically.
<BeBeLuShuL> relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
<Slart> DarkKnight: just having them installed doesn't use many resources.. you can have 10 web sites up and running as long as noone is visiting them..
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: then run: mencoder -o endfilename.avi -noidx -oac copy -ovc copy combo.avi
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: combo.avi is your final result
<Jack_Sparrow> AzizLight O would just add kubuntu-desktop to your ubuntu and select between them at login
<rainabba> What common limitations do people run into when running an x86_64 Ubuntu distro (drivers, software, etc) ?
<nexus23> alright ActionParsnip thanks
<joaopinto> BeBeLuShuL, you have setup your mail to do local delivery, and you do not have a SMTP service running on 127.0.0.1
<Radtoo> AzizLight: although as Jack_Sparrow said, just installing kde under ubuntu is somehow more elegant. :)
<joaopinto> rainabba, not much these days
<BeBeLuShuL> ok jaopinto
<BeBeLuShuL> but how can i make it to work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainabba flash and then not everything is compiled for 64 and you have to chroot it
<BeBeLuShuL> have any ideea ?
<Slart> rainabba: some flash issues... sometimes java issues.. some weird proprietary stuff isn't available as 64-bit (bank security software for example)
<joaopinto> BeBeLuShuL, are you using postfix ?
<joaopinto> BeBeLuShuL, sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<BeBeLuShuL> no jaopinto
<BeBeLuShuL> i sue snedmail
<DarkKnight> Slart; the plan is like...only the sever will be connected to the internet...no client systems will access the internet unless approved by the admin
<BeBeLuShuL> use
<joaopinto> I only have experience with postfix
<AzizLight> Jack_Sparrow, Radtoo : I heard there was a lot of bugs with that? is that true? because I would much rather just install ubuntu desktop
<DarkKnight> Slart; the plan is like...only the sever will be connected to the internet...no client systems will access the internet unless approved by the admin...so how do u do that
<Slart> !ics | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<epifanio> ragazzi ho problemi con la rete questo quello che ho fatto fino ad ora :-( http://rafb.net/p/jEZbIY24.html  senza ottenere risultati :-(
<BeBeLuShuL>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<BeBeLuShuL> sudo: unable to resolve host bebe-desktop
<BeBeLuShuL> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: postfix is broken or not fully installed
<scoremeformusic> join/ #networking
<joaopinto> BeBeLuShuL, this only works for postfix you need to install it
<BeBeLuShuL> thats the error jaopinto
<Jack_Sparrow> AzizLight You will end up running a lot of kde libs on ubuntu anyhow for things like k3b which is one of the best burning programs etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Radtoo> AzizLight: haven't tried it with this release yet, but I think its not true
<BeBeLuShuL> did it jaopinto
<Jack_Sparrow> AzizLight if you dont like it , you can restore from a backup or see the link below..
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<BeBeLuShuL> now it opened some windows
<BeBeLuShuL> and i have some options there
<ActionParsnip> nexus23: All good?
<BeBeLuShuL> jaopinto
<BeBeLuShuL> No configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > BeBeLuShuL
<ubottu> BeBeLuShuL, please see my private message
<BeBeLuShuL> internet site
<nexus23> yea ActionParsnip
<nexus23> thanks
<j_xinudsb> ubottu: how about autoremove
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<joaopinto> BeBeLuShuL, sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix , select to use a relay, and set your ISP relay
<DarkKnight> Slart; well thank you buddy....you have helped me a lot
<Slart> DarkKnight: you're welcome.. good luck with the computer lab
<BeBeLuShuL> jaopinto : there are some options
<DarkKnight> Slart; thanxx
<AzizLight> Jack_Sparrow: just one question. What might be the consequences of installing kubuntu-desktop? is it that bad to have a lot of kde libs on ubuntu?
<skenderbeu> hello ubu guyss
<BeBeLuShuL> jaopinto : no configuration , internet site , internet with smarthost
<skenderbeu> love you
<BeBeLuShuL> what option to enable ?
<H1-T3CH> Hi
<H1-T3CH> is there any Sharepoint Client under ubuntu ?
<el_bixo> holaaa spaniosh/english
<joaopinto> BeBeLuShuL, internet with smarthost
<joaopinto> BeBeLuShuL, and you need to know your ISP SMTP server name
<joaopinto> !es | el_bixo
<BeBeLuShuL> pfff
<ubottu> el_bixo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> AzizLight I do run any kde app I feel works best for me.  There are some that want pure gnome or pure kde etc.. I dont feel I lose much of anything in performance or stability
<BeBeLuShuL> how to know that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> skenderbeu This is ubuntu support, please find an appropiate room if you are looking for chat.. thanks
<rainabba> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<H1-T3CH> is there any Sharepoint Client under ubuntu ?
<AzizLight> Jack_Sparrow: I guess I'll just install kubuntu-desktop, and if I like it more than ubuntu than I'll create a new partition for it later (might even replace ubuntu)
<skenderbeu> i didn't talk to you!
<AzizLight> Jack_Sparrow: anyway thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> anytime
<Slart> H1-T3CH: isn't sharepoint supposed to be used from a web browser?
<rainabba> 8.10 is Intrepid or Hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> skenderbeu This is ubuntu support, please find an appropiate room if you are looking for chat.. thanks
<Slart> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ActionParsnip> rainabba: its intrepid
<rainabba> ty
<ActionParsnip> rainabba: hardy is 8.04
<H1-T3CH> Slart : yes but in my case not all the contents are displayed. It just work fine under internet explorer !
<samool2> Hello, can someone help me with a problem I have?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | samool2
<ubottu> samool2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rainabba> Slart: A browser is one of many clients for Sharepoint. MS Office 2003+, XP, and Vista can all access Sharepoint natively.
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, i guess i'm going with a single x-screen solution for the monitor on the second card, which will hold the static applications (chat, mpc, etc), until nvidia solves this base problem :)
<Slart> rainabba: ah.. thanks
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: that is what I settled on after a lot of experimenting. It's the "least bad" choice, IMO.
<Slart> H1-T3CH: I haven't seen anything.. but there might be something out there.. have you searched the forums?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nickspam > DareDevil0
<ubottu> DareDevil0, please see my private message
<samool2> Ok, I have a problem with my usb headset, I can hear audio from games, but on youtube and such, I cannot hear audio. Does anyone know why that is?
<H1-T3CH> Slart : no result :(
<rainabba> Just to confirm, the following link is for Hardy, 64bit (Intel and AMD), Alt-CD right?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, yeah, you still have compiz on all screens which is fine.. when i tried that 2 hours tho, i had the problem that the twinview-screens were only handled as a single one anymore, gotta fix that to make it fully usable
<samool2> Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: compiz (and some other WMs) can limit the maximizing to a single monitor. Some windows will still "pop up" centered between the two right side monitors, though.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | samool2
<ubottu> samool2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, well with only the two monitors enabled it works, but when enabling x-screen on third monitor it doesnt work anymore
<pybe> on a fresh install of 8.10 I am having weird lan issues. I can get out to net and access lan servers by ip or host but anything host.domain.local fails..... what have i misses/done wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> DASPRiD but with effects of it works right
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: it will, just play with your WM. I think I set the Outputs manually in Compiz > Display Settings to reflect two monitors. Can't remember exactly, but most stuff will work right there
<skenderbeu> does anybody know how can i convert wav files to mp3?
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, yeah i will experiement this evening after work
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: things like the gksu window and logout window and the like will still open centered across two monitors. a bit annoying, but workable
<Jack_Sparrow> DASPRiD The compiz channel is a good place for help on that as well
<ActionParsnip> pybe: looks like dns is failing, are your dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, audacity
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, well as i said, with just the two monitors, that doesnt :)
<DASPRiD> it works like it should
<pybe> skenderbeu: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-236788.html
<skenderbeu> yes i have audacity but where can i go?
<DASPRiD> dunno why it gets messed up after
<DASPRiD> probably have to override the xinerama fake info
<hin_Spage> ? Do I need to install Thunderbird on Ubuntu to get my mail improted to Evolution ?
<pybe> ActionParsnip: nslookup for host.domain.local works and ping host replies from host.domain.local but ping host.domain.local fails as unknown host
<Slart> skenderbeu: of course you've already googled and searched the forums.. but I still would like to bring up a post from the forums.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323639
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, remember to start audacity with a leading "aoss"
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: There is a patch for that, and a fake libxinerama.so (?) available from links at the Nvidia forum somewhere. I tried those, but never could get them working right. Might be worth a look though. maybe you will have better luck than i did.
<Jack_Sparrow> skenderbeu http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+wav+to+mp3
<Slart> hehe.. I like that site =)
<AKangB> HI!... 1ST, I cannot Speak English well - 2ND. How can I Diable the away Message!? yeh, I know that sound like I where Noob... But I can't
<Jack_Sparrow> AKangB what language channel would you like?
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AKangB> Jack_Sparrow, Spanish Please!
<Jack_Sparrow> AKangB Which client?
<AKangB> Xchat
<Slart> AKangB: but your english is fine by me.. =)
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, i never figured out why people had ever problems with dual-monitor setup with twinview, always worked fine for me :)
<AKangB> Slart, By my teacher don't say that ;)
<Slart> AKangB: "/away I'm having dinner" to set yourself away... I think it's just /away or /back to reset it
<AKangB> but my
<Slart> AKangB: bah.. teachers.. what do they know ;)
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: i agree. dual monitors are quite well supported all around. moving beyond that ... not so much
<Dolo> how do you delete apps from the start menu in ubuntu?
<DASPRiD> yeah
<Dolo> hardy
<Slart> Dolo: there is a menu editor somewhere in the system menu
<Jack_Sparrow> AKangB Your english is fine is always   /j #xchat        but let me see what I can find
<scoremeformusic> could someone please help me set up the wireless...what's dhcp? I've tried googling, but to be honest I can't figure it out. I need help asap, I can't sit by the tv forever...
<Slart> Dolo: it might just be called "Main menu" or something
<allsystemsarego> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<AKangB> Jack_Sparrow, Slart says me the answer... /back In Xchat channel I have no answers
<scoremeformusic> okay ill check that out now, thanks
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone tell me how to stop a startup program that is not listed in sessions?
<Jack_Sparrow> cool..  welcome to ubuntu
<Dolo> well i can uncheck it
<allsystemsarego> rookeeeeeeeee, apt-get install bum
<AKangB> xD Slart and yeah! It works... I'm used to Mirc in Windows... thx :)
<davido> hi
<Dolo> dont seem to be able to delete it
<Slart> AKangB: you're welcome
<Radtoo> truewiki: I think comcast sucks. ;)
<allsystemsarego> rookeeeeeeeee, System - Administration - Services
<Slart> Dolo: hmm.. tried right-clicking on the item?
<AzizLight> doesnt kubuntu-desktop install koffice too?
<AKangB> There's any Spanish Ubuntu Channel in this server!?
<AKangB> Is there*
<Slart> !es | AKangB
<ubottu> AKangB: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dolo> ya i did , if only linux were that easy
<skenderbeu> to start audacity with a leading aoss? what's that?
<AKangB> thxanother time Slart xD
<Slart> Dolo: because right clicking works for me.. but I'm on intrepid
<scoremeformusic> ubottu: okay, I can access my router through the ip address 192.168.2.1, is this the ip address I allocate to dhcp?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dolo> im on hardy
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, Alt-F2 "aoss audacity"
<zcc> hello everybody  ,i am a fresh
<Radtoo> Dolo: Try the gnome menu manager then?
<Dolo> does hard just suck ot something is there a newer version?
<AKangB> Slart, thx... bye!
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, prior to that you need to apt-get install alsa-oss
<AKangB> Jack_Sparrow, thx anyway :)
<skenderbeu> how can i do that?
<scoremeformusic> also, how do I change my alias, it would be easier for people to type
<Dolo> is there a newer version of ubuntu?
<fita> 8.10
<ardchoille> Dolo: the newest is Intrepid (8.10)
<skenderbeu> do i need to install linmp3lame?
<allsystemsarego> !intrepid | Dolo
<ubottu> Dolo: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Dolo> can i update hardy top be intrepid or do i have to format to upgrade
<allsystemsarego> !jaunty | Dolo
<ubottu> Dolo: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<scoremeformusic> oh....is ubottu ,,...not a person then?
<ardchoille> !bot
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<allsystemsarego> scoremeformusic, if you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras you should be fine
<Radtoo> Dolo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<allsystemsarego> scoremeformusic, but the library is liblame0 for the sake of completeness
<remoteCTR1> can somebeody pls help me with autofs? i dont understand what to insert into these aut.master, etc files
<mmarcelo> hello everybody. can you read me?
<remoteCTR1> mmarcelo: yes
<Slart> mmarcelo: yes
<shauno> mmarcelo: loud and clear
<mmarcelo> ha! thank you. :)
<scoremeformusic> allsystemsarego: I installed that a while back, just upadted the whole system a few hours ago. Okay, from what people have told me, literally all I should have to do is plug everything in the way I have, and it shouls just pop up on the computer, I've used other wireless connections on this laptop
<mmarcelo> i'm new to ubuntu (and linux in general) and i'm enjoying it a lot.
<scoremeformusic> what library? I'm a complete noob, sorry.
<pybe> on a fresh install of 8.10 I am having weird lan issues. I can get out to net fine and access lan servers by ip or host but anything host.domain.local fails even though nslookup resolves it fine..... what have i missed/done wrong
<allsystemsarego> scoremeformusic, sorry wrong recipient
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, the library is liblame0 for the sake of completeness
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, if you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras you should be fine
<scoremeformusic> okay so besides the restricted.extras, is there naything else I can try?
<AzizLight> Jack_Sparrow: I think I have a crush for Kubuntu lol
<hin_Spage> ? Do I need to install Thunderbird on Ubuntu to get my mail imported to Evolution or can I use the lib i got from Windows?
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, http://stuff.dasprids.de/img_4263.jpg <-- thats the new setup btw :)
<Jack_Sparrow> AzizLight Glad you like it..  It is more like the windows that most people migrate from
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: are you there dude?
<RoflCopter> smoking sucks
<skenderbeu> allsystemsarego do i need to install libmp3lame.dev to convert wav to mp3 files in audacity?
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: nice
<Jack_Sparrow> hin_Spage no you should not need to do that, and I know nothing of the evolution application
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > RoflCopter
<ubottu> RoflCopter, please see my private message
<dust_t> hello how do i install screen and graphics mentioned on this page ? http://my.opera.com/sjosul/blog/ubuntu-8-04-dual-monitor-setup
<remoteCTR1> dust_t: what graphics card is that?
<skenderbeu> and how can i convert wav files to mp3 in audacity?
<dust_t> remoteCTR1, intel
<AzizLight> Jack_Sparrow: I hate windows. I like KDE because it looks/feels/seems so fresh. Gnome compared to it seems lacking
<remoteCTR1> dust_t: err thats gonna be tough..
<DASPRiD> AzizLight, gnome lacking? nah :x
<AzizLight> DASPRiD: was that ironic? :P
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, open wav file, export as mp3
<dust_t> remoteCTR1, oh! has anyone done it ?
<DASPRiD> AzizLight, no, yours? :P
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRsup bro
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I missed that last comment...
<AzizLight> DASPRiD: neither :P I really think gnome is lacking compared to KDE. You should try Kubuntu and you'll come up with the same conclusion :P
<remoteCTR1> dust_t: basically you can do that, i havent used that sceens and graphics programm yet but edited the xorg.conf and that is a little ... err tricky
<DASPRiD> AzizLight, i did and i didnt ;)
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: he ther, man hows it goin?:)
<dust_t> remoteCTR1, not recommended then /
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: i need support on autofs, do you happen to be familiar with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> AzizLight We try to avoid those types of discussions in here thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4+debian-2.1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 112 kB, installed size 508 kB
<skenderbeu> allsystemsarego how can i do that?
<remoteCTR1> dust_t: well recommended is not the point its more like complicated
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRno idea man, i always mount manually
<skenderbeu> to export it as a mp3 ?
<dust_t> remoteCTR1, can you point me to any howto for that ?
<AzizLight> Jack_Sparrow: yes I'm sorry, didnt mean to start that conversation :S
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=08121223160001in7.jpg
<remoteCTR1> dust_t: gimme a sec
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, i really dislike imageshack, most of the time the images dont display ...
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, File-Open, then File-Export
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, neat setup! :)
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, is that 3x 22" wd as well?
<AzizLight> ushimitsudoki: nice lol
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: 3x24"
<AKangB> Does anybody know about EggDrops!? I cannot connect it to any server. It returns me that It has been I-Lined & I have only Xchat open (If I have any mistake Writting, Please, Say it to me :D)
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, ouch even better ;)
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: in that case thanks and sorry for disturbing:)
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: I have a smaller 4th LCD I want to mount on the wall there where the calendar is. waiting on the bosses (wifes) approval
<skenderbeu> it didn't appeared as a mp3 allsystemsarego
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, hehe yeah why not *G*
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: its not hard. i dont get all these automounters
<henke> can I get nautilus to automatically mount a network mount on start?
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, so did you run it as "aoss audacity" ?
<ActionParsnip> henke: if you add it to fstab, it'll mount at boot
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: basically i am doing authentication and mapping via ldap and actually everything works fine so far but i cant figure what to put in those auto.* maps in order to have this mounted properly
<skenderbeu> yes
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, so pretty many people are waiting for triplehead/quadrohead support on linux i c ;)
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: and lemme tellya it wasnt easy:D
<allsystemsarego> did you open the wav file with File-Open?
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: Once the developers start getting them we will get better support :)
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, did you open the wav file with File-Open?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: if you create a file with your credentials in it will be used for the mount
<skenderbeu> yes
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, hehe
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, ok, now go to File-Export
<skenderbeu> aha i went
<allsystemsarego> you should select MP3 files skenderbeu
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, lower right-hand corner
<skenderbeu> yes i did that
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: actually its not that easy i neted to insert labels and mount options and stuff, but this somehow has
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, choose a name for it e.g. music.mp3
<remoteCTR1>  to be generic as multiple persons are supposed to login there and that is what i dont get BUT eventually i just found someone who is a pro on it
<miaoxiaoming> hello
<allsystemsarego> skenderbeu, and click save
<stategrid> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry all, a little housekeeping before things get busy
<allsystemsarego> Jack_Sparrow, ten years of purgatory for that :P
<Jack_Sparrow> allsystemsarego I needed to make room in there for you  :)
<skenderbeu> thx allsystemsarego thx
<miaoxiaoming> hello everyone!
<Feddozz> Hello and Merry Christmas!!! I have Pidgin 2.4.1 on hardy. how can i update to the las version?
<joaopinto> Feddozz, either you update your distro version, which is the official process, or you get a package from getdeb (which is not official)
<aperson> Feddozz: there is a ppa @ https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive
<jrib> Feddozz: install pidgin from hardy-backports
<jrib> !info pidgin hardy-backports
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy-backports), package size 547 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<Feddozz> joaopinto/ what is getdeb? how can i use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> getdeb.net
<ActionParsnip> !getdeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb
<jrib> Feddozz: you should stick to official repositories whenever possible
<joaopinto> Feddozz, www.getdeb.net, or release upgrade
<Feddozz> jrib/ ok but intrepid gave me too many probs
<jrib> Feddozz: I did not tell you to upgrade to intrepid.  I suggested you use the hardy-backports repository in hardy
<Feddozz> jrib/ ah ok
<Feddozz> jrib/ how should I use those backports
<jrib> Feddozz: system -> administration -> software sources, tick hardy-backports, upgrade pidgin
<Feddozz> jrib/ tnx
<kise> How do i test my harddrive write speed?
<joaopinto> kise, man hdparm
<ActionParsnip> kise: hdparam
<erry> can u help me with the rename command
<joaopinto> eracc, you mean "mv" ?
<jrib> erry: what do you want to do?
<erry> jirib: rename all files starting metalic_ to metallic_(rest of name)
<stategrid> um
<erry> jrib*
<Radtoo> kise: more detailed tests including factors like the filesystem and so on are possible with bonnie++... just fyi
<jrib> erry: did you see the man page for examples?  Do you have any guesses as to what the command will look like?
<erry> um
<erry> it has rename 's/\.bak$//' *.bak
<Jack_Sparrow> erry hint: terminal   man mv
<d3co> hey can you give yours JAVAHOME
<erry> mv?
<erry> that's move right
<kise> Rado, thanks , fyi?
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, mv won't help very much there, unless used in a loop
<joaopinto> erry, batch renaming requires some commandd integration
<LjL> erry: rename 's/^metalic_/metallic_/' *
<ActionParsnip> erry: if you mv to the same folder it renames it
<Radtoo> kise: fyi - "for your information"
<TheFuzzball> Hey, does anyone know how to copy an ISO to a HDD partition and then boot from it?
<jrib> erry: don't run that, LjL made a typo
<Radtoo> TheFuzzball: try wubi :P
<erry> ..
<erry> too late
<joaopinto> oh, there is a rename command :D
<Radtoo> TheFuzzball: Its not doing exactly that, but easier.
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL Ah, reread the question.. ty
<LjL> jrib: i did?
<FiReSTaRT> has anyone experienced problems updating openoffice 3?
<bttm> .org
<erry> jrib, i ran it now
<erry> :D
<TheFuzzball> Radtoo, I hate Wubi, sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> Radtoo Wubi is not something I ever recommend or ude
<ActionParsnip> FiReSTaRT: theres a tarred lot of deb files to install
<Jack_Sparrow> use
<kise> Radtoo, thanks, i did use the -t -T thing in hdparm but it only test read speed ;)
<jrib> erry: erm, ok.  Did it do what you wanted?  Maybe I misunderstood
<ActionParsnip> FiReSTaRT: on the open office site
<erry> jrib it worked
<erry> sooooo
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip: ahh ok and that'll fix the issue?
<jrib> LjL: erm, yeah.  I misread :)
<Radtoo> Jack_Sparrow: Mkay. Well, it worked on all setups for me, but I guess it has drawbacks. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Radtoo But when you understand what it does and how it works you wont use it long term
<TheFuzzball> I've tried chainloader +1 but it doesn't work :(
<Radtoo> Jack_Sparrow: of course I understand that
<Jack_Sparrow> Radtoo If you call wiping out your windows install a drawback yea, but in a way, that is a plus
<shiftplusone_> Hello, I am trying to install okular from andLinux and am getting some unmet dependencies... this isn't an andLinux problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okular/+bug/145548).... can someone help me get okular working?
<Radtoo> Jack_Sparrow: I also don't have to do that nor does it happen just like that, but alas...
<Genscher> is there a way to force the live cd to boot xorg using vesa driver?
<shiftplusone_> libgs-esp8, libpoppler1, libpoppler1-qt4 are the missing packages.
<Genscher> (some boot opttion?)
<joaopinto> Genscher, have you checked the options on the bottom of the screen during the boot menu ?
<Genscher> yes, they all don't set xorg.conf to vesa
<lesshaste> what's the new version of kpdf called for intrepid?
<Radtoo> TheFuzzball: Anyhow... I think there's some hacks to grub / lilo in the past that supported this, but as far as I know off-the-mill ones only work if you actually copy files to a partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> Genscher this may work on the command line..   xdrvr=vesa,
<GleepGlop> I cannot access any console.  My screen goes black when I try to move from tty7 to say, tty 1 through 6.
<shiftplusone_> lesshaste, okular
<lesshaste> shiftplusone_, ok thanks
<allsystemsarego> Genscher, let it boot, then Ctrl-Alt-F1, and vi xorg.conf
<joaopinto> hum, I had the idea there was a force vesa driver option on the intrepid cd
<joaopinto> allsystemsarego, it's a live cd ...
<brett> telstra.com
<Radtoo> TheFuzzball: There's no notion as treating a file on a filesystem on a hdd partition like a cd / dvd device on boot.
<TheFuzzball> Radtoo, how do you mean? I have done dd if=thing.iso of=/dev/sda2
<allsystemsarego> joaopinto, yes, it wors, I've done it
<allsystemsarego> *works
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<TheFuzzball> Radtoo, what filesystem do DVDs use?
<joaopinto> TheFuzzball, dumpingo an iso into a partition ? What are you trying to achieve ?
<brutus> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Radtoo> TheFuzzball: I mean a filewise copy to some ext3 or something like that... there's forum posts describing how its done.
<Radtoo> TheFuzzball: Iso9660 or less frequently, udf. Iso may have boot extensions.
<TheFuzzball> Radtoo, If I had a partition that was formatted to ISO9660 with installation files on it how would I boot it?
<derek_> ccc
<slayton> if I lock my session will cron jobs still execute?
<LjL> yeah
<Radtoo> TheFuzzball: Grub itself is able to access such filesystems... and it can handle el-torito boot headers. But if I had to guess, it won't work anyways because of the boot scripts and such not being intended that way. :)
<derek_> HI，大家好
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<_21h_> hi all. http://paste.ubuntu.com/84393/ how to fix this?
<echinos> Is there a mixer for ubuntu that will show levels?
<nibbler_> _21h_: nothing to fix, just a warning
<ActionParsnip> _21h_: in terminal you could export those variales then run the app
<ActionParsnip> _21h_: but as nibbler_ says, its a warning only
<_21h_> heh
<_21h_> this warning bombs my email
<_21h_> cron.d after tasks sends to me reports
<nibbler_> _21h_: > /dev/null
<nibbler_> :D
<echinos> I'm having issues with apps not being able to output sound, although I've told pulseaudio to create the virtual devices for simultaneous sound
<SlimeyPete> _21h_: that's very unlikely. Perhaps the warning is being printed, and then your email client crashes for some other reason without printing an error message?
<_21h_> nibbler_, haha very funny
<_21h_> SlimeyPete, not crashes. this warning kills my eyes when i read cron.d report
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<SlimeyPete> I see.
<jstritar> I put my computer to sleep last night, and now it won't boot! This person has had the same problem -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954515. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<jstritar> I really need to get some data off it....
<jstritar> Will I be able to mount the main disks if I boot from the live cd?
<Radtoo> jstritar: Yes. Unless they're broken entirely.
<jstritar> hmm okay
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: check system logs
<Radtoo> jstritar: (I mean... the hardware)
<jstritar> ActionParsnip: I can't boot ... at all
<jstritar> when I restarted the computer it complained about the overclocking settings (first time in 1.5 years), and said it can't find a master HD
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: not even to recovery mode?
<jstritar> nothing
<jstritar> I had it reset the bios to clear the overclocking problems
<Radtoo> Well...
<jstritar> but it still wont' boot into anything
<Radtoo> Maybe you just lost your bios settings?
<Radtoo> did you check what drive it tries to boot off now?
<Radtoo> Perhaps it just uses the wrong hdd or something
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: boot to live cd and run an fsck
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: do you get the grub boot?
<jstritar> I have an SSD with the OS and a raid array with my data
<jstritar> no
<Radtoo> jstritar: I dont think that prevents the bios from trying to boot off the wrong drive, per se?
<Radtoo> jstritar: So, did you try the other drives first? As you obviously lost your settings.
<jstritar> will i be able to run fsck on that?
<jstritar> the RAID isn't being found either...
<jstritar> its like the motherboard isn't working
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: as long as you can get some kind of boot (be it cd or whatever) you can fsck
<jstritar> okay
<jstritar> its booting on teh livecd right now
<jstritar> what is the actual command for fsck?
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: sudo fsck /dev/<unmounted partition name>
<Radtoo> jstritar: Do you have some nifty asus / gigabyte mainboard? They sometimes have two copies of the bios & settings with a failover. Perhaps it reverted to an older bios on the mainboard side. :)
<jstritar> I think I have an asus
<Jack_Sparrow> Radtoo the dual bios gigabit has saved me more than once
<Radtoo> jstritar: might be something to check, if you have one of the ones that have multiple bios. perhaps you got back to an older version inadvertedly
<jstritar> I'll check it out
<NEWK> Hey, what woudl be the best CD burnign software for Ubuntu?
<Radtoo> NEWK: Subjective, but lots of people like k3b
<ActionParsnip> !best | NEWK
<ubottu> NEWK: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NEWK> Ah, that's what peopel are telling me in other places
<NEWK> I need a smartass bot like that for my channel. :D
<ActionParsnip> NEWK: its like asking what the best ANYTHING is. It doesnt exist as all products are subjective
<NEWK> Well, you know what I meant
<ActionParsnip> !burning | NEWK
<ubottu> NEWK: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<NEWK> ok, people are clearly pointing me towards k3b. I shall check it out
<ActionParsnip> NEWK: try a few, see which you like
<NEWK> I just need to burn one CD
<NEWK> I'm burning an OS from an ISO
<ActionParsnip> NEWK: make sure you md5 ;)
<Radtoo> NEWK: you could do that on the command line :)
<Jack_Sparrow> NEWK right click the iso and burn to disk
<pumpkin> is the KDE 4.1.3 in ubuntu 8.10 usually stable and fast on older cards or should i just stick to the default gnome?
<jstritar> While running the liveCD it spits out a ton of errors "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357904. end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 143116"
<jstritar> is that something to worry about :\
<Radtoo> NEWK: At that level, the decision generally is like unambiguous. :)
<NEWK> huh?
<kalle_> Apparently feisty disappeared from the archives at http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/. Which other sources can I define to add packages to my feisty installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> NEWK You should not need to install any software for that
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | NEWK
<ubottu> NEWK: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> kalle_ it is eol
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<gambix> is there somebody that can help me about the glib dev package ?
<NEWK> Really?
<NEWK> How do I do it then?
<Jack_Sparrow> NEWK right click the iso and burn to disk
<gambix> i've some problem to compile some programme using dbus
<NEWK> :D!
<mohamed> xcvxcv
<NEWK> Awesomeness
<joaopinto> gambix, pastebin your make error
<kalle_> Jack_Sparrow: I don't need security updates. But can I find the old repositories somewhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> kalle_ yes there are old -releases..
<kalle_> Jack_Sparrow: where?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<frenkel> are all laptop-disks vulnerable to the Load_Cycle_Count bug? I have a 2.5" disk in my barebone computer, should I apply a bug-fix?
<NEWK> HOLY CRAP! :D It works!!!
<NEWK> Thanks a lot, guys
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<NEWK> Ubuntu owns!
<NEWK> bye
<kalle_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks! I'll try those
<Jack_Sparrow> kalle_ still best to upgrade that
<jstritar> If I have a drive mounted on /media/disk... how do I tell what /dev/<device> it maps to?
<kalle_> sure. but right now I don't want to change my running system
<Jack_Sparrow> jstritar sudo mkdir /media/blah then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/blah substitute your drive for sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> kalle_ If you have room, dual boot two ubuntu's
<jjong> is there any way to control play-speed in audacious?
<Jack_Sparrow> jstritar See also.. sudo fdisk -l    last letter is L
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: bit of a needless excercise?
<gambix> joaopinto: http://pastebin.com/m41c6ac46
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Thaks for your opinion
<kalle_> Jack_Sparrow: no space, no time, just need to add a few packages
<joaopinto> gambix, you need libglib2.0-dev
<gambix> joaopinto: the problem is that lib is installed
<joaopinto> gambix, you know that there are packages available for gambas, right ?
<gambix> joaopinto: i'm a gambas dev
<gambix> joaopinto: i'm working on the gb.dbus component
<joaopinto> gambix, it should be easier to use the building rules for the debian package, it includes options specific to debian/ubuntu
<gambix> joaopinto: i'm trying lol
<joaopinto> gambix, right now your problem is the header path
<joaopinto> which is /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib-object.h for ubuntu
<joaopinto> gambix, I have built a gambas package 4 months ago, using the debian build rules, it built successfully
<jstritar> The SSD with the OS is fine. I think the problem is that my boot records are on the RAID array and the bios isn't recognizing my RAID controller anymore (I can't go into the 3ware bios setup)
<NoiseEee> i have 8.1 server... how might i go about getting the new MySQL 5.1, do I need to wait until apt-get has it?
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: good troubleshooting skills dude :D
<tmg1|work> NoiseEee: you may want to wait
<tmg1|work> NoiseEee: have you heard about the bugs in 5.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> NoiseEee: you may be able to find a 3rd party repo with it on
<jstritar> ActionParsnip: any ideas on how to get the RAID recognized again :\
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: ive not used it in a soft raid, only a true raid so I'm not much cop
<ActionParsnip> !raid | jstritar
<ubottu> jstritar: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<NoiseEee> thanks all
<NoiseEee> i'll wait :)
<melch> Hi i just got a nvidia 9500 gt card. I installed the drivers from the repos and my xserv broke
<jstritar> ActionParsnip: I have real raid 10 via a 3ware controller
<jstritar> its not finding the 3ware card
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: then set it up in the controller
<adaminla> Anyone know how to get into the bios on an "e-machine"?
<jstritar> it never displays the little 3ware bios thing... so i can't enter the controller setup!
<ActionParsnip> jstritar: you may need to install modules / settings for the card
<Mud|dev> melch: press esc on boot, go to rescue mode and select fix xorg
<Mud|dev> you can select that from the menu
<NoiseEee> does that go for things like imagemagick as well?
<melch> Mud|dev: which menu? grub?
<NoiseEee> imagemagick has builds several light years past my apt-get install imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> adaminla: usually F2, Del of f10. Its offtopic for this channel though as its not an ubuntu related question
<Mud|dev> yes
<jstritar> and I still can't boot. I just know that my SSD drive is fine b/c I could mount it from the LiveCD
<NoiseEee> i'd love to use the latest, i run some graphic transformations on the server
<melch> Mud|dev: that is not an opition
<trantuananh> you say ...
<trantuananh> why
<adaminla> thanx, want to install 6.06
<jjong> Is there any mp3 player to control play-speed?
<trantuananh> where are you from?
<jeeez> hi, alt-tab doesn't work after i tried changing compiz settings! can anyone help?
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=2139
<DASPRiD> did you know this one? o.0
<trantuananh> does any one talk to me?
<Jack_Sparrow> trantuananh this is a support channel please find a more appropiate channel for chatting
<tmg1|work> jeeez: have you tried logging out / going to console / nuking .compiz or whatever and logging back in?
<tmg1|work> alternatively, are you able to disable compiz?
<jeeez> tmg1|work: wat exactly do you mean by nuking .compiz?
<Mud|dev> melch: maybe others in this channell know how to reconfigure xorg
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: yes i've seen that - I don't think it is accurate
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, ah okay
<Jack_Sparrow> JEEB right click desktop, wallpaper, far right tab effects, set to none. to test
<JEEB> Huh?
<nexus23> how do i get ffmpeg to keep the origional quality of a x-flash-video ?
<nexus23> the original video files are great but once i use ffmpeg on them they turn to crap
<Jack_Sparrow> JEEB tab complete  sorry
<JEEB> Jack_Sparrow: No problem
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, hm, tho multiple sources i yet found tell the same :X
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, gotta test it myself
<lianimator> what's the package for openGL library?
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: well, if you get it working please let me know!
<jeeez> hi, i installed nvidia driver by using the nvidia-linux-x86-version.run i downloaded from their site. but it doesn't show in the Hardware Drivers section, and am not able to use Compiz either!
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, i will
<melch> anyone have a geforce 9 series nvidia card and have problems with 8.10 graphics?
<lianimator> installing SMC (secret maryo chronicles) gives me the error cannot find OpenGL Library
<krish> got a serious problem in ubuntu+firefox combination. A particular test displays correctly in all the browsers, but in ubuntu+firefox combination that particular text is displayed as some other meaningless characters
<lianimator> krish: english text?
<krish> lianimator yes english text is displayed as some meaningless characters in hindi (an indian language)
<lianimator> krish: check if your encoding is default or english?
<krish> the encoding is english
<lianimator> krish: View->Character Encoding?
<krish> lianimator my encoding is english and this prob occurs in both hardy and ibex
<jeeez> alt+tab not working after i changed compiz settings, help!!
<lianimator> krish: what particular text?
<lianimator> jeeez: what are you expecting to happen by pressing alt+tab?
<lianimator> jeeez: is it application switcher?
<krish> lianimator the particular text tht needs to be displayed is America
<lianimator> krish: is it a website? or local file?
<jeeez> lianimator: yeah
<krish> lianimator it is a wordpress blog
<lianimator> jeeez: look in keybindings of application switcher in ccsm
<lianimator> jeeez: try the default settings
<hugleo> hi
<krish> lianimator it is unicode (UTF-8)
<fluffywarthog> Having trouble switching ATI drivers (using binary how-to) on x1400 and Hardy
<lianimator> krish: online or offline?
<hugleo> Are there a very good free linux 3D game to ubuntu?
<krish> lianimator it is online
<lianimator> krish: link?
<lianimator> hugleo: what type specifically?
<benthemeek> greetings. I'm running 8.10. Loaded nv propietary drivers through menu and it locked up. Rebooted and now "No screens found". Restored xorg.conf and still no go. Kernel not seeing monitor?
<zmf> hi
<hugleo> lianimator, any
<krish> lianimator http://lifeteaches.wordpress.com/ check out the 2nd line in the first post
<lianimator> hugleo: try searching in synaptics
<lianimator> hugleo: there are some good FPS games
<hugleo> hmm
<tmg1|work> benthemeek: if you look at /var/log/{whatever the xorg logfile is} you'll see another error
<tmg1|work> which is probably the one saying that your nv drivers failed to load
<tmg1|work> and that's the reason you have no screens
<fluffywarthog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI comes up with the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<fluffywarthog> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko", but it only returns the message "error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko':  -1 File Exists"
<hugleo> lianimator, are there any  recommendations?
<benthemeek> I will check it out thanks
<lianimator> hugleo: since I don't play games that much.. I have no recommendations
<hugleo> ok
<lianimator> hugleo: try googling top linux games
<hugleo> ok
<lianimator> hugleo: 3d or fps, something like that
<hugleo> lianimator, ;-)
<hugleo> thks
<benthemeek> tmg1: Is there a way to tell it to just go to the working xoncifguration it had when i installed it the first time
<jeannot106> hi
<tmg1|work> krish: what text
<jeannot106> i've just installed ubuntu, but I want to know some things :) (about sound)
<krish> tmg1|work the actual text is america
<jeeez> lianimator: fixed!
<tmg1|work> krish: what format is the text in? ie unicode? regular ascii?
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, btw, actually, the source of that post was from the nvidia driver readme: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/177.82/README/chapter-14.html
<tmg1|work> jeannot106: like what
<onetinsoldier> hugleo: a very old but good single player game is Ur-Quan Masters(uqm), original name was Star Control
<chadeldridge> is there a way to get ubuntu 8.10 to not store a local Trash folder for external drives or anything in /media?  I just want all delete actions to be immediate
<jeannot106> i am trying to install jack (to use rosegarden), but i've some difficults
<hugleo> onetinsoldier, ;-)
<krish> tmg1|work: mine is Unicode UTF-8
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: srry yes, you can run OpenGL in Xinerama (I have screenies of OpenGL games across all 3 monitors). I mean no compositing across all 3
<onetinsoldier> :)
<lianimator> krish: that is weird. should be "In America". the first gibberish words of that sentence
<tmg1|work> benthemeek: probably by putting in the xorg.conf you had when you installed the first time into the place of your currently installed xorg.conf
<lianimator> krish: if you copy and paste, you'll see
<tmg1|work> man xorg.conf might bring more up on that one
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, well i will simply test it and see if it works or not
<lianimator> krish: other browsers have no problem, you say?
<benthemeek> tried that
<tmg1|work> jeannot106: difficulties like what(disclaimer; i've never gotten rosegarden/jack to work :/ )
<jeannot106> tmg1|work: I need jack to use rosegarden, i've installed jackd, but i've ever an error
<phloww> hey there i got a rly nasty problem on hardy server running xen3.2 in Dom-0. anyone can help me ?
<krish> lianimator: yes other browsers dont have problem also firefox in windows is showing it fine
<fluffywarthog> Tried to switch ATI drivers, but this is what I got:
<fluffywarthog> mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<fluffywarthog> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<tmg1|work> jeannot106: and what happens when you try to install it?
<tmg1|work> jack I mean
<jeannot106> rosegarden says that jack isn't installed
<tmg1|work> what happens when you try to install jack
<jeannot106> it works
<tmg1|work> also sometimes you have to explicitly run jack
<tmg1|work> so try running jack and then running rosegarden
<jeannot106> yes, maybe, but how ?
<fluffywarthog> Anyone able to help me with these drivers?
<lianimator> krish: turning off CSS shows up fine
<krish> lianimator how is tht?
<tmg1|work> holdon I'll install jack..
<onetinsoldier> fluffywarthog: what version of ATI drivers did you try switching to and what version of kernel is this happening with? how did you install the flgrx driver? i think i should say here that the fglrx driver can be pretty picky about what kernel it works with
<krish> lianimator: how to turn CSS off
<Guest23264> hi
<fluffywarthog> onetinsoldier: The ATI drivers I'm currently using are the ones suggested by the gui. I'm using 2.6.24-22generic kernel, and I've been messing with these drivers for a while and forgot exactly which method I used to install flgrx
<phloww> hey there i got a rly nasty problem on hardy server running xen3.2 in Dom-0. server crashes when i do lots of I/O on my disks. there is nothing in syslog, nothing on screen. server just crashes. works fine if not bootet in dom-0 without xen
<onetinsoldier> fluffywarthog: have you tried using the 'modprobe' command instead of insmod?
<jeannot106> in fact, I don't know how run jack, with what command ?
<Kevin__> hi...all
<Kevin__> jjj
<jeannot106> which*
<Kevin__> fg
<ActionParsnip> fluffywarthog: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<fluffywarthog> Hardy
<Guest23264> my labtop  stops suddenly and that didnt happen when  i was using windows xp
<Jampiter> Hi, I've had a problem with WUBI
<Guest23264> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23264: does it stop with any particular softwrae or activity or is it random?
<tmg1|work> jackd -d {driver, probably 'alsa'}
<Jampiter> I installed Ubuntu through WUBI on a Viista computer. I uninstalled it but I haven't got the disk space which it took up back. How do I get it back?
<tmg1|work> maybe with --realtime
<aminh> hey guys i have ubuntu 7.04 running on a server
<fluffywarthog> I'm a newcomer to Linux and have only had this up for about a week. Is there a how-to regarding modprobe?
<Guest23264> random
<Kevin__> 呵呵
<aminh> i think the main ubuntu respositories are out of date
<phloww> aminh: cool stuff
<tmg1|work> Guest23264: like completely freezes?
<Kevin__> 难道很少的中国人??
<aminh> where are the main repositories for ubunutu 7.04
<aminh> ?
<Kevin__> 用五笔的都不是了??
<Jampiter> !ubottu chinese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu chinese
<ActionParsnip> Guest23264: are you fully up to date? You could try a memory scan and an fsck
<Kevin__> scim
<Jampiter> !ubottu cn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu cn
<stdin> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tmg1|work> Guest23264: I'll second the memory scan
<Guest23264> no its suddenly shutsdown with no messages
<sluimers> I have a small problem, I would like my keyboard to immediately type the symbol ' when I type that character
<sluimers> instead my keyboard waits for another character so that it can type éáóú and stuff
<tmg1|work> Guest23264: are you sure you're not running out of battery?
<Guest23264> Actionparsnip iam up to date
<sluimers> I would like to have that changed
<tmg1|work> install battery-graph and see what that shows you
<Guest23264> no iam on ac power
<sluimers> but do not know how
<HighJacker> hi guys, anyone know a wlan stick model which runs best with ubuntu? plug and play without ndiswrapper & co.?
<vinceman> what happens if an adjective behind each other?
<NoiseEee> highjacker, just about anything?
<tmg1|work> HighJacker: not broadcom.
<tmg1|work> that's for sure
<Jampiter> ANyone?
<Jampiter> Anyone even?
<tmg1|work> jeannot106: you got that?
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, xrandr1.3 could also get interesting for us, as it will support multi-gpu :)
<mirko_> hello everybody. i'd like to tell you about a petition to take itunes on ubuntu. here's the link, hope you'll sign!  http://www.petitiononline.com/eb221998/
<slango> is there a known issue when doing a dist-upgrade on Ubuntu Server 8.04 right now?
<tmg1|work> Jampiter: i had that happen to me with vista too
<tmg1|work> to get the disk space back, assuming you've uninstalled WUBI, you merely need to delete the ubuntu file
<Jampiter> Where is it?
<tmg1|work> it'll be in like c:\WUBI or C:\program files\WUBI or something
<joaopinto> slango, you mean using the do-release-upgrade script right ?
<tmg1|work> it's right out in the open
<tmg1|work> it's just one file
<tmg1|work> iirc
<slango> the "Setting up module-init-tools..." is taking forever?
<FloodBot3> tmg1|work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tmg1|work> make sure you've uninstalled first
<joaopinto> or just upgrading the current packages ?
<EmoAngel> hi, all
<HighJacker> NoiseEee, tmg1|work my old one, a fritz wlan stick still not run
<tmg1|work> FloodBot3: flood? wtf
<slango> joaopinto, I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: that would be nice
<HighJacker> Im trying for weeks
<joaopinto> slango, do you want to upgrade to a newer distro version ?
<Jampiter> tmg1|work: I can't find it
<tmg1|work> hm I've got wubi running on this box
<slango> joaopinto, I don't particularly care to
<tmg1|work> I'll find it on this one
<Jampiter> Ok
<joaopinto> slango, ok, so you just need to apt-get upgrade, apt-get distupgrade
<slango> all I'm trying to do is follow some instructions from a co-worker
<slango> joaopinto, right... but dist-upgrade is taking forever
<nvictor> hello
<nvictor> I have a question
<joaopinto> slango, downloading packages ?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | nvictor
<ubottu> nvictor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slango> it's been stuck on "Setting up module-init-tools..." for about 30 minutes now
<dedeole> !list
<Kevin__> hi
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joaopinto> slango, ah :\
<nvictor> I want to design interface, where do I start?
<HighJacker> Anyone using a wlan stick in his ubuntu without any problems?
<aminh> is anyone running 7.04 right now?
<jrib> !feisty | aminh
<ubottu> aminh: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<lianimator> HighJacker: wifi, yes
<iGama> Hy all, does any one know about a bug in Intrepid with a wireless Broadcom BCM4311 , freezing the system?
<HighJacker> lianimator, what kind of model is it?
<lianimator> krish: I have firefox web developer plugin. you can use Clrl+Shift+S
<aminh> jrib: so since its reached its end of life, are the main repositories that is my sources out of date?
<lianimator> HighJacker: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<aminh> jrib: i can't even run apt-get update
<jrib> aminh: it means there are no more security updates for it, so you need to upgrade.  And yes, archive.ubuntu.com doesn't carry the feisty repositories anymore
<aminh> jrib: does any place carry feisty?
<aminh> jrib: does any place carry feisty?
<jrib> aminh: you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com to make sure you are up to date.  And then you *need* to upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > aminh
<ubottu> aminh, please see my private message
<aminh> jrib: k
<HighJacker> lianimator, did you have to install it in any way?
<lianimator> HighJacker: none at all
<HighJacker> lianimator, ok, thank you
<onetinsoldier> slango: are you still letting it sit there? i'd kill it if i were you
<lianimator> HighJacker: in older versions of Ubuntu, I see it in the restricted drivers. but not now.
<tmg1|work> okay who was it again that was looking for that WUBI file?
<tmg1|work> it's in C:\ubuntu
<tmg1|work> after you uninstall wubi you'll probably want c:\ubuntu to be completely gone, subdirectories and all
<tmg1|work> there may be other stuff to delete too(i saw some wubi stuff in c:\) but chances are what you're looking for is in c:\ubuntu
<tmg1|work> is it?
<slango> onetinsoldier, yeah?
<tmg1|work> if it isn't I have a vista/ubuntu box that I can get to later tonight
<onetinsoldier> slango: yeah.. Ctrl-C out of it
<slango> same thing is happening with procps
<tmg1|work> you still there?
<slango> and "Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/ufw .."
<onetinsoldier> slango: no error messages?
<slango> nope
<slango> at the end it says "Errors were encountered while processing..." and lists those steps
<slango> and adds initramfs-tools
<onetinsoldier> slango: ok, find out the current package state..  dpkg -l module-init-tools
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETIhy3TqxG4
<DASPRiD> mkay :x
<onetinsoldier> slango: first 2 chars show the package state
<brutus> How do I make hibernate work?
<Suchy224> Siema
<Suchy224> Jest tu ktos kto by mi mogl pomoc z Mono ?
<bazhang> !pl | Suchy224
<ubottu> Suchy224: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<slango> onetinsoldier, these first two: iF
<slango> ?
<onetinsoldier> slango: ok, that's bad
<Suchy224> Thenks :D
<MrOtacon> hello - can anyone help me please... i am pretty stuck - my x crashes as soon as i boot, i end up in text mode only. I am stuck in sirc at the moment - so not very easy for me to try stuff... I dont know what happened to X - i run gnome
<slango> I should mention that this system is from an AMI running on an Amazon EC2 instance
<slango> onetinsoldier, what does iF mean?
<scoremeformusic> can anyone help me assign an ip address to my computer?
<MrOtacon> i tried recovery mode and repair packages
<Beyonder> Good day. My MBR was changed by Windows, how do I restore it?
<Beyonder> to grub
<onetinsoldier> slango: there are worse package states.. i think it just means it has Failed to install
<tmg1|work> MrOtacon: did you upgrade xorg before this happened?
<SlimeyPete> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tmg1|work> usually that can cause that
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, looks like you need xserver-xgl for that
<Beyonder> SlimeyPete: ty
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: whoa. i will have to give that a closer look.
<DASPRiD> yeah
<phloww> hey there i got a rly nasty problem on hardy server running xen3.2 in Dom-0. server crashes when i do lots of I/O on my disks. there is nothing in syslog, nothing on screen. server just crashes. works fine if not bootet in dom-0 without xen
<NoiseEee> should i avoid installing things by source
<MrOtacon> tmpg1|work no - i installed xmms, to listen to some music - it stalled when i exitted so i ctrl alt backspaced and rebooted
<NoiseEee> if i've been using apt-get
<Jampiter> Any luck tmg1|work?
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: 1 guess what i will be working on this weekend :)
<slango> onetinsoldier, well, I'm not ultra concerned with that
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, hehe yeah same here :D
<NoiseEee> i'd like to get the latest/greatest imagemagick, but apt-get is several versions behind
<slango> onetinsoldier, I'm more concerned with why installing apache and PHP is trying to install X11 too
<scoremeformusic> can anyone help me assign an ip address
<onetinsoldier> slango: do you have this package in  /var/cache/apt/archives?
<slango> x11-common is locking up the same way
<jrib> NoiseEee: then you would have to compile it
<c0re_> slango, install lamp
<slango> onetinsoldier, yes I do
<onetinsoldier> slango: dpkg(the package handler) will not budge until that 'F' is fixed
<MrOtacon> after recovery and proceeding with normal boot i get - > networkmanager failed and then gnome failed - hence... i am here :D
<c0re_> !lamp | slango
<ubottu> slango: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DASPRiD> ushimitsudoki, i will send you my results when i'm done ;)
<Ultimus> does anyone know how to wipe files in ubuntu's nautilus
<jeeez> hi, i enabled 'wobbly windows' in ccsm, but nothing happens! how do i make it work?
<jrib> Ultimus: define "wipe"
<ushimitsudoki> DASPRiD: please do. i will do the same. let me PM you my Gtalk.
<Jampiter> jeeez: What graphics card do you have?
<slango> c0re_, I'm setting up a system for benchmarking, and I am trying to reproduce very specific instructions that have worked with this AMI before
<DRebellion> Ultimus, i would suggest you install the package 'wipe'.
<Ultimus> remove totally with no recovery possible
<onetinsoldier> slango: ok, while in /var/cache/apt/archives try to install it with dpkg,  dpkg -i module-init-tools-<version>
<jeeez> Jampiter: nvidia 8500GT
<DRebellion> Ultimus, it is not integrated with nautilus, but a commnand line program.
<onetinsoldier> slango: tell me what errors you get
<jrib> jeeez: select "custom" in the "visual effects" tab of Appearance Properties
<Jampiter> jeeez: Got the nVidia drivers?
<c0re_> jeeez, is other effects working as well?
<jeeez> no nothing works :(
<jrib> Ultimus: that's not really possible on ext3
<scoremeformusic> when people type /etc in a command, is that literal? It won't work in the terminal for me.
<NoiseEee> jrib: i can give that a shot i think.  will it install a new version alongside the current one, or?
<MrOtacon> is there a way i can reset ubuntu to how it was when i first installed?
<jeeez> yeah, i download the drivers from the nVidia site and ran the *.run file
<c0re_> jeeez, and its installed?
<c0re_> .
<jrib> NoiseEee: depends what you do.  If you install to /usr/local/ (as you should), then yes you'll have a new version alongside the other one
<jeeez> how do i check if its installed??
<Ultimus> jrib: hmm, so you have to wipe the whole partition?
<NoiseEee> jrib, thanks for the help
<slango> module-init-tools and the other things it was failing on don't seem like things I need... I don't think I can even restart the instance without killing it...
<tomek> hi. I cannot see a shared directory on an XP box from my Ubuntu machine. What could be the reason of that?
<DRebellion> Ultimus, the best way to get rid of data is to wipe a whole partition, or even the whole drive.
<c0re_> jeez open up a terminal then type gfxgears
<MrOtacon> i did ctrl alt backspace then reboot -f and now my x wont work
<c0re_> tomek, did you configured samba?
<MrOtacon> it crashes to terminal as it boots
<MrOtacon> and i get terminal login
<jeeez> command not found! [after i enabled Custom in appearance, alt+tab wont work!]
<Ultimus> I'm just wondering why the do people write blogs about wiping files in nautilus
<c0re_> lmao
<MrOtacon> dont know what to do - am stuck in text mode sirc atm
<jrib> Ultimus: try looking at 'man wipe' and 'man shred'.  One of them discusses this
<MrOtacon> i dont have a live cd
<Jampiter> Does anyone know how I can get my drive space back?
<MrOtacon> i installed ubuntu remotely
<NoiseEee> ask politely?
<NoiseEee> sorry couldn't resist
<jrib> Jampiter: can you give more details?
<tomek> c0re_: not really => I just use network browser in a fresh installation of Ubuntu 8.10 => can see the XP machine, but cannot see the directory on it.
<Blaze_Boy> URGENT: if i replaced my 2.4 intel celeron processor with 2.4 intel Pentium processor will i have to reinstall my UBUNTU BOX?
<jrib> Blaze_Boy: you should be fine
<onetinsoldier> slango: you might think you don't need module-init-tools, but i think you will end finding out that you do. i can look at aptitude and see how it classifies that package though, but i'm thinking it either classified as 'essential' or 'important'.
<jeeez> hey, alt tab works! had to enable it
<Ultimus> jrib, no manual entry for wipe
<c0re_> jeeez, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<MrOtacon> will removing all gdms - then reinstalling ubuntudesktop work?
<jrib> Ultimus: install it :)
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿jrib: won't it operate ?if i didn't reinstall it?
<Ultimus> you mean via add/remove?
<scoremeformusic> can someone please just type in a simple expl for me. what does /etc in a command line mean? do I type that in as well or is it referring to something else?
<c0re_> tomek, see howtos on ubuntuforums.org
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿jrib: ok , i got it
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿jrib: thanx
<Jampiter> jrib: I installed Wubi on this Viista computer. I removed it after there were incompatiabilities. However, I haven't got the disk space it was in back, and I can't find any of it's files. Any ideas?
<jrib> !who | jeeez
<ubottu> jeeez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MrOtacon> scoremeformusic - it reffers to the etc folder located in / (root filesystem) its just a path
<jrib> Jampiter: try ##windows or ask the wubi forums
<MrOtacon> eg... /etc/X11/ means the X11 folder located in the etc folder
<[c0re]> .
<scoremeformusic> oh thanks!
<Jampiter> jrib: ok
<MrOtacon> no worries :)
<jeeez> all-my-dear-helpers: thanks, it works now!
<[c0re]> lol
<tomek> c0re_: ok thans
<scoremeformusic> could you help me assign an ip address? I've royally fd up my configuration
<[c0re]> no prob tomek
<onetinsoldier> slango: if you try to get rid of module-init-tools i think you will find that you have started a chain reaction of dpkg complaining about a ton of other packages that depend on it
<[c0re]> scoremeformusic, what wrong with it?
<Ultimus> jrib: how do I install wipe, via add/remove?
<jrib> Ultimus: sure
<[c0re]> lalalalalalalala
<Ultimus> jrib: I cant find it
<[c0re]> what is wipe?
<onetinsoldier> slango: it's best if you just get it fixed up and installed, it may take a bit, but it can probably be fixed(installed properly)
<jrib> Ultimus: sudo apt-get install wipe
<[c0re]> !info wipe
<scoremeformusic> (core): I can't log into my router, I changed my settings last night trying to set up wireless (which I also need help with...)
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<scoremeformusic> I can use pastebin if you like?
<slango> onetinsoldier, right... but I'm not sure if doing the dist-upgrade is worth it for a system that only exists for a few hours at a time
<[c0re]> scoremeformusic, ofcourse. you must use pastebin
<Ultimus> jrib: thanks. Do you know the command to enter the configuration in nautilus
<scoremeformusic> em...okay how do I use that then? and paste ifconfig?
<scoremeformusic> (core): sorry, im the boob of noobs
<onetinsoldier> slango: perhaps not. of course, i'm curious, why does this system only exist for a few hours at a time? you mean you only have it running for a few hours at a time each day?
<scoremeformusic> NOOB NOOB
<jrib> Ultimus: it's a terminal command.  It also doesn't do what you want.  Remember?  I said its man page has information you should read (along with the man page for shred)
<ceafu> moved thunderbird folder and firefox folder from home on one laptop to home on another. same username. filesystem goes from ext3 to ext2. the files are not being recognized. i did chown.  any ideas?
<Ultimus> jrib: ok
<[c0re]> scoremeformusic, copy text then paste it on the web
<slango> onetinsoldier, no... with an EC2 instance, you get billed by the hour
<[c0re]> then give us the url
<slango> and when you terminate it, the system is wiped completely
<slango> it's like a VPS to the extreme
<jiffe98> hmm, mysql51 has been out for over a month but it doesn't seem to have made it to the ubuntu repository
<jiffe98> at least not according to apt-cache show mysql-server
<slango> you can save an image, but that costs even more money
<Ultimus> jrib: is there a esc function in ubuntu, for ex. when I want to exit the manual page, or do I have to close the terminal each time
<slango> and for my purposes, isn't necessary
<scoremeformusic> (core): okay its up
<jrib> Ultimus: press q
<tmg1|work> Jampiter: c:\ubuntu right?
<scoremeformusic> (core): http://pastebin.com/m3741e44d
<tmg1|work> scoremeformusic: you figure it out yet?
<scoremeformusic> no :(
<virl> hi, can you also install ubuntu with a different window manager/desktop than gnome?
<[c0re]> scoremeformusic, run this command on a terminal sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ifconfig > pastebinit && pastebinit pastebinit && rm pastebinit
<Ultimus> jrib: thanks maan, I'm new into this thing so you have to be patient with me
<Jampiter> tmg1|work: No such folder :/
<scoremeformusic> (tmg1 work: no :(
<jrib> Ultimus: sure
<[c0re]> scoremeformusic, run this command on a terminal "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ifconfig > pastebinit && pastebinit pastebinit && rm pastebinit" without "
<onetinsoldier> slango: ok, still not understanding what that means entirely, but i hear you. anyway. at this point, you need to get it fixed, or leave it broken. 'downgrading' isn't really an option at this point. might as finish the dist-upgrade or re-install. downgrading after a dist-upgrade has started rarely ever works out. almost always turns into a re-install
<tmg1|work> scoremeformusic: /etc is a directory
<jiffe98> I should say it has been labelled as the GA build for over a month, 51 has been around for a long long time
<jrib> virl: kubuntu, fluxbuntu, etc... or just install ubuntu and then install your favorite window manager using the package manager.  You will then have a choice of window managers at the login screen by pressing the "options" button
<onetinsoldier> slango: might was well finish*
<slango> onetinsoldier, but I'm wondering... this system won't ever even be restarted
<NoiseEee> jiffe98, yep sucks
<slango> I start it up... I use it... I terminate it and it's destroyed
<slango> then, next time I use it, I build the whole thing from scratch again
<onetinsoldier> slango: i don't know what that means? you mean you don't care about this system or what?
<[c0re]> scoremeformusic, run this command on a terminal "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ifconfig > pastebinit && pastebinit pastebinit && rm pastebinit" without "
<scoremeformusic> tmg1: oh yeah, that, im gonna just concentrate on getting the ip address working forst :) but yeah I understand etc now.
<slango> onetinsoldier, pretty much
<scoremeformusic> (core): yup im doing it
<onetinsoldier> slango: ok, roger
<slango> it literally will be totally irrelevant in a few hours when I terminate
<[c0re]> scoremeformusic, what is wrong with your ifconfig?
<onetinsoldier> slango: ok, then we'll let it die
<tmg1|work> Ultimus: maybe synaptic might work better than add/remove
<slango> onetinsoldier, also, I wouldn't expect module-init-tools to be relevant when I'm not loading or building modules?
<slango> is that correct?
<jiffe98> who typically takes care of updating packages like that?
<scoremeformusic> (core): pastebin's installed, ...what does it do? I thought all I have to is post it on the site
<tmg1|work> scoremeformusic: type "cat /etc/network/interfaces" and paste that into #flood
<tmg1|work> scoremeformusic: better yet pastebin
<onetinsoldier> slango: you would be correct. it's not needed if you're not loading or removing modules
<Ultimus> jrib: sorry but what's difference between shred and wipe, which is to prefer, some say you cant wipe files in ext3 so what exactly is this wipe doing? Just wonder...
<scoremeformusic> (core): my ifconfig doesn't show the ip address of my router.
<scoremeformusic> tmg1: will do.
<slango> onetinsoldier, good news
<slango> onetinsoldier, now I need to figure out what's the deal with this x11 dependency
<tmg1|work> Jampiter: and yet it's still taking up space. Hrmf.  Send me your email address and I'll check what my vista setup is later tonight
<scoremeformusic> tmg1 work: no such file/dir
<[c0re]> scoremeformusic, lmao they wont show your router's ip... RUN: sudo pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<tmg1|work> scoremeformusic: is it the wireless or the wired you're having trouble with?
<scoremeformusic> (core): no such file/dir
<ceafu> hey everyone having a macbook to mini 9 issue.  moved thunderbird folder and firefox folder from home on one laptop to home on another. same username. filesystem goes from ext3 to ext2. the files are not being recognized. i did chown.  any ideas?
<tmg1|work> wireless I take it
<scoremeformusic> wireless, im on wired atm
<capnhector> im looking to change my username on my ubuntu box, which usermod switches do i need to totaly change it
<[c0re]> lmao
<capnhector> i know -l for login and -u for uuid any thing else
<[c0re]> lol @ scoremeformusic. so you dont have a file calld "interfaces"
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> route -n  should show your gateway (router) address
<scoremeformusic> (core): I typed in the command, it said no such etc, that's all I know.
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser:I know the router address, I need to match it to the computers' so I can log into ti
<onetinsoldier> slango: you won't be able to solve any dependency problems or do anything with dpkg(apt-get or aptitude) for now
<onetinsoldier> slango: well, you can try but i don't think you'll be able to
<onetinsoldier> slango: you can let us know how it goes, good luck
<graelin> Can anyone give me a quick rundown of what I would need to change to move hard drive positions? I have IDE0 as a Windows disk, and a Ubuntu setup on controller 2 (master and slave). Widows disk is going so I'm replacing with a SATA drive and moving Ubuntu setup to primary IDE controller
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> can you elaborate on how your network layout is setup? what is connected to which? how many pc's?
<kbrosnan> ceafu: did you move the profiles.ini file, it controls what profiles firefox/thunderbird know about
<slango> onetinsoldier, thanks
<pratikk> the internet gets disconnect after sometime connecting to internet using sudo pppoeconf in ubuntu 8.04.1
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: one pc, cable from modem's ehternet->wan on router, lan port on router to laptop (while im setting it up)
<Ultimus> have I got this right: you don't need Firestarter because iptables already works in the background. Firestarter is kind of a display for the iptables?
<ceafu> kbrosnan, i did. it was in the thunderbird folder
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: is that what you mean?
<kbrosnan> ceafu: you need a seperate one for firefox too
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> yes, and you are connected via the ethernet now correct?
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: yeah,
<ceafu> yep did that one too
<Bodsda> is my xorg file really ment to be this short? http://pastebin.com/f1f6d1880
<ikonia> Bodsda: yup, it's dynamic now
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> to find your ip address, you type    ifconfig  and should see the ip address assigned to eth0
<bitmouse> can you use apt-get to install .deb packages?
<ikonia> bitmouse: no
<Bodsda> ikonia, damn, any way i can find my screens vert/horiz sync ranges? im having trouble with arch and its xorg -- damn base install
<SlimeyPete> bitmouse: dpkg is the usual way
<bitmouse> ikonia: not at all?
<ikonia> Bodsda: with arch ?
<ikonia> bitmouse: dpkg works though
<ikonia> bitmouse: no
<Bodsda> ikonia, arch linux
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: okay, but how do I change it? (if that's a stupid question, I just mean how do I make the damn thing log into the router :) )
<ikonia> Bodsda why are you asking in here then ?
<bitmouse> ikonia: thanks
<bitmouse> ikonia: !!!
<bitmouse> SlimeyPete: Thanks you to!!!
<ikonia> bitmouse yes ?
<Bodsda> ikonia, because i was trying to see if my ubuntu xorg.conf file had my screen sync ranges, it used to
<scoremeformusic> nt8user: (my ip addresses don't match)
<ikonia> Bodsda use dccprobe on arch and see what you get
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> what do you mean change and what log are you referring to? perhaps first tell me what the ip address you got from using ifconfig command
<jiffe98> is there a way of getting the options the current mysql-server was built with?
<Bodsda> ikonia, k, cheers will try -- rebooti in a sec
<jrib> !source > jiffe98
<ubottu> jiffe98, please see my private message
<jrib> jiffe98: read debian/rules in the source package
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> does not match what?
<tehquickness> The "file menu" bad ontop of my firefox has gone blank. and when I right click anywhere on the firefox window, jsut a very tiny few pixel white cube pops up instead of the right click menu.
<tehquickness> Any thoughts?
<j_xinudsb> yes, reinstall Firefox
<tehquickness> j_xinudsb:  should I purge it first?
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> you are chatting with us from same computer you think you have a problem with?
<j_xinudsb> make work better but you may lose your bookmarks
<tehquickness> j_xinudsb: ok I will give that a go, athen purge if necessary
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: ifconfig says my computer ip address is 89.101.234.193, my router address is 192.168.2.1. im using the same computer
<j_xinudsb> do netstat -rn
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> that is okay, your router may have been configured to let your box as dmz'ed host, ie your box gets your wan ip address of your router
<Old_Coyote> I work in the IT department of a school and need to lock the desktop settings such as wallpapers, panels, and menus. I couldn't lock 'em in order to prevent users from changing those settings :-(. Is there a way to do this???
<abc1xd> running "smbclient -L UbuntuBox" doesnt work but it works on most other dists. Why doesnt it ? Some of you have even blaimed nautilus for this it seems.
<bod_> ikonia: there is no   gccprobe command ?
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: o...kay. but I can't log into the router? I rang the edimax helpline, they said to make sure the ip addresses match
<nice_burger> fresh distro ibex on linode. trying iptables -L  command not found, trying apt-get install iptables, package not found. help?
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> on a browser, type in   http://192.168.1.1  do you see the config page of your router?
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.1.1? the previous is the router
<scoremeformusic> not familiar with the second
<dinsdale07> hello - do you think it's favourable to rather use a swap file for an ubuntu guest in virtualbox.
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> on a browser, type in   http://192.168.2.1  do you see the config page of your router?  <--corrected
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: it says firefox is in offline mode
<abc1xd> Jazz
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> come on, think a little bit, put it in online mode then!
<Moradan> hello, is anybody openbox as a stand-alone window manager
<abc1xd> Draggin: Phattening ip :)
<Draggin> Evening! Where do I start if I want to remotely connect and administer one computer from my desktop...? LTSP? What exactly is it and where do I install it? Is there anything else I need to install?
<chamuscas> people i have a problem removing a program
<fosco_> Moradan, me
<Draggin> abc1xd... Huh?
<olrrai> I dis upgrade to 8.04, now I hace a problem with ping a host name in my lan, any idea?
<olrrai> *did
<ikonia> bod_: gccprobe ???? I didn't say that
<chamuscas> i'm using ubuntu and i'm having a hard time trying to remove dolphin can someone help me
<abc1xd> Draggin: 141.0 :)... awesome!
<dinsdale07> olrrai, do you have an ip? ifconfig -a
<jd88> I'm trying to recover data from a disk which was in a product for general home/small office use, and it had two disks, assuming some sort of raid was in use. The device has failed and I believe there is a vg called "system" on this device, however when i do vgchange -ay system it says that 0 logical devices are active... anyone know the next step? i've googled and found nothing which seems to identify what is happening here
<Draggin> abc1xd... I'm confused... :-$ Why is that so cool?
<olrrai> yes I have 192.168.1.2 and can ping from other ip, but cant ping hostname
<ikonia> jd88 do a vgscan and/or a vgimport
<j_xinudsb> chamuscas: did you try apt-get remove ?
<zenit> jd88: hopefully it was raid1
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: but I thought I didn'T need a net connection to login to a router? I've tried everything else, the router worked last night, now it won't accept anything when connected (by anything I mean it won'T logion through browser, and when I try the cd I got with it, it doesn'T accept the password, and I tried resetting it)
<jd88> ikonia, vgscan finds the volume, vgimport says that the vg is not exported :-\
<dinsdale07> olrrai, do you mean that your name resolution is not working? can you ping the ip but not the hostname?
<jd88> zenit, yes, the device was raid1
<n8tuser> olrrai-> do you have a list of the hostname to ip address mapping?  ie  it is your /etc/hosts
<olrrai> dinsdale07: yep
<ikonia> jd88 create a new volume group and try to put it into that
<chamuscas> j_xinudsb, no will try that in a moment
<jd88> ikonia, alright, that won't destroy data? i'm not really that familiar with LVM
<olrrai> .  /etc/hosts :  192.168.1.2 wrk
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> you are mis-understanding what offline meant with firefox,  go ahead and enable firefox for online
<dinsdale07> olrrai, I remember in 8.04, if you get your ip from a dhcp server it "forgets" to advertise it's ip.
<ikonia> jd88: shouldn't do
<abc2xd> Cause.
<scoremeformusic> nt8user: oh. em okay ill brb
<olrrai> dinsdale07: any suggestion?
<j_xinudsb> chamuscas: did you try apt-get remove --force-yes
<Draggin> abc2xd - I'm assuming you're the same person as abc1xd, huh :)
<n8tuser> olrrai-> that is the problem, you dont have an ip to hostname mapping
<ikonia> jd88: vgcfgrestore ?
<dinsdale07> olrrai, I know that I resolved it somehow but I dont
<olrrai> ops
<dinsdale07> olrrai, remember how ... still looking in my wiki
<abc2xd> Draggin: Knowing could the betterers.
<abc2xd> :)
<jd88> ikonia, vgcfgrestore returns that it has restored, however lvscan doesn't return anything
<chamuscas> j_xinudsb, yes i tried and it didn't work but tanks anyway
<Draggin> :p
<j_xinudsb> chamuscas: apt-get remove dolphin --force-yes
<dinsdale07> olrrai, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439  does that help?
<chamuscas> j_xinudsb, it worked tank you ^^
<j_xinudsb> np
<topgun17>  /quit
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: I cleared the work offline checkbox, retried, and it then said cannot connect to server
<scoremeformusic> (thanks btw, I know I'm very little help)
<jeeez> am not able to increase 'Number Of Desktops' in compiz :(
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> on a browser, type in   http://192.168.2.1  do you see the config page of your router?
<FarInTheWoods> Where can I get help with Launchpad Translations (Rosetta)? Thanks
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> btw, whats the make and model of your router?
<pekomane> nabend
<abc2xd> When is that Jaunty due ? .. maybe it has working server debs ?
<jpds> !de | pekomane
<ubottu> pekomane: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abc2xd> Hilfe! :)
<chamuscas> another question how can i see a list of all app that i have installed in my computer?
<dinsdale07> jeeez, have you tried adding the workspace switcher. Usually you set the numbers of ws there.
<Draggin> jeeez - I've seen something similar happening with desktop effects enabled in Ubuntu... I had to disable all desktop effects first (if I remember correctly), then change the number of desktops, then re-enable the effects
<n8tuser> chamuscas-> dpkg -L
<StormBlade> jeeez, i have the same problem :(
<scoremeformusic> n8tuser: that's what I just did? I typed it in, it didn't work. the router is edimax br-6504n
<n8tuser> chamuscas-> dpkg -l   small ell
<onetinsoldier> n8tuser: i don't think that's what he wants
<TJ-42> I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit.  My bluetooth mouse worked at first, but after a reboot has decided to stop working
<dinsdale07> jeeez, once added or maybe it's already there, right click it and select preferences.
<chamuscas> n8tuser, tank a lot ^^
<skenderbeu> why when i use windows programs with wine the screen is flickering?
<abc2xd> Draggin: I think Ubuntu developers dont listen much nowdays, but i hope im wrong because then they could fix some stuff that aint working.
<virl> any experiences here with aspire aone?
<abc2xd> assfire! :)
<abc2xd> An awesome computarweb
<chamuscas> n8tuser, is there any way to see it by parts like. I can't see programs from A to K
<Draggin> abc2xd... Don't say that... We can't let Ubuntu go the same way as Windows...
<virl> did anybody get the wifi led working, or the powermanagement stuff for the SD cards?
<j_xinudsb> virl, just switch to Gos
<onetinsoldier> chamuscas: i think you will need to do it like so...     dpkg -l '\*'' | less     an alternative to that would be -->  bdpkg --get-selections > packages && less packages
<abc2xd> Draggin: windows is the shittiest crap ever. People do listen, albeit slightly
<jeeez> Draggin: your method works
<n8tuser> chamuscas-> dpkg -l   |  sort | less
<chamuscas> onetinsoldier, tanks ^
<chamuscas> n8tuser, also tank you
<onetinsoldier> chamuscas: oops..  yw.. but i goofed on the first command.. one to many  '
<skenderbeu> how can i be a root
<jeeez> Draggin, StormBlade, dinsdale07 : but still i cant change the number from inside compiz, tho i have 4 desktops now
<jrib> !root | skenderbeu
<ubottu> skenderbeu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bodsda> skenderbeu, sudo is your friend
<onetinsoldier> chamuscas: should have been   dpkg -l '\*'
<ikonia> skenderbeu: please join #ubuntu-ops for a moment
<StormBlade> jeeez, i also chose 4 desktops but there is one
<gangsterlicious> is the root user have some kind of cron job restrictions? sourcing out a script on command line works but cronjob that damn thing doesn't work
<chamuscas> onetinsoldier, what do i need to write between ' ' things ?
<gangsterlicious> can't seem to parse out pre-defined variables correctly
<abc2xd> Draggin: smbclient in ubuntu is hosed, cant list shares. Proftpd is semi hosed here (cant use encryption). I hope someone picks IT up
<skenderbeu> i know bodsda but i want to uninstall a program
<onetinsoldier> chamuscas:   \*
<Bodsda> gangsterlicious, how can root have restrictions??
<olrrai> how to restart dhcp client ?
<skenderbeu> so how can i be a root?
<Bodsda> skenderbeu, sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<chamuscas> onetinsoldier, then it didn't worked
<dinsdale07> olrrai, sudo dhclient :-)
<jeeez> ok, i change the wallpaper in one desktop, it changes for everything! i can i have different walps for each desktop?
<gangsterlicious> Bodsda: idk. does it not source out /etc/profile* correctly or something?
<gangsterlicious> i'm even using /usr/bin/env bash as #1
<olrrai> ok
<lianimator> jeeez: are you using the wallpaper plugin?
<jeeez> lianimator: there's one? let me check it out
<gangsterlicious> well, let me create a new user with no pass sudo see if same script works
<dinsdale07> jeeez, unforutnately not to my knowledge. And I think compiz is not the right tool to change the amount of desktops, that's gome
<onetinsoldier> chamuscas: ok, i have it wrong then.. hang on. i'll need to look it up. for one, you can just do   dpkg -l | less
<chamuscas> onetinsoldier, lool ok ok TY
<jeeez> lianimator: i just rite click->change desktop bkg
<lianimator> jeeez: try the wallpaper plugin from compiz
<onetinsoldier> chamuscas: try that.. just   dpkg -l | less   you're welcome
<lianimator> jeeez: I've never tried it, but I'm going to, right now!
<jaym> can anyone vouch for the slow redraw of windows when maximizing or minimizing when using ubuntu 8.10?
<StormBlade> lianimator, wahts the wallpaper plugin and what is it for
<abc2xd> jeeez: like some ritual / rite :)
<chamuscas> onetinsoldier, it is correct my dear friend
<Reformer81> How would I go about adding an entry to /etc/fstab so that it automatically mounts a certain partition when I boot?
<Draggin> Okay - so who knows anything about VNC? What do I need up and running on the target computer to be able to use VNC to connect to it?
<chamuscas> onetinsoldier, it worked just fine
<jeeez> abc2xd: i guess! :)
<abc2xd> hehe
<jaym> i stopped powernowd, acpid, apmd, and all works perfectly now. is that going to damage my system?
<abc2xd> YES!
<abc2xd> Youre now doomed
<abc2xd> :)
<Bodsda> Reformer81, try here -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> anything?
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Thank you.
<jaym> abc2xd: thanks
<abc2xd> Only thing required to run is the kernel
<Bodsda> Reformer81, your welcome
<lianimator> jeeez: /join #compiz-fusion
<jeeez> lianimator: thanks!
<abc2xd> jaym, udev can also be good but not required
<jaym> window redraws are much faster now.. thank god
<[c0re]> YES YES YES YEAH YEAH OH YEAH
<Pici> [c0re]: Do you have a question?
<abc2xd> [c0re]: Homerplug ? :=
<lianimator> jeeez: go into gconf-editor
<[c0re]> no
<jeeez> lianimator: okay. . .
<lianimator> jeeez: apps->nautilus->preference->show desktop (uncheck)
<Pici> [c0re]: Then it would be nice if you kept such things to yourself.
<[c0re]> omg ikonia is op
<Reformer81> Does fstab allow me to  use a space in the mount point?   Example:   /media/Mount\ Here
<lianimator> jeeez: you choose the wallpapers in the plugin.
<[c0re]> sorry Pici
<lianimator> jeeez: your icons will not show though
<[c0re]> ikonia, what is that mean?
<[c0re]> ban on #ubuntu-ops?
<Pici> !modes > [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re], please see my private message
<jeeez> lianimator: oh
<gangsterlicious> Bodsda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Further%20Considerations i think that was a little gay. PATH had to be set within my script. thanks. it works now
<Fritz87> hey everybody! :-)
<ikonia> [c0re]: it doesn't concern you
<chamuscas> what's the meaning of rc before an app (dpkg thing)
<Ko_deZ> Hi. I am a little slow at upgrading I relalize. I still have feisty on my server, and the feisty repository seems to be removed. do-release-upgrade fails due to not finding the mirrors. Anyone know of a mirror that still has the feisty main, restricted, universe and multiverse? Any other tips on how to upgrade this server of mine?
<etheretic> yo :)
<[c0re]> remote control?
<lianimator> can conky use really transparency?
<ikonia> lianimator sure can
<etheretic> c0re> release candidate?
<lianimator> ikonia: how to?
<[c0re]> etheretic> royal canadian?
<ikonia> lianimator: there are some startup flags to use to enable transparancy, it's documented in the man page, some are a bit fidley, but it's not too hard
<n8tuser> scoremeformusic-> anything?
<Reformer81> Does fstab allow me to  use a space in the mount point?   Example:   /media/Mount\ Here
<ploom> Ko_deZ, changing your mirror's address to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list does not help?
<Ko_deZ> nope.
<Ko_deZ> ploom: nope =)
<DefunctProcess> If I get a new harddrive can I hook it up and dd my existing drive to that one and just remove the old one and boot like normal fromt he new one?
<Ko_deZ> ploom: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/ is 404
<sipior> Reformer81: i think it would confuse programs reading /etc/fstab. you can always try it and see what happens, but i think it will fail. the man page is not clear about quoting the spaces, but you can try that also.
<n8tuser> !clone | DefunctProcess
<ubottu> DefunctProcess: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Reformer81> sipior: Thank you.
<ddock> 'allo all.  Is there any way to add to the /etc/hosts file without it getting overwritten without using the GUI? (server cluster)
<Fritz87> Guys, I tried to put my bootable USB version of ubuntu on a friend's hp 2133 (the hp netbook) but it wouldn't but up graphically to install because of the graphics drivers I think.  How should I go about giving him ubuntu?
<heret1c1> smokes - system load avg is > 13.
<Ko_deZ> ploom: so I am really in the shitter here =(
<Ko_deZ> ploom: have checked some mirrors, but noen have the feisty stuff anymore.
<[c0re]> lmao 13
<Fritz87> He hates suse linux
<DefunctProcess> n8tuser, I have alot of programs built from source and which is why I want to dd not "clone"
<Fritz87> and nearly had a heart attack when I showed him how awesome ubuntu is
<ploom> Ko_deZ, find and edgy on CD
<[c0re]> ikonia, how to get op?
<Ko_deZ> ploom: no CD drive, and no physical access eighter actually. Not right now anyway.
<n8tuser> DefunctProcess-> you can try it, am not convince though it will work just dd ing a whole disk..let us know how it goes once you make the dd
<onetinsoldier> DefunctProcess: you might look up on the internet something called UnixGhost. i don't know if it's free or not though
<Ko_deZ> ploom: could I just change all the feisty to gutsy in sources.list, and give it a shot?
<Ko_deZ> ploom: how bad could that go?
<ploom> Ko_deZ, old-releases.ubuntu.com might still help before
<ploom> Ko_deZ,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Ko_deZ> ploom: good stuff! http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ works. Thanks a whole lot!
<skalmo> ciao
<onetinsoldier> DefunctProcess: look it up as Unix Ghost... looks like it's also known as g4u
<skalmo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> Ko_deZ: you should still be upgrading though
<ploom> Ko_deZ, glad I could help :-)
<Ko_deZ> jrib: I could? how?
<j_xinudsb> ok, now i need help
<jrib> Ko_deZ: same procedure as in !upgrade once you use the old-releases.ubuntu.com mirror to make your feisty up to adte
<j_xinudsb> anyone know how to create keyboard shortcuts to type special chars
<Ko_deZ> jrib: yes, that was what I was going for. I just needed a mirror. Thanks for helping out!
<jrib> Ko_deZ: cool, should work out then
<Finnish> How do I play .mts-files?
<raylu> woot, i now have a working install of ubuntu ;D
<Unknown0BC> Greetings. With so many people here.. don't it get clogged up ?
<Unknown0BC> :)
<[c0re]> wow raylu
<raylu> ?
<[c0re]> raylu,  well done :D
<[c0re]> so raylu how may i help you?
<raylu> um...
<raylu> i can has cheeseburger?
<Ko_deZ> jrib: actually it did not. The gutsy is not yet on the old-releases server. I will have to do some magic there. Should get it to work though, now that I have the mirrors.
<raylu> brb, trying to get of the login sound
<[c0re]> raylu, yeah sure grub your cell phone and call 911 and ask for cheeseburger
<Unknown0BC> Is there a way to set a shortcut to the Applications menu which ubuntu gome has bye default ?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i know the feeling. the installer had problems with my sata dvd drive.. i had to use alternative method(util), unetbootin. whcih took me a little time figure out, but woot!
<[c0re]> Unknown0BC, huh? what is gome?
<jrib> Ko_deZ: so upgrade-manager is stupid and just changes "feisty" to "gutsy"?
<lianimator> anyway to have preview of the contents of folders? like thumbnail view in XP or how about vista type?
<Unknown0BC> hehe sorry. gnome of course.
<Ko_deZ> jrib: yeah, I am going trough the procedure until I get to the "do you want to rewrite anyway, and then change the sources file before the rewrite takes place. That should work.
<[c0re]> ok Unknown0BC: the answer is I DONT KNOW....
<jrib> Ko_deZ: yeah, you should check for a bug and file one if it doesn't exist.  I had always though it did the right thing
<Unknown0BC> [c0re], fine because I found it.
<Unknown0BC> :)
<Unknown0BC> :D
<Ko_deZ> jrib: that worked. It did not find gutsy on the old-releases server, but on the normal archive server it worked OK.
<[c0re]> lol
<shono> Question, can we view an iPod Touch's storage data on Ubuntu 8.04?
<[c0re]> http://pastebin.com/f7e5f22aa
<Quagmire> Hello guys, I loaded ubuntu with wubi and it seemed stable to me, but I ran across a thread a few days ago on lifehaccker and it was talking about a great program finder for ubuntu, but when I returned today I couldn't find any info on it. Does anyone have a preferred way to look for programs to use on ubuntu? I'm a total newbie, so of course I'm looking to keep it simple for now. Any helpful info is appreciated!
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> can anybody assist me with fixin my xorg? im stuck on a rly rly low resolution for some reason
<Unknown0BC> Have to save bandwidth.
<[c0re]> LiTHiUM0XiD3, you cant see anything?
<Unknown0BC> bye bye !
<[c0re]> .
<[c0re]> lol @ Unknown0BC
<onetinsoldier> Quagmire: try using either 'aptitude' in a terminal or synaptic for X-windows
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> c0re i can see things.. but at 640x480 its kinda lame
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> c0re i used envy to install my drivers..
<[c0re]> LiTHiUM0XiD3, lmao. cant you change it?
<[c0re]> ahhhh
<Quagmire> I think aptitude is the program they were speaking of ,,,,it rings a bell thats for sure
<sipior> LiTHiUM0XiD3: how about pastebinning your xorg.conf? difficult to diagnose via telepathy... :-)
<[c0re]> LiTHiUM0XiD3, what card? nvidia or ati?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> Nvid 7100GS
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> pastebin?
<sipior> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Quagmire> Thank YOu onetinsoldier!!!
<lianimator> how can I just run an installation and let it install all the necessary libraries? I've been trying to install Secret Maryo Chronicles for an hour now..
<Jophish> I've a problem, using compiz, whenever I open a window, it starts in the top left of the screen, with the top bar underneath the top taskbar
<[c0re]> LiTHiUM0XiD3, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> Quagmire: aptitude is very good.. it's very smart at figuring out how to handle dependencies.  you're welcome!
<Jophish> [c0re] me?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> brb one sec...
<[c0re]> Jophish, nah
<Ultimus> how do I configure firestarter to start up automaticly with the computer
<raylu> onetinsoldier: funny, i used unetbootin too
<Quagmire> see now how hard was it to say thank you ...people always forget to say that on my channel where I'm a mod LOL
<[c0re]> Jophish, i have no idea how to fix itt
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ahh! i see
<raylu> so anyway, when gdm starts, it plays a little sound...how do i get rid of that
<Jophish> ah ok
<[c0re]> Ultimus, you dont need gui to use firestarter... its auto :)
<[c0re]> .
<[c0re]> raylu, /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<lorenzo> help
<Ultimus> [c0re]: please explain a little more
<[c0re]> raylu,  this one?
<GreenCult> hi all.. is posible install Mandrake Directory Server on ubuntu??
<mintonr> will photoshop or dreamweaver run on ubuntu?
<lorenzo> my gnome!!!
<LjL> mintonr: possibly, with WINE
<LjL> !appdb > mintonr    (mintonr, see the private message from ubottu)
<Jophish> enabling place windows works, thanks
<onetinsoldier> raylu: you might look at editing the script that starts up gdm. i think it's probably here... /etc/init.d/gdm
<slayton> mintonr, only if the people who make those programs release a linux versin
<crimsaq> hi, I have a huge problem, ran into some problems updating, and I now NEED to copy my ~/home dir from my previous install to my backup harddrive so I dont lose EVERYTHING
<[c0re]> Ultimus, You dont need GUI interface to use firestarter
<[c0re]> .
<crimsaq> I am running the live cd btw
<[c0re]> raylu, remove it from seasons.
<LjL> [c0re], could you avoid putting a period on a separate line?
<raylu> [c0re]: actually, i got rid of that one by disabling sounds. but if you could get rid of that, that'd be nice too
<crimsaq> it'd giving me a permissions error
<onetinsoldier> raylu: whether the startup sound is really in there or not i don't know though.
<[c0re]> LjL, sorry
<Ultimus> c0re: whats GUI interface - I'm new with ubuntu
<raylu> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Fritz87> Guys, is there a version of ubuntu I can run from a usb stick that installs wtihout booting up the GUI
<LjL> !minimal > Fritz87    (Fritz87, see the private message from ubottu)
<Vegon> Why can i install a emerald theme on Ubuntu 8.10?
<LjL> Fritz87: minimal or alternate will do
<[c0re]> raylu> system> preferences> season> remove GNOME Login Sound
<Fritz87> thanks so much
<jrib> Vegon: because you can... Just install emerald and use it
<juanez> anyone knows how to accomplish the following; http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Logitech_UltraX_Media_Remote in ubuntu 8.10? (xorg.conf seems to close to deprecated !)
<crimsaq> running live CD at the moment, need help allowing permissions to my backup drive so I can SAVE my ~/home dir before I reformat! help please :|
<LjL> Fritz87: they're CD images, though, to get them on a USB stick you'll have to use some method (netbootin, or what's explained at /msg ubottu install)
<jrib> juanez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/
<slayton> crimsaq, use sudo it will get you around permission
<slayton> s
<raylu> [c0re]: sorry, i don't have season in the system>preferences menu
<gyron> I am having trouble compiling a wifi driver. Can someone please help me?
<crimsaq> using 'cp'?
<jewel_> i have a problem downloading ubuntu 8.10 dvd.. cnanyone help me?
<raylu> gyron: not until you describe the problem
<crimsaq> slayton: using 'cp'?
<LjL> jewel_: what problem?
<slayton> crimsaq, sudo cp
<[c0re]> raylu,  session*
<crimsaq> slayton: roger that, will try. thanks
<raylu> crimsaq: alternatively, you could mount the backup drive properly
<GreenCult> hi all.. is posible install Mandriva or Fedora Directory Server on ubuntu??
<crimsaq> slayton: i t was automounted
<jewel_> i have a problem downloading ubuntu 8.10 dvd.. can anyone help me?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ahh, what [c0re] said... but change 'seasons' to sessions
<[c0re]> lool
<LjL> jewel_: why did you ask your question again without replying to mine?
<dinsdale07> jewel_, have you tried the torrent?
<onetinsoldier> [c0re]: hehe
<onetinsoldier> [c0re]: good one tho!
<jewel_> no
<[c0re]> HEROES season 3
<jewel_> i didn't try torrent
<LjL> !offtopic | [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<crimsaq> slayton: sorry to bother, but my drive isnt mounted in /mnt like normal.. any ideas?
<jrib> GreenCult: in a virtual machine you mean?
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get the appropriate permissions to make my USB flash drive writable by me (not root) - when the drive is unmounted, the folder I mount it to has full read/write permissions and is owned by me, but once I mount it it switches so its owned by root, only root can write to it and users can read it. The flash drive is vfat so its not an FS problem. Just opening up a sudo'ed nautilus window isn't an optio
<shadowblade> n in this case. Any help would be appreciated.
<butti> hello
<slayton> crimsaq, your running the live CD right, click places and your drive should show up under ther
<slayton> e
<[c0re]> hi butti
<centr0> how can i make my courier font not anti-aliased?  seems kinda blurry.
<slayton> crimsaq, also ubuntu mounts under /media/
<butti> i have problem with the appel keyboard on ibex
<crimsaq> slayton , but yea. how do I sudo into that through the GUI browser?
<butti> sombody can help me?
<jewel_> after  i download 99.99% my download manager crashed
<LjL> shadowblade: do you mount it manually or let ubuntu mount it automatically?
<scoremeformusic> problems opening /etc/network/interfaces? anyone have any ideas?
<heapy> has anyone here used a nvidia 8600m gt under ubuntu 8.04.1 and had problems with freezing, lockups and basically being unstable??
<ikonia> scoremeformusic what problem
<[c0re]> butti, appel?
<jewel_> i have been downloading with GIGAGET from windows
<ikonia> apple
<butti> core yes
<shadowblade> LjL: at the moment i've been manually mounting
<[c0re]> butti, what is appel?
<butti> the F keys and usb dosnt work
<LjL> jewel_: i'm afraid we're not very familiar with Windows download managers
<ikonia> [c0re]: apple
<juanez> jrib: thx, i'll take a look
<slayton> crimsaq, well I don't think the liveCD mounts drives by default but if you click it from places it will mount and then you should be able to see it under /media
<vEyem> hello, why is tty8 never used by X?
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: I'm typing that into terminal to change ip address, it says "no such file or directory"
<butti> maccintosh
<[c0re]> ikonia, i know :p
<[c0re]> .
<ikonia> [c0re] then STOP messing around, this is your last warning
<raylu> shadowblade: mount with -o user
<ultimus_> do I need to install firestarter or not
<[c0re]> huh?
<gyron> OK, here is my issue. The very first command is $tar -xvzf DPB_RT2860_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x.tgz and it says, " -xvzf: command not found"
<ikonia> [c0re]: join #ubuntu-ops pelase
<slayton> ultimus_, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<brian00847> hi guys
<raylu> [c0re]: ok, that got rid of the login sound. there's still a short sound that plays during gdm startup; i'll have a look at the init.rc script
<ikonia> scoremeformusic: its "interfaces" not interface
<heapy> i have used the drivers recommended by ubuntu and enabled them,. but they made the system really unstable.. now disabled the laptop is okay. whats my options lads?
<shadowblade> raylu: that didn't do it
<raylu> gyron: get rid of the $
<LjL> gyron: you shouldn't type the $
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: I went to the directory there is a file "interfaces_old" which I can't do anything with. I used that filename instead, to no avail
<GreenCult> ??
<jewel_> annnyway i could install the cd image and running it now
<ultimus_> slayton: yes but I mean is it necessary, some says that there is already a firewall running under ubuntu
<ikonia> scoremeformusic why can't you do anything with it
<slayton> ultimus_, yes firestarter is a GUI frontend to the existing firewall
<jewel_> now i have problem with my graphics card
<slayton> ultimus_, but you don't really need a firewall in ubuntu as all ports are closed until they are opened by a program that needs them
<slayton> ultimus_, for example port 22 is closed until ssh-deamon opens it
<raylu> shadowblade: hrm. ubuntu should mount the device automatically..
<heapy> i do too jewel_
<ikonia> scoremeformusic: move interfaces_old to interfaces
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: sorry yeah I meant interfaces. I right click it to change filename or something, it says root in the permissions tab and is greyed out
<Pretto> why some syslog entries starts with - symbol like in: news.notice                     -/var/log/news/news.notice
<ikonia> scoremeformusic: you need to launch the editor with gksudo before it, as it needs root permissions to open it
<shadowblade> raylu: there isn't anything in the fstab for it (and I havent edited it ever - another side problem)
<ultimus_> slayton: ok, how can I see what ports are open and closed
<slayton> nmap
<jewel_> anyone can help me with SIS 771/671 chipset
<rockyrock> ﻿I currently have Ubuntu 8.04 and downloaded Ubuntu Studio 8.10 iso file. Can i upgrade into Ubuntu Studio 8.10 using that iso file (i.e DVD)???
<raylu> shadowblade: could you show me the mount command you're using? there does't need to be anything in fstab to mount a device when you hotplug it
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> i got it to work!!!
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> yay
<shadowblade> raylu: the most recent based on your reccomendation is: sudo mount -t vfat -o user /dev/sdb1 /media/shadowjd
<suwro> hello
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: I don't have an interfaces folder to move it to, is this what you mean? I tried sudo, didn't work. when I use sudo, it kinda pauses, then just gives me a new command line
<onetinsoldier> LiTHiUM0XiD3: what did you get working? congrats btw!
<dajxd> Would anyone in here be kind enough to try to help me work out some issues with 8.04 and my macbook?
<ikonia> scoremeformusic: it's not a "folder" it's a file
<horstle> hi
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> my xorg.. now it allows me to have a proper resolution
<ultimus_> slayton: I think I found it in firestarter
<onetinsoldier> LiTHiUM0XiD3: aahh, roger that. cool!
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: I don't have an interfaces file, just interfaces_old
<shadowblade> raylu: other -o's i've tried to no avail are "user,noauto,rw,exec" and "iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<ikonia> scoremeformusic: so move interfaces_old to be called interfaces
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> could anybody assist me in gettin emerald to work now?
<ultimus_> slayton: so xchat opens 2 ports
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> i have it installed.. it just isnt working..
<en0x> yo!
<jesper_> Hi there, anyone that could help me with my sound card problem?
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: that's what I tried to do-the permissions tab is greyed out. I don't know how else to rename the file
<en0x> i have ubuntu 8.10 and its acting flunky like it so slow that even i have flickering of video clips on youtube
<raylu> ah ha. system>administration>login window fixed it :D
<vEyem> I hate to pushy, but incase my question was missed:Why does X skip over tty8 when allocation ttys for desktops?does any else notice this?
<en0x> or when i scroll a web page is so slow
<ikonia> scoremeformusic you need to launch the editor with gksudo as I told you to get root permissions
<en0x> wtf?
<raylu> shadowblade: umask=000 should have worked...
<Slart> rockyrock: if it was a regular ubuntu 8.10 the answer would be yes.. ubuntu studio should work the same but I'm not sure
<raylu> shadowblade: though i wouldn't recommend it. could you try with that option again and use ll?
<[c0re]> !wtf | en0x
<ubottu> en0x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jesper_> Anyone els thats have problem with realtek audio drivers?
<[c0re]> jesper_, what problem?
<dajxd> I'll be more specific:  I can't get my external monitor to work properly, though it's recognized in the screen resolutions pane.  Online, I've come across a few supposed solutions involving changing the virtual screen in xorg.conf but it's all either not worked or been above me.
<shadowblade> raylu: when i did that, ls -l on the /media directory shows it with full permissions (still owned by root) but if i open up a standard nautilus window, i cant write anything to it
<scoremeformusic> ikonia:I launched with gksudo and sudo. (I don't know the difference) it just pauses and gives me a new command line. does this mean something?
<rockyrock> Slart: I have the regular Ubuntu 8.04
<shadowblade> raylu: ill try it again
<raylu> shadowblade: can you cd in and touch a file?
<Slart> vEyem: does X allocate the ttys? I thought that was handled by the base system
<ikonia> scoremeformusic what command are you using
<khoollah> Hi guys sorry for stupid question : is there any need for any antivirus in Ubuntu?
<raylu> scoremeformusic: launched what?
<LjL> !virus | khoollah
<ubottu> khoollah: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: I type in gksudo /etc/network/interfaces_old
<shadowblade> raylu: ok its mounted with umask=000
<raylu> Slart: you would be correct
<ikonia> scoremeformusic "sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces_old /etc/network/interfaces
<khoollah> thank You
<shadowblade> raylu: im not sure what you meant with your last message, sorry
 * ajhdajd action test.
<[c0re]> Khisanth, you dont need antivirus
<raylu> shadowblade: touch /media/shadowjd/asdf
<LjL> ajhdajd: test in #test please
<vEyem> Slart: I think it is handle by gdm, to be specific.perhaps I should of mentioned that instead of X.
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: nope, just gave me a new line
<ajhdajd> ok sorry.
<ikonia> scoremeformusic it's done it for you
<raylu> vEyem: no
<shadowblade> raylu: the command didnt output anything
<jesper_> c0re: The linux drivers for my onbourd soundcard wont work, have tried a bounch of things but it still wont work
<raylu> shadowblade: ls /media/shadowjd should show a file named asdf now
<[c0re]> dude i am bored
<DasEi> ubottu
<vEyem> raylu:no what?Gdm does not perform this task?
<[c0re]> ... gotta go watch movie
<[c0re]> bye guys
<Slart> rockyrock: ah.. well.. that would depends on how ubuntu studio is designed.. why not ask in #ubuntustudio ?
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: (thanks) but it gives me this: mv: cannot stat `/etc/network/interfaces_old': No such file or directory
<[c0re]> btw what is the best irc client?
<raylu> vEyem: right. ttys are setup before either X or gdm
<ikonia> scoremeformusic it's moved it for you !
<jesper_> Anyone els who could be kind and help me with my soundcard problem?
<[c0re]> expect x chat
<raylu> [c0re]: irssi
<shadowblade> raylu: yep, it does
<Slart> vEyem: if that were the case, ubuntu server wouldn't have any ttys... since I doubt it has gdm
<lianimator> [c0re]: the you're most familiar with
<lianimator> [c0re]: the one..
<raylu> shadowblade: so you have permissions in there. it sounds like nautilius is being naughty
<bdelin88> ok so... it worked last time, but this time, i downloaded nvidia's latest driver for my system (ubuntu 8.10 kernel - 2.6..27-9) I stopped the display manager, then installed the nvidia drivers, let nvidia rebuild itself into the kernel and make a xorg, i try to start up and all i get is command line... I tried to load the backup xorg and it failed as well....
<scoremeformusic> ikonia: sorry I misread what you wrote....thanks so much!
<[c0re]> lianimator, oh yea?
<rockyrock> Slart: already posted my question, but no reply!
<lianimator> [c0re]: oh yes. I'm not familiar with the commandline irc clients. so I use pidgin
<vEyem> true.Though I meant only the ttys after the number reserved (usually 6).
<raylu> bdelin88: could you show us /var/log/Xorg.0.log? also, why didn't you just use the system>administraion>hardware drivers to install the nvidia drivers?
<shadowblade> raylu: yea, nautilus is screwed up anyway (i can't open computer: and network: locations for example - came on here to try and get that fixed months ago and i've just learned to live with it)
<bdelin88> raylu: yes one sec
<raylu> shadowblade: have you considered reinstalling nautilus?
<vEyem> raylu: what does the options 'FirstVT=7' and 'VTAllocation=true' in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf do?
<[c0re]> lianimator, pidgin...
<bdelin88> raylu: because last time i installed 8.10 ( i needed to do a 8.10 reinstall) I tried the restricted driver latest version and it crashed the whole freakin system.  then i decided to download it and it worked just fine
<shadowblade> raylu: i've done it with synaptic and apt and they didnt fix it (on a side note, konqueror can write to my flash drive just fine)
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know how to make a multi-part rar archive in Ubuntu?
<heapy> is anyone having problems with nvidia drivers causing system crashes and lockups?
<rockyrock> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<DIFH-iceroot> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lianimator> [c0re]: pidgin's not an irc client per se.. but it works well. despite the fact that it occasionally crashes..
<Fritz87> haha, gnomebaker.  That's a great name for a burning program
<raylu> vEyem: i believe that specifies _which_ vt to reside in. it doesn't set all 7+ up itself, though
<Fritz87> I'd use that one
<khoollah> Anyone has problem with polish disctionary for Open Office 3.0?
<raylu> TheFuzzball: rar support in linux is... well, use tar/bzip :D
<tritium> !rar | TheFuzzball
<ubottu> TheFuzzball: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vEyem> raylu: I see, so what is disabling the use of tty8 then?
<raylu> vEyem: what are you trying to put on 8?
<Fritz87> does 7-zip work with .rar?
<khoollah> jacys Polacy?
<manzur> hello
<TheFuzzball> raylu: I am trying to copy a 4GB ISO to another computer and over a network it will take 4 hours, I want to split the ISO into five parts and take it over on a memory stick, can I do that with tar?
<bdelin88> raylu: "Fatal server error" no screens found   :::: does this mean i need to set the server flags or something?
<manzur> how can i make to display item size regardless of zoom level?
<Oins> Hi, can anyone help me with my bash script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84455/. Rsync stops because there are spaces at the $SRC_DIR. Has anyone a tip for me?
<manzur> erUSUL: how can i make to display item size regardless of zoom level?
<manzur> erUSUL: like this
<manzur> http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/3011/screenshotdj5js0.jpg
<krypto> hm wo will den totem meine channels.conf haben=?
<raylu> bdelin88: no. it means you need to look up a bit
<vEyem> raylu: I am just curious.I'm also trying to figure out why when I change resolution or refresh rate on any Xsession residing on any vt besides tty7 the screen goes blank and I must switch to another tty and back in order to recover.
<raylu> !de | krypto
<ubottu> krypto: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<raylu> vEyem: The FlexibleXServers, FirstVT=7, VTAllocation, and FlexiReapDelayMinutes configuration settings are used to configure how flexible displays operate.
<shadowblade> raylu: thanks for your help
<bdelin88> raylu: i know that my xorg is horribly configured by nvidia right now... i wish i saved mine earlier before i killed my comp, i thought the freaking failsafe was supposed to kick in
<raylu> bdelin88: what failsafe?
<bdelin88> if i can just get to nvidia-settings panel i can have this xorg fixed in 2 minutes
<dajxd> ﻿I'm trying to get my external monitor to work with ubuntu and my mbp- it's being recognized in the screen resolutions preference, but isn't getting any signal.  I've found some help online with changing the virtual screen size in xorg.conf, but that (along with most things linux right now) is beyond me.  any ideas?
<raylu> bdelin88: there should be a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<bdelin88> raylu: the new Xorg has failsafe features i though?
<raylu> bdelin88: nvidia-settings tweaks your nvidia card. it won't fix your problem
<bdelin88> raylu: right and i even saved a backup, but it still fails to load the display, even with a backup xorg
<raylu> bdelin88: the shell is your failsafe
<raylu> bdelin88: ok, then i need to ask  you to show us /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bdelin88> raylu: it lets you set up your xorg, then i usually modify that, copy and paste into xorg.conf and it's perfect
<bdelin88> raylu: yea i am on here looking at it on my desktop (i am on my laptop so i can get to IRC)
<gyron> OK, now when I try to make the files it says that it can't find stdio.h, string.h, and stdlib.h
<heapy> has anyone had success with nvidia drivers and a 8600m GT ( ubuntu 8.04.1 ) ????
<raylu> bdelin88: i think you're thinking of nvidia-xconfig
<vEyem> raylu:care to elaborate?
<bdelin88> raylu: yea that then, if i could get to that it would be no problem
<raylu> vEyem: i have no idea either. i got it out of searching gnome-help
<raylu> bdelin88: so...just run nvidia-xconfig?
<bdelin88> raylu: in terminal?
<raylu> bdelin88: The person with the nick terminal last spoke 6d 23h ago.  6d 13h ago they were seen quitting on the channel #fedora with the message: Read error: 145 (Connection timed out)
<onetinsoldier> gyron: are you speaking to anyone in particular?
<raylu> ack, sorry about that
<raylu> bdelin88: yes
<bdelin88> raylu: it just overwrites my xorg, is there any way to "use" the program in the command line
<raylu> does anyone know where the skeleton files for creating a user's home dir are located? in particluar, .bashrc
<dereine> does anyone has a original bashrc?
<gyron> onetinsoldier: Nope, but I can use your help if you can help me
<dereine> of ubuntu?
<raylu> bdelin88: er...that's what it's supposed to do
<sipior> raylu: /etc/.skel iirc
<onetinsoldier> gyron: ok, just to let you know, if you have a question you should present it as a question
<raylu> sipior: /etc/skel, thanks.
<bdelin88> raylu: well the driver software already did that when it installed, so that didn't get me any further
<raylu> dereine: you want to look there too, i think
<sipior> raylu: sorry, no dot :)
<onetinsoldier> gyron: do you have the build-essential package installed?
<gyron> onetinsoldier: no
<Xamusk> there's something HUGELY wrong with the prining system
<bdelin88> raylu: i need to access the option, if i could get it from the gui, this is np
<raylu> bdelin88: what option?
<onetinsoldier> gyron: ok, install it first, then see what happens
<ubuntugel> is there any gspca alternatives which I can install using dpgk (not configure, make make install)?
<Xamusk> it sometimes fills up my disk space!
<TheFuzzball> raylu: I did this: tar cvzf - * | split -b 950m JaS.OSx86.10.5.4.Client.Server.Intel.SSE2.SSE3.iso and it spawned five files called xaa xab xac... each 950MB, how can I extract them now?
<bdelin88> raylu: i need twinview enabled to seperate the two screens, i need it to recognize the graphics card, i need it to recognize the resolutions in the xorg
<bdelin88> raylu: can i try installing the restricted drivers from the command line?
<raylu> TheFuzzball: tar xf, i believe. i'm actually not sure
<onetinsoldier> bdelin88: sure... why not?
<Esaj> can anyone tell me why I have /dev/mapper/asdasdasd_RAID_Volume11 mounted on /, and how can I configure RAID, if it is indeed in use?
<bdelin88> onetinsoldier: do you know the command for that?
<raylu> bdelin88: yes, but that's not your problem right now
<TheFuzzball> raylu: nevermind, I'll just google it.
<raylu> bdelin88: at the moment, your X server isn't loading, most likely because the nvidia module didn't load
<ptux> i've a problem in watching video from the internet... it load the frame, but not the video (this is not for all: youtube work well, google video and others not..).
<onetinsoldier> bdelin88: sudo aptitude install <package_name>
<bdelin88> raylu: nvidia has a log, but the install says it worked fine
<raylu> bdelin88: but X disagrees, and it's not wrong :P
<bdelin88> raylu: i pulled up the installed log and one of them that is "false" is
<bdelin88> no X server check"
<raylu> bdelin88: you still haven't shown us /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bdelin88> raylu: x is wrong, i guarantee u if i load a proper X in there it will be just fine
<bdelin88> raylu: lol how do i do that, i have a black screen with text and i'm using "nano" to look at my logs
<DeathKing242> nano is win.
<DeathKing242> lol
<crimsaq> /server irc.globalgamers.net
<akhil_> I have a lot of executables and .cpp files in a folder. How can i delete the executables alone without deleting or moving the .cpp files?
<crimsaq> ugh
<crimsaq> stupid pidgin
<DeathKing242> akhil_, wildcards
<DeathKing242> rm -rf *.extension
<akhil_> DeathKing242, its binaries, so no extensions.
<DeathKing242> oh, right
<ActionParsnip> akhil_: you could use find
<raylu> bdelin88: lol...
<Daremonai> why am I getting this: [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<raylu> bdelin88: you are ery confused =\
<lamo> anyone know where i can get the theme darkroom from? been looking everywhere for it.
<DeathKing242> ActionParsnip, what is find going to do
<raylu> bdelin88: X cannot be wrong. there is no other "proper" X
<bdelin88> raylu: maybe, i hate xorg problems though
<ActionParsnip> akhil_: find -name <something> -exec rm {} \;
<allsystemsarego> akhil_, ls -1 | grep -v cpp$ then loop though that list
<jrib> akhil_: I'd be wary of running any command you don't understand.  Have backups before you try it.  You'd have to use find or grep if you're using bash.  In zsh you could glob directly
<crimsaq> fuck it.
<jrib> lovely
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: i don't know how to give you the exact command, but it will probably take a 'find' command with various options command into 'xargs'
<gyron> onetinsoldier: I got somewhere with that, but it errored out again
<bdelin88> raylu: well i guess... all i know is that this worked perfectly last time...with the proper xorg.conf, without it, it broke every time
<ActionParsnip> DeathKing242: well the binarys dont have extensions so finding matching names will delete all matching names
<DeathKing242> Ah
<DeathKing242> Okay
<akhil_> allsystemsarego, wouldn't that delete the .cpp files?
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: oops... sorry,let me say that again
<grzesiek> yo yo yo motherfuckers
<ActionParsnip> grzesiek: yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: i don't know how to give you the exact command, but it will probably take a 'find' command with various options piped into 'xargs'
<jrib> !language | grzesiek
<ubottu> grzesiek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bdelin88> raylu: do u think i could get the backup xorg to work if i unplug my second monitor?
<allsystemsarego> no, grep -v means do not display .cpp$
<DeathKing242> jrib, I'm guessing your an IRC operator here
<jrib> DeathKing242: eh?
<onetinsoldier> gyron: ok, roger that. what is the error?
<tritium> DeathKing242: s/your/you're
<Fenix|work> Greetings... I'm mounting a volume (type qnx4) on Ubuntu in rw mode, but trying to touch a file it states the filesystem is a Read-only file system... anyone with suggestions?
<DeathKing242> You gave yourself channel operator status.
<akhil_> allsystemsarego, oh. Great. :)
<DeathKing242> tritium, lol
<raylu> akhil_: find -executable -exec rm {} \;
<tritium> "your" is possessive
<raylu> akhil_: maybe...
<bdelin88> raylu: or how can i get my xorg log posted so you can see it...i'm on the command line and have no idea how to do that...
<grzesiek> kto z Polski?
<jrib> bdelin88: use pastebinit
<allsystemsarego> akhil_, but I suggest you use mc or some such file manager
<jrib> !pl | grzesiek
<ubottu> grzesiek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> !polish | grzesiek
<raylu> bdelin88: the easiest way right now might be to send it to your laptop
<bdelin88> jrib: "command line"
<jrib> bdelin88: use pastebinit
<jrib> ...
<raylu> or what he said.
<bdelin88> jrib: can you do that with the command line?
<gyron> onetinsoldier: I think I forgot to define the linux kernel source include file path LINUX_SRC
<jrib> bdelin88: yes, pastebinit is a command
<bdelin88> jrib: one sec
<|Kamen|> I am having issues with XawTV. when I start it, it gives me a black screen which I cannot task switch out of
<onetinsoldier> gyron: ok, roger. is this some source of your own that you wrote?
<gyron> onetinsoldier: That was required in the makefile, but I am unsure how to define linux source kernel
<bdelin88> jrib: when i run the command, where does it paste it?
<raylu> gyron: do you have the linux source installed?
<onetinsoldier> gyron: i don't know that i can help with that
<raylu> bdelin88: it will tell you
<Gnea> |Kamen|: did you point it at the correct video device?
<gyron> onetinsoldier: This is a driver that was downloaded from the web
<|Kamen|> Gnea: I have no idea how. I cant do a thing once it starts up and blacks out my screen
<onetinsoldier> gyron: ahh, roger. perhaps what raylu asked.. perhaps you need to install the linux kernel source package
<gyron> ok, let me try that
<Gnea> |Kamen|: can you right-click on it to get a menu?
<akhil_> Thanks people, this worked : for i in `ls -1 | grep -v cc$`; do rm $i; done
<|Kamen|> gnea: nope
<Photoguy> My (Start) bar is clear..as in, no color.
<onetinsoldier> gyron: and, the linux kernel headers package
<jrib> akhil_: that's a buggy implementation
<Gnea> |Kamen|: k, did you start it from the menu or terminal?
<akhil_> jrib, Oh.
<|Kamen|> gnea: menu
<akhil_> jrib, How? seems to work
<abreasds> hi
<Gnea> |Kamen|: okay, try this them: go Applications->Accessories->Terminal  and in that terminal, type this:  killall xawtv
<bdelin88> jrib: i guess my question is... can i pastebinit a file?  for example "Xorg.0.log"?
<abreasds> quit
<|Kamen|> gnea: when xawtv is running I cannot access the menus. I have nothing but a black screen
<raylu> gyron: by the way, what driver is this anyway?
<Gnea> |Kamen|: what about ctrl-alt-F1?
<Gnea> |Kamen|: you should be able to get back to it with ctrl-alt-f7
<bdelin88> HAHA I DID IT!
<gyron> raylu: It is for a Ralink 2860 PCI Wireless card
<raylu> bdelin88: yes, that's the point
<tux> hello, i'm trying to run kubuntu but after a while the system freezes. when i was trying sidux the following error msg appeared http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756802 .. any ideas?
<bdelin88> raylu: there -> http://pastebin.com/f391f56d9
<jrib> bdelin88: yes, of course
<Quagmire> What is a good simple MIRC style program to use with ubuntu?
<tritium> n3Cre0: please shorten your part message
<|Kamen|> gnea: ctrl+alt+f4 closes xawtv
<raylu> Quagmire: pidgin, xchat
<Gnea> Quagmire: xchat
<jrib> akhil_: it will miss executables that end in cc
<Gnea> |Kamen|: alt-f4 is probably responsible for that, ctrl-alt-f4 should take you out of X
<Fenix|work> which version of the ubuntu livecd has a kernel between 2.6.8 and 2.6.24?
<akhil_> jrib, Oh yeah. I did not have one in this folder..
<raylu> akhil_: why didn't you just use -find -executable?
<Gnea> unless your setup is borked
<bdelin88> jrib: i guess my -t and -a addons didn't work properly... still learning the terminal
<raylu> akhil_: *find -executable -type f
<|Kamen|> oh theres probably a couple of things borked here
<|Kamen|> but thats another story
<Gnea> :)
<dajxd> i'll try once more before I stop being obnoxious: ﻿I'm trying to get my external monitor to work with ubuntu and my mbp- it's being recognized in the screen resolutions preference, but isn't getting any signal.  ﻿All the help I've found online (as there seem to be others with the same issue) has either been above me or just not working- most of it had to do with changing the virtual screen in xorg.conf.
<akhil_> raylu, what does f do?
<bdelin88> raylu: is nvidia saying that it doesn't know which monitor is the primary device?
<|Kamen|> I am attempting to use xawtv to view my tv card. I can see the video from the card in ekiga, but I need something a little bigger :) but I cant seem to get xawtv to start up in anything but a black screen
<bdelin88> raylu: ...if that's it i am going to be pissed,they should have it just pick 1 at least...omg
<Gnea> |Kamen|: what tv card do you have?
<onetinsoldier> ubuntu 8.10 doesn't have cfdisk? hmm. i guess it's been totally replaced by gpart and gparted
<akhil_> raylu, I tried that but i get my .cc files also.
<|Kamen|> an old avermedia card
<bdelin88> raylu: i am referring to line 152
<Gnea> |Kamen|: what does lspci have to say about it?
<akhil_> raylu, almost all of them have rwx permissions..
<Gnea> !tv | |Kamen|
<ubottu> |Kamen|: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<|Kamen|> says its a brooktree bt878video capture
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> yeah, you want to use tvtime or mythtv with that
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: if they have 'x' permission, then they are executable
<|Kamen|> ekiga reads it just fine though
<Gnea> |Kamen|: xawtv is rather primitive
<gyron> onetinsoldier: I just installed the linux kernel source (I think) and the linux kernel headers.
<Gnea> but ekiga is a VoIP with video, it doesn't count.
<|Kamen|> and mythtv...well I tried to install that but its configuration isnt liking me.
<cerneula> hello everyone, I have changed the "login screen" with a new theme I found in gnome-look.org, but it's not working, could anyone tell me how can I restore the default login window? thank you very much
<akhil_> onetinsoldier, Yeah, I guess find -executable finds that. and my source files also have 'x' permission.
<Gnea> so try tvtime. it's *easy* to configure.
<|Kamen|> is it in synaptic?
<onetinsoldier> gyron: ok, good. they will come in handy to have installed, if not now, then at some point in time. i should install them too while i'm at it.
<Gnea> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<Gnea> :)
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: sounds like a mess
<|Kamen|> looking
<akhil_> onetinsoldier, Isn't that the option by default ?
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: no. i don't think it shold be. how they got they exec permission depends on how the files were created
<CarlFK> Dell is still shipping 7.10?
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna open a shell instance as another user such that his profile initialization scripts etc are also executed ... how do i do thaT?
<CarlFK> anyone know if they are planing on 8.10?
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: but no, i doesn't sound like a proper default to me
<akhil_> onetinsoldier, gedit filename is how i create them.
<bdelin88> raylu: my xorg is at -> pastebin.com/f4fa6d18 if that helps
<allsystemsarego> reenignEesreveR, su - username
<bdelin88> raylu: my xorg is at -> http://pastebin.com/f4fa6d18 if that helps** sorry, now it's linked
<cerneula> hello can anyone help, please?
<Gnea> !anyone | cerneula
<ubottu> cerneula: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: hmm, well, i haven't used gedit. what directory were you in when you made them?
<cerneula> ﻿hello everyone, I have changed the "login screen" with a new theme I found in gnome-look.org, but it's not working, could anyone tell me how can I restore the default login window? thank you very much
<akhil_> onetinsoldier, Home
<akhil_> onetinsoldier, a subdirectory in home
<bdelin88> raylu: still there?
<gyron> onetinsoldier: any of the errors I just got was cp -f /home/ben/Desktop/2008_0918_RT2860_Linux_STA_v1.8.0.0/os/linux/rt2860sta.ko /tftpboot
<gyron> cp: cannot create regular file `/tftpboot': Permission denied
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: roger. i'm no expert with vi, but it's what i have used as an editor. i just do simple editing tho. i don't know if it's your editor for certain tho
<cerneula> so, no idea? no one?
<bdelin88> ...anyone else want to help me get X working?
<onetinsoldier> gyron: did you proceed this with the 'sudo' command?
<bonez45> what  is the site to check what a web is running, the server behind it?
<bdelin88> i have the logfile and xorg posted from command line already
<gyron> onetinsoldier: Nope
<hydo> Before I go out and buy a new video card, I thought I'd ask: Are things still the same with video drivers? ie. nvidia support is really good, ATI is still proprietary / pain in the ass, etc.?  I'm 90% sold on getting an nvidia card...
<onetinsoldier> gyron: to creat files in most directories you need to be 'root'. so try using the sudo command.
<onetinsoldier> create*
<gyron> onetinsoldier: Ok, it took this time
<sahil_> is anyone familiar with sabayon-this program you use to manage desktop profiles for multiple users? i want another way sabayon keeps crashing
<onetinsoldier> gyron: ok. good!
<bdelin88> hydo: yes i think so
<|Kamen|> gnea: tvtime starts and immediatley closes
<kasu_> I eat SHIT JABADOOOO
<kasu_> and use linux
<kasu_> :DDDDDDDDDd
<Gnea> |Kamen|: try it from a terminal, it will tell you why
<bonez45> thanks
<blackvd> looking for a copy of darkroom theme that comes with Ibex anyone know where I can find it?
<Gnea> !language | kasu_
<ubottu> kasu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hydo> bdelin88: Yep, that seems to be the general gist from the forums as well.  Thanks!
<bdelin88> can anyone help me get my freaking GUI up again
<Gnea> !anyone | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bdelin88> the question is included
<Gnea> no it's not, you said X is broken, you didn't say why.
<bdelin88> Gnea: i have already said why way at the beginning...
<Gnea> bdelin88: sorry, don't have time for scrollback.
<bdelin88> Gnea: ray just kinda left me hangin :(
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alex_21> Can  someone PM me and tell me how to up the volume in a standard gnome installation. I am supporting a sighted person and am blind myself, so knowing what to tell them is helpful. PMining is needed for this becauseee this channel is too crowded for my screen reader to manage properly
<|Kamen|> gnea:    xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<onetinsoldier> bdelin88: perhaps you should include the pastebin address in your line. not everyone has followed what you have been going over with raylu for the past 30 minutes. ;-)
<Gnea> |Kamen|: hrm, try tvtime -h
<bdelin88> yes i know... i am just tired of typing
<Gnea> |Kamen|: you should get a bunch of options, should be one there for 'device'
<onetinsoldier> bdelin88: i understand
<Gnea> bdelin88: then take a break and try again later
<gyron> onetinsoldier: now when I try to cp RT2860STA.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat it tells me cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat': No such file or directory
<bdelin88> Gnea: one sec, workin on typin the question again
<Gnea> bdelin88: sure
<|Kamen|> gnea: I see it. lemme play with this a second.
<onetinsoldier> gyron: are you sure you're in the right place to copy the file? are you in the directory that has the .dat file?
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps I got a document too big to  fit on a  A4 legel paper and it need to  be resized..  in side the printer..  it's a pdf application for a position .  any ideas?  the landscape button is shaded and I doubt it would work anyways
<bbelt16ag> any other info you need let me know I could send it to you  as well for tesitng.
<alex_21> Can  someone PM me and tell me how to up the volume in a standard gnome installation. I am supporting a sighted person and am blind myself, so knowing what to tell them is helpful. PMining is needed for this becauseee this channel is too crowded for my screen reader to manage properly
<bdelin88> Gnea: ok... i reinstalled ubuntu, now i am trying to update my graphics, so, last time i had to download them from nvidia's site because restricted drivers crashes it.  SO i did that... I made a backup of the default xorg as well... after the driver is installed and is allowed to reconfigure xorg, xorg crashes, even the backup does not restore it.   I know that last time i was somehow able to get to the gui and the nvidia tool, and that allowed my to set up
<|Kamen|> gnea: specifying device gets me the same message. this appears to be an output issue
<sluimers> hi, I have a small problem, I would like my keyboard to immediately type the symbol ' when I type that character
<sluimers> instead my keyboard waits for another character so that it can type éáóú and stuff
<gyron> onetinsoldier: I am sure that the directory I am in has RT2860STA.dat
<onetinsoldier> gyron: make sure there is only one space between name of the file and dir you are copying it to. looks like you have tow spaces there. maybe that's the problem? i don't know for sure
<gyron> But there is no Wireless folder under etc
<Gnea> bdelin88: oh my....
<sluimers> How can I change that keys function?
<sluimers> How can I change that key's function?
<Gnea> |Kamen|: are you sure it's the correct /dev?
<bdelin88> Gnea: yea i am trying to be detailed lol: here is the paste of that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84479/
<onetinsoldier> gyron: try  file RT2860STA.dat   ...what do you get from that command?
<|Kamen|> gnea: yes, I am positive
<Ximal> is there anyway i could find out why my vlc  player all the sudden stopped working ? i tried opening it while i was burning a dvd and the processor load hit 100 percent and then went back down and now nothing but movie player will work
<|Kamen|> however I do not recognize what YUY2 is
<gyron> onetinsoldier: There is no wireless folder in etc
<bdelin88> Gnea: actually this will make it easier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84480/ <- that is a paste of my question and has links to my XORG and XORG LOG files
<alex_21> Urgent, Can  someone PM me and tell me how to up the volume in a standard gnome installation. I am supporting a sighted person and am blind myself, so knowing what to tell them is helpful. PMining is needed for this becauseee this channel is too crowded for my screen reader to manage properly
<onetinsoldier> gyron: perhaps you need to go into /etc and create it
<sluimers> hi, I have a small problem, I would like my keyboard to immediately type the symbol ' when I type that character. Right now my keyboard waits for another character so that it can type éáóú and stuff
<Moradan> how can I get a list of installed packages in the terminal?
<onetinsoldier> gyron: you can aslo doit form the dir you are currently in
<onetinsoldier> gyron: like so...  sudo mkdir /etc/wireless
<One_More_Time> hi
<Alexplay> Where do i change my regional configuration like country?
<Gnea> bdelin88: well see, here's the thing: we don't support the use of the nvidia driver directly from nvidia's website. it breaks things. your system, is broken. see the pattern here? Ubuntu *does* have a few different nvidia packages that work for some older cards that have become antiquitated... i see what you've posted and that only reinforces it.
<zsquareplusc> Moradan: dpkg -l
<paolo>  Hi. some days ago the audio stopped working... without a reason that I can understand. I don't know what can I do, in order to solve the problem... what do you suggest ?
<Moradan> zsquareplusc, thanks a lot
<bdelin88> Gnea: i have a new card, an 8800 gts, i used the restricted drivers last time i installed intrepid and IT broke my system :)
<bdelin88> Gnea: i tried the drivers from the nvidia site, and worked wonderfully until a new kernel version was downloaded
<zsquareplusc> paolo: check if this applies for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<bdelin88> Gnea: oh i'm sry i am a badass and i solved the problem myself :)
<Gnea> bdelin88: well, now it's broken even further. :) first things first: get rid of the driver that you downloaded from nvidia's site
<Alexplay> Where do i change my regional configuration like country?
<bdelin88> Gnea: i added "BusID" and the options for that, and i have a gui now
<bdelin88> Gnea: it seems that the xorg did not know which GTS to make primary
<|Kamen|> ok, the extended error message its giving me says it needs YUY2 overlay support in my video card drivers. I'm using ATI onboard graphics with the FGLRX drivers
<Gnea> bdelin88: riiiight, it works so well that it doesn't work now :P
<whyameye> sluimers: you played with System -> Prefs -> Keyboard ?
<bdelin88> Gnea: "PCI:1:0:0" fixed it
<skorasaurus> i'm trying to use gksudo and each time that I start it up (in the command line), a window appears in my toolbar, and then disappears, and the command is returned in the terminal.
<bdelin88> Gnea: no no, it IS fixed
<Gnea> bdelin88: oh, okay. well, when it comes time to upgrade, you'll remember what I said. :)
<sluimers> whyameye, just a bit
<paolo> zsquareplusc: let's have a look. thnks
<machetemike> I'm trying to get irssi to display all messages/queries sent to me in the active window, instead of a query/msg window. How can I go about doing this? I've looked for a script to do it but came up empty handed
<gyron> onetinsoldier: The next step is to actually load the driver. I am in Ubuntu 8.04 (In Gnome). How do I do that?
<Gnea> |Kamen|: sounds like it should work just fine... do you have your coax hooked up?
<eseven73> machetemike: /help ignore
<n8tuser> skorasaurus-> which gui based app you need to run?
<bdelin88> Gnea: lol maybe.... last time a xorg backup and restore fixed the thing with the new kernel
<alex_21> Urgent, Can  someone PM me and tell me how to up the volume in a standard gnome installation. I am supporting a sighted person and am blind myself, so knowing what to tell them is helpful. PMining is needed for this becauseee this channel is too crowded for my screen reader to manage properly
<bdelin88> Gnea: i will make a backup and use restricted and see if something better happens
<whyameye> sluimers: I'm not sure. I would play with the keyboard layout in Gnome and the keyboard settings in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skorasaurus> n8tuser, nautalis (removing trash that is locked)
<paolo> zsquareplusc: it doesn't help
<n8tuser> skorasaurus-> can you not just use the command line and prefix it with sudo ?
<onetinsoldier> gyron: i doubt you will need to reboot. but i can't know for certain for something like this. anyway, try the modprobe command.  sudo modprobe <module_name>
<bdelin88> Gnea: if i install restricted will it erase my nvidia driver or do i need to remove that manually
<Gnea> bdelin88: that's just weird. i've always been able to get any nvidia or ati card to work with the restricted drivers in ubuntu.
<|Kamen|> gnea: yes. not coax but using video in :)
<bdelin88> Gnea: yea... out of the box when i upgraded with restricted, it just broke everything
<Gnea> bdelin88: you'll need to a) remove the driver using the shell script (with the --uninstall option, i think?), b) install the driver from the repository.
<skorasaurus> i did a quick search on the forums, recommended to use gksudo. how can i find where the trash is located
<n8tuser> skorasaurus-> you typed the command as   gksudo nautilus &   ?
<Gnea> |Kamen|: composite?
<sluimers> whyameye, I want to change two keys, not change to an entirely different layout
<zsquareplusc> paolo: you checked the mixer settings? PCM channel is up and mot muted?
<skorasaurus> yes, i did.
<n8tuser> !trash | skorasaurus
<ubottu> skorasaurus: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bdelin88> Gnea: so i run --uninstall nvidia.run?
<skorasaurus> aha !
<paolo> zsquareplusc: yes
<skorasaurus> i was looking in .Trash
<kasu_> <vipet> nefeled..itt mar felnottek vannak tulnyomo reszt..szoval csak eretten :)
<Gnea> bdelin88: it's been so long since i ran that... years, in fact. just do a nvidia.run --help  to see what options there are
<kasu_> megvan
<kasu_> _D
<|Kamen|> gnea: no, RCA. the problem is not with the tv card
<Gnea> |Kamen|: yeah, RCA plugs into the Composite (i know, i have the same card. ;) )
<bdelin88> Gnea: rgr, thanks man
<bdelin88> Gnea: still learning :) i printed off a bunch of manuals on the terminal so...yea...
<Gnea> bdelin88: everyone starts somewhere ;)
<|Kamen|> gnea: I'm trying something I just found, involves an xorg.conf edit,...
<Gnea> |Kamen|: er, shouldn't need to edit xorg.conf, but i'm not too familiar with fglrx..
<skorasaurus> n8tuser, thanks, I got it now :)
<alex_21> Urgent, Can  someone PM me and tell me how to up the volume in a standard gnome installation. I am supporting a sighted person and am blind myself, so knowing what to tell them is helpful. PMining is needed for this becauseee this channel is too crowded for my screen reader to manage properly
<machetemike> eseven73: sure i could ignore MSGS, but how would that filter them to the active channel, and not just flat out ignore them?
<c0r0> net
<|Kamen|> gnea: a forum post I found advised adding an option in xorg.conf to enable the overlay support. trying this now
<tclduh> Where is the default htdoc or equivalent in Ubuntu 1.10?
<eseven73> machetemike: i got just the site you need, one sec its on my other comp :)
<gustavold> hi, where is put the package when I do a apt-get -d ?
<Gnea> |Kamen|: check this out too... http://tinyurl.com/5ljt32
<|Kamen|> well, once the system comes back up from a reboot that is...
<machetemike> eseven73: Thanks :)
<lipinski> How do you restore GNome settings?
<lipinski> I was messing around with installing KMyMoney - which required a lot of KDE libraries.
<onetinsoldier> tclduh: what does htdoc do?
<zsquareplusc> tclduh: /var/www?
<onetinsoldier> tclduh: are you looking for htdig?
<lipinski> Now, when I log in, Gnome is all messed up - I have not title bars on my windows, so I can't resize, close, etc.
<onetinsoldier> !htdig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htdig
<alex_21> Urgent, Can  someone PM me and tell me how to up the volume in a standard gnome installation. I am supporting a sighted person and am blind myself, so knowing what to tell them is helpful. PMining is needed for this becauseee this channel is too crowded for my screen reader to manage properly
<Mud> alex_21: just a normale partition setup?
<Winkz> quit
<atarinox> Hi, I need help installing windows on a PC that already has Ubuntu, a dual boot setup. I'd like to preserve all my settings/installed applications. Is there a guide someone knows of that walks you through this? My google-fu just brings up the reverse situation (installing ubuntu on windows box). Thanks
<eseven73> machetemike: http://wouter.coekaerts.be/site/irssi/wclf
<eseven73> sorry took so long, Opera + Java is a joke, as much as i love Opera :/
<|Kamen|> gnea: ok tvtime is now trying to display...something. I've got other issues on this machine for video input but at least its not crashing out on me. how do I pull up tvtimes configuration menu?
<alex_21> Normal Gnome ext3 setup
<Ab3L> hello
<simplexio> atarinox: insert cd, install, insert live cd and fix grub
<machetemike> thanks eseven73
<zsquareplusc> atarinox: just install windoze to a free partition. and after that you need to restore your GRUB (boot loader) see "/msg ubottu grub" for more info
<simplexio> atarinox: easy, far as i know, but havent done it. and i wont do it
<eseven73> ya machetemike
<eseven73> yw*
<benoit_> salu
<alex_21> Urgent, Can  someone PM me and tell me how to up the volume in a standard gnome installation. I am supporting a sighted person and am blind myself, so knowing what to tell them is helpful. PMining is needed for this becauseee this channel is too crowded for my screen reader to manage properly
<simplexio> atarinox: biggest "problem" is that windows wants to overwrite mbr which destroys grub, so you need that ubutn ulivecd too to fix it
<UnknownUser57> !fr benoit_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr benoit_
<nonix4> hmm... to pause apt-mirror, just kill it & start it again? or will that waste ridiculous amounts of bandwidth?
<Ab3L> i have a little problem with kubuntu. i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now kubuntu does not work any more. it stops at the following step: http://pastebin.com/d782f2f1b . Suggestions?
<prassyy> hello, i just installed ubuntu and somehow i'm still unable to check if my bluetooth is installed properly or not, as the light on my 4 year old ibm r51 doesn't seem to light up, any suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: no. onthe command line press  Ctrl-S
<atarinox> simplexio, so I just clear a space for windows at the end of my partition table? and then install it there, then next I boot, insert live CD and all's well?
<dotblank> run hciconfiug
<dotblank> hciconfig
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: it was started from cron...
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: oh
<UnknownUser57> benoi_ va a #ubuntu-fr pour mieux comprendre
<simplexio> atarinox: yes. like i said far as i know. havent done it
<prassyy> i did run hciconfig. but it did nothing gave me next prompt .. am i missing something?
<nonix4> need the bandwidth for something else for a couple hours, it has downloaded some 42 gigabytes by now... no idea when it'll complete.
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: i'm prety sure there is a way to pause it.. but i forget.. look at the man page for 'kill'. look and see if you can send it a pause signal with the kill command
<leifdk> hey guys have a small problem
<Photoguy_> Good.
<Photoguy_> :)
<Photoguy_> Found it.
<leifdk> naa not you
<Photoguy_> Sorry.
<Photoguy_> :P
<leifdk> :)
<FloodBot3> Photoguy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regeya> o_O
<Photoguy_> Sorry..bot.
<leifdk> guys i need a linux distro that is internet install and good and stable
<prassyy> guys, may i know how to check if my bluetooth is installed or not?
<simplexio> atarinox: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<lipinski> Anyone know how to restore Gnome when some KDE/Qt installation has messed everything up?
<jareth_> hi all, I get the following error when trying to play a mp3 file with mpg123 [../../../src/audio.c:267] error: Unable to set up output device! Constraints: 44100, 22050 or 11025Hz.
<regeya> hm...doesn't ubuntu offer a net install?  I just installed fc10 on another machine, and it has a netinstall iso...debian also offers a netinstall option...
<jareth_> anyone some idea where to look?
<regeya> giggity giggity
<chamuscas> is this the best place to ask about wich IDE is the best
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: looks like   kill -s STOP <process_number>     would do it
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: hmm, it is a perl script and I don't see any signal handlers in the source... at least w/ grep
<chamuscas> not the best
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: uggh
<Quagmire> well I'll be ...I made it to the IRC using ubuntu COOL
<chamuscas> the most useful to my propose
<regeya> chamuscas: not really, and besides, 'best' is pretty subjective :->
<Quagmire> Yep I'm a newb
<alex_21> Thatnks for all your help
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: perl script that runs 20 wgets
<alex_21> Good Day. Shaw bash
<chamuscas> regeya, yeh i know my mistake
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: roger... i dunno man
<regeya> hehe
<jareth_> I somehow messed up sound in X, fixed that but now mpg123 is broken somehow
<nonix4> onetinsoldier: so maybe sending the stop to those wgets instead would work better... or just the program group.
<JulioNeto> I'm trying to upgrade to INtrepid Ibex following the "oficial" tutorial... I have mounted the image but when I run ' sudo sh /media/cdrom1/cdromupgrade' nothing happen! Any idea?
<regeya> unless the offtopic police have gone home, in which case, fire away
<chamuscas> regeya, can you advise me a chat room ?
<onetinsoldier> nonix4: perhaps.. if it were me, i'd probably be trying it
<Quagmire> It took me a while to stumble into the synaptics app,m but then I typed in xchat and here I am
<|Kamen|> hmmm. ok tvtime is working now, except its trying to use the tv tuner on the card, I see no option to choose vidoe in
<Quagmire> excuse me while I pat myself on the back LOL
<jareth_> hi all, I get the following error when trying to play a mp3 file with mpg123 [../../../src/audio.c:267] error: Unable to set up output device! Constraints: 44100, 22050 or 11025Hz. anyone some idea?
<oleg9933> hallo
<nonix4> jareth_: use dmix as output device instead of hw?
<Fenix|work> Anyone have any ideas as to why booting 8.04.1 LiveCD leaves me at a BusyBox (initramfs) prompt?
<DasEi> jareth: does your sounddriver work ?
<jareth_> nonix4: i will try.. one mom
<DasEi> ﻿Fenix|work:did you verify the medium ?
<DasEi> did*
<Fenix|work> yes
<allsystemsarego> regeya, I'm an offtopic agent undercover, but shh don't tell anyone
<Quagmire> how do I add another network into xchat? I'm a mod on another network and would like to let this guy know that I actually made it ...LOL I know I know quit laughing
<DasEi> ﻿Fenix|work:try bootoptions then, see:
<DasEi> !bootoptions | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Fenix|work: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<nonix4> DasEi: sounds like a card needs software remixing for whichever frequency the mp3 is in
<jareth_> DasEi: yes i do have sound.. pulseaudio settings seem alright as mpd works fine when watching a movie in totem with sound
<tylerknowsthis> trying to dual boot vista/xp from a previously vista machine ... is there an order to which OS I should install first? what's up with the 10GB 'recovery' partition at the start of the drive, is that where I have to install XP?
<Moradan> is there apache in the default installation of the ubuntu-server?
<|Kamen|> argh. this crap is going to drive me back to windows. everything I dont need works, but everything that will do what I need bombs out on me
<lipinski> Where can I get help fixing a messed up Gnome config?
<allsystemsarego> Moradan, no, but just install the apache2 package
<jareth_> nonix4: how do I do that?
<nonix4> jareth_: is mpg123 actually using pulseaudio or some more direct device?
<DasEi> !alsa |  jareth_
<ubottu> jareth_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<prassyy> typing hciconfig gets me nothing, nothing at all yet i have bluetooth in my ibm r51 laptop,  any help pls
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > Moradan
<ubottu> Moradan, please see my private message
<regeya> allsystemsarego: I was afk for a bit, and finally saw your comment...LOL
<prassyy> pls help
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > prassyy
<ubottu> prassyy, please see my private message
<Gnea> !bluetooth | prassyy
<ubottu> prassyy: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nnooplo> linuxac
<|Kamen|> tvtime is intermittantly displaying its config menu. most of the time I cant see it to change anything
<tarelerulz> I have all 2 gb mkv of one of my movies and it runs the cpu like 60% and mplayer like 90% something must be wrong.  Is that normal
<nonix4> jareth_: well, there're several packages providing mpg123... including mpg123-alsa, mpg123-esd and mpg123-nas. Think the base package is compiled against oss, which is rather obsolete...
<reenignEesreveR> i dist-upgraded my kubuntu 8.04 and now x server isn't giving me anything above 640 x 480 resolution :(
<raylu> not so much obsolete as ubuntu doesn't use it
<jareth_> DasEi: alsa works fine, just want mpg123 to use pulse
<raylu> !resolution | reenignEesreveR
<ubottu> reenignEesreveR: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DasEi> jareth_: why not alsa ?
<raylu> !kubuntu > reenignEesreveR
<ubottu> reenignEesreveR, please see my private message
<nonix4> jareth_: mpg123-esd could be more pulseaudioish variant of it... but the -a is for selecting audiodevice
<olrrai> I upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 AMD64, cant ping this ubuntu hostname from other machines, but ping ip works
<prassyy> bluetooth driver for ibm r51 pls
<olrrai> and I can ping other hostnames
<ikonia> prassyy: probABLY ALREADY IN THE KERNEL
<nonix4> olrrai: because you haven't put the hostname in dns (or hosts files, which nobody uses)
<jareth_> nonix4: it has worked fine before. untill i installed libao-pulse, noticed it crewed up mpg123, then removed the package and after that mpg123 still doesn't work for me.
<ikonia> olrrai: looks like resolving off /etc/hosts, check for your hostname in /etc/hsots
<jareth_> nonix4: i try with -a swicth
<olrrai> nonix4, ikonia: I put the hostname in /etc/hosts: 192.168.1.2 wrk
<Quagmire> onetinsoldier: could you answer a question about xchat?
<jareth_> nonix4: still th esame
<sentry_o> hello, I am using ubuntu 8.10 and "smb://IP Address" is not working.
<nonix4> jareth_: which audio device is it trying to use - oss, alsa, esd?
<olrrai> nonix4, ikonia: also /etc/hostname is wrk
<ikonia> olrrai: what do you mean "is wrk"
<jareth_> DasEi: because when using alsa one app blocks my soundcard
<olrrai> ikonia: it the ubuntu amd64 8.04 hostname
<ikonia> olrrai: so what happens when you ping wrk  ?
<olrrai> ikonia: to ping wrk from other machines
<ikonia> olrrai: you can't do that
<jareth_> nonix4: can't tell you ... : Unable to set up output device! Constraints: 44100, 22050 or 11025Hz.
<ikonia> olrrai: you need to setup a name resolution service
<jareth_> nonix4: seems it can't find any
<olrrai> ikonia: ping wrk from here works, but not from another machines
<olrrai> ikonia: how to setud that?
<ikonia> olrrai: of course it does because you've got a map in your /etc/hosts
<DasEi> jareth_: my alsa doesn't , I can for example listen to amarok, have pidginsounds and (could) parallel watch a film (though stupid...)
<ikonia> olrrai: thats a reasonable ammount of work
<jareth_> DasEi: what are your settings then?
<olrrai> ikonia: but I cant ping other hostname from here
<ikonia> olrrai: I'vce just said because you have no name resolution setu p
<ikonia> olrrai: to ping things on y our internal network you need to setup a name resolution service
<AJC_Z0> Running 8.10 x86-64 desktop, using Pulseaudio (default). Gnome volume slider is max, as is pulseaudio bar in alsamixer. How do I turn up the volume further?
<jareth_> DasEi: notice that i would like to run mpd as a daemon and i need sound in console
<DasEi> jareth_: first ensure in alsamixergui that your s-card is listed correctly, then all outputs to alsa and also install libflashplugin
<edl> \q
<olrrai> ikonia: my /etc/resolv.conf : nameserver 192.168.1.1 # is my router
<ikonia> olrrai: but thats not an internal name server
<mon^rch> how do I set totem to be the default plugin in firefox?
<nonix4> jareth_: mpg123 -a foo bar.mp3 # and then change the foo to somethin actually useful...
<jareth_> DasEi: now i got sound from mpd but no volumecontrols working any more and totem sound is locked ...:(
<event> hello, somebody knows how i can install my sound card on ubuntu? its a x-fi xtreme gamer
<zsquareplusc> jareth_: mpd is probably accessing the hardware ALSA device and not the pulseaudio deamon. so the deamon cant play anymore
<recon69> have a question, updating the kernal of 8.04 to a more recent one to try fix a bug, is it practical?
<ikonia> recon69: no
<jareth_> zsquareplusc: i changed mpd.conf so it should be using pulse
<lipinski> How do I restore my desktop after it got messed up by some KDE/Qt installation?
<event> hello, somebody knows how i can install my sound card on ubuntu? its a x-fi xtreme gamer
<ikonia> event: the x-fi has poor linux support
<fosco_> event, try gstreamer-properties and test it
<event> sorry i dont understan, its impossible ?
<ikonia> event: depends what features you want, if you google it you'll find it has really bad support
<Ximal> anyone ?/
<event> :$
<event> i just want sound lol
<event> nothing more
<ikonia> Ximal: what's up ?
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/d7aaf03ba     ,jareth_, run these 5 cmds and reboot, try again
<fosco_> event, execute gstreamer-properties
<nonix4> jareth_: hmm... does "mpg123 -a dmix:0,0 foo.mp3" list only 48kHz s16 as available?
<event> where i can find this? im new on linux
<fosco_> open a terminal and execute it
<almark1> Hello all, would typing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop get my ubuntu 8.10 back to normal? Reinstall everything ?
<fosco_> almark1, no
<jareth_> DasEi: will try
<almark1> I need a second opinion anyone?
<jareth_> DasEi: mpd config should also default to alsa?
<DasEi> jareth_:yes
<jareth_> DasEi: ok.. brb
<eseven73> 98% of the time when someone in here tells you to run a command, its gonna be done in a terminal (alt + F2)
<hporse> hi. how can i add a user in ubuntu from the command line? i tried useradd, but switch user (su) doesn't work properly that way.
<almark1> I am having problems reproducing an error from the update manager, I can't update again, I want to re update so I can post this error, How do I do that, apt-get update doesn't redo it>
<eitreach> I have a few problems relating to samba. anyone able to assist?
<hateball> hporseⅅ adduser
<regeya> aye, so it is, eseven73, but unless your setup is different than default, alt-f2 isn't what brings up a terminal...
<nonix4> jareth_: how about "mpg123 -a pulse foo.mp3"?
<ikonia> hporse: user the gui if your not happy with the command linux
<regeya> o_O
<OiPenguin> Se Se Xorg.0.log her: http://kvisle.no/xubuntu.log I'm trying to make a s6010 work, which has this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/238105
<raylu> hporse: su = superuser
<jareth_> nonix4: still the same
<almark1> how do I force update manager to update again?
<raylu> hporse: also, use adduser instead of useradd
<raylu> almark1: which update manager? synaptic?
<t0m__> Hi any report of there being problems after a screen comes out of standby on 8.10 for other users?
<ikonia> t0m__: no
<almark1> The distro one in Gnome that pops up and says"update available "
<Ximal> is there anyway i could find out why my vlc  player all the sudden stopped working ? i tried opening it while i was burning a dvd and the processor load hit 100 percent and then went back down and now nothing but movie player will work
<Ximal> ikonia that is the issue..
<infra> o/
<t0m__> :P just me then lol
<nonix4> jareth_: umm, add -q and read the *first* line of mpg123 output, that being the cause and not the end result :)
<raylu> t0m__: er...yes
<raylu> t0m__: suspend support has always been hit or miss
<almark1> :raylu its synaptic I think
<ikonia> Ximal: have you rebooted ?
<infra> hello everyone
<nonix4> jareth_: as in mpg123 -q -a pulse foo.mp3
<zelhar> Hello ...
<infra> I just started using Ubuntu
<ikonia> Ximal: probably locked in memory
<Ximal> i ebooted
<Ximal> already.. and it's not showing as a process
<ikonia> Ximal: what happens if you launch vlc from the command linu
<raylu> almark1: i'm not familiar with synaptic. you can try "sudo aptitude update" to update the package list and "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" to upgrade the actual pacakges
<almark1> :raylu thanks
<raylu> ikonia: rebooting isn't usually a valid solution
<jareth_> nonix4: compiling alsa right now...
<ikonia> raylu: I didn't say it was, I asked if he had
<t0m__> ah worked on 8.04
<raylu> ikonia: why would it matter?
<raylu> t0m__: you could consider downgrading to the 8.04 kernel
<nonix4> jareth_: it should differ for "-a pulse" and "-a dmix" and "-a hw"... compiling, why?
<ikonia> raylu: if it was stuck in memory it would flush the ram
<Ximal> it starts from command prompt aka terminal
<raylu> ikonia: stuck in memory?
<ikonia> raylu: I wanted ot know the stat
<ikonia> estate
<mrluap> Does anyone know if its possible to create a bridge with a virtual ip? eh0:6 I keep getting wierd errors
<hporse> hateball: thanks a lot
<t0m__> posted a bug
<Ximal> but not from right clicking
<ikonia> raylu: zombied in memory that hadn't been cleared down due to a crash, but was cleared from the process table
<hporse> ikonia: the guy does not work
<ikonia> hporse: the gui doesn't work, in what way ?
<t0m__> 8.10 had a lot of bugs four my setup
<raylu> ikonia: shouldn't the kernel clear the memory in that case?
<hporse> ikonia: from ssh
<ikonia> Ximal: right clicking to launch it from the gui?
<ikonia> raylu: it should use
<ikonia> raylu: sorry, it should yes
<Vhghost> hidi-ho
<gawd> hell-o world
<ikonia> raylu: it doesn't always though, there are bugs
<Ximal> gui launch = fail
<raylu> ikonia: something as simple as clearing memory after a cache happens 99.99...% of the time; it's almost never the cause of a problem
<Vhghost> anyone know whats a good progy to use that can do Divx or ( vid file ) to dvd movie ? burning software ?
<ikonia> Ximal: what happens if you launch it with a left click (unless I miss-read that you where launching with a right click)
<Ximal> right click only
<Ximal> left click is movie player aka totem/streamer
<ikonia> Ximal: try launching it from the drop down menu
<MaT-dg1> How can I use a usb-stick for wireless instead of the build-in wireless from laptop?
<ikonia> raylu: what are you trying to prove, I just asked the state of his machine,
<Ximal> works from applications drop down menu
<almark1> :raylu it is removing what update tried to install yesterday, Do i need to re update after this?
<lipinski> How do I fix missing window titlebars?
<psudo> any one help installing win-cp
<fosco_> lipinski, just execute metacity --replace
<lipinski> metacity --replace gives me a Segmentation Fault
<psudo> any one help installing win-cp on ubuntu 8.04 *
<ikonia> Ximal: so if you just right click on the desktop you get an option to launch vlc ?
<ikonia> psudo: what is win-cp ?
<lipinski> I don't use Compiz.  Appearance -> Visual Effects tab is set to None.
<psudo> ikonia,  its a web panel
<raylu> ikonia: put it another way, you're going down the wrong track
<Ximal> no ikonia ... i'm right clicking a file to play a video ..
<fosco_> lipinski, wow, then... try to install and execute any other window manager
<lunaphyte_> hi :)
<ikonia> raylu: I'm not going down any track
<shams> i use subversion package. how can svn detects my new files and add they automatically?
<raylu> almark1: i don't understand
<lipinski> Something happened after I tried to install KMyMoney (A KDE App).  After next boot, everything seems to be like a Gnome/KDE mmixup
<Ximal> a tv show file .. and it's not working ... but when i drop it down from menu and then launch it from terminal it works fine
<ikonia> raylu: I asked what the state of his machine was
<lunaphyte_> do i *really* need these ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard packages?
<raylu> shams: add them to ...the repository?
<ikonia> raylu: if you want to have some sort of ego contest, do it in another room
<AJC_Z0> DasEi: Was that reply to me? If so, then I see no "alsamixergui"
<lipinski> fosco_: How do I install and executa another window manager
<nonix4> mrluap: bridge devices do not need IPs at all but devices on both sides should have compatible configuration
<raylu> ikonia: one could also say "if you want to provide support, do it here"
<fosco_> lipinski, just try sudo apt-get install openbox && openbox
<lunaphyte_> i have other systems that have been running for years and done just fine with upgrades and such and they don't have these packages.
<shams> raylu: if i don't know that which files are new, then can subversion help me to detects they?
<ikonia> raylu: what do you think I'm doing, if you want to fix his problem 0 fix it
<zelhar> I DON'T have: "System → Administration → Network"
<lipinski> fosco_: thanks.  Will try that.
<raylu> lunaphyte_: if a package gets added to ubuntu-minimal/standard, you won't get it
<Vhghost> Anyone ? Divx (vid files) to dvd burning software out there ?
<gyron31> Anyone here able to help me get online using Wi-fi? I have the driver loaded.
<zelhar> How can I change the name of my computer and its network
<DasEi> ﻿AJC_Z0:  former jareth_ ?
<raylu> ikonia: that's alright :D multiple people providing support to one person is usually bad
<lunaphyte_> raylu: yeah, true, i guess.
<raylu> shams: again, update your local sandbox or update the repository?
<DasEi> !k3b | Vhghost
<ubottu> Vhghost: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<raylu> shams: in both cases, yes
<ikonia> raylu: and yet you chipped in
<raylu> ikonia: to you, not to him
<lunaphyte_> it's just a bit annoying with some of these dependencies that i have no interest in and don't need.
<Vhghost> Thank you!!!
<shams> raylu: how?
<raylu> lunaphyte_: yeah. i've already gotten rid of both :P
<raylu> shams: for the third time, update your local sandbox or update the remote repository?
<zelhar> Any ideas ??
<ikonia> raylu: with a pointless comment - I asked the state of his machine, as I said if you want to try to help, help, if you want an ego contest, do it else where
<lipinski> fosco_: that worked, and gave me window title bars again (so now I can move stuff).  How do I find what went wrong?
<gyron31> raylu: How do I get online with Wi-Fi, once I have the driver loaded?
<lunaphyte_> raylu: thanks - that answers my question :)
<olrrai> ikonia: hey
<linny> hai guys is there a room for alterative wm like openbox here ?
<olrrai> ikonia: I install samba and works
<fosco_> lipinski, ummm difficult, strace metacity --replace and report a bug with the info it shows
<raylu> ikonia: again, i spoke to you, not him, about the way in which you were providing support. i don't want to confuse him (or "help," as you put it) since you are already helping him
<nonix4> lunaphyte_: well the other packages are supposed to depend on packages they really need... so the chances of new packages appearing that you actually want are slim
<shams> raylu: i copy a patch to my local working copy. but i don't know which of patch files are new, that i can add they. i want to know how can subversion detects new files automatically
<raylu> gyron31: does "iwlist scan" show what you want?
<prassyy> prassyy@prassyy-laptop:~$ hcitool dev
<prassyy> Devices:
<raylu> shams: um...do you mean literaly a .patch file?
<almark1> :raylu Yesterday the update failed and couldn't install the image and kernel, I have been having problems because of the update, I wanted to redo it and that should fix it.
<prassyy> how to install bluetooth manually?
<shams> raylu: yes
<AJC_Z0> DasEi: Who, me? No, I'm new and clueless
<fosco_> prassyy, sudo aptitude install bluez-utils && sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<raylu> shams: then...this has nothing to do with svn...?
<gyron31> raylink: this is the result of that scan Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:58:F4:B1:6B
<gyron31>                     ESSID:"dlink"
<gyron31>                     Mode:Managed
<gyron31>                     Channel:6
<gyron31>                     Quality:81/100  Signal level:-58 dBm  Noise level:-87 dBm
<FloodBot3> gyron31: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gyron31>                     Encryption key:off
<nonix4> raylu: even worse than the cacophony of multiple ppl attempting to support somebody is multiple ppl masquerading advocacy as support... sometimes even w/out knowing that :-/
<psudo> any one help installing web-cp on ubuntu 8.04 **
<prassyy> thanks fosco
<zelhar> Guys,I DON'T have: "System → Administration → Network" (I have ubuntu 8.10 and also kubunutu and xubuntu installed) where is it and how can I change my computer name and network name
<raylu> almark1: right, but you said something about reversing the update
<raylu> nonix4: advocacy = ?
<DasEi> ﻿AJC_Z0: so I didn't replay to you, whats your issue ?
<ikonia> psudo: is it in the repos
<blame> I installed mini-pci WLAN card in my laptop. Is there a good GUI tool to navigate trough the available wireless connections?
<DasEi> ﻿AJC_Z0: * reply
<raylu> gyron31: for now, try dhclient wlan0/eth1/whatever
<psudo> ikonia,  No but there is a deb for it on their site how ever it isnt working out for me because i have apache2 not apache
<gyron31> my apologies for the flood
<almark1> :raylu Don't let me confuse you, sorry, I meant I wanted update to update again, so this could be remedied.
<recon69> zelhar: do you have System->Preferences->Main menu"?
<ikonia> psudo: so you'll need a deb building with the correct dependencies for ubuntu, maybe drop them a note explaining your request
<keffie_jayx> can anyone help with a bt878 capture card?
<almark1> :raylu I have /boot setup different then other ppl, due to my Gentoo install on another partition.
<sweetgum> how can i increase the size of my ubuntu partition?
<nonix4> raylu: wordnet definition: "n : active support; especially the act of pleading or arguing for something" -- the last three words in that description are sometimes problematic :)
<zelhar> yes
<Ximal> zelhar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150761
<Ximal> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-815036.html
<Ximal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6220198
<raylu> almark1: ok; did anything go wrong with aptitude's update/upgrade?
<sweetgum> ive installed it using the windows install
<almark1> :raylu And Ubuntu wanted to install a kernel to /boot after that Ubuntu crashed and then I had to fix it.
<almark1> :raylu yesterday? do you mean.
<raylu> almark1: just now, i mean. i thought you ran it today/recently?
<AJC_Z0> DasEi:  Running 8.10 x86-64 desktop, using Pulseaudio (default). Gnome volume slider is max, as is pulseaudio bar in alsamixer. How do I turn up the volume further?
<sweetgum> how can i increase the size of my ubuntu partition? ive installed it using the windows installer.
<prassyy> prassyy@prassyy-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<prassyy>  * Starting bluetooth                                                   [ OK ]
<prassyy> but still no devices
<raylu> sweetgum: gparted might do what you want
<prassyy> upon hcitool dev
<mphill> sweetgum: check out gparted to resize partitions
<DasEi> ﻿AJC_Z0: try using alsa, see:
<DasEi> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<almark1> :raylu I ran it yesterday <--- failed today ok
<AJC_Z0> I have read manual pages, wiki pages and tried really quite hard to solve this problem myself but can't find any other volume control
<sweetgum> raylue, mphill: could you link me to a site describing its usage please?
<zelhar> Thanks I'm going to try to solve it using your links....
<fosco_> prassyy, do you have gnome?
<raylu> almark1: in that case, could you pastebin the errors?
<raylu> sweetgum: it's a graphical tool :D
<prassyy> i have ubuntu
<mphill> sweetgum: its a gui applications, very simple to use.
<sweetgum> raylu: neat. installing :)
<nonix4> AJC_Z0: well there're (lossy) amplification options as well...
<almark1> :raylu no errors today, I can't reproduce those from yesterday
<mphill> sweetgum: google gparted live iso
<t0m__> are there details on how to confiure an ATI HD for sound over HDMI?
<hischild> I regularly  have a tooltip that doesn't seem to want to go away, usually being the tooltip from when you hover over the cross to close a program. Is there a way to remove this tooltip or to remove the remaining tooltip?
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum Please consider wubi installs a test drive and not for everyday use
<prassyy> fosco, i have ubuntu
<raylu> AJC_Z0: try other devices in the gnome volume control.
<fosco_> prassyy, then I assume you have gnome, just execute bluetooth-applet --singleton
<AJC_Z0> DasEi: When I previously tried switching to ALSA and disabling Pulseadio I lost sound and broke it so badly that I had to re-install
<almark1> :raylu all the update did today was remove what it did yesterday, it said removing unfinished packages today.
<raylu> almark1: er...then what's the problem?
<event> how i can install a GTK 2.x theme?
<raylu> almark1: o.0
<DasEi> ﻿AJC_Z0: which s-card ?
<blame> I installed mini-pci WLAN card in my laptop. Is there a good GUI tool to navigate trough the available wireless connections?
<fosco_> event, just drop it over appearance window
<event> Just this?
<event> Ok will try.
<Jack_Sparrow> mphill gparted livecd will NOT work on a wubi installation
<event> Thanks.
<almark1> :raylu All I wanted to do was get update to work for me again, and then I could try again to update my Ubuntu studio.
<AJC_Z0> raylu: You mean in System -> Preferences -> Sound in Gnome?
<prassyy> fosco, bluetooth command not found.
<nonix4> AJC_Z0: you can test plain alsa with "pasuspender cat" combined with telling your sound app to use alsa directly
<recon69> AJC_Z0: have you tried alsamixer
<raylu> almark1: i don't think i've ever seen that before
<raylu> AJC_Z0: no, in gnome-volume-control
<nonix4> AJC_Z0: which players are you using?
<almark1> :raylu Honestly I don't know what Update did yesterday, but something made it not work, could be the kernel could not install in it place. I have Gentoo's grub not ubuntu's
<AJC_Z0> DasEi: What's the best way to show it?
<gyron31> raylu: It is saying Listening on LPF/ra0/00:18:e7:49:be:c8m, Sending on   LPF/ra0/00:18:e7:49:be:c8, etc. no leases discovered, how do I lease an IP address for the wifi card from it?
<raylu> almark1: i'm still kind of confused as to what's going on. could you run aptitude dist-upgrade one more time and pastebin the output for me?
<ikonia> psudo: apologies my connecction dropped
<almark1> :raylu sure
<prassyy> how do you make the text go red in here?
<DasEi> ﻿AJC_Z0: lshw
<raylu> prassyy: c flag = no colors, i believe
<psudo> ikonia,  np i have made an account on the fourm asking now :/
<AJC_Z0> nonix4: I'd like to use the default (pulse) if possible, else I'd have to reconfigure everything which uses a sound output
<AJC_Z0> recon69: Yes, with the result I described (i.e. the bar is at max for pulseaudio)
<prassyy> raylu: like this?
<ikonia> psudo: I as about to say, if you log a request with the develoeprs to have a package designed for ubuntu target, you'll be better off
<Quagmire> dang guys I'm struggling trying to get a new server into xchat ...no is around to answer questions in any of the xchat channels either
<Jack_Sparrow> prassyy say the persons name with tab complete and it will go red, colors in general are not allowed but that is different
<nonix4> AJC_Z0: yeah I'd prefer that approach as well - but configuring _one_ player so that you can flip a switch and test both direct alsa and pulseaudio has the advantage of actually having a repeatable thing to compare against
<prassyy> Jack_Sparrow, did i do it correctly?
<reenignEesreveR> i just upgraded my distro and the x serv got screwed up. I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it fixed it but now the screen is silghtly out of sync from my LCD's display area. What to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<node357> Quagmire, are you trying to add a server to the network list?
<almark1> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m1708d403
<AJC_Z0> raylu: Bingo! gnome-volume-control has a Headphone slider which I can turn up. Thank you
<hischild> I regularly  have a tooltip that doesn't seem to want to go away, usually being the tooltip from when you hover over the cross to close a program. Is there a way to remove this tooltip or to remove the remaining tooltip?
<gyron31> raylu: It is saying Listening on LPF/ra0/00:18:e7:49:be:c8m, Sending on   LPF/ra0/00:18:e7:49:be:c8, etc. no leases discovered, how do I lease an IP address for the wifi card from it?
<DasEi> ﻿AJC_Z0: so your fine now ?
<ghaleb> hello, how can I change the 'sleep' button script, when I press my sleep button I want to lock the screen instead of standby
<Quagmire> node357: yes I'm trying in vain
<AJC_Z0> DasEi: Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<node357> Quagmire, open the network list then click on the
<node357> +add button
<AJC_Z0> DasEi: Yes, thank you and everyone else who responded
<knoppix> /server webmaster.webmaster.com
<DasEi> ﻿AJC_Z0: nice hearing :D
<knoppix> ades
<gyron31> hello onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> gyron31: howdy
<onetinsoldier> gyron31: you get your driver all installed and working?
<prassyy> before installing windows i had switched off my bluetooth, as i begin to read forums it says you have to enable bluetooth from within windows to be deteted by ubuntu, is this the reason my hcitool dev shows no devices?
<raylu> gyron31: do you have networkmanager running?
<nonix4> AJC_Z0: concerning the volume settings, I've been wondering whether there exists a straightforward way to set every volume setting to _no-remixing-whatsoever-please_ aka straight-through...
<prassyy> *before installing ubuntu
<AJC_Z0> DasEi: It's a lot better now! How all I need is to get master to increment in smaller amounts to my keyboard volume control can adjust it usefully
<gyron31> raylu: Yes, I have networkmangar running
<raylu> almark1: thanks for the colon after my name :D. is this the latest run of apt upgrade? also, have you messed with your software sources (/etc/apt/sources.list)?
<onetinsoldier> gyron31: nice
<raylu> gyron31: right-click, ensure wireless is enabled. left-click should show a list of essids... perhaps that will work for you
<AJC_Z0> nonix4: When you find out, I'd love to know
<almark1> :raylu it was the first output after you told me how to update again, the othere time should be in there
<prassyy> right click and left click where?
<NicEXE> I have an HDD: A... I have another HDD: B... On disc A I have ubuntu installed (launched using GRUB) On disc B I have an other OS that uses boot guid as bootloader. On my current setting the disc A boots before the disc B. So I need to add an extra option to GRUB that will boot from the disc B... how to do that? can anyone help me?
<buyaka> i just installed ubuntu as a windows application, on startup it freezes on the bluetooth script.  I can switch terminals from there and startx but it wont go into x on its own.
<almark1> raylu: where you not seeing my messages becasue of the : not being after your name oops
<One_More_Time> bordel
<raylu> almark1: oh, i see. so...it seems your upgrade is working... probably. and no, i wasn't being highlighted
<almark1> raylu: no wonder ppl dont answer me lol
<Wickk> whats command would I use to remove KDE 4.1.2 from my install?
<gyron31> raylu: When I right click, it gives me the option to edit wireless networks, when I left click on it, none are listed.
<hazard_> Is there a better server/channel to ask Emacs questions in?
<ikonia> Wickk: open the package manager search for kde and remove the packages you don't want
<ikonia> hazard_: #emacs
<hazard_> thx
<raylu> prassyy: try "sudo dmesg | grep -i bluetooth"
<almark1> raylu: was only 50 MB removed or Do I need the kernel that it supplied me with yesterday?
<Wickk> ikonia: ah ok thanks, didn't know it would be in there
<raylu> prassyy: i assume you've tried lspci, lsusb?
<J1MB0> Hi.. I am trying to view DVB via VLC (as vlc has an iphone remote app).  MY DVB works in Kaffeine fine.. however when I attempt to open channels.conf in VLC i get the message "unable to open '/home/jsaveker/channels.conf' any idea's what could be causing the error?
<ultratek> how do i get jmf-2_1_1e-linux-i586.bin to run?
<nonix4> AJC_Z0: well, my next step towards that goal will be at ubuntustudio.org :)
<ultratek> i tried chmod u+x
<hischild> I regularly  have a tooltip that doesn't seem to want to go away, usually being the tooltip from when you hover over the cross to close a program. Is there a way to remove this tooltip or to remove the remaining tooltip?
<almark1> raylu: Yesterday I did a complete update after I updated to UbuntuStudio kinda dumb huh?
<prassyy> raylu, i just installed ubuntu. my wi-fi is working and have no clue regarding the commands that are being dished out here. sorry,
<ratpoison> hello! ubuntu GNOME 8.10 user. I have multiple soundcards and I've installed amarok2. It defaults to a soundcard I don't want. How do I configure phonon through GNOME to send sound to my other soundcard?
<NicEXE> I have an HDD: A... I have another HDD: B... On disc A I have ubuntu installed (launched using GRUB) On disc B I have an other OS that uses boot guid as bootloader. On my current setting the disc A boots before the disc B. So I need to add an extra option to GRUB that will boot from the disc B... how to do that? can anyone help me?
<prassyy> raylu, prassyy@prassyy-laptop:~$ sudo dmseg | grep -i bluetooth
<prassyy> sudo: dmseg: command not found
<gyron31> raylu: The odd  thing is that when I go to wireless radar that it does see a network
<hischild> prassyy, it's dmesg, not dmseg
<buyaka> if i plugin a network cable to ubuntu system thats already running, how do i get ubuntu to recognize the new connection without a reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> ultratek How to run a .sh file?  Run script with the command /.file    , it must be set executable, chmod u+x file
<ultratek> no .bin
<J1MB0> I did ask in the VLC room but there was noone in there and thought it can't hurt to ask in here
<mphill> Jack_Sparrow: sh file.sh
<Wickk> nicEXE edit your boot menu /boot/grub/menu.ls to include the OS in grub
<nonix4> NicEXE: search the docs for chain loader, should be pretty easy stuff
<mphill> or chomd u+x file.sh then ./file.sh
<gyron31> raylu: But when I right click on network managar, and select edit wireless networks, it doesn't show any
<ultratek> it is the jmf211e file
<recon69> buyaka: try " sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<buyaka> thx
<ultratek> how do i extract *.bin
<NicEXE> Wickk: I knew that. What I want is the command that I should write
<ikonia> ultratek: run it
<dotblank> .bin can be anything
<ikonia> ultratek: make it executable and run iot
<ultratek> it says it cant run
<Jack_Sparrow> ultratek be awarer that installing newer versions can break dependencies and your system
<ikonia> ultratek: if you run file against it will tell you what it is
<kurrata> hi, is there easy way to try out different desktops on ubuntu without installing different operating system?
<ultratek> ikona:]
<Scratching> hi, please could someone help me. i don't know how can i compile this program : http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vmpk/vmpk-0.2.3.tar.bz2
<raylu> gyron31: er, left-click should show wireless networks
<sweetgum> if i installed using the windows install whats the default root password?
<sweetgum> or how can i set it
<raylu> prassyy: dmesg...
<dotblank> VMware
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum your first accounts pass will work for sudo or gjsudo
<prassyy> hischild, thanks it gave me a handful of an output -- bu i could understand none
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo
<raylu> almark1: wait, i thought you were trying to update to ubuntustudio?
<Scratching> hi, please could someone help me. i don't know how can i compile this program : http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vmpk/vmpk-0.2.3.tar.bz2 (i found the link there)
<gyron31> raylu: It shows no wireless networks when I left click on it.
<mphill> kurrata: just install them, GDM should pick them up.  you can do kde, xfce, fluxbox. openblox, window maker
<hischild> prassyy, i don't know why you wanted to run it, but that was the error.
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > Scratching
<ubottu> Scratching, please see my private message
<raylu> gyron31: and right-clicking shows that wireless is enabled?
<prassyy> raylu,  thanks friend, it gave me a handful of msg prassyy@prassyy-laptop:~$ sudo dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
<prassyy> [   51.780428] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11
<prassyy> [   51.781375] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<prassyy> [   51.781384] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<prassyy> [   51.954659] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9
<FloodBot3> prassyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prassyy> [   51.954669] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<hischild> prassyy, please don't paste in here.
<kurrata> <mphill> gdm?
<sweetgum> whats the default root partition if i installed using the windows install?
<mphill> oh nozzz, flood
<hischild> I regularly  have a tooltip that doesn't seem to want to go away, usually being the tooltip from when you hover over the cross to close a program. Is there a way to remove this tooltip or to remove the remaining tooltip?
<infra> mount error: mount point /mnt/Movies does not exist
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum your first accounts pass will work for sudo or gjsudo
<infra> infra@wasp:/mnt$ sudo mkdir Movies
<infra> mkdir: cannot create directory `Movies': File exists
<infra> lol
<FloodBot3> infra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweetgum> jack_sparrow: thanks
<sweetgum> jack_sparrow: whats the partition used?
<AaronMT> anyone have 8.10 on an inspiron 1501?
<ratpoison> how do I change my phonon configuration through GNOME?
<Scratching> Jack_Sparrow: please could you have a look at the archive ? there is no configure file
<scotty2> Hardware abstraction layer / dbus issue preventing desktop startup : I'd be really grateful if anyone knows what I can do about this
<almark1> raylu: and I think the full update messed up my system, because I couldn't find the kernel names or the kernel for that matter to update menu.lst, I might have to reinstall Ubuntu then?
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum as I said earlier, there is NO partition since you installed with wubi
<mphill> kurrata: the gnome desktop manager, in the lower left hand corner you see box that says session.  it will list all the desktop enviroments / window managerws
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > sweetgum
<ubottu> sweetgum, please see my private message
<zelhar> Guys,I DON'T have: "System → Administration → Network" (I have ubuntu 8.10 and also kubunutu and xubuntu installed)... I read your links but they don't explain how to change the NETWORK workgroup name, and anyway why is the Network program missing form my system ?
<prassyy> im really at mess today, i just dont know how to talk in here , never been here
<NicEXE> I have an HDD: A... I have another HDD: B... On disc A I have ubuntu installed (launched using GRUB) On disc B I have an other OS that uses boot guid as bootloader. On my current setting the disc A boots before the disc B. So I need to add an extra option to GRUB that will boot from the disc B... what should the extra option be?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scratching no thanks
<ultratek> ikonia: if i run it by clicking on it it says it cannot display the app there is no app install for the file type
<zsquareplusc> zelhar: network is now in system->prefs->network
<gyron31> raylu: Right clicking only gives me the following options:  enable networking (That is checked), connection information, Edit Wireless Networks, and About
<Scratching> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks for trying to help.
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > prassyy  this may help
<mphill> ultratek: type file <filename> and paste the result
<ubottu> prassyy, please see my private message
<almark1> raylu: I have to reboot linux brb k
<jfroebe> zelhar:  you can change the workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf if you have samba installed
<prassyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84508/ -- i got this msg
<zelhar> I don't have it either
<ultratek> ikonia: jmf-2_1_1e-linux-i586.bin
<sweetgum> jack_sparrow: ah ok, how can i change the disk size after its already installed?
<Scratching> hi, please could someone help me. i don't know how can i compile this program : http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vmpk/vmpk-0.2.3.tar.bz2 (i found the link there http://www.qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Virtual+MIDI+Piano+Keyboard?content=88233) there is no configure file is the archive
<ikonia> ultratek: make it executable and run it in the terminal
<recon69> zelhar: do you have "System->Preferences->Main Menu"?
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum Read the wubi site, I wont use , suppor or recommend wubi
<zelhar> YES
<raylu> gyron31: try "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart"
<ultratek> how do i make it executable
<sweetgum> jack_sparrow: it says nothing about it, could you tell me how to uninstall it?
<sweetgum> jack_sparrow: the site says nothing about that either
<mphill> ultratek: chmod u+x filename
<ultratek> yea it still does nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum Yes it does
<recon69> zelhar: and have you look to see if Network  menu item is in there?
<infra> what's with the "mount error 13 = Permission denied
<infra> " when using a perfectly syntaxed mount -t smbfs/cifs command?
<zelhar> and I do have System>preferences>Network Configurations
<infra> NEVER had that problem in any other distro
<zelhar> I looked and It is missing
<sweetgum> jack_sparrow: your right nevermind
<Jack_Sparrow> ultratek How to run a .sh file?  Run script with the command /.file    , it must be set executable, chmod u+x file      same thing I told you before
<raylu> infra: show us the commands you are using?
<gyron31> raylu: sudo: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager: command not found
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: ./file.sh
<scotty2> I get "Can't start Hardware abstraction layer - please ensure dbus is working"
<Scratching> hi, please could someone help me. i don't know how can i compile this program : http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vmpk/vmpk-0.2.3.tar.bz2 (i found the link there http://www.qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Virtual+MIDI+Piano+Keyboard?content=88233) there is no configure file is the archive
<infra> sudo mount -t cifs //10.0.0.5/Movies /mnt/Movies -o username=infra,password=xxxxxxxx
<infra> tried smbfs roo
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu ty
<infra> as well as mount.cifs/smbfs
<manu_ubu> hello
<raylu> gyron31: er, no :
<ultratek> ikonia: it wont run
<infra> tried with -o username=computername/username too
<infra> my slackware box can connect fine
<ikonia> ultratek: what does it say
<infra> and I've used Debian for around ten years
<infra> weird
<Jack_Sparrow> ultratek Sometimes shell scripts don't have the sh extension but that won't matter ...Note... Scripts need to have executable permissions. Use the command chmod +x /home/$USER/Desktop/filename.bin to make the file executable.
<ultratek> i could of sworn i already had this extracted and the cmds worked yesterday but not today
<gyron31> raylu: I entered the command as follows: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<Scratching> Jack_Sparrow: i found the solution i've just had to do qmake then make
<recon69> zelhar: what version of ubuntu? your menus are different to mine 8.04
<zelhar> I have 8.10
<infra> raylu, is there a problem with the cifs/smbfs implementation in the current Ubuntu?  seems to be a lot of people on google with the same issue and no real fix that has worked for me.
<AutoMatriX> nintendork32, nice nick :D
<nintendork32> AutoMatriX, thanks
<nintendork32> i idle here
<infra> seems there was a bug pre 2.6.18-92.1.6.el5. but I am on a later kernel
<Caduceus> Hey guys, I need help with Ndiskwrapper for 8.10
<raylu> infra: no idea
<infra> I'll keep searching raylu
<raylu> gyron31: what does "aptitude search network-manager" show?
<infra> shame as Ubuntu has been quick and easy to set up, yet it falls over on something like this, something which I can do in seconds on a, shall we say, 'more pure' distro ;)
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, dont know if one can help you, but if you don't explain, nobody will
<infra> same issue documented here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124011
<Caduceus> ok sorry.
<recon69> zelhar: have you tried editing  /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts then, can help with the menus and they must be different in 8.10
<Caduceus> my Wireless USB adapter is not compatible with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu thanks for pointing that out...  silly typo in my crib sheet
<Slart> infra: I've never had anything but "issues" using samba/cifs etc.. either it's slow transfer speeds or something else
<Caduceus> and I downloaded the files from the wiki
<raylu> infra: i recommend blaming the user
<Caduceus> and I dont know what to do now.
<gyron31> raylu: i   network-manager                 - network management framework daemon
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > Caduceus
<ubottu> Caduceus, please see my private message
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, is that an USB wireless ?
<raylu> gyron31: network-manager-gnome?
<Caduceus> Yes.
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, what does lsusb tell you ?
<Buster_Hymen> I lost an asston of data from a harddrive due to some n00b (my son) doing a quick format... is there any way to recover this data?
<infra> raylu, I've been using various unix based operating systems for 10 years, I know how to rtfm and this is definitely strange.
<gyron31> raylu: i   network-manager-gnome           - network management framework (GNOME fronte
<infra> Slart, seems that way
<raylu> gyron31: that's...weird.
<gyron31> it is version 0.66 I think
<Caduceus> Um one sec ill find out.
<infra> never have an issue with slack or debian
<raylu> infra: but you're blaming the os instead of the user
<onetinsoldier> hi. i have a question. i made a goofy typo and i was wondering if I created a /src directory or if it was there by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier it was there
<raylu> onetinsoldier: you created it
<gyron31> raylu: I have version 0.70 on my desktop if you can guide me as to how to install it
<Caduceus> AutoMatriX i gotta reboot my computer for me to go on ubuntu
<Slart> onetinsoldier: I don't have a /src.. doesn't mean there shouldn't be one though
<Caduceus> ill be back in a bit hold on.
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: do you have a /src?
<Slart> onetinsoldier: is it empty?
<zelhar> REcon69: How do I change my NETWORK name (I think they call it 'workgroup' in windows) do I change it also in etc\host ets\hosts ?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: ok, by looking at it's creation date i thought so. just wanted to make sure i shouldn't just get rid of it. thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu yep
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, go for it :D
<raylu> gyron31: i'm wondering if reinstall network-manager and network-manager-gnome would fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier anythin in it
<infra> raylu, that's because my syntax is correct, don't try to get elitest on me, there are kernel bugs reported for this issue but it is possible they can't been entirely solved.
<raylu> gyron31: also, you could try "iwconfig wlan0/eth1/whatever essid stuff
<raylu> gyron31: replacing stuff with your ssid
<onetinsoldier> Slart: no.. i copied some files that were in a dir there but stripped the leading / by accident... so it was just a bunch of files... insted of them being in a dir
<hischild> I regularly  have a tooltip that doesn't seem to want to go away, usually being the tooltip from when you hover over the cross to close a program. Is there a way to remove this tooltip or to remove the remaining tooltip?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: ^^
<Slart> onetinsoldier: ahh.. can't you just check the last modified date.. or creation date?
<NicEXE> my computer boots from HDD A and launches GRUB... What is the command that I should write for GRUB in order to boot from HDD B?
<raylu> infra: 3:17:17       infra> and I've used Debian for around ten years
<gyron31> I will try to reinstall the network manager and see where it gets me
<Slart> NicEXE: root(Hd1,?) iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier that is not to say you could not have made one yourself :)
<Slart> NicEXE: you need a partition number instead of the ?...
<raylu> NicEXE: look at /boot/grub/devices.map
<raylu> *device.map
<Octoroks_> how do i open up the prosser manager?
<Slart> NicEXE: but the mbr is still loaded from HDA.. the root command just searches for the rest of the boot file
<onetinsoldier> Slart: the creation date i believe... forget how to check the modified date
<Caduceus> AutoMatriX
<Quagmire> anyone up on xchat-gnome? I'm having problems getting a new network loaded into the list and I've read the tutorial at their web site and tried (in vain) to ask about it in the channel on this net.
<Slart> onetinsoldier: ls -l should give you plenty of stuff to look at
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, yes ?
<Caduceus> How do I run lsusb again?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow and Slart : it was a pretty harmless mistake... thank god!
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire /j #Xchat  can help
<NicEXE> Slart: HDD B does not use MBR but GUID
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, open a terminal and type lsusb
<Caduceus> okay thanks
<Caduceus> one second.
<carbocalm> hi everybody. My bt878 card doesn't work on my ubuntu (details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84513/ ) can somebody help me?
<Slart> NicEXE: huh? one of us is mixing words that shouldn't be mixed.. the mbr is what gets read at the very very start of the boot process.. I don't think it knows about guid's and such
<rickross> what's the best tools for testing iops in an Ubuntu raid setting?
<gyron31> am I still connected
<gyron31> ?
<Slart> NicEXE: perhaps we should do this from the start.. what are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier did you have source code enabled in your software sources list?
<Slart> gyron31: well.. you're talking here... so I would say "yes, you're still connected"
<onetinsoldier> Slart: i'm a still a little rusty with my linux. but i am familiar with using the ls -l and ls -ld commands, however, they just show one date/time.. i am kind of in la-la land atm, so bear with me. lol
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow : I've tried to get someone to talk to me for over  40 mintues over at xchat, but no one is talking
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: this was a directory that i copied from another linux installation partition that i mounted up
<Omoikane__> For some reason firefox has lost it's title bar and it keeps flashing when I right click on a link.
<NicEXE> Slart: I have just installed an os on HDD B. I should add a command in GRUB that can launch the os on HDD B (I also want to be able to boot Ubuntu from HDD A)
<Slart> onetinsoldier: hmm.. indeed.. I'm looking through the man page for ls.. there has to be a way to make it show more info
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier :) np
<Slart> NicEXE: this "other os".. what is it?
<gyron31> raylu: I just completely removed and reinstalled Network Manager and Network Manager Gnome.
<NicEXE> Slart: can we talk in private?
<gyron31> raylu: It still doesn't list any wireless networks when I left click there.
<Slart> NicEXE: sure
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: i put it in the wrong place.. then when i went to move it, i goofed and somehow removed the leading / of the dir it was in.. and all the file ended up in /src without being a directory that they used to be contained in.. lol
<Slart> onetinsoldier: ls -lt should sort the output according to modification date.. I haven't found anything about creation date yet
<raylu> gyron31: have you tried "iwconfig eth1/wlan0/etc essid ssid_name"?
<recon61> wee, 6th kernel panic today
<onetinsoldier> s/in /src without being a/in /src without being in
<Caduceus> AutoMatriX: 157e:3006
<gyron31> raylu: I did iwconfig ra0 and got some results
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 what have you done fromoutside our repos, or compiled yourself.
<onetinsoldier> Slart: roger, thanks
<Omoikane__> is anyone else having issues with firefox?
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, would you be so kind to post the complete line ?
<gyron31> raylu: ra0       RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:"RT2860STA" is the first line of the results
<Caduceus> sure one sec.
<olrrai> hi again
<Jack_Sparrow> Omoikane__ just falsh or all around?
<Jack_Sparrow> flash
<olrrai> I upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 amd64, I can change resolution to 640x480
<Omoikane__> Jack_sparrow the title bar just stopped showing up and when I right click on links it flashes between the webpage and the desk top for a second.
<gyron31> raylu: brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Omoikane__ start by disabling all your plugins... and try again
<Caduceus> Bus 001 Device 002 ID 157e:3006 TRENDnet TEW444UB EU
<Caduceus> thats what is says AutoMatriX
<Omoikane__> jack_sparrow no plugins. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Omoikane__ and.. is this firefox from our repos or installed by you
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, ok
<recon61> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: just some packages media packages and libdvdcss. I try to keep to the repos
<SSgtSpoon> I know this is an existing problem, but I haven't seen a true fix for it, but my nautilus keeps running the processor up. Any suggestions?
<Oli``> I can't make kaffeine run. It is installed but when I type kaffeine in the terminal, it says it's not installed and that I can install it. When I try to install it says it's installed. I've tried removing it and reinstalling. No love. Any idea what's wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 try to stick to the repos or you did install from outside sources.
<Omoikane__> Jack_sparrow repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Omoikane__ what flavor of ubntu are you rning
<Jack_Sparrow> running
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry people fat fingers today
<tripps> what is the best way to launch a sudo file browser in hardy heron running gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> tripps gksudo nautilus ... but it is very dangerous
<deepfriedsquirre> Will a default install to USB stick be sluggish?
<Jack_Sparrow> deepfriedsquirre very
<recon61> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: well libdvdcss is not in the repos and i used medibuntu.org , about to do a reinstall with a duel boot.
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, are you running on a live CD ?
<tripps> Jack_Sparrow, agreed. better than sudo rm -rf tho ;)
<deepfriedsquirre> Jack_Sparrow: What won't be sluggish from USB stick? Because I did a Live install using instructions from pendrivelinux.com and that was very sluggish
<Jack_Sparrow> tripps please dont type that in here....
<deepfriedsquirre> Jack_Sparrow: I need persistence and I like Ubuntu.
<Caduceus> i ordered the CD for free from the site.
<Omoikane__> Jack_sparrow Ibex
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 medibuntu is not a problem.. any others?
<AutoMatriX> ok, did you install ubuntu or do you run the system from a cd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> deepfriedsquirre usb will slow it down considerably
<tripps> Jack_Sparrow, k sorry ;)
<Caduceus> i installed it
<Omoikane__> Jack_sparrow I just went through and disabled all plugins and addons and it's still doing it.
<Caduceus> well i have windows XP and ubuntu on one computer
<Jack_Sparrow> tripps ty, I am sure you understand why
<raylu> ew, wtf
<tripps> Jack_Sparrow, yes indeed :)
<raylu> launchpad images must be _exactly_ 192x192 pictures in size
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu Please dont swear even in shorthand.. ty
<deepfriedsquirre> Jack_Sparrow: Aww... looks like I was deluded. Thanks.
<Vhghost> having a hell of a time finding a program in ubuntu that converts our fav. divx files to dvd movies :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > Vhghost
<ubottu> Vhghost, please see my private message
<AutoMatriX> hm :( and during install, the that usb-stick was plugged in your computer ?
<rickross> anyone here ever tested the difference between using a hardware RAID controller like the Adaptec 5805 versus using linux software RAID?
<SSgtSpoon> Is there a fix for nautilus taking over my processor?
<Caduceus> Yup.
<SSgtSpoon> Tired of killing it all the time. :-P
<kristian_> "sudo adduser username" will add a normal user, that can only make/delete dir/files in home/username/. and can run any application install onto ubuntu. am i correct?
<tripps> Jack_Sparrow, IMHO it would be a good idea to implement a separately colored window border or something that delineated gksudo apps from user apps
<rickross> we're having a hard time determining whether the hw RAID makes a lot of difference in a dual quad-xeon context?
<Jack_Sparrow> rickross hardware raid wins every time
<recon61> jack_Sparrow: nothing outside of the repos, this is a relatively clean system, only set it up about a month ago
<DasE1> which packet is needed for firestarter to provide dhcp (server-function)
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, does iwconfig you show something about a wireless card ?
<rickross> JackSparrow: have you tested yourself, or read any useful benchmark reports?
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 kernel panics are not that common on clean installs..  any overheating issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> rickross I have used many of both...  I wont do softraid anything
<recon61> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: the kernel panics are network related, always happen when i'm using the web
<Caduceus> It says no wireless extensions
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 wireless with ndiswrapper?
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus, I'm googling to solve your problem but it might take a while
<Jack_Sparrow> rickross we have a #ubuntu-server channel if that helps, but a bit slower response than here
<privet> how/where do I mount a SD card with the "tifm" module?
<rickross> Jack_Sparrow: perfect, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Reenen> lo all... I need to fill in my tax form on-line... it uses adobe forms... but when I open it, firefox just wants to download it
<Reenen> how can I get it to work as it's supposed to?
<recon61> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu network manager setup on a wpa secured network using a product: RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI card
<Half-Pipe> lol: http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j271/toki_chu/0003yzs8.jpg
<Caduceus> I can wait AutoMatriX =)
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 that rt have native linux drivers?
<AutoMatriX> Caduceus,  09/09/2007, à 21:01 a guy was writing he would bring back the stick to the store and have it exchanged
<Omoikane__> jack_sparrow yeah, not sure why it's doing that.
<recon61> Jack_Sparrow: the install set everything up, I did not mess around with it
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 Ok..  if you can drop wpa for a bit and try it, it may help you figure this out
<Caduceus> so i guess its not compatible? :O
<Omoikane__> argh this is driving me nuts
<Jack_Sparrow> Omoikane__ you can try and purge and reinstall ff
<jgon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=244-u9XzbkI - improvising
<antony> having probs with with your wireless?
<recon61> Jack_Sparrow: problem is that the 7 other users will bitch at me for cutting off their internet
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 Sounds like a personal issue.. :)
<buyaka> how can I get python 2.6 on windows?
<Omoikane__> Jack_sparrow yeah, just can't lose any of my bookmarks
<buyaka> err ubuntu sorry
<kristian_> Newbie Question: i need to add a user. let's say username=user123. the user will only be able to navigate in /home/user123 and down, not up. and the user will be able to make/remove dir and make/remove files in /home/user123 and down. the user should only have access to use one session of screen (i know it doesnt make any sense to make two sessions of screen) but i want there to be a forced limit so only one session of screen can be run, 
<Jack_Sparrow> Omoikane__ easy enough to export and sdave them
<antony> which wireless card you got?
<linny> does anyone here use rtorrent with ntorrent im getting this output when starting ntorrent http://pastebin.com/m3c772eae
<recon61> Jack_Sparrow: well what can you do, I would have let the network open myself and not bothered with wpa
<Jack_Sparrow> recon61 understood... perhaps try a different network or a direct connect etc
<almark1> Hello room, I want to reinstall UbuntuStudio with apt-get, how do I do this? I can't find the answer on the internet
<antony> which wirless card if any are you using?
<almark1> Hello room, Over write so to speak.
<x[Mop]x> Hey, I'm trying to boot my Ubuntu 8.1 (That was working yesterday) but it gets to "init: Error parsing configuration: Not a directory" then "Kernel panic - not syncing Attempted to kill init!"
<Jack_Sparrow> almark1 You must have looked very hard..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<almark1> Jack_Sparrow: that site is  how I upgraded to it, I tried to type that again, but it will not reinstall.
<onetinsoldier> almark1: apt-get install --reinstall
<almark1> onetinsoldier: just apt-get update --reinstall?
<recon61> Jack_Sparrow: thx for the interest anyway, think I will have to setup a duel boot system. xp to use the Internet until kernel is updated and serial monkey drivers are added. might fix it
<onetinsoldier> almark1: apt-get install --reinstall <packages>
<antony> WHICH WIRELESS CARD YOU USING?
<almark1> onetinsoldier: thank you :)
<onetinsoldier> almark1: yw
<Esaj> anyone know how to get rid of /dev/mapper/asdasd_RAID_Volume11
<Sara__> Hi everyone
<DasE1> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<diskin> I have a machive connected to Internet via pptp VPN. Ubuntu does not have pptp-linux installed. What is correct way to install it, without downoading whole repository? I mean, how do I know the full dependency tree of it?
<almark1> onetinsoldier: How do i reinstall this sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<buyaka> is there any way to install python 2.6 for synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> almark1 reolace install with... reinstall ?
<almark1> onetinsoldier: there is no install in that string
<Quagmire> how do I install aptitude from inside ubuntu? go to the console and type ....?
<Jack_Sparrow> How do i reinstall this sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude WHAT IS THIS install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<onetinsoldier> almark1: the you're using aptitude there instead of apt-get. hang on
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire install aptitude?
<almark1> onetinsoldier: sorry
<Quagmire> yes
<Quagmire> thats what I have heard is the best for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire My question would be how it got removed?
<hischild> K3B seems to be VERY slow in burning a DVD. According to the speed it reports, it's burning at 0.70 speed. Is this known or am i doing something wrong?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you mean how aptitude isn't installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire go to term   and type sudo aptitude install thunar
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild right
<kbrooks> Um.
<DasE1> hischild: dma ... that's too slow...
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire tell me if you have any errors
<DasE1> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<buyaka> anyone have python 2.6 running on ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: you can start aptitude, with just the command aptitude. then use the / key to search for those package names, and mark them for re-installation the the L key... then press G to start the re-install of them all
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, i've noticed that on minimal installs it isn't installed. It also has a load of more dependencies then apt.
<almark1> onetinsoldier: ah good thanks :)
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, it can be installed without problems though. It seems to work just flawlessly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire there is little difference between ubuntu's apt-get and aptitude, subtle differences yes..
<Hohlraum> is there a work around/fix for the issue with partial upgrade and the ppa open office 3 packages?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: you're welcome
<Hohlraum> beyond switching back to 2.x
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild It should already be in there
<gyron> raylu: I am about to install Network Manager 0.7.0 and see if that fixes the problem. I need to find out first though, how to install GNU gettext tools
<Guest74234> I am having a very difficult time getting my local ubuntu 8.04 computer to act as a print server,
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, a presume a minimal install would be as light as possible? Seeing as aptitude has loads more dependencies, i can see why it isn't in there. Server installs also don't seem to have it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire did that command install thunar as I expected?
<recon61> Guest74234: did you open a port for it to act as a server?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild I didnt see anything to reflect he had a minimal or server install
<Quagmire> nope it gave me some  errors
<ultratek> are there such things as workgroups on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire it would help to know the error
<Jack_Sparrow> !info thunar
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-10ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 216 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Quagmire> sorry I think it may have had to do with me installing updates
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, Odd. I would ask for confirmation with any other person, but seeing you being much more experienced.
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire do you have universe enabled  if not we can try a different app
<Guest74234> I have side by side an Ubunto 8.04 and a Red Hat EL ES 4 machine. I have set up a server at a remote location to print to  my printer named alex. alex is connected to lpd://myIpAddr/lp19.  If I direct my router to forward port 515 to my Red Hat machine, it prints perfectly. If I forward port 515 to my ububtu machine, it does not.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Quagmire> I'll let it get finished
<ultratek> i cant get my laptop to show up on the network in ubuntu
<Guest74234> My system and cups logs do not show any indication of an incoming print job being refused.
<diskin> I have a machine connected to Internet via pptp VPN. Ubuntu does not have pptp-linux installed. What is correct way to install it, without downoading whole repository? I mean, how do I know the full dependency tree of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Dev_n00b> THE WINDOWS USER IS ANGRY!
 * Dev_n00b pounds keyboard
<Dev_n00b> bgua 98 83
<FloodBot3> Dev_n00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest74234> Both my red hat and ubuntu machines have lp19 defined.
<Dev_n00b> X is being mean :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Build Dependencies: Most of the time you can install most build dependencies as in this example: sudo apt-get build-dep xvidcap , that will install all the -dev packages that the xvidcap package says it needs to compile
<ultratek> jacksparrow: can you help?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, Do you have any guides on setting up a PDC under ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild no sorry
<Dev_n00b> I can boot Ubuntu FINE and the text portion works on booting.  When X launches, my monitor is still full ON but pitch black.  Any help?
<Daremonai> am getting: Warning: post-commit hook failed (exit code 255) with no output. and my post-commit script is not running, any ideas?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, sorry to ask you directly btw :-)
<jumcore> good evening
<hischild> I'm looking for a guide on setting up a Domain Controller under Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild You have been here long enough that I know your nick.. not a prob
<Octoroks> in ubuntu, where is the software stored (for games etc)?
<Guest74234> Can someone please help me with remote printing using cups and ubuntu?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, i feel honored being recognized.
<fosco_> Octoroks: usually under /usr directory
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild famous and infamous are close cousins.. watch it
<jumcore> my problem: fglrx installed and does function properly, but no dri, because xorg wants to load the dri module from  /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so but there isnt such a directory
<onetinsoldier> Octoroks: you might also check /usr/local/games
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, recognized isn't stating anything about either side. Anyway, let's stick to the topics around.
<Jack_Sparrow> Octoroks the debs you download are in   /var/cache/apt/archives, but that is not where they install to..
<Octoroks> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild I would hate to have to kick myself out
<jumcore> how can i say xorg that the fglrx_dri.so is at /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri ??
<Dev_n00b> I can boot Ubuntu FINE and the text portion works on booting.  When X launches, my monitor is still full ON but pitch black.  Any help?
<Quagmire> well crap Jack I need to reboot after all 160 of those updates finished ....I'll be back
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire np
<Dev_n00b> I cant even boot and see :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> dev_ what does ctrl-alt FG2 do?
<Guest74234> Would someone please help me with remote printing using cups and ubuntu? I have set this up many times with Caldera and Red Hat. It really isn't usually that difficult but for some reason, on Ubuntu  it doesnt work.
<Jack_Sparrow> F2
<recon61> Guest74234: try use System -> Network Tools -> Port scan to see if the ubuntu box has a open port for print jobs
<Guest74234> p l e a s e
<ultratek> How do i get linux to see my network?
<roosel> ultratek my guess is it does already
<AlexC> Would someone please help me with remote printing using cups and ubuntu? I have set this up many times with Caldera and Red Hat. It really isn't usually that difficult but for some reason, on Ubuntu  it doesnt work.
<ultratek> yea but i have a workgroup name "HOME"
<Jack_Sparrow> ultratek Please write a better question, that one is a bit vague
<ultratek> roosel: do i need to set this in linux..and how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > ultratek
<ubottu> ultratek, please see my private message
<Guest50785> Can someone please help me with remote printing using cups and ubuntu?
<AlexC> ryschtaar1: AlexC:
<Dev_n00b> Jack_Sparrow, I didnt know I could do that :O
<Dev_n00b> I'll have to reboot and check
<Jack_Sparrow> Dev_n00b It should bring up a term and that alone will tell us volumes
<onetinsoldier> Guest57638: what keeps happening with your nick?
<DasE1> which packet is needed for firestarter to provide dhcp (server-function)
<hischild> DasE1, a dhcp server.
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > Guest57638
<ubottu> Guest57638, please see my private message
<Octoroks> hmm
<dmsuperman> I can't get my X to start normally, it only starts in low graphics mode. I'm trying to just use nvidia-glx-new with my 8600GT. Here is Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f23bac615
<Dev_n00b> Jack_Sparrow, koo
<DasE1> hischild: I tried various, but fstarters option for that is still greyed out
<dmsuperman> I have hardy btw
<Octoroks> it won't let me copy any files into /usr/games/
<raylu> DasE1: what? firestarter doens't "provide" dhcp. you mean allow?
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier he is using someone elses registered nick, he needs a dif one or it will continue to change
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: roger that
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > Octoroks
<DasE1> raylu: I enbled ics, but it doesn't let me chosse dhcp (serving)
<ubottu> Octoroks, please see my private message
<Fenix|work> I have a question on find
<ultratek> ubottu: i downloaded just now both swat and samba...how do i run them?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ultratek> wait alt f2?
<raylu> Octoroks: you shouldn't copy files into /usr/games manually...
<Fenix|work> I want to find all directories on the system but I want find to exclude one directory... how do I go about doing that
<Jack_Sparrow> ultratek You need to read up on the basics of samba and file/printer sharing
<ultratek> k
<hischild> DasE1, you want ICS with firestarter?
<dmsuperman> I can't get my X to start normally, it only starts in low graphics mode. I'm trying to just use nvidia-glx-new with my 8600GT. Here is Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f23bac615 Using 8.04.1
<DasE1> hischild: yes, and the machine shall also provide dhcp
<ghaleb>  hello, how can I change the 'sleep' button script, when I press my sleep button I want to lock the screen instead of standby
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman gls-177 perhaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> glx
<hischild> DasE1, i can help you set up ICS, but im unsure as to dhcp.
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: That's an Intrepid package no?
<Eftarjin> hi. since intrepid, network manager connects to known wifi networks even if the ethernet cable is connected. can i switch back to the previous behaviour ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nvidia-glx-177
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-177 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 177.80-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 8721 kB, installed size 25168 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<dmsuperman> !info nvidia-glx-177 hardy
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-177 does not exist in hardy
<raylu> Fenix|work: find -prune
<cheat> i need help to find the audio drivers for my asus pro31f for ubuntu 8.10
<industrialbs> if I try to upgrade my install from a 32 bit to a 64 bit will an installation wipe out all my user files ?
<flink12> neeed some help when i have a non updated ubuntu my wlan works fine then i download all the updates my wlan dosent work ! plz help
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman hardy and the 8000 series, fun
<industrialbs> basically should I back up evertying ?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: Am I screwed?
<DasE1> hischild: fstarter has an option for that in it's assistant gui, but as I said it greyed out, though lots of dhcp-stuff installed meanwhile, I'll try to purge-reinstall it
<Jack_Sparrow> industrialbs that will break your system
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: I have 8.04 here at work because it's LTS, and they don't sell good 7000 series cards anymore :(
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody know what is wrong with this command? I am trying to diff two directories, and then take the 2nd and 4th columns as input to copy the different files from the 4th column to the 2nd. Does not work:  diff -qr . /opt/src | awk "{ print "cp "; print \$4; print \$2 }"
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman no, people have got them to run, I have 6000, 7000 and 9000 I avoided the 8000
<industrialbs> Jack_Sparrow: So basically just back up everything and do a fresh install ?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: I have 6000 and 7000 at home, they work fantastically
<Jack_Sparrow> industrialbs backup /home
 * industrialbs will also backup his custom themes
<Jack_Sparrow> industrialbs while yo are at it, consider seperate /home partition
<hischild> DasE1, the DHCP function is greyed out, but ICS will work just fine still. It just doens't recognize your dhcp server. If you plug in the cable from that pc to the one that you wish to share internet to, set up static ip's, and then start firestarter, it will work just fine.
<jbu311> hi all, I'm using intrepid ibex, is there no package available through apt for amarok 2.0 yet?
<onetinsoldier> Fenix|work: i can try and help you... but only by looking at the find and grep command man pages myself
<flink12> :'( neeed some help when i have a non updated ubuntu my wlan works fine then i download all the updates my wlan dosent work ! plz help
<industrialbs> Jack_Sparrow: I have been considering it. I have a second drive in this laptop and it would be good to have a ... bigger home folder...
<ultratek> when i do gedit on smb.conf how do i open it with permisssion to save?
<industrialbs> aka more porn :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ultratek gksudo gedit
<industrialbs> ultratek: sudo gedit
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new both fail :(
<Jack_Sparrow> industrialbs bad idea.
<hischild> industrialbs, gksudo, not sudo.
<ultratek> k
 * industrialbs fails hard.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > industrialbs
<ubottu> industrialbs, please see my private message
<dmsuperman> I can't get my X to start normally, it only starts in low graphics mode. I'm trying to just use nvidia-glx-new with my 8600GT. Here is Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f23bac615 Using 8.04.1 Hardy
<Fenix|work> raylu, that's what Ive been trying... running ::  find ./ -wholename ./Data -prune -print0    outputs nothing
<industrialbs> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks! I use vi for editing any config files
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman Pastebin your xorg for me please
<industrialbs> but it's good to know.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<flink12> neeed some help when i have a non updated ubuntu my wlan works fine then i download all the updates my wlan dosent work ! plz help
<raylu> Fenix|work: try -path
<nonix4> Jack_Sparrow: Umm, 8600 works ok w/ hardy & them older drivers... (169/173)
<Fenix|work> raylu, still 0 results
<Jack_Sparrow> nonix4 Ok yes, but still more issues than any of the other nv
<Jack_Sparrow> series
<buntoaster> hello does ubuntu have a way to check your hard drive capacity?
<Jack_Sparrow> buntoaster sudo fdisk -l   Last letter is L
<nonix4> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, including the heat death...
<Fenix|work> raylu, actually that's a lie... I see it's outputting ./Data but that's it
<buntoaster> ty jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<flink12> any one from sween her ?
<flink12> sweden
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I am going to lurk while I try and get some of these computers finished up...  Please play nice..
<Jack_Sparrow> flink12 we have a channel for Sweden
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, i'll be nice.
 * Pelo dances while Jack_Sparrow 's away
<flink12> what channel ?
<Pelo> !sw | flink12
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw
<Pelo> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<raylu> Fenix|work: from "man find":
<raylu>                    find . -path ./src/emacs -prune -o -print
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > Pelo
<ubottu> Pelo, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I was giving flink12 the link to the sweedish channel , not fishing
<Fenix|work> raylu, I missed the -o option
<flink12> ok tanx
<Fenix|work> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo just teasing you  like you teased me
<Pelo> yeah, right
<brick_> back
<Quagmire> ok, Now I'm back
<hischild> Quagmire, welcome back.
<Quagmire> I'm on xchat now instead of gnome vesrion
<hischild> Quagmire, i haven't followed the entire discussion, but jack decided to lurk a bit to fix some pc's around. Any help you need?
<Pelo> I have a slight issue,  I usualy connect directly to my dsl modem using pppoe , it all works very nicely. Now I'm tring to setup a dlink router, and I can't connect to is using my instlled ubuntu,  windows works properly, live cd works properly, even my buds laptop connects to the wif without issue,  but the cabled connection for my deskto when I'm running my installed ubuntu does not work ,   the network manager icon is always showing a red
<Pelo> X  even when I am connected with pppoe
<Quagmire> guys how do I open aptitude? I went to look for it and of course it showed as already being installed ...LOL
<Quagmire> got to love newbies LOL
<hischild> Quagmire, it's a CLI application. You use the terminal to usei t.
<Bittarman> i'm having trouble with apache. it keeps segfaulting!!!!
<Pelo> Quagmire, aptitude is a command line package manager
<Quagmire> OIC
<Quagmire> IC
<Campo> oi
<hischild> !aptitude | Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Quagmire> but that would seem to be a little more advanced for my use
<Campo> hay
<tritium> Quagmire: it's quite similar to apt-get
<Quagmire> is apt-get also a command line app
<hischild> Quagmire, it's the same use as apt-get, but there are more functions you can use.
<tritium> Campo: alfalfa
<Pelo> Quagmire,  if you want the big gui package manager, look fro synaptic in the admin menu
<Campo> tritium : filho da puta
<Quagmire> Hmmmm sounds like I'm better off using synaptics for now
<hischild> Pelo, i presume you tried to click the network connection under nm-applet?
<Campo> alguem fala portugues???
<hischild> Quagmire, for new people? probably yes.
<dk> Hi. my friend has a problem that when he tries to install ubuntu, obliquity.. gparted or whatever does not show his partitions.. ?
<Pelo> hischild, yes .  there are none
<Quagmire> I feel soooooooo clueless it is tough being so lost LOL
<tritium> Quagmire: give it time...
<DasE1> pelo: if the router offers dhcp, you got to set your network to it, and also configure router's ip as your standardgateway
<Gu1z1nhU> nossa ke treko legal
<fosco_> !bz | Campo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bz
<fosco_> !br | Campo
<ubottu> Campo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> fosco_ Dont bother he is long gone
<Pelo> Quagmire,  we've all been there , you'll get the hang of it,  for noobs,  I recommend the add/remove app under the applicateion menu,  it only shows applications,  not all packages
<Gu1z1nhU> !br
<fosco_> ok
<hischild> Pelo, you mean there are no connections?
<Gu1z1nhU> to entendendo nada
<Pelo> DasE1, but the live cd connects with no issues
<tritium> !es | Gu1z1nhU
<Gu1z1nhU> seis falando
<ubottu> Gu1z1nhU: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pelo> hischild, greyed out
<DasE1> Pelo: sure, it isn't pppoe-configured
<DasE1> (roaming, I guess)
<dk> Hi. my friend has a problem that when he tries to install ubuntu, obliquity.. gparted or whatever does not show his partitions.. ?
<hischild> Pelo, meaning ubuntu things they aren't connected. This a PPPOE connection or the ethernet connection?
<Pelo> DasE1, what ? this isn'T for a wifi , this is a wired connection,  and I useualy use pppoeconf , i'm on that right now
<Wick|away> So I think I just severely broke my system. I just got done uninstalling KDE ( I marked everything for removal ) and went into my Package manager to get some things, and whenever I would search for something nothing would show up. So I went to open my terminal to just use apt-get and a box pops up that says "Could not launch menu item". Is there some way I can fix this?
<Dev_n00b> ok
<Pelo> hischild, when I left click on the nm applet , I see 3 things: connections  , the device is not supported, and vpn
<Dev_n00b> tty2 works fine.  X on the other hand, hates my mother
<keffie_jayx> I have a problem with a 878a capture card, I am trying to set up the card to display 4 cameras, I only get grayscale video with a black stripe, can anyone help out?
<DasE1> Pelo: which function offers the router ... usually the dial in is done by the router, the connection to client-pc a ethernet on, either static , more likely dhcp
<chupy> i have a question in the gimp 2.6  how do i see the layer menu??? i haved it but i close it and i dont know where to put it again
<rogan> Can anyone tell me if K3b is able to rip FLAC from audio cds. is there an addon?
<Dev_n00b> Any ideas, Jack_Sparrow?
<Quagmire> got another silly question ...can I access more than one network on xchat at a time?
<skorasaurus> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skorasaurus> Quagmire, yes
<Pelo> DasE1,  the connection is setup properly in the router,  I used windows to do that , the router does connect to the internet,  but for some reason I can'T get my "installed version of ubuntu" to connect to the router
<Quagmire> !shortbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shortbus
<hischild> Pelo, and just calling dhclient doesn't work for you?
<mcw> hello there
<skorasaurus> Quagmire, go to the top bar, xchat > network > channel tab
<Pelo> chupy, arrow on top right of that area, jsut below the tools I beleive
<gNewPower> mcw: howdi
<jharkn> Wickk: looks like you may have uninstalled the package management utils by uninstalling a meta package or something, though I would've thought they'd be excluded from those.. I'm no expert though so don't take my word for it..
<DasE1> Pelo: so configure your network either as a dhcp or with a  static ip withing the router's iprange
<mcw> does anyone here play call of duty in ubuntu?
<Pelo> hischild,  I can't check right now but i will later
<mcw> if then how
<Pelo> DasE1, this should work if I was able to restor ubuntu's default settings,  I thnk someting is broken somewhere
<gNewPower> mcw: dunno, but I am sure you can wine it
<mcw> it will work in wine
<chupy> Pelo: No...
<gNewPower> mcw: well, not sure sure, but I suppose it will
<mcw> is it an iso file?
<Pelo> chupy, ask in #gimp-user
<Wickk> jharkn: I just reset Synaptic and it's now showing packages again but what would I need to re=download in case I did do that? I still can't access my terminal and now it's saying I can't get into my home folder as well...
<gNewPower> mcw: look up the ubuntu games website
<mcw> ok
<gNewPower> good luck!
<mcw> what is the other ubuntu channel called?
<Pelo> chupy,  that little arrow,  the add a tab
<Pelo> mcw, depends on which one you want , there are several
<tritium> mcw: there are sevreal
<tritium> several, even
<abayomi> I have a question.....Is it possible to connect to a remote server using vpn on cli instead of putty
<ultratek> what program can i make svg's with?
<mcw> offtopic?
<DasE1> ﻿ Pelo:do you have an icon for network-manager
<Pelo> DasE1, yes I do
<chupy> in gimp user there arent anyone
<Wickk> ultratek: Inkscape
<ultratek> ty
<jharkn> Wickk: which flavour you using? i.e. xubuntu/ubuntu
<Pelo> DasE1, it has a red cross on it
<Pelo> chupy,  that little arrow,  the add a tab
<ultratek> wickk: is there a sudo install cmd?
<DasE1> Pelo: left click on it > manually configure
<chupy> Pelo: o i see thank you
<Wickk> jharkn: Ubuntu
<jharkn> Wickk: try installing ubuntu-desktop package
<kansan__> what does /etc/hosts/ do?  and why should i care about it? ;p  (i'm trying to get apache set up so i can see development versions of the site i'm working on )
<Pelo> DasE1, I don't have that , I have device not managed
<DasE1> Pelo: unlock, then the ethx is on, properties
<jharkn> Wickk: my guess being that another meta package uninstalled some of the base system, installing ubuntu-desktop should get that back
<Pelo> DasE1, how do you want me to unlock this ?
<calc> i'm building OOo 3.0 for hardy :)
<ultratek> wick: nm i figured it out :)
<Dev_n00b> Ok.  On boot, the text aspects of linux booting Ubuntu show fine.  When X launches, my screen goes black, but I can get to tty2 and attempt text login fine.  Any ideas?
<DasE1> Pelo: only one nic in the box
<Wickk> jharkn: I'm not finding it in my package manager
<djabbour> Can you no longer put modline statements in xorg.conf? I am trying to get an older laptop working and I have a specific modline to enable it to work with XFree, but when I tried copying that line to xorg.conf, it complains that "modline" is invalid...?
<jharkn> Wickk: are you in synaptic?
<Wickk> jharkn:yes
<Pelo> DasE1, either I am not looking at the right thing or my nm applet is broken
<jharkn> Wickk: are the standard repositories enabled?
<Pelo> DasE1, I'M gonna purge and reisngtall the network manager stuff and come back , brb
<lu6cifer> hey, how do I open port 4226?
<Wickk> jharkn: yeah
<bazzikone> ciao
<bazzikone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<diskin> I have a machine connected to Internet via pptp VPN. Ubuntu does not have pptp-linux installed. What is correct way to install it, without downoading whole repository? I mean, how do I know the full dependency tree of it?
<DasE1> Pelo: ifconfig, ifup/down from terminal also works
<jharkn> Wickk: hmm.. 1sec
<Dev_n00b> Ok.  On boot, the text aspects of linux booting Ubuntu show fine.  When X launches, my screen goes black, but I can get to tty2 and attempt text login fine.  Any ideas?
<kansan__> if i see a bunch of entries in ~/.ssh/known_hosts.... (that i dont remember adding, but i've been logging into a bunch of servers to administer) should i be concerned?  i thought i had to manually add stuff to known hosts.
<hischild> Dev_n00b, reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<lars_bauer> hey i got this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/python-pygame_1.8.1release-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: underproces pre-installation script returnerede afslutningsstatus 1"
<Jack_Sparrow> Dev_n00b did you pastebin your xorg.. hardy right?
<hischild> kansan__, you have to add stuff to authorized_hosts, known_hosts is which hosts you've logged into.
<skorasaurus> diskin, when you install via the package manager, it will automatically install the package.
<Dev_n00b> this was on a fresh install, hischild
<skorasaurus> packages that are dependent.
<skorasaurus> and no more.
<Dev_n00b> Hardy
<Odd-rationale> kansan__: yes. when you first login via ssh, it will add the host to the knownhost list
<lu6cifer> how do I open a port on ubuntu?
<jharkn> Wickk: can you install "gnome-terminal" ?
<hischild> Dev_n00b, *points to Jack_Sparrow his question*
<diskin> skorasaurus, it won't, because no internet connection!
<linkmaster03> How do I check the version of a package in the repositories from the terminal?
<Dev_n00b> I have no idea how to do that
<hischild> linkmaster03, aptitude show <package>
<Dev_n00b> I am a linux noob
<Slart> linkmaster03: apt-cache policy packagename I think
<Dev_n00b> hence /dev/n00b
<HURFS> can i download torrents with the ubuntu live cd?
<linkmaster03> hischild: Slart: thank you!
<hischild> Dev_n00b, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit ( Jack_Sparrow  )
<skorasaurus> diskin, go to the package search http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Wickk> jharkn: nope
<HURFS> does the ubuntu live cd have transmission installed?
<Quagmire> skorasaurus, may I pm you ...I've been trying to set up a new network from scratch and its jus not liking what I am entering LOL
<Zackfett> hey i got my ubuntu shipit cd today, and it wont boot correctly, and it makes my pc bsod in windows
<lu6cifer> how do I open a port on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild you stole my notes..
<Slart> HURFS: I think it's installed by default
<iGama> lu6cifer, ports are open by default
<HURFS> how do i go about making a custom live cd/usb with deluge installed?
<jharkn> Wickk: why not, some error or is it not listed in synaptic??
<DasE1> rogan:sound-juicer is a nice app to rip
<roosel> can you get limewire thru the apt-get
<skorasaurus> Quagmire, i'm a bit tied up for help right now, sorry :/
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, no i haven't, i just had to type the whole thing (fresh installation over here)
<Wickk> jharkn: it's not listed in synaptic
<Jordan_U> lu6cifer: No ports are blocked by default by Ubuntu, just start the service you want to run and be  sure that your router is not blocking any ports and if needed is forewarding the correct port
<Quagmire> no prob ...if anyone else has experience I'm all ears
<Jack_Sparrow> HURFS that is offtopic, we support ubuntu, not people making their own distro, but there are remastering tools..
<Jack_Sparrow> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Zackfett> i got my ubuntu shipit cd today, and it wont boot correctly, and it makes my pc bsod in windows
<Dev_n00b> Jack, and hischild.. I am reinstalling first using Wubi :O
<HURFS> im not trying to make my own distro... i want to use ubuntu
<Dev_n00b> dun dun dun
<Jordan_U> roosel: No, but you can get gtk-gnutella which uses the same network
<HURFS> unbuntu live cd + deluge
<Dev_n00b> Wubi, on a raid array...
<mrwes> re
<scotty2> Has anyone else tried to install Ubuntu 8.10 and got the message "Can't start Hardware abstraction layer - please ensure dbus is working" - which stops the desktop starting up ?
<skorasaurus> hi, i'm sharing folders on my network via nautalis.
<diskin> skorasaurus, and then click on each package in 'depends' section and see it's dependencies?
 * Dev_n00b cuddles 400mhz CPU with 64mb ram SATA raid PCI card
<keffie_jayx> I have a problem with a 878a capture card, I am trying to set up the card to display 4 cameras, I only get grayscale video with a black stripe, can anyone help out?
<skorasaurus> diskin, sounds right.
<_Sam__> Hai gais!
<mrwes> Is there anyway to make an SSH connection to a server occur on boot up?
<[Sarai]> I have having trouble with my graphics card. It's a Nvidia Geforce 6150 Go and even though I installed the recommended accelorated graphics card driver it's still doing strange things. When I enable desktop effects, the window title bars turn strange colors and sometimes blank out. Can anyone help me?
<jharkn> Wickk: that's odd if you have the repos enabled, it should be there..  What exactly /is/ listed?  If I were you I'd try to install a terminal and go from there, trying to install "ubuntu-desktop" with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".
<Bax> just to be clear, .deb is the ubuntu analogue of .exe for windows, right?
<Zackfett> i got my ubuntu shipit cd today, and it wont boot correctly, and it makes my pc bsod in windows
<diskin> skorasaurus, thanks :)
<tritium> Bax: no
<Slart> Bax: not really.. more like .msi
<roosel> anyone know how to open limewire lol ?
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> how to change hardisk partition permission in hardy?
<roosel> i downloaded the .deb it seems to be installed
<skorasaurus> diskin, no prob.
<piotrek> witam wszystkich
<Slart> Bax: a deb is a installation package.. it isn't executable..
<_Sam__> Lol, I got 20 Ubuntu CD's shipped and I am giving them away as christmas gifts! :)
<Jordan_U> roosel: Look in Applications > Internet
<DasE1> roosel: limewire in trml
<Zackfett> doesnt deb mean debian?
<chazco> Hi... since upgrading to 8.10 I am unable to connect to some WPA-Enterprise, tkip, peap, mschap-v2 networks (with multiple access points). The laptop connects, but quickly loses the connection and will not connect again. Any ideas?
<Slart> mannnnn: chmod
<hischild> Bax, it's the equivalent of an insatller.
<hischild> Bax, *installer
<mannnnn> ten
<Wickk> jharkn: When I try and search for gnome-terminal and ubuntu-desktop nothing appears
<Dev_n00b> WUBI installing KUBUNTU
<mannnnn> then chmod
<jharkn> Wickk: I have to go for ~1 hour but I'm sure someone else more capable than me in this channel can help.  If not I'll be back...
<Slart> mannnnn: there might be other ways too.. chmod can take quite some time if the disk is large
 * Dev_n00b shakes fist
<Dev_n00b> U WILL WORK!
<Jordan_U> chazco: What chipset is your wireless card?
<FloodBot3> Dev_n00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zackfett> i got my ubuntu shipit cd today, and it wont boot correctly, and it makes my pc bsod in windows
<Wickk> jharkn: 'kay
<hischild> Zackfett, boot from the CD, not run in windows.
<Slart> Zackfett: broken cd?
<chazco> Jordan_U - Think its an Intel 3945ABG... it uses the iwl3945 driver, and has always worked before the upgrade
<mrwes> Is there anyway to make an SSH connection to a server occur on boot up?
<linkmaster03> how do I start another x session?
<Slart> Zackfett: what does it do if you boot from it?
<jharkn> Wickk: gl :)
<DasE1> Zackfett: did you use installes ption to verify cd
<Zackfett> I/O error and the only optionis to reboot
<Slart> mrwes: well..you could put a ssh command in some startup script.. you would have to get away from the password stuff though
<mannnnn> so which way to change partition permisssion with so i can make a folder  etc
<DasE1> Zackfett:if cd is in order, sounds like a bad cd-drive
<Zackfett> it works with my fawn livecd
<roosel> jordan_U its not there and the limewire isnt recognized in terminal DasE1
<hischild> mrwes, you can do that in a script and call it on bootup.
<Dev_n00b> ok... Kubuntu is DLing at 15k... time for Xubuntu :O
<hischild> Dev_n00b, the speed is not relevant to the version.
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: hello. i had the same problem i think
<DasE1> mannnnn:man chown and man chmod
<mrwes> hischild, bash script you mean?
<hischild> mrwes, yes.
<Dev_n00b> I have a 20mb line. Speed is relevant :)
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: are you getting  end_request: Buffer I/O error in sector xxxxx   messages?
<mrwes> hischild, Ok, I'll try that
<Dev_n00b> ahhh... 2.3mb/sec :)
<hischild> Dev_n00b, read again. Speed isn't relevant to the version. I'm not saying anything about your connection speed.
<Zackfett> yes!
<Zackfett> thats it
<Dev_n00b> I have ADHD.  I'm impatient :)
<Flare183> !away | jharkn|away
<ubottu> jharkn|away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mrwes> heh
<Jordan_U> roosel: Can you pastebin the output from "dpkg -L limewire"? ( or try installing gtk-gnutella which uses the same network as limewire and is supported )
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: ok. do you have a usb memory stick and does your motherboard support booting from it?
<geno_> hello to u, people? where is the best place to ask about pidggin login problems?
<Zackfett> yes i have one and no my MB doesnt allow booting from it
<hischild> geno_, depends on the problem. Give this channel a shot.
<Paddy_EIRE> geno_, just ask mate
<linkmaster03> How do I start a new X session in VT8?
<geno_> i cannot ennable my yahoo.co.in count
<roosel> says limewire is not installed
<eseven73> vt8?
<worldcitizen> hey there folks. How can I get guest additions to work for my ubuntu VM? The guest additions I click with virtualbox in the menu is for windows
<linkmaster03> eseven73: like, ctrl+alt+f8
<skorasaurus> geno_, see if pidgin has an irc channel
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: well, i'm not sure how you can get around the problem then. the problem is a bug in the version of the linux kernel used in 8.10 installer
<eseven73> ah
<chazco> worldcitizen - There should be some source code appear in the virtual CD drive which you can compile i think
<tripps> why can't I seem to watch DVDs and/or RIP them on any of my ubuntu boxes any more? tried every client (xine, mplayer, vlc, etc.). they play fine on windows
<skorasaurus> pigin's help file should have info on it.
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: it only affects some people's hardware
<roosel> Jordan_U it says Package `limewire` is not installed... I ran the .deb file from their website
<Zackfett> so if i make a cd it _might_ work?
<roosel> Jordan_U it installed it with the package manager thing
<Zackfett> and also
<worldcitizen> chazco: thanks. How do I compile source code?
<Zackfett> is this bug in the kubuntu installer?
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: ok, i might have missed the method you are using to try and install.. how are you trying to install currently if it's not by dvd/cd drive?
<chazco> worldcitizen - I'm not certain, its been quite a while... think virtualbox has an IRC channel on freenode if you can find it :)
<roosel> Jordan_U lemme just try that gtk one you said
<Zackfett> i was trying to use the wubi
<worldcitizen> alright thanks
<mrwes> Why when I make an ssh connection via CLI it doesn't show up in nautilus?
<chazco> No problem, good luck :)
<Zackfett> i found it by looking at it in fawn
<Paddy_EIRE> geno_, are you certain you are entering the correct information?
<Paddy_EIRE> !vbox | worldcitizen
<ubottu> worldcitizen: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<oneseventeen> I'd like to put a shortcut in /usr/bin/ to an app stored in a different folder,
<gnutron> worldcitizen: get the source, unpack, ./configure, make, make install.
<oneseventeen> what kind of link should I use?
<marek_> hi, can you tel
<mrwes> !symbolic link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbolic link
<mrwes> er
<mrwes> !ln
<marek_> hi, can you tell me, how can i adjust hdd idle time?
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mrwes> er
<Jack_Sparrow> marek_ hdparm
<marek_> Jack_Sparrow well i tried it
<hagus> When I click on Applications, it does not stay open. It disappears once I take my mouse of it.
<marek_> but hdd is still spinning
<mrwes> oneseventeen, man ln
<hagus> I am using Ibex
<hagus> Gnome
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: oh? well, i'm not familiar with the wubi install. although i thought that would be an install done from the hard drive or something. and i don't know about kubuntu either.
<Zackfett> ok
<worldcitizen> thanks Paddy_EIRE & gnutron
<Zackfett> is there someone who can help?
<marek_> also there is laptop_mode, and i think it might override hdparm somehow...
<Zackfett> also i have my second hdd
<skorasaurus> !wubi
<Zackfett> and when i dled wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Zackfett> it only shows my c drive
<ubunto_eg> hi , i am using ubuntu 8.10 the is it normal that update manager try to download KDE?
<Paddy_EIRE> worldcitizen, sure thing :)
<gnutron> worldcitizen: you'll need build-essential to compile. fyi.
<onetinsoldier> <Zackfett> ok, wubi install -to- ms windows from a cdrom?
<Zackfett> no
<oneseventeen> mrwes: thanks, I'm looking at an ln man page already, just didn't know if there was a quick/obvious answer
<Paddy_EIRE> ubunto_well yes only if you have installed kde or kde apps
<onetinsoldier> ok.. what is the cdrom you first spoke of?
<Zackfett> im trying to install ubuntu with wubi
<Zackfett> and change my hd to d
<Zackfett> which already has linux on it
<Paddy_EIRE> ubunto_eg,  well yes only if you have installed kde or kde apps
<Zackfett> the hd in the list is c
<Jack_Sparrow> Zackfett Consider wubi a test drive...
<Zackfett> and i need it to be d
<Zackfett> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> Zackfett, yeah consider wubi a test
<Zackfett> ok
<ubunto_eg> paddy_EIRE ,, thanks, will this make troubles? i mean is there conflict between KDE and Gnome?
<Zackfett> so i guess i gotta wait untill my bro comes to my house
<Paddy_EIRE> ubunto_eg, nope they work pretty well together
<Zackfett> he can make ubuntu cds
<worldcitizen> gnutron: getting it now, thanks again
<ubunto_eg> Paddy_EIRE thanks a million
<hagus> Whenever I select stuff it does not seem to want to stay highlighted :(
<hagus> This was not a feature of Hardy Heron.
<hagus> Is there a remedy for my poor mouse?
 * hagus wonders if he should prepare his mouse for a long goodbye or should it be ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: what version of ubuntu are you going to try and install?
<FloodBot3> hagus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_eXeCuTeR> guys, i downloaded bochs and now im trying to insall it
<_eXeCuTeR> install*
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs ubunto_eg
<Zackfett> 8.10
<Wicked> hmm under alsamixer i had a bunch of columns to adjust....now after a reboot alsamixer only has one column. i have to open it with "alsamixer -c 0" to get all the columns...what gives?
<remitaylor> is there a list of ubottu's commands, somewhere? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<eseven73> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<remitaylor> thanks :)
<_eXeCuTeR> i downloaded bochs, now im trying to run install-sh and im failing
<Jordan_U> Wicked: One is controlling puleseaudio's volume control, the other is the actual card
<_eXeCuTeR> how do i install it now?
<hateball> Wickedⅅ does that column say PulseAudio?
<hagus> I came in to moan about Ubuntu and my mouse but everyone took flight :)
<Slart> Wicked: sounds like you have more than one sound card in your computer
<Jack_Sparrow> _eXeCuTeR get instructions where you got the package..
<gnutron> _eXeCuTeR: try ./install-sh
<Wicked> Jordan_U, hmm...did ubuntu have a update that would cause this?
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: if you were getting the error i described from your cd/dvd drive you may not be able to install from a cdrom
<_eXeCuTeR> yeah i've tried
<Slart> Wicked: or it might be pulseaudio
<Zackfett> i already have
<Wicked> Slart, nah. just a crappy onboard
<Zackfett> with fawn
<_eXeCuTeR> i've tried ./install-sh and many anothers but it doesn't work
<Slart> Wicked: have you messed with the pulseaudio settings before rebooting?
<Zackfett> i installed through livecd's graphical install
<hagus> Talked in dark terms about preparing for demise of mouse and of Ubuntu and the things began to play better together.
<Wicked> Slart, ummm i dont think so. i did however select alsa under the sound settings
<Wicked> i made them all alsa under system>pref>sound
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: well, i don't understand what's wrong i guess.. when are you getting the error messages?
<gnutron> Wicked: this occur after ibex dist-upgrade?
<yao_ziyuan> i just installed ooo 3.0 from ooo's official site
<yao_ziyuan> so far so good
<Zackfett> when i click "use ubuntu without modifying your system"
<Wicked> gnutron, nope. im on 8.10 but have been for about a month
<Slart> Wicked: that might have something to do with it ..
<calc> yao_ziyuan: there is ubuntu version of 3.0 for intrepid already in ppa
<Zackfett> i dont have a photographic memory
<Jordan_U> Wicked: I don't think it is this way by default but to get flash working with pulseaudio in intrepid I ran "asoundconf set-pulseaudio" to undo that if you ran it you run "asoundconf unset-pulseaudio"
<Zackfett> so i dont know the exact words
<Slart> Wicked: it's hard to say something final without knowing what the mixer looked like before and after..
<_eXeCuTeR> please help guys, i've been trying to install bochs for hours!!!
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: yes.. and that's from booting from a cd/dvd. now, how are you going to install? from dvd/cd drive.. correct?
<Moradan> how can i get the list of currently installed packages? I've tried `dpkg -l` but it gives me many packeges that a not currently installed
<Zackfett> yes
<_eXeCuTeR> i've downloaded it from sourceforge and now im failing to install it
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: Installing via apt / synaptic didn't work?
<Slart> _eXeCuTeR: installing it shouldn't be the hard part.. running it might be tricky though =)
<_eXeCuTeR> nope
<Wicked> hmm..ok with pulse audio audacious wont play music. i just want to use alas
<_eXeCuTeR> i mean it worked
<Wicked> *alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> _eXeCuTeR You need to look for docs in the download or on the site...
<Wicked> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<_eXeCuTeR> it worked but it had some missing files
<worldcitizen> 'A later version is available in the software channel' comes up when trying to install the build-essential package. Where is the software channel?
<Wicked> how do i remove pulse audio?
<_eXeCuTeR> the VGABIOS file
<Jack_Sparrow> !info bochs
<gnutron> Moradan: dpkg -l should should all installed, or you can refer to /var/log/dpkg.log
<ubottu> bochs (source: bochs): IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.7-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 923 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> _eXeCuTeR chasing dependencies on something you want to install from an outside source will always be an issue and beyond the scope of ubuntu support
<Jack_Sparrow> _eXeCuTeR Why not stay inside our repo
<gnutron> Wicked: apt-get autoremove pulseaudio, but x might not start, uncheck pulse in system / sessions before u reboot
<Jordan_U> worldcitizen: That means that you can ( and should ) install the build-essential via System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager or apt-get
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: i think you will find that... you can't. if you try, you will likely just get an error. i let the cd go ahead finish loading up even while it kept spitting out the error messages, and then i tried to install. it bombed out with an error(the installer did) and i believe it messaed up my master partition table.
<_eXeCuTeR> but how can i run this install-sh file?
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: i ended up wiping all partitions from my hard drive
<deadlyallance900> what program would i use to convert .3g2 files to one of these  .asf, .avi, .m1v, .mp2, .mp2v, .mpe, .mpeg, .mpg, .mpv2, .wm, and .wmv
<worldcitizen> ah alright, thanks Jordan_U
<mib_01xrv40g> _eXeCuTeR: terminal
<Jordan_U> worldcitizen: np
<_eXeCuTeR> lol of course
<mib_01xrv40g> _eXeCuTeR: sudo sh
<tripps> why can't I seem to watch DVDs and/or RIP them on any of my ubuntu boxes any more? tried every client (xine, mplayer, vlc, etc.). they play fine on windows
<Zackfett> oh and on my BSOD i saw that it said the cd format is invalid
<_eXeCuTeR> but how...sh install-sh didn't know, ./install-sh neither
<Wicked> hmm...is this a good idea gnutron ? or is it gonna possible mess things up?
<mib_01xrv40g> _eXeCuTeR: sudo sh drag and drop the sh file
<Jack_Sparrow> _eXeCuTeR How to run a .sh file?  Run script with the command   ./file.sh or .bin  , it must be set executable, chmod u+x file
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: Whait before you do that
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: and the used a utility called  'unetbootin'  in order to make a bootable usb memory stick with the live cd/installer on it in orderto install 8.10
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: What was the problem with the version of bochs from the repositories ( synaptic / apt-get ) ?
<_eXeCuTeR> it is not a .sh file
<_eXeCuTeR> it's a install-sh
<Wicked> ha. when i killall pulseaudio ...i can get the normal alsamixer....i think i just needed to stop pulse audio from starting when gnome does.
<Zackfett> OTS i cant boot usb
<_eXeCuTeR> Jordan, VGABIOS-elpine-2.4.1 was missing
<_eXeCuTeR> so i couldn't run my kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> _eXeCuTeR chasing dependencies on something you want to install from an outside source will always be an issue and beyond the scope of ubuntu support
<gnutron> Wicked: i uninstalled pulseaudio to fix no sound issue after ibex upgrade. google will give you tons of hits. it has problems.
<derek> ok, I'm not a Debian person. Why is rc.local missing? Where should it be?
<gnutron> Wicked: sound is fine now without pulse
<mib_jkkzbt> Hello, I need some help! Somehow my Network mask in the connection manager is stuck at 22. If I change it and try to apply, it says the connection is read only. I can't access the Internet, so I need help soon please.
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: i know... so i don't know what's going ot happen with you. perhaps you can find a way to boot from the installer image while it's still on your hard drive or something. i dunno what you will end up doing to get 8.10 installed. but perhaps you will find a way
<Jordan_U> derek: /etc/rc.local
<calc> guido van rossum is here at UDS giving a speech :)
<derek> its not there . . . hmm
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: i wish you luck though!
<Wicked> gnutron, hmm ok. cool. ill read up before i remove it. thanks
<derek> Jordan_U: where can I get a copy of the default rc.local that ships with Ubuntu Server?
<worldcitizen> I'm getting errors with fetching the build-essential packages 404 Object not found :/.. can I just install the package I downloaded then? It's the same version
<Jordan_U> derek: The default rc.local is probably empty
<Zackfett> eh my brother is coming over sometime
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: are you absolutely positive you can't boot from a usb stick? you might be surprised at the BIOS options you might have if you leave a usb stick inserted and go into your BIOS
<Zackfett> he burnt ubuntu kubuntu, ubuntu server, xubuntu, edubuntu
<worldcitizen> oh nevermind.. I have 11.1 and the latest is 11.4..
<derek> Jordan_U: the file is not in /etc/  cannot locate it in the system
<Zackfett> i dont have a stick
<_eXeCuTeR> guys please help me install bochs
<Zackfett> i have a disk enabled ipod
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: i hear you.. but i doubt he can get around the kernel bug that's in the installer
<Zackfett> ok i'll do 8.04 kubuntu
<Jordan_U> derek: Install the package "initscripts" and I think that will get you the rc.local
<derek> Jordan_U: so, I just touched a new copy.  Normally rc.local on Ubuntu is empty and unused?
<Jack_Sparrow> _eXeCuTeR sudo apt-get install program..   and please understand what I have told you so far
<Zackfett> oh and btw does anyone know when jaunty jackolope will be out?
<derek> Jordan_U: cool, thanks. Not my system so I am playing cleanup and catchup. gentoo user usually
<Slart> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zackfett 9.04
<_eXeCuTeR> Jack Sparrow, this is really basic, i know these things.....jj
<_eXeCuTeR> kk*
<onetinsoldier> Zackfett: i wish you luck. wait until your brother comes over. he might be able to figure something out. you never know
<Zackfett> ok thanks
<Slart> Zackfett: it's always 04 or 10.. ie april or october
<Zackfett> thats all i needed ^_^ so cya
<Jordan_U> derek: I am not sure if the rc.local is used without the initscripts package or not, if just adding a command to rc.local doesn't work try installing that pacakge
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: What happens when you run "sudo apt-get install bochs" is there an error? If so please pastebin it
<_eXeCuTeR> no, there's no error
<_eXeCuTeR> it's installed in my computer
<_eXeCuTeR> but it's missing a few files
<Ab3L> good night
<Jack_Sparrow> _eXeCuTeR YEs, you are missing dependencies...
<balluche> hi folks !
<Illusion> Hello folks, I have a Questions. I want to add un user who can use ssh to access, how can I grand access for this user in /var/www for example?
<_eXeCuTeR> when i try to load my kernel (bochs -f config.txt) it says that a ROM file is missing
<_eXeCuTeR> VGABIOS-elpine-2.14 i guess
<hischild> Illusion, add him to the group that has write access on that folder :-)
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: What files, there are other packages available like "bochsbios" that might have what you need
<Illusion> hischild: can I do it for a single user aswell?
<admin_masu3701> hey there
<hischild> Illusion, that is for a single user. If you add a user to a group, that user gains access to that folder. No other user gets it.
<Illusion> ok
<mt> hi. i'm having a problem. i have a laptop connected to the internet on wlan0. i'm trying to enable eth0 on this laptop so that i could use ssh tunnel on a wired network. thing is, when i ifconfig eth0 up with my correct ip, i lose connection to the wifi...
<admin_masu3701> i install linux with windowns..i am able to boot to both but when i boot into windows it stops at a screen where it ask me to recover
<admin_masu3701> dont get to the login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701, please see my private message
<balluche> i dunno where is the 3D cube of compiz. I turned visual effects to extra.:-*
<balluche> the hotkey ctrl-alt clic doesn't seem to work ! :'(
<Illusion> hischild: But then I need to set the access/security rights everywhere?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | balluche
<ubottu> balluche: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fdasse> hi
<_eXeCuTeR> JOrdan_U, i've installed bochsbios
<fdasse> anyone using kaffeine and cccam?
<fdasse> that could give me a hand please.
<Jack_Sparrow> balluche Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: what was your message?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fdasse> dunno how to install cccam in kaffeine
<hischild> Illusion, most likely not. You use apache? then you need to add the user to the web user group (not sure of its name).
<hischild> Illusion, and you won't have security issues
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: what is your private message?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<balluche> ok thank you folks ! :-*
<Jack_Sparrow> admin_masu3701 ubottu is a bot,   he was telling you to read up at the wubi site
<afv> hey how can i maximize a window with a shortcut?
<Illusion> ok hischild: will try that
<admin_masu3701> Jack_Sparrow: oh ok
<Illusion> hischild - wil try it through webmin then
<Illusion> as i have the server version
<Jack_Sparrow> admin_masu3701 Please consider it a test drive and do a full regular install if you like it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<gnutron> afv: alt+f10 in gnome w/metacity
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Illusion> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<gnutron> afv: compiz will probably disable that
<fdasse> anyone please
<eseven73> Woah! Ebox installs like a billion libs O.o
<Illusion> eseven73 i cant even install it yet
<Illusion> with apt-get
<Illusion> and search
<eseven73> how do i tell what libgd2-nox relies on? Ebox wants to remove it
<admin_masu3701> jack_sparrow: but i dont want to lose what i have on windowns
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: try   apt-get show <package?
<admin_masu3701> I mean it boot but at some point it says somthin like system need to be restores
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: try   apt-get show <package>
<Jack_Sparrow> admin_masu3701 boot a livecd and save what yu need before you continue
<eseven73> 'show' is an invalid option onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: oops...  apt-cache show <package>  sorry
<Pici> eseven73: apt-cache show packagename
<eseven73> ok
<admin_masu3701> jack_sparrow: what do you mean? I have linux and windows
<eseven73> ty
<admin_masu3701> i did partition the drive before installin linux
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: also have a look at...  apt-get showpkg <package>
<onetinsoldier> damnit!
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: also have a look at...  apt-cache showpkg <package>
<onetinsoldier> sorry
<eseven73> lol ok
<eseven73> ty
<Dev_n00b> argh
<Dev_n00b> Xubuntu came up with "cramfs: wrong magic" on boot
<Dev_n00b> apparently it needs ext3fs on dev/sdc, even tho I am using Wubi
<slipp3d> can anyone give me a hand with getting kino and my firewire capture thing working
<Illusion> My Ebox doesnt install :/ -  sudo apt-get install .^ebox-.*.
<Illusion> Reading package lists... Done
<Illusion> Building dependency tree... Done
<Illusion> E: Couldn't find package .^ebox-.*.
<FloodBot3> Illusion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hischild> does anyone have experience with ebox?
<Dev_n00b> Any ideas?
<roni_> hey, google earth has some bug with the fonts where certain letters do not show up... any poiners?
<Illusion> eseven73 how do you install ebox?
<eseven73> 'sudo apt-get install ebox'
<mrwes> re
<mrwes> can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here? : bill@bill-laptop:~$ sshfs bill@desktop: /home/bill /media/desktop/
<mrwes> bill@192.168.1.101's password:
<mrwes> fuse: invalid argument `/media/desktop/'
<eseven73> Illusion: im on 8.04 though, so i donno if 8.10 has ebox still or not? Im assuming they do.
<mrwes> I added myself to the fuse group
<eseven73> i dont "DO" 8.10. yucky yucky yucky. period.
<mrwes> logged out and back in
<Illusion> eseven73 - im getting this and using 6.06 64 BIT
<carbocalm> I've lost my desktop top menu (only Application,Places and...  something else, on left side) how can i get it back ? I can call it with Alt-F1 ....
<Illusion> eseven73 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/84555/
<eseven73> Illusion: ive never used ebox so i can not help you further sorry, ask the guru's in here, :)
<Dev_n00b> I get cramfs: wrong magic and something about ext3fs not being present on dev/sdc.  Any ideas?
<Illusion> lol
<mrwes> bump..heh
<Pici> mrwes: What are you trying to do?
<gnutron> !fonts | roni_
<ubottu> roni_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tripps> why can't I seem to watch DVDs and/or RIP them on any of my ubuntu boxes any more? tried every client (xine, mplayer, vlc, etc.). they play fine on windows but do absolutely nothing on ubuntu
<mrwes> Pici: mount my /home from my desktop to my laptop via sshfs
<mrwes> housekeepin' aye?
<gnutron> roni_: those might help google earth.
<mrwes> heh
<Pici> mrwes: You have an extra space between the server host and the path
<onetinsoldier> does anyone know if the ati proprietary fglrx 8.11 driver works with linux kernel 2.6.27   ..is ubuntu's kernel right now just 2.6.27?   no 2.6.27.6 or any minor subversion? correct?
<mrwes> Pici, bingo! man...I would have never caught that one!
<mrwes> danke sehr
<ziroday> tripps: did you follow the instructions in !dvd?
<Pici> !info linux | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bruenig> floodbot should take LjL out
<mrwes> Pici, anyway to do that at boot up and get around the password entry?
<onetinsoldier> Pici: that's a little confusing tho.. because dpkg say -9 at the end.. -9 indicate a version of the packaging.. not the kernel version
<onetinsoldier> Pici: and there is no 2.6.27.9 kernel that i am aware of
<tripps> ziroday, sorry - no. i'll try that now
<mrwes> man I love ssh and sshfs..very kewl stuff
<tripps> !info dvd
<ubottu> Package dvd does not exist in intrepid
<tripps> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> onetinsoldier: Sorry, yes, past the 27 the rest of the versions are from the packaging and patch process by the kernel team
<onetinsoldier> Pici: ok, just wanted to be sure.. thank you :-)
<ziroday> tripps: you probably have to enable the driver that decrypts the dvd so you can play it
<AzizLight> is there an equivalent to Agave color picker in kubuntu? Agave is more than just a color picker, it's also a color chooser, it lets me find darker colors or lighter colors etc very useful when designing websites
<tripps> ziroday, never had problems before - perhaps something got changed in a recent update?
<blipX> Anyone here have a pangolin laptop from system76 and willing to share their view of it. msg is fine if so. thanks!
<Pici> mrwes: You should be able to specify an option in your fstab for the credentials file.
<eseven73> whats the pastebinit command so i can output the text that a terminal spits out to a file? whatever.txt >> | Pastebinit  or something?
<mrwes> Pici, yah I just read that on-line, about putting the line in my /etc/fstab
<artur_> pssssss
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow: what was that pastebinit command you told me to use a few days ago in order to dump text to a whatever.txt or something?
<Dev_n00b> Xubuntu gives me cramfs: wrong magic and something about needing ext3fs on dev/sdc.  I am booting using Wubi.  Any ideas?
<dinsdale07> Is there a way to give the rsync process special permissions? I have problems rsyncing some directories my user does not have readacess for.
<tripps> ziroday, thanks for the help!
<Pici> eseven73: Are you trying to send output to a file or send a file to a pastebin or what?
<gnutron> eseven73: i dont know pastebin, but any output in terminal to file is example 'ls -l > file'
<eseven73> Pici: send dumpted text (from a terminal) to a .txt file and have it pasted on pastebinit
<diffred> best way to convert from chm to pdf without using chm2pdf? (I've tried it and it kinda sucks messing up page numbers, margins etc)
<eseven73> i believe the command is
<eseven73> bah, one sec
<Pici> eseven73: You don't need to send text to a file before sending it to pastebinit. for example: ls | pastebinit
<eseven73> Pici: ok ty
<Pici> eseven73: You may want to do some reading up on bash IO redirection
<eseven73> hhmm maybe be easier to just have you run
<eseven73> 'apt get-install ebox' it will ask you y/n
<Spencerical> I just installed Ubuntu a few minutes ago...it wants me to install a 3rd party gfx driver but if I hit activate, nothing happens. What's wrong?
<Spencerical> It goes through 0% a few times
<yoandy> hi, my laptop has a conexant modem not detected on intrepid, any hint of what to do to get it working?
<lu6cifer> I'm pretty sure I've installed all the correct codecs, but why I can't play a dvd? (I'm on Hardy heron)
<colouragga> Hey. I'm currently installing Ubuntu 7.10 but the disk partitioning tool shows me 0% steady for the past 40 minutes.
<colouragga> Anything to worry about?
<ericdb> I am running Intrepid, and suspend works...but as far as I can tell, none of the scripts in /etc/acpi are being run.  I want to do some things upon suspend/restore.  What's the right way?
<NeoID> hi, just installed ubuntu-server as I needed a simple webserer. However.. just a question.. what is the proper way of giving a user access to the /var/www folder? add him to the www-data group?
<modumass> hey all, im still stuck in 640x480 land, have nvidia driver and compiz working nicely, cant change to a higher res in  nvidia settings,  comp seems to think i have a small crt when i have a widescreen lcd
<Tetracomm> Hello. Does anyone know of any open source programs, libraries or SDKs for language translation? (not programming languages, but real languages)
<Dev_n00b> Xubuntu gives me cramfs: wrong magic and something about needing ext3fs on dev/sdc.  I am booting using Wubi.  Any ideas?
<tripps> ziroday, added the restricted extras and got the same thing: mplayer "could not read from device" xine "bad nav packet" acidrip no tracks show up, etc.
<ziroday> tripps: one sec
<mrwes> LjL, lots of house keepin' aye?
<mrwes> :)
<LjL> aye
<ziroday> tripps: do you have libdvdread3 and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<kansan__> if i create a user in ubuntu's dialog.... and add a few users to it.... is it active immediately?  do i need to restart?  chgrp: invalid group: `david:www-data'
<tripps> ziroday, checking. (did at one point)
<mrwes> LjL, any idea why open office 3.0 isn't available in the repos for Hardy, only Ibex?
<kansan__> if i create a group in ubuntu's dialog.... and add a few users to it.... is it active immediately?  do i need to restart?  chgrp: invalid group: `david:www-data'
<mrwes> LjL, ppa repos that is
<LjL> mrwes: no, don't know
<mrwes> LjL, K...doesn't make sense not to have them for a LTS version, at least not to me
<tripps> ziroday, yes I have both installed
<StevenX> Hey, is there any way to turn off Emerald?
<ziroday> tripps: okay and have you done  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ?
<LjL> mrwes, there were issues with those packages, don't know if only the hardy version, or also the intrepid version, or both - they might come later
<modumass> it may just be tht i need to add some lines to my xorg.conf, but yesterday someone said we dont use xorg.conf anymore and to make all changes via xrandr
<mikebeecham> for some reason linux changed my network from Manual DHCP to Automatic...what is the best way to change it back to a manual DHCP?
<mrwes> LjL, I have OO 3.0 installed on my Ibex laptop, seems to work Ok, but they're not availabel for Hardy
<worldcitizen> hey, I'm having problems fetching .deb packages for build essential. I can't install them cause I get a 404 object not found when the files are there on the site.
<n8tuser> worldcitizen-> use wget to fetch it
<LjL> worldcitizen: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mrwes> LjL; do you see some of the improvements made with wireless in Ibex making their way to Hardy?
<FFForever> any ideas on what would cause my video to pause for a few moments (locking EVERYTHING up) then resume as normal this happens 3-4 times per 1 hour of film
<diffred> how do I print a chm document? opening it and Print... does not work, nor I receive any error, just the printer doesn't start printing...
<lamo> I have darkroom theme installed and all of it works save the Window Border which shows white. Am I missing the proper gtk engine for it? If so which one? thanks.
<infosoak> If I have a directory and associated files/subdirs that are owned by me and has an owner of www-data and I delete everything except the top level directory, how do I unzip a file such that the owner and group are still me and www-data, respectively. Right now, when I unzip a file and it expands, the owner and group are all set to me.
<lamo> never mind found the issue
<worldcitizen> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d1cb5bcf5
 * tripps wonders what happened to ziroday :(
<gwennn> differ xchm
<LjL> worldcitizen: it looks right, it must be some sort of problem with the US mirror, try changing mirrors and then updating
<mrwes> diffred, are you using xCHM?
<gwennn> diffred
<modumass> hi all, my monitor is giving x the wrong info with its EDID signals, how can i get x to change what it knows about my LCD?
<diffred> mrwes: yep
<worldcitizen> LjL: I can't seem to install anything actually. even for update manager
<mrwes> hrmm...that has printing facilities
<diffred> mrwes: yes I've seen it, but when I click print the printer doesn't start printing lol
<diffred> mrwes: while printing pdf files yes...
<DasEi> modumass: manually configure xorg
<worldcitizen> LjL: how can I switch mirrors?
<LjL> worldcitizen: by changing all the leading "http://us." in your sources.list into some other country code, like se.
<tripps> well ziroday is gone, but I did what he asked me to do and still get same messages when trying to play DVDs, etc.
<tripps> anyone have ideas?
<gnutron> worldcitizen: system - administration - software sources
<LjL> wobblywu: i think Software Sources also has some functionality to change country mirror
<DasEi> tripps:using vlc
<gwennn> diffred it works
<diffred> gwennn: nope, thats the problem lol
<modumass> DasEi,  yeh thats what i have been trying to do, but really i have no understanding of xorg.conf, or what should be in there and i cant seem to find any examples of working xorg.conf files
<mrwes> diffred, I think you need to convert them to PDF so you can print the complete file out
<mrwes> diffred, google Ubuntu Chm to PDF
<DasEi> modumass: using hardy or ibex
<diffred> mrwes: yes, I've already done it with chm2pdf, but it really sucks, the pdf file is really messed up in alignments, fonts, margins...
<tripps> DasEi, using VLC, xine, mplayer, all of them
<modumass> DasEi, Ibex now. no probs in hardy or before
<mib_asgxw4> I need some help, somehow the connection manager says the my network mask is stuck at 22, and if I try to change it, it says the connection is read only. I can't connect to the internet, and making another connection doesn't work either (It gets stuck at 24).
<modumass> DasEi, this is the current xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d2afb9477
<DasEi> modumass: so I have to look up myself, as my machine is under heavy load right now, can I call you back in 10 min
<dazjorz> Hey everyone
<tripps> no vid player plays DVD on any of my ubuntu heron systems, though I used to be able to play them fine. restricted pkgs installed, ugly gstreamer libdvdread all installed fine
<modumass> DasEi, yeh no stress, im googling solutions anyway, but any help would be aweseome
<DasEi> modumass: call ya soon
<modumass> tripps, google "10 things to do once you have installed 8.10"
<modumass> DasEi, thnks
<_RadioHead> hello ppl.i need advice for a server
<ultratek> i extracted rawtherapee and it made a directory with an executable file that just runs the program...how come i cant make a working launcher linked to that file?
<chadwickofwv> hello everyone,  i am looking for a good program for ubuntu 8.11 to create iso files from a cd, does anyone have any a favorite which is easy to use
<modumass> tripps, it had a section on installing whyateve needs to be installed toi play dvds and wmvs
<mrwes> diffred, try this howto http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html
<diffred> mrwes: thanks, gonna read it
<tripps> modumass, googling
<nordin> hello guys
<mrwes> diffred, seems, believe it or not, you have to go to html, then to PDF...sigh
<EdSquareCat> will updating to 8.10 mess with my menu.lst? if not, could this pose other problems for a dual boot system?
<nordin> Does anyone has experience with Code::Blocks in Linux?
<dazjorz> I've noticed, in my system with an Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, which has two cores at 2.66GHz, the system says both cores have a max of 800 MHz (and a minimum of 600 MHz). In dmesg, I see " Detected 2666.604 MHz processor." so that's correct, but then /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies says "800000 600000" which is obviously wrong. I've seen some speedstep-... modules, but couldn't decide which to load, most of them give 
<worldcitizen> I can't download packages from any mirror it looks like. I think I'm having an issue with the package downloader?
<ultratek> i extracted rawtherapee and it made a directory with an executable file that just runs the program...how come i cant make a working launcher linked to that file?
<_RadioHead> i want to install slackware or ubuntu as a server / file server (samba) BUT problem is that i need to share a folder that users can write files and folders BUT ca not delete them ? is it possible with samba?
<dazjorz> EdSquareCat: it will not mess with your menu.lst further than your current system already does - so there will be no problems.
<dazjorz> worldcitizen: any errors you are getting?
<Guillotine> Anybody know anything about NVidia driver 177 not installing? I've tried both with the built-in Hardware Driver and Envy. Envy has a python error and I just never get past 0% with the built in driver manager
<dazjorz> ultratek: why can't you? what is going wrong?
<EdSquareCat> okay, thanks dazjorz
<dazjorz> Guillotine: could you try installing on the terminal and pastebinning the output?
<tripps> modumass, following instructions. hopefully it works. i'll report back
<nordin> dazjorz, maybe the speed indicator is an old one? As a programmer this is very normal to happen
<modumass> tripps, good luck man, ,mine panned out
<tripps> modumass, did notice that medibuntu, etc., were no longer selected under my repo sources tho. strange
<worldcitizen> dazjorz: it says Failed to fetch: <url> 404 object not found
<dazjorz> nordin: /proc/cpuinfo should never display an incorrect value IIRC
<dazjorz> worldcitizen: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere?
<Guillotine> dazjorz: http://pastebin.com/m5f3c2b7b
<ultratek> dazjorz: well when i extracted rawtherapee it just extracted and not installed but the extraction is a working program...however i cannot create a working launcher for it on my desktop
<worldcitizen> http://pastebin.com/d1cb5bcf5
<modumass> tripps, yeh when you upgrade from one release to another i think it unselects restricted repos
<webas> is there somewhere a nice long review of little bit comparison of many linux distro? :) im just interested
<nordin> dazjorz, could be, but what kind of OS do you have?>
<mrwes> ultratek, did you use the FULL path in the launcher?
<ultratek> yes
<mrwes> ultratek, check the ownership of the executable file
<ultratek> mrwes: it is extracted to my documents folder
<Pretto> does  anyone heard about ubuntu installation not showing disk with vista partition on it?
<_RadioHead> anyone any idea?
<dazjorz> nordin: I'm running Ubuntu 8.10, uname shows Linux dazjorz-desktop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ultratek> mrwes: how so?
<Watkins> hello all
<mrwes> ultratek, right mouse button on the file and the permissions
<cylux> Hey guys, why is it that in Ubuntu I cannot edit any configuration files within the home folder of the user I am currently logged in as? I have to prepend sudo even if I do nano -w ~/random.txt
<cylux> Any ideas?
<dazjorz> Guillotine: Let me have a look, one second.
<mrwes> ultratek, make sure is executable too
<ultratek> mrwes: i mean it is extracted to my user to my /home/ultratek/
<wiehan> Does anyone know of a gedit plugin or native command to open/run a file: I'm writing an html website and it's quite tedious to exit gedit and open the folder and run the .html file and select display each time... any help/advice!?
<nordin> dazjorz, to be honest I don't have much experience with Linux. But with a dual core or a quad core, there should be serious modifications in a Linux kernel for such a hwardware type
<nordin> or processor type
<diffred> mrwes: I don't understand the last step, I have a folder /outdir which has a lot of files, which unique file html should I call in htmldoc? there's no unique html file
<Watkins> I Have a question, everyone tells me 'your mime.types" for my problem, but no one can give me a damned answer. My server, I am hosting a webpage, when you load it instead of loading the page it tries to download it, anyone know a fix for this problem? I've re-installed php, apache2, all of that
<dazjorz> Guillotine: could you run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-177-modaliases nvidia-glx-177
<admin_masu3701> can someone tell me how to install flash player on ubuntu?
<dazjorz> nordin: No no, Linux understands it fine, I'm sure
<dazjorz> nordin: It's just that the frequency of my specific system doesn't seem to be correctly recognised
<ultratek> mrwes: what permissions should be set?
<five_> where can i get upsplash
<dazjorz> nordin: Linux supports up to 64 cores, if I remember correctly, even.
<Scunizi> wiehan: no need to exit gedit just to view the file in a browser.. just save and load with Firefox
<mib_asgxw4> I need some help, somehow the connection manager says the my network mask is stuck at 22, and if I try to change it, it says the connection is read only. I can't connect to the internet, and making another connection doesn't work either (It gets stuck at 24).
<hischild> dazjorz, yes. even more if needed, though no motherboard supports that many yet
<gwennn> pretto
<gwennn> yes
<dazjorz> hischild: yeah :)
<cylux> How do I check what user owns a file?
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, can you be a bit more specific? Like give the total mask and what class network?
<Scunizi> wiehan: there are also other html editors that allow you to hand code and incorporates a preview window..
<Scunizi> !html | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Pretto> gwennn, any solution so far?
<mib_asgxw4> hischild: It says the whole mask is just plain 22. It's a wired connection.
<Watkins> I Have a question, everyone tells me 'your mime.types" for my problem, but no one can give me a damned answer. My server, I am hosting a webpage, when you load it instead of loading the page it tries to download it, anyone know a fix for this problem? I've re-installed php, apache2, all of that, anyone know how I can fix it?
<ultratek> mrwes: owner is set to me with read and right...group is set to me with read only...and other is set to read only...under permissions
<EdSquareCat> webas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distros & http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions to start
<wiehan> Scunizi: Well, I meant I just minimize gedit, and that is irritating after each and every small change in the code, I want a plugin that can open the file I'm working on in firefox with a hotkey. And Gedit is the best, if you know what you are doing you don't need those sillybells and whistles of fancy html editors...
<raylu> wiehan: of course not
<raylu> wiehan: that's what vim is for :D
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, masks are usually 255.255.0.0 or something to this liking. Can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<gwennn> linux recovery cd
<raylu> wiehan: bells and whistles like guis are overrated
<webas> okay thanks edsquarecat nice nick btw :D
<nordin> dazjorz, ok, I was thinking how the proc/cpuinfo gets the data. But that's very low level I guess. maybe still interpretted the wrong way.
<wiehan> raylu: I agree.. but can I set up gedit to run the file I'm working on with the stroke of a hotkey?
<EdSquareCat> haha thanks
<dazjorz> nordin: /proc/cpuinfo gets it directly from the kernel's information
<raylu> nordin: from the kernel. querying the motherboard at bootup, i presume
<dazjorz> nordin: also, it matches with what the power deamons think - even though dmesg shows it's correctly recognised at first
<raylu> wiehan: can i set up *gedit* or vim?
<ultratek> write*
<Guillotine> dazjorz: sudo apt-get install nvidia-177-modaliases nvidia-glx-177 completed properly
<wiehan> raylu: what do you mean?
<DasEi> modumass: first back up your old xorg
<raylu> wiehan: are you asking me whether or not it's possible with gedit
<nordin> raylu, dazjorz ok that's clear. But didn't you say that somewhere else you were reading the right speed?
<wiehan> raylu: I need a plugin of some sort, any ideas?
<ultratek> what is xorg?
<raylu> wiehan: or did you mean vim?
<gwennn> install first ubuntu,resize and copy on the tail then reinstall vista but  for me was a strange virus...
<wiehan> raylu: ok, is it possible in vim then
<dazjorz> Guillotine: Now reboot, and you'll have nvidia 177 loaded. Note that Ubuntu has a "restricted hardware manager" which will do these things automatically for you. :)
<raylu> wiehan: no
<oshin> hello, anybody can help me bout flashplugin?
<Scunizi> wiehan: check this page and scroll down to Browser Plugin.. this might be what you want.. http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<mib_asgxw4> hischild: Sorry, but I'm using a windows boot right now to talk to you. I did check that though, and it said 255.255.252.0, which I changed to 255.255.255.0, which is my netmask. The connection manager seems to insist that it is 22 though. Any attempt to change that value seems to be fine, but then it gives an error about the connection being read-only when I try to apply it.
<dazjorz> nordin: Yes, dmesg, kernel boot messages
<Guillotine> dazjorz: much <3. Thanks a lot!
<onetinsoldier> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Watkins> !mime.type
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime.type
<Watkins> !mime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime
<dazjorz> nordin: so the kernel notices the CPU's, and it says "I found a 2667 MHz CPU", then it boots, and it says the CPU's are 800 MHz
<dazjorz> Guest59151: no problem :)
<nordin> dazjorz, well that's odd. dmesg shows the right info and /proc/cpuinfo not...?
<ultratek> now if i make a link to a executable file inside a folder and move that new link to my desktop it wont work...how come? anyone?
<hischild> dazjorz, considered power saving options?
<nordin> ahaaa ok
<DasEi> modumass: ?
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, that can be cause you're trying to edit as user, not as root.
<oshin> i have been download and installing flashplugin, but why this not working if i open youtube?
<dazjorz> hischild: Available frequencies are 600 MHz and 800 MHz
<patoeee> I'm just playing with my brand new eee :) Is it worth to install ubuntu on it?
<mib_asgxw4> hischild: nope, I tried that too
<dazjorz> hischild: so yeah, I've considered, but I prefer my cores to be able to run at 2667 MHz
<patoeee> eee901
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, tried the command line way?
<oshin> what solution for that case
<hischild> dazjorz, stress tested it?
<dazjorz> hischild: it won't switch to 2667 if it says that's not one of the available frequencies :/
<nordin> dazjorz, wait a minute, at boot up, de kernel fetches the right speed, but proc/cpuinfo gets it from the kernel. So in the kernel there must be bug like a wrong variable type
<hischild> dazjorz, it might still do it, despite it not saying it can do it
<ultratek> ?
<dazjorz> nordin: something is messing up, but I'm sure it's not a bug like a wrong variable type
<dazjorz> hischild: powersaved is the daemon which will change CPU frequencies in software, and if powersaved doesn't think it can switch to 2667 MHz, it won't - but I'll try anyway
<mib_asgxw4> hischild: ifconfig tells me the eth0 is configured properly, it just seems to be the network manager that is messed up. I did use gksudo instead of just sudo to run the network manager though, would that cause a problem?
<dazjorz> catting urandom to zero and checking frequencies...
<nordin> dazjorz, could it be some settings for speed? as Linux is fully configurable, I won't suprise if it is
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, no, that's good. any graphical application should be run using gksudo, not sudo.
<dazjorz> hischild: one core at 600 MHz, the other at 800 MHz
<ultratek> ubottu can you help?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you help?
<hischild> dazjorz, cat /dev/urandom | /dev/null gives you that?
<nordin> dazjorz, ahaa ok, there it is, powerconsumption
<hischild> dazjorz, with both cores at max cpu?
<dazjorz> hischild: cat /dev/urandom >/dev/null running in background, then cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DasEi> modumass: ?
<dazjorz> hischild: no, only one, it's a dual-core system, only one core will run that command because they are configured individually
<corky> Ok, I have ubuntu 8.10 installed (and installed the package kubuntu-desktop , So I have the kde interface running), And I am trying to give it a look of knoppix (with the artwiz cursor), Yet my system doesn't support bitmap 'fonts' as they have been 'disabled', Is there anyway I can enable it?
<nordin> you should do something cpu-intensive and see if the clock changes back to the maximum
<dazjorz> nordin: just did that
<hischild> dazjorz, run it 3 times please, then check again.
<dazjorz> nordin: the problem is:
<nordin> dazjorz, yes...
<dazjorz> nordin: the cpu is at first correctly recognized, but later, something messes up so it's not recognized correctly anymore
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, can you pastebin the data ifconfig gives you? or is that on this pc?
<ChaosTheory_> hello
<dazjorz> I think one speedstep module is missing or so
<onetinsoldier> is there no adobe flash-plugin available for 8.10 amd64 through apt-get?
<ChaosTheory_> if anyone uses kubuntu
<ChaosTheory_> can you please put on pastebin your "kubuntu.desktop" file
<dis0wn> list
<nordin> dazjorz, I fully understand now. But do you encounter performance lost somehow?
<dazjorz> nordin: so - if it recognises it correctly, it should say "available frequencies: 800 MHz, 1600 MHz, 2667 MHz" or something like that, just imagining random values below the max now
<ChaosTheory_> for xsessions
<mib_asgxw4> hischild: It is on this PC, but I can switch over to ubuntu to try.
<crewkid89> does anybody here use a dell mini 9?
<dazjorz> nordin: But it doesn't recognize the CPU correctly, so it falls back to 600 MHz 800 MHz
<nordin> dazjorz, yes I agree with you about that
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, have you tried to run dhclient manually?
<ChaosTheory_> can anyone please do this
<epswing_> wow...so far ubuntu "just works".  even dual monitors with the nvidia driver.  i'm impressed :)
<hischild> epswing_, amazing eh ...
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | ChaosTheory_
<ubottu> ChaosTheory_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dazjorz> hischild: each time before I run it, both cores are at 600 MHz, then when I run it, one of both jumps to 800 MHz, and when I quit it they fall back to 600 MHz
<nordin> dazjorz, so, does the kernel also operate on that speed? or is it just a wrong presentation, well actually not according to you
<mib_01xrv40g> hischild: except totem :)
<epswing_> hischild: yes
<ChaosTheory_> hello, can someone please post their kubuntu.desktop file into pastebin and give me the link
<Paddy_EIRE> ChaosTheory_, and it would be wise to ask in #kubuntu :)
<carpii> S﻿ince running an apt-get update in the past couple of days, my mouse pointer has started constantly drifting to the right. Anyone else having this problem? :/
<nordin> dazjorz, sorry a bit late with my assumptions
<hischild> dazjorz, open 3 terminals, run the command on those 3 terminals, then open a 4th and check cpu on that one. also get a 5th terminal to open up top to check cpu usage.
<mib_asgxw4> hischild: um.. no. How would I do that?
<nordin> well that's very strange
<cylux> Hey guys, why is it that in Ubuntu I cannot edit any configuration files within the home folder of the user I am currently logged in as? I have to prepend sudo even if I do nano -w ~/random.txt or I cannot save the actual file. any idea?
<dazjorz> nordin: I am quite sure the CPU's actually run at 800 MHz, but that's just basic feeling on how Linux should work
<cylux> ideas*
<hischild> mib_01xrv40g, no problem on my end. it all just works
<dazjorz> hischild: I've got two cpu applets which display the same values as cpuinfo
<dazjorz> but ok, lemme do that for a moment :)
<Paddy_EIRE> ChaosTheory_, sorry I can not be of further help, as  I am not using kde at the moment
<carpii> ﻿i can stop it by doing modprobe -r psmouse, but it comes back every reboot
<ChaosTheory_> Paddy_EIRE: OK thanks
<ultratek> anyone?
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, run this command --> sudo dhclient
<five_> whats a good program to install login splash screens?
<dazjorz> hischild: running three processes at once, 100% usage, both cores at 800 MHz
<hischild> dazjorz, tried disabling the powersaving thing all together? would keep your CPU's maxed all the time, possibly not lowing them that low
<nordin> dazjorz, and your dual core is really 2.2..GHz each or together?
<five_> the default login preferences under administration refuses to install my login screens
<Tyreus> Help, toem plays vids in wrong colors (Blueish). Any ideas?.
<dazjorz> nordin: both cores are 2667 MHz
<Tyreus> Totem*
<dazjorz> hischild: I'll try to kill powersaved
<oshin> how to enable mutiverse repository?
<gaminggeek> dazjorz: have you got the colour correction set strange
<hischild> dazjorz, no not kill it, disable it from starting up on reboot, then reboot.
<nordin> dazjorz, well you have a really fast dual core processor, is it intel?
<nordin> 32 bits or 64 ?
<hischild> dazjorz, the kernel needs to be unaware of the power saving.
<hischild> nordin, i've seen faster quad cores then that, it's nothing special anymore.
<devilinops> is this where i can get help with ubuntu?
<hischild> devilinops, yes
<mib_01xrv40g> hischild: i mean i don't like it
<dazjorz> gaminggeek: I'm sorry?
<oshin> how to enable mutiverse repository?
<dazjorz> nordin: 64 bits, but I'm running 32 bits Ubuntu
<nordin> dazjorz, well I have to keep an eye on the developement I guess
<dazjorz> hischild: hmm... :/
<hischild> mib_01xrv40g, that's somethign really different eh :-) opinions
<nordin> daz????
<ChaosTheory_> hello can someone please post their kubuntu.desktop file to pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> !repositories | oshin
<ubottu> oshin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mib_asgxw4> hischild: Ok, i'll try that, hopefully get back to you soon
<oshin> okay
<devilinops> ok well i need help when ever i install it dosent work on my comp or any adm comp i tryed it on
<hischild> mib_asgxw4, take your time.
<ultratek> dazjorz: can you helpme?
<nordin> dazjorz, well there is the problem I think!
<cr4z3d> ChaosTheory_: #kubuntu is where you should go
<dazjorz> hischild: but this really seems to be a problem in the kernel, not any power saving daemon, since the power saving daemons just tell the kernel what to do
<dazjorz> ultratek: I don't know, what's the problem?
<znoG> hey all .. i've never really had the need to do this, but i'm looking for a GUI tool to organize my photos .. they're spread all over the place, and I want to find all JPGs and organize them with tags or whatever. Is there such a thing for Linux?
<dazjorz> nordin: no :P
<nordin> dazjorz, I'll tell you why!
<dazjorz> nordin: it's perfectly possible to run a 32 bits OS on a 64 bits processor
<dazjorz> nordin: please note that 32 bits processors have Intel Speedstep too
<hischild> dazjorz, since the powersaving daemon tells the kernel the speed it should run at, i think it's also the daemon's fault
<dazjorz> at least, when they are intel processors
<ultratek> well
<dazjorz> hischild: yes, but the kernel tells the powersaving daemon what frequencies are supported by the CPU
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, of course its possible.. and recommended for almost everyone too
<HURFS> is there a light taskbar that supports drag and drop?
<Paddy_EIRE> !info | pypanel
<ubottu> pypanel is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ubottu> pypanel: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<hischild> dazjorz, the kernel recognizes it good, at least from what i read before it tells you what speeds it runs at. Then the powersaving daemon takes over, which is where it goes wrong
<hischild> !pm | devilinops
<ubottu> devilinops: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: naah, only if you want to run the official Flash player and things like that
<cr4z3d> HURFS: drag and drop in what sense? fluxbox works pretty well
<ultratek> dazjorz: when i make a link to an executable file in a folder and move that link to my desktop it will not execute the file...why?
<oshin> ubottu: my problem is i have been install flash-plugin but why it still not worked
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: 64 bits is much faster than 32 bits on a 64 bits CPU
<DasEi> modumass: ?
<dazjorz> hischild: I don't think so, but let's try and find out
<znoG> hey all .. i've never really had the need to do this, but i'm looking for a GUI tool to organize my photos .. they're spread all over the place, and I want to find all JPGs and organize them with tags or whatever. Is there such a thing for Linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, that is not the point
<hischild> dazjorz, that's my theory on this problem :-)
<nordin> dazjorz, I don't know if you program C, but an "unsigned int" on a 64 bits processor is 64 bits wide, while on a 32 bits kernel it's 32 bits wide. So if a kernel is compiled for a 64 bits, there are serious differences. Anyway...a whole story, but there areally differences
<n8tuser> ultratek->  list it and see if the link still points to the correct path
<HURFS> cr4z3d: drag and drop as in rearanging the programs order displayed in the tab
<mker> I have a problem with changing home directory for user accounts used for SSH (more specifically the SFTP part of SSH). I've asked here and in #openssh several times with no response and also in Ubuntuforums. *Someone* has to know the answer so I'd appreciate it if someone could take a look at my thread which explains the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948
<cr4z3d> zonum: try f-spot it's included
<ultratek> dajorz: list it how
<HURFS> cr4z3d: displayed in the panel*
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: why is it recommended then?
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, anyway wrong channel to debate this.. in many cases unless it is *Required* 64 bit ubuntu is a performance knock
<devilinops> l i need help when ever i install ubuntu it  dosent work on my comp or any amd comp i tryed it on if information on my system can help go to  http://www.xfire.com/profile/devilinops/
<dazjorz> hischild: I've removed powernowd from the boot process, going to reboot in a minute to try.
<cr4z3d> HURFS: hmm that would be useful but i personally don't know any that do that
<nordin> dazjorz, so values can be interpretted the wrong way
<hischild> nordin, you can run a 64bit kernel with a 32bit OS. actually, it's recommended to do so on PS3 for some reasons.
<dazjorz> nordin: I know there are differences
<dazjorz> nordin: but this is a 32 bits kernel, and 64 bits processors are able to fall back to a 32 bits instruction set
<dazjorz> no problem at all
<hischild> dazjorz, not fall back, only use 32bit of the available 64 :-)
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: do you want to talk about this in PM? :)
<nordin> dazjorz, ahaa in that case if it can act like a 32 bits than my theory falls like a ....
<dazjorz> hischild: the instruction set is different too?
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<hischild> !pm | devilinops (this is the place, not pm)
<ubottu> devilinops (this is the place, not pm): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mib_01xrv40g> hischild: mplayer ftw
<mib_01xrv40g> hischild: or i would use totem if they drastically changed it
<nordin> dazjorz, do you have an AMD or Intel?
<hischild> dazjorz, from what i know, there are some, but the length is most important.
<HURFS> does anybody here use sonata? how can i get it to display artwork embedded in the file
<dazjorz> ultratek: are you placing symlinks or .desktop links?
<hischild> mib_01xrv40g, please ask a question in the channel, instead of telling random things to me.
<devilinops> i did ask in chanal i pm cuz no one helping
<dazjorz> nordin: an Intel C2D E6750 which is even correctly named in /proc/cpuinfo
<ultratek> dazjorz:i guess desktop links
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, its an established fact already bud.. but my head is sore from the repetition.. read up on it.. there are polls and all on the forums and its heavily discussed on LP
<dazjorz> let me pastebin the file for you all, that'll probably be better
<dazjorz> ultratek: what does it say when you run it then?
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: ok, will check
<ultratek> dazjorz;it does nothing
<hischild> !ask | devilinops
<ubottu> devilinops: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nordin> name is just a bunch of characters...;)
<dazjorz> ultratek: do you know how to get the contents of the file using your terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, although yeah 64 bit is technically superior
<mib_01xrv40g> hischild: woops, sorry wrong channel
<hischild> mib_01xrv40g, np
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, just not so much yet
<devilinops> i need help when ever i install ubuntu it dosent work on my comp or any amd comp i tryed it on if information on my system can help go to http://www.xfire.com/profile/devilinops/
<ultratek> i know how to execute but no..
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: will happen :)
<ultratek> dazjorz:iam trying to make a launcher for the program
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, I eagerly await it :)
<dazjorz> ultratek: open a terminal, type "cd Desktop", then "cat [name-of-your-link].desktop", if you can't find the .desktop file, type 'ls' to get a listing, then find your file
<nordin> dazjorz, well sorry boy, I can't help you much, you know more than I know :)
<dazjorz> nordin: thanks for trying :)
<dazjorz> appreciate the help and thoughts
<nordin> dazjorz, not thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<mib_01xrv40g> i do have one question, why is it that compiz and opengl games don't run well together
<dazjorz> nordin, hischild, http://pastebin.com/m450188a1
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, I stand corrected quoted from the ubuntu docs "Unless you have specific reasons to choose 32-bit, we recommend 64-bit. "
<dazjorz> it even says "E6750 @ 2.66GHz", which is actually the model name also displayed exactly like that in the BIOS, cpu MHz says "800.000"
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, seems its already happened
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: ah great! :)
<tood> hello
<dazjorz> hischild: I'm going to reboot now to check if this made any difference :)
<hischild> dazjorz, ok.
<nordin> dazjorz, how about cpu cooling. Can high temperature prevent running at a high clockrate?
<tood> hay ppl this the first day i use linux
<digit> nice one tood
<hischild> Paddy_EIRE, i still prefer 32bit over 64bit, mostly due to better program compability.
<nordin> dazjorz, I suggest there is a serious regulationsystem
<digit> how ya liking it so far?
<ultratek> dazjorz
<Paddy_EIRE> hischild, yeah thats why I am still using it
<tood> i spend week try to make my pc work online it was unable to log to interner
<tood> i had proplem and i fixed my self
<ultratek> dazjorz: i can do an ls and see the .desktop i made for it but the cat cmd returns nothing
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | tood
<ubottu> tood: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nordin> hischild, why? if you compile an application for a 64 bits platform, it should be optimized for that type
<tood> ok
<refefer> hi guys, what command can I use to list all users on a system?
<tood> well i wanna ask question
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | tood
<ubottu> tood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zblach> hi all. is there a specific channel for the ubuntu netbook remix?
<hischild> nordin, true. But not all programs work on 64bit. Also, what's the use of it? more then 4gb of ram? my laptop has 3, pc has 2gb. higher speeds? not really, the 3% increase in speed isn't that good.
<oshin> ubottu: im not allow ask in #ubunti-ops
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ultratek> dazjorz:?
<Paddy_EIRE> !channels | zblach
<ubottu> zblach: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dazjorz> hischild: same. :)
<tood> i had all my data in dvd cds its all ntfs  files when i but the cd in linux it tell me udf volum eror
<hischild> dazjorz, same speeds?
<dazjorz> nordin: if the CPU gets too hot, the system will simply shutdown
<dazjorz> hischild: all is exactly the same
<jschall> NetworkManager needs to go back to the hell from whence it came.
<dazjorz> I'm going to file a bug, see if anybody else knows what to do
<Paddy_EIRE> tood, huh.. you formatted DVD/CD's in ntfs.. why on earth would you do that :/
<nordin> hischild, what's the use of it is another question
<tood> well how i can play my NTFS data in linux
<zblach> ok. there does not appear to be a netbook remix channel
<jschall> dazjorz: the shutting down thing isn't entirely true, first it'll try to throttle the CPU
<hischild> nordin, and the biggest one of all ... a true 64bit app would never be able to run on a 32bit system. It'd have to use the available bits for its operations, something you could never do on a 32bit. So IMO either use 32bit, unless you need to use 64bit and not the other way around. /
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | tood
<ubottu> tood: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dazjorz> ultratek: then that explains why nothing happens
<dazjorz> ultratek: it seems to be an empty file then
<nordin> dazjorz, ooh ok :)
<ultratek> dazjorz: what does it mean
<ultratek> dazjorz: iam very new to linux as of 2 days
<hischild> dazjorz, well, the mips section shows how fast it can process data ... it's sort of like the PR of an AMD processor. It appears to be just fine actually. (just noticed it)
<dazjorz> ultratek: maybe you can re-create the link by right clicking on your desktop and clicking "Create Launcher..."
<ultratek> dazjorz: thankyou for helping:)
<dazjorz> ultratek: no problem :)
<nordin> hischild, I doubt about that. I just takes more clockcycles to get instuctions done
<ultratek> dazjorz: i have trouble shooted everyt which way
<hischild> nordin, about 4 - 6 more clock cycles, not counting the ones needed to convert the instructions.
<ultratek> dazjorz: and still nothing
<dazjorz> hischild: didn't check the bogomips value, but I don't know how mips work exactly, too
<devilinops> how can i get ubuntu to no free after being in it for 3 min system spc on http://www.xfire.com/profile/devilinops/
<tood> well when i setup linux i lit the live cd do every thing and it delet all partitions and make new partitions
<nordin> hischild, but it's still possible to run on a 32 bits
<refefer> devilinops: what?
<hischild> nordin, not without special apps to convert it.
<dazjorz> devilinops: your question makes no sense - if English is not your native language, you may be able to find help in the Ubuntu channel of your primary language.
<hischild> dazjorz, from my understanding, it's the speed a processor used to have before was about the same as that value. Newer cpu's like the amd athlon have lower speeds but higher values there, due to a different structure. Though your cpu speed seems slower, it can still process data at the right speed.
<Paddy_EIRE> devilinops, could you try and make sense please.. and dont advertise your profile on here.. its not that kind of channel ;)
<nordin> hischild, I don't think so, we are dealing only with numbers, size doesn't matter :p
<devilinops> when i install ubuntu to works the freezes in 3 min in desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> ok.. kick
<hischild> nordin, oh but size does matter. How else would you execute a 64bit instruction on something that can't understand more then 32bit?
<dazjorz> hischild: weird
<rockinWorlds> Fellas:  can someone point me in the direction to a solid... and i mean solid tutorial as so how I go about Dual-booting Ubuntu and Vista Ultimate on a dell 1710.  I will be doing a complete clean install
<hischild> Paddy_EIRE, he's not advertising his profile here. Xfire keeps a record of the specs of his pc. If it is relevant, we can check it there.
<Paddy_EIRE> hischild, is there no officially supported method for doing this??
<nordin> hischild, 64 btis instruction?? 64 bits means 64 bits wide registers
<devilinops> im not advertising a profile if it helps to know what my pc is to fix problem im giving the comp hard where specs
<tood> hay could linux play NTFS files
<hischild> Paddy_EIRE, what do you mean?
<hischild> tood, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> hischild, like LP .. for e.g.
<hischild> Paddy_EIRE, sorry, not following.
<Paddy_EIRE> hischild, Launchpad
<dazjorz> devilinops: do I understand correctly: when you install Ubuntu, it freezes after three minutes?
<nordin> hischild, I also develope software for ARM microcontrollers, you can switch 32 bits to 16 bits, same concept
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: Xfire is a gaming application, which seemingly also puts the specs of your PC online
<tood> oh thx man so how i could do that cauz the only partition that i have is filesystem no other partitions
<dazjorz> (if you want that, I hope)
<devilinops> yes frezzez in 3min after loging in
<tripps> modumass, well did all those steps and no dice . . . . :(
<hischild> nordin, kinda different then 64 to 32. i don't want to call you off with this, but this discussion is outside of the scope of this channel.
<emilien> devilinops,  try burning new cd
<tripps> still no dvd playing. strange indeed
<dazjorz> devilinops: that's weird. What version of Ubuntu are you trying to run?
<hischild> Paddy_EIRE, you mean if there is a default procedure to follow? It's up to the helper.
<nordin> hischild, yes you are right that it's off-topic
<devilinops> iv tryed like six time and with each typ or ubuntu nothing
<watermelonstorm> Hey.
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, hischild yeah I just dont like the advertising.. if and when I can avoid it and its not necessary other wise there is pastebin
<rockinWorlds> tood: i can send you various partitioners if interested
<lexvegas> !NTFS-3g | tood
<ubottu> tood: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dazjorz> hischild: I'm going to file a bug :)
<watermelonstorm> Such noise.
<hischild> dazjorz, you're free to do so :)
<teratorn> anyone know how to manually mount an LVM volume from the command line? I've booted off a rescue disk, and it's not auto detected in any way.
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: he's probably used to just give the link
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | watermelonstorm
<ubottu> watermelonstorm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nordin> hischild, but it is still possible
#ubuntu 2008-12-13
<dazjorz> devilinops: if you put my nickname in front of your messages when responding to me, it helps me notice your messages earlier
<hischild> Paddy_EIRE, there's no real profile about him on there. he only gave it so we can check his pc. I understand your reluctance on it, but he is allowed to do so.
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, yeah..  I am planning a system for providing help and support more efficiently over IRC
<dazjorz> devilinops: do not just PM me.
<watermelonstorm> !enter | watermelonstorm
<ubottu> watermelonstorm, please see my private message
<watermelonstorm> Intresting.
<modumass> tripps, indeed, so its like i have a small monitor and no matter what i do i cant get ubuntu to believe me
<hischild> nordin, yes, it is possible.
<ziroday> watermelonstorm: do you have a question we can help you with?
<dazjorz> Paddy_EIRE: sounds good. want to have a chat? :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hischild, yeah except the ads and "xfire" and all that :)
<watermelonstorm> Well, yep.
<nordin> hischild, if you wirte software, do you look what kind of CPU your app will run on. No!
<Paddy_EIRE> dazjorz, I am in offtopic
<hischild> nordin, don't make me call stop on this
<nordin> that's up to the compiler
<ziroday> watermelonstorm: may we know your question?
<nordin> hischild, ok maybe next time on a another channel
<rockinWorlds> Spoonfeeding is sweet, can someone spoonfeed me a guide to dual booting ubuntu & linux?
<mker> I have a problem with changing home directory for user accounts used for SSH (more specifically the SFTP part of SSH).  Can someone take a look at my thread in the forum please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948
<devilinops> dazjorz: sorry pm thos os beter but ya iv tryed all versond and brunt like 4 disk for all and still frezzes in 3 min after login
<ziroday> !dualboot | rockinWorlds
<watermelonstorm> The problem is: I always have to stick in headphone cable into line-out after logging on to make only the headphones play sound.
<ubottu> rockinWorlds: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dazjorz> nordin: what's the problem?
<dazjorz> devilinops: could you try writing readable English for me please?
<rockinWorlds> ubottu: thanks for the spoonfeeding!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> watermelonstorm: you mean you have to replug them everytime?
<devilinops> im sorry im using erganomic key board still geting use to it
<watermelonstorm> dazjorz: "Sorry, these are better but I've tried all versions and wasted 4 CD-Rs for it. It freezes 3 minutes after login.
<nordin> dazjorz, there is no problem, it's just hischild doesn't believe an app that runs on 64 bits processor will run on a 32 bits. But your OS just did :p
<watermelonstorm> ziroday: Yep, I always have to replug them.
<emilien> watermelonstorm,  you do an md5 check ?
<watermelonstorm> ziroday: Only one time, but it sucks.
<DasEi> modumass: ?
<ziroday> watermelonstorm: okay, if you open up the volume control do you see any tabs titled "switches"?
<watermelonstorm> I turned that on manually.
<watermelonstorm> Yes, I've got Headphone on.
<refefer> anyone know of an automatic tool I can download that ban people who try to bruteforce my ssh?
<Flannel> refefer: check out DenyHosts (its in the repos)
<topi> refefer: fail2ban
<dazjorz> nordin: no: you can compile a program for several architectures, for example i386 or x86_64 - programs compiled for 64-bits processors (i.e. x86_64) will run only on 64-bits processors, programs compiled for 32-bits processors will run on both.
<dazjorz> nordin: but, on 64-bits processors, they will not be optimal for that processor. :)
<watermelonstorm> Well, I've a got a bigger problem:
<tripps> modumass, it definitely seems to try harder to play the movie, i.e., it pauses longer and a screen briefly displays with the wide screen aspect ratio but then back to the same messages/behavior I had before
<dazjorz> nordin: so actually I'm being stupid running a 32-bits Ubuntu on my PC, because the 64-bits Ubuntu will run a lot better, but I'm too lazy to make the switch now.
<nordin> dazjorz, if so, why are there several compilers for each architecture
<watermelonstorm> ziroday: Totem always crashes when I attempt to play a media file.
<watermelonstorm> os[Linux 2.6.27-9-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2350  @ 1.86GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.86GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 80.7% free] disk[Total: 45.6GB, 88.9% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<ziroday> watermelonstorm: okay, when you run it in the terminal is there any errors?
<dazjorz> nordin: there aren't, compilers are programs of their own, they are compiled for a specific architecture too - but as a special added value to compilers, they are also compiled *to compile* for a special architecture
<nordin> each compiler compiles source for their platform and so it optimizes it
<Quagmire> I got my xchat server issue resolved and I'm tickled with that ...now I need a new thing to tackle LOL ....Tell me something fun to check out about ubuntu.
<Flannel> nordin, dazjorz: mind taking it elsewhere? It's sort of veered off topic.  Thanks
<nordin> Flannel, ok sorry about that
<dazjorz> Flannel: sure.
<dazjorz> nordin: PM okay?
<watermelonstorm> ziroday: Now it works again, looks like an Update fixed it.
<nordin> ok
<ziroday> watermelonstorm: great
<rockinWorlds> Is it recommended to install Vista normally, and then shrink its partition, and then afterwards to install Ubuntu?
<tripps> mmm now that I've reactivated medibuntu repos, etc., the update manager doesn't let me upgrade them and displayed a dialog telling me I could perform a partial upgrade. how do I apply these other updates?
<rockinWorlds> I want this dual boot to work perfectly this time around
<watermelonstorm> rockinWorlds: Well, that's how I did it.
<Paddy_EIRE> rockinWorlds, its never recommended to install vista at all
<dlew86> lewl
<watermelonstorm> Paddy_EIRE: If you need to use it..
<rockinWorlds> Paddy_EIRE: lol good point
<Paddy_EIRE> watermelonstorm, I dont create the need to use it
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<coppro> okay, this has been a point of irritation for a while
<x-ip> ou ... passwords, all is about passwords
<Paddy_EIRE> rockinWorlds, 1 sec
<coppro> some applications, notably firefox, in the file dialogs, have an irritating auto-complete feature
<watermelonstorm> ziroday: I already installed Ubuntu multiple times (7.something, 8.04, 8.10), and I like it.
<DasEi> ﻿rockinWorlds: just leave space for ubuntu when installing vista
<coppro> namely, they will complete paths as I type them
<coppro> I type /u, it adds "sr", and I end up with /usrsr/binin/okularlar or some equally stupid path
<coppro> how do I turn that off?
<danielbw> I have the latest catalyst drivers, 8.12 installed on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 for amd64.  I bought two ATI FireGL V3600's so I can stretch one big desktop across four monitors.  I am only able to setup two big desktops: one per gpu, but with two screens each.  There is no way to join all four screens to one big desktop.  How can I set it up so that i can have one big desktop across all four monitors without enabing xinerama?
<Paddy_EIRE> rockinWorlds, this is the best dual booting guide available at the moment.. http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<Watkins> I Have a question, everyone tells me 'your mime.types" for my problem, but no one can give me a damned answer. My server, I am hosting a webpage, when you load it instead of loading the page it tries to download it, anyone know a fix for this problem? I've re-installed php, apache2, all of that
<rockinWorlds> DasEi: This will be my third attempt at getting it install perfectly, last time it was perfect and then moutherboard failure
<hischild> coppro, don't use your arrow keys, keep on typing.
<Paddy_EIRE> rockinWorlds, Just select your install type and it will give you the appropriate guide :)
<coppro> hischild: no, that's exactly what I do
<coppro> and it fills in the path like I described
<alexis1_> hi all
<coppro> in the middle of me trying to type it
<bobbob1016> I have a drive that was working before a reinstall, from 64 to 32bit, since I was told coreavc was better with 32, and one of my drives doesn't show files, but it does say 6gig free, which was what it had before.  I tried show hidden, but no luck.  Any ideas?
<devilinops> thanks for not helping me at all id have better help by shouting my self then sit here for another hour
<Paddy_EIRE> rockinWorlds, Start as you mean to go on.. use reliable guides and sources of information
<mrwes> hrmmm...whining?
<Paddy_EIRE> mrwes, ?
<mrwes> sorry....
<tripps> oh it's a distribution upgrade it wants to do. i think i'll leave that for later ;)
<richard_> how do i see   if permissions for /media and /media/cdrom0 are correct?
<Frogging101> how do you connect 2 ubuntu computers with ssh? The computers can't seem to find each other. I am using a crossover cable, and the network connection won't work.
<Quagmire> evolution or thunderbird email client?
<Paddy_EIRE> richard_, correct?
<rockinWorlds> Paddy_EIRE: Many of them seem to not work for my system
<Quagmire> evolution or thunderbird email client?
<mrwes> richard_, from nautilus, right mouse button the directory
<Paddy_EIRE> rockinWorlds, you will normally find its PICNIC
<Paddy_EIRE> rockinWorlds, Problem In Chair Not In Computer (PICNIC) :)
<Quagmire> oops sorry for the double posting
<templaedhel> okay, so I have ubuntu 8.10 and a dell inspiron e1505, and when I close the lid the screen doesn't shut off, but when I open it it turns of briefly then back on, like its just realizing the lid was closed
<richard_> mrwes , i know that, but i mean.. is it right that i cannot create and delete without loging as root or sudo in terminal?
<rockinWorlds> Paddy_EIRE: lol... i've read many headaches people have with Dells
<infosoak> I see a directory call .aptitude in my home directory (~). Not sure what that is. Anyone know?
<Frogging101> how do I connect 2 ubuntu computers with ssh/puTTY? The computers can't seem to find each other. I am using a crossover cable, and the network connection won't work.
<ultratek> anyone: if i got back to windows and shrink my hardisk some more for unallocated space....can i add this to my ubuntu partition with disk mngmt in vista 32?
<Paddy_EIRE> rockinWorlds, I have been *Incredibly* lucky then I guess O_o
<D3RGPS31> Anyone willing to help me setup Polipo?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> Frogging101: no network, no ssh.
<cellofellow> I've got this old computer with an onboard Matrox MGA G200 and whenever X starts up it freezes, only thing that works is hard shutdown. How do I get X working?
<D3RGPS31> Paddy_EIRE: the question was asked
<dazjorz> hischild, nordin, Paddy_EIRE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/106447 <-- there we go. The bug was already reported by someone else :)
<carpii> is it possible to replace the common file open dialog which most kde apps use ?
<carpii> or some way to find out what it is using
<ultratek> dazjorz: do you know..up a lil?
<Frogging101> Gnea: Well, how do I setup a network between the two? It won't work. No error messages, except "network disconnected"
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: no one's going to scrollback with all of the traffic going on here, you're better off just to re-ask.
<Paddy_EIRE> D3RGPS31, try and be a bit more specific we will help you help yourself as you go..
<Gnea> Frogging101: are you sure you have the correctly wired ethernet crossover cable?
<dazjorz> ultratek: no, Vista does not recognise non-Microsoft filesystems
<dazjorz> ultratek: even, I don't think Vista's disk manager can resize its own partitions on the fly
<Frogging101> Gnea: It works when I connect with one computer using windows, including internet sharing.
<ultratek> dazjorz:well can i add the unallocate space with linux partition app?
<dazjorz> ultratek: though if you shut down Vista correctly, you can resize the NTFS partition from inside Linux, ntfsresize can do that. Be careful though, back up all your data, it goes wrong sometimes.
<dazjorz> ultratek: yes, there are ext3 resizing applications which do just that :)
<Gnea> Frogging101: is it the same computer?
<mbrigdan> Hi hischild, i'm that guy from before that was having problems connecting to the internet. I ran the dh_client manually, and it worked getting me a connection, by I would like to fix it, so I don't have to do that every time. (I also need a static IP addr, because I use my computer as a backup for my family's network)
<Frogging101> ultratrek: and MAKE SURE that vista isn't hibernated
<Frogging101> Gnea: yes
<vaxius> ultratek: gparted ftw, i haven't found a type of partition it doesn't work with
<ultratek> yea vista can do it on the fly...this is how this current version iam running is working
<hischild> mbrigdan, good to hear it worked!
<Spencerical> where is the default wallpaper stored on the disk?
<Gnea> Frogging101: are you using dhcp or static ip assignments?
<Spencerical> nevermind
<ultratek> of linux
<Frogging101> Gnea: when I use it with one computer running windows?
<hischild> mbrigdan, well, lets check your default settings then shall we? i presume you're in a graphical env?
<mbrigdan> hischild: yes
<Gnea> Frogging101: yes.
<oshin> is that flash player 10 issues?
<D3RGPS31> How do I set the port for Polipo, the directory where website cache are stored, and is there a space limit in the package
<hischild> mbrigdan, under system -> administration you should find network tools. You found it?
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, What?
<DarkKnight> will i really affect the performance if i install more than one type of sever on a single system
<Frogging101> Gnea: It assigns the IPs automatically on one computer, and it's static on the other
<mbrigdan> hischild: yup
<angelo> anyone can help me with iphone+amarok? cnt get it working:(
<emilien> can I add Nubuntu sources to ubuntu ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<Gnea> Frogging101: okay, so it's dhcp on the linux system that's connected to the internet, and then static on the second nic and static on the windows/linux box?
<jrib> angelo: what firmware version?
<angelo> 2.2
<hischild> mbrigdan, oh wait, sorry wrong one. Under prefences it's network configuration (names are alike, they're really totally different)
<Paddy_EIRE> emilien, if it is an unofficial derivative then be it at your own risk
<mbrigdan> hischild: Ok, I have that open now.
<hischild> mbrigdan, you see that default eth0 connection? click it, then on edit.
<Frogging101> Gnea: No, the Windows system with wireless internet has a static ip, and it shares the internet with the linux machine, which has automatic IP
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know of a way to fix this issue with bass in Intrepid?
<hischild> mbrigdan, then go to ipv4 settings and tell me what setting it is on.
<mbrigdan> hischild:  Method = Manual
<DarkKnight> will i really affect the performance if i install more than one type of sever on a single system
<mker> GodfatherofEire, probably not unless you say what the issue is.
<Frogging101> Gnea: but when they both use linux, the network doesn't work, and the computers dont show up in "///network"
<aoeuid> I just activated some sort of accessibility feature by pressing some shortcut key and now my screen is zoomed in on my desktop
<Gnea> Frogging101: okay, then you need to tell the linux machine to use a static ip instead of dhcp/automatic.
<aoeuid> how do I turn this off?
<hischild> mbrigdan, aight. You should be able to connect just fine if you set it to automatic (dhcp) , which is the top option. Should it not work, you can run the command again and it should reconnect.
<oshin> paddy_EIRE: i had PM you
<GodfatherofEire> mker, basically, using my default speakers, the bass on Intrepid is up WAY too high
<Gnea> !pm | oshin
<ubottu> oshin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Frogging101> Gnea: my problem is that when the BOTH use linux, it doesn't work
<mker> aoeuid, click there
<mbrigdan> hischild:  Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<aoeuid> click where?
<Paddy_EIRE> !pm | oshin
<hischild> mbrigdan, o.O wait what? it errors here? o.O
<mker> aoeuid, depends on what you want to turn off.
<aoeuid> everything is like normal, except the pixels are four times as large
<Gnea> Frogging101: well that's a problem then, because it's just too many problems at once.
<Frogging101> Gnea: but when the both use windows, or only the one with wireless uses windows, they work
<oshin> hi, is that flashplayer 10 not working well, cause i was read forum saying that and it happen to me too?
<aoeuid> I want to have it look normal
<Paddy_EIRE> !info adobe-flashplugin | oshin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in intrepid
<DarkKnight> will i really affect the performance if i install more than one type of sever on a single system
<m1xram> Q: Does anyone know what happened to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty the directory is missing?
<Gnea> Frogging101: so you need to figure out which one you want to get working first.
<aoeuid> it had nothing to do with clicking anything, just a random shortcut that I accidentally hit
<mbrigdan> hischild: Not *exactly* there, but when I hit apply, it says that.
<oshin> two of my desktop not working well after upgrade on FP 10
<Paddy_EIRE> !adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> aoeuid that is zoom from compiz
<Frogging101> Gnea: forget windows, how do you make two ubuntu computers connect to each other and share internet and stuff?
<hischild> mbrigdan, ok well let's try another way at it. Create a new profile, name it to what you like on top and go to ipv4. Then apply that.
<aoeuid> I don't have compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Gnea> !ics | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mbrigdan> hischild: seems to work fine
<oshin> just try Paddy_EIRE
<aleka> I seem to have lost my forefox profile... not sure if an upgrade to FF overwrote my existing profile or if it created one... I can only find one instance of my profile in ~/.mozilla/firefox  (running FF  on Ubuntu 8.10
<InfectedWithDrew> Just installed Ibex on a Compaq Presario V2000 series.  Auto eth0 doesn't work.  And I know the following: 1) the cable works 2) the router accepts DHCP 3) the router has internet connectivity.  When trying to acquire a network address, it searches for a long time and then gives up, saying I was disconnected.  Any help?  Please and thank you.
<Frogging101> Gnea: but first shouldn't i get them to at least recognize each other?
<hischild> mbrigdan, left click on nm-applet and you should see your new profile int here. Can you do this?
<Gnea> Frogging101: if it's just the 2 systems, i would just do static with both
<oshin> it make me stress
<scoremeformusic> can anyone help me connect to wireless?
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<hischild> mbrigdan, then click on the profile to activate it.
<oshin> hardy heron 8.04
<Frogging101> Gnea: okay i will try that
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, 1 sec
<aoeuid> anyone have any idea how to unzoom?
<oshin> okay
<Gnea> Frogging101: making sure that your subnet information is identical on both sides is key
<angelo> anyone can help me with iphone+amarok? cnt get it working:(
<Frogging101> Gnea: What do I say for mac address and MTU?
<carpii> i think my system is defaulting to dolphin for file manager and open/save dialogs. How can i change this to Konqueror ?
<mbrigdan> hischild: how do I activate it? Clicking it once doesn't do anything (or so it seems). Double clicking opens the edit page.
<GodfatherofEire> So, anybody know how to alter/lower the amount of bass, system wide under intrepid?
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, select the '.deb' for ubuntu here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Gnea> Frogging101: oh, don't worry about those
<Frogging101> Gnea: What do I put for gateway?
<hischild> mbrigdan, clicking on the network manager applet on the top right should bring down a dropdown menu, one of the entries should be named to the profile you just created.
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, follow this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<mbrigdan> hischild: oh, the applet
<oshin> paddy_EIRE: i had several download adobe flashplayer and installing several times too. and the result is my desktop not wrking
<hischild> mbrigdan, yes :-)
<Gnea> Frogging101: well, your system with the wireless is your gateway to the internet
<mbrigdan> hischild: hold on a sec, the applet seems to be gone. :-(
<hischild> mbrigdan, alt+f2, nm-applet, enter :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, follow  that guide
<Frogging101> Gnea: What about DNS Servers and search domains?
<Frogging101> Gnea: and routes?
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, are you using 32-bit or 64-bit?
<mbrigdan> hischild: nothing seems to happen. :(
<hischild> mbrigdan, define nothing
<hischild> !nothing | mbrigdan (i like this one)
<ubottu> mbrigdan (i like this one): Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<oshin> is that affect 32 bit or 64 bit?
<mbrigdan> hischild: The run window disappears. The applet doesn't appear.
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, what?
<oshin> cause i dont know inside of my desktop
<oshin> i just buy to my friend
<mbrigdan> hischild: Hold on for a bit, I'll try it in a terminal
<hischild> hmm, it might be running still. Open up a terminal (bless god for inventing loads of terminals) and fire it up from there, Might tell you something about why it won't pop up.
<scoremeformusic> sorry for repeating, but I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless. Earlier, the problem was that it was showing up on the network list in the tray, but wouldn't connect. So, losing patience, I plugged out the router, plugged it in agin after about 10 mins, tried to connect while the computer was connected to the router through the lan cable, and it worked! Then, I had to unplug the router for an unrelated reason, and now it won't wo
<mbrigdan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DarkKnight> will i really affect the performance if i install more than one type of sever on a single system
<Frogging101> Gnea: What about DNS servers, search domains, and routes?
<Gnea> Frogging101: i suggest you read this: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<Frogging101> Gnea: Thanks
<mbrigdan> hischild: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84602/
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, open a terminal and type 'uname -a' and tell me if it says "i686" or something like that
<InfectedWithDrew> Just installed Ibex on a Compaq Presario V2000 series; installation went smoothly. Auto eth0 doesn't work. And I know the following: the cable works, the router accepts DHCP, the router has internet connectivity, and no settings in the new installation have been modified. When trying to acquire a network address, it searches for a long time and then gives up, saying I was disconnected. Any help? Please and thank you.
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, if it says x86_64 then you are using 64 bit
<watermelonstorm> Yep.
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, otherwise 32-bit Okay
<hischild> mbrigdan, one screwed up line. ps aux | grep nm-applet returns anything?
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: open a terminal and type this: tail -f /var/log/syslog  and try to connect again, it should give you some debugging info
<m1xram> Q: Feisty repo directory is missing from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ . Anybody from Ubuntu.org here?
<oshin> hmmm wait a minute
<mbrigdan> hischild: yes, matthew   8951  0.0  0.0   7452   892 pts/1    S+   17:33   0:00 grep nm_applet
<hischild> Gnea, are we both trouble shooting a network problem here?
<usser> m1xram, feisty reached end of life. repos are most likely are being taken down
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, do not type the quotes obviously from that command
<hischild> mbrigdan, hmm not what i was hoping for.
<m1xram> usser ok
<zsquareplusc> !eol > m1xram
<ubottu> m1xram, please see my private message
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, just to make sure that is not what you are doing
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, there is already a bunch of log data from when I tried to connect it, can I just paste that for you?
<Gnea> hischild: pretty much
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: please use the pastebin site
<Gnea> !pastebin | InfectedWithDrew
<ubottu> InfectedWithDrew: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, I'm aware.  Just a moment.
<watermelonstorm> !pastebin | watermelonstorm
<InfectedWithDrew> Wait, Gnea, I can't connect to the internet on it...
<ubottu> watermelonstorm, please see my private message
<oshin> Paddy_EIRE: it i686
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: can you type it in?
<oshin> so i should doing what?
<almark1> Hello room, I'm installed Ubuntu so I want to know what pkgs I have installed reciently, how do I find the list to backup or better yet I want to restore those pkgs from apt-get downloading them again?
<donavan_> any one know what the best virtual machine to run a linux host with windows guest is right now ?
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, ok cool just proceed with that guide I gave you
<Gnea> !best | donavan_
<ubottu> donavan_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oshin> okay, im following
<Paddy_EIRE> oshin, follow only for 32 bit users not 64 :)
<almark1> Reinstalling I mean
<DasEi> !best | donavan_
<Gnea> donavan_: vmware or virtualbox can do it alright
<DasEi>  donavan_: either vmware or virtualbox, see :
<DasEi> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<hischild> mbrigdan, a second, checking something about nm-applet
<donavan_> yeah sorry about the polling after I sent I realized the evil I might have unleased there ... thats for the response though
<mbrigdan> hischild: Don't worry, I have lots of free time on my hands.
<jolter> !vmware
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, I transferred it via flash drive.  Here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84604/
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<watermelonstorm> I recommend VirtualBox.
<watermelonstorm> Closed Source Edition, but If you want to make changes, OSE.
<hischild> mbrigdan, good:-)
<watermelonstorm> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<watermelonstorm> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<watermelonstorm> ^-
<watermelonstorm> Hey.
<hischild> !fishing > watermelonstorm
<ubottu> watermelonstorm, please see my private message
<donavan_> with virtual box is there a work around for the lack of USB support ?
<eseven73> i dont care for vmware's web interface, so personaly I'd go with Virtualbox
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: hrm, doesn't look like any networking problems confirmed there... is the router set to allow only certain MAC addresses or do you even see anything on the router logs about it? how about the lights on the NIC of the compaq? is it lit up and/or blinking?
<watermelonstorm> donavan_, use the Closed Source Edition.
<watermelonstorm> It has USB support.
<hischild> mbrigdan, can you verify if network manager is running? --> ps aux | grep network -i
<bmeynell> what's that thing called where I can just hit F1 or whatever and i can quickly run a command?
<donavan_> watermelonstorm ... I cant find it I looked on the site but I must be missing it
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, the ethernet cord lights up.  The router is set to accept all MAC addresses, I believe.
<watermelonstorm> 8.10: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.6/virtualbox-2.0_2.0.6-39765_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb
<scoremeformusic> can anyone please please help me?? but I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless. Earlier, the problem was that it was showing up on the network list in the tray, but wouldn't connect. So, losing patience, I plugged out the router, plugged it in again after about 10 mins, tried to connect while the computer was connected to the router through the lan cable, and it worked! (without the lan cable) Then, I had to unplug the router for a
<watermelonstorm> 8.04: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.6/virtualbox-2.0_2.0.6-39765_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, the cable was just unplugged from a computer running Windows XP, and that was how it connected to the internet.  I'm thinking it's an Intrepid bug.
<mbrigdan> hischild: Yes, it is running. Along with something called nm-system-settings
<donavan_> watermelonstorm... you are my hero for the day... thanks
<templaedhel> anyone^^^
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: check this script out - you should be able to copy it over the flash to test things out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=148593&postcount=9
<hischild> mbrigdan, good.
<watermelonstorm> donavan_: No problem.
<hischild> mbrigdan, one down, loads to go.
<mcquaid> doesn't gnome a gamepad setting in preferences?
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: i've installed Intrepid on several machines, never had a single problem with networking. in fact, wireless is easier than ever.
<mcquaid> I thought it had it by now
<watermelonstorm> Gnea: Yep. Ubuntu simple as pie as networking, especially when using Intrepid.
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, paste the entire script into a .sh file and then run it via terminal?  And by the entire script, everything in the [code] box?
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: have you tried setting a static ip?
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: correct.
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, that option isn't available in auto eth0...
<InfectedWithDrew> At least... that I know of.
<Unknown0BC> Greetings :)
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: well, now that all depends on how you're going at the network configuration - are you using the network manager or editting the interfaces file?
<darkhornet> hello all
<DarkKnight> will i really affect the performance if i install more than one type of sever on a single system
<hischild> mbrigdan, well this shouldn't be needed at all, but could you reboot and check it if runs then?
<Unknown0BC> How can I add a folder shortcut to the Places menu Ubuntu ( gnome ) has.
<mbrigdan> hischild: sure
<ocRob> DarkKnight: probably not, what types of servers though?
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, network-manager, and it only gives me the one option of auto eth0.  I'm doing this fresh out of an installation - the Broadcom driver isn't even installed yet.
<DarkKnight> ocRob; samba, mysql, web
<ocRob> DarkKnight: nah not at all
<Bruce> how can i mount multiple harddrives?
<five> can somone help me with a usplash theme
<Bruce> any help on that?
<DarkKnight> ocRob; because...even my desktop sever sometimes gives me certain problems sometimes...such as the cpu usage pumps up to 90%
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, there was no output.  It ran some code quickly before my eyes then closed the terminal.
<DasEi> ﻿ Bruce: permanently or manually ?
<watermelonstorm> Croppa, did you turn off your router/modem with a Remote?
<Unknown0BC> Is it possible to as a menu to the Places men u?
<watermelonstorm> Joking.
<Bruce> permanently
<DasEi> !who | Bruce
<ubottu> Bruce: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<watermelonstorm> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi> ﻿ Bruce: attach the drives, open a terminal
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: one sec
<DasEi> ﻿ Bruce: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<yagga> !fstab | Bruce
<ubottu> Bruce: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DasEi> ﻿ Bruce: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> ﻿ Bruce: give url from last cmd in here
<Octoroks> Ubuntu Christian Edition!
<Flannel> Octoroks: How can we help you today?
<standarshy> Hey rooom.  I'm having trouble with getting irc:// links to work from firefox
<Guest89856> Hello all!
<watermelonstorm> Hey, guest!
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Octoroks
<ubottu> Octoroks, please see my private message
<standarshy> I'm actually using linuxmint, I hope you guys can still help
<watermelonstorm> *Guest89856
<Octoroks> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> standarshy Nope
<Flannel> !mintsupport | standarshy
<ubottu> standarshy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest89856> what is the command to register  a nick name?
<Flannel> Guest89856: /msg nickserv help register
<watermelonstorm> Guest89856, "/nick yourname"
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > Guest89856
<ubottu> Guest89856, please see my private message
<watermelonstorm> Oh.
<Guest89856> thx
<Brucee> got disconnected, sorry
<DasEi> Brucee is Bruce ?
<Brucee> i want to assign permanently an ip to a netcard,
<Quagmire> I followed a link to watch a youtube video and it prompted me to install Adobe Flash Player version 10.0.12.36
<Quagmire> .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+ | 3.8MB
<Brucee> yes DasEi
<mcquaid> ok gnome doesn't seem to have a gamepad test/config what's a small game that i could test a gamepad?
<DasEi> ﻿ Bruce: attach the drives, open a terminal
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: okay, when you say "auto eth0", is that what you're seeing when you first open the network manager?
<DasEi> ﻿ Brucee: attach the drives, open a terminal
<hischild> mbrigdan, welcome back. Any luck?
<chadwickofwv> hello, has anyone tried running battlezone II in wine 1.1.10
<Bruce> DasEi then what?
<Quagmire> that didn't go through and now I'm wondering where do I go to get adobe working right
<Jack_Sparrow> chadwickofwv ask in #winehq
<Flannel> chadwickofwv: You might have more luck in #winehq
<DasEi> ﻿ Brucee: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mbrigdan> hischild: Network -i is still running after restart. It seems that my internet is also working
<DasEi> ﻿ Brucee: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<hischild> mbrigdan, so that's good news then, right?
<DasEi> ﻿ Brucee: give url from last cmd in here
<mbrigdan> hischild: Yup
<chadwickofwv> sorry wrong tab
<hischild> mbrigdan, does that solve your problems? or did i miss some part?
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: because it looks like you just need to make a new profile
<five> i installed this fingerprint usplash theme but all i get is text on boot
<mbrigdan> hischild: If I could get a static IP though, that would be better, because I need to use my computer as a backup system for the other computers in my house.
<watermelonstorm> Yay.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, yes.  It's also the only option under the little menu that appears if you just click your connection status.  Wireless and other options aren't available to me.
<hischild> mbrigdan, how much is your pc on? like once every 24 hours?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I have a process that simple don't die, even with kill -9
<buntoaster> ok i cant find terminal on this new version of ubuntu can someone help?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> what can I do?
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, you mean make a new user profile...?  That's really strange.  Maybe because I had this one auto-login?
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: that's weird.
<watermelonstorm> I'm bored.
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: no, I mean, to the right of "auto eth0", there should be an 'Add' button.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > watermelonstorm
<ubottu> watermelonstorm, please see my private message
<InfectedWithDrew> buntoaster, applications -> accessories -> terminal
<mbrigdan> hischild: pretty close to that, if I get what you're saying. (You mean I turn my computer on about once a day right?)
<kansan__> from the command line, how can replace all instances of "localhost" with "myhostname.com" in a given file foo.conf?
<watermelonstorm>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<watermelonstorm> Whoops.
<jrib> kansan__: you can use sed
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, there is.
<buntoaster> ty infectedwithdrew.
<Gnea> kansan__: perl -pi -e 's/localhost/myhostname.com/g' foo.conf
<hischild> mbrigdan, more if the time it's shut down is more then 24 hours. If so, there's the need for a static IP. Normally, they lease for about a day
<buntoaster> sudofdisk/
<DasEi> ﻿ Brucee: url ?
<jolter> !Wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Wireshark
<jolter> !kismet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: okay, just use the MAC address from the 'auto eth0' profile in the new profile
<hischild> !fishing | jolter
<ubottu> jolter: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DasEi> !fishing > jolter
<ubottu> jolter, please see my private message
<mbrigdan> hischild: well, I don't normally shutdown for more than that, but with school exams and stuff like that, it really depends.
<yagga> jolter | #wireshark
<leandro_> Hi. I own a prescott p4 and would like to know if thermal throttling is ative. How do I do that?
<hischild> mbrigdan, i'm afraid that's a subject to ask the channel for now. At least we did get your internet working, but i'm afraid i'm to tired to help you on setting up static up.
<kansan__> sed -s/localhost/hostname.com/ input.conf input.conf
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: when you have the static info set in the new one, then you should be able to switch the 'connect automatically' switches on both (turn the first one off, turn the new one on)
<mbrigdan> hischild: Is there a way I could play with my router to give just my computer a permanent lease?
<kansan__> jrib, something like that
<hischild> mbrigdan, yeah, you should be able to find a place where you can enter your MAC and an IP, and it should always give yout hat ip
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, I'll go try that out now.  Over and out.
<mbrigdan> hischild: ok, thanks
<jrib> kansan__: something like this: sed -i 's/FOO/BAR/g' FILE
<Psi-Jack> How is Ubuntu 8.10's ATI video card support for the X1600 Pro these days? Is it worthwhile yet?
<n8tuser> mbrigdan-> settings are in /etc/network/interfaces
<hischild> mbrigdan, np
<bobbob1016> Psi-Jack, It isn't really Ubuntu's ATI support, it is ATI's Linux support, but not sure apart from that, it should be ok though, I had an HD2400 in here that worked fine
<kansan__> jrib,        sed [OPTION]... {script-only-if-no-other-script} [input-file]...  ... what does the [] and the {} syntax mean?  [] = required .... ?
<lstarnes> kansan__: optional
<gustavo> oooo vida margurada !!!
<Psi-Jack> bobbob1016: Good to hear. And yes, I know it's not Ubuntu-specific, but Ubuntu has the ability, I believe still, to use the ATI drivers without having to manually go download and install them from AMD's website, etc.
<kansan__> lstarnes, what is optional
<lstarnes> kansan__: it's not required
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, it didn't work.
<kansan__> lstarnes, but you mean {} is optoinal or [] is optional
<lstarnes> kansan__: both are
<Bruce> how can i mount multiple drives to ubuntu server?
<Psi-Jack> I'm not even going to be using Compiz most likely. No need, and it interupts the usability of opengl applications, like Second Life. likely stay low and just use fluxbox or something.
<Bruce> fdisk sees the drive
<kansan__> lstarnes, how do they introudce required
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: you might've missed a step - what exactly did you do?
<arktvrvs> why is flash not working? even directly from adobe..
<Flannel> !fstab | Bruce
<ubottu> Bruce: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yagga> !fstab | Bruce
<ubottu> Bruce: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gustavo> alguem ai me entende ?
<bobbob1016> I have a drive with a bad superblock or something, how would I fix it via a LiveCD?  fsck -A -y was all I found, is that safe?
<Flannel> !br | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gustavo> sim
<bulio> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an inspiron 1520 laptop
<bulio> I've tried 8.10 regular and alternate install
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea: right-clicked on network manager, went to auto eth0 and hit edit and copied the MAC address.  Then I added a new profile, gave it a name, then pasted the MAC address in there.  Then I set both to NOT connect automatically (I figured that this wouldn't be an issue).  Then I plugged the cord in and told it to connect via the one I just created, and the same thing happened.
<bulio> both freeze after I choose something on the menu prompt
<ronandi> how do you get urxvt to be undecortated every time you open it (openbox)
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio burn the disk at the slowest possible speed, yes, even if it self test fine
<bobbob1016> Flannel, Nice catch, I was going to do pr or something, didn't know they abbreviated it br, learn something new every day
<Flannel> bulio: That sounds like bad burns
<Bruce> ok thanks yagga
<bulio> Both times though?
<adub> running ubuntu 8.04 and i dont know whats going on with my wireless networking but my wireless application isnt show access points maybe im doing something wrong it use to show em
<NetSkier> I
<Flannel> bulio: Yep
<bulio> I do get kernel panic on one
<DasEi> Bruce: url ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio did you md5 the iso
<lstarnes> kansan__: I think that's without brackets
<NetSkier> Is this the appropriate channel to get help in fixing KDE which broke upon upgrading to Intrepid?
<bulio> Jack_Sparrow, no
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: okay, you got the first step done, but you missed the rest: you need to edit the IPv4 Settings to change it from an automatic assignment to a static one
<bulio> how can I do that on windows
<Bruce> DasEi : i am trying with fstab thanks.. let me try something
<Jack_Sparrow> NetSkier #kubuntu might be better
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5 > bulio
<ubottu> bulio, please see my private message
<bulio> thanks
<NetSkier> Jack_Sparrow, thanks; got em both open now.
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: and:  manual == static
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, what do I fill in for those fields?  192.168.1.1xx?
<InfectedWithDrew> And OpenDNS for the DNS servers?
<jolter> hi what is the command to "open" a textfile in terminal i dont really want to open it just that it will show the content of the textfile
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: whatever corresponds to your internal network settings
<Mal3ko> how do we find for specific commands we executed in terminal?
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, all right.
<Flannel> jolter: less file
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: i assumed you had all of this written down already
<Jack_Sparrow> jolter nano path/file
<jolter> Flannel: thx :)
 * Gnea smacks himself for assuming
<Mal3ko> i mean commands that we have used before
<ultratek> how do i extend a partition in gparted?
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, I know what to fill in by memory (this router and I go waaaay back).
<jolter> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i know that but i dont really wanna open it but thx anyway m8 :)
<n8tuser> adub which wifi card do you have? what chip it uses?
<Jack_Sparrow> jolter how are you going to open it and look at it without opening it
<adub> one sec ill find out
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: hrm. i would boot it into windows first and record the IP information from there. it uses the same mac address, so giving it a different ip might confuse the router and not make it work right.
<ultratek> gnea: how do i extend a partition in gparted?
<Gnea> ultratek: if I knew, I'd tell ya
<ultratek> kool
<Jack_Sparrow> ultratek Please hold down the repeating
<ultratek> ty though
<ultratek> ko
<claudioll> hey guys
<fernandof> hi all
<linuxman410> how do i installed video drivers for savage 4 in ubuntu
<jolter> Jack_Sparrow: nvm got it working now :)
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, you want me to install a new OS, come back in 4 hours after I install THOSE drivers, and then try it again?  Nah, I'm just going to put in the address the computer it is taking the cord from has normally.
<fernandof> I can not write email under hotmail
<msutton> Is this an appropriate place to ask about configuring raid in ubunut?
<fernandof> is it here teh right place to get help on that?
<adub> n8tuser it is a broadcom bcm4306
<Babbelaar> hey all
<claudioll> fernandof, the problem could be the incompatibility of M$ with firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> fernandof if you mean you cannot acces hotmail via pop.. they charge for that access.
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, I don't know what to fill in for netmask and gateway.  How would I retrieve those from another computer?
<Babbelaar> anyone use ubuntu for gaming?
<mcquaid> i only have blank dvds. can i burn a bootable cd iso to a dvd?
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jrib> Babbelaar: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<Jack_Sparrow> mcquaid yes
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: sorry, I was under the impression that you had the system dual-booting.
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: long day...
<fernandof> claudioll : how can i check and solve that?
<mcquaid> thx
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, no, but it's ok.  But, even if you're tired, you should know that Windows isn't worth the trouble ;)
<msutton> Whats the different between the alternate and the server install disks?
<fernandof> jack_sparrow: thx ...but it is not the question to get pop mail access
<claudioll> not sure fernando, i don't use hotmail, but you can try with opera web browser
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, I'm actually doing a fresh install of Ibex since the last install wasn't done by me and I just want to make sure it's ok.  I'm trying to get the Broadcom driver working...
<Babbelaar> no specific ?s, just making conversation and hoping to hear people's experience with gaming and ubuntu
<claudioll> they have a package that you can install in ubuntu
<jrib> Babbelaar: #ubuntu-offtopic then please
<templaedhel> Babbelaar: I play tremulous
<Jack_Sparrow> fernandof So in a browser and on hotmail you cant send/receive
<fernandof> yes
<claudioll> Babbelaar, try crossover of codeeavers
<fernandof> my browser is firefox and I am happy with it
<Babbelaar> how is tremulous, is there alot of exploiting, a good number of people to play with?
<Jack_Sparrow> fernandof Which browser
<yagga> Bruce | //computer/sharename	/media/sharename	cifs user,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode	0	0
<Jack_Sparrow> Babbelaar `offtopic..  this is support
<fernandof> Firefox
<MHz128> hello world!
<MHz128> I am looking for data recovery type software.... is there anything avaible for Ubuntu? or any linux platform?
<Jack_Sparrow> fernandof how far do you get into hotmail
<fernandof> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; pt-BR; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008041514
<templaedhel> I have ubuntu 8.10 and a dell inspiron e1505, and when I close the lid the screen doesn't shut off, but when I open it it turns of briefly then back on, like its just realizing the lid was closed
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128 to recover windows files?
<fernandof> every day i get there
<msutton> Anyone boot RAID 1 in here?
<MHz128> Jack_Sparrow, yes, it was an ntfs drive... now its reading as "RAW"
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: sounds like a plan
<claudioll> MHz128, try easyrecovery
<MHz128> claudioll, windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128 not good, but boot ubuntu livecd and see what you can recover (to usb as needed)
<Alejo-Expat> hi, i'¡ve always been a happy ubuntu user, but my ubuntu 8.04 is so slow that it's unusable. I've googled and i've seen people complain, but i haven't seen any solutions. What do i do?
<yagga> MHz128: there is PTK that rus with autopsy
<MHz128> Jack_Sparrow, why boot the livecd?
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, but how would I retrieve that information?  I actually don't know what it is or where to find it on Windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > msutton
<ubottu> msutton, please see my private message
<MHz128> yagga, what is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128 to avoid writing anything to the drive and adding to the problem
<claudioll> connect the damaged disk into another computer, and then recover the data with that soft
<Grant-A|afk> is ext2 a good choice for a flash drive?
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: just go to network connections in your control panel, right-click on 'local area connection' and then the 'support' tab
<InfectedWithDrew> Thank you, Gnea.
<Gnea> InfectedWithDrew: you can get 'details' there. :)
<msutton> Whats the different between dmraid and mdadm?
<msutton> Jack_Sparrow I've been reading through those
<yagga> MHz128: it is pat of the repo (Autopsy) it offers recovery of faild drives after imaging with dd for examplw
<MHz128> yagga, what is autopsy?
<MHz128> oh cool!
<m1dn1ght> Hey - does anyone know if it's possible to install the 2D SiS Mirage 3 video driver in Intrepid?  Forums seem to suggest no-one has figured it out yet.
<Alejo-Expat> what is the solution to the massive slowdown in ubuntu?
<Mal3ko> lawl..uploading 100 files in ubuntu server is like a pain. isnt there ftp uploader that supports simulatenous upload?
<Jack_Sparrow> m1dn1ght vesa will be ablut the best you can hoppe for..1024x768
<Gnea> Mal3ko: FTP is an ineffecient and archaic protocol.
<Anusien> Mal3ko: Also, try FileZilla
<msutton> From what I understand at least, I don't really want to use dmraid.
<m1dn1ght> Jack_Sparrow: Yah - that's what I thought :(  Will have to stick with Hardy until someone figures it out
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, when I put 255.255.255.0 into Netmask it reverts to 24 after I save the settings.
<Mal3ko> Anusien: it's ubuntu server :p need Cmds
<mker> I have a problem with changing home directory for user accounts used for SSH (more specifically the SFTP part of SSH).  Can someone take a look at my thread in the forum please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948
<claudioll> hey yagga, you are talking about a bunch of utilities to recover data?
<fernandof> Jack_Sparrow : any suggestion
<Jack_Sparrow> fernandof nope< i dont have an account so I cant test it
<Alejo-Expat> ubuntu has become so horribly slow that i can't use it. What do i do?
<MHz128> claudioll, what  company makes 'easyrecovery'? or do you have a url? there are lots search results...
<jesper_> Hi, im wondering how to acces windows partition from ubuntu interpid?
<yagga> claudioll: no it is full bodied recovery
<mker> Alejo-Expat, how did it become slow? Did you do any changes before it got slow?
<claudioll> MHz128, google it!
<m1dn1ght> Jack_Sparrow: I don't suppose you know what the sticking point is?  I get the impression it's the new Xorg?
<Alejo-Expat> mker, upgraded to 8.04
<mcquaid> hmm, put in a few blank cds and get Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<MHz128> claudioll, ya i did, there a lots of other programs called similar things.......
<mcquaid> but it can read my existing dvd's cds fine
<DasEi> ﻿ jesper_:go to mount it
<MHz128> Brothersoft?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat What flavor of ubuntu are you running, and what all have you added from outside official repos?
<claudioll> MHz128, let me see if I can find the url
<Kassah> is there an easy way to remove old kernel packages?
<claudioll> thanks yagga
<jesper_> DasEi: ive installed ubuntu with Wubi, makes any diffrende?
<fernandof> thx
<Alejo-Expat> Jack_Sparrow, it's 8.04 hardy, and i have added nothing
<DasEi> jesper_: nope
<mker> Alejo-Expat, maybe try a clean install of 8.04 then, or 8.10 which is the latest version. I'm just guessing though.
<Jack_Sparrow> jesper_ yep it does, wubi is not a real install it is a test drive inside a file on a windowsa box
<fernandof> does anyone knows if there is a specific channel for help on that issue?
<jesper_> So what should i dp?
<fernandof> that issue means firefox does not allow ro write emails under hotmail
<DasEi> jesper:open a terminal in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat what flavor of ubuntu and can you pastebin your sources.list for us.. NOT in the channel
<fernandof> I can do it under MSWINDOWS
<jrib> fernandof: what happens exactly?
<Quagmire> anyone care to weigh in with some info on adobe flash player? I can't get it to work and no one has anything to say over at ##Flash ...I assume that's the correct channel.
<DasEi> jesper:sudo fdisk -l
<fernandof> but not under ubuntu
<eseven73> come down off that fence and actually install Ubuntu :)
<jesper_> DasEi: Yes
<fernandof> the window to write does not allow to write there
<DasEi> jesper:devicename of the ntfs-parti ? .. /dev/sd....
<DasEi> *device
<fernandof> neither in new message neither in  reply procedure
<m1dn1ght> fernandof: Are you having trouble using the full version of hotmail under Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > fernandof
<fernandof> I can write on address window
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Alejo-Expat
<ubottu> Alejo-Expat, please see my private message
<jesper_> DasEi: /dev/sda1   *
<january> Hello
<fernandof> >
<jsjones96> Alejo-Expat: Is is painfully slow at boot/logout?
<yagga> MHz128, claudioll | http://ptk.dflabs.com/ and  http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/
<m1dn1ght> fernandof: I was reading an article about using hotmail under linux if that's your problem: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/hotmail_doesnt_work_with_firefox_2
<Techtronic> smb help me pls
<Alejo-Expat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84611/
<MHz128> yagga, thank you sir
<claudioll> thanks a lot yagga
<jrib> Techtronic: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<fernandof> thx midnight did not understand your post
<DasEi> jesper: sudo mkdir /mnt/win
<january> Question: how can I make a program to start w/o window manager decorations? (default ubuntu Gnome desktop)
<m1dn1ght> !ask | Techtronic
<ubottu> Techtronic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Techtronic> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
<vaxius> Techtronic: with?
<fernandof> sorry
<claudioll> ok guys... se ya
<fernandof> midnight thx
<bulio> hmm, MD5 checks out
<Alejo-Expat> the 3 main problems: stuff like sendmail takes ages to start, so the system takes ages to start. Nautilus is slow as hell. FIrefox uses gb's of memory despite it being version 3
<bulio> I guess its a bad burn
<fernandof> I understand ... and I am going to read it
<DasEi> jesper: sudo mount -t ntfts /dev/sda1  /mnt/win
<m1dn1ght> fernandof: Good luck with that.
<jesper_> DasEi: Looks like nothing happend
<DasEi> jesper: only looks so
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat did you upgrade through all version of jump from feisty to hardy
<DasEi> jesper: cd /mnt/win
<DasEi> jesper: ls
<InfectedWithDrew> Gnea, in case you missed it, I put the subnet mask in for netmask, and that's 255.255.255.0, but it changed to 24.
<DasEi> jesper: files there ?
<Alejo-Expat> Jack_Sparrow, i skipped 7.10. I went from 7.04 to 8.04
<fernandof>  the article is about  firefox 2.0
<fernandof> I am using  5.0
<jesper_> DasEi: Now in getting
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat BAd mojo.. you cant do that
<jesper_> DasEi: /mnt/win$
<vaxius> Techtronic: I don't really have any experience with MySQL
<DasEi> jesper: ls
<january> fernandof: there is no firefox 5.0 :-)
<DasEi> jesper: files there ?
<donavan_> I just installed virtualbox from the closed source binaries and everything seemed to install correctly but now I am getting the following error "Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  I thought the closed source was supposed to support USB any one have any  ideas on this one?
<Alejo-Expat> Jack_Sparrow, i just told it to upgrade, shouldn't it be clever enough to either do it smoothly or tell me: you can't do that!    ?
<teratorn> donavan_: use google. that is a known issue.
<jesper_> DasEi: So i have to acces the files through the "commandpromt"
<yagga> Techtronic: did you start mysql
<fernandof> right 5.0 is my mozilla version
<teratorn> there are ubuntu-specific changes you have to make
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat if you change the sources and tell it to upgrade it will try to do it
<fernandof> I am using 3.0 firefox
<DasEi> donavan:though wrong channel ; I think you gotta fix that in vbox'es preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Alejo-Expat> Jack_Sparrow, i didn't mess with the sources, i promise
<donavan_> teratorn: gotcha thanks
<fernandof> 3.0b5 to be more exact
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat k, sources.list looks a bit odd
<DasEi> jesper: or via nautilus; do u want to alter the files or write to the parti ?
<Techtronic> yagga: mysqld?
<Jack_Sparrow> fernandof that isnt from our repos is it?
<ariswong> hi guys
<ariswong> how are u today
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > ariswong
<ubottu> ariswong, please see my private message
<fernandof> yes it is , but upgraded
<jesper_> DasEi: Just want to read the files not write
<DasEi> jesper: graphical : places > mnt> win
<Circs> I have a server of unknown pedigree with either raid 1 or 0 on it that appears to have had a HDD failure. Any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> fernandof upgraded HOW?
<fernandof> I installed all my software from ubuntu repos
<DasEi> jesper: so nothing else to do, want to have it permanent ?
<Gnea> !raid | Circs
<ubottu> Circs: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fernandof> And I have no windows on this computer
<mcquaid> hmm, my drive can't read any cdrw or dvd-rw media
<Jack_Sparrow> !find firefox
<ubottu> Found: firefox-greasemonkey, firefox-launchpad-plugin, firefox-sage, firefox-showcase, firefox-ubuntu-it-menu (and 23 others)
<mcquaid> but all other dvds cds are ok, and i could burn use blank media in hardy
<fernandof> just accepted the updates recomended by system
<Quagmire> !find adobe flash
<ubottu> flash is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<yagga> Techtronic: yes /etc/init.d/mysqld strat
<Jack_Sparrow> !find flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<yagga> start
<Gnea> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ariswong> ga oleh yo wes
<jesper_> DasEi: i dont have nautilus on ubuntu :/ but isnt there someway that i can get a shortcut for my windows dir on my desktop or something, im a complete newbie so fat
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow, do yo have any insight into my adobe flash player problem or where I can find it at???
<sproingie> quick question: actually working vmware-tools for 8.10.  actually possible without a blood sacrifice?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Techtronic> yagga: bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: No such file or directory
<mushroomcheeseom> anybody can answer hardware glitches here too?
<Alejo-Expat> Jack_Sparrow, so what can i do? It's driving me crazy, and after 4 and 1/2 years of using ubuntu i'm pissed off enough to go back to windows. I didn't mess with it. I just clicked on the button offering me to upgrade to the newest version.
<DasEi> jesper: it's dolphin then, graphical as I said, on Desktop > rightclick on desk, > configure > show mounted drives
<yagga> Techtronic: try sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<DasEi> jesper:  want to have it mounted  permanent ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat install your last backup
<Gnea> mushroomcheeseom: anybody can, somebody might, nobody has to, and everybody could.
<Alejo-Expat> Jack_Sparrow, as in.. my last system backup ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<jesper_> DasEi: yes permanent
<sproingie> has anyone successfully installed vmware-tools from the linux.iso in the workstation bundle?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat if you have used ubuntu for 4.5 years and never had a backup and never had to reinstall , windows is sure to disappoint
<mushroomcheeseom> @Gnea: i guess i thought i may find someone who will or won't
<DasEi> jesper:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DasEi> jesper: scroll down that file, add a line :
<Gnea> mushroomcheeseom: you should get a bit more specific, vagueness is often looked down upon in here.
<daaaman64> I'm having a problem with my dual boot. My menu.lst entry for WinXP isn't working. Anyone know a valid one?
<mushroomcheeseom> just wondering why my system hangs...
<DasEi> jesper: /dev/sda1  /mnt/win    ntfs  ,user,auto, ro   0   0
<Jack_Sparrow> I need the bot trigger for !indonesia
<Gnea> mushroomcheeseom: yeah, that's pretty vague... when does it hang?
<DasEi> jesper: leave the file with a blank line (simply hit enter ) Save it, close gedit
<eseven73> Oh noes! openvpn screwed up my network, so i uninstalled it, now i get no internet at all /etc/init.d/networking restart says
<daaaman64> Anyone know where I can learn about my problem?
<eseven73> 'unknown interface eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Gnea> eseven73: did you try rebooting?
<Alejo-Expat> Jack_Sparrow, no, i had to reinstall it 20 billion times. Granted, left often than windows. But still a lot. And it doesn't take a phd to install your sound or your video card. I have advocated ubuntu for years, but i'm really angry at the moment
<jesper_> DasEi: I have started Dolphin now, what was it i should to there
<eseven73> not yet, Gnea really hate to reboot :(   is there another way ?
<mushroomcheeseom> no particular time or trigger. so far i remember it has hung 5 or 6 times since a fresh install 7 or so days ago
<DasEi> jesper:filesystem > mnt > win
<scoremeformusic> hey room, I need to make my wireless default, I've been told to create "local file" in /etc/init.d, then update-rc to run it at startup, then add the commands necessary for establishing the connection to that file. Can anyone run me through it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alejo-Expat So no backups?  Sorry you are frustrated , but this is not the place to vent your frustration
<MTecknology> How do I show my layers toolbar in gimp? I lost it and can't get it back...
<sproingie> i don't know an OS i don't get angry at, windows and linux included
<mushroomcheeseom> i'm thinking it's because i use 256MB of RAM only...
<jesper_> Dasei: The files wont show up there
<Gnea> eseven73: well, if it's not talking to the internet right now, it's not going to really make a difference
<sproingie> i've also never had a car i didn't hate on several occasions
<Phantom77> good evening
<mushroomcheeseom> good morning!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Phantom77> hah
<jesper_> Dasei: Or must the files be shared in windows?
<Gnea> mushroomcheeseom: that could be it... have you considered xubuntu?
<DasEi> jesper : nope
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology #gimp may be a better choice
<eseven73> ok Gnea ty,,,umm what if rebooting doesnt help whats the next step? I dont want to have to completly reinstall if possible.
<MTecknology> Jack_Sparrow: alrighty
<boGGdy> I have troubles editing the menu.lst, to be able to change the default boot. anyone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology I use it , but just enough to be dangerous
<DasEi> jesper: places > filestem > mnt > win ?!
<Gnea> eseven73: i wouldn't bet on a reinstall just yet - see if it works or not, we can troubleshoot from there.
<eseven73> ok
<mushroomcheeseom> i'm pretty new with linux and as you may have gathered, it hasn't been 2wks yet since my 1st install. so i guess i'll have to read up on xubuntu?
<x-ip> hi :)
<DasEi> boGGdy: sure, paste your menu.lst
<mushroomcheeseom> @Gnea thanks
<IndyGunFreak> mushroomcheeseom: why do you need xubuntu?
<Gnea> !xubuntu | mushroomcheeseom
<ubottu> mushroomcheeseom: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jesper_> Dasei: Nothin
<Phantom77> anyone played with 8.10 yet?
<Gnea> Phantom77: all the time
<DasEi> jesper: if you just : mount        , parti still mounted ?
<Phantom77> cool
<gnubie> mushroomcheeseom; http://www.xubuntu.org/about
<Gnea> beyond the 'playing' part, actually
<caligarn1037> does anybody know any cool notification applets for the desktop?
<jesper_> DasEi: how do i se if its still mounted=
<LjL> mushroomcheeseom, if by "hang" you mean the HD starts being noise and everything gets very slow, that's one thing, and it's probably due to not enough RAM. if by "hang" you mean it freezes solid, that has nothing to do with RAM.
<DasEi> jesper: type mount in trml
<vaxius> Phantom77: just be sure you don't have the intel 4965 wireless before you upgrade
<boGGdy> dasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84618/
<Phantom77> interesting
<DasEi> boGGdy: which shall be your default boot ?
<Phantom77> I am having trouble connecting to my network
<boGGdy> DasEi: Win. :(
<doglino>  :)
<boGGdy> my wife hates ubuntu
<jesper_> Dasei: se a bounch of thins, dont whink its mounted anymore
<vaxius> Phantom77: yeah, it's a bug in the newer kernel, not Ubuntu's fault, but you may never get wifi working if you have that chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > boGGdy
<ubottu> boGGdy, please see my private message
<yagga> jesper, this is how i have my shared drive mounted: //computername/shareddrive	/media/shareddrivename	cifs user,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode	0	0
<DasEi> jesper_:sudo mount -a                    , try again
<Phantom77> its on my old laptop
<Phantom77> its a p3
<yagga> DasEi: mount -a i think
<Phantom77> 256k of ram
<Phantom77> :P
<Phantom77> but ubuntu runs well on it
<jesper_> Dasei: line 8 is incorrect
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Phantom77
<ubottu> Phantom77, please see my private message
<Phantom77> oops
<Circs> 256k?
<jesper_> DasEi:  /etc/fstab is incorrect
<duanedesign> while in the bathroom my cat stepped on my keyboard. Now my computer beeps with every key I press. How do I get this to stop
<jrib> duanedesign: did you reboot?
<sproingie> wrap your cat with duct tape whenever you shower
<buridan> kill yourself?  your cat is clearly in need of entertainment and eating your face is right up there on kitty entertainment
<duanedesign> lol
<eseven73> Gnea: ok rebooting fixed it thanks!
<jrib> buridan: please don't do that
<sproingie> you probably interrupted the cat as he was logging into his botnet account
<boGGdy> DasEi: still working on it?
<D3RGPS31> How do I set Polipo to download everything the users see?
<buridan> don't do what>
<DasEi> boGGdy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84618/
<DasEi> jesper: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> jesper: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<buridan> perhaps the gentleman is in the united kingdom, if so, he has a legal obligation to provide entertainment to said kitteh
<DasEi> jesper:^  url ?
<boGGdy> DasEi: that's what I gave you
<Jack_Sparrow> duanedesign It sounds like you cat did more than step on your keyboard...
<jrib> buridan: stay on topic with relevant support
<jesper_> DasEi: yes
<xp_prg> hi all, I am on 8.04 I waqnt to upgrade to 8.10, what is the best way to do that?
<jesper_> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f7b1e6acf
<DasEi> boGGdy: http://pastebin.com/m264f3212   , yup, wrong tab
<buridan> oh there  is no relevant support
<eseven73> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> !ot | buridan
<ubottu> buridan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> buridan, please take chat elsewhere.
<Gnea> eseven73: cheers
<Noerya> Hi
<buridan> i might suggest encouraging turning off the auto join to this channel if you prefer not to have people join the channel
<DasEi> jesper: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   > /dev/sda1  /mnt/win    ntfs  ,user,auto, ro   0   0               to /dev/sda1  /mnt/win    ntfs  user,auto,ro   0   0
<MooCowss> I'm having trouble getting flashplayer to work for FireFox
<MooCowss> or any browser for that face
<DasEi> jesper: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   > /dev/sda1  /mnt/win    ntfs  ,user,auto, ro   0   0               to               /dev/sda1  /mnt/win    ntfs  user,auto,ro   0   0
<MooCowss> fact
<C0nn0R> sudo apt-get install nonfree-flashplugin
<boGGdy> DasEi: thank you, but can you tell me why is it 3? - I want to understand what's going on there
<ubuntu008> MooCowss: what is your troubles?
<xp_prg> guys that uses xwindows, I don't have xwindows to use, only a command prompt as root :(
<MooCowss>      	 		 			Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 			 				document.write('Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe\'s Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.'); 			Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 		 	
<MooCowss> E: Couldn't find package nonfree-flashplugin
<DasEi> boGGdy: the num starts to count from 0, an your win is the 4th title in menu.lst
<ubuntu008> seems you don't have flash installed
<Jack_Sparrow> MooCowss reverse that nonfree at the end
<DasEi> ﻿MooCowss: flashplugin-nonfree
<boGGdy> DasEi: it will ignore the one on line 161?
<MooCowss> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<MooCowss> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<MooCowss>   libqt3-mt
<MooCowss> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot3> MooCowss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sproingie> I'm guessing you either java JavaScript turned off
<sproingie> or your have an old version of Adobe's Flash Player
<D3RGPS31> How do I set Polipo to download everything the users see >.>
<jesper_> DasEi: yep
<sproingie> i bet if you got the latest Flash player ...
<buridan> quite rude there
<DasEi> boGGdy: it's a divider
<etfb> Every time I wake my laptop from Suspend mode, it flashes up a message before it restores the X server: "i8042 aux 00:09 activation failed".  What the *&%$@ does that mean???
<MooCowss> JavaScript is enabled in FF
<boGGdy> DasEi: believe it or not, one time I had that selected by default
<boGGdy> of course, it didn't boot
<DasEi> boGGdy: really ? ;-)
<boGGdy> DasEi: you have my word
<mcrandello> is the 8.10 proprietary drivers dialog giving anyone else problems for the ATI videocard driver?
<duanedesign> input_beep_chans
<DasEi> ﻿mcrandello:yup , probs with 8.10 xorg 7.4
<mcrandello> when I click "activate" for mine it briefly flashes the "downloading and installing" dialog and then goes back to the main drivers panel without having done anything
<mcrandello> ah
<mcrandello> so I should go ahead and use this then? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DasEi> jesper:save fstab, again : sudo mount -a
<Kidfork> in #cinelerra
<jesper_> DasEi: Mount failet, its busy, dont know how to put it in english
<vaxius> mcrandello: yes, use the --buildpkg option, so you can manage it through the package manager, it's how i do it
<Kidfork> How do you speed-up video projects in cinelerra?
<DasEi> jesper:restart ubuntu
<jesper_> Okey
<jesper_> Be right back then
<MooCowss> still doesn't work
<MooCowss> I don't see any flashplayer in the FF plugins
<Chug> hi all
<NAAB> WHAT IS AN DEBIAN????!!!!
<usser> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<DasEi> !caps | NAAB
<ubottu> NAAB: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MooCowss> I even tried the manual install
<NAAB> AH OK, BUT MY CAPZ ARE BROKEN
<DasEi> !flash > MooCowss
<tw2113> anyone know how to get a geforce2 mx200 graphics card working above 800x600 resolution on Hardy?
<ubottu> MooCowss, please see my private message
<mcrandello> DasEi, vaxius, thanks!
<tw2113> not necessarily looking for compiz to work and everything
<tw2113> just a higher resolution
<D3RGPS31> Is there a proxy package that downloads everything a user visits?
<omega1> t
<omega1> !flash > omega1
<ubottu> omega1, please see my private message
<NAAB> HOW DO I WUBI DEBIAN???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<jesper_> DasEi, Back, now what to do
<bazhang> NAAB, you dont
<vox> troll.
<DasEi> jesper_: places > mnt > win ???
<Xenu> What is a decent GMA 3100 framerate for Compiz Fusion?
<bazhang> Xenu, ask in #compiz
<icehawk> Hey so can someone possibly help me out with a problem with an application i was using last night
<Guest58274> I dont have this machine built yet, just want to know what kind of FPS i can expect in compiz@1024x768
<icehawk> application was gournal
<jesper_> DasEI: nothin, in dolphin its root>msn>win? ar am i doing it wrong?
<DasEi> jesper_: places > mnt > win ???
<Chug> i lent my ubuntu 8.10 usb live key to a friend to scan his computer and he ran the update manager now there is no room on the key. should i reformat it or is there some way i can un update it?
<ari_stress> hi guys, do we have KPDF in 8.10? I cannot find i
<Quagmire> Am I way over my head wanting to play with Compiz Fusion and try to make ubuntu do some crazy stuff or shoul give it a whilebefore I just into something lie that? I mean I've got a whole day under my belt. ;) LOL
<tw2113> should i just get an update to this computer and get it off such an old card?
<Quagmire> jump into something
<Gnea> Chug: just delete the packages off of it
<MooCowss> DasEi: I installed libflashsupport also and still no dice
<jesper_> DasEi: finding nothing
<Chug> thanks Gnea
<Sharpiedeluxe_> Anyone know if there is a known list of issues when upgrading from hardy to intrepid?
<icehawk> The problem is that last night i was using it fine after i downloaded it with synaptic. after reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu 8.10 it cannot be found with snynaptic( on my system) and so when downloaded from the website it will not run. Please help
<DasEi> jesper: mount | pastebinit
<Xenu-> What is a decent GMA 3100 framerate for Compiz Fusion? Don't have the machine built yet (Q6600 CPU) and would like to know if compiz @ 1024x786@60 can have an FPS at or above the screen refresh rate (vsync)
<DasEi> jesper:url ?
<Xenu-> with cube reflection and other niceties enabled of course.
<Hasbro> Hi
<jesper_> http://pastebin.com/f50fadfb3
<Hasbro> Anyone have experience with mysql + ubuntu
<DasEi> MooCowss: using the 64 bit version ?
<tw2113> do you people get questions besides ones with compiz, btw?
<Hasbro> It only allows me to connect to my mysql via an ssh tunnel
<teratoma> assssssssssssk a question
<icehawk> someone please help me out with gournal problems The problem is that last night i was using it fine after i downloaded it with synaptic. after reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu 8.10 it cannot be found with snynaptic( on my system) and so when downloaded from the website it will not run. Please help
<MooCowss> DasEi: no
<teratoma> Hasbro: what user, and does the user have permission to connect to your mysql server from the ip you are using
<vaxius> !intrepid | Sharpiedeluxe_
<ubottu> Sharpiedeluxe_: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Hasbro> Yes tera
<Hasbro> % = all
<Hasbro> yes?
<Sharpiedeluxe_> thanks so much
<Xenu-> ...
<Hasbro> It only works when I connect over an ssh tunnel
<icehawk> someone please help me out with gournal problems The problem is that last night i was using it fine after i downloaded it with synaptic. after reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu 8.10 it cannot be found with snynaptic( on my system) and so when downloaded from the website it will not run. Please help
<icehawk> (09:04:37 PM) teratoma: assssssssssssk a question
<DasEi> MooCowss: did you restart browser after plugin-install ?
<Xenu-> is everyone ignoring me because i'm insulting scientology using my nickname or does no one know the answer?
<D3RGPS31> Is there a software channel for ubuntu?
<NAAB> WHY I GOT KICKED???!!??!! MY CAPZ LOCK BROKE I CANNOT TYPE IN LOWERCASE
<MooCowss> DasEi: Yes
<xp_prg> can't seem to find any documentation on how to upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04 using command line, anyone know of anything?
<Xenu-> lol
<icehawk> someone please help me out with gournal problems The problem is that last night i was using it fine after i downloaded it with synaptic. after reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu 8.10 it cannot be found with snynaptic( on my system) and so when downloaded from the website it will not run. Please help
<R0b0t1> Greasemonkey wants me to select my preffered text editor. Where can I find gedit?
<Xenu-> ...
<teratoma> Hasbro: maybe the ip you are trying to connect to, is not on the subnet your mysql server is on.  what is ip of your mysql server, and what ip are you trying to connect from
<popboy_Geni> hi
<icehawk> someone please help me out with gournal problems The problem is that last night i was using it fine after i downloaded it with synaptic. Later it cracshed and would never run back up again. after reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu 8.10 it cannot be found with snynaptic( on my system) and so when downloaded from the website it will not run. Please help
<Hasbro> Tertoma
<Hasbro> I'm trying to connect from my home ip
<BlueEagle> R0b0t1: open a console and then type: which gedit
<Hasbro> and my mysql server is on
<Hasbro> arcemu.info
<Hasbro> and ONLY
<FloodBot3> Hasbro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueEagle> R0b0t1: That should give you the path to the executable.
<Hasbro> works when I tunnel into from ssh, sorry.
<teratoma> Hasbro: giving permission to % is not going to be enough
<Hasbro> Silly bot.
<tsrk> what's sudo -i?
<BlueEagle> Hasbro: I would say that the bot did the right thing. Don't use ENTER as punctuation.
<Hasbro> teratoma, how do I make it so you can connect without over ssh
<Hasbro> Tsrk: That makes your session root/sudo
<teratoma> Hasbro: what's wrong with using your ssh tunnel ?  do you want peopel to hack you?
<tsrk> Hasbro, is it like sudo su?
<xp_prg> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<icehawk> someone please help me out with gournal problems The problem is that last night i was using it fine after i downloaded it with synaptic. Later it cracshed and would never run back up again. after reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu 8.10 it cannot be found with snynaptic( on my system) and so when downloaded from the website it will not run. Please help
<Hasbro> teratoma, because I don't want to give my ssh info out to some people who need to connect to the mysql server..
<vaxius> tsrk: equivalent of su
<rebel_kid> vlc is refusing to play a dvd, i choose open disc and it sits there flickering between pause and play
<Xenu-> you know what, i hate ubuntu. im going back to Vista.
<Hasbro> Bye Xenu, rofl.
<Xenu-> lol i was kidding
<DasEi> ﻿ tsrk:yes
<lstarnes> tsrk: I think it's more safe than sudo su
<Flannel> vaxius, tsrk: use sudo -i instead
<Xenu-> i dont even use ubuntu, i use debian
<BlueEagle> !codec | rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi> !sudo > tsrk
<tsrk> Ok, thanks
<Xenu-> either way, w/e this is pointless
<ubottu> tsrk, please see my private message
<vaxius> Flannel: um, i know
<icehawk> can someone please help me.
<Hasbro> For instance..
<icehawk> It seems that i am being ignored as everyone else is being helped
<vaxius> icehawk: with?
<Flannel> vaxius: Ah, indeed.
<teratoma> Hasbro: i think you're doing it wrong
<msutton> Do I need a seperate /boot partition from the system partition?
<Hasbro> I have a php script that's supposed to connect to my mysql serveer, as well as software that needs to connect to it, and they don't support connecting over an ssh tunnel..
<Flannel> msutton: nope
<vaxius> msutton: nope
<icehawk> vaxius: help me out with gournal problems The problem is that last night i was using it fine after i downloaded it with synaptic. Later it cracshed and would never run back up again. after reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu 8.10 it cannot be found with snynaptic( on my system) and so when downloaded from the website it will not run. Please help
<IndyGunFreak> icehawk: that sounds like an application error, start the application in a terminal, and see what error it spits when it doesn't start
<BlueEagle> msutton: No, you don't have to have a separate boot partition.
<msutton> Didn't think so, but I wasn't sure
<Hasbro> Any ideas anyone?
<icehawk> Indy: i did run in termal no goes
<aprilhare> hello: i want to run video as background (like windoze dreamscene). does anyone know how to achieve this in intrepid? i read you need xwinwrap however I can't find it.
<IndyGunFreak> icehawk: did you get an error?
<vaxius> icehawk: did you try apt-get update?  It's in the universe repo
<icehawk> no it just did run
<Hasbro> aprilhare, what is Windoze dreamscene?
<Hasbro> .
<icehawk> vaxius: what is apt-get update?
<BlueEagle> msutton: There are a couple of reasons for having one tho. One is that older boot loaders require it. Another is to make sure your kernel is not overwritten by accident as you don't have to mount /boot unless you want to change the kernel or boot loader information.
<aprilhare> Hasbro, windows dreamscene :) video as backdrop.
<msutton> Yeah
<BlueEagle> icehawk: man apt-get
<Hasbro> lol, Windows* you mean :P
<icehawk> it just didn't run after trying to run in terminal
<aprilhare> Hasbro, it looks quite impressive
<vaxius> icehawk: like clicking "reload" in synaptic
<jesper_> DasEi: need to install Geparted?
<Hasbro> I know April was kidding
<msutton> But I've already set up my RAID 1 and I don't wanna change it
<icehawk> ill try but i doubt that'll work
<BlueEagle> icehawk: That will give you the manual for apt-get. The same with `man sudo` will give you the manual for sudo.
<Hasbro> Anyways, anyone have any ideas for me?
<DasEi> jesper: url of mount
<DasEi> jesper: url of mount ?
<icehawk> so what should i type in to terminal
<vaxius> !apt-get | icehawk
<ubottu> icehawk: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jesper_> DasEi:http://pastebin.com/f50fadfb3
<teratoma> Hasbro: read http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/connection-access.html
<qcjn> hi, i've bought a little jazz HDV188 videocam, and i've read about it using a h264 codec. How can i check if i have it ?
<icehawk> so what should i do with this apt-get
<aprilhare> !xwinwrap | icehawk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap
<NotADJ> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<fryguy> Where is the alternative installer for 8.10?  I can't seem to find the option in the boot menu.
<Hasbro> !hasbro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hasbro
<Hasbro> :(
<Flannel> fryguy: You need the alternate CD
<LjL> !botabuse | Hasbro
<ubottu> Hasbro: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<BlueEagle> fryguy: For the alternative installer you need the server or minimal installation disc I think.
<fryguy> Flannel: I thought the CDs were combined in 8.10?
<DasEi> jesper : /dev/sda1 on /host type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<LjL> !botabuse > NotADJ    (NotADJ, see the private message from ubottu)
<Flannel> fryguy: No, that wouldn't make sense.  They go about installing in entirely different ways.
<dekkong> Hi guys! anyone in here that know how to use the terminal based xmms2 player?
<keepsake> dekkong: Have you tried "man xmms2"?
<DasEi> jesper : I really don't like wubi
<Paddy_EIRE> dekkong, man xmms
<msutton> Hehehehe
<DasEi> jesper : places > host  ??
<msutton> This is cool. Listening to my 6 1.5TB drives thrash as they write the file system
<fryguy> Flannel: any other feasible method of installing to an encrypted LVM?  And do you happen to know if suspend-to-disk functions as expected with an encrypted LVM
<xp_prg> do-release-upgrade doesn't exist in my path on ubuntu 8.04 why is that?
<Mal3ko> could someone please recommend me a cmdline ftp uploader that support simultenenous uploads?
<jesper_> DasEi: how do i get to the thing i should edit
<Flannel> fryguy: Nah, the alternate/server/minimal CD is the only way to do LVM (although that'll hopefully change in the future)
<Flannel> xp_prg: Do you have the proper packages installed?
<xp_prg> I don't know, how can I tell?
<DasEi> jesper: for some reason , your sda1 isn't mounted on /mnt/win but on /host , so you gotta look there
<xp_prg> I install with apt-get right?
<keepsake> xp_prg: Don't forget to sudo =P
<Flannel> xp_prg: install update-manager-core, yeah
<xp_prg> thanks ok
<playya> hi. I'm trying to build a .deb for wuala. where do i have to install it that ia32-java finds it?
<fryguy> Flannel: and does suspend-to-disk work as expected with encrypted lvm?
<xp_prg> if I want to install ubuntu-server what do I do?
<Flannel> xp_prg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<Flannel> xp_prg: What do you mean?  What do you currently have?
<Flannel> fryguy: I have no idea.
<xp_prg> I have seen this, I don't have gui support :(
<keepsake> !ubuntu-server > xp_prg
<ubottu> xp_prg, please see my private message
<jesper_> DasEi: Yep the files are in host, ive have to say thank you for your patience with my and thanks for your help :)!
<xp_prg> I have ubuntu 8.04 right now but not sure if that is ubuntu-server or not
<Flannel> xp_prg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has a number of installation methods for various set ups, some are headless (others are remote, etc).  Ah.
<DasEi> jesper:np, but better think of a dualboot to avoid such ....
<Flannel> xp_prg: Linux makes no differentiation between a "server" and a "desktop", they're all just programs.
<xp_prg> Flannel is there some way to know if I am running desktop or server?
<keepsake> xp_prg: What does "sudo uname -a" say?
<fryguy> xp_prg: see if the "ubuntu-desktop" package is installed
<keepsake> xp_prg: oops, no need to sudo
<vaxius> xp_prg: did you have to install a desktop environment?
<jesper_> DasEi: The problem was that when i was going to install ubuntu, my cd wont boot it up, i get to the bot screen and choose instal, but there it just frooze :/
<vaxius> xp_prg: if not, then you have desktop
<Flannel> xp_prg: There's no difference.  Theres a separate kernel for the server that has some stuff you may or may not actually want.  But "everything" can be a server, and there's not really a hard fast line for what a "desktop" is either.
<xp_prg> this is a virtual server so I just said to go with ubuntu, it all happened behind the scenses
<aprilhare> ok: i got video on backdrop going using this http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-loop-movie-or-video-as-desktop.html however all my icons disappear!
<jstritar> does anyone have experience repairing ext3 file systems with fsck?
<aprilhare> this of course isn't very helpful. i need icons
<aprilhare> any hints?
<DasEi> ﻿jesper_: 80% of that is bad installation media or cd-drive
<Mal3ko> could someone please recommend me a cmdline ftp uploader that support simultenenous uploads?
<msutton> 7.5TB is a lot of porn.
<jesper_> DasEi: yea but i have 20 live cd's at home, and the only thing left was wubi :P
<vaxius> !find ftp Mal3ko
<keepsake> Mal3ko: Dumb suggestion, but try separate Terminal windows with ftp? =P
<ubottu> Mal3ko is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<jstritar> When I run fsck I get this ... Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 8). ... I'm a little scared to run fsck -y ... is that the normal way to repair a file system?
<vaxius> !find ftp | Mal3ko
<ubottu>  is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Flannel> !ftp | Mal3ko, vaxius
<ubottu> Mal3ko, vaxius: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<tomvolek> hi , running ubuntu 8.1 ...No video is shown once i go to youtube... any ideas
<tomvolek> in firefox 3
<euxneks> hrm
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: run e2fsck from a live cd on the NOT mounted drive, try : sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sdXX
<Mal3ko> keepsake: what do you mean?
<euxneks> I ran across how to clean out KDE from your system but I've since forgotten the commands
<maddhat> Hey guys,
<keepsake> Mal3ko: if you do "ftp" in Terminal, it opens a command-line FTP "program",
<jstritar> DasEi: Its on a RAID array that's not mounted right now
<vaxius> Flannel: thanks, just starting to get the hang of ubottu
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: if that doesn't work, e2fsck suggst an alternative superblock mostly
<ekontsevoy> Is anyone using command-line version of bittorrent? In my case btlaunchmanycurses seems to ignore --max_upload_rate option: my download speed is 27kb/s while upload is 110kb/sec (max) making my connection barely usable
<keepsake> Mal3ko: and if you have two or three Terminal windows each running FTP, you essentially have multiple connections
<thiebaude> euxneks: do you mean sudo apt-get autoremove
<Flannel> !puregnome | euxneks
<ubottu> euxneks: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Mal3ko> keepsake: i know, but does it really support uploading smultenous uploads?
<euxneks> ahh
<euxneks> that's the one
<Mal3ko> afaik, no
<euxneks> puregnome thanks
<keepsake> Mal3ko: I haven't tried, sorry =\
<maddhat> how good is ntfs support on ubuntu?  cuz i cant get my 1.5tb formatted to ext3 properly with gparted/fdisk
<CyaniCs2> anyone know an easy way to bing keystrokes to extra mouse buttons?
<keepsake> maddhat: qtdisk?
<fryguy> maddhat: support is pretty much flawless
<RB2> Evening. Amarok is reporting my sound device as being in use but it isn't. Is there a way I can see what applications are supposedly using the device?
<keepsake> maddhat: qtparted, sorry
<keepsake> !qtparted > maddhat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: I don't know much about raid /e2fsck,  but basically you got to check hd/parti  per hd/parti
<fryguy> RB2: lsof
<maddhat> whichever is on the live cd
<jstritar> DasEi: ah... I ran the fsck -y right before you said that
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: Is it stripeed or mirrored ?
<jstritar> both
<RB2> fryguy, thanks! Any suggestions on a string to grep for?
<mushroomcheeseom> @Gnea it freezes solid. so it's not RAM then? what are the possibilities
<vaxius> maddhat: it's very good, just be aware that it doesn't support ntfs journaling yet
<keepsake> maddhat: The default ones don't work so well with ntfs, get a bootdisk with qtparted.
<jstritar> its raid 10 with a 3ware controller
<fryguy> RB2: read the manpage, and use lsof on the device node
<Jack_Sparrow> mushroomcheeseom overheating
<jstritar> i verified the raid unit before running it
<em_pleh> is blu-ray supported in ubuntu?
<maddhat> the default what?
<RB2> fryguy, thanks.
<fryguy> em_pleh: sure
<keepsake> maddhat: afaik qtparted is a much better alternative to Gparted
<keepsake> maddhat: default partitioning software, i.e. gparted
<em_pleh> fryguy:  what player will play them?
<maddhat> ah ok
<fryguy> em_pleh: mplayer
<em_pleh> does it support blu-ray live?
<maddhat> well it's in the midst of formatting now to ntfs, but ill try qtparted on the other one! thanks
<jstritar> DasEi: you can lose data on ext3 drives that aren't cleanly unmounted??
<vaxius> maddhat: I've used the gparted on System Rescue CD and GParted's own distro, and I've never had a problem with it.  Maybe you're using an older version?
<keepsake> maddhat: I did partitioning on my ntfs drive with qtparted, so I can tell you personally it works fo rme
<fryguy> em_pleh: no idea
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: I'm not familar with hard-raids, but think from live you check one per one (partition), maybe tryy to find a more experienced user
<ian__> hey guys, I am newish to linux and am duel booting vista/ubuntu.  Under vista my wireless strength is 100% but with ubuntu it is only 38%.  I am using all linksys hardware.  Any ideas?
<icehawk> i tried to run apt-get update and it gave me E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RB2> fryguy, strange. It doesn't show that any application is using the sound device. :-/
<fryguy> RB2: you are probably using the wrong sound device
<keepsake> icehawk: did you sudo? =P
<fryguy> icehawk: close the gui updater
<maddhat> well it was a brand new drive, it didnt have anything on it..(not even ntfs) and it gave the error "cannot have -1 sectors on partition"
<coz_> RB2,  do you have synaptic package manager opened?
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar:in worst cases, but mostly it can be repaired, if any probs at all
<jstritar> ok
<maddhat> but i wouldve thought fdisk shouldve worked :-/
<mikef> ian: were you root?
<keepsake> maddhat: Try running testdisk to fix some problems.
<RB2> fryguy, this happens after I let the system sit overnight with Amarok or another multimedia app open.
<nbeebo> can some1 be nice and add a clock into my conky? noone in #conky
<vaxius> ian__: it might be missreporting the strength, does it seems any slower?
<RB2> coz_, no, not atm
<maddhat> testdisk installed by default? or is that the package name to get?
<keepsake> maddhat: package name
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar:shouldn't happen with a raid 10
<ian__> yes was root and yes it does seem slower
<maddhat> alright thanks!
<icehawk> i tried to run apt-get update and it gave me E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jstritar> DasEi: its because i put the computer into standby
<coz_> RB2,  mm  you will get a similar error from the terminal if synapitc is still opened
<jstritar> that fucked up the whole thing
<keepsake> icehawk: Did you run it with "sudo apt-get update"?
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<icehawk> yes i did
<euxneks> thank you all
<jstritar> DasEi: i couldn't even boot for a while, and the bios didn't recognize any devices
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar:hibernation is often an problem leading to hard resets, mmh
<keepsake> icehawk: And if you have the Synaptics Package Manager or an updater running, close it.
<maddhat> stay away from these 1.5tb seagates guys.. you have to update the firmware on some cuz it randomly drops out.. its so bad that they even have the download link on newegg's site
<vaxius> ian__: it could be power management problems with your hardware, try googling your chipset
<icehawk> k ill try it again
<RB2> coz_, a reboot fixes it. But, times like now, when I have 20 application windows open, it's not very convenient to reboot.
<jstritar> DasEi: luckilly i just have data on that disk and not the os
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: how many drives are in the box ?
<coz_> RB2,  yeah i understand  but at least it is fixed
<jstritar> DasEi: its 4 on the raid 10 and then ubuntu is on an ssd
<RB2> coz_, I missed one in the lsof. It says the mixer app is using the device, but is that not normal?
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: so if it's just storage, you'd have to run e2fsck 4 times from live then
<jstritar> why do you have to run it so many times?
<coz_> RB2,  is this for  your sound?
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: ... unless each drives contains one partiton only
<jstritar> oh i see
<RB2> coz_, yes. If I leave it overnight with any multimedia app up, the next day I have no sound from any app and it says the device is in use.
<jstritar> DasEi:  all 4 drives form 1 partition
<jstritar> thats what the raid does
<coz_> RB2,   you might want to ask in #alsa   they may have more info for youabout this
<AzizLight> how can I enable completion for sudo commands please?
<gluonman> I've been going over article after article online and I can't seem to figure out how to resolve the issue of gspca not compiling in Ubuntu 8.10 and the most recent kernel. I need it to be able to use my Logitech Quickam. Any ideas?
<fryguy> AzizLight: run in a proper root shell (nobody in here likes doing that), or just type the command out like normal, and then hit "ctrl-a sudo "
<fryguy> gluonman: "not compiling" doesn't mean much to us.  paste an error
<mortal1> hey guys, is there an init.d script to restart the ubuntu sound deamon thingy
<gluonman> fryguy, sure thing.
<icehawk> i just installed gournal through apt-get so where is it gonna be? It isn't under my apps tab
<DasEi> ﻿ jstritar: run a live, use sudo fdisk -l to get correct partition-names, put them into e2fsck - p
<AzizLight> fryguy: is it possible to enable completion for sudo commands?
<fryguy> AzizLight: no idea, I don't use sudo
<fryguy> AzizLight: and when I do, i do like i described above
<mortal1> fryguy: sudo su, har har
<AzizLight> ok, I think loging as root is overkill most of the times. After, it depends what you do
<vaxius> AzizLight: it works for me
<AzizLight> vaxius: I use linux because it doesnt just work, and I use a mac for the exact opposite reason ;)
<vaxius> !info gournal > me
<ubottu> gournal (source: gournal): Note taking application for non-windows platforms. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (intrepid), package size 71 kB, installed size 332 kB
<fryguy> AzizLight: you mean you use osx?
<fryguy> AzizLight: I run linux on my mac hardware at work
<AzizLight> yeah
<keepsake> vaxius: > me sends it to everyone else too, I think =P
<icehawk> i installed gournal through apt-get so where would it be? It isn't under my apps tab up top
<Draceee> hello
<fryguy> icehawk: "which gournal" will tell you where it is, if you need to create a launcher for it, go ahead and do that
<eseven73> what kernel version does ubuntu 6.06 have?
<Draceee> I cant enter my password at terminal
<fryguy> icehawk: if you think it should be adding a menu entry by itself, file a bug on launchpad
<AzizLight> fryguy: I use a macbook pro with osx and ubuntu on my desktop
<fryguy> Draceee: just enter it and press enter, it doesn't echo text back to you
<thiebaude> icehawk: it could be in usr/bin
<Draceee> ah
<Draceee> this time it worked
<vaxius> AzizLight: I don't know what to say, tab completion with sudo has always "just worked" for me without any fiddling
<Draceee> Im trying to install java
<Draceee> rpm command doesnt work for me
<lstarnes> Draceee: ubuntu does not sue rpm
<lstarnes> *use
<vaxius> !apt-get | Draceee
<ubottu> Draceee: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<keepsake> Draceee: Ubuntu uses .deb =P
<fryguy> Draceee: ubuntu is debian based, it uses apt by default, not rpms
<Flannel> !java | Draceee
<ubottu> Draceee: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<thiebaude> Draceee: java is in synaptic
<AzizLight> vaxius: lol Im so sorry, I misunderstood what you said before :S on my friend's compy it's working too, but he's using debian...
<Hasbro> How do I make a new user
<Hasbro> and make him admin?
<Hasbro> sorry, via ssh
<icehawk> So i found gournal and the application ran good but how do i get a copy of an icon on the desktop
<keepsake> Draceee, thiebaude: It's actually even in Add/Remove..., if you set the dropdown to All Available Applications
<fryguy> adduser command, make them part of the adm and admin groups
<vaxius> Hasbro: adduser
<thiebaude> icehawk: make a launcher
<Hasbro> adduser makes them root?
<lstarnes> Hasbro: no, it just creates an account
<fryguy> Hasbro: no, the second part of what I said does
<icehawk> how do i make a launcher
<Soliloquial> what's the fastest way to install a lamp stack in intrepid desktop?
<vaxius> Hasbro: no, !adduser
<fryguy> icehawk: right click on the panel and add it
<thiebaude> keepsake: i didn't know that,:)
<Hasbro> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Flannel> Hasbro: adduser username then adduser username admin
<Hasbro> Thank you
<fryguy> Soliloquial: sudo apt-get install apache php5 mysql-server
<Flannel> Soliloquial: sudo apt-get tasksel lamp-server
<Flannel> Soliloquial: er, ignore the apt-get
<vaxius> Hasbro: np
<icehawk> when i right click on the icon for gournal creating a luancher isn't an option for me/
<keepsake> icehawk: Just right click on desktop
<keepsake> icehawk: And make a launcher from there, targetting /usr/bin/gournal
<keepsake> icehawk: or wherever the file was
<thiebaude> icehawk: then browse to the location where your program is
<vaxius> icehawk: it should be in the applications menu too, so you can right-click and choose "add this launcher to desktop"
<keepsake> vaxius: It's not in the apps menu, that's why he needs to make the launcher =P
<thiebaude> usr/bin
<vaxius> keepsake: oic
<ryaxnbwacko> hello does anyone have a site with a list of vesa bios boot codes for linux
<ryaxnbwacko> you know vga=768 or whatever
<Soliloquial> Flannel, it's not parsing the php
<ryaxnbwacko> I am using VM in virtualbox and don't want to install the guest additions]
<qcjn> hi, i,ve got myself a little Jazz HDV188 videocam, & it is supposed to read mp3, so i've put some in it, but it don't see it ? Can it be something about the permission ?
<gluonman> I'm trying to install gspca so that I can use my Logitech Quickcam, but I get errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/84628/
<ryaxnbwacko> and... crap playing around with Yast now my system won't login. Now i really need those boot codes because the one I have doesn't work at all anymore :(
<ryaxnbwacko> Before I had 800x600 now it just logs out when you login after looking really strange for a second
<DasEi> ﻿ryaxnbwacko:yast ? > suse, this is ubuntu
<bobbob1016> I've been looking around for how to repair the superblock on an ext3 formatted hd, and I can't find any tutorials that give options, just say "this worked for me"  I don't want to lose data, can anyone help me find the right settings?
<jrib> !lamp > Soliloquial
<ubottu> Soliloquial, please see my private message
<vaxius> gluonman: do you have linux-headers installed?
<mangojambo> hello there ... how can I easily install the new KdenLive 0.7 on Intrepid ?
<DasEi> ﻿ bobbob1016: get the correct identifier of the device ...
<gluonman> vaxius, I assume so, but let me double check that.
<Soliloquial> jrib I understand what lamp is; I just overlooked an apache config error
<Soliloquial> jrib; oops thanks
<jrib> Soliloquial: the link ubottu gave you contains a troubleshooting guide to your issue.  But if you've sorted, then it doesn't matter :)
<gluonman> vaxius, yes, I do have linux-headers installed.
<bobbob1016> DasEi, As in /dev/sde1?  I wasn't too descriptive I noticed, I did fsck /dev/sde1 and it said zero-length drive or something
<Draceee> where is the mozilla firefox directionairy located?
<vaxius> I guess it might need the whole source, idk
<guman> hi !
<jrib> Soliloquial: you shouldn't need to manually edit the apache config to get php working by the way
<guman> i need help
<vaxius> guman: hi!
<Draceee> Where is the Mozilla Firefox folder?
<keepsake> Draceee: /usr/bin/firefox-*
<vaxius> guman: i do too, but no one's qualified :-P
<guman> im sorry for my english is not good enough
<Draceee> ah thanks
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: from a live cd on the NOT mounted hd : sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sde1
<vaxius> Draceee: .mozilla/firefox
<guman> i cant unnistall google earth
<gluonman> vaxius, ever since the upgrade to 8.10, webcam compatibility has gotten worse. I'm a die-hard linux fan, and particularly in love with Ubuntu, but when it comes to webcams, Ubuntu just doesn't have it together. I can't even receive webcam invitations in kopete anymore.
<bobbob1016> DasEi, Ok, I'll reboot.  The drive isn't mounted now, or so says gparted, but I'll reboot just to be safe, if need be
<Draceee> Its not in bin
<vaxius> gluonman: I don't remember what I had to do to get mine to work on my other laptop, but I know the driver wasn't in the repos
<guman> i used syanptic to uninstall but still there
<bobbob1016> DasEi, that isn't destructive is it?
<keepsake> Draceee: Try the directory vaxius suggested, ~/.mozilla/firefox
<gluonman> vaxius, gscpa-source is in the repos, and it supports quickcam. But ever since the newer kernel came out, it no longer compiles.
<mangojambo> guman: yes... from the googleearth installer and not Synaptic, right? there is an uninstall file on googleearth folder, i guess ...
<guman> well
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: it either runs through, with a very little chance of destruction, or gives you additional information
<Draceee> What would ~ indicate?
<fryguy> Draceee: home directory
<keepsake> Draceee: Home Folder
<keepsake> Draceee: directory, my bad =P
<DasEi> Draceee: home folder
<vaxius> gluonman: hmmm, i've been having trouble with the new kernel too (wireless with me), so I'm still kickin it with hardy
<guman> really i unistall but still working the lauch icon from aplications
<Draceee> I dont see it there...
<keepsake> Draceee: press Ctrl+H
<gnutron> gluonman: i had the same problem, try this- mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<gluonman> vaxius, yeah. I have been working on this webcam for 13 days no and still no luck.
<gluonman> gnutron, I'll give that a try.
<gnutron> gluonman: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<bobbob1016> DasEi, Mind if I ask what it's doing?  e2fsck is a specific ext2 thing right?  So I guess I heard right when I heard ext3 was ext2+, but what does the -p do?
<DasEi> Draceee:try :  cd ~/Desktop
<ultratek> how do i merge a partion with the partition i have ubuntu running on?
<gluonman> gnutron, what exactly is that doing?
<Draceee> Ehh no...its not in desktop
<fryguy> ultratek: use a partioning tool like partition magic or gparted
<vaxius> bobbob1016: ext3 is just ext2 with journaling, so the same tool does both
<DasEi> Draceee:try :  man e2fsck , p is for preen, automatik repair, and as I said, if bigger probs occur, it stops and gives additional info
<ultratek> fryguy: there is no merge option in gparted
<gnutron> gluonman: run that line in a terminal, it uses mplayer, intrepid whacked my vlc
<fryguy> ultratek: you'll have to copy data over, delete partition and then resize
<bobbob1016> DasEi, I'm trying now, I'll report back.
<guman> well everybody is busy here, i comeback later,but the way xubuntu 8.10 working good with logitech qickcam4000
<ultratek> fryguy: how do i copy my current linux setup over ?
<Draceee> Fouind it
<gnutron> gluonman: it'll display your cam if its on /dev/video0
<Draceee> usr/lib/mozilla
<gluonman> gnutron, but will that allow me to build gspca and view/send webcam in kopete?
<fryguy> ultratek: cp, dd, cat, nc, depending on what exactly you need to do
<gnutron> gluonman: nah
<myth> i'm trying to set nautilus to overburn, what's with schema values in gconf-editor? it won't let me enable it
<ultratek> duplicate this running setup on the new partition
<runpain2> how do i change clock to 12 hour‌ instead of 24
<gnutron> gluonman: intrepid aint intrepid imho
<andrex> alguien sabe el canal  irc de ubuntu  en español????
<gluonman> gnutron, yeah. That's the problem I'm having. Getting my webcam to work.
<keepsake> runpain2: Right click on clock, Preferences, 24 hr
<runpain2> i am using kubuntu 8.04
<andrex>  alguien sabe el canal  irc de ubuntu  en español????
<andrex>  alguien sabe el canal  irc de ubuntu  en español????
<vaxius> fryguy: when installing, keep /home to a separate partition, then you can keep your settings and files, and easily recover them if something bad happens
<runpain2> keepsake, there is no preferances
<fryguy> vaxius: why are you telling me this
<Soliloquial> Is there a way I can set a function key to hide all windows?
<bebis> hi
<keepsake> runpain2: The clock in the upper-right corner? You should get something like Copy Time, Copy Date, Adjust Date & Time, Preferences
<vaxius> fryguy: i might have misread, you want to port your settings from a previous install, right?
<runpain2> keepsake,  i got configure clock at menu bottom
<qcjn> gnutron: hi, i've bought myself a little Jazz HDV188 videocam, it say's it can play mp3, but the cam doesn't see it. I've made a drag and drop..Could it be right problem's ?
<runpain2> when i right click
<keepsake> runpain2: Sure, try that.
<runpain2> did no setting to change time format
<bebis> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mushroomcheeseom> so aside from overheating (& if it's not RAM), what else could make the system freeze?
<fryguy> vaxius: no
<vaxius> fryguy: yep, i misread, that was ultratek
<Draceee> I dont have permission to move a folder into /usr?
<keepsake> runpain2: What version of Ubuntu are you running? Are you changing the clock in the bar at the top, to the right?
<fryguy> Draceee: right, /usr is a system directory, trying to move something in there is (probably) wrong
<gnutron> qcjn: depends on the module it uses, google your camera modules for intrepid, you may need to build and install the module manually. im not gonna bother.
<runpain2> apperance or time zone tabs only no way to change format
<myth> can nautilus itself burn an iso and not use brasero?
<runpain2> Kubuntu 8.04
<Danu> Hello. ¿how are you? plese could you tell me a super cool theme please
<gnutron> qcjn: google the camera + intrepid
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, thanks !
<fryguy> Danu: art.gnome.org and www.gnome-look.org
<keepsake> runpain2: Ah, I thought you were using Ubuntu
<bobbob1016> DasEi, It gave me a bunch of results, ata9.00 UNC errors, and the last line was "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sde1  Could this be a zero-length partition?"
<Danu> I know those pages Mr. fryguy, but a name of a cool theem
<gnutron> Draceee: don't mess with the 'nix filesystem heirarchy, its a recipe for disaster.
<Danu> theme*
<fryguy> Danu: visit the pages and pick something that appeals to you
<keepsake> runpain2: google tells me to right-click on the clock, and choose Time/Date Format, then change it to 24 hr
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: did you check /dev/sde1 with sudo fdisk -l or looked it up in gparted ? valid ext parti ?
<runpain2> sorry wrong room
<Danu> there's so many...
<grafix1> Does anyone know how to check which graphics driver is active other than xorg.conf?
<cr4z3d> Danu: that's the beauty of choice
<keepsake> runpain2: try right clicking and choosing time/date format
<fryguy> grafix1: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Danu> :(
<bobbob1016> DasEi, What do you mean?  Yes, gparted showed a partition, and said it was there, not sure exactly what it said the problem was.  I'll do sudo fdisk -l.
<runpain2> did not there either
<grafix1> fryguy: thanks, I'll try that
<cr4z3d> Danu: if you don't like the default theme try blubuntu, see this link how to do it: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/26/turn-ubuntu-blue-using-blubuntu/
<keepsake> runpain2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793466
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: and type ext2 or 3 ?
<nclife> hi, I want to convert a .m4a file into .mp3. Anyone knows a program that does that?
<fryguy> nclife: lame
<bobbob1016> DasEi, ext3
<runpain2> found it thanks
<ross`> what packages do i need to isntall to run vmware client?
<Draceee> it gave me a permisssion denied when trying to create a symbolic link
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: did e2fsck suggest an alternate superblock ?
<runpain2> keepsake,
<fryguy> Draceee: why are you changing things in /usr?  you almost certainly shouldn't be.
<vaxius> !info vmware-server | ross`
<ubottu> Package vmware-server does not exist in intrepid
<gnutron> Draceee: sudo ln
<ross`> no no
<ross`> not to install it
<nclife> fryguy, lame is the name of the program?
<ross`> im talking about
<ross`> what packages do i need to run it
<Draceee> Im not
<ross`> ?
<FloodBot3> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> nclife: right
<bobbob1016> DasEi, Not that I saw, it just gave me a bunch of those ata9.00's and the Attempt to read...  at the end
<gluonman> Can anyone spare the time to check out my compilation errors that I've posted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/84628/ ? I need to find a solution so that I can get my webcam running.
<mker> nclife, soundconverter
<DasEi> ross`: you can get vmwareplayer as tar.gz from vmware, not the repo and then see:
<Draceee> Just installing java, and mozilla is in usr
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ross`> NO, what do i need to RUN vmware
<Lord_of_Nothing> Can anyone walk me through the process of mounting my c drive?
<ross`> i already have all the files but i get errors running them
<nclife> fryguy, mker oks, thanks
<fryguy> Draceee: install java from the package repository
<Draceee> ln -s /usr/java/jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7
<keepsake> Lord_of_Nothing: Is it in your Places dropdown?
<bobbob1016> DasEi, I saw a few posts online about putting in a "superblock" thing, I just thought that was drive-dependent, so I wasn't sure where to figure out where to put mine
<gnutron> !ntfs | Lord_of_Nothing
<ubottu> Lord_of_Nothing: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vaxius> ross`: just installing it from repos will resolve dependencies
<Draceee> Eh so?
<Lord_of_Nothing> keepsake: Only my data drive, not C
<Draceee> how so?*
<ross`> vaxius: but i already downloaded and isntalled it
<gnutron> Lord_of_Nothing: also install ntfs-config
<ross`> so id rather just install the prerequesites
<keepsake> Lord_of_Nothing: Do "sudo fdisk -l" and see which partition it's in
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: try again with fsck without any options
<ross`> and run it
<ross`> rather then uninstall and reinstall
<Lord_of_Nothing> gnutron: I'll try that thx.
<keepsake> Lord_of_Nothing: The /dev/sda1 or whatnot
<bobbob1016> DasEi, Just fsck, not e2fsck?
<Lord_of_Nothing> Reportin back in a few
<gnutron> Draceee: thats wrong syntax
<vaxius> You shouldn't need anything extra, just run vmware-config.pl
<DasEi> ross`: you got vmwareplayer installed.... and got a vmware-image for it... , right ?
<ross`> vaxius: i did
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: yes
<alex_21> I am using Edubuntu Server, and I added the line default_server = 127.0.0.1 to the file /etc/pulse/client.conf What do I do for the changes to take effect in LTSP?
<ross`> when i run ./vmware
<ross`> i get an error
<ross`> i got no error isntalling
<ross`> but i need something
<ross`> to run it
<FloodBot3> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnutron> Draceee: man ln  or google making symlinks
<ross`> that i dont have
<bobbob1016> DasEi, I did "sudo fsck /dev/sde1" and it called e2fsck, and did the same thing
<vaxius> ross`: what does it say you need?
<Draceee> i used ln
<ross`> carandraug: libcairo or somat but i already ahve it
<Draceee> but it gives me permission denied
<ross`> idk its weird
<DasEi> !compile > ross`
<keepsake> !enter > ross
<ubottu> ross`, please see my private message
<gnutron> Draceee: you used it wrong
<keepsake> !enter > ross`
<keepsake> lies, ubottu doesn't like me
<vaxius> !info libcairo-dev | ross`
<ubottu> Package libcairo-dev does not exist in intrepid
<vaxius> grrr
<ross`> vaxius: thanks
<carandraug> ross`, you used the wrong nick in "[03:18] <ross`> carandraug: libcairo or somat but i already ahve it"
<alex_21> I am using hLTSP on Edubuntu Server, and I added the line default_server = 127.0.0.1 to the file /etc/pulse/client.conf What do I do for the changes to take effect in LTSP?
<alex_21> LTSP, sorry
<gnutron> Draceee: ln -s targetdir symlink
<bobbob1016> DasEi, I have spinrite, butI know some people don't like it, should I try it anyways?
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: you can then  try alternate superblocks, maybe try a: sudo hdparm -z /dev/sde  before it
<gnutron> Draceee: do that from the dir you want the symlink in.
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: looks like you're in deeper trouble
<ross`> nope
<bobbob1016> DasEi, What will hdparm give me?
<ross`> still not working
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: rereading partition table
<vaxius> bobbob1016: i'm a spinrite user, and it's probably the best on low-level problems
<mker> When I change the home directory of a user I can no longer log in for SFTP. I've written all about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948 would really appreciate if someone could take a look.
<bobbob1016> vaxius, And is this a low-level thing or no? Could this hurt?
<gnutron> bobbob1016: don't run hdparm unless you know what your doing. read up.
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: next to alternate superblocks, I follow vaxiu...
<vaxius> bobbob1016: it won't hurt, but it will take a while
<rastahead> morning
<bobbob1016> DasEi, I just get the same ata9.00 and buffer i/o errors
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: e2fsck -b 8193
<bobbob1016> gnutron, Too late
<vaxius> bobbob1016: best to run spinrite overnight
<bobbob1016> vaxius, I was about to go to sleep anyways, 10:30pm here
<gnutron> bobbob1016: nothing ventured, nothing gained, but be aware it can be risky.
<bobbob1016> DasEi, Is that a safe block size or whatever?  It's a 320gig drive, formats to 298 and change
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: the problem is that we don't now, if/where there are backups could also try :  -b 32768  -b 32767  -b 32769
<vaxius> bobbob1016: k, oh, and it beeps...LOUD...scared the crap out of me the first time i ran it, lol
<bobbob1016> vaxius, I know spinrite beeps
<bobbob1016> DasEi, But can I damage it if I put the wrong one in?
<gnutron> bobbob1016: uhhh yeah
<iShock> K guys, so I has this problem on Xubuntu 8.10 .. I copy my music to my PSP, but it doesn't stay. My PSP isn't saying USB Connection like it should either. Any idears?
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: yes, bigger chance than -p option
<vaxius> bobbob1016: you may want to backup your partition(s) before experimenting with hdparm
<iShock> K guys, so I has this problem on Xubuntu 8.10 .. I copy my music to my PSP, but it doesn't stay. My PSP isn't saying USB Connection like it should either. Any idears?
<alex_21> How do you restart pulse?
<keepsake> iShock: "dmesg" in console and pastebin it for people to look at.
<DasEi> vaxius: the hdparm - z itself is harmless, unlike it's other options
<keepsake> iShock: I meant Terminal
<nimbus> Anyone know what would be the terminal syntax to find and delete all files named "thumbs.db"?
<bobbob1016> vaxius, Too late.  Can I cancel it or no?  It seems stuck
<gnutron> alex_21: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<fryguy> nimbus: find / -name thumbs.db -exec rm {} \;
<mker> Can anyone tell me how to change the home directory of a user to something else than /home/user and still be able to log in with openssh?
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: last cmd you ran ?
<bobbob1016> DasEi, your hdparm one
<nimbus> That seems to work, fryguy
<bobbob1016> hdparm -z
<iShock> K guys, so I has this problem on Xubuntu 8.10 .. I copy my music to my PSP, but it doesn't stay. My PSP isn't saying USB Connection like it should either. Any idears? http://vertex.cluenet.org/paste/10 for dmesg
<vaxius> bobbob1016: no worries, then
<alex_21> Thanks
<fryguy> mker: just make sure /etc/passwd has the right entry for the user.  There shouldn't be any other steps required, unless strange permission things happen
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: easy, no prob, but alternate superblocks have a risk
<D3RGPS31> Is there a way to change the way cache-dir displays cached sites, /dir/google.com instead of /dir/0A/00/...
<D3RGPS31> in squid* >.>
<maddhat> hey guys, printer question:  have an hp1012, and on every page it prints what i want it to, but about 1/2 page down it starts making a copy of the same thing it just printed, but very faded. i was thinking the fuser is overheating?
<nimbus> deleting *.db might not be all that great though because there is a lot of .db files that were linux generated it seems.
<fryguy> nimbus: so then don't do that, nobody told you to
<keepsake> nimbus: thumbs.db is useless, hoever
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: the superblock~  is an attempt to find a backuped , correct filesystem to repair the partition, which can fail
<vaxius> iShock: just copy it onto the stick without the psp, and then stick it back in when you're done
<iShock> vaxius: How would I go about doing that? ...
<mker> fryguy, It has the correct entry. I've been having this problem for ~2 weeks now and no one has an answer (well actually you're the first to reply). I've written more about it in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948 but no replies there either.
<rodolfo> guys, what codec do i need to play .wav files? the automatic codec finder cannot find anyone...
<fryguy> mker: are you asking about ssh or sftp?
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: hdparm-z just rereads parti-table (<> zero length ?!), but doesn't alter the hd
<mker> fryguy, sftp
<vaxius> if you have a card reader, stick the memory stick duo into the memory stick adapter, and plug the whole thing into your card reader
<mker> fryguy, the user is 'locked' so only sftp works
<iShock> I don't, vaxius. This is a Xubuntu problem, not a PSP problem, vaxius.
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: are there important data's on it ? which size ?
<fryguy> mker: using the scponly shell, or something else?
<mker> fryguy, using the command 'sftp
<fryguy> mker: how did you lock the user
<fryguy> mker: using the scponly shell, or something else?
<vaxius> iShock: k, just trying to bypass the psp altogether
<iShock> Again, it's not a PSP problem.
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: if so, another idea is to try a knoppix live and to save data before further attemps
<mker> fryguy, Locked it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948 shows the settings I have in it.
<vaxius> iShock: can you write to usb drives?
<mker> fryguy, It works fine when home directory is /home/user but not when I change to /media/disk/mystyff
<iShock> vaxius: Not a clue, don't have any.
<daaaman64> hey what are people using for a gnome media player? I'm thinking amarok like...
<gnutron> !codec | rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scientes> how do i keep ubuntu from removing old kernels?
<fryguy> daaaman64: for audio i use mpd, for video i use mplayer
<Guest20372> vlc is good 2
<daaaman64> fryguy thanks.
<raylu> mker: i think it has something to do with how you must own your directory
<gnutron> scientes: it doesnt remove them by itself that i know of
<vaxius> iShock: well, your best bet is still to get a card reader, my psp doesn't connect directly with ubuntu either, but i know my solution works
<mker> raylu, Apparently the home directory should be owned by root to lock the user there. That's what I havefor its folder in the /home directory and it works.
<gnutron> mker: what are you trying to do?
<alex_21> Hey, I want to set up an opendns server, and have entries updatable via ip. How can I do this?
<iShock> vaxius: You're a fucking idiot, I'm not wasting money just because your piece of shit OS doesn't work worth a damn. I fucking miss Debian
<keepsake> mker: Symlink the folder?
<keepsake> !language > iShock
<raylu> mker: wtf?
<raylu> mker: i've never heard that before
<ubottu> iShock, please see my private message
<iShock> No
<alex_21> I mean, updatable when IP addresses change, like with ddclient
<fryguy> iShock: lol
<Soliloquial> My monitor seems to have a strange red tint :\
<Soliloquial> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/3103248807_275e06e177.jpg
<bazhang> iShock, no cursing here
<iShock> bazhang: This crap OS doesn't even work, why should I care?
<mker> gnutron, keepsake, I'm trying to use /media/disk/mystuff as home directory instead of /home/sftpuser but when I change it I can't log in anymore. There's more info in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948 if you think you can help / are interested
<slipp3d> does anyone have a how to or a site that helps with the install of ooo3
<amikrop> Hello. What is the equivalent of FL Studio?
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web oroxy cache that stores the data in a readable hierarchy? /dir/google.com/...
<nimbus> What does FL studio do?
<cr4z3d> alex_21: are you trying to setup your own dns server or are you trying to use ubuntu to update information in opendns?
<micky> can i used a wireless card that is found using ndiswrapper in access point mode ?
<vaxius> iShock: then use windows; we're trying to help
<gnutron> mker: you're messing with the filesystem heirarchy, not a good idea really.
<alex_21> I want to set up my own equivilant to dyndns for my users
<mker> raylu, Says so in the man file for sshd_config http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=sshd_config&sektion=5 "Specifies a path to chroot(2) to after authentication. This path, and all its components, must be root-owned directories that are not writable by any other user or group."
<fryguy> alex_21: WAAAAAAAAAY outside the scope of this channel
<mker> gnutron, I am? How do you mean?
<risco> help, when i'm installing flash in terminal appear "NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the  components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.", so what i should to do?
<fryguy> mker: that's for openbsd, not ubuntu.  security implications such as what you are mentioning are quite possibly different
<mker> gnutron, /media/disk is my second hard drive
<cr4z3d> alex_21: take a look here: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/343 it might be what you're looking for
<fryguy> risco: install flash from the repository, not manually
<joanki123> can anyone tell me of a good program to use to compress a pdf file to a smaller size?
<risco> okay i will try
<joanki123> im trying to upload a pdf file but it's too large
<vaxius> !info flash-nonfree | risco
<fryguy> joanki123: bzip2 probably will
<keepsake> mker: Does "ln -s /media/disk/mystuff /home/sftpuser" do anything?
<ubottu> Package flash-nonfree does not exist in intrepid
<raylu> mker: er...
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web proxy cache that stores the data in a readable hierarchy (/dir/google.com/...)
<dr_willis> joanki123,  rar, zip,  bgzip2,
<joanki123> it has to be in .pdf format tho
<keepsake> mker: Oh, you're trying to move your home folder to a diff drive, haha, my bad
<raylu> mker: that merely describes the ChrootDirectory directive. merely making the directory root-owned isn't enough
<vaxius> one of these days i'll give it the right package name...
<joanki123> so i need a program that will save it as a smaller file
<Soliloquial> Does "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1" do anything to my drive?
<rodolfo> gnutron, I'm not sure this works for .wav files...
<mker> raylu, what do you mean? what would be enough?
<vaxius> Soliloquial: it wipes it
<keepsake> Soliloquial: It replaces your first HDD drive with nothing
<fryguy> Soliloquial: it'll write random data to the partition
<usser> Soliloquial, and takes it sweet time doing it
<usser> *it=its
<keepsake> Soliloquial: Usually your C-drive or Recovery Drive
<Soliloquial> C drive?
<amikrop> !flstudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flstudio
<mker> keepsake, does that create a symbolic link? I was told that wouldn't work since the user is chrooted in its home directory
<amikrop> !dj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dj
<raylu> mker: ...no
<amikrop> !fl studio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fl studio
<raylu> mker: what you're reading is a requirement of the ChrootDirectory directive
<amikrop> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<keepsake> mker: it does make a symlink, maybe try it?
<Flannel> !fishing | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<amikrop> !what do you know, then?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raylu> mker: it means that, after you set ChrootDirectory, the dir you set it to must be root-owned
<raylu> mker: it doesn't mean that setting your home to a root-owned dir will make it the chroot
<amikrop> /msg ubottu Bot
<amikrop> /msg ubottu Bot
<amikrop> /msg ubottu Bot
<FloodBot3> amikrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> mker: on the other hand, i believe there's a security feature that prevents login if you don't own your home
<cr4z3d> amikrop: you're going to getyourself kicked
<mker> fryguy, I read that you do that in a guide for ubuntu too. But if that's not how you do it in Ubuntu then how *do* you do it?
<vaxius> !info audacity | amikrop
<keepsake> amikrop: doubleclick on ubottu in your user list.
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<cr4z3d> haha double click..
<raylu> cr4z3d: agreed
<iShock> K guys, so I has this problem on Xubuntu 8.10 .. I copy my music to my PSP, but it doesn't stay. My PSP isn't saying USB Connection like it should either. Any idears? http://vertex.cluenet.org/paste/10 for dmesg
<risco> fryguy and vaxius: i have installing flash-nonfree in synaptic package manager, but it did not work when opened youtube. so what suppose to do?
<keepsake> raylu: I don't understand =(
<amikrop> keepsake: oh huh
<fryguy> risco: restart your browser
<mker> raylu, Did you look at my thread in the Ubuntu forum? That's not all I did, I also set it in sshd_config
<risco> you meant close my firefox?
<amikrop> keepsake: oh huh
<keepsake> amikrop: to test random things with ubottu, private message ubottu
<fryguy> risco: yes
<keepsake> amikrop: =P
<amikrop> keepsake: I think I see
<gnutron> rodolfo: lame will convert them to mp3,  lame file.wav file2.mp3
<vaxius> risco: it should have had a license agreement thingy, did you agree to it?
<gnutron> rodolfo: is that what ya want?
<rodolfo> gnutron, Yeah but those .wav files are on a cd...
<iShock> K guys, so I has this problem on Xubuntu 8.10 .. I copy my music to my PSP, but it doesn't stay. My PSP isn't saying USB Connection like it should either. Any idears? http://vertex.cluenet.org/paste/10 for dmesg
<DasEi> ﻿bobbob1016: so you want to try spinrite ?
<raylu> keepsake: ome of us have irc clients with no gui
<raylu> keepsake: or channel list
<fryguy> iShock: define "doesn't stay"
<rodolfo> gnutron, so I just copy and paste em to my hdd and then i exec the lame command....?
<keepsake> raylu: haha, my bad! =P
<gnutron> rodolfo: you can use the full path, or cp the wav's to your hdd
<iShock> fryguy: I close it, it's not there. My PSP also displays "USB Mode" instead of "USB Connection"
<risco> no, when i'm going to install, there is no word that should agree
<keepsake> iShock: The dmesg says it's getting I/O errors, meaning it can't write to the PSP. Why? I'm not sure, sorry
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web proxy cache that stores the data in a readable hierarchy? (/dir/google.com/...)
<joanki123> did anyone answer my q?
<gnutron> rodolfo: that'll work, btw, wav files wont work as system sounds.
<raylu> mker: i think you should set the users' home dirs back to their defaults and set the chrootdirectory to /media/whatever
<risco> fryguy: still did not work?
<raylu> mker: that's the purpose of chroot directory
<joanki123> how i can getr my pdf to be a smaller size but not change it from a pdf?
<rodolfo> gnutron, what does that mean?
<fryguy> risco: no idea, works fine for me
<fryguy> joanki123: you (usually) can't just compress things for free.
<keepsake> joanki123: That's not really feasible
<gnutron> rodolfo: that was irrelevant actually
<joanki123> oh great so i have to do it manually
<joanki123> alright then
<joanki123> thanks
<mker> raylu, I'll try
<raylu> there is pdf "optimization"
<risco> are you use flash plugin 10 to?
<joanki123> raylu - how?
<fryguy> risco: I have a few flash plugins installed, they all work fine
<mker> raylu, but say that I have several users and I want to lock them to their home directories. Shouldn't it work just changing their home directories?
<raylu> joanki123: try pdftk
<alex_21> I want to set up my own equivilant to dyndns for my users. I run a service where people can use hard drive space on their home hdd to store stuff and access it via username.vipbc.org instead of ipaddress
<risco> in my other cpu when using flash 9, is work well
<keepsake> joanki123: If the PDF is purely text, it cannot be compressed more. If it contains pictures... you can unmake then remake the pdf with lower image compression.
<raylu> mker: again, i think there's some security thing about owning your home directory
<joanki123> keepsake, it has a background
<raylu> mker: there should be a way to congigure chroot on a per-user basis, though i'm not familiar with how
<vaxius> risco: maybe you'll find something helpful on the howto page:
<linux_user400354> this video wont play for me in ubuntu :( http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=168975&title=cop
<joanki123> but has text too
<raylu> mker: regardless, changing their home directories is really not the solution you're looking for
<vaxius> !flash | risco
<ubottu> risco: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mker> raylu, but /home/sftpuser is owned by root and that works
<rodolfo> gnutron, is it normal a wav file to have almost 51MB of disk space...?
<fryguy> rodolfo: yes
<keepsake> joanki123: You can probably extract a .doc or something from the pdf, then delete the background and remake it.
<linux_user400354> does this video play for anybody in ubuntu? http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=168975&title=cop
<nimbus> The video plays for me, unfortunately, linux_user400354
<keepsake> rodolfo: seeing as WAV is uncompressed, of course =P
<joanki123> how do i extract a .doc keepsake
<rodolfo> gnutron, I see..
<linux_user400354> nimbus, i have flash 10. what could be wrong?
<linux_user400354> nimbus, does it use java?
<raylu> pdftotext will extract the text...
<gnutron> rodolfo: thats a big wav file but yeah they have no particular limit
<raylu> pdfimages will extract images...
<nimbus> linux_user400354, have you tested that page with other browsers?
<joanki123> actually raylu pdftk looks good
<keepsake> rodolfo: how big is your pdf?
<fryguy> rodolfo: a single CD in wav format will be 700-800 MB
<risco> please linux_user400354: i think you got something wrong like me?
<raylu> joanki123: good luck with it
<joanki123> is it hard to use?
<risco> linux_user400354: i think you got something wrong like me?
<kaiser10123> does mythbuntu have a channel?
<gnutron> linux_user400354: i can play that video in firefox
<keepsake> joanki123: When in doubt, "man pdftk"
<raylu> mker: then i'm not sure
<linux_user400354> nimbus, in windows, i couldnt get it to work with firefox but it worked with IE. i guess i can install epiphany.
<Flannel> rodolfo: wav files are about 85KB per second
<robb_m> kaiser10123, #ubuntu-mythtv
<raylu> linux_user400354: there is no java involved
<risco> linux_user400354: i think you got something wrong like me, my flash 10 didnot work well to
<linux_user400354> risco, u using 64-bit?
<iShock> How do I add files to a .zip?
<gnutron> linux_user400354: use just dont have flash installed properly.
<risco> no, 32bit
<mker> raylu, I tried changing ChrootDirectory and changed the home directory of sftpuser back to /home/sftpuser, when I logged in I came to /home/sftpuser and not /media/disk/mystuff as planned
<linux_user400354> gnutron, flash works fine for other things like youtube
<rodolfo> I just don't get why....see, it's just a music-type format...right?
<risco> ugghhhh, so stress bout this problem
<Flannel> rodolfo: Indeed.
<linux_user400354> i could try the flash deb from adobe.com instead of the one in the repos. should i try that?
<fryguy> iShock: use the "zip" command, see the manpage for specific usage
<keepsake> linux_user400354: Video plays fine for me
<alex_21> I want to set up my own equivilant to dyndns for my users. I run a service where people can use hard drive space on their home hdd to store stuff and access it via username.vipbc.org instead of ipaddress. How to do this, is what I am after
<rodolfo> gnutron, well, the lame command returns 'excess arg track'
<risco> linux_user400354: is useless if you try it, i had try last hour and did not work to
<raylu> iShock: zip zipfile.zip file1.a file2.b
<Flannel> alex_21: How bout vipbc.org/~username/?
<linux_user400354> risco, does youtube work for you?
<linux_user400354> youtube works so i dont know why this video wont
<usser> mker, is there anything in your /home/sftp that u need?
<gnutron> iShock: zip nameoffile.zip *  would probably zip all files in the present dir. or zip filename.zip afile  ...would zip up afile
<rodolfo> does anyone know what that means?
<risco> no did not
<mker> usser, no, just some test files to see that I'm really there
<linux_user400354> is this a java video? are you sure its flash?
<nimbus> Its flash
<keepsake> linux_user400354: Flash, and works for me.
<nimbus> Did you try another browser to test?
<risco> all of website that need flash to display i
<linux_user400354> im using open source java called openjdk and it doesnt work with everything like yahoo games
<gnutron> iShock: zip archive.zip file-to-archive  wildcards work
<usser> mker, you're sure its not currently linked to your /media/disk/mystuff?
<alex_21> Flannel: but then wouldn't it still have to know their IP addresses, and how would I find them
<keepsake> linux_user400354: Try Sun Java?
<linux_user400354> keepsake, nope, they dont have a 64-bit release yet
<vaxius> linux_user400354: interesting, doesn't work for me, but everything else Flash does
<gnutron> linux_user400354: you want sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> alex_21: Oh.... you're redirecting to their IPs?
<risco> linux_user400354, seems to, i guess is all about flash 10
<linux_user400354> vaxius, same here
<keepsake> linux_user400354: Strange, I'm running x86_64 and everythign works for me.
<usser> mker, because we will need to delete the entire folder to link it to /media/disk/mystuff
<risco> keepsake, are you use flash-nonfree 10 to?
 * linux_user400354 is going to try the flash deb from adobe.com
<rodolfo> gnutron, do you know?
<keepsake> risco: Yes, Shockwave Flash 10.0 d20
<gnutron> linux_user400354: good luck.
<risco> maybe only work on 64bit
<gnutron> rodolfo: know what? musta missed it
<keepsake> risco: That and Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12
<vaxius> linux_user400354: i'm using 10, maybe comedy central's vid player doesn't work right with it?
<rodolfo> gnutron, the lame command returns 'excess arg track'
<mker> usser, yes, I forgot to restart the server but now I did and now I can't log into it anymore (ChrootDirectory in sshd_config is /media/disk/mystuff and home directory is /home/sftpuser)
<alex_21> Flannel: Yes. I got an idea though. If I make a seperate virtual host in apache, then point that with all needed modules to the IPs in question, then ...
<keepsake> risco: Doubt it, it was made for 32bit
<mker> usser, how do you mean link it?
<Flannel> alex_21: right.  You'll need them to ping you orsomething to get their IPs
<alex_21> Good night though
<alex_21> Good night. Bani bash
<gnutron> rodolfo: could be to big, did you cp them off the cd?
<keepsake> risco, linux_user400354: For java, I'm using IcedTea, apparently.
<linux_user400354> vaxius, isnt most people here using 10 who can play the video?
<rodolfo> gnutron,yes
<linux_user400354> keepsake, im using that with openjdk
<gnutron> rodolfo: try a small one first]
<risco> keepsake, but in my 32 not work, when using FP9 last week all work perfect
<gimpscape> hi
<rodolfo> gnutron, the smallest is 50,7MB
<keepsake> linux_user400354: If you go in Add/Remove, and change the dropdown to All Available Applications and search for "java", Sun Java 6 Runtime should be the first thing available.
<keepsake> risco: That's strange, but I wouldn't know why, since I'm running 64bit =\
<gimpscape> do I really need separate swap partition? I have read here that swap file is as fast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<linux_user400354> risco, think you should go back to using 9?
<gnutron> rodolfo: whoa, change of plan is in order. i dunno
<linux_user400354> gimpscape, swap is slow. you dont need any if u have enough ram.
<Flannel> gimpscape: you don't need a partition no.  You don't even need a swap file if you've got enough RAM
<gimpscape> but it doesn't mention hibernation. Does hibernation work with swap files?
<gnutron> rodolfo: check the lame website
<usser> mker, wait nvm i was thinking something else... sorry
<risco> linux_user400354, are you work well now when try it? did you know how to install fp9
<linux_user400354> gimpscape, i dont think linux can tell the difference between a mounted swap file and a swap partition when its mounted
<gimpscape> I remember that I needed separate swap partition long long time ago to be able to hibernate my system
<badawi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rodolfo> that's weird...if .wav files are as big as you guys told me it's supposed to be, then the lame command should handle it
<Cpudan80> Hey all
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know of a desktop app to play pandora stuff?
<mker> usser, that's alright. I appreciate all the help or attempts to help. really amazing that no one knows how to do this though, I doubt I'm the first to do this
<Cpudan80> not just a ffx shortcut to pandora
<nimbus> what is pandora?
<keepsake> !info pandora
<ubottu> pandora (source: pandora): GIMP Plugin For Creating Panoramas. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<usser> mker, you basically want to chroot everybody who sftps remotely right?
<Cpudan80> keepsake: nope :-P
<risco> keepsake, did you know how to install fp9? i have it but don't know how to install
<keepsake> risco: Google a guide for it, I know know off the top of my head, sorry
<Wickk> How can I get Amarok 2 in Intrepid? The repos keep giving me 1.4
<keepsake> Cpudan80: my bad =P
<raylu> mker: not everybody. i think he wants it on a per-user basis
<mker> usser, I want to share a folder with sftp and I want the user to be chrooted into that folder so he can't go elsewhere and all he can do it use sftp. Oh and I want that folder to be /media/disk/mystuff, NOT /home/sftpuser
<raylu> er
<raylu> usser: *
<mker> raylu, If I can have per user basis I'll take it but I'm happy if I can just have *one* user somewhere else than in /home
<risco> keepsake, my bad :))
<risco> keepsake, let me try again install
<gnutron> Wickk: you only get package versions the repo's have due to dependancy issues.
<rodolfo> humm maybe Audacious can handle it
<Wickk> gnutron: Ahhhh ok
<gnutron> rodolfo: if it supports wav it should
<gimpscape> is it a good idea to choose "user" as user name? I mean could this be a security drawback?
<devin> Hello, I have a problem trying to install the Amarok 2.0 deb on Ubuntu intrepid.  I get this error: Dependency is not satisfiable: amarok-mysql-data. Any help would be appreciated
<SilentDis> aargh, brainfart of the day.  got an ext3 drive sitting at /dev/sda1, i'd like to have it mount every time, with all users able to access it (it's a backup drive).  what's the fstab entry i need?
<gnutron> rodolfo: http://www.audacious-media-player.org/features
<keepsake> devin: Install amarok-mysql-data in Synaptics?
<fryguy> SilentDis: where do you want it to be mounted to
<SilentDis> fryguy: /media/backup
<risco> keepsake, when im done installing FP9 appear "NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser." so what to do now?
<devin> gnutron: I was thinking that too but I don't see it in synaptics
<fryguy> SilentDis: /dev/sda1 /media/backup ext3 defaults 0 0
<devin> keepsake, sorry
<SilentDis> fryguy: why not a 2 for pass?
<Flannel> devin: You cant use Jaunty packages straight in intrepid.  You should ask in #kubuntu, they may have a backported version somewhere, or you may end up having to do it yourself (see !prevu)
<fryguy> SilentDis: if you want it to get fsck'd then sure use that
<gnutron> devin: audacious?
<doug___> hey guys using the dd command. do you  have to back up the mbr first
<SilentDis> fryguy: i do, and thanks :)
<doug___> i did a dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
<risco> keepsake,???
<fryguy> doug___: mbr isn't on a partition, so no
<doug___> and all the data copied i just cant see anything in nautics
<keepsake> risco: one sec, finding folder
<devin> Flannel: that sounds like a good idea to check in #kubuntu.  At the risk of sounding ignorant, what are Jaunty packages
<doug___> im doing a backup of a 250 gb hdd to a 320 hdd that will take its place...so i need a full iso backup
<doug___> looking for the simplest way to do it
<fryguy> doug___: so then backup the device, not the partition
<Flannel> devin: Jaunty packages are packages for 9.04 (which isn't 9.04 yet, but codename Jaunty Jackalope)
<vaxius> doug___: partimage works great for me
<devin> oh so amarok 2.0 is for a future distro?
<doug___> yes with partimage i have to backup to iso then write from iso correct
<doug___> how would one backup the device vise the partition
<keepsake> risco: Can't seem to find stuff today, blargh
<doug___> if sda of sdb
<risco> keepsake, LOL
<Flannel> devin: Amarok 2 was just released this week, Intrepid will always have the versions of software that it was released with (in October), plus bugfixes.
<risco> keepsake, calmdown
<rodolfo> gnutron, it worked =]
<_Zeus_> devin: it should be in 9.04
<vaxius> doug___: partimage has nothing to do with isos, just put the images somewhere and restore them later
<gnutron> rodolfo: rock 'n roll
<keepsake> risco: /home/USERNAME/.mozilla/firefox/SOMETHING.default
<Flannel> devin: So its extremely likely that the package you have for amarok2 is for Jaunty, and not for Intrepid (8.10)
<rodolfo> gnutron, yeeeeeeeaaahh!!
<devin> Flannel: let me check the repo i downloaded it from real quick
<rodolfo> A U D A C I T Y ROCKS!!
<keepsake> !yay | rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo: Glad you made it! :-)
<doug___> fryguy
<doug___> woudl i just need to drop the 1 from sda and sdb to do a device backup
<risco> rodolfo, claps 4 you
<devin> Flannel: this is the file I downloaded: amarok-kde4_2.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<fryguy> doug___: yes
<doug___> and that woudl leave me with a full drive replacement
<rodolfo> xD
<doug___> so just dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb and im good to go with the new hdd
<rodolfo> not bad for a beginner ^^
<Flannel> devin: Ah, that's a PPA.  You should ask in #kubuntu, they'd likely know more.  That package may be for Intrepid, you just need to add the PPA proper, isntead of just a few of its packages.
<Quagmire> Well I'm just tickled as punch ...I had NEVER ran ubuntu more than a few minutes off a boot disk 2 years ago and today I have loaded 8.10, installed all types of software, including a flash player to make youtube functional and VLC to listen to my local sports talk radio station 600+ miles away from home, xchat (of course) and finally got Compiz-Fusion running with spinning cube desktops and burning windows to top the day off. All i
<Quagmire> n all I've had one heck of a 1st day on ubuntu!!!
<doug___> me a beginner?
<doug___> yes sorry
<Zzeiss> doug___: Well, maybe.  It'll run.  But the partitions won't extend to the full size of the new disk.
<linux_user400354> anybody know where to find flash 10 for 64-bit here? http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Quagmire> hows that for a 1st day story?
<doug___> so then just go in gparted and extend them right
<Zzeiss> doug___: what you need to do is after the dd, go onto the new disk with fdisk or gparted and exend them.
<fryguy> Quagmire: seems fine I guess
<devin> Flannel: I really appreciate your help.  Just one more question, what do you mean by adding PPA proper rather than a few of its packages
<Zzeiss> doug___: Um.  Yeah.  :)
<doug___> ok...but then i have a workig backup
<doug___> that is so sweet
<doug___> time for my 160 laptop hdd to go to my ps3...and for me to install my new 320 hdd
<Quagmire> well thanks to all those who helped me today and of course they are probably not here at the moment, but they are still thanked again
<rodolfo> lol thank you guys! Linux is to computing what freedom is to mankind!! LINUX ROCKS!!
<fryguy> where in /proc can I see battery info?
<rodolfo> c ya!
<doug___> quagmire welcome aboard
<Zzeiss> doug___: Well, then *I* would retire the 250 gig drive into an external USB frame , label it "Archive 2008/12/12" and put it on a shelf.
<Quagmire> Did I mention Vista Sucks? LOL
<devin> indeed, linux is amazing
<linux_user400354> fryguy, do you have the battery module loaded?
<fryguy> linux_user400354: yes
<Overshard> i finally got ubuntu installed on my new asus 904HA... it is pretty schweet
<doug___> i am mistaken...i ment to say 160 at first...its a 160 in the laptop which is going into my ps3
<linux_user400354> fryguy, find /proc -iname '*battery*'
<Zzeiss> doug___:  Well, don
<devin> I still have issues with my graphics card, but from what I understand that's not going away anytime soon
<doug___> it woudl be nic to keep the 160 as a incase backup..
<msutton> Does GRUB not like XFS?
<Zzeiss> doug___: don't do it until you are _sure_ everything works on the new HDA.
<linux_user400354> nvm, dont think the find command works for /proc
<doug___> of course
<doug___> wouldnt dare...
<Zzeiss> upgrades done.... time for me to reboot.  (new kernel).  Catch y'all laters.
<msutton> It doesn't want to install on my RAID 1 system drive
<doug___> later
<devin> okay i'm darting off to kubuntu.  Thank you everyone for your help
<doug___> off to do my backup
<doug___> thanks all
<msutton> I switched to ext3, and that seems to work though
<linux_user400354> where on the adobe website is 64-bit flash for linux? cant seem to find it
<andresmh> so i created a 10GB partition on my disk and Ubuntu does list it on Places > Computer but I have to mount it in order to access it. Is there a GUI interface to set it so it automatically mounts after booting?
<fryguy> linux_user400354: it's an alpha only, you'll have to search through developer stuff to find it
<fryguy> andresmh: add it to /etc/fstab
<linux_user400354> fryguy, this website wont load for me http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<andresmh> fryguy, /etc/fstab is a bit intimidating, is there a GUI front end to edit it? or a friendly doc about it?
<msutton> It's not so bad
<fryguy> andresmh: there's only 6 settings for a given entry, it's pretty trivial to set up
<andresmh> it seems like i need to know what kind of file system my partition is, is there a way to check the type of FS?
<vaxius> linux_user400354: it works for me
<fryguy> andresmh: it's most likely ext3 unless you created it in a weird way
<gnutron> andresmh: did you format it yet
<risco> keepsake, i has follow what you say to remove xpti.dat
<msutton> Yeah, ext3 is default for ubuntu. At least the last two version I believe
<andresmh> i might have formatted as fat32 so i could share the partition with Win
<risco> the result after i play you tube is .... still not play
<andresmh> it was a few weeks ago, i don't remember :-/
<gnutron> andresmh: whats the /dev/name of the partition?  fdisk -l
<vaxius> andresmh: ext2daemon will allow windows to read ext3
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web proxy cache that stores the data in a readable hierarchy? (/dir/google.com/...)
<msutton> Andresmh: Try df -T
<andresmh> gnutron, fdisk -l returns Cannot open /dev/sda
<linux_user400354> i like the ifs driver for windows except that it only works with ext3 with 128 bit inodes or smaller
<andresmh> msutton, that worked
<andresmh> i think this is the one: /dev/sda4     vfat     9773992     13104   9760888   1% /media/disk
<linux_user400354> vaxius, can that driver read ext3 in raid?
<msutton> So you formated it fat then
<vaxius> linux_user400354: if it's hardware raid
<andresmh> msutton, so it's just fat not fat32?
<risco> vaxius, do you know how to change flashplugin-nonfree 10 in synaptic to flashplugin-nonfree 9?
<msutton> er, I'm not sure exactly what vfat means
<gnutron> andresmh: make a mount point in /media then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda4 /media/mountpoint
<gnutron> andresmh: the mountpoint can be any name
<vaxius> msutton: vfat is displayed whether it's fat16 or fat32
<linux_user400354> risco, have you tried googling for flash player 9 linux
<chris248> greetings
<gnutron> andresmh: then put that line in /etc/fstab
<andresmh> gnutron, is that instead of adding it to /etc/fstab?
<msutton> He'll still need to modify his fstab to do it automatically
<andresmh> ah
<andresmh> :)
<vaxius> risco: you may be able to downgrade in synaptic
<msutton> <3 /dev/md2       xfs   4348405760      5568 4348400192   1% /raid
<msutton> My raid works now!!
<kaiser10123> anyone here use the dell xps m1530 laptop?
<nclife> anyone knows why when I try to convert a .m4a into a .mp3 with SoundConverter it just makes an empty copy of the file, with 0 file size?
<risco> exactly, i have installer but when im install this, seem not happen anything
<andresmh> gnutron, seems like there is already a /media/disk mountpoint where the partition has been mounted (automatically?)
<risco> vaxius,i did not know command doing that?
<linux_user400354> msutton, what raid level
<msutton> That's my RAID 5
<risco> vaxius,do you?
<msutton> 4.5T of love
<msutton> Two of my drives are dead....
<linux_user400354> msutton, u should test it by yanking out one of your drives and then rebuilding the raid
<vaxius> System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<msutton> Very unhappy about that
<blind> For some reason, when I turned my laptop on, it told me that there was no bootable partition found.. i boot to the live usb, and the partition mounts just fine... what could be the issue?
<vaxius> risco: look above
<msutton> It's still in the middle of a rebuild ATM
<msutton> I'll wait till that's done
<linux_user400354> msutton, or you can use mdadm to simulate a raid failure. i wrote a guide on my forum for that.
<msutton> Nice
<msutton> can you link me?
<andresmh> gnutron, when you said "put that line in /etc/fstab", do you mean i should put this line:  vfat /dev/sda4 /media/mountpoint
<gnutron> andresmh: that might be something else, i cant see it
<msutton> Takes like 5 hours to rebuild the raid, though
<andresmh> gnutron, or rather  vfat /dev/sda4 /media/disk
<gnutron> andresmh: well it should have parameters. i'll give you an example, one sec
<linux_user400354> msutton, my forum is backed up right now because i reinstalled ubuntu when going from hardy to ibex. do you have a way i can contact u when i get it back up?
<msutton> sure
<gnutron> andresmh: /dev/sdb1 /media/LOCAL_DISK vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077 0 0
<linux_user400354> msutton, btw, im using raid 0 right now with 2x320gb drives and rsync backups of important files to the 1.5tb drive
<gnutron> andresmh: replace sdb1 with sda4
<andresmh> gnutron, oh wow, i would have never come up with that by just looking at the comments within /etc/fstab
<msutton> My setup is alittle weird. I'm not sure it's the best, but it seems to be working
<duvnell> hi, I desparately need some help with my partition.. I understand partition tables, devices and file-system..   Okay, so I had an XP partition and, an ext3 partition for / and another for /home and of course one for swap (don't remember if I created extended partitions)..  I went tonight to re-install XP.. I booted and told it to install on what looked like the existing XP partition and to format it.. when I went to boot it failed.  
<gnutron> andresmh: that will be easy to access
<risco> vaxius, yes i have open but when i click right, there is no option downgrade.
<gnutron> andresmh: uid should be your uid
<vaxius> risco: should be a force version option in the menus
<gnutron> andresmh: you should read up abit
<andresmh> gnutron, oh uh, how do i know what my uid is?
<vaxius> duvnell: you need to re-install grub
<andresmh> everything else in ubuntu has been really user-friendly non-config file
<duvnell> vaxius: but shouldn't the partition table be corrected first?
<msutton> I've got 4 (supposed to be 6) 1.5TB drives. each has 3 partitions, system, swap and 99% of the drive as storage. Then I RAID 1 the system and swaps, and raid 5 the data partitions.
<gnutron> andresmh: its in your /etc/passwd
<linux_user400354> msutton, my setup is for the best speed
<msutton> I'm more concerned about reliablity
<vaxius> duvnell: the table should be fine
<duvnell> vaxius: plus I can't even get to my menu.lst file at this point
<andresmh> gnutron, so that would be the user id?
<msutton> I just realized...why the hell am I putting my swap in RAID 1...
<linux_user400354> msutton, did u buy those cheap 1.5 tb drives off of newegg? last time i saw them they were $150 but probably cheaper now.
<gnutron> andresmh: correct
<msutton> Yeah, they had a 24 hour deal for 120.
<vaxius> duvnell: you need a cd-based distro, I usually use System Rescue CD
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > msutton
<ubottu> msutton, please see my private message
<risco> vaxius, option are 1.mark for installation 2. mark for removal 3. mark for complete removal 4. properties
<duvnell> vaxius: I'm at a prompt in ubuntu live
<vaxius> duvnell: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html for re-installing grub
<andresmh> cool. ok, i'm going to reboot to test now :)
<andresmh> wish me luck
<vaxius> risco: Package > Force Version...
<vaxius> duvnell: that works
<duvnell> vaxius: I believe I'll be stopped at step 4 as the partitions are correct
<msutton> I'm a little angry though, 2 of my drives were dead on arrival. I just got my RMA drives and one of THOSE are dead.
<duvnell> vaxius:  are incorrect* I mean
<msutton> That's a ridiculous failure rate.
<chris248> msutton, than BE ANGRY!
<chris248> grrrr!
<chris248> it is
<vaxius> duvnell: just substitute for your own partitions
<chris248> life sucks
<chris248> than we die
<Jack_Sparrow> msutton what brand?
<FloodBot3> chris248: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msutton> They are seagates
<duvnell> vaxius: okay.. but.. it doesn't KNOW the partitions
<linux_user400354> msutton, putting swap in a redundant type of raid is good because if one drive fails, your system wont crash, but its a bad idea to put swap in raid 0 because the kernel can do striping if you set the priority for each swap the same.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter <> chris248
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter <
<risco> vaxius, okay still process
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > chris248
<ubottu> chris248, please see my private message
<linux_user400354> msutton, i think i have the same drives as you. mine are also seagates
<msutton> Ah, that's a good point
<duvnell> vaxius: I don't even have /dev/sda1 2 3 4.. etc
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web proxy cache that stores the data (media) in a readable hierarchy (/dir/google.com/...) squid and polipo don't do the job
<msutton> Linux_user400354: Seagate is the only company making 1.5TB drives right now.
<linux_user400354> msutton, if you read the comments left by buyers on newegg, lots of people had dead on arrivals. luckily i did not.
<chris248> my memory is almost completely gone
<vaxius> duvnell: maybe it's hda?
<duvnell> vaxius: nope.. /dev/sda  is the only device
<msutton> linux_user400354: 50% failure rate out of box is seriously the worst I've ever heard of.
<duvnell> vaxius: any idea why fdisk and parted show different info?
<vaxius> duvnell: k, try using fdisk to print out your partition table
<vaxius> duvnell: ?
<duvnell> vaxius: yeah it's wacked.. nothing recognizable
<duvnell> vaxius: plus verify finds overlapping partitions
<duvnell> XP did a number on me!
<msutton> linux_user400354: Have you heard about a firmware update for those drives?
<risco> vaxius, yes it has been change to FP9, thank a lot
<linux_user400354> msutton, i hope you didnt install your os on those big drives. they run slower because of the huge amount of space. i just use mine for storage and backups. my os is installed on the raid 0 320 gb drives.
<vaxius> duvnell: you didn't use windows to modify the partitions, did you?
<linux_user400354> msutton, no, tell me about it
<vaxius> risco: np
<duvnell> what I need is something that can search for inode tables and try to determine the old parition table.. at least some of it.. that is if the Quick NTFS format didn't wipe them out
<duvnell> vaxius: I didn't ask it to modify any paritions.. only to format the one windows was already on (so I thought)
<msutton> linux_user400354: I read in the newegg responses that there was a firmware update that fixed the drive timeout issues
<fryguy> what command runs from the gnome-power-daemon popup screen when you select "hibernate"
<vaxius> duvnell: the ntfs format is strictly limited to the partition, it doesn't touch the table
<linux_user400354> msutton, how do you update a hard drives firmware?
<risco> now i will try playing metacafe or else which need flash to display
<duvnell> vaxius: which is why I thought it would be perfectly safe to do
<msutton> linux_user400354: Yes the OS is installed on the drives. I'm more worried about redundancy and storage space than speed.
<duvnell> I didn't ask it to delete any partitions or create, etc
<linux_user400354> msutton, i have rsync for that
<vaxius> duvnell: hmmm...could you give me the output that fdisk gives?
<duvnell> any idea if there is a tool that can inspect the sectors tryng to find the start of a parition
<msutton> I have RAID 5 and RAID 1 for that :P
<ploom> hi, what's the thing with bluetooth in interpid - is hcitool kind of deprecated there?
<duvnell> vaxius: I could try to type it in.. but it doesn't even start at zero.. (something like 13421 or so).. fdisk complains that it probably isn't the correct device (as if I had done fdisk /dev/sda1)
<zgmf-x20a> anyone here running sun xvm??
<chris248> so how is Ubuntu's compatibility with Windows XP software?
<vaxius> duvnell: just post it into pastebin
<fryguy> chris248: generally fine, but you should find the linux-based alternatives for software rather than running the windows versions
<bazhang> chris248, check the appdb
<vaxius> !pastebin | duvnell
<ubottu> duvnell: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gaminggeek> chris248: depends on the software
<bazhang> !appdb | chris248
<ubottu> chris248: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<duvnell> vaxius: of course I can't copy and paste
<gaminggeek> there you go or that :)
<vaxius> duvnell: why?
<duvnell> but I'll try
<duvnell> I'm on a different machien
<chris248> anyone know where i can live where i don't feel so ... dead? :)
<duvnell> chris248: heaven
<chris248> i think i'll be dead before this winter ends if i stay here :O\
<chris248> with my extremely ignorant family
<vaxius> duvnell: i thought you were running the live cd on it?
<ploom> actually the problem with bluetooth for me is that although there is the nice bluetooth applet icon present, it does not allow to switch my computers visibility and also fails to pair my other device even when it's address shows up on the new device dialog
<duvnell> vaxius: I am, but I'm IRCing from this machine
<SPHREAK> Hi, is there a crossover program for ubuntu?
 * chris248 sighs
<duvnell> vaxius: is there anything you'd be looking for.. the data is quite random for each value
<risco> vaxius, oh why why why still not work playing flash things?
<volcano> kjbjjbj
<vaxius> duvnell: k, you have firefox on the livecd, just pastebin it, and you can give the url instead of typing it all out
<duvnell> 3 partition says it's Novell.. which I've never created
<vaxius> risco: no idea
<duvnell> vaxius: I'm also having trouble with teh graphics
<linux_user400354> chris248, if you run vmware, then its great for everything except 3d games
<duvnell> so I'm just at alt-f1 screen
<duvnell> ugh
<duvnell> sec
<blind> For some reason, when I turned my laptop on, it told me that there was no bootable partition found.. i boot to the live usb, and the partition mounts just fine... what could be the issue?
<chris248> what kind of PIM's can you use for Linux?
<chris248> Zoot?
<vaxius> duvnell: there should be a safe graphics mode that just uses the vesa driver
<duvnell> \
<SPHREAK> does ubuntu have a crossover program?
<chris248> or Bookmark manager like Powermarks?
<donavan_> any one know why my USB DVD drive shows up as /media/cdrom0 instead of a DVD drive?
<risco> vaxius, did you know how to make our desktop to virgin, i meant fresh like new which is no program,files or else?
<gnutron> blind: did you mark the partition bootable
<nclife> anyone knows of an .m4a to .mp3 converter? I've tried audioconverter, which made 0 filesize copies only and lame which left a .mp3 with unconsisten interference-like sounds
<vaxius> risco: um...reinstall?
<blind> gnutron: I've been using it steadily for the past two or three weeks, it was working no problem.
<gnutron> blind: hmm
<vaxius> risco: just remove the programs and files you don't want
<chris248> ignorance = the belief i act? :)
<privet> how/where do I mount a SD card with the "tifm" module?
<chris248> ignorance = clinging to an identity that is temporal and always changing in ideas, beliefs, and form
<mker> nclife, have you installed all the gstreamer packages? there'a bad and ugly and maybe another one
<mker> nclife, I think soundconverter uses those
<chris248> i make no fucking sense
<nclife> mker, I installed the ugly one only
 * chris248 sighs
<SPHREAK> nclife: google super, good converter
<risco> vaxius, you right. but still not guarantee after reinstall it can be run on flash?
 * chris248 pounds fist into table
<chris248> i'm frustrated
<mker> nclife, mp4 is only a container, do you know which codec is used?
<chris248> anyone want to help?
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna open a shell as different user such that user's init scripts (.profile etc) are executed as well as X Display remains connected to my current XSession. It is posisble?
<risco> vaxius, one of for desktop, don't know exactly
<msutton> Chris248: Help with what?
<nclife> mker, no. How can I know? I only know they are .m4a audio files
<risco> vaxius, one of four desktop, don't know exactly
<chris248> it's really too bad that if I were in charge of software design, everything would flow so fucking smoothly
<mker> chris248, yes, I have an unsolved problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948 (Change home directory for SFTP user (openssh))
<vaxius> risco: ?, what are trying to do?
<chris248> alas, here I am, amongst massive ignorant and arrogant family
<n8tuser> !ohmy | chris248
<ubottu> chris248: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SPHREAK> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu has a crossover program? please....
<chris248> while i'm on death's hour
<Peter_G> I have a weird question about Ubuntu connecting wirelessly.  I have a new netbook, and Ubuntu is the only distro that configured the wifi immediately.  My question is, does this mean its a native Linux driver, or is it using a wrapper (XP is on the hard drive, and I want to wipe it, but I can't do that with a wrapper, right?)
<risco> vaxius, just want to can play games or video.
<mker> nclife, open it in VLC and check codec information (CTRL+J)
<vaxius> SPHREAK: crossover, as in the commercial incarnation of wine?
<nclife> mker, the howto page to enable .mp3 in soundcoverter does not work for the ubuntu explanation ->  http://soundconverter.berlios.de/gstreamer-mp3-encoding-howto/
<nclife> mker, okay
<chris248> everything is so ... disjointed... disconnected
<vaxius> risco: i thought you had gotten flash working
<mker> SPHREAK, What do you mean crossover? There is VirtualBox or VMWare which let's you run other OS inside Ubuntu and there's Wine which lets you run windows apps.
<risco> vaxius, 3 else cpu with same spec  is fine
<vaxius> risco: huh?
<nclife> mker, mh, nothing happens when I press ctrl+j
<reenignEesreveR> so can i open  a shell under a different user id which uses X of current user?
<SPHREAK> thats what i want, program to run window progs in ubuntu...
<chris248> do you guys realize ONE fucking site or bit of info could literally change your Entire Life?
<mker> nclife, tools -> codec information
<SPHREAK> a free one...
<reenignEesreveR> SPHREAK: use WINE
<chris248> the Internet could do this, if only it was all connected in meaningful useful ways
<vaxius> SPHREAK: try wine, if it doesn't work, use a virtual machine
<mker> chris248, if you don't need help with ubuntu or are here to help then please be quiet
<chris248> -.-
<mker> chris248, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SPHREAK> ok thx, where can i get wine?
<vaxius> !info wine | SPHREAK
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<mker> SPHREAK, just like you install any other program, apt-get, aptitude or synaptic
<nclife> mker, erm, I can't find no tools :p
<duvnell> vaxius: I can't get graphics mode to work in the live CD.. so I won't be able to pastebin
<SPHREAK> ty
<mker> nclife, in VLC? what language?
<chris248> do you guys realize the darkside is taking over our fucking planet?
<duvnell> I'll enter
<duvnell> manuall
<risco> vaxius, let see, if i want to clear cpu without flashplugin-non free how? and then reinstall it from my installer folder. how to do?
<SPHREAK> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<vaxius> duvnell: that's strange
<cyphase> windows printer drivers go in /var/lib/samba/printers, right?
<reenignEesreveR> SPHREAD: Goto your package manager (add/remove programs) and install WINE :) ... prolly u'll have it already installed
<nclife> mker, found this on Advanced information: Codec: mp4 :P
<duvnell> vaxius: some frequency problem with teh CRT
<nclife> mker, english
<vaxius> risco: reinstall?  you can use synaptic for that
<duvnell> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nclife> mker, I see File, View, Settings, Audio, Video, Navigation, Help
<mker> nclife, are you using ubuntu 8.10 ?
<scientes> whyhow do i at-cache searh only including installed packages?
<risco> vaxius, i had too, but still not working
 * reenignEesreveR is still waiting for his problem to be solved :( How can i open a shell as different user ID with current X session available to it?
<nclife> mker, ah no. I'm on xubuntu :S
<mker> nclife, 8.10 ?
<nclife> mker, how can I check that again?=
<mker> nclife, xubuntu = ubuntu only xfce as desktop environment instead of Gnome, imo it's a bad idea of them to call them different names as if it was a different distro. just check which version of vlc you're using instead. help -> about
<vaxius> risco: idk, flash on linux is hard to troubleshoot in my experience when it stops working
<Guest27510> wireless router help needed here
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web proxy cache that stores media in a readable hierarchy? (/dir/google.com/...)
<_lifi> is there any good backup tool for ubuntu like time machine for macos?
<dekkong> hi guys
<nclife> mker, it's 0.8.6e
<msutton> _lifi: I'm looking into something called rsync
<n8tuser> !backup | _lifi
<ubottu> _lifi: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<msutton> !backup
<msutton> !backup > msutton
<ubottu> msutton, please see my private message
<vaxius> _lifi: there's work going on for a clone of time machine, but there's plenty of backup programs like rsync'
<risco> vaxius, now i will try to removal flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic and then reinstall. let see, hopefully did it.
<duvnell> vaxius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84658/  okay.. typed in by hand
<mker> nclife, ok so I'm guessing you're using 8.04 (last version is 8.10). I don't know how to see which codec in that version of VLC but if you click around I'm sure it's there, somewhere
<vaxius> risco: try the completely remove option
<_lifi> thx guys
<_lifi> vaxius, how is this clone called?
<vaxius> _lifi: I don't exactly remember
<duvnell> vaxius: that should be fdisk /dev/sda -l
<nclife> mker, so .m4a is just the container and I have to find the codec of the audio file?
<risco> vaxius, i allready use remove option, so?
<tosgo> hola a todos
<mker> nclife, yes. do you have Totem?
<nclife> mker, there's a help page for enabling .mp3 convertion in soundconverter on ubuntu, but it does not work -> http://soundconverter.berlios.de/gstreamer-mp3-encoding-howto/
<nclife> mker, no, only vlc
<Guest27510> i need help setting up my wireless connection
<_lifi> vaxius, do you mean timevault maybe?
<msutton> My raid is resyncing, is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to start writing files to it even as it syncs?
<mker> Guest27510, Write exactly what the problem is, what isn't working. (but not to me, I don't know anything about wifi :) )
<Arenlor> Hello,my sound suddenly stopped working, it sounds like a skipping record for some reason, and it's all sound no matter whether it's flash, wav, mp3, mpeg anything
<duvnell> vaxius: interesting: gparted when asking to check parition 1, it says that the partition is 320GB but the NTFS file system it found is only 137  (which might be the original size of my XP parition, but I cant remember if I made it that large)
<vaxius> duvnell: found in forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14273.html
<duvnell> checking
<Gyron31> Excuse me, how do I make it where this wifi card I am currently using loads every time Linux does?
<donavan_> I know this inst the right channel for this but does anyone know why I cant get dvds to play back in virtual box (xp guest) I can see and explore the disc but it just doesnt want to play it ?
<vaxius> _lifi: i might, i remember seeing it slashdotted one day and thought it was cool, but can't remember what it was called
<Arenlor> Gyron31 what wifi card is it?
<vaxius> _lifi: *it might
<Guest27510> the check box by enable wireless will not let me check it
<_lifi> ok, thx vaxius
<Gyron31> Arenlor: it is my ra0 (a Ralink RT2860)
<duvnell> btw- does parted make you save what you do , or does it do it all as you do it
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web proxy cache that stores media in a readable hierarchy? (/dir/google.com/...)
<j_xinudsb> Gyron31: need DVD decoder
<scientes> when i build a initrd with mkinitramfs how do i specify the kernel to build against?
<j_xinudsb> why? DVD in vM
<vaxius> duvnell: the solution in the forum doesn't use parted
<Gyron31> j_xinudsb,: this has nothing to do with my dvd drive. It is for my wifi card, to ensure that it loads with Linux.
<mker> donavan_, that's either a virtualbox issue or an xp issue. try the virtualbox channel maybe
<donavan_> j_xinudsb: because the I get some pixelation from the dvd decoder under Ubuntu and was hoping it would be better under VM
<Arenlor> Gyron31: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980 start with (g) and see if that helps
<donavan_> mker: yeah I am in there now but noone is talking
<mker> donavan_, you want to play dvds in VM because there are pixels in Ubuntu? I don't think that's the right solution :)
<ploom> damn it, turns out that I am experiencing Bug #268502 : Bluetooth association no longer works
<Gyron31> Arenlor: For some reason, Firefox thinks I am offline
<duvnell> vaxius: well "fixing" the order doesn't fix the fact that the paritions overlap.. I believe xp wrote over the parition sector (if there is such a thing) with probably the first block of the NTFS file system or somethin glike that
<SPHREAK> how do I enable hardware acceleration? I have a nvidia gf2 gts
<Arenlor> Gyron File > Work Offline make sure it is NOT checked
<duvnell> vaxius: btw- I tried what it said (didn't write to disk) and they still overlapped
<mker> donavan_, do you have the dvd on your hard drive or is it an actual disc? what program are you using? (in ubuntu, not in the VM)
<AmroMoussa> hello, is edubuntu an easy Linux introduction for 13-15 kids?
<msutton> what does this return? cat /sys/block/md2/md/sync_speed_max
<mker> AmroMoussa, I don't know about Edubuntu but I'd say yes about Ubuntu. And Edubuntu is just Ubuntu with some educational programs as far as I know
<donavan_> mker: well here is what i was thinking if I use a windows based program to play the DVD's I dont have to use the linux decoder with seems to square off all the pixels ... I would be using the windows decoder and basically stream the video from the windows machine  .... and it is playing from the actual disc
<tiyowan> quit
<AmroMoussa> like a pop-up messages with instructions on how to do what, a simpler command-lines and so
<mker> donavan_, what program in ubuntu?
<Arenlor> AmroMoussa it just includes extra programs, you could always Alias things for them though
<donavan_> mker:  I have tried totem and xine but they doesnt work the
<AmroMoussa> aha
<donavan_> mker: sorry
<AmroMoussa> thanks
<mker> donavan_, try VLC
<_2>    who can suggest an alternative to "mc"  ???
<donavan_> mker : I was actually getting to that VLC is the only one that i can actually get to play the DVDs and its the one that does the pixelation
<dcider> donavan_ : sounds like your missing a codec, have you installed w32codecs?
<donavan_> I think so but let me check
<_2> someone ?
<mker> donavan_, ah you mean those little pixels? Not like interference when you start or hop around in the movie but when it's playing the video has these small pixels and it just looks bad?
<mker> donavan_, you can get w32codecs from http://www.medibuntu.org/
<stroyan> _2: Do you want something just like mc?  Or do you want something different in  a specific way?
<donavan_> mker: yeah thats exactly it ... it plays fine it just doesnt look that good
<ehazlett> can anyone tell me how to dump a disk (dd) and skip empty blocks?
<_2> stroyan console based filemanager   any
<Guest27510> no wireless what do i need to install, remove, tweak
<duvnell> vaxius: looks like a util called gpart is used to guess-partitions.. trying to install
<vaxius> duvnell: does gparted do anything? it has some partition repair functions too
<vaxius> duvnell: hehe, same time
<duvnell> vaxius: again.. can't do graphical.. but parted on cmdline shows a single NTFS file system but looks strange still
<mker> donavan_, tools -> preferences -> video -> output, try all the options there and see if it works. I remember having the same problem once upon a time.
<dcider> quite often if the correct codec arent installed the pixelation can get much worse
<duvnell> vaxius: gpart is a diff utility
<_2> stroyan different in one specific, namely 'doesnt choke on odd chars in file and dir names'
<mib_k4aqyz> when i click on a link to duggmirror i am redirected to a scam website for satellitetvtopc, i want to establish if this is happening to duggmirror or me, can anyone confirm? http://duggmirror.com
<maveric> Hey all, I've been having a problem getting my resolution to work. I've got a 8500gt and my screen should be at 1024xwhater (I think). I think the problem is my computer is not using the nvidia driver, as I had a "Ubuntu isloading in low graphics mode' at startup, and it asks me to pick my screen (Which I don;t know what it is.. it's old) and my graphics card. So I choose the nvidia 8 series. Any ideas on what I should do?
<donavan_> mker: yeah I tried that and didnt really get anything that looked that good
<duvnell> vaxius: I'm trying to apt-get "gpart", but it says that it's not available, but is referred to by another package..
<vaxius> duvnell: you should try gparted's livecd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<duvnell> vaxius: yeah.. I'm thinking I need to d/l that
<mker> donavan_, hm, too bad. did you check out medibuntu?
<duvnell> vaxius: trying
<donavan_> mker: looking now
<_2> stroyan problem i'm having is that i'm not seeing any alternative,  it's like mc is the only file manager for the console   ;/
<vaxius> or System Rescue CD (the best imo):http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<duvnell> vaxius: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html  section 3.2.3
<duvnell> vaxius: .. is what I'm shooting for atm
<Guest27510> t
<Gyron31> Ok, now I have a real problem. I am told to "create(edit) 'ifcfg-ra0' file in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/,", but there is no create(edit) /sysconfig folder in /etc
<stroyan> _2: I see   ytree fdclone vifm and others using apt-cache search 'file manager'
<Guest27510> t
<stroyan> _2: I prefer a CLI like bash myself.
<Gyron31> there is no /sysconfig folder in /etc, rather
<speps> Hey guys is it possibile INCREASE an hfs+ partition with parted?Thanks
<_2> stroyan ah i think i may have found one,  fdclone
<dcider> donavan_ : I missed the begining of the conversation, you have the linux-restricted-modules, w32codec and libdvdcss2 installed?
<_2> stroyan yes looking at fdclone now.  thanks
<mib_k4aqyz> when i click on a link to duggmirror i am redirected to a scam website for satellitetvtopc, i want to establish if this is happening to duggmirror or me, can anyone confirm? http://duggmirror.com can anyone help me here? this is kinda freaking me out!
<donavan_> dcider: I think so thats part of what I was trying I can get playback in VLC but it look kinda crappy... trying to get it a prettied up
<gnutron> mib_k4aqyz: you're right
<duvnell> vaxius: http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/
<tiyowan> mib_k4aqyz: Happening to me, too.
<risco> vaxius, i have been doing all the way. only reinstall linux ubuntu 8.04. i'm give up
<Gyron31> Ok, now I have a real problem. I am told to "create(edit) 'ifcfg-ra0' file in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/,", but there is no /sysconfig folder in /etc
<vaxius> duvnell: yeah, pretty much the same thing, you're trying to guess or round to the cylinder boundaries
<maveric> Hey all, I've been having a problem getting my resolution to work. I've got a 8500gt and my screen should be at 1024xwhater (I think). I think the problem is my computer is not using the nvidia driver, as I had a "Ubuntu isloading in low graphics mode' at startup, and it asks me to pick my screen (Which I don;t know what it is.. it's old) and my graphics card. So I choose the nvidia 8 series. Any ideas on what I should do?
<speps> Hey guys is it possibile INCREASE an hfs+ partition with parted?Thanks
<duvnell> vaxius: no gpart searches for super blocks
<duvnell> guesses
<maveric> Eh, I've reinstalled nvidia-glx. How do I make sure Ubuntu is using the driver?
<dcider> donavan_ : if all else fails you mite look at your video drivers...
<duvnell> dang.. this live gparted cd won't boot
<vaxius> duvnell: you may not realized it, but we're talking about the same thing
<vaxius> duvnell: what does it say?
<tiyowan> maveric: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<donavan_> mker: tried the new w32code.... no change ... I dont think its the video drivers because I dont get it when I am streaming video from the internet
<maveric> tiyowan: it's not in there
<duvnell> so you're telling me that http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/  *is* gparted?  or what that forum said to try does the same thing?
<tiyowan> maveric: Then I don't think its being used? :-)
<duvnell> the forums suggestion of using fdisk -> x -> f (for fix)  only reorders the paritions to be in ascending order by start sector)
<vaxius> duvnell: no, but we're trying to accomplish the same task, use either one
<maveric> Yes, I want to enable it so it's being used. I've installed it through synaptic
<tiyowan> maveric: Did you get the nvidia settings manager?
<mike2001> cant connect to wireless have very little experience with Linux ubuntu
<racarter> i'm looking at compiz config settings in ubuntu 8.10
<duvnell> vaxius: I did not find that the forum post's directions helped anything
<racarter> what is the "super" button?
<tiyowan> racarter: Your Win key
<duvnell> vaxius: or are you suggesting using gparted live CD?
<duvnell> vaxius: (which I'm trying to do, but the stupid disc won't boot now)
<vaxius> duvnell: i'm suggesting that mainly because i have no experience using gpart
<vaxius> duvnell: any messages?
<duvnell> vaxius: no.. just that it thats "Booting CD:", but then attempts to go to the HDD which gets a read error because of the bad parition table (same as if no CD in drive)
<duvnell> vaxius: I simply downloaded and burned the ISO from them
<tiyowan> maveric: What version of Ubuntu are you using and which card do you have?
<maveric> Sorry, someone came to the door.8.04 and it's a 8600gt
<_2> well lfm crashes out just like mc did, probably used the same source code
<vaxius> hmm....it shouldn't require hd access, that's the whole point of "livecd"; one sec
<racarter> in compiz config... what is button1?
<maveric> Eh, I need the kernal module installed too, right
<tiyowan> duvnell: You need to run testdisk off the livecd to fix your hd's partition table.
<racarter> i'm looking at the screenshot setting...
<tiyowan> maveric: Did you install the drivers manually?
<speps> Hey guys is it possibile INCREASE an hfs+ partition with parted?Thanks
<duvnell> tiyowan: huh?  we're talking about gparted live CD
<maveric> No. When I went to synaptic just before, nvidia-glx wasn't installed, nor thekernal modules or nvidia-settings
<maveric> tiyowan: I've now got nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernal-common and nvidia-settings installed. Should I restart now use those three things?
<tiyowan> duvnell: Yeah. What I'm saying is, if yo get an error like that on your HD, then you can fix it with testdisk. Dunno why the LiveCD is giving you that error. Doesn't make any sense. Check to make sure you're booting off the CD.
<maveric> tiyowan: and do I also need linux-restricted-modules?
<tiyowan> maveric: Restart your system first.
<mker> speps, the answer to that should be in the manual or faq or feature list of gparted
<maveric> Thanks
<maveric> Will do that now
<Ediferious> Anyone free to give me a little help with a sound/hardware issue?
<vaxius> duvnell: testdisk sounds like a good thing to try, you can find it on System Rescue CD
<tiyowan> testdisk fixes partition tables - confirmed.
<gimpscape> hi again
<duvnell> vaxius: are we possibly talking about ubuntu CD's test disk option at boot?
<vaxius> you could try installing it when using the ubuntu livecd, but you'd have to install it again if you need to reboot
<gimpscape> where can I download this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.27-10.20/+build/793009  ? I can't find download link on launchpad
<vaxius> duvnell: nope
<mker> Ediferious, just ask what you want to know.
<vaxius> !info testdisk | duvnell
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<duvnell> vaxius: what is the system rescue CD then?
<Ediferious> I have a gateway laptop that I threw ubuntu on for a friend, it has a ruined sound card (they just broke the soldering in the jack and 'fixed' it themselves resulting in it being irreparable..Anyway, so they have a 3d sound, model pd552 USB attachment card to access sound. I cannot find anything about this in the forums, does anyone have any idea on how to support this idiotic gadget?
<coolguy4> if I wanted to copy an ubuntu install to new drive, could I install ubuntu on the new drive then copy all the files from the old drive over the top of the new drive?
<vaxius> duvnell: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<duvnell> vaxius: oh at the cmd line?
<vaxius> duvnell: yep
<linux_user400354> vaxius, i got 64-bit alpha flash from the adobe developer site and now i can play the video at comedy central :D
<flakeparadigm> Helllo
<tiyowan> duvnell: You can't run disk tools -off- your installation. You need to boot into a rescue cd and from there you run the disk analysis tools.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys,
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone know of a good vpn client for ubuntu?
<vaxius> linux_user400354: i have that problem on 32-bit
<Ediferious> Anyone?
<flakeparadigm> I have an install of ubuntu and I want to add an install of windows. How would I do this and keep grub as the boot loader?
<duvnell> d/l-ing
<_2> vfu dfclone both seem to be able to handle odd chars but, they them selves are odd charictors it seems... ;/
<fryguy> what command runs from the gnome-power-daemon popup screen when you select "hibernate"
<uman> Hi guys. Im having a bit of a problem with ubuntu 8.10. In the network manager i can add wired/wireless/mobile broadband/DSL connections but the "ADD" vpn connection is grayed out. Any idea on how to fix this: Ps: What is the best way to create a VPN in ubuntu that is compatible with the iphone/ipod touch? Thanks
<tiyowan> flakeparadigm: It'd be better for you if you'd install Windows first. But...install Windows, that should break grub. Boot off a livecd and reinstall grub.
<linux_user400354> vaxius, try getting your flash directly from adobe rather than the repos, worked for me
<vaxius> duvnell: i have this distro along with gparted's in the first 2 slots of my recovery collection
<vaxius> linux_user400354: k
<flakeparadigm> tiyowan: what would I do to just reinstall grub?
<fryguy> !grub
<maveric> It worked, thanks very much for the help tiyowan
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flakeparadigm> fryguy thanks
<tiyowan> maveric: no problems. :-)
<tiyowan> flakeparadigm: There's a command you have to run off a liveCD terminal. Read the grub manuall.
<Justin1> is there any tools for editting GTK2.x????
<donavan_> mker: well it appears you were right I managed to get the DVD to play in the VM and its the same deal so it has to be my video driver
<vaxius> flakeparadigm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Bitmouse> hey, anybody have much experience with SSH? I'm able to connect to my other computer through my network, but not when I try to use it's Global (aka External) IP Address?
<Ediferious> ﻿I have a gateway laptop that I threw ubuntu on for a friend, it has a ruined sound card (they just broke the soldering in the jack and 'fixed' it themselves resulting in it being irreparable..Anyway, so they have a 3d sound, model pd552 USB attachment card to access sound. I cannot find anything about this in the forums, does anyone have any idea on how to support this idiotic gadget?
<fryguy> Bitmouse: is your NAT doing internal redirection correctly?
<mker> donavan_, I'd try asking in the ubuntu forums. I don't think it's an unusual problem.
<lucas-UBUNTU> need helps
<_2> vifm might work for me.   seems to handle odd chars ok, and the interface is not completely wierd.
<tiyowan> !hcl | Ediferious
<ubottu> Ediferious: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mker> Bitmouse, do you have a router?
<lucas-UBUNTU> alguem brASILHEIRO
<_2> stroyan   vifm   seems to fill the bill.  thanks.
<stroyan> _2: I am glad you found one that works for you.
<lucas-UBUNTU> need help
<flakeparadigm> Thanks guys!
<lucas-UBUNTU> need help
<donavan_> mker: yeah thats going to be a project for another day ... one question though if you happen to know ... how can I get VLC to be the default for DVDplay back ... right now it calls up totem every time put a DVD in and being that it doesnt work its driving me nuts
<tiyowan> !ask | lucas-UBUNTU
<ubottu> lucas-UBUNTU: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lucas-UBUNTU> need helps
<duvnell> vaxius: tiyowan: my biggest fear is that after it formatted and wrote files to "C:" it really killed everything.. my only hope is that what it formatted was no bigger that the XP parition originally
<mylogic> is it safe to install amarok 2.0 while running gnome? O.o
<lucas-UBUNTU> all ubuntu
<fryguy> mylogic: sure
<tiyowan> duvnell: What exactly happened? What were you doing? I missed the beginning of your problem statement.
<mker> donavan_, should be in settings somewhere. I think I do in preferences -> preferred applications. don't know how in xfce
<duvnell> copied from earlier: ﻿hi, I desparately need some help with my partition.. I understand partition tables, devices and file-system..   Okay, so I had an XP partition and, an ext3 partition for / and another for /home and of course one for swap (don't remember if I created extended partitions)..  I went tonight to re-install XP.. I booted and told it to install on what looked like the existing XP partition and to format it.. when I w
<donavan_> mker: thanks that should give me a starting point
<donavan_> mker: and thanks for all you other help
<tiyowan> donovan_: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Apps.
<mker> donavan_, no problem. good luck!
<[NetSkier> mylogic, I think so.  The price you pay will be loading in all the KDE support stuff.
<tiyowan> duvnell: Ah I got it.
<duvnell> while waiting for systemrescueCD to burn.. I got gparted live to boot.. it shows a 286GB NTFS parition on /dev/hda1 (on a 320GB physical)..
<tiyowan> duvnell: Now you can't boot into Windows right?
<duvnell> make that 298GB
<duvnell> yeah and the parition table is crap
<donavan_> tiyowan: thanks
<duvnell> tiyowan: so I need to get that corrected before I can reinstall grub
<Wickk> I'm having a problem trying to reinstall xchat. I keep getting the error message "configure: error: 'Cannot find glib' and I've tried searching for it in the repos and I can't find it. I'm running off intrepid and aren't sure what the name of the library is that I would need.
<tiyowan> duvnell: Your best bet is testdisk. It'll search for lost partitions and attempt recovery.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> does anyone know a good vpn client for ubuntu
<tiyowan> duvnell: Lemme give you this link as well. Very helpful.
<duvnell> tiyowan: but like I said.. my fear is that the xp installer really did format the file system that big and wrote files there (it was a quick format tho)..
<fryguy> Wickk: install libglib2.0-dev and see if that fixes it
<duvnell> tiyowan: about ot boot testdisk
<fryguy> ohletmeinnowgodd: openvpn or pptp-client
<Wyzard> duvnell: "quick format" just means it doesn't do a surface scan...  there's nothing different about the filesystem created
<fryguy> ohletmeinnowgodd: gnome/nm-applet also has support for doing vpn integrated
<ohletmeinnowgodd> fryguy: i installed openvpn, it doesnt seem to come with a gui...is it cmd-line only?
<fryguy> ohletmeinnowgodd: yes
<tiyowan> duvnell: If you specified in the XP setup that it should format your partition, then I think your data's gone buddy.
<duvnell> tiyowan: but I didn't tell it to do anything with partitions
<Wickk> fryguy: installing now, will let you know if it works or not :)
<duvnell> I already had an XP parition and it appeared as tho I was formatting that
<kattollikisd> ﻿Hi everyone... I have a Processor: Inter Pentium 4 CPU 2.80GHz, why ubuntu don' t let me use the compiz-fusion? :(
<fryguy> kattollikisd: what video card
<Wyzard> kattollikisd: That depends on your video card, not your processor
<Gnea> kattollikisd: depends on the video card
<duvnell> it's possible that XP wasn't the first partition and it got confused.. but I think I would have made it the first parition long ago
<duvnell> knowing how stupid it is
<tiyowan> duvnell: Hmmm....can you mount your Windows partition from ubuntu?
<fryguy> tiyowan: sure
<duvnell> tiyowan: haven't tried.. okay I got sysrescue to boot
<ohletmeinnowgodd> fryguy: you mean system>preference>network config>VPN tab?
<fryguy> ohletmeinnowgodd: no, i mean nm-applet
<fryguy> but it's probably similar
<duvnell> don't see testdisk off hand from this first menu
<fryguy> ohletmeinnowgodd: i don't use gnome so i dunno
<duvnell> oh.. now it's booting itself
<vaxius> k, testdisk is already on there just run it
<kattollikisd> ﻿fryguy, this is a new mother board that I installed today in the PC, how can I know what grafic card i have? :S you know how? :S
<fryguy> kattollikisd: lspci -vvv
<fryguy> kattollikisd: or just look at the manual for the parts you bought
<Wyzard> the -vvv isn't really necessary and just confuses things
<tiyowan> duvnell: Yeah System Rescue CD is just like any other linux distro. :-)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> katollik: did you plug in anything into the pciexpress/agp slot on the new mobo?
<vaxius> duvnell: should work with testdisk /dev/sda
<vaxius> duvnell: sorry for the absence, my cat was busy knocking something over
<duvnell> np.. it's asking for the parition table type.. this is a standard PC.. so Intel?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone here know how to add a vpn connection into the system>preferences>networkconfig> VPN tab in GNOME?
<duvnell> or none?
<gluonman> I'm trying to get my Logitech Quickcam to work in 8.10 and I'm going to follow some instructions that call for changes to the kernel. My question is: how do I access the kernel's source code?
<tiyowan> duvnell: INtel
<gluonman> In other words, I don't know what I'm doing.
<vaxius> duvnell: yep
<fryguy> gluonman: the kernel source code is available as a package, linux-source-2.6.27 for example
<vaxius> duvnell: then analyse
<duvnell> tiyowan: what makes me think XP is a peice of crap is that the parition table is garbage.. even IF I had created a new parition, I would see 1 NTFS in the parition table.
<duvnell> quick search or backup?
<gluonman> fryguy, the instructions I'm following are telling me to remove stuff from the kernel. I just don't know what I need to do.
<duvnell> I woud have expected quick search or complete search.. what's backup?
<kattollikisd> Fryguy, this command say the grafic card that I have I think " gksu displayconfig-gtk "
<kattollikisd> tha graci card is " 3DLabs -  Oxigen gmx "  but is wierd because.... it that Driver by name " Vesa Generic VESA etc "
<tiyowan> duvnell: Quick search
<vaxius> clearly the table is damaged, but i've never had this problem with xp
<gluonman> fryguy, I suppose, when it comes down to it, I'm too much of a noob to know how to follow these instructions.
<Setebos> I have an internal HD that I wanted to mount automatically so I changed the files to put it under /media/disk. It has somehow messed up and the time after that it mounted as disk-1 on startup and this time it has mounted as disk-2
<duvnell> ooo! it found stuff
<tiyowan> duvnell: It should find your partitions.
<vaxius> duvnell: and "no" for vista
<fryguy> gluonman: i modified and compiled a kernel the first day I used linux, it's not that hard :/
<gluonman> fryguy, but there's no noob-friendly method available to fix the incompatibility between the current Linux kernel and my webcam.
<kattollikisd> Fryguy, Imean that the system is using another driver... no the driver of the grafic card I mean  :S
<tiyowan> vaxius: Me neither.
<fryguy> kattollikisd: 3d labs oxygen cards don't have support in compiz as far as I know
<duvnell> it looks good
<gluonman> fryguy, it didn't say anything about compiling a kernel.
<Wickk> fryguy: libglib2.0-dev helped but now it's telling me that I don't have gtk installed and I'm pretty sure I do <.<;; and the only one in the repos is for KDE4 which I don't think would help much
<fryguy> gluonman: you did
<vaxius> tiyowan: i meant the next step for testdisk, but i agree XD
<gluonman> fryguy, I did what?
<duvnell> found NTFS, Linux, then Linux Swap, then Linux  which I would have expected to be the way I created it
<tiyowan> duvnell: You have to "write" the recovered partition table after finding all of your partitions.
<duvnell> / and /home
<fryguy> gluonman: after you make changes to the kernel, you have to recompile it and reinstall it for the changes to do anything
<Justin1> hi,any body can help me,
<Justin1> is there any tools for edittting gtk theme?
<gluonman> fryguy, I see. Forgive my ignorance. Would you care to see the instructions I'm looking at? That is, if you're willing to help.
<tiyowan> vaxius: I'm interested in seeing whether the data on the Win. partition is still there or not.
<Justin1> i am in the ubuntu now
<fryguy> gluonman: not really
<gluonman> fryguy, fine then.
<kattollikisd> ohhh... well... thansk anyway fryguy :)
<duvnell> ahh.. it can list my files!!! (dunno if they're overwritten of course)
<fryguy> kattollikisd: those cards are very very ancient
<mylogic> what's the command line to see all of amarok2's dependencies?
<vaxius> tiyowan: should be, we're just fixing the table
<tiyowan> duvnell: If it has found all of your partitions, there should be a "write" option to save the new partition table.
<duvnell> ok.. it's not giving me a write option
<vaxius> duvnell: what do you see?
<duvnell> oh wait
<duvnell> writing
<gluonman> I need help understanding instructions to compile gspca. Is anyone willing to help me?
<vaxius> duvnell: good
<duvnell> can I install grub from here?
<Guest20372> This is a route issue. i hav 2 nic connections on single machine, I have 1 nic up and running( this is the internet side) but I'm having trouble reaching other network(intranet).  any suggestions
<vaxius> duvnell: yep
<tiyowan> duvnell: Splendid.
<vaxius> start with running grub
<duvnell> I'll probably have to reboot, mount my / and tell grub the menu file won't i?
<tiyowan> duvnell: Open up a terminal and type sudo grub
<stroyan> mylogic:   apt-cache depends amarok
<vaxius> duvnell: i can walk you through the grub install
<stroyan> mylogic: Actually  apt-cache depends amarok2
<vaxius> tiyowan: this is system rescue cd, there's no need for sudo
<duvnell> tiyowan: I'm still in sysrescue prompt
<vaxius> duvnell: just type grub
<tiyowan> vaxius: Oh, hehehe. :-)
<duvnell> vaxius: es
<duvnell> yes
<vaxius> duvnell: then root (hd0,?)
<duvnell> (curious how it will know my menu file which I *just* recovered the parition table)
<daedelus> anyone know how i can get vista working from grub? ive been working on it all day...
<duvnell> well I guess it doesn't need it?
<vaxius> duvnell: where ? is the number of the root partition
<fryguy> !grub | daedelus
<ubottu> daedelus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vaxius> duvnell: it starts with 0, e.g. sda1 is (hd0,0)
<Bitmouse> Anybody have much experience with SSH? Having trouble logging in for an external network, saying connection refused when I try to login using the global IP of my computer while on an external network
<daedelus> thats not exactly what happened...
<duvnell> root being / of linux where menu.lst is or root as in my bootable disk parition 0?
<vaxius> duvnell: tell me when you need the next step
<pratik1> my internet gets disconnect after sometime after connecting to internet connecting to internet using sudo pppoeconf command
<duvnell> /dev/sda5 is /
<fryguy> Bitmouse: i already answered your question
<fryguy> Bitmouse: is your NAT doing internal redirection correctly?
<duvnell> but sda1 is probably active
<duvnell> is active
<vaxius> duvnell: k, (hd0,4)
<duvnell> ok root(hd0,4) done
<vaxius> duvnell: it's the partition that has the /boot directory on it
<duvnell> "Filesystem type is ext2fs, parition type 0x83)
<duvnell> yep. .done
<duvnell> now?
<vaxius> duvnell: k, : setup (hd0)
<duvnell> stuff stuff.. Error 22: no such parition
<Bitmouse> fryguy: I have no idea, how would I check?
<duvnell> (are you sure I don't need to reboot after partition changes?.. I wouldn't think so since all the data is on the disk no)
<vaxius> damn, this is ubuntu 8.10, isn't it?
<fryguy> Bitmouse: look at the settings for your router and read the manual for it
<immanuel> hello
<Bitmouse> fryguy: how would I know it is correct?
<duvnell> it said.. "Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,4)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst" ... failed"
<vaxius> duvnell: you'll have to do the same thing from the ubuntu livecd if it's 8.10, it's a known issue
<duvnell> then Error 22
<fryguy> Bitmouse: basics of networking?  that question is out of the scope of this channel
<Bitmouse> fryguy: the problem isn't when I try to connect internally, the problem is that it won't connect externally
<duvnell> vaxius: I'm booted into sysrescue here.. and haven't rebooted since running testdisk
<fryguy> Bitmouse: so then set up port forwarding on your router
<duvnell> it's 8.04 too
<tiyowan> vaxius: Installing grub off a non-intrepid disk causes bug?
<duvnell> on hd4
<Bitmouse> fryguy: I already did
<fryguy> Bitmouse: then it works
<grendal_prime> man you know im really haveing  a hard time working with gnome still...i mean some stuff is just difficult to do compaird to kde
<Bitmouse> fryguy: well, it isn't that's the problem
<fryguy> Bitmouse: then you need to set up port forwarding
<duvnell> rebooting anyway
<Bitmouse> fryguy: I already did
<fryguy> Bitmouse: no you didn't
<grendal_prime> is there a way to quickly set a group of apps that you want to launch at system startup?
<vaxius> duvnell: intrepid uses a block size that grub usually doesn't like
<Bitmouse> fryguy: yes I did, port forwarding is pretty easy
<duvnell> what's intrepid?
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  gnome and kde bothj have a 'session manager' feature that lets you do that. depending on theapps.
<vaxius> !intrepid | duvnell
<ubottu> duvnell: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<fryguy> Bitmouse: then your ssh connection works externally.  That's all there is to it, there is no other step
<tiyowan> gendal_prime: Install startup manager.
<duvnell> 8.04 is installed on here
<vaxius> duvnell: oh...
<grendal_prime> ya but i mean come on...i want to be able to start a group of apps
<duvnell> but did some system update introduce the same error?
<grendal_prime> i dont want 50 apps all starting at one time
<reenignEesreveR> i have an environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH which I set in my .profile script. However it gets overridden by something else so that its value becomes /usr/lib/kde4/lib ... how can i fix it?
<vaxius> duvnell: no, one sec
<box1> What benefit would I get from a 4-processor system over a 2-processor system? 2.2 GHz Xeons
<tiyowan> duvnell: Could you type find /boot/grub/stage1 from the grub prompt please?
<Bitmouse> fryguy: hmm, then I wonder why it says connection refused when I try it
<box1> I'm talking about separate processors, not the same die.
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  you are not being very clear as to what you want..
<duvnell> vaxius: after reboot the setup (hd0) succeeded
<duvnell> doesn't the BIOS have to know something about paritions at some point?
<tiyowan> duvnell: Hehehe.
<grendal_prime> and i use the session manager for the ones i use with everything...well ok say im at home and im working on a project that usnes quanta, pgadmin3 and firefox,  i want to be able to just fire up a group of apps.
<duvnell> such that a reboot really is necessary after modifying it
<grendal_prime> but i dont want those starting every time i fire up the machine...
<duvnell> anyway. .testing a real boot!
<grendal_prime> at work i use different apps.
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  you could make a script that  you double click to launch  several apps if thats what youi are wanting.
<grendal_prime> whats startup manager.
<grendal_prime> see in gnome every time i try and make a launcher i run into problems
<dr_willis> thats a bit different from  'session' management
<tiyowan> gendal_prime: That's not at *all* startup management.
<[c0re]> can anyone tell me where to get patch for gcursers?
<vaxius> duvnell: k, i was just about to suggest taking a look at menu.lst
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  learn to do it right then i guess?  :) make a simple script  shoulden tbe too hard.
<grendal_prime> like the other day, i just wanted a shortcut to my home dir on the desktop...no dice i wound up with a drawer on the launcherbar.
<vaxius> duvnell: try rebooting without the cd and tell me if it works
<tiyowan> gendal_prime: That's like a custom quicklaunch. Just do some shell scripting, man.
<grendal_prime> all im saying is in kde..drag drop, select make shortcut here...whammo your done.
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  you havent used kde4 then have you?
<tiyowan> gendal_prime: Then use Kubuntu? ... erm.
 * dr_willis though his gnome setup had a HOME directory icon allready there...
<grendal_prime> well just the apps that i have that run in gnome
<duvnell> FRACKING YES!!!!   Thankfully Mr Bill Gates apparently only managed to fry the parition table and did not proceed to overwrite my precious data with is satanic zeros!..        vaxius.. fiyawerx... I would kiss you if I were a girl
<tiyowan> duvnell: :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnell Please dont swear even in shorthand..
<vaxius> duvnell: lmao, np
<duvnell> tiyowan: I mean you not fiyawerx
<grendal_prime> dr_willis: it was already there? see this machine came with ubuntu preinstalled and it did not have a home dir shortcut anywhere
<SSilver2k> is there any log file or somethign to find out why firefox just crashed?
<vaxius> duvnell: that was battlestar galactica swearing, not shorthand
<duvnell> :)
<tiyowan> duvnell: no problem, buddy.
<vaxius> oops, meant to direct that at jack
<duvnell> this CD is definately going in my collection :)
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  i have am using my old HOME on a lot of my machines.. so its hard to tell what is default.. but im pretty sure gettting a  Home icon on the gnome desktop is rather trivial.
<duvnell> now.. to format NTFS in LINUX and then install
<duvnell> guh.. what a relief
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  you could just put a soft link from /home/whatever to /home/whatever/Desktop/Home   if you wanted
 * duvnell wonders can I create ntfs in linux?
<grendal_prime> thats whats so werid....christ nevermind
<vaxius> duvnell: yes, but why?
<tiyowan> Creating shortcuts is weird?
<duvnell> vaxius: you really think I want to ask the setup CD to format again?
<grendal_prime> its impossible to explain...the kde kio slave just flat out beats the hell out of anyonther dcom ive used...
<dr_willis> Links are not quite the same as shortcuts. :)
<dr_willis> Of course with kde4 - theres not any icons on the desktop by default now. :)
<grendal_prime> but the last kde i used on this laptop would not work with compiz...it hated compiz..
<onetinsoldier> SSilver2k: i don't think so. you would need a kernel with Segfault dumps enabled. and segafault dumps probably aren't much good to us end users. unless you plan to send them in
<tiyowan> dr_willis: I'm still in "migration" :-)
<vaxius> duvnell: i never had trouble, i don't think that's what damaged the table; but you could try using gparted to do it
<grendal_prime> ya but dr_willis thats probably because its sooo easy to make them.
<lwizardl> Hi
<maodun> is there an easy way for me to use dual monitors? i'd prefer to avoid needing to modify xorg.conf by hand
<SSilver2k> ok, how about this then
<vaxius> duvnell: just know that if windows decides that it needs it, you can't get around it
<duvnell> vaxius: that's what I'm definately going to do.. but NTFS is disabled under format.. searching for necessary tool in synaptic
<lwizardl> anyway to burn .dmg image files on Ubuntu Linux?
<grendal_prime> anyway, ive got to get to work on something
<gimpscape> how to hide bootsplash?
<vaxius> duvnell: gparted
<Firefishe> How do I determine if the system is using dma?  Also, how do I set the system to use dma?
<grendal_prime> ill look at startup manager...? is that what it was called?
<SSilver2k> why does firefox have its check for updates greyed out in ubuntu?
<gimpscape> there should be some shortcut for doint this but I can't figure it out...
<SSilver2k> its version 3.0.3 and 3.0.4 is already out
<Firefishe> SSilver2k: Because it's an ubuntu release.
<duvnell> vaxius: what do you mean decides what it needs?  I should be able to tell it a parition to install on and not tell it to format
<Wickk> can anyone tell me where to get Glib? I can't find it in the Repos for some reason and I can't find GTK+ in the repos as well and I know damn well they were there in hardy -_-
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: howdy!
<SSilver2k> so it is!
<tiyowan> gendal_prime: Yep.
<grendal_prime> thanks whoevery it was that pointed that out
<vaxius> duvnell: yes, but if windows doesn't detect it as ntfs, it doesn't give you the choice
<duvnell> vaxius: no.. the "Format To" has NTFS disabled *in* gparted
<SSilver2k> Firefishe: is that generally a bad thing?  can you point me to the way to update it?
<grendal_prime> ill look into it ...does it have groups wher eyou can say...start up my webdev group?
<vaxius> duvnell: then it's already formatted
<Firefishe> SSilver2k: If you want to have firefox able to be updated, you have to use the stock firefox from www.firefox.com.  It'll download a single folder, and you just run firefox from within it.  I just keep it in my /home/user directory.
<duvnell> vaxius: true, but I expect it to detect it if it's already formatted for it
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  :)
<SSilver2k> im used to installing everythign from tarballs and source, package managment is kinda new to me
<duvnell> vaxius: I'd like to reformat
<duvnell> I guess I can delete and create
<vaxius> duvnell: why recreate when you don't need to?
<Firefishe> SSilver2k: I'm surprised you are a fan of package management...with source and tarballs you can build the system however you want it.
<vaxius> duvnell: *reformat
<SSilver2k> Firefishe: heh, i tried that on gutsy and it wouldnt work,  ill try it on ibix and hopefully itll work
<tiyowan> grendal_prime: Nope. Startup manager just starts things up at startup. What you want is mass-custom quicklaunch. You could try looking into some sort of docking program? But the best thing imho is just to write a shell script for it.
 * dr_willis notes that one can make a Link to the Home directory by using  clicking /draging your home to the 'desktop' and hold down the alt key after you select/drag - the mouse cursor will change to a ? and a  menu will pop up when you release the icon  on the desktop - with a Link item in it
<duvnell> vaxius: naw.. still don't have NTFS as an option when creating.. I think I don't have some cmd line tool installed for dealing with NTFS parts
<vaxius> duvnell: you can delete it and create a new one
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm using kubuntu, kde 4.1.x now.  I just couldn't get debian working.
<SSilver2k> Firefishe: i tried to update firefox on my own on gutsy, and it didnt liek running from a directory, really weird
<duvnell> vaxius: well the option is there. but disabled
<SSilver2k> but i dont usually run linux as a desktop os.  mostly server admining
<immanuel> anyone who got the X-Fi drivers to work willing to help me?
<paijo13> hi all, anyone know what theme is in this snapshot --> http://sqdnguns.deviantart.com/art/Screenshot-Nov-23-2008-104505310
<vaxius> system rescue cd does if you're willing to reboot...again
<duvnell> vaxius: nah..
<onetinsoldier> Wickk: you shoudl see it if you search for these with apt-cache... libglib2.0-0 libglib1.2ldbl libglib2.0-data
<Roasted> Does anybody have any experience setting up a DRBL server in Ubuntu?
<duvnell> installed ntfsprogs and now it's enabled
<duvnell> vaxius: ^^
<vaxius> duvnell: nice, i'll have to remember that
<Firefishe> SSilver2k: Permissions could be mixed up.  Just be sure to download the .bz2 or .tar.gz, whichever, to your home directory.  You have to handle the starting somewhat explicitly.  I find that making a new application link or launcher, with the Application line going directly to the *script*, not the binary, is the proper way to do things.
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger that. what exactly couldn't you get working in debian tho?
<grendal_prime> tiyowan: ya, then connect one of these..quick launch dodads to it, i guess that makes sence, then i can always just fire it off at a term to if i cant seem to find the ql on the cluttered desktop.
<grendal_prime> alright well ill have to learn to live with gnome i guess.
<grendal_prime> off to the work see ya guys.
<grendal_prime> girls.....umm ya right
<grendal_prime> night all.
<immanuel> anyone who got the X-Fi drivers to work willing to help me?
<duvnell> uhoh.. okay.. I'm putting the naughty disc back in now..
<Wickk> onetinsoldier: thanks I couldn't find them in synaptics when searching for Glib and GTK+
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier: Wifi, sound (got that taken care of, but alsa appears to be working fine in 8.10 here, and I don't have the dns problems I did.  Don't know what's different.  Although kde 4.1 is laggy on the desktop.  I have to wait an average of five to ten seconds to be able to work within gadgets, like the desktop gadget.  It's not right, not when I'm using the nvidia proprietary driver and have
<Firefishe> ...4 gigs of RAM.
<onetinsoldier> immanuel: oh man, i wouldn't mind get X-Fi drivers working too
<vaxius> duvnell: yay for porn!  oh, windows ;-)
<five> someone said my name
<duvnell> .. right :)
<Firefishe> Even if the system (32 bit userspace--I decided for simplicity) can only see 3.2gb of it.
<brutus> How do I make bluetooth work on my lappie?
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web proxy cache that mirrors everything a user visits?
<almark1> Hello room, I need to know will the synaptic update manager in Ubuntu Studio cause a compatibility problem someday, I don't have  a super new computer 4 yrs ?
<onetinsoldier> Wickk: you're welcome :-)
<jhambo__2> I want to display my laptop video on a seperate monitor but nothing shows up when I hook it up? what do I do?
<jhambo__2> running kde
<Firefishe> D3RGPS31: dns latency issues, perhap?
<dr_willis> jhambo__2,  #1 try the laptops 'special keys' see if one of them kick in the extra monitor. Or try enabling the extra monitor with any special tools for your video chipset.
<duvnell> vaxius: the worst part is.. now it's too late probably to play the game I was reinstalling XP for (new systemboard requires XP reinstall!)
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger. glad to hear the things that are pretty important are working good for you now :-)
<tiyowan> brb
<duvnell> oh crap.. it wants to format
<riz0n> Can someone tell me what a "SYN flood" is?
<D3RGPS31> Firefishe: no, i'm looking for a web proxy cache, that mirrors everything >.>
<vaxius> duvnell: lol, welcome to the wonderful world of computers!
<kattollikisd> ﻿﻿I can see videos on youtube (I use Ubuntu 8.04 ) I tried alreaddy to install the flash ... but there is a error ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/84675/
<vaxius> duvnell: don't worry, it should work
<duvnell> lemme try to "Repair" and see what happens
<duvnell> vaxius: .. but that's EXACTLY what I did last time
<jhambo__2> dr_willis: laptop "special keys" dont work
<woli> hi
<axisys_> is there a pkg for lustre filesystem?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier: They are, but I want to install kde 3.x, alongside kde 4.1.x.  4.1 is still buggy, and I want a bloody Nvidia driver that doesn't slow up my system.  This system is flawless on Vista 64 HP, and there's no reason it shouldn't be fast on the screen eye candy, just no reason.
<tallmtt> I am having issues setting up virtualserver with apache2 in hardy - It is for a wordpress site - I cannot find a good link to walk me through the process successfully
<woli> i want to run a game that requires desktop effects disabled.
<nickrud> riz0n, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SYN_flood
<racarter> what's the easiest way to transfer files from my macbook to my linux laptop?
<dr_willis> jhambo__2,  you may want to check the ubuntu forums for your specific laptop and video chipset then.
<Gnea> woli: so turn them off
<axisys_> racarter: ssh
<duvnell> racarter: rsync
<vaxius> duvnell: true, but i'm really sure that didn't cause the problem, as i've gone through the same procedure more times than i can count
<axisys_> racarter: ssh/scp
<immanuel> anybody got their X-Fi drivers working? :(
<woli> if i do a script that 1. disables effects, 2. runs game, 3. enables effects, will that happen in that order?
<Gnea> woli: if you tell it to do them in that order, yes
<woli> i mean, three commands followed one by another.. will they execute after the previous one is complete?
<duvnell> vaxius: yeah I've done it a few times before.. which is why I didn't worry.. wondering if it's this particular XP home CD I borrowed
<woli> ah perfect
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier: Incidentally, do you know what the hdparm command is for turning on dma?  I suppose it's being used already, but I just want to be sure.  Also, do you--or anyone else for that matter--know if 2.6.27 kernels can use E-SATA settings on the hard drive to speed up things?
<Gnea> woli: yes - if you're looking for some kind of fault tolerance, you could always:  command1 && command2 && command3
<almark1> Where is a good site for help setting up SoundBlaster Audigy SE sound cards for Ubuntu?
<woli> ahhh nice
<woli> thanks Gnea
<Firefishe> I'm currently running my BIOS in Enhanced mode.
<michae> hi
<Gnea> woli: that means, that command2 will not run until command1 finishes. command3 would never get a chance.
<riz0n> Very odd.
<Gnea> if the first command doesn't work, the rest doesn't work. simple as that.
<duvnell> what the.. now after power off and on to make sure.. it stuck at BIOS after "verifying DMI pool data..........."
<Roasted> Does anybody have any experience setting up a DRBL server in Ubuntu?
<vaxius> duvnell: i have a crappy BIOS too, just poweroff and back on
<duvnell> tihs will be the 3rd time
<woli> Gnea, do you know of any command for fusion-icon, or for the system itself, to disable compiz and use metacity instead?
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: well, you can expect linux to perhaps lag a little behind ms when it comes to eye candy stuff. there is definitely eye candy to be had and high powered desktop environments are getting better in linux, but it's never been linux's strong point, at least not yet
<woli> well anybody
<riz0n> Whatever happened caused my router to stop sending data to my DMZ host
<duvnell> alright.. unplugging too
<Gnea> woli: nope. #compiz-fusion might know
<tiyowan> Umm, really newbie question. Compiz fusion icon shows three window manager choices. Metacity, compiz, and kwin...is kwin something to do with kde?
<dr_willis> tiyowan,  yes
<nickrud> tiyowan, yes
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier: Yeah, I'm finding that out.  I'm actually thinking about doing something compleatly different ;) when it comes in the mail.
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: oh?
<kattollikisd> ﻿﻿﻿I can see videos on youtube (I use Ubuntu 8.04 ) I tried alreaddy to install the flash ... but there is a error ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/84675/  Can someone help me pleases?
 * onetinsoldier raises eybrow
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier: I sent away for a current copy of Open Solaris 2008.11
<tiyowan> Ah! I installed some KDE programs on Ubuntu, and just now update manager is listing 12 software updates, all of them kde stuff. Should I install 'em?
<vaxius> duvnell: you'll have to reinstall grub again, i didn't know you haven't installed windows yet
<vaxius> duvnell: windows happily overwrites grub with its own bootloader
<duvnell> vaxius: I haven't since I last just reinstall grub.. I just got to the format question in XP setup and rebooted
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: oh, interesting. i knew you were thinking about getting that as you mentioned before
<duvnell> but I didn't format
<duvnell> working on it
<almark1> Could someone please help me setup my audio card?
<vaxius> duvnell: ic
<D3RGPS31> Anyone know of something like Squid, but instead of 00-0Z sub-cache_dir it uses the sites names?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier: Well, I have an old copy of Solaris 10 I got in 2006.  It wasn't 'open Solaris' then, although it was free.  It's a different way of doing *nix, and the partitioning is a bit different, too.  I don't know if it will win me over or not.  It's probably a bit like BSD.
<Firefishe> KDE is available for it, as well as CDE, which doesn't hold a candle to KDE.
<vaxius> Firefishe: it is a bsd
<duvnell> vaxius: using BIOS boot menu and choosing to boot Hard Drive.. it does same thing.. trying CDROM with sysrescue.. wanna see parition table now even though I did NOT do anything in setup but get to the question of formatting
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger.. gl with it! hope you like it too.
<Firefishe> vaxius: Which fork did it originate off of?  I forget.  FreeBSD?
<nickrud> kattollikisd, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/304969
<Firefishe> vaxius: Or old System V?
<vaxius> Firefishe: far, far older
<vaxius> Firefishe: not than v, but older than freebsd; wikipedia has an entry
<Firefishe> vaxius: It's coming back to me now.  Back in the days of early UNIX.  Sun's implementation.
<Firefishe> vaxius: Wiki...gotcha
<Firefishe> Thaks
<Firefishe> Thanks
<Psi-Jack> CDE originated off Solaris.
<vaxius> duvnell: thinking...
<Firefishe> Psi-Jack: Thank you, I didn't know that.
<Psi-Jack> I used it back then, Motif with CDE. Mmmm yummy!
<Firefishe> Psi-Jack: You like?  Incidentally, does CDE still come with Open Solaris?
<duvnell> holy.. the parition table is fried again
<duvnell> this time sasying it's one parition fat16
<Psi-Jack> Firefishe: I believe it does, yes.
<duvnell> but is the correct size
<duvnell> well... I know what to do
<vaxius> duvnell: are you overly attached to your linux install?
<Firefishe> Psi-Jack: Well, I'll be able to test it out soon.  I sent for it yesterday from Sun, and I guess it's a Live CD now, so that will be interesting.
<duvnell> vaxius: uh yeah
<Roasted> Does anybody have any experience setting up a DRBL server in Ubuntu?
<duvnell> vaxius: well the data on /home at least
<vaxius> duvnell: at this point, i'd delete all partitions, install windows (creating the partition for it there), install linux (creating the rest of the partitions), and call it good
<vaxius> duvnell: keep your home part then
<Firefishe> Can anyone tell me how to install kde 3.x.x on ubuntu 8.10?  I know it's not supported after 8.04, but I still want to install it here.
<duvnell> ok.. testdisk fixed it again.. my hunch was when it hung after verifying DPMI data because I figured the parition tale was confusing the BIOS or something
<duvnell> vaxius: but /home is on same drive
<Firefishe> Do partitions tell tales? ;)
<duvnell> vaxius: I just need to figure out how to get home not to destroy the parition table
<vaxius> duvnell: good, we don't have to do anything that drastic then
<duvnell> perhaps a repair will
<vaxius> duvnell: just delete all partitions but the one that holds /home
<BigUrsis> If I have a nas on eth0, and internet on pppd, should I set pppd to take default route, and add a route on the eth0 interface to the ip of the nas? if so what would such route look like?
<vaxius> windows should be the first partition, then swap, then root, then home
<duvnell> vaxius: I think that's completely unnecessary at this point
<duvnell> vaxius: I'll have a little more patients with it
<vaxius> duvnell: why, it's working?
<Roasted> duvnell, also, just take a look at how big each partition is. Example - my swap is 2gb, root is 16gb, and home is 360gb... so right then you can see just by the numbers what partition is what.
<duvnell> vaxius: no.. I don't want to reinstall linux  if I can help it
<D3RGPS31> Is there a web proxy cache that caches everything a user visits :/
<Roasted> Does anybody have any experience setting up a DRBL server in Ubuntu?
<duvnell> Roasted: never heard of it
<tonisius> DRBL?
<tonisius> Oo;
<tonisius> google just failed
<Roasted> DRBL is required to set up a CloneZilla server.
<Roasted> It tells me how to set up a DRBL server, but I actually don't know how to get the DRBL server "running"
<Firefishe> DRBL:  Could've fooled me, I thought it was a database system for basketball players and...
<Firefishe> ;)
<Roasted> like I installed it via terminal, no errors... but it's not in the menu system ANYWHERE.
<vaxius> duvnell: at the very least, get rid of the windows partition and go through a complete windows install, using windows to create the windows partition
<Roasted> like I don't know where to go to set up Clonezilla...
<lstarnes> Roasted: ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
 * nickrud provides the obligatory rim shot
<Roasted> 8.10
<Roasted> 32 bit
<vaxius> duvnell: then we have that step takien care of
<vaxius> duvnell: *taken
<Firefishe> nickrud: *bow*  Thank you, sir!
<duvnell> vaxius: but thta's what destroyes the part table.. are you suggesting I then use testdisk after that and recover linux?
 * sloopy applauses the comedian
<vaxius> duvnell: if you're unwilling to delete everything, then yes
<Firefishe> hee sloopy
<duvnell> yeah I want to delete nothing in my linux install.. ubuntu installation nor /home
<vaxius> duvnell: then you'll have to get windows installed even if you have to repair afterwards, otherwise we just circle back to the beginning
<duvnell> ok.. I'm back to normal.. I have a formatted NTFS on /dev/sda1 and linux bootable on the rest
<tiyowan> vaxius: What I don't understand is...why the partition table get wiped out everytime?
<tiyowan> why *does, rather.
<duvnell> now I need windows on the NTFS parition.. and preferrably I'd like the installer NOT to destroy my partition table again (yes, I know I'll have to install grub again)
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: howdy. remember me? i was having problems with the 8.10 installer giving me problems with my sata dvd drive... end_request: Buffer I/O error in sector xxxxx
<vaxius> tiyowan: no idea, id shouldn't happen, but we know know that whatever windows install is doing, testdisk can fix it
<vaxius> tiyowan: *now know
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, oh yes, I remember. Also remember asking if you'd got past it: you said no.
<tiyowan> duvnell: You're installing WinXP right?
<brucebot> how to code for vxworks under ubuntu?
<duvnell> tiyowan: yes.. xp home
<D3RGPS31> Is there something like Squid, but uses site names as sub directories, and mirrors all files a user sees?
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: wget
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: no. didn't get past it.. kernel bug in the kernel version in the 8.10 installer. but i did get Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid install tho!  LjL suggested i use a utility call unetbootin. worked out fine after i figured a few things out. i had nver booted from usb stick before
<ultratek> I just formatted my xps420 and installed ubuntu (linux)
<ultratek> i left about 90 gigs of unallocated space to re-install vista as a second os so i can play crysis=)
<ultratek> well when i boot from the vista cd to install vista i come to a installnow button... iam afraid to go anyfurther in fear that i wont have a chance   to partition that unallocated space i reserved for vista and choose it to install vista on....
<ultratek> can anyone help me..i dont want to mess up my linux setup...thanx=)
<FloodBot3> ultratek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D3RGPS31> Gnea: not helpful :/
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: apparently that kernel bug only affects some people
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, neither have I. Someday I'll buy a stick big enough to make it worth my while
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: roger that
<Miesco> How do I record my voice?
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: you could always write a script that uses wget in conjunction with squid in order to achieve that goal.
<vaxius> duvnell: i don't see any alternative, you know that testdisk will fix it afterwards; it's either go through with the install or start with a fresh partition setup
<mker> Miesco, applications, sound, sound recorder
<duvnell> Miesco: for what purpose?
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, I'd bet the bug is cdrom manufacturer/drive specific
<riz0n> has anyone here ever used FreeNX
<Gnea> !info audacity | Miesco
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<Miesco> I wanna see if my mic works
<duvnell> vaxius: can I be sure it will confine itself to the parition I created when it proceeds to create it's own paritions?
<Miesco> Also how do I find out if I have a mic built into my computer?
<mker> Miesco, google its name and read the specs
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: i dunno. as i said.. install of debian lenny on cdrom from it works... just fine
<duvnell> Miesco: look for a little hole?
<duvnell> Miesco: laptop?
<brucebot> is there someone who are familar with coding for vxworks under linux?
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, lenny uses a different kernel iirc
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: exactly
<nickrud> Miesco, gnome-sound-recorder , should already be installed
<brucebot> or we can only do it under windows?
<vaxius> duvnell: yes, i don't think it's making drastic changes to the partition table, which is why testdisk worked
<duvnell> Miesco: make sure mic is selected and turned up in the mixer
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: it uses 2.6.26
<mker> brucebot, don't ask if someone is familiar, just ask what you want to know.
<duvnell> vaxius: I fear that testdisk worked possibly because no data when out that far on the parition
<duvnell> but if I do a full install it might?
<duvnell> I need to be sure of the sizing
<Bitmouse> thanks for all they help, it looks like I can't do it because I can't access the primary router that I am behind to forward the ports I need. Thanks for your time and help!
<duvnell> vaxius: perhaps I can create it 20 gigs then resize afterwards back to 140
<vaxius> duvnell: it's not overwriting any actual data, it's just put wonky numbers into the table entries
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: anyway. i really like Ubuntu! i am very happy with it so far. :-)
<brucebot> mker: OK. I want to code for vxworks under linux?
<duvnell> vaxius: wait a sec! can't I have the bios warn/prompt me if the MBR is written to?
<tiyowan> duvnell: Is it possible for you to just backup your data and start from scratch?
<duvnell> vaxius: depending on the BIOS of course
<brucebot> mker: do you know how to do ? and which tools I should have ?
<duvnell> tiyowan: yes, but that's trouble. .I shouldn't have to for crying out load.. then again I'm playing with fire here
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, yeah, I like it a lot. After running unstable with bits of  experimental  for a few years it's a relief ;)
<duvnell> I really don't want to reinstall linux just for this purpose
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: roger that
<tiyowan> duvnell: Because I have a lot of experience with WinXP, and it definitely *shouldn't* be corrupting your partitional table during its installation.
<vaxius> duvnell: ditto
<tiyowan> *partition.
<duvnell> xp home?
<vaxius> duvnell: same os
<mker> brucebot, i don't know but it seems to be a question easily answered by searching google
<tiyowan> duvnell: Yeah, home/pro, whatever. The fact that it *is* corrupting your partition table would be enough for me to get everything out and wipe everything out.
<bart_> pl
<Roasted> Does anybody have any experience setting up a DRBL server in Ubuntu?
<vaxius> duvnell: you didn't start with a vista installed at first, did you?
<duvnell> wonder if the drive size is confusing it.. this was around 2001 that xp came out
<riz0n> Has anyone here ever used FreeNX on Ubuntu?
<duvnell> vaxius: no.. never touched vista
<rogan> linux users may like this post http://www.blogpirate.org/2008/12/12/teacher-bans-linux-what-you-may-not-have-heard/
<brucebot> mker: I know that way. Thanks all the same
<mker> Anyone know how I can share a folder with SFTP (openssh)? I want the user to locked into that folder and not be able to go outside.
<vaxius> duvnell: no, vista uses the exact same filesystem as xp, so the size of your drive is fine
<duvnell> ah.. the reason it wanted to format that partition is that even tho I an read/write files to the NTFS partion in linux (I did a test) in repair mode on the setup CD it can't read the file system (dir -> "An error occurred during directory enumeration")
<vaxius> duvnell: bottom line: there's something fishy with your partition table that could cause some major problems in the future; you could go through with the xp install and take your changes, or start from scratch after backing up what you need
<Quagmire> hello, I went to play a dvd and of course it says I'm missing codecs ...uh in the windows world I've always used VLC and never once been asked to add codecs ...I'm using codecs with ubuntu 8.10 and well I'm shocked. What codecs do I need?
<duvnell> so if I had it formatted properly, then I might not get asked to format and not corrupt the parition table
 * tiyowan agrees with vaxius.
<Quagmire> I meant to say I'm using VLC with 8.10
<duvnell> vaxius: but I just rewrote the table
<vaxius> duvnell: take your *chances
<duvnell> I am
<duvnell> :)
<duvnell> another bottom line now is that window doesn't like linux's format
<tiyowan> It's better to start from scratch and have the relief of knowing that your disk is clean.
<duvnell> ting
<tiyowan> duvnell: Use Partition Magic or EASUS Partition tools for NTFS operations.
<tiyowan> Neve rmix the two toolsets. Causes problems.
<duvnell> I don't think there's anything wrong with the data on the disk.. the partition table was just newly written by a respectable tool.. and the other file systems are apparently okay.. I can't imagine now what is "fishy" with any of the bytes of data on disk which is all there is
<vaxius> duvnell: the reason we're recommending this is that we've both done this, and no partition tables have ever gotten mangled in the process, so there's something more going on than just a disagreement between windows and linux
<tiyowan> vaxius: Could it be that his Win partition doesn't have the active flag?
<tiyowan> duvnell: The problem is with the Windows installer.
<vaxius> tiyowan: doesn't matter, the bootloader in the mbr (even Windows's) knows what's bootable and what isn't
<Quagmire> about those codecs???
<tiyowan> vaxius: True. This just doesn't make any sense.
<duvnell> tiyowan: yes.. I agree. the problem seems to be in it's wanting to create the parittion to install on.. I believe if I have properly have it ready for it to begin with then it won't do that step and I won't experience the problem
<duvnell> ..seems to be *during* it's wanting..
<onetinsoldier> Quagmire: if you're using vlc, i too am surprised to hear any complaints about missing codecs
<tiyowan> duvnell: You wouldn't happen to have a WinXP Pro CD would you?
<mker> Quagmire, VLC doesn't use external codecs and I doubt it's actually asking your for any
<vaxius> duvnell: i simply don't think the blame lies with windows (yes it's painful to say that), and you're better off with a fresh disk
<duvnell> tiyowan: I wish
 * chalcedony smiles
<msutton> What's a good linux bittorrent client?
<chalcedony> do i need to reboot to change monitors?
<msutton> commandline version
<Firefishe> msutton: ktorrent works for me
<mker> msutton, rtorrent
<vaxius> msutton: i use transmission
<duvnell> msutton: azureus
<Quagmire> it just crashed ...showed about a half a second of video and BOOM
<duvnell> java.. hog.. but nice
<msutton> lol
<tiyowan> duvnell: I second vaxius on this. My gut feeling says it would be better to just wipe out the disk and start clean. Better to work now, than get a very nasty surprise later.
<mker> duvnell, vaxius, that's not command line
<msutton> Transmission is what I use on my OS X box. Does it run via commandline?
<onetinsoldier> msutton: i always like the 'heavy one', Azureus
<mker> msutton, no. use rtorrent
<psudo>  * Starting web server apache2                                           [fail]
<psudo>      <----- can some one help me out with this this is all it gives me
<msutton> k
<duvnell> yes it is.. $java auzureus
<vaxius> mker: true, but i've never seen anyone use a commandline bittorrent client, and i wonder why anyone would want to
<oOarthurOo> msutton: transmission is command line too.
<msutton> Because GUIs are for L7 losers.
<mker> vaxius, still that's what he asked for.
<msutton> lol
<Expecto> @vaxius: they're lighter
<oOarthurOo> msutton: That's why you have to install transmission-gtk to use it via gui
<msutton> None of my linux boxes have guis.
<msutton> I never saw the point
<chalcedony> msutton: right on
<Expecto> @msutton: now that's overkill
<vaxius> Expecto: that's why i like transmission light, fast (though a bit limited in the settings area)
<mker> msutton, most people who use command line bittorrent client use rtorrent. apparently transmission can also be used in command line, didn't know that. but I think the best bet would be rtorrent (I've used it myself and its great)
 * oOarthurOo golf claps for msutton, who uses ubuntu but no gui's
<Quagmire> nope zero snobbery in the linux world ...LOL
<nnull> lawl
<msutton> If I have to use a GUI its because its something that only works in Windows or Mac
<chalcedony> hehe
<Expecto> @oOarthurOo: oh the irony
<Quagmire> what not go back to horse and buggy and be a REAL man
<Quagmire> LOL
<Expecto> Giggidy!
<tiyowan> msutton: No GUI? Wicked,  man.
<chalcedony> Quagmire: er you're running Linux?
<Quagmire> nope
<Quagmire> I'm a newbie using ubuntu
<chalcedony> ok
<msutton> The other thing that sorta makes a GUI work is a monitor.
<msutton> I only have 1
<onetinsoldier> command line is hard to beat for some things... gui, is hard to beat for some things
<msutton> And no KVMs
<cr4z3d> ouch no KVMs..
<Quagmire> now the dvd drive is lost ...its late, I'm sleepy, been banging the keys since early this morning
<msutton> cr4z3d, that's why the invented SSH.
<Quagmire> time for sleep
<nnull> I have most of my boxes setup to only interpret binary input from the keyboard for input, i don't don't go for this kernal, os, layered programing gizzwizz!
<msutton> I'm currently using 4 computers.
<cr4z3d> msutton: ah good point
<vaxius> well, i use the terminal for almost everything, but for bittorrent, i just want to click the torrent in firefox, click ok when transmission opens it, and then it's happily downloading
 * oOarthurOo snickers at nnull
<cr4z3d> telnet came first though i believe
<hakr> NO.
<msutton> Lol, yeah. terminal services
<mker> this is a support channel, go to ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<hakr> The chicken came first.
<chx> I am running Hardy and would like have the 27 kernel. i am wondering whether it'd be possible to add the intrepid repos to my sources list and somehow convince apt-get to use those repos for the necessary kernel packages. I presume this is possible, is there some docs I could read on this ? someone would please guide me?
<msutton> mker: aye aye
<nickrud> !kernel | chx
<ubottu> chx: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<msutton> Thanks for the BT client suggestions
<nickrud> chx and compiling is probably a better choice than mixing sources
<mchelen> is there any way to install adobe air besides running the .bin from adobe's site?
<deadlyallance900> what program would i use to convert .3g2 files to one of these  .asf, .avi, .m1v, .mp2, .mp2v, .mpe, .mpeg, .mpg, .mpv2, .wm, and .wmv
<mker> chx, I don't know if this is for the kernel or only apps but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports maybe? though I'd trust nickrud before me.
<chalcedony> in ubuntu 8.4 i have two CRT monitors, 18" and 15" definitely not usb, do i need to turn it off to add a 21" and eliminate the 15" ?
<onetinsoldier> chx: yeah, the kernel package probably has way to many dependencies to overcome, but you can always compile your own from source(non-package that way)
<chx> nickrud: are you sure? It's not like the kernel woudl use anything from the system ... i just wonder. I know how to compile a kernel, thanks.
<nickrud> chx, if there's one on backports, go for it
<vaxius> deadlyallance900: i think vlc might be able to
<deadlyallance900> vaxuis thanks
<nickrud> chx, if you're comfortable compiling, you could pull the debs from packages.ubuntu.com and use dpkg. But I don't recommend, or support that
<oOarthurOo> chx: What you want to do is run a mixed system, which you should think long and hard about and be prepared to reinstall if you break things. Then, once you want to do it you should read Lavene's guide on debianforums on running a mixed system. What you're gonna want to do is add the intrepid repos, set them at a lower priority so that nothing is ever installed, except what you explicitly demand, then use apt-get install the new 
<kheewa> hi i am kheea brar how are you all of you
<nnull> chalcedony¬ eliminate the 15" take it out with a sledge hammer, ELIMINATE IT! FINISH HIM! heh
<onetinsoldier> chx: i bet i can name a package right off the top of my head that's kernel package dep.. module-init-tools... that's just one example, of many i'm sure
<nickrud> three points for onetinsoldier
<duvnell> yay.. preformatting in recover mode, then rebooting and installing to that didnt' force to format
<chalcedony> nnull: after i'm sure the 21" is compatible
<Phantom__> how do i use the dead keys?
<nnull> chalcedony¬ what kind of video card you have?
<nnull> chalcedony¬ nvidia?
<chx> compile it is then.
<chalcedony> nnull: i'm not sure, i guess i forgot, how can i tell?
<tiyowan> duvnell: That's great. :-)
<chx> I thought after 15 years I can stop compiling kernels :) naivity.
<nickrud> chx, you might want to look over the patches in the intrepid kernel, see if you want to include any of them. But hey, I said I wouldn't support this ;)
<chalcedony> nickrud: they will do what they want to..
<nnull> chalcedony¬ oh dear heh, let me get this straight do you have 2 monitors hooked up to 1 gfx card? want to remove one of these and replace with 21" no or?
<chalcedony> nnull: yes i do
<nickrud> chalcedony, nothing wrong per se in rolling your own kernel, I just don't any more. I'm not running cutting edge stuff, and bleeding edge has damaged my brain
<chalcedony> i LOVE my two monitors..
<nnull> did you configure these to do so? or someone else?
<chx> so just pull the source debs and recompile under Hardy.
<nnull> because if you set them up, should be obvious how to change them :s
<chalcedony> nnull: i guess i did ..
<linux_user400354> anybody seen this error before? Unable to open URL Error launching "xdg-open 'http://www.illwillpress.com/'": Failed to create pipe for communicating with child process (Too many open files)
<chalcedony> obvious.. i asked 1 question
<nnull> chalcedony¬ how did you change em dude? editting .conf files or using say nvidia-settings ?
<nnull> chalcedony¬ and im trying to answer, but for different cards etc there are different things to consider
<chalcedony> nnull: oh
<chalcedony> nnull: then i need to ask it what kind of card it is
<nnull> if you editted xorg.conf, remove what you added for the 2nd monitor, shutdown, remove 15" , add 21" , reboot, add the 21" like you added the 15"
<chalcedony> that was a year or so ago
<chalcedony> i told him i had to reboot.. he said "you don't need to reboot" ..
<chalcedony> there is only one thing wrong with running vim.. .swp files .
<Parvo> is anyone familiar with this how to? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Parvo> is there a more updated one?
<Phantom__> Parvo: not me
<boozary> hi all
<Phantom__> gi
<Phantom__> hi
<nnull> well if you are de-attaching and reattaching electrical components while the box is on, while i agree it's possible not to need to, my way is a safe bet.. especially considering the infrastructure of older hardware tech's (such as id expect of your 15"er)
<nnull> chalcedony¬ ^
<boozary> how to i can resolve this problem ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/84687/ please help me
<Parvo> anyone familiar with xorg.conf?
<chalcedony> Parvo: there's a 2008 post on the page you mentioned
<Parvo> oh cool
<oOarthurOo> chx: boozary looks like you setup your vm with fixed disk space instead of dynamic. Trying running sudo apt-get clean in your vm then trying again.
<chalcedony> Parvo: there is a channel for #xorg
<onetinsoldier> boozary: 28 Could not reserve enough space for object heap  -that's not a nice error to get. might try rebooting and trying again. i don't know if rebooting will help tho. might just get the same error.
<nnull> Parvo¬ the guys in #xorg know a thing or two about it ;)
<boozary> oOarthurOo, this is in vps i have 1.5GB space
<Parvo> ok i'll try it thx
<onetinsoldier> boozary: or probably what oOarthurOo says
<boozary> onetinsoldier, oops thank you :-) too oOarthurOo
<chx> oOarthurOo: ?
<oOarthurOo> boozary: sudo apt-cache clean sorry
<oOarthurOo> chx: misdirected... plz ignore
<boozary> oOarthurOo, this is not work my cache is cleaned
<boozary> ty
<nnull> boozary¬ ive found it's a good idea to always use dynamic for home use mostly, as it will safe diskspace as well as using as much as it needs.. win win imo
<Parvo> chalcedony: sorry, i dont see the 2008 post.
<Parvo> oh duh
<Parvo> my bad
<chx> sure
<nnull> as well as only*
<onetinsoldier> boozary: you're welcome.. but oOarthurOo has the better solution since that was not a 'memory heap' type of error
<boozary> nnull, this is exactly but i have a vps and it is just 2.5gb and 1.5 gb is free
<nnull> ahh kkk
<nnull> i need to stop jumping in on questions late hehe ;)
<oOarthurOo> boozary: Ahh.. I misunderstood. I thought you were saying you had 1.5 gb of space total.
<boozary> :-s oOarthurOo
<oOarthurOo> boozary: plus the original command was correct. Sorry... I've spent the last three days trying to learn yum commands.
<meoblast001> mingw32-make.. whats its ubuntu name?
<nnull> lol oOarthurOo, take that blue hat off dammit!! :P
<boozary> oOarthurOo, your welcome np :-x Thank you anyways
<Phantom__> anyone knows how to use deadkeys?
<onetinsoldier> meoblast001: mingw32 - Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler  and... mingw32-binutils mingw32-runtime
<tiyowan> deadkeys?
<oOarthurOo> nnull: Can't. Looks so good on me. :P
<Phantom__> yea, so i can type the eynye or n~
<Phantom__> the "~" on top of the "n"
<brutus> !cry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cry
<brutus> !curse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curse
<oOarthurOo> boozary: But anyway... sometimes this isn't about running out of space or memory, but about corrupted downloads or installs. apt-get clean will force a redownload of the app. So have you run that command I gave you? It is certainly not certain to work... but it is a place to start.
<brutus> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<Bitfish> :D
<sloopy> ñ?
<tiyowan> :-)
<msutton> Where does ubuntu like to put it's libraries and headers? /usr/local/lib?
<Phantom__> yea but i already got it!
<sloopy> Phantom__, like that?
<hitman1985> hi there, quick question, how do i get the desktop cube / compiz to run in the new 8.10 64 bit version :?
<Bitfish> msutton, /usr/lib
<oOarthurOo> boozary: Oh, and if it's a corrupted install as opposed to download then you may find a reboot frees up locked and temp files created by apt. So you may want to sudo apt-get clean, reboot the server, then try again.
<boozary> oOarthurOo, from last light since now i use of this command :D
<ardchoille> !compiz | hitman1985
<ubottu> hitman1985: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sloopy> Phantom__, yeah my laptop was like that from fresh install was annoying
<tiyowan> hitman1985: System -> Preferences -> Compiz Settings Manager
<msutton> Is that where aptitude puts em by default too?
<oOarthurOo> boozary: Ok... well, what is in /var/lib/dpkg/info?
<Bitfish> msutton, yes
<ardchoille> tiyowan: He has to install that before he can use it, assuming he hasn't installed it already
<Phantom__> i select a keyboard layout, and then i selected the KB layout options and change ẗhird levels choosers¨ to anything
<msutton> Thank you Bitfish
<onetinsoldier> no ati fglrx 8.11 package available in 8.10 right now?
<Bitfish> your welcome
<Phantom__> sloopy: ty anyways, but i got it now :)
<dowN70> anyone know how to get rid of this "the application "NetworkManager Applet" (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but is locked"
<hitman1985> tiyowan i dont have that option there :( prolly cuz its an onboard ati 3300hd gfx im running
<dowN70> anyone know how to get rid of this "the application "NetworkManager Applet" (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but is locked" i just want it to connect to my wireless network without putting in a password
<mker> hitman1985, hardware drivers under administration
<ardchoille> hitman1985: that menu item is ccsm, which needs to be installed first.
<hitman1985> mker those are installed :)
<tiyowan> hitman1985: sudo apt-get ccsm
<boozary> oOarthurOo, contain many packages
<boozary> oOarthurOo, wait
<Acedip> i have somehow screwed my system, when i boot, it says error 15 and the cursor keeps on blinking
<b1n42y1> hey all, gimp left a little square, its not a dead pixel coz mouse covers it, how do i get rid of it, tried tty and back to X, want to do this without restarting comp
<b1n42y1> gimp has been closed
<jim_p> Acedip, in grub?
<Acedip> jim_p: ya..
<tiyowan> hitman1985: Plus Hardware Drivers in your System Preferences menu should have the ATI drivers active.
<mker> hitman1985, and you can't choose compiz in preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects (or something like that)?
<jim_p> Acedip, give me a sec
<dowN70> anyone know how to get rid of this "the application "NetworkManager Applet" (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but is locked"
<hitman1985> mker, nope dosent show that, but it shows compiz core and so on is installed in the pckg manager
<dowN70> anyone know how to get rid of this "the application "NetworkManager Applet" (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but is locked" i just want it to connect to my wireless network without putting in a password
<jim_p> dowN70, by removing network manager altogether. piece of headache software.
<mker> b1n42y1, ctrl+alt+backspace (the key that removes text, NOT del) restarts X (and all programs in x, but not the entire system)
<tiyowan> Acedip: Error 15 in GRUB is file not found. You deleted something important.
<ardchoille> hitman1985: yes, compiz core is installed by default, but you need to install ccsm to be able to use the compiz settings manager
<ardchoille> !compiz | hitman1985
<Acedip> jim_p: i cant even try the live cd of ubuntu 8.10, its showing some weird buffer/IO errors but not booting
<b1n42y1> mker: thanks but i dont want to do that
<oOarthurOo> boozary: disregard. This isn't a disk space issue it's a memory issue. And you're far from alone.
<hitman1985> ccsm was wrong, but i got the right command goin on now :)
<jim_p> Acedip, what vga are you on?
<Acedip> jim_p: dont remember, i dont think so
<hitman1985> thanks @ all that helpd :)
<Acedip> jim_p: just put in knoppix to come online
<tiyowan> hitman1985: Type "sudo apt-get ccsm" from a terminal window.
<oOarthurOo> A bit of googling has shown me that donny (me) is way out of his element
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Back.  Had to do a recovery, and now I'm on the old nvidia driver.  Works much faster now ;)
<jim_p> Acedip, 15 : "Error while parsing number"   This error is returned if GRUB was expecting to read a numbur and encountered bad data.
<mker> b1n42y1, ok, but I'm guessing you'll spend more time asking than you would if you did that. good luck anyway.
<tiyowan> jim_p: Isn't Error 15 file not found?
<dowN70> anyone know how to get rid of this "the application "NetworkManager Applet" (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but is locked" i just want it to connect to my wireless network without putting in a password
<jim_p> does anyone on ATI use the radeon or the radeonhd driver WITH some 3d application, like a game?
<Acedip> jim_p: it just said error 15 and the cursor kept blinking at the next line
<b1n42y1> mker: well atm theres no reason why i shouldnt restart but in the future should that come up again and i have a reason ... get my drift
<Hikefu>  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, not ccsm
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: oh, roger that. a recovery? a full recovery of your install?
<jim_p> tiyowan, well blame google! i saw it there
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: anyway, glad to hear it's much faster now!
<tiyowan> jim_p: Maybe GRUB v1.
<gsevil> do you know how to find information about boot service in ubuntu? I want to turn off some to speed up
<jim_p> tiyowan, Acedip, 15 : File not found    This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<Acedip> tiyowan: no its 1.5
<mker> jim_p, I'm sure *someone* does. was that *really* what you wanted to know? don't ask if someone uses the same, ask what you want to know.
<dowN70> anyone know how to get rid of this "the application "NetworkManager Applet" (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but is locked" i just want it to connect to my wireless network without putting in a password
<tiyowan> gsevil: Install startup manager.
<tiyowan> Sorry about the incorrect compiz cmd syntax. :-)
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  no, just booted via kubuntu recovery mode.  Very nice setup.  Got a nice ncurses menu that let me to an fsck, attempt repair at x server, and repair packages.  Nice setup.  I'm sticking with the x driver for this thing.  Proprietary is nice, but is slow.  I may need a commercial x solution (or Wayland if it ever gets off the ground) to be able to use this system completely.
<Firefishe> *do* an fsck
<jim_p> mker, ok. does anyone use the radeon/radeonhd driver in games? (secondlife in particular)
<Hikefu> no prob, you have to run it with ccsm tiyowan
<Acedip> jim_p: i guess so, but when i try in putting the live cd, it dint boot and showed some buffer/IO errors
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm not doing 3D work anyway, so whatevah works.
<dft> allright, is the upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 worth it?
<tiyowan> Acedip: Um, ok. So a file's missing. Did you delete something?
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger that my man
<dft> I'm sure this comes up more than daily?
<Firefishe> dft...if you're stable, I'd wait.
<dowN70> anyone know how to get rid of this "the application "NetworkManager Applet" (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but is locked" i just want it to connect to my wireless network without putting in a password
<jim_p> dft, are you on ati?
<dft> Firefishe: I'm stable
<dft> jim_p: nvidia
<Acedip> tiyowan: dont remember, i dont think so..but though if its saying then i guess it's maybe not wrong
<mker> jim_p, you didn't get my point. just ask what you want to know, don't ask if someone elses uses a program or hardware or whatever and if someone knows the answer they'll give it to you
<Firefishe> dft:  kde 4.1 is nice, but kde 3.5.x is more feature rich.  If you're using GNOME, then perhaps it's worth looking into.  KDE 3.5.x isn't supported in 8.10.  I'd stick with your LTS.
<dft> Firefishe: I'm a Gnome fan
<wsgordon_> whats the terminal command to install kde ?
<jim_p> mker, ok. does anyone use the radeon/radeonhd driver for secondlife?
<Firefishe> dft:  My system has a lot of newer hardware on this laptop--Asus G50V-X1, so I needed the newer kernel.
<mker> jim_p, yes, someone does.
<jim_p> wsgordon, sudo apt-get install kde-core                   minimal install, i hate kubuntu-desktop and kde that installs all kde bling bling
<boozary> oOarthurOo, http://boozary.com/info_dpkg.txt
<dft> I think I'll stay where I am, everything pretty much works well
<jim_p> wsgordon, the packages named "kubuntu-desktop" and "kde"
<tiyowan> Acedip: Try doing a text-based install of grub off a LiveCD?
<dft> just can't write to my DVDR/CDR drives
<DaveKong> downN70 remove "network manager" from in synaptic and then if you want some ideas for other ways to configure your connection check out the arch wiki
<wsgordon_> jim_p whats the minimal install leave out
<DaveKong> dowN70, look up two a comment
<Firefishe> dft:  I have a four year old Pentium 4 desktop machine that is still running debian etch 2.6.16.  KDE 3.2, I think, or 3.4.  I'm not messing with it ;)
<tiyowan> Acedip: But wait...how did this problem start exactly? Did you have a working ubuntu system?
<Acedip> tiyowan: u mean using live cd or without it, just from the grub window
<Acedip> tiyowan: yes i did
<jim_p> DaveKong, or use an app like wicd or wlassistant. network manager is not the end of the world!
<mker> wsgordon, just install the whole thing, never mind what jim_p likes or doesn't like, it's your computer not his.
<Acedip> tiyowan: i have mandriva and ubuntu 8.10
<jim_p> mker, lol
<dft> Firefishe: my work system has 8.04 as well a P4 3.2 with an old Geforce 4800
<jim_p> wsgordon, let me find the urls
<nnull> mker¬ unless jim_p has his pc rooted of course hehe ;)
<Firefishe> dft:  With gnu/linux
<Firefishe> blasted fingers ;)
<DaveKong> jim_p,  yea arch has some nice suggestions I personally hate having to input my wifi password whenever i start up
<Acedip> tiyowan: while using mandriva's boot loader,  i installed it latrer
<mker> nnull, then jim_p can save the poor guy some time and install the package himself :)
<wsgordon_> mker advise is always looked for, and considered, KDE has a lot of ploat
<dft> Firefishe: hardy heron
<Firefishe> dft:  With linux it's not what's new, it's what works good for you.
<tiyowan> Acedip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<nnull> mker¬ hehe indeed.
<dft> Firefishe: trust me I understand
<jim_p> wsgordon, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/kde    and      http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/kde-core            see for yourself
<wsgordon_> I just hate the themes for gnome
<Firefishe> dft:  I'm actually considering Open Solaris 2008.10, although that's a horse of many different colors.  I'll probably just stick with linux.  Perhaps Mint, Perhaps Gentoo, Perhaps Arch.  Perhaps Slackware, provided I can figure everything out.
<boozary> oOarthurOo, ty, not mind bbl
<Firefishe> 2008.11 actually
<onetinsoldier> wsgordon: well, what window manager do you use?
<Ohkie> simple question i guess....... i have a folder with 15 wmv files that i want to convert to avi with mencoder. ive got the convert command down....... i just want to know is there any way i can write the instruction so that it will convert all of the files?
<dft> Firefishe: my work is a CentOS house, but I much prefer Ubuntu for desktops
<UnknownUser57> j #c
<dft> I used to run e16 on freebsd
<Firefishe> dft:  Is CentOS built on debian?
<nnull> Firefishe¬ afaik
<dft> Firefishe: no, RHEL
<nnull> ^^
<Firefishe> dft:  Ah
<Firefishe> dft:  Did you like FreeBSD for desktop use much?
<dft> Firefishe: primarily for the better 3rd party compatibility
<dft> Firefishe: it was quite a chore to get things working they way I wanted, especially on the Acer laptop I was using
<nnull> dft¬ where/if at all did you find fBSD fell short?
<dft> nnull: never really did
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ohkie> guys is it possible to rename a heap of files at the same time in terminal?
<dft> at the time I was all fbsd, great learning experience
<hogela> あいうえお
<Ab3L> hello
 * Firefishe going to offtopic
<Expecto> I'm looking into turning an old HP notebook into an he media center. Recommendations other than myth?  And if not, is myth simple enough?
<nnull> Firefishe¬ beware of the troll's
<Firefishe> hogela:  What is that?  I can actually see the characters
<ardchoille> !jp | hodela
<ubottu> hodela: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<DaveKong> when did ubuntu decide to make their wiki ugly with google adds etc?
<DaveKong> I remember it looking a lot better a week ago
<krish> i installed ubuntu hardy desktop edition on acer aspire 9300, the wi-fi is working fine, but the LAN is not gettting connected. Please help me.
<tiyowan> !offtopic | me
<ubottu> me: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mker> DaveKong, I don't see any ads. Maybe you should get Adblock Plus?
<wsgordon_> Finaly found a flash captuer pluging for linux
<krish>  i installed ubuntu hardy desktop edition on acer aspire 9300, the wi-fi is working fine, but the LAN is not gettting connected. Please help me.
<DaveKong> mker guess they just went to a good search engine and so it gives google add results but I should bring this up somewhere else
<DaveKong> *goggle
<krish>  i installed ubuntu hardy desktop edition on acer aspire 9300, the wi-fi is working fine, but the LAN is not gettting connected. Please help me.
<[c0re]> krish, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<\Kira> what would be the best directories to back up for a game and web server?
<krish> c0re: what will this command do?
<\Kira> Im thinking /etc/ and /root/ and, of course /home/
<ardchoille> krish: pastebinit is a nice cli app that helps people pastebin things
<[c0re]> krish, that command will pastebin your network configure file
<ibuntyou> Whats a good antivirus for ubuntu?
<\Kira> !hi | !hi
<ubottu> !hi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<\Kira> well, that was boring...
<ardchoille> !av | ibuntyou
<ubottu> ibuntyou: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<[c0re]> \Kira, get a extra hdd
<krish> c0re: will that make my network work in acer aspire?
<\Kira> [c0re]: I have one, im just wondering what I should back up
<Ab3L> is someone running ubuntu hardy and virtualbox?
<[c0re]> krish, will you do that or not?
<[c0re]> krish, now plz stop asking Q
<krish> c0re: iaaam doing tht
<ibuntyou> ty
<onetinsoldier> ibuntyou: i think Panda is a commercial one.
<ardchoille> krish: [c0re] is trying to get you to pastebin your interfaces file in hopes he can help you fix your issue
<jim_p> does anyone use the radeon/radeonhd driver in games? (secondlife in particular)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys i need some help with vpnc
<mker> Ab3L, just ask what you want to know, don't ask if someone elses uses a program or hardware or whatever and if someone knows the answer they'll give it to you
<jim_p> oh i also found a secondlife repo!
<ibuntyou> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<onetinsoldier> ibuntyou: clamav is available as an ubuntu package
<[c0re]> ibuntyou, but you dont need any antivirus :p
<[c0re]> ibuntyou, YOUR UBUNTU is HAPPY WITHout A/V
<pronoy> can anyone tell me the official channel for ubuntu gaming arena ?
<ibuntyou> lol
<ibuntyou> I use winxp too, so...
<[c0re]> install antivirus on xp
<[c0re]> :p
<krish> c0re: iam getting could nt find package pastebinit
<mker> pronoy, don't know if there is one, there's a section in the forums dedicated to it though.
<tiyowan> No A/V, no malware, no spyware, no defragmenter...total freedom.
<pronoy> mker: ok...ubuntuforums.org
<ibuntyou> Where can I get A/V??
<Ab3L> i am running ubuntu hardy and i had problems running virtualbox after the last kernel update, so i updated virtualbox following a guide in ubuntu docs. then i installed kubuntu 8.10 as virtual machine. the problem now is that i cannot install the guest additions.
<jim_p> ibuntyou, install some antivirus to scan any suspicious file if you share files with xp. but dont run it all the time
<[c0re]> krish, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<[c0re]> .
<mker> ibuntyou, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html read the "adding and removing software" part
<ardchoille> ibuntyou: !virus | ibuntyou
<onetinsoldier> you can get your winxp anti-virus to scan your linux install if they are on the same computer
<[c0re]> ibuntyou, sudo apt-get install clamav
<jim_p> ibuntyou, antivir, avg and fprot also have linux versions
<[c0re]> lol
<ibuntyou> ok, tyvm guys.
<Ab3L> the log of failed installation is here:  http://pastebin.com/d37eea26
<wsgordon> are there cell phone sync tools for ubuntu ?
<Ab3L> wsgordon: it depends of the cell phone
<[c0re]> wsgordon, gummu
<[c0re]> !info gummu
<ubottu> Package gummu does not exist in intrepid
<Ab3L> wsgordon: i am using multisync
<[c0re]> ergh
<wsgordon> Ab3L it's a htc smartphone,
<msutton> how the hell is make not installed on the server version of ubuntu by default?!
<[c0re]> !info gammu
<ubottu> gammu (source: gammu): Mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.0-1build1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 716 kB
<[c0re]> !info wammu
<msutton> or GCC!
<ubottu> wammu (source: wammu): Phone manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27-1 (intrepid), package size 423 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<msutton> zomg
<shauno> msutton: I think build-essential is a much saner place for it.  a server isn't usually a development box.
<[c0re]> wsgordon, what cell phone?
<msutton> yeah, but how the heck do you install stuff that you have to build then?
<wsgordon> the HTC excalibure
<wsgordon> S621 by htc.
<Ab3L> wsgordon: did you get a look to http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux.html ?
<C0nn0R_> msutton: extract the tar file and then cd to the new directory and then ./configure then make then sudo make install.
<msutton> magic!
<C0nn0R_> If you mean compileing software right ?
<Ab3L> wsgordon: did you give a look to http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux.html ?
<shauno> msutton: I'm enough of a nerd that'd I'd build packages on my laptop, so they can be tracked, managed and updated easier.  but apt-get install build-essential if you need to build in-place, isn't a huge deal
<[c0re]> wsgordon, www.gammu.org
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys, i am having issues with network-manager-vpnc, i can connect to the vpn server via terminal invocation of the vpnc program, but cant seem to get it to work with nm?
<Ab3L> also wammu is fine to explore cell phones
<msutton> I've never tried to build into packages
<krish> c0re: network itself is not connecting, hence iam nt able to install anything. iam now in another machine on hte same network to join here
<wsgordon> I just want to manage the phone files from the pc
<[c0re]> Ab3L, wammu wont work without gammu :p
<Supavisah> What Linux editor will allow this extensiveness of highlighting customization - http://www.pastie.org/private/utlo8fvu3edasgt61o3hsa ?
<Ab3L> right, but using synaptic gammu is installed by default when you get wammu
<wsgordon> I'd like to toast the windows smart phone and install a moile linux
<Supavisah> Because I really love the twilight style, it's easy on the eyes and allows me to code more, anyone?
<wsgordon> right now i got to sit and wait for kde to install
<[c0re]> i believe you cant connect windows phone to linux
<dft> ohletmeinnowgodd: what type of cisco vpn concentrator are you hitting?
<wsgordon> c0re i dont believe linux cant access a windows phone, thats hard to believe.
<gaminggeek> Supavisah: gedit?
<Supavisah> I'll look into it.
<tiyowan> Supavisah: emacs?
<wsgordon> c0re with linux theres always a way,
<dft> ohletmeinnowgodd: I had a tricky time of getting that working too
<Supavisah> I'll look into that too.
<[c0re]> wsgordon, i believe there is no apps made yet for windows phone
<dft> ohletmeinnowgodd: vpnc has a know issue with PIX fw's as the vpn concentrator
<dft> ohletmeinnowgodd: you won't stay connected for more than 5mins
<tiyowan> Supavisah: I don't think there's anything that emacs *can't* do.
<Supavisah> aha
<wsgordon> if i can just access the phone and folders, not so much the os.
<Supavisah> LATEX?
<Ab3L> question: how can i install virtualbox guest additions in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<wsgordon> back in a bit.
<[c0re]> ANSWER: I dont know... maybe your best friend can help you (google.com)
<[c0re]> :D
<shauno> tiyowan: last I heard, emacs still didn't boot.  it's most of an OS, but it's still not standalone
<tiyowan> shauno: Hehehe. :-)
<Ab3L> [c0re]: -_____-
<cjones> what is a good windows movie maker like program?
<[c0re]> cjones, www.getdeb.org try there
<maco> uh, for reference, yes, emacs CAN do LaTeX
<maco> cjones: thats not really a site MOTU likes to have pointed out...
<headcheese> Has anyone ever have probs install .exe file in Virtual Box?  I have a fresh XP load on VBox, and every app I try to install from a cd says "not a valid win32 application".
<maco> cjones: cinelerra is the only video editing app i know of. i know there are a handful but i forget the others' names.
<cjones> i know kino so for dv but i have 3g2 movies
<cjones> maco thanks i ll give it a try
<Skarpz> hey
<Skarpz> anybody awake?
<Mechdave> Nope
<headcheese> Anyone every have probs with Virtual Box?
<maco> Skarpz: no, we're all zombies
<Skarpz> oh
<maco> zombies have no concept of awake or asleep
<Skarpz> that's too bad
<Appiah> no virtualbox works fine
<maco> heh go ahead
<Mechdave> Skarpz, we are the un dead
<Skarpz> Can I ask a question besides this one?
<almark1> Hello all, I would like to know how to set alsamixer to my card not pulseaudio.
<jim_p> headcheese, what is your vbox problem??
<Ab3L> my problem with vbox is that it says alway "unable to build kernel module"
<Ab3L> jim_p: if you want to see the log :  http://pastebin.com/d37eea26
<jim_p> Ab3L, is it the ose or the closed source version?
<Mechdave> !ask | Skarpz
<ubottu> Skarpz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ab3L> jim_p: ose
<whuffor> I never get why people ask permission to ask a question? No one can hinder you to ask it anyway
<Skarpz> To the zombies: My computer is acting busy as if something is running to make it go slow and I don't know what's going on. It's acting like something was wrong in windows when I had windows. Can anyone help me out?
<jim_p> Ab3L, vbox 1.5* that you try to install was closed source! it has been deprecated because some dependencies changed
<Mechdave> whuffor, I spoze some who are unsure of the reception they will get may be a little nervous about asking the percieved wrong kind of question
<shauno> whuffor: the real world teaches people not to interupt.  IRC requires it.  It's not always an entirely intuitive transition
<Mechdave> Skarpz, Ok what does your System Monitor say?
<jim_p> Ab3L, cant you install it through apt?
<whuffor> Mechdave: Yes. I suspect it's the equivalent of being polite in a RL conversation
<[c0re]> Skarpz, sudo killall gdm
<cjones> what folder is the sources.lst ?
<Skarpz> System monitor?
<adam7> cjones: /etc/apt I think
<headcheese> jim_p: It was a cd/dvd-rom setting for the machine.  There was a check box for "Enable Pass Through".  I checked it and now it works.  Thanks for asking though.
<cjones> adam7 thanks
<jim_p> headcheese, lol you are welcome
<adam7> cjones: and it's sources.list, not sourcse.lst
<Mechdave> Skarpz, System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<[c0re]> cjones, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ab3L> jim_p: no. i can not use apt, because i am running ubuntu hardy and from the last update of the kernel virtualbox does not run anymore.
<Mechdave> whuffor, I guess you are correct :)
<Ab3L> jim_p: i made the update of virtualbox by using the source code
<jim_p> Ab3L, well you need to remake the module for the new kernel then
<jim_p> i do that on every kernel update
<Skarpz> no process killed
<[c0re]> Skarpz, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Ab3L> jim_p: i think is what i did, but where do i find the guest additions?
<Skarpz> command not found?
<[c0re]> lmao
<jim_p> Ab3L, well the guest additions are installed on the guest os and they are part pf vbox
<jim_p> *of
<[c0re]> Skarpz, what are you using? kde or gnome?
<Skarpz> kde
<[c0re]> Skarpz, try this sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<[c0re]> lmao
<[c0re]> ................................
<Ab3L> jim_p: but the screen on the virtual machine is always 800x600...
<Mechdave> [c0re], maybe he didn't like the zombies thing??
<[c0re]> Mechdave, maybe he does
<[c0re]> :D
<Mechdave> lol
<Ab3L> jim_p: i think i have to do something in the guest os to activate guest addistions.
<jim_p> Ab3L, do you get a "Install vbox additions" in the devices menu in a guest os window?
<zjm> aa
<[c0re]> !lol | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sja_> hello, all! i reinstall Xserver, and now i have next problem. After login in GDM i see window with text: "... i not search your session, i run terminal", and running gnome-terminal (under X), but i type in terminal gnome-session, all loading and working OK. help please :)
<whuffor> Good luck getting ppl to refrain from doing that, ubottu :)
<bluecat> ／？
<[c0re]> sja_, explain a little bit more
<Appiah> ubottu: omg lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg lol
<bluecat> WHO
<[c0re]> sja_,  and english
<whuffor> What if ppl in RL actually did laugh out loud as often as they type it on the computer. They would appear deranged
<[c0re]> ubottu: gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<[c0re]> ubottu: [c0re]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c0re]
<[c0re]> lol
<sja_> [c0re], you don't understand me ?
<[c0re]> no
<biouser> I have an iptables script in /etc/network/interfaces ... how can I restart that there? sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart did not seem to be the one
<Ab3L> jim_p: i have not that window. i have a all black screen with inside a small desktop of size 800x600
<[c0re]> !network | biouser
<ubottu> biouser: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mechdave> biouser, iptables -F (i think... meant to flush iptables)
<jim_p> Ab3L, when you launch a guest os, does nt it get its own window?
<Mechdave> biouser, iptables /path/to/script
<biouser> Mechdave, I think that is the one
<khalfan> anybody here uses ekiga?
<Ab3L> jim_p: no. it starts immediatly with that all black screen.
<biouser> khalfan I have in the recent past
<jim_p> Ab3L, full screen?
<whynot> let me ask you a clonezilla question, please.  I know it's not an ubuntu issue, but I couldn't find out any clonezilla help channel.
<Ab3L> jim_p: yes
<biouser> khalfan hoping to get into it some more and maybe learn about asterisk
<Mechdave> biouser, http://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables
<alkisg1> Hello... when we run "gksu gedit", a dialog comes up which prompts us for a password. Does this dialog have a name? (like "uac dialog" for the windows semi-equivelant?)
<Mechdave> alkisg1, it is called gksudo
<khalfan> biouser...did you manage to get it to work?
<Ab3L> jim_p: if i have to deactivate it, do you know how to switch it off ?
<jim_p> Ab3L, then press the vbox key (for me is right ctrl) + F to exit full screen!
<biouser> khalfan
<biouser> yes
<whynot> Do I have to make home/partimag directory manually before I save image in clonezilla?
<khalfan> when i start it..i always get a message saying that i failed to register and that it timed out
<Zitter> hi, is it possible to setup raid1 when installing?
<biouser> khalfan you are going to want to find a link to a better repo probably still, this was only about a week ago
<jim_p> Zitter, software or hardware raid?
<whynot> Does it make the directory automatically by itself?
<Zitter> jim_p, software
<jim_p> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alkisg1> Mechdave, for example, when I run synaptic, the commandline is: /usr/bin/sudo -H -S -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS -u root -- /usr/sbin/synaptic
<biouser> khalfan look for v3.0.1 in a repository that is not in your sources and it will fix it
<alkisg1> There's no gksudo there
<khalfan> biouser, i've got hardy installed on ...and i've got version 3.0.0 installed
<Ab3L> jim_p: ok. now i have the window. i clicked on "install guest addition" in the menu
<[c0re]> alkisg1, there is
<[c0re]> !gksudo | alkisg1
<ubottu> alkisg1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<biouser> khalfan close all of the ports if you opened any in your router and use stun
<comradekingu> I got a problem, "uname -a" is showing the wrong date, but "hwclock" returns the right time and date
<Mechdave> alkisg1, you got me mate, I don't know the dialog name
<alkisg1> [c0re]: I didn't use sudo. Ubuntu automatically used sudo when I went to the menu and selected "synaptic"
<khalfan> biouser, how do i use stun?
<alkisg1> Mechdave: thanks man
<Ab3L> jim_p: ok. now i have the window. i clicked on "install guest addition" in the menu, but the size of the desktop is always too small
<[c0re]> lol
<biouser> khalfan hmm, do you get a choice in the configuration or preferences maybe?
<jim_p> Ab3L, what is the guest os in it?
<alkisg1> [c0re]: So I think this dialog is *not* part of the gksudo program
<Ab3L> jim_p:  kubuntu 8.10
<[c0re]> alkisg1, is it asking for password?
<alkisg1> [c0re]: System => Settings => Synaptic package manager. That's the dialog I'm talking about
<khalfan> biouser, i don't get a choice besides setting the account name and password, and the configuration assistant has nothing about it
<alkisg1> [c0re]: it's the same one that gksudo uses. But I don't think it's part of gksudo.
<khalfan> biouser, i'm behind a router, but i don't think that should affect the register process to ekiga
<jim_p> Ab3L, well vbox additions is an iso that mounts on the guest os drive. navigate there from the terminal in kubuntu (i guess its /media/cdrom) and run        sudo sh VboxAdditions-something.sh
<ardchoille> alkisg: the command for System Administration Synaptic Package Manager is "gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic"
<ardchoille> so it uses gksu
<alkisg> ardchoille: I run synaptic, and then switch to tty1 and did ps aux. There wasn't any gksu running...
<jojo1224> i know this is the ubuntu irc but what should i use for a http/smb server? ubuntu server? freenas? openfiler?
<Skarpz> [c0re]: I think that helped out. Can you repeat the command so I may do it later?
<alkisg> ardchoille: that's what I got: /usr/bin/sudo -H -S -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS -u root -- /usr/sbin/synaptic
<[c0re]> lol
<ardchoille> alkisg: Of course not, gksu ran and handed perms off to Synapitc
<Milos> Because I'm trying to configure NDISwrapper, how can I get the files (http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/misc/ndiswrapper-common) in .deb format?
<Mechdave> alkisg, http://www.nongnu.org/gksu/
<alkisg> ardchoille: I did ps aux *before* putting the password, while the dialog was showing
<[c0re]> lmaooo
<[c0re]> Mechdave, <Skarpz> [c0re]: I think that helped out. Can you repeat the command so I may do it later?
<[c0re]> llol
<[c0re]> Skarpz, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<ardchoille> probably using libs
<Skarpz> what?
<[c0re]> this one?
<Skarpz> yup
<ardchoille> [c0re]: Please stop with the "lol" stuff
<bazhang> [c0re], please stop
<alkisg> Mechdave: I'm talking about this dialog: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/images/ubuntu-update-manager-permission-required.png
<[c0re]> why?
<jojo1224> i know this is the ubuntu irc but what should i use for a http/smb server? ubuntu server or openfiler?
<Ab3L> jim_p: i get always the same error
<hotcat> who can give me some suggestions about how to use xchat?
<alkisg> ardchoille: well, I'm writing a manual and I just wanted a name for it... I'll just name it "the password prompting dialog" ... :P
<ardchoille> alkisg: that works
<alkisg> ardchoille, Mechdave: thanks
<jim_p> Ab3L, try a newer version of vbox then and dont compile it on your own. both the ose version and the modules are in apt
<Mechdave> alkisg, would that be part of update manager?
<alkisg> Mechdave: no, it's a part of some ubuntu lib, pops up whenever administrative rights are required
<jojo1224> plz answer, what os should i use for a http/smb server? ubuntu server or openfiler?
<Mechdave> alkisg, interesting bit of detective work required there :)
<ardchoille> alkisg: If you really want to know, I suppose you could check the source code for gksu
<cjones> maco it was a pain to install at first but so far looks like fun
<Mechdave> jojo1224, depends on what you think yourself
<jim_p> Ab3L, are you on hardy?
<Ab3L> yes
<Ab3L> jim_p: the problem is that hardy is running with the kernel 2.6.24-22, and the last virtualbox-ose is  2.6.24-21
<Ab3L> jim_p: that's because i needed to compile it by myself
<whynot> I need some help about using clonezilla.  Someone help me, please.
<Mechdave> !ask | whynot
<ubottu> whynot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whynot> ubottu/Actually, it's not a ubuntu issue, I don't want to bother you.  I'm sorry but I'll ask Mechdave.  Thanks.  Do I have to make home/partimag directory manually?
<gnounc> hello
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnounc> i have a program segfaulting
<gnounc> and i was just wondering how i could read its error output
<whynot> Mechdave/ My question is simple.  Do I have to make home/partimag directory manually or clonezilla makes that directory automatically?
<jim_p> Ab3L, you can install the 2.6.24-21 kernel and do your work
<Ab3L> jim_p: do you mean that the solution for the moment is to downgrade the kernel?
<jim_p> Ab3L, there is also the closed source solution if you dont mind
<whynot> I checked out the clonezilla website, but it's not clear for a newbie like me to understand.
<Mechdave> whynot I guess the safest way of doing it would be to use the live cd
<Ab3L> jim_p: i do. i try to work only with ose.
<sja_> hello, all! help please. my gnome is not starting! starting failsafe terminal, don't gnome! in file .xsession-errors in home directore i find line: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
<jim_p> Ab3L, then i think that a minor downgrade to the kernel is worth the sacrifice
<whynot> Mechdave/I'm using live CD.  but it says ...there is no home/partimag directory.  It means I'm supposed to make that directory manually?
<sja_> [c0re], see up 2 messages please
<alina> hi.. how i can open the var / log / messages in the terminal?
<jim_p> alina, sudo cat /var/log/messages
<Crazyguy> whynot, yes
<trwww1> hello... I'm on a dellbuntu fiesty trying to update the distrobution by pressing the 'Upgrade' button in Update Manager.
<sja_> alina, cd to change directory  or cat to view
<Skarpz> I don't know if the problem is fixed, but it's mostly gone
<Ab3L> jim_p:  ok. thank you.
<trwww1> I'm getting: Error occured during update:
<trwww1> failed to fetch http://.../ubuntu/dist/fiesty/... 404
<alina> thank you
<jim_p> you are welcome alina and Ab3L
<whynot> crazyguy/what if clonezilla makes the directory for itself, the directory will be duplicated...isn['t it?
<Crazyguy> whynot, you're using the clonezilla live cd?
<whynot> crazyguy/yes.
<Crazyguy> whynot, where do you want to save the image?
<whynot> crazyguy/usb external hard drive.
<Crazyguy> whynot, I see, I think you can specify another directory where to save the images but the clonezilla expects that the directory exists
<Crazyguy> whynot, and it makes another directory under that for the image and all the files
<alina> ...I opened var log messages but I can not  view the whole entries..for example the one about yesterday
<alina> sudo cat /var/log/messages
<Crazyguy> whynot, at least that's what it does when you save over the network
<Shan> hello
<jim_p> alina, sudo cat /var/log/messages | more
<alina> thank you
<jim_p> alina, and scroll them like manual pages
<alina> ok
<busfahrer> Excuse me, my system wants to do the following update, but says the package cannot be authenticated, what's wrong?:   libpcre3 [7.6-2.1ubuntu1 -> 7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1]
<alina> ...but how i scroll a manual page?
<hischild> Title bars of windows often get screwed up. The letters will either be unreadable or just go all grey, so i can't see which screen has focus. is there a solution for this?
<alina> jim_p, but how i scroll a manual page?
<whynot> crazyguy/I don't want to make myself  ethno centric, but I have to say the chinese(taiwanese) programmer who made that program seemed to fail to deliver and clarify how to use that good program.
<jim_p> alina, by pressing space or some other button
<gluonman> Is anyone here familiar with the gspca bug in Intrepid and have a possible solution? Logitech Quickcam Express Plus works with Cheese and Xawtv (but with very dark and poor image quality), but will not work with camorama, kopete, or amsn.
<trwww1> hello... I'm on a dellbuntu fiesty trying to update the distribution by pressing the 'Upgrade' button in Update Manager.
<trwww1> I'm getting: Error occured during update: failed to fetch http://.../ubuntu/dist/fiesty/... 404
<trwww1> any advice?
<alina> :-)
<Skrypt> try doing it from the terminal trwww1
<rww> busfahrer: that package is from a Personal Package Archive. PPAs don't support authentication.
<Crazyguy> whynot, well, I found it quite easy to use...
<Skrypt> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<whynot> Thanks anyway, I'm make that directory myself.
<Mechdave> alina, use the down arrow
<hischild> trwww1, feisty is EOL.
<trwww1> Skrypt: it being 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<whynot> I'll try.
<Skrypt> no
<Skrypt> 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<trwww1> hischild: no kidding, thats why I'm trying to update
<gnounc> lol
<busfahrer> rww: Are ppa's enabled by default? I don't remember addding a repository manually...
<hischild> trwww1, you're updating the normal distro, not upgrading to a newer distro.
<hischild> !upgrade | trwww1
<alina> ...can i search for special word in var log messages?
<ubottu> trwww1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Skarpz> Thanks
<rww> busfahrer: nope, they're not. Look in System > Administration > Software Sources > Third-Party Software, or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (and look for entries with "launchpad" in their name)
<Mechdave> alina, use grep
<Skrypt> Alina, man grep
<jim_p> alina, sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep word
<alina> thanks
<crimsun> trwww1: pretty awful timing; feisty was pulled from the archive due to EOL. Are you using the version of update-manager from feisty-updates?
<busfahrer> rww: Dang, it was from the ppa which I added to try out Amarok 2, forgot all about that. Cheers.
<Skarpz> Catch ya lata
<Skarpz> bye Zombies
<trwww1> Skrypt: 'sudo apt-get upgrade' says '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded'
<bbigtrix> ai galera
<crimsun> trwww1: you probably need the alternate installer image of gutsy, then.
<hischild> trwww1, you won't update to a new distro with that command.
<alina> jim_p, sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep word
<alina> nothing happen if i put this in the terminal..:-(
<hischild> !upgrade | trwww1 and crimsun
<ubottu> trwww1 and crimsun: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jhambo_> I'm using kwifimanager.  My connection get dropped several times a day.  After the connection is dropped, the only way I can get it back is to restart the computer.  recommendations?
<trwww1> ok thanks all... have to say thats pretty sad architecture.
<jim_p> alina, what word do you look for?
<bbigtrix> ai alguenm fala portugues
<Zitter> i'm following link to create raid1 from installation. I don't understand why if I choose / as mount point for sda and sdb the installation doesn't continue. any hint?
<alina> error...or something like that
<trwww1> I understand that its EOL... but so EOL I cant even upgrade from it anymore?!?
<Zitter> *sda1 and *sdb1
<hischild> trwww1, what do you mean? Ofcourse you can upgrade to a new distro, but you won't receive updates for it anymore. Look at that link, follow the set of instructions applicable to your case, and you're done.
<alina> jim_p, I looking for error 'cause my pc was freezing yesterday
<crimsun> trwww1: yes, unfortunately. You've been warned before that it was nearing EOL. ;) On the other hand, if do-release-upgrade doesn't do the right thing, then try the ole apt-get method.
<n8tuser> jhambo_-> its a common experience i have with gutsy, i/o interrupt not serviced causes a major lock-up
<jim_p> alina, sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep error
<crimsun> hischild: sorry, I'm not sure why you instructed the bot to tell me about distribution upgrades ;)
<eweb100> Can Anyone help me with my computer freezing?
<alina> jim_p, thanx
<jhambo_> n8tuser: any way to fix?
<n8tuser> alina-> you would not see a log of why your host ever lock up
<Mechdave> alina, you need to replace word with the word you are searching for
<hischild> crimsun, you were talking to trwww1 about it. He needs distro upgrade to 7.10
<jhambo_> I'm on an acer aspire one
<trwww1> crimsun: I somewhat agree... but breaking the Update Manager's Upgrade button? c'mon.
<n8tuser> jhambo_-> i suspect its at the kernel level, nothing you and i can do easily
<corinth> I'm getting an error for every single received message in Evolution. "Junk Check Failed:  Pipe to Bogofilter failed, error code: 3."
<crimsun> hischild: well, I appreciate the notification [but as a former Ubuntu developer...]
<moDumass> hmm, so today i got from 649x480 to 1024x768, but im trying to get 1440x900 any ideas?
<trwww1> going through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades now
<crimsun> trwww1: unfortunately backporting into feisty is rather a non-option.
<eweb100> Can Any One Help me with my comp messing up
<moDumass> its in my xorg.conf, ive got 1440x900
<lahori> could somebody please help me to do the following: point my domain name (example.com) to my ubuntu machine and use it as my vhost for irc...
<eweb100> freezing
<Mechdave> corinth, you need to disable check for junk in preferences
<hischild> crimsun, it's not meant personally to you. Anyway, sorry if you didn't want it.
<bazhang> lahori, as a cloak?
<lahori> bazhang: hmmm, i think so
<bazhang> lahori, ask in #freenode , they can provide one
<rww> lahori: Freenode doesn't do vhosts. If you need to hide your IP address, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks (and discuss the subject further in #freenode, not here)
<crimsun> hischild: no worries. Just surprised that I would receive instructions about upgrading after I've spent years trying to smooth the upgrade experience ;)
<hischild> crimsun, i understand. The instructions weren't for you, but as a note to let you know i gave him the instructions.
<crimsun> hischild: fair enough.
<corinth> Thanks Mechdave!
<lahori> ohh thanks, i will try
<n8tuser> crimsun-> oh so you are part of that upgrade experience eh?  you been around listening to all these complaints when people upgrade and having hell of a time getting things to work again?
<crimsun> n8tuser: believe me, if I had to relive the architecture sessions for hardy, I would speak louder.
<n8tuser> crimsun-> common complaint after an upgrade, wifi or networking dont work and audio
<corinth> n8tuser: You could always create a small partition to do a clean install with, then if everything goes well, upgrade.
<crimsun> n8tuser: yes, I'm well aware of the infamous audio issues. I triage all those bugs (and have done so since warty).
<n8tuser> corinth-> thats my preferred suggestion to people upgrading.
<Timmy> I just updated my graphics cafrd drivers and 1280x1024 is lo longer a resolution option, how can I get this back?
<n8tuser> crimsun-> what do you mean triage? what does that entail?
<jim_p> Timmy, what vga?
<Timmy> jim_p: Yeah.
<jim_p> Timmy, what vga are you on ? lol
<hischild> Timmy, he wants to know what graphics card you have.
<Timmy> Oh! Sorryy :p Its nVidia drivers, 177 I think, updated using the restricted drivers manager.
<crimsun> n8tuser: it means I handle the bug reports, answer questions on ubuntu-users and in various IRC channels, and generally lose what few grey hairs I have remaining.
<Timmy> nvidia 7300gs
<alina>  Connection refused , does this mean that I have restarted the pc?
<Zitter> sorry, do I have to choose *same* mountpoint to partitions in sda1 and sdb1 if i'm configuring them for raid1. I'm doing so, but installation doesn't continue :(
<n8tuser> crimsun-> cool, thanks for the efforts
<Acedip> i have had errors with my grub, cant boot from HDD, running live 8.10, how to re-install grub again ??
<crimsun> n8tuser: (oh, and fix the bugs. Which generally is a thankless job, which I'm sure everyone here who's a volunteer can appreciate.)
<hischild> !grub | ace2001ac7
<ubottu> ace2001ac7: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hischild> Acedip, see above ^
<hischild> ace2001ac7, sorry, wrong nick.
<jojo1224> does anyone here know if openfiler can update itself over the net, becuase i have a older openfiler disc but i want the new openfiler but i have no blank discs
<trwww1> hischild: theres nothing at that link you provided thats going to let me upgrade via the system.
<hischild> trwww1, explain
<n8tuser> crimsun-> anything particular you specialized in?
<crimsun> n8tuser: well, audio...
<crimsun> but generating key certs? not so much.
<trwww1> hischild: I press the update button, and I get:
<trwww1> (4:07:53 AM) trwww1: Error occured during update:
<trwww1> (4:07:53 AM) trwww1: failed to fetch http://.../ubuntu/dist/fiesty/... 404
<hischild> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jojo1224> does anyone here know if openfiler can update itself over the net, becuase i have a older openfiler disc but i want the new openfiler but i have no blank discs to burn the new one with
<trwww1> I went here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<n8tuser> crimsun-> good, i will direct them your way, once i see folks here with audio issues, thats the part i am not familiar either..
<trwww1> from the page you linked
<hischild> trwww1, because the repo's have been taken down. Read the page carefully -->Ubuntu 7.04 does not have ongoing support and has now been removed from the normal archives and mirrors,
<Supavisah> I don't seem to have a terminal link in applications->system tools :S
<trwww1> but none of that is going to help
<crimsun> trwww1: I presume that's from update-manager/do-release-upgrade, so try just updating sources.list(5) manually, then updating and dist-upgrading.
<crimsun> err, sorry.
<Supavisah> Also..
<crimsun> trwww1: I presume that's from update-manager/do-release-upgrade, so try just updating sources.list(5) manually, then updating and dist-upgrading.
<FloodBot3> crimsun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Supavisah> how to install LAMP and when I installed ubuntu via wubi it had all these cool effects, then as soon as I installed my ATI drivers, these cool effects went.
<Supavisah> how do I get these cool effects back/
<hischild> crimsun, he isn't reading the page at all i gave him.
<trwww1> crimsun: update sources.list to what? What it says at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades?
<trwww1> Same error
<Arminas> Supavisah, apps->accesories terminal
<Supavisah> ahh :)
<n8tuser> Supavisah-> wubi is sort of a demo install, you dont really want that to be permanent install eh?
<crimsun> n8tuser: I recommend having reporters follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems (particularly http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh)
<Supavisah> n8tuser, yes I do.
<Supavisah> Okay maybe not :P
<nnooplo_> hi
<nnooplo_> hi all
<Supavisah> If I really like Ubuntu I'll get rid of Windows, but for now how do I get those cool effects back?
<librah> Escriba el texto aquí....hla
<n8tuser> Supavisah-> i dont think twas designed as such.. better go for a pemanent install
<jojo1224> supavisah: goto system - preferences - appearance - visual effects
<Supavisah> jojo1224, it says it can't be enabled.
<mangeshbhende> Hi
<jojo1224> did you try rebooting?
<Supavisah> no..
<Supavisah> I'll try that later.
<Supavisah> What about windows fonts + LAMP?
<hischild> Supavisah, try that first :-) it'll most likely fix your graphical problems.
<moDumass> hey all, earlier someone gave me some hints on how  to add monitors t xorg.conf, and ive got mine a 1440x900@60 how do i add that, because the one thats in there isnt being detected
<jojo1224> rebooting usually fixes stuff
<krish> which wi-fi adapter goes well with ubuntu. Iam using iterpid ibex
<hischild> !lamp | Supavisah
<ubottu> Supavisah: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hischild> !fonts | Supavisah
<ubottu> Supavisah: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<n8tuser> krish-> i can say, broadcom is not the one i would recommend
<krish> which external wi-fi adapter goes well with ubuntu. Iam using iterpid ibex
<gnounc> i have broadcomm weeee
<gnounc> and ubuntu auto installed it pretty nicely
<gnounc> 945 mobile i think
<n8tuser> gnounc-> and you still have hair? hehehe
<gnounc> haha
<gnounc> i tried a lot of other distros
<gnounc> and lost lots of hair..
<gnounc> failed miserably
<gnounc> then ibex came out, JUST installed it today, and was pulling out hair
<n8tuser> i can relate to that
<gnounc> only to realize...that if i would have pulled out the ethernet cord.. wifi would take over LMAO
<gnounc> i was trying to install it wondering why, if everything said it was working, why it wasnt
<jojo1224> i have a broadcom in my laptop and i have only ever got it to work once with ubuntu out of like 20 reinstalls but it was simple on pclinuxOS
<gnounc> yeah, i really liked tinyme, but alas, i could get no nets
<gnounc> wow, thats very creepy, tinyme is based on pclinuxos
<gnounc> but yeah, i have a lenovo 3000 n100..and it doesnt play well with most linux distros
<gnounc> but intrepid ibex got everything right, which was good, cause i was getting really tired of reformatting
<Photoguy> I can't get Blender to run windowed!        Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<gnounc> except i cant get teeworlds 3.4 working
 * croddy mourns the loss of gnome font viewer
<chaos91> Hello?
<Acedip> highly weird, i couldn't live boot from the original ubutu 8.10 cd but did it with the downloaded one, the same thng i remember happening with me with 8.04 also
<Acedip> the original cd showed me series of buffer/IO errros
<chaos91> Can I talk to someone about Ubuntu freezing on me for the n-th time, please?
<Ab3L> jim_p: i found a newer version of VBoxGuestAdditions and i do not have the error any more. Just need to know how to activate bigger size screen resolution.
<chaos91> *could I
<gnounc> i cant help, but ill listen : )
<Photoguy> I can't get Blender to run windowed!        Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<gnounc> photoguy
<gnounc> is there an error?
<gnounc> or you just cant find out how?
<Photoguy> It's an error I think.
<Photoguy> It's set to -w
<Photoguy> But still comes up fullscreen.
<hosstell> jim_p: Do you know if Virtual Box can see USB devices?
<jim_p> Ab3L, sorry i was on the phone
<akira7kaito> Hello.... I'm new to Ubuntu... so I was wondering if anyone here could help me with the device drivers for my graphics chip... intel GMA 915... I probably need some help with my touchpad too..
<jim_p> hosstell, the closed source one, yes
<akira7kaito> I've searched a few articles about it and I just got a little more confused as to what to do...
<jim_p> Ab3L, if you do have additions installed, ypu will also need to put the Driver parameter in the guest xorg.conf to "vboxvideo" and restartx
<Ab3L> xorg.con in /etc/X11 ?
<Ab3L> xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<petcube> could anyone tell me is there an irc command to auto reconnect to a server until it finally connects?
<Ab3L> petcube: i think it depends of the settings of your irc client
<administrador_> ubuntu hisspano?
<hischild> !es  | administrador_
<ubottu> administrador_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<akira7kaito> Are there any kernel groups of i915GM for Ubuntu?
<Guisepe> gracias
<bonhoffer> why can't i sudo cd /my/dir, i get: cd: command not found
<akira7kaito> how about creating a kernel group for the drivers is that possible?
<diffred> bonhoffer: to cd you don't need sudo privileges
<NicEXE> how can I use /dev/input/mouse1 ?
<hateball> bonhofferⅅ Some commands you cannot use sudo for, such as cd and echo
<NicEXE> i can only use /dev/input/mouse0 right now
<Hali_303> hi
<bonhoffer> hateball, what if you don't have permissions to view a directory
<Hali_303> how to add a gpg key, so apt wont complain when using http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main ?
<subgenius> #Conspiracy_Central
<hateball> bonhofferⅅ then you'd use either "gksudo nautilus" or "sudo -i"
<sja_> help me please start gnome-session automatically!!! pleease!
<NicEXE> how can I use /dev/input/mouse1 ? I can only use /dev/input/mouse0 ...
<bonhoffer> hateball, thanks
<ubuntu008> i can burn cd, play dvd but not burn dvd, it's dvd-rw drive
<sja_> NicEXE, what ?
<NicEXE> sja_: how can I use /dev/input/mouse1 ? I can only use /dev/input/mouse0  right now...
<sja_> NicEXE, you will change mouse0 to mouse1 ?
<nnull> guys i have an odd problem with ubuntu, when playing freecell (in the games menu) anytime through the game moving a card onto another freezes the freecell program, and then in turn freezes the PC requiring a reboot?
<NicEXE> sja_: 1. this can't be done 2. I want to use both mice
<gnounc> play aislerot
<gnounc> easy : )
<sja_> NicEXE, see /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add your mouse1.
<nnull> gnounc¬ its not wine'd or anything, its the ubuntu version installed of freecell
<krish> which external wi-fi adapter goes well with ubuntu. Iam using iterpid ibex
<nnull> like it's installed as default
<gnounc> nnul
<gnounc> go to your games menu
<gnounc> and play aislerot
<gnounc> its got frecell in it
<FloodBot3> gnounc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ax-Ax> hello any1 know how to install a usb sound card?
<NicEXE> sja_: what should I add?
<nnull> gnounc¬ that's a different game mate
<krish> which external wi-fi adapter goes well with ubuntu. Iam using iterpid ibex
<nnull> gnounc¬ click on Freecell Patience and ull see the diff
<tyoc> people, what program I can use for do UML sequence diagrams?
<sja_> NicEXE, you see your first mouse in section "Input Device" ? copy and change event to mouse1, and change label to mouse1, and add to ServerLayout your new label. understand :) ?
<NicEXE> sja_: no I don't even see the "Input Device" section
<gnounc> freecell patience?
<hischild> krish, ive had good experience with linksys adapters.
<sja_> NicEXE, 1. you mouse now working?
<NicEXE> sja_: no I don't even see the "Input Device" section
<krish> hischild:, i have a netgeaar wireless router, will linksys go well with it? or how about netgeaar
<hischild> sja_, the newer X has a very minimal configuration, which won't have most sections.
<hischild> krish, i have a netgear router, it works well for me.
<ortsvorsteher> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<NicEXE> sja_: I only see "Section Device" "Section Monitor" "Section Screen"
<sja_> NicEXE, wait, please.
<krish> hischild: can u tell the model of ur linksys wireless adapter?
<hischild> krish, i don't have the adapter here so i can't tell you i'm afraid. However, they should all just work fine.
<Psi-Jack> Firefox 3 is in Ubuntu 8.10, correct?
<krish> hischild: thanks a lot,
<nnull> guys i have an odd problem with ubuntu, when playing freecell (in the games menu) anytime through the game moving a card onto another freezes the freecell program, and then in turn freezes the PC requiring a reboot?
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: correct.
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: (in fact, 3.0.4)
<Psi-Jack> nnull: Sounds like hardware-related problems...
<Psi-Jack> crimsun: Cool. Heh, Firebug and Web Developer add-ons work with it in Linux, do you know off-hand?
<geno_> Hi..all, I am using DELL Inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 8.04. I am not
<geno_> >> > able to connect to *Wi-fi or Netgear* .Here,the light for recognising
<geno_> >> > wi-fi is not glowing at all.I searched in internet for some time and
<nnull> i tried running it from a terminal to check for error/crash msgs, but upon crashing i cant switch between anything in gnome, like cant switch back to the terminal to check for errors
<geno_> >> > from that information
<Ab3L> re
<FloodBot3> geno_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geno_> sorry
<nnull> Psi-Jack¬ doesn't seem to freeze any other time?
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: yes
<hischild> !enter | Genesis^
<ubottu> Genesis^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sja_> NicEXE, see http://rafb.net/p/bKUScr58.html\
<hischild> !enter | geno_
<ubottu> geno_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geno_> in ussing dell 1525 can get to enable wifi on ubuntu8.04. any help? 10x!
<hischild> Genesis^, sorry, wrong nick.
<Psi-Jack> Heh, been a while since I used Linux as a desktop, but I decided to go back. Windows is holding me back from really getting into good development.
<Psi-Jack> Least, I'ma try anyway. *chuckles*
<geno_> in ussing dell 1525 cant get to enable wifi on ubuntu8.04. any help? 10x!
<Psi-Jack> geno_: Repeat that again, I didn't read you the first three times.
<geno_> i can not enable wifi on ubuntu 8.04, dell inspiron 1525?
<Psi-Jack> Make that 4 times.
<gaff> boas
<gaff> alguem tuga?
<geno_> psi jack, i own a dell inspiron 1525, running on ubuntu 8.04. i can not use wifi, iti is not enabled. any help?
<robb_m> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Psi-Jack> Oy!
<Psi-Jack> geno_: That meant STOP REPEATING EVERY FEW SECONDS!
<gaff> thanks
<hischild> Psi-Jack, no caps please.
<aboSamoor> how can I listen to my last.fm library using rhythmbox ? sorry I am new to last.fm
<Psi-Jack> hischild: I was affirming a cituation where someone was repeating every few seconds. Yelling at him, hence, all caps, to push the point.
<gaminggeek> geno_: I have an inspiron 1525 it works alot better in *.10
<gaminggeek> er 8.10
<eweb100> For some reson i can't view avi files.. the thing keeps crashing
<hischild> Psi-Jack, an easier and more elegant solution would have been to do !repeat.
<eweb100> can anyone help??
<Psi-Jack> hischild: People don't learn by a bot telling them what to do.
<gaminggeek> eweb100: what movie player are you using?
<Psi-Jack> 'sides. I didn't know the bot had that. Nor would I use it, cause I prefer HUMAN interaction, not bot interaction. ;)
<geno_> gaminggeek, how can i upgrade to 8.10, via update manager?
<eweb100> I have tried movie player and Mmovie player
<hischild> Psi-Jack, that doesn't give you a green card to yell at him.
<gaminggeek> geno_: yea you can do that or download the ISO and install like that :D
<gaminggeek> although that will whipe your data so you should back up
<Psi-Jack> hischild: Which is worse? Someone flooding the channel, repeatedly, with repeating? Or someone yelling at them for doing it?
<gaminggeek> eweb100: ok so what does it do just crash?
<eweb100> Gaminggeek: Yes it tries to open then crahes
<eweb100> gaminggeek: i play audio files fine
<hischild> Psi-Jack, you're trying to make a wrong right, by comparing wrong with wrong. Both is wrong, and both can be avoided. I will not be dragged into a discussion.
<gaminggeek> eweb100: are you comfortable with the command line?
<eweb100> gaminggeek: shure am
<gaminggeek> sweet as :D
<eweb100> lol
<gaminggeek> ok install mplayer
<eweb100> I have
<Psi-Jack> hischild: You put yourself in it. But I rest my case. :)
<gaminggeek> if you dont have it already
<gaminggeek> ok
<gaminggeek> is it the cli version?
<eweb100> How would i check?
<eweb100> i just did apt-get insatll mplayer
<gaminggeek> just run mplayer in the terminal
<gaminggeek> ah ok
<gaminggeek> apt-get install mplayer-nogui I think is the package
<Psi-Jack> I prefer VLC over mplayer, myself.
<eweb100> here ill uninstall then reinstall
<eweb100> here one sec.
<gaminggeek> Psi-Jack: thats nice but what we are going to do is use the X11 video output
<Psi-Jack> gaminggeek: VLC can do that.
<gaminggeek> to see if the problem is that his graphic drivers XV driver is broken or not :)
<aboSamoor> can you help me with rhythmbox ? I want to play my library that I have on last.fm. I searched but I can not get it
<gaminggeek> Psi-Jack: its easier to just do a quick test with mplayer :)
<sja_> NicEXE, how do you do ?
<Milos> Could someone help me out - I'm trying to manually download libsysfs2, the .deb file (since network doesn't work) and I have no idea where it is online!
<gaminggeek> plus mplayer is good to have around as a fail safe :)
<Psi-Jack> I've actually had mplayer crash my entire system more often. Course it was older, and stuff. ;)
<gaminggeek> well that sucks :)
<Milos> Never mind, they hid it! D: I found it now.
<Psi-Jack> gaminggeek: --nooverlay, is a useful option too, for VLC. ;)
<gaminggeek> ah ok
<robm06> Well, I've successfully joined the Ubuntu community, moving from Windows Vista Ultimate edition on my laptop to 8.10 was a smooth transition. I do have a question though, is there an application similiar to OneNote for Ubuntu? If not that's okay, just an interesting app that I liked.
<gaminggeek> well anyway I know how to do it in mplayer
<ubud> how enable wireless for 8.10?
<Psi-Jack> gaminggeek: Can't remember how to set the video mode via command-line, but, --nooverlay pretty much takes it away from the video card acceleration.
<gaminggeek> ubud: it should be enabled already if it isnt you have an unspported network card I'm sorry
<gaminggeek> or you might have to install a closed source driver
<gaminggeek> the restricted driver tool will be able to help you
<gaminggeek> eweb100: got that?
<ubud> gaminggeek: what card is supported?
<gnounc> anybody here play teeworlds?
<gnounc> ...successfully?
<gaminggeek> ubud: there is more than one it would be easier if you just told the channel what card you have
<gaminggeek> or google search for your card name and ubuntu
<eweb100> Sorry my friend was being a noob and unplugged by power.
<gaminggeek> eweb100: lol thats ok :)
<Antonz> join #ubuntu-cn
<ubud> gaminggeek: dlink DWA-110
<gaminggeek> gnounc: indeed I have
<tadeu> guys, i want to run X11 over ssh WAN, is it possible?
<gnounc> did you get 3.4 to work in 8.10?
<gaminggeek> ubud: well google search that and ubuntu
<tadeu> i read somethings, but no success
<gaminggeek> eweb100: right is mplayer installed now?
<hischild> tadeu, yup. Use ssh -X <host>
<eweb100> he stoped it in the middle
<gaminggeek> bugger
<eweb100> almost done
<gnounc> er 4.3 sorry
<Malformation> Wats almost done
<eweb100> I ferget how do you check if you have that application?
<gaminggeek> huh?
<gnounc> uh teeworlds 4.3
<tadeu> hischild, i did, but i think the firewall may be blocking something.. if i "ssh -X" then run "gedit" i get "cannot open display"
<eweb100> its a command line to check if you have a program installed
<gnounc> i cant get it to work in intrepid ibex
<gaminggeek> mplay and tab key will work if thats what you mean
<gaminggeek> gnounc: what is it doing or not doing?
<hischild> tadeu, are you running an X server on the remote host?
<gnounc> download linux version, and open it
<gnounc> and it freezes
<gaminggeek> hmm thats not good gnounc
<tadeu> hischild, yes, the X running there
<gaminggeek> have you tried launching it from the command line?
<imachine> hello
<gnounc> no i havent
<gnounc> ill try tha treal quick thanks
<imachine> could someone tell me the difference between LTS and non-LTS releases ?
<gaminggeek> gnounc: try that please :)
<imachine> is, for example, 8.10 less 'stable' than 8.04 ?
<hischild> tadeu, echo $DISPLAY <-- what does that give you?
<imachine> what's the point of LTS in general ?
<eweb100> how do you launch a program in terminal?>
<gaminggeek> eweb100: you could try apt-getting the program that will tell you if its installed
<imachine> eweb100, apps -> accessories -> terminal
<robb_m> imachine, longer support periods....
<gaminggeek> eweb100: I thought you said you where comforable with the terminal?
<imachine> robb_m, okay, support with ?
<tadeu> hischild, well, it is empty
<robb_m> imachine, support with the version...and everything included with it.
<gaminggeek> eweb100: just type in mplayer -vo x11 movie.avi
<robb_m> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<imachine> robb_m, well, what do I get from such support then ?
<gaminggeek> replacing movie.avi with your avi
<imachine> robb_m, I never had a Linux distro with support.
<robb_m> imachine, you get us obviously, then you can get forum support, and canonical phone support.
<imachine> I was my support, and google was my group of analytics.
<robb_m> imachine, theres a first for everything ;)
<eweb100> one sec.
<gnounc> ...that didnt go over so smooth
<imachine> robb_m, yeah, but I get you with 8.10 too don't I
<hischild> tadeu, what did you use to connect to the remote host? It should say something like localhost:10.0
<vyoman> Evolution and MS Exchange, it's unusable my machine freezes five times a day, it concerns me that a mail background process can crash the gnome panel and lock applications. has anyone some insight on the Evolution code quality?
<robb_m> imachine, yep :)
<eweb100> ok i have insatlled it CORECTLY
<robb_m> until it reaches its end of life....
<robb_m> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<imachine> robb_m, which is how long for ... aha
<imachine> ta
 * robb_m is on top of things today imachine :)
<gaminggeek> imachine: LTS means they will provide security patches for that platform for like they say 4 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server
<tadeu> hischild, i just ran "ssh -X user@host" then tried start gedit
<robb_m> gaminggeek, thanks for elaborating.
<gaminggeek> robb_m: sorry didnt see you got it :)
<robb_m> gaminggeek, np, always can use some help :)
<hischild> tadeu, hmm ... can you check in the sshd_config if you have X11 forwarding enabled?
<moDumass> hmm, i can pick 1024x768 but dont have the option to choose 1440x900 any ideas, ive been kinda fixin then kinda breakin for a few days now
<robb_m> gaminggeek, if you want..ill let you take over where i left off..if imachine has any other questions?
 * robb_m is about to go to bed
<tadeu> hischild, yes, X11Forwarding yes and X11DisplayOffset 10
<gaminggeek> robb_m: nah thats ok :)
<imachine> gaminggeek, no backports tho ?
<imachine> gaminggeek, "just" security patches?
<hischild> tadeu, if you do echo $DISPLAY then, on the remote host with X11 forwarding and all .... it still doesn't give you anything?
<dsch04> Morning all
<gaminggeek> imachine: to be honest I dont know but I think it is just security patches
<gaminggeek> eweb100: did that work for ya?
<EruditeHermit> imachine: at some point its a waste of their time to backport stuff because people who want new stuff will upgrade. People who want stability and not to change to newer releases often can stay with LTS and get bug fixes.
<eweb100> one sec ime playing cod 5
<gaminggeek> ok :)
<gaminggeek> is cod 5 out?
<eweb100> ya
<gaminggeek> lol cool :D
<eweb100> cod 4 was better
<tadeu> hischild, no, the $DISPLAY variable is empty. i'm afraid the firewall is blocking something.. i'm conneting to ssh by and redirec in the firewall
<gaminggeek> yea thats because infinty ward made cod4 :D
<dsch04> Where can I get older versions of packages?
<gaminggeek> all the even numbered cod game infinity ward make :)
<gaminggeek> and they are the good ones :P
<dsch04> I want to downgrade from rdesktop_1.6.0-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<hischild> tadeu, check the firewall then if it blocks anything. i'm afraid i can't help you with that. GL
<gaminggeek> anyway getting off topic did that work?
<tadeu> hischild, thanks any way
<arrenlex> dsch04: Check if the version you want is in your cache -- "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/rdesktop*deb"
<gaminggeek> eweb100: I'm sorry I need to go to sleep but if the command that I told you to run works that means that most likly your graphic card driver is broken and if its an opensource one you need to send in a bug report
<eweb100> ok WAAIIIT
<eweb100> god..harsh
<dsch04> arrenlex: no it's not
<gaminggeek> it wasnt meant to be :)
<imachine> EruditeHermit, okay I get it now :)
<imachine> cool
<eweb100> if it doesn't work your graphics card is broken..thats MEAN ok nvm jk jk ok well that comand line worked
<imachine> taht's sorta the answer I was looking for, i.e. who's LTS etc for :)
<eweb100> Thank you
<gaminggeek> eweb100: I said you graphics card _Driver_ is broken
<gaminggeek> what graphics card have you got?
<eweb100> o sorry
<eweb100> i skim when ever i read
<EruditeHermit> imachine: its a pain for some enterprises to upgrade all their machines every 6 months
<eweb100> i have radion 1500
<eweb100> its ancient
<eweb100> but i have two nvidia 9800 commin in the mail
<gaminggeek> ah ok :)
<EruditeHermit> imachine: LTS allows then to stick with the same OS release for 3-5 years and upgrade when they want to with knowledge they can call canonical for help and that bugs will be fixed
<gaminggeek> well use the X11 vo for the moment
<eweb100> can i make that code auto play when ever i click an avi file?
<gaminggeek> its not pretty and doesnt scale but atleast it works
<arrenlex> dsch04: If not, check if it's in any of the repositories. The link is http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rdesktop&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all but it seems to be down right now for some weird reason, though each individual distribution works.
<eweb100> ya who cares.
<gaminggeek> eweb100: er ubuntu right?
<arrenlex> dsch04: Not sure what's going on with the website but...
<eweb100> lolz cha
<eweb100> ftw
<imachine> EruditeHermit, I get it then.
<gaminggeek> right so right clickon the avi file
<eweb100> well its kubuntu
<imachine> I think I'll stick with 8.04 for now.
<imachine> and play with 8.10 on other machines.
<gaminggeek> ahh thats what I am trying to establish L)
<dsch04> This is the bug I want to regress to avoid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdesktop/+bug/270997
<gaminggeek> imachine: you can use LST normally :)
<moDumass> 8.10 1440x900@60 how to
<gaminggeek> oh right nm
<gaminggeek> forgot that 8.04 was the lts
<arrenlex> dsch04: Try the one in hardy then. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rdesktop&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<eweb100> O well thank you gamminggeek.. must be fun handling like 3 conersations at once
<gaminggeek> :D
<dsch04> Ah, there's a link in that bug report to the version I need!
<eweb100> i hope to be doing that in two years
<ushimitsudoki> moDumass: laptop?
<lorenabosso> HUM
<rose> Hey People! Is there a magnifier in Ubuntu?
<gaminggeek> eweb100: I'm sure you will be :)
<eweb100> but doing 5 conversations
<sja_> where i can find packet x-session-manager ?
<rose> So I can magnify parts of a screen?
<gaminggeek> rose: um maybe
<gaminggeek> do you use compiz
<gaminggeek> or the advanced effects
<eweb100> compiz is the shit
<rose> gaminggeek: i dont know
<hischild> rose, hold the windows key and scroll up ... if u have compiz that'll zoom in
<gaminggeek> eweb100: it will be alright we you get a better card :P
<Psi-Jack> Eh, compiz is okay, but it ruins 3D applications performance.
<eweb100> ya and i will be sliing
<dsch04> arrenlex: Have installed and locked the version so it won't get upgraded again! :)
<eweb100> them
<AndreasMadrid> hi! I have a problem. My ubuntu has forgotten my wirely card. I had already installed it and it workd fine, but now it's gone. Yesterday i had 0 bytes of free space on disk and "add/remove software" tool crahsed. Maybe that's the cause. What can I do?
<rose> hischild: what means "scroll up"?
<eweb100> on your mouse wheel
<hischild> rose, with your mouse wheel, scroll up
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get a remote control working in Ubuntu?
<guolovly> is there some body come from china
<dazjorz> Why is linux-source-2.6.27 not in the projects list on Launchpad?
<dazjorz> and e.g. linux-source-2.6.24 is?
<ultratek> i just installed vista after ubuntu...how can i install grub mbr to get the boot back to ubuntu....while i running ubuntu off the live cd?
<gaminggeek> right I'm going to sleep now have fun everyone :D
<rose> hischild: it does not zoom
<hischild> !grub | ultratek
<ubottu> ultratek: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arrenlex> !grub | ultratek
<arrenlex> lol
<ultratek> !grub
<rose> hischild: what i mean is a magnifier tool that zooms part of the screen.
<eweb100> grub is awsome
<eweb100> i love it
<hischild> rose, do you have your graphic drivers?
<eweb100> it ownz the noobz.
<rose> hischild: "my graphic drivers"?
<ultratek> what can i do?
<hischild> rose, are you new to ubuntu?
<arrenlex> ultratek: You can click the link that tells you how to restore grub.
<Guest84468> Is this a room I am allowed to ask questions about my sound card not working?? Thx
<eweb100> yes
<eweb100> guest84468: i can help you
<rose> hischild: im using it for 5 years now. was using debian before.
<Sandywells> Hello, is anyone able to give me a bit of help
<Guest84468> awesome.. one sec
<tiyowan> Hmmm...
<hischild> rose, your graphic card has certain drivers. Did you enable those?
<eweb100> guest84468: please change your name
<Sandywells> Its regarding dual-booting vista and ubuntu on the same partition
<tiyowan> KDE 4 supported on Ubuntu 8.10, right?
<eweb100> sandywells: i can help you
<AndreasMadrid> what can i do when ubuntu doesn't recognize my wireless card anymore?
<Sandywells> Heya eweb100, thanks
<eweb100> sandywells: what is your question
<Sandywells> Well, I installed Ubuntu on my windows partition
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, a thought just came to mind. Are there file indexers, not that just index filenames, but contents of files as well, for searchability?
<Sandywells> how do I remove it.
<ushimitsudoki> rose: compiz has a zoom function. There is also a magnifier tool in the Accessibility tools: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/accessibility
<hischild> !remove
<Sandywells> Heh, it keeps comming up when I boot my PC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove
<Sandywells> It lists vista and it lists ubuntu
<eweb100> sandywells: you installed it ontop of windows?
<Sandywells> Yep
<benj007> hi
<rose> hischild: no, i did not do anything regarding graphic drivers. i wouldnt even know how to do that.
<arrenlex> Sandywells: When you installed using wubi?
<zetheroo> ﻿anyone know how to get a remote control working in Ubuntu?
<Sandywells> I just installed it using the installer
<Sandywells> I mounted an iso on a virtual cd drive
<Sandywells> to save burning it
<Sandywells> and just installed it ontop of windows
<imachine> gaminggeek, yeah. cheers!
<rose> ushimitsudoki: where can i find the magnifier tool? where are the accessibility tools? are they in ubuntu or do i have to download them?
<hischild> rose, system - administration - hardware drivers. Does it tell you some stuff about your hardware?
<Sandywells> If using wubi is default, then yeah
<Guest84468> I don't know what happened but I am running 8.10 for about 2 weeks and sound went out.  I just hear crackling. Forums haven't helped.\
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  a lot will depend on the specific remote.. there is the lirc system/tools for most remotes.. ibve not used any in ages however.
<ushimitsudoki> rose: pls see the link. they should be in a default ubuntu install
<eweb100> sandywells: And now you want to remove ubuntu?
<AndreasMadrid> Sandywells in windows in the remove software section, simply uninstall ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<arrenlex> Sandywells: What do you mean by "on top" of windows? Using this thing? -- http://johnny.chadda.se/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/wubi.png ?
<Sandywells> Thats the problem
<Sandywells> It wont remove
<Sandywells> The files are gone
<Sandywells> and the installer thinks its gone
<Sandywells> but windows thinks its there
<zetheroo> ﻿Dr_willis: is there a GUI control panel for that?
<eweb100> sandywells: but the grub menu is still there?
<Sandywells> Nope, nothing is
<benj007> does somebody here have the lpi 199 ubuntu certification ?
<eweb100> sandywells: Then what is the problem again?
<Sandywells> just when I boot my PC the 'select operating system' menu lists ubuntu
<Sandywells> and I want to remove the ubuntu option
<eweb100> sandywells: ooo ok now i unsderstand
<Sandywells> because all the files are gone
<Sandywells> and I cant use that option eweb100
<Psi-Jack> Commonly known as a "Desktop Indexer", for other operating environments?
<Sandywells> because it comes with this error:
<rose> hischild: it says "on this system, no propriatary drivers are used"
<Sandywells> 0x00000000f - winboot/wubildr.mbr corrupt/missing
<rose> hischild: and under "components" nothing is listed.
<Sandywells> some weird linux path to wubildr.mbr
<Sandywells> i didnt list it all down
<eweb100> sandywells: Ok..gotcha
<eweb100> sandywells: are you on the live cd or are u on windows?
<Sandywells> So in short: I messed up uninstalled Ubuntu. I want to remove the option for booting in ubuntu when my Pc starts.
<Sandywells> Im on windows
<Sandywells> I tried using the fixbootmrg.exe
<eweb100> vista or xp?
<Sandywells> or whatever it is
<Sandywells> vista
<FloodBot3> Sandywells: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sandywells> Vista
<Sandywells> is what I am using.
<Sandywells> I tried using the cd to repair it
<eweb100> sandywells: There is a program that lets you edit the windows boot maager
<eweb100> sandywells: that would let you remove that option to boot
<Sandywells> Ok, whats its name?
<Sandywells> I found one but that costs money
<Sandywells> And I couldn't find any good torrents for it
<eweb100> sandywells: the one that i use and TRUST is called easybcd
<_RadioHead> hi people. i need to install server and configure samba but problem is that company asked me to configure share in that way so users can write/read add files and directories BUT can`t delete it even owner.
<_RadioHead> any idea?
<Sandywells> from neosmart eweb100?
<eweb100> sandywells: yes
<nibbler_> _RadioHead: not too easy, if possible at all
<rio> hi, apt-cross dies with Can't use string ("") as an ARRAY ref while "strict refs" in use at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/DpkgCross.pm line 261.
<Sandywells> Thanks eweb100! You have been a great help!
<rio> any ideas whats wrong
<eweb100> sandywells: woot you are the first person i have ever helped!
<eweb100> sandywells: ftw!
<Sandywells> well, lets just hope it works first!
<Sandywells> :P
<nibbler_> _RadioHead: if they can write, they can truncate, and thats practically deleting
<eweb100> sandywells: i will be on here for a while and tell me if it doesn't because we could do it manualy, or there are other free programs
<nibbler_> _RadioHead: maybe move/chmod to a readonly location/permission once writing is finished
<Sandywells> Well eweb100, It looks like it has worked
<eweb100> sandywells: did you just restart?
<Sandywells> Nope, about to
<eweb100> sandywells: go ahead
<eweb100> sandywells: own dat noob.
<Guest84468> i put in a command "sudo killall pulseaudio" and "sudo alsa force-reload" to try to get speakers to work.  Didn't help.  Did i mess things up more?
<eweb100> guest84468: if you can't get your speakers to work i have some options for you to try
<ruyi7952> wow.hello all =)
<Guest84468> cool... im all ears
<eweb100> guest84468: but could you please change your name???
<Guest84468> me?
<eweb100> guest84468: yes please it takes forever to put in
<Sandywells> Thanks eweb100!
<Sandywells> Also, on this topic, I have a bug to report
<Sandywells> When installing ubuntu you can move the installer window to another desktop
<bossak> ahoj
<Guest84468> ok.. how to change??
<Sandywells> meaning you cant access it
<bossak> ok
<eweb100> sandyweells: well, i have no affilation with ubuntu because i am only 13... BUT you could make a thred on it on the ubuntu fourms
<Psi-Jack> Anyway, does linux have a document indexer for it that actually indexes the _content_ of files, not just filenames like locate does?
<eweb100> anyone know how to change your name??
<ruyi7952> 这里有中国人吗？ who are Chinese？我需要帮助。I needed help！
<Guest84468> gimme a sec.... I'll try.
<ushimitsudoki> Psi-Jack: http://projects.gnome.org/tracker/ ?
<eweb100> guest84468: do /nick ___
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, tracker does that?
<ushimitsudoki> Psi-Jack: when it works ;)
<Psi-Jack> Oy.. "when" it works?
<ruyi7952> ati 8.12 as 8.561 it's can't supported x300 in kubuntu 9.04
<bossak> jak se vede
<ushimitsudoki> Psi-Jack: ah, personally I had problems with it. Give it a shot, tho. There is a native Google Desktop too if you don't mind such things.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, google desktop kinda sucks a bit.
<zloy> hi
<zloy> all
<ruyi7952> who can help me ? about fglrx in 2.6.28-2(ubuntu)
<buntoaster> good morning ,can some one help me register?
<ushimitsudoki> Psi-Jack: agree
<Psi-Jack> ushimitsudoki: I'm used to Copernic. :)
<bossak> zoly
<eweb100> buntoaster: regester what?
<pradeepvglughyd> how to convert video to mp4 which app gives me that option
<Psi-Jack> Where you can isolate out what TYPE of files you want to search.
<zloy> does anybody know nvidia 9500 GT supported by ubuntu?
<buntoaster> ewe: my nickname
<zloy> sorry for my english
<ushimitsudoki> Psi-Jack: yeah, nothing that great in Linux that I am aware of. Tracker is not that bad, honestly. Give it a shot
<Psi-Jack> ushimitsudoki: Will do.
<ruyi7952> 9500GT it's supported in ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04
<eweb100> buntoaster: is that you? guest 84424?
<buntoaster> ewe:
<Psi-Jack> Bleh, fricken Nero's broken now.
<zloy> but i can't install driver for 9500 GT
<woody86> whats the command to show me what partitions are on my computer?
<zloy> )^
<hateball> woody86ⅅ blkid
<buntoaster> ewe: i guess so all i can see is me nick. Do i need a different version of x chat?
<ushimitsudoki> woody86: sudo fdisk -l ?
<eweb100> buntoaster: one sec....
<woody86> ushimitsudoki, thanks :)
<AndreasMadrid> ubuntu doesn't recognize my atheros wireless card, though b4 it did. What can I do?
<ushimitsudoki> woody86: quite welcome good luck!
<Kenny> Ok.. I changed my name eweb100 from k.jacobsen
<lxu> can anyone recommend any good usb soundcard for ubuntu?
<ruyi7952> 9500 ? please use jockey-kde in /usr/bin.
<Psi-Jack> Prolly the last question for the moment, since I'm finishing off my backups to a local networked desktop running Vista. Samba /works/ with Vista, correct? I've seen stuff about it, but how likely is it to be stable working?
<zloy> could you please help me with driver for 9500GT?
<_eXeCuTeR> woody, sudo gedit /etc/fstab shows the linux partitions
<ruyi7952> i have useing kubuntu .
<zloy> ):
<zloy> not good
<ruyi7952> .......:(
<pradeepvglughyd> how to convert video to mp4 which app gives me that option
<Psi-Jack> Anyone have any horror or good stories with Samba & Vista?
<zloy> ok, may be google help me
<ruyi7952> please go to www.sf.net search !
<ruyi7952> goolge it's good .
<buntoaster> ewe: ok
<lxu> anyone know some usb soundcard for linux?
<serg_> lxu: X-Fi
<_eXeCuTeR> anyone knows a good voice card driver?
<Psi-Jack> Voice card??
<ruyi7952> nv to fglrx ?
<tiyowan> voice card? What on earth is a voice card?
<Psi-Jack> heh
<_eXeCuTeR> sound card, sound device
<Psi-Jack> I remember Commodore 64's old Voice Cartridge, but PC's have never had a card for voice. ;)
<tiyowan> !hcl | lxu
<ubottu> lxu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Kenny> I put in a command "sudo killall pulseaudio" and "sudo alsa force-reload" to get speakers to work. Didn't help. Did I mess things up more??
<tiyowan> Psi-Jack: C64 was my first computer. :)
<_eXeCuTeR> im not really familiar with these definitions lol
<Psi-Jack> tiyowan: My second. ;)
<ruyi7952> ubuntu 9.04 with 2.6.28-2 can't supported fglrx for 3D!!
<serg_> obama: congratulations with election !
<Psi-Jack> 9.04?
<ruyi7952> ubuntu 9.04 with 2.6.28-2 can't supported fglrx for 3D!!only 2D working.
<ruyi7952> yes!
<Psi-Jack> There's no 9.04 yet.
<ushimitsudoki> ruyi7952: #ubuntu+1 for upcoming versions
<tiyowan> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ruyi7952> hava kubuntu 9.04
<zetheroo> I just installed mythbuntu and when I try to start it it goes through a few setup screens and then says "Cannot login to database" ... whats that mean?
<Kenny> having sound issues... can anyone help??
<ruyi7952> o!! thansk !!ushimitsudoki
<ruyi7952> yes i know 8.10 .but i have using 9.04 .
<ultratek> how do i set in my menu.lst for linux to load first by default and not vista?
<sharmo> silly q, if i download and install a binary (lets say it wasn't in the repo) where is the best place to have my files? In /home/me/Applications? Or in /opt etc?
<lxu> ubottu: my internal soundcard not work well for capture, voice very low, impossible to hear, if not turn the volume to 100%
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruyi7952> 这里有中国人吗？who are chinese ???
<ultratek> ?
<ardchoille> !cn | ruyi7952
<ubottu> ruyi7952: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lxu> ruyi7952: I'm chinese, but not from china.
<ruyi7952> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eweb100> Sorry guys ime back
<tiyowan> I wonder if this lang is supported.
<tiyowan> !ar > tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan, please see my private message
<ruyi7952> channel doesn't exist
<Kenny> eweb... I changed my name from k.jacobsen.  What about those sound things I can try??
<lxu> my internal soundcard not work well for capture, voice very low, impossible to hear, if not turn the volume to 100% anyone have any idea?
<Psi-Jack> ruyi7952: Yes it does!
<Psi-Jack> ruyi7952: You're in it, right now, in fact. heh
<Kenny> Anyone know how to fix any sound issues?
<ruyi7952> bot??? Psi-Jack you are a irc bot?????????????
<tiyowan> Kenny: Did you try killing pulseaudio?
<Psi-Jack> ruyi7952: Do I look like a dang bot?
<Kenny> yes i did
<tiyowan> Kenny: Did that improve the situation?
<Kenny> and force-reloading alsa
<Milos> Is it F8 that brings up the Grub options?
<Kenny> not at all
<Milos> On boot?
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get mythbuntu going in Hardy?
<tiyowan> Kenny: Hmm...what sound card do you have?
<Kenny> Not quit sure.. I have a Nobilis laptop
<ardchoille> !mythbuntu | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<zetheroo> ﻿ardchoille:thanks ... been there :)
<ardchoille> zetheroo: mythbuntu is in the repos, isn't it just a matter of installing it and setting it up?
<lxu> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) capture problem, have any idea?
<zetheroo> ﻿ardchoille: setting it up is what I am stuck on ...
<Kenny> All I hear is crackling in my speakers.  They worked for a couple weeks and then... nothing.
<zetheroo> ﻿ardchoille: like how do i get it to login to the database?
<ardchoille> zetheroo: oh, ok
<ardchoille> cweet: Please don't PM people without asking permission first
<tiyowan> Kenny: Hmm....does your sound work in windows?
<kern> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<badawi> with the Guided disk partition, how does it allocate by default?
<Kenny> Im not dual booted.  Only OS is Ubuntu 8.10
<eXp`iRc|12048> hi
<eXp`iRc|12048> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tiyowan> Kenny: Okay. Is it possible for you to check the speakers on another system?
<Kenny> No.. they are internal.
<eeboy> What is the name of the default VNC (remote desktop) application in 8.04?
<tiyowan> Kenny: What sound card do you have?
<Kenny> Not sure... I have a Nobilis laptop Tiyowan.
<kern> youtube wont work for me
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Google keywords: Nobilis <your model number here> Sound
<kern> i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<Kenny> I tried running a device check program made for windows through Wine... didn't workk
<ardchoille> kern: have you installed flash>
<zetheroo> how do I make the MySQL Connection work in Mythbuntu?
<Kenny> ok.. gimme a sec.
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Or instead of sound, Specs
<Kenny> ok
<kern> ardchoille Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player.  i just installed flash... now how can i see about this javaScript ?
<tiyowan> kenny: That's very unusual. Try googling it, and wait. Somebody's bound to come up with a solution.
<ardchoille> kern: kern in firefox, Edit > Preferences > Content tab, make sure "enable javascript" is checked
<mchelen> zetheroo, ask in #mythbuntu
<Lartza_> why i cant paste files to my psp?
<Lartza_> paste is greyed
<zetheroo> ﻿mchelen: am doing ... they must all be away or asleep :)
<ardchoille> Lartza_: psp?
<Lartza_> yes
<Lartza_> playstation portable
<warren_> oin #gfire
<ardchoille> Lartza_: psp? what is that?
<kern> ardchoille yes is it enabled :/
<Lartza_> works like normal usb stick or anything
<ardchoille> Lartza_: I don't think that is supported here
<Lartza_> so what if i had normal usb stick and that happens?
<Lartza_> same solution i would guess
<Psi-Jack> Lartza_: It wouldn't.
<mchelen> zetheroo, ah hehe, yeah is likely, have you seen any of the guides for setting up mythbuntu?
<Kenny> Tiyowan: Nothing found in Google.  Specs or Sound.
<ardchoille> kern: in firefox url box, type in "about:plugins" and see if firefox recognizes the flash plugin
<mrwes> Lartza_, you copying to a memory stick in a PSP?
<zetheroo> ﻿mchelen: not really ...
<Lartza_> yes
<Lartza_> and it has worked fine until now
<Lartza_> i chowned and chmodded
<Psi-Jack> Lartza_: The PSP uses a non-standard method of communication through USB. It doesn't act like a drive, it doesn't use MTP.
<mrwes> Lartza_, do you have the directory structure setup PSP/VIDEOS/MUSIC etc?
<Lartza_> mrwes: yes
<mrwes> hrmm....
<mchelen> zetheroo, http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual to start
<Lartza_> and like i said chown or chmod didnt fix
<zetheroo> ﻿mchelen: thanks
<Psi-Jack> Lartza_: Ahhh, perhaps it was mounted by another user, or mounted read-only?
<kern> ardchoille i typed that in how do i know if it recognizes the flash plugin? i cant see it anywhere
<Lartza_> i did something and now it works
<mrwes> Lartza_, you stick isn't locked is it?
<Lartza_> it isnt
<Lartza_> but works now
<Lartza_> weird
<ardchoille> kern: the flash plugin will be listed among the other plugins there if it is recognized
<mrwes> shrug
<Guest40367> hi my laptop stops suddenly can anyone tell if that hardware or software proplem
<mchelen> zetheroo, sure, also check http://www.mythbuntu.org/support and see the wiki and forum
<kern> ardchoille then i think it is not recognlized since i do not see it
<anothrguitarist> I'm trying to enable direct rendering on my intel x3100 graphics card. I tried doing it the other day without any luck
<Guest40367> and this didnt happen in winxp
<anothrguitarist> Anyone want to help me try it again?
<ardchoille> kern: How did you install the plugin?
<Guest6087> hi, anyone knows how to use bluetooth headset with intrepid?
<kern> ardchoille in firefox it said it wanted to install missing plugins
<billenium> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bobbob1016> vaxius, Just an update, spinrite did fix the drive.  I was about to cancel it last night when it said a few hundred hours to fix it, but that was only for the first sector.  It was at 14.9%+/- this morning, after I told it to continue after cooling, it shot right up to the 14.9%, and now I see data.  Going to back it up now though.  Thanks for the advice.
<ardchoille> kern: did you restart firefox?
<Guest6087> hi, anyone knows how to use bluetooth headset with intrepid?
<anothrguitarist> I'm trying to enable direct rendering on my intel x3100 graphics card. I tried doing it the other day without any luck
<kern> ardchoille several times
<Guest6087> hi, anyone knows how to use bluetooth headset with intrepid?
<bobbob1016> !patience | Guest6087,
<ubottu> Guest6087,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ardchoille> kern: Ok, I can't help with that, since I don't install anything outside the repos and flash is in the repos.
<kern> ardchoille i will uninstall and reinstall inside the repo?
<ardchoille> !flash | kern
<ubottu> kern: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ardchoille> kern: if you can uninstall if from firefox, try installing from the repos
<Psi-Jack> Oy.. Fricken sucks copying from XP->Vista for backup purposes. Soooooo sloooooow.
<Promille> anyone know where to find offical WINE help channel?
<Psi-Jack> Promille #winehq of course.
<Psi-Jack> Promille: here on Freenode, #wine forwards you there automagically.
<Kenny> Tiyowan... you still in the room??
<Promille> ah.. didnt find anything on #wine you see^^
<Psi-Jack> Promille: You wouldn't, because it doesn't exist, #wine forwards you to #winehq server-side.
<Promille> ok.. thanks :)
<Kenny> Does it look like I need to reinstall the driver to my sound card??
<badawi> !pae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Generally, sound "drivers" are built into the kernel or compiled as modules.
<Kenny> So did i mess it up by doing "killall pulseaudio:?
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Was it working before?
<Kenny> Well actually it wasn't working before... I did that to try and make it work.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, pulseaudio is a sound mixing server. I'm not yet sure if Ubuntu is configured out-of-the-box to use it right now, but if so, usually it diverts all alsa sound sources to use pulseaudio instead of native.
<Kenny> Every release of Ubunt since Gutsy... speakers have always worked.  Until Intrepid.  They worked for a coupple weeks and then nothing.
<ruyi7952> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kenny> Just crackling.
<ruyi7952> !cn
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Have you used pulseaudio before?
<lxu> for me, the captured very weird.
<Kenny> No.
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Then, try this, for curiosity if you're interested. Use the ubuntu package manager to uninstall pulseaudio, perhaps.
<Psi-Jack> The uninstallation of it may kick it back to native mode instead of pulse mode.
<anothrguitarist> I can't seem to get direct rendering to work with my intel card
<anothrguitarist> is it because compix is running?
<anothrguitarist> compiz*
<Psi-Jack> anothrguitarist: Most likely, yes.
<Kenny> Ok.. Do you think PulseAudio might be an issue with the sound?  I'm doing it right now.
<anothrguitarist> How can I stop compiz?
<anothrguitarist> For good
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Depends, really.. In the past I had a lot of trouble getting pulseaudio to do what I wanted, how I wanted, but that has been a long while back.
<Psi-Jack> anothrguitarist: Use adept to uninstall it, is one way. ;)
<anothrguitarist> :D
<Psi-Jack> Or synaptic, whatever it is now.
<emilien> anothrguitarist,  sudo apt-get remove compiz
<Psi-Jack> anothrguitarist: Quick way though:
<emilien> i think its called compiz ?
<Psi-Jack> anothrguitarist: Right click on the desktop, and turn the graphics detail to the lowest setting.
<vimix> anothrguitarist, u want just stop it or remove it from ur system?
<anothrguitarist> I think I got rid of it... do I have to restart x?
<Kenny> Ok... uninstalled everything to to with PulseAudio.  No sound.
<Psi-Jack> anothrguitarist: Well.. Yeah
<leiko> hello everybody, do you know an irc chat for NetBeans 6.5 specialazing in J2ME ?
<anothrguitarist> brb
<Psi-Jack> leiko: Umm, try #java?
<leiko> thx I'll try
<leiko> brb
<Kenny> Tiyowan:  Removed everything that said pulseaudio.  Hope that;s what I was supposed to do...lol
<ardchoille> cweet: This is the last time I'm going to ask this, please do not PM people without asking permission first.
<ronny> hi
<Kenny> hi
<anothrguitarist> Still no direct rendering
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Hmm.. Just for curiosity, try rebooting, now, I hate to suggest that idea, but is is, in this case, an easier quick test.
<anothrguitarist> Bit at least I know that compiz won't cause problems
<ronny> in my system some starter links are left, so i have entires in the application menu that just fail cause the tool is allready uninstalled - is there any helper to fix that?
<anothrguitarist> But*
<Kenny> ok... here we go.. brb.
<AndreasMadrid> hi!
<Moradan> hello, I can't launch startx, the error messageis - http://paste.org.ru/?e7d5mw
<AndreasMadrid> how can i define shortcuts to write non-english characters?
<leiko> Psi-Jack, xchat is asking me to identifiate myself.. :( how can I do that ?
<Psi-Jack> leiko: /msg nickserv help
<leiko> Psi-Jack, thx a lot
<Hikefu> Does anyone here use pine or alpine? I've configured it with Gmail (without any problems), but when trying to select an address from the address book, I'm having problems. Some contacts have multiple addies, and I'm stuck with inserting both, then deleting the one I don't need. Is there a "right" way to do this apart from multiple entries?
<anothrguitarist> Anyone know how to find out the exact model of my graphics card?
<linny> newb question :) how does one place rtorrent in the background without killing the process ?
<kurrata> hi, i installed xfce(from grapish instaler) but when i try to launch it it hangs on loading, any idea what i did wrong?
<robin0800> linny: lspci
<AndreasMadrid> how can i define shortcuts to write non-english characters?
<linny> robin0800,  linny: lspci please explain :)
<robin0800> open terminal and type lspci
<Acedip> the 'create a usb startup disk' option does not recognzie a external drive ?
<Psi-Jack> robin0800: Ummm. What's lspci got to do with rtorrent?
<linny> robin0800, that give me some sort of hardware list ?
<linny> Psi-Jack, good question
<robin0800> linny: sorry wrong person
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> anothrguitarist: lspci
<Psi-Jack> :)
<yagga> he knew that
<anothrguitarist> ty
<robin0800> anothrguitarist: see answer to linny
<Psi-Jack> anothrguitarist: Alternatively, open the computer case and look.
<linny> pstree gives me process list bit i tried bg **** rtorrents process no and it didnt work
<Hikefu> Acedip: I couldn't get the usb startup disk to work. I saw that there were a lot of bugs, and instead I used Unetbootin
<Kohlrak> can anyone tell me why firefox seemingly goes to random addresses like www.xn--n8jw52q.com?
<linny> sorry i did ps _A
<linny> ps -A
<Acedip> Hikefu: i want to install a linux distro to my external disk, any suggestions ?
<Psi-Jack> Kohlrak: Perhaps a foreign plugin that's doing it.
<Ko_deZ> Hi. I have upgraded my server, and I am getting a fsck error every time I boot. I get "Failed to open the device 'UUID=ecdc2d1a-219c-40e3-aabd-6957f511c821': No such file or directory", which is wrong. That UUID is available in /dev/disk/by-uuid/, and the disk mounts cleanly. Any idea what could be causing this?
<Kenny> ok... I'm back.  I have sounds!!  I wonder what the problem is with pulseaudio.  I don';t use it.  Is there something conflicting there??
<Kohlrak> Psi-Jack, that's what i was afraid of... but aside from the standard plugins with it, flash, and java, i don't have any plugins... i was hoping that it was something i was pressing on my keyboard or something and some one could tell me what it was. XD
<Hikefu> Acedip: as in an external hard drive?
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: Good question. I don't like pulseaudio, until it actually does something useful, like auto-direct sound to a USB headset, when plugged in, but I could never get hotswapping working right. ;)
<Acedip> Hikefu: ya
<linny>  Acedip: if its an extyernal drive just get alternate install cd and chose the disk you want to put it on as the external disk
<Psi-Jack> Kohlrak: Curious question then:
<Psi-Jack> Kohlrak: Does it seem to happen mostly when going BACK pages?
<leiko> ++ all
<metalrellaprince>  hey all!
<Kenny> Yeah... I don't know.  Tiyowan.  Thanks for the help.  Psi-Jack:  Thanks for the help.  It is greatly appreciated.
<kurrata> hi, i installed xfce on my ubuntu 8.10 made .desktop file but when i try to launch it it hangs with such gray sun icon on top left corner, any idea what i could have done wrong?
<Kohlrak> Psi-Jack, not that i know of... However, since i have this laptop it's been occasionally surprising me by going back pages when i'm typing... I'm guessing it happens when i hit something on my keyboard when it's not in focus of a text box or something.
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: No problem. Perhaps later if you're feeling resourceful, and could find need for something like PulseAudio, later you can try actually solving it, but for now, at least it's working as expected.
<Hikefu> Acedip: I did it once using the alternate install cd. It detected my USB drive and I instaled as I would to an internal.
<cimon> silly stupid etc. idiot question.. how do I as a regular punter decide whether I should go from the TLS to the newest version?
<Hikefu> Acedip: I'm not sure if it would differ on a live cd.
<Psi-Jack> Kohlrak: Check the keyboard layout settings you have setup, then, in that case.
<ardchoille> cimon: If you have no issues with the LTS version, stick with it, it's supported longer.
<Psi-Jack> Heh, LTS is decent for server usage. For desktop, eh... Not so much, IMHO.
<Kenny> Yeah... maybe I'll try fxing it some time.  For now I'm gonna put a movie on and enjoy my sounds... :-D
<Kohlrak> Psi-Jack, should i just look in firefoxes or any other desktop settings as well (incase of a go to URL in clipboard shortcut)?
<linny> cimon> the 8.10 is very stable but if you have a working 8.04 why bother changing if it aint broke dont fix it thats what i say
<Psi-Jack> linny: Software versions.
<Psi-Jack> linny: LTS doesn't keep the latest software versions. Only mostly bugfixes for existing software.
<linny> <Psi-Jack> i see
<ardchoille> Psi-Jack: That's true for all Ubuntu releases, we only get bug fixes and security updates, usually
<Neaai> Hi. I have a fresh 8.10 installation on a system that had previously 8.04.  I have noticed that /etc/network/interfaces contains only the "lo" interface. Changing ip addresses, routing, etc from the nm-applet top-right behaves funny and sometimes the settings are not applied. I wonder what was the reason for emptying /etc/network/interfaces and straying away from this debian inherited standard?
<cimon> okay, to complexify it a bit. Let us assume I was going to install a ubuntu onto a machine that I would update now via the net, but would have to spend most of the time without net connection, just off-line work of a normal computer.. What would you put on it? LTS or the newest stuff atm. ?
<Psi-Jack> ardchoille: Hence, why distribution upgrading could get you the later stuff.
<Kenny> Psi-Jack: Not to bug you with irrelevent questions... but how much do you know about Ubuntu and how long did it take you to get there??  What steps did you take??
<Neaai> Where is the ip/interface information stored ?
<Psi-Jack> cweet: Don't /msg me.
<Acedip> Hikefu: so when u install it on a external drive, its the actual installation and not the live usb thingy ?
<Psi-Jack> Kenny: I have been using Linux since just a little before version 1.0 was FINALLY released. ;)
<Elizeu> #imperatriz
<Psi-Jack> Elizeu: No thanks.
<Elizeu> alguem de imperatriz
<linny> so ... could anyone help me figure out how to make rtorrent switch to the bg without killing the proc ?
<Psi-Jack> linny: Is rtorrent a GUI or CLI ?
<linny> cli
<djo> ai........
<Psi-Jack> linny: Just run it with rtorrent & then
<Kenny> Oh... ok.  Well much thanks to you PSI-JACK & TIYOWAN.  I'll probably see ya'll around a little more.  Take care.
<cimon> Is there ever an issue with
 * Psi-Jack nods.
<linny> <Psi-Jack> but once i get it back to fg i cannot put it back to bg if you get my drift
<djo> alowwwwwww
<cimon> ... the non LTS version having fresh problems?
<Psi-Jack> linny: Sounds like you need a better program.
<linny> hehe
<cimon> I don't know what the word is in english.
<linny> rtorrent is higly regarded i think its just me missing somthing :)
<Psi-Jack> I never even HEARD of it, so obviously not that well regarded. ;)
<Neaai> Why is /etc/network/interfaces empty in 8.10 ?
<cimon> I mean problems having to do with not so many eyes or testing... in the early days.
<dimitris01> hello
<dimitris01> why when i use wine my screen is flickering?
<Gandhi> Yo. I'm having trouble connecting to a wireless WPA network on Ubuntu 8.10 using a (ZD1211B)IEE80211 wireless adaptor. I have no access to a wired network or any other adaptor, so any help needs to take this into considertion (ie something I could download from another system and then transfer to Ubuntu.
<Ko_deZ> Hi. I have upgraded my server, and I am getting a fsck error every time I boot. I get "Failed to open the device 'UUID=ecdc2d1a-219c-40e3-aabd-6957f511c821': No such file or directory", which is wrong. That UUID is available in /dev/disk/by-uuid/, and the disk mounts cleanly. Any idea what could be causing this?
<linny> dimitris01, you could run winecfg and play with the graphics settings
<dimitris01> so expalin what configuratin may i do?
<dimitris01> linny
<cimon> From the general to the specific. Anyone here involved with Integrated Library Systems=?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys which repo is tremulous in?
<Psi-Jack> ohletmeinnowgodd: universe, likely.
<hateball> !info tremulous
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4.1build1 (intrepid), package size 659 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, multiverse
<linny> <dimitris01> type winecfg in the terminal then chose the graphics tab then just try some settings that suit you they wont really break it just trial and error to see if it solves your problem ?
<Psi-Jack> I was close. ;)
<Kenny> Gandhi: If im right that is a USB Wireless Adapter.. right?
<linny> what prog are you having the prob with
<kurrata> hi, i installed xfce on my ubuntu made .desktop file but when i try to launch it it hangs with such gray sun icon on top left corner, any idea what i could have done wrong?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> cool
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know what is wrong with a hard drive that has Ubuntu and windows partitions and both OSes boot, but in GPartEd and Partition Magic the entire HDD shows up as unallocated space?
<rambo298> is there an app to control the sound volume? i don't see  one ...
<Psi-Jack> rambo298: There are many.
<rambo298> Ummmm all  i need is one
<TheFuzzball> Psi-Jack, alsamixer :)
<linny> <TheFuzzball> very strange ? are you sure your looking at the right disk and are you running gparted with the correct permissions ?
<Kenny> GANDHI: The right driver for your wireless adapter is zd1211b.  That should get it to work.  Google it and get the driver.
<Psi-Jack> rambo298: As TheFuzzball said: alsamixer
<TheFuzzball> linny, surely, there is no chance that I got it wrong.
<rambo298> if alsamixer says dB gain=-9.00, -9.00 does that mean the volume is maxed?
<alx88> ubuntu-it
<Psi-Jack> rambo298: man alsamixer
<rambo298> yah i should have done that txs for ur help
<linny> <TheFuzzball google an app called testdisk its good for fixing drives maybe that will help you ? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<TheFuzzball> linny, Actually, I have a feeling that that is what broke it in the first place :)
<linny> TheFuzzball, its not just for recovery it can fix mbrs restore corrupt partitions and even deleted ones
<buntoaster> is there a web page that has a list of commands and what they do for terminal?
<linny> <buntoaster> http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/ is good for beginners
<Psi-Jack> buntoaster: ls /bin; ls /sbin; ls /usr/bin; ls /usr/sbin, man each one youw ant to know about.
<TheFuzzball> buntoaster, do, ls /bin && ls /sbin for a list of basic commands
<ardchoille> !terminal | buntoaster
<ubottu> buntoaster: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dicapo> so, ubuntu select wrong usb speed for connected usb flash drive. high speed (12 mbps) instead of full speed (480 mbps). what's up?
<Kenny> BUNTOASTER== Try this for beginner.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636
<Moradan> hello, i can't startx - there is an error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/84761/ - my xorg.conf and xorg.0.log), I've tried "fc-cache -fv" but nothing has changed
<TheFuzzball> Moradan, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Moradan> TheFuzzball, with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" - I generated my xorg.conf
<buntoaster> linny: ty because i am a beginner. I put this shuttle computer together and just want it for linux(ubuntu). heck it doesnt even have a cd rom drive lol
<TheFuzzball> Moradan, it was working at some point though?
<linny> <buntoaster>you could make a persistant live usb to boot from
<buntoaster> ty fuzzball,ardchoille thanks
<calliope_> Hello, im trying to do an upgrade to 7.10 from the Update Manager but the process always chokes on could not download all repository indexes. I have changed the sources dozens of times to find one that will get all the indexes but no success. What Should I do to deal with such a problem??
<stefg> buntoaster: then you are a candidate for a usb-stick install.. i'd make a bootable netinst usb stick and do a net-install
<Moradan> TheFuzzball, I have removed xserver and then installed it again with openbox - after that I haven't yet started it
<Kenny> Callope::  Are you downloading from the Ubuntu servers or from a Mirror??
<buntoaster> linny: i tryed to put the live disk on a 2gig flash drive but it was an EPIC failure lol. I didnt have a spare sata drive , so i took out my cd rom drive and used ata drive instead
<diffred> anyone can help me with shell?
<TheFuzzball> Moradan, hmm, you might try using a backup xorg.conf from /etc/X11/
<buntoaster> linny: then i booted from a usb cd rom adapter to get it on hard drive
<ardchoille> diffred: What do you need?
<linny> <buntoaster> isee so you have ubuntu installed now :) cool
<diffred> I have "find . -name '*.pdf'  | xargs evince", I mainly want to find all pdf files of a folder and open them with evince
<Moradan> TheFuzzball, I have no backup
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> Ok, Im really confused. I have had Firefox 3 running since it came out. Did an update today (Ubuntu said I had 30+ updates) and suddenly im back to running firefox 2.14, but in synaptec manager, it says the install version is 3.04....HELP!
<diffred> it doesn't work, I only have one pdf file and opens like 30 evince's windows
<TheFuzzball> Moradan, crap, have you tried installing the fglrx driver?
<TheFuzzball> Moradan, if you do that then run sudo aticonfig -a --initial it could fix it.
<ardchoille> diffred: do you have many .pdf files in subdirectories of the dir you're working in?
<diffred> ardchoille: just 2
<ardchoille> diffred: the "find" app recurses subdirs too with that command
<buntoaster> linny: yes i am still learning. I gave up i while back cause i got frustrated and no one wanted to help
<calliope_> ok so I run the upgrade manager and I get this Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<diffred> ardchoille: no problem, I just have 2 pdf files in my HD
<ttt--> hi, whats an easy way to send a file between 2 computers with ubuntu installed?
<buntoaster> linny: i would like to get the restricted drivers installed for my 8500gt card though
<calliope_> really stuck on this. is there some other way I can get the files downloaded?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> Ok, Im really confused. I have had Firefox 3 running since it came out. Did an update today (Ubuntu said I had 30+ updates) and suddenly im back to running firefox 2.14, but in synaptec manager, it says the install version is 3.04....can anyone help me?
<kj4hzw> ttt--, ssh
<ttt--> kj4hzw, whats the command for sending the file once im in ssh?
<calliope_> ttt--: I recommend man ssh for the sharp details to be on your own screen
<ttt--> ok, thanks
<ardchoille> ttt--: also: man scp
<koptein> hi
<eeboy> I am looking through my auth.log and I can see that my SSH server is getting hammered with login attempts. How concerned should I be?
<kurrata> hi, i installed xfce on my ubuntu made .desktop file but when i try to launch it it hangs with such gray sun icon on top left corner, any idea what i could have done wrong?
<buntoaster> linny: got any idea how to reverse the damage if the restricted drivers don't work after restart and no gnome?
<linny> <buntoaster> you can start in terminal mode to reinstall the orirganal drivers
<linny> <buntoaster> use the sessions button on the gdm
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> Ok, Im really confused. I have had Firefox 3 running since it came out. Did an update today (Ubuntu said I had 30+ updates) and suddenly im back to running firefox 2.14, but in synaptec manager, it says the install version is 3.04....can anyone help?
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: which ubuntu version are you running?
<buntoaster> linny: would there be an accessible backup ?
<petcube> is there a tool i can use to monitor the total throughput of my bandwidth?
<stefg> !version | Blade_Wizard_Fal
<ubottu> Blade_Wizard_Fal: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<naamloos> hey what is a good 8051 programming environment for linux?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> 8.04
<petcube> or a program
<shayan> dear all I have a problem logging in my gnome system, I'm typing this from another computer, it's keyboard language is wrong and I can't fix it. anybody have any idea?
<linny> <buntoaster> i think if you go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf there will be a line in that called Driver: try changin it to fglrx
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: Hmm.... i think your package manager might be confused. I'd save the firefox profile and completely purge all firefox-packages and then reinstall them. you might have some obscure meta-package that pullt firefox 2 in
<shayan> any body helping?
<petcube> is there a tool i can use to monitor the total throughput of my bandwidth?
<psypher246> hi all, has anyone gotten the new intrepid feuture "create usb startup disk" to work. all mine seems to do after i choose the iso and usb disk is say "starting up" should i just forget about it wait till they make it work right and use unetbootin instead?
<buntoaster> linny: gnome is working good now but i cant run little games and such .
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: just did that, now, i get this error when trying to open firefox: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<linny> burntoaster what graphics card do you have ?
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox should give you a working firefox 3...
<buntoaster> linny: a cheap PNY 8500gt (nvidia) 256mb ram ddr2
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: and make sure that the firefox-2 metapackage isn't installed
<petcube> is there a tool i can use to monitor the total throughput of my bandwidth?
<linny> <buntoaster> 1 sec let me see
<buntoaster> linny my system is a shuttle SN27p2 with brisbane 2.1 gig duel core processor 1 gig ram
<lianimator> any program to create vector animation?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: got this error:
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: close synaptic... only one package mnager at a time please
<KRF> lianimator, inkscape
<psypher246> lianimator: i was looking at thast a while ago dto do free flash animations, there are some stuff out there just google it
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> ok
<psypher246> KRF: does inkskape do animation?
<lianimator> KRF: downloading inkscape right now, it has animation? cool
<Adam_M> Hello, trying to install 8.04 on Parallels on OS X and having screen resolution issues.  I've put a custom xorg.conf in place.  The login screen displays well, up to full-screen size.  But once logged in, the display shows scan lines all over the place as though the sync frequency is off.  Can anyone help?
<linny> <buntoaster> and the reccomended drivers dont work ?
<gnubie> shayan;  have you tried System > Preferences > Keyboard layouts?
<shayan> gnubie, I can't login in X
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: still no good
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: so what's the error message
<moDumass> hey does anyone know how to add 1440x900@60 to my xorg.conf, becuase i have added it but my machine doesnt recognise it
<psypher246> inkskape is awesome but not sure if it does animation
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> no, i mean it says it installed it, but i still get the "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)" error when i try to open it
<marc-andre> hiho
<marc-andre> how can i see in the console where to a file is linked
<jrib> !x > moDumass
<ubottu> moDumass, please see my private message
<jrib> marc-andre: readlink
<buntoaster> linny: There is a proprietary driver available. so i assume there is not one installed. i am scared to try to use it. reely scared.
<Psi-Jack> Curious question, is there an ATI utility for linux that can overclock the X1600? ;)
<jrib> marc-andre: or: ls -l
<AzizLight> I have a little...concern: I will install kubuntu on a seperate partition and I will use the same home folder as ubuntu. The thing is, if I do that kubuntu is going to use the same config files as ubuntu, the ones that are in my home folder, right?
<naamloos> is there a 8051 programming interface in ubuntu
<linny> <buntoaster> yea use that one it should work fine
<jrib> AzizLight: yes, but why are you doing that?  Why not just install the kubuntu-desktop package on your ubuntu insntall?
<lxu> does anyone know why the alxamixer always back to mute on recording tab, even set it on?
<buntoaster> linny: so enable it?
<marc-andre> jrib: that i know, i'm looking for the other way around, i linked a file, but don't know anymore where the symlink is
<naamloos> lxu: do alsaconfig en tryagain
<linny> <buntoaster> yes then reboot
<jrib> marc-andre: you are looking for symlinks that link to a file?  You can't... other than searching your filesystem
<marc-andre> :(
<AzizLight> jrib: I already did that, there are some minor conflicts, nothing important, and I want to try a clean kde install without anything in it
<lxu> naamloos: how to do that?
<recon69> anyone know why I would have a eth0:avahi network device ?
<buntoaster> linny: ok i will click enable. If i am not back you know it epicly failed lol
<linny> lol it will be fine
<buntoaster> brb
<moDumass> thanks, yeh um, ive posted my xorg.conf file if anyone can see my error please point it out..http://pastebin.com/m7dca28c8
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: i'd try 'sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox* && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0' ... that will do a complete reinstallation of firefox 3. To make sure there is no zombie process of firefox spoiling everything log out and back in afterwards and try again
<jrib> AzizLight: create a new user to see if it's your user's config's fault
<naamloos> lxu: do sudo alsaconfig in terminal
<AzizLight> jrib: the thing is: I do want to share my home folder but I'de rather not share my config files accross the two installs
<Psi-Jack> AzizLight: KDE doesn't share it's config with Gnome.
<buntoaster> linny: its downloading files i am scared and no one here to hold me lol
<lxu> naamloos: it said command not found.
<linny> <buntoaster> lmao
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: and to make sure to download the packages again do a 'sudop apt-get clean' before to flush the package cache
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: and to make sure to download the packages again do a'sudo apt-get clean'
<AzizLight> Psi-Jack: wait so when I will install kubuntu and create my new user I will have my gnome user folder and my kde user folder and they won't share anything basically (unless the two users have the same name in which case everything is going to be overwritter). Am I wrong?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: ok, wierd. It removes Firefox (or says it does) but then when it attempts to install it, it says its already the newest version (implying its already there....) CONFUSED!!
<Psi-Jack> AzizLight: KDE and Gnome do /not/ share configuration files. Period.
<ardchoille> AzizLight: you can have gnome and kde installed on the same box and use the same home dir, they write configs to different folders
<Psi-Jack> AzizLight: KDE uses .kde and Gnome uses .gnome
<marcel> hi
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: did you do anything unusual with the system? ... 3rd party repos for swiftfox or other stupid things?
<Psi-Jack> AzizLight: The only thing they share, is not because of KDE nor Gnome, but because of Ubuntu's package management system, is the menus.
<AzizLight> Psi-Jack: I'm talking about the user config files, like .bashrc etc
<Psi-Jack> AzizLight: KDE nor Gnome use .bashrc. bash does.
<naamloos> lxu: i see that its not inplemented in 8.10 anymore
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> i had swift fox a while back, but got rid of it...
<ardchoille> AzizLight: kde and gnome can co-exist in the same home dir without problems :)
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: check your sources.list ...
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> how?
<lxu> naamloos: what to do now? do you know hot to fix it, please?
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: 'Software Sources' in the 'System-Admin' menu.
<AzizLight> Psi-Jack, ardchoille : ok thanks a lot, going to install kubuntu now :)
<puneeth> MAYDAY... i have packages on update manager which says that they cannot be updated... what should i do?
<ardchoille> AzizLight: you have ubuntu on that machine now?
<moDumass> jrib, yeh thatnks, um, i know what xorg.conf is, mines broken
<jrib> moDumass: the link ubottu gave you includes documentation for adding resolutions to your xorg.conf
<djbeenie> hey guys..anyone know the plugin that docs at the bottom...looks like a doc?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: ok, and what am i looking for here?
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: or pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list to !pastebin to lez me have a look
<AzizLight> ardchoille: well im connected on my mac atm but I do have ubuntu on my desptop which is like 45 degres to the left
<moDumass> jrib, yep, im saying thanks, its those docs that have me posting the question i did
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: 3rd party repos for swiftfox
<ardchoille> AzizLight: if you want kde on that ubuntu machine, it's as easy as: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: none
<stefg> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kristian_> i have ubuntu-desktop 8.10 + all updates. after a reboot/or whenever i switch my computer on, i have to manually login on the computer, i can't ssh to it, before i have logged in and then logged out again. the reason being it doesn't connect to wlan before manual login, is there a way to make it connect to added wireless on startup? i've tried editing the wireless, but it simply won't remember my settings, i read a bit on the inet and fou
<AzizLight> ardchoille: you're the third person to give me that advice ;) I already did that yesterday, but now I want a clean KDE install and in the end I might even completely replace gnome by kde (on the next *buntu release probably)
<puneeth> correction,  i have packages on update manager which says that they cannot be authenticated... what should i do?
<ardchoille> AzizLight: Ah, ok
<AzizLight> ardchoille: thanks for the advice tho :)
<ardchoille> yw :)
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: back up your sources.list, and use a
<puneeth> AzizLight, Gnome is lesser intense on your CPU, but KDE is awesome...
<puneeth> correction,  i have packages on update manager which says that they cannot be authenticated... what should i do?
<puneeth> correction,  i have packages on update manager which says that they cannot be authenticated... what should i do?
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: back up your sources.list, and use default one , read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto and uninstall/reinstall firfox once again
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: would love to read that, but firefox wont open...given the error i now get after trying to re0install..
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: looks like to repositories are fighting for control over your firefox packages, or your dpkg-database is corrupt
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> hi guys can u help me a little with skype in dsl?
<moDumass> im off, jrib, everyone thanks thus far, il look over it again in the morning, noob eyes i guess
<ardchoille> Blade_Wizard_Fal: Can you pastebin your sources.list? I'm curious now
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser will give you a browser
<linny> <Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ask your question if we can we will help
<biotrox> hi guys, what is the s/w besides vlc that i can use to take a picture from my webcam?
<linny> biotrox> cheese
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> linny: well when i log in i don't have any contacts in my contact list.when i add someone it appears in the list but still can't chat.i want just to chat.
<biotrox> oke linny thanks
<linny> biotrox> sudo apt-get install cheese
<goog> Hey People! This is a question for you 8.04 and 8.10 users: does "nautilus ftp://user:pass@domain.com" work for you? It worked for me before i updated to 8.04. Is ftp/nautils broken in Ubuntu 8.04?
<rambo298> any suggestions for apps to extract mp2 tracks from mp4, then convert to cda
<biotrox> i'm here to help also if anybody have a question just shoot, but now i have to AFK for a bit
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> linny: well when i log in i don't have any contacts in my contact list.when i add someone it appears in the list but still can't chat.i want just to chat.
<linny> <Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ive never used skype mate but keep asking someone will help
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> dreams...
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> :D
<serengeti> hi, is it possible to have one screen working at 1024x768 and another at 1280x1024? I've plugged an external lcd to my laptop but the correct resolution doesn't show up in monitor res settings
<jrib> goog: gnome switched to gvfs in 8.04 so I assume that may be why.  I don't have an ftp to test though
<nnull> serengeti¬ yea, but im pretty sure the 2nd monitor gets frame buffered to 1280 (which shouldnt matter for what your using it for most probably)
<PeskyJ> to install a mozilla plugin (flash 64-bit) I found stuff saying to put the library in ~/.mozilla/plugins, is there an equivalent directory for all users to get the plugin?
<mnel> serengeti: I've done something similar, but it can depend on the kind of graphics card you have.
<goog> jrib: just put "nautilus ftp:://a:b@ubuntu.com" in your shell. what happens?
<jrib> PeskyJ: ignore that.  Just install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the multiverse repository using your favorite package manager
<serengeti> nnull, it probably wouldn't matter much
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> ardchoille: i just posted to pastebin
<mon^rch> what would be the proper syntax to recursively rename *.jpg to cover.jpg?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: i just posted my sources list to pastebin
<_RadioHead> anyone can help me ? for samba?
<nnull> serengeti¬ yea like i said for 90% of users they wont even notice i wouldn't think
<jrib> goog: Could not display "ftp:///:/a:b@ubuntu.com". Error: No hostname specified Please select another viewer and try again.
<WIGGMPk> PeskyJ: ubuntu-restricted-extras will prolly be useful too dont you think jrib? it includes flash
<serengeti> mnel, it's an old radeon mobility (ati driver)
<jrib> WIGGMPk: sure
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: you need to give us the url
<jrib> _RadioHead: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<_RadioHead> i want to install linux server and configure samba BUT shared folder need to be read and write BUT no delete even owner
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> http://pastebin.com/me58ea9c
<PeskyJ> jrib: I thionk I just uninstalled that, it's the 32-bit version and doesn't play nice in 64-bit firefox (mostly works but flickers a lot and some stuff doesn't work properly at all)
<_RadioHead> jrib: thx man
<stefg> !pastebin | Blade_Wizard_Fal
<ubottu> Blade_Wizard_Fal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nnull> WIGGMPk¬ installing the adobe flash 10 deb was the only way ive been able to get flash working with 100% consistancy so far.
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> sorry...been a long night
<goog> jrib: you really typed "nautilus ftp://a:b@ubuntu.com" ?
<mnel> serengeti: are you using the commercial or open source driver?
<jrib> goog: yes...
<serengeti> mnel, open source
<ghaleb> hello, I'm using ubuntu, I noticed unexplained traffic, using iptraf I saw my port is 32835 but I can't find it on netstat to determine which process uses this port, any help ?
<goog> jrib: because thats yet ANOTHER error messages that i never saw on any machine. which ubuntu version?
<WIGGMPk> nnull: i have never had a problem installing/using the one distributed with "ubuntu-restricted-extras" or just using "flashplugin-nonfree" by itself
<PeskyJ> jrib: WIGGMPk I want to try the 64-bit alpha to see if it gets on better
<jrib> goog: ah no.  I copied what you pasted which had a typo.  Let me try again
<_RadioHead> jrib: any solution? or best to use ftp? as upload/get and edit files?
<nnull> WIGGMPk¬ do you use compiz?
<WIGGMPk> nnull: since Fiesty Fawn
<goog> EVERYBODY with ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10: Could you please try "nautilus ftp://a:b@ubuntu.com" and tell me the result? Thanks.
<WIGGMPk> nnull: running Intrepid Ibex now amd64 build.. never had a problem
<goog> Is there somebody with ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 here? Could you please try "nautilus ftp://a:b@ubuntu.com" and tell me the result? Thanks.
<jrib> goog: when I do 'nautilus ftp://a:b@ubuntu.com': Could not display "ftp://a:b@ubuntu.com/", because the host could not be found. Check that the spelling is correct and that your proxy settings are correct.
<WIGGMPk> nnull: flash is a fickle thing though.. I see many complain about it, and many not having a problem.
<nnull> WIGGMPk¬ ahh, well i found on 8.04.1 with flashnon-free it would sometimes be fussy on javascript fullscreen applets, and not load them properly
<mnel> sergenti: hrm, that might be tougher.  It's been a while since I've had an ATI card in my linux box.  There's some instructions for the commercial driver here: http://www.linuxine.com/2008/06/how-to-enable-dual-monitors-with-ati-diplay-card-in-linux.html
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: the sourceslist
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: what about it?
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: the sources.list is alright... just the usual repos
<jrib> PeskyJ: uninstall flashplugin-nonfree and copy the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ then
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: ok....then now what?
<jrib> _RadioHead: I don't know if you can set permissions on samba like that.  Try #samba
<PeskyJ> nnull: WIGGMPk: my kids like to play club penguin a lot and my son was just actually crying because on this machine (64-bit) he can't play it properly - I don't want them to have bad experiences with a  free OS ;)
<serengeti> mnel, thanks
<WIGGMPk> goog: besides the GTK warning about my theme, i return the same result "...because the host could not be found." 8.10 amd64 here
<mnel> serengeti: actually, have you seen this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<goog> WIGGMPk: ok, thanks.
<_RadioHead> jrib: as i know no coz permissions works different on unix/like systems but thought any twik , i don`t want to tell them i can`t do this on linux  coz they already have windows server ...
<WIGGMPk> PeskyJ: what flash did you have installed previously when they tried to play?
<jrib> goog: if I do 'nautilus ftp://a:b@ftp.ubuntu.com ', I am prompted for a password
<goog> jrib: aha!
<brianherman> i just use the standard flash player
<goog> jrib: so you cannot provide passwords via commandline anymore? hmmm...
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: but since it is an upgraded system it might be a late consequence of some broken upgrade.... it's hard to tell what's wrong without access to your box. look in /usr/bin if there is a file 'firefox'
<mnel> serengeti: actually, never mind, that doesn't actually say anything about setting up dual head.
<serengeti> mnel, my card is a radeon m6 ly (something like radeon 7000) and it's not really supported by the newer drivers
<PeskyJ> WIGGMPk: it was the one installed by the Add/Remove tool - after enabling the non-free repos
<WIGGMPk> goog: i tried what jrib wrote and i get prompted for a pwd too
<serengeti> mnel, thanks anyway ;)
<goog> WIGGMPk,jrib: ok. in older versions of ubuntu it was possible to pass the username and password like i described. I wonder how its done nowadays.
<WIGGMPk> PeskyJ: that is most likely the same..
<bingungaja> i can't update my openoffice, help me pls, http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/3951/update1vd7.th.png and http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img84/4370/update2ah0.png
<jrib> goog: it's probably not implemented in gvfs yet.  Check for a bug
<WIGGMPk> PeskyJ: try removing it and reinstalling it (but purge the config files) "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<Hisham> Chao everyone!! What is my USB drive named when i plug it in /dev??
<mnel> serengeti: yeah, I used to have an old radeon for a while in my htpc.  I eventually had to give up on it as the TV out mysteriously stopped working after an upgrade with no remedy.
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: yes, there is a firefox file there...
<jrib> PeskyJ: there are several.  You may not be using flashplugin-nonfree at all...
<goog> jrib: damn, so is there a way to revert back to an old version of nautilus?
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: so when you explicitly run /usr/bin/firefox from a terminal?
<jrib> goog: no.  My guess is it's not nautilus anyway but gvfs
<PeskyJ> jrib: when I right-clicked in it and did "about flash player 10" it would go to the adobe site.. does that mean it was the non-free version?
<jrib> PeskyJ: yes
<goog> jrib: yes, but it worked with ubuntu 7. and now i have no way to access ftp servers anymore :(
<kileymonster> Hi guys, just a little question, I have Windows on a seperate HD on my PC, I wanted to know if it was possible to boot in to this from say vmware or another program without actually rebooting my PC if that makes sence, not sure if its possible to do or not?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: "no such file or directory"
<jrib> goog: file -> connect to server  or just input your password doesn't work?
<bingungaja> i can't update my openoffice, help me pls, http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/3951/update1vd7.th.png and http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img84/4370/update2ah0.png
<balau> Hisham, I have it as another hard disk partition: /dev/sdc1. That's because I have already /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<serengeti> mnel, I actually got tv out to work on radeon 7500 with the open source driver and intrepid, had to use some xrandr command I don't remember at the moment ;)
<Hisham> balau: hmmm.. But does it get any specific name as its a usb device??
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: quite strange .... i suspect this is not a firefox problem, but might indicate some other problem in your system
<djbeenie> anyone know of a good doc bar to install?
<goog> jrib: might work but would be a shitload of work. since i use many servers. its all automated via shellscripts that do "nautilus ftp://user:pass@host"
<vimix> djbeenie, try AWN
<balau> Hisham, it automatically mounts itself on /media/disk, but apart from that the new device files are /dev/sdc for the entire disk and /dev/sdc1 for the FAT partition
<mnel> serengeti: yeah, I screwed around with it for a while.  It was a really odd card.  It came out of an old gateway machine and the windows ATI drivers wouldn't recognize it because it was rebadged by gateway.
<vimix> djbeenie, did u mean dock bar?
<brianherman> kileymonster: you can use http://tinyurl.com/5jje7f
<kristian_> i have ubuntu-desktop 8.10 + all updates. after a reboot/or whenever i switch my computer on, i have to manually login on the computer, i can't ssh to it, before i have logged in and then logged out again. the reason being it doesn't connect to wlan before manual login, is there a way to make it connect to added wireless on startup? i've tried editing the wireless, but it simply won't remember my settings, i read a bit on the inet and fou
<jrib> goog: well you can tell it to remember the password anyway.  Let me see if I can find some info...
<Hisham> balau: hmmm thanx
<djbeenie> vimix, yes doc bar
<goog> jrib: remember the password? thats evil because i dont want passwords to fly around anywhere on my harddisk.
<mnel> seregenti: linux drivers didn't care so I was able to use it for a number of years, but eventually it just stopped being worth bothing with it.
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: what does 'printenv | grep PATH' put out?
<jrib> goog: you have them in plaintext on shell scripts already...
<vimix> djbeenie, yes, as i said you can try awn (avant window navigator)
<goog> jrib: the scripts are in one place and that place is where all the sensitive data is. on an encrypted disk.
<ubuntu__>  hi, can anone help with dmraid pls?
<ubuntu__>  I have an intel fake raid with a 4 disk raid10 ntfs setup (containing 2
<ubuntu__> xp partitions) -
<kileymonster> brianherman: cheers mate, ill take a look at it :)
<djbeenie> vimix, thanks
<bingungaja> i can't update my openoffice, help me fix this pls, http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/3951/update1vd7.th.png and http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img84/4370/update2ah0.png
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: holdo n, i found something...
<vimix> djbeenie, ur welcome
<ubuntu__> am trying to get a bare metal copy of the partition ie using dd to a single disk on another controller as backup secondly I would like to be able to mount the raid & access files from linux
<biotrox> serengeti, have u tried xrandr?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> the firefox file in usr/bin said it had a broken link, that usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh didnt exist...i looked in usr/lib and found 2 folders, one for firefox, one for firefox 3.04. In firefox 3.04 if i run the firefox file, it opens firefox 3.04...not 2.14..
<jrib> goog: you could always not use nautilus
<goog> jrib: i use lftp sometimes but a graphical filemanager has some benefits. i wonder where to go now.
<jrib> goog: you can still browse it with nautilus.  Just don't mount it with nautilus
<Paddy_EIRE> !crosspost | bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<goog> goog: how to browse it?
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: 8.10
<tood> hi
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: as to your other request this is what i get: "
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> WINDOWPATH=7
<FloodBot3> Blade_Wizard_Fal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinnie_> im currently running PCLinuxOS with a seperate partition for /home. Can I install crunchbang on another partition and mount the same home directory without damaging it?
<Psi-Jack> crunchbang?
<tood> hay ppl i have a proplem
<vinnie_> Psi-Jack: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/about
<PeskyJ> well... results are in: Installing the 64-bit flash player does seem to improve things a little, however flash apps are sometimes still flickery
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, close your update manage or package manager if it is open.. then go to "System > Administration > Software Sources" then go to Third-Party repositories and add this line without quotes "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main"
<tood> when i try to run dvd cd the cd room gives me cant mount
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: yeah... i just looked on my system. it seems that the symlinks were not pointing right. there needs to be a symlink 'firefox' pointing to 'firefox-3.0' which in turn is a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/firefox.sh ... adjust that and you should have a firefox 3 again
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: i try it first
<PeskyJ> so should I just put it in all users' ~/.mozilla/plugins directory, ir is there somewhere global I can put it so that all users pick it up?
<AzizLight> im installing kubuntu on top of ubuntu in a seperate partition at the moment. I was wondering, can I use the same swap partition or I have to create a new one?
<ardchoille> Blade_Wizard_Fal: you're using proposed repos, that might be an issue
<vinnie_> ok... let me refraze my question.... im currently running PCLinuxOS with a seperate partition for /home. Can I install ubuntu on another partition and mount the same home directory without damaging it?
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, I am grabbing a cup of tea..wont be long :)
<Psi-Jack> vinnie_: I see, so not really Ubuntu.
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help me to get flash working in thunderbird?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> ardchoille:  what can i do to fix that?
<Psi-Jack> vinnie_: But to answer your question. Linux is linux is linux.
<tood> any one know the reson of this eror when i play dvd in my cd room Unable to mount media
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> stefg: i adjusted my command to point to that file, and it works. Thank you!
<l337ingDisorder> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 so the flash plugin on the adobe site won't work
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: yeah... i just looked on my system. it seems that the symlinks were not pointing right. there needs to be a symlink 'firefox' pointing to 'firefox-3.0' which in turn is a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/firefox.sh ... adjust that and you should have a firefox 3 again
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: erm, did you really mean "thunderbird" there?
<AzizLight> can I use the same swap partition for two linux distros that are on the same computer?
<l337ingDisorder> flashplayer-nonfree doesn't seem to work (installed it but firefox still says there's no plugin installed)
<tood> can any one help me plzzzzzzzzz
<l337ingDisorder> jrib, yeah sorry meant firefox
<biotrox> what is it tood?
<afief> AzizLight, as long as you don't run them at the same time there should be no problem
<stefg> Blade_Wizard_Fal: run sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser to make sure you have the right browser chosen
<AzizLight> afief: ok thanks :)
<afief> l337ingDisorder, did you try to restart firefox?
<biotrox> yup azizlight, afief is right as long as u don't run them at the same time it'll be ok
<l337ingDisorder> afief: many times
<vinnie_> Psi-Jack: awhile back i installed another distro on a different partition, and mounted my current /home directory as /home and it gave me problems on the first distro
<zhjawe>  l337ingDisorder:have you tried url:http://ubuntu:ubuntuftp@ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/home/dbzhang800/wiki/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<tood> well i always get this eror when i try to run dvd that i have burn it in windows vista when i try to use it here it gives me this massege any one know the reson of this eror when i play dvd in my cd room Unable to mount media
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: pastebin the following: content of "about:plugins" when you enter that into your address bar, output of 'apt-cache policy flasplugin-nonfree; ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/; readlink -f /usr/bin/firefox'
<ardchoille> Are "proposed" repos recommended or discouraged?
<biotrox> vinnie in /home there are .directory that save profile for the old distro u're having
<kristian_>  asked this the other day, but couldnt figure it out. i have ubuntu-desktop 8.10 + all updates. after a reboot/or whenever i switch my computer on, i have to manually login on the computer, i can't ssh to it, before i have logged in (and then logged out again). the reason being it doesn't connect to wlan before login, is there a way to make it connect to added wireless on startup? i've tried editing the wireless, but it simply won't remem
<jrib> ardchoille: discouraged
<biotrox> so if u use the same /home for all of the distro
<bingungaja> pad
<l337ingDisorder> zhjawe: downloading now
<vinnie_> biotrox: ive never seen .directory
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: the link source file u gave me already on my list ..
<tood> well i always get this eror when i try to run dvd that i have burn it in windows vista when i try to use it here it gives me this massege  Unable to mount media
<zhjawe> OK,then install it.
<biotrox> try to use the same /home but different user
<tood> biotrox help plz
<ardchoille> Blade_Wizard_Fal: it seems the "proposed" repos are discouraged, not sure how to fix that, tho
<Bacta> How can I get that menu where I can reconfigure my screen resolution settings?
<tood> well i always get this eror when i try to run dvd that i have burn it in windows vista when i try to use it here it gives me this massege  Unable to mount medi
<biotrox> hidden directory
<vinnie_> biotrox: ok
<biotrox> . directory i meant
<tood> well i always get this eror when i try to run dvd that i have burn it in windows vista when i try to use it here it gives me this massege  Unable to mount medi
<afief> kristian_, well if your wireless network is always the same I guess you *could* use some "iwconfig" commands to connect... I haven't used this stuff since network manager though
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: don't download random code outside of the repositories when the repositories already do what you want...
<wreweertgfseadff> puntu
<KaZeR> hello there. i'm trying to play 'hd' content on my tv, but i get crappy results. can anyone help?
<tood> i am new to ubuntu i am windows user plz some help
<biotrox> tood, what software did u use to burn the DVD?
<puntu> could anyone tell me how to setup the gufw firewall to allow networking?
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: you mean the .deb that zhjawe just pointed me to?
<Psi-Jack> KaZeR: Umm, on your TV?
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: yes...
<tood> well i used windows vista software
<puntu> could anyone tell me how to setup the gufw firewall to allow SAMBA networking?
<KaZeR> Psi-Jack, yes, sony hdtv via hdmi
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: u back ?
<biotrox> a movie or data?
<tood> data
<KaZeR> desktop display is fine (1920x1080) but videos kinda.. flicker ?
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: hosted at ftp.ubuntu.org.cn, seems safe.. but it doesn't run anyway
<l337ingDisorder> says it's corrupted
<tood> it gives me eror that contain this word udf volume
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, could you do "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal and pastebin the output
<Thunder_12291755> hallo, ich hab mal eine frage, we kann ich ccf´s mit dem JL ziehen?
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: right...
<PeskyJ> jrib: I tried putting the library in /usr/share/mozilla/plugins but firefox doesn't pick it up... it works fine in ~/.mozilla/plugins, but I'd rather have one place instead of installing it for all users separately
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<quizme_> does anybody use EC2 here ?
<tood> so
<zhjawe> Don't worry.
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ should work
<Paddy_EIRE> !de | Thunder_12291755
<quizme_> please PM me if you use EC2
<ubottu> Thunder_12291755: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<biotrox> tood what did u use for the data...? iso? / joliet?
<kristian_> afief : maybe, i will have a look, thanks for suggesting.
<jrib> PeskyJ: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ should work
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<wos> could anyone tell me how to setup the gufw firewall to allow SAMBA networking?
<disi> Do you know a page where I can browse the available packages for Ubuntu 8.10 Ibex? I am looking for the cifs-helper program... with aptitude or apt-get I cannot find it
<PeskyJ> jrib: ok, thanks :) bit of a mind-bend trying to work out where things should go sometimes
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba | wos
<ubottu> wos: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<djbeenie> whats the best app for gnome to change your cursor?
<tood> no not iso i burn it ordinary burn
<Muhammad_Saad_> Hello, which packages do I need in order to use NFS shares?
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: nothing in about:plugins for any kind of flash. CLI output: http://rafb.net/p/baPhDx67.html
<tood> its give me this massege
<tood> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: pastebin it please
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: here u go ,.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/84782/
<zhjawe> the url is safe,the url is ubuntu  community in China.
<tood> any ideas biotrox
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, ok
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: sent you the pastebin url via /msg
<biotrox> tood what ubuntu r u using?
<ronny> again: what to do about application-menu entires that are left over even if the app is uninstalled
<tood> give me asecond
<vimix> djbeenie, if you want to change your cursor, you can change it from appearance setting
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, could you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y" in a terminal and pastebin any errors
<Bacta> How can I get that menu that lets me reconfigure my screen resolution?
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: nevermind.  I see I made a typo.  Run: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<biotrox> tood,
<Bacta> Currently it won't let me go upto the full resolution
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: ok wait a sec
<tood> its 4.0
<tood> 2.6.20-15-generic
<biotrox> tood, i'm going to ask u to write with ISO format and use nero instead
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/uznhIc35.html
<tood> so i wont be able to use this one
<Bacta> How can I get that menu that lets me reconfigure my screen resolution?
<tood> its my first day at linux i spend all my life in windows
<Paddy_EIRE> tood, use imgburn.. no complications there
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: install flashplugin-nonfree from hardy-backports
<zhjawe> I don't find valid flash plugin in  ubuntu resource.
<tood> oh
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: mmmmkaaaayyyyy.... there a walkthrough on that anywhere?
<Paddy_EIRE> tood, that is if you are trying to burn an iso in windows
<ronny> anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> tood, otherwise nevermind
<jrib> zhjawe: flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/84785/
<tood> so what about the dvds that i already burned in vista system i wont be able to open it in linux
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | ronny
<ubottu> ronny: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ronny> ubottu: i allready asked the real one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PeskyJ> jrib: hrm.. /usr/lib/firefox/plugins didn't seem to work - doesn't get picked up
<biotrox> i think it's a know bug tood
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: just enable hardy-backports in Software Sources, install/upgrade flashplugin-nonfree
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, do "sudo apt-get install -f"
<ronny> ***** bot
<biotrox> tood, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616674
<Paddy_EIRE> ronny, knock it off
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: are you sure?  What does "about:plugins" look like?
<tood> well ppl today is my first day in linux and i spend 3 days tryin to setup my drivers here in linux
<Paddy_EIRE> ronny, what seems to be the issue
<jrib> ugh
<jrib> PeskyJ: are you sure?  What does "about:plugins" look like?
<ronny> again: what to do about application-menu entires that are left over even if the app is uninstalled
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, I love you too :P
 * jrib bans Paddy_EIRE as a workaround to his lazy fingers
<Psi-Jack> Guest47170: You should never IRC as root.
<djbeenie> vimix, i dont see a setting for cursor under appearance
<differentreality> hey, I am using ubuntu 8.04 and I would like to use a projector.  I have tried 3 different projectors so far and all of them work just fine since boot up to the point that the login screen appears.  After that I cannot make the projector work.  In screen resolution the button detect displays doesn't help :/  could someone tell me what I need to do so that the projector works properly? I have a presentation on Tuesday and I was hoping I
<differentreality> could get my projector to work. Thank you very much.
<ronny> basically i have a few dead entries and i have no idea about the propper way to get rid of them
<biotrox> tood, don't give up yet...
<Paddy_EIRE> ronny, use alacarte menu editor..
<biotrox> :D
<PeskyJ> jrib: hehe.. you're having the same conversation... I checked that already and tools->addons->plugins
<tood> oh thx man
<jrib> PeskyJ: ok, but what does it say?  Can you pastebin it?
<tood> really
<Paddy_EIRE> ronny, right click the gnome main menu and select edit menu
<tood> i heard that linux better than windows
<tood> and its open source
<vimix> djbeenie, click costumize button and u can find it on a tab
<biotrox> tood read this tooo http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/
<ronny> Paddy_EIRE: no automated way?
<mnel> Anyone here ever applied at Canonical before?
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: ok done http://paste.ubuntu.com/84786/
<jrib> mnel: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<vimix> djbeenie, the tab called "pointer"
<goog> Im trying to access "bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520915" but it doesnt come up. Does it come up for somebody else?
<mnel> jrib: certainly. :)
<tood> man i already tried avery thing in ubuntu fourm it didnt helped me at all
<biotrox> tood, if this is your 3rd day using linux, than you'll have to spend a lot more time in linux
<Paddy_EIRE> ronny, not really... you can do "sudo apt-get autoremove" to clear out unneeded dependencies and the like
<tood> but thx u so much
<goog> oh, its there now.
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, ok
<biotrox> right ppl...?
<ronny> Paddy_EIRE: but waht about menu enties of apps that ARE uninstalled?
<goog> Why are launchpad and bugzilla.gnome.org so overloaded?
<tood> so what do u think is it better than windows
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: then what should i do ? :)
<djbeenie> vimix, ahh got it..but how do you change the theme?
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, do "sudo apt-get autoremove -y"
<ronny> Paddy_EIRE: i have DOZENS if dead entires
<l337ingDisorder> brb
<tood> biotrox what do u think is it better than windows
<Paddy_EIRE> ronny, its easy with the menu editot
<Jeruvy> tood: this is a support channel, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> *editor
<Psi-Jack> Okay, time to destroy Windows and put on Ubuntu.
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: done ...
<PeskyJ> jrib ok, http://pastebin.com/d26ca0a0
<tood> oh ok sorry
<ronny> yikes
<goog> jrib: looks like this is the bug behind what we talked about: bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520915
<Paddy_EIRE> ronny, you can either untick or delete the entry altogether
<biotrox> tood, OF COURSE UBUNTU....
<biotrox> is better
<vimix> djbeenie, just choose one from the list
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, ok now do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y"
<tood>  biotrox ubuntu is better but its very diffcult man
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: no luck, still says "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. "
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, and that should be you :)
<biotrox> hey ppl, could u tell tood, why is linux ubuntu is better then windows?
<vimix> djbeenie, if you want more theme, you can find it on gnome-look.org
<tood> yeah plz cauz i m new here
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree; ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Paddy_EIRE> biotrox, google yourself
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: hmmm still 10 (openoffice) not upgraded ,,,,,
<Paddy_EIRE> biotrox, this aint a chat room.. and we dont want potential flame wars
<biotrox> well tood, in my opinion ubuntu / any linux distro is better than windows
<djbeenie> vimix, right..i understand that..but i dont see an option to install new cursor theme
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, hmm
<afief> biotrox, for some people it is for others it isn't
<biotrox> :P
<biotrox> yikes
<tood> so do u think that i should stick with it
<tood> its too diffcult
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | TooAngel afief biotrox
<ubottu> TooAngel afief biotrox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/84788/'
<biotrox> suite yourself tood, i already being warned by paddy
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/84788/
<vimix> djbeenie, try drag the package to the window
<tood> ok thx man for ur help
<whynot> have you heard of NTLDR is missing message?
<l337ingDisorder> whynot: yep
<goog> Im thinking about switching from Gnome to KDE. Do you think I should stay with Ubuntu or try a distro that comes with KDE natively?
<djbeenie> vimix, nope :(
<whynot> My question is about restoring clonezilla image.
<biotrox> whynot, and what is NTLDR relate to ubuntu?
<l337ingDisorder> whynot: it's most likely caused by creating a partition on the disk Windows is installed on, before the windows partition (so the windows partition, which would have been, say disk 1 partition 1, is now disk 1 partition 2)
<tood> what is the meaning of this massege               Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<vimix> djbeenie, sorry i just guessing, i never done it before :D
<whynot> I'm using ubuntu&win2000 multi boot.
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: your plugin is failing to install for some reason.  Run this in a terminal: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<l337ingDisorder> biotrox: the relation is that it's probably caused by the ubuntu installation
<djbeenie> vimix, hehe cool thanks though
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<biotrox> tood the udf in vista version isn't supported by the linux kernell headers
<tood> ohhhhhhhhh
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<vimix> djbeenie, ur welcome
<tood> now i get it
<tood> thx so much man
<jrib> goog: just mount ftp in some other way
<whynot> I backed up my ubuntu/win2000 disk using clonezilla and I restored the image.  Grub is working, ubuntu too.  But win2000 gave me that message NTLDR is missing.
<biotrox> tood. no problem
<Frogging101> How do you make a network connection between 2 ubuntu computers with a crossover cable and have it work?
<Paddy_EIRE> Frogging101, yes
<Frogging101> yes?
<biotrox> Froggin101 setup the IP in both ends
<n8tuser> Frogging101-> make sure they both have an ip address at both ends
<whynot> I know it's not ubuntu issue but I have nowhere to go to ask.
<tood> biotrox  is ubuntu the best version of linux
<PeskyJ> Frogging101: you'll need to set DHCP up on one of them, or give them static IPs on the same subnet
<Paddy_EIRE> Frogging101, you wanna share your connection or network the computers with the crossover cable?
<tood>  biotrox i mean thier is gentoo
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: it did download the openoffice, but without verification, is it safe ?
<Frogging101> yes, just between two computers
<Frogging101> how would I do this using intrepid?
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, yes
<Jeruvy> whynot: you should probably elect to run your ERD on your windows partition.  First verify with grub that the partitions are ok.
<tood> biotrox thier is many others whats the diffrence
<whynot> l337ingDisorder/could you tell me what to do about it?
<biotrox> Frogging101 edit the /etc/networks/interfaces on both and
<biotrox> ends
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: actually what happened ? why can't it update with usual way ? (in a short explanation) curious hahaha
<biotrox> tood if u wanna chat pv me
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, you must be coming from hardy
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, alas needing the dist-upgrade
<Frogging101> Would I go to System -> Preferences -> Network Configuration?
<goog> jrib: when i do "nautilus ftp://u:p@host" - does it "mount" the ftp directory? It sounds like a hassle to change all the scripts to "mount stuff.. start filebrowser... unmount stuff" scripts. isnt it easier just to use a filebrowser that supports ftp?
<funbitz> hi. i just downloaded and installed ubuntu 8.10, and then the kubuntu-desktop package and runs really slow. the #kubuntu channel isn't helping. i have geforce 9400gt and version 177 of the nvidia acc drv activated.
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, Basically a package could be kept-back because it involves system changing results. In other words, it would modify other parts of the system. To do a "full update" use this command:
<biotrox> Frogging101 yes u can do that also
<whynot> Actually, I'm in ubuntu. when I check out the windows partition, NTLDR is there.  but I don't understand how come the message ntldr is missing
<tood> biotrox how
<Frogging101> biotrox: Would I click "Add"?
<n8tuser> goog you can use wget or sftp for scripting
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, ok.. anything else?
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: what do u mean coming from hardy ? hmmm I'm not upgrading from hardy, i download the interprid, then reinstall my notebook ...
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: actually that's all, thx very much
<goog> n8tuser: i only script the launch of nautilus. but that doesnt work anymore and the gnome people say they will probably not make it work in the future.
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, the other reason would be more likely then
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<goog> n8tuser: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520915
<bingungaja> Paddy_EIRE: thx again
<Frogging101> biotrox: What would I do in the network configuration box?
<rhalff> what's the easiest way to make a .deb ? I mainly want to group dependencies in a package and edit/move some configuration files. I don't need any compiling at all.
<Jeruvy> whynot, if the bootstrap cannot find the loader, then it fails.  Likely the partitions have different assignments in BIOS now and it's confused.  Without knowing how you backed up your images and restored them (not familiar with clonezilla, I prefer a decent image manager) I would suggest asking in a clonezilla support forum
<Paddy_EIRE> bingungaja, any time mate :)
<Edulix> hi! I've got an acer aspire one and I've followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne, and i get ath0 up, but it returns no scan results and it does't associate to my ap either. it's not working
<n8tuser> goog-> seems unwise to me anyways to be using nautilus in a script, because it will then require user interaction
<biotrox> Frogging101 just edit the auto eth0
<biotrox> to match your setting in both ends
<Frogging101> biotrox: What do I put for gateway?
<whynot> Jeruvy/ I couldn't find out clonezilla forum.  Anyway I'll stop asking you about it.
<Misterjos> !newsgroups
<ubottu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<biotrox> Frogging101 just 2 computers right, no need for setting a gateway
<goog> n8tuser: the script IS INTENDED to start user interaction. the script could be called "start nautilus at ftp://user:pass@somehost". so if a user wants to access the ftp server somehost, he starts the script.
<jrib> goog: gvfs mounts it using fuse afaik, yes
<jrib> goog: try it and look at ~/.gvfs/
<Frogging101> biotrox: It won't let me leave the dialog box without a gateway
<Jeruvy> whynot: its ok to ask, I just don't think anyone here can help.
<biotrox> Frogging101 just type the IP of the 2nd computer
<Frogging101> biotrox: Okay do I do that on both computers?
<Jeruvy> whynot: maybe try the restore again, this time restore the windows partiton first and test.
<whynot> jeruvy/It's too much complicated for me to solve out that problem.  I have no resort to rely on.
<biotrox> yes Frogging101
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: okay I think I've gotten somewhat to the bottom of this... Came up with the same results once more, so I did a 'ps aux | grep firefox' and there's a [firefox] <defunct> entry listed that I can't kill
<Frogging101> biotrox: okay, sorry for being a total newb.
<goog> jrib: still, changing all scripts to "mount server, start nautilus, unmount server" sounds ugly to me. also - how do i know where to mount it? the script are used from different machines. much easier to rely on the filemanager to hanfle ftp correctly.
<l337ingDisorder> so I guess my next question is how do I kill a process that doesn't respond to kill -9 or kill -15 ?
<biotrox> Frogging101 ok no problem
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: ah
<Frogging101> biotrox: I will tell you if it works
<jrib> l337ingDisorder: but that does not explain why you have nothing in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<whatever> moa
<whynot> jeruby/what's the command to check the partition table in linux?  ls -l ?
<biotrox> Frogging101 ok
<PeskyJ> whynot: man fdisk
<jrib> goog: you need to hack on gvfs/nautilus then
<Frogging101> biotrox: What about DNS Servers and search domains, and routes?
<Jeruvy> whynot: I use gparted,
<whynot> nope.  I didn't make my question clear.
<whynot> the command that list the whole devices ...
<whatever999> can someone help me finding the script mount.cifs in the packages for Ubuntu Ibex 8.10?
<whynot> ls isn't it?
<l337ingDisorder> jrib: okay so in that case A) how do i kill an unkillable process? and B) what would the next step be to get flash working? it was working fine a week ago and I haven't installed any software, just updates from update-manager
<recon69> whynot: lshw perhaps
<jrib> goog: maybe it respects ~/.netrc
<goog> goog: no, i dont want to hack. i just switch the clients to some sane distro that understands ftp URIs.
<PeskyJ> whynot: you can see mounted drives with df
<Frogging101> biotrox: What do I put in for DNS Servers, search domains, and routes?
<zigovr3> hi all, in ubuntu 8.04, I have firefox that keeps crashing, has anyone experiences this ?
<iminhell> What does it mean if i am only able to play a dvd by using this code "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"   .... anytime I try to play by using a GUI all I get is a garbled mess ....?
<whynot> thanks peskyj
<jrib> goog: it has nothing to do with the distro.  GNOME switched to gvfs and gvfs does not support that URI scheme
<windmill> Why won't DVDs play for me in Totem in intrepid??     Anything I've missed?
<tood> can any one help me how to log as root ????
<biotrox> Frogging101 if u only want to share or connect ur network in ubuntu, u won't need to fill in the DNS, the routes ,and the gateway, search domain, leave it blank... that's why it's more convinient to edit the interfaces file instead
<recon69> zigovr3: run firefox from the command line and get the optput when it crashes would help a lot
<jrib> !root | tood
<ubottu> tood: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Frogging101> biotrox: okay
<goog> jrib: yes. so goodbye gnome. thats why i asked how to switch to kde.
<jrib> !kde > goog
<ubottu> goog, please see my private message
<goog> jrib: im open for other solutions as well.
<whynot> Something wrong....Before the list was 1,2,5,6 but now 6 disappeared.
<tood> oh thx very much
<jrib> goog: see if it repects ~/.netrc
<goog> jrib: yes, i know kubuntu. might give it a try.
<goog> jrib: what do you mean with "see if it respects ~/.netrc" ?
<jrib> goog: setup the password for some ftp in ~/.netrc and see if you are still prompted for a password
<goog> jrib: i dont want to put passwords anywhere then in the data folder of the encrypted disk of our server. we have a "no data on the clients" way of thinking.
<jrib> goog: I have no idea what your setup is, but can't you put it on the server and link to it?
<whatever999> itś smbfs to get mount.cifs -.- very helpful page: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<goog> jrib: yes. but thats all complicated.
<goog> jrib: i like to have one simple script for each task and thats it. "browse the xyz ftp server"? "use xyz_ftp.sh". Simple. Thats how we work.
<asc> Anybody finding that firefox refuses to load google? Other browsers work fine though.
<martin_> How to find where is the file of groovy.jar?
<wos> can anyone tell me what ports to open so that my samba will work with my firewall?
<AzizLight> I have a question: Why does Kubuntu comes with OpenOffice preinstalled instead of Koffice????
<LjL> goog, policies are policies, but just my two cents... what sense does it make to "protect" passwords in such complicated ways, when you're using a vulnerable protocol like FTP that anyone can just sniff into?
<LjL> AzizLight: that's not really a support question, better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<mon^rch> what would be the proper syntax to recursively rename *.jpg to cover.jpg?
<LjL> AzizLight: but in a nutshell - koffice is crashy
<chiliblue> anyone use hellanzb here?
<jrib> mon^rch: umm, what happens if there is more than one jpg in a directory?
<LjL> mon^rch: you could use "find" and make it execute "mv"
<goog> LjL: to keep things simple. one task, one script.
<garrettk88> hey guys, how come flash player likes to make mozilla crash?
<mon^rch> ummm
<jrib> garrettk88: what ubuntu version?
<garrettk88> 8.04
<dano> Hey all Im trying to create a shortcut on my desktop to open gnome-terminal and run a command and leave the terminal open, it keeps closing after it runs the command, is there anyway to keep it open?
<garrettk88> firefox* if that makes a difference
<biotrox> Frogging101 try and read this for manually edit the interfaces file http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<jrib> garrettk88: issue in 8.04.  Should go away if you upgrade to 8.10
<AzizLight> LjL: ok I have a support question: how can I completely remove OpenOffice from my computer?
<dano> Ive been using gnome-terminal -x uptime
<wos> >:-0
<whynot> pesky/ thanks again.  it was fdisk -l.  and everything seems to be ok.
<garrettk88> jrib: can i update using the live cd or is there another way to do it?
<AndreasMadrid> I need HELP!
<jrib> !upgrade > garrettk88
<ubottu> garrettk88, please see my private message
<garrettk88> thanks man
<mon^rch> all my cover art got renamed from cover.jpg to ver.jpg
<recon69> ﻿jrib: makes a joke of LTS
<AndreasMadrid> my wireless card is no longer founf in iwconfig!!!
<wos> can anyone tell me what ports to open so that my samba will work with my firewall?
<biotrox> wos, open port 137 139 445
<PeskyJ> jrib: FYI: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins worked in the end :) but confusing with both 'firefox' and 'mozilla' directories in /usr/lib and /usr/share, got the right one in the end though
<LjL> AzizLight: well, unless apt-get's "autoremove" function works with packages installed straight by the CD installer, and i don't think it does, that won't be entirely trivial. but "dpkg -l | grep openoffice" should list a very large percentage of packages that are OOo related
<biotrox> both ways
<martin_> How to find groovy*.jar after install it by "sudo apt-get install groovy"?
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: seef if "lshw -C networking" finds it
<KRF> martin_, dpkg -L groovy
<LjL> martin_: "dpkg -L packagename" will list all the contents of an installed package
<PeskyJ> wos: not sure you should use samba to share files over a firewall though... you might want to look into using scp (over port 22) instead
<recon69> AndreasMadrid:  "lshw -C network" maybe !
<PeskyJ> wos: totally depends on your situation of course... just thought you should look into that as an alternative in case you're trying to go over an open network with it :)
<martin_> OK, thanks
<goog> Can I install KDE by doing "apt-get install kde" and then somehow change to KDE?
<WIGGMPk> Im going to be installing Vista to my 2nd hard drive. I already have Intrepid Ibex installed on my primary hard drive. What steps do I need to take to preserve or restore GRUB as my boot loader?? website link? anything?
<AzizLight> LjL: ok thanks. what's the equivalent of synaptic in kubuntu?
<AndreasMadrid> recon69:  networking showed something and then it disappeared and there was the prompt again. network showed my card, yes
<wos> peskyj im using a home network
<LjL> mon^rch: how about - and i *strongly* recommend trying this stuff on a test directory first - you do something like: find -iname 'ver.jpg' -exec mv {} cover.jpg \;
<wos> which is more secure from outside intruders? i dont care about inside people.
<dano> Hey all, I am trying to create a shortcut to a terminal app on my desktop.  I have a launcher made with the command gnome-terminal -c command  and it runs the command and then closes the window instantly, is there a way to tell the terminal to stay open?
<LjL> AzizLight: Adept
<LjL> AzizLight: but i personally just use apt-get from the command line
<biotrox> WIGGMPk it's better if u install windows first so the grub will take over the ntldr
<LjL> !kde | goog
<AzizLight> LjL: me too, but I think Adept might do a better job at removing openoffice, I might be wrong
<ubottu> goog: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<WIGGMPk> biotrox: right, I already know that, but in my situation... Ubuntu is installed already and im not going to reinstall Windows than Ubuntu... lol
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: well, means at least it being detected, check what driver it's using, then look at ifconfig to see if its there
<LjL> AzizLight: you're wrong
<LjL> AzizLight: Adept doesn't do anything that apt-get doesn't do. they use the same backend. the one program that might do things differently is aptitude.
<biotrox> WIGGMPk stop using windows :P
<PeskyJ> wos: is your firewall between your file server and your internal machines? you probably don't need it there but between your whole network and the outside world
<wos> biotrox, that did not work :(
<WIGGMPk> biotrox: i would if i could, i need it for the school software I have to use..
<wdh> i (re)moved the /etc/apache2 directory because I want to reconfigure it. However, reinstalling the 'apache2' package (or a dpkg-reconfigure), does not seem to put a new /etc/apache2 directory into place. Any ideas on this?
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: I mean check ifconfig to see if the interface is there for the card not the driver
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 network says UNCLAIMED;
<AndreasMadrid> ok
<wos> PeskyJ,  the firewall is gufw. is that not for outside intruders?
<goog> LjL: yes, but i thought i could just install kde and not a whole new distro.
<iminhell> WIGGMPk:  http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm  ... should take care of you
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 ifconfig doesn't show it
<whynot> wish me good luck.  God damn clonezilla. ^^
<jajo_> pls, why did xmms disappear in intrepid?
<AzizLight> LjL: so what's the best way to completely remove openoffice in the end? I got a list of apps from the command you gave me earlier, I just pipe that to apt-get remove?
<LjL> goog, Kubuntu is not a "whole new distro", Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME, nothing more nothing less
<jrib> wdh: purge and reinstall whatever package you get from the output of: apt-cache search -n apache common
<WIGGMPk> iminhell: thanks, i just found that myself.. was hoping it was just easier like reinstalling grub or something
<n8tuser> wdh-> try to see if dpkg-reconfigure apache2 would fix it
<jrib> wdh: actually, just install apache2 after you purge the above
<PeskyJ> wos: oh you mean a local one.. I thought you meant on your router - I don't use internal software firewalls at all at home, just the one on the router
<LjL> AzizLight: well, piping won't work because it's full of other cruft. either copy them manually or pipe something like: dpkg -l | grep openoff | awk ' { print $2 } '
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: all get a bit fussy for me from here, past the output from lshw -C network so we can all have a look
<biotrox> wos open one more 138
<jajo_> what do you use for playing music ??
<goog> LjL: yes, i know. i wanted to say: for a quick test of kde it might be faster to do just "apt-get install kde" then to download and install kubuntu.
<LjL> goog: if you install other packages that aren't kubuntu-desktop ("kde" for instance), you'll very likely end up with something that's badly configured for most uses
<iminhell> What does it mean if i am only able to play a dvd by using this code "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"   .... anytime I try to play by using a GUI all I get is a garbled mess ....?
<WIGGMPk> iminhell: this really doesnt do it for me anyway, because I have two separate drives.. would my boot loader even be affected you think??
<AzizLight> LjL: I can copy them one by one but should I use apt-get remove or autoremove (or both one after the other)
<AndreasMadrid> recon69: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95175/
<n8tuser> WIGGMPk-> i would think when you install vista, you tell it to use the 2nd drive and ignore the first one
<LjL> goog: could be, but "kde" will also get things installed that most users wouldn't really want
<LjL> AzizLight: it doesn't much matter, you can always do autoremove later
<wos> biotrox still not working
<WIGGMPk> n8tuser: thats what im hoping.. but im using "restore" CD's that came with my laptop
<LjL> AzizLight: just pay attention at the list of packages it's going to remove, before hitting Y
<goog> LjL: why would they package stuff people dont want?
<AzizLight> LjL: kk, thanks a lot for the help. I'll feedback when im done
<WIGGMPk> n8tuser: im thinking I might take my ubuntu (primary) hd out to preserve it, and just add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst would that cover it?
<n8tuser> WIGGMPk-> using a restore, i dont know, it maybe expecting it on the 1st drive, so you are up the creek with that
<LjL> goog: look, i *use* Kubuntu. so i have kubuntu-desktop installed. if i type "sudo apt-get install kde", After this operation, 209MB of additional disk space will be used.
<goog> LjL: i only want to use a filebrowser to access an ftp server. since that doesnt work in gnome anymore i will give kde a try.
<biotrox> wos, have no idea anymore, as far as i know the samba as well as the windows sharing is using 137,138,139, and 445 have u check in your firewall for the hit count?
<n8tuser> WIGGMPk-> those recovery disk expects them on 1st drive i believe
<LjL> goog: why don't you just install Nautilus and Konqueror, for the time being, and try them out?
<AzizLight> LjL: when I think of it I can just use sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-* cant I?
<LjL> goog: if you want something to "quickly test", that would seem like the sanest thing to do
<WIGGMPk> n8tuser: well its ASUS, so it might be more flexible
<LjL> AzizLight: yes you can
<AndreasMadrid> recon69: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95176/
<Frogging101> biotrox: The network says it's connected, but the computers cant see each other!
<sorush20> openoffice.org 3 crashes what can I do here is what I get in the terminal http://pastebin.com/ma25635c
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, do you use hardy or intrepid?
<ardchoille> LjL , goog : I just tried ftp://blah in nautilus and it works fine (Intrepid here)
<LjL> AzizLight: if they all match that pattern, you can. put it inside quotation marks though (will not really matter unless you have files in the current directory that start with openoffice.org-, but)
<wos> i cant do that in gufw
<ardchoille> s/blah/my host/
<LjL> goog: err when i said Nautilus and Konqueror, i meant to say Dolphin and Konqueror
<goog> LjL: apt-get "konqueror"?
<AndreasMadrid> Luks911 intrepid
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: have a read of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide, I am :) , I'll see if i can spot your trouble as well
<LjL> goog: no...? sudo apt-get install dolphin konqueror
<ActionParsnip> hey all. I'm trying to use apt-file for a chuckle but when I run sudo apt-file updaet I get this error: Can't get http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/Contents-amd64.gz
<goog> LjL: dolphin?
<LjL> !dolphin | goog
<ubottu> goog: To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<LjL> goog: Dolphin is the standard KDE file manager
<AndreasMadrid> recon69, Luke911 I just know that it worked already
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, so sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<thiebaude> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<goog> LjL: will dolphin look like its used under kde when i use it under gnome? will i be able to use it under gnome at all?
<ActionParsnip> I've looked at /etc/apt/apt-file.conf but it makes very little sense, can anyone please assist
<jojo1224> aptitude help -> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<wdh> jrib, thx.. that helped
<LjL> goog: any KDE application can be used in GNOME and vice versa
<biotrox> Frogging101, can it be ping already from both ends..?
<LjL> goog: it'll just, well, install most of the KDE libraries for you when you install the application.
<AndreasMadrid> -luks911 what does that do?
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, then you will have a new driver in System>administration>hardware drivers
<LjL> goog: also - keep in mind i'm thinking of and using KDE 3. i'm completely unfamiliar with KDE 4.
<goog> LjL: and they look the same as in kde then? dont they rely on a trillion settings and skins and graphic stuff that comes with the window manager?
<jajo_> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<DarkKnight> hey...how do we create a cd image in ubuntu
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, that install de ath5k driver, which work with your wifi
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: look like it's not finding the driver for you card
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> you should not have both wireless and ethernet active at same time unless you know how to configure your route table (its advance knowhow)
 * goog apt-get installs dolphin just for fun...
<LjL> goog: it won't necessarily look the same, no. it'll work the same.
<ardchoille> !audacious | jajo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<ActionParsnip> !info mkisofs | DarkKnight
<ubottu> Package mkisofs does not exist in intrepid
<ardchoille> !info audacious | jajo_
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-3ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 1133 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> so you decide, either wireless or ethernet only -- one at a time, not at same time
<goog> LjL: downloading 74 MB for dolphin... we will see ...
<iminhell> What does it mean if i am only able to play a dvd by using this code "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"   .... anytime I try to play by using a GUI all I get is a garbled mess ....?  anyone?
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; ??
<LjL> ActionParsnip: should be just a warning, not an error
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_092.html
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: or a gui guide: http://monmonja.com/blog/2008/11/make-iso-from-folders-files-in-ubuntu/
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser b4 i had both at the same time. yes. but now, if i unplug the cable, it doesn't show up either
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> what does not show up?
<Photoguy> My 'start bar' (?) is trasnparent for some reason..any ideas?        Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit.
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser the wireless connections available
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i have a ubuntu dvd....i wanted a create an image of it and then write more dvd's....i m checking out ur posts
<LjL> goog: look at this, go to my site http://apt.alturl.com/ , give Hardy, i386, put "ubuntu-desktop" as the metapackage, and then try putting "kde" first as the package and later "kubuntu-desktop". you'll see that "kubuntu-desktop" is much more lightweight than "kde", if you scroll down to check the size.
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, you need the driver, i have the same card ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight easy enough to create an iso from a disk
<LjL> goog: in a nutshell, "kde" is Debian's full-fledged-everything-KDE-desktop, while "kubuntu-desktop" is actually the KDE metapackage that the Ubuntu developers made.
<AndreasMadrid> recon89 when i installed the driver with the help one om #ubuntu he told me i have to compile it again each time i have a kernel uptdate, but as far as i know i didn't have one. And still i tried make again
<ardchoille> Photoguy: right click the panel, choose Properties, go to the Background tab and tweak :)
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> if you look at line 4 it says you have AR242x but on line 12, your config does not show you have the driver loaded, so load you ar242 compatible driver
<LjL> goog: "kde" comes with things, such as the first-startup wizard, that Ubuntu normally doesn't use at all.
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrrow; now how do i create an iso image
<AndreasMadrid> Luks911: i'm currently running the ocmmand you gave me
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<goog> LjL: i hate wizards :-)
<Photoguy> Oh.
<Photoguy> Thanks
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: do what ﻿Luks911 suggests , he's got the same card and you are missing the driver
<engemec> hello!
<boy-stockholm> hi
<AndreasMadrid> Luke911 recon69 done
<LjL> goog: you're not the only one. especially those first-run wizards that give you that "oh my, now if i get anything wrong i'll be doomed forever" feeling
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, well, then go to system>administration>hardware driver and enable a driver called something with "5xxx"
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, and finally reboot
<AndreasMadrid> recon69, Luks911 before i used this driver and it worked well madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204.tar.gz
<naamloos> hello i try to find out how to program my micro processor an :P89LCP935... i reasearched and found out that p89 is the actual processor type and the LPC935 is defining that itll use the ICP900 protocol to flash it. can anyone confirm this?
<goog> LjL: i really really like the command line. and all this what happened today makes me think if i should use a gui for ftp/filebrowsing at all.
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, yes, you also could recompile that driver
<bonhoffer> my volume, even when maximized, is very, very quiet on ubuntu 8.10 -- how can i change this?
<AndreasMadrid> Luks911 "this driver is activated but not in use"
<goog> LjL: unfortunately i never found a filebrowser for the terminal i liked.
<n8tuser> naamloos-> perhaps visit the nice folks at  #embedded  ?
<differentreality> anyone who can help me with my projector? I cant seem to be able to make my projector show all of my screen, there is always some of it missing :/
<kevin123> hello, how to boot windows if grub dont have an option?
<ardchoille> goog: have you tried gFTP ?
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrrow; okkk...i m running that command....but is it that i have to run the command each time i want to create an iso
<bonhoffer> i can't find any way to increase the volume in system --> prefs
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: lets try the binary package and see if it works, much easer. you need to modprobe or reboot to activate it, dont know the modprobe command though
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, try with sudo modprobe ath5k
<goog> ardchoille: i dont believe in switching the filebrowser just because i use a certain protocoll.
<h4writer> hi, got a problem with my wifi. Can I ask it here, how to solve it?
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> or         sudo insmod  /path/to/ath5k
<ardchoille> goog: ok, I have nautilus doing ftp in intrepid, fwiw
<Lartza_> why is my sony psp moutned write protected?
<n8tuser> h4writer-> what have you done to troubleshoot so far?
<goog> doplhin doesnt seem to support ftp://user:pass@host. or is it because it uses the underlying gnome file system gvfs?
<AndreasMadrid> recon69, Luks911 sudo modprobe ath5k renders no error, but result still is: driver activated but not in use
<bjoern_>  i am using nv 7300gt: the linux driver v177 does not detect my screen connected by dvi cable. does anyone know such a problem?
<iminhell> Someone want to have a look over my issue and see what they make of it?   -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009052   ---
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrrow; okkk...i m running that command....but is it that i have to run the command each time i want to create an iso
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: I'm new to linux, dunno in what path it was saved now, but i know tha path to the madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204.tar.gz
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, and what do you get now with iwconfig?
<bonhoffer> how do i pick which device gets sound (i am using a plantronics headset)
<LjL> goog: can't help you there, i just use bash. but anyway can you restate your original problem? i joined late, i understood that there's something wrong with how gvfs handles ftp://, but that's about it
<goog> LjL: dolphin shows the same problem as nautilus when trying to open ftp uris. sure it doesnt use gvfs when used in gnome?
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> follow Luks911 suggestion for now, we'll work on the compiling later
<AndreasMadrid> Luks911: lo eth0 and pan0 no wireless extensions
<LjL> goog: no, it will use kioslaves
<h4writer> n8tuser, not so much. I know my wireless exist (wifi 4965 AG, lspci). I know it should work (laptop reviews on internet, aspire 5920G), but I reinstalled networkmanager and now it doesn't do anything anymore
<goog> LjL: gfvs doesnt interpret "ftp://user:password@host".
<h4writer> n8tuser, I'm just upgraded from gutsy to intrepid (everything worked on gutsy)
<LjL> goog: uhm, i'm pretty sure i've used that syntax in KDE, let me try... (have you installed the KDE 4 or the KDE 3 dolphin, anyway?)
<russell__> ppa
<n8tuser> h4writer-> which pc are you using now to chat? same ?
<goog> LjL: kioslaves is a virtual file system?
<h4writer> n8tuser, same
<boy-stockholm> hi anyone knows how to install DC++ on ubuntu ?
<h4writer> n8tuser, cable atm
<goog> LjL: i did "apt-get install dolphin"
<LjL> goog: sort of, yes. similar to gvfs, probably a bit more powerful
<LjL> goog: ok, are you on hardy or intrepid though?
<goog> LjL: i cant remember names. i can only remember numbers. i use ubuntu 8.04
<boy-stockholm> hi anyone knows how to install DC++ on ubuntu ? msg me please
<n8tuser> h4writer-> i dont advise you having both wireless and ethernet enabled at same time, unless you are an advance  user and knows how to configure your route table
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid, sorry, but i have to go here you have a complete tutorial to compile madwifi, in spanish ;) http://ubuntu-ar.org/tutoriales/ar5007eg
<LjL> goog: then that's Hardy and you're using Dolphin for KDE 3, like me
<goog> LjL: but i heard that ubuntu 8.10 still has the same bug.
<bonhoffer> more precisely, i am trying to get my movie player to play through my headset
<n8tuser> h4writer-> your host will get confused as to which nic it will use to get out of your pc (wireless or ethernet)
<AndreasMadrid> Luks911: thanks, though my spanish ain't perfect, but I#ll try
<goog> LjL: so what does "doplhin ftp://u:p@ftp.ubuntu.com" do on your machine?
<h4writer> n8tuser, normally networkmanager handles everything fine. Before I tried to connect without cable (so only wifi) and it didn't work either
<recon69> Luks911: when you do lshw -C network, what name is the driver , we can do a find -name "drivername" then insmod /path/to/driver
<LjL> goog: parses the username, but still asks me for a password in a window :(
<n8tuser> h4writer-> you decide, wifi or ethernet? only one at a time!
<ardchoille> LjL: Nautilus does ftp://user@host on intrepid , what is this bug I hear about?
<goog> LjL: ok, then maybe its a dolphin thing
<LjL> goog: yes, it seems to be
<goog> LjL: "konqueror ftp://u:p@ftp.ubuntu.com" seems to work.
<LjL> goog: install Konqueror, that one works for me
<LjL> ardchoille: ask goog, i don't use GNOME
<h4writer> n8tuser, indeed that's isn't the problem. My wifi doesn't want to give a list of available wifi's so I can't connect (and disconnecting my cable internet ;-))
<h4writer> n8tuser, I don't want to use them at the same time !!
<boy-stockholm> hi anyone knows how to install DC++ on ubuntu ? msg me please
<goog> ardchoille: it doesnt do ftp://user:password@host
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: if you lazy like me you can reboot and it should get loaded :)
<srx2002> hi guys, quick question....I'm trying to get add some helper applications in Firefox so I may choose what I would like to do when downloading files.....where does the Linux ( Ubuntu ) store the actual files required to run certain programs..?
<lolren> boy-stockholm:  sudo apt-get install linuxdcpp
<LjL> !directconnect | boy-stockholm
<ubottu> boy-stockholm: Direct Connect clients: Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<ardchoille> goog: Ah, ok, I only do user@hots, not user:pass@host
<n8tuser> h4writer-> post your results of   sudo lshw -C network
<AndreasMadrid> recon69, ok, i'll reboot then now  / now then
<goog> LjL: so i will try around with konqueror and see if i like it.
<srx2002> so I may point to the said application
<boy-stockholm> thanks
<Ximal> is there any way for me to limit the bandwidth my pc is using on this network ? straight from the pc itself ? as i am wanting to make sure it's max or cap is 150 up and down
<recon69> ﻿﻿AndreasMadrid: or do a find -name "ath5k*" in the etc dir
<h4writer> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m2c3dea87
<homy> Hi! Is there a simple possibility of doing a point to point chat with pidgin or sth like that? I.E., like ICQ or AIM, but without the need of registering anywhere.
<lorenabosso> alguém fala português?
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<srx2002> anyone?
<Flynsarmy> Since upgrading to 8.10, VLC 0.9.4 has always stuttered every now and then when playing music/videos. This a common problem?
<AzizLight> when I use apt-get remove, can I exclude specific packages from being uninstaleld?
<lorenabosso> obrigada!
<LjL> goog: you might also try pcmanfm, it's a GNOME file manager that's pretty similar to Nautilus. it'll probably use the very same gvfs and so have the very same problem, but it's worth trying... (after all, both Dolphin and Konqueror use kioslaves, but still behave differently)
<n8tuser> h4writer-> what happens when you do a  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan   ?
<h4writer> n8tuser, wlan0     No scan results
<naamloos> n8tuser: thanks for the channel, sadly the only other user was the chanserve....
<Vcoder> Hi. Please help me for a little question.
<n8tuser> naamloos-> maybe #hardware  ?
<Vcoder> When I connect to "localhost", source IP is not 127.0.0.1 but it is IP assigned to one of two physical interfaces.
<Vcoder> Is there a way to change IP from which connections to "localhost" are established?
<goog> LjL: thanks a lot!
<LjL> Ximal: "apt-cache search traffic shap" will give you some likely options
<n8tuser> h4writer-> you have your AP up and active? no neighbor AP that you can possibly detect?
<iminhell> Someone please? Is there a line I should be in or something or somewhere more technical I can ask?  ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009052    would really like to make use of my DVD collection at some point.
<srx2002> hi guys, quick question....I'm trying to get add some helper applications in Firefox so I may choose what I would like to do when downloading files.....where does the Linux ( Ubuntu ) store the actual files required to run certain programs..?
<h4writer> n8tuser, AP?
<n8tuser> h4writer-> can you also post your /etc/network/interfaces  file
<h4writer> n8tuser, I got here a wireless network
<Flynsarmy> Since upgrading to 8.10, VLC 0.9.4 has always stuttered every now and then when playing music/videos. How do i fix this?
<AzizLight> LjL: if I remove openoffice, packages like aspell and language-support-* and dictionnaries are going to get removed as well. is that bad considering the fact that I already installed koffice? and if yes can I prevent those packages from being removed?
<goog> LjL: pcmanfm says "file not found" when feed with ftp uris.
<LjL> AzizLight: do they get removed with "autoremove" or even without?
<goog> LjL: and it doesnt look so stylish as konqueror :-)
<h4writer> n8tuser, not much in that file: http://pastebin.com/m325b9e72
<recon69> iminhell: you need libcssdvd installed  to play DVD's
<srx2002> nevermind ...got it
<LjL> goog: oh well. keep in mind that Konqueror, if used under GNOME, will suck up a bit of memory
<goog> LjL: well, thanks a lot for all your help. i learned a lot today.
<iminhell> read the thread, I have tried all that to no avail, it's more than a simple codec issue
<AzizLight> LjL: they get removed without autoremove, they get removed with just apt-get remove. I didnt remove anything yet tho
<goog> LjL: but it will free the mem when i close it, right?
<LjL> AzizLight: Hardy or Intrepid?
<LjL> goog: sure
<n8tuser> h4writer-> okay, then you need to a line      iface wlan0 inet dhcp    on that interfaces file
<AzizLight> LjL: Intrepid
<homy> IS there any point-to-point chat protocol in pidgin or another ubuntu app?
<jajo_> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<LjL> AzizLight: well, i'm on Hardy, but let me have a look anyway if i find the culprit... did you use "openoffice.org-*" eventually?
<biotrox> !udf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf
<andre> hello everyone
<goog> LjL: then it really doesnt matter if it takes up memory.
<h4writer> n8tuser, and then?
<AzizLight> LjL: that is exactely what I used: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-*
<Edulix> hi! I've got an acer aspire (AR242x rev 01) one and I've followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne, and i get ath0 up, but it returns no scan results... what can I do?
<n8tuser> h4writer-> sudo ifup wlan0;  then you do a  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan   ?
<a_n_d_r_e> hello everyone
<jajo_> !eDonkey
<AzizLight> LjL: oh you mean with the quotations?
<ubottu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<n8tuser> Edulix-> post your /etc/network/interfaces  contents
<LjL> AzizLight: no, i meant just whether you used that or manually specified packages
<Ximal> thanks Ljl
<LjL> !msg the bot | jajo_
<ubottu> jajo_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<homy> jajo: I didn't talk about peer-2-peer filesharing, I asked about *chatting*.
<txapimarian> hola
<a_n_d_r_e> I'm having issues capturing audio with xvidcap, istanbul, recordmydesktop etc... but not audacity... I believe the problem is either with /dev/dsp (OSS) or with pulseaudio, has anyone heard of this issue?
<AzizLight> LjL: well either way I also tried with the quotations and I got the same result
<LjL> AzizLight: sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l | grep openoff | awk ' { print $2 } ')    will remove fewer packages
<wos> would anyone be so kind as to tell me how to configure gufw firewall for samba?
<jajo_> LjL:thanks
<h4writer> n8tuser, I don't think it should give something like this (the ifup command): http://pastebin.com/m5bbb560b
<DRMacIver> Hi. I'm trying to get my wifi working on my laptop. I've never had much luck with the proprietary drivers Ubuntu provides for it, so previously I'd been using madwifi. Unfortunately this seems to have broken in the course of an upgrade (I don't know exactly when. I normally use wired), and I can't seem to get it to work again.
<LjL> AzizLight: the most conservative way seems to be: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-common
<Edulix> n8tuser: what does it have to do with anything? I'm executing iwlist ath0 scan, and ath0 is up and in Managed mode
<LjL> AzizLight: try that first, then if you're not satisfied with what it removes, try something more drastic...
<h4writer> n8tuser, if I try the iwlist it still give "no scan results"
<funbitz1> hi. i just downloaded and installed ubuntu 8.10, and then the kubuntu-desktop package (with synaptic) and kde runs really slow, gnome is much more snappy. the #kubuntu channel isn't helping. i have geforce 9400gt and version 177 of the nvidia acc drv activated, as I think its a video card problem... suggestions?
<wos> would anyone be so kind as to tell me how to configure gufw firewall for samba?
<n8tuser> h4writer-> the driver you have iwlagn seems to be incompatible, find the correct driver for your chip
<AzizLight> LjL: ok I will try that now
<homy> Does anybody know about a free point to point chat protocol that is available in ubuntu?
<LjL> funbitz1: it probably is a video driver problem indeed, especially if the slowness you're experiencing is mostly about resizing windows and scrolling
<DRMacIver> (According to lspci it's an Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<h4writer> n8tuser, ok ty :-D
<Edulix> DRMacIver: hey, same as mine
<n8tuser> Edulix-> can you drop that attitude?  if you like my help that is..
<wos> would anyone be so kind as to help me configure gufw firewall for samba?
<Edulix> DRMacIver: and you get no scan results when doing iwlist scan right? uhm same problem as mine
<jojo1224> how do you install vmware server on ubuntu server?
<funbitz1> LjL: yeah, when i resize a window, my core 2 duo 8200 goes nuts...
<LjL> funbitz1: i know that's definitely related to the nvidia drivers, but i don't really know the solution
<DRMacIver> Edulix: Indeed. Or rather I get eth0 and lo both of which don't support scanning (and with an iwconfig same but they don't have wireless)
<LjL> funbitz1: try harder in #kubuntu, someone almost certainly knows if you have some patience
<Edulix> n8tuser: sorry if I annoyed you with my attitude, I just don't see any relation between my card not receiving beacons with /etc/network/interfaces =)
<LjL> !vmware > jojo1224    (jojo1224, see the private message from ubottu)
<wos> would anyone be so kind as to help me configure gufw firewall for samba?
<iminhell> wos: ala Google --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html  beats me otherwise
<DRMacIver> Yesterday after some futzing around with proprietary drivers and using an older kernel I managed to get it to at least see wireless networks, but I got 100% packet errors when trying to use them
<jojo1224> k
<n8tuser> Edulix-> lack of information thats why, i can guess what you already have, so by asking you to provide those, will get closer
<Kenny> Is there a way an Ubuntu computer can instant message a WinXP computer on a local network??
<wos> :(
<n8tuser> Edulix-> all you said in earliest post if you can not scan..so i require more info
<LjL> Kenny: smbclient -m
<Edulix> n8tuser: it contains two lines: auto lo\n iface lo inet loopback
<LjL> Kenny: smbclient -M i meant
<Kenny> LJL>>> Is that something I can get with apt-get or aptitude??
<LjL> Kenny: of course
<LjL> Kenny: just type "smbclient" and you'll be told what package contains it
<funbitz1> LjL: sorry my ignorance. does #kubuntu need a registered nickname to post as well? i'm using chatzilla in firefox and it doesn't tell me that my post isn't actually visible if a channel needs registration...
<AzizLight> LjL: I removed openoffice.org-common and base as you said, but some packages still appear when I use dpkg -l. what does the rc/ii that is in front of the package name means?
<LjL> funbitz1: it doesn't need any registration
<n8tuser> Edulix-> can you add a line on your interfaces file    iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Kenny> Should I do it in a terminal or Package manager??
<homy> point to point chatting (like icq)?
<LjL> AzizLight: rc means they've actually been removed, only the config files have been left (which are likely irrelevant). ii means it's still installed.
<a_n_d_r_e> I'm having issues capturing audio with xvidcap, istanbul, recordmydesktop etc... but not audacity... I believe the problem is either with /dev/dsp (OSS) or with pulseaudio, has anyone heard of this issue?
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> follow along with what am advising Edulix
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 it didn't work
<wos> would anyone be so kind as to help me configure gufw firewall for samba?
<LjL> Kenny: no difference, just your preference
<lawler> Hi guys - I'm setting up ubuntu for someone and am having a small problem with compiz.  I want the widget layer to load automatically when he boots up (to avoid him having to remember to press F9) so he always has his screenlets but can't figure out how.  Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<Kenny> Thank you LJL... greatly appreciated.
<Suede> ciao
<LjL> !it | suede
<ubottu> suede: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Suede> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Sure. I'll just be a minut ethough. Sorting something else out.
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: damn , well, lets try find your driver , goto the /etc/ dir and do find -name "﻿ath5k*"
<DRMacIver> (Installing madwifi-hal rather than madwifi)
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> can you see if the driver ar242   is anywhere in your  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless   ?
<a_n_d_r_e> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AzizLight> well I guess the command ive used have been good enough. there are still packages like openoffice.org-base-core or help-* or l10n or even thesaurus but im afraid that if I removed them it might break something
<tood> hello
<LjL> AzizLight: you can try removing them one by one and see what they'd take away
<wos> would anyone be so kind as to help me configure my firewall for samba?
<AzizLight> LjL: that's the thing, they dont take away anything, that's why im afraid it might break some other packages
<a_n_d_r_e> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lawler> Hi guys - I'm setting up ubuntu for someone and am having a small problem with compiz.  I want the widget layer to load automatically when he boots up (to avoid him having to remember to press F9) so he always has his screenlets but can't figure out how.  Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<LjL> AzizLight: that would be a bug. really shouldn't happen. if they're needed by something else, then the something else really should depend on them, in which case apt-get would remove it for you.
<tood> boxitor
<homy> Is there any point to point chat protocol/programm in ubuntu?
<jojo1224> lawler: just tell him to hit F9, its a easy button to press
<LjL> homy: ICQ clients are available.
<EdijusXP> I want to install windows, but I do not want to loose access to Ubuntu. How do I manage that?
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser in modules there's only 2.6.27-7-generic and -9 generic
<srx2002> command to list the contents of a directory beginning with a certain letter only?
<iminhell> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LjL> EdijusXP: i'm afraid you will have to restore your Ubuntu bootloader manually (using a live CD for instance) after installing Windows. unless you install it on a different hard drive.
<tood> ok have to go
<Ximal>  hey guys... i installed the libapache2-mod-bw package and i'm wandering if there's a way for me to configure it ? i can't find the proper cli command
<Kenny> LJL>>> Snyaptic says it's already installed (green box).  I can't find it in my applications??
<LjL> srx2002: ls a*
<tood> r u here
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> look in subdir of those, to see where that ar242 or whatever the name of it.. resides
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 in /ecT theres nothing with ath
<wos> would anyone be so kind as to help me configure my firewall for samba?
<LjL> Kenny: what does "apt-cache policy smbclient" say?
<EdijusXP> LjL: Its good that I have Live CD. How do I edit bootloader?
<homy> LjL: and a point-to-point chatting program? So that my and my friend don't have to register anywhere or use a server or stuff like that?
<n8tuser> Ximal-> perhaps a visit to #apache  channel?
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: sorry , n8tuser know more than me, lib/modules is the correct place
<AzizLight> LjL: when I do dpkg -l | grep openoff is there a way to also output the size of the packages?
<Ximal> n8tuser: no such luck.. channel's dead this morning..
<srx2002> ls: cannot access M*: No such file or directory
<LjL> AzizLight: yes, hold on
<srx2002> LjL: won't work
<LjL> srx2002: then there is no file starting with M
<n8tuser> Ximal-> that modules seems so customized, not many uses them?  or try another net, like undernet.org #apache channel ?
<srx2002> yup...there is...in my /usr/bin
<srx2002> trying to list all files beginning with M
<biotrox> !generic
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<LjL> AzizLight: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | grep openoff | sort -nr
<umbi> ciao a tutti
<cylux> How do I make a tarball of my home directory and perhaps filter it to include only hidden files?
<LjL> srx2002: i'd be very surprised if there were any files starting with uppercase M in /usr/bin.
<LjL> !it | umbi
<ubottu> umbi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cylux> When I say hidden, I mean starting with ','
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser can't find it
<cylux>  '.'*
<n8tuser> cylux-> start with  man   tar   and look for exclude options
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: so do a 'uname -r' to see what kernel you running and go to that dir under /lib/modules/
<LjL> !grub > EdijusXP    (EdijusXP, see the private message from ubottu)
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty then! JFS seems to be a pretty kick butt filesystem!
<Kenny> LJL>>> [green box]-smbclient ... [white box]-libfilesys-smbclient-perl.  There is nothing that says apt-cahce policy smbclient.
<cylux> n8tuser: Thanks
<srx2002> LjL: I know...i see them when I do  ls  .....but I can't see a list of files only beginning with the letter M
<quizme__> hi
<srx2002> I must have the command wrong
<LjL> Kenny: i'm telling you to *type*, in your terminal, "apt-cache policy smbclient"
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> then perhaps you have not installed it yet from that tarball? oh wait, have you even compiled it yet and make install ?
<quizme__> does anybody know what the Total DNS section in your domain is for in GoDaddy?
<EdijusXP> LjL: Thatks, bro. Have a nice day ;)
<LjL> srx2002: hint: the Linux filesystem is case sensitive. "M" is not "m"
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Ok. I'm getting things in iwlist and iwconfig now, but I'm not actually seeing any wireless networks in the network manager
<a_n_d_r_e> I'm having issues capturing audio with xvidcap, istanbul, recordmydesktop etc... but not audacity... I believe the problem is either with /dev/dsp (OSS) or with pulseaudio, has anyone heard of this issue?
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: i had compiled it once and until yesterday it workd, but i was told i have to recompiled it every once in a while
<srx2002> still not working
<recon69> ﻿n8tuser: ﻿AndreasMadrid no he got a binary from backports
<Kenny>   Installed: 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3
<Kenny>   Candidate: 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3
<Kenny>   Version table:
<Kenny>  *** 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3 0
<Kenny>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main Packages
<Kenny>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Packages
<FloodBot3> Kenny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DRMacIver> (That's after the interfaces change)
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> dont worry about network manager,  what are the results of   iwlist ath0 scan  and iwconfig  <-- post in pastebin please
<LjL> Kenny, i could do with the "installed" line... anyway, that does indeed mean it's already installed, so you can just, well, use it
<melch> Hi i am trying to use the repos to install the nvidia 177 driver for my 9500 gt card. Everytime I do X will not start because it says not screen is found
<srx2002> what would be the correct command to list the contents of a directory beginning with the letter M while in that directory...in my case /usr/bin
<daNz_ajah> #NESTA
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> what is the name of your wifi chip again? ar242 yes?
<biotrox> ls /usr/bin M*
<Kenny> from where... is it an app... cause there is nothing in my apps.
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/f6ecc21ef http://pastebin.com/f3129e2b1
<AzizLight> LjL: that's quit a command :) I love it! just one thing (I know Im being picky, sorry :S ) is there a way to output the result in human readable format (ie Mb and Gb) ?
<LjL> biotrox: are you sure?
<recon69> ﻿﻿n8tuser : the driver that lurk recommended to ﻿AndreasMadrid was ath5k
<srx2002> brian@brian-laptop:/usr/bin$ ls M*
<srx2002> ls: cannot access M*: No such file or directory
<srx2002> brian@brian-laptop:/usr/bin$
<umbi> ddere
<srx2002> what am I doing wrong?
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: dunno whta card, just that it's atheros, and that this driver had previously worked: madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204.tar.gz
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> then look for that ath5k somewhere in that  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/   subdirs
<biotrox> ls /usr/bin/M*
<LjL> AzizLight: not that i know of (also, listing like that wouldn't allow you to sort)
<biotrox> cd /usr/bin
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser and the ath5k and another "Support for atheros 802.11 wireless card" is also displayed in system-admin-drivers
<biotrox> ls M*
<LjL> srx2002: what you're doing wrong is that *THERE IS NO FILE IN /usr/bin STARTING WITH UPPERCASE M*
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Ok. So actually reading the scan results rathe than treating them as noise, that does indeed to be properly seeing the neighbourhood wireless networks. :) But I'd quite like to get this working in the network manager if I could.
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: CD to the /lib/modules dir and do file -name 'ath*'
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> you live near me? i have that many AP to choose from too..lol.   anyhow it shows you are associated, so just do   dhclient wlan0
<Kenny> LJL>>> sorry to bug.. my question is how do i start the program when it's not in my apps??
<AzizLight> LjL: meh never mind, the command is cool enough as it is. Thanks a lot for all the help
<biotrox> ls -al /usr/bin | grep M
<LjL> Kenny, it's a console program. you type its name in a terminal. specifically, to use it to send messages, the syntax as i said is "smbclient -M hostname"
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> rather sudo dhclient wlan0
<srx2002> ok...how about listing directories
<biotrox> ls
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> rather sudo dhclient wlan0    or ath0  if your nic is ath0
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: look for the file ath5k
<biotrox> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<srx2002> ok...how about listing directories beginning with M
<Kenny> For sure... thanks a lot.  Have a good one.
<bazhang> srx2002, what is your goal here
<biotrox> !ls | srx2002
<ubottu> srx2002: please see above
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 invalid option --a
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> you are on which version?
<runpain2> how do i stop an application from starting up when i login like windows has a folder to start stuff is there one in ubuntu like a start configureation file i can edit
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> you are on which ubuntu version?
<biotrox> runpain, System-Preference-Session
<n8tuser> runpain2-> which app you wish to disable?
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: sorry use " not '
<a_n_d_r_e> I'm having issues capturing audio with xvidcap, istanbul, recordmydesktop etc... but not audacity... I believe the problem is either with /dev/dsp (OSS) or with pulseaudio, has anyone heard of this issue?
<jpjacobs> Hi! I'm using a dualscreen setup, but instead of using the laptop's internal LCD as primary monitor, it uses the external monitor. How can I change this?
<srx2002> I have read the help and and man pages...I'm still having some trouble with this :  I'm trying to list the contents of this directory /usr/bin BUT instead of doing just an ls..I'm trying to list only files beginning with the letter M....( when I do Ls...I can see PLENTY of files files beginning with M...so I know they are there....I just wanna list the files beginning with M
<srx2002> I cant be any clearer
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: At which point my wireless doesn't come up and my wired promptly dies to. :) What do I need to do next time to recover from that without rebooting? :)
<ZA8TU> hello are you there klauschris@freenet.de
<biotrox> jpjacobs user xrandr
<jpjacobs> srx2002, ls M*
<runpain2> n8tuser, kdetv
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: I'm on hardy heron
<bazhang> srx2002, why do you wish to do this is the question
<melch> Hi i am trying to use the repos to install the nvidia 177 driver for my 9500 gt card. Everytime I do X will not start because it says not screen is found
<bazhang> srx2002, what does this have to do with your ubuntu installation/troubleshooting
<jpjacobs> biotrox,  how exactly (read the man page, didn't see that)
<srx2002> bazhang: I'm trying to get used to using the command line.....??
<bazhang> srx2002, this is not the place for that
<AndreasMadrid> recon69: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95183/
<onetinsoldier> srx2002: you can also do it like so...   ls /usr/bin | grep '^m'
<srx2002> I installed ubuntu, I really like it....I'm just tryig to better myself
<biotrox> jpjacobs, example xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x800 --output VGA --mode 1024x768 --below LVDS
<whynot> I succeeded to revive my windows2000 partition using clonezilla.  Here goes another question.  This is an ubuntu issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> srx2002 try a small M
<bazhang> srx2002, that is commendable, but outside the scope of this channel
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> both interfaces dies on you? how do you know? are you using same host to chat with us now?
<bazhang> !rute | srx2002
<ubottu> srx2002: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<runpain2> hey Jack_Sparrow
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: My IRC client lives on a server elsewhere.
<whynot> when I check out my disks with fdisk -l, gnome displays my usb ntfs hard drive as fat16.  Why is that?
<recon69> ﻿AndreasMadrid: agg, my brain has stopped working it find -name "ath5k"
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: But I'm connected to that server from the computer I'm trying to get working, yes.
<biotrox> !partition
<runpain2> Jack_Sparrow, how you been
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: or better with the star find -name "ath5k*"
<biotrox> !fat16
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fat16
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: And I know because my ssh connection died and I couldn't reconnect to anything. :)
<ZA8TU> are you here klauschris@freenet.de
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> using ethernet right?
<DRMacIver> Yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> runpain2 fine, but this isnt the place for chat thanks.. I am only lurking while building a couple of computers
<whynot> ubottu/you know much more than you think, but you're just bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biotrox> whynot fat16 is 16 bit File Allocation Table
<runpain2> !startup configuration
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpjacobs> biotrox, hmmm it did something, however, it didn't change the primary display...
<biotrox> it's an old FAT filesystem
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> one advised i said earlier, is do not have both wireless and ethernet enabled at same time, only one nic at a time
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 ath5k.ko
<biotrox> u have to edit the xorg.conf
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: That makes communication a little difficult. :)
<whynot> biotrox/it means? gnome displays wrong information?
<runpain2> hey Jack_Sparrow how do i stop an application from starting up when i boot up
<onetinsoldier> whynot: i think a lot of times usb drives and memory sticks come formatted as fat16
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> it is indeed, your host does not know which nic to take, wireless or ethernet? unless you know how to configure your route table
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: need to know the directory
<bingungaja> i got 1 usplash file downloaded named chrome-theme.so, what should I do to make it my usplash ? anyone can teach me pls
<whynot> onetinsoldier/ I formatted it as ntfs.
<runpain2> i am using kubuntu 8.04
<biotrox> u have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf so it recognise there's another extended monitor
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> where did you find that ath5k.ko  ? the dir?
<Nay2>  hallo everybody
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 ./2.6.27-9-generic/updates/ath5k.ko
<francisc1701> hi, I'm getting "An installation step failed <bla bla>" while building chroot. I'm using the intrepid alternate cd -- both the image's and the cd's md5sum are ok. Any ideas?
<iminhell> (08:12:41 AM) iminhell: What does it mean if i am only able to play a dvd by using this code "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"   .... anytime I try to play by using a GUI all I get is a garbled mess ....?
<onetinsoldier> whynot: hmmm, i see. try using  gparted.. see what gparted says it is. the linux fdisk prog is old and probably not to be trusted
<whynot> onetinsoldier/ I formatted it as ntfs. Weird enough, when I check properties of the disk, it shows me correct file system, ntfs.
<francisc1701> oh and i selected "install ltsp server" when I booted the cd
<biotrox> jpjacobs, http://navetz.com/v/132/Simple-dual-monitor-setup-with-XrandR-in-Ubuntu-Linux
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Ok. But before disconnecting the ethernet I'd quite like to have sufficient information to get the wifi working, else it's not much good. :)
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> try to remove your old  iwlagn driver and then insmod  /path/to/ath5k     note no .so
<biotrox> whynot, backup u're usb flash and use makefs to turn it to FAT32
<Nay2>  For me why that ubuntu 8.10 is not set even with live cd
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> paste your current    route -n   results
<jpjacobs> biotrox, thx for the info!
<badfish69> anyone using pidgin?
<biotrox> jpjacobs no problem
<iminhell> I am right now
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser remove or deaktivate onyl?
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/f1ead724a
<biotrox> !mkfs | whynot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs
<ashutosh> Hi
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> remove the iwlagn
<bingungaja> i got 1 usplash file downloaded named chrome-theme.so, what should I do to make it my usplash ? anyone can guide me the step tp do that pls
<ashutosh> df
<whynot> biotrox/it's not a flash.  it's a usb hard drive.  I don't have to re format it.
<biotrox> just use the FAT16 then
<biotrox> :D
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser wat is the iwlagn?
<whynot> biotrox/u don't understand my question.
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser i only have the ahteros drivers in system-admin-drivers
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> make a note of that, you have one gateway,  if you attempt to bring up your ath0 and adds another gateway, your box will get confused which gateway or interface even to take
<biotrox> whynot what is your question?
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> sudo lsmod |grep iwlagn    results?
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: ok
<ashutosh> Will pasting all the files in the .iso file of ubuntu 8.10 on a flash drive and booting flash drive before hdd boot into ubuntu?
<whynot> biotrox/ubuntu terminal displays it as fat16, but when I check the properties of the disk, it shows me correct information, i.e. ntfs.
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: So, should I bring down eth1 before I do the dhclient call or what?
<Jack_Sparrow> ashutosh no
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh, please see my private message
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser nothing
<biotrox> whynot owh sorry
<biotrox> :D
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> sudo lsmod |grep ath    results?
<whynot> onetinsoldier is correct maybe.
<biotrox> whynot don't know
<biotrox> :D
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> yes, bring down eth1 and ath0 then bring up ath0 alone
<bazhang> biotrox, please desist with the smileys
<b52ub> hi
<Razy> hi, i search gpaint but same paint.net for ubuntu ?
<recon69> AndreasMadrid : to remove old driver do "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and add then lines "blacklist ath_hal" and "blacklist ath_pci" also check to see if the is a line "blacklist ath5k" if there is change it to "#blacklist ath5k"
<b52ub> pplw modifying the network conf manually no longer works !
<b52ub> ?
<gilles243156> When I insert my MP3 player via usb, a media application is autostarted. How can I disable or change this behaviour? Ubuntu 8.04. Tried System/Preferences/Preferred applications. Tried System/Preferences/Removable Drives.
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95184/
<b52ub> i mean just editing the ip adress of my eth interface
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: ok
<Kohlrak> Does anyone know how to disable middle click?
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Hm. I'm being dim. Is the right way to do that not ifdown eth1? I'm getting "interface eth1 not configured" when I try.
<kristian_> is there any command for iwconfig  for making ubuntu connect to wlan automatic on startup?
<whynot> When someone gives me wrong information, I'll take him (her) my enemy.  ^^  I'm not talking about biotrox.
<Nay2> Мля здесь кто нить говорит по русски, или так и будем всякую хуйню писать?
<LjL> !ru | nay2
<biotrox> heh...?
<ubottu> nay2: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> or perhaps eth0 ? know the names of your nics
<bazhang> Nay2, /join #ubuntu-ru
<whynot> biotrox/just kidding.
<bingungaja> i got 1 usplash file downloaded named chrome-theme.so, what should I do to make it my usplash ? anyone can guide me the step tp do that pls
<n8tuser> kristian_-> its not iwconfig, you enable it in /etc/network/interfaces   with auto wlan0  or auto ath0
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: No, eth0 isn't there at all
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> sudo ifdown eth1
<quizme__> does anybody know about godaddy?
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: eth1 is the only wired interface ifconfig is reporting, and it does claim it exists
<whynot> but I think there are too many information on how to use ubuntu including wrong info.  It's very confusing.
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Yes, that's what I did
<kristian_> n8tuser : alright, ill check that out, thanks for helping out. will see if i can get it to work. :)
<netsrot> Hi, I just pressed uninstall on pulse audio in synaptics and it said it will have to remove ubuntu-desktop also, is that a good thing?
<gnutron> bingungaja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash  following this guideline should work for you.
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 ok, done. there was no blacklist for ath, but for eth1394
<quizme__> it seems like godaddy let's you set A records and CNAME records for your domain.  Isn't that DNS stuff ?
<bingungaja> gnutron: thx
<Nay2>  keep out me on #ubuntu-ru
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/f1822638c is showing eth1 but not eth0, yet ifdown eth1 isn't working. It's very odd.
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: thats ok, now it wont try load the old driver
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> type the command  sudo ifdown eth1  and paste the results
<whynot> I wrestled with clonezilla for more than 5 hours. (it's not an ubuntu issue)  It makes me frustrated.  Finally, I solved out the problem but I'm totall exhausted.  Mentally drained.
<matisse> hi
<netsrot> will my computer be able to boot without ubuntu-desktop package?
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: now try "sudo insmod /lib/modules/﻿2.6.27-9-generic/updates/ath5k.ko"
<bazhang> netsrot, yep
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: I did. All it says is ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<AndreasMadrid> recon69, n8tuser: I just disbaled the wlan driver in hardware manually. and it says it's deactivated but still in user
<AndreasMadrid> use
<n8tuser> whynot->  you still have hair? hehehe
<kristian_> n8tuser : so i would just add "auto wlan0" to the txt and i should work?
<lordmorgoth> guys, is there a way to install themes for amaroke while running it on ubuntu (gnome)
<n8tuser> kristian_-> assuming your nic name is wlan0  yes, then restart via  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<whynot> n8tuser/ I have some, I lost many many hairS.
<hebrsh> hi all, need help; how can I recover from an empty /boot partition. I have apt-get complaining about Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic) which after an rm -r is obviously not there
<n8tuser> whynot welcome to the club of hair lossing system.. aka ubuntu...hehehe
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Now that I think about it, I've noticed this behaviour on other machines running hardy too. I've just never bothered to figure out what's going on. Might be this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900804
<whynot> n8tuser/ what do you mean aka?
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> let me google for what driver is used for yours
<whynot> aka stands for...?
<n8tuser> also known as
<gnutron> whynot: also known as = a/k/a
<hebrsh> The other thing involved there is the installation of grub that misserably fail on the same linux generic
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Hm. ifconfig eth1 down works but then it immediately comes back up again without my doing anything.
<whynot> Thanks
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser, recon69: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95185/
<whynot> Actually, english is not my mother tongue.  and there are too many abbreviations in english.
<lordmorgoth> guys, is there a way to install themes for amaroke while running it on ubuntu (gnome)
<whynot> Check this site.  www.acronymfinder.com
<iminhell> I try to play a DVD with any of the programs in add/remove (Gxine, Mplayer, Totem, helix, VLC, etc) and all I get is a pixilated mess. This is even on a ripped/stripped/burned DVD (i.e. no CSS). I have all the good/bad/ugly/unstripped and libdvd codecs in place; have uninstalled and re installed several times with no change. I can get clean video to play via the terminal command "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://". ...... What
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> contents of your interfaces file again?
<matisse> how do change in a textfile by script multiple space chars to 1 tab ?
<jrib> matisse: use sed
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: you missing the / after modules, it should be the full path to the ath5k.ko file
<jrib> matisse: or tr
<olskolirc> hey guys how do I uninstall this kde4.2 upgrade or kubuntu all together and start over with what came with my intrepid please?  command line?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: hello... having trouble?
<olskolirc> nobody is up at #kubuntu
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> do not add the .ko   just  ath5k  and see if it works
<kristian_> n8tuser : will give it a shot, thanks for your time! :)
<gnutron> whynot: acronyms and initials are two different things, acronyms you can pronounce, initials you do not.
<LjL> !downgrade | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mker> iminhell, with pixelated mess do you mean that you don't see anything or that the picture is "normal" but is shown as very small pixels (which makes it looks like crap)
<n8tuser> kristian_-> good luck
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: insmod: can't read 'ath5k': No such file or directory
<AndreasMadrid> with or without .ko, but it's in there
<olskolirc> how do I take kubuntu out all together on intrepid please?
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: andy@ubuntu:/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates$ sudo insmod ath5k
<AndreasMadrid> insmod: can't read 'ath5k': No such file or directory
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: big trouble :( gentoo != ubuntu
<whynot> gnutron/ that website will shows you aka as an acronym.
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Looking at it it indeed doesn't contain eth1. http://pastebin.com/f7f45e09c
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome > olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc, please see my private message
<kristian_> n8tuser : umm, one last question, after auto wlan0 line if i add "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" what will it do, and should i add it?
<mker> olskolirc, I had to paste a big list of every package in KDE to do it. I don't remember the link but someone here gave it to me.
<iminhell> mker: pixilated as in not breaking the css, or similar to a graphics card overheating or like when satalite tv is weak signal
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: cd to the directory and do "insmod ath5k"
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> use the full path   sudo insmod  /pull/path/to/ath5k
<gnutron> whynot: technically is is not, but yes i'm sure it's there.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: little mistake with thr 'rm -r' command eh. well how about reinstalling that kernel? have you tried that?
<mker> iminhell, have you tried the dvd on other computers to see that the problem really is in that one?
<iminhell> The DVD plays just fine on the Windows side.
<n8tuser> kristian_-> i thought you already have it there, but if not yes add it in to make your wlan retrieve an ip address
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: And trying to add it in seems to confuse everything (or at least I lose net access)
<iminhell> I've tried 200 some dvd's now. Same results for all.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: try   apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: not mistake, i configured a 16MB partition but needed to resize it. if you can tell me how to reinstall grub/linux while evading the 'is not configured errors I get...'
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95186/
<gnutron> whynot: you don't say 'aka' as 'aw-kah' you say A, K, A. follow me. :)
<whynot> I need to go.  I'm sleepy.  enjoy ur ubuntu everybody.
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: same errors :(
<kristian_> n8tuser : nope it wasnt there, so i guess ill add it. ok, thanks for your time. :) i will give this a shot, hope it works! :)
<n8tuser> DRMacIver-> add your eth1 in and reboot
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: look, the path is wrong. find the ath5k file and cd to that dir, do a "ls" to make sure its there and then "insmod ath5k"
<whynot> gnutron/guess what?  I saw my boss(american) pronouncing A.S.A.P as eisep.
<melch> Hi i am trying to use the repos to install the nvidia 177 driver for my 9500 gt card. Everytime I do X will not start because it says not screen is found. This is my config file http://paste2.org/p/115411
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> you are missing a  "/"   after modules  ...modules2.6.27..
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: what error do you get when you try apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic ?  Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic) ??
<AndreasMadrid> recon69, but it's there, i even changed into the path and i sthere when i do lsee it
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m7b52a9c4
<mker> iminhell, Just so you know I don't know if I have the answer, I'm just trying to help out so feel free to ignore my ideas :) It's possible that http://www.medibuntu.org/ could help you.
<olskolirc> how do I see my desktop menu without logging out - command line please?
<gnutron> whynot: that one is an exception to the rule actually. e.g. eh-sap = asap
<AndreasMadrid> recon69, but it's there, i even changed into the path and i see it there doing ls
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> you are missing a  "/"   after modules  ...modules2.6.27..
<whynot> gnutron/ I gotta go now.  It's not important I think.  let's drop it.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok, i will look at the pastebin, hang on
<francisc1701> hi, I'm getting "An installation step failed <bla bla>" while building chroot. I'm using the intrepid alternate cd -- both the image's and the cd's md5sum are ok. Any ideas?
<francisc1701> oh and i selected "install ltsp server" when I booted the cd
<AndreasMadrid> ah
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: my mistake then, you need the full path
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: i am an advanced linux user... but debugging ubuntu/apt-get is not my thing
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser even with / same error
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok..  have you tried making the /boot directory?
<recon69> ﻿AndreasMadrid: use pwd to get the directory
<hebrsh> there is boot and an empty /grub
<hebrsh> uu /boot/grub
<hebrsh> it even contains now the vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic etc
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> paste the results of    ls -la /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates; sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates/ath5k
<iminhell> mker:  Sadly they have tried, and failed. I keep getting the same responses everywhere, install XXX codec. lol Tried that more than a few times with no change. I'm lost.   hey, you responded. More than i can say for some. ty
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid: i'm back, the path should be ok, i have ath5k.ko there, did you install backports?
<edlv> i connected my usb hard drive,. but it is not recognised. any help, please?
<Jack_Sparrow> mker what flavor of ubuntu are you running
<mker> iminhell, very strange problem, dvds should play without problems. Do you get the same thing when trying to play a "normal" video?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok. what happens if you do   dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<FFForever> any ideas on why my svideo out wouldbe black and white only
<FFForever> ?
<mker> Jack_Sparrow, Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64, are you sure you meant to ask me though? :)
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic is broken or not fully installed
<Jack_Sparrow> mker our having the video issue right
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: with -7 it works
<mker> Jack_Sparrow, that's iminhell
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95188/
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<iminhell> mker:  no. normal video (like downloaded from youtube) plays just fine, full audio perfect picture. Just strange.
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser, luks911 I tried again with .ko
<MrCollins> *sigh*
<iminhell> Jack: 8.10
<iminhell> -7
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser, luks911 now it says there's an unknown symbol in module
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok.. i know how to fix this with a sledg hammer... but it is psossible someone else might know a better way than me. if you want me to pull out the sledge hammer i will
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: if hammer != reinstall give me the hammer
<mker> iminhell, if you're playing videos in youtube that's not the same since that plays in flash plugin (correct me if I'm wrong anyone). don't you have any movies that aren't in dvd format to try?
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid: could you paste the error?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok.. here goes..  go into your /var/lib/dpkg dir
<AndreasMadrid> sure
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier:
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: yes
<Walty> hello guys! I have a question .. I have now Ubuntu 8.10 and would like to install window xp as dual boot for gaming. If I install windows it will right the loader over grub right? Do I then have to boot up with the ubuntu 8.10 live cd and put ubuntu to the loader?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: then be certain to make a backup of the following file..  status
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: yes
<iminhell> mker: one sec. Think I have one in my photobucket that is a .mov. That work?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: now open the status file with an editor, such as vim
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: go on :(
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: go on :)
<mker> iminhell, I don't know, maybe, I'm pretty much guessing by now :)
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: and what the output of uname -r ?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok, one sec.. i don't want to go too fast here
<AndreasMadrid> luks911, recon69: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95190/
<iminhell> mker: lol it's flash anyway. i have nothing on this machine though. It's a brand new install.
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 2.6.27-9-generic
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: my vim is standing by
<edlv> i am using ubuntu 7.10. I connected my usb hard drive,. but it is not recognised. any help, please?
<pumpkinseed> can someone help me install vlc 0.9.8a on my ubuntu 8.10 64bit installatio?
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> try to use  ath9k    lets see if that makes a difference
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: do a search on  linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic  ... keep searching on that until you get to the area that shows the actual status of the package. you will see a line for it like so,  Status: install ok installed
<jojo1224> edvl: upgrade to 8.10 or atleast 8.04
<pumpkinseed> can someone help me install vlc 0.9.8a on my ubuntu 8.10 64bit installation? It seems like the only version I can get is 0.9.4
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser same result
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: got it
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: what does the status show for it... ? i'm just curious
<hebrsh> Status: install ok installed
<uman> Hey guys. I just wanted to know, if i create a vpn server in my ubuntu box with pptp using this guide: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029 ... will the data transfered be encrypted? (128 bit?) Thanks
<AndreasMadrid> n8tuser same result: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95191/
<edlv>  jojo1224: i was using my drive till yesterday. but its not identified today. its just important. i cant wait to upgrade.
<n8tuser> AndreasMadrid-> well, your next alternative now is using ndiswrapper
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: hmm, hang on. it seems to me that that is no what is should show
<onetinsoldier> not*
<mker> pumpkinseed, did you try http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html ?
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: I have a link that may help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<klod> Bonsoir tout le monde :)
<Poring> Hello guys
<AndreasMadrid> recon69 thanks for the link
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: is there a possibility to force the delete from the package manager and just reinstall it?
<AndreasMadrid> recon69, n8tun late for meser thank you for your help. I will read the page. but now i gotta go....  without having the problem solved. But it's gotte
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: yes.. in that file you completely erase the area for that package... just that package only
<filipegatti> hello there! someone here uses ayttm? i'm using it as MSN client and everytime someone is chatting with me, the person's windows just freezes for some seconds.
<AndreasMadrid> thank you
<AndreasMadrid> bye
<Poring> You talking about atheros
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: well good luck with it :)
<PrebenR> filipegarcia, have you tried pidgin=?
<AndreasMadrid> thx
<Poring> Wait andrea
<AndreasMadrid> thx, recon69
<mker> filipegarcia, is there a reason for you using ayttm and not Pidgin which comes by default with Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: if there are like 15 lines describing that package, delete those 15 lines
<Poring> i got the same wireless just got it wrking
<Psi-Jack> Okay. For getting /FULL/ 3D acceleration support in Ubuntu 8.10, do I need to install the xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<Poring> working like a charm*
<AndreasMadrid> poring yes
<Psi-Jack> For an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro
<Poring> i'll give the link to walk through i used
<AndreasMadrid> poring thank you
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: done now just an apt-get install?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: but make certain this is for the.... Package: linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<PrebenR> filipegatti, have you tried pidgin?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: yes.. try it
<Poring> http://home.roadrunner.com/~computertaijutsu/rhwireless.html
<Poring> it speaks of all distros\
<filipegatti> mker, well, its lighter? :-D
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: this make take some time... you may get more errors now from apt/dpkg
<filipegatti> PrebenR, the same, is lighter I guess
<a_n_d_r_e> if I want to install a new audio card, do I have to do anything in ubuntu or is it plug and play?
<AndreasMadrid> luks911, recon69, poring i just know that last time i had to do it, someone helped me and it icluded make and make isntall
<Poring> there is handy explanation for ubuntu as well\using wireless atm :) so fair to say its a good guide
<Jack_Sparrow> Promille what card is that for
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier:   linux-headers-generic: Depends: linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic but it is not going to be installed
<PrebenR> filipegatti, you mean it freezes in pidgin too?
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid: http://aqeeliz.com/2008/09/21/atheros-ar5007eg-on-linux/ another way
<JoVoa> .
<AndreasMadrid> luks911, recon69, poring i just know that last time i had to do it, someone helped me and it icluded make and make isntall
<mker> filipegarcia, if you really really need it being light maybe check out empathy or telepathy (I forget which is which) then. It's very basic.
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: something is working now
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: apt-get install --force-yes install linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<filipegatti> PrebenR, no, is as I said to the other guy, attym is lighter than Pidgin, that's why I prefer it.
<Poring> basicly u need to get aptitude install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<recon69> AndreasMadrid: well, the unknown symbol make me think the driver you have is compiled again the wrong kernel, so a build would fix that
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: do that only if needed!
<Poring> oops*
<Poring> change hardy with intrepid ofc
<AndreasMadrid> luks911, recon69, poring haha, ok, that's now three sites. hope one of them will be of help. thank you
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid: in this case (http://aqeeliz.com/2008/09/21/atheros-ar5007eg-on-linux/) first disable all wifi drivers in use
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: i did the -f install option... and this brings me back to the same error as before :'(
<PrebenR> filipegatti, you should as at the attym mailinglist : http://ayttm.sourceforge.net/mls.shtml
<Poring> Guys i come with
<Poring> a question
<mker> Poring, Please keep your question in *one* message. It makes it easier for us to read and increases your chances of getting an answer.
<AndreasMadrid> luks911, recon69 ok, a new build next time i enter here i will ask how to do that, if none of the now four pages will help
<filipegatti> PrebenR, yep. I think i'm going over it, but I though someone could possibly just had the same problem. Thanks anyway.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone? ATI support in Linux/Ubuntu to get full 3D acceleration, does it need the xorg-driver-fglrx package for an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro?
<AndreasMadrid> luks911, poring, recon69 thank you again. bye
<PrebenR> filipegatti, there are also some ncurses clients
<Luks911> AndreasMadrid: bye
<umar> hi i am unable to open usb HDD through ubuntu kindly suggest
<Jack_Sparrow> Psi-Jack I thought that used aiglx.. not fglrx, bt then I have not used ati for awhile
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: are you getting   Package linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic is not configured yet. ?
<Miscc>  hello is there some program or script to allow only some countries make connection into my server and prevent other countries from connecting to my server in deffirent ports ??
<PrebenR> filipegatti, http://freshmeat.net/search?q=msn+client&section=projects
<nicklas__> yo
<hebrsh> hebrsh: yes... it happens after any install
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: yes... it happens after any install
<Poring> i am having some problems with my video cad, SIS  771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, right now i got  1280x768 resolution with vesa driver, but i would like 3d support for my laptop, any one might know of a solution for this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Miscc that isnt reall a ubuntu support qestion, perhaps ask in #apache or ubuntu-server
<Psi-Jack> Jack_Sparrow: Hmmm. Nor I, but I'm loaded up with Second Life and it's not allowing me full graphics options.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: are you getting the same exact errors as you put in the pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> Poring 3d on an sis.. not likel
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Psi-Jack under wine or native under linux
<Psi-Jack> Jack_Sparrow: Native under Linux.
<PrebenR> I have a problem with umask 077. When multiple users should have rw access to files in a folder (f.ex) photos from a camera, I always end up with permission trouble. I'm considering changing umask to 007 unless there is a better way
<PrebenR> any ideas?
<Poring> Jack_Sparrow though as much from read the 1000 topics today, but this looked like my last hope to come and ask you guys, cause some peopel were secsefull but they did not post a "HOWTO"
<umar> its giving me error of unable to mount
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Funny story. Adding that line to my interfaces almost killed my computer. Performance went through the floor and the fan was going like crazy.
<umar> nny solution dear
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > umar
<ubottu> umar, please see my private message
<Poring> Would a sis 2d driver change my user expiriece compared to using the vesa driver ?
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Had to boot into recovery mode and edit the file to remove the line in order to get a usable system
<DRMacIver> n8tuser: Anyway, I've got to go now. Thanks for your help.
<lexrex> my screen (on external monitor for my eeepc 1000h) just went blank when i played some music -- i can't get my screen to show since i used xrandr to send all visual to the external monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> Poring I would think if anyone really had it working the would post how they did it.
<lexrex> anything i can do to reset the display
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: you need to look in the /var/dpkg/status file again... make 100% certain that you are at the correct package. whatever package is is giving the message... "is not configured yet." shold NOT show a status of -->Status: install ok installed  ...it shold show as something else
<edlv>  ubottu: umar, please see my private message.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edlv> i asked the same help and i didnt get a help.
<onetinsoldier> shold = should
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh:  shold = should
<Poring> Jack_Sparrow okay thank you , i will try and search for a solution another day. Have a good day gents
<lexrex> isn't there a hot-key to get my basic screen back
<Jack_Sparrow> lexrex try ctrl-alt-F2 and see if you get a term
<lexrex> or a hot-key to get to a terminal
<[Spooky]> How secure is the 8.10 without a firewall installed?
<lexrex> Jack_Sparrow, i might have a term, but i can't see it
<Jack_Sparrow> [Spooky] very, most users make things worse b tring to improve it
<Makdaam> hello, where's the PolicyKit file for HAL in Ubuntu?
<lexrex> i am blind
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: i am pretty sure it show up as something like   Status: install ok half-configured ...however i could be wrong. anyway, make sure you are at the correct package
<[Spooky]> Jack_Sparrow: Ah ok thanks.
<lexrex> but the sound is continuing
<Jack_Sparrow> lexrex boot up a live cd...  and fix it, would be my first thought
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: i'm now trying if it installs after purge
<MindVirus> Hi.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok
<MindVirus> I already have Ubuntu, but I'd like to figure out for the future the best way to do this.
<lexrex> i can power down and all will be well -- but i had a lot of unsaved code open
<MindVirus> I want to split my / and /home.
<mker> MindVirus, Please keep your question in *one* message. It makes it easier for us to read and increases your chances of getting an answer.
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: POSITIVE
<lexrex> plus i hate to power down ubuntu -- and the computer is running fine
<MindVirus> mker, sorry.
<mker> MindVirus, when you install and come to the partition stage you can do it there. really simple.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok, i read you
<Jack_Sparrow> [Spooky] it goes back to Windows thinking.. just not reall an issue
<MindVirus> mker, I know.
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: so how can i get grub restalled
<MindVirus> mker, but I would like to know what's the best size ratio.
<lexrex> o.k., i was able to get a terminal with ctl+alt f2
<lexrex> no x
<umar> i have read the message
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: what state is grub in? what does it show as if you do  dpkg -l grub  ?
<lexrex> if i run xrandr i get " can't open display"
<pumpkinseed> does anyone have the repository for the new version of VLC (version 0.9.8a)? A deb file for ubuntu 8.10 64bit would also do the trick.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here using Linux with an ATI video card? I need specific details on it.
<pumpkinseed> does anyone have the repository for the new version of VLC (version 0.9.8a)? A deb file for ubuntu 8.10 64bit would also do the trick.
<Makdaam> MindVirus: / should have enough space for all your binaries and /home should have enough space for all documents, configs, logs, movies, music etc.
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<MindVirus> Makdaam, thanks, but I know. What I don't know is "enough space".
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: not that line tho
<MindVirus> I was thinking 32GB for / and the rest for /home.
<mker> MindVirus, /home is where you keep most of your stuff, / is used for the OS and the programs you install so it kind of depends on what programs you do install. I used to have 5 gb for /, maybe you need more, maybe you'll wase 1-2 gb on that.
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: i'm going to try the purge thing here too
<Makdaam> MindVirus: noone knows that :) depends on what you want to install
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: the last line it gives you. and what about the kernel package problem. is it fixed yet?
<PrebenR> lexrex, was it the external that went blank?
<Jack_Sparrow> MindVirus how much total space on the drive for ubuntu
<lexrex> PrebenR, yes
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: kernel seems to be fixed but the grub deps are not in /boot/grub yet
<MindVirus> Jack_Sparrow, you're asking how big my single Ubuntu partition is right now?
<recon69> upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 got the video driver going for my nvidia 6600 , but it's slow , moving windows leaves trails of white behind , is this normal?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok, roger
<Jack_Sparrow> !home > MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus, please see my private message
<PrebenR> do a: ps ux
<[Spooky]> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, is there a log over system events?
<PrebenR> lexrex in the teerminal
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: is there somethting ubuntish for grub-install ?
<MindVirus> Holy crap.
<PrebenR> lexrex, then kill the music program
<lexrex> the external is blank -- but when i hit ctl+alt+f7 adn go to X, i hear the monitor going active (it is a crt) but it is all black
<Steven2> hm
<MindVirus> I'm a programmer. I know how Linux works, very well.
<MindVirus> I'm looking for size advice.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: if the grub package is installed then you just run...  update-grub
<PrebenR> lexrex, then try Ctrl-Alt-F7
<danub> how can i tell how fast my wireless is connected?
<Jack_Sparrow> MindVirus 30 is plenty for /
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: update-grub doesn't put stage1/2 in there
<danub> i dont see the speed listed in the knetworkmanager
<rhalff> how to install a .deb file with dependencies ?
<mker> MindVirus, as I said it depends on what you plan on installing. 30gb sounds like *a lot* to me, but it might be right for you.
<pumpkinseed> does anyone have the repository for the new version of VLC (version 0.9.8a)? A deb file for ubuntu 8.10 64bit would also do the trick.
<Jack_Sparrow> MindVirus if you have room to spare split out /var as well to keep debs off /
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: do you have a /boot/grub directory?
<mker> pumpkinseed, did you try http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html ?
<rhalff> dpkg -i my.deb won't install dependencies, and apt-get install my.deb won't recognize the .deb
<jrib> rhalff: why aren't you using the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> rhalff: sudo apt-get install <deb file>; sudo apt-get -f install
<rhalff> jrgp, because I made my own package
<jrib> rhalff: double click on it
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: i mkdir'ed it
<danub> is there a command i can use to see the speed?
<MindVirus> Alright.
<rhalff> jrib, from the console
<MindVirus> So 30GB is enough.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: wiat.. i am actually much more used to plain debian, hang on
<lexrex> PrebenR, i launched aol radio from firefox -- so i killed firefox the music stopped but still no display for x
<Jack_Sparrow> rhalff if it is from our repos and you are using apt-get aptitude or synaptic, they are handled.. if you go outside our repos, you get to chase them ourself
<lianimator> How do I make a local apache server accessible by other people outside my network (internet). I am behiind a router. I need to listen on port 8080.. correct path?
<pumpkinseed> mker: yes
<lexrex> when i hit ctl+alt+f7
<pumpkinseed> mker: are you familiar with vlc?
<lexrex> (even though i do hear the monitor continuing to get a signal)
<mker> pumpkinseed, yes
<PrebenR> lexrex, ok
<MindVirus> Thanks, mker and Jack_Sparrow.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: doh... i don't have grub installed here...
<Jack_Sparrow> lianimator   #apache  or ubuntu-server channels can help
<PrebenR> lexrex, wait to think
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: we are getting somewhere on this side
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ahhh, good! :-)
<MindVirus> Another question: are /home, /var, and /etc all the places that user-modified files typically are?
<dexkent> i've installed the soundblaster x-fi driver but it doesn't appear in my sound preferences
<jrib> rhalff: gdebi
<MindVirus> At least, /var/www.
<PrebenR> lexrex, how do you switch to external display?
<lexrex> PrebenR, i think i might have overloaded resources . . . i am still playing a screencast with the default movie player
<lexrex> PrebenR, xrandr
<pumpkinseed> mker: they simply tell you to have the multiverse or universe repositories checked, but that is a crock of s**t. Even with those repositories on you only get version 0.9.4
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: and i just fu again... but i'll replay the log now
<rhalff> jrib, thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: after making the /boot/grub dir you cop the stage files over from the /usr/share/doc/grub-common or some such dir
<lexrex> i have a shell script that uses xrandr
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > pumpkinseed
<ubottu> pumpkinseed, please see my private message
<lexrex> i have set_local.sh and set_external.sh
<PrebenR> lexrex, you do not have a shortcut to open an xterm or terminal in X?
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: i removed the wrong /boot/boot again
<pumpkinseed> i redacted the language
<PrebenR> lexrex, if you had you could have typed the xrandr command "blind"
<lexrex> PrebenR, not that i know -- i was trying to alt-tab and type in set_local
<Jack_Sparrow> pumpkinseed Still unacceptable
<dexkent> anyone using soundblaster?
<lexrex> i might have closed my terminal
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: roger
<PrebenR> lexrex, what program did you use to code in?
<lexrex> emacs
<lexrex> and i could get into the shell in emacs -- but don't know how to ensure i am in that app
<[theron]> how do i change the write speed for my cd recorder using ubuntu 8.04?
<PrebenR> lexrex pity, if it was vim, you would have had a swap file to recover to
<pumpkinseed> you know what is unacceptable? repositories that have versions up to a year old and websites that tell you to get the program from the repositories. Its like a wild goose chase to get the newest version of a piece of software.
<PrebenR> lexrex, is it gnome desktop you use?
<lexrex> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> pumpkinseed you are offtopic...
<lexrex> with -- i forget the window manager
<mker> pumpkinseed, I guess you have to download the source and compile it yourself then. And it's not our fault, we're just here to get help ourselves and/or help others.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: are you having to try and put grub in /boot/boot ?  it should only need to go into /boot/grub.
<Wickk> I keep getting an error when trying to compile Xchat that GTK+ is incorrectly installed and  I don't know how to reinstall it. WHats the name of the lib I need?
<PrebenR> lexrex, I use xfce4 so not sure if you have some shortcut in gnome to run a command
<lexrex> if i run ps -aux | grep xterm i don't get anything
<matisse> whats the reqexp for more than 2 following whitespace elements ?
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: i used grub-install for it
<jrib> Wickk: why on earth are you compiling xchat?  xchat is in the repositories
<PrebenR> lexrex, what about emac?
<Jack_Sparrow> pumpkinseed the repos will NEVER have the latest version, but they have a tested version that works
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: ok, roger that.
<lexrex> yeah it is running
<Wickk> jrib: Because it doesn't show up when I search for it
<Brack101> I'm trying to switch desktops with compiz while Terminal Server Client is full screen.  I disabled "Legacy full screen support" in compiz and enabled "Enable Window Manager's Key Bindings" in the client...  Now when I switch desktops, it just shows the same window on each desktop and I have to exit fullscreen for it to wok...anyone have any ideas?
 * Photoguy likes Ubuntu!  :)
<kasanki> how do i install emerald theme ?
<kasanki> in ibex
<pumpkinseed> mker: i understand. I am just wondering if anyone in here knows of the repositories for the newest version of vlc or a website with the debs for the newest version
<PrebenR> lexrex, you checked that the cable is ok? Not fallen halfway out?
<jrib> Wickk: so ask THAT question...  Pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search -n xchat
<lexrex> yes
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: i think i got it
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: sweet
<lexrex> -- pulled out and put back in
<mker> pumpkinseed, there is none afaik. if you want the latest and greatest compile it.
<lexrex> not too worried about my code at this point -- more annoyed that i can't fix this
<PrebenR> what happens when you close the lid?
<PrebenR> have you set it up to do sth?
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: moment of truth will be when you reboot tho..  hehe
<pumpkinseed> lol. linux is never going to get anywhere if it stays like this
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: do you have an idea to by default have noapic in there... because i had issues with usb/apic too at boot
<melchmon> Hi i have a problem. After I install the nvidia 177 drivers my xorg can't find any devices
<hebrsh> but i'll reboot
<hebrsh> brb
<lexrex> PrebenR, closing the lid doesn't help
<qcjn> hi, is there an app like notepad c++, that yu can have multiple tab, an run under it ?
<Pupeno> Does anybody know if an AVI may contain the time and date when it was recorded and if so, how do I extract it?
<Pupeno> qcjn: gedit?
<PrebenR> lexrex, last resort
<qcjn> Pupeno: ok, thanks
<kristian_> n8tuser (or someone else) : still around? i added 2 lines to "/etc/network/interfaces", "auto wlan0" and "iface wlan0 inet dhcp", and then i did "/etc/init.d/networking restart", then i lost connection (doing over ssh/wlan), so i check the machine and network manager is not running, i do a "reboot", and network manager doesn't seem to be running/finding my added wlan. so i removed the txt and rebooted and now network manager does the job 
<lexrex> anyone know of a gnome shortcut to get terminal?
<gnu2it2> what is a default video format for windows based OS? I have some mp4 my friend cant play
<PrebenR> lexrex, try to do a suspend from terminal (C-A-F2) and then disconnect external and then start machine
<recon69> wee, going to rebuild my machine again :(
<lianimator> if anyone here has ever successfully set up an apache server from behind a router, and made it accessible publicly, please PM me.
<lutiusveratius> anyone free for a min?
<Psi-Jack> gnu2it2: Default? WMV. LOL
<sidhrt> i am not able to open my usb hard disk in ubuntu. please help.
<mker> lutiusveratius, just ask what yu want to know, if someone has an answer you'll get it.
<frenat_43v3r> server irc.knaqu.de
<n8tuser> kristian_-> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file
<lutiusveratius> I have to mount my hdd and gksu gedit command is not working for me
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: you put the line in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file... on the line where it specifies the kernel you put in something like    pci=noacpi    or something. i'd have to read the docs. or there might be a separate line for kernel options where you put it
<PrebenR> lexrex, and make a script for turning off external and returning to laptop screen (safe resolutions) so in case it happens again you can recover. I should put thei script to be run from a shortcut
<gnu2it2> what is a convert tool for mp4 to wmv ?
<mker> sidhrt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<mker> gnu2it2, soundconverter
<Pupeno> gnu2it2: probably transcode can do it, but it's not trivial.
<lutiusveratius> mker : I have to mount my hdd and gksu gedit command is not working for me
<lexrex> PrebenR, good idea -- so i imagine i can create a shortcut key for a shell script?
<mker> gnu2it2, or maybe not, don't know if it can convert to wmv
<PrebenR> lexrex, sure
<mker> lutiusveratius, gksudo
<recon69> ﻿lutiusveratius: what does it way when you "﻿gksu gedit"
<lexrex> any guide on how to do that? -- i'll google in the meantime
<PrebenR> lexrex, at least you can in xfce4
<jrib> matisse: use tr with squeeze option
<ZA8TU> are you here klauschris@freenet.de
<thelonecabbage> i'm having trouble with my joystick, any one have a clue about these things?
<PrebenR> lexrex, you need to make the script chmod 775
<lutiusveratius> recon69 and mker : nothing...it doesn't do anything
<lexrex> i could have hit alt-f2 and run the script
<darnell> i need help installing a game. Age of mythology.. is there a linux program like Gamedrive?
<mker> lutiusveratius, what do you mean it doesn't do anything. show us exactly what you type and exactly what message you get
<almark1> Hello, what can I do to enable sound with flash, I can't hear youtube videos, my sound works with dvd though.
<lutiusveratius> mker : I type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<lutiusveratius> mker : and I don't get any message
<mker> lutiusveratius, type gksudo
<mker> almark1, do you have latest version of flash? (10 I think?)
<lutiusveratius> mker : done that too...and nothing
<Rods_Tiger> I've just installed Ubuntu netbook remix on my Acer Aspire One.
<recon69> ﻿lutiusveratius: does a window pop up asking for your password?
<sidhrt> mker: its not getting identified. how to mount it then?
<Rods_Tiger> Although I note there's nobody in the netbook channel
<almark1> Im sure I do let me look
<lutiusveratius> recon69 : no,nothing's happening
<mker> lutiusveratius, sudo gedit /etc/fstab ?
<kristian_> n8tuser : paste.ubuntu.com/84834/
<lexrex> so i ahve Metacity -- how do i assign a shortcut key to a script
<qcjn> Pupeno:In Gedit, how do i make it run, to see the result,i'm making an html
<mker> sidhrt, I don't know what filesystem you're using or anything. did you really read all of that wiki article in this short time?
<lutiusveratius> mker : sudo: gedit: command not found
<onetinsoldier> lutiusveratius: are you sure gksudo is installed?
<almark1> its shockwave flash isn't it?
<mker> lutiusveratius, do you have a normal ubuntu system?
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: it boots but still these terible -110 usb errors
<kristian_> n8tuser : that is my etc/network/interfaces file. line 1 and 2 were there from before. i added line 3 (empty) and 4 and 5.
<Rods_Tiger> one question though - in unr, how do I make skype be in there?
<lutiusveratius> onetinsoldier : now I'm not so sure...how to check it?
<recon69> ﻿lutiusveratius: you made any changes to your system lately?
<almark1> I know its the non free ones
<lutiusveratius> mker : I have xubuntu
<almark1> Youtube videos work so I donno
<onetinsoldier> lutiusveratius: locate gksudo | grep bin
<lutiusveratius> recon69 : yes,I have reinstalled it..when I was doing this last time,it was ok
<sidhrt> sidhrt: i dont understand most of it. the disk was working fine till yesterday. now when i plug it in, i cant open it.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: hmmm, not too certainhow much i can help with that
<lutiusveratius> onetinsoldier : /usr/bin/gksudo this is what I get
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: you put the line in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file... on the line where it specifies the kernel you put in something like    pci=noapic    or something. i'd have to read the docs. or there might be a separate line for kernel options where you put it
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/51458
<recon69> lutiusveratius: think gedit might not be installed, but i dont use xubuntu
<almark1> mker: what should I have in about:plugins
<onetinsoldier> lutiusveratius: ok, it's installed then
<iminhell>  I try to play a DVD with any of the programs in add/remove (Gxine, Mplayer, Totem, helix, VLC, etc) and all I get is a pixilated mess, compariable to satalite tv with weak signal/scrambled. This is even on a ripped/stripped/burned DVD (i.e. no CSS). I have all the good/bad/ugly/unstripped and libdvd codecs in place; have uninstalled and re installed several times with no change. I can get clean video to play via the terminal command "ex
<Jack_Sparrow> mker pleasee suggest gksudo for runing gui apps, sudo guiapp = bad idea
<lutiusveratius> recon69 : it's installed
<mker> almark1, don't know. go to flash home page and get latest flash there maybe
<onetinsoldier> lutiusveratius: on your command line... type in     jobs
<iminhell> Just seeing if anyone new wants a crack at this
<onetinsoldier> lutiusveratius: you get anyting back....?
<mker> Jack_Sparrow, yes I know but gksudo didn't do anything for him.
<hebrsh> onetinsoldier: anyway thanks for the help
<recon69> ﻿lutiusveratius: just try "gedit" on cmd line
<lutiusveratius> to type jobs in command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> mker then sudo nano would have been a better choice
<jopk> hi
<gnutron> lutiusveratius: as an alternative, open a terminal and use 'sudo pico /etc/fstab'  backup a copy first.
<onetinsoldier> hebrsh: you're welcome. i will look at that url now
<MindVirus> How can I figure out the packages that I installed, rather than those that were installed as deps?
<mker> Jack_Sparrow, True.
<lutiusveratius> gedit wasn't installed guys...
<almark1> mker: I have read that apt-get install nonfree ones get the new one, No sound is a real problem that I have read much about with Youtube and linux flash. but the remidy isn't there "shrugs"
<darnell> hello.. is there a gamedrive application for ubuntu?
<lutiusveratius> recon69 : you were right with gedit command
<kristian_> n8tuser : paste.ubuntu.com/84834/ - that is my etc/network/interfaces file. line 1 and 2 were already there, line 3 (empty), 4 and 5 i have added.
<lexrex> i can't figureout in gconf-editor how to assign a metacity hot-key
<recon69> ﻿lutiusveratius: if only all problems where so simple :)
<ZA8TU> are you here klauschris@freenet.de
<lutiusveratius> recon69 : Yeah,I know that...
<matisse> jrib: doesn't help me, cause now i still have the space chars
<jrib> matisse: what did you run?
<mker> almark1, ok so check which version you have installed and compare it to latest version on the official site.
<jopk> I've problems to play some dvds. (others work perfectly.) totem play says something about "could not connect stream" and vlc stops playing after 10 secs. any idea shy?
<matisse> jrib: cat 14-11-2008_3.txt | tr -s [:space:] > 14-11-2008_3.txt.neu
<jmsthing678> can some one please help me I updated last night and when I turned my computer on this morning my desktop was all white
<almark1> mker: It should work right from adobe then, install right from their site, no apt-get?
<iminhell> almarkl: I'm no tech but I had problems with pulseaudio to begin with I found these 2 threads quite helpful and now have complete working sound via pulseaudio, might help   -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525
<ActionParsnip> jmsthing678: try restarting x
<mker> jopk, google medibuntu, that might help (css and such)
<matisse> jmsthing678: just make a new background image :)
<almark1> iminhell: thanks :)
<jmsthing678> thats not it everything was white
<jmsthing678> no toolbars or menus or anything
<matisse> hmm
<mker> almark1, try iminhells tip first. but yes it should work if they have ubuntu package there. don't know if they do.
<lesshaste> hi all
<jmsthing678> works fine in failsafe gnome
<almark1> iminhell: I have a SB Audigy SE and its hard to find help with it, Sound works here and it does not there "weird"
<lesshaste> my system locks dead periodically now I have updated to intrepid
<lesshaste> can anyone help me debug this?
<amikrop_> Hello. When I turn subtitles from ISO, to UTF-8, all Ά are turned to ´. Any ideas, please?
<bmeynell> what's that thing called that enables me to hit a key and a quick console will come up that i can execute a command with quickly?
<almark1> mker: thanks for your help :)
<amikrop_> With iconv.
<lesshaste> last time the caps lock key starting flashing
<bmeynell> like 'gamers console' or something like that?
<afief> join #libgd
<lesshaste> which was a new symptom
<jstew> that's a kernel panic, lesshaste
<jstew> Any text on the console?
<linny> does anyone know how to handle wildcards with files with spaces in them ?
<kristian_> n8tuser : meh! seems like you have left! :( ill post it one more time in case your looking! paste.ubuntu.com/84834/ - that is my etc/network/interfaces file. line 1 and 2 were already there, line 3 (empty), 4 and 5 i have added.
<lesshaste> jstew, sadly I was in X so didn't see anything if it appeared
<lesshaste> jstew, is there something I can do so I can see any messages next time
<jrib> matisse: that's not what you wanted to do right?
<almark1> mker: I another question, when I used UbuntuStuido update manager that says to you updates available, I updated right, but it made a new kernel generic one. Do I use that one or my rt kernel?
<mker> bmeynell, you mean like alt+f2 ?
<lexrex> in key binding commands + what is the <Alt> equivalent of the windows key?
<matisse> jrib: yes
<gnutron> lesshaste: in a terminal- tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<mker> almark1, sorry no idea, wait and see if anyone else knows.
<olskolirc> what is the name of this kubuntu 4.2 beta that is in my repository so that I can uninstall kubuntu
<jrib> matisse: you want to change sequence of ' ' to '\t'
<almark1> mker: ok
<bmeynell> mker: naw, i mean like 'F1' causes a little console to drop down, i can type a command quickly, then F1 sends it back up
<almark1> iminhell: do you know the answer?
<jopk> mker, thx that helped :)
<lutiusveratius> guys thanks for help
<matisse> jrib: yes
<mker> bmeynell, err, keep a terminal open and alt+tab to it? :)
<jstew> unfortunately I don't use X much anymore since my main workstation is a mac :(
<linny> example im trying to $unzip unzip /home/linny/downloads/nds/*.zip but i get errors caution: filename not matched:  /home/linny/downloads/nds/3048 - Legend of Spyro - Dawn of the Dragon, The (EU).zip on all the files ??
<jrib> mker: so use ' ' and '\t'
<jstew> He cant do any of that when his kernel panics, guys
<linny> is it becase of the spaces ?
<lesshaste> gnutron, you mean have an xterm open permanently in view with that running?
<bmeynell> mker: bro... no.. you have to try this when i find it it's really useful
<jstew> The best he can do is hope for a dump of text on the console
<gnutron> lesshaste: correct
<almark1> or when I installed lm_sensors a kernel was made but that isn't my rt kernel, will that kernel have rt built into it and so I don't have to use the one made before, its kinda a newbie question. just a Ubuntu newbie
<jmsthing678> can someone please help me I cannot do anything unless Im in failsafe gnome everything goes white after i log in
<sketch_> ola people
<n8tuser> kristian_-> add a http://  infront of it for easier click on my part
<sketch_> como estan
<lesshaste> gnutron, the problem is that if it was ever written there wouldn't it still be there after a reboot?
<razaccour> how do i get embed code for protected online streams?
<bazhang> bmeynell, are you referring to tilda or yakuake
<lexrex> it is Super_L
<onetinsoldier> linny: the easiest way is to use tab completion
<recon69> ﻿jstew: he could try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies , but thas all i know about kernel panics except that i get them to
<bmeynell> bazhang: tilda rings a bell! thanks =)
<sidhrt> mker: i dont understand most of it. the disk was working fine till yesterday. now when i plug it in, i cant open it.
<kristian_> n8tuser : http://paste.ubuntu.com/84834/
<mker> sketch_, this is a support channel, if you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic, if you need help in spanish go to #ubuntu-es
<gnutron> lesshaste: i don't think so, then refer to /var/log/ logfiles.
<linny> <onetinsoldier> yes but i want to type one command and unzip loads of files hence the wildcard
<hasibullah> hi
<onetinsoldier> linny: ahh, i see
<bmeynell> mker: see bazhang's comment =)
<razaccour> how do i get embed code for protected online streams?
<mker> bmeynell, I'll check it out :)
<bmeynell> anyone else's intrepid slowwwwwww? or am I the only unlucky one?
<bmeynell> hardy was super fast
<n8tuser> kristian_-> are you planning to have both wireless and ethernet enabled at same time? I suggest you do not
<linny> <onetinsoldier> do you think its the spaces that are causeing the prob ?
<ZA8TU> are you here klauschris@freenet.de
<hasibullah> is there any one to talk to me i am new in this chat room
<sketch_> how do i make my computer do that cool cube thing to change between apps using compiz fusion
<betel> is there a way of using jinput with joystick events without making /dev/input/event* readable?
<onetinsoldier> linny: try  'unzip /home/linny/downloads/nds/*.zip'  with the single quotes included. i don't do this much myself so i'm not sure here
<kristian_> n8tuser : um no, actually the machine only uses wireless. so should i remove line 1 and 2?
<linny> <hasibullah> just go ahead and ask your question someone will help
<ActionParsnip> hasibullah: just ask your question, the room will answer
<onetinsoldier> linny: oops
<jmsthing678> is anyone listening to me Im feeling ignored
<darnell> HELLO..
<darnell> daemon tools or poweriso for ubuntu?
<darnell> or is there another channel i can get my questions answered in?
<amikrop_> .sub is a different file format from .srt or just different extension names of the same file format?
<onetinsoldier> linny: try  unzip '/home/linny/downloads/nds/*.zip'
<hasibullah> i am listening to u
<jmsthing678> -.-
<mker> sketch_, first make sure you have drivers installed in system -> administration -> hardware drivers. then go to appearance and desktop effects and choose "Extra" (or whichever is more than normal)
<linny> <onetinsoldier>  ok thx
<amikrop_> .sub is a different file format from .srt or just different extension names of the same file format?
<n8tuser> kristian_-> nope, you always must have lo --  what happens now when you do a networking restart?
<onetinsoldier> linny: letme know if that works
<razaccour> how do i get embed code for protected online streams?
<kbrooks> jmsthing678, hi
<hasibullah> how can i install antivirus
<betel> darnell, you can just mount the iso. mount -o loop -t iso9600 file dir
<gnutron> bmeynell: type 'top' in a terminal to see what is using your resources. you're not alone.
<darnell> betel...
<jmsthing678> kbrooks are you able to help me?
<razaccour> how do i get the html code for protected online streams?
<darnell> ive successfully installed the game...
<mker> hasibullah, clamav is one antivirus for ubuntu, are you sure you need one though? ubuntu doesn't have a virus problem
<darnell> when i try to play.. it says insert disk one..
<mker> darnell, Please keep your question in *one* message. It makes it easier for us to read and increases your chances of getting an answer.
<bazhang> razaccour, which ones and what is your goal
<kbrooks> jmsthing678, state your problem
<amikrop_> .sub is a different file format from .srt or just different extension names of the same file format?
<darnell> obviously i kno whow to mount it.. it just keeps telling me to mount disk one
<sketch_> mker ok i turned it on and I have plugins how to I use it now u know the hotkeys ?
<betel> darnell, then you need a crack I'd guess. wine often doesn't support DRM
<mker> amikrop_, I'm 90% sure they're different. google them if you really really need to know for sure
<onetinsoldier> linny: did that work?
<jmsthing678> Whenever I log in instead of my desktop loading everything goes white. Everything is fine in failsafe gnome
<linny> <onetinsoldier> YAY it worked cheers
<mker> sketch_, ctrl+alt+left (or right to come back :) )
<onetinsoldier> linny: cool :-)
<razaccour> bazhang, freestreamtv.com is what i'm tryin to get, i wanna put it on my website
<amikrop_> mker: ok
<ZA8TU> are you here klauschris@freenet.de
<hasibullah> what is the best site to get the good and best pakages
<iminhell> alm...:  Studio did the same for me. not sure why, doesn't seem to affect anything badly.  side note, I installed -7 from a live cd, updated (auto) and in the boot menus I got -9 along with the -7.   My guess is it has something to do with dependency.  I was able to remove the unneeded ones via the synaptic, not really needed though.
<linny> now i just wait while it unzips 4000 files :)
<nicklas__> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<darnell> betel: i got this off a torrent. its 3 vcd images and i suspect its already cracked. it also game with gamedrive which i cant install on ubuntu. is there another program like it that will
<recon69> jmsthing678: did you make any changes to you system before this started?
<jmsthing678> i updated
<bazhang> razaccour, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<nicklas__> !emesene
<mker> hasibullah, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html read "Adding and Removing Software"
<ubottu> Emesene is an instant messenger for the WLM network. See http://emesene.org for more information.
<Happy> neophyte question: how do I search for directories named "jedit" or ".jedit"?
<darnell> betel: ive used these same images before on vista and it worked fine.
<razaccour> bazhang, i'm looking for software in which i can do this, software for ubuntu
<sketch_> i don't have the cube thingy though do I need a specific plugin
<andycan> help, i can only install 8.04. All other versions (5.10/7.04/7.10) fail booting from live cd. They throw me to busybox initramfs prompt. 8.04 does not work for my system because lirc modules are broken in there.
<bazhang> razaccour, cracking software is not supported here
<betel> darnell, if you are using wine check tehir webpage. If they have the game in their AppDB, there might be some tips there
<recon69> ﻿jmsthing678: well, what video card you got?
<ZA8TU> are you here klauschris@freenet.de
<osxdude|laptop> andycan, what about 8.10?
<razaccour> oh ok
<jmsthing678> recon69: sapphire radeon x700 se
<darnell> betel, im using cedega games
<lesshaste> anyone got kexec/kdump to work in ubuntu?
<hasibullah> how can i install yahoo messenger in my LP
<epswing> can anyone point me to a "how to USE compiz" tutorial/help page.  there are 547238923 google results and they're ALL about how to setup compiz up.
<arktvrvs> ive installed flashplugin-nonfree but flash doesnt work, theres not even anything in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<mker> lesshaste, explain your problem and what you really want to know instead. if someone has an answer you'll get it.
<bazhang> hasibullah, use pidgin
<gnutron> Happy: try sudo find / -name '*jedit*' it will take awhile
<betel> darnell, ah. I'd try wine too
<MrCollins> !tweak ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweak ubuntu
<arktvrvs> !flash
<lesshaste> mker, I need to find a way to debug these kernel panics I am getting in intrepid
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MrCollins> !tweak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweak
<emilien> hasibullah,  there are alternatives like pidgin "already install"
<kbrooks> <jmsthing678> Whenever I log in instead of my desktop loading everything goes white. Everything is fine in failsafe gnome # sorry cant help
<andycan> osxdude|laptop: 8.10 has same problem
<lesshaste> mker, it was suggest that kexec/kdump could be a way
<Happy> thanks gnutron
<bazhang> MrCollins, what are you looking for; please /msg ubottu
<alphaaa> hi
<almark1> :iminhell pls say that again to me I want to cp it
<kristian1> n8tuser : i did "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" over ssh, so i lost connection, and then i went to the machine (at home now), and i had to click the wireless connection again in network manager, so im connected again, nothing more happened that i can see.
<almark1> iminhell: pls say that again to me I want to cp it
<MrCollins> bazhang: just looking for a way to tweak ubuntu/security harden my box
<kbrooks> epswing, What do you mean re using compiz?
<alphaaa> is ubuntu secure out of the box or do i have to configure some firewall stuff ?
<mker> lesshaste, I don't know the answer but hang in there. If you don't get any help here try the forums (or again a bit later). Good luck!
<osxdude|laptop> andycan, you did try redownloading and using the alternate CDs as well, right?
<mker> alphaaa, it's secure
<jmsthing678> recon69: I have the proprietary drivers installed too so I dont think my graphics card should be the issue
<charkee> a
<hasibullah> hi
<kaiser101231> anyone else have trouble with songbird from deb install?
<alphaaa> where do i go to configure which ports are open, forward them, etc ?
<Killer--Tux> hello
<idejmcd> hey people
<lesshaste> mker, ok.. is there a more hacky channel for people into kernel programming?
<idejmcd> i need some help, i am a complete nube
<kbrooks> lesshaste, #kernelnewbies
<pale-yafa> hi, my computer keeps restarting. is that a power supplier issue?
<andycan> osxdude|laptop: yes, i have 4 different disks, all of them have worked before but after i upgraded to 8.04 and tried fresh install, i keep having this problem
<idejmcd> want to make sure people are listening before i start talking
<almark1> iminhell: thanks
<gnutron> jmsthing678: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log  it sure looks like a video issue.
<MrCollins> pale-yafa: it could be a memory issue or a processor issue
<mker> lesshaste, don't think so, at least not an ubuntu specific channel. I'd try the forums if I were you
<osxdude|laptop> andycan, is the computer an older computer? And I mean old?
<bazhang> MrCollins, you may consider apparmor
<emilien> anyone know a ip blocker ?
<idejmcd> pale-yafa, run diagnostics on your machine
<lesshaste> mker, I see #ubuntu-kernel.. thanks
<MrCollins> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<onetinsoldier> alphaaa: you have to learn how to use 'iptables' or use a front-end to iptables, such as firestarter or guarddog
<idejmcd> might be overheating, check to see that the system fan is working
<pale-yafa> idejmcd: how to run that?
<gnutron> emilien: incoming or out?
<MrCollins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<hasibullah> how can we use Microsoft programs in ubuntu 8.04
<recon69> ﻿jmsthing678: your supposed to remove the graphic drivers before update, so they stuffed, I dont have ati so not familiar with the ati drivers , you probably need to backup and remove the /etc/X11/X11.conf file nad reinstall you drivers
<mker> idejmcd, we aren't listening unless you actually ask a question and ask it in one message because it's hard to follow with this many messages going past all the time.
<emilien> gnutron,  both , its for torrents ;)
<kristian1> n8tuser : i did "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" over ssh, so i lost connection, and then i went to the machine (at home now), and i had to click the wireless connection again in network manager, so im connected again, nothing more happened that i can see.
<Killer--Tux> i am looking for a anti virus program , am trying to see if i can clean a infected hdd (windows in it )
<bazhang> hasibullah, check the appdb
<kaiser101231> when i use songbird it runs sluggish is that normal and media doesnt work well
<bazhang> !appdb | hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<emilien> Killer--Tux,  try avast
<alphaaa> onetinsoldier: all ports blocked by default unless an application needs them ?
<hasibullah> what is that
<erUSUL> !info clamtk | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11-1 (intrepid), package size 85 kB, installed size 528 kB
<jmsthing678> recon69: I have no idea how to do that because I had to haves omeone else basically install th drivers for me
<mker> hasibullah, with Wine, and these questions are really basic, I recommend you check out the wiki and do some searching instead of asking abot everything. You'll learn more that way too :)
<gnutron> emilien: incoming use iptables/ firewall, outgoing use the /etc/hosts file and redirect ip's to loopback or some 'safe' ip.
<Killer--Tux> emilien ok but does this asvat remove windows virus
<bazhang> hasibullah, check the link, it involves use of wine /msg ubottu wine for more info and a link
<n8tuser> kristian1-> i did not know you were trying to do this remotely.  and it should work okay, i already advised you one at a time, ethernet or wireless, and you seem to insist on having them both  active
<epswing> kbrooks: for example, how do i get this "cube" visualization?
<n8tuser> kristian1-> you have to decide, wireless or ethernet, not both at same time...
<thelonecabbage> Joysticks, anyone tried to install?
<onetinsoldier> alphaaa: i don't think linux firewall front-ends automagically open up ports for apps that needs them. been a long time since i've used firestarter. it might have something of that nature
<Killer--Tux> emilien ok but does this asvat remove windows virus
<kbrooks> epswing, not hard
<kbrooks> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jmsthing678> gnutron: what am I supposed to be looking for there?
<alphaaa> ok thanks
<emilien> Killer--Tux,  yes
<bazhang> thelonecabbage, for use with which apps
<n8tuser> kristian1-> you also have to response quicker as am doing other stuff too
<gnutron> jmsthing678: anything suspicious.
<epswing> kbrooks: yes, i've installed the settings manager.
<kristian1> n8tuser : im only using wireless on the ubuntu machine! im not using ethernet.
<Killer--Tux> emilien ok  and how often does it updates ?!?
<kbrooks> epswing, OK, hang on.
<kristian1> n8tuser : sorry about that!
<jmsthing678> gnutron: its all a bunch of gibberish to me
<thelonecabbage> bazhang: for games.  I'm able to get it all to work with jscalibrator, but in games only the buttons work
<onetinsoldier> alphaaa: i am going to install firestarter myself right now and see what happens
<n8tuser> kristian1-> so what are you saying  about ssh into the box?
<kbrooks> epswing, system > prefs > ccsm
<thelonecabbage> bashang: the actual stick does not work
<bazhang> thelonecabbage, wine, dosbox, zsnes or other
<alphaaa> ok
<boy-stockholm> !directconnect
<ubottu> Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<kristian1> n8tuser : im at the machine now, so it doesnt really matter, i can do it locally.
<idejmcd> i am trying to install iTunes using Wine, can anyone here help me?  private message if you can
<thelonecabbage> bashang: Beyond the Red Line and gl-117
<thelonecabbage> bazhang: n=onetinso@c-75-71-80-182.hsd1.co.comcast.net
<epswing> kbrooks: i'm there
<kbrooks> epswing, ccsm:  category (on the left) > desktop > check both desktop cube and rotate cube
<n8tuser> kristian1-> okay, then do a restart, and you wireless should connect assuming its your AP is available and no encryption
<thelonecabbage> bahang: Beyond the Red Line and gl-117
<bazhang> thelonecabbage, that doesnt really answer my question though
<thelonecabbage> bazhang: no
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.com/m514ef322
<MTecknology> any of you guys use bzr enough to know what happened there?
<kristian1> n8tuser : will do a restart brb!
<recon69> ﻿jmsthing678: not very familiar with the ati cards, I'd try asking for "help reinstalling the ﻿﻿sapphire radeon x700 se after 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade" someelse probable know better than me
<gnutron> jmsthing678: you need to reconfigure X video driver. i would bet on it.
<emilien> Killer--Tux,  its up to date , http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-for-linux-edition.html  , install deb , you also need to register for serial ( its free )
<kbrooks> epswing, now click on "rotate cube" and expand 'rotate cube' on the bindings tab
<bazhang> idejmcd, wine and itunes is really almost unusable, you should consider alternatives available
<epswing> kbrooks: ahh, ok
<iminhell> Any new blood want to take a stab at this one?  ---> I try to play a DVD with any of the programs in add/remove (Gxine, Mplayer, Totem, helix, VLC, etc) and all I get is a pixilated mess, compariable to satalite tv with weak signal/scrambled. This is even on a ripped/stripped/burned DVD (i.e. no CSS). I have all the good/bad/ugly/unstripped and libdvd codecs in place; have uninstalled and re installed several times with no change. I can 
<gnutron> jmsthing678: first place to look is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for settings.
<Killer--Tux> emilien  thanks let me give it a try
<idejmcd> bazhang, i cannot because of some very rare DRM files that I use
<hasibullah> how can i get linux books
<thelonecabbage> bazhang: Beyond the Red Line and gl-117
<Steven2> ?
<kbrooks> epswing, see the first "initate" via uhh hang on
<thelonecabbage> bazhang: both native linux apps
<bazhang> idejmcd, wine and itunes does work but is very slow. just install the windows version of itunes via wine and ...wait
<idejmcd> i get an error
<kbrooks> epswing, the mouse
<kbrooks> epswing, Button1 represents left buttono
<epswing> kbrooks: gottcha.  i can set the bindings here then
<epswing> kbrooks: much thanks
<kbrooks> epswing, np
<r0ny> hi i installed proftpd as a daemon(starting from inetd),can i revert it back as standalone?
<kaiser101231> whats different with the i386 and i686 deb of a program
<insigne_> yes
<Zambezi> Anyone with Logitech diNovo Edge Desktop who can say if the touchpad is good enough to entirely replace the mouse?
<n8tuser> r0ny-> yes you can, remove it from xinetd and launch it at boot or at will
<insigne_> yes
<insigne_> go the church
<jmsthing678> gnutron: i have two things there but one is labeled ".1"
<kbrooks> epswing, edge flip pointer on the general tab can be enabled  if you want to use the rotate flip left/right setting
<bazhang> insigne_, do you have a ubuntu support question?
<insigne_> metalica
<r0ny> n8tuser: thanks
<insigne_> yes
<bazhang> insigne_, then please ask it
<shauno> kaiser101231: i686 may make use of optimizations that aren't guaranteed to be present on older processors.  it might not work on older pentium pros, etc
<gnutron> jmsthing678: are you referring to /var/log/  files?
<kbrooks> epswing, you can changge the virtual desktop setting by going to general settings  and going to the desktop size tab
<jmsthing678> no /etc/X11/xorg.conf except one has the file extension .1 added to it
<melchmon360> I installed the new 177 nvidia drivers for my geforce 9500 gt card. When i startx it says no devices found.
<insigne_> yes
<bazhang> insigne_, ??
<kbrooks> epswing, it'll expand the cube
<insigne_> no
<epswing> kbrooks: sweet
<iminhell> bazhang:  I would say you are talking to a bot
<gnutron> jmsthing678: I would run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal and restart  x windows.
<insigne_> alguem fala portugues
<bazhang> !br | insigne_
<ubottu> insigne_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<onetinsoldier> alphaaa: firestarter seems to work pretty automagically. well, it allowed irc anyway
<Martinp23> Does anyone else have an issue with firefox (3.0) crashing when a flash video is played for the second time since the brower loaded?
<bazhang> insigne_, /join #ubuntu-br
<Pupeno> Does anybody know if an AVI may contain the time and date when it was recorded and if so, how do I extract it?
<Photoguy> How do I send a highlighted message to someone? I don't mean PM.
<nowy> hello
<nowy> anyone knows something about BLENDER (3D modeller)
<nowy> ?
<bazhang> Photoguy, tab complete their nick
<Photoguy> I know about blender.
<Pupeno> nowy: I know it exists.
<Photoguy> Need some help?
<Photoguy> #blenderchat
<onetinsoldier> Photoguy: is someone's irc client is configured to highlight a message anytime their nick is contained in a message, then it's automatic
<LjL> i thought the official Blender channel was #blender
<onetinsoldier> is = if
<Photoguy> ah.
<outofhismind> Anyone here have experience working with ALSA?
<Photoguy> Well #blenderchat aslo is good.
<nowy> im looking for Blender for Ubuntu (8.10) ....i can't find it..
<outofhismind> I have a quite unique problem, no luck finding any info through google
<Photoguy> Get deb
<LjL> !info blender | nowy
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.46+dfsg-4 (intrepid), package size 8348 kB, installed size 21868 kB
<mker> outofhismind, no one can solve it unless you tell us about it
<hasibullah> how can i download programs of MIcrosoft in my computer
<Photoguy> nowy http://www.getdeb.net/app/Blender
<LjL> hasibullah: with a web browser, most likely, at least the one that are freely available
<Photoguy> If you want the lates version try that.
<mker> hasibullah, Install Wine and then just double click the exe
<outofhismind> I know that, I first asked if anyone had experience with ALSA >.>
<bazhang> Photoguy, you should install via the repos
<outofhismind> Anyways here's the issue
<LjL> Photoguy: getdeb is not recommended
<Photoguy> Well, that worked for me.
<vitomax> hello
<bazhang> !wfm
<outofhismind> Basically, my sound works when I boot up
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<outofhismind> and where it asks for my login credentials
<outofhismind> however once i log in, the sound doesn't work
<LjL> Photoguy: did he express the intention that he wanted to have the latest version?
<Photoguy> It's Blender it's the latest version, so it worked for me.
<outofhismind> but it's not that the sound quits completely
<kaiser101231> anyone here use songbird it is running really slow on my laptop
<mker> outofhismind, you shouln't ask if someone knows or if someone has the same piece of hardware. you should just ask right away so we don't have to try to get the question out of you. and *please* keep it in one message, it's really hard to read when it's spread out over several messages
<vitomax> my sound doesnt work on my system either
<outofhismind> when i go to test my sound settings, it plays this really loud irritating beep in an infinite loop
<rainabba_> You guys will love this... I know how to create a softlink with ln -s, but using Gnome, how do I create a shortcut to a folder on my desktop (using GUI only)?
<outofhismind> or when i play music it does the same thing
<nowy> aaha..thanks.. i thinking star to learn to use it.. i use SketchUp&3dstudio....
<Photoguy> Well who wants the older version, the newer ones are updated with less bugs
<mker> rainabba_, right click and "make link"? or did I misunderstand?
<tasos> Allow everybody, I need some help from someone who has experience with lyx. I have problem with printing of Mathematics symbols
<LjL> Photoguy: that's very close to saying "who wants ubuntu", as ubuntu rarely has the latest version of anything, but rather aims for stability.
<outofhismind> I'll just find another channel, I get bad vibes from people here
<coppro> how do I turn off transparency for inactive windows in compiz?
<onetinsoldier> rainabba_: cd ~/Desktop  then use the ln -s command
<Photoguy> Most everyone in the Blender community uses the lates version 2.48a
<rainabba_> mker: Closest thing I see is "Make Lanucher" which includes a "Location" option, but I don't see how to actually "pick" a location. Each time choose a folder and "open" it navigates into it instead of selecting it.
<recon69> ﻿outofhismind: you could try alsamixer and see if changing the setting there helps
<Photoguy> Because it has updated features.
<mker> rainabba_, right click the folder you want to link to
<Photoguy> And, it's also quite stable.
<rainabba_> onetinsoldier: That's my point. I know how to do it that way. There's not a way to create links (shortcuts) in the GUI?
<onetinsoldier> rainabba_: ahh, i see
<rainabba_> mker: ahh, hadn't thought of that.
<outofhismind> I do want to note that the sound was working perfectly fine about a week ago, and I didn't make any updates before the problem occurred
<vitomax> i am getting apt-get error
<onetinsoldier> rainabba_: mker's suggestion work?
<mker> Photoguy, search for getdeb and see if they have the latest. Search for backport ubuntu and see if they have the latest. Check Blender home page and see if they have an ubuntu package for you. If not you'll have to compile it yourself.
<vitomax> looked on the forums and says it sucks
<rainabba_> mker: Now I see the "Make Link" option. Now more specifically, I'm trying to create a link on my Desktop to my own home folder and "Make Link" is greyed out. Why is that?
<LjL> Photoguy: look, all i'm asking you is that when you think it's a good idea to suggest a package from unofficial places like getdeb, you make it clear it has the disadvantage of not being supported by ubuntu.
<uffo> i installed madwifi on ubuntu 8.10 but now i cannot get NM to display wifi anymore, do i have to again reinstall ubuntu or there is simple way to force restore it?
<mker> rainabba_, click places and drack your home folder to the desktop. Does that work?
<rainabba_> mker: Nothing in "Places" will even drag.
<vitomax> <== first time using irc
<vitomax> dont really like it
<rainabba_> Not the top group anyhow. Looks like the lower group does.
<vitomax> too much clatter
<LjL> !offtopic | vitomax
<ubottu> vitomax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vitomax> ok
<tavish> #ubuntu-offtopic
<vitomax> ok
<rainabba_> mker: Documents, Music, Pictures, and Videos will drag, but File System, Networks Servers, etc... won't.
<tavish> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<projekt> irc.technobase.fm
<Skinkie> onetinsoldier: I gave up on the USB issue... for today... too many people seems to have this issue
<mker> rainabba_, solved it! create launcher, choose "location" and in location you type /home/rainabba_
<uffo> i installed madwifi on ubuntu 8.10 but now i cannot get NM to display wifi anymore, do i have to again reinstall ubuntu or there is simple way to force restore it
<onetinsoldier> Skinkie: roger that. no known solution eh? i didn't think i'd be able to help with that.
<yangfan> someone upgrade your system to ubuntu9.04?
<Stalker72> With my Bose Companion 5 speakers (USB!), I only manage to get sound in audio players, not in Flash or in games using Wine. I'm so sick of this problem. I've had it since I moved to Ubuntu some months ago. Please help!!!
<rainabba_> mker: You'd think. Go try and open that now :)
<onetinsoldier> Skinkie: but at least you have an installed kernel package! :-)
<mker> yangfan, no, we're not crazy :) if you do it expect your system to crash and burn. and don't do it to have the latest, only to test for bugs
<Skinkie> onetinsoldier: yes... but i still wonder how it is possible the livecd of (x)ubuntu are not affected
<Skinkie> it is a pure showstopper
<cheng> .
<cheng> +
<cheng> 23
<yangfan> I know thanks!
<Stalker72> With my Bose Companion 5 speakers (USB!), I only manage to get sound in audio players, not in Flash or in games using Wine. I'm so sick of this problem. I've had it since I moved to Ubuntu some months ago. Please help!!!
<mker> Stalker72, Be patient. If no one knows no one will answer.
<uffo> mker:  my system do not crash but i cannot get wifi to work
<Skinkie> Stalker72: does it work if you type aoss firefox ?
<Stalker72> Skinkie: Type it where?
<Slart> Stalker72: I think I've heard of people having this problem but with other kinds of soundcards... at least the problem with flash and sound
<mker> uffo, sorry don't know anything about wifi, I'm a cable guy :)
<Stalker72> Slart: The sound card is inside the subwoofer.
<Skinkie> Stalker72: close firefox
<uffo> i installed madwifi on ubuntu 8.10 but now i cannot get NM to display wifi anymore, do i have to again reinstall ubuntu or there is simple way to force restore it
<Skinkie> Stalker72: start a terminal
<Stalker72> Skinkie: I use Opera 10 alpha..
<Skinkie> Stalker72: type: aoss firefox/opera
<Skinkie> Stalker72: (or opera)
<Stalker72> Skinkie: It says that it's not installed and that I have to type sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<Skinkie> Stalker72: then it explained what you should do
 * [gnubie] waves
<rainabba_> mker: I'm taking this to gnome. This is downright silly.
<Stalker72> Skinkie: I use OSS though.
<mker> rainabba_, hey it works for me! you sure you chose "location" in the drop down menu ?
<Slart> Stalker72: does flash even do oss?
<[gnubie]> i am now running ubuntu 8.10 with compiz fusion.. but, how can i set my desktop in such a way that the desktop cube must have 4 sides?
<Slart> !cube | [gnubie]
<ubottu> [gnubie]: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Stalker72> Slart: I don't know, but the only option that works for me is "Bose Corporation Bose USB Audio USB Audio (OSS).
<mker> [gnubie], see the squares by the bin? bottom right corner. right click and preferences
<uffo> i installed madwifi on ubuntu 8.10 but now i cannot get NM to display wifi anymore, do i have to again reinstall ubuntu or there is simple way to force restore it - or ubuntu is really so hard to restore network, look windows how simple is to restore drivers
<uffo> or reactos.org
<projekt__> irc.quakenet.org /server
<[gnubie]> mker: what do you mean? where is it?
<[theron]> cdrecord is my new friend :)
<kattollikisd> Can someone just give me a minute to fix my question? I just had a problem installing the Flash Pluging Non Free http://paste.ubuntu.com/84675/ Someone send me last night this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/304969  there is a file called Dependecies.txt, if you open it you will see I list of package, it mean that If I install all that package, I fix the problem woth the Flash Pluging Non Free?
<mker> [gnubie], bottom right corner you see two little squares right? next to the trash icon?
<dfgas> how do i use fsck to scan for bad blocks and stuff on my ext3 partition?
<[gnubie]> mker: yes
<Stalker72> Skinkie and Slart: Sound still doesn't work.
<mker> [gnubie], yes, right click and preferences
<dfgas> i would like to scan the whole drive
<[gnubie]> mker: that's the window preferences..
<recon69> ﻿﻿dfgas: first i would backup any important files
<Slart> Stalker72: sorry, I'm next to useless when it comes to OSS...
<mker> [gnubie], it's the workspace preferences. choose 4 columns instead of 2
<dfgas> recon69, then?
<[gnubie]> mker: ok, i got it.. thanks..
<uffo> i installed madwifi on ubuntu 8.10 but now i cannot get NM to display wifi anymore, do i have to again reinstall ubuntu or there is simple way to force restore it
<onetinsoldier> anyone have the ati fglrx driver working with kernel 2.6.27?
<dfgas> i think the hard drive is the problem
<arsenal22> Привет
<mker> dfgas, Hi I remember that I used badblocks instead of fsck not too long ago. Don't remember why I chose that now but you might want to read about that too. (just a tip)
<coppro> why are there no en-ca packages for OO.org?
<rambo298> recommendations for MP# to CDA converter/burner?
<echod> hi, i installed ubuntu 8.10 on a usb stick, (sdc1:ext3 flag:boot)(sdc2, ext3) & (sdc3, swap) ..but my pc won't boot, bios supports booting from usb. any suggestions , tia
<dfgas> mker, doesn't that destroy anything on the hard drive?
<mker> rambo298, Brasero should handle that, no?
<rambo298> standard pkg or i need to add it with synaptic?
<mker> dfgas, I don't think so but read the manual, I really don't want you to do something wrong because of me
<rambo298> i see it
<mker> dfgas, I *think* I chose badblocks because it didn't destroy anything. But as I said, read the manual, don't trust me at all :)
<dfgas> k
<busfahrer> Excuse me, why does pressing space for pause sometimes not work in Totem player?
<[gnubie]> my next question is about the video card driver to use.. i feel like my x is slow.. or is it really my video chipset.. anyway, i am using ibm thinkpad x32 laptop here.. i think during installation, ubuntu have chosen radeon driver.. do you think using the fglrx will make this faster?
<neo644> I need some help getting my acecad flair II tablet working in Intrepid. I have xserver-xorg-modules-acecad installed. The USB port supplies power and the light is on, but the cursor doesn't move.
<Stalker72> Skinkie and Slart: Should I install PulseAudio Device Chooser, PulseAudio Volume Control, or something?
<recon69> ﻿dfgas: same here, have destroyed my own HDD using ﻿fsck , it's not simple and can do damage if not done right. so reluctant to give advice
<anix72> my PC is not reading DVDs anymore. i think this happened after recent upgrade to linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic. i use ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron. the drive is CD/DVD, CD still works. but DVD media is not mounted. problem occured yesterday first time. i rebooted with linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic, then DVD worked again. but today both versions don't read DVD. is this a problem with the libudf0 ? any idea?
<mker> [gnubie], have you checked system -> admministraTION -> hardware drivers ?
<neo644> Also, is there a wiki page on how to install my tablet?
<Slart> Stalker72: if you're running OSS that won't matter
<Stalker72> Slart: Ok..
<Slart> Stalker72: I think pulseaudio uses alsa so without alsa pulseaudio won't work
<uffo> looks like only solution is to reinstall ubuntu, driver installation is soooo bad compared to windows
<[gnubie]> mker: yes, but it doesn't have any proprietary drivers
<coppro> anix72: have you tried manually mounting?
<recon69> ﻿uffo: you could try blacklist  the driver you installed
<recon69> ﻿uffo: if you know hwat it's called
<uffo> recon69: i done that with this guide but now wifi gone forever http://probing.wikidot.com/ubuntu-intrepid-8-10-replacing-ath9k-by-madwifi
<uffo> recon69: driver install is so hard compared to windows and reactos
<recon69> ﻿uffo: could you patebin the out put of "lshw -C network"
<anix72> coppro: with "~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom0" i get " mount: No medium found"
<mker> uffo, that's really not ubuntus fault, you should blame your hardware manufacturer for not releasing free drivers
<coppro> anix72: try 'sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0'
<uffo> ubuntu should have device manager like windows has
<anix72> coppro: againi "mount: No medium found"
<coppro> hmm
<coppro> that tends to be a problem
<uffo> recon69: it shows 2 tables of something
<anix72> (just to emphasize, i know there is a medium :) )
<dmsuperman> How can I determine if an MP3 is vbr or cbr?
<uffo> recon69: that lshw thing i mean
<coppro> anix72: do you have a windows boot on that computer?
<coppro> or an older kernel to try?
<anix72> coppro: but why did it work yesterday with the other kernel, but today with both noth.
<anix72> coppro: yes, i have all kernels since i installed. i think two older kernels
<coppro> anix72: so you have tried with two kernels? Do you have windows to try? Perhaps it's a hardware issue
<recon69> ﻿uffo: dont tell me about it, cut and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link so i can see
<onetinsoldier> anyone have the ati fglrx driver working with kernel 2.6.27?
<anix72> coppro: ok, i'll try with windows, but have to reboot. i'll report later in the channel. thank you.
<LL> ist jeman aus Deutschland ?
<uffo> recon69: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84858/ i am so angry to ubuntu now if i do not find how to hook madwifi then i return all my system to windows and wait more some year if ubuntu integrates simple driver installer like windows has 10 years
<onetinsoldier> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LL> thx
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> gtg now
<[gnubie]> thanks..
<acce245> Can someone tell me how to launch a terminal and run a few lines of command from a text document (maybe I am asking how to create a launcher?)
<todo> is $190 a good price from a 4-processor 2.2 ghz xeon workstation?
<nicklas__> uffo: why not another distro?
<SRazi> Hi, how can I share my dial-up internet on Wireless network?
<Law506> anyone seen this before?  I go to use Remote Desktop Viewer to connect to my Ubuntu Server 8.10 32-Bit and I get an error, I am using Ubuntu 8.10 64-Bit on my dektop.
<Law506> Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `GtkStatusbar::shadow-type' of type `GtkShadowType' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x1223280)" of type `GString'
<dtcrshr> hi folks, im using ubuntu hardy, on a notebook with ati radeon vga hardware. Iv used envyng to install the driver, and everything goes fine. My regular user flickes on any 3d program i ran, but on my second user they go fine. how can i compare between both users, whats wrong
<dtcrshr> ?
<recon69> uffo: go into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and remove "blacklist ath9k blacklist mac80211 blacklist cfg80211 " , no idea what the madwifi driver is called but it's not loading anyway so should not matter, reboot and you should be back to your old setup
<uffo> nicklas__: is there distro that is so simple like windows and reactos i dont think so
<SRazi> is there full HSF modem driver for ubuntu 8.10?
<acce245> windows is hardly 'simple', and can anyone answer my question?  Thanks!
<uffo> recon69: i blacklisted them because ath9k module gives so poor quality wifi
<onetinsoldier> acce245: make a file.. the top of it need to start with the following.....  #!/bin/bash
<Slart> uffo: simple or "what I am used to".. many people mean the later
<acce245> ahhh, # signs.
<acce245> lemme try.
<mker> acce245, right click desktop and "create launcher"
<recon69> uffo: well, one thing at a time.
<Slart> uffo: if you want a distro that is like windows you'll probably find that the best one is... windows.. =/
<onetinsoldier> acce245: then put in you commands... then end it with   exit 0
<olskolirc> onetinsoldier, #!/usr/bin/bash makes an sh script correct?
<uffo> Slart: or reactos in future that i wait
<onetinsoldier> olskolirc: yes
<melchmon> Hi I just tried to install the nvidia 180 drivers. I can not boot into xserver now
<exodus_ms> uffo, Curious, why have you decided to try Ubuntu? You can post in #Ubuntu-Offtopic
<Slart> uffo: don't hold your breath.. I think reactos has many years left before it can replace windows on a normal desktop
<olskolirc> onetinsoldier, does #!/bin/sh make the same script?
<onetinsoldier> acce245: then   chmod +x <filename> && ./<filename>
<acce245> For example, if all I want to run is "cd ~/filename" and then in the next line "./filename"
<recon69> uffo: did you have any error when compiling that madwifi driver?
<nicklas__> uffo: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<Slart> uffo: but this is getting offtopic..
<Slart> acce245: what was the question?
<ddggttff3> hi. i was wonderin if someone could help me with my soundcard
<exodus_ms> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<uffo> ubunu needs driver manager for ALL system then it comes to simple
<mker> uffo, we're not paid by ubuntu and you haven't paid for ubuntu. we don't care what you use, we're here to help eachother out, that's all. use what you want, no one will try to convince you otherwise.
<onetinsoldier> olskolirc: yes... i think that make it figure out what shell you using and use that shell. more than just bash is available as a shell
<boy-stockholm> !directconnect
<ubottu> Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<ddggttff3> well i got a creative x-fi xtreme gamer sound card
<acce245> For example, I want to run those two commands under terminal, and I want to simply doubleclick a text file and have it run.
<ddggttff3> and the problem i have is with the drivers
<acce245> such as 'run in terminal'
<uffo> mker: to you have then some gui tool to restore system components
<olskolirc> thanks onetinsoldier
<iminhell> Anyone new in here want to take a stab at a dvd playback issue?
<onetinsoldier> yw
<Slart> acce245: ok.. create a text file where the first line is "# /bin/bash"
<acce245> got it.
<Slart> acce245: then you can write your commands after that.. one on each line
<nicklas__> uffo: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<recon69> uffo: lol, you just have to unblack list the drivers you blacklisted , cant see it being much simpler
<mker> uffo, I don't know, I've never messed my system up with madwifi. It's possible the guys in the madwifi channel or forum can give you more help though as they should know more about the problems their program creates.
<LjL> uffo: what do you mean "restore system components"?
<mker> uffo, why don't you do what recon69 suggests?
<Slart> acce245: sorry.. it's "#!/bin/bash"
<uffo> LjL: gui tool to reset wiwi drivers or load new driver (.so files etc)
<LjL> uffo: drivers are generally modules, not .so files. .so files are libraries
<uffo> LjL: like windows with left click update drivers
<acce245> that makes the icon change to generic program, but how do I get it to open in a terminal?  Do I need to change the filename?
<mker> uffo, why don't you do what recon69 suggests?
 * [gnubie] waves
<LjL> uffo: i'm not a windows user, i have no idea how it works in windows
<recon69> uffo: give me a year or two, I'll write one for you lol
<exodus_ms> !details | iminhell
<ubottu> iminhell: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<onetinsoldier> acce245: then   chmod +x <filename> && ./<filename>
<[gnubie]> where is the X configuration file located? i used to be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but when i checked that file, it doesn't have any content..
<LjL> uffo: drivers here are modules, and modules in turn are either in the default Ubuntu install or in packages. if they are from packages, removing them involves removing the packages.
<Slart> [gnubie]: it's mostly detected at runtime these days
<badawi> how do i search for packages on the repos from the command line?
<Slart> [gnubie]: but that's the file alright.. if you put stuff there it will be dealt with
<mker> badawi, aptitude search *** (for example, you could use apt-get too)
<LjL> !packages > badawi    (badawi, see the private message from ubottu)
<onetinsoldier> [gnubie]: drop out of X..(ctrl+backspace) then run command   Xorg -configure
<badawi> mker: thank you
<Slart> badawi: apt-cache search somethingtosearchforhere
<scientes> how can i run the live cd from a chroot?
<badawi> Slart: thank you too
<uffo> LjL: there should be tool to open module pack to install it like windows and reactos has open driver folder
<[gnubie]> i want to make use of the fglrx driver
<dtcrshr> me too
<dtcrshr> ivinstalled, but it flicks
<Bit_Breaker> hello all
<onetinsoldier> [gnubie]:  so do i! but i don't think it works with kernel-2.6.27... at least not yet
<nicklas__> ey
<LjL> uffo, wait, are you telling us that you installed the madwifi drivers from a random package that you downloaded manually?
<Bit_Breaker> does anyone kno what has happen to pygame modules for python on Ubuntu
<acce245> so, I am doing something wrong still...
<iminhell> exodus_ms:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009052   in a nutshell I can not play a dvd normally unless I use the following command, "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"  btw i'v been in here since 8am, mker tried but he said he isn't really a video guy.
<acce245> I apologize, I am new to this sort of thing.
<mker> uffo, recon69 helped you and you seem to refuse to do what he said. If you absolutely need a GUI app for this you can code one yourself and stop trolling.
<[gnubie]> onetinsoldier: ow?
<uffo> LjL: from madwifi website
<LjL> uffo: why did you do that? madwifi is *included* in a standard Ubuntu install.
<LjL> uffo: you really should ask the madwifi guy, because Ubuntu only supports the madwifi drivers that it *includes*.
<uffo> LjL: with this guide http://probing.wikidot.com/ubuntu-intrepid-8-10-replacing-ath9k-by-madwifi
<onetinsoldier> [gnubie]: i can't say that i've tried it yet.. but you try to get it working if you want.
<LjL> uffo: ah well, no wonder things get messed up if you follow random unofficial guides
<[gnubie]> ok
<uffo> LjL: but why someone do not make binary driver packs like windows has that can be added
<Thuyner> Hi, I have RealVNC installed on my Win XP PC, and I want to see it from my Ubuntu computer. How do I do?
<onetinsoldier> [gnubie]: after dropping ouot of X and running the command i listed.. you should have a more complete xorg.conf file. then you edit it to specify the fglrx driver
<onetinsoldier> out*
<LjL> uffo: because that's very much against the Ubuntu philosophy of things being provided in both source and binary form in the official repositories.
<eseven73> you cannot compare windows to linux uffo, it dont work that way
<exodus_ms> iminhell, still reading...
<Bit_Breaker> does anyone kno what has happen to pygame modules for python on Ubuntu
<iminhell> exodus: that's fine, take all the time you need.
<[gnubie]> onetinsoldier: ok..
<uffo> LjL: if i want source then i download but usually i need driver and just install it simple way with some driver install tool like it should be
<recon69> ﻿LjL: uffo: and anyone else in this conversation that it to ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> recon69: right, sorry
<Bit_Breaker> does anyone kno what has happen to pygame modules for python on Ubuntu
<crimsaq> I've tried installing flash TWICE now for firefox, downloaded the .deb from adobe and it isnt working... any ideas?
<uffo> oh well i reinstall system thats all
<nicklas__> uffo: you need to open your mind, its not really that hard, linux is really easy to use nowadays, i think its easier than windows
<Kelen> How to copy files from mobile with bluetooth? anyidea here?
<mker> Bit_Breaker, If you want someone to help you just explain your problem, don't ask if someone knows what's happened. Happened with that? How? Nothing happened?
<Bit_Breaker> mker: gotcha
<onetinsoldier> [gnubie]: if you get the flgrx driver installed and need to know how to specify the fglrx driver in the xorg.conf file, let me know
<LjL> Kelen: that depends on the mobile
<LjL> Kelen: on the PC side, you merely need to have bluetooth enabled
<uffo> nicklas__: yes it is for now quite simple but not complete, maybe after some year ubuntu has 100% gui system
<Bit_Breaker> ok i was attempting to import pygame in python, and i get " an undefined modules erro"
<Law506> alright, I can connect to my Linux share using Windows via samba... how do I get to it through my linux machine?
<Law506> seems like it would be easy
<Bit_Breaker> but they exist dont they?
<Kelen> LjL: mobile is Nokia 5310. is that possible for this mobile?
<LjL> Kelen: it's possible for any mobile that has bluetooth
<nicklas__> doesnt ubuntu have 100% gui?
<bulio> How can I access a windows share on ubuntu?
<LjL> Kelen: but as to how it's done on your mobile - well, i'm sure it comes with an instruction manual...
<mDemocritus> Law506: look through the menus on the desktop... there's a connect to server option somewhere in there
<bulio> I installed smbfs and tried to put a line in /etc/fstab
<Law506> yea, but its not working out so great :)
<exodus_ms> iminhell, I know you probably want to play the DVD from the optical drive, but have you tried to to rip the DVD to your hdd? Then if it plays from your hdd you can eliminate other problems maybe?
<mDemocritus> Law506: error messages?
<bulio> //192.168.0.197/Volume_1  /media/nas  cifs  credentials=~/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0  0
<uffo> SECOND there is still not good support for portable software with own .so libraries, only i know blender rund portable but how about mplayer portable
<bulio> anyone see anything with that?
<Tefx__> hey guys i got a wierd little problem im tryign to instal DTC panel to my ubuntu 8.04 box btu its complain that it cant fidn /sbin/lbconfig.real even tho it excists:S
<shubbar> can someone help me with Hardware Drivers? it disappeared.
<bazhang> uffo, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshwhat>  I had a usb drive that auto mounted with the name "WDC Combo" at the location "/media/WDC Cobmo".  I then right clicked it, chose Settings, and changed the Mount Point setting to "/media/WDCCombo".  Now, when it tries to mount, it says "Cannot mount volume." and under details it says, "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)"  So, I thought it had saved this "mount point" information in /etc/
<joshwhat> fstab, and I could go in there and change it back to what it was, but it wasn't in there.  How can I recover from this if the drive won't even mount for me to change the setting?
<benj007> hi
<bulio> and is smbfs the proper thing to install for cifs?
<iminhell> exodus: I'd try that but I haven't got that far yet. I'm only 3 weeks into this Linux thing and really not sure how to even rip a dvd yet.
<funbitz1> anyone: I'm having problems with nvidia's proprietary driver, but if I deactivate it my resolution goes no higher than 800*600. Is there a way to set a higher resolution without activating the accelerated driver?
<LjL> bulio: yes
<Kelen> LjL: well, where is the manual about?
<nicklas__> uffo: did you look at that link i gave you?
<benj007> how are you guys ?
<Photoguy> Hmm, skype settings are messed up agin..
<[gnubie]> # modprobe fglrx
<Law506> bah, i'll have to get back later, got to run, thanks for the help
<[gnubie]> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<LjL> Kelen: eh?
<Tefx__> any ideas
<Photoguy> What should the sound settings be?
<bulio> LjL: then what could I be doing wrong
<jtaji> joshwhat: that dialog was actually asking for the part of the mountpoint after /media/, hang on...
<bulio> Ubuntu isnt mounting it
<LjL> bulio: don't know. does .smbcredentials exist and is readable?
<onetinsoldier> [gnubie]: yeah, i'm not surprised
<bulio> LjL: yep
<[gnubie]> onetinsoldier: why?
<Kelen> LjL: The copy files from mobile manual?
<LjL> bulio: try mounting it manually with sudo mount //192.168.0.197/Volume_1 /media/nas -o username=whatever
<re98001> Can anyone tell me why i cant hear sound when playing a cd but at the same time can stream a video on firefox just fine?
<LjL> Kelen: i'm talking about *your phone's user manual*
<bulio> LjL: its set to be only readable by sudo
<bulio> LjL: manually mounting works fine
<[gnubie]> anyway, brb
<onetinsoldier> [gnubie]: when newer versions of the linux kernel come out, then the ati driver usually needs to be updated to work with the newer kernel version.
<Photoguy> Hmm, skype settings are messed up again  What should the sound settings be?
<Kelen> LjL: huh.. i lost it..
<LjL> bulio: oh wait, duh, i know what's wrong of course...
<LjL> bulio: you put ~/.smbcredentials but what is ~ when root is reading fstab?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<joshwhat> Hello!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how can I show my nsf shares under "Network" in Nautilus?
<exodus_ms> iminhell, install k9copy
<bulio> LjL: I assume my primary user?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> NFS*
<LjL> Kelen: well i'm sorry, search for it on google, we can't support mobile phones here
<LjL> bulio: no
<LjL> bulio: root has got its own home directory, /root/
<re98001> ﻿Can anyone tell me why i cant hear sound when playing a cd but at the same time can stream a video on firefox just fine?
<LjL> bulio: so it'll look for /root/.smbcredentials
<bulio> LjL: so I should move it there?
<jtaji> joshwhat: if you run gconf-editor, in gconf-editor under /storage/volumes/ you will see an entry for the device you modified, click the entry and you will see a mount_point key on the right panel, delete this key
<LjL> bulio: or you should specify a different path in fstab
<Tefx__> hey guys i got a wierd little problem im tryign to instal DTC panel to my ubuntu 8.04 box btu its complain that it cant fidn /sbin/lbconfig.real even tho it excists:S
<Kelen> LjL: I think so.. lol.. any way, thank you advance first..
<crimsaq> need help cant get flash working on firefox :\
<ryan__> Is anyone very familiar with xrandr?
<bulio> LjL: alright, I'll try that
<recon69> ﻿re98001: it's a blank cd perhaps ;)
<Steven2> hmm
<re98001> lol nope, in plays in windows
<joshwhat> jtaji: Thank you, my friend!
<bulio> thanks a bunch!
<re98001> th cd loads just wont play sound
<Photoguy> Hmm, skype settings are messed up again  What should the sound settings be?
<recon69> ﻿re98001: what app are you using to play sound, is the cd audio cd or data cd, are the files wave files?
<anix72> croppa: i tested DVD with windows: OK. then booted with the only older kernel i have: 2.6.24-19-generic, was OK too! then booted again with 2.6.24-21-generic: Failed. then again with 2.6.24-22-generic, OK!? however, i have seen this error message during booting to the failed case. "sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: Read TOC/PMA/ATIP 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00" - you want me pasted.com for error messages after that?
<onetinsoldier> ryan__: what is your real question? just ask your actual question about the utility. i'm not familiar with xrandr tho
<re98001> rythmbox music player
<jtaji> no prob joshwhat
<iminhell> exodus: as we speak i am. I was also reading through this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6509 (iso guide of sorts I guess).  got 10 minutes `til the DL finishes.
<re98001> audio cd
<recon69> ﻿re98001: can you play wav files from you hdd?
<luca__> ciao ragazzi qual'è il s
<luca__> la chat in italiano?
<jtaji> !it | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<crimsaq> can someone please help me? I cannot get Flash to work with firefox. I've tried everything I can think of.,
<re98001> i'm not sure, how do i find out?
<recon69> ﻿re98001: try copy one off the CD
<re98001> i think the files on cd are mp3
<that_cat> can anyone tell me if there is a way to monitor your bandwidth usage in UBUNTU?
<recon69> ﻿re98001: then it's a data cd , did you install the mp3 codex into ubuntu, it in the cstream-10-ugly package
<re98001> the app allows me to rip music to library but playing from library is the same problem - no sound
<ryan__> I have an issue where the DVI out to my external monitor isn't working properly. The "Screen Resolution" utility in Ubuntu sees the external monitor (including its correct resolutions and refresh rate) but nothing appears on the external monitor's display.
<horstle> hi
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: there are a few utilities that will do it. i like  iptraf  a lot
<exodus_ms> iminhell, Let me know if dd'ing works, i.e. dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso
<re98001> alrite, i'll try that packge
<that_cat> onetinsoldier, any gui ones?
<recon69> ﻿re98001: sorry package name is gstream0.10-plugins-ugly
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: oh yes.. i forget right now but let me look around a sec
<Tefx__> exec: 17: /sbin/ldconfig.real: not found whats that about
<Kelen> LjL: I got it. Thank  you again.. :)
<Tefx__> ldconfig.real excists
<badawi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<exodus_ms> iminhell, btw, what video card are you using?
<re98001> my package manager wont find the ﻿gstream0.10-plugins-ugly package
<manlymat_83> I'm trying to rebuild my ipod shuffle using fdisk.  In the diagram, it shows that the "shuffle" has 128 heads, while when I use fdisk to create a W95 FAT32 partition type, then do fdisk -l, it shows 32 heads.  Does this mean I can't fdisk/format the ipod shuffle in linux and need to use windows?  Or are there other options?
<DDT> Hello. Noob question - ubuntu have rpm packages or other? Thx
<recon69> ﻿re98001: sorry again ﻿gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<reduz> I hate ubuntu networking
<reduz> can't in any way set static IP address, it gets ignored
<reduz> beautiful bug
<tim_dmole> Is it possible to make a 5TB logical volume?
<PriceChild> reduz: how are you trying to do it? works for me
<Tefx__> DDT, ubuntu uses .deb files btu if u cant fidn it in apptitude it probably wont be supported here
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: well. i recall now that eons ago i had trouble finding one for X, but i eventually found one. having trouble finding it now tho. but i am almost sure one exists
<Phantom__> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tim_dmole> DDT: ubuntu uses .deb but can use .rpm if you install the tool
<reduz> PriceChild, System -> Preferences -> Network Configuration, edit default connection, change to static IP
<reduz> PriceChild, nothing amazing, then just not works
<DDT> ok, thx people
<tim_dmole> DDT: apt-get is best
<Tefx__> can soem oen give me a hand with a really anoyign problem
<that_cat> onetinsoldier, ok thanks though
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: keep asking the question occasionally and someone else might know of one
<DDT> apt-get - for using rpm?
<bazhang> DDT, no
<tim_dmole> DDT: apt-get is for .deb
<bazhang> DDT, dont try to use rpm with ubuntu
<recon69> reduz: is you router setup to give your computer a static address?
<exodus_ms> !details > Tefx__
<ubottu> Tefx__, please see my private message
<DDT> ok, I will use deb.
<that_cat> onetinsoldier, how do you monitor total bandwidth usage of the network in iptraf?
<re98001> yap, the package has been installed
<WIGGMPk> I have Windows Vista on another hard drive "/dev/sdb1" and I want to add the line to grub. Can anyone help
<Tefx__> ive give deatil 3 time
<Tefx__> no one reply
<exodus_ms> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<recon69> ﻿re98001: adn does the cd play??
<tim_dmole> help with LVM anyone?
<Tefx__> im tryign to install dtc panel on ubuntu i gkeep gettign thsi error for soem reason even tho the fiel excists
<Tefx__> exec: 17: /sbin/ldconfig.real: not found
<Xero> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DDT> I am just asking to know what version VMWare server download - so now I know - deb. I have not installed ubuntu yet - but starting. Thx for help and see you later.
<mker> How can I share a folder (like /media/disk/mystuff ) with SFTP? I want the user to be locked in by using ChrootDirectory in sshd_config. So far I've only been able to share /home/sftpuser but as soon as I change the directory to something else I can't log in anymore.
<re98001> no. the package been installed previously. should i reinstall it?
<reduz> recon69, yes my router is, because other computers need the dynamic address
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: use the 'General Interface Statistics' option
<reduz> recon69, but it really shouldn't matter, if i want to use static IP, ubuntu should just not use DHCP
<WIGGMPk> exodus_ms: was that intended for me?
<dan_> reduz are you also having internet connection issues?
<eseven73> any vmware guru's available to answer why ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 guests i can move my mouse in and out of the vm window, but cant with ubuntu 6.06 guest
<reduz> dan_, no, internet works fine, i just want static IP
<Tefx__> exodus_ms,  did u see my detais
<recon69> reduz: if you want a static IP you router need to know the mac address of you computer so it can give out the right address , as far as i know, been so long since i use a static ip address
<Soros> is there a switch within firefox so i can use the middle button to paste the url.. or is that a gnome thing ?  so used to just copying a url and then middle clicking to load it
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: use the 'General Interface Statistics' option, and you can configure options such as kbits/s or kBytes/s
<dan_> ok - then we have different problems - i cant even get a proper ip - its stick on a private address
<Steven2> hello!
<that_cat> onetinsoldier, and that shows the total throughput for all computers on the network?
<mker> Soros, about:config and search for middlemouse or similar, I think you should find something there if it doesn't already work
<reduz> recon69, nope, if i want static IP, i should use it and don't use DHCP, the router has nothing to do with this
<Soros> oh ya, lemme look
<reduz> damn it, how can ubuntu have a bug as serious as this
<reduz> i don't get it
<Soros> yaa, there it is, thanks
<bandyo> hi guys!
<dan_> Anyone know where to start with a connection issue where I can not get an ip address from my ubuntu?  The router is working fine since I have 3 windows machines properly connected.
<sfire> has anyone here had trouble with losing sound in 8.10 ?
<reduz> let's try erasing the connection and the creating a new one....
<mker> reduz, static ip is something your isp gives you
<recon69> reduz: it cant(well pretty sure it cant ), if it did the whole internet would stop working
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: hmmm, i only know about usage for my one lonely desktop system. fool around with it and watch and you will probably figure that out tho
<recon69> reduz: you sure you router is setup correctly for static addresses
<rainabba_> After I modify ~/.bashrc how do I implement those changes immediately?
<bazhang> reduz, do you have the launchpad bug number?
<usser_> reduz, works for me just fine
<Kelen> How to review my message with IRC after i come back.
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: i believe it will just show the usage of the system it's running on
<recon69> reduz: why dont you explain why you need a static ip and how your network is  setup
<tim_dmole> reduz: did you try this: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<reduz_> recon69, because i don't need to, I'm not a new user, I know perfectly well that if i want to setup a static IP, i should be able to have it, no matter the network/router setup
<eseven73> anyone here use ubuntu 6.06 as a vmware guest? some reason i cant move my mouse in and out of the vm without doing 'ctrl + alt' where as with other ubuntu guests (8.04, 8.10) do not require that
<bazhang> reduz_, you have the launchpad bug number?
<bandyo> I want to connect my PDA via bluetooth to my desktop and then to Internet. So, I am IP forwarding through the PC. This works fine when ufw is disabled. I don't know how to set a rule to let my PDA's traffic pass through the Ubuntu box using ufw. Any help? Thanks.
<that_cat> damn do you know how to show the total usage of the network?
<bazhang> reduz_, if not you should file a bug report
<bazhang> !bugs | reduz_
<ubottu> reduz_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<reduz_> bazhang, cool, will do that
<|_steve_|> Can anyone (I've looked at all the options mentioned in !webcam - to the extent I understand) help me figure out how to send and receive video through the webcam in Skype and Kopete with Intrepid?
<dmole> reduz_: did you try this: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319 ?
<|_steve_|> I have a Logitech Quickcam
<supercom32> Is there any software for ubuntu that can catalog movies, covers, etc and let you play them when you click a link to it?
<|_steve_|> with 046d:08da
<malcom2073> Question: does anyone know what ubuntu package contains the phonon headers for compiling qt-phonon based apps?
<hustlers> hey
<hustlers> hi
<flexo3105> hi , anyone got the arsen-metacity theme ? no way to download it anywhere anymore
<recon69> ﻿reduz_: sorry I asked then, you obliviously dont need my help then
<hustlers> who can help me about internet problem on ubuntu?
<reduz_> dmole, i know how to do it from the shell, but i want to have faith that ubuntu works as it's suppoed to
<iminhell> exodus_ms:   playback via .iso from the HDD is still scrambled (Jurassic Park), done using the command line.  What now?
<hustlers> turk warmý bana yardým edýcekkkk
<dan_> Needing help with what should be basic internet connection setup through a wired connection.  It is not working and I have tried a numerous of things from the internet to no avail.  I can only get a private IP - anyone have a place to start looking for more solutions?
<that_cat> bazhang, do you know how to monitor total network throughput ?
<mker> hustlers, no one unless you actually ask what you need help with
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: perhaps you'd be interesed in this --> http://freshmeat.net/projects/bwmtools/  ??
<anix72> croppa: i found some ubuntu forum threads with that error message. i will try with booting randomly different kernels, but i think that it is a hardware error that randomly occur.
<hustlers> bana yardým edýcek olan war mýýýýýýýýýýýýýýý
<mker> hustlers, english only here
<dmole> reduz_: as in you did do that and your ip was not what you wanted?
<CHizzzER> hi everyone =) can somebody help me with sound in ubuntu 8.10?
<bazhang> !id | hustlers
<ubottu> hustlers: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<reduz_> recon69, please don't take it as something aggressive (in case you did), at this point i think i know it's a bug in ubuntu, was just asking for help on how to workaround it
<anix72> croppy: nevertheless, many thanks :)
<SuNDeC> hi
<mker> CHizzzER, just explain your problem, if someone can help you they will
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> !tr | hustlers
<ubottu> hustlers: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<reduz_> dmole, no it seems the bug is that i can't change an existing connection from dynamic to static, i had to erase it and create a new one for it to work
<bazhang> hustlers, /join #ubuntu-tr
<reduz_> uh i have to register in launchpad.. :( maybe later then
<bluej> anyone know why urxvt has weird font width spacing? i.e. http://i35.tinypic.com/qsmp.png (DejaVu Sans Mono-8)
<malcom2073> Anyone? what package contains qt-phonon headers?
<serg_> malcom2073: phonon is KDE technology so look in KDE part
<that_cat> thanks onetinsoldier , gotta hit the hay
<supercom32> Any software that can make a menu for selecting movies on HD?
<that_cat> will check that out tomorrow
<malcom2073> serg_: yeah I'm finding nothing on phonon there
<|_steve_|> any commands to see the problem with webcams?
<bandyo> Can anyone help me with IP forwarding and ufw (gufw) please?
<|_steve_|> I have gspca
<|_steve_|> I have gspca-sources
<that_cat> onetinsoldier, are you one yahoo, msn or gtalk?
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: roger. if you are looking for something really powerful, have a look at NetMRG
<dan_> Needing help with what should be basic internet connection setup (Ubuntu 8.04) through a wired connection.  It is not working and I have tried a numerous of things from the internet to no avail.  I can only get a private IP .
<SuNDeC> anyone know how to read .prc file in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: no.. just here on this irc channel when I'm online
<W4nt3D> hi
<bandyo> .prc are palm executables, a palm emulator perhaps?
<SuNDeC> .prc is a format for ebook, in windows we use mobipocket reader to read
<SuNDeC> but i don't know the equivalent in ubuntu
<kristian1> n8tuser : i'm sorry i had to help me dad with setting up the garage opener. i rebooted, and then i hoped the machine would automatically connect to wlan, but it didn't so i logged in, and network manager did not auto connect to added wlan, and when i tried to connect it wouldnt let me either, i removed the 2 lines from /etc/network/interfaces and rebooted again, and now network manager connects me automatically to wlan when i login, but n
<exodus_ms> iminhell, btw, what video card are you using?
<eseven73> anyone here use ubuntu 6.06 as a vmware guest? some reason i cant move my mouse in and out of the vm without doing 'ctrl + alt' where as with other ubuntu guests (8.04, 8.10) do not require that
<mker> When I change the home directory of a user I can no longer log in for SFTP. I've written all about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948 would really appreciate if someone could take a look.
<serg_> malcom2073: libphonon-dev google helped
<|_steve_|> Webcam help?
<serg_> malcom2073: use google before posting !
<malcom2073> I installed that package, and it's still missing the phonon header file
<bandyo> sorry SuNDeC no help here.
<MTecknology> I';m having an issue with bzr, I try to add a directory and I'm getting this error - Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for file:///home/michael/Documents/LoCo/sdloco-5/themes/sdteam/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<malcom2073> Did that before I even came here heh
<mohbana> hi, why can't i view fonts in gnome?
<|_steve_|> thanks for all the help
<|_steve_|> bye
<bandyo> I want to connect my PDA via bluetooth to my desktop and then to Internet. So, I am IP forwarding through the PC. This works fine when ufw is disabled. I don't know how to set a rule to let my PDA's traffic pass through the Ubuntu box using ufw. Any help? Thanks.
<eseven73> nvm somehow it fixed it self, disregard my question above :)
<SuNDeC> @bandyo: you can't, but others can?
<iminhell> exodus_ms:  gforce 5500 pci 128mb ddr (is what the box reads). i know you're going to ask so, i tried both the drivers listed, 173 (recommended) and 96, same with either.
<lloyd> I am trying to get my acerscan 620u Scanner to work, but when I plug it in and open xsane, is searches for devices then gives me the error "failed to open device 'snapscan:libusb:005:005': Invalid argument
<bandyo> @SuNDeC may be... I am looking for help myself.
<serg_> malcom2073: which file do u need ?
<that_cat> does anyone know how to monitor the total bandwidth usage of a network?
<malcom2073> "Phonon"
<malcom2073> the header
<droopsta915> can I remote access from my machine to my Winxp laptop?
<droopsta915> can I remote access from my machine to my Winxp laptop? I have Ubuntu 8.04lts
<serg_> malcom2073: /usr/include/phonon/Phonon there is!
<serg_> malcom2073: append -I/usr/include/phonon
<recon61> ﻿that_cat: you could use wireshark , will tell you the total traffic
<epswing> i have a nas (DNS-323), i can browse it from File Browser by typing smb://mynas/afolder, i want to mount afolder at /media/afolder, but the mount command says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //mynas/afolder
<epswing> ubuntu 8.10 here
<recon61> ﻿that_cat: but there is probably a better solution
<lloyd> I am trying to get my acerscan 620u Scanner to work, but when I plug it in and open xsane, is searches for devices then gives me the error "failed to open device 'snapscan:libusb:005:005': Invalid argument
<mker> Does anyone know what the best place for openssh support is? I've been trying to solve a problem with SFTP for almost two weeks (more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948 ) and no one has an answer.
<that_cat> define "total traffic"
<serg_> malcom2073: does your program get compiled now ?
<epswing> command i'm using: sudo mount //mynas/afolder /media/afolder
<dtcrshr> j ubuntu-br
<that_cat> please
<onetinsoldier> that_cat: look around on http://www.freshmeat.net/
<CHizzzER> hi) sorry about my english first. I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed and 2 soundcards: Audigy 2  and  second integrated into my radeon 2600 XT called HDA ATI HDMI . The problem is - some system sounds do not work. I'm using Audigy 2, sound goes through alsa, but regardless which sound output i choose - the result is - not all system sounds can be played and also there is no sound in games and some applications. I've got ubuntu 8.04 with same problem, but there aft
<recon61> ﻿that_cat: well, when I use it it captures all traffic on a device, and my firewall give me a running total , but very hackish
<serg_> CHizzzER: i had the same problem
<onetinsoldier> recon61: have you ever used iptraf? i like it a lot
<serg_> CHizzzER: google have the answer
<CHizzzER> serg_: and how do you solved it?
<kristian1> problem : i got ubuntu 8.10 (fully updated) installed on my machine, when i reboot, i have to login at the machine to get wlan. this is no problem if im at the machine, but if im not there and i reboot it over ssh or if there is a power failure and someone has to start it for me, then i won't be able to ssh to the machine again, because i have to login first before getting wlan, which gives inet. so i'm looking for a solution that will gi
<malv> does folder sharing even work in 8.10?
<tdn> How can I rename every file in a folder, so that each file name becomes $isodate-$oldfilename, where $isodate is the last modification date for the file and $oldfilename is the file's original name;  such that a file called foo.txt will be called 2008-06-23-foo.txt, if it was last modified on 23rd of june 2008.
<recon61> onetinsoldier: no , but ﻿that_cat would be interested i think :)
<serg_> CHizzzER: i have switched to my Audigy from console
<malv> i shared as the help guide instructed and when I try to open a shared folder in another machine I get "failed to mount"
<onetinsoldier> recon61: i told him about it...
<[c0re]> ghi
<serg_> CHizzzER: google it and you will find
<SuNDeC> tdn: use the "rename" command
<recon61> onetinsoldier: I have other network problems that i use wireshark to try workout
<CHizzzER> serg_: i already switched using comand asoundconf set-default-card, but no results
<onetinsoldier> recon61: roger that
<dan_> having internet connection issues - anyone around that can help point me in the right direction?  I can only get a private ip
<hischild> Good evening.
<lloyd> I am trying to get my acerscan 620u Scanner to work, but when I plug it in and open xsane, is searches for devices then gives me the error "failed to open device 'snapscan:libusb:005:005': Invalid argument
<onetinsoldier> hischild: howdy
<recon61> ﻿dan_: you need to tell us more than that, like do you use a router? ect
<CHizzzER> serg_: паря чето ты не договариваешь)
<serg_> CHizzzER: asoundconf list ; play with various options. it helped me
<Gnea> !scanner | lloyd
<serg_> CHizzzER: goto ru
<dan_> Sure - i use a router and have multiple computers currently working.  I am trying to use a wired connection  but for some reason I can not connect to the router.  When I try to ping it says the host is unreachable
<ubottu> lloyd: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<eseven73> whats the command to see what programs have been installed from apt-get?
<NarbeH> hi
<recon61> ﻿dan_: paste the results of ifconfig
<CHizzzER> serg_: hehe i thought you russian too) i was there, but there nobody helped me, just like here
<NarbeH> how can i download lots of files with wget ?
<badawi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hischild> dan_, on pastebin!!! (recon61)
<markvandenborre> hi! any suggestions as to the cleanest way of installing flashplugin-nonfree on 8.04?
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: dpkg -l | less
<eseven73> ty
<markvandenborre> the package seems to point to an outdated link
<hischild> markvandenborre, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<markvandenborre> for the tgz
<NarbeH> how can i download lots of files with wget ?
<markvandenborre> hischild: so obviously, that is not going to work
<dan_> recon61 - sure be one second
<hischild> markvandenborre, why not
<yoggidm> how can i be a ubuntu retard?
<serg_> CHizzzER: but u said the problem have been solved!
<markvandenborre> hischild: I appreciate your help, but I just told you why: the flashplugin-nonfree package is a dummy that downloads a tgz from the adobe website
<NarbeH> how can i download lots of files with wget ?
<onetinsoldier> markvandenborre: are you using the am64 userspace?
<bcgrown> I have a samba share on an Ubuntu 8.04 and I am trying to mount it from a Mac running OSX 10.5.5.   The Mac can see all of the shared folders,  but when I try to mount it I just get a "Failed to mount" message.  I believe I have properly set up the user accounts and file permissions.   What else could be wrong?
<dan_> how to i use the postbin?  sorry pretty new to irc
<Octoroks> yoggidm, though the the magic of Disney
<joshwhat> Will changing the group membership of all the files on an mounted external usb drive cause any problems?  I'd be changing it from the "root" group to my username "josh" group.
<markvandenborre> onetinsoldier: no, I'm using plain vanilla 32bit
<tdn> SuNDeC, I cannot see how "rename" can rename files to their modified date. Please explain how.
<markvandenborre> even with backports enabled, the problem is still there
<bazhang> dan_, paste.ubuntu.com in a browser and copy error messages there give us the url it generates
<dan_> aha!
<hischild> markvandenborre, do the second most obvious thing, get the .deb from the adobe site. (go to youtube, follow their link and get the package.
<onetinsoldier> markvandenborre: ahh, roger. well. i think i might be able to help
<NarbeH> how can i download lots of files with wget ?
<ICCCY> Gnea: My scanner is supported
<iminhell> Can anyone pick up where exedos_ms left off, please?
<hischild> !repeat | NarbeH
<ubottu> NarbeH: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jtaji> joshwhat: nope that's fine
<joshwhat> NarbeH: Do you have a list of files, or are all the files located with the same directory?
<SuNDeC> eseven73: may be this can help a little: $ history | grep install
<dan_> recon61, here is the url of my ifconfig:
<dan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84883/
<markvandenborre> and I don't like to add just another repo, nor get a package from adobe's website directly
<onetinsoldier> markvandenborre: but yeah, as hischild said, you can get a .deb from adobe that will install it automatically i believe
<kristian1> problem : i got ubuntu 8.10 (fully updated) installed on my machine, when i reboot, i have to login at the machine to get wlan. this is no problem if im at the machine, but if im not there and i reboot it over ssh or if there is a power failure and someone has to start it for me, then i won't be able to ssh to the machine again, because i have to login first before getting wlan, which gives inet. so i'm looking for a solution that will gi
<NarbeH> joshwhat: all of them in the same dir
<ICCCY> Gnea: by something called uscanner, but I cannot fund anything else about it besides a list of the scanners it supports and an email to some freebsd domain
<zsquareplusc> NarbeH: wget has a nice !man page. you can give it multiple urls and yo can set it for recursive fetching. but that has its quirks, don't download the whole net ;-)
<SuNDeC> tdn: you want to do it automatically?
<tdn> SuNDeC, yes.
<NarbeH> zsquareplusc: plz
<[c0re]> hi
<hischild> markvandenborre, so just to understand it all correctly ... you can't understand it from the repo's, but you don't want to install it from their site ... then what do you expect from us?
<bazhang> [c0re], ??
<joshwhat> NarbeH: Have you looked at the man pages for wget?
<NarbeH> joshwhat: yes
<hischild> markvandenborre, *you can't install*
<NarbeH> joshwhat: but i don't understand :(
<markvandenborre> onetinsoldier, hischild: I appreciate your help, it's just that I don't like adobe making things difficult for us
<markvandenborre> this is a laptop for a friend that needs to keep working
<IndyGunFreak> markvandenborre: difficult?... it takes like 5sec to install from their site...
<recon61>  ﻿dan_: you not getting any ip address , ignore eth1:avahi , now what version of ubuntu? and what did you put in network manager?
<hischild> markvandenborre, if everything in life went as smooth as we wanted it to, noone would be in this channel.
<drewbert1> hey, did the command line calculator (which I think used to go by "calc") get moved to a different package?
<cabldevil> how do i tell if I have a x64 or x32 8.10 installrf
<cabldevil> installed
<onetinsoldier> markvandenborre: otherwise...  cd~/.mozilla && mkdir plugins && tar -zxvf /path_to_file/filename_tar.gz -C .
<IndyGunFreak> cabldevil: in a terminal, ... uname -r i think
<dan_> recon61, I am using 8.04 and i set it to automatically get an ip from dhcp
<drewbert1> I tried sudo apt-get install calc and it said that it could not find the package, but that it was referred to by other packages
<cabldevil> IndyGunFreak: thanks ill try it
<IndyGunFreak> cabldevil: correction, uname -a
<cabldevil> IndyGunFreak: k
<NarbeH> joshwhat: ?????????
<parthbakshi> i updated my machine from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<jtaji> drewbert1: command-not-found magic is telling me it's in the apcalc package
<parthbakshi> and when i log into my machine it takes 45 secs to get my desktop
<markvandenborre> onetinsoldier: I do realise that this must sound really strange, and thank you for your hints
<markvandenborre> bye
<parthbakshi> how do i reduce that delay
<cabldevil> IndyGunFreak: That was it thanks!
<Gnea> ICCCY: and did the manual-setup section of the howto not work?
<Ben_Jackon> :-D
<IndyGunFreak> cabldevil: np
 * doodlewolfdude is away: http://www.twitter.com/doodlewolfdude
<drewbert1> jtaji: thanks
<NarbeH> how can i download lots of files with wget ?
<Gnea> !away | dooglus_
<ubottu> dooglus_: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<nox-Hand> Greetings! =]
<Gnea> !away | doodlewolfdude
<ubottu> doodlewolfdude: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<recon61> ﻿dan_: cable is plugged in? router light is on for that port?, and note you got 2 interfaces, did you setup the right one?
<Gnea> dooglus_: sorry.
<joshwhat> Well, under the Recursive Retrieval Options section, it describes how to download files recursively.  Why don't you explain what you are trying to do....
<NarbeH> how can i download lots of files with wget ?
<dan_> recon61, yeah - the light is on both on my motherboard and on the router.  My motherboard has 2 internet ports and I have tried both - neither working.
<nox-Hand> NarbeH: Repeating your question will NOT get people to magically know the answer :)
<joshwhat> NarbeH: If all the files are located in the same directory, you would use the -r option.
<nox-Hand> Is there a way to set a config file, so that my system connects to a specific Wi-Fi address at boot, independant of X? The system will not *ever* be moved, and I would like it to autoconnect without X to wifi
<IndyGunFreak> NarbeH: open lots of terminals and run wget url in each one?
<NarbeH> nox-Hand: come on men!!! i have serious problem.
<parthbakshi> i updated from 8.04 to 8.10 ..the booting upto the login screen is fast ...however when the time since i enter the username and password till the moment you get your desktop is quite a lot ..i guess it takes abt a minute ...how do i reduce that
<drewbert1> jtaji: apcalc = best small project calculator in the computer world
<jedi06> what is the ctrl+M character?
<nox-Hand> Narcisha: And what is the problem. Explain why you need it, what sort of place you need it from, etc.
<zsquareplusc> jedi06: carriage return, 13. it used in DOS style files. is it this you want to know?
<jedi06> how do i match it?
<dan_> recon61, I also used to have windows on this machine and the ports did work when winxp was on the box.
<jedi06> is that the same as \n
<zsquareplusc> jedi06: depends on what you use to "match"? regexp? what application?
<zsquareplusc> jedi06: no, it's \r
<jedi06> ok that's what i needed
<cristi> hello, i am having trouble connecting to my wireless router
<cristi> can anyone give me a hand?
<recon61> ﻿dan_: hmm, thinking, try a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and check if anything changes in ifconfig, and see if the light on the router blink for that port
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: is your wireless device working?
<nox-Hand> cristi: Got more information about the problem? Like, can you see the wireless router in your system, and is it just connecting to it that does not work, or can your computer not at all see Wifi systems? :) (( I likely cannot help, but by explaining, someone else might be able to))
<hischild> recon61, i've noticed that windows seems to be handling cross cables between router and pc with more ease then ubuntu. It may be the wrong cable, just my thoughts.
<nowy> anyone can help , i need this DEB of modem driver, but www.linuxant.com web is offline! :( ->  hsfmodem_7.68.00.14full_k2.6.27_9_generic_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip   any other place to get it??? plz
<tattoodu91> kikou
<_eXeCuTeR> how can i volume the microphone
<tattoodu91> je me presente
<tattoodu91> tattoodu91
<_eXeCuTeR> or any other words, where are the microphone settings?
<hischild> !fr | tattoodu91
<ubottu> tattoodu91: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cristi> nox-Hand: well i can't see the wireless router because i set it not to be seen, however i can see other wireless networks, so the hard is fine
<eseven73> can i safely remove unnessessary video drivers that i dont use like xserver-xorg-video-s3?
<hustlers> turk war mý bana yardým edebýlýcek
<onetinsoldier> recon61: yeah, i think one problem might be that /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't seem to bring eth0 back up. i noticed this in debian lenny anyway. have yet to try it in ubuntu
<hischild> eseven73, yes you can, but you'd also remove the overlying meta package. Better to just leave them, they hardly take space.
<iminhell> Anyone else have some time?  -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009052   in a nutshell I can not play a dvd normally unless I use the following command, "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"  btw i'v been in here since 8am, mker tried but he said he isn't really a video guy and exodus_ms was helping but left I guess - he said to try and copy a dvd to the HDD and play it that way. i did and I get the same results. vid
<dan_> recon61, The light is blinking over on the router but for some reason it is not able to receive a dhcpoffer.  No working leases in persistent database.
<_eXeCuTeR> where are the microphone settings in ubuntu????
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: then log in to your router, and unhide your SSID, long enough to connect to it...
<eseven73> ok ty hischild
<tattoodu91> bonsoir jai un souci
<hustlers> who can help me about ethernet connection on ubuntu
<tattoodu91> sun java doc 5 et 6 ne marche pas
<hustlers> who can help me about ethernet connection on ubuntu
<cristi> nox-Hand: the problem is that i can connect to the router only if re reconfigure the settings click ok and then deactivate the wired network ( even though i am not connected) and reload again
<tattoodu91> comment faire
<Jack_Sparrow> tattoodu91 english in here please
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hustlers> who can help me about ethernet connection on ubuntu
<hustlers> who can help me about ethernet connection on ubuntu
<hustlers> who can help me about ethernet connection on ubuntu
<hustlers> who can help me about ethernet connection on ubuntu
<FloodBot2> hustlers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<_eXeCuTeR> guys please help.............where is the microphone settings?
<tattoodu91> i am desoled
<cristi> nox-Hand: i think it's some sort of a bug.. i can't have both running even if they have different gateways
<tattoodu91> i am soory
<nox-Hand> cristi: Right, well, if you go to "Connect to other wireless", then you should be able to connect just fine. Sometimes (most of the time by my knowledge), people tend to accidentally choose the wrong WEP/WPA/WPA2 etc setting, and therefore it cannot connect. Other than that, I am not sure what to do :).    | ah yes, that should also work. Make the network UNhidden, connect to it, and then hide it again. Your system should be able to connect now. Though
<nox-Hand>  not sure.
<nox-Hand> cristi: Really not sure though. I am in here for help myself :)
<parthbakshi> i updated from 8.04 to 8.10 ..the booting upto the login screen is fast ...however when the time since i enter the username and password till the moment you get your desktop is quite a lot ..i guess it takes abt a minute ...how do i reduce that
<chenru> Anyone know Chinese?
<riotkittie> _eXeCuTeR: if you're using gnome, try right[left?] clicking on the volume icon in your panel and seeing if that brings the settings up. Otherwise, try poking around under the Preferences menu
<cristi> nox-Hand: it's not about it been hidden or not it works the same if it is visible
<Gnea> doodlewolfdude: if you have something to say, say it here.
<dan_> recon61, not sure if it helps but it is trying to discover on 255.255.255.255 when my subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0
<bazhang> chenru, /join #ubuntu-cn
<hischild> _eXeCuTeR, top right, right click the volume manager, then open volume control. Should be one of the channels.
<doodlewolfdude> Gnea, i was just trying to keep from interfearing with the flow of the help
<chenru> OK.I got you.
<hischild> dan_, thats nromal. 255.255.255.255 is main broadcast address for dhcp, your subnet mask is something different.
<Jack_Sparrow> parthbakshi soulds like you have a large drive that is getting checked..  I have tb and same issue
<_eXeCuTeR> yeah, thanks!
<Gnea> doodlewolfdude: it's fine
<dan_> hischild, ahhh Thanks!
<ryan-c> Does anyone know how to hot plug a sata drive?
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: uhm the problem is that i can't have both connections active, even though i am not even wired with the wired connection
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: i guess i don't understand the question, why would you want both active?
<kristian1> problem : i got ubuntu 8.10 (fully updated) installed on my machine, when i reboot, i have to login at the machine to get wlan. this is no problem if im at the machine, but if im not there and i reboot it over ssh or if there is a power failure and someone has to start it for me, then i won't be able to ssh to the machine again, because i have to login first before getting wlan, which gives inet. so i'm looking for a solution that will gi
<joshwhat> If I want my external usb drive to mount under my uid and gid, could I include that in the "Mount options" section, under the Volume tab, under the drive properties, from the right-click menu?
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: i don't, just that u can't deactivate the wired connection, it somehow gets back on sometimes i don't know uhm
<mosburn> kristian1: try wicd
<recon61> ﻿dan_: which interface do you want to use , and paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces, I'm starting to get a bit lost , dont think network manager uses interfaces
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: it's in the manual configuration
<kristian1> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<kusanagi_> exist any well-known .deb and .rpm web, so i dont need to compile? Im looking for a well-known package that isnt in the repositories
<jtaji> joshwhat: you should be able to, if you make a mistake you'll have to delete a key in gconf again
<kristian1> mosburn : will have a look, thanks!
<kusanagi_> does it*
<mosburn> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<joshwhat> jtaji: would I just do uid=josh gid=josh?
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: what package are you looking for?
<Jack_Sparrow> kusanagi_ Avoid Debs even if you intend to use alien to convert them
<dthacker> Hello, is there a french speaker in the channel who would be willing to help me with the prompts to EasyCam2, which are in French?
<SuNDeC> wicd rocks! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kusanagi_> gtkradiant onetinsoldier
<jtaji> joshwhat: a uid or gid is a number, you'll need to use that
<dthacker> Jack_Sparrow: do you *really* understand what I'm asking for?
<kusanagi_> Jack_Sparrow,  well, i dont know if they are rpm instead of deb :)
<kusanagi_> i dont mind*
<jtaji> joshwhat: id command will tell you yours
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: ok, if you needan rpm you can search here... http://rpmfind.net/
<joshwhat> Thanks!
<dan_> recon51,   not sure as i am fairly confused trying to get this to work.  Here is what is in my /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/84889/
<hischild> dthacker, we do understand, but you need the french channel for that.
<IndyGunFreak> dthacker: google will turn up quite a few french/english translators
<joshwhat> jtaji: Thanks again!
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: ok, if you need an rpm you can search here... http://rpmfind.net/
<kusanagi_> thanks onetinsoldier
<chris062689> Hello world! :D
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: you're welcome
<IndyGunFreak> why would anyone think of using alien.. sceery
<Jack_Sparrow> dthacker ou can find english speakers in the fr room as easil as ou can find a french speaker in the english channel.. Do you understand what I am saing
<dthacker> hischild: the french chalnnel has already invited me to leave
<hischild> dthacker, then you're stuck on the english language.
<IndyGunFreak> dthacker: then go to a french to english site, and translate it there.. its not that difficult.
<dthacker> Jack_Sparrow: they've already sent me back to the english channel
<marex_v21> hi, I have a usb stick with ubuntu on it (done with usb-creator) and I want to upgrade an existing ubuntu installation from it (because I can't boot the usb stick). has someone an idea how I can do that?
<beni__> hi guys. i have a lenovo 3000 n500 notebook and i'm using ubuntu 8.10. my notebook has a native screen resolution of 1280x800, but ubuntu uses 1024x768. how can i change that?
<IndyGunFreak> marex_v21: i think you can only do that with the alternate iso.. not 100% sure though.
<Jack_Sparrow> dthacker find a translator page on the web, also note that there is easycam hardware that has nothing to do with easycam software, just a similar name..
<joshwhat> jtaji: it is giving me an error "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'WDC Combo'."
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > mar
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > marex_v21
<ubottu> marex_v21, please see my private message
<joshwhat> jtaji: I just put in "gid=1000" without the quotes.  Do I need more?
<Jack_Sparrow> beni__ sounds like yo are stuck in vesa mode and not using the correct driver
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: i didn't find gtkradiant there, sorry. but that place has an incredible amount of rpm's, so that's why i thought they might have it
<recon61> dan_ :  try this disable roaming in networkmanager and add "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp  " to the interfaces file
<markvandenborre> onetinsoldier: turns out the cleanest solution is to enable Canonical's partner repository and install the adobe-flashplugin from there
<dan_> recon61, should i reboot after adding those?
<jjlee> I'm sure I remember an option in the hardy installer to use encrypted root partition.  Seems to be gone from intrepid?
<onetinsoldier> markvandenborre: ahhh, i see.
<recon61> ﻿ dan_: no do a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and check ifconfig
<kusanagi_> ic onetinsoldier  :) thanks anyway
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/6132796/com/gtkradiant-1.5-8.1.x86_64.rpm.html
<beni__> Jack_Sparrow, hmmm... i noticed that when i open system > preferences > screen resolution, there show up two monitors (mirrored). xrandr sais, that there is a VGA-monitor attached. probably this one causes the problem. how can i fix that?
<jjlee> I can't seem to find any reference to the encrypted root option on the net, which is odd
<MatBoy> man why are gentoo users so different than normal ones ?
<Jack_Sparrow> beni__ I am very busy atm, just lurking and tring to point people in the right direction
<kusanagi_> onetinsoldier, i dont like to install random .rpm i find in google, thats why i was looking for a trusted source
<Gnea> MatBoy: they have to wait a few days for their system to compile.
<jtaji> joshwhat: hmm not sure, maybe try user=usernmae instead of uid=
<kristian2> i'm about to install wicd now, since network manager won't let me connect to wlan before i locally login. do/or dont do?
<beni__> Jack_Sparrow, hm okay. thanks anyway
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: i see. i don't blame you. well, i don't know then
<MatBoy> Gnea: indeed, and they still think their system is better than other distro's with the CPU powere these days
<beni__> can anyone tell me how i can get the 1280x800 resolution?
<dan_> recon61, sorry lost the window for a second - what was it that you wanted me to add to the /etc/network/interfaces?
<MatBoy> beni__: fill it in ?
<Gnea> MatBoy: sometimes it is, but it's all customized from their end. not worth worrying about.
<mschr> hello, anyone else have their sound broken by pulseaudio??
<jtaji> joshwhat: btw here is the bug that you ran into with setting the mount point https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/218788
<kusanagi_> thanks anyway onetinsoldier  :)
<beni__> MatBoy, hm what do you mean? i can't fill in some values there, it's a dropdown menu
<Antonz> 哇哦。好多人哦
<MatBoy> Gnea: yeah on sound you can get some better performance, but for the rest...
<recon61> dan_:﻿ try this disable roaming in networkmanager and add "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp  " to the interfaces file
<Gnea> mschr: yeah, i just shut pulseaudio off: sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<MatBoy> beni__: xorg.conf ;)
<bazhang> !cn | Antonz
<ubottu> Antonz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> MatBoy: uhm, the only thing that ever really helps sound is realtime
<joshwhat> jtaji:  Thanks!  I think I may have found the answer here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/178154
<dan_> recon61, thank you - and then im really sorry what was the command to restart the network?
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: you know, you can download an rpm and unpack it manually
<bazhang> onetinsoldier, that is really bad advice
<joshwhat> jtaji: I just set the mount options to "quiet" and I now have the permissions I wanted!
<recon61> ﻿dan_: do a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and check ifconfig
<mker> If anyone remembers my problem with SFTP I found the solution now thanks to hoxu in #debian. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948 if you're interested.
<MatBoy> Gnea: yes, I don't know why taht poor guy that I know is worrying about it.... I think because he is still on a P2 333 :D
<bazhang> onetinsoldier, you should never recommend rpm for ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> bazhang: i don't mean unpack it into your /usr/bin or /sbin or whatever dirs dirs
<dan_> recon61, thank you - again it could not discover any dhcp offers.
<Gnea> MatBoy: okay, well, if you want to keep yammering on about it, go ahead and do so in #ubuntu-offtopic, please :)
<onetinsoldier> bazhang: i mean unpack into a safe place
<bazhang> onetinsoldier, never recommend it. it is a really bad idea.
<MatBoy> Gnea: yeah, ubuntu is just great, I feel sorry for these people ;)
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to use ffmpeg to create mpeg4 video in 8.10? ffmpeg -i input -vcodec mpeg4 output doesnt work (used to though on older Ubuntus)
<recon61> ﻿dan_: turn off network manager totally, right click it and try restart again, then we need to check you cable and router
<Gnea> MatBoy: I don't, they have the right to enjoy their choice, as long as they're not putting down someone elses.
<MatBoy> Gnea: indeed :)
<dan_> recon61, sorry for my ignorance - how do i turn off the network manager
<MatBoy> why are so many people coming and leaving here all the time, that fills up my whole screen every time...
<MatBoy> I just think about it atm...
<dan_> recon61, should i click off enable networking then try a restart? correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy remoe parts and joins in your client config
<Gnea> MatBoy: do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<biouser> I want to change ownership of some files so that they are owned by root and the ls -l will give -rw-r--r---
<bazhang> MatBoy, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<recon61> ﻿dan_: just right click it and click enable netowrking, should stop networkmanager, then do the /sudo /etc/init.d/netowrking restart again
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: yep I will, but I noticed already earlier that Ubuntu channels have this a lot...
<MatBoy> bazhang: yep, moving to there
<dan_> recon61, thanks!  It could not receive a dhcp offer again after doing this
<Gnea> biouser: chown root.root files* && chmod 644 files*
<ubunturos> the amd64 CD is applicable for any 64 bit processor?
<recon61> ﻿dan_ : ok, you need to check you cable and router , it the cable in the right ethernet port , switch it and restart again
<Gnea> ubunturos: yes, it works on AMD and Intel 64 bit procs.
<ubunturos> Gnea: thanks. :)
<kristian2> i'm about to install wicd now, since network manager won't let me connect to wlan before i locally login. do/or dont do?
<dan_> recon61, I am switching the cable/port to one that I know is good - one second and I will let you know the results.
<zsquareplusc> kristian2: you checked the "system setting" checkbox for that connection in the network manager?
<Gnea> kristian2: 8.04 or 8.10?
<jtaji> kristian2:  network manager in 8.10 is supposedly able to connect before  a user logs in
<biouser> Gnea awesome, you could give me a clue as to how to chmod everything in the directory that has a '.' in it, could you?  Alternately, everything in the directory that is not directory...
<recon61> ﻿dan_: the one you know is good?
<dan_> recon61, i switch out the cable and port with a computer that is currently connected to the internet
<Gnea> biouser: find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<kristian2> zsquareplusc : yes i did but it wont remember it!!! :-(
<dan_> recon61, still not able to get a dhcp offer though
<kristian2> Gnea : 8.10 (+ fully updated)
<kristian2> jtaji : i tried system setting option but it wont remember it! :-(
<jtaji> kristian2: I haven't tried it yet
<recon61> ﻿dan_: no , I mean that you have two ethernet ports on the computer you trying to connect, I dont know with one I'm setting up , so try the other port on the computer we working on
<dan_> recon61, ahhh ok - doing that now as well
<Gnea> kristian2: if you edit your wlan connection, there should be a little checkbox next to 'System Setting'
<kristian2> jtaji : ok, if you do some time, please pm me if you get it to work.
<dan_> recon61, i have swapped and done a restart of the network - same result.
<kristian2> Gnea : yes, i checked that one, then i click OK and then i go edit again to check if its checked, but its not. so it doesnt seem to work. :(
<recon61> ﻿dan_: ok, look like the router is the problem , can you get you router setup open in a browser
<dan_> recon61, I can but it involves having to reset the router.  Will you be around in 5 minutes when i get back?
<kristian2> Gnea : have you managed to do it?
<recon61> ﻿dan_: you should not have to reset the router , just put you gateway address into a browser
<Gnea> kristian2: it was working at one point, but i haven't done any wireless in awhile
<A[D]minS> just question
<dan_> recon61, yea - the problem is my brother changed the password on me so i can not log into the router
<kristian2> Gnea : ok. damn it, i want it to work! :-P can it be done in terminal?
<A[D]minS> can i download  Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop with the latest updates
<A[D]minS> without doing apt-get upgrade after i install it
<recon61> ﻿dan_: you going to reset the router filmware, starts to get nerves , you going to have to set the whole thing up again
<iminhell> Anyone else have some time?  -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009052   in a nutshell I can not play a dvd normally unless I use the following command, "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"  btw i'v been in here since 8am, mker tried but he said he isn't really a video guy and exodus_ms was helping but left I guess - he said to try and copy a dvd to the HDD and play it that way. i did and I get the same results. vid
<Gnea> kristian2: hopefully... checking to see if there's a solution
<recon61> ﻿dan_: recommends you ask you brother what the new passwor is
<Bit_Breaker> cat dpkg
<kristian2> Gnea : will do!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<recon61> ﻿dan_: restarting the router wont clear the password anyway
<Gnea> kristian2: have you read through this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<dan_> recon61, he is out of the country unfortunately.  And yes i would have to return the router to default settings - which is where it is at anyway
<recon61> ﻿dan_: but to you know all your isp settings , password user name ect?
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: hello. what if you were to get the source for gtkradiant and compile it?
<dan_> recon61, yes - however I may be able to have my isp reset the password remotely.  Calling them now
<amaranth> hi! people,  tell me pls, program with can capture my desktop? recordmydesktop very slow on resolut. 1280 1024
<kusanagi_> im trying onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: ok, roger that
<kusanagi_> but i miss lot of dependencies....
<recon61> ﻿dan_: douth it, the password is normally one you create on the router
<bazhang> onetinsoldier, compile? why would he need to do that?
<kusanagi_> onetinsoldier, i miss a lot of dependences with i cant find at the repositories either
<kusanagi_> witch*
<dan_> recon61, probably so unfortunately.
<recon61> ﻿dan_: have you tried a different cable? you migh have the wrong type
<onetinsoldier> bazhang: because unpacking a binary rpm is dangerous?
<dan_> recon61, yes i have and actually this cable and ethernet port worked yesterday when i have winxp on the box
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: what are a couple of them?
<djolefol> Where could I find b
<kusanagi_> lmhash for example
<bazhang> onetinsoldier, for which package?
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: ok, i'm looking
<onetinsoldier> bazhang: kusanagi_ wants the following... gtkradiant
<kusanagi_> onetinsoldier,  https://zerowing.idsoftware.com/svn/radiant/GtkRadiant/branches/1.5/COMPILING list of dependences here
<recon61> ﻿dan_: very strange, is the other computer setup with dhcp?
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: ok, going to look at that
<kusanagi_> onetinsoldier, but i cant find in the repositories those dependences either
<kusanagi_> onetinsoldier, thanks!
<dan_> recon61, it connected automatically through windows using dhcp yes
<dooglus_> Gnea: no worries
<djolefol> Where could I find a better file for Intrepid cd cover/wallet than in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu_wallet_810.pdf ? This has some surplus white lines on the cover image.
<bazhang> kusanagi_, this is for nexuiz?
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: what version uf ubuntu are you using?
<onetinsoldier> of*
<kusanagi_> bazhang, for open arena, and many others :)
<kusanagi_> onetinsoldier, 8.10
<Killer--Tux> how do i join a channel on a diffrent server
<kusanagi_> do this Killer--Tux  /server name of server and then /join #channel
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: ok...  apt-cache search libmhash   libmhash-dev and libmhash2  are there. did youj install them?
<todger> Hello
 * todger is playing Return To Zork
<todger> any idea how I get dosbox to resize the dos window to take up all of the screen?
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: which client?
<kitty_> i'm experiencing difficulties installing grub on an usbdrive, i keep getting "/dev/sdb1" does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<todger> when I go fullscreen, the window is small and it has a lot of black space around it
<Killer--Tux> xchatr
<Killer--Tux> xchat
<recon61> ﻿dan_: do sudo ifconfig  eth0:avahi down and restart networking
<ActionParsnip> todger: add --fullscreen to the command
<mohbana> hi, why can't i view fonts in gnome?
<mohbana> hi, why can't i view fonts in gnome?
<mker> How can I list all files in a folder in an FTP server? I tried gFTP "save directory listing" but it gives me a lot of extra info that I don't want/need. I just want a list of all folders and files and files in folders.
<Slart> mohbana: you see no fonts at all? no text whatsoever?
<kusanagi_> onetinsoldier, i couldnt find them last time i checked... but now they are there... i guess i had some typo or sumthing :) thanks... im keep trying
<King> hello i need some help compiling  game, I'm getting a configure: error: Package requirements were not met
<mohbana> no, i'm talking about font preview when i click a .ttf or .otf, say
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: ok, let me know what you are missing next, if anything
<recon61> ﻿dan_: other than that i'm stumped , seems ok, it asking for a ip address just not getting one
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Slart> mohbana: probably because you don't have any programs installed that can show you previews of fonts
<King> gtk+-2.0 gtkglext-1.0 glib-2.0
<dan_> recon61, yeah - still for some reason not accepting any dhcp offers.
<ActionParsnip> !info gfontview | mohbana
<ubottu> Package gfontview does not exist in intrepid
<kitty_> ok, i guess i just figured it out :D
<kusanagi_> onetinsoldier,  thanks ;)!!!!
<onetinsoldier> kusanagi_: :-)
<recon61> ﻿dan_: more like it's not getting any
<kolby> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<mohbana> ActionParsnip: and how was taht helpful?
<todger> ActionParsnip: thanks...but on the dosbox I have, it is -fullscreen already
<dan_> recon61, it keeps telling me that no working leases in persisten database - sleeping.
<todger> ActionParsnip: the problem is, the graphic window does not take up the whole screen when in fullscreen
<todger> it is not being enlarged :*
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-specimen | mohbana
<ubottu> gnome-specimen (source: gnome-specimen): Simple font preview and compare application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (intrepid), package size 60 kB, installed size 568 kB
<recon61> ﻿dan_: paster bin the output for networking restart
<King> no pakage 'gtkglext-1.0' found
<mohbana> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> todger: hmm, thats all i can recommend, you could maybe try alt+enter
<dan_> recon61, ok give me 1 second to transfer the output over to this computer.
<King> hello i need some help compiling  game, I'm getting a configure: error: Package requirements were not met
<RyeBrye> I've got a motherboard with onboard audio that has drivers in 2.6.28 but not in 2.6.27 - is there an easy way to use a prebuilt kernel from jaunty on ibex?
<King> no pakage 'gtkglext-1.0' found
<dcider> a little off topic bu....out of the blue evolution has decided to open ppt files with a text editor, how do i change this???
<Quadrescence> Anyone have any idea why for every new window I open, the theme of the window is the default ugly gray gnome? I can go and switch the setting globally, and it changes the window as well, but I have to repeat that. Moreover, the window /decoration/ is fine for ever new window.
<kitty_> i am having problems mounting a vista partition in ubuntu, can i talk it out with people?
<Jack_Sparrow> King chasing dependencies on programs from outside our repos will always be an issue and beyond the scope of ubuntu support..
<onetinsoldier> King: try installing  libgtkglext1-dev
<King> Jack_Sparrow: ohh ok thanx
<dayzman> hi
<King> onetinsoldier: it is installed
<dayzman> how do i check which version of ubuntu i'm using?
<Jack_Sparrow> King we are happy to help you get the tools to compile etc..
<Gnea> dayzman: lsb_release -a
<dayzman> thanks
<onetinsoldier> King: roger that, i'm thinking...
<RyeBrye> Can you do a dist-upgrade to an alpha release? like could I do an upgrade to the jaunty alpha or do I have to reinstall from a CD?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mschr> heya can anyone might identify for me, which step in configuration im missing? the OSS /dev/dsp works with snd-pcm-oss loaded, but i cannot direct anything to /DEV/snd/pcm*...
<King> onetinsoldier: sorry it wasn't install
<mschr> im getting some filedescriptor error
<King> it was one similar to that one i checked
<SwissPhoenix> Hi folks, I can't figure, if it is possible to flush and load a chain in iptables within a transaction - AFAIKS does iptables-restore reset the whole iptables thingy.... ?
<ActionParsnip> dayzman: lsb_release -a
<Gnea> SwissPhoenix: yes.
<blob>  /server irc.efnet.pl
<mschr>  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<mschr> cat: fejl ved skrivning: File descriptor in bad state
<mschr> mschr@mschr-laptop:/proc/asound$
<onetinsoldier> King: does this thing use Qt?
<naranha> is there a way to revert all packages back to their repository versions? (i installed some 3rd party debs that harmed my system ;))
<King> onetinsoldier: it worked thanx compile complete
<dan_> recon61,  just 1 more second sorry - the transfer didnt work properly
<onetinsoldier> King: ok! cool :-)
<King> onetinsoldier: Qt?
<SwissPhoenix> Gnea: yes? Is it possible to iptables-restore a single chain or will it reset the whole iptables thing?
<onetinsoldier> King: nvm the Qt question now
<King> onetinsoldier: im still a noob
<onetinsoldier> Qt is a widget library
<jhambo___> I'm using kwifimanager.  My connection get dropped several times a day.  After the connection is dropped, the only way I can get it back is to restart the computer.  recommendations?
<Jack_Sparrow> naranha Nope, that is one of the reasons we tr to keep people from going outside to get some new version that is untested.
<King> onetinsoldier: k thanx for the help
<onetinsoldier> King: yw
<ActionParsnip> naranha: uninstall them then reinstall, the one from the repo will then be used
<kitty_> i get the error "NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. in the first...." and i can't mount the partition
<Gnea> SwissPhoenix: yes, it will reset the whole firewall (iptables thing)
<dan_> recon61, here is the link for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/84897/
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip that wont help if he has trashed his dependencies.
<naranha> bad thing is i don't know the names, but i will look them up shouldnt be too difficult
<Steven2> http://sbd.dynalias.org:8080/42BC7/_
<Antonz> WOW?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: true but its worth a go, apt-get -f install will fix them but it could get messy
<Antonz> WHAT HAPPEN
<ikonia> Antonz: nothing
<mohbana> ActionParsnip: that's not exactly what i had in mind.  in ubuntu 8.04 and 7.10 i could just double click a font the preview would popup, where is that program
<bazhang> Antonz, no caps
<Antonz> 04:06:13 AM) Steven2 left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection).
<Antonz> (04:06:15 AM) naranha left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<Antonz> (04:06:30 AM) erikja left the room (quit: "Leaving").
<Antonz> (04:06:39 AM) jimmygoon left the room (quit: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<Antonz> (04:06:39 AM) Devastatorius left the room (quit: Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)).
<FloodBot2> Antonz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Antonz: people left the channel, nothing more
<Antonz> - -!WOW. I'm ghost
<dfgas> hello?
<Ben_Jackon> dddddd:-D
<ActionParsnip> !netsplit | Antonz
<ubottu> Antonz: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> Antonz: please calm down and stop using caps lock
<Gnea> Antonz: hi, could you please not do that?
<ikonia> !give a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give a test
<Antonz> OK.I'm Sorry
<mohbana> ActionParsnip: u get that
<dfgas> how do i play normal dvds on here, they all error out and i have the ubuntu restricted things package installed
<Slart> !dvd | dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mker> How can I list all the contents (files and folders) of a folder in an ftp server? gFTP "save directory listings" gives too much info, I just want a simple list that I can give my friend to show the contents.
<Antonz> Mount
<Antonz> !dvd|dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BoSJo> Hi all, whats wrong with : dd if=/mnt/sda1/shift-vista-recovery.bin of=/dev/hda2/ bs=16384 skip=2244480
<ikonia> Antonz: someone just did that, he didn't need to see it again
<garcho> i have a c-media CM8738 and no sound in ubuntu. can anyone tell me how to get it working?
<Ben_Jackon> anybody know about n61g???
<BoSJo> gives 0+0 records both in and out
<dfgas_> how do i play normal dvds on here, they all error out and i have the ubuntu restricted things package installed
<Ben_Jackon> is it use??that freebsd 7.1-rc1 for n61g??
<Jack_Sparrow> dfgas_ please read the link provided
<ikonia> Ben_Jackon: ls on the recovery.bin file
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mathie> im a newbie ..... can anyone maybe help me, i have followed a guide on howtoforge on howto setup a mail server with Postfix, Courier, MySQL And SquirrelMail. everything went fine and no errors on anything, all tests in the guide passed but i cant get any mails on that account thats been sent to me ... the clients thats sends the mails wont get any return-mails with errors ... and i can send FROM the account with no errors but they wont reach
<Ben_Jackon> what ????????????
<Slart> BoSJo: is the skip number correct? it doesn't just skip the entire file?
<bazhang> Ben_Jackon, you should ask in the freebsd channel not here
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip why do that when it was still on the screen
<ikonia> Mathie: are you running this on a home broadband connection ?
<Ben_Jackon> oh .got it
<mohbana> ActionParsnip: u get that
<recon61> ﻿dan_: the computer your using on the net, what are it's network settings?
<Ben_Jackon> thanks !!!sorry
<BoSJo> Slart: thats what im not sure of, howdo i ensure that bs and skip match?
<garcho> i have a c-media CM8738 and no sound in ubuntu. can anyone tell me how to get it working?
<mohbana> ActionParsnip: that's not exactly what i had in mind.  in ubuntu 8.04 and 7.10 i could just double click a font the preview would popup, where is that program
<Slart> BoSJo: hmm.. I'm not even sure what you are trying to do
<Slart> BoSJo: did you find that command somewhere?
<nox-Hand> Is it possible to get my WEP Wifi to connect at bootup, independant of X?
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: you can associate font files with that program and it will view
<nox-Hand> ALWAYS the same WiFI by the way, the system will NEVER be moved.
<E-XtraCt> how do I add items to the "Places" menu ?
<ActionParsnip> nox-Hand: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces and configure wifi there
<dan_> recon61, http://paste.ubuntu.com/84901/
<rainabba_> I'm running 8.04 LTS with Gnome on a Q6600, 4GB RAM, Linux RAID5 over 4 SATAII Seagate drives and things feel consistantly laggy compared to when this sytem was running Vista. For example when I click the launcher to open Firefox, I see nothing for 5-10 seconds, then I get the "busy" cursor, then 10-20 secconds later the browser comes up. What's up with that?
<\Kira> webmin is taking forever to backup. It just stays at the password prompt after I select backup now. If I ssh into that machine and run top, I can see the ssh dameon is running, but its only using 2% cpu? The harddrives dont appear to be doing much on either machine. Anyone got any ideas?
<BoSJo> mpim trying to recover a dump that been dumped with dd from another HD
<Slart> BoSJo: a short reading of "man dd" might give you some useful info
<ikonia> \Kira: webmin is not supported
<bazhang> \Kira, /msg ubottu ebox
<ActionParsnip> nox-Hand: then it will be configured with X or not, however, network config apps will not work as the file overrides their settings
<Slart> !webmin | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip: what ?
<\Kira> okay, thanks
<nox-Hand> That's excellent -- though, no idea how to configure it. Currently has two lines
<tayfun> hey people i need help i used ubuntu and i know little about ubuntu but now i have a new computer with better configutration and everything so when iinsttall ubuntu again i have problem about the screen resolution
<iminhell> Anyone have some time for some dvd playback help?
<BoSJo> Slart: ok, but the dump has been dumped with the same numbers, shouldent it be recovered with the same numbers then
<tayfun> what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: set the font file type to open with the font view program and it will show you what it looks like, or am i reading this wrong?
<tayfun> my computer dont let me change the screen resolution like i want there is just 2 option 800 600 and something but not more
<rainabba_> tayfun: nVidia card?
<tayfun> i have a nvidia geforce 9500 gs
<tayfun> and a lg 26 monitor
<Slart> BoSJo: it's 34 GB of data in that file?
<rainabba_> tayfun: Google "Ubuntu nvidia 9500"
<tayfun> is there nothing what i could type in terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> tayfun ou will get better help if ou keep our qestions responses to one long line and not hit enter after ever cople words
<Ben_Jackon> there so many people here.can anyone learn anything???
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben_Jackon aparently thousands do
<exodus_ms> tayfun, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<bazhang> Ben_Jackon, yes, though people chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tayfun> jack i know sorry but i m so nervous right now i m trying ubuntu 4th time and everytime give me this problem with screen resolution i wanna have it again like before
<E-XtraCt> how do I add items to the "Places" menu ?
<Ben_Jackon> oh...very good....
<Ben_Jackon> very good
<BoSJo> Slart: the disk is 40GB in total, factory delivered with 2 partisions where one 3GB holds the vista recovery partision. The dump holds the vista partision
<Jack_Sparrow> tayfun look up our video card and make sure our monitor available resolutions are identified if it isnt picking them up
<RonPaul> anyone kno RAID ARRAY?
<Mohammad[B]> :-?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SwissPhoenix> Gnea: thanks :)
<Slart> BoSJo: setting bs=16834 means dd will work with chunks of 16384 bytes.. skip 2244480 means to skip 2244480 such chunks at the start of the file... that's an awful lot of data to skip
<exodus_ms> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> BoSJo: so you
<Slart> BoSJo: so you're skipping the first 34 GB's of the file.. if the file is less than 34 GB then you won't copy anything
<iminhell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009052   in a nutshell I can not play a dvd normally unless I use the following command, "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"  btw i'v been in here since 8am, mker tried but he said he isn't really a video guy and exodus_ms was helping but left I guess - he said to try and copy a dvd to the HDD and play it that way. i did and I get the same results. video card is a geforce fx 5500 pci 1
<Mathie> im a newbie ..... can anyone maybe help me, i have followed a guide on howtoforge on howto setup a mail server with Postfix, Courier, MySQL And SquirrelMail. everything went fine and no errors on anything, all tests in the guide passed but i cant get any mails on that account thats been sent to me ... the clients thats sends the mails wont get any return-mails with errors ... and i can send FROM the account with no errors but they wont reach
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > Mathie
<ubottu> Mathie, please see my private message
<Slart> BoSJo: how big is the file?
<BoSJo> Slart: Ahhhhhh, so the recovery dump is currently only about 3GB, abd i shouldent skip anything
<BoSJo> Slart: http://pof.eslack.org/blog/2008/04/22/how-to-dump-and-restore-the-vista-recovery-partition-on-htc-shift/
<Jack_Sparrow> Mathie we also have #ubuntu-server  , #apache and others that are better sited to your qestions
<dan_> recon61,  have i missed a message sorry?  Lots of scroll and not sure if you are waiting for me
<recon69> dan_: sorry , my connection just flaked out
<wydd> How to get nvagp instead of agpgart in intrepid? Tried NvAGP 1 in xorg.conf but default agpgart is still loaded (even if blacklisted).  I read about the bug and its eventual fix but it's still happening to me.
<dan_> recon69, ahhh no worries
<Kattollikisd> can someone just fix my question? Last night I had a problem trying to install the Flash Plugin Non free (Here is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/84675/  )   someone send this URL https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/304969  the is a file called "Dependencies.txt" If you open it, there is a list of package, It mean that If I install all that Package, I fix the problem with the Flash Pluging Non Free?
<Slart> BoSJo: I can't really say if that's correct or not.. and I'm not sure how to restore it properly
<Ben_Jackon> how can i learn C language in ubuntu????????
<BoSJo> Slart: ahhh shit i just realise that he wrote seek=2244480 and not skip=.... for the recovery
<Ben_Jackon> how to use gcc for c language??
<Slart> BoSJo: ahh.. that would make more sense
<Ben_Jackon> :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben_Jackon join a programming channel
<bazhang> Ben_Jackon, there are channels for that.
<zsquareplusc> kattollikisd:  no, that file doesn't help
<Slart> Ben_Jackon: first of all.. you'll need patience.. patience means not asking twice in ten seconds and then giving up
<Ben_Jackon> oh! where please??
<BoSJo> Slart: damm, sometimes one really needs to read and not just assume :-)
<ActionParsnip> Ben_Jackon: gcc file.cpp
<recon69> ﻿dan_: but have no ideas , the setup on the ubuntu machine seems fine , it's asking for a ip address on 255,255,255,255. which it should, just not getting an offer back. maybe rebooting the router might help, but I dont think resetting it will help unless you sure you can set it up again
<wydd> Ben_Jackon: apt-get instal gcc gcc-doc libc-doc  and get C book (maybe online)
<Slart> Ben_Jackon: if I were you I'd get a good book.. find a programming channel and ask there
<ActionParsnip> Ben_Jackon: obv, change file.cpp with the filename containing your code
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can create a administrator user in terminal ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > Mathie
<ubottu> Mathie, please see my private message
<Slart> BoSJo: =)
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist Ben_Jackon please check this link
<Kattollikisd> zsquareplusc, ohh
<Ben_Jackon> :-Dok ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > Mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Mohammad[B], please see my private message
<nowy> anyone can help , i need this DEB of modem driver, but www.linuxant.com web is offline! :( ->  hsfmodem_7.68.00.14full_k2.6.27_9_generic_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip   any other place to get it??? plz
<ActionParsnip> nowy: have you tried websearching for the file name?
<Slart> nowy: I think altavista used to have a file search .. don't know if it's still there though
<nightcrawler> Hej
<Slart> !se | Nightwalker-
<ubottu> Nightwalker-: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Slart> oops
<andresmh> what would be the aptitude command to update the flash plugin?
<Slart> !se | nightcrawler
<ubottu> nightcrawler: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<wydd> How to get nvagp working in Intrepid.  Just NvAGP 1   in xorg.conf seems no to work.
<andresmh> i tried sudo aptitude update flash-plugin but obviously that is wrong
<dan_> recon69, i can always try that
<bazhang> andresmh, you have the most up to date version, it will get updated when ubuntu has a new release most likely
<SuperID> I'm driving my line in with an audio source and I'm using the capture device to record it.   I want to also have the input play on the speaker but it's not.   I have every device in my mixer unmuted and at max volume but I never hear the input.
<recon69> ﻿dan_: also check that the cable is in a ethernet port on the router and not a uplink port(if your router has one)
<dan_> recon69, it does but the cord is connected to an ethernet port
<third3ye> Hey! My internet is almost as slow as 56k :S I think it's due to the rt2500usb driver -- I'm having serious problems just surfing my way to the solution
<andresmh> bazhang, thanks. I think adobe might have released a new version and youtube might not be working well with the old one
<Phantom__> ubuntu 8.10 doesnt have ¨removable drives and media preferences¨?
<andresmh> anyone else having issues playing flash videos?
<third3ye> It's Wifi, USB, and it's not that slow :P
<bazhang> andresmh, that is outside the packaging system and you are on your own (ie not supported) if you choose that route
<amortvigil> hey when i install ubuntu from the desktop cd how much stuff will it download?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | andresmh
<recon69> ﻿dan_: scratches head and makes monkey sounds :)
<ubottu> andresmh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jhambo___> I'm using kwifimanager.  My connection get dropped several times a day.  After the connection is dropped, the only way I can get it back is to restart the computer.  recommendations?
<R0b0t1> How can I make a file of all installed packages? I've seen it somewhere, before...
<Slart> Phantom__: I don't think so.. where did you last see it? in 7.04 or someting like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> third3ye but if there are no native drivers for linux, you wont be running as fast as it shold
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: you'll install about 2 or 3 gb
<Slart> !clone  | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dan_> recon69, thats where i am as well!  Confused - let me restart the modem and I will be right back
<zsquareplusc> dan_: do you have activated a firewall on your box?
<amortvigil> ActionParsnip: will it download all of this?
<Phantom__> Slart: im reading a book and it mentions it, ubuntu unleashed
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: all of what?
<Slart> amortvigil: depends.. you can have a default install without downloading anything if you want
<dan_> zsquareplusc, all i have done is install ubuntu 8.04 and the network connectino did not wok
<recon69> ﻿zsquareplusc: it's a dhcp request , should make it through a standard ubuntu firewall
<dan_> work
<amortvigil> ActionParsnip: all of the 3gb?
<zsquareplusc> dan_ modem, you get your ip form your ISP?
<amortvigil> Slart: what do you mean by a default?
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: yeah, theres a tonne of fluff you can carve out like video drivers you dont need
<Slart> Phantom__: well.. some stuff changes between versions.. there used to be something for configuring drives and such but I haven't seen it in a while
<dan_> yes, i am on a machine with that modem currently, but will be right back after reset
<Slart> amortvigil: default is the system you have if you just complete the install
<Phantom__> ok thanks!
<zsquareplusc> dan_ because some ISPs remeber the MAC address of the computer. so if you change the network hardware or PC, you might need to reboot the modem, yes
<tayfun> people i still need help i tried everything i have problem with my ubuntu and computer even i have a good nvidia card he dont see it and he dont change the screen resolution i cant change it help me pls?????
<third3ye> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, crickey! Sorry for the slow reply ^^;
<Slart> amortvigil: the regular normal, live cd install
<zsquareplusc> recon69: probably. but you can filter that too if you want
<\Kira> Is there ANY easy way to perform networked backups??? I thought webmin was a gift from god untill I leanred it doesnt even work.... Any alternatives? I dont have a GUI, and dont want to learn how to use cron...
<iminhell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009052   in a nutshell I can not play a dvd normally unless I use the following command, "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"  btw i'v been in here since 8am, mker tried but he said he isn't really a video guy and exodus_ms was helping but left I guess - he said to try and copy a dvd to the HDD and play it that way. i did and I get the same results. video card is a gforce fx 5500 pci 12
<Slart> !backup | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tayfun> everytime when i go to screen resolution he shows me just 800 600 option as a resolution and he dont shows me more i dont know what to do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nowy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<kitty_> familiar with dell inspiron 1525 ?? I am having problems with mounting vista partition (keep getting error about inconsistency of disk)
<\Kira> thanks, i guess ill look into that
<amortvigil> Slart: yes ive got a live cd
<Slart> \Kira: there are lots of tools.. some are meant for enterprise level backups, some for desktop/home use.. you'll have to look around a bit to find what suits you
<ActionParsnip> iminhell: do other players work ok?
<kitche> \Kira can you chnge your nic since just typing your name won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> kitty_ can ou get into your vista partition and scan/defrag it from there
<iminhell> nope, not a single player works correctly, tried them all too.
<\Kira> kitche: ?
<kitty_> i have i ran chkdsk /f and /r from the recovery console
<Jack_Sparrow> kira Drop the slash
<wydd> nvidia and hibernation issue, need help plz
<tayfun> i have nvidia and screen resolution problem can somebody help me ?
<Slart> kitty_: this is a channel for ubuntu support.. we don't do vista
<R0b0t1> "Unrecognized option 'disable columns'.
<kitche> I can't just type \kira since some irc clients think it's a coommand due to the slash
<kitty_> Slart: can you help me with this ignore command ?
<Slart> kitty_: or you meant mounting from ubuntu?
<Phantom__> is there a way to manage removable devices?
<postmaster> help
<\Kira> kitche: well, kira is already taken. And the slash for command is the other way. Sorry, but I like this name :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kitty_ but to confirm, ou cant get into our vista install either right
<kitty_> i try to mount from ubuntu, it says it is inconsistent, here let me pastebin it...
<postmaster> can someone tell me if i can repair linux
<postmaster> HELP
<kitche> \Kira umm slash is both ways
<postmaster> i have error in GNome power managment
<postmaster> GNome bug
<postmaster> NFS
<Jack_Sparrow> kira it is simple.. if you want help.. lose the slash
<conb123> Hi does anybody know what the font is called thats being used for the text 'Damien's PC' in this screenshot and also does anybody know where i can get that wallpaper
<\Kira> kitche: opps, sorry, then.... I dont really want to register a new nic and stuff.
<conb123> http://images.maketecheasier.com/2008/10/conky-screenshot.jpg
<Ben_Jackon> good bye ! i`l be back!
<postmaster> someone
<eseven73> you can group your nick so that way you dont have to re register it
<postmaster> GNome BUg
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > postmaster
<ubottu> postmaster, please see my private message
<kitche> \kira well I m just gonna ignore you for now since I can not support you until you fix your nickname
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche best choice
<\Kira> kitche: okay then.......
<tayfun> can somebody pls help me or not
<postmaster> !enter > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<postmaster> fuck off
<eseven73> O.o
<tayfun> i need to know what is the command for to get out info about nvidia geforce if its installed or not in terminal
<ocRob> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<conb123> Hi does anybody know what the font is called thats being used for the text 'Damien's PC' in this screenshot and also does anybody know where i can get that wallpaper http://images.maketecheasier.com/2008/10/conky-screenshot.jpg
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/d62554073
<tayfun> and i need to know the command if nvidia driver not install how to install right driver for my graphic card
<kitty_> jack or slart ?
<lexvegas> !language > postmaster
<Slart> kitty_: nope.. no ideas
<recon69> \Kira: you dont need to register a new nick just do "/nick anothernick"
<tayfun> fuck u all people i thought here i could get some help and answers
<kitty_> i can't get vista to boot, but i can run the "command line" from recovery console. and i can't run the "update/repair" install from the cd
<iminhell> tayfun:  I've been in here since 8am, get in line
<kitty_> so i'm really getting pissed off at it
<Thuyner> Hi, What's the default password for Root?
<ompaul> !root | Thuyner
<ubottu> Thuyner: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kristian2> problem : i want ubuntu 8.10 to automatically connect to wlan after reboot (without logging in). i've tried to edit the setting of the wireless and tick the "system setting" and then clicking OK, but it will not remember my setting. please, please help! :(
<kitty_> why not just chroot into it and set your own password?
<\Kira> recon69: But then that nic could be used by anybody. Im not going to change my name. If a couple people dont want to help me because of it, its not a big deal. This is the first complaint ive heard since I started using IRC, about 6 months ago... And ive been on this channel alot before then
<Jack_Sparrow> kitty_ dont suggest setting a root password thanks
<Thuyner> Ok thanks ubottu.
<Slart> iminhell: no luck with playing those dvd's?
<recon69> Thuyner: there is no default , should use the password you setup when installing
<\Kira> recon69: sorry, not before then. I meant to say in that time :)
<iminhell> slant: none what so ever. I'm lost
<Slart> iminhell: I suppose you've seen the !dvd factoid several times by now
<pino> hay
<lexvegas> iminhell: did you download libdvdcss?
<iminhell> lol yes waaay to many
<dle1> HI. What is the correct command to reconfigure my sound system after changing soundcard?
<rainabba_> With Ubuntu, where are source files typically stored? (eg /usr/src/)
<dan__> recon69, are you there?
<recon69> dan__ : just about
<ActionParsnip> !sound | dle1
<ubottu> dle1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arquebus> kristian2-thats kind of advanced, maybe youll have more luck in #linux
<dan__> recon69, after restart i am still not having internet connection - if you would like i can now get into the router if that will help?
<wydd> nvidia agp problem, help needed
<trailbrain> I've got an install problem...........  Mouse appears on the oragne/brown screen but now menu--keyboard will not allow for numlock--help
<Slart> iminhell: well..not a lot I can help you with.. you've tried just uninstalling deccs and try from the beginning?
<recon69> dan__ : sure, open it up and lets see if its receiving that dhcp request
<iminhell> lexvegas:  more than a few times I have, no change.  I'm only 3 weeks into this linux stuff. if I knew some of the commands to get data from what its doing may help, or more info on where that libdvdcss2 goes and how it's used may help ... ?
<Slart> iminhell: it's a regular dvd? you've tried more than one?
<recon69> ﻿dan__ : what the model of router? and is dhcp enabled on it?
<iminhell> slart:  I've uninstalled the whole shebang and started fresh, nothing.   Yes tried about 200 different dvd's now, all the same
<dan__> recon69, I am using a netopia 3000, and dhcp is enable and currently using 2 of the over 200 available leases
<vazdyk> hi, i have a problem with my webcam. It shows a correct image from "Cheese", but on skype it shows a lot of coloured points. What to do_
<vazdyk> ?
<lexvegas> iminhell: I am fairly new too, so im afraid I probably won't be much help, but i have noticed that DVD's play better on VLC than Totem
<recon69> dan__: look for the log and see if it received and requests for an ip address
<filipegarcia> poker hands
<zsquareplusc> dan_ when its your private network, you could use ipconfig ans set a static IP. then with that test ping etc. to check if the connection really works or if its a dhcp issue.
<Slart> iminhell: you're running intrepid? 32 bit?
<iminhell> Slart:  explain to me what this command does that may change things --> "export DVDCSS_METHOD=title && mplayer dvd://"   -- because using that I can get it to play correct, no clue why
<almark1> Hello all, would the envyNG program fix my ati graphic problems, I know Ubuntu is using mesa so I need to know if envyNG will fix it
<Slart> iminhell: that export command sets an.. enviroment variable that mplayer reads..
<iminhell> Slart: yes 8.10 -7 studio
<trailbrain> Can anyone help me?  I've only got a couple hours left to work this.
<Slart> iminhell: have you tried vlc? I'm not sure if it does these things by itself
<dan__> zsquareplus, i have tried to just assign it an ip that i know it is not using, and i still could not ping even my gateway
<Slart> trailbrain: just ask your question
<iminhell> Slart:  vlc is the same
<dan__> zsquareplus, rather an ip that is not in use.
<n2diy> I'm trying to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper, but neither synaptic or apt-get will play with the CDROM, do I have to boot the CD to upgrade?
<Slart> iminhell: tried messing with all the options in vlcs configuration?
<hischild> Slart, vlc can read dvds without external codecs if thats what you're talking about.
<Slart> hischild: does it have its own decss library?
<hischild> Slart, decss? the decrypt libs for dvd's?
<trailbrain> Ubuntu installed (8.10) no issues.  It wont get to any functional boot.  I get a mouse that moves on an orange background and nothing else
<zsquareplusc> dan__: it sounds like a low level hardware problem. if you run sudo mii-diag. is it reporting errors, it the cable type correct?
<Slart> hischild: yes
<iminhell> Slart: well I haven't played with all the controls, just the deinterlace, the video frame rates and stuff I don't want to mess with
<trailbrain> What did I do wrong?  What can I do to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy ou cant jump releases and those are very old, save our /home and get a supported release.
<Slart> trailbrain: no idea.. never had that happen to me
<kristian2> arquebus : um, how is that advanced, im only using gui, not terminal?
<hischild> Slart, can't say for sure, but i'm able to play all dvds (including encrypted ones) without installing additional packages using just vlc.
<trailbrain> I'm thinking it might be the automatic login---can I shut that off getting into a command prompt somehow?
<chadwickofwv> hello,  i'm looking for a media player for ubuntu 8.10 which has a library management system, anyone have any suggestions
<eseven73> is there anyway to tell unison to exclude a folder from syncing? (im using the GUI unison)
<dan__> recon69, I am not sure if it is in the log, but i am not seeing anything about the dhcp requests
<almark1> Should I keep using mesa drivers, Blender crashes my computer.
<arquebus> kristian- you mentioned that you want it to connect after reboot? or something, so is it a normal connection? I just think you will have better luck with network settings questions on #linux
<dan__> zsquareplus, it says Operation not supported
<hischild> chadwickofwv, audio?
<chadwickofwv> video
<trailbrain> I'm going to do a clean install w/o importing etc.   It's just too weird.  I've done several installs and never seen this happen
<xp_prg> how do I see what ubuntu version I am running?
<zsquareplusc> trailbrain: ctrl+alt+F1 gives you a text console (F7 is back to gui). if you want to terminate the gui you can run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hischild> xp_prg, lsb_release -a
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<xp_prg> awsome it worked!!!!
<hischild> xp_prg, of course it did
<chadwickofwv> hischild, thanks
<xp_prg> my upgrade to 8.10!
<Jack_Sparrow> yea, congrats
<pisse> Hi! I'm trying to install JXplorer (for LDAP) and I'm downloading the .tar.bz2 file from their site. This contains a dir called JXplorer with lots of stuff in it.. where do I put this? Or should I install it some other way?
<SuNDeC> xp_prg: $ cat /etc/issue
<zsquareplusc> dan_ most IRC clients cann complete names with the <TAB> key. that way you dont have to full name :-)  (you got mine wrong and i almost miss your lines)
<Jack_Sparrow> pisse look for instructions on the site supplying you the program
<dan__> zsquareplusc: O wow i didnt know that!
<zsquareplusc> dan__: you ran that with root rights? i.e. "sudo mii-diag"?
<Slart> iminhell: ok.. got a nice commercial dvd here.. going to try vlc.. see what it says about it
<zigovr3> hi all, how can you disable in ubuntu 8.04 the thing that make  , when you start X and it fail with current xorg.conf, that it erase the config file and tries with a new "safe" one (but not doing a backup of the original one :/)
<recon69> ﻿dan__: have a look at Other lan options and tell us what the setting are
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow, I thought 5.10 to 6.06 wasn't a jump? My system is resource challenged, and I can't install the latest ver. from scratch, so I was hoping I could upgrade one release at a time to become current. I have a /home partition, and it is backed up.
<hischild> chadwickofwv, for?
<dan__> zsquareplusc, correct
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy D E F    Missing Edg
<Flannel> n2diy: You can upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> y
<dan__> recon69, other lan options in the network manager?
<chadwickofwv> oh were you taking to someone else, i was looking fot the last thing you said
<iminhell> Slart: what name, I'll see if I have the same, apples to apples and all
<recon69> ﻿dan__: no in the router
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<zsquareplusc> dan_ but its a normal PCI network card or an onboard one, not USB or wireless?
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy Or did I read that wrong..
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any form of open source translation software?
<Flannel> n2diy: Is it not possible to upgrade over the internet?  Do you have the dapper alternate CD?
<dan__> zsquareplusc, it is an onboard nic
<n2diy> Flannel,  I'm trying to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper, but neither synaptic or apt-get will play with the CDROM, do I have to boot the CD to upgrade?
<Slart> iminhell: Star Wars, episode.. 1 I think..
<Flannel> n2diy: No, you don't boot to the CD
<Slart> iminhell: The phantom menace
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy what does lsb_release show you
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow, 5.10 to 6.06
<Jack_Sparrow> !badger
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<Flannel> n2diy: Do you have the alternate CD of dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy NP,  my mistake
<dan__> recon69, not sure what you are wanting with the other LAN options
<Wald1> Trying to change my main menu icon. How do I find the icon-theme.cache file to delete it?
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow, na
<iminhell> slart: got it and in the drive now, gimme some commands
<dan__> recon69, if it helps i have a lease period of 1 hour on all leases
<n2diy> Flannel, Dapper and the Alt
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel It has been so lond I didnt remember if dapper had an alt.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> long
<Slart> iminhell: well.. when I put it in I got a nice popup asking me what to do.. I chose to start vlc and it started playing
<nimbus> I have a question about terminal commands.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Dapper was the first release with an alternate
<nimbus> This doesn't seem to do what I think it should do find / -name 'Torrent downloaded from Demonoid.com.txt' -exec rm {} \;
<nimbus> where did I go wrong?
<Flannel> n2diy: Alright, stick it in, and `sudo apt-cdrom add` does that work?
<recon69> ﻿dan__: not sure myself, just worth looking at. but the router seems ok, might want to add the second Ethernet card to the interfaces file
<dan__> zsquareplusc, i just tried again - and i get the same thing " SIOCGMIIPHY on eth0 failed: Operation not supported"
<Nalk> hello
<Slart> iminhell: "mplayer dvd://" works just fine too
<iminhell> Slart: I get "playback failure: VLC cannot set the dvd's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire dvd,   yay
<dan__> recon69, sure seems to make sense - adding it now and will try to restart the network again
<Slart> iminhell: ok.. let's check for libdcss
<iminhell> slart: shoot
 * kolby is bored
<n2diy> Flannel, yes, it worked, now apt-get dist-upgrade?
<almark1> I'm beginning to think one can't install xmms in Ubuntu, apt-get install xmms doesn't work, what do i need to do?
<pisse> I'm trying to install a program and get this error: "Could not create the Java virtual machine." I just installed the java packages.. do I need to reboot or something? maybe run java?
<hischild> !java | pisse
<ubottu> pisse: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jack_Sparrow> almark1 I thought xmms was dropped
<Jack_Sparrow> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ActionParsnip> !xmms
<webas> is there to make black keyboard as white? buttons :) for notebook
<almark1> I always liked it
<Slart> iminhell: I just have to find my file first..
<almark1> Could I compile it then?
<ActionParsnip> pisse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653331
<almark1> what is xmms2 like?
<Flannel> n2diy: Well, before we did this, I should have made sure you were up to date with Breezy, and had the following packages installed: ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-desktop (if its a desktop), and also the proper kernel package (linux-686-smp or whatnot)
<recon69> almark1: install audacious instead
<Jack_Sparrow> almark1 read the bug files first
<almark1> installed
<third3ye> Hey -- again
<almark1> ok
<almark1> thanks
<badfish69> how does intrepid compare to windows 95 in terms of resource usage
<n2diy> Flannel, I believe I am up to date,
<Nalk> i want to make a menu where are only all games, not the menu 'system' ... how i can make this ?cannot find where this mernu 'system' is comming from(xfce)
<jasongol> hi i am wondering how to install .bin /.exe files
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish69 Wrong room for discussions like that, this is the support room
<Flannel> n2diy: alright, those packages make upgrades... not hell.  So make sure you've got them.  And then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Slart> iminhell: have you install libdvdread3 ?
<Slart> !info libdvdread3
<ubottu> libdvdread3 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 61 kB, installed size 208 kB
<dan__> recon69, or zsquareplusc, would it make sense to try and force the ip again?  I may have done it wrong the first time around
<zsquareplusc> dan__: yea, i got that too without sudo. but maybe your network card is not supporting this operation. the tool would have helped to determine if the cable type and speed is correctly negotiated between pc and router/switch.
<pisse> "install either the openjdk-6-jre package or the sun-java6-bin package" <-- which one should I use? :S
<schnauzer> badfish69: It is significantly greater; if you want a lightweight Linux, try Damn Small Linux.
<n2diy> Flannel, ok, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> jasongol How to run a .sh file?  Run script with the command   ./file.sh or .bin  , it must be set executable, chmod u+x file
<Slart> iminhell: ie.. run this and see what it says "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3"
<eseven73> jasongol: for the .exe you need WINE, what sort of .exe are you trying to install?
<zsquareplusc> dan__: yea, why not.  "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.123" for example. with an IP from the private range you use
<SuNDeC> schnauzer, may be arch linux a better choice?
<iminhell> Slart: yes I have. Any code I can put in terminal to display what codecs I have installed?
<roelof> hello
<schnauzer> SuNDeC: Yeah, that too - never used it myself, though
<Slart> iminhell: I have install w32codecs from medibuntu, have you?
<dle1> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Still no joy, although everything appears fine. I just can't hear anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> schnauzer zsquareplusc I just told him this was the wrong room for those discussions.. thanks
<bjohnmer> ¿what do I need to administrate a server remotely?
<Slart> bjohnmer: ssh works nicely
<Flannel> bjohnmer: a ssh server on that connection
<dan__> zsquareplusc, so now it tells me that my inet has the ip specified, but i can still not acess the internet
<iminhell> Slart: installed w32 already. the read3 just comes up with 0 upgraded, 0 new and 0 removed; already had it
<pisse> After installing Java.. do I need to start it or something? I get an error: "Could not create the Java virtual machine."
<eseven73> its really a shame that webmin doesnt work on ubuntu really, are there any plans for a fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 No
<recon69> ﻿dan__: I got to go eat , so just want to say good luck, and you might want to start network manager up again, I just turned it off as it might have been interfering.
<eseven73> thats too bad
<Slart> iminhell: ok, try this "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<dan__> recon69, thank you for all of your help!  Hopefully i get it figured out soon
<davy> There are some threads on the web that talk about permissions problems for playing dvd's,
<zsquareplusc> dan__: does the LED on the router blink if you do a ping of some IP?
<davy> i'm having the same problem
<davy> is anyone aware of a solution?
<zsquareplusc> Jack_Sparrow: you told dan_ that he is OT or someone else?
<davy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/10550
<iminhell> Slart: same, 0 new 0 removed 0 upgraded; I already had it
<dan__> zsquareplusc, yes but i keep getting that the Destination Host is Unreachable
<almark1> I would like to install lm_sensors but I know it creates another kernel, Will it break my other modules that were made for say a rt kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> zsquareplusc I told badfish69
<Jack_Sparrow> pisse is this a real ubuntu install or some other vm option
<Slart> iminhell: ok.. try running this in a terminal "vlc dvd://" you can copy the output to pastebin
<recon69> ﻿dan__: he just whats to  check the cable, even if the host is unreachable the router light should blink
<zsquareplusc> dan_ that's OK. it happens when the ip is wong or the gatway is not specified for external addresses (and it isn't set now)
<zsquareplusc> Jack_Sparrow: ok, but i wasn't talking to him
<dan__> recon69, ahhh; zsquareplusc, i have used the port and the cable in a different cable (running windows vista) and it appeared to work fine.
<Slart> iminhell: here's my output, if you want to compare
<nimbus> Will find . -type f -name "FILE-TO-FIND" -exec rm -f {} \; delete all files with a certain name?
<pisse> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to install JXplorer for a graphical LDAP browser..
<Slart> iminhell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84919/
<badfish69> thx schnauzer
<Jack_Sparrow> pisse That did not anser m question
<zsquareplusc> dan_ was that with on the same PC or the same cable on a different box?
<Slart> nimbus: it looks like that's what it will do
<pisse> Jack_Sparrow: ok, then I don't understand your question
<Jack_Sparrow> pisse is this a real ubuntu install                   or some other vm option
<Slart> nimbus: can't say for sure though... rm is a horrible operation to make a mistake with
<iminhell> Slart: pasted, i think
<dan__> zsquareplusc, sorry i just realized i didnt make sense there.  I have used this cable and port on the router on a different pc with no problem.   I have also used this computer with a winxp where it worked without connection issues
<davy> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.2 from http://dvd.sf.net
<davy> libdvdnav: DVD Title: A_BEAUTIFUL_MIND
<davy> libdvdnav: DVD Serial Number: 2ccbbb24
<davy> libdvdnav: DVD Title (Alternative):
<davy> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/davy/.dvdnav/A_BEAUTIFUL_MIND.map'
<FloodBot2> davy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davy> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1678 ***
<Slart> iminhell: ok, you've got the url?
<nimbus> yes I know, Slart. that is why I asked for confirmation
<iminhell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84920/
<Slart> !pastebin | davy
<ubottu> davy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nimbus> Well it didn't work anyway.
<Slart> nimbus: try running it with some other command.. echo or something
<xp_prg2> I am searching for django
<xp_prg2> can't find it
<nimbus> I am new to unix environments and dont know how to do that
<xp_prg2> apt-cache search django
<xp_prg2> I am on ubuntu 8.10
<xp_prg2> where is it?
<FloodBot2> xp_prg2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davy> i'm sorry guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > xp_prg2
<ubottu> xp_prg2, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !info django
<ubottu> Package django does not exist in intrepid
<davy> pastebin looking it up
<ActionParsnip> !django
<ubottu> django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<almark1> ls
<almark1> oops
<xp_prg2> django exists on 8.10
<xp_prg2> version 1.0
<davy> don a past bin :)
<davy> (sorry again)
<soccer_hawk10> hey there, can anybody help me with this problem:  i just installed ibex 64 and everything runs fine with the exception of compiz which is a little strange.  i installed the restricted driver for my video card (ati x1200) and now when i turn the cube with 3d windows on, it flickers with triangles.  same problem if i try to drag a window around the cube.  any ideas?
<pisse> Jack_Sparrow: I read what you asked.. I don't know what vm option is (I guess virtual machine option, but don't know what that is either). All I know is that I need a Java virtual machine running to install JXplorer.. and I don't know what you mean with "real ubuntu install". I'm using Ubuntu and downloaded JXplorer from jxplorer.org. Is that real? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> pisse What version of ubuntu, and how was it installed
<zsquareplusc> xp_prg2: do you have universe repositories enabled?
<Slart> iminhell: I'm googling a bit for more info on your problem.. I'll get back to you
<davy> lol thx
<inman> good response zsquare
<n2diy> how can I check my current version of Ubuntu?
<vega> n2diy: lsb_release -a
<Slart> iminhell: some people seem to think it's a region code problem..
<mker> Is it possible for users to share home directory?
<badfish69> n2diy: or in gnome, system, about ubuntu
<soccer_hawk10> i just installed ibex 64 and everything runs fine with the exception of compiz which is a little strange. i installed the restricted driver for my video card (ati x1200) and now when i turn the cube with 3d windows on, it flickers with triangles.  same problem if i try to drag a window around the cube. any ideas?
<iminhell> Slart: if they are purple i already looked at them, lol.   I did the region set already, region 1
<N3oXid> n2diy: # cat /etc/issue
<iminhell> Slart: my other drive is still region free, same thing though
<Jack_Sparrow> soccer_hawk10 Please hold down on the repeats, every couple minutes is plenty in a busy channel
<vega> soccer_hawk10: you don't need to re-ask every 2 minutes.. people will answer if they answer
<pisse> Jack_Sparrow:  it's the latest version. I updated it from hardy
<inman> crap gotta go sorry
<inman> /exit
<CelticLord> le peuple :)
<jacksonmills> pisse: By "real Ubuntu install" I think Jack Sparrow means "are you running Ubuntu in a virtualized environment"
<zsquareplusc> dan__: hm.. well. if the LED on the router and PC is blinking on network traffic it would be a sing that the hardware has a connection. i've seen cases where auto negotiation failed so that router and network card could not communicate
<Slart> iminhell: you've run this too? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<goose_>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<mrprowse> anybody notice that there's no /feisty folder at archive.ubuntu.com? I'm trying to apt-get update and I get errors no matter how I setup my sources.list
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<eseven73> goose_: theres a few ircops in here, i wouldnt do that.
<dan__> zsquareplusc, is there any place i can read up on work arounds for that?
<goose_>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<pisse> jacksonmills: I don't know how to run ubuntu in a virtualized environment.. so don't  know what to answer.. I don't think I am.
<Slart> mrprowse: end of life.. october 19th 2008.. that's probably why
<mrprowse> OK, but why is there still a dapper subfolder?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrprowse Feist is dead.. as in end of life and no longer supported
<Slart> mrprowse: isn't dapper a lts release?
<Slart> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<jacksonmills> jacksonmills: Then I think your answer is "I'm running real Ubuntu"
<jacksonmills> lol!
<jacksonmills> er
<Slart> !lts | mrprowse
<ubottu> mrprowse: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<iminhell> Slart: that's the one with the good, bad and ugly in it right, if so ya done that one too ...?
<jacksonmills> pisse: Then I think your answer is "I'm running real Ubuntu"
<pisse> jacksonmills: ok thnx :P
<Slart> iminhell: I can't even remember =)
<pisse> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I'm running real ubuntu.
<zsquareplusc> dan_ i just know mii-tool for that. that also shows infos when run with sudo. but it can also modify the connection parameters
<Jack_Sparrow> pisse I am not gong to be able to help, I am out of time
<almark1> How can I get my ati radeon 8500 to work properly with Ubuntu 8.10 fglrx etc.
<pisse> Jack_Sparrow: too bad.. =/ thnx anyway
<mrprowse> Gotcha. So the updates just stop working, and I need to upgrade? This is only a problem because I run a class on Feisty, and stopping everything to upgrade will be a real PITA
<soccer_hawk10> almark1: i think i have a similar problem
<dan__> zsquareplusc, right now i have version 8.04 installed.  Would it help to move ti 8.10.
<Slart> iminhell: would you mind running that command again? just to make sure.. it fixed the problems of some people, apparently
<Jack_Sparrow> almark1 I thought fglrx was 9550 and above
<eseven73> is it possible to download older versions of ubuntu than 6.06? On the downloads page i only see 6.06 as the oldest one you can download
<mrprowse> Can I download the feisty folder from somewhere to host on a local mirror maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrprowse there are the old repos
<Lasiv> how can I reinstall a package?
<Liviu`> check it now wWw.E-ChaT.Tk or type /server irc.sidenet.org -j #ChaT if you feel like chating :)
<almark1> It is jack_sparrow :(
<Jack_Sparrow> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<pisse> I'm trying to install JXplorer and get this errormsg: "Could not create the Java virtual machine." I've just installed Java and don't know what to do..?
<iminhell> Slart: which, the "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" one, if so I already did for good measure, no change
<DDT> Hi. Need Wmware server. It is only rpm and tar images there. Will tar work in Ubuntu? Thx
<Lasiv> apt-get reinstall packagename - doesn't seem to work
<mrprowse> Thanks Jack-- I'll give that a shot.
<eseven73> DDT: yes tar will work
<zsquareplusc> dan_ i don't think so. the driver for your card may be updated in the new kernel.  you could try a live cd before you upgrade
<Slart> iminhell: yes, that's the one.. hmm.. so no change..
<almark1> is there a way to use my ati card fully with 8.10?\
<DDT> eseven73 - ok thx
<soccer_hawk10> have there been problems with fglrx in intrepid 64?  i'm having trouble.  getting strange flickerings at times
<soccer_hawk10> almark1: are you using intrepid 64?
<almark1> Jack_Sparrow: The thing works but
<eseven73> yw, just dont ever use rpm
<almark1> soccer_hawk10: no sorry, 32bit
<dan__> zsquareplusc, i have the 8.10 release on cd already - i will go ahead and boot up in live first to try it out
<iminhell> Slart: hold on a sec, I got something. I'm going to restart and see if it holds. Be back in a minute or two.
<Slart> iminhell: ok
<soccer_hawk10> ah, just wondering.  64 is giving me troubles
<jacksonmills> pisse: Let me see
<almark1> Jack_Sparrow: Blender crashes compiz works also but do I need to get those drivers for my ati card?
<miksu> any1 seen astraljava in few days
<andresmh> um, how do I check what version of flashplugin i have?
<zsquareplusc> anders_: about:plugins in FF address bar
<soccer_hawk10> andresmh: i know you can do that by looking at semantic
<trailbrain> broken installation---please help
<pisse> jacksonmills: http://pastebin.com/m2bda027
<zsquareplusc> anders_: sorry, wrong nick
<andresmh> soccer_hawk10, semantic? what is that?
<almark1> soccer_hawk10: Do you use Blender?
<trailbrain> after going through the login screen I have a blank screen with the circular "thinking mouse" icon.  I can move it but can't do anything else
<soccer_hawk10> oops, semantic... lol.  it's the package manager
<trailbrain> CTRL+ALT+F1 yeilds nothing
<trailbrain> Please help
<soccer_hawk10> almark1: what's blender, my friend
<almark1> soccer_hawk10: free 3d package
<zsquareplusc> andresmh: "about:plugins" in FF address bar
<andresmh> is anyone else having issues playing YouTube videos in firefox? is it just me?
<andresmh> thanks zsquareplusc
<soccer_hawk10> almark1: is it an alternative to xgl or aiglx or something?
<almark1> soccer_hawk10: I have compiz and my gui working but Blender crashes 3d objects moving this and that, It has to do with DRI enabled
<trailbrain> Anyone seen this issue before?
<dnyy> Does anyone else get proxy errors a lot on ubuntuforums?
<almark1> soccer_hawk10: I haven't heard of those
<soccer_hawk10> almark1: that's okay.  lemme google the blender
<keepsake> trailbrain: afaik it's not a default shortcut =S
<jacksonmills> pisse: It seems like your just entering in an option incorrectly..
<eseven73> dnyy: never gotten those errors on ubuntuforums, but they always load really slow for me
<jacksonmills> pisse: Oh, that is called by a script./
<trailbrain> what should I do.  I've just turned a friends computer into a paperweight.   :-(
<Liam0101> howdy
<dnyy> eseven73: Hm, then. I get proxy errors about 30% of the time i'm browsing. :/
<keepsake> trailbrain: Alt+F1 shows the apps panel, but Alt+Shift+F1 is not set a default shortcut =S
<iminhell> Slart: seems to be back to the same. If i use the terminal to open with the VLC command it's fine. Open under the GUI and it's garbled.  What in the world?
<pisse> jacksonmills: ok..? not following :P
<Slart> iminhell: well.. at least it works in the terminal now =)..
<xp_prg2> apt-cache search python-django shows nothing on my 8.10 installatin
<eseven73> dnyy: and i have a 25 mb/s cable line too :/
<trailbrain> ALT+F1 yeilds zilch as well
<xp_prg2> what am I doing wrong?
<Lasiv> where do I put something to load on startup?
<almark1> what is an alternative to getting ati radeon 8500 working in Ubuntu 8.10. I can't use the normal drivers card too old.
<Lasiv> my google-fu is failing me :(
<Slart> iminhell: I have no idea why it's different when running it from the gui
<zsquareplusc> xp_prg2: you need to enable "universe" repository
<Slart> !boot | Lasiv
<ubottu> Lasiv: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iminhell> Slart: but why? lol  I got a bum deal i tell ya
<dnyy> eseven73: ha, jesus.  that is so much faster than mine. :(
<Lasiv> thank you
<xp_prg2> ok thanks zsquareplusc :>
<Slart> !session | Lasiv
<ubottu> Lasiv: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<trailbrain> It's like gnome isn't loading or something
<Liam0101> eseven73: i have a 1mb/s cable :(
<eseven73> ouch
<trailbrain> Anyone got an idea--Can't break this thing anymore than I already have
<keepsake> trailbrain: What are you trying to do?
<Slart> iminhell: I have no idea... I've stopped asking myself "Why?" when it comes to computers =)
<dnyy> trailbrain: I think I get about 1.5MB down, on a good day
<jacksonmills> pisse: 1 second
<kristian2> problem : i want ubuntu 8.10 (+ fully upgraded) to automatically connect to wlan after reboot (without logging in). i've tried to to tick the "system setting" for my wireless and then clicking OK, but it will not remember my setting. (im not sure this will do the job, i was told by someone else)  please, please help! :-(
<Liam0101> disable roaming mode
<roelof> when i install a application I get a Gnome-WARNING **: invalid gnome config path '=/section/key'
<trailbrain> keepsake:  I'm trying to run ubuntu 8.10---no errors on install but all I see is the "loading mouse" icon, I can move it around the screen, but the screen is black--nothing else
<keepsake> trailbrain: Weird, have you tried recovering from a boot disk?
<roelof> and a lot more errors how can I get rid of it
<soccer_hawk10> almark1: you still here
<trailbrain> I've tried the package repair feature, but no luck
<dan__> zsquareplusc, 8.10 seems to be much the same as 8.04, if i try to force a static - it will connect but i dont seem to be able to even ping my gateway
<Liam0101> trailbrain:  faulty install or faulty hdd i had the same problem
<almark1> soccer_hawk10: uh huh
<trailbrain> How can it be a faulty hdd?   It was running just fine----  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<andresmh> I am confused. When doing about:plugins in FF I see I have Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115,   however sudo apt-get install tells me I already have the newest version, which is supposed to be 10.0.12.36 according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree
<jacksonmills> pisse: I can't even install JXPlorer for some reason...I'm not sure I can help you.
<zsquareplusc> trailbrain: disk full? did it work once?
<andresmh> what I am doing wrong?
<Susie> Can I get some help with an S-video problem?
<nety350> join /#ubuntu-fr
<trailbrain> Hasn't worked at all, disk was whiped during install.
<pisse> jacksonmills: :( do you know another program that graphically can browse ldap servers?
<nety350> join #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> nety350: /join #ubuntu-fr
<trailbrain> It gets to this stage and then just quits
<soccer_hawk10> is anybody on here familiar with compiz, fglrx, and this triangle flicking problem?
<pisse> jacksonmills: I'm trying to figure out how LDAP works.. so a GUI would be nice :]
<vega> andresmh: you could have an older version in your $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<trailbrain> I ran a check on the install CD and it came back with no errors--and I've reinstalled 2 times now, I really don't know what to do
<jacksonmills> pisse: Not off the top of my head, no :(
<vega> andresmh: if you ever have installed it outside the ubuntu repository, just a thought
<bpat1434> I'm running an Ubuntu server which is sharing /sandbox.  I have my Vista box trying to mount the share.  When I mount the share using "Map Network Drive" if I create a folder, it sets the user and group as a string of numbers.   Is there anyone that knows how to fix this, or what I need to search for?
<andresmh> you're totally right vega!
<mchelen> can anyone recommend an mpeg4 encoder?
<andresmh> there is a libflashplayer.so in that directory
<pisse> jacksonmills: thnx anyway
<overshard> mchelen: ffmpeg?
<vega> andresmh: ok, then delete that and restart ff
<roelof>  when i install a application I get a Gnome-WARNING **: invalid gnome config path '=/section/key' can somebody help
<vega> andresmh: and see that about:plugins now says
<iminhell> Slart: all the players work from the command line. least I can watch them now. I'll post the bug to the thread I started on the launchpad.
<vega> that=what
<xp_prg2> anyone know a good vncserver for ubuntu 8.10?
<Slart> iminhell: do that.. perhaps it's some weird hard-to-find bug
<Susie> Anyone here know about S-video?
<keepsake> !ask | Susie
<eseven73> xtightvncserver
<ubottu> Susie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gimpscape> I noticed that themes installed locally by user are not used by apps run with "gksudo" or "sudo". Is there any other way around than installing themes in /usr/share/themes?
<Liam0101> will wine (+ubuntu 8.10) support crysis?
<mchelen> overshard, ffmpeg is installed but vlc thinks there are no mpeg4 encoders
<Slart> Liam0101: check the application database for wine..
<Slart> !appdb | Liam0101
<ubottu> Liam0101: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gimpscape> i tried puting them in /root/.thems, but this hasn't worked
<overshard> mchelen: oh, just learn to use the ffmpeg command line
<overshard> mchelen: i never get vlc to convert stuff properly
<Slart> Liam0101: but I'm pretty sure the answer is no
<andresmh> vega, um, about:plugins still says  "Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115"
<dan__> zsquareplusc, any last help you can give?  About to give up for today.
<iminhell> How do I find my version?
<Slart> iminhell: lsb_release -a
<Slart> iminhell: and uname -a for kernel info
<mchelen> overshard, it is for streaming, need to use vlc :)
<krizalid> Can I set different startup apps for gnome and kde? KDE seems to start even the disabled applications in gnome's 'sessions' settings
<andresmh> vega, actually i see Shockwave Flash listed twice on the about:plugins page, one is    Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115 the other is      Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12
<andresmh> puzzling
<Susie> Okay. I am trying to clone my desktop to a TV using an S-video cable, but I'm getting nothing. I've scoured the web and all the changes that they recommend to make to my xorg.conf don't work and actually mess up my laptop screen as well. I'm using an Intel 855GM graphics card. Is there a good fix for this? I really don't want to go back to dual-boot.
<overshard> mchelen: oh... well then... i have no clue x.x sorry
<zsquareplusc> dan__: not really.. did you search google? maybe with the PCI-id (lspci gives you that one) of the card and linux or ubuntu as keywords?
<andresmh> youtube vids are still not playing well :-/
<_wendy_> !dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<vega> andresmh: hm okay, other places that come to mind are the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Walty> !emesene
<ubottu> Emesene is an instant messenger for the WLM network. See http://emesene.org for more information.
<mchelen> overshard, oh well thanks anyway :)
<_wendy_> ! dmesg
<vega> andresmh: firefox is loading plugins from many different places :/
<eseven73> firefox is a mess
<vega> yes
<eseven73> Opera is the win :)
<dan__> zsquareplusc, yeah i have been doing that without much luck which is why i was going to try here.  I might just pull a nic out of a separate computer to try
<Walty> why wont firefox clean the history bar even when I done it right
<Liam0101> is Google chrome any good?
<keepsake> Liam0101: no =P
<xchatlap> Susie: I would recommend using the vga input on your tv, if present
<andresmh> vega, interesting, so where is the place where flashplugin is installed when installing it via apt-get install ?
<vega> well, you can live with firefox if you restart it every once in a while
<Slart> Susie: have you seen this? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Extreme_Graphics_2
<eseven73> Chrome is windows only isnt it?
<Liam0101> wine
<iminhell> Slart: think they will need to know anything else?
<andresmh> vega, should i just remove the plugin from all those directories
<Slart> eseven73: for now I think it is
<vega> andresmh: you can see that with dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<Susie> Yes, I've seen that Slart, thanks, but it just messed up my display.
<keepsake> eseven73: It's not, it's being developed for Linux too.
<vega> andresmh: well not the new one.. :)
<Slart> iminhell: not sure.. aren't there any instructions for reporting bugs?
<Liam0101> eseven73: but i think they might be releasing a linux version soon
<rainabba_> Turns out there is a Flash 10 plugin for x86_64 :)
<_wendy_> how do i see how much space is left in my harddrive?
<eseven73> cool
<Susie> My TV does not have a vga input. :-(
<Slart> _wendy_: df -h
<dan__> zsquareplusc, thanks a lot for your help - ill have to tackle this agian tomorrow.  Have a good one.
<andresmh> vega, how can I tell what the new one is by just looking at the file name?
<guntbert> usb external HD, I want to know, where the default permissions for the mountpoint (usually /media/<Label>) are set
<vega> andresmh: also check dpkg --list | grep flash to see if you have any other flash packages than flashplugin-nonfree
<keepsake> rainabba_: There is? I though you had to use a wrapper with the 32bit version
<Jampiter> Hi
<andresmh>  dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree returns a lot of directories
<trailbrain> wendy:  apps->extensions->disk useage
<iminhell> Slart: got me. I've never sone this remember, lol.  Here is what I got in there so far --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54351
<Slart> keepsake: there's a beta of the 64-bit flash plugin available from adobe
<trailbrain> apps accessories
<iminhell> *done
<Jampiter> How do I make Ubuntu with Xsane detect my Epson Stylus DX6000 scanner? It detects the printer fine.
<Miscc>  can any one give a guide how to patche current iptables version to 1.4.0 ??
<vega> andresmh: ah true, i think it was so that flashplugin-nonfree is only a "downloader"
<keepsake> Slart: Didn't know about it, I might be running that, or maybe I'm running a wrapped 32bit.
<_wendy_> how i know which is my hard drive lol
<keepsake> Slart: =S
<zsquareplusc> vega: yes it is.
<rainabba_> keepsake: Google for libflashplayer-10.0.d20.7.limnux-x86_64.so.tar.gz and hit the first link for a shell script that will do all the work for you.
<Slart> keepsake: unless you've installed it yourself I think you're still running the 32-bit one
<trailbrain> wendy:  what do you see?
<keepsake> keepsake: it was more or less a custom installation
<rainabba_> keepsake: After running it (took 1 minute), both Opera and Firefox have flash working (only tested with YouTube though).
<keepsake> LOL msged myself
<keepsake> rainabba_: The one I have works for me, so I'll leave it be =P I've had problems before.
<vega> andresmh: the actual file is /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so but then there is the debian "alternatives system" that messes this still up a bit more..
<andresmh> vega, both of the directories you asked me to check are listed in  dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<jumcore> hey, I only get direct rendering activated when I start "glxinfo | grep direct" as root, as normal user not. has someone an idea?
<keepsake> Slart: It was a custom installation.
<Slart> iminhell: it looks fine to me.. make sure you check back to see if someone wants more information
<_wendy_> trailbrain: pastebin?
<vega> andresmh: yeah, the package creates links from there to the actual files
<Susie> Slart: Yes I have seen that, but it did not help me. Only messed up my laptop's display.
<iminhell> Slart: will do, bookmarked. Thanks
<vega> andresmh: ie. you should check those two dirs for other links/files that are NOT links to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<andresmh> should i just remove it somehow then do a find . -name for flash, delete whatever i find and reinstall?
<_wendy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84929/
<jacksonmills> pisse: I actually installed it..
<Susie> xchatlap: My TV does not have vga input
<jacksonmills> pisse: Let me see ..
<vega> andresmh: did you check dpkg --list | grep flash, do you get more than one package?
<andresmh> vega, dpkg --list | grep flash returns only one package
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<vega> andresmh: that's ok then
<andresmh> i think...
<andresmh> dpkg --list | grep flash
<andresmh> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                                                     10.0.12.36ubuntu1                     Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Slart> Susie: well.. that was what I found while googling..
<eseven73> vega: i have 2 flash packages can you see if this is ok or not? http://pastebin/f215f3354
<andresmh> the ii part throws me off
<_wendy_> trailbrain:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/84929/
<andresmh> seems like one single line but i am not sure now
<vega> andresmh: yeah, that's fine
<andresmh> um, so, i am lost now :) what was i supposed to check?
<function1> anyone know what package the binary 'hex' is in ?
<Susie> Slart: I have googled for solutions and search all over the ubuntu forums, but I can't find any solution that works. And I don't know why it doesn't work either.
<vega> andresmh: copypaste output of ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ to pastebin.com
<eseven73> vega: i have 2 flash packages can you see if this is ok or not? http://pastebin/f215f3354
<vega> eseven73: "Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted"
<eseven73> hmm works for me hang on vega
<Flannel> function1: hex
<pisse> jacksonmills: I actually just found another program called Luma.. seems alright
<function1> :S
<zsquareplusc> eseven73: you missed to put a domain name in the url
<Jampiter> ....Anyone at all...
<Slart> !info hexcat | function1, perhaps in this one?
<ubottu> hexcat (source: hexcat): HEX dumping utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.3.2+nmu1 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 56 kB
<n8tuser> who was asking about scanner?  use  sudo sane-find-scanner
<vega> zsquareplusc: yeah, but still result is the same..
<andresmh> vega, http://paste2.org/p/115547
<Susie> xchatlap: Would it still be easier if I used a VGA to S-video cable?
<jacksonmills> pisse: Ok, JXplorer seems to be working for me, not sure what your problem was..
<Slart> !info hex | function1, this one has a file called /bin/hex,
<ubottu> hex (source: hex): hexadecimal dumping tool for Japanese. In component universe, is extra. Version 204-17 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Slart> function1: sorry.. /usr/bin/hex
<eseven73> dang i cant get it to pastebinit, how do i output dpkg --list | grep flash   to pastebinit?
<vega> andresmh: seems ok, what about ls -l /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<function1> meh, not the same thing i was using earlier, but these work thanks
<hischild> eseven73, pipe it to a file, cat the file to pastebinit?
<pisse> jacksonmills: ok.. strange.. hopefully I'll be able to work with this new program then.. again thnx for your help :]
<eseven73> ok ty
<andresmh> http://paste2.org/p/115548
<andresmh> vega, http://paste2.org/p/115548
<kristian2> problem : i want ubuntu 8.10 (+ fully upgraded) to automatically connect to wlan after reboot (without logging in). i've tried to to tick the "system setting" for my wireless and then clicking OK, but it will not remember my setting. (im not sure this will do the job, i was told by someone else)  please, please help! :-(
<vega> andresmh: no problems there either.. do a: find ~/.mozilla -name '*flash*'
<jacksonmills> pisse: :)
<Jampiter> Can no-one help me?
<pretender> Does anyone know if MYOB will work under WINE?  What is the best way to run MYOB in Ubuntu
<Atreides> with what
<Atreides> Jampiter whats your question
<palomer> hrmph
<andresmh> vega, it doesn't find anything
<Walty> Jampiter: what 's the problem?
<palomer> someone remind me what's the term for iterating over a tree
<Atreides> recursion
<duvnell> vaxius: you here right now?
<Atreides> ?
<Atreides> you mean like a binary search tree?
<Susie> Would VGA be easier to use when cloning my desktop to a TV than S-video would? Just in general?
<andresmh> vega, what if i unistall flash completely and then reinstall it?
<andresmh> how would i do that?
<Jampiter> Atreides: Walty: How do I make Ubuntu with Xsane detect my Epson Stylus DX6000 scanner? It detects the printer fine.
<eseven73> vega: http://pastebin.com/f75e33120
<Atreides> Jampiter: one sec
<Jampiter> Ok
<Walty> Jampiter: does it say no device available?
<vega> andresmh: apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jampiter> Walty: Yes
<vega> andresmh: you could try that.. i'm running out of ideas :)
<Slart> pretender: check the application database
<zsquareplusc> Susie: if your TV has a VGA input it will be better than s-video. the later is restricted to rather small resolutions. but many TVs do not have a VGA input
<vega> eseven73: dunno where you got that package from, it's not in intrepid repository
<duvnell> I ended up wiping my 320GB drive, installing XP first on a 100gb partition it created, then installed ubuntu on to a logical partition I created during ubuntu setup.. when when I choose XP from grub, it gives me an UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME blue screen even before the XP logo..   I remembered someone talking about a potential grub problem in intrepid???  if I run the ubuntu updates will that fix it?
<vega> eseven73: flashplugin-nonfree is the one in ubuntu repository
<Jampiter> No, but I'll look now. Thanks :)
<eseven73> vega: from flash's site
<norty> Question: I am running ubuntu 7.04 and when I plug my camera into the usb, I can't seen to find the pictures, I've looked under "Computer" and an external drive isn't there and I've looked under /media/ and it's also not there... where can I find my pictures that are on the camera?
<Susie> zsquareplusc: I mean, would it be easier to get working? That is what I am most concerned with.
<eseven73> vega: the flash .deb file on flash's website is where i got that
<keepsake> Question, which file do I edit to make two of my drives mount at startup? Is it fstab?
<hischild> keepsake, yes
<Slart> keepsake: /etc/fstab
<andresmh> vega, that worked!!
<keepsake> hischild, Slart: thanks!
<Jampiter> Atreides: Yes
<vega> andresmh: weird, well good then i guess :)
<zsquareplusc> Susie: if you TV has a VGA input yes. but as most TVs don't, you would need to get a VGA to S-video or CVBS converter
<andresmh> for some reason if I have Last.fm  running then I got to see a Flash video on FF the sound doesn't play.
<vega> eseven73: didn't know adobe also provides one.. i'd just the one provided by ubuntu
<vega> anyway, gotta go
<andresmh> even if i quit Last.fm, the sound doesn't play
<eseven73> ok
<keepsake> What do I set as "dump" and "pass" in fstab?
<Lasiv> there is no BitchX package?? blasphemy!
<danst> does anyone know howto make the picture frame plasmoid reload the picture folder? right now i am using "kquitapp plasma" which is not so nice...
<peleg> Do you know how to clean Evolution's temporary files?
<keepsake> 0 and 0?
<eseven73> ty for checking vega
<peleg> Evolution keeps more than one gig of data in my .evolution folder
<Susie> zsquareplusc: Yeah, I would need to get the converter, because I don't have a vga input. But since the configuring problems are with the computer, that would be an easier option than just plan S-video right?
<Jampiter> Atreides: Thanks for the help :)
<Antonz> !join #Chinese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #Chinese
<Thisdude> arg neone have ne experiance with dlink wireless adsl routers?, i've allready got a adsl router that is working, but i want to put my dlink wireless router on the network just as a switch
<Slart> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jampiter> Atreides: Thanks :)
<aboucher> how can i update my sources.lst
<guntbert> keepsake: yes, but have a look at man fstab in any case :)
<Susie> zsquareplusc: I ask because I find numerous questions about S-video problems and very few for VGA problems
<Thisdude> the manual is conpletely useless
<Antonz> Thanks
<keepsake> guntbert: Okay, thanks!
<zsquareplusc> Susie: not sure. these adapters are not always working well. if you haev an s-video output i'd try to get it working. you probably need to set the desktop resolution to 1024x768 or 800x600.
<aboucher> how can i update my sources.lst
<eeexception> Hi, I have one a little question. I have a dispute about it with my girlfriend=) So could you tell me why you could like Russia, if you like it?
<Flannel> eeexception: Please take it elsewhere
<zsquareplusc> Susie: and for for many graphic cards haev a tool that helps configuring the output. atitvout exitsts for example IIRC
<stvcc> en francais
<keepsake> guntbert: What should I put under "options"?
<Slart> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<stvcc> !fr
<keepsake> guntbert: Can I put none?
<Antonz> !fr
<Susie> zsquareplusc: I am aware of the atitivout tool, but I'm using an intel graphics card
<guntbert> keepsake: one moment please
<Slart> stvcc: type "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<Thisdude> eeexception: making it off of black markets dealing in everyday items
<stvcc> ok sorry
<Slart> stvcc: no worries =)
<eeexception> Flannel: I know that this channel is not for such questions, but I do not know anywhere places where I could meet people from other different countries
<ganeshredcobra> hai
<stvcc> ubuntu Fr it realy a another server  or just another channel ?
<ganeshredcobra> any one dr
<Slart> stvcc: it's just another channel
<ganeshredcobra> whats this
<Susie> zsquareplusc: I know my resolution is currently higher than 1024 x 768. Do you think simply changing it to a lower resolution would solve the problem?
<stvcc> slart ok tanck
<stvcc> ..
<aboucher> ihow do i update my sources.lst
<stvcc> tanks
<Slart> stvcc: you're welcome
<Flannel> aboucher: What do you need to update?
<Slart> aboucher: with a text-editor?
<Thisdude> arg neone have ne experiance with dlink wireless adsl routers?, i've allready got a adsl router that is working, but i want to put my dlink wireless router on the network just as a switch
<zsquareplusc> Susie: possibly. i would at least try that
<keepsake> aboucher: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<jron> I'm using a BCM4312 wifi card and b43-fwcutter to install it. I've removed network manager (because it SUCKS). now, lshw  -C network shows my wifi card as "UNCLAIMED" can anyone help me out?! The forums are killing me!!! =)
<moDumass> morning all, anyone skilled in xorg.conf ness? ive made adjustments to try and enable 1440x900@60 but its doesnt seem to be recognised
<keepsake> aboucher: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, sorry
<aboucher> how do i update the sorces.lst
<aboucher> *sources
<Flannel> aboucher: What are you trying to change?
<keepsake> aboucher: type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in Terminal, then make the changes.
<aboucher> just trying to update them
<zsquareplusc> aboucher: update to what? do you want to upgrade your install to an other release?
<funbitz1> hi. my system monitor doesn't "rest" ever, I mean the processor is always at 20% a core and about 10% the other (core 2 duo 8200). is the monitor itself eating resources?!
<eeexception> Thisdude: thanks, unusual and supper answer=)
<Flannel> aboucher: What do you mean update?
<Rew> can anyone tell me how to see my cpu's operating frequency?
<aboucher> you can update your sources i just forgot what the command was
<Professor_K> how can I switch workspace using the keyboard in kubuntu please?
<keepsake> Rew: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Flannel> aboucher: "update" doesn't make any sense in relation to sources.list, what are you trying to change in it?
<guntbert> keepsake: none is not ok, use at least the "type of mount", eg rw (for read-write)
<keepsake> guntbert: ah, okay, thanks! =)
<zsquareplusc> aboucher: i dont think so. what you can update is the package list with apt-get update. that uses sources.list but isn't changing it
<aboucher> thats what i eant package list sorry
<aboucher> * meant
<Rew> keepsake: that doesn't say the operating frequ
<Flannel> aboucher: sudo apt-get update
<aboucher> thank you
<pianoboy3333> Is there a reason an iPod Touch won't mount on my computer? and how come gtkpod can't write to it
<guntbert> keepsake: yw :)
<eeexception> Professor_K: Ctrl+Alt+Left arrow or right does they work?
<exodus_ms> aboucher, This might help in the future --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781352
<BellinXFelon> how do i burn a dvd from an .avi file in xubuntu 8.04
<keepsake> Rew: Isn't the frequency just CPU MHz?
<idejmcd> anyone know anything abuot audible.com drm files?  i want to beable to play them in rythmbox
<andresmh> is XVidCap supposed to be the "recommended" screencapture software for Ubuntu?
<Professor_K> eeexception: that's how I used to do in ubuntu but for some reason it doesnt work in kubuntu
<ciput> hi
<keepsake> andresmh: I think PrtScrn above Insert is the ideal =P
<ciput> ollllllo
<andresmh> keepsake, hehe, i meant screen capture as in creating a video of what's happening on the screen, not still image
<pataca> alguien en español
<Flannel> !es | pataca
<ubottu> pataca: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kleedrac_work> Is there any way to change the Windows XP virtual memory settings from an ubuntu live disc?
<keepsake> andresmh: Oh, haha, my bad.
<exodus_ms> !es
<Rew> keepsake: yeah... i think i figured it out thanks, I needed to do some math :)
<kifo> hello hello
<BellinXFelon> how can i burn dvds in xubuntu from avi files?
<kifo> BellinXFelon: get a dvd burner
<kifo> ?
<aboucher> how do i check what version of ubuntu i have
<Guest12128> hi, do you know if nvidia propietary driver 180 version will be incluided in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<keepsake> aboucher: uname -a
<eeexception> Professor_K: so I am not sure but in KDE there is keyboard shortcat manager.
<aboucher> ok
<kleedrac_work> Bellin: Easiest to transcode them first using mplayer
<zsquareplusc> aboucher: lsb_release -a
<BellinXFelon> ok transcode then burn
<kleedrac_work> Bellin: You should be able to google that easily enough anyhow ;)
<Susie> zsquareplusc: Okay, I tried some different resolutions. It did not help, but when I click the Detect Displays button in the resolution dialog box, I can at least get the tv to flicker
<keepsake> aboucher: If you meant like, 8.04 or 8.10 or something in those lines, then it's lsb_release -a like zsquareplusc said
<Susie> zsquareplusc: At one point it even detected "unknown" on the side of my laptop monitor, but I can't seem to get it to do that again.
<andresmh> anyone, what is a good replacement of Camtasia for Ubuntu?
<eseven73> andresmh: i dont think one really exists
<Professor_K> eeexception: yeah I just found it and set the appropriate shortcuts. Thanks for the help tho
<zsquareplusc> Susie: the tv can not really be auto detected, it may be to detect that a tv is present but not its capabilities
<andresmh> eseven73, so how do people create those videos of Ubuntu?
<Susie> zsquareplusc: So...what should I do then?
<eseven73> there are screen capturing software, but nothing like Camtasia studio lol
<zsquareplusc> Susie: did you try the tool from the i855-crt package?
<andresmh> eseven73, what is the popular screen capturing software in ubuntu then? :)
<peleg> How much time should take a kino import? I am trying to import to kino a 170MB .mov file, and it's "importing" it for more than 5 minutes now; also, it does not take more than 4% cpu, I don't know why. Any idea?
<Susie> zsquareplusc: I don't think so. How do I get this package?
<andresmh> XVidCam is not working for me, hopefully you suggest a different one :)
<guntbert> usb external HD, automounted. I want to know, where the default permissions for the mountpoint (usually /media/<Label>) are set, I think hal manages that now
<eseven73> i'd like to know that myself andresmh :)   but intil theres one even close to camtasia, im not even gonna bother
<andresmh> eseven73, sad
<keepsake> guntbert: I think it's "rw, noexec, nosuid, nodev"
<zsquareplusc> Susie: if you have intrepid, its probably i810switch.  use synaptic, system->admin->packages menu  or sudo apt-get install xxx
<keepsake> guntbert: wait, I think I'm wrong, give me a sec
<guntbert> keepsake: you misunderstood, I want to know the config-file, where the default permissions are set :)
<keepsake> guntbert: oh, I see
<Susie> zsquareplusc: Okay. I found it. Should I try i810switch crt on?
<RezPhreak> I have a box that after I reboot won't let me VNC into it. It also doesn't like the monitor being disconnected from it, which I'd like to be able to do as well. 8.04LTS Desktp Edition.
<eseven73> andresmh: this is kinda a lot of homework way of doing it, but you could try to look up like "Compiz" on youtube, and look in the comments of those vids, usually someone will ask "OMG!! ZOMG! What did u use to make this video?!11oneone" and see what they use LOL
<eeboy> What is the name of the remote desktop application (VNC) that comes standard with 8.04?
<zsquareplusc> Susie: i don't know. i neither use TV out nor do i have an intel. maybe there is a !man page
<Lasiv> hrrm, I installed Kismet and now I can;t access any wireless networks
<RezPhreak> eeboy vinagret I believe.
<keepsake> guntbert: aha, found it. "gksudo gconf-editor" then system -> storage -> default options
<Susie> zsquareplusc: All right. I'll give it a try anyway then...I guess...
<keepsake> guntbert: or at least that seems like where the options are
<zsquareplusc> Susie: the worst thing that can happen is taht you switch off your current screen ;-)  but that should not be permanent, just for the current session
<Turl> anyone tried devede?
<anasmar> Hola a tod@s.
<eeboy> RezPhreak: Hmmm... I did a whereis on vinagret and don't come up with anything.... any other suggestions?
<Turl> eeboy: try which
<Turl> which vinagret
<Susie> zsquareplusc: Yeah, it only says "Enabling CRT display..." then nothing happens still
<Turl> or run a "updatedb" and then check
<eeboy> Turl: Nothing...
<Susie> zsquareplusc: I have to be going anyway now. I'll work more on it later. Maybe I will try a VGA adapter too at some point. Thank you so much for your help!
<zsquareplusc> Susie: the term ctf usually refers to the analog VGA port. it may haev a different name for the tv out
<guntbert> keepsake: thx, but alas that seems to apply only to the filesystems mentioned there
<TravisD> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro 4,1. I've looked around on the internet to hopefully resolve the following issue, but anything I have found is either outdated or too technical. Anyways, I'm able to connecto to unsecure wireless networks, and also WEP encrypted wireless networks. The university I am at uses WPA-2 TTLS-PAP authentication, and I am unable to connect to this network. Is anyone willing to help me with this problem?
<eseven73> 'locate vinagret' might work too
<Turl> find / | grep vinagret
<Turl> try that eeboy
<keepsake> guntbert: What kind of fs are you trying to modify?
<RezPhreak> I have a box that after I reboot won't let me VNC into it. It also doesn't like the monitor being disconnected from it, which I'd like to be able to do as well. 8.04LTS Desktp Edition.
<deftop> how can I set the port number to use with x11vnc?
<zsquareplusc> TravisD: TTLS-PAP? not AES or TKIP?
<TravisD> zsquareplusc: I'm not sure if I understand the question. I believe it uses TTLS-PAP, haha. Are AES and TKIP alternatives?
<eseven73> RezPhreak: i use xtightvncserver and xtightvnc have you tried those?
<RezPhreak> no I havent
<eseven73> there in the repos :)
<eseven73> they're*
<zsquareplusc> TravisD: these two are encryption methods usually used with WPA2
<RezPhreak> I may have to try those.
<TravisD> zsquareplusc: Ah, well, I guess our univeristy maybe has a strange setup then -- do you have some tips as to how I might dig to the bottom of my problems
<eeboy> Turl: It took a while... but nothing.... I am guessing vinagret is not the app installed eh?
<guntbert> keepsake: its nothing urgent, of course I can chmod the mountpoint after the mount happened, but out of curiosity I wanted to know where those things are set (in this case its a simple ext3fs)
<zsquareplusc> TravisD: heh, no, not really. i'm happy when i don't have wireless problems :/
<Turl> eeboy, then it isn't in your system :p
<eeboy> Turl: But I am using it...
<Turl> or maybe vinagret is mispelled (?)
<guntbert> eeboy: its vinagre :)
<TravisD> Haha. Do you know how to use wpa_supplicant? I've heard some people say they can connect with that, instead of using NetworkManager
<Turl> TravisD, NetworkManager uses wpa_supplicant afaik
<eeboy> Turl: guntbert: It is indeed vinagre!
<jpjacobs> TravisD, that's the backend
<Killer--Tux> hello
<Turl> try Wicd TravisD
<pete_> has anyone got Flash sound to work on 8.10?
<zsquareplusc> TravisD: no, i have WPA2 with TKIP/AES and that worked with hardy and intrepid default install
<Turl> pete_, it works by default
<eseven73> RezPhreak: also x11vnc is good too, i use x11vnc as the server i just type 'x11vnc -display :0' and on the client computer i type 'vncviewer 192.168.0.199:0'
<eseven73> very easy
<Killer--Tux> i recently installed ubuntu 8.10 and want to install comp
<pete_> Welll i can't get it to work on either 710 or 804
<TravisD> Turl:  I connected successfully _once_ with Wicd, but I do not know if it was just fluke-chance or if I simply cannot repeat the steps that I took that time (I don't really know what happened)
<guntbert> eeboy: of course :), you can find such things in the menu-editor, btw
<eyp810> ?hey eny one how can help whith mythtv HDTV?
<Turl> pete_, 8.10 brings flash 10 which solves the sound issue
<exodus_ms> Killer--Tux, Do you mean 'Install completely?"
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<pete_> thanks thurl I'll try again
<Killer--Tux> no install compiz
<neosisani> hi, what does console in ubuntu look like? I have to go to friend's place tommorow to fix X, and i'm wondering if i can run stuff like irssi, finch, lynx, links, vi...
<keepsake> Killer--Tux: Isn't compiz installed by default?
<exodus_ms> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ocRob> neosisani: just a bash shell
<raylu> neosisani: it's just a standard tty
<eeboy> guntbert: Where is the menu editor?
<raylu> neosisani: by console, do you mean terminal or shell?
<Turl> neosisani, surely you can
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<neosisani> shell and stuff you get by default with ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> neosisani: you can. some of these might need to be installed, but they are all available. at least a vim vim minimal and w3m should be there by default
<j0nr> evening all
<keepsake> eeboy: Right click on Application or something, and it's right there
<neosisani> ok thanks, if i have more problems i'll come here somehow and ask
<j0nr> can any one help me get server edition connected to the network please?
<eeboy> keepsake: Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Killer--Tux it should have beeninstalled but if your video hardware was not recognized you are in vesa 1024x768 mode and will not show effects'
<Turl> j0nr: ethernet?
<guntbert> eeboy: right-click on the ubuntu-icon / Edit menus, choose an entry, right-click/properties
<Jack_Sparrow> j0nr /j #ubuntu-server wold be a better choice
<Turl> you should ifup eth0 (replace eth0 with your device) and then dhclient eth0
<peleg> it's more than 20 minutes now... still kino tries to import my 170MB .mov file. What can I do? How much time should it take?
<j0nr> Turl: yes, ethernet
<Killer--Tux> ok i see
<Turl> try what I said
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Turl
<ubottu> Turl, please see my private message
<j0nr> Jack_Sparrow: will try that if needs be.
<j0nr> Turl: is that a string of commands?
<Turl> j0nr, run ifconfig eth0
<Turl> and then dhclient eth0
<Turl> remember to replace eth0
<Turl> s/ifconfig/ifup
 * raylu thinks j0nr should reconsider using server edition
<TravisD> Can I download a wicd package for ubuntu 8.10 so that I can put it on a thumb drive and restart in ubuntu to give it a whirl?
<Jack_Sparrow> j0nr To get good help requires a good question with the facts needed like what hardware/chipset ou have (network) and what flavor of ubuntu and how it was installed etc and if it is in a vm or a real install etc
<raylu> TravisD: wicd? unetbootin is probably what you want
<aero1> can someone please help me with a sound problem?
<j0nr> Jack_Sparrow: apologies for lack of detail, i'm still learning
<raylu> !sound | aero1
<ubottu> aero1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bpat1434> Anyone mount an nfs share in Vista and know how to fix the uid/gid issue?
<TravisD> raylu: what is unetbootin?
<Turl> TravisD, try downloading the packages and install them on ubuntu
<graft> hiya, i got me a nippon labs SATA/IDE to USB2 adaptor, hooked it up to my IDE drive; ubuntu seems to recognize the disk, but no partitions - i am unable to mount it as an ext3 drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> j0nr no, just ring to get ou the help ou need
<Turl> aren't them on the CD?
<raylu> TravisD: what is wicd? google for unetbootin, please
<Jack_Sparrow> trying
<graft> anyone got a clue what i can do?
<raylu> graft: show the errors from mounting
<Turl> raylu, he needs wicd, not unetbootin
<eseven73> ubuntu server is probably NOT the correct distro to learn on, no GUI and what not
<TravisD> Turl, I am on campus now, and do not have wireless internet in Ubuntu. I'm in MacOS right now
<raylu> Turl, TravisD: oh...misunderstood
<Wald1> Anyone know how to change the Menu Bar icon in 8.04? All the tutorials I've found are for earlier versions and don't work
<graft> raylu: the usual, "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, etc."
<Jack_Sparrow> TravisD see aptoncd or burn var/cache/apt/archives after a dl on a dif box
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
 * raylu afk
<Jack_Sparrow> Wald1 If you mean the one with the ubuntu logo, we wont help you with that in here
<cyber_cop> hi channell
<Turl> TravisD, -> http://apt.wicd.net/wicd_1.5.6_all.deb
<cyber_cop> I'am Turkish ubuntu user
<cyber_cop> ubuntu 8.10 video converter please ???
<Turl> TravisD, idk if it depends on something else though
<Jack_Sparrow> TravisD the deb is one thing, the dependencies are another
<TravisD> Turl thanks!
<Wald1> Eh, not a well-looked-upon mod, huh?
<cyber_cop> all formats
<Turl> cyber_cop: ffmpeg
<cyber_cop> video converter
<Jack_Sparrow> Wald1 No
<TravisD> I could also wait to install it later. I would just like to see if it works first haha
<gawd> Hello, World!
<cyber_cop> Turl: all formats converter ??
<j0nr> Turl: Thanks! That did it.
<TravisD> Its frustrating. I want to make the switch to Ubuntu (I'm a CS student, and its an incredibly nice environment), but without the luxuries I have running other OS's, its hard
<c40s> /server irc.virtualife.com.br
<Turl> cyber_cop: yes
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i need help, what i want to do is set it up so Picasa pops up when i plug in my Camera (rebel XSi/450d).. F-spot used to come up, but for some reason they dont see my camera anymore
<ToddEDM> would anyone care to help?
<cyber_cop> Turl: thank you very much
<Turl> cyber_cop: no problem ;)
<graft> huh... if i try fdisk /dev/sdc, it says "Unable to read /dev/sdc"
<deftop_> I've connected remotely to my ubuntu machine with VNC
<raylu> graft: sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> graft sudo fdisk -l    last letter is l
<Jack_Sparrow> L
<graft> raylu: i'm root
<deftop_> but I can't launch any programs on it
<ToddEDM> i see my camera when i goto PLACES, but nothing in picasa or F-spot
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: that's not the problem
<deftop_> it always says "Starting <program name>..." in the taskbar, disappears after a bit, and never launches the program
<deftop_> what could this be?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > graft
<ubottu> graft, please see my private message
<raylu> deftop_: can you start a terminal?
<deftop_> nope
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: again, not the problem
<deftop_> tried starting firefox, terminal, even calculator
<deftop_> nothing works
<deftop_> the programs that are already open work fine
<graft> Jack_Sparrow: i sudo -i'd... also fdisk -l won't list /dev/sdc
<moDumass>  1440x900? anybody got that res working on 8.10? if its lcd can i plz see your xorg.conf file because mine wont go
<raylu> deftop_: strange. do you need to vnc into an existing session
<legine> Hello there. I got a problem with upgrade ubuntu from dapper to hardy. The Upgrade app says I have no ubuntu-desktop packet installed. synaptic says there is no such package in repository. Anyone clues? I am very unfamiliar with ubuntu :P
<raylu> deftop_: or is starting a new one an option?
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu him running as root is a problem if he set a root password.
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: why would that be?
<zsquareplusc> graft: fdisk only works if the disk has a partition. flash memory SD, CF, USB is often formated without one
<deftop_> raylu: I'm in an existing session right now... not sure how I'd make it do a new one
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu read the link
<deftop_> raylu: I set up the server over ssh
<deftop_> and I'm using x11vnc
<raylu> deftop_: well, it's easier if you just use x11 forwarding over ssh and start a gnome session
<raylu> deftop_: than using vnc. the only disadvantage is that you can't vnc into an existing session
<c_newbie> hi, i want to build my own php5*deb because the 64bit problem with stream_select(), how to make sure the compilation under the right patter cflags "-O1"
<legine> deftop have you tried useing commandline?
<Jack_Sparrow> graft fdisk -l should show all recognized drives, if it doesnt see a usb drive that is a dif matter
<deftop_> raylu: I tried using x11 forwarding over ssh but couldn't get it working cause of the DISPLAY variable
<deftop_> legine: how so? I'm connected via ssh
<raylu> c_newbie: how are you building it? make?
<raylu> deftop_: what ssh client?
<deftop_> raylu: putty
<graft> Jack_Sparrow: oh wait i think i might know the problem, the disk might need to be in master mode rather than slave...
<raylu> deftop_: connection > ssh > x11?
<smacfarl> the amarok people just sent me over here to find out who in Ubuntu land builds amarok 2.0
<legine> Ohh so you on a win machine going through putty on a linux server?
<deftop_> legine: yeah
<deftop_> raylu: one moment
<Jack_Sparrow> graft some have a stand alone setting as well if needed
<moDumass> aaargghh so "screens and graphics" is not around in 8.10, which is great if it worked, but it hasnt recognised my lcd and i cant make it change, any ideas?
<raylu> smacfarl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/amarok
<deftop_> raylu: oh I didn't even know these options were here... heh.. I'll try enabling x11 support ;)
<legine> deftop_ and now you want to start firefox by forwarding it to your windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> smacfarl wrong room for that..  perhaps -motu
<aboucher> what should i use for dvd ripping
<deftop_> legine: yeah
<legine> ahh.
<raylu> er...
<raylu> legine, deftop_: no
<deftop_> do I have to set an x11 display location?
<raylu> he wants to start it on the remote machine and forward the entire screen to windows
<deftop_> yeah that
<Turl> for the amarok guy, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/amarok
<zsquareplusc> deftop_: did you run a gui app with sudo instead of gksu?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i need help, what i want to do is set it up so Picasa pops up when i plug in my Camera (rebel XSi/450d).. F-spot used to come up, but for some reason they dont see my camera anymore...i see my camera when i goto PLACES, but nothing in picasa or F-spot
<raylu> zsquareplusc: not even close. read scrollback please
<meslash> If xorg.conf is now empty, where am I supposed to put config settings for my touchpad?
<legine> I dont think that works with putty
<zsquareplusc> raylu: i did and it can be a problem
<raylu> meslash: i believe intrepid leaves it empty for X to figure out
<deftop_> raylu: what should I set X11 display location to?
<raylu> zsquareplusc: not even close to _his_ problem. again, read scrollback
<meslash> Yep, but can I still put config settings in?
<raylu> deftop_: leave it blank
<deftop_> not working then =/
<raylu> meslash: maybe. i'm not sure
<deftop_> still says no display specified
<raylu> deftop_: did you start an x server?
<zsquareplusc> raylu: using x11 instead of fixing his vnc session isn't close either ;-)
<deftop_> I did this:
<deftop_>  ssh -f -T -X derefed@Ubuntu-Vaio firefox
<raylu> zsquareplusc: but i'm giving him a better solution :D
<meslash> Hmm.  OK, thx raylu.
<raylu> deftop_: wait, wtf?
<deftop_> ?
<raylu> deftop_: i thought you were using putty?
<legine> Anyone knows the ubuntu-desktop package?
<deftop_> yeah
<deftop_> I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Running%20GUI%20Programs
<deftop_> in putty I typed that command
<eseven73> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<raylu> deftop_: but that's assuming you're using the unix ssh client
<deftop_> oh
<deftop_> in that case, how do I do it from putty?
<high-freq> can't say wtf anymore?
<zsquareplusc> raylu: x11 forwarding isn't better if the other end is windoze. i did that and its slow. X11 over internet is also slow. vnc works better if the network has higher lattencies
<raylu> deftop_: echo $DISPLAY
<ruslan> test
<deftop_> raylu: it shows nothing
<raylu> zsquareplusc: perhaps. but i also have no clue what is wrong
<raylu> deftop_: did you run an X server on your windows machine?
<deftop_> zsquareplusc: I don't care about speed I just need access to firefox from this machine for like 5 mins
<deftop_> raboo: no =/
<outoftime> hi all - does anyone have a favorite browser to use with E17?
<andresmh> how do i know if i have compiz fusion?
<deftop_> raylu*
<andresmh> or just compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> high-freq No, and saying again after the factoid is really pushing your luck
<raylu> deftop_: in that case, i think you want the "links" package
<legine> raylu deftop_ putty is only a commandline thingy. You need some other app to make the connection
<high-freq> what is wrong with saying it?
<legine> so far I know
<deftop_> raylu: is that a text-based browser?
<moDumass> hey please help me with this, google has so far not spat out a workable answer, i have a 1440x900@60 19 inch lcd, in the past i would select generic 19 inch lcd with that res from screens and graphics but there is no screens and graphics, any ides?
<raylu> deftop_: yep
<zsquareplusc> deftop_: you have an x-server on the wondows box? like xming?
<legine> deftop_ yes
<deftop_> can't use text-based
<deftop_> already tried those
<raylu> deftop_: ? why?
<deftop_> see I screwed up my router and I've been trying to get in to fix it
<graft> nope, that in't it
<high-freq> weird that they can say all sorts of stuff on tv and radio but u can't say that
<Jack_Sparrow> high-freq Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<deftop_> but my router apparently outputs bad HTML that the text-based browsers won't display properly
<raylu> high-freq: in the US, perhaps :P
<Terrasque> deftop_: ssh tcp port tunneling
<Turl> moDumass, screen resolution? see in prefs menu
<deftop_> so I can never hit the submit button on forms because they are never rendered
<raylu> deftop_: i still think you should spend 60 seconds and give links a shot
<deftop_> I already tried lynx, w3m, and elinks
<deftop_> they all didn't work
<raylu> oh :(
<moDumass> Turl, yhe its not one of the options i can select in prefs.. its in xorg.conf, but hasnt translated across. its also not in nvidia-settings
<aero1> Hi everyone, can someone help me with sound issues?  My sound card is detected, sound modules loaded, alsa selectec (I did everything that link asked me to check my system)
<aero1> short of recompiling new sound drivers
<raylu> in that case, you're back to setting up an X11 server. i recommend Xming
<aero1> my sound card used to work (I have T61 thinkpad)
<deftop_> I'd be willing to setup this X server thing on windows... is xming pretty straightforward to get going?
<Terrasque> deftop_: ssh port forwarding, either directly to router:80 or set up a vnc server and port forward to that, connect, and start firefox.
<raylu> deftop_: extremely
<aero1> I reinstalled ubuntu (same version), upgraded, and no sound
<deftop_> k I'll give it a shot brb
<deftop_> wait
<deftop_> Terrasque: ssh port forwarding? how can I do that?
<Terrasque> deftop_: what client do you use to ssh?
<aero1> someone help me with sound issues?
<deftop_> putty
<bre4kbeat> where are my fonts in 8.04?
<Terrasque> deftop_: Putty configuration -> Connection -> SSH -> Tunnels
<hischild> !fonts | bre4kbeat
<ubottu> bre4kbeat: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<smacfarl> raylu: SO I am looking at the source package page for amarok http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/amarok Do I go the the debain source package repository to get all the headers I need to build this?
<bre4kbeat> where is the physical folder
<robb_m> bre4kbeat, it should be /usr/share/fonts iirc
<Terrasque> deftop_: source port is port on local machine, destination is ip:port
<bre4kbeat> thanks
<vampirefrog> hi. I'm trying to run my monitors at 100Hz, now they both run at 85Hz... any ideas? it works in windows, they both run fine at 100Hz
<Terrasque> deftop_: so source 8080, then destination router_ip:80 - then connect to localhost:8080
<vampirefrog> also i doubt it has to do with the fact that it's a dual head setup
<bre4kbeat> do i put the.ttf fonts in the font folder or in truetype?
<deftop_> okay
<rs-friends> hello
<rs-friends> i got a problem with alsamixer and volumcontrol, when i starte i a get error, coul  coul not finde devoice
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  i resolved my video problem by installing 32 bit instead of 64 bit.  is my computer somehow slowed down by this decision?  like, does it still utilize both cores and whatnot?
<Terrasque> deftop_: some web interfaces does "clever stuff" that break the forwarding (hard code url in links for example), and then you'll need to use vnc instad.
<rs-friends> what can i do?
<robb_m> bre4kbeat, in truetype
<deftop_> Terrasque: so once I log in through ssh I can open a browser on my local machine and point it to localhost:8080?
<legine> Terrasque isnt vnc a linux app?
<Terrasque> legine: vnc is a protocol
<Terrasque> deftop_: yes, if port tunnel is set up correctly :)
<legine> does windows understand vnc?
<rs-friends> i got a problem with alsamixer and volumcontrol, when i starte i a get error, coul  coul not finde devoice
<Terrasque> legine: there are windows clients that connect to vnc, yes
<robb_m> legine, if you install a program for vnc it does....
<bre4kbeat> robb_m, hey man how to i set the permission to allow me to move it there?
<Terrasque> legine: its a bit like asking "does windows support mp3?" - well, yes, if you install a program that play mp3's it does :)
<legine> Yea sure. But not nativly
<deftop_> Terrasque: It worked!!!
<deftop_> wow
<deftop_> thank you
<deftop_> this is exactly what I needed
<FloodBot2> deftop_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legine> mp3 support is shipped by microsoft these days :P s
<rs-friends> i got a problem with alsamixer and volumcontrol, when i starte i a get error, coul  coul not finde devoice
<legine> great. I am astonished
<lahori> i want help installing my wireless drivers for (Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG) on ubuntu 8.10
<robb_m> sudo mv path/to/font /usr/share/fonts/truetype i think....bre4kbeat
<exodus_ms> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Terrasque> deftop_: good :) and remember that ssh port tunneling is a very useful tool, for a lot of stuff :D
<bre4kbeat> its gonna give me an error
<deftop_> indeed
 * robb_m doesnt quite remember sorry...
<zsquareplusc> bre4kbeat, robb_m you can install fonts in your home too. ~/.fonts iirc
<robb_m> zsquareplusc, yeah, i just thought of that too....
<bre4kbeat> zsquareplusc, i was just dragging and dropping
<robb_m> zsquareplusc, you have to manually create that folder....
<bre4kbeat> but i dont have permission
<spenney> I'
<mnemonic76> I have a problem with the tooltips in gtkpod disappearing almost instantly!
<Terrasque> deftop_: as a bonus it's encrypted, so no snooping on the stream too. You can even make it work as a socks proxy. It's all kinds of awesome, and one of the reasons for why ssh is my #1 favorite tool
<robb_m> bre4kbeat, run gksudo nautilus then try it again....
<zsquareplusc> robb_m: creating a folder in your own home shouldn't be too difficult ;-)
<spenney> I've recently run into problems updating ubuntu.  It can't find a bunch of my repositories.
<spenney> Is there any reason that a bunch of the repositories would stop working?
<wcdl> is anyone having problems with skype?
<mnemonic76> I read a post from some guy with the same problem in Fedora 8, but can't find anyone else with my problem in Hardy.
<bre4kbeat> whats that?
<bre4kbeat> i just want to unlock it so i can paste it
<wcdl> is anyone having problems with skype?
<bre4kbeat> set permission
<Terrasque> legine: http://www.tightvnc.com/ - just for the record :)
<bre4kbeat> idk how
<AzizLight> I have a set of aliases in .bash_aliases. everytime I use them I can't use auto-completion anymore, but if I use the full commands auto-completion works again. How can I enable auto-completion for my aliases please?
<legine> Ahh ty will read it :)
<rs-friends> i got a problem with alsamixer and volumcontrol, when i starte i a get error, coul  coul not finde devoice
<mnemonic76> Tooltips work in other programs, but they are only up for like one second in gtkpod. Is there a way to fix that short of hacking the source and recompiling?
<legine> and bookmarked ... :)
<exodus_ms> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kane77> wcdl, I only have issues with their proprietary protocol so I don't use it ;)
<bre4kbeat> ok the owner of the folder is root, so im not the owner...how can i swap over to root and set the permission on folders....anyone please?
<exodus_ms> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wcdl> Kane, i mean sound problems
<andresmh> is there a way to check the signal strength of a Mobile Broadband Connection? Currently I can only connect/disconnect from the system tray but I don't know how to check the signal strength
<legine> back to my problem, where can I get ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop or eubuntu-desktop?
<Juniper> www.ubuntu.com
<Juniper> @_@
<wcdl> i can hear other people but they can't hear me
<legine> haha.
<kane77> wcdl, do you have audio recording device set properly?
<ryxxed> i want to install ubuntu 8.10 over kubuntu 8.10
<mnemonic76> legine get a torrent from ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ryxxed> what would be the best way of doing this with losing least amount of data
<lahori> in order to install the WLAN drivers for my (Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG) .. I need to compile the following package ieee80211-1.2.18.tgz... but am facing some problem while compiling it.. some kind of error.. could somebody please guide me
<wcdl> yes
<legine> No I have ubuntu installed I just want to upgrade, and the upgrade app is complaining those packages are missing...
<Jack_Sparrow> legine sudo apt-get ubuntu0desktop   should do what ou want  .. from a term of course
<exodus_ms> !details | lahori
<ubottu> lahori: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mnemonic76> How can I install another version of Ubuntu alongside my main Hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> legine sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<exodus_ms> i.e. what is the error?
<Juniper> My wireless stopped working without any real reason to. I think I know the root of the problem and how to fix, but I'm having some questions. See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#WIRELESS:
<Terrasque> Jack_Sparrow: sudo apt-get *install* ubuntu-desktop :)
<legine> it says no such package
<zsquareplusc> mnemonic76: dual boot, chroot, virtual machine. whatever you like
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonic76 install the other version in it's own partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Terrasque thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mnemonic76> Yeah, dual boot is the ticket.
<rdw200169> mp
<Xcerca> is there a chan for ubuntu programing ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !netsplit
<bre4kbeat> sudo mv /home/clint/Desktop/arfmoochikncheez.ttf /usr/share/fonts
<bre4kbeat> does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> Xcerca there are channels for most programming languages, but not necessarilly for ubuntu
<bre4kbeat> can find the file
<mnemonic76> Just make another root partition and let the installer put it in there? The installer should know to use the existing swap partition right?
<usser_> wth??
<usser_> reverse netsplit?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i need help, what i want to do is set it up so Picasa pops up when i plug in my Camera (rebel XSi/450d).. F-spot used to come up, but for some reason they dont see my camera anymore...i see my camera when i goto PLACES, but nothing in picasa or F-spot
<bre4kbeat> net split
<bre4kbeat> sudo mv /home/clint/Desktop/arfmoochikncheez.ttf /usr/share/fonts
<mnemonic76> thanks, later
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM does picassa see it now if run manually
<dabadan> hey, what kind of proxy can i use to connect to irc?
<dabadan> iam not interested in psybnc, i mainly want it to just hide my host
<Xcerca> Jack_Sparrow , how do you see the source for all of these programs ?  any general way ?
<lahori> exodus_ms: I am using ubuntu 8.10, WLAN card (Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG).. I am following the step-by-step guide at http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL ... the problem occurs when i "make" ieee80211-1.1.14 ...
<lahori> the error is
<lahori> /home/atif/Desktop/ieee80211-1.2.18/ieee80211_module.c: In function ‘ieee80211_init’:
<lahori> /home/atif/Desktop/ieee80211-1.2.18/ieee80211_module.c:268: error: ‘proc_net’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<Jack_Sparrow> dabadan offtopic...  try #freenode and ask about a cloak
<therealnanotube> dabadan: you could sign up on freenode for a hidden ip (it's called a "cloak").
<breta> Hi, does anyone try to set runlevel in which tha machine boots in bootloader? I tried howtos for another distros, but without success...
<riegersn> is the nvidia driver issue fixed for intrepid and the new xorg version ? i'm dying to upgrade the distro!
<lahori> and it gives few more errors like that and stops
<happy_mart> #django
<nrb> hi
<therealnanotube> dabadan: but it will of course, only work on freenode, not on any other irc servers :)
<moDumass> morning all, i cant get my res working, this is my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/d70f78e22 ive tried so many ways to get this going, please look it over and if the flaw is stuoid please point it out becuase i well, just dont know enough
<breta> * has anyone tried
<dabadan> Jack_Sparrow, therealnanotube, i can host host on a friends dedicated server
<Jack_Sparrow> !django
<ubottu> django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<dabadan> i used psybnc until now, but what i want is  just a "cloak", maybe socks proxy are right for me?
<AzizLight> is it a good idea to install kubuntu-restricted-extras or is there a better way to install the codecs to be able to listen to mp3,wav,aac and watch avi,xvid,wmv,mp4 etc?
<therealnanotube> breta: on ubuntu, runlevels 2-5 are all the same, so there's really no need... why do you want to do that?
<anthony_> I'm trying to watch a dvd for the first time, "Dogma", 8.10, tried Kaffine and Totem, Hints?
<Xcerca> AzizLight  the restrited extras is fine
<hischild> anthony_, vlc?
<NemesisD> can anyone confirm to me if the latest ubuntu livecd has any ruby packages on it by default?
<mchelen> hey i have a cheap usb webcam, what do i do after plugging it in?
<therealnanotube> Xcerca: what program's source code do you want to see?
<dabadan> how can i tell ubuntu to play xvid files with vlc instead of video player? default application?
<dabadan> i always choose "play file with", then select vnc, its a bit annoying
<ToddEDM> Jack_Sparrow:  no picasa does not see the Camera
<zsquareplusc> dabadan: open properties of one of the files and set vlc in the open with tab
<therealnanotube> dabadan: right click file -> properties -> open with
<Xcerca> therealnanotube  say for gedit or pidgin,   those are open source right ?
<HelgeS> Anyone there programming in Haskell, who knows how to install cabal?
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM ou should re-phrase our question to reflect that..
<Setebos> Hello, is there a way for me to limit the size of a folder?
<therealnanotube> Xcerca: easiest way is to "apt-get source gedit", e.g.
<Xcerca> therealnanotube  just to see how stuff works
<dabadan> zsquareplusc, therealnanotube  thanks
<ToddEDM> Jack_Sparrow: sorry i gotta step away for a bit can you help me later?
<ToddEDM> kids crying
<AzizLight> Xcerca: what does it install exactly, does it just install the codecs or does it install other stuff too?
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM Kinda busy with my own thing here
<ubuntu008> dabadan: agree with therealnanotube
<therealnanotube> Xcerca: or you can go to the project's websites and get the source archive, too.
<legine> is there a lightweight chatclient other then chatzilla. It is eating my system :(
<eseven73> xchat
<ryxxed> pidgin
<Xcerca> therealnanotube ,  when i do apt-get source then can i open it in code blocks or the like
<ubuntu008> legine: irssi
<legine> not in repository.
<legine> xchat I mean
<ubuntu008> legine: i'm using irssi right now
<eseven73> yes it is
<saxin> *gjesp*
<Jack_Sparrow> ryxxed pidgin is not a very good nor light irc client
<Setebos> legine: Not sure how lightweight it is but I use opera for email, browser, and chat
<Jack_Sparrow> legine yes it is..
<Xcerca> AzizLight ,  it installs codecs and some other restricted packages
<ryxxed> it's not that bad
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<eseven73> get irssi though, takes awhile to get used to but its well worth learning it.
<ubuntu008> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<legine> well not on this machine
<legine> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> legine enable universe to get xchat
<quackquack> hi everybody
<zigot> hi guys and gals
<anthony_> hischild: not quite sure of how to use it, no gui?
<quackquack> i have a problem with vsftpd 2.0.7
<zigot> what is the proper way to raise a question here?
<zsquareplusc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anthony_> zigot: ask it
<hischild> anthony_, ofcourse it  has a GUI. Check under applications - video and audio
<zigot> cool
<anthony_> hischild: I suspect I just failed on the install.
<zigot> I was wondering if there is a way to change default file type icons in ibex?
<ubuntu__> jj
<cheeps> I cant get my lirc working, could someone with more skills look at my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6363463
<AzizLight> Xcerca: is there a way to install just the codecs? I'd like to install the other restricted packages alone. Or at least I dont want to install the extra fonts that restricted-extras install
<julien> #Rebel-Fansub sur Fansub-irc
<eseven73> almost everything has a gui in ubuntu, and if not theres usually "Front ends" (GUIs) you can install seperately, like grsync for rsync, gnome-schedule for cron stuff, ETC
<Xcerca> AzizLight  ,  well i'm sure you could do it one by one if you wanted to ,  check out the forums
<flak> I have a problem with weird corruptions in my window decorations. It's like a line through it and it only occurs when a window doesnt have focus: http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m7/FlakMonkey42/lines.png
<Jack_Sparrow> Andrew`_ It is a bad idea to be logged as root and on the web..
<zigot> flak have you tried finding better graphic drivers?
<Andrew`_> When installing ubuntu-xen-server with apt it doesn't seem to create a xen kernel in /boot/ like all the tutorials suggest
<Andrew`_> haha oops
<joska> phew feeling noob again
<joska> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Andrew`_  Just trying to help keep you safe
<Andrew`_> yeah cheers Jack_Sparrow :-)
<flak> zigot, I'm using the latest
<flak> shout I try another
<flak> should*
<julien>  /msg [Rebel]Kuchiha xdcc send #35
<Andrew`_> so why wouldn't the xen install create kernel images?
<zigot> flak, changing the drivers worked for me with a similar (compiz related) issue
<berilio> is it possible to put some kinda equaziler o some animations while playing song on elisa?
<flak> alright, Ill give it a shot
<eseven73> virtualbox or vmware is prolly an easier option than Xen
<flak> thank
<flak> s
<julien> irc://irc.Fansub-IRC.eu/Rebel-Fansub
<riegersn> is the nvidia driver issue fixed for intrepid and the new xorg version ? i'm dying to upgrade the distro!
<Jack_Sparrow> julien What are you tring to do?
 * cyber_mesgul #pardusgeyik kanalında işim var.
<Andrew`_> he's trying to download tv probgrams :)
<legine> would reinstalling ubuntu-base drag ubuntu-desktop into the install too?
<khafra> When I stop xwindows, when running from the livecd, the whole thing reboots
<khafra> How do I make it let me go to cli only, but be able to restart gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Andrew`_ I should have asked, why is he trying to do that in here..  :)
<Andrew`_> haha fair enough
<therealnanotube> khafra: ctl-alt-f2 will switch you to a console virtual terminal.
<khafra> therealnanotube: I know how to switch, but the nvidia driver won't install unless I halt X
<therealnanotube> khafra: f1-f6 give you these. f7 is where k is running.
<therealnanotube> khafra: aha, well, once you ane in the vty, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<therealnanotube> khafra: that will stop x.
<khafra> ahhh, cool
<calton> efneet
<khafra> I'll assume gdm start will fire it back up?
<ubuntu008> khafra: sudo nvidia-setting
<therealnanotube> khafra: indeed it will. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> khafra hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if neede
<julien> Fansub-irc
<therealnanotube> Jack_Sparrow: hm, i suppose invoke-rc.d is the "sanctioned way" to access init scripts?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<julien> irc://irc.Fansub-IRC.eu/Rebel-Fansub
<Jack_Sparrow> julien Please dont do that in here
<khafra> Thanks! I'm now a fan of crystalline carbon pirates.
<hischild> julien, stop the random chatter.
<eseven73> in virtualbox theres a way to have it send the ctrl+alt+backspace key to guest OS, but im not seeing any such option on vmware server (web gui)
<therealnanotube> Jack_Sparrow: hm, cool. now besides not having to type the full path to the script, does it do anything different?
<therealnanotube> Jack_Sparrow: just so i know. :)
<riegersn> is the nvidia driver issue fixed for intrepid and the new xorg version ? i'm dying to upgrade the distro!
<BoredBoring> hi everybody
<therealnanotube> BoredBoring: hi
<BoredBoring> i have a problem with my new notebook
<BoredBoring> i installed ubuntu 8.10 on it and everything works rather well
<BoredBoring> :)
<eseven73> in vmware i can get 8.10 to full resolution :)  maybe try ubuntu 8.10 in vmware riegersn , at least until theres a fix
<BoredBoring> however
<BoredBoring> i cannot configure the mouse
<BoredBoring> (the touchpad)
<BoredBoring> and my xorg.conf file is empty
<riegersn> eseven73, so thats a no ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > BoredBoring
<ubottu> BoredBoring, please see my private message
<therealnanotube> BoredBoring: what's wrong with your touchpad that you want to configure it?
<anthony_> Well, smplayer knows that a DVD exists, none other have gotten that far. oc, it crashes. is there an easy mode?
<eseven73> riegersn: im assuming there is no fix yet, given that im in here about 12 hours a day and still see people complain bout Nvidia + ubuntu 8.10 xorg server issues
<BoredBoring> well
<BoredBoring> it is very slow
<BoredBoring> i want the poiner to move faster
<anthony_> system > preferences > mouse
<BoredBoring> yes
 * cyber_cop bak yine geri geldim
<BoredBoring> i set the sensitivty to the maximum level
<BoredBoring> it still is very slow
<anthony_> "I painted it red, but the fan still doesnt work."
<legine> test
<BoredBoring> ???
<legine> <-- is there the name legine?
<Draceee> Im unable to install Java...any help?
<BoredBoring> which setting should i change if sensitivity is the wrong one?
<zsquareplusc> BoredBoring: if it is a touchpad, gsynaptics may help
<BoredBoring> zsquareplusc: i installed it, but i cannot run it
<zsquareplusc> legine: yes there is, go test in a less noisy channel please
<Jack_Sparrow> BoredBoring May I have a word with ou please
<BoredBoring> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<Draceee> Any help installing java?
<legine> sry. I was just wondering.
<eseven73> Draceee: have you installed all the "JRE 6" packages? theres like 6 of them in synaptic
<psilocyde> hey folks o/ trying to install a package from source by way of ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall but i seem to be having a problem creating the .deb.
<Draceee> synaptic?
<eseven73> synaptic package manager
<crapo_jaune> Hi could someone please upload his /etc/sudoers file to pastebin? Mine is totally broken :(
<kitche> Draceee: aptitude apt-get you can use either
<eseven73> system>administration>synaptic
<danopia> how much RAM can i use on my ubuntu desktop?
<danopia> i konw windows XP is ~3-3.5 GB
<kitche> danopia: up to 4 GB on x86 past 4 GB for amd64
<Draceee> it says apt-get is already running
<zsquareplusc> danopia: depends if you run the 32 bit or 64 bit version then
<danopia> 32bit
<BoredBoring> danopia: if you have a 64bit system, more ram than you can afford ;)
<danopia> kitche, so if i have 4GiB accessable and functinign on 32bit?
<Setebos> I need to limit the size of a folder on a second internal hard drive. How can I accomplish this?
<kitche> danopia: on x86 it's like 3.5 but 4 gb is the size of the ram
<danopia> BoredBoring, i heard 2TB
<legine> hmm is it dangerous to use the server upgrade method on a client system or is it just the same on commandline
<psilocyde> mkdir is haveing a problem writing to /usr/local/share or some such. paste bin enty here http://pastebin.com/m1674705b
<eseven73> Draceee: close all the synaptic managers or update managers first
<Jack_Sparrow> danopia same
<Draceee> how so?
<moijk> Good evening. I netinstalled ubuntu and then xubuntu desktop. but the wireless gui-stuff didn
<moijk> come with. how do I get that because it was very easy to configure the network with it
<eseven73> Draceee: do you see any app in your tray?
<Jack_Sparrow> danopia to get all 4 you would need the server kernel.. else you get 3.5 +-
<danopia> kitche, so it's 3.5GB usable on both xp and ubuntu 32bit?
<therealnanotube> moijk: you probably mean the "network-manager" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Draceee> what tray :-$
<crapo_jaune> ﻿could someone please upload his /etc/sudoers file to pastebin? Mine is totally broken
<moijk> therealnanotube: it says i should choose system - administration - network, but i dont have that choice
<eseven73> Draceee: on the bottom or top of your screen
<kitche> danopia: roughly
<danopia> Jack_Sparrow, what are the [dis]advantages to the server kernal otehr than that?
<eseven73> panel, tray whatever
<Draceee> just mirc
<danopia> such as will i be able to run flash, 64bit linux don't like flash much afaik :P
<therealnanotube> crapo_jaune: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84957/
<Draceee> The error is "unable to get extensive lock"
<therealnanotube> crapo_jaune: fresh one, i haven't touched it since installed intrepid :)
<crapo_jaune> Wow! Thank you, ﻿therealnanotube!
<Draceee> when trying to run synpetic
<Jack_Sparrow> danopia Best to stick to generic..
<crapo_jaune> Puhh! :D
<therealnanotube> crapo_jaune: no prob :)
<crapo_jaune> ﻿therealnanotube you've saved my cold, dark night :)
<crapo_jaune> byebye
<therealnanotube> crapo_jaune: :)
<psilocyde> mkdir is haveing a problem writing to /usr/local/share or some such. paste bin enty here http://pastebin.com/m1674705b can i get some help?
<BoredBoring> my problem: i have a notebook and the tocupad is too slow for me. i installed gsynaptics to fix it. however, gsynaptics only tells me that shmconfigure has to be set on true in the xorg.conf. when i open my xorg.conf it is completely empty and i have no clue what to do. i would appreciate any help! :)
<Draceee> Hmm?
<therealnanotube> moijk: try "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<Flannel> psilocyde: What's wrong with the pekwm in the repos?
<DASPRiD> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/2051/pic17713wd9.jpg
<Flannel> DASPRiD: #ubuntu-offtopic is a much better place for that, thanks
<faildog> Installing new xchat, brb.
<\Kira> if im backing up /etc/, is there any files I shoudlnt backup inside /etc/?
<Draceee> Any help with java?
<Flannel> \Kira: Anything you've made changes to.  Everything else is in the packages
<Flannel> \Kira: that is, those are the only ones in /etc you need to save
<\Kira> Flannel: so, only backup things Ive changes, the rest is pointless?
<Flannel> \Kira: right, because the default stuff gets installed when you install the respective packages
<\Kira> Flannel: okay, thanks
<kitche> \Kira: hmm much better now I m not on my Windows machine right now :)
<Draceee> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Draceee> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Draceee> "
<\Kira> kitche: lol
<psilocyde> Flannel: idk just wanted new i guess, still i need to sort why im getting those errors with checkinstall
<Draceee> When trying to do sudo apt-get install
<Draceee> it says
<Draceee> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gauteh> hey guys.. im the developer of gnome-schedule, and right now im trying to help somebody set up cron and at
<Draceee> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<yeahbuddy> can anyone help me with a x problem?  I tried to install ATI drivers but now i just have 800x600 res.. i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it only asks about the keyboard
<ryxxed> are you updating already?
<FloodBot3> Draceee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gauteh> does anyone have know of a tutorial, howto for these things?
<\Kira> kitche: you mean the thing with my name, earlier, right?
<Draceee> Didnt meant to
<ryxxed> Draceee : are you updating ubuntu?
<gauteh> and how is the daemons started (note, im not using ubuntu myself - so im just gonna pass the info on)
<Draceee> Not that im aware of
<kitche> \Kira: yes seems like the script I was using in mirc has a \ to look at the logs
<gauteh> are*
<ryxxed> you can't have two aptitude's running
<therealnanotube> psilocyde: hey, i got the same problem with checkinstall the other day when using it
<ryxxed> or apt-gets
<Draceee> I dont see any other ones open
<Draceee> shall i restart?
<ryxxed> or whatever you're doing to install packages
<therealnanotube> psilocyde: don't know what is wrong with checkinstall, but i just kept "sudo mkdir -p" the stuff it couldn't make, manually, and it worked.
<ryxxed> did you do apt-get
<ryxxed> and close the terminal?
<therealnanotube> psilocyde: so... there's a workaround for you :)
<Draceee> Before yes
<ryxxed> it's gotta be still doing
<ryxxed> look in the tray
<psilocyde> therealnanotube: thanks ill try
<gauteh> just the names of the init scripts for atd and crond would help
<ryxxed> is there a grayish icon there
<ryxxed> more like silver
<\Kira> kitche: I see. Well, glad your not mad at my anymore :D
<therealnanotube> psilocyde: give it a whirl. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot \Kira
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot \Kira
<\Kira> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm on intrepid amd64 and am experiencing a delay in sound on the flash 10 64-bit beta; i've looked around and all solutions i can find seem to have to do with flash 9 (which was notoriously unstable and unusable for me), any ideas?
<Draceee> I dont see anything in tray
<kern> !newsreader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader
<kern> !pan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan
<usser_> Spoom, well its beta
<Draceee> Just MIRC
<eseven73> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<therealnanotube> gauteh: all the init scripts live in /etc/init.d, and are linked to from /etc/rc2.d/ (which is the default runlevel)
<ryxxed> uh well, it's gotta be doing something
<Spoom> usser_, yeah, i was worried that would be the only response i'd get
<usser_> Spoom, try the ubuntu's flashplugin-nonfree package its flash 10
<ryxxed> do you have add remove open
<test|bomb> transmission says that my bittorrent port is closed even though i have the port forwarded on my router to my ip and i have the port allowed from any host on my local firewall
<Spoom> unfortunately it's the only thing that works here
<ryxxed> or something else
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: leave x-windows and make sure you have shut x down(invoke-rc.d gmd stop -or- drop out with ctrl+backspace) then run  Xorg -configure
<ryxxed> a package manage
<ryxxed> r
<FloodBot3> ryxxed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<therealnanotube> gauteh: that includes crond and and atd.
<Spoom> usser_, that involved running nsplugin-wrapper, which creates a whole new problem (namely, grey boxes starting to appear where flash is supposed to, as the plugin has crashed entirely)
<psilocyde> therealnanotube: whirl I will, Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :)
<Draceee> no...shall i just restart?
<therealnanotube> Spoom: try gnash? :)
<usser_> Spoom, oh yea i used to have that on amd64 box, switched to gnash
<therealnanotube> psilocyde: heh
<Spoom> is gnash even usable now?
<usser_> Spoom, but gnash will not work half the time either
<gauteh> therealnanotube: thanks.. does he have to put the setuid bit on /usr/bin/crontab ? (or for at)
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: k
<lazukars> The Taskbar-- How do you increase it's height?
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: sorry,, that should invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<usser_> Spoom, plays youtube which is enough for me
<RatPackSopra> hello guys, I'm looking to get the inside of my cube hollow at the moment it had a mild olive color to it
<RatPackSopra> oops wrong channel
<Spoom> meh
<Spoom> maybe i'll head back to windows land for the time being
<Spoom> thanks anyway
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: that's if your are using gdm.. if you are a kde user then it  kdm
<therealnanotube> gauteh: i have crontab with suid on mine, so i'm guessing that means yes. :)
<gauteh> therealnanotube: ok, thanks :)
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: i'm using gnome.. back in a minute
<therealnanotube> gauteh: hm, actually, it seems to be sgid, and is owned by "root:crontab". to be precise.
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: ok... gl
<gauteh> therealnanotube: yeah.. he sent me the output of ls -l, and it seems like its already been set
<gauteh> therealnanotube: he probably just have to start the daemon - is it started by default?
<gauteh> therealnanotube: whats the proper, user friendly, way to do that? system -> preferences -> services ?
<eseven73> Draceee: do 'sudo killall aptitude && killall apt-get' in a terminal  then try opening synaptic again
<therealnanotube> gauteh: depends on how he installed it. if he installed manually from source, then probably not started, has to start manually. if installed from the repos, it would start the daemon after installing.
<therealnanotube> gauteh: why not just do a "ps ax |grep cron" and see if it's running. :)
<gauteh> therealnanotube: he did, and it doesn't :) but just wondering how i can get him to activate it
<therealnanotube> gauteh: hmm, proper user friendly way... probably "sudo invoke-rc.d crond start"
<gauteh> (he is the one that should be in here thou :))
<happy_mart> mattmc : using a get_absolute_url, the linke view on this site points to example.com
<gauteh> therealnanotube: ok - i'll tell him that
<ToddEDM> Jack_Sparrow:  you still around??
<therealnanotube> gauteh: ok :)
<gauteh> therealnanotube: thanks!
<\Kira> Whats a command that would cause a GUI popup displaying a message I choose?
<\Kira> in kde, if that matters
<therealnanotube> gauteh: no prob. :)
<ToddEDM> ok, so my problem is.. i want to have Picasa open automatically when i plug in my Camera, anyone know how to do this?
<therealnanotube> \Kira: try "zenity"
<\Kira> therealnanotube: thanks
<therealnanotube> \Kira: not sure if it's installed on kubuntu by default, if not, google for "kde zenity" and you'll find kde's equivalent
<\Kira> therealnanotube: Im just looking into it :)
<therealnanotube> \Kira: ah, "kdialog"
<AzizLight> I tried to install klinkstatus-kde4 and apt wanted to uninstall quanta kommander and a bunch of other apps, is that normal?
<\Kira> therealnanotube: thanks
<therealnanotube> \Kira: yw :)
<Draceee> I restarted
<psilocyde> therealnanotube: yeah that worked, thanks man.
<eseven73> ok Draceee try opening synaptic now and search for "JRE" you want the jre 6 stuff (get them all)
<Draceee> rnow when i open synaptic
<therealnanotube> psilocyde: excellent. now... only remains to figure out how to fix checkinstall. :)
<Draceee> it says dprk was intururpted
<Draceee> dpkg sorry
#ubuntu 2008-12-14
<Draceee> "you must manually run dpkg --configure -a
<psilocyde> therealnanotube: yeah, sounds like a bug to me
<eseven73> do that then
<Draceee> it says i need superuser privilages
<eseven73> put sudo first
<deaf> Hello
<deaf> what is ubuntu ?
<eseven73> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<eseven73> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<deaf> Okay
<Draceee> ok
<deaf> all are bot ?
<Draceee> synaptic is up
<ryxxed> !wat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wat
<rustybox> anyone know how to get the xbox360 controller running in Ibex?
<eseven73> ok Draceee now just search for JRE and look for JRE 6 stuff
<eseven73> and install them
<almark1> Hello room, does anyone in here use Blender in Ubuntu, if so could I ask for your advice in getting it to work without crashing?
<Draceee> installing the Java plugin
<ToddEDM> !flash 64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash 64
<ToddEDM> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ryxxed> flash 64
<eseven73> ok Draceee , that should work, if not you might have to install the other JRE 6 stuff
<ryxxed> just use gnash swf player when the firefox gives you a list of plugins
<ryxxed> worked for me
<ryxxed> i don't recommend watching HQ porn on it, though
<Draceee> ok sweet
<Draceee> it worked
<eseven73> :)
<spydon> where can I get mkfs.jffs2 for ubuntu? :P
<kristian1> I have a problem i've been trying to figure out for 2 days now. I need help! Please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84967/
<Draceee> Ty
<eseven73> yw
<lencooley> hello?
<ToddEDM> hi
<sztomi> hi all
<ryxxed> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lencooley> New ubuntu user, here.
<ryxxed> didn't know that !hello actually existed
<eseven73> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ToddEDM> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Flannel> Howdy lencooley, how can we help you today?
<sztomi> I was going to ask a question about 8.10 and nVidia. Is this the right place?
<ToddEDM> how do i get Flash working on 64bit  ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> sztomi, go for it :)
<illissius> hi. could anyone using intrepid send me the contents of their /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin?
<ryxxed> sztomi : faulty resolution?
<lencooley> Well, I most things seem to be running smoothly, except I have no sound.  Apparently, ubuntu isn't recongonizng my sound card
<rustybox> ToddEDM, there's a 64bit flash beta you should be able to google
<exodus_ms> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: what was that command to kill gdm again?
<sztomi> ok. I was told that there are some issues with nvidia drivers. I got a newer card (8500GT). Is it gonna work on my system?
<Flannel> illissius: if you reinstall gdm, you'll have that file recreated
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<kristian1> I have a problem i've been trying to figure out for 2 days now. I need help! Please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84967/
<rustybox> anyone know how to get the xbox360 controller running in 64bit Ibex?
<illissius> Flannel: yeah, I don't have gdm installed and don't want to install it
<sztomi> (brb)
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<illissius> I want to check if it matches with kdm-np, in case that's why kdm autologin isn't working
<\Kira> were does crontab send the output mail to?
<rustybox> sztomi, I have an nvidia card, it works alright
<zex> Hi!
<\Kira> or just cron, sorry
<lencooley> If someone responded, I didn't catch it.
<fushorts> anyone know how to get a different wallpaper for each desktop?  or is it not possible?
<\Kira> !hi | zex
<ToddEDM> thx rustybox
<ubottu> zex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: that might work. i just use   Xorg -configure   myself
<ryxxed> sztomi : i have a mx 440 workign with ubuntu
<ryxxed> using medium desktop effects
<ryxxed> it has 64 MB VRAM
<ryxxed> i think you're graphic's card will do fine
<zex> I come here for the first time
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: i get command not found with xorg-configure
<UnknownUser56> kristian1,connect manually,I never like Network manager
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: it's exactly as i types it..    Xorg - configure
<onetinsoldier> typed*
<onetinsoldier> oops
<\Kira> zex: please, zex. This is a support channel. If you want to talk off-topic, try #ubuntu--offtopic
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: it's exactly as i types it..    Xorg -configure
<rustybox> i'm trying run the command "make" and I'm getting this: Makefile:11: *** unterminated call to function `shell': missing `)'.  Stop.
<zex> offtopic
<danopia> has anyone here set up a dualseat?
<Flannel> illissius: You could download the deb, and unpack it to grab that file
<\Kira> zex: or, that channel was actually called #ubuntu-offtopic. I put in a extra hyphen.
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: i get fatal server error  unrecognized option : -
<zex> #ubuntu-offtopic
<\Kira> that one
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: my first one had a space where it shouldn't have....    Xorg -configure
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: and proceed it with the sudo command
<seyfarth> random question - is there a keyboard shortcut that will switch between the two desktops?
<zex> how can I chat with you
<\Kira> me?
<Putera41> [Jumlah User Di ubuntu 1373] (1 op = 0%) (0 voice = 0%) (0 uop = 0%) (1372 regular = 100%) (::+:: Vèrsí Pú†erá ::+::)
<zex> yes?
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: sudo Xorg -configure
<\Kira> try clicking on my name
<zex> I did it
<dmajnem2> how do I get x-terminal-emulator to change per user?
<dmajnem2> or is this not possible?
<illissius> Flannel: yeah, i guess.
<ryxxed> ext3 resizing - safe?
<Blice> Hi, at the recovery menu, I can't press the up/down arrows. It just gives me characters and stuff. How do I do this?
<Blice> Is there any other way to boot into single-user mode without the recovery menu?
<UnknownUser56> Kristian1,do these commands ,but run as system first ( sudo -i ) ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/84968/
<Flannel> !sound | lencooley
<ubottu> lencooley: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<infosoak> Hi. If I have a top level directory A with a bunch of files and subdirectories in it, and I want to set the permissions of all directories to be 755 and files to be 644, what is the fastest way to do it at the command line? Thanks.
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: it worked and now i get saw signal 11 server aborting when i try to test it
<ToddEDM> .
<lencooley> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. is what it says
<dft> infosoak: chmod -R 644 <topdir>
<ActionParsnip> infosoak: chmod -R 644
<infosoak> Oh, ok. That will make directories 755 too?
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: oh? well, i don't know that the fglrx driver even works with kernel-2.6.27. is that the kernal that you have?
<dft> infosoak: no
<yeahbuddy> command to see kernal version
<dft> infosoak: all files and directories will go 744
<[TiZ]> Hey, what does ^C mean? Some guide for installing DAZ Studio in Wine wants me to press it.
<dft> 744/644
<raylu> [TiZ]: ctrl+c
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy:  dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.*
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: its ctrl+c
<magikid> can someone help me figure out why PuTTy keeps telling me there are no valid authentication schemes?
<\Kira> whats the ubuntu chinese support channel?
<yeahbuddy> 2.6.27-9.19
<Blice> Hi, at the recovery menu, I can't press the up/down arrows. It just gives me characters and stuff. How do I do this?
<Flannel> !cn | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<[TiZ]> Blast. They're not doing anything. :/
<raylu> currently running kernel: uname -r
<\Kira> Flannel: thanks
<ToddEDM> hey i downloaded this tar.gz of the 64bit flash..... inside there is a  .so file , what do i do with that
<[TiZ]> Oh, I had to press it in my terminal. I'm glad the guide said that.
<[TiZ]> That's sarcasm, btw. Thanks, guys. :D
<ToddEDM> libflashplayer.so
<raylu> ToddEDM: its a compiled library
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: yeah, you might as well uninstall the fglrx driver. and when you ran the Xorg -configure x wasn't running was it? i don't think it'll work if x is running anyway, butjust checking
<ToddEDM> raylu: what do i do with it???
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: when i first installed ubuntu X worked fine.. is there anyway to get back that way..   i ran the kill script before running the command
<Blice> Hi, at the recovery menu, I can't press the up/down arrows. It just gives me characters and stuff. How do I do this?
<kristian2> i'm having problems with getting ubuntu to automatically connect to my wireless network after rebooting, without login locally. please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/84969/ if you think you can help me out with this! i've been trying for 2 days now. any thoughts are very much appreciated! thanks! :)
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: heck, i wish the fglrx driver WAS working for kernel-2.6.27. i have a HIS IceQ4 4850 HD here...
<raylu> Blice: what are "characters and stuff?"
<ActionParsnip> ToddEDM: copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<phantomcircuit> The authentication windows that have "Remember authentication" are those glib?
<magikid> I can't seem to get the pub-key auth working on my ssh server.  PuTTy keeps telling me there are no valid auth schemes available.
<Blice> raylu: Like, brackets.
<Blice> raylu: I just want to get to the "go into root prompt"
<Blice> area
<RizR> hello guys. i installed gcc-doc and gcc-<my_version_my_gcc>-doc in intrepid but man pages for c lib functions are still missing. any other package I need installed?
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: go to /usr/share/ati... tell me when you're there
<raylu> Blice: try using tab
<Blice> raylu: Ok, sec.
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: there
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: ok, is there an  uninstall.sh  there?
<phantomcircuit> The authentication windows that have "Remember authentication" are those glib?
<raylu> RizR: i think they're in the "manpages" package
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: yes
<keres> can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/d7654dbd6
<RizR> raylu: is that full package name?
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: you will need to run it as root(sudo)...   sudo ./uninstall.sh
<raylu> RizR: yes. also, try glibc-doc
<almark1> Hello room, is there a way to make my ati radeon 8500 card not crash in Blender while in linux?
<sztomi> re. Thanks for the answers. So I don't have to worry :). BTW really nice people here. Keep it up! Thanks again and bye!
<RizR> raylu: cheers.
<ActionParsnip> keres: sudo apt-get install mesa-common-dev
<almark1> oops
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: done but it showed some errors
<keres> ActionParsnip: already have mesa-common-dev
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: then just wipe out(remove) your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is you want to be certain... then   Xorg -configure
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: what is the errors?
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: There are no instances of module: fglrx
<nrdb> hi, I am building a system using a RAID 1 HHD setup, I was wondering is there any advantage to putting the swap on a RAID 1 partition ?
<kristian2> i'm having problems with getting ubuntu to automatically connect to my wireless network after rebooting, without login locally. please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/84969/ if you think you can help me out with this! i've been trying for 2 days now. any thoughts are very much appreciated! thanks! :)
<marek_> hi anybody with success with Ata-over-Ethernet?
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: ignore it i guess
<ActionParsnip> keres: do you have the file gl.h?
<keres> ActionParsnip: i don't know :S
<ActionParsnip> keres: find / -name gl.h 2>/dev/null
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: do i need to rename xorg.conf.new to just xorg.conf?
<raylu> keres: after installing mesa-common-dev, you should rerun configure
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: you could always do....   sudo updatedb   ...then     locate fglrx
<keres> raylu: how?
<raylu> keres: er, what are you compiling?
<Blice> raylu: Tab does nothing. Doing arrows prints "^[[B" onto the screen. How the hell do I get into the root bash prompt :'<
<danjam> Hi. Im having trouble with DNS on intrepid with my usb modem. Ive set openDNS as primary and secondary nameservers but I can only access sites by IP. Any suggestions?
<keres> raylu: netradiant
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: just to let you know, after installing the flgrx driver i always reboot to make sure the kernel can load the module ok
<keres> raylu: ./configure?
<almark1> are there any blender users in here at this time?
<raylu> keres: yes
<keres> ActionParsnip: find / -name gl.h 2>/dev/null
<keres> i mean, i found it
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: i did reboot after installing
<marek_> i;m typing "modprobe aoe", but with  tail /var/log/syslog i cant see any action, what might be the cause?
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: ok, good deal
<keres> raylu: what's the syntax for that?
<Blice> raylu: Tab does nothing. Doing arrows prints "^[[B" onto the screen. How the hell do I get into the root bash prompt :'<
<raylu> marek_: what does "modprobe -r aoe" show?
<ActionParsnip> keres: ok then set PKG_CONFIG_PATH to where it is maybe
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: rebooting now
<raylu> keres: there is none
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: yes, rename your xorg.conf file
<keres> ActionParsnip: how
<raylu> Blice: i don't know. it'd be more helpful if you could describe in more detail what you see
<keres> raylu: then how do you configure???
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: then run the creation command...  Xorg -configure
<marek_> raylu FATAL: Error removing aoe (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/block/aoe/aoe.ko): Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> keres: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr/whatever...'
<raylu> marek_: er... you need to be root, of course
<lazukars> What is the correct way to install Apache on Ubuntu?
<raylu> marek_: but basically, it means that aoe is loaded
<Kevin> Hi Everyone! I just got a Wordpress & LAMP setup running on an Ubuntu machine and am having some trouble. I can access the Wordpress site on the actual machine by visiting localhost in Firefox. However, I can't access the Wordpress site across my home network (by visiting the IP address). Any ideas?
<marek_> ok with sudo, no output raylu
<raylu> marek_: you should consider grep-ing instead of tail-ing
<raylu> Kevin: what is the Listen directive set to in apache2?
<marek_> raylu i even cat it, but with no sign of AoE
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: all this because i wanted to play wow on the lappy :)
<raylu> marek_: grep -i aoe /var/log/syslog
<Kevin> Raylu, Forgive me for my ignorance but I'm new to Linux/Apache so I'm not quite sure.
<marek_> considering this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ata_over_ethernet_debian_etch it should be some output
<raylu> marek_: also, "sudo dmesg | grep -i aoe"
<raylu> Kevin: look in /etc/apache2
<marek_> Dec 14 00:23:35 ubuntu kernel: [203761.913600] aoe: AoE v47 initialised.
<marek_> Dec 14 00:45:30 ubuntu kernel: [   42.363608] aoe: AoE v47 initialised.
<raylu> Kevin: iirc, there's a file called listen.something or ports.something
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: i hear it. it's too bad we have to wait for a driver that works with newer kernel. it does work with 2.26.26... but alas... not 2.6.27
<marek_> so it seems it is loaded
<keres> ActionParsnip: what's the best syntax for it? i honestly don't know
<RizR> raylu: freebsd-manpages did the trick.
<raylu> RizR: o.0
<marek_> apt-get install aoetools
<djolefol> How to print Intrepid cd cover art by oneself? This far no success using Hardy.
<yeahbuddy> onetinsoldier: thanks for your help.. i have colors and 1280x800 again :)
<raylu> RizR: thanks, i'll probably be needing that soon myself
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: from what i have seen nvdia users are waiting too
<kristian2> i'm having problems with getting ubuntu to automatically connect to my wireless network after rebooting, without login locally. please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/84969/ if you think you can help me out with this! i've been trying for 2 days now. any thoughts are very much appreciated! thanks! :)
<onetinsoldier> yeahbuddy: cool! you're welcome
<Kevin> raylu, I'm booting up. I'll get back to you in a second
<yeahbuddy> later all
<keres> when i do "export PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr/PKG_CONFIG" it lists a ">", what do i type?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<raylu> keres: um...why are you doing that?
<keres> raylu: ActionParsnip said to do it, to set pkg_config_path right
<raylu> keres: first, you can set the environment variable for the "make" command only by using "PKG_CONFIG_PATH=asdf make", but that's not what you want to do anyway
<raylu> keres: configure should find that path automatically
<raylu> keres: setting PKG_CONFIG_PATH manually is a last resort override
<keres> raylu: how do you configure???
<raylu> keres: i thought you already ran "./configure" after installing the mesa dev?
<onetinsoldier> keres: for one thing.. you have a typo.. you're first quote was a 'single' quote... you want both quotes to be double quotes
<elostio> keres, have a look at your quotes
<Kevin> raylu: listen is set to 443
<tjgillespie> hi all, does anyone know which package the gnome menu is in? the default one, not the slab one in gnome-main-menu
<keres> argarg
<eitreach> Would anyone be able to help me opening a few ports? I can't seem to figure out my router. Could it be something Ubuntu is blocking?
<khafra> So, I switched to another virtual console in Ubuntu LiveCD 8.04, and tried "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" It said "Stopping GNOME display Manager... [OK]" but didn't actually stop it
<keres> no what exactly should i do? i really don't want to screw up
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i just found something else.... when i try to import photos in gthumb i get the error. "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not lock the device'): Camera is already in use." i had nothing else running, i just restarted
<rustybox> anyone know how to get the xbox360 controller running in 64bit Ibex?
<khafra> When I "ctrl+alt+F7"'ed back, it was still here.
<khafra> How do I make it _really_ stop?
<onetinsoldier> khafra: well, that should have stopped it
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to toggle Compiz on or off?
<raylu> Kevin: try netstat -pl
<raylu> toastedmilk: try system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<khafra> onetinsoldier: Perhaps the liveCD version is unusually persistent
<onetinsoldier> khafra: probably
<raylu> khafra: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<khafra> onetinsoldier: When I ctrl+alt+backspace the whole thing reboots
<raylu> (as root). otherwise, sudo killall gdm will make it "really" stop, but there's likely another process that starts it again
<khafra> raylu: That does the same thing
<onetinsoldier> khafra: try what raylu says.. but for the live cd it probably won't work
<keres> ActionParsnip: what is the actual syntax to make this program build?
<onetinsoldier> khafra: yeah.. live cd thing i think
<khafra> And I don't think it's restarting, 'cause all the windows open have the same state
<ActionParsnip> keres: you need to tell the compiler where to find its dependancies
<keres> ActionParsnip: "export PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr/PKG_CONFIG make" ?
<raylu> keres: you don't need the export
<mhall> I just upgraded from Kubuntu hardy to Kubuntu intrepid and it defaults to KDE 4, no problem, but I can't figure out what utility has replaced good old kcontrol so I can fix the stuff that I don't like in the configuration of this thing.
<keres> raylu: then what?
<raylu> keres: and there is no way that command will work
<Kevin> raylu: Here is the output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84972/
<raylu> keres: unless you really have the stuff needed in /usr/PKG_CONFIG...
<ActionParsnip> keres: try ' and ' instead of ' and "
<keres> ok
<ActionParsnip> keres: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr' && ./configure
<lu6cifer> could someone help me? I can't seem to play dvds in ubuntu--running hardy heron
<raylu> ActionParsnip: again, you don't need export
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: vlc handles them well
<ActionParsnip> raylu: maybe you can advise
<keres> ActionParsnip: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr' && ./configure
<keres> oops
<mhall> @#$% this 3d alt-tab is heinous
<onetinsoldier> keres:  export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/PKG_CONFIG"   is the way to do that properly.. just an fyi
<keres> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<compte> Hello
<lu6cifer> vlc isn't working with them either
<raylu> Kevin: i don't see apache there at all...
<raylu> Kevin: is it running?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | lu6cifer
<ubottu> lu6cifer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: what happens when you try to play the dvd?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: just do the command without export. but i still think that this isn't the right way to go about it. i think it's better to let configure take care of the paths
<keres> now i have the ' > ' dialog again
<onetinsoldier> keres: then to check that you have done it properly do...   echo "$PKG_CONFIG_PATH"
<lu6cifer> it says ERROR: Resource not found
<ActionParsnip> raylu: well it cant find the lib yet he has the dependancy installed
<khafra> Any idea how to trick the liveCD into quitting X so I can install the NVidia driver?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: more likely, he has the wrong dependency installed
<keres> doesn't list anything
<keres> echo "$PKG_CONFIG_PATH"
<wall-e_> can anyone tell me if there is a simple way of scaning extra hdd for virus's mostly XP micro$ through ubuntu
<raylu> khafra: why can't you just use the nvidia package?
<randal> Hey guys i need to change a setting in user/group in the admin panel but everything is greyed out/not letting me click anything plz help
<onetinsoldier> keres: not in here tho.. on the command line
<ActionParsnip> keres: here's his output http://pastebin.com/d7654dbd6
<dft> raylu: from teh cli run init 3
<dft> that will switch you to cli with networking
<keres> onetinsoldier: duh? lol
<raylu> dft: ...?
<onetinsoldier> keres:  export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/PKG_CONFIG"   -CHECK YOUR QUOTES- is the way to do that properly.. just an fyi
<keres> i was pasting my syntax for confirmation
<raylu> onetinsoldier: no, it's not
<dft> raylu: sry
<raylu> onetinsoldier: only make needs PKG_CONFIG_PATH; no reason to export it
<keres> i inted to paste it with my text
<dft> khafra: from cli run init 3
<randal> Hey guys i need to change a setting in user/group in the admin panel but everything is greyed out/not letting me click anything plz help
<khafra> raylu: The Nvidia open source driver doesn't do 3d acceleration.  And the EnvyNG package won't install the 9800 GT driver.
<raylu> khafra: the "nv" driver doesn't do 3d acceleration
<raylu> khafra: the "nvidia" driver does, and is in the repos
<onetinsoldier> raylu: if i did want to export that envro variable.. what would be the proper way?
<keres> onetinsoldier: same thing
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any open source translation software?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: that would be...
<randal> How do i do administrative tasks do i have to log into root how
<Kevin> raylu: It looks like Apache is running - it is serving my website. Here is the output of another netstat -pl command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/84973
<raylu> !root | randal
<ubottu> randal: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dft> khafra: once you've installed the new pkg, run init 5 to start X again
<ActionParsnip> randal: if you need power, put sudo at the start of the command
<khafra> dft: nvidia-glx-new ?
<ActionParsnip> randal: forget about root alltogether and you'll be fine
<dft> khafra: I think so
<SSilver2k> so, firefox keeps crashing when runing nonstop flash movies.  randomly too.  any ideas on how to fix that?
<randal> ActionParsnip:  im trying to change seting in user/group setting it doesent let me
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i just checked it...  export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/PKG_CONFIG"   echo "$PKG_CONFIG_PATH"   ...returns   /usr/PKG_CONFIG
<raylu> onetinsoldier: right...
<raylu> onetinsoldier: but he doesn't need it as an environment variable for anything else
<ActionParsnip> randal: then use gksudo <program name>
<danjam> Hi. Im having trouble with DNS on intrepid with my usb modem. Ive set openDNS as primary and secondary nameservers but I can only access sites by IP. Any suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok,, i was trying to get him/her to see the proper way to export an environment variable
<rdw200169> danjam: where did you set them at?
<randal> ActionParsnip:  im trying to change setting in administrator user/group settings
<khafra> dft: Just installed them offa Synaptic, but it says there's no such driver. I'll try init 3
<keres> what the heck is the ' > ' dialog for?
<khafra> The init 3--It does nothing!
<khafra> Bah.
<randal> ActionParsnip: any idea
<ActionParsnip> keres: it outputs the output going to stdout to a file
<Kevin> raylu: Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> randal: what command do you run to get the app up?
<raylu> Kevin: hrm. i just ran it on my own server
<danjam> rdw200169: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<raylu> Kevin: and it's also tcp6... i'm wondering if you can ping the machine?
<onetinsoldier> keres: it's the shell waiting for more input(after the single quote you had) because your quotes were wrong
<randal> ActionParsnip:  i click system-administration-users and groups and then click root then manage groups
<keres> onetinsoldier: what are the right quotes then?
<Kevin> raylu: Yes, I can ping the machine
<onetinsoldier> keres: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/PKG_CONFIG"   echo "$PKG_CONFIG_PATH"   ...returns   /usr/PKG_CONFIG
<rdw200169> danjam: i've never tried setting my dns server there, have you tried setting it in /etc/resolv.conf and seeing if that works?
<raylu> Kevin: i'm out of ideas then. perhaps you're not using the right ip to access the server
<raylu> Kevin: alternatively, there's a firewall at work somewhere
<rdw200169> danjam: /etc/resolv.conf is the irrefutable source of nameservers for linux
<keres> onetinsoldier: so type '        export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/PKG_CONFIG"         '            ?
<randal> ActionParsnip: its user settings
<onetinsoldier> keres: use double quotes in BOTH places
<Kevin> raylu: Would a firewall on Ubunu potentially be blocking it?
<onetinsoldier> keres: yes
<randal> ActionParsnip:  it doesent let me change anything
<raylu> Kevin: it's possible, i guess. but show me how you're accessing the machine?
<keres> onetinsoldier: ok, now what?
<rdw200169> danjam: so, when you get a lease, check resolv.conf to make sure that dhclient updated that file, otherwise, it didn't work the way you expected
<danjam> rdw200169: I seem to remember opening and finding them there too but I'll make sure
<onetinsoldier> keres: then check it, with   echo "$PKG_CONFIG_PATH"
<Kevin> raylu: I'm currently on a wireless network. The ubuntu server is hardwired to my router.
<neil_d> hi, I have a RAID-1 setup, I was wondering if there is any advantage having the swap on a RAID-1 partition, or having two seperate swap partitions ?
<randal> ActionParsnip:  any idea
<keres> onetinesoldier: output: /usr/PKG_CONFIG
<raylu> Kevin: as in, what URL?
<ActionParsnip> randal: i'd check what app that runs, then try gksudo <app name>
<rdw200169> danjam: the only other thing i can think of, besides an incorrect ip address of course, is a firewall blocking port 53 udp
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. there you go.. you got it now
<Kevin> 192.168.1.xxx
<keres> onetinsoldier: now?
<randal> ActionParsnip:  how do i check what app it runs
<Kevin> raylu: sorry, that was for you.. 192.168.1.xxx
<rdw200169> danjam: but that is doubtful, 99% of hardware firewalls out there will not block that (i.e. linksys etc...)
<raylu> Kevin: hrm. btw, what's vino-server?
<onetinsoldier> keres: well, all i was trying to do was show you how to do that environment variable properly...
<keres> oo
<keres> oh
<keres> onetinsoldier: thank you, though
<keres> :>
<Kevin> raylu: I think it might have something to do with remote desktop?
<onetinsoldier> keres: you're welcome.. i can try to help further tho.. what's happening now?
<raylu> randal: what is it you want to change anyway?
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/d7654dbd6
<raylu> Kevin: oh, it's a vnc server
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. i'll look
<ActionParsnip> randal: you could edit the menu to check the command line
<shawnb> is there an RSS feed I can subscribe to that will list the updates that the Update Manager installs?
<keres> onetinsoldier: i have mesa-common-dev, too
<randal> raylu: i whatched this youtube turtolio to set up a vitrual box and i have to change a setting here
<almark1> Hello all, how do I disable DRI in Ubuntu Studio, I don't have an xorg.conf right now, its setup automatically
<shawnb> looked around launchpad but can't find anything like that
<raylu> randal: again, what setting is it you want to change?
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. hang on
<danjam> rdw200169: Thanks, I'll check the openTable I set-up a while ago. Maybe I did something stupid
<randal> raylu:  i dont know what it changes all i know it tells me to do it lol
<raylu> randal: could you be less descriptive?
<randal> raylu:  ya prob lol
<raylu> randal: would it kill you to just tell me what the tutorial is telling you to change?
<randal> raylu:  i can send you the youtube vid
<randal> raylu:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch8X86R6d-g
<raylu> =\
<onetinsoldier> keres: hmmm. try   make clean ....and then run again  ./configure
<raylu> randal: tell me what the tutorial is telling you to change?
<onetinsoldier> keres: doh!   make distclean
<onetinsoldier> keres: try running   make distclean...  then ./configure
<randal> raylu:  to change a setting in users settings
<raylu> randal: ...
<keres> onetinsoldier: make: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know if there's a way to get PSO:BB to work with Ubuntu, either using a VM or wine, cause my only problem is it keeps trying to patch the online.exe file, even though its done that about 10 times already.
<onetinsoldier> keres: hmmm... dangit, i'm rusty at this. thought that would work to clean up all the ./configure settings. it should have a distclean target i would think
<randal> raylu:  im sorry thats all i know
<randal> raylu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch8X86R6d-g
<onetinsoldier> keres: how about removing the dir and then unpacking it again, then running the ./configure
<raylu> randal: i don't think you're understanding me
<raylu> randal: tell me what the youtube video is telling you to change
<raylu> randal: or, in other words, what are the labels of the things you are clicking on?
<randal> raylu: forget about it it seems to be working im tring to set up a vm but it wont boot my xp disk
<Flannel> randal: For the record, videos are horrible howtos, there's some pages on the same subject that'll probably be better, if you're stil having issues
<randal> Flannel: where can i find a guide for vitrual box
<keres> onetinman: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<neil_d> hi, I have a RAID-1 setup, I was wondering if there is any advantage having the swap on a RAID-1 partition, or having two seperate swap partitions ?
<onetinsoldier> keres: did you unpack it again and go into the dir?
<nko321> Hello. Is ubuntu.com supposed to be registered to Canonical? It looks like the domain is parked.
<keres> onetinsoldier: yes
<keres> and then i typed ' ./configure '
<Flannel> randal: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<raylu> nko321: it's not parked...
<exodus_ms> if I use wget -mk -w 20 -np http://example.com/subfolder/ where will the file be saved?
<onetinsoldier> keres: how did you get the configure script to begin with? what is this source(what are you trying to compile)? I will download it and try to compile here
<onetinsoldier> keres: netradiant???
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://www.icculus.org/netradiant/#What%20is%20NetRadiant?
<keres> yes
<Laili> hi
<raylu> exodus_ms: current working directory
<onetinsoldier> ok, hang on
<nko321> raylu: When I go to the above-mentioned link https://help.ubuntu.com/ etc or any of the links on the firefox start page in ubuntu, I get a parked "what you need, when you need it" page
<Laili> check this http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/index.php/vota-por-el-mejor-escritorio/ vote for one
<Laili> ejejjeje
<exodus_ms> raylu, yep... thank you
<raylu> nko321: i see Official Ubuntu Documentation
<nko321> raylu: ok, thanks! must be my local DNS or something...
<psiforce> hi all
<Laili> this is a forum in spañish, but vote pleaseeeeeeeeeee
<raylu> nko321: "host ubuntu.com" ?
<Laili> jejejejeje
<raylu> ubuntu.com has address 91.189.94.156
<raylu> ubuntu.com mail is handled by 10 mx.canonical.com.
<Laili> i dont speak inglish jejejejj
<Laili> :)
<Psi-Jack> Yep. Definately need someone with specific knowledge of the driver support for Xorg 7.4 in Ubuntu 8.10, and ATI X1X00 series model.
<exodus_ms> raylu, 'ls' in terminal shows the file on Desktop, in Nautilus it is not there?
<Psi-Jack> I had ATI's 8.12 driver running, Ubuntuized by the directions using the --build Ubuntu/interim, installed them, still have them installed, and in fact, it even worked pretty good, but now, when I try using fglrx, X keeps sig11'ing and restarting, or worse now, just starting up blank.
<psiforce> does anyone else have a problem with pulse audio, occasionally when running playing an avi and having other programs like firefox, my cpu ramps up to 100% (I'm running intrepid 64bit)
<onetinsoldier> keres: you will probably need to give me a little time
<ryxxed> how safe is it to resize ext3 partitions?
<keres> onetinsoldier: take as much as you need
<onetinsoldier> keres: i have it unpacked though... going in
<Anacranom> ctrl+h in nautilus
<psiforce> I thought intrepid had fixes for pulse
<Flannel> !es | Laili
<ubottu> Laili: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<raylu> exodus_ms: no idea; not too familiar with nautilus
<psiforce> ryxxed: done it plenty of times. but always its always good to backup your data in case of human error
<exodus_ms> raylu, I'm using PCMan as well...
<raylu> exodus_ms: pcman = ?
<catmando_> hey all
<ryxxed> yeah, but i'm out of room on other partitions
<catmando_> i've just returned to ubuntu from fedora
<catmando_> and i'm a little confused
<exodus_ms> raylu, lightweight alternative to nautilus
<raylu> catmando_: me too. but i took a trip to gentoo and debian first
<exodus_ms> raylu, thanks for your help :)
<raylu> exodus_ms: what do you need to do with the file anyway?
<Psi-Jack> Anyone? ATI successes? I could use your help.
<catmando_> i thought that the restricted drivers thingy was supposed to handle installation automagically
<Flannel> exodus_ms: I believe most people use thunar as a nautilus alternative
<Anacranom> exodus_ms, in ls does it have a "." in front of the filename?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Psi-Jack
<ubottu> Psi-Jack: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<catmando_> but it doesn't seem to be picking up the fact that i've got an nvidia card
<Laili> tank you Flannel
<exodus_ms> raylu, no, it's not hidden...
<catmando_> and i don't really want to go compiling from source if i can help it
<catmando_> am i missing something here?
<exodus_ms> Anacranom, no, it's not hidden
<Flannel> catmando_: Is your card listed as supported?
<hacker> hi
<Anacranom> exodus_ms, ok, just a thought,
<catmando_> Flannel: yes
<Spasysheep> 8.04 - rhythmbox -no mp3 support - gstreamer 0.10 good, bad & ugly installed - any ideas?
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Great! But it doesn't specifically talk about Ubuntu Interim (8.10), only up to Hardy (8.04)
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: ubuntu is ubuntu
<ikhider> Spasyspeep-Install sudo apt-get install ubuntu restricted extras
<Spasysheep> ikhider - ty
<raylu> er...missing a few -s
<onetinsoldier> keres: you were running a configure script at some point somewhere weren't you?
<bird> I want to play game in ubuntu
<ikhider> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikhider> I think
<keres> onetinman: that PKG_CONFIG thing??
<ikhider> Use the tab feature to get it 'just right'
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Sure, it is, but things change between distributions. Like for example, fglrx isn't INSTALLED on Ubuntu 8.10, which these instructions assumes it is, and it's not. :)
<Anacranom> ActionParsnip, i wouldnt go that far, i had a perfect system in 8.04, 8.10=nada for me
<catmando_> Flannel: any ideas then?
<bird> the game name is 梦幻西游
<Lexvegas> ask | bird
<onetinsoldier> keres: or just the 'make' command.. i guess there never was a configure script eh?
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: this also assumes you'll use THEIR pre-canned drivers, and I am using ATI's latest from their website.
<Lexvegas> !ask | bird
<ubottu> bird: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<keres> onetinsoldier: my pastebin is the output from make
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/d7654dbd6
<Flannel> catmando_: What card is it?  And you're on 8.10 or 8.04?
<onetinsoldier> keres: i don't even see a Makefile in there.. you know where it is?
<keres> onetinsoldier: no. hmmmm
<keres> onetinman: i see a makefile
<keres> onetinman: it's in netradiant folder
<catmando_> Flannel: 8.04, 9600GT
<gbear14275> anyone run into problems with the vuze packages and more specifically uninstalling the program?
<onetinsoldier> keres: weird.. mine dowsn have one.. i must have downloaded the binary by mistake.. hang on
<gbear14275> I am having a bear getting this thing off ubuntu and would appreciate any tips on getting this off my machine
<Flannel> catmando_: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html I don't see that card listed
<ikhider> Gbear remove azureus
<ikhider> Ubuntu still thinks vuze is azureus
<keres> onetinman: i just downloaded it from svn
<gbear14275> ikhider: thats what I'm trying to do... i'm running into things like azureus/vuze error popups still being present after synaptic says its uninstalled.... hence my request for help
<Flannel> gbear14275: sudo apt-get remove vuze azureus
<keres> onetinman: svn checkout svn://svn.icculus.org/netradiant/trunk netradiant
<bird> My touchpad can't use
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, i was expecting to download a file from the web page
<Flannel> gbear14275: sudo apt-get remove --purge vuze azureus, actually.
<Flannel> gbear14275: What pops up?
<ikhider> gbear have you tried the purge option on terminal?
<keres> onetinsoldier: there is a precompiled package, but it doesn't run on intrepid
<gbear14275> alertmessagebox.error
<mike2001> trying to  connect to my wireless router whats do I have to do
<gbear14275> saying it can't put a config file into the azureus folder cause its not there anymore...
<onetinsoldier> keres: nope.. it's made for Win32... how do i get the source?
<Turl> hi
<Turl> what's the difference between ondemand and conservative?
<Flannel> Turl: In what context?
<raylu> conservative = cap it at about half
<keres> onetinsoldier: i ran rsync, i got a makefile ???
<raylu> ondemand = as much as needed
<keres> are you sure that's win32?
<nety350> how to make grep show only the regex models and not all the line?
<onetinsoldier> keres: yes.. ok. tell me whast you did to get it
<raylu> Flannel: cpu power schemas
<catmando_> Flannel: huh, what do you know. fedora had it listed as supported with the latest driver
<catmando_> Flannel: but I guess that's why the manager isn't seeing it
<keres> onetinsoldier: a bunch of conf, py, and sh files
<elphias> im getting a very strange error in dmesg http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6408e9f8 can some one please take a look at it and tell me what might be casuing it?
<nety350> with an grep [1-9] myfile.txt for exemple?
<elphias> i have never seen an error like this before
<Flannel> catmando_: The latest driver, sure.  Hardy has 169.12
<onetinsoldier> keres: dang.. do you have all the steps you took? did you remove the source from your system?
<catmando_> Flannel: yeah, that's what I just figured out
<onetinsoldier> keres: or do you still have the source dir on your system?
<keres> onetinsoldier: yes
<onetinsoldier> keres: go into it and type... make clean
<catmando_> Flannel: in the Ubuntu universe, am I likely to get flamed if i run into problems with a later diver>
<catmando_> s/diver/driver
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/mcadc499
<Flannel> catmando_: What?
<keres> that's the outptu
<nety350> with an grep [1-9] myfile.txt i want grep show me only the number and no all the line, how to make this???
<jlc> Will someone please tell me how to change properties of files so they are not locked?
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: One example, Where's this in 8.10? Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do
<catmando_> Flannel: a roundabout way of asking 'if i install the latest driver and break shit, will anyone help me'?
<raylu> !permissions |jlc
<ubottu> jlc: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ikhider> jlc Sudo nautilus
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, looks all normal there... hang on
<raylu> ikhider: no
<ikhider> 'God mode
<LjL> nety350: grep -o
<nety350> LjL, thx very much
<olskolirc> is there absolutely NO WAY for me to change my clock out of this stupid military time on kde4.1 intrepid?
<scone> Hey everyone, how important is acpi on a laptop?
<Flannel> !envyng | catmando_
<ubottu> catmando_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ikhider> Better ideas Raylu?
<ActionParsnip> elphias: you got an ati video card?
<mike2001> I need wireless help
<raylu> olskolirc: try #kubuntu
<raylu> ikhider: yeah. i showed him !permissions
<Flannel> catmando_: Generally you'll get lukewarm support.  No one will ostracize you
<pengwyn> how do we stop ubuntu from overwriting the xorg.conf  ?
<eseven73> 'gksudo nautilus' not sudo
<raylu> ikhider: he wants to manipulate permisisons, not get around them
<Flannel> catmando_: (People who know will help, people who don't wont, etc)
<catmando_> Flannel: seems fair :)
<catmando_> Flannel: thanks
<onetinsoldier> keres: do the following...   export DEPENDENCIES_CHECK="verbose"  ...then run 'make' again
<elphias_> ActionParsnip: no nvidia, the only other card in there is a linksys wireless card
<ikhider> Raylu--I find permissions tedius, particularly when dealing with a folder
<sgroi135> Can someone help me out.  I just installed Nepenthes from apt-get.  It is running automatically on reboot. I do not want it to.  How do it stop running on reboot. I am running Kubuntu 8.10
<raylu> ikhider: then you're doing it wrong =\
<ikhider> Or directory
<Anacranom> scone, i have to set noacpi acpi=off on most of the newer laptops i work on
<ActionParsnip> elphias: hmm, weird. do both work ok?
<ikhider> raylu--yeah, probably
<keres> onetinman: http://pastebin.com/m7385c134
<raylu> ikhider: perhaps you should read that link too
<scone> Anacranom, Ok, I couldn't tell from the descriptions of what it does online, I just set mine to off and it sped up my boot time a LOT
<catmando_> Flannel: just to confirm, it was 177.x that added 9600GT support
<ikhider> But right clicking and getting permissions in the little tab drives me nuts
<Anacranom> yep
<scone> Wanted to make sure i wasn't going to have any issues
<catmando_> Flannel: is that in Intrepid?
<raylu> ikhider: ...
<Anacranom> scone, yep
<raylu> ikhider: of course. guis are always slw
<onetinsoldier> keres: that will take me a minute to examine... hang on
<Flannel> catmando_: catmando_ yeah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<raylu> *slow
<AzizLight> can somebody please explain me why firefox needs gnome libs please?
<user01> is it better to upgrade ubuntu every 6 months or just use the lts for 7 years?
<ikhider> I have been labelled by many as a 'windows tard'
<Flannel> user01: 7 years?  Two years
<elphias_> ActionParsnip: the video card seems to work fine, but other users on my home network have reported issues with the entire network suddenly for no reason at all just killing all connections, even i lose internet, i suspect it's the wireless card but i cannot prove it, like all day today the card was running fine then around 6pm it started goofing up and cutting me and everyone off, at least i think it's the wireless card
<catmando_> Flannel: is that likely to get backported?
<raylu> AzizLight: it doesn't, but it was compiled with some gtk stuff
<ikhider> My migration to linux is relatively recent
<Flannel> catmando_: No idea
<user01> Flannel, 2 years then
<raylu> AzizLight: it's possible to compile it without
<Anacranom> scone, did u do it in the menu.lst?
<catmando_> Flannel: sorry, i'm just being lay
<catmando_> lazy
 * catmando_ goes off to look
<pengwyn> how do we stop ubuntu from overwriting the xorg.conf  ?
<ActionParsnip> elphias_: sounds likely. I'd reconfigure it
<scone> Anacranom, yeah on the end of my kernal line
<Flannel> user01: It depends on your needs, how you use the computer, what you like, etc.
<AzizLight> raylu: is there a firefox version that is optimized for kde?
<pengwyn> how do we stop the displayconfig-gtk crap from starting?
<vaxius> sgroi: man update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: its to get the full firefox experience
<raylu> AzizLight: not that i know of
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: no idea
<elphias_> ActionParsnip: how do i do that? i don't know squat about configureing anything. i just don't know that much about linux and stuffs.
<kaliree> Hey folks!
<raylu> ActionParsnip: it's more like the firefox experience + some
<ActionParsnip> elphias_: lspci will start you off, you can websearch from there
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: what does that mean to get the full firefox experience?
<kaliree> I have a Xubuntu problem, but it doesn't seem that anyone's alive in the Xubuntu chat.
<eseven73> kaliree: thats why i hang here
<ikhider> I love Xubuntu
<ikhider> I am using it now
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: thats all I know, its some bloat that mozilla insist you have, you could try another browser like opera or konqueror if you dont want to install gnome stuffs
<ikhider> But I could be stupid to answer your question
<ikhider> However Xubuntu and Ubuntu seem to run the same
<pengwyn> we have a perfectly workin Nvidia card, with acceleration.  Reboot and ubuntu nukes the xorg.conf  .  How do we stop this?
<kaliree> Have any idea how why I would be getting this error when I try to install the alternate cd?          ACPI: Invalid PBLK length[0]
<elphias_> ActionParsnip:  the computer reports that the card is a  Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI but i know the card is a linksys whats up with that?
<onetinsoldier> keres: i'm not sure why it not finding gl.h... i'm still looking it over.. while i do you can try it with your PKG_CONFIG_PATH unset if you want.
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: no Im a firefox addict but it's a pain to install all those gnome libs in kde :S
<ActionParsnip> elphias_: the brand means nothing, the chip is what you drive
<midie> hi
<elphias_> oh
<elphias_> um ok
<ActionParsnip> elphias_: you need to find how to setup the RT2561 card
<onetinsoldier> keres: you DO have the 'pkg-config' package installed don't you?
<onetinsoldier> keres: dpkg -l pkg-config
<kaliree> ikhider?
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: it's just like any other package
<vaxius> elphias_: it's the actual chipset of your card
<elphias_> oh
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: i dont see how that a pain?
<ikhider> -Kalierr
<ikhider> -Kalieree
<ikhider> -Kaliree--got it
<ikhider> Kaliree, yes
<kaliree> Lol. Any thoughts?
<ikhider> ?
<catmando_> so here's another question
<kaliree> Aye.
<catmando_> how do the backports repos work?
<keres> onetinman: yes
<Meshezabeel> Does anyone know if there is going to be a fix for the Intel 4965 Wirless problem? At http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 it says: "Because the known fix requires a new version of the driver, it is not expected to be possible to include this fix in the main kernel package." But I do not know what this is saying.
<pengwyn> WHAT FUCKING MAKES -> displayconfig-gtk  START?
<catmando_> does hardy backports have backported stuff from intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> elphias_: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/12/17/ralink-rt61-edgy-and-nvidia-again/
<zsquareplusc> ikhider: doesn't your IRC client support nick name completion with the TAB key? ;-)
<LjL-Temp> pengwyn: watch the language and the caps lock.-
<vaxius> !backports | catmando_
<ubottu> catmando_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<catmando_> vaxius: thx
<eseven73> why not do 'locate displayconfig-gtk' and find out instead of cussing at everyone?
<vaxius> catmando_: np
<kidbuntu> help please.. i'm having problems mounting my other harddisk.
<ikhider> -Kaliree--alternate install CD's are a disaster. I have a 64 bit and canonical support said use the 32 bit install disc
<onetinsoldier> keres: unset your environment variable..   export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=""   then   export DEPENDENCIES_CHECK=""
<keres> ok
<vaxius> kidbuntu: which is?
<elphias_> ActionParsnip: im using 8.10 does that matter?
<ikhider> -Kaliree--the alternate installs are for sophisticated users
<ActionParsnip> elphias_: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640586
<ActionParsnip> elphias_: should be fine
<onetinsoldier> keres: now try   make
<kidbuntu> vaxius: i always have to do  sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<keres> onetineman: same thing
<kaliree> I am using it because I have a very old Celeron based eMachine that only has a 128MB of ram.
<ActionParsnip> elphias_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989727 for intrepid
<vaxius> kidbuntu: strange, any errors on the console or in the logs?
<onetinsoldier> keres: just checking.. i'm thinking
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: unfortunately you're right, everything that is not kde is either gtk or gnome. The problem is that in gnome (ubuntu) you dont have to install all the gtk libs because they're already there. in kde you have to install everything. It's as if apple all of a sudden gets windows compatible (I mean really compatible so that you could run exe files), you would have to install all the dlls and all kind of stupid stuf
<kaliree> Even regular Xubuntu is too manly to run well on it.
<sharperguy> What's the easiest way to create a video file which is just a single image with some audio playing in the background?
<ActionParsnip> gtk == gnome tool kit
<keres> onetinman: http://pastebin.com/m4f91986f
<eseven73> id say 'advanced user' over 'sophisticated users' that seems a bit harsh ikhider :)
<kidbuntu> vaxius: before i'm just double clicking the icon of my harddisk now it wont. someone just gave me that command that made me access my files
<ikhider> Kaliree--too manly?
<ikhider> -whassat?
<kidbuntu> vaxius: just for the time i log in.
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. Does anyone have any REAL knowledge on ATI support in Ubuntu 8.10?
<kaliree> I am trying to put Linux it on for a lady that was running XP on it. (or should I say gasping and choking on it?)
<kidbuntu> vaxius: i don't normally use terminal
<kaliree> Too resource intensive.
<Meshezabeel> sharperguy: You could always use Cinelerra, it is more advanced for video editing though, so not sure if there is a simpler one for your needs.
<onetinsoldier> keres: can you DCC send me the Makefile?
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: I didnt know that, I'm a noob, and Im sorry. but it's still a pain... lol
<vaxius> k, first could you pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab?
<keres> onetinsoldier: dcc?
<kaliree> Too manly = too demanding/powerful/impressive, etc.
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: you'll learn
<kidbuntu> pastebin
<kidbuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Meshezabeel> onetinsoldier rides away
<onetinsoldier> Meshezabeel: hehe
<ikhider> -Kaliree, install should be easy, use the normal xubuntu install disc and use a hard wire net connection until the wireless is going
<sharperguy> Meshezabeel, I tried pitivi but it doesnt support images, and kino but I can't figure out how to get the ogg to play at the same time
<Meshezabeel> :)
<ikhider> if you have a wireless
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<onetinsoldier> keres: it's a way to send people file over IRC
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: now sincerely, will it affect the performance of my system if I install all those gnome/gtk libs?
<c1rcuit> why is it that when i try to dual boot ubuntu i do not see the "new partition size" bar in the prepare disk space section?
<keres> onetinsoldier: how?
<kidbuntu> vaxius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84989/
<ikhider> Or use linux puppy
<kaliree> Nope, not in this old jalopy. Just basic cd rom, 20gig HDD, onboard video and ethernet.
<eseven73> no AzizLight
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: not at all
<Meshezabeel> sharperguy: Cinelerra lets you make videos with both video and audio tracks, you can use an image for one of the video tracks.
<ikhider> Linux puppy is cute, and it barks when you start it
<ikhider> It can run off of ram
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: its just some stuff firefox needs to be as fat as it is
<sharperguy> Meshezabeel, Ok cheers
<Meshezabeel> ikhider: you mean Puppy Linux?
<ikhider> Yeah, puppy linux
<vaxius> kidbuntu: k, so your other drive is an external hd?
<ikhider> Napalm scatter brain, too much coffee
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: theres damn small linux also
<c1rcuit> why is it that when i try to dual boot ubuntu i do not see the "new partition size" bar in the prepare disk space section?
<kaliree> Yeah, but isn't it a lot less user friendly than Ubuntu & friends?
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: ok, perfect. Thanks for all the help and the answers
<ryxxed> AZIS, LIGHT
<ryxxed> MUCH BETTER AZIS, THANK YOU
<kidbuntu> vaxius: nope.. none of my harddrives are there.. they are all internal
<kaliree> I couldn't find the install files for DSL.
<ikhider> If Ubuntu is manly, puppy is not
<ActionParsnip> !caps | ryxxed
<Meshezabeel> sharperguy: no problem, let me know if you need some help getting started in it, as it might be tricky if you aren't used to it.
<ubottu> ryxxed: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikhider> If I can run it, ANYONE can
<AzizLight> ryxxed: it's Aziz not Azis
<ryxxed> it is?
<ikhider> And it works out of the box
<ryxxed> oh well
<eseven73> how do i set Opera as default browser in xubuntu?
<kaliree> Even a 60 year old lady that barely understood XP?
<ActionParsnip> kaliree: http://damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<ryxxed> it's one of the best movies ever
<vaxius> kidbuntu: k, i only see one entry for an internal drive, so we'll have to add one
<onetinsoldier> keres: is there a list of nicks in the channel in your IRC client?
<ikhider> But Xubuntu has wayy more features
<c1rcuit> why is it that when i try to dual boot ubuntu i do not see the "new partition size" bar in the prepare disk space section?
<ikhider> But that lady may not want more features
<Psi-Jack> Blasted. No ATI users here, present?
<kaliree> ikhider: what do you mean by features?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: what's the filesystem on this second drive?
<kidbuntu> vaxius: but why does the hal restart command fix it.. do we really have to add something on fstab
<gbear14275> I have an ubuntu/developer relation question...
<kidbuntu> vaxius: fat
<ikhider> She may want idiot proof, as a certified idiot, I say use linux puppy
<ActionParsnip> kaliree: http://ftp.belnet.be/packages/damnsmalllinux/current/dsl-4.4.10.iso
<raylu> gbear14275: try #ubuntu-devel after asking here
<kaliree> That's what I'm looking for.
<keres> onetinman: ok. makefile or makefile.conf?
<ikhider> Xubuntu can do almost anything Ubuntu can
<c1rcuit> can someone guide me through dual booting in ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, i got it... hang on
<kaliree> Can Puppy run Open Office, Thunderbird, and Firefox without issues?
<gbear14275> raylu: thanks! i'll make sure to do that
<ikhider> Yeah, totally
<ActionParsnip> ikhider: xubuntu is ubuntu, just a lighter DE and WM
<kaliree> That's all I really need it to do.
<ikhider> Lookit the screen shots
<ActionParsnip> kaliree: indeed
<c1rcuit> why is it that when i try to dual boot ubuntu i do not see the "new partition size" bar in the prepare disk space section?
<kaliree> Sweet.
<vaxius> kidbuntu: i have no idea, but we can try to troubleshoot that first if you want; start by pastebinning /var/log/syslog
 * Panarchy says Hi
<scone> I changed my menu.list  to include acpi=off and now my battery meter doesn't report correctly, is there a way to fix that?
<ikhider> Action, yeah--but there are some differences like highlighting things on yer desktop
<kidbuntu> ok
<ikhider> Ya can't
<kaliree> Ubuntu is the only dstro I have used (still basically a linux noob), and I played a little with Fedora Core 6. So, thanks for the heads up.
<gbear14275> so looking through and posting on the azureus forums they claim that they don't do support because the ubuntu people modify the code... and I'm pretty sure trying to support every program possibly installed on ubuntu is impossible for the developers... what types of modifications are these the azureus people are claiming and why do the ubuntu people mandate they happen?
<Panarchy> Well I've been working on my ubuntu installation via VMware workstation 6.5.1, on Windows XP. Started with ubuntu alternative CD
<Panarchy> How long is it meant to take?
<c1rcuit> can somebody help me
<kaliree> Is the windows manager and/or explorer style interface drastically different than XP?
<eseven73> how do i set Opera as default browser in xubuntu?
<Panarchy> [configuring apt] - Scanning the mirror - 50%
<kidbuntu> vaxius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84990/
<exodus_ms> circuit, save yourself!
<c1rcuit> wtf
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: the gpl says the modified code has to be resubmitted to the original devs, so they cant moan
<Panarchy> lol
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, do you need help?
<c1rcuit> exodus_ms yes i do
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: well, distribution of the code along with the program shouldn't mean any modification... azureus people are claiming that ubuntu package managers modify the code... are they just talking about removing closed source portions?
<kaliree> Well thanks ikhider, I'll give it a shot. It would be much more lightweight than Xubuntu anyway. Speed is the reason for the switch. (It literally took her system 5 minutes to respond to a click on the start menu in XP....*shiver*)
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, start with posting a descriptive explanation of the problem you are currently experiencing :)
<eric__> hey how are you all?
<ikhider> Kaliree--Puppy starts on boot-up
<exodus_ms> but not to me :)
<ikhider> It is very fast
<onetinsoldier> keres: i am pretty rusty at this... but try   export LDFAGS="/usr/include/GL"     then try make again
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: sounds likely, if the package managers are modifying they should be sending their new code back
<scone> Does turning acpi off, mess up the battery meter?
<eric__> who loves xbox?
<onetinsoldier> keres: oops.. typo!
<ikhider> I mean--boot up with the disc
<ikhider> inside
<onetinsoldier> keres: i am pretty rusty at this... but try   export LDFLAGS="/usr/include/GL"     then try make again
<ikhider> Duh
<ikhider> Toldya I'm dumb
<exodus_ms> !ot > eric__,
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: thats true... so it really is just a copout in an attempt to not support their program...
<vaxius> kidbuntu: no red flags there, thinking of another to check
<kaliree> Sounds great. I tried to burn the ISO yesterday, but it's apparently corrupt.
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: on ehalf of the azureus people...
<kaliree> I'll try another dl.
<ikhider> If she likes it, she can install on the hard drive
<kaliree> Later.
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: id go with that
<kidbuntu> vaxius: ok
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: i dont like azureus, i think java apps are flakey
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: unfortunately going with that doesn't get me any help unless they agree to it ;)
<catmando_> someone enlighten me
<c1rcuit> exodus_ms
<c1rcuit> er
<ActionParsnip> catmando_: wassup?
<ikhider> catmando--what is the sound of one hand clapping?
<keres> onetinman: http://pastebin.com/m4b46ea8
<Panarchy> Well I've been working on my ubuntu installation via VMware workstation 6.5.1, on Windows XP. Started with ubuntu alternative CD
<Panarchy> How long is it meant to take?
<c1rcuit> when i try to dual boot
<Panarchy> [configuring apt] - Scanning the mirror - 50%
<catmando_> in the repos, the drivers marked with envy - are they specifically for use by envy?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: you familiar with any of the bitorrent clients for linux?  I'm looking for something solid with a little bit more organization than transmission offers...
<catmando_> or what's the deal with them
<c1rcuit> i see no way to resize my partitions
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: i'm a ktorrent dude
<roelof> i get Gnome-WARNING **: invalid gnome config path '=/section/key' can somebody help me
<catmando_> i thought that envy went off and got whatever driver it found to be the best for a given card
<c1rcuit> exodus_ms are u there?
<onetinsoldier> keres: dpkg -l libglib2.0-dev  ..do you have it installed?
<ActionParsnip> catmando_: yep if you use hardware detection
<keres> onetinsoldier: yes
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: what I like about azureus is the ability to store torrents in different folders than the file... I found the file management portions of transmission are a little... broken (can't navigate down at all)  how is ktorrent on that aspect?
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, yeah, whats up?
<c1rcuit> i cant seem to dual boot exodus_ms
<catmando_> ActionParsnip: so the restricted driver app _is_ envy?
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, okay, what is the problem?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: maybe /var/log/udev will tell me something; i'm googling for similar problems in the mean time
<c1rcuit> i should see "guided- resize resize etc... and use freed space
<c1rcuit> but i dont
<ActionParsnip> catmando_: no but it installs some drivers though
<onetinsoldier> keres: grrr... ok. well, we got it to recognize that you have the gl.h   i'm thinking again
<catmando_> ActionParsnip: i see :)
<catmando_> ActionParsnip: and it uses those drivers marked envy?
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, ok, installing on a windoze system?
<c1rcuit> yes
<andresmh> in compiz, what is dbus for and why should i enable or disable it?
<c1rcuit> is there any way i can pm you this is too hectic
<ActionParsnip> catmando_: i dont believe so, i could be wrong
<onetinsoldier> keres: try the following...   export  LDFLAGS="/usr/include/GL /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib"   ...and then try make again
<catmando_> ActionParsnip: i see how it works now
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, better not, someone might benefit from your troubleshooting
<roelof> can somebody help me
<catmando_> ActionParsnip: i was under the mistaken impression that envy would go off and get _any_ driver it felt was good
<c1rcuit> ok
<keres> onetinman: same
<catmando_> ActionParsnip: it seems it relies on the drivers marked envy in the repos
<catmando_> :)
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Dbus
<alex_21> Hey, guys. I want to compile a browser.
<onetinsoldier> keres: really!!??? dangit
<c1rcuit> so.. according to this website there are four different options
<vaxius> kidbuntu: you still there?
<ActionParsnip> catmando_: you can install envyng-gtk and install envy drivers
<alex_21> I don't know how, and would appreciate a walk through in making a .deb
<kidbuntu> vaxius: still here
<c1rcuit> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm?page=3
<c1rcuit> but
<c1rcuit> i only have 2
<alex_21> there is no config file
<kidbuntu> vaxius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84991/
<catmando_> ActionParsnip: yeah, got it. many thanks
<ActionParsnip> alex_21: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<iluminator1001> Can some please help me, I am having some various problems with my ubuntu laptop?
<onetinsoldier> keres: make sure you have the file....   ls -l /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h
<andresmh> Ace2016_, i must admit that i read that page and I didn't get it :-/
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, Are you trying to install Ubuntu on a windoze system?
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m12bc7bda
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, i must admit i read that page and i didn't get it
<c1rcuit> YES
<c1rcuit> i am
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, I'm just asking what you had installed first, Windoze or Ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, you didn't need to use pastebin for that. i just need to see that one line. but ok, you have it... thinking
<nickdynamite> hello, sorry if this is offtopic, but does anyone know which DE is used in the screenshot: http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6594/200812141232131920x1080ig0.png
<roelof> can somebody help me i get Gnome-WARNING **: invalid gnome config path '=/section/key' when installing applications and other warnings
<keres> i didn't know if i did or not, so i pastebinned it
<andresmh> what is a DE nickdynamite ?
<raylu> c1rcuit: instead of following an outdated tutorial, just read the prompts...
<iluminator1001> first my sd/mmc card is not being read, second my dual core is functioning properly
<iluminator1001> not*
<c1rcuit> that doest help
<c1rcuit> lol
<raylu> nickdynamite: if i had to guess, fluxbox/icewm
<alex_21> I now have build essential
<vaxius> kidbuntu: so this drive stops working, and then you have to restart hal?
<alex_21> Now what?
<nickdynamite> andresmh: like gnome or somthing
<kidbuntu> vaxius: kinda
<c1rcuit> exodus_ms are you theree
<raylu> c1rcuit: could you show us the options that you do see?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: or it doesn't work at all until you restart hal?
<andresmh> ah i window manager nickdynamite
<andresmh> s/i/a/
<iluminator1001> wrong paste
<andresmh> looks like xfce
<raylu> andresmh: ...how does that look _anything_ like xfce?
<kidbuntu> vaxius: thats exactly whats happening..everytime i start my ubuntu.. it wont work. i always have to restart hal on terminal
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, I'm not comfortable with walking you through this since there might be data on your existing hdd that could be possible lost if directions are not followed
<nickdynamite> i had xfce before but it looks different
<n1lo> Hi people!
<nickdynamite> xubuntu
<vaxius> k, i don't think it's a hal or udev problem then (finding no errors confirms this), so we need to make that fstab entry
<andresmh> umm maybe not, nvm
<iluminator1001> k so you ready for this... this is big
<n1lo> How can I remove vmware to start with the system?
<c1rcuit> raylu i see: Guided -use entire disk and then under that indented is  : SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) -60.0 GB ATA ST360015A and also SCSi (0,0,0( (sdb) - 4.1 GB PNY USB 2.0 FD
<iluminator1001> [   56.278078] b43-phy0 debug: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)
<iluminator1001> [   57.622857] b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized
<iluminator1001> [   57.623157] b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized
<iluminator1001> [   57.624280] Registered led device: b43-phy0:tx
<iluminator1001> [   57.624308] Registered led device: b43-phy0:rx
<FloodBot3> iluminator1001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exodus_ms> c1rcuit, http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<c1rcuit> exodus
<c1rcuit> i backed up
<c1rcuit> all my things
<raylu> nickdynamite: http://fluxbox.org/screenshots/screenshots_full/screenshot_tenner.png
<eseven73> alex_21: typically its just a matter of cd'ing into the folder that you extracted the browser tar or what ever, then doing './configure && make && make install' but are you sure theres no 'install.pl or install.sh' or something?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: do you know which device your drive is? (e.g.: /dev/sdb1)
<Panarchy> Well I've been working on my ubuntu installation via VMware workstation 6.5.1, on Windows XP. Started with ubuntu alternative CD
<Panarchy> How long is it meant to take?
<Panarchy> [configuring apt] - Scanning the mirror - 50%
<raylu> c1rcuit: no other options? could you peraps take a screenshot?
<kidbuntu> vaxius: i think thats the one i'm on in.. my ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. the whole time you were trying to set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH, i think it was being set to the wrong path.. so we will try that again... ok?
<alex_21> I don't know how, and would appreciate a walk through in making a .deb. there is no config file. I already have Build-essential and this is a instance of Webkit I am trying to compile
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: for sure not so long, since you asked the last time... do you haev networking enabled in the VM?
<nickdynamite> raylu: okay thankyou
<nickdynamite> but i don't think it's fluxbox now :(
<keres> ok
<raylu> alex_21: why do you need a deb?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: i hope not, you system is listing that as an ntfs drive
<eseven73> raylu: im wondering that too
<mike2001> i have a 3945abg intel wireless card and ubuntu must not be finding it
<raylu> nickdynamite: http://xwinman.org/ good luck.
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: Everything is enabled... defaults!
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: It's been at 50% for the last... ages!
<onetinsoldier> keres: do...  export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/bin"
<kidbuntu> vaxius: the dev/sdd1 is the ntfs which is a seperate harddrive.. i dont have other partitions. i have 4 harddisk installed
<Panarchy> sdd?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i still think he needs to find the right packages and let configure set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<alex_21> raylu: Because I want to distribue it, it is a custom build
<alex_21> Distribute, sorry
<keres> onetinsoldier: then?
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: hm. well if networking is not working properly it can have long timeouts. maybe you could switch off networking in the VM for the install and try/fix that later.
<kidbuntu> vaxius: and also.. the dev/sda1 is my other ntfs.
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i hear you.. but i discovered something.. there is no configure script for this source.. only a Makefile
<onetinsoldier> keres: try make again
<keres> onetinsoldier: same thing :S
<vaxius> kidbuntu: k, could you give me the output of fdisk -l /dev/sd* so i can see a layout of all your drives?
<raylu> onetinsoldier, keres: try autoreconf
<x[Mop]x> Hey, I'm on the latest ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop so I could have KDE. It runs fine, but PAINFULLY slow. Any suggestions, please?
<onetinsoldier> keres: i give up for now... but i'll keep thinking about it. i will look into downloading the source and seeing if i can get it to compile on my system
<keres> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<raylu> alex_21: i'm not sure this is the best place to ask. try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003 or one of the other ubuntu channels (listed in /topic)
<TJ13820> does anyone recall a web based program that allowed (over SSH) a user to configure a server? (Programs, ports etc.)
<nickdynamite> raylu: do you know the terminal font in: http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6594/200812141232131920x1080ig0.png
<gbear14275> ssh
<gbear14275> ?
<keres> onetinman: no complaints here
<kidbuntu> vaxius: Cannot open /dev/sda
<kidbuntu> Cannot open /dev/sda1
<kidbuntu> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<kidbuntu> Cannot open /dev/sdb1
<kidbuntu> Cannot open /dev/sdb2
<FloodBot3> kidbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kidbuntu> Cannot open /dev/sdb5
<keres> thank you for helping
<gbear14275> that would be putty
<gbear14275> TJ13820: Putty?
<nbeebo> i feel bad for kidbuntu
<raylu> TJ13820: ... web -> ssh? er...that just sounds like a horrible idea
<Anacranom> !paste | kidbuntu
<ubottu> kidbuntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vaxius> kidbuntu: oops, gave you a crappy command, one sec
<onetinsoldier> keres: you're welcome... sorry i couldn't get it, yet
<TJ13820> no.
<gbear14275> TJ13820: Webmin?
<TJ13820> YES!
<TJ13820> thank you!
<bjbum> is anyone else having trouble with HAL for hardware inputs? I've tried to make my own .fdi in etc/hal/fdi/policy/, but even after restarting i'm having no luck :( (I'm trying to disable 3 button simulation)
<gbear14275> TJ13820: no prob
<TJ13820> *hug* xD
<kidbuntu> vaxius: heheheh.. thought i just copied a little.
<raylu> !webmin | TJ13820
<ubottu> TJ13820: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<TJ13820> hehe
<n1lo> How can I remove vmware to start with the system?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: just "fdisk -l" should work i guess
<raylu> vaxius: sudo
<gbear14275> TJ13820: sorry, didn't know that
<irvin> i need help, i found something that says it's a fix for the xorg problem on the intel g45 and ubuntu but the "patch" doesn't say how to implement it
<TJ13820> lol, np
<TJ13820> i'll get something to work.
<kidbuntu> vaxius: Cannot open /dev/sda Cannot open /dev/sdb Cannot open /dev/sdc Cannot open /dev/sdd
<c1rcuit> raylu
<vaxius> raylu: my bad
<c1rcuit> here
<nbeebo> n1lo, its in gnome-menu, system > preferences > sessions
<TJ13820> It's for CentOS also
<TJ13820> so that may not be an issue
<c1rcuit> http://s440.photobucket.com/albums/qq122/c1rcuit123/?action=view&current=stuff.jpg
<raylu> TJ13820: CentOS and Ubuntu are miles apart, imo
<vaxius> kidbuntu: we've been forgetting to put "sudo" in front of it, try that with the first command: "sudo fdisk -l sd*"
<BlueColibri> can somebody help me i get Gnome-WARNING **: invalid gnome config path '=/section/key' when installing applications and other warnings
<Panarchy> zsquareplus: Now installing it (without stopping this installation) on a different computer
<vaxius> kidbuntu: my bad
<n1lo> nbeebo, No, not this, it's on the system init..
<TJ13820> raylu: i know :) i have them both in VM's under a BSD for special tasks
<raylu> c1rcuit: what's sda5? also, what do you want it to be afterwards?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: *thats /dev/sd* btw; i can't type today :-(
<kidbuntu> vaxius: on terminal nothing happens with "*"
<c1rcuit> its just the name i dont want to rename or change it just make room for ubuntu
<raylu> kidbuntu: forget sd*, just "sudo fdisk -l"
<c1rcuit> raylu
<raylu> c1rcuit: i know that. i mean what's on sd5 right now?
<raylu> c1rcuit: and what do you want to look like afterwards? also, is sd1 your windows installation?
<raylu> *sda5/1
<c1rcuit> sd1 is windows
<c1rcuit> i think
<vaxius> raylu: i didn't know if he'd restarted hal yet, so i don't know if all the partitions will be in /proc/partitions
<kidbuntu> vaxius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84992/
<raylu> :D
<raylu> c1rcuit: i'd suggest going to the Places menu at the top left and selecting the drives
<raylu> c1rcuit: so that you're sure you know what you're doing after we go into the manual partitioning
<c1rcuit> ok
<vaxius> kidbuntu: k, going to go over your drives with you:
<x[Mop]x> Hey, I'm on the latest ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop so I could have KDE. It runs, but PAINFULLY slow. Any suggestions, please?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: first one is your windows install?
<kidbuntu> vaxius: yes
<nosrednaekim> x[Mop]x: it may be trying to do #d effects
<eseven73> if kde is painfully slow for you, you need something like Xubuntu
<x[Mop]x> Ubuntu runs fine, I'm on 2.4ghz dual core / nvidia 8600.
<nosrednaekim> x[Mop]x: right click on a title bar-> properties ...and turn off the desktop effects
<vaxius> kidbuntu: 2nd drive has your linux install and linux swap?
<x[Mop]x> Before I installed Ubuntu, I had Kubuntu running in VMWare, where, it ran faster.
<x[Mop]x> With all effects enabled...
<kidbuntu> vaxius: yes
<c1rcuit> raylu what am i supposed to do in the places menu
<user01> you aren't supposed to use swap on ssd right?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: 3rd drive...are you using that to share files between windows/linux, and is it the drive you have to restart hal for?
<nosrednaekim> user01: no.. not a good idea
<raylu> c1rcuit: find your drives, click them
<raylu> c1rcuit: that will mount them so that you can investigate what's inside
 * raylu brb
<user01> nosrednaekim, thanks . . . do ssd really last longer do you know?
<dmulholland> hey, is it possible to suspend a ubuntu system from the command line? I'm running ubuntu on my EEE and I'm wondering if I switch to boot to console without X can i still suspend?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: first part of the question doesn't really matter, i guess
<alex_21> webmin is out, now replaced with ebox
<nosrednaekim> user01: longer than a hard drive? it would depend on how you you it I would suppose
<kidbuntu> vaxius: others are just storage devices i use for windows. and i cant access all the windows harddisk and the rest of the harddisk
<nosrednaekim> user01: If all you do is read from it, it should last forever
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: pm-suspend
<user01> nosrednaekim, oh so it would be better for one time backups then
<user01> nosrednaekim, not really a file server
<dmulholland> thanks zsquareplusc just what I was looking for, does it work well?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: so you're just concerned with the first two?
<nosrednaekim> user01: well, its not really "cheap" enough for backups... its usual purpose are low power or small form factor devices
<c1rcuit> raylu
<user01> nosrednaekim, like a root directory on a file server
<psiforce> does anyone else have a problem with pulse audio, occasionally when running playing an avi and having other programs like firefox, my cpu ramps up to 100% (I'm running intrepid 64bit)
<nosrednaekim> user01: its not really appropriate at all for a desktop or server
<kidbuntu> vaxius: yes. actually that is only the problem.. i dont always want to restart hal always everytime i have to login in on my ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: depends on hardware and whatnot. its the utility that is run then you do suspend from X. does it work there for you?
<c1rcuit> i see: sda1 (ntfs) and sda5 (ntfs)
<nosrednaekim> user01: I suppose, but it doesn't make a whole lot of sense... just put a hard drive in
<Panarchy> Well I've been working on my ubuntu installation via VMware workstation 6.5.1, on Windows XP. Started with ubuntu alternative CD
<Panarchy> How long is it meant to take?
<Panarchy> [configuring apt] - Scanning the mirror - 50%
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: and.. you have a Zzz key. pressing that one togther with Fn should also suspend
<dmulholland> zsquareplusc, will try it in a minute, need to finish updating and then ditch X
<nosrednaekim> Panarchy: you probably don't have a network connection set up... I think you can safely skip that step
<vaxius> kidbuntu: k, i have enough info to give you a different entry for sdb1
<Panarchy> HOW
<user01> nosrednaekim, i was thinking of getting like a 8gb ssd do a minimal install for a fileserver
<Panarchy> (caps lock, sorry)
<nosrednaekim> Panarchy: hmm... not sure in the alternate installer. I know there is a button in the liveCD installer
<user01> nosrednaekim, for the base system not the file
<dmulholland> zsquareplusc, trying to see if I can get my EEE running and doing all the functions i need without X, want a boot that I can get wireless and programming from with max batt life
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, i now have the source downloaded with svn
<nosrednaekim> user01: yeah, that should work fine, but what exactly are looking for in a flash drive of that size that you can't get in a hard drive?
<Panarchy> nosrednaekim: How?
<user01> nosrednaekim, wouldnt it be faster?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: one more question: where do you want the windows partition to be mounted?
<raylu> c1rcuit: hi
<kidbuntu> vaxius: /media
<nosrednaekim> user01: depends on the drive... possibly. but then again, its the root partitioin on a file server, almost anything you will be needing will already be cached in RAM
<user01> nosrednaekim, hmmm
<c1rcuit> hey raylu: when i look at the prepare partitions i see sda 1(ntfs) which has 835 and sda5(ntfs) which has 16%
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: i'm not sure if a text console really uses less battery than X. at least if you switch off effects and antialised fonts.
<apo_> dmulholland: You're not going to get wireless AND good battery life =P
<vaxius> kidbuntu: that's usually for removable media, but ok, how about /media/windows?
<raylu> c1rcuit: again, do you know which partition is which?
<sjanssen> after the upgrade to Intrepid, my audio card's line out only plays the left channel, the right is totally silent.  My sound card is an SiS SI7012.  What can I do?
<c1rcuit> no i dont know how to find them in my places
<sjanssen> also: both channels worked in the previous version
<kidbuntu> vaxius: will the fsck after 20 times mounting will fix the problem..
<apo_> dmulholland: Also, if you're not using any effects and use a minimalistic window manager (dwm!), X doesn't need more energy than a pure terminal.
<nosrednaekim> Panarchy: I'm not sure... I haven't really used the laternate CD in a while, sorry
<zsquareplusc> sjanssen: did you check the mixer settings? is the balance centered?
<sjanssen> zsquareplusc: I believe so.  What is a quick way to check this?
<raylu> c1rcuit: do you see hard drive icons labled something like "20gb media"?
<phantomcircuit> Why aren't delete operations instantaneous? Isn't it just a matter of deleting an entry in a file table?
<raylu> c1rcuit: also, please prefix messages to me with my name
<vaxius> kidbuntu: nope, fsck is for checking/repairing damaged linux filesystems
<c1rcuit> raylu: np
<c1rcuit> no*
<raylu> phantomcircuit: yes. what isn't?
<dmulholland> apo_, I guess that's fair but terminal will give me better boot speed, might just tweak my X then
<nosrednaekim> Panarchy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4457154&postcount=7
<apo_> dmulholland: Huh? X only needs a second or two to start.
<azucar> hola
<zsquareplusc> sjanssen: double click speaker icon and check the sliders in the dialog that pops up
<Panarchy> nosrednaekim: Oh...
<azucar> hi
<phantomcircuit> raylu, delete operations seem to take longer on larger files, which doesn't make sense to me
<kidbuntu> vaxius: from my own understanding.. i think there is no specific mount point
<sjanssen> zsquareplusc: in which GUI?  Sorry, I'm more of a console person
<raylu> phantomcircuit: ext3?
<vaxius> kidbuntu: try this fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84993/
<dranzer> im speak spanish... help me!!!
<nosrednaekim> Panarchy: how long have you been waiting?
<phantomcircuit> raylu, yes
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<apo_> dmulholland: But I don't have X in my rcs either - when I'm logged in, I just type startx.
<raylu> phantomcircuit: hrm. i have no idea
<zsquareplusc> sjanssen: then use alsamixer :-)
<dmulholland> apo_, i mean tweak what runs on top of X, try xfce or something
<kidbuntu> vaxius:  it justs mount if i mount it or double click it
<dranzer> ubottu
<raylu> c1rcuit: that's kind of strange. what's in /media right now?
<sjanssen> zsquareplusc: all of the volume levels look equal
<Panarchy> Wait, I think on the other computer I'm trying it on, that it is working!
<matt__> I'm trying to learn to find command. Or something similiar. I'm trying to find all the *.jpg in a lot of subdirectories and delete them. Any advice?
<dranzer> puedo iniciar con xchat una seseion en msn???
<srothroc> Is it possible to make a bootable Ubuntu EEE image on a SD card?
<bjbum> I cannot for the life of me disable 3 button simulation with my mouse  >.< damn this HAL!
<zsquareplusc> sjanssen: do you run pulseaudio?
<Flannel> !es | dranzer
<ubottu> dranzer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nosrednaekim> srothroc: sure
<raylu> matt__: find -iname "*.jpg" -exec rm {} \;
<sjanssen> zsquareplusc: not intentionally, but yes
<matt__> srothroc: I'd say so...I'd just follow the instructions for a usb drive.
<srothroc> Ah, thanks.
<DarkKnight> hey how do i create dvd image and burn it on other dvd's
<vaxius> kidbuntu: automatically mounting like that makes a directory in /media named after the device and mounts it there
<raylu> matt__: that's case insensitive. run it without -exec ... to see what it will delete
<dranzer> gracias
<dranzer> por correerme
<dranzer> jajaja
<dranzer> salduso
<srothroc> I've had an eee PC sitting around gathering dust for a few months, so I figured I might as well use it.
<raylu> !es | dranzer
<ubottu> dranzer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<c1rcuit> raylu: how do i check
<zsquareplusc> sjanssen: then you might want to check alsamixer -c1 or -c0 too. one is the real soundcard, the other the pulseaudio device
<c1rcuit> when i click places
<matt__> raylu: Taking a look...thanks!
<c1rcuit> no media comes up
<kidbuntu> vaxius: ok ill try
<vaxius> kidbuntu: try restarting and tell me if it worked
<sjanssen> zsquareplusc: right, I had to alsamixer -c 0 to get the actual soundcard
<kidbuntu> vaxius. ok
<raylu> c1rcuit: either open the terminal (applications > terminal) and type "ls /media" or go to places > computer and navigate to /media
<matt__> raylu: So if I cd to my music main directory..it'll only look in there, and its subdirectories, correct?
<raylu> matt__: right. by default, it looks in .
<gradin> how do you move files via shell?
<c1rcuit> raylu: lordoftherings and my usb
<c1rcuit> lol
<raylu> matt__: you can also use "find /foo/bar -name...
<chipsoft> Ohai
<raylu> c1rcuit: um...?
<raylu> gradin: mv
<matt__> raylu: And I could replace rm with mv /home/matt/Data/Backup or something like that couldn't i?
<gradin> i'm ssh'd in and i want to move a directory from one location to the other but it says the directory is not empty
<srothroc> Does anyone know of any Lightroom-like RAW processing solutions for Ubuntu?
<raylu> matt__: yep
<c1rcuit> raylu: i typed what u said and my dvd and usb came up
<bjbum> Anyone familiar with HAL? I've created an fdi in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ to disable 3buttonsimulation, but even after restarting and replugging the device, the settings won't change
<matt__> raylu: sweet you's!
<chipsoft> can some1 help me with a xubuntu prob?
<raylu> matt__: {} is replaced with the file and \; ends the command...i think
<Panarchy> #xubuntu
<raylu> c1rcuit: ok. you're in the terminal?
<c1rcuit> raylu: yes
<raylu> chipsoft: not if you don't ask
<nikitis> Is there a way to make Banshee more compact?
<raylu> c1rcuit: cd /media
<matt__> raylu: meaing {} is replaced with the files it finds ?
<raylu> matt__: yes
<matt__> cool.
<keres> i have 8.10, is it possible to dual boot 8.4, i need 8.4 for compatability with an important application
<greenleaf> Is there an easy way to create a restore CD/DVD of a fully set up and configured Ubuntu system so that I can quickly restore my system if it gets hosed for some reason?
<raylu> c1rcuit: sudo mkdir sda5
<raylu> c1rcuit: sudo mount /dev/sda5 sda5
<chipsoft> Xubuntu channel is dead >.<
<AlfredHitchcock> a
<jtaji> greenleaf: look into clonezilla
<raylu> greenleaf: isn't the livecd "fully set up and configured" enough?
<greenleaf> raylu, the livecd doesn't have additional software installed by default
<c1rcuit> raylu:ok
<c1rcuit> now what
<andres1> anyone can help me ...i lost a lot of files n my mini is not working properly how do i reinstall ubuntu
<raylu> c1rcuit: now, ls sda5
<c1rcuit> ok
<raylu> c1rcuit: can you identify what sda5 is with that information?
<chiamy> is ubuntu 8.04 more stable than 8.10 version?
<eseven73> of course chiamy its a LTS
<c1rcuit> raylu: i think it is my d drive
<andres1> ?
<chipsoft> i have this problem, my xubuntu colors are mixed up, the firefox icon is blue/green etc
<chipsoft> can somene help ;e with that?
<raylu> c1rcuit: one day, people will realize that the "d drive" is just a windows mount point for a partition
<kidbuntu> vaxius: no luck.. i still have to restart hal on terminal.. well anyway.. i'll just live with.. i could still access the files
<c1rcuit> raylu: so i can just select that?
<c1rcuit> for the partitions
<DarkKnight> hey how do i create dvd image and burn it on other dvd's
<keres> i have 8.10, is it possible to dual boot 8.4, i need 8.4 for compatability with an important application
<raylu> c1rcuit: um...
<andres1> how do it reisntall ubuntu
<raylu> c1rcuit: what's in sda5? are you willing to remove this partition?
<c1rcuit> yes
<raylu> andres1: the same way you install ubuntu
<raylu> c1rcuit: er...are you sure? what's in there?
<c1rcuit> rayly: its just some folders for my homework for school
<c1rcuit> lol
<DarkKnight> hey how do i create dvd image and burn it on other dvd's
<c1rcuit> and pictures of me
<chipsoft> I neeeeed help
<c1rcuit> which i do not need
<gradin> raylu: /last gradin
<raylu> c1rcuit: in that case, you could go into manual partitioning and erase sda5
<andres1> this was a gift i usualy work w windows ...this dell mini came w it but its having problems
<c1rcuit> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu Generall we tell people to make a mount point in /media  as in /media/sda5
<luv_cute> hi
<raylu> gradin: show me the command you are using
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: isn't that what i did?
<gradin> mv The\ Elite\ Squad\[2007\]DVDrip\[AC-3\(5.1\)ENG\]\[a\ UKB-RG\ Xvid\ by
<gradin> \]-\ keltz/ ../Movies/
<chipsoft> can someone help me plzzzz
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu was he already in /media.. ?
<andres1> so how would i reinstall it
<c1rcuit> raylu: its now known as free space
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > chipsoft
<ubottu> chipsoft, please see my private message
<Psi-Jack> The JFS filesystem, has anyone had any troubles with it?
<c1rcuit> raylu: i can just select that and proceed?
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<andres1> i dont know how to do it ..
<tensop-> Hmm, anyone here knowledgable with sed or something similar? i want to filter down some text so it only displays what is between { and } in a pipe
<raylu> c1rcuit: you would then have to create two paritions. one as ext3 and one as swap
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu t, jst checking, I just got back from outside
<raylu> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> andres1 Put in a ubntucd and boot it up
<sjanssen> oh, looks like my sound card might think it is in surround mode.  How can I turn that off?
<andres1> anyone
<c1rcuit> raylu: just click new partition?
<raylu> gradin: that's strange
<andres1> i have n external drive
<andres1> this is a dell mini
<raylu> gradin: it should work. could you rename that giant file to something smaller for now?
<raylu> c1rcuit: yes
<c1rcuit> raylu: should i changed the partition size to half of what i already have?
<c1rcuit> for each one
<c1rcuit> so they can all fit
<Psi-Jack> I'm getting this from a fsck.jsf -n on my / parition: Errors detected in the Fileset File/Directory Allocation Map control information.  (F); Errors detected in the Fileset File/Directory Allocation Map. (F); Filesystem is dirty but is marked clean.
<user01> is there a quick command to see how much ram is installed on the system?
<raylu> c1rcuit: no. how much ram do you have?
<raylu> user01: free
<c1rcuit> er
<c1rcuit> how do i check raylu?
<raylu> user01: free --help to make it readable
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft What all have you installed from outside sources?   What specific flavor of ubuntu are you using.. lsb_release -a in term if you dont know
<raylu> c1rcuit: read what i said to user01 :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > andres1
<ubottu> andres1, please see my private message
<chipsoft> jack, im using xubuntu
<andres1> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft that does not answer m question.
<c1rcuit> raylu: i have 19160
<c1rcuit> free
<DarkKnight> hey how do i create dvd image and burn it on other dvd's
<user01> raylu, thanks
<c1rcuit> for mem, that is
<andres1> how do i reinstall ubuntu on a dell mini
<raylu> c1rcuit: use "free -m" please. what is the total mem?
<c1rcuit> raylu: 501
<raylu> c1rcuit: ok. how much free space is there after removing sda5?
<c1rcuit> raylu: i already did
<andres1> i have n external cd drive...
<andres1> how do i run the ubuntu cd from there
<chipsoft> jack, what do u mean with flavour?
<user01> is there a command to see if it is all in one memory module or more than one?
<Jack_Sparrow> andres1 What part of insert a cd and boot it up do you not understand..  (Not trying to be sarcastic, but that is a very basic instruction)
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > andres1
<ubottu> andres1, please see my private message
<DarkKnight> hey in a client-sever systems.... there is a net connection only for the server...so will the client systems be able to update through the sever
<raylu> c1rcuit: right...so how much space do you have?
<user01> and what kind of memory it is?
<andres1> wat part of it doesnt run ..when i tryed to do so
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft I gave you a command to type in a terminal that would tell you
<andres1> i have and external drive and its not doing it
<c1rcuit> raylu: for mem: total = 501 used = 482 and free = 18
<Paralyzed> reckon' anyone here can help with a defragment problem?
<chipsoft> can u plz give it again?
<Paralyzed> its for ubuntu
<DarkKnight> hey in a client-sever systems.... there is a net connection only for the server...so will the client systems be able to update through the sever
<andres1> its a dell mini it doesnt have a cd drive
<Jack_Sparrow> andres1 Please read the page I linked on installing ubuntu...
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft lsb_release -a
<Sorcererbob> DarkKnight: if the server is set up to be a proxy, then sure
<Jack_Sparrow> andres1 Please read the page I linked on installing ubuntu...
<Paralyzed> Anyone here ota help?
<raylu> c1rcuit: not memory, hard drive space. after deleting sda5, how much hd space?
<c1rcuit> o
<c1rcuit> lol
<raylu> !ask | Paralyzed
<ubottu> Paralyzed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oso_polar> hello all
<chiamy> does anyone use Thinkpad x41t here? I have some problem with middle button of the trackpoint under ubuntu
<oso_polar> absolute linux newbie here....
<c1rcuit> raylu: 16%
<user01> chiamy, nope i have a t40 and r40
<Jack_Sparrow> Paralyzed Are you tring to defrag an ext3 partition, it generally is not necessary
<Paralyzed> I need help with defragmenting my disk to install ubuntu, except when i do that it will only analyze up to 35 percent , something about inconsisties and its saying i need to run chkdsk.
<DarkKnight> Sorcererbob; what's a proxy...i wanted to install a ubuntu client-sever systems...with almost 65 client systems..... and i m new to the sever and i dont know what's a proxy
<chipsoft> jack im using ubuntu 8.10 inteprid or something
<Paralyzed> my harddrive
<vaxius> Paralyzed: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-425412.html
<Paralyzed> i have 10gb left, and i would  like more for proper ubuntu
<storrgie> i would really appreciate help setting up bind 9 with my T1
<WebcamWonder> Guys, where do I throw in a script to ensure that the RTS of my card is set to 2346 on every boot. Right now, it defaults to off. I believe it was in rc.local somewhere. It has completely slipped my mind
<c1rcuit> raylu: how do i check?
<vaxius> Paralyzed: you need to resize other partitions or get another drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Paralyzed if you are tring to defrag a windows partition from windows and having issues, please /j #Windows
<chipsoft> jack, im using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<Paralyzed> I'm trying to defrag the disk itself for now
<Paralyzed> or harddrive for more space
<Jack_Sparrow> Paralyzed From windows or ubuntu?
<c1rcuit> raylu: it says the free space size is 9689 MB
<Paralyzed> on a windows system
<earthling> i'm STILL getting 'read only file system' when trying to save files to a usb disk with vfat file system.  WHY?
<DarkKnight> Sorcererbob; what's a proxy...i wanted to install a ubuntu client-sever systems...with almost 65 client systems..... and i m new to the sever and i dont know what's a proxy
<Paralyzed> from what i was told if i dont have enough knowledge i could very well wipe out windows
<oso_polar> hello people , aboslute linux newbie here, please I request some help from you....is the Ubuntu live CD also the installation disk?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, here's a curious poll then. What filesystems to users here commonly use?
<Paralyzed> and i was told i need a partition so thats what i need i was told to defrag first
<raylu> c1rcuit: uh oh. 1gb isn't really enough
<joeb3_> oso_polar, yes
<Paralyzed> something about 10gb would cause limitations
<Jack_Sparrow> Paralyzed join #windows .. it is not a ubuntu issue at this point
<raylu> c1rcuit: try resizing sda1
<c1rcuit> ok
<Paralyzed> Ok, Jack_
<bjbum> I cannot for the life of me disable Three Button Simulation with my mouse. I'm going crazy
<oso_polar> joeb3_thanks a lot
<vaxius> Paralyzed: defragging won't give you more than a couple MBs, and linux filesystems don't need defragging, see options in previous post
<Paralyzed> would you be able to help me from forward on that point
<Jack_Sparrow> Paralyzed you bet.
<chipsoft> Jack_Sparrowm im running Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<Paralyzed> Ok thanks ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft you said xubuntu earlier right
<jpastore> I'm having a problem with synaptic. it only shows installed packages when I search. I checked the filters - search tab and everyhing is checked. I even tried reinstalling synaptic with aptitude and reloading the repos. I can see uninstalled packages on first entry but if I search for let's say apache it only shows some default perl modules installed
<c1rcuit> raylu: how would i go about resizing?
<Paralyzed> Vaxius, my last defrag got me 20gb more.
<chipsoft> yes, but the terminal says ubuntu >.<
<raylu> jpastore: so use apt-get/aptitude
<raylu> c1rcuit: right-click on the partition
<raylu> Paralyzed: how big is the disk?
<Paralyzed> raylu, 77GB
<vaxius> Paralyzed: you must have gigantic hard drive and an extremely fragmented windows partition
<raylu> Paralyzed: that's impossible
<earthling> jpastore:  you probably need to add more repositories...
<jpastore> raylu, that's all well and good but I would like to be able to use synaptic and understand why a nice app is broken on first install
<Paralyzed> raylu, notsure
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft HAve you changed sources, installed programs from outside supported repos .. etc
<c1rcuit> raylu: i am here and i see use as: format the parition: and mount point:
 * Psi-Jack feels so ignored by everyone. :/
<raylu> jpastore: because it's a gui :D
<chipsoft> Uuh noo
<jpastore> earthling, no the packages I need I see if I just scroll down, I just can't search and see packages that are not installed
<gnutron> Psi-Jack: ext3 filesystem
<raylu> c1rcuit: that's strange...
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; will you be able to help me
<Paralyzed> vaxius, is 10GB enough to get a working ubuntu properly set up on a windows operating system
<raylu> c1rcuit: go back to terminal and "sudo umount /dev/sda5"
<earthling> jpastore:  ic
<jpastore> raylu well ubuntu is the only linux distro that seems to be a goo d gui...that's the point
<chipsoft> My wallpaper has an orange car on it, but on Xubuntu its blue
<raylu> c1rcuit: then, alt+f2, "gksu gparted"
<Paralyzed> vaxius, windows xp
<chipsoft> Something wrong with the color config
<WebcamWonder> jpastore: On the left column, do you have all selected, or only all(installed) selected?
<chipsoft> i think
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft  Run this from a terminal..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Psi-Jack> gnutron: Why did you choose to go all ext3, out of curiosity?
<raylu> jpastore: but my point is that guis are fail :D
<vaxius> Paralyzed: use something like gparted to resize your windows partition to make more room, and yes to your recent questio
<vaxius> Paralyzed: *question
<Jack_Sparrow> vaxius He MUST NOT resize that partition until he defrags or he could really mess things up
<jpastore> raylu, well that just sounds like a cop out
<gnutron> Psi-Jack: it very reliable, and used by most users.
<c1rcuit> raylu: when i type in alt+ f2 i get a run command thing
<vaxius> Jack_Sparrow: from his comment on how much space he gained by defragmenting, i'm guessing he's already done that to the windows partition and is thinking that the same will work with ext3
<Paralyzed> vaxius, let me explain my situation, ok, first i went out and bought a disk, i came home and downloaded ubuntu version 8.10 the first button, i burned it onto my disk successfully (i know this from checking files), i restarted my computer and choose boot menu , after that i choose cd-r device, windows started like it normally would, but then i went to my computer and i opened the disk and it had an ubuntu icon which opened, ub
<raylu> c1rcuit: right. in there, type gksu gparted
<rww> You can resize ext3 partitions? How o.O?
<Jack_Sparrow> vaxius read back a bit farther
<rww> defrag **
<earthling> jpastore:  i'm sure you have already done this, but just incase, reload package installation option rebuilds the package database...
<aschx> Can anyone help me setup Ubuntu server so I can access it by SFTP (REMOTELY)?
<Jack_Sparrow> rww actually you can defrag an ext3 bt it is seldom necessary
<c1rcuit> ok
<joeb3_> aschx, install openssh-server
<raylu> c1rcuit: can you resize sda1 from there?
<c1rcuit> raylu: i am here
<c1rcuit> yea
<c1rcuit> sure
<aschx> joeb3: I did, and can connect to it using 127.0.0.1 but not remotely...
<Jack_Sparrow> c1rcuit can you hold down on hitting that enter key a bit
<derklempner> So I deI decided to move all my ripped MP3s from my file server to my Ubuntu machine.  Windows added a "desktop.ini" file to each album directory, and using "rm -rf desktop.ini" in the root of the folder they reside won't delete the files.  Any suggestions?
<vaxius> Jack_Sparrow: oic
<earthling> in the meantime, earthling still can't save files to his vfat usb memory stick.. :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> vaxius np
<rww> aschx: what's the output of "sudo ufw status"?
<c1rcuit> raylu: what should i change the size to
<vaxius> !dual-boot | Paralyzed
<ubottu> Paralyzed: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<raylu> derklempner: find -name desktop.ini -exec rm {} \;
<WebcamWonder> Guys, where do I throw in a script to ensure that the RTS of my card is set to 2346 on every boot. Right now, it defaults to off. I believe it was in rc.local somewhere. It has completely slipped my mind
<c1rcuit> i have /dev/sda1 as 46.87 GiB and /dev/sda5 as 9.02 GiB
<raylu> c1rcuit: ubuntu will need at least 3GB. how large is sda1 right now?
<gnutron> raylu: you omitted a path.
<aschx> joeb3: Status: not loaded
<derklempner> What's the "{} \;" at the end for?
<user01> is hdmi/dvi really that much better than vga?
<rww> WebcamWonder: do you mean /etc/rc.local ?
<c1rcuit> raylu: 46.87
<c1rcuit> gb
<raylu> gnutron: it defaults to the working directory
<c1rcuit> GiB*
<gnutron> raylu: ok ,sorry.
<joeb3_> aschx, netstat -antp | grep 22 | grep LISTEN
<axisys_> i want to install ubuntu on my newly purchased refurbished ibm netvista 8305.. any gotcha?
<joeb3_> aschx, what does that show?
<raylu> c1rcuit: i guess you could resize it to 40GB. it's up to you, of course
<chipsoft>  Jack_sparrow : bash: cat/etc/apt/sources.list: no such file or directory
<waldo_the_lost> hello?
<c1rcuit> but /dev/sda5 is 9.02 GiB
<c1rcuit> isnt that enough raylu?
<chipsoft> and now linux says that i have to restart
<raylu> c1rcuit: wait, what?
<Paralyzed> how to i access BIOS settings
<vaxius> axisys_: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<WebcamWonder> rww: Yeah. But that is the script exectued on user logout. Do you know the directory in which every script is executed in the given particular order on system startup
<DarkKnight> hey in a client-sever systems.... there is a net connection only for the server...so will the client systems be able to update through the sever
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft if you dont have a sources.list you have additional issues
<gnutron> chipsoft: space between cat /etc/apt/sources
<c1rcuit> it says right next to sda1 there is /dev/sda5 as 9.02 GiB
<joeb3_> waldo_the_lost, go ahead and ask.
<zelrikriando> chipsoft, check your typos
<c1rcuit> did i just fail
<c1rcuit> lol
<axisys_> vaxius: it is a desktop
<aschx> joeb3: tcp   0     0 0.0.0.0:22               0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN 3686/sshd
<aschx> tcp6   0   0 :::22            :::*       LISTEN
<Jack_Sparrow> c1rcuit fi  if ou add shift to the ctrl-V you can paste that command into a terminal
<raylu> c1rcuit:  9:41:10     c1rcuit> raylu: it says the free space size is 9689 MB
<earthling> i think the best way is to copy /etc/init.d/skeleton SXXsvc_you_need then edit it and put it where you need it in the boot process
<scoremeformusic> can someone help me with a wireless issue? It's a nightmare connecting it, it seems to be a matter of random trial and error. For the most part it connects only when I have it cabled to the router, then it stays connected when I unplug the cable. Whenever I try to set up WPS or a wep key, it disconnects and refuses to connect until I remove the security settings. Here's all the info I can think of: I have a dynamic ip address, my router
<raylu> c1rcuit: oh. crap
<raylu> c1rcuit: completely my fault. for some reason, i thought that was .9gb
<c1rcuit> oh
<c1rcuit> lol
<joeb3_> aschx, do you have a firewall turned on?
<gerryxiao> hello, where can i find ubuntu handbook?
<vaxius> !hcl | axisys_
<ubottu> axisys_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<aschx> joeb3: I dont think so...
<DarkKnight> hey in a client-sever systems.... there is a net connection only for the server...so will the client systems be able to update through the sever
<joeb3_> aschx, can you ssh to the system remotely?
<Jack_Sparrow> scoremeformusic Some wifi cards will not handle encryption
<c1rcuit> raylu: when i click new partition how much space should i give ext3
<axisys_> vaxius: thnx
<x_or> I want to do override an attribute setter on my model, so for example I want the Foo class to have an attribute value, and when I send { :feet => 12, :inches => 4 } to the value= method, I want to check to see if it is a hash and if so, muck with the data first and then stick it into value.
<Jack_Sparrow> scoremeformusic it has to do with native drivers and the chipset
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; will you be able to help me
<raylu> DarkKnight: thin-client system, you mean? apt-mirror
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<raylu> c1rcuit: all the free space minus 1GB
<scoremeformusic> jack sparrow: I've been able to connect to all other encrprypted wireless
<raylu> c1rcuit: which you will use for swap
<Paralyzed> Jack_Sparrow, how would i go about aaccessing BIOS section?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight I am tring to finish up a couple of issues and go to dinner.. another time perhaps
<chipsoft> Jack_sparrow, i tryed the command again and it says pastebinit is the newest version
<x_or> I see that when I call update_attribute inside the value= method that it seems to go into an endless stack trace, so I am probably unwittingly recursing.  What is the right way to do this?
<DarkKnight> raylu; no...we have 65 systems in lab and 1 sever....so we are converting the whole to ubuntu...
<Psi-Jack> Okay, ext4, I see is supported in Ubuntu 8.10, correct?
<c1rcuit> how many megabytes are in a gigabyte?
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; okk thanq
<raylu> x_or: ...what are you talking about?
<aschx> joeb3: I can connect to it on my HOST OS: windows, using FileZilla (I am using VBox)
<raylu> Psi-Jack: supported, but expiermental
<raylu> (i believe)
<Psi-Jack> Experimental eh? Hehe.
<jsaxton86> Has anyone here reinstalled grub before? The command "find /boot/grub/stage1" isn't working for me
<jsaxton86> I have followed the directions on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<raylu> DarkKnight: right...you want apt-mirror on the server
<joeb3_> aschx, do you have the sftp client on the remote machine?
<raylu> jsaxton86: i think grub-install is easier to use
 * rebel_kid blinks
<jsaxton86> raylu: the installer failed to install grub for some reason
<jsaxton86> but I think I'll try that
<jsaxton86> I'm getting frustrated
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: sources.list is other-readable
<DarkKnight> raylu; the thing is that.. there is net connection only to the sever....the client systems have to use the apt-get and make updations from the sever..
<chipsoft> jack_sparrow: http://security/ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<raylu> DarkKnight: ...right...
<raylu> DarkKnight: so use apt-mirror on the server...
<FAJ> jsaxton86:  the last stage of the install in the livecd under advanced has a 'install grub' option.
<aschx> joeb3: what do you mean? I have Ubuntu Server running on the same PC as Windows
<jsaxton86> FAJ: I'll do some research and try that
<jsaxton86> thanks
<merawalaid> hi all
<joeb3_> aschx, how are you testing the sftp?
<c1rcuit> raylu: what should the mount point be for ext3?
<DarkKnight> raylu; do you mean...just the same way we run apt-get on desktops...we have to run it the same way in the client systems
<raylu> c1rcuit: /
<FAJ> jsaxton86:  i dunno if you could do a somewhat grub install only from it...
<raylu> DarkKnight: have you looked at what apt-mirror is?
<jsaxton86> oh, I see
<aschx> joeb3: also, I can connect to it via sftp using the 127.0.0.1 host... and port:2222 (of which I am using for sftp)
<jsaxton86> the installer failed to install grub the first time
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft what is that link for
<jsaxton86> which might have something to do with the way I installed Ubuntu
<Guest49832> hey I'm using Ubuntu and want to add Kubuntu's repositories so that I can install amarok 2.0. Where can I find Kubuntu's repositories?
<jsaxton86> but that's an entirely different story
<DarkKnight> raylu; no i have no idea about it...
<chipsoft> u said provide pastebinit link in channel
<raylu> DarkKnight: well...go read up on it first before telling me it won't work =\
<chipsoft> Well, the terminal gave me that
<raylu> Guest49832: amarok isn't in the "kubuntu repositories
<x_or> raylu:  Sorry, I thought I was in another channel, my apologies.
<axisys_> how do I find out if I should install 64bit or 32bit on IBM netvista ?
<raylu> x_or: i figured :D
<c1rcuit> raylu: what about for the swap? (mount point)
<joeb3_> axisys, what type of processor?
<DarkKnight> raylu; okk i'll have a look
<raylu> c1rcuit: er...swap shouldn't have a mount point. is "swap" also an option for mount point?
<onetinsoldier> keres: still here?
<c1rcuit> no
<c1rcuit> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> chipsoft no.. it shold have given you a number after a pastebin site...   I am afraid I will not be able to help you with this..
<Guest49832> raylu: but amarok has dependencies that are in kubuntu's repositories
<chipsoft> ok
<chipsoft> but thx for the help
<chipsoft> Bye
<raylu> Guest49832: no, qt and other stuff are in the ubuntu repositories. just try installing it
<carpii> i just found a nice mediaplayer called songbird, its based on firefox but works really well
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<carpii> well, mediaplayer as in an alternative to amarok
<axisys_> joeb3_: hmm let me check
<srothroc> I used the bootable disk utility to put the Ubuntu eee image on a SD card; popped the SD card in the drive of my eee PC and checked boot order to make sure that removable disk was first -- it's not booting from the card. Any ideas?
<carpii> http://getsongbird.com/
<Anacranom> chipsoft, type the person's nic that u are talking to, so they can keep up in this busy channel, just type the first few letters of their nick and hit "tab" till it completes their nick..
<Guest49832> raylu: you tell me how I'm supposed to install amarok 2 then. Here's the page http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<c1rcuit> raylu: should the swap's device have turned into /dev/sda6
<raylu> Guest49832: sudo aptitude install amarok
<c1rcuit> ??
<merawalaid> Hi I am using Ubuntu 8.10, i can't get sound working on my laptop
<raylu> c1rcuit: um...what is it now?
<aschx> joeb3: I am using an SFTP client to connect to Ubuntu before... I just cannot connect to the SFTP server using my Worldwide IP
<Guest49832> raylu: already installed. But when I run amarok it brings up amarok 1.4
<keres> onetinsoldier: yes
<raylu> !sound | merawalaid
<ubottu> merawalaid: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<axisys_> joeb3_: pentium 4 2.66ghz intel chip
<axisys_> joeb3_: ibm netvista 8305
<merawalaid> thanks will try that
<joeb3_> axisys, either will work.  Try 64
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, i'm still trying... i do know of a dirty way of doing it. but i was trying to do it properly
<raylu> Guest49832: wait...that page has instructions for how to do it...
<joeb3_> axisys, what is your "global" ip?
<Guest49832> raylu: exactly! but the package they mention isn't there...
<claudio> guys u speack italian?
<zsquareplusc> joeb3_: 64 bit for pentium 4? i dont think so
<keres> onetinsoldier: which would be easier?
<Kelen> How to review my messages with IRC during i go out away and come back?
<raylu> Guest49832: what package?
<claudio> i need help please
<axisys_> joeb3_: cool!
<Guest49832> raylu: "amarok-kde4"
<raylu> Kelen: that depend son your client
<eseven73> !it | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<raylu> Guest49832: sudo aptitude update
<axisys_> joeb3_: the box is no up yet.
<aschx> joeb3: I am using an SFTP client to connect to Ubuntu before... I just cannot connect to the SFTP server using my Worldwide IP
<claudio> ok grazie mille
<Kelen> raylu: irssi for me right now..
<c1rcuit> raylu: http://s440.photobucket.com/albums/qq122/c1rcuit123/?action=view&current=stuff.jpg
<Schuenemann> "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,4)". Anyone?
<ghost3> hey. needing help with a t-mobile  Motorola W490. when I connect it to usb it sees it as a usb storage device and not a connection to broadband. can anyone help me out? thanks.
<joeb3_> axisys, zsquare says use 32 bit.  64 won't work.
<onetinsoldier> keres: well, at this point the dirty way, although it's not that dirty
<c1rcuit> wait sorry raylu
<keres> onetinsoldier: let's go
<keres> :)
<axisys_> joeb3_: hmm.. ok
<raylu> Kelen: awaylog
<c1rcuit> raylu: http://i440.photobucket.com/albums/qq122/c1rcuit123/Screenshotnes.png
<Kelen> raylu: what's your client?
<Susie> zsquareplusc: I am back from earlier. Do you have any more advice for me? I have found some drivers on the Intel website, but I don't know if they support Ubuntu, and I don't know if they will fix my problem...
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, there my be a little trial and error here too
<Roasted> I know this aint much of an ubuntu question but anybody know a way to "spruce up" an lcd monitor to look brighter? (besides the typical brightness/contrast controls)
<raylu> Kelen: irssi :D
<merawalaid> uh, ubottu:"then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer)." will that be in System>preferance>sound ?
<keres> ok
<gnutron> Kelen: try  /lastlog kelen
<Guest49832> raylu: synaptic says the latest version is the same as the installed version.
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Would it be possible to have a hidden truecrypted(Or something similar) operating system alongside a WinXP/Ubuntu dual boot? A quick look on Truecrypts website says it uses it's own bootloader(And I don't know anything about bootloaders)
<Kelen> raylu: /lastlog Kelen
<zsquareplusc> Susie: i don't know. maybe ask the channel again. there are other people now :-)
<raylu> c1rcuit: sda6 is fine. don't worry about how it chooses to number
<Kelen> this?
<joeb3_> aschx, and your ip is???
<Susie> zsquareplusc: Okay. Thanks. I will see if anyone else has ideas. :)
<raylu> Kelen: but without the "raylu: "
<c1rcuit> raylu: ok, should i now selsect sda5 and continue
<raylu> c1rcuit: i think you need to set the mountpoint of sda6 to swap, though
<eseven73> '/lastlog' command is EVERY reason to install irssi and drop xchat like a bad habit :)
<tonybaloney867> random question: How do I have more than four keyboard layouts using that little keyboard layout applet that Ubuntu uses?
<Kelen> raylu: sure.. got it.. thank you advance..
<c1rcuit> it wont let me raylu
<onetinsoldier> keres: export LDFLAGS="-l LIBS_GL=/usr/include/GL"
<raylu> c1rcuit: oh, then don't worry about it. just continue
<c1rcuit> ok
<tonybaloney867> Could I conceivably use SCIM instead to change layouts (as opposed to IMEs)
<c1rcuit> raylu: ok, should i now selsect sda5 and continue
<keres> onetinsoldier: 2 double quotes on the end?
<aschx> joeb3: my ip is 71.199.250.107 use port 222 to connect
<zsquareplusc> Brian8MEJ0mnt: the ubuntu alternate install cd supports installing to encrypted partitions. not sure if they are hidden though
<onetinsoldier> keres: yes
<raylu> c1rcuit: yep
<c1rcuit> ok
<c1rcuit> thanks so much :D
<Ximal> hey guys... i can't get to the off topic channel so i need to ask in here... I can't get my printer to work to print out pdf's . Does ubuntu offer any type of pdf conversion to printable text file ? like when you click on a site's printable version button ? or at least a pdf reader that will communicate right with my printer ...
<raylu> c1rcuit: well, "selecting" it doesn't mean you'll install to there. the fact that it's / means that it will install there
<onetinsoldier> keres: two? no..! sorry
<jpastore> so I have my old hdd converted to an external drive. can I just migrate what's on that to my new install and just set everything back the way it was? can I do an rsyc (or similar) from teh external to / ?
<onetinsoldier> keres: export LDFLAGS="-l LIBS_GL=/usr/include/GL"
<c1rcuit> ok
<srothroc> I just booted Ubuntu eee; right now I'm in BusyBox with an initramfs prompt. What should I do?
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> zsquareplusc, alright, thanks, I'll check into that
<Susie> I am trying to clone my desktop to my TV using an S-video cable, but I get absolutely no output to the TV. I have tried several various things, mostly involving editing my xorg.conf and all I got was a staticy computer screen and a still lifeless TV.  I am using an Intel  driver so I am having trouble finding support. Can anyone help me?
<joeb3_> aschx, are you directly connected with no router?
<onetinsoldier> keres: that has one set of double quotes on the end...
<raylu> Ximal: if you can't print a pdf, it's unlikely you'll be able to print anything else
<keres> onetinsoldier: what do type for the ' > ' dialog?
<dmulholland> srothroc, there was something wrong with your grub boot menu
<c1rcuit> raylu: thanks so much for helping a noob like me. u make this community a very nice place to be in. i cannot thank u enough for spending so much time on me
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<aschx> joeb3: no, I have a router... oops, should I forward port 222?
<raylu> c1rcuit: np
<srothroc> dmulholland: What does that mean?
<onetinsoldier> keres: just press enter and try again...        export LDFLAGS="-l LIBS_GL=/usr/include/GL"
<Schuenemann> hey, I need help here. Tried to boot and: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,4)".
<dmulholland> srothroc, what have you done to get this far?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee > srothroc
<ubottu> srothroc, please see my private message
<joeb3_> aschx, yep
<aschx> joeb3: okay, I'll see if that helps ;)
<keres> onetinman: then?
<srothroc> dmulholland: Got the Ubuntu EEE distro, used the USB disk utility to put it on a SD card, set the SD card reader to the top of the boot list, booted from it, selected "Install Ubuntu".
<joebee> This may sound silly but I thought I'd check prior to just bruteforcing it. I have a drive in my box thats failed and I need to remove it, but I don't know which (physically) it is.
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok...    sudo mkdir /usr/include/glib
<joebee> Is there any way to help me pick which it is?
<dudus> srothroc: something probably went bad with your setup. I'd recomend you install the standard ubuntu distribution inbstead of ubuntu eeepc edition
<onetinsoldier> keres: cp -v /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h /usr/include/glib
<keres> onetinsoldier: then?
<Jack_Sparrow> srothroc eee has their own help..  sort of like mint
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<raylu> Schuenemann: could you show us the messages before that?
<srothroc> orz
<raylu> Schuenemann: also, do you have an initrd/initramfs file in /boot?
<srothroc> The Ubuntu EEE page says to come here for help.
<onetinsoldier> keres: done? try make
<Jack_Sparrow> srothroc they are wrong
<aschx> joeb3: Okay, that worked, thanks! ~aschx
<joeb3_> joebee, unplug one and reboot. If you boot ok, that's it.
<joebee> joeb3_: There's 6 of em :(
<Schuenemann> raylu, uh... I don't know. It's a dual boot (slackware/ubuntu) using lilo
<Ximal> raylu: i can print normAL text.. just pdf's come out wrong... like 100x the normal font size..
<Guest49832> raylu: I got it to install, yay! It wasn't in synaptic but doing "apt-get install amarok-kde4" did the trick
<raylu> Ximal: try pdf2ps
<keres> onetinsoldier: i put sudo in front of it
<keres> the output: `/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h' -> `/usr/include/glib/gutils.h'
<joebee> joeb3_: And it's a headless box. Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to physically turn off the drive?
<raylu> Guest49832: congrats
<raylu> Guest49832: but, imo, amarok2 is kinda bleh :P
<onetinsoldier> keres: in front of the make command?
<joeb3_> joebee, not that I know of.
<joebee> joeb3_: Then I could just check and see which one isnt running..
<keres> no, in front of the other one
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh.. nvm.. you meant the cp -v command
<DarkKnight> raylu; just googled it out...didnt get much info...i came upon something called landscapes and stuff
<dudus> srothroc: the busy box prompt means that ubuntu failled to load. It may happen also on ubuntu distro, but as it happened in eee edition we can't tell what went wrong.
<raylu> joebee: the drive should turn itself off after a while with no access
<joebee> raylu: Okay, Ill check. Thanks.
<Schuenemann> raylu, I don't have any directory in /boot
<raylu> DarkKnight: the first result for apt-mirror is http://apt-mirror.sourceforge.net/
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m60ff6866
<dmulholland> srothroc, which eeepc do you have?
<Guest49832> raylu: heh, I'll soon see what you mean. Hopefully I'll like it
<onetinsoldier> keres: if you get an error when trying make now, just copy and paste the single line that has the error in here
<raylu> Schuenemann: yeah, sorry. i assumed you were using grub
<keres> onetinsoldier: that is the whole output, was it successful?
<Ximal> !pdf2ps > Ximal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf2ps
<Ximal> raylu: i can't find it in synaptics
<Schuenemann> raylu, it complained about my "root=", there's probably something wrong in lilo.conf
<onetinsoldier> keres: i'm pretty sure it was
<dmulholland> Ximal, it pdftops i think
<raylu> Ximal: er, try just typing "pdf2ps" in a terminal
<onetinsoldier> keres: you might want to use a util called    checkinstall to actually install it
<joebee> raylu: No, they all feel like theyre running
<raylu> Schuenemann: sorry, i have no experience with lilo
<Ximal> ahh it's already on
<dmulholland> raylu, the program is pdftops, not numeric 2
<joebee> If only they had little LEDs that you could set...
<Ximal> te system..
<onetinsoldier> keres: but if you don't use checkinstall, then it's just    make install
<raylu> fiv:~$ pdf2ps --help
<raylu> Usage: pdf2ps [-dASCII85EncodePages=false] [-dLanguageLevel=1|2|3] input.pdf [output.ps]
<onetinsoldier> keres: as root!
<DarkKnight> raylu; so we have to just install apt-mirror..thats all??
<Susie> I am trying to clone my desktop to my TV using an S-video cable, but I get absolutely no output to the TV. I have tried several various things, mostly involving editing my xorg.conf and all I got was a staticy computer screen and a still lifeless TV.  I am using an Intel  driver so I am having trouble finding support. Can anyone help me?
<raylu> DarkKnight: well, then you have to go through the pain of configuring everything :D
<DarkKnight> raylu; so wat other configurtions are required??
<tritium> !tv-out | Susie
<ubottu> Susie: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<raylu> DarkKnight: um... you're the sysadmin, not me :D
<Susie> ubottu: I am using an Intel card. =/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tritium> Susie: then I suggest you look over http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<DarkKnight> raylu; i mean for making updations available to the client systems...will only these help??
<computer_> how do i get my blackberry 8310 phone to work with ubuntu?
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m1e190e9b
<keres> that's with sudo make install
<raylu> DarkKnight: yes
<MrCollins> heh
<raylu> Susie: ubottu is a bot
<DarkKnight> raylu; thanq....a great relief.......
<onetinsoldier> keres: go into the dir and type   make clean
<Meshezabeel> ubottu, are you intelligent?
<raylu> DarkKnight: to be honest, i don't think you're qualified to set up 65 computers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raylu> Meshezabeel: it's...a...bot...
<centr0> was there a 64bit ver of 8.04?
<onetinsoldier> keres: you don't need to show me the output of   make clean
<Susie> raylu: Oh. Okay then. (This is only my second time using IRC). Thank you for telling me that so I can stop looking like an idiot...
<zsquareplusc> centr0: yes, sure
<keres> onetinsoldier: no errors, but should i do install now?
<kc8pxy> i'm trying to get a thinkpad T22 to work with 8.10 xubuntu. there seems do be a well documented issue with the savage driver ubuntu detects, and the best solution appears to be forcing use of the vesa xorg driver. my attempts to edit the xorg.conf to do this have failed.   how should i fix it?
<onetinsoldier> keres: no... there's nothing to install now that you did the make clean anyway
<Meshezabeel> raylu, no he's only pretending to be a bot ;)
<centr0> is there a way to check which one i got?  cant remember. and having some trouble installing an IDE.
<raylu> Meshezabeel: and typing really really fast :D
<keres> onetinsoldier: now what?
<onetinsoldier> keres: let's try the GL environment variable again...
<DarkKnight> raylu; ya that's right....i m doing it for my college...and there's no one who's handy with linux in our campus...we do have windows system admin...but no linux....i made it a initiative to install linux in one of our labs completely
<Meshezabeel> raylu: indeed :)
<Meshezabeel> bionic implants
<onetinsoldier> keres: export LDFLAGS="-l GL=/usr/include/GL"
<kc8pxy> DarkKnight:  way to go!
<keres> onetinsoldier: then?
<onetinsoldier> keres:   make
<DarkKnight> kc8pxy; ??
<onetinsoldier> keres: then...  make install
<centr0> is there any way to check if i have a 32bit/64bit ver of 8.04?
<raylu> centr0: "uname -m" might be what you want
<joeb3_> centr0, lsb_release -a
<tritium> raylu: not qualified?  It's not difficult.  Please don't insult others in the channel.
<raylu> endemic: or lsb_release -a
<raylu> tritium: he can't use google and he's setting up 65 macines
<kc8pxy> DarkKnight:  for forging ahead with a linux-only lab:)
<raylu> tritium: *machines. i didn't mean it in an insulting way
<tritium> raylu: mind the code of conduct, please
<DarkKnight> raylu, kc8pxy; i will make available our talk available on http://ossarchives.blogspot.com     i do that always...
<centr0> damn..  i did get 64 bit.  ugh.  'x86_64'  :(
<centr0> no wonder aptana was giving me trouble
<DarkKnight> kc8pxy; ya...thanq...
 * centr0 bangs his head on desk.
<ray_> I am new to Ubuntu, just loaded it 3 days ago
<keres> onetinsoldier: the last few lines are the same as before
<kc8pxy> ray_:  welcome!
<Anacranom> ray_, good for you! welcome
<ray_> thanks
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. hang on
<keres> onetinman: which version of ubuntu are you running on?
<onetinsoldier> 8.10
<keres> ok
<ray_> I am having some issues getting everything to work right now, but impressed with it so far
<DarkKnight> raylu, kc8pxy; the updation to my blog will be made available in a few hours..
<tritium> wii DarkKnight
<Anacranom> ray_, what version? 8.04 or 8.10?
<ray_> trying to find good places to find out info on using Ubuntu
<DarkKnight> tritium; ??
<tritium> DarkKnight: nothing...
<onetinsoldier> keres: let's meake sure you have the actual library installed...   dpkg -l '*mesa*' | grep '^ii'
<ray_> I believe its 8.10
<Anacranom> ray_, ok, what is not working>?
<tritium> ray_: lsb_release -a, and you'll find out for sure
<keres> onetinsoldier: that has output
<keres> no errors or anything
<matsya> i thank team Ubuntu for such a great and simple OS, keep up the good work
<ray_> well, can't get Wine to work
<ray_> it seems when I try to use it, it logs me out
<Anacranom> ray_,  type the person's nic that u are talking to, so they can keep up in this busy channel, just type the first few letters of their nick and hit "tab" till it completes their nick..
<kc8pxy> ray_:  what app?
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. do have these installed?   libgl1-mesa-dri  libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa  mesa-common-dev  mesa-utils
<Susie> I am trying to clone my desktop to my TV using an S-video cable, but I get absolutely no output to the TV. I have tried several various things, mostly involving editing my xorg.conf and all I got was a staticy computer screen and a still lifeless TV.  I am using an Intel  driver so I am having trouble finding support. Can anyone help me?
<ray_> well, just when I try to open it to configure it or open anything with Wine
<Gnea> ray_: http://help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start
<tritium> Susie: I pointed you to the intel driver website.
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Is there an ubuntu/windows compatible equivalent to truecrypt? Just something I can use to encrypt/hide a partition, then be able to open it again on either WinXP or Ubuntu
<raylu> onetinsoldier: if he's compiling, anything that doesn't end in -dev is likely not useful
<kc8pxy> ray_:  weird
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok.. but what about when trying to run it?
<rww> Brian8MEJ0mnt: you can install truecrypt in Ubuntu ;)
<tritium> Susie (again): http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<ray_> also can't get one of my HP printers to work with it eiether
<veloc1ty> Brian8MEJ0mnt, you can use truecrypt
<raylu> onetinsoldier: has he gotten it to compile yet?
<keres> onetinsoldier: i have all of those
<raylu> onetinsoldier: if he can compile, i'm sure he can run
<onetinsoldier> raylu: yes
<Meshezabeel> ray_, wine logs you out of ubuntu?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: :o oh.
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Ah, my bad :) The supported systems are all Windows, I assumed it was Windows only
<onetinsoldier> raylu: but i may have done the GL environment variable wrong
<onetinsoldier> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m1e190e9b
<ray_> now I have Ubuntu loaded through windows
<Susie> tritium: Thanks but I've already looked at that site and it doesn't help me.
<ray_> and downloaded wine, and it seemed to load fine and is on the launch menu
<alex_21> I used apt-get source for apt-get source libwebkit-1.0-1"  and it returned an unable to find source package error
<alex_21> I used apt-get source for apt-get source libwebkit-1.0-1"  and it returned an unable to find source package error. What can I do?
<keres> OH
<Anacranom> ray_, are you using "wubi"?
<muse> hello.. i'm trying to follow the steps listed here: http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo .. however, i get stuck trying to turn off my adapters..
<onetinsoldier> keres: what's up?
<Ziggat> should i use fedora or ubuntu
<keres> i was in the wrong directory
<ray_> Anacranom -- is that a version of Wine
<Ziggat> ive been trying to decide for hours
<Meshezabeel> meshe: ray_, why are you using wine through ubuntu through windows? If you are using windows, why not just run the app there?
<keres> Ziggat: ubuntu, no contest
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Ziggat, well, of course, we're all gonna recomend Ubuntu ;)
<Gnea> Susie: is that an i915?
<Ziggat> LOL meshe
<jioek> Hi guys, i can get my sound working in ubuntu, but it won't work in openbox
<Meshezabeel> ray_: wubi is the default way for running ubuntu from within windows
<Anacranom> ray_, no, thats ubuntu installed within windows
<tritium> Susie: did you read any of the documentation provided on that site?
<jioek> gnome*
<onetinsoldier> raylu: did you take a look at that pastebin?
<ray_> well I wanted to see if I can run applications just using Ubuntu cause I have Ubuntu on a laptop as the only OS
<muse> anyone?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: yes
<Ziggat> sorry, but running wine through ubuntu, which is running on windows is pretty much the dumbest thing ive ever heard of
<randomwalker> how do i find the mime type of a file from the command line?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: roger... any ideas?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: did keres try autoreconf yet?
<Anacranom> ty Meshezabeel
<alex_21> I used apt-get source for apt-get source libwebkit-1.0-1"  and it returned an unable to find source package error. What can I do?
<keres> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<Gnea> tritium: i looked at that site too and didn't find anything related to getting the s-video to work in linux.
<Susie> Gnea: I really don't know? It is an 855GM chipset...
<Gnea> Susie: ah, okay
<Meshezabeel> Anacranom: np ;)
<ray_> So if I have Ubuntu installed through Windows Wine is not going to work
<onetinsoldier> raylu: yes.. it had requirements... such and  configure.in and another file. which are not in the source
<alex_21> It will work fine, wine
<computer_> can i upgrade to linux mint with ubuntu?
<Susie> tritium: Yes, I did. It appears to support my graphics card, but the download instructions ask you to use git and warn you that the compiling process is complicated...
<randal> How do you install compizfussion plz help
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Bit of an unrelated-to-ubuntu question before I go decide how big to make partitions... Does anyone know if BackTrack is installable, or liveCD only? Looks like it could be fun to fiddle with for a little bit :)
<tritium> Susie: no, you don't need to download anything.  Just read the docs so you know what to configure.
<Meshezabeel> ray_, it should still work, but what is it logging you out of? Is it completely closing down Ubuntu, but leaves you in windows?
<Anacranom> ray_, i would ask in #winehq, but i have no issues with wine
<randal> How do you install compizfussion plz help
<merawalaid> ubottu , you there ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you there ?
<raylu> keres: autoreconf -i
<tritium> computer_: that's no upgrade.  That's changing distros.
<keres> raylu: same
<tritium> merawalaid: ubottu is a bot
<ray_> it just brings me back to the Ubuntu log screen
<merawalaid> oooh
<Anacranom> ray_, are you running ubuntu in VM?
<merawalaid> hehe :)
<ray_> it just logs my user out
<uman_> Anyone know how to connect to an L2TP over IPSEC vpn in ubuntu 8.10? Thanks
<Susie> tritium: Oh. Okay I didn't see these PDFs at the top earlier...let me look at them...
<randal> How do you install compizfussion plz help
<onetinsoldier> raylu: interesting.. i run autoreconf on it and i get nothing back. just returns to the command line
<ray_> No I installed it through windows on one machine and it is running on the laptop as the sole OS
<merawalaid> i am facing problems getting sound to play on my laptop
<raylu> keres: autoreconf -if
<gnutron> !compiz > randal
<randal> how do you move to compiz fussion channel or can you tell me how to install compiz
<ubottu> randal, please see my private message
<tritium> Susie: "man intel" has some info on seting the TV OUT format
<raylu> onetinsoldier: do you have a configure now?
<aleka> I am trying to change the name on an NTFS drive that is mounted on my Ubuntu from 80GB Drive to something else... but I get an error about the backend not being able to perform that action. I tried opening nautulis as root. But Nautulis is not able to open up localtion "Computer" when run as root...how can I achieve this?
<keres> raylu: same output
<kc8pxy> how do i FORCE ubuntu to change the xorg video driver it is to use?
<randal> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<raylu> keres: that's...strange
<Anacranom> ray_, do you have same issue on laptop ?
<ray_> I have used Wine before with Knoppix Linux and it worked
<Susie> tritium: I will check that out too. Thanks...
<raylu> keres: perhaps you should try opening a new terminal and starting with new source
<Gnea> Susie: this seems to have a plethora of information related to s-video: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124
<ray_> have not put Wine on laptop yet
<randal> how do i mive to !compiz
<Gnea> Susie: might go good with that
<randal> !compiz
<AceStar> May i know if someone can help me in malay language ?
<keres> raylu: download it from the svn again?
<alex_21> I used apt-get source for apt-get source libwebkit-1.0-1"  and it returned an unable to find source package error. What can I do?
<eseven73> randal:  /join #compiz-fusion
<onetinsoldier> raylu: autoreconf2.50: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<raylu> keres: svn revert
<merawalaid> i went through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound  still no joy
<tritium> alex_21: you didn't use the package name
<raylu> onetinsoldier: wait, what?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i thought you said you had no output?
<keres> raylu: not enough arguments provided
<Meshezabeel> ray_, so at what point does wine log you out?
<raylu> keres: svn revert .
<Paralyzed> I need help figuring out why ubuntu disk wont work on when i boot it on disk :|
<onetinsoldier> raylu:    sudo autoreconf -if   -->   autoreconf2.50: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<keres> raylu: ok
<raylu> onetinsoldier: woah... no need to sudo :P
<Meshezabeel> ray_ everytime you run wine?
<ray_> when I try and configure it, or when I click on open application with Wine
<kc8pxy> am i to assume, since noone is answering, that you all let ubuntu decide what driver to use, with no interference?
<Susie> Gnea: I have seen that how-to and tried it out. It didn't work for me, but I might read through the thread and see if my issue was addressed. Thanks.
<keres> onetinman: svn revert,
<tritium> kc8pxy: drivers for what?
<ray_> yes, it just closed out the user, and I am back at the Ubuntu login screen
<alex_21> I used apt-get source for apt-get source libwebkit-1.0-1"  and it returned an unable to find source package error. What is the package name?
<Susie> tritium: the "man intel" is Greek to me
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<aleka> How can I troubleshoot being unable to mount (or even see with fdisk -l) an external USB drive? No error messages in dmesg
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i am in the following dir...  /usr/local/src/netradiant   my regualr user cannot write to that dir. and i'm not going to add him to the 'staff' group
<Cpudan80> I'm having trouble mounting a smb share
<Cpudan80> I have smbfs and cifs installed
<tritium> Susie: that's a command you can type
<raylu> onetinsoldier: m...you couldn't have checked it out to somewhere else?
<raylu> keres: where is this code?
<Meshezabeel> ray_, do you have the correct video driver?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: yes, i could have, indeed
<Cpudan80> The command I used is //server      cifs    auto,           credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=Cpudan80,user  0       0
<tritium> Cpudan80: that's not a command
<Cpudan80> but it says that I didn't include a username or something?
<raylu> Cpudan80: uid, not user
<Cpudan80> tritium: ok well the line from fstab I should say
<kc8pxy> tritium:  xorg.   it seems that my xubuntu 8.10 install detects savage,  but there is a long history of issues(which I'm having) with ubuntu and that driver, with this laptop. i want to force it to use vesa, which will be good enough. how do i do that?
<tritium> Cpudan80: that looks like an entry for /etc/fstab
<Susie> tritium: I know that. I typed it in and I didn't understand the man file
<keres> raylu: http://www.icculus.org/netradiant/
<Meshezabeel> ray_ please don't message privately without asking
<tritium> kc8pxy: add a line to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use that driver
<ray_> ok sorry
<keres> raylu: would it probably work out of the box with 8.4?
<kc8pxy> tritium:  done that, in the device section. no change.
<Cpudan80> raylu: it still comes back with no username specified
<onetinsoldier> raylu: http://www.icculus.org/netradiant/#What is NetRadiant?
<Meshezabeel> ray_ you might need to enable a video driver, such as an nvidia restricted driver, if you are using nvidia
<tritium> Susie: you'd need to configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf similar to this: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#TV-Out
<raylu> Cpudan80: er...did you put your uid in?
<DIL> Cpudan80: > //computer/shareddrive	/media/shareddrive cifs user,uid=####,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode	0	0
<raylu> keres: no idea
<Ziggat> What is ubuntu private v1.0? is it a modified ubuntu? its on www.ziggat.com
<tritium> kc8pxy: and you restarted X?
<Cpudan80> DIL: yes thats what it says
<Cpudan80> DIL: looks like the mount point got cut off when I pasted it -- but that's what I've got
<DIL> Cpudan80: mount -a
<Cpudan80> DIL: wait ... do you not do cifs auto, credentials=file anymore?
<Susie> tritium: I suppose I can try that. Is there any other way to see the changes made to my xorg.conf besides rebooting my  computer? That gets tedious after a while.
<ray_> I know there are some other issues I have had, like when I tried to use the best graphic setting it messed up my video whee I had to reinstall the whole thing again
<Cpudan80> DIL: comes back no username specified in dmesg | tail
<AceStar> hi, anyone know how to take screenshot during installation of ubuntu distro ? thanks
<tritium> Susie: of course there is.  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, for one.
<raylu> AceStar: alt+f2, gnome-screenshot
<kc8pxy> tritium: rebooted the whole system./
<kc8pxy> tritium: it's weird though
<tritium> kc8pxy: then you should inspect /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and find out why it's ignoring your config line
<Susie> tritium: Well, I'll try that, but I may have to restart my computer anyway. From experience, this kind of thing does wonky stuff to my computer and no amount of Ctrl + Alt + F7 can get me back without restarting...
<kc8pxy> tritium:  it seems it's using my config, and using savage anyway.
<srothroc> Is there a way to select the proper keyboard layout for an eee pc 701 in Ubuntu?
<ray_> I was impressed with Ubuntu, in that it let you run it through the CD to try it out, without having to install it on the computer, like Knoppix, and it game other opinions as well, but there is a lot of things that have to be tweaked to get it to work
<AceStar> raylu: thanks
<AceStar> raylu: will try that
<tritium> ray_: depends on your hardware
<digitalnorm> i have a cunundrum.  i just began using ubuntu from xp. ubuntu made new partitions for itself from free space and the two hudred gig of photos and tele and music etc that was the only thing on my sata hard drive called "media" became a folder in "places" called "media" and it stilll contained all my stuff.  then i imported the whole contents of "media\music" into rhythmbox and now the music folder is empty (although still the location
<digitalnorm> in properties of songs in r.b.) and i cannot find my music any where except in rhythmbox.  the properties of the "media" folder say it is still 200 gig large, BUT, when i add up the size of all of the folders, it is 70 gig short of that, the same 70 gig of music that is missing.  my music is invisible and it is freaking me out.  i know it is still there because i can play it in r.b but i nor a search engine can find it in an explorer
<digitalnorm> window.  please help.  sorry for length
<FloodBot1> digitalnorm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eseven73> is that a question or a bible?
<Cpudan80> DIL: ok well I got it to do something else now --- now it just says IO error 5 when I do mount
<ray_> yea, I am aware of that, and was impressed that most everything worked on both computers
<Cpudan80> ideas?
<Meshezabeel> ray_, it could be a problem with your video driver then
<Susie> tritium: One last question before I try it. When it says   Section "Device"
<Susie>          ...
<Susie>          Option      "Monitor-TV"   "TV"
<Susie>          ...
<Susie>  EndSection
<FloodBot1> Susie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ray_> but its not Windows, I can't get HP printer to run, some applications like the media viewer crashes when I go full screen
<tritium> Susie: you know better than to paste that much text here
<raylu> digitalnorm: doesn't right-clicking on a music file in rhythmbox give you an option to show you where the files are?
<kc8pxy> digitalnorm:  tried looking for it with locate?
<Susie> tritium: Now I do
<digitalnorm> yes and they are not there
<Meshezabeel> ray_, it's the video drivers in linux that you might need to look at
<raylu> digitalnorm: at who?
<digitalnorm> the properties says media/media/musi
<Paralyzed> Problem: ubuntu cd wont start on reboot
<Susie> tritium: Didn't realize that would happen and I've never done this before and have no idea what I'm doing
<raylu> keres: wow...
<raylu> keres: this thing is still compiling...
<tritium> Susie: ok, no problem.
<keres> raylu: what version are you on?
<raylu> keres: 8.10
<jahnkeanater> i have a microsoft moust that works on linux fine but it dosent work on two of my windows computers but it works on another windows computer
<Susie> tritium: So...anyway...back to the question?
<ray_> I am afraid to play around with the video drivers, because last time I tried I lost all the video
<digitalnorm> kc8:  the path is the same folder from where i imported the music but now it is empty
<ray_> I had to uninstall and reintall it again
<tritium> Susie: yes.  State it succinctly, please.
<ray_> that took an hour or more
<Paralyzed> Jack_Sparrow
<raylu> jahnkeanater: how is this an ubuntu question? also, uninstall the device in the device manager in windows and plug the mouse back in :D
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i would like to know what you did to get it to compile :-)
<ray_> at least with Windows if you mess up you can run it in Safe Mode and get back to old video settings
<anxiolytic> My computer has been overly sluggish for the past few weeks. It might have been the update to Intrepid but I'm not sure. What can I do to find out what's causing this problem?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: just what the site said
<jahnkeanater> its not a ubuntu question at all
<raylu> onetinsoldier, keres: also, there are like a billion warnings
<Susie> tritium: Well the question was when it tells me to put something in the Input Device section am I supposed to start a new input device section or paste it in the already existing one?
<axisys_> how hard is it repartition a live ubuntu server.. i want make a separate partition for /home dir and move it off of / (root) partition
<onetinsoldier> raylu: andit found all theheaders with no problem on the fist try?
<onetinsoldier> first&*
<raylu> axisys_: easy, of course.
<raylu> onetinsoldier: yep.
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i'll be damned
<tritium> Susie: existing one
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i was prepard to fight autoscan/autoreconf to the death
<axisys_> raylu: i like that answer :-)
<raylu> onetinsoldier: but i ran make first and it's compiling
<Susie> tritium: okay thank you. If I disappear for a bit, I had to reboot.
<jahnkeanater> i have tryed uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling them i get an error saying they are installed wrong
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok.  roger
<srothroc> Does anyone know how to get an accurate keyboard layout for the eee PC?
<axisys_> raylu: how do I go by doing it ?
<Meshezabeel> ray_, do you have an nvidia card?
<Paralyzed> raylu: my ubuntu cd wont start the partition section on reboot, what am i doing wrong
<Gnea> srothroc: #ubuntu-eeepc would know
<ToddEDM> ok im baaaack... anyone know how i cam make it so a photomanager opens up automatically when i plug in my camera (rebel XSi/450d)
<Paralyzed> raylu: im not sure what bios settings should be
<ray_> no I am trying to remember what it is
<kc8pxy> axisys_:  IIRc, you can't sanely modify mounted partitons.  as long as they are not mounted,  you are fine.
<Miscc> how to make lasting block for IP with iptables .?
<Meshezabeel> ray_ you might want to try running wine from the live cd on that computer and see what happens
<Gnea> !iptables | Miscc
<Schuenemann> I logged onto Ubuntu for the first time and got an error message saying my session lasted less than 10 seconds. What is that?
<ubottu> Miscc: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<joeb3_> ToddEDM, system, preferences, removable drives and media.
<digitalnorm> raylu: the properties in r.b. tell me the files are in the same place they had always been but looking at thatfolder it says contents nothing
<axisys_> kc8pxy: so how do I repartition? so break /dev/sda1 (60G) to /dev/sda1 (40G) and /dev/sda2 (20G)
<srothroc> Gnea: Thanks.
<axisys_> sda2 will then be mounted as /home
<ray__> I don't think Wine was on the CD
<kc8pxy> axisys_:  are they in use?(mounted)
<anxiolytic> My computer has been overly sluggish for the past few weeks. It might have been the update to Intrepid but I'm not sure. What can I do to find out what's causing this problem?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: http://i34.tinypic.com/2pt3z94.png
<ray__> I had to download it after I installed it on the computer
<raylu> axisys_: gparted
<onetinsoldier> keres: do you have the following package installed?   libgtkglext1-dev
<raylu> Paralyzed: you shouldn't have ot play with your bios
<axisys_>  /home now is  part of root ..
<axisys_> raylu: ok.. let me try that
<Paralyzed> raylu: i dont know whats the problem the boot manu opens i clcik IDE Cd-Rom Device
<ray__> I see I can install a ATI/AMD Graphic Driver
<Paralyzed> raylu: start up happens and i dont see an ubuntu logo nothing happens but normal start
<raylu> digitalnorm: where does it say the files are? can you show me the ls output of that directory?
<ray__> not sure why a graphic setting would affect Wine
<onetinsoldier> raylu: nice.. i am going to try and compile here nowl. i was missing one package.
<cairo> I tried creating a launcher with the command line gksu "/usr/bin/nautilus --no-desktop", but it doesn't work.  What is the prob?
<raylu> digitalnorm: and if the files aren't there...what happens when you play them?
<Meshezabeel> ray__, yes, but you can download wine  on the live CD just fine
<Paralyzed> raylu, If the computer does not boot from the CD (eg. Windows starts again instead), check your BIOS settings and fix as appropriate.  If successfully booted from CD, the Ubuntu logo will be displayed on the screen. Press Enter to continue.
<Paralyzed> what it says on dual boot ubuntu page
<raylu> Paralyzed: right...but in your case, windows didn't boot
<ray__> well I downloaded the iso file for Ubuntu, but I didn't come with Wine
<Meshezabeel> ray__, see here for a similar case, maybe not the same as you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644480
<Schuenemann> I logged into Ubuntu for the first time and got an error message saying my session lasted less than 10 seconds. What is that? It says that might have a problem with the installation or I have few disk space?
<raylu> Paralyzed: ubuntu tried to boot, so you don't have to tell the bios to boot from cds before hdds
<keres> onetinsoldier: yes
<Susie> tritium: Still nothing and I had to reboot
<Paralyzed> raylu, indeed but it just starts normal it doesnt boot the disk
<Meshezabeel> ray__, no it doesn't come with ubuntu, but in the live cd, you can connect to the internet and use apt/synaptic
<Paralyzed> raylu, its suppost to display an ubuntu logo
<raylu> Paralyzed:
<Akuma_s> Hi, good night...
<raylu> Paralyzed: oh.
<tritium> Susie: why do you say you had to reboot?
<raylu> Paralyzed: so look for a bios setting that controls the order of boot devices
<Paralyzed> raylu, so i dont know whats the problem it SHOULD boot
<ray__> can I do that with the installed version too?
<raylu> Paralyzed: and make sure your cd drive comes before your hard drive
<Susie> tritium: After Ctrl + Alt + Backspace everything on my computer disappeared
<Paralyzed> raylu, meaning?
<digitalnorm> raylu: the tracks play normally although about half of them are now in a tab called "missing files" and they don't play
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok, i never tried to get it to compile here.. i was just trying to get it to compile for keres. i checked all the packages listed on the site.. made sure they were installed(i assumed that keres had them all!). and it's compiling for me with on the first try also
<tritium> Susie: did you try switching back to X or a virtual console?
<raylu> Paralyzed: huh? i meant what i said
<Paralyzed> raylu, vax said same exact thing i just dont know what that means
<Akuma_s> I need a program to check for wifi networks...
<Paralyzed> raylu, how would i do that
<raylu> digitalnorm: um...sounds like the files are missing, then
<onetinsoldier> keres: hello.. you still here?
<Paralyzed> raylu, setup utilities or on boot menu?
<raylu> Paralyzed: every bios is different
<Tefx__> hey guys for soem reason ubtuntu dosent seem to be ulling dependancies down any mroe
<raylu> Paralyzed: setup utilities
<Susie> tritium: yeah nothing
<Tefx__> and im confused to hell
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty then! ext3, now.
<digitalnorm> raylu: but all the files that are simply in my library tab play and they are not in the /media/media/music folder thay should be in
<raylu> Tefx__: you mean your package manager?
<Akuma_s> Could you recomend me one?
<Tefx__> yeh
<Paralyzed> raylu, how would i make the cdr come before HD
<Tefx__> i ment apititude
<raylu> Tefx__: what are you using?
<Paralyzed> raylu, so that it boots
<onetinsoldier> keres: go back into the source dir.. tell me when you are there
<keres> onetinsoldier: yes
<Tefx__> i just ptu ubuntu for soem reason
<raylu> Tefx__: "sudo aptitude install"
<webman> anyone know how to recover a LVM physical disk where the first few blocks have been overwritten ?
<ray__> Meshezabeel: how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<keres> onetinsoldier: ok
<Tefx__> its installed
<raylu> Tefx__: no, just run
<onetinsoldier> keres: make clean
<raylu> Tefx__: "sudo aptitude install"
<raylu> Tefx__: so it cleans up any previous installations
<Susie> tritium: It's really weird how unstable my computer can be actually. I can't even start it without using recovery mode. If I just let it turn on as normal my screen goes all wonky.
<Tefx__> btu it said all these depdancies wernt in use at a tiem and they wernt so ti removed them
<Paralyzed> raylu, iv tried i just dont know how to switch them around
<Meshezabeel> ray__: can you do what with the installed version?
<onetinsoldier> keres:     export LDFLAGS=""
<ToddEDM> joeb3_: sorry i was away... i dont seem to have 'removable drives and media' in preferences.... would it be something else?
<keres> onetinsoldier: that lists an output, but no actual effect
<raylu> Paralyzed: i can't really help you with that. have you gotten into your bios config yet?
<Tefx__> adn now im trygin to install the package that pulled them down last tiem again and it wont pull them with it
<Meshezabeel> ray__ not sure, probably 2-3 years.
<Paralyzed> raylu, affirmative
<raylu> onetinsoldier: it's easier to just start a new shell. all the environ variables will be gone
<raylu> Paralyzed: then good luck :P
<ray__> would it be alright if I asked you some things private chat?
<keres> it lists that one output listing all the derivitives of make clean
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. works for me
<Susie> tritium: I've never really had a good graphics card support experience with Ubuntu...
<Paralyzed> raylu, wait :P how can i "MOVE" them
<keres> onetinsoldier: ok
<keres> then?
<joeb3_> ToddEDM, running gnome?
<keres> after export LDFLAGS=""
<Meshezabeel> ray__ sure
<Paralyzed> raylu, mean make it first priority?
<ray__> thanks
<tritium> Susie: which chipset specifically?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i don't really know what the situation looks like
<ToddEDM> joeb3_:  yeah
<Susie> tritium: I believe it is 855GM
<jahnkeanater> im going to ask a windows question
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i will tell you that if you mount all your drives and use
<raylu> onetinsoldier: sudo updatedb
<Schuenemann> "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds. If you didn't finish your session, this may mean there is some installation problem or you're out of disk space. Try to start a security session to check if you can fix the problem". Can anyone help? This is my first login
<jrib> jahnkeanater: ##windows for windows questions
<raylu> onetinsoldier: then "locate filename" it'll search quickly for files
<onetinsoldier> keres: make certain you have all the packages listed on the website installed
<joeb3_> ToddEDM, gnome-volume-properties
<raylu> Schuenemann: you got past the kernel panic?
<CeW_imOth_fs>  hai...
<keres> onetinsoldier: i'm 99% sure
<raylu> Paraselene_: yes
<onetinsoldier> raylu: it compiled for me just fine
<jahnkeanater> y would a usb mouse work with a usb to p/s2 converter but not by itself
<raylu> er...ignore that
<Schuenemann> raylu, yes, I had to add initrd to lilo :-). But now I'm sutckthere
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok.. you know what to do...  make
<bazhang> jahnkeanater, in ubuntu?
<Tefx__> raylu can u come check this out in ssh with me please i need to get this box runnign proeprly by the morning lols
<Schuenemann> stuck tere*
<onetinsoldier> keres: when finished...  make install
<jahnkeanater> and im not going to the windows room because there is no one there
<raylu> onetinsoldier: wait...ignore all those messages
<CeW_imOth_fs> ol yuk!!!
<ToddEDM> joeb3_:  thx im installing that now
<ToddEDM> y
<jahnkeanater> no only windows ubuntu is fine
<raylu> digitalnorm: i don't really know what your situation looks like, but
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok, was/did  ;-)
<jrib> jahnkeanater: if you are having a windows issue, this is the wrong channel.  Be patient in ##windows
<bazhang> jahnkeanater, this is for ubuntu support only
<raylu> digitalnorm: "sudo updatedb" and then "locate filename" will help you
<raylu> digitalnorm: if you mount all your drives first
<jahnkeanater> yea i know that
<ToddEDM> 1-0 Oilers  woooo
<noobnoob> how do you know if someone has hax0red your ubuntu box?
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m4cc47d85
<tritium> ToddEDM: stay on topic
<raylu> Tefx__: what package are you trying to install?
<helpme> how do I install those fonts to make it look nicer?
<Tefx__> dtc
<noobnoob> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> helpme: what fonts?
<jahnkeanater> im positive that there are alot of people in this room that dual boot just like me and have had windows related problems
<ToddEDM> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<helpme> i think its ms fonts im not sure
<Schuenemann> raylu, any help with that one?
<jrib> jahnkeanater: it doesn't matter.  Anyone that wants to support windows will be in ##windows
<helpme> my KDE session crashed and I restarted my box and now its using the old fonts..
<Tefx__> and its seriosly goen screwy
<digitalnorm> raylu:  if i can show you this screen shot it may tell you something
<noobnoob> firefox has been running slow lately on ubuntu what could be some reasons?
<keres> onetinsoldier: make: *** [dependencies-check] Error 1
<jahnkeanater> i dont think that asking here will hurt
<digitalnorm> raylu: but i dont know how to show it to you
<ToddEDM> joeb3_: wow thanks!!!!
<noobnoob> how do you know if someone has hacked your box?
<onetinsoldier> keres: i'mnot sure what's wrong.. both me and raylu just made sure we had all the packages listed on the site installed, and it compiled on the first try, for both me and him
<Tefx__> i messed up the first instlal of it cos of not having the configs setup corectly so i removed it and started from scratch and now aptitudes chuckgin erros or nto downloadign packages correctlly
<Tefx__> or throwing errors
<bazhang> noobnoob, check for rootkits
<helpme> can anybody help me please?
<Tefx__> yet i remvoed it correctly
<raylu> digitalnorm: tinypic.com?
<noobnoob> bazhang what is a rootkit?
<helpme> how can i purge and reinstall my fonts?
<bazhang> noobnoob, apt-cache search rootkit for apps
<ToddEDM> noobnoob: when they email you , your own nude pics
<bazhang> ToddEDM, please stop
<noobnoob> toddedm haha
<tritium> ToddEDM: warning
<raylu> Schuenemann: i've never seen that error. did you get logged out immediately?
<noobnoob> dont warn toddedm he is being real
<Schuenemann> raylu, yeah... I found something on the forum, let me try
<Plecebo> Strange Problem: ubuntu 8.10 32 bit cd works fine, 64 bit gives "buffer I/O error on dev sr0" I've checked the cd against the md5 checksums, and reburned 2x's any suggestions?
<ToddEDM> warning for what?
<carpii> noobnoob, you havent been hacked, just relax
<carpii> and make sure you stay connected ok?
<noobnoob> carpii how do you know?
<noobnoob> is ubuntu that secure out the box?
<ToddEDM> nude is an unacceptable word or what
<raylu> Schuenemann: is this a new user's /home dir created from skel?
<Buster_Hymen> How well does software RAID work in ubuntu?
<tritium> ToddEDM: keep it family friendly, or leave
<bazhang> ToddEDM, being offtopic
<jahnkeanater> y would ubuntu not boot
<raylu> noobnoob: yes
<Schuenemann> raylu, what is skel?
<anxiolytic> My computer has been overly sluggish for the past few weeks. It might have been the update to Intrepid but I'm not sure. What can I do to find out what's causing this problem?
<ToddEDM> lol
<jahnkeanater> it goes from grub then haults at a black scree
<digitalnorm> raylu: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2dbmpeh&s=4
<onetinsoldier> kers why don't you try the following... just to make sure,    apt-get install --reinstall pkg-config
<jahnkeanater> n
<raylu> Schuenemann: ls -A /etc/skel
<Susie> tritium: I found something that might work here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40865&highlight=855+drivers&page=2 look at the bold post by Vertical. But when I try to configure nvtv I get the error "pci library required"
<onetinsoldier> keres: why don't you try the following... just to make sure,    apt-get install --reinstall pkg-config
<raylu> Schuenemann: when you create a new user, that's the user's home dir that gets created
<Schuenemann> raylu, the forum post says to delete ~/.gnome2
<idealhavoc> anxiolytic: Try opening a terminal and running uptime to start, and see what the loads on your system are
<DarkKnight> hey i face problems while playing any videos on firefox...i can't be able to play it
<digitalnorm> raylu:  you'll see that the size of my combined contents of folder is seventy gigs less than the total size of folder
<tritium> Susie: I'd do more reading on the official intel linux drivers website, then
<Schuenemann> raylu, the home dir is in a different partition that is the same to my other distros
<anxiolytic> idealhavoc: pretty high, load average: 1.29, 1.39, 1.23
<raylu> Schuenemann: ah, that makes sense then
<Susie> tritium: The one you gave me earlier?
<raylu> Schuenemann: perhaps you don't own all the files in your home dir
<tritium> Susie: yes
<Schuenemann> raylu, oh...
<raylu> Schuenemann: or you don't own your home dir at all (different UIDs)
<idealhavoc> anxiolytic: hmm, for a personal system with one cpu that is a bit high.  Try running the top command to see if there is any process that is at the top of the default sort
<keres> onetinsoldier: can you do something for me?
<raylu> digitalnorm: um...why is something mounted at /media?
<onetinsoldier> keres: sure
<keres> and raylu
<digitalnorm> raylu: i don't know
<helpme> can somebody help me please??
<Tefx__> raylu did u see what i said when u asked wat pacage i was tryign to isntall
<helpme> how can i install those fonts??
<digitalnorm> raylu: i am very new to this
<Susie> tritium: I don't know. This is all giving me a headache...
<anxiolytic> idealhavoc: I've been checking every once in a while. firefox3 and Xorg are always on top for CPU/mem usage
<Schuenemann> raylu, I can create a file at ~
<Gnea> !ask | helpme
<ubottu> helpme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noobnoob> bahzhang what does this mean  noobnoob, apt-cache search rootkit for apps
<anxiolytic> idealhavoc: but I didn't have this much of a problem with either of them before switching to intrepid
<Tefx__> helpme woudl help if u said what fonts your talkign about
<tritium> Susie: then perhaps consider an nvidia (or ati) card
<raylu> Schuenemann: ls -ld /home/$USER ?
<helpme> Gnea: i have asked already please do not tell me to ask
<Soliloquial> Where should I extract a binary application to?
<keres> actually, nm
<raylu> Tefx__: ah, no i didn't. prefix messages to me with raylu please
<helpme> Tefx__: as I said earlier, the ms fonts..
<keres> it would take a long time
<Gnea> helpme: didn't see it, don't have the time to go through scrollback.
<anxiolytic> idealhavoc: would it help if I recompile my kernel w/ SMP off, more optimized for my cpu? right now I'm using stock, 64bit
<Susie> tritium: I would but I'm on a laptop, and it's integrated into the mother board. Yay for me.
<raylu> Tefx__: show the output of "sudo aptitude install" please
<digitalnorm> raylu:  meaning the location is /media, neh? and it shouldn't be in theree?
<onetinsoldier> Soliloquial:  /usr/local/bin... or /usr/bin
<DarkKnight> hey i face problems while playing any videos on firefox...i can't be able to play it
<Schuenemann> raylu, drwx--x--x 27 otto otto 4096 date /home/otto
<Gnea> tritium: in what section of that website has the docs that you're referring to?
<raylu> digitalnorm: normally, you mount stuff inside /media. like /media/sda1 or something
<idealhavoc> anxiolytic: I don't think that would help too much.  What is the cpu usage percentage?  It is possible that it is having disk problems or something, driving the load up
<tritium> Gnea: there's a link.  If you look, you'll find them.
<raylu> Schuenemann: hm, dunno then
<digitalnorm> raylu:  it is mounted in there like this: /media/media
<raylu> digitalnorm: oh...
<Gnea> tritium: that really doesn't help the situation at all.
<tritium> Gnea: documents generally help
<digitalnorm> raylu: before i used ubuntu it was just the name of my harddrive: mediaq and so that is what ubuntu named the folder
<alex_> hi. Can OSX read/write EXT3 ?
<helpme> can somebody help me please??
<digitalnorm> raylu:*media
<Gnea> tritium: even better when they're official ubuntu documents, too. i think you can do a bit better than that.
<helpme> how can I purge and reinstall msttcorefonts??
<Gnea> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bazhang> !fonts | helpme
<ubottu> helpme: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<digitalnorm> raylu: but did you see the discrepency in the total size and the sum of the parts?
<helpme> bazhang: thats not that I asked
<helpme> how can I purge and reinstall msttcorefonts??
<alex_> helpme: read above
<raylu> digitalnorm: yes
<digitalnorm> iraylu: it is the 70 gigs i am missing.  they are hidden or some thing
<Schuenemann> raylu, I deleted that dir and it worked
<Susie> tritium: Do you know anything about my ./configure error I mentioned just a couple minutes ago?
<raylu> digitalnorm: i suggest unmounting it and using fsck
<alex_> something like "sudo apt-get remove -purge msttcorefonts"
<raylu> Schuenemann: congrats
<bazhang> helpme, go into package manager and remove completely then reinstall them. easy.
<lijian_> bye
<tritium> Susie: I didn't see it.  What are you compiling?
<lijian_> quit
<lijian_> exit
<tritium> alex_: --purge
<helpme> thats not what I asked
<lijian_> OMG  How to exit.
<Schuenemann> raylu, thanks for your ghelp
<alex_> anyone use OSx with EXT3 ?
<onetinsoldier> Soliloquial: normally you'd put it in /usr/local/bin  ...leave /usr/bin for unbuntu .deb packages
<raylu> litlebuda: try those with /
<raylu> sigh.
<digitalnorm> raylu:  is there some literature i cn find to tell a newbie what fsck is and how to use it?
<onetinsoldier> keres: so what's up?
<Susie> tritium: This is what I said earlier: I found something that might work here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40865&highlight=855+drivers&page=2 look at the bold post by Vertical. But when I try to configure nvtv I get the error "pci library required"
<tritium> Gnea: there are no official ubunto docs for Intel tv-out
<tritium> ubuntu*
<bazhang> alex_, you mean using osx to read a shared folder/partition that has ext3?
<Gnea> helpme: you have 2 choices, really: 1) adjust your attitude and be flexible, or b) google it for yourself. no one enjoys being talked down to like that and it won't be tolerated.
<ionicz> hey guys i got a question about my boot up error i'm having on ubuntu 8.10
<raylu> digitalnorm: do you know the name of your device? (should start with /dev/)
<raylu> digitalnorm: and have you unmounted media yet?
<keres> onetinsoldier: it seems i have libglib2.0-dev, but when i try make it says it can't find it
<raylu> keres: start a new shell
<helpme> Gnea: im just asking a simple question, theres no attitude here..
<keres> onetinsoldier: so i reinstallled it with aptitude, same thing
<bazhang> helpme, your question is about purging and reinstalling fonts correct?
<helpme> bazhang: yes
<keres> raylu: shell?
<raylu> keres: are you using gnome-terminal?
<ionicz> the error is " unsupported cap regs version 7 "
<bazhang> helpme, then take the suggestions given
<keres> raylu: yes
<Gnea> helpme: when you say "that's not what i asked." is a really piss-poor attitude to the help that people are trying to give you.
<tritium> Susie: again, what are you compiling?  nvtv is in the ubuntu repos, so hopefully not taht
<raylu> keres: ok, ctrl+shift+t
<helpme> bazhang: none of them told me how to purge
<alex_> bazhang: mounting a partition which is ext3 from OSX
<raylu> keres: that should clear your environment variables
<bazhang> helpme, I just told you
<ionicz> is anyone else having this problem?
<raylu> keres: you can ctrl+d in the old shell
<keres> o ok
<anxiolytic> idealhavoc: right now 99% - system monitor 50% and xorg 50%.. xorg always takes around 50%
<helpme> bazhang: thats not what I asked
<keres> that's a shell?
<helpme> i want to purge them
<bazhang> alex_, sounds like an apple question
<keres> that makes sense
<Susie> tritium: Yes, I'm compiling nvtv, because I had to apply a patch to it for my graphics card. I'm aware of the fact that it's in the repos
<raylu> keres: that's both a new shell and a new terminal :D
<bazhang> helpme then please clarify your question thanks
<codazoda> Hi.  I am running Ubuntu 8.04.  When I connect a second monitor to my VGA port, and restart Xorg, My 2nd monitor shows 1024x768, but stays black.  So does the primary monitor on the laptop.  Any thoughts?
<alex_> helpme: I did ... use this: "sudo apt-get remove --purge msttcorefonts"
<onetinsoldier> raylu: keres started up a new shell. that would also get rid of the environ variables wouldn't it?
<tritium> Susie: what is the error you get?
<keres> raylu: ok
<digitalnorm> raylu:  /dev/sdb and howto unmount?
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty now, then. Does anyone here use an ATI X1600 Pro or similar X1x00 series ATI video card in Ubuntu?
<Susie> "error: pci library required"
<helpme> bazhang: theres no need to clarify I asked it exactly as I should
<codazoda> If I disconnect the second video and reboot, all is well.  sis 760.
<helpme> alex_: thank you so much :)
<alex_> bazhang: yeah ... better find some apple folks then eh...
<Susie> tritium: "error: pci library required"
<bazhang> helpme, then you wont get any help here
<idealhavoc> anxiolytic: Wow, anything in the xorg error logs?  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<raylu> digitalnorm: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<keres> onetinman: Checking for glib/gutils.h (libglib2.0-dev)... not found, please install it or set PKG_CONFIG_PATH right!
<raylu> onetinsoldier: yep
<digitalnorm> raylu:  figgered out unmount but is says an app wont let me
<mankash> I have installed new network card but it is not working, it is showing in ifconfig
<anxiolytic> idealhavoc: I have desktop effects off. Oddly enough, I had them on with hardy and it was blazing fast.
<bazhang> alex_, there is an apple / macos channel on freenode you know
<raylu> onetinsoldier: that was the point, actually
<alex_> halpme: it was answered above tough =) with two different methds!
<raylu> digitalnorm: close rhythmbox, other terminals, nautilus, etc.
<alex_> bazhang: do you know what it is?
<codazoda> xrandr does not help with sis chipsets, right?
<mankash> it is showing as eth1 and eth1:avahi
<keres> onetinsoldier: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<digitalnorm> raylu: okay, unmounted
<anxiolytic> idealhavoc: nothing in Xorg log, latest entry was on dec 8th .. (I don't shutdown)
<helpme> alex_: i asked how to purge and nobody said that until now when you did
<raylu> digitalnorm: now, fsck /dev/sdb
<raylu> digitalnorm: or fsck /dev/sdb1
<keres> onetinman: should i reboot?
<Gnea> helpme: if you're unwilling to accept the advice you've been given, then perhaps ubuntu is not something you need.
<DarkKnight> hey i face problems while playing any videos on firefox...i can't be able to play it
<raylu> digitalnorm: i'm not sure
<Psi-Jack> Still no ATI users present?
<digitalnorm> raylu:  is that in terminal?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: roger.. keres insists that all the packages listed on the site are installed.. but is still getting missing error messages   Checking for glib/gutils.h (libglib2.0-dev)... not found
<mankash> how to fix eth1
<raylu> digitalnorm: yes
<idealhavoc> DarkKnight: What type of videos, flash videos, mp4, wmv, ogg theora?
<helpme> Gnea: i was given incorrect information;  my question was not answered until now by alex_
<alex_> =) yeah they did. One suggested synaptic "completely remove" (means purge)
<bazhang> alex_, ##apple might be it
<Gnea> !ati | Psi-Jack
<ubottu> Psi-Jack: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paralyzed> raylu, no dice
<onetinsoldier> keres: you have apt-get or aptitude, or synaptic running somewhere else apparently
<alex_> ok
<keres> onetinsoldier: really?
<digitalnorm> raylu:  i want to do that to the device where missing files are right?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i think now's a good time to go one step farther than svn revert and just remove and recheckout the source
<Gnea> helpme: still, your attitude is off-key. please adjust it. thanks.
<raylu> digitalnorm: yes
<Psi-Jack> Gnea: Yeah, not very helpful, trust me. Hence why I'm looking for people that actually HAVE experience.
<helpme> Gnea: adjust yours, thanks.
<rustybox> can anyone help me with my xbox controller? I hacked a usb cable on it... when I plug it in the joystick works but when I calibrate it the buttons aren't recognized as being pressed
<bazhang> helpme, please stop
<tritium> helpme: cool it
<Gnea> Psi-Jack: i've used ATI before, what do you need?
<raylu> rustybox: i assume you've tried xev?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: roger. keres did you see what raylu said? you might just want to remove the source dir and re-download it
<Psi-Jack> Gnea: ATI's had a lot of past issues with Linux driver support. I hear most of it's been fixed, but I'm trying to find the best options for setting up my card specifically with the best performance and least instabilities.
<DarkKnight> idealhavoc; its flash videos....and many other videos from youtube..... i m able to play them...but the problem lies when i want to play a part again...and i use the scroll to scroll back...then the video gets stuck
<keres> omg
<digitalnorm> raylu: denied me permission
<rustybox> raylu, no, i just joystick to test it out
<Susie> tritium: If you have no ideas about that, I'm going to give up for tonight and try again tomorrow...
<tritium> Susie: ok
<rustybox> raylu, what's xev?
<putra_k> dika
<digitalnorm> raylu: need r/w access?
<raylu> rustybox: a somewhat raw handling of X input
<Gnea> Psi-Jack: it's actually getting better, slowly but surely. which card do you have?
<raylu> digitalnorm: sudo
<Psi-Jack> Gnea: It's the X1600 Pro.
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m774749d5
<idealhavoc> DarkKnight: Hmm, well, a flash issue, this is why I love closed-source plugins... hmmm
<Susie> tritium: Thanks for your help. :-)
<Paralyzed> I need help ubuntu wont run for partioning
<tritium> Susie: good luck
<DarkKnight> idealhavoc; so wats the solution
<idealhavoc> DarkKnight: Do other flash sites work for you?
<digitalnorm> raylu:  type sudo first?  (you have great patience)
<DarkKnight> idealhavoc....ya it works....
<RyanPrior> Java doesn't work in my browser. It just leaves a grey box and says "applet not initialized". Can somebody help me?
<idealhavoc> DarkKnight: I would try re-installing the flash plugin
<raylu> digitalnorm: yes
<DarkKnight> idealhavoc; okk
<stroyan> digitalnorm: All in one line 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb1'
<rustybox> raylu, how do I know if it's detecting button presses?
<Psi-Jack> Gnea: I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 specifically, and currently using Ubuntu 8.10's 'restricted' version of the driver, but before I'd tried to use the official drivers from ATI/AMD, version 8.12, but had some major troubles after a couple restarts of X. One I could not recover except by rolling back to xorg 7.4's native slower driver.
<onetinsoldier> keres: i don't know what's wrong on your system. compiled for me and raylu just fine.. on the first try. i don't know what to tell you.
<ionicz> what does unsupported cap regs version 7 mean?
<keres> onetinman: any idea?
<raylu> rustybox: stuff should show up. like when you type something
<raylu> rustybox: (on the keyboard)
<keres> onetinsoldeier, i mean
<andresmh> how do I avoid a new chat windows from  poping up on top of my current window? i am using intrepid with compiz
<raylu> rustybox: er, i forgot to mention run it in a termianl
<RyanPrior> andresmh: quit Pidgin
<keres> onetinsoldier: should i just install 8.4 regardless?
<digitalnorm> raylu, stroyan:  apparently i failed to unmount properly just a sec
<keres> most of my apps work better in 8.4 anyway
<andresmh> RyanPrior, any alternative to pidgin you recommend?
<rustybox> raylu, it doesn't register button presses, but the joystick on the controller is working
<Gnea> Psi-Jack: what sort of issues are you running into with the new restricted driver?
<raylu> rustybox: hm. well, the problem doesn't lie between X and whatever app you're using
<onetinsoldier> keres: i cannot recommend one way or the other on that, because that's entirely up to you
<rustybox> raylu, damn, my soldering looks pretty decent, i don't see any breaks
<raylu> andresmh: there are pidgin options to stop that. look around in the preferences
<raylu> rustybox: well, it could be that X wasn't configured properly
<mankash> 'any help with network card
<stroyan> digitalnorm: If you have the lsof package installed you can check what processes are using a mount point with lsof- 'sudo lsof /media'
<Psi-Jack> Gnea: Well, presently, defacto install of the restricted version of the driver, none, But, I wanted to know more specifically, what Option flags I can use in xorg.conf for my card to get reasonable performance and support, for example, Second Life reasonably well, before I started getting into aticonfig --initial -f. ;)
<onetinsoldier> keres: 8.10 is working great here.. did you upgrade frmo 8.4? is that how you got 8.10? an upgrade?
<onetinsoldier> from*
<rustybox> raylu, what do you think i should do?
<cairo> I tried creating a launcher with the command line gksu "/usr/bin/nautilus --no-desktop", but it doesn't work.  What is the prob?
<RyanPrior> andresmh: Gnome's official client is Empathy
<RyanPrior> andresmh: I haven't used it much though, couldn't tell you whether it would solve your problem.
<raylu> rustybox: i have 0 experience with what you're trying to do :P. but i'd look into messing with your xorg.conf
<raylu> cairo: define "doesn't work"
<rustybox> raylu, thanks for your help
<stroyan> digitalnorm: Stopping processes that are using a mount point is necessary before unmounting.  (Or you could use cd for a shell process that has a current working directory on a mount point.)
<newbuntu> hi
<RyanPrior> !hi | newbuntu
<ubottu> newbuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<digitalnorm> stroyan: this is nearly over my head so .. .  i be trying though
<raylu> digitalnorm, stroyan: i feel it'd be easier to just logout and log back in
<speps> Hey guys how can i change partition numbers?I mean: currently i have disk partitioned in this way [ sda1 sda2 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 ] How can i change it in [ sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7 ]? Thanks
<digitalnorm> raylu: dig
<Gnea> Psi-Jack: aaah, okay. i'm not familiar with aticonfig, so my experience with it at that level isn't quite the same. :)
<stroyan> digitalnorm: One common cause for more space in use on a mount point than 'contents' or 'du' shows is when a process is holding open a file that has been 'removed'.  In that case just stopping that process could release the missing space.
<Psi-Jack> Gnea: Before I used options from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849422  post #5, and it worked, to a point.. I had problems with windows overlapping Second Life, which is an OpenGL rendering viewer, would flicker to death.
<RyanPrior> speps: You probably do not want to do that.
<raylu> stroyan: (s)he's gone
<newbuntu> i have issues with my pulseaudio. apparently everytime i boot up at the login screen there is the sound of the typical ubuntu drum echoing but then there is no sound
<rustybox> raylu, my xorg.conf says that the joystick is being called a mouse0, could that be the problem?
<raylu> rustybox: it ...could. but i have no idea
<RyanPrior> speps: parts of your system may rely on the devices on your computer always being named the same.
<Psi-Jack> Gnea: Heh, what'd you end up doing for your setup, personally? Just used the restricted drivers as-is no tuning at all?
<newbuntu> appreciate it if anyone could point me to the right direction
<raylu> rustybox: there is an X support channel on freenode...somewhere
<rustybox> raylu, i'll look
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: I personally have never got pulseaudio working correctly, so I've disabled it.
<speps> RyanPrior: what does it mean? I have done the wrong question?
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: It's really a shame that it's included by default in Ubuntu at all - it's alpha-quality software.
<newbuntu> how do i disable it RyanPrior
<nintendork32> any idea why firefox is super slow for me right now?
<fwaokda> my ubuntu is having title bar glitches. any program with a title bar glitches when I mouse over it.  I don't know what to do can someone try and help me fix it?
<raylu> RyanPrior: audio support is kinda bleh. but there's not really a better alternative
<RyanPrior> raylu: ALSA is much better.
<nintendork32> opera is full speed
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: first, go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<raylu> RyanPrior: alsa sits on op of pulseaudio
<raylu> RyanPrior: *top
<Gnea> Psi-Jack: well, I was using a series that doesn't rely on fglrx, just the standard ati driver, so I didn't have to worry about a lot of these things - but I did notice, when 8.04 came out, that support for it increased and it worked a lot more readily.  with 8.10, it's working great.
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: and un-check the box next to "PulseAudio Session Management"
<RyanPrior> raylu: Yes, sits on top of it and blocks it.
<raylu> RyanPrior: heh
<benben> hello
<newbuntu> RyanPrior,  ok done that . anything else i should do ?
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: yes
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: Next, go to System -> Preferences -> Sound
<epswing> why doesn't backspace work in FF in linux?  in windows backspaces goes Back 1 page
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: and in "Devices", select "ALSA" for each entry.
<benben> Hello everyone. I tried to backup my file system using tar. But so far I can't redirect the output of tar command to a file. How should I do it
<eseven73> pulseaudio is a joke, how did it ever end up in Ubuntu anyways?
<Gnea> Psi-Jack: as for the options present in that post, it sounds like aticonfig can make it or break it - if i were you, i'd keep backups of every xorg.conf that worked successfully.
<Gnea> eseven73: it apparantly works well on a few systems.
<eseven73> :/
<RyanPrior> eseven73: because It Can Do Cool Things!
<digitalnorm> stroyan:  howto adjust screen resolution in terminal?
<Psi-Jack> Gnea: Oh believe me, aticonfig kinda does that for you. I had like xorg.conf.fglrx-0 - 12
<shadow98> hey guys i am running linux from a flash drive booting on my t61p...i am running it in persistent mode so it will save changes...however i don't know how to increase the space so it will save more information...can someone help me with this
<Gnea> Psi-Jack: nice :)
<newbuntu> RyanPrior,  ok done that . should i reboot now ?
<RyanPrior> eseven73: Unfortunately, Doing Cool Things is the opposite of just working. :-)
<dft> benben: tar -zcvf backup.tgz <path to dir>
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: Just logging out and back in should be enough, I believe.
<eseven73> heh RyanPrior true that
<newbuntu> ok thanks . i'll try that . thanks RyanPrior
<mankash> what is avahi in eth1
<benben> dft, yes, but I want to direct the output and error output to a file, so I did   tar -cvpPWf backup.tar  /  > log
<stroyan> digitalnorm: You want to change X server resolution?    gnome-display-properties command will start  a dialog
<benben> dft, but it keeps telling me   tar: >: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<digitalnorm> i accidentally set wrong screen resolution and now the resolution window is too big for me to see the okay button to cahnge it back
<dft> benben: tar -cvpPWf backup.tar  /  > log 2>&1
<stroyan> digitalnorm: The xrandr command can set X server resolution on some displays.
<digitalnorm> stroyan:  i goofed up and set res too lwo for whole display.  not in the resolution window the okay button  is not visible so i cannot changeit back
<newbuntu> RyanPrior, there is some problem with my sound , it still is not functioning
<benben> dft, this is the output following your advice tar: >/logfile: Cannot stat: No such file or directorytar: 2>&1: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<digitalnorm> stroyan: not *
<rustybox> anyone know the xorg.conf entry for an xbox controller? I can't get button presses to work. I'm suspecting it's being recognized a a mouse
<digitalnorm> means now
<spanther> is the Intel GMA950 fully supported with 3D acceleration on the fly with opensource drivers inside of ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> newbuntu: I'm not sure how to help, then.
<dft> benben: okay hold on
<rustybox> digitalnorm, you can drag windows by holding the alt key and clicking-dragging anywhere on the window
<shadow98> can anybody help me out....I have a flash drive with xubuntu 8.10 installed with instructions from pendrivelinux.com  however I don't see a way to increase the persistent size of the drive...i had to reformat and do everything over after trying to install all the updates it ran out of space...
<Chaorain> I am trying to update Vuze from #.1 (I think) to 4.0.0.4 but the auto update fails every time
<stroyan> digitalnorm: If xrandr without options lists possible resolutions like 1280x1024 then you can use 'xrandr --fb 1280x1024' to set it.
<Chaorain> I think I can't execute .jar file even though I hava java installed any help please?
<dft> benben: what is your pwd
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get a little help installing FF3.1.2 Beta?
<raylu> Chaorain: how are you executing it?
<andresmh>  how can I tell the Scale effect to present all the windows, including the ones that are minimized?
<benben> dft, pwd is root, /
<Chaorain> java -jar jarfilename.jar
<raylu> Chaorain: and the output?
<vintagevalves> Any GRUB experts here.  Need some help getting up and running on some antique hardware
<Chaorain> one minute
<dft> benben:  you cannot save your backup to the directory your backing up
<dft> circular file I/O
<dft> cd <to some external disk>
<benben> dft, but I told tar to --exclude=logfile etc
<dft> benben: doesn't matter, you're trying to save backup.tar to the directory you're trying to backup
<benben> dft, I changed the command to tar my home directory and redirect to logfile in root, so logfile is not in the same directory as the one im backing up...it still gives me the same error
<Chaorain> Oops I delted the file a while ago be back after I download and exicut it about 10 min
<dft> benben: are you trying to run this command as root user or standard user?
<benben> as root
<benben> dft, as root
<benben> dft, it looks like the redirection portion in the command line isn't being interpreted by bash, and so tar receives it and get very confused
<dft> strange benben it works fine for me if I run it on Documents in my home dir
<dft> benben: dft@gringox:~$ tar -cvpPWf backup.tar  Documents/  > log 2>&1\
<dft> that worked perfectly
<cairo> raylu: what is define?
<dfurfihbv> guau
<dfurfihbv> :O
<raylu> cairo: you said it doesn't work...
<raylu> cairo: but that could mean a lot of things
<Chaorain> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<Chaorain> there is more
<RyanPrior> Java doesn't work in my browser. It just leaves a grey box and says "applet not initialized". Can somebody help me?
<eseven73> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<raylu> RyanPrior: try another site with java
<Chaorain> my linux computer dosen't have an IRC yet
<cairo> raylu: I said the gnome launcher doesn't launch; it's that simple.
<dft> Chaorain: really?
<RyanPrior> raylu: Can't get any of them to work.
<raylu> cairo: ah. no, you said it "doesn't work," which could mean other things
<Chaorain> well it does but its not set up yet I'm on my vista laptop
<cairo> raylu: can you help?
<Chaorain> Its actually mythbuntu but there are more people here
<dft> Chaorain: synaptic package manager, search for Xchat
<RyanPrior> raylu: Actually, a few of them don't work, but I did get Ken Perlin's homepage to work.
<Junglenut> ugh
<RyanPrior> So, specifically, Facebook and Wordle aren't working for me.,
<raylu> RyanPrior: which java are you using?
<fwaokda> whats the easiest way to install the 180.xx nvidia drivers?
<fwaokda> want to install them to fix the compiz problems I'm having
<raylu> fwaokda: since it's not in the repositories, download it from the nvidia website
<RyanPrior> raylu: How do I find out?
<raylu> RyanPrior: update-alternatives --list java
<RyanPrior> I've got 4 versions.
<raylu> RyanPrior: o.0
<raylu> RyanPrior: overkill much?
<catmando_> i have what may seem like an odd question
<RyanPrior> java-6-openjdk, java-6-sun, java-1.5.0-sun, gij-4.2
<raylu> RyanPrior: which one is currently active?
<RyanPrior> How do I tell?
<catmando_> in synaptic, why isn't the gnome meta-package shown as installed?
<catmando_> and no, i'm not running kde
<raylu> RyanPrior: there's probably a nice way with update-alternatives, but try ll `which `which java``
<raylu> wait...
<mankash> how to release the IP address from the network interface
<raylu> RyanPrior: ll /etc/alternatives/jv
<raylu> *java
<RyanPrior> raylu: `java -version` gives me 1.6 OpenJDK
<stroyan> cairo: That nautilus launcher works for me on hardy.
<eseven73> RyanPrior: what browser are you using?
<raylu> mankash: ifdown would do it. i'm sure there's a way without bringing it down, though
<RyanPrior> eseven73: Firefox
<raylu> RyanPrior: ok. try java-6-sun
<RyanPrior> eseven73: 3.0.5
<eseven73> shoudlnt about:config tell you what java you're running?
<mankash> not working, it is nto releasing the ip address
<Chaorain2> Hi I'm on my linux machine
<raylu> RyanPrior: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<raylu> mankash: er, did you specify the interface?
<Chaorain2> Here is all of the output
<Chaorain2> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<Chaorain2> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.commons.cli.CommandLine
<Chaorain2> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<Chaorain2> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<Chaorain2> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<FloodBot1> Chaorain2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mankash> yes
<eseven73> paste much?
<raylu> mankash: that's strange...i shouldn't appear in ifconfig after that
 * Gnea looks oddly at Chaorain2 
<benben> dft, this is strange
<raylu> Chaorain2: which java are you using?
<mankash> it doesn't appear but when I do ifconfig eth0 up then it has same ip address
<Chaorain> oops
<Chaorain> sory
<mankash> I have changed the dhcp server
<benben> dft, if I just copy and paste the line in bash prompt, it ran perfectly
<WtfPwned> SO, everyone here is using Ubuntu?
<raylu> mankash: ...
<SickRick> Evening all
<raylu> mankash: that's an issue you'll have to take up with your dhcp server
<eseven73> nope, Xubuntu, but close enough
<WtfPwned>  Evening SickRick.
<benben> dft, but when I place it in a script file and run that, it gives me the error I described earlier
<raylu> mankash: many assign you an ip based on your mac address
<mankash> ok
<Chaorain> 1.6.0_0
<stroyan> mankash: Try 'sudo dhclient -r' to release an IP address lease.
<raylu> Chaorain: can you show me "update-alternatives --list java"?
<SickRick> Installed unbuntu to a system to start learning it.  has an old CRT and Unbuntu boots to an unsupported resolution (1600X1200).  How do I change the default resolution for graphics boot?
<soros> is there a guide for switching to the 64bit ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> SickRick: so the live CD is booting to a unsupported res?
<eseven73> 1600x1200 on a CRT? O.o how are you even able to read the print in here SickRick ?
<Gnea> !64bit | soros
<eseven73> i'd go blind
<ubottu> soros: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<onetinsoldier> SickRick: are you in a console terminal right now? with no x windows running on the system?
<SickRick> I'm on my hackintosh right now - 2560X1600
<Chaorain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85009/
<Gnea> eseven73: change the font size
<eseven73> still
<Gnea> still what?
<raylu> grr.
<eseven73> :P
<benben> dft, solved! Turned out that I can't put redirection in a string and then execute that string
<raylu> why do people have so many versions of java installed
<SickRick> on a 30" samsung.  The Live CD booted into an unspported graphics mode, but I was able to power cycle the monitor and keep it runnung long enough to change the preferences
<IndyGunFreak> SickRick: is there an option to boot in safe graphics mode?
<raylu> Chaorain: ll /etc/alternatives/java
<SickRick> I then used the installer to install to hard dissk
<RyanPrior> raylu: I switched to java-6-sun and Wordle still doesn't work.
<SickRick> The hard disk install boots to the unsupported resolution
<IndyGunFreak> SickRick: so what happens when you go to system/pref/screen resolution?
<Chaorain> what is the first part of that command?
<onetinsoldier> SickRick: well, with no x windows running and while at the console, i would try    Xorg -configure
<RatPackSopra> I'm having some problems with ubuntu losing my dvd drive ...it lost it last night when I tried to play a movie (Totem) and when I put the system back on Vista it came back ...I understand there is a command line string that might help me, but I have no clue what to do. Can someone help me out?
<Chaorain> its not being accepted
<Datz1> Hello, does anyone know where the WONDERSHAPER config file is?
<raylu> Datz1: um... context may help
<dft> benben: was this inside  a shell script?
<raylu> Chaorain: oh, instead of ll, use ls -l
<Datz1> raylu, I want to prioritize a port
<raylu> RyanPrior: switch again :D
<SickRick> Can't do it on the hard disk based install - comes up in a desktop - with only "options" in lower lefthand corner
<IndyGunFreak> RatPackSopra: if you're talking about enabling DMA.. i've not had to do that, geez, since edgy.
<raylu> Datz1: ...still no idea what you're talking about
<SickRick> forgot to set the installer to "autologin"
<IndyGunFreak> SickRick: i think you could boot recovery mode, and reconfigure xorg
<Datz1> raylu, ok, well then I;ll wait for someone else.  ;)
<Chaorain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/850010/
<srothroc> I've tried multiple images from multiple mirrors and multiple SD cards, but I always get a initramfs prompt partway through the install for normal Ubuntu 8.10. Ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> srothroc: use a CD or DVD?
<jdwilm> How can i change icons of the submenus under the applications menu with the ubuntu logo?  When i try to right click > edit menus, select a folder option in the right column and hit the Properties button nothing happens.
<Datz1> raylu, I thought there would be a config file file in /sbin/wondershaper
<raylu> oh.
<raylu> !info wondershaper
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4.1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help installing Firefox 3.1.2 Beta?
<raylu> Chaorain: The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<lahori> can somebody walk me through the installation of (Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG) drivers for linux (ubuntu 8.10)... I am following the tutorial provided at (http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL) but i am having problem in compiling the packages... could someone please guide me
<RatPackSopra> anybody have an answer for my DVD dilemma?
<raylu> Datz1: try /etc/wondershaper
<IndyGunFreak> RatPackSopra: i asked you a question, are you referring to enabling DMA?
<Datz1> raylu ,ok thanks  This is where I got that misleading info btw http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/wondershaper-traffic-shaper-324405/
<raylu> lahori: i'm pretty sure ipw3945 comes built into the kernel
<srothroc> IndyGunFreak: Don't have a CD or DVD drive.
<IndyGunFreak> srothroc: thumb drive?
<Chaorain2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85012/
<srothroc> I was under the impression that using a thumb drive would be essentially the same as using an SD card.
<RatPackSopra> IndyGunFreak, I'm not really sure what to tell you ...BLUSH. I'm not sure exactly where to go with this issue
<lahori> raylu: but the wireless button is greyd (disabled) in the network manager
<Datz1> raylu, nothing there either.  :(
<scientes> why isnt ubuntu mobile in tasksel?
<IndyGunFreak> srothroc: i don't know.. i've installed from a thumb drive several times on several different machines no problems... what are you using to setup the SD card?
<SickRick> a screw it - I'll reinstall with autologin enabled
<RatPackSopra> My CD/DVD drive will not repond in anyway
<srothroc> IndyGunFreak: UNetBootin.
<Fezzler> I switched my Ubuntu PC from wired to wireless.  My printer was "tunneled" to thru network.  Can I printer wirelessly.  Meaning out y wireless card, to router, to printer?
<augie> anyone uses truecrypt?
<augie> can't find it on synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> srothroc: just use unetbootin to create a thumb drive and try it.. see what happens
<raylu> lahori: iwconfig
<SickRick> If I figured how to make a hackintosh run - unbuntu ought to be a walk in the park...
<lahori> atif@atiflinux:~$ iwconfig
<lahori> lo        no wireless extensions.
<lahori> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<lahori> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<raylu> Chaorain: i'd recommend switching to java-6-sun
<FloodBot1> lahori: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> SickRick: why would you need autologin enabled?
<Gnea> lahori: you're doing it wrong. use this: http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<SickRick> so it will go to a normal desktop and I can get to preferences to change my resoltuons
<lahori> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85013/
<SickRick> resolution
<eweb100> Gnea: Hello again.. I am still crashing but less frekuiently
<raylu> lahori: so you don't need drivers :D
<Chaorain> I have that installed to
<eweb100> gnea:I am the noob from the other day
<IndyGunFreak> SickRick: i still say just boot recovery mode, and reconfigure xorg to a lower resolution
<IndyGunFreak> !res | SickRick
<ubottu> SickRick: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<raylu> Chaorain: so use it
<Fezzler> My printer is on my main PC Workgroup and shared.  Wireless should work, no?
<Chaorain> how?
<onetinsoldier> SickRick: when it boots up.. if it's trying to start x windows at an unsipported res, then press Ctrl+Backspace to stop it... then run    Xorg -condifure
<lahori> raylu: am pretty new in this linux world... how do i enable wireless connection then?
<raylu> Chaorain: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<raylu> lahori: show me the output of "ifconfig"
<eweb100> Can anyone help me with random FREEZES?
<digitalnorm> raylu:  sorry bout lapse in response, i fsck'ed.
<tonybaloney867> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU6IKFNY7OM
<onetinsoldier> SickRick: oops... typos there   Xorg -configure
<tonybaloney867> oops wrong channel!
<lahori> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85014/
<tonybaloney867> (sorry :) )
<raylu> digitalnorm: no problem
<stroyan> Datz1: It looks like wondershaper has no config file.  It just takes arguments.  There is an OLD thread on it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911
<eweb100> Random Crashes Anyone?
<scientes> eweb100, what did you do before the problem started?
<alex_21> Hi, I downloaded the source for webkit from the Ubuntu Repository, and untared the tar.gz. Now I ahve a .orig file. Am I doing something wrong. I jsut want to make a change to main.c in the GTKLauncher source that comes in the Webkit source that is on Webkit's site. Can someone PM me about this?
<Datz1> cd docs
<Chaorain> ok what do I do with it?
<Fezzler> Can shared printers be accessible wirelessly?
<raylu> lahori: sudo invoke-rc.d NetworkManager restart
<eweb100> scientes: The FReezing has bin going ever sence i insatlled ubuntu
<raylu> lahori: beyond that, i have no idea
<Chaorain> the whole java -jar jarfilename.jar thing?
<raylu> lahori: you could configure it manually from the command line, but that'll get tedious after a reboot
<Datz1> stroyan, thanks
<raylu> Chaorain: yes
<alex_21> <Fezzler:
<scientes> eweb100, also have you tried doing ctrl-alt-F1 and using top
<alex_21> Fezzler: Yes,
<scientes> eweb100, (or install htop its way better)
<eweb100> scientes: No i have not
<abebae> whats the point of ubuntu when you have xp
<abebae> jk.
<digitalnorm> raylu: fsck 1.41.3 usage: fsck .ext3
<eweb100> scientes: i will look up on htop
<eseven73> xp isnt free or open source :P
<scientes> eweb100, does the whole thing freeze up? does your mouse still work? any special hardware?
<eseven73> thats the difference
<eweb100> scientes: everything freezes
<raylu> digitalnorm: ..?
<eweb100> scientes: but my music still works
<Chaorain> says no such directory
<Fezzler> alex_21: How.  I'm in Administration>Printing  now.  What do I do to change former wired printer to wireless?
<alex_21> Hi, I downloaded the source for webkit from the Ubuntu Repository, and untared the tar.gz. Now I ahve a .orig file. Am I doing something wrong. I jsut want to make a change to main.c in the GTKLauncher source that comes in the Webkit source that is on Webkit's site. Can someone PM me about this or here is fine
<raylu> Datz1: After installing this package, read highly the detailed instructions: /usr/share/doc/wondershaper/README.Debian
<Zehava> how can I get and install OpenGL 2.1 please? I've been googling for almost 20 mins now
<Datz1> raylu, I have
<scientes> eweb100, are you using the free driver or nvidia or ati propritary?
<digitalnorm> raylu: i did sudo fsck dev/sdb like you said
<raylu> Chaorain: er, perhaps you typed it wrong. it's from your "update-alternatives --list java" output
<Chaorain> oh missed part of the name
<the1dik> How do I disable desktop effects in Hardy?
<eweb100> nvidia
<eweb100> i have done nothing to the display driver since i installed this verison of ubunutu
<lahori> raylu: network manager restarted but its still not enabled
<Chaorain> same error
<andresmh> so vgrabbj is using 99% of my CPU, I googled it and I couldn't figure out why I have vgrabbj
<SickRick> Is there a command to just tell it to boot graphics in 800X600?
<alex_21> Hi, I downloaded the source for webkit from the Ubuntu Repository, and untared the tar.gz. Now I ahve a .orig file. Am I doing something wrong. I jsut want to make a change to main.c in the GTKLauncher source that comes in the Webkit source that is on Webkit's site. Can someone write to me here is fine
<raylu> lahori: i'm not sure, then
<stroyan> digitalnorm: I think the exact suggestion was "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1"  But I don't know how /dev/sdb1 was actually identified as related to your /media.
<raylu> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scientes> eweb100, hmmm well the best thing is probably to go do ctrl-alt-F1 any special software??? if itcountinues you could try switching to xubuntu or kubuntu...isk shouldnt do that
<lahori> raylu: i've read those pages hundred times
<Zehava> Can anyone direct me to opengl 2.1 download or something?
<Chaorain> are we sure this is what the vuze update error is?
<eweb100> scientes: when i do ctrl-alt-f1 how will that help?
<scientes> eweb100, if sound is still working thn your kernel is still there though, and at the least you can press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart your X session but try the ctrl-alt-f1 first as that gives you a sheell which you can kill bad proceses etc
<scientes> eweb100, it gives you a shell
<scientes> eweb100, or a terminal
<eweb100> Nothing responds.
<raylu> lahori: try installing gnome-network-admin
<eweb100> scientes: ok goods because everything works except it will crash ever 5 minunites
<andresmh> so nothing happens in Cheese when clicking "Start recording". My camera works on Skype. How can I figure this out?
<scientes> eweb100, that doesnt count as working to me
<eweb100> scientes: do you think that if i switch to xubuntu i
<eweb100> scientes: true...true..
<bluefox83> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Dragon_X> is there a WINE support channel?
<andresmh> if it helps, this is what i get if i run cheese from the termainal: (cheese:21717): GStreamer-WARNING **: pad video_source:src returned caps which are not a real subset of its template caps
<bluefox83> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eweb100> scientes: so if i  switch to xubuntu it SHOULD work?
<scientes> eweb100, im just saying you could try but thats probably not the problem, we dont know where the crash is happening
<scientes> eweb100, no
<raylu> digitalnorm: you still here?
<digitalnorm> raylu: how do i know which device i want?  i can see them in gparted and /dev/sda1 is the big one
<alex_21> Winehq
<bazhang> Dragon_X, #winehq
<eweb100> scientes: that is true there is no way of knowing what was the cause of the crash.
<alex_21> #Winehq
<raylu> digitalnorm: which device for what?
<GodfatherofEire> Will SOMEBODY give me a hand with installing Firefox 3.1b2?
<alex_21> Hi, I downloaded the source for webkit from the Ubuntu Repository, and untared the tar.gz. Now I ahve a .orig file. Am I doing something wrong. I jsut want to make a change to main.c in the GTKLauncher source that comes in the Webkit source that is on Webkit's site. Can someone write to me here is fine
<eweb100> scientes: so you think i should do _____?
<scientes> eweb100, well if your sound is working and you can do the ctrl-alt-f1 then your kernel is fine
<scientes> eweb100, idk i have never had that problem
<Szeraax> conference mode? is #ubuntu normally set to it? or do we have something happening atm?
<p1und3r> is anyone having problems with system-tools-backend after this last update??
<digitalnorm> raylu:  i have no idea what it the hell i am doing.  i guess my question is how do we account for the discrepency between the size of /media/media and the sum of all of its folders, as in the screenshot i showed you.  because if i can find out why those 70  gigs  are invisible, i can find my music
<Szeraax> ok, assuming that's normal
<kitche> Szeraax: what are you talking about? the conference thngs are just messages from freenode really
<Szeraax> I know
<raylu> digitalnorm: you run fsck on them. what happened when you fsck-ed it?
<Szeraax> most channels only enable conference mode when there is somethign happening
<Fezzler> How do I redirect my printer to my new wireless connection?
<Szeraax> like a keynote about World of Warcraft or as a linux conference
<digitalnorm> raylu: how do i know which device to fsck?
<Szeraax> don't worry about it
<Szeraax> anywho
<Szeraax> I know this is off topic, but has anyone here had a Razer mouse and had trouble with the mouse buttons not clicking very well? I haven't found anything on Razer.com or google, though I am trying again as I speak.
<raylu> digitalnorm: "sudo fdisk -l" may give some insight. also, df -h
<kitche> Szeraax: sounds like a dirty mouse
<jenpoj> en que canal se habla español?
<Szeraax> kitche: i recall once seeing something talking about getting the buttons ot be just like new
<raylu> !es jenpoj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es jenpoj
<Szeraax> but i dont remember the process
<raylu> !es | jenpoj
<ubottu> jenpoj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<digitalnorm> raylu:
<clouder`grr> in Session Preferences how do I assure the order in which the startup programs are started?
<digitalnorm> raylu: three dev sda 1, 5, and 6
<GodfatherofEire> Would SOMEBODY give me a hand with installing FF 3.1b2?
<digitalnorm> raylu: then sb1,2 and 5
<raylu> digitalnorm: right, but you're going to have to figure out which one is the one that had that discrepancy
<zex> Who can do me a favor?Tell me how to install Matlab?
<p1und3r> anyone else have this system-tools-backend probably after the last update?
<alex_21> What is Matlab?
<digitalnorm> raylu:  sda1  or 5
<Szeraax> zex: can you not do it the normal way?
<raylu> alex_21: matrix thingy. lots of scientific tools, popular in research labs
<raylu> digitalnorm: the easiest way is to guess by size. also "mount" will help
<raylu> alex_21: not free (in either sense) software
<Dragon_X> im having an issue, i tried installing Compvix, couldnt get it working and now when i try to change my screen resolution i get xorg error
<digitalnorm> raylu: sda1 is "system w95 ext'd (lba) and sda5 is "system hpfs/ntfs" so i guesss it is that one
<digitalnorm> raylu: the data i am talking about is from my win days so it is probably the ntfs partition
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: hello. what is FF 3.1b2?
<zex> Szeraax: I have downloaded a .iso file of Matalb,but don't know how to install it
<stroyan> digitalnorm: linux fsck won't like an NTFS filesystem.
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier: Firefox version 3.1 beta 2
<digitalnorm> raylu: well shit
<Soliloquial> why does the jdk need to install a bunch of random fonts?
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire: where have you downloaded it from?
<raylu> digitalnorm: you could just mount it to see what's inside
<jrib> zex: see the help.ubuntu.com/community page on matlab, but consider scilab or gnu octave as Free alternatives
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: oh. what trouble are you having installingit?
<ziroday> Soliloquial: because those are the fonts java requires
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier: When I go and open the executable file, it opens 3.0.4, not 3.1
<zex> ./jrib
<digitalnorm> raylu: "sudo mount /dev/sda5"   ?
<GodfatherofEire> ziroday: from Mozilla.org
<fwaokda> how can i find out what version of ubuntu im currently running so i can edit my grub to properly reflect it?
<Soliloquial> why do we still use java? -_-
<raylu> digitalnorm: not quite. you need to specify a mount point. try the Places menu
<zex> Thank you.I will have a try
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire: in what package?
<GodfatherofEire> ziroday: tar.bz2
<ziroday> Soliloquial: because we do.
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: ok, how did you install it? what method, name of file, ect
<raylu> Soliloquial: because if we can stop bad programmers from writing bad code... oh wait.
<zex> .
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire: okay then you have to compile it. Why do you want to run firefox 3.1?
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier: tried extraction, havin trouble with dpkg, cant remember how to install a tar.bz2
<ziroday> !compile > GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire, please see my private message
<raylu> GodfatherofEire: tar xjf filename.tar.bz2
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire: you may also want to see !latest
<sar4j1> My Interpid randomly refrains from waking from a sleep. I have Lenovo Y410. When I press the power button to come back from sleep, the computer appear to startup but nothing comes on the screen, no cursor, no dialog, nothing. ctrl+alt+f1 no change. I HAVE TO HARD BOOT. makin the sleep feature EXTREMELY unreliable.. Syslog doesnot show nything. I looked up forums, there are other no wakeup issues where they see a cursor or other cases, but not this one..
<leewings> Help! How to deal with this "err:module:import_dll Library NDIS.SYS (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\NPF.sys") not found"??
<sar4j1> can any one help
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: and what directory did you extract it to?
<sar4j1> did any on else have this issue
<ziroday> leewings: where are you seeing this error?
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier: Desktop, home, /opt, tried all of em, nothin yet
<idealhavoc> fwaokda: I think the /etc/debian_version has it in there
<leewings> ziroday: when I am using wine.. the program die and the terminal shows this.
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire: did you see the pm that ubottu gave you...
<ziroday> leewings: okay, what program?
<GodfatherofEire> ziroday: there are some extensions that I would like to test in 3.1 that are not available in 3.0.4, and I'm getting to it
<ziroday> leewings: are you running with wine
<fwaokda> idealhavoc, thanks i'll look
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: oh man..  firefox files are going to be all over the place it sounds like. did it make any subdirectories after unpacking it?
<leewings> ziroday: yeah.. "wine p2pover.exe"
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire: okay, well you need to read that on how to compile firefox 3.1, however it will not be easy. Probably better if you can find a pre-compiled package somewhere else.
<fwaokda> idealhavoc, that file only contains this "lenny/sid"
<Soliloquial> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<digitalnorm> raylu: from places i can open the /media/media and see all the contents.  however, the /media/media/music folder is empty, although i never emptied it, i jus timported the paths into rhythm box
<srothroc> IndyGunFreak: I tried the USB drive; it worked up to the login, when I let it automatically login with the "ubuntu" username... then I got a tan screen for a long time, and now a black screen.
<GodfatherofEire> ziroday: I'll be fine, it might take me a while, but better to learn than be ignorant of it caus there arent always gonna be pre-compiled packages
<raylu> digitalnorm: now, use "mount" to see which device it is
<idealhavoc> fwaokda: Try cat /etc/issue
<ziroday> leewings: ask in #winehq
<digitalnorm> raylu: where is mount?
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier: no, I tried in those places, and it didnt work, I didnt have to do it in all 3 though, I was following different instructions/leads, none of which worked
<idealhavoc> fwaokda: Sorry, debian_version is for the debian version, not the ubuntu version
<raylu> digitalnorm: er, just run it in a terminal
<leewings> ziroday: ooops.... I C... thx :-)
<mike1504> have an ubuntu 8.04 installation which has become extremely slow can someone help me speed it back up
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire: okay, well the factoid that ubottu has sent to you gives you all the necessary information.
<Guest1861> HELLOO
<GodfatherofEire> thanks ziroday
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: did you download a source package? i take you never got the .tar.bz2 to unpack then if it didn't make any subdirs...
<fwaokda> idealhavoc, ok that tells me it's 8.10 . what about what is after 8.10 ?
<Soliloquial> is it possible to get openjre to run as a browser plugin, or do I need sun for that?
<fwaokda> idealhavoc, excuse me I mean like whats the kernel version also
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier, no I got the tar.bz2 file, and it did make subdirs, I just dont know where to organize them.
<jrib> Soliloquial: icedtea
<raylu> leewings: um...
<idealhavoc> fwaokda: kernel version can be found by running uname -a
<digitalnorm> raylu: i typed mount in the terminal and that showed me a bunch of text i don't understand
<arrenlex> Soliloquial: I believe it is icedtea6-plugin
<fwaokda> ok thanks
<raylu> leewings, ziroday: wouldn't it be easier to just find NDIS.sys?
<analogue__> hi all
<raylu> digitalnorm: find /media/media, look for the /dev/ associated with it
<analogue__> i am a ubuntu newbie
<ziroday> raylu: because that won't be the only thing he needs.
<Appi> hi please help my friend has deleted a file of windows xp from ubuntu i am able to redo the same files because i am unable to start the windows xp and it prompts NTLDR file missing
<analogue__> i think i am not logged in as the admin
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: well, if it's a source tarball then i would think there is one main dir that the source is contained in. you go into it and start the process of compiling it
<raylu> ziroday: then we'll deal with the next one :D
<analogue__> how do u log in as admin when linux starts
<analogue__> ?
<digitalnorm> raylu: /dev/sda5 on /media/media type fuseblk
<Fezzler> If my printer is connected to a smb ://NETWORK but my Ubuntu networks wirelessly, do I set my printer up as ipp:// ??
<ziroday> !root | analogue__
<GodfatherofEire> thanks onetinsoldier, I'll give that a shot then
<ubottu> analogue__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<raylu> GodfatherofEire: do you see a file named "configure"?
<RyanPrior> !sudo | analogue__
<ubottu> analogue__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<GodfatherofEire> raylu, nope
<arrenlex> analogue__: Use the recovery option of grub.
<raylu> digitalnorm: ok, so sda5 was correct
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: and, again, if it's a source tarball you don't worry about the subdirs that are inside the main source dir
<abarai_renji> hi, are there no updates available at the ubuntu main repo for the past 2 weeks?
<Appi>  hi please help my friend has deleted a file of windows xp from ubuntu am able to redo the same files? because i am unable to start the windows xp and it prompts NTLDR file missing
<digitalnorm> raylu: that is the ntfs unfortunatly
<raylu> GodfatherofEire: really? it should be there...
<arrenlex> analogue__: Grub should have two entries -- one which you usually boot, and one which has (recovery) or maybe (single user) on the end
<analogue__> thanks
<raylu> digitalnorm: er...so?
<XFCEntral> analogue_: on ubuntu, you dont have the option of logging in as "admin" at startup, you use the "sudo" command to give yourself admin priveleges when necessary
<ziroday> analogue__: in ubuntu you cannot login as administrator
<Fezzler> Or would my printer still be smb://NETWORK
<digitalnorm> raylu: lol i thought that taht was no good with fsck
<GodfatherofEire> raylu onetinsoldier, sorry bout that, not a source tarball
<raylu> digitalnorm: ah, right. you don't happen to have a windows install handy, do you?
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: oh! it's binary tarball?
<digitalnorm> raylu:  maybe left over from an old oink download
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier, I guess, seeing as how there are executables there with binary executables, yes
<raylu> digitalnorm: er, why do you have ntfs partitions, then?
<Fezzler> How do I check that Samba is installed and running?  How do I find my active Samba config file
<andresmh> how do I find what version of libv4l i have?
<eweb100> Where is the resulation tool in xubuntu?
<arrenlex> !version | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ziroday> andresmh: apt-cache policy <programname>
<arrenlex> andresmh: Ugh, that wasn't really helpful.
<analogue__> okay that helps in terminal to type sudo first, but how can i do things like rename and move files in the regular desktop environment without using terminal?
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: run ps aux and check to see if smdb and nmdb ar running
<arrenlex> andresmh: dpkg -l <packagename>
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: well source dirs can have excecutable files in them. anyway. what happens if you go in there and try   ./firefox    ?
<eweb100> Is there a resulation tool in linux??
<jrib> analogue__: you shouldn't need to do that to anything outside your HOME
<digitalnorm> raylu:  i switched from xp to ubuntu without knowing what i was doing and i still don't know but i wanted to keep all of my media from my windows days and use it in ubuntu
<ziroday> arrenlex: um, the last bit was useful, it explains how
<Appi> please guys anyone help me  hi please help my friend has deleted a file of windows xp from ubuntu i am able to redo the same files because i am unable to start the windows xp and it prompts NTLDR file missing
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: your config file should be called smb.conf I think, it might be under /etc/samba/
<arrenlex> analogue__: You can launch nautilus (the file manager) with root permissions temporarily --- gksu nautilus
<andresmh> arrenlex, i get No packages found matching libv4l.
<Meshezabeel> MarthaStewart_: is it really you?
<arrenlex> andresmh: Then you don't have it installed as a debian package.
<digitalnorm> raylu: so i just jumped in head first and installed ubuntu and since then i have never used windows and don't believe i have the option to now
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier, it does open up firefox, just not 3.1
<eweb100> Can somone help me extend my desktop to another monter in Xubuntu??
<analogue__> it says i do not have permission to rename drives, or copy and move files etc
<arrenlex> ziroday: Wasn't what he was asking for. That command shows the most recent version available, but he was asking for which one he had installed.
<andresmh> whereis libv4l returns libv4l: /usr/lib/libv4l /usr/local/lib/libv4l1.so /usr/local/lib/libv4l2.so /usr/local/lib/libv4l
<andresmh> so i do have it
<jrib> arrenlex: that's a different issue.  What filesystem?
<raylu> digitalnorm: hrm =\. it would have been nice to convert your partitions away from ntfs. but anyway...
<arrenlex> andresmh: Ah, you installed it manually.
<jrib> analogue__: that's a different issue.  What filesystem?
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: smbd<---?
<digitalnorm> raylu:  i am just very ignorant right now
<jrib> !who | analogue__
<ubottu> analogue__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> digitalnorm: it'd be nice if you could get your hands on fdisk from a windows recovery cd or similar
<eweb100> hello? is anyone there?
<analogue__> FAT 32
<digitalnorm> raylu: i am trying to figger it all out
<raylu> digitalnorm: alternatively, you can try "sudo updatedb" and "locate filename" as i said before
<andresmh> i had it already before i installed it manually, but i am not certain if it's using the version i installed manually (the newest one) or the one that comes from ubunutu repo
<jrib> !vfatanalogue__ >
<tiyowan> Appi: Put in a Windows disc, and select Repair your Windows installation from there.
<jrib> !vfat > analogue__
<ubottu> analogue__, please see my private message
<andresmh> how can I know what version of libv4l my apps would be using?
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: ah yeah, that's it ;)
<axisys> how do I make the link full duplex? line 517 in my dmesg shows it is half duplex
<fwaokda> I ran clamav on my windows partition from ubuntu.  It caught some viruses that I suspected being there (some kind of rootkit thing and a couple others)  I was wondering is there anything else I should run/try before starting back up the windows partition.  I've heard of viruses reinstalling themselves once windows boots up... Also my clamav said that the engine was outdated but I couldn't find out where/how to update it can anyone hel
<fwaokda> p?
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: I think nmbd should be running too
<digitalnorm> raylu:  i did sudo updatedb and my computer thought for a bit and now what should i check?
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: Yup It is
<arrenlex> andresmh: Ah... there's probably an easier way, but do you have any application installed which uses that library?
<Appi> tiyowan:  is it not possible to install NTLDR from ubuntu
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: so it is running :)
<raylu> digitalnorm: now you can use "locate filename" and it'll show you where it is, if it exists
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: hrrrm, i dunno
<tiyowan> fwaokda: You need to boot into Windows safe mode, download a rootkit uninstaller, and take it from there.
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: after you change your script, you need to restart samba
<raylu> digitalnorm: so you could run locate on some of your music files. i have to go now; i may be back in half an hour, i may not
<andresmh> arrenlex, yes, the app is called cheese
<fwaokda> tiyowan, ok thanks
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: I had a wired network card and switched to wireless.  No trying to get shared printer to work again
<arrenlex> andresmh: What does this say? ldd <path/to/cheese> | grep v4l
<ardor> its hard for me to solve this with google.
<humblewillis> Hi there, I was wondering if I could get someone to help me with an audio driver issue.
<stroyan> GodfatherofEire: You need to shut down any already running firefox before you start the beta version.  Otherwise the beta just asks the running firefox to open another window for it.
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler, can you see other samba shares when connected wirelessly?
<andresmh> arrenlex, returns nothing
<tiyowan> Appi: It's better if you try the Win. disc first. Can you mount the Windows partition from Ubuntu and check if there any files like NTDETECT.COM present in the directory?
<GodfatherofEire> stroyan: done that too
<analogue__> I am trying to get my echo MIA soundcard working and ubuntu forums say to install ALSA drivers first, but i do not have permission to extract or move the ALSA files to the right location
<Appi> tiyowan: is it possible to install NTLDR file from ubuntu
<ardor> I am running ubuntu server, and I dont have a get command to download webpages, when i use apt-get install get, it doesnt find the package, Anyone know what its called?
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: Yes
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: i do know what i would do though if i were you and i REALLY wanted to try out 3.1b2
<Appi> tiyowan: ok
<stroyan> GodfatherofEire: The beta started fine for me by just running the 'firefox' script in the directory it unpacked into.
<XFCEntral> ardor: do you mean 'wget'?
<abarai_renji> fwaokda; please see this http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2008/02/14/update-clamav-in-ubuntu/
<ardor> yes, i am dumb.
<tiyowan> Appi: Yes, it is. But you still need a Windows disc to copy the files off of.
<XFCEntral> ardor: nahh it happens :)
<fwaokda> abarai_renji, ok thank you
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: so why is the printer not working?
<GodfatherofEire> stroyan: found the problem, firefox wasnt QUITE closed, had to kill the process
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: or did you change your samba configuration?
<abarai_renji> fwaokda; welcome
<arrenlex> andresmh: That's weird. It's not linked to that library at all. What is the full output of ldd <path/to/cheese> ?
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: nice one.. good you got it worked out
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: Not sure
<stroyan> GodfatherofEire: Now your beta testing really begins.  Good luck with that.
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: the shares and printer are in the same smb.conf file?
<andresmh> arrenlex, http://paste2.org/p/115701
<digitalnorm> raylu:  i appreciate your help. i think i am too newbie to do this myself.  thanks for taking the time. . peace
<Appi> tiyowan: okay I will try to do same, thank you very much
<runpain2> how can i auto start a gdesklet daemon like a clock without starting the whole shell where you pick the daemon from Like in ubuntu ce a bible verse shows up on desktop when you loged in
<Fezzler> Messhe
<humblewillis> I have the appropriate drivers down loaded for my audio drivers.  Where do I extract them to, and how do I install them?  Do I need some sort of SSH client?
<andresmh> not listed there, maybe that's why cheese is not working, i guess that's the problem that i started it all
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: Where is the smbconf file again located?
<tiyowan> Appi: Could you wait one please? I'd like to give you a link.
<Appi> tiyowan: sure
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: May be a permission issue
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: I'm not exactly sure, I think it is under /etc/samba , but can't remember off the top of my head, otherwise you could do locate on it
<arrenlex> andresmh: Wow! Lots of dependencies. Anyway, I read the whole list and there's nothing resembling v4l there. It may be statically linked to its own version.
<analogue__> is there anyway to have root permissions to drag and drop files without using terminal and sudo?
<GodfatherofEire> stroyan: any idea how to port stuff from 3.0.4 to 3.1b2?
<andresmh> agh, thanks arrenlex, cheese is driving me crazy
<jrib> analogue__: umm, did you read what I sent you?
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: Just noticed it can see the other network devices but not access.  Maybe something got broken when I switched to wireless netwrok card
<abarai_renji> hi, are there no updates available at the ubuntu main repo for the past 2 weeks?
<XFCEntral> analogue_: are you dragging and dropping files outside your Home directory?
<andresmh> my camera works with skype but not with cheese
<analogue__> yes, but i can see my other partitions i'm trying to copy files to the linux partition
<arrenlex> andresmh: libv4l doesn't seem to be listed in the dependencies for cheese...
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: how are the machines connected together? Through a wireless router?
<jrib> !who | analogue__
<ubottu> analogue__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stroyan> GodfatherofEire: I assume you mean add-ons.  I don't work on those.  That sounds like a topic for mozilla.org
<onetinsoldier> raylu: something i can't remember(i'm still kind of rusty here). if using a display manager do you know if a .xsession or .xinitrc file still works to start up apps when the wm load ups?
<jrib> analogue__: you aren't making any sense
<analogue__> im trying to just drag and drop  a tar file to my directory /usr/src/alsa
<noobnoob> is there a better search engine than google at finding something on the internet?
<tiyowan> Appi: If you have a Windows disc available, then repairing from there is best. You need to select the repair option and type fixmbr. Otherwise, you can try this: http://tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm
<analogue__> it says i do not have permission
<analogue__> lol sorry
<andresmh> camorama is also not working
<noobnoob> im am looking for someone there nick is "xxxx@yahoo.com" i dont think google can find it is there some other search engine that works better?
<jrib> analogue__: yes.  I gave you instructions on how to setup proper permissions for your user on vfat
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: Main PC connected wired to router; printer USB to main PC; Ubuntu wireless to router
<andresmh> gives an error: Could not connect to video device
<andresmh> /dev/video0
<tiyowan> Appi: The solution will overwrite GRUB, which means you won't be able to boot into Ubuntu; don't panic, that can be fixed as well. You'll need to reinstall GRUB off the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<arrenlex> andresmh: Does /dev/video0 exist?
<analogue__> the link u sent? or code you left on irc screen?
<andresmh> arrenlex, i think it does, how can i check?
<XFCEntral> analogue_: if you need to do something that uncommon, it should be no problem to run 'gksu nautilus' at the terminal to do what you have to do
<arrenlex> andresmh: Try the command "file /dev/video0"
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: and before they were the same way, except both pcs were connected wired to the same router?
<jrib> analogue__: I didn't give you any code.  Ubottu sent you a link
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: the same router you are using now?
<Appi> tiyowan: okay I will do the same.
<Appi> tiyowan: thank you very much
<tiyowan> Appi: You're most welcome.
<analogue__> ok ill look it over again, but that seemed like it was for automatically mounting other partitions, which is not my issue
<onetinsoldier> runpain2: hello. i'm still a llittle rusty here, but i think you can make a file in your home directory(or it may already be there called..  .xsession. and you can edit the file with executables you want to start up with your window manager
<andresmh> arrenlex, it returns /dev/video0: character special
<jrib> !startup | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<arrenlex> andresmh: That would be correct.
<onetinsoldier> thanks jrib
<Meshezabeel> Fezzler: you could also try sharing your printer with CUPS instead of with samba
<andresmh> arrenlex, in fact, on skype i can do a test of the camera, and it is listed as UVC Camera (17ef:4807)  (/dev/video0)
<runpain2> thanks onetinsoldier  i have kubuntu 8.04 though will that work there as well
<arrenlex> andresmh: Oh, so it's just cheese that can't see it?
<andresmh> but both cheese and camorama wont work
<onetinsoldier> runpain2: ok, good luck
<nimbus> Anyone have the issue in which when playing a full screen opengl game, about 10 minutes into it the game windows and becomes unresponsive to controls?
<runpain2> i read some where you can run gnome and kde side by side
<dotblank> possibly in differant x sessions
<runpain2> what ever you do in gnome will show up in kde right
<andresmh> friking skype, i hate it is so smart that  works out of the box but cheese and camorama don't
<mankash> I have 2 network cards
<onetinsoldier> runpain2: doh.. i see you were asking a question. yes.. should work there as well. you need put a line at the very top though...
<mankash> how to break the link-local
<arrenlex> andresmh: Have you tried googling that error message with cheese in the string?
<andresmh> yes
<analogue__> Thanks XFCentral : 'gksu nautilus' works
<onetinsoldier> runpain2: the line at the very top should be like so...   #!/bin/bash
<andresmh> nothing useful
<onetinsoldier> runpain2: then you put stuff below it... like   /usr/bin/clock
<XFCEntral> analogue_: no problem! that should do the trick when you need to be root and you prefer doing things graphically
<runpain2> ok wait a few brb
<jrib> analogue__: you should setup proper permissions for your user as I've tried to tell you 3 times now....
<analogue__> sorry jrib i think i lost that link
<arrenlex> andresmh: Just wondering, what happens if you launch it with sudo?
<jrib> !vfat > analogue__
<ubottu> analogue__, please see my private message
<analogue__> thankjs
<tiyowan> KDE 3.5 on intrepid is unsupported right?
<soros> nautilus is goofy.. right click->eject on empty cdrom and it says "Unable to mount media.  There is probably no media in the drive. "
<Irreducibilis> 1311 people =O
<sliderz> Would anyone feel compelled to confirm/deny my thoughts about a video card issue?
<Gr33n3gg> We should get 1337 people in here.
<sliderz> <-Knows just enough to know he is probably doomed.
<tnoy_> if you just ask the question you're more likely to get someone to try and help. asking if you can ask a question doesnt help much
<sliderz> apologies...
<ardor> JOIN #bbs
<sliderz> I have Ubuntu 8.10..fresh install.  Geforce 6200.   WHICH package is correct for me? from what I can tell its the glx-96....  now I have x shut down, and when I try to install THAT version OR glx-173 it tells me it cant find/OR/compile for my kernel (too new).   Does that mean I HAVE to downgrade the kernel.....OR? have I just looked over the solution?
<dialman> Anyone have any idea why Nautilus would suddenly not be able to mount USB drives but Dolphin still can (albeit with a admin password, which I never had to give to Nautilus).
<dialman> That's under Ubuntu 8.04
<tnoy_> sliderz: you could download the driver from nvidia's site, it should build the kernel module for your kernel, so you don't have to downgrade it
<cvd-pr> Hello there, On quest
<cvd-pr> <cvd-pr> Why firefox in linux the Preference is in the edit menu and in windows is in tools menu?
<cvd-pr> <cvd-pr> any logic sense?
<lonejack> first step using bison. Somebody can address me to a specific channel? This is good? thx
<dialman> Nautilus still *shows* them when I connect, but if I right click on the drive and select Mount Drive nothing happens (no errors or anything, but the drive doesn't mount).
<sliderz> tnoy_: both of those (the 173 and 96 versions) are the ones that say "nope, cant compile for your kernel
<XFCEntral> cvd-pr: not that i can think of :) always wondered that myself
<tnoy_> sliderz: do you have the build tools installed?
<sliderz> now that,....im not sure of..
<cvd-pr> XFCEntral,  :-S
<onetinsoldier> sliderz: this is the nvidia proprietary driver? that you've downloaded from them?
<sliderz> onetinsoldier, yes
<sliderz> the one that supports my card even..ive researched
<tnoy_> sliderz: why not use glx-177 from the repository?
<sliderz> even tried envyNG...didnt work.
<onetinsoldier> sliderz: yeah, form what i have seen on here. the kernel is too new and you have to wait for nvidia to come out with a driver that will work with newer versions of the linux kernel. and guess what, us ati users are in the same boat
<sliderz> tnoy_ how/where/thank you/?
<onetinsoldier> s/form/from
<tnoy_> sliders, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<RatPackSopra> guys I've heard that my loss of my dvd drive might have something to do with me using the 64bit version. If I decide to use the 32 bit version and I'm using wubi will I pretty much be starting from zero? I hate to think that all the tweaks I've done will be lost.
<onetinsoldier> sliderz: or, perhaps what tnoy_ suggets will work.. i dunno
<tnoy_> sliderz: are you using your own kernel, or the one that ubuntu provides?
<sliderz> its stock 8.1, just downloaded like 2 hrs ago
<LinuxEric> i am having probems with my video graphics can someone help me running extremely slow on compiz
<onetinsoldier> sliderz: you mean 8.10 of course.. i'm sure
<sliderz> yes 8.10, right off the website
<arrenlex> LinuxEric: What does this command say? glxinfo | grep ender
<andresmh> arrenlex, sudo cheese doesn't work either
<arrenlex> andresmh: Yeah, I dunno, man. Sorry.
<andresmh> the webcam works on amsn and skype
<tnoy_> sliderz: Then use the driver from the ubuntu repository, it should be made for the kernel you're using
<sliderz> its asking me for the disk now...
<RatPackSopra> any comments on my question?
<sliderz> i didnt try the newest one b/c i didnt think it would work...tried to go the safe route. LOL
<MindVirus> Which is better? -(q & 1) & n or (q & 1) * n?
<sliderz> tnoy it went back to terminal..now just c/a/backspace and its done?
<sliderz> depends on n
<axisys> is there a tool I can use to check the stat of a nic?
<MindVirus> sliderz, what are the conditions?
<sliderz> MindVirus....at least a 5th of whiskey.
<arghh2d2> axisys ifconfig?
<Roasted> I know this istn really an Ubuntu question but, is there anything you can do to an LCD monitor to get the yellowish tint it displays to zap back to white like it used to be?
<MindVirus> Right...
<tiyowan> Roasted: Sounds like the backlight or inverter is bust.
<Roasted> tiyowan - maybe, I don't know. I just got a 19 inch used LCD emachines for my secondary monitor and I was just like, whoa... my 22" viewsonic is suddenly not so bright.
<HADES\stephans> <Roasted> try entering in to the monitor configuration and reset to factory settings
<Roasted> it's to the point I want to dump ti and pick up a 24 or 26" from newegg and get rid of this one
<Roasted> HADES - I've tried that. I've done everything with the onboard profile settings with the colors. :(
<tnoy_> sliderz: do lsmod and see if the nvidia kernel module is loaded, if it is, then c-a-backspace might work. (but I'm not 100% sure, its been a while since I've used an nvidia card)
<sliderz> i had to activate it tnoy, restarting x now...see how it floats.
<tiyowan> Roasted: Send it in to a service shop. You can't change the backlight bulb yourself. Could end up frying yourself.
<HADES\stephans> <Roasted> Too bad... looks like you get to buy yourself a Xmas present
<Roasted> tiyowan - That's possible to change the bulb????
<Roasted> is it likely to zap it back to white?
<tiyowan> Roasted: Yes, it is.
<Roasted> I wonder how much that'd run.
<tiyowan> Roasted: $35 I think?
<sliderz> it worked tnoy_, I appreciate that so very much.
<arghh2d2> just tap it with a balpeen hammer ever so gingerly on the screen, that'll zap it!
<HADES\stephans> <Roasted> you can buy Cold Cathode Ray tubes... not sure where...
<sliderz> i learned a few things before i gave up tho.. :D
<tnoy_> sliderz: glad I could help :)
<hanibana> hi :)
<Roasted> tiyowan - is that something you REALLY need to take to a shop? I mean, I work on computers for a living... would a monitor be that different? :P
<hanibana> I have a bad problem with my Ubuntu...
<sliderz> Today is my first official step towards the linux path.....gonna be a long night
<tiyowan> Roasted: Yes. It has 35,000 volts of current inside. Trust me. Opening one up can kill you.
<ntndo> I've got lampp installed.  Apparently I can't copy a link to the htdocs folder to the desktop, even with su?
<arghh2d2> you dont want anything to do with the gasses that are trapped inside a cathode monitor, really.
<Roasted> tiyowan - welllllllll thats enough to convince me otherwise, thanks for the tip!
<Roasted> tiyowan - I thought that was just CRTs... I didnt know LCDs were too
<HADES\stephans> <Roasted> oh you have a CRT?!? OK never mind...
<Roasted> no, LCD's
<micah_> anyone in here anygood with setting up bots
<Roasted> both fo them are
<woden> In "System --> Preferences --> Session", how do you set a program to start minimized?
<tnoy_> a CRT isnt worth fixing
<Roasted> it's not a CRT
<tiyowan> Roasted: No problems. The two most common problems with LCDs are just that, busted backlights/inverters.
<hothatch> so after a pacman -Syu I finally got the latest links
<arghh2d2> heh, yeah, dont bother with a CRT Roasted
<Roasted> tiyowan - does the "you might die if you open it" theory still apply to LCDs?
<arghh2d2> crt's arent worht fixin
<hanibana> sometimes when I'm away from my station, when returned and click one of my minimized windows on panel, that window wipes out ! but still running its process !
 * tiyowan agrees with tnoy_
<tiyowan> Roasted: Yes.
<hothatch> ouch!
<arghh2d2> Roasted: i wouldnt try to open a CRT if i wer you
<fwaokda> Some of my fonts in firefox looked "effed" up -- how can I fix this?  It just doesn't look nice.  I noticed the main fonts do(what you see on the pages) yet the fonts within my buttons and stuff are cute short.  How can i fix this?
<Roasted> Its not a CRT...
<Roasted> Its an LCD..
<hothatch> pacman -S msttcorefonts
<arghh2d2> well dont go opening any crt's Roasted
<Roasted> theres a 22" Acer that my mom just got off newegg... its pretty nice... its down to 170 now.
<fwaokda> Roasted, i have that same one i believe it is nice
<Flannel> Roasted: Might I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ntndo> actually better question, how do I do a recursive chown
<tiyowan> Roasted: Do what I do, just keeping buying CRTs.
<gustavod> ntndo: -R
<tnoy_> its probably a crappy TN panel though :(
<ntndo> thx
<Roasted> yeah, yeah, I hear all about the off topic thing.
<gustavod> ntndo: np
<ntndo> dammit I should know that
<Roasted> kinda stupid I can't ask what I want
<hothatch> lcd ftw
<Flannel> Roasted: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not general support, nor general Ubuntu.  Just Ubuntu support
<Roasted> yeah, yeah, I hear ya
<arghh2d2> Roasted: just dont bother tryin to fix a CRT
<Gnea> Roasted: LCDs don't have the tube inside, so technically, it's safer. you might want to try #hardware
<Roasted> arghh2d2 - I don't even have a CRT.
<Gnea> arghh2d2: learn how to read: he said he has an LCD.
<_jlb> Roasted, what do you have than?
<Roasted> LCD
<Roasted> jdlfk;ajsdkl;sa
<MoLoot> Roasted: I wouldn't try taking apart a CRT tho.. ;-)
<fushorts> is there a way to use two separate displays with two separate resolutions?
<Roasted> yes
<hanibana> any idea or experience?
<Roasted> I'm doing it right now
<woden> fushorts:  xrandr
<arghh2d2> ahahah
<MoLoot> fushorts: I am doing it at the moment
<Roasted> 19 - 1440x900 + 22 1680x1050
<Gnea> fushorts: as long as they're 2 different X sessions, yes
<arghh2d2> i wouldnt do that if i wer you Roasted
<Roasted> do what?
<arghh2d2> open any crt's
<Roasted> I dont have any CRTs!!!!!
<Gnea> arghh2d2: stop.
<tnoy_> lol
<Gnea> Roasted: you too.
<arghh2d2> ok, im done lmao
<Roasted> me what?
<woden> In "System --> Preferences --> Session", how do you set a program to start minimized?
<MoLoot> fushorts: I use gnome and have monitor plugged into laptop and goto monitor resolution settings
<fushorts> that is what i am trying to do but i am having some sort of problem and it just reset all of my gnome settings :(
<Roasted> whats a good computer hardware channel?
<Gnea> Roasted: #hardware
<Roasted> hey thanks
<raylu> onetinsoldier: no idea. but can't you just put it in your gnome session options?
<fushorts> MoLoot, do i need a separate program for it?
<hanibana> woden: you speak with me?
<arghh2d2> i think starting it out minimized would involve a bunch of geometry syntax that i have no clue about...final answer.
<woden> hanibana: Don't think so
<hanibana> ok
<mankash> how 2 network card in  a system work by default
<tiyowan> mankash: Um, could you open up a terminal and type ifconfig?
<arghh2d2> or a dos prompt
<Gnea> arghh2d2: please remain on topic.
<xjimx> Hi everyone, is there a way to boot into recovery mode and uninstall nvidia drivers?
<arghh2d2> well i thought maybe he didnt know what a terminal was
<Meshezabeel> is there any vm software installed by default under ubuntu?
<Flannel> xjimx: you shouldn't have to reboot into recovery mode, just a terminal.  hit ctrl-alt-f1 and you'll get a TTY
<gustavod> xjimx: the text mode consoles should be available to you. Can you try Control+Alt+F1?
<Gnea> Meshezabeel: no.
<tiyowan> Meshezabeel: Nope.
<arghh2d2> c/a/f1 is usually x
<Phantom__> how do i take a screen shot? print screen not workin
<woden> In "System --> Preferences --> Session", how do you set a program to start minimized?
<Meshezabeel> Gnea, tiyowan thanks :)
<arghh2d2> try c/a/f2
<raylu> !fr | mankash
<ubottu> mankash: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lawstudent> I moved homes. I'm using the PC of my friend in one room. My Ubuntu box in my room can't get onto the internet. We're using a router. My friend's PC, which I'm using now,  has internet connection. My ubuntu box, even though I've connected another cable, doesn't have net connection, and even though wireless router's light on "Lan 2" is lit up, just like light for friend's PC on "LAN 4". Please advise.
<schone> hey all - is there any video capture with sound programs with linux?
<mankash> I have 2 seperate dhcp servers for both of these network cards, bit both are taking ipaddress from 1 server
<tiyowan> Phantom__: Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot?
<lawstudent> accdng to ubuntu panel, "network connection applet" says "no connection". strange.
<Meshezabeel> Can anyone recommend some good vm software to either run windows xp or vista from within ubuntu?
<xjimx> I cant get to the comp right now, will write it down and try in the morning
<Gnea> arghh2d2: no, f7 is X. please, get your facts straight before handing out advice.
<gustavod> meshebazbeel: your best bets are VMware and xen
<tiyowan> Meshezabeel: VMware, probably.
<raylu> Meshezabeel: also, kvm and qemu
<raylu> vmware isn't free
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> your ubuntu box is using ethernet cabling?
<gustavod> meshezabeel: both of which are free as in beer. VMware works dandy in linux.
<Gnea> raylu: server is.
<tnoy_> mankash: obvious question, are the dhcp servers bound to each specific interface?
<Phantom__> tiyowan: but that wont work with something is showing while clicking it
<arghh2d2> Gnea: i thought the buntu login screen was launched from f1
<gustavod> meshezabeel: bleh, it's free as in beer.
<raylu> Gnea: really? since when?
<Gnea> arghh2d2: it resides on F7.
<mankash> yes
<Gnea> raylu: since over a year ago.
<lawstudent> n8tuser: yes. my ubuntu box is using  wired ethernet cabling. (so is friend's Win XP box)
<gustavod> it's been free as in beer for years
<tiyowan> Phantom__: Um, I'm sorry, I didn't understand that very well.
<gustavod> at least 2 years
<Meshezabeel> okay, haha, thanks gustavod, tiyowan, and raylu
<arghh2d2> Gnea, where does it lanch from?
<hothatch> wine is good
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> and both are connected to same router  on the lan ports ?
<woden> In "System --> Preferences --> Session", how do you set a program to start minimized?
<tiyowan> mankash: Go to a terminal and type ifconfig.
<mankash> i already did
<whynot> hello.  I have a question.  I have a network between my ubuntu machine and win xp laptop.  I can access ubuntu from laptop but not vice versa.  I see laptop computer in my ubuntu machine but when I try to access the share folder of laptop, there is nothing.  What should I do?
<Gnea> arghh2d2: I suggest you go to http://help.ubuntu.com and follow some links and read up on things.
<mankash> they have ip address from same router
<tiyowan> mankash: Do you see both of your LAN cards?
<Gnea> arghh2d2: most basic questions, as well as others, are already answered there.
 * Panarchy says Hi
<mankash> yes
<lawstudent> n8tuser: yes both are connected to the one and the same dell wireless router.
<Panarchy> Repeat question
<lawstudent> n8tuser: ubuntu box is on "LAN 1". Friend's WinXP comp is on "LAN 4" port.
<arghh2d2> i guess if you have a desktop manager installed it launches from f7 and x then starts on f7?
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> ok, does your ubuntu have an ip address assigned by the dell router?
<Gnea> arghh2d2: don't guess. know.
<christopher> Hey there.
<gustavod> mankash: are the two separate DHCP servers or isolated ethernet segments? How do you ensure each card gets a reply from a specific DHCP server?
<hothatch> yoda
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> and you are sure lan 1 port is working? you tried lan 2 port? or 3 ?
<raylu> Gnea: i think it's only free as in beer
<arghh2d2> Gnea: it'd be so much easier if you would just answer my ubuntu question here in #ubuntu.
<Panarchy> Does anyone know how to remove all packages from ubuntu except 'english language', internet capabilities & apt?
<hothatch> so if X launches from f7, where do the virtual terminals from f1 thru f6 launch?
<gustavod> mankash: there's nothing the DHCP client can do here. It broacasts a DHCP request and gets the first answer it can.
<lawstudent> n8tuser: according to the web config status of dell router, the router can only "see" my friend's WinXP comp
<Gnea> raylu: I suggest you visit www.vmware.com and find out for sure.
<lawstudent> n8tuser: i've tried lan2.
<mankash> bcos cards are speratley connected to routers
<Panarchy> gustavid: I guess set it as default gateway
<tiyowan> mankash: I think you can get a workable setup by putting one interface *down* while the other one is up.
<lawstudent> n8tuser: to make sure, I'll make WinXP comp use LAN 1
<arghh2d2> i came here to ask a question about ubuntu, not ask someone to use google for me
<Panarchy> Does anyone know how to remove all packages from ubuntu except 'english language', internet capabilities & apt?
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> so i suspect your cable towards your ubuntu is bad, and or your ubuntu nic card is bad?  you can not get an ip address?
<tnoy_> vmware player and vmware server are free to download and use.
<hothatch> Panarchy: use a server install disk
<Panarchy> I've tried using the alternate disc
<Panarchy> What does the server install disc contain?
<Gnea> arghh2d2: then use google for yourself. all I've seen out of you is disinformation. we don't need that.
<lawstudent> n8tuser: "ubuntu nic card"? what is that?
<hothatch> the server disk contains very litte
<whynot> let me know how to restart samba
<Panarchy> NIC: Network interface card
<woden> In "System --> Preferences --> Session", how do you set a program to start minimized?
<lawstudent> n8tuser: in my previous home, my ubuntu box's wired internet was working fine
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> thats the network interface card
<Gnea> whynot: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Jordan_U> Panarchy: The alternate install CD didn't let you do a minimal enough install?
<whynot> thanks Gnea
<hothatch> enough to get you into a CLI.  Itll install a bunch of stuff too but itll be easier to clean out the fluff
<lawstudent> n8tuser: ok. I do NOT think my UBuntu nic card is bad. Ubuntu nic card was working just fine in previous home.
<tnoy_> mankash: what happens when you disable the dhcp server that is handing the ip addresses to both machines? Do one/both grab an IP address from the other dhcp server?
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> how about the cable? how long is that?
<Panarchy> Jordan_U... seems everything is still there
<raylu> Gnea: i did
<Panarchy> like GNOME and that
<arghh2d2> will someone using a standar *ubuntu install please hit ctrl+alt+F1 and tell me what they see?  dont forget hitting ctrl+alt+F7 brings you back to X (gui)
<lawstudent> n8tuser: 15-20 feet
<lawstudent> n8tuser: it was working fine before
<bazhang> arghh2d2, what is the point of that exercise
<Panarchy> and GIMP is still there
<tritium> arghh2d2: that would take you to the first virtual console
<Phantom__> what other program can i use instead of gimp? a simpler one
<lawstudent> n8tuser: could it be a ubuntu  issue (a software issue on my ubuntu box)?
<bazhang> arghh2d2, its very clear what it does.
<Jordan_U> Panarchy: That is only if you follow the default install, I haven't used the alternate CD in a while but it should give you the option of doing a minimal install, there is also the minimal install CD
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> it could have been working at the other home, but by moving around, it could have slipped, reseat it again?  turn power off before doing such ok
<hothatch> I see TTY1
<Gnea> arghh2d2: that's the regular virtual console, tty1
<arghh2d2> ok, i didnt know.
<Panarchy> I want to REMOVE EVERYTHING other than network capabilities, apt and a terminal interface
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lawstudent> n8tuser: what could have physicaly slipped?
<Gnea> arghh2d2: what version of ubuntu are you using right now?
<bazhang> Panarchy, no need for caps, get the minimal installer
<lawstudent> i'll go to the ubuntu box room and try
<Panarchy> Hmm...
<arghh2d2> Gnea: 7.10
<hothatch> Im using warty
<gustavod> arghh2d2: you should see a 'login' prompt as provided by /sbin/mingetty, right?
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> dont know, it may be loose connection?
<Panarchy> 9.9MB
<Panarchy> YAY
<Panarchy> Thanks
<arghh2d2> i'm just trying to figure out how gdm works
<Gnea> arghh2d2: you should consider upgrading to 8.04, at the very least.
<tnoy_> Panarchy: Just use denian if you want something that is minimal
<Panarchy> Think that's what I'm looking for
<gustavod> arghh2d2: check your /etc/inittab, that should give you a feel for what's listening on each tty
<Panarchy> 9.9MB
<bazhang> Panarchy, please dont use enter as punctuation
<Panarchy> What's denian?
<arghh2d2> Gnea: the secret to ubuntu is stay two steps behind the current "stable" version
<onetinsoldier> Panarchy: he typo'd... Debian
<Panarchy> ah
<hothatch> or Arch, or Slitaz
<tnoy_> oops, i ment to type debian.
<hothatch> or LFS
<Panarchy> I'll still have a look at the minimal ubuntu and see what I can do
<Panarchy> if I fail
<Panarchy> Then I'll try with another distro
<Panarchy> like debian
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0: Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [TP MII].' What does mean 'TP' and 'MII'?
<whynot> Let me ask you one more thing.  Big company, corportates use linux samba for their server?
<Gnea> arghh2d2: it's a display manager: it starts up X and handles user assignments. like when you bootup windows XP and it allows you to choose from several different accounts to login with.
<Jordan_U> hothatch: Why are you using warty?
<woden> In "System --> Preferences --> Session", how do you set a program to start minimized?
<whynot> Samba seems to be unstable. and picky.
<Gnea> arghh2d2: that's fine
<Panarchy> Aw man
<arghh2d2> Gnea: ever wonder what percentage of #ubuntu questions start out "i just upgraded and now i cant..." and end with "...it used to work on old version"
<Gnea> whynot: works fine here, perhaps you broke something
<Panarchy> 5 min till finished downloading
<hothatch> Thats what I installed long ago and it works
<Panarchy> Wait... DownThemAll! Yes, getting good speeds now
<hothatch> its a nostalgia thing
<Panarchy> 2 min left
<Panarchy> Thanks GUYS
<Panarchy> cya
<Gnea> arghh2d2: ever wonder how problems get fixed in the first place?
 * Panarchy goes!
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whynot> Gnea/what I have done is backup and restoration.  Using clonezilla.  That's all.
<hothatch> I solve problems
<bullgard4> woden: Use the program devilspie.
<hothatch> with my mind bullets
<bazhang> hothatch, please chat elsewhere
<Gnea> arghh2d2: but that's understandable, we do our best to make a solid system. thank you. :)
<arghh2d2> Gnea: ahhh, so user frustration is small price to pay for development?  i suspected as much.
<lawstudent> n8tuser: do i have to enter a MAC address on ubuntu box?
<arghh2d2> no, dont get me wrong...
<bazhang> arghh2d2, do you have a support question?
<arghh2d2> ubuntu is great and i'm really glad yall do what you do...PROPS
<axisys> how do I tell ubuntu to boot w/o any X?
<n8tuser> lawstudent-> nope, thats taken care of by the driver usually,  do you see green light on your ubuntu nic card?
<Gnea> arghh2d2: the only people who get paid to do it are with conanical. everyone else spends their own free time on it. it works.
<hothatch> why? whats wrong with warty?
<tiyowan> Gnea: I've got two linux partitions. One for / and one for /home. If I back up the entire / partition, then if I restore, I'll have a working system right?
<n8tuser> axisys-> go to single user mode?
<arghh2d2> Gnea: dont worry, your secrets safe with me.
<Gnea> tiyowan: only if you told your backup program to include other filesystems.
<tritium> axisys: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start (the update-rc.d method)
<woden> bullgard4:  Why do I need a program to do that?  Can't I do it from Sessions?
<Demetrius> hello :)
<axisys> n8tuser: single user mode give me no network
<Gnea> secret? LOL
<axisys> tritium: i have no shell yet.. how would I run update-rc.d ?
<tiyowan> Gnea: Hmm, could you kindly recommend a good backup application for using with Ubuntu?
<tritium> axisys: no shell?  What do you have, exactly?
<Gnea> tiyowan: sure. local or network based?
<n8tuser> axisys-> well, you can disable  gdm from starting
<tiyowan> Gnea: local, please.
<axisys> tritium: i just installed ubuntu
<axisys> n8tuser: how?
<hothatch> I like the dd if=/dev/(your hard drive) of=/dev/null  backs up great!
<Gnea> tiyowan: target medium?
<axisys> tritium: i just installed ubuntu.. have not been to login to it yet
<tiyowan> Gnea: External HD or possibly CDs as well.
<tritium> axisys: then you can open a terminal, or switch to a virtual console, and use update-rc.d
<n8tuser> axisys-> have you even tried to google for such info ? do some leg work ..
<Gnea> !backup | tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gnea> tiyowan: check the 2nd and 3rd links
<axisys> n8tuser: thnx
<tiyowan> Gnea: Thank you very much. :)
<Gnea> tiyowan: cheers
<axisys> tritium: i tried switching to virtual console using ctrl-atl-F1
<axisys> tritium: did not work
<bullgard4> woden: Your window manager Metacity is only a minimalistic program. It has not enough functionality.
<tritium> axisys: from the login manager?
<woden> bullgard4:  I looked at devilspie, looks to complicated for me.
<axisys> tritium: yes
<bullgard4> woden: I hope that you have the opportunity to visit a local computer club and get help there.
<tritium> axisys: that's bizarre.  However, you can do the same from a terminal after you log in.
<woden> bullgard4:  Huh?
<axisys> tritium: i am failing to login
<ce_cute> hy
<ce_cute> \
<Demetrius> hi :)...non1 answered my hello yet
<bullgard4> woden: I do not understand your question "Huh?". Please use Standard English.
<ocRob> hello
<sliderz> Hello.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0: Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [TP MII].' What does mean 'TP' and 'MII'?
<Demetrius> :)
<ocRob> Huh probably means idkwtf
<tritium> axisys: using the username/password of the user account you setup during install?
<Cody_> Hrrm.... first time using XChat on Ubuntu, sorry about the 2 connections
<x[Mop]x> Hey I installed kde-nightly on ubuntu then un-installed it, and now my Wifi is GONE! No icon in the top panel! What can I do to get it back?
<lawstudent> n8tuser: interestinngly enough. there is no green light on my ubuntu nic card. In my previous home, I remember seeing a green light.
<bullgard4> ocRob: I do not understand your "idkwtf" either. Please use Standard English.
<Demetrius> I need a smoke...this is so way over my head :)
<tiyowan> lawstudent: I'm sorry, I missed the beginning of the discussion. What seems to be the problem?
<lawstudent> tiyowan:  I moved homes. I'm using the PC of my friend in one room. My Ubuntu box in my room can't get onto the internet. We're using a router. My friend's PC, which I'm using now, has internet connection. My ubuntu box, even though I've connected another cable, doesn't have net connection, and even though wireless router's light on "Lan 1" is lit up, just like light for friend's PC on "LAN 4".
<lawstudent> According to ubuntu panel, "network connection applet" says "no connection".  iinterestinngly enough. there is no green light on my ubuntu nic card. In my previous home, I remember seeing a green light.
<woden> bullgard4:  You do not make sense.  What else would "Huh?" mean?  Sheesh, get off your high horse.
<tiyowan> lawstudent: You're trying to connect wirelessly from your ubuntu box right?
<ocRob> yeah c'mon everyone knows 'idkwtf'
<binarymutant> "huh" is in the english dictionary...
<tritium> ocRob: enough
<Demetrius> An1 wanna  take time out to talk to a computer idioit?
<lawstudent> tiyowan: no. WIRED.
<ocRob> k sorry :P
<sliderz> Sure, but it will be the blind leading the blind
<lawstudent> tiyowan: wired ethernet cable.
<nick|work> anybody experienced some problem with python-mechanize package at ubuntu repositories?
<Mad_Wifi_er> Question: when setting up Ubuntu as a wireless AP, how to set up /etc/network/interfaces to enable WEP? I'm using Madwifi.
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Okay. Are you using 8.10?
<Fezzler> Meshezabeel: I just deleted old print driver and created new one and wireless printing works!
<sliderz> lawstudent, do you have a network connection icon by your clock:?
<lawstudent> tiyowan: yes, ubuntu is 8.10 gnome
<Demetrius> @ lawstudent...what's the difference between unlawful and illegal?
<tritium> Demetrius: stay on topic, please
<lawstudent> sliderz: yes. network connection icon is there, but it says "no connection" or something to that effect.
<bullgard4> Demetrius: Stop trolling.
<Gnea> Demetrius: please keep questions on topic.
<lawstudent> Demetrius: sorry. busy now.
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Okay...could you please go to System -> Administration and open up Network tools.
<Demetrius> sorry
<idejmcd> anyone here a user of audible.com? i'm trying to get their drm files to work in ubuntu
<sliderz> lawstudent, have you right clicked on it, made sure it is enabled/set for dhcp?
<lawstudent> tiyowan: ok. one sec as i go to the room with my ubuntu box. will be back in 10 seconds
<lawstudent> sliderz: i'll do that now, too!
<lawstudent> brb
<tiyowan> lawstudent: What I need you to do is to open up a terminal and type "ping 192.168.1.1"
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0: Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [TP MII].' What does mean 'TP' and 'MII'?
<Demetrius> wish i had something to contribute
<tnoy_> TP = Twisted Pair, no idea about MII, though, sorry
<lawstudent> sliderz: yes. it was DHPC . and it was DHPC automatic.
<lawstudent> tiyowan: i've now opened up Network tools. I will now go back to ubuntu box and do the ping command
<idejmcd>  anyone here a user of audible.com? i'm trying to get their drm files to work in ubuntu
<Gnea> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Demetrius> Windows depresses me, and I want to install Ubuntu...but I'm afraid it won't recognise my MB and other integrated stuff
<idejmcd> it will
<tnoy_> lawstudent: have you checked the output of ethtool? does it report having a proper link?
<Gnea> !wubi | Demetrius
<ubottu> Demetrius: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lawstudent> tiyowan: is 192.168.1.1 supposed to be the router IP? coz my dell router's webconfig page says router ip is "192.168.2.1".
<axisys> thanks to both tritium and n8tuser, i pick the recovery mode / single user and then followed the link http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<Gnea> Demetrius: try wubi out then :)
<lawstudent> tnoy_: how can i tell if it has a proper link.
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Ah yes. :-) Then ping that, please.
<axisys> now i can boot and it does not start X
<axisys> awesome!
<lawstudent> tiyowan: i'll try the 2.1 address. brb
<tritium> axisys: good deal
<idejmcd>  i'm trying to get their drm files to work in ubuntu
<tnoy_> lawstudent: You'll see "Link detected: Yes" at the bottom of ethtool's output
<idejmcd> and having no luck
<Demetrius> thx 4 the tip...I'm a complete idiot here...I just stumbled upon this forum ok?
<Phantom__> when i install a program where is it saved?
<Gnea> Demetrius: everyone starts somewhere
<sliderz> lawstudent is the router secured?
<Phantom__> so i can create a shortcut, since its not showing in the applicartions/internet
<x[Mop]x> Hey guys, the wireless icon in the top panel has disappeared... How can I get it back?
<Flannel> Phantom__: type 'which program' where program is the name of it
<idejmcd> am i gonna get ignored all night?
<Gnea> Phantom__: depends on the program, but most of the main ones wind up in /usr/bin
<Flannel> Phantom__: Or, the nameof the binary that is
<Phantom__> kvirc
<tritium> !patience | idejmcd
<ubottu> idejmcd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Psi-Jack> Okay, does anyone here know much about PulseAudio and it's esound compatability?
<whynot> Samba fails to mount winxp network shared folder, what should I do?
<n2diy> Flannel, are you concious and alert?
<Gnea> idejmcd: only if you're disrespectful.
<tritium> Phantom__: further, if you only know the package name, "dpkg -L <packagename>" will list all the files in that package.
<x[Mop]x> And I can still see my wireless thing in iwconfig
<tnoy_> whynot: how are you trying to mount it?
<Flannel> n2diy: Er, sure?
<mb_> hello
<mb_> having osme wireless issues
<whynot> gnome, network.
<rs-friends> when i type alsamixer i do get a error no mixer  elems found and when i start volum controll i do get a error there 2 what can i do?
<idejmcd> ubutto: my attitude is fine, i just wanted to be acknowledged, saying there is no answer right now is better than not getting a response
<mb_> for some reason, i am able to connect using wifi-radar
<Demetrius> Great dtuff guys...lots of info here thx :)
<mb_> yet i can not get any thing over port 80
<idejmcd> ill check that link, thank you
<Flannel> idejmcd: Do you really want 1300 people telling you that they don't know?
<idejmcd> hahaha
<lawstudent> tiyowan: when i did "ping 192.168.2.1", terminal says "Network unreachable"
<idejmcd> well played flannal
<idejmcd> i'll keep that in mind next time
<Demetrius> I'm a horrible typist...
<tiyowan> lawstudent: That means that your Ubuntu box can't communicate with your router.
<lawstudent> sliderz: it's wired connection. anyway, the wired connection needs no password.
<rs-friends> when i type alsamixer i do get a error no mixer  elems found and when i start volum controll i do get a error there 2 what can i do?
<lawstudent> tnoy_: i'll check now
<sliderz> lawstudent try his cord/port...
<lawstudent> sliderz: what?
<sliderz> bad cord maybe?
<lawstudent> tiyowan: why can't it? This was the same router I was using in my previous home. 8-(
<mb_> test the cable on another machine
<sliderz> ive saw bad switches....cords..etc
<rs-friends> when i type alsamixer i do get a error no mixer  elems found and when i start volum controll i do get a error there 2 what can i do?
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Please type ifconfig and verify whether your ethernet card is up. Look for "eth0 UP"
<mb_> or hook it up to your handy continuity checker
<Gnea> !sound | rs-friends
<ubottu> rs-friends: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<whynot> Win xp grab ubuntu shared folder, but not ubuntu.
<mb_> any one that can answer a wireless question foe me?
<Demetrius> Has ubuntu good audio and video qualities?...I'd hate to lose Windows MovieMaker...it's so easy to follow
<tiyowan> !multimedia | Demetrius
<ubottu> Demetrius: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Gnea> mb_: anyone can, everyone probably can't, somebody might and nobody will, unless you tell us what the problem is.
<lawstudent> tiyowan: I did 'ifconfig". I don't see "eth0 up".
<sliderz> What is the best way to configure my AC97 audio in u8.10?
<lawstudent> I see eth0 lines but no UP in etho
<lawstudent> eth0
<mb_> Gnea, that's what I was waiting for, some one to acknowledge
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Bingo.
<mb_> I am having issues with port 80 traffic
<lawstudent> tiyowan: did my nic card break in the move?
<lawstudent> I was very careful with  my computer
<mb_> for a ocuple of days, ubuntu puked on my wireless
<onetinsoldier> lawstudent: what happens if you do sudo ifup eth0
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Hang on, lemme find the command.
<mb_> i just tried wifi-radar and it got me connected again
<mb_> however, i can not do any thing on port 80
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Type what onetinsoldier wrote.
<Demetrius> You guys are on a faster connection...or you are wizards at the keyboard...please be patient with my replies...thank you :)
<lawstudent> onetinsoldier: ( tiyowan): ok. will be right back.
<mb_> i use firestarter as a firewall. do i need to clear some rules?
<mb_> and if so, what is the cmd?
<ziroday> mb_: why are you using a firewall?
<n2diy> Flannel, ok, 8 hours ago I was trying to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper, but I was interrupted by an Xmas party, now I'm back, semi-concious and semi-alert. The upgrade didn't work. Apt-get found nothing to upgrade, and withheld cpp, and cpp-4.0?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0: Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [TP MII].' What does mean 'TP' and 'MII'?
<mb_> ziroday, why use a condom?
<Kattollikisd> can someone tell my why I am banned for #ubuntu-es :(
<Flannel> Kattollikisd: #ubuntu-irc is the place for that
<whynot> I'll reboot winxp laptop and ubuntu desktop, both.  I hope it's gonna work for me.
<mb_> :/
<Flannel> n2diy: Alright.  pastebin your sources.list, and the output to apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop libc6
<mb_> ok, so instead of kicking me and giving me a bad ompression about #ubuntu
<Demetrius> I need an absolute idiot's guide to learn about ubuntu...please tell me where I can learn that...and I'll leave you all in peace...thank you :)
<mb_> why not ask me a few questions about my issue
<tiyowan> Demetrius: help.ubuntu.com
<lawstudent> tiyowan, onetinsoldier. sorry, when i went back to my ubuntu box, i DID see the "up" line in ifconfig. it was something like "UP MULTI BROADCAST" or something like that.
<Flannel> Demetrius: help.ubuntu.com
<vlacki> hello guys
<ziroday> mb_: unless you are server or in a seriously dangerous environment you don't need a firewall. Having one and not knowing how it works or how to configure it will do more harm then good
<vlacki> any1 knows how to see how much RAM i have?
<vlacki> im using ubuntu 8.04.1
<bazhang> !iptables | mb_
<ubottu> mb_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Okay. So your ethernet card is working. Your router is working. But your card can't talk to your router.
<dr_willis> vlacki,  the 'free' command is handy
<ziroday> vlacki: free -m
<lawstudent> tiyowan: onetinsoldier: anyway, when i did sudo ifup eth0, it said "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0".
<mb_> ziroday, i've been using firestarter with ubuntu for over 3 years, don't start with me.
<mb_> 6.06 mf.
<Demetrius> thx tiyowan :)...bye folks :)
<lawstudent> tiyowan: that is strange. because it's the same router i used in my previous home.
<bazhang> mb_, please check the links
<Flannel> mb_: Please watch your language.  This is a family friendly channel.
<n2diy> Flannel, , is "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop libc6" a channel?
<onetinsoldier> lawstudent: roger.. i recommend using the 'iptraf' (you'll need to install it) utility and watch is closely when you try to ping your router
<onetinsoldier> is = it
<mb_> ubottu, i would check the links if I COULD DO ANY THING OVER PORT 80!!!
<Flannel> n2diy: command? yes.  pastebin its output
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mb_> that's my problem
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Perhaps you've got a bad cable?
<tritium> mb_: calm down!
<Mad_Wifi_er> Cannot enable WEP on my Ubuntu wireless access point... anybody who knows "/etc/network/interfaces" got a moment?
<n2diy> Flannel, 10-4
<mb_> i am using port 6667 for irc and that seems to work fine
<lawstudent> tiyowan: if it's bad, then why does my dell router light up when the cable is plugged to the ubuntu box?
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: you've read the manpage for "wireless"?
<pescado> hmmm
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Follow onetinsoldier's advice as well.
<sliderz> law, try cable on win pc
<lawstudent> onetinsoldier: tiyowan: can't install stuff because no internet connection
<ziroday> mb_: do you still have the issue if firestarter and the firestarter daemon are disabled?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: "no idea. but can't you just put it in your gnome session options?"
<onetinsoldier> lawstudent: however, if you use iptraf you might not see much more than desttination unreachable.. but you never now
<lawstudent> sliderz: that's an idea.
<onetinsoldier> know*
<mb_> ziroday, let me kiil them and try and find out
<raylu> onetinsoldier: you asked me something an hour or more ago; that was my response
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Hmm, sliderz <-
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: yes, it's very brief
<ubuntu__> I Need help im trying to install ubuntu 8.10 and i am manually resizing the partitions when i click forward i get error saying "No root file system is defined. please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Check out the cable on a WinPC.
<raylu> ubuntu__: could you take a screenshot of your current layout?
<lawstudent> sliderz: ( tiyowan) but the problem is that the cable goes through some floors. and to remove the cable completely is tedious. but maybe I should do that.
<onetinsoldier> raylu: roger.. i was just trying to confirm for someone that wes here earlier using 8.04.. can you do that same thing in 8.04? just wondering
<Flannel> ubuntu__: Do you have one partition you're creating for /?
<vlacki> tnx people
<vlacki> tnx a lot !
<raylu> onetinsoldier: system > preferences > sessions? i believe so
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Hmmm, unplug the cable. Do you have any spare cable handy?
<ubuntu__> raylu:  its you i was talking to you like 3 hourse ago ya ill take a screen shot ill do i send it to you
<btoogood> hi there
<sliderz> the cable is your enemy.
<mb_> ziroday, what would be a command to clear ip_tables?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: roger... thanks, pretty easy there! nice. i'm used to plain old debian
<bidossessi> what command can i use to list my inputs in a shell?
<eweb100> Does anyone know how to extend your desktop to your 2d monoter in Xubuntu?!?!?
<rkhessel> another quick wireless question, do I need to apt get a package to get broadcom cutter?
<bidossessi> what command can i use to list my sound inputs in a shell?
<tnoy_> lawstudent: if you have a link-light on both the switch/router and the back of the network card, then its generally safe to assume that the cable is ok
<ubuntu__> raylu:  how do i send you a screen shot
<sliderz> eweb what vid card
<raylu> ubuntu__: tinypic.com, imageshack.com, etc.
<mb_> ziroday, seems not to have any affect with firestarter being shut down
<ubuntu__> Flannel:  what do you mean
<tiyowan> tnoy_: He can't ping his router. :/
<eweb100> sliderz: radion 1550
<raylu> ubuntu__: also, consider changing your /nick
<ubuntu__> raylu:  whats that
<raylu> tiyowan: that could be because of the router's configuration
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<raylu> ubuntu__: places to upload pictures
<ziroday> mb_: If firestarter is stopped then it is not a firewall issue, unless you have more then one firewall going...
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<whynot> Win xp can access ubuntu shared folder, but ubuntu can not.  It hurts me.
<Flannel> ubuntu__: You said you were resizing partitions, were you making any new ones?
<mb_> ziroday, not that I know of
<tiyowan> raylu: Excellent point. :-) Need coffee.
<ubuntu__> Flannel:  yes
<tnoy_> tiyowan: well, if the nic isnt getting an IP address or is down, then you're not going to ping it..
<mb_> ziroday, what could it be then?
<mb_> wireless works, but just not port 80!
<nice_burger> linode users? does a fresh install of intrepid ibex include iptables?
<Flannel> ubuntu__: And one of the ones you were making, did you indicate that it was going to be used as "/"?
<Flannel> nice_burger: Yes
<ubuntu__> Flannel:  no
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Could you unplug the cable which is going from your ubuntu box into your router and plug it into the jack in which the cable from your Windows box is plugged?
<ubuntu__> do i make it a EXT3
<Flannel> ubuntu__: Are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<ubuntu__> Flannel:  yes do i make it ext3
<aman> hey Acedip
<Flannel> ubuntu__: Yeah, ext3, and marked as /
<raylu> ubuntu__: not that you should also have a swap partition
<Flannel> ubuntu__: the "/" location is called "root", which is the error it was giving you.
<ubuntu__> raylu: Flannel whats a swap partision
<tiyowan> tnoy_ & raylu: Perhaps the router isn't configured to hand out more than one ip?
<nice_burger> see, i'm using a slicehost article to set up an ubuntu on linode, and wondering if slicehost adds some things (like iptables) that don't come with by default
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: the man page for wireless points me to /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools ... which is all greek to me
<ubuntu__> Flannel:  it worked thank you whats a swap partion
<lawstudent> tiyowan: i'll try something else: I'll use my portable Eee PC on both cables (the cable connecting the WinXP and the cable connecting the Ubuntu box)
<ubuntu__> Flannel: partition
<raylu> !swap | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lawstudent> tnoy_: yeah, no light at the ubuntu box nic card.
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: why are you not using network-manager?
<error404notfound> I have a WD 500G SATA2, I have made lvm on it, when I try to format LVs on it, I get http://pastebin.com/m3620ac67 on my tty1 and screen is filled with it, but it stops once the format process is complete. I have even tried jumpering the 1.5Ghz to enable the support for old chipsets, no use. I haven't tested if the same messages appear if I create a partition on it and format it instead of lvm
<tiyowan> lawstudent: No light on your nic? Hmmm....
<ziroday> nice_burger: you do know that there are #linode channels here and on oftc right?
<ubuntu__> raylu:  no swarp partition whats that
<lawstudent> tiyowan: i've tried your idea. no go.
<raylu> ubuntu__: ...that's what it is
<mb_> gah! i cna even check my email but no port 80 traffic!
<raylu> ubuntu__: again, please use /nick
<ubuntu__> raylu:  so what does it do whats the point of doing it
<tnoy_> lawstudent: try this, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.2.100" then "sudo route add default gw 192.168.2.1" I'm assuming the gateway is infact 192.168.2.1 here, then try to ping 192.168.2.1
<raylu> ubuntu__: click the link?
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: you mean from the GUI? I'm just using the command line
<onetinsoldier> if i put in a music cd and use rhythmbox, add songs to the play queue and then play the queue, then it seems i need to close out rhythmbox beofre i can play songs from the cd again. is it a bug?
<tiyowan> lawstudent: That would seem to suggest your router config is ok. Something's up with your nic. The light should be on. Try tnoy_'s suggestion.
<Flannel> WHY: Your computer uses it to have "more" RAM than you physically have.
<nice_burger> ziroday: thought the light looked brighter over here
<WHY> raylu:  LMAO LOOK AT MY NAME
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: /etc/network/interfaces, as indicated from the "wireless" manpage, can understand iwconfig directives
<raylu> onetinsoldier: check the bug tracker
<tnoy_> lawstudent: few network cards do not have a link light, if you don't get one then the cable is likely bad
<raylu> WHY: ...
<onetinsoldier> raylu: roger that
<WHY> Flannel:  should i set my partision up as swap then
<Flannel> WHY: Sure, yes.
<ziroday> nice_burger: ah okay. well were not going to know about linode specific stuff, but the people in there are ::)
<WHY> Flannel: do i rely need to i got 4 gb of ram
<tritium> ziroday: hardly ontopic here...
<lawstudent> tnoy_: in my previous home (before i moved), i think i remember seeing a light on my nic card.
<raylu> WHY: if by that you mean "should i create a new partition as swap", yes
<mb_> yawn.
<tnoy_> lawstudent: also, make sure 192.168.2.100 isnt being  used by the other computer that is currently working
<nice_burger> ziroday: ja, i'm logging in there now thanks
<Flannel> WHY: No, you don't really need it, unless you plan on hibernating
<tritium> nice_burger: take that discussion out of channel, please
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Check out tnoy_'s commands. Those commands will manually add a gateway address. If you still don't get anything after that, I'd bet my money on the cable.
<WHY> Flannel: why would that help with hibernating
<tritium> WHY: state is saved to swap
<raylu> WHY: again, click. the. link.
<Flannel> raylu: Please stop that
<raylu> ?
<WHY> raylu:  what link
<n2diy> Flannel,  ok, I culdn't open that channel, it opened as #apt-cache. I pasted my term. output there, and will paste my sources file now.
<raylu> !swap | WHY
<ubottu> WHY: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Flannel> n2diy: What?  There is no channel.
<WHY> raylu:  oh so its kinda like vitrual memory
<Flannel> n2diy: paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tub-o-lard> Does anyone have any experience with chm2pdf?
<tritium> WHY: it's *is* virtual memory
<WHY> raylu:  how do i set it up to be swap
<Flannel> n2diy: And 'apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop libc6' is a command, not a channel
<n2diy> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/85031/
<raylu> WHY: create a new partition, mark it as swap
<Flannel> n2diy: Wait, that's your sources.list?
<WHY> so this partitsion is not where ubuntu goes its a third partition
<whynot> I got this message.  Nautilus can't display network.
<raylu> WHY: correct
<WHY> raylu:  how big should i make it
<n2diy> Flannel, working on it.
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: yes, I saw that... but strangely when I put "iwconfig ath0 key 1234-1234-1234" in my /etc/network/interfaces file, it has no effect
<raylu> WHY: the link :D
<lawstudent> tnoy_: before i do your sudo command, could you pls see my router's config screenshot at http://piccdrop.com/images/1229239678.png. then tell me whether the numbers you gave me are still the same. please.
<WHY> raylu: what link
<raylu> ...
<Flannel> n2diy: Alright. Sometimes people's sources.lists get terminal output (bad > commands, generally)
<raylu> !swap > WHY
<ubottu> WHY, please see my private message
<Flannel> WHY: Do you plan on hibernating?
<raylu> WHY: this is the 3rd time i've sent you that, by the way
<tnoy_> lawstudent: the numbers I gave you are correct
<tiyowan> lawstudent: I think tnoy_'s cmds are correct.
<WHY> raylu: sure why not mayby
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: you don't use "iwconfig" in /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  <--- WHY
<Flannel> WHY: then make it 4.1GB
<WHY> raylu: lol and btw it automatically made a swap partision
<tnoy_> lawstudent: note that my commands will not automatically give you 'the internet' but it will verify that the connection to the router is OK
<fwaokda> how can i get a recycle bin icon on my desktop instead of the panel?
<WHY> raylu: Flannel its set to 1.3 gb so put it too 4
<mushrmcheeseomlt> !Gnea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gnea
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0: Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [TP MII].' What does mean 'TP' and 'MII'?
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: ok, then what do you mean by "can understand iwconfig directives"?
<binarymutant> fwaokda: have you tried dragging it from the panel to the desktop?
<lawstudent> tnoy_: so do i still use the numbers (IP addresses) you gave ?
<fwaokda> binarymtant, no haha thanks
<tnoy_> lawstudent: yes
<fwaokda> binarymutant, well just tried and it didn't seem to work
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: this seems to be where my set up isn't working... getting from /etc/network/interfaces to iwconfig commands
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: it can understand iwconfig syntax.  That doesn't mean to include the actual command "iwconfig" in the config file
<raylu> fwaokda: right-click, create launcher. location: trash://
<WHY> raylu: Flannel so put my swap too 4 gb
<Flannel> WHY: yes.
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: ok, then what should go in that file?
<WHY> Flannel:  raylu thank you for your help
<xinel> anyone know of a tool i can use to take text from a flash website?
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: the details you need, such as essid, key, etc.
<tiyowan> xinel: Take text? As in?
<n2diy> Flannel, here is my sources list. http://paste.ubuntu.com/85035/
<xinel> as in copy text
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: do you not have a graphical desktop?  This is easily setup via System -> Administration -> Network
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: right, but I've tried "wireless-key" and it doesn't work. "iwconfig ath0 key XXXXXXXX" does work.
<tag> How's the upgrade to intrepid, I've had a system of decreasing stability with each upgrade and having gone through four of them now I'm a little worried about a fifth
<Flannel> tag: If you're worried about it, stick with Hardy.  You can upgrade to 10.04 (the next LTS) in 2010
<eweb100> Can Somone Help me with Resulation Xubuntu!?!?
<binarymutant> :q
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: please also see /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<tiyowan> Mad_Wifi_er: Umm...you've got the proper drivers right? Because there's an issue with intrepid and atheros. Assuming that's what you're using.
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: I can get a GUI going, yes
<Mad_Wifi_er> tiyowan: I'm using madwifi drivers
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: the file above has examples you can follow
<btoogood> what is the web browser in kubuntu?
<Flannel> btoogood: Konqueror
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: that's fine.  ath_pci works with wep
<Gnea> btoogood: and firefox
<eweb100> flannel: that is the default?
<eweb100> ya i was guna say firefox
<Flannel> eweb100: I believe so, yeah.
<tiyowan> !kubuntu | btoogood
<ubottu> btoogood: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ushimitsudoki> tag: i found the move to intrepid a bit shaky, tho most of the issues are cleared up now. Really suggest reading the release notes this time around: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Gnea> it has both
<eweb100> I dont see to have conquer installed
<eweb100> and i can't remeber removing it
<raylu> eweb100: ...konqueror
<btoogood> cheers peoples, just as ubuntu has firefox just wondering what kubuntu
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: OK, I'll try the GUI and then look at that file
<tiyowan> tag: Went straight from Win to Intrepid on a Dell Inspiron 9400/e1705. Am loving it. :-)
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: ok, good luck
<WHY> Flannel: raylu do i need to format swap
<Flannel> WHY: No, mark it as swap.
<eweb100> Does Xubuntu have the REALLY COOOOL resulation tool like in Gnome??
<WHY> ok
<lawstudent> tnoy_:  (tiyowan). I did the sudo ifconfig command and the sudo route command. then i did the ping command. it said "From 192.168.2.100 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host unreachable.
<tritium> eweb100: resulation?  What are you referring to?
<binarymutant> how can I get my crontab entries to stop emailing me?
<raylu> binarymutant: that depends on the entries...
<eweb100> tritium: well... Extending the Desktop to another Monuter
<tnoy_> lawstudent: then it doesn't look like the connection to the router is ok
<Flannel> binarymutant: pipe the output/errors to /dev/null
<lawstudent> tnoy_: and it went from seq=1 to =2 ... =25... etc etc.
<lawstudent> tnoy_: hmmm.
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Hmm...bad cable maybe? :/
<binarymutant> Flannel: > /dev/null ?
<binarymutant> < /dev/null
<tritium> eweb100: it's spelled "resolution".  That's the screen resolution applet you're referring to.
<Flannel> binarymutant: That'll get output (you'll still get emails about errors, which isn't a bad thing).  The first one
<tnoy_> lawstudent: yes, the sec=# increasing is normal
<lawstudent> tnoy_:  ( tiyowan)    ok. i'll try my eeepc on both the "good"cable and that possibly bad cable.
<binarymutant> thanks Flannel
<eweb100> tritium: Sory For my bad english, i am spanish
<tiyowan> tnoy_: Shouldn't it say 192.168.2.1 instead of 192.168.2.100?
<lawstudent> tiyowan: could you copy /save messages that people address to me while I disconnect the good cable, please?
<tritium> eweb100: no problem :)
<tnoy_> lawstudent: no, its saying you're trying to ping FROM the .100 address
<eweb100> tritium:So is there?
<tiyowan> lawstudent: I'm here for you buddy.
<tnoy_> er, wait, no.
<WHY> Flannel:  i am now installing thank you and good bye
<tritium> eweb100: checking
<lawstudent> tiyowan: thanks.
<eweb100> tritium: =) thanks
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Just hang on a moment though.
<Flannel> n2diy: Can you pastebin the output of that command?
<tiyowan> tnoy_: .100?
<lawstudent> tiyowan: ok. waiting to hear frm tnoy_.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0: Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [TP MII].' What does mean 'TP' and 'MII'?
<n2diy> Flannel, which command?
<tnoy_> lawstudent: lol, no the error you posted is correct, that is what it says when it cannot ping the address, I'm sorry
<tiyowan> lawstudent: Ok, go ahead with the eee and let us know.
<tnoy_> lawstudent: it will show the address you're pinging if the ping works, and the address of the host you're using if the ping does not work
<Flannel> n2diy: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop libc6 cpp
<lawstudent> tiyowan: tnoy_. ok. thanks. i'm disconnecting good cable now. brb in about 2-5 minutes.
<n2diy> Flannel, roger
<Noose215> '
<tritium> eweb100: no, gnome-display-properties is in the gnome-control-center package, which xubuntu does not appear to depend upon
<uwe2006> hi has anyone else prolblems with Grahpic and Ubuntu 8.10?
<eweb100> tritium: Then what is the Alternitive?
<fwaokda> only if I could get my zune to work with ubuntu would I never have to go back to windows... /cry
<tiyowan> uwe2000: What video card do you have? And what is the nature of your problem?
<tritium> eweb100: I suggest you ask in #xubuntu.  Alternatively, you could install that package.
<uwe2006> after a reboot the xserver did not start again
<eweb100> tritium: Thank you i didn't know there was a chanel devoted to it THANKS!
<tnoy_> fwaokda: I use my Zune in Windows running in VirtualBox. Its a rather bloated, but it works
<raylu> uwe2006: what changes were made?
<uwe2006>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25GL [Quadro4 900 XGL] (rev a3)
<fwaokda> tnoy_, ya i tried that but it's very annoying to me
<btoogood> fwaokda: there is rockbox you could use then you wouldnt have to go back to windows
<fwaokda> btoogood, doesn't work with zune :(
<tnoy_> or the Zune marketplace
<uwe2006> I upgraded ubuntustudio via network from 8.04 to 8.10
<Psi-Jack> Where is asound.conf in Ubuntu 8.10?
<n2diy> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/85039/
<btoogood> oh ok just thought i had seen it there on ther webpage
<fwaokda> tnoy_, I wish wine would improve to allow the zune software to work with ubuntu
<tnoy_> I wish wine would improve to completely replace windows :P
<onetinsoldier> uwe2006: try renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then run    sudo Xorg -configure
<lawstudent2> tnoy_: tiyowan. it must be the ethernet cable connecting router to Ubuntu box.
<tritium> onetinsoldier: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, instead
<tiyowan> lawstudent2: There ya go. :-)
<tritium> lawstudent2: it worked after a cable change?
<lawstudent2> tnoy_: tiyowan. when i plugged in my eeepc using cable connecting winxp comp (the one i'm using now), wired internet is ok. but when i plug in eee pc using ethernet cable that connected ubuntu box. No internet
<uwe2006> now after 2 attempts I swithced back to 8.04
<uwe2006> :(
<Flannel> n2diy: That Dapper CD you have... is it actually a desktop CD?  If you open it through a file browser, do you see a start.ini file?
<onetinsoldier> tritium: ok.. i think either command should work
<Flannel> n2diy: or an isolinux folder?
<lawstudent2> tritium: eeepc doesn't have internet connection with the same ettherenet cable connecting router to ubuntu box.
<fwaokda> tnoy_, I wonder if there would be a type of remote desktop that would work well using the zune
<kompi02> cemplok
<lawstudent2> tritium: did that answer your question? (not sure if i understood your question.)
<tritium> onetinsoldier: please use the debian/ubuntu method that takes advantage of dpkg-reconfigure
<Grand_Tiler> Hi I wish to use a proxy server while on X Chat ... Little information on how to do this using Google ..Please help
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: how could the wire have gotten bad?
<tritium> lawstudent2: not really ;)
<lawstudent2> 8-(
<tiyowan> lawstudent2: Happens. CAT cable isn't really conducive to bending.
<randomwalker> apps in hardy crash ALL THE TIME. it feels like windows 98
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: ah!
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: can i UNBEND it?
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: ... to make it better?
<tritium> lawstudent2: no
<tiyowan> lawstudent2: Just run another cable through and you should be all ok. :-) No, you can't unbend it.
<lawstudent2> tritium: ok. i'll buy another 20 feet one.
<tritium> lawstudent2: if you've bent a Cat5/Cat5e cable to the point of damage, replace it.
<Ranakah> i have s-ata 2 HDD (WD Caviar) and it's slooooow... (~5MB/s)
<n2diy> Flannel, yes, it has a start.ini, it is the disk I recieved from Shipit.com
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: it's not just "another cable" 8-) . It's a 30 foot cable.
<lawstudent2> 8-)
<lawstudent2> hmmm. maybe 20 bucks
<Flannel> n2diy: Ah!  Thats the Desktop CD, not the alternate CD.  You can't upgrade from that one (I know, its silly)
<tiyowan> lawstudent2: I do understand, man. :-) But you know how it is.
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: yeah.
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: what's do you call the cable?
<n2diy> Flannel, so start over with the Alt CD!
<lawstudent2> is it called CAT cable or ethernet cable or lan cable?
<Flannel> n2diy: Indeed.  Or just do the upgrade from the internet
<tiyowan> lawstudent2: Standard CAT cable. Ethernet cable. Take your pick.
<tritium> lawstudent2: CAT = category.  You need to specify category 5, 5e or 6 for ethernet cable.
<raylu> Flannel: wait, seriously?
<tritium> CAT alone is insufficient (e.g., CAT3 is for telephone)
<lawstudent2> tritium: what number is the usual cat cable?
<Flannel> n2diy: Actually, while you're downloading the CD (or before you decide to do the upgrade from the internet), do this for me: alt-f2 then `gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"` and pastebin the following into it:
<Flannel> raylu: about what?
<tritium> lawstudent2: 5e is standard now
<carpii> just get cat 5e
<raylu> Flannel: upgrade to 8.10 only from alternate, not from desktop?
<carpii> cat6 will work but its overkill for a home lan
<nimbus> Anyone know how to begin troubleshooting sound skipping during heavy loads such as opengl games?
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: Hi again, I read that file about wireless tools, and also used the Network Settings tool. Set the password to WEP and provided a hex code. Reboot. Still no go.
<tiyowan> lawstudent2: Tritium's correct. :-) I'd say CAT5e.
<lawstudent2> tritium: carpii is 5e almost the same as cat5?
<Flannel> raylu: you can only upgrade (upgrade, not reinstall) from the alternate CDs, Desktops can only do installations.
<lawstudent2> what's the diff between cat 5 and cat5e
<lawstudent2> ?
<raylu> Flannel: that's kinda broken...
<tritium> lawstudent2: no, Cat5e is a bit better than Cat5
<carpii> just the shielding i think, cat 5 would do too
<carpii> but 5e is more common
<lawstudent2> tritium: carpii. ok. i'll get cat5e if not too much more expensive than cat5.
<tritium> lawstudent2: just get what they have at the computer store ;)
<n2diy> Flannel, I have the alt cd, do I need to apt-get add it?
<lawstudent2> tritium: comp stores are pricey. i shop at ncix.
<tiyowan> lawstudent2: I wouldn't worry to much about 5 and 5e, unless you're going to wire up a whole net cafe or something. :-)
<lawstudent2> go to ncix.com
<carpii> or buy it online, stores are usually expensive for a single cable
<carpii> http://www.network-cabling.co.uk/store/cat5e-patch-leads-c-56.html?osCsid=9955043dd217eabf753c7230b32b0219
<carpii> these are dirt cheap if youre in the UK
<Flannel> n2diy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85048/  pastebin that into your sources.list, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal
<DarkKnight> can anyone check this and give me a solution  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010543
<nimbus> It seems sound skips quite a bit under some heavier 3d loads. any idea how to go about tracking down the problem?
<lawstudent2> carpii: can you pls go to ncix.com and check it out for cheapest 15 -20 feet cable. (Coz i can pick up locally.)
<Flannel> raylu: Not really.  It makes sense when you know how the desktop works
<carpii> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=5171&vpn=RJ45-25&manufacture=nGear%20Technologies%20Inc.
<lawstudent2> carpii: thanks!!!
<carpii> np
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Um, what exactly do you want to do?
<lawstudent2> carpii: $10 for 25 ft sound fair.
<carpii> reasonable i suppose, yea
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Setup a lab using Ubuntu?
<n2diy> Flannel, the alt cd is cooking, thanks.
<lawstudent2> carpii: and the open box unit is even cheaper (2 dollars less). every cent counts for students
<carpii> hehe
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; ya... make sure that i get updations to clients through the main sever....only the sever has net connection
<Flannel> n2diy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades will get you around whatever else
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: ...maybe a problem with the structure of the /etc/network/interfaces file? First two lines of the stanza are "auto ath0" and "iface ath0 inet static"
<n2diy> Flannel, 10-4
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: You need a router. Couple of switches. That's it.
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: that looks good
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: tnoy_: thanks. We'll be more careful with the cable.
<lawstudent2> next time.
<hasibullah> hi
<hasibullah> how r  u all
<onetinsoldier> DarkKnight: have a look at the  apt-proxy  package.. might be what you're looking for
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: I don't anything about Ubuntu server/client...some of the more experienced people here could guide you on that.
<lawstudent2> (Coz in the past, we were jerking and tugging it)
<kompi02> cemplok
<tiyowan> lawstudent2: Well, now you know. :-)
<fwaokda> whats the terminal command to uninstall a program?
<tritium> lawstudent2: please don't use "Coz" in your law school classes.  It's not proper english.  ;)
<hasibullah> i have downloaded an application from wine HQ but it can't be installed
<Flannel> fwaokda: sudo apt-get remove package
<hasibullah> what is the sulotion
<tritium> fwaokda: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<austin_> help
<DarkKnight> onetinsoldier; so what has to be done
<fwaokda> thanks Flannel , tritium
<binarymutant> is there a way to change the keyboard shortcuts for mutt?
<austin_> #help
<mushrmcheeseomlt> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: ok, I'm trying "restricted" mode instead of "open". Rebooting again ;)
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: DK wants to setup a whole lab from *scratch*
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: why are you rebooting?
<vaxius> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<onetinsoldier> DarkKnight: that i don't know... i don't know how to set up networks really. i know a little about networking.. but not all that much, sorry
<mushrmcheeseomlt> i'd like to know why ubuntu keeps freezing my system?
<eweb100> Umm i just did something i shouldn't have.. Can you rollback things you do in terminal???
<raylu> eweb100: that depends on what you did
<DarkKnight> onetinsoldier, tiyowan; thanq
<fwaokda> i've download rdesktop -- how do i connect to a desktop running vista in my other room? anyone have a tutorial?
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: Is there a simpler way to get it to absorb my edit to /etc/network/interfaces?
<hasibullah> is there anyone  listening to me
<eweb100> ummm i insatlled compiz for kunbtu on xfce. so i wanted to remove it
<eweb100> so i just did the same code but replaced isntall with remove
<mushrmcheeseomlt> i was very excited to finally replace Windows with a reputable distro, but then this happens - it's like having a linux BSOD
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: System -> Administration -> Network
<bullgard4> man mii-tool: "This utility checks or sets the status of a network interface’s Media Independent Interface (MII) unit." What is a 'network interface’s Media Independent Interface (MII) unit'?
<eweb100> and it started to delete alot of my files
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: If you want a simple solution this would work....get a router/switches....install Ubuntu and run all of them. If you want a lab in which one machine is running as a mail server etc. Then you'd need to look into Ubuntu servers and stuff.
<eweb100> and no i dont have rythombox and a bunch of other stuff
<tritium> mushrmcheeseomlt: you'd need to give us more detail.  It's not happening to us.
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; okk...i guess i'll give more thought upon it
<eweb100> raylu: Can you??
<raylu> tiyowan: i suggested that he get apt-mirror on his server
<raylu> eweb100: sorry, i didn't read any messages; next time, prefix them with my name please
<tiyowan> raylu: Know of any good resources on it actually? I'd love to explore a complete Ubuntu system replacing a Windows Active Directory solution.
<eweb100> raylu: o sorry of corse
<eweb100> raylu:  i insatlled compiz for kunbtu on xfce. so i wanted to remove it
<hasibullah> how can we install microsoft applications in ubuntu 8.04
<eweb100> raylu:so i just did the same code but replaced isntall with remove
<onetinsoldier> DarkKnight: read what raylu said... apt-mirror is probably what you really want
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: I already dialed in my settings with System -> Administration -> Network, but WEP still isn't working
<eweb100> raylu: and it started to delete alot of my files
<joshhunt> hasibullah: wine
<raylu> tiyowan: i told DarkKnight of a great one: google. he was unable to find relevant information, even though the first result is useful
<raylu> eweb100: hm
<wos> can anyone tell me how to monitor my total bandwidth usage on my small LAN ?
<hasibullah> i tried allot can u tell me the way
<raylu> eweb100: sounds like you removed the kubuntu-desktop package
<eweb100> raylu: yep
<tiyowan> raylu: Hehehe thanks. Point taken.
<raylu> eweb100: there's a file in your home directory called bash_history. could you pastebin the relevant lines from there?
<lawstudent2> tritium: yes, my learned friend. 8-)
<raylu> eweb100: *.bash_history (with the . in front)
<gfather[a]> can i install ubuntu from a virtual drive on windows ?
<eweb100> raylu: where is it located?
<raylu> hasibullah: wine is hit or miss; some will install, some won't. though if you need a lot of them, consider a virtual machine solution or...not using ubuntu
<raylu> eweb100: in your home directory.
<DarkKnight> raylu, onetinsoldier; ya....i have read it already....i just wanted to know if there are any other solutions...so that i dont end stuck up somewhere....i just wanted to know about alternatives
<eweb100> Ime on xfce
<Psi-Jack> Where is asound.conf in Ubuntu 8.10?  I don't see it, and I'm trying to adjust some things about alsa, piping audio through PulseAudio completely.
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: Also, System -> Administration -> Network doesn't seem to have all the options I need... I'm trying to set up an access point, i.e., master mode
<mushrmcheeseomlt> @tritium thanks for responding. i was in this channel a few days ago regarding this issue. i'm fairly new to linux so please bear with my being a newbie (less than 2wks). i'm using Intel P4 2.4GHz 256MB RAM 40GB HD. last time i was on this channel it was suggested that it was because of heat issues, but after a few days of booting up, the 'freezing' actually still happened even after a few...
<eweb100> raylu: i am on xfce
<mushrmcheeseomlt> ...minutes upon booting up so that definitely isn't a heat issue... any takes please?
<raylu> DarkKnight: there are ways to set up networked installations
<raylu> eweb100: that's fine
<raylu> DarkKnight: you'll also want a way for your users to share files
<whynot> Here goes my tip and question at the same time.  When I make up a network between win xp laptop and ubuntu machine, it worked fine.  And then I assigned password to guest account at win xp, ubuntu samba couldn't display a window for user name and password for winxp shared folder.  I nullified the winxp guest password. Now ubuntu can access win xp shared folder.  Why is that?
<raylu> DarkKnight: and a way for users to be able to login on any machine
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: you *never* said that you were setting up an access point until now...
<eweb100> raylu: so its in my user folder?
<raylu> eweb100: yes. but it starts with a ".", so natilus won't see it
<raylu> eweb100: "gedit ~/.bash_history" should help
<whynot> window display a window asking ubuntu user name and password but ubuntu samba can't.  Why is that?
<DarkKnight> raylu; here not much sharing of files is required....i'll give u a whole view of how our lab is....
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: I did at first. Lost in the scroll?
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: Anyway, that's what I'm doing.
<Psi-Jack> Basically, how can I define pcm.pulse {type pulse}   And stuff?
<eweb100> raylu: ok almost done
<whynot> Nobody can answer me?
<raylu> eweb100: i only need the relevant lines
<eweb100> raylu: i no
<raylu> eweb100: oh, ok. i thought you were uploading the whole thing when you said "almost done"
<eweb100> raylu: lol no
<eweb100> raylu: sudo apt-get remove compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<eweb100> raylu: that was my last one.
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: as an access point, everything works now except WEP
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: sorry, can't help with that
<raylu> eweb100: was the problem removing kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop? you could just reinstall whichever one got removed
<whynot> Is there no official ubuntu supporter?
<onetinsoldier> wos: i don't know much about it it, but perhaps NetMRG
<raylu> whynot: not for free, no
<DarkKnight> raylu; every system is numbered... and every student logs into the system using the system id and password....the system are networked only for package updations or upgradations, mysql server, web sever.....thats all....students are given access only to the clients just to execute their lab programs...
<eweb100> raylu: i gues the problem is that i did that command and i saw it show "deleting rythombox" and no i can't find it in my media
<tritium> whynot: we're supporters here, and this channel is official
<Mad_Wifi_er> tritium: ok, thanks, should I try in this forum or elsewhere? The madwifi ppl sent me here
<eweb100> raylu: and i just want to get it back.
<whynot> tritium/what do you think of my question?
<eweb100> raylu: and get back the things that were deleted but i dont know yet.
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH> anybody know a good nas server that is compatible with a ubuntu box
<tritium> whynot: I answered you.  (It is an odd question, however.)
<whynot> tritium/ubuntu can't display window shared folder, when I assign a password to guest account of windows.
<raylu> eweb100: which ubuntu are you on?
<eweb100> raylu: 8.1
<eweb100> raylu: 10 kernel
<raylu> eweb100: i meant, ku or xubuntu?
<eweb100> x
<eweb100> raylu: X
<raylu> eweb100: what happens if you run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu"?
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: not sure, buddy
<raylu> er
<raylu> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH> raylu: it will explode
<raylu> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH: what's with the nick?
<vaxius> !info xubuntu-desktop | raylu
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.75 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<whynot> Let me know how to uninstall smbfs package, please.
<raylu> LSbTJzgefXMjGRH: and also, he already has most of it. removing something removed xubuntu-desktop as a dependency
<LSbTJzgefXMjGRH> your pc will litterally blow on your face. so i advise you wear some goggles before running that command
<eweb100> raylu: see thats the funy part. i installed the Kubuntu verison of conpiz
<whynot> sudo apt-get uninstall smbfs, is it gonna work?
<eweb100> raylu: and ime running Xfce
<fwaokda> do i need to worry about viruses at all with ubuntu ?
<wos> onetinsoldier, i installed it but how do you run netMRG?
<tritium> !virus | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<onetinsoldier> whynot: you can 'purchase' commercial support. at that point, i'd say that you'd get an 'official' ubuntu supporter
<unimatrix9> hi there
<DarkKnight> raylu; hey we have started with the installation of client systems...is it possible to put up the sever at last
<raylu> DarkKnight: um...
<unimatrix9> any nvidia gamers around on ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> wos: no.. i do not. it sounds a little complex... uses mySQL, c++, pthreads, RRDTOOL.. oh boy
<whynot> onetinsoldier/ I'm a just end user, I don't use linux(ubuntu) to make profit.  I don't buy linux.
<tritium> Mad_Wifi_er: good night, and good luck.
<raylu> DarkKnight: to save yourself a lot of time, install and configure the server first
<raylu> DarkKnight: so that the other systems can install over the network from the server
<wos> onetinsoldier,  yeah i cant get it started without an error
<onetinsoldier> whynot: heck, same here. i just thought it might answer your question tho.
<tritium> whynot:  he merely said that because you asked about official supporters.
<unimatrix9> whats your nvidia card model ( need a new one ) agp 8x shout model and number + ram
<DarkKnight> raylu; hey can u tell me how to install from the sever...
<eweb100> raylu: My question is, Did i delete Rythombox for good??
<raylu> eweb100: of course not
<raylu> eweb100: on another note, do you really want that app? it's kinda...ew...
<whynot> tritium/yeah...because ubuntu reminds me of so many things...
<eweb100> raylu: THen how can i get it back on the applications menu
<onetinsoldier> wos: you can check out 'iptraf'. but iptraf might not be what you're really looking for.. but i highly recommend you look at it anyway. it's not very complex but still pretty nice
<raylu> eweb100: sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<raylu> DarkKnight: apt-mirror
<eweb100> raylu: i know it is..but there are other things that were deleted that i didn't get to see what they were
<raylu> DarkKnight: wait, no
<raylu> DarkKnight: but you'll want to set that up anyway
<wos> onetinsoldier, i tested that. it only measures the traffic of the system its running on
<raylu> eweb100: did you install xubuntu-desktop yet?
<DarkKnight> raylu; sure....
<eweb100> raylu:yes
<DarkKnight> raylu; y not??
<whynot> tritium/ Somebody says...big company hardly adopt linux(free software) because there is nobody who takes full responsibility when something goes wrong.
<raylu> DarkKnight: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Network-Install-HOWTO.html
<onetinsoldier> wos: exactly. why i thought it might now really be what you're looking for, but though i should mention it. now i know that you know, lol.
<onetinsoldier> now = not
<raylu> whynot: that's what red hat and canonical are for
<raylu> whynot: also, that's only because their management is dumb
<eweb100> raylu: would reinstalling Xfce get the entries back in the applcations menu?
<lawstudent2> tiyowan: tnoy_ tritium. am i looking for a patch cable or crossover cable?
<raylu> eweb100: what entries?
<raylu> lawstudent2: patch
<whynot> raylu/ Hard to comment on your statement.
<eweb100> raylu: Brb
<raylu> whynot: many managers want "guarantees" that their systems will run and someone to point their finger at when their systems don't
<raylu> whynot: so red hat inc. and canonical sell support to these idiots
<eweb100> raylu: how do i remove Xubuntu?
<unimatrix9> any ubuntu users with nvidia cards here?
<lawstudent2> raylu ty
<raylu> eweb100: um...what? why?
<whynot> raylu/ people are dumb sometimes, they always try to find out a kind of victims..that's what you are saying.
<eweb100> raylu: I have a thery i am going to reinstal it.
<raylu> whynot: what? i didn't say anything about victims
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: i use nvidia
<raylu> whynot: canonical and red hat willingly offer their support. they're not "victims," they're being paid
<raylu> unimatrix9: same
<whynot> raylu/ It's same context as your saying.
<raylu> unimatrix9: you asked about gaming, i believe. i game, though not on ubuntu
<raylu> eweb100: that's probably not what you want to do
<whynot> raylu/ you don't get my drift...I guess.
<vaxius> companies also need admins that are trained on linux, just the same as for windows; some companies don't have enough IT staff that knows linux
<rdw200169> vaxius: very true
<raylu> whynot: in my opinion, the victims are the employees of these companies that have to suffer under incompetent management
<unimatrix9> i am looking at an gf6200 xfx , would that be any good
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: is that the one without a fan?
<whynot> raylu/ some managers are looking for sort of victims, what they want is not to run everything smooth.
<unimatrix9> yes
<raylu> vaxius: i don't like the word "trained" :P
<lawstudent2> how much better is cat5e over cat5?
<apelgate> hello
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: big ass heat sink?
<raylu> whynot: that wasn't what i was saying at all. they want both
<unimatrix9> black heat sink
<apelgate> how do I make my new init script start on boot?
<rdw200169> *whoops, sorry for the cursing
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> not the copper sink though
<vaxius> raylu: i can do tricks!
<whynot> raylu/in other words, they are always seeking for someone or something to blame.
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: well, i have a 6000 series XFX nvidia pci-express card w/out a fan, i.e. heat sink
<unimatrix9> hows the 3D performance?
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: it might be the same, the pictures only show one side, i bet, do you have a pic?
<lawstudent2> is it best to get as short an ethernet cable as i need? (in other words: does a longer ethernet cable equal slower net speed?)
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: or a link?
<apelgate> how do I make my new init script start on boot?
<unimatrix9> http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/Grafische_kaarten_nVidia_AGP_-/XFX/GF6200/-1071836/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafische+kaarten&l2=AGP&l3=NVIDIA
<unimatrix9> link
<jxw002> hello Could anyone help me with upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<raylu> lawstudent2: theoretically, if you have a few miles of ethernet cable..
<vaxius> lawstudent2: 50 feet is the rule of thumb
<jxw002> I have download 8.10 iso
<raylu> lawstudent2: but no, for your purposes, longer is better
<unimatrix9> jw002 , cant do an clean install?
<raylu> lawstudent2: the only thing limiting length should be cost
<Gnea> !upgrade | jxw002
<ubottu> jxw002: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<whynot> raylu/  And it's very improtant for them to make something as their bulletproof.  They can escape from rock and hard place while saying it's not my fault!  It's them!
<jxw002> I tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes instructions
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: not the one i have, hold on, i'll find a link
<matiit> Hi, In standard 8.10 installation there is a Xorg server 1.5?
<vaxius> lawstudent2: wait i think it's 100 feet
<unimatrix9> ok
<jxw002> i download 8.10 iso
<raylu> apelgate: update-rc.d
<apelgate> hmm
<jxw002> mount the iso to /media/cdrom0
<jxw002> but it doesn't show me a dialogue
<matiit> Hi, In standard 8.10 installation there is a Xorg server 1.5?
<apelgate> ok. After putting the file in init.d, right?
<raylu> apelgate: yes.
<jxw002> i also tried gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<hasibullah> how can i install wine in my computer
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install wine  i guess
<matiit> hasibullah: sudo aptitude install wine
<unimatrix9> hehe
<whynot> By the way, why linux is using remove command not uninstall?
<onetinsoldier> matt__: 1.5? you mean 7.5? i saw someone else referring to it as 1.5 and i was like huh?
<apelgate> thanks raylu
<andresmh> i am on the emerald theme manager, i imported a couple of themes, but when clicking on any other than mac4lin the theme doesn't change, why?
<Gnea> whynot: apt always has. it's the way it is.
<unimatrix9> whynot whynot
<unimatrix9> :P
<matiit> onetinsoldier: Xorg 7.4 with xserver 1.5,
<jxw002> ubottu
<DarkKnight> hey in a cd...dont we get all the packages that exist in ubuntu
<andresmh> should i be using emerald theme manager in the first place? i have intrepid
<jxw002> ubottu I tried to follow the instruction
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whynot> I tried <uninstall smbfs> it didn't work.  so I tried remove it worked.  waste of time.
<Mad_Wifi_er> Anybody been able to set up an Ubuntu box as a wireless access point with WEP?
<onetinsoldier> matiit:  1:7.4 in 8.10
<Slart> DarkKnight: nope
<Gnea> whynot: it's more of a waste of time to complain about something being a waste of time.
<Slart> DarkKnight: there is a dvd that has more packages.. but it's still not everything
<matiit> onetinsoldier: so, why xf86-video-intl does not require GEM?
<whynot> gnea/** you're right.
<onetinsoldier> matiit: hey, i don't know
<vaxius> Mad_Wifi_er: no, i just use a dedicated box running pfsense
<whynot> gnea/I made too much whining so far.
<DarkKnight> Slart; i have a 64-bit cd...and i suppose i got everything....
<Gnea> whynot: so enjoy what you have so far and get over it :)
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: i have this: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150220&CMP=AFC-C8Junction
<rdw200169> it's also fanless, and xfx.  i've had it for about 2 years now
<unimatrix9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<nimbus> So I have been working on the sound stuttering issue in Prey and I found that when I start Prey from a terminal, it is perfect. Only when I run it from Applications>games does it have issues.
<whynot> Gnea/maybe you know the secret why samba can't access win shared folder when I assign a password to guest account, don't you?
<nimbus> And idea why that might be the case?
<Slart> DarkKnight: well, you didn't.. you get enough packages to make a default install.. ie you can install ubuntu to an computer that has no internet connection..
<unimatrix9> rdw200169 thank you
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: i highly recommend xfx fanless, did you see the rating the one i have got...
<Gnea> whynot: sounds like you're doing it wrong.
<unimatrix9> where can i check the rating?
<srothroc> I just installed Opera; for some reason, I can't use the keyboard for anything in it. The keyboard works fine elsewhere, just not in Opera. Any ideas?
<jxw002> Could anyone help me get out the upgrade dialogue screen please
<unimatrix9> oh on the website
<unimatrix9> i see
<Gnea> whynot: your best bet is to ask in #samba
<whynot> Gnea/ need some more detailed explanation, please
<Miyavix3> What does your hard drive need to be partitioned to in order to install windows? I put the install disk(windows) and it says I don't have a hard drive. Any info on how to fix that?
<onetinsoldier> jxw002: it's stuck?
<nimbus> srothroc, I have no idea why Opera isn't seeing your keyboard.
<bigbakedbean> Miyavix3:  is it a SATA hard drive?
<nimbus> I am on Opera now and have no such issue.
<Miyavix3> It's in a laptop
<vaxius> srothroc: it's frozen?
<Miyavix3> I believe so
<srothroc> vaxius: It's not frozen; mouse works fine.
<bigbakedbean> it is more likely that you need to slipstream the sata drivers
<bigbakedbean> google slipstream
<raylu> sigh.
<whynot> Gnea/ok. let's stop it.  Too much headache.
<bigbakedbean> are you trying to install xp or vista?
<jxw002> hi onetinsoldier, I download the iso file, and mount the iso file, but I don't see a upgrade dialogue
<raylu> flurry isn't in xscreensaver, xscreensaver-gl, or xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Miyavix3> bigbakedbean: XP
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: what's surprising is that i can't get another one! *sigh*
<onetinsoldier> jxw002: oh...
<Gnea> whynot: seriously, #samba can help you out better
<bigbakedbean> <Miyavix3>: yeah you'll need to slipstream the drivers
<apelgate> raylu: how do I know if rc-update worked?
<apelgate> it says: [1]+  Stopped                 rc-update
<jxw002> onetinsoldier have u had any similiar problems?
<vaxius> srothroc: i guess you could try a reinstall, opera should just be getting keyboard events the same as every other application
<whynot> Gnea/I don't have any user ID.  and I don't want to make one.  ubuntu channel is the only place I rely on.
<nimbus> any idea why games run better when launched from the terminal?
<srothroc> vaxius: I /just/ installed it.
<Gnea> whynot: well samba is a samba issue, not an ubuntu issue.
<Miyavix3> Thanks, I'll try slipstreaming
<onetinsoldier> jxw002: perhaps it needs to be added to your /etc/apt/sources.list? i'm a little faimilar with that file, but i don't think i know how to add a mounted .iso to it
<Slart> nimbus: unless the menu launcher does in some way run differently I have no idea
<raylu> apelgate: um...what? update-rc.d
<Gnea> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<vaxius> srothroc: very strange, i don't know what could be wronge without a visit to google
<whynot> gnea/why don't you make it flexible?  They are inter-connected actually.  Anyway. I'll stop talking about samba.
<bigbakedbean> Miyavix3: no problem.  You can PM me if you need more help
<Gnea> whynot: it works fine the way it is. it's not broke, so no reason to fix it.
<unimatrix9> rdw200169  once you have an card , and it breaks , its hard to find an new one that does the same job
<jxw002> onetinsoldier, my problem is basically, I insert something to the cd driver, it's supposed to autorun a file, but that file doesn't run
<nimbus> srothroc - did you maybe pick up the wrong version? such as 32 bit or 64 bit?
<whynot> Gnea/don't try to fix something, if it ain't broke.  that's ur axiom, I guess.
<nimbus> Weirdness such as that makes me think something like that might be the case.
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: more or less i'm referring to the SLI benefit, and that requires a duplicate,
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> even harder...
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: regardless, you might want to consider a dual dvi out, so you can do dual monitors
<unimatrix9> oh ,yes thats an option too
<onetinsoldier> jxw002: well, have you tried going into the mount point the .iso is mounted on? might be an executable in there you could try and run
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: nvidia's drivers are *Excellent* at doing that, i know, i'm doing it now, i have one running metacity, and the other doing compiz
<Gnea> whynot: look, just respect channel and network policy and just go and ask there.
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: on different X displays
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: and i can still drag my mouse between them, even though they are independent
<unimatrix9> does it run the games on two srceens too?
<Mad_Wifi_er> Anybody been able to set up an Ubuntu box as a wireless access point?
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: put simply, i can watch a movie on one, and play WoW on the other
<unimatrix9> wow
<unimatrix9> !
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: with no loss in performance
<Miyavix3> I don't have windows to slipstream in...
<whynot> Gnea/I respect channel.  don't take it personal.  and I said I'll stop talking about samba.  Isn't it enough?
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: compiz won't run on multiple x displays, hence the metacity thing, and i don't like the 'big desktop' option
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: b/c then 'full screen' always goes across both displays, and my displays are different dimensions, i.e. ones an upgrade of the other ;)
<zhjawe> cool,you can play wow and video at the same time.
<matkix> On ubuntu server I'm attempting to install bacula with this command "sudo apt-get install bacula" It cant seem to find this, do I need to add some repos?
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: what version of kernel do you have?
<rdw200169> matkix: first, make sure the package name is correct, do apt-cache search bacula
<Slart> nimbus: !info bacula
<Slart> oops.. sorry
<Slart> !info bacula
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup, recovery and verification - meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 92 kB
<vaxius> !info bacula | matkix
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup, recovery and verification - meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 92 kB
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: nothing special, just the normal kernel i haven't upgraded yet, so it's the latest 8.04 kernel
<vaxius> matkix: nope, looks like it's in main
<jxw002> onetinsoldier I just tried to execute from the folder, but it says there is no application for this file type
<Psi-Jack> Oy! I'm getting frustrated with PulseAudio and ALSA combined! GRRRR...
<matkix> Humm
<Slart> matkix: seems it's in the main repository.. you shouldn't have to add anything afaik
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: i can't remember what nvidia driver i'm using, at times i've had to download them from nvidia, then others i just use ubuntu's
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: ah, roger. so you are able to use the nvidia proprietary driver if you want i assume
<unimatrix9> cheap nvidia cards seem to boil down to the nvidia 6200
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: oh yes, that's all i've used
<matkix> Slart: How can I force apt to re-fresh rather than just say it cant find it?
<Slart> matkix: no typos? try running apt-cache search bacula
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: the proprietary drivers are the ones with the dual monitor support options
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: with hardware acceleration
<Slart> matkix: sudo apt-get update
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: i hear you. use nvidia and ati guys using ubuntu 8.10 are wiating for drivers that work with our newer kernel. :-|
<onetinsoldier> use = us
<matkix> Its updatin :) we will try again after
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: and you still spending 55 euro, a minor upgrade to the 7000 series would add a lot of features ...
<matkix> w00t
<matkix> ty
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: yet again, i'm glad i'm waiting, i never upgrade right away ;)
<nexus23> how do i make ffmpeg encode at the highest possible quality?
<Slart> matkix: you're welcome
<rdw200169> unimatrix9: if i remember correctly, the 7000 series added HDPC support, among other things
<Slart> nexus23: you read the ffmpeg manual, there are many many many switches iirc
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: hehe.. roger. i kinda need newer linux(kernel and utils) though. my system is pretty new overall
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: you must be a programmer then, that's why i stick with python, fewer hassles on that front...
<huxl3y> Anyone ever get this a [fail] when tyring to stop networking with ~$sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop   on 8.10?
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: now, with server stuff on the other hand, i have to be really careful with kernel versions b/c of the strange stuff i use
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: so i can add iptables features, etc...
<vaxius> nexus23: man ffomg that's a lot of quits
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: what in the world makes you think i must be a programmer? i can assure i am far from it! years ago i learned a fair amount of bash shell scripting, but i haven't used linux for so long i have forgotten so much it makes me sad. sniff sniff
<rdw200169> it's a irc thing
<vaxius> oops, combined messages somehow
<randal> What is the super botton plz help
<huxl3y> yea serious - I was wondering if a bomb went off somewhere jeez
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: then what do you need the latest and greatest for?
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: my hardware is what i meant.. it's pretty new overall
<unimatrix9> netsplit
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: ah, i see, drivers, got it
<randal> What is the super botton plz help
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. Blah.
<rdw200169> it's an irc switch thing
<Psi-Jack> I have PulseAudio running, and I'm trying to get my mic to work for recording purposes.
<vaxius> wtf
<Psi-Jack> When I turn on the volume to record, it constantly plays outloud.
<randal> What is the super botton plz help
<unimatrix9> randal, be more specific
<rdw200169> usually a bot explains what happened
<Slart> randal: it's configurable.. alt, windows-key, other-windows-key, altgr, ctrl, shift..
<randal> what is the super botton on the key board im trying to use my 3d cube
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: yeah.. heck, if i want my IDE PATA controller to work, i need kernel-2.6.28... i ended up buying a dvd sata drive so i could install linux.
<mushrmcheeseomlt> yes i happen to have nvidia
<unimatrix9> crtl+alt+ left right
<unimatrix9> arrow
<randal> Slart:  whats the defalt super button key
<vaxius> randal: it's your windows key
<randal> ok thanks
<Slart> randal: I don't know.. why not try them.. it's only six different keys
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: you should look into the usb install options
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: for future reference anyway
<huxl3y> Anyone here good with network configuration in regards to installing KVM?
<Slart> !anyone | huxl3y
<ubottu> huxl3y: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vaxius> i tried kvm a year ago and gave up, lol
<huxl3y> Slart: whats !anyone do?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: well, depends, you what kind of kvm, like keyboard-video-monitor interface?
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: because of a kernel bug in the 8.10 installer(kernel-2.6.27) i ended up installing that way, using unetbootin. but i didn't know about it until i tried to install 8.10 and absolutely could not find a way around kernel messages i was getting...
<Slart> huxl3y: it tells ubottu (the bot) to write the line you just saw.. cuts down on typing =)
<Mad_Wifi_er> Anybody been able to set up an Ubuntu box as a wireless access point?
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: end_request: Buffer I/o error in sector xxxx  over and over
<luddite> where are gnome setting stored?
<huxl3y> rdw200160: well I'm looking to setup a windows virtual machine for my photoshop addiction haha
<luddite> i wwnt to start them when fluxbox stars
<huxl3y> Slart: ahh thanks Slart
<Slart> luddite: I think they are in this registry-thingy.. gconf-editor will let you edit it
<vaxius> luddite: ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2
<rdw200169> huxl3y: what software are you using? vmware, vbox, etc..?
<Slart> huxl3y: you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: then LjL on here told be about  unetbootin
<huxl3y> rdw200169: using apt-get install kvm
<dr_willis> luddite,  i recall when using some non-gnome windowmanager/desktops  having to run the gnome-settings (or similer name) tool to get gnome settings to be read/updated/used correctly
<huxl3y> rdw200169: using this documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: ah, that's a doable means, i would have just done the usb dongle install option myself
<unimatrix9> thank you for all the info bye bye
<rdw200169> huxl3y: ok, hold on, i've never used that before, lemme read up real quick
<DarkKnight> raylu; how do i allow a directory to have FTP access
<rdw200169> huxl3y: ok, you're gonna want a bridged connection, for sure
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: now, i believe that's what unetbootin does.. or what i did with it anyway. i had the .iso on my hard drive. i selected it and unetbootin wrote it to my usb stick and made my stick bootable
<huxl3y> rdw200169: yea thats what I'm trying to configure this is where I'm at
<vaxius> luddite: if you're talking about gconf, you can use gconf-editor
<ibm_> I have cdrom & dvdrw, howto: apt-cdrom add ->for my dvdrw
<huxl3y> rdw200169: I've just edited /etc/network/interfaces and I copy pasted that DHCP code and saved the file with vim
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: yeah, duh, for some reason i read unetbootin and thought netinstall
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: that's the best software for it, very successful
<huxl3y> rdw200169: the trouble I'm having is silly - I don't know what the values are for my network and the default values from the example don't work.. :p
<rdw200169> huxl3y: don't worry, i caught your note
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: yeah, it was great.. very fast! even the live cd running off it
<onetinsoldier> perhaps i should say.. live usb stick
<vaxius> ibm_: sudo apt-cdrom add
<daedelus> since i installed ubuntu my internet has been a lot slower anyone able to help with optimizing network settings?
<rdw200169> ok, how many *real* network interfaces do you have
<daedelus> 1
<DarkKnight> raylu; how do i allow a directory to have FTP access
<rdw200169> huxl3y: see note above
<huxl3y> rdw200169:  I guess my question is should the code from the DHCP values work with my generic network considering I don't know enough about networking. ok I'll look again
<silverferro> hi, anyone here can help a noob?
<tiyowan> !ask | silverferro
<daedelus> since i installed ubuntu my internet has been a lot slower anyone able to help with optimizing network settings?
<ubottu> silverferro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onetinsoldier> silverferro: just ask the real question you have
<euxneks> I'm having a weird error with my keyboard, whenever I press up gnome-screenshot is run
<tiyowan> daedelus: Wireless/wired?
<vaxius> eeek, a noob! :-P
<rdw200169> huxl3y: just run 'ip link' it will show you your interfaces, can you tell me what they are called, i.e. eth0, br0, lo etc..
<daedelus> wired
<daedelus> its 15 mbit cable
<ZeZu> wtf, if i install openssh-server does it not add it to startup scripts?
<onetinsoldier> silverferro: this your first foray into linux?
<silverferro> i want to pair my bluetooth headphone and its default pass is 8888 and the dafualt pass ubuntu uses is 0000
<daedelus> but i did a bandwidth test at 2 different servers on speedtest and it came up with 6 mbit
<huxl3y> rdw200169: I'm not sure just type 'ip link' in the command window?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: yes
<silverferro> how can i make it promt me for a password
<ZeZu> pretty sure its rebooted and came up before, but suddenly it can't find the host ...
<ibm_> vaxius: sudo apt-cdrom add, i get found 0 package indexes,... unable to locate any package files,
<tiyowan> euxneks: Check out System -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<ZeZu> unless its came unplugged
<pereclies> ok can someone help me out? i'm rather frustrated with trying to get wine to launch the installer for WoW because I can't copy the files from teh dvd to a directory that wine can read
 * onetinsoldier remebers the first time he got linux installed and stared at a bash command prompt, then timidly typed in   help  and pressed enter
<lut4rp> onetinsoldier: LOL
<macjason0607> question .. if i make a folder that has mp3's into an iso .. can i just burn the iso to a cd and it will be an mp3 cd ?
<onetinsoldier> lol!
<lut4rp> onetinsoldier: how long ago was that? :)
<huxl3y> rdw200169: I see a lo, eth0, vnet0, pan0
<rdw200169> huxl3y: ah, vnet0 is the fake interface created
<tiyowan> macjason0607: Well if you *burn* the iso, it'll just be an iso. If you *burn* the image from an iso, it'll have the mp3s.
<daedelus> also anyone know how to uninstall an nvidia driver downloaded directly from nvidia not through a package manager
<euxneks> tiyowan, well, see the thing is, it only started doing this after I ran mplayer in fullscreen mode
<euxneks> from the command line
<pereclies> anyone know how to copy hidden files off a dvd?
<onetinsoldier> lut4rp: very long time.. however, i have only used linux off and on since then. and am pretty rusty right now. i think it was like 1997.. maybe 1996, i'm not sure -->  Red Hat 5.0
<tiyowan> euxneks: Um...hmm...far as I know...there's a shortcut assigned to your up key.
<huxl3y> rdw200169: when I copy the default DHCP code to my /etc/network/interfaces file and reloggin for the settings to take place I loose my internet lol
<Mad_Wifi_er> Anybody that's been able to set up Ubuntu as a wireless access point?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: put your net config back the way it was
<rdw200169> huxl3y: can you get into the vm?
<tiyowan> euxneks: Could you please go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts and look beside the heading Take A Screenshot?
<ibm_> I have cdrom & dvdrw, howto: apt-cdrom add ->for my dvdrw
<huxl3y> rdw200169: not yet this is as far as i've gotten
<euxneks> yeah that says "Print"
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: it's possible, depends mostly on the wireless card
<rdw200169> huxl3y: you haven't tried to install windows yet?
<euxneks> i tried clicking it and pressing the up key and it's recognized as "Up"
<huxl3y> rdw200169: not yet never got passed this bridge part
<silverferro> Too many conversations overwealming the main....anyone how can help a noob with wlan and blutooth please private me.thanks in advance
<rdw200169> huxl3y: you can skip networking for now, it's not necessary
<mushrmcheeseomlt> anyone using ubuntu here and has experiences of their system hanging or freezing? i'd sincerely would like to know why and how i can prevent it thanks
<euxneks> tiyowan, tells me that "Up" would make typing impossible which I agree, but I can't remove the shortcut :P
<rdw200169> huxl3y: an dyou don't have to set up a bridge, just use vnet0
<Mad_Wifi_er> rdw200169: I've got an Atheros. Actually, it works now, except I can't figure out how to turn on WEP
<tiyowan> euxneks: Odd. Set that back to Print.
<huxl3y> rdw200169: ok I'll restore the code to:
<huxl3y> auto lo
<huxl3y> iface lo inet loopback
<ZeZu> WTF,  sshd is running just fine, and it can't find the host, did linux forget its hostname or my router magically decide not to let it work anymore
<euxneks> The shortcut "Up" cannot be used because it will become impossible to type using this key. Please try with a key such as Control, Alt or Shift at the same time.
<rdw200169> huxl3y: yeah, just let NetworkManager deal with networking
<tiyowan> euxneks: Set it back to print, log out and log in. Maybe that'll clear it up?
<pereclies> yeah, anyone know how to copy hidden files off a dvd?
<ZeZu> seems linux forgot its hostname
<euxneks> tiyowan, it's been set to print the whole time though :\
<silverferro> Too many conversations overwealming the main....anyone how can help a noob with wlan and blutooth please private me.thanks in advance
<ZeZu> even though it displays it at the prompt
<ZeZu> annoying
<tiyowan> euxneks: Try it for its own sake? :-)
<Mad_Wifi_er> rdw200169: Do you know about setting up /etc/networking/interfaces? I think the problem must be there.
<rdw200169> huxl3y: using firestarter, you can have vnet0 act as a network internet connection host
<vaxius> ibm_: sudo echo "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.1)]/ intrepid main restricted
<vaxius> " >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<onetinsoldier> pereclies: cp -v /path/.* /to/destination ?
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: yes, but you don't need to worry about it
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: skip networking for now
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: get windows installed and running
<Mad_Wifi_er> rdw200169: ok, where should I look?
<euxneks> well I'm sure it will fix itself  once I restart X
<vaxius> ibm_: that's supposed to be one line, not sure why it posted in two
<tiyowan> euxneks: Try?
<Mad_Wifi_er> rdw200169: you mean the GUI?
<nexus23> i installed libx264 but i keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/m27ccd048
<pereclies> onetinesoldier: thanks for the response but the -v option doesnt work for me
<euxneks> tiyowan, I have another unrelated question, will in  a bit :D thanks
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<tiyowan> euxneks: Go ahead.
<euxneks> on boot, my system hangs until I log in CLI and "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart"
<euxneks> after which the system then continues to boot normally
<huxl3y> rdw200169: ok thanks I'll move on ahead and try to config the rest of this
<onetinsoldier> pereclies: hmm, interesting. and it doesn't copy any files either? do you get any response?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: yeah, networking is the last of your worries, you can do that on the fly later
<huxl3y> rdw200169: ah ok nice
<rdw200169> huxl3y: i'm gonna specify this: install firestarter
<rdw200169> huxl3y: it's an excellent firewall that has 'Internet Connection Sharing' like in windows
<onetinsoldier> huxl3y: and install   iptraf
<pereclies> onetinsoldier: i ran "cp -vr /media/cdrom0/ /home/pereclies/Desktop/" and it made an empty directory on my desktop labeled cdrom0
<SamuraiDan> hi all
<huxl3y> rdw200169: ok thanks man I appreciate it will it conflict in anyway with iptables default setup?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: set up vnet0 to be the connection to share to , and eth0 to be the one internet comes from
<tiyowan> euxneks: I have no clue about that. :)
<onetinsoldier> pereclies: are you sure the dvd is mounted?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: then, tell firestarter to set up a dhcp server whatzit
<euxneks> tiyowan, thanks :)
<tiyowan> euxneks: But I'm sure the experienced users here can help you fix that.
<onetinsoldier> pereclies: sounds like it isn't mounted... type   mount  ...and look for it to be mounted on a mount point
<pereclies> onetinesoldier: OMFG thanks a lot
<huxl3y> rdw200169: both installed
<rdw200169> huxl3y: in the manual network configuration option in Network Manager, manually assign an ip and subnet to vnet0, perhaps 192.168.0.1
<rdw200169> huxl3y: subnet /24
<onetinsoldier> pereclies: if it doesn't show up in that display, then you need to mount it
<onetinsoldier> pereclies: you're welcome
<rdw200169> huxl3y: the same subnet for firestarter's dhcp server whatzit options too
<DarkKnight> raylu; how do i allow a directory to have FTP access
<mushrmcheeseomlt> what are the other support channels for ubuntu aside from IRC chat? thanks
<Mad_Wifi_er> rdw200169: thanks, I've done some of what's explained in that document, but there's no discussion of WEP -- that's where I'm stuck
<rdw200169> huxl3y: specifying the gateway as 192.168.0.1
<huxl3y> rdw200169: system > pref > network config?
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: i don't know what to say on that regard :(
<tiyowan> mushrmcheeseomlt: help.ubuntu.com
<rdw200169> huxl3y: yeah, that'll do it too
<chetnick> hey guys, i was messing with fonts, can somebody check quick what are default fonts in ubuntu?
<Mad_Wifi_er> rdw200169: ok, thanks
<tiyowan> chetnick: Sans
<chetnick> tiyowan: thanks
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: at least you can add yourself to the small list of people who actually pulled of the tricky 'Master Mode'
<pereclies> onetinsoldier: thanks a lot.  that was it.... stupid mistake.
<onetinsoldier> pereclies: np. it happens. i know i've done the same b4
<rdw200169> huxl3y: then, in windows, it should pull ip/dns/sn correctly
<Mad_Wifi_er> rdw200169: heh, yeah but don't ask how long it took me to get that far ;)
<rdw200169> huxl3y: if dhcp doesn't work, just assign 192.168.0.2 ip 255.255.255.0 sn 192.168.0.1 gw
<r0ny> hi my http-alt port listening on tcp6 rather than tcp,any ideas?
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: i would have just used a cheap wireless router ;)
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: and set it up in 'switch mode'
<m0t0n`> ubuntu rules
<rdw200169> Mad_Wifi_er: to piggy back off my desktop's network on the other interface
<chetnick> tiyowan: can you tell me original size ? :) please :)
<vaxius> r0ny: you could disable ipv6
<DarkKnight> hey i just had some doubt....during installations...for partitioning....when we select use entire disk.....it partitions itself and no specific mount type is mentioned.....will it create no problems when using a system with such install
<tiyowan> m0t0n: Is that a problem? ;)
<rdw200169> huxl3y: the dns should be the same as what you have in the host os
<tiyowan> chetnick: 8 I think.
<rdw200169> huxl3y: if you can ping 192.168.0.1 from the guest, 192.168.0.2, you're good
<m0t0n`> nope I abandoned xp for months now virus free
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: and, no expensive upgrades in incompatibilities !
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: *and*
<m0t0n`> hehe
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: no $200 vista upgrade just to spend $300 on the windows 7 upgrade !
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: mark my words, i've called it
<m0t0n`> I tried vista...for about 6 months.. terrible
<onetinsoldier> DarkKnight: yes.. it should be no problem. i use 9 partitions here tho, 10th is swap
<m0t0n`> I guarantee it man
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: what did you expect? (hahah) it's the new 'windows me'
<onetinsoldier> rdw200169: i hear that!
<tiyowan> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<m0t0n`> I was running it on 3gigs of ram too
<tiyowan> Off-topic. But I think the people who jump on the linux boat now, are going to avoid a lot of pain with Win7.
<rdw200169> onetinsoldier: m0t0n`, pretty soon windows will be more expensive than my soul
<DarkKnight> onetinsoldier; will this be helpful when there are more than 2 users on a single desktop system
<huxl3y> Winblows is awful can't wait until we can play games run adobe CS4 on linux and just be done with it :p
<m0t0n`> I have a good question
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: yeah, we gotta throw that jerk that took us off the track back on topic
<m0t0n`> I'm running ubuntu on a sanyo 32inch lcd tv and the resolution is not quite right but very close
<vaxius> tiyowan: maybe, but i hear it's just an overhaul of vista to make it suck less
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: that was me, i know (hahaha)
<m0t0n`> suck less.. haha
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: is it a new monitor?
<tiyowan> vaxius: Yep. But it has some other terrible issues with it.
<m0t0n`> nope its just a tv..  dvi to hdmi
<onetinsoldier> DarkKnight: how many partitions you have doesn't really make a wholelot difference, it' mostly about security(seperate partitions are better), and if something happens to one one of your partitions, data loss is likely to be minimized
<m0t0n`> gforce
<xchatlap> m0t0n`: perhaps switch off overscan on the tv
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: ubuntu 8.10 uses the new config-less x.org, but that doesn't mean you can't use xorg.conf for special situations
<onetinsoldier> s/wholelot/whole lot of
<m0t0n`> im running hardy
<rdw200169> m0t0n`: if you're sending digital, you could just set up modelines in a xorg.conf file
<DarkKnight> onetinsoldier; and what about a user's personal files storage space....will this decrease it
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: nice vim reference :-)
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: not vim really.. sed
<ianm_> rdw200169: do wacoms work better in config-less x?
<rdw200169> ianm_: i don't know, personally, i haven't upgraded
<m0t0n`> I was reading a lil about xorg.conf but it's a lil confusing
<rdw200169> ianm_: but i do know that the bamboo is supposed to have much better support
<racarter> i don't seem to have sound on my ubuntu 8.10 toshiba satellite laptop...
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: I'd recommend you read some of the guides over at the Linux Documentation Project. *Very* helpful and informative.
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: oh, i didn't know that started with sed
<onetinsoldier> DarkKnight: will it decrease if you do it as one big partition?
<apo_> ianm_: Wacoms work better if you're not using Mathematica or Skype.
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: yes...  s/  is sed command
<DarkKnight> onetinsoldier; i hope not...
<onetinsoldier> DarkKnight: no.. it will not
<rdw200169> ianm_: i feel pathetic now, i can't remember the applications that let's you change wacom settings on the fly, instead of specifying them in xorg.conf
<apo_> onetinsoldier: That wouldn't work in sed.
<DarkKnight> onetinsoldier; okkk...thanq
<onetinsoldier> apo_: true
<m0t0n`> do I just find the proper resolution and add it to the .conf?
<rdw200169> ianm_: regardless, with that application, i didn't need to do anything in xorg, like specifying 'absolute' or 'relative' or which button's were assigned for what etc...
<rdw200169> ianm_: it did come with the wacom tools in the linux package that housed it, but it was broken in 8.04, might be be (should be) fixed now
<ianm_> rdw200169: I still have to reboot with my wacom connected to use it (until a sleep/resume, then it stops working)
<DarkKnight> onetinsoldier; can you help me with getting a installation guide for client sever systems with each step explained in detailed way.... i want to install ubuntu onto the clients through ftp
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: just look it up to make sure, the same works in vim
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: *looked
<afancy> Hi, sometimes,my application window is frozen that cannot accept keyboard input, like terminal Konsole etc. But wait a moment, or switch to other application then come back, it can accept the input again. What is the reason?
<rdw200169> ianm_: yeah, i remember having to fool with the way X recognized my wacom, particularly since i didn't want x to accidentaly thing it was a mouse, which did happen a lot
<Yoyoto> Hello, I'm having trouble using my wireless card with ubuntu, I've followed a guide word for word specifically for my card with no luck
<vaxius> afancy: is there an application doing a lot of work when this happens?
<onetinsoldier> DarkKnight: no.. i cannot, sorry
<huxl3y> rdw200169: sudo apt-get remove kvm qemu - I hate being GUI dependant but I am pirated vmware ftw!
<DarkKnight> onetinsoldier; thanq
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me with getting a installation guide for client sever systems with each step explained in detailed way.... i want to install ubuntu onto the clients through ftp
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: ahh, true. i think it's becase some external commands are available in vim
<rdw200169> huxl3y: you could also try virtual box, i've been very happy with it
<randal> Does anyone know how to install emerald theme manager
<nexus23> is there a thesaurus equivalent of dict?
<rdw200169> randal: apt-get install emerald
<nexus23> or can dict use a thesaurus instead of a dictionary?
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: interesting, all this time i thought i've been using a built-in function
<huxl3y> rdw200169:  never heard of that one thought there was only xen, kvm & vmware thanks I'll study up on it
<randal> rdw200169: thanks
<afancy> vaxius: not much work. it always happnends but before i am using Ubuntu8.04, it never happens like this, but happens on Ubuntu8.10
<Boohbah> huxl3y: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me with getting a installation guide for client sever systems with each step explained in detailed way.... i want to install ubuntu onto the clients through ftp
<Boohbah> huxl3y: Virtuozzo/OpenVZ is a big one too
<rdw200169> huxl3y: it's made by sun microsystems, consequentially, they licensed part of it to windows, and that 'Virtual PC', the difference is that virtual box is open source, heavily developed, and supports usb
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: you should look at a vimrc file sometime.. whoa
<Yoyoto> Do I have anychance of using wireless?
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me with getting a installation guide for client sever systems with each step explained in detailed way.... i want to install ubuntu onto the clients through ftp
<randal> rdw200169: randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install emerald
<randal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<randal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: whereas virtual pc is slow garbage
<rdw200169> randal: close synaptic
<Boohbah> huxl3y: rdw200169: not really, virtualbox was developed by innotek and bought by sun recently
<xyxxl> I use VirtualBox, I'm rather happy with it right now.
<randal> rdw aff im doing an update ok thanks
<rdw200169> Boohbah: that's in the past now!
<vaxius> !info emerald | randal
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<huxl3y> rdw200169: how is virtual box on performance?
<randal> rdw200169: aff im doing an update ok thanks
<rdw200169> huxl3y: it's very good, supports multiple cores very well
<afancy> Hi, sometimes,my application window is frozen that cannot accept keyboard input, like terminal Konsole etc. But wait a moment, or switch to other application then come back, it can accept the input again. What is the reason?
<hasibullah_> bye
<rdw200169> huxl3y: so and all the processor features, like virtualization, both intel and amd
<rdw200169> huxl3y: work out of the obx
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: yeah, even mine has 257 lines
<Boohbah> afancy: which app is it?
<afancy> Boohbah: Konsole
<rdw200169> dang, i forgot to tell randal to start emerald after he installed it...
<Boohbah> afancy: kde4?
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: :-)
<afancy> Boohbah: GNOME
<Yoyoto> Hello, I'm having trouble using my wireless card with ubuntu, I've followed a guide word for word specifically for my card with no luck
 * crash_dumbie wonders if the rainbow works
<huxl3y> rdw200169: ok you talked me into it thanks - I'll try my luck with this documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Boohbah> afancy: why are you using konsole in gnome?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: their network instructions should be much easier, side note: virtual pc machines work in virtual box ***
<Boohbah> afancy: you gotta load gtk+ and qt and kdelibs that way.
<Ketrel> The "InputDevice" section no longer appears to be in xorg.conf, where was it moved to?
<euxneks> tiyowan, fyi restarting X fixed up arrow issue
<afancy> Boohbah: it is a nice terminal. I cannot find a better one for Gnome
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: i like my automatic stuff; it has code folding too, along with automatic code highlight depending on what you have open...i love vim
<Boohbah> afancy: so probably causing strain on your system due to all the extra libs needed
<luddite> dr_willis : yes thats what i need to run - gnome-settings. thatnks\\
<Asad2005_> how to list package version number from command line
<tiyowan> euxneks: Useful to know. :-)
<rdw200169> huxl3y: so, if you're smart, you could download a developer image of windows from the microsoft website, and use that til it expires... *hint* hint *hint*
<Boohbah> afancy: check top, ps, lsof for the pid of your konsole.
<jileeann> 8.10 ibex laptop install and a dead usb mouse any ideas ?
<Boohbah> afancy: do you have plenty of free RAM?
<huxl3y> rdw200169: oh no worries I got a win iso on my desktop for that I think
<dilan728> hi
<tiyowan> jileeann: Open up a terminal window and type lsusb.
<afancy> Boohbah: u mean Konsole consumes large amount RAM?
<jileeann> not detected
<afancy>  8949 xiliu     20   0 91004  20m  13m R    1  0.6   0:05.60 konsole
<tiyowan> jileeann: Not to be rather curt here, but...use another usb mouse?
<Boohbah> afancy: not necessarily, just that loading libs for both kde and gnome can take lots of ram.
<vaxius> kuake ftw!
<jileeann> no joy :-/
<Boohbah> afancy: remember that kde4 is still in development and not the most resource-friendly either
<jileeann> tiyowan, and it works in the desktop
<afancy> Boohbah: so, i should uninstall these stuff
<tiyowan> jileean: Plugging in another usb mouse doesn't work?
<jileeann> looking for one
<Yoyoto> sooo uhh anyhelp on my wireless situation?
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: roger that. did you see this from rdw200169 ? --> http://pida.co.uk/
<rdw200169> go into an empty directory, /home/user/pida, whatever
<jileeann> tiyowan, there is a panel in the gui under mouse conf that asks for program to run when a mouse is plugged in , any ideas ? - still looking for a fsckn mouse grrr
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: omg, is that vim it's using as the editor?  i'm coding with that tomorrow!
<huxl3y> rdw200169: jeez virtual box is NICE thanks a ton man
<huxl3y> rdw200169: Linux is all about digging for the good apps...
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: wow, i'm so geeky, getting excited over a new ide...*sigh*
<tiyowan> jileeann: mouse.conf? Could you give me a full path to the file? I could check mine out and see.
<rdw200169> huxl3y: glad to help!
<randal> what is a good dock for ubuntu
<Walty> randal: cairo?
<tiyowan> randal: awn?
<vaxius> !info cairo-dock | randal
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 252 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Walty> I dont really like any docks
<xyxxl> I don't like docks either
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: hehe, i thought you might like.. but to really get it installed you need to /msg rdw200169
<Yoyoto> mmm can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: why?
<hasibullah> hi
<Boohbah> afancy: yeah, what were you trying to do with Konsole that you can't do with gnome-terminal?
<raylu> sigh
<hasibullah> i installed wine in my computer but after that my audio and video songs are't working
<raylu> i couldn't get xscreensaver to compile
<raylu> and flurry is no longer packaged :9
 * Yoyoto feels invisble
<raylu> *:(
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: there is some source that you'll have to download and compile.. using hg(similar to cvs or svn)
<krishnan> hasibulla: what is wine?
<Boohbah> raylu: it's not in the ubuntu version?
<Boohbah> krishnan: windows emulator
<raylu> Boohbah: nope.
<jileeann> tiyowan, system > preference > removable drives and media >input devices >mice
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: hg?  never heard of it
<raylu> Boohbah: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/x/xscreensaver/xscreensaver_5.07-0ubuntu3/changelog
<krishnan> Boohbah: what does it actually do
<hasibullah> it is an appllication that can run microsoft programs
<Boohbah> raylu: i would guess you are missing some dev libs
<raylu> Boohbah: i would too. but configure says i'm fine
<jileeann> tiyowan, sry about the delay the kids are up late
<tiyowan> jileeann: I'm sorry. Are you using ubuntu 8.10?
<jileeann> tiyowan, 8.10 studio
<koshar1> vaxius hg is componant of mercurial.
<huxl3y> rdw200169: While your around do you know of anything close to winSCP? This Filezilla just isn't up to par
<Boohbah> krishnan: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ
<tiyowan> jileeann: I really don't know what could be the problem, but I'd recommend that you plug in another mouse.
<Antonz> jileeann:I can't find "removable drives and media
<raylu> huxl3y: what's wrong with just scp?
<vaxius> koshar1: just found that out, thanks though
<Boohbah> raylu: hmmm, can you pastebin the error?
<Agion> how can I put a program to run a program like avant-window-navigator or pidgin automatically when I log in?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: secure copy,huh, well, you could just use the scp command
<huxl3y> raylu: yea your right I should just learn the scp command line
<huxl3y> raylu: easier said then done tho
<rdw200169> raylu: hah you beat me, i missed that
<jileeann> tiyowan, just did and no joy
<hasibullah> boohbah: i installed wine in my computer but my audio and video aren't working
<raylu> Boohbah: it's a make error about X11/something.h not being found
<raylu> huxl3y: there is also sshfs
<raylu> Boohbah: but i had libx11-dev installed, and configure agreed
<huxl3y> I think that's what I read on the forums anyhow - just learn scp... :p
<Boohbah> huxl3y: scp /path/to/local/file user@remote:/your/path
<rdw200169> well, what you probably really want, is to just mount a remote ssh computer as a drive
<rdw200169> huxl3y: i forgot to say your name on the former comment
<tiyowan> jileeann: Hmm. I'm out of ideas. But sounds to me that you need to tinker around with some configuration files. Sorry. The more experienced people could help you out.
<huxl3y> Boohbah: thanks copying that down
<vaxius> Agion: you can add it in one of the tabs under System > Preferences > Sessions
<the-erm> sshfs?
<rdw200169> huxl3y: Places -> Connect to Server...
<jileeann> Antonz, system > preference > removable drives and media >input devices >mice
<rdw200169> the-erm: you too...
<Agion> thanks
<Boohbah> rdw200169: ehh probably want to use NFS or Samba for that
<rdw200169> Boohbah: this works very well actually
<huxl3y> rdw200169: i've been hearing alot about that - I'm going to have to study up on it
<vaxius> Agion: np
 * jileeann is looking around for a bigger hammer
<nowy> Hello from iced Spain...brrr :-S
<Sam_e> miss understanding now, i dont know with your language,,,please tell
<rdw200169> Boohbah: for small stuff, ssh is designed with this in mind, it's not just a terminal, even though that's what people tend to use it for...
<Sam_e> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sam_e> ssssssssssssssss
<jileeann> tiyowan,
<Sam_e> iam dododl
<hasibullah> boohah: how can i solve the audio and video problem
<Sam_e> zazadodollll
<rdw200169> huxl3y: did you go to 'Connect to Server...'?
<jileeann> Antonz,
<Sam_e> dasar orang aneh
<Sam_e> aneh
<rdw200169> huxl3y: this is *really* easy
<jileeann> thanx !!
<raylu> Boohbah: nobody "wants" the headache that is samba
<Sam_e> yang lebih aneh lagi sapa hayooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<raylu> Boohbah: it doesn't even work well in windows =\
<Sam_e> enteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sja_> hello, all! how i can configure xorg.conf for my devices in u8.10. this file is 0 byres length...
<Sam_e> ape loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vaxius> !xorg.conf | sja_
<ubottu> sja_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hasibullah> hello every body how can i solve my audio and video after i install wine in my computer
<Boohbah> raylu: yes, CIFS is not a nice protocol
<TecR0c> ehhhhhhhhh
<TecR0c> i can't get cairo to work
<Boohbah> hasibullah: that depends on your application, hardware, and configuration
<raylu> !info cairo
<ubottu> Package cairo does not exist in intrepid
<TecR0c> i have installed it and i have chosen a theme and i select ok
<TecR0c> but then I get a bunch of errors in the terminal =/
<vaxius> TecR0c: just start it and it should pop up
<jileeann> sja_, http://forum.tuxx-home.at/
<TecR0c> vaxius, it doesn't start for me
<jileeann> sja_, have fun
<vazdyk> hello, i have a problem with skype. It doesn't show me the correct image. But with other programs(like Cheese) image is correct. What to do ?
<kid> hi
<kid> hi
<TecR0c> i ran alt + F2 and typed cairo-dock and nothin happens ?
<Boohbah> TecR0c: please pastebin the error messages
<Boohbah> TecR0c: start it from a console to see
<TecR0c> yeah i get heaps of error's
<TecR0c> saying warning :  (cairo-dock-application-factory.c:cairo_dock_create_surface_from_xpixmap:123)  etc etc
<jileeann> sja_, http://forum.tuxx-home.at/
<jileeann> sja_, least you could do is say thanx :-/
<nowy> exists this file: hsfmodem_7.68.00.12full_k2.6.27_9_generic_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip ? i need IT
<Boohbah> TecR0c: sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install libpixman-1-0
<Boohbah> err s/upgrade/update/
<jileeann> used to be a girl could get at least the empty promise of a foot rub ! wtf is the linux community falling to ?
<sja_> jileeann, thanx ^)
<jileeann> :-) your welcome
<raylu> this is what happens when something becomes popular, jileeann
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: you talk to rdw200169 ?
<jileeann> raylu, what ? there's "only" 1300 lusers in here :-)
<computer> how do i encrypt my whole system?
<vaxius> onetinsoldier: yep, i'm copying the instructions so i can install later when i have time
<Boohbah> jileeann: expecting special treatment is sort of hypocritical, isn't it?
<jileeann> computer, hide the keyboard
<m0t0n`_> did u know dell is putting ubuntu and some of their laptops and desktops?
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: cool, roger that. i think rdw200169 accidentally has me on ignore. lloks like he then tried to remove it, but i think he goofed on the remove.. lol
<Boohbah> m0t0n`_: yes, so is ASUS
<onetinsoldier> vaxius: anyway, bedtime here
<jileeann> Boohbah, not really expecting special treatment , I'm still here after all failed putting my $0.02 worth in
<onetinsoldier> g'night all! have fun
<m0t0n`_> good I hope more people hear about it and jump on ubuntu..  much better os
<huxl3y> Anyone here ever have there GUI lock up? everything still running in the background and able to alt-tab etc but no mouse clicks until logout/login
<tiyowan> Have a good one, onetinsoldier.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: :-)
<jileeann> tiyowan, thanx again I'll keep at it
<m0t0n`_> I would like to be able to play more games on ubuntu tho beside dos box
<Boohbah> jileeann: we're glad you're here! :)
<Boohbah> m0t0n`_: wine?
<imachine> hi
<m0t0n`_> I tried oblivion under wine but not so hot
<raylu> computer: isn't there an option to do that during install
<imachine> I've resized my boot partition in ubuntu 8.04 64bit using the 8.10 32bit cd
<m0t0n`_> think i'll try gta san andreas
<imachine> it went smooth but now I have "GRUB" printed during boot and nothing else happens.
<Ranakah> gta SA working sloow
<imachine> is there some simple way like running update-grub from the bootcd ?
<Ranakah> :S
<jileeann> Boohbah, but I DO SO WANT TO FEAST ON A TROLL I do , just for old times sake
<TecR0c> Boohbah, i still get errors
<Boohbah> huxl3y: sure, alt-tab to console and run top to see what is eating your CPU
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | imachine
<ubottu> imachine: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<imachine> I'm in the process of getting a 64bit cd so I can chroot from it.
<TecR0c> cairo_dock_create_surface_from_image: assertion `rsvg_handle != NULL' failed This pixmap is undefined. It can happen for exemple for a window that is in a minimized state when the dock is launching. etc etc
<jileeann> brb
<dr_willis> imachine,  i always use the unetbootin, or that usb-disk tool to make a bootable thumbdrive. :) thats Much more fun!
<raylu> imachine: simple way of doing what? grub-install?
<m0t0n`_> what's the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<raylu> m0t0n`_: what kind of experiene do you want?
<raylu> *experience?
<Boohbah> TecR0c: tried googling for part of that error?
<raylu> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<raylu> it's a tough question :P
<m0t0n`_> experience?
<m0t0n`_> I belong to demonoid
<m0t0n`_> basically all I'm using it for
<raylu> m0t0n`_: do you want a minimalistic, highly configurable, command-line client
<Sinmaster> Hey guys, can anybody tell me why when i try to load my LIN/Ubu OS after i've installed it it's says me "Error loading the operation system." ?
<Boohbah> m0t0n`_: the default transmission works fine for me... except it won't minimize to the toolbar anymore when i close it
<raylu> m0t0n`_: do you want...azureus (aka meth lab)
<m0t0n`_> transmission minimizes for me
<imachine> dr_willis, yeah I figured I'd need a bootcd anyway
<imachine> and my laptop can't boot from usb.
<mpathy> Hi there..
<dr_willis> imachine,  BUmmer.
<m0t0n`_> azureus is good cuz it's written in java.. seems to be working good
<imachine> yeah
<raylu> m0t0n`_: ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<m0t0n`_> is it junky?
<imachine> grub is uni-bit yeah? I mean, it's the same for 64bit and 32bit ?
<imachine> no difference tehre eah ?
<raylu> m0t0n`_: it uses way too many resources in my experience, java is ew...
<m0t0n`_> I'm using ipblock too
<raylu> m0t0n`_: and az devs don't really agree with ubuntu devs
<m0t0n`_> good point
<raylu> m0t0n`_: someone in #ubuntu-devel explained recently
<Boohbah> m0t0n`_:from another point of view, azureus is BAD because it's written in java :)
<Malformation> Correct
<chazco> Hi... how can I play a .mkv file? The audio plays in Totem but no video...
<m0t0n`_> transmission all the way?
<raylu> m0t0n`_: rtorrent is a nice cli client :D
<Boohbah> chazco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163853
<m0t0n`_> thx
<m0t0n`_> just wanted to see what u guys think
<tiyowan> m0t0n`_: rtorrent?
<raylu> Boohbah: java: we'll make a programming language that stops bad coders from writing bad code ... wait...
<m0t0n`_> utorrent maybe?
<raylu> windows only :P
<m0t0n`_> hehe
<tiyowan> m0t0n`_: If you want something like utorrent, use ktorrent.
<Sinmaster> Hey guys, can anybody tell me why when i try to load my LIN/Ubu OS after i've installed it it's says me "Error loading the operation system." ?
<chazco> They seem to play it though, i just get the totem visualisations... if i convert a few seconds with ffmpeg i get video, so i know its in there :)
<m0t0n`_> I was using bit torrent og client in xp
<Boohbah> raylu: lol
<m0t0n`_> what can I do to boost the volume of quiet avi files?
<dr_willis> m0t0n`_,  i was thinking the vlc player could boost them by up to 300%
<Boohbah> chazco: i'd imagine the ubuntu xine libs are compiled without mkv support
<Boohbah> chazco	tried mplayer?
<chazco> Boohbah - Hmm... i'm using gstreamer though (i imagine, its Totem)
<Veovis_Muad> What is a good beginner IDE for C++?  Or what channel should I go to for more information?
<mpathy> I have configured my xorg.conf to have a twinview, with my external 1680x1050 as my primary screen and the 1680x1050 laptop screen as additional. This works, but now when I only work with the laptop, its primary which is completely okay, but it extends the screen also, even when no monitor is connected! http://paste.pocoo.org/show/95278/ is my xorg.conf
<jileeann>  /back critters in the yard...
<imachine> totem-gstreamer has only one flaw I've come across, it can't play dvd properly
<Boohbah> Veovis_Muad: i hear kdevelop is good if you're into kde...
<Veovis_Muad> nope, I'm on gnome....
<imachine> it doesn't allow for setting the voice/subtitle streams, and one cannot use menus.
<imachine> 'cept for that, it's spot on.
<Veovis_Muad> I have yet to try KDE
<dungdechungminh_> ok
<m0t0n`_> is there an option for audio boost in totem?
<imachine> m0t0n`_, I don't think so.
<imachine> no wait.
<imachine> it has software audio.
<jileeann> mpathy, http://forum.tuxx-home.at/
<Boohbah> m0t0n`_: try alsamixer
<imachine> so it should "just work" if you top it.
<imachine> s/software audio/software audio mixer.
<m0t0n`_> sorry i'm a bit of a newbie
 * jileeann feels like a broken record
<Boohbah> m0t0n`_: i think vlc has that %500 audio gain too...
<m0t0n`_> mpathy a better player?
<imachine> hey has anyone noticed how you don't have 8.10 working with weather applet in the clock/date applet?
<m0t0n`_> vlc support widescreen?
<raylu> imachine: actually, yes
<imachine> m0t0n`_, everything support it, there's not much to support.
<raylu> m0t0n`_: of course. but vlc is bleh
<mpathy> jileeann: its a nvidia and only a minimal problem in a working configuration
<dr_willis> m0t0n`_,  err.. it supports videos.. :) whatever res you want
<imachine> raylu, umm, well yes. it works if you set it up with 8.04 before hand.
<dr_willis> I have no issues with vlc, or mplayer..   try them both.. use what you perfer.
<imachine> raylu, but one cannot add the localisations on 8.10
<raylu> imachine: :(
<Boohbah> i find vlc is good for playing weird formats.
<mpathy> jileeann: because of that I asked here but it seems to be a half offtopic channel.
<m0t0n`_> i don't have it installed i dont think
<raylu> m0t0n`_: i'd recommend trying mplayer first. if you don't like the cli, try one of the many guis
<jileeann> mpathy, exactly , I do remember seeing something about that in the forum
<imachine> raylu, if I add "locations" it just don't work right no list to choose from.
<rascal34> help
<imachine> raylu, also, do you know where does it pick it's weather off from ?
<rascal34> help
<bazhang> jileeann, what is that forum you are linking to?
<rascal34> please
<FloodBot2> rascal34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imachine> raylu, the forecasts I mean
<Boohbah> !ask | rascal34
<ubottu> rascal34: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mpathy> m0t0n`_: But you are right, VLC is a player who can boost the volume of quiet files without reendcoding them.. even tough its not the best quality
<raylu> imachine: no idea.
<rascal34> help me somebody , i cannot login to ubuntu
<imachine> raylu, I only have the next best thing which is a city 100km away from me... and so it's not always accurate.
<rascal34> compiz problem
<imachine> but I live in the 2/3rd biggest town in the country
<imachine> so I think I deserve to have it on the list :)
<jileeann> bazhang, a wealth of xorg info
<Boohbah> rascal34: turn off compiz?
<bazhang> jileeann, just linking to some random forum is not good practices, please refer to the ubuntu wiki or a specific ubuntuforums post rather than just putting up that link.
<mpathy> jileeann: hmm, but for what can I search? If I would know that, google would have helped me already to solve the problem
<daedelus> can anyone tell me how to uninstall the nvidia driver that was downloaded from nvidia.com directly and installed from command line?
<Boohbah> daedelus: just remove nvidia.ko under your /lib/modules directory
<Psi-Jack> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<daedelus> really?
<daedelus> no configuration?
<Boohbah> daedelus: you also may be able to go into the nvidia source directory and run 'make uninstall'
<daedelus> sounds a little to simple
<daedelus> and where would i find the nvidia souce directory?
<Boohbah> daedelus: well you'll have to configure something to reaplce it...
<daedelus> right i was planning on gettin rid of it and installing it with synaptic
<rascal34> please help me boonbah
<Boohbah> daedelus: installing it with synaptic should automatically overwrite it with no problem
<m0t0n`_> vlc rocks man thanks alot exactly what I was looking for!
<raylu> m0t0n`_: sigh.
<Boohbah> rascal34: disable compiz
<daedelus> thats what i thought but i tried it already and im getting a mismatch error
<raylu> m0t0n`_: vlc uses its own decoders, so i don't recommend it
<rascal34> how to disable , i cant go into desktop
<daedelus> trying to run eve online
<Veovis_Muaddib> I have another question:  I'm in gnome, and I have the... um... wiggly windows, and they latch on to edges.  But whenever I latch any window to the top panel, it... wiggles and then the top part of the window, the part you grab to move, gets trapped behind the top panel.  I can still see the menus, but I can't move the window.  Any help?
<imachine> m0t0n`_, totem-xine is nice
<m0t0n`_> but I have really quiet avi files
<m0t0n`_> totem is good too
<imachine> m0t0n`_, if you want a seamless move from the old totem :)
<m0t0n`_> I just need it for a few quiet avi files
<imachine> yeah
<imachine> I think totem has software audio mixing
<m0t0n`_> mostly use totem tho
<rascal34> Boohbah: give me terminal command to disable compiz
<imachine> which means you get a separate audio level from the one you set up in volume controll
<imachine> but yeah
<imachine> vlc is cool too
<imachine> :)
<FloodBot2> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boohbah> /usr/bin/metacity --replace &
<fuxx> hello, i trying to figure out how to make work special buttons on my laptop. Some of them work, some not. Those not working aren't even shown by xev. I guess i need to configure hal somehow? But which codes i show, how to debug this problem, or where to search for help?
<jileeann> bazhang, if I felt it was a random forum I wouldn't have bothered
<Boohbah> rascal34: ^ ^
<imachine> gnome seems to aim more at ease of use, while kde (and it's application-base) tend to have more wicked options.
<imachine> it's all about options there.
<imachine> m0t0n`_, so you might want to check say smplayer
<imachine> or kmplayer
<jileeann> mpathy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412628  for a start
<Boohbah> imachine: i'm using kde 3.5 and gnome now because kde4 is not quite ready...
<imachine> Boohbah, I know.
<imachine> Boohbah, part of the reason I migrated to ubuntu was that my previous distro "upgraded" to kde4
<raylu> i remember i used kubuntu a long time ago and kde4 beta was relesed...
<imachine> and by the time I realized how to keep 3.5 on it, I already moved to gnome
<raylu> i got excited and "not quite ready" didn't even begin to describe the breakage i experienced
<imachine> and if I moved to gnome I thought oh, I could just as well try "imrpvoed" gnome, so ubuntu popped into mind.
<imachine> and I'm on ubuntu ever since ;)
<raylu> imachine: what distro were you using?
<imachine> raylu, ArchLinux
<imachine> raylu, it was a good year or year an a half with arch ;)
<imachine> but all ends well that ends well.
<imachine> we have no hard feelings for eachother ;)
<themadhatter> Hello all! I am using Ubuntu, and frequently use the Chinese IME in SCIM to type Chinese; but do so inside of an English locale. If I set the system language to Chinese, then the Chinese fonts appear beautifully (keeping my locale as English), but if I set the system locale to English, the fonts look really thin and not appealing at all. Is there a way to correct this?
<Boohbah> imachine: almost-ex-gentoo user of 7 years here :)
<imachine> Boohbah, yeah it's a mazing innit.
<imachine> I think it's a matter of time.
<imachine> when LInux will immediately be affiliated with ubuntu
<imachine> ;p
<imachine> unless they do something so horrific, it will shove us all off to some other dist.
<imachine> :D
<raylu> imachine: corporate is still redhat
<jileeann> Boohbah, 7 years ?! you poor thing :-)
<imachine> raylu, dunno mate. redhat, suse...
<imachine> raylu, but Ubuntu provides support too :
<raylu> imachine: yeah...but nobody buys it from canonical :P
<imachine> and I haven't seen dell laptops with redhat:)
<xyxxl> Ubuntu is going to need to provide more than desktop support to get into the corporate market
<raylu> imachine: i haven't seen people with dell laptops with ubuntu either :P they sell them but, again, nobody buys them
<raylu> xyxxl: canonical provides server support..
<imachine> it doesn't matter.
<imachine> the machine's been set in motion.
<jileeann> Boohbah, then again my "milk language" is VMS/VAX
<imachine> it's a matter of time, I hear jaunty's all the bomb.
<imachine> jileeann, I salute thee
<imachine> jileeann, VMS is an abomination imho.
<Boohbah> raylu: imachine: yes,  the big iron runs redhat enterprise linux :)
<imachine> but I never spent more than a few hours on it.
<xyxxl> Canonical does, but i haven't seen any indication that they provide the level of support and expertise in the enterprise-level deployments that Redhat and SuSE do
<TecR0c> which one is better, beryl or compiz ?
<imachine> TecR0c, it's aonly compiz now.
<TecR0c> imachine, what do you mean ?
<Boohbah> jileeann: yeah VMS is so old school and awesome! so different from unix
<imachine> xyxxl, well, let it roll. it needs time to gain the similar momentum other companies got.
<zetheroo> ﻿ I installed Mythbuntu on my Ubuntu system sorta without knowing what it was ... and I want to get rid of the entire thing ... how do I do that? when I try to remove mythbuntu from Synaptic it does not take all the other files with it
<imachine> Boohbah, I don't think it's awesome.
<Paddy_EIRE> TecR0c, beryl is no longer
<imachine> I think it's a big error ;]
<raylu> Boohbah: the big who?
<imachine> :D
<TecR0c> oh ok
<xyxxl> If I'm going to need support for a few thousand machines, I'd be more likely to go with a company that has proven they can do it
<jileeann> imachine, I might be dating myself a bit here
<Boohbah> imachine: but there are vaxen that have 10 years+ uptime
<Paddy_EIRE> TecR0c, it merged with compiz and became compiz-fusion
<imachine> Boohbah, meh
<imachine> the OS has potential, so to put it.
<xyxxl> imachine, yes, that is very true, Canonical has a lot of work to do, though. They have some steep competition right now.
<Paddy_EIRE> TecR0c, you can still use emerald as a window decorator if you want
<imachine> but coming from *NIX, it was WEIRD :-)
<Boohbah> raylu: big iron, you know, IBM mainframes :)
<knut_> hi, how can i add dokument presets to the right click menu of gnome? im using ubuntu 8.04
<ompaul> xyxxl, that could be construed as offtopic, it is not a help subject, they have multi thousand installations - obviously the others have been around longer ergo greater market share
<imachine> Boohbah, tbh, if you need "support" for your servers, you should really rethink your administrators.
<imachine> Boohbah, also in most places I've seen servers ran either debian or gentoo.
<imachine> eventually fbsd.
<imachine> ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, create a folder in your home directory called "Templates" then create whichever templates you want in there
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: thank you :-)
<bullgard4> man mii-tool: "This utility checks or sets the status of a network interface’s Media Independent Interface (MII) unit." What is a 'network interface’s Media Independent Interface (MII) unit'?
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, you may need to logout and back in to gnome again for the changes to show up
<TecR0c> Paddy_EIRE, so emerald isn't primary one either anymore ?
<Paddy_EIRE> TecR0c, its not recommended
<Boohbah> imachine: not really, even administrators need support sometimes
<imachine> Boohbah, there's always google :-)
<TecR0c> Paddy_EIRE, what do you recommand ?
<jamesbrink> only poopy ones need support
<imachine> Boohbah, but it depends.
<Paddy_EIRE> TecR0c, its unstable compared to gtk-window-decorator or kwin.. although I still use emerald :)
<imachine> yeah if everything runs well from the software side.
<imachine> it's mostly a pebkac.
<imachine> so I'd agree with jamesbrink here
<Boohbah> imachine: so, how many machines are you responsible for?
<jamesbrink> =)
<imachine> Boohbah, should I count routers as well?
<Paddy_EIRE> TecR0c, there are no show stopping bugs with it.. perfectly functional.. its just being phased out
<koshar1> TecR0c emerald looks great with the reflections plugin
<Boohbah> imachine: yes
<jamesbrink> imachine, and switches
<Paddy_EIRE> koshar1, that just causes more annoyance
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: do u have an example for creating such a template? how does it have to be like when i want to make a template for *.odt?
<imachine> Boohbah, about 12
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<imachine> Boohbah, give or takee one.
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, yeah its essentially just an empty file
<imachine> Boohbah, but I don't work as an admin (yet, fully at least).
<imachine> bazhang, right, soz.
<imachine> I'm off anyway gon try out my new grub fix:)
<imachine> brb
<TecR0c> Paddy_EIRE, what is the most prefered one to use these days ?
<jamesbrink> i get to watch a few hundred
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, e.g. "New Document.odt"
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: ok ill try it
<Paddy_EIRE> TecR0c, whichever you prefer
<Milos> Does ubuntu server come with a pre-installed firewall?
<Milos> If so, which one?
<nowy> bye
<Paddy_EIRE> !firewall | Milos
<ubottu> Milos: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: can i add other menupoints a well?
<beastax> hiya, ive just got a headset but im having trouble getting the mic working with applications.  i have unmuted and turned up everything in volume control, and my mic  plays back to me with "Analog Mix" turned up, but no application "hears" my mic - recordings are blank and TeamSpeak sees me as mic and headphones muted
<beastax> any suggestions please?
<knut_> beastax: maybe u have selected the wrong recording device
<TecR0c> Paddy_EIRE, what ones are available ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<Paddy_EIRE> !windowmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<beastax> knut_, you mean in the volume control options?
<BoogieBoo> Hello, I installed Ubuntu intrepid 32 bits from new, and all the VPN pptp pakets in order to establish a VPN connection to my work place, well it is still not working, HELP
<Paddy_EIRE> TecR0c, there are too many to list
<knut_> beastax: look unter system -> preferences -> audio
<jileeann> ! xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, what do you mean?
<BoogieBoo> So, If #ubuntu doesn't help,. #ubuntu-bugs either, and this is clearly a PROBLEM with the distribution,What it is supossed to us to do ????? Go back to XP or what?
<Paddy_EIRE> BoogieBoo, dont moan here
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | BoogieBoo #
<ubottu> BoogieBoo #: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: when i click with the right mousebutton on my desktop, a menu appears. for that i want to add other menu entries
<jileeann> BoogieBoo, that's my job
<puneeth> will nexuiz the game require a fast graphic card to play on??
<BoogieBoo> I have been asking this question in this channel and #ubuntu-bugs for weeks
<BoogieBoo> this is not my first day
<beastax> knut_, in system - preferences - sound, which option to change please?
<BoogieBoo> and this is a BUG with Intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> BoogieBoo, the length of time it is taking you is irrelevant
<puneeth> i have a sad graphic card... Via unichrome Pro
<BoogieBoo> that hasn't been solved yet
<badawi_mib> BoogieBoo pptp is working for me fine, did you set up the routes?
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, do you have the launchpad bug number?
<BoogieBoo> badawi_mib, routers?? If I restar with another computer with XP with the same router configuration is connection successfully to the VPN server
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, yes I know what the menu is... what other entries... like what?
<knut_> beastax: i dont know it this will work but look under "audioconference" and try to change the device
<beastax> knut_, dont know if this helps at all, but in sound recorder if i record a track, the "level" is showing that i am talking, but playback is still mute
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, is there an open bug report on this?
<Tapnzout> Paddy_EIRE, really?  Really?  You're gonna continually try and petty-control the guy trying to get help?  Just tell him where to go... if you don't know, ease up.. he's not going crazy
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, I mean do you want a "make me some tea" entry or a "feed the cat" entry??
<badawi_mib> BoogieBoo: you need to set up the routing (i.e. which IPs go through the tunnel)
<BoogieBoo> bazhang, just put in luanchpad "intrepid vpn" and you will see
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, please link the specific bug
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: whats the difference :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Tapnzout, clear of mate.. he's spamming the channel
<BoogieBoo> badawi_mib, what routing are you talking about?? With 8.04 this was perfectly working
<beastax> knut_, well i dont know what to say - i click test in audioconferencing, i can hear my mic through my headphones
<beastax> but no audio software hears it
<Paddy_EIRE> Tapnzout, and who are you again O_o
<badawi_mib> BoogieBoo: by default in windows all traffic goes in the tunnel, in ubuntu nothing goes you have to tell it
<Tapnzout> !ohmy > Paddy_EIRE
<ubottu> Paddy_EIRE, please see my private message
<BoogieBoo> badawi_mib, so Why I didn't do that in 8.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> !botabuse > Tapnzout
<ubottu> Tapnzout, please see my private message
<r0ny> hi any one experienced an issue like tomcat listening on tcp6,rather than tcp
<badawi_mib> BoogieBoo: i don't know about 8.04 i'm telling my experience with 8.10
<knut_> beastax: try to experiment with the devices maybe that will work
<BoogieBoo> badawi_mib, the error is "Connection  connected FAILED" I don't even get
<BoogieBoo> badawi_mib, the error is "Connection  FAILED", I even get connected
<beastax> knut_, what do you mean?  ive tried blindly changing options as trial and error
<beastax> nothing has worked yet
<knut_> it could be that u have to select the audiodevice inside the recording software
<beastax> took ages just to work out that "Analog Mix" in volume control would turn up my mic
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, you are going to have to either give me an example of what you want in that menu or this is not going anywhere :/
<BoogieBoo> HERE WE GO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/284212
<BoogieBoo> It is a KNOWN bug of Intrepid
<beastax> knut_, thats what i thought but the different software i am trying doesnt have any options that have helped
<badawi_mib> BoogieBoo: try connecting using kvpnc if u're bogged down
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: for example my bookmarks and places
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, not really..
<Paddy_EIRE> !info nautilus-script-manager
<ubottu> nautilus-script-manager (source: nautilus-script-manager): A simple management tool for nautilus scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.5-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 3 kB, installed size 64 kB
<BoogieBoo> badawi_mib, I have another computer with Intrepid and the same results, In fact in both computers I was using 8.04 with VPN connection USCCESSFULLY until the last updates. The it was screwed up
<jileeann> will ps ax | grep compiz return a pid ?
<zero__> hola
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, that would be hard coded you would need to do the manual code monkey work yourself and possibly risk breaking it everytime your system updates
<Yoyoto> So I'm having an impossible time trying to install ndiswrapper
<cristi> uhm can anyone recomend me a sound control program?
<Boohbah> cristi: alsamixer
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: the nautilus-script-manager would do it?
<cristi> Boohbah: my volume control doesn't work anymore btw
<Yoyoto> Please help
<op4> http://www.alsa-project.org/
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, no not really.. but it adds handy menu entries for such things as converting audio/images or resizing them and such
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: nice
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, the intention of the Gnome DE is to be minimal.. if you want that level of customisation you should consider a different DE
<Yoyoto> Can anyone please help me with ndiswrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | Yoyoto
<ubottu> Yoyoto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Yoyoto> the real question is why have I followed every instruction on installing it and still not done it
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: is KDE better for that?
<jamesbrink> Yoyoto, your doing it wrong
<Yoyoto> clearly
<op4> what is your wireless nic make and model
<cristi> Boohbah: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !best | knut_
<ubottu> knut_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Yoyoto> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN MiniCard
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: :-)
<Yoyoto> I found a how to specific for my card
<Yoyoto> but I have no luck
<knut_> Paddy_EIRE: i like gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, one moment I have experience with that chipset
<Paddy_EIRE> knut_, me too.. although I like most DE's :)
<jileeann> will ps ax | grep compiz return a pid ?
<op4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<jileeann> oops sry
<op4> this should work
<Yoyoto> op4 thats the thing I started with
<Yoyoto> with no luck
<blip-> hi all, how can I check that the apache2 http server is properly set up to use php to run php scripts ?   I have php packages installed
<BoogieBoo> "Connection FAILED", when trying to Connect to a PPTP VPN network that was working properly in Hardy
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone please be my ubuntu bud?
<op4> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5 sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, could you do an "lspci" in a terminal and copy and paste the output to pastebin
<op4> clean all the old crap off before you start'
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | Yoyoto
<ubottu> Yoyoto: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_nano_> blip-: in  your homepage write a file named index.php which contains just the following command <? phpinfo() ?>
<Yoyoto> .... a what?
<Paddy_EIRE> !who | op4
<ubottu> op4: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blip-> _nano_, oh nice idea :)  thanks
<rookeeeeeeeee> i need an ubuntu buddy
<Yoyoto> Paddy_eire a what? I'm new to linux
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, open a terminal and type "lspci" without quotes.. then pastebin the output
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Yoyoto> terminal I know lol
<_nano_> blip-: you're welcome :)
<jileeann> rookeeeeeeeee, just the nick is tiresome , state the question please
<rookeeeeeeeee> what jileeann ??????
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | rookeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> rookeeeeeeeee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rookeeeeeeeee> im asking my question @ Paddy_EIRE
<jileeann> Paddy_EIRE, tnx
<rookeeeeeeeee> im asking for an ubuntu buddy
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | rookeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> rookeeeeeeeee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_nano_> rookeeeeeeeee: what does "ubuntu buddy" mean?
<Yoyoto> paddy_eirie http://paste.ubuntu.com/85068/
<Paddy_EIRE> rookeeeeeeeee, no you aint asking anything.. ask your question.. not if "anyone" will help your buddy :/
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, 1 sec
<rookeeeeeeeee> Paddy_EIRE, you dont seem to be reading what im typing. im asking for a buddy for MYSELF
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, what is your exact question.
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Paddy_EIRE> rookeeeeeeeee, you are just growing tiresome and are unlikely to get any help
<blip-> _nano_, just to double check,  it's meant to show the phpinfo output in the browser right ?  it isn't doing that, means i have to configure apache to allow php right ?
<jamesbrink> rookeeeeeeeee, i will be your ubuntu buddy
<rookeeeeeeeee> my exact question is: is there anyone who would like to help me along with ubuntu and be my "ubuntu buddy"? I'd like to add him/her to my buddy list and talk with them about something.
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_nano_> blip-: yeah
<blip-> ok thanks
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, this channel is for specific ubuntu-related support questions.
<_nano_> blip-: how did you actually go about installing php?
<rookeeeeeeeee> what is all this "tiresome" talk?
<jileeann> ! compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rookeeeeeeeee> nonesense
<blip-> _nano_, I'm ont ubuntu 7.04,  I installed from the repos.  I followed a guide to know which packages are needed
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, please stop. ask a specific question or chat elsewhere.
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, I am switching over to my laptop.. be right back
<blip-> _nano_, thought it wasn't a 7.04 guide,  maybe that's the problem
<_nano_> blip-: could you link me to that guide? if you don't mind that is
<MrOtacon> Hello. I wonder if someone can help me please. I have created a kai.desktop file to launch a program called Xlink Kai. Its executable is /usr/sbin/kaiengine. I have added my kai.desktop file (located in /usr/share/applications/kde4/) to a panel so i can quick launch it. However - the program must be run with root rights. It runs fine, if I enter the password, but i do not want to enter the password - i want it to run as
<MrOtacon> root, but not prompt for password. How do i do this?  I have tried to "sudo visudo" and added the line: "user    ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/kaiengine", but it still prompts for password
<blip-> _nano_,  I don't have it anymore sorry,  this was 2 weeks ago
<gaelfx1> hey, I can't update, when I run sudo apt-get update, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d5569b03f what do I do to fix this?
<_nano_> blip-: no issues :)
<blip-> _nano_, this looks good though i'm checking it out now  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gaelfx1> can someone please help me fix my problem with updating, this is the error I get whe I run sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/d5569b03f
<noscreeninstall> i just wanna install ubuntu on this machine, but for some reason the livecd doesnt show me a screen, can i install ubuntu from the livecd in consolemode only?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, ok I'm here.. just a moment
<fafa> slt
<yayks> is there a way to remove the keyring? I wanted it in the begining but now it's just bugging me
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, could you repost that link
<Yoyoto> paddy_eirie http://paste.ubuntu.com/85068/
<Paddy_EIRE> yayks, what is the issue with the keyring?
<BoogieBoo> Nothing about my issue?
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire I think I'm missing some compilers cause installing gnash seemed to have failed
<Yoyoto> I made sure to install gcc
<Yoyoto> Atleast I'm pretty sure
<yayks> Pappy, it popps up everytime I want to connect to my wireless network
<Paddy_EIRE> yayks, that is what it is supposed to do
<Paddy_EIRE> O_o
<SuNDeC> hello, anyone know how to extract a piece from a .avi video file with the same quality?
<quizme> is xeyes available for ubuntu ?
<yayks> Pappy, yes but now I don't want the keyring how do I disable it?
<Paddy_EIRE> yayks, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<Paddy_EIRE> !who | yayks
<ubottu> yayks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Boohbah> Paddy_EIRE: are you concerned more with protocol than support?
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, both
<Boohbah> yayks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535363
<molgrum> hi i'm trying to configure pulseaudio to use my front and rear speakers (4 in total, and 1 sub), this is what it says: http://www.pastebin.ca/1284887
<op4> will do
<molgrum> it worked with alsa before..
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, and I gave him a solution to his problem unlike that link you posted which is unsupported and could compromise security
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, have you tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, copy and paste that entire link into your web browser
<yayks> Pappy_EIRE & Boohbah: thx
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire was that a joke? or should I have not double clicked it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, copy and paste it.. its broken down on irc
<Paddy_EIRE> lost in translation so to speak
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to use the Ubuntu intrepid version of ffmpeg to convert a "vp6f" .mkv file to an mpeg4 .avi. Using -sameq gives a good output quality, but the filesize is huge... any tips?
<quizme> how do i upgrade my gnome?
<quizme> i have 8.04
<Milos> Why ... does my Ubuntu Server say it has one more user logged in all the time?
<quizme> Ubuntu 8.04, just installed it.  how do i upgrade gnome?  apt-get install gnome ?
<askand> Tips on software to make dvdcovers in Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> askand, inkscape or gimp
<Paddy_EIRE> askand, there are many others
<eross> i want to know why, i tried writing dvds from my vacation in 3 to 4 different formats, and the older dvd players can play it but not my RCA w/that copy protection stuff
<SuNDeC> chazco: i don't know why, but just don't use -sameq, try using other params
<eross> and supposedly the rca can play all formats
<Paddy_EIRE> !medibuntu | eross
<ubottu> eross: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Bobbino> Hey, I've got some issues. I changed my motherboard last night and now ubuntu is pretty much throwing a fit at me... Is there an easy way to reinstall ubunutu but keeping all my settings etc (like drivers) or do I need to do a complete reinstall?
<eross> ty Paddy
<Paddy_EIRE> Bobbino, "throwing a fit" could you be a little more specific
<simplexio> Bobbino: ? i dont see problem why ubuntu wouldn't boot after mobo change if you have put ahrddrives back
<quizme> sudo apt-get install gnome   <--- is that right ?
<funbitz1> hi guys. could you give me some suggestions, i'm looking for a 'Total Commander' like file manager, twin panels, keyboard shortcuts, ftp...  whats the best stable option?
<Bobbino> Sorry, ubuntu boots ok... But programs will randomly just close for no reason at all
<Bobbino> I can't install any new programs, use the update feature
<simplexio> harddrives back.. and fixed boot order on mount point, ehich should stay same because ubuntu uses uuid's for mountting as default
<Paddy_EIRE> !gnome-commander | quizme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-commander
<Paddy_EIRE> !info gnome-commander
<ubottu> gnome-commander (source: gnome-commander): nice and fast file manager for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1 (intrepid), package size 2121 kB, installed size 5680 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, try gnome-commander
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire first error on make distclean
<quizme> paddy_eire: sudo apt-get install gnome-commander   ?
<Yoyoto> make: *** [distclean] Error 2
<simplexio> Bobbino: start console and use dmesg command to see is everything ok, and try start those programs which crash  from console
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, yeah
<quizme> paddy_eire: thanks!
<simplexio> Bobbino: if programs crahs after mobo change, it starts to sound like there is big problem on hardware or kernel just dosnt work (and if you use ubuntu default it should work )
<Yoyoto> this thing just hates me
<quizme> paddy_eire what do i do after it's installed?
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody tell me how I might disable these intelliTXT and other similar popups in FF, cause all I've found is stuff from a few years back that no longer works
<dr_willis> GodfatherofEire,  the adblockplus extension works here
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, whatever you want
<quizme> paddy_eire lol, i mean how do i use it ?
<Yoyoto> paddy_Eire these were the same instructions
<Boohbah> GodfatherofEire: backup your ~/.mozilla directory then remove it
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis really? so far I havent been able to remove it
<Bobbino> simplexio: Thanks... Also one of my hard drives won't mount anymore... Any suggestions why?
<GodfatherofEire> Boohbah, and that would help me... how?
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, It may be in Applications > Accessories
<Boohbah> GodfatherofEire: get rid of all your old addons
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, I am not to sure.. I do not use it
<GodfatherofEire> Boohbah, uh, no, not what I'm tryin to do here
<Boohbah> GodfatherofEire: sorry, i misunderstood
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, more bad advice
<Leon> t
<Boohbah> GodfatherofEire: what you want is adblock plus
<simplexio> Bobbino: was it mounted by uuid ?
<Boohbah> Paddy_EIRE: more lack of advice.
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis, so exactly what filter do you have for ABP that blocks the intelliTXT, cause its bein a pain on my end
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, no.. you really should stop barking in the wrong direction before you get kicked mate
<Yoyoto> paddy_Eire should I just go to sleep and give up?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, no
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, I am reading.. 2 sec
<Yoyoto> Methinks I'm missing something for compiling, gnash didn't work either
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, did you install build-essential?
<Yoyoto> yep
<dr_willis> GodfatherofEire,  i just let it auto-update/subscribe at the start after i install it.. and i never notice them after that
<Bobbino> simplexio: I have no idea... It's an NTFS drive...
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, hmm.. let me see.. I will go over that guide again
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis; how long did it take to update, cause either mine is updating really REALLY slowly, or its a very large file, or the server is down
<dr_willis> GodfatherofEire,  almost instantly as far as i recall
<simplexio> Bobbino: dosent just mount /that/drive work ?, i have problem thanks to some mount options that ntfs drives wont get mounted on boot, but after login it just works
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, which version of ubuntu are you using
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis, alright, well, I'll try again in a bit
<mrwes> Hey, what do I type on the box to connect to a Rhthymbox share? just the IP number?
<Yoyoto> ....the wubi one? my plan was to see if I could get ndiswrapper to work then seriously change
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, hmm.. to be honest I would never recommend using wubi
<Bobbino> simplexio: it won't mount at all... It used to mount on boot...
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, have you tried a live cd to see if it picks up your wireless itself?
<simplexio> Bobbino: what error its gives when you try mount it from console
<Yoyoto> noooppeeee
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, download the latest release and give it a spin
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire I don't know much about live CDs I'm assuming thats when I boot from a disk
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, yes
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis, server must be down or somethin, cause Mine still has nothing from the local list, but its already got one from bloody Germany
<Bobbino> simplexio: mount: can't find Robins Dive in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<imaginativeone> how do I disable the system debugger?
<ibe> hgxdth
<Yoyoto> paddy_Eire I've never made a boot disk..........
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, it is the recommended method for everyone
<ibe> lppp
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, its easy.. if you are in windows download imgburn install it (its small) then download the latest ubuntu 8.10 release and burn it using imgburn
<mrwes> Hey, what do I type on the box to connect to a Rhthymbox DAAP share? just the IP number?
<Yoyoto> since I'm already on this... can I just do it from here?
<simplexio> Bobbino: reason is that you have defined it in fstab or you try mount just wrong place... exept that you probably mean that that one automatic mount system wont work anymore
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, that would be better.. I though you where working from a different computer :P
<Bobbino> simplexio: so redefining it in fstab should sort it?
<Yoyoto> nah, I took the wired connection from my seeding computer
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, 2 sec
<Yoyoto> paddy_Eire is it just me or are my download speeds alot faster on ubuntu then on xp?
<nonix4> Is gnome-screensaver deadlocking with kvm vnc running within the same session a known problem?
<simplexio> Bobbino: well that is the old way how i do it, jut add entry: UUID=your-ntfs-drive-uuid /place/to/mount ntfs-3g user,gid=100 0 0
<imaginativeone> how do I disable my system debugger?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, sometimes that can happen.. I believe its something to do with windows QoS
<Bobbino> simplexio: that's what I did the first time. Is there a better way to do it?
<nonix4> (or any other program that grabs mouse most likely)
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire, well all the more reason to switch
<Yoyoto> I'm already halfway through the download
<Paddy_EIRE> great
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, do I have time to make myself a cup of tea?? hehe
<simplexio> Bobbino: well notreally. isnt old line there anymore ?
<r0ny> hi any idea why my tomcat listening only on tcp6
<Yoyoto> Paddy_eire, Yeah I might aswell make myself some coffee this seems to be a long process
<Bobbino> simplexio: yeah, the line is still in fstab
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, wont be much loner.. you just got started using a method which is not really all that reliable
<Paddy_EIRE> *longer
<Paddy_EIRE> finger crossed
<simplexio> Bobbino: you need tyo use mount command like mount /whole/path
<simplexio> Bobbino: then you should get different error
<Bobbino> simplexio: http://pastebin.com/m4852f664
<Bobbino> simplexio: guess I'm off into windows, Thanks for your help :)
<hypyrbole> how do I pause nzbget from the command line?
<simplexio> Bobbino: it seems that for somereason ntfs oartition is got dirty, boot to windows and run fdisk
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire I can burn it to dvd right?
<r0ny> hi can i get the repository of ubuntu,so that i can download tomcat from ubuntu repository?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, no
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, standard cd-r
<Paddy_EIRE> or rw
<Yoyoto> ffs I don't think I have any regular cds
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire can I be creative and put it on my iPod to boot from?
<Paddy_EIRE> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, possibly.. although its not a method I have familiarised myself with just yet
<hypyrbole> how do I pause nzbget from the command line?
<kristian1> if i "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" i will install openssh-server that will run automatically always, eve after reboot, correct?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire it says DVD
<Kelen> kristian1: correct.
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, oh!
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, let me check that
<kristian1> Kelen : alright, thanks. :)
<hypyrbole> how do I pause nzbget from the command line?
<Kelen> kristian1: but it's not recommend.
<mchelen1> is there any ubuntu based livecd that will run on 128mb of ram?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, under the "what do I need" section on ubuntu's site it says £A blank CD and the ability to “burn” blank CDs"
<kristian1> Kelen : why not?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, dvd's layout is a lot different
<ILikeFedora> Anyone know how to remove the "Applications" text from the GNOME start panel?
<Yoyoto> UGHH I think my cd drive is broken
<ILikeFedora> I just want to display an icon
<juro> hi, how can I make a screenshot when a menu of an application is open?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, try the usb method.. it may even be fun/useful
<Kelen> It's bring a little risk for you. i think..
<Yoyoto> it probably won't work
<Kelen> kristian1: It's bring a little risk for you, i think.
<onats> what's the best way to partition 500GB for ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, you are doomed to failure if you insist on being negative :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<kristian1> Kelen : only if someone manages to guess my username/password? anyways, my router is blocking all ports. i am only sshing over wlan atm.
<chandru_in> hi when I go into the guest session, the guest session starts with human theme but once start up is complete, the theme is completely lost
<onats> i will be putting 2 databases in it, apache, virtualbox images.
<onats> also, i have 4 GB of ram, expanding it to 8 GB in the future. what's the size of the swap space that i should use/
<kristian1> Kelen : and if i do open it up for the internet then i guess i could configure it some how to only accept certain ips to login? hopefylly!
<Paddy_EIRE> onats, it is really down to your personal preference.. but I would always reserve at least 20 gb for root /
<Kelen> kristian1: well, unless you alwasy needs someone control your system.
<Paddy_EIRE> onats, that does not include your home dir
<chandru_in> Does any one else here face the same problem?
<onats> paddy_eire, for databases like mysql and postgre, where does the bulk of the DB get stored into?
<marko-_->  caution: filename not matched:  Dangerous Minds [XviD].srt <--- why do i get this when i want to unzip someting ?
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> anyone have an ati hd3470 ?
<Yoyoto> what can I use to burn it?
<Paddy_EIRE> onats, I am not sure on that one mate..  I dont use those normally myself
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | ech0s7
<ubottu> ech0s7: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, right click the .iso file and select write to disc
<Boohbah> Yoyoto: cdrecord
<ILikeFedora> Anyone know how to display just the start-here icon, instead of the words "Applications"
<ech0s7> DIFH-iceroot: i would know if anyone have hd3470!
<radioman{LT}> delete aplication
<radioman{LT}> add icon
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, dont use cdrecord its a cli app you will have difficulty
<ILikeFedora> Ah, I'll try that
<Yoyoto> well dvds are not working
<nonix4> ech0s7: apparently not - maybe that is a vaporware product? ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, i told you
<ech0s7> nonix4: what vaporware means ?
<tjgillespie> hi all, how do i tell apt that i have installed a dependecy manually?
<kristian1> can i store any kind of file (windows file) on my ubuntu machine, when downloading via rtorrent? filesystem: ext3/ext2/xfs
<DIFH-iceroot> kristian1: sure
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, you really should just get a pack of blank cds they are extremely cheap now
<chandru_in> onats: MySQL's data is usually in /var/lib/mysql
<kristian1> DIFH-iceroot : so the filesystem won't matter? i can still save the data?
<DIFH-iceroot> kristian1: yes
<perlmonkey> hi, can anyone tell me the status with Qpopper in Ubuntu? I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and have been unable to get Qpopper working (when I check mail client reports mail server is unavailable, and qpopper doesn't seem to be running)...any info available?
<sabayonlive-4644> ciao
<kristian1> DIFH-iceroot : ok, thanks for confirming. :)
<sabayonlive-4644> hi
<sabayonlive-4644> do you using ubuntu ?
<ILikeFedora> quit
<br0k3d> how do i know my race in USA ?
<br0k3d> In Beazil im very prould for being white
<ech0s7> nonix4: what vaporware does means ?
<br0k3d> In Brazil im very prould for being white
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | br0k3d
<ubottu> br0k3d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> br0k3d, stop
<br0k3d> sorry, sir
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire it's impossible
<br0k3d> What the race of Ubuntu programmers ?
<Yoyoto> I don't know how to install unetbootin
<chandru_in> when I go into the guest session, the guest session starts with human theme but once start up is complete, the theme is completely lost
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, to buy cd's??
<Yoyoto> paddy_eire all my CDs are at school
<sabayonlive-4644> i have ubuntu into my hd but im using sabayon live
<Yoyoto> but I can't use a wired connection there
<tc_> hi all. i have some questions about grub .. i cant get any splash image to work.. is their a person here willing to help me with that ?
<progex> quit
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, if you do not want to tackle installing from usb stick then I suggest you wait till you have cd's
<perlmonkey> whats the best pop3 server to run with Postfix?
<Yoyoto> I guess tomorrow then
<tjgillespie> anyone? is there something like /etc/apt/provided?
<sabayonlive-4644> i have a question for you
<perlmonkey> i've tried dovecot but it keeps spawning too many processes
<Yoyoto> well thanks for the help, I'm going to try to get a few hours of sleep, even though I wasted like 4
<Paddy_EIRE> Yoyoto, yeah.. otherwise this will just frustrate you and I :)
<Yoyoto> goodnight/morning
<sabayonlive-4644> ubuntu is better than sabayon ?
<Boohbah> sabayonlive-4644: no, sabayon linux is not supported in the ubuntu channel
<Paddy_EIRE> later
<Paddy_EIRE> sabayonlive-4644, do you have a ubuntu support question?
<perlmonkey> anyone any comments/suggestions on best pop3 server to work with Postfix MTA?
<Paddy_EIRE> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tokam> hi
<tokam> http://rafb.net/p/NK2wwp75.html
<tokam> what to do now?
<perlmonkey> for the benefit of mr Paddy: best ~ most popular
<brutus> Hey, my USB drive isn't mounting, even though I've selected automount from Removable Devices and Media. What's the problem?
<irooty12> hey all
<Paddy_EIRE> !de | tokam
<ubottu> tokam: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sabayonlive-4644> i dont like ubuntu for the theme
<coldstove> I changed the theme myself
<Tobias|> Why not just change the theme?
<Paddy_EIRE> sabayonlive-4644, unless you have a support question take the chat elsewhere
<tokam> thx Paddy_EIRE but i asked you in english ?!?
<sabayonlive-4644> how i can chenge my desktop
<irooty12> Hey does anyone know how to edit the screen resolution ?
<Paddy_EIRE> tokam, yes I know.. I am just trying to get you the best possible support
<bazhang> sabayonlive-4644, in the appearances preferences panel
<bazhang> sabayonlive-4644, right click change background
<sabayonlive-4644> i know this
<sabayonlive-4644> but i dont like the themes
<Tobias|> http://gnome-art.com
<bazhang> sabayonlive-4644, then what do you mean; the wm?
<Paddy_EIRE> !art
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<irooty12> Can someone help me change the screen resolution i tried from the preference but it shows only 680/480
<bazhang> irooty12, what vid card
<Speppa> hello
<sabayonlive-4644> for exemple sabayon's theme is beautiful
<bazhang> sabayonlive-4644, check gnome-look.org
<irooty12> Geforce FX 5500 256 MB
<Paddy_EIRE> sabayonlive-4644, take the chat elsewhere please
<Tobias|> sabayonlive-4644, stop trolling.
<bazhang> sabayonlive-4644, yes it is, please chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tokam> hi i had a reconnect
<bazhang> irooty12, did you install nvidia-settings
<tokam> http://rafb.net/p/NK2wwp75.html
<irooty12> Yes
<irooty12> And updated it
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | tokam
<ubottu> tokam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<krishnan> what is the name of the file that displays the "404 URL not found on this server" error in hardy?
<Speppa> I've installed the trial of clonecd, but it doesn't run: it says that I've to reboot the pc but I've already done
<kestutis> hello, where is games forubuntu??
<Paddy_EIRE> Speppa, this is not a ubuntu related question
<kestutis> who knows?
<bazhang> irooty12, which hardware driver are you using and what version of ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> !games | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Speppa> Paddy_EIRE, yes
<kestutis> 5.1
<sabayonlive-4644> i'm italian
<irooty12> verison 8.01 but what do you mean what hardware?
<Paddy_EIRE> Speppa, clonecd is a windows application
<Speppa> Paddy_EIRE, I've installed it with wine and I use ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> irooty12, 8.01?
<kestutis> im lithuanian
<Speppa> Paddy_EIRE, I know.
<Paddy_EIRE> Speppa, we dont support windows software here
<Speppa> sese bravi bravi
<wers> is it possible to login to guest directly from GDM? if so, how?
<Speppa> thanks
<bazhang> Speppa, check the appdb
<sabayonlive-4644> there are any italian ?
<bazhang> oops
<kestutis> no
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> sabayonlive-4644, /join #ubuntu-it for italian
<irooty12> bazhang yep thats what it showed in the startup i installed it via Wubi
<bazhang> irooty12, aha wubi
<kestutis> plz talk in english only
<coldstove> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<bazhang> irooty12, you mean 8.04 or 8.10
<irooty12> yea 8.10
<onats> how should i partition my 500GB hard drive? have 4GB of ram, will expand to 8..
<beastax> is kernel-pae not available in the apt repos?
<bazhang> irooty12, wubi is a short term solution in my opinion, no real experience with that one
<beastax> i cant seem to find it
<Paddy_EIRE> !pae | beastax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<bazhang> irooty12, do you  see hardware drivers in system admin
<beastax> !PAE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PAE
<irooty12> Yes  my Nivdia driver but it doesnt show there either it just show 680/480
<Paddy_EIRE> beastax, aint that to do with suse??
<quizme> i think i broke my gnome.  everything looks ugly now.
<beastax> Paddy_EIRE, apparently not
<quizme> how do i fix it ?
<bazhang> irooty12, you are addressing me? please use my nick then or I'll miss it
<bazhang> irooty12, which driver are you using
<ardchoille> beastax: I don't think so:  apt-cache search -n kernel | grep pea
<beastax> unless ubuntu just uses bigmem
<Paddy_EIRE> beastax, ah I see what you want
<Paddy_EIRE> beastax, yeah highmem or something
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<beastax> aah, its ok then, i know what im doing if its highmem
<beastax> cheers
<quizme> i think i'm using the wrong graphics setting for gnome
<quizme> how do i reinstall gnome ?
<david__> ?
<bazhang> quizme, `what do you mean
<Paddy_EIRE> beasty_, cool
<bazhang> quizme you mean the ubuntu-desktop package or something else
<quizme> bazhang: the fonts are not clear and scrips
<irooty12> bazhang i am using NVidia X Server Setting
<bazhang> irooty12, what driver; you have a number no doubt
<bazhang> quizme, that has do with fonts then
<f00fyf00f3rz> hello world
<quizme> bazhang: i'm not sure.  i right clicked to change my background image.  now the colors are not display correctly.
<quizme> i played around with a lot of desktop settings
<quizme> and i tried to install a different gnome theme
<bazhang> quizme, sounds like you need to swap out themes
<quizme> bazhang how do i do that ?
<bazhang> quizme, were you playing around with a lot of theme sets and icons sets?
<irooty12> bazhang: i am not sure do you mean the version type Nvidia Driver Version173.14.12
<bazhang> irooty12, yep
<irooty12> Yea thats it
<bazhang> irooty12, and what did nvidia-settings offer when you ran it
<irooty12> bazhang it offerd me the same as perfernce 680/480
<quizme> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> irooty12, did you enable the driver then reboot?
<irooty12> Yes i activated it and rebooted
<Boohbah> f00fyf00f3rz: my, you have a lot of zeroes!
<bazhang> irooty12, any reason to use wubi instead of a simple dual boot install?
<RAk> hi all
<quizme> when i log out, everything looks good
<irooty12> bazhang well i wanted to have windows and ubuntu so thats the proggi i knew
<quizme> but after i log in, it looks messed up
<bazhang> quizme, how do you reverse all that you done with the themes and icons sets?
<hothollas> I am trying to listen to Johnny Cash's 'Help Me' in mp3.  But I get an error saying " audio/x-asf plugin missing".  A blood clot tins is this?
<RAk> I need to install a desktop for browsing, flash/java/multimedia support for firefox, can I go for amd64 release or stick to i386 ?
<quizme> bazhang: i don't know
<Paddy_EIRE> RAk, 64bit is well supported
<bazhang> hothollas, which app
<Boohbah> Paddy_EIRE: bad advice
<Paddy_EIRE> RAk, and its currently the recommended version
<hothollas> bazhang:  movie player.
<bazhang> Boohbah, please stop
<RAk> Paddy_EIRE: even the flash banners would work nice, like no tweaking or 3rd party things would be needed ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, read up on things dude
<irooty12> bazhang any solution
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, instead of issuing blind nonsense
<quizme> bazhang: when i log into another account it looks normal.
<hothollas> bazhang:  for some reason, the icon is of  a movie and not the notes of an mp3.
<Paddy_EIRE> RAk, adobe-flashplugin
<RAk> Paddy_EIRE: ok, I check a close mirror...
<Paddy_EIRE> is now 64 bit
<bazhang> irooty12, I'm not familair with wubi; perhaps if you repeat your question here every so often someone else will be able to help sorry
<RAk> Paddy_EIRE: I had an issue years ago with flash not working on amd64 ;) that's why I asked
<bazhang> hothollas, okay
<irooty12> bazhang, kk np thanks though
<bazhang> hothollas, this is via firefox then?
<f00fyf00f3rz> boohbah: yes i do
<hothollas> bazhang: yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> RAk, times have changed... apparently Boohbah is still burning witches
<hothollas> bazhang: how do you mean, firefox?
<bazhang> hothollas, did you install the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<Flannel> irooty12, bazhang: Except the boot process itself (and the fact that hard disk access is abstracted), a wubi install is the same as any other.  Normal video issues (and fixes) apply, etc.
<hothollas> bazhang: hmm. not that I recall.  maybe update manger did it for me... :p
<RAk> so, 8.10 and 64bit version is downloading...
<Paddy_EIRE> RAk, Boohbah https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<bazhang> hothollas, not unless you instructed it to do so
<Paddy_EIRE> RAk, adobe release flash 10 for linux 32bit and 64bit lately.. its in the partners repository
<bazhang> hothollas, install ubuntu-restricted-extras from synaptic package manger
<RAk> Paddy_EIRE: I enable mostly universe/multiverse
<hothollas> bazhang:  so I would have to go to firefox add-ons?
<hothollas> bazhang: sorry.  is that a repository?
<bazhang> hothollas, not a ff add-on, via repos
<Paddy_EIRE> RAk, well enable the partners repo aswell if you want no hassles
<f00fyf00f3rz> irooty12 do you have a wubi question?
<RAk> Paddy_EIRE: I will
<quizme> if i type in sudo -u david it still prompts me for the elvie user
<Flannel> quizme: that's correct.  It needs your password
<hothollas> bazhang: when I do a search for ubuntu-restricted-extras in synaptic, it shows that ver. 10 is already installed.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0: Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [TP MII].' What does 'TP' mean?
<bazhang> quizme, you should reset to a different theme via appearances manager
<bazhang> hothollas, in browser window type about:plugins
<hothollas> bazhang:  ok did that.  what should I look for?
<hothollas> bazhang:   I see audio/mpeg
<bazhang> hothollas, do you see the mplayer plugin (also might be vlc)
<magnetron> bullgard4→ Twisted Pair
<magnetron> bullgard4→ it's the standard ethernet cable
<jm> helo
<perlmonkey> ﻿I'm having a curious problem with apache2 (running under Ubuntu 8.04).. for some reason apache stops logging and log files are overwritten to zero bytes. My thought on this is that perhaps that apache2 might be crashing and restarting, perhaps as a different user. any suggestions?
<jm> 123456
<bullgard4> magnetron: Ah! That was too simple. :-)
<bazhang> hothollas, and your system plays mp3 fine except for streaming via firefox? ie if you have one on your system and play with rhythmbox
<jm> #roms
<Flannel> jm: Please don't
<RAk> perlmonkey: or logfile size is set to 0 ?
<magnetron> bullgard4→ MII is the extensions for controlling speed and duplex
<RAk> perlmonkey: or logrotate makes a booboo
<Flannel> perlmonkey: That could be (although I'd personally think that's far fetched), probably more likely its a log rotate issue
<bullgard4> magnetron: Ok. Thank you.
<hothollas> bazhang:  yes.  all other mp3s play fine.  and this is an mp3 file, not  a stream, but rythmbox won't play it.
<RAk> perlmonkey: or no space left on the device
<hothollas> bazhang: and I have mplayer2, not mplayer
<funbitz1> anyone using utorrent with wine? how can I set .torrent files to open automatically with utorrent?
<bazhang> hothollas, did you install w32codecs from medibuntu.org ? that sometimes will help
<hothollas> bazhang: sorry, in the plugins page only mplayer2 appears, I meant to say.
<tiyowan> funbitz1: Why don't you just use one of the linux clients?
<bazhang> hothollas, you just install the package from there dont need the repo
<Tefx> good afternoon dear fellosws of u butnu im now sick fo tryign to figure this out on my own but aptitude and apt get seem to have momenumentaly screwed up i dunn were the errors are what the errors ar eand twjy the hells it isnt doign things properly lols i was wonderign if soemone could come tak a look for me
<hothollas> bazhang: please tell me that won't break my system.  sorry for the noob question.
<bazhang> hothollas, what version of ubuntu
<nachohi88> hi
<Flannel> Tefx: Please pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) the following output: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hothollas> bazhang:  gutsy
<bazhang> Tefx, what does sudo apt-get update  return please pastebin
<bazhang> oops
<hothollas> bazhang: 7.10
<nachohi88> need some help.. don't know if its a problem but
<Flannel> Tefx: actually, just pastebin this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<funbitz1> tiyowan: what are the best linux native alternatives?
<bazhang> hothollas, no its fine
<nachohi88> got 2 kernels on my grub after update
<hothollas> bazhang: I'll try
<bazhang> nachohi88, that is normal and ok
<Flannel> Tefx: What version of Ubuntu are you running? and what were you trying to o when it broke?
<tiyowan> funbitz1: I personally use Transmission. rtorrent's good, too, if you use CLI.
<nachohi88> so don't need to kill the old one? it`s not gonna cause a conflict in future or anything?
<bazhang> nachohi88, you may want to hang to an extra one
<Paddy_EIRE> nachohi88, no you do not have to.. although you can remove unneeded cruft by doing "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Flannel> nachohi88: Nope.  The only problem they cause is that they take up disk space.  Its actually safe to leave one or two around, in case of kernel regressions.  You can remove them through your favorite package manager, just remove the corresponding linux-image-[version] package
<bazhang> nachohi88, the space save is neglibile
<nachohi88> ok thanks
<quizme> i copied the .gconf file from another user now everything is normal
<quizme> i mean .gconf directory
<jim_p> woooo hooo! i found a replacement for wicd too!
<hothollas> bazhang: I get an "error: a later version is already installed".
<quizme> what's a good chat program for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> hothollas, is this a true mp3 or a drm'd version
<nachohi88> irc
<nachohi88> xchat
<SilvestreYComun> this is great
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, well you can chat to just about any program you desire ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> wanna be more specific
<KaZeR> hey guys. anyone here playing 1080p content using ubuntu?
<hothollas> bazhang: good question.  I don't know
<quizme> i don't understand
<bazhang> hothollas, that might be the issue if all others play okay
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, I recommend empathy
<bazhang> hothollas, ie that particular file and not the codecs per se
<Boohbah> quizme: irssi
<Paddy_EIRE> !info empathy | quizme
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 732 kB
<quizme> boohbah thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> and for IRC quizme if you want a gui use xchat or for cli irssi
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, Can someone tell me where the configuration for xkb is saved in Ubuntu 8.10?
<hothollas> bazhang:  I see.  I thank you for all your input.  now the next order of business is to start a ubuntu-jamaica channel
<hothollas> bazhang: thanks again for your time.  much appreciated.
<bazhang> hothollas, /msg ubottu loco
<Flannel> hothollas: There already is, actually.  #ubuntu-jm
<bazhang> ooh
<hothollas> Flannel: star.  ya large.  ya donne no!
<hothollas> Flannel: thanks
<arthur_8200> Hi
<Flannel> hothollas: Although, that seems to be the only LoCo resource listed.  You should look into setting up a proper LoCo team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams  but this belongs in #ubuntu-locoteams
<hothollas> Flannel: there is only I in the ubuntu-jm channel
<arthur_8200> I have just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and now flash and java works just great in firefox 64bit but not in opera...
<pim> Hello, since which version has Ubuntu gone to pulseaudio?
<Paddy_EIRE> pim, gutsy
<hothollas> Flannel: RIght.  a proper channel needs to be set up.  I can't exchange ideas with only myself
<Flannel> hothollas: Alright, the page is wrong then.  #ubuntu-locoteams is the place to go to ask about setting up a channel, that page also has a "Start a Team" link, which will walk you through it as well.
<pim> I seem to be having some trouble with it, it won't save my sound settings.
<hothollas> Flannel: very well. big up
<Tefx> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/85103/ apt-get update which seems to work
<Flannel> Tefx: And the sudo apt-get upgrade?  What wereyou doing when it broke?
<ardchoille> Flannel: Would being logged in as root have anything to do with that?
<Flannel> ardchoille: Not as far as functionality goes.  It's indicative of other systemic issues (lack of understanding of how ubuntu does stuff, for example) though.  Especially mixed with the "stable" repos, which may be debian specific (or may not), and also the fact that he has -proposed enabled.
<saywot> I'm trying to get   an Intrepid Ibex'ed laptop to connect wirelessly to the internet, it's got a broadcom chip but Network manager won't connect even though the drivers are installed and all the details have been entered into MN
<ardchoille> Flannel: Ah, ok
<Tefx> trying to reinstall dtc control panel
<Tefx> Flannel,
<Tefx> and then it tried downlaodign it btu it woudlent pill it dependancies which it had doen everytime before
<Tefx> and no its jsut thogows a fit when i try to downlaod anyhtign sumamt to do withthat file
<Flannel> Tefx: Alright, we're talking about dtc-postfix-courier, correct?
<Paddy_EIRE> arthur_8200, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<Paddy_EIRE> arthur_8200, take a look at that
<perlmonkey> whats the adm group?
<Tefx> im talkgin abotu the full dtc control panel
<Tefx> postfix may have eban wat screwed it up tho
<perlmonkey> adm group = root group?
<Tefx> Flannel,
<quizme> are there any other browsers better than firefox ?
<Tefx> sorry keep forget to tag ur naem into the paragraphs
<Paddy_EIRE> !better | quizme
<Flannel> Tefx: Right, the package is dtc-courier-postfix, correct?
<ubottu> quizme: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scientes_> so graphics acceleration work when doing X over the net? it must
<saywot> quizme: - Opera ?
<Tefx> no theres 2 package i can pull
<Tefx> cos i have an extra reposatory added
<BlueEagle> Why am I seeing a storm of people attempting to connect to TCP port 6914? Has anyone else seen this and know the cause?
<quizme> saywot: thanks
<Tefx> there is dtc ont he ubuntu repos
<perlmonkey> is it necessary to run any command after updating /etc/group?
<wsco> where i can get drivers for ubuntu
<Flannel> perlmonkey: adm is for system monitoring stuffs, can do stuff with /var/log, it's the 'admin' group that gives the ability to sudo
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel, I always enable proposed updates too... I know its bad advice but heh
<Tefx> which is the whoel control pael thats what i origanely used and tried to use again
<saywot> wsco: what sort ?
<perlmonkey> Flannel: excellent, thanks
<Tefx> and then there dtc-core which is the latest vertion on the custom repo Flannel
<saywot> wsco: operating systems don't need drivers, hardware does
<Flannel> Tefx: Alright.  So, can we please see what the output of `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` gives you?
<wsco> saywot: hardware drivers
<Tefx> and dist-upgrade has froze on update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-22-generic
<BlueEagle> perlmonkey: You would need to log out and back in for new groups to take effect.
<dabadan> hi, i have a logitech mx518 mouse and all keys are working (checked by typing "xev" in console). is there a way in gnome i can bind functions to it?
<Tefx> Flannel,  i woudl btu it hasent finnish and it bean sta on that for abotu 5 mins
<perlmonkey> ok. what if the user doesnt need to login
<saywot> wsco: any specifics ?, most are included when the device is installed; or when Ubuntu is installed
<quizme> does skype work for linux ?
<Flannel> perlmonkey: Also, don't manually edit groups, there's no reason to do that (wee have a number of utilities, the easiest way is `adduser user group`
<perlmonkey> quizme: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Tefx, is that english?
<Paddy_EIRE> Tefx, :P
<quizme> perlmonkey: sweet
<perlmonkey> quizme: i have it working for ubuntu
<Tefx> woudl be if i hadent just woke up
<TecR0c> What is a good router to get to make sure you secure your home network?
<Tefx> plus im dyspraxic and dyslexic
<saywot> quizme: yep, it does, you should have a look at "Skype For Linux"
<perlmonkey> Flannel: ok noted, many thanks
<Tefx> arg why the fuck has dist-upgrade froze
<Paddy_EIRE> Tefx, no probs bud
<quizme> saywot: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BlueEagle> TecR0c: Any router that supports wpa
<Flannel> Tefx: Please watch your language.  It likely ran out of space.
<Tefx> highly doutb it
<Flannel> Tefx: ctrl-c that, and check too see if it warns you about space
<Tefx> its my dedicated server my box shodul have plenny
<dabadan> is it possible to bind actions to mouse buttons in gnome?
<saywot> TecRoc: any that has WPA security
<Tefx> how can i check hwo mcuh space boot has
<Flannel> Tefx: df
<Paddy_EIRE> Tefx, df -h
<BlueEagle> TecR0c: It might still run out of space on a dedicatet partition unless you run everything in /
<Flannel> Tefx: Check / and /boot
<BlueEagle> TecR0c: Taht was meant for Tefx
<saywot> OK I'll try again: why does NetworkManager seem unable to negotiate a successful wireless connection to my network ?
<TecR0c> BlueEagle, it only needs WPA if i am doing it wirelessly?
<Tefx> yeh loposk liek boot might be otu of space losl
<Tefx> 41 used outa 46
<saywot> I have the 'restricted drivers' for the Broadcom card installed, and have tried editing connections/deleting re-creating connections
<lvdbing> what?
<Paddy_EIRE> saywot, buddy driver
<Paddy_EIRE> *buggy
<sybux> hi all
<sybux> I'm looking for a little application to create DVD cover under gnome
<Tefx> i dont realy wanna cancel dist-upgrade on initrd cos that coudl monumently cock up boot up
<Flannel> Tefx: alright, so you'll have to specify that package to be removed (you can't do any other package stuffs until you've fixed/removed the broken package)
<Flannel> Tefx: No, it wont
<Flannel> Tefx: And again, watch your language
<saywot> it wasn't buggy when I had the same driver-set installed in the same laptop running Fedora 9
<Paddy_EIRE> sybux, I already told you earlier
<Tefx> sorry
<sybux> Paddy_EIRE: ??? sure ? because I just wake up and connect
<Paddy_EIRE> sybux, hmm..
<Paddy_EIRE> sybux, well use either inkscape or gimp
<Paddy_EIRE> there are many others
<RenatoSilva> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NOE8xiC_Bo&feature=related
<sybux> Paddy_EIRE: thanks you
<saywot> assuming the driver is buggy how might one proceed to make a connection without having to resort to the horrid ndiswrapper stuff ?
<arthur_8200> Paddy_EIRE, your link is good but it only explains flash - which already works. What I am searching for is java on 64bit opera
<^wotr^biomass> sybux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452364
<Tefx> Flannel, woudl it be safe to remove the .bak up vertions of initrd
<Tefx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85110/
<Paddy_EIRE> arthur_8200, hmm
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE, sybux: Inkscape has DVD cover ... um, templates, I guess you'd call them
<RenatoSilva> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-0SjA1Qxug&NR=1
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel, sybux   yeah there is also koverartist its a kde app but looks great
<arthur_8200> Paddy_EIRE, its kind of strange.. because in firefox64 java works
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: Please don't do that here
<imachine> hey
<icesword> RenatoSilva, what's up
<BlueEagle> TecR0c: Well if you're doing it wired then the router is not the one that should be doing the security unless it's a router/firewall solution.
<imachine> got some more issues with ubuntu 8.10 bootup
<icesword> RenatoSilva, someone will ban you here
<Paddy_EIRE> arthur_8200, have you checked operas preferences?
<Flannel> Tefx: That's all the space you have in /boot?
<imachine> I migrated 8,04 to 8,10 and I have issues with NM-applet not showing up.
<imachine> it shows on my gf's account tho.
<imachine> so I'm thinking it's some local user config issue.
<imachine> I can obviously provide the error message if anyone cares to help out :)
<arthur_8200> Paddy_EIRE, yeah and also java path.. and it says "looks like correct path"... but doesn't work
<TecR0c> BlueEagle, the router is a router/firewall, however, i thought maybe using a PC as a firewall would be a better idea?
<Karn> hi, anyone know a way to have a command start on login with a delay so you can cancel if desired?
<saywot> imachine: there's a thread about the applet in the Ubuntu forum
<Tefx> yeh i didnt set it up it was set up bymy server providers
<Tefx> Flannel,
<quackquack> bonjour
<Flannel> Tefx: That's really not very functional at all.  Yeah, go ahead and remove the .bak I suppose.
<saywot> adieu
<BlueEagle> TecR0c: That depends on what features are availible on the router/firewall you already have. I'm not sure how well upnp is supported in linux or how difficult it is to set up.
<imachine> saywot, could you care to point me at the right direction ?
<Tefx> is there any way i can increase the size
<usuario> carmen
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: see them
<Tefx> in a partioner
<usuario> hola
<RenatoSilva> icesword: see them
<usuario> hello
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, its offtopic
<Flannel> Tefx: Are they on LVM?
<usuario> what is your name?
<usuario> ,mn
<Tefx> doub tit think there soskid partions
<saywot> imachine: you want me to search the ubuntu networking and wireless forum for you ?
<Tefx> solid partions*
<imachine> saywot, I'll sort it thanks
<usuario> ok
<imachine> saywot, what forum is taht tho ?
<usuario> im from to spain
<Flannel> Tefx: you can only resize partitions if they're not mounted.  So it's unlikely.
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BlueEagle> !offtopic | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TecR0c> BlueEagle, i have a netgear adsl firewall router
<usuario> hola
<BlueEagle> !es | usuario
<livebrain> ppl i'm trying to boot ubuntu for the first time. but i keep getting "sda1 does not exist" dropping to a sheel
<quackquack> french or england?
<imachine> saywot, ok got it
<TecR0c> and the firewall configuration seems to be a little limited.
<saywot> imachine; http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<livebrain> i changed the menu.lst and fstab to include sda1
<livebrain> but still no luck
<usuario> adios
<usuario> bye
<TecR0c> Do you think it would be best to go setup smoothwall or something like that ?
<BlueEagle> TecR0c: Well, what I would look for in a dedicated router/firewall was the ability set up nat, a dmz-server and upnp.
<livebrain> ubutu sees the first partition on the first pata disk as sda1 right ?
<BlueEagle> livebrain: Not always
<Tefx> flannel i havent managed to get all of the dis-upgrade but here wat my puty window didnt eat http://paste.ubuntu.com/85112/
<BlueEagle> livebrain: Wait, for pata that might be correct.
<quizme> what's the diff between xubuntu and ubuntu ?
<Tefx> Flannel, *
<Paddy_EIRE> !xfce | quicksilver_
<ubottu> quicksilver_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, ^^
<livebrain> and sda1 in grub is hd0,0 right ?
<BlueEagle> livebrain: But it might depend on the boot order set in your bios if you have a mixed pata/sata setup. Also grub gets confused really quick when you've got such a setup.
<imachine> sayyeah I got it man ta
<acdimalev> the 'sd' part of sda1 stands for "scsi disc" I believe.  if your controller doesn't register as a scsi device, it'll be hda1
<quizme> apt-get install gaim  <--- is that right ?
<imachine> quizme, pidgin
<Flannel> Tefx: so, did you dist-upgrade again and it worked fine?
<TecR0c> BlueEagle, it does do UPNP and it talks about default dmz server which i am not sure what it does?
<livebrain> i used slackware as an livecd
<livebrain> and in slack it shows the disk as hda
<Tefx> i didnt cancel it out
<quizme> apt-get install pidgin ?
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, gaim is no longer... it became pidgin
<Tefx> i left it ru nign iw asent gunan kill it on initrd from bad experiances of doign that o n my home system
<acdimalev> quizme... you aren't using ubuntu, are you
<Tefx> when i have mo cotnrol over the solid thing
<BlueEagle> livebrain: ie. some broken bioses report the pata disk as the first disk even if you're not booting from it and it seems like grub assumes that it's on the disk the bios reports as the first one.
<quizme> how do i install a *.deb file ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Tefx> i wudnt have bean able to save it so left it runnign and freeed up the space
<Paddy_EIRE> quizme, click it
<quizme> paddy_eire: thanks!
<BlueEagle> TecR0c: A default dmz server is the one all trafic not blocked or redirected elsewhere (via nat or upnp and firewall)  goes to.
<acdimalev> quizme: apt uses apt-repositories.  deb installs deb packages.  I heavily suggest reading up some bit before trying to install applications that are not within your distributions repositories.  your installation will last a lot longer if you take a bit of care.
<livebrain> this is an laptop
<livebrain> with only one disk
<icqnumber> howto display a unicode character in gedit if the the number is given i.e. u+03B5?
<BlueEagle> TecR0c: ie, I've setup my lappy as the default dmz server and if I need some ports forwarded to me I just set that up in the router and I don't need to touch the dmz.
<livebrain> and changing hda1 or sda1 in menu.lst or fstab does nothing :X
<livebrain> still the same error
<acdimalev> livebrain, what are you trying to do?
<livebrain> boot ubuntu for the first time
<BlueEagle> Tefx: One of the advantages of using a dmz server is that the router blocks (or should block) new connections from dmz to lan.
<livebrain> but it complains because sda1 does not exist
<quizme> acdimalev: where can i read about that ?  It's for install skype.  I got the *.deb file from skype.
<livebrain> but it does
<acdimalev> livebrain, the normal installation failed?
<nachohi88> what is a usplash?
<livebrain> no, it all went fine during installation
<BlueEagle> nachohi88: usplash is responsible for putting up that pretty screen while ubuntu is booting
<TecR0c> BlueEagle, sorry i missed what you said
<livebrain> first complained because of the uuid, coulnd find it
<livebrain> then i changed from uuid to sda1
<acdimalev> quizme, oh... in that case, save the deb file somewhere safe (you will want to keep it around for a long time), then install it with dpkg...
<livebrain> now complains that it cant find sda1
<Tefx> Flannel, right apts workign proeprly again but still gettign an error on dtc http://paste.ubuntu.com/85117/ and its saying it needs extra repos but isnt pullign them automaticly
<acdimalev> quizme: man dpkg, and look for -i
<nachohi88> well im trying to change that pretty screen but i can't
<nachohi88> i use startup manager
<acdimalev> livebrain, so after the installation, the boot from hard drive failed miserably.  are you trying to set up any kind of dual-booting?
<quizme> acdimalev: it's half way done installing....
<livebrain> no
<Flannel> Tefx: Those would be packaging errors with your third party repositories.  You'd probably be best off taking it up with them.
<livebrain> only ubuntu in this laptop
<quizme> acdimalev: why use dpkg ?
<acdimalev> quizme: at least the package works without any strange tweaks for you... they haven't bothered packaging it for 64-bit, so I had to repackage it myself :b
<acdimalev> quizme: dpkg manages installation of deb files.  apt uses dpkg
<imachine> so anyone, what can be done about this networkmanager applet not showing up ?
<imachine> any help ?
<livebrain> and the only way i have to install ubuntu is by pxe
<imachine> it works on my other account.
<imachine> no problems there.
<imachine> same machine
<act2bmp> hi to all, new to all this ? so I'll keep reading for now
<quizme> acdimalev: i'm using 32 bit ubuntu 8.04.  i'm too wimpy for 64 bit
<acdimalev> livebrain, you're doing a pxe installation????
<livebrain> and now i have to boot slackware also by pxe chroot and then try no figure out the problem
<livebrain> :X
<acdimalev> livebrain, sorry man, but that sucks
<wsco> where i can find programs for ubuntu
<livebrain> cdrom is broken
<acdimalev> quizme, too wimpy?
<quizme> quizme: some apps don't work well on 64 bit, and i don't want to deal with it.
<livebrain> i have in the menu.lst this: root (hd0,0)
<acdimalev> quizme, my experience is that most all applications work very well, but there is a lot of misunderstanding regarding 64-bit linux, so I understand
<livebrain> and then (..) root=/dev/sda1
<livebrain> so why does ubuntu complains about not seeing sda1 ?
<livebrain> blkid even shows the uuid and the device
<quizme> in mandriva there is a cool desktop switch that rotates the desktop like a cube.  do they have that in ubuntu ?
<nj32> ubuntu 8.10, mplayer hangs on terminal, any help?
<quizme> acdimalev: what do u mean by a lot of misunderstanding ?
<acdimalev> quizme, of the two really popular eye-candy X desktops, ubuntu uses the other one
<bazhang> quizme, yep its called compiz-fusion
<bazhang> !ccsm | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bonhoffer>  i just ran out of room on my ubuntu partition (11 GB out of 80 on my ubuntu eee) what options do i have (can i grow my partition -- how do i do a 'treesize' graphical du to see where all this space is?
<acdimalev> quizme, I have heard success stories of getting the one you are thinking of to work, but my understanding is that it can be very glitchy
<quizme> acdimalev oh... :~(
<acdimalev> quizme, two things that most people get all confused about... first is that you don't need a 64-bit application to run under 64-bit linux... Intel's old 64-bit processors required 64-bit code, but that died out
<bonhoffer> if i can resize my ubuntu partition -- how do i do it?\
<istvan> hi sll
<istvan> a
<quizme> acdimalev: wahts the 2nd thing?
<icqnumber> howto display a unicode character in gedit if the the number is given i.e. u+03B5?
<acdimalev> quizme, the second thing is that 32-bit applications can only use 32-bit libraries... the debian family only packages a handful of those libraries, so if anything else is used, they really should be distributing those libraries with the application
<Codenut> Can I assign a tty to a video card and display a bash shell to that screen to use irssi?
<istvan> hardware questions are ok too?
<nrb> is this an african os?
<istvan> nrb not really, but the name comes from there because of it's meaning
<acdimalev> icqnumber, ctrl+shift+u 03b5
<istvan> does anyone know, if I have a PICe 1.0 card and PCIe16 slot would it work despite the extra room or not?
<sgroi135> Anyone Here have any exp with Nepenthes?
<quizme> acdimalev, for example, i heard that you have to jump through hoops just to get 64 bit mysql installed.
<imachine> okay I think I fixed the thing with nm-applet on 8.10
<imachine> I'll post on lanchpad
<acdimalev> hmm… is it more "nifty" to connect via SSL or IPv6…
<icqnumber> acdimalev, thank you
<acdimalev> imachine, "the thing with nm-applet"
<wsco> Hello , where i can find programs to work in ubuntu , i'm new to ubuntu
<jrib> quizme: that's not true...
<biotrox> wsco, applications
<jrib> wsco: you should obtain all your programs from the repositories using Add/Remove Programs or System -> Administration -> Synaptic in your menus
<jrib> !software > wsco
<ubottu> wsco, please see my private message
 * istvan is waiting for some attention
<acdimalev> quizme, I have mysql installed… I typed "apt-get install mysql" and it installed.
<quizme> i'm just scared of 64bit
 * jrib is waiting for istvan's question
<quizme> acdimalev.... ok maybe it was an old post
<heruhday> hi
<imachine> acdimalev, the thing I mentioned a few minutes ago.
<imachine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/273860 this thing
<istvan> jrib: thanks, I'm wondering if I can use a PICe 1.0 card in PCIe 16 slot. it fit,s but there's loads of room left
<jrib> quizme: the only real issue that I can think of for desktop users at this point is the lack of a java plugin from sun, but 64 bit users can just use the icedea plugin
<jrib> istvan: ask ##hardware
<acdimalev> quizme, usually reports like that come in when somebody is using something experimental (like… debian unstable), or when somebody has installed a bunch of software incorrectly.
<istvan> thanks
<imachine> now there is only nvidia issues and we should be well okay on the run :-)
<quizme> acdimalev: i heard Ruby's memory footprint is much larger with 64 bit too.
<acdimalev> imachine, that looks nasty
<acdimalev> quizme, knowing Ruby… probably.
<acdimalev> quizme, I would expect it to nearly double
<Koordin> hi, i'm wondering what is the difference between 'cat file' and 'cat <file'
<sidcley> bom dia
<cha1n> does anyone know if a ubuntu live cd would be able to mount a software raid 0 oin xp pro?
<sidcley> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<jrib> !br | sidcley
<ubottu> sidcley: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> Koordin: nothing
<acdimalev> Koordin, 1. the 'cat' application actually opens the file 2. bash opens the file and pipes it into 'cat'
<Koordin> "cat <file" is equivalent to "cat file | cat" ?
<acdimalev> Koordin, unless you have cat installed with the setuid bit, which is not the default and would be very odd if you did, there is no effective difference.
<jrib> Koordin: you get the same result but it isn't obtained in the same way
<Koordin> acdimalev: yes but there is difference between "cat <file >file" and "cat file > file". i don't understand why the first command delete the content of file
<acdimalev> Koordin, but, if for some reason you actually did have cat installed setuid, "cat file" would work for files that you don't have permission to where "cat < file" would not
<Koordin> ok
<Koordin> actually i was just wondering why does "cat <file > file" delete the content of file
<acdimalev> never read from and write to a file in the same command
<acdimalev> it is bad practice and very difficult to tell what order the read/write will occur in
<acdimalev> and thanks to copy on write, it can sometimes be extremely confusing
<acdimalev> use a temporary file instead
<Koordin> acdimalev: i know, but this is just an exercise
<cousteau> wel, cat <file will read the content of file, and if you write it to file (>file), then file will be deleted
<leo> exit
<Koordin> cousteau: because it has nothing to read anymore ?
<cousteau> because the first time it writes to file it completely rewrites it
<neil_d> I notice that 8.04 has the 2.6.24 kernel will this be upgraded to the 2.6.25 kernel any time soon ?
<Koordin> cousteau: yes but why he doesn't write the content of file within it ?
<Nith> can I trust ubuntu's use of an NTFS drive yet?
<anasmar> Hola gente :D
<Flannel> neil_d: No
<array> is anyone aware of a utility to mount .vhd (virtual hard disk) in linux?
<acdimalev> Koordin: I am surprised that you aren't losing the contents of the file on both commands.  far as I am aware, the moment you point a redirect at a file, the contents of the file are destroyed, and then the individual commands are executed
 * cousteau thought that .vhd were VHDL files
 * dapper-daniel is searching someone using USBIP
<acdimalev> array, if you look around, there are some notes on how to use a very odd mount command to perform a loop mount to a file with a given offset
<neil_d> Flannel: ahhh ok ..... just reading the docs for the highpoint RocketRAID that say they have a driver in the 2.6.25 kernel
<Koordin> acdimalev: actually "cat file > file" is not allowed by my shell
<array> neil_d: thanks, i ended up finding something - i can run VHDmount in CrossOver :)
<acdimalev> array, if you find a clean way to mount the contents of a hdd iso, please let me know :)
<acdimalev> Koordin: not allowed?
<Flannel> neil_d: New Ubuntu versions are the times you get new kernel versions.  Jaunty will have a newer one, for instance.
<korogiannos> Any improvements to Intrepid since release?  I'd like to convert my family PC from XP.  I know hardy works perfectly but am considering Intrepid.  Is it too early? have the "teething problems" been sorted?  Thanks for your input.
<Koordin> acdimalev: "cat: toto: input file is output file" but i have not understand yet why the content of file is not rewritten when i do a "cat <file > file"
<Djerkaf> So, I just realized, Ubuntu is the worst thing ever happening to me. But still, I want to test something else before going back to XP. I want a simple OS, that just works. And I want to be able to use some quick remote manegement program like xvnc4viewer. What should I try?
<acdimalev> korogiannos, seems to be running fine for me.  so long as your family PC isn't a laptop, I'd recommend it.
<Flannel> korogiannos: What are you looking to upgrade to Intrepid for?  There's nothing wrong with sticking to Hardy until 2010 (or until something comes out in Ubuntu you absolutely need)
<cousteau> there's a way to cat <file >file without deleting it
<korogiannos> ﻿acdimalev: Thanks.  anyone else?
<acdimalev> korogiannos, even if it is a laptop, I'd recommend it, but I have had oddities with brining my computer out of hibernation at new locations with different wireless hotspots.  it just isn't smart about it.
<cousteau> something like sh "cat <file" >file
<korogiannos> Flannel: That's the main reason I'd stick.  "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<cousteau> useful when you want to sed a file
<neil_d> cousteau: would 'tee' help
<Koordin> cousteau: i'm not trying to rewrite file, i'm just trying to understand the command "cat <file >file"
<obst__> couch
<acdimalev> cousteau, not trying to be rude, but if somebody tells you that one end of a hammer is for banding nails in and the other is for plying nails out… would you really ask if there is any way to do both with a single side of the hammer?
<obst__> couch
<chfwiggum> cat >> will append it
<cousteau> it's easy: cat <file: write the content of file
<tiyowan> Djerkaf: What sorts of problems has Ubuntu been giving you?
<Koordin> cat <file writes the content of file in stdout
<cousteau> >file: delete file and write the output of the previous command
<Koordin> yes
<Koordin> and the output of the previous command should be the content of file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cousteau I am not awake and just got here but here is a basic command I use example..  lsb_release -a > ~/Desktop/Ubuntu_Version_Info.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Ubuntu_Version_Info.txt
<cousteau> so if you delete 'file' then when you 'cat <file' there's nothing to write
<acdimalev> Koordin, where you aren't understanding this is that pipes and redirection get handled before anything is actually executed
<Koordin> ok
<Guest83237> hi guys
<Guest10245> may i ask a question plz?
<tiyowan> Djerkaf: Because I switched over a week ago from Win XP; and sure, it took me the better part of the week to get everything tweaked, but ealmost everything is working quite well now.
<Jack_Sparrow> cousteau >> appends and does not overwrite what is there
<sybux> anyone know how to print on a Dell inkJet 928 ? I'm connecting throw samba
<Guest10245> i have problem with my wireless
<acdimalev> so you are destroying the file for writing before the cammands you are trying to run actually read the file in
<Koordin> so it opens and deletes file before doing "cat <file" ?
<Guest10245> anyone? :(
<chfwiggum> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tiyowan> !ask | Guest10917
<ubottu> Guest10917: please see above
<imachine> acdimalev, what does?
<Nith> cousteau: i'm pretty sure that it does some things in parallel, so you're right that you cant cat < file.txt > file.txt
<imachine> the graphcis or the nmapplet ?
<imachine> I think it's fixed
<Koordin> ok thanks everyone
<cousteau> yes, but >> would append file to file, then append "filefile", then "filefilefilefile" ...
<imachine> I'll take a look at it in a sec.
<imachine> ]
<imachine> ;]
<FloodBot2> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest83237> when i tr to install fglrx drivers i have several options:fglrx, x11-driver-video-fglrx, fglrx-(kernel version), which one of this is really a kernel driver, and what are which one of this for?
<UnknownUser56> Guest10245,What is it ?
<acdimalev> imachine, this looks really nasty.  I don't think I've personally seen it, but it just does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/273860
<acdimalev> imachine, I felt a need to comment on it
<Guest10245> i have problem with my wireless
<Guest83237> when i try to install fglrx drivers i have several options:dkms-fglrx, x11-driver-video-fglrx, fglrx-(kernel version), which one of this is really a kernel driver, and what are which one of this for?
<Koordin> and why does "cat >file" wait input from stdin ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest83237 Please hold down the repeats and wait for an answer
<Nith> Koordin: because you haven't specified a file for cat to cat.. thus it uses standard out
<Nith> *standard in
<Koordin> Nith: ok
<Guest83237> Jack_Sparrow, this was not a repeat, but i change something, you see?
<acdimalev> a lot of bad manuals written by evil people suggest using cat as a cheap way to populate files without a text editor, via stdin
<Nith> Jack_Sparrow: do you know anything about dependability of ntfs on intrepid?
<acdimalev> since then, nano and pico became commonplace on boot discs
<Jack_Sparrow> Nith I have not heard of any issues
<Nith> Jack_Sparrow: many thanks :)
<Guest10245> anyone? :(
<Djerkaf> tiyowan: I have given Ubuntu a chance a couple of times before too, but it never has worked properly. Every time there has been some error that no one could explain, some problem no one could solve. This time, I have Ubuntu on a laptop. I wanted to connect a TV. I was told to reboot. I did, and now my maximum resolution is 800x600, and I can't seem to fix it back...
<acdimalev> Nith, writing files is still not recommended, but generally works.  do *not* open a file with an application directly on an NTFS partition
<chfwiggum> Guest10245: r u kidding?
<Guest10245> no
<engie> Hi. After going to the Hardware Drivers panel my system is "Searching for available drivers" and a progress bar is bounding back and forth at 0%. An apt-get update works fine in the background. What is this trying to do and can I work around it?
<catmando_> hey, could someone on itrepid have a look and tell me what the version of glx-new in the repo is?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<cousteau> echo `cat <file` >file
<Jack_Sparrow> THe programming discussion should probably be moved to a more appropiate channel
<cousteau> this writes the whole content of file before starting to write to file
<acdimalev> catmando_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tiyowan> Djerkaf: Hmm...that's quite odd, really.
<Guest83237> Hi guys, when i try to install fglrx drivers i have several options:dkms-fglrx, x11-driver-video-fglrx, fglrx-(kernel version), which one of this is really a kernel driver, and what are which one of this for?; anybody knows about this?
<jrib> !info nvidia-glx-177 | catmando_
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-177 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 177.80-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 8721 kB, installed size 25168 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Nith> acdimalev: so I've i'm building a dual boot system, I should still keep my data partition with fat32 then?
<Leefmc> Question: How can i disable Alt+Drag window movement?
<jrib> !nvidia > catmando_
<ubottu> catmando_, please see my private message
<Nith> acdimalev: where data partition is a third that sits between the os's
<Jack_Sparrow> Nith I keep a fat32 around
<jrib> Leefmc: system -> preferences -> window   will let you change alt to super or ctrl
<Jack_Sparrow> Nith It does not matter where it is, it will be fine, while you are creating partitions, add a seperate one for /home
<acdimalev> Nith, I personally copy files between my NTFS and ext3 partitions.
<Leefmc> jrib: Ah thank you. It was driving me nuts.. it wasn't listed under keyboard shortcuts.. heh
<Djerkaf> Is there some quick way to reset Ubuntu, so everything is like after a fresh installation?
<blip-> hi all, I need some help configuring remote access for mysql on ubuntu 7.04, I'm editing /etc/mysql/my.cnf ... an online guide says I should add the line "bind-address=YOUR-SERVER-IP"....  is the IP meant to be the IP of the machine that has mysql running on it ?  or the client machine that will access the mysql db remotely ?   thanks
<sladen> Djerkaf: what told you to reboot?  Anyway, System->Preferences-Screen Resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> acdimalev yes, but that requires the extfs driver in windows..
<jrib> Djerkaf: if you just want to reset your user's configurations, create a new user
<Leefmc> jrib: Ouch.. can i disable that somehow? I dont want ANY functionality like that heh.
<quizme> it says "New restrictued drivers in use.  In order for this computer to function properly, Ubuntu is using driver software that cannot be supported by Ubuntu.  <--- what's does "cannot be supported by Ubuntu" mean ?
<acdimalev> Jack_Sparrow, no, I mean that I do all my copying from Linux
<jrib> Leefmc: not that I know of.  Check metacity keys in gconf-editor and look at metacity's source depending on how badly you want to do that
<quizme> i just enabled my video card's driver to be enabled... one downloaded from ATI Radeon
<Roberto2> hola
<Leefmc> jrib: See modifier+drag is very useful in 3D (Rotating/Moving/Zooming/etc) and having the inability to use one of those is a huge limiting factor.
<Djerkaf> sladen: I set my TV as second screen, and I was told to reboot
<jrib> Leefmc: super is probably free though
<Djerkaf> sladen: The screen resolution "window" doesn't do anything for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> acdimalev How does that help in sharing files to our windows os?
<Leefmc> jrib: Ugh.. i hate when there are design decisions to force "ideas" onto people.
<Roberto2> alguien habla español??
<jrib> !es | Roberto2
<ubottu> Roberto2: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Leefmc> jrib: Well, it wouldn't be if i had the ability to use it, but gnome isn't letting me use it apparently. Feels like windows deciding whats best for me :o
<acdimalev> trying to connect via IPv6… this should be interesting.
<Ace2016> Anyone know how to install vista after linux and not destroy the bootloader?
<sladen> Djerkaf: do you still have the TV plugged in?
<jrib> Leefmc: I assume if you put something random into /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier you might get the desired effect
<Djerkaf> sladen: No.
<mooncup> ﻿DCC SEND "ffɦʞɔfɟ" 0 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> Ace2016 ou cant... but easy enough to fix
<Leefmc> jrib: I'll take a look, thanks
<sladen> Djerkaf: have you rebooted since unplugging the TV
<Djerkaf> sladen: Yes.
<Djerkaf> sladen: Have tried to change drivers, but no change.
<sladen> Djerkaf: have you clicked "detect displays"
<Ace2016> i thought i read somewhere that vista didn't nuke the mbr when you install it
<Djerkaf> sladen: Yes.
<Nith> Jack_Sparrow: I intend to mount this middle partition as my /home and in windows, as my "My Documents"... so if I'm reading and writing alot then fat32 sounds like the better choice, no?
<sladen> Djerkaf: oh right.  what have you tried to change it to?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nith you cant use fat32 for home
<acdimalev> hah, nice.  /whois acdimalev
<Djerkaf> sladen: I'm not at that computer now, but I set it to some Ati Radeon thingie, because I found out that is what's inside the computer.
<hoonteke> how do I access teh pulseaudio control panel in intrepid?  in hardy, when I started pa, there was an icon in the systray but now I don't see much.
<jrib> hoonteke: is paprefs what you want?
<sladen> Djerkaf: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  which will ask it to run the driver autodetection again
<Nith> Jack_Sparrow: "sorry, as the "Documents" folder in my /home... I keep my /home for settings and temp files only
<hoonteke> Ace2016: was this perhaps an MS blog?  I'll bet Vista plays nice with other MS products
<Jack_Sparrow> Nith ntfs for our windows, a fat32, two ext3 one for root and one for home plus a last couple gig for swap which probably wont get used much
<Ace2016> oh
<Djerkaf> sladen: I did try that...
<Djerkaf> sladen: But, then my keyboard stopped working completely
<hoonteke> jrib: perhaps, but ... I dont' see it on my system
<hoonteke> is that an extra package I have to install?
<Djerkaf> sladen: So I guess I have to reinstall. But then I want to try something different...
<jrib> hoonteke: yes
<Nith> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I'll use a similar structure. Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<acdimalev> and yet it has just occurred to me… if I am connected via IPv6, I'm not going to be able to direct-connect to anybody on IPv4, huh.
<sladen> Djerkaf: try it without the '-phigh' and you will be given an option to confirm each step in the autodetction (such as selecting a different keyboard)
<jrib> sladen: I'm not sure that's true anymore
<sladen> jrib: what isn't true
<hoonteke> jrib: ah, that's more of what I want, but I'm want the screen that lets me redirect already playing streams
<Djerkaf> sladen: I forgot this part before I asked my question here. After rebooting the last time, - after the reconfiguring, the keyboard didn't work, and therefor I couldn't login :( I fucked it up.
<jrib> hoonteke: don't know then.  Figure out what the command was on hardy
<Djerkaf> sladen: But, is there some OS I should try, that is more user friendly than Ubuntu...?
<Jack_Sparrow> sladen dpkg-reconfigure is different in intrepid than previous versions of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Djerkaf offtopic
<jrib> sladen: that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will offer you those configuration options you are mentioning
<sladen> Djerkaf: reboot, select "(single user mode)" from the boot list and enter the reconfiguration here
<dex> #polska
<Djerkaf> sladen: I'll try that. Thanks.
<botanicus> Djerkaf, u can try OpenSUSE, but Ubuntu is pretty good I think. And of course OS X, it's pretty cool.
<dex> join #polska
<botanicus> Hey guys.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > botanicus
<ubottu> botanicus, please see my private message
<not-op-bot> cat: /aber/jqh8/irssi/ascii/dcc.txt: No such file or directory
<botanicus> I have problem with sound in 8.10
<jrib> not-op-bot: huh?
<sladen> jrib: perhaps you should try running that command yourself before making statements about what it does or doesn't do (hint, it won't break your system as it'll be reconfirming the settings you already have)
<botanicus> Jack_Sparrow, he was asking, I just reply.
<not-op-bot> oops jrib
<not-op-bot> something broke
<Jack_Sparrow> botanicus I told him he was offtopic when he asked which should have been a clue to not answer that line of questioning
<botanicus> Permissions are OK, I guess some drivers are missing. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> sladen we have many times.. and I think we know it better than you do
<botanicus> Jack_Sparrow, OK, sorry
<cousteau> when will be a Jaunty LiveCD out?
<nachohi88> people need help
<Jack_Sparrow> cousteau 9.04
<nachohi88> my uplashes doesn't load
<jrib> sladen: ok, I just did.  Now you try.  See if it offers the option to select a video driver
<nachohi88> tried everithing
<hoonteke> jrib: padevchooser is what I was looking for.  But weird, I wonder why the pa team has decided to split up pa into so many packages and not install them per default?  huh
<cousteau> i mean, not the final one, but an alpha or beta
<nachohi88> not even with startup manager
<Jack_Sparrow> cousteau /j #Ubuntu+1 for that
<cousteau> ok
<nachohi88> any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> nachohi88 please tr patience and wait for an answer and ou need to form a better question with info about what you did other than I did everything..
<jrib> hoonteke: probably because most people won't use that functionality I guess
<Roberto2> i don't idea
<DarkKnight> hey just have a look at this and tell me what do u think about this....
<sladen> jrib: agreed, it does no longer present the video driver upgrade (it should however (hopefully) fix djerkaf's keyboard issue)
<Roberto2> ok
<ascii_> quick question people, trying to install ubuntu intrepid server onto my server, but my cd-rom is gone, so i was trying to do it from a usb, but it complains about my cd-rom, so i can't install it, any tips?
<jrib> sladen: configuration for the keyboard no longer happens in xorg.conf and settings there will be ignored without the server flag.  I think 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' reconfigures that stuff though
<Jack_Sparrow> ascii_ how did you put it onto the usb
<nachohi88> ok i use startup manager so to change the uplash but any of the new ones doen't work... just the original one
<cousteau> download the cd image, mount it and install from it
<ascii_> Jack_Sparrow, used unetbootin..
<cousteau> the alternate cd iso
<jrib> s/server flag/proper server flag
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cousteau> ..ok, forget about what I said, I was thinking on upgrading
<ascii_> Jack_Sparrow, that was how i did it..
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ascii_> but when i boot and start installing, it's complaining about missing cd-rom(prob because it needs the files), but those are on the usb..
<vac> Just a question: Is there a better power management for a Dell insp 1501 on Ubuntu Hardy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ascii_ I had a script somewhere for iso2usb that worked on earlier versions..
<Jack_Sparrow> ascii_ Not sure if this will help bt... Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<catmando_> i think i'm going mad
<Lasiv> how does Ubuntu handle "non-free" packages?
<ascii_> Jack_Sparrow, i'll give it a go, thanks :)
<catmando_> why isn't sudo /etc/init.d/gmd stop, followed by restarting x drop me to the command line?
<Lasiv> i'm just wondering if it's going to stay sitting on my system if I refuse to pay during the install, etc
<vac> <Lasiv> I hope you'r joking :))
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasiv There will be no request to pay  ... cute
<jrib> Lasiv: you're using the wrong definition of "free"
<jrib> !free | Lasiv
<ubottu> Lasiv: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Lasiv> vac: i'm just being cautious
<Lasiv> I need "unrar" and I have a free and a non-free version
<hoonteke> Lasiv: that's non-Free as in Free (what a lot folks think of as open source)
<Lasiv> questions before doing something = good :)
<vac> Look at Ubottu... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasiv ou can safely get the non-free and be charged
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: eh?
<catmando_> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib Morning...
<Lasiv> Jack_Sparrow: I assume that's a typo
<Jack_Sparrow> yes..
<Lasiv> k
<Lasiv> thanks
<vac> sorry have to go...
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasiv Just proves I need that first cup of coffee.. brb
<Lasiv> no worries
<catmando_> so, anyone?
<zohreh> hello
<catmando_> what am i missing - i can't see why doing /etc/init.d/gdm stop _wouldn't_ kill the running X session
<guyarye> I have a question about vlc, I am using a skin and I can't remove it or go to settings
<guyarye> What can I do?
<zohreh> i have question about socket programming in c++ , who can help me?
<quizme> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<quizme> awesome stuff.
<lahori> where is tcl lib directory located?
<jrib> zohreh: try ##c++
<lahori> where is tcl lib directory located?
<ardchoille> Wow, so far Intrepid has recognized everything I've plugged into it.
<jrib> ardchoille: try your toaster?
<lahori> lol
<jrib> lahori: why?
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori Please hold down the repeats and wait for an answer
<DarkKnight> hey just have a look at this and tell me what do u think about this....
<ardchoille> jrib: hehe
<DarkKnight> hey just have a look at this and tell me what do u think about this....http://ossarchives.blogspot.com
<lahori> jrib: i need to install Tile and it says put it in your tcl lib directory
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight please post a description along with any link you post into the channel
<lahori> am new to linux, ubuntu 8.10
<core10> hai blh knln nggk
<E-XtraCt> how can i get the HD's numbers ?
<matt____1> When using rsync over nfs, it starts out at like 12MBps,but then goes down down down to like .5Mbmps. This is on a single 1.5gb file. I think I remember something about fstab that makes nfs faster?
<Jack_Sparrow> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ardchoille> !blkid | E-XtraCt
<ubottu> E-XtraCt: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lahori> why are linux applications have such fancy names
<Jack_Sparrow> E-XtraCt uid's or did you want   sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L
<blip-> hi all, where can I find the logs of apache/php to check for errors on ubuntu ?  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> blip- #apache is a better source of answers on that
<Wesleysld>  /var/log/apache2/    then access.log (thats by me)
<sancho21> I couldn't install Ubuntu 8.10 on Joybook Benq R43. How to solve this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > sancho21
<ubottu> sancho21, please see my private message
<blip-> ok thanks
<Wesleysld> or errors.log or something
<E-XtraCt> is this GRUB entry should work ? http://pastebin.com/ma0f6ccb
<Jack_Sparrow> blip- not trying to run you off, just point you to better answers to your questions
<blip-> np,  thanks :)
<lahori> what's the best and most alike mIRC irc client for linux... i've tried xChat / Konversation but am still not comfortable... I tried mIRC with Wine but that does not give a 100% compatibility too... anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> E-XtraCt http://pastebin.com/d30c9ee4b
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori Try kvirc, but xchat can really be made to look and work as good as mirc which is what I used to use
<lahori> hmmm
<lahori> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> E-XtraCt did I lose you?
<lahori> i'll try kvirc
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori do you just like the screen layout or what on mirc
<lahori> huh, i just installed kvirc with apt-get... it installed but it did not appear under Applications > Internet...
<zabbadapp> IR-reciever in Nova T-500 seems to have stopped working all together, i.e. not even show up in dmesg ... I did a test install of 8.10 a week ago and then it worked (same hardware), but now after the reinstall it's gone. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori try and do it from cli
<lahori> Jack_Sparrow: cli ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori here is a screen of my xchat..  and cli = from terminal..   http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxchatjackspartd4.png
<lahori> Jack_Sparrow: its cool
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori Which one
<lahori> Jack_Sparrow: the screenshot
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori Like I said, xchat is very flexible
<lahori> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i believe so... but it would take me some time to get used to the linux environment.. been using windows all my life...
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori a client is a client.. OS  really does not enter into it that much
<lahori> Jack_Sparrow: how can i add kvirc with cli?
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori did you get kvirc to run..   test by typing kvirc in a terminal window
<lahori> Jack_Sparrow: lol it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> lahori If you like it, you can create a launcer on your desktop etc
<lahori> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i would do that.. thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cma_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thiebaude1> hi cma_
<guyarye> I have a question about vlc, I am using a skin and I can't remove it or go to settings
<gaelfx1> I am having trouble updating, this is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/d9724d9b How can I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelfx1 have you added or changed any of your sources?
<gaelfx1> guyarye: sounds like you will have to edit the config file or do a complete reinstall
<gaelfx1> Jack_Sparrow: not recently enough for that to be the cause
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelfx1 I would start by sudo apt-get update      and see if that helps
<gaelfx1> Jack_Sparrow: that's the error that update gives :S
<Jack_Sparrow> gaelfx1 then take a look at sources, something in there is the prob
<alnayyir> where do I add my resolutions to my xorg.conf? none were added by default.
<churl> this is probably an easy fix, xfmedia player wont play audio/video, audacious wont play audio, but totem is working fine.
<Buzzzz> gaelfx1: tried an autocelan from apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> alnayyir that is the NEW xorg..  YEa, I hate it too
<gaelfx1> alnayyir: if you're using 8.10, that's not the way to do it
<Tefx> hey guys im havign soem realy anoyign problems that are still ocuring ive removed the added reposertory i thoguth maybe causign the problem btu that hasent helped im tryign to instal DTC web panel off the ubunto repos and it keeps failign whictch it hadent in the past any ideas on how i can fix this
<gaelfx1> Buzzzz: I'll try that now, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzzzz why would cleaning out old debs help that problem
<webas> hi.. :) how to install same files in another pc..that i got from Aptitude install -d ?
<Tefx> im willign to give peopel ssh acses to the box to help me check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > webas
<ubottu> webas, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Tefx Which version of ubuntu
<Tefx> 8.04
<webas> am thanks but i dont understand which command line i should run jack_sparrow
<Tefx> on a dedicated box
<Buzzzz> anyone here who have managed to get 8.10 the switch between 2 sound cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> webas that clone factoid has the commands in order
<Jack_Sparrow> Tefx Please use the pastebin to post the errors for us
<Tefx> cos the installation had worked before btu id made a monumental co*k up lols so i removed it all to retsratt the installation and it worked again i made the cock up once again btu n a diffrent place so removed it exsactly the same way i had before and nwo aptitude is throwign errors also it removed the dependancies it had downlaoded ont he first time and wont pull the dependancies this time
<andresmh> anyone knows where i can change the icon of the volume control? (this one: http://thinkdavid.net/upload/screenshot.png)
<atb101010> I need some help!
<andresmh> i'm using the mac4lin theme and it looks very pixelated
<Tefx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85169/ Jack_Sparrow
<andresmh> i'd rather not have it
<Jack_Sparrow> Tefx If you change the repos and install things that hose up your system, returning the sources to supported ones wont fix the problems
<webas> i still dont understand and the first command line didnt worked.. :| its complicated
<Tefx> yes btu the thign is
<Tefx> there is nothgin left of dtc on the system
<Tefx> or nto atleats what i can find
<Tefx> ill do a dbupdate and lclate again and scheck
<thiebaude1> andresmh: just change your icon theme
<usser_> Tefx, did u delete dtc-common as it suggests
<Jack_Sparrow> Tefx delete that deb in /var/cache and try again
<Buzzzz> Tefx: if you try to force remove it?
<Tefx> doen doen and done
<churl> this is probably an easy fix, xfmedia player wont play audio/video, audacious wont play audio, but totem is working fine.  am i over looking an easy fix here?
<Tefx> ive tried it all lols
<atb101010> trying to build my first linux system from scratch from barebone system: dual hard drive in raid0 configuration in the BIOS
<Jack_Sparrow> Tefx Did you manually delete  /var/cache/apt/archives/dtc_0.25.3-2ubuntu1_all.deb        ?
<Tefx> yep
<Buzzzz> atb101010: try to stay away from software raid if you can
<DarkKnight> hey just have a look at this and tell me what do u think about this....http://ossarchives.blogspot.com    this is my blog containing some posts from this IRC itself....i just need feedback
<alnayyir> software raid is the devil and brings only tears to its followers.
<atb101010> managed to install ubuntu 8.04 lts desktop on hard drive, managed to boot a couple of times from hd, but then started to experience problems
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Stop doing that..  thanks
<andresmh> thiebaude1, i just want to change that particular icon though, I went to System > Preference > Apperance and Ican't find it there
<gaelfx1> yeah, autoclean still gives the same error
<atb101010> ubuntu did not seem to recognize raid0 setup in bios so disabled raid function in bios, then all hell broke loos
<thiebaude1> andresmh: click customize and then on the top row, is it there?
<gaelfx1> I've had similar problems, but if the error is a parse error, it usually gives a line that got garbled somehow, but this time I have no idea where the problem is
<thiebaude1> icons
<atb101010> can't even boot linux from cd-rom
<annibal> Ciaoo A TUTTI
<atb101010> what to do?
<ardchoille> andresmh: There's a help thread for Mac4Lin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916410
<ardchoille> andresmh: are you trying to change the main menu icon?
<Jack_Sparrow> atb101010 changing raid in the bios will have no effect on your cdrom booting a livecd
<thiebaude1> andresmh: it should be easy as just changing your icon theme
<zabbadapp> if I boot the 8.10 iso from usb and run dmesg, the T-500 IR-reciever is there, but if I boot my installed 8.10 (even with the same 2.6.27-7 kernel), it is gone from dmesg!
<Tefx> yes done that jack
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: i just got here. what happens with your dvd/cd drive?
<andresmh> ardchoille, thiebaude1: i only want to change the volume control icon: this one: http://thinkdavid.net/upload/screenshot.png
<atb101010> getting Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 when I try to boot from dvd
<DasEi> ﻿atb101010: check if your bios is set to boot from cd first
<ardchoille> andresmh: That should change when you change the icon theme
<thiebaude1> andresmh: im not sure how to just change the volumn icon
<DasEi> ﻿atb101010: fd0 is floppy, uncheck that in bios
<atb101010> yes, dvd is first boot device
<atb101010> dont have a floppy installed on my system
<atb101010> think it should be disabled in the bios
<andresmh> ardchoille, i know it would change if i change the icon theme, but i don't want to change the icon theme, i just want to change that icon
<Jack_Sparrow> atb101010 I have had that many times , if you wait, you should see it error on the floppy drive twice, pause then finish the install
<ksbalaji> I want to have iso image mounting privilege. When I give mount command, I get message: only root can do that.
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; my efforts where only for providing solutions to other ubuntu users and also that i may learn from it.....so i just wanted to know what people think about it....
<ardchoille> andresmh: is that a screenlet?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight that is why we have other ubuntu channels for chat..
<zabbadapp> is it possible to rollback an update? I'm sure the latest v4l update broke the IR-receiver ... :-(
<IdleOne> ksbalaji, use sudo
<atb101010> jack: error keeps repeating
<DasEi> !sudo | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; i didnt get u??
<andresmh> no ardchoille, it's what pops up when i press the volume up/down button on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> atb101010 Is this a dell or hp computer?
<ksbalaji> IdleOne, I know I can use sudo. But how to get that privilege for myself?
<webas> hi.. :) how to install same files in another pc..that i got from Aptitude install -d ? im not good at linux so i want a simple way ;\
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Simply put, please dont do that in here
<atb101010> jack_Sparrow: building my own system from scratch
<IdleOne> ksbalaji, sudo is how you get the priv.
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: i had the same problem. it's a bug in the kernel version the installer uses
<ardchoille> andresmh: Hmm.. I don't know about that icon, but I know the volume icon in the panel changes with the icon theme: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/temp/scr-20081209.png
<IdleOne> !clone > webas
<ubottu> webas, please see my private message
<atb101010> gigabyte ga-ex58 mobo, corei7 920
<ardchoille> andresmh: Try asking in the Mac4Lin thread I posted to you earlier
<DasEi>  ksbalaji : you could change it, but I'd prefer it  sudo (safer)
<Jack_Sparrow> atb101010 there are many command line modifiers that may help...
<Buzzzz> Tefx: what will happen if you try to remove dtc-commin?
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; ha...u still understand what I was saying or that I didnt get wat u r saying.......i just wanted 2 get feedback and know what improvements i could do...
<gaelfx1> Jack_Sparrow: Buzzzz: I tried autoclean, but still the same error, always, any other ideas about how to fix?
<Buzzzz> Tefx: what will happen if you try to remove dtc-common?
<webas> aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'  idleone this command doesnt work :|
<a_n_d_r_e> !ubotu xvidcap
<ksbalaji> IdleOne, the problem is, when I use sudo to mount, the files inside iso mounted folder are not easily accessible for my use.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu xvidcap
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight and I told you NOT to do it in here..
<a_n_d_r_e> !xvidcap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap
<a_n_d_r_e> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; ok tell me where i can do it
<Buzzzz> gaelfx1: what was teh problem again :) ?
<a_n_d_r_e> !anything
<RatPackSopra> guys I've heard that my loss of my dvd drive might have something to do with me using the 64bit version. If I decide to use the 32 bit version and I'm using wubi will I pretty much be starting from zero? I hate to think that all the tweaks I've done will be lost.
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Tefx> dtc-common isnt on anymroe
<thiebaude1> lol
<a_n_d_r_e> lol
<Tefx> that got purged remove last
<gaelfx1> Buzzzz: haha, that's ok: http://pastebin.com/d9724d9b
<ardchoille> gotta love the bot :)
<ksbalaji> IdleOne, DasEi I find permissions problem after using sudo to mount.
<churl> this is probably an easy fix, xfmedia player wont play audio/video, audacious wont play audio, but totem is working fine.
<nitrofurano> hi! do someone has experience on drawing random wallpapers with a script (from sdlBasic, Shoebot, etc.), and using cron for updating them? i'm having problems with it...
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: i had the same problem. it's a bug in the kernel version the installer uses. there is no way that i know to fix that. i tried forwards, backwards, upwards, sideways... etc. but i did manage to get ubuntu installed thanks to LjL on here!
<TABASCO> Hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight look at the other ubuntu channels and find an appropriate channel .. -server or -chat -offtopic, but even then they may say no..
<Buzzzz> gaelfx1: you are using sudo rigt?
<a_n_d_r_e> WASSSSSUPPP!!!!
<RatPackSopra> what string line command will bring my dvd back to life?
<gaelfx1> Buzzzz: yep, I learned that one a long time ago :D
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: can you give me some tips?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzzzz note that he is logged in as root when he does that
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; thanq
<ksbalaji> IdleOne, DasEi for example, Totem says I cannot open a certain file - you do not have permissions! it says.
<DasEi> ﻿ksbalaji:change permission of folder it's to,   see man chown or man chmod
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: do you have a usb memory stick?
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: i might
<DasEi> ﻿ksbalaji:is it your cdrom ?
<Buzzzz> gaelfx1: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332671
<ksbalaji> DasEi, it is a iso image file of a DVD movie.
<TABASCO> I have an Inspiron 1525n with and a HP Color LaserJet with network and memory card slot. It is possible to access the memory card via cifs through the network. On a Kubuntu 8.10 this works fine, but the Ubuntu 8.10 I'm on here causes some problems: I can mount the memory card via nautilus but when I open an image, Eye of Gnome tells me "Invalid Argument". And then the card is no longer accessible as soon as I haven't remountet it..
<DasEi> ﻿ksbalaji:where did you mount it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> atb101010 here are some of the modifiers.. noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, pci=nomsi
<Kamar> quit
<nitrofurano> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=gnome-schedule-users&max_rows=25&style=ultimate&viewmonth=200812&viewday=13
<ksbalaji> DasEi, I mounted it on a directory under my home folder. Still I have problem using sudo.
<TABASCO> When I mount it with the mount command it works fine, but I don't want to mount it always again. Nautilus mounts it via gvfs.
<Jack_Sparrow> nitrofurano Please dont post a link without a description
<DasEi> ﻿ksbalaji:sudo chown ksbalaji /path/mounted                   , assuming username and path (gotta change it according to your environment)
<sancho21> I have one partition of windows named c:. I want to install Ubuntu, can I let LiveUbuntu partitioner create a new other partition for Ubuntu from that c: partition?
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: you'll need it, and you'll have to use a utility called  unetbootin   it will write the installer onto the usb memory stick, and then make the stick 'bootable'. you will then need to figure out how to set your BIOS to boot from the usb stick
<sancho21> Is it safe?
<timoma> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> sancho21 defrag your windows drive... twice.. first
<nitrofurano> sorry - it's about a doubt i'm having with cron and generative wallpapers - http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=gnome-schedule-users&max_rows=25&style=ultimate&viewmonth=200812&viewday=13
<DasEi> sancho21: how much free space is on c?
<sancho21> 70G
<churl> help please :) this is probably an easy fix, xfmedia player wont play audio/video, audacious wont play audio, but totem is working fine. im guessing i deleted something i needed, maybe part of xmms?
<DasEi> sancho21: defrag, then rezise, quite safe
<ksbalaji> DasEi, thanks. But how to have privilege of using mount for myself please?
<Soliloquial> I have both gnome and kde installed, and for some reason, kde is using gnome window decorations (usingn gtk-window-decorator). What gives?
<Buzzzz> gaelfx1: or this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/51937-aptitude-problem-problem-mergelist.html. thou it sounds abit dangerous to try
<horstle> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> sancho21 I still prefer partition magin for editing ntfs partitions
<atb101010> onetinesoldier: thanks will look into that...
<sancho21> Jack_Sparrow, what do u mean?
<sancho21> partition magic?
<Jack_Sparrow> sancho21 I still prefer partition magic for editing/shrinking windows-ntfs partitions
<sancho21> I don't have one
<sancho21> DasEi, resize using Ubuntu partitioner during Ubuntu installation?
<gaelfx1> Buzzzz: looking into it, thanks for the help with your googlefu
<RatPackSopra> uh about my DVD issue ...I can reboot and the drive will open and close, but as soon as I try to run a disk in it, it goes black and will not even open. I'm using the 64bit version of 8.10 and I read a thread that says it might have something to do with my 64bit version. I'm pretty sure there is a string line command that can "speak" to my dvd drive, but I'm do not know what it mght be. Could someone give a few things to try???
<atb101010> onetinesoldier: btw is there a way to reformat my hard drives from the bios and start from scratch all over again
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: you're welcome
<DasEi> ﻿ksbalaji:I don't ge you , you want to mount as normal user ? I can't recommend - would have to add user to group mount
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: hmmm, i don't think so, not that i know of.
<timoma> I have a Vista partition with music, now I could play from there with totem and Rhytmbox but now I can't anymore :s, it loads the playlist, loads the file, but doens't play, Audacity says when I try to play something there there is a 'error loading sound device, check the output-settings of the device', the sound when I login works fine, youtube etc works fine too, I've fucked up something but what?
<zabbadapp> how t.f. do I make a user on the local machine able to shut it down when multiple users are logged in, without giving a password??
<RatPackSopra> language man please
<DasEi> sancho21: when running installer, it will suggest that, or could also use gparted from live cd
<Buzzzz> gaelfx1: ok. if you solve it please send a mess.
<Jack_Sparrow> sancho21 the ubuntu installer is excellent, but there is no accounting for what problems may already be on your windows partition,  So have a backup of anything you cannot afford to lose
<dmiglar> hello#
<sancho21> Thanks
<IdleOne> !language > timoma
<ubottu> timoma, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> zabbadapp: If the user is logged in via GDM they can do it by default
<recon69> ﻿onetinsoldier: you can change partitions from bios , you should use a boot disk of some sort
<ksbalaji> DasEi, thanks for the group mount - advise. I shall use it cautiously.
<recon69> ﻿onetinsoldier: soory that should read cant
<Jack_Sparrow> zabbadapp Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<timoma> sorry IdleOne
<DasEi> ﻿ksbalaji:why don't you simply mount with sudo ?
<nspyr> hello
<timoma> anyone?
<Buzzzz> timoma: the partition is mounted?
<RatPackSopra> anyone, anyone?
<timoma> yeah
<gaelfx1> Buzzzz: well, you were right about it seeming dangerous, but rm-ing the lists did the trick
<gaelfx1> Buzzzz: I think the problem is that things never download properly in China
<Buzzzz> gaelfx1: cool :)
<gaelfx1> Buzzzz: thanks much man!
<ksbalaji> DasEi, as i said, I have problems using the files inside mounted image folders - permission problem every time. I thought it would be better to have the privilege to use mount. Now I think of using chown,chmod. Thanks.
<zabbadapp> Jordan_U: sorry, well the user "htpc" is logged in automatically via GDM and has the default group "mythtv". I have added it in the policy to be able to turn off with multiple users. Still get the passwd window if a second user is logged in via NX.
<Buzzzz> timoma: can you play any mp3s?
<DasEi> ﻿ksbalaji:if this are permanent mounts, think of taking them in fstab and then allow user access by default
<nspyr> should ubuntu see a windows home edition partition?
<RatPackSopra> If there is a different channel that might be better suited to help me with my CD/DVD issue I'll gladly try it, but I don't where to go. I asked about his issue last night and never got a response and I really need some help.
<zabbadapp> Jordan_U: (but it does work if none is logged in via NX)
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji What about setting the mask in fstab for those mounted partitons
<DasEi> nspyr: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> RatPackSopra #alsa is good for sound
<BoogieBoo> Hellow
<RatPackSopra> Jack_Sparrow, THANK YOU
<nspyr> DasEi: just automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<timoma> Buzzzz, no
<phuz> I a directory on a server that i want to move to another server, i hear rsync is good for this.  I'm not quite sure how to use it though, whats the best way to copy a few thousand files quickly?
<timoma> even when I put a cd in my drive it shows the songs, but isn't able to play them
<BoogieBoo> I have problems trying to install themes. All the packets I download are rejected "No valid theme", also when I try to open them with Fileroller I get an error "NULL", all are gz format. Please any idea????
<DasEi> nspyr: if they are not listed in fstab, they won't automount, in terminal do : sudo fdisk -l             to list all partis
<zabbadapp> Jordan_U: (I should also say that I have no experience with the policy editor what so ever)
<DasEi> nspyr: graphically you could watch em with gparted
<BoogieBoo> Should I install something else in order for fileroller to understand GZIP files or what???
<nspyr> DasEi: well i want to do it from live
<Buzzzz> timoma: what is the result of apt-cache search gstreamer ?
<nspyr> is the desktop cd also a live cd?
<DasEi> nspyr: same
<Jack_Sparrow> BoogieBoo usually you drag and drop the tar onto the theme manager window
<Jack_Sparrow> nspyr yes
<ubuntu008> nspyr: yes
<DasEi> nspyr: standard installer, yes, live cd
<Buzzzz> timoma: you still have the bad and ugly plugins?
<nspyr> thats good
<BoogieBoo> Jack_Sparrow, that's I thought, so far I tryied 16 pakets and I get the same results
<timoma> I think so, never downloaded plugins except for some proposed ones (for windows formats)
<nspyr> you think ubuntu is better for seniors?
<DasEi> umm ?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoogieBoo ou said ou were tring to unpack them?
<ubuntu008> nspyr: yes
<timoma> oh Buzzzz  wait ^^
<nspyr> hehe i think so too
<ab-k2> HI
<xylog> when my Lenoveo T60p laptop comes out of suspend the screen doesnt come back on, but I can ping it on the network
<timoma> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad - GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set
<timoma> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg - GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set
<timoma> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc - GStreamer documentation for plugins from the "bad" set
<timoma> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly - GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set
<timoma> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-dbg - GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set
<FloodBot1> timoma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timoma> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-doc - GStreamer documentation for plugins from the "ugly" set
<ksbalaji> DasEi, thanks for the idea of allowing user assess - fstab. I do not know much about tinkering there however. Hi! Jack_Sparrow - nice you responded. Please tell me about setting the mask in fstab for the mountpoint - inside my home folder please.
<BoogieBoo> Jack_Sparrow, yes, that is what I tried after the bad results from the theme administrator; so when I was trying tu unpack them I get "NULL" error
<timoma> oeps, forgot it contained newlines
<nspyr> ubuntu is good for seniors. someone should write an article about that
<Tefx> is there any way to use wilde cards in the rm command
<BoogieBoo> SO WHY Fileroller can't open GZIP files?
<phuz> nspyr, why don't you?
<Ximal> is there any possible way for me to have my secondary network card in my pci slot #2 to share my connection ? I'm wanting to have my cable modem to myself mostly and to share my net to my secondary card so my gf can use the net at same time as me..
<Buzzzz> timoma: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu008> nspyr: why not you?
<nspyr> phuz: ok :lol
<chfwiggum> Tefx: sure try rm -R /*
<nspyr> i shall
<Ximal> !timoma > ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timoma
<DasEi> ﻿ Ximal:easy, put in second nic...
<chfwiggum> Tefx: better dont
<Ximal> !ubuntu-restricted-extras > timoma
<ubottu> timoma, please see my private message
<phuz> Tefx, Yeah, don't do that command
<IdleOne> !op chfwiggum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op chfwiggum
<ardchoille> Tefx: I usualy do "rm $(find . -name *,del-*)" to remove all *,del-$date files on the system
<phuz> Beacuse that will mess your system up pretty good
<Ximal> DasEi: ... i have a second nic in.. i just don't know how to go about making my pc into the share ... or router..
<IdleOne> !ops | chfwiggum
<DasEi> !ics | ﻿ Ximal
<ubottu> chfwiggum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ﻿ Ximal: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ab-k2> who can speak chinese?
<chfwiggum> Tefx: im sorry, i thought it was funny:( this will kill all your data
<ajay> hi everybody ? how to write java programs in lunix and in which soft
<BoogieBoo> I CANT EXTRACT GZIP FILES WITH FILEROLLER
<DasEi> ab-k2: !cn
<DasEi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jack_Sparrow> BoogieBoo Lose the caps..
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, lose the caps
<pkundu> ajay, do u need an ide
<timoma> Buzzzz, should I reboot :$ ?
<ajay> ya ide
<BoogieBoo> uupss, sorry
<ubuntu008> join #ubuntu-cn
<ksbalaji> ajay, linux please not lunix?
<ab-k2> thanks
<pkundu> ajay you can use netbeans
<Buzzzz> timoma: can try.. did the restrited thig install?
<timoma> yeah
<timoma> doesn't make a difference
<ajay> netbeans for linux
<Buzzzz> timoma: restricted
<ajay> jr
<ajay> ok
<leachim6> hey, when I'm mapping global keyboard shortcuts in gconf-editor how can I map the windows key
<lokys009> http://pastie.org/338865 any help would be appreaced
<leachim6> <Win> <Windows> <Super> <Meta> ?
<falstaff> Hi
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, dont need to extract them usually, just drop on theme manager; alternately you can read the instructions where you got them
<ubuntu008> falstaff: hi
<ab-k2> join #ubuntu-cn
<phuz> leachim6, Super is what the key is typically called in Linux systems
<Ximal> !firestarter > ximal
<ubottu> Ximal, please see my private message
<phuz> So, yeah, use <Super> instead of <Windows> or anything like that
<BoogieBoo> bazhang, droping them I get an invalid theme error, and I tried so far 15
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, these are 3rd party themes, and not all of them work. Use at your own discretion
<Buzzzz> timoma: try a reboot then..
<timoma> k
<BoogieBoo> bazhang, but 15???
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, complaining wont get you quicker help.
<phuz> I still use Super as the name for the key instead of Windows, even when in Windows shops
<pkundu> ajay, http://wiki.netbeans.org/InstallingNetbeansUbuntu7.04
<phuz> I tell people "Alright, hit super pause" and they are like "what"
<exitman> Hi, is this channel also for beginners?
<BoogieBoo> bazhang, complaining where? I just said I tried so far 15 diferents packets from ubuntu-themes.org and neither of them worked; SO it seems I got a probeme here
<jrib> exitman: of course, everyone is welcomed
<IdleOne> exitman, yes it is
<exitman> thx
<phuz> exitman, it's a channel for users of all experience levels
<churl> this is probably an easy fix, xfmedia player wont play audio/video, audacious wont play audio, but totem is working fine.
<exitman> Cool.
<churl> gotta a question?
<phuz> Yeah, if you have a question, feel free to ask
<phuz> And don't ask to ask, just ask.
<lokys009> http://pastie.org/338865 any help would be appreaced
<Jack_Sparrow> BoogieBoo No, it is a problem of people not kowing what themes to pick and themes that are poorly writeen and often incomplete .. Most show a screenshot that is nothing like what ou will get
<IdleOne> exitman, few rules to follow. Watch your language, be polite and patient, try to help others if you can
<Jack_Sparrow> lokys009 Please dont post a link without a description of the problem
<leachim6> yeah, it's <Super> thanks
<BoogieBoo> Jack_Sparrow, I agree with you about that, but even that I cant open the gzip files either!!!
<lokys009> http://pastie.org/338865 i cant download and install mysql
<phuz> lokys009, Please paste your /etc/apt/source.list so we can take a look at that
<phuz> sources.list rather
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > lokys009
<ubottu> lokys009, please see my private message
<exitman> I have a major problem. I have an old IDE harddisk, 80 GB in size which is connected via an IDE-USB adapter to my usb port: fdisk -l tells me: /dev/sdd1               1        9964    80035798+  83  Linux
<Buzzzz> churl: installed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, honey catches more flies than vinegar
<BoogieBoo> Jack_Sparrow, that's why I asked the fileroller issue
<zabbadapp> Is it possible to roll back an update? I think the last v4l update broke my T-500 dvb IR-receiver (because it works if I boot the 8.10 iso from usb, "try-before-you-install"-style).
<churl> Buzzzz: thanks for the responce!
<BoogieBoo> bazhang, what???
<Buzzzz> timoma: worked?
<timoma> Buzzzz, thanks! it works!
<exitman> I am not sure whether I encrypted that drive with truecrypt or not.
<Jack_Sparrow> BoogieBoo But ou clouded the question by bringing up themes not working...  run fileroller from cli and look for an error
<Buzzzz> timoma: mp3s and such are starnge some times
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, we are volunteers. no need for the ???? multiple question marks and exclamation points.
<churl> Buzzzz: i didnt have that installed, what's the story on it?
<lokys009> phuz my sources.list http://pastie.org/338872
<Buzzzz> timoma: one shouldnt need to rebbot
<exitman> I can not mount that drive. What can I do?
<churl> lots of libs
<timoma> hehe, stupid licences again i guess?
<Buzzzz> churl: it will get you mp3 and such formats
<john47> anyone use gnome conduit?  I have a question about it
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, many themes are poorly written and you need to follow the instructions where they come from
<churl> Buzzzz: is that something i should have already had installed?
<timoma> maybe totem etc didn't shutdown properly before I loaded them again, but whatever, it works now, thats most important
<bazhang> BoogieBoo, more than 15, likely 150 are not well written.
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, please tell me about setting the mask in fstab for the mountpoint - inside my home folder.
<onetinsoldier> exitman: well you need to say how you are trying to mount it and what happens when you do try
<BoogieBoo> I understood that the themes could be not well written, ok; BUT why I can't extract the gz files either?
<Buzzzz> churl: prob no since they arent installed by default due to licens rectrictions
<john47> anyone use gnome conduit?  I have a question about it, thanks.
<claudio> guis u help me?
<BoogieBoo> And I JUST installed a new fresh Ubuntu 8.10
<BoogieBoo> I mean, I dind't play around with the distro yet
<IdleOne> john47, ask your question. don't ask to ask, if someone can help they will try
<claudio> i need help
<churl> Buzzzz:  ahh, but xfmedia was working in the past, (playing video) and now it's not! any idea?
<DasEi> !ask | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<claudio> yes i must go to ubuntu italy
<Buzzzz> churl: what kind of media?
<exitman> onetinsoldier: root@twister-desktop:~# sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdd1 /mnt/ntfs
<exitman> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<exitman>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<exitman>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<exitman>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> exitman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Buzzzz> churl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<churl> Buzzzz: avi file
<IdleOne> claudio, /join #ubuntu-it
<claudio> thanks
<IdleOne> prego
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji the mask will set the sers permission on the mount..    I dont even know if man mask will show anything about it..
<john47> got it, sorry.  Earlier versions of conduit (0.3.6) allowed it to sync between evolution and google calendar.  New version doesn't list GCal as one of the data providers.  Anyone know why or how I can get it working again with evolution's calendar?
<pkundu> exitman, it say wrong fs type
<Buzzzz> churl: avi files could be many different formats..
<onetinsoldier> pkundu: he got kicked
<Buzzzz> churl: both divx and other types
<pkundu> oh ok
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, thanks I shall dig up man -mask etc..,
<Inman> avi is a file type correct me if i am wrong
<exitman> pkundu: what does that mean?
<BoogieBoo> FUCK YOU ALL
<IdleOne> bye
<churl> Buzzzz: good to know, didnt fix my issue :(
<exitman> How do I know whether I encrypted the drive or not?
<pkundu> ur partition is not ext3
<onetinsoldier> exitman: oh! you're back... you are specifying the wrong filesystem type with the -t option
<exitman> ?
<Buzzzz> churl: ok.did you install the restricted formats?
<churl> Buzzzz: the only thing i can think is that i installed xmms and deleted it, might that mess up audicious?
<qwerty1> hello i have a SIS Mirage3 graphic card on my packard bell laptop
<churl> Buzzzz: yep
<onetinsoldier> exitman: mount -t ext3   should be   mount -t ntfs
<pkundu> exitman, the partition ur trying to mount is not ext3
<qwerty1> i ve tried a lot but anthing worked
<et32273> exitman: maybe  file -s /dev/sdd1   can tell you the filesystem type
<qwerty1> what can i do
<qwerty1> now
<Buzzzz> churl: which gstreamer packages do you have installed
<churl> Buzzzz: how do i check
<ksbalaji> Usually this channel used to be polite.
<exitman> root@twister-desktop:~# file -s /dev/sdd1
<exitman> /dev/sdd1: data
<recon69> ﻿Buzzzz: try the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<qwerty1> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<john47> Gnome Conduit question, if anyone uses that: Earlier versions of conduit (0.3.6) allowed it to sync between evolution and google calendar.  New version doesn't list GCal as one of the data providers.  Anyone know why or how I can get it working again with evolution's calendar?  Thanks in advance.
<et32273> exitman: hmm
<churl> ksbalaji: now there's all sorts of riff raff up in here!
<IdleOne> ksbalaji, it still is but sometimes people get frustrated and they forget about manners
<lokys009> http://pastie.org/338865 i cant download and install mysql..i dont know how to fix this
<onetinsoldier> ksbalaji: don't let one single bad apple ruin the whole bunch of apples here
<qwerty1> Hello could anyone help me?
<Buzzzz> churl: fireup synatic and search
<exitman>  /dev/sdd1               1        9964    80035798+  83  Linux
<churl> Buzzzz: k :)
<et32273> exitman: partition type does not say anything
<ardchoille> qwerty1: You need to specify your issue or you may not get an answer
<Buzzzz> churl: or do dpkg --get-selections |grep gstreamer
<IdleOne> john47, maybe #evolution can help
<onetinsoldier> exitman: ok, so you partitioned and formatted it to ext3 then??
<IdleOne> john47, perhaps not
<john47> IdleOne: good thought, thx, I'll try
<churl> Buzzzz: .10 libs and other stuff  |  will do
<IdleOne> john47, it is empty
<bushwakko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/251730 <-- I get this bug, but the last activity on this bug is from august... this seems pretty severe as it's an LTS release
<john47> IdleOne: oh, doh, thx.
<qwerty1> ardchoille: My hardware is SIS Mirage3
<Buzzzz> churl: and the bad and ugly omes?
<Buzzzz> ones
<john47> IdleOne: That just shows you how flawless Evolution is! lol
<IdleOne> john47, lol
<qwerty1> ardchoille: There is nothing written in my Xorg.conf
<exitman> onetinsoldier: I can't remember. I used truecrypt extensively in the past. I only use one password always. But it doesn't work.
<ardchoille> qwerty1: that is normal, the new xorg config is pretty bare
<churl> Buzzzz: not all the packages with bad or ulgy but some
<qwerty1> ardchoille: I can't even use VESA
<ksbalaji> bye. Long live Ubuntu and apples (apple?)
<Buzzzz> churl: got gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<qwerty1> ardchoille: It will be enough for me to use VESA
<exitman> What does: root@twister-desktop:~# file -s /dev/sdd1
<exitman> /dev/sdd1: data
<exitman>  tell me? That the partition is not encrypted?
<churl> Buzzzz: yes sir
<et32273> exitman: it just tells you that file isn't able to determine the filesystem of that partition
<ardchoille> qwerty1: I'm actually not able to help with that
<brokenbyzero> Anyone familliar with Ideazon's "Zboard" ?
<exitman> et32273: So is there any way I can find out whether it is a truecrypt encrypted partition?
<Buzzzz> churl: do you got liblame?
<churl> Buzzzz:  one sec
<et32273> exitman: so i guess it is encrypted, but i cannot help you with truecrypt. never used that.
<recon69> ﻿bushwakko: that bug is marked as a duplicate , go to bug #216756
<onetinsoldier> exitman: well, if you did the  file -s  command as et32273 said, then it doesn't show anything for the filesystem type as he said.. it should look like this...
<bushwakko> recon69: yes, I found it eventually, but still, the damn bug there isnt fixed either
<exitman> I don't want to format the disk and then one minute later find a piece of paper where I took a note" don't format disk western digital xzy"
<onetinsoldier> exitman: /dev/sda8: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (large files)
<churl> Buzzzz: didnt find liblame in synapic
<bushwakko> recon69: they started in april and said "trivial bug" and put medium priority on it, and didnt fix it. now im here in december and cant install gnome on my server
<clavinova> hi..
<Buzzzz> churl: you can try to add http://www.medibuntu.org/ repos for more media codecs
<rammstein> hi
<onetinsoldier> exitman: yeah, i can't help with truecrypt either.. sorry
<clavinova> i'm newbie
<exitman> :(
<churl> Buzzzz: if it helps, i can play mp3's with exaile just fine
<clavinova> please tell me more about this OS..
<IdleOne> clavinova, www.ubuntu.com
<Buzzzz> churl: ok. but not with audacious
<IdleOne> clavinova, wiki.ubuntu.com
<recon69> ﻿bushwakko: appears to be a workaround in the bug report, and it reported as fixed in intrepid , so progress is being made
<webas> how to test if apache2 works correctly? are there any tests?
<churl> Buzzzz: yep  i think i messed something up, hence xfmedia player not working right anymore,
<clavinova> in indonesian?
<clavinova> hehehe
<clavinova> :D
<bushwakko> recon69: should be fixed in the lts release though
<churl> Buzzzz: i was trying out different apps for a winamp like player, so i was installing and uninstalling lots of things
<recon69> ﻿webas: open the web page on localhost is a simple test, put your ip address in as a web address in your browser
<IdleOne> clavinova, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndonesianTeam google is your friend :)
<Buzzzz> churl: try this install libxine-extracodecs
<clavinova> ok thanks for idleone..
<ardchoille> churl: audacious is good for the winamp/xmms look, it can even use xmms skins
<Buzzzz> churl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241527
<gregL> webas: go into firefox and on the adress line type in localhost if it says  It works  It's good to go..
<gregL> er address line
<recon69> bushwakko: I agree, probably will be eventually as well.
<webas> ah yes..
<bushwakko> recon69: aye, still, 7 months is a little to long. anyway, I may actually just upgrade to intrepid
<Pretto> is ok put a dns server in te same machine as firewall??
<recon69> bushwakko: well, intrepid has it own unique bugs :)
<bushwakko> recon69: any deal-breakeres I should know of?
<Buzzzz> churl: got  libxine1-ffmpeg on your system?
<churl> Buzzzz: having trouble adding http://www.medibuntu.org/ to sources
<jpastore> does anyone here have experience with remastersys or mkisofs ?
<Buzzzz> churl: ok patrebin your sources
<Buzzzz> pastebin
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<banteng> what is the best 3d games in ubuntu?
<churl> Buzzzz: first time paste bin'ing
<jpastore> can someone help me out with mkisofs ?
<nibbler> whats the problem?
<pkundu> jpastore, wat you want to know
<funbitz1> guys, what about a daemon tools equivalent in ubuntu?
<ikonia> funbitz1: just mount
<jpastore> nibbler, I took my hdd that's in my laptop, converted it to an external (totally functioning and everything is fine.) installed a 320G move my home dir to a 1tb backup and followed the instructions at: http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/capink.html but I'm at the point of making the iso and it's complaining that the boot/grub/stage2_eltorito is missing
<churl> Buzzzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85185/
<J-_> How does using telepathy-haze(connection manager that uses libpurple) differ from Pidgin now? Does it make anything better than it would be using Pidgin regularly?
<Buzzzz> churl: still running gutsy?
<cars__> banteng: it really depends on what you like.  "best" is subjective.  what do you like to play ?
<churl> nope :( intrepid
<funbitz1> ikonia: thanks. is there a graphical mount tool? i'm not much of an expert...
<churl> Buzzzz: no 8.10
<ugeman92> #PuntoTorrent
<Buzzzz> churl: ok try to comment out all gutsy related rows
<ikonia> funbitz1: for what your expecting, not really (that I'm aware of)
<jpastore> nibbler, I'm looking at the man pages and the -b option that's specifies the eltorito boot image, point to boot/grub/stage2_eltorito  is that the file in my directory cd structure or the image in my /boot/grub ?
<ardchoille> churl: "proposed" repos are discouraged
<ikonia> funbitz1: I know thats not what your looking for
<Buzzzz> churl: and do an apt-get update
<churl> Buzzzz: k
<nibbler> jpastore: no idea
<veloc1ty> funbitz1, there is gmountiso
<allsystemsarego> funbitz1, Gmount-iso
<veloc1ty> :)
<jpastore> pkundu, sorry did you need me to direct those questions at you too? I know things go by quick on here =)
<jpastore> nibbler, k thanks anyways
<Buzzzz> churl: you should prob remove the proposed ones too
<cars__> funbitz1, there is also a tray applet for GNOME that assists in mounting, as well
<churl> Buzzzz: so just add a "#" ?
<Buzzzz> churl: yes
<funbitz1> velic1ty, allsystemsarego:  ok, the exact command line: Gmound-iso "xxx.iso" ?
<funbitz1> cars_: how do i find that?
<ruadh> Hi all.
<allsystemsarego> funbitz1, it's a GUI app
<funbitz1> aaaa
<funbitz1> sorry
<level15> hi. i have a creative zen 16 GB. When plugged in, lsusb reports it as  041e:4157. But gnomad, kzenexplorer and amarok fail to see it. Any clues on what might be missing?
<allsystemsarego> funbitz1, apt-get install Gmount-iso
<ruadh> How does one open xchat-2.8.0.tar.bz2 file?
<ikonia> ruadh: it's a compressed archive
<idejmcd> how can i listen to DRM files in ubuntu?
<allsystemsarego> funbitz1, apt-get install gmountiso
<ikonia> ruadh: if you don't know how to open it you shouldn't be trying to build it
<onetinsoldier> ruadh: there some gui apps to open it, such a file-roller
<ikonia> idejmcd: drm is locked to a device
<hololight> I have a possible bug associated with the 'fast user switch' applet. should I report this to the main ubuntu bug tracker or try to find a bug tracker for the applet itself?
<idejmcd> ikonia: how do you mean?
<onetinsoldier> ruadh: and then there is the 'tar' command for the command line
<funbitz1> allsystemsarego: thanks a bunch :)
<recon69> ﻿idejmcd: think the realplayer will play DRM files , but not ones you dont have access to
<ikonia> idejmcd: drm is normally locked to a device Eg: downloaded in itunes means you can only play it on your ipod/itunes on your laptop
<cars__> funbitz1, assuming you're running gnome, the widget can be found by right clicking the top panel and selecting add new widget...
<ardchoille> hololight: are you using GlobalMenu?
<ttwhy> Hi, does someone know why Eclipse 3.4 dont make it into ubuntu? and is there any DEB way to intall the 3.4 version
<idejmcd> ikonia: i download audiobooks from audible.com, they come protected with DRM that can be playedin windows media or  itunes.  i know there's a way to strip the DRM but
<brokenbyzero> Quick question, I have a port open in my router, and it says it's open when on windows..but on ubuntu it says it's closed.  Any ideas?
<Tefx> php dosent seem to rlelise somthign its tryign to use is no longer in system and the program im tryign to isntall nwo isnt pullign the dpendancie how can i work around this
<cars__> funbitz1, from there, select disk mounter and click add to panel
<ikonia> idejmcd: depends what the drm software is if you can play it in ubuntu
<churl> Buzzzz: updated!
<allsystemsarego> idejmcd, try opening them in audacity
<hololight> ardchoille: no
<ikonia> idejmcd: I'm not aware of the site you got them from so don't know
<ruadh> onetinsoldeier: How do I use the 'tar' command ?
<Buzzzz> churl: nice.. any difference?
<ikonia> idejmcd: but seeing as linux / open source isn't really into the spirit of drm , I doubt it will be built into many apps
<allsystemsarego> idejmcd, those are .wav files renamed to a different extension
<ardchoille> ruadh: man tar
<ikonia> ruadh: man tar - but you shouldn't be trying to build xchat from source if you don't know how to untar the package
<ikonia> ruadh: you'll cause more damage
<oskar-> brokenbyzero:  what do you understand under an open port in a router? is it a nat-router and do you have a port forwarding?
<ruadh> ok
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: you should read a guide about it on the internet.. but i will tell you a little about it. ok?
<churl> Buzzzz:  still havnt added medibuntu the update didnt download anything  (the source.list only needed 3 cases commented out)
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: a guide about what ?
<Tefx> in aptitude hwo can ir equest it reinstall a program
<funbitz1> cars_: I'm running the default ubuntu 8.10. right-clicking the top panel doesnt show me "add new widget", only add to panel, etc...
<brokenbyzero> I have port forwarding set up correctly, the problem seems to be isolated in Ubuntu.
<onetinsoldier> oops... wrong nick.. sorry ikonia
<ruadh> thanks all :)
<banteng> what is the best 3d games in ubuntu?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: no problem
<Buzzzz> churl: ah ok
<exitman> does anybody know whether there is a truecrypt chat channel?
<cars__> funbitz1, sorry, it's add to panel
<allsystemsarego> brokenbyzero, netstat -antp
<onetinsoldier> ruadh: you should read a guide about it on the internet.. but i will tell you a little about it. ok?
<churl> Buzzzz: video is working in xfmedia now!
<allsystemsarego> brokenbyzero, will show you which app has opened which port
<recon69> ﻿brokenbyzero: well ubuntu does have a default firewall with alll ports closed, that will stop portforwarding from working on that machine
<Buzzzz> churl: happiness :)
<urz> hello.  I have poor vision and am curious about gnome-mag.  I don't use gnome though.  Is it much usable with something like ratpoison?
<Tefx> arg there a monumental co*k up happenign with php can any one give me a hand
<LilEndian> join #windows
<allsystemsarego> urz, compiz has a desktop magnifier
<hololight> ardchoille: for kicks, ill throw out the bug here.... when pidgin is running there is no problem, but if pidgin is not running, all the options except logout are missing... (no restart, shutdown, hibernate, etc)
<urz> compiz?
<SeanTater> Is it possible to have both standard and adhoc mode VAP's running in madwifi?
<churl> Buzzzz: audio is wokring in xfmedia too!  where was the issue?
<allsystemsarego> urz, compiz is a component in Ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: ok,,now i feel i should say something.. now, how is he going to learn to unpack and compile stuff? i learned the same way he is wanting to here.. i came on irc and someone helped me, in the channel for my nix distro
<ardchoille> hololight: I've not used pidgin, can't comment :(
<Buzzzz> churl: dunno.. maybe libxine thingy
<churl> Buzzzz: still no luck with audacious
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: and now he left!! :-(
<a-9> I have a notebook with sis graphics chipset. However, if I use sis in section Driver (xorg.conf) gnome does not even let X stay up. With vesa it works, but I can't get 1280x1024 resolution. When I try to watch videos they look terrible as well. A
<a-9> Any idea ?
<hololight> ardchoille: but that is what is odd.... if a program is not running, it wont work.... if it is.... then it works..... it is completely backwards
<Buzzzz> churl: strange
<ardchoille> churl: I believe installing ubuntu-restricted-extras is what helped me get things going as far as media players
<webas> i think my sound doesnt work.. any help how to check if everything is fine?  At KMIX i turned all to max..and no mute...
<gnusar> does anyone know where the keyboard presettings (Germany, Turkey, Finland... :P) are locatet and whether they are easy to manipulate? or is there an easy way to set single keys manually?
<mG> ex-chat
<urz> so you recomend compiz for magnifying with ratpoison?
<exitman> Does anybody know if there is a truecrypt irc channel?
<cars__> funbitz1, but the applet is very useful.  I use it all the time.  It is actually one of the reasons I use GNOME over another WM
<ikonia> !channels > exitman
<ardchoille> exitman: I searched, didn't see one
<ubottu> exitman, please see my private message
<cars__> webas: do you have digital or analog speakers?
<churl> Buzzzz: thank you so much for the help!!
<churl> ardchoille: thank you too !
<crispy--> Can anyone help me with this problem I posted on ubuntuforums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6367216
<Buzzzz> churl: got audacious to work now?
<churl> Buzzzz: nope
<ardchoille> churl: yw :)
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: hello? did you see my question?
<webas> its notebook x51l cars__
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: look at your private messages as it's not appropriate for this channel
<funbitz1> cars_: I just found out that right-clicking the disk image in krusader, and the Open with..., then Archive mounter, mounts it without any hassle
<ikonia> funbitz1: thats handy to know
<Buzzzz> churl: got these installed libavformat52 and libavcodec51?
<oskar-> gnusar:  add a keyboard indicator plugin to your panel and configure it...
<churl> Buzzzz: yep got them both
<exitman> no truecrypt channel on this server. on other ones maybe?
<Buzzzz> churl: and win32codes?
<cars__> funbitz1, oh, I missed the part about it being an .iso.  Glad to know you got it working
<mG> ex-chat
<DasEi> exitman:may I pm you ?
<exitman> DasEi: sure
<churl> Buzzzz:  what repo is that in?
<Buzzzz> churl: mediabuntu
<funbitz1> It seems that bin/cue disk images don't work like that though......
<gnusar> oskar-: yeah i can quick change with that indicator between settings.. but i want to change some single keys on my board (i need the { } braces a lot, on german setting it is horrible)
<Buzzzz> churl: audacious seems to use libmad for mp3 playing
<olskolirc> hey guys did you guys ever see on tv how linux ppl so called h* satellites which is legal and watch these networks like larry king live behind the scenes getting ready for their show?
<lordblaa> hey guys - this is a pretty weird problem - not even sure if its linux-related but hoping someone has seen it before - i have 3 external usb disks, when i boot with any of them plugged in, i get all kinds of buffer errors on -one- of them and its unreadable until i unplug and replug it.. happens in win and lin.. mobo? usb controller? bios? etc? any ideas?
<olskolirc> that's what I want to learn
<olskolirc> amuse myself
<oskar-> gnusar:  maybe this helps: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap
<gnusar> oskar-: thanks for your help, i'll have a look at it
<hololight> lordblaa: I have had that problem before.... I think it turned out to be a bad USB controller
<bonhoffer> is it possible to resize my ubuntu partition (i share the drive with xp)
<churl> Buzzzz: is it medibuntu? not mediabuntu?
<TwoD> I'm looking for a library I can use to view/extract .rar archives. Or possibly info on how to call unrar from C code. Looked at unrarlib but I think I need support for v3 of .rar.
<lordblaa> hololight - hardware fault?
<Buzzzz> churl: media just mo spelling
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | churl
<ubottu> churl: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hololight> lordblaa: aye
<lordblaa> hmm
<TwoD> bonhoffer, I think you can atleast enlarge it, but not with it mounted, so I'd do it from a LiveCD.
<lordblaa> hololight, not too hot on my hardware - is a usb controller built into the mobo or...?
<hololight> lordblaa: depends... but almost always these days
<Buzzzz> churl: my bad again :)
<TwoD> lordblaa, if you have usb ports on your mobo, then yes.
<lordblaa> hololight, oh dear - so i need a new motherboard?
<hololight> lordblaa: have you you tried a different drive?
<oskar-> bonhoffer:  yes, you can shrink and enlarge it. i think gparted can do it, while booted from live cd. but read further documentation and make a backup before
<lordblaa> this is with three drives - if any of them are plugged in, it chooses one to do it to
<hololight> lordblaa: know your way around a bios menu?
<lordblaa> seems to be consistantly the highest drive alphabetically in linux i.e. if there's sdb and c it'll be d, if only b and c it'l be c
<lordblaa> hololight sure
<NicEXE> I need a C++ compiler... Which to you suggest?
<R0b0t1> How do I get a text file of all installed packages so that I may install them later?
<lordblaa> already tried disabling legacy USB support with no luck :(
<bonhoffer> got it -- so live cd is probably the way to go
<hischild> NicEXE, loads available, default is GCC iirc
<recon69> ﻿NicEXE: gcc
<oskar-> NicEXE:  g++
<hololight> lordblaa: hrmm
<hischild> !compile | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<riddlebox> what can I use to put a livecd to a thumbdrive?
<lordblaa> this is seriously lame - i bought this computer 2 days ago
<hischild> riddlebox, check unetbootin
<hololight> lordblaa: warranty?
<lordblaa> they said 'now you be careful, if you open the case you void the warantee' 'yeah yeah' *got home, open case, put in old hard drive, transfer files...*
<NicEXE> how can I compile something that I code with gcc?
<R0b0t1> How do I get a text file of all installed packages so that I may install them later?
<hololight> lordblaa: but in this case you would have an argument, nothing you could have done could cause this problem.....
<recon69> ﻿lordblaa: if it a hardware problem you got a warranty no matter what they tell you, check out your rights
<oskar-> NicEXE:  you code with an editor, you compile with a compiler from the gnu compiler collection (gcc)
<et32273> R0b0t1: dpkg --get-selections
<TwoD> NicEXE, you don't code it with gcc, you use a text editor or IDE like Eclipse or Code::Blocks, then you run it through gcc to compile it.
<lordblaa> i think i'll just have to live with it - would have to delete all my files etc give the whole computer back
<oskar-> NicEXE:  vi testprog.c; gcc -o testprog testprog.c; ./testprog
<hololight> lordblaa: did you try a different combination of which drives were plugged into which ports? most mobo's use two different 'internal hubs'.... so certain ports are on one, and the rest on the other....
<NicEXE> oskar-, TwoD: no, what I mean is that I have my code ready in a text file (cpp format) how can I compile it?
<Ximal> i installed firestarter... unfortunately it's telling me that eth0 which is my OPEN nic card that i hooked up my gf's laptop too is not working or not setup or something yet when i check my network cards via the little pc dual window top right corner of my desktop bar i am able to see it in the list... anyone think they could help me get this working ?
<churl> Buzzzz: what's the syntax for adding it to intrepid? there isnt a listing for it at medibuntu.org
<recon69> ﻿lordblaa: and anyway , how the hell they going to know you opened the box
<hischild> recon69, a seal perhaps?
<hololight> recon69: Prolly a void sticker
<TwoD> NicEXE, check out oskar's post after the ;
<lordblaa> hololight, that sounds good - i'm up for trying anything that might work - so swap the plugs to different sockets?
<hololight> lordblaa: yeah
<lordblaa> recon69, unfort i snipped one of the cable ties
<oskar-> NicEXE:  g++ -o progfile file.cpp;  or use the build mechanism provided (very recommended)
<Buzzzz> churl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85196/
<recon69> ﻿lordblaa: you think anyone will notice that
<hololight> lordblaa: if the only thing was a tie, you can pick those up from like a walmart for a couple bucks
<GNUcious> hello ppl...
<NicEXE> oskar-: how to use the build mechanism?
<lordblaa> yeah was thinking about it
<n8tuser> Ximal-> can you elaborate on your network layout please? what is connected to what? and where are the firewalls?
<GNUcious> can anyone help with ispcp omega?..
<goog> Hey People! I have been trying for some time now to get my external monitor to work with ubuntu 8.04. It just displays nothing and i cannot turn it on. It works under windows. Any ideas? I use a fujitsu simens notebook Amilo si 1520.
<lordblaa> but don't really want to give it back and be told in two weeks that i'd broken some safety seal
<lordblaa> welll i'm just going to give this a reboot
<lordblaa> see if that port swapping works
<lordblaa> brb
<oskar-> NicEXE:  read README and INSTALL. one or both of these files are normally provided in source packages
<recon69> ﻿lordblaa: anyway check you rights, it it's a defective MB it will have a 12 month warranty anyway.
<idejmcd> ikonia: still here? i realize that DRM isn't built into any apps, but are there any plugins? or programs i can use to strip the DRM?
<Ximal> n8tuser: i installed the firestarter program... then i clicked on the start button after going through the wizard in the program.. shortly after that i clicked the start firewall button... during the wizard though... i tried to enable the shared internet connection
<GNUcious> has anyone use ispcp Omega on ubuntu?...
<idejmcd> allsystemsarego: are there any programs that I can use to strip the DRM from the audible files?
<NicEXE> oskar-: no I wrote the code (I am learning c++ in school)
<ardchoille> How can I find out which package /usr/bin/foo was installed from?
<n8tuser> Ximal-> can you elaborate on your network layout please? what is connected to what? and where are the firewalls? <-- i need this info so i can get a good grasp of what you have
<Ximal> but no matter what i do... i cannot share my connection.... i have 2 ethernet connections ... eth0 ( a pci card ) and an embedded network connection which is connected to my cable modem
<Ximal> cable modem to embedded nic ( eth1 ) and eth0 to gf's pc
<TwoD> ardchoille, I have a script for that somewhere, hang on
<GeoMus> hello
<GeoMus> I couldn't save iptables rules IO have this issue : Saving firewall rules to /etc/sysconfig/iptables:          [FAILED] ??
<GNUcious> can anyone please help me with a very little problem regarding ispcp omega?..
<PriceChild> ardchoille: packages.ubuntu.com
<n8tuser> !who | Ximal
<ubottu> Ximal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Buzzzz> NiceEXE g++ filenamne?
<Ximal> n8tuser:  sorry about that..
<n8tuser> Ximal-> that dual nic host is able to access the internet?
<ardchoille> PriceChild: her internet connection is down due to weather
<NicEXE> Buzzzz: what do you mean?
<goog> is there a command to "reconfigure X" or whatever it is these days to bring stuff on the screen...?
<Ximal> n8tuser: yes ... i am using my internal embedded nic connection to connect through the interweb via my cable modem
<oskar-> NicEXE:  ok, then manually as i told you. you may need additional parameters "-I" for additional header file directories and "-L" for library directories
<Buzzzz> niceExe do you got gcc and g++ installed?
<churl> Buzzzz: failed update "gpg error" couldnt be verified because the public key is not available ?
<NicEXE> oskar-: thanx
<n8tuser> Ximal-> ok, now does the laptop have an ip address assigned?  what is the ip address?  also whats the ip address of that eth0 on host?
<Buzzzz> churl: starnge
<n8tuser> Ximal-> ok, now does the laptop have an ip address assigned?  what is the ip address?  also whats the ip address of that eth0 on your* host?
<PriceChild> ardchoille: I 'think', dpkg -S
<recon69> ﻿Ximal: ever consider buying a router and saving yourself doing a course in setting up software routers. you can do what you want if you willing ot put the work in, first thing, the cable you connecting between the two computers , is it a crossover cable or a normal network patch cable?
<NicEXE> Buzzzz: g++ comes with ubuntu by default
<PriceChild> ardchoille: maybe not
<banisterfiend> im trying to execute the command 'fg' (to bring a process out of background) at a certain time using at. to test i did at -f c.sh 5:31   and that time passed, and nothing happened, wtf?
<ardchoille> PriceChild: That's it, thank you :)
<Ximal> n8tuser: i actually am hooking my shared eth0 to my old router ... i want this pc to be able to use the bandwidth it needs... unfortunately my cable modem is a wireless dual router ... and the wireless is broken on it ... thus i'm trying to share the eth0 with the dlink router
<Guest11741> hmm, my menu bar has slipped over to the right horizontal side of my desktop, anyone know how to put it back at the top
<Ximal> so that she can hook into  it and my dad can too
<TwoD> ardchoille, sending you the script now. It's called WhichPKG, just put it in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and select the file(s) you want to check then right-click Script->WhichPKG
<PriceChild> ardchoille: there is also apt-file
<oskar-> banisterfiend:  fg only works in the same shell, afaik
<Buzzzz> niceexe then just g++ name.cpp
<banisterfiend> oskar-: i am in the same shell
<webas> i think my sound doesnt work.. any help how to check if everything is fine?  when i load ubuntu i get startup music working for 1sec. then no sound..
<ardchoille> TwoD: I can't do dcc file transfers here
<n8tuser> Ximal-> you have seem complicated what you had explained earlier, please have a drawing of these connectivity so i can easily understand,  pictures is worth a thousand words
<banisterfiend> oskar-: in fact i made a simple script just to say "hello" and at didn't even seem to be able to do that properly :/
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Ah, thank you
<Buzzzz> churl: try without key then
<gnutron> banisterfiend: check your logs in /var/log/ i don't think 'at' works without a MTA installed, it wants to mail results to user. my guess, had the same problem.
<Ximal> n8tuser: give me a moment... and you will see ;)
<tgillespie> hi all, im trying to connect to my mtp phone in rhythmbox. The device comes up on the  desktop and i can mount it and view the files inside, and view the photos in fspot, but doesnt come up in rhythmbox. Anyone got any idea whats up?
<ardchoille> TwoD: May I pm you?
<TwoD> ardchoille, sure
<oskar-> banisterfiend:  where is fg called?
<banisterfiend> oskar-: in c.sh
<banisterfiend> oskar-: inside c.sh i have the single solitary command 'fg'
<oskar-> banisterfiend:  and that script will be called inside an own shell
<banisterfiend> hmm ok
<banisterfiend> well what do i do then? :D
<et32273> banisterfiend: you cannot put "fg" in a at-script. fg works only in the same shell instance where the command is running in background.
<banteng> i had to sleep everybody
<banteng> cu tomorrow
<banteng> bye
<banisterfiend> so is there any way i can get the 'fg' command to execute after a certain time in thie shell?
<churl> Buzzzz: where's the key located?
<banisterfiend> i am watching a movie you see, and i've paused compilation of a program, but i want it to continue compiling after 2 hours or so
<Buzzzz> churl: should be on their server
<ikonia> banisterfiend how did you pause it ?
<banisterfiend> ikonia: control-z
<ikonia> banisterfiend: just fg it when your ready
<zsquareplusc> banisterfiend: sleep 10; fg   ;-)
<banisterfiend> ikonia: but im not going to be at my computer!!!
<et32273> banisterfiend: then simply say  sleep 2h ; fg  in that shell
<banisterfiend> that's the point, im going to fall asleep during this movie
<banisterfiend> ah
<banisterfiend> awesome
<banisterfiend> thanks :D
<churl> Buzzzz: im not following this part
<ikonia> banisterfiend: sleep 7200; fg
<ikonia> et32273: ahh you can use m,h, differentiator for sleep
<oskar-> doesn't work
<et32273> ikonia: yeah. at least in GNU sleep.
<banisterfiend> i can say 2h and it'll sleep two hours?
<unop> banisterfiend, yes
<Buzzzz> churl: ok
<banisterfiend> that's awesome
<banisterfiend> thanks guys
<et32273> banisterfiend: yes. read man sleep.
<oskar-> banisterfiend:  give the process sleeping a wakeip signal: kill -SIGCONT <pid>
<oskar-> wakeup
<et32273> oskar-: if he still has the shell open, fg would be easier
<Aperculum> is there an app to easily convert video files between formats
<oskar-> banisterfiend:  this signal can be timed with at or sleep or others
<banisterfiend> ah cool
<banisterfiend> but how do i get at to run a normal shell command instead of a script?
<zsquareplusc> Aperculum: more than one.. ffmpeg, mencoder, ..
<banisterfiend> it seems to expect a FILE paramater
<banisterfiend> -f
<gnutron> banisterfiend: crontab
<banisterfiend> hehe ok
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: or "at" as it just one time
<Aperculum> zsquareplusc, easily meaning I don't have to crawl thru man pages
<Aperculum> zsquareplusc, like, select file, select format, magic
<zsquareplusc> Aperculum: there are so many, uhm, not so well deigned codecs, you probably need to read at one point.  ffmpeg is easy to use and tries to keep the quality high
<oskar-> banisterfiend:  command & echo "kill -SIGCONT $!" | at <time>
<banisterfiend> oh ok!
<banisterfiend> great
<banisterfiend> i get it :)
<Aperculum> zsquareplusc, okay, thanks a lot
<oskar-> banisterfiend:  i didn't test it... but it should work so or similar
<et32273> oskar-: this will run command in background, not stopping it
<et32273> oskar-: so the delayed SIGCONT is useless
<alex_mayorga> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<alex_mayorga> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oskar-> et32273, banisterfiend:  et32273 is right... the & is useless, stopping should be done in some other way, like ctrl+z or wiith kill -SIGSTOP ...
<banisterfiend> ok
<banisterfiend> try this
<banisterfiend> echo "hello" | at 5:47   (or a time 1 minute from now for you)
<banisterfiend> it does not display 'hello' on my screen
<banisterfiend> why is that?
<et32273> banisterfiend: at and cron jobs never have visible output
<alex_mayorga> what's the procedure to troubleshoot X on Intrepid?
<oskar-> banisterfiend:  echo "echo hello" | at 5:47
<gnutron> banisterfiend: this works too, (sleep 60; xmessage -near One Minute has gone by) &
<nibbler> banisterfiend: at now + 1 minutes
<et32273> banisterfiend: they must run even when the user is logged out
<zsquareplusc> banisterfiend: did you get a mail? ;-) at usually delivers output as local mail
<banisterfiend> err i wouldn't even know how to check 'localmail' hahaha
<banisterfiend> i just use gmail ;)
<unop> mail
<et32273> gnutron: i doubt you can put X applications in at or cron jobs. they won't have the DISPLAY variable set.
<gnutron> et32273: i meant just typed in any shell, i get you, thanks.
<nibbler> et32273: of course you would have to set it, you can just prepend DISPLAY=blah to the command
<diffred> How do I print an entire chm file as it was a book?
<et32273> nibbler: yeah, but still no display permissions if the used is not logged in at that time
<Guest7548> how do i put two images side by side in gimp?
<corwin> Хай
<corwin> Че молчим?
<ikonia> corwin: english only please
<et32273> !ru | corwin
<ubottu> corwin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<banisterfiend> and thanks guys you were a great help :)
<churl> you know that bug in intrepid with the network manager systray icon not appearing?  did they ever fix that?
<goog> Back..! How do i start a terminal outside Gnome? I thought CTRL+ALT+F1 - but nothing happens when i do that.
<zsquareplusc> goog: yes, that should switch to a text mode console
<et32273> goog: ctrl-alt-f1 does not actually start a terminal. it switches to a already running text console.
<Cute_Bettong> can someone help me with this? http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6751e0fc
<hischild> goog, you can try F1 to F6.
<Cute_Bettong> i have seen alot of errors in my 5 years of using ubuntu but nothing like this.
<goog> zsquareplusc, et32273, hischild: strange, none of them works.
<hischild> goog, try F7 and then go back. Sometimes F8 is also activated, giving you sort of error reporting
<qcjn> hi, would you know of a simple application to make animated gif ?
<zsquareplusc> goog: have oyu dont custom key bindings? change the alt or ctrl key?  also note that AltGr is not working for this
<goog> hischild: F7 and F8 dont work
<goog> zsquareplusc: no, alt and ctrl are not mapped. als other thing with alt and ctrl work.
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: i count gimp as simple ;-) and it can do animated gofs
<Karn> in a bash script is it possible to choose a default after x seconds?
<et32273> goog: does "sudo chvt 1" from inside a gnome terminal work?
<Karn> in a bash select*
<ikonia> Karn: depends on your script, join #bash for bash chant
<ikonia> chat
<Karn> thanks
<zsquareplusc> Karn: select doesnt do input. the actual input is done by read or a similar command. you would need a read command with a default and timeout
<The_ManU_212> hi
<exitman> what was the command again to format a mounted partition with ext3?
<The_ManU_212> i palyed some flash in firefox afet closing i ahve no sound anymore believe tehre is using some rest of the app my sound device how to find out which it is?
<exitman> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdd1 ?
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: hi, from what i've seen on the tutorial that are on the net, i've seen simpler ? can i make a search in synaptic, but via the terminal ?
<ikonia> exitman: you don't do it while it's mounted
<Jimi__Hendrix> has anyone had any problems with ati cards in 8.10?
<ikonia> Jimi__Hendrix: MANY people
<Jimi__Hendrix> ikonia, what should i do then?
<onetinsoldier> exitman: yeas.. looks right
<Cute_Bettong> so anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing the errors?
<Jimi__Hendrix> just stay with 8.04?
<ikonia> Jimi__Hendrix: my personal advice won't be welcome, but buy supported hardware
<Jimi__Hendrix> hehe
<ikonia> Jimi__Hendrix: upgrade and try to fix the issues if you have any
<diffred> how do I convert a chm to html?
<Jimi__Hendrix> well heres the funny part
<Jimi__Hendrix> it worked perfectly in beta...but when i upgraded...
<scuderiaf1> hello and thanks in advance, i need guidance on a curl script to a https site which one of the first steps is to accept a certificate ... the man pages  imho are thin on accepting certificates. so my questions ... does anyone have a good sample of an get to an https with an accept of the certificate?  Or, a good reference document....?
<larsjaaaaa> Hi! Anyone know how to flush/restart the wireless networking? I have tried #/etc/init..d/networking restart, ifdown wlan0/ifup wlan0, restarted NetworkManager, restarted the nm-applet... After a restart iwlist wlan0 scan works again...
<admin__> Bonjour !
<larsjaaaaa> I ment after a reboot..
<fwaokda> Hey can someone help me...  my ubuntu desktop icons don't appear until I look at the desktop in the file browser.  I can't seem to figure out how to fix this... ?
<admin__> Au revoir !
<atb101010> having troubles booting ubuntu on my system from cd
<kevin_405> i have lost my eth0 configuration anyone knows how to troubleshoot
<lordblaa> hololight, recon69 - plugged them into the ports on the front of the case.. seem to work now *sigh*.  must be some sort of hw bug i think.. but i guess i can live with it this way.  thanks for the help guys would never have worked it out otherwise
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: you haven't tried unetbootin yet?
<atb101010> onetinsolder: no, not yet
<nomemory> hello, what's the clean way to change the default text editor in Xubuntu
<nomemory> ?
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: do not have a usb memory stick and not sure what unetbootin does or where to find it
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: search in console: apt-get search   but for me, there is nothing simpler than gimp. because i use it also for other image editing i know it well. using a specialized app, often means learning the app and when it is "simple" it also lacks the good features
<kevin_405> anybody knows how to debug ethernet connection on ububtu
<ikonia> kevin_405: what is the issue ?
<ahox> kevin_405: first, try lshw / lspci
<kevin_405> My lan card was working before and then i was trying to get wlan to work
<ahox> to see if the device is actually found
<kevin_405> now my lan card is not showing up
<ikonia> kevin_405: not showing up wher e?
<onetinsoldier> nomemory: try looking at the man page for  update-alternatives   ...example would be update-alternative --config vim
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: i suspect that my problem may have to do with a corrupted hard disk, though cannot understand why would not be able to boot from cd
<ahox> kevin_405: Did you change the devices in either networksettings or /etc/network/ ?
<kevin_405> eth0 does show up when i do modprobe
<kevin_405> nope i changed blacklist file
<ikonia> kevin_405: does ifconfig -a show eth0?
<kevin_405> i just did ifconfig and it does not show eth0
<ikonia> kevin_405: what does it show ?
<recon69> ﻿kevin_405: use "hwls -C network" to see what cards are being recognised and what driver they using
<kevin_405> l0 or something
<atb101010> so am trying to figure out a way to reformat my hard disks and start up from scratch again by reinstalling os
<ikonia> kevin_405: 10 or something ?
<earthen> how do i see what sound card chip i have? Just got a new laptop and my sound isn't working
<ikonia> kevin_405: you need to be exact, and use the pastebin to show examples
<kevin_405> L0
<ikonia> kevin_405: lo is the loop back address
<kevin_405> i would have to reboot
<recon69> ﻿atb101010: do you have a liveCD?
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: probably nothing worng with your hard drive. as i said, i had the same problem you are encountering. it's a bug in the kernel that the 8.10 installer uses, but it only affects a small percentage of people, of which i was one. if you can get 8.10 installed then the kernel will beupdated and problem fixed. i'm using my sata dvd drive right ow to listen to a cd
<kevin_405> so only loopback is showing up
<zsquareplusc> earthen: lspci show PCI devices, and most soundcards
<ikonia> kevin_405: put the black list back how it was
<earthen> zsquareplusc,  thanks
<nibbler> earthen: lspci, maybe lsusb
<kevin_405> Well the sad part is i did not save blacklist info.. i though i had made those entiries manuall
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: ok, i'll make the effort, because it is a great application, from the little bit i've used...Thanks :)
<nomemory> ok, thanks
<TriBeCa99> hi guys, looking for help with a new install
<nibbler> kevin_405: uncomment them, load modules manually
<DIL> !parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<kevin_405> Any ideas how to debug this..
<MoLoot> TriBeCa99: Do you have a question to ask?
<TriBeCa99> it looks like ubuntu isn't recognizing 1) my onboard LAN, and 2) my RAID array
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: is it onboard raid ?
<DasEi> !gparted|DIL
<ubottu> DIL: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ahox> kevin_405: how does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<TriBeCa99> it's the onboard RAID and LAN from the P5N-E SLI
<TriBeCa99> yes, it's onboard
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: aminated gifs in gimp are easy. just make several layers and it will ask you if you want to save an animation when you save as .gif. maybe start by opening an anim gif to learn
<kevin_405> ikonia are u there...
<HoNgOuRu> how do I set jre in firefox 3 ? I've downloaded the jre .bin file, and run it....but no luck
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: onboard raid is a technology called fake raid, it's a poor technology overall, and very bad in linux
<ikonia> kevin_405: yes I am
<DIL> ty D
<TriBeCa99> yeah... i've heard
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: ok
<TriBeCa99> should i just use linux software RAID?
<earthen> zsquareplusc,  nibbler  I don't see anything that looks like a sound card with them commands. anything in particular i should look for
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: much better solution
<TriBeCa99> hmm,  ok
<kevin_405> recon69 are u there
<TriBeCa99> both are processor-bound anyway, right?
<nibbler> earthen: multimedia controller, audio controller, the like
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: yes, but one is native to the kernel, one uses reverse engineered windows driver interfaces
<recon69> ﻿kevin_405: yes, sort of hopping back and forth
<TriBeCa99> i see
<zsquareplusc> earthen: and lshw -C sound  ?
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: linux software raid is ver efficiant
<TriBeCa99> ok, i'll disable the onboard raid
<TriBeCa99> do i install to one of the disks, then set up the software raid?
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: if you install the jre from the repo's with aptitude/ap-get or synaptic you'll probably get quicker results than doing it manually
<TriBeCa99> or can i do it during the install?
<HoNgOuRu> yes but that way didn't work
<HoNgOuRu> that's why I turned to manual install
<gnutron> HoNgOuRu: package name is sun-java6-jre hope this helps.
<Mpole> greetings everyone
<HoNgOuRu> I installed that
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: [12:08] <TriBeCa99> do i install to one of the disks, then set up the software raid?
<jose__> sudo apt-get install windows vista
<HoNgOuRu> and then java something firefox-common plugin or something
<earthen> zsquareplusc, that got it
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: sounds sensible
<Ab3L> hello
<kevin_405> ikon are u there
<ikonia> kevin_405: yes, I said earlier
<TriBeCa99> ok... now about the LAN drivers?
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: what about it ?
<TriBeCa99> i tried an install earlier and it failed to find my DHCP server
<Mpole> Question: I installed ClamAV, but I cant update it from GNOME. It says I have to be Root... Do I need to create the root account and then login with that so that I can update ClamAV?
<earthen> zsquareplusc, now how do i install audio drivers
<TriBeCa99> which makes no sense unless it can't find the onboard LAN
<kevin_405> sorry got disconneted
<HoNgOuRu> it always promts to install jre plugins...
<HoNgOuRu> I don't know what else to do
<TriBeCa99> especially since my router didn't show any additional DHCP clients
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: we can work that through once it's incalled
<nibbler> TriBeCa99: set it up manually, ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up
<nibbler> TriBeCa99: and see if it works
<zsquareplusc> earthen: in the lshw output do you see a configuration line with a module=... ? if so, a driver is already loaded
<kevin_405> Ikonia the default ubuntu setup does show eth0
<TriBeCa99> thanks, i'll try that
<kevin_405> Is there any way to rollback to default
<ikonia> kevin_405: no
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: let me install it and see what happens. what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Mpole> ikonia: since you're the Head Ubuntu Guru In Charge, can you please answer my question?
<zsquareplusc> earthen: double clicking on the speaker icon should open the mixer device. does this work, and if so, are the controls up?
<ikonia> Mpole: didn't see your questions, and I'm certainly no guru
<HoNgOuRu> 8.04
<ikonia> Mpole: what's the problem
<gnutron> Mpole: i 'think' clamav updates itself via cron run-parts but i'm not sure.
<Mpole> Question: I installed ClamAV, but I cant update it from GNOME. It says I have to be Root... Do I need to create the root account and then login with that so that I can update ClamAV?
<TriBeCa99> ok, still burning the 64-bit version (accidentally used the 32-bit earlier). I'll come back once I have the install going
<HoNgOuRu> thanks a lot by the way
<kevin_405> So is there a howto for setting up eth0 i can look at
<earthen> zsquareplusc,  yeah the speaker icon is working but i get no sound
<Mpole> gnutron: unfortunately it doesnt
<nix_hr> hello, i need a little help, i'm noticing the dd process eating 100% of cpu, ps says it's /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg, and with a grep i figured out it is run from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<ikonia> Mpole: no, you need to either do it from the command line using "sudo" to enable the commands as "root"
<nix_hr> what the hell is that? :-)
<ikonia> Mpole: or use gksudo $command to launch the guru
<ikonia> Mpole: the gui sorry
<kevin_405> ikonia So is there a howto for setting up eth0 i can look at
<HoNgOuRu> onetinsoldier: by the way , I tryied with the x64 version of jre6 update 11
<ikonia> kevin_405: eth0 is setup, you've broke it
<Mpole> ikonia: exact syntax please? i am still very new to this.. lol
<ikonia> kevin_405: you need to roll back what you changed
<ikonia> Mpole: what command are ou using to update it ?
<ahox> kevin_405: generally it should work with the network-manager...
<Mpole> ikonia: well, i tried sudo apt-get install clamav-data
<Mpole> ikonia: and got several conflicts
<kevin_405> Ikonia i know that.. so question is how to debug.. if break something like this in windows it is a matter of reinstalling the driver..
<ahox> kevin_405: However, you can try to paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<kevin_405> Can be so hard in ubuntu
<ikonia> Mpole: and what does that say ?
<R0b0t1> What is the command to save all of your installed packages in a text file, which you can later tell the package manager to install all of the packages in the file?
<kevin_405> Canr be so hard in ubuntu
<kevin_405> Cant be so hard in ubuntu
<earthen> zsquareplusc, I can change the volume but that's it
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: ok, there is already a difference between our setups here. i use ubuntu 8.10 so i probably can' help you, but someone else probably can
<n8tuser> !clone | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<onetinsoldier> can't*
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: i probably can't* help you
<Mpole> ikonia: strangely enough it IS working now... lol
<Mpole> ikonia: will come back when it's done...
<recon69> ﻿kevin_405: sort of depends what you have changed, unblacklisting as driver you blacklisted would be a good start
<ikonia> Mpole: well, as long as your working
<ahox> kevin_405: Depends on how bad your system is screwed up - at the end of the day, it is linux
<HoNgOuRu> is there much difference between 8.04 and 8.10 =
<zsquareplusc> earthen: the device selection in the mixer, does it show your hardware device too?
<HoNgOuRu> ?
<a_n_d_r_e> !Crack Coccaine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Crack Coccaine
<Mpole> ikonia: am hopeful the GUI will not tell me that it is 306 days old!
<R0b0t1> n8tuser: Sorry, I've used that command, "No option --disable-columns"
<ikonia> a_n_d_r_e: stop it now please
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: i don't know. 8.10 is the first time i've used ubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<a_n_d_r_e> ikonia: you could be polite about it
<n8tuser> R0b0t1->  for which command?
<ikonia> a_n_d_r_e: I was - please stop it now
<R0b0t1> n8tuser: aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/installed_packages
<kevin_405> does anyone have the default blacklist file for ubuntu 8.1
<Mpole> ikonia: lol
<earthen> zsquareplusc, where is that, or do you mean in the sound preferences
<R0b0t1> I haven't tried the other.
<onetinsoldier> poor ikonia
<a_n_d_r_e> ikonia: how about: a_n_d_r_e: do you mind not doing that, you're bothering the others.
<ikonia> a_n_d_r_e: please join #ubuntu-ops
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> why not follow the suggestions
<MoLoot> kevin_405: If that is the version you are currently loading, can't you force a package reinstall?
<DrHackenbush> anyone up for an SD card question?
<zsquareplusc> earthen: the mixer that is opened by double clicking the speaker icon. it should have a device selection above the sliders
<Mpole> thanks ikonia you have been very helpful
<MoLoot> loading=using.. kevin_405
<kevin_405> ahox do u know the steps for setting up eth0
<Mpole> i will be back
<Mpole> lol
<R0b0t1> n8tuser: I followed the suggestions....?
<zsquareplusc> !sound > earthen also check the links here
<ubottu> earthen, please see my private message
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> so what is the issue?
<R0b0t1> n8tuser: I copied it as I saw it, and it did not work.
<a_n_d_r_e> ikonia: why?
<TwoD> I'm looking for an unrar library which handles v3 of .rar.
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> which part of it did not work?
<recon69> ﻿kevin_405: and pastbin the output of "lshw -C network" , the contents of the blacklist file and interfaces file and "ifconfig" and "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<napster> I'm trying to download a podcast, but the there is no tag of Save as Target , how i can do?
<earthen> zsquareplusc,  ok yeah it's there as HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<R0b0t1> n8tuser: sid@LinMac:~$ aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/installed_packages
<R0b0t1> aptitude: unrecognized option `--disable-columns'
<oskar-> napster:  in a browser? which is it?
<kevin_405> ok recon69 i need to logout and login to ubuntu to do that
<napster> firefox
<kevin_405> i will do it now
<kevin_405> give me 10 min
<oskar-> napster:  this might help: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3006
<diffred> how to print a chm file in a hp? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6367533#post6367533
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: i'm not too sure the Sun Jre plugin is working in Firefox on 8.10 either!
<HoNgOuRu> hoho
<HoNgOuRu> wait
<HoNgOuRu> check if you see the applets
<HoNgOuRu> http://java.sun.com/applets/jdk/1.4/index.html
<karname2> salam , har ki download az rapidshare dare mitone az site www.rapidgo.net estefade kone , (downloade primium)
<HoNgOuRu> thats an applet page, try to run anyone
<napster> Thanks, i hope it will work for me
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: usually when i type in  about:plugins  on the address bar it shows up as a plugin... but not doing so in ubuntu 8.10 here
<a_n_d_r_e> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ab3L> how to import/export contacts in/from evolution by using a .csv file, if contacts contain accents ?
<HoNgOuRu> when I type about:plugins it just shows the flash and other one, but no java
<racarter> my sound card still doesn't work on a toshiba laptop
<mohbana> what's the name of the gnome font viewer, it's missing in my install
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: yes.. i hear you. same thing happening here
<fwaokda> I've been having a problem and it's kinda hard to explain without typing a good bit so I made a post -- if anyone has time I'd appreciate any help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6367541#post6367541
<racarter> i tried following the steps outlined here: http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/26/fix-no-sound-for-ubuntu-in-toshiba-satellite-a205-s4707/
<R0b0t1> I have an external harddrive I wish to partition, it's name is SMALL. How do I access it?
<fwaokda> R0b0t1, like a usb hdd?
<HoNgOuRu> thats weird...
<jordyD> I don't know if this is the place to ask, but does anybody know of a plug-in for Pidgin that allows you to view your MySpace messages?
<R0b0t1> No, an actual external harddisk. 250GB
<HoNgOuRu> it should be easy to install
<R0b0t1> fw0rd: No, an actual harddisk. 250GB
<fwaokda> R0b0t1, I think you have to mount it first and then try formatting with gparted.
<oskar-> Ab3L:  maybe you can work around it with "tr"
<zsquareplusc> fwaokda: that's umount for gparted ;-)
<napster> i want to update or upgrade my openOffice without downloading the Installer, is it possible?
<Ab3L> oskar-: what do you mean? what is "tr" ?
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: wait.. the plugin package didn't install :-/  i need to install it apparently
<fwaokda> zsquareplusc, oops
 * fwaokda :(
<rigoleto> hola atodos
<racarter> i need help
<racarter> with sound
<racarter> on linux and toshiba
<oskar-> Ab3L:  tr - translate or delete characters
<apocalypti> i just installed 8.10 from a cd because i needed to move over to a bigger hdd, and copied my /home folder to a backup to keep all my preferences. the install went smoothly and everything copied over fine, but now sound in Firefox and Totem doesnt work. everywhere else it does. why?
<onur_> maybe codecs?
<napster> Anyone have used Rosetta Stone with ubuntu 8.10?
<RizR> chaps - how do I mount a filesystem rw for all users? objective is to mount it and then share it using samba in rw mode for all allowed users.
<apocalypti> onur_: i think so, but how do i fix?
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: don't know about on you end, but here for ubuntu 8.10, i get  No candidate version found for sun-java6-plugin
<HoNgOuRu> me too !
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> i dont know who controls the ubunto robot.. so if aptitude --disable-columns dont work, try to man aptitude
<HoNgOuRu> maybe adding a repo
<onur_> it should install if there is codecs needed. you shouldn't be doing anything for that
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: that's a problem
<dan1el_> Hi, I just installed wubi to try ubuntu. However, im finding it hard to find my videos and my folders... is there any way I can access them?
<oskar-> RizR:  depends on the file system type... which is it?
<HoNgOuRu> I'm reading about that right now...
<iggy1> anyone available to help?  i have a question about blacklisting a module...
<dan1el_> My "windows folders" that is...
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: yeah... perhaps adding a repo would fix it..i dunno
<lyhana8> hi, my firefox suddenly crash during a gdoc edition, and know i kept having a 'segmentation fault' error even in safe-mode (no answer on #fireox)
<HoNgOuRu> there should be a guide to manually install it
<napster> ````````````
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> i would use myself  dpkg --get-selections
<apocalypti> onur_: well that apparently didnt work. any advice?
<RizR> oskar, one's ext3 and other is fat32.
<HoNgOuRu> it says here that when you get that error is because either the package isnt in the repo, or you typed it wrong
<onur_> sry I'm kinda newbie too =)
<iggy1> i added 'blacklist ssb' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    but it says that ssb is still being used
<R0b0t1> I'm trying to partition my external harddrive, but Gparted won't change anything. How can I pimp-slap it into doing what I want?
<Ab3L> oskar-: your idea seems interesting. nevertheless i do not find such an option in evolution-addressbook-export. how can i use it?
<apocalypti> onur_: its cool
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: i hear you
<lyhana8> hi, my firefox suddenly crash during a gdoc edition, and know i kept having a 'segmentation fault' error even in safe-mode (no answer on #fireox)
<smacfarl> hi
<Ab3L> oskar-: is there a tool i need to install?
<onetinsoldier> Hey all... no sun-java6-plugin package for either 8.04 or 8.10 ??
<n8tuser> onetinsoldier-> how are you doing the search? what command you used?
<smacfarl> so I installed amark 2.0 and it just doesn't work. After trying to debug with the devs and forums for the last 4 days I am giving up, especially now that they announced they are going on a camping trip. How do i uninstal amarok-dke4. It's not in synaptic.
<iggy1> sudo modprobe -r ssb returns FATAL: Module ssb in use
<oskar-> RizR:  for ext3 it's not about mounting. you only have to set owner and permissions in the file system root.  for fat32 you may want to set uid, gid, umask and gmask. beware, the masks are masks, which means, that a set bit there takes the permisson away
<iggy1> anybody have any ideas?
<R0b0t1> I'm trying to partition an external HD with gparted (not the live disc), but the drive must be locked or etc, as I can't change anything. How can I get it so that I can change something?
<allsystemsarego> onetinsoldier, it's in multiverse
<smacfarl> amarok-kde4
<nibbler> iggy1: use lsmod to see what mods use it
<kevin_405> recon69
<iggy1> tthanks
<kevin_405> are u there
<lyhana8> i can it possible to get a seg fault on firefox 2 and 3 ???
<kevin_405> recon69 are u there
<oskar-> Ab3L:  i don't know about evolution. i thought, that it might help you convert an existing csv file to import it...
<onetinsoldier> allsystemsarego: i believe i have that repo enabled. let me check and see if i can tell for certain tho
<RizR> oskar: thanks, gonna ask st. google more :-)
<Ab3L> oskar-:  do you know some other e-mail client that supports import/export contacts with accents? (not outlook)
<onetinsoldier> allsystemsarego: yes, I have multiverse repo enabled.. any idea?
<smacfarl> so I think I need a command like like apt-get -u amarok-kde4 right? is that how you do it from the command line?
<iggy1> lsmod sayd ssb is used by b44.....
<iggy1> what is b44?
<iggy1> and thanks for getting me this far  :-)
<racarter> gah!
<allsystemsarego> onetinsoldier, run a "apt-cache search sun-java6-plugin"
<recon69> ﻿kevin_405: yes, on and off, paste the link plz
<racarter> can anyone help me with sound issues?
<iggy1> looks like b44 is another module
<TriBeCa99> is there a way to set up software RAID during install?
<smacfarl> anytakers?
<juanez> racarter: just describe your issues. dont ask to ask
<mmarker> Ok, I know there's a simple trick to this, and I've forgotten it. I have 2 directory trees with files. I want to find which tree has a file the other doesn't, and differences between the common files in both trees.
<TriBeCa99> i'm in the partitioner at the moment
<mmarker> diff would work, but it's crude
<racarter> i've tried to describe my issue but
<racarter> i don't have sound
<racarter> that's my issue... i'm using a toshiba satellite laptop and ubuntu
<allsystemsarego> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oskar-> Ab3L:  i've looked for that deature...
<oskar-> f
<Andy80> one simple question: where is the .Trash folder in Ubuntu 8.10? I cannot find it in my home/.Trash
<onetinsoldier> allsystemsarego: nope.. not there. i wonder why tho? i do have the multiverse repository enabled. i looked at synaptic and at my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<TriBeCa99> anyone? software RAID during install?
<smacfarl> so how do i uninstall amarok 2.0 from the command line apt-get something?
<eNons3nse> can someone please tell me how i can set my wifi to not ask for my default keyring password every time i boot my computer?
<racarter> i wet through the steps outlined here with no luck: http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/26/fix-no-sound-for-ubuntu-in-toshiba-satellite-a205-s4707/
<oskar-> !trash | Andy80
<ubottu> Andy80: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<smacfarl> !amarok-kde4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok-kde4
<allsystemsarego> onetinsoldier, do you have medibuntu in the list too?
<juanez> racarter: did you see what ubottu said regarding sound?
<iggy1> looks like b44 is a broadcom module
<gnutron> mmarker: the fdupes command possibly.
<onetinsoldier> allsystemsarego: don't think so
<smacfarl> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<racarter> yeah looking at it now..
<allsystemsarego> onetinsoldier, it might be in medibuntu, I'm not sure, let me check
<onetinsoldier> allsystemsarego: ok, thanks
<dan1el_> Hi, i used wubi to install ubuntu. Is there any way I can access my windows folders with music, documents etc?
<Andy80> oskar-: thanks... anyway there is a bug: when I empty it, the icon remains the full one
<axisys_> looking for an article on to setup gmail as the relayhost
<zsquareplusc> dan1el_: do you see the windoews drive under places menu?
<ardchoille> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<oskar-> Andy80:  have you tried killall -HUP trashapplet
<HoNgOuRu> onetinsoldier, it says the plugin won't be available until 2009 (for amd64 arquitecture)
<dan1el_> zsquareplusc: no..
<allsystemsarego> onetinsoldier, it's not medibuntu ... pastebin your sources.list
<onetinsoldier> HoNgOuRu: ahhh, i see. ok, thanks for the info. good to know
<R0b0t1> I have a disk formatted with fat32. Currently, it reports that it is full, although nothing appears in the file browser. How might I get this space back?
<onetinsoldier> allsystemsarego: look up a coupl lines.. at HoNgOuRu   ^^
<Andy80> oskar-: just tried, as you suggested. Now the icon showed is the empty one, but this is clearly a bug. Don't you think?
<allsystemsarego> onetinsoldier, Oh I see 64 bit :-S
<onetinsoldier> allsystemsarego: yep
<dan1el_> zsquareplusc: I found it! Its under /host/
<allsystemsarego> onetinsoldier, bleeding edge :(
<zsquareplusc> dan1el_: never used wubi. but i think the windows drive is already mounted to access the disk image.--- ah there you are
<apocalypti> robot1: if you dont care about the data on it, you can format it
<TriBeCa99> ok, question
<R0b0t1> apocalypti: That is what I've been trying to do to no avail. How might I get that done?
<oskar-> Andy80:  yes, i heard of it a few times, and i am sure someone reported it ;)
<allsystemsarego> onetinsoldier, you can expect more of the same once you go 64 bit
<TriBeCa99> i'm attempting to install and set up a RAID 1+0 array on 4 1TB drives
<Andy80> oskar-: just searched in launchpad / ubuntu / bugs... there are similar bugs reported, but not this one
<TriBeCa99> do i need a fifth drive for a seperate /boot partition?
<lahori> how can i change my computer name so it does not conflict with the one being used on another machine running on windows....
<Andy80> I'm going to report it
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> man mkfs
<TriBeCa99> or will ubuntu be able to boot solely off the RAID 1+0 array?
<allsystemsarego> lahori, change it in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<onetinsoldier> allsystemsarego: things are going more and more towards 64-bit tho. 64-bit is no longer in it's infancy imo.. perhaps it's still young, but not an infant
<apocalypti> r0b0t1: ubuntu comes packaged with a tool for drive formatting, the name of which escapes me at the moment. is that what you used?
<lahori> allsystemsarego: thanks!
<DIL> ubuntu is releases every 6 months i noticed that 8.10 is not LTS am i correct? is there a 8.10 LTS?
<onetinsoldier> DIL: no
<R0b0t1> DIL: 8.04 LTS
<R0b0t1> I think...
<ardchoille> 8.04 is LTS, 8.10 is not
<DIL> so LTSis every 3 years?
<R0b0t1> n8tuser: Then how would I find the device name of the drive? I know where it is mounted, /media/SMALL, but I don't know it's drive name.
<ardchoille> 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server
<DIL> ty
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> look in  /sys/block
<vignesh> how to make the windows trasparent permanently ? i am able to make them transparent temporarily by using alt+scroll. how to make it permanent?
<apocalypti> R0b0t1: what partition editor were you using?
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> btw you dont mount a partition you want to format
<R0b0t1> apocalypti: Gparted, but it won't change anything. n8tuser: Thanks.
<dan1el_> How do I install this music player: http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/ ?
<TriBeCa99> let's try this again
<TriBeCa99> i'm attempting to install and set up a RAID 1+0 array on 4 1TB drives
<TriBeCa99> do i need a fifth drive for a seperate /boot partition?
<TriBeCa99> or will ubuntu be able to boot solely off the RAID 1+0 array?
<apocalypti> R0b0t1: well thats odd, any idea why?
<Guest46729> how can I learn my full hd space ?
<R0b0t1> apocalypti: Well, there were these keys and a lock thingy... No, I don't know. When I unmount it, gparted stalls and won't startup.
<Andy80> ufff!!! very frustrating to find bugs in launchpad interface, when you try to submit another bug -.-
<onetinsoldier> dan1el_: if you join #ubuntu-offtopic i can help you
<DrHackenbush> anyone up for an SD card question?
<apocalypti> Guest46729: applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<Guest46729> apocalypti, from the terminal ?
<jdolan> hi, what package provides apt-get's bash tab completion?
<R0b0t1> GODFUCKKIT!
 * R0b0t1 slaps himself.
<FloodBot1> R0b0t1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apocalypti> Guest46729: no, just through the menus on the top left corner of your screen
<kingartus> hi...
<Guest46729> apocalypti, I want to learn with the terminal.
<TriBeCa99> hmm...
<TriBeCa99> anyone for my software raid question?
<toshiro> boa tarde
<mushroomcheeseme> why do default applications in ubuntu 8.04 hang?
<emilien> can anyone recommend me a vpn tunneling service for P2P ?
<toshiro> quanta gente que usa ubuntu
<racarter> grrr
<apocalypti> Guest46729: well im not sure how to do it in the terminal, but if you want to learn terminal basics, i reccomend www.tuxfiles.org
<racarter> the best i can figure out on my own is sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<racarter> which does not seem to do anything
<kingartus> i have a little question... i have a little PC 550Mhz, and a olt tv card... can i create a little tv computer from the hardware???
<toshiro> alguem usa ubuntu e Macintosh aqui ?
<RizR> usb hard drive un mounts automatically after a while. any way to prevent it? I mount it manually for now.
<ardchoille> !es | toshiro
<ubottu> toshiro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<allsystemsarego> !pt | toshiro
<ubottu> toshiro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<berilio> hey guys, is it possible to continue an upgrade from hardy to intrepid if its stoped?
<Guest46729> apocalypti, I found out it. man df.
<Directorate> can anyone help me out with the laptop hibernation issue ?
<apocalypti> Guest46729: yay
<berilio> i mean, using update-manager
<racarter> can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<usser> kingartus, depends on what kind of card it is and whether it has a built in mpeg2 decoder/encoder if not then the cpu speed might not be enough to encode the stream on the fly
<Guest46729> apocalypti, thanks bro, have a nice day!
<berilio> racarter, i can try... whats the issue?
<toshiro> obrigado
<racarter> i don't have sound
<racarter> end of story
<racarter> um, i have a toshiba satellite and ubuntu
<berilio> racarter, what sound card u have?
<racarter> the sound card is built into the motherboard
<mrpistol> hello
<berilio> racarter, did u turn on the speakers?
<racarter> intel 82018g or something
<racarter> yes
<berilio> racarter, just a joke... am are u using pulse or alsa? intrepid or hardy?
<Directorate> hibernation help anyone ?
<racarter> berilio, i don't know i think alsa
<racarter> i don't even know what the other stuff you listed are
<mrpistol> I MADE WORK TOUCHSCREEN AND FINGERPRINT ON A HP - TX1420CA :)
<berilio> racarter, u have to tell me if u are in intrepid or hardy and if u are using alsa or pulse... go to system preferences sound and tell me whats selected... and please tell me if u are in hardy or intrepid.
<bsnider> which log should i check fro compiz startup errors?
<xorlim> racarter: intrepid is ubuntu 8.10 and hardy is ubuntu 8.04
<racarter> oh, 8.10 intrepid
<mrpistol> I MADE WORK TOUCHSCREEN AND FINGERPRINT ON A HP - TX1420CA :)
<racarter> everything is autodetect in sound preferences
<berilio> racarter, wait a sec ill type a full way of trying sound...
<Paralyzed> Hello, I'm having trouble booting the ubuntu CD up to get the partition and install going, is there someone who can help me with this.
<mrpistol> anyone needs help with a tablet pc form hp? prv msg me!!
<vignesh> Paralyzed, what exactly is happening?
<onur_> I have problems with Evolution. I have set up the Hotmail account using Hotway. I am able to send emails through my Hotmail account but can't get my emails. Anyone have any ideas why? And I get bogofilter warning messages.
<paladin> how can I copy/move files without updating their time tag?
<mrpistol> you have to change your boot order to bbe enable to boot from CD/DVD ubuntu 8.10
<Paralyzed> Well, i start it up, on my BIOS settings IDE CD-R Device is before harddrive. then i click CD-R on boot menu and windows starts normaly
<mrpistol> yeah
<jordyD> Hey does anybody know the shell command that simulates a keystroke?
<mrpistol> not me
<Paralyzed>  its too my attention vignesh it should show a ubuntu logo so i can get the partition set up
<TriBeCa99> gonna try one more time
<berilio> racarter, first you type on a terminal gksudo nautilus and go to /etc/x11/xsession.d and remove 70pulseaudio or anypulseaudio thing there, then close nautilus, then type on terminal sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio, then go to system-preferences-sound and select alsa
<TriBeCa99> i need some help setting up software RAID 1+0 on a new install
<cryptyk> I want to turn 8.10 into a Java dev environment.  I'll be using apache to serve java web services written in Eclipse, using Sun's JDK/JRE.  I'm curious the difference between installing 8.10 desktop, then installing apache, et al.  compared to installing 8.10 server, and going from there.
<Paralyzed> I'm not that expeirence and i know i can wipe out windows if im not careful, im on a windows xp, manufacturer is dell and i have 26gb of space
<berilio> racarter, select alsa for every single thing u have
<Gnea> !install | Paralyzed
<ubottu> Paralyzed: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cryptyk> Does server make a good dev environment?  Or should I reserve it for actually serving once I've done my development in Desktop version
<vignesh> !install | Paralyzed
<berilio> racarter, after that restart the desktop with ctrl alt backspace or just restart the comptuer
<Paralyzed> Gnea, Vignesh, thankyou, ill see what info i can find there
<bpat1434> I'm running ubuntu 8.04.1 and trying to upgrade to 8.10.  Running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" returns nothing to upgrade.  any idesa?
<berilio> racarter, try not removing 70pulseaudio just cut it and paste it in other place just in case it doesnt work
<jrib> !upgrade | bpat1434
<ubottu> bpat1434: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<berilio> bpat1434, u have to enable regular distros on software sources then ull see the option to install 8.10
<Nutt718> Hello all, can any point me to where I can get ubuntu network drivers for a gateway mt6723 notebook?
<TwoD> How do I show the number of files in a directory?
<racarter> berilio, i have two options for ALSA in sound preferences: 1. HDA Intel ALC85IVD Analog (ALSA) and just plain ALSA
<jdolan> TwoD, ls -1 | wc -l
<racarter> 2. ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<berilio> racarter, HDA Intel
<racarter> thanks
<TwoD> jdolan, ah, thanks!
<berilio> racarter, if it doesnt work, plain alsa...
<racarter> ok, restarting
<DrHackenbush> SD card question:  I'm running Hardy on a Dell Inspiron 9300 w/ a built-in card reader.  It reads cards from my cell phone just fine - can read the pics etc.  However, when I insert the one I use for music on my PDA (Palm T|X), logs show that the system sees the card, but never seems to try to mount it.
<jdolan> TwoD, yw
<DrHackenbush> Any thoughts on what may be up and how I could get that card mounted?
<bonhoffer> can i use grep to search all files in a directory for a specific phrase?
<BigLove> Is there a specific channel to help people installing ubuntu on an intel mac?
<bonhoffer> often used grep off of a pipe
<jdolan> bonhoffer, that's precisely what it's for.
<bonhoffer> great
<craxpt> hi. can some1 help me plese? i cant seem to make wubi boot past the grub menu
<mnemo> how can I turn off X and drop into CLI text mode? (not disable gdm on startup but just temporary turn off X.org once) ???
<jdolan> bonhoffer, fgrep -R "my phrase" .
<Gnea> craxpt: what's the error?
<bonhoffer> just needed the -R, thanks
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> what format is the one from Palm?
<jdolan> mnemo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cappiz> someone here that can recommend a UPS that has GUI for ubuntu?
<craxpt> menu is grub4dos and if i type kernel /ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mbr, it detects a *nix image
<DrHackenbush> not sure - i formatted it w/ my Palm so prolly whatever they use.  any good way to tell?
<Nutt718> Hello all, can any point me to where I can get ubuntu network drivers for a gateway mt6723 notebook?
<craxpt> but if i type boot, it just hangs
<jdolan> Nutt718, run "lspci" and see what chipset it actually is.
<jdolan> Nutt718, is it wireless or wired?
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> try  fdisk -l  and see if it recognizes it
<Nutt718> currently wired, but capable of both
<DrHackenbush> will do - thx
<BigLove> I've got a macbook with a broken CD drive... I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 using an external firewire cd drive. Whenever I hold down "c" to boot from the CD, it says "no bootable device"...
<kristian1> there is no man page for "cd", so how can i "cd" to root? "cd ~/" home directory of user, but i cant figure out what cd to root is.
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> try  sudo fdisk -l  and see if it recognizes it
<ikonia> !away > nick|away
<ubottu> nick|away, please see my private message
<BigLove> And every guide I've seen says to use the live cd, except that I can't get into the livecd, heh
<BigLove> any suggestions?
<ikonia> BigLove: what do you mean you can't get in
<DrHackenbush> n8tuser - device will be mmc0 or something like that?
<n8tuser> kristian1-> cd == change directory
<hippopota> i use firefox 3 with ubuntu 8.10 and would like to print selected part of a site
<racarter> still no sound
<nibbler> BigLove: try some other bootable cd, to check if its the driver or the cd?
<BigLove> ikonia: It literally says, "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<benc123> hello all, first timer here
<Weggo> yeah installed linux couple hours ago :)
<BigLove> nibbler: the leopard CD boot just fine from my external drive
<nibbler> BigLove: disable internal cd, so that bios is not being confused with 2 drives?
<ikonia> BigLove: sounds like your cd either is a corrupt image or a corrupt burn
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> could be, but the filesystem on it is not supported or perhaps not readable by ubuntu..
<benc123> can some one say hi benc123 so i know you can see me
<nibbler> BigLove: ah ok then... try different ubuntu cd, burn again or so?
<ikonia> benc123: we can see you
<BigLove> ikonia: Hm. Well, it did this both for the 8.10 cd, and the 7.10 cd
<benc123> thanks
<berilio> racarter, try alsaconf if u dont have that sudo apt-get install alsa*
<BigLove> nibbler: ^^ :)
<n8tuser> benc123-> put on some pants.. hehe
<ikonia> BigLove: both could be damaged/corrupt
<nibbler> BigLove: you know how to burn images, like not burning the file itself? (just asking....)
<kristian1> n8tuser : yes. i want to change from any directory directly to root then what do i type? cd ~/ - goes directly to home/kristian/ from anywhere.
<BigLove> nibbler: Yup :) I'm a software engineer, heh. I'm decently savvy ;)
<DrHackenbush> n8tuser - no output.  when i insert the Palm card I see this in my log... mmc0: new high speed SD card at address a73a
<nibbler> kristian1:  cd /
<n8tuser> kristian1-> cd /
<recon69> could someone pastebin a unmodified /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file from ubuntu 8.10
<racarter> alsaconf
<DrHackenbush> but fdisk -l mmc0 etc gives no output
<BigLove> ikonia: Wow, the odds of that are crazy, haha. But yeah, I mean.. I guess I'll try that.
<racarter> does not work, could not find it with apt-get
<DrHackenbush> fdisk -l a73a
<DrHackenbush> same
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> try  sudo  fdisk -l
<craxpt> any1 pleasE?
<kristian1> n8tuser : hey again btw. i had to help my dad with setting up our garage opener yesterday, that is why i didn't show up again, im really sorry about that. anyways that problem got solved. :)
<ikonia> BigLove: not really if your cd burning software/drive has a problem
<BigLove> ikonia: well, I'll try booting the disks into my wife's win laptop, heh
<ikonia> BigLove: or your isp is mangling your headers
<DrHackenbush> same - was running sudo - failed to mention.  sorry bout that
<kristian1> nibbler & n8tuser : thanks! :)
<diffred> how to use grep searching for a pattern in a file given a directory and greps recursively? , trying grep --directories=recurse -R "flag" and works but without recursion :S
<racarter> alsaconf don't have it can't seem to install it
<BigLove> ikonia: Well, I could mount the iso fine... so it could be just mac's disk utility not burning it correctly.
<bsnider> is there anyone here using an audigy with a dac that can successfully send ac3/dts to the dac?
<n8tuser> kristian1-> you're welcome
<ikonia> BigLove: possibly
<nick|away> ikonia: i don't use away messages.?
<BigLove> brb... I'll try on another laptop
<DrHackenbush> doh - got that...
<Gnea> !pm | craxpt
<ubottu> craxpt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ikonia> nick|away: apologies, I though your nick|away nick means "nick - awat"
<ikonia> away
<DrHackenbush>         Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<DrHackenbush> /dev/mmcblk0p1               1        2861     2011104+   6  FAT16
<DrHackenbush> (pebcak sorry  :-p
<nick|away> ikonia: nope.
<ikonia> nick|away: my apologies then
<Gnea> craxpt: what is the ERROR message that grub gives?
<racarter> is there such a thing as an external sound card for a laptop?
<racarter> is there a way to avoid the internal build in one?
<racarter> built in*
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> umm i would think ubuntu can read fat16,   now try to  sudo mount -t fat16 /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<Gnea> racarter: yeah, if you plug one into a usb port
<recon69> ﻿could someone pastebin a unmodified /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file from ubuntu 8.10
<DrHackenbush> n8tuser...
<DrHackenbush>  sudo mount -t fat16 /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<nibbler> recon69: might be pretty empty i suppose
<DrHackenbush> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat16'
<DrHackenbush> mount: maybe you meant 'vfat'?
<gnutron> racarter: apt-get install esound, system - prefs - sound set to autodetect, if you have a sound card 'asoundconf list' set the default.
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> umm i would think ubuntu can read fat16,   now try to  sudo mount -t fat16 /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> yeah try vfat
<mushroomcheeseme> why does my hardware hang on ubuntu?
<BigLove> ikonia: Boot fine on my wife's win laptop
<craxpt> i cannot go past the grub menu with wubi. any ideas?
<ikonia> BigLove: what hardware are you trying to boot on
<nibbler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85247/ @ recon69
<DrHackenbush> n8tuser  - you rock  :-D
<DrHackenbush> that did it.  thanks tons!
<recon69> ﻿nibbler: thx
<BigLove> ikonia: Macbook :)
<Gnea> craxpt: yeah, stop asking for ideas and give some error messages.
<ikonia> BigLove: which model/version
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> i forget lots of things though, but i get you close enuff
<BigLove> ikonia: using an External firewire dvd. Um. Intel Core Duo 2GHz
<DrHackenbush> close enough is close enough.  :-D   that's been bugging me for a while now.  thanks again  :-)
<n8tuser> DrHackenbush-> you are welcome
<ikonia> BigLove: now sure how macs book from external devices, especially DVD drives, eg: how they hang off the buss
<stapel> I'm looking for a proxy switcher utility for ubuntu
<ikonia> BigLove: any reason your not booting from the internal drive ?
<xorlim> recon69: http://pastebin.com/m170ea897
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help me install flashplugin-nonfree? Here's the output of 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree': http://rafb.net/p/ND5xB880.html
<ikonia> BigLove: as in the internal DVD drive
<BigLove> ikonia: It's teh broke, heh
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: thats a known issue that adobe have changed the download location
<racarter> gnutron, i don't understand what you're telling me. i installed esound, set to default, and asoundconf list tells me i have one soundcard (Intel)
<BigLove> ikonia: so yeah, having to find alternative methods. :(
<Nutt718> jdolan - that command does not display the chipset.
<racarter> gnutron, not sure how i am supposed to set the default
<ikonia> BigLove: not sure how mac handles booting from external devices
<BigLove> ikonia: I've tried a usb install, but macbooks apparently have problems with that as well
<rathel> I'm running Fluxbox, I can't seem to get my DPMS working in xorg.conf, I know it works because I can do xset dpms force off and it shuts my monitors off.
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: So it's a known issue but no one's fixed it? "Yeah I know the toilet flushes backwards, it's a known issue..."
<racarter> what is fluxbox?
<gnutron> racarter: if you only have onboard sound its set.
<l337ingDisorder> "We just wear gumboots"
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: ubuntu can't fix it, adobe can
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: it is being worked on
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: I seeee
<racarter> ok thanks, the one i have doesn't work btw
<craxpt> straight boot, no error message; typing boot, i get Error 8: KErnel must be loaded before booting; typing kernetl /ubuntu/winboot/wubilfr.mbr i get a successful linux image loaded; typing boot afterwards, system hangs
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: So in the meantime there's no way to get flash working with firefox?
<ikonia> BigLove: without knowing how it handles external booting I couldn't comment, can you boot anything else, say a windows cd ?
<xorlim> what errors were fixed in 8.10 as opposed to 8.04?
<BigLove> ikonia: Hm. lemme try that :D
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: you can manually try io install the 10 version, or see if there is a fix package in the backports repo yet
<BigLove> brb
<thinkk_linuxx> hello every1
<stapel> I'm looking for a proxy switcher utility for ubuntu
<thinkk_linuxx> is the version 8.10 stable?
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: would there be a CLI one-liner I could try for the backport repo? I have that repo in my sources.list already
<kalakouentin> yes
<smokewon> hey there im trying to get my web camera working its a DSE web cam(model: XH5096) i got the drivers from this site: http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/download.html#ov51x but when i try compile it i get this: http://rafb.net/p/tbciAc17.html whats going on???
<Nutt718> jdolan, essentially, have ubuntu installed but need to install linux drivers for a gateway mt6723
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: make sure it's not commented out
<l337ingDisorder> thinkk_linuxx: 8.10 is stable but still crashy for many people
<ikonia> stapel: just switch the proxy in the applications you want to use
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: thats nonsense,
<gnutron> racarter: right click the volume icon, preferences should say intel, open the volume controls and toggle switches, it worked for me.
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: Very crashy for many people
<Nutt718> jdolan, to enable the NIC card and wireless card
<thinkk_linuxx> l337indDisorder: is it worth updrading?
<jrhigh> guys
<jrhigh> i need some help
<jrhigh> how do i connect to the ubuntu channel #politics
<jrhigh> i'm connected to freenode
<ikonia> thinkk_linuxx: depends on your need
<ikonia> jrhigh: that not an ubuntu channel
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: not commented out
<jrhigh> but i'm on windows and trying to the connect to the ubuntu #politics channel
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: uncomment it and run apt-get update
<jrhigh> yes it is
<ikonia> jrhigh: there is no ubuntu politics channel
<jrhigh> are u sure
<ikonia> jrhigh: %100
<xorlim>  why is the login screen now "small" in 8.10 as opposed to "normal size" in 8.04?
<l337ingDisorder> thinkk_linuxx: If I were you I'd create a new partition to test it on
<diffred> damn .chm files!!!!!!!!!!! how the hell I print the hole books in this format
<diffred> s/hole/whole
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > diffred
<ubottu> diffred, please see my private message
<thinkk_linuxx> ikonia: what does the new version have more?
<ikonia> thinkk_linuxx: few updates,
<smokewon> hey there im trying to get my web camera working its a DSE web cam(model: XH5096) i got the drivers from this site: http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/download.html#ov51x but when i try compile it i get this: http://rafb.net/p/tbciAc17.html whats going on???
<l337ingDisorder> thinkk_linuxx: If you can install it and get it configured so it's exactly the way you want it, and you can reboot/log-out/suspend etc without any crashing then you're good to go and can delete the old 8.04 partition (though I'd still recommend keeping the 8.04 partition as a fallout shelter)
<racarter> gnutron, yeah it says HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) but doesn't seem to work for me
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: I think you misread me... It's currently _not_ commented out (the backports repo)
<racarter> i am looking at this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829612001
<thinkk_linuxx> l337indDisorder: alright ill try that...thbanks
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: then it's enabled
<NastyGuns> hello... can anyone help with bittorrent on 7.10?
<racarter> no idea if this is linux compatible
<BigLove> ikonia: Nope. Same problem. Win disk is good though. it's gotta be something wrong with the way mac's handle external drives
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: ah okay so it would be the same apt-line then?
<ikonia> BigLove: sounds sensible
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: yes
<Nutt718> can anyone tell me where to find drivers for a gateway mt6723
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: in other words the manual install is the only option.. and that's not an option because they only have a 32-bit version of the source available
<BigLove> ikonia: Well, that sucks -_- was trying to avoid having to deal with sending it off, heh heh
<Nutt718> specifically NIC and wireless
<Andry> hey guys, do yuo know if I can read DVDs burned under windows with UDF filesystem?
<gnutron> racarter: open volume controls, play with the controls and switches
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: on the 64bit version it installs the 32bit package
<BigLove> ikonia: Thanks for the troubleshooting between you and nibbler though :D much appreciated guys
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: there is no source package, it's closed source
<racarter> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Andry Wrong channel for WIndows questions
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: Tried that, it said the architecture was unsupported when I tried to run the .deb
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: where did you download a deb from ?
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: well ok, not 'source' then inasmuch as the .tar.gz
<Andry> Jack_Sparrow: I wanted to know if I can read it under ubuntu
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: adobe.com
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: yes, and thats teh same one that is installed on the 64bit
<racarter> gnutron, i have played with the volume controls and switches.. i think i can keep myself entertained that way for only so long
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: you don't download a deb,
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: tried the .deb, tried the .tar.gz
<zsquareplusc> Andry: you probable need udf-utils or a similar package
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: how did you try the tar ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Andry k
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: both failed due to wrong architecture
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: actually - never mind, you probably haven't setup the 32bit compatability libraries
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: untarred it and ran the script inside
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: not that simple
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: aha that sounds like something that would be greatly useful
<gnutron> racarter: right click the volume icon,  open the volume controls select preferences, toggle tracks to be visable
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: where are these compatability libraries you speak of? :)
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: in the repo
<l337ingDisorder> and is there any reason I might not want to install said libraries? (if not, why aren't they native? heh)
<mib_3lwwql> hi
<mib_3lwwql> hi when i boot ubuntu for the first time using the live cd, all goes well but it asks me to login. i have never installed ubuntu on this computer before and i have no idea what the username and password combo is.....
<Andry> can I burn a 4 GB file with ubuntu with other filesystems?
<alex_mayorga> is there a specific channel were I can get help with X problems?
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: they are not installed by default as not everyone needs them
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: so 'apt-get install 32-bit-compatability-libraries' ?
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql: the livecd will not ask you to log in
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql: where did you get the livecd from
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: no, search the repos for compat
<ikonia> alex_mayorga: #xorg
<mib_3lwwql> ikonia: ubuntu.com from the MIT mirror
<racarter> gnutron.. i have selected all options and turned everything up to the max
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: aha, thanks :)
<racarter> if my sound should work someday, i will probably go deaf
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make this permanent gnome-terminal --geometry=75x25+350+205?
<mib_3lwwql> it is asking me to login i am very confused
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql: where did you get the cd from
<gnutron> racarter: try switches
<Gnuggets> hey guys
<racarter> what?
<Tefx> hye does any one in here no abotu how to set up nameservers and the lieks properly??
<Gnuggets> first day on linux how are you?
<zsquareplusc> l337ingDisorder: ia32-libs
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_3lwwql the live cd from ubuntu does not ask for user name and pass for live session..
<Tefx> cos bind is jsut liek ahh confusign to me
<mib_3lwwql> ikonia: it's a blank cd
<racarter> gnutron, what switches?
<stefg> mib_3lwwql: so you're on a Live-CD, right?
<mib_3lwwql> *dvd
<mib_3lwwql> yes stefg
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql: then you can't be booting from the DVD if it's blank
<Andry> I need to burn a 4GB file onto a DVD with winXP and I want to be able to read it under Ubuntu as well
<mib_3lwwql> it isn't blank...
<l337ingDisorder> zsquareplusc: ahhh thanks, that'll save a looooot of time ;)
<mib_3lwwql> i burned the iso to it
<racarter> gnutron, i selected all the checkboxes in volume control preferences if that's what you mean
<mib_3lwwql> and it works perfectly except it asks me to login
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql:where did you get the iso
<mib_3lwwql> ikonia: ubuntu.com from  the mit mirror
<Gnuggets> could anyone tell me how to go about in installing my invidia drivers?
<stefg> mib_3lwwql: and you installed from that dvd, but was not asked f to set a usernam or password ?
<smokewon> hey there im trying to get my web camera working its a DSE web cam(model: XH5096) i got the drivers from this site: http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/download.html#ov51x but when i try compile it i get this: http://rafb.net/p/tbciAc17.html whats going on???
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: ok it seems I already have the latest ia32-libs installed
<Tefx> mib_3lwwql, did u burn it at a low speed ???
<ardchoille> !nvidia | Gnuggets
<ubottu> Gnuggets: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mib_3lwwql> yes stefg
<Gnuggets> yes ardchoille key stroke error
<mib_3lwwql> Tefx: yes!!!
<recon69> ﻿mib_3lwwql: did you burn it as an iso image?
<mib_3lwwql> 4X
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql: do you get a boot menu asking you what you want to do ?
<hippopota> fireox about:config any experts??
<psycardis> Is it possible to make a custom keyboard shortcut using the escape key?
<Gnuggets> i downloaded them from nvidia for my driver it went to the desktop
<Gnuggets> however i cant figure how to install it
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql: when you first boot from the cd, before the desktop loads
<mib_3lwwql> yes recon69 otherwise i woulnt get anything at all
<ikonia> Gnuggets: why are you not using the ones ubuntu provides through the driver manager ?
<NewtuUbuntu> Hi there, does anyone know why my restricted packages would stop working regularly without me changing anything? Almost every day I get on my computer mp3's and such will stop playing and I have to re-download the restricted packages. Right now that's not even working. Any ideas?
<Gnuggets> they make my refresh rate 50 and my screen resolution so small
<gnutron> racarter: try muting auxiliary
<recon69> ﻿mib_3lwwql: and is your computer set to boot from cd ?
<mib_3lwwql> ikonia: i am sorry, i don't understand your question. i booted it for the first time 5 minutes ago
<mib_3lwwql> recon69: it boots from the cd fine.
<Tefx> right hand on form what im gettin mib_3lwwql  you have installed it from the lvie cd the lvie cd boots and logs in fine but uveinstalled it to your system and its now askign you for a log in which u dotn renember settign when u installed correct
<rathel> I can't seem to get my DPMS working in xorg.conf, I have set OffTime to 1 and it doesn't do anything, I know it works because I can do 'xset dpms force off' and it shuts my monitors off.
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql: when you first put the cD in and boot, you should get a menu that asks you to boot from the cd, boot from the hard disk, run a disk check, etc etc with an ubuntu logo, do you get that
<stefg> mib_3lwwql: then something went wrong., the install is probably broken. you can try to boot into resuce mode, where you have the chance to drop to a root shell (without givng a password). you can then add a user from the shell witz the 'adduser' command
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make this permanent gnome-terminal --geometry=75x25+350+205?
<recon69> ﻿mib_3lwwql: so you get a menu asking you what you want to do , try ubuntu liveCD, install , test cd , test memory
<mib_3lwwql> ikonia: i got that, incorrect Tefx
<Tefx> ahh oky
<Gnuggets> boy for first time using this it is very confusing however when i browse the internet its so much faster
<Tefx> i jsut mis read somthign ithink then
<mib_3lwwql> i never installed ubuntu
<mib_3lwwql> i am booting the live cd
<racarter> gnutron, don't see an option for auxillary
 * Tefx binds confusign the hell out of me
<stefg> mib_3lwwql: how much ram does that box have ?
<mib_3lwwql> ikonia: i choose to boot without it harming my comuter(the first option)
<mib_3lwwql> stefg: 1gig
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_3lwwql did you do the self test?
<mib_3lwwql> no
<mib_3lwwql> i should prbably do that
<MindVirus> When are we getting Py3k?
<mib_3lwwql> 1 sec
<mib_3lwwql> brb
<psycardis> Pirate_Hunter open the terminal click edit, profiles and create a new profile.
<stefg> mib_3lwwql: probably there's a problem with the DVD
<Tefx> Jack_Sparrow,  do u no anythign abotu bind and nameserver mx records and the liek
<xorlim> how do I get the correct resolution for my system during the login screen?
<psycardis> Pirate_Hunter when you have it as you like make it the default.
<Tefx> cos its confusign the hell otua me and u seem to be pritty well knolaged in the area of servers
<Pirate_Hunter> psycardis: i need it with those geometries
<gnutron> racarter: you havent made all controls visable
<bpat1434> whomever answered my question, can you repost?
<jereth> hello
<racarter> gnutron, there are no more checkboxes to select...
<Susie> How can I find out what specific graphics card driver I am using on my computer? My xorg.conf does not say...
<dan1el_> What do I do when I dont got any sound?
<benc123> h
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make this permanent gnome-terminal --geometry=75x25+350+205?
<mib_3lwwql> ubuntu is checking the cd for it's "integrity"
<Killer--Tux> need help setting up ftp
<jereth> if anyone is avalable to assist me with a simple matter id be grateul
 * ElTimo adds to the storm of support questions
<psycardis> Pirate_hunter: sorry about that, I didn't look through all the settings, I would just click on system main menu and change the shortcut associated with the terminal
<Killer--Tux> i was using gporftp and i want to re install it
<Killer--Tux> but i dont get the gui
<ElTimo> how do I get the v4l-dvb drivers working on intrepid?
<mib_3lwwql> ok i did the check
<mib_3lwwql> there where 2 errors found n 2 files
<bpat1434> I'm running ubuntu 8.04.1 and trying to upgrade to 8.10.  Running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" returns nothing to upgrade.  any idesa?
<mib_3lwwql> or there where 2 erroes found
<Pirate_Hunter> psycardis: huh i tried adding that to preffered apps under system but terminal still come up large, how do i set it to come up everytime with those parameters
<mib_3lwwql> i have been trying to get ubuntu to work forever and it never works there is aways a problem
<ElTimo> I know they're compiled into the kernel now, but my cam isn't supported by default so I have to install a patched version
<mib_3lwwql> is there any way i can fix these errors using nano or something?
<mosahin> Need help with graphic drivers. Just ran the Achilles Life Simulator and the pc locked up. When I restarted the drivers were gone. Now I am on 800x600 resolution. Anyone have any ideas?
<xorlim> bpat1434: update-manager -d I think.
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_3lwwql It is NOT ubuntu's fault that you dont have a good burn or download
<toader_> Hi, Since i upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10,  my keyboard input always r frozen in the application like eclipse, and Konsole. I almost cannot continue my work. But previous Ubuntu 8.04, there is no this problem. Could anybody know why?
<NewtuUbuntu> Anyone have any ideas why my restricted packages would stop working every few days? I will be able to play mp3's one day, then the next day it won't work. Please help.
<gnutron> racarter: i give up, set system - preferences - sound to autodetect instead of alsa
<mib_3lwwql> well ok but how can i fix the errors
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_3lwwql No, you cant fix errors on a dvd with nano
<Pirate_Hunter> psycardis: np i think i got what u meant or maybe not but i figured it out at least for my desktop link
<mib_3lwwql> ok well thanks anyway everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_3lwwql md5 our *.iso to begin with
<bpat1434> xorlim, update-manager is not found/known
<jereth> i installed ubuntu into my computer using the install as a progam option, i stuck it on my big hard drive and when i boot to it it cat mount that drive but will find the c  (windows drive)
<mib_3lwwql> btw can i get a free dvd with ubuntu on it from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_3lwwql no
<xorlim> bpat1434: sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> only cd's are free
<mib_3lwwql> ok jack 1 min please
<bpat1434> xorlim, I'm running without gnome though....
<ElTimo> jereth: I think you have to run it from inside windows
<toader_> hi, could anybody know about keyboard frozen in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Gnuggets> so the driver download i downloaded if i go to system admit and hardware driver should automaticly install it when i enable driver?
<Susie> How can I find out what specific graphics card driver I am using on my computer? My xorg.conf does not say...
<mib_3lwwql> thanks everyon
<toader_> Hi, Since i upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10,  my keyboard input always r frozen in the application like eclipse, and Konsole. I almost cannot continue my work. But previous Ubuntu 8.04, there is no this problem. Could anybody know why?
<et32273> Susie: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ElTimo> how do I get the v4l-dvb drivers working on intrepid? I know they're compiled into the kernel now, but my cam isn't supported by default so I have to install a patched version
<jereth> it wont run from withing windows but duel boots happily i just cat see my data
<sonny> WOW
<ElTimo> jereth: that's weird
<NewtuUbuntu> et32273 would you have any idea why my mp3's won't play anymore? I installed the restricted packages, they worked, then they stopped working randomly.
<sonny> 这里有中国人么？
<dan1el_> i dont have any sound after i installed ubuntu. what should I do now?
<hateball> !jp | sonny
<ubottu> sonny: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jereth> yea :(  hy hdds are c: for the windows and z;big bastard or the 500 gig data drive
<Susie> et32272: Thanks, I think I figured it out...
<et32273> NewtuUbuntu: why do you ask me?
<sonny> ....chinese
<psycardis> Pirate_Hunter: Click system, preferences, main menu, click accessories on the left, double-click terminal on the right, change the command to gnome-terminal --geometry=75x25+350+205 click close click close. click system prefrences, click preferred applications, click system, click custom in the drop down menu make the command gnome-terminal --geometry=75x25+350+205 click close
<hateball> !cn | sonny  :)
<ubottu> sonny  :): For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zsquareplusc> jereth: check if thee is a /host/ folder and if is that what you are looking for :-)
<hateball> sonnyⅅ Sorry, hard for me to tell ;)
<jereth> ok
<NewtuUbuntu> et32273 because you just helped someone else, i figured perhaps you are knowledgable. I've been asking my question for a while now and no one has been able to reply yet.
<psycardis> Is it possible to make a custom keyboard shortcut using the escape key?
<bpat1434> xorlim, found it.... had to change "lts" to "normal" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Pirate_Hunter> psycardis: ty, very much appreciated
<jereth> brb
<psycardis> Pirate_Hunter: np
<et32273> NewtuUbuntu: i don't use standard gnome or kde media players. i use mplayer which can play mp3 and many other formats.
<NewtuUbuntu> et32273 MPlayer is what I'm using as well, in fact I have two versions, Gnome M Player and just M Player, but neither of them are working.
<zsquareplusc> NewtuUbuntu: maybe your sound is just muted?
<Spasysheep> 8.04 - which packages conflict with flashplugin-nonfree?
<NewtuUbuntu> zsquareplusc i've checked, it is not muted.
<jrhigh> vlc
<mali[x]> hello
<Aval0n> hey has there been any ability to play bluray disc direct off CD yet?
<Aval0n> without having to rip to the Hard drive/
<zsquareplusc> NewtuUbuntu: if you want to have multiple applications playing, use pulseaudio as output. otherwise only one app at the time can play audio
<isle85> Hi, I can't make my Brother (a wifi printer/scaner/) to be seen by my laptop . I can print with it, no problemo . This printer has its own IP address to be seen by my whole network
<NewtuUbuntu> zsquareplusc the odd thing is, youtube videos will play fine, so i know it's not my overall sound, just mp3 files and the like
<et32273> NewtuUbuntu: and i don't even use gnome or kde as desktop enviroment, so no pulse audio. just plain alsa.
<NewtuUbuntu> zsquareplusc hmm, i don't think that's the problem either, i don't have any other programs attempting to play sounds right now
<zsquareplusc> NewtuUbuntu: the flash plugin is maybe not using pulseaudio, i dont know
<Spasysheep> et32273 - try: sudo alsamixer
<ElTimo> can someone help me with my gspca drivers?
<toader_> Hi, Since i upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10,  my keyboard input always r frozen in the application like eclipse, and Konsole. I almost cannot continue my work. But previous Ubuntu 8.04, there is no this problem. Could anybody know why?
<et32273> Spasysheep: i dont have sound problems
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep i'm the one with the sound problems
<massiterun> hello to everybody
<Spasysheep> et32273, NewtuUbuntu - sorry, misread posts / names
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep for some reason i can't play mp3's even though i got it working by downloading the restricted packages, it stopped working suddenly for no apparent reason
<thomas__> hello!
<sonny> hello
<provo1> hi
<sonny> hi
<jereth> thank you very much i didnt see it before ;)
<Guest85018> hello ubu guys
<provo1> wow
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu - i had a similar problem recently, is there more than one sound device on your system?
<provo1> they dont even mask your ip on freenode?
<provo1> sucks
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep what do you mean by sound device? i do have headphones and speakers if that's what you're referring to.
<jrib> !cloak | provo1
<ubottu> provo1: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<thomas__> can anybody help me with a filesystem problem (root is always read only) on a server?
<provo1> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> provo1 Please watch the language... and tone..  You can cloak if you feel the need
<inzi85> hi.. skype doesn't work properly on ubuntu for me...i can hear my voice through the speakers but my friend doesnt recieve anything
<jereth> whoever it was that told me where to look me and my anime thank you
<provo1> sorry for my tone
<Jack_Sparrow> provo1 np
<toader_> Hi, Since i upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10,  my keyboard input always r frozen in the application like eclipse, and Konsole. I almost cannot continue my work. But previous Ubuntu 8.04, there is no this problem. Could anybody know why?
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu - i mean soundcards - im guessing that you have onboard sound, do you also have a separate soundcard installed?
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep i'm not sure, is there some way i can check that?
<Susie> I am thinking about getting a VGA to S-video adapter so I can clone my desktop to a TV. I read a lot of reviews that say these types of cables don't work most of the time. Is this true?
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu - um, hang on a mo
<NewtuUbuntu> ok
<xorlim> Jack_Sparrow: what is "cloak"?
<medoctron> Susie: I think it depends on your configuration and what a tv you want to use
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak > xorlim
<ubottu> xorlim, please see my private message
<pretorian> hi
<giuseppe_> hi all, during boot appears "Activatinf swapfile ... FAILED - What can I do?
<onetinsoldier> toader_: i might know how to fix it. however, it's only a guess and it's kind of drastic, and it might not help at all
<Susie> medoctron: I'm checking right now to see if my graphics card supports TV-out. I'm fairly certain it does...
<Out_Cold> grr... i bought a second hand dsl modem... and it's not working out of the box.. anyone know how to get the mac address off of it?
<tspike> I'm trying to stop sendmail from starting at boot time using chkconfig, but when I run it, I get this output: http://pastie.org/338974... any ideas?
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu - open a terminal, run cd /proc/asound then ls
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu - whats the output?
<sonny> There are Chinese friends what?
<provo1> this is going to take some getting use to
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> Susie: one thing about S-Video, is that it's a hog when it comes to transmission... in other words, it wants to be the only medium to carry video to a device, it won't share with another. So you can only have the output displayed on either your laptop display or the TV, but not at the same time.
<provo1> is there an irc client as robust and easy as mirc?
<sonny> thanks
<xorlim> provo1: xchat?
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep card0 and card1
<Slart> provo1: xchat is probably the closest
<onetinsoldier> toader_: i might know how to fix it. however, it's only a guess and it's kind of drastic. since it's a guess, it might not fix it at all
<giuseppe_> during boot phase it appears "Activatinf swapfile ... FAILED - What can I do?
<Gnuggets> Error nvidia-installer must be ran as root?
<Out_Cold> provo1, go xchat... not xchat-gnome
<Slart> provo1: or you can run mIRC in wine if you really must
<xorlim> I use irssi because it's like ircii from the '90's.
<Susie> Gnea: I did not know that. If I used RCA (I believe that's the red, yellow, and white, correct?) would that be better?
<Jack_Sparrow> provo1 we try to avoid discussions about what is best...  but xchat, or kvirc are well thought of
<provo1> oic, thanks for the advice slart
<TriBeCa> soooo
<tspike> Anyone?
<Slart> provo1: you're welcome
<giuseppe_> anyone?
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu: ok you have two soundcards on your system, same as me, now lets see if i can remember how to disable one
<Slart> tspike: I can't be bothered to go back and search for your original question in the backlog.. can't you just repeat it?
<TriBeCa> i just did a new install, and now my system sits with a flashing '_' immediately after post
<tspike> Slart: I'm trying to stop sendmail from starting at boot time using chkconfig, but when I run it, I get this output: http://pastie.org/338974... any ideas?
<TriBeCa> hard drive is set as a boot device in bios
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep thank you for your help thus far, I really appreciate it
<giuseppe_> anyone?
<Gnea> Susie: that depends on the source. yes, RCA is the correct term.
<tspike> Slart: I assumed it was bad form to constantly repeat questions
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_, please see my private message
<toader_> onetinsoldier: could u tell me
<bthompson> anybody have an experience with installing linux to a flash drive
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu: thats ok :). By disabling one soundcard, all sound will play through the other
<Slart> tspike: nah.. as long as you don't repeat too often.. once every 5 minutes is enough... just saying "anyone?" out of nowhere will just annoy people..
<sonny> Good lively here
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu: can you get at the back of your pc?
<tspike> Slart: fair enough
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep if necessary, what would you like me to do?
<onetinsoldier> toader_: ok, sure. it seems that you are using the kde environment. is that correct?
<provo1> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Susie> Gnea: Well, as I was saying, I was hoping to get an adapter cable, so something like a VGA to RCA cable, but I read that these often don't work...
<nomike> hi!
<giuseppe_> you are right... escuse me... I'll be waiting for... Thanks in advance! :-)
<Slart> tspike: I haven't messed with either sendmail or chkconfig so I have no idea how to fix that
<nomike> I have a problem with WLAN with one of my pc's.
<tspike> Slart: :/ Google is pretty sparse for this issue
<toader_> onetinsoldier: no, it is gnome
<saxin> Hello. Will GeForce 9800GTX be supported in Ubuntu 8.10? Anything I should be aware of?
<medoctron> Susie: what a graphics card do you use? and what connection possibilities does it have?
<Gnea> Susie: It may or may not work, so yeah, it's a gamble.  What TV are you trying to hook up to?
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu: look at where the audio cables are plugged in - are they near the keyboard and mouse plugs, or are they lower down running in a horizontal row (I'm assuming your pc is a tower)
<Susie> Gnea: Well, it's just an average crt TV.
<Slart> saxin: check the nvidia linux site and see what versions of their driver support the 9800gtx.. then check what version is in the ubuntu repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Susie you can check our supported hardware page
<onetinsoldier> toader_: oh.. i see.. but you are usingsome kde stuff? you mentioned Konsole, which is a kde thing
<Slart> saxin: I think it's supported.. but I'm not entirely sure.. myself I have a 8800gtx which works nicely
<Karn> is there any way to get networking up and running after apt-get remove network-manager ? I was going to install wicd but forgot I needed network to install it :)
<craxpt> can any1 help me with an errors in wubi?? straight boot, no error message and just drops me in grub4dos prompt; typing boot, i get Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting; typing kernel /ubuntu/winboot/wubilfr.mbr i get a successful linux image loaded; typing boot afterwards, system hangs
<Susie> medoctron: I'm using an Intel graphics card. There is a VGA port (on my computer), and I think I'll have better luck with that than the S-Video port
<toader_> onetinsoldier: yes, i have install konsole
<Slart> Karn: can't you just install it from the live cd?
<n8tuser> Karn-> you have access to the internet now dont you?
<Karn> on my main pc yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> craxpt Please read the wubi faq page, I wont use, recommend nor support it
<toader_> onetinsoldier: but my eclipse is alwyas frozen also
<Karn> Slart, I installed off a usb stick
<dnyy> So I need compiz to have emerald running?
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep the speakers and headphones are plugged into a row of 3 slots running sideways that are a ways below the USB and keyboard slots
<Karn> Slart, and I don't have a cdrom drive (eee 901)
<Slart> Karn: download the live cd and burn it from the computer you're on now?
<dnyy> Do*
<Slart> Karn: ngh.. that makes it much harder =/
<onetinsoldier> toader_: first, you will probably want to shut down X before doing this.. ok? anyway, after shutting down gdm with invoke-rc.d gdm stop  ...in your home directory... delete all your .gnome and .kde dirs
<medoctron> Susie: But don't you have a s-video to Cinch converter with your card? That was a config that worked on 2 different TVs for me, but on one older tv it doesnt work
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu: ok so you are using a separate soundcard rather than the one built into the mainboard
<onetinsoldier> toader_: and delete dirs like....  .gvfs and .qt
<Susie> medoctron: I don't know what an s-video to Cinch converter is...
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep i suppose that's probably the case, yes
<n8tuser> Karn-> are you booted up on the new install?
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep although, i will note that the place the speakers is plugged in is on the same metal block as the usb and all the other stuff
<toader_> onetinsoldier: what does mean "after shutting down gdm with invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<onetinsoldier> toader_: again, kind of drastic, but it might fix your problem
<onetinsoldier> toader_: it means shutting down your window manager AND your display manager
<sonny> 日本、お持ちの
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu: hang on, you said  "the speakers and headphones are plugged into a row of 3 slots running sideways that are a ways below the USB and keyboard slots", and then that the speakers are plugged in near the usb?
<Slart> Karn: by the way.. what kind of internet connection are you using?
<Slart> Karn: if it's a simple wire connection it's probably easier to just config it and be done with it
<medoctron> Susie: give me a moment...
 * Sushil has left this server ("Kopete 0.12.7 : http://kopete.kde.org").
<Susie> medoctron: okay
<NewtuUbuntu> spasysheep i'm sorry for the poor communication. basically what i'm saying is that the slots they are plugged into are on the same large metal rectangle as the usb slots and the keyboard/mouse slots, however, they are at the very bottom of that piece of metal. they are not completely separate, though, so I'm not sure what that means, perhaps they are plugged into the motherboard? The only other place I see to plug things in is
<NewtuUbuntu>  the place where my printer cable is plugged in.
<Sushil> /leave *whatever
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu: ok so you are in fact using onboard sound card then
<NewtuUbuntu> spassysheep ha ha, sorry once again, that's not my printer cable that's my monitor cable
<onetinsoldier> toader_: if you do it... delete the following..  .config .dbus .gconf .gconfd .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gvfs .qt and .kde and .mcop stuff
<Spasysheep> NewtuUbuntu: run less /proc/asound/modules in a terminal - whats the output?
<medoctron> Susie: can i qry you?
<NewtuUbuntu>  0 snd_intel8x0
<NewtuUbuntu>  1 snd_mpu401
<lianimator> how do I start a program (gimp) so that it uses 100% CPU, of a dual core cpu?
<Susie> medoctron: I'm sorry. What does that mean?
<onetinsoldier> toader_: and anything else that looks to be gnome or kde related that starts with a  .
<Karn> Slart, I'm using Wireless
<jrib> lianimator: that doesn't really make much sense to me
<Slart> Karn: ah.. nevermind then..
<psycardis> Is it possible to make a custom keyboard shortcut using the escape key?
<toader_> onetinsoldier: ok, thx
<medoctron> Susie: something like private chat
<onetinsoldier> toader_: ok, all i can is good luck. again, i don't even know if that'll fix it
<Karn> n8tuser, yeah i'm booted in on the laptop (no gui - removed gnome)
<toader_> onetinsoldier: how to restart to console without starting up the X-window?
<Jack_Sparrow> psycardis not that I am awaroe of
<lianimator> When I do some blurring or such on gimp, it uses only 50% of the CPU. I want it to use both of the processors.
<toader_> onetinsoldier: i will come back and tell u a moment
<Susie> medoctron: yeah, sure, I guess
<n8tuser> Karn-> okay np,  is it connected via ethernet on your router to the isp?
<onetinsoldier> toader... exit your window manager(log out). go to a console only terminal(ctrl+alt+f1 for example)... then  invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<medoctron> Susie: okay, you should see a new tab (i hope ;) )
<jrib> lianimator: well if the algorithm isn't programmed to run in parallel you'll have a tough time doing that
<n8tuser> Karn-> what is the ip address of your laptop?
<lianimator> jrib: oh okay, thanks
<onetinsoldier> toader_: to start it up again... invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Karn> n8tuser, it doesnt have one :) it was connected over wireless but after removing network-manager it doesnt have the ra0 interface
<jrib> lianimator: you might check with #gimp to see if it's possible or not
<zsquareplusc> lianimator: dual core?
<toader_> onetinsoldier: ok, see u later
<n8tuser> Karn-> can you not connect it using an ethernet cable? thats okay too to use ethernet,
<Karn> n8tuser, I dont have a spare port on the router (and the router is in the loft)
<lianimator> zsquareplusc: yes.
<giuseppe_> hi all, during boot phase I read this message "Activating swapfile swap [FAILED]" - What can I do to solve it?
<n1lo> How Can I update to ubuntu testing ou unstable?
<n8tuser> Karn-> do you recall which chip your wifi uses?
<zsquareplusc> lianimator: in that case 50% means it fully uses one of the CPUs.  unfortunately many programs only use a single processor today.
<Karn> rt2860 i think
<Karn> its an eee 901
<Karn> if that helps
<track_> Hi... i'm using hardy with proview pc81001 netbook. after i upgrade the kernel from 2.6.24 to 2.6.27, my usb pen driver is not automounting anymore
<psycardis> Is it possible to make a custom keyboard shortcut using the <Esc> key?
<track_> can anybody help me?
<n8tuser> Karn-> okay do this, can you post in pastebin the contents of  /etc/network/interfaces
<giuseppe_> anyone can help me about a failed message during boot?
<mimcpher> So I'm trying to figure out the config-less Xorg drugs.  I want to change some options for my synaptics touchpad, but I'm not sure how to set up X without breaking its fancy configless setup
<psycardis> track_ how did you upgrade the kernel?
<Turl> hi, I'm having a problem with brasero
<track_> i got the .config from the intrepid linux image package
<rambo298> i downloaded an openoffice writer labels template .otg file; what directory should it be put in?
<track_> then i compiled a custom kernel from official 2.6.27.8 version (from kernel.org)
<track_> the system is working well for everything but the automount
<sYskk> hey im trying to mount a LaCie external HD... im able to read it but not write to it
<Karn> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/d815109a
<sYskk> probably cause it was formatted on windows
<sYskk> anyone knows if its possible to write ntfs from linus ?
<zsquareplusc> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Turl> sYskk: it is
<Turl> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<n8tuser> Karn-> edit that file and add this line   iface ra0 inet dhcp;
<n1lo> how can I use a unstable packages?
<n8tuser> Karn-> auto ra0
<n8tuser> Karn those are two lines added
<Turl> anyone has prol
<Turl> problems with brasero giving errors at the end of the disk?
<Karn> n8tuser, ok now /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<n8tuser> Karn-> am assuming here rt2860  will be name ra0
<Karn> yeah
<n8tuser> Karn-> no, try this    sudo  ifup ra0
<track_> Hi... i'm using hardy with proview pc81001 netbook. after i upgrade the kernel from 2.6.24 to 2.6.27, my usb pen driver is not automounting anymore.
<onetinsoldier> n1lo: there are option in synaptic to enable 'proposed updates' repos..that what you're looking for?
<track_> can anybody help me?
<DasEi> !ask | track
<ubottu> track: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n1lo> onetinsoldier, I want to upgrade my ubuntu to testing or unstable.
<onetinsoldier> n1lo: that i don't know.. so keep asking every once in a while
<n1lo> onetinsoldier, to use programs more new.
<Karn> n8tuser, No such device
<DRebellion> n1lo, are you from a debian background?
<DRebellion> n1lo, in ubuntu, the closest there is to 'unstable' or 'testing' would be the current development release, i.e. currently jaunty.
<onetinsoldier> n1lo: i only know how to do that with plain old debian.. i don't know with ubuntu
<n8tuser> Karn-> do this to verify if the driver is loaded,    lshw -C network  and post results in pastebin
<zsquareplusc> n1lo: then you need to know how to fix your systems from time to time and you probably want to go to #ubuntu+1
<_pretorian_> Hi guys!! i have a problem with xvidcap!! Can sombody help me?
<clouder`grr> When I click on the user switcher and choose guest session all it does it ask me for my password and relogs me back into my account.  Any ideas?
<Karn> n8tuser, i just did a modprobe rt2860sta
<n1lo> DRebellion, +-, Years ago I used debian and ubuntu. In these years I use ArchLinux, and 2 weaks ago I try ubuntu, again.
<n8tuser> Karn-> do this to verify if the driver is loaded,    lshw -C network  and post results in pastebin
<DRebellion> n1lo, jaunty is pretty unstable: don't be surprised if your system trashes itself.
<Brack10> trying to install XP sp3 on Ubuntu Intriped with Vbox 2.0.4...it hangs at 33 minutes while "installing devices".  Tried unplugging my ethernet as a few threads suggested and it still is frozen.  Anyone know what I can do?
<Karn> n8tuser, I got it working thanks :)
<zsquareplusc> clouder`grr: that means starting the guest session fails. i think it should run a second X server. maybe you find a /var/log/Xorg.log file for the second screen.
<n8tuser> Karn-> you're welcome
<n1lo> DRebellion, hm, I'll back to Archlinux. Tks. =]
<zsquareplusc> Brack10: did you check in the #vbox channel?
<Brack10> yeah nobody seems too interested in my problem there, zsquareplusc
<randal> Does anyone know how to install desklets plz
<igor47> does anyone know how to install just the dependencies for a package? or how to keep the dependencies around after the package has been removed?
<Nutt718> how do you install a .tar.bz2 file after extracting to desktop
<igor47> Nutt718: depends on what was in the archive. look for instructions where you got it
 * H4U linux noob
<DasEi> !compile | Nutt718
<ubottu> Nutt718: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<H4U> Any idea when trying to install Ubuntu it stops and goes to initramfs ??
<H4U> I tried the text based version of Ubuntu install but after settings it says "Your installation CD-Rom could't be mounted".
<dorkface> !zsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsh
<mrwes> re
<randal> Does anyone know how to run a script plz help
<toader> onetinsoldier: I am back. Thank u very much. The problem is solved!!
<nj32> Nutt718: Read README and INSTALL file in archive
<DasEi> Nutt718: also copy the tarball to /usr/smwhere before, better
<onetinsoldier> igor: as far as keeping stuff around after removal.. use aptitude and mark the packages as 'manually' installed rahter than automatically. m and M toggle the auto/manual marking
<mrwes> randal: bash script?
<mrwes> randal: sh scriptname
<Nutt718> it's a netowrk driver from realtek.com
<igor47> onetinsoldier: thx, lemme try that
<randal> mrwes:  its a desklet and it has a script
<mrwes> randal: yes
<randal> mrwes: i was just reading it i figured it out thanks anyway
<onetinsoldier> toader: YES! very cool.. i was hoping that would work! asthat was a somewhat drastic measure. You're Welcome!
<toader> onetinsoldier: ya,
<onetinsoldier> igor47: you're welcome
<mrwes> randal: did you make is executable?
<mrwes> er...Ok
<DasEi> randal: apt-cache search deskllets
<DasEi> randal: apt-cache search desklets
<randal> mrwes: DasEi ill try that
<mrwes> I for one, like the nautilus scripts
<randal> DasEi: it does nothing
<zsquareplusc> !find desklets
<ubottu> Found: adesklets, gdesklets, gdesklets-data
<randal> DasEi:  i downloaded a desklet from gnome look and i dont know how to install it
<RizR> got a mounted vfat drive. how do I make it writeable by all users on client side when shared using samba?
<zsquareplusc> you shoudl find these unless you dont have universe adn multiverse repositories enabled
<DasEi> randal: , ah, I see tarball or deb ?
<mrwes> Just take the bash scripts and stick them in /home/bill/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and you're off
<Threetimes> How do I enable +20DB boost for recording? It works for playback, not for recording.
<mrwes> RizR: change the perms on the mount point
<randal> DasEi: its a tarball
<Gnea> Threetimes: in the mixer
<zsquareplusc> RizR: each han has its own samba account?  if you mount the drive manually (fstab) you can add a gid, and you have to put the samba users in that group you specify
<DasEi> !compile | randal
<ubottu> randal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Threetimes> There is no boost in the recording tab, there is on the playback tab, but I need both
<RizR> zsquareplusc: yes. I think i found it. suid on client side goes the trick. any better way?
<toader> onetinsoldier: wait. my eclipse cannot accept the input again
<SmokeyD> hey people. I changed my partition table. Everything boots normally except that the boot screen does not show completely anymore.
<randal> DasEi: i dont unerstand what it wants me to do
<Threetimes> in the switches tab, ther is "Mic Auto Gian", it doesn't have any effect
<Gnea> Threetimes: okay, the boost is an overall for the mic, so once it's on, it's on. the mic only accepts input sound, it doesn't produce output sound, therefore the boost is only for recording.
<SmokeyD> I had that before and if I remember right there was a file where I had to set the partition where the resume image resides
<SmokeyD> which is the uuid of the swap partition
<SmokeyD> but I forgot which file that was
<DasEi> randal : you got to unpack and compile the tarball, first install build-essential, read the link^
<onetinsoldier> toader: well, i'm not sure if i know how to fix the problem any further
 * gkirk is trying to figure out why wvdial can dial modem ok, but gnomePPP can't find it
<randal> DasEi: i dont understand what to do to compile it why do i need to compile it
<gkirk> both are pointing to same device
<SmokeyD> now the graphical boot screen only shows the progressbar going from left to right a couple of times and then it switches to the text version of the boot process
<jimbecile> question: I set my resolution/refresh rate too high for my Dell 1905fp monitor and now I can't change it back
<Gnea> Threetimes: the recording tab handles stream flows at a different level, so you don't have to worry about it - ALSA will carry the boosted sound to the recording software.
<gkirk> and I need to set up something my mom can use
<jimbecile> I've tried running dpkg
<SmokeyD> which completes fine, otherwise
<DasEi> randal: that's the way it installs
<SmokeyD> any ideas?
<jimbecile> and editing xorg.conf
<zsquareplusc> gkirk: are you running them with a different user? are you in the dialout group?
<jimbecile> with no results
<Threetimes> Gnea: Anyway, it doesn't work. I can hear myself loud and clear when I talk into it, but in Sound Recorder I can hardly hear myself. I audacity I use +36 dB to hear myself, but with a lot of noise
<gkirk> zsquareplusc: same user
<randal> DasEi: why do they have to make it so complicated
<Threetimes> Same for Skype
<DasEi> randal: to make it suitable for diff. distros
<Gnea> Threetimes: have you tried any other recorders?
<zsquareplusc> gkirk: running both from the same shell?
<mrwes> heck I remember having to compile kernels in Slackwarze
<mrwes> heh
<gkirk> and just checked, is in dialout group
<gkirk> haven't tried gnomeppp from same shell
<onetinsoldier> randal: what are you trying to compile?
<gkirk> was clicking on it from dock
<TJ-42> on ubuntu 8.10, I am able to get the system to recognize my bluetooth mouse.  After I restart however, it is unable to connect to or pair with the mouse.  My only option is to remove the mouse from the bluetooth devices and add it again separately.  any ideas?
<lianimator> which web development software has auto-completion for html, javascript and css? native to Ubuntu is preferred.
<zsquareplusc> gkirk: if you just changed the groups for your user, you might have to re-log in to make the change active
<Threetimes> Gnea: No, what do you use?
<mrjohnsen> Can anyone help me with BIND? I have a small lan with a BIND server, gateway server and a client. BIND runs without errors when I do a nslookup on one of the servers I get this:
<mrjohnsen> ** server can't find gateway.bed.local.bed.local: SERVFAIL
<randal> onetinsoldier: a desklet i got from gnome look
<mrjohnsen> I type nslookup gateway.bed.local and it responses with bed.local.bed.local .. why?
<gkirk> zsquareplusc: I just checked gnome-ppp log, getting a permission denied on device
<onetinsoldier> randal: roger... i 'might' be able to help you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> Threetimes: usually audacity, but sound recorder should pick it up just fine - see if it sounds different. the problem is probably with audacity, you may need to turn up the switch on it.
<gkirk> hmm maybe I had used sudo to run, it's been a while
<randal> onetinsoldier: ok
<Threetimes> Audacity and Sound Recorder are the same
<Gnea> mrjohnsen: it's an invalid host/domain
<zsquareplusc> mrjohnsen: do youhave your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf? and when there is a search entry, it will also try to find your computers with that text appended to the name.
<Gnea> Threetimes: negative, they are 2 independently written programs.
<zsquareplusc> Gnea: .local is valid. it's used for zeroconf
<gkirk> zsquareplusc: ah, that must have been it!
<Threetimes> Gnea: I mean I sound the same in both programs
<gkirk> I changed the group on the device, which was uucp
<Gnea> zsquareplusc: not if it isn't defined in a local dns server.
<gkirk> heh, sometimes just helps to have someone to talk through problem
<gkirk> thankjs
<Alex_WuP> hey I have a little problem here, if I try to log out there apears just a black screen and it is not frezed. My OS Kubuntu, laterst vesion
<Gnea> Threetimes: and you've turned up the volume on the mic?
<mon^rch> what's the best audio multitrack editor to use?
<Threetimes> Gnea: Ot's on max
<Threetimes> It's on max
<Gnea> Threetimes: well, you can always use audacity to boost the recording later.
<Threetimes> Too much noise, and I want it to work with skype.
<maximus_> hey!
<Gnea> aah
<Gnea> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Gnea> Threetimes: check those out ^^
<Threetimes> I have skype and it actually works
<iCondoulo> ok, I have a 160GB drive. I want to split it between /, /swap, and /home. I'm giving 1GB to SWAP. How much should I put towards / and /home
<Gnea> - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Threetimes> But the volume is too low
<Threetimes> that's the only problem
<maximus_> I would like to know if it's normal to mount the swap during start of the operating system
<Threetimes> and I want it fixed in all other programs, too
<Gnea> Threetimes: have you tried talking louder?
<juanez> iCondoulo: depends on your requirements, doesnt it ;)
<mike1504> can anyone help with the following?Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_event: assertion `WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed
<mike1504> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85278/
<mike1504> Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_event: assertion `WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed
<mike1504> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85278/
<mike1504> I don't know if it is causing the extreme slowness or not.  (Ubuntu 8.04 )
<FloodBot2> mike1504: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Threetimes> that's no real option (I tried)
<juanez> iCondoulo: i dont see the great benefit of dividing / and /home really
<UnknownUser57> iCondoulo,/swap == sizeof RAM * 1.5 ,/home 100gb ,/ rest
<clouder`grr> zsquareplusc: thanks.  I was looking at the logs, didn't see anything so I decided to try it again to see if I got a newer log and it just decided to work this time.  very strange.  Thanks again though for response and eventual fix :D
<Gnea> Threetimes: why not?
<iCondoulo> juanez, well, if I decide to reinstall the OS, I want to keep /home
<n8tuser> juanez-> you have not had a system fail on you? separating /home make its easy for recovery
<iCondoulo> UnknownUser57, I've decided on 1GB SWAP because I've noticed SWAP is never in use for me.
<zsquareplusc> iCondoulo: i have 30GB for / and its 30% filled
<jimbecile> eh, i'll just reinstall
<Threetimes> The rest of my family, the street, and my voice won't like it. And it doesn't help enough
<juanez> n8tuser: well, i dont really care much about the stuff in /home i guess.. never use ;)
<jimbecile> but it would be nice if the resolution-changing config had a failsafe that switched back if a button wasn't clicked
<keri> I finally got my website up and goind.  With help from Seb.  Can anyone go and see it and tell me what u think and look and see if any error with comma, sounds right and spelling please please please.
<iCondoulo> ok. thanks for the input everybody. :)
<n8tuser> juanez-> so give a better advise for the rainy day stuff
<zsquareplusc> iCondoulo: you don't really need swap if you haev a lot of RAM. though a few megabytes can still be helpful. however if you plan to use hibernation you need a lot of swap as the memory image is stored there
<juanez> n8tuser: mmh
<dragoon86> je tu niekto ?
<kristian1> i'm trying to cd "name" into a directory with ( and ) in the name, all i get back is: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' - any thoughts?
<dragoon86> asi ani nie čo ?
<zsquareplusc> kristian1: \(
<juanez> kristian1 or use quotes
<keri>  I finally got my website up and goind.  With help from Seb.  Can anyone go and see it and tell me what u think and look and see if any error with comma, sounds right and spelling please please please.    http//cockatiels4saleinkansas.com
<dragoon86> Niekto slovenska sa nenajde ?
<zsquareplusc> kristian1: or use the power of TAB-key  filename completion
<maximus_> I am having some weird boot for some days, anyone who could give me a hand ?
<kristian1> zsquareplusc & juanez : thanks! :D
<Gnea> Threetimes: I'm not sure then... I've always had good luck with filtering and increasing audio with audacity, so it sounds like you're just resistant to trying something new with the program.
<Threetimes> Gnea: any idea?
<madrid> hola
<garryfre> I need to find the eZap program. When I type and get I and O backwards or type something stupid like Macontosh, Taser wires fly out the DVD drive and knock  me senseless till I stop doing it.
<madrid> <adios
<Gnea> Threetimes: if noise is a problem, then you can use the noise reduction filter and re-boost it
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Threetimes> You mean in audacity? And what for skype?
<Gnea> Threetimes: if it's skype that's your primary issue, then you'll need to play around with the settings on it some more... maybe get a better headset
<mike1504> Keri, the website looks nice
<Poring> Could some one give me a hand in trying to install a "proper" driver for my graphics card ?
<Threetimes> Gnea: all headsets/microphones I have tried in my life need +20dB
<Threetimes> and I don't see any Skype setting that can help
<TJ-42> I'm trying to follow a guide to get my bluetooth device working, but Ubuntu 8.10 apparently does not have an /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf  -- Has this file been renamed?
<keri> mike1504: thank you
<Gnea> Threetimes: if it's already enabled in alsamixer, then it's enabled.
<Gnea> Threetimes: unless you're trying to pipe sound through pulseaudio...
<c_newbie> hi, i got error while i want to run php5-cli under my debian etch 64bit:  The server requires pcntl_fork() to work. Make sure you are running the server on a POSIX machine.
<Scunizi> PDF > xml done with PdfEdit.. now.. what's available to load the xml file to display the original formatting?
<garryfre> What web site do ye wish us to check out?
<mike1504> Keri you are welcome!:)
<NFLMVP> im trying to mount my root directory as a nfs share on another computer....when i try to mount i get mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.51:/
<Threetimes> That can be it, I do use pulseaudio
<Gnea> Threetimes: I have seen more problems solved by disabling it:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<Threetimes> I'll try it, but is there no solution with pulseoudio?
<mike1504> Can anyone help with this?  Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_event: assertion `WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed  http://paste.ubuntu.com/85278/
<allsystemsarego> Scunizi, ipe
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Gnea> it's not really even necessary
<nflmvp> im trying to mount my root directory as a nfs share on another computer....when i try to mount i get mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.51:/
<Gnea> if anything, it's optional
<ArrPirate> Is there a way to encrypt certain folders in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> allsystemsarego: ipe?  I gotta laugh at some of the linux naming.. is that a program name or an acronym for a comment? :)
<garryfre> I'm not sure, but I seem to remember you can't share the entire root directory ... it probably has security settings that over-ride it. Might try a plain directory and see how that goes.
<allsystemsarego> Scunizi, ipe - drawing editor for creating figures in PDF or PS formats
<DIL> keri: photgallery is white space
<obf213> hey. ubuntu used to have a legit keyring manager where you could view stored passwords.
<Gnea> There may be problems with getting sound from Adobe Flash v. 9 and earlier, Wine and Skype when these applications use the ALSA protocol. The sound is supposed to go through the "pulse" plugin in ALSA, that passes it to PulseAudio, where it get mixed with all other sound, and passed on to a audio interface.
<allsystemsarego> Scunizi, pdftoipe - converts arbitrary PDF file to XML file readable by Ipe
<Scunizi> allsystemsarego: thanks.. just looking at it now in synaptic..
<obf213> now if i ever want to look at  password all i see is encryption what happened ot the keyreing manager?
<Gnea> Threetimes: clearly, that says it all.
<woli> hi
<lubosz> hi
<mrjohnsen> Any tips on how I can troubleshoot dns / bind for a local network? can't nslook up hosts..
<woli> is there some kind of mac application emulator?
<lubosz> what happened to this in intrepid? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/atlas3-base
<dmhardison> Trying to setup a server using syslog to grab other machines logs, but I wanted to have each machines log placed into a folder according to their hostname, can someone point me in the right direction?  I've done it a while back with syslog-ng, but I'm not sure how to do the hostname thing with ubuntu's logger.
<jhambo> Hi folks my wireless seems to periodically disconnect and after disconnecting it takes several tries to get it to reconnect.  In my dmesg I see http://paste.debian.net/23624/. Any thoughts on how I might fix this very frustrating problem?
<malv1> anyone know why the alternate installer is telling me that the x86_64 bit kernel is incompatable with my 64-bit amd 3200 cpu?
<keri> DIL:  working on that, need to get one up and going
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> hii
<Threetimes> Gnea: I have to go, but disabling pulseaudio doesn't work
<SPF> what is the root password after installation? Installation asked me only about the user's password
<Gnea> Threetimes: you may need to restart some things after stopping pulseaudio. good luck.
<ikonia> SPF there is no password, you use sudo
<Gnea> !sudo | SPF
<ubottu> SPF: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: are you still there?
<dmhardison> hmm. I suppose I can upgrade all the machines to syslog-ng, this is going to be a pain.
<Gnea> dmhardison: syslog-ng rocks.
<hexa-> hello
<Gnea> dmhardison: the pain is worth it. :)
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: yes.. i'm heere..what's up?
<hexa-> my pulseaudio-daemon keeps dying due to its soft-cpu-limit. i am only watching a movie in totem and i tried several more, none works longer than 10 seconds
<bthompson> kernel vmlinuz what does this mean?
<Gnea> !server | dmhardison
<ubottu> dmhardison: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<dmhardison> Is there such a thing that will let me execute the same command among multiple machines?  I have a cluster, it would be nice if I could tell them all the remove syslog and then install syslog-ng
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: wanted to thank you for the advice, installed ubuntu 8.10 directly from iso image via cd drive, seems to have worked...
<SPF> ikonia: nm, modified /etc/shadow, works now
<onetinsoldier> bthompson: might depend on where you are seeing that. pretty much means a compressed bootable linux kernel image
<Gnea> dmhardison: i don't think so..
<bthompson> im trying to create a persistent bootable flash drive..
<SPF> is there a solution for simulating activesync so that internet sharing is possible with windows mobile devices?
<ikonia> SPF: well, if you wan't to break the ubuntu security model, thats your call
<bthompson> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar-p2
<bthompson> was following these instructions..and get to the part to edit. the syslinux.cfg
<Kalid> man, 1480 users!
<ikonia> SPF: the windows mobile devices should be able to connect on ip
<c_newbie> hi, i got error while i want to run php5-cli under my debian etch 64bit:  The server requires pcntl_fork() to work. Make sure you are running the server on a POSIX machine. anyone would help me regarding this issue? what should i do in apt-get ?
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: cool.. very good! LjL, an op on here is the one who told me about unetbootin, so he is the one to really thank
<ikonia> c_newbie: join #debian for debian support please
<bthompson> i boot the drive and select start ubuntu in persistent mode and it comes up with a screen that show boot loader vmlinuz and an ok button and never boots
<bthompson> so i am thinking this are older instructions..because im trying with 8.10
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: however, i might be a little confused by what you said ---> directly from iso image via cd drive,    via cd drive?
<SPF> ikonia: and the other way around? I was expecting a new nic when connecting to my mobile
<ikonia> SPF: ooh you want your mobile to act as the internet connected device
<arthur_> i want to make a ringtone for my phone 1. is there a program that will trim .mp3's and 2. i need to save or convert it to 3g2 format for my samsung a900 ..
<ikonia> SPF: apologies thought you wanted it the other way around
<SPF> yes
<jpastore> I'm trying to restore my old hdd to my new hdd I just installed in my laptop. I basically did a fresh install then rsynced everything over. grub is complaining and leaves me in  an initramfs prompt. what can I do to fix this? I tried installing grub from the old drive.
<ikonia> SPF: there are sync programs but they are normally just that, as active sync is a bit of a black art
<osmosis> how do I record audio in linux that is playing from a random source, like a flash applet in firefox?
<atb101010> just installed ubuntu 8.10 but cannot seem to see any network devices installed under my network manager...any clues?
<Susie> medoctrom: I'm back here now. Can you qry me again or whatever it was you did?
<SPF> ikonia: what about the ability to connect through the mobile phone to the internet?
<ikonia> SPF: depensd on the mobile phone
<SPF> ikonia: HTC Touch Pro
<mrjohnsen> Any tips on how I can troubleshoot dns / bind for a local network? can't nslook up hosts..
<ikonia> SPF: if you can see it as a bluetooth modem you maybe able to
<ikonia> SPF: I can do it with my nokia, but they are quite well supported
<SPF> ikonia: it's connected using usb
<ikonia> mrjohnsen: look at the dns server's logs
<dmhardison> Is there any suggested software/way to keep all my machines software in sync with each other?
<ikonia> dmhardison: use a local repo
<malv1> does the 64-bit kernel work with the amd single core + series?
<ikonia> dmhardison: or in what way do you mean in sync
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: did you burn the .iso directly as a file to the cd rather than burn it to the cd in .iso format? is that what you meant by --> installed ubuntu 8.10 directly from iso image via cd drive,
<ikonia> malv1: both
<SPF> ikonia: when I connected using usb, on the mobile device it's possible to select "internet sharing"
<ikonia> SPF: does that work ?
<SPF> ikonia: although nothing happens on the ubuntu system
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: meaning that i managed to install 8.10 from dvd, whereas i was not able to do that with 8.04. I did download unetbootin and created 8.04 image on usb but that didn't work either. Seems that you were correct in your assessment of possible bug in 8.04
<mrjohnsen> ikonia: /var/logs/messages?
<SPF> ikonia: well, there's some activity in /var/messages
<ikonia> SPF: what are you expecting to happen
<ikonia> mrjohnsen: no, the dns servers log files,
<arthur_> i want to make a ringtone for my phone 1. is there a program that will trim .mp3's and 2. i need to save or convert it to 3g2 format for my samsung a900 ..
<malv1> ikonia: when I boot from the alternate CD it says that my cpu is not an x86-64 bit cpu
<SPF> ikonia: a new nic in /dev
<ikonia> mrjohnsen: but you can get some info out of the syslog
<ikonia> malv1: what cpu do you have?
<ikonia> SPF: can you configure ubuntu to use that nic as the detaulf route ?
<malv1> ikonia: amd 3200+
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: roger...  --> assessment of possible bug in 8.04  ..you mean 8.10 there don't you?
<ikonia> malv1: what type of amd 3200
<malv1> ikonia: the single core version
<yao_ziyuan1> till now i can still not mix sounds
<yao_ziyuan1> my sound card is intel ich5
<SPF> ikonia: I was expecting a new nic, but no new nic was created after usb connection with the mobile device
<yao_ziyuan1> in kde 3/4 i can.
<ikonia> malv1: your not using any virtualisation are you
<ikonia> SPF nic's don't appear in /dev
<yao_ziyuan1> can anyone tell me how exactly should i configure Multimedia Systems Selector and Sounds
<malv1> ikonia: nope
<Slart> SPF: if I want to use the internet connection that the phone uses I have to use the phone as a modem but call a special number.. something like *3
<malv1> ikonia: I am booting from a USB drive instead of a CD though
<xiamx> I'm interested in Build from source tool just like apt-build, is there any tool similar or related?
<ikonia> malv1: Hmmm not sure how that would effect things
<ikonia> Slart: same as me
<malv1> ikonia: and I am using the alternate installer
<Slart> SPF: there were some special settings in the at-commands too.. but I think that might depends on the operator and the phone
<keolo> hello anyone know a good way to install aptitude if it's missing?
<malv1> i am going to try it with the live cd and see if it makes a difference
<ikonia> malv1 yes, but I'm just trying to think how a usb boot would effect things
<SPF> Slart: if I connect the mobile phone to a windows pc, the windows pc creates a new nic, and that will be your default gateway. Should work in a similar way on ubuntu
<Slart> keolo: apt-get install aptitude would be my first guess
<keolo> i'm on 8.10
<ikonia> keolo how would it be missing ?
<keolo> yeah tried that ... no dice
<atb101010> onetinsoldier: i was able to install 8.04 initially, though after a couple of boots system would not boot from either hd or dvd drive...switched to 8.10 and was able to install 8.10 onto hd from dvd, seems to be running now (cross fingers)
<keolo> not sure why it's missing
<Alex_WuP> hey I have a little problem here, if I try to log out there apears just a black screen and it is not frezed. My OS Kubuntu, laterst vesion
<Slart> SPF: that might be a driver feature in the windows driver..
<keolo> maybe it's ubuntu-minimal?
<Eroick> is there a way to install all of the ubuntustudio audio stuff on top of an existing ubuntu install?
<onetinsoldier> atb101010: roger that. cool.. enjoy!
<mrjohnsen> ikonia: ok. where is the dns serverlog located? :p
<Slart> SPF: or do you have some other example of mobiles that work that way in linux?
<Ab3L> bye
<atb101010> any ideas why can't see any network connections under my Network Manager? Tried adding wired connection but nothing comes up...
<elostio> Eroick sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<elostio>                                                           
<SPF> Slart: yes, it's called RNDIS driver
<TJ-42> in ubuntu 8.10, how do I change compiz settings for the different plugins?
<SPF> Slart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/192411
<ikonia> mrjohnsen: you define it in your config
<Eroick> elostio: will that include the low-latency kernel?
<elostio> no idea
<SPF> ikonia: so the question is how to enable rndis support on Ubuntu?
<MarvinPA> I was told to come here. I need help...
<tood> oh
<tood> hello ppl
<tood> any one here have question
<tood> ??
<MarvinPA> Yeah
<Gnea> MarvinPA: we can't help you until you tell us what the problem is
<tood> go ahead
<MarvinPA> OK
<Slart> SPF: hmm.. there seems to be a driver for rndis.. but I've only seen howtos that recommend you download the source and compile it yourself
<Slart> SPF: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9fa94f234e3088cf0ac51637095bde11&t=935203
<MarvinPA> I was told to install Ubuntu uwing Wubi, So I did. After I did that whenever I try to boot, a minimalistic Shell pops up
<SPF> Slart: ah, that's great info.
<tood> oh dude i have been throught this my self
<tood> look
<tood> this is what u gonna do
<Gnea> MarvinPA: what does the shell look like?
<MarvinPA> Black bacground white text,
<Gnea> MarvinPA: what does the text *say*?
<MarvinPA> OK. I'll copy and paste
<Slart> tood: let the enter key rest a while every now and then.. no need for a new line for each word
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MarvinPA> Damn hang on
<dutchbuntu> I have a problem pairing my Ubuntu laptop to my Nokia 6300 via bluetooth. Can anybody help me witht that?
<MarvinPA> (I do know what Pastebin is. I'm not *that* retarded
<rookeeeeeeeee> the audio on my bluetooth headset is choppy. how can I fix it?
<tood> hay i have a question
<Gnea> MarvinPA: most people just paste into the channel outright, had to make sure.
<mrjohnsen> where is the bind server log located?
<Slart> mrjohnsen: probably somewhere in /var/log/
<MarvinPA> Gnea: Good idea to have a little remote
<tood> why cant dvds that burn in windows vista system opend in linux why any one know the reason ???
<MarvinPA> OK. http://pastebin.com/m27d3c60a
<Slart> tood: have you googled? I think it's something about how windows creates the dvd.. can't remember the details
<Gnea> tood: probably because they weren't burnt correctly
<caveman26> I have 1024Mb of ram and ubuntu only sees 1011. I have no shared video so why is it doing that?
<rookeeeeeeeee> the audio on my bluetooth headset is choppy. how can I fix it?
<Gnea> MarvinPA: hrm, sounds like something went wrong with the installation. can you reboot into windows and uninstall/reinstall it?
<tood> well no someone told me only dvds that burnd by vista system only vista can read it no other system can figure it out
<Slart> caveman26: how do you find out that ubuntu only seens 1011?
<fehomi> my school's DHCP server isn't responding to DHCP_DISCOVER on my linux machine but it connects fine on Windows (even via the same ethernet cable!)
<tood>  well no someone told me only dvds that burnd by vista system only vista can read it no other system can figure it out
<eretik> try connect with blueman
<MarvinPA> Gnea: OK I uninstall just like an app right?
<caveman26> gnome system monitor, gkrellm
<johndoe> does ubuntu have amd64 and ia64 or just 64bit ?
<onetinsoldier> caveman26: kernel probably reserves some LOWMEM area
<caveman26> its no big deal, Im just curious
<Gnea> !repeat | tood
<ubottu> tood: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gnea> MarvinPA: yup
<tood>  well no someone told me only dvds that burnd by vista system only vista can read it no other system can figure it out
<dutchbuntu> Can anyone help me pairing my Ubuntu laptop and my Nokia 6300 via bluetooth?
<MarvinPA> Gnea: I'll try and see how it works out
<Slart> caveman26: hmm.. same thing here.. don't know why it does that.. might be as onetinsoldier said
<eretik>  blueman
<Gnea> tood: that was a polite way of saying 'stop'.
<rookeeeeeeeee> i think my bluetooth mouse may be interfering with my bluetooth headset. is that a possibility?
<Xcerca> whats a good python IDE ?
<Gnea> MarvinPA: good luck
<Slart> dutchbuntu: ok.. I'll give it a try.. what have you tried so far?
<dutchbuntu> Slart: thanx
<Slart> Xcerca: try SPE.. I think it's pretty nice
<MarvinPA> thanks ')
<MarvinPA> *;)
<therealnanotube> Xcerca: i like geany...
<dutchbuntu> I switched on bluetooth on my phone (always visible)
<Slart> dutchbuntu: do you see the little bluetooth icon in the task tray?
<rookeeeeeeeee> maybe if there's someway to change bluetooth channels i can fix this. does anyone know how?
<tood> hay ppl this is my second day in vista and all i want is some help i m not jokin i just need to open 42 data dvds in linux but they always say cant amount
<Xcerca> Slart   thanks,   i'll check them out
<dutchbuntu> Bluetooth USB device is plugged in and recognized
<dutchbuntu> Yes I see it
<Gnea> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tood> my second day in linux i mean
<caveman26> ubuntu has alwase shorted my ram like that, its never been a problem, im only curious about it.. the kernel explanation is probably why, since i have a dedicated geforce video card that doesnt share ram
<dutchbuntu> When I start connecting a new device, my phone shows up
<dutchbuntu> i select it, click 'Forward'
<johndoe> tood: second day in vista and you need to open the dvds in linux??
<Slart> dutchbuntu: ok.. have you tried right clicking on that bluetooth icon and chosing "Setup new device"?
<dutchbuntu> nothing happens
<rookeeeeeeeee> Gnea i've already setup bluetooth. that is unhelpful im afraid.
<tood> no i mean second day in linux
<dutchbuntu> Yes, I did and I see my phone
<MarvinPA> Gnea: so I just reinstalled like I did last time?
<tood> i mean my second day in linux
<Slart> dutchbuntu: ok.. you don't get some kind of "Enter pin number" dialog?
<rookeeeeeeeee> the audio on my bluetooth headset is choppy. how can I fix it?
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: are you sure it's fully charged?
<tood> i am windows user just try to know how to deal with vista
<dutchbuntu> Slart: no
<tood> deal with linux i mean
<Slart> dutchbuntu: ok.. I've got my cell phone here.. I'll just delete the pairing I've got and try to set it up again..
<rookeeeeeeeee> Gnea, yes, indeed it is
<andresmh> is there a tool to check the signal strength of a built-in CDMA modem?
<Gnea> tood: it sounds like you need to straighten some other things out before trying out linux.
<MarvinPA> OK reinstalling
<moonlite> andresmh: not in general.
<tood> what u mean ??
<Gnea> !guidelines | tood
<ubottu> tood: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gnea> tood: please read those guidelines.
<moonlite> andresmh: the interfaces to these devices are all vastly different and a general solution hasn't been implemented yet (to my knowledge) it's on the todo for tne NetworkManager folks though
<onetinsoldier> caveman26: compile a custom kernel sometime and you'll probably get the idea about the LOWMEM area.. i'm about to compile my own kernel-2.6.28-rc8-git2
<atb101010> can someone help me configure my ubuntu installation with networking?
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: does it get choppier the more you walk away from the computer?
<tood> well thx any way but hay i wanna to close my firewall in ubuntu how some one help plzzzzzzzzz
<andresmh> moonlite, thanks! it's the first thoughtful response i've gotten to this question :)
<tood> hay i wanna to close my firewall in ubuntu how some one help plzzzzzzzzz
<rookeeeeeeeee> Gnea, YES
<tood> it block my torrent downloads
<rookeeeeeeeee> but im right next to it
<eseven73> todd its 'hey' not 'hay'
<andresmh> moonlite, is there a place I could vote in favor of that feature? :)
<Gnea> tood: you will need to read those guidelines and respect the way this channel works if you want anyone to help you.
<moonlite> andresmh: no problems. Search the archives for the NM mailing list if you're interested in what they say about it.
<mrwes> hay is for horses
<mrwes> heh
<Slart> dutchbuntu: hmm.. I just get "Pairing with Nokia 5310 failed"
<tood> ok i m really srry ppl
<geenome> how do I get flash to install?
<geenome> it keeps saying wrong architexture i386
<l7> what is the best way of making a disk image of a usb drive?
<tood> what u r trying to say eseven 73
<moonlite> andresmh: i have no idea, but i don't think it would matter. The guys that work on that stuff will make it happen when the technology is there i think
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: do you get any static while using it with your phone?
<rookeeeeeeeee> no
<dutchbuntu> Slart: I got the same thing
<eseven73> nevermind todd
<Gnea> tood: how old are you?
<MarvinPA> Gnea: Thanks so much, the Ubuntu loading screen's come up.
<dutchbuntu> Slart: believe it or not, now it's working
<Gnea> MarvinPA: cheers
<rookeeeeeeeee> gnea it happens most often when i use my bluetooth mouse
<Slart> tood: try to pretend you're a boring 30-year old accountant with low blood sugar.. you'll get better answers I think
<MarvinPA> You're a life saver. Anyway I'll be on my way.
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: I see... do you have a non-bt mouse?
<dutchbuntu> Slart: I didn't change anything and suddenly my phone is recognized and I can pair it
<rookeeeeeeeee> no gnea
<Slart> dutchbuntu: did you do anything special? =)
<coolguy4> I was wondering how to figure out what packages are necessary for the flash 10 64bit version. I have that installed but I did apt-cache pkgnames flash --installed, and it looks like I have some extra flash packages... I'm getting the grey box problem
<tood> look i m srry ppl but first i am german ok so i suck in english second i m just new in linux ok so take it easy on my ok
<dutchbuntu> Slart: I wish =)
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: and what happens when you unplug your bt mouse? does the static go away or remain?
<caveman26> ima compile it all when i get my dual core atom mobo... or I might just go with a str8 debian install.. since debian is about 2x faster than ubuntu on this POS dell that has mobo issues
<kitche> !de | tood might be easier for you
<ubottu> tood might be easier for you: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Slart> dutchbuntu: this is most unfair.. now it doesn't work for me.. is there a limit on how many bluetooth pairing there can be in the world at one time?? I think you took my slot =)
<atb101010> i see no network devices under the network manager icon on the toolbar
<rookeeeeeeeee> gnea there is no static, it just is choppy
<mrwes> l7: try dd if=/dev/ of=usb.iso
<tood> jaa danke
<Gnea> tood: you might find the #ubuntu-de channel to be easier to understand
<mrwes> l7: not use what device your usb is on
<rookeeeeeeeee> ill take the batteries out of my bt mouse
<tood> thx ppl for ur help
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: okay
<rockyrock> ﻿why adobe doesn't support linux??? i.e why there are no applications for Linux like PS, Flash...etc
<tood> and srry for annoying u all thx ppl
<mrwes> Ubottu: danke sehr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danke sehr
<Gnea> !flash | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dutchbuntu> Slart: I am now connected to slart-dekstop, is that a problem?
<Gnea> rockyrock: what?
<nibbler> kristian1:  cd /
<mrwes> uh?
<mrwes> er
<craig1709> I know this is bad form, but #windows is no help - does anybody know where I can go for help whitelisting apps for Windows SteadyState?
<Gnea> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> dutchbuntu: hehe..
<rockyrock> Gnea: noooo
<atb101010> how do I add a network device to my system
<dutchbuntu> Slart: sorry mate, wish I could help you. Thanx for trying, though...
<rockyrock> Gnea: i mean photshop and falsh applications
<mrwes> l7: you get that?
<Gnea> atb101010: turn computer off. disconnect power. install network card. reconnect power. turn computer on. verify new device with ifconfig -a
<Slart> dutchbuntu: no worries.. I just hope mine starts working out of the blue too =)
<andresmh> anyone here uses Mac4Lin?
<Gnea> rockyrock: license disagreements
<mrwes> l7: what device is your usb flash drive on?
<kristian1> nibbler : i already got it answered, but thanks for your help, very much appreciated! you must have browsed a long way back. ^^
<tood> hay could any one tell me how to log as root ????
<Dvyjones> Seems like my sound stopped working... It has happened before, and after a reboot it works again... Any ideas how to fix w/o reboot?
<rockyrock> Gnea: are you sure??? but what disagreements?? Linux allows paid software!!
 * Dvyjones tried restarting pulseaudio
<Gnea> tood: you need to type this:  /join #ubuntu-de
<andresmh> I would like to know if there is a way in the Mac4Lin theme to highlight a button when it's selected. I typically select buttons by moving with tab but for some reason Mac4Lin doesn't seem to show when a button is selected. Anyone?
<tood> where ???
<Gnea> tood: here.
<nibbler> kristian1: lol sorry, yea was bit late, seems i forgot hitting enter b4 :)
<tood>  /join #ubuntu-de
<mrwes> heh
<Gnea> tood: without the space - / is the first thing to type
<kristian1> nibbler : that's alright. thanks for your help. :-)
<rookeeeeeeeee> gnea the choppyness stopped
<tood> what is that room gnea ??
<mrjohnsen> Hi guys! My gateway has two interfaces. One with dhcp which deliver inet connection. the other for sharing on the local network (static ip). I also have a dns server on the local network. How can i get the gateway to use my local dns server? dhcp for eth1 just overwrites resolv.conf
<rookeeeeeeeee> how do i fix it now
<Gnea> rockyrock: because they just don't.
<Gnea> !de | tood
<ubottu> tood: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> mrjohnsen: add its ip in /etc/resolv.conf
<tood> ja danke
<rathel> I can't seem to get my DPMS working in xorg.conf, I have set OffTime to 1 and it doesn't do anything, I know it works because I can do 'xset dpms force off' and it shuts my monitors off.
<rockyrock> Gnea: so it's not license disagreements :)
<Gnea> rockyrock: it is. i don't have the time to go into it now. try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<rockyrock> Gnea: ok thnx
<mrjohnsen> ActionParsnip: dhcp on eth1 removes it on every boot up
<ranok> hi fireballmage
<mon^rch> how do I get jack audio to "work"?
<fireballmage> hi ranok
<fireballmage> :-)
<atb101010> Gnea: see lo and pan0 when I type ifconfig, do not see pan0 in my /etc/network/interfaces file, should I add it there?
<ranok> :)
<ActionParsnip> mrjohnsen: add it to the data the dhcpd kicks out ;)
<Gnea> atb101010: no, pan0 is a bluetooth interface which really shouldn't even be there.  remember: ifconfig -a
<Gnea> atb101010: the -a is important
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok ive discovered the bluetooth mouse is causing interference w/ my bluetooth headset. how do i fix it?
<the_eraser> can i set priority on rtorrent downloads?
<the_eraser> i have read the user guide btw
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: replace the bluetooth mouse with a non-bluetooth mouse.
<Meshezabeel> Why are backports called backports? I always thought "back" meant you were going back to an older version.
<ActionParsnip> rookeeeeeeeee: is there some channel selection stuff?
<Gnea> !backports | Meshezabeel
<ubottu> Meshezabeel: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rookeeeeeeeee> gnea i cant afford that, i am a mere peasant :(
<atb101010> Gnea: typed ifconfig -a and those were the only two interfaces that came up...
<the_eraser> oh i found it now
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: mice are cheap - less than $5.
<[TiZ]> Hi. Firefox's address bar has become completely unresponsive. It first started after installing two extensions: AdBlock Plus, and NoScript. I removed them, and my address bar still isn't working. Help, please?
<rookeeeeeeeee> i cant be botherd by a third cord running to my laptop
<Gnea> atb101010: try lspci | grep Ether
<rookeeeeeeeee> sorry
<Slart> dutchbuntu: that's odd.. it worked if I initiated the pairing from the cell phone.. but not if from ubuntu
<SPF> Slart ikonia : I managed to compile the rndis driver manually. After loading it, it worked. Thanks to the guide at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935203
<rookeeeeeeeee> how do i fix this problem
<Slart> SPF: great
<your_majesty> Hi, ubuntu is full of shit, so how the fuck can you retards use it? It's even worse than cockfucking dicksucking winblows?
<ikonia> .ak your_majesty
<dutchbuntu> Slart: Initially, it wouldn't work, whether I started from my phone or from my computer. Eventually, it worked when I started from my computer. It seems to lose the connection, though...
<mon^rch> how do I get jack audio to "work"?
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: well, the only channels that bluetooth uses are for different protocols, as outlined here: http://www.spiration.co.uk/post/1307/Ubuntu Linux - Bluetooth and GPRS dialup connection
<Meshezabeel> Gnea: yes, I've read that already, doesn't answer the question though ;)
<Gnea> Meshezabeel: then you didn't read it right.
<atb101010> Gnea:tried lspci|grep Ether, nothing
<Meshezabeel> Gnea: perhaps you didn't read my question correctly
<KlausGerman> hi @ll..versteht jemand von euch deutsch?!
<[TiZ]> Firefox's address bar has become completely unresponsive. It first started after installing two extensions: AdBlock Plus, and NoScript. I removed them, and my address bar still isn't working. Help, please?
<ikonia> !de > KlausGerman
<ubottu> KlausGerman, please see my private message
<KlausGerman> ok
<omgirc> does xchat have a channel here ?
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: you could try renaming your ~/.mozilla to get a stock profile, you'll lose settings etc
<ikonia> omgirc: #xchat
<Meshezabeel> Gnea: they are coming from the future, so should be called foreports
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: but if the profile is corrupt that'll sort it
<KlausGerman> thanks for info :-)
<Sven> #ubuntu-cn
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a shot to see if my profile's bad.
<Gnea> Meshezabeel: it's already been defined.
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: if its still bad, you only renamed so can rol back
<Gnea> atb101010: what nic is it?
<tritium> Meshezabeel: no, they should not be called foreports
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: It does indeed appear to be something messed up in my profile.
<tritium> Meshezabeel: when you take a newer version and port it back to an older release, you naturally call it a backport.
<Slart> dutchbuntu: hmm.. I can't transfer files from/to my cell phone either.. I could do that on 8.04
<atb101010> Gnea: believe the nic comes with mobo, in this case a gigabyte ga-ex58-ud5
<Slart> dutchbuntu: but they've changed the bluetooth tools.. might be a new bug
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: ok well we know what the cause is now, you have 2 choices
<Gnea> atb101010: ah, then you'll need to enable it in the bios
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: rebuild a new profile or roll back and try to see whats broken
<Meshezabeel> tritium: ah, I see, so when you take an older version and port it to a newer release, what is it called?
<tritium> Meshezabeel: that's not done
<guntbert> Meshezabeel: useless :)
<atb101010> Gnea: will look into it and report in a little while, thanks
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: I'd rather do that second one, but I have no idea where to start to see what's messed up. I'll go to #firefox (if it exists) and see if they know anything. Thanks for your help! :)
<Meshezabeel> okay, thanks ;)
<KlausGerman> #edubuntu-de
<Slart> dutchbuntu: seems like it's a common problem with intrepid, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964139
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: np bro
<Meshezabeel> so, if I want backports for 8.10 (which I'm using), I would just change the line on the backports page that says hardy-backports to intrepid-backports?
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: yes
<[TiZ]> Man~~! Every IRC channel on Freenode that has less than 500 people is always full of idlers. :(
<Meshezabeel> thanks Flannel
<[TiZ]> Meshezabeel: It's easier to go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable backports in the updates tab.
<skeftomai> ﻿Hi, I have a RAID card in my server, and it keeps beeping non-stop...even with the drives removed
<TJ-42> I'm confused -- If I have compiz installed, should I use emerald for themes, or gtk?
<skeftomai> ﻿it's annoying the hell out of me. any suggestions?
<skeftomai> how can i tell what the problem is? i don't have an external monitor ATM--can only SSH into the box
<[TiZ]> TJ-42: You can use either. Compiz has two window decorators. Emerald's tend to look nicer, but GTK-Window-Decorator integrates better with your gtk themes
<Meshezabeel> [TiZ]: I dunno, that way seems more confusing ;)
<andresmh> in intrepid, the kind of themes I can install using Appearance Preferences are GTK1, GTK2, Metacity, Compiz and/or Beryl?
<[TiZ]> Meshezabeel: Really? All you have to do is go to the Updates tab and check the "intrepid-backports" box.
<andresmh> I am trying to download and install some themes from gnome-look.org but I don't know which ones I should be looking
<jrib> andresmh: all of the above with the exception of gtk1 maybe.  They theme different things
<TJ-42> hmm thanks TiZ
<[TiZ]> No problem, TJ-42
<andresmh> jrib, thanks! what does each theme?
<[TiZ]> andresmh: You want to get GTK themes to change the overall look of your windows. Metacity and Emerald themes are for your window borders.
<jrib> andresmh: gtk2 for your controls (buttons, scrollbars, etc.), metacity for your window borders, and I'm guessing the compiz/beryl ones are actually emerald themes which you can use if you use emerald with compiz
<|WolF1> Question: One of my ntfs partitions is not mounting, it says it has invalid argument. Any one pls help me
<Meshezabeel> ah, okay, thanks [TiZ] :)
<[TiZ]> Mesheezabeel: No problem. :)
<danilo> ola
<andresmh> so Mac4Lin would be considered a GTK theme [TiZ], jrib ?
<REdian> Hey, could someone help me find a partition? XD I seem to have lost it.
<danilo> hallo
<obst_> hello, I just updated to intrepid and can't compile an openGL application anymore, it says "ld: cannot find -lGL" although libgl1-mesa-dev is installed and libGL.so.1 can be found in in /usr/lib
<kaliree> I have a problem with another distro of Linux, but I haven't been able to find an answer anywhere, is there a glorious golden Linux guru here who can help?
<tritium> kaliree: this channel is specific to ubuntu support
<Scunizi> kaliree: have you tried ##linux?  Ubuntu support here.
<andresmh> also, are emerald and metacity mutually exclusive? meaning, i either use emerald or metacity?
<ActionParsnip> kaliree: ubuntu only here
<rathel> I can't seem to get my DPMS working in xorg.conf, I have set OffTime to 1 and it doesn't do anything, I know it works because I can do 'xset dpms force off' and it shuts my monitors off.
<kaliree> scunizi: thank I'll check it out.
<Scunizi> kaliree: np
<AlfredHitchcock> a
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: you use metacity or emerald
<|WolF1> ﻿Question: One of my ntfs partitions is not mounting, it says it has invalid argument. Any one pls help me
<raylu> so i'm downloading vmware...and i have the option of getting an rpm and a "bundle"...
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, where do I check if I am using metacity or emerald?
<tyler_d3> |WolF1: don't know alot about it... good starting place would be /etc/fstab
<tyler_d3> |WolF1: ensure that it looks as it should...
<|WolF1> well there was some program for recovering lost partitions but ...
<refefer> hi there, is there anyway to use 'ps' to tell what script a python process is running?  or a similar command?
<bmeynell> when is the next release? =)
<REdian> bmeynell: ubuntu? April
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: ps -ef | grep less and look for metacity, kwin, compiz etc to see which you are running
<bmeynell> REdian: yeah =) thanks
<tyler_d3> refefer: ps would tell you process information, in order to get wheat you are looking for you need to increase the loggging level and then tail the output :)
<coeus82> hey, linux question here. How do I open all files called index.html in 10 folders with one command?
<REdian> bmeynell: Every six months, once at the end of october, and then full in april every year.
<coeus82> 10 folders all in one folder, that is
<tyler_d3> refefer: best off asking in #python or likewise about that :)
<guntbert> raylu: on ubuntu you generally don't install rpm - its a different package managing system
<jrib> coeus82: open them in what...
<refefer> tyler_d3: I'll ask there, thanks
<coeus82> jrib: ideally, the program of my choosing, but let's say gedit
<tyler_d3> refefer: np
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: find -name index.html -exec firefox {} \;
<REdian> Anyone have any ideas why I can see a partition in GParted but then can't find it in "Computer"?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: need a path?
<riz0n> REdian: try going to /media/ and see if it shows up there
<tyler_d3> REdian: not mounted
<xiamx> Does kernel recompile make a remarkable speed up?
<jrib> coeus82: gedit lets you specify multiple filenames.  So you can do: gedit file1 file2 ...   you can glob for the files.  This is why it depends on the program
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, ps -ef  |  grep less returns: andresmh 10494  6064  0 16:05 pts/0    00:00:00 grep less
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: nah, just run it from where the search is to start, should be ok
<REdian> riz0n: not there either :(
<oskar-> xiamx:  no
<REdian> tyler_d3: Where can I find it to mount it?
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: ps -ef | less
<riz0n> REdian: more than likely the NTFS partition has been marked for improper shutdown...
<REdian> tyler_d3: sudo mount /dev/sda3?
<tyler_d3> REdian > !mount
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: works, thanks
<lesshaste> what can I do to turn off touchpad tapping on my laptop?
<lesshaste> it is driving me mad :)
<tyler_d3> lesshaste: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf... back it up first of course
<xiamx> oskar-: I thought if I build it in i686 architect and enable SSE2/3   MMX , it would be faster, is that so ?
<lesshaste> tyler_d3, isn't the some app called something like synaptic?
<|WolF1> question how to recover data from improperly shutdown ntfs partition, it can't be mounted
<jrib> tyler_d3: xorg.conf isn't used to configure input devices anymore (by default)
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: its easy when you know how. look at the command instead of just using it and you'll learn. its dead handy
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, I do see compiz, but I don't see Metacity nor Emerald listed
<tyler_d3> lesshaste: listen to jrib... I stand corrected :)
<lesshaste> :) ok
<lesshaste> jrib, what advice please :) ?
<REdian> tyler_d3: It says it can't find in in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: the find command?
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: then compiz is your window manager
<rookeeeeeeeee> gnea im not in the uk
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: the whole thing
<tyler_d3> REdian: what exactly are you looking for within those files?
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: pardon?
<TJ-42> I've gotten a new hard drive that want to use to store my music and pictures, instead of keeping these on my system drive.  Is it better to edit fstab to mount it as /home/myuser/media  or perhaps should I just create a symlink?
<coeus82> ok, thanks
<oskar-> xiamx:  i don't know, but does the kernel make use of sse/mmx and those instruction sets?
<obst> hello, I updated my machine to ubuntu intrepid and can't compile an openGL application anymore, it says "ld: cannot find -lGL" although the package libgl1-mesa-dev is installed and libGL.so.1 can be found in /usr/lib
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: {} means the file found, it will be the absolute path
<rookeeeeeeeee> so how do i get my bluetooth mouse and headset working together?
<eternaljoy> how can I install Acrobat Reader on 8.04?
<jrib> lesshaste: help.ubuntu.com/community/X google how to configure the settings you want for whatever the touchpad driver you are using is.  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi can serve as a guide for you.  From reading the first link, you should know that you should not edit that file directly though
<andresmh> i thought emerald / metacity run on top of a windows manager like compiz
<REdian> tyler_d3: I want to reinstall windows. I have a restore partition built into the system I didn't get any discs with it :( And I can boot to the partition with GRUB but I need to get at the password thats stored on the partition because I completely forgot it.
<jrib> andresmh: metacity is a window manager...
<eternaljoy> !Acrobat Reader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Acrobat Reader
<eternaljoy> !Acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Acrobat
<onetinsoldier> xiamx: i like the difference i get in speed.. have to realize, i'm talking about customizing the kernel options, not just using a vanilla debian or ubuntu config. it seems a little speedier to me, even with some debugging options included(inlcuding frame pointers). i try to go through all the options, and examine what's best for me tho.
<lesshaste> jrgp, thanks.. I feel sure I just ran an app last time.. but upgrading to intrepid reset it and I can't remember how I did it last time
<andresmh> jrgp, and emerald is what?
<rookeeeeeeeee> i need some el helpo
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: you miss the point entirely: you can't change the channel that the bluetooth devices communicate on.
<lesshaste> jrib, *^^
<lesshaste> sorry jrgp
<jrib> lesshaste: maybe gsynaptics.  I'm not sure if it works anymore
<eternaljoy> how can I install Acrobat Reader on 8.04?
<rookeeeeeeeee> well then that sucks
<onetinsoldier> xiamx: ymmv
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: you need to eliminate one of your bluetooth devices.
<lesshaste> jrib, that sounds like it!
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<jrib> lesshaste: that can be your first try :)
<|WolF1> Is there any one that can really help?
<tyler_d3> REdian: wow. thats quite the situation.... have you looked up mount... ie. google or mount and read anything up on it?
<bulio> does anyone here use synergy?
<tyler_d3> REdian: and what is the exact command you are running to mount this partition?
<lesshaste> jrib, "You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<REdian> tyler_d3: sudo mount /dev/sda1
<raylu> guntbert: i'm aware. so what's a bundle?
<jrib> lesshaste: right, except now you use fdi files in /etc/hal/
<REdian> tyler_d3: IT's always been there and now all of a sudden it stopped showing up
<Gnea> rookeeeeeeeee: each channel is set aside for a special purpose. yes, it sucks, but mice are relatively cheap, especially for people who live in the US.
<raylu> guntbert: ah, it's a bash script o.0
<REdian> tyler_d3: You think it has something to do with it not shutting down properly?
<oskar-> xiamx:  i use gentoo with a self-compiled vanilla kernel. and in my feeling, ubuntu's standard kernel is as fast as mine... think about the trouble of recompiling when a new version is needed, compared to simply installing it with apt-get
<REdian> tyler_d3: I tohught it shut down right, but I suppose you can never be sure, right?
<xiamx> onetinsoldier: Sounds good, so you customized the kernel, and disabled option that you don't need?
<Xavier> what's the best way to skin ubuntu 8.10?
<raylu> <3 the file command
<lesshaste> jrib, ok thanks
<Kattollikisd> someone here have a web site then I can find some skin for my SimDock or Wbar?
<raylu> Xavier: change your gtk theme?
<whuffor> How do I know which version of amarok will be installed if I do sudo apt-get install amarok ? I'd like to install amarok2 if possible in ubuntu 8.10
<tyler_d3> REdian: I think you need to read honestly, because you need to specify more then that, you need to tell the system where it is mounting this. what type of file-system it is as well what the read/write options are.
<raylu> whuffor: aptitude show amarok
<tyler_d3> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<raylu> whuffor: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<Xavier> raylu: yeh that might work, i used to use compiz - is compiz still cool for skinning?
<ActionParsnip> whuffor: you can get it via neon
<tyler_d3> REdian > !mount
<ActionParsnip> !neon | whuffor
<ubottu> whuffor: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<raylu> Xavier: i guess. if you want more control though, consider a different wm (fluxbox comes to mind)
<|WolF1> ﻿question how to recover data from improperly shutdown ntfs partition, it can't be mounted
<lesshaste> this touchpad tapping is like torture! I can't imagine how anyone does any work with it on
<Xavier> raylu: wm?
<REdian> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<onetinsoldier> xiamx: yes. trouble is, although i can figure out what a lot of options are for/do, there's a fair number i don't quite understand. also, if you use the lastest kernel, you usually can't use the proprietary ati or nvidia drivers
<raylu> |WolF1: as it says when you try to mount, use -f
<raylu> |WolF1: er, sorry, -o force
<tyler_d3> |WolF1: I believe the switch is -f for forcing the mount of this drive...
<ActionParsnip> |WolF1: dd_resucue can help, it will copy data even if its broken to an image, then you can mount the image
<raylu> Xavier: window manager
<_jlb_> yeah but apple is following suite with everyone else.....
<ActionParsnip> |WolF1: you SHOULD have a data backup, otherwise the data is dispensible
<|WolF1> raylu: please tell me the exacvt comand
<whuffor> raylu: Thanks. aptitude show amarok gives: version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3, but isn't that the version number of the package?
<xiamx> oskar-: k, I guess I will keep ubuntu's distro kernel hehe
<raylu> |WolF1: have you tried mounting it yourself?
<Xavier> raylu: i'm not too familiar with fluxbox, i guess i'll research that
<raylu> whuffor: the version # of the package is the version that will be installed
<|WolF1> raylu: i did with sudo mount /dev/sda1
<MarvinPA> Hey, If anyone's avalibe. I installed Ubuntu today. And it connects to WiFi but I cannot access any sites with Firefox.
<raylu> |WolF1: and what did it say when you tried that?
<whuffor> raylu: But amarok just released 2.0. I doubt very much that they are up to version 2.1.something already
<chairman> how do i do the domino effects?
<|WolF1> raylu:  and it says that there is not such device, and i c it in partition manager and fdisk -l
<raylu> Xavier: oh, also see http://gnome-look.org/
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<onetinsoldier> xiamx: anyway, as you were saying.. you can specify your exact processor architecture, the scheduler you want.. ect..
<raylu> whuffor: um, it's version 1.4.10...
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: can you ping your routers ip address?
<CarlFK> why does aplay sound.wav work, but not espeak hi?
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: can you ping www.bmezine.com
<raylu> |WolF1: yes, but it's not configured in fstab. you did't provide a mount point
<MarvinPA> I'm not sure. I'm not on Ubuntu now
<raylu> |WolF1: where do you want to mount it?
<whuffor> raylu: Oh. Then I don't want that package... Any idea if it's possible to install version 2.0 somehow?
<Xavier> raylu: does compiz come preinstalled with ubuntu 8.10 or is that still something i've gotta take care of?
<tyler_d3> |WolF1: command should be something like `sudo mount "device" "file system type" 0 0`
<raylu> whuffor: yes, scroll up and see the two links we gave you
<raylu> tyler_d3: no it shouldn't
<raylu> tyler_d3: that's the fstab syntax
<jeremy_> Hello, could somebody please help me with getting a screensaver set as my desktop wallpaper? I have already tried xwinwrap but the problem is it takes over my entire scren and I can't see any windows and I have to pkill xwinwrap in order to stop it, and I have tried using the command /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatix -root & and that didn't show up as my desktop wallpaper and I already went into...
<jeremy_> ...nautilus preferences and set "show desktop" to false. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!
<Xavier> raylu: also i emerald still relavent to compiz and skinning?
<|WolF1> raylu: sorry for not telling i am on livecd and i just want to recover it. i couldn't c it from the system so i run the livecd
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: you need to try pinging names and ip addresses to see whats going on
<MarvinPA> OK
<tyler_d3> raylu: being quiet and reading my man pages again ****sheepishly****
<lesshaste> jrib, hmm.. seems gsynaptics is still there but out of date
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: ping router ip, 38.99.130.180, and www.bmezine.com
<raylu> Xavier: probably. i haven't used compiz in forever
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: if the ips work and names dont, your dns is failing
<raylu> |WolF1: ok... again, where do you want to mount it?
<Xavier> raylu: what're are you using these days?
<jeremy_> Please help me!!!!
<jrib> lesshaste: I gave you the wrong link before.  It should be wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<whuffor> ActionParsnip: What is neon?
<raylu> Xavier: just gnome. metacity, technically
<jpoRS> I am using Amarok 1.4something in 8.10 (64bit) and my collection has dissapeared, I don't know why.  I have tried numerous fixes I found on the web, but nothing has worked.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Gnea> !helpme | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: What does that mean?
<jeremy_> I just said that hwole block of text, Gnea!!!
<raylu> tyler_d3: i find "mount --help" more concise :D
<whuffor> Dang! It's difficult to find the answers among all the scrolling text...
<ActionParsnip> whuffor: its nightly builds of kde4.2 and amarok2
<jeremy_> I just said my entire problem I DO NOT WANT ANOTHER STUPID BOT
<raylu> tyler_d3: the mount manpage is not to be trifled with :P
<Gnea> jeremy_: calm down.
<jeremy_> Please help me
<jeremy_> read what I just said
<Caduceus> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jeremy_> Ok
<FloodBot2> jeremy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|WolF1> raylu: i want to mount it anywhere under livecd just to be mounted so i could recover the data for it
<Caduceus> !repeat
<MarvinPA> OK. So I ping in Terminal no?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: dns changes names into ip addresses, computers dont use names, they use numbers
<tyler_d3> #pidgin
<jeremy_> but I hate when people use this dumb bot
<raylu> jpoRS: the actual files or just the library that catalogued the files?
<jeremy_> Nobody is LISTENING
<lesshaste> jrib, hm.,. seems a lot to learn just to turn off tapping??!
<jeremy_> That's the problem,
<raylu> |WolF1: cd /media
<Gnea> jeremy_: and I hate when people act like 2 year olds.
<jrib> jeremy_: calm down.  What does this return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: if you cant change names to ip, when you type www.ubuntu.com in a browser it wont get converted and fail
<onetinsoldier> whuffor: perhaps follow nicks more than the text of messages, helps sometimes
<raylu> |WolF1: sudo mkdir sda1
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: So how do I ping?
<raylu> |WolF1: sudo mount /dev/sda1 sda1 -o force
<jrib> jeremy_: and unless you change your attitude, I'm just going to leave
<jeremy_> nothing
<jeremy_> It shows nothing when I do it
<jeremy_> And I'm sorry
<whuffor> onetinsoldier: Mmm. Perhaps.. :)
<jeremy_> I'm going to calm down
<raylu> jeremy_: also, please prefix your messages with the name of the person you're talking to
<jrib> jeremy_: pastebin what you typed and the output
<jpoRS> raylu: the files are fine, but amarok, exaile, and rthmnbox are all having difficulties with collection/library
<zvacet> jeremy_ : can you ,please repeat you r question and maybe somebody will be able to help you
<jeremy_> jrib: there was no output
<storm-zen> My computer booted up Intrepid without sound today for the first time in months.  How do I get my sound back?
<jrib> jeremy_: there has to be output, so it means you typed something wrong.  Thus why I am asking you to pastebin what you typed
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: ping <ip address> in terminal, just like any otehr system available
<jrib> jeremy_: copy everything you see on your terminal
<jeremy_> Um
<Caduceus> storm-zen: that sucks. =(
<MarvinPA> K
<Gnea> storm-zen: have you checked the mixer settings to make sure nothing is muted?
<raylu> jpoRS: i'm not sure about rhythmbox, but i know that amarok and exaile use sqlite by default. i'd reinstall that package and also remove any configuration files you have in your home directory ("ls ~/.* -d" will help)
<whuffor> raylu: That link talks about installing on kubuntu. I don't see that it applies to ubuntu in that it talks about adept updater and stuff like that
<jeremy_> http://pastebin.com/m105b47b9
<jrib> jeremy_: "false" is output
<jeremy_> and my question is up in the chat a little ways
<raylu> whuffor: er, as long as you add the right repositories, it'll install on ubuntu
<jpoRS> thanks raylu, happy holidays everyone
<|WolF1> raylu: i got this: ﻿sudo mount /dev/sda1 sda1 -o force | mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jeremy_> no
<jeremy_> it went onto a new line
<raylu> whuffor: the only difference is you'll have to pull in some qt packages that ubuntu doesn't come with
<jrib> jeremy_: look at your pastebin
<Gnea> jeremy_: i see the word 'false' there.
<jeremy_> Yeah and that's because that's what I was told to type wasn't it
<raylu> |WolF1: do you need to write to the disk or is reading enough?
<jeremy_> Wait
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: I'm getting "host unreachable" for the IP
<jeremy_> Yeah, that is the output
<jjules> hi guys
<raylu> !hi | jjules
<ubottu> jjules: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * Gnea gives up.
 * raylu pats Gnea
<jeremy_> Gnea: I'm sorry
<jeremy_> Gnea: I'll be more patient
<exodus_ms> jeremy_, your a clown, dude, calm down and concentrate on the help you are receiving
<|WolF1> raylu: just reading bro
<starhawk> initramfs  this is what I get when tring to install ubuntu 8.10 the install just stops there I have an emachine D6417 with 3 gigs of ram 3200 processor 64 bit  dose any one know what to do with this
<onetinsoldier> i a wondering why ubuntu doesn't have the 'alsaconf' command line util?
<Gnea> jeremy_: i'll believe it when i see it.
<Andry> Hi guys, I need to burn a 4GB file onto a DVD with winXP and I want to be able to read it under Ubuntu as well... which filesystem should I use?
<jrib> jeremy_: '/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root' should work fine then unless you have something else drawing your desktop
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: can you ping your routers ip?
<whuffor> raylu: Yes, but I still don't understand how I tell apt, aptitude or whatever to install 2.0 instead of 1.4 after having added that line to the repository
<raylu> |WolF1: sudo mount -t ntfs -o force /dev/sda1 sda
<raylu> er...
<raylu> |WolF1: sudo mount -t ntfs -o force /dev/sda1 sda1
<jeremy_> jrib: I know, but for some reason
<raylu> whuffor: the package name should be amarok-kde4, i believe
<storm-zen> Gnea: The speaker in the gnome toolbar does not have a red x on it.  Double clicking on said speaker shows only line in and microphone as muted.  Amarok is not muted.
<jeremy_> It doesn't really do anything
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: Local IP or world wide IP?
<onetinsoldier> whuffor: i see what you mean though, it is very busy in here today
<whuffor> raylu: OK. I'll try that
<tyler_d3> Andry: shouldn't need to specify a file system... just gitterdone
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: internal
<Gnea> storm-zen: is that a laptop or desktop?
<jrib> jeremy_: turn off effects and see if it works
<raylu> whuffor: tell me how it is for you, btw. i didn't like it much, though i didn't give it much of a real chance
<storm-zen> Gnea: Desktop.
<jeremy_> jrib: How do I turn off effects? Do you mean compiz?
<jrib> jeremy_: yes
<Gnea> storm-zen: are speakers builtin or external?
<jeremy_> jrib: How? pkill compiz?
<|WolF1> raylu: The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<raylu> |WolF1: um, sda1?
<storm-zen> Gnea: External.  Light is on, and volume is over halfway up.
<jrib> jeremy_: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects -> none   (don't be so violent)
<TJ-42> is there any way to control what shows up as /dev/sda, /dev/sdb -- these seem to change at almost every reboot for me
<jrib> TJ-42: use UUIDs
<jeremy_> jrib:  LOL
<lectus> Hello! I'm trying to restore GRUB on my girlfriend's computer after she reinstalled windows. The problem is gparted does not detect the SATA harddisk. Any idea?
<|WolF1> raylu:  i just switch it couse it is sdb1 the partition that i can't mount
<Gnea> storm-zen: and they're plugged in nice and snug? there's no small piece of metal distorting the connection?
<RITN> how do i mount samba shares?
<lectus> so, I can't know the partition because nothing is detected
<exodus_ms> !samba
<jeremy_> yaaaaaay
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jeremy_> it works!!!
<jjules> i have a little prob with my raid0, my mainboard crashed and i actually don't have another mainboard with the same raidcontroller near me. is it possible to rescue a raid0-array with dmraid without a raidcontroller?
<jeremy_> it works!!!!!
<jeremy_> it really really works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<onetinsoldier> whuffor: start up aptitude... then search for the app with the / key. the when you have it highlighted... press  t   it'll show the versions that are available. then highlight the version you want and then work from there(+ key or 'enter' key)
<FloodBot2> jeremy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> lectus: what does gparted have to do with installing grub
<storm-zen> Gnea: Haven't touched them since they worked yesterday.
<whuffor> raylu: It's installing now. I hopw it's the right version. :) How on earth did you know that the package name is amarok-kde4?
<jeremy_> jrib: I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are now my best friend!
<lesshaste> jrib, this is madness.. apparently according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig I have to edit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
<lectus> raylu: I need to know the partitions to restore GRUB, no?
<raylu> |WolF1: well... as the error message says, sdb1 isn't the right drive
<raylu> lectus: sudo fdisk -l
<REdian> tyler_d3: I'm still having a lot of trouble....do you think you could help me put together the command I need?
<lesshaste> jrib, except of course that doesn't exist
<jrib> jeremy_: try #compiz to see if you can get it to work inside compiz
<raylu> |WolF1: you should also try "sudo fdisk -l"
<TJ-42> jrib: I know how to get the UUID, but is there any way to use the UUID to set /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc?  it would make things easier when I have to, for example, look at fdisk. I have to remember to look at the size of the drive before I do anything or I might mess with the wrong drive
<jrib> lesshaste: you create it :)
<Andry> tyler_d3: what is gitterdone?
<raylu> whuffor: someone was asking about it yesterday
<lesshaste> jrib, so I am guessing I edit the file you said at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi ?
<starhawk> initramfs  this is what I get when tring to install ubuntu 8.10 the install just stops there I have an emachine D6417 with 3 gigs of ram 3200 processor 64 bit  dose any one know what to do with this
<raylu> whuffor: also, "aptitude search amarok" would have told you
<Gnea> storm-zen: better check them again now, just to be on the safe side
<jrib> TJ-42: not afaik
<lesshaste> jrib, oh... I don't edit that file you said?
<CheesyWeasel> http://code.google.com/p/dfo/ according to this website, this program is for gnome? i download the .tar.gz and it has no source just a .exe and a .dll file
<zvacet> lectus : put live CD in drive and type sfdisk -l
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: I can ping myself yes
<TJ-42> ok, thanks jrib
<jrib> lesshaste: what file did I say?
<tyler_d3> RITN: smbmount //xx.xx.xx.xx/shared /path/that/exists/locally/ -
<tyler_d3> o username=,password=
<lectus> zvacet: Ok... I'll try that.
<lesshaste> jrib, /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<storm-zen> Gnea: Ok.  They are plugged in nice and snug.
<lesshaste> jrib, which does exist
<|WolF1> raylu: it is the right and fdisk gives me the same, but it says that it is something wrong with ntfs
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: no i meant your systems default gateway. probably 192.168.0.1
<raylu> |WolF1: huh? fdisk confirms that it's an ntfs partition but it won't mount?
<Gnea> storm-zen: do you hear anything if you use this command:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<raylu> |WolF1: if that's correct, paste the output of mount
<jrib> lesshaste: nope, if you scroll up I tried to warn you not to edit that file.  But if you read that file it would let you know what you need to create in /etc/hal/.  However, it seems the wiki already tells you that
<whuffor> raylu: Ahh. Very nice. Thank you very much for the help. Much appreciated here. :)
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip I can ping 192.168.0.2 haven't tryed 1
<onetinsoldier> whuffor: you still here?
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: its the ip you put in yur browser to configure the router
<raylu> |WolF1: *of the mount command
<zvacet> lectus : sorry it it fdisk -l
<whuffor> onetinsoldier: Yup
<lectus> zvacet: It does nothing. I think it doesn't the detect the HD. Not the partitions.
<raylu> whuffor: np
<catmando> i'm really, really confused. why isn't sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop stopping gnome?
<raylu> zvacet: already told him to do that. and it needs root
<onetinsoldier> whuffor: ok. did you see my message about how to choose in aptitude?
<lesshaste> jrib, ok thanks.. they really need to fix this :)
<whuffor> onetinsoldier: No. I must have missed that in all the mayhem in here
<Gnea> catmando: it's stopping the login facility, not your session.
<REdian> Could someone help me build a command for mount for a windows NT partition?
<onetinsoldier> whuffor: but it looks like raylu most have got it worked out for you
<jjules> someone here who can answer my dmraid question?
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: I cannot ping 192.168.0.1 I get host un-reachable
<onetinsoldier> whuffor: i see what you mean, it is very busy in here today
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | REdian
<ubottu> REdian: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<whuffor> onetinsoldier: I just scrolled back and found your message. Thanks :)
<storm-zen> Gnea: Kept getting device or resource busy, so I tried it with sudo, heard a slight pop, but the command doesn't appear to be existing.
<storm-zen> *exiting
<onetinsoldier> whuffor: you're welcome
<jrib> lesshaste: even before you had to edit xorg.conf to use gsynaptics, now you just edit a different file.  I agree with you though.  If you search bugs.ubuntu.com, there is a bug which has some tool working without using shmconfig
<zvacet> raylu : you are right about root but I mistyped command and if you told hom before me I didn´t saw it
<Gnea> storm-zen: that's... disturbing
<lesshaste> jrib, ok thanks
<|WolF1> raylu: here it is together with the fdisk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/85314/
<catmando> Gnea: so 1) if i restart x, shouldn't i just drop to the cli; 2) how, then do i stop my current session
<starhawk> initramfs  this is what I get when tring to install ubuntu 8.10 the install just stops there I have an emachine D6417 with 3 gigs of ram 3200 processor 64 bit  dose any one know what to do with this
<Gnea> storm-zen: try this:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop && cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<exodus_ms> Is there a command that will list all the commands I have typed into the terminal?
<Gnea> catmando: ctrl-alt-f7 and logout of it
<Gnea> exodus_ms: history
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms: yes...  less ~/.bash_history
<storm-zen> Gnea: Nothing appears to happen.
<REdian> Alright, now I'm really confused...apparently I have a "Compaq Diagnostics" type partition...anyone have any idea what that is?
<Gnea> storm-zen: when?
<exodus_ms> Gnea, thanks
<catmando> Gnea: erm, but then i just drop to the login screen. i'm a a fedora user - i'm really thrown by all the runlevels doing the same thing
<exodus_ms> onetinsoldier, thank you...
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: i think you need to unassociate the conection then reconnect
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms: yw
<storm-zen> Gnea: When I type that command.
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: I've done that quite a few times
<Gnea> storm-zen: which one? there are 2.
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: you could also try: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interface_old
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: then reboot
<jjules> someone here who's familiar with dmraid? just a short question. would be nice ...
<storm-zen> yes, but you gave it to me as one command, which I typed in as it was displayed.
<raylu> |WolF1: could you try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 sdb1"
<catmando> Gnea: i need to be able to cleanly halt gnome and stop x
<raylu> REdian: mount it and find out :D
<AlfredHitchcock> a
<REdian> raylu: Hows XD I dunno how to build the string
<REdian> raylu: command*
<Gnea> catmando: you go to tty1 (same on any linux distro, doesn't matter), you login, you stop the gdm, you go back to tty7 (maybe it's 8 on yours?) and logout of your X session
<zvacet> catmando : sudo /etc/init.d/ gdm stop
<lectus> zvacet: fdisk -l does nothing. it jumps to the prompt again. I think it's not detecting the HD.
<raylu> REdian: in your places menu, you might see the drive
<storm-zen> Gnea: Incidentally, it doesn't look like pulseaudio stopped.  I see entries when I do a ps aux | grep pulse.
<|WolF1> raylu: it gives me the same responce as i pasted
<onetinsoldier> catmando: log out... then  Ctrl+F1, then: invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<REdian> lectus: make sure to use sudo fdsik -l
<raylu> lectus: sudo fdisk -l
<Gnea> storm-zen: try just  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<lectus> I tried both
<REdian> raylu: Nope not there :(
<lectus> with and without sudo
<raylu> |WolF1: does it still say "Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<|WolF1> raylu: yes it does
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: /etc/network/interfaces/ "Not a directory"
<raylu> REdian: what's the device name? (/dev/...)
<raylu> |WolF1: do you have a windows install handy?
<storm-zen> Gnea: Nothing is displayed.  And the three pulseaudio entries are still in the ps aux.
<catmando> zvacet: nm
<REdian> raylu: /dev/sda1
<zvacet> lectus : look inm your fstab gedit /etc/fstab
<Gnea> storm-zen: then kill them outright:  killall -9 pulseaudio
<raylu> REdian: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: remove the / from the first thing
<raylu> REdian: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<storm-zen> Gnea: Ok.
<|WolF1> raylu: nah i scrued up vista i only have ubuntu and livecd :S
<raylu> lectus: sudo fdisk -l give snothing? inpossible
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<catmando> Gnea: i see
<REdian> raylu: no errors, lets see...
<catmando> onetinsoldier: i need to learn about this invoke thing
<REdian> raylu: <33333333 Its there! <3!!!
<raylu> |WolF1: yeah, it seems like it... you could try changing the "ntfs" to "ntfs-3g"
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: if you put a / on the end it is assumed to be a folder
<lectus> raylu: yes, it just jumps again to the prompt giving nothing.
<onetinsoldier> catmando: it's the same thing as doing:  /etc/init.d gdm stop
<storm-zen> Gnea: One of them has gone away.  dbus-launch... /usr/bin/pulse-session is still in ps aux....
<catmando> Gnea, onetinsoldier: i'll give those a go
<lectus> zvacet: I'll take a look.
<raylu> lectus: that's really strange. could you show us the output of "mount" and "df -h"?
<onetinsoldier> catmando: ok, sounds good
<Gnea> storm-zen: try the  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp again
<zvacet> lectus : you should see your partitions there
<storm-zen> Gnea: Nothing appears to happen.
<REdian> raylu: I've been trying to find this partition for like 12 hours xD
<REdian> raylu: thank you so much
<raylu> REdian: heh, no problem
<Gnea> storm-zen: so it's just sitting there? no error messages and no sound/
<storm-zen> Gnea: That is correct.
<|WolF1> raylu: same thing ...
<MarvinPA> ActionParsip: same thing happens
<maco> storm-zen: what's the problem? no sound at all in any situations?
<storm-zen> maco: Yes.
<Gnea> storm-zen: okay, then sound isn't getting to the speakers. it's working as it should. if the speakers were hooked up right, you'd hear static, like when you get a snowy screen on a TV.
<maco> storm-zen: please download and run this http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<raylu> |WolF1: then i'm out of ideas. as far as i can tell, the disk became corrupted. i'd recommend getting a hold of a windows recovery cd so you can fdisk it
<atb101010> Gnea: both Onboard H/W LAN ports (1/2) were enabled in the bios, still cannot see them  under the network manager
<lucio12345> hello where is the basket in ubuntu?
<maco> storm-zen: then give me the link it gives you
<avro> is there a quick terminal command to check what version ubuntu is at. (i'm thinking scripting this to report back for many networked machines - some of which are running outdated versions)
<mrwes> sniff....homemade cookies?
<lucio12345> i removed some files and i would like to restore it
<raylu> avro: lsb_release
<|WolF1> raylu: i was scared of that :D thank you bro for the effort, at least i learned some more
<maco> lucio12345: oh the tras?
<RITN> i follow those directions for the samba mount and it just hangs.
<maco> *trash
<lucio12345> trash
<raylu> avro: you may want to check out uname too
<lucio12345> yep
<mrwes> avro: uname -r
<Gnea> maco: Connecting to alsa-project.org|212.20.107.51|:80... connected.   HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: Nothing connects. Not even Pidgin
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: try this: cd /etc/network && sudo mv ./interfaces ./interfaces_old
<lucio12345> where is the trash in ubuntu§?
<Flannel> !trash | lucio12345
<ubottu> lucio12345: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: oh did you get the file renamed?
<Gnea> atb101010: can you please pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<maco> lucio12345: just open any file browser and there'll be an option for it on the left
<lucio12345> ah oki
<mrwes> my wife always makes sure the trash is near the d00r
<mrwes> heh
<emgy> saludos
<onetinsoldier> raylu: the lsb packages don't come installed by default
<Flannel> mrwes: Please keep offtopic remarks out of this channel, thanks
<lucio12345> thanks
<mrwes> emgy: salute amigo mio
<maco> emgy: español en #ubuntu-es
<storm-zen> maco: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=098f640d2f921e3cee5879d23cfb2c3b6511818c
<zvacet> lucio12345 : in your home directory>view hidden files>local if  that is what are you asking
<mrwes> Flannel: yes...sorry
<emgy> ok
<RITN> anyone want to help?
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: I installed Ubuntu today
<onetinsoldier> raylu: i notice i didn't have that lsb_release command available a couple day ago
<raylu> onetinsoldier: hrm? i don't remember installing it. do you know which package they are in?
<storm-zen> Gnea: Under normal circumstances does that command ever exit?
<Flannel> onetinsoldier, raylu: lsb_release should work by default.  lsb_release -a
<Gnea> storm-zen: it doesn't exit until you ctrl-c it
<storm-zen> ok.
<paskiller> how can i add workspace?
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: if you rename that file and rebot a new one will be created
<gwennn> |WolF1:you can't access vista files?
<emgy> wao
<StevenX> anyone know how I can change the links under "places" in the menu to another directory? For example, I want "video" to point me to a folder on my ntfs drive
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<maco> storm-zen: can you run "alsamixer -c0" in a terminal and raise the volume on the Surround mixer elemnt?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: perhaps i was wrong! i could have swore i tried the command a couple of days ago and it wasn't there, but i don't recall installing lsb packages. so me thinks i was wrong.
<zvacet> paskiller : right click on workspace >settings
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: cd /etc/network && sudo mv ./interfaces ./interfaces_old
<onetinsoldier> raylu: wait!
<storm-zen> maco: Is that the '3d control' ?
<paskiller> but when I change column or lines, it doesnt change anithing
<maco> storm-zen: i was going to ask about that one next...
<maco> storm-zen: yeah, try putting the volume up on those, and hit M to unmute them
<onetinsoldier> raylu: lsb_release    -->  No LSB modules are available.
<Flannel> onetinsoldier: right, lsb_release -a
<raylu> onetinsoldier: right, you have to use a few flags
<onetinsoldier> Ahhh thank you guys!
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i hide my desktop icons i.e. hard drives etc? I still want my tool panels to show
<storm-zen> maco: Doesn't appear to have done anything.
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: run "gconf-editor" in a terminal
<selinuxium> hi all, can I install the new version of network-manager on LTS?
<zvacet> paskiller You should have option number of work spaces
<Pirate_Hunter> maco: than.... ?
<paskiller> i have only colomns and lines sets at 1
<Whit1> I've got a dell inspiron 3200, with xubuntu 7.10 on it, and my audio doesn't work, it's a cs4237b chipset, i've done googled all i can and found solutions, followed instructions, but still no audio
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: /apps/nautilus/desktop
<mrwes> Pirate_Hunter: once you run gconf-editor, navigate to nautilus desktop
<RITN> ping snappy
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: look in there and uncheck what you dont run
<maco> *don't want
<maco> ah i cant type today
<maco> storm-zen:
<stevil> hi, i was wondering what the package name for openssh-serve ris in ubuntu 8.10 in the desktop version?
<atb101010> Gnea: not sure how i can do that, ubuntu running on another machine and not connected to the network -> can you please pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<zaapiel> can you use ext4 with ubuntu?
<maco> zaapiel: no
<zaapiel> the file system
<zaapiel> ok
<zaapiel> any plans on that maco ?
<mrwes> no
<storm-zen> maco: ?
<maco> zaapiel: being discussed for the next one
<zvacet> 	Pirate_Hunter : apps<nautilus>desktop
<zaapiel> k ty
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: cd /etc/network: No such file or directory
<maco> storm-zen: im reading your alsa-info....hang on
<storm-zen> maco: Ok.
<Pirate_Hunter> zvacet, maco, ty
<atb101010> Gnea: is there anything in particular that you would like me to look at in the output of the dmesg command?
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: weird
<zaapiel> when is next ubuntu due out maco ?
<mike2001> new to ubuntu what do i need for security
<selinuxium> stevil: just apt-get install ssh
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: did you check the cd you nistalled from before you installed?
<mrwes> mike2001: nuttin'
<maco> storm-zen: aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<MarvinPA> ActionParship I installed using Wubi
<ActionParsnip> mike2001: 1. never log in as root or even try. 2. Enjoy the system
<stevil> selinuxium: that package is already installed and it seems to refer to openssh-client , but i want the server
<maco> storm-zen: do you hear anything with that?
<Amen> hi
<stevil> selinuxium: the sshd binary
<mike2001> thats what i thought thank you
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: then i have no idea, wubi is a horrble idea imho
<MarvinPA> It was the only reccomended way
<storm-zen> maco: It says there isn't such a file.
<mike2001> but dont think to good
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: you can run live cd or resize partitions to do a full install
<maco> mike2001: if you intend to go to a hacker con, you might want tripwire to be sure nobody owned you...because people there tend to actually know exploits for linux...other than that...
<maco> storm-zen: ok maybe i fail at paths...
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: I couldn't resize
<maco> storm-zen: do you use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<storm-zen> maco: I tried card-shuffle.wav and it didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: i'm not conversant with any extra stuff wubi could chuck into a system
<zaapiel> hey how can i update to ubutnu 8.10 from 8.04?
<storm-zen> maco: Ubuntu.
<chairman> i need some help.for some reason my cheese webcam software isn't showing no pics
<zaapiel> can it be done?
<maco> storm-zen: apparently they moved the file between 8.04 and 8.10 -_-
<maco> zaapiel: uh, 8.10 is the new one
<Flannel> !upgrade | zaapiel
<emgy> maco
<ubottu> zaapiel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: you could try getting a wired connection and getting full updates
<maco> zaapiel: oh read that backard. yah, th updater will let you
<eternaljoy> how can I install Acrobat for Firefox?
<chairman> i click on it and no picture
<zaapiel> you're a saint maco !
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: Wifi is the only way I can connect
<Fezzler> HMM.  Network printer Test Page works but doesn't print in applications - AbiWord, etc.
<storm-zen> maco: Well, there is a ubuntu path in the path you gave me... let me look there.
<maco> storm-zen: dont worry about that
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: then i dunno whatto suggest
<Fezzler> I think the applications have old driver but I don't see how to delete and reload driver
<maco> storm-zen: you found a .wav so its all good
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: maybe someone else can advise
<storm-zen> maco: Ok.  ( It wasn't there anyway. )
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: id definately go for the wired idea though, helps loads
<maco> storm-zen: do you by any chance have multiple sound cards in the computer...like an onboard plus another?
<lectus> raylu: df -h gives rootfs for the / mount point. That's really strange.
<stevil> anyone else running Ubuntu 8.10 and happens to have the ssh server binary installed? because it's not in the default repository
<selinuxium> stevil: ssh is a metapackage that installs the client, server and blacklist...    do apt-get search openssh
<eternaljoy> how can I install Acrobat plugin for Firefox?
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: I'd have my Router down here if I could have a 360 Wifi adapter
<raylu> lectus: df -h or mount?
<wivk> i'm looking for the drivers for VIA UniChrome (Pro) Family Display Driver
<eternaljoy> wivk: ok
<kanuha> Whats the best mac-like taskbar to use?
<storm-zen> maco: Yes, but the info file looks like they are configured correctly: to disable the onboard that I have a hell of a time getting working with ubuntu and use the cheap PCI.
<stevil> selinuxium: it's apt-cache
<lectus> rayly: df -h
<AndreasMadrid> i installed amule on my linux and it used to run fine. but now when i wanna start it in applications- internet-amule, i get the error that the permissions on the configuration directory are too strict. but i didn't chnage them, and b4 it worked. what went wrong?
<lectus> raylu*
<stevil> selinuxium: and even apt-cache search openssh doesn't display the ssh server package
<storm-zen> maco: Info file - alsa-project info file.
<maco> storm-zen: is the other disabled *in the BIOS*?
<selinuxium> stevil: yep, sorry...
<AndreasMadrid> and what permissions should i give to the directory /usr/local/bin?
<maco> storm-zen: because disabling it in software could be um...issueful
<storm-zen> maco: It should be.  I haven't gone into the BIOS since I disabled it there.
<wivk> the VIA website only has for ubuntu 7.10. is there one for 8.10 ?
<lectus> raylu: i'll ask her about what mount returns... just a sec...
<eseven73> !info openssh
<ubottu> Package openssh does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: whats a 360 wifi adapter?
<eseven73> !info openssh-server
<maco> storm-zen: ok. just wanted to check it wasnt trying th other one
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<stevil> ubottu: well that's definitely not my my list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<storm-zen> maco: Any way to see what the system is trying to use?
<sergeykish1> Hello, I have a problem - linux doesn't see partitions on my HDD, but fdisk it see and I can boot in Windows using chainload, can you help me?
<maco> wivk: you mean xserver-xorg-video-via?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: xbox 360, i assume
<stevil> eseven73: on which distribution did you run this apt-cache search openssh ?
<maco> storm-zen: i wanted to check that the one shown in alsa-info is the right one :P
<wivk> i don't know, the 8.10 didn't auto uinstlal the drivers for it
<ActionParsnip> raylu: yeah they make me laugh, they cost 10 times more than any other cos microsoft made it
<eseven73> i didnt stevil
<raylu> sergeykish1: what do you mean "linux" doesn't see partitions?
<zvacet> wivk:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<Pirate_Hunter> isit me or most items in intrepid dont work well, some are aksing to install tango which is installed and others are asking for other gtk themes :/
<raylu> ActionParsnip: and you can tunnel a connection through a computer
<chairman> anyone got any suggestion on how i can work my webcam on Ibex?
<wivk> Reading state information... Done
<wivk> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-via
<sergeykish1> raylu: where is no partitions in /dev
<maco> wivk: woah, you're right...that doesnt exist in intrepid. but then intrepid does odd things for drivers
<sergeykish1> raylu: only /dev/sda no more
<ActionParsnip> wivk: apt-cache search via | grep server
<raylu> sergeykish1: ls /dev/hd*
<eseven73> stevil: you might have something disabled in your synaptic preferences
<stevil> eseven73: like what perhaps ?
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: Wifi adaptor for the Xbox 360
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: yep, made to scam folks good
<sergeykish1> raylu: fdisk -l /dev/sda prints partitions, but there is no this partitions in /dev
<raylu> sergeykish1: that's um...impossible
<storm-zen> maco: I dont' know a lot about the card.. It just worked when I plugged it in, and I really thought I had found one that would continue to work.  I've been struggling with sound since I got this computer and switched to ubuntu, except for that apparently one happy accident when everything worked great in gutsy...
<sergeykish1> raylu: it is broken now, works good early
<Walty> can anyone help me get a mp3 file to play on my website?
<eseven73> stevil: not sure, just look in synaptic preferences to see if something needs enabling
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: move the xbox close to the router and use wired, dont they have wired connectors by default
<MarvinPA> Yeah.
<Hayig2000> #arabeyes
<MarvinPA> Both is upstares.
<sergeykish1> raylu: I've tried DVDboot using GRUB
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me if vlc has an aka?
<MarvinPA> I'm downstaes
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: have you installed ubuntu on the xbox?
<wivk> ok, what am i looking for? all it pulls up for drivers is already the newest. so in 8.10, is there a screens & graphs where i can manually set my driver?
<vinay> is digikam-kde4 available on intrepid with an official source?
<Hayig2000> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> wivk: that command will show the via driver you can install, by default its already on, you just need to configure the system to use that driver
<sergeykish1> raylu: so now in boot Ubuntu starts and breaks on mount /root
<StErMi> hi all, there's a way to update all packages using only the shell? i mean, which is the commands?
<storm-zen> maco: Hey, what does this mean? "Simple mixer control 'Master',0 "
<wivk> ActionParsnip, dpkg-reconfigure ?
<maco> storm-zen: thats just your master slider
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: Haha, No. I've installed Ubuntu on PC. Wich is downstares, My router and 360 is upstares, I have Router upstares to connect to 360
<maco> storm-zen: it's at 87% and unmuted
<kanuha> Whats the best mac-like taskbar to use?
<storm-zen> maco: Ok... I see that now.
<MarvinPA> Real Mac
<zvacet> wivk : system>preferences>main menu<other screens& graphic check it to see it under apps and select openchrome driver
<simplexio> StErMi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<eseven73> whats the rsync command to ignore a folder? i know its something like --exclude something or another
<maco> storm-zen: is it just speakers dont work or are headphones bad too?
<kanuha> MarvinPA, thx, but on linux?
<StErMi> simplexio and for distro upgrade?
<maco> eseven73: --exclude=FILE
<maco> eseven73: its in the manpage
<eseven73> ok ty maco
<simplexio> StErMi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> MarvinPA: you could move the pc to get updated
<StErMi> ok
<StErMi> ty
<ActionParsnip> wivk: what sis it it?
<MarvinPA> ActionParsnip: Maybe
<ActionParsnip> wivk: lspci | grep -i vga
<storm-zen> maco:  Don't hear anything in the headphones.
<AndreasMadrid> i installed amule on my linux and it used to run fine. but now when i wanna start it in applications- internet-amule, i get the error that the permissions on the configuration directory are too strict. but i didn't chnage them, and b4 it worked. what went wrong?
<AndreasMadrid> and what permissions should i give to the directory /usr/local/bin?
<storm-zen> maco: Ist here a way to tell what was installed in the last system update?  Just did one yesterday.
<maco> storm-zen: did it work just up until yesterday?
<storm-zen> specifically, it worked until I turned on my computer today.
<egc> can anybody recommend photo album software i can run on ubuntu to put pictures online?
<maco> storm-zen: was there an update that told youto reboot?
<wivk> zvacet : i have no option for screens&graphs in that option
<storm-zen> maco: I don't recall, sorry.  But I shut it down over night.
<maco> storm-zen: ok, well if you run "ls -lArt /var/cache/apt/archives/" the most recently updated packages will be listed at the bottom of the screen
<zvacet> wivk : I´m on Hardy so maybe something is changed in itrepid but they have to be somewhere there
<maco> storm-zen: see anything about linux-image or something modules?
<allsystemsarego> egc, kflickr
<wivk> hardy was/is awesome, i'm thinking about just going back to it
<ActionParsnip> egc: apt-cache search photo | grep -i album
<maco> zvacet: it doesnt exist in intrepid
<maco> zvacet: screens & graphics, that is
<maco> bgamari: hey! bit o' help with wivk?
<wivk> heh, i just need to know how to set my correct video driver
<ActionParsnip> wivk: what does the output of the command say?
<zvacet> maco :tnx but tell it to wivk he was interested in
<wivk> what command?
<Pirate_Hunter> my panel doesnt compeletly hide bits of it still get shown, what options do i need to change?
<ActionParsnip> wivk: lspci | grep -i vga
<bgamari> maco, wivk?
<maco> wivk: thats why im trying to get bgamari. he knows how to use the xrandr magic :P
<raylu> woohooo
<storm-zen> maco: For 12/13, all I seem to see is a directory, 'partial'.
<raylu> i've finally got a usable virtual machine setup
<bgamari> maco, ahhh, xrandr
<maco> storm-zen: anything within the last couple days?
<bgamari> maco, sure
<wivk> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<maco> bgamari: help wivk set his video driver, please?
<bgamari> wivk, what's going on?
<bgamari> wivk, alright, I don't have too much experience with via hardware, but we'll figure it out
<wivk> the driver isn't installed, cause i can't seem to get my basic compiz eye candy working
<Pirate_Hunter> my panel doesnt compeletly hide bits of it still get shown, what options do i need to change?
<kolombino> somebody has installed ubuntu in samsung nc10?
<storm-zen> maco: closest thing might be compiz-fusion-plugins-main... other than the 'partial' path.... should that path be there?  Nothing else is listed for the 13th...
<chairman> hello
<bgamari> wivk, the driver isn't installed?
<raylu> !hi | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<averagedavid> this has probably been asked before but...I just first heard about ubuntu a couple weeks ago and decided to install as dual boot along with windows but I am getting an error message on reboot after install. Any willingn to help?
<wivk> the system 'claims' it's not
<maco> storm-zen: sure...is anything in partial? its where half-downloaded packages usually go
<bgamari> wivk, you're using unichrome?
<raylu> !ask | averagedavid
<ubottu> averagedavid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chairman> i had asked a ? about cheese
<storm-zen> maco: Evidently not...
<sharperguy> Is it possible to get video acceleration on the hp mininote (2133) on ubuntu 8.10/
<wivk> VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (
<bgamari> wivk, ahh, alright
<cafuego> chairman: Then answer is that all cheese belongs to me.
<bgamari> wivk, with the 'via' xorg driver?
<Vantrax> mmmm cheese
<wivk> yes it's onboard, but it should be able to manage basic 3d just fine
<cafuego> Vantrax: MINE
<chairman> no the webcam software
<bgamari> wivk, definitely
<onetinsoldier> does anyone know if it would really mess up anything of real importance for a simple desktop user like me to change the 'relatime' mount option in my /etc/fstab file to 'noatime'?
<wivk> i do'nt know what it's using cause i can't fuind the screens & graphs option
<bgamari> wivk, you're getting x started just fine?
<jeremy_> Hi, could somebody please help me out?
<wivk> x starts fine, yes
<maco> !anyone | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bgamari> wivk, do you mind pastebinning your xorg.0.log
<jeremy_> I have a question regarding setting the glmatrix screensaver as my desktop wallpaper
<averagedavid> I install off of CD version 8.04 inside of windows onto secondary drive- on reboot I get error 15 file not found. what am i doing wrong?
<AutoMatriX> how do I make a server with a dynamic IP to be reachable from the internet ?
<chairman> mines doesn't show no picture
<wivk> you want xorg.0.conf, or xorg.conf ?
<bthompson> ok i am able to get my system to boot from flash drive now that i ran the usb-creator from the livecd...however when i try to run the system updates it fails saying no space left on device
<jeremy_> I'm a bit confused, I've tried xwinwrap and that only sets the entire screen black and doesn't even show the screensaver
<bthompson> how can i run the system from flash drive and also run the system updates
<Pirate_Hunter> my panel doesnt compeletly hide bits of it still get shown, what options do i need to change?
<bgamari> wivk, /var/log/xorg.0.log
<jeremy_> And the only thing I could do is set compiz effects to none and then turn off desktop
<jeremy_> And THEN I can see glmatrix
<wivk> bgamari, ok.
<jeremy_> but is there any way to do it but keep compiz?
<bthompson> when i ran the usb-creator I gave it a persistent space of 6.9 gb's
<maco> averagedavid: probably grub is installed on the wrong drive. i havent done anything with grub in um...at least a year though, so not sure how to get it to the right drive...
<wivk> bgamari, there is no such log found
<ActionParsnip> back
<chairman> can someone help me please
<exodus_ms> How can I use 'dpkg --get-selections > installed-software' to see software installed after a certain date?
<jeremy_> !help chairman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help chairman
<jeremy_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chairman> with my cheese webcam software
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: in gconf-editor, apps/panel/global
<ActionParsnip> !ask | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onetinsoldier> its like this
<jeremy_> OK  thanks action
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: change "panel_minimized_size" i believe
<bgamari> wivk, one second,
<onetinsoldier> !help | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: please see above
<Pirate_Hunter> maco: ty will try
<averagedavid> thx, maco. but still square 1.
<egc> allsystemsarego: thanks for the suggestion ;)
<chairman> i asked a question earlier if you read it
<bgamari> wivk, oh, sorry, capital X
<bgamari> wivk, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wivk> yea i just noticed that too. sorry
<bgamari> quite alright
<ActionParsnip> chairman: whats up with it?
<jeremy_> I need help setting up xwinwrap to set glmatrix as my desktop wallpaper, but when I use the command to turn it on the screen turns black and I have to type ALT + F4 to see my windows again, Can anybody help me with tihs please?
<averagedavid> how do i change the grub to the right drive?
<maco> averagedavid: well if you boot from the live cd, you can run "install-grub" or "grub-install" (i forget which way the name goes :( ) and then tell it where to install, im just not familiar with how to use that command. if you use "man grub-install" (i think its that one), it can tell you how to use it though
<onetinsoldier> chairman: perhaps.. but it's very busy in here..at least today. just use you're recall key, the up-arrow key to post the question again without ever having to re-type it!
<chairman> i click on it and no picture shows . it never did tht before
<jeremy_> I need help setting up xwinwrap to set glmatrix as my desktop wallpaper, but when I use the command to turn it on the screen turns black and I have to type ALT + F4 to see my windows again, Can anybody help me with tihs please?
<averagedavid> thx, maco will try.
<bgamari> wivk, one issue that we might end up having is that the card might not support non-power-of-two texture sizes
<diffred> Ok, in my xorg.conf file I've got Load "glx", will I mess up my system if I add Load "dri" and Load "CLcore"?
<maco> jeremy_: you mentioned compiz before. without compiz, does it work?
<jeremy_> Yes
<wivk> bgamari,  http://pastebin.ca/1285443
<chairman> anyone got any suggestion on how i can work my webcam on Ibex?
<jeremy_> But I would like to be able to use it WITH compiz, as I know xwinwrap should be able to do
<bgamari> wivk, alright, good
<wivk> xwinwrap and compiz work fine for me on 8.04
<maco> storm-zen: thats um...weird.  do you dual boot with windows? sometimes windows settings persist in hardware and mess it up...
<bgamari> wivk, what does compiz say when you try to start it?
<ActionParsnip> diffred: you'll find its GLcore
<sergeykish1> How can it be - fdisk view partitions, but they are not in /dev?
<jeremy_> maco: I got it working without compiz by just running the screensaver as the root window, but I need to get xwinwrap working and there is like NO DOCUMENTATION on this lol
<storm-zen> maco: Nope.  Windows free since FC6.
<bgamari> wivk, (run LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace)
<JacaByte> Alright, I've got an annoying problem.
<jeremy_> !ask jacabyte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jacabyte
<JacaByte> I'm trying to install Hardy on a Newworld G4 Mac
<diffred> ActionParsnip: how can I check if I have "dri" and "GLcore" able to Load them in xorg.conf?
<jeremy_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wivk> bgamari,  unable to start desktop effects
<jeremy_> maco: I got it working without compiz by just running the screensaver as the root window, but I need to get xwinwrap working and there is like NO DOCUMENTATION on this lol
<viraptor> hi - I'm on Ibex and my sound stopped working (alsa & pulseaudio) - I get only "main.c: daemon startup without any loaded modules, refusing to work" from pulseaudio --system - any ideas?
<maco> storm-zen: :( i'm sorry. i'm out of ideas besides filing a bug on it. and test with the jaunty daily live cd
<bgamari> wivk, try running the command I mentioned above
<Vantrax> jeremy_, try !ask | <name>
<bgamari> wivk, from the terminal
<wivk> ok, how? just like that in terminal ?
<jeremy_> !ask | vantrax
<ubottu> vantrax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jeremy_> ooook
<bgamari> wivk, it should give us something a bit more informative
<jeremy_> I'm still learning :D
<Vantrax> thats ok
<perillux> it there anyway to turn off a laptop screen in ubuntu?  when I set it to turn off after a certain amount of time it just blanks the screen it doesn't turn off the backlight, and I actually notice some very strange light patterns showing up on my screen which shouldn't be there.  It looks like if you press down on a lcd screen and you see wierd colors.  I would just like whenever my screensaver kicks in, to somehow disable the screen.  Any i
<storm-zen> maco: Any volume switches we missed?
<maco> jeremy_: are you able to use xwinwrap without compiz? maybe your graphics driver doesnt like running both?
<wivk> bgamari,  (run LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace)
<wivk> errm
<ActionParsnip> wivk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76037&page=2
<jeremy_> I'll try that
<maco> storm-zen: there are some other 3D ones in there that you can try
<wivk> bgamari,  says unable to find command run
<onetinsoldier> does anyone know if it would really mess up anything of real importance for a simple desktop user like me to change the 'relatime' mount option in my /etc/fstab file to 'noatime'?
<storm-zen> maco: I found some sort of 'reset' command a while back which made everything magically work...
<maco> storm-zen: updats shouldnt change your volume settings for you though :-/
<bgamari> bgamari, heh, sorry about that
<FluxD> Hi, where can I find apache ant error logs on Ubuntu 8.10?
<bgamari> wivk, let's try this again. run
<storm-zen> maco: .. but I don't remember what it was.  ( It said I'd only have to do it once... )
<bgamari> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace
<gaminggeek> perillux: right click on the battery on your panel and go to preferences
<mrwes> re
<Vantrax> onetinsoldier, go ahead, as long as you have a livecd it cant hurt, you can always change it back
<maco> storm-zen: uh, idk about reset (an alsa dev was mentioning the need for one after our friend totally borked his sound) but i know about reload...
<wivk> IVK:/var/log$ run
<wivk> bash: run: command not found
<wivk> wivk@WIVK:/var/log$
<crimsun> storm-zen: please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<maco> bgamari: you're talking to yourself :P
<Vantrax> onetinsoldier, best way to learn is to have a go
<diffred> Ok, in my xorg.conf file I've got Load "glx", will I mess up my system if I add Load "dri" and Load "CLcore"??
<maco> crimsun: he alrady has
<maco> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=098f640d2f921e3cee5879d23cfb2c3b6511818c
<gaminggeek> perillux:  and then move the slider that says put display to sleep when inactive for: to the appropriate time :)
<jeremy_> maco: OK, I turned off compiz and now when I set the command the screen turns 100% into the glmatrix screensaver instead of just black, but I still have no control over my windows or desktop
<wivk> bgamari,  wivk@WIVK:/var/log$  LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace
<wivk> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<wivk> No whitelisted driver found
<wivk> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot2> wivk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> JacaByte : look http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=53122414
<bgamari> maco, Yep, I do that occassionally. both in the real-world and online. I wonder if there's a relationship there
<maco> crimsun: he says since yesterday, no sound output. his drivers load fine, volume is up, and there were no -modules or linux-image updates in the last few days
<storm-zen> sweet.  THanks, maco. :)  I was looking for where I put that. ;)
<bgamari> wivk, ahhh
<TJ-42> in fstab, why is there a defaults option?  aren't the defaults, well default?
<CentHOGG> hi, what's the command for blank spaces for windows shares... i remember something like \040 ... thx
<crimsun> storm-zen: there's a typo in your /etc/asound.conf (see the ctl.pulse stanza)
<FluxD> Hi, where can I find apache ant error logs on Ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> CentHOGG: use\ something\ like\ this
<raylu> FluxD: ant = ?
<DasEi> ﻿ CentHOGG:try "
<storm-zen> crimsun: Sure enough.
<FluxD> raylu, java compiler
<onetinsoldier> Vantrax: roger.. i thought about 'just do it', but also thought it couldn't hurt to ask, someone might know something.. like it just causes problems for 'mutt', or perhaps as large as the mail system in general. but i'll just do it
<crimsun> storm-zen: also, as of intrepid, both your ~/.asoundrc and /etc/asound.conf are obsolete
<JacaByte> Okay, all in one line, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) on a MDD G4 Mac. It's a pretty new machine. I'm using the desktop (better known as live) installation of it and am having trouble getting the installer to work. It hangs on the partitioner. There are three hard disks installed in this thing, one has OS X, one has OS 9, and one has NTFS and FAT32 patitions on it with an old,...
<JacaByte> ...defunct installation of Windows XP. Any ideas?
<bgamari> wivk, can you pastebin the output of glxinfo?
<maco> crimsun: so is the typo even relevant in intrepid?
<imachine> sup
<srx2002> hi guys, I have a few quick questions
<perillux> gaminggeek: ive done that, that is what causes the problem.  My screensaver works fine, but when it "puts the display to sleep" it doesn't actually turn it off, it just goes blank and then starts to show strange colors (the colors are similar to what it would look like if trying to run a resolution higher then your monitor will allow).  I want to completely turn off the monitor though, no backlight even.
<imachine> I have an issue with nvidia modules, can't really get it to work.
<JacaByte> I've never gotten help out of the forum.
<imachine>  wanted to migrate from 177 to 173 on 8.10
<storm-zen> crimsun: So.. uh... I don't need to worry about it, then?
<RITN> dammit, i followed the directions on the samba wike and it still will not let me copyfiles to the share.  the share permissions are right etc, but it still will not work.  Help
<imachine> and it just failed to load.
<imachine> what's the magic behind the whole modalias stuff ?
<ActionParsnip> JacaByte: did you md5 check the image you downloaded as well as check the cd for defects?
<srx2002> can programs like k3b work in gnome?
<imachine> srx2002, yes
<storm-zen> crimsun: Was just trying to follow instructions from * to get anything working, a while back.
<raylu> JacaByte: are you using guided or manual partitioning?
<JacaByte> I didn't do an MD5 on the image, but I did verify the disk.
<zleap> hi
<srx2002> no problems?
<gaminggeek> perillux: hmm that is very odd never seen that before are you sure that isnt your screensaver?
<zvacet> JacaByte : it it very hard to believe it did you ask under apple users
<crimsun> storm-zen: erase them
<JacaByte> raylu: I can't use either because it hangs just before then.
<zleap> does ubuntu have a firewall?
<storm-zen> crimsun: Ok.
<JacaByte> zvacet: yes.
<imachine> srx2002, none that I'd know about. why would you have problems anyway? they may not blend in with nautilus or so well, but they work
<bgamari> wivk, although we might be running across some driver shortcomings, http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=3DStatus
<crimsun> storm-zen: we already ship the necessary bits in the libasound2-plugins package
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | zleap
<ubottu> zleap: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<raylu> JacaByte: gksu gparted
<zleap> yeah
<JacaByte> Tried gpart, it hangs too.
<crimsun> storm-zen: next, have you forcibly reset the mixer element levels?
<perillux> gaminggeek: nope, not the screensaver
<crimsun> storm-zen: e.g., sudo service alsa-utils reset
<raylu> JacaByte: hrm. sudo fdisk -l
<zleap> i don't know if someone is trying to affect my connection from the out side, or if there is a hardware fault on the router
<zleap> it just keeps dropping
<ActionParsnip> JacaByte: is the cd you are usingconsistant?
<storm-zen> crimsun: Not yet.  Doing that now.
<zleap> oddly if i connect to webpages
<gaminggeek> perillux: hmm what graphics chip do you have?
<CyberCod> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<JacaByte> raylu: what exactly will that do?
<bgamari> wivk, you still with us?
<happy_mart> cd #django
<JacaByte> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by consistant?
<wivk> x locked up
<perillux> gaminggeek: a very old one.  S3
<neosisani> hi, friend tried to install nvidia prop driver and his screen got stuck in 320x240 resolution. Trying to set to 1024x768 in screen resolution doesn't work, and wiki is only telling me to use some gui option. Any idea how to fix this?
<storm-zen> crimsun: Got an amixer error: Invalid command!  Invalid card number.
<Fly-Man-> Evening
<gaminggeek> perillux: oh dear :/ are you running intrepid?
<Fly-Man-> Quick Question:
<perillux> gaminggeek: yes
<coolerguy> hi all, i'm running VLC 0.8.6e on an Ubuntu 8.04 machine. My problem is that whenever i open a new video file by clicking on it, VLC opens a new player window. I would like it to replace whatever is playing with the new video file, or alternately, add the new file to the playlist in the currently-playing window. how is this accomplished?
<wivk> bgamari, pasting noew
<ActionParsnip> JacaByte: the image you burned passed md5 check and the burned cd was correct
<zvacet> JacaByte Run md5 check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Fly-Man-> Where can I find the 9.04 Server edition for Alpha testing ?
<egc> ActionParsnip: thanks for the suggestion earlier, great answer ;)
<raylu> JacaByte: list your drives/partitions
<maco> crimsun: he has 2 sound cards. one is disabled in the bios.
<imachine> any help then ?
<chairman> anyone got any suggestion on how i can work my webcam on Ibex?
<ActionParsnip> egc: use it for all software questions like that
<gaminggeek> perillux: sorry I dont really know about S3 cards maybe look on the forums?
<JacaByte> Okay, I'll do that real quick.
<pk> hello, I can not get my usb drive to be visible in ubuntu. I am not sure it is recognized and I can not mount it (I am completely new to ubuntu); the result of sudo fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/85328/
<JacaByte> Once I find the image I downloaded again.
<egc> ActionParsnip: i will now too, thx again
<perillux> gaminggeek: ok thanks for ur help
<crimsun> maco: irrelevant, there's only one whose drivers are loaded
<lesshaste> any good games for ubuntu? I don't mind if they are simple
<ActionParsnip> egc: np bro, learning is good :)
<wivk> bgamari, http://pastebin.ca/1285453
<zleap> so what am i looking for
<gaminggeek> perillux: no problem :)
<Fly-Man-> Anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: frets on fire, urban terror, tux racer
<maco> crimsun: i thought the "card number" part had to do iwth it
<RITN> could someone please help?
<Vantrax> pk, how big is the USB HDD?
<zleap> ok i get all ports are closed
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, I tried frets on fire once.. it didn't really work.. I'll take a look at urban terror thanks
<pk> 1GB
<imachine> raylu, you've always seemed to be well informed.
<zleap> what would indicate a hardware fault with a router
<imachine> raylu, care to lend a hand mate?
<Vantrax> pk, not visible in fdisk then
<diffred> hey
<zleap> as i seem to go offline when i connect to webpages
<lesshaste> is there a linux games channel?
<Vantrax> pk, other usb sticks work?
<imachine> lesshaste, you can try playdeb.net
<diffred> how can I check if I have openGL so I can run C code like windows starting with Ok, in my xorg.conf file I've got Load "glx", will I mess up my system if I add Load "dri" and Load "CLcore"?
<gaminggeek> lesshaste: #gametome #lgp
<diffred> oh sorry misscopy
<Fly-Man-> Thank you :)
<n8tuser> zleap-> you are connected now and chatting on same faulty router?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> but it then goes off
<zleap> or disconnects
 * Fly-Man- got a PM with the right location for the 9.04 Alpha
<diffred> #include<windows.h>
<diffred> #include<gl/gl.h>
<diffred> #include<gl/glu.h>
<diffred>          ###Ubuntu equivalent??
<bgamari> wivk, ahhh, that's the issue
<FloodBot2> diffred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imachine> zleap, reset it, try to update the firmware.
<wivk> bgamari, ok ?
<zleap> ok
<raylu> imachine: er, with what?
<zleap> ok
<lesshaste> thanks imachine and gaminggeek
<zvacet> Fly-Man- : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-1/
<bgamari> wivk, the driver currently doesn't support the TEXTURE_FROM_PIXMAP extension
<imachine> raylu, I've tried migrating from 177 nvidia to 173 on 8.10
<imachine> raylu, it failed ;)
<storm-zen> crimsun: is .asoundrc a path that I should delete?
<crimsun> storm-zen: does `amixer' return anything?
<RITN> nice
<bgamari> wivk, It seems that via's own driver might support it though
<zleap> it seems stable at the moment, since i unplugged it
<RITN> nice help channel
<raylu> imachine: why did you want the downgrade?
<ActionParsnip> pk: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -t vfat
<pk> usb is fine, I have ubuntu also on a old laptop, and the usb is recognized/mounted automatically there. i have problems only on my desktop (hardy 8.04)
<bgamari> wivk, http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<n8tuser> zleap-> connected to it in wireless mode?
<imachine> raylu, I used the drivers manager, clicked "enable" and it told me reboot.
<zleap> then plugged it back in again
<crimsun> storm-zen: you should have deleted both /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc*
<wivk> bgamari, , via's own drivers don't go aboovee 7.10
<zleap> i don't have wireless
<imachine> raylu, artifacts on window title bars.
<zleap> just wired
<raylu> imachine: is 177 removed?
<wivk> bgamari,  thats why i'm here.
<imachine> raylu, a known issue, resolved with 1.80. but 1.80 is not there yet.
<ActionParsnip> pk: that'll give you access to the first partition on the usb drive (/dev/sdb)
<imachine> raylu, hmm
<imachine> raylu, I don't know ? :)
<imachine> raylu, how can I check; I believe if I chose to enable 173, it conflicts with 177, so it would get removed automatically.
<raylu> imachine: aptitude search nvidia
<n8tuser> !who | zleap
<ubottu> zleap: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zleap> sorry
<Vantrax> pk, not sure pk if its not listed in fstab it means the system isnt detecting the usb key. Thats typically a driver issue
<imachine> raylu, well, 173-kernel-source is 'i'
<imachine> i A
<egc> looks like gallery2 will do the trick
<raylu> imachine: and 177?
<imachine> nvidia-173 is A
<imachine> er, i
<imachine> raylu, modaliases is installed.
<storm-zen> crimsun: Ok... that also deleted ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf.  Yes, amixer returns screenfulls of data
<lesshaste> imachine, they need a rating system.. it's not your website is it?
<imachine> nvidia-177-modaliases.
<diffred> #include<windows.h>
<diffred> #include<gl/gl.h>
<diffred> #include<gl/glu.h>
<diffred> ###Ubuntu equivalent?
<FloodBot2> diffred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimsun> storm-zen: same for `amixer -c0'?
<kristopher> server irc.brad-x.com
<imachine> lesshaste, no.
<lesshaste> imachine, shame :)
<storm-zen> crimsun: yes.
<imachine> lesshaste, it's "in the works". I was going to make a mirror for it, but I can't get about to set up apache on my server.
<imachine> I might do it some time in the week.
<ActionParsnip> diffred: are you compiling apps for windows?
<crimsun> storm-zen: good, does `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset' still give you the same error message?
<lesshaste> imachine, OK.. if you do can you add a rating system please :)
<lesshaste> imachine, it's a little unhelpful as a simple list with no reviews or scores
<diffred> ActionParsnip: nope just want to make my helloworld openGL in ubuntu
<imachine> lesshaste, dunno; like I said, it's not my page.
<JacaByte> The MD5sum on the image checks out.
<lesshaste> imachine, I assume there is standard code for that sort of thing these days as loads of web pages have it
<imachine> you can always e-mail the maintaners.
<ActionParsnip> diffred: as long as you have those libs it'll work
<crimsun> storm-zen: (also, make sure you're using alsa-utils 1.0.17-0ubuntu3 from intrepid-updates)
<storm-zen> crimsun: Yes.  It prints the general help about 15 times...
<raylu> diffred: it wouldn't be ubuntu specific. the code should work across linux distros, so try asking in an opengl support area
<sergeykish1> diffred: #include <windows.h> on Ubuntu?
<diffred> ActionParsnip: the problem is that those libs are the windows-openGL
<imachine> lesshaste, I'm sure they will appreciate the help, if you're willing to help out :)
<ActionParsnip> diffred: i'd jump into #c++
<bgamari> wivk, eh?
<bgamari> wivk, http://linux.via.com.tw/support/beginDownload.action?eleid=222&fid=483 ?
<lesshaste> imachine, :)
<imachine> raylu, so, what can I do ?
<diffred> kk thanks :D
<bgamari> wivk,  Beta Unified GFX driver Ver 85a-44597 for Ubuntu 8.10(02Dec08) (3.4M)
<imachine> raylu, any clues on my nvidia issue ?
<storm-zen> crimsun: How to check that?
<raylu> imachine: um, you haven't told me about 177 yet
<Meshezabeel> is there a way to end a process through the gui instead of CLI?
<zvacet> JacaByte : and you checked disc for errors and ...
<crimsun> storm-zen: please join #ubuntu-audio-help
<imachine> raylu, um I did. what do you need to know tho ?
<raylu> imachine: is it installed?
<rathel> I can't seem to get DPMS working in my xorg.conf, I have set OffTime to 1 and it doesn't do anything and 'xset q' says DPMS is disabled, I know it works because I can do 'xset dpms force off' and it shuts my monitors off.
<JacaByte> zvacet: OS X disk utility verified the disk and didn't find anything when it was burned.
<imachine> raylu, p   nvidia-177-kernel-source                                               - NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<imachine> i A nvidia-177-modaliases                                                  - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<JacaByte> Interestingly enough, sudo fdisk -l only shows two of the HDDs, the ones with OS X and 9 on them.
<imachine> raylu, that's what aptitute says.
<raylu> imachine: i'd get rid of nvidia-177-modaliases, then
<imachine> aptitude.
<imachine> raylu, but can't the grapics thing do it for me ?
<imachine> the driver manager.
<Meshezabeel> Is there any way to end a program (such as firefox) in the GUI?
<raylu> imachine: maybe... maybe not :P
<imachine> I thought it would work automatically ??
<imachine> raylu, damned thing now eh ? ;/
<imachine> okay
<raylu> Meshezabeel: xkill
<CVirus> I'm getting a file not found error while trying to install flashplugin-nonfree ... any clue ?
<imachine> that sucks tho, I'll file a bug report.
<raylu> imachine: well, remove it first
<srx2002> ctrl q
<raylu> imachine: i get the feeling removing it won't solve your problem
<ActionParsnip> Meshezabeel: you could use a graphical taskmanager, killall firefox will do it though
<Lumberg> hey all, any idea why cat /proc/cpu shows my cpu Mhz as 1000 when it's really 2700mhz?
<raylu> CVirus: give us the whole error
<TuxMan2> how to check what dependencies are required for a particular package with aptitude?????
<imachine> raylu, so do I
<Meshezabeel> thanks raylu and ActionParsnip!!!
<imachine> removing it removes nvidia-common too
<danilo> m,m.lm
<TuxMan2>  how to check what dependencies are required for a particular package with aptitude?????
<imachine> raylu, so what now
<zvacet> CVirus : do you have multiverse enabled?
<balrog__> .join #wine
<raylu> TuxMan2: aptitude show
<raylu> TuxMan2: next time, aptitude --help
<balrog__> oops.  sorry >.<
<imachine> raylu, whenever I click the driver manager now, there is nothing about nvidia ;]
<TuxMan2> 10x
<CVirus> raylu: http://rafb.net/p/5fyfgF80.html
<CVirus> zvacet: yes
<raylu> imachine: o.0
<gaminggeek> Does anyone know why cheese suddenly stopped working?
<imachine> raylu, :) you need nvidia-common
<raylu> ian_brasil: that's strange. could you pastebin the output of "aptitude search nvidia-17"? i'm kind of confused as to what exactly is and isn't installed
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> imachine: that's strange. could you pastebin the output of "aptitude search nvidia-17"? i'm kind of confused as to what exactly is and isn't installed
<imachine> raylu, look, i didn't mess anything up
<huxl3y> SHOUT OUT to the linux community! - looking for a linux expert to help with a USB mic configuration please if anyone is bored and available
<imachine> I just installed the standard stuff
<imachine> and used the module app, ubuntu way
<imachine> it just broke
<imachine> ;]
<krypto> hmm wie bekomm ich den den pfad wo ich mich gerade befinde raus wenn ich nur ne bash shell vor mir hab
<raylu> sorry, i have to go :P
<imachine> oh well
<imachine> lates
<JacaByte> hux13y: I'm bored, but I don't know if I know enough to help you.
<zvacet> CVirus : then you should be able t oinstall it because it is in multiverse repo
<huxl3y> drats ! :p
<RITN> can anyone on gods earth tell me why i cannot read and write to my dam samba share that is on my nas that i used the wiki to configure correctly after reading it??? (cifs)
<CVirus> zvacet: http://rafb.net/p/5fyfgF80.html
<Meshezabeel> RITN your permissions aren't set correctly
<MoLoot> huxl3y: FIrst things to check is to make sure all the volume controls are set properly...  is it listed in lsusb?
<RITN> on what?
<zvacet> CVirus ; but there is another way to install flash
<RITN> not the share because it works on the linux box.
<JacaByte> Who here thinks that if I wiped /hdc in OS X /before/ taking it into Linux and trying to install to it that it would work?
<RITN> err win box.
<RITN> ie i can connect to it from the win easy.
<CVirus> zvacet: I'm installing it using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> RITN: did you run sudo smbpasswd <your username> then set it to the same password as you log on to your system
<Meshezabeel> maybe the mask settings in your samba config?
<zvacet> CVirus : add ubuntu partner repo to your sources list
<ActionParsnip> RITN: can I see your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Lumberg> gaminggeek, maybe you need to fix the cheese before asking about it
<RITN> im using the fstab file.
<RITN> and mount /media/dir
<RITN> it connects.  why would i need a samba password?
<CVirus> zvacet: why ?
<ActionParsnip> RITN: so you can authenticate as a user on the box so security is easier
<ActionParsnip> RITN: please use names too so it highlights
<jose> hate linux
<JacaByte> jose: you've come to the right place.
<jose> isntall windows vista
<RITN> then why did they send me to a wiki that doesnt really say anything about that.
<duvnell> I've got XP home installed on my system which has unpartitioned space on it.. would it be better for me to put ubuntu 8.04 (and upgrade to 8.10) on here or 8.10 from the start.. did I hear some rumor about 8.10 having some XP compatibility issues concerning the version of grub?
<RITN> okay ActionParsnip i will
<onetinsoldier> and worship bill... and do not ever play xbill
<RITN> ActionParsnip: i havent even touched my smb.conf
<zvacet> CVirus : because from partner repo you will install flash 10 from synaptic name is adobe-flashplugin
<RITN> ActionParsnip: it is default.
<CVirus> http://rafb.net/p/IvwQKG56.html
<RITN> ActionParsnip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<CVirus> zvacet: I want flash 9
<jose> free software it's bad
<onetinsoldier> lol
<faduda> ubuntu 8.10, connection to adsl via router, and a trivial problem. I am (obviously) connected), but the taskbar icon still shows no connection, i.e. a pic of a comp with an 'x'. why don't i show as connected?
<jose> use windows vista....
<AlfredHitchcock> a
<jose> pay 500 for windows vista...
<srx2002> vista sucks
<Meshezabeel> RITN, if you are connecting through Samba, you very likely have to modify your smb.conf
<Meshezabeel> RITN, can you pastebin it?
<huxl3y> srx2002: Winblows FTL!
<jose> windows forever
<keres> is there a program out there that can burn a bootable dvd?
<zvacet> CVirus : like the message said 404 rty on adobe site to see if you can find old versions
<JacaByte> jose: if you'd like to deal with the slow, painful half-boiled mess that is Vista, then that can be  your decision. Don't get me started on the resources it consumes, the holding-the-users-hand mentality M$ has taken up, and the lack of features commonly seen in Linux and OS X, I suggest you spend your $500, turn up some music, and vegetate away from this chatroom.
<keres> other than the included ISO burner, it doesn't work for some reason
<jose> sudo apt-get install windows vista
<Meshezabeel> keres: Ubuntu should be able to do it within the OS itself
<jose> rm linux
<harlekin_> can anyone help me? My Nautilus doesnt react on keystrokes
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> vista?
<keres> Meshezabeel: it isn't booting for some reason.
<Meshezabeel> keres, Brasero?
<balrog__> jose: rm jose
<GreedyB> my sound stopped working.. I tried restarting alsa-utils but that didn't do anything.. any ideas?
<jose> yes one vista user its better than 1000000 linux users
<Meshezabeel> keres, Brasero is included by default I think
<keres> really?
<JacaByte> jose: run:/>cmd
<JacaByte> run: dos
<JacaByte> run dos run
<klimy> hi
<mrwes> GreedyB: you check alsa mixer to ensure the levels are turned up?
<klimy> i have a hard time installing a vm in vmware.
<harlekin_> can anyone help me? My Nautilus doesnt react on keystrokes
<Meshezabeel> keres, I believe so, it should be under Apps->Sound & Video
<AndreasMadrid> i installed amule on my linux and it used to run fine. but now when i wanna start it in applications- internet-amule, i get the error that the permissions on the configuration directory are too strict. but i didn't chnage them, and b4 it worked. what went wrong?
<keres> oh yeah
<AndreasMadrid> and what permissions should i give to the directory /usr/local/bin?
<Flannel> jose, JacaByte: please take offtopic chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> RITN: are you mounting a linux shared folder or a windows shared folder?
<srx2002> vista= " windows encountered a fatal error..your system will be shut down to prevent further damage.....would you like to continue?? "    I mean really.....is there even a need to ask a yes/no question.
<GreedyB> mrwes, yeah.. I dunno what changed since yesterday.... I really don't want to restart :P
<klimy> the server is up and running but if i put in a win xp cd  and boot it up it sais: cannot find harddrive
<jose> ubuntu is the worst distribution
<klimy> any ideas?
<idejmcd> having trouble uninstalling with wine, programs don't remove
<harlekin_> can anyone help me? My Nautilus doesnt react on keystrokes
<balrog__> jose: we can talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<TJ-42> when Ubuntu is starting up, it shows a progress bar.  How do I make that disappear so that I can see the progress?
<ActionParsnip> klimy: if the drives are SATA, XP doesnt have SATA drivers so will fail, you need a driver on a floppy drive or slipstream them on the cd
<srx2002> Jose: that can be directly proportional in saying " you are the worst Ubuntu user "
<ActionParsnip> klimy: or is it a virtual machine?
<klimy> ActionParsnip: this is a virtual machine
<onetinsoldier> jose got kicked
<ActionParsnip> klimy: did you make a virtual hard drive?
<TJ-42> see the text itself, I mean
<mrwes> Greeny_: install the GNOME alsa mixer
<DasEi> klimy: join #vmware
<klimy> ActionParsnip: Yeah i guess... let me check again
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: might be virtualbox
<carandraug> TJ-42, there's probably a GUI for that, I just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the option splash
<harlekin_> can anyone help me? My Nautilus doesnt react on keystrokes
<zsquareplusc> TJ-42: remove "splash" and "quiet" in the boot menu. if you need that just once, press "e" in the grub menu
<srx2002> nothing wrong with ububtu...rock solid in every aspect for me
<srx2002> ubuntu
<RITN> ActionParsnip: what does smb.conf have to do with it
<mrwes> nods
<DasEi> klimy: vmware or virtualbox ?
<Fezzler> My CUPS print driver in AbiWord just will not work over shared network computer.  It works everywhere else?  Thoughts?
<srx2002> cheese george ...cheeeeeeese
<ActionParsnip> RITN: are you trying to get ubuntu to mount a windows share, or windows to mount a samba share on a linux box?
<JacaByte> Anyway, does anybody think that wiping the disk I'm going to try to install Ubuntu onto before I attempt the installation will work?
<srx2002> just f$ckin install ubuntu and take windows and chuck it
<RITN> ubuntu to mount a windows share ActionParsnip
<TJ-42> I don't see an option splash.  I remove the option "quiet" from the line below the "title" Ubuntu 8.04 line, but the loading progress bar still shows
<ActionParsnip> RITN: does the account you are using to connect have a password?
<Fezzler> The Web-based and Ubuntu Admin>Printing based Test Page work perfectly
<zsquareplusc> TJ-42: if there is no "spash" write instead, "nosplash"
<klimy> DasEi: virtualbox on ubuntu?
<TJ-42> ok thanks
<TJ-42> thank you zsquareplusc
<ActionParsnip> klimy: you need to make a virtual harddrive for the box dude, it part of the box creation process
<DasEi> klimy:I think you said vmware, but virtualbox is there, too
<RITN> i even tried a sudo copy of the files from command line ActionParsnip.  and yes it is password protected.  my fstabe file has the right credentials and it connects.  I even have dir/file_mode of 0777.  it connects and works I just cannot copy files to it.
<Spasysheep> 8.04 - i tried to upgrade to flash player 10, it failed, and now i cant go back to 9 because it thinks 10 is  still installed. any ideas - http://pastebin.com/d4dabd4d3
<klimy> ActionParsnip: I did ;)
<ActionParsnip> RITN: you dont need to wory about smb.conf
<elli222> Hello, I have a bunch of gtk 1.x apps and they look hideous. Anyone know how i can make them look better? any help is appreciated!
<viraptor> after upgrading to  Ibex my sound stopped working (alsa & pulseaudio) - I get only "main.c: daemon startup without any loaded modules, refusing to work" from pulseaudio --system - any ideas?
<JacaByte> Good, that's what I'll try.
<ActionParsnip> RITN: you want 1000 not 0777
<RITN> 1000 for uid or gid which i do not have or think i need.
<RITN> 0777 isnt that chmod type permissions or is that the problem?
<RITN> ActionParsnip.
<jeeves_Moss> is there a good flash decompiler for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RITN: from what ive seen its inverted, check this out
<Spasysheep> 8.04 - i tried to upgrade to flash player 10, it failed, and now i cant go back to 9 because it thinks 10 is  still installed. any ideas - http://pastebin.com/d4dabd4d3
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: flasm?
<klimy> issue soved ;) i selected win 2k3 server to begin with
<ActionParsnip> RITN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<jrib> Spasysheep: uninstall the adobe package you installed
<viraptor> jeeves_Moss: try "flare"
<faduda> network manager applet icon shows not connected, although clearly I am connected. any idea why?
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, will that allow me to imput a URL, and it'll decompile it?
<ActionParsnip> RITN: see how the uid is 1000
<Fezzler> Anyone use AbiWord with CUPS driver?
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: I don't know
<Spasysheep> jrib: you think i havent tried?
<ActionParsnip> RITN: i have no idea why but it works
<idejmcd> having some trouble with app Wine, any helpers PM me
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, ok.  I have one from sothwith for Windows
<wivk> bgamari, that totally broke xorg
<jrib> Spasysheep: I have no idea what you've tried.  I only assume people have done things they show me on pastebin
<elli222> Hello, I have a bunch of gtk 1.x apps and they look hideous. Anyone know how i can make them look better? any help is appreciated!
<ActionParsnip> idejmcd: is it installing wine itself or getting an app to work with wine?
<wivk> so i give up. i know 8.04 works fine
<Lumberg> elli222, upgrade to gtk 2
<wivk> thanks for your help anyways
<elli222> Lumbeg, there is no gtk 2.0 version of some apps i use
<Spasysheep> jrib: fair enough. v10 is installed enough to conflict with v9, but uninstallled enough for me not to be able to uninstall it properly
<gaminggeek> jeeves_Moss: http://osflash.org/open_source_flash_projects
<jrib> Spasysheep: pastebin
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: lets' start with...   sudo updatedb
<Spasysheep> jrib: no output
<zsquareplusc> onetinsoldier: updating manpages?
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: then   locate libflashplayer.so
<jeeves_Moss> gaminggeek, thanks. I'll have a look
<jrib> Spasysheep: then include your command that gave you no output.......
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: no.. updatedb does not update man pages...  that's mandb
<TJ-42> when ubuntu is starting up, I get the following error "/dev/sdc3 is mounted.  e2fsck: cannot continue, aborting".  Why is fsck running after it mounts the drive and how can I fix this?
<bgamari> wivk, how so?
<onetinsoldier> zsquareplusc: : no.. updatedb does not update man pages...  that's mandb
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier, jrib, locate libflashplayer also gave no output
<ActionParsnip> RITN: see what i mean?
<Spasysheep> *libflashplayer.so
<DasEi> TJ-42: looks like your drive has an error, try to run e2fsck from live
<idejmcd> is there a way to uninstall wine and all the subfolders with one command?
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: ok... good
<RITN> ActionParsnip: that post is unclosed and I have now testested your theory.  I have both uid and gid set to my account.  nothing.
<RITN> it does not even work for the root account ActionParsnip
<jrib> Spasysheep: you said uninstall adobe-flashplugin failed.  Can you pastebin the command you ran and the full output when you try?
<Spasysheep> ok
<zsquareplusc> onetinsoldier: yeah, right. but for one time searches why not "find"
<TJ-42> DasEi: but it's not complaining about an error that it found, it's saying that the drive is mounted and so it cannot before the fsck,right?
<RITN> ActionParsnip: and yes i have unmounted and remounted the share.
<TJ-42> s/before/perform
<ActionParsnip> RITN: strange
<RITN> ActionParsnip: i know.
<DasEi> TJ-42: for e2fsck drive mussn't be mounted
<onetinsoldier> zsquareplusc: that would work too, indeed. but find can take a while
<mrwes> burp
<ActionParsnip> RITN: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1404
<Spasysheep> http://pastebin.com/d9a0b60f
<TJ-42> DasEi: right, but ubuntu is mounting the drive and then performing e2fsck on it during boot
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know the proper schema value for mount_point in vfat and the proper key value to mount_point(ipod nano 3rd gen) in gconf-editor?
<DasEi> TJ-42: is why I think it's got an error, as the regular check (routine check) rns before mounting
<starhawk> initramfs  this is what I get when tring to install ubuntu 8.10 the install just stops there I have an emachine D6417 with 3 gigs of ram 3200 processor 64 bit  dose any one know what to do with this
<DasEi> *runs
<srx2002> only one thing windows can do that ubuntu can't
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: ok... now you could force the install, but i can't remember if apt/dpkg would continue to complain after doing that ever time you went to use apt/dpkg
<TJ-42> ok, I'll try, thanks DasEi
<srx2002> that I need to use
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: whats that?
<Meshezabeel> RITN, do both users have same name and password?
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: i think it would... so, we pull out a sledgehammer, unless someone else here comes out with something better
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: ive tried dpkg --force-all -i flashplugin-nonfree and it doesnt like it
<faduda> ok i give up
<DasEi> TJ-42: run live as : sudo e2fsck -p     /dev/sdXX             on the partition
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: ok, ready?  cd to  /var/lib/dpkg
<jrib> Spasysheep: you need to get rid of the crummy adobe package first
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: although that was a while ago, before i tried to purge my system of everything flas-related and star again
<Meshezabeel> RITN, do you have simple file sharing turned off on windows?
<Spasysheep> ok
<horstle> gn8
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: what cant linux do that you need?
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: once you are in that directory.. be certain to maske a backup of the 'status' file
<srx2002> ActionParsnip: rawdump 2.0 to dump wii games
<gauteh> hi, do you need to be in any kind of special group for at to work?
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier ok done
<gauteh> or crontab ?
<starhawk> initramfs  this is what I get when tring to install ubuntu 8.10 the install just stops there I have an emachine D6417 with 3 gigs of ram 3200 processor 64 bit  dose any one know what to do with this
<harlekin_> srx2002, try to buy games could help
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know the proper schema value for mount_point in vfat and the proper key value to mount_point(ipod nano 3rd gen) in gconf-editor?
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: ok..no open up the staus file in an editor like vim or whatever, then run a search for the offending package name
<zsquareplusc> gauteh: i don't think so. do you get an error?
<coldboot|home> What's a good program to control music remotely from one computer to another?
<DrJ> what is the package installer command for ubuntu (like the yum program on fedora)?
<starhawk> no error
<srx2002> buy games.....HA...funny
<gauteh> zsquareplusc: trying to help someone out with at and crontab, im the maintainer of gnome-schedule.. he 'doesn't have permission to run the atq' command
<zsquareplusc> coldboot|home: there are several media servers. mpd, deejayd and others
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier ok found it
<starhawk> just a prompt
<gauteh> zsquareplusc: i don't run ubuntu myself
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: ok, now wait a moment.. ok?
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to reset the values in gconf-editor, or how to reinstall gconf-editor?  I screwed up my iPod pretty bad and can't mount it any longer.
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier ok
<coldboot|home> zsquareplusc: Anything you can control with Amarok directly, and has an API so another computer can remotely control it with code?
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: tried wine?
<srx2002> ActionParsnip: yup. needs .net framework
<zsquareplusc> gauteh: i can run it. i don't see any special groups. the binary of at/atq is owned by daemon:daemon  but its world executable
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: install it
<srx2002> Msoft net framework?
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: you will want to remove all lines of the package in there except the first four... or i think you can just remove them all. but i recommend leaving the first four lines for now
<gauteh> zsquareplusc: alright.. might be some problems with /etc/at.deny, /etc/at.allow
<gauteh> zsquareplusc: thanks
<Kevin__> Hi Everyone. I'm trying to access the website I setup on my Ubuntu box over our home network. Whenever I enter the IP of the box into Safari (192.168.1.xxx) it changes to 192.168.2.xxx and I can't access it. Any ideas?
<DasEi> coldboot|home : do both machines run kde/ubuntu ?
<cacarino> ciao
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: http://wiki.winehq.org/MicrosoftDotNet
<cacarino> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zsquareplusc> coldboot|home: i dont know KDE media players or if they have remote support built in. at least for mpd there are several guis available.  if you just want to send sound to an other pc, that cal also be done with pulseaudio
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: then... you change the 'Status' like to so  -->     Status: purge ok not-installed
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: then... you change the 'Status' line to so  -->     Status: purge ok not-installed
<coldboot|home> DasEi: One machine won't have X on it at all.
<starhawk> any one know where I can get help with this (initramfs
<srx2002> that could work
<srx2002> I'll give it a go
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: ok done
<coldboot|home> zsquareplusc: Cool, thanks. I think I can set this up with mpd. It has an Amarok plugin, and if that's crap, it's got tons of interfaces for it.
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: and then your done
<DasEi> coldboot|home : so the headless contains the music you want to hear on the other ?
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: ty, i shall try 9 once more
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: you're welcome
<coldboot|home> DasEi: The computer with X on it has the music and speakers, the media pc, ironically named, is the one with nothing on it that's running Apache and other stuff.
<srx2002> harlekin_ make a porno of your wife and your best friends wife......I'll buy that
<dva5912> Im wanting to put an external 2line lcd screen on my computer ive been looking at the /DE-LM010-2 which is listed on ebay for 12$. What do i need to do to make it work with ubuntu 8.04?
<srx2002> no questions asked
<dva5912> Ive seen it done
<Vantrax> DasEi, just do  a sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and you will have a machine running all three desktops
<starhawk> initramfs  this is what I get when tring to install ubuntu 8.10 the install just stops there I have an emachine D6417 with 3 gigs of ram 3200 processor 64 bit  dose any one know what to do with this
<DasEi> Vantrax:was that for coldboot|home ?
<harlekin_> srx2002, your are stupid !
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: gah, now the download is failing
<Vantrax> DasEi, probably:P
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: pffft. omg. but sorry, i can't help with that
<coldboot|home> Vantrax: Don't want it to run that stuff.
<srx2002> harlekin_ your a stupid?  does that make sense
<Kevin__>  I'm trying to access the website I setup on my Ubuntu box over our home network. Whenever I enter the IP of the box into Safari (192.168.1.xxx) it changes to 192.168.2.xxx and I can't access it. Any ideas?
<CarlFK> anyone know where I can find the command: firecontrol
<kaiser10123> i have built in mic and dont know how to get it to work
<kaiser10123> on a laptop
<srx2002> your are a stupid.....yup that makes sensse
<veritos> Does apt-get have a way to do the equivalent of "aptitude markauto" or "emerge --oneshot" (on Gentoo)?
<srx2002> grade 4?
<RITN> wtf
<zsquareplusc> srx2002: stop it now
<hellfire> dobranoc
<srx2002> k
<DasEi> coldboot|home :you can either install x on that and use a vnc-solution or just put a network-share on the headless
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: let me know if you are able to get it...
<kaiser10123> can anyone help figure what setting my mic is
<Flannel> !coc | srx2002
<ubottu> srx2002: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<toad3030> i'm new to linux, and i'm trying to duel boot with xp.  does anybody know a good site (guide) on how to install ubuntu 8.10 on my 2nd partion??
<DasEi> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<srx2002> K, sorry....somone called me stupid......my bad
<srx2002> been called worse
<srx2002> lol
<coldboot|home> DasEi: I just want to be able to have the headless tell the mpd server to play "Barry White" after I trip a motion sensor, which triggers the lights to turn down in my room. ;)
<willis_> the normal insttaller can set up that way toad3030  just pay attention to what it asks. I normally delete the partition  i want to install to and have a Unallocated space I tell the installer to use
<DasEi> !dualboot | ﻿oad3030:
<ubottu> ﻿oad3030:: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<coldboot|home> DasEi: So yeah, I think I can figure that out through some mpd API.
<toad3030> ok ty willis
<DasEi> coldboot|home :  mpd ?
<zsquareplusc> coldboot|home: mps has a http and command line interface tools. i also wrote my own frontend for an LCD for it. but with mpd you'll probably have the sound on th e server
<coldboot|home> DasEi: Yeah.
<coldboot|home> Thanks for the advice, gotta reboot and put new firmware on my iPod.
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: bedtime here in england i think. if you're on tomorrow i may well be back with more questions
<ActionParsnip> !info mpd | DasEi
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 432 kB
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: ok. good luck
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: I see, but from a share any player can play I think
<veritos> Does apt-get have a way to do install *some*, but not all, of the suggested packages, yet leave them marked as automatically installed?
<RITN> i still cant get this to work.  isnt thier anyone out thier that knows what they are doing.  All i want to do is mount a dam samba share
<kaiser10123> anyone here have a dell xps m1530?
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: I have an inspiron 1525 but what is your problem someone might be able to help anyway
<kaiser10123> i have built in mic
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: do you mean like control what comes out of the remote pc, or just use it as a library?
<gaminggeek> hmm so do I what about it?
<kaiser10123> i wanna use it with skype how to us it
<kaiser10123> i dont know what device it sees it as to changes its settingsd
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: I thought about an network-share
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: its alsa mixer
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: you might need to enable capture
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: yeah i'd do that, keeps it simple
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: if you want a remotely controllable system id use mpd or amarok with xul remote script installed
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: anyway, it was coldboots questions
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: i see caputer up all the way but capture 1 and2 go right down if i try and raise them?
<kaiser10123> capture
<wivk> ok bgamari do you know where the 'screens & graphs' setting is for 8.10 ?
<wivk> this is getting old. everythign i do crashes xorg.
<keres> while burning an ISO, i get the error ' Error while burning: the disk could not be mounted (max attempts reached).
<veritos> Does apt-get have a way to do install *some*, but not all, of the suggested packages, yet leave them marked as automatically installed?
<keres> what is happening?
<keres> i am using brasero
<wivk> keres, it's been my experiance, you need to use a different disk
<bgamari> wivk, screens and graphs?
<keres> wivk: did it screw up?
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: ?
<bgamari> wivk, sorry, no. i'm not too familiar with recent ubuntu releases
<DasEi> ﻿ keres: though I prefer k3b,  try to own the dir to the normal user
<wivk> bgamari, like for manually changing the video card used to xorg.
<bgamari> wivk, I would just edit xorg.conf manually
<bgamari> I'm not sure I'd trust a graphical utility to do the right thing
<RITN> this is my fstab line //snappy/320    /media/320      smbfs   username=ritn,password=n0slp4vr,rw,umask=000    0       0
<RITN> wtf is wrong with it
<RITN> and screw the fact that the password is in it
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: u there
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: yea sorry
<gaminggeek> do you have capture in your recording tab?
<RITN> can anyone help?
<RITN> please?
<RITN> im begging i have been working on this for 2 hours.
<RITN> i have followed all the guides
<RITN> and it will not let me write to the share?
<gaminggeek> RITN: what is your problem?
<gaminggeek> RITN: I mean that is the best way, I mean what is the issue
<RITN> with that fstab line.  it mounts the share but I cannot write to the share.  I can del but not write.
<Cluber> I am having trouble connecting to my wireless router on 8.10. I can see it on my "NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0" and i click connect, it asks for password/key so i put it in, but it comes back as invalid( I know the password i am typing is correct as I use the same one for windows ) But when it comes back there is a longer password returned a hash( like an md5 one ). Help me please.
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: i see input source with mic or front mic?
<RITN> im desperate here.  why can i not write
<RITN> //snappy/320    /media/320      smbfs   username=ritn,password=n0slp4vr,rw,umask=000    0       0
<RITN> the directorys are writable in the filesystem
<RITN> it works when i login on a windows system.
<ActionParsnip> RITN: can you sudo cp to it?
<RITN> ActionParsnip: i tried that
<RITN> nothing.
<RITN> file input/ouput error
<zod21> Cluber: try changing the password in your router settings
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: its Mic for me
<veritos> Does apt-get have an equivalent to "aptitude markauto" for its autoremove functionality?
<infosoak> Is there a command to do a recursive search in a directory and return just the filetypes that are in the directory and any subdirectories?
<ActionParsnip> veritos: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Cluber> zod21: I know the password is correct as my dad is using the password from his laptop, i am using it from my laptop ( both windows ) but when i boot my laptop in ubuntu it doesn't like it.
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: is ur digital input source analog inputs or digital mic 1?
<gaminggeek> infosoak: hmm ls -R |grep filetype?
<Cluber> zod21: why when it asks for password again does it convert my password into a hash?
<veritos> ActionParsnip: No, one that lets me mark a package as auto-installed, even when it's manually installed.
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: just try analog at first
<Aberration> Hey all!
<infosoak> gaminggeek: Thanks, but that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> RITN: have you checked the active directory permissions as well as the share permissions on the folder on the windows side?
<infosoak> I am not trying to find a specific filetype
<Aberration> Do we have some knews about the real-time kernel? Is it possible already?
<RITN> yes.  its a nas.  and it has worked for months.
<zod21> Cluber: thats something i ran into in the past using ubuntu so i took the password off on my netgear router and made it to where only certain mac addresses could connect
<Cluber> Also why does windows and ubuntu have different mac addresses?
<ActionParsnip> veritos: auto-installed?
<infosoak> I am trying to get a list of ALL of the filetypes in a directory and subdirectories
<zod21> Cluber: that way is also much more secure, its a lot harder to hac k
<gaminggeek> infosoak: then ls -R with out the grep :D
<metajemo> hello
<Cluber> zod21: So just use MAC address filtering
<ActionParsnip> infosoak: so if there are many mp3s in the folder (and sub) it would only report mp3 once?
<Cluber> zod21: But mac addresses can be edited.
<kaiser10123> im trying it but when i try the sound recorder with different settings no sure what to use
<metajemo> a quick question by the dummy
<Cluber> zod21: someone could change their MAC to mine, and connect
<ActionParsnip> Cluber: you can override it in network config
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: hmm? what do you mean?
<veritos> ActionParsnip: Let's say that I install a package, but install *some* (not all) of its suggested packages. Those suggested packages are marked as manually installed; I want them marked as automatically installed. Is that doable?
<infosoak> ActionParsnip: Yes, if there are a bunch of mp3s, txts, htmls, etc., it would report that there are those type of files.
<metajemo> help
<ActionParsnip> veritos: ive not tried anything like that dude, butr now you clarified, maybe someone else can chime in
<zod21> Cluber: not if you secure it right, they would have to do a lot of hacking in order to get that if you set it up secure enough Cluber, but that is a problem, i wrote a security app as a backup that ping of deaths anyone who trys to connect besides my mac address
<zod21> but in the 4 years i had it no one ever even tried to break ing
<DasEi> !ask | metajemo
<ubottu> metajemo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zod21> in*
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: tried different settings for record from
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: hmm
<gaminggeek> made sure capture isnt muted?
<Cluber> zod21: Thanks for the advice, I will do that.
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: how do i check
<metajemo> i know the answer is simple.i just didnt manage to do it :) i'd like to change the language enviroment ...so please..one more time :)
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: when i try and turn up capture, 1 or ,2 they go right down to mute
<gaminggeek> right click on the speaker and go open volume control
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: hmm I had that problem too :/
<ActionParsnip> infosoak: you could output ALL the file extesions to a file then chop it down then output the file contents, bit messy
<veritos> ActionParsnip: Aptitude has commands "markauto" and "unmarkauto". When I install a package, the package itself is marked manual and its dependencies are marked automatic. I want to do the equivalent to "markauto" in apt-get if it has one.
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: I'm sorry I cant remember what I did
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: maybe press that little mic
<DasEi>  metajemo: prferences > regional settings
<ActionParsnip> veritos: im not sure, if no one answers you could ask the apt-get devs
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: what little mic
<veritos> ActionParsnip: Okay, I give up for now. hanks for the help anyway.
<zod21> Cluber: if something goes wrong just go back into your router settings it something like 192.168.1.1, or thats what it is on mine, 1 is the routers ip, but make sure you have a good password on the router thats where a hacker could do some damage, getting your password is easy to detect and easy to fix if you have the router protected
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: under the slider
<metajemo> thanks dasei
<Cluber> zod21: To access my router on the local ip they have to be local.
<Cluber> zod21: So they couldnt get into that anyway
<Cluber> It's doesn't have remote connections enabled
<gasmask> Hi guys, I get a "ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" when I try to VNC to my file server, any tips? I installed vncserver. Server is running xubuntu and I am running ubuntu 8.04
<zod21> well they can if they connect, there is a way to bypass all that ive done it. but its a little harder than most people would try to do Cluber, but if remote connections is off, and you have a good enough h4XX0r password its safe
<dr_willis> gasmask,  did you run 'vncserver' ?
<friggy> Hi guys! could anyone help me with howto get an mp3 file to play on my website?
<DasEi> ﻿gasmask:firewall enabled ? invitation opened on server-side ?
<infinity1> friggy: pretty sure that doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> gasmask: netstat -l  on the server. is it listing port 5901 or so as open? what do you type to connect on the client?
<dr_willis> gasmask,  i normally do the following.. Install vnc4server (i like tha tone) ssh in, as a user, run 'vncserver'  you may need to set your vncpassword and edit .vnc/xstartup to run what desktop you want.
<zod21> friggy, do you have a player on ur site
<dva5912> Ive seen it done
<dva5912> Im wanting to put an external 2line lcd screen on my computer ive been looking at the /DE-LM010-2 which is listed on ebay for 12$. What do i need to do to make it work with ubuntu 8.04?
<friggy> zod21: no :( this is just a simple page that is not on a server yet
<ActionParsnip> gasmask: you could add the ip to /etc/hosts.allow
<friggy> zod21: but i cant seem to get the right code
<ActionParsnip> gasmask: check you have set the security for vnc
<toad3030> when you ext3 what are you supposed to mount it as??
<zod21> just use one of the million codings for myspace mp3 players, thats what i did a while back
<zod21> otherwise the mp3s will just show up as downloads
<dr_willis> toad3030,  ext3 gets mounted using the ext3 filesystem...  care to clarify the question a bit?
<ActionParsnip> toad3030: is it just a data partition?
<DasEi> ﻿toad3030:  mount -t ext3 , see man mount
<gasmask> ok, let me try that
<friggy> zod21: yes but it could never find my mp3 file even though it was in the same folder
<toad3030> well i gave 32gigs for linux just because, but the partioin is telling me that in need a root now
<toad3030> i've partitioned the swap already
<toad3030> then i put in the ext3
<Smegzor> #linuxoutlaws
<Smegzor> oops
<toad3030> the ext3 is for all my data right?
<toad3030> when i install and run linux?
<infinity1> toad3030: ext3 is a filesystem
<ActionParsnip> toad3030: you need 2 partitions minimum, / formatted ext3 an /swap which isnt formatted
<Tom__> Hi. Whenever I enter http://localhost on my Ubuntu server, It is changing to 192.168.2.4, automatically. This isn't the IP address it is using.. what is going on?
<carpii> and if you ping localhost ?
<DasEi> !ext3 | ﻿toad3030:
<ubottu> ﻿toad3030:: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<DasEi> !swap | ﻿toad3030:
<ubottu> ﻿toad3030:: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<infinity1> ActionParsnip: actually, that isn't technically true. but i won't confuse the dicsussion :)
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: when i unmute it and go back to settings it mutes it back
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: check /etc/hosts make sure localhost resolves to your IP
<Aleran> can anyone recommend a sound card with excellent linux support?
<toad3030> ok i think i got the partitions...1 question, when i use the ext3 file system i need to mount it as /?
<toad3030> but what does / supposed to mean?
<onetinsoldier> Aleran: Creative X-Fi ? hehe
<infinity1> toad3030: if thats the only ext3 filesystem, yes
<GeoMus> can any one give a an easy guide how to compile a module into my current kernel without make full kernel compile ??
<infinity1> toad3030: / is kinda like C:\
<Tom__> ActionParsnip: It resolves to 127.0.0.1
<toad3030> ah ok
<DrJ> Hey, I just installed ubuntu server
<DrJ> for some reason my network eth0 keeps going down
<onetinsoldier> Aleran: a little joke..  sort of. Creative recently open-sourced their 64-bit linux driver tho. so i am hoping for good driver in the future
<cryptyk> When I install using the package manager, it install dependencies.  When I remove something, is there a way to tell it to remove the dependencies that were installed with it?
<DrJ> or at least, losing its IP address crap
<infinity1> DrJ: dhcp? wireless?
<zane> Hi, I am new to this.
<DrJ> static, wired
<toad3030> thx for all the help...i'm trying to learn lol
<infinity1> DrJ: then it can't be losign its ip
<zane> What to we do on this?
<gasmask> zsquareplusc: netstat -l lists 5901
<Aleran> onetinsoldier: Hmm sounds promising but I don't feel like waiting. Any other suggestions? I'm running 64bit ubuntu
<DrJ> infinity1: If I do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DrJ> it will be working for 5 minutes or so
<DrJ> then the IP address, gateway, netmask, all that
<DrJ> gone
<infinity1> DrJ: ip conflict? irq problem?
<DrJ> no ip conflict
<DrJ> no idea on irq
<DrJ> shouldn't be
<onetinsoldier> Aleran: i hear you. i don't know a really good suggestion though. but i'm sure someone will. just keep asking every once in a while if you have to
<zsquareplusc> gasmask: ok so its actually running :-)  and you use vncviewer machine:1   ? to connect
<ultratek> i cant see my dads laptop on the network...in ubuntu...when we when i was on windows whe were using the workgroup name of "Home"...ican i get ubuntu to see his pc which is windows xp?
<infinity1> dunno. sounds weird though.
<zane> Hello?
<infinity1> DrJ: try ethtool and see about link
<infinity1> zane: goodbye
<dr_willis> ultratek,  you may want to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to set the same workgroup as your other machines.. for starters
<zane> What do we do here?!?!?!?
<huxl3y> ultratek: sudo apt-get nmap
<ultratek> idid
<onetinsoldier> Aleran: there has been a lot of talk about sound stuff in here lately... so i'm sure someone will speak up
<ultratek> i just doesnt show anything
<Mike_ss> I've added a new drive to my pc, gparted see's it, but in the options of filesystems ext3 isn't available (it's defaulted to msdos). Am  i missing something?
<huxl3y> weird
<carpii> alerin, just get a basic soundblaster
<zane> I don't know what the heck this is!
<gasmask> zsquareplusc: I type: vncviewer <IP address>
<carpii> not the X-Fi architecture though, it seems those wont be supported in linux for another 20 years :/
<DasEi> !ot|zane
<ubottu> zane: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<infinity1> wow. this is a major noob channel
<zsquareplusc> gasmask: ok, but you need the :1 as you started a new screen
<ultratek> huxl3y: invalid operation map it says
<zane> It's my first time on this.
<huxl3y> ultratek: is it a windows network?
<huxl3y> ultratek: and your dads pc is linux or winblows?
<DrJ> heh, its getting worse infinity1: now its not lasting more than a minute
<ultratek> well now it is linux well both...
<rkln03> Anyone know how to get rid of the 'FATAL: BATTERY MODULE NOT FOUND" error that shows up when I boot up my aspire one on ubuntu remix?
<zane> What do we talk about on here?
<gasmask> zsquareplusc: ok, I'll try: vncviewer 192.168.1.5:1
<ultratek> huxl3y : his is xp
<kaiser10123> gaminggeek: all my recording stuff keeps going to mute
<huxl3y> ultratek: ok and you are trying to see it with what computer?
<ultratek> i run linux primary...and vista second
<DasEi> !ot>zane
<nspyr> invalid or corrupt kernel image?
<ubottu> zane, please see my private message
<infinity1> DrJ: check link. check local connectivity
<ultratek> mine..on linux
<huxl3y> ultratek: DHCP or static?
<Pici> zane: This is the official Ubuntu Support channel.
<ultratek> no static
<huxl3y> ultratek: ahh
<zane> F*** this.
<zsquareplusc> gasmask: actually you can start many many vncservers and each will have its own screen, :2, :3 etc. it printing the screen number when you start it
<ultratek> i would assume dhcp
<huxl3y> ultratek: so you want to get on your dads pc from your pc right get files etc?
<Tom__> ActionParsnip: I tried changing it to the IP assigned by my router and It didn't work at all. I changed it back and it is resolving to 192.168.2.4, once again.
<trollboy> So I've a buddy with about 20 computers, and about 6 different models between them.  They're all running windows for a custom windows app he needs.  I've taken one of his spare computers, put ubuntu on it, and ported the custom software to php running on localhost.   Currently he manages all his PC's with GoToMyPC as they are all on NAT's and can not direct-connect to the internet.  I'd like to create a dvd of a disk image, and replace
<trollboy> all his windows boxes with linux.
<dr_willis> gasmask,  yep. Vncserver opens up a whole other world.. thats MUCH more then 'shareing the current desktop'
<trollboy> how doable is this?
<ultratek> huxl3y: yes
<zane> Goodbye.
<dr_willis> gasmask,  i got a vncserver running on my fileserver thats just  jwm+a torrent client. :)
<huxl3y> ultratek: ok which OS is up on your dads ps which OS is up on yours right now
<rkln03> Anyone know how to get rid of the 'FATAL: BATTERY MODULE NOT FOUND" error that shows up when I boot up my aspire one on ubuntu remix?
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: does it work if you use http://127.0.0.1
<ultratek> huxl3y: his xp....mine...ubuntu
<trollboy> I'm thinking a ghosted image of the HDD should work
<huxl3y> ultratek: ok you know what his ip is?
<gasmask> zsquareplusc: I tried that, and it got to a password prompt, but when I type the password, it says "VNC authentication failed"
<trollboy> and ubuntu is smart enough to get around the hardware changes
<ultratek> i have the main conncetion and router hooked up to my machine
<Tom__> ActionParsnip: Yes, that works
<zsquareplusc> trollboy: disk image as in backup? partimage or dd can do that.  but if you want to have the dvd booting it's a different storry
<trollboy> but how do I replicate the GoToMyPC functionality?
<gasmask> zsquareplusc: Can I remake the password on the server?
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: weird
<rathel> I can't seem to get DPMS working in my xorg.conf, I have set OffTime to 1 and it doesn't do anything and 'xset q' says DPMS is disabled, I know it works because I can do 'xset dpms force off' and it shuts my monitors off.
<carpii> trollboy, another alternative is to create a vmware appliance for it
<huxl3y> ultratek: to find out on his xp go to cmd window and type ipconfig
<trollboy> zsquareplusc, I'd want it bootable
<ultratek> huxl3y: we use brighthouse for internet...and netgear router...no i do not know ip
<zsquareplusc> gasmask: it's the password of vnc not the one of an account. vncpasswd i think
<carpii> already configured and set up, just need to run it... instant server
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: what ip does /etc/network/interfaces say lo has?
<huxl3y> ultratek: then on ubuntu on yours go to places connect to server
<gaminggeek> kaiser10123: I'm sorry I dont really know what the problem is then :|
<dr_willis> gasmask,  i normally do the following.. Install vnc4server (i like tha tone) ssh in, as a user, run 'vncserver'  you may need to set your vncpassword and edit .vnc/xstartup to run what desktop you want.
<trollboy> due to space concerns he's got some of the machines at his mom and uncle's house
<huxl3y> ultratek: then select windows network type in his ip see what happens is what i'd do
<trollboy> so "Stick it in and walk away" is a necessity
<zsquareplusc> trollboy: there is a package called bootcd, bu i never used that myself
<trollboy> zsquareplusc, I've no problem using ghost or the such
<trollboy> that's not really my issue
<magnetron> rathel→ you need to turn the monitor on before you start X, try by turning the monitor on before you boot the computer
<trollboy> I'm more concerned with the GotoMyPC style functionality
<dr_willis> No idea what 'gotomypc' is.
<nspyr> anyone know what the problem is? Invalid or corrupt kernel image
<Tom__> ActionParsnip: All that the file says is "auto lo [then a line break] iface lo inet loopback"
<zsquareplusc> trollboy: the other route would be, take a live cd and modify it to your needs.. "remaster".
<nspyr> live cd
<ultratek> k
<ultratek> one sec
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: ok, what does: ifconfig lo
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: say?
<onetinsoldier> trollboy: have you hear of Ghost Unix? aka  g4u
<Mike_ss> Anyone know if you can create a ext3 filesystems with gparted?
<trollboy> dr_willis, zsquareplusc and carpii  Gotomypc is basically a always listening vnc server that runs on the client box
<ActionParsnip> Mike_ss: totally
<rkln03> Anyone know how to get rid of the 'FATAL: BATTERY MODULE NOT FOUND" error that shows up when I boot up my aspire one on ubuntu remix?
<trollboy> it listens for connect requests via the Gotomypc website
<Tom__> ActionParsnip: The IP listed is 127.0.0.1
<rathel> magnetron, My monitors are on most of the time, the only time I turn them off is when I goto bed because I can't get this working, does that still screw it up? so I should restart now leaving my monitors on?
<zsquareplusc> gasmask: if in doubt: vncserver -k :1  then remove ~/.vnc and start over :-)
<ActionParsnip> Tom__: thats good
<asparatu> how do fix my display...i comes up in low resolution?
<zsquareplusc> trollboy: you know you get that built in to ubuntu? its called desktop sharing
<magnetron> rathel→ the next time you start your computer, make sure the monitor is turned on first
<Mike_ss> ActionParsnip: I 've resized, but my scsi drive just isn't even showing it as an option (sun,loop,msdos,etc.. not ext3). Am I missing something in the steps here?
<gasmask> zsquareplusc: Hmmm... I reset the password for vnc with vncpasswd, and typed it in the password field on the client, but still the authentication error...
<trollboy> zsquareplusc, how do I get around nat's though?
<trollboy> zsquareplusc, these will be headless boxes generally
<ActionParsnip> !gparted | Mike_ss
<ubottu> Mike_ss: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zsquareplusc> gasmask: ok. are you using the same flavor on both ends? e.g. vnc4 may have a different auth method than plain vnc or tightvnc
<nspyr> is there a good linux hardware guide?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | nspyr
<ubottu> nspyr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rathel> magnetron, Okay, I'll try that now I don't think it'll work though..
#ubuntu 2009-12-07
<IdleOne> spanky: no, install Pidgin for example and then setup your yahoo account in the account manager of Pidgin
<IdleOne> spanky: you will then see your friends and be able to msg them
<spanky> idleone....is pidgeon in synaptic or is there a better way  like add-remove to get it?
<IdleOne> spanky: what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<spanky> idleone 810
<hanosha> okay :D
<IdleOne> spanky: look under Applications > Internet. Pidgin should be installed
<hanosha> its done :D its worked thxs :D
<spanky> idleone thanks...one more...can i do itunes?
<hanosha> actionparsnip hi
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: cool
<IdleOne> !itunes | spanky
<ubottu> spanky: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: now you can use 3d effects etc. They should be enabled by default
<IdleOne> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: thanks ;)
<hanosha> ActionParsnip there thier a way to someone get in iinsade my liunx ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: only if you configure it as such
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: the default install is secure enough
<hanosha> confuire mean i must acctep ?
<hanosha> i am not so good in english :S
<hanosha> ActionParsnip what about the wine ?
<hanosha> i need exe files very importain
<Amgine> Question: How can I use my HFS+ external harddrives with Ubuntu? I have installed hfs, hfsutils via synaptic, am able to read from the drives, but am unable to save to them, or to make directories.
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: sudo apt-get install wine
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: why do you need wine?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip  its old verison :S
<NeoNexus> does anyone know if there is a driver for ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01) to enable visual effects?
<hanosha> right ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<DeSian> ActionParsnip, who use wine under linux, can never be linux user, that is my experience as linux/gnu user since 5 years :)
<hanosha> ActionParsnip in liunx what kind of exe or dll work ?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i mean like the exe and bat in windows
<DeSian> hanosha, use the alternative or compile it from source or use available package for what you want to do
<Coded1> im finding huge amount of errors in dmesg when the video driver loads and when ever I run gl apps; "glxinfo:2151 freeing invalid memtype HHHHHHH-HHHHHHHH
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: yes but what do you plan to run? There are tonnes of native alternatives
<zaxecivobuny> ActionParsnip: I was here earlier asking about video drivers, and you directed me to help.ubuntu.com but all of the instructions there involved first enabling the restricted drivers in the driver manager, but my driver manager did not list any video drivers -- only drivers from my wireless card -- do you have any other advice?
<DeSian> hanosha, dep-installed is installed by default
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  hey i managed to get rid of the men test with  " sudo apt-get --purge remove memtest86+"
<Coded1> tried google but it seems to refer to a closed bug from 2.6.28
<ActionParsnip> DeSian: i have to have it to run my CCNA material
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: cool
<VirusTB>  but how do I edit the tittle of my Windows option?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip so just the dep work in liunx or ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: when you change the grub files, you must run: sudo update-grub
<Coded1> but im running the latest kernel right now
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip, ah ok lett me do that
<DeSian> hanosha, deb is debian package
<hanosha> ActionParsnip bcz if i need to download something like bat or exe its not gonna work ?
<DeSian> ! tell hanosha about debian package
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: well you won't. Use linux stuff instead
<Coded1> the card is a radeon 9250 w/ 128MB using open source drivers
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: you are installing  soemthing you will mostly not need
<crashdata> i just installed bf2 on my linux box with wine and it worked pretty good
<hanosha> ActionParsnip yea u mean the wine ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: of course, what else??? We've ben discussing wine the last 5 mins
<DeSian> hanosha, or compile it from source if you dont have the .deb package
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: hence why I am asking - Why do you want wine???
<crashdata> ActionParsnip who cares why he want wine
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i am used to windows 10 year in windows :S
<crashdata> we wants to install wine give him the direction on how to install wine
<IdleOne> crashdata: it matters if there is a easier solution
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: so?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i will use the wine untill i be good in liunx  u know
<DeSian> crashdata, is not good idea
<crashdata> hanosha: what are u going to install? not all apps are gonna be support by wien
<crashdata> understand.
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: there are Linux alternatives for nearly every app in windows
<demonspork> Coded1, what all have you been told so far about the 9250?  because I have never been able to use that card in linux, in fact I had kernel panics just putting one of those cards into a system and trying to use them with VGA drivers
<hanosha> ActionParsnip icq photoshop
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: they will run more efficiently and more reliably than anything in wine
<DeSian> hanosha, use pidgin...etc for ICQ and GIMP inkscape ...etc instead
<ye> hi - can any1 tell me how to delete the entire text in a file read by nano??
<hanosha> ActionParsnip  what GIMP ?
<DeSian> ! tell hanosha about gimp
<hanosha> ActionParsnip Pidgin dont send sms :S
<ubottu> hanosha, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: icq can be configured in pidgin. icq does not run in wnie
<DeSian> hanosha, is alot of apps just google it
<Aethelred> How do I use OpenType fonts in Ubuntu (8.10, amd-64) ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: i told you this earlier
<Coded1> demonspork, it actually worked ok in previous versions of ubuntu (8.10,9.04) but now I get glxgears @ 490fps  @ 1024x768
<jrib> ye: you wouldn't use nano for that really
<hanosha> ActionParsnip :S so its not gonna work :S in wine too :S
<Coded1> but most gl apps run like crap @ 4fps
<hanosha> ActionParsnip dmt i need voobys too :S
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: yes, icq doesnt run
<Coded1> like tuxracer et al
<DeSian> Aethelred, mv OpenType fonts to ~/.fonts
<hanosha> ActionParsnip what work ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: can you QUIT with the :S thing
<con-man> why can't I play DVDs?  It says it cannot read from the device, yet gnome says I have entered to a video dvd and asks what app to run it with.  VLC and Movie Player give the same error
<hanosha> ActionParsnip what work in wine then ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: I'll tell you once more. The windows program called ICQ does NOT run using wine
<Coded1> demonspork, apparently the closed drivers do not include the r200-R300 family of cards so only the OSS drivers are availible
<ye> what would i use then
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i got it :S
<steev> hanosha: just use Pidgin to connect to ICQ
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: took me telling you 5 times but we got there
<Aethelred> DeSian: I'd rather make them available to the system (in /usr/share/fonts), but I'm not sure if I should put them in /truetype/, /type1/, or create an /opentype/ directory.
<hanosha> ActionParsnip can't :S
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i tried it :S
<con-man> halp
<jrib> ye: well if you want to use bash to delete the contents of a file (THERE IS NO UNDO), you may do:             :> /path/to/file
<demonspork> Coded1, then you got further than I ever did, because I gave up when I realized that the intel integrated graphics for the computers in question was significantly more powerful than the 9250
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: if you type :S again i'm going to block you
<SpaceGhostC2C> needs less engrish in here...
<hanosha> why ?
<con-man> does I need a package to read DVDs
<hanosha> ActionParsnip ???
<DeSian> Aethelred, usr/shar/fonts is for all users and as root have you to done it
<SpaceGhostC2C> hanosha, what is your native language?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip why
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: its the most redundant and infuriating thing ever
<goose> I need to confirm a ban I put in place on my apache2 server is working, is there a way I can "spoof" an IP address for the purpose of assuring the ban is functioning?
<DeSian> just move your fonts in ~/.fonts
<goose> or is that too "suspicious"?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: and ive asked you twice nicely
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: this is an international channel, not everybody speaks english as perfect as you do :)
<demonspork> !dvd | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: got it?
<Aethelred> DeSian: I'm having trouble parsing the last thing you said...
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i native ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne, good point, but maybe he could look in his native language?
<Coded1> demonspork, i dunno its not a great card but should be able to handle tuxracer @ 800x600 mild settings
<ElectRo`> is anyone else having problems install 2.6.32 kernel
<hanosha> ActionParsnip okay i am not gonna put the thing u told me
<DeSian> Aethelred, restart apps and it worked
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: native means an actual linux app, wine apps are windows apps and are therefore not native
 * SpaceGhostC2C thinks ActionParsnip is a saint.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<hanosha> ActionParsnip okay i know that
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: its also why i eat trolls for breakfast ;)
<con-man> demonspork, thanks sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh got it running
 * Aethelred thinks SpaceGhostC2C is a washed-up talk show host who never recovered from the Chambrain.
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i got it after 10 times ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I'm rather fond of children for a light brunch myself. What exactly is s/he trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: ok then use the guide I gave to get the latest wine and you can run photoshop
<VirusTB> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Coded1> how about an easier question ... my cpu is OC'd and runs at max about 42c and is throwing warnings like mad, I know its a bit hot but how do i suppress the warnings?
<VirusTB> WHy is !nl in german!  !de should be german!
<VirusTB>  !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<AlaskanWonder> geirha: It's still freezing for me. I'm running sun virtual box on a windows x64 operating system. Would I need to get an Ubuntu 64 bit edition?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip but one thing more do u know a program that may help me call free or send sms for phone ?
<jrib> VirusTB: nl is dutch
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: no idea man
<IdleOne> VirusTB: ask in #ubuntu-ops if they can fix it
<SpaceGhostC2C> hanosha: Google voice.
 * IdleOne doesn't speak either so i would not know the diff
<hanosha> ActionParsnip msn work in wine ?
<DeSian> ok thnx for this time, gn8
<hanosha> ActionParsnip no right ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: no need, use emesene, amsn or pidgin
<lstarnes> VirusTB: !nl looks dutch to me, but I might be wrong
<LjL> it is dutch.
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: if you think you are going to run everything in wine you may as well use windows
<VirusTB> jrib,  I m dutch :P and those are german words :P lstarnes
<hanosha> ActionParsnip lol :S
<hanosha> i have windows too :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> oh god not that face....
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: you were warned
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i have windows too
<DeSian> hanosha, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=icq+client+in+ubuntu
<Archanamiya> Hello. Can someone help me with getting Java to work in Chromium?
<hanosha> but i like linux
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: welcome to ignore
<LjL> jrib, lstarnes: i would be very much inclined not to believe him, given that factoid was made by seveas.
<SpaceGhostC2C> hanosha: quick tip, stop using emoted.
<SpaceGhostC2C> emotes*
<hanosha> ActionParsnip u blocked me ?
<vlt> !nlnl
<IdleOne> hanosha: to connect to yahoo,msn,icq you can setup your accounts in Pidgin
<hanosha> what emoted ?
<vlt> (double dutch)
<hanosha> i dont understand u :S
<DeSian> hanosha, http://www.licq.org/wiki/LicqScreenshots
<IdleOne> hanosha: you have to setup your account info in Pidgin
<Archanamiya> Hello. Can someone help me with getting Java to work in Chromium?
<SpaceGhostC2C> hanosha, stop with the faces at the end of every message.
<IdleOne> hanosha: stop using :S
<hanosha> sorry its comes alone with me
<IdleOne> !java | Archanamiya
<ubottu> Archanamiya: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Guest39870> wt is the better location (like  in  windows we use c:\    etc...)us to install software in linux ?
<Archanamiya> ...
<Archanamiya> did it b4
<hanosha> i dont feel
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: thats why s/he is on my iggy list, its so redundant
<Guest39870> I am new to linux...so require some assistance on this...
<AlaskanWonder> I'm trying to run ubuntu version 9.10 in Sun Virtual Box and I'm using Windows x64. I've created the virtual machine and have the ubuntu 9.10 ISO mounted as a virtual CD in vbox. Everything seems to run okay initially as I see the language options screen and the boot options screen. When I chooose one of the boot options such as 'Install Ubuntu', my virtual machine locks up. Why?
<LjL> uh, now people can't even use the smileys they feel like?
<SpaceGhostC2C> hanosha, it's really annoying. If you want to use wine a lot, I suggest you use windows for your windows apps and linux for everything rlse.
<Archanamiya> Guest39870, /usr/bin or /opt
<IdleOne> Guest39870: /opt
<Archanamiya> Hello. Can someone help me with getting Java to work in Chromium?
<SpaceGhostC2C> LjL, look in the previous messages it was every single message...
<hanosha> maybe
<conb123> I'm having trouble with cron, what do i put if i want something to be executed once a month?
<IdleOne> LjL: every sentence?
<DeSian> AlaskanWonder, use commandeline option with F
<Archanamiya> conb123, i'd recommend using a GUI if need be
<DeSian> F4^
<LjL> *shrug*
<ActionParsnip> Guest39870: the files are all over, the libs are in /lib other files are all over they are not in one place
<ActionParsnip> Guest39870: the highest point is /
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's like ignorant trolling, we can't really blame him/her.
<conb123> Archanamiya: What about "@monthly task", that should work shouldn't it?
<Archanamiya> Well it's not now is it ;)
<Archanamiya> @ conb123
<conb123> Archanamiya: Well i haven't set it up yet
<Archanamiya> conb123, "In the /etc directory you will probably find some sub directories called 'cron.hourly', 'cron.daily', 'cron.weekly' and 'cron.monthly"
<Archanamiya> oh
<Archanamiya> isee
<powertool08> conb123: http://www.pantz.org/software/cron/croninfo.html This page has several examples.
<Archanamiya> conb123, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/custom-guide/cron-task.html
<conb123> Archanmiya: So in theory @monthly should work
<Archanamiya> Maybe
<angelus> conb123 http://www.scrounge.org/linux/cron.html
<Archanamiya> Hello. Can someone help me with getting Java to work in Chromium?
<steev> Archanamiya: try in #chromium?
<monestri> so I had an ntfs partition from cyl 1 to 6375. I repartitioned the drive so that the partition ranged from 1 to 14500. Now it says there's no valid ntfs signature. I can't mount the fs
<monestri> I was planning to resize it..
<conb123> Archanmiya: Java doesn't work in chromium? Mine works ok
<gh0st> is there an easy way to make my custom ubuntu-server live DVD? i have a server where the boot HDD died, and i need it to serve files etc. i need an environment were i can get right down to the nitty gritty, and even write static ip adress. perhaps even do a "fake" install using VBOX, then somehow taking that .VDI and converting it to a boot-able image. Any input on this would be absolutely amazing!
<SonyPampani> [Away] demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins- (2h1s) (Log:Pager) desde el 6 Dec 17:28:18
<OttifantSir> Is there a way to get Alt + F2 to work without the panels? Installed AWN, and therefore I moved gnome-panels from its installed location and into my Documents folder so they wouldn't show up, but now Alt + F2 doesn't work anymore
<Guest39870> which location is more preferable.......to install softwares in linux  (is it \opt  (or) \user\bin) ?
<EntropyMonster> monestri, are you using gparted live cd, or what?
<monestri> fdisk
<IdleOne> Guest39870: / not \
<vlt> Guest39870: /usr/local/bin for example
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: its in ccsm as a compatibility feature, check its enabled
<steev> Guest39870: it depends on the applicantion more than anything, for a package application, /opt, for one you compile yourself, /usr/local is the most common, although you can do /usr if you know what you are doing and it won't interfere with any apps that are already installed
<monestri> ERROR(22): Opening '/dev/sda1' as NTFS failed: Invalid argument
<monestri> \
<xnox> Hello =) my grub2 on karmic has the 10s delay each time to pick a kernel. I have checked the wiki help guide and still don't know why it happens. The hidden time out is 0 and I have disabled os_prober. Please help me get read of the timeout =)
<ActionParsnip> xnox: have a small timeout, you will then have chance to select recovery mode
<EntropyMonster> xnox, i don't know off the top of my head, but this has a ton of good grub2 info: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: Gnome Compatibility and Alt + F2 is enabled, but still doesn't work. When I need to start System Monitor (without creating a launcher in AWN), due to having to kill a program, I have nothing but hiding all windows which doesn't always work, and running Terminal from a launcher on the desktop.
<npxx> cat /dev/video0 > ~/test.mpg
<Archanamiya> Hello. Can someone help me with getting Java to work in Chromium?
<IdleOne> Archanamiya: is java installed?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Archanamiya, I think someone has already helped you. Did you look a the chromium channel?
<Archanamiya> IdleOne, Yes
<Archanamiya> SpaceGhostC2C, Yes. No one is responding
<goncalo182> hi
<Archanamiya> IdleOne, it works in FF
<goncalo182> new in linux
<goncalo182> can i get help»
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: you need to link libnpjp2.so in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<lstarnes> goncalo182: we don't know what you need help with yet
<SpaceGhostC2C> goncalo182, how about you ask a question, then we'll let you know what we can do.
<goncalo182> u are right :P
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, Hmm? Can you give more details?
<goncalo182> i got gtx285 nvidia, need drivers
<SpaceGhostC2C> !nvidia | goncalo182
<ubottu> goncalo182: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: sudo find / -name "libnpjp2.so"
<lantjie_> hey you guys
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, k one moment
<lantjie_> hey guys
<root> hi
<VirusTB> can i change  " set gfxmode=640x480  " in my grub?  what values are accepteed ActionParsnip
<alankila> hah, so much for chromium's v8. Performance as bad as with 64-bit firefox.
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<Archanamiya> was the result
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: you can use : gksudo startup-manager
<lantjie_> is there anything i can help with cause i am back from a long linux journey
<jjrev> hey, so I have an HD-PVR from Hauppauge and it was working fine under a fresh install of Karmic, but after the Kernel updates, I can't see my /dev/video0 (or any other video device)... ideas?
<Guest37561> \msg srini
<gh0st>  is there an easy way to make my custom ubuntu-server live DVD? i have a server where the boot HDD died, and i need it to serve files etc. i need an environment were i can get right down to the nitty gritty, and even write static ip adress. perhaps even do a "fake" install using VBOX, then somehow taking that .VDI and converting it to a boot-able image. Any input on this would be absolutely amazing!
<Guest37561> hi..
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<EntropyMonster> and why is it that chromium is the only browser i've used that doesn't work with my google voice widget on iGoogle?!
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, alright
<alankila> this little test page of mine practically kills all browsers save webkit derivates: http://bel.fi/~alankila/hdr/hdrexperiment.html
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, the link is red
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: ok whats the output of: file /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<Guest37561> is the "usr" folder  and its subfolders in linux accessible to all the users..who logged in ?
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, file /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<hanosha> how to get licq ?new verison
<MiniMagg> Hi, is any body know hot to turn ON USB flash write protect from console?
<lantjie_> Guest37561: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: run the command in terminal
<Coded1> ive installed lm-sensors and its show MB temp = 42.0c CPU Temp = 32.0c and "temp3" = 96.0c ... WTF is temp3?
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, i did. the output was "broken symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so'"
<Archanamiya> D:
<sujith_> Hello I am very new to Ubuntu..the ubuntuone is not working for me ...some one please help me
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: then you seem to be missing java
<hanosha> how to get licq ?
<lantjie_> MiniMag: do this in your terminal go to /media/ and then chmod -w flash disk
<Guest37561> Lantjie: So if suppose one user want to  maintain his data privately... at which location should he save his data ? (Sorry for asking the basics as i am new to linux OS)
<vlt> Coded1: Depends on your main board
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, :S... but it works in Firefox
<xnox> ActionParsnip: EntropyMonster: thanks for grub
<sujith_> D:
<sujith_> Hello I am very new to Ubuntu..the ubuntuone is not working for me ...some one please help me
<vlt> Coded1: I think it's bogus
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know of an md5sum checker for Windows 7? Someone Im helping needs one.
<MiniMagg> lantjie_ thx i'll try
<EntropyMonster> sujith: more specific?
<lantjie_> Guest37561:in your  home directory
<Coded1> vlt; is there some way to suppress warnings cause its racking up like crazy
<erUSUL> !md5 | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KindOne> linuxguy2009: try #windows
<sujith_> I am not able to add my machine in ubuntuone
<lantjie_> Guest37561: in /home/your username
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1281935     I installed using the bin file rather than packages to get 64bit java :). I am not sure what the packages do with java. This may give some answers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1281935
<Coded1> vlt; /var/log/kern.log is growing @ about 2K / second
<linuxguy2009> erUSUL: Thank you!
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, i used the .bin as well :/
<EntropyMonster> sujith: does it open your folders in a browser? (like it's linking to the correct account?)
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: then wherever you put the files from the bin will have the .so file
<lantjie_> MiniMagg: you must be root
<sujith_> yes I am able to open it but it is not syncing with server and I am not able see my files in server
<Quan-Time> is there an option somewhere in gnome to stop my trackpad working while typing on my laptop ? i always seem to touch it and end up clicking something...
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: heres mine. I put the extracted files in /opt: http://pastie.org/731138
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, i see
<sujith_> yes I am able to open it but it is not syncing with server and I am not able see my files in server
<lantjie_> Quan-Time:go to system-->preferences-->mouse
<Quan-Time> lantjie_: nope.. nothing in there about it
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: seems to be: jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so in the 32bit version
<sujith> hello anybody has some idea how to link our local machine with a server...I am not able to add machine in server...no option found for that
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: try: sudo find / -iname "libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<Archanamiya> k
<sujith> In unbuntuone hello anybody has some idea how to link our local machine with a server...I am not able to add machine in server...no option found for tha
<lantjie_> Quan-Time:you want to stop the trackpad then it is there
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Archanamiya> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<lantjie_> Quan-Time: what release of ubuntu are you using
<lantjie_> Quan-Time: what release of ubuntu are you using ?
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: perfect
<Quan-Time> lantjie_: im positive its not there.. karmic x64
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, k. now what. also, how do I know if my PC is 64 or 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Archanamiya> k
<goncalo182> help: im trying to play CS 1.6, but i cant enter in any server.
<Archanamiya> well it isn't red @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: uname -a      i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == 64bit
<Archanamiya> :)
<Archanamiya> kk
<minderaser> Hey, I need some info from Cryptonomicon. There HAS to be someone here who's read it
<mistergibson> How do I set the gdm theme in Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | minderaser
<ubottu> minderaser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lantjie_> Quan-Time: sorry no it isn't there
<ActionParsnip> mistergibson: its not skinnable at present
<Quan-Time> lantjie_: np ;)
<mistergibson> ouch
<minderaser> Oh, come now. It's one short question
<mistergibson> boo boo alert
<goncalo182> help: im trying to play CS 1.6, but i cant enter in any server.
<Quan-Time> ill find it.. prolly just have to troll more forums
<barnes> goncalo182; whats the error thats happening?
<Quan-Time> goncalo182: manually connect or searching for servers ?
<minderaser> I just want to know what the German word that LP Waterhouse laughs at so much
<Hassan> http://www.maroc-quran.com/vb
<Hassan> http://www.maroc-quran.com/vb
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: any good?
<Hassan> Join : http://www.maroc-quran.com/vb
<goncalo182> i search for server, i find them, but when i 2x click it doesnt open the server, just the window and i get no information of the server
<Hassan> Join : http://www.maroc-quran.com/vb
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, 1 sec
<lantjie_> hey guys be here tomarrow i am going to take a nap
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: http://www.javatester.org/version.html ;)
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, keep getting this: 204r33819/build-tree/src/base/file_util_posix.cc(654)] Couldn't stat /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so: No such file or directory
<barnes> goncalo182 That is a firewall issue. Look up Counter-Strike 1.6 port forwarding
<Quan-Time> goncalo182: hmm, interesting.. no idea on that one honestly. possibly a protocol error ? VAC blocking it ?
<Hassan> Join : http://www.maroc-quran.com/vb
<Hassan> Join : http://www.maroc-quran.com/vb
<seg|ars> jcastro: ping
<barnes> Someone boot hassan please?
<goncalo182> how do i turn off the firewall?
<Hassan> Join : http://www.maroc-quran.com/vb
<Quan-Time> barnes: ignore is your friend
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, doesn't appear ot be
<Archanamiya> D:
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: is the symlink ok?
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, yes
<i_is_broke> !ops | Hassan  spamming
<ubottu> Hassan  spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntu> hi everyone, i'm trying to insall a fresh ubuntu on my sata drive, but it doesn't seem to see my drive when it asks me to partition
<barnes> Quan-Time Thanks for that...its been a long time since I've really used irc.
<ubuntu> i forgot what i had done the first time to install, something to do with acpi or pci something like that
<Quan-Time> barnes: np ;)
<Hassan> !op me
<Hassan> !op Hasbro
<Hassan> !op Hassan
<Quan-Time> ubuntu: ok.. any other OS on the drive you are trying to install to ?
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: weird. thats all it takes
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, libjavaplugin_oji.so isn't appearing in about:plugins
<Archanamiya> either
<goncalo182> how do i turn off the firewall?
<barnes> goncalo182 You can't take down your routers firewall, but you can open up specific ports.
<Ace42> my PC crashed while software centre was running and now it is stalled "waiting for other software managers to quit" - any idea what processes to kill?
<goncalo182> routers firewall are disable
<goncalo182> does ubuntu have firewall?
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: open that in forefox, see what file gives java
<lstarnes> goncalo182: yes
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, [13205:13211:10368155675:ERROR:/build/buildd/chromium-browser-4.0.264.0~svn20091204r33819/build-tree/src/base/file_util_posix.cc(654)] Couldn't stat /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so: No such file or directory
<goncalo182> how do i turn it off»
<lstarnes> goncalo182: but you cannot disable the main firewall, iptables
<zenwryly> Is it no longer possible to get totem to use xine instead of gstreamer?
<lstarnes> goncalo182: you can disable all of its rules though
<goncalo182> how?
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, libjavaplugin.so
<Archanamiya> apparently
<jeffreyf> goncalo182, what is it you want to do?
<barnes> goncalo182: http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/33-Port-Forwarding
<goncalo182> seems to be: disable firewall of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: ok delete the link we made and find then symlink to that file
<Archanamiya> k
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, k
<magdalena> hello
<chilli0> HI , i updated to 3.1 and my vm doesnt work it stalls here http://imagebin.ca/view/pandBq4.html
<goncalo182> ive configured my router already
<lstarnes> chilli0: 3.1 of what?
<Tommy_HAL> OFFTOPIC: has anyone a google wave invitation? Please i want to try it ...
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, file libjava... says /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<Archanamiya> Tommy_HAL, not here
<chilli0> lstarnes, Virtual box
<lstarnes> goncalo182: why do you want to disable it?
<Archanamiya> Tommy_HAL, it's not that good anyway. it actually sucks
<xidarian>  i get some help with lvm, specifically i want to add a sata drive i have laying around to my lvm setup
<goncalo182> dont have further problems with online games
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: sudo find / -iname "libjavaplugin.so"
<Archanamiya> k
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: like I said
<SonyPampani> [Away] demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins- (2h30m2s) (Log:Pager) desde el 6 Dec 17:28:18
<lstarnes> goncalo182: with the default settings, the firewalls in ubuntu will not interefere with anything
<goncalo182> hmm ok
<goncalo182> so it must be another problem
<jrib> !away > SonyPampani
<ubottu> SonyPampani, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: then: cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins; sudo ln -s /path/to//usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<Muffie> is there a backup of grub.cfg after updates?
<lstarnes> goncalo182: what problem are you having?
<xidarian> its sdb and has a few partitions on it but no data i need, is there anything i need to do to prepair it for lvm
<Archanamiya> ActionParsnip, it appears in many directories (in each mozilla apps folder)
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: just like the other attempts you've tried
<Ace42> Fixed it, disregard my previous enquiry.
<ActionParsnip> Archanamiya: doesnt matter, just link to the file wherever it crops up
<Archanamiya> k
<goncalo182> cant join any cs 1.6 server
<dan__> sup
<lstarnes> goncalo182: what happens when you try to do that?
<goncalo182> open the window of the server, and nothing else happens
<dan__> sup all
<simon__> hi there guys have a problem where do i find the grub file on a wubi 9.10 file
<mee> How do you get alt-tab to cycle through all windows on all desktops?
<goncalo182> nvm cs 1.6 problem
<goncalo182> is it possible to change xubuntu apearence? like: new themes?
<magdalena> hello
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> goncalo182: surely, llok for the web
<magdalena> my name is lucas
<goncalo182> can u give me a hand?
<magdalena> of corse
<magdalena> i am new
<magdalena> i try to lern somethink
<magdalena> do enybody want to talk?
<TheSlacker> hey guys, anyone here working with WPA2? I need help finding an effective wordlist.
<Coded1> TheSlacker, google is your friend
<magdalena> hi coded1
<simon__> hi there guys have a problem where do i find the grub file on a wubi 9.10 install??????????????
<goncalo182> how to uninstal ubuntu?
<Coded1> hi magdalena
<con6> google is my friend
<lstarnes> goncalo182: delete its partition and install another OS in its place
<SpaceGhostC2C> !google | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<magdalena> right
<Coded1> SpaceGhostC2C, but the guy is asking for word lists to crack wpa2
<goncalo182> i have already win 7, how do i delete tjhis partition?
<lstarnes> goncalo182: how did you add the partition?
<goncalo182> i need to have more time and knowledge to use ubuntu
<goncalo182> in the install process
<Coded1> if he was asking how to find a command i can see but if he wants me to hack his neighbours wifi ...
<jeffreyf> TheSlacker...what kind of word list.  WPA2 should be a passphrase that contains numbers if at all possible.  A passphrase can be something like "The La2y d0g jump3d 0v3r the Wall"
<SpaceGhostC2C> Coded1, fair enough. Maybe try sending him along with some keywords as well.
<lstarnes> goncalo182: there might be a partition editor available for windows 7 that can delete and resize partitions
<goncalo182> ok
<magdalena> right want to hack his wifi
<GodfatherofEire> Exactly how would I create a shell script to be run at log in?
<Coded1> cool, try googling "wpalist.txt" it will find you a nice beefy 500mb one
<TheSlacker> Is there a way to crack WPA2 using your GPU, that way I could brute force. I googled this but couldnt find a utility
<EagleScreen> GodfatherofEire: do u mean X login?
<Coded1> TheSlacker, you can use your gpu to create rainbow tables but not hack directly
<SpaceGhostC2C> magdalena, if you're trying to hack someone else's wireless, that's entirely illegal. Although if you're testing security on your own wireless, that's different.
<GodfatherofEire> EagleScreen, after actually being authenticated, not at the login screen.
<TheSlacker> i am testing security at home, im trying to prove to myself that i am secure
<Coded1> TheSlacker, http://project-rainbowcrack.com/
<magdalena> of corse slacker
<TheSlacker> thank you coded
<Coded1> np
<magdalena> coded1 why people is hapy when detroing somethink?
<SpaceGhostC2C> TheSlacker, what tools do you have? Are you trying this with just software? Do you have a arp-poison injection usb dongle?
<EagleScreen> GodfatherofEire: if you use Gnome, there is a tool to add scripts or applications to be ran at starting session, it is in System -> Preferences -> Session?
<rapt0r> bucket bucket
<SpaceGhostC2C> magdalena, it's all about the knowledge.
<GodfatherofEire> EagleScreen, I've tried that, doesnt quite work
<xidarian> anyone here know much about lvm, i need ot figure out exactly how much free space is in my vg so i can extend my lv to fill it
<jeffreyf> TheSlacker  The longer the passPHRASE and the more numerics sprinkled into the phrase, the more secure you would be from brute force.  Brute force assumes that words are used...don't use words, us mnemonics consisting of alpha numerics.
<TheSlacker> yes, i have a 4 way handshake in a cap file. I used aircrack but i do not have a decent enough word list
<Coded1> magdalena, how do you know they are destroying something?  just because you give some one a hammer does not mean they are going to break something ;)
<xidarian> or is there a way to just tell it to use all available
<EagleScreen> GodfatherofEire: is your script executable? (excution permissions)
<LjL> jeffreyf: actually, brute forcing doesn't assume that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Coded1, Awesome analogy.
<LjL> if it assumes that, then it's not brute forcing but a targeted attack.
<Coded1> ;)
<FernandoF> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> Coded1, may I borrow it?
<GodfatherofEire> EagleScreen, what I set it to execute was a hard link to a program, specifically conky.
<magdalena> yes for example you can use the hamer as art object
<jeffreyf> LjL...that would be dictionary hack...you are right...brute force will use an ever expanding string
<magdalena> hello fernandof
<Coded1> SpaceGhostC2C, no problem
<LjL> !ops | Paula on join spam
<ubottu> Paula on join spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Coded1> i should be copyrighting it and selling to the highest bidder but ... ;)
<TheSlacker> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Coded1, that would be rather unubuntu tastic.
<Coded1> SpaceGhostC2C, lol
<FernandoF> I can not run some (only) some videos on firefox! tried to installall plugins i get. tryed to go to help pages and, nothing
<magdalena> ubottu yoy tel around thissame
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GodfatherofEire> Also, any ideas whats causing compiz to hide icons on the desktop and show them after being hovered over?
<TheSlacker> ubottu is a cool guy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> magdalena, ubottu is a bot.
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks.  ubuntu karmic wont give me a graphical ui.  i also noticed that the root partition which is 20G is completely full.  just 20 minutes ago while trying to fix i removed kern.log.1 which was 4G.  i'm not sure where all the big are ending up... or what to do next.  ideas?
<magdalena> who is bot?
<SpaceGhostC2C> magdalena, ubottu is a bot, as in not a human.
<mdwright> One of the packages I need has rubygems as a dependency, but I've compiled this by source. How do I tell aptitude this so it doesn't attempt to install the back over my existing install?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi > magdalena
<ubottu> magdalena, please see my private message
<magdalena> oh is it robotico?
<sunrex> how do I go about increasing fan speed for a 8800GT in latest UBUNTU?
<sunrex> nvidia-serverx gui tool reports it at 101C when gaming..
<FernandoF> my address that does not work is http://www.gamaniak.com/embed.swf?file=http://embed.gamaniak.com/vid/descente-cote-buggy-rollin.mp4&image=http://media1.gamaniak.com/vid/tn/descente-cote-buggy-rollin.mp4.jpg&showdigits=true&controlbar=over&link=http://www.gamaniak.com/video-3625-descente-cote-buggyrollin.html&displayclick=link
<SpaceGhostC2C> magdalena, it is a robot. automaton, lol.
<magdalena> robotico what is privar masafe?
<magdalena> ok i now thank yoy spaceghostc2c
<SpaceGhostC2C> magdalena, anytime. What is your native language?
<chilli0> HI , i updated to 3.1 and my vm doesnt work it stalls here http://imagebin.ca/view/pandBq4.html
<magdalena> polish
<FernandoF> what i get is a black screen with  a central wheel that suggests it it charging, but nothing else!
<SpaceGhostC2C> !poland | magdalena
<ubottu> magdalena: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jub369> were can i get a qucik ISO Vista 7 or XP non torrent for linux VM
<SpaceGhostC2C> You're welcome here magdalena, just letting you know there is a polish ubuntu channel
<Scunizi> jub369: you're asking about an illegal iso..
<jub369> virtual machine is illegal?
<Sememmon> lol..
<sevenseeker> hello, while cross compiling for OpenWRT (buildroot based) I keep getting results like the following:
<sevenseeker> sed: error while loading shared libraries: /var/forge/workingcopies/openwrt/trunk/build_dir/toolchain-armeb_gcc-4.3.3+cs_eglibc-2.8/gcc-4.3.3-final/./gcc/libgcc_s.so.1: ELF file data encoding not little-endian
<magdalena> yes but on this chanel is a expert irc user
<CShadowRun> jub369: downloading microsoft iso's is illegal
<Scunizi> jub369: you have to have a licensed copy to install into a vm.. it still validates agianst MS servers.
<CShadowRun> jub369: which is what you wanted
<sevenseeker> I did not ever receive this on 9.04 and just upgraded to 9.10
<CShadowRun> !piracy | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<magdalena> i am new user
<JoeSomebody> how do i set up my ntfs drives to always be 1-mounted and 2-shared?
<jub369> sorry is there any place i can get it legal
<sileni> hey guys, i'm on ubuntu 9.04 i want to open a ppt file and all of a sudden the open office crashes everytime i try to open. is there any alternative software?
<con6> magdalena: me to
<chilli0> lol no jub369
<SirMoo> Fine to ask a question relating to Ubuntu Studio here? ( Since it's more of a sound question )
<JoeSomebody> i'll settle for mounted first :)
<sunrex> Can people see me type?
<SpaceGhostC2C> CShadowRun, it is not illegal to download a windows ISO. Where in their EULA do they say that?
<Scunizi> jub369: best buy, tiger direct etc
<jub369> then y it give entwork choice
<SpaceGhostC2C> sunrex, yessir.
<sunrex> So im just being ignored.. again -.-
<magdalena> on polish chanel peopli write difrent
<mdwright> jub369: If you're a member of the MSDN, the ISO's are available
<CShadowRun> SpaceGhostC2C: i'm pretty sure they say no redistribution
<magdalena> i dont understand
<jub369> ok thank yall
<magdalena> for example: s/m/a
<GodfatherofEire> How much does it cost to be an MSDN member again? Somethin like, 3k isnt it?
<testusera> Hello,  i have Ubuntu 9.10; when i press TAB on keyboard or CTRL +C to copy or CTRL + V, my touchpad mouse (laptop) sticks for about 0.3 miliseconds, then goes back to normal, anyone? ideas
<FernandoF> how to turn my black screen in firefox in a real video?
<sileni> hey guys any alternative software to open .ppt files in linux other than Open Office?
<testusera> GodfatherofEire, 3k for first time 700 annual every renewal
<JoeSomebody> i'm still a linux newbie, how do i set up my ntfs drives to always be mounted ?
<arooni-mobile___> my log files are getting full of messages like the following what can i do? "pulseaudio[2440] socket-server.c: accept() too many open files... pulse audio seems to be dumping on my log files
<GodfatherofEire> testusera, Ah
<testusera> JoeSomebody, NTFS-3G
<SpaceGhostC2C> I've got msdn. It's really not that pro. Woo, windows software... foo...
<mdwright> GodfatherofEire: And much cheaper if you're a member of an educational institution
<Talaskina> anyone use unison mirror software?
<p1und3r> woooo ubuntu
<p1und3r> chyeaaaa
<magdalena> i have some problem with my nootebook
<con6> magdalena: what is it?
<EagleScreen> !ask | magdalena
<ubottu> magdalena: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GodfatherofEire> Also, anybody know how to set up a program to make sure that its persistent (opens again on closing)?
<mdwright> JoeSomebody: try this tutorial. it might not be your exact situation, but it could help http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<magdalena> my lcd is incorect display
<Scunizi> GodfatherofEire: you mean opens again on reboot? list it in sessions or services.. forgot which one.
<SirMoo> Alright, so I need to help getting sound on Ubuntu Studio ( Latest addition ). I had it for a while but it's suddenly gone away. Pulse Audio says it detects sound, but nothing is coming out of my laptop speakers. Laptop is Gateway MX8738 and I'm pretty sure the sound is STAC9250...
<JoeSomebody> ok thx guys
<testusera> magdalena, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<chilli0> HI , i updated to 3.1 and my vm doesnt work it stalls here http://imagebin.ca/view/pandBq4.html
<GodfatherofEire> Scunizi, no, I mean like when you close it, it'll open up again (like gnome-panel)
<igge> GodfatherofEire: hm.. you don't mean on login?
<My-Computer> on xubuntu how do i get the windows key to bring up the main menu
<magdalena> blue color hawe monocolor area and flashing
<Scunizi> GodfatherofEire: so it never really closes.. if forced close it just reopens?
<GodfatherofEire> Scunizi, something like that
<igge> GodfatherofEire: there is System > Preferences > Startup Programs ...
<GodfatherofEire> igge, not quite what I mean
<[1]joes7> Wubi installer takes too long
<igge> ooo k..
<Scunizi> GodfatherofEire: good question.. I've no idea..
<magdalena> its only specyfic for blue color
<SpaceGhostC2C> [1]joes7, I'm sorry...
<[1]joes7> Can someone help me?
<GodfatherofEire> igge, I mean an app that is forced to stay open, and if killed, will just start up again
<FernandoF> sometimes instead of video I get black screen how can change that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> GodfatherofEire, why exactly would you want that?
<magdalena> testusera i ask you
<GodfatherofEire> SpaceGhostC2C, for 3 things, docky, GNOME Do and Conky
<magdalena> its a hardware problem or software problem?
<[1]joes7> Dunno
<[1]joes7> Wubi installer takes too long when downloading the ubuntu iso
<testusera> magdalena, it could be either, what graphics card do you have
<SpaceGhostC2C> I think you should want a script to run in cron to check if your apps are running, and if they aren't, then start them.
<igge> GodfatherofEire: well.. maybe you could write some script to relaunch the app..
<[1]joes7> and i get a Temp error
<My-Computer> on xubuntu how do i get the windows key to bring up the main menu
<magdalena> ati x2300
<SpaceGhostC2C> [1]joes7, I hear all the pros are burning the ubuntu iso to a cd and installing it from there. But what do I know?
<GodfatherofEire> igge, then I'd have to run the script once it shut down, i need it automated
<shintai> My-Computer, which gui are you using.
<[1]joes7> I get a "Temp" error during wubi installer
<My-Computer> 904
<[1]joes7> Is there a faster wubi installer?
<testusera> Hello,  i have Ubuntu 9.10; when i press TAB on keyboard or CTRL +C to copy or CTRL + V, my touchpad mouse (laptop) sticks for about 0.3 miliseconds, then goes back to normal, anyone? its a hp with synaptic i believe, is there a better driver?
<GodfatherofEire> and SpaceGhostC2C wouldnt that only check once in a period of time?
<testusera> [1]joes7, download and burn to dvd.
<igge> GodfatherofEire: i mean.. write a script that starts the program, then waits for the program to finish and when it does relaunch it
<SpaceGhostC2C> GodfatherofEire, you can have it check every second if you want.
<Scunizi> [1]joes7: nope.. you might consider installing virtualbox and then ubuntu inside that as a vm.. less problemmatic
<[1]joes7> how do i boot the dvd afterwards
<GodfatherofEire> SpaceGhostC2C, wouldnt that be a tad resource intensive though?
<SirMoo> I'll ask again... ._.
<magdalena> testusera is a radeon x2300
<SirMoo> Alright, so I need to help getting sound on Ubuntu Studio ( Latest addition ). I had it for a while but it's suddenly gone away. Pulse Audio says it detects sound, but nothing is coming out of my laptop speakers. Laptop is Gateway MX8738 and I'm pretty sure the sound is STAC9250...
<FernandoF> HELP ! sometimes I can not see videos sent to me !  I get a black screen ...what can I make?
<mezquitale> i'm going to install netbook remix, is there an option to encrypt your "home" partition?
<GodfatherofEire> SirMoo, have you tried switching it to use ALSA?
<My-Computer> im on xubuntu 904 on xubuntu how do i get the windows key to bring up the main menu
<SpaceGhostC2C> GodfatherofEire, well it's a trade of what you want and what you have to do. Personally? I'd write a script to run at startup that would start your apps and if any should close it would relaunch them.
<testusera> magdalena, what is the output of "lspci |grep VGA"
<sweet_sarah_jane> just got ubuntu on my computer... trying to get yahoo messenger... not sure if i can or how... any suggestions anyone?
<SirMoo> GodfatherofEire; Want to link me to a correct guide? Because I though I had done that after folllowing a dozen or so articles.
<[1]joes7> can i install xubuntu alternater iso on virtual box?
<steev> sweet_sarah_jane: use Pidgin
<testusera> sweet_sarah_jane, try Empathy IM
<testusera> pidgin is bug and exploit riddled
<GodfatherofEire> SirMoo, cant think of any
<SpaceGhostC2C> !empathy | sweet_sarah_jane
<ubottu> sweet_sarah_jane: Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<GodfatherofEire> Ugh, empathy
<talon_> how can i share my internet connection over wireless in 9.10?
<Scunizi> sweet_sarah_jane: pidgin is one that might be working now.. yahoo did something in the last year that sort of knocked out a lot of IM programs
<mereo> testusera, hmm?
<shintai> My-Computer, http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/launch-application-menu-in-ubuntu-with-windows-key/
<SirMoo> Then how would I switch it over?
<Guest74184> hi
<mezquitale> sweet_sarah_jane, try pidgin or empathy client
<mereo> empathy SUCKS!!!!!!!!!
<steev> testusera: back it up?
<GodfatherofEire> Seconded, mereo
<magdalena> ati x2300
<adam__> hey room
<GodfatherofEire> It's not well developed enough yet
<FernandoF> testusera do you have a clue how can i solve the problem of black screen instaed of videos?
<[1]joes7> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mereo> pidgin in my opinion, is MUCH better than empathy
<GodfatherofEire> And SirMoo, I cant think of any guide for switching it over
<igge> mereo: why?
<mereo> and emesene is becoming good as an MSN only client
<testusera> FernandoF, what videos?
<SirMoo> Want to list me the steps GodfatherofEire? =D
<SpaceGhostC2C> mereo: she asked for a yahoo client.
<sweet_sarah_jane> tried pidgin, couldn't get very far, I'm new at this...
<Guest74184> can one of the ops in here let breinera know i unlocked original user in ubuntu
<testusera> http://www.pidgin.im/news/security/
<My-Computer> thanx
<[1]joes7> Hey! Can I installl the xubuntu alternate iso on virtual box?
<GodfatherofEire> SirMoo, I havent had any problems with it on Karmic so on this I'm not sure
<SirMoo> I'm 99% sure it's installed.
<mereo> oh... it's just in my opinion, empathy is just too plain
<SirMoo> Both of 'em...
<mereo> I like to customize my client
<mezquitale> empathy is now the default messenger on ubuntu
<FernandoF> testusera  for example one from http://www.gamaniak.com
<Scunizi> [1]joes7: sure
<mereo> yeah, it's the default... unfortunately
<testusera> FernandoF, does youtube work?
<igge> i like to use it to chat with
<igge> :)
<mereo> In my opinion, pidgin
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<testusera> mereo, http://www.pidgin.im/news/security/ =P
<GodfatherofEire> testusera, well, look at the changelogs for Ubuntu's security updates
<FernandoF> testusera but there are others
<mereo> come on! every programs have security risks
<FernandoF> testusera yes youtube woks with some videos
<testusera> something thats used a lot arguably generates more bugs to the sruface but i remember a particularily unresponsive pidgin team on insecure.org...
<mereo> and if you look closely, they are fixex
<testusera> FernandoF, some videos? not all?
<mereo> and the list is from 2004 to 2009, so come on!
<talon_> when i choose to create a new wireless network, wlan0 does not show up in ifconfig
<FernandoF> testusera no some videos do not
<testusera> thats very strange.
<testusera> lol
<testusera> are you using firefox with default add-ins?
<testusera> or did you install your own
<FernandoF> yes
<FernandoF> i did even try to install extra add ins
<FernandoF> testusera http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO7H6vHn5DM&feature=channel is an example that just failed
<testusera> hmm, well i am not sure but it could be either flash player or your video drivers, i recommend trying to update both and trying again
<GodfatherofEire> Also, anybody know why compiz is messing up my desktop icons (hiding them until hovered over)?
<FernandoF> testusera it works fine with some but not others
<FernandoF>  testusera thx! I tried almost all and i get mad now
<testusera> FernandoF, i haven't troubleshot that problem before so unfortunately i don't know :(
<FernandoF> testusera thx anyway
<testusera> i hate graphics problems
<testusera> more bother than its worth hehe
<head_victim> Anyone know if there is a switch or option to use to prevent ubuntu ejecting a disk when it's finished installing?
<Roasted> guys - xchat question - how do I show the active users on the right side? (I know its not ubuntu related but Im kinda stuck now)
<Fezzler>  Ubuntu 9.10; Firefox 3.5; Nvidia GeoForce FX5500.  YouTube video is crashing Firefox.  Why?  Fix?
<mezquitale> here is a kicker, redmond can only see 140 gigs on my netbook that was delivered yesterday, BIOS says the HD is 160 gigs, I still cant boot up with my USB stick though with unr, can I use a CD to install unr using a usb cd rom?
<testusera> Roasted, i think you may only need to drag the side of the window if memory services me correctly it is only hidden
<SnakDoc> mezquitale:  could have recovery partation on it
<Roasted> testusera - look at you being a genius :P thanks bro
<testusera> np
<Roasted> itw as there earlier and now - nadda, I was like whaaat?
<shintai> Roasted, go to Setting < Preferences ad you can change it there as well.
<mezquitale> SnakDoc, if i want to install unr is it safe to use gparted to resize the hard drive or will I have to completely wipe the hard drive first and then install redmond and then unr?
<shintai> under the User List area.
<testusera> mezquitale, depends on what filesystem is utilized
<testusera> check gparted websites for supported growing
<renatosrabelo1> hi guys ... im ruuning in this trouble https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/484799 after updraded to last and even after booting from grub > prompt i cant boot karmic ( wubi ) (kernel panic ). Do u guys know a better fix/ workaround for this ?
<SirMoo> Soo... I still need sound. .__.
<Stephanosp> helo
<SnakDoc> mezquitale: i never used it to resize so have no idea
<testusera> from memory ext2 3 and 4 can be resized and so can reiserfs but i think XFS runs into problems
<mezquitale> testusera, im assuming I have ntfs, i have xp service pack 3 installed on the netbook
<testusera> oh
<Meowpup> anyone able to run karmic on a pentium 4 without any hickups.
<shintai> anyone know how to get icons on your desktop in enlightenment?
<testusera> mezquitale, google ntfs resizing may be worth reading up or using a partition magic boot disk
<mezquitale> Meowpup, a pentium 4 should be fast enough, if you want more speed try xubuntu
<renatosrabelo1> *update to last kernel 2.6.31-15 and -16 and bumm ... no more boot with wubi . even prompting from from grub gives Kernel Panic .
<Roasted> anybody really solid with webmin/samba? I have samba and webmin running on my ubuntu rig and I'm trying to understand something about the way webmin/samba work with ubuntu.
<mr_engineer> hi
<sprockets2000> can anyone think of a good test for a used notebook to make sure you arent buying crap
<mr_engineer> Neither my windows manager or nautilus are starting up when I power on my computer, I need help
<phoenixz> I need to upgrade a 9.04 computer to 9.10 over SSH.. update-manager all of the sudden does no lonegr support upgrade over SSH (WHY!????) so how do I do this??
<ten80p> sprockets2000: dont buy celeron :D
<testusera> sprockets2000, memtest+ and not buying acer, teac or anything made in thailand
<dailystruggle> is there a way of embedding .ogg  into a wiki
<testusera> and pray.
<testusera> haha
<renatosrabelo1> IS there another channel for Ubuntu  Support ? Bloated this  one is .
<sprockets2000> its a Dell D630
<sprockets2000> Im thinking of just not contacting him now and ordering a refurbished Dell D430
<testusera> sprockets2000, maybe this will help http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Dell+Latitude+D630
<phoenixz> renatosrabelo1: Many other channels for ubuntu support there are..
<mezquitale> SnakDoc, this is funny, there's 3 primary partitions on the hard drive that has xp installed, the last partition is the restore partition,  the first partition is fat16 labeled "dellutility", the second partition has the OS partition using ntfs, im going to resize the OS partition and see what happens
<phoenixz> renatosrabelo1: ask what he needs, one must...
<sprockets2000> Well I dont mean linux testing I mean testing for hardware errors
<sprockets2000> like hes selling me a notebook with a shot cpu or memory or it overheats, one guy said prime95
<sprockets2000> which I imagine will work
<SnakDoc> mezquitale:  the dell stuff is to test pc i believe and other is to restore xp
<testusera> ask him for a 2 week return ?
<testusera> so if it screws up within 2 weeks you get your money back
<testusera> then i guess just benchmark the shit out of it
<VSpike> maco: does it matter that I'm using the do-dist-upgrade tool? Because it doesn't look like I've made any difference to the download amounts
<smad> jest tu kto ?
<Trizicus> Where is the bind dns cache at?
<arooni-mobile___> when trying to boot ubuntu, i see "*Starting NTP server ntpd" ... and then hangs... what should i do now?
<testusera> do you need ntp server?
<testusera> arooni-mobile___,
<dpeizero> ..whoa. not even CLOSE to mirc. o.o
<smad> kto moze  mi pomoc?
<Trizicus> I have bind running as caching only server. Where can I find the cached lookups?
<smad> mam problem z java moze mi ktos pomoc na ubuntu 9.10
<smad> ?
<dpeizero> kay..so I have a problem with the panels..and when I tried one of the solutions in an earlier thread and rebooted, I couldn't log back in.
<lstarnes> Trizicus: check /var/run/bind/ and /var/lib/bind
<jozefk> is it fine if I change the permissions of /var/www and the ownership? so I don't need to always be a root to copy or modify files for the website?
<dpeizero> I'm running off the install disc right now...any ideas? x.x
<spectrumx> I have an aspire one netbook and everything I do it still will not boot from a usb flash dirve anyone have any tips
<smad> sa tu jacys polac ?
<Roasted> anybody really solid with webmin/samba? I have samba and webmin running on my ubuntu rig and I'm trying to understand something about the way webmin/samba work with ubuntu.
 * dpeizero is epic n00b @ linux
<Trizicus> lstarnes what am i looking for? (just bind)?
<kitche> jozefk: you don't need to be root to copy files to that directory
<smad> co za ciecie :|
<lstarnes> Trizicus: the two directories that I just mentioned
<lstarnes> Trizicus: and /var/cache/bind/
<Trizicus> lstarnes ok thanks
<spectrumx> ??
<nas> Hey guys I have a problem here
<macondo> Is there any application that plots 3d functions?
<Trizicus> lstarnes: I'm currently using bind in opensuse would you happen to know where that cache location is?
<jozefk> kitche: I have 9.10 and I can't create a new folder if I open /var/www/ in Nautilus
<insomniackoala> what is it nas?
<lstarnes> Trizicus: this channel only supports ubuntu
<ekimmargni> How can I get firefox to open PDFs in the browser by default?
<testusera> Trizicus, don't you pay for support with suse anyway =p?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, I think those things are just problematic.. I have file sharing "setup" in my computer, and it works if I try to browse with smbclient, but if I use a windows computer in the same network I won't see my shares
<arooni-mobile___> testusera, no i dont need it;; what do i do now?
<Trizicus> lstarnes: I realize that however no one is helping in the channel
<kitche> jozefk: due to teh fact your not in the right groups
<lstarnes> Trizicus: that does not mean that we can help you though
<Trizicus> testusera: I dont think so? lol
<nas> my laptop speakers crackle heavily when my headphone is plugged.
<lstarnes> Trizicus: we don't know anything about opensuse here
<jozefk> kitche: ah OK maybe I need to be in www group or something
<testusera> arooni-mobile___, try sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<trism> macondo: gnuplot can plot 3D functions, although you might want to use it with something like wxmaxima, a bit more user-friendly
<jub369> How do i fix the error  Unable to complete install: 'Couldn't create storage volume 'vista.img': 'cannot create path '/var/lib/libvirt/images/vista.img': Permission denied'
<lstarnes> Trizicus: any differences between opensuse's configuration and ubuntu's configuration won't be known to us
<jub369> thats use the Virtual Machine manger
<ekimmargni> Trizicus: I know how to say it: soooosuh. Is that helpful? :P
<kitche> jozefk: think it might be www-data not sure since I don't know what ubuntu calls that group
<sweet_sarah_jane> tried pidgin, can't join chat or IM, it won't let me. was going to DL empathy to try it, but can't seem to get it to work. I gotta say, i'm kinda ubuntu illiterate
<nas> my laptop speakers crackle heavily when my headphone is plugged.
<barnes_> I'm having trouble enabling direct rendering on my Macbook Pro...I've got the right drivers, but I'm still not getting direct rendering.
<ekimmargni> Trizicus: If not, you should probably get support through your vendor or the soooosuh community
<testusera> jub369, use sudo to create the storage or create in your /home directory
<Trizicus> ekimmargni: I use suse b/c I find .deb's too limiting
<jub369> how do i direct it
<mezquitale> jub369, why are you trying to create the image in that path though?  you need root privileges to save to that location
<macondo> trism: I like gnuplot, but never got around to plot 3d lines. And while wxmaxima is nice, it's behaving strangely now.
<JaredRocks> Can anyone help me in adding vista back to grub? I just upgraded to the most recent version, and restored my menu.lst and completely forgot how I added it the first time.
<ekimmargni> Trizicus: Guess how much I care? This is #ubuntu - please find an appropriate support venue.
<Trizicus> ekimmargni: Then why are you mentioning it over and over again?
<jub369> i useing virual machine manger it doing it on its self
<Bam_Bam> how can I create an http proxy from a socks v5 proxy running on localhost?
<nas> openGL will not be the best.
<mezquitale> Jared555, run in terminal "grub-probe" and then "grub-update"
<testusera> sweet_sarah_jane, http://library.gnome.org/users/empathy/stable/
<JoeSomebody> ntfs-3g, how to install in ubuntu 9.10?
<Landon> is there a way for apt-get to install a package without some of the dependencies?
<lstarnes> JoeSomebody: ntfs-3g should be installed by defauly
<lstarnes> *default
<Landon> example: I'm trying to install squirrelmail, but I already have lighttpd installed and don't want to install apache
<JoeSomebody> ok
<arooni-mobile___> testusera, theres only /etc/init.d/ntp .. should i do it to that?  and how do i stop using ntp server
<nas> how to arrange icons in gnome desktop?
<Bam_Bam> Landon, it get aggravating that nothing wants to use lighttpd
<Landon> Bam_Bam: yeah, I have it set up on my old server, but I don';t remember at all how that worked out
<mezquitale> jub369, there are 2 ways of doing it, I would not recommend the first one, 1. you could start virtual box with sudo on a terminal or 2. you can figure out how to create an image on your home folder or any folder that you have permission, just remember you have to have enough space on it, if you click on "Properties" on virtualbox you should be able to figure it out
<Roasted> mr_engineer - are you still here? I only now saw what you said. What do you mean when you said you just think theyre problematic?
<nas> how to arrange icons in gnome desktop?
<arooni-mobile___> i'm getting: "pulseaudio[2428]: main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freeDesktop.DBus.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initlization failed.  this is on karmic.  What should i do now?
<lstarnes> Landon: you could use the version from squirrelmail's website instead of using ubuntu's package for it
<mr_engineer> Roasted, exactly
<JoeSomebody> mdwright, that does not track for my version of ubuntu, 9.10, http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Roasted> mr_engineer - elaboratE?
<mezquitale> nas, what do you mean "icons"?  are you talking about links to folders?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, you can go to the #samba channel though
<testusera> arooni-mobile, you could uninstall ntpd i don't know if that would break your ntp sync or something though
<lstarnes> Landon: I also use lighttpd so I sometimes have the sane issue
<mr_engineer> Roasted, I wouldn't know about webmin
<Landon> lstarnes: I was thinking about that, but on my other server it was installed via apt-get
<testusera> i would have a read of http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/ntpd.1.html
<mr_engineer> Roasted, i elaborated before
<JoeSomebody> is there a page for my version?
<hi-sarah> does pandora work with ubuntu?
<nas> ya Mez
<trism> macondo: yeah, there is a bug with maxima in karmic, that has to do with the heap randomization, there is a workaround here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maxima/+bug/303587 (comment number 14)
<JoeSomebody> i want to mount stuff permanenntly
<Bam_Bam> Landon, I'm using lighttpd on my linode because ram is kinda limited, but man does everything want the apache piggy
<EagleScreen> are all packages in main inside Ubuntu alternate CD?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - pardon? I didnt notice anything before that really allowed me to understand. What do you find to be problematic? Samba? Or what?
<mdwright> JoeSomebody: Do you have the drive mounted now?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, yes, samba
<JoeSomebody> not yet
<sweet_sarah_jane> i feel really dumb. i clicked that link testusera sent and i'm still confused. is there suppose to be a place to download from or am i just not seeing it?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, or samba <-> windows
<mezquitale> nas, after you type a few letters of a nickname click on "tab", that is a known bug, they are still working on it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/glib2.0/+bug/411322
<powertool08> When I try to stream over the lan with VLC, I get the error "streaming / transcoding failed vlc could not open the encoder" How do I solve this?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - I dont have any trouble with samba, as long as I'm on a windows box connecting TO a linux box. Ive never had trouble there. Ive never tried to go the other way around.
<nas> there is no way to arrange icons by a click
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu karmic is unable to boot and i'm getting: "pulseaudio[2428]: main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freeDesktop.DBus.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initlization failed." What should i do now?
<mdwright> JoeSomebody: Do you know what device your drive is on?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - my question was really just in regard to how samba permissions (read only, write = allowed, etc) ties in with the linux permissions on the local *server* set up with samba.
<JoeSomebody> ?
<jub369> Help even when i do sudo chmod 755 /var/lib/libvirt/images to give me read and write VMM still says it cant permission dinied
<mr_engineer> Roasted, sorry then
<JoeSomebody> you mean like sda
<mezquitale> nas, the problem is with symbolic links, link position is not restored after a reboot, you can position icons stored locally on your desktop but not links
<Roasted> mr_engineer - ha its all good. I wished you had better luck with samba. I find it quite useful since we have XP machines, macs, and linux boxes in the house. 1 way to make everybody talk is pretty nice.
<JoeSomebody> mdwright, you mean like sda?
<mdwright> yes
<barnes_> Does anyone have experince with video drivers on Macbook Pros?
<mdwright> JoeSomebody: yes.
<remoteCTRL3> i get this error message during dist upgrade, system of course doesnt boot anymore, phunny thing is that directory does definitely NOT exist... how can i fix this? mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp/mkinitramfs_gGRePR/etc/udev/rules.d': File exists
<remoteCTRL3> ERROR lilo fails for new /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-16-server:
<nas> mezquitale i see thanks alot
<mezquitale> barnes_, just go ahead and ask your question, if someone knows the answer they will surely reply, if not then try again at another time, there's people that use Macs, just be patient and keep asking in the channel, all in one line
<genii> Hm, LILO
<remoteCTRL3> err and i am in a changeroot, as it doenstn boot anymore as said
<mr_engineer> Roasted, yeah, here at home things have never worked like charm between my computer and the windows ones
<remoteCTRL3> genii: lilo is not the point the file that cant be created is...
<Roasted> mr_engineer - what were you doing exactly? Were you trying to share files to/from linux/windows? I have my setup only going 1 way. Users just back up to their shares on my computer over samba with 3rd party windows software (does it every night at 3 am)
<chatZilla> Better than Ubuntu-->: www.linuxmint.com
<Roasted> been there, chatzilla
<Roasted> came right on back to ubuntu :P
<Roasted> on kubuntu now but, I still came back
<chatZilla> why
<mr_engineer> Roasted, hmm... third party? that might be it
<dpeizero> the exploding penguins. who could forget them? o.o
<CShadowRun> !better | chatZilla
<ubottu> chatZilla: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mr_engineer> Roasted, so your linux machine is just a server?
<mr_engineer> Can you get files from them?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - more or less, yes. I have about 6 shares on my kubuntu machine that Im on right now. Users have certain levels of access and resrtiction to each folder.
<Roasted> mr_engineer - meaning, my parents cant get into my brother's stuff, so if he backed up a ton of porn, nobody can see but him :P
<JaredRocks> Can anyone help me with adding Vista to menu.lst?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, does any of your shares allow anonymous access?
<mr_engineer> I had problems with that before
<barnes_> I'm having trouble enabling direct rendering with an Nvidia card. I have the drivers installed, but can't get direct rendering to work.
<mr_engineer> Roasted, what 3rd party client do they use?
<sweet_sarah_jane> trying to DL empathy... keeps saying there was an error extracting files. I know very little about ubuntu (have been using it for about 12 hrs) any help?
<arooni-mobile> i cant get a graphical ui for karmic.  when i do: "sudo start gdm" i see: gdm start/running, process 3204 but *nothing happens * :9
<Roasted> mr_engineer - I never did anonymous access. I just created a bogus account named "user" that has access to my "Public" share, so people (friends, etc) can use that to dump stuff in the public folder if they want to give me a song or video or something when theyre at my house on their laptop.
<Roasted> mr_engineer on the windows machines I use S yncBack SE. It has a lot of features. Each person is set up with it here at the house, and they all back up 5 minutes apart from one another beginning @ 3 am every day.
<trism> sweet_sarah_jane: are you using karmic? (ubuntu 9.10) if so, empathy should be installed by default (Applications/Internet/Empathy)
<Roasted> mr_engineer - I have it set up so it backs up their entire My Documents folder to their share on my server.
<mr_engineer> Roasted, but that user account has a password?
<sweet_sarah_jane> no 8.10... came w pidgin, but I'm not having luck w that
<Roasted> mr_engineer - 770 permissions on all shares, with jason (me) being the owner and the user in question (curt, tyler, etc) are the group assigned, so they have full access
<Roasted> mr_engineer - yes, I just gave him a generic password "passwd"
<mr_engineer> oh
<D> hi,
<mr_engineer> that might be a nice setup
<Roasted> mr_engineer - he can only get to the pu blic folder, so if one of my friends wants to be a jerk and delete some .exe files to programs I have stored there, then whatever. Besides, I have a backup drive of my samba drive anyway.
<mr_engineer> I just don't like having to make a new user computer-wide just to share files
<Roasted> mr_engineer - oh no way, me neither. Thats not how mine is set up.
<Ben64> I'm on Hardy Heron, but I've got Firefox 3.5. It takes a VERY long time usually to close, and my cpu monitor shows I/O activity. What is Firefox doing? How can I make it faster?
<trism> sweet_sarah_jane: according to the bot, it should be in the repos, just try sudo apt-get install empathy
<Roasted> mr_engineer - my simple is practical, IMO, but simple. 770 permissions, jason:user (tyler, curt, etc) as the owner/group, then in the smb.conf I have a "Valid users = jason,curt" setting
<JerVA> Hi e1 - since I haven't gotten any response in #xubuntu
<JerVA> Is xubuntu better option for 512 MB ram computer than ubuntu ?
<JerVA> And is it good and worthy OS to switch?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - so when the user hits my server, they HAVE to log in. At that point, if they log in as Curt, then Curt can only get to the shares that hes listed as "valid user" on. Whcih is "Curt" and "Public", as all users are. Tyler/Public, Pam/Public, etc.
<mr_engineer> Roasted, so "user" is not a user in your computer?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - yes, user "is" a user on my computer, actually
<timberwolf90> question to anyone: is it possible to have a wireless internet connection w/o an actual PCMCIA card inside my laptop
<sweet_sarah_jane> uhh, I didn't understand what that meant
<Roasted> mr_engineer  - hes no different than curt/tyler/pam/jason (me) etc, he just has more restricted access on the folder shares.
<mr_engineer> yes
<Ben64> timberwolf90: if your laptop has "built-in wireless", yes
<trism> sweet_sarah_jane: sorry, open a terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal) and type the command "sudo apt-get install empathy", without the quotes, it will ask for your password and install empathy from the repo
<timberwolf90> ben64: how can i enable it to work
<Roasted> mr_engineer - one night thing about samba is you can save that smb.conf, its your golden ticket
<JerVA> JerVA> Is xubuntu better option for 512 MB ram computer than ubuntu ?
<JerVA> <JerVA> And is it good and worthy OS to switch?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - I got bored with gnome/ubuntu and installed kubuntu instead. Brought over my smb.conf, added users, BAM - I was back in business within 5 minutes.
<Ben64> timberwolf90: if your laptop has it, you would just need the drivers, if ubuntu doesn't recognize it automatically
<kitche> JerVA: yes and Xubuntu is the same as ubuntu just uses xfce instead
<surgy> hello
<surgy> i just installed ubuntu using wubi
<trism> sweet_sarah_jane: or you could use Synaptic to install the empathy package (I forget exactly where it was in 8.10, should be somewhere under System)
<sweet_sarah_jane> thank you very much
<surgy> now it boots but all i get is sh::grub:>
<timberwolf90> ben64: where can i find the driver
<JerVA> kitche - okay good. Is it the fact that xubuntu has better performance a bit compared with ubuntu?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, heh, I tried kde but I coulnd't stand it very well
<timberwolf90> ben64: (im using wired now)
<Roasted> mr_engineer - everybody is different man. That's the beauty of linux. The power of choice. RPM/Debian, XFCE KDE Gnome, etc.
<surgy> can someone help me fix my fresh install?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, exactly
<kitche> JerVA: xfce uses less memory then gnome really so it runs good on 512 mb
<mr_engineer> well, one of the beautiful characteristics of linux
<Roasted> mr_engineer - not to open a can of worms here, but I tried out gnome shell (gnome 3.0) that gnome is coming out with in a few months. I thought it was HORRIBLE. I used gnome for 5 years, very faithful user here. I was so disgusted with it I tried out KDE and I got hooked.
<JerVA> Yes that's what I am getting response from.
<JerVA> Thank you I'm going to burn ISO
<Ben64> Time`s_Witness: you could try searching for your laptop model and ubuntu on google
<Roasted> mr_engineer - plus I'm sorta *ahem* banned.... from the kubuntu chat at the moment :P so Im roaming around here
<surgy> i just installed ubuntu using wubi, now when i boot ubuntu it just goes to sh::grub:>
<mr_engineer> Roasted, another one is the ludicrousness of how people who receive no payment for it can create a better OS than people who DO get paid
<sweet_sarah_jane> did all that, started going now it's waiting for me to do something, and unfortunately i don't know what
<Ben64> timberwolf90: that was for you
<mr_engineer> Roasted, oh.. bad behavior?
<Roasted> mr_engineer I hear that man
<surgy> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Roasted> mr_engineer - what, with gnome 3?
<timberwolf90> ben64: what was for me?
<Ben64> timberwolf90:  you could try searching for your laptop model and ubuntu on google
<trism> sweet_sarah_jane: is it asking you a yes or no question? [Y/n], if so just hit Y and enter (it is asking if you want to install the extra packages empathy needs to work)
<bd1308> hey whats an easy way to configure cpufreq-selector to not ask for a root password when throttling?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, no haha, your ban
<timberwolf90> ben64: ok..thanks.i
<timberwolf90> I'll try that
<Roasted> mr_engineer - oh, I just have a problem... I speak my mind.
<Roasted> mr_engineer - got yelled at for being off topic. I was talking about kubuntu, but it wasnt on topic of "support". I of course said some things and bam - banhammer hit me in the face.
<Roasted> oh well :P life goes on
<sweet_sarah_jane> says ldconfig deferred processing now taking place Processing triggers for python-support ...
<surgy>  i just installed ubuntu using wubi, now when i boot ubuntu it just goes to sh::grub:> can someone help ?
<sweet_sarah_jane> tried entering y, didnt help
<phyrrus> surgy, what?
<davep> off topic = banhammer?
<trism> sweet_sarah_jane: yes, it is just info about what it is doing to install the programs, you can safely ignore it unless you see messages with errors
<mr_engineer> Roasted, lol
<mr_engineer> Roasted, sometimes ops abuse
<arooni-mobile> how do i get the processor make and model from ubuntu command line?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - well, I no doubt should have just shut up, but I agree. Sometimes I just feel like we're in kindergarten mode, and I'm just ready to pull the fire alarm.
<davep> cat /pro/cpuinfo
<davep> /proc/cpuinfo
<davep> rather
<Roasted> mr_engineer - big bad principal isnt a fan of that one :P
<TheCheeze> after a recent kernel upgrade my laptop will not make it into GRUB. It errors out with error 25. running on GRUB 1.5. does anyone know how to solve this?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, yes, I think we all do feel that way sometimes hehe
<davep> it will dump some stuff which will (hopefully) identify it
<worldwarcheese> Hi there, I'm having a problem with playing some audio files with VLC player or Rhythmbox. It's in MP3 Audio Format, but when I try to play it I am told "The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed." Where can I get one?
<mr_engineer> Roasted, we might as well get warned in any second now, for being offtopic
<bd1308> what channel actually handles ubuntu issues?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - ahh, itll only be the 37th ban of 2009 :P
<davep> heh. always annoyed me that many distributions dont come with mp3 support.
<lstarnes> bd1308: this is it
<bd1308> specifically polkit issues
<i_is_broke> worldwarcheese, have you tried installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<timberwolf90> ben64: k I have a gateway ML6703...what should I be looking for
<Roasted> mr_engineer - think youll give samba another shot?
<TheCheeze> nm.\qa
<TheCheeze> a
<worldwarcheese> i_is_broke: no, I don't know what those are
<i_is_broke> worldwarcheese, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<davep> some players can install mp3 support automatically. ignore any warnings.
<worldwarcheese> i_is_broke: apt-got, thanks man.
<i_is_broke> worldwarcheese, yw
<pegassus> #xubuntu-offtopic
<pegassus> HOLAAAA
<davep> umm, anyone know why ubuntu would install openoffice.org-core when i didnt even pick any X environment?
<pegassus> como entro en xubuntu????
<davep> i picked openssh and nothing else
<Ben64> timberwolf90: type "lspci -v" and look for the wireless card manufacturer
<bd1308> any polkit guru's here then?
<davep> what's the easiest way to get rid of openoffice and all associated taint?
<pegassus> esto esta muy confuso. alguien ???????? ayudaaaaa
<maco> !es | pegassus
<ubottu> pegassus: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest88261> tambien hblas español
<pegassus> gracias
<lolololol> i cant get wireless working on ubuntu
<mr_engineer> Roasted, yes
<mr_engineer> Roasted, I'm editing the conf file myself this time.. I've always used configuration editors (gui)
<mr_engineer> lol at 37th ban
<davep> booom. grub exploded.
<Roasted> mr_engineer - nothing wrong with using a GUI man. I use a GUI. The important thing is if you use a GUI, after you make changes, read the smb.conf and understand what the GUI was doing to make the changes happen. Its an interesting and practical way to learn how to edit the smb.conf manually.
<Guest88261> me siento alegre esto me motivara mas a aprender y dominar el ingles gracias
<mr_engineer> Roasted, aye, I've used guis all my life, but they don't seem to be working haha
<mr_engineer> the samba ones
<lolololol> i cant get wireless working on ubuntu
<davep> WTF
<davep> i went back to the partition menu to check which disk it was
<davep> now, grub wont let me install because it claims i havent partitioned the disks
<davep> how can i install it manually?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - Ive used several samba guis, but theres only 2 I like.
<Roasted> mr_engineer - "samba" in add/remove (system-config-samba in synaptic) is pretty solid, but VERY basic. But its good for a user with basic needs.
<timberwolf90> ben64: what should I look for in the list from "lspci -v"
<Roasted> mr_engineer - Ive been using webmin lately, which gives you a lot more features. It pretty much has an ACL built in so you can allow/deny certain users to certain things.
<plouffe> my problem: play mplayer first then firefox flash video, then close video => firefox freezes ;; play flash video first, then mplayer => mplayer won't play audio
<davep> i'd partition again, but the installer makes no distinction between "partitioning" and "formatting". formatting again would mean i would have to install everything again.
<davep> i thought expert mode would be expert mode.
<mr_engineer> Roasted, yeah, I think I've used the samba package to, but I don't know.. some are too basic, some are too complex.. There is stuff I'd rather not know when I use an advanced administrator
<reesefrancis> how can i set the permissions to read of one group of users? chmod g+r and then?
<sixtila> how can i make my internal mic work?
<Roasted> mr_engineer - I hear that. The samba tool is basic, but nice. I like the webmin gui cause I like playing around with a lot of stuff I probably shouldnt. However, the layout is very simple to use.
<Roasted> mr_engineer - I also used gadmin samba, which I was NOT a fan of.
<mr_engineer> Roasted, aye, me too haha
<Oilut> hi how do I install a .bin file ?
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: What are you trying to install?
<davep> "this is a fatal error"
<davep> thank you, grub, for a descriptive error
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: adobeiar
<davep> that helps me fix the problem.
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: adobe air
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: In that case, open a terminal. Do "chmod +x AbodeAir.bin" then "sudo ./AdobeAir.bin"
<Oilut> leaf-sheep:  i forgot to chmod thanks
<mezquitale> sixtila, use the "sound" applet and raise the volume
<TheCheeze> i am in need of some GRUB help please. I was usung Karmic (upgraded from jaunty) quite nicely until a kernel upgrade. now it hangs on boot with a GRUB Error 25. Can anyone help fix this? Will upgrading to Grub2 fix this?
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: tulio@tuliolap:~/Desktop$ sudo chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin tulio@tuliolap:~/Desktop$ sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin sudo: unable to execute ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory
<jon_m21> can anyone help me with a really simple problem?
<Oilut> jon_m21: describe it
<mezquitale> !ask | jon_m21
<ubottu> jon_m21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arooni-mobile> i cant hear any audio on ubuntu karmic.  ideas?
<jon_m21> i need to edit out the comment on a line of code but i can't find the file
<mezquitale> arooni-mobile, are you using a dell studio 14?
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: It does not exist because you're not in right path. If it's on Desktop, do "cd ~/Desktop" then the commands.
<VSpike> arooni-mobile: try running alsamixer in a terminal and see if any channels are muted?
<jon_m21> the file is themer/main.c for emerald
<m1k3y> I have an acer aspire t180 (desktop) and i have keeps getting various errors during install and ideas?
<VSpike> jon_m21: so you want to patch the code and then rebuild the package?
<jon_m21> ya
<davep> it appears that grub is failing to find the drive
<m1k3y> sorry im installing ubuntu 9.10
<AlaskanWonder> The partition tables of the following devices are changed:
<AlaskanWonder> SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)
<AlaskanWonder> could someone explain what that means
<VSpike> jon_m21: in the absence of anyone else offering advice, have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto for example?
<jon_m21> i'll check it out
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: but when i type ls is shows the file
<davep> amazing. it cant find a boot device...because the installer isnt giving it one
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: and it is green
<Shwack> Is there anyway I can find out the location of the icon file a folder is using? For some reason all my folder icons work fine except those in my ftp:// folder
<davep> lilo complains about the wrong number of args
<mezquitale> davep, please post your question all in one line so that everyone can follow
<davep> alright, i'll re state
<davep> how do i manually install grub?
<Oilut> Can anybody tell me how to execute a .bin file?
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: You're misspelling the filename.  Use tab to autocomplete instead of spelling out everything.
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: cool will try
<Shwack> Why do I need to type./  before executing some programs?
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: didnt work.... even with tab
<maco> Shwack: because its in the current directory and the current directory is not in $PATH
<angelus> ./ = this directory/
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: What error?
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: i just installed ubuntu
<Shwack> maco: thank you, what is $path
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: same error, bash: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory
<maco> Shwack: the list of directories to check to find executables
<maco> Shwack: try it "echo $PATH"
<Oilut> bash: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory
<Shwack> maco: thank you - I'm assuming i could edit this list and put the directory then
<Oilut> tulio@tuliolap:~/programas$ ls AdobeAIRInstaller.bin  Synquest.air tulio@tuliolap:~/programas$ ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin  bash: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory
<kevdog> maco: You really have patience -- I'll give you that!
<maco> Shwack: yes, you can set a different value for it in ~/.bashrc
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: "sudo ./AdobeAirInstaller.bin" ?
<Shwack> maco: do you know how I can find the location of the icon a folder is using?
<Shwack> maco thank you very much
<maco> Shwack: no idea, i dont use gnome
<Shwack> k
<Shwack> if I did killall gnome would i be in trouble?
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: command not found.....
<Shwack> I just want to refresh all icons
<maco> Shwack: yes you would
<leaf-sheep> Shwack: Somewhere in /usr/share -- I believe.
<maco> Shwack: gnome is your whole desktop
<Shwack> leaf-sheep: i found the icon file and changed it accordingly, now I need to refresh icons in folders because the change is not happening
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/06/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu/
<Shwack> lol i type killall gnome anyway and it said gnome: no process found   hopefully it idiot proofed me
<TheCheeze> Shwack are you on karmic?
<Shwack> TheCheeze: Yes
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: cool thanks
<shaneprice[GGA]> Ok..
<TheCheeze> Shwack you can set the hotkeys to restart gnome by using ctrl-alt-backspace in the keyboard layout menu
<maco> Shwack: what TheCheeze is suggesting would log out out
<leaf-sheep> Shwack: The sure solution would be to restart gdm or log out.
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: i did sudo chmod.,.... is it the problem?
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: No.
<shaneprice[GGA]> now...Compaq D510SFF, Intel Itegrated graphics...works fine with 9.04...but freezes at random with 9.10...have to hard reboot to get it to comeback up. Seems like a huge problem, but I don't see a fix after a month.
<i_is_broke> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: damn will try to redownload the file
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: Chmod -- Change the permissions.
<Paddy_NI> shaneprice[GGA], My girlfriends does the same
<Shwack> i've already tried killall gnome-panel
<Paddy_NI> I am desperate for a solution
<shaneprice[GGA]> Paddy_NI it is really irritating me since it seems to be happening alot...especially from all the bug reports filed...but there is no solution from Canonical yet...that is disheartening.
<TheCheeze> i am in need of some GRUB help please. I was usung Karmic (upgraded from jaunty) quite nicely until a kernel upgrade. now it hangs on boot with a GRUB Error 25. Can anyone help fix this? Will upgrading to Grub2 fix this? If so how can I do it without being in GNOME to start with?
<Shwack> killall nautilus worked
<Paddy_NI> shaneprice[GGA], I have a feeling it cannot be far away yet I still understand what you mean
<message144> Hi, if I want to mount an external harddrive as ecryptfs, in my /etc/fstab file, in addition to specifying the type as ecryptfs, do I also need to specify the lowlevel fs type as ext3 somewhere?
<Paddy_NI> shaneprice[GGA], It has soured my gfs experience with linux thus far
<mezquitale> TheCheeze, looks like you have to reinstall grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: do you have any idea of what might be happening??? I really dont know.. Ubuntu is installed here for 30 minutes only
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: Err? Did you not read the website and ran the commands?
<shrikant> hi
<TheCheeze> mezquitale would will the steps listed here work to upgrade to grub2 from grub 1.5 on a karmic system upgraded from jaunty? http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: i can change the permissions but it keeps saying "sudo: unable to execute ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory"
<TheCheeze> mezquitale i tried the steps listed on that site but it errored out (i cant pastebin since i cannot boot unfortunately)
<alankila> Oilut: that may be because the first line of the program contains instruction to invoke a script interpreter you don't have. It's a confusing kind of error.
<AegNuddel> If I can't change the virtual size of my desktop, is there any such thing as a scrollbar on the desktop, so I can see the bottom of the windows THAT way?
<shrikant> i am trying to install chromos on 9.10 i have downloaded image how do i use that image
<alankila> Or you don't have a file by that name in the current directory. :)
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: again. the ls command lists the file, and it is green and I am using tab to autocomplete the filename
<dyz> hi i have a question: when i plug in a usb hard drive nautilus tries to mount all the partitions. how do i stop this and manually mount the partitions (and pick which ones to mount)?
<mimcpher> With Upstart, how do I disable X starting at boot?
<alankila> Or third: the application may be an actual binary (not a script) and references a library you do not have installed.
<DarkSpirit> Hey. I just need a link to a website which shows which software Ubuntu comes preinstalled with.
<speme> mimcpher: Using failsafe mode
<mezquitale> TheCheeze, so you began having problems after you upgraded to karmic from jaunty?!?  can you boot up to a command line mode?
<alankila> Oilut: so what is the first line of the AdobeAirInstaller.bin? Use a commaned like "head -n 1 xxx.sh" to find out.
<angelus> Oilut try > sudo /home/<YOURUSERNAME>/Desktop/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin <
<Ziber> or just $HOME/whatever.bin
<alankila> ok, just checked it myself. It's a binary program, not a script. And it doesn't depend on anything special. And downloading it & running works just fine here, it seems.
<mcurran> Anyone know how to have grub1 pass back the boot process to grub2 - so if we have a karmic install and an older distro and we pass boot to grub1 and then want to come back to karmic's bootloader, what would the menu.lst entry have to look like
<ubuntu> when im installing 9.10 "ubiquity" crashes at about 80% of install then the install fails any ideas?
<Oilut> angelus: didnt work =/
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: Delete the BIN file and try this -- "cd ~/Desktop ; wget http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/latest/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin ; sudo chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin"
<TheCheeze> mezquitale no it was running fine for quite a while after the upgrade/ the problems started today after i installe da kernel upgrade from the package manager and did not get to shutdown properly due to apower loss
<Oilut> alankila: head -n 1 xxx.sh may it be .bin?
<alankila> Oilut: forget about it.
<TheCheeze> mezquitale and i cannot boot to anything. it hangs at "loading grub" and errors out with "error 25" after a while
<grand> hi
<alex__> Can anyone help me with a system which is powercycling since installing uswsusp?
<Sierradump> I have some .deb packages on my mac (older .debs I saved from PPA source).  I would like to use them.  I copied them to a USB stick and have the USB stick in my Ubuntu Machine... How do I access a USB drive from terminal (its a no-gui server install)
<mezquitale> TheCheeze, I would reinstall grub and hopefully you can boot, I have never done that, you can ask again and hopefully someone has done that before or you can search through the forums
<TheCheeze> mezquitale i plan on tryin gto reinstall grub, the problem lies in figuring out how to
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: 01:07:59 (219.23 KB/s) - `AdobeAIRInstaller.bin' saved [13745012/13745012]  sudo: unable to execute ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory
<Oilut> damn
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: "sudo chmod +x *.bin" ? Try that.
<leaf-sheep> Oilut: Run "pwd" and what path does it display.
<K-Rich> hi all
<alankila> Oilut: if you do "ldd AdobeAIRInstaller.bin", does it report any file as "not found"?
<Oilut> leaf-sheep: i will try to restart.... one minute
<Oilut> alankila: it sais not a dynamic executable
<alankila> Hmm. I see.
<Oilut> the file is in /home/tulio/programas and i am running the commands from there
<alankila> what exactly does it claim it to be: "file AdobeAIRInstaller.bin", then?
<alankila> it was a dynamic executable here
<Oilut> alankila: that is all it sais
<alankila> installed fine, but I don't think it actually worked. At least the uninstaller failed.
<alankila> Oilut: no. Execute "file AdobeAIRInstaller.bin".
<Oilut> alankila: ok
<Quan-Time> anyone got a laptop and a trackpad ? i cant for the life of me get gsynaptics working
<Oilut> AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Oilut> alankila: 32BIT DAMN!
<alankila> okay, so it's a 32-bit executable and you're on 64-bit system. That's why ldd didn't recognize it for you, I guess. It's stupid in that way.
<alankila> perhaps you are missing something like ia32-libs package?
<Oilut> I have to find a installer for 64bits right? but i dont think it has darn it
<didi> Does someone runs xmonad at Karmic? Here it doesn't run.
<Oilut> alankila: how do i get the packages necessary?
<alankila> Oilut: you're jumping to conclusions. I just installed the 32-bit AIR thingy on my 64-bit system. It installed, at the very least. But I don't think it quite worked.
<trism> Oilut: perhaps try http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/408/kb408084.html#Installing_AIR_1.5_on_64-bit_Ubuntu_7.10__8.04_and_9.04
<davep> trying lilo.
<JerVA> I just changed ubuntu to xubuntu - I have issue with wine - said it is broken package
<Oilut> trism: thanks
<davep> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sda")
<davep> there is no raid.
<davep> what does this mean?
<JerVA> I did look in synpatic package manager but it doesn't do anything - I did uninstall/install
<Oilut> alankila: try to install this http://www.synquest.com.br/download/release/Synquest.air
<alankila> yeah I saw that complain about libadobecertstore.so
<JerVA> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<alankila> Oilut: nah, it didn't work. But that page you were given contains a command that looks like it's probably useful.
<alankila> anyway, I already uninstalled the thing.
<Sierradump> Can anyone help me figure out to access a USB stick from terminal?  I need to copy some files from the USB Stick to my Ubuntu home directory.  Thank you.
<didi> !xmonad
<maco> !info xmonad | did
<ubottu> did: xmonad (source: xmonad): A lightweight X11 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-5 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<maco> didi  ^
<alankila> installing applications in linux is such a heap-of-fun. :D
<AegNuddel> hmm I have ubuntu and apparently the gnome theme.  I need to do one of three things.  Either shrink my desktop items (everything!), change my virtual resolution, or put scroll bars on the windows so I can see the bottoms...Can anyone help me?
<Scunizi> Sierradump: type in terminal.. cd /media .. then type .. ls to get a directory listing.. one of those will be your usb stick.. typicaly.. then just cd <name>
<alankila> especially if they aren't done precisely as the open-source community wants them done. *sigh*
<AegNuddel> Scrollbars could be on the individual applications or desktop itself.
<didi> maco: It is not running here. It just hang at the gdm screen. :-/
<Sierradump> Scunizi - THANK YOU!!!  Will that also show me my CD Rom drive (was tyring to find that the other day.)
<Zzarkc> I'm having a problem with my wireless networking. It worked before upgrading to Karmic (I did a fresh install since I was still back on 8.10). I am using a WUSB54G adapter to connect to an Airport Extreme using WPA2 security encryption. I used ndiswrapper beforehand to connect, but I've heard that my adapter should work regardless. Oh, I can see my network, it just won't connect after I type in my password. Any ideas?
<JerVA> Anybody - how do I repair the broken package - wine 1.2?
<maco> didi: did you setup a ~/.xmonad/xmonad.hs based on the ones xmonad.org offers?
<didi> maco: No.
<Scunizi> Sierradump: /media is where your partitions and usb sticks are mounted.. yes
<maco> didi: do that
<maco> didi: it needs to be configured to work
<didi> maco: I will.
<Oilut> alankila: witch command?
<didi> maco: Thank you.
<Sierradump> Scunizi thank you!
<Scunizi> Sierradump: cd /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<alankila> the one about libadobecertstore.so. I guarantee you need to execute at least that much. Probably more.
<Scunizi> Sierradump: :)  np
<alankila> once you have it installed. I think you need some 32-bit support. I'm not sure why you wouldn't have it already, since it just worked for me. But I don't know, try executing "apt-get install ia32-libs" and see if that helps
<alankila> if it says it's already installed then there's no benefit from the command.
<davep> it appears that lilo cannot install from within a chroot, because the dev files for the drive arent there.
<david_> hello. how do i make sure the ati drivers are loaded and working correctly?
<Oilut> trism: the webpage tells to install a i386.deb file but it wont run here.... its AMD Turion X2
<Shwack> david_: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<david_> Shwack, it doesnt show anything
<Shwack> david_: There is a package you can get that will help you install the correct ati drivers - somebody in this room should know if you are patient and wait here.
<david_> ok
<david_> do you know the name of the package?
<Shwack> Does anybody know which package it is that you get to help with ati drivers?
<alankila> Oilut: you are wrong. 64-bit systems retain backwards compatibility to 32-bit program code. However, all applications and libraries and whatever else support infrastructure needs to be in place before the apps will work.
<Scunizi> david_: have you fully updated your system?
<david_> Scunizi, i installed it this morning and then updated it all
<Shwack> david_: True, I needed to fully update before installing graphics drivers
<alankila> that page you were linked to is basically a long sequence of instructions for installing enough 32-bit support so that adobe air will work
<david_> i have everything updated, update manager doesnt show anything
<Oilut> alankila: i will try to open the .deb file then
<mdkess> So OpenOffice.org seems to have made up its own keyboard layout, and now I can't type < > and other such characters.
<mdkess> Any idea why? The layout is correct in other programs
<Scunizi> david_: if you know what card you have google it with ubuntu.. like <model number> ubuntu 9.10 .. you should get references telling you if your card is compatible or not.. not all ati cards are compatible
<Oilut> alankila: it said ` wrong architeture i386` =/
<Oilut> I think i am going to bed
<Oilut> haha
<david_> Scunizi, i will look
<trism> Oilut: *shrugs* no idea, I don't have a 64bit system, that was just an adobe support document I found, thought it might work
<alankila> Oilut: ah, your attempt to install it failed? Still, that means you tried to install a 32-bit package not meant for 64-bit system.
<alankila> I guarantee you can have 32-bit packages also on 64-bit system, but I guess they lie in dpkg metadata that they are for amd64 and they anyway install 32-bit files on the system.
<Quan-Time> anyone have gsynaptics and trackpad experience ?
<Shwack> david_: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center  >   Search for  "Envy"
<alankila> plus if all else fails there is the option --force-architecture.
<Oilut> anybody use a technical analisis software for trading??
<trism> Oilut: uh, if you read that page, it doesn't tell you to install the deb, it says to extract it
<Shwack> I would try Envy first
<alankila> but it's a stupid thing to do so I wouldn't do it
<Scunizi> Oilut: there is a library you're suppose to install in 64 bit so you can load 32 bit programs.. unfortunatly I've forgotten what the name is :(
<mdkess> It seems to have chosen its own language settings, but google isn't turning anything up
<Oilut> trism: yes....i thout about it hehe
<AegNuddel> What does Compiz mean by button 5 etc.?
<Ben64> I'm on Hardy Heron, but I've got Firefox 3.5. It takes a VERY long time usually to close, and my cpu monitor shows I/O activity. What is Firefox doing? How can I make it faster?
<kain_> hi all, i need help installing Karmic on a sata drive
<Shwack> AegNuddel: Mouse button 5 ? One on the side ?
<AegNuddel> I don't have 5 mouse buttons
<Scunizi> kain_: that shouldn't make any difference.. what's happening?
<maco> Ben64: lookup some about cleaning up firefox's sqlite databases
<EntropyMonster> got tired of firefox's bloat. so i fired it
<dinkie> can someone tell me what all to blacklist to completely remove any ar5008 support so i can use ndiswrapper. it seems no matter what i blacklist on reboot its still showing the interface.
<Shwack> AegNuddel: It might be that your button 4 is communicating on the default button 5 channel
<maco> Ben64: it stores history and bookmarks and such in databases and is writing them out. occasionally cleaning them up makes it faster
<kain_> the installation doesn't see my sata drive
<kain_> when it comes to partition
<davep> well that's odd
<Ben64> maco: got a place i should start? or just google?
<AegNuddel> I only have 2
<davep> the installer attempts to install grub/lilo from within a chroot - without the dev files
<davep> hence, there is no way it could work
<AegNuddel> I can't initiate things when I don't know how
<Shwack> AegNuddel: Don't know what to tell you then - I wouldn't worry about it though
<Scunizi> kain_: ouch.. there is a bug about that with a very limited number of drives.. sounds like you have the bug
<maco> Ben64: http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2009/07/vacuum-your-firefox-databases-for-better-performance/
<alankila> AegNuddel: buttons 4 and 5 are wheel up/down events.
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/155359/
<AegNuddel> I'm trying to set it up so I can see the rest of my desktop
<disappearedng> can someone explain to me what to do when aptitude returns this? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/155359/
<kain_> the problem is, i had ubuntu 9.10 32 bit on it from an upgrade of 9.04
<Ben64> maco: awesome, gonna try it
<maco> Ben64: or here http://www.gettingclever.com/2008/06/vacuum-your-firefox-3.html has a command to do all of them at once on linux (mozilla only gives one like that for windows)
<kain_> i was able to install ubuntu on my sata drive before
<Ben64> ooh
<kain_> i just don't remember how
<AegNuddel> bah thing still won't do anything
<Scunizi> kain_: are you trying 64 bit now? or just reinstalling 9.10 32bit?
<kain_> oops, ya, trying 645
<kain_> 64 bit
<Scunizi> kain_: the gnome versioin or kde version?
<kain_> gnome
<Ben64> before -- -rw-r--r-- 1 ben64 108M 2009-12-06 21:29 places.sqlite
<androver> small problem: i was doing a do-release-upgrade from a terminal within xwindows, and the screensaver turned on, and now typing into the unlock dialog doesn't work, so I can't get back to the upgrade process...is there any way to connect to the upgrade process from a tty?
<Scunizi> kain_: you might want to try the kde version (kubuntu) .. I've read that there can be some significant differences in installing them on some machines.
<dinkie> hrm anyone?
<johnfg> hi guys
<kain_> Scunizi : hmmm, i'll check it out, i've never tried kubuntu, i really liked ghome
<kain_> gnome*
<alankila> androver: no, but if it is quiescent it should be safe to kill it. You can recover the database to consistent state with dpkg --configure -a, which it suggests, and then finish. Do not reboot in any circumstance right now.
<davep> amazing. install size cut down to half by removing openoffice and all the junk it installed. im going to say it's a bug that it installed despite NO x11 environment
<johnfg> I did what the grub2 wiki suggested, but it made no difference with my problem.
<Shwack> can't right click on my desktop
<johnfg> When I go to boot, the system just hangs at the grub prompt.
<alankila> having a half-finished dpkg update is almost surefire way to boot into broken system. I had to fix one stupid guy's machine twice because he kept on rebooting before updates finished.
<Shwack> johnfg: that happened to my friend !
<johnfg> I did see that others are having the same problem and were expressing the wish to go back to grub 1.5.
<Oilut> trism: tulio@tuliolap:~/programas$ ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin  Error loading the runtime (libsmime3.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<Oilut> trism: ALMOSTTT hehe
<Scunizi> kain_: I've been using gnome for 5 years. but have been running kubuntu in a vm.. I like it.. it's a different kind of polish and flexibility.. lots of the program names are different but in essense it's the same system.. once installed you might be able to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to restore gnome
<johnfg> Shwack, Did you friend fix or get the problem fixed?
<david_> Shwack, i installed envy, but when i go to Applications-System Tools-EnvyNG nothing happens
<androver> alankila: so is the dpkg process the one I should kill?
<Shwack> johnfg: I dont think so
<alankila> androver: I'd start from the apt-get process. Usually the grandparent is the safest one to select for termination.
<Shwack> david_: i'm not familiar with using it , only that i've seen it suggested here
<AegNuddel> How do I access GDM?
<Shwack> david_: Try checking documentation for it
<androver> alankila: I don't see an apt-get process, just the dpkg
<alankila> well, okay... I kinda expected there to be one
<alankila> I *guess* you can just kill that, especially if it isn't doing anything.
<maco> AegNuddel: log out and you're staring at it
<androver> ok, thanks
<Oilut> trism: any idea?
<AegNuddel> oh
<Oilut> alankila: any idea?
<AegNuddel> hm
<AegNuddel> will have to look
<Oilut> ulio@tuliolap:~/programas$ ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin  Error loading the runtime (libsmime3.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<alankila> Oilut: no, I haven't seen that. What did you do?
<david_> Shwack, it doesnt even start...
<maco> AegNuddel: gdm is the login screen
<Oilut> alankila: i did what they told on this page http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/408/kb408084.html#Installing_AIR_1.5_on_64-bit_Ubuntu_7.10__8.04_and_9.04
<david_> anyone know how to use envy?
<Scunizi> !envy | david_
<ubottu> david_: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Oilut> alankila: is it better for me to install a 32 version?
<Oilut> is there a real difference between both?
<alankila> Oilut: less problems, I guess, if you use 32-bit systems. 64 bits ain't all it's cracked to be, as you have seen personally.
<Oilut> alankila: haha understood
<jozefk> anybody here using imagemagick?
<Oilut> will begin the downlolad now, then =D
<Scunizi> jozefk: probably lots of us.. what's the question?
<david_> Scunizi, so i gotta get the gtk version, i proibably have qt
<jozefk> i'm wandering if I can do changes on all images in /folder and all subfolders as well?
<Scunizi> david_: envy isn't supprted here.. or anywhere..
<androver> alankila: it seems to be chugging along again, thanks!
<alankila> more seriously, 64 bits adds another layer of errors. Open source stuff desperately needs repeatability, elimination of configurations, to make simpler deployment.
<Scunizi> jozefk: should be able to .. there are command line switches to use it.. man imagemagick and then there are also lots of good tutorials on the web
<alankila> the minor benefit from 64-bit for some special-purpose expert users is hardly the reason to just offer 64-bit systems to end users. One should treat them as properly dangerous.
<Oilut> thanks everybody trism alankila leaf-sheep I am going to bed!
<maco> i dont think 64bit is dangerous. simply not a lot of proprietary software vendors support it. that's their problem, though. just use free software.
<jozefk> command line switches? hmm maybe I'd ask in bash channel
<alankila> it's not just proprietary
<JoeSomebody> installing adobe flash in ff, anything wrong with doing it?
<maco> jozefk: to go through subdirectories and operate on files in them, you probably want the "find" command
<dinkie> anyone on my wifi issue?
<kain_> Scunizi : i would really prefer to stay with gnome :(
<__skyl__> is there a way to --purge and then reinstall?
<JoeSomebody> is it bad in any way?
<alankila> if you like java programming, until this year you did not have but server vm meaning slow startup. If you'd like C# programming, you'd find that all new VM features are ported last to 64-bit if at all. If you want to browser the web with firefox, there's no javascript JIT for you even today in that browser.
<alankila> 64 bits SUCK.
<maco> JoeSomebody: the package flashplugin-nonfree should cover you
<jozefk> ah ok i see, i need to use find together with mogrify
<ten80p> sweet_sarah_jane: i liked pidgin alot, been using it on all my machines even windows :P I dunno why i dont like kubuntu :)
<Scunizi> kain_: if kde installs then you can install gnome and uninstall kde :).. it's the installation that your after.. if one won't do it and the other will .. well... it's just another way of skinning a cat.
<maco> alankila: um ive been using 64bit with java for a year and a half, so... no. maybe that was just with sun java? there are other jvms
<JoeSomebody> maco thx
<Voss> ubuntu should move to 32/64 hybrid like mac os/x instead of creating two separate versions
<jeeves_Moss> how can I cure "SuexecUserGroup directive requires SUEXEC wrapper"?
<kain_> Scunizi : ok, well how would i install gnome and uninstall kde?
<maco> Voss: when you figure out how to make debs half the size so it can still fit on a CD, sure
<alankila> maco: right. Let's just drop this topic before it gets out of hand. I'm too tired to argue about it. The loss of compatibility compared to basically zero benefit of 64-bit is what irritates me about it.
<dinkie> i don't mind 64bit. i myself have not had any issues with it on my 3 lappys. other then wifi issues always bit rate related tho.
<Scunizi> kain_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install gnome and then.. (I'll have ubottu send you a link to remove kde.)
<Scunizi> !puregnome | kain_
<ubottu> kain_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<kain_> thx
<Scunizi> sure :)
<alankila> Voss: someone suggested fatelf format for linux recently. Just make one file support as many architectures as necessary. I'd think that is a good idea, or at least better one than this /lib32 /usr/lib32 stuff we got now. It'd be great to eliminate paths as one source of problems, and have smart installers that can just layer new architectures on top of existing files
<joshritger> I installed from a mini cd and installed network-manager, I also installed ndiswrapper and the driver for my wifi card, It connects but I don't get an ip adress, can anyone think of any reason that would be?
<thinktyler> Just wanted to thank anybody who helps, contributes, or works on any flavor of Ubuntu. Have a good day.
<alankila> so you can do dpkg -i foobar_i386.deb and if there was already foobar_amd64.deb the files would just fuse together
<alankila> and no point to check/complain about mismatch in architecture because it isn't a problem. All you need to track is that requisite dependencies are already installed for that architecture.
<Tek-5-8-6> Im Just installed Ubuntu for the first time and just need to know how I can have my extra hard drives perm mounted so I dont have to re-mount after every re-boot
<monkfish> in a bash script how can i assign current working directory to a variable
<Scunizi> !fstab | Tek-5-8-6
<ubottu> Tek-5-8-6: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<geirha> monkfish: It already is. "$PWD"
<Tek-5-8-6> great, thanks for the help
<jeeves_Moss> how can I cure "SuexecUserGroup directive requires SUEXEC wrapper"?
<blubaustin> Hello.
<kain_> Scunizi : i read somewhere that i can install ubuntu from a usb flash?
<monkfish> geirha thanks
<blubaustin> ya.. u can install ubuntu from a flash drive, using unetbootin.
<Scunizi> kain_: yep.. but if you're having problems with a cd that won't change with flash
<dinkie> alright thanks for the normal lack of help i always get here i'll go back to reading for a few days till i figure it out. ya know for such a large community the support really is not 2 great. later peeps.
<geirha> !usb | kain_
<ubottu> kain_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nullp0inter> im trying to install ubuntu text based install and i got 'debootstrap warning': file://cdrom/pol/main/u/util-linux/bsdutils_2.16-1ubuntu5_i386.deb was corrupt
<ten80p> I cant get to connect to remote desktop, it asks for the password then its black screen
<nullp0inter> ten80p: click on the black screen
<nullp0inter> or rather in it
<Scunizi> ten80p: if you have the password then click in the black screen..
<ten80p> I have tried clicking on the black screen, I also tried it on windows using TightVNC and it stopped at "loading initial screen"
<nightcrow> hello
<nightcrow> how can i check the uid of the last member of a group
<nightcrow> ie. the highest uid of that group
<nightcrow> i want to add some samba users
<nightcrow>  useradd KO-TRD03$ -g 500 -u 602
<geirha> nullp0inter: Sounds like a bad burn. Have you tried the "check cd for defects" option in the boot menu+
<nightcrow> but i need to find the last uid of groups 'computers'
<blubaustin> usually.. to add samba users.
<blubaustin> you have to add the user, just a normal user
<blubaustin> then add the user
<nightcrow> true blubaustin
<blubaustin> using the smbuser command
<blubaustin> or something like that
<blubaustin> I froget.
<blubaustin> forget*
<FloodBot1> blubaustin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightcrow> ill help u in a moment
<nightcrow> sec
<sofyan> hello
<nullp0inter> geirha: i just burned it on a brand new cd..
<geirha> nullp0inter: Errors still happen. Burning at a lower speed usually helps.
<kapu> why does xscreensaver use a picture of a flame in a lot of the available screensavers? I would like to replace the flame picture in "maz" with something else. So far I cannot find any relevant info. any ideas?
<kapu> "maze"
<Quan-Time> my touchpad is being screwy.. its NOT recognising as a synaptic pad, and tpconfig Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]..   help anyone ? thats as far as i ca get on the forums
<nullp0inter> geirha: 6x speed ok?
<mcurran> anyone here now how to use hydra
<themiddleman> my UFW log says this for a blocked port, the ip is 192.168.1.161, what is the IP?  Dec  6 21:49:42 robsweb kernel: [863472.804241] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0d:3a:55:70:be:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.161 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=148 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=39420 PROTO=UDP SPT=1026 DPT=1900 LEN=128
<themiddleman> I mean what is the port
<Tek-5-8-6> ubottu: From reading the website on fstab, Do I need to edit the fstab file simular to editing a windows registry or more like editing a windows file in word pad ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geirha> nullp0inter: Sounds good, and choose to verify the cd after burning (if there is such an option in your burning app)
<steev> themiddleman: SPT= source port, DPT= destination port
<steev> so, port 1900
<Scunizi> themiddleman: looks like 1026 1900 & 128 but I could be wrong.. do you have a networked printer on your LAN?
<themiddleman> Steev: brillant, thanks
<bastidrazor> Tek-5-8-6: you can use any text editor.. gedit for a graphical editor
<__skyl__> where can I get the default /etc/vim/vimrc
<Tek-5-8-6> ok, I know nothing about Linux so bear with me
<Guest63500> Flannel .. are u hare?
<|biovore|> __skyl__: did you delete the ony that came with the distro?
<gantrixx> what are PPAs?
<Scunizi> Tek-5-8-6: fstab is a text file.. not a registry.. so to edit gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gantrixx> and how do you use them?
<BioVor3> gantrixx: there an external repository
<__skyl__> BioVor3, it's blown away beyond recognition.. that's what I want to get back
<oorah> i learned a good karmic bug workaround woohoo
<BioVor3> __skyl__: have you tried to reinstall the vim package?
<gantrixx> BioVor3, so how do I add a PPA to apt-get?
<BioVor3> gantrixx: well you can create a file in /etc/apt/sources.d/ or you can do in the synaptic there is a add repo option.
<kapu> :q!
<Tek-5-8-6> Scunizi: Thanks
<__skyl__> BioVor3, yeah, I can't see that does anything
<nightcrow> does anyone know the answer to my question
<Scunizi> Tek-5-8-6: np
<nightcrow> how can i check the uid of the last member of a group
<nightcrow> i want to add some samba users
<nightcrow> but i need to find the last uid of groups 'computers'
<nightcrow>  useradd KO-TRD03$ -g 500 -u 602
<FloodBot1> nightcrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightcrow> sorry
<__skyl__> can someone paste me the default /etc/vim/vimrc or tell  me how I would go about finding it?
<geirha> nightcrow: IFS=:, read -a grp < <(getent group computers); getent passwd "${grp[@]:3}"
<BioVor3> __skyl__: http://files.biometal-servers.com/vimrc  <-- thats what I have in mine
<nightcrow> geirha: har di har!!#
<nightcrow> not funny
<ubuntu> sda3: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features -- obviously having issues mounting a drive, trying to save some backup and reinstall, workaround?
<geirha> nightcrow: It shows you the passwd entries of all the members in that group
<nightcrow> hmmm
<HiTek88> hello, its been a while since I have been in here or played with linux but my mac crashed and I need to retreave some data off the hd. I have the ubuntu livecd booted and ready to go, and know the mac partition on it is /dev/sda2. I had forgoten the command to mont the partition. can anyone help me out with this, thanks
<ericdb> Can anyone help me figure out why my CPU scaling monitor (panel applet) will only change the frequency of one of my 2 cores?
<nightcrow> i just need the id geirha
<ubuntu> @hitek mount /dev/sda2 /media/asdf
<ubuntu> @hitek first create /media/asdf
<Quan-Time> my touchpad is being screwy.. its NOT recognising as a synaptic pad, and tpconfig Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]..   help anyone ? thats as far as i can get on the forums, help wise
<geirha> nightcrow: getent passwd "${grp[@]:3}" | cut -d: -f3 | sort -n
<HiTek88> ubuntu I tried that, but there doesnt seem to be any data in the folder
<DarkSpirit> Hey is there an free open source accounting software for Ubuntu?
<BioVor3> gantrixx: under synaptic, Settings | Repositories
<ubuntu> @darkspirit gnucash
<BioVor3> gantrixx: Under the other software Tab.. add you PPA repo there..
<DarkSpirit> There is Grisbi too and HomeCash
<DarkSpirit> Whcih is better?
<DarkSpirit> Sorry. I am trying to do my coursework and it's about Ubuntu.
<HiTek88> ubuntu gparted even says the mont point is the folder I mounted it to
<ubuntu> never heard of grisbi, or homecash; plenty of articles in gnucash(what i use)
<DarkSpirit> Can it creates invoices like to pay employees?
<ubuntu> Yup, http://svn.gnucash.org/docs/guide/bus-ar-invoices1.html
<Clueless2> how do I find out what server we're ON right now?
<DarkSpirit> FreeNode
<DarkSpirit> do /whois Clueless2
<Clueless2> DarkSpirit .. good evening once again ..
<Tiders> Why is #wine invite only
<ubuntu> livecd will not let me mount win7 partition, how can i access my files? knoppix let me mount it, but couldn't backup to another drive due to outdated ntfs-3g software.
<lstarnes> Tiders: you want #winehq
<DarkSpirit> Clueless2: It's morning here.
<DarkSpirit> lol
<BioVor3> Tiders: need to be registered?
<Clueless2> Darkspirit... Linux's apps are mostly free .. why don't people realize that? instead they went to Microsoft?  I guess there aren't many supports out there right?
<Clueless2> DarkSpirit .. ;-) hehehe
<Clueless2> it's 11:14PM Eastern Time Zone (USA)
<lstarnes> BioVor3: if you need to be registered, the error message will say so
<BioVor3> I could join it no problem.. probably because I was registered..
<DarkSpirit> Clueless2: Most of the software I got (inc Win7) I got for free.
<DarkSpirit> All legal.
<evolio_> hi guys
<DarkSpirit> Most of the software I use are freeware.
<evolio_> i am trying to use a ZTE MF622 modem with 9.10
<DarkSpirit> Win7 I got from Uni :D
<Clueless2> DarkSpirit .. well ..i'm talking about server crap
<DarkSpirit> I got 2 copies :D. Man I love x64 and x86 version.
<evolio_> it just shows up as a 'cd drive' (mass storage) and i can't get networkmanager to recognise it
<lstarnes> BioVor3: #wine is a forwarding channel
<DarkSpirit> Don't know much about server
<BioVor3> rgr
<DarkSpirit> Back to coursework.
<ubuntu> besides, only used win7 because it came on my desktop and it addressed the 4gb limitations of XP
<ubuntu> and only used windows because Guild Wars...
<DarkSpirit> Win7 is nice. Way better than Vista and XP.
<ubuntu> guyfawkes is now know as anonymous
<DarkSpirit> Win7 = Vista minus a lot of bloat.
<DarkSpirit> It's what happened with FF 3 to FF 3.5
<DarkSpirit> Hopefully next FF more things are gotten rid off.
<GuyFawkes> Hahaha. I am not anonymous….or am I?
<freetard> anyone play heroes of newerth here
<ubuntu> went from mdwright to guyfawkes...and you understood the reference? yeah you are.
<ubuntu> aaaaaaaaaaaand hes gone.
<DarkSpirit> I would be on Kubuntu myself. But Win just makes things so much easier.
<evolio_> how do i install udev-extras on karmic?
<oorah> DarkSpirit, Win??
<BioVor3> evolio_: gui way to console way?
<DarkSpirit> Windows 7
<Quan-Time> mt touchpad is detecting as "Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=10	[XExtensionPointer]   as far as i can tell, how can i verify this ?? and change it is synaptic device ?
<evolio_> it says it can't find package
<evolio_> i'm using apt-get
<DarkSpirit> Like now. I tried to create a new user on Ubuntu. I had the only user it wouldn't let me.
<DarkSpirit> I had to use command line. Sudo bash then do it.
<BioVor3> evolio_: you see it on packages.ubuntu.com ?
<DarkSpirit> Nevermind I saw the "Click to make changes"
<DarkSpirit> Man I should sleep
<ackerlink> halo
<DarkSpirit> is it hard to get samba working with Ubuntu Server?
<DarkSpirit> Make an Ubuntu Server with Samba and clients connect to it
<BioVor3> DarkSpirit: nope. not really.. depends on what you call "hard"
<BioVor3> just depends on how you want to handle wins authentication
<DarkSpirit> BTW: Ubuntu 9.10 startup logo looks cool :D
<JoeSomebody> hello again, in xchat is there a way to show timestamps in 12 hour format?
<BioVor3> JoeSomebody: there is..  but I don't remember what it is..
<JoeSomebody> :)
<geirha> DarkSpirit: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<DarkSpirit> BioVor3: Can be setup within a hour and left to its own.
<JoeSomebody> good to know
<DarkSpirit> geirha: No Windows
<DarkSpirit> 10 PCs 1 Server. Server allows login.
<DarkSpirit> Like active directory
<outsyncof> hi
<BioVor3> DarkSpirit: want to use active directory for authentication?
<DarkSpirit> No. I want to use just Linux.
<DarkSpirit> Nevermind for now.
<DarkSpirit> I need to worry about that later.
<DarkSpirit> Right now so tired.
<BioVor3> DarkSpirit: so linux is a fileserver and uses its local users authentication is fairly straite forward.
<DarkSpirit> Cool
<bobby65433> hi all
<geirha> DarkSpirit: And the link I showed you covers that
<DarkSpirit> I wanted to say I am a vampire (as in I do things at night) however I just realised that could be taken as I like Twilight. Damn that book has ruined Vampires.
<trendsetter37> yes it has lol
 * SirMoo nods.
<DarkSpirit> geirha: I mean Server has 10 accounts. When someone wants to login they cannot login locally. They got to login to the server. Like how Windows Server works. You logon to the domain
<outsyncof> Professor Bell?
<outsyncof> are you here
<geirha> DarkSpirit: Oh, that has nothing to do with samba.
<DarkSpirit> lol
<outsyncof> i summon thee
<DarkSpirit> What has that got to do with then?
<DarkSpirit> Riffage-: Hey
<outsyncof> hey professor bell
<outsyncof> how are you
<DarkSpirit> outsyncof: Trying to make a Twilight joke?
<Gambit-> hey chaps
<Gambit-> what's the correct virtualization tool to use for an XP guest on feisty?
<DarkSpirit> I hate referencing
<geirha> DarkSpirit: http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/server.html
<dtork> hey I was looking for the channel where kids just complain about their homework. Is that the fridge?
<kain_> Scunizi : r u still there?
<DarkSpirit> Isn't edubuntu for education
<DarkSpirit> I need it for a company
<DarkSpirit> dtork: Are you high?
<geirha> !ltsp | DarkSpirit
<ubottu> DarkSpirit: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<dtork> DarkSpirit, no, I'm talking about the ubuntu fridge...isn't that the offtopic channel?
<bobby65433> if i chgrp'd and chmod'd to root the dirs in my encrypted user directory, then rebooted my system... well now i can't access the encrypted files
<DarkSpirit> Thanks geirha
<Voss> If we want something developed more quickly we would go to ubuntu microwave and if we wanted something reworked we could go to ubuntu cuisinart ;-)
<arand> Gambit-: There are probably about ten alternatives, I'd go for Virtualbox due to simplicity, integration, (and price).
<orange_> In bash how do you specify you want to match everything but [0-9]?
<calebgodwin> anybody know anything about disk encryption?
<geirha> orange_: ''shopt -s extglob'', then ''echo !([0-9])''
<Gambit-> arand, noted.  What would you go with if price wasn't a factor?
<bobby65433> if i chgrp'd and chmod'd to root the dirs in my encrypted user directory, then rebooted my system... well now i can't access the encrypted files... any ideas?
<geirha> orange_: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<orange_> geirha: Thanks, I'll check out the link
<discopatrick> hello. i'm setting up an ubuntu VM to be accessed using remote desktop. i've done the basic stuff like "allow other users to view your desktop" etc... now i want to increase the screen size so it's closer to my display, but it won't let me go any bigger than 1176 x 885. Any idea how i increase this?
<rigel> what the crap do i have to do to get java browser plugins to work on karmic
<BioVor3> rigel: tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras yet?
<SirMoo> o.o Install it?
<rigel> BioVor3: yep
<geirha> !info sun-java6-plugin | rigel
<ubottu> rigel: sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<calebgodwin> ah finally an active channel
<demonspork> !hello | calebgodwin
<rigel> i should probably have explained. i've tried to install icedtea-plugin, sun-java6-plugin, and ubuntu-restricted-extras, and at no point have i been able to run the java web applet i need to use for my homework
<ubottu> calebgodwin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<puff> I just accidentally killed my entire session with an accidental control-alt-backspace.  Is there any way to disable that?
<rigel> i've restarted ff every time
<johnfg> So, any ideas how I can get around the grub problem so I can boot karmic?
<BioVor3> puff: I think it is disabled by default if your running gnome..
<calebgodwin> Can somebody help me with encrypting my hard drive?
<puff> BioVor3 I'm running gnome, and I can tell you it works fine.
<geirha> rigel: try: sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<puff> Does anybody grok dpkg and apt and etc deeply?
<rigel> geirha: no alternatives for anything
<portn0k> puff: ?
<calebgodwin> demonspork: hello
<SirMoo> ( repost of what I asked hours ago ) Alright, so I need to help getting sound on Ubuntu Studio ( Latest addition ). I had it for a while but it's suddenly gone away. Pulse Audio says it detects sound, but nothing is coming out of my laptop speakers. Laptop is Gateway MX8738 and I'm pretty sure the sound is STAC9250...
<albech> so often when i try to use my address book in evolution that has its data stored on ubuntuone i get an empty address book.. can anyone tell me why this is happening?
<puff> portn0k: I have two questions/problems involvin dpkg and apt and the etc.
<portn0k> puff: then ask!
<puff> portn0k Okay, so what does dpkg --set-selections change?
<BioVor3> puff: you running ubuntu 9.10?
<arand> Gambit-: It all depends on what the purpose is, and to be honest, I don't really know much beoynd some hobby virtualization really (distro testing, patch/bug/repackage testing etc.).. So I can pretty much just say that if you want to get into major virtualization virtualbox might lag behind, similarly I think latest vmware (free version?) might do 3D acceleration better (i.e. "at all").
<portn0k> puff: man dpkg | grep "--set-selections"
<geirha> rigel: It'll give some messages like that if you don't have all the java 6 pacakges (but you don't need all) so it's safe to ignore. Try restarting firefox again.
<puff> portn0k dpkg --set-selections just sets some flags, it doesn't actually install anyhting until you kick off the download-and-install part.  Hoewver, when i tried that, I ran itno some dependency conflicts.  I'd like to just revert the selections to whatever it was before I set them.
<j0n22> hey iam getting a weird error with dpkg,i am having jaunty
<j0n22> #
<j0n22> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-17-generic
<j0n22> #
<j0n22> cpio: ./etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> j0n22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> rigel: And see if this one loads http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<puff> BioVor8: Wtf?  I'm running jaunty... except I just checked lsb-release to get the exact version, and it says intrepid. I have no idea how...
<Digitalaxis> Hey everyone
<j0n22> FloodBot2: ok
<Digitalaxis> Hey can anyone answer a question
<puff> portn0k I know what th emangepage says about set-selections, if that answered my question I wouldn't have asked here.
<geirha> rigel: firefox also has a special page:  about:plugins   that displays which plugins are installed
<Digitalaxis> I was looking at some images where u can like zoom out your desktop to a cube
<Digitalaxis> and i downloaded compiz
<robert> i need to upgrade my bios and according to the msi site i have to be using windows to do that. is there a way out of this? lol
<Digitalaxis> enabled everything that looks like it should be
<Digitalaxis> but i cant get to the cube
<robert> i guess i can do it and put ubuntu right back on
<Digitalaxis> anyone know how i can?
<robert> Digitalaxis, you need 4 workspaces on the bottom right of the screen
<Digitalaxis> How do i do that?
<robert> however may workspaces you have will give you that many sides
<robert> right click
<DrDamnit> #Ubuntu
<robert> preferences
<Digitalaxis> Sorry new to ubuntu, used to slack
<rigel> i guess it's not seeing the plugin
<robert> change the number up or down
<rigel> the java plugin isnt listed here on the about:plugins page
<Digitalaxis> Ok now how do i like zoom out to see it as a cube
<robert> thats in the ccsm controls, you decide
<DrDamnit> Hi everyone... got a wild one for you: after letting Ubuntu sit for a couple of hours (its a laptop) without going into sleep mode, something kicks into hyperdrive on the laptop, and the screen will not stop painting / flashing. Any ideas?
<robert> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Digitalaxis> I have CCSM
<robert> why did ya leave slackware? if ok to ask, just curious
<robert> oh ok
<geirha> rigel: Just to confirm that it is installed: aptitude search sun-java6-plugin
<nytek_> Digitalaxis: ctrl + alt +leftmouseclick
<robert> open ccsm and set the keyboard commands
<Digitalaxis> 13 was a dissapointment
<maco> robert: thats kinda offtopic. wanna head to #ubuntu-offtopic for that?
<robert> lucky 13 lol
<maco> robert: the slackware bit i mean
<geirha> rigel: there should be an i at the start of the line
<robert> maco, i'm helping him at the same time, a little small talk is no biggy, chill lol
<Digitalaxis> I get that robert, but like, i dont know what should and shouldnt be enabled
<Digitalaxis> I may have done it wrong
<robert> Digitalaxis, thats up to you
<robert> you decide what the controls are
<robert> in the ccsm settings
<Shwack> Hello, I have set up Launchers with firefox -P username -no-remote            This works just fine except i cannot open more than 1 window.  Is there another way to do this where i can open up two windows?
<Digitalaxis> I guess what im saying is there is no "zoom out to cube" option
<Digitalaxis> so i dont know what to set
<geirha> Digitalaxis: If you go to System -> Prefernces -> Appearance -> Visual effects, then select Normal, it will reset the compiz-configuration to the default
<rigel> geirha: yep, it's installed
<robert> i need to upgrade my bios and according to the msi site i have to be using windows to do that. is there a way out of this? lol
<DrDamnit> DigitalAxis: what happens when you do ctrl+alt+down?
<Digitalaxis> brings up like a tab bar
<Digitalaxis> in the middle of my window
<Digitalaxis> with all 4 options
<robert> how do i upgrade my grub loader? i upgraded to karmic but don't know how to update the grub
<geirha> rigel: Ok, try closing firefox again, then type in a terminal: pgrep firefox    it should not output anything, if it does, firefox is still running
<geirha> rigel: and if so,   pkill firefox   to kill it
<blackman> robert: update-grub (or something like that; it's been a while since i've used debian)
<Digitalaxis> Any idea Dr?
<DrDamnit> DigitalAxis, how about holding the middle mouse button and moving the mouse (I think this is how to activate the cube zoom option... or it os somthing close).
<hylian> i was playing an old dos game and it put ubuntu in 640x480, and now the menu is so close together, i can't change my screen resolution back. i am using the nvidia driver, can someone tell me how to change my screen resolution without going into the menu?
<geirha> rigel: Clicking the X in the upper right corner doesn't necessarily close firefox. It only does that if it is the last firefox window open.
<itilious> anyone here know of something I can do to ubuntu to simply have an email notifcation icon appear upon new email?
<rigel> geirha: it's closed. did not have to kill it
<blackman> itilious: depends on your mail client
<robert> 2.6.31-16 the current grub?
<rzasharp> is it beta grub?
<DrDamnit>  Hi everyone... got a wild one for you: after letting Ubuntu sit for a couple of hours (its a laptop) without going into sleep mode, something kicks into hyperdrive on the laptop, and the screen will not stop painting / flashing. Any ideas? Only rebooting fixes it.
<robert> itilious, i use gmail, its browser based
<robert> rzasharp, i don't know
<robert> does the grub change automatically during upgrade?
<puff> So, no help on the dpkg question?
<blackman> robert: yes, grub gets updated during update
<robert> DrDamnit, i had the same problem, there's at least 2 ways to fix it lemme look brb
<rigel> still no java plugin
<geirha> rigel: :/  Then I'm out of ideas on what oculd be wrong
<robert> blackman, thanks
<JoeSomebody> hi , what is a good internet bandwdth monitor for this os?
<itilious> robert, i use thunderbird
<puff> Okay, here's a second question, can I get the package dependency info in a fairly structure fomrat? (structured enough that I can parse it and use it in a program).
<itilious> robert, how can i do it with simply a gmail account?
<karma_police> toast.net has a decent speed test
<puff> I have a little perl scrip that I put together that measures the size taken up by the files for each package.
<karma_police> speakeasy.org is a pretty good one also
<DrDamnit> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<demonspork> speedtest.net has a nice one that encompasses speakeasy and several other sites
<demonspork> also a nice ISP ranking system
<puff> Oh, also, is there any way to tell what files are added or changed after a package was installed, short of comparing it with the original package file?
<karma_police> i could care less about this but my gf buggin me bout it.. is there a fix for yoville and ubuntu yet?
<JoeSomebody> i am looking for a panel applet showing me upload and download speeds, anything like that?
<karma_police> is anyone in here familiar with yoville?
<robert> hey DrDamnit i found it
<robert> there are 2 ways that i know of
<robert> the first way i discovered is to just to remove power manager
<karma_police> i have checked the forums and have yet to find any workarounds
<foul_owl> anyone know how to generate 1 md5 hash for a folder and everything in the folder?
<DrDamnit> cool. I hate power management.
<robert> DrDamnit, the 2nd solution i learned is to remove gnome-power-manager and install kde's guidance-power-manager
<surgy> i just reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 and it went throught the whole installation fine and now it boots up to the point where you see the white ubuntu sign and it sets there for a minute and then the screen goes black and it does nothing.... can someone help please?
<robert> me personally i don't need power manager, but those that do can use the one for kde and it doesn't have the flickering problem
<robert> DrDamnit, lemme guess, you have an msi also?
<robert> or some other netbook?
<DrDamnit> Correct me if I am wrong, power management makes my laptop "green," right? I am an all on all the time kind of guy... so I don't think I'll need it.
<DrDamnit> HP nc6400
<karma_police> i have 9.10 on an acer aoa150.. runs great
<darlykaiser> good morning
<karma_police> i maxed the ram out to 1.5 tho
<maxus_> hi all
<surgy> i just reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 and it went throught the whole installation fine and now it boots up to the point where you see the white ubuntu sign and it sets there for a minute and then the screen goes black and it does nothing.... can someone help please?
<darlykaiser> anyone does know about html-php-mysql?
<maxus_> I'm having an interesting situation with the Ubuntu netboox remix and an acer netbook
<maxus_> is there a known issue?
<microlith> maxus_: what model?
<DrDamnit> darlykaiser: I am a php/mysql (and therefore by extension HTML) programmer.
<robert> i hate netbook remix lol to me its so in the way
<robert> but thats just my opinion
<karma_police> i had the nbr on mine.. i don't like the nbr layout so i ditched it for the full version
<DrDamnit> robert: thanks! Uninstalled power manaer.
<maxus_> aspire one D250
<maxus_> microlith: should i just get the vanilla version instead
<karma_police> compiz works good on it too.. it is eyecandy at school.. haha
<ndan> good evening everyone
<robert> DrDamnit, i think you'll have to restart to make it fixed
<robert> DrDamnit, yw
<el_compA> Can you guys help me get my printer to work it's a lexmark 2300 series
<robert> DrDamnit, you using a netbook?
<geirha> JoeSomebody: gnome-netstatus-applet maybe. Haven't tried it myself.
<karma_police> what issue are u having on acer?
<DrDamnit> robert: no, HP notebook (nc6400)
<darlykaiser> DrDamnit: If there is an option that the form tag can transfer to many php files?
<karma_police> i've been using ubuntu since mid october.... love it.. i was using windows 7 before
<DrDamnit> darlykaiswer: check your pm window, we can talk about it in there since that's not really an ubuntu question.
<ndan> this is a wierd question however i have a turion x2 ultra zm-85 processor the l2 cache size SHOULD be 2000 sysinfo says its 1024.  everything else looks ok tho i have 3.7k out of 4k ram... but how do i fix this l2 cache?
<JoeSomebody> thanks
<robert> el_compA, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+install+lexmark+2300+printer
<surgy> i just reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 and it went throught the whole installation fine and now it boots up to the point where you see the white ubuntu sign and it sets there for a minute and then the screen goes black and it does nothing.... can someone help please?
<foul_owl> how do i md5sum folder contents?
<DrDamnit> anyone in here a Java programmer? Need a good introbook. (I already write in .net and php).
<maco> ndan: 32bit? cant map all 4gb on a normal kernel (g, not k, right??). install the -generic-pae kernel
<karma_police> how do u access sysinfo? dumb question i know... still a noob
<surgy> !offtopic DrDamnit
<robert> surgy, my best guess would be the video card
<maco> !ot | DrDamnit
<ubottu> DrDamnit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<robert> surgy, or maybe a disc defect?
<jmp_> hi
<foul_owl> learn java in 21 days was pretty useful for me.
<surgy> robert but my video card is an nvidia 8600 gts and works perfectly
<surgy> robert i went through the recovery console and it redownloaded every package
<jmp_> I want to connect my ubuntu to my wifi network I'm using a Dlink DIR 300
<robert> surgy, you know more than i do then lol wish i could help
<jmp_> Is anybody can help me
<karma_police> how do you run sysinfo?
<surgy> this is supper lame
<ElectRo`> i having some problems trying to install a kernel, when install the .deb http://paste.ubuntu.com/336316/
<surgy> looks like 9.10 is a complete bust
<surgy> horrible
<ndan> maco thanks i did discover the pae on my searches, however i do not run the 32 bit version i run 64  uname -a says 2.6.31-16-generic x86_64  if i still install pae is there a way to do it without reinstalling ubuntu (ie from synaptic)
<surgy> and no one can even help me
<maco> ndan: oh! even with 64bit all 4gb dont show? now THAT is odd
<maco> ndan: sounds like a bug
<microlith> sounds like a hardware issue to me
<surgy> should i check the xorg for my resolution? could i be at too high of a refresh rate? where is the xorg located?
<maco> ndan: microlith also has a point. have you run a memtest?
<ndan> maco, indeed however its not particularily the ram i'm worried about right now, i was wondering, how do i get ubuntu to recognize the additional 1k l2 cache?
<maco> ndan: no idea, sorry
<ndan> maco, correct, i have ran memtest, and this laptop is new (about 2 months old)
<microlith> ndan: cpu/chipset?
<robert> surgy, if you google "ubuntu karmic on (your select computer model) it should bring up one of the links directing you to common bugs with different systems listed alphabetically
<loooooooool> i installed kde on ubuntu 8.10 and it gives me KDE 3.5
<loooooooool> ?
<DNS777> hey guys will be a gui soundmixer on default in the next ubuntu version again?
<robert> loooooooool, have you tried installing 9.10 and see what happens?
<DNS777> in 9.10 im missin it
<el_compA> robert: I tried that, but that was pretty funny
<loooooooool> i installed it from terminal
<ndan> microlith, a link to the specs on amd's site http://tinyurl.com/yh72quf
<maco> loooooooool: um 3.5 isnt in 8.10's repos at all
<loooooooool> i'd assume the repositories give me the latest version
<maco> loooooooool: i mean, a few apps were 3.5 back then
<ndan> AMD Turion™ X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile Processor zm-85
<blackman> loooooooool: change your name
<robert> el_compA, i try to spread a little humor when i can lol
<maco> loooooooool: but most should be 4
<surgy> robert my computer model doesnt exsist because i built it.....
<el_compA> Could
<el_compA> * couldn't find it
<discopatrick> how do i get xrandr to list the available outputs?
<Trailpups> loooooooool, you probably needed to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop or something of the sort. Installing kubuntu-desktop might have still been 3.5. That's assuming you installed kubuntu overtop of an ubuntu install.
<discopatrick> hang on, let me google that...
<maco> Trailpups: no, kubuntu-desktop was DEFINITELY 4 in 8.10. 8.04 is the last where 3.5 existed
<maco> loooooooool: you sure you have 8.10 not 8.04?
<robert> surgy, thats partly why i recommend using retail computers for Linux, makes it much easier to report bugs so developers can fix them
<Trailpups> Ah, okay maco, then maybe he has 8.04 or 7.10.
<Digitalaxis> I dont reccomend retail computers for ANYTHING
<robert> i don't know much, most of my contributing is reporting bugs that i find, even if they're already reported lol the more they're complained about the more likely developers will fix them
<blackman> retail computers are overpriced and may use restrictive hardware
<robert> Digitalaxis, really? how come?
<robert> oh i see
<Shwack> how can i set up two launchers - 1 to open default profile, 1 to open custom profile.. and be able to open multiple windows of either???
<Ascavasaion> Hoe do I do a text installation with an Ubuntu 8.04 CD?
<Shwack> sorry for firefox
<blackman> for prebuilt, id buy alienware or voodoo... overpriced, but best of the lot
<Ascavasaion> hoe=hoW
<Digitalaxis> yeah but i can build a computer with better specs for half the price blackman
<SirMoo> I've heard alienware is crap. ._.
<robert> blackman, my netbook was 299. it has built in webcam and voice mic, 169 GB HDD hard drive, 1 GB ram, i think its a reasonable price
<blackman> robert: laptops and *books are exceptions, yes
<robert> oops i meant 160 lol
<Digitalaxis> For laptops pre-built is best
<blackman> robert: its possible to build your own portable, but it usually ends up as a gimmick
<blackman> robert: btw, what netbook are you using
<Trailpups> Shwack, don'think you can open them simultaneously. You can open a profile by firefox -P profile name. I think you open the profile manager with firefox -P.
<discopatrick> nope, can't work it out. anybody used xrandr before?
<root_> hello
<robert> laptops and desktops are pretty much sold the same price these days, the only reason i could see getting a desktop is to make it yourself and save money. that and if you like to change out hardware a lot
<root_> ok I am having some problems with my install
<portn0k> puff: sorry, i assumed you, like a lot of people, didnt read the manpages
<root_> I am currently talking to you via irssi
<portn0k> :O ircing as root?!?!
<robert> blackman, msi wind u100
<Shwack> Trailpups: you can open them simultaenous by addin g-no-remote  to the end of the command . but you can only have 1 window of each
<blackman> robert: i have a u100 aswell :)
<gotgnu> i have a question for the ubuntu people that would know, my brothers are running a call center in the Philippines and they are running ubuntu on some old p4 cpus with only 512 ram. they are telling me that in an idle state that ubuntu is using 30% to 40% of the cpu and we need to get that turned down to run the viop software better. so is there a way to do that?
<robert> blackman, it was a nightmare running karmic with default settings
<blackman> robert: do you have problems watching flash videos?
<root_> when i try to startx it does nothing.... when i try to boot normally it shows the white ubuntu sign for a min and then does nothing
<blackman> robert: im using arch linux
<robert> blackman, oh so you know about the brightness loopy lol
<robert> blackman, oh ok
<blackman> robert: flash is very slow for me
<karma_police> 64 bit flash is still buggy
<surgy> so there is no one who know anything about my problem?
<khensthoth> Shwack: Would http://gaarai.com/2009/02/23/multiple-firefox-profiles-in-ubuntu/ and http://kb.mozillazine.org/Command_line_arguments help you?
<blackman> karma_police: i take it you like radiohead :)
<karma_police> oh yes
<robert> blackman, i had to either remove power manager or install kde's guidance power manager. i don't even use power management so i just removed
<Trailpups> Okay Shwack. Then you could just make a launcher then with firefox -g-no-remote -P Profile_name. Just tested it and it worked.
<robert> blackman, flash is ok on my end. slow sometimes but then again flash isn't the most efficient format, it just won the market by advertising lol
<surgy> ...
<Digitalaxis> Still cant get my desktop to the cube type thing, there anything like teamviwer for ubuntu so someone can show me how
<karma_police> i was lusky.... everything worked out of the box with 9.10 only thing i had to do was blacklist my usb wireless adapter
<Shwack> -no-remote    -g-no was a typo
<karma_police> lucky*
<robert> blackman, a rolling release like arch, does the constant changes present a lot of bugs?
<surgy> when i boot into ubuntu i see the white ubuntu screen then i see nothing
<robert> just wondering, even the length of 6 months for ubuntu can be a nightmare for some
<karma_police> do you have the compiz frontend?
<blackman> robert: actually, i dont like arch anymore. im going to try http://sta.li and LFS
<surgy> like me
<surgy> and no one seams to know anything at all
<blackman> robert: i agree that it is bug prone
<Digitalaxis> yeah i have CCSM karma
<surgy> and why is my xorg empty?
<robert> i honestly think 6 months isn't enough testing time really
<blackman> robert: but i dont like it anymore because of their policies and because the devs dont listen
<karma_police> surgy are you sure that its not a hardware issue?
<robert> blackman, what policies?
<jmp_> hello
<Digitalaxis> No one wants to help me:(
<surgy> karma_police: yes i was playing far cry 2 about 3 hours ago on this machine in windows
<blackman> robert: they dont like patching, and they dont like whitespace patches either (style patches)
<spoonybooncoon> Hi, does anyone know of any performance issues on: Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS, kernel 2.6.24-24-server with VMWare 2.0.2?
<blackman> robert: they still use dcron, syslog-ng, lotsa stuff they dont want to change for no reason
<spoonybooncoon> And possibly how to resolve them.
<jmp_> Somebody cann help me how to  configure my wireless on Intrepid
<robert> blackman, how can a distro be successful if the devs don't fix stuff?
<surgy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blackman> robert: very stubborn
<karma_police> maybe a corrupt download?
<surgy> karma_police: a corupt download......
<surgy> karma_police: can we do soem diagnostic stuff?
<karma_police> i'm a noob to ubuntu.. i left windows in mid october
<Digitalaxis> Does anyone know how to enable the "cube" thing on ubuntu? Enabled everything i think should be enabled in CCSM
<Digitalaxis> If someone could like teamview me or something i would appreciate it
<Shwack> khensthoth: I followed your links and am attempting to get this to work. one moment
<surgy> i dont even know where to start without my xorg
<davep> i love software that auto configures itself to use a folder that doesnt exist.
<robert> i remember when in stores laptops costed more than desktops now they cost less
<karma_police> i was lucky enough to not encounter any probs yet
<robert> Digitalaxis, if you have ccsm it should already be enabled
<karma_police> aside from the flash issues.. or headaches uninstalling empathy
<surgy> where is everyone when i need them.....
<robert> Digitalaxis, if you want 4 sides, then select to have 4 workspaces
<davep> is there any reason that transmission is VERY slow at talking to trackers?
<blackman> i dont consider my u100 apt for being a main pc, even though it is for me, unfortunately :)
<Digitalaxis> I do robert
<khensthoth> surgy: If you are talking about xorg.conf, I don't think Ubuntu needs that anymore. It's automatic now. You can try to generate one and use it though.
<davep> like, it takes 5 minutes to realise that the first 4 trackers are offline before it finally tries number 5...
<surgy> can someone please help me with my installation problem?
<nytek_> does anybody have any idea why my ubuntu clock is always off? the timezone is correct but ubuntu wont show the correct time
<Digitalaxis> I just cant find how to like zoom out to show the cube
<blackman> robert: how is battery life for you? mine lasts around 2:20
<ubuntu> Need help mounting a drive.
<Trailpups> Shwack, works with firefox -P Profile_name -no-remote.
<spoonybooncoon> >	Hi all, i have a ubuntu 8.04 LTS host with server 2.0.2 installed, i have an issue with performance, my windows guest is running amazingly slow, yet this host machine used to have windows on it running vmware server, and it was fine... Any performance tweaks i should know?
<robert> blackman, my msi serves its purpose, i don't run a lot of apps at once or play games
<karma_police> surgy.. are you doing a live install? from usb or cd?
<robert> blackman, mine pretty much stays plugged in. i don't even use the battery unless i take it elsewhere
<surgy> khensthoth: well i dont know whats wrong or why my comp just shows a black screen when booting into ubuntu but i think it might be the refresh rate... although my monitor doesnt complain
<Shwack> Trailpups: yes - the trick is having no-remote on the 2nd and   getting hte first to always open default so you can have multiple windows of the first
<surgy> karma_police: from cd
<surgy> ill just reinstall see you guys later
<karma_police> did you try to run it from the cd? or just install?
<surgy> sudo reboot
<surgy> irssi is amazing IRSSI FTW
<Shwack> I got it working - all is well - thank you
<robert> my windows os serves its purpose. it stays away from the computer, on the disc, in the box with the manual stuff. that way its save, secure, virus free, and off my computer lol
<karma_police> i think he may have dl a corrupt distro or bad cd burn
<robert> blackman, you use your battery a lot?
<evolio_> hi guys
<evolio_> i have a problem in my textbook
<robert> whats a textbook?
<karma_police> how long has everyone been ubunting? just curious
<blackman> robert: not really, but im still disapointed with it
<spoonybooncoon> Any help with getting ubuntu 8.04 LTS to work like a server operating system and not a prehistoric sloth? It runs VMWare extremely slow, and my guest operating system is barely functional.
<ubuntu> 5.04 for me.
<robert> blackman, doesn't have great battery life for sure
<robert> blackman, its not an issue for me, but it would be for many netbook users
<armence> Hey all, I have a bunch of jpegs which are the pages of a comic book, how can I turn them into a cbr or a pdf?
<ubuntu> just make a zip file, insert them, rename to .cbr
<karma_police> 9.04 for me.. lol. 'm still in the excited state... the new feeling still hasn't worn off
<ubuntu> ... seriously. xD
<blackman> robert: yea, i've been meaning to buy a 9 or 6 cell for it, and buy a 500gb hdd/extra ram
<xidarian> sweet, i added a lvm drive!
<armence> ubuntu, thanks
<blackman> robert: but i guess that buying a new netbook is just a better deal
<xidarian> took me a long time, found out the cd burner on my wife's laptop is bad
<robert> blackman, is a 2nd gig of ram really a big difference on an atom processor? how much ram can it handle?
<davep> eh, if you run window
<davep> s
<davep> 2gb is very helpful
<blackman> robert: the u100 can handle 2gb ram.. articifial imposition by microsoft since they didnt want people using >2GB on machines with windows xp...
<robert> i bet xp is a nightmare on a netbook
<smartworld> yes it is a nightmare ..,i had bad experiences with it
<robert> i tried out kubuntu netbook edition
<Fizix> robert, although I'm on UNR now, my particular netbook came with XP installed and it ran great :/ I even have a friend that dual-boots his netbook with XP and, get this, 7 Ultimate
<robert> it lacks customization ability, which is opposite of what kde normally is supposed to be
<smartworld> any folks here can tell me how to run a computer with out a hard-disk..?
<robert> ultimate? lol thats crazy fizix
<arand> armence: otherwise, use openoffice draw to export to separate pdf pages which then can be combined using the cli utility pdftk.
<Fizix> smartworld, your bios would need to support booting from USB or CD, as you can boot from the LiveCD
<armence> arand: I did the zip  then rename thing and it works wonders, thanks though...
<blackman> smartworld: you mean to mount the root fs from the net?
<smartworld> i mean to install ubuntu on an external harddisk
<blackman> oh
<sara1> robert with live cd or usb live
<smartworld> no from a pen drive or a ext hard disk
<arand> armence: or actually, draw even support multiple pages...ah, nvm.
<smartworld> i shall remove the harddisk frm the compo
<robert> sara1, what do you mean?
<blackman> smartworld: the ubuntu installation cd/usb img should pick up your external hardrive
<robert> is there a way to upgrade my bios without installing windows? according to the msi site i have to have windows to get the bios update
<smartworld> can i install directly on the ext dive??
<robert> i'm afraid i may have to install windows for 20 minutes just to get the newer bios lol
<blackman> robert: you dont, ill post a link for an easy howto
<marco> how do i get my karmic liveUSB to save changes on the usb?
<jongbergs> hi, i updated one of my karmic workstations after restarting i ended up grub shell prompt like  this ---> grub sh:      i installed karmic using wubi..how would i restore the grub menu?
<smartworld> blackman  any other answers???
<robert> blackman, thanks
<blackman> robert: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/FreeDOS_Flash_Drive
<blackman> smartworld: ?
<sara1> robert u can make live ubuntu usb form system - administration - usb startup disk creator
<smartworld> can install it on a pendrive..???
<blackman> smartworld: yes, you can install ubuntu on a pendrive
<marco> smartworld: help me
<robert> sara1, yes thats how i usually install
<smartworld> marco what help???
<smartworld> thanks black man
<marco> how to make my pendrive save changes on usb
<smartworld> i didǹt get ur question..???can u be more clear
<marco> whenever i reboot my liveUSB stick of ubuntu all the apt-get's are gone
<blackman> marco: do you mean from the live ubuntu envinronment? its not set up for that. there are tutorials on installing usb to usb drives and storing the changes, use google
<blackman> installing ubuntu*
<SirMoo> Why does your n have an accent? >_>
<marco> me?
<smartworld> it must be a volatile memory
<robert> blackman, that looks very complicated lol i think i better just install the recovery cd just long enough to get the bios update from msi, the clear ms off right after that
<marco> blackman: i can't use google because im in cli, can you guide me thru this pls
<sara1> robert on need to install - use ubuntu live cd to make live usb as i told u before
<mneptok> !google > blackman
<ubottu> blackman, please see my private message
<racecar56> marco: lynx
<blackman> marco: install elinks :)
<marco> dont have
<marco> not my machine
<marco> no privileges
<robert> sara1, live usb with the bios update?
<blackman> marco: you can do a regular ubuntu install to usb and then tweak it for performance, ie, no swap etc...
<smartworld> thank you folks BYE
<marco> omg its an easy fix if i rmbr correclty
<robert> sara1, msi website won't even redirect me without windows
<racecar56> if I press the power button on my computer, it *instantly* turns off. shouldn't it ask me what i want to do (shut down, log off, etc)?
<mneptok> marco: use the USB creator app and choose to use the remainder of the drive for volatile data
<AE> Hi, I installed Karmic, it seems grub can't find my root partition -- it should be hd0,5 but "ls" from the grub console doesn't show it. What do I do?
<robert> racecar56, mine does that too, but because i removed power manager
<sara1> robert do ur system support usb boot ?
<marco> mneptok: is it safe to do it while its running?
<el_compA> It's probably nit persistent Marco
<marco> mneptok: i dont have the iso any more
<AxesDNite> how do I change the number of boot options in karmic ? startup manager does'nt seem to have that option as before
<racecar56> robert: i have a mostly fresh ubuntu (and not kubuntu, xubuntu, etc) 9.10 install
<Clueless2> exit
<ubuntu> Anyone have any luck mounting a wbfs drive?
<robert> sara1, yes it does :)
<a-stray-cat> hey, flash sometimes stops responding to mouse clicks for me
<mneptok> marco: the option is set during the creation of the USB drive.
<ooaaaoo> svinoba , isnt there a voip program in ubuntu by default?
<a-stray-cat> (x64, 32-bit flash i think)
<a-stray-cat> anyone had this problem before?
<racecar56> robert: at one time i think i was able to fix this problem on debian lenny by using apm, but on ubuntu apm won't work ("No APM support in kernel") and if i try to modprobe it i get an error :[
<marco> mneptok: i tried just modifying it right now and it didnt work
<sara1> robert so what u need more ?
<el_compA> I would like to know ubuntu  question too about wbfs
<ubuntu> =]
<el_compA> Ubuntu you have a wii?
<robert> sara1, i need to update my bios for nontopic reasons lol don't want the mods here to get mad at me for discussing off the wall stuff
<ubuntu> yup
<jongbergs> hi, i updated one of my karmic workstations after restarting i ended up grub shell prompt like  this ---> grub sh:      i installed karmic using wubi..how would i restore the grub menu?
<racecar56> robert: on this computer i also *have* to use the vesa Xorg driver, as the proper driver for my hardware prevents me from getting to the login screen O_o
<jongbergs> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<robert> hey yall, gotta go to sleep. gettin up for work in 6 hours
<sara1> robert hhhhhhh i dont know of this :0
<blackman> robert: later
<robert> work is a dirty word, i'll be in school soon to get a career
<robert> i'm gonna be a medical assistant
<robert> late ryall
<Guest55483> sorry to be a noob, how do i run a vga out?
<orly_owl> zenlunatic: gNewSense wiki has more info...somewhere
<AxesDNite> does anyone know anything about grub2 ?
<ph33r> !grub2
<khensthoth> ph33r: If you want to configure your grub2, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<racecar56> ph33r: yes. i know how to edit boot parameters without touching the grub.cfg file (which should never be edited)
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<racecar56> O_o it seems those very 2 seconds ubottu, me, and khensloth replied. lol.
<ph33r> racecar56: how do I change the number of boot options in karmic ? startup manager does'nt seem to have that option as before
<racecar56> nice timing
<Guest55483> i got my laptop hooked up to vga cable to the tv. but the picture isn't transferring... any advice?
<racecar56> ph33r: boot options? do you mean like those things like acpi=off and noapic and quiet splash and those things?
<ph33r> racecar56: like 2 kernels of ubuntu, memtest and failsafe ones
<rootunixusr> how do i run a .bin file?
<racecar56> ph33r: hint: /proc/cmdline prints how the kernel was booted.
<ph33r> racecar56: I would want only the latest kernel and win7 to be shown
<racecar56> ph33r: oh so easy!
<racecar56> ph33r: what's the old kernel(s) you want removed?
<ph33r> racecar56: 2.6.31-15
<racecar56> ph33r: ok let me cook up a command for you
<ph33r> racecar56: and the memtest ones and the fail safe ones
<racecar56> ph33r: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic #may help
<Reilly> join #penisvagina !!!
<Reilly> join #penisvagina !!!
<FloodBot2> Reilly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph33r> racecar56: and what about the memtest ones ?
<racecar56> ph33r: let me see.
<Reilly> join #penisvagina !!!
<Reilly> join #penisvagina !!!
<Reilly> join #penisvagina !!!
<FloodBot2> Reilly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> ph33r: i'm going to peek at my files.
<Reilly> join #penisvagina !!!
<Reilly> join #penisvagina !!!
<FloodBot2> Reilly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph33r> racecar56: k
<el_compA> Is it possible to remove grub from a USB
<ph33r> racecar56: it says I will have to re-run the boot loader [grub] want me to pastebin the output
<racecar56> ph33r: ignore those messages.
<racecar56> ph33r: they are misleading.
<ph33r> racecar56: ok, I will be able to boot right ?
<racecar56> ph33r: i think they are. anyway, those never seemed to affect how grub worked.
<racecar56> ph33r: oh sure.
<racecar56> ph33r: as long as you keep at least one kernel image (duh) all will be fine.
<ph33r> racecar56: ok now how do we remove the memtest ones ?
<racecar56> ph33r: i can't find the option to get rid of memtest86's entries.. let me look some more.
<ph33r> racecar56: ok cool :)
<racecar56> ph33r: i'm going to look at the ubuntu wiki.
<sara1> how i backup my system to usb so i can boot live from usb  ?
<racecar56> ph33r: i'm quite sure it's possible.
<ph33r> racecar56: ae :)
<ph33r> aye*
<AE> ph33r: :\
<Reilly> join #penisvagina
<Reilly> join #penisvagina
<Reilly> join #penisvagina
<FloodBot2> Reilly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph33r> racecar56: is there anyway to view the grub while logged on ?
<darlykaiser> hi anyone who knows html-php-mysql?
<ph33r> AE: oops sorry man :(
<racecar56> ph33r: like, view the menu entries?
<ph33r> racecar56: yeah
<AE> ph33r: It's ok
<ph33r> :)
<racecar56> ph33r: sudo less /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sara1> how i backup my system to usb so i can boot live from usb  ?
<Quan-Time> my touchpad ISNT showing up as a synaptic device... anyone got ideas ? karmic 9.10 x64 asus laptop
<AE> ph33r: You can make it up by helping with my problem :P
<SirMoo> ._. So... How do I assign my windows key to the short cuts if it does nothing when I click it?
<racecar56> SirMoo: short cuts? you mean you want it to open the apps menu?
<kevdog> how do I unpack a deb package in my home directory rather than installing it system wide?
<Gambit-> god damn too many virtualization solutions.
<ph33r> AE: if I could :)
<racecar56> i say there are too less decent ones.
<racecar56> :p
<racecar56> SirMoo: i think that is possible, but in some cases it may be annoying
<sara1> how i backup my system to usb so i can boot live from usb  ?
<SirMoo> Racecar56: Under the Keyboard shortcuts... I want to assign the windows to to "Show the panels main menu" >_> It does nothing when I click it.
<Reilly> join #penisvagina!
<Reilly> join #penisvagina!
<FloodBot2> Reilly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darlykaiser> I know .... anyone in the room who is an expert in html-php-mysql?
<racecar56> shouldn't that guy get banned already???
<racecar56> at least kicked!
<ndan> if i downgrade my kernel from 2.6.31-16-generic to 2.16.28-15-generic after doing all my updates, will i have a problem?
<racecar56> should i call the ops? o.o
<SirMoo> Please call one?
<SirMoo> >_> It's rather annoying to see him spam that crap.
<racecar56> yeah.
<racecar56> next time it happens, i'll hit the ops trigger on ubottu
<racecar56> :p
<Reilly> Sorry
<ndan> microlith, thoguht i'd let u know, according to wikipedia a 2 meg cache is reported as per core therefore 1meg in sysinfo is 2 megs
<racecar56> SirMoo: quite annoying indeed.
<racecar56> SirMoo: xP
<Guest55483> :( anyone know how to make a laptop switch to a vga out?
<OSGUIunknown> guest maybe display settings
<sgnte> Guest55483: xrandr ?
<ph33r> racecar56: I found this: memtest86+: If you don't want to have memtest86+ displayed in your menu, run sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+. The file will remain but will not be acted upon by update-grub.  :: Recovery mode: If you don't want Recovery mode entries for your linux kernels, edit /etc/default/grub and add this line: GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY=true
<Guest55483> sgnte, should it just show up?
<SirMoo> Ohlala Ops trigger... It send a little electrical shock to one of 'em? Could be fun...
<racecar56> ph33r: aha! nice!
<RaptorQuest> Recently upgraded to 9.14.  I am now having problems with boot, hanging and being very slow.  Is it me/my computer are there others with similar problems.
<ph33r> racecar56: but I have to do it manually
<RaptorQuest> ?
<racecar56> ph33r: yeah, /etc/default/grub is the place to go if you wanna muck with the menu =P
<racecar56> ph33r: i like grub2 a lot better
<sgnte> Guest55483: What video card do you have? I think xrandr does not work for some nvidia drivers. If it works for you, first past me what xrandr shows you at pastebin
<racecar56> ph33r: grub legacy was *SO* annoying, due to menu entries updating, and then your custom kernel options erased -_-
<Reilly> join #penisvagina!
<Reilly> Sorry
<sgnte> Guest55483: the process should be very simple, putting off your notebook display, and allowing the VGA display
<microlith> you're brilliant, dude
<SirMoo> .__.
<racecar56> i guess i'll do it now.
<racecar56> i hope i got the syntax right
<racecar56> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ddunn> O.O
<Guest55483> sgnte, i may not be able to do that, i'm trying to help a friend over the phone..
<Gambit-> heh
<racecar56> >_> i hope this works and that i didn't get it wrong
<Gambit-> poor confused chanserv.
<racecar56> yay!
<racecar56> :D
<Guest55483> let me call him back and see what his display says
<racecar56> i got it right :)
<Surlent777> is anyone familiar with the process of running a wine'd application in a seperate X server? I'm trying to do this with Assassin's Creed, and I'm getting strange results =/
<SirMoo> You sure?
<racecar56> i think i did.
<SirMoo> Maybe it was just saying that not to crush your sensitive ego?
<SirMoo> Maybe it's a loving and caring bot?
<racecar56> i know bazhang booted that spammer. i think it worked.
<racecar56> i got the syntax right.
<ph33r> racecar56: rebooting, hope everything works fine
<racecar56> ph33r: don't worry.
<racecar56> ph33r: ALL should be fine.
<racecar56> too late!
<robert> can i use wine to update my bios with the exe file?
<racecar56> xD
<robert> i think i might have done it
<robert> a dos screep came up and said press any key to continue, and thats all it did
<sje46> http://i.imgur.com/4vvRG.png   <----what is up with THIS?
<sizzler> Hey all, new user here, but I just got an Ubuntu VPS and had a question.  How can I install some kind of VPN server, so I can connect to it and all of my traffic is routed through the VPN?   I had a pay service called RELAKKS that did this before, I think using PPTPD or something.  Can someone tell me what I need to do?
<sgnte> Guest55483: there is an easier way. Is your friend using gnome? if so. System -> preferences -> Display
<sje46> why don't my desktop and terminal match?
<racecar56> robert: if you're really daring, you could try but i highly recommend you use FreeDOS/Windows but if you can't, don't bother updating the BIOS anyway
<Guest55483> sgnte, nah it's crunchbang... openbox is WM.
<robert> gonna see if it worked brb
<racecar56> robert: if you're comp is a dell, you don't have to use *DOS/Windows to do that, though.
<racecar56> D'OH
<racecar56> too late
<Guest55483> sgnte, i think he is going to give up trying for the night
<sgnte> Guest55483: ok, then try xrandr.
 * racecar56 hope that guy didn't just kill his mobo, i personally think nothing happened =p
<Guest55483> sgnte, xrandr wasn't showing it apparently, so no luck :(
<virtuald> robert try to extract the BIOS image file with file-roller and use the flashrom program to flash the file to memory
<racecar56> how do i get APM to work?
<AwaDoV> Al-Salamo Alikom Everybody
<racecar56> let me make that question a little better
<Guest55483> sgnte, thanks for trying to help out, though
<racecar56> $ sudo modprobe apm
<racecar56> FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<blackman> racecar56: you dont have apm hardware
<ph33r> racecar56: you are a genius!! thank you man :)
<racecar56> ph33r: :D
<racecar56> blackman: it works on debian.
<racecar56> robert: how'd it go?
<sgnte> Guest55483: Did he had the monitor connected to his VGA port? also, what video card does he has? I think xrandr does not work for the propietary nvidia drivers. I'm not sure
<robert> well looks like i have to install the recovery windows cd while i sleep and update the bios tomorrow
<racecar56> ok
<robert> can't wait to get it over with and get microshit back off my machine lol
<Surlent777> if xrandir is the thing that lets you get your display "unstuck" when the resolution gets messed up, I can say that it does too work
<racecar56> is it really that important that you update your BIOS?
<blackman> racecar56: old kernel. sometimes, hw support gets swapped around. ie, scsi modules handle sata
<AwaDoV> how i can backup my mail client files be4 install the new Ubuntu ???
<robert> racecar56, its for offtopic reasons
<khensthoth> AwaDoV: Which mail client is it?
<blackman> saying you want to update your bios with ubuntu is ontopic :)
<AwaDoV> evolution
<robert> i never register my name, i'm usually oorah
<robert> maybe see some of yall tomorrow, later yall
<robert> thanks for the help
 * racecar56 has registered my name already
<racecar56> yw
 * racecar56 registered my name in january of this year.
<keiya> How do you scroll back in screen again? Disabling the scrollbar is the one thing I hate about it.
<Surlent777> Shift+PageUp
<dslayter> If your battery in hardy (on dell mini 1010) ever stops charging when plugged in, turn on Airplane Mode and turn it off again. This is a known bug. Your battery will start charging again.
<racecar56> blackman: i believe i have 2 choices; either get APM working or get ACPI to work
<racecar56> blackman: ACPI and APM are both broke.
<keiya> Ah, thanks.
<blackman> racecar56: apm is old, try using acpi instead
<Surlent777> keiya: this works in any terminal or tty as well, screen or no
<racecar56> blackman: that method doesn't work either.
<racecar56> blackman: acpi is broken. i don't know why
<keiya> Surlent777: Isn't working. Does it clear it when you change screens or something?
 * keiya curses.
<blackman> racecar56: dmesg|grep -i acpi
<Pip> marco: Hi, how is it going ?
<keiya> If it does, I have to do the slooowww nmap udp scan all over again
<marco> hi pip
<Surlent777> keiya: as long as its the same session and the same virtual window, it should work
<racecar56> blackman: pastebin? i can.
<roved2101> On February 19, 1997,a 16-year-old student opened fire with a shotgun in a common area at the Bethel, Alaska, high school. School principal Ron Edwards and classmate Josh Palacious were killed. Two other students were wounded. Authorities later accused two other students of knowing the shootings would take place. Evan Ramsey was sentenced to two 99-year terms. (USA Today, suggested by Kevin Frost)
<blackman> racecar56: sure
<racecar56> blackman: will do.
<blackman> roved2101: my, thats really interesting
<keiya> Surlent777: It's not, though >_>
<bazhang> roved2101, stop that
<Pip> marco: This channel is the super set of that channel
<nomnex> Workgroup question with Samba - I have connected 2 Linux computers behind a router. When I exchange files, permissions are screwed - i.e. nobody and I cannot access file. Do I need to create mirror accounts on the host and the client?
<marco> Pip: so?
<greegrzggeggzg13> Q) Is there a package problem in Karmic regarding stddef.h or other headers you may of heard about? googleing did not help
<racecar56> blackman: also, i used the boot parameters "acpi=off apm=on", do you want me to reboot without those options?
<Pip> marco: so I could still meet you here
<blackman> racecar56: yes, acpi modules wont get loaded without
<marco> pip: oh hehe
<marco> pip: what's up?
<bazhang> !ot | marco Pip
<ubottu> marco Pip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<racecar56> blackman: http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f2c27f673 also i'
<marco> bazhang: thanks but no thanks :)
<racecar56> blackman: *also i'll reboot without those params now
<Surlent777> keiya: there is a limit to your scrollback, so that may be your problem
<blackman> racecar56: ill wait until you reboot before reading the output
<blackman> racecar56: since acpi is disabled
<racecar56> blackman: ok. rebooting now. bbl
<keiya> Surlent777: Oh, I found it in the manpages. C-a esc, then pgup/pgdn
<Surlent777> keiya: ...I had no idea you could do that. Nice find!
<nomnex> bump: Workgroup question with Samba - I have connected 2 Linux computers behind a router. When I exchange files, permissions are screwed - i.e. nobody and I cannot access file. Do I need to create mirror accounts on the host and the client?
<SirMoo> How often does Ubuntu's store get stock? Their stock of Small/Medium is rather low :/
<racecar56> blackman: k. want me to re-pastebin that output?
<racecar56> blackman: never mind it's exactly the same.
<racecar56> blackman: http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f2c27f673 if you lost the link
<kraitos> i can't get awn manager can someone help?
<Quan-Time> anyone know how to load the synaptic driver for touchpads on laptops ? my touchpad works, but i cant modifty it. and i REALLY want to.. ideas please ?
<kraitos> i can't get awn manager to open can someone help?
<racecar56> kraitos: open it in the terminal.
<racecar56> kraitos: any errors?
<kraitos> racecar56, yes
<hjst> what's a good sftp client for linux that supports bandwidth throttling and download queues?
<kraitos> racecar56, let me look at them and type them.
<aptget> Q) Is there a package problem in Karmic regarding stddef.h or other headers you may of heard about? Im missing header files. I have build-essentials  and libc6-dev but i am missing stddef. Im at a lose
<racecar56> kraitos: if it's 1 or 2 lines, paste it here else just pastebin the output
<Quan-Time> hjst: know of a windows based one ? run it in wine.. its how i do it ;)
<kraitos> racecar56, here it is
<kraitos> racecar56, GConf Error: Type mismatch: Expected `int' got `float' for key /apps/avant-window-navigator/bar/bar_angle
<kraitos> Screen is composited.
<kraitos> LOADED : /usr/share/applications/awn-manager.desktop
<kraitos> APPLET : /usr/share/avant-window-navigator/applets/taskman.desktop
<racecar56> kraitos: pastebin it if it's like 5+ lines. it lags people if it's large.
<FloodBot2> kraitos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> hmm.
<racecar56> GConf.
<lstarnes> aptget: what are you trying to build?
<hjst> Quan-Time: currently I'm thinking I'll just script rsync but an app would make it easier - do you know of such an app in windows?
<racecar56> lstarnes: source code. =P
<aptget> lstarnes: just a hello world, tell i get this resolved.
<Quan-Time> hjst: i use FTPrush which does what i want.. not sure it will do all you need.. but its a starting place.
<lstarnes> aptget: can you pastebin the code?
<Quan-Time> hjst: cant help you with that exact problem of sftp.. ive never tried it. but i can throtle fine
<lstarnes> aptget: I don't have stddefs.h in any of my packages either.  You might just need a different standard header file
<kraitos> racecar56, can you help with this problem?
<hjst> Quan-Time: ok, cheers for the tip
<racecar56> kraitos: not really.
<racecar56> kraitos: sorry.
<Quan-Time> hjst: goodluck. dont forget to post results in the forum for later use if you can please :)
<racecar56> kraitos: did you build it yourself, or is it a package?
<aptget> lstarnes: I will give it a try, its really just printf("hello world"); but who knows...
<kraitos> racecar56, i installed from synaptic
<hjst> Quan-Time: will do, I'll keep looking for now
<racecar56> kraitos: then it's a package.
<racecar56> kraitos: try re-installing it
<racecar56> kraitos: and if you want to, you could try purging and installing.
<kraitos> racecar56, from synaptic or from the software center
<racecar56> kraitos: it doesn't matter.
<racecar56> kraitos: i recommend synaptic, personally
<kraitos> racecar56, i installed all of the option it had for awn which ones do i actually need for it?
<daredevilthere> I mounted my partation with rw,users,exec,auto option still i am unable to create folder and files ?
<racecar56> kraitos: i dunno.
<aeubz> My sound is not working for my laptop.  How can I find out what sound card/driver I have?
<racecar56> kraitos: i don't believe i've ever used awn before.
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: From fstab or the command line?
<racecar56> kraitos: if i have, i don't remember.
<aptget> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/336339/
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: from fstab
<Ascavasaion> Howcome Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS does not install on my AMD K5-200Mhz Machine with 64 Mb RAM.  I understand it will be slow but surely it should at least install?
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: And what's the path you're mounting it to?
<aptget> apt-file search stddef.h did not yield much either
<yuxb> o..
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: like this    /dev/sdb6  /mnt/F vfat rw,users,auto,exec,uid=1000 0 0
<yuxb> what's this?
<yuxb> Who are you?
<bazhang> yuxb, ubuntu support channel
<topo> Hi, for some reason nautilus is showing a 105,9gb entry in the places menu, i don't have that partition, any ideas?
<bazhang> yuxb, did you have an ubuntu support question
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: okay, so the /mnt/F folder -- do have ownership or the proper permissions to write to that folder?
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: is that needed too ?
<portn0k> DerKlempner: ls -alg might tell you
<yuxb> May I change to another channel?
<Ascavasaion> yuxb: Of course.
<bazhang> yuxb, sure, /join #channelname
<portn0k> yuxb: /join #channel
<yuxb> thanks
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: whn i change the ownership.it says operation not permitted
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: Of course, just because the partition is mounted doesn't mean that you're automatically the owner of the folder it's mounted into, or that you have permissions to read/write/execute there.
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: Is it owned by root?
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: yaa
<portn0k> daredevilthere: consider the /etc/fstab folder for these permissions on mount
<yuxb> And how to list the channels?
<portn0k> s/folder/file
<lstarnes> yuxb: /list
<topo> Hi, for some reason nautilus is showing a 105,9gb entry in the places menu, i don't have that partition anywhere, any ideas?
<lstarnes> yuxb: that will likely flood your client
<lstarnes> yuxb: there are thousands of channels here
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: that's a very old processor, but i agree, why WOULDN'T it install? try the CLI version, though (if you arent already)
<bazhang> yuxb, please /join #freenode for this
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: If it's going to be a permanent mount and always want access, just change ownership from the command line.
<yuxb> ok.
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: CLI?
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: i have a Intel Pentium 90MHz with the FDIV bug :p
<portn0k> DerKlempner: that seems like a pita when fstab would do it for him every boot ;/
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: yeah. command line interface
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: alrite but do i have to unmount to change the ownership or it can be done like that
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: No, I have the graphical one... cannot DL the other ISO because my Internet cap is limited per month.
<lstarnes> aptget: that looks like it should be working.  What command are you using to compile it?
<hjst> Quan-Time: I'm going to just use rsync this time - but it's worth noting that the Filezilla FTP/SFTP client is cross-platform and is in the Ubuntu repos. I've used it on Windows and while I think the UI is horrific it does the job (bandwidth limiting + queuing)
<indus> hi
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: it's a command prompt and no GUI. maybe you could get twm or some terribly lightweight wm (and if you're lucky, a DE)
<DerKlempner> portn0k: I agree, but if it's mounting into a root-owned folder, then the new folder for the mount will be auto-owned by root.
<indus> how to use the ATI open driver instread of the proprietary one or amd cccle
<djarrum> Hello, I downloaded the driver for my WLAN adapter from launchpad,  A patch file was released for it,  but no instructions for how to apply it, can anyone help?
<portn0k> oh, i thought he was trying to get it away from root only
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: I was thinking of putting Blackbox on at a window manager.
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: No need to unmount.
<portn0k> djarrum: is it in a tarball, or a .deb
<racecar56> indus: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup20091206 && sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<khelvan> Hello, is there a way to manually mount my iphone so that I can copy/move data such as pictures and music off of it?
<racecar56> indus: the driver is called "radeon" i believe.
<djarrum> portn0k, it's plain text file with code in it
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: i think that'd work.
<portn0k> djarrum: provide the link
<futuro82> Hello
<nullp0inter> so i am trying to install ubuntu on an older pc..using the text based installer..and it has failed twice during the select and install software part..any workarounds?
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: i wonder how ubuntu would work on my old Pentium 90MHz... i unfortunately don't have a mobo old enough to support it
<portn0k> nullp0inter: 'failed', what failed?
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: But how the heck to get Ubuntu to install... sigh... Mandrake 8.2 installed okay... but I want Ubuntu.
<tenderheart> anyone else having this problem?
<lstarnes> aptget: it works for me for some reason
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: Youmean you have just he processor? hehe
<nullp0inter> portn0k: it just says something about it failing and that i can re run it if i want
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: yes.
<aptget> lstarnes: gcc -o hello.o hello.c
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: goldcap. old stuff.
<futuro82> I have dual boot Vista and Ubuntu Linux, I would like install debian and delete Ubuntu ... what I must do???
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: what does this uid=1000 in fstab mean?
<djarrum> portn0k, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35736709/rtl8192se_1116.patch
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: Socket 5, it's 60MHz FSB i believe.
<lstarnes> aptget: what error are you getting?
<nullp0inter> portn0k: its during the select and install software part, it downloads like 900 plus files and fails towards the end of it
<portn0k> nullp0inter: iirc the disk comes with an option to check it for defects, have you done this?  perhaps you burnt the iso too fast and something phuxd up
<aptget> lstarnes: Im jealous
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: I threw out a whole pile of old 386/486/and P1 motherboards when I got married.
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: :[
<nullp0inter> portn0k: i burned it at 6x
<lstarnes> aptget: that's the exact command I used
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: did they still work?
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: Yes.
<Gambit-> okay, this is really wierd
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: ack.
<Gambit-> I set up a kvm guest running karmic, and apt-get installed firefox.
<topo> Hi, for some reason nautilus is showing a 105,9gb entry in the places menu, i don't have that partition anywhere, any ideas?
<lstarnes> futuro82: install debian.  Its installer will be able to clear ubuntu's partitions and I think it will be able to detect vista and dual boot it
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: Where are you from?  I am from South Africa.
<timberwolf90> where can I find a driver or something to make my internal Internet card work on my laptop
<portn0k> djarrum: refer to pm
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: USA
<Gambit-> but when I ssh -X into the guest and run firefox, it somehow jumps out and runs my host firefox
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: A tad far for you to pop around to pick it up hehe
<djarrum> portn0k, pm?
<portn0k> private message, query
<synapze> DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
<aptget> lstarnes: well, I may have some strange package configured and it got things messed up.
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: Msg me the line from fstab.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<angelus> topo do you have a windows partition ??
<Gambit-> any ideas why the hell that is happening?
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: maybe get a tiny debian lenny business card CD and then "hack" /etc/apt/sources.list :D
<lstarnes> aptget: you have build-essential installed right?
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: where it'd use ubuntu's repos.
<aptget> lstarnes: yea, and the kitchen sink
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: i highly doubt that'd work for you, though
<Ascavasaion> I do have an old P1 motherboard/ AT case, 32M RAM here... but I suspect either the processor or MB is blown.
<lstarnes> Gambit-: you are running firefox from the ssh session, right?
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: /dev/sdb6  /mnt/F vfat rw,users,auto,exec,uid=1000 0 0
<djarrum> portn0k, what is PM?
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: Me as well hehe
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: cool.
<lstarnes> aptget: try reinstalling the package containing stdio.h
<portn0k> djarrum: private message / query
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: You would have been more than welcome to it if you were closer.
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: :D
<topo> angelus: I do but it's a different size, and the weird entry does not open
<Gambit-> lstarnes, both "ssh -X foo@host firefox" and just ssh -X in, and run firefox.
<Gambit-> lstarnes, both do it.
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: is it the same 60MHz FSB?
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: whn i write this uid=1000 option and then mount and then try to change the owership it does it else without it says operation not permitted
<portn0k> lstarnes: build-essential?
<portn0k> er
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: or you don't know
<aptget> lstarnes: done that a couple of times. Thank for trying, its appreciated
<portn0k> disregard that, i suck cocks
<elektrik> hello, ubuntu logs off, when fullscreen video playing (air&flash applications) or valknut downloading . how can i know what the problem?
<Ascavasaion> About 5 years ago I had a 386DX machine running FreeBSD as a gateway machine.
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: No idea.
<DerKlempner> daredevilthere: The uid flag sets the ownership of the files in the partition, not the folder it's mounted to.
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: k
<lstarnes> aptget: which version of gcc are you using?
<portn0k> Ascavasaion: :D  my router/firewall runs freebsd
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: i have a collection of old commodore 64 games. :D
<daredevilthere> DerKlempner: so that means i also have to use this option
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: WOW... museum stuff!
<futuro82> thanks a lot
<Ascavasaion> portn0k: hehe  FreeBSD and I never quite gelled hehe
<futuro82> I will be install debian
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: my oldest mobo is the one in this computer i'm using right now. a MS-6577 from this old Compaq Presario SR1020NX
<con6> hi guys..... what is the most suitable codex i can use for ubuntu 8.10?
<sevol> is there a way to extract data from a scratched cd in ubuntu?
<Gambit-> ah, interesting
<sevol> whenever i try to copy the iso out of the cd it stops halfway :[
<racecar56> sevol: put cd in. how good can it read the data?
<indus> con6: instead, ill you can use the most suitable player for ubuntu:) use vlc
<Gambit-> lstarnes, If I run it with -no-remote it seems to work correctly.  That's an interesting feature I've never seen before.
<Ascavasaion> Damn... and there the friggin Ubuntu installation dies again.  I tried Ubuntu 6.06 and that also does not work... argh!
<racecar56> sevol: like, the file manager, does it seem to work?
<ColdFyre> sevol:  try the ddrescue program
<aptget> lstarnes: gcc-4.4
<sevol> racecar56: read wat i said. i aint stupid
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: ahhhh!!!!!!!
<ColdFyre> if ddrescue does not work, nothing will
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: sick!
<indus> sevol:why are you doing that?
<lstarnes> aptget: I have 4.2
<sevol> indus: doing wat?
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: that's so sick. i hope you can get that thing working.
<indus> sevol: copying iso from cd?
<lstarnes> aptget: what exact error are you getting?
<aptget> lstarnes: maybe ill down grade
<con6> indus: tq
<lstarnes> aptget: you probably won't need to
<sevol> indus: so i can mount it with a virtualdrive
<indus> con6: whats tq
<angelus> topo what can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ??
<indus> sevol: mm
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: I doubt it now... Mandrake 9.0, Ubuntu 6.06, Ubuntu 8.04.1, and SuSE 9.0 did not work... sigh
<aptget> lstarnes: stddef.h not found then errors related to missing definitions...
<sevol> indus: if i try with the cd (cd is beaten up n scratched) it stops at like 400mb/600mb
<con6> indus: advising me to use vlc
<indus> sevol: virtual drive hmm, dont have the iso on disk i believe
<sevol> when trying to copying it to desktop
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: a tiny debian install is probably the way to go.
<lstarnes> aptget: pastebin the errors
<indus> sevol: yeah difficult if cd is scratched
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: Yes, bt I have to download that... sigh
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: it's not TERRIBLY big.
<Ascavasaion> I have to disable acpi each time as well.
<portn0k> racecar56: whats wrong with a freebsd bootonly iso or debian netinst
<portn0k> er
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: Size about?
<indus> sevol: cant you re download the iso?
<portn0k> s/racecar56/ascavasaion/
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: let me check
<sevol> indus: yea i know, but in windows they have some software that can analyze the cd n extract the data, mgiht take a long time.
<sevol> indus: yea i can of course.
<portn0k> Ascavasaion: 50mb
<portn0k> appxoimately
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: Oh, thought you knew off hand.
<Ascavasaion> Oh, thanks port
<portn0k> aye
<Ascavasaion> I have a Debian Sarge ISO... would that work?
<nullp0inter> portn0k: as soon as the status bar says "cleaning up" at around 85% it says 'An installation step failed";
<portn0k> nullp0inter: eek
<topo> angelus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/336348/
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: yes
<aptget> lstarnes: im reinstalling the packages, I can compile at the moment
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: i think
<portn0k> Ascavasaion: i advise you get the newest release, as (obviously) important security updates have been done
<indus> nullp0inter: yeah need the casper log to see what failed
<Ascavasaion> Oooh la la... let me drag the DVDROM from the other computer into this one then.
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: also 40MB for the business card CD
<indus> nullp0inter: but i forget how to get it
<Ascavasaion> Be right back guys.
<khelvan> Does anyone know how to set up iFuse in Ubuntu?
<zerq> gettting clicks and pops every few seconds with nVidia MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1) on 9.10.. any ideas? google is failing me :/
<nullp0inter> this is such a pain
<portn0k> nullp0inter: hehe
<Quan-Time> zerq: i think i have the same one, i use ubuntu 9.10 x64 on a laptop... you ? and i DONT have any sound issues
<zerq> Quan-Time: just x86 here
<Ascavasaion> with my luck DVDROM will not work on this old machine hehe
<ikonia> window 11
<ikonia> oops
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: i THINK i found it.
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/lenny/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso 8 megabytes O_O
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: that may work.
<portn0k> racecar56: aye!
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: thank you.
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: yw
<Quan-Time> zerq: hmm.. dunno, mine worked outta the box.. but if you find sometghing you wanna follow up, you can use me as a baseline to compare settings if you need
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: hope that helps.
<Ascavasaion> So far Sarge is loading... touch wood.... the others also all ran for a while.
<djarrum> I have an issue with my wireless networking.  When connecting to my home acess point,  I get a window asking for my wep key.  after entering it, the network manger applet endlessly shows the swirling icon only to prompt me for my wep key again after a minute or two.. what can I do about this
<zerq> Quan-Time: alright, thanks.. it worked out of the box for me except for the constant crackling sound which makes it incredibly annoying x_x
<Quan-Time> i can imagine.. you on a laptop ?
<Quan-Time> zerq: ^
<zerq> Quan-Time: yep, well, netbook.. hp mini 311
<Quan-Time> hows your touchpad ? im trying to get synaptic working on mine.. to no avail.. it works, but i cant adjust its setings.. WAY annoying
<zenwryly> how can I make more loop devices
<zerq> Quan-Time: yeah, same problem here.. that's on my todo list right after fixing the sound hehe.. it's weird.. it works, tap to click and side scroll and everything, but tpconfig doesn't affect it..
<zerq> so i can't actually turn off tap to click or anything like that
<zerq> alsamixer says Chip: Nvidia MCP7A HDMI
<Quan-Time> zerq: indeed.. im always acidently touching mine while typing and it clicks the mouse somewhere random.. WAY annoying
<yuxb> Is this channel can talk anything about Ubuntu?
<zerq> Quan-Time: yeah, I feel your pain, constantly tapping mine by mistake so I have to hold my hands very awkwardly when I type.. :/
<DerKlempner> djarrum: Have you tried to disable encryption on the access point and see if you can connect then?
<lstarnes> yuxb: it's mostly for suport with ubuntu
<racecar56> zerq Quan-Time i know how you feel.
<racecar56> zerq Quan-Time it was a pain with my laptop.
<racecar56> zerq Quan-Time but it's hard drive is failing rapidly and fatally so i don't use it anymore.
<racecar56> zerq Quan-Time no more awkward typing :D:D:D:D
<yuxb> How to fuck the GFW in china?
<racecar56> ...
<elky> yuxb, please don't swear here.
<racecar56> :D
<zerq> lulz
<racecar56> nice move.
<discopatrick> what is the GFW?
<racecar56> i like watching rulebreakers getting kicked :D i summoned the ops on this spammer here a while back
<Ascavasaion> Debian bombed... shit.
<racecar56> :[
<racecar56> too bad.
<ikonia> racecar56: enough please - you know the topic of this channel
<elky> Ascavasaion, watch your language please.
<racecar56> what exactly happened?
<ikonia> racecar56: this is not debian discussion
<Ascavasaion> elky: hehehehehe okay... Debian bombed... poefies!
<racecar56> ikonia: want me and Ascavasaion to move this discussion to ubuntu-offtopic?
<elky> Ascavasaion, you're in the wrong place to babytalk about debian, i'm afraid.
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Ubuntu is baby Debian anyways man.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: this isn't debian support though as elky suggested
<Ascavasaion> racecar56: Seems we have treaded on some toes hehe
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: .
<racecar56> Ascavasaion: yeah
<nullp0inter> this is crap..i burned this cd like 3 times already and something is always wrong with it..does ubuntu send out CDs by request?
<DerKlempner> nullp0inter: Yes, they do.
<virtuald> nullp0inter: it takes a few months until you get them
<nullp0inter> is there anything else i could install besides ubuntu..this is too much of a hassle
<oferon> Any one can help me with some wireless configuration and injection?
<ikonia> oferon: injection ?
<ikonia> nullp0inter: anything else apart from ubuntu in what respect ?
<Ascavasaion> nullp0inter: Careful... chaps here poefies in their pants when you mention anything but Ubuntu here hehe
<Soaringswine> ok so I first installed Ubuntu 9.10 32bit on my computer..updated with the Package Manger GUI, and then tried to use Ubuntu's built-in VNC server (vino IIRC). When I connected from a VNC viewer (tried ultravnc and tightvnc viewer) on Windows, I could see the desktop, and when I moved my mouse, it would move the mouse on the server, but nothing on the screen would change. I could click on the icon for Firefox and watch the monitor o
<Soaringswine> n the Ubuntu box open Firefox, but nothing would change on the viewer. I have since reinstalled Ubuntu, and VNC worked perfectly fine until I did all the updates, now it is broken just like before. Any suggestions?
<nullp0inter> ikonia: simple linux
<nullp0inter> ikonia: nothing fancy
<ikonia> nullp0inter: check out distrowatch.con and ##linux
<lightbricko> I currently use ubuntu 9.04 but will install 9.10 on a new disk. Is there an easy way to migrate things such as e-mail (evolution), e-mail accounts, pidgin contacts, installed applications etc?
<Ascavasaion> sigh
<DerKlempner> Soaringswine: Do you use Compiz on the Ubuntu machine?
<oferon> ikonia: Yeah, injection with airepaly.. my computer freezes everytime I start trying to inject.. I think it got something to do with my drivers
<Soaringswine> DerKlempner, no, its a completely clean install. literally have done nothing aside from the updates.
<adminewb> There are multiple mostly separate installations of ubuntu karmic on my machine, I'd like some help with which of the submount file systems may be shared among them without trouble. I have a shared /var, and it appears to be causing conflicts. /var/lock /var/run are still in a ramfs special area afaik.
<virtuald> nullp0inter: or you could try to install ubuntu from a usb memory
<adminewb> or maybe not ramfs, I forget the details.
<ikonia> oferon: ahhh it's a cracking tool
<nullp0inter> virtuald: my computer only allows me to choose  a floppy,or a cd rom to boot from
<nullp0inter> virtuald: its an older computer
<virtuald> ok
<nullp0inter> i didnt want to throw it out, and thought i could find some use for it if i installed ubuntu on it
<racecar56> nullp0inter: try this, boot from the ubuntu CD and then tell ubuntu on the main menu boot from first hard disk
<nullp0inter> racecar56: then what
<oferon> ikonia: I don't need help with cracking.. I just need help with setting my drivers propertly.. I download compat-wireless for Ubuntu, but it still freezes..
<racecar56> nullp0inter: nothing. your HDD is being booted from.
<ikonia> oferon: what wirless card is it ?
<nullp0inter> racecar56: thats not really an install thought
<racecar56> nullp0inter: if it don't work then just be sure the HDD is plugged in
<DerKlempner> Soaringswine: Check the install and disable all desktop effects.
<nullp0inter> i might just throw this thing out..no point in wasting time with it
<nullp0inter> thanks for th ehelp everyone
<oferon> ikonia: Atheros AR5B91
<DerKlempner> Soaringswine: Desktop visual effects, that is.
<racecar56> nullp0inter: if it's IDE, be sure you push those data cables in firmly. sometimes they look like they're plugged in, but they aren't really
<Soaringswine> DerKlempner, ok..I just have no clue what could have gotten updated that changed this
<racecar56> nullp0inter: don't throw it out.
<racecar56> nullp0inter: seriously.
<shrini> Hi all
<shrini> need help
<shrini> could not login to wiki.ubuntu.com
<innomen> How do i remove entier from the grub boot list?
<DerKlempner> Soaringswine: I think a default install might have the mid-level visual effects enabled.  You need to completely disable them so vino plays nice.
<innomen> entries*
<Beezie> !ask | shrini
<ubottu> shrini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> oferon: reading some of the notes, it does appear that the atheros card uses a propritary kernel modules that indeed does have limitations
<shrini> getting error UnknownTimeZoneError
<innomen> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Timewarper> hi
<Billiard> innomen: uninstalling the kernels with the package manager should remove them from the grub list
<George_E> Hi
<shrini> Beezie: thanks
<Timewarper> isis this legal? http://ubuntusatanic.org
<shrini> Beezie: getting UnknownTimeZoneError on login wiki
<ph33r> racecar56: you around ?
<nullp0inter> racecar56: i think im just annoyed more than anything. ill have to burn another cd and/or open it up tomorrow
<innomen> Billiard, the entry for windows x is also multiplying
<Timewarper> http://ubuntusatanic.org have those people the right to use ubuntu in their distro name?
<Soaringswine> DerKlempner, ok, but vino worked perfectly fine before I installed all the updates ubuntu suggested
<ikonia> oferon: certainly in earlier kernels it's got quite poor support and I don't see any notes to suggest it's got better later,
<ph33r> racecar56: you around ?
<ikonia> Timewarper: no
<DerKlempner> Soaringswine: From what version?
<racecar56> ph33r: i crashed :[
<Soaringswine> DerKlempner, holy cow, it works now..who woulda thunk
<Billiard> innomen: thats odd, you could try grub-mkconfig
<innomen> Billiard, where is this list kept?
<Timewarper> ikonia: who will punish them?
<oferon> ikonia: other people had same problem with their ath cards and solved it... I just think I'm using the wrong drivers for this card..
<ph33r> racecar56: ewww, you know how to get sounds when playing 3gp files with samr audio ?
<George_E> I cant get multiple monitors to be detected since installing compiz.
<DerKlempner> Soaringswine: It's been "broken" like that since 9.04 came out.
<ikonia> oferon: there appears to be multiple options available, including ndiswrapper, madwifi etc
<innomen> Billiard, where is the list stored?
<racecar56> ph33r: i don't know
<Soaringswine> DerKlempner, i did a fresh install of 9.10, tried out vino, it worked fine. did the updates that the update manager had (which i assume is the same as an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade), and then it stopped working properly.
<racecar56> ph33r: maybe i have
<Billiard> innomen: for old grub its in /boot/grub
<Soaringswine> DerKlempner, oh ok
<ph33r> racecar56: could you possibly check it ?
<innomen> Billiard, that folder contains many files
<oferon> ikonia: I made a report with all info relevant to wireless conf... mind if I PM it to you?
<racecar56> ph33r: i don't know. i don't have any amr files to really try.
<DerKlempner> Soaringswine, I use x11vnc instead.  Works fine even with full Compiz visual effects.
<ph33r> racecar56: hrmm
<Billiard> innomen: menu.lst    but it should be auto generated by other things
<racecar56> ph33r: there are a few laying around but i can't get access to them at the moment, really
<Timewarper> frucking shut down this sh1t http://ubuntusatanic.org
<ph33r> racecar56: they are actualy 3gp files but with amr audio.. ok just let me know if you get hold of them
<ikonia> oferon: you're welcoe to, although I don't really deal with closed source wifi drivers, more so when the function that's failing is the ability to crack
<ikonia> Timewarper: control your language
<lodder> how can I move my lvm root partition to an non lvm partition I already have it partition, need to copy and setup grub, but I don't know how?
<Timewarper> ikonia: not possible
<Soaringswine> DerKlempner, ha i had a completely different problem when i tried to use other vnc servers..my keymap somehow was messed up. i'm just gonna stick with vino though. thanks alot!
<ikonia> Timewarper: it will be delt with - stop advertising it now
<innomen> Billiard, there is no menu.lst
<George_E> Where is menu.lst? I cant find it.
<racecar56> ph33r: k. what do you want me to do with 'em, again? play 'em?
<Billiard> innomen: you are using grub2 then probably
<ph33r> racecar56: yeah and see if you can hear the sound ?
<racecar56> ph33r: like figure out what do i need to play amrs?
<DerKlempner> Soaringswine, no worries.  Good luck.
<ph33r> racecar56: aye aye captain
<Billiard> George_E: /boot/grub  for old grub
<innomen> Billiard, do you knwo where the grub 2 menu list is kept?
<racecar56> ph33r: i'm on a pretty fresh installation, so i think this is a good testing comp
<oferon> ikonia: I'm only using it to test my own AP.. once I have my own there is no reason for me to try cracking others
<Billiard> innomen: its setup differently, there is no menu.lst afaik
<George_E> It isnt there.
<ph33r> racecar56: cool :)
<innomen> How do I remove entries from the grub2 boot list?
<ircuser> How to update Vuze in Ubuntu? Vuze says they don't support a version and ubuntu won't show me a new version.
<innomen> heh no one knows because apprently its not possible if this page i found is correct
<Ascavasaion> I forgive you elky
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: stop - now
<Sahkolihaa> Uh, ikonia? Didn't you just throw out someone -who didn't even speak-?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: take the kick as a warning
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<Ascavasaion> It was a joke... you guys need to lighten up a tad.
 * Sahkolihaa is missing something.
<Billiard> innomen: did you give grub-mkconfig a try? i think grub2 has that
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: no - you need to stop - now
<innomen> Sahkolihaa, careful asking question like that could be "disrespecting" an op
<innomen> Billiard, yea i ran the commands i did a bunch of things
<innomen> Billiard, but i want ot edit the list
<George_E> Me too
<Ascavasaion> Bleh
<adminewb> There are multiple mostly separate installations of ubuntu karmic on my machine, I'd like some help with which of the submount file systems may be shared among them without trouble. I have a shared /var, and it appears to be causing conflicts. /var/lock /var/run, maybe another /var subfolder are still in a nondiskfs special area afaik. Is there some package configuration data stored under /var?
<innomen> Ascavasaion, they wont, lots of insecurity in here, its like avoiding a prison guard, you dont debate them
<Billiard> innomen: if you want to add your own entries there is a directory they go in i believe
<Ascavasaion> innomen: *nods*
<innomen> Billiard, i want to remove entries
<lodder> how can I move a lvm-based root partition to a non-lvm based partition
<Beezie> lodder, is the non-lvm partition viewable while the lvm one is?
<lodder> Beezie: YES
<innomen> http://ubuntuguide.net/manually-addingremoving-entries-to-grub-2-menu according to this page removing grub2 entires is, not possible?
<Beezie> the dd command
<lodder> Beezie: using dd?
<innomen> wow, ok so this is the 4th reason to go back to windows xp
<lodder> Beezie: using dd? and what about grub then?
<innomen> l8r guys good luck
<cj_> mzuverink
<anom01y> is there any other program aside from audacidy that is good for recording audio through the line-input jack on the sound card ?
<anom01y> I've never been successful getting audacity configured
<sllide> are there orther browser plugins for sound files?
<sllide> exept for movie player
<Beezie> lodder, not sure but dd will copy the partition
<Beezie> anom01y, ardour i think
<anom01y> thanks
<Beezie> anom01y, http://ardour.org/
<lodder> Beezie: yes but my main consure is grub, since i'm moving it from disk sda to sdb
<nomnex> Workgroup question with Samba - I have connected 2 Linux computers behind a router. When I exchange files, permissions are screwed - i.e. nobody and I cannot access file. Do I need to create mirror accounts on the host and the client?
<Beezie> try adding search of "adding partition grub"
<ShazbotMcNasty> What happened today to make the internet die?
<adminewb> Is there a better help resource for this sort of issue: There are multiple mostly separate installations of ubuntu karmic on my machine. I'd like some help with which of their submount file systems may be shared among them without trouble. Sharing /var appears to be causing conflicts, though /var/lock /var/run are still in a nondiskfs special area. Could there be some storage of package configuration somewhere under /var?
<aptget> lstarnes: got it working. "color wrapper" was screwing it up some how, not sure yet how, but removing it, make everything work
<aptget> lstarnes: thats for you help
<tophu> :-( I went on dalnet ... now I feel dirty
<aptget> lstarnes: thats=>thanks for you help
<Fizix> lulz tophu
<sexcopter> hi, i'm just about to install 9.10, and wondering: are my files on /home, which is ext3, at the mercy of the large file bug for ext4 if i install / on ext4?
<tophu> this is what happens when you read too much bash ,,, you get stupid urges ..... fight them .. trust me
<adminewb> sexcopter: large file bug on ext4? sounds dreadful
<sexcopter> adminewb: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Possible%20corruption%20of%20large%20files%20with%20ext4%20filesystem
<adminewb> sexcopter thanks for the link
<Fizix> Anyone know why any netbook cannot run Cheese, UNR's packaged whoplah, well?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Fizix, no, I do not know...
<ShazbotMcNasty> does 'any' imply that you've tried multiple?
<Fizix> ShazbotMcNasty, correct.
<Fizix> I was Forum huntin just now, apparently it's a problem with Cheese itself as it doesn't use more RAM that whatever the system idle process is
<Fizix> Some people apparently write little scripts just to keep the CPU busy and RAM active to run Cheese,
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm not even sure what 'cheese' is.
<Fizix> Hmm, perhaps I'll just find a better camera/video program
<indus> !cheese
<indus> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<Fizix> ShazbotMcNasty, it's a program packaged with UNR that interfaces with the video cam in some monitors to atake pictures and record video
<konbon> Hello :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> okay.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Oh... I had that.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I just never used it because I don't own a webcam
<ShazbotMcNasty> I uninstalled it because it came default D:
<nic3> hey does any one know how i can check the distro of mplayer i am using?
<ShazbotMcNasty> mplayer --version
<ShazbotMcNasty> doesn't exactly work, but it gave me the version..
<sexcopter> adminewb: you're welcome. Sucks eh?
<confused_guy> Has anyone used glusterfs on ubuntu?
<konbon> anyone here familira with the DSL distro commands to install a new app via terminal?
<konbon> looks like the DSL channel is very dead
<vega> recommendations on a good alternative filemanager for gnome? supporting image previews like nautilus does
<confused_guy> vega: thinar
<confused_guy> *thunar
<Crash2108> Hello, friends!
<tubie> oh
<tubie> g 陈冠希
<konbon> i figured it out, thanks anyways :)
<ashenburger> anyone have any experience with wubi here?
<ShazbotMcNasty> konbon, if you need anymore help there's this site: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_MyDSL_Extensions
<ashenburger> I only get an error message when trying to start it
<adminewb> sexcopter: this trouble seems buried in a lot of release notes noise; i should have learned of this earlier
<Crash2108> I'm running ubuntu Live CD on an old PPC G4 flower computer.  I'm trying to get old files off but it's giving me flack about permissions.  How do I shut that bitch up?  I'm trying sudo su and CDing to that directory but it just gives a blank line.
<sexcopter> adminewb: yeah, it seems like a *serious* concern. i'm just skimming the bugzilla page, seems as if they don't really know what is going on...
<zsy> is there any people come from china>
<Crash2108> About 3 billion people, zsy.
<sexcopter> adminewb: hence why i want to know if i'm "safe" if the OS is installed to ext4 while home stays on ext3
<adminewb> sexcopter, haven't seen anything appearing definitive in the bug record
<iceroot> !cn | zsy
<ubottu> zsy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<centHOGG> Crash2108: your moving the files off the G4 to...
<Crash2108> An external harddrive.  But I think that's pretty much irrelevant since it's the same story just trying to view the files.
<adminewb> sexcopter, no comment activity in about a week
<centHOGG> ok
<centHOGG> what fs
<a2f> after running aptitude build-dep i'm seeing a bunch of packages with {a} next to their names. what does that mean?
<Crash2108> centHOGG, I don't know.  Whatever mac does.
<centHOGG> ok
<Crash2108> HFS or something I think.
<centHOGG> ok
<Crash2108> High Fructose Files
<coz_> a2f,  well I am going to assume...since I never run aptitude, that those are the dependecies you asked for
<centHOGG> Crash2108: if you can't even see the files on the drive that is problematic
<Crash2108> I don't have permissions.  I guess because both Linux and Mac are UNix based and therfor have the same permissions structure.
<centHOGG> HFS isn't linux
<centHOGG> mac
<Fizix> Does some of the stuff that come in ubuntu-restricted-extras also the same stuff in Medibuntu?
<a2f> coz_: right but some packages do not have {a} next to their names
<Crash2108> I know they're there, if that's what you're implying.  The hard drive is just fine.
<centHOGG> great... if you can't see them with linux it doesn't matter
<coz_> a2f,  mm  then I am not sure   I generally just do  sudo apt-get build-dep  nameofpacakge
<Crash2108> What do you mean?
<centHOGG> Crash2108: try searching in synaptic for HFS
<centHOGG> Crash2108: how well do you know linux
<Crash2108> I don't even know if it's HFS.
<nic3> anyone knows what is the latest distro of mplayer?
<unimatrix9> hello all good people
<centHOGG> Crash2108: can you turn the G4 on with it's own mac os?
<unimatrix9> nic3, install from source?
<Crash2108> It's in the other room.  I'm good enough with linux to run a web server and install things when I need them.  Never compiled the kernal or anything though
<unimatrix9> is there an way to get eog viewer to show an slide show that does not go fullscreen?
<mneptok> Crash2108: sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsutils
<centHOGG> thx
<Crash2108> Yes, I can boot and view the files in that user's directory. It's just Mac's file transfer sucks.  And so does the backup program.  The USB freezes mid transfer too.  Ubuntu on the same computer works flawlessly in that regard.  I just don't have the permissions.
<sexcopter> adminewb: yeah. i'm concerned enough to go for the ext3 option. i can live with that and one day maybe i'll switch to ext4.
<centHOGG> Crash2108: maybe you'll be in luck with mneptok suggestion
<jaik> Hello everybody - I've a problem concerning sendmail / qmail. Could someone explain me, what sense it makes, to install sendmail / qmail on my box? I know what those programs do, but doesn't my E-Mail Program look after that?
<adminewb> sexcopter, during conversion to ext4, i understand that conversion in place doesn't net as much benefit as you'd want from new format; transferring content from old to new fs works better
<mneptok> jaik: what is your desired result?
<Crash2108> I checked, it's Apple HFS, HFS+.  Why does that matter, exactly?
<mneptok> Crash2108: ever tried to mount an ext4 filesystem in Windows? short answer ... you can't. filesystem type matters a LOT.
<centHOGG> Crash2108: yeah I'm about to turn in. A long time ago I did transfer files off a mac with linux... you need to install
<sexcopter> adminewb: okay, thanks for letting me know. that means i'll probably be on ext3 until april ;)
<jaik> mneptok: my desired result is to make a report about those programs - but actually I don't know where those programs work.
<centHOGG> the proper viewer for that HFS filesystem... I think I backed the mac files up with a DD iso image
<amitprakash> hi.. can someone point me to how to setup bugzilla on an ubuntu server?
<jstechno> hi
<centHOGG> gl
 * centHOGG nighty nite
<Crash2108> Well, sure it matters when you're trying to mount it.  But as long as Ubuntu recognizes it and you're not using too long of file names I should be able to transfer bits off of it, no?
<mneptok> jaik: start with Wikipedia for "Mail Transport Agent"
<holmser> I am looking for a good encoding program to change some of my video files from avi to mp4 so my phone can play them
<mneptok> Crash2108: filename length does not matter
<holmser> any suggestions on a gui?
<musicfan87> handbrake?
<musicfan87> is there a way to specify how long a program will run? something kinda like sleep?
<Crash2108> Max filename length	255 characters (255 UTF-16 encoding units, normalized to Apple-modified variant of Unicode Normalization Format D)
<jaik> mneptok: i started there and i know what sendmail / qmail mainly does. i know the smtp protocol etc. but could you perhaps give me an example where those programs are used?
<holmser> musicfan87, thanks.  jackpot
<mneptok> jaik: mail servers
<jaik> mneptok: thought about that too ;-) But why should I create such a mailserver? That's the point I don't understand.
<mneptok> jaik: what is your desired result?
<mneptok> (x2)
<Beezie> holmser, vlc or mencoder
<meru> So, I switched from 8.04 server to 9.10 desktop and now on of my drives is unreadable :/
<jaik> mneptok: i've to write a report about those programs. and my desired result is to know, why I should/would create a mailserver with sendmail
<mneptok> jaik: you run an ISP. you sell Internet access. do you want to tell your customers "we don;t give you an e-mail address, not any way to send e-mail?"
<Crash2108> mneptok:, What will installing that do exactly?
<mneptok> jaik: i think you need to read that Wikipedia article again
<nomnex> help with my work group: file exchange permission: -rw-r--r--  1 nobody nogroup 7.8M 2009-12-05 06:33 CF-Y5 Service Manual.pdf
<jaik> mneptok: that means: if i've got a small lan, i could create mail adresses there?
<mneptok> Crash2108: allow you to access HFS+ formatted partitions using Ubuntu
<nomnex> do I need to create the same account on all the machines?
<mneptok> jaik: this is wandering into offtopic territory. this is a support channel, with emphasis on fixing problems. you need an SMTP tutorial, which this channel is not designed to do.
<anom01y> how do I connect jack to alsa ? I am trying to use ardour to record from my line in, but It doesnt see any audio (which I am playing and hearing through the line-in jack right now I have line in turned up in alsa mixer and a player plugged into the line in jack)
<anom01y> but ardour does not see anything coming in
<jaik> mneptok: ok, so I'll search somewhere else - thank you :-)
<anom01y> they told me to ask here how to connect jackd into alsa
<Crash2108> mneptok:, it was already the newest version and I can already access them.  I just don't have the permissions to get my user files out.
<Crash2108> I would like to force them out, but I can't traverse to the directory for some reason.
<Crash2108> And I don't know how to make myself a super user in the GUI.
<mneptok> Crash2108: pastebin the output of "df -h" (no quotes)
<Jordan_U> Crash2108: gksudo nautilus
<meru> if fsck says bad superblock and tune2fs says "Filesystem revision too high while trying to open ..." what can I do to recover the partition?
<Crash2108> What does that do?
<lstarnes> Crash2108: it starts nautilus, the file manager, with superuser powers
<ardchoille> Crash2108: I might add.. be vary careful with it
<Crash2108> Jordan_U's suggestion worked perfectly.  Just what I wanted.  Thanks.
<Jordan_U> Crash2108: np
<Crash2108> As for the pastebin guy, if you're curious. http://pastebin.com/mef7d90f
<nomnex> #samba
<Rajasun> holmser: You have a few options e.g. hanbrake-gtk at http://handbrake.fr/, hypervc at http://hypervideoconve.sourceforge.net/, transmageddon see deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/janvitus/ppa/ubuntu karmic main or Arista at http://programmer-art.org/projects/arista-transcoder
<Om3Ddragon> hi there any idea how to install quake 4 in ubuntu
<Om3Ddragon> any gamer around here
<papul> Om3Ddragon, u can use urbanterror
<ten80p> Om3Ddragon: I think there is a copy of quake on playdeb.com
<papul> Om3Ddragon, or u can use wine+quake 4
<eremite_> Question about resizing a partition.  I have 2 partitions, one with XP and one with Ubuntu.  The XP partiton was first, and is 30GB.  I want to enlarge it and shrink the size of my Ubuntu partition without destroying data.  Is this possible? What apps do I need?
<khensthoth> eremite_: Gparted.
<qdb> why ices2 uses so much processor when i configured it to default device which turns on using pulseaudio? 40-50% of 1100 mhz
<khensthoth> eremite_: It might takes hours and hours though.
<coder__> hi
<Jordan_U> eremite_: Gparted is on the Ubuntu LiveCD
<eremite_> Im installing gparetd on my hard disc.
<Jordan_U> eremite_: You can't resize partitions on the drive you are booted from
<coder__> i installed xp -->ubuntu -->fedora now im unable to boot ubuntu ---can somebody point what i have to do ?
<om26er> coder__: installing ubuntu at last worked for me
<underscore> format * ?
<coder__> om26er, now how to recover boot menu
<Jordan_U> coder__: I would recommend re-installing grub2 in Ubuntu
<eremite_> Its not possible to resize my windows partiton while using my ubuntu partiton?
<coder__> Jordan_U, im unable to boot ubuntu
<om26er> coder__: that, i don't know :-/
<khensthoth> eremite_: If it involves resizing your Ubuntu partition in anyway, no. Run it from the Live CD.
<underscore> coder__: use live-cd to get into ubuntu.. then fix the grub
<joseamunoz> coder__: I recommend to boot with livecd and recover grub
<Jordan_U> coder__: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<coder__> underscore, i have debian live cd will do the job?
<Jordan_U> coder__: Yes
<joseamunoz> debian or knoppix will be find
<coder__> thanks
<Rajasun> eremite: unmount your Windows partition in gparted then resize it. There should be an option available to unmount. If I recall correctly, you can't perform actions like resizing on a mounted filesystem.
<hey_boy> guys, I have a problem in Update Manager in Ubuntu 9.10
<hey_boy> It is about file sizes displayed vs. downloaded
<Ademan> hey X.org is behaving really badly for me on karmic, it crashes right before it'd get to the desktop, and trying to run it via startx results in a (useful) error "/dev/fb0: no such file or directory" it's a geforce 5900, does anyone know how to fix this?
<joseamunoz> hey_boy: Could you explain it better?
<hey_boy> When I run Update Manager a particular file is shown to of xx Kb, but in fact the downloaded file is much larger (when checked in the apt/cache)
<HOTTTTTTT> Hello guy
<hey_boy> This happens with almost 50% of the files that are downloaded.
<HOTTTTTTT> I have a problem
<jstechno> hey_boy:its bcoz apt-get is download total bundle...
<hey_boy> then why the difference in display of size
<HOTTTTTTT> Anyone can help me
<HOTTTTTTT> It's about
<jstechno> bcoz the diff is on a bundle nd a file...
<Carsten-> Hello people... I am trying to change the group of a user, but cant seem to find the correct command, can anyone help?
<om26er> !help | HOTTTTTTT
<ubottu> HOTTTTTTT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jigal> hello I am trying tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log and get theseerrors:[Sun Dec 06 11:57:17 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.4 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<HOTTTTTTT> shout down problem, the power is not completely turn off!
<jigal> [Sun Dec 06 23:38:05 2009] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<jigal> [Mon Dec 07 07:56:04 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.4 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<jigal> [Mon Dec 07 08:12:12 2009] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<jigal> [Mon Dec 07 08:13:31 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.4 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<FloodBot1> jigal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om26er> HOTTTTTTT: using wubi?
<jigal> ok floodbot here is my error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/336393/
<lstarnes> jigal: those are not errors
<lstarnes> jigal: those messages are normal
<lstarnes> jigal: they're sent every time apache restarts
<jigal> aha ok
<jigal> so it's in te error log ;-)
<HOTTTTTTT> om26er= I'm a very beginner o ubuntu , so I really don
<HOTTTTTTT> om26er= I'm a very beginner o ubuntu , so I really don't know that I use WUBI or not.
<om26er> HOTTTTTTT: how did you installed ubuntu?
<om26er> HOTTTTTTT: from live cd or from windows?
<HOTTTTTTT> I download it from official website and ISO on the CD
<HOTTTTTTT> live CD i think.
<ERLANG_KA> hi
<coder__> joseamunoz, will be able to boot into fedora after following this tut http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide ?
<om26er> HOTTTTTTT: go to terminal type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<om26er> coder__: yes i gues
<coder__> om26er, cool :)
<joseamunoz> hey_boy: Could you please tell an example? I mean a package to check
<hjst> anyone know where I can find the "Sans" font that Ubuntu uses as its system font? I'm trying to get VLC to use it for subtitles but I can't find it in /usr/share/fonts
<nic3> how can i check the speed of my machine?
<HOTTTTTTT> Reading package lists... Done
<HOTTTTTTT> Reading package lists... Done
<HOTTTTTTT> Building dependency tree
<HOTTTTTTT> Reading state information... Done
<HOTTTTTTT> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> HOTTTTTTT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hey_boy> For example, if Update Manager is updating libqt4, the size displayed is around 54 kb, but the downloaded file is much bigger around 1Mb.
<HOTTTTTTT> this is the end of the process
<HOTTTTTTT> the process's done
<HOTTTTTTT> i have to restart right?
<ace__> hi... i am having a problem installing 9.10 on my hp laptop. would someone be willing to help me out?
<janisozaur> i have once stumbled into a quirk, i had a file, "file" identified it properly, but i couldn't use it as an executable. it looked just like the file was not commited to the filesystem somehow. now i've run into the very same problem, though not on a ubuntu system. "file" identifies my file properly, i.e. elf 64-bit executable dynamically linked, but ldd says that it is not a dynamically linked exec. on my laptop with ubuntu i have the very same fil
<Carsten-> hey guys, im trying to change the group of a user by command line, i cant seem to find the right command
<Carsten-> can anyone help?
<pagan0ne> hey, is there any command to tell you what video codec a file uses from the command line?
<janisozaur> pagan0ne: try "file", though it's more generic
<pagan0ne> ty janisozaur
<HOTTTTTTT> shout down problem, the power is not completely turn off! Any one can help please....
<megamanx1978> Having problems with playing Sims 3 in linux does not detect my LEGAL disc in playonlinux and no sound in cedega
<indus> megamanx1978: look http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16664
<hey_boy> I have deleted the download cache, hence I cant check
<hey_boy> next time I update, I will keep an eye on this issue.
<joseamunoz> hey_boy: check downloaded vs. Installed size
<megamanx1978> I did check both the cedega and play on linux sites and it says it works fine on both sites also I had no luck with the forums
<Rajasun> hey_boy: run sudo aptitude update again, then do an apt-cache search libqtcore4 again perhaps?
<jongbergs> hi, i updated one of my karmic workstations after restarting i ended up grub shell prompt like  this ---> grub sh:      i installed karmic using wubi..how would i restore the grub menu?
<hey_boy> I will try that
<hey_boy> Thanks
<Rajasun> hey_boy: Np but u shld thank joseamunoz more.
<indus> megamanx1978: did you apply the no cd patch?
<joseamunoz> Rajasun: :)
<Rajasun> joseamunoz: ;)
<megamanx1978> I did not use any patches
<khensthoth> jongbergs: See if this post helps you to use the grub prompt. http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?act=ST&f=14&t=5025
<HoTTTTTTT> I have a problem about shut down the computer on Ubuntu 9.10 I installed it by Live CD
<jongbergs> khensthoth: ok i'll try the options there
<raven_> gpodder more and more starts downloads of files i already played or deleted - what is going on here what can i do to fix it?
<indus> megamanx1978: you need the no cd patch from them, then it wont ask for cd
<HoTTTTTTT> I have a problem about shut down the computer on Ubuntu 9.10 I installed it by Live CD
<megamanx1978> where do I download the no cd patch?
<Pekka> Can anyone help me?
<indus> megamanx1978: from the sims site i guess
<indus> Pekka: yes
<om26er> what is the actual difference between UNR and ubuntu desktop
<indus> Pekka: what is the problem
<indus> om26er: not much really, just a gui for smaller screens
<indus> om26er: and little optimixed for intel atom
<Rajasun> om26er: ain't UNR for netbooks specifically?
<Pekka> Well, I'm first time using linux and my scanner doesnt work
<indus> Pekka: which scanner
<Pekka> epson 1670
<indus> Pekka: is it a printer and scanner?
<Pekka> scanner only
<megamanx1978> Do you know how to get the sound working in cedega with sims 3?
<indus> megamanx1978: cedega no
<indus> megamanx1978: have you downloaded the no cd patch?
<Rajasun> Pekka: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flegita . For more info on what flegita does, try typing apt-cache show flegita.
<indus> megamanx1978: the appdb is the best place to get help on this,also try starting game with directx 8
<megamanx1978> I cannot find the patch I need a link
<xxbones21xx_> is there a way to edit a binary file
<HoTTTTTTT> I have a problem about shut down the computer on Ubuntu 9.10 I installed it by Live CD
<indus> megamanx1978: http://digg.com/pc_games/The_Sims_3_No_CD_Patch be careful, dirty link probably
<megamanx1978> wont using dx8 instead of dx9 downgrade the graphics?
<HoTTTTTTT> I have a problem about shut down the computer on Ubuntu 9.10 I installed it by Live CD
<HoTTTTTTT> I have a problem about shut down the computer on Ubuntu 9.10 I installed it by Live CD
<indus> megamanx1978: well,a little yes, but games work sometimes
<indus> megamanx1978: also, try using the directx dll's instead of wine's dll
<xxbones21xx_> I have the GNUBOY program and i need to change the controls for the button input
<ardchoille> !patience | HoTTTTTTT
<ubottu> HoTTTTTTT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<megamanx1978> Are you talking about doing this in play on linux or cedega?
<indus> megamanx1978: wine
<indus> megamanx1978: never used playonlinux
<xxbones21xx_> well no actually its on debian on a palm pre
<indus> megamanx1978: playonlinux uses wine i think
<xxbones21xx_> but this is the command i have to run to get it running...
<megamanx1978> how do I set the dll in wine?
<xxbones21xx_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<khensthoth> Pekka: Does your scanner not work with the XSane application in Ubuntu?
<janiwork> Is there some changes in karmic koala policy rules ? In edgy i could set the authorizations for setting up system wide settings to not to ask for a password, now if i run policykit, i cant even see most of the system policies anymore..
<xxbones21xx_> !PASTEBINIT
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<xxbones21xx_> !pastebinit
<Pekka> thats right
<indus> megamanx1978: well,copy the windows dll's and put them in a folder ,then open winecfg and point them to the folder
<xxbones21xx_> export SDL_VIDEODRIVER="directfb"
<xxbones21xx_> export SDL_NOMOUSE=1
<xxbones21xx_> sdlgnuboy --scale=2 --density=2 --bind q quit --bind u +up --bind h +left --bind k +right --bind j +down YOURROMFILE.GB
<xxbones21xx_> i need to change the input buttons for what would be the a and b buttons
<megamanx1978> They should be in the dx dir on the cd right?
<xxbones21xx_> there default to s and d
<indus> megamanx1978: yes
<xxbones21xx_> Does someone know how to edit binary files, I need to change key mapping...
<wanted> hello friends,  i got the trouble with my head phones, plesae guide me
<eghie1> hello
<om26er> plz tell me a user friendly sound cutter (editor)
<xxbones21xx_> is anyone even seeing me txt
<xxbones21xx_> ???
<eghie1> I'm trying to install 64 bit ubuntu karmic on RAID1 (Intel hardware RAID) with netboot with ext3, but grub2 refuses to install itself in the MBR
<janiwork> om26er: audacity
<smknight> yeah
<smknight> audacity
<smknight> :x
<Pekka> didnt help, the scanner doesnt work
<MenZa> How can I check where the last ssh access attempt was from?
<megamanx1978> How do I find out what ver of sims 3 I am using?
<om26er> who was having problem with epson 1670  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26911
<indus> megamanx1978: hmm dont know
<eghie1> dus anyone know how I can extend the kernel of the netboot image to load more filesystem and raid modules, so maybe then it will install?
<Pekka> i was
<DragunoV> hello all.
<DragunoV> i need a bit guidance on using snort in ubuntu ?
<Pekka> hey
<Pekka> this is what i got
<Pekka> device `snapscan:libusb:001:007' is a EPSON EPSON Scanner flatbed scanner
<Pekka> i tried to edit the file but couldnt do it, the file was empty
<janiwork> Is there some changes in karmic koala policy rules ? In edgy i could set the authorizations for setting up system wide settings to not to ask for a password, now if i run policykit on karmic, i cant even see most of the system policies anymore.. So basicly im trying to setup systemwide proxy configurations so that i dont need to write my password *twice* in a row..
<Rajasun> om26er: Try mp3splt-gtk. See http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/. It is in the repos. To install > sudo aptitude install mp3splt-gtk
<zen> #ubuntu-cn
<lubes> ciao
<Quan-Time> anyone know how to make the screensaver STOP comming on while watching a vid in fullscreen in VLC ? tried the option in vlc preferences to no avail.. ideas ?
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, sounds like a VLC bug - when doing fullscreen movies w/ Totem, the screensaver stays off here.
<Quan-Time> i read its a scrensaver bug.. tried to install a dif scrensaver version (PPA) to no avail..
<Quan-Time> Madpilot: i read that "caffeine" would help fix it.. just sends a pulse to keep the screen off
<jee> hello,i have installed flashplugin..still firefox cannot play youtube videos,how can i fix it?
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, not sure; whatever Totem does to keep the screensaver off, VLC obviously isn't doing...
<starseedportal> i cant find ati radeon drivers! can someone help me please?
<rgnr> hi all
<rgnr> how to add locale?
<rgnr> ANSI_X3.4-1968 not found
<erebos> did you try 'update-locale' ?
<rgnr> erebos, i tried reconfigure locale
<david> hello. how do you install gnome-do? i couldnt find it in the ubuntu software center
<rgnr> erebos, i have a problem mountin USB devices
<Guest87981> hello. how do you install gnome-do? i couldnt find it in the ubuntu software center
<rgnr> dmsesg | tail says ANSI_X3.4-1968 not found
<sgtx_> is it possible to have X-fi sound under ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> Guest87981, do you have the Universe repo active? That's where gnome-do is
<Madpilot> ubottu, info gnome-do
<Guest87981> Madpilot, how do i tell?
<zen> who can tell me which software is best net manager
<Wikidude> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 481 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<Madpilot> Guest87981, System->Admin->Software Sources, make sure the top four checkboxes are ticked
<Guest87981> they are
<Guest87981> Madpilot, they are. what do i search?
<Madpilot> Guest87981, now search Synaptic for gnome-do - it might not be in Software Centre
<khensthoth> Guest87981: In the terminal: sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<Madpilot> or that
<Guest87981> i did the apt-get
<Guest87981> for some reason the fact that it wasnt in the software center put me off
<Bilge> /nick lienucks
<newk> Guest87981: gnome do is in the software center?
<Guest87981> newk, nope
<khensthoth> newk: Guest87981: It is on my machine.
<newk> Guest87981: It is in mine, is yours a brand new install?
<Guest87981> yes it is
<pretender> installed windows 7 64 bit 1st then ubuntu 9.10 but grub menu no option to boot windows
<newk> Guest87981: go into synaptic and press reload
<Guest87981> fresh 9.10 with all updates
<Rajasun> Guest87981: No reason why you can't see it or that it isn't there if your have the universe repo enabled already. Type apt-cache policy gnome-do sees what it says. Pastebin the output, then paste the link here. On my install it reads http://pastebin.com/f7b2a4026 .
<newk> Guest87981: or do a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest87981> Rajasun, its says installed now...
<Rajasun> Guest87981: So good for you, issue resolved.
<DragunoV> anyone know how to use snort with apf ?
<m4v3rick> #linuxhelp
<raven_> gpodder more and more starts downloads of files i already played or deleted - what is going on here what can i do to fix it?
<seravitae> Hi there, i have noticed some odd networking behavior, when creating a webserver it takes a long time, like minutes, for the command to actually complete. i also made an ftp server (ProFTPd) and launching the server also has this massive delay. additionally, people connecting to the FTP connect immediately but then are subject to the same massive delay as seen here: http://pastebin.com/d4dd85d70
<seravitae> i thought it might be dns issues but i am doing everything off LAN (server and clients are 10.1.1.*) and no dns being used.
<m4v3rick> hi there
<seravitae> i also disabled DHCP on the server and forced a static ip. no luck. can't think of anything else that would introduce this lag period.
<m4v3rick> some one could help me put F.E.A.R demo to work on ubuntu??
<kraut> moin
<xxbones21xx> does anyone know how to edit a binary file???
<willvarfar> my wifi has suddenly stopped working in ubuntu; its just done a kernel upgrade to .16 iirc but I think it started fine with wifi once after that; however now I've had to boot back into windows just to get online
<willvarfar> a widespread problem?
<willvarfar> xxbones21xx: ghex2 is a program you can install; its a 'hex' editor
<xxbones21xx_> Does anyone know how to edit a binary file?
<Rajasun> xxbones21xx_: sudo aptitude install ghex
<m4v3rick> some one could help me put F.E.A.R demo to work on ubuntu??
<xxbones21xx_> Rajasun: Thank you.
<Rajasun> xxbones21xx_: you can also take your pick from apt-cache search hex editor , that is if ghex doesn't appeal to you
<Rajasun> xxbones21xx_: np
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | m4v3rick
<m4v3rick> i allready installed some windows libs with winetricks
<baali> Anyone here using Dell 22" with Ubuntu 9.10 and 1920x1080 res?
<ubottu> m4v3rick: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<m4v3rick> ubottu, hmm..ok thx ubottu!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v3rick> lol
<ironfoot495> Hello has anyone installed gloobus yet?
<ironfoot495> I have a problem installing it??
<ironfoot495> ?
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: a while back yeah :)
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: funny game
<ActionParsnip> or am i thinking of something else
<ironfoot495> no it is not a game ?
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: yeah just websearched, sounds cool
<ActionParsnip> !info globulus
<ubottu> Package globulus does not exist in karmic
<ironfoot495> yeah but I'm having a hard time installing it?
<ActionParsnip> !info globulos
<ubottu> Package globulos does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> thats the game I was thinking of
<Rajasun> ironfoot495: is it a program for GNOME that gives you a full screen preview to your files? It isn't in the repos yer as far as I recall, though I do know of a repo.
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/gloobus
<ironfoot495> yes that's right!
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: theres a ppa there, its then as easy as installing any other app
<xanax`> hello
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: doesnt get much easier than that
<Rajasun> ironfoor495: add this to your sources.list -> deb http://www.sourceslist.eu/repository/karmic/ binary/
<xanax`> where is the gdm.config file located ?
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: ok I'll give it a try really apprectiate it.
<Rajasun> ironfoor495: run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gloobus-coverflow
<lvh> Hi. Can anoyne on karmic or 9.10 do me a huge favor: apt-file search libpulse.so.0 | grep 32
<Rajasun> ironfoor495: No guarantess that it'll work though. It isn't an official package.
<ActionParsnip> Rajasun: open software sources and add another repo and paste in: ppa:tualatrix/gloobus    it will handle the keyt and everything for you
<ActionParsnip> Rajasun: you dont put a / after karmic too ;)
<xxbones21xx_> Rajasun: I dont know hwo to read hex, is there a way to format the output to something like html or something else?
<Rajasun> ActionParsnip: Not gonna use it, so not installing and the / doesn't matter ;)
<ActionParsnip> aye :D
<seravitae> Okay i really dont understand this, proftpd is taking freaking ages to load, i have done UseReverseDNS off and IdentLookups off but still it is the same speed to load, same with opening my webserver. Inbound connections arent affected, only opening the server socket??
<Rajasun> ActionParsnip: I do use that repo for some other apps e.g. sopcast-player just not for gloobus
<Rajasun> ActionParsnip: ;)
<ActionParsnip> nice
<m4v3rick> seravitae, you run it as a daemon?
<seravitae> nod
<seravitae> its happening with python-paste http server as well which is annoying, heh. every time i run the process, 15 secs to a minute
<VirusTB> who?
<m4v3rick> seravitae, hmm..do you experimented with another http server?
<blinkiz> Hi. I have a customer that has 287 GB of data that's needs to be backuped. The change of this data is probably around 100MB per day. The customer wants to be able to restore files 2 weeks back in time. How do I set this up so it requires so little space as possible?
<blinkiz> I have heard about merging full and differental backups. Probably something I need to use.
<seravitae> yes, apache, didnt seem to suffer the same fate - however, apache launches child processes so it may be harder to actually 'see' whtas going on timewise.
<seravitae> the fact that proftpd does it *and* python http server suggests to me that apache was doing it too, just in another thread.
<ju_> hi
<cow1> hi
<cow1> does any1 know what the "blks" command is used for?
<erUSUL> blinkiz: many backups programs can do full and incremental backups
<cow1> is it used to create a disk image or create file containing unallocated disk blocks?
<ActionParsnip> cow1: man blks
<cow1> doesnt work.
<cow1> how about dd command do u know/.
<cow1> ?
<blinkiz> erUSUL, of course. But what do you mean by that?
<ActionParsnip> cow1: you can use partimage to make an image of a partition
<erUSUL> blinkiz:  rsnapshot for example
<ActionParsnip> cow1: it will also compress it
<bbortz_> have a painful question to ask...was performing a release upgrade over ssh--it was my only option...system became completely unresponsive and i lost connectivity, and can't ssh to port 9004 as the installer said i would be able to...only option was to reboot system...now the system doesn't seem to be coming back online at all...
<blinkiz> erUSUL, Oh, sorry. Am in the wrong channel. Sorry man!
<blinkiz> :P
<erUSUL> blinkiz: that you have many options to choose from and that you have to be more specific if you want to narrow down the options
<ActionParsnip> bbortz_: boot to live cd, chroot to the installed system and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<m4v3rick> seravitae, ok then..should be phyton http server problem??
<erUSUL> blinkiz: np
<blinkiz> erUSUL, Yeah, sorry about that. I was supposed to post this in the #bacula channel. So just ignore :)
<bbortz_> ActionParsnip: damn...alright, thanks
<m4v3rick> seravitae, you can try with another version
<ActionParsnip> bbortz_: or maybe in root recovery console
<ActionParsnip> bbortz_: less hastle
<VirusTB> is there an Auto-replace in Xchat
<VirusTB> is there an Auto-replace in Xchat
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  wow do you sleep?
<bbortz_> ActionParsnip: not familiar with recovery console...will have to read up...would sudo apt-get -f install not be more hands-off?  i'm going to have to instruct someone by telephone from 6000 miles away
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: went to bed at 1am, up at 7:30am
<skywalker> hellp
<saikatc> if i have a file called test.txt with permission 744 and try to do, at the shell, sudo echo "hi" > test.txt why do i get a permission denied?  does the write not happen under sudo?
<ActionParsnip> bbortz_: select recovery mode in grub and then select root
<cow1> whats the command to change permission on file?
<ju_> hi
<saikatc> cow1: chmod
<ActionParsnip> cow1: chmod
<ju_> anyone use before Western Digital My Passport in Linux/Ubuntu?
<ju_> in the default drive, it has only NTFS and exFAT filesystem
<ActionParsnip> saikatc: try: sudo chmod +w test.txt
<erUSUL> cow1: chmod
<ActionParsnip> ju_: you can format it as you wish
<ActionParsnip> ju_: formatting it will lose te data stored
<bbortz_> ActionParsnip: got it...
<saikatc> ActionParsnip: still gets permission denied
<ju_> that is no problem for me
<ju_> because its a new unit
<ju_> im now in vista
<CritikaL> hola
<ju_> and trying to formatthe hard drive
<ju_> but i only seen two options of file systems exFAT and NTFS
<saikatc> i'm not sure if all of my first message got through, my irc client showed me an "incompatible encoding" message, but i am trying to sudo echo into test.txt
<CritikaL> alguien en español ??
<ju_> instead of ext2/ext3 file system
<erUSUL> !es | CritikaL
<ubottu> CritikaL: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CritikaL> gracias
<ashraf> hello
<ActionParsnip> saikatc: is it on a read only file system?
<ashraf> where can i download themes
<ActionParsnip> !theme | ashraf
<ubottu> ashraf: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ironfoot495> ok I used my terminal and downloaded  but the next instruction wants me to change some includes but they are not there ?
<lb_> hi! A friend is sending messages from Ubuntu's Pidgin to my Live Messenger. At the end of each line she's sending me there's a strange pattern of 32 mixed tabs and spaces...how can that happen, it's sort of annoying. And it wasn't there yesterday. Changes that I know of since then are just the package scim-bridge-client-qt which we installed
<ju_> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<ActionParsnip> ju_: windows isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> !windows | ju_
<filip_> 17543286
<ubottu> ju_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ju_> yes.I want to use the hard drive in Ubuntu
<ju_> but what i mention earlier is what ive seen using windows
<xxbones21xx_> can someone tell me how to get a binary file to display in a html style txt document that way i can edit key mappings in the gnuboy file
<lightbricko> when is the newer nvidia driver added to the "proprietary driver" menu item? I can only see version 185, not 190+.
<coder__> i accidently deleted my grub now, what can i do to get it back ?
<ActionParsnip> ju_: then format it ntfs
<erUSUL> !latest | lightbricko
<ubottu> lightbricko: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ActionParsnip> !grub | coder__
<ubottu> coder__: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> ju_: linux can read and write ntfs
<ju_> ActionParsnip: if it format it as ntfs, can it read n write?
<flankk> coder__: you deleted grub, or your grub config?
<ju_> coz im using ubuntu feisty in the past
<lightbricko> erUSUL, I see. Do you think there is any chance that it will be added before next version of Ubuntu?
<ju_> and it cant read ntfs
<ActionParsnip> ju_: yes in both systems
<ju_> is it something that i missed in the past?
<ActionParsnip> ju_: not really...
<ju_> i rmbed ive to convert to ext2.
<ju_> ohh
<marsilainen> hi all, is the 'karmic-proposed' repository for proposed updates that will likely become karmic updates, or is it proposed packages for lucid?
<lightbricko> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<coder__> flankk: i have grub.conf , deleted menu.lst
<ju_> so u mean ubuntu also can see the NTFS file system certainly?
<erUSUL> lightbricko: no; no chance of a official one. maybe there is a ppa with newer drivers.
<ActionParsnip> ju_: ext2 is good on flash based storage as it reduces writes as the journal is quite heavily written to
<coder__> flankk just recovered the grub now fedora is gone :(
<ActionParsnip> ju_: yes
<erUSUL> !ppa | lightbricko
<ubottu> lightbricko: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<lightbricko> erUSUL: ok thx.
<flankk> coder__: I think update-grub will create a new menu.lst for you
<ju_> so, whewn i partition the entire hard drive to partitions, all the partitions also set to NTFS?
<coder__> flankk, tried but it didnt created one
<ActionParsnip> ju_: not immediately, you can create partitions and never format them. You must format the partition so they are usable
<flankk> coder__: well you can just write it yourself
<ActionParsnip> ju_: can you please type my name at the start of lines addressed to me
<ju_> okie ActionParsnip
<janiwork> is there any way to show com.ubuntu.* in the policykit so that i can add my local account to change values so that my account doesnt require authentication ?
<ActionParsnip> ju_: you can use tab to autocomplete nicks ;)
<SciFi> hi
<coder__> flankk what should i look at to get an idea of creating menu.lst?
<ju_> ActionParsnip: i format the entire drive as NTFS first before shirnking the volumne and create partitions?
<ActionParsnip> coder__: if you install grub2 the bootup config will be calculated for you
<amitprakash_> hi.. how do i get bugzilla 3 on ubuntu 8.04?
<Rajasun> lightbricko: there are several ppas but I'll hesitate to use any of them for installing anything from there on a production machine. But if you are still interested, one such ppa is the NVIDIA VDPAU ppa. Add this to your sources.list -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu karmic main , then run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<SciFi> i have a problem with my m-audio fasttrackpro since 9.10. In 9.04 i could choose HW:5,1 as sound card. When i plug it in on 9.10 now, it only shows up 5,0. On 5,1 is S/PDIF. How can i tell the new sound configuration tool to also show subdevices such as 5,1?
<flankk> coder__: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Configuration
<ActionParsnip> ju_: no, if you want to shrink after making the partition, why not just make the partition smaller. Avoids shrinking
<ActionParsnip> ju_: making a 100% partition to then shrink it is none-nensical
<coder__> ActionParsnip: i just recovered my grub using grub2 then rm -f /boot/grub/menu.lst* :(
<ActionParsnip> *sensical
<ActionParsnip> coder__: then reinstall grub, it will regenerate grub.cfg
<coder__> ActionParsnip: i do have grub.cfg i just want to get my xp and fedora up and running again
<WelshDragon> marsilainen, proposed for karmic updates.
<marsilainen> WelshDragon: thanks
<ActionParsnip> coder__: then add entries for them in /etc/grub.d/40_other
<lightbricko> Rajasun: thx!
<coder__> ActionParsnip: let me try it
<ActionParsnip> coder__: will help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/93043
<ActionParsnip> coder__: solved yesterday by yours truly ;)
<coder__> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<Rajasun> lightbricko: but as has been mentioned...use at your own risk. I'm running 190.42 from that repo though but I know what I'm doing. So best of luck! :P
<joseamunoz> amitprakash_:Do you mind to do it from sources?
<Miansc> hey guys quick question.
<Miansc> when suspending the power in ubuntu 9.04 on my notebook, appone "waking" it up the screen just stays black, why is this?
<joseamunoz> amitprakash_:http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/debian-4-0-etch-en/install-bugzilla-3-on-debian-4-0-etch
<pretender> installed ubuntu 9.10 after installing windows 7 64 bit and there is no option to boot windows 7
<lightbricko> Rajasun: sure
<blee123> windows desktop/workspace switcher. i need one. how can ig et one?
<Rajasun> lightbricko: k
<xxbones21xx_> how do you execute a script?
<khensthoth> blee123: Right click panel: Add to Panel, Workspace Switcher.
<xxbones21xx_> just type the address of the script???
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: ./<scriptname>
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: be sure it is executable
<blee123> khensthoth for windows
<blee123> windows vista
<SciFi> actually my problem is: also pavucontrol only shows up device 1,0 but not 1,1 - it seems that it doesn't recognize subdevices :/
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: chmod +x ./scriptname; ./scriptname
<xxbones21xx_> I ran the "chmod 755 ./<filename>" which makes it executable right?
<SciFi> in asound -l it shows up
<Charles-xubuntu-> hello
<SciFi> erm aplay -l
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_:yes
<khensthoth> pretender: run sudo update-grub in the terminal. Check if there's an entry after that. If not come back here.
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: that'll work, but OTT but will fly
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: yes
<xxbones21xx_> ok then to execute i just type "/<filename>
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: if it is in root it will be /<filename>
<khensthoth> blee123: http://virtuawin.sourceforge.net/ or http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
<ActionParsnip> pretender: you will need to add an entry in /etc/grub/40_other    to get the extra option
<Miansc> when suspending the power in ubuntu 9.04 on my notebook, appone "waking" it up the screen just stays black, why is this?
<blee123> khensthoth sweet
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: if you are in the directory it will be ./xxbones21xx_:
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: ./filename
<freaky[t]> what's the sudo command for gnome again?
<xxbones21xx_> im in the dir that the file exists in already
<xxbones21xx_> to execute just type "/<filename>
<pretender> <khensthoth:  i get the following   error: cannot open `/dev/sdc' while attempting to get disk size
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: ./<filename>
<xxbones21xx_> "./" ???
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: with the dot at the beginning of the command
<xxbones21xx_> lol thats what i was missing
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: :D
<khensthoth> pretender: Not sure about that. Try the Disk Utility
<joseamunoz> xxbones21xx_: do you want and advice?
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: if the chmod command gives no error you can right click on it and click open
<Miansc> hi can anyone give me a hand?
<joseamunoz> Miansc: yes
<joseamunoz> Miansc: but not physically lol
<Miansc> ok so when suspending the power in ubuntu 9.04 on my notebook, appone "waking" it up the screen just stays black, why is this?
<Miansc> ok lol
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: i can give you several,i am an octopus
<Miansc> cool
<khensthoth> pretender: And following ActionParsnip's method, you need to have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322781 your hd number and your uuid would be different thoough.
<Miansc> oh
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Miansc> sorry, meaning? lol
<janisozaur> where can i ask gtk+ development questions?
<gggjjj> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: suspend is a real pain to get nice, so I dont personally bother
<Miansc> do i type those in?
<Miansc> yeah but
<Miansc> for some reason
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: its a terminal command, copy the command and paste it to terminal
<Miansc> ubuntu overheats my notebook, badly.
<gggjjj> How to i undo this two commands : http://paste.ubuntu.com/336452/  ???
<Miansc> in windows it doesnt over heat
<solarswordsman> janisozaur: #gtk-devel on irc.gnome.org or ##gnome here
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: have you websearched for ubuntubased guides for your make and model of laptop?
<Miansc> so i need ubuntu to control the temp so how
<janisozaur> solarswordsman: thanks
<Miansc> no i havnt
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: doesnt matter what windows does or doesnt do, its moot
<Miansc> though now i will
<Miansc> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: dont you think that would be the ideal thing to do first?
<Miansc> not really
<Miansc> lol (being honest)
<shriedi> what is vps
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: there are many sites on how to get ubuntu nice for specific laptops. You may find one, so I'd say it would be a great first call
<Miansc> ok cool
<Miansc> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<ActionParsnip> shriedi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_server
<shriedi> thanks
<freaky[t]> can anyone tell me the gnome sudo command?
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: yeah thought it'd be ati
<gggjjj>  How to i undo this two commands : http://paste.ubuntu.com/336452/
<Miansc> hehe.
<ActionParsnip> freaky[t]: gksu
<ManDay> Test
<Miansc> so do u have a resolution? or is that like info for you?
<ManDay> Any idea why nm-applet (network manager) asks me to unlock the keyring when I return from hibernation, but ONLY occasionally?
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: have you installed video drivers?
<Miansc> and im not having luck with finding one of those sites
<freaky[t]> thank you ActionParsnip
<Miansc> if u could point me in the right directiob
<Miansc> and no i hant
<Miansc> havnt*
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Miansc
<ubottu> Miansc: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Miansc> awesome!
<Miansc> i love ubuntu. i love its support and great effors by all
<ManDay> dito
<Miansc> so i wanna fix this heating issue and dev some apps for all!! :D
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: if ati have dropped support for your card then you will need the open driver
<Miansc> right
<ActionParsnip> Miansc: not sure there, try find some ubuntu guides for you lappy model
<Miansc> ok
<Slart> gggjjj: try the reset of flush commands.. if you don't have any other rules you want to keep
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody! a question about firefox. when i turn my laptop off by pressing the "on-off" button (associated to "shutdown" function), the next time i turn it on i always find firefox showing as if it crashed during shutdown. it always shows the "restore session"/"start new session" window. how can i tell firefox to always start a new session, without prompting? thanks
<Miansc> ActionParsnip: it's too hard to find a specific guide for a notebook.
<Miansc> i'll try and find something more general..
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: sounds like the app isnt ending before the power off. If you add the command: killall firefox    to /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default    it will nuke it when you logoff
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: or ~/.bash_logout
<drellok> Il__Matteo: also see http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070812225550AAW54BB
<dario> hello
<joseamunoz> gggjjj: list iptables
<dario> I'd need some help
<ActionParsnip> drellok: bit more graceful :)
<Il__Matteo> thanks guys! i'll let you know whether it works
<ActionParsnip> !ask | dario
<ubottu> dario: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joseamunoz> gggjjj: with sudo iptables -L -t nat
<Lord-Readman> hello, how can I connect my ubuntu server to a windows share to copy some files accross
<Lord-Readman> ?
<joseamunoz> then find the entry you want to delete
<erUSUL> !samba | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dario> I've a problem with audio, seems like it's gone bonkers... while it has been working fine for a while.
<ActionParsnip> dario: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*   then press ALT+F2 and type: pulseaudio    then press enter
<dario> Do you know a way to RE-SET like after a fresh install all the audio system???
<xxbones21xx_> Looking for a way to disable the sound in this app "http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:Gnuboy"
<dario> It's not working
<ActionParsnip> dario: does a reset make it ok?
<dario> i tried what you said but it's not working
<Lord-Readman> erUSUL, it says to add to the fstab ... //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  username=myusername,password=mypassword  0  0 but I want to mount manually
<ActionParsnip> dario: like a system reboot?
<Lord-Readman> but doesnt state the command
<dario> i tried doesn't work
<erUSUL> Lord-Readman: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=myusername,password=mypassword //servername/sharename /media/mountname
<Quan-Time_> anyone here use skype ??
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Quan-Time_
<ubottu> Quan-Time_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lord-Readman> thanks, and if myusername has a space can i put "my username"
<indus> Quan-Time_: i use skype
<indus> Quan-Time_: what is it
<VirusTB> help!
<VirusTB> uhm.. whats a key ring, and why does it always ask me for a password and for some reason, the passowrd doesnt worlk?
<indus> VirusTB: yah just some crazy way of asking for password for a task
<indus> VirusTB: is this for the wireless?
<ManDay> I take it no one has programmed something like foobar for linux over the last three months, eh?!
<VirusTB> indus,  ok, so whats the password?
<indus> VirusTB: well, you should know it
<VirusTB> indus,  it seems to always pop up after i enter my login passpwrd?
<VirusTB> indus,  and If i dont know the passoword?
<indus> VirusTB: go to accessories >passwords and encryptions and delete it and create new
<Quan-Time_> indus: i CANT create a skype password, no matter what i try, it says invalid password, try again
<Quan-Time_> this password is invalid, please choose another . whats the deal with that ?
<indus> Quan-Time_: you cant create a new password , you can only enter it
<dario> is there a way to deep reset the audio subsystem like in a fresh install?
<indus> Quan-Time_: you forgot your password,
<indus> Quan-Time_: request new password
<Lynx_> Hey all! I'm tryin to get x11 forwarding to work from an ubuntu box to a windows box running xming. I use the putty X11 forwarding option, this works fine with centOS. However, trying to start xclock or something on the ubuntu machine, I get: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempted.
<dario> is there a way to deep reset the audio subsystem like in a fresh install?
<khensthoth> dario: What happened before it doesn't work?
<VirusTB> indus,  ok did it,
<indus> VirusTB: ok good
<VirusTB>  indus but do I really need an ring key?
<dario> yes doesn't... I tried many ways to restore it and nothing
<indus> VirusTB: under passwords you did i suppose
<henryconcep> hello there guys :) new here in ubuntu
<dario> I've a usb card
<VirusTB> indus,  or can i delet it n system works fine without it?
<dario> before was working. now, no more
<VirusTB> indus,  i dont have that issue on my desktop.... (this laptoio i Wubi'd
<indus> VirusTB: well, you cant delete system password i believe
<indus> VirusTB: but network , empathy etc you can
<Quan-Time_> indus: i dont have an account, im trying to create one ! i type the same password into both fields... and it wont accecpt anything
<VirusTB> indus ..
<Yos> Welcome henryconcep
<henryconcep> thanks yos
<khensthoth> dario: That's what I am asking you. Did you do anything to cause it to not work? Or is there a recent update which causes it not to work?
<indus> Quan-Time_: both fields?
<Il__Matteo> back again. ActionParsnip, the killall command didn't work (i put it before the "exit" command).
<Yos> henryconcep, this is the support channel
<locomotiveman00> hi guys, how do I list the files a process opens?
<henryconcep> yes
<dario> no idea man... but sometimes it's gets nuts... I think it's a problem with my usb card... usually a reboot is enough but now isn't
<indus> Quan-Time_: you create a skype login and password on the site not using skype
<joseamunoz> henryconcep: hi!
<relic420> does Ubuntu install kde AND gnome or would i have to install kde to switch over and try it?
<jrib> locomotiveman00: lsof probably
<indus> Quan-Time_: then you enter those in the skype client
<locomotiveman00> kind of like the "view open files" thing in gnome-system-monitor
<henryconcep> juz exploring around the ubuntu environment
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: hmm, weird. i'd go for the "firefox I don't care if you crash, you suck anyway" option
<indus> VirusTB: yes
<joseamunoz> relic420: you can use kde or gnome depending of the packages you install
<Quan-Time_> ah.. freaky.. ok. cheers indus
<relic420> i like ubuntu install its self, i didnt select packages
<indus> Quan-Time_: are you not on the skype website for creating account?
<relic420> is kde already installed or do i have to install it/
<locomotiveman00> jrib, how do I use lsof to list a process files? I know it can check what process is using a file, but not the other way around...
<henryconcep> i read the code of conduct of ubuntu and it is interesting
<indus> relic420: you have to install
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, could you please paste to me the link the other guy suggested before i left? the log has not been updated yet :°
<ActionParsnip> relic420: you can install it, thre is also kubuntu
<indus> relic420: unless you download kubuntu
<joseamunoz> relic420: you have to instsall it
<krishmish> can some one help me install joomla?
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070812225550AAW54BB
<indus> krishmish: well ,isnt that easy
<joseamunoz> relic420: or selecting from repository
<Il__Matteo> thanks!!!
<jrib> locomotiveman00: don't know offhand, check its documentation
<relic420> ok thanks.
<krishmish> indus: installling is...configuring...im going nuts
<locomotiveman00> jrib, it's long haha
<Meowpup> ubuntu vrs kubuntu any prefferances pros and cons etc
<theadmin> Can someone give help with gnome network manager? There is this... when VPN connection fails, it does not say WHY. Windows gave me some error number and a brief description, can I get it to do the same?
<jrib> locomotiveman00: use / :)
<jrib> locomotiveman00: searching pid would probably do it...
<indus> krishmish: aah dont know how to configure, never did it
<theadmin> Meowpup: Well, Kubuntu is by far more understandable and simple, yet Ubuntu is a LOT less buggy
<krishmish> indus: i wanna knwo if i can address some specific issues with joomla
<indus> krishmish: well, what is the question, ill ask someone
<locomotiveman00> hmm... I checked --help and no info on how to do that.. I tred piping it to grep, but it doesn't seem to work.
<jrib> locomotiveman00: man lsof  /pid<enter>
<krishmish> indus: like, can i administer a test for trainees on the network?
<jrib> locomotiveman00: man lsof<enter>  /pid<enter>
<Meowpup> theadmin: gnome acts more like windows while kde looks more like it im my experance
<jrib> locomotiveman00: n and N to cycle
<indus> krishmish: aah ok thats a joomla question isnt it
<indus> krishmish: ask in #joomla
<locomotiveman00> jrib, thanks :)
<relic420> what is the apt-get install for KDE 4.3
<krishmish> indus: ok
<theadmin> Meowpup: Meh, they "act" the same. But KDE looks like Windows, reminds me of Vista.
<ben__> hi there, i'm runing an ubuntu 8.10 server, when i try to install openjdk-6-jre i'm getting a package not found error
<ben__> i got to the package location and its wrong
<indus> relic420: mind you, the menu will be mixed with gnome and kde items
<ben__> repos need updating
<indus> relic420: sudo apt-get install kde4
<krishmish> indus: ok
<relic420> indus, im just ganna install kde4 for a test
<locomotiveman00> jrib, thanks, works like a charm :)
<relic420> E: Couldn't find package kde4
<jrib> locomotiveman00: no problem
<khensthoth> relic420: You want kubuntu-desktop?
<relic420> yes
<relic420> but i downloaded regular ubuntu
<relic420> i dont wanna reinstall my system just for kd
<relic420> kde*
<khensthoth> relic420: I mean the package name is kubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> relic: Just type this into terminal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<relic420> o
<relic420> lol ty
<R_> 123
<R_> 123
<relic420> khensthoth,  how do i switch to have KDE open when i boot,
<Meowpup> theadmin: thanks i was wondering that
<theadmin> relic420: In GDM, there is "Session type", it'll have "GNOME" and "KDE", and you can choose
<khanh> add this to your software source deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<cantoma> guys, any nice program to play audio cds?
<miansc> ActionParsnip: Just came back to tell you my laptop seems to be over heating noticably less after installing the ATI drivers
<VirusTB> indus help pleae z1 trying to run " sudo apt-get update "
<miansc> Thanks ;)
<VirusTB> PG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5DC4E17435661D98
<VirusTB> ?? a fix?
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  >> PG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5DC4E17435661D98  ?
<joseamunoz> theadmin: for network manager VPN connection, check syslog
<theadmin> joseamunoz: Where is that?
<joseamunoz> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Rajasun> VirusTBL sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 35661D98; sudo aptitude update
<SpinachHead> Hi, If I want to edit files from my ubuntu laptop that are on my win 2003 server:  What is the best way to do this?
<xover> guys my rc.local file does not execute, can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<joseamunoz> theadmin: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<joseamunoz> theadmin: Is that fine for you?
<epinky> xover: what's the problem?
<theadmin> joseamunoz: ty
<xover> it does not execute
<VirusTB> PG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5DC4E17435661D98
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, the solution that guy linked works fine!!! this in case any other asks about the same problem ;)
<blinkiz> Hi. How do I logout another user from my ubuntu Desktop machine? Two sessions (X) is currently running.
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: cool
<relic420> GDM?
<xover> epinky, in other words it doesnt run
<Rajasun> VirusTB: Type this in GNOME Terminal: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 35661D98; sudo aptitude update
<theadmin> relic420: GDM is the login screen thingy
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, it was about:config in firefox and then looking for "restore after crash" + turning it to false
<epinky> xover: have you put all your stuff BEFORE "exit 0" ?
<xover> yes
<kjcole> My touchpad mouse is all screwy now with Karmic.  What can I do to stop the left click from being a "move window" and go back to it being a normal left click?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 5DC4E17435661D98; gpg --export --armor 5DC4E17435661D98 | sudo apt-key add -
<epinky> xover: is it executable?
<xover> epinky: apparently is might have something to do with the sysv scripts
<xover> yes it is executable and has root perms
<xover> i can run it from xterm, but init doesnt run that script
<epinky> xover: can you post it? , if so use pastebin
<Il__Matteo> and, since you seem to be actually expert :), another question for you. My speakers often "pop" when i start an application requiring sound - this even when the volume is 0. how to fix it?
<blinkiz> Hi. How do I logout another user from my ubuntu Desktop machine? I do not want tu run the kill command because I feel it will not shutdown everything correctly.
<kjcole> (I had to screw around with "Xorg -configure" and "nvidia-xconfig" to get to the point where I could get any graphics at all.)
<ve-net16> wine can not run smothly with the office family
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: i've heard of this but not fixed it
<Il__Matteo> thx anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSbw42MkPvE
<xover> #!/bin/sh -e
<xover> /home/matt/bin/f11
<xover> /home/matt/bin/insert
<xover> exit 0
<FloodBot2> xover: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xover> epinky: the script runs manually I just cant get it to run via sysv
<Kud> If I wanted to run something like a CLI mp3 player in a virtual terminal and then switch back to X, is that even possible on Ubuntu 9.10? Right now, when I switch from tty1 to tty7(X-server w/ gnome), the song/sound stops. Any ideas if there are other steps involved getting this to work? Google is returning results that are not even close to what I am asking it to find.
<epinky> xover: how do you run "manually"?
<blackman> Kud: yes. you want to install mpd
<sunrider> mpd?
<sunrider> !mpd
<MohShami> hey guys, when I try to execute the command "openssl req -new  -out server.csr -keyout server.key -config ./server.cnf" I get the error "no objects specified in config file". Can't find anything on google, any ideas?
<Kud> blackman: No, that is exactly what I am hoping to avoid, actually. :/
<xover> ./rc,local
<sunrider> rm -rf!
<Kud> blackman: I would prefer to use something like mp3blaster instead of a full blown daemon.
<sunrider> how do you
<sunrider> i mean, why do you need to switch twrminals
<joseph> hello
<joseph> can somebody help me? I can use any command
<blackman> Kud: mpd is very light on resources and is the most popular cli player
<Kud> blackman: Plus, wouldn't I then need a frontend to play the songs on the daemon anyways? Kind of defeats the purpose of running a CLI audio player in a terminal to begin with. :P
<blackman> Kud: there are cli frontends for mpd
<epinky> xover: post results of:  "ls -l /etc/rc.local" , use pastebin
<sunrider> i assume you mean mplayer
<epinky> !pastebin > xover
<ubottu> xover, please see my private message
<Kud> blackman: I don't want a frontend for whatever I am using.
<relic420> ok so
<xover> you dont get it mate, its the frigging sysv
<blackman> Kud: mpc, ncmpc are frontends for mpd
<relic420> after this kde is installed, i reboot and at the login window i can select kde?
<Rajasun> MohShami:  r u using Ubuntu or r u on FreeBSD? U posted that query on both channels?
<xover> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 346 2009-12-06 17:37 /etc/rc.local
<relic420> configuring kdm, default display manager, gdm or kdm ?
<Kud> sunrider: I want it on a terminal so that it uses less resources. ie; takes more resources to run x-server -> terminal -> player than just terminal -> player
<MohShami> Rajasun: I get the same error on both
<testerasd> everytime i type something for a few miliseconds my touchpad freezes... any ideas 9.10
<xover> epinky: are those perms correct?
<khanh> kud: you could use open cubic player (OCP)
<epinky> xover: absolutely
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, i'm trying it, next reboot i'll know the truth about it :D. out to lunch. bye!
<VirusTB> .close
<Kud> blackman: The point is, I just want a player (mp3blaster) instead of having to use a daemon with a frontend on X. It completely defeats the purpose of my original logic.
<blackman> Kud: the mpd has frontends for CLI... meaning that you can manage it in a virtual console
<joseamunoz> joseph: hi!
<joseph> hi
<Kud> blackman: That brings us back to problem #1 then, the audio doesn't transfer over to X when I switch back.
<ActionParsnip> Kud: could just use xforwarding with a gui app, the sound will play on the remote system but the gui will show on the client system
<blackman> Kud: sigh. it _does_
<xover> epinky: so now what?
<epinky> xover: do your scripts exit with 0 ?
<blackman> Kud: mpd can start playing music from _boot_ and the music continues on to x, completely unnaffected
<testerasd> every-time i type something for a few milliseconds my touchpad freezes... any ideas 9.10
<xover> yes
<epinky> xover: /home/matt/bin/f11; echo $?
<epinky> xover: it must be zero
<kjcole> My touchpad mouse is all screwy now with Karmic.  What can I do to stop the left click from being a "move window" and go back to it being a normal left click?
<kjcole> (I had to screw around with "Xorg -configure" and "nvidia-xconfig" to get to the point where I could get any graphics at all.)
<researcher1>  I am behind a firewall.This  chat suggested  http://blogs.sun.com/avinashjoshi/entry/using_apt_get_behind_a . I did it but cant install any software online. Getting Proxy authentication error. Any help  please?
<xover> 0 and 0
<xover> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> I am trying to access my other box on my network through my browser, however, the firewall (UFW) blocks it, what port am I supposed to open or am I supposed to allow my actual internal ip?
<epinky> xover: ok, let's try adding sleep 20 before and after your scripts
<ActionParsnip> testerasd: sounds like something is chewing your cpu, if you run top do you see a process using high cpu time?
<testerasd> ActionParsnip, nothing higher than 5.5% total
<xover> i need to get my links back, i cant get update-rc.d working
<xover> its returning an error
<ActionParsnip> testerasd: keep it running, launch another terminal and use it, see what happens
<xover> sudo /usr/sbin/update-rc.d rc.local start 2345
<testerasd> ActionParsnip, ok
<epinky> xover: adding "sleep 20" ?
<testerasd> ActionParsnip, spiked to 9% then back down to 2.5%
<researcher1> on which website URL can I chat with UBUNTU community/
<indus> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<indus> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MohamedMahmoud> hi all .. i was got problem with ubuntu 9.04 and when i upgraded to 9.10 it still exist .. the problem is the keyring can't save my passwords like wireless passwords .. and always asking me about default keyring password that i donn know ???
<testerasd> ActionParsnip, furthermore, when i press keys like im typing , the mouse sticks, but when i hold the key down and it repeats on screen i can move the mouse fine
<Dunas> Twice now I've been unable to bring Ubuntu 9.10 back from hibernate/sleep mode. ATI propietary drivers.
<djarrum> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<testerasd> Dunas, did you get just a black screen?
<testerasd> if so i know this sounds silly but did you try moving the mouse
<Noobert> hi guys
<Noobert> i need some help if anyone has the time
<a1887> hi coz_, autosuspend=-1 does't help :( maybe because usb support is compiled into the kernel (no module), my workaround is: cronjob: * * * * * touch /media/maxtor/touch, this works so far...
<CrocoJet> I need some help to make my webcam work at karmic ubuntu
<Noobert> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix on my HP Mini 1000 and the wifi switch wont turn on
<CrocoJet> at 9.04 this webcam always works pretty nice but now nope
<CrocoJet> ID 0ac8:0302 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0302 Webcam
<Dunas> testerasd, Yes, yes, mashed several buttons on the keyboard, unplugged and replugged the mouse, moved it again, opened and closed the disc drive. It remained black.
<xover> i recreated the scripts and rebooted, no joy
<testerasd> hmm
<djarrum> how do I install flash on 9.t?10 64 bi
<djzn> why is google earth symlink like this  /opt/google-earth//google-earth (containing 2 slashes)
<sunrider> there is a google earth for linux?
<sunrider> wow-
<sunrider> i had no idea
<MASARUwota> djarrum: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<janiwork> is there any way to show com.ubuntu.* in the policykit so that i can add my local account to change values so that my account doesnt require authentication ?
<djzn> sunrider: it's been there for quite some time now
<sunrider> djzn,  what about sketchup? is that on ther etoo?
<Noobert> anyone used a Mini 1000 before?
<djzn> sunrider: what is sketchup....
<Noobert> or is there a special channel for Netbook remix?
<djarrum> MASARUwota, thank you
<sunrider> djzn,  its the google cad/sketch program
<sunrider> its quite impressive
<djzn> sunrider: oh ok, the 3D software rendering... well... they don't have the linux packages... however Earth is based on Wine, so it maybe could run through wine
<jphillips86_> is there anyway to set up a script to run automatically when I connect to a certain wireless network
<ironfoot495>  ActionParsnip: can you tell me how to use gloobus. I have it now but how do you get the bells and whistle for it?
<om26er> plz tell me an audio editor except audacity
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: never used it
<ironfoot495> oh ok just trying find out how to use it now thanks
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<ironfoot495> Is there nayone who has?
<coz_> a1887,  cool to hear...sorry for the delay   I am doing a bunch of stuff here :)
<a1887> coz_, np
<om26er> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Noobert> how do you check if a network card has an active driver?
<win7rock> al.net
<Rajasun> om26er: apt-cache search audio editor
<aluno> @locator pedra leticia
<om26er> Rajasun: good?
<ActionParsnip> Noobert: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Noobert: look for the word driver
<Noobert> thank you
<Rajasun> om26er: what I just typed is a command to give u a listing of audio editors available
<amarendra> i m using ubuntu in laptop and the inbuilt microphone does not work!
<amarendra> Plz help
<Rajasun> om26er: select one from the listing or try a few of them out
<joseamunoz> amarendra: did you check your audio settings?
<djzn> does Cool'N'Fnk'Quiet work WELL on KARMIC ?
<amarendra> yes
<amarendra> its ok
<marvelousbob> Hi, is there any way of clearing the buffer to lp0?
<tadej> guys ..... does anybody know about bluetooth?????????????????'
<joseamunoz> I had that problem in previous releases and I had to activate and test different modules in audio settings
<amarendra> how to do that?
<joseamunoz> amarendra: let me switch on my laptop
<ve_> hi all i am wanting to know the correct file sys d=for karmic. is ext 4 now fully stable
<Miansc> hi how do i get rid of other ubuntu partitions?
<ve_> Miansc: use gparted
<Miansc> i made another one without enough space
<Miansc> okay
<amarendra> now its working ! Thanxs
<tadej> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH BLUETOOTH??
<tadej> i can't pair or 'setup new device'...
<joseamunoz> amarendra:
<Miansc> ty ;)
<amarendra> My camera and bluetooth is also not working!
<ve_> Miansc: gparted comes with ubuntu ok
<Chris_87878787> hello
<Chris_87878787> anyone here?
<Miansc> really?
<Miansc> under what category?
<Rajasun> ve_: it is. been using it since jaunty, even converted my / from ext3 then against advice. no issues thus far.
<ve_> anyone have corect filesys for karmic is ext 4 stable and ok now
<ve_> jaunt was told it was still non stable
<ve_> now i thing ext4 is tested and stable fully
<Rajasun> ve_: it was stable enough for me.
<Miansc> how do i run gparted?
<ve_> Rajasun: is it stable now
<zeppelin8787> hello,is there any way of changing usplash/xsplash image in karmic?
<Miansc> i "sudoed jparted"
<Miansc> nvm it worked :D
<Rajasun> Milansc: install (if it ain't installed already that is) then run it?
<Miansc> i did
<Miansc> theres no option to run
<Miansc> i typed in terminal anyway
<Rajasun> ve_: it was stable even during jaunty's time
<ve_> Miansc: press alt f then type sudo gparted. if that not work do same in terminal then if it says not installed ask here
<Miansc> do u listen LOL
<Miansc> i said i did already
<ve_> Rajasun: so it is stable now then i guess
<Miansc> i guess it
<zeppelin8787> yo,guys,please offer some advice if you have time
<Rajasun> Milansc: Administration -> GParted
<remoteCTRL2> qemu, xen or kvm?
<amarendra> does anybody's camera in laptop working?
<zeppelin8787> me <amarendra>
<Miansc> yup ;)
<zeppelin8787> on a asus k501j works perfect in karmic
<indus> amarendra: yes works for a lot of ppl
<amarendra> have u done anything?
<indus> amarendra: what laptop, what etc
<amarendra> or its automatic?
<Rajasun> ve_: it is...I'm dying yo try out btrfs though...am excited but what I hear about it
<indus> amarendra: automatic
<amarendra> i have sony vaio
<zeppelin8787> install Kamorama and Kamoso
<amarendra> its not detecting
<zeppelin8787> ooooo sony's
<SandGorgon> Rajasun, you can try out zfs-fuse till then. We are using it at work for production file server
<indus> amarendra: which application did you try to see webcam
<rot> My vaio's cam works
<zeppelin8787> there was a command to test usb devices
<amarendra> i have vgn cr35 g
<Rajasun> SandGorgon: ahh thx
<Miansc> how can i tell which ubuntu partiton is the one im on now?
<ve_> Miansc: its under menu system>administration
<Rochas> #kubuntu
<disappearedng> my microphone quality sucks, how do I go about debugging what is wrong
<ve_> Miansc: or in terminal type sudo gparted.
<SandGorgon> !df | Miansc>
<ubottu> Miansc>: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<Miansc> I KNOW !
<relic420> ok, so i installed kde, went to load it and got a error about low graphics mod
<Miansc> I asked how do i know which partition is mine
<relic420> ee open /dev/fb0 no such file or directory!
<Miansc> that im currently using
<relic420> when i tried to make a new configure it wouldnt go past that dialog
<Miansc> thers like 8 partitions
<relic420> any idea's?
<amarendra> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: bonobo-activation (>= 1:2.1.1)
<amarendra> this is the comment
<relic420> i had to text boot to get into commmand to reactivate gnome
<ve_> what partition you install it on when installing.
<indus> amarendra: comment when you do what
<amarendra> while installing camorama
<Rochas> is this also kubuntu channel ?
<zeppelin8787> sudo modprobe /dev/video0 i think
<indus> amarendra: hmm install cheese
<amarendra> ok
<indus> amarendra: sudo apt-get install cheese
<SandGorgon> Rochas, #kubuntu
<arid> is there any way i can rip tools of  backtrack and put them on to my xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> arid: you could add the repos
<ActionParsnip> arid: not sure how it would affect the system so i wouldnt recommend it
<zeppelin8787> does anyone now if i can change usplash in karmic?cant get it done.tried startup manager but now whole image is gone ....please help!!
<arid> ahh cool i want wire shark and arodump
<amarendra> ya i have cheese.. Its telling "No camera found"
<kjelle> hello. does anyone know of any software which can allow me to access a device-node remotely, on a different machin3e?
<kjelle> -3
<zeppelin8787> <amarendra> try sudo modprobe /dev/video
<xxbones21xx_> can i write a script to execute multiple commands
<amarendra> FATAL: Module /dev/video not found.
<xxbones21xx_> not necessarily all at once in order...
<ActionParsnip> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (karmic), package size 716 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<zeppelin8787> <amarendra> try /dev/video0
<ActionParsnip> arid: wireshark is in the universe repo
<zeppelin8787>  /dev/video1 and so on
<guntbert> Miansc: df -h will tell you which partition is mounted on /
<ActionParsnip> !arodump
<Miansc> ty
<zeppelin8787> does anyone have ideea about my issue?
<xxbones21xx_> can i write a script to execute multiple commands
<xxbones21xx_>  not necessarily all at once in order..
<VirusTB> indus, hi
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  hi
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: absolutely
<VirusTB> How do i have my sistem automaticallt mout an NTFS partition?
<VirusTB> automaticallY*
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: text file with the top line:  #!/bin/bash
<zeppelin8787> i need to get it done today.friends comming over and i want to show off with my distro :D pls help
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<guntbert> xxbones21xx_: see http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Miansc> Filesystem            Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on/dev/sda5              28G  9.3G   17G  36% /tmpfs                 1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /lib/init/rwvarrun                1.5G  240K  1.5G   1% /var/runvarlock               1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lockudev                  1.5G  172K  1.5G   1% /devtmpfs                 1.5G  268K  1.5G   1% /dev/shmlrm                   1.5G  2.2M  1.5G   1% /lib/modules/2.6.28-17-generic/
<xxbones21xx_> to be more precise i need to run a command that will execute a "cd", then a script, then another script, then another script
<Miansc> ooops sorry
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: then just add lines with commands as you want to run, use sudo if needed
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: then mark the file executale with chmod as you did earlier
<xxbones21xx_> ok one sec i will give a preview of what i think will work
<xxbones21xx_> is pastebin working
<guntbert> !pastebin | xxbones21xx_
<ubottu> xxbones21xx_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<xxbones21xx_> ok
<Kaboontu> guys anyone managed xbox to ubuntu connection?
<zeppelin8787> is there any way of changing usplash image/restoring it?i can grant also remote access if anyone willing to help me
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: you can create scripts to run other scripts, thats fine too
<blinkiz> Hi. How do I logout another user from my ubuntu Desktop machine? I do not want tu run the kill command because I feel it will not shutdown everything correctly.
<Miansc> kaboontu
<Ioneye> Can someone tell how i can install the pytz python module?
<Miansc> what do u eman?
<Miansc> i might be able to help
<VirusTB> list
<Kaboontu> Miansc i need to make shares on my ubuntu that xbox with xbmc would see it?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Kaboontu
<ubottu> Kaboontu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Miansc> you wanna stream stuff in ubuntu?
<Miansc> (im confused)
<ratbert> for no reason my dvd rom opens! even when i am not connected to the INTERNET
<ActionParsnip> Kaboontu: "connection" means very little. the second line you give is much more informative
<zeppelin8787> <ratbert>,do u have this issue with a live CD?
<Kaboontu> ActionParsnip ok my bad.. :)
<zeppelin8787> or maybe with a os bootet from a stick?
<xxbones21xx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336500/plain/
<arid> id it passable to duel boot wolvix with xubuntu?
<ratbert> zeppelin8787,  no there and isnt cd in the rom at all
<ActionParsnip> arid: absolutely
<Kaboontu> Miansc yeah smth like that but i want to see my ubuntu shares on xbox through xbmc :)
<zeppelin8787> <ratbert>,it seems to be an hardware issue.have you tried other operating systems?
<xxbones21xx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336500/plain/ , will this work
<zeppelin8787> <ratbert>,if you have same issue with other OS its hardware.
<ratbert> zeppelin8787,  no ! i had windows for few hours :D and didnt do this
<arid> one other thing i see some screen shots with people who have a cpu and ram moneter on there desktop how do i get mine to stay there on boot?
<sergio> non vedo il filmato su youtube: cosa devo fare
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know the proper vgchange command for activating my LVM array after a reboot?
<zeppelin8787> oke,seems to be a software problem after all.try to install latest updates
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/336500/plain/ , will this work
<guntbert> xxbones21xx_: the last line will only execute if gameboy.sh is located within the chroot
<xxbones21xx_> yes it is
<Psinetic> hey someone help me, for some reason my web browser(s) are all acting weird, especially when intereacting with java
<Psinetic> ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<xxbones21xx_> did i format that correctly to work???
<sergio> non vedo il filmato su youtube: cosa devo fare
<guntbert> !it | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: yes but it will need the top line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/336502/   like that
<zeppelin8787> <sergio>,try installing flash player
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: if any of those need suo then add it, then run the whole script with sudo and it will fly
<sonne> do people still mirkforce? o_O
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<zeppelin8787> does anyone know anything about usplash in karmic?
<zeppelin8787> i really enjoyed talking to myself.thx .....
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Crash2108> I was just told "Mac Ahs"  was based off of "Line-hux"
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<guntbert> !ot | Crash2108
<ubottu> Crash2108: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Miansc> sorry i cant helpp u
<Miansc> actually
<Miansc> i can
<Miansc> u there?
<zeppelin8787> me?
<Miansc> kaboontu
<zeppelin8787> oh :( i was getting happy
<Miansc> lmao sorry
<Miansc> what u need anyway
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: its lin-ux   accoring to linus torvalds
<Miansc> i can give it a shot..
<ActionParsnip> Crash2108: old sound test used to be him saying that
<zeppelin8787> how can i change usplash/xsplash in karmic?i need to change the image
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: gksudo startupmanager
<Miansc> sorry :C
<Miansc> there u go :D
<phlexo> hi, just wanna know if anyone else have the gstreamer prob that crash the X when quitting a game?
<Dr_Willis> xplash stuff is in the xsplash directory  - its just png images.
<phlexo> tried ubuntuforums but the solution doesn't work for me
<zeppelin8787> <ActionParsnip>,i done it,i have many images from gnome-look.org (startup themes,etc).dont work
<zeppelin8787> i keep getting the linux text at boot
<Miansc> how can i get sound through my head fones
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: thats all i know. I remove xsplash, its worthless
<Miansc> what drivers do i need?
<zeppelin8787> how can i remove it and revert to usplash?
<zeppelin8787> without destroying my system?
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: could remove xsplash then reinstall usplash to make it set
<Dr_Willis> usplash is also rather worthless
<mgv2> swhy does empathy tells that im away even when im not?
<nic3> what is the command to unzip a .jar file?
<Dr_Willis> nic3:  why do you want to do that?
<Miansc> nic3 double click it
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: removing some splash program wont destroy your system
<nic3> i dont have any UI
<nic3> only text mode
<zeppelin8787> ok <ActionParsnip> ,removing now via synaptic
<ecmicro> OK, this is an application question.  I'm uploading a file with SFTP but the status is stalled.  How do I force the application to quit?  I've tried the escape character (!) and I don't see it in top.
<MASARUwota> ecmicro: you want to kill the app?
<Infection> proaspat utilizator de ubuntu
<thijs_> hi. Question about kernels and laptops being all slow after updates.. Can i ask for that here, or somewhere else ?
<ecmicro> MASARUwota: I just want to stop the program, yes.  ^C isn't working either.
<nic3> what is the command to unzip a .jar file?
<zeppelin8787> im affaid to do it <ActionParsnip>,it asks me to confirm "to be removed ubuntu-desktop" .
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: thats fine, its a hollow meta package
<zeppelin8787> okey removing it
<MASARUwota> ecmicro: killall -9 sftp
<Dr_Willis> a whole lot of effort for booting eye candy :)
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: you will need it if you plan to upgrade to lucid
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: sure
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: exactly
<ecmicro> MASARUwota: does that require root>?
<Dr_Willis> nic3:  why do you need todo that anyway?
<MASARUwota> ecmicro: idk maybe
<zeppelin8787> the xsplash or the usplash?<ActionParsnip>
<mgv2> how can you watch this? http://www.knesset.gov.il/broadcast/heb/broadcastscreen.aspx
<MASARUwota> ecmicro: othwise try a regex search and kill: killall -9 -r *PartOfTheAppName*
<Rajasun> emicro: kill -9 <PID> can sometimes not work as the process concerned can refuse to die, try kill -15 <PID> or "kill -2 <PID> instead
<ecmicro> Well, nevermind the connection timed out and killed itself lol
<zeppelin8787> <ActionParsnip>,xsplash out.usplash installed.trying to get some themes :D wish me luck
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: remove xsplash then reinstall usplash and it should set as the boot graphic system
<thijs_> Hi, I've just updated to kernel 2.6.16-generic-pae on my laptop, however, it won't boot for some odd reason. Could anyone help me a hand ?
<zeppelin8787> <ActionParsnip> done.trying to theme it now
<MASARUwota> ecmicro: lol
<MASARUwota> thijs_: what errors do you get?
<MASARUwota> or none at all
<MASARUwota> ;/
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: is it REALLY worth it?
<thijs_> MASARUwota, none, it just hangs after some HDD info (apparmor profiles done loading, then some info on the hdd blocks and then it hangs
<zeppelin8787> yes,i personally like the text@ boot.but some friends comming over and i want to show them what they missing
<MenZa> My Brother DCP-135C (installed with brother-cups-wrapper-extra and brother-lpr-drivers-extra) prints, but the format is skewed. It's set to print as A4, my paper size /is/ A4, but my document is resized down slightly, and moved quite far up. What gives?
<dassouki> is there a place where they compare ubuntu on netbooks
<zeppelin8787> yes <dassouki>
<zeppelin8787> youtube it or even on the ubuntu homepage there's a link to ubuntu netbook remix tests
<zeppelin8787> and now other question.how can i change the login screen in karmic? i dont have too many options in login manager .....
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: im sure they wont b offended by a text boot
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin8787: its not implemented yet
<Dr_Willis> zeppelin8787:  gdm 9.10 is rahter minimal. Theres a tool called 'epidermis' (not in the repos) that cange the look.
<Dr_Willis> who cares what the boot screen looks like... when  the OS boots in like 30 sec. :)
<xxbones21xx_> i put this file "1.sh" in this dir " root@palm-webos-device:/var/home/root" and when i start the terminal on my palm pre it starts me in the "root@palm-webos-device:/var/home/root#" so i try to run this command "./1.sh" and i get this back"-sh: ./1.sh: not found" ???
<thijs_> How do i remove kernels? I have two unfunctional kernels installed
<zeppelin8787> thx <Dr_Willis>,ill try it out.as i said,i love the simple look but i have ti impress M$ fans...
<Dr_Willis> thijs_:  use the package manager to remove them. Or that 'janitor/cruft remover' tool.
<Dr_Willis> zeppelin8787:  dont worry about impressing them.. all they do is complain they cant get 1000fps in WoW.
<Dr_Willis> zeppelin8787:  when they get a virus and you pop in a live cd and save their vacation pics.. then they are impressed
<zeppelin8787> hehehe <Dr_Willis>.actually im playing wow in wine and i get 100fps constant max details :)
<Rajasun> zeppelin8787: no easy way aboit it, though I recall reading an article mentioning gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Dr_Willis> zeppelin8787:  and your monitor only has a 75 refresh rate.....
<Rajasun> about*
<Dr_Willis> :)
 * Dr_Willis goes back to playing LOTRO
<zeppelin8787> i have no ideea about my refresh rate.it's an 1.5m plasma screen .....
<xxbones21xx_> i put this file "1.sh" in this dir " root@palm-webos-device:/var/home/root" and when i start the terminal on my palm pre it starts me in the "root@palm-webos-device:/var/home/root#" so i try to run this command "./1.sh" and i get this back"-sh: ./1.sh: not found" ???
<zeppelin8787> i guess compiz + the live CD should do the tricks
<Dr_Willis> xxbones21xx_:  make sure your scripts are executable
<harovali> hi, I'm having a problem with the network connection manager, it no longer connects to my local network. It has the eth0 connection defined, but it doesn't connect, and even defining a new connection doesn't do anything. It seems something has broken, but I don't know how to fix it. Any hint ?
<xxbones21xx_> duh
<Dr_Willis> zeppelin8787:  live cd wont have the propritary video card drivers.
<xxbones21xx_> Dr_Willis: I'm an idiot
<Dr_Willis> xxbones21xx_:  if you say so....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<xxbones21xx_> Dr_Willis: thank yhou
<xxbones21xx_> lol
<zeppelin8787> <Dr_Willis> it doesent but they are easy to install eaven in a live cd version
<djarrum> anyone know if there is a sort of "pastebin" for files?
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit | djarrum
<ubottu> djarrum: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<zeppelin8787> <Dr_Willis>,all works out of the box.nvidia drivers easy to get up& running :D
<ActionParsnip> djarrum: install it and use: pastebinit file
<tadej> GUYS ... DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT BLUETOOTH???
<tadej> I'm having problems with BT
<Xeli> Hello, i'm trying to set up an ad hoc network manually, can anyone help me with the ifconfig commands? i'm up to "ifconfig eth0 inet address 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.2.0"  and "ifconfig eth0 up" and the second computer does recognizes it as ad hoc but won' t connect? ;o
<ActionParsnip> !caps | tadj
<ubottu> tadj: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | tadej
<ubottu> tadej: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tadej> so...
<tadej> i can't setup new device...
<ActionParsnip> Xeli: you need to set the IP on the other system as you have o dhcp server
<ActionParsnip> oo == no
<ActionParsnip> you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> tadej: use the bluetooth icon in the system tray
<Xeli> ActionParsnip: I don' t have a dhcp, but which static ip should i use? 192.168.2.1 won' t work nor 2.2 ..
<zeppelin8787> <ActionParsnip> and <Dr_Willis>,thx for the halp.my system is ready for a show-off :)
<whitethorn> Hello, I can't get sauerbraten to play well.  The screen freezes all the time while I'm playing.  I thought it was a pulse audio problem, so I removed pulse (now using alsa) but that didn't help. I have a gtx 275 with the newest drivers from nvidia installed.  It seems like it's a nvidia problem here's the output from dmesg http://pastebin.org/61780  . Any help would be gr8
<researcher1> how can I access my  installed application? I cant c them anywhere
<zeppelin8787> <researcher1> do u know the name of the application?
<thijs_> is this correct when i want to remove my 2.6.31-16 kernel? linux-generic-pae will be removed with configuration
<khensthoth> researcher1: How did you install the program, and what program is it?
<researcher1> yes I have a few installed last week only
<tadej> ActionParsnip: I click "setup new device" , than "next" ... and now I'm supposed to see the device...
<tadej> but the field is empty...
<zeppelin8787> <researcher1> try typing in the terminal the first 2-3 letters of the program than press tab twice...it should appear there
<ActionParsnip> Xeli: you need to use an address in the same subnet so if you use 192.168.2.1 for the first system you will need the address of the other system to be 192.168.2.2 or somesuch, don't set the gateway as 192.168.2.0 as that is the network address and makes no sense at all
<researcher1> ok
<ActionParsnip> tadej: yes you need the bluetooth enabled on the device to be found and set it as discoverable
<thijs_> Dr_Willis, how do i find the right packages, like, i just marked every linux header thing with 2.6.31-16 in it for complete removal...
<researcher1> got it
<researcher1> but how to run these programs now?
<tadej> ActionParsnip: allredy done..
<Xeli> ActionParsnip: Oh i see, so what would be a sensable gateway?
<Rajasun> thijs_: You can have outdated kernels and related uninstalled to free up disk space by issuing sudo aptitude --purge remove linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.31-14-generic linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic
<Rajasun> thijs_: then type dpkg --get-selections > /home/yourusername/dpkg-get-selections-master.txt, open the file, find anything more to do with "linux" not removed with the earlier aptitude command, make a list of them use aptitude to purge them all. But BECAREFUL, do NOT remove/purge anythi package pertaining to your current running kernel. If you aren't sure what kernel version you are running at the moment, do type e.g. uname -rsa.
<ActionParsnip> Xeli: anything which falls in the netmask as a host so 192.168.2.200 will work fine, just do NOT use 0 and do NOT use 255, you can use any number in between
<ActionParsnip> Xeli: and don't use an IP you assign to a PC
<xxbones21xx_> Dr_Willis: i ran this "chmod 755 ./<filename>" and it appeared to work but then when i try to run "./1.sh" i still get the "-sh: ./1.sh: not found"
<djarrum> ActionParsnip, what if I want to upload a tar.gz for others to DL?
<Rajasun> thijs_: change the version number accordingly of course
<thijs_> Rajasun, yeah, thanks. Will that also modify my grub? or do i have to update that or something ?
<Psinetic> >_> is anyone else having trouble signing into amazon?
<ActionParsnip> djarrum: theres a command for it and it escapes me, same deal as pastebinit as you want
<Rajasun> thijs_: yes automagically so
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: i put this file "1.sh" in this dir " root@palm-webos-device:/var/home/root" and when i start the terminal on my palm pre it starts me in the "root@palm-webos-device:/var/home/root#" so i try to run this command "./1.sh" and i get this back"-sh: ./1.sh: not found" ???
<tadej> ActionParsnip: Do you have anymore clues? :)
<Kottizen> How do I remove Windows XP from grub (not the actual system, just the choise in grub)?
<Xeli> ActionParsnip: Ah i see, thanks it still does not work, but atleast i'm abit closer to the solution now, thanks alot! :)
<ActionParsnip> djarrum: i think its called woof
<ActionParsnip> tadej: thats all there is to it
<ActionParsnip> tadej: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/command-line-tricks-smart-geeks
<tadej> I'm surprised this is so hard.... It's just bluetooth :D     I've had these problems in ubuntu 8.10
<tadej> and now again...
<tadej> so ubuntu and bluetooth are not very good friends...
<ActionParsnip> tadej: got the link from facebook of all places
<ActionParsnip> tadej: wrong target, sorry
<ActionParsnip> tadej: works flawlessly here
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: When you get a chance could you answer my question?
<whitethorn> Hello, I can't get sauerbraten to play well.  The screen freezes all the time while I'm playing.  I thought it was a pulse audio problem, so I removed pulse (now using alsa) but that didn't help. I have a gtx 275 with the newest drivers from nvidia installed.  It seems like it's a nvidia problem here's the output from dmesg http://pastebin.org/61780  . Any help would be gr8
<ActionParsnip> tadej: try: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart; sudo hcitool dev; hcitool scan
<GreyGhost> hey weird problem ..
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: not sure man
<GreyGhost> whenever i try to Check for new updates in Packagemanager .. all it does is 'Reacdin package information' and then nothing ..
<GreyGhost> i did sudo apt-get update then it shows new updates ..
<GreyGhost> i try clickin on update all ..
<GreyGhost> it still does nothing
<xxbones21xx_> whats a rename command?
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: mv
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: use: http://pastebin.com to give the output
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, it asks to update.. n it works too .. but any idea why my pdate manager is broke?
<xxbones21xx_> example "mv /media/internal/1.sh /media/internal/game.sh"
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, oh n my synaptic won't start up either :(
 * sirald66 is trying to file a non-package specific bug, but LaunchPad is hosed right now
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: not sure, does the command run without a hitch?
<xxbones21xx_> would that work
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: looks perfect
<xxbones21xx_> k
<xxbones21xx_> thanks
<tadej> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d25867a55  .... here's the ouput...
<alban__> t
<xxbones21xx_> this is crazy
<xxbones21xx_> i can type "ls" and it will show the file in the dir but if i try to run any commands like "mv" or "./1.sh" it says there is no such file or dir???
<xxbones21xx_> wtf???
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: well it makes sense, you are moving the file to the same folder, just as a different name, you can move files to other folders but rename the file in the move step
<researcher1> i want to download all software in UBUNTU 9.10 which appear on my screen when I give the command "apt-cache search engineer" Is it possible easily?
<braintorch> Hi people. I have a problem here. Can't set persistent environment variable. I've tried to set GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1 to fix flash+compiz bug, but /etc/environment and /etc/profile won't work. Does anyone have a clue?
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: that wont install anything
<sirald66> [DELL D600; UBUNTU 9.04; kernal .17]:  system received updates - now freezes on wifi launch, system video test and dialog boxs.  ran .16 kernal, fsck, xfix.  it looks like it may have added a range of video drivers, and i think i had to kill some fglrx, ati and xorg stuff earlier for proper video.
<xxbones21xx_> then i need to move it to another dir then move it back with a diff name
<GreyGhost> xxbones21xx_, cp dsnt work?
<tadej> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d25867a55  .... the ouput...
<xxbones21xx_> whats cp???
<tadej> it's "copy"
<ActionParsnip> tadej: try: sudo hidd --search
<OttifantSir> udev isn't activating my logical volumes on 8.04 Server. Anyone know how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> tadej: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<GreyGhost> xxbones21xx_, a command 'cp xyz abc'
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: copy
<GreyGhost> should copy xyz to abc
<xxbones21xx_> nvm i got it to work
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: use fstab
<tadej> ActionParsnip: sudo: hidd: command not found
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: Problem is, it doesn't work. I have to run vgchange -a y to activate my Logical Volume. In #lvm they say it's udev and that it's likely something with Ubuntu
<sirald66> ...are others getting timeout error at  -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<ravn> hey ppl, the octave versions in ubuntu 9.10 is behaving very strange, what's going on really?!
<Infernius[BR]> bom dia..
<Infernius[BR]> um help..
<xxbones21xx_> does anyone in here have any exp. with the palm pre and its linux system???
<tadej> ActionParsnip: I'll try to read all this and than I'll get back here... thanks
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why udev won't activate my Logical Volume on bootup in 8.04 Server?
<systix> what is the windows 'touch' command equivalent?
<systix> anyone know
<chrisw> systix: echo > youfile.txt
<chrisw> any ops: can you kick the Paula spambot please?
<ActionParsnip> systix: touch exists in linux
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, fixed my sapian dbs were corrupted it seems .. thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: nice
<Sacho> jaunty: I installed pulse audio a while ago and didn't have any issues with sound. After a reboot recently it's stopped working(I can only hear scratching sounds). Is there any guide to fixing pulse audio I can go through, or anything more reliable that you can recommend?
<chrisw> is Nagios still the best open source process/systems monitoring tool?
 * sirald66 UPDATE  --  [DELL D600; UBUNTU 9.04; kernal .17]: system received updates - now freezes [showing repeating drive access pattern] on WIFI launch, system video/keyboard test and dialog boxs. ran .16 kernal, fsck, xfix. it looks like it may have added a range of video drivers, and i think i had to kill some fglrx, ati and xorg stuff earlier for proper video.
<ActionParsnip> chrisw: its not te best, nor the worst
<ActionParsnip> chrisw: there is no best
<chrisw> Ideally Id' liek a python-based one
<chrisw> but I'm itnerested in recommendations?
<lyrae> is there a way to grab a website's directories structure?
<lyrae> perhaps with wget or a similar tool
<chrisw> lyrae: not genericall
<Dr_Willis> wget or httrack perhaps
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why udev won't activate my Logical Volume on bootup in 8.04 Server?
<lyrae> chrisw, what do you mean generically?
<Sacho> lyrae: wget -r
<lyrae> Sacho, won't that download files as well?
<Dr_Willis> wouldent it be easier to just some how get a lisst of the directory structure and remake it. :)
<xxbones21xx_> Dr_Willis: i did the chmod command line and it worked and when i run "ls" it shows the file but when i try to execute it I get "-sh: ./1.sh: not found" ???
<lyrae> Dr_Willis, what do you mean?
<sirald66> chris, the isp i helped run has been using nagios the past 8+ years
<Dr_Willis> xxbones21xx_:  try sh whatever.sh
<xxbones21xx_> ok
<Dr_Willis> lyrae:  some how get a directory listoing of the stuff you want to recreate (ls -l) or whatever, and parse the output via a script to just mkdir whatever.. as needeed
<chrisw> sirald66: cool, I just wondered what else was available
<ActionParsnip> chrisw: I just use ps, simple and effective
<ActionParsnip> chrisw: or top
<sirald66> ...so besides running the last last kernal (that didn't help), guess there is no way to back out the update that hard-freezes my system?  just reformat?
<chrisw> ActionParsnip: yeah, 'cos of course that does monitoring, notification, grouping...
<chrisw> I know there's Cacti too, but that seems to target different things...
<ActionParsnip> chrisw: if you arehappy with what you have, why change it?
<sirald66> maybe my system only will handle xp  :(
<lyrae> Dr_Willis, i dont have access to the site
<[B]rian> is there any anti virus for ubuntu ?
<chrisw> new customer, new job, they don't have anything
<sirald66> ClamAV
<chrisw> [B]rian: yep, plenty...
<[B]rian> Or do we really need one?
<OttifantSir> [B]rian: I recommend avast!
<[B]rian> lol
<ActionParsnip> !av | [B]rian
<ubottu> [B]rian: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Dr_Willis> lyrae:  wget or other tools maybe able to just get a listing
<[B]rian> ty
<sirald66> its better to be Avast than half-assed
<ActionParsnip> i dont run any
<sirald66> i'm not happy with the bug reporting gauntlet on launchpad,
<sirald66> but i guess they were getting flooded with tickets.
<V3ronika> Hello there. There is something wrong with my nautilus. I'm trying to access Windes shares typing smb:// or smb://host but when I type this. Nautilus just crashres or closes... :S What could of cause this? I've installed smaba pacage.
<Sacho> lyrae: what if you run wget -r --reject *.*
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why udev won't activate my Logical Volume on bootup in 8.04 Server?
<knoxville> Can someone help me setup a connection between my laptop (running ubuntu) and my xbox360, so I can stream the files from my laptop?
<xxbones21xx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336550/plain/
<remoteCTRL2> waht is the commant to mak a hdd active?
<Sacho> lyrae: nevermind, it doesn't work
<lyrae> Sacho, :) thanks for trying to help though, i appreciate it
<xxbones21xx_> when i run this it does the first command and the second command but then it doesnt do the last ????
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> I cant get audio to work with flash
<Laurenceb> I'm running 8.04 on amd64
<Laurenceb> firefox, my machine is acer aspire 5101
<Laurenceb> I'm using npviewer
<Laurenceb> audio has suddenly stopped working :-/
<DryGrain> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aperson> is there a way to remove the arrow from a drawer?
<MASARUwota> Laurenceb: audio works for non-flash apps?
<darlykaiser> hi
<tadej> ActionParsnip or anybody: Does this make any sense?  http://pastebin.com/d7af977bc
<darlykaiser> good morning
<Laurenceb> yes
<[B]rian> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<[B]rian>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.
<Eremite> I need help with writing a VERY basic script.  I have several console commands that I need to use every time I restart (resolution problem/xorg).  I need to combine these commands into one script file to save me time and effort.  Is this possible?
<lyrae> yes
<[B]rian> unable to dl
<[B]rian> :(
<darlykaiser> anyone who knows html-php-mysql?
<Laurenceb> MASARUwota: yes audio works
<Eremite> I do darkaiser
<Dr_Willis> Eremite:  trival - read some starter guides on bash scripting
<thijs__> darlykaiser, yes
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: add a & to the end of the command,this will put it in the background. I suggest you put a small sleep command to make sure the next command doesn't jump in too fast
<knxville> Can someone help me setup a connection between my laptop (running ubuntu) and my xbox360, so I can stream the files from my laptop?
<aperson> darlykaiser, I bet #html or #php or #mysql does
<Dr_Willis> Eremite:  text file startes with #!/bin/bash    then the commands one on each line. end each line with a & tobe safe.
<ActionParsnip> tadej: if you run: lsmod | grep usb    do you see  btusb ?
<MASARUwota> Lauranceb: try doing a total reinstall
<ActionParsnip> knxville: sare the folders using samba
<khensthoth> aperson: Click right on the Drawer applet and go to Properties. The option to turn of arrow is there
<aperson> knxville, wirelessly?
<ActionParsnip> knxville: sudo apt-get install samba; gksudo nautilus
<knxville> aperson: yes
<MASARUwota> Lauranceb: sudo apt-get remove -purge flashplugin-nonfree
<MASARUwota> something like that
<aperson> khensthoth, not those arrow, the one over the icon
<Laurenceb> ok
<darlykaiser> thijs_:How can I do a multiple dropdown list is i select one option on the first list and the second list appears basing on the first option
<ActionParsnip> knxville: you can then share the folders using samba and the xbrick will see the shares as if they were on a windows pc
<knxville> ActionParsnip: I got samba... I'll look into it, but it is wiresless, does it make it more complicated or anything?
<Eremite> OK, I already have that, also added "sleep 2" between lines. @ Dr_Willis.  I have also set the file to be executable.  So, when I restart and need to run this script, it's just a matter of double clicking on it, correct?  Sorry, Im a noob.
<ActionParsnip> knxville: not any at all, the pysical media is handled by the OSI model and is moot to the OS
<ActionParsnip> knxville: just makes it slihtly slower
<ActionParsnip> slightly
<ActionParsnip> due to wifi speeds
<khensthoth> aperson: I guess you could change the icon, in the same Properties page
<Laurenceb> E: Command line option ‘p’ [from -purge] is not known.
<knxville> path = /home/knoxville
<knxville> valid users = knoxville
<portn0k> yaey for wired connections
<aperson> khensthoth, that's not part of the icon, it is overlayed onto it
<V3ronika> Hello there. There is something wrong with my nautilus. I'm trying to access Windes shares typing smb:// or smb://host but when I type this. Nautilus just crashres or closes... :S What could of cause this? I've installed smaba package.
<ActionParsnip> portn0k: yay for gigabit ethernet
<portn0k> yaey!
<tadej> ActionParsnip: I guess not ...  http://pastebin.com/d4d165039
<knxville> ActionParsnip: So I just change the path? But I've had samba running all the time, it was never found by my xbox
<harovali>  hi, I'm having a problem with the network connection manager, it no longer connects to my local network. It has the eth0 connection defined, but it doesn't connect, and even defining a new connection doesn't do anything. It seems something has broken, but I don't know how to fix it. Any hint ?
<ActionParsnip> knxville: you will need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a knoxville     if you use the valid users line, this will enale you to control who can see what
<MASARUwota> Laurenceb: wait a minute
<ActionParsnip> knxville: samba doesnt run on the xbox, its a filesharing service so runs on the system you want to share the files FROM
<ActionParsnip> tadej: thats why you arent getting bluetooth
<Eremite> harovali: I know its a simple solution, but have you tried resetting our reouter/modem?  Turn it off for a few minuets and try again.  I had a similar problem and overheating and/or something else was causing me to need to restart the box.
<ActionParsnip> tadej: try: sudo modprobe btusb
<ActionParsnip> tadej: if the kernel sees the hardware it would be loaded at boot
<MASARUwota> Laurenceb: what about: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package name>
<MASARUwota> ?
<tadej> ActionParsnip: so i have to restart the machine now?
<knxville> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that, and i've already set up a pw for user knoxville, the problem is, it is not seen by my xbox, since i've had samba running for quite a while (1-2 weeks) and i've tried some tutorials to set up xbox and ubuntu, but never got it to work.
<Kaboontu> ok ive done sudo nautilus made folder sharing but without sudo they arent shared?
<Laurenceb> ok
<remoteCTRL2> whats the command to set the "active" flag for a hdd?
<ActionParsnip> tadej: no, turn on the bluetooth and run: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<Charles-xubuntu-> hello
<Laurenceb> ok reinstalled, and no luck
<aperson> MASARUwota, you don't need the --
<Charles-xubuntu-> i have a important question
<Laurenceb> speakers still dead
<Laurenceb> bbl
<harovali> Eremite: I hope it was that simple, but the problem seems to be independent of my network. The network manager seems to have broken at some point, whan adding and deleting connections. Is there some way of cheking the integrity of it ?
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, best ask it :)
<ActionParsnip> knxville: i can give you my smb.conf if you wish. it shares the home folder on my fileserver
<Dr_Willis> knxville:  im not sure you wanted to do 'sudo nautilus'     the normal user should be able tomake a shared location
<Charles-xubuntu-> how do i open a task manager when my linux locks up?
<meowbuntu> hi all hows things. is this the official ubuntu chanel or is it the one on freenode
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  topic says its official :)
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, switch to a virtual terminal, log in, and run top
<knxville> ActionParsnip: I would like to.
<juris> hi! please recommend me GUI backup utility tool for 9.10 with incremental file backup. thanks!
<meowbuntu> oh Hi Dr_Willis
<aperson> juris, back in time
<knxville> Dr_Willis: I didnt use nautilus
<Charles-xubuntu-> how do i switch to a virtual terminal?
<juris> no incremantal...
<meowbuntu> in synaptic there is wine and wine1.2 what do i need
<Charles-xubuntu-> everything is locked
<ActionParsnip> knxville: sec
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, ctrl+alt+f2
<nabalm> server nana.gr.irc
<ActionParsnip> knxville: http://pastebin.com/f5f5f31b5
<ActionParsnip> knxville: you just need the bottom section
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, are you looking to kill the offending process?
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, is this same chanel as on freenode
<ActionParsnip> knxville: the name in the brackets is the share name, the rest is humanly readable
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  this is freenode.
<ActionParsnip> knxville: you will need to run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart    once you have saved your new file
<Charles-xubuntu-> yes
<aperson> juris, rsnapshot
<Sacho> jaunty: I installed pulse audio a while ago and didn't have any issues with sound. After a reboot recently it's stopped working(I can only hear scratching sounds). Is there any guide to fixing pulse audio I can go through, or anything more reliable that you can recommend?
<aaron__> hola todos
<juris> ok, I will try, tnx :)
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, and you *can't* get to a virtual terminal?
<Charles-xubuntu-> like in windows theres ctrl alt delete
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, its irc.ubuntu.com not irc.freenode.com here
<Charles-xubuntu-> what is there for linux
<knxville> ActionParsnip: So I need to c/p the [DOWNLOADS] part?
<V3ronika> Hello there. There is something wrong with my nautilus. I'm trying to access Windes shares typing smb:// or smb://host but when I type this. Nautilus just crashres or closes... :S What could of cause this? I've installed smaba package. I've just tried to access smb shares with smbclient which is CLI and it works... why I'm not able to access smb shares with nautilus?
<remoteCTRL2> whats the command to set the "active" flag for a hdd?
<Sacho> meowbuntu: irc.ubuntu.com is either a server or just a name for one of the freenode servers
<ActionParsnip> knxville: sure, then modify as you need
<Pici> meowbuntu: its a cname for chat.freenode.net
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, switch to a virtual terminal ctl+alt+f2, log in, run top
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  check the messages as it connects...
<Charles-xubuntu-> ill try that
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, I've suggested that twice :)
<knxville> ActionParsnip: Do I have to type in username and password on my xbox?
<Charles-xubuntu-> nothing
<Charles-xubuntu-> im gonna do a hard shutdown and then restore
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, no!
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: what a sleep commend???
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, you can still shutdown safely
<Charles-xubuntu-> none of my keys work
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: makes a script chill for however many seconds you say
<Charles-xubuntu-> how?
<xxbones21xx_> command*
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, just a sec
<Charles-xubuntu-> ok
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, hold alt and sysreq
<ActionParsnip> knxville: you will to get access to the share, you set it when you run: sudo smbpasswd -a knoxville    or whatever username you used
<Charles-xubuntu-> sysreq?
<khensthoth> Sacho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, and type R E I S U B
<ActionParsnip> knxville: obviously change all the andys to your user name
<Charles-xubuntu-> what is sysreq?
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, all while holding alt and sysreq
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, a key on your keyboard
<Charles-xubuntu-> oh i see it
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, it should be around scroll lock
<knxville> ActionParsnip: Right'o.. I just tried that, and it said that I could not retrieve and IP for the xbox.. :S
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, wait a couple seconds before each key press
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: the "./debian.sh" mounts a img to a dir, once its mounted then the next script runs a script within the the folder that the img extracts too, just thought i would make you aware of this
<ActionParsnip> knxville: you dont need that. I thought you were sharing files on your ubuntu system TO the xbox?
<xxbones21xx_> is that why the script i created stops at that command and then doesn't do anything???
<Snausages> aperson: I'm watching this with interest, gotten hung up there myself...  when typing out that "R E I S U B" are caps important, and is this affected by the keymap in x config, or is it the raw hardware layout?
<aperson> !sysreq | Snausages
<aperson> hmm
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: you can have a script to mount as you wish, you will need to run it with sudo though as users arent allowed to mount
<knxville> ActionParsnip: That's what I'm trying to, now I get connection problems.. weird, I havn't done anything with the router or the xbox configuration, except put an username and password, when trying to connect to a samba server.
<meowbuntu> in synaptic there is wine and wine1.2 what do i need
<Charles-xubuntu-> the screen is black now
<Charles-xubuntu-> with an underscore
<ActionParsnip> knxville: then why are you wanting the IP of the xbox from the samba server? It makes no sense
<Charles-xubuntu-> but i still cant do anything
<ActionParsnip> knxville: the xbox needs the IP of the ubuntu box
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, did you hit each key with about a two second delay?
<ActionParsnip> knxville: just like ubuntu.comm is a web server but it doesnt know the IP of the millions whom connect to it
<aperson> Snausages, I'm not sure entirely
<ActionParsnip> knxville: same thing
<Charles-xubuntu-> let me try again
<Charles-xubuntu-> what do i have to type?
<aperson> Snausages, the caps doesn't matter
<aperson> REISUB
<knxville> ActionParsnip: I'm not wanting any ip adress, the xbox is.. it complains about DHCP... so it wont listen on the local network somehow..
<meowbuntu> anyone
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: this isn't on linux on a pc, this is the linux webos on the palm pre i dont think the user issue exists here.
<aperson> meowbuntu, either
<Kaboontu> mefiX
<V3ronika> !remix
<Kaboontu> meowbuntu use wine
<Charles-xubuntu-> ok
<V3ronika> !ubuntu-remiux
<Snausages> aperson: other question...  your nick is familiar, any chance you're the aperson from undernet?
<ActionParsnip> knxville: then you need to resolve your xbox issue which is offtopic here
<Kaboontu> not 1.2
<Charles-xubuntu-> leme try
<anli_> When I run the desktop cube, I cannot click on another desktop to come there, and nothing happends when I press the key combox for prev and next
<aperson> Snausages, never been there :)  tell them to get off my nick!
<anli_> anyone that knows why?
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: bash will still be bash
<ActionParsnip> anli_: i'd ask in #compiz
<aperson> Kaboontu, why not 1.2?  I use it
<knxville> ActionParsnip: Yeah, well im off to reboot my router, and see if that works..
<meowbuntu> Kaboontu, y not wine1.2
<Charles-xubuntu-> nothing
<Snausages> aperson: heh, haven't seen her in years, wondered if she'd hopped nets.  Thanks for the tips.
 * sirald66 since LaunchPad Bugs is down, and my 9.04 system just eventually freezes from the update - should i upgrade to 9.10?  will i lose all my application installs?
<meowbuntu> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> knxville: could set your xbox to static ip
<Kaboontu> meowbuntu couse i dont think its wise couse im using 1.1.33  guess :D
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, hmm.. as soon as you hit alt+sysrq+r, it should immediately shutdown and reboot.  I've *never* had a system that wouldn't reboot off of that
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: this is what is in the debian.sh script "http://paste.ubuntu.com/336565/plain/" and i have never had to use the sudo command...???
<khensthoth> meowbuntu: wine package is the stable version. wine1.2 is the more recent, development version, which might have more bug fixed, but might be more unstable.
<sirald66> wine works for a number of things, but not all/most
<meowbuntu> Kaboontu, well if its in synaptic then its tested and true
<aperson> meowbuntu, one would think
<Kaboontu> meowbuntu maybe but i dont recomend you unless youre developer or smth :)
<Charles-xubuntu-> my power light is staying on but the screen is staying black
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: are you logged on as root?
<Charles-xubuntu-> GOT IT
<Charles-xubuntu-> i hit
<meowbuntu> k thanks i've just converted from mint
<Kaboontu> meowbuntu np :)
<Charles-xubuntu-> ALT+ SYSRQ + r , s , b
<boomernang> meowbuntu, why did you choose ubuntu over mint?
<xxbones21xx_> i believe so this is the dir that shows up on the terminal program on the palm pre "root@palm-webos-device:/var/home/root#"
<meowbuntu> Charles-xubuntu-, tryed pressing keys or mousbutins
<Charles-xubuntu-> now the black screen is back but the underscore is flashing
<Charles-xubuntu-> ok its restarting
<zz__> apple
<Charles-xubuntu-> sweet
<Charles-xubuntu-> one more time what were the keys i typed?
<aperson> Charles-xubuntu-, REISUB
<meowbuntu> Charles-xubuntu-, also tried checking the cables connected properly
<Charles-xubuntu-> yes
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: i believe so this is the dir that shows up on the terminal program on the palm pre "root@palm-webos-device:/var/home/root#"
<Charles-xubuntu-> its working now
<Charles-xubuntu-> THANK YOU =D
<meowbuntu> Charles-xubuntu-, sounds right to me
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: thats why you dont needs sudo then
<meowbuntu> boomernang,  y not i want to expand my knowledge. i will install mint 8 on another partition later.
<duffydack> I thought it was RSEIUB
<duffydack> well thats ive used in the past.
<boomernang> meowbuntu, why not is a great approach :) i wonder what why not will come after ubuntu :D?
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: thats what i figured but  idont know why its hangin after the mounting scripts runs, it chroot me into the dir but it doesnt execute the gameboy.sh script which starts the emu
<meowbuntu> anyone know wherre exaile music player stores its playlists
<janiwork> is there any way to show com.ubuntu.* in the policykit so that i can add my local account to change values so that my account doesnt require authentication ?
<aperson> duffydack, it's reisub
<duffydack> aperson, the other works still..
<aperson> duffydack, s writes data to the disk, you want to do that after killing processes
<lightbricko> how do i check if the installed ubuntu version is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<duffydack> aperson, ah ok
<meowbuntu> boomernang, debain i guess to expand more
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: this is what script i am running and what each script that is being executed has in it.....
<aperson> duffydack, hitting just b would work too... but that doesn't make it the right order :)
<aperson> lightbricko, uname -a would tell you
<knoxville_> ActionParsnip: None worked, neither setting xbox ip settings to automated, or restarting the router, though I can connect to the lan, if I remove the "passwd" "user" and "application" forms, but if I use them, trying to connect to my samba file server on this laptop, it cannot get an IP address of the router.
<anli_> I tried to set the taskbar in ubuntu to the right edge of the screen, however, when I open applications, they do not come up in that taskbar like I think they should
<anli_> If I start around 50 apps, they will not take up the whole screen height, for instance
<bharath> hey all
<bharath> ned a ahelp
<bharath> i am using uubuntu 9.10
<lightbricko> aperson: That doesn't tell that, it only gives me this info: "2.6.31-16-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 3 22:00:22 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux"
<bharath> have look this image
<bharath> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6978/logoutw.jpg
<bharath> missed th logout
<bharath> please help me
<aperson> lightbricko, looks like 32 bit to me
<Charles-xubuntu-> when i try to connect to a windows remote desktop RDP do i need the IP of the computer i am trying to connect to?
<bharath> advance thanks to all team :)
<lightbricko> aperson: ok thx!
<Dr_Willis> !enter | bharath
<ubottu> bharath: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Crash2108> ActionParsnip, I know.  That's why I posted it due to its absurdity.
<ActionParsnip> knoxville_: then try adding a static resolve in the hosts file
<harovali> I don't want to bother, but if you know of a way of fixing the network connection manager, please tell me.
<V3ronika> Hm... this is driving me crazy. I use netbook remix. And when trying in nautilus to go to smb://Soncek/D Nautilus closes... even If I type in just smb:// it would close. Do I need any specail network packages???
<aperson> lightbricko, it'd say x86_64 instead of i686
<lightbricko> aperson: I see.
<ward-> i setup color correction in nvidia-settings, however, it is not being applied unless i start nvidia-settings
<V3ronika> So far I've only installed samba and smbclient. and with smbclient I can access Windows shares :S
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  thats handled by one of the gnome-panel applets you can add/remove - i dont know what one. try adding them all till you see what one puts it back
<V3ronika> can please someone help me fix the nautilus
<ward-> should i report this somewhere?
<aperson> ward-, you could file a bug report
<aperson> ward-, nvm, proprietary driver
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  it appears to behandled by the 'indicator-applet-session'
<khensthoth> bharath: Right click on your panel > Add to Panel : Indicator Applet Session
<Crash2108> Anyone ever try to install ubuntu on a Zotac motherboard with a Celeron dual core?
<ward-> V3ronika: so  what problem have you got with nautilus?
<Milos_SD> Hi
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Crash2108
<luist> hey... how can i find out my mac address?
<ubottu> Crash2108: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<aperson> Crash2108, are you having an issue with that one, or are you just curious?
<aperson> !hi | Milos_SD
<ubottu> Milos_SD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bastidrazor> luist: ifconfig
<Crash2108> Things would be more helpful if everone weren't just trying to have bots talk for them.
<Milos_SD> I have IBM T42p laptop, and I can't get it's wireless to work. It is Intel 2200 BG wireless that uses ipw2200 module. Can someone help me with that please?
<V3ronika> ward-: ad I mentiones.. when I try to access windows shares like typing in smb:// nautilus would just close...
<V3ronika> ward-: as I mentioned
<bharath> how can i see the lout and lockscreen options not there
<aperson> Crash2108, try giving support, they're immensely helpful, especially when you have to answer the same things repeatedly :)
<Milos_SD> The error that I get in dmesg | grep ipw, is: "Error loading firmware. Reseting."
<Crash2108> aperson, mostly curious at this point.  Fedora worked great and Ubuntu didn't.  Thought they were mostly the same.
<ward-> V3ronika: sorry i just came in i missed your explanation
<khensthoth> bharath: Right click on your panel > Add to Panel : Indicator Applet Session. Does that not work?
<xxbones21xx_> ActionParsnip: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/336571/plain/" let me know if you cant understand it, after the # its that that script has in it and some added txt that i put their to help explain
<V3ronika> ward-: that's basically it.. u didn't missed much
<aperson> Crash2108, two entirely different distros
<V3ronika> ward-: miss
<Dr_Willis> Fedora and ubuntu are  not very closley related.
<luist> bastidrazor: is something like xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx ?
<bharath> its not working
<Dr_Willis> Ya got the 'rpm' faimly :) then the deb faimly.. then ya got the  faimly members you never talk about...
<ActionParsnip> Milos_SD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887960 ceck the post by afbase
<bastidrazor> luist: HWaddr is your MAC and yes in that format
<Crash2108> They feel extremely similar. I can't readily tell the differences other than superficically.
<ward-> V3ronika: sorry no idea though, you could try to use your broser and hope it doesnt crash lol
<luist> bastidrazor: thanks
<Eremite> bharath: right click panel > add to panel > Logout/Lock Screen
<V3ronika> ward-: firefox?
<ward-> *browser
<Dr_Willis> Crash2108:  time to dig deeper into both. :)
<aperson> Crash2108, that's because they're both using gnome
<ward-> V3ronika: yeah afaik it can handle smb aswell
<V3ronika> ward-: hm ok
<ward-> i dont use smb myself so im not 100% sure just try
<aperson> Crash2108, gnome is going to feel like gnome anywhere you put it
<Dr_Willis> Most disrtos are proberly 90% the same. but its the 10% that causes so much trouble. :)
<bharath> thanks it works
<bharath> but this not real oringinal panel
<bharath> this is okay
<Crash2108> Well, besides the whole .deb/.rpm thing, too.
<bharath> :)
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ActionParsnip> ward-: yeah firefox does crash too often for my liking
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Crash2108> Other than that it's just color scheme
<ward-> ActionParsnip: i didnt say anything about crashing lol
<dustan> I have a question about recursive chmod, I am installing coppermine to a webserver and they want me to grant 777 to a folder and all its contents so... that would be done by "sudo chmod 777 -R /foo/bar/the_folder"?
<V3ronika> ward-: it does not crash :S the problem is that I don't see any error mesages wehen nautilus closes /crashes
<om26er> i want to cut and merge some audio files which app is prefered( user friendly)
<ward-> V3ronika: so start it from a terminal
<aperson> dustan, yes
<Eremite> om26er: Audacity
<bastidrazor> dustan: yes
<juris> does luckyBackup creates incremental backups by default or they are full?
 * om26er don't like audacity
<dustan> great, thanks
<Dr_Willis> What kind of app wants you do chmod 777 stuff? egads.
 * Laurenceb_ fixed his sound
<Laurenceb_> needed to reboot
<dustan> coppermine photo gallery
<Eremite> om26er: good luck.  Sound editing on linux is an utter joke.  If its something you do often, look into "Ubuntu Studio" distro.
<Dr_Willis> dustan:  still dosent sound like a good idea.
<napnap> hi
<Milos_SD> ActionParsnip, I think I tried that, and that it's not working... I tried ndiswrapper, and wi-fi works for few seconds to 1 minute, and then I get the total lock up (kernel panic) :)
<aperson> Laurenceb_, had you tried sudo service alsa-utils restart and sudo service pulseaudio restart ?
<V3ronika> ward-: I did... the moment I start it it wen't to the next line.. so even starting nautilus from terminal didn't give me any output
<Laurenceb_> aperson: the sound panel froze up and other bad stuff happed
<Laurenceb_> I hadnt used the machine for a while
<joseamunoz> napnap: hi
<ward-> V3ronika: sorry no idea then, but google for it, a lot of people seem to have the problem
<napnap> what's the default username in the ubuntu 9.04 live-cd ?? When I boot under low graphics with F4, GDM tell me about a username / password :-s
<aperson> napnap, ubuntu
<Laurenceb_> there was a load of updates and I was only hibernating, I think tho odd combination of updates screwed it
<dustan> I think I am going to 755 is and if it works ill leave it lol
<joseamunoz> napnap: ubuntu
<Laurenceb_> it was warning me a restart was required
<napnap> aperson: I tried, but the passwd ?
<aperson> napnap, ubuntu always uses that
<aperson> napnap, there shouldn't be one
<anli_> seems that no ubuntu user has got the idea of putting the taskbar at the right of the screen, because the taskbar entries acts so strange when doing that
<Dr_Willis> dustan:  thers no need to 777 'files' now directories  - perhaps 7xx
<anli_> And there is no easy way to resize the taskbar
<aperson> anli_, perhaps screenshot what you mean?
<anli_> Is it easy to create one?
<xxbones21xx_> Dr_Willis: what the command for a sleep line
<napnap> aperson: if I try ubuntu=>no password or ubuntu=>ubuntu, it doesn't work
<aperson> anli_, print-screen
<xxbones21xx_> what you suggested earlier?
<anli_> ah, that easy
<ward-> anli_: lol erm... thats like VERY easy
<aperson> anli_, I'd suggest imgur.com for image uploads
<Dr_Willis> xxbones21xx_:  sleep line? i never mentioned sleep..  the command 'sleep 5' makes the shell wait 5 sec. I think
<ward-> anli_: rightclivk it, click properties, change size.......
<anli_> aha
<anli_> ward-: a multi step action, which is not sufficient
<dustan> Dr_Willis: it's on a dedicated box so...
<xxbones21xx_> thats it just "sleep 5" no extra ":" or "/" or anything ?
<anli_> ward-: but maybe that window can be made resizable?
<ward-> anli_: window?
<napnap> what's the problem...
<anli_> the taskbar "window"
<ward-> anli_: you want it less wide?
<anli_> yes, by dragging
<anli_> not by specifying the number of pixels
<raa> anyone compiled a module (driver) on the system its supose to run on?
<Dr_Willis> dustan:  so that justifies bad security practice. :P
<xxbones21xx_> Dr_Willis: thats it just "sleep 5" no extra ":" or "/" or anything ?
<ward-> anli_: i dont understand what you mean but you can also use a dock
<ActionParsnip> xxbones21xx_: thats it, just sleep 5
<Dr_Willis> xxbones21xx_:  try it and see
<ward-> anli_: (like OSX)
<Dr_Willis> xxbones21xx_:  why would you need a : or /  ?
<anli_> ward-: ah, I dont like that one
<anli_> ward-: The taskbar is ok, I like to have it in the right edge
<xxbones21xx_> Dr_Willis: Don't know was just asking...
<Dr_Willis> anli_:  check out 'windowmaker' it has a left side 'warf'
<ward-> anli_: the right side of your screen or?
<anli_> ward-: yes
<darlykaiser> anyone knows well on html-php-mysql?
<aperson> darlykaiser, I'd as a web dev channel
<ward-> anli_: again: rightclick -> properties
<aperson> darlykaiser, this is ubuntu support
<ward-> anli_: then orientation
<IkarusMK> #ubuntuuser.de
<Bjornalf> is there a trick to getting hibernate to work on dell laptops? i have an XPS m1530 and when i try to hibernate it i get a bunch of USB errors and it comes back to the unlock screen
<Dr_Willis> the gnome panel looks nasty when in the vertical position. :) you can alt-click/drag it to the side.
<anli_> ward-: I have made it appear to the right, but when you see the screenshot, you will understand what I mean
<darlykaiser> aperson where is web channel ... I did not see any channel
<ward-> anli_: sorry man i must have missed the screenshot lol
<aperson> darlykaiser, I'd try asking in #html, I'm sure they could point you somewhere
<not-me-guv> thinking of buying an atom-powered desktop PC with no CD/DVD hardware.  Can I rely on being able to install ubuntu from a USB stick?
<anli_> ward-: http://imgur.com/CE7Y2
<aperson> not-me-guv, of course! :)
<Dr_Willis> not-me-guv:  should be able to.
<napnap> aperson: have you another idea ? Because ubuntu/ubuntu or ubuntu/nothing doesn't work... On the web I see that ubuntu automatically connect an user, but I wait without success :-(
<ward-> anli_: aaaaaaaah lol
<ActionParsnip> Bjornalf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellXPSM1530
<Dr_Willis> not-me-guv:  thats how i do all my installs these days
<anli_> As you can see, the menu at the right will not populate correctly
<napnap> or joseamunoz ?
<ward-> anli_: i allways drag it like someone said a little earlyer, i cannot find it
<not-me-guv> just wondering if I have to check with the vendor whether the hardware will boot from USB, or any such thing ...
<aperson> napnap, I think there is something wrong with your image
<Dr_Willis> not-me-guv:  id hope that any new machines would all have that feature these days
<ward-> anli_: but someone said to use alt-drag (and that works)
<not-me-guv> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Bjornalf: with laptops it ALWAYS ALWAYS pays to websearch the model in conjunction with ubuntu, see what comes up. Users are REALLY good at putiing guides up on how they made their stuff work nice as well as what they coulnt get working
<ward-> i dont remember who it was and i cannot find it
<aperson> not-me-guv, I haven't used a cd to install an operating system in quite some time :0
<not-me-guv> 'cos I'm sure the answer from a vendor's customer-facing support stuff is "huh?"
<Dr_Willis> ward-:  problem with alt-click-drag is you have to click in JUST the right places on the panel. :) and vertical panels look ugly
<anli_> ward-: alt dragging seems to be no option...
<not-me-guv> thanks for reassurance :)
<V3ronika> Does anyone know how to edit the ubuntu-netbookremix very first menu?
<ward-> Dr_Willis: nope it looks corect
<ward-> anli_: the alt key on your keyboard + drag (and the right position like Dr_Willis said
<aperson> V3ronika, right click on it and hit 'edit menu'
<Dr_Willis> ward-:  its nasty looking here in my very full panel.  if i enlarge it. some icons resize/some dont. :) must be svg icons
<travalas> i've noticed a . after some listing with ls -l in the latest version of ubuntu
<travalas> eg
<anli_> wow, this looks really strange, http://imgur.com/rru4v
<meowbuntu> firefox wants flashplayer plugin. i thought by default these days it should not say that
<travalas> drwxr-xr-x. 10 nathan dialout      4096 2009-11-24 15:58 include
<travalas> -rw-r--r--.  1 nathan dialout   7550285 2009-06-19 12:29 initrd.img-nfs
<travalas> -rw-r--r--.  1 nathan dialout        30 2009-07-07 14:32 ips
<ActionParsnip> V3ronika: it follows the main menu items
<travalas> anybody know anything about that?
<aperson> meowbuntu, flashplugin isn't free software
<napnap> aperson: I use it since few month, I've installed ubuntu many times with this CD, normal boot it's ok, install it's ok, so just the login in low graphical mode doesn't work...I can not believe that the iso is bad
<V3ronika> aperson: ActionParsnip can't really see any option while I right click on it nothing happenes
<ShishKabab> Hi. What would be the best way to backup the databases of a remote server to my homeserver and keep the backup up-to-date every night (efficiently, because I have a data limit)?
<ActionParsnip> V3ronika: run: alacarte
<aperson> meowbuntu, I've had it happen before :)
<meowbuntu> aperson, i had no problems in mint 7 with it what up
<ActionParsnip> !backup | ShishKabab
<ubottu> ShishKabab: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> travalas:  see if your ls command is set to some alias.
<aperson> meowbuntu, mint distributes lots of non-free stuff
<meowbuntu> aperson, any fixes
<Dr_Willis>  alias ls
<Dr_Willis> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<aperson> meowbuntu, install flashplugin-nonfree
<travalas> just ls --color
<ward-> anli_: well it works here o....
<V3ronika> ActionParsnip: aha... but that's only for programs :S I need to add a few paths.. I can only see Home, Videos...
<meowbuntu> um aperson they use the same ubuntu repos
<ward-> anli_: i just tried it and it works perfectly
<lao5> nop
<travalas> i'm trying to figure out what the . means
<anli_> ward-: does it full up the whole height with windows?
<aperson> meowbuntu, yeah, any ubuntu derivative can use them
<aperson> meowbuntu, that point is moot
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  mint 7 could be consiodered to be skirting some laws/licenseing limitions by including flash also.. legal reasons and so forth are the one of the reasons its not included with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> V3ronika: oh thats the favorites in nautilus
<ward-> anli_: yes if you want it to
<anli_> ward-: Can you also resize the taskbar?
<ShishKabab> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ward-> anli_: resize?
<StaticPhilly> evening all
<ActionParsnip> V3ronika: drag the folders you want to the panel in the bottom left of nautilus
<anli_> ward: by dragging the edge
<aperson> meowbuntu, what Dr_Willis said is also very true
<perlsyntax> How fast is virgin modile wireless dsl anyone use it before?
<V3ronika> ActionParsnip: thanx!!!
<ActionParsnip> !ot | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ward-> anli_: you got these tiny subdevisions in gnomepanals that have mutliple items
<StaticPhilly> got a quick question, what, in your own opinion, is the best lightweight desktop
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, y then is the free flash plugin playup
<anli_> ward-: the first windows I created resulted in higher taskbar entries, which were kinda ugly, but when the number of windows had increased, they got a nicer taskbar button height
<Dr_Willis> StaticPhilly:  depends on your needs
<ward-> anli_: you can drag them to re-arrange the space one can use
<ActionParsnip> StaticPhilly: in my opinion, LXDE
<Dr_Willis>  meowbuntu  legal and  moral issues....
<ActionParsnip> StaticPhilly: also look out for Lubuntu ;)
<anli_> ward-: And I will also have to do that?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  and liceseing 'issues'
<StaticPhilly> ActionParsnip: THANK YOU
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  takes the VERY VERY VERY high legal ground
<ward-> anli_: erm... if you want to change it then yes you need to do it
<anli_> ward-: there is no apparent drag handle
<meowbuntu> so Dr_Willis is there a free flashplugin that works then
<ward-> anli_: nobody is making ubuntu specifically to meet your needs this is called tweaking
<ward-> to make it the way you like it
<aperson> meowbuntu, install flashplugin-nonfree
<StaticPhilly> Dr_Willis: just for setting up and editing configuration files etc remotly (want a faster way then vi or nano really)
<ActionParsnip> StaticPhilly: just install an ubuntu then run: sudo apt-get install lxde    done
<V3ronika> I'm also trying to add mount of smb to the fstab. Now I don't know what creditentials means: //<hostname>/<share> <mount_point> cifs credentials=<credentials_file>,rw,user,noauto 0 0 Can someone please explain me what is creditentials. Is it something like 755 file permissions in linux?
<aperson> meowbuntu, it's illegal to distribute it, but you can still install it
<ward-> anli_: sorry cannot help then, just mess with it
<ActionParsnip> StaticPhilly: for super lightness use xubuntu
<aperson> meowbuntu, flashplugin-nonfree will download and install it for you
<travalas> anbody know what the dot means after permissions drwxr-xr-x.
<meowbuntu> aperson, and i would have to install the other flash plugin to stop conflicts
<perlsyntax> this room a joke alot.
<ward-> anli_: also this is gnome, you can use other stuff aswell like KDE, fluxbox, ... whatever you like
<aperson> meowbuntu, that *is* the flash plugin
<IkarusMK> #ubuntu-de
<ward-> windows managers i mean
<leaf-sheep> StaticPhilly: For even more lightness/thinness.  Install LXDE / XFCE packages as you go from minimal. :)
<boomernang> travalas, over-analysing
<IkarusMK> #ubuntu-user.de
<StaticPhilly> ActionParsnip: thank you i will have a look into xubuntu and see what i make of it, lxde is what i had in mind but was just looking into what otehrs there were as well :) thanks again
<IkarusMK> ..
<Pici> IkarusMK: /join #ubuntu-de
<travalas> maybe be but it's inconsistent
<travalas> it doesn't always show up
<anli_> ward-: hm, hard to make a good choice there, maybe KDE is what I want to use
<anli_> But I dont think it is very beautiful anyway
<anli_> gnome is ok
<boomernang> travalas, when does it show up?
<ActionParsnip> StaticPhilly: Lubuntu will be an official release too ;)
<meowbuntu> aperson, mint has bothe a free and non free flashplugin. ubuntu only has nonfree
<aperson> meowbuntu, there is only the nonfree one
<ActionParsnip> StaticPhilly: as leaf-sheep says if you install minimal then install lxde you will have a mean slick system
<ward-> anli_: well gnome-panel is just not very nice to put on the side of your screen
<llutz> V3ronika: credentials are your user/pass needed for the win-share. you can put them into a file, 2 lines: username=yourusername / password=yourpassword
<ward-> anli_: you could use a dock for that maybe
<ActionParsnip> aperson: gnash and swdec exist
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: I did it for my Gnome. I like not having Evolution and other silly little things I have no need for. :)
<Rajasun> meowbuntu: ubuntu carries gnash iirc
<aperson> ActionParsnip, that's not what meowbuntu is getting at
<meowbuntu> aperson, you should consult the mint repos then there is 2  there
<llutz> V3ronika: make sure to set permissions of that file very restrictive
<ActionParsnip> aperson: gotcha
<aperson> meowbuntu, howabout just install flashplugin-nonfree and not worry about it :)
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: exactly, i use ulite to achieve the same
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  the non-free package normally downloads the proper flash tar.gz from the  flash fileservers
<llutz> V3ronika: for more info, read "man mount.cifs"
<travalas> boomernang
<ManDay> How frequently does the weather indicator in the timeanddate panel applet update?
<StaticPhilly> ActionParsnip, leaf-sheep thanks, just looking at xubuntu now, but yes it will be from a min build then just apt the desktop so it only has what i need installed
<travalas> boomernang, that's what i'm trying to figure out
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: i think its controlable
<anli_> When I resize a window, it will not update live, is that possible to chagne in gnome?
<anli_> I only get a blue outline until I have released the mouse button
<boomernang> travalas, i think it is scripts that are owned by root for cron
<Dr_Willis> anli_:  i perfer the blue box/outline. :)
<aperson> anli_, I think that's a compiz thing, I'm not sure if gnome can do it by itself
<ward-> anli_: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<anli_> aha
<ward-> anli_: compiz-fusion does that
<Dr_Willis> anli_:  there may be some compiz setting for it,
<anli_> maybe compiz-fusion isnt that good then
<ward-> anli_: press alt-F2 and type ccsm
<ward-> anli_: it IS good
<anli_> thx!
<ward-> anli_: you can SET IT UP
<aperson> ward-, that isn't installed by default
<travalas> boomernang, maybe, but i'm seeing it in my home directory as well
<ward-> anli_: just like allmost anything in linux you can set it up
<ActionParsnip> anli_: its the resize option in ccsm
<boomernang> travalas, symlinks?
<ward-> aperson: what isnt installed by default?
<ActionParsnip> anli_: set it to "normal" ad it will act as expected
<ward-> aperson: aaaaaah
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, I've only seen a setting for this in the actual weather applet, but not in the timeanddate one
<ManDay> you know
<ward-> aperson: yes you are correct
<ward-> anli_: sorry first do this in a terminal:
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: well its weather, doesnt change too quickly  ;0
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ward-> anli_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ward-> anli_: when you did that press alt-F2 and type ccsm
<anli_> ward-: already done using synaptic
<ward-> anli_: just aswell
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, you wouldn't say that if you lived at my place ;p
<travalas> boomernang, no they aren't symlinks, could be hard links
<ward-> anli_: its also under system somewhere btw, if you prefer that way of opening it
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: This is just a rough screenshot -- http://tinyurl.com/yb236et -- You see Desktop, Documents, Public, etc.  Those folders have little emblems icons on them.  Know what package uses that? I lack that and I can't figure out which package does that. :)
<pirx> hi! in which file is it that i add grub boot-options when i want them to stay added after a kernel upgrade?
<epinky> travalas: it's SELinux stuff
<aperson> pirx, /etc/default/grub
<exploreralex> hi what is the terminal command for installing aurora theme engine?
<aperson> pirx, you need to run update-grub after editing that
<aperson> exploreralex, it's not in the repositories
<ward-> anli_: click window managment there
<piojunbabia> hi
<piojunbabia> is it possible to donwload torrent files?
<ward-> anli_: thn resize window
<exploreralex> aperson: how do you suggest i install it then?
<ward-> anli_: and then the second tab, called general
<BasiumDeJudas> has anyone messed around with conky?
<travalas> pinky: thanks!
<ward-> anli_: change it from rectangle to normal
<Kent> Hi, I'm running an Ubuntu image through Virtualbox.. its from the same distrib as the one I dual boot with, however I can't get resolution over 800x6000
<urlwolf> fonts in writer move as I type! (ie. small changes in kernelling). Is that normal?
<urlwolf> very distracting
<pirx> aperson: yepps, thanks! do you also know how i edit the grub boot options when installing the OS?
<Kent> I can't find any option in Virtualbox to "tell it" that I have higher resolution, so how do I get it to use a higher res?
<aperson> exploreralex, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:elemenatarydesktop
<exploreralex>  aperson: thanks.
<pirx> i want to add rootdelay, otherwise ubuntu doesnt have a chance to discover the raid
<aperson> !grub2 > pirx
<ubottu> pirx, please see my private message
<piojunbabia> hi im having ubuntu 5.10 and i want to download ubuntu 9.10 torrent file is it possible to donwload torrent without using torrent client?
<leaf-sheep> !virtualbox | Kent
<ubottu> Kent: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<aperson> piojunbabia, nope
<ShishKabab> ActionParsnip: Those document don't say anything about MySQL DBs. Where are those located and can I rsync them straight from the filesystem without first making a dump with mysqldump?
<aperson> piojunbabia, unless you use imageshack's torrent box
<Kent> ok, ty
<Dr_Willis> Kent:  install the virtual box guest addations. then use the  screen res tools
<exploreralex> aperson:sudo: apt-add-repository: command not found
<aperson> exploreralex, sorry, add-apt-repository
<Kent> Ty willis
<pirx> aperson: ok, thanks!
<exploreralex> aperson: okay
<aperson> exploreralex, tab completion is a wonderful thing :)
<ActionParsnip> ShishKabab: sql has a backup system afaik, you can perform diferential backups to make the data smaller
<Dr_Willis> Kent:  a read of the vbox docs/manual will also point some neat features of those guest addations :)
<ActionParsnip> ShishKabab: i'd ask in #sql
<cecure> I love tab completion :D
<Kent> TY, will do :)
<aperson> cecure, it is the things dreams are made of
<exploreralex> aperson:sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<ActionParsnip> cecure: windows has it too although its quite rigid
<ShishKabab> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<lightbricko> in Karmic Koala, how do I set window animations, window snapping etc?
<aperson> exploreralex, type add<tab>
<ActionParsnip> lightbricko: its all in ccsm
<exploreralex> aperson:  kindly tell complete command
<aperson> exploreralex, I just did :)
<lightbricko> ActionParsnip: thx"
<aperson> exploreralex, just keep narrowing it down until it completes it entirely
<aperson> exploreralex, so in this case: add-a<tab> I think would do it
<MyGame> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<piojunbabia> how is imageshack work?
<exploreralex>  aperson: sudo add<tab>apt<tab>repository ppa:elemenatarydesktop. is this correct?
<piojunbabia> aperson, how is imageshack work?
<sunrider> i hate firefox!!!!
<piojunbabia> sunrider, what do you use for a browser?
<aperson> exploreralex, as long as it completed add-apt-repository for you
<sunrider> 348M ram .  30% cpu usage at idle
<sunrider> i use firefox piojunbabia
<freaky[t]> i use chrome :D
<aperson> you mean chromium
<piojunbabia> sunrider, i thought you dont like firefox
<alankila> epiphany-browser is the best. It uses only fraction of memory of firefox and its javascript is fastest of the bunch. It's really the best out there.
<freaky[t]> no, chrome
<exploreralex> aperson: nope. not working
<freaky[t]> google chrome
<sunrider> epiphany IS firefox
<mchan_> does anyone know how to use lpr to print a range of pages? my lpr seems to accept just the -Z options.
<alankila> is not. epiphany-webkit at least is based on webkit.
<sunrider> you telling me epiphany is not firefox simply renamed for debian machines
<laeg> can i just burn onto a cd-rw which already has data on it as i would burning normally onto a cd-r on ubuntu?
<r_a_f> ello - to manage starting programs is a sysrcv or??
<urlwolf> in OO writer, words that I typed say a line ago relocate their characters slightly. Happens with any font
<alankila> sunrider: perhaps you mean iceweasel?
<urlwolf> it sucks. Is this what you experience too?
<sunrider> you telling me epiphany is not firefox simply renamed for debian machines!
<sunrider> ooops.
<aperson> exploreralex, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart/elementarydesktop
<sunrider> YES i mean iceweasel
<sunrider> ice weasel
<tdn> How do I install Ubuntu Netbook Remix with whole disk encryption (luks)?
<o_be_one> bonjouur :)
<aperson> freaky[t], why use chrome, when chromium is open source and is the same thing?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, temperature just dropped by 1 degree. the applet appears to be alive :)
<freaky[t]> aperson, lemme check
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: cool
<meowbuntu> nteresting things are found in my trash. i dont remember deleeting most of them y there i wonder
<Ari-Ugwu> In 9.10 (Karmic) is WPA2 broken  or am I going crazy?
<aperson> freaky[t], plus, chromium is what chrome is built off of, and you can get updates/features faster :0
<sunrider> alankila, im sorry, i didnt know
<alankila> According to my tests, chromium is no better than webkit. The canvas tag may be slightly faster for some operations, but javascript memory performance was similar to firefox, in effect atrocious.
<meowbuntu> this is a new install also
<aperson> alankila, chromium uses webkit
<freaky[t]> aperson, it's not in the repositories is it?
<aperson> freaky[t], ppa:chromium-daily
<alankila> aperson: yes, but the javascript engine is v8, which is worse than whatever webkit comes with, I think.
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: if you install bleachbit it will uninstall a whole host of stuff you didnt think you have which is just hanging around
<aperson> alankila, v8 is faster, imho
<alankila> if webkit does indeed come with any javascript engine.
<meowbuntu> o well i gtg
<ironfoot495> Hello is there anyone who has some understanding of gloobus
<Eremite> Firefox > everything else on all of my Linux and Windows machines.
<aperson> alankila, webkit is a rendering engine, not a javascript engine
<Mozillero124> HOLA SOY DE COSTA RICA ALGUN LATINO POR AQUI
<ActionParsnip> aperson: chromium rocks :). Arora is good too
<alankila> aperson: hard to say. I could not detect any improvement at runtime for my tests, but I saw much larger memory usage.
<Rajasun> alankila: chrome and chromium are built on webkit
<freaky[t]> aperson, how do i add that?
<Pici> !es | Mozillero124
<bobo> i'm looking for a simple distro under 2gb that will boot fast and act like asus "expressgate"
<ubottu> Mozillero124: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ironfoot495> I need some help configuring it .
<DasEi> !es | Mozillero124
<aperson> freaky[t], add-apt-repository
<alankila> hmm... so in epiphany-browser, I wonder what the javascript engine is called.
<freaky[t]> aperson, just add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<freaky[t]> aperson, ?
<Eremite> How can you use a browser with no extensions?  You need ad blockers, script blockers, etc
<aperson> freaky[t], add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<sunrider> i shall aptget epiphany
<freaky[t]> aperson, ok done that
<error404notfound> whenever i start my system gnome-do asks for my keyring password, anyway to make it remember keyring password forever?
<freaky[t]> aperson, wait ;D
<Eremite> Epiphany is nothing fancy
<bobo> i'm looking for a simple distro under 2gb that will boot fast and act like asus "expressgate"
<aperson> freaky[t], sudo aptitude install chromium-browser
<sunrider> eremite, it uses very little ram!
<Eremite> bobo: "Crunchbang"
<freaky[t]> aperson, first ap-get update
<laeg> !cd-rw
<tdn> How do I install Ubuntu Netbook Remix with whole disk encryption (luks)?
<aperson> freaky[t], yeah :)
<laeg> !cdrw
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Eremite> sunrider: very little ram means nothing when security is involved.
<bobo> thanks Eremite
<ActionParsnip> bobo: very little boots faster than xpud
<bobo> wats xpud haha
<MyGame> :P
<sunrider> eremite, i use encryption when security is involved
<sunrider> not a web broser
<arooni_____> how do i get cpu temperature from the command line?
<mUrshEd> !
<alankila> webkit contains a javascript engine, it seems. So I guess Google guys just wanted to invent their own. I guess they started out when webkit's js stll sucked.
<bobo> all i know is ubuntu is SLOWWWWWWWW compared to dsl
<ActionParsnip> bobo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY1xAiNnPTc
<Eremite> sunrider, browser can easily be hijacked.
<tdn> Is there an alternate installer for UNR?
<alankila> there's been a lot of improvement in the last year or two
<sunrider> eremite, what makes firefox defended against hijacking
<Eremite> bobo: I suggest BYZANTINEOS for older machines.
<freaky[t]> aperson, does chromium exactly like google chrome? oO
<bastidrazor> arooni_____: possibly acpi -Vf
<DasEi> arooni_____: install lm-sensors, run sensors-detect, then enter ensors
<DasEi> s*
<Rajasun> had epiphany till recently, somehow the transition to webkit brings with it encoding issues amongst others e.g. missing options on right click menu e.g. open in new tab...persisted for awhile, filed bug reports even both at launchpad and gnome upstream, eventually gave up...using chrome and firefox primarily these days
<sunrider> there has been very little improvement in firefox memory suckage reduction
<Eremite> sunrider, FF has ability to ad scrip blockers and ad blockers.
<aperson> freaky[t], chrome is built off of chromium
<ActionParsnip> bobo: boots in 4 seconds on my SATA w/ 8mb cache, 2Gb DDR2 and 1.6Ghz single core CPU
<alankila> http://bel.fi/~alankila/hdr/hdrexperiment.html only works properly in webkit-based browsers, which tells something about why it's better in my opinion
<bobo> Eremite: i have a new machine... oh also i'm looking for network support
<freaky[t]> aperson, i know but does it look exactly like google chrome?
<sunrider> eremite, ah yeah i can disable js
<bobo> it's for my lenovo laptop
<alankila> (don't click it on firefox, it will suck gigabytes of RAM)
<aperson> freaky[t], chromium is thusly updated first | yeah, it is the same
<freaky[t]> aperson, because the start page is google.de and a second tab with google chrome
<Pici> bobo: If you're not asking about Ubuntu, may I suggest ##linux for general linux advice.
<mUrshEd> ubuntu10 very slow and many BUG
<bobo> Pici: they ignore me there haha
<aperson> freaky[t], you can change that...
<ActionParsnip> bobo: its still linux, a lot of the drivers are removed but theres a tarball with them in which you can add.
<freaky[t]> aperson, i know i just wondered
<sunrider> alankila, what will that page do
<Consul_Falx> (ee) open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory. Ubuntu will run in low graphics mode ... anyone knows how to fix xorg pre-logon crash?
<Pici> bobo: Well, its offtopic for this channel.
<tsimpson> bobo: there is #ubuntu-offtopic too, this channel is just for Ubuntu support
<mUrshEd> i hope ubuntu 10.4 well
<alankila> HDR photo processing in javascript
<DasEi> !lucid| mUrshEd
<ubottu> mUrshEd: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bobo> ok
<Ziber> Whats the command to reconfigure a package...?
<sunrider> alankila, heh
<alankila> don't laugh. It's *possible* in webkit. None of the others will wor really.
<aperson> Ziber, dpkg --reconfigure <packagename>
<Rajasun> Ziber: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Ziber> aperson: thanks
<DasEi> Ziber: sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<mUrshEd> Thanks ubottu  DasEi
<freaky[t]> aperson, ok thank you i set chromium as default now :D
<DasEi> brain > mUrshEd
<DasEi> !brain > mUrshEd
<ubottu> mUrshEd, please see my private message
<aperson> Ziber, err... listen to the other guys :)
<sunrider> this is ubuntu? thought it was linux! hahaha
<sunrider> ##linux !
<vleis> hello
<Rajasun> Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux distro
<vleis> or just a linux distro if you arent a huge bearded pedant
<Rajasun> lol :P
<cirkit> Please only use free software that respects your freedom.
<Ziber> What do I do if I forgot my mysql root pw?
<ikonia> all, please type "/topic" to check the channels topics as it appears to be getting strayed here
<Ziber> Or, what would the default be?
<freaky[t]> hm, aperson google chrome looks better
<ikonia> basically - this channel is ubuntu support only
<anli_> ok, this becomes scary, when I have closed all the application I had up, the taskbar is still populated with taskbar buttons
<anli_> Seems that ubuntu is not the right choice...
<Ziber> oh, nvm
<aperson> freaky[t], how so? the only difference is that chrome isn't updated as much, and has a different icon
<Ziber> Hwow do you change the root mysql pw?
<Ziber> *How
<anli_> Use phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: ask in #sql, this is ubuntu support
<Ziber> I use CLI
<anli_> Dont use cli
<freaky[t]> aperson, there are more differences - eg. default font it seems like ... and the google home thing where u can see all your visited pages in screenshots
<anli_> cli is good for nothing
<ikonia> Ziber: mysqladmin can, or the "grant" command in the mysql shell. You may want to look at tools such as mysqladmin
<piojunbabia> hi, im using ubuntu 5.10 is it possible to install flash video from adobe.com for my firefox brower? how? thank you
<aperson> freaky[t], if it's in chromium, it's what chrome will be
<godmode> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=reset+sa+password+mysql
<jrib> !5.10 | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ikonia> piojunbabia: I can't see that working - that's an old release with old dependencies
<freaky[t]> aperson, google does add stuff ;D
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aperson> freaky[t], considering google is behind chromium, chromium is the one getting things added
<jrib> piojunbabia: that release is no longer supported, you need to upgrade to a supported release like 8.04 or 9.10
<anli_> Aha, the panel had locked
<cirkit> Please perform a dist-upgrade as 9.10 is the latest.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cirkit> @ piojunbabia
<freaky[t]> aperson, google doesnt do nothing with chromium
<anli_> or more of hanged
<anli_> kalama
<aperson> freaky[t], I'm not so sure about that, they'r the ones behind it
<piojunbabia> ok THANKS ALL, il upgrade when my installation disc will arrive,,
<Rajasun> aperson: the relationship between chrome and chromium is akin to Star Office and Openoffice or Red Hat and Fedora
<aperson> Rajasun, still, all google does is change the icon
<myki> Hello. Is there specific procedure to fix ubuntu, after changing graphics card (different vendor, model). I swapped my geforce to radeon, and I get only blinking vty1, and cannot do anything.
<ActionParsnip> myki: uninstall the nvidia drivers and rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rajasun> aperson: I'm getting the updates I want both the app itself and for the extensions...so I'm a happy Chrome user on Ubuntu and I guess u heard the stories about Ubuntu and Google's Chrome OS haven't u?
<EagleScreen> myki: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<myki> EagleScreen: ActionParsnip: How to do this from livecd? I cannot access even vty because of blinking and lags (?). Chroot and proceed as with normal instalation?
<aperson> Rajasun, as far as I know, their extension repo isn't up yet, only for submission
<Rajasun> aperson: well ,I hv updates
<xxbones21xx_> "http://paste.ubuntu.com/336619/plain/" I'm trying to run this command and after it runs the "./debian.sh" command it doesnt do anything else ???
<EagleScreen> myki: you may do it woth chroot, and it might work
<urlwolf> anyone using softmaker?
<leaf-sheep> !anyone | urlwolf
<ubottu> urlwolf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EagleScreen> but, myki it is better to boot ubuntu in recovery mode and run it in root shell
<Rajasun> is softmaker even still alive?
<Nemurenai> Hey, I have a question: I have touch buttons at the top of my keyboard (I have a HP laptop) - if I want to mute the sound, I have to press the button three times. In Jaunty it worked fine - any ideas why?
<myki> EagleScreen: recovery mode isn't accessible as well.
<EagleScreen> myki: it should be even changing graphics card
<aperson> Rajasun, I after looking it up, the only difference is exactly as I said, chrome has branding, chromium doesn't and is updated more often
<StaticPh1lly> can anyone tell me if its possible to tell apt not to update a certin package when doing a dist upgrade?
<aperson> Rajasun, so if you have it, I have it as well
<ajah> how to open port
<aperson> StaticPh1lly, apt-pinning should due the trick
<ActionParsnip> myki: boot to recovery root console and run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old; shutdown -r now
<jrib> !pinning > StaticPh1lly
<ubottu> StaticPh1lly, please see my private message
<zend_fan> hi I have ubuntu 9.10 trying to get access to a virtual host but all it shows is the default page how do I make it show the correct page I have host setup test.com works on server but not on client
<Rajasun> aperson: u r essentially right otherwise...chrome just look that tad nicer
<aperson> Rajasun, because it has an icon?
<jrib> myki, ActionParsnip: no need for sudo in recovery mode
<Ari-Ugwu> In 9.10 (Karmic) is WPA2 broken? (In 8.10 is was fine.)
<aperson> ActionParsnip, I should convert you to aptitude :P
<StaticPh1lly> thanks aperson
<Rajasun> aperson: nope...the colors and of course themes...u can make it respect the installed desktop gtk theme of course
<Azeotrope> I have this in crontab as root mplayer -loop 0 /home/azeo/Music/navy.wav  and it play only once. the loop0 should make it to run infintely
<aperson> Rajasun, same thing in chromium
<xxbones21xx_> "http://paste.ubuntu.com/336619/plain/" I'm trying to run this command and after it runs the "./debian.sh" command it doesnt do anything else ???
<Rajasun> aperson: to each his own
<karioke> Hi guys
<aperson> Rajasun,  both have the same themes support, same gtk theme ability | true :)
<jrib> Azeotrope: so check the output?
<karioke> I need a very small help
<aperson> karioke, off with it! :)
<mezquitale> how do you manage wireless in ubuntu remix?
<karioke> I am recording some sounds using the sound recorder application
<Azeotrope> jrib: how?
<karioke> and I am able to do so
<jrib> Azeotrope: why are you running it as root?
<Azeotrope> yes
<karioke> this sound is coming through my USB port
<Rajasun> aperson: aptitude ownz!
<aperson> karioke, try to keep it to a couple of lines
<lun4tic> Azeotrope: why should someone ever want mplayer to run as root?
<aperson> Rajasun, agreed :)
<karioke> aperson, ok
<Rajasun> :P
<jrib> Azeotrope: *why*
<OttifantSir> Just a check before I write anything about it: I got some code from a developer. It runs perfect on my system, but isn't uploaded to the public yet, and probably won't be for some time. I was wondering if I would get into any trouble if I blogged about the code and made it available for people to download? It's an applet for AWN 0.4 the dev ported from 0.3.2
<karioke> So I have a TV tuner card in my USB part and I am streaming the video to mplayer. I am unable to get the sound
<karioke> what should I do
<jrib> OttifantSir: ask the dev
<Azeotrope> jrib, I want the alarm to sound at the login screen
<aperson> karioke, I'm not sure about mplayer, but I know vlc has a record option
<Guybrush88> when will be lucid alpha 1 ready to test?
<leaf-sheep> !lucid | Guybrush88
<karioke> Also, I see my TV tuner card in "sound recorder" application and I am able to record the audio
<ubottu> Guybrush88: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<genii> Guybrush88: Dec10
<Azeotrope> lun4tic: and hoe could i make the alarm play every morning at the login screen?
<jrib> Azeotrope: either redirect stderr and stdout in your command to a file somewhere or install an MTA so you can read mail from cron
<OttifantSir> jrib: I wish to do so, but he isn't online right now, and I feel the inspiration now, so I asked here to see if anyone would give me a bit more legalese advice than that.
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 > Guybrush88
<ubottu> Guybrush88, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !reset-panels
<aperson> Guybrush88, dec 10th
<genii> Guybrush88: As per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<karioke> aperson: I tried VLC. there too I am able to stream but not audio
<jrib> OttifantSir: it's completely up to him and the license he chooses
<lun4tic> normally cron should be able to run stuff as any user you want
<aperson> I have the release schedule as my wallpaper :)
<roger__> hi
<lun4tic> not dependend on their login as user
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<karioke> my video device is /dev/video1. I am not sure of the audio one.
<Rajasun> Gaybrush88: check the weekly newsletter at distrowatch
<aperson> karioke, but the audio works through mplayer?  you could use audacity to record it, I think it can record whatever is coming out of your speakers
<karioke> aperson: the sound is not comming from my speakers. The only way till now for me to hear the sound of the tuner card is to record it via "sound recorder" and play it
<lun4tic> then mplayer uses the wrong audio device for recording
<roger__> how do I minimalize memory usage as far as it is possible to get my Ubuntu 8.10 to work fast and smooth on duron 1200+ 384mb ram? And also how to get flash to work decently on such rig?
<evrim1> yes
<lun4tic> what's your default audio input?
<karioke> lun4tic: thats the issue. How do I know whats the correct audio device (like for video its /dev/video)
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to manage wireless connections using ubuntu netbook remix?
<aperson> roger: remove any unnecessary services and start up programs
<Elnino> hi ppl
<lun4tic> karioke: maybe it is set to some line or microphone, which is noch connected currently
<Elnino> am new in ubuntu
<aperson> roger__, as for flash... there is none :/
<aperson> !hi Elnino
<aperson> !hi | Elnino
<ubottu> Elnino: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Elnino> i just installed ubuntu on my compaq and the sound ain't coming out
<DasEi> roger__: lower the processes as possible, f.e. install bum, check in htop/top for uneened ones and shoot/disable them .. higher 1 gig is enough
<karioke> lun4tic, Using the sound preferences I have set the input as my USB tuner card
<lun4tic> Elnino: give us your lspci through nopaste.info
<roger__> DasEi 1gb ram would make everything smooth?
<DasEi> roger__: procci wa menat
<DasEi> ment*
<boza> morning all
<Jamed> !sound | Elnino
<ubottu> Elnino: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lun4tic> karioke: is your sound running through pulseaudio? if yes try to set stuff through some pulseaudio gui :)
<ssd5> i am able to ping from linux to windows but not from windows to linux. destination host unreachable. am using ubuntu 9.10 server on virtualbox.
<DasEi> roger__: lowest is 256 ram, even a setup to 512 will boost your machine, is it sd ram ?
<roger__> ye sadly, it was 256 until today
<DasEi> ssd5: firewall ?
<roger__> hard to find sd ram and it's expensive
<guntbert> ssd5: sounds like a virtual box networking modes question - there is #vbox better suited
<karioke> lun4tic, Do you know a way to detect the different audio devices in my system (/dev/*)
<Elnino> http://nopaste.info/9872c8db27.html
<ssd5> its fresh installation. windows firewall is off.
<DasEi> roger__: ebay you can have luck, or the dumpster..
<ssd5> guntbert, ok thanks
<guntbert> ssd5: see ya :-)
<anli_> Is there a way to make the menues and drop down lists in gnome not look so ultra fat
<roger__> is that possible that lack of ram can cause problems with proper system shutdown, and even a destruction of ntfs filesystem? cuz that what happened for me, but I recovered luckyli
<DasEi> roger__: back to bum, can use it to unload unneeded modules/daemons, also check htop or conky for your systemload
<DasEi> roger__: not really, it will just slow things
<freaky[t]> is there any good realtime strategy game for ubuntu but warzone2100?
<DasEi> roger__: also can do a memtest, to see if ram is faulty
<lun4tic> karioke: if you use the standard ubuntu audio system there are differend pulseaudio GUI programms that show your audio devices
<roger__> DasEi cool hint
<roger__> DasEi trying bum as we speak
<lun4tic> if your TV tuner hardware doesn't show up there then it isn detected correctly
<karioke> lun4tic, can you name one?
<lun4tic> no juste "apt-cache search pulseaudio"
<lun4tic> -e
<roger__> DasEi do I need power management or something on a desktop?
<DasEi> roger__: another more radical idea is to use another wm then gnome, I once set up karmic on a 512 celeron using icewm, netinstall cd and only needed packages, ran fine, though just vid-cd's , no dvd (but could copy to hd to view)
<roger__> gonna try icewm
<DasEi> roger__: http://tinyurl.com/ynmk44
<DasEi> roger__: no, unless any special hotkeys fail, just try it
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to manage wireless connections using ubuntu netbook remix?
<roger__> DasEi can I disable gdm service in bum?
<Jamed> mezquitale: nm-applet
<roger__> DasEi what will it resoult with
<DasEi> roger__: I think it can run gnome, if you want this, get the minimal installer, install no packages in first and then only the needed one per hand, ultra slim footprint
<Jamed> mezquitale: should be in the top-panel by default
<karioke> lun4tic, So I see my tuner card in the input. Infact there is lots of motion in the volume bar. But I hear no noise
<DasEi> roger__: just try, I havent it enabled too, though gdm logs me in
<karioke> lun4tic, Also in the putput I have the output device as "dummy output"
<mezquitale> Jamed, network manager?!?  But that manages wired connections nicely but it's nothing like network manager on my laptop, I cant even configure it to use a router without security
<lun4tic> so your card records but your ourput device isn't set correctly
<lun4tic> output*
<lun4tic> maybe the sound apps that work don't use pulseaudio but alsa directly
<Elnino> so what do i do
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i disable this annoying keyring  message after auto login when it tries to connect to my wireless ?
<Jamed> mezquitale: i never tried a router without security (should have WPA anyway), but nm should be able to handle it
<lun4tic> karioke: check rightclick --> preferences --> hardware on your volume controll applet in the gnome-panel
<noecc_> Regarding ufw;  I have the following defined in ufw/user/rules ### tuple ### deny any any 0.0.0.0/0 any 222.216.0.0/15
<noecc_> -A ufw-user-input -s 222.216.0.0/15 -j DROP
<noecc_>   
<lun4tic> -l
<aperson> anyone know where I can set the values for screen brightness that my hotkeys control?  I can set my brightness higher than what my hotkeys let me
<pvandewyngaerde> the keyboard layout is even wrong in this dialog
<thibaut> hello guys, is this the right place to ask a question about amarok?
<noecc_> but my apache log shows user within that range attempting to access content with 'file not found error'.  Is ufw blocking these IP's
<aperson> thibaut, #amarok might be more appropriate, but I'd say shoot
<Jamed> thibaut: just ask :)
<noecc_> ^^ ufw/user.rules
<thibaut> ok thanks, does anyone know whether it's possible or not to see covers in large size (say 600x600) in amarok2?
<roger__> DasEi can I swith to another window manager just like with xubuntu, which I didn't like because of it's bugs
<DasEi> roger__: yes
<roger__> DasEi could I have icewm like that, choosable from logon screen
<DasEi> roger__: yes
<mezquitale> Jamed, does your network manager applet give you a list of wireless connections under "Available"?  All I see is "Wired Network" and "VPN connections", I'm going to try another wireless drdiver
<ranjan>  hello ever y body .. today again i am having an problem i want to know about how to determine the storage capacity in an blank dvd .. few mint's back i have tried to burn an dvd .. with some multimedia file in data format ... around 4.6 gb of data .. it give me an msg there is not enough space but but manufacture is claming they provide 4.7 gb of data so can any body on this network can help me on this issue ..... thank s in advance
<lgx> This is my first time using this
<roger__> DasEi I want an intuitive wm, which will automount devices but remain light and fast
<Jamed> mezquitale: yes it does. my be the SSID is hidden, or you lack the correct driver for your wireless card
<Jamed> mezquitale: *may
<xxbones21xx_> "http://paste.ubuntu.com/336619/plain/" I'm trying to run this command and after it runs the "./debian.sh" command it doesnt do anything else ???
<DasEi> roger__: the given link provides information about apps been less hungry and howto install them, things like mounting are not wm-related
<roger__> DasEi gonna try icewm
<Jamed> mezquitale: what wireless card do you have?
<mezquitale> ranjan, if there's not enough space it could be that there's not enough free space on your hard drive, also you cannot burn exactly 4.7 gigs, you need some space for the file system structure
<Azeotrope> I have this in crontab as root mplayer -loop 0 /home/azeo/Music/navy.wav  and it plays only once. the loop0 should make it to run infintely
<genii> xxbones21xx_: Once you've chrooted someplace, the next command can't of course execute since you'd have to successfully exit the chroot before it could get back to the point in your script where the next thing happens
<madara> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 9.10 e estava normal mais agora não consigo acessar outras repartição na minha hd
<sipior> ranjan: the problem is that there are two commonly-used definitions for the gigabyte: 10^9 bytes, and 2^30 bytes. those numbers aren't the same, and the discrepancy can cause problems in corner-cases like yours, if you aren't using the same convention for both data and medium.
<joseamunoz> lgx: shoot
<chuymax> hi guys, what is the best way to compare 2 text files and return the differences between both files?
<Xeli> Has anyone got any excperience with cross-compiling the dhcp server from isc.org? i've cross-compiling set up to compile simple .c /.cpp files but i have no idea where to begin with this :O seeing as you'd normally compile with make
<joseamunoz> chuymax: sdiff
<sipior> chuymax: "diff -u file1 file2". page to taste :-)
<chuymax> I'll try that :D
<mezquitale> Jamed,  I have a dell netbook 1100, let me look up the specs
<madara>  acabei de instalar o ubuntu 9.10 e estava normal mais agora não consigo acessar outras repartição na minha hd
<joseamunoz> madara: could you please follow in english please?
<ranjan> mezqitale :: ok thanks :: sipior
<joseamunoz> madara: 9.10 you need to install gparted and check which partitions do you have
<cirkit> Xeli: Just compile the c files with something like: gcc -o outputfile file1.c file2.c
<mezquitale> Jamed, I fixed it by changing the driver, it works awesome, now I can see "Wireless Networks" and I see all the networks under "Available"
<cirkit> Xeli: For .cpp  you can use: g++ file.cpp
<ranjan> mezqitale :: have an great day ahead :: sipior
<Jamed> !pt | madara
<ubottu> madara: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Hans_Henrik> using karmic, where is sources.list?
<ojio> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<lcb> hi. could someone please help me solve this matter: my system (ubuntu server 9.10) hangs for about 2 minutes on each reboot, right after grub starts loading and leaving the blink cursor. then starts as it should. i'm past(ing)bin the entries i believe are relevant here -> http://pastebin.com/d6cf85981 and the complete system log here -> http://pastebin.com/d32099a1e . thanks in advance to someone who have time to take a look at this.
<madara> ja instalei o gparted  e conferi que as repartição estão instalada certo
<c0p3rn1c> does evolution really work with ms exchange servers ? including appointments like in outlook ?
<EagleSn> !pt | madara
<madara> eu consuigo ver as repartição mais nãp0 consigo acessar
<ubottu> madara: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<subito> how can i change the password for my kwallet?
<Xeli> Crikit: But there's so many .c files across different maps? if that really the way to do it?
<trevor_> is there a way to fix the notification bubbles from showing up away from the top of my screen
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a christmas screensaver for ubuntu?
<joseamunoz> lbc: it seems you have a problem with your harddisk. Do you have a SSD?
<ColMustard> hello
<darthanubis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<joseamunoz> ColMustard: hi
<khensthoth> trevor_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-restore-notifications-position-in-ubuntu-9-10-as-they-did-in-ubuntu-9-04.html
<madara> meus hd estão normais eu conseguia acessalos com o ubuntu 9.4
<madara> my hd are normal I could acessalos with ubuntu 9.4
<epinky> madara: aqui só falam Inglês, vá para o #ubuntu-br
<Fish-Face> my laptop of 1G of memory is running out on Ubuntu, simply by using IRC, gedit and firefox/chromium
<pvandewyngaerde> i dont understand this keyring concept, i want to disable it
<pvandewyngaerde> it only gives me annoying popups
<sllide> how do i restart my sound driver?
<sllide> it stopped :/
<Fish-Face> exacerbating hte problem is that it starts OOM killing processes when 500M of memory is consumed by caches
<joseamunoz> lbc: Do you have a SSD?
<maco> sllide: sudo alsa force-reload
<Fish-Face> I disabled swap as a test today since previously the system would become unusable for minutes while changing tabs or desktops
<madara> I access the hd with ubuntu 9.04 it when I installed Ubuntu 9.10 no longer access consuegui
<Fish-Face> can someone please tell me how to instruct the kernel to stop wasting half of my memory on cache when I want to run more programs?
<ColMustard> I'm trying to require authentication on a page being served by apache. I have added "AllowOverride All" to a <Directory /> </Directory> entry in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf. I have added the .htpasswd file to the directory I want to require authentication on. I still seem to be unable to get it to require authentication. what else might I be missing?
<Gabriel> iae povo do caravlho
<Gabriel>  :|
<epinky> madara: escreve "/JOIN #ubuntu-br"<enter>
<anli_> Is there a way to make menus semi transparent? Only found how to chnage panels
<Gabriel> poha ninguem fala nada meu
<DasEi> Fish-Face: I would have to look it up myself, but you want info about sysctl and /etc/sysctl.conf, so just a hint want to look for
<sipior> pvandewyngaerde: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/. although you may wish to attempt to understand it before getting rid of it.
<maverick_> i installed a scanner driver which was not supported by default in ubuntu 9.10 (hp2400)..i managed to get xsane to detect it as well as scan, but it gives me an error while closing ¨Failed to create file: Permission Denied¨..i googled and found out that i need to change the permissions of ~/.sane directory..how can i do that??
<Gabriel> bando de cu
<Fish-Face> DasEi, I know you can change swappiness in there, but I already have swappiness set to 1
<epinky> !en | Gabriel
<ubottu> Gabriel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mohan_> hi, how should i transfer files between mobile and PC using bluetooth?
<Gabriel> vai se fude
<Gabriel> fuck
<LjL> !bt | gabriel
<LjL> !pt | gabriel
<Gabriel> fuckyou
<ubottu> gabriel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sipior> gabriel: classy.
<maco> Gabriel: watch your mouth
<LjL> Gabriel: muito simpatico
<pvandewyngaerde> this evolutions annoys me, it always ask me to open the keyring
<grawity> pvandewyngaerde: Do you have Auto-login enabled in Ubuntu?
<pvandewyngaerde> grawity:  offcourse
<grawity> pvandewyngaerde: And that is why Ubuntu cannot unlock the keyring automatically... Open Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys. Then change the password of 'login' keyring to a blank one.
<chuymax> sipior, is it possible to compare 3 files instead of only 2 using diff or another program?
<grawity> chuymax: 'diff3'
<trevor_> thanks khensthoth
<pvandewyngaerde> grawity: i deleted all the keyrings,  now i only see  default
<sipior> chuymax: indeed it is, as grawity mentioned :-)
<lcb> hi. could someone please help me solve this matter: my system (ubuntu server 9.10) hangs for about 2 minutes on each reboot, right after grub starts loading and leaving the blink cursor. then starts as it should. i'm past(ing)bin the entries i believe are relevant here -> http://pastebin.com/d6cf85981 and the complete system log here -> http://pastebin.com/d32099a1e
<grawity> pvandewyngaerde: Uh. Why did you delete them?
<pvandewyngaerde> because that was something i tried after i read it on the forum
<pvandewyngaerde> i password i set was the same as the one for the account
<EsatYuce>  i have Ubuntu 9.10 i want to install Google Erath application, i downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin file from site. How can i run this application?
<mikepq> hi, i have windows 7 right now and i was wondering how that compares to ubuntu?
<pvandewyngaerde> i would try  with   (sudo) sh ./myprogram.bin
<PeturI> Hi, i have /home on a seperate partition. I cannot find out how to enable Gnome-Trash for other partitions.
<chuymax> wow, that's cool, thanks :D. I only need to figure out how to read the output :p
<EsatYuce> PeturI, have you got Gparted application?
<PeturI> EsatYuce: Yes i do
<EsatYuce> PeturI, : do you know tı use it?
<maverick_> can anyone tell me how to carry out the process this guy has said in this link??: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-May/185807.html
<grawity> pvandewyngaerde: Usually, when you log in to Ubuntu, it uses the password you entered to unlock the keyring named 'login'. When auto-login is used, there's no password to be used - and so it asks you to unlock the keyring manually.
<unicofer> una sala en español
<PeturI> I'm more found of fdisk.. but yes i can use gparted
<EsatYuce> I have Ubuntu 9.10 i want to install Google Erath application, i downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin file from site. How can i run this application?
<DJones> !es | unicofer
<PeturI> EsatYuce: chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin;./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<ubottu> unicofer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grawity> pvandewyngaerde: So, create a new keyring named 'login', then right-click and set it as the default one. Then delete the other keyrings.
<grawity> pvandewyngaerde: And after that, it will always be automatically unlocked.
<PeturI> EsatYuce: What should i do with gparted?
<EsatYuce> to create partition
<DaveSiberia> Hi, I have booted my old laptop from a Karmic live CD. I want to try and make it run faster by transferring the file system to a flash drive. What do I need to copy? Do I just need to change the path so it can find everything? This machine will not boot from USB and has no working harddrive.
<PeturI> EsatYuce: A partition for what?
<DasEi> EsatYuce: http://tinyurl.com/55k5gg
<DasEi> EsatYuce: also install build-essential before
<EsatYuce> PeturI, : i dont know more, i have also same problem about Gparted, thats why
<pvandewyngaerde> grawity:   and do i put a password on login  ?
<grawity> pvandewyngaerde: No.
<epinky> lcb: not very known issue, are you using Karmic?
<grawity> pvandewyngaerde: You want it to be unlocked automatically, don't you?
<EsatYuce> DasEi: ok
<Consul_Falx> yo. anyone to look on my xorg.0.log ? my ubuntu attempts to run in low graphics mode and x start is kind of weird. (ee) open /dev/fb0: no file or directory found"
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a christmas screensaver for ubuntu?
<DasEi> DaveSiberia: you can use usbcreator to get the usb (least ~2gb, bigger is better) , then get a supergrubdisk and start the usb via cd
<Consul_Falx> please, it's getting annoying...
<RaptorQuest> Why would my system have slowed down to a crawl since installing 9.14?
<pvandewyngaerde> grawity:   all my password prompts  have the wrong keyboard layout,  very annoying when you can not see what you type
<maco> RaptorQuest: there is no 9.14
<DaveSiberia> DasEi: I already made a usb, before I realised that I couldn't boot from USB. Please explain a little more about what to do with super grub.
<Consul_Falx> ActionParsnip: ping
<DasEi> pvandewyngaerde: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<maverick_> can somebody help me with Failed to create file: Permission Denied while closing xsane?
<lcb> epinky, yes (sorry for the timing...)
<EsatYuce> DasEi: i did what the site says me. but i cant run
<DasEi> DaveSiberia: super grub disk has the loader on cd and can load the usb, as your machine won't boot usb but cd's
<lcb> epinky, looks like ATA issue. i don't know what to do dough
<epinky> lcb:  well it's about consolekit, there is some patch here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/consolekit/0.3.1-0ubuntu2
<Rajasun> mikepq: try looking it up at www.phoronix.com Comparisons aplenty there both between Linux distros as well as between different OSes e.g. opensolaris, fbsd, linux
<lcb> epinky, ok. i'll start by doing /applying that. then i'll tell you. thanks :)
<pvandewyngaerde> it says  be,us is not a valid keyboard layout
<satbir7> any here can help me with lagy touch pad?
<epinky> lcb: good luck :)
<RaptorQuest> okay, bad morning -- 9.10
<DasEi> DaveSiberia: http://tinyurl.com/ykny2yz
<satbir7> ?
<satbir7> Laggy alps touchpad
<nicolaus> which kde is for graphics
<_nix_> hey all
<logintimeout> anyone know how to extend the login timeout in ubuntu? i can't login because of a 60 second timeout.
<Balsaq> how do i PM someone
<Threetimes> !pm | Balsaq
<sant0> help me ... error
<DasEi> Balsaq:  /query UserName
<nicolaus> which kde do i use to graphics
<ubottu> Balsaq: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<satbir7> hellllooooooo
<sant0> "message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason"
<trevor_> i installed Network manager from a trunk ppa because i wanted it to work with PPPOE, replacing the one that comes with ubuntu 9.1, is it safe to do an update or will it replace my old NM
<satbir7> help needed on ....
<Consul_Falx> please... http://pastebin.com/fbe2d155 ... xorg error, problems with starting graphics, no /dev/fb0 , low graphics mode...
<satbir7> alps touchpad
<Balsaq> i did ask mu question in channel ubottu?
<DaveSiberia> DasEi: thanks for your advice. I'll give it a try/
<satbir7> no body listens here
<satbir7> i think...
<swerve121> hello
<_nix_> Balsaq: ubottu is a channel bot : )
<Balsaq> yup i know still
<maverick_> anyone?
<DasEi> DaveSiberia: the cd let's you choose to start a linux, then just got to point it to the usb
<Balsaq> i did ask in channel is that bot nutz
<EsatYuce> DasEi: thanks: Google Earth is proccessing now
<satbir7> anyone?
<DasEi> EsatYuce: congrats :)
<Pici> satbir7: anyone what?
<satbir7>  on touchpaf?
<satbir7> touchpad?
<EsatYuce> DasEi: can i run any application in this way?
<Pici> satbir7: Please restate your question on one line to the channel.
<anli_> wow, linux has evolved a lot, I was putting a digital camera in my usb port and pictures came up instantly
<swerve121> yeah it has
<anli_> something must have happened since slackware 3.0
<nicolaus> yup that tru
<DasEi> EsatYuce: you could, but it's alway better to use deb's and add the repos, if available
<satbir7> well issues with laggyyyy  touchpad
<Flimm> What is System, Preferences, Authorizations supposed to do?
<OttifantSir1> How do I uninstall autopackages? packages with a filetype of .package?
<satbir7> its an alps touchpad  and its as smooth as windows..
<sipior> satbir7: the quality of the help you receive is generally proportional to the amount of information you provide.
<Eremite> anli_: Ubuntu is Elite.
<Consul_Falx> c'mon... this should be a support channel... isn't here a single soul to review a poor rugged common xorg.0.log file? :(
<LjL> satbir7: you must have missed the part where he said "on one line"
<swerve121> im looking for help with ubuntu 9.1 and my nvdia 750a sli mobo
<satbir7> i meant its not ...
<nicolaus> out of ubuntu and windows which do you think is better
<EsatYuce> DasEi: it is runnig now: thank you sooooooooooooo much
<Elnino> clear
<DasEi> EsatYuce: check out : http://tinyurl.com/27vslb
<grawity> nicolaus: Both. And neither.
<khensthoth> trevor_: It's usually okay. However, if the official one has a higher version number than the PPA one, then your PPA one might be replaced. If you do not wan that to happen, just don't update the network manager package unless it's from the PPA.
<satbir7> windows feels better ... on touchpad...
<sant0> hello can help me this error http://pastebin.com/d10d9a0be
<Eremite> grawity: agreed
<nicolaus> i say so too
<epinky> logintimeout: are you using SSH?
<DasEi> EsatYuce: check out : if you add the repo, it stays up to date
<logintimeout> epinky: no
<nicolaus> depends on what u using it for
<swerve121> can some one help me out?
<DasEi> EsatYuce: check out : http://tinyurl.com/27vslb
<EsatYuce> ok
<EsatYuce> dasEi: ok
<om26er> what app can be used efficiently to trim and merge .ogg files ?
<xNinja> hello...i did install ubuntu and now just seeing the grub
<OttifantSir1> Anyone know how I can uninstall an application installed with an autopackage, meaning it has the filetype .package?
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> Hello
<thevishy> can i install any anti virus in this machine ?
<alberto> Could you help me out?
<logintimeout> epinky: brb in 10 min
<thevishy> few of my USB's hdd are infected with virus
<zippy> Consul_Falx for me it helped to downgrade gdm
<alberto> I can't get flash to work in Ubuntu Karmic
<OttifantSir1> !av | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jeansch> Hi, did somebody here upgraded his karmic kernel to the -16-generic ?
<craigbass1976> I have someone checking email... a lot.  THey're just runnign a script.  I have their ip in /etc/hosts.deny, but they're still being allowed to check mail.  How do I stop this knucklehead?
<OttifantSir1> thevishy: I recommend avast! personally?
<grawity> craigbass1976: Checking email how exactly? IMAP? POP3? Webmail?
<thevishy> is that avast to scan windows like virus ?
<craigbass1976> pop3 via dovecot
<craigbass1976> grawity, ^^
<piojunbabia> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<alberto> How could I do this?
<LjL> om26er: "vcut" from "vorbis-tools" can be used to trim
<sipior> craigbass1976: a polite phone call/mail is probably the first step :-)
<alberto> I can't get it to work
<mattgyver> thevishy, look into ClamWin, they have a linux cli version that you could use.
<jeeves_Moss> how can I fix this error with apache2?  http://pastebin.ca/1705701
<craigbass1976> sipior, I don't know who they are
<OttifantSir1> thevishy: It doesn't do "live" scanning, only on-demand scanning in Ubuntu, but basically the same client as you get for Windows.
<sipior> craigbass1976: you have their email address, i imagine.
<craigbass1976> sipior, it's like a brute force, but on pop rather than ssh
<Consul_Falx> jeansch: and what's the issue?
<jeansch> anybody experiment more latency with 2.6.31-16-generic, than with the -15 ?
<RaptorQuest> Why would my system have slowed down to a crawl since installing 9.10?
<swerve121> #ubuntu-beginners
<thevishy> OttifantSir, basically does the same work as ur usual Avast to detect windows based virus ?
<Consul_Falx> jeansch: for me it's actually faster
<OttifantSir1> thevishy: Yes
<grawity> craigbass1976: iptables -A INPUT -s $ipaddress --destport $pop3_port -j REJECT
<mattgyver> jeeves_Moss, the best place to ask would probably be in either #apache or #httpd
<thevishy> ok i will look at ClamWin
<CarlFK> yesterday I installed, added files to /home/carl, today I get:   carl@gw42:~$ touch x = touch: cannot touch `x': Read-only file system;  mount shows /dev/sdb2 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<grawity> craigbass1976: OTOH, maybe ufw is the preferred method in Ubuntu. I don't know.
<jeeves_Moss> mattgyver, that's where I was last night.  Thumbs was being a you know what!
<CarlFK> dmesg [ 5355.168440] EXT4-fs error (device sdb2): ext4_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal; [ 5355.168444] EXT4-fs (sdb2): Remounting filesystem read-only
<anli_> hm, would be nice to get rid of the pyjamas striped apperance of the "explorer" in ubuntu, is that possible?
<mattgyver> jeeves_Moss, lol, yeah they can be a tad rude sometimes, but they are the experts, perhaps even asking in #ubuntu-server would be wise.. I find not many people do much with apache in this chan
<DasEi> thevishy: also can use antivir from command line
<mattgyver> jeeves_Moss, let me rephrase that, they might, however responses are slim
<jeeves_Moss> mattgyver, lol.  I tried to install SubSonic on a v-hosted box, and it ate it.  I was drinking last night when I installed it, and I wasn't in the mood to troubleshoot
<thevishy> DasEi, can you explaiin ?
<mattgyver> jeeves_Moss, sucks man id be more than glad to help you out but my knowledge is very limited.
<jeeves_Moss> mattgyver, no worries.
<nperry> CarlFK: Are you using a seperate /home partion?
<DasEi> thevishy: you wanted an antivir to scan infected win-hd's,  antivir can be run from terminal ( no gui in linux) to do that
<logintimeout> anyone know how to extend the login timeout in ubuntu? i can't login because of a 60 second timeout. im not using ssh.
<thevishy> DasEi, but would that be installed in my computer by default ?
<thevishy> antivir is some 3rd party tool ?
<theicyj> thevishy: try installing clamtk + clamav from the repos, that'll get you the clam av engine and graphical user interface
<DasEi> thevishy: no, got to fetch the tarball from antivirs HP
<DasEi> !compile | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DasEi>  thevishy: 3rd party, yes
<johnfg> hi guys
<thevishy> right
<mattgyver> jeeves_Moss, maybe you saw this http://readthefuckingmanual.net/error/325/ ?
<nperry> logintimeout: You can either disable it or extend it, you need to run " gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<thevishy> theicyj, clam does a good work ?
<johnfg> Anyone know if there's a workaround for the problem with grub2 not booting with karmic?
<johnfg> I followed the directions in the wiki, but it didn't fix it.
<om26er1> plz. someone tell me the name of an mp3 cutter/trimmer/merger. its important
<theicyj> thevishy: It seems decent, not sure how it compares to commercial av solutions
<theicyj> om26er1: try audacity
<Eremite> om26er1: use google and search for "audio editing linux"
<johnfg> I don't have the problem with grub 1.5, and didn't have any trouble with any of the earlier ubuntus.
<mattgyver> jeeves_Moss, heres one better, http://kb.parallels.com/en/5225 I think these could be related
<om26er1> !google | Eremite
<ubottu> Eremite: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<logintimeout> nperry: its not in that file (30 seconds or timeout)
<nperry> logintimeout: You are using karmic, correct?
<logintimeout> nperry: correct
<nperry> !pastebin | logintimeout  - /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<ubottu> logintimeout  - /etc/gdm/custom.conf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<johnfg> Any ideas for the problem with grub/karmic?
<pvandewyngaerde> console setup did not fix the default keyboard layout problem,  not its back to Always qwerty  in stead of just random qwerty sometimes
<mattgyver> johnfg, what is the error that you get?
<Rajasun> om26er1: I thought I told you a few hours ago to type apt-cache search audio editor earlier? Pick one or a few from the results returned.
<jonz> hello, I understand that the root access is a little different with Ubuntu, and that's fine. but how come some things (even though I'm in groub 'admin') still tell me "permission denied" when I"m using `sudo`?
<portn0k> pvandewyngaerde: setxkbmap <layout>
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<logintimeout> nperry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/336661/
<thevishy> my ubuntu laptop is on the same router ( we share connection using a wifi router ) , and I think the virus has done something to my router ...are there any chances that my ubuntu laptop is unsafe ?
<om26er1> Rajasun: yes installed 4 and none did help
<pvandewyngaerde> portn0k:  yes, that fixes it, until reboot
<darthanubis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Scunizi> I've made a bootable live usb stick of kubuntu using the built in utility.  Now I would like to get rid of the first 2 questions while booting to it .. ie.. language and "Try first - Live Environmant".. I want it to boot directly to the Live environment.. How do I do that?
<thevishy> suppose the hacker has the network key
<warriorforgod> thevishy: What makes you think the virus did something to the router?
<portn0k> thevishy: i doubt any windows malware has affected your router
<jonz> for instance, usually i have to open up "root terminal" from one of the menus to delete some backup files created for me. however, now i'm ssh'd in and i can't open the gui root terminal.
<johnfg> mattgyver, First, install went beautiful, as it has in every version.  However, when I go to boot the system, all I get is a grub "prompt", but I don't mean a prompt that's waiting for a response.
<seg_fault> someone tried to download a keylogger spy to me on this channel - who do I contact ?
<thevishy> its a virus , the resason is that during boot it shows ur lan configuration has been changed
<jonz> darthanubis, thank you - but like i said, i am using sudo
<portn0k> pvandewyngaerde: im sure theres a package somewehre, but put it in your login config file perhaps ;/
<portn0k> seg_fault: you mean authority-wise?
<mattgyver> johnfg, you get the 'grub >" prompt ?
<thevishy> if i try to install this windows machine with a av , it restarts - if I try to download a iso with rescue disc which has av it restarts randomnly
<seg_fault> yeah
<bieb> going to do a dual boot win7and ubuntu 9.10 to a blank disk.. is it better to have win or ubuntu installed first?
<johnfg> mattgyver, Yes, and then it just hangs there.
<portn0k> seg_fault: no one will do anything, consider that to be trivial at best
<d0wn> Does anyone know any MSN clients that support webcam? One possibly other than aMSN
<jonz> anyone have more knowledge about the sudo-ing?
<warriorforgod> bieb: Probably better to have Win installed first.
<johnfg> mattgyver, Whoops, not the ">", too, just grub.
<Scunizi> d0wn: maybe emesen
<pvandewyngaerde> windows first,    it would erase any ubuntu configuration
<thevishy> warriorforgod, do virus do anything to router and comps on the sme Lan
<mattgyver> johnfg, so you cannot input anything then?
<portn0k> thevishy: if theyre vulnerable to something
<vega> where should nfs mounts be placed? it seems if i put them in /etc/fstab it might be that the network is not up when they are mounted (or tried) ?
<thevishy> ok
<nperry> logintimeout: Would you rather have it disabled or just extened to say 60 secs?
<bieb> warriorforgod and pvandewyngaerde.. thanks for the info
<Qtpaxa> d0wn: emesesne crazy is supposed to
<warriorforgod> thevishy: Very unlikely it would change anything on your router.  It could affect other windows comps on the network.  Have you ran a virus/spyware scan?
<logintimeout> nperry: i need it extended to 240 sec
<johnfg> mattgyver, Right, and I tried the usual things to try and get into grub, but it's not waiting for input.
<Scunizi> d0wn: remember that you typically have to open ports on your router to allow webcam, whiteboard, file transfer etc..
<nperry> ok
<warriorforgod> bieb: np.
<Eremite> I have a Microphone problem.  My guitar is plugged in and the mixer shows that it's picking up sound, however, there is no sound.  This works flawlessly on my windows machines, so its not the guitar/patch/adapter.  How do I get sound from the mic to speakers?? -_-
<thevishy> i am downloading a rescue cd based on gentoo linux and kapersky antivirus
<d0wn> Oh wow, thanks Scunizi and Qtpaxa: this client looks nice. Love me some python, too :D
<d0wn> Scunizi: thanks :]
<thevishy> i want to be safe that the ubuntu which on the same wifi , is safe
<thevishy> sure*
<seg_fault> portrn0k! thanks
<Fish-Face> so my PC just locked up for about 20 minutes, thrashing, with no swap enabled and with only about 45% of memory being used by programs
<mattgyver> johnfg, sound like your issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307042
<nperry> logintimeout: give this a go http://paste.ubuntu.com/336665/
<johnfg> mattgyver, I'll go check that out...
<Fish-Face> 55% of memory is being used by caches which refused to be flushed when necessary
<nperry> logintimeout: Not to sure if the timed works if your remoting in.
<thevishy> so generally these windows virus wont affect ubuntu based systems on the same Lan right ?
<nperry> thevishy: Right :)
<rayno_b> Easy question - I have several sda's on my server.  I want to create a dictory at root of the server, but want to directory to be located on sda9.  How do I do that?
<portn0k> thevishy: correct
<khensthoth> Eremite: You want to get the sound captured from the Mic to play through your speaker?
<demonspork> Fish-Face, I admire your patience, I don't wait 20 minutes on a thrashing system, I usually turn it off after about 2 or 3
<d0wn> Is there a way to check the current version of software that is in repositories with apt?
<thevishy> thank god
<logintimeout> nperry: ok, i'll try it next time my computer freezes and i need to login to tty1
<Fish-Face> demonspork, I hung a picture and took a groceries delivery while I waited...
<nperry> rayno_b: You create the partion on sda, the set the mount point /dir
<Fish-Face> gah, it's still hitching every time I do something
<KaiForce> Fish-Face.  Why no swap?
<Fish-Face> I don't know HOW it's thrashing now I have disabled swap
<swerve121> im haveing a problem with nvidia 750a boot up ubuntu 9.1 can some one help me out
<Rajasun> d0wn: dpkg-query -W packagename
<logintimeout> Fish-Face: try a ram check next boot at grub
<Fish-Face> KaiForce, because it was thrashing. I figured if I disabled swap it would either start killing browser tabs when I ran out, or it would reap more pages of cache
<d0wn> Thanks rajasun
<rayno_b> nperry - sorry I don't understand.  can you explain a little in more detail?
<Fish-Face> in fact, it uses more cache
<llutz> d0wn: apt-cache policy package
<Eremite> khensthoth: yes
<nperry> Sure, are you wanting it to be mounted every boot time, or do it automatically?
<KaiForce> Fish-Face - if it was thrashing, you are already ram starved.  Disabling swap made it worse, not better.
<d0wn> llutz: thanks, I think that is what I need
<Eremite> I can get sound to record, but I cant hear it.
<Fish-Face> logintimeout, can bad RAM cause this?
<khensthoth> Eremite: Have you tried turning up the Mic volume in the Playback tab under alsamixer?
<Fish-Face> KaiForce, well, that would make sense, but I *should* have plenty of memory
<demonspork> Fish-Face, a bad HDD can cause this, do you have any other OS you can boot into?
<Fish-Face> not installed on here, no
<Rajasun> d0wn: that's for installed packages, for packages not installed use apt-show-versions packagename
<LjL> KaiForce: unless your aim was to force the system to kill processes and stop thrashing, in which case disabling swap would do that
<Fish-Face> demonspork, I have been suspicious of the HDD since it threw a bad sector recently
<Fish-Face> but I zapped the sector and it's been OK
<Fish-Face> last SMART test passed too
<jonz> exit
<Eremite> khensthoth: yes.  I'm familiar with setting up windows machines for this, and it seems to be the same style of recording settings available.  Like I said, I get sound if I record it, but not live.
<d0wn> Rajasun, yeah, that was what I needed :] Thanks for your help though
<demonspork> Fish-Face, boot up off of the liveCD and see if the problem persists, that can determine whether it is the hdd or the other hardware
<Rajasun> d0wn: np
<demonspork> Fish-Face, or just a messed up Ubuntu install
<nperry> rayno_b: ?
<KaiForce> Fish-Face, was it spending a lot of time in %WA?
<Fish-Face> it shouldn't be the installation - I reinstalled recently and the problem was present before that
<Fish-Face> I copied over ~/ but obviously that should not affect this
<Fish-Face> KaiForce, yes
<tina-_> hello all
<nperry> !hello | tina-_
<KaiForce> what was running?
<ubottu> tina-_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<johnfg> mattgyver, I'm still reading the info, but this laptop is an Asus, and also has never had any trouble with multi-booting with earlier versions of grub.  I'm almost positive that none of the suggested culprits are what's the problem here.
<mezquitale> Eremite, are you using alsa?  Are you trying to hear sound on a laptop or desktop?  Headphones or speaker?  It sounds like you dont have the correct settings for output, or you have another application open that is locking the output, try using jack when recording
<Ari-Ugwu> In 9.10 (Karmic) is WPA2 broken? (In 8.10 it was fine.)
<Fish-Face> KaiForce, I generally have XChat, a browser (firefox/chrome with 10-20 tabs) gedit (5-10 open files) pidgin and a couple of terminals
<freeride> please help. how do i create iso imahe of a dvd???
<grendal_prime> ok this is crazy stupid, i just need to zip up some files with encryption.  cant you do that with the archiver?
<Fish-Face> I've reenabled swap now
<tina-_> i installed moblin to check it out now my grub is messed up, i want the ubuntu version back , i can boot ubuntu now, i puted it in the grub.conf , but i want it to get updated when i upgrade kernel
<settntrenz> Hey guys, so I have a very annoying problem where evolution is seems to be continually retrieving (via pop) duplicate messages from my hotmail account. hotmail is set to save the messages on the server. I've been using it for a few months without issue and nothing has changed on my end. I was able to build a deb of the evolution-remove-duplicates RPM from fedora 11 using alien to remove the duplicates but I need to stop this from occurring. 
<Fish-Face> and sure enough it looks like swappiness is doing its work
<Eremite> mezquitale: im just trying to hear the mic.  Desktop, great sound system.  My mixer only shows one device for output and it works for everything but mic.  I can record sound, but I cannot hear the sounds coming out of the speakers while I record.
<tina-_> can i just do grub-install?
<freeride> how do i  creat iso image of a DVD
<tina-_> i just fear i will kill the xp that is on it too
<KaiForce> Fish-Face:  how much RAM?  I missed that
<Fish-Face> 1 gigabyte
<nperry> freeride: cat /dev/scd0 > /home/yourusername/isoname.iso - you need to find out first of all your dir for the dvd and then change the output dir
<nperry> !repeat | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Eremite> In windows I never have problems.  With linux im in here every dy asking for help.  Argh.  How much trouble should I have to go through just to ge a microphone to work?
<KaiForce> hmm, should be OK, depending on what are on those tabs
<DasEi> grendal_prime: yes, see http://tinyurl.com/knorfp
<mezquitale> Eremite, you dont want to hear the sounds while you record, it'll cause some serious ugly feedback, try using headphones while you record
<ak5> how do I make firefox use a different icontheme than the rest of my gtk world
<tina-_> so will grub-install /dev/sda kill my windows?
<Fish-Face> KaiForce, it's been slow for ages, but seems to have recently become intolerable. I feel quite resentful about needing more than 1G of memory on a laptop though
<DasEi> freeride: if you want a gui, k3b does that
<nperry> freeride: to find the dev location, go to the Main Menu, click on System, mouseover Administration and select System Monitor. Click the File Systems tab. The device name will be listed in the Device column
<freeride> how to create iso image of a DVD disk
<spaceninja> should I upgrade? I heard the latest version is unstable
<freeride> DasEi thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> freeride: You were already told how to do it.
<Eremite> mezquitale: I've recorded over 10 albums in my life.  I know my stuff.  Thanks for the advice, but I just want to hear my guitar through my speakers.  Also, I dont record guitars with mics, I record directly to PC.
<mezquitale> tina-_, you can install grub to your MBR just fine, grub will know how to configure itself with windows
<llutz> freeride: cat /dev/sr0 >foo.iso
<tina-_> mezquitale: ty
<mezquitale> Eremite, are you using plain ubuntu or are you  using ubuntustudio ?
<Eremite> Just Karmic
<AegNuddel> Is there any software similar to this for Linux?: http://www.sharewareconnection.com/wider-desktop.htm
<Juicy> Can anyone help me with a few lines of C++? :D
<settntrenz> is using cat to create the iso image better/more efficient than using dd?
<DasEi> llutz: never tried that, using  mkisofs I thought
<llutz> settntrenz: less typing
<Eremite> Even if I wanted to use headphones, it wouldnt change the fact that sound is NOT coming out, but is being picked up if I record.  It also shows movement on the input level.
<ak5> how do I make firefox use a different icontheme than the rest of my gtk world
<llutz> DasEi: mkisofs? creates an iso from filesystem. dvd contains iso, so just copy it
<nperry> ak5: You need to create a firefox theme
<thevishy> would a virus affected usb affect my ubuntu ? i am downloading this iso which I need to copy to usb and burn it in the desktop itself
<ak5> nperry: gah, best way?
<settntrenz> llutz: I see, reason I asked was more so for writing bluray iso's. I was trying to use my ps3 running ubuntu to make it but it was taking forever using dd (even specifying large block sizes)
<KaiForce> thevishy:  windows virus??
<thevishy> yeah windows
<settntrenz> llutz: hence, i was wondering if cat did it faster
<KaiForce> vishy:  no
<thevishy> ok
<DasEi> thevishy: likely not
<thevishy> ok but I guess better to be safe
<thevishy> :)
<Juicy> for (x=0;x<∞;x++){yell(help.c++)}
<mezquitale> Eremite, I suggest you use ubuntustudio, youre doing your stuff with your hands tied behind your back and blindfolded,  if you just want to use your mic as an input, configure everything in "sound" applet, raise volume of mic in "input" tab, make sure in "output" tab is using the correct  sound card
<KaiForce> it can't execute in ubuntu, I've cleaned a lot of USB drives on Ubunut
<llutz> settntrenz: i haven't tested it yet, but i guess speed will be similar (dd/cat)
<nperry> ak5: First of all, is the theme from normal ubuntu install? As someone may have already done it
<thevishy> oh , how u cleaned them btw Kaiforce
<BasiumDeJudas> sal
<Guest7786> hello guys, I'm new with ipod on ubuntu, I can't load Ipod in gtkpod, any suggestions?
<Weust`> hi, when i'm in nautillus and i type a letter to jump to the file or folder starting with that letter, it expands a folder... how can i disable this behaviour ?
<DasEi> !ipod | Guest7786
<KaiForce> the ones I saw had a exe and the ini file that executed, I just deleted them
<ubottu> Guest7786: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sipior> Juicy: there are other channels for that, surely.
<thevishy> ask in nautilus Weust`
<ak5> nperry: no, sorry everything custom here
<Juicy> cant find one that doesnt have mandatory nick registration -.- (sipior)
<thevishy> has to be something related to the nautilus configuration
<AegNuddel> oh well have to go to class soon
<Eremite> mezquitale: this kind of thing is basic in every other OS.  Im not chaning OS's just to play guitar, that's silly.  I alsoi did everything you said to do BEFORE I started playing.  Like I said, ive done this before and I know how to set thinsg up.  However, there;s simply no visible option to enable sound to the speakers, which defies all logic.
<settntrenz> llutz: granted bd was ~30GB and writing to NFS over mediocre wlan connection it wrote like 2-3 gigs in an hour which made the whole process useless to me. (I'd rather go buy another copy than not be able to use my ps3 for hours)
<Digitalaxis> settntrenz: the fact that you cannot be without your PS3 for a day is sad.
<sipior> Juicy: that's an odd objection. in any event, it doesn't really justify asking in other random channels.
<Juicy> is it random?
<Juicy> ubuntu has alot to do with c++
<nperry> ak5: I've never done the firefox themeing before, best start off point would be this http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=345753&sid=0cd50afa05143e7a93f8aab5f02f8935
<Digitalaxis> Juicy: I just got here, what is your question?
<settntrenz> Digitalaxis: FML. I use it for more than gaming though
<ak5> nperry: thx
<maco> Juicy: um most of ubuntu is C or Python...not C++
<noise_> where can i find youtube downloader for linux?
<grendal_prime> nevermind i firgued it out...stupid gui
<sipior> Juicy: this isn't a programming channel, you know?
<maco> Juicy: and this is for ubuntu tech support
<Juicy> yes ...
<Juicy> but i have ubuntu
<Juicy> so
<Juicy> i might count
<Digitalaxis> noise_: What do you mean? Are you looking to install ubuntu?
<nperry> ak5: Best start off would be to grab the default theme source then just edit icons
<maco> Juicy: it doesnt
<Juicy> since i get a crash on a program
<Juicy> :p
<FloodBot1> Juicy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> Juicy: an ubuntu program or your program?
<Juicy> my program
<maco> Juicy: doesnt count
<^workman^> noise_: every heard of "flashgot" it's a firefox plugin
<Juicy> but, it can be ubuntu related
<^workman^> ever*
<noise_> no
<maco> Juicy: if youve found a bug in gcc or in a library ubuntu is shipping, sure
<ak5> nperry: yeah thx a ton man
<Digitalaxis> Juicy: This is ubuntu support, not personal program FOR ubuntu support.
<maco> Juicy: in which case, report the bug
<DasEi> http://tinyurl.com/29hs99, noise_
<theicyj> Eremite:Give this a look, about halfway down the page (look for "Record Stream") http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Juicy> meh
<airdem_> hello
<Juicy> Ok then, ill go look for another programming channel
<airdem_> i have problems getting my hp laserjet 1000 to work
<Rajasun> Weust`: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser true &
<khensthoth> Eremite: There is, in alsamixer. If you can already record, I don't see why turning up the Mic volume in the Playback TAB of alsamixer not work for you. Playback Tab - Not Capture Tab.
<Weust`> thnx
<Weust`> strange key Rajasun
<Digitalaxis> Juicy: There are thousands of C++ IRC's. Use google\
<airdem_> i see it in ubuntu system printer but i cant print
<DasEi> Juicy: could try #bash
<^workman^> noise_: yea it's cool, check it out - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/220
<Rajasun> Weust`: np
<Weust`> Rajasun: how did you find that
<airdem_> what should i do?
<apocalypt> airdem use the original HP driver from manufacture
<Juicy> ok i will
<Juicy> ty anyway
<Weust`> If set to true, then all Nautilus windows will be browser windows. This is how Nautilus used to behave before version 2.6, and some people prefer this behavior. -> does that solve it ?
<Eremite> khenthoths, im not blind man.  Seriously.
<noise_> anand any convertor?
<noise_> :D
<delphiexile> hi
<delphiexile> i want to install lilo instead of grub
<delphiexile> can u help ?
<Rajasun> Weust`: been years since I last set that... during my Debian Sid days...took me sometime to recall...
<Weust`> but it was allready set :s
<mgv1> why does myspace player is loaded so slowly?
<portn0k> delphiexile: http://tinyurl.com/yfzl5lh
<pvandewyngaerde> this wrong keyboard on startup is driving me mad,    i set it to "be" ,  and it is always  us,      $GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT says  us
<Digitalaxis> mgv1: Bad connection, cluttered computer, bad computer.
<mezquitale> Eremite, youre right, I used to be able to do this in my laptop, karmic has changed something, I can no longer just hook up my mic and then listen to myself on the headphones, I suppose you can probably try it using jack alsa and some guitar synthesizer software, let me fireup my laptop
<delphiexile> portn0k: gonna check
<khensthoth> Eremite: There is another non-trivial way, which requires you to have JACK and the Pulse module for JACK installed.
<Weust`> hmm it still does not work :)
<Rajasun> Weust`: tt's why I am curious as to how come u r still having the issue...thought spatial nautilus was history
<DasEi> pvandewyngaerde: sure your desired language is fully installed ?
<apocalypt> pvandewyngaerde: did u try to change it in xorg.conf?
<Tina-> where does grub 2 set its config, it works like b4 now, just wondering, cause grub.conf is still the one from moblin
<mgv1> Digitalaxis, ive nice connection and the computer is fine
<m0nkfish> is rtorrent the best command-line torrent client
<Eremite> khensthoth, I dont really have time right now.  I'll google-fu myself a fix.
<Eremite> Thanks anyways
<pvandewyngaerde> apocalypt:  i have no xorg.conf
<delphiexile> portn0k: i tried google before , no usefull results
<portn0k> delphiexile: you are wrong. plain and simple, there are probably 10k+ guides on exactly waht to do
<khensthoth> Eremite: Sure. Some help for you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<apocalypt> no X server pvandewyngaerde?
<aeon-ltd> pvandewyngaerde: you don't need a xorg.conf
<Digitalaxis> mgv1: Than your myspace player should load fine on ubuntu. I have no problem with it.
<scatterp> how can i sync my system clock with an internet time server ?
<noise_> how does flashgot work?
<delphiexile> portn0k: will seek again
<delphiexile> portn0k: if not i'll return to here
<oxirion> with ntpdae
<aeon-ltd> scatterp: google for 'openntp'
<Weust`> Rajasun: it's mor like this: if i'm in / and i type medi , it jumps to media, if i then click the white space, /bin folds open in the same view :s
<apocalypt> pvandewyngaerde: then try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<portn0k> delphiexile: the second link is: "Making ubuntu use lilo instead of grub", how can that possibly not work?
<scatterp> ok
<^workman^> delphiexile: try - http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731162
<delphiexile> portn0k: i read it before
<thevishy> how to burn an iso?
<noise_> wow flashgot is cool,thanks a lot for the help
<thevishy> i tried this software called iso master but thats like only creating editing ido etc
<DyGyTyL> im having an issue with lilo/grub myself with ubuntu server fresh install. read on forums that ubuntu can be tricky with multiple hard drives
<aeon-ltd> apocalypt: you don't neccessarily need a xorg.conf unless you want to specify a configuration, most auto-configs work fine without a conf
<mezquitale> Tina-, you use grub-probe to probe for an OS that wasn't picked up by grub, then grub-update to configure grub,  you can also do it manually though but it's different, no more menu.lst
<portn0k> delphiexile: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/LILO.html
<mezquitale> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<scatterp> thanks
<^workman^> noise_: np man, glad you like it
<thevishy> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<apocalypt> thevishy: with Brasero
<Rajasun> Weust`: hmmm wierd...that doesn't occur over on my side
<delphiexile> <ubottu> : i want to try lilo not because grub has problems , but just for an experience
<freeride> how to create virtual cd-rom???
<Weust`> too bad ;)
<^workman^> !lilo | delphiexile
<ubottu> delphiexile: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Weust`> thanks anyway Rajasun  i'll just try to ignore this behaviour
<bastidrazor> freeride: you don't need to. just mount the iso to an empty directory.
<thevishy> brasero is already there in my system it seems
<taotree> Could someone help me troubleshoot setting up VPN? I created the VPN in network manager, but I don't see it working and I don't see any error messages.
<Rajasun> Weust`: k
<thevishy> by default how do I launch it ?
<apocalypt> thevishy: it is :)
<theicyj> freeride: check out Acetoneiso
<delphiexile> <ubottu> : i know that , i just want to try lilo
<thevishy> where is it ? i will launch it
<Tina-> mezquitale: ty sounds like a better way , do you know how to set the splash for grub2 ?
<^workman^> !topic | delphiexile
<ubottu> delphiexile: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<freeride> bastidrazor, i know how to mount, but i wounder if there is a virtual cd-rom in ubuntu?
<thevishy> ohhh
<thevishy> under sounds
<bastidrazor> freeride: what would the point of that be?
<mezquitale> Tina-, i suggest you use the forums for that, i havent done that using grub2
<Digitalaxis> This pizza is very hot, any suggestions?
<^workman^> !offtopic | Digitalaxis
<freeride> bastidrazor, you're right! It doesn't make sens. thanks
<ubottu> Digitalaxis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dAlfa89_> Digitalaxis, liquad nitrogen
<dAlfa89_> Liquid^
<bastidrazor> freeride: normally a vitual cd-rom is to put iso's or bins.. mounting that does the same thing.
<gloom> hi there
<DasEi> scatterp: install ntpdate
<scatterp> i did that
<delphiexile> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<scatterp> still no luck
<Rajasun> delphiexile: nothing so special about lilo...it's just another bootloader and the default one for slackware...at least it was a few years back when I had it installed on one of my boxes
<freeride> bastidrazor, ok I understood. thaks a lot for explaination
<noise_> where can i find a converter avi,or mp4 To mp3?
<apocalypt> noise google
<erUSUL> noise_: winff ?
<^workman^> noise_:
<Rajasun> noise_: winff, transmageddon, handbrake-gtk, huperconv, arista...take your pick
<^workman^> noise_:
<Tob> I've got a problem with having an empty smb.conf file I dunno how to join an existing workgroup, I can't view computers on network :/
<gloom> is there a way to manage open/closed ports in Ubuntu 9.10? I'm trying to install a songbird addon that should open a port, but it does not. Nmap shows no port open. ufw seems disabled by default so it should not be interferring. Any other idea?
<^workman^> noise_: http://tinyurl.com/yzvgcjy
<delphiexile> <Rajasun>: i know that there is nothing special , i want to know how to install in order to show the method to someone , he's a beginner
<Pici> ^workman^: Please don't do that.  This is a support channel.
<Rajasun> delphiexile: k
<Rajasun> noise_: winff at http://code.google.com/p/winff/ and http://www.biggmatt.com/winff/, hanbrake-gtk at http://handbrake.fr/, hypervc at http://hypervideoconve.sourceforge.net/, transmageddon -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/janvitus/ppa/ubuntu karmic main and Arista at http://programmer-art.org/projects/arista-transcoder
<aeon-ltd> gloom: most of your ports should be open check you ufw config
<portn0k> ^workman^: i lmgtfy people too ;p
<gloom> aeon-ltd, ufw is disabled
<Tob> I've got a problem with having an empty smb.conf file I dunno how to join an existing workgroup, I can't view computers on network :/
<apocalypt> gloom: if u don't have a firewall the ports should be open. if it wants a open port from outside u have to open in your router
<DasEi> gloom : you can use ufw to open a secific port
<aeon-ltd> gloom: whats the whole message(songbird)
<DasEi> p*
<binky1> hi
<Digitalaxis> hello binky, how can we help ya
<gloom> aeon-ltd, that's why i'm asking for another way to manage the ports. I don't want to turn ufw on, just to open a port. It should be possible to do it without it, don't you think?
<Almtesh> Good evening.
<binky1> i cant install ubuntu it freezes when I hit enter on any of the options
<binky1> I burned 2 disks
<aeon-ltd> gloom: have you heard of iptables?
<^workman^> noise_, you can also try this out - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/linux-video-converter-314501/
<Digitalaxis> May be a corrupted ISO. Re-download
<Tob> I've got a problem with having an empty smb.conf file I dunno how to join an existing workgroup, I can't view computers on network :/ where is smb.conf in 8.10
<gloom> aeon-ltd, yep. So, should I do it right into iptables?
<apocalypt> binky1: try the alternativ disk
<benpaka> join #amarok
<aeon-ltd> gloom: yeah you may as well
<Digitalaxis> binky1: What are you using to burn it?
<binky1>  i burned more then i i think its my computer
<gloom> ook. Thx.
<binky1> uhmm
<saj> Hi all, I am running 9.10, and am having a hell of a time of trying to access network shares, and creating network shares.
<binky1> infra recorder
<aeon-ltd> Tob: please don't bump, the config is in /etc/samba/
<scatterp>  3 Dec 20:32:26 ntpdate[9095]: no servers can be used, exiting
<Digitalaxis> binky1: On Infra Recorder, go to file>burn image>select the iso you downloaded.
<DasEi> Tob: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<meero> how to second instance of ssh?
<Digitalaxis> binky1: Is that how you did it?>
<Tob> DasEi thx
<dAlfa89_> meero, open another Terminal?
<^workman^> meero: how to start a second ssh client or server?
<DasEi> meero: you want to log in ssh with more than 1 client ?
<apocalypt> meero: open a new window in terminal and try a new connection
<binky1> thats not my problem its not loading the install it freezes at boot
<oxirion> scatterp : ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<taotree> Where are errors for vpn config shown/stored? I configured one using network manager (after installing pptp), but it's not working, and I don't see an error.
<Tob> DasEi still cannot browse network files
<saj> I am trying to access a windows 7 share. I am able to see the computer in the workgroup, but when I click it, I get a cannot retrieve file share error. I have done some editing to the smb.conf but i am still not having any luck. Any suggesstions?
<Digitalaxis> binky1: That would be caused by corruption. I am trying to diagnose whether your burning is the issue or the download.
<DasEi> Tob: the file is empty ?
<^workman^> Digitalaxis: md5sum the iso ?
<^workman^> Digitalaxis: slow burn the iso?
<Tob> DasEi no, the one I found in /etc/samba/smb.conf wasn't and I changed the workgroup in there but still it didn't fix the problem
<apocalypt> saj: did u try it with smb://ip/folder it should open a windows to authenticate
<apocalypt> -s
<gloom> thx guys see ya later
<FoolishOwl> saj: do you have winbind installed and running?
<saj> apocalypt: in nautilus?
<apocalypt> saj yeah
<DasEi> Tob: you have the samba on the machine(s) acting as server, gotto configure it, then can mount these shares ( also permanently if you want)
<saj> apocalypt: that has worked, thank you very much. however
<binky1> also i didnt burn it slowly
<binky1> i just burned a 3rd disk
<binky1> still dun work
<apocalypt> np saj
<saj> foolishowl: yes i do, thank ou
<Digitalaxis> binky1: Sorry  went afk. I reccomend re-downloading the ISO>
<FabioTheApe> what is the command that will ruin LINUX?
<binky1> lol 3rd time downloading =[ could it be my processer
<saj> apocalypt: however, i am unable to access it through places> network, a minor inconvieniece i guess, but still is there any way to fix that?
<Tob> I think Ubuntu should replace samba with something, it does all but work
<apocalypt> binky1: try the alternate cd from ubuntu
<binky1> i get a cpu beep when it freezes
<FabioTheApe> like remove root
<apocalypt> saj: of course but i don't know. sorry
<darthanubis> Tob, works fine  here, and you could use nfs
<DasEi> !samba | Tob
<ubottu> Tob: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xander> can someone help me
<saj> #ubuntu: thanks for your help! :) apocalypt: much appreciated.
<^workman^> !ask | xander
<ubottu> xander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Axz> evening all!
<darthanubis> !ask | xander
<apocalypt> binky1: it seems to be a hardware error
<neG_> hello, i have set m3u file extension to open with vlc media player, but when i double click on it it still prompts to run in terminal? what to do to get it opening wit vlc when i double click on icon?
<Axz> can someone help me with follow error i get while try to burn ISO file http://pastebin.com/m2652217
<Tob> I can't connect to the other ubuntu computer why so
<Tob> this is retarded
<xander> well, i have installed ubuntu and since then, i cant talk trough my mic to my friends via skype, and when i talk trough my microphone, i hear myself, someone help me...
<erUSUL> !details | Tob
<ubottu> Tob: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tob> how do I share files between ubuntu machines
<xander> ok so
<trism> neG_: is the file you're double clicking set to be executable?
<Scunizi> xander: look in the skype Options dialogue.. under audio.. make some changes and see if it works
<^workman^> !nfs | Tob
<Axz> can someone help me with follow error i get while try to burn ISO file http://pastebin.com/m2652217
<ubottu> Tob: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<binky1> lol uhmm is there a non-torrent based
<dotblank> Tob, you can create a network share
<DasEi> Tob: follow the given tutorial and you will be able, first try to ping the machines, to be sure they can connect at all
<binky1> txt mode
<darthanubis> !repeat | Axz
<ubottu> Axz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<neG_> trism: not sure, checking, thanks
<Scunizi> binky1: what are you asking?
<xander> i have a problem with my microphone, or sound system, i run ubuntu 8.04 and i get this when i try to talk trough my microphone i hear myself, or when i try to talk with skype, skype says i cant.
<binky1> is there a regular download of text based alternate installer
<FoolishOwl> With Samba, I found it more compatible with my sanity to back up the distribution smb.conf, then write a new, simple one, based on the documentation.
<Scunizi> binky1: sure..
<dotblank> xander, what version of skype are you using?
<darthanubis> binky1, yes, ubuntu.com
<DasEi> Axz: does sylog or dmesg report problems with cd-drive ? ist it listed in the out of mount ?
<apocalypt> binky1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Hardy_Heron
<trism> neG_: because it will generally prompt you to display or execute if it is set to executable (which it shouldn't be for a video/audio file)
<khensthoth> xander: As I remember, PulseAudio (Part of the sound system) is a mess in 8.04, If you could, it'd be better to use the latest version of Ubuntu
<Axz> DasEi, yeah i got error log sec...
<neG_> trism: it ays im not the owner of file(I have file on secondary had disk under ntfs), though "execute file as program" box is checked
<xander> hold on
<mgv1> when i open few windows with ff the pc becomes slow
<Tob> why does Ubuntu hang the computer which worked stable with win xp
<FoolishOwl> I'm most interested in allowing OS X users on my LAN to read some files on my Ubuntu box. I'm wondering if it'd be better to use NFS, or just have them use sftp.
<DasEi> mgv1: how much ram ?
<Tob> why does Ubuntu hang the computer which worked stable with win xp, I freezes before shutting down
<xander> i had ubuntu 9.04 and when i used flash there it dident work, or when i use my skype on 9.04 it also did not work
<dotblank> mgv1, have you tried chromium?
<mgv1> DasEi, 1000
<xander> where can i see what version of skype i have
<darthanubis> FoolishOwl, what have you tried so far?
<mgv1> dotblank, no -  what is that???
<trism> neG_: yeah, that is the problem then, it sets the permissions to 777 for everything by default when it mounts ntfs partitions
<dotblank> mgv1, Its the open source version of google chrome
<Scunizi> binky1: or if you're in the U.S. http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/
<DasEi> mgv1: check htop then for what eats ressources up, pocessor ?
<apocalypt> xander: maybe under the help button?
<erUSUL> !version | xander
<ubottu> xander: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<binky1> this really sucks =/
<saj> Ok, another problem. When I try to create a share in nautilus by right clicking > sharing options > share this folder > create share, I get this error: Failed to execute child process, "testparm" (No such file or directory). I have also tried creating it using a terminal > share-admin, but dont know if this work.
<oal> I need to set up some cron jobs, and I want a gui. What should I use?
<erUSUL> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<khensthoth> xander: Flash didn't work as in no video at all or no sound? Did you install the flash-nonfree package?
<Axz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/d7d8aa7c5
<SandGorgon> mgv1, dotblank - try chromium after tomo. Tehere is a rendering bug today . however, it is much much better than Firefox for me
<darthanubis> oal, I like webmin
<Axz> DasEi, that's output from Nero Linux
<xander> i never installed anything all that theres on this pc
<Scunizi> binky1: not sure why you wouldn't want to use the torrent though.. I've found it to be the fastest download around.. at least for ubuntu iso's
<xander> is all basic
<oal> darthanubis: but that is for web servers, right?
<binky1> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090630233417AAltZ2h I have the same problem he has but I dont understand the answers
<khensthoth> xander: Then have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. Try installing that, then see if your flash works
<DasEi> Axz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<darthanubis> oal, it is for computers
<oal> darthanubis: but isn't it a web browser interface?
<darthanubis> oal, yes
<saj> pidgin crashed =\
<xander> where can i find that?
<darthanubis> saj, bummer
<neG_> trism: how to mount hd? sudo mount sdb ?
<FoolishOwl> darthanubis, I've used Samba in the recent past. It worked adequately. It just seems odd to have *nix systems talking to each other via a Windows-based protocol, with a bunch of extra, irrelevant server features.
<oal> darthanubis: I remember I used gnome..something for cron jobs earlier. Any idea what that was?
<dotblank> xander do you use google talk or jabber?
<khensthoth> xander: Go to the terminal at Application > Accessories > Terminal
<theicyj> binky1: Try: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<darthanubis> oal, It may be something in system>admin..
<darthanubis> FoolishOwl, true, then use NFS
<DasEi> neG_: first create a mountpoint, then mount to it
<khensthoth> xander: Type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<oal> darthanubis: gnome-schedule it was :)
<oal> Found it now
<xander> ok i will try
<darthanubis> oal, yup
<apocalypt> binky1: if u start the ubuntu cd in menu window u can use F keys for more options. one of these is for screen resolution
<DasEi> neG_: sudo mkdir /media/MyMountpoint
<neG_> DsaEi: thanks
<FoolishOwl> darthanubis, how difficult is it to configure NFS? Is there a good document on it?
<DasEi> neG_: sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/MyMount...
<darthanubis> FoolishOwl, very easy
<neG_> DasEi, but isnt the hd already mountd if I can read files?
<xander> its doing something rite now
<DasEi> neG_: yes, and you don't mount hd's but partitons
<darthanubis> FoolishOwl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<apocalypt> binky1: in the first menu
<darthanubis> FoolishOwl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Install%20NFS%20Server
<^workman^> FoolishOwl: what darthanubis said, or check out - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<DasEi> neG_: mount             itself tells you what's currentl mounted
<khensthoth> xander: Wait for it to finish - it's downloading and installing quite a lot of packages.
<Shwack> Is there anyway to make it so Mounted locations are not automatically Always on Desktop?
<xander> i see that
<adminewb> Is there a better help resource for this sort of issue: There are multiple mostly-separate installations of karmic on my machine. I'd like some help with which of their submount file systems may be shared among them without trouble. Sharing /var appears to be causing conflicts, though /var/lock /var/run are still evidently in a nondiskfs special area. Could there be some storage of package configuration somewhere under /var?
<xander> umm
<xander> error
<Axz> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f66171978
<neG_> DasEi, but what is the problem when I cant chnage file rights because im not the owner?
<Axz> wow nice tool thanks
<imperator> hi, i'm trying to get postgresql setup so that it starts when the system starts, but i'm having trouble with chkconfig => http://pastie.org/732125
<xander> couldnt find packet ubuntu-restricted-areas
<^workman^> showmount remotehost will show you what you can mount on the remote nfs server
<DasEi> neG_: permissions,  see man chmod and man chown
<Hilikus> hey guys
<jrib> adminewb: I'm curious why you have multiple intalls like that
<Hilikus> what does this mean in apt-get
<Hilikus> The following packages have been kept back
<khensthoth> xander: ubuntu-restrcted-extras not areas
<xander> oh
<xander> ok
<FoolishOwl> Thanks for the links. So, it should be tricky to setup, easy thereafter?
<neG_> DasEi: I have to set chmod for each file seperately?
<jrib> Hilikus: it means you should pastebin the command and full output for us
<xander> its doing all that stuff again
<Shwack> Is there anyway to make it so Mounted locations are not automatically Always on Desktop?
<adminewb> jrib, it's a multidisk arrangement, one is in MBR partitioning, another GPT
<apocalypt> xander: may u mean ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<binky1> does this only work on newer computers or on all?
<jrib> !icons | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<xander> it says i have the newest
<Shwack> jrib thank you
<saj> I am having trouble creating a file share, in nautilus, I am getting "Failed to execute child process "testparm" file or directory does not exist. Any suggestions?
<DasEi> neG_: _r for recursive, read the manpages
<erUSUL> Shwack: in gconf-editor in apps>nautilus>desktop || show volumes
<khensthoth> xander: And Flash still do not work?
<Shwack> erUSUL: Thank you very much
<neG_> DasEi, ok thanks
<^workman^> FoolishOwl: setting up NFS is very easy. make sure to isntall nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server
<xander> it worked but verry laggy and choppy screen and sound runs behind, and with the other os i had before this one, it all worked perfectly
<adminewb> jrib, where should i look for help?
<V3ronika> I'm also trying to add mount of smb to the fstab. Now I don't know what creditentials means: //<hostname>/<share> <mount_point> cifs credentials=<credentials_file>,rw,user,noauto 0 0 Can someone please explain me what is creditentials. Is it something like 755 file permissions in linux?
<DasEi> Axz: yes, many errrors in sr0, does mount show the drive is mounted ?
<jrib> adminewb: I don't really understand what you are doing
<^workman^> FoolishOwl: then edit /etc/exports  "man exportfs" to learn about it
<xander> what do i do about my sound problem?
<adminewb> jrib, long term it is probably better to remove the karmic setup from the MBR disk
<FoolishOwl> Okay, thanks. In my case, I basically just want to give other folks on my LAN read-only access to the folder where I keep the music files.
<khensthoth> xander: In the terminal, type alsamixer
<^workman^> FoolishOwl: also run "man 5 exports"
<Axz> DasEi,  yes its shown that driver gets mounted when i put in the DVD this problem never got before.. jjust these 2 days now
<apocalypt> saj?
<^workman^> FoolishOwl: it will explain how to setup your /etc/exports file
<adminewb> jrib, until then, I'm pretty much stuck with an extra installation for a grub2 staging area
<saj> apocalypt: yes?
<xander> ok
<DasEi> Axz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<apocalypt> saj u need to install the samba-common-bin package
<apocalypt> i guess
<khensthoth> xander: Use left/right arrow keys to navigate, up/down to increase and decrease volume. Now - find Mic. What's the volume?
<saj> apoc: does that not get installed with the command: sudo apt-get install samba?
<apocalypt> saj i guess in actual version it isn'T
<Axz> DasEi, after update reboot?
<FoolishOwl> ^workman^: thanks for the suggestions.
<xander> there is nothing saying mic
<Axz> Whats your suggestion?
<saj> ok, let me try that
<adminewb> jrib, still the problem is more general than the queer issues of the moment: how to set up multiple installations sharing what filesystems that make sense?
<xander> oh now i see it
<xander> it is at 100%
<DasEi> Axz: if it says new kernel installed, got to reboot
<FabioTheApe> woah I think i just overdosed on random text...
<xander> and i hear myself talking trough my microphone
<khensthoth> xander: Yup. Turn that down to 0%
<xander> ok
<xander> now
<khensthoth> xander: Now speak to the microphone to see if you still hear yourself.
<Axz> DasEi, what do you think could be issue?
<grawity> khensthoth: how about muting it instead? (With the M key.)
<xander> i do still hear myself
<^workman^> FoolishOwl: np
<Axz> because DVD bruner is just 2 week old
<^workman^> FoolishOwl: good luck
<Axz> burner*
<khensthoth> grawity: Ah, never thought of that. Thanks.
<ntwari> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DasEi> Axz: either aq failing drive or you somehow lost the right driver for it, alo could try another app, maybe an update conflicts with a 'static' nero install, re-install nero or try k3b
<grawity> ntwari: What command did you just use?
<ntwari> can anyone help me here?
<saj> apocalypt: thanks so much for your help. it worked....
<dAlfa89_> This is going to sound idiotic, but which of the information given in ifconfig is the actual device name/manufacturer/whatever?
<Dr_Willis>  ntwari  close all othr packate manager tools
<ntwari> no
<xander> hmm
<xander> so
<DasEi> ntwari: are you trying to run apt while synatic is still open ?
<xander> i changed this
<ntwari> yes
<khensthoth> xander: Weird.. Thinking.
<Hilikus> jrib, well, nothing. jut apt-get upgrade
<xander> mic select was on mic1 i changed it to mic2 and now i stopped hearing myself
<xander> but
<apocalypt> ntwari: and start your command with sudo before
<DasEi> ntwari: close synaptic then
<adminewb> jrib, one thing occurs to me now: the MBR grub2 partition could just as well be a strictly /boot setup, with no linux kernels or initramfs to load, just grub2
<Hilikus> The following packages have been kept back:
<Hilikus>   bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-40 libdns45 libisc45 libisccc40 libisccfg40 liblwres40
<xander> then again my question is, why cant i talk trough skype
<apocalypt> hi Dr_Willis
<grawity> Dr_Willis: The first three bytes of MAC address (HWaddr) -- and even that cannot be trusted, ifconfig allows changing.
<jrib> !pastebin | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ybit2> i'm having a problem with creating a .deb
<ybit2> !dh_make
<ybit2> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ybit2> !deb
<Dr_Willis>  ntwari  -->  alias ls
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Eh, tabfail.
<Dr_Willis> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Dr_Willis> doh misspasted
<ybit2> grr
<grawity> DasEi: The first three bytes of MAC address (HWaddr) -- and even that cannot be trusted, ifconfig allows changing.
<Hilikus> jrib: there's nothing to paste really
<jrib> adminewb: yeah, that's what I would try at least
<genii> dAlfa89_: ifconfig gives you connection info like device name of eth0 wlan1 etc. If you want manufacturer, vendor:device codes, etc then use lspci or lshw
<grawity> AW GODDAMNIT <kicks himself>
<xander> when i try to call them it says, error with audio playback
<jrib> Hilikus: look, why don't you just paste it so I can help you instead of telling me there's nothing to paste
<Sacho> dAlfa89_: besides the HWaddr, I don't think there's anything else
<DasEi> grawity: nick-miss ?
<grawity> DasEi: Yeah. Twice.
<Dr_Willis> !info ethtool
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional. Version 6+20090307-1 (karmic), package size 66 kB, installed size 268 kB
<lightbricko> I plan to use my SSD disk for the Ubuntu installation and another disk for documents etc. Will deleted filed from the mounted disk be moved to trash, just as if it was a non-mounted disk?
<Tina-> how do i enable bash colors?
<lightbricko> filed = files
<DasEi> grawity: nvm :)
<Dr_Willis> Tina-:  for what command?
<khensthoth> xander: If you switched from mic1 to mic2 you might possibly not be recording yourself through mic anymore. Try Applications, Sound and Video > Sound Recorder. Record something see if your mic still works
<dAlfa89_> Thanks genii (:
<Ari-Ugwu> In 9.10 (Karmic) is WPA2 broken? (In 8.10 is was fine.)
<grawity> Tina-: Where exactly? The prompt, or the 'ls' command, or something else? There's no general setting.
<Tina-> Dr_Willis: all that have colors
<DasEi> Axz: I gtg now, give that a try then
<Dr_Willis> Tina-:  there is no gerenal setting for that
<Axz> DasEi, thanks i will
<ybit2> http://pastebin.com/m1f78f328 is the problem
<Matson> question about kernel image updates:  I just installed /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-17-server with dist-upgrade.  (1) does this requirea reboot?  (2) these updates to the kernel are happeneing really frequently, like 2/month.  how do I figure out what the reason for the change is?  is it a real security issue that requires me to take down my server for a reboot?
<ybit2> absolutely no output.. and noting happens..
<Dr_Willis> Tina-:  see the ls alias i gave above to make ls default to using colors
<apocalypt> Tina-: try to configure it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<Tina-> k ty
<adminewb> jrib, any ideas where to get help on sharing submounts across installations? Not either necessarily with NFS mounts or the like, but not ruling those out.
<maco> Matson: if its a security reason, itll be on the ubuntu security page
<maco> Matson: lemme find it for you
<dotblank> Matson, 1. it requires a reboot to recieve the benefits of the new kernel. 2. A Lot of them are security updates and bug fixes
<grawity> Matson: A kernel change requires a reboot. Unless you use 'ksplice', which can do live upgrades (and only upgrades).
<jrib> adminewb: here is fine as far as irc goes
<ntwari> Thanks men, it works.
<maco> Matson: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<xander> no
<xander> but it never worked before on ubuntu
<adminewb> jrib, what about some community howto or faq or something
<xander> and just to say that i have ubuntu 8.04
<grawity> Matson: As for the change reasons -- "aptitude" can show you the change log, do 'aptitude changelog <packagename> | less'
<jrib> adminewb: don't know of one, and doubt it exists
<jrib> !support | adminewb
<ubottu> adminewb: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<maco> Matson: security.ubuntu.com will redirect there as well. subscribe to the rss so youll know if the kernel update is for security and if the security issue is relevant to your environment
<Hilikus> jrib: i used synaptic instead of apt-get like the forum suggested for the message i posted and it works now. thanks anyway
<Matson> maco: grawity dotblank  thank you
<adminewb> jrib, still this is a general unix-alike question that sysadmins would have to know of from basic training
<ikonia> 1/join #centos
<ikonia> oops
<PND> Hello everyone
<khensthoth> xander: I'd  really recommend you to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10, or at least 9.04. PulseAudio on various releases have various issues. 9.10 is the only which works perfectly for me.
<laeg> i've just upgraded to 9.10 and i'm trying to import pidgin accounts into empathy but a pop has appeared "Unlock keyring - enter the default keyring to unlock - the applicaton account manager (/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5) wants to access the default keyring but it's locked - it will not take my login/root pass and i've never configured a keyring - what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  what was the actual question?
<xander> hmm
<xander> i will
<PND> I have problem with my sound card : First, often at boot I don't have sound... Second, I get a lot of that message in my syslog : Dec  7 19:03:46 blackblue kernel: [  639.831518] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x170503
<grawity> laeg: The keyring's password is the same as your Ubuntu account's password.
<^workman^> exit
<PND> What should I do ?
<xander> now my mic works, but i still hear myself
<jrib> Hilikus: not sure why you didn't just pastebin your command and full output so I didn't have to guess.  But here is my guess: you ran apt-get upgrade instead of apt-get dist-upgrade (read « man apt-get » for differences)
<dotblank> I have a problem.... my laptop randomly decided to start working and it fixed itself for no reason.... I didnt even update it.. now wifi on/off switch works and suspend
<jb0nd38372> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and have a problem accessing my 2nd and 3rd hard drives, ubuntu see's temp, I even have icons for each on the desktop but I have no premissions to either drive.  Whats the command to give myself ownership of those drives?
<grawity> laeg: It's created automatically first time an app needs it, and it is also unlocked automatically upon login (unless you have autologin), that's why you have never noticed it...
<gidna> Hi
<ikonia> jb0nd38372: what file system is on the drives ?
<Dr_Willis> jb0nd38372:  if ntfs/vfat  - try installing/running the ntfs-config tool
<adac> I want to play a trailer from apple.com/trailers but firefox tells me "The playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed." Any ideas?
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, are those drives ext3/4?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<adminewb> Dr_Willis, it has to do with sharing file system submounts across installations. What might /var be doing that causes apparent package config conflicts when shared?
<jb0nd38372> dotblank, yes, I formatted both Ext4
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, ah there is your problem..
<nytek_> does anybody know of a fix for a "No suitable module for running kernel found" when running virtualbox?
<apocalypt> adac: i guess u need flashplayer
<grawity> laeg: If you have already tried your own password, and still cannot unlock the keyring, you can delete it using Apps -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys... delete all keyrings, then create one named "login"
<xander> thank you,it works
<gidna> How Can I specify that my wep Key is in Hex and not in ASCII when I connect with ubuntu?
<lyeeth> uh hey, im running ubuntu server 9.10 and i have problems with mounting a windows server 2008r2 smb as well as nfs shares. it applies to both. i can mount fine and everything works except that filenames (specifically special characters) are borked (example: schreibgeschützt shows up as schreibgeschützt) || mount -t cifs //ip/share /folder/folder -o user=user,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 is the command i use to
<lyeeth>  mount
<dury> running hardy
<apocalypt> adac: try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PND> I have problem with my sound card : First, often at boot I don't have sound... Second, I get a lot of that message in my syslog : Dec  7 19:03:46 blackblue kernel: [  639.831518] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x170503. My sound card is VT1708/A. What should I do ?
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  var has the apt cache  and if shareing var.. i could see that might cause all sorts of problems with the package manager
<qwd> Is there an Ekiga or SIP user here? I would like to see if I've set up Ekiga correctly so I would like to write a message to someone or try calling.
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, you need to mount the drives as nosuid or change the permisions on the entire drive
<Hilikus> jrib: i did run apt-get upgrade. there's no point on pasting to know that, just ask if i used upgrade or dist-upgrade. what i posted in the channel was the only feedback i got. the name of the packages and the message that tey were kept back. everything else was the exact same message you see any other time. reading package list... building depency tree, etc
<dury> is it possible to do videoconference in it
<Hilikus> but it worked
<jb0nd38372> ooh :( whats the best filesystem to use?  i decided to make this machine 100% linux, no more MS
<Hilikus> :)
<xander> hmm
<adac> apocalypt, ok!
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, ext4 is fine
<xander> it worked for a second now it dosent no more.
<ikonia> jb0nd38372: depends what you like, ext4 is becoming the standard
<discopatrick> can anyone help with xorg.conf?
<dury> I mean with hardy
<apocalypt> jb0nd38372: for ubuntu 9.10 use ext4
<grawity> lyeeth: Can you do a screenshot or something? Your examples become confusing over IRC.
<Dr_Willis> jb0nd38372:  then use ex3/4 and properly mount th edrives and set the permissions/owndership on the mountpoints/subdirs on the filesystems
<jrib> Hilikus: this is clear to the person helping you if you just pastebin; not clear if you break up the information on several lines
<ikonia> jb0nd38372: if your disks are running ext4 the you need to use the "chown" and "chmod" command to set the permissions
<adminewb> Dr_Willis, it is not self-evident to me that the purpose of /var would be incompatible with sharing, but I see what you're saying.
<lyeeth> grawity, give me a minute
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<dotblank> if you dont care about security you could chmod -R 777 /media/drive
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  var has a lot of other machine specic lock and cache files. Proberly not a good canidate to make 'shared'  by other machines
<grawity> lyeeth: (IRC tends to have a lot of problems with encodings.)
<jb0nd38372> ok,. let me see if i understand, i need to change permissions on my /mnt/<directory> for each drive, so that i have ownership and that will give me full r/w access?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: is this for multiple installs ?
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, correct
<laeg> grawity: done ty, but now empathy isn't prompting me to import accounts from pidgin
<lyeeth> grawity, well, what i wrote was utf8, and yeah, its supposed to look weird :P
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, although are you using fstab?
<adminewb> Dr_Willis, true, but /var/run and /var/lock do not get shared regardless, those appear to be special non-filesystems
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  i just recall over the years never to set up  the network machines to use /etc/ and /var/  from a single server.
<grawity> lyeeth: *shrug* I have utf8 too, but.
<jb0nd38372> dotblank, how can I check to see if i'm using fstab?
<dury> hey guys is it possible to do videoconference under hardy using pidgin
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, ok then you are not using fstab
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  id just share  home and leave it at that really.
<jb0nd38372> im not really good with cli... last real experience was the dos 3.3 days
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, you would know
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: I was about to say only /boot should be shared, /home in certain situations depending on your distros you're sharing
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: for multi-distro booting /boot sharing is a must
<PND> No one can help me :/ ? Where should I go for my sound card problem ?
<adminewb> Dr_Willis, so no sharing of /tmp either, even if the multiple installations never run all at once?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  why would you want to share /boot/  :) but I THINK the term 'share' is getting missused a lot here...
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: so that only one menu file is maintained and only one grub install is maintained
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dury> PND: what's wrong?
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  if using differnt disrtos on the same machine.. I wouldent let them access each others /var/ or /whatever  except perhaps for /home  and even THEN you may have issues depending on the disrtos
<PND> dury, I have problem with my sound card : First, often at boot I don't have sound... Second, I get a lot of that message in my syslog : Dec  7 19:03:46 blackblue kernel: [  639.831518] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x170503. My sound card is VT1708/A. What should I do ?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: 2 grubs installs = 2 menu.lst on two seperate boot partitions, but grub will only use one and the other OS will update the wrong one
<adminewb> ikonia, I'm sharing /home among ubuntu builds only, all one architecture
<ward-> where can i give suggestions for the future / updates ?
<dotblank> jb0nd38372, you can alos just change ownership of the drive to you but then you will have problems if any other users try to access it unless you allow r/w for all users
<ikonia> adminewb: then you should be also sharing /boot in my opinion or your grub maintainence will be very very hard
<ActionParsnip> can someone with a broadcom 43xx wifi card please pastebin me the output of: sudo lshw -C network      thanks
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  i dont see much point in having diffrent ubuntu builds installed on the same machine really. :) but whatever you want.. heh
<PND> Is there another channel where I should go for having help (maybe this channel is too generic ?) ?
<dury> PND: which ubuntu you are using
<ActionParsnip> ward-: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<PND> The very last one (Karmic)
<arand> ward-: blueprints on launchpad, forum posts, and brainstorm.
<ward-> ActionParsnip: its less the nan idea
<dotblank> PND, this is the right channel
<dury> PND: what about the computer hardware
<adminewb> Dr_Willis, 32 bit and 64 bit are distinct and separate
<grawity> PND: This is the right channel - but if no one knows, then posting at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ may help.
<EntropyMonster> anything come up in the drivers window?
<EntropyMonster> *hardware drivers
<ward-> arand: ActionParsnip well its just a small suggestion to make computers with enabled nvidia drivers run "nvidia-settings --load-config-only" on startup
<dotblank> sounds like a soundcard issue and maybe alsa related... #alsa should help but they expect you to read their website's faqs and such before asking
<PND> grawity, dotblank, ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ward-: yeah go log it on brainstorm and / or bug report
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  ive gone all 64bit now on all my machines.. i can only think of a few trivial issues ive had with 64bit.
<adminewb> ikonia, 32 bit and 64 bit have separate /boot, which may not make the most sense
<ikonia> adminewb: no - you will have a lot of problems with that
<ward-> arand: ActionParsnip if this is not run then color correction is not laded, and possibly other stuff aswell
<ward-> ActionParsnip: ok ill take a look
<PND> dury, the computer hardware is doing fine, it's a chip on my motherboard, lspci says VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC]
<adminewb> Dr_Willis, my lack of 64 bit wifi drivers would not qualify as trivial issues
<ActionParsnip> ward-: i dont run it and my system is fine
<jb0nd38372> thank you I did a sudo chown jb0nd38372 /media/Storage1 and returned to bash w/o any errors, and it seems i can write to the drive now.  will the change survive reboots or do I need to make it perminate?
<khensthoth> PND: See if upgrading you sound driver solves anything. http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-karmic-upgrade-alsa-to-1021-from.html
<lyeeth> grawity, http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/3679/blubber.jpg
<arand> ward-: or just bug report requesting a feature, for wishlist-calssification
<Threetimes> !pm | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a christmas screensaver for ubuntu?
<ward-> ActionParsnip: well did you change your color correction?
<ikonia> jb0nd38372: it's already perminante
<lyeeth> grawity, left is as it should be, right is as it is
<PND> khensthoth, i'm trying, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ward-: no i havent
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  i run wires..
<^workman^> adminewb: are you building heavy CPU based apps or something? if not, why not use a VM? for the different ARCH's?
<grawity> lyeeth: I have a feeling that it is your terminal with UTF-8 disabled... Is it PuTTY?
<ward-> ActionParsnip: how can the colorcorrection not be loaded if you did not change it...... its default.....
<ikonia> Threetimes: may I pm you for a moment please ?
<khensthoth> PND: And here're some really comprehensive sound solution/guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<Dr_Willis> adminewb:  then why bother with 64bit at all - what are you really gaining by having both?
<lyeeth> grawity, its not the terminal, its the same when i log in at the machine
<lyeeth> grawity, but yeah, its putty
<PND> khensthoth, upgrade done, Should I reboot ?
<ward-> ActionParsnip: if i change it, and then reboot the corrections are no longer present
<jb0nd38372> ok good.. this is not as hard as I had thought.. my friends told me i wuold never get anywhere with linux.  Maybe i can prove them wrong.
<Threetimes> ikonia: yes
<ward-> ActionParsnip: for them to be loaded i need to run either "nvidia-settings --load-config-only" or without the flag
<dury> PND: I guess your have to search the proper driver
<khensthoth> PND: Yes
<arand> ward-: that'd probably be best of as a bug report I think "This should be the default".
<PND> dury, it used to work fine :/
<adminewb> ^workman^, I haven't dug into qemu-kvm, looks too hard to set up
<mielo> salve
<ward-> ActionParsnip: not a lot of people use this thats probably how the little bug got in
<PND> khensthoth, ok, be right back then.
<dotblank> PND, oh...
<^workman^> admineweb: try VirtualBox
<ward-> arand: ok thanx
<grawity> lyeeth: But still, try this... Ctrl+RightClick on the PuTTY window, choose "Change Settings". Go to Window --> Translation. Enter "UTF-8" as character set. Click Apply. Then run the 'ls' command again.
<K|nG> Do works the Windows things like example PHONE drivers and anything other to ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> ward-: sounds like the case to me, i'd log it
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  rephrase that question.. it dident make any sence.
<dury> reboot it as khensthoth said
<ward-> ActionParsnip: ok i will after my smoke, dunno my username and pass anymore... lol
<dotblank> K|nG, ?
<lyeeth> grawity, goddamn
<lyeeth> grawity, i probably fixed it hours ago, i just never saw it :P
<mielo> problemi con totem
<adminewb> Dr_Willis, at some point another way of networking will become available
<K|nG> Example i have a Samsung phone but the phone havent any Driver for Linux do that work and in linux ?
<EntropyMonster> K|nG: look into WINE for running windows apps
<lyeeth> grawity, thanks so much, ive been on this a week or so :(
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why conky would interfere with displaying desktop icons (and other conky windows?
<dotblank> K|nG, what is your objective with the phone?
<K|nG> have any site or anything that help me :D
<grawity> lyeeth: And even when you login locally, the GNOME Terminal has a "Character set" menu under Tools.
<lyeeth> well
<ActionParsnip> ward-: ask in #freenode for password resets
<K|nG> To transfer file from phone or from PC to phone
<lyeeth> grawity, its server, i dont have a gui :)
<Dr_Willis> GodfatherofEire:  the conky web site/forums/faq detail the proper ways to launch conky to work with gnome.
<dotblank> K|nG, is this a CDMA or GSM phone?
<ward-> ActionParsnip: nono the other thing launchpad
<mielo> scuate ce qulcuno che mi puo dare una mano
<PND> back
<dury> may I have support or could anyone drive me please to use yahoo messenging with videoconference
<GodfatherofEire> Dr_Willis, what's the url?
<mielo> o da poco istalato ubuntu
<grawity> lyeeth: Ah. Same applies to the text-mode console though - UTF-8 mode and ANSIsomething mode.
<Dr_Willis> GodfatherofEire:  in short. conky i belive needs to be delayed and launch after gnome loads
<mielo> 5.1
<adminewb> <Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> GodfatherofEire:  no idea. im not google.
<PND> thanks khensthoth, dury, it's working fine :)
<trism> GodfatherofEire: http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<K|nG> CDMA :D
<khensthoth> PND: Problem solved?
<PND> I have sound again, I hope it will stay.
<usser> K|nG, no driver needed for file transfer
<xander> im running ubuntu 8.04 and when i try to call someone via skype i get the error 'problem with audio playback' or 'problem with audio capture'
<K|nG> Ahh Nice
<K|nG> :D
<PND> khensthoth, sounds like :p
<binky> =O
<khensthoth> PND: Cool.
<GodfatherofEire> Dr_Willis, Ah, I just thought if you seemed to know what the problem was that you might have been familiar with it. My mistake.
<binky> still not workin
<adminewb> Dr_Willis, the 64 bit setup was intended to confirm that my hardware supports that
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a christmas screensaver for ubuntu?
<GodfatherofEire> trism: thanks
<khensthoth> PND: Bookmark those two forum links I gave you. They are REALLY helpful.
<dury> PND: thanks to khensthoth
<usser> K|nG, it should be just detected as a mass storage device. also if it has bluetooth its even better
<K|nG> For putty need to upgrade or the laste version have it integrated
<K|nG> ?
<trism> GodfatherofEire: actually the problem is conky likes to write to the root window and so does nautilus, so you need to give your conky windows their own windows in gnome instead of writing to the root window
<dotblank> K|nG, What you do need however is a program to transfer over the serial line which is usually done in a program called bitpim
<arand> ward-: however, if it's all done in the binary driver then it might have to be adressed at nvidia, but in this case I guess it could be packaged to do it.
<binky> it like gets to the boot menu then freezes
<PND> khensthoth, it's done :)
<binky> when u press install
<ikonia> Threetimes: no, not unless one is packaged with xscreensaver or gnome screensaver (which I don't remember seeing)
<K|nG> Nice :D
<GodfatherofEire> trism, ah, but would that display it as a frame or an actual window?
<ward-> arand: nono lol, ubuntu can fix this easily afaik :)
<ubuntu> hello
<^workman^> adminewb: if you google your hardware and add linux support, you will get tons of info regarding your hardware, and how well it's supported under linux
<d0wn> Shoot! I accidentally pressed ctrl-z while a process was running in terminal, and I got "[1] Stopped" How do I resume this?
<ikonia> d0wn: "fg"
<Dr_Willis> d0wn:  use the 'bg' or 'fg' command
<d0wn> ikonia: thank you so much, hahaha
<trism> GodfatherofEire: you can hide the window decorations so it will look just like it was writting to the root window, I forget the options though, it is all in the conky docs on their site (and the faq)
<d0wn> Dr_Willis: Thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> d0wn:  bash basica 'Job controll'
<mielo> italiano
<ikonia> !it | mielo
<ubottu> mielo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<GodfatherofEire> trism, would it also be movable?
<dury> ikonia: have you got time?
<ikonia> dury: for what ?
<dury> ikonia: busy?
<fcuk112> i removed wine but it's still showing under my applications menu, how do i completely get rid of it?
<RaptorQuest> What is a good web source to start learning this stuff  --  seriously.
<ikonia> dury: not far from leaving now, what's up ?
<RaptorQuest> ?
<usser> RaptorQuest, what stuff?
<ikonia> RaptorQuest: tpdlp.org and ubuntu.com
<anom01y> before I go and buy a sound card, what is the best supported card by Alsa ??
<aeon-ltd> fcuk112: thats a dead shortcut just delete it
<dury> may I have support or could anyone drive me please to use yahoo messenging with videoconference
<Dr_Willis> fcuk112:  those menu items are defined by some sub dirs in the users home. Not by the system settings.
<jb0nd38372> This machine I installed ubuntu on has dual ati 4770 Vidcards in it, anyway, I have got the official ati drivers up and running with X.  Question is:  I see online about commands to enable crossfire in X.  Would I benifit from doing that or am I opening up myself for trouble?
<ikonia> RaptorQuest: sorry - tldp.org and ubuntu.com
<RaptorQuest> Ubuntu et al
<adminewb> ^workman^, I suppose yes, but how to identify my hardware for purposes of a keyword search is not so obvious
<usser> RaptorQuest, docs.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> dury: that's  not supported on the linux messager port
<dury> ikonia: may I have support or could anyone drive me please to use yahoo messenging with videoconference
<mielo> italino
<binky> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090630233417AAltZ2h I have the same problem he has but I dont understand the answers -- can anyone help
<arand> ward-: yea, it's an lp "bug" then.
<trism> GodfatherofEire: yes, you can move the window around by right or left clicking while holding alt
<usser> RaptorQuest, doc.ubuntu.com sorry
<RaptorQuest> I haven't done much system work for abt 3 yrs
<ActionParsnip> RaptorQuest: just learn what yuo need, thing "How do i do some specific thing" rather than "what can I do". Its less frustrating
<scotty1> hello, all
<ikonia> !it | mielo
<RaptorQuest> right
<mielo> qualcuno che parla italiano
<anom01y> I need a good, but not brand new, PCI audio card that I can use for basic recording / editing of audio
<aeon-ltd> scotty1: wazzzzzzup
<scotty1> io, mielo
<mielo> konia si
<ikonia> !it | mielo
<scotty1> half the universe, aeon
<dury> ikonia: are there other way to do it
<mielo> grazie scotty
<scotty1> per che cosa?  haha
<mielo> o da poco
<mielo> istalato
<ikonia> dury: skype is the only one I'm aware of that supports video on ubuntu - although there are some others, just not for yahoo
<mielo> ubuntu
<^workman^> adminewb: well, if you know what motherboard you have, or video card, or network card, or any other piece you have in your system, then searching for the model number isn't all that hard is it?
<mielo> pero e una versione vecchia
<scotty1> I have a usb modem, anyone know how I can monitor the connection time?
<khensthoth> dury: You might want to have a look at this http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ Not sure how well it works though
<binky> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090630233417AAltZ2h I have the same problem he has but I dont understand the answers  ---- Anyone =[
<mielo> e mi da qualche problema
<GodfatherofEire> trism: well, setting the window type to override fixes this whole thing, thanks!
<khensthoth> dury: And the latest release was two years ago, so I wouldn't count on it.
<scotty1> un versione vecchio di ubuntu, mielo?
<worldwarcheese> How do I adjust the Skydome in Compiz to remove the "mirror effect"
<kaeser_> What is actually the menu.lst in grub2? I've just upgraded now and I don't know where I change the default starting kernel image
<mielo> si
<ikonia> mielo: #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> !ot anom01y
<mielo> 5.10
<scotty1> che problemi hai, amico?
<^workman^> adminewb: example: if you have a Dell system, google your dell system name and model number like; Dell 1500 linux support.
<fabio_> Guys i want to buy a new laptop. I want to know if ATI is now well supported in ubuntu. As in will I be able to use Compiz, edit video, Blender, etc..? most laptops here are sold with ATI or are much more expensive if they come with NVIDIA
<apocalypt> dury: ?
<ikonia> !it | mielo
<ubottu> mielo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia> fabio_: it's not well supported, but it is getting better
<ActionParsnip> !ot | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dury> thanks both ikonia, khensthoth
<ikonia> dury: sorry it's not good news
<aeon-ltd> fabio_: i don't know how long you've used linux, but ati is hell for linux
<usser> kaeser_, /etc/default/grub
<xander> can anyone help me, when i try to call someone trough skype i get the error 'problem with audio playback', i run ubuntu 8.04.
<dury> never mind
<goldins> is there a way to reconfigure pam without editing the pam files?
<fabio_> i know, that's what i've heard. just wanted to know if it has changed since ATI Open sourced
<dotblank> aeon-ltd, some of the chips are open source and work quite well
<usser> kaeser_, you can set default kernel there, but the actual config file is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<fabio_> but i want a Dell and Dell seems to be in bed with ATI
<khensthoth> dury: PPA for adding that application https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<dotblank> especially on laptops.. its like magic
<kaeser_> usser, thks
<usser> kaeser_, its not recommended that you edit grub.cfg directly
<aeon-ltd> fabio_: isn't there a integrated intel option?
<kaeser_> What should I do so?
<fabio_> yes. but i intend to dual boot with Windows for games, and play blu ray in full hd.
<fabio_> so i don't know if intel is powerful enough
<adminewb> ^workman^, what if it's all custom configured?
<phpstar> i need interactive network applet just like windows
<fabio_> also use Blender in Ubuntu
<xander> can anyone help me, when i try to call someone trough skype i get the error 'problem with audio playback', i run ubuntu 8.04.
<phpstar> can nyone tell me
<aeon-ltd> fabio_: i was suggesting to buy a nvidia card separatly
<^workman^> adminewb: as I said, use the model numbers and manufature names for the hardware.
<dotblank> phpstar, like NetworkManager?
<ActionParsnip> phpstar: network-manager is part of a standard install
<fabio_> aeon: i can't really, they are laptops. i dont have the knowledge to replace that plus it would void the warranty
<Dr_Willis> games and laptops.. :) heh heh...
<fabio_> so i guess i should just find one with an Nvidia Card? like an ACER? less headaches?
<apocalypt> kaeser_: i guess u should do it in /etc/default/grub.....if u edit the grub.cfg after kernel update u loose all configuration
<phpstar> yes but just lie windows has beautiful graphical interface is it possible in ubuntu as well
<dotblank> I love NM now.. I used to hate it.. but now...
<ActionParsnip> phpstar: yes it has a gui
<Dr_Willis> fabio_:  also what games you want to play - can be a factor.
<adminewb> ^workman^ well thanks for the help
<^workman^> adminewb: if your hardware is like 2 days old, bleeding edge, then yes, there might be some compaibility issues, other than that, the linux community has been very fast to get new hardware working
<dotblank> phpstar, it is awesome and beautiful..
<phpstar> how could i install
<fabio_> Dr WIllis mainly older games like GTA San Andreas i love that game
<scotty1> hello, how can I know how long my usb modem has been connected to the internet?
<^workman^> adminewb: np
<kaeser_> Done. Let me test it.
<ActionParsnip> phpstar: its already installed. press alt+f2  type nm-applet  press enter
<dotblank> scotty1, at some point when connecting a modem it must have fired dmesg event and it is timestamped
<Dr_Willis> fabio_:  ive seen that work on some rather old laptops. :)
<phpstar> Action i want to see just liek windows ( Two computers interacting with each other)
<fabio_> haha ok :d
<fabio_> but what about blu ray films?
<phpstar> data is coming and going
<scotty1> dotblank, is there an easy way to see that, such as in a task bar applet?
<dotblank> phpstar, System Monitor will do that
<Dr_Willis> fabio_:   ive never owned blueray and dont plan on ever owning blueray stuff any time soon
<dotblank> scotty1, I wish/ dont know
<hennessy> i guys, is the right palce to ask 4 help w bluetooth eadset?
<fabio_> yeah ok
<fabio_> yeah but it's the quickest way for me to enjoy full hd films
<dotblank> hennessy, are you running ubuntu?
<hennessy> say that was hi
<Dr_Willis> fabio_:  i belive the guy i know at work plays that game on windows with an ati9700m *an old laptop*
<phpstar> i would like to see near where the clock is
<fabio_> i don't want to download. so it has to be a laptop with a full hd screen and blu ray and powerful enough card
<hennessy> oops, stilll in qualke live mod
<scotty1> dotblank, I'd found an app called "wader" which is for 3G connections, have you tried it out?
<hennessy> yep
<fabio_> and has to be under 700€
<dotblank> scotty1, nope
<hennessy> ubuntu
<hennessy> 9.10
<Axz> Could someone please help me with this error cant i burn DVD iso's and get wierd errors in my syslog http://pastebin.com/f332cadd4
<dotblank> hennessy, then yes!
<Dr_Willis> fabio_:   my rather old laptop can handle hd video files.. i doubt if the disks are going to slufp down that much more cpu
<vik> hello, I am using dwa-110 usb wireless adapter from d-link. It uses rt73usb driver but it seems I am having some problems with wireless. Will using ndiswrapper help in any way? How to avoid any conflicts with rt73usb? Thanks, I really need help here
<Dr_Willis> fabio_:  time to get shopping then I guess. :)
<arooni-mobile> hi folks, w/ bash is there a way to make this:  alias xl='xmms2 playlist load; xmms2 stop; xmms2 play;'  accept an arg?  as in first arg passed in after command goes right after 'load'?
<fabio_> yeah :)
<thevishy> my desktop is showing no icons suddenly
<Dr_Willis> 700 can get a rather decent laptop
<hennessy> wow, yeah, i spent 2 days w google already
<fabio_> not in Spain
<fabio_> everything is fucking overpriced here
<maco> fabio_: language
<^workman^> !lang | fabio_
<maco> fabio_: no f word
<fabio_> opps sorry
<hennessy> ok, how can i get the mic work?
<thevishy> 700 can get a very good laptop :)
<enherit> how can i see the boot messages that was displayed during the text mode boot up?
<hennessy> i have bluetake's i-phone
<dotblank> hennessy, have you tried using blueman?
<hennessy> i-phono
<kaeser_> I've changed the default to 2, where is supposed the kernel to load but it didn't load. Where is the list with the kernel images to make the counting in grub2?
<thevishy> buy a laptop without windows 7 and u get a good deal
<hennessy> i managed to get as a headphone w pulseaudio + a script, but mic is missing
<thevishy> are there any laptops which are coming with ubuntu - branded ones
<apocalypt> scotty1: u looking for a program showing your uptime?
<Jamed> enherit: do you want to see them while booting or after?
<Brucevdk> Hi, running Jaunty (9.04), starting since a few days ago I'm having problems with GVFS mounts (FTP specifically right now). When I edit files with either Geany or even nano I get the error "Input/output error" and the file is essentially deleted (0 bytes). The only editor that manages to save anything properly is Gedit, but I think that has something to do with the fact that it also supported GNOME VFS.
<Dr_Willis> kaeser_:  either /etc/default/grub or one on /etc/grub.d/*
<enherit> Jamed: after
<usser> arooni-mobile, why not just write a script that does that, doesnt have to be alias
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  theres several companies that sell ubuntu installed laptops
<usser> arooni-mobile, because no, there's no way to do that with alias
<rigel> so i just reinstalled karmic from scratch on saturday
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  but from what ive seen not having windows - dosent save much $$
<phpstar> where is system monitor binary file in fily system
<rigel> and everything is working fine, except alt-shift-tab doesnt work
<thevishy> thats cool
<phpstar> file
<rigel> i can alt-tab but not alt-shift-tab
<hennessy> <dotblank>: well, yes, installed
<dotblank> hennessy, yea Ive noticed that it sometimes works/ doesnt. the best luck Ive had is with blueman
<rigel> whats wrong
<thevishy> it saves about 50 usd
<Jamed> enherit: afaik thats not possible, however you can make the messages pause after boot is finished until you hit any key (i know it works, but i dont know how)
<dotblank> hennessy, does PA report a input device?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  http://www.zareason.com/shop/home.php    has some neat machines
<KaffeeJunky123> Hello, I've got a little problem with gstreamer and m4a files, I can play them but the sound is kind of choppy, I've got Ubuntu 9.04
<kaeser_> I've forget the upgrate-grub
<kaeser_> dah
<hennessy> <dotblank>it connects, but still cant set the input to alsa-bluetooth
<Dr_Willis> kaeser_:  yep. thats a big change with the change to grub2 :) back to lilo days
<fluxnuk3r> hey guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and as I am most accustomed to Slackware, not being able to simply edit the boot line for the install CD is killing me. My hardware is rather troublesome, and I have to add the parameters "pci=nomsi" and "pci=nopcmcia" for the distro to read my hard drive, however, editing this line in ubuntu has not made any difference, can I get some suggestions?
<addisonj> ? mirrorlist
<hennessy> hmm, i'm kind of new... PA?
<laeg> are you all using empathy instead of pidgin now?
<dotblank> hennessy, this is kind of hard to troubleshoot over pa
<Axz> Guys how to change this? "mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<addisonj> fluxnuk3r, you can edit the boot line live
 * Dr_Willis dosent use empathy or pidgin :)
<dotblank> over IRC*
<ghostman> Nazis on freenode kicked me without reason from there channels!
<addisonj> Axz, reboot
<usser> Axz, eh, its a cd. cds are read only
<hennessy> ok, what to do than?
<Dr_Willis> Axz:  thats your optical drive - it makes sence for it to be read only
<addisonj> ah lol
<hennessy> ssh maybe?
 * addisonj should read which device it is
<Axz> Dr_Willis, oke how do you explain this problem then? http://pastebin.com/f332cadd4
<Dr_Willis> Axz:  summarize the problem a bit perhaps?
<Axz> Becauae i can't burn anything
<fluxnuk3r> addisonj, I have added the lines to the boot line, but it doesn't seen to make any difference, adduser fails with error 11 and everything goes downhill from there
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, nice link
<Axz> jusrt starts burnung and not even 1 sec it stops
<fluxnuk3r> *seem
<xster> hello, how do I change the resolution of my ttys to a widescreen aspect?
<engine252> hi i have a problem with the nvidia driver in ubuntu 9.10
<Dominian> ghostman: hrm?
<Axz> already srew up 13 dvdr's
<xster> it now says vga=0x317
<ghostman> cochones?
<laeg> are you all using empathy instead of pidgin now?
<engine252> the same driver worked perfectly in ubuntu 9?10
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  yea looking at the mini-desktop machines right now
<engine252> the same driver worked perfectly in ubuntu 9.04
<pharming> does anyone know why only certain images will save as sky dome, is there a size limit???
<ubuntunewbie> hi , does anyone know about Open Office Spreadsheet ? How do I set my column to fix and lock A to i .?  Quite annoy when you scroll to left it keep on going until AA then ZZ .
<usser> xster, i dont think wide screen is supported by framebuffer
<apocalypt> Axz: did u use the correct medium for your drive?
<Dr_Willis> Axz:  ive had issues with the brassero program. I find k3b works much better for me
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, are the laptop assemblers basically ?
<Jamed> usser: xster it is im am just running a tty with 1024x596
<hennessy> ok, dotman any idea what to do or what's wong?
<iceroot> ubuntunewbie: try the channel from openoffice
<usser> pharming, there's a dimension specifications, width height has to be a multiple of something,
<Axz> apocalypt, please explain how
<xster> what is 0x317? 1024x768?
<usser> Jamed, xster  oh nvm then
<Axz> Dr_Willis, i also tryed on Nero Linux
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  from what ive seen/read about laptops. most big companies just get them from generic companies and rebrand them a great deal
<Hans_Henrik> got a really strange problem, it only occurs with the game FreeDink, when i DONT have the game running, and i put the USB keyboard in, and start the game, the mouse slowly "begins to scroll up" automatically, and it doesn't help to take out the keyboard, i have to stop the game, take out the USB keyboard, and restart the game, however when i fist start the game, then after it's started puts...
<Hans_Henrik> ...the USB keyboard in, all works fine... reallly strange problem, ideas to what could be wrong? and/or how to fix?
<apocalypt> your drive specification tells u with cd/dvd rw u can use with it
<sunrider> Negro Linux
<sunrider> I like it.
<Axz> ut yeah will try k3b
<Dr_Willis> Axz:  you tried k3b also?
<pharming> so do i just need to adjust the size? if so how?
<apocalypt> -with +which
<Axz> Dr_Willis, no will install now right away
<xster> Jamed: does it fill the screen for you?
<Guest47493> Dr_Willis ..good afternoon from the East Coast .. ;-)
<thevishy> do u know any of these generic companies ?
<pharming> do you know if there is a web site that i can get images to put in skydome that are already to specs?
<Jamed> xster: yes
<Dr_Willis> Guest47493:  just about my bed time.. in fact it is.. :()
<Guest47493> Good afternoon everyone .. ;-)
<maco> sunrider: Nero, as in the emperor who burned down Rome. there's cd burning software named after him
<apocalypt> pharming: google looking for wallpaper that's all what u need i guess
<xster> Jamed: how did you specify it? would it be possible to extend it to 1920 or is 1024 the limit?
<pharming> hmmm... k thanks
<grot> aha, now I get it, rom , Rome
<Jamed> xster: all that tty resolution setting thing changed in 9.10 (you dont use vga-codes anymore) and i am not familiar with it (running another distro right now)
<apocalypt> pharming: or try gnome-look.org
<usser> pharming, here i think he explained very nicely http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/compiz-skydome-image-too-big-cant-see-all-of-it-635075/
<usser> pharming, gnome-look.org
<Guest47493> Dr_Willis .. got a 250 Gigs hd.  I clone the image (Ubunto 9.10) from a 40.0 gig hd using the Linux clone program (don't remember the name of it), ever since then Ubunto only recognizes 40.0 gigs not a 250 gigs.  Is there a fix for it?  BIOS read 250 Gigs.
<dotblank> hennessy, does PA actually show a new input device
<sunrider> maco, i thought he set himself on fire and thats where the cd burner stuff came from
<xster> Jamed: I'm on backtrack, what should I google for to figure out what you're doing?
<Jamed> xster: i remember my resolution being set automaticaly
<dotblank> hennessy, it might be easier to intsall pavucontrol
<mrfrank1> running ubuntu 9.04 w/2.6.28-16 kernel. klogd keeps popping up and hogging cpu. I kill with sig 9 and 4 the next 5 minutes or so, machine slows & stops until i hit enter.-fox-
<usser> Guest47493, boot from the livecd run gparted and resize the partition
<Jamed> xster: not sure, there was some file in /boot/grub to set it
<Guest47493> brb
<hennessy> PA? yep pulseaudio showz
<xster> Jamed: lol, nice, I'll try to find some automated way maybe
<pharming> usser, thanks a lot. i'll check those out
<fluxnuk3r> addisonj, right now I am burning 8.04 to see if it loads any different
<thevishy> my desktop is no longer showing icons , anyways I can restore it without affection the current x session
<Jamed> xster: there is some known error message saying: "vga=... is deprecated use gfxpayload instead" maybe gfxpayload is what you need
<thevishy> i cant even right click in my desktop , nothing pops up
<xster> Jamed: solid, thanks
<ardchoille> thevishy: did you happen to "killall nautilus"?
<thevishy> no i just safely remove drive one us
<sstv> ??
<aeon-ltd> thevishy: is the default gnome config, if so nautilus might have died
<thevishy> usb
<sstv> For Wath ?
<thevishy> how do I restore ?
<ardchoille> thevishy: nautilus manages the desktop, trying opening nautilus
<SeekerNL> how can u pause hellanzb?
<thevishy> i can see my windows in the bottom , even window browsers
<Jamed> xster: not sure if itll help you, but np :)
<sstv> hey Joohnny ;)
<KaffeeJunky123> any1 an idea what would cause m4a files to sound choppy on ubuntu 9.04?
<sstv> hardy ?
<thevishy> thanks that helped
<ardchoille> yw
<KaffeeJunky123> jaunty
<andrew[andrboot]> @ KaffeeJunky123 pulse
<KaffeeJunky123> andrew[andrboot]: you mean pulse audio could be causing the problems?
<Axz> Oke k3b give me also errors http://pastebin.com/m179443a3
<sile> hi
<scotty1> apocalypt, yes!!
<GaZZ_> hi
<scotty1> sorry, the window stopped scrolling and I was off in pm
<apocalypt> scotty1: try conky
<GaZZ_> im having trouble with 9.10 saving my resolution to xorg.conf
<GaZZ_> it keeps selecting auto on reboot
<apocalypt> Axz may the file is corrupt?
<scotty1> apocalypt, ok, thanks loads, I searched for an hour
<Axz> apocalypt, no got something with permissions..
<zanberdo> I need to add a job to cron that will need to execute every n minutes (not hourly, daily, etc), but I don't want an email sent to the local account each time it's run (as happens when added to crontab via crontab -e). How can I either suppress the email notifications for just this job, or add the job in such a way as to by-pass email notification?
<scotty1> apocalypt, can conky send and receive sms's too?
<aeon-ltd> scotty1: its possible via a script and using the tail command to print the message
<sile> anyone here has an iMac 20"?
<^workman^> zanberdo: try 2 * * * * /bin/yourscript > /dev/null 2>&1
<aeon-ltd> scotty1: maybe not send smses though
<aeon-ltd> sile: why?
<ardchoille> sile: That doesn't sound like Ubuntu support
<^workman^> zanberdo: try 2 * * * * /bin/yourscript > /dev/null 2>&1 (this will run every 2 minutes...
<sile> i have an iMac 20", with 9.04 installed
<Pici> ^workman^, zanberdo: No, that will run every hour.
<aeon-ltd> sile: and...?
<ardchoille> sile: Ah, my bad
<sile> but i have some issues :_
<^workman^> Pici: no, the first field in crontab is minutes...
<aeon-ltd> sile: please don't flood ask all at once
<apocalypt> Axz if u didn't change anything with your permissions it isn't a permission error
<sile> ok sorry
<^workman^> Pici: zanberdo: read - http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm
<ubuntu> i can't find the grub!!! how do I reinstall it??????????????
<apocalypt> dvd drives automounted doesn't have permission problems normally
<sile> does anyone with an iMac 20" got a proper sound?
<Pici> ^workman^: Yes, but it will run when the minutes field matches '2', so once an hour at 2 minutes past. */2 would be every 2 minutes.
<ubuntu> i can't find the grub!!! how do I reinstall it??????????????
<^workman^> Pici: doh, yes...forgot the / ty for pointing that out
<Jamed> !patience | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<apocalypt> ubuntu try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Pici> ^workman^: no problem :)
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: what! how do you boot?
<^workman^> zanberdo: try "*/2 * * * * /bin/yourscript > /dev/null 2>&1" (this will run every 2 minutes...)
<ubuntu> the ubuntu enter directly!!!
<surfergeek> Hi, newbie here. Installed Darwin Streaming Server. Anyone suggestions for making hinted movies without quicktime pro?
<ubuntu> i can not see the grub
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: sounds like there is a config just the timer delay is set to 0
<guntbert> ubuntu: press <ESC> immediately after the boot process
<apocalypt> ubuntu grub2?
<ubuntu> how do i install my driver display card ati i have downloaded the driver but i don't know how to install it
<zanberdo> ^workman^, thanks. I was missing the redirect.
<iceroot> !ati | ubuntu
<^workman^> zanberdo: np
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apocalypt> ubuntu use a assistent for that. maybe envy
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: is it not offered when you run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Patrick`> eywa :D
<Patrick`> anybody allive?
<fatmike666> Hello everybody. I need some help! I've changed my ethernet cards 100mbps to 1000mbps. Transfers in FTP works great, very fast but in samba its sucks... extremelly slow...
<^workman^> !ask | Patrick
<ubottu> Patrick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<salvo> qual o gerenciador o ubuntu 9.10?
<scotty1> thanks, guys, take care
<Pici> !br | salvo
<ubottu> salvo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Patrick`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8457228#post8457228 <-- there is my question
<salvo> ok!
<surfergeek> DSS users?
<BluesKaj> Patrick`, wicd doesn't work ?
<Patrick`> doenst show any wireless connections
<KaffeeJunky123> Patrick`: you provide too few informations on your problem
<Patrick`> my atheros isnt working..
<Patrick`> what you need then
<Patrick`> what do *
<ActionParsnip> Patrick`: does: sudo iwlist scan     show ESSIDs?
<surfergeek> Darwin Streaming servers users?
<KaffeeJunky123> Patrick`: lsusb and lspci
<Patrick`> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<aeon-ltd> Patrick`: atheros doesn't work? the drivers for most atheros cards were built into the kernel a while ago
<Patrick`> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 04)
<Patrick`> that one didnt.. :p
<apocalypt> Patrick`: did u activate wireless in networkmanager
<perlmonkey2> for some reason my mouse periodically stops being able to click in gnome after the latest kernel updat.e
<Patrick`> assumed I did..
<KaffeeJunky123> Patrick`: hey someone answered your thread
<perlmonkey2> I can create righclick events but not left click
<apocalypt> Patrick`: notebook?
<BluesKaj> Patrick`, I use atheros with wicd. I removed network-manger then installed wicd , but before setting wicd up with the required settings for my router , I did 'sudo ifup wlan0' in the terminal to start network interfaces.
<rhorse> Patrick`: what does your iwconfig anf ifconfig show?
<gooluum> Ubuntu Sucks!
<BluesKaj> Patrick`, then i set up wicd and it works fine
<Patrick`> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<Patrick`> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Patrick`> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Patrick`> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Patrick`>           Tx-Power=off
<FloodBot1> Patrick`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Patrick`>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<aeon-ltd> gooluum: don't troll
<astra-x> so for ubuntu 9.10, what is the best way to make windows the default boot in grub?
<KaffeeJunky123> gooluum: very true
<apocalypt> Patrick`: did u activate your hardware button for wifi?
 * astra-x knows nothing of grub2
<rhorse> Patrick, are you using encryption, which type?
<duffydack> anyone here running ubuntu on the new dell studio 17 i7 laptop?
<Patrick`> wow to many questions
<CNLiberal> so I've setup NFS4 on 9.10 and the mount shows up on the client machine, however, when i "dir" the folders, there is nothing in them even though there is on the server
<CNLiberal> has anyone seen that issue before?
<Patrick`> I need to activate it with a program @ my computer amilo LI 2727
<Patrick`> and I just dont respond
<Patrick`> fn + f1
<gooluum> Ubuntu really sucks.
<LjL> !ops | gooluum
<ubottu> gooluum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jamed> LjL: lol was just about to do that
<perlmonkey2> Is there something wrong with dgm?  Is there a mouse click issue with the latest?
<rhorse> Patrick`: are you using WEP or WPA or no encrypt?
<BluesKaj> Patrick`, too many cooks , you'll have to decide who's advice to follow ..in the meantime , I'm going for my daily walk .BBL
<Patrick`> WPA2
<CNLiberal> has anyone gotten NFS4 to work properly?
<Patrick`> as so I just dont shows up @ wicd
<Patrick`> no wireless networks found
<Patrick`> ..
<ActionParsnip> Patrick`: try without security. not all wifi devices can use wpa under linux
<rhorse> Patrick`: first check the settings for users & authorizations and check the wireless tab, that you have permission for device.
<t0rc> is there a way to check the version of a lib in ubuntu?
<thevishy> i am not able to copy a file to us
<thevishy> says read only file system
<Patrick`> how do I check that @ rhorse
<thevishy> and file system type of this is msdos
<rhorse> Patrick`: should be in settings somewhere. Also, consider switching to wep encrypt it's *good enough* and much easier to implement for the driver
<Patrick`> need to edit that in the router right :+ .. (I am half asleep ssorry)
<thevishy> i had copied a file before to the same and then ejected and now replug and its saying this
<ubuntu> how do install a package taz.bz2
<apocalypt> i guess the encryption is the second step if he don't see any networks
<wegi> hi there, i want to customize a live cd for an older laptop w/o hdd, but would need to have a homedir on an usb stick to make some customizations and work with it. It's meant as a temporary solution to a real PC. Can anybody give me some hints, names, keywords for that kind of configuration to google for. I can't find anything about it (the usb home dir thing). Thanks
<perlmonkey2> wep is not "good enough".  You might as well not be using encryption.
<apocalypt> encryption is just needed in the connection step
<thevishy> any ideas , why I am not able to copy a file to the USB , says read only file system
<Patrick`> agr
<ubuntu> how do install a package taz.bz2???
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you run: tar zxvf file.tar.gz    what is it to nstall? Have you checked to repos and for a PPA?
<Patrick`> I just can not find it >_>
<apocalypt> thevishy: the usb is readonly mounted
<thevishy> how can I copy a file into the USB
<andrew[andrboot]> @ wegi get the ubuntu notebook edition?
<apocalypt> thevishy: harddrive or stick?
<thevishy> stick
<K|nG> Have any Albanians here ?
<K|nG> a ka naj shqiptar eyy"""
<thevishy> please go to regional channel K|nG
<thevishy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<K|nG> !language albanian
<K|nG> !language albania
<addisonj> !languages
<K|nG> !languages
<wegi> andrew[andrboot]: ist the netbook edition able to do this out of the box??? I thought it's for installation as the "normal" edition?
<thevishy> !regional
<apocalypt> thevishy: stick with a button to make it readonly? maybe that is the crux?
<guntbert> !al | K|nG
<K|nG> Not have AL language for Ubuntu For now moment mabey i can support it or make a Language
<andrew[andrboot]> @ wegi from memory it can
<piojunbabia> is there a way to search a file in ubuntu? i happen to download something but i dont know where i put it
<thevishy> a very simle kingston usb
<K|nG> Are it to much to edit for Language whoc an help mee how i can Create albanian language
<K|nG> :D
<t0rc> thevishy, I've had multiple flash drives do that eventually...it's always lead to a dead USB drive......
<apocalypt> piojunbabia: in termial with locate
<apocalypt> +n
<balau> piojunbabia, Applications->Accessories->Search for files
<piojunbabia> thanks
<piojunbabia> there is no search for files in application  accessories
<piojunbabia> i use 5.10
<theicyj> K|ng:  You should check out/join your LoCo team: https://launchpad.net/~albania
<balau> piojunbabia, whoops. a little old
<apocalypt> piojunbabia: try it with locate or find command in terminal
<kaleido_> hi! I accidentially wiped my /boot directory - I try to simply reinstall all packages that install files there. Any suggestions on what packages that would be? linux-image or linux-image-generic don't seem to install files in /boot
<rhorse> Patrick`: don't worry it's prolly not the issue.
<thiebaude> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<piojunbabia> yea pretty old
<thiebaude> not supported anymore
<theicyj> K|ng:  there is an albanian chat at irc.freenode.net #ubuntu-al
<Axz> Oke k3b is more screw up now...
<wegi> andrew[andrboot]: hmm there is a special usb stick edition, think I'll try that. Thanks a lot. Just need to find a way to boot from the usb as the computer can't.
<piojunbabia> would it be
<K|nG> Ohh soo that exist a Albanian language
<piojunbabia> locate <filename>
<K|nG> :D
<apocalypt> yeah piojunbabia
<Axz> Oh comeon Unable to find cdrecord executable
<apocalypt> piojunbabia: before that u may need updatedb
<balau> piojunbabia, if it doesn't work you can try "find . -name <filename>"
<Axz> is there one freaky simple application to burn with
<piojunbabia> there seems to be a problem i got this error message
<piojunbabia> piojunbabia@ubuntu:~$ locate dc014.jpg
<piojunbabia> piojunbabia@ubuntu:~$ find dc014.jpg
<piojunbabia> find: dc014.jpg: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> piojunbabia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> !brasero
<Axz> brasero is fail
<ghostman> i´m so sad about this guy, he`s so naughty! The only chance to controle is to ban him. Fuck!
<maco> ghostman: oi! no swearing!
<piojunbabia> sorry
<hanosha> hello :D
<balau> piojunbabia, the find command is a little more complicated, you need to do something like "find ~ -name dc014.jpg"
<hanosha> hello
<usser_> piojunbabia, find /directory/to/lookin -iname "dc104.jpg"
<ghostman> maco: reflex-answer?
<hanosha> i need help to make my ubuntu 4 screen
<Dreamglider> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<apocalypt> Axz: brasero is your choice to burn :)
<maco> ghostman: what? youre not allowed to say the F word in here
<usser_> bwahaha
<apocalypt> maco maybe he should try F2 or F3 muahahaha
<ghostman> rudimenrudimental?
<Axz> apocalypt, i geuss there no choice nothing can burn somehow i get errors over and over again....
<rigel> we're not supposed to say fuck in here?
<maco> rigel: no
<rigel> sorry.
<maco> !language | rigel
<ubottu> rigel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ghostman> surch a reason?
<DrHalan> hey, after putting grub2 into my mbr the linux kernel doesn't detect my ext4 filesystem anymore...any help?
<hanosha> hello
<ubuntunewbie> Thank iceroot , solve my open office problem at the channel . :-) thanks for the suggestion ;-)
<pyJack> hi
<pyJack> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<piojunbabia> find: /home/piojunbabia/.aptitude: Permission denied
<ghostman> rigel: mimimi! ;)
<pyJack> I need to migrate all my old python packages to python2.6
<hanosha> i need to make my ubuntu screen far show
<pyJack> is there a clever way of doing it?
<apocalypt> Axz i guess your problem isn't the permission. did u try to burn under other os?
<guntbert> theicyj: if there really is a channel in albanian language - we should probably suggest a factoid about it
<apocalypt> maybe a hardware problem Axz?
<Axz> apocalypt, no, only OS i run is Ubuntu
<hanosha> i need to see ubuntu like 4 side in box
<usser_> pyJack, migrating to 2.6 is largely pointless. 2.6 is pretty much the same as 2.5.
<DrHalan> what if a live cd doesn't detect my ext4 filesystem as a ext4 filesystem?
<hanosha> pls help
<isolat3dsh33p> !BIND
<genjix> where is grub menu.lst in the new ubuntu???
<genjix> wtf
<DrHalan> just some empty space...#
<apocalypt> try it with an livecd
<usser_> pyJack, packages as in python programs you wrote?
<apocalypt> -n
<pyJack> usser_: I had some problems with pyfacebook, and have been told to go 2.6
<ortsvorsteher> after upgrade to 9.10 my left alt key doesnt work. is there something like .Xmodemap in ubuntu 9.10?
<isolat3dsh33p> the new update is BIND, what is it?
<DrHalan>  genjixx it changed because ubutnu uses grub2 now
<pyJack> usser_: installed packages... with fixes I coded myself
<Gat0> hello people
<thiebaude> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Cube``>  im trying to get ssh to run, i have an ubuntu computer, which i want to be the ssh server, and a vista computer running     ▒│
<Cube``> │cygwin, from which i want to connect. i assume i have to start sshd on the server (linux), but when doing so it says: Could not load host key: ▒│
<Cube``> │/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key. when trying to ssh from the vista machine, i get the following   ▒│
<Cube``> │error message: connect to the host XXX post XXX: Connection refused
<FloodBot1> Cube``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genjix> thx thiebaude
<thiebaude> genjix, np
<Pici> isolat3dsh33p: That package provides the 'host' tool.
<apocalypt> Cube``: ssh installed?
<hanosha> pls help me to do my ubuntu 4 side in box
<ortsvorsteher> !details | hanosha
<ubottu> hanosha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Cube``> apocalypt: umm well i assume so, but how can i be absolutely sure?
<usser_> pyJack, i dunno of a clever way to do it. apart from setting your shebang to /usr/bin/python2.6
<usser_> pyJack, or removing old python altogether and seeing what exactly breaks when you attempt to run your apps
<apocalypt> Cube u want use ssh from windows to your linux right?
<Pici> isolat3dsh33p: See https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.6.1.dfsg.P1-3ubuntu0.2 for information about the recent update.
<hanosha> ubottu i dont know how to see the ubuntu in 4 side in the sametime
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cube``> apocalypt: exactly
<K|nG> usser_: do you know the newste version off ubuntu have the Putty integrated or need upguarde for PUTTY to use ?
<pyJack> usser_: everything breaks because the packages are all on the old pyhon isntallation :(
<apocalypt> Cube``: open terminal in ubuntu. sudo apt-get install ssh
<wzuwq21> how do i use an entire harddisk (/dev/sdb) in virtualbox? it is not mounted by the host system.
<metalf8801> is there anyway to make Chrome open new web pages in a new window instead of in a new tab?  Is this the wrong place to ask this?
<ortsvorsteher> hanosha, please give us full details, which ubuntu you have running, which interfaces you use for the 4 screens ... etc...
<usser_> K|nG, why do you need putty on linux is beyond me. but no its not integrated you'll have to install it with sudo apt-get install putty
 * dAlfa89_ likes putty
<K|nG> Ahh Thanks
<piojunbabia> find ~ -name dc014.jpg
<piojunbabia>  returns .aptitude Permission denied, is there any other way?
<Cube``> apocalypt: yeah its installed
<^workman^> metalf8801: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<K|nG> usser_:sudo apt-get install putty make this in command promp ?
<Cube``> (now xD)
<metalf8801> ok thanks
<Cube``> but still not working
<pyJack> how do I make my old python installation the default?
<theicyj> K|ng: yes
<hanosha> ortsvorsteher i am using Ubuntu 9.10
<apocalypt> Cube both machines in the same network?
<mneptok> piojunbabia: sudo updatedb && locate dc014.jpg
<K|nG> Thanks verymuch theicyj for help
<K|nG> :D
<usser_> pyJack, hm i wouldnt know. there's a /usr/local/lib/python2.6 directory with all the packages for a distro, you can try moving your stuff there
<Cube``> apocalypt: yes, and i can ping without problems
<ortsvorsteher> hanosha, and this will be all the details you will give?
<apocalypt> what says putty if u try to connect?
<laeg> everytime i open ryhthmbox i get the error: "The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable plugins to play media files. Do you want to search for a plugin that supports the selected file?
<laeg> crap
<usser_> pyJack, i've never done custom python packages, so im not much help here
<ActionParsnip> hey all I have a question this time :)
<usser_> ActionParsnip, shoot
<mneptok> laeg: what file format?
<ortsvorsteher> do it ActionParsnip ;)
<pyJack> usser_: thanks for the help mate ^_^
<^workman^> !ask | ActionParsnip =)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip =): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nishant_> what can I do to make the USB writable now ?
<laeg> mneptok: one second, pastebinning
<usser_> hahaaha
<Cube``> ^workman^: haha nice own
<^workman^> =)
<laeg> mneptok: everytime i start rhythmbox i get the error "The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable plugins to play media files. Do you want to search for a plugin that supports the selected file? The search will also include software which is not officially supported." but the search just outputs "No packages with the requested plugins found - Windows Media Audio Decoder"
<apocalypt> Cube?
<Cube``> apocalypt: im very sure its just some beginner mistake
<nishant_> how do I see how the USB is mouned first of all so that I can see if I can manually mount the USB with writable option ??
<Cube``> apocalypt: yeah?
<apocalypt> Cube did u try to connect with putty?
<ActionParsnip> Pretty much lays it down: http://pastebin.com/f2296d84
<^workman^> nishant: if it's mount now, try running mount at a shell prompt
<Cube``> apocalypt: no how to do that
<mneptok> laeg: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<apocalypt> Cube on windows machine download putty.exe and start
<metalf8801> laeg have you installed the Ubuntu restricted extras?
<nishant_> it says /dev/sdb1 on /media/KINGSTON type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<nishant_> rw means I should be able to read write aint it ?
<apocalypt> Cube enter the IP of the machine + username and password
<bgupta> Is landscape available under a GNU approved free license?
<Cube``> apocalypt: okok one sec
<mneptok> bgupta: not iIRC
<apocalypt> Cube on windows machine u can also try "telnet ip 22" in cmd
<laeg> metalf8801: i'd though so, how do i check?
<alabd> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nishant_> any idea how can I copy a file to my USB stick it says it is mounted read only or something ...but see how it is mounted /dev/sdb1 on /media/KINGSTON type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<Tw33k^> hghgd_:
<Roasted> whats up guys? Anybody playing with gnome shell? Trying to get it installed on 9.04... works on 9.10 but I cant run 9.10 on my pc (9.10 hates my pc)
<Cube``> apocalypt: sorry, but using putty, where do i put in the username and password?
<anom01y> how come when ever I reset alsa (sudo alsa force-reload) my mixer gets all screwed up
<anom01y> ?
<metalf8801> laeg which version of Ubuntu are you using 9.10 or an older version?
<rhorse> nishant_: are you copying to it as root?
<hghgd_> >in irssi it is exec -o yes
<Rajasun> laeg: dpkg-query -W ubuntu-restricted-extras
<anom01y> (ie, the number of channels change, and the PCM volume dissapears as well as quite a few others half the time) ?
<F1nalc0untd0wn> naben guys
<nishant_> no
<^workman^> nishat: ok, you could run "mount  -o rw remount /media/KINGSTON"
<F1nalc0untd0wn> *nabend
<dAlfa89_> Say I wanted to find my wireless device on lspci, which one would it be? All I can find that's network-related is the ethernet controller, which would be the wired connection, right?
<apocalypt> cube if u start putty u will find that on the first window
<nishant_> do I have to do that with sudo ?
<ortsvorsteher> !de | F1nalc0untd0wn
<ubottu> F1nalc0untd0wn: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<anom01y> I have to continue doing sudo alsa force-reload over and over until my mixer has the right number of controls again/..
<F1nalc0untd0wn> thanks
<anom01y> (or reset the computer)
<nishant_> sudo doesnt help
<^workman^> yea
<apocalypt> Cube``: at first the addess below username and password
<ortsvorsteher> is doch klar
<Tw33k^> hey guys can someone with 9.04 and irssi installed confirm something for me?
<adac> I got this message that packages were held back on an upgrade: http://pastie.org/732305 Now I can solve this with a dist-upgrade. I'm wondering: Is it needed to restart ubuntu when packages that are held back were installed with a dist-upgrade?
<dAlfa89_> Tw33k^, yes?
<Tw33k^> anyone here have 9.04 and irssi???
<laeg> metalf8801: 9.10
<matx> sup got_milk
<Cube``> apocalypt: yeah i got hostname and port, then connection type, and the load, save or delete a stored session
<got_milk> sup matx
<Tw33k^> dAlfa89_: /exec -o yes
<laeg> metalf8801: 9.10, just upgraded
<metalf8801> just open Add/remove or Ubuntu software source and past  Ubuntu restricted extras and see if its checked
<^workman^> nishat: ok, you could run "mount  -o rw,remount /media/sd*" whatever your usb drive is...
<Rajasun> laeg: what does dpkg-query -W ubuntu-restricted-extras says?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/gnome-shell-mrw   has a jaunty ppa for it
<Tw33k^> dAlfa89_:??????????
<dAlfa89_> Tw33k^, and what's that supposed to do?
<laeg> metalf8801: Rajasun: dpkg-query -W ubuntu-restricted-extras =>>  ubuntu-restricted-extras36
<Tw33k^> did you run it?
<Tw33k^> from within irssi
<apocalypt> Cube start the session. putty will ask for username and password
<Roasted> actionparsnip - thanks bro
<Tw33k^>  /exec -o yes
<laeg> metalf8801: Rajasun: brb
<laeg> shower
<dAlfa89_> Tw33k^, not until I know what it is.
<Rajasun> laeg: u hv the codecs installed alright
<Tw33k^> it's a automatic y interpreter
<Tw33k^> want to see if it outputs properly
<Cube``> apocalypt: well yeah - when i press open, it says connection refused. i believe it has something to do with my ssh server
<apocalypt> Cube on your Server : ps aux |grep ssh
<apocalypt> u will see if the service is running
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ortsvorsteher> test
<hghgd_> /exec -o yes <- that doesn't seem to work for me
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<got_milk> dAlfa89_: I believe what Tw33k^ was asking you to try is an automatic y interpreter
<gnaster> nyoro~n
<buttons840> what are those pads (similar to a mouse, used for input) which you draw with a pen on a electronic pad...  what are they called?
<gnaster> drawing tablet
<ratbert> !playonlinux
<buttons840> gnaster, know any good ones that ubuntu supports well?
<gnaster> a wacom is fine
<gnaster> buttons840, http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/main
<Rajasun> hmmm another spambot?
<ghostman> lol
<ghostman> you?
<Rajasun> nah hint a nick with YiB in it
<lengend> how do you check how long your computer has been on for? i'm just curious lol
<kostkon> lengend, uptime
<warriorforgod> lengend: uptime
<CShadowRun> lengend: terminal, uptime
<Rajasun> lengend: uptime
<Pici> Rajasun: I've brought it to the attention of freenode staff.
<hennessy> guys, any expert in bl;uetooth headsets?
<Rajasun> Pici: ah thx
<lengend> ok ty
<ckw> With Ubuntu 9.10, any idea why the arrow keys give me funny characters when I am trying to browse a file via less?
<newbbb> hi
<leshaste> how do you find all the installed packages with some string in their name?
<ckw> Down prints "^[0B" to the display, which I can delete
<ckw> but it doesn't actually move my window of view
<Jamed> ckw: which terminal emulator do you use?
<ckw> Bash on gnome-terminal
<Jamed> ckw: i just guessed you terminal doesn support arrow keys, but gnome-terminal does
<hennessy> guys, any expert in bl;uetooth headsets? 3xpls...
<matx> a
<Jamed> ckw: try another keyboard layout maybe
<raghuvansh> Hello.. I have ubuntu installed via wubi.. was working fine till this morning, when i installed some suggested updates.. after a reboot, ubuntu didnt load.. got a grub text interface. can anyone help? i'm a total linux n00b, only been using it for about ten days now..
<trism> leshaste: dpkg -l *pattern* | grep ii
<ckw> leshaste, sudo apt-cache search STRING
<JoeSomebody> Hi, if i want to run an antivirus package in ubuntu 9.10 (for my ntfs and networked drives) which one should i use?
<Jamed> JoeSomebody: clamav
<ssd5>  just now I installed nfs-kernel-server package on ubuntu server 9.10. but now its saying "Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no suppport in current kernel". o/p of uname -a 2.6.31-14-generic-pae. what should I do?
<JoeSomebody> so sudo apt-get install clamav? :)
<alabd> what does rad only mean for a folder ?
<Jamed> JoeSomebody: i guess
<burg> hello. when i try to compile a c++ source using monodevelop, it tells me that i don`t have g++ installed. how do i install it?
<ckw> Jamed, It's a standard keyboard, I used it with 9.04 and it worked
<daftykins> alabd: read only on a folder means you can view the contents but not modify/write/change inside it
<Jamed> ckw: no idea then
<ghostman>  You have been kicked from #gentoo-chat by Monkeh (*trollstick*) You have been kicked from #gentoo-chat by Monkeh (*trollstick*)
<hennessy> guy, can someone direct me2 the right place to deal w bluetooth headsets?
<ghostman>  You have been kicked from #gentoo-chat by Monkeh (*trollstick*)
<hennessy> guys
<hennessy> well
<ghostman> lol
<trism> burg: sudo apt-get install g++
<genii> ghostman: You may soon be kicked from here as well, if you persist
<mneptok> ghostman: do you have anything substative to add to the conversation?
<ghostman> lol
<alabd> daftykins:  no with chmod 400 /folder path folder contents can not be view
<JoeSomebody> i am still new to linux here, does uninstalling packages leave stuff behind like in windows( folders / registry pollution) ?
<olvap> how do i downgrade a specific migration
<olvap> ?
<daftykins> alabd: you need execute on a folder to be able to enter it, so i've heard
<Jamed> JoeSomebody: it dows leave some configs
<Jamed> JoeSomebody: *does
<raghuvansh> hello.. is there an issue with the latest kernel updates? installed them this morning and now grub gives me a text interface and says there's no OS installed.. i'm new to linux.
<nishant_> i inserted my virus usb couple of times into my laptop to create a kapersky rescue disk . is there any thing I should do to check that my computer is not infected or anything ?
<hennessy> guz, any bluetooth expert?
<anon423> hey... i dont know what it is called but i wanna shut it off. this little things in the top right corner, baloontipps or some. how can i do this or what is the correct term to search for in google?
<warriorforgod> anon423: osd-notify
<JoeSomebody>  these configs are inactive though , right?
<anon423> thx
<Jamed> JoeSomebody: yes until you reinstall the package, then they will be used again afaik
<Rajasun> JoeSomebody: the residual configs and cruft can be purged with i.e. sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge && sudo deborphan --guess-data | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge; sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<alabd> daftykins:  and chmod 500 is ok now will that make files in folder read only ?
<leshaste> ckw: that's not right. I want only the installed packages
<leshaste> trism: thanks.. trying it now
<daftykins> alabd: 500 means only root can view methinks, i suggest you google permissions because if you're setting a folder up so other users can read, that's not going to do it
<mrfrank1> any idea why klogd pops up and hogs the cpu until I kill it? Happens once on every boot.
<Jamed> alabd: 400 is readonly for the owner
<Jamed> alabd: oops i mean 500
<alabd> can we see file/folder permission in digit mode like 777 ?
<mneptok> Jamed: you had it right the first time
<djwhiplash> Hey guys, i have a quick question that I'm having a hard time finding an answer regarding licensing of Ubuntu 9.04.... I know it's released under the GPL, but I can't find which GPL version... Is it GPLv3?
<Alan502> Hi :) i was playing with aircrack but now my wireless doesn't work. I cannot activate it from the network manager. Althought, the wired connection still works. How do i enable my wireless again?
<maco> djwhiplash: it depends on the software
<Jamed> mneptok: not for folders there its 500 if you still want to be able to use them
<maco> djwhiplash: some things are gpl2, some gpl3, some mpl...
<daftykins> Alan502: check your wireless interface isn't mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces
<maco> djwhiplash: the kernel, for example, is gpl2, but im sure many of the gnu tools are gpl3
<djwhiplash> ahh alright, that makes sense... thanks :)
<mneptok> Jamed: if you want to be able to open folders, they need the execute bit set. 500 is read/execute. read-only is 400.
<aeon-ltd> Alan502: your wifi card might be stuck in monitor mode
<firefly2> my desktop lost the taskbars - after a crash yesterday - and I dont know how to fix it - I am flying blind right now and barely managed to come here - any hint what to do is highly appreciated (xubuntu 9.04) thx
<daftykins> firefly2: try hitting alt+f2 and typing "gnome-panel" then enter
<Alan502> daftykins, my interface "wlan0" is not mentioned on /etc/network/interfaces
<Jamed> mneptok: right but what but a folder with 400 is useless you cant even list the content
<dare> can anybody recommend a gui startup service manager
<Alan502> aeon-ltd, i think i have already disabled monitor mode, tho let me check...
<daftykins> Alan502: have you restarted since?
<maco> daftykins: alt+f2 box is part of gnome-panel so if its not running, that wont work
<^workman^> dare: gdm?
<daftykins> maco: really? ah ok, could of sworn i did that a bit ago, ah well terminal it is
<dare> ^workman^: to remove services from startup there used to be an admin app called 'services' but removed in karmic
<Pici> !info bum | dare
<ubottu> dare: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<dare> ty
<Alan502> aeon-ltd, disabled, and now restarting; im restarting now daftykins
<phoenixz> What package / program can I use to completely control a desktop of another computer but that can use SSH forwarding?
<daftykins> if they're both Linux based, why not just tunnel VNC or whatever over SSH?
<firefly2> daftykins, says. "failed to run-Failed to execute child process "gnome-panel" (No such file or directory)"
<daftykins> so you did get the dialogue window up with alt+f2, but you have no apps/places/system top bar or taskbar firefly2 ?
<cancelerx> hi guys am planning to set up a local ubuntu repo on a standalone system on our office network .. i need directions on what to install and configure thanks
<Alan502> aeon-ltd, daftykins restarted now, monitor mode disabled and ifconfig up, but still no wireless :( any other ideas?
<firefly2> daftykins, thats right
<Seveas> cancelerx, apt-get install debmirror; man debmirror :)
<jonz_> hello, i'm having serious problems with my ftp client on ubuntu (and not any other machine - like my schools freebsd machine)
<jonz_> it times out after i type 2 or 3 commands
<aeon-ltd> Alan502: restarted what btw the pc or daemon?
<daftykins> firefly2: hmm, do you know if any updates have installed before the crash happened?
<Alan502> aeon-ltd, the pc
<daftykins> or since
<alabd> after chmod 500 dir , ls shows dr-x------  2 alabd alabd 4096 2009-12-07 23:33 . why just x ? should not be xr cause of tthat 5 ?
<jonz_> did anyone have to modify there ftp client (the cli one: /usr/bin/ftp) to use it on ubuntu
<^workman^> Seveas: does apt-mirror work as well?
<dAlfa89_> Say I wanted to find my wireless device on lspci, which one would it be? All I can find that's network-related is the ethernet controller, which would be the wired connection, right?
<daftykins> dAlfa89_: are you diagnosing a non-working one?
<Jamed> alabd: there is r d_r_-x...
<aeon-ltd> Alan502: can you ping anything? test through eth0 aswell
<daftykins> dAlfa89_: pastebin your lspci output and link it here
<Seveas> ^workman^, probably. Never used it myself but it looks very similar to debmirror
<Trizicus> With update-alternatives how do I list what settings I can change?
<^workman^> Seveas: cool ok ty. That's what I was going to use =)
<dAlfa89_> daftykins, it works, I can use iwlist scan and all, but I can't find the device name, pastebinning
<Seveas> Trizicus, ls -la /etc/alternatives
<superpaco> anyone knows why 9.10 is karmanic???
<aeon-ltd> Alan502: are you connected and no internet or no connection?
<firefly2> not between "it works" and "it doesnt", daftykins , i had to reset (no clean shutdown) before this happened
<Trizicus> Seveas: Thanks
<daftykins> dAlfa89_: oh, nothing from "ifconfig -a" ?
<Alan502> through the eth0 yes, aeon-ltd ; it seems that eth0 is working alright but wlan0 is the only one with trouble
<superpaco> anyone knows why 9.10 is karmanic???
<Seveas> superpaco, the name 'Karmic Koala' was decided by Mark Shuttleworth
<Trizicus> Seveas: This helps me a lot :)
<Alan502> aeon-ltd, i am connected through the internet, by the wired interface
<superpaco> Seveas, and what does it means?
<balau> jonz_, if you are connecting with a ftp "active" client, do you have you opened port TCP 20 on the firewall?
<Seveas> superpaco, a Koala with great Karma :)
<^workman^> lol
<superpaco> hooo
<daftykins> firefly2: ok what i'd try personally, is deleting all .gnome* related folders in your user folder and then restarting
<superpaco> :)
<superpaco> thanks
<hennessy> any expert w bluetooth?
<alabd> any opinion ?
<Seveas> !anyone | hennessy
<ubottu> hennessy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> alabd, 500 is rx, so that output looks good
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to install xfce using the command line?
<firefly2> thx daftykins i'll try that - cant get worse anyway :)
<iceroot> mezquitale: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DeeTah> what's the ubuntu way for setting a CTR+ALT+PLUS/MINUS resolution switch between 1024x600 and 800x600?
<hennessy> well, w microphone of bluetooth headset?
<daftykins> firefly2: no problem, let me know how it goes
<mezquitale> iceroot, thanks
<Seveas> alabd, the letters in that line are grouped [flag][rwx][rwx][rwx]
<alabd> Seveas:  output shows x only
<markincius> hallo
<alabd> is it a bug ?
<Seveas> alabd, no, it shows r-x
<iceroot> !de | markincius
<ubottu> markincius: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<alabd> *buge
<DeeTah> i'd also like to set my VGA1 output to always clone the first monitor and restore CRT+ALT+BACKSPACE, it waas cool.
<alabd> dr-x- Seveas
<alabd> that r pertains to dr mean directrory
<Seveas> alabd, the d is for directoty, r-x is for user can read and execute, --- is for group can't do shit, --- means users can't do anything either
<dAlfa89_> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/f6f5e0314
<alabd> Seveas:  to be sure you can test
<Trizicus> I have noticed that my BIND DNS server is not caching anything. Do I need to specify a cache directory/location in options?
<alabd> Seveas: after chmod 500 dir , ls shows dr-x------  2 alabd alabd 4096 2009-12-07 23:33 . why just x ? should not be xr cause of tthat 5 ?
<daftykins> dAlfa89_: looks like the computer you're on is a cheaper one employing a USB wireless controller, try 'lsusb'
<dAlfa89_> daftykins, I might just be missing something massively obvious, but I was just making sure
<Seveas> alabd, go read the ls manpage if you don't belueve me.
<DeeTah> can I safely set my own Xorg.conf or do I have to know anything before?
<alabd> Seveas: drwxr-xr-x 13 alabd alabd 4096 2009-12-07 23:29 ..
<DyGyTyL> iwconfig works wonders too for wireless usb stuff
<alabd> any other opinion ?
<Digitalaxis> Good evening everyone
<Seveas> alabd, that means: d for directory, rwx for read-write-execute and r-x twice for read and execute
<dAlfa89_> daftykins, aha! I assumed since it's a laptop it'd be on lspci, but nonetheless, thanks ever so much  :D
<NarbeH> how can i put Evolution Mail in System Tray?
<daftykins> :) no problem
<daftykins> does it show?
<maco> NarbeH: you dont. and its not a tray, its a notification area. it just shows notifications
<Shurakai> hi guys
<dAlfa89_> daftykins, it does, Realtek, should've just guessed ;D
<NarbeH> maco: when i close it, no notifications are showing.
<daftykins> =] cool
<alabd> Seveas:  you are right thanks
<maco> NarbeH: aye, it cant check for mail while closed
<NarbeH> maco: so i want the window closed
<maco> NarbeH: just minimize it, or put it on another workspace
<NarbeH> maco: oh
<NarbeH> maco: btw
<NarbeH> maco: why the sync is very slow?
<Shurakai> I've got a question - I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and occasionally, my Gnome turns to ignore left clicks. After restarting gdm it works as expected again, but that kinda sucks. Does anyone have a solution?
<NarbeH> maco: i mean the speed.
<maco> NarbeH: no idea
<NarbeH> maco: maybe i'm using SSL ?
<ronin_> good evening everyone
<trism> NarbeH: you could try the mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution packages
<Shurakai> (right clicks still work as expected!)
<maco> NarbeH: i dont know. i dont use gnome, and i dont remember how evolution was, but i did use ssl too
<Seveas> !pm | hennessy
<ubottu> hennessy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<NarbeH> trism: but i really like evolution
<Leoneof`> i've wlan0 and wlan1, is there are good gui software for wireless? wlan0 for home network, and wlan1 for external network
<NarbeH> maco: ok. thq for helping :)
<maco> NarbeH: i think trism is saying there are tools to notify you of new mail while evolution is closed
<hghgd_> Leoneof`: wicd is good
<Seveas> Shurakai, not a solution but a possible workaround: if it happens again open a terminal and do: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Alan502> Hi :) i was playing with aircrack but now my wireless doesn't work. I cannot activate it from the network manager. Althought, the wired connection still works. How do i enable my wireless again?
<hghgd_> has gui and curses uis
<ronin_> can you hear me
<Trizicus> I have noticed that my BIND DNS server is not caching anything. Do I need to specify a cache directory/location in options?
<maco> ronin_: aye
<NarbeH> maco: trism : yes i tried them. thanks for helping me. bye
<Seveas> Shurakai, if that workaround works, file a bug saying that the mousedriver is broken for you and include as much information as you can :)
<Leoneof`> hghgd_: wicd is the best, but it is for one wireless, i want to run two wireless at the same time
<ronin_> i am fresh meet i dont now aye
<daftykins> Trizicus: in my experience BIND will just work once you turn on cacheing
<Trizicus> daftykins: I dont know how to do that :P
<hghgd_> it's for one only? oh didn#t know that
<ronin_> same to
<ronin_> :D
<Leoneof`> hghgd_: yes it is for me :(
<hennessy> say seveas:, sry i'm new for irc
<Leoneof`> oops
<daftykins> Trizicus: oh i see, look up the docs on the site then, i'm not sure off hand
<Leoneof`> hghgd_: yes it is for ONE :(
<DyGyTyL> doesnt that leave u open to pandora's box by having two wi nics up
<Seveas> hennessy, np, just ask your question in here and if someone has an answer they'll say so :)
<hennessy> sok
<daftykins> Leoneof`: what do you want to graphically configure on wireless interfaces?
<daftykins> +2
<Ripp_> It appears I have both the server kernel and the generic-pae kernel installed...yet grub boots generic-pae by default. Is there any way to make the server kernel the default (and preferably, remove the generic-pae one)?
<SIM_EU> hi
<SIM_EU> anyone help wit connecting pc to TV thru s-video ?
<iceroot> Ripp_: edit grub-menu
<hennessy> so, i've have buetooth sound working, but there is no microphone to be set. Can anyone help w it?
<Ripp_> Alright, i'll google that
<theicyj> SIM_EU: What kind of video card are you using>
<Leoneof`> daftykins: wlan0 to connect to local network...and wlan1 for external network, i prefer gui coz it is easy to configure, i hate terminal
<Seveas> Ripp_, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot the other one as default. Reboot to boot into it, then remove the package for the other kernel.
<SIM_EU> theicyi nvidia
<badp> Hello.Is JeOs dead or is it just made for LTS versions of Ubuntu?
<Yos> Anyone have any idea how I can have 7Gb left on a thumb drive but every small file that I try to copy to it, I get error: not enough space left on device?
<theicyj> SIM_EU: did you install the nvidia-drivers?
<SIM_EU> theicyi yes
<SIM_EU> theicyi NVIDIA X Server Settings
<daftykins> Leoneof`: ah, i know CLI only i'm afraid
<Seveas> Yos, possible reason: filesystem messed up because you unplugged it without unmounting.
<Seveas> Yos, unmount it and run fsck on it.
<Leoneof`> daftykins: oh :(
<theicyj> SIM_EU: Does the display show up in the Nvidia settings manager?
<hanosha> hello how to install beryl
<Seveas> Yos, or reformat it
<dAlfa89_> !beryl | hanosha
<hanosha> pls help
<ubottu> hanosha: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Yos> Seveas, how do I run fsck on it ?
<SIM_EU> theicyi it shows the TV yes i enable it but nothing happens on the TV
<Seveas> Yos, fsck /dev/yourusbdiskhere
<hanosha> so how i got it now
<hanosha> how i will get it
<Shurakai> Seveas you made my day
<Shurakai> it works :)
<daftykins> hanosha: what ubuntu version are you in?
<iceroot> hanosha: please use one line for a detailed question
<laeg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Seveas> Shurakai, excellent :)
<hanosha> 2.4.1
<Shurakai> i was actually thinking about reloading the mouse driver but i was looking somewhere at usb*
<daftykins> that's not an ubuntu version
<theicyj> SIM_EU:  Did you try changing NVIDIA drivers to the latest?  If I recall, there were two restricted drivers available, and an older one was used by default.  Did you try the newer one?
<Shurakai> but i actually don't know what i do when it happens, so how could i provide information on this?
<SIM_EU> theicyi where do i see that ?
<Cube``> hey
<^workman^> hanosha: click "system->preferences->appearance" then click the tab "visual Effects"
<theicyj> SIM_EU:  System -> Administration - > Hardware drivers
<SIM_EU> theicyi only shows version 185(recomended) wich i have installed and then version 173
<Subby> hi, is there a tiny picture viewer? eye of gnome doesnt recognize if a picture file that is opened changes
<Cube``> hey guys listen: finch is pidgin (libpurple) but text. i want to be able to access the finch running on my computer1 from computer2, and by access i mean that i want to be able to use computer1, type a message, then go to computer2 and have exactly the same terminal screen in front of me, and type message two. i tried it with ssh, but when starting finch on computer2, it starts a COMPLETELY NEW INSTANCE. that's not what i want. any ideas?
<Shurakai> Seveas, if I want to file this problem, what information do I need to include? I really don't know when this problem occurs
<Roasted> Question - In Dolphin within KDE, I have advanced permissions options, like the ability to set the GID of the folder. Is there anyway I can do that in Nautilus?
<Shurakai> Roasted, without sudo'ing?
<daftykins> Cube``: you want to be able to chat to someone else using the same program? may i ask why you can't use another solution?
<theicyj> SIM_EU:  Maybe try running sudo nvidia-settings
<Alan502> Hi :) i was playing with aircrack but now my wireless doesn't work. I cannot activate it from the network manager. Althought, the wired connection still works. How do i enable my wireless again?
<Roasted> shurakai - dolphin does it without sudoing - I assume nautilus could to... if the option is there.
<Seveas> Shurakai, exact symptomps, the workaround used, make and model of the hardware, lsusb output (if it's a usb mouse), relevant lines from /var/log/{messages,syslog} and dmesg
<leaf-sheep> Cube``: You want screen, me think. (or byobu)
<Cube``> daftykins: no. it's more like vnc what i want, but its all just text, just a terminal, so i dont want any full-blown vnc stuff
<ronin_> guys where to find can office 2007
<Cube``> leaf-sheep: yeah somebody told me screen might be the solution! but what should i type where?
<daftykins> Cube``: what's the ultimate goal though, what do you want to achieve?
<maco> ronin_: im sure you can buy it in your local computer or office supply shop
<Roasted> shurakai - I do have to be owner of the folder in dolphin to do it without sudo though. I was just hoping I could integrate advanced options within nautilus.
<leaf-sheep> ronin_: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx
<Seveas> ronin_, any decent computer store.
<theicyj> SIM_EU: another suggestiong would be to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Yos> Seveas, looks like I have to format it...how to do that
<Seveas> Yos, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/yourusbdrivehere
<SIM_EU> theicyi didn't work
<leaf-sheep> Cube``: Mmm. Start a screen by typing screen (or byobu). You will need to learn few screen commands.
<franc> clear
<Seveas> Yos, make sure you get the devicepath right or you'll wipe something you don't want to wipe :)
<Alan502> Any kde docks recommended? im looking for something similar to "stardock" in windows
<ronin_> yes microsoft thanx
<Cube``> leaf-sheep: ok done
<Yos> Seveas, how can I know what is my usb device in /dev ?
<leaf-sheep> Cube``: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi#learning_screen
<^workman^> Yos, double check your device with "fdisk -l". look for your USB drive
<theicyj> SIM_EU:  So the screen shows up, but when you enable it and apply, you have no picture?  Are you trying twinview mode?
<superpaco> any know if firefox portable can be installed on Ubuntu 9.10???
<daftykins> Yos: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Yos> Thanks
<duffydack> or type mount
<hanosha> hello
<^workman^> !hi | hanosha
<Cube``> leaf-sheep: hmm.. but which exactly is the one i need?
<hanosha> how can i install beryl in ubuntu 9.10
<duffydack> oh, you're formatting it, so its not mounted..oops
<ubottu> hanosha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Shurakai> Seveas, thanks for your help, it's really appreciated
<anli_> When I have added myself to a group, do I need to logout and login to make the settings effective?
<superpaco> any know if firefox portable can be installed on Ubuntu 9.10???
<Alan502> i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unkonw errror 132" when i try to "ifconfig wlan0 up" what can be wrong?
<leaf-sheep> Cube``: It is great if you're copying stuffs or format in screen instead of the terminal (or ssh) because if you log out in ssh or close the terminal, the programs close. :(
<guntbert> superpaco: the "portable apps" are windows only - as far as  I know
<Shurakai> Roasted, I don't know, didn't use that feature until now.
<SIM_EU> theicyi the screen shows up, i enable and apply and it takes efect on the pc but on the TV is just black like before
<superpaco> yes it looks like
<superpaco> :(
<leaf-sheep> Cube``: byobu is same as screen.  It recently renamed itself to byobu to disassociate itself from screen, me think.
<theicyj> SIM_EU: stupid question, but is the TV set to the correct input?
<magpie> Hi folks, Ubuntu newbie here _ downloaded a couple of games via the Synaptic Download manager but they have not appeared in the applications/games folder. Where would they be?
<superpaco> why people does not think on the biggest open source  comunity ???????
<trism> Cube``: you can do byobu (or screen) -x to attach to an already running session, so if I start screen on computer one, and ssh in from computer two, I can attach to the attached screen with byobu -x
<leaf-sheep> Cube``: sudo aptitude install byobu ; try "screen"  If that does not work, then "byobu"
<Seveas> magpie, if they are console games they will not appear in there
<Cube``> trism: how do i attach!
<ronin_> hey guys how many office 2007 to your country
<SIM_EU> theicyi its on the scart and the TV on AV mode, i dont think thats the problem
<^workman^> trism: don't forget screen -list to find the number =)
<maco> superpaco: you can just download a statically compiled firefox for linux from the firefox website and put it on a flash drive
<magpie> Hi Seveas - console games? Would I need an emulator?
<pcbuilder97> i need some help finding some compiz plugins.  can sombody help?
<maco> superpaco: untar it, then run the firefox executable thats inside it
<Seveas> magpie, sorry, I meant text console or text terminal.
<Alan502> :sigh_
<Seveas> magpie, which games did you install?
<Alan502> please help! ii get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unkonw errror 132" when i try to "ifconfig wlan0 up" what can be wrong?
<anli_> it would be nice if I could add myself to a group and not have to logout and login, but thats not possible, is it?
<magpie> So how do I get them to work, these are graphic games, must I run them via the terminal?
<hanosha> pls help me guys
<superpaco> any other browser that runns good on ubuntu besides firefox??
<trism> ^workman^: good point, although with only a single instance, byobu -x will attach to that instance
<leaf-sheep> Cube``: Read the tutorial link I posted recently.  It cover the basic tutorial on screen. "screen -raAd"
<magpie> draughts
<hanosha> how to install the beryl in ubuntu 9.10 :S ?
<dogmatic69> hi all... im looking at moving from m$ to ubuntu. but dont wanna miss my m$ appz. how hard is it to get them running in ubuntu? ive heard about wine.
<dAlfa89_> superpaco, Opera
<Seveas> Alan502, an unknown error is happening. Which is pretty much the worst kind of error as it gives you no information about what is happening :(
<^workman^> trism: oh cool.... did not know. Will have to check byobu out
<superpaco> and it runs flash player as well???
<Cube``> trism: OH MAN
<Seveas> hanosha, you don't. As explained beryl no longer exists
<Cube``> trism: exactly what i wanted
<Seveas> !beryl | hanosha
<ubottu> hanosha: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<superpaco> dAlfa89_, I can see videos on it??
<pcbuilder97> i have all the compiz plug ins that i can find and even the unsupprted ones from synaptic. but thare are three effects that i see in demos that i cant find anywares
<hanosha> ubottu so how i can get it :S where to find it :S
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duffydack> hanosha, do you mean emerald?
<dAlfa89_> superpaco, I don't see why not
<adam___> if i have a process that writes to a pid file, how do i kill it using the pid file?
<superpaco> ok
<Alan502> Seveas, i lost my wireless after playing with aircrack :(
<hanosha> its call emerald ? i dont know
<Seveas> magpie, there is no game called draughts in ubuntu
<superpaco> let me check that dAlfa89_
<Seveas> Alan502, reboot didn't help?
<magpie> Hang on, let me check Seveas thanks
<Gadu> Is there a way to put the close tab buttons in nautilus on the left side of the tab instead of right?
<DyGyTyL> wuts it say when u /etc/init.d/networking restart? failing somewhere?
<hanosha> duffydack what the emerald ?
<magpie> hmmm, locked me out of the system menu, need to log off here
<Seveas> Gadu, I don't think there is a way, other than hacking the source :)
<Alan502> Seveas, nope
<hanosha> pls the beryl guys :S how i get it
<Gadu> I see, better get to it then. thanks for your help
<anli_> Is there a way to let the file browser show files in the same way in every folder?
<anli_> :)
<Alan502> Seveas, i have already restarted and disabled monitor mode
<hanosha> duffydack pls the beryl man how i get it
<DyGyTyL> i have no idea what it is but dood said 3 times that it merged try getting the compiz fusion and tinkering with that i would imagine :P
<apocalypt> anli_: i guess through the options of the filebrowser
<Seveas> Alan502, what kind of wireless card/chip is it?
<osmosis_> how do I determine what package owns a installed file?
<anli_> I also guess that...
<Seveas> osmosis_, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<^workman^> hanosha: beryl is now compiz-fusion. It's already installed in ubuntu. Go to your Syste->Perferences->Appearance and click the "Visual" tab
<hanosha> how to get the emerald ?
<Cube``> trism: thank you so much. it was the multi display option of screen that i was looking for
<Gadu> anli_ did you set the preferences in view to your desired view?
<Cube``> awesoem guys
<Alan502> Seveas, its a built in wireless card, linux mobile motherboard
<hanosha> ^workman^ extra ?
<Alan502> Seveas, sorry not linux, intel
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<^workman^> hanosha: more options....
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<magpie> Seveas - it's called kcheckers
<hanosha> there is no more option
<hanosha> ^workman^ there is no buttom for options
<rosco_y> can anyone suggest an easy way to connect to the scanner on my all-in-one printer?
<mheg> is there any way I can create a link so that when I delete the link it deletes the files it links to too? and If I copy the link it copies the files to?
<theicyj> SIM_EU: Looks like you are not alone,  I would watch this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931647&highlight=nvidia+s-video
<hanosha> ^workman^ ?
<Seveas> magpie, ah, that's a KDE game. For reasons I do not agree with it was decided not to show some KDE applications in the gnome menu and vice versa
<^workman^> hanosha:  oh... yea, bummer
<^workman^> I just tried it...
<Alan502> Seveas, still here
<magpie> How do I run it then, Seveas?
<^workman^> hanosha: 1 sec
<osmosis_> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> magpie, from the alt+f2 dialog or the terminal. You should also be able to make it visible if you rightclick on 'Applications' and click 'edit menus'
<Alan502> Seveas, i just noticed that my wireless does not work in ANY of my linux distributions installed, just windows!
<Alan502> Seveas, could it be a kernel problem?
<ED__> any suggestions for IRC client , mp3 player client and um something else ?
<Seveas> Alan502, a quick google doesn't show anything promising
<iceroot> what shell is ubuntu using with /bin/sh? is it bash or dash?
<^workman^> hanosha: I think if you install compiz-fusion your kinda on your own there...
<Seveas> Alan502, so I'm afraid I won't be able to help you any further, sorry
<trism> iceroot: dash according to readlink /bin/sh
<Seveas> iceroot, dash
<genii> iceroot: ls -l /bin/sh   may tell you
<hanosha> ^workman^ compiz-fusion ?
<hanosha> 1 sec
<iceroot> genii: to easy :) thx
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<iceroot> trism: Seveas thx
<Frozenball> -[ DCC send request from (glunteebelp)/(0.0.0.0) received. Trying to get ("Kneeglemi")/(0B) through port (0)... ]-
<iceroot> !dcc | Frozenball
<ubottu> Frozenball: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<nalioth> Frozenball: why are you repeating what just happened in here?
<AmokPaule> Hello, is the some sort of an ubuntu for mobile phones?
<maco> nalioth: i assume asking what that error thing is?
<Seveas> Frozenball, script kiddie scripts are not really welcome here. Disable that crap please.
<kamola> tto
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<joens> AmokPaule: probably not. Maybe android?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Frozenball> Seveas, what crap?
<Seveas> Frozenball, the 'DCC get received' nonsense
<Alan502> testing testing
<luist> hey... how do i make emerald my default window decorator?
<AmokPaule> joens ty will try that
<Frozenball> Seveas, I can style my IRC client the way I like can I?
<nalioth> Frozenball: not if it affects other users, no
<Seveas> Frozenball, sure, just don't spam channels with that crap and you can do whatever you want
<aar> Hi, I've got a bunch of files and a few subdirectories in the same directory. What would be the most efficient way of doing a chmod -x whilst excluding all subdirectories?
<magpie> Seveas, can't see kcheckers. I think I'll just delete it, not important and I don't want to keep useless files. Thanks for your help
<Frozenball> I spammed it here as I noticed that the guy who sent the DCC request was here
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bsims> hehe I am using wirc so let me know if it breaks
<Sacho> aar: chmod *?
<trism> aar: use find -type f, so something like find . -type f -exec chmod -x {}+
<Otak-au-tac> Hi all !
<hanosha> Reading package lists... Done
<hanosha> Building dependency tree
<hanosha> Reading state information... Done
<hanosha> E: Couldn't find package compiz-fusion
<Sacho> what does chmod -x do?
<hanosha> how i can do this problem ?
<iceroot> Sacho: makes a file executable
<Beezie> aar, chmod +x * (I think)
<Seveas> Sacho, makes files not executable and directories not available
<Yos> Seveas, I keep getting this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/336813/
<Flannel> hanosha: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Sacho> oh duh
<Sacho> *facepalm*
<iceroot> Sacho: ah sorry, it was - not +
<portn0k> Sacho: -x makes it un-executeable.
<Seveas> Yos, that means sdc is wrong :)
<Beezie> errr +x
<hanosha> Flannel 9.10
<Yos> Nope, it is correct
<Seveas> Yos, mkfs disagrees :)
<aar> Beezie, Sacho the * affects the subdirectories too (which I want to exclude)
<Flannel> hanosha: You're looking for just plain "compiz", but that's also already installed.  You need to install the settings manager to configure it, compizconfig-settings-manager
<aar> trism, I tried your command, but it says that -exec is missing a parameter
<Forek> hi , need some help with my cd burner ..  i need to burn a data CD at max 8x  speed but in k3b , brasero and  xfburn i can only choose x16 and up. any sugestions to solve this ?
<joens> Yos: Wouldn't you have to partition the device?
<trism> aar: sorry, I think there should be a space between {} and +
<weq> hi I'm having troubles installing Ubuntu 9.10 desktop on my pc. I have 2x74GB raptor disk but the installer wants to use the nvidia controller on the MB to raid them. Except for I have windows on one disk and want ubuntu on another.
<hanosha> compizconfig-settings-manager how i can get in to it :S ?
<aar> trism: genius, thanks!
<damjanzg> I am shamed to ask this but I will. I installed another OS (they call it windows7) beside ubuntu. But when I reboot the grub cant see it, what can I do to grub see it?
<hanosha> Flannel compizconfig-settings-manager how i can get in to it  ?
<BlackFate> damjanzg, 9.10?
<aar> damjanzg, you need to reset grub with a live cd
<damjanzg> yes
<^workman^> Yos: you can't mkfs on a raw disk. it has to have a partition.
<Flannel> hanosha: Did you install it? (sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager) after you install it, It sits under System > Preferences, but I'm not sure of the exact menu entry, It should say compiz and settings if I remember properly
<BlackFate> damjanzg, why dont you try .. sudo update-grub and see if it adds any entry for windows
<damjanzg> I will try
<aar> damjanzg, check this URL out for instructions:
<Yos> ^workman^, I'm trying to format a thumb drive...no partitions
<aar> damjanzg,  http://remmirath-en.blogspot.com/2007/10/linux-how-to-reset-grub-mbr.html
<joens> are there any repositories available with debug enabled kernels?
<_CommandeR_> is there a need to defrag ext4?
<apocalypt> damaltor: this should be enough without reinstall grub http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Seveas> _CommandeR_, not really
<^workman^> Yos: yes I understand. but the drive has to have a partition to format. so run fdisk /dev/sdc, n, 1 p, "hit enter 2x", press w. then mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<Beezie> aar, doesn'y 9.10 use grub2?
<_CommandeR_> Seveas, but if i have ntfs partitions is there any app to defrag them ?
<damjanzg> I think that sudo update-grub worked. Tnx. I am going to try reboot. Dont wory I will not stay on win:)
<_CommandeR_> or do i need to boot into windows?
<weq> I'm having troubles installing ubuntu to sda. I have xp already installed on sdb. When I get to the partition step sda aren't a viable option. No disks are listed.
<Seveas> _CommandeR_, windows it is
<^workman^> Yos: or even easier... click System->Administrion->Disk Utility
<vik> I am using rt73usb driver for my wireless adapter. How to switch to ndiswrapper (I have all installed) thanks
<PeturI> Hello, anyone knows of an MSN client which can PGP crypt\decrypt the chat?
<joens> weq: check dmesg for any relevant messages
<Beezie> PeturI, http://pidgin-encrypt.sourceforge.net/FAQ.php
<Forek>  need some help with my cd burner ..  i need to burn a data CD at max 8x  speed but in k3b , brasero and  xfburn i can only choose x16 and up. any sugestions to solve this ?
<aouaou> yooo
<BlackFate> ...
<apocalypt> i guess weq needs a running ubuntu u use dmesg
<apocalypt> or not?
<weq> joens: not sure what to look at. I'm currently on the machine in ubuntu live.
<BlackFate> !offtopic | aouaou
<ubottu> aouaou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aar> Beezie, he didn't say which version he was using. Anyway, too laye now -- he's left.
<weq> I've been able to format the partitions manually with cfdisk
<Beezie> heh
<apocalypt> weq wat u see if u type fdisk -l
<Beezie> aar,  i finally found a good intro to grub2. gona read it tonite at work :)
<apocalypt> weq is there your harddrive?
<Teleken> hey can anyone in here help me figure out why my 4GB of ram isn't detected with Ubuntu Server 9 x64 (yes, the 64-bit version is installed!) ... I only see 3.2GB of ram like it was a 32-bit system :(
<aar> Beezie, I could do with some of that info -- is it a URL?
<aouaou> Teleken: probably you do not have a 64bit system then
<iceroot> Teleken: bios detecting 4gb?
<aouaou> Teleken: run uname -a
<aouaou> and paste it here
<noise_> how can i compile a C++ program in linux,?
<weq> http://pastebin.org/61930 <- fdisk -l
<^workman^> Teleken: bad memory stick?
<Teleken> Bios detecting 4GB, windows detects 4GB, uname-a reports "Linux phalanx 2.6.31-14-server #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:07:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Seveas> noise_, with g++
<armornick> noise_: programmer or user?
<Seveas> !compiling | noise_
<noise_> g++
<ubottu> noise_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<noise_> in C i use: gcc -o xxx.c xxx
<DyGyTyL> in win xp i know i had to edit teh PAE in the boot for it to see more than 4gb on my 64b might be something similar in *nix
<joens> noise_: iirc the package build-essential includes g++. g++ 1.c 2.c -o out
<^workman^> weq: what partition are you trying to format?
<aouaou> :D
<Seveas> noise_, no you don't. You're mixing source and target there :
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<aouaou> :D
<aouaou> wtf
<aouaou> :D
<armornick> wow
<dAlfa89_> Anontalk? Damn..
<BlackPho> Hello
<aouaou> lol
<apocalypt> weq: u want to install ubuntu to sda2 ?
<apocalypt> weq start Ubuntu installation from cd and at the partitioning point choose manually
<zaggynl> I like how he provided  email, phone and address.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Teleken> So my bios detects 4GB, windows detects 4GB, uname-a reports "Linux phalanx 2.6.31-14-server #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:07:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<apocalypt> there u can choose the sda
<weq> apocalypt: no disks are listed in the parition step.
<_CommandeR_> is there any new grub version for ubuntu or is the beta 4 the latest one ?
<vik> how to remove rt73usb (or stop using it) and how to start using ndiswrapper? thanks
<DyGyTyL> im getting non-system disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready after a "successful" fresh ubuntu install. i assume its a grep issue but don't know how to troubleshoot it pls help
<apocalypt> weq did u connect both drives under windows with softwareraid?
<weq> no
<weq> I had only one disk connected when I installed windows.
<weq> then connected the other to install ubuntu to it.
<kostkon> hi mr aouaou
<Seveas> Teleken, http://www.dansdata.com/askdan00015.htm <-- look for the memory remapping thing in your bios and change it
<DyGyTyL> grub * rather
<aouaou> hello mr roboto
<apocalypt> weq can u see this drive under windows management?
<aouaou> kostkon: how from here morning morning?
<kostkon> aouaou, morning? what the... ok. c ya. bye
<weq> apocalypt: haven't booted up with it during windows. But the disks works, disk checked and everything. I can see them both fine with the ubuntu live cd.
<aouaou> koston dont u leave me
<Leoneof`> i've wlan0 and wlan1, so wlan0 is for home network, and wlan1 for external network, is there are good gui software for wireless that can run both of them?
<aouaou> listening to: Our Break by Poxy Music
<Seveas> aouaou, no music scripts in here..
<kostkon> !ot | aouaou
<ubottu> aouaou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<javabean73> vik, to stop using a module add it to the blacklist (/etc/modprobe.d)
<aouaou> hehehe nice to mention that, lets get in there
<apocalypt> weq u sure u can't see it while u install ubuntu? may above the  text window? maybe there u can choose sda?
<Beezie> Leoneof`, i dont know exactly what your intentions are but you should check out wicd
<enherit> does Empathy in Jaunty support video chat?
<ipatrol> How can I create a device-like file with special behaviors?
<Leoneof`> Beezie: wicd can work for one wireless, i want for two wireless
<weq> apocalypt:  when I start the install in live mode I get a minimized version of the installer. And when I get to the partition step it is basically no info at all.
<vik> javabean73, As I pretty new here, I do not know how to do that. btw, If it will be working, how could I switch back?
<hdtdi> hello can someone tells me what does hdtdi@SocialEvil:~$ ssh 94.236.147.89 -p 2222
<hdtdi> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<hdtdi>  means ?
<Beezie> Leoneof`, sorry i assumed it could handle two
<Seveas> ipatrol, depends on the behavior you want. Maybe a FIFO will do, maybe you'll have to write a kernel module :)
<ipatrol> what's a FIFO?
<apocalypt> start the install from CD not from live enviroment
<mheg> is there any way to remove all hardlinks to a certain file if I delete one?
<Seveas> ipatrol, a file that behaves like a pipe
<Leoneof`> Beezie: if you know any software can handle two wireless, just let me know please ^_^
<weq> apocalypt: doesn't matter where I start it from, still shows the same information
<tsimpson> hdtdi: ssh is a tool to remotely login to another system, that commands attempts to connect to the IP on port 2222 and login with the user "hdtdi"
<Seveas> ipatrol, what is it you want the file to behave like?
<Beezie> Leoneof`, np im curious myself :)
<weq> apocalypt: but just to do exactly what u say gimmie a minute.
<tsimpson> hdtdi: the error is probably due to the remote server rejecting your authentication
<Seveas> hdtdi, it means whatever listens on port 2222 there closes the connection before you have authenticated yourself. Are you sure it is an SSHD that is listening there?
<javabean73> vik, easiest way is to open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf with a text-editor and add a line 'blacklist rt73usb' (without quotes)
<hdtdi> Seveas, the deal is that i have vista with virtualbox and i think i was manage to redirect port 2222 from vista to port 22 on ubuntu..
<apocalypt> try it weq. start from cd directly the install. at the point partitioning choose manually. look everywhere for the free harddrive. maybe it isn't labled as sda
<vik> javabean73, how should I start using ndiswrapper driver?
<caper> hello, was wondering if anyone can give me insight on why my unbuntu installation is failing.  acer aspire m5641 tower.  Mouse is not functional during installation (tried 4 different mice) and then I have to click forward but can't.  And at that point keyboard seems non-responsive.
<weq-> it is the only 2 disks I have in my pc atm. And sdb has the ntfs partitions.
<javabean73> vik, sorry have no experience with ndiswrapper
<Seveas> caper, could be a busted CD.
<caper> i've downloaded and burned a few times
<apocalypt> weq-: if it doesn't work try to connect the new HDD to the SATA 1 and the Windows to SATA2
<weq> I suspect that it might the onboard controller trolling ubuntu installer
<weq> it's a nforce something something chipset.
<_CommandeR_> caper, do you have usb legancy enabled?
<unimatrix> does anyone know how the transfer speed with bittorrent is determined? (please /msg me, i realize this is offtopic)
<apocalypt> weq yeah the controller could be an issue
<caper> _CommandeR_, usb legacy support is enabled
<apocalypt> weq drives running in single mode?
<vik> javabean73, ok, where should I add a line to that file, It has lots of lines there?
<ipatrol_> Say I wanted to create a file called /dev/randbool that upon reading gives an arbritrary number of bites from the program /bin/randbool
<weq> apocalypt: sorry now I remember why I can't see any disks at all. I had enabled nodmraid thingy.
<weq> yeah the disks aren't raided or anything.
<weq> no hw raid. they aren't plugged into the sil3132 controller.
<thiblahute> Hi, I have this notebook, http://www.archos.com/products/nb/archos_10/index.html?country=fr&lang=fr which has an integrated webcam, but I can't get it workin. I pasted various ls(usb-...) here http://pastebin.com/m43665284
<Tiders> Is there a vent client for ubuntu
<weq> Tiders: ventrilo.com I guess.
<_CommandeR_> caper, and still the same, mouse problems etc. Are you sure they work as they should in other OS that its not a hardware problem ?
<thiblahute> But it actually dosn't help me. ANyone can help me please?
<ipatrol_> what's a .sock file?
<Tiders> weq, I didnt see one there
<ZykoticK9> Tiders, no native vent - push to talk doesn't work with Vent/wine FYI
<javabean73> vik, I would put it at the end but doesn't really matter. after this you should reboot
<^workman^> Tiders: try http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<apocalypt> weq: where u did u enable that function?
<apocalypt> bios?
<vik> javabean73, thanks
<weq> f6 when the cd asks if I wanna install
<apocalypt> ok
<caper> the mice work fine.  win7 is installed on it and mouse works in that and works on other computers.
<weq> now I'm regular install mode no extra thingy
<javabean73> vik, np :)
<apocalypt> yeah weq that should work
<Beezie> Leoneof`, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943269
<apocalypt> that was a point i missed weq hehehe
<weq> and now it wants me to install to nvidia_bbhehccf 148,7GB striped.
<ipatrol_> what's a .sock file?
<_CommandeR_> caper, does the keyboard when launching the cd from boot?
<Seveas> ipatrol_, /dev/urandom may be what u need here :)
<weq> I choose manual
<ipatrol_> Seveas: The question was hypothetical
<weq> and it sets up my discs as /dev/mapper/nvidia... etc
<hdtdi> Seveas, i got it .. i got the wrong port in the ssh config :) but now i manage to connect thanks
<_CommandeR_> caper, Does the keyboard work during boot of the cd. *
<caper> _CommandeR_, the keyboard initially works as i'm able to select install ubuntu
<weq> I thought that would it would LVM my disks and use both?
<ipatrol_> I just want to make a dev-style file
<_CommandeR_> caper, does it work smooth etc, no hitches or not responding to keystrokes ?
<weq> or can I safely choose the free space there without it touch the filesystem om /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbhehccf1?
<KismetGFX> hey i got d/c'd sry if this is a repeat. non system disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready upon reboot after a fresh ubuntu install. i assume this is related to grub but can't figure out how to fix it. pls help
<_CommandeR_> caper, go down the menu and check the cd for issues.
<apocalypt> under manually partitioning if there is a free disk u can choose this disk for creating the swap and the ext4 partition
<caper> _CommandeR_, no hitches but really only doing down arrow and enter and such.  If I attempt to boot off the cd into the temp ubuntu installation the keyboard and mouse won't work there.  But, it's not frozen since clock works and after a min a h/w driver message comes up
<weq> they aren't labeled as disks normally are /dev/sdX etc.
<weq> they are labeled as /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbhehcfX
<apocalypt> but there are two?
<ipatrol_> what happens if you try to open /dev/zero ?
<caper> _CommandeR_, going through disc integrity now.
<weq> /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbhehcf is listed as a parent for the nvidia_bbhehcf1,5,6
<_CommandeR_> caper, ok
<weq> 1 = windows, 5 ext I selected mounted as /, and 6 as swap.
<weq> trying this just to see what happends. been struggling with this for days now.
<apocalypt> make swap before. i could better
<apocalypt> swap on 5 and ext on 6
<CyberGabber> caper: Does mouse / keyboard fully function when booted from 'LIVE'-cd option?
<weq> I don't understand why ubuntu are so determined to use the /dev/mapper instead of regular /dev/sda
<caper> _CommandeR_, no errors found but it says press any key to reboot and keyboard non functional.
<_CommandeR_> caper, odd
<weq> wonering how grub will act with the /dev/mapper and /boot etc.
<weq> wondering*
<caper> CyberGabber, mouse/keyboard are non functional if I boot to "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer"
<ActionParsnip> caper: try adding the boot option: i8042.reset
<caper> ActionParsnip, hmm how would I go about doing that?
<weq> apocalypt: earlier I tried installed ubuntu striped on my 2x74GB and with the "use the entire disk" option and then grub failed on boot with error 2.
<caper> nm, trying
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | caper
<ubottu> caper: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mheg> if anyone has answer to this id very much appreciate it :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8458162#post8458162
<weq> are there anyway to disable lvm for the ubuntu 9.10 installer?
<CyberGabber> caper: Maybe this could put you in the right direction...http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com/msg98953.html
<apocalypt> grub must be written in first 1024 sectors of a disk i guess
<weq> so why does it insist the raid my discs? I don't have an option to NOT use that.
<ActionParsnip> weq: is raid enabled in the BIOS?
<apocalypt> weq in bios?
<caper> ActionParsenip adding that option didn't work
<weq> ActionParsnip: no.
<weq> apocalypt: no
<apocalypt> maybe u should use jbod
<weq> there is no hw raidø.
<weq> -ø
<apocalypt> weq just a normal sata controller?
<weq> abit aw8d I think.
<weq> just regular onboard sata controller they are connected to now.
<Schroeder__> Does anyone have any information regarding setting higher resolutions of displays than is shown in display prefs ?
<weq> I got 6 sata ports, 4 regular and 2 that are connected to the raid controller. they are not connected to either of the ports.
<apocalypt> weq maybe that is the crux. i guess has issues with onboard controller. maybe
<apocalypt> +Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Schroeder__, have you installed the driver for your graphics card?  nvidia / ati / etc...
<weq> so anyone to disable lvm under install? to see if the installer will stop the /dev/mapper crap?
<Schroeder__> ZykoticK9: Yes
<ActionParsnip> weq: maybe its a boot option....
<weq> just done installing ubuntu now. Let's see after a boot if fucked up the other disk or nothing.
<weq> I don't have any use for lvm at all on this system.
<Schroeder__> ZykoticK9: When I try to open my Catalyst Control Center
<Schroeder__> As administrative
<apocalypt> weq if grub doesn't see the windows harddrive try update-grub
<Schroeder__> It says it can't find it
<weq> I bet grub won't even run proper.
<weq> error 15 on grub.
<blahblah_x> hey guys
<apocalypt> weq just a moment
<Schroeder__> ZykoticK9: Is it misplaced or something ?
<blahblah_x> is there a way to install the netbook ubuntu environment into a normal install?
<weq> menu.lst never got built?
<blahblah_x> like with a metapackage?
<ZykoticK9> Schroeder__, sorry man i'm NO help with ATI (I will ONLY use Nvidia gfx cards) -- i won't even buy another AMD due to their watermarking ATI drivers on older systems (why did AMD have to buy ATI?)
<apocalypt> weq grub2 doesn't have a menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> blahblah_x: sudo apt-get install netbook-launcher
<weq> it says grub 1.5 in the boot.
<apocalypt> ok
<blahblah_x> ActionParsnip: thank you
<weq> grub loading stage1.5
<apocalypt> Ubuntu 9.10?
<weq> yeah
<Schroeder__> ZykoticK9: I understand. I'm angry with ATI's lack of support for Linux. But do you know another way for me to run the contorl centre, by chance ?
<Schroeder__> Is there a way in Terminal ?
<apocalypt> Ubuntu 9.10 comes with Grub2
<blahblah_x> ActionParsnip: thats it? theres no special packages in the netbook install?
<apocalypt> look for /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Seveas> apocalypt, but if you upgrade from 9.04 or earlier, grub will not be upgraded
<weq> apocalypt: I don't lie :( booting into live then.
<ActionParsnip> blahblah_x: sorry
<ZykoticK9> Schroeder__, sorry i don't...  I haven't used ATI for YEARS (there weren't even Catalyst drivers at the time)
<weq> Seveas: clean install, no upgrade.
<albertolempira> hey guys, i'm looking for a stream directory browser app like streamtuner, do somebody know one? thanks in advance
<Schroeder__> No worries. Sigh
<ActionParsnip> blahblah_x: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<apocalypt> yeah Seveas but weq did a clean install
<Seveas> apocalypt, well then just ignore me :)
<apocalypt> Seveas i would never do this
<apocalypt> :)
<blahblah_x> ActionParsnip: and i should do this to ubuntu, not xubuntu?
<apocalypt> weq is your controller listet in ubuntu hardwarelist?
<weq> not sure. need to find the list first then.
<ActionParsnip> blahblah_x: either is fine, the remix will replace the xfce with the launcher
<Teleken> so more questions about 4GB -> I have ubuntu 9 x64 installed.  Bios sees 4GB, Windows sees 4GB, Ubuntu sees 3.2GB.  I have no bios option to remap the memory, so what other options do I have for ubuntu?
<blahblah_x> ActionParsnip: so the launcher is gnome. thank you for your help!
<discopatrick> how would you recommend browsing the contents of ubuntu server from a mac? all i can see is samba, but that's for windows
<apocalypt> weq https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ActionParsnip> blahblah_x: np man
<ActionParsnip> blahblah_x: xubuntu uses gtk like gnome
<weq> it's not listed no.
<blahblah_x> ActionParsnip: yup, i know. but they use different librriaes on top of gtk
<Seveas> Teleken, look in dmesg for clues, use google to expand those clues. I've hear of the problem before and it is fixable.Just don't remember how exactly as I've never seen it personally.
<apocalypt> Nvidia nforce4 sata controller?
<discopatrick> i can use ssh no problem, but i was wondering if there was a gui for it
<SliMM> hello
<adam___> ive added a directory to my path so if im my user the command works, if im root the command works but if i sudo command it can't find it.  where else do i need to add the path?
<thrope> are default options for mkfs.ext4 ok or any thing I should add? just trying it out for the first time
<weq> apocalypt: it claims to be nvidia atleast not sure it is nforce4 though.
<SliMM> what would you suggest to do when the bootloader won't boot ubuntu anymore after a failed suspend?
<Seveas> adam___, sudo always resets the path for security reasons.
<jagjr> Hi
<ZykoticK9> Teleken, are you sure you're using 64bit?  in a terminal what does "uname -m" output?
<adam___> Seveas: oh...
<jagjr> my mysql wont start
<Seveas> SliMM, at which point does it give up?
<SliMM> Seveas: when selecting ubuntu from the bootloader menu
<Schroeder__> Can someone help me get my resolution from 1440x900 to 1920x1080 ? Please ?
<jagjr> i get this error http://pastebin.com/m66755f97
<Schroeder__> Even in ATI's menu, it won't go past 1440x900
<jagjr> Can someone help me :)
<Seveas> SliMM, it's probably trying to restore. You can stop it from doing that by booting from a livecd and reformatting your swap partition (where it now stores the suspended system). This will wipe the stored status though, so it'll be like a fresh boot.
<SliMM> Seveas: I'll try that, thanks
<jagjr> Can someone help me fix mysql because it isnt working. ?
<jagjr> this is the error i get http://pastebin.com/m66755f97
<apocalypt> jagjr: was there another mysql server on this machine before?
<jagjr> Yes, the mysql was broken so i used sudo apt-get remove mysql*
<Seveas> jagjr, err, you can't run mysql 5.0 with 5.1 datafiles. You'll have to install 5.1
<Teleken> ZykoticK9: yes I'm sure (x86_64)
<tazz> my / partition is on ext4 filesystem. I would like to extend it. Is it possible? Because i cant unmount / So i will have to use a live cd correct ?
<jagjr> how do i sort it out then?
<Flannel> tazz: Correct
<Seveas> jagjr, also, more detailed information lives in /var/log/mysql.err, pastebin that
<ZykoticK9> Teleken, that doesn't make much sense - 3.2 is the max for 32bit (with PAU or PAE or whatever it's called) - my 4G shows completely when i use the "free" command on my 64bit?!
<tazz> Flannel, also I have kubuntu 9.04 live cd. And i cant fined partitonmanafer or gparted.
<tazz> any other way to do this ?
<SliMM> Seveas: hmm, it seems that this computer has ubuntu installed with wubi...
<ZykoticK9> Teleken, s/with/without
<holmser> hmm... did zlib get changed in 9.10?
<Ademan> will kvm still work on a p4? i know it won't have those nifty paravirtualization instructions, but will it work?
<Seveas> SliMM, ugh ok.
<holmser> I can't seem to get it to work
<Teleken> ZykoticK9: hence why I'm here asking for help :)
<Flannel> tazz: I don't know if 9.04 will be able to successfully handle ext4, you might want to grab 9.10
<ZykoticK9> Ademan, kvm requires the virtualization in chip -- check out qemu or virtualbox
<jagjr> Seveas , there is nothing in that file
<SliMM> Seveas: no ideas in this case?
<tazz> Flannel, my question is how do i resize my ext4 partition if i cant find gparted or partition manager?
<AlexanderSupertr> hi guys
<ZykoticK9> Ademan, to verify if you have virtu-in-chip you can use "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and for intel you should see vmx if it's present
<Flannel> tazz: gparted should be on the liveCD, but even if it's not, you can install it.
<Teleken> ZykoticK9: free-m shows 3135MB; /proc/meminfo shows 3210580KB; uname-m shows x86_64; /proc/cpuinfo shows 36bits physical address space
<AlexanderSupertr> i am stuck here, double clicking RosettaStoneVersion3.exe runs fom wine's C drive
<AlexanderSupertr> but at the command prompt, wine "C:/RosettaStoneVersion3.exe"
<holmser> I'm trying to comile a program, and it keeps telling me "zlib not found"
<Seveas> jagjr, check other files in /var/log for mysql-ish things
<AlexanderSupertr> starts the app, but then says some application error
<Seveas> SliMM, never having used wubi, no
<adam___> what does the && . mean in the following command: "sudo test -f /etc/default/god && . /etc/default/god" ?
<AlexanderSupertr> am i using the command correctly?
<jagjr> Seveas , i have..  nothing there.   How do i do a fresh install?
<AlexanderSupertr> it starts the app
<holmser> but it is installed... zlib1g and zlibc
<tazz> Flannel, ok will try that thanks.
<SliMM> Seveas: ok, thanks
<jagjr> seveas , of Mysql.....
<VCoolio> holmser: did you try packages ending with -dev? those are required when compiling
<Flannel> adam___: `command1 && command2` will perform command2 if command1 exits successfully (returning 0)
<holmser> ahh
<holmser> gotcha
<adam___> oh okay
<holmser> also... another quick question
<ZykoticK9> Teleken, just an FYI but my cpuinfo show 40bit physical address space (48 bits virtual)???  no help i understand...
<apocalypt> weq?
<holmser> what is the package called that has all of the c/c++ man pages?
<luist> hey... can anyone help me to setup my wireless? im using wicd manager and the connection goes through authentication but gets stuck in Obtaining IP address... this is my output for ifconfig for the wireless: http://pastie.org/732546
<SliMM> ok, so, does anyone know what to do if ubuntu (installed with wubi) fails to start after a suspend?
<Seveas> jagjr, /var/log/syslog should definitely have some info about why it failed to start
<Seveas> holmser, manpages-dev perhaps?
<Teleken> Zykotick9: I have Core 2 duo, I suspect you have something more recent
<ZykoticK9> Teleken, i'm curring AMD X2... not sure that's actually newer...
<ZykoticK9> Teleken, s/curring/currently using
<jagjr> Seveas, yes it does.. How would i go about removing all of Mysql and doing a fresh install?
<Seveas> jagjr, if the data currently in mysql is not important to you, you can simply remove all mysql-related packages, do sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mysql and reinstall mysql. This will wipe *all* data currently in the database.
<Teleken> Zykotick: doesn't really matter, as 36bits is fine.  and I love your use of s/x/x - you're the only other person I've seen who uses that for casual talk ;)
<albertolempira> hey guys, i'm looking for a stream directory browser app like streamtuner, do somebody know one? thanks in advance
<MikeChelen> jagjr: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql
<Seveas> Teleken, tsk. you need to hang out with better geeks.
<^workman^> lol Seveas
<Seveas> Teleken, those who speak fluent awk are fun :)
<^workman^> Seveas: or who like to Sed all over the place
<Seveas> ^workman^, perl -pi
<^workman^> Seveas: you know it perl -MCPAN -e shell baby
<^workman^> ok that's old school I know, but I like it
<BasiumDeJudas> where can i find the 'pogodynka.sh file'?
<Seveas> meh. python++
<Seveas> BasiumDeJudas, google?
<^workman^> yea, I need to learn python =)
<Seveas> !find pogodynka.sh
<ubottu> Package/file pogodynka.sh does not exist in karmic
<BasiumDeJudas> thats funny
<Seveas> BasiumDeJudas, as ubottu says, it's not part of Ubuntu, so google is your best friend here :)
<carpeliam|pidgin> when i upgraded to karmic, it stopped recognizing my second soundcard- so i turned the first one off in the BIOS, and now all i see in Sound Preferences/Output is "Dummy Output"
<^workman^> !find my wallet
<ubottu> wallet is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Seveas> ^workman^, open source your wallet :)
<^workman^> Seveas: lol
<apocalypt> workmanwalled ...sounds nice
<apocalypt> muahaha
<^workman^> lol
<carpeliam|pidgin> anybody know how to get ALSA to recognize your soundcard? it did just fine in jaunty... not sure what happened.
<harovali> what can be that I created a network printer with cups, and the printer is up, but are unable to issue a lpr -P LEXMARKT630 file  command successfully ? It complains the queue is not created, but how am I suposed to create it if cups didn't ?
<allguru> how can i install python 3 on ubuntu ? , tried (( sudo apt-get install python )) , but python didn't appear in the applications menu .
<^poorWorkman^> =)
<vlt> Hello. I found some postings related to my thousands of "bio too big device md1" errors (I get since I added a raid0 device as one leg of a raid1) and now I think it's the dm layer that doesn't communicate well with the layers below and above.
<vlt> But what does that mean for my data? Is this a performance warning only? Something like "Warning: I'll have to send this chunk of data to the block device again in smaller pieces" or does something really bad happen here?
<Seveas> allguru, sudo apt-get install python3.1 -- and it will not appear in the applications menu as it is not a gui
<allguru> i want an idle .
<allguru> like in windows !!!
<trism> allguru: that is in the idle-python3.1 package
<Alan502> what the command to view my devices?
<BasiumDeJudas> hello all i was looking for a little hellp.
<apocalypt> Alan502: lspci /lsusb
<BasiumDeJudas> o*
<Seveas> allguru, but there are better python IDE's as well
<Alan502> thanks apo_lap
<^workman^> !ask |BasiumDeJudas
<allguru> Seveas :"Couldn't find package python3.1 "
<ubottu> BasiumDeJudas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alan502> thanks apocalypt
<BasiumDeJudas> i was wondering where i find the pogodynka.sh file
<saikatc> i'm trying to start a daemon using start-stop-daemon --start --chuid $USER --exec $DAEMON , and this starts the $DAEMON process, but the user for that process keeps getting set to "1003" (though i specify $USER to be "beanstalkd" and the beanstalkd user exists) - any ideas what is happening?
<Seveas> allguru, ubuntu 9.10?
<allguru> Seveas: what IDEs ? , how to install them , what is the terminal script ,
<AlexanderSupertr> do i need to set windows version as XP in wine while running from command line?
<AlexanderSupertr> or can I?
<allguru> Seveas: ubuntu 9.04
<Seveas> BasiumDeJudas, www.lmgtfy.com/?q=pogodynka.sh
<Seveas> allguru, then try python3.0, 9.04 may not have 3.1 yet
<BasiumDeJudas> thanks Seveas i will have a looks see.
<lightbricko> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<allguru> Seveas: it is DLDing ..
<Seveas> allguru, you'll also want the idle-python3.0 package if you want idle
<allguru> Seveas: does that mean that there will be an IDE ?
<holmser> now I just get an error that says "c++ compiler cannot create executable
<holmser> s
<holmser> "
<Seveas> but do try spe or geany as well
<allguru> what is the best IDE for a begginer .
<Alan502> netbeans rocks as an ide
<maco> allguru: depends on the language
<Seveas> Alan502, does it have decent python support?
<Seveas> maco, python.
<allguru> maco: python 3 .
<maco> oh. no idea
<Alan502> Seveas, it does not have a python support actually
<Alan502> Seveas, but for java and C++ is awesome
<Seveas> eclipse with pyclipse maybe? I'm really the wrong person to ask as my IDE is vim :-)
<maco> ooh wait yeah idle
<maco> idle is a nice simple one
<Seveas> maco, neh, idle is pretty crap. Geany and spe are better
<maco> i was gonna say bluej if for java
<Alan502> Seveas, hadent looked if netbeans has a python plugin tho
<allguru> they say geany is good , right ?
<maco> *shrug* i like bluej because its just a text editor and a compile button and a run button. i like idle for the same reason
<allguru> i only tried idle
<maco> but hey, i just use vim
<Seveas> maco, hehe. I like vim for that reason. !make
<maco> yep!
<Seveas> or in my case: :!./manage.py runserver
<allguru> can i install more than one IDE at the same time
<Seveas> allguru, of course
<astra-x> how do you a remove snort when it fails to install?
<allguru> in what stack will they appear ? in ubuntu menu ?
<Seveas> astra-x, paper towel
<allguru> accessories ?
<Seveas> allguru, programming
<baytes> astra-x, sudo apt-get remove snort, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<allguru> Seveas: there is no such one ... !
<Seveas> astra-x, if it failed to install you won't need to remove it
<Sacho> http://netbeans.org/features/python/index.html
<Seveas> allguru, it will appear after installing geany or spe :)
<apocalypt> astra-x: it depends on the installation modus
<allguru> Seveas: appeared after installing idle :) .
<allguru> thanks all ^_^
<astra-x> apocalypt: vague question, the system crashed on dpkg installation
<astra-x> aptitude is being really fussy
<apocalypt> astra-x: dpkg -i package
<apocalypt> astra-x:  i meant dpkg -r package
<allguru> i think that idle is fine , do you think installing geany will save me effort or time ?
<Seveas> allguru, if idle does the job for you, use it :)
<allguru> K .
<astra-x> apocalypt: error exit status 2
<allguru> anyways , if you need anything about 3D , tutorials or models , welcome to my site www.3dkernel.com
<allguru> thanks a lot guys ...
<Dessan> ...
<apocalypt> astra-x: did u install that package with dpkg or apt-get/aptitude?
<astra-x> apocalypt: apt-get
<allguru> Dessan: i'm not a bot , lol ...
<astra-x> apocalypt: pastebin.com/m14300cf4
<roygbiv> i'm having some periodic corruption issues with ext4 and wondering is this a common problem?
<apocalypt> try sudo aptitude purge snort
<apocalypt> after that sudo aptitude autoclean
<astra-x> tried purge too
<astra-x> everything fails
<allguru> i have a notebook <no cd rom in it> , how can i install ubuntu with the flash stick .
<apocalypt> astra-x: are u sure snort is installed?
<Dn4> !flv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dn4> what is that command that can grab youtube videos in command prompt?
<astra-x> apocalypt: snorts gives me dpkg errors everythime i use aptitude
<LjL> Dn4: try typing "apt-cache search youtube"
<lightbricko> How do I easily mount a folder in another drive to a folder on my desktop? Is there an application for that?
<apocalypt> astra-x: don't forget the sudo command
<astra-x> i am running as root
<astra-x> wierdest thing
<astra-x> this package is in apittude purgatory
<Dn4> I got this
<Dn4> youtube-dl
<LjL> Dn4: congratulations, you found it.
 * Dn4 thanks the all mighty sudo apt-get
<astra-x> apocalypt: damn it
<astra-x> so what happens when apt breaks?
<apocalypt> astra-x: look for files came with snort and delete all manually
<apocalypt> astra-x: after that apt-get clean
<holmser> I am in dependency hell right now
<apocalypt> holmser: my deepest condolences
<apocalypt> lol
<holmser> every time I track one down, I find 3 more
<darrend> is anyone else getting really poor opengl performance with karmic (nvidia).  Jaunty was flawless for me on the same hardware
<darrend> is it some known nvidia issue?
<holmser> and its awesome that a lot of 3rd party repo's aren't updated to karmic yet
<apocalypt> holmser: if there isn't a complete deb package try an rpm and convert it with alien
<harovali> why can be this error http://pastebin.com/m64e359c0 ? I created the network printer sucessfully with cups
<holmser> sweet baby jesus... its compiling
<holmser> there is just something sexy about compiling software
<phoenixz> Hi , I need to completely take over a desktop of an ubuntu user, but in a way that he sees the mousepointer moving when I move it. What package can do that? is there a way to force this over SSH (port 22)?
<phoenixz> or maybe force this over port 443? (I have my reasons)
<apocalypt> phoenixz: VNC?
<holmser> yeah... VNC would be the easy way
<RORgasm> hey guys
<RORgasm> kinda good news
<RORgasm> so my sister knows a 4th grader in her school (my sister is a teacher) who is really getting into ubuntu
<RORgasm> isnt that great
<patrick`> hi
<jtoft> does anyone know how to change you default editor for sudo crontab -e? basically I echo $EDITOR and it's showing xemacs, but when I open it up, I think it's vim.tiny or vim.basic -- any suggestions?
<jtoft> I mean, it IS opening vim.tiny or vim.basic, and not xemacs.
<roygbiv> jtoft you can manually start xemacs from a command line?
<apocalypt> jtoft: u can edit /etc/crontab with every editor
<jtoft> roygbiv: absolutely.
<ajhansen> i was transfering files from one usb hdd to another usb hdd when the power went off.. now some files are missing but it still seems that the missing files are taking up space.. is there a way to restore the files?
<roygbiv> jtoft i'm not sure how crontab uses the environment so you can try setting $VISUAL to xemacs and see if that works
<jtoft> roygbiv: I'll try that, thanks for the suggestion
<apocalypt> ajhansen: try to copy all files again. it would be better
<Deviant42069> 'ello all
<Deviant42069> finally getting ubuntu ^_^
<Seveas> Deviant42069, congratulations :)
<ajhansen> apocalypt: oh yeah sorry - the problem wasen't copying - but moving
<Deviant42069> thanks :3 i just have to finish downloading the iso, and figure out how to install it to my external hard drive.
<ajhansen> apocalypt: now the files doesn't show on either hdd
<jtoft> yea, I think crontab uses EDITOR, but for some reason when I sudo it's using a different one, both my current user and the root user open crontab with xmeacs, but when I sudo it's giving me a peachy vim.tiny with a screenful of errors
<holmser> anyone installed wxWidgets on karmic yet?
<apocalypt> ajhansen: thats really bad
<holmser> I'm having a hell of a time
<ajhansen> apocalypt: yeah :D i thought so
<Alan502> i've been all the damn day trying to get my wireless work on linux! does anyone know if there are any bugs with the atheros AR5001 wireless network adapter?
<ajhansen> apocalypt: any chance of retrieving them?
<apocalypt> did u copy these files with nauthilus or terminal?
<ajhansen> apocalypt: was moving them with nautilus..
<apocalypt> look in the trash
<ajhansen> apocalypt: the trash is empty
<roygbiv> Alan502 does your system recognize the device?
<apocalypt> ~/.trash
<apocalypt> do crtl+h
<ajhansen> in nautilus?
<Alan502> roygbiv, yes, it gets printed when i run lspci
<apocalypt> may they are hidden
<Gordz> :|
<ajhansen> oh yeah tried that
<ajhansen> wasen't hidden either
<apocalypt> empty ?
<Seveas> apocalypt, ~/.local/share/trash nowadays
<ajhansen> empty yeah
<apocalypt> ok Seveas
<apocalypt> :)
<Alan502> roygbiv, my problem is that i cannot connect to a wireless network. It worked some days ago, but i cannot longer see avaible networks
<trism> jtoft: what does /usr/bin/editor point to? the man page says it will use VISUAL or EDITOR, and if neither is set it will fall back on /usr/bin/editor
<ajhansen> ~/.local/share/trash doesn't excist
<Seveas> ajhansen, Trash, not trash, sorry
<Alan502> sigh
<roygbiv> Alan502 yea that almost sounds like a hardware problem to me
<ruffus910> anybody have a way to set up a media server?
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/
<ajhansen> Seveas: neither excist ;)
<ruffus910> on 9.04?
<roygbiv> Alan502 i don't think there have been any particular problems with that model nic so only things i can think of are mismatch between static/dhcp, password incorrect, SSID incorrect, or hardware
<apocalypt> ajhansen: more difficult
<Seveas> ajhansen, ah well, then you don't have any trash :-)
<jtoft> trism: you're the man, pointing to vim tiny, changing the simlink now :)
<roygbiv> ...stuff like that
<ajhansen> hehe
<Seveas> tidy boy ;)
<Alan502> roygbiv, but my problem is that the wireless doesnt work ONLY in linux. It doesnt work in ubuntu or backtrack; it worked with both some days ago. It works just as it should on windows tho.
<trism> jtoft: actually you just should need to do a sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<ajhansen> hmm
<apocalypt> ajhansen: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<roygbiv> jtoft i would highly recommend NOT changing /usr/bin/editor to xemacs :D
<ajhansen> okay thanks :)
<ajhansen> im basicly pretty scr*wed
<Seveas> roygbiv, real men use word as editor
<Alan502> roygbiv, but i cannot even see avaible networks
<roygbiv> of course
<apocalypt> ajhansen: for future copy great files and don't move .:)
<Alan502> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Seveas> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<roygbiv> Alan502 well then it's probably not hardware but then maybe some of the other config things i mentioned
<roygbiv> poor ubottu :(
<d0wn> Anyone happen to know how I would be able to get a video file or something to be able to be piped to a /dev/video0?
<Alan502> roygbiv, yes but i cannot even see avaible connections. That eliminates "password incorrect and SSID incorrect" problems from your list
<Alan502> roygbiv, i dont know about static/dhcp mismatches tho
<roygbiv> Alan502 is your access point broadcasting its SSID/
<roygbiv> ?
<benjamin_> i need help! i recently installed Cairo Dock and in some way I deleted my "system tray" from the upper panel. how do i restore it?
<apocalypt> d0wn: i guess /dev/video0 is a device like a cam or something like that. if there isn't a memory where u want safe the file?
<apocalypt> may it's a thinking mistake
<Alan502> roygbiv, yes, i can connect to it from windows on the same computer and i can connect to it from other laptops with windows as well
<d0wn> apocalypt: well, basically I am looking to get a video file to be able to appear as a webcam, so I can stream video to a friend easily
<Seveas> benjamin_, rightclick on the panel, select add to panel, select notification area
<Alan502> roygbiv, It is broadcasting its SSID
<benjamin_> Seveas: thanks! :)
<benjamin_> it had disapeard from the list so i had to search for "noti..."
<User-50382> OK, So I ran "update-rc.d Auto.bash defaults" But i thought it ran once you logged in, It actully runs on the boot up, But my script is one without end, So i cant get to the login window!
<User-50382> I'm currently using the ubuntu live cd
<apocalypt> d0wn: i don't how it could work. try an regular program to stream videos
<apocalypt> +know
<rahduke> I installed Winrar thru WINE, after I installed it took over as the default program for opening rar files, I didn't want that so I changed it thru "open with" it still reverted back to Winrar. So i decided to uninstall Winrar to solve my problem, after I removed winrar Ubuntu still tries using it to open my rar files
<Alan502> roygbiv, do you have any other ideas? :)
<rahduke> I've changed the default program 100 times
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I remove an init script from the rcS.d dirs? Specifically, I don't want mpd to start on bootup.
<rahduke> and it still tries using winrar which doesnt even exist
<roygbiv> sorry i don't
<rahduke> its really frustratingme
<d0wn> apocalypt: well, I was going to see if anyone knew how to do it, so I could possibly write a program to do it. Basically I was interested in seeing if there was a type of program for Linux like there is for Windows called Manycam, or Webcammax
<Alan502> roygbiv, sigh thanks for your help anyway :)
<roygbiv> yea, wish i had some better ideas
<apocalypt> rahduke: right click a rar file  "open with" choose another program and check for standard program
<rahduke> apocalypt: lol thats the 1st thing i tried
<rahduke> i'm not a n00b
<rahduke> been using ubuntu since 6.04
<Alan502> i think i'll be forced to reinstall Royall
<Alan502> sorry not Royall , roygbiv
<Alan502> thanks
<rahduke> there is no option in gconf-editor or in nautilus settings to change this, i'm really freaking out
<Alan502> i've been using ubuntu since 9.04
<User-50382> OK, So I ran "update-rc.d Auto.bash defaults" But i thought it ran once you logged in, It actully runs on the boot up, But my script is one without end, So i cant get to the login window!
<Alan502> rahduke, linux is tough
<rahduke> Alan502: i love linux
<rahduke> whats screwing me is a windows program lol
<Alan502> rahduke, it really pisses me off that the wireless stops working and nobody knows how to fix it :sigh:
<firefly2> daftykins, I tried what u said, "del .gnome dirs" but it didnt help (=xubuntu uses xfce) | when I try "applications-settings-panel" (right-mouse-click on desktop) nothing starts up | isnt there a way to just reset the desktop to default?
<Alan502> rahduke, i like it too, but it is very tough
<rahduke> stick with it, you will find eventually that it is lightyears better than any windows
<Alan502> rahduke, but in windows im so sure you would have solved it already
<roygbiv> User-50382 you need to run it in the background, something like /usr/local/bin/myscript&
<rahduke> I can fix it by completely removing WINE but i don't want to lose all my settings
<rahduke> Alan502: generally anyhelp you need you can find in this fine room
<M25> anyone here an expert on GDM/Xorg, and know why every once in a while when I log out, the login screen never comes up?  Just a blank screen, alt+prntscr+k doesn't work either
<User-50382> roygbiv: ill try that thanks, Meanwhile know how i can get to the login screen?
<Alan502> i've been asking all the day
<ryanakca> Is it possible to have /boot on an encrypted volume?
<Alan502> i've been googling all the day
<rahduke> whats your problem?
<roygbiv> User-50382 you'll have to start in single user mode, otherwise init will continue to hang on your script
<Alan502> but get nothing!
<Seveas> ryanakca, if you use lilo
<User-50382> roygiv single user mode?
<e-head_> Hi, I can't seem to get gnome/ubuntu to mount my usb drive.
<rahduke> I installed Winrar thru WINE, after I installed it took over as the default program for opening rar files, I didn't want that so I changed it thru "open with" it still reverted back to Winrar. So i decided to uninstall Winrar to solve my problem, after I removed winrar Ubuntu still tries using it to open my rar files
<apocalypt> rahduke: did u try to edit /etc/gnome/default.list
<rahduke> apocalypt: no
<rahduke> i will try that now
<jb0nd38372> is there a channel where I might inquire about games for ubuntu?  Specifically and good populated fps type games?
<Alan502> rahduke, my wireless card stopped to work while playing with aircrack, i already removed the package an rebooted. Tried to get my device up with ifconfig but it returns an "unknown error" this has happened other times but it just fixes suddenly
<roygbiv> User-50382 yea, google for it. i'm sure you'll find a ton of docs on it
<Mike_lifeguard> e-head_: any error messages?
<ciobanu-aurel11> vreun roman
<roygbiv> rahduke when you say "open with" you mean in nautilis?
<rahduke> yes
<rahduke> i've tried changing the nautilus settigns
<rahduke> and it doesnt work
<ryanakca> Seveas: Bummer.
<Mike_lifeguard> M25: You should look at xorg.log (System>Administration>Log viewer) and look for errors
<roygbiv> have you tried looking through your .nautlilis dir?
<e-head_> Mike_lifeguard: It actually looks like it detected it fine.
<CyberGabber> rahduke: Tried also: RightClick on file > Properties, tab 'Open with', choose 'reset' etc?
<e-head_> I'm going to try mounting it by hand.
<M25> Mike_lifeguard: did already, I'll pastebin what I get when it happens
<Alan502> rahduke, and what pisses me off is that it does not work on backtrack or ubuntu; none of them! just windows. But reinstalling ubuntu will solve the problem. I'lll loose my config tho
<e-head_> But... what sort of magic is involved in having gnome detect/mount it automagically?
<e-head_> Is it gnome or a kernel module?
<rahduke> roygbiv: i'm checking gnome default.list right now, I'll try that next
<apocalypt> rahduke: does it work with changing in /etc/gnome/default.list?
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/
<rahduke> apocalypt: checking now
<apocalypt> ok i stay quiet lol
<rahduke> apocalypt: in my default.list the following is listed under rar
<rahduke> application/x-rar-compressed=file-roller.desktop
<rahduke> application/x-rar=file-roller.desktop
<rahduke> i don'tknow if i should change that
<M25> Mike_lifeguard: great, hasn't happened in a while, I'm going to have to re-trigger it
<Seveas> Lord-Readman, yes, that is under consideration. It's already possible to use bz2 instead of gz
<trism> rahduke: that should be what you want
<trism> rahduke: assuming you wanted to use the archive manager instead of winrar
<rahduke> trism: what shoudl i change it too to make it use archiver as a default
<rahduke> yes
<Mike_lifeguard> e-head_: probable udev or hal or avahi or something
<apocalypt> rahduke: make a backup and try it
<rahduke> apocalypt: not sure what to change it to
<Mike_lifeguard> e-head_: dunno, does it really matter to you?
<rahduke> it doesn't name a program
<e-head_> well, I just want to be able to troubleshoot it in the future maybe.
<trism> rahduke: did you remove winrar from the Open With tab or just change the default?
<Mike_lifeguard> e-head_: not avahi, that does something else :P
<e-head_> well, I'll google around.  ;)
<rahduke> trism: i completely removed winrar, and all references to it I could find
<rahduke> trism: it even changed the rar icon from the standard gnome icon to the winrar looking icon
<rahduke> this is freaking me out
<apocalypt> rahduke: then maybe try to look for ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<e-head_> what do you guys use to format disks with?   Is there a gnome/gui way to do it, or should I just use cfdisk or fdisk?
<rahduke> apocalypt: [Default Applications]
<rahduke> text/html=chromium-browser.desktop
<rahduke> thats all that is listed
<b3rz3rk3r> e-head_, i use Gparted for all my disk needs. works great!
<CyberGabber> rahduke: Did you restart after uninstalling qinrar fron WINE? Check if restart helps...
<rahduke> CyberGabber: yes
<roygbiv> e-head_ system->admin->disk utility
<rahduke> apocalypt:  i fixed it, thanks your tip helped
<Ixguy_> disconnect
<apocalypt> rahduke: in /etc/gnome/default.list try to change it to ark.desktop or what ever the standard zip program in gnome is
<dn4> how do I run .jar files?
<apocalypt> rahduke: in /etc/gnome/default.list try to change it to ark.desktop or what ever the standard zip program in gnome is
<rahduke> i just deleted all winrar references in ~/.local/share/applications/
<dn4> !.jar
<phoenixz> How can I, with VNC, connect and see and modify (move mouse, etc) to the already running desktop of another computer?
<apocalypt> ok
<rahduke> it worked
<rahduke> thanks so much
<roygbiv> dn4: java -jar file.jar
<rahduke> jeez that was a pain
<rahduke> lol actually it didnt
<apocalypt> np rahduke
<rahduke> it it only works on some rar files
<rahduke> you know how they are named like .00 .01 etc etc
<rahduke> it works on some but not others
<dn4> wow I am missing the java command
<rahduke> *.r01 .r02 etc etc
<apocalypt> rahduke: try 7zip there is a version for ubuntu. its good enough to extract rar
<dn4> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-source
<roygbiv> better install java then;)
<apocalypt> i guess
<Roasted> hey guys - what application do you think linux users are using when they record their screen on youtube videos?
<rahduke> i give up
<VirusTB> How do I get a drive to auto mount on start  up in Ubuntu?  ( i have an NTFS partition, my firefox downloades files to that partition)
<rahduke> ill just have to right click and open with everytime i want to open a rar from now on i guess
<VirusTB> How do I get a drive to auto mount on start  up in Ubuntu?  ( i have an NTFS partition, my firefox downloades files to that partition)
<VirusTB> sorry for double post*
<rrl> try Record My Desktop to record a video of your desktop
<apocalypt> rahduke: under setting there should be menu for standard file association i guess
<youngman> Hi, I have a 2-device software RAID1 array built with mdadm (/dev/sda2, /dev/sdb2, both devices work).    The /dev/sda disk has localised errors.   I have a replacement disk (/dev/sdc) and want to replace the faulty disk.   What's the best way to do this?    How do I know when the process is complete?
<rahduke> apocalypt: I've tried that, i think i may have found an actual bug
<jtoft> VirusTB: set it up in your fstab, /etc/fstab
<rahduke> maybe I should report it
<CyberGabber> phoenixz: If remote PC is on you LAN its quit simple: On the remote PC: Goto System>Peferences>RemoteDesktop.  On the PC where you want to control the remote one, use Applications>Internet>Remote Desktop Viewer
<dn4> Does anyone here play WoW on Ubuntu?
<logankoester> I recently did an apt-get upgrade which must have included some xorg packages, and now X crashes randomly every few minutes (intel hardware) - how do I begin diagnosing such a problem?
<DasEi> youngman: same model/size ?
<klappi> @dn4: me
<kain_> hi all, i'm having a big problem, i'm trying to install 9.10 and i get after installation while booting, "Gave up waiting for root device. ....", can anyone help me, i can give more specifications
<DasEi> logankoester: /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rahduke> apocalypt: i think the issues is that each .rar file is named differently (.r01 .r02 etc etc) and each one of them is being recognized as different file types
<apocalypt> rahduke: that sucks
<VirusTB> jtoft,  how do i do that
<youngman> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> logankoester: how long ago the last update was ?
<youngman> DasEi, different model, same exact size, same exact partition size.
<rahduke> apocalypt: yea it does some of these rar archives have over 100 rar parts, id have to change each one manually.... I don't think I'm ever going to do that
<DasEi> youngman: have got a live cd ?
<youngman> DasEi, I doubt I'd need one.
<apocalypt> rahduke: what happens if u open program first and start to extract beginning with rar
<logankoester> DasEi: 2 days ago
<jtoft> VirusTB: Google about your fstab, a couple lines from me isn't going to be of much use :) Plus, learning is good for you
<logankoester> DasEi: it was a large upgrade, probably a couple months worth of packages
<mun24> I have connected sdcard reader with sdcard in it, it shows up in lsusb
<mun24> how to moun tit
<apocalypt> it should automatically take the r0x files
<DasEi> logankoester: did you try to boot safemode > netroot for dhcp, then dpkg-repair.. ?
<logankoester> DasEi: I did not, how is dhcp involved?
<DasEi> youngman: hm, I though of an identical copy via dd, different model.. I'm not sure about blkids on raid atm
<puff> I am very tight on diskspace on my / partition.  I plan to resize it, but meanwhile, I noticed that I have several kernel packages that take up a fair bit of space.  Can I remove the earlier kernel versions safely?
<DasEi> logankoester: is just to ge inet for the update
<DasEi> get*
<VirusTB> jtoft,  i dont want to learn from my mistakes! i messed up my Grub last time on Ubuntu 9.04 and just did a clean reinstall of 9/10 :(
<logankoester>  DasEi: I'm online just fine (without X)
<azanoth> Hi everyone: Is there any way to see what files are currently being written to by active processes? I'm looking for a log file
<alazyworkaholic> I'm in Brazil, but speak English. The google searchbar in the upper right corner of firefox always searches google.com.br instead of google.com or google.ca. I want to change this without changing my whole system's setup so that the clock will remain accurate (Brazilian time) & I'll get updates from nearby servers. I just want to search english google. How?
<youngman> azanoth, lsof
<jtoft> VirusTB: just don't delete anything, if your fstab fails to load a -new- drive it's usually a trivial fix (deleting the values you added) to get back up on your feet
<azanoth> youngman: Great. Thanks!
<logankoester> DasEi: nothing in my path called "dpkg-repair"...
<klappi> puff: i use to remove old kernel packages, worked for me
<ActionParsnip> azanoth: lsof  will show files in use
<jtoft> VirusTB: it's not really complex, how about you read through it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<DasEi> logankoester: the two  thingys are choices from the safemode (no x involved) menu
<klappi> puff: but consider using a bigger partition you get bad performance on a device this full because of defragmentation
<DasEi> logankoester:from desk (trml) can do : sudo init 1  (logs you out) to go there
<VirusTB> jtoft,  thanks for the URL, but im reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<tobiasz> how do I list computers and ip adresses from lan network in terminal?
<_akahige_> I have this crazy problem where Karmic refuses to properly open the correct file on a network share. for instance a 10 minute 40 Mb video from PBS is opening as a 20 second video of which I had previously viewed (like it's reading a cache somewhere). it opens fine from multiple windows machines, so I know it's not the file. had the same thing happen the other day with a PDF. anybody see anything like this before?
<puff> klappi: Yeah, I plan to resize the partition, but  meanwhile I have like 5MB free.
<fluffy_> i need help
<logankoester> DasEi: okay, I'll try that
<logankoester> DasEi: just a second.. (thanks, by the way)
<azanoth> What is the most common way to filter lsof?
<fluffy_> im installing ubuntu netbook remix on my macbook on a partition as we speak, and its hanging at "installing language packs"
<klappi> puff: in my lange we say "i press my thumbs for you"
<mun24> I have connected sdcard reader with sdcard in it, it shows up in lsusb
<mun24> how to mount it?
<DasEi> youngman: was it a raid 1 setup ?
<Lord-Readman> hives: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/
<luist> how do i use grep in a folder excepting a subfolder from search?
<fluffy_> can i just hard shutdown, and it will be completley installed?
<puff> klappi:  I have five kernel packages, linux-image-2.6.7-7-generic, -9-generic, -11-generic, -14-generic, and -15-generic
<TheCash> hello
<logankoester> DasEi: okay, dpkg repair is installing a whole mess of stuff... some of it xserver and intel related...
<gislan> can someone tell me what's the idea behind recovery mode if it starts Xorg anyway?
<fluffy_> my install is hanging at 95%, at "installing language packs"
<coz_> hey guys... just noticed on karmic..and actually on lucid as well... that I cant use the same commands I did last week to change the gdm theme  .. they done seem to work and ..what I mean is  ctrl+alt+F1..login...sxport DISPLAY=:0.0..then sudo -u gdm gnome-control-center...then alt+F7
<gislan> I did upgrade to karmic, xorg isn't working and I can't switch to text console
<ActionParsnip> puff: you can remove the old ones if you wish
<fluffy_> hello?
<DasEi> logankoester: I give a candle, now cross fingers  ;-)
<logankoester> :)
<puff> klappi, ActionParsnip:  Thanks.
<fluffy_> my install of ubuntu netbook remix is hanging at 95% done "installing language packs"
<jtoft> luist: grep -v does inverse... if you're looking for all except one: try the following, grep yourgrep | grep -v "textyouwanttoexclude"
<logankoester> DasEi: does the fact that dpkg repair is installing stuff mean that the upgrade did in fact fail in some way?
<apocalypt> gislan: crtl+alt+F1 doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> puff: dont remove the current kernel
<tobiasz> how do I list computers and ip adresses from lan network in terminal?
<logankoester> DasEi: like, can i rule out the problem being caused by the new versions of software?
<luist> jtoft, i want to search in ./* but not in ./debug for example
<fluffy_> if i do a force shutdown at 95% installed, will it still run?
<kain_> hi all, i'm having a big problem, i'm trying to install 9.10 and i get after installation while booting, "Gave up waiting for root device. ....", can anyone help me, i can give more specifications
<MikeChelen> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> fluffy_: let it bake, it takes a while
<DasEi> logankoester: not in fact, but some packages are often held back with gdm active which seldom can cause this
<fluffy_> its been like 30 minutes
<DasEi> youngman: was it a raid 1 setup ?
<puff> ActionParsnip: I assume that's the most recent?  Apt is giving me warnings about linux-restricted-modules-etc, version numbers match the kernel numbers, I guess the libs depend on the kernels.
<logankoester> DasEi: ahh okay, that makes sense
<puff> themill:  It's chugging along...
<fluffy_> ActionParsnip: does lang pack install take more than 30 minutes?
<zerq> I know it's subjective but what's the best dock application for ubuntu.. preferrably one that plays nice with compiz
<ActionParsnip> fluffy_: it can
<assmonger> is it possible to change the behavior of passwd so that it doesn't ask for the old password?
<youngman> DasEi, yes - and still is
<ActionParsnip> puff: no, the one you are running. you can se it with: uname -a
<puff> ActionParsnip:  That is, a) is it safe to assume that the highest version number, -15, is the most recent and is also the current kernel,
<DasEi> youngman: http://tinyurl.com/2eennm
<fluffy_> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks. ill leave it another 30 minutes and come back.
<puff> ActionParsnip: AH, yeah, that's -15.
<fluffy_> bye
<assmonger> or, even better, is it possible to change the behavior of passwd so that for my new users, they can enter in new passwords without being prompted for old ones once?
<puff> ActionParsnip:  and b) apt is warning me that removing the old kernels will break the linux-restricted-modules packages that have the same version numbers;  is it safe to just remove them?
<tobiasz> how do I list computers and ip adresses from lan network in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: look into nmap
<Ecfc13> hi guys, im getting this error when trying to boot: minimal bash-like line editing is supported
<Ecfc13> how do i resolve this
<leaf-sheep> tobiasz: Terminal? Install console-based web browser and access your router configuration. :)
<MikeChelen> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VirusTB> is there a way to get Firefox BACK button to work with Backspace? instead of ALT+LEFT   ?
<Colonel_Panik> zerq, I have Avant and compiz working together ok
<ActionParsnip> puff: you can remove the currently none running kernels, you will also need to remove the kernel modules as they will be redundant
<youngman> DasEi, Hmm.   Thanks.   I was hoping to find a way that was more resilient to possible physical errors on the other disk.
<zerq> Colonel_Panik: i've read Avant and Cairo are the best as far as compositing goes, going to check them both out I think
<youngman> DasEi, As things are, the unfailed disk becomes a SPOF.
<tobiasz> leaf-sheep what do I need router configuration for? :P I want a terminal script which will return network computer's names and ip's
<BottomBitch> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<jrib> VirusTB: look up what browser.backspace_action does in about:config I imagine
<leaf-sheep> tobiasz: Look into nmap as ActionParsnip say, then tell me how you do it. >_>
<youngman> DasEi, I'll just do it in the opposite order.
<dooglus> I used to be able to make the font big in pidgin by unchecking 'use font from theme'
<dooglus> that option recently vanished
<dooglus> I see in the pidgin changelog:
<DasEi> youngman: you can try a 1:1 hardclone with dd, which is much simpler, but I'm not sure about uuids on different models
<dooglus> Removed the "Use font from theme" and "Conversation Font" preferences for everyone except Windows users. The font can be controlled from the Pidgin GTK+ Theme Control plugin.
<apocalypt> assmonger: ? got an answer?
<dooglus> where can I get this theme control plugin
<dooglus> ?
<FloodBot3> dooglus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> dooglus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<youngman> DasEi, I don't think that is a good idea.
<leaf-sheep> dooglus: It is in Pidgin Plugins. Toggle on.
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: you may getjoy with carrier, it puts back a lot of the functionality the pidgin devs took out
<assmonger> apocalypt: i guess passwd -d works
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: is it a fork?
<barbarbaron> hello
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: indeed it is exactly that
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: What kind of functionality?
<puff> ActionParsnip: Cool.
<assmonger> then they can log in via SSH key and change the password
<apocalypt> assmonger: if not try start in command mode, type in passwd yourusername, type in your new password, restart in normal mode,
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: the devs listen to the users so email them with functionality suggestions ;)
<Ecfc13> hi guys, im getting this error when trying to boot: minimal bash-like line editing is supported
<puff> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: resizing the text input window, using the protocol icon in the buddy list instead of just a green blob
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I think it's a general problem though, programs getting dumbed down to look like windows crap
<lenswipe>  DCC SEND "BADOOOOPADOOOOOOOOOPPP" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<DasEi> youngman: which sizes are the disks ?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: thats what carrier is moving away from
<dooglus> !info carrier
<ubottu> Package carrier does not exist in karmic
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I've been told that it's unwise to use binaries that aren't in the repo
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: its not on the repos, theres a 32bit deb, 64bit must be compiled.I told the guys to make a 64bit deb for karmic
<tobiasz> leaf-sheep the manual is tooooo long I don't bother reading lol
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: that's how viruses and stuff spread
<youngman> DasEi, the physical disks are 1T.   The RAID1 partition is about 600G.
<VirusTB> jrib,  and cange the 2  to 1 ?? (browser.backspace_action)
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: linux doesnt have so many virus'
<jrib> VirusTB: I don't know, did you look up what the numbers mean?
<DasEi> youngman: alright, so time is a factor not just trying dd, i c
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: no, because most people use the repos
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: ppa's are a good way to get later versions than are in the official repos
<Colonel_Panik>  /msg ubottu exploit
<dooglus> if we start downloading random stuff from the web like windows users, then we're just as open to virus infection as windows is
<mun24> how to format card reader in linux
<mun24> sd card
<DasEi> youngman: maybe check your fstab to get a plan, sudo blkid shows the uuids of all connected disks
<jrib> dooglus: it's still hard for a virus to spread amongst linux machines but what you are saying is 100% correct and I'm not sure anything can be done to stop it
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: http://sourceforge.net/projects/funpidgin/files/carrier/2.6.1/
<DasEi> mun24: does fdisk -l find it ?
<DasEi> sudo*
<mun24> yes
<mun24> sdb1
<tobiasz> leaf-sheep there was some smbsomething
<tobiasz> command
<mun24> now I need to format it
<FCalderon> dooglus, correct me if I'm wrong, but linux's resistance to virii isn't based on using the repositories or downloading random stuff
<ActionParsnip> !av | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<DasEi> mun24: use gparted then, have the disk NOT mounted
<MikeChelen> !sudo
<VirusTB> jrib,  is there a dedicated site to Firfox's About:Config ??
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<leaf-sheep> tobiasz: If you're living in the small LAN area, I imagine it won't be long to access the router site to find attached devices.
<jrib> VirusTB: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<mun24> I am not using windows version of linux
<DasEi> !who | mun24
<ubottu> mun24: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ecfc13> can I repair my ubuntu witht he livecd without loosing data?
<FCalderon> dooglus, The main reason of why linux is so hard to infect is because it's impossible to run things without the users' permission and there's no way to actually hide things, you can always find the problematic program or code
<mun24> DasEi: I am not using desktop version of linux
<DasEi> mun24: but which version ?
<Ecfc13> cause im getting the absh command line error
<DasEi> mun24: headless ?
<VirusTB> jrib,  thank you verry much
<jrib> VirusTB: no problem
<Gab_> can use mumble
<giorgos> hello i have an amilo laptop and after 9.10 upgrada i cant make wireless work
<Gab_> sean is gonna host one
<giorgos> any solution>
<apocalypt> i guess linux resistance to virus comes from working with non-executeable files
<Gab_> oh whoops
<Gab_> wrong chat lol
<alazyworkaholic> I have a secondary hard drive. If I click on it it places I'm required to enter my password. Is there any way I can change permissions to skip this?
<jrib> VirusTB: teach a man to fish and all that
<FCalderon> dooglus, saying that you need to use the repositories in order to keep your system virus free goes 100% against the freedom of open source
<Ecfc13> guys?
<ten80p> apocalypt: more like not giving full access to any file it runs
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: sure, fstab
<FCalderon> apocalypt, everything in /bin and /usr/bin is executable
<puff> dooglus:  to understand why windows is virus-prone, read: http://philosecurity.org/2009/01/12/interview-with-an-adware-author
<ActionParsnip> giorgos: run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product    websearch for that line
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: open a terminal ..
<giorgos> ActionParsnip: it produces product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC
<giorgos>        product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<burkmat> For some reason Pidgin suddenly claims that "Our protocol is not supported by the server". Any particular reason this randomly appears?
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: cool! details? I don't know how to mess around with fstab without doing more harm than good. Is there a gui, or is it just rtfm? (if rtfm, please, just which manual & where?)
<chilicuil> Hi, does anyone know what's wrong with the ubuntu sort version?, I'm trying to do this, $ ls -al | sort -n +4 and I get "sort: open failed: +4: No such file or directory"
<klappi> Ecfc13: the is chance to loose data pleas make a backup
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: It's not much, just follow my advice, you'll see..
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: open a terminal ..
<ActionParsnip> giorgos: then websearch that, you will find guides
<Ecfc13> Klappi:  I cant
<Ecfc13> I cant even boot
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<luist> oooh i found out... im getting this error: QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for      how do i match my signal function?
<klappi> Ecfc13: yes we can
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: done
<VirusTB> jrib,  I done know how to fish, can u tach me how to do that in Ubntu?
<preecher> i tryn to connect wirelessly to my windows printer-when i search for printer i get a window says make sure the samba service is marked trusted in me firewall--i dont have a firewall so how i get thru this?
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<VirusTB> dont**
<Ecfc13> Im listening
<puff> dooglus: Money-quote:  Basically, the semantics of Create Remote Thread are: You're a process, I'm a different process. I call you and say "Hey! I have this bit of code. I'd really like it if you'd run this." You'd say, "Sure," because you're a process Windowsyou're all hippie-like and free love. Windows processes, by the way, are insanely promiscuous.
<jrib> VirusTB: alt-f2, then type "free the fish"
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: pastebinit /etc/fstab                              ,give resulting url here
<klappi> Ecfc13: you are online so you have bootet into something
<Ecfc13> Im on my pc.. lol.
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit                         ,url ..
<Ecfc13> My notebook wont boot.
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: That pastebinit's a neat trick. http://pastebin.com/f7eecb91c
<AJF355> DCC SEND "BADOOOOPADOOOOOOOOOPPP" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<klappi> Ecfs13: boot a linux on it and make some backup?!
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f54e9066c This is the sudo fdisk -l one.
<RaptorQuest> After upgrading to ubuntu  9.10 my display frezzes.  Any ideas to stop it from freezing?  Sites that might help?
<adam___> Mac ppc G5, Installed Ubuntu 9.1 on external hd. Can't connect to internet wirelessly. Have to connect ethernet to router. Found a fix on the forums for this problem but it doesn't work for my system.
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: so the 40 gb is the one you want to add ?
<mbrigdan> It would have been nice to know that having selinux installed would cause my upgrade to karmic to crash and burn.
<alazyworkaholic> That's right
<jrib> mbrigdan: bugs.ubuntu.com (if you installed selinux through the repositories)
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: have you already set a mountpoint for it ?
<Lord-Readman> any voters http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/ ?
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: not manually. I could just click on it in places, & it would automatically make one.
<maco> mbrigdan: jrib means bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: well, let's set one : sudo mkdir /media/40GB
<mbrigdan> jrib: I did install through the repositories, but at this point, I just want my upgrade to complete (about 800-900 packages haven't been upgraded) Do you know how I can get around the pr-remove script so that the upgrade works?
<Ecfc13> Klappi:   ??
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: sudo chown -R alazyworkaholic /media/40GB                       , putting your actual username in o' course
<alazyworkaholic> Ok, sudo mkdir /media/Windows
<alazyworkaholic> done
<jrib> mbrigdan: edit it, but usually you should read and understand why it is failing first.  Check for an open bug, as they usually have workarounds that have been peer-reviewed to some extent
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: windows or 40GB ?
<klappi> Ecfc13, if you cann boot a repair linux, you might also be able to boot some life linux and make a backup before repair
<EricTheHax> http://pastebin.com/d622cb38 i need to replace button turning with the mouse, but i dont see how, as all i could find didnt work. (lol i accidentally closed pidgin)
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi, I'll call it Windows (for the missus, she's a slow adopter)
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: well, let's set one : sudo mkdir /media/Windows
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: sudo chown -R alazyworkaholic /media/Windows                    , putting your actual username in o' course
<Ecfc13> it goes straight to the bash command line for grub
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: but about the chown thing, can I have userA & userB both be able to access it without passwords?
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: yes
<klappi> alazyworkaholic, Jolie is a fast adopter
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: I'm there.
<alazyworkaholic> klappi: huh? Jolie?
<klappi> Ecfc13, download some life linux cd or usb stick version and make backups if youre afraid of loosing data, just an advice
<ActionParsnip> alazyworkaholic: you can create a group with both users and root then give the group ownership to that group
<Ecfc13> Klappi: Can you just help me with that error?
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: (fstab) add a line :  /dev/sdb1  /media/Windows  ntfs user,uto,exec,rw  0  0
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: (fstab) add a line :  /dev/sdb1  /media/Windows  ntfs user,auto,exec,rw  0  0
<VirusTB> jrib,  :P i lost my fish :( thanks for the shortcut
<Satzo> Hi. I plugged in my cellphone and lsusb detects it as Bus004, Device 002.  Where is that under /dev  ?  Thanks.
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: finish fstab with a blank line (just hit enter), save it , close gedit
<ActionParsnip> Satzo: run: sudo fdisk -l
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: Ok, done that.
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> Satzo: you will see a partition, mount it
<DasEi> alazyworkaholi: there you are; additional user chmod +rw to give access (man chmod) to rtfm see:
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Satzo> ActionParsnip, i don't see anything relevant to my cellphone executing that command.
<Skash_Kitsune> I swear I'm human
<LjL> lies
<apocalypt> !human
<Satzo> ActionParsnip,  im trying to use gnome-phone-manager to see my phone data.  wammu failed.
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: Ok, I think I've understood. Thanks a lot. Now, if you know how to do this you're really smart (& generous ;-)) Windows is hibernated right now, can I set up fstab to mount the partition read only if it isn't able to open it rw?
<ActionParsnip> Satzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<adam___> Mac ppc G5, Installed Ubuntu 9.1 on external hd. Can't connect to internet wirelessly. Have to connect ethernet to router. Found a fix on the forums for this problem but it doesn't work for my system.
<Lord-Readman> hives http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/ wt u think?
<Satzo> ActionParsnip, im not using BT, it's USB.
<carmelo> hi
<carmelo> hello!
<ActionParsnip> adam___: if you run: sudo lshw -C network      it will tell you the wifi adapter (probably some broadcom garbage knowing apple) and you will find guides
<Guest3001> hello
<Guest3001> i have something to ask you
<Satzo> !ask | Guest3001
<ubottu> Guest3001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: you could, but there is always a risk then, better shutdown windows  and leave it that way then
<adam___> ActionParsnip:  Thank you.
<Guest3001> ok, sorry
<Guest3001> how can i don't update a package?
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: what's the risk? I just ran mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sdb1 /media/Windows and I'm looking through files without any problems. How can I do that?
<Guest3001> when i try to write this on terminal: sudo echo ia32-libs hold | dpkg --set-selections
<ryanakca> Is there a way to use full disk encryption and not fill the HD with random data? I previously did so (therefore, it doesn't need to be done all over again), but my installation aborted and I don't want to wait three and a half hours for it to fill a 160GB HDD
<ActionParsnip> Guest3001: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: the disk in different functions of the fs-drivers, whereas journaling functions are handled different from both os'es , could bring damage if unclean; you can set fstab to mount it readonly
<Guest3001> i get an error like this : operation needs write/reding permissions
<MoshutZu> Guest3001 try sudo command
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: the *risk in different functions of the fs-drivers, whereas journaling functions are handled different from both os'es , could bring damage if unclean; you can set fstab to mount it readonly
<Guest3001> i tried
<Ecfc13> can anyone help with this  when trying to boot: minimal bash-like line editing is supported
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: also if you hibenate and scratch the swap of win, get some fun then
#ubuntu 2009-12-08
<M25> I need an expert in karmic's new GDM to help me figure out why every couple times I do a log-out or user-switch, xsplash and gdm never start, the computer hangs, and not even alt+prntscr+k will do anything
<phpwner> is ntfsprogs on the live cd?
<EricTheHax> wtf why the hell am i in #ubuntu O_O
<ActionParsnip> Guest3001: to upgrade just ONE package: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<ActionParsnip> phpwner: try it: sudo apt-get instal ntfsprogs
<CarlFK> how do I read the UUID from a drive?
<Guest3001> @ActionParnship i dont want to upgrade a package
<ActionParsnip> Guest3001: then whats the deal?
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: still hanging
<kain_> i need help with Karmic installation, i keep getting errors
<ActionParsnip> Guest3001: you can use apt to pin a version of a package
<CarlFK> I swapped out my /home drive, want to do the UUID= thing in fstab
<Ecfc13> ActionParsnip: May you help me with the BASH command line error Im getting upon boot?
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: Ok, I guess that Linux is able to access & write to ntfs, but there's no safety if something happens that might cause filesystem corruption like a power outage. (correct?) I've been accessing ntfs for a while with windows simply shutdown without any trouble, & there's no catastrophe if windows dies. What I'd like is this: I click windows, & it'll mount rw; if it can't, it'll mount ro. If it's hibernated I get an
<Guest3001> how, please?
<ActionParsnip> Guest3001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: i was here a while ago, and its still installing language packs
<ActionParsnip> Guest3001: websearching is the key young grasshopper
<fluffy> lol
<ActionParsnip> fluffy: reinstall ut when you can skip the stage, skip it
<ActionParsnip> s/ut/but
<fluffy> ut?
<phpwner> how2use ntfsclone
<apocalypt> CarlFK: blkid /dev/drive
<fluffy> skip which stage
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: just don't hibernate to avoid problems, netfs-3g is fine, both write/read
<CarlFK> apocalypt: thanks
<DasEi> CarlFK: prefix with sudo
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: what stage do i skip?
<Guest3001> ActionParsnip: thank you
<apocalypt> yeah i forgot sudo. CarlFK
<Rieux> help!!
<Rieux> im using ubuntu, taskbar is missing, how to get it back?
<ActionParsnip> fluffy: the language pack bit
<M25> Rieux: do you have any taskbars, either on the top or bottom of the screen?
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: you cant skip it, i think.
<Rieux> M25, bottom one is missingg
<M25> Rieux: right click on a blank part of the top one, and hit "add new panel"
<badweather> Hey folks, I have recently set up Firestarter and was wondering if there was a way to use the settings it has applied to load on boot without needed to login and load the application.
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: it just installs
<DasEi> badweather: it does this by default once setup
<Ecfc13> How do  repair a ubuntu partition with thel ive cd
<M25> then right click on that hit "add items to panel" and add the window list/selector plugin, it's at the bottom of the list.
<ActionParsnip> fluffy: sure you can
<Rieux> M25, thanks
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: really? how? i didnt see an option
<DasEi> Ecfc13: what is broken ?
<badweather> DasEi: Even if I haven't logged in to the system?
<ActionParsnip> fluffy: unlike a windows install, if you actually watch and read the screen you wil benefit
<Ecfc13> I cant even boot
<Ecfc13> When I power on, i get the grub command line error?
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: i watched the whole thing
<DasEi> badweather: it gets loaded when network gets up
<M25> I need an expert in karmic's new GDM to help me figure out why every couple times I do a log-out or user-switch, xsplash and gdm never start, the computer hangs, and not even alt+prntscr+k will do anything
<g1powermac> Hi All, I'm trying to install the new Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.4 beta and it has currently been sitting on "Installing Language Packs" for quite some time with no disk activity.  The fans on my netbook are at full blast, but the system does seem responsive as the mouse still moves and such.  Is this stalled or does it take a while at this point?
<DasEi> Ecfc13: broken grub so, karmic ?
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: until the part where it hung, then i left for 1/2 an hour, came back in same place
<Ecfc13> Broken grub, i guess.. karmic?
<ActionParsnip> fluffy: you can ski the step
<ActionParsnip> skip*
<badweather> DasEi: Ok, I will check. Because nothing seems to work once the application has been shutdown on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> fluffy: just watch the screen
<DasEi> !karmic | Ecfc13
<ubottu> Ecfc13: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Ecfc13> what do u want me to do with that?
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: okay, i see a window taht says installing laguage packs, a bar at 95%, and then a little pane with "getting help with ubuntu"
<DasEi> Ecfc13: which version of ubuntu do you use ?
<Ecfc13> 9.04... but i updated to 9.10 and when I went to reboot
<ActionParsnip> fluffy: no, before that happens you are given the option to skip the step
<Ecfc13> that eror came up
<fluffy> ah.
<ActionParsnip> fluffy: now you are in te stage, you cant back out
<fluffy> ActionParsnip: if i reinstall, itll make another partition, right?
<DasEi> Ecfc13: i c , did you choose to install grub2 ?
<kain_> after installing Karmic 9.10, i get "Gave up boot waiting for root device", can anyone help?
<kennethm> Is there any way to change wubi into an actual install and get rid of Windows? The problem is this computer's cd drive doesn't work at ALL and unetbootin won't work because this laptop doesn't support booting from the USB, which unetbootin requires. I installed wubi but still have Winblowz. :(
<youngman> DasEi, so I did it the other way around, leaving the failed disk in the array when adding in the new disk.    MD didn't start copying data onto the new one (which was added as a spare) until I explicitly marked the failing disk as failed.   Then the failed disk is ignored.
<M25> kennethm: technically yes... but you'd need a livecd to do it, might as well reinstall
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: Thing is, windoze on that slow drive takes 10 minutes to become usable (crapware, antivirus, etc. etc. all the stuff that made me ditch it) whereas it takes 2 to resume from hibernation. I guess maybe I could take the fstab setup as is, then add another mountpoint like /media/WindozeRO/ then add a line in fstab like the one you gave me & change the mountpoint to /media/WindozeRO & change rw to ro; then tell her 
<Ecfc13> it was already installed
<youngman> DasEi, so unless the new replacement disk fails there is no difference between the two approaches (i.e. the unfailed disk from the original array is indeed a SPOF during reconstruction).
<kennethm> M25, I have a livecd. When I insert it on any OS it will say it's a blank cd.
<Ecfc13> so yeah.. i just went to updat maanger and clicked upgrade to 9.10
<laeg> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<laeg> !multemedia
<M25> kennethm: are you sure it's the drive and not the disk
<laeg> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kennethm> M25, Sure of it. I installed Ubuntu on my other computer a week ago.
<DasEi> Ecfc13: I think, assume you're still running grub-legacy then, follow :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<M25> kennethm: can you replace the drive?
<crimeboy> i want replace ubuntu logo on boot, anyones knows?
<kennethm> M25, I'm not sure, but I don't have an extra cd drive. It's an old laptop Sony Vaio PCG-GRV670
<Ecfc13> ok
<apocalypt> crimeboy: change the bootscreen..there u will find any screens gnome-look.org
<crimeboy> i just see xsplash source code but i dont find it
<DasEi> Ecfc13: you can check from live by going into hd's fs and see idf there is a file : /etc/grub.d/00_header, which indicates a grub2 install
<crimeboy> apocalypt: that thing is outside of theme
<crimeboy> i think is inside of source as code
<Ecfc13> DasEi: I Will, one sec..
<apocalypt> crimeboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89916&highlight=grub+splash+screen try this
<crimeboy> 2005!?
<crimeboy> sorry man but xsplash is an app of 2009
<Romania> Any leader in here please?
<crimeboy> but thank you anyway
<Pici> Romania: Can you rephrase that, or clarify what you're looking for? (and no, I'm not romanian, despite the nick)
<Ecfc13> hd's fs?
<ratbert> the program make start up disk its only for ubuntu??
<ubuntu> hiya
<Romania> I want an admin from Ubuntu to make e a cloak
<Romania> If it's possible
<charitwo> !member | Romania
<ubottu> Romania: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<apocalypt> crimeboy: just google for changing xsplash bootscreen
<Deviant42069> 'ello, much better
<Romania> Thanks charitwo
<majuk> Hey guys, I need a way to transfer a package from my laptop to my desktop. Can someone direct me to a walkthrough? I need to install the package b43-fwcutter on my unnetworked desktop
<crimeboy> apocalypt: :Z
<Pici> Romania: Are you an Ubuntu Member? if so, ask me in #ubuntu-irc
<charitwo> Romania: welcome :)
<Deviant42069> So, hello everyone. I need help. Lol.
<crimeboy> apocalypt: is a new thing, there is no in anyway yet
<Deviant42069> I jusy installed ubuntu on to my external hard drive. I have no idea how to use GRUB. >.<
<Deviant42069> *just.
<kennethm> M25, so would I be able to delete windows and make wubi a real install?
<Pici> !ask | Deviant42069
<ubottu> Deviant42069: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Deviant42069> Ahhhh. Okay. :] How do I use Grub? to boot to my windows installation, not to linux
<kennethm> Deviant42069, this is an ubuntu channel :P
<apocalypt> crimeboy: did u try this http://www.snoopyonskittles.com/2009/11/06/change-your-bootscreen-to-match-your-wallpaper/
<Deviant42069> i installed ubuntu :0
<loginfliggle> Will removing gdm from rc.d disable auto dhcp on startup?
<kennethm> Deviant42069, shouldn't it have install grub too?
<firefly2> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<crimeboy> apocalypt: let me see
<Deviant42069> It -did- install grub. But i have no idea how to use grub D:
<apocalypt> i guess some pieces of that could help u
<erik__> \help
<M25> kennethm: the way wubi works, is that it installs ubuntu as a file in windows.  you'd have to convert that file into a partition, install grub to boot to that partition, and then worry about swap and etc
<kennethm> :(
<M25> kennethm: in short, it's doable, I'm pretty sure, I just have no idea how
<kennethm> I don't want windows though.
<kain_> can anyone help me?
<M25> kennethm: if you can do the above stuff, you can remove windows
<erik__> has anyone noticed that deb http://us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main universe
<erik__> deb-src http://us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main universe
<erik__> deb http://us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main universe
<crimeboy> apocalypt: not, this is background of theme, i just made my xsplash theme, but my problem come before of presentation of theme, is a single image of ubuntu logo and this simple thing dont stay inside of xsplash theme
<M25> kennethm: OH! other solution
<kennethm> !ask | kain_
<ubottu> kain_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<winblows1970> hi, am wondering if someone can help me with my latest ubuntu mishap  lol
<M25> kennethm: can you hook the hard drive from that computer up to another one, one that can run the livecd?
<apocalypt> crimeboy: that thing is in grub i guess
<erik__> Is anyone having problems connecting to us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<SpykeVicious> hello everyone! I'm trying to get v4l to work with an expresscard analog tuner, can anyone help me? I don' even have a /dev/video0 yet.
<kennethm> M25, I
<kennethm> oops
<kennethm> >.<
<jb0nd38372> Anyone recommend any good games I can install in ubuntu to show my friends that linux does have native games that are not from the 8bit computing era?
<Gab_> HAI
<CShadowRun> jb0nd38372: second life?
<kennethm> M25, I'm not sure, not a hardware guy and this computer is way bigger than that one, this computer deserves desktop status :P
<M25> jb0nd38372: warsow, sauerbraten, world of goo
<kennethm> jb0nd38372, OOO! Alien arena
<loginfliggle> erik__: down for me
<Gab_> hai!
<Deviant42069> Uhm. Is GRUB a required part of ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> kennethm: actually wubi installs ubuntu ina virtual disk (hence file on windows) but handles the dual-booting just like a normal install would, so grub is done for you.
<Gab_> iliektocpp!
<M25> kennethm: can you take out the hard drive and check if it's sata or ide?  you can get adaptors for both, or plug them direct into a desktop tower
<jb0nd38372> ty for the sugguestions..
<laeg> i'm following a guide to get sound working on flash on 9.10 (other sound is fine) - but when i input a command i get "E: Package libflashsupport has no installation candidate
<Gab_> =D
<laeg> "
<erik__> loginfliggle: any info on that?
<kennethm> M25, I can check online for this model. The hard drive has never been replaced I believe.
<loginfliggle> erik__: none. ping failed, lol.
<kennethm> hold on.
<kain_> Here is my problem, I'm trying to install Karmic 64 bit on my sata drive, on the install menu, i put nolapic and noapic and add pci=nomsi to be able to see my drive to partition, after installation and reboot, i get msg "Gave up waiting for root device. ....", can anyone help?
<Deviant42069> Is there a way to access my windows files from the ubuntu OS?
<erik__> loginfiggle: hah :) but also :(...
<winblows1970> high i removed an authorization from ubuntu and i think it caused a prob
<winblows1970> anyone help
<Satzo> Deviant42069, ubuntu can read NTFS volumes
<M25> Deviant42069: yep, you should be able to mount your windows partition like any other drive
<laeg> i'm following a guide to get sound working on flash on 9.10 (other sound is fine) - but when i input a command i get "E: Package libflashsupport has no installation candidate"
<M25> Deviant42069: you may want to add an fstab entry (google for how) so it is automatically mounted on boot
<laeg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting
<loginfliggle> laeg: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Jeruvy> !find autofsck
<ubottu> Package/file autofsck does not exist in karmic
<winblows1970> hello can anyone help with authorizations in ubuntu??
<Jeruvy> !find autofsck hardy
<Deviant42069> I can't do much of anything, I'm using ubuntu's "try without installing" option. I get to the grub loader and have no idea how to load the ubuntu i installed, or my windows.
<ubottu> Package/file autofsck does not exist in hardy
<loginfliggle> laeg: make sure to enable universe (and multiverse?) repo
<laeg> loginfliggle: ty
<laeg> somebody should update the guide
<M25> kennethm: if you take it out, you can tell, sata drives have an l-shaped connector with only a few contacts, ide has a bunch of holes for pins, or possibly a very long line-shaped connector with lots of contacts
<kennethm> M25, the sony is IDE.
<laeg> loginfliggle: i'll do it, getting my launchpad pass mailed to me
<denise> hi i'm trying to add a printer to a currently updated 9.04 system...  the printer is on a SMB share on my windows xp box...  the Printer Configuration tool keeps crashing while browsing the shares...   is this a known issue
<M25> kennethm: do you have a desktop around? almost all desktops can work with IDE drives, if you just take it out, plug it into the desktop, load the livecd on the desktop, then install to that disk (overwriting what's there) it should work like a normal ubuntu install, and you can wipe out windows
<M25> kennethm: back up first, obviously
<denise> ?  and does anyone have an easy work-around?
<kennethm> M25, heh, well I do have my brother's desktop but he won't like that too much. :P
<M25> denise: do you know the computer name of the XP desktop?  you can go to it directly without browsing using smb://DesktopNameHere/
<KismetGFX> im gettin really frustrated reinstalled ubuntu almost 10 times now, install was success ejects disc tells me to reboot and i get non-system disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready arg :(
<M25> kennethm: that's your best option at this point, you need some way to install ubuntu on that disk, so you need a computer with a CD drive
<edoroman1> hie
<edoroman1> hi there
<edoroman1> is anyone there?
<edoroman1> i need a little bit of help with ubuntu
<jrib> edoroman1: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<loginfliggle> !ask | edoroman1
<ubottu> edoroman1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<M25> KismetGFX: check your bios, it might be set to boot from a disk you don't want it to
<kennethm> M25, both laptops are ide
<denise> do i need to know the port and stuff too then?
<M25> kennethm: then you can use the one with the working CD drive for the same purpose
<M25> denise: nope
<edoroman1> well i had installed ubuntu and windows in my pc
<kennethm> M25, problem is I'm young and am too paranoid to remove my computer's hard drive. >.<
<KismetGFX> M25: thanks will give that a shot, i do have 3 hard drives in there all partitioned out for the linux mounts
<edoroman1> but the partion where i had windows won't boot
<loginfliggle> kennethm: worst case scenario is something breaks. it's part of learning :)
<sunrider> I must find a way to disable NETWORK MANAGER on start up!
<M25> kennethm: I disassembled my first hard drive at 8.  It's not that bad, just make sure you touch the metal frame of the computer and don't rub your fingers across the circuit boards
<kennethm> :D
<edoroman1> so i wanna unistall grub to get acces to windows wihouth getting to grub
<edoroman1> can i do that?
<sunrider> edoroman1, no
<edoroman1> mmm
<sunrider> i woudlnt mess with grub
 * kennethm wants to ask his dad. :\
<winblows1970> yes and never ever pour water on your motherboard ...it doesn't like that
<kennethm> heh
<sunrider> well i just want to destroy this network manager that ruins everything
<loginfliggle> sunrider: sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager remove
<sunrider> loginfliggle, thanks!!! :)
<M25> !grub | edoroman1
<ubottu> edoroman1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
 * sunrider hates sudo
<loginfliggle> sunrider: np. to add it back if necessary: sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager defaults
<M25> edoroman1: actually, a windows install disk should restore your mbr, if you tell it to repair the install.  then you can use EasyBCD to add a linux entry to your windows bootloader, which will let you dual-boot
<sunrider> loginfliggle, :)
<winblows1970> i have sound when ubuntu starts but music/video apps don't have sound
<CarlFK> booted, got message "filesystem check failed."  and dropped to a # prompt.  any way to tell what fs failed?
<velcroshooz> are there any disk utilities/verification programs to run on a brand new drive before partitioning and installing?
<edoroman1> how can i edit grub in order to run windows from an usb hdd???
<winblows1970> i have sound when ubuntu starts but music/video apps don't have sound
<edoroman1> i have windows in the usb hdd
<edoroman1> is there any way??
<Deviant42069> edoroman1: I'm trying to find out the same thing lol
<loginfliggle> CarlFK: should be in logs. less /var/log/dmesg
<Satzo> edoroman1, run live ubuntu install, as root, run grub(with usb hd plugged in) and add mount point
<CarlFK> velcroshooz: mkfs has a flag to check - guessing it just writes/reads each sector
<Satzo> however......
<Deviant42069> Satzo: How do i add a mount point?
<Satzo> grub2 is different than grub
<Satzo> Deviant42069, you'd best read up on grub before you do this
<edoroman1> mmm how to i get the mount point?
<nn64> Deviant42069, /etc/fstab
<Deviant42069> I have no idea how grub works :[
<loginfliggle> velcroshoz: man fsck
<Satzo> Deviant42069, u running 9.10 right?
<Deviant42069> I don't know how to load ubuntu or windows in grub. And yes, i am
<Deviant42069> i'm on ubuntu's "try without installing" os right now
<nn64> Deviant42069, grub is the boot loader
<Satzo> Deviant42069, --->   http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Deviant42069> I know. I don't know how to use it >.<
<Deviant42069> Thank you, i'll try that.
<Satzo> Deviant42069, also:   http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<laeg> !youtube
<laeg> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<winblows1970> i have sound when ubuntu starts but music/video apps don't have sound
<loginfliggle> Deviant42069: If grub failed you can also do what is called "mounting". mount the ubuntu fs, run sudo update-grub, then sudo grub-install /dev/sda(maybe sda, depends) --root-directory=/path/to/mounted/fs
<edoroman1> how do i get the mount point of my usb hdd?
<nn64> edoroman1, usually the usb drive is the last /dev/sd* devices
<Deviant42069> What happens if i try to restore the default Master Boot Record (MBR)?
<loginfliggle> Deviant42069: grub is what should be written to your mbr. restoring the windows mbr will prevent access to ubuntu
<firefly2> I try again: my desktop lost its panels (taskbar) after a crash, when I try "applications-settings-panel" (right-mouse-click on desktop) nothing starts up (all ok as a different user) | is there a way to just reset the desktop to the default? (xubuntu xfce 9.04) thx
<kennethm> Are there any drivers for the ati mobility radeon 9000? I've searched but drivers only work for later cards.
<nn64> edoroman1, just type mount on the terminal and see if its already mounted
<Deviant42069> Loginfliggle: I see, okay.
<loginfliggle> kennethm: fglrx?
<Satzo> Deviant42069, think of it this way.  grub can mount and boot just about anything.  windows msr tool only talks to windows
<Satzo> msr=mbr
<kennethm> loginfliggle, it supports 9500+
<kennethm> not 9000
<winblows1970> the purple butterflies ate my keyboard and now are wearing my shoes on there head
<Satzo> kennethm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Deviant42069> All the command line entries are greek to me; I just need to learn what to type to load windows, and what to type to load ubuntu. lol.
<winblows1970> doesn't F8 bring up seperate os or drives
<loginfliggle> kennethm: have you seen http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ ? I thought it was already merged with x11 but i could be wrong
<ratbert> how can i make a new partition ???
<loginfliggle> ratbert: gparted
<edoroman1> ok it's mounted
<DasEi1> ratbert with gparted
<Deviant42069> Okay, how would I go about doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<edoroman1> so what should i put in grub in order to boot windows from that hdd?
<edoroman1> instead of (hd0,0)
<majuk> If I do a fetch only of a package, where is that package stored?
<kennethm> loginfliggle, it seems the open source drivers are supposed to work but on hardware drivers it says no closed source drivers are being used
<edoroman1> what should i put?
<ratbert> loginfliggle,  gnome partition editor ???
<unop> majuk, depends on what you use to do this
 * nel Is having problems setting up a desktop with a nvidia card. EnvyNG install is resulting with a kernel version that is different from the driver version. How can I purge the old drivers off my system?
<majuk> unop! apt-get -d install $PCKAGE
<losha> majuk: if you use apt, it's usually in /var/cache/apt/archive
<unop> majuk, should be in $PWD then
<loginfliggle> kennethm: not too sure man. :/
<kennethm> jhm
<kennethm> hm
<loginfliggle> ratbert: sudo apt-get install gparted
<majuk> losha! Thanks
<loginfliggle> nel: man modprobe
<Satzo> how do i start cups from the shell?  printer troubleshooter says cups isnt started
<dragon> Satzo: sudo service cups start
<ArCHoNKoG> Hey, anyone know what happen with ubuntuguide.org. got my friend to switch to us but he has no guide.
<loginfliggle> nel: or recompile the kernel (from /usr/src)
<Satzo> dragon, thanks that worked.  how can i check that it will always start on bootup?
<nel> loginfliggle: thx I'll have a peek at that
<dragon> I lost the resolution 1280x800 for an external monitor on my laptop after upgrading to Karmic. What do I do?
<jrib> ArCHoNKoG: ubuntuguide.org was never a good resource, use help.ubuntu.com
<winblows1970> hi
<dragon> Satzo: there's some settings for that, but I'm not quite sure about it.
<loginfliggle> Satzo: if that fails for some odd reason you can also sudo: sudo /etc/init.d/cups start
<Satzo> ok
<loginfliggle> Satzo: sudo update-rc.d -f cups defaults
<mikeyfbi> help!  i uninstalled my video drivers so i only have X
<mikeyfbi> i tried to reinstall it and got some error :(  I'm on my dual boot now :(
<Satzo> loginfliggle, issuing that cmd will ensure cups starts on reboot?
<nineclock> hiz
<edoroman1> can anyone please help me to edit my grub so that i can boot windows xp from an usb hd?
<mikeyfbi> anyone have easy to follow instructions to install a video card just in the terminal?
<loginfliggle> Satzo: it should, yes
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone here got teathering to their cell phone to work yet?  I'm trying to get it to work through the USB cable
<majuk> How can I retrieve a package file for a different architecture than the system I am currently on?
<nineclock> having some problem with pptn connection and karmic ubuntu some one can give me an hand ?
<majuk> (on i386, installing on 64bit)
<Deviant42069> Okay, what do I need to do to restore the windows MBR?
<jrib> majuk: dget?o
<Deviant42069> I know that it will keep me from accessing ubuntu.
<nineclock> having some problem with pptP* connection and karmic ubuntu some one can give me an hand ?
<nineclock> sorr
<mikeyfbi> i tried to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 to install the 2.4 driver but gave me some errors
<jrib> majuk: /why/ do you want to do this exactly?
<loginfliggle> majuk: not too sure what you mean? like a different package manager? not sure if thats possible. easier to switch distros
<dragon> !repeat | nineclock
<ubottu> nineclock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mikeyfbi> how can i reinstall a video driver?
<^workman^> Deviant: reinstall windows?
<nineclock> repeat for error *
<nineclock> read well
<loginfliggle> Deviant42069: put it your windows install disk, get to a command prompt, type fixmbr
<dragon> mikeyfbi: which video driver? what's wrong with it?
<Gnarwal> majuk, all else fails, compile from source
<simorghen> nineclock: what seems to be the officer, problem?
<majuk> loginfliggle! I'm on my 32 bit laptop and I need to download a 64 bit package for my desktop
<Deviant42069> I don't have a windws install disk. xP
<peng8> hello support. I just installed ubuntu, and I mounted ntfs drive during installation. afterwards i found typo in the folder name to which I mounted that drive. To repair the typo, i tried using program from the repository, named "mountmanager" i think... tada, now i don't have access to that drive. I can access it from gksudo nautilus, that way it works. but i want to get it all back to normal, and i have no idea how to. PLease help.
<jrib> majuk: why do you think you need to do that?
<mikeyfbi> dragon, i removed it :(
<Satzo> loginfliggle, update-rc.d: warning: cups stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<mikeyfbi> dragon, i just need any working video card now
<Satzo>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/cups already exist. <-- is that something to worry over?
<mikeyfbi> dragon, er video driver
<majuk> jrib! ...because my desktop is 64 bit?
<nineclock> simorghen after created the pptp connection and trying to connect it not works
<nineclock> nothing appears
<mikeyfbi> dragon, but tried to instal the one i removed (intel 2.4) and it gave me some error
<Deviant42069> *windows. I need to restore it from ubuntu.
<jrib> majuk: did you install i386?
<^workman^> majuk: a 64bit app won't compile or run without all of the required dependacys for that package, and in 64bit version.
<majuk> jrib! Not on the desktop
<simorghen> nineclock: meaning y ou cannot access websites on the internet via the pptp connection? but i bet you can access internal to the LAN computers
<jrib> majuk: I see.  Does the desktop not have internet then?
<Fizix> nineclock, what are you trying to do?
<majuk> ^workman^! I understand, which is why I only want to download it so I can transfer it to install on my desktop which doesn't have a network connection
<winblows1970> will someone with infinite ubuntu knowledge please im me please....
<majuk> jrib! Yea
<Jascase901> i am going to build a new pc an a 1300 dollar budget. What is a good graphics card that would fit into a computer of that price range, and have good support on both linux and windows
<jrib> majuk: use packages.ubuntu.com or:
<unop> majuk, why don't you get your 64bit machine to generate the URLs ?  see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OfflinePackageDownload
<jrib> !offline | majuk
<ubottu> majuk: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<^workman^> majuk: oh ok... that's much clearer now...
<Satzo> !ask | winblows1970
<ubottu> winblows1970: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nineclock> simorghen pptyn connection on windows works, on the same data on linux not
<rr72> hey guys, when I try to install bind9 it b0rks out and won't install fully
<majuk> There we go. Thanks guys ^workman^ jrib  :)
<peng8> guys, anyone help with mounting?
<dragon> mikeyfbi: how did you remove it?
<Satzo> Jascase901, you can't beat nvidia for that
<^workman^> majuk: np
<dragon> !anyone | peng8
<ubottu> peng8: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nineclock> simorghen reading on google seems to be an bug of karmic release
<^workman^> majuk: jrib: is the man!
<rr72> it has to do with a problem that it won't intialize
<loginfliggle> peng8: man mount
<winblows1970> ti have been asking but its not a simple question to post one sentence and thats it
<Satzo> winblows1970, use pastebin then
<Satzo> see topic
<Gnarwal> !mount | peng8
<mac9416> majuk, you can modify a Keryx project to do that.
<ubottu> peng8: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Jascase901> Satzo that is what I thought,  but google searches keep telling me ati is the way to go
<mikeyfbi> dragon, synaptic
<mikeyfbi> dragon, now all i have is terminal (X)
<dragon> mikeyfbi: do you remember what package?
<^workman^> Jascase901: dont' listen to google search... =)
<Satzo> Jascase901, i disagree..   read this for info:   http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzc3NQ
<Jascase901> kk thanks
<dragon> peng8: please pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab file
<mikeyfbi> dragon, yes, and i tried to install it again, but gave me some error :(  (i can't remember it, and im on windwos dual boot now)
<nel> Ok, so used the Hardware Drivers to install the NVidia after completelly uninstalling the EnvyNG attempt, pc boots to black screen, ctrl alt f7 gets me into x and glxinfo | grep rendering returns Error: API mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has version 173.14.20 but the nvidia driver component has version 173.14.22.
<^workman^> Nvidia ftw.. =) imho
<mikeyfbi> dragon, xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<CarlFK> why would "mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3" say "mount: stale NFS handle" ad not mount?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<peng8> dragon, pastebin=paste?
<^workman^> CarlFK: is /mnt/sda3 mounted to something else? or was it ever?
<peng8> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<peng8> #
<peng8> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<FloodBot3> peng8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peng8> #
<mattwj2002> anyone know of a good cross platform screensaver for weather forcasting?
<dragon> mikeyfbi: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<peng8> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Gnarwal> Jascase901, Nvidia is the most popular but the drivers that work well with it are proprietary. Ati does provide open drivers
<dragon> !pastebin | peng8
<ubottu> peng8: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mikeyfbi> dragon, k i'll try that
<loginfliggle> peng8: hence: pastebin..:/
<CarlFK> ^workman^: booted live cd - never mounted (this boot session)
<^workman^> CarlFK: did you choose an install method other than the default?
<mattwj2002> !weather
<peng8> sorry
<peng8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336942/
<^workman^> CarlFK: I've never seen that or heard of that error before sorry.
<peng8> !weather
<^workman^> CarlFK: not from the live cd install
<kishore> Hello how can i covert .raw files to .wav files?
<^workman^> !convert
<Jascase901> Yeah ,aight I guess nvidia is back in the race for me I am gonna retreat to google and compare products
<Jascase901> prices*
<^workman^> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CarlFK> ^workman^: i swapped out the drive that /home gets mounted on,  forgot to update the UUID in fstab, and things have been bumpy trying to get it all wroked out
<todor> hey can i get some help with kernel compilation
<Satzo> kishore, check out audacitu
<Satzo> kishore, check out audacity
<todor> grub says invalid magic number or smth
<kishore> Satzo:thanks
<CarlFK> Jascase901: check out nouveau - it works for me
<winblows1970> whats pastebin
<kishore> Sazto: Can u pls let me know the command to install it
<dragon> !pm | peng8
<ubottu> peng8: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Satzo> !pastebin | winblows1970
<ubottu> winblows1970: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<^workman^> CarlFK: fstab on the local disk shouldn't be read while using a live cd. So, when booting the live cd, what are you trying to do? update the HD's /etc/fstab?
<Satzo> kishore, its in your package manager
<peng8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336942/        I just installed ubuntu, and I mounted ntfs drive during installation. afterwards i found typo in the folder name to which I mounted that drive. To repair the typo, i tried using program from the repository, named "mountmanager" i think... tada, now i don't have access to that drive. I can access it from gksudo nautilus, that way it works. but i want to get it all back to normal, and i have no idea how to.
<peng8> PLease help.
<dragon> peng8: what's the exact name of the directory you're trying to mount the filesystem on?
<dragon> enough.
<Satzo> brb....
<dragon> !patience > peng8
<ubottu> peng8, please see my private message
<winblows1970> i have sound when ubuntu opens(ubuntu theme) but with apps/music/video i get no sound
<peng8> dragon, sorry. i'm trying to mount the ntfs drive in to /Doors
<loginfliggle> peng8: try this: sudo mount -o rw,force /dev/sda1 /path/to/where/to/mount       does that work?
<todor> how do i fix my kernel?
<Jascase901> will do CarlFK
<peng8> loginfliggle i'll try now
<loginfliggle> peng8: make sure /Doors exists
<kishore> Satz0:Thanks a lot
<CarlFK> ^workman^: I am trying to copy the old drive to the new drive.  I had ext4 in fstab, but only did mkfs -J (ext3) which i guess confused  fsck
<kennethm> I love this system! Alien arena runs fine but I have one problem: my desktop is black. Mobility Radeon 9000 ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<winblows1970> had sound previously but i might have done something to make this happen
<dragon> peng8: sudo umount /DOors; sudo sed -i 's/DOors/Doors/' /etc/fstab; sudo mv /DOors /Doors; sudo mount -a
<^workman^> CarlFK: so from the live cd at a shell, the drive in question... run fdisk -l. what is the format of the drive you are trying to copy?
<dragon> peng8: copy-paste this whole command in a terminal, and you should be good to go.
<winblows1970> i have sound when ubuntu opens(ubuntu theme) but with apps/music/video i get no sound, had sound previously but i might have done something in authorizations to make this happen.
<CarlFK> ^workman^: im mkfs it again, then cp the 13g of files - should only take a few min, so lets see if I do it righ this time
<kishore> Sazto:Sorry to bother again,i installed audacity.. but in terminal what command do i use to convert the file
<^workman^> CarlFK: when I convert ext3 to ext4 I use the following: tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sdb1, fsck -pf /dev/sdb1. just fyi
<winblows1970> anyone?   banging head on keyboard
<CarlFK> ^workman^: I was more wondering why the NFS message... weird
<Satzo> kishore, i wouldnt bother with terminal. open the app and import the .raw there
<^workman^> CarlFK: yea, not sure about that one
<kennethm> winblows1970, have you searched it up with the distribution version?
<Satzo> winblows1970, not to sound smartass but check to see if it is muted. i wasted 2h the other day over that.
<Satzo> the intro sound worked, then nada.. it was muted!
<loginfliggle> winblows1970: make sure you are still in the sound group
<winblows1970> its in more then one app
<^workman^> CarlFK: sorry man, I have to go now. I'm sure someone here will be able to help
<xim_> karmic problem, relating to window management:  3rd time happening now:  i cannot change which window is in focus with the mouse or alt-tab, minimal mouse usage in xchat, cant click menubars or channel links, can move the mouse and highlight text....what gives?
<peng8> umask=007 what does this mean?
<CarlFK> ^workman^: no prob - i think I am fine
<peng8> dragon, nothing happened really.
<nel> Ok, so used the Hardware Drivers to install the NVidia after completelly uninstalling the EnvyNG attempt, pc boots to black screen, ctrl alt f7 gets me into x and glxinfo | grep rendering returns Error: API mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has version 173.14.20 but the nvidia driver component has version 173.14.22.    I'm  fairly new to Ubuntu and not too confident on how to go about using modprobe to try fix this... checked out the man modprobe but unsure if
<nel>  the module I am looking for is simply called nvidia .... any help would be appreciated
<CarlFK> just need to do it right this time :)
<winblows1970> still in soundgroup?
<ring0> which ftp-server is the standard under ubuntu?
<kennethm> Why is my desktop black on my computer with an ati mobility radeon 9000?
<CarlFK> kennethm: whos driver?
<Satzo> ring0, ftp in shell
<winblows1970> login ok to im you?
<Satzo> sorry.. n/m
<kennethm> CarlFK, open source drivers.
<CarlFK> kennethm: but you have icons and everything else is ok?
<mikeyfbi> dragon, still here?
<artemis_> !rlue
<edgar> Hi
<mikeyfbi> dragon, gave me 2 errors ... something like cannot connect to /var/cache and /var/libsomething
<artemis_> !rule
<kennethm> CarlFK, the whole desktop is black, no icons, but everything else seems to work fine.
<mikeyfbi> hey, i uninstalled my video cards by accident, so i only have X now :(  everytime i try to apt-get install again it gives me some /var/cache and /var/libsomething error
<edgar> Hello peaples h r u?
<kennethm> !ask | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CShadowRun> !english | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<peng8> I messed up the mounting of the ntfs partition. is there no easy way to get it back now?
<kennethm> Oh, thought he was asking to ask something. >.<
<loginfliggle> cshadowrun, lol
<winblows1970> harsh  lol
<Zemmy> does anyone have any programs that will allow me to recover lost files on a network storage box?
<winblows1970> loginfliggle what do you mean  make sure your still in sound group
<daevski> Does anyone know _if_ I can make a button or hotkey that will collapse windows to just the titlebar in gnome?
<dragon> mikeyfbi: I won't be able to help without the exact error messages.
<dragon> mikeyfbi: did you write sudo?
<dragon> !nothing | peng8
<ubottu> peng8: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<CarlFK> kennethm: werid.  big help eh?
<mikeyfbi> dragon, yes, i'll have to do it again
<loginfliggle> winblows1970: make sure you still have permissions for the sound group. http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_Linux_Users_and_Groups
<mikeyfbi> dragon, i did sudo but didn't even ask for the PW
<no3> hola
<no3> me llamo noe
<dragon> mikeyfbi: it's possible that you might not be connected to the internet when you did that.
<winblows1970> ahh thanks will check, but why wouldi all  of a sudden not have permission in sound group?
<dragon> !es > no3
<ubottu> no3, please see my private message
<mikeyfbi> dragon, i have it plugged in, but do i have to do something separate for X?
<no3> simon
<kennethm> CarlFK, Here's a screenshot. http://i48.tinypic.com/5aqaeo.png
<dragon> mikeyfbi: nothing separate. You can connect to IRC using irssi from the command line, btw. It's easier than dual-booting.
<esc_> when I type Ctrl-C in an xterm, it works, but I also see ^C in the terminal. didn't do that in 9.04, but now it does in 9.10. same config. any ideas?
<dragon> no3: que quieres?
<mikeyfbi> dragon, oh?  i'll try that
<kennethm> esc_, right click, copy.
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?
<kennethm> Ctrl+c won't work, neither Ctrl+v esc_
<esc_> kennethm: actually, I'm wanting to send SIGINT to abort the process, but I'd rather it not display ^C. I'm using xterm, not gnome-terminal.
<kennethm> ah
<kennethm> esc_, don't know then.\
<esc_> kennethm: thanks anyway, i'll keep fooling around with it.
<kennethm> No problem. :)
<binky1> Ugh Ive ben trying to install 2day but its still not working I have download 9.10 like 5 times and tried to install like lots of times it freezes when I hit install ubuntu or any other of the options
<peng8> dragon, situation is such that the folder "/DOors" still is in the nautilus,  and trying to access it, it says i don't have the permission. nautilus with GKSUDO sees the folder as "Doors" and let's me use the partition. I would like to be able to use it without gksudo. what should i do for that?
<Ben64> binky1: have you tried alternate cd
<binky1> yes i have
<Ben64> binky1: have you tested your hardware? Bad ram could totally cause that.
<kain_> how do i install Karmic using different Kernel?
<binky1> Ive alrdy tried different ram
<kain_> 64 bit
<loginfliggle> peng8: you need to edit /etc/fstab. change the folder to /Doors and where it says defaults change to rw,defaults
<peng8> dragon, normal nautilus, i found a refresh button. it now sees itas "Doors", but "no permission".
<loginfliggle> peng8: then reboot
<emanux> i can't browse my sony ericcson phone in file transfer mode
<velcroshooz> binky1: checked md5sum of the installation disc?
<emanux> it not even mounted
<emanux> what could go wrong?
<binky1> wats that mean? =O
<emanux> tnx.
<esc_> kain_: 64-bit install is done with a different iso; i assume you must have the 32-bit one?
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?
<J13R> is anyone using multitalk and can tell me how I can set a latex formula in there?
<kain_> esc_ : i was hoping to use 64 bit
<kain_> esc_ : i boot on live cd and i get a msg box show Kernel Problem
<velcroshooz> binky1: should be the last option on the install disc, it verifies that the iso you downloaded and the version that is now burnt are one in the same. basically makes sure the burn is correct.
<glphvgacs> hi, `ssh 127.0.0.1 'echo $PATH'` gives a diff path that `echo $PATH`, can someone please help out to fix it?
<glphvgacs> i've experimented with ~/.bashrc ~/.ssh/rc and so on with no luck
<zanberdo> I have a box with both a VGA and DVI output. when the system boots, it defaults to initializing the VGA port and when there is no device attached. I need it to initialize to the DVI port. How can I force Ubuntu to init the DVI port on boot?
<peng8> loginfliggle, please take a look, and give me a hint on where i need to write defaults or what else:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/336954/
<binky1> arg okay thnx
<binky1> I most likely will be bak
<timClicks> what are the the best dd operands to duplicatie a usb
<platius> binky1; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<winblows1970> loginfiggle thanks very much.
<loginfliggle> peng8: give this a shot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/336955/
<Satzo> timClicks, usb what?
<peng8> loginfliggle, just one more stupid q-n before I reboot with that: is it safe to make that change? (just scared to lose that partition)
<peng8> loginfliggle, i guess it is safe... since it's just about mounting...
<loginfliggle> peng8: sure is. worst case scenario is it doesn't mount it. mounting won't remove files
<tiger_> can someone tell me that why I want to download software in  Ubuntu software center.
<tiger_> this seed is so slow and even cannot download anythin
<peng8> loginfliggle: why do we get rid of "UUID=06E901E6FCFCF3E6"?
<Satzo> tiger_, you dont need to use software center if you already use synaptic
<dragon> I see only a part of my screen on the monitor. I was able to work around in Jaunty by changing resolution couple of times, but in karmic selecting 1280x800 shows only about 1280x720 something. Ideas?
<voidmage> so my compiz crashed and i relaunched it with compiz --replace, then gnome-panel crashed and relaunched. Now both the top and bottom panels are empty and don't respond to mouse clicks, is this something i have to reboot to fix?
<loginfliggle> peng8: it doesn't make a difference. i prefer /dev syntax because it is much easier to see if you messed something up later on down the road
<jimbro> Does anybody know anything about LinusXP?
<xim_> karmic problem, relating to window management:  3rd time happening now:  i cannot change which window is in focus with the mouse or alt-tab, minimal mouse usage in xchat, cant click menubars or channel links, can move the mouse and highlight text....what gives?
<loginfliggle> voidimage: i would reboot
<dragon> loginfliggle: there's a reason UUID is used.
<binky1> is a infrarecorder a good program to burn iso?
<peng8> dragon, please tell me what it is.
<dragon> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dragon> peng8: there
<jphillips86_> How do I add a boot argument to my grub2 config?
<loginfliggle> dragon: sure, the order can always change... its personal preference i suppose
<loginfliggle> jphillips86_: you can manually add it during boot by pressing e then messing with it, or you can edit grub.cfg but your changes will dissapear eventually. if it's important you should make a custom entry in 40_custom found in /etc/grub.d
<george1> hi, I need help installing ubuntu and I need to be sure I do it right so I don't wipe my Windows partition
<dragon> loginfliggle, peng8: UUID would ensure that the same drive will be mounted at /Door or even / every time.
<geirha> xim_: I've had some similar problem due to a faulty keyboard, some ctrl/alt/shift key got "stuck" (even though they were all in upright position). Tapping them all would unstick the key and thinks would be normal again for a while. Never figured out which key it was, I just replaced the keyboard.
<peng8> gonna reboot now...
<ShazbotMcNasty> george1, the partition editor on the live disk walks you through pretty well.
<dragon> peng8: your issue was only a matter of fixing /etc/fstab, creating /Door or whatever directory you want, and remounting the drive.
<ShazbotMcNasty> just make sure you don't click 'entire disk
<ShazbotMcNasty> '
<Satzo> jphillips86_, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<dragon> and any idea why peng8 rebooted? mount -a?
<jphillips86_> loginfliggle, Satzo Yeah! Thanks!!
<binky1> is infrarecorder a good tool to use?
<dragon> any way, over and out.
<Satzo> jphillips86_, ive been looking for that for ages and now that ive found it i tell everyone :)
<emanux> cannot detect bluetooth device in dell latitude d520?
<ShazbotMcNasty> george1, the first option it gives you when you're trying to install should be the one that will automatically repartition your drive to dual boot
<george1> shazbotMcNasty: I do a manual partition and it says I don't have /root defined, can you PM me?
<ShazbotMcNasty> george1, why manually partition?
<loginfliggle> dragon: because it would probably be quicker to reboot if you don't know mount syntax
<george1> because the auto one that you speak of will create 3 partitions. I already have my HD with Win XP installed, and made a 80GB partition with the ext3 file system on there. But this will split that 80gb ext3 partition in 2 parts.
<emanux> cannot detect bluetooth device in dell latitude d520?
<danny_> Hey, i'm having a little trouble with broadcom wireless drivers for HP pavillion tx 1000, using ubuntu 9.10 - i've tried using b43-fwcutter and ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper saying the wireless card is not present.
<danny_> Hey, i'm having a little trouble with broadcom wireless drivers for HP pavillion tx 1000, using ubuntu 9.10 - i've tried using b43-fwcutter and ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper saying the wireless card is not present./
<Wicked> !et
<danny_> oops
<FloodBot4> danny_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<danny_> Any advice that you guys could give me would be great.
<kain_> how do i install Karmic using different kernel in 64 bit?
<peng8> loginfliggle, thanks, that change seems to have worked for now. Can you tell me why did i have "/Doors ntfs-3g umask=007 0 0" and what does it mean?
<danny_> Oh, also i'm using 64bit.
<binky1> what program should i use to burn the disk?
<iMatter> Since Hardy -> Jaunty i have  been having issues with usb devices that work fine in Windows/....i get "Unable to enumerate device" i've search many threads but none seem to give me an answer, i've tried varying devices such as USB phone chargers, Belking Wi-Fi cards, Sprint Mobile Data Cards etc, all the same story in all of the ports
<iMatter> before in Gusty everything was peachy...but that was a year or so ago
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?
<armence> Hey all, I am looking at a whole bunch of c++ code right now and trying to understand what it does and i wanted to know if there is a tool such as a wiki I can easily setup to take notes and then easily navigate later...
<loginfliggle> peng8: /Doors is the "mount point", ntfs-3g is the type of filesystem, umask=007 defines who has read,write,exectute permissions, dump and pass define backup frequency and pass defines how often to run fsck
<binky1> what program should I use to burn the iso maybe the program im using isnt a very good one
<Marxisme> hi everybody
<ConstantineXVI> Are there any decent DLNA/UPnPAV clients in the repos?
<peng8> loginfliggle, so... why did i have umask 007 instead of default?
<peng8> loginfliggle, i also would like to know, in the "/" i have a "root" folder. accessible only for root. I'm NOT sure if I made it in some process, or it is supposed to be there. Is it, or can i delete it?
<lzrdking> can anyone help me with my flaky bluetooth with jaunty?
<trendsetter37> ubuntu does not recognize my ethernet card or doesnt use it rather
<unop> peng8, it's a vital system directory - you mustn't delete it
<trendsetter37> and i've done a lot of trouble shooting???
<loginfliggle> peng8: 007 was restricting user/group access (you) and only giving sudo access. root is a needed folder for the root user"
<Marxisme> I have a problem i start the gnome desktop, I have the following message input not supported, can someone help me?
<Satzo> armenb, wikimedia
<Marxisme> on Ubuntu 9.10
<Marxisme> I am French I speak English well, and ubuntu-they are not the answer
<Marxisme> ubuntu-fr
<Deviant42069> Okay, I need to figure out how to restore window's MRB? i think it is, the first part of the drive. And I need to do it in ubuntu, i don't have an XP disc
<geirha> peng8: It's the root user's homedir
<loginfliggle> trendsetter37: sudo ifconfig eth0 up  ? or is it not even recognized as a device
<Satzo> lzrdking, this is a karmic chan, try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<peng8> loginfliggle, unop, geirha thanks, thank you, i won't delete it. So, would it be the the 'mountmanager' that set it to 007? cause the only problem before was that "doorss" had "ss" at the very beginning.
<lzrdking> when did it become karmic only?
<lzrdking> people ask about hardy in here!
<Satzo> ok sorry, i recall an admin saying it was karmic only :/
<naptastic> hardy? Is that what they're calling it now? ;-)
<naptastic> Karmic is the latest (9.10) right?
<loginfliggle> peng8: changing it from 007 to rw,defaults was only so that you didn't have to have sudo access every time you wanted to read or change a file on the partition
<geirha> Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty and Karmic are supported here.
<ShazbotMcNasty> naptastic, yes
<Tiders> Hey guys Im using a RAID configuration in Ubuntu and my comptuer froze up earlier... This is the log file that has the errors in it.  Anyone able to help?  http://pastebin.com/f490f8e31
<trendsetter37> loginfliggle: it says device not found
<Marxisme> When I start live cd I have the following message input not supported can anyone help me? please on ubuntu 9.10
<trendsetter37> loginfliggle: but if I lspci i see that it is
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?
<trendsetter37> loginfliggle: intel corporation yada yada yada
<peng8> loginfliggle, the thing troubles me is that i had normal access right after the installation, it was only the name typo. i guess 'mountamanager' must have changed the rw,default...
<josh____> hey all
<josh____> anyone here exceptionally good with openoffice calc?
<naptastic> I just installed Karmic and I love it, except that my display settings don't persist; I have to use the NVidia settings tool to mirror my screens every time I log in. How do I fix this?
<Marxisme> nobody ?
<loginfliggle> trendsetter37: maybe want to google it. it might be a known issue. i g2g though. good luck mate
<naptastic> josh____, I'm pretty good with it. What do you need to do?
<trendsetter37> loginfliggle: thanx
<geirha> peng8: ntfs doesn't have support for linux's permissioning scheme, so instead you have to set the permissions for all files and directories during mount. If you are the only one that needs access to that mount point, you can set your user as owner to all files and directories
<josh____> naptastic you mind if I pm you?
<loginfliggle> peng8: not too sure. in theory it should have worked with 007 but idk. as long as its working now :). i g2g though. keep on learnin :)
<Tiders> naptastic, sudo nvidia-xconfig and tehn save your configuration to your xconfig within the nvidia tool (make sure you gksudo)
<naptastic> josh____, go ahead
<naptastic> Tiders, thanks. What does gksudo mean?
<tiger_> somebody can help me
<Tiders> naptastic, Its like sudo but for graphical applications
<rich> Is there a command in apt to find the email address of a package maintainer?
<naptastic> Tiders, good to know...
<Gnarwal__> !ask | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peng8> geirha, do you mean i need to do change something else now?
<geirha> peng8: I don't think I've read all your conversations, so I'm not up to date with what the issue is
<peng8> loginfliggle, thanks for taking me through this easy but vital step :_)
<josh____> anyone good with making graphs in openoffice? I need some expert advice
<tehdave> So, I'm having a really FUN issue...I'm getting sound, but it's all static. I used the Pulseaudio fix listed in (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578), and using the PulseAudio Volume control, when I set the main volume to 1%, it doesn't actually change the volume, but rather seems to change the % chance to have the sound turn to static. Sound is now mostly working, but I'm getting static on some sounds. any ideas?
<tehdave> Running 8.10, onboard USB audio on the Motherboard.
<sixtila> which plugin is required for rhythmbox to play mms
<pat234324434> hello
<peggy> i have tried to install certain add ons to watch videos but nothing is working....can anyone help me play videos on here
<lzrdking> ok, i'll ask my bluetooth question again later
<Gnarwal__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShazbotMcNasty> peggy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<peggy> ok, ill try that...thanks
<pat234324434> I am trying to get suspend to work on my acer aspire one 741h 11.6" (with the gma500) - I have followed the instructions in the ubuntu wikie and got my screen resolution working and the driver, but I cannot get suspend to work
<pat234324434> can anyone help?
<geirha> peng8: If you add uid=<your-uid> to the list of options on that fstab entry, you'll be the owner of all files on that ntfs filesystem. Basicly giving you full access. You'll find your uid with th id command.
<Tiders> v Hey guys I'm on 9.04 and my computuer froze up earlier... This is the log file that has the errors in it.  Anyone able to help?  here's my paste of cat /var/log/messages | grep -i ERROR > vlm.txt && pastebinit vlm.txt  http://pastebin.com/f490f8e31"
<pat234324434> I added the code to the hal-info or whatever but it didnt make a differecne that i could tell
<timClicks> is it possible to mount .img files, or just .iso ?
<pat234324434> im a noob btw if its not apparent
<skeet> any openoffice graph masters in the channel? I need a little assistance if you have the time
<peng8> geirha, well, nothing big... during install of ubuntu today i set the ntfs to mount /doorss, and i wanted it to be /doors. to change that, teh only idea i had was to use software, cause i am very new to linux, and in doors you'd usually use software for this thing. so i got "mountmanager", and it changed the folder apparantly, but it(at least I did not do it manually, that i know) set permissions to 007, so it blocked me from accessing. loginfli
<peng8> ggle told me to change the thing to "rw,default"... seeems to be working so far.   DO I NOT HAVE THE FULL ACCESS RIGHT NOW? "/Doors ntfs-3g rw,defaults 0 0"
<hardbop200> hi all - is there *any* media manager that will "automagically" copy my music files to my iriver e100? rhythmbox won't do it...
<tehdave> So, I'm having a really FUN issue...I'm getting sound, but it's all static. I used the Pulseaudio fix listed in (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578), and using the PulseAudio Volume control, when I set the main volume to 1%, it doesn't actually change the volume, but rather seems to change the % chance to have the sound turn to static. Sound is now mostly working, but I'm getting static on some sounds. any ideas? Runnin
<tehdave> g 8.04 with onboard USB audio
<Deviant42069> I'm trying to do this : http://www.arsgeek.com.nyud.net:8080/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<ydrah> if I reformat my windows partition and use the same os will it mess the grub loader up or will I be fine?
<Deviant42069> Does anyone know what i need to do to 'compile' it?
<skeet> ydrah, I believe anytime you install windows it will erase grub
<skeet> its easy to reinstall though
<geirha> peng8: Well, can you read and write files to it? I haven't messed about with ntfs in a long while, but from what I can gather from the manual pages, it should now only be writable to root, and readable to everyone else
<Gnarwal__> skeet, correct
<Deviant42069> I'm trying to get rid of grub, because I can't figure out how to use it.
<skeet> Grub is the bomb
<peng8> geirha, how do i check?
<Deviant42069> Skeet: That
<Deviant42069> *is assuming you know how to use it.
<skeet> any of yous guys good with openoffice calc? I desparately need help making this graph for my economics class
<frogzoo> grub is a file system aware boot loader?
<geirha> peng8: Try creating/copying in a text-file to /doors and see if you get permission denied or not
<Deviant42069> I installed ubuntu, not knowing what I was doing. Thanks to grub, i have no idea how to get into ubuntu OR my windows.
<Satzo> Deviant42069, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Satzo> bookmark that
<pat234324434> anyone have experience with poulsbo chips and supend?
<pat234324434> please?
<geirha> peng8: And/or you can look at the permissions by right-clicking /doors -> Properties -> Permissions tab
<Deviant42069> That page is huge, Satzo.. I have no idea where i should go to figure out what to type to load my windows.
<ring0> is it possible using vsftpd to link folders symbolically to /home/ftp and let these folders be used by remote ftp users?
<Satzo> Deviant42069, scroll towards the bottom
<frogzoo> Deviant42069: if you figure out how to use "find" to find  your boot partition, it's easy from there
<Satzo> it has links on quick fixes...but I HIGHLY recommend you read that tutorial sometime
<peggy> ShazbotMcnasty, when i type that in it asks me for my password but wont let me type it in
<tehdave> So, I'm having a really FUN issue...I'm getting sound, but it's all static. I used the Pulseaudio fix listed in (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578), and using the PulseAudio Volume control, when I set the main volume to 1%, it doesn't actually change the volume, but rather seems to change the % chance to have the sound turn to static. Sound is now mostly working, but I'm getting static on some sounds. any ideas? Runnin
<tehdave> g 8.04 with onboard USB audio
<nel> doing a Nvidia fix here and ran into a hurdle... removed all nvidia files using synaptic yet a sudo modprobe -l |grep nvidia comes up with 4 entries. How do I remove these entries?
<frogzoo> tehdave: wind back the pcm volume to like 90%
<peng8> geirha, "/Doors ntfs-3g rw,defaults 0 0", i moved files to the partition, deleted some files, added some... now txt you say? tried... seeems to be working now. but "Permissions" indicate as if it is only for root. hmmm...
<Gnarwal__> tehdave, have you checked your volume settings to see if it's out of the ordinary?
<Gnarwal__> tehdave, what frogzoo said
<kevdog> whats a a2dp header unit?
<geirha> peggy: It is just hiding what you type in. You are probably used to getting *s when you type in a password, but in the terminal, it just doesn't give you any feedback.
<Deviant42069> Satzo: frogzoo: I keep seeing grub as having a menu, but when i reboot my system, it just gives me a command-prompt type display. D:
<tehdave> frogzoo, Gnarwal__ : Doesn't seem to help any, have to keep reloading the file I'm watching 'cause it freezes when I mess with PCM volume
<geirha> peng8: Well, sounds like I'm wrong then. Seems you got it working as you want it :)
<peng8> geirha, well, but the permissions Do show strange stuff.....
<Starcraftmazter> is the apache2 user under ubuntu www-data ?
<jrib> Starcraftmazter: yes
<frogzoo> Deviant42069: is there a prompt? what's it say?
<peggy> thanks geirha
<Deviant42069> It said (if i recall correctly) Grub>
<Deviant42069> and something about TAB, which when i pressed, gave me a screen filled with commands
<tehdave> frogzoo, Gnarwal__ : nope, I've tested various ranges of the PCM input and outputs...the input doesn't seem to make a difference. tested with random ranges from 1% to 90%, and muted. The only thing that seems to make a difference is the PCM output (only output stream available)
<Deviant42069> none of which i knew what they did lol..
<pat234324434> is there anyone in the room with experience getting suspend to work on a gma500 acer aspire one? I've been trying for days
<SJr> I can't get my new Ubuntu install to have the correct display resolution
<moonos> I've installed Windows for a custom-made pc and the ethernet driver wasn't installed and I tried to install it from cd but it wasn't found. I 'm on Ubuntu right now and the internet works fine for it but not for Windows? Why is that?
<peggy> after i type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and type in my password will i be able to watch dvds
<frogzoo> Deviant42069: what's "find /boot/grub/stage1" say?
<peng8> geirha, please take a look http://yfrog.com/5cscreenshotpmp , may be you can tell me why it says "root" and lets me play around with files?
<pat234324434> sjr have you tried editing your xorg.conf?
<Voss> moon, what type of adapter is it?
<peng8> geirha, cause I don't understand this phenomenon at all.
<SJr> Yeah when I boot up it says I don't have enough Video Memory
<Deviant42069> Frogzoo: I'll restart my computer and see; I'm using ubuntu's 'try without installing' option, because i can't get into any of my OS's
<nel> bump... doing a Nvidia fix here and ran into a hurdle... I removed all nvidia files using synaptic yet a sudo modprobe -l |grep nvidia comes up with 4 entries. How do I remove these entries?
<Deviant42069> is there a command to find my windows installation?
<pat234324434> sjr hmm sorry can't help there
<frogzoo> Deviant42069: any grub will boot your system, from the mbr or cd, if you know how
<Deviant42069> I don't know what to type, is the problem.
<Deviant42069> I literally have the grub command prompt, and 876287 different options.. lol.
<geirha> peng8: According to that owner, group and other have all full access
<Deviant42069> anyone bored enough that they would feel like calling me to help walk me through it? I have to restart my computer, and doing so cuts me off from this support channel xP
<geirha> peng8: Btw, Alt+Printscreen takes a dump only of the current window
<peng8> geirha, owner and group are set as 'root' and i am accessing it from my user account... how that works?
<xim_> takes a dump
<peng8> geirha, thanks for "btw", useful thing.
<Helsinkus> hi
<peng8> hi
<geirha> peng8: There's also the last section "other" which shows the permissions given to any user that are not the root user, or not a member of the root group
<Helsinkus> i put all my data on a secondary HD . i mount it at least twice a day to access my data when i need it. lately it's not been responding, and has been slow as hell. is it dying
<Helsinkus> i've had it for 6 years
<peng8> geirha, oh... that explains it... oh, you really shown me "the true light"_)) thanks.
<peng8> geirha, so when folder access is given, file access is just "---", like it doesn't even matter?
<xim_> geirha, any idea other than keyboard of what could be causing this GUI problem, its not control alt or shift keys, i tried.  it's whatever part of the xwindows system makes alt tabs and widow management work
<peng8> Helsinkus, i'm no pro, but 6 years, I'd think of it as quite a long time. I think I'd be happy if everything worked for 6 years.
<TKO_Jay> a 6 year old USB drive?
<piojunbabia> hi i inserted usbdisk and i want to wrrite save something on usbdisk but it says i dont have permission to do so, what should i do?
<TKO_Jay> how big is it, 10 gigs ?
<geirha> peng8: write access to a folder gives you permission to create and delete files. For files, write permission gives you access to alter the file's content
<Helsinkus> peng8. when i try transferring my folder "FILES" which contains 30 GB of all my data to my main HD with my OS, it says some stuff can't be transferred
<nel> bump... doing a Nvidia fix here and ran into a hurdle... I removed all nvidia files using synaptic yet a sudo modprobe -l |grep nvidia comes up with 4 entries eg kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko how would I go about getting rid of these trace nvidia drivers which are incorrect versions and causing me a world of headache
<geirha> xim_: What window manager are you using? compiz? metacity?
<Helsinkus> peng8, and when i booted my pc today, it hung at bios and said master drive 3 error
<Helsinkus> and when i rebooted it worked
<xim_> geirha is compiz the window manager? i have compiz but recently i havent been using it.  its whatever its set to by default in ubuntu when you dont activiate the nifty compiz options
<tehdave> Alright...my music is sounding interesting with this issue going on - the more complicated the sound (distorted guitars, most voice, drums), the more likely it is to be static. Videos seem to be mostly clear except when a lot is going on at once...
<CarlFK> is the new ubuntu greeting noise about 2x as loud as it was before?
<peng8> Helsinkus, I am just a user, very stupid one apparently... sorry.  btw, is the prob with your external hdd or the one from which you boot?
<Helsinkus> external
<Helsinkus> but it's actually internal
<Helsinkus> connects via SCSI
<geirha> xim_: Well, for testing, open a terminal and type in (without the quotes) "metacity --replace &"   and then "compiz --replace &"   And see if you get the same problems in both.
<peng8> geirha, so now I won't be able to alter content of the files on that drive? do you think i should get access to files?
<Helsinkus> i have a 120GB for my installation, and 40 GB for my data
<DSpair> Hey gang, anyone know anything about Karmic causing machines to shutdown (instant power off) randomly?
<xim_> geirha will that work if do ctrl+alt+1 and type it in the terminal there? because right now now im trapped in xchat
<DSpair> I have a GigaByte MoBo doing it, and a Toshiba laptop doing it.
<peng8> if the prob is with your 40gb, why would you have a boot trouble, Helsinkus?
<Guest90674> list
<Guest90674> #list
<peng8> DSpair, ubuntu freezes on me like all the time with games and all, which i do not like, but I still have to shut down it manually... as in with my finger...
<piojunbabia> hi what is the default password for root user? thanks
<Guest71697> hello. can anyone give me a guide on installing office 2007 with wine? i saw a couple on google but they differ a lot and so im confused
<DSpair> piojunbabia: There is no password set for the root user.
<peng8> piojunbabia, have you tried your normal password?
<CarlFK> piojunbabia: the root account is disabled - use sudo
<geirha> peng8: No, those file-permissions you see in that window doesn't mean anything. It's dropdowns you can use to alter the permissions of all files in that folder. Though that won't work on ntfs filesystems
<piojunbabia> sudo and what?
<piojunbabia> normal passwords is "root" right?
<CarlFK> piojunbabia: sudo command you want to run as root
<peng8> geirha, which means.... ??? (oh, and why it don't work on ntfs?)
<CarlFK> piojunbabia: man sudo
<DSpair> peng8: I saw a thread on the Ubuntu forums about something similar, but the last post was back in June and no resolution was listed.
<geirha> xim_: Not sure, it may work to prepend DISPLAY=:0.  "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &"
<piojunbabia> "sudo root"?
<CarlFK> piojunbabia: man sudo
<Boohbah> piojunbabia: sudo su -
<CarlFK> Boohbah: boo...
<Boohbah> CarlFK: what?
<peng8> piojunbabia, sudo, that the command you need to run as root. then it will ask for password for YOUR USER ACCOUNT, = YOUR NORMAL PASSWORD. try it.
<geirha> peng8: Because ntfs doesn't support the permission scheme linux uses. For files/folders on an ext3/ext4 filesystem, it would work
<DSpair> CarlFK: Yeah, I prefer the much simpler method of defeating security "sudo bash". :P
<Boohbah> CarlFK: ubuntu sudo paranoia is unfounded.
<CarlFK> Boohbah: that kinda defeats the point of sudo... not good to hand someone a loaded gun like that
<CarlFK> Boohbah: take it up with the devs.  they are smarter than me
<peng8> geirha, it's been so long, should i just shut up and be happy now? my problems with ntfs are over?
<geirha> !permissions > peng8
<ubottu> peng8, please see my private message
<Deviant42069> well
<xim_> geirha, they both fail, DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace &  has alot longer error message in which it detects a video card
<Boohbah> CarlFK: the point of sudo for me is to disallow root login to my sshd. then i sudo su - and manage my server.
<Deviant42069> what is Grub rescue?
<Gnarwal> lets keep rants on forums and off the help channel
<Deviant42069> that's all that keeps coming up, and an 'out of disk' error
<xim_> can compiz still be running if advanced desktop settings are not turned on?  is there a way to restart compiz from my terminal?
<geirha> peng8: Well, it sounds like you got it working as you want
<CarlFK> Boohbah: regardless of what you and I think about it, it's poor form to undermine what the devs have setup.
<geirha> xim_: Advanced desktop settings IS compiz ... more or less
<Boohbah> CarlFK: yes, i suppose
<xim_> geirha, i thought so, so what is in charge of managing window focus and such when fancey desktop cubes are turned off?
<Boohbah> !sudo | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<peng8> geirha, good. thank you. let's hope it will be working that way. is there danger that these permissions to ntfs drive may by accident cause me trouble? like somme application would change something on that drive?
<Tek-5-8-6> ok, quick one, What is the dif between Ubuntu and Kubuntu ? Just the KDE ?
<Boohbah> !root | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, yes, just the KDE & Gnome (the look n feel)
<piojunbabia> thanks sudo - su worked!
<Tek-5-8-6> ok,
<Tek-5-8-6> Then here is my next question.....
<peng8> "sudo -su is black magic" she said..
<zer0rez> hey anyone know how i can get IMs to open up in a window in the default empathy client?
<piojunbabia> said who?
<geirha> xim_: metacity
<xim_> piojunbabia, just type sudo and then the command you want...
<jsaacmk> I'm trying to dump a CD from the drive. I do   dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/my.bin    but it fails to start at all. Are there any things different in 9.04 that prohibit this?
<xim_> it stands for super user do
<peng8> Tek-5-8-6 some software is also different. like if something desinged to run on Gnome, you'd have to google for information on how to set it up in KDE... I still don't know that by now))
<JontheEchidna> part
<eman> can someone help me find a .deb version for lives?
<Joeba> -xim- what is sudo -s
<Tek-5-8-6> i just installed Ubuntu on my home server and I shared 1 drive initally to see if the other PC's in the house could see and connect to it to use.
<peng8> eman, who are lives?
<piojunbabia> xim_ thanks
<eman> video editing software
<Tek-5-8-6> I was able to Map the drive on all the other PC's on the Ubunto PC.
<Gnarwal> peng8, it's a video production program
<ItOver> how do i reinstall ubuntu over my exisiting partition?
<peng8> thanks
<ItOver> im on the live cd now
<CarlFK> eman: have you tried kdenlive?  i like it alot, but get the PPA version
<Joeba> Can anyone think of a script (or just a line of script) that would press the "ESC" key?
<tehdave> Alright. So I'm having static in Pulseaudio/Alsa and OSS doesn't work. Is pulseaudio simply buggered in 8.04?
<Tek-5-8-6> Great, I added 6 other hard drives and shared them and now nothing. The Ubuntu PC does not even come up on the network list anymore
<Tek-5-8-6> cant connect at all to the Ubuntu PC
<peng8> ItOver, do you need to format the partition? just choose the "manual" partitioning mode...
<ItOver> i dont want to format it
<ItOver> I wanna keep most of the stuf on
<CarlFK> Joeba: um, put a brick on it?  (proly not what you want, but what you do want is obscured..  what are you trying to do?)
<ItOver> I just need a fresh install cause my GRUB is completly hammered
<CarlFK> ItOver: boot live cd, ad the opening boot menu is something about 'fix grub'
<Gnarwal> !recoveringgrub > ItOver
<ubottu> ItOver, please see my private message
<peng8> ItOver, well, just try reinstalling grub then. I found it on google, the howto for that. can tell you more. may be other guys can. but it was like 1 or two commands at all.
<peng8> ItOver, you got the answer already....))
<ItOver> I hve many times
<ItOver> still no go
<emanux> any suggestion for a good webcam software?
<kismetgfx> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Gnarwal> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> emanux:  depends on your needs i imagine.
<kismetgfx> was hoping for a url
<Dr_Willis> kismetgfx:  a url to what exactly? you can download them from ubuntu.com
<peng8> what is the reason they put this GRUB2 in karmic?
<kismetgfx> the live cd, i got karmic also having grub issues thought i'd try live cd
<ItOver> im lost
<ItOver> been up all night trying to fix
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  grub2 is  the next generation of grub. its fixes a lot of issues with grub, and offers more features in the future
<emanux> ok, i just want to capture video using webcam
<emanux> Dr_Willis: ok, i just want to capture video using webcam
<functionofxy> Hello. I'd like to confirm that it is impossible to do: fglrx+compiz+xinerama
<peng8> ItOver, if you reinstall, you will lose lots of system settings. I mean at least you might lose some. i reallly hope you can repair grub
<keiya> Huh. Where's libixp-dev? Or are headers in libixp?
<ItOver> me too
<ItOver> ive tryed heaps
<Gnarwal> ItOver, If you are thinking about fresh install, just specify your mount points in manual partition. For instance, my home folder is on another partition so I specify my mount point "/home"
<ItOver> no go
<ItOver> ok, i just chose "/"
<ItOver> and ext 4
<CarlFK> ItOver: the installer won't do anything you can't do
<Ben64> ItOver: what did you do to break it
<peng8> Dr_Willis, but grub2 uses different files for some reason? like instead of some lst file, it has grub.conf... and grub2 has less help on it, it appears to me, "the noob"
<ItOver> i upgraded to 9.10
<ItOver> restarted
<ItOver> and got the command line error.
<ItOver> cant even access windows partition
<Ben64> ItOver: what error, also, try not to use enter as punctuation
<piojunbabia> !format
<ItOver> lol, sorry.
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  grub2 uses totally differnt config file and  menu files. Yes.
<ItOver> Hold on sorry.
<Bookman> I am having a real issue trying to play flash content and watching videos on youtube using Firefox.  I uninstall all flash players and then install the nonfree player.  It works.  I shut down and reboot then it doesn't work and I have to do the whole process all over again to get it to work again.  This happens every time.  Ideas?
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  grub2 is slowly getting documented more and more for 'beginners'   correct.
<rebel_kid> where is the grub menu in ubuntu 9.10, there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub
<furuno> Bookman, try install flashplugin-installer instead : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> rebel_kid:  if using grub2 - read up pn the grub2 wiki pages.
<furuno> rebel_kid, its now called grub.conf or something like that
<Bookman> furuno, I did
<Dr_Willis> rebel_kid:  in short you edit /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/* and rerun update-grub
<rebel_kid> ty
<zer0rez> hey anyone know how i can get IMs to open up in a window in the default empathy client?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TheCash> I installed wine and a program ran(with errors) then I found online how to fix them but now the program won't run when I click on it
<SJr> Hmmmm for some reason when I try and use Ubuntu with my intel video card, it is only one pixel wide
<rebel_kid> Dr_Willis, oh great lol
<peng8> Dr_Willis: why is there no software that would allow me to adjust grub to look and work the way i want it to? even Doors has 'msconfig' that does all that...
<ItOver> Ahhh sorry I cant remember it
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  grub2 themeability at this time is limited. it does have 'hooks' and 'features' that are slowly getting developed to make it 100x more themable then grub1 ever was.
<ItOver> but when i powered on, it would bring me straight to this screen saying grub command line. then i read a tutorial saying u needed to type in ( hd0,1)
<ItOver> and all these other commands
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  read up on grub2 at the url given above.
<Ben64> ItOver: you can try to fix grub from the livecd
<ItOver> and fail again.. lol i can give it one more shot I guess.
<peng8> Dr_Willis: i didn't mean themeability, just being able to change the setting of the grub menu.
<ItOver> any suggestions
<TheCash> I installed wine and a program ran(with errors) then I found online how to fix them but now the program won't run when I click on it
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  change the proper  config files, run update-grub at this tume.
<Ben64> ItOver: fixing grub is more than just starting the computer and typing ( hd0,1) into the grub prompt
<furuno> TheCash, what program?
<Tek-5-8-6> Anybody tell me how to get my windoes PC's to see and connect to my Ubuntu PC ?
<ItOver> there was other commands... thats just 1 I remember...  nad would u care to tell me?
<Dr_Willis> !samba | Tek-5-8-6
<ubottu> Tek-5-8-6: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Tek-5-8-6> great. Will read thow now
<peng8> Dr_Willis: oh, do you have a link that would tell me step by step what i have to do to install multiple linux'es in the grub with each distro rewriting the grub? and this grub-update, how does it work?
<frogzoo> !samba | Tek-5-8-6
<frogzoo> too slow, d'oh!
<Gnarwal> ItOver, update-grub
<ItOver> How?
<Gnarwal> ItOver, that is the command
<Satzo> peng8, here is another link:  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<ItOver> oh ok lol.
<Dr_Willis> peng8:   select one OS to handle the booting,  be carefull to not let the other os's  overwrite the mbr. and  you might have to alter the boot files by hand to be sure each os is getting properly added. Grub2 in ubuntu however  has managed to see a great many linux disrots ive had on live cd's and it auto-adds them to the menus when i run update-grub
<peng8> guys, in empathy, how do i read "channel topic"?
<ItOver> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | peng8
<ubottu> peng8: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<CShadowRun> peng8: guessing, type /topic
<leaf-sheep> peng8: Try "/topic"
<ItOver> NVM, flase alarm.
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  you can add a new 'entry' in /etc/grub.d/40_XXXXXXXX and it will get added to the grub menus. if you want custome entries for different os's
<ItOver> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied Searching for GRUB installation directory ...  No GRUB directory found. To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first. To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command. ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ##
<peng8> Dr_Willis: too complicated,, my brain is boiling already))
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  give up then I guess..
<frogzoo> if I'm running grub, will installing grub2 require intervention, or "just work" ?
<Gnarwal> ItOver, here is more documentation to help with your problem https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  or go read and learn how grub2 works. It will be getting tobe the default on more and more disrtos in the future i imagine.
<Gnarwal> ItOver, It tells you step by step how to recover your grub with a LiveCD
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo:  the grub2 wiki page details upgrading from grub1
<ItOver> Ive read that... tryed it.
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: aight, thx
<peng8> Dr_Willis: not give up. strategically retreat. or "take a break"))) thanks.
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo:  i was just at the url.. and noticed that secton got updated/enlarged
<piojunbabia> is there a way to format a flash drive using terminal?
<ItOver> i see. grub 2. ill read up thanks. be backssoon
<Gnarwal> ItOver, What happened when you tried it?
<Dr_Willis> Grub and grub2 are the kind of things you just got to 'read up on' and learn. :) to increase your linux-fu-levels.
<ItOver> i tryeed a diffrent one, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  i got grub2 setup to boot .iso files from a 'rescue' partition for my system. I can now boot this box.. and select 'ubuntu.iso' and i can boot/reinstall the OS  with no cd/optical drive/usb flash. :)
<Dr_Willis> peng8:  thats just one of the neat tricks grub2 can do.
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. Bye all.
<Bookman> I installed flashplugin-installer and now I don't know what to do with it.  I cannot find any documentation on it.
<peng8> question: nokia phones have software that really makes them work with computers. trouble is, that software is for windows. is there a way to do that in linux?
<peng8> Dr_Willis: hey, you have a really cool setup there!
<peng8> guys, /topic - "unsupported command"
<peng8> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<peng8> ubottu, /topic does nothing for me! why?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peng8> __))
<Satzo> peng8, check out wammu :)
<peng8> Satzo, ..?
<piojunbabia> is there a way to format a flash drive using terminal?
<Satzo> for phones
<trism> peng8: I guess it depends on your client, it works fine in irssi
<furuno> piojunbabia, by using mkfs I believe
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, format it?  It didn't come formatted?
<frogzoo> mkfs & pick your poison
<ItOver> when I run:  nano /etc/default/grub  the screen just pauses.. do I open a new terminal or something?
<piojunbabia> mkfs <drive> ?
<peng8> Satzo, thanks! but will you be able to use it to connect you computer to the internet via GPRS of your phone?
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, mkus.vfat if you wish to use the vfat32 format.
<peng8> trism, as i said, empathy... built-in ubuntu 9.10
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, sorry mkfs.vfat
<Misantropo> vlc alsa:// doesn't work, it says "cannot open device hw for ALSA audio (Device or resource busy)" i am on ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<piojunbabia> ok thanks
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, You'll run it on the device node /dev/<whatever> device it is.
<natewiebe13> anyone have the nvidia GT220?
<craigbass1976> Someone just asked me, and I keep forgetting (for like two years now) to fix this...  When I click on an email address on a website, Thunderbird does NOT fire up, despite being the default app for this.  It didn't work in GNOME, nor is it working now in XFCE
<ItOver> Gnarwal: are u there?
<peng888> ... in xchat for gnome, /topic is working...
<piojunbabia> i believe it is located in /media
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, /media is where it is mounted.
<piojunbabia> oh
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, You'll need to unmount the media to format it.
<piojunbabia> sorry i get it
<doltek> what is the best app to view pdf files?
<leaf-sheep> !pdf | doltek
<ubottu> doltek: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<doltek> !pdf
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, you can check the device to which it is assigned by using the mount command with no options
<Satzo> peng8, no wammu isnt meant for that
<Satzo> doltek, in my opinion acrobat reader for linux
<peng8> Satzo, is there anything?
<Satzo> peng8, probably but i dont know.. google and check
<piojunbabia> ok
<Guest85003> what do i have to install to listen to mp3s? i installed what movie player wanted but then it says its missing the decoder plugin
<piojunbabia> i thought its as simple as 123 :)
<ItOver> Guys?
<Satzo> Guest85003, audacious2 is close to winamp
<con-man_> whats the "ipconfig /flushdns" equivalent in linux?
<furuno> Guest85003, GStreamer-FFMPEG and GStreamer-Plugin-Extra
<ardchoille> !mp3 | Guest85003
<ubottu> Guest85003: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Satzo> Guest85003, to play mp3s in your app, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, Well you're doing the from the command line.
<furuno> Guest85003, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<xjustyb11> piojunbabia, CLI has a lot of options and therefore there is a bit of leg work to be done for the task.
<Guest85003> Satzo, thanks, i will do
<Satzo> Guest85003, if restarting the app dont work after you do that, logout and log back into
<Bookman> Does flash work in 9.10?  With Firefox?
<Satzo> Bookman, yes
<furuno> Bookman, of course :D
<Satzo> 32 bit tho, not sure about 64 bit
<furuno> Satzo, 64-bit works fine too
<Guest85003> Satzo, ok, i will be back if it doesnt work, otherwise thanks. Thank you also furuno ardchoille
<con-man_> is 4chan ridiculously slow for anyone else right now?
<xjustyb11> Satzo, I'm amd64 and flash is working here.
<Satzo> 64 bit flash works?  wicked
<ardchoille> Guest85003: That webpage has tons of info
<Satzo> i want to go to 64bit soon.. just bought 8Gb RAM today.
<con-man_> xjustyb11, what version of GTK you have?
<zanberdo> is there a way to force a reinitialization of the video driver once my system has booted? I have a video switch, and if I boot with the switch selected to a different input then ubuntu does not recognize my display even when I switch the selector to ubuntu.
<furuno> Satzo, pretty hard to saturate 8GB thought...
<con-man_> GTK 2.18 doesnt work with 64bit flash...  mouse buttons dont work
<xjustyb11> con-man, um let me check...
<xjustyb11> GTK 2.18
<con-man_> I can get it to work if I hold the middle mouse wheel down then left click
<con-man_> xjustyb11, and your mouse works fine in flash? like youtube?
<xjustyb11> con-man, Oh yeah that's due to a native overlay issue
<Bookman> furuno, hmmm, must be just my machine then.
<xjustyb11> con-man, there's a work around for that
<con-man_> xjustyb11, do tell
<furuno> Bookman, try : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<Bookman> furuno, yup, done.
<xjustyb11> con-man,
<luist> how do i set emerald to be my default window decorator instead of metacity?
<ardchoille> Am I correct in assuming that vga codes don't work i grub2?
<little_eagle> does anyone know if you can run ubuntu on win7
<Satzo> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<xjustyb11> con-man, Um, what you need to do is add a Native CDK export for the nspluginwrapper
<furuno> little_eagle, if you mean dual booting, of course, I'm currently dual boot with win 7
<xjustyb11> con-man, Sorry GDK
<Satzo> little_eagle, thru virtualbox you should
<con-man_> xjustyb11, and how do I do that?
<little_eagle> tried running it off the cd
<xjustyb11> con-man, Edit /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
<con-man_> and add what?
<little_eagle> would not load the drivers
<xjustyb11> con-man, Add export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1
<furuno> little_eagle, well, setting up a dual-boot system in ubuntu is pretty easy
<xjustyb11> con-man, just before the line . /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/noarch/npviewer
<furuno> little_eagle, just make sure that you defrag your windows partition first :)
<Bookman> furuno, is there anything else I have to do?
<doltek> I was wondering if there was a version of Blackberry Enterprise for Ubuntu Server?
<little_eagle> didn't know if it would the way vista and 7  boot
<xjustyb11> con-man, That is if you are using the Ubuntu flash plugin from the software center
<furuno> Bookman, hmm, try reinstalling the FF maybe?
<Bookman> furuno, Yeah, I tried that as well.
<xjustyb11> con-man, Of course if you're getting the issue then I think you are.
<con-man_> xjustyb11, yeah it didnt work, I will wait for the next flash update
<furuno> Bookman, in FF add-ons window, make sure that you have flash in the plugins tab
<kismetgfx> hmm linux bes server would be sick
<xjustyb11> con-man, Okay.  Still not getting any clicks after restarting FF?
<Bookman> furuno, No, it does not seem to have been installed correctly.
<Satzo> doltek, check in here: http://alternativeto.org
<little_eagle> furuno I guess i need to defrag so that the files are moved to different sectors...
<little_eagle> is that right
<furuno> little_eagle, yes, just to make sure that everything will work fine
<con-man> xjustyb11, nope, not working
<logankoester> Can anyone advise me regarding this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8459563 (xorg crashes randomly after upgrade)
<mikeyduhhh> I installed 9.10 on a Presario 2100 laptop with a Broadcom 4306 wireless.  First boot asked me for a password for the wireless (Seahorse - passwords and keyring) and then, nothing.  So I found some info about downloading b43 and b43legacy drivers in a tar file and moving the contents to /lib/firmware/, which I did and still nothing.  Then I plugged it into a lan and updated all 147 updates and it worked.... on an open network.  W
<jenky> logankoester: are u using an nvidia or ati video chipset?
<logankoester> jenky: onboard intel
<xjustyb11> con-man, Hmm.  Did you install flash from Ubuntu software center or from adobe?
<orudie> is there a way to play with reverb effect / filter in VLC player ?
<jenky> logankoester: hmm then i don't know..  sorry
<logankoester> thanks
<jenky> i'd heard there was a wellknown issue with upgrading and nvidia/ati chipsets
<logankoester> I'd be satisfied if I could just know which packages caused the crash
<logankoester> and how to revert them
<a2f> anyone know what the alsa dev file package is?
<logankoester> Is there any way to just completely revert the most recent apt-get upgrade?
<logankoester> I desperately need this system working
<orudie> is there a way to play with reverb effect / filter in VLC player ?
<Satzo> logankoester, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347294
<ItOver> THATS IT. How do I just delete GRUb al together!!!!!!!!
<xjustyb11> ItOver, Delete GRUB ?
<ItOver> Yes, ive been up for like 7 hours trying to ix it.
<Fizix> That's your bootloader, why would you want to do that?
<ItOver> Im over it and I just want it gone.
<scott_ino2> anyone here runing the latest daily ppa version of chromium, it's terribly broekn
<xjustyb11> ItOver, What is the problem with GRUB?  Maybe it can be fixed?
<ardchoille> scott_ino2: isn't it still in development stage?
<logankoester> Satzo: reading..
<Satzo> logankoester, theres a link in the forum pointing to aptitude
<Satzo> may or may not help
<ItOver> Ive ehard that too many times..
<scott_ino2> ardchoille, yes but the last version was at least usable
<dylan__> hey would anyone know why i'm having trouble connecting to a smtp server
<mikejet> youtube doesn't play anymore on x86_64.
<scott_ino2> ardchoille, it's not that big a deal was just wonderin :)
<kishore> Satzo: Hello,i was not able to convert it using audacity.it just dint allow..it is .raw file ( binary)?,,do u have any suggestions pls
<trism> ItOver: get your windows cd, boot to the recovery console, and execute fixmbr
<ItOver> Well I turn it on and it goes straight to this black screen saying grub BASH command line
<Bookman> furuno, Is there any documentation on flashplugin-installer?  I can find none.
<ItOver> Does it matetr which windows cd I use?
<ardchoille> scott_ino2: Anything in development should not be looked upon as stable, even thought it may work well.
<kunji> Hey there, does anyone know a program that can play media from a windows media server or mediatomb?
<dylan__> anyone know why i can't connect to a smpt server but i can connect to a pop3 server
<little_eagle> well i guees i'll try virtualbox......thanks
<Satzo> kishore, what is the source of this .raw audio?
<scott_ino2> ardchoille, i didnt say it was stable
<scott_ino2> ardchoille, it's linux, many things are development/unstable in addition to what IS stable
<orudie> is there a way to play with reverb effect / filter in VLC player ?
<kishore> Satzo: My friend gave it to me..he said it is a binary file
<Satzo> kishore, and you are certain it is audio>
<furuno> orudie, I belive that audacious has something like that
<kishore> Satzo:yes
<furuno> orudie, if you fine with audacious
<trism> ItOver: shouldn't matter, but I've only done it with the XP cd
<logankoester> Satzo: not really, thanks anyway
<ItOver> good i have a xp disk.
<Satzo> ok logankoester
<ItOver> this better work lol or ill seriously start to cry
<Satzo> kishore, just for kicks, head the file in terminal... ex: head filename.raw
<ironfoot495> Hello I've just installed gloobus preview +coverflow I'm having a problem getting the files to work correctly there must be something I havn't done.
<warfusion> hello everyone :)
<furuno> !hi | warfusion
<ubottu> warfusion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kishore> Satzo: I find strange characters
<Satzo> can you paste just the top line?
<_TOM_> what option for ls to list only directory?
<furuno> _TOM_ , ls -d
<kishore> Satzo:head break1.raw
<kishore> x3;����-Ex14;'$����`@ x1a;x19;��x1b;%��x16;���������������������
 * Satzo thinks _TOM_  should befriend man...
<Satzo> ok kishore type file filename.raw
<Satzo> in shell, of course
 * SpaceGhostC2C agrees with Satzo
<Krechet> Good evening. I'm trying to install UNR onto an HP 110 over PXE, but the wired NIC (Atheros AR8132) is not detected. Anybody has any clue what to do?
<mgmuscari> is there some way to specify the font that will be used by lpr?
<_TOM_> furuno: ls -ld ./*, it is not right
<mgmuscari> for printing plaintext
<kishore> Satzo:break1.raw: data
<Satzo> damn....
<Satzo> i dont know man.. if file cant determine what it is, i sure cant :/
<furuno> _TOM_, -l will add more info, -d for only directory name only, man ls for more info
<kishore> Satzo:Thanks anyway :)
<HardDisk> popeye on google
<_ZoC1> Hello friends, I'm testing xbmc in ubuntu 9.10 (karmic), and is freezing all the time (when starting). The xbmc proccess is using 100% of cpu, I killed the pulseaudio (according phorum about xbmc in linux), but the problem persist, cpu in 100% by xbmc and the machine very slow ... Any idea to fix this problem. ?!
<furuno> _ZoC, XBMC is indeed quite heavy
<holmser> is there any way to add par2 functionality to archive manager?
<seravitae> Hey guys anyone know how to setup some sort of fake FQDN or something? Any time i try to open my ftpd or httpd it takes forever to open the server socket, i noticed from traces that its stalling while in procedres like socket.getfqdn(host) which tends to make me think its trying to get the FQDN, timing out after a minute then using the IP
<furuno> holmser, maybe the pypar2?
<_TOM_> furuno: yes, if let it display more info about only directory with -d option, how to do it?
<furuno> _TOM_, try using the command "man ls" for more info
<holmser> how do I set which programs open certain file types?
<Satzo> holmser, right click on a file in file folder and properties
<furuno> just right click on the file, and choose your apps or type the command
<holmser> thanks
<luist> how do i set emerald to be my default window decorator instead of metacity?
<furuno> forget the properties
<ssmy> can someone give me a hand getting my new remote set up? i really have no idea.
<furuno> luist, are you on compiz?
<_TOM_> furuno: i have read the manunal, but can not
<luist> furuno, yes
<Krechet> Does anyone know what driver is supposed to handle AR8132?
<Chico> Haii.
<Chico> Can anybody help me?
<Aeguh3> How would one install sound drivers on Ubuntu Server 9.10? Im trying to install darkice and the /dev/dsp isnt there
<furuno> luist, in the compiz config settings manager, check the window decoration plugin, and replace the decorator with emerald
<Chico> With getting something installed?
<furuno> !ask | Chico
<ubottu> Chico: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chico> Sorry...
<furuno> luist, too bad I'm on openbox with xcompmgr so I can't help you for the details, but the exact decorator command is "emerald --replace" if I recall
<Chico> Well, I need to install Sony Vegas. I can work with any version and I'm in Xubuntu 9.10 with the latest Wine.
<mgmuscari> when i print plaintext with lpr to my printer, curly braces are not lining up with other text... the result is that the closing curly brace is printed on top of text that it should be enclosing. has anybody else encountered this?
<_ZoC> furuno, do you recommend any media center !?
<Satzo> Chico, check wine site to see if vegas is supported
<Satzo> this isnt a wine support channel btw
<luist> furuno, ya i use openbox at work... emerald --replace works but it goes back to metacity after restart
<furuno> Chico, try this maybe http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15124&iTestingId=35668
<vanduc> hey I using Kubuntu 9.10 .I can't find SHUTDOWN button
<vanduc> KDE ???
<furuno> luist, if you're on openbox, just add emerald --rplace & in the autostart.sh
<Lincesilenciosa> ;)
<Satzo> vanduc, this isnt the kubuntu channel....
<vanduc> kubuntu is Ubuntu using KDE
<furuno> !kubuntu | vanduc
<ubottu> vanduc: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Chico> I have the keygen and setup, but I can't even get the first step done. How do I backup my .wine dir
<Satzo> keygen??? haha wrong channel pal
<furuno> Chico, just copy it
<furuno> Chico, but, keygen???
<Chico> I pirate.
<Satzo> thats nice
<furuno> Chico, why don't use a free open source software instead
<Chico> Because I want Vegas...
<Chico> :3
<khensthoth> vanduc: Click the K Menu, Click Leave, Click Shut Down. Alternatively, press the Power button on your laptop and it would bring up the Shut Down prompt
<furuno> Chico, then buy :D
<Satzo> this isnt the channel for this Chico
<Chico> Too much money...
<furuno> :/
<Chico> I'm not asking how to pirate, I need help installing it. Is this the right channel?
<Satzo> no it isnt
<Satzo> its a wine issue
<furuno> hmm... I remember back then when I save money for photoshop...
<Chico> Ugh.
<Chico> I pirate everything.
<khensthoth> Chico: Copyright law says that if we knowingly help people to pirate stuff, we are authorising the copyright infringement, and hence we are liable.
<furuno> Chico, I don't think wine will work well with cracked software
<Chico> Hmm, well then I'm not pirating it.
<Chico> I just bought it.
<Satzo> this channel is NOT for your reasons Chico jeez...
<_ZoC> friends, what media center do you recommend to use in ubuntu ?!, I tested xbmc but freeze my machine ..
<Chico> Well, I'm going to a new channel.
<Satzo> head over to #wine
<Satzo> some people.....
<ssmy> _ZoC: check out moovida. similar, but really nice.
<furuno> _ZoC, well, I never use a media center "seriously", so I can't recommend one sorry
<acovrig> I just jumped in the wrong spot, jump into #wine..., sounds funny
<_ZoC> furuno, np
<acovrig> anyway, how do I change the open-with for a device?
<acovrig> ubuntu 8.4.1
<_ZoC> ssmy, yes, I knew this week, nice too
<ryann> i dread the answer here.. but is there anyway to downgrade from lucid beta?
<ssmy> ryann: can't say I know, but good luck anyways. and i believe it's still what, alpha 1?
<kunji> Why is xmbc not in the repositories...the description of it seems like just what I'm looking for.
<ryann> i recklessly clicked upgrade
<fluffman> lucid is not even alpha 1 yet
<ryann> and nothing works..
<fluffman> they are still syncing with debian
<Chico> How do I get to the Wine channel?
<ryann> display driver is busted...missing dependancies everywhere
<acovrig> how do I change the open-with for a device?
<acovrig> Chico, /join #wine
<ardchoille> ryann:  afaik, lucid is not in beta yet, but you can check in #ubuntu+1
<ssmy> fluffman: actually, i think alpha 1 came out a few days ago.
<fluffman> ryann: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<clueless2> anyone knows why Ubunto 9.10 is not reading the full capacity of the HD (250 gigs) but it's only reading 40 gigs.  I cloned using Linux bootable disk clone from a 40.0 gigs.
<ssmy> kunji: I believe they just haven't submitted yet. there are .debs around though.
<khensthoth> Chico: http://www.winehq.org/irc
<fluffman> ryann: and change everything that says lucid to karmic
<ardchoille> fluffman: I think that's just asking for more trouble
<furuno> clueless2, I guess, different partition table, your partition table is designed for 40 GB
<ssmy> clueless2: sounds like it just made a 40g partition on the disk.
<clueless2> furuno .. dang!  so is there any fix for it?
<ssmy> clueless2: you can probably fix it with gparted, but be careful.
<kunji> ssmy: I see, cool, I'll try that out now, do you know another way to stream to an ubuntu comp. as you would to a ps3, for instance, in case this doesn't work?
<furuno> clueless2, resize patition maybe?
<clueless2> what happened was that, , i cloned from the old HD which was a 40 gigs.
<clueless2> i'
<gerzel_> switched to xchat on server menue as the panel's constant flickering on my desktop was taking focus away from xchat and making it very frustrating to type
<acovrig> I have an iPod and I want my 8.1.4 ubuntu to open banshee instead of gtkpod, how do I do that?
<acovrig> ununstall gtkpod?
<ssmy> kunji: no, but xbmc is easy to get, i had it installed a while ago.
<Guest87242> hello. how do i change grubs options in 9.10
<fluffman> ssmy: acc/to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule the first alpha will be released on the 10th
<clueless2> i'm still learning ..Linux commands .. which is best for me  to resize .. Gpart or something else?
<furuno> !gurb2 | Guest87242
<kunji> ssmy: Yeah, I just found the directions, thanks.
<furuno> !grub2 | Guest87242
<ubottu> Guest87242: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<acovrig> Guest87242, "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<gerzel_> My panel appears to be flickering.  Metacity seems to be running.  I think it is a problem with an applet as I think I accidentally draged and dropped an applet and was working with the add to panel when this started, the add to panel program crashed.
<ssmy> acovrig: system > preferences > preferred applications should help.
<acovrig> ssmy, thanks
<gerzel_> I have already tried a restart
<Chico> What are some free alternatives to Vegas?
<furuno> acovrig, no, GRUB2 is different from GRUB
<ssmy> kunji: np
<ryann> fluffman: and apt-get update would resolve the packages?
<ssmy> clueless2: install gparted, it is a gui.
<clueless2> i just did install
<acovrig> ok, just my pennie's woth, I am part noob - lol
<ssmy> clueless2: it's in system > administration > partition manager i think
<ardchoille> ryann: I seriously doubt that will work as you expect it to
<furuno> acovrig, you're on 8.04.1 right? it's OK
<ve-net16> uiouiu
<gerzel_> I need to find the controls for the panel so I can find/delete the applet causing the trouble.  I don't have access to the panel right now.
<khensthoth> Chico: Video editing is not exactly the strong suit of Linux. That said, there are a few free video editor - pitivi, openshot ...
<clueless2> ssmy ..Utility ... ;-)
<clueless2> i'm looking at it right now
<acovrig> avidemux
<fluffman> ryann: since things are still fairly similar, maybe.  but ardchoille seems to think it may make things worse
<clueless2> by the way .. it does readthe 250 gigs ..
<furuno> Chico, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software#Open_source_software
<clueless2> 38 GB filesystem ..
<Chico> What's a Windows Box?
<ssmy> clueless2: well, that is a different program, less focused on partion editing. i forgot that they included that with 9.10
<fluffman> ryann: you may just need to reinstall, and start testing lucid in virtualbox or something
<clueless2> 210 UNALLOCATED Space .. can I fix that 210 to make it bigger?
<furuno> Chico, a cardboard box with a "Windows" text on it, no j/k, a Windows PC I Believe :D
<ssmy> clueless2: let me see. one sec.
<gerzel_> What is the filepath/name of the panel controls?
<clueless2> k
<_ZoC> friends, tnx for help
<furuno> clueless2, resize that partition with gparterd
<_ZoC> bye
<fluffman> Chico: a windows box is a computer (box) with windows installed
<furuno> clueless2, gparted, I mean
<ardchoille> fluffman , ryann : changing the sources.list file and expecting to upgrade with apt-get is not the recommended upgrade method and I don't believe there is a downgrade method that will work flawlessly
<clueless2> furuno .. man .. i don't see gpart?  did install gpart .. but I don't know how to use it
<ssmy> clueless2: yeah, that utility doesn't resize, you need gparted for that.
<Satzo> Chico, also http://alternativeto.org
<furuno> clueless2, sudo apt-get install gparted
<furuno> clueless2, it should appear beloy System > Admin menu
<clueless2> furunno ..did that already
<gerzel_> For the Gnome panel, the bars at the top and bottom of the screen are flickering for me, as if they are crashing and coming right back up, about twice a second.  Please someone, this is a big immediate problem for me.
<ssmy> clueless2: it's in the system > administration menu as partition editor
<furuno> clueless2, it called partition editor
<khensthoth> gerzel_: Alt+F2, type gconf-editor. The configurations for the panel are in /apps/panel - Tryhaving a look there.
<daevski> Anyone know _if_ I can get a button or hotkey to collapse a window to just the title bar in gnome?
<furuno> clueless2, just a suggestion, I believe it's a good idea to make a new 210 GB partition as your /home parition
<clueless2> hmm.. let me check again
<ssmy> clueless2: nvm, it is just called gparted.
<furuno> daevski, from System > pref > windows, change double click action to shade
<ssmy> clueless2: did you install gparted, or gpart? they are not the same.
<furuno> daevski, and just double click on the title bar
<clueless2> i did already .. i typed sudo apt-get install gpart
<clueless2> dang!
<clueless2> GPartED
<furuno> gparted
<ssmy> clueless2: exactly...
<furuno> gpart is a program to tear your hdd apart :D
<daevski> furuno, thank you :)
<clueless2> k ..installing right now
<clueless2> i guess .. it was a type error
<furuno> daevski, np
<clueless2> i see gparted now .. yep
<clueless2> i am seeing in System, Administration, Gparted
<iKernel> can anyone suggest a good, *fun*, preferably multiplayer, game? a game that is designed to let the player enjoy themselves as much as possible
<CrocoJet> someone knows if available for karmic, ld.so.preload.manager package ?
<furuno> iKernel, genre?
<bastid_raZor> iKernel: chess
<iKernel> furuno, fun
<Satzo> iKernel, thats a very open-ended question
<clueless2> ssmy .. so i'm here.  stupid question ..what's the next step ..
<iKernel> Satzo, not many games have me laughing out loud because of how much fun im having
<furuno> clueless2, try resizing your partition to the max size
<iKernel> I want a game that will have me laughing out loud because of how much fun I'm having.
<Satzo> iKernel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<clueless2> create a new partition right ? right click on the "unallocated"
<gerzel_> khenstooth: Alt-F2 not responsive but I was able to open up the file browswer and get to gconf through /user/bin
<furuno> iKernel, depend on your personal preferences :D
<Chico> Omfg! I have this terrible external hard drive that would NEVER work on Windows, but right when I plug it into Ubuntu, it works.
<clueless2> furruno .. i know what u mean resizing it.. but do I need to do .?
<Fezzler> How do I uninstall a program that is not part of Synaptic?  Just delete the folder?
<fluffman> iKernel: if you like first person shooters, nexuiz is fun
<furuno> clueless2, depends, do you want to have a separated partition for your data or not
<khensthoth> Chico: Great. Now you know the power of Free/Open Source Software.
<ardchoille> Fezzler: How did you install it?
<Satzo> fluffman, so is urban terror :)
<clueless2> right click on the "unallocated" and click "new"?
<Chico> Lol, Windows is fail.
<furuno> clueless2, yes
<clueless2> i don't want a separate partition ... i want all in one partition
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> I believe I had to "make" it
<furuno> clueless2, ok, then you will need to resize
<Chico> Why can't there be something like Wubi for every distribution?
<furuno> Chico, tehy do have something similiar
<clueless2> furunno .. remember .. you're talking to a newbie or a clueless linux user ..who's starting to learn his way around
<clueless2> thanx
<ardchoille> Fezzler: Many sources include a "make uninstall" option. Try: sudo make uninstall
<fluffman> iKernel: side scrollers? check out abuse, or one of the many mario clones
<clueless2> how do I resize?
<ardchoille> Fezzler: That command should be done from the folder of the sources
<furuno> clueless2, okay, right click in your 40GB partition and choose to change size
<clueless2> k
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> I'll try it
<furuno> clueless2, max it
<Chico> I know that live cds are similar, but they're such a pain in the ass.
<tehdave> Alright...important question: I've been running 8.04 for a while, and have it set up pretty much exactly how I want it. Only issue I'm having is Sound sometimes goes completely Bonkers, and I keep forgetting to write down what I do to fix it, expecting it to stay fixed (It Doesn't). Tired of this, I'm thinking of upgrading to 9.10. Would it be better to just backup /home and do a fresh install? or is it possible to upgrade through 8
<tehdave> .10-9.04-9.10 from 8.04?
<clueless2> furunno .. the "resize" option is there but it is in gray .. i can't do anything
<furuno> Chico, chakra is pretty good
<ardchoille> Fezzler: If all else fails, you can go into the make file and see where everything was installed
<iKernel> hmmmmmmmm
<furuno> clueless2, you need to unmount first I believe
<clueless2> I believe? hehehe.. k
<gerzel_> Ok when I right click on the panel, and then click on add to panel what command is that running?
<fluffman> tehdave: backup and reinstall
<khensthoth> tehdave: I would suggest just backup /home and have a fresh install.
<clueless2> let me try that.  it doesn't hurt .. i can always reinstall if I have to. but it's part of a learning process
<furuno> clueless2, well I don't have the courage to do the same on my pc, so I can't tell you exactly :D
<ssmy> tehdave: upgrade is certainly possible, but may result in odd things. a fresh install, while time-consuming, works well. that being said, my laptop has been upgraded since 8.10 with no problems.
<Chico> What are the advantages of Fedora?
<bastid_raZor> tehdave: it is possible but expect things to break. if you have your /home on a seperation partition a fresh install should be easy.
<clueless2> "Could not unmount /dev/sda1 ... ;o(
<khensthoth> tehdave: It's possible to upgrade, but you'd have to upgrade through every release.
<furuno> Chico, they have better logo design :D
 * Satzo seconds bastid_raZor 
<clueless2> furunno .. :-) .. can't unmount it
<furuno> Chico, and it's blue
<leebrocko> I have a problem. I want to use apt-get to install a specific package, which has a dependency that I don't want to install (I have a newer version compiled from source). Can anyone help me ignore a dependency and still install the packages using apt-get?
<fluffman> tehdave: 1) ext4 in Karmic is REALLY FAST and 2) you have to do a full OS upgrade THREE TIMES...that takes a minimum of 4 hours for me...EACH
<furuno> clueless2, do you have an Ubuntu live CD?
<ssmy> clueless2: if this is the disk you are running the system off of, that is why you can't mess with that partition. if you want to resize you'll need to use the gparted livecd (always useful anyways)
<Chico> Has anybody in here tried Windows 7?
<clueless2> yes I do.
<bastid_raZor> fluffman: you must have horrible broadband. 40 minutes tops here.
<clueless2> ssmy .. u want me to pop that in ?
<Satzo> Chico, yes
<furuno> leebrocko, try dpkg --force-depend packagename.deb instaead?
<Fezzler> What's the command line for "type" and is "type readme"
<ssmy> clueless2: fire that up and you can use gparted from there to resize the partition.
<furuno> clueless2, try booting from the live cd
<Satzo> Fezzler, cat, tail
<furuno> clueless2, you need to do it from live cd I suppose
<Chico> Satzo, is it very good? I currently dual boot Xubuntu and XP
<leebrocko> ty furuno
<clueless2> live CD has a GParted right?
<fluffman> bastid_raZor: oh, i can DOWNLOAD the information fast enough, but then it all has to INSTALL...for several thousand packages, replacing and installing each, that's a LONG time
<Satzo> Chico, i like it, but this chan is for q/a ubuntu, not win7 :)
<GodfatherofEire> Why would having a second keyboard layout in ubuntu disable the Alt_gr key?
<furuno> clueless2, yes, but batteries are not included :D
<jgiorgi2> is there an easy way to see which partition im running on, only one is in the grub menu, in gparted one will not unmount and has a ! next to the keys, im thinking that cant be the one im running on but i would like to check for sure
<clueless2> just boot it up and goto the main menu ... then go to garted
<ssmy> clueless2: you can install it if it doesn't.
<clueless2> furunno ..lols
<clueless2> k
<tehdave> sooo...unanimous vote is "Fresh Install"...figured as much. For backing up /home, if I have mountpoints from a separate hard drive for ~/Video and ~/Audio, is there a way to use "cp" without following those mountpoints? got annoying when I tried doing a backup earlier and realized I was backing things up to a secondary hard drive that were already there.
<eman> are there different ubuntu terminals?
<tehdave> .r was were
<clueless2> alright guy .. i'll come back.  If you don't see me ..then I'm start it all over. However I'll let you all know..
<Satzo> tehbaut, tar would work fine too
<clueless2> just remember my screen name ..
<clueless2> lol
<clueless2> thanks guys for all your inputs
<ssmy> tehdave: man cp i think there is an option not to follow links.
<Satzo> tehdave, tar would work fine
<ssmy> clueless2: np
<furuno> eman, no, it's the same as any other linux terminal
<eman> o
<furuno> clueless2, np
<fluffman> tehdave: I would recommend just using gksu nautilus from the karmic live CD to be sure you get the right stuff
<tehdave> satzo: how I ball up .tar? ^_^
<fluffman> or if /home is already on it's own partition, you can leave it, but it won't be able to take advantage of the new ext4
<tehdave> fluffman, Yes...this requires I find a blank CD lying about my apartment, which I'm not sure I have...
<Satzo> tehdave, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119310
<bastid_raZor> tehdave: if you're going to do a fresh install, have /home on its own partition. it would make backing up far less required.
<furuno> I wonder, if win7 can read ext4...
<ssmy> furuno: no. i guarantee it. i mean, its windows.
<fluffman> tehdave: either way...nautilus FTW to be sure you only get what you need
<iceD[R]> foruno, Windows 7 can read ext4?
<Satzo> furuno, natively, no.
<Satzo> ext addons are available for win32 tho
<furuno> hmm, would be good if I can convert my 3 TB of data drive to ext4 instead of NTFS :D
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> No go
<peter__> Does anyone know what the keyboard called?
<peter__> Like /sda
<ssmy> furuno: actually, i think ext2 is as good as ext4 for just data. not sure though.
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> How does the make file tell me where everything was installed
<ardchoille> Fezzler: take a look at the make file, it tells the system where to put the files. An install is usually just copying compiled files to the system
<ardchoille> Fezzler: Look for the "Install" section of the make file
<furuno> peter__, if you're keyboard is on usb, it will be /dev/usbX (X= number)
<ssmy> i need help setting up lirc for my new remote. anyone done that before?
<peter__> It's a Laptop keyboard.
<tehdave> does 9.10 have built-in support for 5 (7 - mouse scroll counts as a button) button mice?
<ssmy> tehdave: no, but install btnx and btnx-config to get everything perfect.
<bastid_raZor> peter__: /dev/input/  ..somewhere in there i found mine in /dev/input/by-path/
<peter__> Ok.
<ssmy> tehdave: i'm loving my mx revolution on 9.10
<Boohbah> ssmy: logitech sux
<tehdave> ssmy, thanks. Will that work for more exotic mice? was thinking of getting the ridiculous World of Warcraft mouse with umpteen million buttons on it...
<furuno> ssmy, mx revo is greatd :D
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> No clues in Makefile.  Possible that all files are in the directory and I just delete directory?
<GodfatherofEire> Why would having a second keyboard layout in ubuntu disable the AltGr key?
<furuno> hmm is there any irc client that understand terminal command? so I can sudo apt-<tab> in<tab> in this channel?
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> Program I am trying to uninstall is gdigi-0-1-7
<ardchoille> Fezzler: What is the url of the package you compiled?
<furuno> would be great :D
<bastid_raZor> furuno: irssi might do that
<furuno> bastid_raZor, oh
<furuno> bastid_raZor, too bad I'm not too fond of terminal apps :(
<bastid_raZor> furuno: your loss :\
<furuno> bastid_raZor, haha, nvm :D
<Gambit-> hey chaps
<ardchoille> Fezzler: hold on, I'm looking at the sources now
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> http://hg.atheme.org/users/desowin/gdigi/gdigi
<Gambit-> I'm trying to figure out if there is a good gui for managing snapshots and overlays
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> U rock
<furuno> hey shhift (chaps friend)
<Gambit-> for qemu/kvm that is.
<furuno> j/k
<binky1> okay i finally installed it but it doesnt fit the entire screen how do i fix
<binky1> I checked the settings
<ardchoille> Fezzler: ok, you compiled it with: make  and you run it with ./gdigi  ?
<fluffman> bastid_raZor, furuno: if irssi does that, I can figure out how
<fluffman> using it now
<binky1> i made it as big as possible but sill a little small
<binky1> still small*
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> right
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> New version is out and I want to install updated version
<ardchoille> Fezzler: ok, now this is unusual with sources for an app. since you compiled and are running the binary from the sources folder, you can simply delete the sources filder and the app is gone.
<binky1> how do I make the screen fit?
<ten80p> de.net
<furuno> binky1, what app?
<ardchoille> Fezzler: You should also look in your home fodler to see if there are any dot files or folders that have to do with this app
<binky1> no entire ubuntu is like in a square in the middle*
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> ok
<furuno> binky1, try installing the graphic driver
<Satzo> binky1, is your monitor detected?
<ardchoille> Fezzler: Again, this is unusual practice for compiled apps, you won't be able to get away with this type of uninstall in every app you compile
<binky1> k
<furuno> binky1, what's your graphic card?
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> only program I do this with http://desowin.org/gdigi/  specialized app
<ardchoille> Fezzler: ok, should be fine then
<furuno> binky1, and on specific monitor (such as LG), there's a feature to not stretch non native resolution image (like 1024x768 in 1920x1080 monitor)
<ardchoille> Fezzler:  That's the simplest make file I've ever seen
<logankoester> I need to roll back to the xorg I was using before the latest apt-get upgrade, can anyone tell me how to do this? I'm not sure how to find what version it was
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> Can you walk me through make of version 0.1.8 real fast?
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> http://desowin.org/gdigi/
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> download the *.tar.bz2 file?
<ardchoille> Fezzler: look at the "Setup" section on this page, it details how to install on Ubuntu: http://desowin.org/gdigi/
<ardchoille> Fezzler: Those steps are in the correct order: sudo apt-get, wget, tar, cd, make, run
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> I see.  Run each line or everything in one shot?
<gerzel_> Is there a way to set my gnome panel back to the defaults?
<ardchoille> Fezzler: one line at a time
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> Follow your order?
<ardchoille> follow the order on that page, one line at a time
<gerzel_> Ie get rid of all applets and just load the panel?
<furuno> gerrzel_, yes, just delete a panel and create a new one
<Fezzler> ardchoille>> here we go!
<iKernel> actually, you know what would be really cool?
<iKernel> a clone of carmegeddon with online play
<asty_poenya_arti> allo...
<gerzel_> furuno:  Is there a way of deleting a panel when the panel is acting up
<freetard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q
<tehdave> Last question before I get this nonsense started: should there be a reason the 64-bit Ubuntu wouldn't work on my system? (64-bit processor, all hardware assumed compatible except maybe (laughably) my DVD burner/drive
<Guest54130> hi
<gerzel_> IE how do I delete a panel when the panel is crashing/restarting too fast for me to get any command in
<furuno> gerzel_, press alt-f2 and type in killall gnome-panel
<ardchoille> freeman: This isn't the place to post videos from youtube
<furuno> !hi | Guest54130
<ubottu> Guest54130: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gerzel_> furuno: Alt-F2 not working.
<ardchoille> freeman: sorry, wrong nick
<furuno> !hi | asty_poenya_arti
<ubottu> asty_poenya_arti: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<furuno> gerzel_, then try the terminal, the command is "killall gnome-panel" to restart simply run "gnome-panel"
<ssmy> tehdave: a bit late, but yeah. it just lets you click a button and tell what that button should do.
<Tek-5-8-6> can somebody tell me how to get into root to change the fstab file ?
<jamesey> I have a weird problem, I need to know how to update my kernel stanza
<freetard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q
<tehdave> ssmy, ah ok
<bastid_raZor> Tek-5-8-6: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   ..in a terminal
<ardchoille> freetard: please stop posting videos
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jamesey> "gave up waiting for root device" while booting"
<pepperspray> I think I need to install a new internal modem. Do I need to dl driver for it or it's auto-detected?
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, or what bastid said
<tehdave> ssmy: had to figure out what you were replying to for a moment XD
<furuno> pepperspray, depend on the model, usually it's automatically detected
<jamesey> I need to add the line bootdelay=90 to my kernel stanza. can anyone help me with that?
<Rajasun> freetard: what is so interwsting about that youtube clip? Does it help users here in anyway? Otherwise isn't it offtopic?
<gerzel_> furuno: killall gnome-panel seemed to quit the panel but I got blank panels in replace and gnome-panel complains that cannot register shell: there is one already running
<bastid_raZor> jamesey: which version of ubuntu?
<Chr|s> Hi there, just recently installed the wrong version of ubuntu. I wanted 64bit but installed 32bit instead. First time installing Ubuntu on this machine. Unable to get the 64bit disc to load up on start up to install
<jamesey> basitd_razor: 9:10
<furuno> Chr|s, do youre processor support 64-bit?
<jamesey> my fault, the line is rootdelay=90
<Chr|s> yes it does
<jonz> Chr|s: is it a cd you got from ubuntu? or did you burn it yourself?
<Rajasun> Guys do NOT click on or visit any links from strangers on irc unless you kknow it  is from a known and trusted source. You should know better.
<Chr|s> I burned it myself
<Clueless2> hey guys
<furuno> gerzel_, sorry, but I'm currently on an openbox desktop, so I cannot help with detail
<tehdave> alright...ISO download started, time to go make coffee or dinner or watch a movie...or find a blank CD somewhereabouts
<gerzel_> Is there a way to set all my gnome prefrences back to default?  This seems to be a problem that happens as I start-up just after log-in.  Something is breaking part of gnome and I don't know what.
<furuno> Chr|s, what's the error message?
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | jamesey
<ubottu> jamesey: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jonz> before you burned the iso did you run an md5check to see if it was corrupted?
<jonz> Chr|s: if not - do it now on the iso (if you stil have it)
<Clueless2> furuno .. couldn't do it.  It'll delete all my stuff on the HD .. this is concerning about RESIZING my HD .. i'll have to create a new partition .. darn!
<gerzel_> also how do I log-out w/o using the panel
<Chr|s> furuno, there is no error message, for some reason the disc isn't recognized by any of my 2 disc drives on boot.
<furuno> Clueless2, what?
<furuno> Clueless2, resize shoudn't be deleting the data
<ODST> problem with firefox: I clear all history, exit out the browser, reopen, hit h in the address bar, and it still shows suggestions of webites I visted awhile back.
<Clueless2> furuno .. yes it will.  It stated "clearly .... " so I didn't want to do it
<freetard> Freetards, face facts. You’ve lost. You’ve had sixteen years to try and build a desktop operating system, and you still can’t get your shit together. Nobody wants your software. It’s not Microsoft’s fault. It’s yours. Because trust me, if you truly developed a kick-ass OS with tens of thousands of drivers and easy installation and reliable performance, you’d be winning. But you’re not. Firefox caught on, right? Why? Because 
<freetard> Desktop Linux, however, is a different story, and in your heart of hearts you know this. It’s a bad imitation of Windows and can’t even come close to OS X. Want more proof? India rejected the XO machine. Hardly anybody else is placing orders for Negroponte’s miracle laptop, despite the low, low price of only one hundred dollars. Now the Chinese don’t want Linux. They’re not buying into your crazy crusade. Sorry. And you guys
<FloodBot4> freetard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clueless2> it gives me a warning about it..
<Tek-5-8-6> perfect. worked like a charm
<furuno> argh
<Rajasun> !Ops
<Clueless2>  appreciate for all your helps guys
<furuno> Clueless2, well then, just create a new partition
<Tek-5-8-6> much appreciated
<ten80p> i tried installing ebox, but i get this message even though i did apt-get update
<ten80p>  Failed to fetch http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.4/postgresql-8.4_8.4.1-1_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<ardchoille> Wow, he sure earned that nick
<furuno> Clueless2, and store you're data there
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Clueless2> yep ..that what I am going have to do it..
<Chr|s> !md5check
<gerzel_> How do I log out of gnome w/o using the panel?
<Clueless2> so if I want to install new apps .. can I redirect to my new partition?  I don't want to install on the first partition ..
<tehdave> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gerzel_> What is the command to type into an xterm to log out of my gnome session?
<furuno> Clueless2, your app will be installed on the 40 GB ones
 * shyam_k trying out orca in stumpwm(without gnome)
<bastid_raZor> gerzel_: you could ctrl+SysRq+K  .. but that isn't really a way to log out properly
<furuno> Clueless2, since it's the / (root) partition
<ardchoille> gerzel_: open a terminal and run: gnome-session-save --logout-dialog
<shyam_k> it doesn't support my native language tts so i wanted to have it in english
<shyam_k> but then export LANG=C and then orca isn't doing it.
<Clueless2> furuno .. dang! i see
<shyam_k> its still giving me partially translated output
<bastid_raZor> gerzel_: you could sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop/restart .. which will log you out.. but still not the most appropiate way.
<furuno> Clueless2, 40 GB should be very sufficient, my root partition is only 16 GB
<Clueless2> tell me .. i read about it..
<Satzo> bastid_raZor, how would i summon a suspend from the terminal(or alt-f2)?
<shyam_k> partially translated.. just because we haven't completed translation of orca in our language
<Ben64> does anyone use ubuntu server to do webhosting?
<Clueless2> what the hect is a GNOME
<Ben64> wondering which control panels are good to use
<shyam_k> the thing is that orca doesn't seem to listen to $LANG why is it so?
<furuno> Clueless2, GNOME is a desktop environment
<jonz> Clueless2: google "desktop environemnts"
<bastid_raZor> Satzo: to suspend your computer?
<Satzo> bastid_raZor, yes
<Rajasun> gerzel_: there is if you are running GNOME, I recall coming across reference to Ctrl + Alt + Backspace in the 9.10 Upgrade notes.
<ardchoille> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jonz> Clueless2: google "desktop environemnts for linux", actually
<Satzo> i know u can mouse click that, buit a term cmd is nice
<furuno> Clueless2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<Clueless2> jonze and furuno ... it's like Windows XP Desktop environment .. in this case it's a Linux Desktop environment right?
<jonz> ardchoille: well i still answerred the question. i didn't exactly turn them around.
<Rajasun> gerzel_: Goto "System"->"Preferences"->"Keyboard" then Select the "Layouts" tab and click on the "Layout Options" button then Select "Key sequence to kill the X server" and enable "Control + Alt + Backspace"
<drew> hey
<ardchoille> Clueless2: Almost, gnome can run on other OS's besides Linux though
<jonz> !hi | drew
<ubottu> drew: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<furuno> Clueless2, yes, and there's a lot of alternative, like KDE, Openbox (the one I'm using), LXDE, and a gazillion more
<ssmy> gerzel_: Rajasun the better way is to execute sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.
<Chr|s> furuno, md5sum  is the same as the hash
<Clueless2> furuno .. dang! heheh
<furuno> Chr|s, I wonder, what's your processor?
<Rajasun> samy_: you do not need to restart for mundane things like this
<Clueless2> ssmy, furuno .. you guys are Sysadmins?
<Rajasun> samy_: this ain't Windows
<furuno> Clueless2, nope, I'm a web developer
<bastid_raZor> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/pm-hibernate.8.html   Satzo would be a good page to read up on.
<furuno> Clueless2, my skills still far below a real linux sysadmins :D
<jonz> Clueless2: its funny you assume that, because the last person who's wealth of knowledge impressed me told me he was 12
<gerzel_> Ok I try to kill the panel, giving a kill command for the id, it immedaitly restarts into the same broken state
<Clueless2> furuno .. so you develop website? you know SQL?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | gerzel_
<ubottu> gerzel_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ardchoille> gerzel_: killing the panel will usually respawn it. If it's broken now restarting will usually restart a broken panel
<furuno> gerzel_, try reinstall, uninstall with : sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-panel
<Clueless2> furuno .. far below a Unix admin .. you must be kddin me? lols
<Clueless2> k
<Chr|s> Furuno, my processor is a AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core
<Tek-5-8-6> Is there an easy way to share all of my drives to all and any PC's using windows ?
<Rajasun> gerzel_: try killing the process with kill -2 <PID> or kill -15 <PID> instead of kill -9 <PID> if u can
<furuno> Chr|s, well that should support 64bit obviously
<binky1> arg okay
<binky1> doesnt have the driver
<binky1> drivers*
<bastid_raZor> furuno: normally, reseting the configuration of most things works instead of reinstalling the package.
<Satzo> !samba | Rajasun
<ubottu> Rajasun: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Rajasun> gerzel_:kill -9 <PID> can sometimes not work as the process concerned can refuse to die
<tehdave> is there an easier way to open a root Nautilus Shell than with gksudo synaptic?
<binky1> well doesnt support linux
<jonz> Tek-5-8-6: do you mean in a multiple-boot setup? or on a network?
<Satzo> sry Rajasun
<Rajasun> Satzo: ?
<binky1> how do I change the creen resolution?
<stevecam> hello, i am just wondering, when i install something with synaptic it will sometimes give me a summery of what is getting left unchanged, is there a particular reason it is telling me that those packages are being left unchanged?
<Chr|s> furuno, I figured that much, currently have 32bit installed, just having either of my optical drives to read the disc to start doing the 64bit set up for some erason
<Satzo> !samba | Tek-5-8-6
<ubottu> Tek-5-8-6: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<binky1> to be bigger than wat it was
<ardchoille> tehdave: you mean gksudo nautilus ?
<bastid_raZor> tehdave: that a shell or file browser?
<Rajasun> gerzel_: using kill -9 <PID> will keep the process from cleaning up temp files, closing sockets, informing its childs about its death and other nasty things.
<tehdave> ardchoille, yeah...second time in the past 10 minutes I've made the same mistake...was wondering why I was staring at the package manager for 30 seconds
<ardchoille> tehdave: That's the best way to open a root nautilus window
<Tek-5-8-6> No, I change my home server PC from Windowns to Ubuntu. Now I just need to share 8 hard drives for the rest of the family to access using their windows PC's
<error404notfound> is there a program in which i could enter an hostname/ip and it would keep pinging, incase if any pings are missed it will either record the time or alert me
<Satzo> Tek-5-8-6, samba is the answer
<Tek-5-8-6> I dont want them to have to enter name/pass. They should just be able to map network drive and map it
<Draconis> has anyone ever had the issue where websites will redirect to toher websites on a fresh ubuntu install? Like for instance I click on online ordering for pizza hut and it sends me to google.com
<jonz> stevecam: i would guess because the package (something it depended on) was already installed on your system, so it didn't need to do anything when it came to that package (or dependency, as far as your installation goes)
<tehdave> bastid_raZor, it's actually the package manager...and I accidentally typed the same command in my shell...was wondering why I was staring at the package manager for a moment...
<Adam75> Greetings lads. On my laptop I get really high pings all of a sudden.. I reconnect and it resolves the issue. Then after a lil while its back again..
<jonz> Adam75: are you behind a firewall?
<bastid_raZor> tehdave: the package manager will actually ask for a password once you open it. no need to start it from command line.
<sprockets2000> anyone have a dell d630
<Rajasun> Draconis: no...it is just you I think
<Adam75> jonz; I don't belive so.. None on my ubuntu machine that is.. and from what I know the router doesn't have any either
<Tek-5-8-6> Im trying to work it out in Samba but not understanding some of the documentation
<tehdave> bastid_raZor, I know, which is why I was wondering why that's what came up instead of the file browser...meant to type "gksudo nautilus"
<jonz> adam75 so.. you connect your laptop to the modem directly?
<Draconis> Rajasun, doh! its very weird... it can't really be unbuntu specific because the other computers (windows 7 etc) are doing it to as long as the ubuntu machine is on the network
<Adam75> jonz; Wireless to my router
<stevecam> jonz, ok, thanks
<snarkster> i really need some help getting this atheros 5001 working on my toshiba p305d-s8828
<bastid_raZor> tehdave: and running nautilus with root permissions can be a bad thing if you aren't careful.
<Rajasun> Draconis: Nothing to do Ubuntu.
<jonz> Adam75: do you know much about routers? do you know how to log into its interface and see its settings?
<tehdave> bastid_raZor, I know, that's why I'm being careful with it. Closed the root window the moment I was finished what I was doing
<Satzo> snarkster, does ifconfig -a see the device?
<jonz> Adam75: how many devices are using the internet behind that router?
<snarkster> the device sees my network but wont connect.
<Adam75> jonz; atm, 1 (this laptop)
<bastid_raZor> tehdave: you could make a shortcut that would run gksudo nautilus .. add it to the menu
<jonz> Adam75: what's "atm"?
<Adam75> jonz; At the moment
<tehdave> snarkster, is there a possibility that the router is refusing the connection because of a MAC address filter on it? or other security?
<snarkster> nope
<Satzo> snarkster, is it a usb device?
<snarkster> using wpa2 personal secuirty
<snarkster> no sir, built in
<rashed2020> How can I switch ttys before logging in?
<tehdave> bastid_raZor, Yeah...but it's incredibly rare I need/want to use it (instead of just running a terminal command for what I need to do)
<bastid_raZor> rashed2020: ctrl alt f1 or f2 or f3
<Satzo> does lspci or lsusb display the device?
<jonz> Adam75: ok. i find it hard to believe, but if you were sitting live on the internet you might get a lot of traffic. i doubt you're really live on the internet.
<rashed2020> ctrl+alt+Fnumber isn't working
<Adam75> Is it possible to check what's currently using my connection?
<snarkster> satzo yes sir it does
<rashed2020> bastid_raZor: I should probably mention I'm on Hardy.
<jonz> Adam75: what do you mean? like which processes in your operating system?
<Hackerlife> Hey guys, I've been having some issues lately. First off, I have a Viewsonic Graphics series g90fb, capable of 1920x1440 res (although I most definitely do not want to go that high.) I have an integrated nvidia geforce4. I am running Ubuntu 9.04. I cannot set any resolutions other than 1440x900 (which doesn't fit my screen) and 1024x768 (which works, but is kinda lower than I'd like). When I try to, it just says, "Failed to set met
<furuno> Adam75, netstat -a maybe?
<Adam75> jonz; Live on the internet? I'm not following you here. What do you mean?
<Satzo> snarkster, \ are you using wicd?
<bastid_raZor> tehdave: okay. you had asked if there was an easier way to run it.
<Clueless2> furuno .. at least I was able to get the Website (locally) going w/ the the PHP, Mysql, and others capiabiltities..
<nibbler> Mornin freaksters!
<snarkster> satzo no sir
<Satzo> i would install wicd(superior to the default network manager)
<Hackerlife> I second wicd!
<Satzo> :)
<ten80p> how do i set the sources to the main server instead of the local server through the terminal?
<tehdave|NeedaCD> wicd - thirded
<furuno> ten80p, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonz> Adam75: I mean, if I visit your modem's address (the ip assigned to you by your ISP), will I actually be visiting your laptop.. if so - then there's really no firewall between you and the internet and the router is just forwarding everything to you (not blocking any ports)  -- anyone feel free to correct me here.
<jonz> Adam75: so do you know how to login to your router and view its configuration? what kind of router is it?
<furuno> ten80p, uncomment (delete the "#") from the server you want, make sure to do it in root mode (use gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<snarkster> OK WICD IT IS
<snarkster> thank you
<Adam75> jonz; It's a preconfigured router send out by my ISP. I don't think there is any possibility to look up on its settings. I am behind a router but I'm guessing port 25 is blocking by my isp nativly
<thansen> can anyone tell me if the 10.04 alpha releases include nvidia binary drivers?
<Satzo> Adam75, i bet there is
<Satzo> give us the make/model of the router and we can look up default user/pass
<furuno> ten80p, oh by the terminal then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list then :D
<Guest52027> whenever i open the windows partition it asks me for a password, how do i disable this?
<furuno> Guest52027, you cannot disable the "UAC" in ubuntu :)
<Guest52027> furuno, really?
<Adam75> so jonz I believe I am "live" on the internet by your definiton
<jonz> Adam75: if someone could remember how to check your own default gateway with ifconfig - then i suggest you do that. then try to visit its address in a browser
<furuno> Guest52027, yes, unless you login as root (which was seems to be quite hard to do so in Ubuntu)
<jonz> Adam75: incase no one else is reading this give me  a second so i can go look at ifconfig's man pages (man ifconfig)
<Guest52027> furuno, i see. and what about stopping it from asking me the root password at startup so it connects to the wifi?
<furuno> Guest52027, never tried wifi in my box, so I can't help you sorry :(
<Guest52027> its all good
<jonz> Adam75:  - or you can just wing it and try a guess.
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me how to revert a xorg upgrade with apt-get?
<jonz> do ifconfig  | grep inet and let me know what the first address is (if its a 192.... address)
<jonz> Adam75: ^
<Adam75> okay
<nibbler> logankoester: apt-get skills
<con-man> how do I flush my dns?
<Hackerlife> logankoester, do you have a backup? you can check /etc/X11/ for one
<Hackerlife> Hey guys, I've been having some issues lately. First off, I have a Viewsonic Graphics series g90fb, capable of 1920x1440 res (although I most definitely do not want to go that high.) I have an integrated nvidia geforce4. I am running Ubuntu 9.04. I cannot set any resolutions other than 1440x900 (which doesn't fit my screen) and 1024x768 (which works, but is kinda lower than I'd like). When I try to, it just says, "Failed to set met
<logankoester> Hackerlife: What am I looking for in /etc/X11/ exactly?
<tehdave|NeedaCD> nibbler: if only that worked IRL
<Adam75> jonz; I pmed you the log seeing as how it's a bit long
<Hackerlife> xorg.conf.backup, or anything thats not xorg.conf but has xorg in it
<logankoester> Hackerlife: I see a whole lot of xorg.conf backups and some misc other X and wm stuff
<logankoester> no no, xorg.conf is not my problem
<tehdave|NeedaCD> sudo apt-get install mad-skills-4.2
<con-man> !dns
<logankoester> my xorg.conf is fine
<furuno> hmm sudo apt-get order --express coffee don't give me any coffee...
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<Hackerlife> logankoeser, yeah, look through them to find one that looks right
<logankoester> I need to revert the actual version of xorg
<con-man> !flushdns
<rot> Usage: !flush <profile url>
<con-man> !flush
<rot> Usage: !flush <profile url>
<maco> rot: are you a bot?
<codeN> i know this may be off topic slightly but could anyone clarify for me the difference between a computer programmer and a software engineer? i am thinking of studying either of the two next year at college.
<lifesengine> does anyone in here speak fluent italian?
<con-man> how do I flush my dns?
<foul_owl> how do i generate one md5sum for a folder full of files?
<user__> no real difference
<jonz> anyone know how to view private message in irssi?
<user__> computer program is a software eng
<con-man> >.>
<con-man> grrrrr
<logankoester> Hackerlife: my xorg.conf files don't contain any version information
<con-man> I really want to flush my dns
<tehdave> codeN, A computer programmer writes programs. A software engineer designs software. Note the semantics, and the lack of real differences
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: why can't i gtk-config?
<furuno> codeN : computer programmer is the one who do the program (type the code), the engineer is the one that design the system (how a will do b, so it will become c, or so), the main difference is their salary :D
<lifesengine> is there an Italian channel for ubuntu?
<Hackerlife> logankoester I'm confused at your problem then... perhaps I misread?
<logankoester> Hackerlife: I have one that was backed up when I did the upgrade I believe, but it doesn't tell me what version I was using
<FAJALOU> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> !it | lifesengine
<ubottu> lifesengine: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<logankoester> Hackerlife: Okay, sorry for being unclear. apt-get upgrade installed newer xorg packages. Now I'm affected by an unfixed bug, and need to revert to the version I had before
<Adam75> !se adam75
<con-man> 4chan wont load and its pissing me off
<con-man> grrrrr
<Hackerlife> logankoester Oh... I'm sorry, I'm not too sure how to help you then... I think I understand your problem now tho...
<Adam75> !se | adam75
<ubottu> Adam75, please see my private message
<tehdave> con-man, 4chan actually loading usually gives me the same reaction
<Satzo> codeN, another main difference is the complexity between them.  software engineers are more involved than programmers usually ever get.
<logankoester> okay
<thansen> can anyone tell me if the 10.04 alpha releases include nvidia binary drivers?
<Swiftman25> hey, i have some questions about ubuntu
<maco> logankoester: if you can get the old package, you can "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade *.deb"
<furuno> !ask | Swiftman25
<ubottu> Swiftman25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<codeN> If my university offered a Bachelor of Computer Science and a Bachelor of Software Engineering and I want to pursue a career path that involves compiling and creating operating systems, software (and application) maintenance, maybe even working on confidential government projects, which would would I choose?
<nibbler> tehdave, codeN: tehdave is full of crap. They both create softwarez.
<maco> Swiftman25: #ubuntu+1
<logankoester> maco: thanks, that's half of what I needed. The other half of the problem is I have no idea what version I had before
<Satzo> codeN,  this isnt the channel for this topic.
<FAJALOU> !ot > codeN
<ubottu> codeN, please see my private message
<maco> !ot | codeN
<ubottu> codeN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Satzo> head over to slashdot.org codeN
<tehdave> nibbler, sorry...should have disabled the sarcasm daemon...
<jonz> Adam75: sweden?
<FireCrotch> con-man: ubuntu doesn't cache DNS unless you have a dns server daemon such as ncsd installed. If that's the case, restating the ncsd daemon will flush the cache.
<lifesengine> maco thanks brother
<Adam75> jonz; Yes, I'm Swedish
<superpaco> I have e problems getting updates and upgrades... I installed tor and polipo....also I removed everything but still I cannot get updates on any way help please
<con-man> FireCrotch, I dont have that installed so this is interesting
<maco> con-man: firefox, however, does
<maco> lifesengine: sister
<furuno> tehdave, just add --not-to-harsh option to it :D
<con-man> maco, how do I reset it in firefox
<maco> con-man: close firefox and open it again
<con-man> maco, heh, don that
<isolat3dsh33p> codeN: computer science
<Swiftman25> !ask i'm downloading ubuntu atm, if i install it will it install over windows vista, and have both os on the comptuter? and if i download it will i be able to download nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jonz> Adam75: okay, i'm not a networking expert yet. but i can try to help you. if someone wants to jump in with more knowledge that'd be great.
<FireCrotch> con-man: Your router is likely caching DNS entries, and your router is likely set as your default DNS server
<superpaco> I have e problems getting updates and upgrades... I installed tor and polipo....also I removed everything but still I cannot get updates on any way help please
<tehdave> furuno, Ah...yeah I never read the manpages...just using it from a dirty install from years ago ^_^
<Satzo> Swiftman25, they can both co-exist
<FAJALOU> !xorg > Hackerlife
<ubottu> Hackerlife, please see my private message
<Swiftman25> but will they clash?
<furuno> Swiftman25, Yes, it will dual boot, and installing driver is a piece of cake with the restricted driver manager
<Satzo> Swiftman25, nvidia works well with ubuntu also
<con-man> FireCrotch, maybe opendns is better
<jonz> Adam75: how many devices are involved (i want to be sure i have a clear picture) - you have your laptop; a device given you by ISP (modem); and a router? am i right?
<superpaco> I have e problems getting updates and upgrades... I installed tor and polipo....also I removed everything but still I cannot get updates on any way help please
<Swiftman25> okay thanks for the help.
<nibbler> jonz: You told me the meskaline was getting to you yesterday. Now, as a doctor of medicine i advice you to take some grass.
<tehdave> Swiftman25, Nvidia is awesome about supporting linux
<furuno> Swiftman25, I'm currently dual bootin (no, actually triple) Win 7/Ubuntu/Crunchbang
<Adam75> jonz; There's only a router connected directly to the wall (fiber optics)
<meowbuntu> hi all
<furuno> !hi | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jonz> nibbler: what??? what ar eyou talkinga bout?
<FireCrotch> con-man: Interestingly, Google just opened a set of public DNS servers that you could use. I believe they are 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<furuno> hmm, nyanbuntu is better IMO :D
 * microlith installs 9.10 on his aspire one
<jonz> Adam75: so one device - other than your laptop?
<superpaco> I have e problems getting updates and upgrades... I installed tor and polipo....also I removed everything but still I cannot get updates on any way help please
<logankoester> maco: Will "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade *.deb" be smart enough to downgrade dependencies properly?
<furuno> superpaco, make sure you enabled the tor repo
<Adam75> Yes. My HTPC when active aswell but not as of now
<Swiftman25> but if i install it wont delete any files will it? i have files that i dont want deleted on C: drive were im planning to install it
<logankoester> maco: or at least fail if it's going to break them?
<maco> logankoester: no
<superpaco> furuno, how do I enable the repo??
<furuno> Swiftman25, as far as you follow the correct install procedure
<jonz> Adam75: I strongly suggest you get a router. I'm not sure about Europe - but I'd imagine the prices are similar everywhere - and here they're pretty cheap, especially for what they can do
<maco> logankoester: it should give you errors if badness will happen
<nibbler> jonz: What a sloth he thought. Leaving the ephinadrone glands out like that.
<Swiftman25> okay thanks
<logankoester> maco: okay
<logankoester> cool
<logankoester> too bad there is no smarter apt equivilant
<furuno> superpaco, check your Software Sources, make sure there's the tor repo in it
<superpaco> it is there
<jonz> nibbler: unless you can clear up what it is your talking about, can you stop?
<Swiftman25> should i have downloaded the ISO for it? because im using the windows installer thingo.
<superpaco> furuno, is there
<Adam75> jonz; I'm not certain It's router related thought.. I've had other laptops running fine
<superpaco> in the file
<superpaco> but what do I do furuno
<superpaco> ??
<meowbuntu> anyone know if ubuntu 9.10 will work ok on my pentium 4 if i update it.
<furuno> superpaco, then you should be getting update just fine, maybe there's no update yet?
<nibbler> jonz: Quit pecking at me with your lawyer eyes for christs sake man get a grip! :)
<superpaco> no I get this message look
<furuno> meowbuntu, of course :D
<superpaco> W: Failed to fetch http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:9050 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<superpaco> furuno,
<superpaco> W: Failed to fetch http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:9050 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<tehdave> nibbler, while I approve of the Hunter S. Thompson-esque quotes, I think they might be a bit !offtopic
<superpaco> but I removed everything
<nibbler> He could feel the acid kicking in.
<jonz> Adam75: from what you describe you don't have a router. you only have a modem. modems simply interpret whats coming in from the actually isp. its best to have something masking the addresses inside your network. you don't want to be exposed to the internet - nothing really should be, except a dedicated device (like a router you'd purchase)
<furuno> superpaco, what? 127.0.0.1?
<superpaco> I check all doc on line
<superpaco> yes
<jonz> anyone? is nibbler a bot?
<ardchoille> !ops | nibbler continues ot after asked to stop
<ubottu> nibbler continues ot after asked to stop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nibbler> tehdave: Thanks for noticing! / Smooth :)
<furuno> superpaco, network problem?
<superpaco> you know tor works on a proxy
<superpaco> no
<Swiftman25> oh and does ubuntu allow for wireless router things for my laptop?
<con-man> awesome, opendns wont let 4chan load either
<superpaco> tor works from your local host
<tehdave> con-man, I think it's for your own safety and mental well-being
<superpaco> then goes out
<meowbuntu> furuno, my friend has the same computer as me and he told me it freezes sometimes. i have not updated and things work fine. pitty ubuntu cant backup or allow me to undo changes
<Adam75> jonz; Your missunderstanding me. There's fiberoptic running in my house. I could connect a lan cable directly to the wall and not use a router or a modem. I do have a router ..
<elky> nibbler, do i need to do something about your offtopicness or are you going to moderate yourself from now on?
<FireCrotch> con-man: 4chan is experiencing a DoS attack, as far as I know
<foul_owl> how do i generate one md5sum for a folder full of files?
<con-man> FireCrotch, right now?  status.4chan.org doesn't say that
<isolat3dsh33p> FireCrotch: what's a dos attack?
<unop> foul_owl,  cat * | md5sum -
<tehdave> isolat3dsh33p, Denial of Service
<Swiftman25> denial of service
<furuno> meowbuntu, are you sure that pc is properly maintained (dust-free, etc) ?
<brummbaer> conman: you may want to sign into your openDNS account if you signed up for one and disable filtering.
<thansen> can anyone tell me if the 10.04 alpha releases include nvidia binary drivers?
<furuno> meowbuntu, it's kinda ancient
<isolat3dsh33p> tehdave: thanks :D
<FireCrotch> con-man: It was completely unreachable earlier today, I don't know the current status
<foul_owl> unop: does this work recursively?
<FireCrotch> isolat3dsh33p: Denial of Service
<isolat3dsh33p> FireCrotch: thanks
<meowbuntu> furuno,  yes
<ubunewb> Hi!
<furuno> !hi | ubunewb
<unop> foul_owl, no, for that.   find . -type f -exec cat {} + | md5sum -
<ubottu> ubunewb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Adam75> jonz; I don't know where you live, but I'm sure you've heard about fiberoptical connections?
<jonz> Adam75: try to explain this to me, because as far as I know fibreoptic is simply a type of cabling (faster, but still just cabling).
<foul_owl> unop: thank you!!
<furuno> meowbuntu, I suppose that Ubuntu will run just fine, if you're in doubt, you can try it from the live cd
<Swiftman25> i'm downloading ubuntu, the normal one, should i have downloaded ubuntu the laptop version? since im downloading for a laptop?
<prashant> my screen resolution is 800x600
<furuno> Swiftman25, you mean the netbook one?
<Adam75> jonz; the connection so to speak is in the wall.. there is no need for a modem to dial up and connect to the internet
<prashant> i want good resolution like 1024x800
<furuno> Swiftman25, the desktop is OK, the netbook one has a specialized user interface for low-resolution and low-powered netbook
<Swiftman25> well i started downloading normal ubuntu, then saw the laptop version, and i have an asus laptop
<prashant> can u help me
<jonz> Adam75: in the USA, and yes of course. my point is, a modem between the wall and your computer is not enough of a safeety device (unless you concigure to be)
<furuno> prashant, try installing the driver, what graphic card do you have?
<Adam75> jonz; I don't have a modem
<furuno> Swiftman25, it's OK to use the desktop :D
<foul_owl> unop: all the docs i could find only showed how to generate an md5 for every file, not one for all files. thanks!
<isolat3dsh33p> there's a laptop version? D:
<isolat3dsh33p> since when?
<jonz> Adam75: okay, that's fine (i thought you said you had a device between the wall and you. either way you definitely want to put something between you two.
<prashant> its wipro laptop boss
<Swiftman25> okay, but will i be able to use my built in wireless with ubuntu though?
<Satzo> isolat3dsh33p, remixes i think they are called
<jonz> Adam75: specifically, something you can configure
<furuno> Swiftman25, most of the time, yes
<prashant> 32mb graphic card sis
<prashant> company
<Swiftman25> okay thanks
<Hackerlife> One more time...
<Hackerlife> Hey guys, I've been having some issues lately. First off, I have a Viewsonic Graphics series g90fb, capable of 1920x1440 res (although I most definitely do not want to go that high.) I have an integrated nvidia geforce4. I am running Ubuntu 9.04. I cannot set any resolutions other than 1440x900 (which doesn't fit my screen) and 1024x768 (which works, but is kinda lower than I'd like). When I try to, it just says, "Failed to set met
<isolat3dsh33p> Satzo: I never knew they exist :/
<furuno> prashant, wow that's ancient
<FireCrotch> isolat3dsh33p: There is whats known as the Ubunut Netbook Remix, which is geared towards netbooks, with small screens
<Adam75> jonz; My god, I have a router. Probarly needs some configuration but my ISP figures that sorta thing out. All fast connections such as mine (120/120mbits) works thro fiber optics
<isolat3dsh33p> FireCrotch: I know about that, but laptop version. No...
<furuno> prashant, I don't think I know how to install that driver, sorry :(
<prashant> thats fine
<FireCrotch> isolat3dsh33p: Oh. there's no "laptop remix" as far as I am aware
<FireCrotch> There would be no point, really
<GLG> #conky
<prashant> furuno, can u tell me is there any facility of usb graphic card in the market
<furuno> FireCrotch, but, can we at least have the house remix? :D
<GLG> how do i change to the conky room
<jonz> Adam75: okay, i think i just ignored that comment a few minutes ago because i assumed you misunderstood what you have. sorry. so again, the next thing i'd do is try to get to the router's configuration. usually they have a web configuration panel.
<furuno> prashant, what do you mean?
<isolat3dsh33p> FireCrotch: that's what I thought.
<furuno> prashant, USB graphic card? facility?
<superpaco> W: Failed to fetch http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:9050 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<superpaco> Iget that problem
<superpaco> any help?
<jonz> Adam75: of course you need the address of said router to get to such a panel. which is what i have to look up. just a moment (and correct me again if it seems i don't get it yet)
<isolat3dsh33p> prashant: I've heard about it, but not sure whether it exist yet or not
<ubunewb> I accidently deleted the battery, wifi, bluetooth notifier on the panel, how do I retrieve it?
<FireCrotch> superpaco: Why is it trying to connect to your local machine to fetch stuff?
<prashant> currently i cant upgrade my laptop for higher graphic card so is there any facility of having external graphic card or usb graphic card?
<isolat3dsh33p> furuno: somewhat like external graphic card
<furuno> ubunewb, right click on the panel and choose add to panel
<superpaco> because I had tor FireCrotch
<Adam75> jonz; I'll try to configure it from my windows box. What I'm thinkin is that perhaps there's some sort of a virus on my computer or smth..
<superpaco> I uninstalled it
<ubunewb> furuno: But, those options seem to be missing...
<superpaco> but still I have that problem
<Swiftman25> okay, im downloading the ubuntu through the windows installer, can i find the file that it downloaded and use it on another computer? or do i have to re-download it?
<furuno> isolat3dsh33p, never heard of it, but if it;s USB sound card, I've seen quite a bit
<superpaco> for updates
<isolat3dsh33p> prashant: no you can't upgrade your graphic card
<furuno> ubunewb, oh, you need to restart the apps
<ubunewb> furuno: Pardon my lack of knowledge, but how do I do that?
<furuno> ubunewb, try log out and log back in
<furuno> furuno, it the simplest way
<GLG> none on #conky need lua help!
<furuno> eh
<ubunewb> furuno: Kewl... Gimme a sec.
<furuno> talking to myself ain't I, need more caffeine :D
<isolat3dsh33p> furuno: it's not exist.
<jonz> Adam75: I don't think so. if you're exposed to the internet then its completely normal to get a lot of traffic (which is part of the problem - a potentially large portion of that traffic is looking for vulnerable openings).
<tehdave> Swiftman25, I've never used the windows installer, so I can't necessarily speak for it, but the Live CD is a great investment of a bit of bandwidth and a blank CD
<furuno> Swiftman25, yes, just copy the ubuntu-whatever.iso file :)
<tyfj> why this not work:   find . -type f | sed -e "s/^./$(pwd)/"  ? But this work:  find . -type f | sed "s#^.#$(pwd)#"
<Adam75> jonz; Then again, I have a really fast connection and a router blocking malware connections
<Rajasun> GLG: there is a #lua if u r interested
<syockit> I find it strange that the sound is not working on my Dell Studio 1535, though it was playing very merrily on LiveCD session
<syockit> now how do I find out my sound chipset again?
<furuno> syockit, have you checked the mixer?
<gorgonzola> lspci?
<jonz> Adam75: let me rephrase: i said "i don't think so" but in all honestly i have no idea what you have going on - so maybe you do have a virus. but if you're basing this guess on the fact that you're getting a lot of traffic, then my advice is that you shouldn't jump to "virus" just yet.
<furuno> syockit, lspci
<FireCrotch> superpaco: It seems you also had privoxy installed... did you remove it (or stop the service) ?
<tehdave> syockit, lspci
<syockit> furuno, tehdave: thanks
<nibbler> tyfj: If anyone including you uses that garbage that person should have their head examined (Looks like crap).
<Adam75> jonz; I reckon your point but I can't seem to trace this traffic
<jonz> Adam75: well, you can always disable pinging. (that i definitely don't know how to do) - but that's an option.
<superpaco> FireCrotch, Ihave look but I cannot find it
<syockit> ooh, it's that intel ICH8 again
<gorgonzola> syockit lspci | grep Audio if you're feeling lazy :P
<Adam75> jonz: That's not to hard but It's a function I use quite often
<superpaco> FireCrotch, where do you recommend me to look for that missconfig
<acad> i want to print a document with an invoice number on it and have number auto-increment + 1 for each time it prints.... what am i looking for?
<syockit> gorgonzola: it's okay. I just feel like seeing what this PC looks like under linux
<jamesey> im on Karmic Live CD, i need to recover a file on my hard drive. How do i mount /dev/sda4 ?
<jonz> Adam75: do you need to be directly exposed to the internet?
<superpaco> jamesey, try with photorec or helix
<FireCrotch> superpaco: If you have privoxy installed, you can do "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy stop" to stop privoxy
<Adam75> jonz: Not really. I will try to configure my router tomorrow. I'm reading now that It is indeed possible to configure it
<tyfj> nibbler: if the question not welcomed, you can simple tell me
<furuno> jamesey, sudo mkdir /mount/<name> && sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mount/<name>
<jonz> Adam75: just a second.
<furuno> jamesey, replace name with anything you like
<freetard> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<jonz> Adam75: accept a pm?
<jipsy> #cebu
<Adam75> jonz; Sure thing.. just pm me
<superpaco> FireCrotch, I had polipo but is not working :s
<FireCrotch> superpaco: Oh, you were using polipo... Did you try to remove polipo?
<nic3> i have /home and /home as arguments, which exec can i use?
<isolat3dsh33p> !polipo
<Shwack> When I load an icon set with a tar.gz file, where does it save the uncompressed files?  I cannot find them in /usr/share/icons/  or with search tool
<superpaco> yes
<superpaco> is not in system no more
<furuno> Shwack, sometimes, it will be in ~/theme/ or ~/icons
<Shwack> furuno: I will check, one second - and thank you
<furuno> Shwack, check the hidden directory in your home
<isolat3dsh33p> Shwack: nautilus ~/.icons
<Shwack> furuno:  I found it it in ~/.icons, thank you very much
<brando753> guys i need to edit a video in ubuntu with a green screen, i was using Kdenlive but it crashes every 5 min, any other programs i could use?
<FireCrotch> superpaco: are you able to browse the internet normally?  I think you may have an iptables rule accidentally left in place causing it to forward your http traffic to localhost:9050 still
<FireCrotch> brando753: kino
<superpaco> yes
<superpaco> FireCrotch,  all is good
<superpaco> just no updates
<jMyles> How to output results of a terminal command to BOTH the screen and a file?
<brando753> FireCrotch: will that handle chromakey without crashing?
<Tek-5-8-6> What is the best file system to use for Ubuntu ? Say to format new hard drives ?
<FireCrotch> superpaco: can you !pastebin the output of "sudo iptables -L" please?
<FireCrotch> brando753: Should have no problem with it
<superpaco> ok
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, for Ubuntu 9.10, ext4
<FireCrotch> Tek-5-8-6: It depends on what its going to be used for
<brando753> Tek-5-8-6: ext4 is great for Harddrive using only linux otherwise NTFS if its being used with other OS
<superpaco> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<superpaco> target     prot opt source               destination
<superpaco> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<superpaco> target     prot opt source               destination
<superpaco> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBot3> superpaco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<superpaco> target     prot opt source               destination
<flan_suse> How do I add a custom service in Karmic? I already make the script, and it is executable, but I'm not sure how to add it as a system service.
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, altough some people told me that xfs has better large file performance
<isolat3dsh33p> O_O
<Tek-5-8-6> Great, It will be used for sorintg lots of Medi and Music files for sharing on a home network
<isiah> I am trying to learn how to build and compile from source. I would like to know the best place to install software for A. trying it out temporary B. To install permanently.
<cfedde> ~/bin/ for yourself /usr/local/bin/ for everyone else
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, either ext4 or xfs then
<Tek-5-8-6> If I format all of the drives to ext4, Windows machines will still be able to read from them once I share them yes ?
<FireCrotch> superpaco: interesting.  only other thing I can think to do is restarting the networking service or rebooting (if you haven't done that already)
<flan_suse> Any ideas on adding system services in Karmic (if you already have the script made)?
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, you'll need to setup some sharing service
<FireCrotch> Tek-5-8-6: If you share the drive using Samba, yes
<Tek-5-8-6> Through Samba yes?
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, if you want direct access from windows, you'll need NTFS
<flan_suse> I believe there was a command that defaults it to S20 under all /etc/rcX.d/ directories.
<furuno> Tek-5-8-6, yes samba
<superpaco> no I have not let me see that
<Tek-5-8-6> ok, I understand
<meowbuntu> furuno, i have already install ubuntu on a partition am using it noe. just need to know if there is a way to backup now so i can undo the updates if something goes rong.
<isiah> cfedde do you mean /bin ?
<GLG> can't find the correct way to implement conky_parse need help in #conky
<cfedde> isiah: I mean $HOME/bin
<isiah> cfedde: I do not have that
<furuno> meowbuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Gopher``> need graphics help...  I installed the proprietary ATI driver via the Ubuntu menu, restarted, and now my computer will not boot with working graphics. Is there a command to roll-back the driver? or to update it to something functional?
<cfedde> cd ; mkdir bin; PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<mah2223> hi guys, anyone know how to get rid of a file when you're getting "input/output error" upon trying to delete?
<furuno> Gopher``, try too boot using the recovery mode, and choose to repair Xserver
<Gopher``> furuno: I've done that, and it loops back to the menu
<furuno> Gopher``, try using the root terminal and revert the change in xorg.conf
<Gopher``> furuno: how do I do that?
<cfedde> isiah: also take a look at man hier to get an idea of the usual directory layout.
<isiah> cfedde: thank you for your help, so now if I install a program to this directory it should work like normal?
<furuno> Gopher``, from the recovermy mode, choose to use root terminal
<Gopher``> i meant the xorg.conf
<mah2223> hi guys, trying to delete a file and getting
<cfedde> isiah: if a directory is listed in your $PATH then it will be.
<furuno> Gopher``, then go to "/etc/X11/"
<mah2223> "input/output error" any ideas?
<Gopher``> k
<furuno> Gopher``, you should see something like xorg.conf.backup or xorg.conf.original0, rename it to only xorg.conf
<furuno> Gopher``, then if you success, try this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<furuno> mah2223, bad file/disk ?
<mah2223> hey thanks- yeah, the file must be screwed up, but the disk is fine
<mah2223> do you know how i can just get rid of it??
<furuno> mah2223, then try to run fsck first to check the filesystem
<GLG> need help with conky lua commands in #conky
<mah2223> ok thanks, how do i do that??
<Shwack> furuno: Do you know if the firefox New tab Logos are in the 16x16 or scalable folder?
<furuno> mah2223, where's that file? is it on different partition?
<lainy> Does anyone know of a tool that might improve the quality of a .wav voice recording, e.g., remove static noise, etc.?
<solewitness> audacity?
<mah2223> yeah it is
<scottj> Anyone know of a program for switching windows by searching by title name? (preferably fuzzy matching)
<mah2223> it's not on the same partition that the ubuntu install is on
<furuno> Shwack, if you just want the logo, you can get it from here : http://tango.freedesktop.org/Tango_Desktop_Project
<solewitness> i cant start mysql on my karmic...any help??
<lainy> solewitness: thanks
<furuno> mah2223, right click on your partition
<mah2223> done
<furuno> mah2223, wait, is it NTFS of ext3/4 partition?
<mah2223> it's ntfs
<shriedi> how do i fix E: Couldn't find package upgrade
<furuno> mah2223, well, it's easiser to do it from windows (right click > properties > tools > check disk)  :D
<furuno> shriedi, you are entering the name package name in apt-get command
<furuno> mah2223, and safer :D
<shriedi> why this could happen when i try to install aany package i am getting this error
<furuno> shriedi, what do you want to install?
<mah2223> that's fine, i have a windows install
<mah2223> i'll do it right now
<shriedi> i want to install bind and
<Shwack> furuno: I installed a custom theme, Magog White, and the icon that is used for closing the new tabs I want to change
<shriedi> check update /upgrade
<furuno> shriedi, bind?
<ardchoille> furuno: his sources.list might have a problem
<GLG> can't use conky_parse() for some reason need help in #conky
<furuno> shriedi, the bind DNS?
<shriedi> dns server
<furuno> shriedi, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bind9
<tehdave> Where does firefox store bookmarks/preferences in Ubuntu? ~/.mozilla?
<UBestB> how do I remove a single user from the login screen list? using karmic, I want the user to still exist just don't want it showing
<shriedi> it always stop/hang at initscript bind9, action "restart" failed.
<brando753> FireCrotch: Icant see how to use Chromakey
<furuno> UBestB, from System > Admin > Login Manager (or somethin glike that), find for automatic login (I'm not on gnome, can't help with details, sorry)
<darkex> im adding an ip to the hosts file so i can resolve it on my ircd located on localhost, but it wont work
<BlueX> I crashed my taskbar and now its gone, how to get it back? I tried restarting
<ardchoille> tehdave: yes, check a few folders deep
<UBestB> I don't have login manager, got login screen, but there's no options there to do it?
<ty5479> Hey Guys, I need help. I am trying to dual boot Win7 and Ubuntu 9.10. i have already installed Windows 7... Now i'm trying to repair grub.. But I am getting an error when I try to grub-update or grub-install /dev/sda. I get an error saying: "Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed. Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly."
<furuno> BlueX, for gnome, press ALT+F2 and type "gnome-panel" and hit enter
<ardchoille> tehdave: I believe the bookmarks file is bookmarks.json and the prefs file is prefs.js
<darkex> it looks like 192.168.1.100 test.bnc <--- i inserted that into my hosts file, but it wont resolve
<darkex> doing hosts 192.168.1.100 works
<BlueX> furuno, and for kde panel?
<darkex> host*
<mah2223> hey ty5479 i had the exact same setup/problem, it was a real bitch lol
<furuno> BlueX, plasma, if I recall
<mahngiel> ActionParsnip: you in here?
<shriedi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mah2223> these forums like saved my ass
<tehdave> ardchoille, thanks
<ty5479> mah2223: Great.. lol Any idea where to point me?
<ardchoille> yw
<BlueX> thank you
<ardchoille> shriedi: do you have synaptic open?
<Miansc> Whats a good boot manager I can use
<jongbergs> !bind
<mah2223> im trying to rememember
<shriedi> no
<Miansc> from windows, to manually set up booting
<maco> !info bind | jongbergs
<ubottu> jongbergs: Package bind does not exist in karmic
<furuno> Miansc, i recommend GRUB instead of GRUB2
<mahngiel> shriedi: only one progam can access install/uninstall files at a time
<ardchoille> shriedi: are you running another update/install/query/apt-get in another terminal?
<maco> !info bind9 | jongbergs
<ubottu> jongbergs: bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.6.1.dfsg.P1-3ubuntu0.2 (karmic), package size 267 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Miansc> noo way
<Miansc> not grub
<mahngiel> jongbergs: GAG
<furuno> Miansc, lilo?
<ty5479> mah2223: Let me know if you remember. I'm following the online guides... But of course they didnt work in my case
<Miansc> its taken me like all day to delete it
<mah2223> right right
<shriedi> yes sir i am trying to kill other hang/loop process
<Miansc> ill try it
<mahngiel> for all of y'all ubuntu wizards out there, don't forget Ubuntu is looking for IRC Council members: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342853
<Gopher``> furuno: i've copied over xorg.conf with 2 dist-upgrade versions of xorg.conf, and a xorg.conf-failsafe, and still nothing..
<shriedi> no
<ardchoille> shriedi: only one package manager front-end can be used at a time, if you have one open you need to close it to use another one
<jongbergs> mahngiel: im trying to setup a dns server using a private address and behind the router
<GLG> could there b a problem with the lua script i got off conky hardcore that makes it not possible to use conky_parse()?
<Miansc> eww, lilo's red haha.
<UBestB> what would I need to install to get login manager in system | administration?
<furuno> Gopher``, try the command "Xorg -configure"
<Miansc> Is there a bootloader in which I can set up while im in vista right now?
<ioctl_> kermit_t? - djkerm?
<mah2223> ty5479, i remember it had something to do with the ubuntu install disk
<mah2223> oh yeah
<kermit_t> hi ioc
<ioctl_> hello :D, you're not djkermy are you?
<mah2223> you do an ubuntu live session and you go in terminal and you do install grub
<mah2223> i think thats it
<mah2223> i remember it turned out to be really simple after all
<ty5479> mah2223: Yeah I'm on a live disk right now. Except when I try to install it i get an error
<mah2223> what's the error?
<ty5479> Mah2223: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<ty5479> No path or device is specified.
<ty5479> Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information.
<ty5479> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<ty5479> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly."
<FloodBot3> ty5479: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ty5479> whoops
<ty5479> Mah2223: Did you get that?
<LaireTM> Good Morning
<mah2223> yeah, wow
 * Linux-CLI says Hi
<Linux-CLI> Which command lists directories recursively (ls -R > log), includes the full path, then adds "File <tab>" to the start of each line?
<mah2223> i never encountered that, i'm sorry- looks like you got yourself a doozy!
<ty5479> mah2223: yeah I always do.
<d6chung> Don't know if I can talk about 9.04 here but does anyone use "audio loopback" with an HDA Intel audio device? I've been using quite happily but suddenly it stopped working. I can hear clicks and pops as I pull the audio cables in and out and I can even hear some noise but I can't hear my audio source nor can I listen to my mic...
<solifugus> Finally found an IRC client on Ubuntu that works..
<solifugus> wow
<solifugus> tinyirc
<furuno> solifugus, Xchat-gnome pretty good :D
<solifugus> Since pigeon is no longer available... what gui IRC client is available?
<solifugus> furuno:  ok.. I can try that.
<d6chung> This has been my workaround to get audio from my WinTV USB2 device so if something could get me audio directly from that, that would be even better.
<ardchoille> solifugus: xchat is popular
<kermit> solifugus: maybe because you're spelling it wrong.. it's pidgin
<kermit> solifugus: its still available.
<solifugus> ok.. installing it now with synaptic..
<ardchoille> solifugus: and pidgin should be in the repos
<solifugus> ardchiolle... it wasn't when I searched for it by "pigeon" in synaptic..
<LaireTM> I have a Server with ubuntu. My only connectio is a SHH Terminal connection. Now  I want to use Gnome over a VNC connection. First I install gnome with "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" but what I have to do now?
<solifugus> and kvirc didn't work.. said it had a corrupted script..
<ardchoille> solifugus: it's "pidgin", not pigeon
<mneptok> solifugus: Pidgin is a fairly anemic, but functional, client. xChat offers more and better features.
<solifugus> ah.. that's why.. ok...
<solifugus> Seriously though, the default IM client really should support IRC.. more importantly, it's really stupid to be changing apps like this between distro versions..
<rumpsy> help me to install mysql-server-5.0, i getttin error while installing
<UBestB> thought pidgin was replaced by empathy because it supported video/audio chat as well
<alejandro> Holas
<alejandro> alguein que hable español
<rww> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<furuno> !es | alejandro
<Linux-CLI> mah2223: Damn
<solifugus> UBestB... but not IRC..
<Linux-CLI> Where's mordy when you need him?
<UBestB> does IRC too
<mah2223> what?
<rww> Epiphany is now installed by default. Pidgin is not. Both do IRC, Empathy just isn't very good at it.
<rocdoc> yeah...audio/video/IRC/blah blah...you can't please everyone!
<rww> s/Epiphany/Empathy/
<furuno> solifugus, Empathy support IRC I believe
<solifugus> UBestB:  IRC was not in the list...
<furuno> solifugus, too bad it's pretty much sucks IMO
<rumpsy> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure) :subpreocess post-installation script returned error exit status1
<UBestB> well, it worked when I tried it in IRC... just it's still got a long way to go
<rumpsy> That was my error
<rww> solifugus: cancel out of the setup wizard, go to (I think) Tools -> Accounts, set it from there. It's a pain.
<rumpsy> and another thing, invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed
<solifugus_> wow... Xchat-gnome gets right to the point.. nice..
<Sacho> xchat is made of awesome.
<furuno> solifugus_, nice isn't it :D
<solifugus> if i do say so myself..
<Berzerker> No other IRC client just as good, if you ask me.
<Gopher``> furuno: configuration failed
<rumpsy> is there any problem with hardy!!
<solifugus_> rumpsy.. hardy's gone limp..
<rumpsy> i can't install mysql in it
<furuno> Gopher``, what? hmm... I confused :/
<rumpsy> How to install mysql with out error
<Gopher``> furuno: Xorg -configure = "configuration failed"
<Brack10> Hi
<Brack10> Can I update to 2.6.32 on Jaunty?
<flan_suse> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Brack10> do I have to build my own kernel to do that?
<furuno> rumpsy : I did sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 and it pretty much straightforward
<furuno> !hi | Brack10
<ubottu> Brack10: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<furuno> Gopher``, maybe try this : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Manual_configuration
<Brack10> furuno: what did I do wrong?
<mah2223> furuno, was your intention for the windows checkdisk thing to just fix whatever the problem is? or is there a step after
<mah2223> i'm just asking because it's probably going  to take another hour or so at this rate
<furuno> Brack10, nothing... why do you think so?
<rumpsy> yep i did that while processing i got error
<Gumby> hi all.  I am trying to create a VPN connection but when I try to via NetworkManager Applet everything is grayed out most likely due to my user not having permissions.  There is however nowhere to input credentials nor does network manager prompt me to.
<Brack10> furuno: you reffered me to the channel guidelines
<Troy1> im new to linux/ubuntu, i'm having trouble installing, flash player, java and nvidia drivers
<Troy1> can someone point me in the right direction?
<Brack10> Gumby: You need to install a VPN client
<Brack10> Gumby: OpenVPN for instance
<Gumby> Brack10: hrm,  I thought I had done that in the past.
<rumpsy> Need to resove it with 30 min
<furuno> Brack10, uh no, I invoke the "hello" command to answer your hi :D
<Gumby> I'll look into that.  thanks
<Brack10> oh ok
<Fizix> Troy1, you'll want to download ubuntu restricted extras and it'll give you flash and hava among other things
<furuno> mah2223, well, since it's probably a filesystem error, and since that's NTFS, I suppose that windows is better at handling those :D
<Fizix> Troy1, then go to System->Administrator->Hardware Drivers and it'll scan it for you and allow you to download, install and activate the drivers
<Troy1> okay thank you's
<d6chung> I'm starting to think I may have a hardware issue... everything in software looks fine. The meters are registering some noise and the clicks as I pull cables in and out. I seem to have lost the connection between the mic and the mixer...
<TubbyNinja> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<rumpsy> What might be the error?
<Brack10> ok also
<mah2223> you're saying i should like get help from windows people? that makes sense
<Brack10> my CPU keeps spiking to 100%.  Is there an easy way to figure out which process it is?
<furuno> mah2223, no, chkdsk should be able to fix it, have similiar problem in the past
<rocdoc> Brack10: top
<d6chung> Brack10: top
<rumpsy> apt-get is not working properly to me
<mah2223> cool, thanks a lot
<Satzo> Brack10, system monitor if u prefer gui
<furuno> Brack10, use the System Monitor from System > Admin > System Monitor
<rumpsy> during processing mysql-server i got serious errors
<Troy1> okay it found a driver for my video card, but it says this(SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock)
<mah2223> if not i was thinking about just removing everything else from the partition, formating it with fat32, and moving everything back
<Brack10> I keep seeing the spikes on the graph but when I look at the process list sorted by CPU%, I don't see the culprit
<mah2223> thats a good plan, right?
<furuno> mah2223, what? I don't think you need to reformat...
<rocdoc> Brack10: watch "top" carefully for a while...
<d6chung> Brack10: Take a look at the process' CPU time usage. Sort the list by that to see who uses the most CPU.
<furuno> mah2223, it just some corrupt file
<Troy1> okay it found a driver for my video card, but it says this(SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock)
<Brack10> d6chung: ok, does top auto sort by cpu?
<furuno> Troy1, are you running apt-get alongside it?
<mah2223> oh, that's right i didnt tell you
<mah2223> its REALLY BIG
<Troy1> i dont know, probly not
<mah2223> its like 200 gigs lol
<furuno> mah2223, well, mine's 1 TB :D
<d6chung> I think top does by CPU percentage at the time of reading.
<Brack10> ok figured it out
<Brack10> it's xorg
<rumpsy> this was my error while starting mysql-server invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<mah2223> lol
<Brack10> new question:  Xorg is spiking my CPU usage up to 100%, how could I begin to troubleshoot that?
<rocdoc> Brack10: if xorg check compiz settings and desktop effects BS.
<furuno> mah2223, just be patient, go eat or do something else when it's checking
<rumpsy> How to clear that error, how can i start mysql-server
<Brack10> rocdoc: all disabled
<furuno> Brack10, what are you doing?
<Troy1> umm whats apt-get and how do i run it beside it?
<rocdoc> Brack10: I assume you have the correct video driver loaded?
<furuno> Brack10, compiz effects usually have their own process (compiz)
<Brack10> furuno: nothing, it started happening since I updated to latest kernel in my repos
<mah2223> yeah thats what im doing, im actually going to go to bed and see how it went in the morning- im asking you about my plan b though if checkdisk doesn't work because you probably won't be around in like 8 hours
<Brack10> I have nvidia beta drivers
<Brack10> 190
<Troy1> brack10, how did you install them?
<furuno> Troy1, apt-get is a command line command (meh :D) for install app
<Brack10> Troy1: PPA launchpad repos
<mah2223> and fat32 is better right? like i feel like i wouldnt have this problem on fat32
<Brack10> but they worked fine until I updated my kernel
<furuno> mah2223, no, NTFS is much better
<mneptok> furuno: please do not diss the command line.
<Brack10> I guess I could just set my old kernel to boot
<Brack10> in grub
<furuno> mah2223, (actually ext4 :/)
<furuno> mneptok, what I mean by meh is the phrase "a command line command"
<mah2223> yeah but i need something windows can see
<furuno> mah2223, NTFS definitely
<mah2223> do you mind telling me why?
<brando753> guys i need to edit a video in ubuntu with a green screen, i was using Kdenlive but it crashes every 5 min, any other programs i could use?
<mneptok> furuno: apt-get is actually a command line application ;)
<furuno> mah2223, well, is there any better windows file system :D
<mneptok> mah2223: FAT32 is better in that it is far more widely understood than is NTFS
<mah2223> well the reason i got the impression fat32 is better for non-active partitions is because thats how all like, pendrives and stuff like that come formated
<mneptok> mah2223: they come like that because FAT32 is far better understood ... yadda yadda
<mah2223> oh, okay, i see
<keiya> mah2223: That's not because it's 'better' (though DO NOT reformat those, the file systems on those are tweaked to work with the flash chips nicely)
<keiya> It's because everything since DOS came out can read it.
<mneptok> keiya: not true.
<mneptok> keiya: FAT32 debuted with Windows 95
<keiya> mneptok: Okay, I was exaggerating a bit, but still, it's widespread.
<furuno> mah2223, well, I think that NTFS has *much* better reliability than FAT32
<mneptok> furuno: not in Linux it doesn't
<mah2223> ok, got it, thanks a lot
<furuno> mneptok, in Windows world, of course :)
<mah2223> i'll reformat with ntfs then if this process fails
<keiya> NTFS is better, from the Windows side. I'm not sure how well the linux drivers are now, but they seem to be mostly stable
<mneptok> furuno: check the name of the channel we're in ;)
<flan_suse> ntfs-3g is fine.
<troy1_> furuno you said something about apt-get how do i run that?
<furuno> mneptok, hmm it says Ubuntu, is that some kind of grilled meat? :D
<mneptok> mah2223: this partition/drive you're formatting. what is its purpose?
<Miansc> anyone know a boot manager... apart from grub
<mneptok> Miansc: Lilo
<furuno> Troy1, from the Terminal type sudo apt-get install <program_name_you_want_to_install>
<mah2223> ok so i have a windows install and an ubuntu install and im working on an osx install
<brando753> guys i need to edit a video in ubuntu with a green screen, i was using Kdenlive but it crashes every 5 min, any other programs i could use?
<mah2223> and this partition is like a big auxillary thing that i want them to all be able to read
<mneptok> mah2223: FAT32
<furuno> Miansc, the windows bootloader :D
<mneptok> mah2223: full stop.
<Miansc> how do i install, lol i hate windows!
<mah2223> hah really??
<khensthoth> brando753: Try Openshot
<mneptok> mah2223: yes, really.
<mah2223> why do you say that now?
<mneptok> mah2223: i never said anything different
<mah2223> oh okay
<furuno> Miansc, from what I know, there's only GRUB/ GRUB2, and LiLo
<furuno> Miansc, maybe somebody will create Stitch someday
<mah2223> that's right actually, because osx can't read ntfs can it
<Miansc> how do u install lilo?
<Miansc> can i install it from windows? cause i cant see ubuntu atm -.-
<mneptok> mah2223: no, IIRC, it cannot.
<Miansc> furno: LOL
<khensthoth> Miansc: What problem are you having with grub/ grub2?
<furuno> Miansc, try this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Miansc> it broke on me
<Miansc> i couldnt fix.. took all day for me to remove it
<Miansc> ty ;)
<mneptok> Miansc: all day? and replace it with what?
<Miansc> nothing at the moment
<Miansc> ive been in this irc since about 9AM
<Miansc> trying things
<Miansc> under the name of: ItOver lol
<Miansc> cause i was overit hahahahahah
<mneptok> Miansc: get an Ubuntu CD, boot off it, and fix the MBR according to one of the many tutorials
<mneptok> !grub | Miansc
<ubottu> Miansc: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Miansc> ahk
<furuno> ...
<Miansc> ??
<furuno> 30 minute until my boss came back :D
<Miansc> lol, how old are you?
<Satzo> Miansc, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<asmodeus_> FloodBot3, hello bot
<Satzo> incase you dont want to download an .iso for ubuntu
<Miansc> satzo: Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.
<aSt3raL> anyone know how i can set up a giganews vpn with ubuntu?
<furuno> 26
<furuno> or so it seems :D
<Satzo> giganews offers vpn?
<aSt3raL> yeah
<Satzo> whats wrong with ssh?
<Satzo> or this for browsing too?
<aSt3raL> its for everything
<Satzo> i see now .. reading up :)
<aSt3raL> i installed open vpn
<aSt3raL> i dunno what to do now though
<asmodeus_> @lart aSt3raL
<aSt3raL> huh?
<bazhang> !ot | asmodeus_
<ubottu> asmodeus_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aSt3raL> am i off topic?
<bazhang> aSt3raL, not you
<mneptok> aSt3raL: did you subscribe to the VyperVPN service?
<aSt3raL> kk
<aSt3raL> yeah
<aSt3raL> and it works in windows
<Satzo> i see it doesnt list linux as a supported OS
<mneptok> aSt3raL: then i would contact their technical support team and ask how to set it up. you're a paying customer.
<aSt3raL> giga news doesnt have an easy ubuntu thing
<Miansc> satzo:
<Miansc> the site is down?
<aSt3raL> ok
<aSt3raL> you guys dont know how?
<aSt3raL> i know ubuntu pretty well but not really vpn
<troy1_> umm, why cant i type in terminal?
<Satzo> Miansc, it wasnt a few hours ago
<mneptok> aSt3raL: is it an IPSec or PPPtP type VPN?
<Malvulio> hello
<ardchoille> troy1_: are you runnin an app/command?
<furuno> !hi | Malvulio
<ubottu> Malvulio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aSt3raL> i think its PPtP
<Miansc> its bak :D
<aSt3raL> like i said im new to vpn
<troy1_> i have no clue
<troy1_> i;m only new to ubuntu
<troy1_> i'm
<mneptok> aSt3raL: "i think" doesn't count. no one can help you if you're guessing. ;)  this is why i think it best you contact GigaNews.
<ardchoille> troy1_: if it's gnome terminal, you can open a new tab and type in that: File > Open tab
<furuno> troy1_, try pressing CTRL+C and try to type again
<aSt3raL> mneptok, k thanks
<aSt3raL> just curious what do you think about encrypted vpns?
<troy1_> furuno, that worked but i need to type my password in but it wont let me
<aSt3raL> if it was free
<furuno> troy1_, uh yeah, your password is hidden
<Satzo> id use a free one
<furuno> troy1_, just type it and press enter
<furuno> troy1_, it's normall
<troy1_> lol okay, made myself look like and idiot
<Malvulio> I have a weird bug that I am wondering if anyone has heard of, running ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop.  When I am typing, mostly in pidgin, but also here and elsewhere, the curser will move by itself to a place back in the typed text while Im typing, and sometimes it even switches program windows entirely.  any ideas?  thanks!
<Satzo> i wouldnt pay for it tho...unless i was travelling abroad or working from home on sensitive projects.
<aSt3raL> k thanks
<Satzo> Malvulio, have you swapped keyboards?
<furuno> Malvulio, focused on a specific command (e.g. OK button) ?
<Satzo> Malvulio, if it is a USB keyboard, try another port
<Malvulio> its a laptop
<Satzo> ah
<Satzo> is your palm hitting the right mouse button?
<Satzo> i had that on a certain laptop... screwed me up until i took my palm off the console
<mneptok> troy1_: i'm standing behind you, looking over you shoulder, and now i know your password because it just appeared on the screen as you typed it. oh, wait ....   ;)
<Malvulio> I havent been able to locate any specific key that causes it.  I thought it was the touchpad also and experimented, its not it. I can even type slowly with one finger and it will have that weird bug, it seems random
<flan_suse> Malvulio, happens to me too, on any laptop. As I'm typing, my palm hits the touchpad sometimes.
<flan_suse> Oh.
<furuno> hmm... don't count me on this, but I suspect water :D
<flan_suse> Muhammad,  it will move the mouse cursor?
<Guest27775> I just installed Ubuntu 9.1. Mac ppc G5. os 10.5.8 on seperate partition. I can't connect to wireless internet. I checked 'hardware drivers' and installed Broadcom B43 but still can't connect unless wired to router. Am I missing something?
<flan_suse> Malvulio, not Muhammad.
<furuno> huh, 10.5.8?
<Muhammad> flan_suse, btw i've waken up :)
<Malvulio> I dont think so, the curser seems to disappear when Im typing
<furuno> oh nvm
<flan_suse> Guest27775, you tried rebooting?
<Guest27775> yes... 10.5.8 on a mac
<Guest27775> yes I have Flan
<flan_suse> Malvulio, check the Accessibility settings, and/or the Keyboard settings.
<Guest27775> I'm a noob. The Broadcom driver is the only solution I've seen on forums.
<flan_suse> Malvulio, there might be something like "sticky keys" enabled by accident.
<brando753> khensthoth: thamks so much
<Malvulio> ok, Ill check that, thanks
<khensthoth> brando753: Openshot works fine for you? I haven't used it actually
<Fatty> neck fatty
<fatty> sorry... typing error
<flan_suse> Guest27775, how many drivers did it list for you to use for the Broadcom?
<furuno> ...
<furuno> lol
<Satzo> Guest27775, consider wicd too
<Guest71534> Flan... just the B43 Wireless Driver
<Guest71534> Satzo, wicd?
<flan_suse> Guest71534, are you Guest27775?
<Guest71534> flan.. sorry :P
<brando753> khensthoth: perfect, the only one that HAS worked without crashing, thanks, even has ChromaKey
<flan_suse> Guest71534, can't say much, but I use the Broadcom b43 driver on 9.10 and it worked fine after rebooting. But my system is x86, not PPC.
<Satzo> !info wicd | Guest27775
<ubottu> Guest27775: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<khensthoth> brando753: Cool. =)
<Guest71534> Ubottu.. I'll check. ty.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest71534> and my nick keeps changing
<furuno> ...hmm
<furuno> Guest71534, try registering
<Guest71534> ah. that might help
<Malvulio> hmm no sticky keys or anything
<flan_suse> Malvulio, this only happens on Ubuntu?
<Malvulio> yes
<Malvulio> inside-windows dual boot, no problems in windows
<flan_suse> Malvulio, hm, not too sure, to be honest. Did you try booting in "safe mode"?
<cetanu> hello all
<furuno> !hi | cetanu
<flan_suse> Malvulio, happens on any Linux distro, or just Ubuntu?
<ubottu> cetanu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cetanu> ta
<cetanu> before i bug someone with questions in here, is there any documentation on how to fix a blank screen on a new lappy?
<Malvulio> Ive only tried this one
<flan_suse> Malvulio, this is version 9.10?
<Malvulio> .04
<flan_suse> Malvulio, well, you can try booting a LiveCD of 9.10 and see if the problem goes away.
<furuno> cetanu, totally blank from the beginning? or just happened recently?
<flan_suse> Malvulio, and if it seems alright, and everything else works fine, you can go ahead and just install 9.10. (Did you already save a lot of settings and files on 9.04?)
<Malvulio> I would like to try that, but I dont have th ebandwidth for getting one currently.  ill keep digging in the forums I guess, ill just have to figure out the right keywords, heh.  thanks for your help.
<flan_suse> Malvulio, wish I knew how to fix it.
<itek1970> hey ya'll
<flan_suse> Malvulio, you're right. It's hard to know the words to use to search for help.
<ardchoille> cetanu: Looks like some good info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<itek1970> anyone have any idea what i can do regarding my audio, it goes on and off but nothing stable... check this :  pulseaudio[4492]: sink-input.c: Failed to create sink input: too many inputs per sink.
<cetanu> ardchoille, so i'd boot into the command line mode and try to config that then i guess?
<furuno> cetanu, if you already running a default config, I don't think it will work
<ardchoille> cetanu: Not sure, I'm not the best with xorg, just referring you to docs that may help
<Tie35> Anyone ever had a problem with using an AIM account on Pidgin and getting kicked out of AIM-made group chats? It says "You have been disconnected from chat room !aol://[chat room number]"
<furuno> cetanu, I believe that UNR use a specialized driver, instead of general driver in the standard edition, can you specify your laptop model?
<furuno> cetanu, since there's something like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<cetanu> i'm actually using a notebook, Lenovo g550L
<furuno> cetanu, hmm, try using the standard edition instead?
<itek1970> anyone have any idea what i can do regarding my audio, it goes on and off but nothing stable... check this :  pulseaudio[4492]: sink-input.c: Failed to create sink input: too many inputs per sink.
<furuno> cetanu, if you want more speed, you can use LXDE / Openbox instead of Gnome/KDE
<cetanu> standard works, but only with kernel 28-11
<cetanu> and i cant get touchpad / synaptics working
<furuno> cetanu, 9.04 / 9.10 ?
<ronguino> Hi!. I've got a trouble with the driver of a ATI Radeon 9600 on Ubuntu Karmic. Could anyone help me?
<cetanu> 9.04 works fine actually. i might have to resort to reinstalling, but i like a challenge also lol
<cetanu> 9.10 is the one im having troubles with
<furuno> cetanu, well, I'm also still on 9.04 :D, 9.10 is just kinda problematic
<cetanu> Yeah I may have to just revert. there's no real harm in it i suppose.
<zortec> hello guys, so I know that ubuntu 10.04 is 4 months away, but I would like to upgrade and have some questions: is there a huge difference between 32-bit and 64-bit? if you go 32 or 64 bit, should you stick with ext3 and not ext4?  how is the upgrade process? I want to do a fresh install of ubuntu
<furuno> zortec, 32-bit is limited to 4 GB of RAM, 64-bit is not
<furuno> zortec, and ext4 is already quite stable I believe
<zortec> furuno: I have 2.93 GB of RAM currently
<zortec> furuno: not counting what is used for my graphics card
<furuno> zortec, well, there's no harm using 64-bit thought
<Satzo> zortec, if u prefer a fresh install, why wonder about the upgrade process?
<itek1970> iam fairly new to ubuntu(linux in general)... anyone have any idea how i can prevent from firefox to constantly crash on me? i usually have just a tab open but it loves to simply crash
<zortec> Satzo: because I am wondering about both actually, lol
<q0_0p> if i have a windows server 2003 can i easily use dd to clone the harddrive?
<q0_0p> dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda3
<zortec> Satzo: but my thought process is if I go to 9.10, I should do a fresh install since that only seems the best way to do it
<furuno> zortec, well, graphic memory have nothing to do with your system memory
<furuno> itek1970, bad sites? bad flash?
<zortec> furuno: it's an integrated graphics card so it does take from system memory
<daf_> is there someone here who is familiar with bluetooth headset setup in karmic? I've tried this three times and really need help. I've tried using pacmd and pactl and both give a "module load failed"
<Guest50458> Hi .. Could you help me to fix the mic
<furuno> zortec, oh i see
<itek1970>  furuno: its crashed on me by simply being on google, i am running 9.10
<itek1970> i have that issue and the audio issue, other than that i love this OS
<furuno> itek1970,  audio in 9.10 is kinda problematic :D
<zortec> the last advice I got was to wait for lucid lynx to come out, but I like to run the latest versions of software which is probably why I'm etching to get 9.10 installed
<furuno> itek1970, thats why I'd stick with 9.04
<itek1970> you know what, it might be bad flash, i shall reinstall... and yes the audio is not kinda problematic, it just sucks  hahaha
<itek1970>  furuno: i shall downgrade then =(
<khensthoth> Guest50458: What's wrong with your mic?
<Satzo> zortec, fair enough :)
<zortec> I can "upgrade" from 9.04 to 9.10 or do a fresh install to take advantage of ext4, but how stable is ext4? there have been problems reported with the 64 bit version
<Guest50458> it is not working. I am newly upgrade to 9.10
<furuno> zortec, ext4 is quite stable on me
<zortec> but since I only have 3 GB of RAM I'm not sure that I should be considering the 64 bit version quite yet
<Guest50458> there is no option for mic boost
<furuno> zortec, altough on Arch x64
<furuno> Guest50458, try typing alsamixer in the terminal
<khensthoth> Guest50458: Have you tried selecting the correct device in Sound Preferences, and check if the volume is muted there?
<Guest50458> It is not muted
<Guest50458> Let me try alsamixer
<furuno> zortec, well, another 1 GB is pretty cheap, you know :D
<daf_> is there another IRC channel for more technical issues with bluetooth/Karmic?
<zortec> furuno: true, but is there a big difference in 64 bit and 32 bit?
<furuno> zortec, only the memory address limitation
<Guest74457> !Karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<zetheroo> why is my webcam suddenly extremely dark in Karmic?
<zetheroo> it was a great image in Jaunty and Intrepid
<Guest50458> increased
<zortec> furuno: and cpu intensive tasks take advantage of 64 bit processing?
<Ademan> how can i find out what host each key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts refers to? (i have two conflicting host keys, and want to figure out what the "original" key is/was to)
<ronguino> I've got a trouble with the driver of a ATI Radeon 9600 on Ubuntu Karmic. Could anyone help me?
<furuno> zortec, well, most CPU are 64-bit nowadays, but I don't see considerable performance gain from a same system in 32-bit and 64-bit mode (for something with < 4 GB RAM)
<Ademan> ronguino: certainly, but you need to give us more information, what have you done? what happened? and what did you expect to happen instead?
<ronguino> Ademan: thank you
<furuno> zortec, depending on what will you do, 8 GB or 12 GB might be advantageous, e.g. 3D modelling, heavy 2D editing, etc
<Ademan> zetheroo: make and model of webcam? the first thing i'd do with that information is look and see if it's a known issue
<zortec> furuno: ok thanks for your help, what about doing a standard upgrade vs a fresh install of 9.10?
<ronguino> Ademan: I've installed the non privative drivers and sometimes I can activate the desktop effects, and sometimes don't. Just rebooting
<Usuario-venenux3> thats anyone know how to install flash on a live edition__
<zortec> furuno: I'm just a casual desktop user, not into modeling or animation, or anything video heavy :)
<zetheroo> Ademan: its a Philips webcam - like I said ... its worked great in previous releases ...
<furuno> zortec, I prefer fresh, altough I don't quite fond of 9.10 (still sticking to 9.04)
<Guest50458> i have increased the mic volume .. still it is not working
<BlueX12> can someone recommend a gui irc client other than quassel?
<zortec> furuno: why are you sticking to 9.04?
<furuno> BlueX12, Xchat
<Ademan> zortec: it can never hurt to try an upgrade first, but my experience has been (largely) negative with upgrades, but if you have a failed upgrade, you can just go and do a fresh install
<zetheroo> Ademan:  Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<furuno> zortec, may reasons :D
<BlueX12> k thanks
<zetheroo> Ademan: as far as I know this is a fully supported device in Ubuntu ... and its working ... just too dark to be of any use
<Ademan> zetheroo: there may have been a regression, maybe one with a workaround, i'd take that lspci info and start googling, unfortunately i personally can't help you beyond that
<furuno> zortec, #1 GRUB2 is slow recognizing my drives, #2 sound is bad, #3 not as stable as 9.04
<Usuario-venenux3> can anyone tell me how to install flash on a live edition cd
<Ademan> zetheroo: maybe something gamma related
<zortec> Ademan: but if I do an upgrade, the machine is not going to gain a performance increase if I was to do a fresh install?
<cbojar> hi, can anyone help me with some issues with sreadahead/ureadahead?
<zortec> furuno: so you suggest I check if my hardware is going to be compatible with ubuntu 9.10 first?
<Ademan> ronguino: privative driver? restricted driver? anyways if it's spotty, you might check dmesg and /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what happened (when it breaks)
<Ademan> zortec: what sort of performance increase are you expecting?
<rashed2020> Has anyone here tried installing .NET?
<furuno> zortec, compatibility should be as good as 9.04, it's just that, it didn't work as well as in 9.04, still working tought
<ronguino> Ademan: non privative driver on Ubuntu Karmik
<zortec> Ademan: 5-10% in drive reading times
<furuno> rashed2020, try the Mono framework instead?
<zetheroo> Ademan: yes - is there a way to manipulate the gamma settings for a webcam manually?
<furuno> zortec, performance is quite good on 9.10, boot time is excellent, BUT GRUB2 loadtime is awful, so I blame GRUB2
<rashed2020> furuno: Won't work. Says something about ole32.dll. I haven't looked into it yet, I figured I'd try .NET first.
<furuno> rashed2020, huh .dll, what are you trying to do?
<zortec> furuno: what do you mean by GRUB2 loadtime?  is there a way to fix that?
<Gryph> has anyone found a way to remote desktop through ANY remote network (IE TeamViewer for windoze)?? any help is greatly appreciated
<Rajasun> rashed2020: there's an open source (ostensibly) implementation call Mono in case you are unaware. See http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Ademan> zortec: well that is likely going to be a result of the new kernel, or maybe the new filesystem (ext4), if it's the kernel, an upgrade will get it for you, if it's ext4 you'd need a fresh install (so that you can use ext4)
<furuno> zortec, the first screen before the OS selection screen says : GRUB2 Loading... is painfully long (10 secs or so)
<Seveas> rashed2020, Mono is an implementation of the .net framework that works under linux. The microsoft implementation of .net does not work. Also, ole32.dll is not a .net library
<BlueX12> I've noticed firefox and other apps are ugly and gray, how to help their appearance?
<furuno> zortec, while the GRUB legacy didn't even take 1 sec
<furuno> BlueX12, install new theme?
<wanted> furuno: download the grub editor and change the time
<Ademan> BlueX12: system->preferences->appearance
<zortec> Ademan: if I upgrade, will I be able to go back to 9.04 if I want?
<furuno> wanted, not the wait time to choose the OS -_-a
<BlueX12> furuno, I installed like 4 different themes, didn't do anything
<Ademan> zortec: that would require a fresh install to revert
<furuno> BlueX12, go to http://gnome-look.org
<zortec> Ademan: that is quite a decision to make... hmm
<Ademan> BlueX12: you need a theme engine to run certain themes, are they murrine? or aurora themes?
<Rajasun> BlueX12: if u have used firefox on windows before, u will understand there is such a thing as themes other than extensions for the browser right?
<ronguino> ademan: I'm beginner.. what should I look for?
<BlueX12> oh
<Rajasun> BlueX12: as for themes to your desktop, check out places like www.gnome-look.org, deviantart and guistyles
<BlueX12> firefox browser themes work in linnux?
<frank_b> hi everyone. is there any command that I can use to rename all my files (at the same time) ending in .asf to make them end in .wmv?
<furuno> BlueX12, of course :D
<tophu> I can't wait for the chome browser on linux ^_^
<Ademan> ronguino: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log any line that starts with (EE) is an error, and worth looking into
<BlueX12> cool
<milo> do anyone know how to uncompress tar.gz cuz every time i do it i get a error
<Seveas> frank_b, rename 's/.asf$/.wmw/' *.asf
<furuno> BlueX12, just a suggestion, but the murrine themes are pretty cool
<Ademan> milo: what error do you get?
<Rajasun> BlueX12: a number of the firefox developers run Linux or BSDs both at work and home, so what do u think?
<zortec> milo: tar -xvzf
<frogzoo> milo tar zxf blah.tgz
<milo> already tried that
<Ademan> furuno: i'm pretty sure the issue is he's missing the theme engine for whatever themes he's got
<BlueX12> do they work in kde also? the themes
<furuno> milo, tar xvf somefile.tar.gz
<BlueX12> and how come themes don't change the wallpaper
<frank_b> Seveas, thank you very much :)
<Gryph> has anyone found a way to remote desktop through ANY remote network (IE TeamViewer for windoze)?? any help is greatly appreciated :)
<milo> one sec i post past bin link
<cbojar> can anyone offer any assistance with sreadahead/ureadahead?
<furuno> BlueX12, are you using KDE?
<furuno> BlueX12, Gnome theme cannot be used in KDE
<BlueX12> yes and its buggy
<tophu> what does the xvf stand for in that command
<tophu> I never did understand that
<Ademan> BlueX12: themes are only for one component of the GUI, you can change the background yourself (in system->preferences->appearance)
<daf_> Ok, I've made progress I can play an audio file through mplayer using -ao alsa:device=bluetooth
<furuno> BlueX12, for KDE, go to kde-looks.org
<zortec> reading about the changes in ubuntu 9.10 over 9.04... so ext4 will not be available and grub2?
<Seveas> !themes | BlueX12
<ubottu> BlueX12: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zortec> unless I do a fresh install that is
<daf_> but I get an error using pactl load-module module-alsa-sing device=bluetooth
<BlueX12> wow
<apocalypt> Gryph: what u want to do
<furuno> BlueX12, Firefox is a Gnome app, so it won't look that great in KDE
<daf_> sink
<Rajasun> BlueX12: your wallpaper and theme analogy is akin to why when I have my tooth fixed at a dentist ain't my headache cured..
<Seveas> zortec, they will be available but not used by default if you so an update instead of a fresh install.
<ronguino> Ademan: (EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<milo> ok here is the error i am getting http://pastebin.com/m561015e4
<tophu> anyone know a good free proxy that works well with xchat?
<Rajasun> firefox ain't a gnome/gtk app
<Ademan> ronguino: that's exactly what's causing your issues :-) you need DRI for advanced graphics like desktop effects
<zortec> Seveas: if I want to explore those features, where can I get help? :)
<furuno> Rajasun, I mean, it use GTK+
<Ademan> ronguino: now to figure out what's causing *that* ;-)
<Seveas> Rajasun, it may not be gnome but it definitely uses gtk
<Rajasun> it doesn't
<furuno> ...
<wanted> hey guys i got one problem, i hear my own voice in my head phone which i speak in my mic, so please to some thing for this, i also tried the alsa drivers for my audio driver,but still its the geeky way, so some help
<tophu> I made the mistake of going onto dalnet last night and I think someone tried packeting me for like an hour ... lol my uverse trumped their pathetic cable but still it concerns me
<Seveas> zortec, google / help.ubuntu.com :)
<Gryph> i want to punch thru our rouge wireless router to manage our rouge 9.10 server from home
<Seveas> !ext4
<ronguino> Ademan: Excuse me, what means DRI?
<khensthoth> wanted: Have you tried turning down the Mic volume in the Playback Tab in alsamixer?
<Seveas> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MeatPopsicle> can an ad hoc network be used to share an internet connection?
<tophu> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<frogzoo> milo that's a completely different command line command you have there
<Ademan> ronguino: "direct rendering interface" it allows programs to directly use your graphics card (more or less)
<apocalypt> Gryph: ssh is what u are looking for
<Rajasun> there r themes to make it fit into GNOME environment yeah but the actual browser that comes with stock GNOME is epiphany not firefox
<milo> ok what should i be typeing
<frank_b> Seveas, it worked. I know have all my (very big) video archive renamed the way I want to. thank you very much once again. :)
<frogzoo> milo 'mv pdragon.tar.gz pdragon.tgz; tar zxf pdragon.tgz"
<Ademan> milo: you know that you can uncompress tar.gz files from the GUI incredibly easily right?
<frogzoo> boo :p
<frank_b> Seveas, take care
<Ademan> frogzoo: er, what? why'd you rename it?... lol
<zortec> Seveas: so do you recommend I try an upgrade first or just do a fresh install?
<milo> Ademan i do not have xwindows on that server
<Gryph> kinda but i would also like a gui. but also ssh from out side the network would be a good start
<ronguino> Ademan: And how can I solve?, because sometimes the system gets DRI (just rebooting or reinstalling the drivers and reconfiguring xserver-xorg)
<Ademan> frogzoo: also 'z' is no longer needed ;-)
<Gambit-> Anyone want to help me figure out how to get virt-create to play nicely with qemu overlay disks?
<Ademan> ronguino: is it maybe that you lose DRI when you get a new kernel?
<apocalypt> Gryph: vnc is another way to do that
<Ademan> ronguino: unfortunately i got rid of my ATI card because of linux support, so i can't help that much :-(
<Seveas> zortec, whatever floats your boat. installing grub2 on an upgraded system is fairly easy. Taking advantage of ext4 is not as easy (you can turn your ext3 filesystem into an ext4 one, but for existing files that will not use ext4 features)
<frogzoo> Ademan: you've never had tar whinge about missing extensions? ;P
<MeatPopsicle> can an ad hoc network be used to share an internet connection?
<Gryph> will that punch thru a locked down linksys?
<bdfoster_iPhone> MeatPopsicle: yes
<zortec> Seveas: for the average user, are there advantages to installing grub2 and ext4?
<Ademan> frogzoo: :-p.  actually i assumed that tar used the magic number of the file to decide how to decompress, not the extension, but maybe you're right
<erry> Hey any of you know any open source GPS receiver software?
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster_iPhone: how does that work?
<Seveas> zortec, not really
<erry> for any distro
<milo> frogzoo now i have a new error
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster_iPhone: do you do it with your iphone?
<apocalypt> Gryph: to get access from outside u allways need to open the ports on the router
<bdfoster_iPhone> with PDAnet on my iPhone, yea
<ronguino> Ademan: I've been reading a lot and from Ubuntu 9.4 there been much troubles with ATI. Some people solves configuring a xorg.conf (that I don't have) but this configuration depends on the model
<frogzoo> Ademan: .tar.gz seems to work fine however, at least on koala
<rfgergrthnre> I tried installing ubuntu 9.10 dualbooting with Windows 7 Home Basic, but the grub bootloader doesn't show when I boot up
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster_iPhone: is it easy to setup?
<Ademan> rfgergrthnre: did you install windows 7 after ubuntu?
<frogzoo> milo do I get to guess what it is?
<bdfoster_iPhone> yes, lemme get in front of ubuntu in a sec
<Ademan> frogzoo: just get what's needed to ssh into the box and run the command yourself haha
<Ademan> MeatPopsicle: are you bruce willis?
<rfgergrthnre> Ademan, no, Windows first
<MeatPopsicle> Ademan: why are you asking me that?
<bdfoster_iPhone> MeatPopsicle: btw u have to have a jailbroken iPhone
<milo> sorry take me a min to type all this in pastbin
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster_iPhone: what's that/
<MeatPopsicle> ?
<bdfoster_iPhone> do u have an iPhone?
<Gryph> <apocalypt> have you ever used teamviewer?
<Ademan> rfgergrthnre: interesting, that shouldn't be an issue, either way you can easily reinstall grub from a livecd
<milo> http://pastebin.com/m55444abe
<daf_> Ok, got it working thanks for everyone's help.
<erry> i asked a wuestioon i believe
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster_iPhone: i have a smartphone
<MeatPopsicle> with windows mobile
<apocalypt> Gryph: teamviewer is to get access to a windows machine
<Ademan> MeatPopsicle: in "The Fifth Element" bruce willis states that he is not human, but instead a meat popsicle i thought maybe you were making a movie reference... hah
<frogzoo> milo omg, someone's sent you a uuencoded file? this is very messed up
<milo> ok
<Ademan> frogzoo: HAHAHAHAHAAH
<Gryph> its a great zeroconfig and im trying to find some that gets out like that
<bdfoster_iPhone> idk about win mobile
<rfgergrthnre> Ademan, I have no idea how to do that, and the forum/help pages might as well be written in an alien language
<Mak_osbourne> Help me
<milo> i have the origanl file on this linux computer but how can i move it to the other one
<MeatPopsicle> what did he mean, "a meat popsicle", Ademan ?
<cbojar> s/ureadahead anyone?
<ltspadmin> hi
<apocalypt> Gryph: if u are not able to open the ports on the remote side there is a "how to" to get access with an client on the remote system and the vnc server on your side
<ltspadmin> how can i disable the sound at thin client ubuntu ltsp
<ltspadmin> so i can increase the perfomance of thin client
<rfgergrthnre> Ademan, everything with linux is an issue, everything is a headache, everything is long-way around, and trying to get help is painful because all linux l33t kids assume everyone else understands linux lingo
<Ademan> MeatPopsicle: he was being sarcastic, he was asked "are you classified as human" when, of course, he clearly was, so he responded like that
<Gryph> hmm got a link?
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster_iPhone: what do i select as authentication? Open? Shared? or WPA-None?
<bdfoster> MeatPopsicle, do you still want to know how to do it with ubuntu?
<Ademan> rfgergrthnre: it is different... but the pain goes away, and things click, and you go "wow, this is *better*" or at least i did
<frogzoo> Ademan: oh - base 64 is mime?
<bdfoster> hang on
<uwe> hi
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster: yes
<MeatPopsicle> and my smartphone
<Ademan> frogzoo: are you asking if base 64 is a valid mime type?
<bdfoster> setup an adhoc network
<Ademan> frogzoo: have him run `file <whatever_friggin_file>`
<MeatPopsicle> how
<bdfoster> and idk how to do it with windows mobile, most of the config would be with the phone
<frogzoo> welp, yeah
<MeatPopsicle> what do you mean "most of the config would be with the phone"
<bdfoster> you have to enable internet connection sharing, something that i dont know exists
<frogzoo> milo run "file pdragon.tgz"
<bdfoster> on windows mobile
<MeatPopsicle> where? in ubuntu?
<bdfoster> MeatPopsicle, on windows mobile
<MeatPopsicle> where do i have to enable internet connection sharing?
<apocalypt> Gryph: sorry i have to look for that how to
<bdfoster> MeatPopsicle, i have no idea on windows mobile, i only use an iphone
<Gryph> lol ok thanks this has been beating me down for some time now
<milo> ok i did
<bdfoster> MeatPopsicle, see what i mean?
<bdfoster> if you can figure out that, then on the ubuntu box all you should have to do is connect to the device via adhoc
<charred> Using ubuntu 9.10, dual-booting with win7 and worked perfectly. I updated ubuntu and plugged in an extra HD now grub will not boot windows 7, grub menu says it is /dev/sdc2 when it is /dev/sdc3, looking for a way to change it. update-grub and fdisk -l outputs are here: http://pastebin.com/m30233034
<charred> Thanks
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster: how do you do that?
<milo> pastebin http://pastebin.com/m3172fc64
<bdfoster> its just like connecting to a router
<bdfoster> turn your wifi on, scan for the network, and connect
<bdfoster> have you connected to a regular network with your ubuntu installation?
<Ademan> charred: i'm about as lost as you, but you asked your question so well, i want you to get an answer haha, have you looked in /boot/grub/device.map to see what entries you have?
<frogzoo> milo http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions.org-member-success-stories-23/tar-archive-contains-obsolescent-base-64-headers-85911/
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster: its asking me on my smartphone what kind of authentication i want to choose on the network im creating
<MeatPopsicle> ad hoc
<MeatPopsicle> what should i choose
<charred> I looked in it, and it seemed wrong, yes Ademan, output is here http://pastebin.com/m13dcf7a6. However, my linux is also installed on /dev/sdc so even though it is not there, it can certainly boot from that driver.
<charred> drive*
<bdfoster> just do none, MeatPopsicle
<bdfoster> as long as its adhoc
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster: but i want security
<bdfoster> its not going to reach far enough
<bdfoster> maybe 30 ft
<Ademan> charred: i had read that windows needs to be in a primary partition, but i have no idea if that still applies, and that's not what changed anyways...
<bdfoster> Ademan, its recommended that you install windows then ubuntu because of the way GRUB works
<bdfoster> there are ways to get around it, but it requires alot of manual work
<ranjan> does grub 2 have some issue
<Ademan> bdfoster: yeah, charred did install windows first, also i've reinstalled grub by hand plenty of times :-p
<bdfoster> interesting, i had no problems with grub or brub2
<bdfoster> grub2
<apocalypt> Gryph: ? maybe that could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299489
<Gryph> thanks ill take a look at it
<bdfoster> i installed xp then ubuntu with no problems
<bdfoster> if you just install them side by side per the installer you should be golden
<Ademan> charred: here's a (probably) crappy suggestion, move your /boot/grub/device.map somewhere else so ubuntu has *nothing* and see if it will regenerate it for the next time
<charred> Ademan: Windows is in primary partition, it was either grub, linux or me plugging in a new HD that broke it, it was working perfectly this morning... All I need to do, I believe, is make grub boot Win7 on /dev/sdc3... can I just change it in a file somewhere?
<charred> Ademan: Worth a shot I guess
<charred> I'll back it up and reboot
<Psinetic> i'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64 Bit. anytime i visit an https website it doesn't load the page. it just sits there.
<Psinetic> any ideas on how to fix this?
<Ademan> charred: well i mean move your device.map and rerun update-grub
<ranjan> in earlier version of  grub system usually use to bout up  from the entries which was assing as default but this feature is missing in this version of ubuntu .. or i am not aware to enable this function so can any body over here on network can help me in this aspect .. thaks in advance for your help ;)
<zax_> does anyone else have a problem with flash-player for firefox on ubuntu 9.10? or maybe just know what can be wrong.
<charred> Ademan: That LOOKED like it kind of worked, but not really, it's still saying Windows 7 is on /dev/sdc2 when it is definitely on /dev/sdc3
<apocalypt> Psinetic: i guess there are possibilities. first u are working in an enviroment where outgoing ports are blocked or second if u open a https page with an non trusted certificate and u have to authorize it
<Ademan> zax_: unfortunately that's too vague, i personally have really bad flickering with flash, and the performance is bad
<apocalypt> +two
<Ademan> charred: hrm...
<zax_> ademan: I can't even get it installed.
<charred> Ademan: Looks like new grub looks for first windows partition and assumes that it, the partition it says it is is on 100MB
<Psinetic> apocalypt, i did authorize the cert. like amazon.com, i can't sign in. it just sits there and doesn't load at all.
<charred> only*
<meowbuntu> pidgin is seill running even though i have closed it ty  running even ehnn
<apocalypt> Psinetic: is it possible your browser is waiting for a popup window but it can't open (blocked popups)
<zax_> ademan: Okay. Now I'm lost. Tried what I thought was the same thing that I'd already tried, but now it works.
<Psinetic> it shouldn't. i don't think amazon does popup windows, but i'll check that
<chinni> hi everyone, what is the prefered way to get php 5.3 on jaunty?
<Ademan> charred: yeah that's sorta what i was thinking, you may have to force things :-/  /etc/grub.d/README somewhat describes how to get your own entries into grub, also looking at the other shell scripts in /etc/grub.d/ should help with that
<Alloosh1> Hi, I am configuring ubuntu server to use as a host for multiple sites. which FTP server would you recommend?
<charred> Thanks a lot for your help Ademan, I'll investigate that
<chinni> my screen is cracked, and I am working off of an external monitor - if that wasn't the case, I'd simply upgrade the whole thing
<charred> Alloosh1: proftpd is what I use
<Ademan> charred: no problem, i'm sorry i couldn't help more, you're one of those rare people who ask good questions haha
<chinni> Alloosh1: i'd recommend against using ftp in general
<charred> I certainly try Ademan ;)
<Gambit-> anyone know how to use qemu/kvm overlays with the virt-create stuff?
<charred> chinni: Was just about to that that, Alloosh1 I would run openssh and just connect via sftp
<chinni> unless you are going over ssl
<Psinetic> apocalypt, nope, i turned off no-script, adblock, and allowed popups, still hangs
<Alloosh1> agreed, thanks guys
<Alloosh1> :)
<robtechfan> HELP!! wifi connects but firefox doesnt load pages
<chinni> charred: it is really odd how people still use telnet and ftp
<Gambit-> I can't seem to get it to work; modifying the xml files to point at the overlay file seems just to hang the process.
<apocalypt> Psinetic: firefox?
<Ademan> robtechfan: make sure you're not in offline mode, haha, otherwise how strong is the signal?
<charred> telnet is handy for a quick port test
<chinni> robtechfan: and you can ping google?
<charred> I guess
<Psinetic> apocalypt, yes
<zax_> chinni: What would you use instead of FTP?
<chinni> charred: so is nmap
<charred> hehe, true
<chinni> zax_: sftp
<Ademan> zax_: depends on the use :-p
<Psinetic> apocalypt, https://www.amazon.com/gp/yourstore?ie=UTF8&ref_=pd_irl_gw&signIn=1 there's the link
<Psinetic> it hangs right there
<jose> hola?
<robtechfan> HOW
<robtechfan> ??/
<Ademan> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rjnienaber> i'm running update manager and an update has failed
<rjnienaber> how do i tell it to continue processing?
<robtechfan> offline is unticked
<Supermatt1000> can some one help me
<Supermatt1000> plz
<Ademan> !ask | Supermatt1000
<ubottu> Supermatt1000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chinni> robtechfan: can you ping google?
<Supermatt1000> how do i install gnomenu??
<chinni> robtechfan: can you access other things (ex: irc)
<robtechfan> nnot sure how to ping google
<Supermatt1000> i had it installed before
<charred> Ademan: Looks a little above my level, I think I'll just ask on the forums
<Ademan> robtechfan: open up a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal) and type in  "ping google.com" (without the quotes) and hit enter, see what happens
<robtechfan> no notthing
<robtechfan> okay ill ping now
<Supermatt1000> could some one help me install gnomenu
<apocalypt> Psinetic: just on Amazon or did u try to login on other https site with the same error?
<chinni> robtechfan: do you have a firewall configured?
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster: its not working:(
<Ademan> charred: sorry dude...
<Psinetic> well i tried another website and it does the same thing kinda, but it's a porn site so....
<robtechfan> firewall not configured freash install
<Ademan> robtechfan: you're probably not connected on a strong enough connection then
<Supermatt1000> !ask gnomenu
<chinni> robtechfan: also, try to access your router's ip address via firefox and see that your internet connection works from the wifi router
<Ademan> Supermatt1000: http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/GnoMenu+-+consolidated+menu+for+gnome?content=93056
<robtechfan> okay
<apocalypt> Psinetic: try about:config . there is a security section. maybe u need to allow ssl there
<robtechfan> ping google doesnt work
<tien> #ubuntu
<chinni> robtechfan: if the page doesn't come up, then get closer to the router -- could be that wifi doesn't reach to where you are at
<bdfoster> MeatPopsicle, my guess is the option to share the internet connection on a windows mobile device does not exist
<jmccaffrey1> Hello
<robtechfan> ok but am in same room
<Psinetic> apocalypt, ok let me try
<chinni> robtechfan: ok, can you get to the ip of your router?
<jmccaffrey1> What is the best way to install java without installing x11?  I guess my root question is what is the best way to see all the options for a package with apt ?
<Supermatt1000> thanks
<robtechfan> no ip
<chinni> robtechfan: usually it is something like http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.2.1 or 192.168.0.1
<robtechfan> oh yep that works
<jove> Hello everyone: I have mp3 files and want to burn them into WAV Audio CD, what program of Ubuntu 9.10 to be using ?
<Psinetic> apocalypt, is this right?:     browser.safebrowsing.provider.0.keyURL;https://sb-ssl.google.com/safebrowsing/newkey?client={moz:client}&appver={moz:version}&pver=2.2
<chinni> robtechfan: another thing - do you have MAC address filtering of something like that (WPA etc)
<Supermatt1000> ok i got the tar.gz how i install it??
<lonejack> ho un grosso casino. Sono passato da Ubuntu 32 a 64 9.04
<bdfoster> jmccaffrey1, install medibuntu (www.medibuntu.com) or install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chinni> robtechfan: there are so many scenarios where things can happen where you can't go online :)
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster: now how do i get all of these bad ad hoc networks off the network manager list?
<lonejack> Il mio desktop è cambiato totalmente
<bdfoster> MeatPopsicle, on ubuntu?
<MeatPopsicle> yeaah
<apocalypt> Psinetic: look for secure.ssl
<MeatPopsicle> yeah*
<robtechfan> yea i no eth works without problems
<Psinetic> apocalypt, nothing came up
<flourish> hello all, my server hangs tomorrow and here is the message: http://paste.pchowtos.co.uk/?id=2178&key=220804be06114
<flourish> sorry, in the morning
<bdfoster> MeatPopsicle, right click on the network manager, select edit connections, and delete the ones you dont like
<chinni> robtechfan: type this into your browser: http://74.125.53.100/ -- does google come up?
<MeatPopsicle> bdfoster: i did but some of them aren't listed in there
<jove> does anyone know what application to burn mp3 files into Audio (WAV) for CD ?
<robtechfan> keeps loading and loading
<chinni> robtechfan: if it does, that means that your dns isn't working. if it doesn't then you have connection issues (check the router's configuration)
<apocalypt> Psinetic: maybe there is a bug in your firefox or as i told u before u are working on a system where outgoing ports like 443 (ssl) are blocked
<apocalypt> Psinetic: did u try another browser?
<Ademan> Supermatt1000: you need to extract it first
<Psinetic> yes i've tried another browser
<robtechfan> ok say its dns how do i fix?
<chinni> robtechfan: there is usually some type of diagnostics tool in your router's config
<Psinetic> well i really don't know what other browsers are available on ubuntu
<Supermatt1000> ademan i got it getdeb.net made a installer for it and now it works
<Gryph> apocalypt  Thanks again if the reverse vnc don't work i might be able to get reverse ssh to work
<slax> 2
<Supermatt1000> Ademan thanks for the help
<chinni> robtechfan: so you can access google via: http://74.125.53.100 ?
<robtechfan> yes!! lol so its DNS
<robtechfan> ??
<jmccaffrey1> What is the easiest way to list all the options for a package from the command line? (with x11, without x11, with perl etc...)
<bdfoster> MeatPopsicle, then you should be good.
<chinni> Gryph: reverse ssh doesn't work all the time (i remember some admin mucked w/ openvpn once to disallow that at my old job)
<Gryph> hmm
<bdfoster> if they are still showing up when you are searching for networks, then delete them from your device
<apocalypt> Psinetic: try opera maybe
<Psinetic> apocalypt, ok, let me try a proxy first
<Gryph> if push came to shove i can get the password to open the ports, but where is the fun in that?
<chinni> robtechfan: ok, i don't know how to change it graphically -- but basically you need to (as root) change the file: /etc/resolv.conf to have your isp's dns server, or your router's ip listed (I use this dns server: 4.2.2.2)
<chinni> robtechfan: via Terminal, you can do: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<chinni> robtechfan: change the line that says "nameserver" to->   nameserver 4.2.2.2
<chinni> robtechfan: then restart networking-> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<robtechfan> hahaha wicked works Thank you so much
<Psinetic> apocalypt, someone told me i had kernel issues a while back, would that cause this too?
<chinni> robtechfan: sure, np -- stick around and see if you can help someone ;)
<Gryph> .
<chinni> work on building that karma :)
<apocalypt> Psinetic: maybe. is java active in firefox?
<robtechfan> yep will do
<Psinetic> apocalypt, yes java is active, i'm on facebook constantly XD
<ranjan> how to put system on sleep and in hibernet by using command line
<apocalypt> Psinetic: on facebook is there also a https page for login?
<Psinetic> i don't know let me check
<ranjan> how to put system on sleep and in hibernet by using command line in ubuntu 9.10
<Psinetic> apocalypt, oddly enough the page loaded in opera
<apocalypt> Psinetic: it works in opera?
<Psinetic> yes
<erry>  /part
<erry> ugh
<apocalypt> Psinetic: your firefox is the problem. deinstall it and delete your profile. make a fresh install of firefox
<robtechfan> psinetic: do this sudo apt-get autoremove icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<Psinetic> could you give me the code for that?
<Psinetic> oh haha
<apocalypt> robtechfan: maybe u help him ? i have to go
<robtechfan> (icedtea-gcjwebplugin is a little web browser plugin to execute Java applets. It is targeted for Mozilla and compatible browsers that support the NPAPI. It seems that this has some compatibility issue with Firefox 3
<Psinetic> will this kill all my plugins too?
<Psinetic> i had a lot
<robtechfan> no just gcjweb
<Psinetic> robtechfan, http://pastebin.com/d57ff5829
<ndowens> So how compatabile is debian and ubuntu
<ndowens> software
<Tina-> i'm new to ubuntu and wonder where to put rc scripts,it seems buntu dont use rc-update like in gentoo
<Tina-> so how i set wicd at default runlevel?
<arooni-mobile___> on boot i'm seeing: "one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: /home: waiting for UUID-099bac250-blah Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<burris> what's the "alternate" distribution?  is that the no-gui one?
<Tina-> i got tired of nm-applet and network mananger as it always ask for my passwd , i want my connection up b4 i login
<Rajasun> ndowens: some are, some aren't...afair diff libc6 versions
<ndowens> ah ok thanks
<Psinetic> any ideas on what that error is at the end there robtechfan ?
<Tina-> !rc
<student> I'm student13
<Tina-> uh ubuntu not uses openrc ?
<Tina-> !openrc
<NigelS> hey guys!
<neriko> How do I get rid of an installed program? My friend downloaded MythTV, and now it apparently has it's own user access!
<NigelS> Just wondering if someone could give me a hand for a sec..
<Tina-> there has to be something like it cause i can do /etc/init.d/wicd start so where is the list of init.d scripts??
<NigelS> my little son has done something to the desktop and now i cant locate the progams bar at the top of the screen.. it disppeared! can someone help please?
<tarelerulz> Has anyone used a ipod touch with Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Tina-> tarelerulz: my touch fell in the toilet :o
<virtuald> !panels nigels
<virtuald> !panels |nigels
<ubottu> nigels: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Tina-> !init.d
<NigelS> virtual --> err where do i do this?
<Tina-> :( cmon anyone tell me please
<Psinetic> well i guess both the guys who were helping me left..anyone else?
<bdfoster> on remote desktop, what port should i forward to my computer on my router
<bdfoster> ?
<bdfoster> for 9.10
<powertool08> Neriko: sudo apt-get --purge remove <mythtv pkg>
<shelbywill> hello all. have set up lvm2 on two spare disks i use for kvm, however, the logical volumes are not active at boot time. ideas?
<Neriko> Thanks powertool
<Tina-> bdfoster: 5900
<bdfoster> Tina-, thanks
<NigelS> guys.. i'm in gui, i dont know how to bring a terminal up??
<NigelS> cause that panel where i usually get to has disappeared! :(
<Tina-> alt+f2 , type gnome-terminal NigelS
<box> hey, how do i reinstall the fast-user-switch applet on karmic?
<Neriko> How do I remove a user in Terminal?
<NigelS> oh ok
<NigelS> one sec
<Tina-> userdel Neriko
<Neriko> Thanks Tina
<shelbywill> can someone assist me with activating a lvm2 volume?
<Psinetic> i STILL can't login to amazon with firefox browser >_>
<Neriko> Can I force a logout?
<powertool08> Neriko: You can open a terminal, use su <user to logoff> to become the user, then logout
<Tina-> Neriko: not a clean way but killall -9 -u user will do
<NigelS> Tina -- thank you!
<NigelS> ubottu -- thank you even more.. you guys on here rock fellas! :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neriko> Thank you.
<mayura> hey guys, does ubuntu have a "driver" or drivers for media keys on certain laptops?
<arooni-mobile___> on boot i'm seeing: "one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: /home: waiting for UUID-099bac250-blah Press ESC to enter a recovery shell";  in recovery shell i see " General error mounting filesystems"; sudo fsck yields => /dev/md0; recovering journal, /dev/md0: clean, 38,122 files, 22/488 blocks, fsck.ext3: unable to resolve "uuid=099"
<Neriko> Okay, 1 last question: How do I change the password of another account without logging off?
<powertool08> Neriko: passwd <user>
<Neriko> Thank you very much
<powertool08> np
<Tina-> i installed wicd , how i let it start during boot?
<shelbywill> I have set up logical volumes on two spare disks I  use for kvm, however, the logical volumes are not active at boot time. any ideas?
<khensthoth> Tina-: It should already do that, does it not?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm trying to get my xbox360 controller to work in ubuntu. How would I go about doing this?
<bdfoster> SpaceGhostC2C, google is your friend
<NigelS> Guys, is it worthwhile upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Tina-> khensthoth: oh oke , i did not reboot , just wondered if i had to mut it somewhere
<Tina-> *put
<Ziggyzxxyl> My printer won't share!.. under printer properties it says "shared" is ticked, but next to it it says "Not published, see server settings".... I can't find server settings - where is it?
<bdfoster> SpaceGhostC2C, there are many tutorials for doing just that on the interwebs
<khensthoth> Tina-: As far as I know, you don't need to. It's already configured that way. If it doesn't start, put an entry in Startup Applications.
<lightbricko> How can I easily mount a specific folder from another ext3 file system onto a folder on my desktop permanently?
<shredder12> hello everyone, I am unable to publish my key on ubuntu server I am using this command "gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key>" and it gives some http post 22 error.. have a look here for details..http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d280d9340
<powertool08> lightbricko: I think you have to add an entry in your /etc/fstab file.
<Tina-> khensthoth: ty, well i'm not used to ubuntu yet , i'm a gentooer ;) but a source based distro bit heavy for an eeepc ;) so i run the netbookremix 9.10 on it
<lightbricko> powertool08: ok thx. I'll see if I can find an application that does it for me.
<SpaceGhostC2C> bdfoster, that's awesome, would you point me towards one?
<shelbywill> anyone can help with lvm?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience | shelbywill
<ubottu> shelbywill: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Tina-> only issue i have is that java often not works and then reinstall makes it works again ,is this a know issue?
<Psinetic> I've narrowed down my problem with firefox. it's having a problem downloading ssl IMAGES on https websites
<Psinetic> or some sort of protocol that has something to do with it
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm trying to get my xbox 360 controller to work in ubuntu.
<khensthoth> Tina-: Not that I know of. Which java package have you got installed?
<Psinetic> anyone have any idea how ti fix this?
<Ziggyzxxyl> My printer won't share!.. under printer properties it says "shared" is ticked, but next to it it says "Not published, see server settings".... I can't find server settings - where is it?
<powertool08> SpaceGhostC2C: http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63576, let the guy in the last post know :)
<Tina-> khensthoth: sun-java6jre sun-java6-plugin and the bin and common package
<frogzoo> Ziggyzxxyl: point your web browser to the cups port - 631?
<Rajasun> Tina: type java -version
<Tina-> java version "1.6.0_15"
<Psinetic> i'm having a serious problem with this program, just tried to remove it and go this:  * Stopping mobicip filtering service daemon mobicip_service             [fail]
<strayhyena> hello
<MASARUwota> hi
 * Tina- wonders why 1.6.0_17 i snot in tree yet
<Neriko> Alright, this is annoying. I've logged in as Mythtv, clicked logout, it's logged me out, but when I type deluser mythtv it keeps telling me it's still logged in!
<strayhyena> does anyone know how to add custom sounds to ubuntu? I see that I can do a theme in /usr/share/sounds but I'm wondering if there's other possible sounds to add, like sounds for minimizing and stuff
<Bdfoster89> SpaceGhostC2C: sry stepped away for a sec. try suggestion above, I can tell you my ps3 controller is hooked up to my box via bluetooth
<Rajasun> Tina: hmm that is the official version in karmic. I have 1.6.0_16 from Jaunty's install. No issues with it.
<powertool08> Neriko: try ps aux | grep mythtv, kill any running processes and try again. Does mythtv have a service which needs to be stopped first?
<powertool08> Neriko: *any running processes under the mythtv user
<strayhyena> why does ubuntu 9.10 have so many customization features removed?
<Tina-> so Jaunty , is the latest? can i just edit the sourceslist and replace karmic with jaunty?
<Neriko> Checking now
<Bdfoster89> Tina-: karmic is latest
<Tina-> oh ic
<Rajasun> strayhyena: if u r talking about e.g. being able to customize gdm, that wasn't a Ubuntu decision but upstream GNOME's
<bdfoster_iPhone> m
<root_> where are default things installed on ubuntu
<root_> from the repo's
<Rajasun> Tina: Karmic is. Just strange that karmic carries 1.6.0_15 while I already have 1.6.0_16 from Jaunty
<Tina-> root_: in a terminal wheris appname will show you ;)
<root_> k ill try that
<powertool08> Neriko: If that doesn't work, try this 'sudo pkill -KILL -u username'
<Tina-> whereis*
<Ziggyzxxyl> I went through the CUPS browser set up and set the printer to sharing, and it still says "not shared"
<Bdfoster89> update?
<Ziggyzxxyl> frogzoo:  I went through the CUPS browser set up and set the printer to sharing, and it still says "not shared"
 * Tina- cant type well as she has rsi :'(
<root_> I tryd to cd into the folder Tina- and it tells me its not a directory
<root_> where is the game folder then
<Moumtam> slt
<Rajasun> Neriko: try kill -2 <PID> or kill -15 <PID> instead, don't use kill -9 <PID> if possible
<Neriko> None of those are working...still telling me user is logged in
<strayhyena> what's a good program to convert sounds to ogg?
<indus> strayhyena: sound recorder?
<powertool08> Neriko: You could try lsof | grep mythtv and close anything the user has open.
<strayhyena> indus, not record, but like I have an mp3 i'd like to be ogg
<indus> strayhyena: it does that
<Scorch2> Hi all
<strayhyena> oh
<Neriko> Powertool, here's what your previous grep lists http://paste.ubuntu.com/337128/
<indus> strayhyena: no sorry,
<indus> strayhyena: try rhythmbox
<Psinetic> i just love it how both the guys who were helping me just up and randomly bounced on me. thanks alot guys >_>
<powertool08> strayhyena: mencoder is decent but I think its command line only. Also, converting from mp3 to ogg will cause your files to lose some quality if you aren't aware.
<Scorch2> Anyone know how to fix the ERROR: Failed to Fork PTY? Right now I feel like patty has forked me
<indus> Psinetic: what is the problem
<Rajasun> strayhyena: soundconverter, soundkonverter, gnusound
<strayhyena> hmm,... flac meat
<shelbywill> anyone can help with lvm?
<Psinetic> firefox is being retarded. i can't login to amazon it just idles there, and it has something to do with https and images
<Psinetic> i have no idea what it is, or why
<indus> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<powertool08> Neriko: Is mythbackend a package? If so, try removing it first.
<thrope> if i force a fsck by touch /forcefsck and reboot - where can I find the logs of the fsck that happened?
<indus> !info soundripper
<ubottu> Package soundripper does not exist in karmic
<indus> strayhyena: ya soundconverter will do it
<Scorch2> Hello! I'd like some help clearing an error in Jaunty, please
<Neriko> Couldn't find package
<indus> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 107 kB, installed size 916 kB
<Neriko> New paste powertool http://paste.ubuntu.com/337131/
<powertool08> Neriko: Try sudo apt-get remove myth <tab> and see if it lists anything, if so, remove these.
<strayhyena> indus, thanks, I was just wondering what everyone else uses
<box> hey, how do i reinstall the fast-user-switch applet on karmic?
<indus> box right click on panel>add to panel and add it user switch applet
<bdfoster> !info remote desktop
<ubottu> 'desktop' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<box> indus, no i mean i uninstalled it
<box> indus removed it via apt
<indus> box hmm
<rashed2020> Is there a linux implemenation of ole32.dll? Something like lib32ole.so or whatever it may be called.
<indus> box then add it again from apt ?
<box> indus, can't find it in the repo
<Neriko> Hooray!
<Neriko> Thanks Powertool
<Scorch2> Will anyone help?
<powertool08> Neriko: np
<maxagaz> if my printer/scanner is only plugged via ethernet cable, can I still use the scanner ?
<maxagaz> i mean, plugged to a switch
<strayhyena> is there any decent firewalls for ubuntu that uses a gui?
<powertool08> box: The pkg name is  'fast-user-switch-applet' according to my apt.
<sleepy_cat> javascript
<Rajasun> strayhyena: gufw, firestarter
<bdfoster> !info remote-desktop
<ubottu> Package remote-desktop does not exist in karmic
<indus> !info fusa
<ubottu> Package fusa does not exist in karmic
<Scorch2> OK. I'll just post it on the forum - again. Someone should answer me in a week or so
<powertool08> bdfoster: Maybe its vino? Not sure if it changed in karmic.
<drazet> exit
<strayhyena> Rajasun, is firestarter outdated?
<bdfoster> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 165 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<bdfoster> there it is
<Rajasun> strayhyena: no
<bdfoster> powertool08, thanks
 * powertool08 prefers x11vnc
<Rajasun> strayhyena: u can try Ubuntu's own if u want i.e. gufw
<powertool08> bdfoster: you're welcome
<bdfoster> powertool08, i might have to try that
<student__> ;p
<Rajasun> strayhyena: a total no brainer to setup this gufw
<student> Hello???
<bdfoster> student, yes?
<strayhyena> Rajasun, i just read somewhere that firestarter is dead but I see that the manual was updated November 26 2009, so i'll install that
<powertool08> bdfoster: I like it because I can start it anytime and connect to the currently running session instead of a new session.
<student_> nevermind we're just a binch of noobs
<student_> *bunch
<arooni-mobile___> on boot i'm seeing: "one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: /home: waiting for /dev/md1;  when i run sudo fsck i see: "when i run sudo fsck i see "fsck.ext3: invalid argument while trying to open /dev/md1; the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. if the device is valid and it really contains a ext2 filesystem (and not swap and ufs or somewhere else), th
<arooni-mobile___> en the superblock is corrupt and you might try running e2fsck with an laternate superlbock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>"
<czarna> mam pytaanie
<czarna> xD
<powertool08> student_: Are we schizophrenic too?
<bdfoster> powertool08, will that interface with vino?
<Rajasun> stayhyena: that project can't be dead even if it is, most of the features needed are already in...u want an easy GUI frontend to iptables, firestarter and gufw are your choices
<bdfoster> student_ do you have a question?
<powertool08> bdfoster: It replaces it. Both programs run on the vnc protocol.
<indus> box searching :)
<bdfoster> powertool08, what im saying is the other computer that is trying to connect may have either vino or x11vnc
<Rajasun> strayhyena: of course u can always install fwbuilder that is u know what u r doing
<Tina-> anyone knows how i can port my netbook sound (ubuntu) to my desktop (gentoo) , i use xbnmc upnp to share files across the two now and synergy to share inputdevices i want sound  shared too
<box> $ aptitude search fast-user-switch-applet
<box> $
<powertool08> bdfoster: The client can run any vnc client. I've connected with realvnc, tightvnc, and xvncviewer.
<bdfoster> gotcha
<bdfoster> powertool08, thanks again
<strayhyena> is there such thing as a mass downloader? i want something that will open links and download/open links within those links, and just keep going
<powertool08> bdfoster: np
<khensthoth> Tina-: You mean you want your netbook sound to play through your desktop speaker? That kind of stuff?
<gburton> hi
<Tina-> khensthoth: yes
<bdfoster> now if i could get my f12 vm working, i would be in business
<bdfoster> lol
<indus> box sudo apt-get install fast-user-switch-applet
<powertool08> strayhyena: I think wget can do it but I don't know the specific command.
<gburton> has all the malarchy about 9.10 subsided yet? update manager keeps pushing the update from 9.04 -> 9.10
<Rajasun> strayhyena: apt-cache show httrack...u can download an entire website if u want
<khensthoth> Tina-: PulseAudio can do this, so your Gentoo desktop would have to have PulseAudio too. Instructions here: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/582-stream-music-wirelessely-using-pulseaudio-server-device-chooser
<Tina-> ty khensthoth
<Tina-> khensthoth: i tried NAS(audio) but i could not figure that out
<box> indus, i'm on karmic, and it says the fast-user-switch-applet has been obsoleted by gdm
<indus> box hmm
<indus> ok
<khensthoth> box: The functionality has been superceded by Indicator Session Applet
<Rajasun> box: what does dpkg-query -W gdm shows then?
<dobblego> how do I remove old entries from the grub boot list?
<khensthoth> box: Indicator Applet Session.
<maco> dobblego: uninstall the corresponding linux-image- package
<pretender> i have deleted ubuntu and want to restore windows 7 boot error grub no such partition how do i get windows 7 to boot like t did before ubuntu was installed
<maco> pretender: install the windows boot loader from your windows disk
<aguirreracing> hello
<dobblego> maco, can I list those installed in grub somehow?
<hyperstream> ive just installed ubuntu 32bit along side ubuntu 64bit, when i try to boot the 64bit i get: error: You need to load the kernel first  <-- alot of people on forums are saying to install grub, and ditch grub2 ?
<maco> dobblego: "dpkg -l linux-image*" then i'd recommend uninstalling all but the 2 newest
<dobblego> maco, great thanks
<Rajasun> I doubt indicator-applet-session has superseded the fast-user-switch-applet, do an apt-cache show indicator-applet-session or a faster way is to right click on the applet and u'll see what it is for
<dobblego> maco, I have installed two ubuntus next to each other; I want to get rid of the old one, so why would it be listed by dpkg?
<maco> dobblego: ahh i thought you just wanted to get rid of old kernels
<dobblego> maco, no, get rid of the grub entry for the old version
<strayhyena> Rajasun, httrack is exactly what I was looking for, thanks :)
<maco> dobblego: in that case, you can format the partition the one you dont want is on and then if you use a menu.lst youd just delete the stuff at the end that points to the other partition
<maco> dobblego: though i dont know *which* of your installs grub is currently looking at
<dobblego> maco, that's the thing; I cannot see a menu.lst with this latest ubuntu version
<Rajasun> strayhyena: np
<dobblego> # ls /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dobblego> ls: cannot access /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<maco> dobblego: ok so grub2 then? /etc/grub/grub.cfg (and the other files in there are what determine its contents)
<maco> dobblego: edit those other files then run "sudo update-grub" and a new grub.cfg will be generated
<dobblego> maco, I think you mean /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Rajasun> dobblego; You can have outdated kernels and related uninstalled to free up disk space by issuing e.g. sudo aptitude --purge remove linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.31-14-generic linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic
<K|nG> dobblego: you need to do cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rajasun> dobblego: then type dpkg --get-selections > /home/yourusername/dpkg-get-selections-master.txt, open the file, find anything more to do with "linux" not removed with the earlier aptitude command, make a list of them use aptitude to purge them all. But BECAREFUL, do NOT remove/purge anythi package pertaining to your current running kernel. If you aren't sure what kernel version you are running at the moment, do type e.g. uname -rsa.
<maco> dobblego: yes that
<dobblego> K|nG, there is no such file
<maco> Rajasun: youre not paying attention
<K|nG> dobblego mabey need to install that
<dobblego> maco, great thanks, I shall fiddle
<K|nG> ;)
<maco> Rajasun: dobblego has ubuntu installed on two partitions and wants to get rid of the one on the other partition
<Rajasun> maco: ahh oopsie
<K|nG> maco: questrion can i install a Ubuntu in a other partition and do not format it just install ?
<maco> K|nG: yes, if you do that the /home will be saved
<K|nG> Ahh mabey ill install 2 Systems cus my family do not know how to use UBUNTU :S soo i need to take 2 OS :S
<indus> K|nG: NO you cannot without formatting the /
<K|nG> :S :S:S
<maco> indus: yes you can
<indus> maco: it doesnt install properly if you dont select F for /
<K|nG> Ohh That's nice ill try to do it :D
<maco> indus: if you go to manual partitioning mode you can choose to use the same partition as before and itll save your /home
<indus> maco: the home may be left sure but not the /
<bening> can hardy be installed with gparted 0.4.2
<bening> can hardy be installed with gparted 0.4.2?
<maco> indus: right itll wipe out everything except /home, but /home isnt its own partition, just a directory
<maco> indus: so you can save /home without needing to figure out how to make a separate /home partition. ive used it for upgrades at installfests a bunch
<hyperstream> how can i restart gnome/x ?
<indus> maco: you mean when /home is not a separate [partition?
<maco> indus: yes
<indus> maco: how
<K|nG> maco: example to install or Enable putty need a Internet connect or not just do in command promp sudo apt-get install putty
<K|nG> ?
<indus> maco: with manual install?
<anli_> seems that I have problems pressing buttons in ubuntu
<maco> indus: if home is not a separate partition and you choose to use the same / partition again with the same filesystem but not formatting it, itll delete everything *except* home so that you can keep your data
<maco> K|nG: ubuntu includes an ssh client
<K|nG> Ahh Nice :)
<maco> indus: of course with manual partitioning. thats the only way you get the option to not format
<K|nG> New Ubuntu version request a 4 GB space to have free :A
<K|nG> do you mean it is Enought ?
<Rishab_> hello every one
<MASARUwota> hello Rishab_
<Rishab_> am getting error while installing through repo " E: plone3-site: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10 "
<maco> Rishab_: at least that....id go for more if youre gonna have your own user data and install more software. 10GB at least
<Ziggyzxxyl> My printer won't share!.. under printer properties it says "shared" is ticked, but next to it it says "Not published, see server settings".... I went to CUPS control panel in browser and set sharing there too and it still won't share.
<indus> maco: bah iam confused
<anli_> When I press "Install updates" in the "update manager", nothing happends, because the keystroke is not consumed by the application or something
<maco> indus: why? perhaps you're still thinking of how it was 3 years ago?
<anli_> Its a very nice looking button though
<indus> maco: ok i assume /home is not separate but created during manual
<maco> indus: no
<indus> maco: i mean automatic
<indus> maco: or in manual i didnt specify /home separate
<hyperstream> is it possible anyone to restart x/gnome?
<Rishab_> maco ??
<maco> indus: if you did a normal install where everything is in one partition (plus swap) and then you want to do a clean install later
<indus> maco: yes ok continue ...
<maco> indus: when you do that clean install later, you choose manual partitioning. then you choose the same partition, keep the same "use as:" filesystem, set it to still be / and set it to DONT format
<hyperstream> CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE doesnt work ?
<maco> indus: then itll install into the same partition but retain the /home directory's contents so you dont lose data
<indus> maco: hmm strange , i have found that install fails with the K option for /
<maco> indus: K?
<indus> maco: tried it 2 3 times and failed so
<indus> maco: K is keep
<maco> indus: ive done this on hardy, intrepid, and karmic
<hyperstream> please guys, i cannot just reboot- i have no bootloader
<indus> maco: F format K keep
<maco> hyperstream: you can enable ctrl alt bksp in the keyboard setting
<indus> hyperstream: press ALT -Sysrq-L
<indus> hyperstream: press ALT -Sysrq-K\
<indus> SORRY
<indus> hyperstream: press ALT -Sysrq-K
<maco> hyperstream: or go to a tty ctrl+alt+f1, login, and type "sudo service gdm restart"
<maco> hyperstream: alt+sysrq+k may not be the best idea right now if you cant reboot
<hyperstream> maco, thanks the keyboard shortcuts dont work
<maco> hyperstream: because it can hang some systems
<indus> maco: does it install / cleanly WITHOUT format? seems like dirty
<hyperstream> ahh
<maco> indus: i dont know. i just know that it works and any files that are part of a default install should be overwritten by the package installation process
<Leoneof`> hi...how to handle two wireless wlan0 and wlan1? i need gui software for wireless
<hyperstream> maco: when i try to install my bootloader to my external HDD(the one im on) it says  /dev/sdd does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. <-- just uninstalled grub2 and installed grub
<Rajasun> hyperstream: not since 9.04, but u can reenable it though. From the 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade notes -> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace shortcut can now be done easily from the desktop. Enabling Ctrl-Alt-Backspace for Ubuntu    *      Select "System"->"Preferences"->"Keyboard"    *      Select the "Layouts" tab and click on the "Layout Options" button.  * Select "Key sequence to kill the X server" and enable "Control + Alt + Backspace".
<maco> hyperstream: no idea
<indus> maco: hmm ok, but i remember in dapper it failed for me
<hyperstream> thanks Rajasun
<maco> indus: it wasnt supported in dapper
<Rajasun> hyperstream: np
<hyperstream> has anyone heard of the issue that i just asked maco  about ?
<maco> indus: this is as of hardy...*maybe* gutsy
<indus> maco: hmm
<indus> ok thanks
<hyperstream> oo wow, i got it i think guys, had to add --recheck to the grub-install
<indus> Rajasun: nice tip to enable the key combo, refreshingly different from the crappy dont zap option most answer
<Rajasun> indus: not my discovery. it was from the 9.04 to 9.10 Upgrade Notes
<indus> i heard it from you so good
<maco> indus: dontzap is gone in 9.10
<indus> hyperstream: hmm recheck?
<maco> indus: at least, i think it is
<hyperstream> indus, grub-install --recheck /dev/sdd
<indus> hyperstream: ok good it works for you
<Rajasun> dontzap is gone and change is documented in the Upgrade Notes
<indus> is there any room for processors and motherboards?
<pretender> maco:  tried bootrec etc still not booting just displaying the grub message
<anli_> Is the operatino of click buttons failing in ubuntu nowadays? the only change their visual appearance, but nothing is happening when pressing them :)
<kraut> moin
<ordynator12> Salut
<hyperstream> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 <-- would you say fd0 is floopdisk?
<Leoneof> i've wlan0 for home network, and wlan1 for external network, i want GUI software to handle both of wireless, Network-Manager is not work for me, and wicd is for one wlan , any help?
<Leoneof> hello?
<arooni-mobile> anyone famialir with linux raid0 on ubuntu?  my home partition (/dev/md1) isnt be found, and and blkid doesnt list it at all...  this is ironic considering the root partition (/dev/md0) is on the same drive and i'm able to boot from
<zen> do ubuntu need regular sys clear
<Leoneof> hello?
<Younder> arooni-mobile, raid0 is a bad idea.. You double your chance of failure.
<frogzoo> zen: depends
<zen> frogzoo: mu sys become slow
<indus> hyperstream: yes floppy
<frogzoo> zen: df -h
<hyperstream> how can i unload the floppy
<indus> hyperstream: just blacklist it
<zen> frogzoo: do it in the terminal?
<frogzoo> hyperstream: eject
<khensthoth> pretender: Have you seen the instructions for restoring your Windows 7 bootloader? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<frogzoo> zen: yes
<indus> hyperstream: oh you mean you want to eject it?
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<indus> hi
<hyperstream> nono, its hanging my grub-install cause it cannot read from fd0, but i dont even have a floppy disk, i have blacklisted it, but cannot restart
<zen> frogzoo: i did  , but do it really works
<hyperstream> i need to install grub first before rebooting, modprobe -r floppy gives fatal its inuse
<CHESLYN> anyone i want to restart my 'GDM' , how can i ?
<indus> hyperstream: hmm this was an old issue with the alpha of 9.10 not sure why its still coming
<indus> CHESLYN: service gdm restart
<Younder> hyperstream, sounds like a BIOS problem,
<hyperstream> Younder, oh noes, no way to kill the floppy without rebooting?
<Younder> hyperstream, what does your BIOS menu say about boot sequence
<CHESLYN> indus: yes
<indus> CHESLYN: thats the command i said
<zen> frogzoo: i think  it's too quick i dont know it actully
<hyperstream> Younder, i have floppy removed from boot order/sequence
<asmodeus_> rm -rf /bin/
<arooni-mobile> Younder, i'm sorry did i say raid0 i mean 1 or 10 .. whatever has the same data across two drives... here is my fdisk -l > http://pastebin.com/f13d1666a
<indus> asmodeus_: ?
<CHESLYN> indus: okay thanks ,is that all only that command
<hyperstream> sudo rm -rf /dev/fd0 worked, thanks guys
<indus> hyperstream: hmm bad idea
<indus> hyperstream: nvm
<zen> #ubuntu-cn
<indus> CHESLYN: is the command working?
<arooni-mobile> anyone famialir with linux raid10 on ubuntu?  my home partition (/dev/md1) isnt be found (here is sudo fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/f13d1666a), and and blkid doesnt list it at all...  this is ironic considering the root partition (/dev/md0) is on the same drive and i'm able to boot from
<indus> CHESLYN: in karmic its changed now it seems, used to be sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<CHESLYN> indus: okay thanks i'll try it now
<a2f> hi, just wondering if ubuntu supports make.conf... can't find one
<a2f> oops nm
<sunrider> for some reason ncurses clicking function will not work on this remote server
<UNewb> hello
<sunrider> as in htop, cannot click the `ram` bar to sort by ram, etc
<Leoneof`> anyone good with wireless? >_>
<Orion777> anyone know how I find out my ip address?
<sunrider> do you think not having set locale has anything to do with this?
<sunrider> orion777, ifconfig
<sunrider> leoneof`, what about it
<Orion777> sunrider, and its inet address?
<Ademan> does anyone know how to find what hosts each line in ~/.ssh/known_hosts refers to? i have a key conflict
<Leoneof`> sunrider: i've wlan0 for home network, and wlan1 for external network, i need gui software to handle both wireless, coz wicd is for onle wireless only
<Leoneof`> onle=one*
<UNewb> I'm having some difficulties installing Ubuntu... I burned it to my CD and booted up with it, the first few stages were fine until I got to the Partition...
<portn0k> UNewb: go on
<UNewb> Well I'm running Windows at the moment, and I don't want to lose it so I selected the option to install side-by-side so I could choose at startup which OS to use...
<drellok> Ademan: each line in that file starts with a hostname
<UNewb> It then went on to partition my HDD but that didn't work, it gave me an error after about an hour of what I thought was the process taking place...
<portn0k> UNewb: and the error was ?
<zcat[1]> but windows still boots?
<UNewb> I haven't tried windows, I chose to close the installation and when I did, it booted me instantly to the Ubuntu desktop via the LIVE CD
<UNewb> portn0k : the error : I'm not sure to be honest, I didn't record it, stupidly.
<UNewb> But it said something along the lines of error partitioning drive lol
<portn0k> UNewb: without knowing what went wrong its hard to assist you
<zcat[1]> UNewb:  I'd run gparted (alt-F2 and type 'gksu gparted') and see what it shows now...
<UNewb> Well one thing that's bugging me is that I have two separate HDD's, one has Windows on it and some files, the other I use specifically for my game installations... they're both 500gb, but the second one never appears anywhere, I can't view it from BIOS or choose to partition it or anything.
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: if its not visible in the BIOS then no OS will see it
<Younder> iuse fdisk for partioning
<UNewb> Okay, when I run gparted, it shows 1mb unallocated, and then my main HDD ntfs with 289gb unused.
<portn0k> youd have to set it up with fstab and format it once you got your shit up and running afaik
<portn0k> the second that is.
<sindileb> greetings ubuntu people
<indus> UNewb: yeah you saying you use it for game installations, if the bios cant see it, how exactly did u putgames on it?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | sindileb
<ubottu> sindileb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<UNewb> Well indus, I can only view the drive when I'm on my Windows desktop, it's titled E:<
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: does the drive detect and show ok in the BIOS?
<indus> UNewb: the bios first post screen should list it as a device
<ranjan> can any body over here can tell me in which folder the files use to downlode by default from apt's
<UNewb> My main drive does, but the second one never appears when booting.
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: ok then you need to add a line in /etc/fstab and it will mount at bootup
<zcat[1]> UNewb:  boot into windows and resize it there, then run the ubuntu installer and choose to use the 'free space' .. Windows probably knows ntfs better than ubuntu and may have more luck resizing itself...
<indus> UNewb: after all the cdrom /dvd stuff
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | UNewb
<ubottu> UNewb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<UNewb> It only lists my single device for some reason, even though I use it all of the time from my windows desktop
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: /var/cache/apt/archives
<zcat[1]> UNewb:  in gparted, can you see both driers (drop down box top right IIRC)
<arooni-mobile> anyone famialir with linux raid10 on ubuntu?  my home partition (/dev/md1) isnt be found (here is sudo fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/f13d1666a), and and blkid doesnt list it at all...  this is ironic considering the root partition (/dev/md0) is on the same drive and i'm able to boot from
<zcat[1]> *drives sorry..
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: if you want to clear them out use:sudo apt-get clean
<UNewb> zcat >>> when I use the drop-down, it only shows my main HDD
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: thats not ironic
<UNewb> I can't see the other drive, I never have been able to, not in bios, not in startup, it's weird... but on my windows desktop I clearly have and use it
<UNewb> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zcat[1]> UNewb:  that's pretty weird alright
<ranjan> ActionParsnip :: no i want to bake an back up of that file so that i can use it on other computers
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, why?
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: cool, you can either simply copy the files or use a pretty ui called aptoncd
<Kaboontu> guys this file  tawycw.exe and its modification spread in my ubuntu ntfs hard drive?
<indus> UNewb: fdisk -l might show it
<zcat[1]> UNewb:  it's a sata on the motherboard, or some oddball raid card that needs special drivers to access?
<ranjan> ActionParsnip :: but i dont want to waste any extra cd
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: you don't have to use UUIDs
<UNewb> I plugged them both into the SATA slots on my mobo
<ranjan> ActionParsnip :: for this part
<indus> UNewb: yeah maybe it needs setting in bios to sata controller or raid etc
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: thats cool, just copy them to USB or over LAN
<UNewb> but when I boot I only see the one SATA II setup not the other
<zcat[1]> well that is seriously weird
<UNewb> well when I goto my Bios, I can only choose my main HDD
<Kaboontu> guys this file  tawycw.exe and its modification spread in my ubuntu ntfs hard drive? any tips?
<UNewb> it doesn't show any appearance of my alternative HDD anywhere, as if it doesn't exist
<ranjan> ActionParsnip :: thanks for help
<ActionParsnip> Kaboontu: define "spread"
<Penguins> hello support. I had some sound problems, deleted pulseaudio, made a setup by some "howto". but i didn't manage to make myself a nice sound applet next to a clock. Please share some advice.
<indus> Kaboontu: virus?
<ActionParsnip> Kaboontu: you made a statement, not a question
<indus> Penguins: hello customer :)
<indus> hehe
<Leoneof`> i've wlan0 for home network, and wlan1 for external network, i need gui software to handle both wireless, coz wicd is for onle wireless only
<Kaboontu> ActionParsnip  ok sorry again :) guys when i delete it it comes again indiffrent folders
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, ok but how should i fix now?  i tried editing fstab so there was no uuid and only /dev/id
<Kaboontu> but the same files and its modifications
<ActionParsnip> Kaboontu: boot to live CD and you can mount the partitions, you can then delete the files
<Penguins> indus, a customer? user would fit better i think, he.
<Kaboontu> ActionParsnip i can delete it in diffrent way but they keep poping up
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: i've not used softraid so I'm no help dude.
<ActionParsnip> !raid | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cjadmin> Leoneof`, NetworkManager does not handle more devices?
<indus> Penguins: hello user :)
<ActionParsnip> Kaboontu: tried in live CD?
<Kaboontu> yep
<indus> Kaboontu: yes clean it with clamav
<indus> Kaboontu: is this a wine problem
<Kaboontu> indus clam sees it?
<Leoneof`> cjadmin: Network-manager not work for me, it cant detect networks :|
<Penguins> indus, come on, share some advice, I know you can
<Kaboontu> indus i guess couse its file extension is exe
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: you can define networks in /etc/network/interfaces    you will be able to define both connections there
<indus> Kaboontu: its possible yes use avast linux to clean it
<ActionParsnip> Kaboontu: in linux, extensions don't mean much
<indus> Kaboontu: clamav sucks
<indus> Penguins: ok hi
<Leoneof`> ActionParsnip, what do i write in that file?
<indus> ActionParsnip: wine is capable of infection
<indus> Penguins: what do you need exactly
<Kaboontu> indus avast sees it?
<indus> Kaboontu: should , install it first
<ActionParsnip> indus: unless its an actual windows binary, the .exe doesnt automatically denote a binary
<indus> ActionParsnip: yea sure
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<indus> Kaboontu: do you use wine?
<Kaboontu> ye
<Kaboontu> s
<indus> Kaboontu: ok
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=42296  for WEP
<indus> Kaboontu: just download avast and see if that helps
<Aperculum> my network manager has disabled the wireless on startup but it works fine if I just check the box "Enable wireless"
<ActionParsnip> Kaboontu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Leoneof`> ActionParsnip, thank you, i will try it
<Aperculum> how can I make it remember that I want wireless installed
<Penguins> indus, originallly there was an applet next to clock... that let me do sound. now, when i load ubuntu, that howto gave me a bundle of software for settings, but I don't have a nice little applet next to the clock. i thought i could install something from before 9.10, something that would not require pulseaudio to run.
<AdvoWork> This may be a weird request, but is there any way to get to the bottom of the file straight away, if im using vim as the text editor?
<Aperculum> enabled*
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: makes your system boot faster too as you wont have to run any network managing apps
<indus> Penguins: yes that applet is deprecated , (iam not sure what it means though)
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: any interface you control there will not be managable via any gui tools
<indus> Penguins: thats the problem with removing pulseaudio , you cant really control sound from an applet in karmic
<indus> Penguins: aah ok got the question now
<Leoneof`> ActionParsnip, i noticed that the boot is slow recently
<Rajasun> AdvoWork: ther e r 500+ users in #vim
<indus> Penguins: need volume control applet from older version
<Leoneof`> ActionParsnip, oh i see @_@
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: but once you get the file nice it will be fine
<Penguins> indus, well, let's install some applet from older version. how? (why not? - rhetorical)
<Kaboontu> is it possible to see wine processes not ubuntus?
<indus> AdvoWork: of course , pagedown?
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: wpa is a little trickier but is possible
<indus> Kaboontu: well under system monitor stop wineservices.exe
<Leoneof`> ActionParsnip: i need to restart to use ubuntu , see you later ^_^
<ActionParsnip> have fun
<AdvoWork> indus, sorted, its G, page down would take approx 16 years
<Kaboontu> windows suck...even through wine those sucked viruses comes in
<Ubuntu> Thanks, Wikipedia. 	
<Ubuntu> 	
<Ubuntu> Here's My Donation
<Ubuntu> 	
<Ubuntu> [Hide]
<FloodBot3> Ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntu> [Show]
<asmodeus_>     A person with Ubuntu is open and available to others, affirming of others, does not feel threatened that others are able and good, for he or she has a proper self-assurance that comes from knowing that he or she belongs in a greater whole and is diminished when others are humiliated or diminished, when others are tortured or oppressed.
<asmodeus_> Archbishop Desmond Tutu further explained Ubuntu in 2008:
<asmodeus_>     One of the sayings in our country is Ubuntu - the essence of being human. Ubuntu speaks particularly about the fact that you can't exist as a human being in isolation. It speaks about our interconnectedness. You can't be human all by yourself, and when you have this quality - Ubuntu - you are known for your generosity.
<asmodeus_>     We think of ourselves far too frequently as just individuals, separated from one another, whereas you are connected and what you do affects the whole world. When you do well, it spreads out; it is for the whole of humanity.
<FloodBot3> asmodeus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> AdvoWork: a nice thing is man vimtutor
<indus> AdvoWork: it is nice
<Penguins> what is this "vim"?
<Penguins> (apart from it being a text editor)
<Ubuntu> Linux (commonly pronounced /ˈlɪnʌks/, LI-nuks in English,[5][6] also pronounced /ˈlɪnʊks/, LI-nooks[7]) is a generic term referring to Unix-like computer operating systems based on the Linux kernel. Their development is one of the most prominent examples of free and open source software collaboration;[citation needed] typically all the underlying source code can be used, freely modified, and redistributed, both commercially and non-commercially, by an
<Ubuntu> Linux is predominantly known for its use in servers, although can be installed on a wide variety of computer hardware, ranging from embedded devices, mobile phones and even some watches[8] to supercomputers.[9] Linux distributions, installed on both desktop and laptop computers, have become increasingly commonplace in recent years, partly owing to the popular Ubuntu distribution[10] and the emergence of netbooks.[11]
<ActionParsnip> oh dear
<Ubuntu> The name "Linux" comes from the Linux kernel, originally written in 1991 by Linus Torvalds. The rest of the system usually comprises components such as the Apache HTTP Server, the X Window System, the GNOME and KDE desktop environments, and utilities and libraries from the GNU Project (announced in 1983 by Richard Stallman). Commonly-used applications with desktop Linux systems include the Mozilla Firefox web-browser and the OpenOffice.org office applicatio
<Penguins> the difference from gedit, i.e.
<Rajasun> this is the same asmodeus_ who recommended in main for users to do a rm -rf /bin
<ActionParsnip> looks like they are out today
<Ubuntu> Contents
<Ubuntu> [hide]
<Ubuntu>     * 1 History
<Ubuntu>           o 1.1 Unix
<zortec> is it safe to install 9.10 right over 9.04? I also thought of just doing a system upgrade, what do you suggest?
<Ubuntu>           o 1.2 GNU
<FloodBot3> Ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rajasun> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Ubuntu>           o 1.3 MINIX
<UNewb> well I thought setting up Ubuntu would be easier but this is quite difficult.... I can't figure out how to even partition my drive, and the second drive I can't even view/edit in any way outside of my windows desktop gahh
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: its only hard for you due to ignorance
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: its a new OS after year of windows use
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, what's up friend?
<UNewb> Yeah but Ubuntu is meant to be newb friendly I thought
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: it does its best, its by no means perfect
<indus> UNewb: ubuntu is a newbie too and needs some cooperation from the user :)
<zortec> ActionParsnip: It's nice to see you again.
<Penguins> zortec, nothing is safe these days. especially upgrade from 9.04.
<latka> hell, anyone there to help with NAS drives
<UNewb> Well I can't even install it, I've been trying for hours now
<ActionParsnip> zortec: and you bro
<Penguins> indus, you forgot about me?
<SpaceGhostC2C> UNewb: An operating system is only as smart as its user. In other words, if you can't figure it out, then you'll think it is dumb when in fact it isn't the OS.
<zortec> Penguins: yeah, I have spent the last hour or two reading about ubuntu 9.10 and user experiences from upgrading and doing a clean install
<Younder> Penguins, how many python versions do you have?
<latka> Can anyone point me to some help with configuring a NAS drive ?
<zortec> Penguins: I want to give the upgrade a try, but have ubuntu 9.10 running in virtualbox and have not had any issues and so was going to install karmic right over jaunty
<UNewb> SpaceGhostC2C: So if I introduce you to a language that you can't speak and call you an idiot, you're going to learn how to speak it?
<Penguins> zortec, if you can, just wait for 10.04.
<UNewb> SpaceGhostC2C: Everyone starts somewhere, but installation of an OS shouldn't be so difficult as to require me to know lines of code which I haven't even been inside of the OS to learn yet
<indus> Penguins: hi i don know
<indus> Penguins: i tried to find it for me before and failed
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: everyone starts at the beginning and you will struggle
<Penguins> zortec, if you can, that is. if not, just stop reading, install it any way you want and see how it goes. mine is buggy. but works somewhat.
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: its standard, but as you learn the OS, life gets a LOT easier
<Younder> UNewb, I don't remember it being hard. It just installed and worked..
<indus> UNewb: relax
<zortec> having a strange problem with xchat though... when I hit the tab key it expands the nick out like so: ActionParsnip, instead of a :
<UNewb> indus: I'm relaxed until someone like Spaceghost calls me an idiot.
<Penguins> hello support. I had some sound problems, deleted pulseaudio, made a setup by some "howto". but i didn't manage to make myself a nice sound applet next to a clock. Please share some advice.
<indus> UNewb: so lets see some output from fdisk -l hmm
<Penguins> if anyone knows an option please share
<indus> he did?
<zortec> Penguins: I can wait for 10.04, just wonder if I'm missing out by not running the latest version... like to stay on the edge I guess
<maco> Penguins: afaik, gnome's mixer applet only works with pulseaudio. you can use kde's. it's called kmix
<Penguins> originallly there was an applet next to clock... that let me do sound. now, when i load ubuntu, that howto gave me a bundle of software for settings, but I don't have a nice little applet next to the clock. i thought i could install something from before 9.10, something that would not require pulseaudio to run.
<latka> NAS drive help anyone ?
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C: thats not nice
<UNewb> I'm trying to use Linux because I like the idea behind it, but then I experience people's comments like that and it's putting me off it on top of the difficulty I've experienced
<indus> UNewb: never mind him
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: to get your ntfs partition to mount you need to edit /etc/fstab as this file tells the system how to mount partitions. The system will then find /boot and use the info to boot
<Penguins> zortec, if yours works - than you are not missing out really.
<spin_> latka: what's a problem?
<ActionParsnip> !details | latka
<ubottu> latka: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<indus> ActionParsnip: is his partition visible in fdisk?
<frogzoo1> zortec: 100% recommend you do the upgrade instead, works well
<crazybyte> Hello! I have some issue about booting and installing ubuntu server from an SATA DVD driver. It boots but it says that it cannot find any suitable DVD driver. It sees something but something that is not either IDE or SCSI. I tried to google it but I didn't find any useful idea that would allow me to boot in this configuration. Any wise advice or some pointers how to solve this issue? Thanks
<zortec> Penguins, I do like some of the aesthetic changes such as the icon set
<crazybyte> !
<Younder> zortec, You are.. You will become a expert in debugging faulty installations. If you can pass on that why not wait?
<latka> Spin .. I connected my NAS drive to the router and want to access it on 9.10
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus, I didn't call him stupid, I said that his perceprtion of the operating system is equal to his knowledge of it.
<zortec> frogzoo1: 100% and you recommend that because it worked for you?
<spin_> I use samba to do this
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: can you provide the output of: sudo fdisk -l; mount     use: http://pastebin.com to give the output
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C: aah well the statement you made kinda suggests it, we should avoid such things i feel
<zortec> Younder: If it works in virtualbox, would it be safe to say that I will have no problems with 9.10?
<spin_> latka do u share a folder on nas?
<latka> Spin ... so configure SAMBA and I sould have the options I need ?
<Penguins> zortec, oh, come one, the icon set should be no trouble to customize any way you want. go to gnome-art. all the interface is customizable.
<indus> nvm back to topic
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus, I'll keep an eye out for that. Thanks.
<Younder> zorrolero, no
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: you will need to paste those to the terminal, you can also copy from the terminal
<indus> UNewb: hello can i see the output of a command called fdisk -l
<latka> No the drive was used via USB on Xp ,... now I want it on a shre via the router
<spin_> latka I connect with this smb://NASIP/sharedfolder
<Younder> zorrolero, You are less likely to have a problem with a new installation than with a upgrade
<indus> UNewb: ok u follow ActionParsnip for now,
<Penguins> zortec, no it would not.... vbox is not Your hardware...)) but the OS willl run, that's certain.
<indus> so you dont get confused
<zortec> penguins: yes, but does it not use your hardware when it emulates the os?
<zortec> Penguins: That was my understanding of testing out a linux distro in vbox
 * indus goes to get some apple milk shake
<UNewb> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/da8a8554
<UNewb> Can you see that?
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: sure
<latka> Spin .. I just type the info into the terminal
<UNewb> indus: thanks, sorry I'm trying to keep up with everyone, I appreciate the help
<blue_lines> Hiya all.
<Ademan> if i have a headless server how, ideally, would i set up a vm running using qemu on it?  first i'd expect to run qemu as an unprivileged user, should i make a qemu user or does ubuntu have a user intended for running virtual machines? and then how should i best launch it?
<Penguins> zortec, vbox is a virtual machine. in theory you could make the os insibe the vbox tothnk you are running it in a spacecraft. it's a "virtual machine"/virtual computer.
<spin_> type URL in your file brower
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: if you run: cd /media/66B0F4C0B0F497AF; ls          do you see what you need access to?
<blue_lines> I'm having some issues with Skype - namely, it doesn't seem to be capturing via the mic very well.
<zortec> that is a really annoying bug and I wonder if it's related to 9.10, but in xchat when you press <tab> it expands the name with a "," and so you have to change it to a ":"... very odd
<Penguins> zortec, like you can emulate nintendo on your pc, or emulate sony...
<zortec> actually come to think of it, some of you are using a , instead of a : after the nick
<Flannel> zortec: That's a configuration thing, the nick complete suffix/separator/whatever
<Flannel> zortec: There's nothing wrong with using a comma, it still highlights just as well
<zortec> Flannel: I just changed it, thanks
<UNewb> ActionParsnip: I typed that, it shows what files are on my main hard drive
<spin_> latka have u typed url in filebrowser?
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: ok, the system isnt seeing the drive (and therefore not the partition/s)
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: if you reboot and go into BIOS, do you see 2 drives?
<UNewb> Nope
<UNewb> Never have lol
<Penguins> blue_lines, try increasing the volume in recording. the volume in pulse mixer. the "capture" thing. Aaaand you might have to switch the mic that the system is using.
<zortec> well, from what I read on the ubuntu forums there is like 16% that managed to upgrade without a hitch, another 15% managed to do a clean install, and the rest experienced a few problems or many problems when upgrading to karmic
<spin_> if u want cd in terminal, u must mount samba drive
<zortec> it's not a very clear indicator
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: very strange, you may find this is the issue. If the drive isnt shown in bios it won't be seen by the OS.
<UNewb> I never was bothered to mess with it since I could use it just fine in Windows, but it always annoyed me that it never showed up during boot process nor in Bios
<blue_lines> Penguins, I removed Pulseaudio because all the google results suggested it was responsible for the issues
<spin_> Hey, people does someone use UBR9.10??????
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: ok reboot the system then when you get back round give the output of: dmesg      (it will be a lot but its all useful)
<zortec> and most problems seem to be triggered from hardware issues, not to say I won't run into those problems, but the other reason I wanted to upgrade is that the LTR is not for another 4 months
<ActionParsnip> spin_: many
<Penguins> zortec, i did many installations. working on a laptop. something goes wrong all the time. But I found that in my case it really help, before the install, to unplug everything from the laptop - all usb and network. this way even pulse installed and skype is working.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ru | spin_
<ubottu> spin_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Penguins> zortec, THAT'S JUST MY PC....
<UNewb> Reboot and then type dmesg in terminal?
<zortec> Penguins: I would be doing the upgrade on a desktop
<scunizi> zortec: and in your reading have you noticed a difference in success rates between gnome installs and kde installs? 32 bit vs 64 bit?.. the rate of failure for upgrades and fresh installs has a lot of factors..
<zortec> scunizi: no I didn't take that into account, mainly gnome users were reporting their experiences
<zortec> scunizi: I prefer gnome myself to kde though
<Younder> zortec, well give it a spin, I did and I'm still here..
<UNewb> ActionParsnip: Reboot and then type dmesg in terminal?
<zortec> The only reservation I have about upgrading is I don't want to lose my ultra fast boot time in 9.04
<Penguins> scunizi, there willl be more reports on the gnome installation since it's more popular...
<zortec> apparently the boot time is faster in 9.10... if that is true
<Younder> zortec, If something breaks, you know where to turn ;)
<scunizi> zortec: if you're looking to upgrade and don't have a seperate /home partition then that is the first thing to consider.. create that in your current install and backup /home.. then do a fresh install without formatting /home
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: well, dmesg > ~/out.txt   is useful
<ActionParsnip> UNewb: puts it in a file, easier to copy
<Penguins> zortec, well... i'm just a user, don't listen to me, but here it is: you might loose some of that ultra-fast. depends on your hardware))
<UNewb> ok rebooting now
<Rajasun> zortec: right...depends on the hardware and things like what 3rd party even ppa apps r installed on the system. Dist-upgrading can be a hair raising experience on Ubuntu. Managed to sail through the last few including the most recent Jaunty to Karmic with help of aptitude and some manual interventions e.g. "sudo dpkg --force overwrite -i" but that's just me
<Younder> scunizi, that will create more problems than a update..
<zortec> scunizi: I created a separate /home partition the last time you guys helped me install jaunty
<scunizi> zortec: that's good..
<scunizi> Younder: not sure I follow any reasoning there..
<Penguins> zortec, but you definitely will loose a couple of seconds))) you just will. you'll get em back in 10.04))) COMPLETE IMHO
<zortec> really my question comes down to if I want to go through the whole 20 mins of doing a fresh install or taking my chances with a dist-upgrade
<latka> SPIN .. error = firefox does not know this address as there ism\'t a program associated with "SMB"
<Penguins> zortec you have a separate home, so just go ahead and do it!
<speedmaster> hey guys, wondering if i can get some help re-instating grub2
<erUSUL> !grub2 | speedmaster
<ubottu> speedmaster: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zortec> I'm hesitant because this will be the first dist-upgrade I have done
<scunizi> zortec: if you have the cd burned already fresh install is faster... by the way .. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to the next version..
<spin_> Hey people i use UNR 9.10 on my HP5101(broadcom wifi) but kismet don't want turn my card in monitor mode
<Younder> speedmaster, sounds excesive, what exactly is the problem?
<spin_> how i can solute this trouble
<perlmonkey> hi is anyone aware of any problems presently with Pidgin with regards to MSN? I'm unable to connect to the MSN server getting "protocol not supported" errors
<zortec> scunizi: you can upgrade from the upgrade manager though... correct?
<scunizi> zortec: yes there will be an option there.
<Penguins> originallly there was an applet next to clock... that let me do sound. now, when i load ubuntu, that howto gave me a bundle of software for settings, but I don't have a nice little applet next to the clock. i thought i could install something from before 9.10, something that would not require pulseaudio to run. anyone knows the fix?
<lightbricko> What does it mean to apply a "Label" to a file system on a secondary HDD? Will it get mounted with that name?
<scunizi> zortec: if you want ext4 and grub2 you'll need a fresh install.. if that doesn't matter then the upgrade path may work for you..
<zortec> I know that you don't get to take advantage of ext4 right away and even if you format one of your partitions from ext3 to ext4, it won't be in effect until the next time the file is used
<MASARUwota> lightbricko: yes, you will see the name instead of "sda2" for example. you cannot mount it like that tho.
<UNewb> ActionParsnip: Hello again
<Rajasun> zortec: u can attempt a dist-upgrade but do have a copy of karmic downloaded and burned just in case. Be warned that if u have plenty of 3rd party/not-from-official Ubuntu repo packages installed, u may need to run "sudo dpkg --force overwrite -i" maybe even the need to dive into a few of the preinst, postinst scripts
<Younder> scunizi, well I at least have tonns of stuff installed in addition to the standard distribution and reinstalling it all would take weeks
<Penguins> zortec, 9.10 has lot's of changes - you don't really wanna upgrade i'd say. just don't format home and you shall be fine.
<zortec> unfortunately, I haven't seen any really good reasons to change from GRUB to GRUB2
<king> being root i can,t access network manager
<maco> !u | Rajasun
<ubottu> Rajasun: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<lightbricko> MASARUwota: I see, thanks.
<Rajasun> maco: yeah yeah
<zortec> you also lose the ability to access your linux partitions from windows if you upgrade to GRUB2
<perlmonkey> Pidgin..problems with MSN?
<zortec> why a user needs to access linux partitions in windows? I don't know
<frogzoo> zortec: wwaaat? don't believe it
<scunizi> Younder: well that's a good reason.. however if any of that is from outside the ubuntu repos then you're dealing with the same issues.
<speedmaster> Younder, think i've figured it out that wiki was kind of helpful than the other noob posts in ubuntu forums
<king> Being  root i can't access network manager
<frogzoo> does grub2 support the serial console, hmm?
<speedmaster> Younder: going to try reboot and see if mbr is back
<spin_> people help me with new broadcom wifi card please, i found only STA drivers
<spin_> plz
<zortec> ext4 is great for moving large files and probably supports some other advanced features which I didn't read about too much, but GRUB2 has introduced several problems with editing the menu.lst file
<DrManhattan> I have a system with an intel integrated graphics controller and ubuntu 9.10 gives me a black screen when it loads
<king> plz, somebody help me, being root i can't access network manager
<DrManhattan> I put the thing in fixed mode
<DrManhattan> gave it 256mb ram dedicated to it
<king> i messed with chown
<spin_> king is it runned?
<DrManhattan> nothing seems to make it load
<MASARUwota> king: ? what did you run?
<king> i given chown -hR root /
<scunizi> zortec: that's 'cause in grub2 you don't edit the menu.lst file in /boot/grub .. it's done in a different location now. and menu.lst is dynamically generated.
<king> i given chown -hR root /
<ntemis> hello
<king> now i can't access network manager
<Penguins> zortec, "but GRUB2 has introduced several problems with editing the menu.lst file"  it's just grub.conf or something now. just go and install it already, you'll figure it out and will find out yourself.
<MASARUwota> king: what does that have to do with running network manager? :S
<ntemis> i need some help please
<Younder> DrManhattan, Well if that bothers you in the grub meny over the first entry type e and remove the quiet option and you should get more feedback
<zortec> scunizi: can you point me to any good reasons why to take advantage of ext4 over ext3 or GRUB2 over GRUB3?
<MASARUwota> ntemis: please state your problem
<maco> zortec: its /boot/grub/grub.cfg instead of menu.lst
<zortec> scunizi: my guess is for the average user, they would be perfectly fine with ext3 and the original GRUB
<king> That was a option in administration
<ntemis> when i power on my pc on ubuntu 9.04 says that i must check my hdd for errors
<maco> zortec: ext4 is faster
<andrep> #asterisk
<ntemis> and stays there stuck
<king> And i can't access user and groups
<maco> zortec: and i think grub2 supports booting from lvm
<ntemis> i am now on ubuntu 9.04 live cd
<scunizi> zortec: probably.. I haven't made the jump yet..
<ntemis> and i can access my hdd
<frogzoo> how much faster is ext4 > ext3 ?
<ntemis> is there something i can do to fix this problem?
<king> my error is "you are not allowed to access the sustem confguration"
<MASARUwota> king: so, you made yoru root a normal user? or what
<maco> king: users and groups must be run as a normal user, then you click teh unlock button.  why on earth are you logged into gnome as root?
<maco> MASARUwota: users&groups doesnt work when run with sudo or just plain as root. has to be a normal user who launches it. its a bug
<Rajasun> zortec: to each his own...I'm waiting for btrfs to mature and will ant to switch when it does
<zortec> going to boot into 9.04 and double check that I created a /home partition
<MASARUwota> maco: i see =)
<zortec> do we know what new features to expect in lucid lynx?
<king> i did this command, chown -hR root /
<ntemis> it says my hdd has boot more than 36 times and needs to check it and then is stuck there doing nothing
<king> That's the problem
<maco> king: O_O
<zortec> when it comes to the bootloader and filesystems
<ntemis> boot
<king> Now how to recover my root powers
<ntemis> 36 times booted
<ntemis> and then stucks there
<MASARUwota> ntemis: then it will check it automaticly
<MASARUwota> thats the idea
<MASARUwota> ;/
<maco> king: reinstall's the only way to recover from that, short of manually going through every single one of the thousands of files on your system and setting them to the right user
<Penguins> zortec you can double check that when the installation runs partition manager
<ntemis> but stucks there doing nothing
<andrep> #asterisk
<DrManhattan> how can I get gnome to load up?
<zortec> Penguins: so you can install right over 9.04?
<ntemis> is there a fix?
<zortec> to me that would be risky
<king> Ya, that was my problem, is there any restore option
<Penguins> well you could. but I would do a format. but you could. it works too.
<maco> king: find a listing somewhere online (maybe??) of every single file on the system and what user should own it, then chown them each individually to the right user
<maco> king: thats the only option
<maco> king: except to just reinstall
<scunizi> zortec: Penguins that's what I was suggestion earlier.. install right over 9.04 but *don't* format /home..
<Eddie``> Hello all, i was running NX Server to access my dedi.. it seems to have crashed, and i cannot figure out how to restart it.
<MASARUwota> ntemis: looking for it atm
<bishops> someone tried to update Google Chromium on karmic and is having graphic problems?
<speedmaster> hmm grub still not running
<Penguins> zortec, well you could. but I would do a format. but you could. it works too. and not that risky since installer will delete lots of stuff. but format is better.
<maco> king: you just made it so that no services can write *anywhere* on the disk because they dont run as root
<Younder> maco: that sounds insane..
<king> okay tell, which user belogs to /proc
<blue_lines> Okay, well skype is now recording me, but the sound is really terrible.
<zortec> why don't you want to format /home? I'm not following all the partition information
<maco> king: /proc is virtual. ignore that. /dev and /sys too
<blue_lines> it's static ridden and nearly impossible to understand
<MASARUwota> ntemis: you should try tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 /dev/yourdevice
<maco> king: you wanna go through 300 files in /etc and several thousand in /usr, /lib, /bin.. individually?
<Penguins> zortec cause your application setttings and user files are in /home
<MASARUwota> ntemis: which disables the auto check that ext3 has
<zortec> are my custom themes stored in /home?
<MASARUwota> which i presume you are using?
<Nemie> Hi, I'm having a problem that might not be possible to fix without reinstall, but I'll ask anyway. I installed a virtual Ubuntu server in ESXi and when I was asked about what/how network I wanted to use, I chose wrong. I realised this after the installation was finished and now even I change to the right "network"(NIC) it cannot find network, or the "networkcard", just get lo inside the os. Do you know if this is fixable?
<Penguins> zortec if you don't need to save anything, and have a nice backup, then do a complete format and be happy
<scunizi> zortec: /home is where all your data lives.. mostly everything you create.. if you don't have a backup it'll be lost.. by not formatting /home your data remains intact
<maco> king: itd take you days
<king> tell me some good website.. recover my system
<Eddie``> Hi all, my dedicated server seems to have stopped NX Server from running.. now i can't connect to it using NX Client.   I am in SSH, and have been looking around in forums about how to restart it, but i have had no success.
<Penguins> zortec, i am not sure...
<Penguins> good night guys
<maco> king: i dont know of a website that lists every file and its correct owner. on the theory that anything exists on the internet, it exists. practically, i really doubt it
<maco> king: seriously, just reinstall
<zortec> Penguins: thanks for the help
<andrep> i should join in the channel asterisk. with??
<maco> king: if youre worried about losing /home, dont be worried, you can tell the installer to keep it
<scunizi> Eddie``: are you talking about 2 seperate machines? if so how did one stop the other?
<Penguins> zortec but you can definitely save them in you /home partition just for the move
<Penguins> zortec, "Just Do It"(C)
<Younder> maco, I'd use find . -exec chown whatever {} \;
<king> even i broke that /home dir
<Psinetic> HELP!!! my desktop menu's just disapeared!!! :S Ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<maco> king: home you at least know who the users should be
<Eddie``> scunizi: I was accessing my dedi, and i did something that stopped NX Server unexpectedly
<king> I was mad.. now i'm suffering
<DrManhattan> how do I get 9.10 to boot into safe graphics mode?
<king> ya, i'm the user
<scunizi> Eddie``: what's a dedi?
<maco> king: /home should be root yeah, but /home/king you can do "chown -R king /home/king" other than that...reinstall
<Penguins> Psinetic, right click on the panel will help....
<Eddie``> scunizi: a dedicated server
<Psinetic> there is no panel
<Psinetic> they are gone
<bishops> someone tried to update Google Chromium on karmic and is having graphic problems?
<Penguins> ))))))
<Eddie``> scunizi: running ubuntu desktop 8.x
<maco> king: outside of /home, knowing the proper owner is going to be extremely difficult
<DrManhattan> how do I get 9.10 to boot into safe graphics mode?
<Eddie``> i think
<king> yes
<Penguins> Psinetic, good job.
<maco> Younder: the trouble is not knowing which user to chown it *to* on thousands upon thousands of files
<Psinetic> Penguins, how about not being a jerk and just help >_>
<king> :( ... i'm in trouble now
<verbatim> My USB external hard drive has been working fine ever since I got it, but as of today, it no longer auto-mounts. I can see it in GParted, and i can try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt", and the light will flash but I cannot see it in the menu. Wat do?
<DrManhattan> how do I get 9.10 to boot into safe graphics mode?
<scunizi> Eddie``: still confused .. do you have 2 servers? one ubuntu and one NX (as in linux server, FreeNX server ) what?
<maco> king: you can fix /home easily. the rest is going to require a reinstall
<Younder> maco, so what happed to his groups/permissions?
<indus> DrManhattan: go into recovery console from boot options
<king> well, can i do that through netinstall
<maco> Younder: *all* owners reset to root
<indus> DrManhattan: then edit the xorg file and and use vesa as driver
<Psinetic> so um....what do i need to do to get my menus back on?
<DrManhattan> indus - on the ubuntu cd?
<Younder> maco, sounds like a reinstall.
<maco> king: ive never used a text installer when not partitioning / but its the same backend, so it should work
<Penguins> Psinetic, a little sarcasm, said with a smile does not equal to verbal insults from you. I really mean "good job". I just have to leave now.
<maco> king: just choose to manually partition, use the same partition as /, and choose not to format
<indus> DrManhattan: no
<maco> king: itll then keep your home so you dont lose data
<DrManhattan> ok here's a fun issue - (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<maco> Younder: thats what ive been saying
<indus> Psinetic: log out and login again
<Psinetic> Penguins, sorry, it seemed like you were being rude. i apologize
<scunizi> Eddie``: if you're ssh'd into a server and want to restart the whole thing then sudo /etc/init.d/restart now .. if you only want to restart apache then .. sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<indus> DrManhattan: what are you trying to do?
<king> so, i should not format that right
<maco> king: right
<DrManhattan> indus, im trying to get ubuntu 9.10 x64 to load
<king> :(  /// thank you anyway
<DrManhattan> just booting the cd
<Psinetic> indus, how do i sign out when i can't get to anything that allows me to logout?
<indus> DrManhattan: from live cd? oh ok then press f4 and you will find more options
<king> i need netselet, how to make that
<DrManhattan> ok
<indus> Psinetic: press ctl-alt-del
<Younder> king, netselect?
<indus> Psinetic: or,, press alt-f2 and type xterm
<king> sorry , i was totally confused.. i need netinstall
<Darky> Hi guys, I have the following problem: I want to use Kdevelop on Ubuntu9.10, but there is a really strange problem with the syntax highlighting on c++ code. When I turn off Highlighthing(Tools->Highlighting->None), the code is still colored. But this colors have nothing to do with my schema-settings. So if i turn on highlighting, my configured colors and the "other" colors overlay eachother. In other words, my code is allways sparklin
<Younder> king, the usual ./configure, make, make install?
<bishops> just updated chromium on karmic and im having graphic problems, anyone has an idea of what is happening?
<king> What?
<maco> Younder: what are yout alking about?
<maco> !mini | king
<ubottu> king: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ademan> bishops: pages are rendering with graphical errors? like corrupt images and stuff? me too
<maco> king: thats the disc you need
<Ademan> bishops: sounds like they released a sour update
<bishops> Ademan: yes and when i try to log onto gmail
<Psinetic> what is "ICEauthority"?
<bishops> Ademan: yes I guess.. can one revert to the old one?
<king> maco: is that okay for a good system.
<maco> king: aye
<king> i should not format /
<maco> king: right
<king> if my /home inside /? means?
<Younder> Psinetic, what is google ;)
<Ademan> bishops: a good way might be to disable the PPA for the moment and go back to the "stock" chromium version
<maco> king: yes
<maco> king: if your /home is separate then go ahead and format / if you like
<Psinetic> google's a search engine. ;) so what is ICEauthority? ;)
<bishops> Ademan: ah ok thanks. by the way if I want a really light browser what should I get you think? I'm using a mini notebook.
<king> What will happen i did'nt /, all files replaced by new?
<king> What will happen i did'nt format /, all files replaced by new?
<maco> king: should be, yeah
<maco> king: its supposed to replace anything thats not /home
<king> i afraid of old files, they should not present
<scunizi> bishops: links2 is cli and can be run graphically with links2 -g in a gui.. very lightweight.. strips a lot of the unneccessary stuff
<Ademan> bishops: i used epiphany for a while it was pretty quick, but chromium's kinda where it's at haha
<king> its a raw cd image, how to start install it
<ActionParsnip> king: install bleachbit then :D
<king> well, i saves that image in my desktop
<maco> king: burn it
<SandGorgon> guys.. i'm on Hardy Server. I have a service installed that I want to disable - but NOT uninstall. How do I do that?
<scunizi> SandGorgon: what's the service?
<indus> Psinetic: http://linux.die.net/man/1/iceauth
<indus> Psinetic: did you get the menus back?
<king> is there any option rather than burn, bcoz i cn't do these things in office
<maco> king: can you setup a pxe server to boot from?
<scunizi> king you could put it on a usb stick
<Psinetic> indus, yes i did. i have no idea why they crashed like that. would this iceauth have something to do with my kernel getting all screwed up? still haven't figured out how to fix that
<scunizi> SandGorgon: sudo /etc/init.d/<service> stop
<king> well, tell me how to setup pxe server and hoe to proceed it
<SandGorgon> scunizi, that stops it.. but it will still enable on next restart. how to disable it ?
<Orion777> anyone know how I upgrade my kde version?
<indus> Psinetic: no its somethingto do with authorisations when user logins etc
<ActionParsnip> king: you can use usb
<Psinetic> oh ok
<SandGorgon> !kubuntu > Orion777
<ubottu> Orion777, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> king: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<king> Usb access not allowed in office
<bishops> Ademan: yes I feel Chromium is the best.. what
<bishops> 's wrong with their update!
<ActionParsnip> king: then you are stuck
<Ademan> does ubuntu server come with a user intended for running qemu instances or general virtual machine software?
<maco> king: do you work the nsa?
<king> :(
<maco> king: or fbi?
<DrManhattan> I am downloading the fedora live cd now, if it loads up when ubuntu doesn't, im going to declare you guys pwn3d
<king> :) , not like that
<maco> king: i mean, how did you get it installed in the first place?
<king> my admin did that first installation
<Orion777> sandgorgon, noone is in #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: its just an Ubuntu OS with a PAE enabled kernel and no desktop
<scunizi> SandGorgon: good question.. not sure.. with a gui it'd be under "services" which I'm sure edits a conf file someplace that auto starts stuff.. that I think is what you're looking to edit
<king> he doesn't know these problems
<SandGorgon> scunizi, correct.
<king> i put on my head, and i want to clear this
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: you can install a virtual server like ESX or qemu as you wish from there
<SandGorgon> Orion777, 'sudo apt-get upgrade' should do it
<Younder> DrManhattan, good luck, but I doubt it. Ubuntu run's of the widest range of macines.
<DrManhattan> well it aint running on my usual linux box
<DrManhattan> worked on my laptop well enough
<indus> DrManhattan: please use nick when you address someone
<indus> !who | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<king> maco: well, i told this problem to my admin, he accepted me to use pendrive
<DrManhattan> indus, blow me.
<king> Is there any special conf for pendrive
<citrix> Is there a way to compress file system like when you compress ntfs in windows
<indus> oh crap
<DrManhattan> :))
<king> What should i do?
<maco> king: use the usb-creator
<FireCrotch> king: You can use unetbootin to set up your pendrive to do the install
<indus> iam not sure what you mean
<Orion777> sandgorgon, it didn't install anything
<Ademan> ActionParsnip: certainly, it's just there's a postgres user that postgres runs as, and www-data for web data (i don't remember if apache actually runs as that user or not) but my point is that if ubuntu has a user intended for running qemu or other virtualization software, i'd like to use it
<SandGorgon> scunizi, found it - sysv-rc-conf. quite nice
<king> how to do that?
<king> is that a software?
<Orion777> it said upgraded 0, installed 0
<scunizi> SandGorgon: yep found another.. http://www.ghacks.net/2009/11/04/starting-services-at-boot-in-linux/
<king> can i apt it?
<FireCrotch> king: Yes, both usb-creator and unetbootin are programs. they do the same thing, essentially
<SandGorgon> scunizi, thanks
<scunizi> SandGorgon: the link I gave shows an easier way then editing the conf file.
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: not sure but you can certainly add yourself to groups to get access as well as make groups to then apply to stuff to give you access
<king> is that in ubuntu repo?
<wanted> how to chmod the 2 users from 2 groups at a single time
<king> can i apt it from repo
<wanted> how to chmod the 2 users from 2 groups at a single tim
<FireCrotch> king: if you are using ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10, I *believe* you have usb-creator installed already, but if not, you can just use apt to install either one, yes
<ActionParsnip> wanted: do you mean chown? to give ownership?
<SandGorgon> scunizi, sysv-rc-conf is a cmd-line utility. quite nice
<king> i'm using lts hardy
<ActionParsnip> wanted: chmod dictates the access the 3 groups have (owner, group, all)
<wanted> ActionParsnip: , for a single user we do like this na, sudo chown wanted:wantd test folder, but for 2 or more users
<mefiX> hey guys! how can i get the latest xorg-server with the latest xf86-video-intel under karmic?
<Ademan> ActionParsnip: yeah, i just didn't want to make a 'qemu' user if there was already a 'vmrunner' user or something, you know?
<wanted> actionparsnip: ok i can control using the permissions for group, owner, others, right? i got it
<indus> mefiX: use the ppa
<king> is that progarm avail for hardy?
<FireCrotch> king: Oh, neither unetbootin or usb-creator are in hardy
<ActionParsnip> wanted: you can't do that. You will have to make a group, add the 2 users + root to the group then run: sudo chown wanted:new_group test  then give sufficient access to the group, wanted will be the owner but the users in the group will also have access
<mefiX> indus: ppa?
<scunizi> SandGorgon: also sudo update-rc.d sshd remove as an example.. but it's along the same lines.. :)
<wanted> ActionParsnip: ho, but we cannot give access to the users belongs to 2 groups
<indus> mefiX: yes wait 1 secc
<cheoni> How can I remove programs from my computer?
<king> ya, i can't those programs in hardy repo
<wanted> ok, i got it
<ActionParsnip> wanted: the other groups the users belong to doesnt matter
<FireCrotch> king: you should be able to use the version of unetbootin from here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/
<wanted> actionparsnip: thanks
<indus> mefiX: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> wanted: you are chowning a group to have access to it, wanted is a user and a group (with wanted as its only member) so that only you will have access if the chmod is wanted:wanted
<jerknextdoor> cheoni: sudo apt-get remove programname
<wanted> ActionParsnip: i got the idea, its perfect,
<king> Thankyou :)
<king> Download in progress
<FireCrotch> king: You're welcome :)
<cheoni> jerknextdoor: thanks. I am having a world of problems getting rid of flash player.
<mefiX> indus: thx
<DrManhattan> Lindsay?
<king> download over
<king> whether i have to execute it?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<jerknextdoor> cheoni: ah.  i cant be much help.  im not at my comp, im on my phone trying this irc app out.
<DrManhattan> Holy fucking shit!
<MASARUwota> oh whow
<bazhang> DrManhattan, watch the language
<cheoni> jerknextdoor: irc app on your phone? That is freakin awesome.
<indus> !language
<DrManhattan> bazhang, im watching it - whats the problem?
<bazhang> DrManhattan, no cursing here.
<jerknextdoor> cheoni:  yeah just got my first android phone and its awesome.
<mattik> is there ati restricted drivers for ati xpress 1150?
<Quan-Time_> wow.. full of awesome
<Younder> wanted: say i want several users to have acess to a file but not everyone. I make a group.Add the group to the users grops. Change all files in that directory to belong to that group.
<DrManhattan> bazhang, im taking a while guess here and saying english isnt your primary language
<indus> mattik: not in 9.10
<mattik> indus: thank you. is it coming
<indus> mattik: it will never, AMD has dropped support for older chips in their latest drivers
<mattik> ok
<indus> mattik: tell me more
<indus> mattik: is nt the open radeon drivers working for you?
<mattik> indus: yes. it is default?
<indus> mattik: yes
<mattik> indus: ok. I use it then
<indus> mattik: but many games might not run on it
<scunizi> DrManhattan: despite what might be a late hour for you, others in this channel are from different parts of the world.  This channel is committed to maintaining a family friendly atmosphere.. that means no swearing, foul language, 4 letter words.. etc.. kids come in here for help.. they don't need the exposure..
<frogzoo1> word is a four letter word
<laumonier> owned
<scunizi> allright allright.. it's an acronym
<mefiX> indus: can u tell me the difference between "X Updates" and "xorg-edgers" ppa? I can't find their version numbers for xorg e.g...!?
<indus> mefiX: whatever is written on their page is all i can tell you, xorg edgers iis more bleeding edge
<strayhyena> so that means nobody here can be he-man?
<laeg> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cetanu> that's hot
<strayhyena> b-b-b-b-but cold too
<bazhang> strayhyena, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<strayhyena> i was wondering if there was a way to enable the rest of my FN keys on my keyboard, only some of them are recognized by the keyboard shortcuts tool thing
<speedmaster> Hi guys, still need help with grub2 re-instate after XP wiped mbr http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/337183/ here's what i've done so far to no avail - I am most likely missing something obvious been at it a while now...
<Younder> strayhyena, yes, there is
<cetanu1> lol oh wow i just realised how awesome i am
<cetanu1> firewall... "that's hot" get it? ahaha.
<bazhang> !ot | cetanu1
<cetanu1> what's that do
<cetanu1> oh thanks
<ubottu> cetanu1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FloodBot4> cetanu1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> cetanu1, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cetanu1> yes sir
<king> maco: Are you there?
<king> maco: i'm looking for you
<enrique> hello. I have changed some .desktop files by hand in my ~/.local/shared/applications, what does it take for them to be taken into account by gnome menu?
<speedmaster> any joy on grub2 issue? =D
<MASARUwota> speedmaster: what issue?
<speedmaster> Hi guys, still need help with grub2 re-instate after XP wiped mbr http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/337183/ here's what i've done so far to no avail - I am most likely missing something obvious been at it a while now...
<Charles_Knight> Hi - anyone know if it is possible to access 'the cloud' and 'openzone' via Ubunutu using an 02 3g dongle? I can get the 3g bit to work fine but have no idea what the settings should be to access wifi when I'm out and about (obviously under windows it's done by the 02 connection manager)
<speedmaster> enrique: kill and restart gdm?
<Younder> strayhyena, in .xstartup set xmodmap
<enrique> speedmaster, is that a question? :)
<Younder> strayhyena, I use the -e option
<speedmaster> enrique: also a suggestion =D
<KostyaXu> anyone familiar with xubuntu ?
<enrique> gdm-restart: not supported
<speedmaster> nah
<speedmaster> do /etc/init.d/gdm stop then /etc/inti.d/gdm start
<MASARUwota> KostyaXu: depends on what your problem is :-p
<speedmaster> ignore my typo
<speedmaster> should be /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Younder> strayhyena, ex: xmodmap -e "remove mod4 = F13"; xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Super_L"; xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Super_L". to enable the windows button for example
<nperry> speedmaster: /etc/init.d is old
<KostyaXu> << has xubuntu 9.10.  Installed "Cups Wrapper drivers for extra brother printers"  from synaptic package manager...my brother printer still won't print.
<nperry> sudo service gdm start, is the new! speedmaster
<speedmaster> lol thanks for the update!
<nperry> Well in karmic onwards!
<speedmaster> ahh
<speedmaster> yeah haven't had the need to kill gdm on karmic yet
<speedmaster> hmm, still no joy on my grub2 issue?
<speedmaster> might have to go back to grub
<lightbricko> When mounting another HDD, how do I prevent the icon for the volume to be displayed on the desktop?
<zortec> please tell me there is a way to change that brown color in ubuntu 9.10 on the progress bar...
<KostyaXu> did they make changes to cups printing in 9.10, because my brother extra package isn't working (it worked on 9.04).
<tabgal> has anyone seen this?? http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?26,28362,28706
<tabgal> last night upgrade broke my machine like that
<mado> howdy folks! ... can anyone help me so that i can import my old emails in thunderbird?
<KostyaXu> I wish these pricks would test this shit before they release it !
<speedmaster> oh yeah had that in jaunty as well
<bazhang> KostyaXu, watch the language please
<mado> i tried the ol' "move files and folders"-tactic ... but it doesn't seem to work
<Younder> tabgal, You need the propriatary (but free) NVidea driver
<speedmaster> you probably need to purge nvidia drivers and re install
<enrique> speedmaster, cool it closed desktop :) something less drastic maybe? :)
<tabgal> Younder, nope, not an nvidia card
<tabgal> Younder in fact it's complaining about axis in a keyboard
<nperry> lightbricko: run gconf-editor, nce Gconf is loaded, expand apps > nautilus > desktop. Once you’ve selected desktop, you’ll notice some options on the right-hand side. The options with checkboxes are of interest here. Checking or unchecking these checkboxes shows or hides the relevant desktop icons. You can show and hide desktop icons for computer, home, network, trash, and mounted volumes.
<speedmaster> enrique: did it update your menu's?
<tabgal> Younder, and if I unplug the keyboard the problem stays the same
<KostyaXu> installing drivers is a bastard of a job in linux...
<lightbricko> nperry: Thanks!
<enrique> speedmaster, sure ;)
<nperry> lightbricko: no probs.
<KostyaXu> looks like more googling for answers...ho humm
<piojun> sd
<enrique> but it closed everything too :)
<zortec> have a question about how much space to allocate to ubuntu... right now using a 100gb partition, is that too much?
<speedmaster> enrique: i could of said reboot your machine, but you only needed to restart gdm
<speedmaster> enrique: my bad should of warned you
<piojun> can any one help me.. i have problem burning my desktop-ubuntu.iso.. is there a way to burn the iso fil correctly?
<cetanu1> it should ask u whether to burn the iso or contents, yeh?
<cetanu1> burn the contents
<zortec> piojun, what is the problem? I just burned an iso without any problems
<speedmaster> piojun: what program are you using to burn it?
<enrique> speedmaster, not serious, just that editing the menu with the application does not require to restart gdm, so I wonder if there is a better way to tell the menu "refresh please"
<piojun> the iso i burned is not bootable
<Younder> speedmaster, /etc/init.d/gpm restart?
<nperry> zortec: Depends on how much Documents your going to have
<piojun> i used nero from windows to burn it
<KostyaXu> I installed Ubuntu Studio 9.10 in about 8 gigs.  That's enough...  You need more partition space if you want to video files etc that take lots of space
<zortec> nperry, that is true but just wondering if 100gb is too much space to give to ubuntu
<nperry> Including, apps, music and pictures etc
<nperry> Its plenty!
<bazhang> zortec, not really; you should consider a separate /home partition though
<piojun> burn the contents? intstead of the .iso file?
<bazhang> piojun, no burn the iso
<zortec> on my 100gb right now checking from livecd, I have 83.6gb free
<Rajasun> Ok guys, I have 2 questions. I used to know this but somehow cannot now recall.
<speedmaster> piojun: yea in nero you need to select the iso tab in the burning rom program and open iso file then burn
<Rajasun> 1. How can I tell how many packages I have installed on my Ubuntu box from the commandline?
<Rajasun> 2. How can I find out the total number of packages available for install in each of the "main", "restricted", "universe", "multiverse", "karmic-updates", "karmic-updates", "karmic-backports" and "karmic-security" repos again, from the commandline?
<nperry> zortec: For exmaple my desktop is / has 80gb and /home is on a different hdd with 500gb! Overkill but i've got alot of music
<FloodBot3> Rajasun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Younder> zortec, depends what you do..
<zortec> that is from my linux partition I installed jaunty on
<speedmaster> other wise you are just dumpin the .iso file to a cd
<Younder> zortec, I use about 22 Gb
<zortec> what do you mean by a separate home partition? is there a way to see how my partitions are broken up?
<speedmaster> Hi guys, still need help with grub2 re-instate after XP wiped mbr http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/337183/ here's what i've done so far to no avail - I am most likely missing something obvious been at it a while now...
<zortec> from within the ubuntu livecd that is
<Younder> zortec, If You start recoring videoes etc.. 500 Gb might start to seem skimpy
<bazhang> zortec, sure; if you have a separate home partition, then you can reinstall / and your personal files will not be wiped
<nperry> zortec: Normally its just / but i wanted my /home on a different hard drive. so you just set the mount point
<zortec> ok, the mount point is /home then
<piojun> !seen aperson
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<zortec> but I'm not sure if this is right, it's telling me that 83.6gb are free on the 100gb filesystem
<KostyaXu> zortec,  you can create a seperate partition for video files, (seperate from the ubuntu partition ) audio, etc..and mount it
<zortec> is that for the whole filesystem or just /home?
<piojun> yes i "dumpin" the .iso file to the cd... thats what happend.... how may i resolve this?
<piojun> yes i "dumpin" the .iso file to the cd... thats what happend.... how may i resolve this?
<speedmaster> piojun: yea in nero you need to select the iso tab in the burning rom program and open iso file then burn
<zortec> oh, it looks as though I set up a 1.3gb /home mount point
<bazhang> zortec, that is way too small
<cetanu1> lol
<cetanu1> oh dear
<zortec> bazhang, yeah, that can't be right
<piojun> there are a lot of versions nero has.... :(
<speedmaster> piojun: they all function very similar
<speedmaster> piojun: not on windows so im just guessing from the last iso i burned in windows
<zortec> bazhang, maybe it is 100gb
<piojun> so i need to do is "unpack" the iso file and burn those "unpacked" files?
<bazhang> piojun, no
<bazhang> piojun, are you using windows to burn?
<piojun> yes i use windows to burn
<piojun> nero mostly are in here
<bazhang> isorecorder2 should do piojun
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<addiks> hi, currently i am using ubuntu-one to store my php files i work on. I edit the file in the UbuntuOne-Directory directly. Now ive got the idea of putting an svn repository into my UbuntuOne-folder. Would that be bepossible?
<addiks> wow, what happened?!
<frogzoo1> retardedsplit
<piojun> wow
<frogzoo1> !netsplit
<piojun> by the way i dont know what isorecorder2 is
<Quan-Time_> is there a program / addon which allows nautilius to "resume" copies ? ive had a 13gb file die twice (own fault) and it sucks having to do it all again..
<Quan-Time_> help !
<bazhang> piojun, its a free iso recorder for windows
<zortec> piojun, are you using windows or linux to burn the disc?
<Quan-Time_> addiks: freenode server is having trunk issues.. prolly somewhere along the line they are doing fixes..
<zortec> piojun, if windows I used infrarecorder which worked great
<piojun> i use windows to burn
<SpaceGhostC2C> addiks, why not put a svn repo on your machine and write a script to do a svn checkout to your ubuntu-one folder?
<bazhang> piojun, listen to zortec 's suggestion
<zortec> I also burned at 40x which I don't recommend
<piojun> it sounds like isorecorder and ifrarecorder is use to "unpack" iso files...
<bazhang> piojun, no. they are not.
<zortec> piojun, no they are used to burn an image format to a disc
<addiks> because then i can commit only on this machine. if i had the repo on both machines, i can commit everywhere
<piojun> so i should download isorecorder2?
<zortec> piojun, did you try infrarecorder?
<bazhang> piojun, that or infrarecorder
<piojun> ok il truy that first
<piojun> dang!
<zortec> piojun, it's the first one given in ubuntu's howtoburn
<bazhang> piojun, please download them and try.
<Quan-Time_> infra is on ubuntu ? freakin asweoms
<Quan-Time_> holy crap !
<zortec> Quan-Time_, no it is not on ubuntu
<Quan-Time_> boooo
<zortec> Quan-Time_, you would have to use a different app
<bazhang> Quan-Time_, no, on the factoid
<frogzoo> booooooooooo
<addiks> and this is the netmerge after netsplit? :)
<khelvan> Hi, I've installed SQLite and the gui browser for it - how do I get it to show up in my Applications menu?
<piojun> is infrarecorder a burning software?
<indus> khelvan: it inst already? then right click on menu>edit menu and add a custom menu
<eva__> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | eva__
<ubottu> eva__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> piojun, yes. download it and try .
<zortec> so what is a good partition set up or does it vary per user? I think I used 100 /home 20 / and 60
<Quan-Time_> piojun: infra is the best burning software on win based systems.. nero is bloat and gay.
<khelvan> indus - I'm in the menu editor, but I don't know where to find the program in order to add it to the menu
<indus> khelvan: add new menu item then
<indus> khelvan: generally it wil lbe in other
<SpaceGhostC2C> Quan-Time_, please don't use the term gay to describe something you don't lie.
<SpaceGhostC2C> like*
<lightbricko> When booting, how can I see what happens instead of seeing the boot logo?
<piojun> nero is gay? i should agree with you!
<indus> lightbricko: well press alt f1
<zortec> lightbricko, can't you just press esc to see all the text?
<lightbricko> indus and zortec: I tried esc (I think), I will try alt f1 now. Laterz.
<zortec> piojun, I agree with SpaceGhostC2C that "gay" is not a very good term to describe something
<indus> lightbricko: you can also remove quiet splash from grub menu
<khelvan> indus - Yes, thank you, but what I mean is I am in the menu editor and have not seen the application listed anywhere, including Other, so I was adding a New Item, but I have to browse to the application, and I don't know where to find it. Unless you mean that there is an error if SQLite hasn't shown up...
<eva__> i've just installed ubuntu with kernel 2.6.31 -16 and i'm running into trouble with my huawei e220 modem... :p
<indus> khelvan: hmm i understand yes
<eva__> downgrading to kernel 2.6.31-11 should solve the problem
<zortec> the only mount points that are required is / and /swap right?
<zortec> but one should also consider adding a mount point for home
<indus> khelvan: iam saying, click on adda new item in menu item then type it in
<indus> too many splits these days\
<indus> irc servers suck now
<eva__> however i can't find any kernel prior to 2.6.31-14 in synaptic
<zortec> what is all that flooding?
<indus> eva__: well you cant if there arent any
<piojun> thank you all
<indus> eva__: but probably ther is upto 11
<zortec> that is -really- annoying
<maco> eva__: -14 is the released one in karmic
<maco> eva__: for -11, dig through launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux maybe?
<zortec> can we not prevent that flooding?
<nick> you can ignore JOIN/PART/QUIT messages
<eva__> indus: aren't there any other repositories I could add ? I really don't want to learn how to build a custom kernel if I can avoid it ...
<indus> eva__: i said some older kernels will be available if you search , 2.6.31- 12 or even 11
<zortec> nick: how does one go about that?
<indus> eva__: just type linux image in search
<nick> zortec, which client are you using?
<zortec> nick: xchat
<Younder> these .net splits are getting annoying
<eva__> indus: I did - the earliest is 2.6.31-14 (in my synaptic)
<nick> zortec, right click on the channel nime you will see hide join/parts in settings
<zortec> someone want to explain what net splits are...
<charred> Using ubuntu 9.10, dual-booting with win7 and worked perfectly. I updated ubuntu kernel and plugged in an extra HD now grub will not boot windows 7, grub menu says it is /dev/sdc2 when it is /dev/sdc3, looking for a way to change it. update-grub and fdisk -l outputs are here: http://pastebin.com/m30233034
<rob_p> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cga> hi all, i have Kubuntu 9.10 32 bit , an ath9k wifi pcmcia WPC300Nv2 and i get segfault after few minuts i'm connected. is searched for bugs and i'd like to get it working w/out disconnections. is there a know solution? please thanks.
<Younder> zortec, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zortec> relax and enjoy the show... how comforting
<rob_p> zortec: yep!
<frogzoo> why can't irc route around a downed server?
<Sacho> frogzoo: that's not how it works
<maco> frogzoo: because nothing can?
<zortec> so back to my original question, is there a standard on what size to make your partitions?
<zortec> like /home should be at least 20gb and / like 10gb or such
<cga> damn slits
<nikolam> oh what to do
<maco> zortec: for normal users i go with 10 for / and the rest /home
<zortec> I think the way most people do it is they take a number like 80 and split it up
<Quan-Time_> screw this, im outta here
<nikolam> should one disconnect and reconnect
<nikolam> ?
<frogzoo> zortec: it varies a lot, especially for servers, but if you give / 20 gigs, and the rest to /home, you won't go far wrong
<zortec> 10 for /... is that enough if you add a lot of stuff from the repo?
<mrfrank1> charred - try using UUID= instead of /dev/sdc2 in fstab
<frogzoo> zortec: no it's not, and you have to figure /var in there as well
<zortec> and has there been a concensus reached on /swap if it should be 1gb or 2gb... or none? :P
<maco> zortec: for normal users, even with gnome and kde, yeah... for developers in need of debugging symbols, library documentation, and development headers...i went up to 15
<mostafa> hi
<mostafa> all
<frogzoo> zortec: swap should be 2x memory, & ignore what everyone else says
<maco> zortec: swap needs to be *at least* as big as ram if you want to hibernate. 2x RAM is good
<charred> I'll try it mrfrank1, looking up fstab man page
<zortec> frogzoo, maco: my RAM is 3gb though... should swap realy be 6gb?
<cga> i repeat my question here, damn netsplit
<cga> hi all, i have Kubuntu 9.10 32 bit , an ath9k wifi pcmcia WPC300Nv2 and i get segfault after few minuts i'm connected. is searched for bugs and i'd like to get it working w/out disconnections. is there a know solution? please thanks.
<zortec> that seems like a lot of that RAM would be wasted
<frogzoo> zortec: sure, why not?
<zortec> in jaunty I set a 1gb swap
<maco> zortec: if you want to hibernate, it must be at least 3gb
<maco> zortec: you need it to be as big as RAM + however much swap is normally in use in order to hibernate
<zortec> maco, never used hibernate in ubuntu... did use standby or S3 power mode which I like but not hibernate
<mrfrank1> charred- it lets you move your hard drives around with changing grub. google it. i dont remember all the details, but it was a pain. you need to put UUID= in grub also.
<maco> zortec: so if no swap is normally used, 3GB will do it, but if 1gb is, then 4, etc
<PeturI> Any recommented program which can backup my data to sets of DVD's (as my /home is bigger than 4.4GB) .. ??
<charred> mrfrank1: Thanks, I'll look it up
<maco> PeturI: mondo/mindi
<PeturI> maco thank you
<zortec> and the best way to do the partitioning is manual partitioning rather than doing the guide?
<eva__> cheers - just found a -9-rt image will try that
<eva__> cu
<Black_Phantom> Hello my touchpad just froze, this is happening for the 2nd. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 3 days ago
<rob_p> zortec: There's no, "canned answer" to that question but for a typical desktop install, you're going to want at least 10GB for / (assuming you haven't made separate partitions for /var, /log, /usr, etc.).  That will give you room for the core OS and program files plus some room to grow.  But a vast majority of your large data will end up in users' home directories.  So /home should take up the bulk of your disk.  As mentioned, /swap was typically configured @ 2.5x
<mrfrank1> charred- welcome. its worth it later. you can move your hd's around and stuffs still works.
<daemon66> im trying to dual boot, already have installed windows and try to install ubuntu but then i get this error from gparted : /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is thi
<daemon66> s a GPT partition table?  annyone know solution ???
<charred> mrfrank1: I guess you're right, sounds a little roundabout though
<zortec> rob_p, thanks... let me get this straight before I get into the partitioning of my drive, there is an option to install side by side or erase and use the entire disk... or manual partiitioning... which is best? I want to install 9.10 over 9.04 or delete 9.04 and install 9.10
<ManDay> At some places my fonts look like crap (no aa, no dith, whatsoever) - what do I need to install to make them look better?
<mrfrank1> charred-the other thing you need to do then if figure out wich drive is /dev/? and change grub and maybe fstab. gparted will give you some info.
<Ixguy> Hey guys. Anyone with experience from pftp and TLS?
<mrfrank1> charred- i found it on one of the forams but cant remember which one. need to keep better notes.
<charred> mrfrank1: I was playing around with fstab before actually getting a drive to automount. I'm not sure how it's relevant to grub unless I just wanted to swap /dev/sdc2 and /dev/sdc3 around
<charred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<charred> That looks like it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. fstab dosent swap drives around. :) it can mount them to different locations.. but thats not quite the same
<charred> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349256 < my question about it
<zortec> did my question get lost in the stack?
<Sae>  deltaanime
<Sae> erf
<istrategy> Hi
<Dr_Willis> charred:  installg a new drive wont move 'sdc2' to 'sdc3' it COULD move sdc to sdd however.
<istrategy> I'm using UBUNTU 9.04
<CruX_> is there something to extract  .iso .nrg .alcohol etc in console ??
<istrategy> UBUNTU 9.10 is a bit unstable at this stage
<vak> hi all
<cetanu1> 9.04 FO LYFE!
<vak> how to see the amount of memory shared and not shared by the child process?
<Dr_Willis> charred:  you might need to edit your  'device.map' file if the new drive got  added 'befor' the old one.  with how tye system sees it
<maco> cetanu1: even after end-of-life in october next year? :P
<cetanu1> im hardcore =D
<RSMITH16384> would someone tell me if they get a login screen? ftp://98.119.102.121:16385
<charred> Dr_Willis: It's edited to include all my drives now
<charred> I removed it and update-grub regenerated it
<cetanu1> RSMITH16384, it doesnt look like it's working for me
<zortec> is my question going through at all?
<RSMITH16384> ok thank you
<charred> zortec: 'which is best' depends entirely on your purposes
<rob_p> zortec: It's *almost always* better to save off your data and do a fresh install.  If you previously had a separate /home partition, you could keep that intact and do a fresh install.  Just make sure to make your existing /home partition as your new /home partition.  These days, I just tar/gzip my home directory and transfer it off to my network storage, do a fresh upgrade and then pull my tgz'd user home dir back over.  Anymore, there's little value for the avera
<Dr_Willis> charred:  i find it easier to keep linux on its own hard drive.   and perhaps put a ntfs parttion after it if i need storage space. one drive can boot windoiws.. other just boots linux
<ripthejacker> how do i play amr in amarok?
<charred> Dr_Willis: You're probably right. This drive is significantly faster than others however, I prefer the OS's on the better drive and the others for storage.
<zortec> rob_p, I'm going to do a fresh install.  I want to know the best option when it comes to how to partition the drive..  As I have an existing /home directory, there is nothing in there worth keeping and so I was going to format it.
<mrfrank1> Dr_Willis- I changed to UUID= and have grub installed in each of my hard drives(5).My menu.list is on one hd and all kernes on the same hd. Now i can remove or add a hd and stuff and still function. All grubs point to the on hd with menu.lst on it. Make sense?
<zortec> rob_p, but I suppose I could just keep it in intact...
<ManDay> Some of my fonts look ass-ugly and pixelated - what can I do about it???
<ManDay> (Especially in evince)
<AdvoWork> anyone here use pidgin? for msn(hotmail) and had the problem about: our protocol is not supported by the server?
<Dr_Willis> charred:  also sdc2 is set to be  bootable..  where did this 'windows is on sdc3' come from?
<charred> sdc2 is 100MB
<charred> I'll find you a link
<rob_p> zortec: If you have nothing of value in it, there's no reason to keep it.  But it won't hurt either... unless you want to resize it, which is easier to do during install.
<zortec> rob_p, if I'm dual booting windows xp and ubuntu 9.10, should I pick the first option "install side by side" instead of manually creating the partitions?
<ManDay> When I rotate a document in evince some fonts cease to be antialiased, please help!
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  side by side will try to resize the xp parttions  and install to the newly made partitions
<rob_p> zortec: Not familiar with the current options for dual booting, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  it will try to do it automatically.
<zortec> Dr_Willis, I will be safe if I set up the partitions manually the way I want including a /home mount point?
<Dr_Willis> charred:  you could change the bootable flag. to be sdc3
<zortec> Dr_Willis, I don't want to lose dual booting if you understand
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  i always set mine manually. i even tell it where to mount the ntfs partitions
<RSMITH16384> ftp://98.119.102.121:16385 ?
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  you wont lose dual booting by setting th epartitions manually
<charred> Dr_Willis: Well I was going to have 1 extended for linux with /home and /, then Win7, then another for storage (this drive is 1TB). Win7 making 2 partitions is kinda annoying, and I have no idea why it's set to be bootable. It does seem retarded but grub doesn't seem to be built for it
<Lord-Readman> Hello, if you edit an idea slightly to fix a typo, does it require everyone to revote? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/
<th3_b0b> Hi! I'm running a network of Ubuntu 9.10 Clients, Authentication via LDAP. Is there A way to configure which users are listed in gdm's user-list?
<Dr_Willis> charred:  change the bootable flag perhaps. I dont use win7 so no idea why it makes 2 partitions.
<zortec> Dr_Willis, hmm is it necessary to tell it where to mount the ntfs partitions? I'm not sure II know what that is exactly
<Dr_Willis> charred:  personally i would set up win7 on its own hd.. and linux on its own hd.
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  i always tell it..  saves me having to sset it up later
<RSMITH16384> can someone test my port forward? should get a login screen.. ftp://98.119.102.121:16385
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  ie:   ntfs1 goes to /media/widowsboot
<zortec> Dr_Willis, is that just a simple thing to tell it?
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  same as you set any other mount points in the installer.
<zortec> Dr_Willis, ah so you are just telling it where the mount point is
<zortec> Dr_Willis, I thought that was done automatically
<Dr_Willis> zortec:   Not exactly. it can Automount them as a feature of gnome.. but thats not the same as having an entry in fstab
<charred> RSMITH16384: not working for me
<RSMITH16384> ok thankyou
<mrfrank1> RSMITH16384:   nothing thee
<om26er1> i removed netbook-launcher and sudo apt-get autoremove and rebooted but still cannot click on the desktop..
<zortec> this might be a stupid question (I have to admit) but is there any way to get help while in the partitoning manager during the 9.10 install?
<AdvoWork> anyone here use pidgin? for msn(hotmail) and had the problem about: our protocol is not supported by the server?
<DJones> RSMITH16384: You can check whether a port is open by using www.canyouseeme.org, it'll detect the ip you're checking from, all you need to do is enter the port you want to check, it might save you needing to ask & wait for somebody to test it for you
<egertonm20> AdvoWork - yes it's been a problem this morning
<RSMITH16384> ive been using sheilds up
<RSMITH16384> was worried i couldnt trust result
<RSMITH16384> looks like it was right
<RSMITH16384> i have a very strange problem
<charred> Dr_Willis: Yeah, never thought I'd see ubuntu break windows without an easy fix, I'll probably just reinstall win7 without that extra partition so it doesn't screw up again
<DJones> AdvoWork: What version of Ubuntu are you using, there's a bug filed for Pidgin in Hardy
<Dr_Willis> charred:  im not sure it broke windows.. or if windows dis somthing stupid that ubuntu then tried to fix.
<Ddorda> hey. how do i change the owner of a directory
<Ddorda> ?
<Dr_Willis> charred:  ive no idea what that 100mb partition is - or even why its set to be bootable.
<zortec> I take it the answer is no.  Well off to install 9.10 and hopefully without any problems.
<egertonm20> I using Hardy and Pidgin stopped working after this morning's software update
<charred> Info about 100mb partition, sortof, http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/08/20/hack-to-remove-100-mb-system-reserved-partition-when-installing-windows-7/
<ManDay_> When I rotate a document in evince some fonts cease to be antialiased, please help!
<RSMITH16384> zor
<RSMITH16384> what kind of help?
<charred> Might see if I can remove it in gparted and see what happens
<DJones> egertonm20: Its a known bug thats been reported to teh developers
<egertonm20> Djones - thanks for the confirmation
<mandar> is it possible to install yahoo messenger on ubuntu?
<Lord-Readman> Hello, if you edit an idea slightly to fix a typo, does it require everyone to revote? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/
<om26er1> i cannot right click on the desktop..
<Dr_Willis> charred:  from what i read at that URL you gave its a special boot partition. for recovery mode.
<om26er1> mandar: no
<om26er1> mandar: although you can try wine
<Dr_Willis> charred:  ie: you boot it and then ITS supposed to show how switch off to the actual insstall.. adding a new hard drive may of confused that feature of windows
<th482> #physics
<Colpik_> Quelqu'un pourrai mapporter une aide en francais par mp ?
<om26er1> !fr | Colpik_
<ubottu> Colpik_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<charred> Hmm, yeah I think you're right
<RSMITH16384> whats up th482
<Colpik_> thanks
<charred> Dr_Willis: Well that's retarded
<mandar> Is there any way to do voice chat on ubuntu? any software
<charred> hehe
 * om26er1 says make language a bitmore friendly
<Dr_Willis> charred:  lots of things MS does are... well.. odd..
<OlliW> mandar: Skype will work :)
<Dr_Willis> charred:  and it appears removeing that partition will break windows from booting.. untill you repair it.
<mandar> ohh thank you olliw
<charred> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I read that
<charred> I think I'll remove them both and do a clean install of windows without the extra partition
<charred> Just when I got it set up how I like
<charred> Bah
<Dr_Willis> charred:  i would say keep windows on its own hd.. and linux on its own. :) then i use the bios menus to boot windows directly if grub ever goofs it up.
<Dr_Willis> charred:  how much faster is the new hd/fast hd?
<Rajasun> mandar: tes you can. Look here http://www.technixupdate.com/download-yahoo-messenger-for-ubuntu-linux-with-webcam-voice-chat-photo-sharing-support/ But for what it is worth, pidgin and kopete can do Yahoo also
<Rajasun> yes*
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ManDay> When I rotate a document in evince fonts stop being antialiased, please help!
<cga> anyone knows if the 2.6.31-* ath9k bug has been solved in 2.6.32 ? if so how can install 2.6.32 on karmic?
<charred> Dr_Willis: wd caviar black vs a 5200-someting and a 4 year old samsung
<charred> I'll just reinstall windows without the extra partition and it'll be done
<freaky[t]> how do i enable java for my webbrowsers?
<freaky[t]> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<charred> Thanks for the help Dr_Willis
<AdvoWork> egertonm20, ahh I see, removed it, upgrade/updated, reinstalled, same problem doh
<lupin_sansei> Hello, all of a sudden my 9.10 (upgraded from 9.04) has started getting stuck at the GUI when it boots with just a wait mouse cursor (the spinning thing). I've tried a touch /forcefsck when rebooting but it doesn't seem to fix it I can log into a terminal on CTRL-ALT-F1 etc and the system seems to be working, but I can't properly get the desktop running
<brutus> Hi, my update manager says I need 690M of free space to download updates, and need to make some space....but baobab shows that I have 2GB available. Is this a bug?
<AdvoWork> DJones, just seen that, been fine til today, doh
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ManDay> When I rotate a document in evince fonts stop being antialiased, please help!
<DJones> AdvoWork: Its probably either an update since yesterday, or it could be that MS have changed something at the server end, its happened before, no doubt there will be a fix released, or MS will correct whatever they changed
<om26er1> brutus: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<indus> ManDay: maybe file a bug
<indus> ManDay: looks like a nice candidate, does tis happen for all docs?
<brutus> om26er1, still says I need '208M' more space to download...
<ManDay> i wonder how many years it will take to have it fixed...
<ManDay> indus, havent checked for all
 * Dr_Willis wonders how you would antialias rotated fonts...
<ManDay> it only happens with a few fonts
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, rotated by 90 deg
<indus> Dr_Willis: i wonder they cant be
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  right. but its taking the image then roateeing it? or perhape envince dont work that way...
<indus> Dr_Willis: why i mean
<om26er1> brutus: you made /roo partition very small. the 2gb space u told is on /home
<Dr_Willis> Im thinking of the CBR stuff (comic books) they are all image files to begin with.. so its not the same I guess
<connection> Hallo zusammen Benutze zum erstenmal diese plattform gruss ingo
<Dr_Willis> fireing up envince
<indus> Dr_Willis: evince is not smart enough to say that a doc is inverted to a human, it only rotates it so no reason why it should not
<lightbricko> I've installed Karmic Koala on another HDD than I had Gutsy Gibbon. Now I believe my old HDD is still the boot HDD with grub. How do I change this?
<Dr_Willis> checking out.. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html  in envince
<brutus> om26er1, I don't think so...the stats given by baobab are- "Mount Point - /, FS type- ext4, Total Size- 48GB, Available- 2.9GB"....it's referrring to / and not /home...
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, indus I might just lack a certain package
<ManDay> is there any must-have font package?
<ManDay> or a must-have font-program / tool
<ManDay> (or setting)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i always install ubuntu-restricted extras, and i recall some pdf font packages at medibintu
<UNewb> lightbricko you want to switch which HDD is used?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  plus i get the msttcore fonts package
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ManDay> msttcore
<m3onh0x84_> What's the apps can configure all apps database like debconf, dbconfig ?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  they seem antialiased here for me. at least that pocketguide.pdf is..
<lightbricko> UNewb: Yes, I want to be able to physically remove my old hdd.
<m3onh0x84_> It can config meta package , framework package ?
<indus> ya seem fine
<Lord-Readman> If you edit an idea slightly to fix a typo, does it require everyone to revote? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/
<a2f> does anyone know if there is a package like kde-minimal for gnome in the ubuntu repositories?
<ManDay> got msttcorefonts installed
<ManDay> hm
<ManDay> is there any settings dialog where I can set font-related things such as antitaliasing
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  appearance -> fonts tab.
<Dr_Willis> Lots of settings in there.
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-netbook  | a2f
<Dr_Willis> but pdf documents may get rendered a little diffrently then those settings  are set to.
<a2f> ActionParsnip: that didn't do anything
<ManDay> Excellent, thanks Willis
<ActionParsnip> a2f: kubuntu-netbook  is the package name
<UNewb> lightbricko if you want to physically remove your old hdd then you should transfer the files to a new HDD that you don't want to lose, and then delete the drive in question, open up the pc and remove it
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-netbook
<ubottu> kubuntu-netbook (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system optimized for netbook systems. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<a2f> ActionParsnip: well i'm not interested in kubuntu
<m3onh0x84_> @ping
<a2f> ActionParsnip: i'm looking for the gnome equivalent of kde-minimal
<lantjie> hey everyone
<lightbricko> UNewb, but is the new HDD automatically bootable? When using the "Disk utility" tool, it sais that only the old HDD is bootable.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip whatever I check there it doesnt affect how evince displays the fonts!
<ActionParsnip> a2f: if you want a minimal kde desktop then install kde-core
<ManDay> Only the GUI of evnice it affects
<a2f> ActionParsnip: buddy, i'm looking for the gnome equivalent, not kde :)
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  you have to close/reopen the apps i think befor those settings take effect.. and those settings MIGHT be only affecting the gnome/program menus/txt not the pdf rendered text.
<UNewb> lightbricko you have to have an OS installed on the HDD you're booting, or no it won't be
<a2f> ActionParsnip: btw there is a package called kde-minimal that sets up kde with no added fluff, kde-core doesn't do anything
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, I think the latter is the case
<ActionParsnip> a2f: ok cool, let me see what i can dig up
<ManDay> Ill try tho
<lantjie> hey guys has anyone setup a community server before
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, any idea how to affect how programs render text? That should be application specific, eh?!
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i just turned OFF all anti aliasing. i got ugly fonts now.. and the pdf dpociument text in evince hasent changed at all
<ActionParsnip> a2f: install gnome-core gdm   for a minimal kde install kde-core kdm
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, I was afraid so. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> a2f: from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648896
<lightbricko> UNewb: I have two installations of Ubuntu, one on each HDD ("Old" and "New"). But only the "old" one contains Grub I think. Or does both get Grub?
<Dr_Willis> the pdf text itself looks nice and antialiased.. the menus and title bar,. :) amazing how ugly it is now
<lantjie> Dr_Willis: what is it you need help with
<ManDay> Maybe evince recommented a package I neglected to install
<Dr_Willis> lantjie:  its ManDay  :) hes having issues with rotated text in evince.
<ManDay> I'll check. Can anyone tell me how to find out what packages a package recomments/suggests?
<Pici> ManDay: apt-cache show packagename
<lantjie> Dr_Willis: oke
<Dr_Willis> !info evince-gtk
<ubottu> Package evince-gtk does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !find evince
<ubottu> Found: python-evince, evince, evince-dbg
<lantjie> ManDay: what are you using is it gnome are kde
<lantjie> ?
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ManDay> gnome
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<a2f> ActionParsnip: i'll try, thanks
<UNewb> lightbricko sorry for the delayed response, I'm new to Linux so I wouldn't know about grub and stuff lol but I know that you need a full operating system on the HDD you're trying to boot in order for it to work alone
<lightbricko> UNewb ok thx
<hikenboot> hello i have used the alternate cd to install with raid 1 and lvm the system is on 3 separate lvm partitions /, /home, and /video. I had a series of power brownouts and lost my install...was forced to reinstall I purposely and carefully told it not to over write /home or /video it ended up screwing up the video partition now it shows no data
<ManDay> Still looks ugly like ....
<ManDay> Only suggestion I didnt have was something called poppler
<hikenboot> anyone know of an recovery software that works with raid and lvm --testdisk finds nothing
<ManDay> installing it didnt help
<lantjie> ManDay: oke, yust do right click on your desktop-->change background-->and see the font section there is everything there
<ManDay> lantjie, what you mean, "everything there"
<ManDay> there is everything that i used to have there
<lantjie> ManDay: fonts
<lantjie> text
<ManDay> got all the fonts i could possibly need
<Dr_Willis> vi ManDay  heres my package listing if ya want to check what i got going on -> http://pastebin.com/f6c055f5f
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  got a url to the pdf you are testing/seeing the issue in?
<ManDay> ty Willis
<ManDay> um, i could upload it
<ManDay> is there any place i could upload it (1meg) without registering?
<Dr_Willis> that ubuntuguide here looks nice when rotated.. i wonder if it depends on what fonts the pdf is using
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  http://drop.io  perhaps?
<ManDay> you could give me a link to your guide tho
<ManDay> ill try
<Rajasun> ManDay: poppler is installed. it must be. type apt-cache depends evince to fund out why
<innervision> did anyone get *any* MTP player to work properly on Karmic Koala?
<Dr_Willis> Handy but slightly out of date guide -->  Free. ---> .. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<indus> hi all
<indus> sorry but i have no questions :)
<Rrraptor> Hey everyone.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, my doc, I'll PM you, ok?
<indus> except, i cant seem to run service something restart
<Dr_Willis> ok
<innervision> indus: what Ubuntu version are you using?
<indus> latest
<lantjie> hey guys i had an argue with my friends about a community server do you guys now a good on we can use ?
<Rrraptor> 9.10?
<indus> thats why i have to use service
<Dr_Willis> indus:  using sudo service whatever restart     command ?
<ActionParsnip> innervision: gnomad
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, got it?
<indus> Dr_Willis: yeah
<Rajasun> Hya indus. You may not hv any questions but I do hv one. ;)
<Rrraptor> lantijie: this is a good server for most people.
<indus> Dr_Willis: always gives me error
<Rajasun> Yo! Guys, I have 2 questions. Should be a piece of cake. I used to know this but somehow cannot now recall. My questions are here http://pastebin.com/f5899cf9a
<indus> Rajasun:whether its gdm or networking or whatever
<innervision> ActionParsnip: gnomad sucks :(
<innervision> indus: did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/something restart"
<innervision> ?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, did you get my link?
<Rajasun> undus: nope checkout the link ;)
<indus> innervision: it says use service instead
<Rajasun> indus*
<ActionParsnip> innervision: well it is a microsoft protocol
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  yep. it seems to be somthing with the pdf file. I get non-aafonts here when rotated also
<nperry> !repeat | Rajasun
<ubottu> Rajasun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, agreed, the ubuntu guide looks fine
<ActionParsnip> innervision: rhythmbox
<indus> Rajasun: iam too lazy to click on links
<ManDay> Well then, I guess I can live with it
<ManDay> Thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> innervision: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12709/
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  also oddly.. if i 'select' text in the  math bok :) it changes to a monospaced font as i select it..
<indus> Rajasun: and i like easy questions , i dont know answer to thse
<innervision> ActionParsnip: both Rhythmbox and Banshee suffer from what I call the "GVFS + MTP Support Catch 22"
<ActionParsnip> innervision: amarok
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  it dosent do that in the 'guide' pdf.
<Rajasun> mppery: the last time I asked that question was more than an hour ago and several netsplits before may I add
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, I'll ask the author what he composed that with ...
<P37r> hi, anyone solved a problem with karmic and slow compiz effects with ati card, just like maximizing and unminimizing? thanks for any help how to fix this issue
<Rajasun> indus: ok. np
<Rrraptor> P37r: Want to pm me?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  MiKTeX pdfTeX-1.40.4    it says :)
<Rrraptor> maybe I can help.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, weird, that's quite average, isnt it
<ActionParsnip> P37r: make the speed faster for the anim, or just turn off those anims
<Dr_Willis> in the producer info in properties.. it also has some mor einfo in the properties menu items
<indus> Rajasun: but in synaptic maybe you can filter the packages and see the number
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i never actally make pdfs
<DaFFes> Hello guys, I've installed karmic on a pendrive making it persistent, the first time it worked almost fine (just had to restart login window). So I installed everythin i wanted and restarted systems. Then when I choose my pendrive to boot in the bios it redirects to normal GRUB of hd0. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  in the 'fonts' info in the properties.. Several are called 'No Name'  and are type3 embedded.. I think hes notusing the proper fonts to make the pdf
<treats> i have a hd in a remote computer with a hd that isn't mounted.. how can I mount this drive?
<P37r> ActionParsnip: i want to use it just like this, isnt any better driver or patch for it?
<Rajasun> indus: nah I want to know how to show them on the commandline...machine without X
<indus> ActionParsnip: it says mtp is implemented
<m3onh0x84_> hi , how to use ubuntu software center ?
<indus> Rajasun: aah sorry no idea
<Rajasun> indus: np
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, wouldn't explain why the font just stops being antialiased once rotated, would it?
<indus> m3onh0x84_: well just open and click on category and click to right to install
<Dr_Willis> m3onh0x84_:  start it up.. and start clocking?
<ActionParsnip> P37r: ati is still a bit lacking in support in some areas
<ManDay> Ok not that much of a matter
<indus> ActionParsnip: well i got ATI 4850 works great
<indus> just a week ago
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  the font may be missing some info.   - its amazing how complex making 'fonts' can be,
<ActionParsnip> indus: its not something I use. I use devices which display as partitions rather than some garbage coind by microsoft
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  use  the xrandr tools to rotate the monitor. :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: note: some areas ;)
<albech> here is a screen shot from the client.. easier to show what the problem is with pxelinux.0 rather than explain it.. The output keep cycling on just that one line in the buttom.... http://imagebin.ca/view/k1lz9RNI.html
<aethelrick> Hi all. I have a Dell Vostro 1700 notebook with a Intel 3945ABG GoLAN wireless networking card in it. Since upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit) I have to toggle my wireless LAN switch after boot to connect to the network.
<innervision> ActionParsnip: well, the irony of it all is that MTP worked perfectly well on Jaunty
<ManDay> What is far more annoying is that I can't use my mouse because its so freaking fast/sensitive. If anyone gets bored please look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349389
<mgv1> i think that the ubuntu logo needs to be changed to something more cool
<ActionParsnip> innervision: use jaunty then, its still got 10 months support in it.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, lol, I could
<ActionParsnip> innervision: and thats not ironic
<piojunbabia> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<aethelrick> The "toggle" is to move the switch from it's current setting to it's opposite setting. It does not matter what setting it is on before I move it, just that I must move it.
<jennie> my ubuntu 9.04  is running slow any solutions While windows is running faster ? my pc config RAM 2.5GB DDR2 , AMD processor 1.9 GHZ , Nvidia graphics card installed
<innervision> ActionParsnip: nope, you are right, it's sad.
<ActionParsnip> innervision: log a bug as well
<ActionParsnip> innervision: it'd be ironic if 9.04 was code named mtp :D
<innervision> ActionParsnip: I've been trying to (describing the whole problem) but launchpad has been failing all day long
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i got one of those mice wht a +/- buttons to tweak the res on the fly :)
<phlexo> Rajasun: use this...  dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | wc -l
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, good for you.     ... :p
<ManDay> I don't :-/
<m3onh0x84_> thankss all
<lantjie> jennie: i had the same problem. look if there is memtest86+ installed
<phlexo> remove wc - l if you want packages names as well
<indus> jennie: yeah ubuntu does that sometimes, how can you say its slow
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i notice the guide 'pdf' file has all Truetype fonts. no 'type3' s
<ManDay> And I just can't stop wondering why no one can tell me where to set the mouse sensitivy manually (so I can turn it down even further) - is that managed by HAL which, apparently, no one has any clue of whatsoever??
<DaFFes> Hello guys, I've installed karmic on a pendrive making it persistent, the first time it worked almost fine (just had to restart login window). So I installed everything i wanted and restarted systems. Then when I choose my pendrive to boot in the bios it redirects to normal GRUB of hd0. Does anyone know how to fix it? I think that maybe it's just restore the GRUB of pendrive, how do i do that?
<lantjie> jennie: if not do sudo apt-get install memtest86+
<ManDay> That's problaby the reason then, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i thouhg Hal was getting removed.. :)
<Rajasun> phlexo: ah thx but what about my 2nd question?
<jennie> lantjie , I can see memtest86 at GRUb , u talking about that  memtest
<indus> Dr_Willis: it is deprecated yes
<indus> !hal
<ManDay> I thought xorg.conf was getting removed in favor of HAL!
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<lantjie> oke
<Dr_Willis> Hal cant open the Pod bay doors any more.
<lantjie> jennie: then it ubuntu itself
<jennie> indus exploring in ubuntu is slower that winxp
<phlexo> that one i have no idea. never scanned the whole repo before
<phlexo> sorry
<jennie> *than
<ManDay> thats HAL20000, dont mix them up :p
<indus> jennie: yeah hmm do you have compiz enabled?
<piojunbabia> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jrib> hal20000?  jrib is scared
<ManDay> oh
<jennie> compiz  ???? I am new to this
<indus> whats hal
<piojunbabia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_Willis> GlaDos Marries Hal2000   = skynet.
<piojunbabia> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<indus> jennie: ok go to main menu>preferences>appearance> visual effects
 * Dr_Willis goes back to being on topic
<jennie> ok indus
<lantjie> jennie: if you start your machien do you see fails
 * indus didnt see Dr_Willis go back to topic
<piojunbabia> !burn | 5.10
<ubottu> 5.10: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jennie> no lantjie
<indus> jennie: disable visual effects , have you>
<Peter2222> is there any way to restore "file created" date in copied folder by ftp? I have access to source ftp but it is only one way to copy it again?
<lantjie> jennie: oke then  everything is fine. do sudo lshw and look if it sees all your memory
<Peter2222> maybe can I scan files to get data only ?
<lightbricko> Maybe someone else can help me? I had installed Ubunty 9.04 and then installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a new HDD, but now I can't physically remove the old HDD because it is the old one that is the bootable one. How do I fix this?
<Peter2222> and put this data to destination :)
<indus> lightbricko: aah just reinstall grub its easy
<jennie> yes lantjie
<indus> lightbricko: use a live cd, open  a terminal and type sudo grub-install /dev/(second disk)
<ActionParsnip> lightbricko: physically removing hardwrae is offtopic here, try #hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<lantjie> jennie: it sees your memory?
<tipme> anyone knows why adobe flash player not working in Ubuntu 9.1?
 * indus tires soon :|
<jrib> tipme: 9.10, not 9.1 and it does work...
<lightbricko> indus: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lightbricko: you can format the old one and use it as user space using gparted if its healthy
<maple1> i was writing paper on the pc and it was like Bleep Bleep Bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep and then like half of my paper was gone
<indus> ActionParsnip: his question is about booting
<jennie> yes lantjie
<maple1> it devoured my paper
<maple1> it was really good paper
<tipme> jrib: youtube mentions I need flash player, which I have installed on ubuntu 9.10
<lantjie> jennie: oke then nothing is wrong it is yust ubuntu
<jrib> tipme: how did you install it?
<ActionParsnip> tipme: can you give a pastebin of the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnsh; dpkg -l | grep swf
<indus> jennie: i ask again, is visual effectws on?
 * jrib hands ActionParsnip an 'a'
<OlliW> maple1: that's why you keep backups ;)
<lightbricko> ActionParsnip: Thanks you too, but indus fixed it.
<indus> lightbricko: now is nt that cool
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<indus> lightbricko: so it boots now?
<indus> iam a fixer :D
<lightbricko> indus: Haven't done it yet ;)
<ActionParsnip> tipme: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gansh; dpkg -l | grep swf
<lightbricko> indus:  I got no live cd so I'm googling for how to reinstall grub in another way.
<lantjie> jennie: yes indus is wright it can be your visual affects
<indus> lightbricko: lol ok , it generally works, but grub might mess up , but a live cd will always help
<ManDay> I can't use my mouse because its so freaking fast/sensitive. If anyone gets bored please look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349389 - I need to know where to set my sensitivy manually (plain text? userspace tool?)
<tipme> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m46f82c25
<beatbreaker> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=86408
<ActionParsnip> tipme: can you run my second command, i missed an 'a' from gnash
<indus> new ati catalyst is out but i wonder whether it has HD decode for flash and h264 for linux too
 * om26er don't think so
<lantjie> ManDay: go to system-->preferences-->mouse . there you have it
<ActionParsnip> indus: if your ubuntu is 32bit theres the 10.1 flash which supports hardware rendering
<om26er> ActionParsnip: i read somewhere that hardware rendering was just for windows!
<tipme> ActionParsnip, I used synaptic to install the flash player.  I ran the second command that you mentioned.  Same output.
<ManDay> lantjie, it's already turned down to a minimum
<ActionParsnip> om26er: as far as I know its in both in 10.1
<ActionParsnip> tipme: ok thats cool, thanks
<ActionParsnip> tipme: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Church> on 64bit ubuntu i have to restart browser from time to time to restore flash functionality. i wonder if there will be native 64bit flash plugin any sooner then 5 years :/
<ActionParsnip> Church: one is out
<indus> ActionParsnip: ill use nswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Church: and has been for a while
<indus> ActionParsnip: flash only supports it wit hthe latest catalyst 9.11 driver
<Church> indus: what good point is in using nswrapper?
<indus> Church: there is a plugin
<indus> Church: you dont know? ActionParsnip will give you a link in less than a minute :)
<lantjie> ManDay: if you want to know how to do everything manualy read bash scripting guide
<indus> Warning, flash player 10 sucks big time
<indus> on firefox i mean
<lantjie> i have yust heard from a rhce
<Church> in all my linux experience of using various browsers most memory leaks and browser crashes almost always could be attributed to flash plugin :/
<ActionParsnip> Church: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<om26er> http://lifehacker.com/5406453/adobe-flash-101-beta-brings-hardware-acceleration-to-web-videos
<indus> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<tipme> ActionParsnip, I run your command and it said "flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version." and went to youtube.  Flash player doesn't open instead youtube is telling me to install the player.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ActionParsnip> Church: that link will give a compressed flash plugin. Uninstall ALL flash plugins and copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<indus> Church: thats the 64 bit flash plugin , you need to uninstall all existing plugins then move this flashplugin into ./mozilla/plugins
<indus> sorry
<ActionParsnip> tipme: its not as you just removed it with the other commands
<ManDay> lantjie, ???
<indus> Church: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<indus> there is just 1 file in it i guess libflashplayer.so
<zortec> ok finished installing 9.10
<ActionParsnip> tipme: basically yuo want to remove ALL flash plugins then install flashplugin-nonfree    if your Ubuuntu is 64bit you can download the alpa plugin from my above link and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<zortec> the installer was a lot better than the one in 9.04, but some issues I have with it... I put in 23000 expecting 23GB and got like 21.9GB
<indus> i loved flash 8 and 9
<indus> how come 10 is so pathetic?
<Church> ActionParsnip: do you know if there is standart ubuntu/debian way of instlling this native plugin system-wide? i'd prefer that instead of installing for each user or copying file manually in some system wide browser plugin dir
<indus> no wonder youtube still works with 8
<zortec> also your screen goes black... and I know that is a screensaver but a new user to ubuntu might think their monitor just went out
<Church> zortec: imho simplier is to switch to VT and partition manually in fdisk then :)
<alankila> Church: that could be /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Church: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins   most likely
<ActionParsnip> Church: chromium is: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<zortec> Church, fdisk is more accurate than ubuntu's parttion manager?
<tipme> I tried to install flash player downloaded from adobe using db package manager.  but it failed.  So I couldn't open Synaptic.  Synaptic complained I have to remove it manually.  Which I did.  I removed the folder using rm command.
<zortec> I know that 1000 or technically 1024MB = 1GB
<Church> alankila/ActionParsnip: i prefer to not copy manually, just as i prefer not to just ./configure;make;make install. makes unmaintainable mess by time flow.
<zortec> how does 23000MB = 21.9GB... it just doesn't add up
<Church> i wonder if there is some repository of this plugin as normal deb pkg
<alankila> Church: well, it's just a single file. There's no issue if you remember to clean up when you move back to system versions.
<tipme> after removing, I reinstalled with Synaptic.  But browser is not picking up the plugin.
<om26er> zortec: 1gb = 1024mb
<indus> Church: there isnt i believe
<zortec> I always thought it was 1000mb
<zortec> does ubuntu go by 1024 exactly?
<Church> indus: because of proprietary issues?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/ will show nothing .../usr/lib/chromium-browser/ will show all of the data
<ActionParsnip> Church: flash is proprietary and closed so you wont get that with flash
<zortec> and even still... why is 2GB missing when I do 23000MB
<indus> Church: because its an alpha
<alankila> however, I agree it would be nice to be able to build mock packages which use the package manager to distribute files into system.
<indus> ActionParsnip: ah no, i can make a deb from it
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: yes its empty, you put the .so file there to get flash / jave / watever
<Church> AP: but if proprietaryness issues were solved for nsswrapper && 32bit plugin, why not for native?
<alankila> something like build-fake-deb <deb name> <list of paths>. There could even be such a thing.
<indus> Church: canonical dont have this flash in a repo due to its alpha status
<Church> oh, i see
<zortec> I also have another request for the ubuntu installer...explain what the difference in a logical or primary partition is since I did / as primary and the rest as logical
<zortec> and put them all at the beginning even though they can go at the end I guess
<ActionParsnip> indus: i have a script to install it rather than a deb, there are PPAs with the flash already packaged
<indus> in fact , launchpad automatically builds ppa
<indus> ActionParsnip: ther are? with the 64 bit flash?
<Church> alankila: you mean something like checkinstall for tgz/rpm distros?
<BluesKaj> hmm ActionParsnip , my flash works perfectly fine with no 64 bit or otherwise plugins in that folder...what gives?
<indus> anyways its probably off topic now
<alankila> Church: I am not familiar with checkinstall.
<ActionParsnip> indus: yes, its just that file in a conventient system, kinda pointless but whatever floats your boat
<indus> ok
<zortec> it also took a while to import my documents and settings... thought ubuntu froze at that point
<indus> floats a boat hmm interesting
<Church> alankila: simple way of creating custom packages i used once on slack. mostly i just did checkinstall make install instead of make install stage to create package
<zortec> but on the positive side of things, grub2 loads really fast and my boot up time is about 10 secs which is awesome
<Church> alankila: dunno, maybe supported creation of deb pkgs aswell. back then i didn't use any deb distribution
<Rajasun> zortec: your may have better luck with your suggestions in #ubuntu-installer I think
<zortec> Rajasun, oh is that another channel?
<ve-net16> gfjg
<ve-net16> ggh
<Church> btw, has anybody here tried out chromium aswell? how stable/usable it's on linux now?
<Rajasun> zortec: yes and there are many other channels on this same network for diff things related to Ubuntu including desktop, artwork, kernel, for the developers, one for aspiring packagers, locos, etc
<om26er> Church: using it for 3months
<Galaxor> I just cloned the kernel git repo for karmic.  I /quit
<Galaxor> Whoops.
<Church> IIRC now xmarks (former foxmarks) now support chromium aswell, so i wonder if chromium is stable enough for generic heavy browsing to make switch
<zortec> Rajasun, doesn't seem to be anyone alive in that channel
<indus> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<om26er> Church: chromium daily is daily build so it gets some bugs but when using google chrome its quite stable
<indus> is this google chrome?
<zortec> is there a shortcut in xchat to switch between channels so you don't have to use the mouse?
<Church> for some time absence of that extention for chromium kept me from trying out, as it's 'must have' plugin for me :)0
<Rajasun> zortec: they may be busy hacking
<BluesKaj> Church, I've been using it for a month now wiyj only one hitch yesterday which was fixed overnight , so far so good
<Church> zortec: do that with keyboard.
<om26er> indus: google chrome is chromium
<indus> k
<Church> zortec: do that with keyboard. ctrl+pgup/pgdown
<BluesKaj> wiyj-with
<Church> does flash works in linux chromium?
<Dr_Willis> Church:  it does here
 * Dr_Willis double checks
<Rajasun> Church: it does, so too in Chrome. But with the advent of html5, you may not even require flash to be installed to view flash videos
<Dr_Willis> Yes it works here.
<om26er> Church: yes
<zortec> Church, thanks that is what I'm looking for
<ActionParsnip> Church: chromium is awesome, slick and quick
<zortec> Church, hmm not working
<Church> Rajasun: flash videos is only part of it. there are lot enough sites with flashonly design arround :/
<zortec> Church, ctrl+pgup you say?
<ActionParsnip> chromium + flash 64 + java 64 = win
<Church> zortec: or ctrl+pgup, depending on direction you want to switch between open tabs in xchat.
<Rajasun> Church: ithese sites work over on my side alright
<Church> or ctrl+pgdown that is :)
<sweetandy> zortec: You probably don't want to use a text-only IRC client, but irssi is very nice, pretty simple, and to switch channels you type ctrl-n and ctrl-p, next and previous
<om26er> i cannot play poker in ubuntu on facebook. cannot see friends list
<tipme> I have firefox downloaded into folder on the destop and using this one as a default browser than the one shipped with ubuntu.  Now I downloaded the adobe flash file libflashplayer.so from adobe site.  Where do I put this file?
<om26er> installed ubuntu restricted extras and tested on  different machines
<Church> tipme: in system wide or user specific browser plugin directory. depends on browser you're using.
<Rajasun> yeaj irssi is one piece of work...so too scrollz
<ActionParsnip> tipme: in the plugins folder where the firefox binary is
<ActionParsnip> tipme: or in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<zortec> Church, that is not working... and I don't have tabs all the channels are listed in the left column
<zortec> Church, should probably also point out I'm using gnome-xchat
<ActionParsnip> pidgin :D
<Church> zortec: oh. dunno about gnome-xchat. i'm using generic gtk xchat version.
<zortec> sweetandy, I've used irssi before and loved it, interesting enough could not find it in the ubuntu software center
<Church> zortec: try googling about it's keyboard shortcuts. maybe there already are some, just different from generic, or maybe there is way to bind keyb. shortcuts
<indus> zortec: i prefer gnome xchat its simple and unclettered
<indus> uncluttered
<phlexo> i use Konversation, the shortcuts are Ctrl+, and Ctrl+.   decent client, and available in software center
<zortec> indus, is there a way to switch channels without having to use the mouse?
<ActionParsnip> pidgin does sametime which I need so I use its irc fuctionality too. One stop shop for chat
<indus> zortec: hmm ctn N? BUT
<zortec> To switch between channels use the CTRL + PgUP/PgDn keys.
<zortec> hmm, that doesn't work in gnome xchat... even though that is what it's telling me
<Church> phlexo: sounds like something from kde apps. prolly will need to install lot of kde/qt depndancies. imho overkill for simple irc client.
<om26er> zortec: http://imagebin.org/74568
<phlexo> church, yep its kde... coz i already use lots of kde stuff
<om26er> zortec: is it there?
<sixtila> This is not related but does anyone know from where i can pull up a daily Saint of the day for my website?
<tipme> ActionParsnip, thank you, I got it to work.
 * NeLLo86 weila
<zortec> om26er, it is there now.  thank you
<phlexo> sixtila: maybe #php will be a better place
<shruggar> is there a gui for formatting / partitioning a newly-installed hard disk?
<phlexo> shruggar: gparted
<om26er> zortec: kidding, it the development release of software center in lucid.
<ActionParsnip> shruggar: gksudo gparted
<zortec> om26er, oh, so you are just playing with me... I see
<shruggar> what is the best command to use for copying the contents of an entire hard drive to another? rsync? cp -Ra?
<root> shruggar: tar
<indus> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gburton> dd if=/dev/urandom of=<your device>
<ActionParsnip> shruggar: there is no best anything
<ActionParsnip> gburton: don't do that
<Church> gburton: stop giving dangerous commands
<indus> ass
<root> indus: how courteous of you
<phlexo> dump is good enough for backup
<indus> there should be no tolerance for this kind of posts
<gburton> ahh im sorry, i actually thought I was in another channel
<phlexo> but grsync if u want GUI
<indus> root: thanks
<Church> gburton: next time be more careful. ubuntu often have novice users. and such 'advise' prolly won't rise reputation of distribution or it's community in their eyes :P
<Rajasun> indus: Teah I agree. Someone earlier recommended in main to sudo rm /bin. And for what it worth, for those who don't kknow what the command does  DONN'T DO IT!
<gburton> i know you probably dont believe me but I have a less formal channel tab right next to this one in chatzilla
<gburton> ill be more careful next time...
<indus> its the same bunch of people
<indus> who are we fooling here
<frogzoo> rm /bin does nothing :p
<zortec> how do you file a bug with ubuntu?
<indus> asmodeus i guess
<ActionParsnip> !bug | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<indus> zortec: ubuntu-bug -p <packagename_
<indus> zortec: ubuntu-bug -p <packagename>
<zortec> but my bug has to do with the installer
<krysia> microphone dont work on ubuntu 9,10, pulseaudio, any ideas?
<Rajasun> sbin*
<indus> zortec: ok then its different ,  a casper bug
<Rajasun> indus: yeah
<ActionParsnip> zortec: you can log a bug with the installer
<indus> zortec: you need to follow some steps
<indus> zortec: wait i help you
<zortec> ok
<zortec>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<zortec> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<zortec> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<zortec> what is that?
<FloodBot4> zortec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ratbert> what is the difference between dvd and the cd version
<Church> it would be nice if pulseaudio would get dropped out of ubuntu default install :/. alsa, oss4 .. any alternative would be better by miles and cause less issues imho.
<ActionParsnip> zortec: refresh te page, it may have burped or is down for maintenance
<bwallen> When using the USB startup disk creator it always stops at 26% saying that checksums don't match. I tried using a disc and then redownloaded the iso file for 9.10 but they both have the same result.
<ActionParsnip> ratbert: more apps on the CD, more languages
<bwallen> Any ideas?
<zortec> ActionParsnip, I can't get the page to come up... hmm
<ActionParsnip> zortec: might be down then
<ratbert> ActionParsnip, thanks
<zortec> damn, I just wanted to check the existing bugs list
<ActionParsnip> bwallen: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<vanduc> hi
<ActionParsnip> bwallen: did you run the CD verifier
<ratbert> bwallen, try UNEbootin
<vanduc> I'm have been setup wallpaper-tray
<vanduc> but I don't set time
<krysia> microphone dont work any ideas?
<vanduc> and My laptop got problem
<vanduc> hic hic
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a way to figure out which application is doing the most disk i/o? My hd is currently grinding away and I have no idea why. There doesn't seem to be an option for it in top.
<LjL> !info iotop | dinosaurvskitten
<ubottu> dinosaurvskitten: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 160 kB
<indus> zortec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper
<zortec> ActionParsnip, ah it's back up now
<ActionParsnip> zortec: coolio
<ratbert> ActionParsnip, do you know how can i see my wifi card model??
<vanduc> I rename folder
<indus> zortec: u needa pen drive for it
<ActionParsnip> ratbert: sudo lshw -C network
<zortec> indus, what are you talking about?
<nicolaus> olaus
<zortec> indus, and why is a pen drive required to report a bug?
<indus> zortec: you wanted to file a bug about the installer?
<vanduc> Now .I can't add wallpaper-tray to panel
<bwallen> thanks guys, I'll try those things
<indus> zortec: it boots?
<zortec> grawity, hey there
<dinosaurvskitten> LjL, thanks
<indus> zortec: aah sorry never mind
<nicolaus> other than kde and gnome which other display i have
<zortec> indus, yeah ubuntu 9.10 is installed, just would like to report a bug that I encountered which was during the installer the screen went black
<zortec> indus, the screensaver should be suppressed
<indus> zortec: ok sorry
<indus> zortec: anyways u need the dmesg and casper logs
<heinrich_> nicolaus, xfce?
<indus> i  gtg now
<zortec> indus, you have lost me now
<piojunbabia> hi can anyone help me to install something?
<piojunbabia> please?
<indus> zortec: any installation related issues are recorded in casper.log
 * Lord-Readman says vote on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22854/
 * grawity waves to zortec
<nicolaus> ty
<ActionParsnip> nicolaus: you can use lxde, openbox,flwm, fluxbox, e17
<zortec> indus, but there was no error... just I want to report that the screensaver should not come on when the installer is running
<indus> zortec: youll figure it out
<zortec> indus, does that make sense man?
<indus> zortec: yeah itsa wishlist then, anyways file  a bug and it will be classified as such
<xanadu> ciao a tutti
<nicolaus> how do u message people
<indus> zortec: oops sorry too much coffee
<zortec> indus, so how do you file a wishlit? now that you got me way confused
<indus> zortec: ok is a bug
<zortec> indus, wishlist or bug...  or whatever it is lol
<indus> zortec: yea bug cos screensaver comes on
<nicolaus> indus how do i right the persons name to which i want to send
<ActionParsnip> zortec: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<indus> nicolaus: just write the nick in the message
<zortec> ActionParsnip, would you say it's a bug or a wishlist item?
<indus> nicolaus: press tab to autocomplet the nick
<indus> nicolaus:
<indus> nicolaus:
<indus> nicolaus: see ?
<zagabar> Yo! I am using ampache on my ubuntu server to stream music. However it doensn't work very nice with video, so I am wondering if there is some other software capable of streaming video of different encodings like mkv and such. The goal is to stream anime. =)
<zortec> it's annoying, but launchpad keeps going down
<ratbert> nicolaus, fist few letters of the nick and then tab
<knoxville> Do any brighthat in here know how to stream music/videos to my xbox 360 on the local network?
<Guest82548> what's the minimum amount of RAM it takes to run ubuntu 9.10 without running any apps?
<ActionParsnip> zortec: if its a problem with the system then its a bug, if its something that'd be nice then wishlist. If theres a newer version of a package which cures a bug you are experiencing then log a bug
<deltaray> I'm not sure what I did, but for some reason all new windows are opening underneath other windows.  This is in Gnome on Karmic.  Its been doing this for a while, but is now starting to really annoy me.
<ratbert> Guest82548, 256mb
<ActionParsnip> Guest82548: XUbuntu minimum is 256Mb
<CShadowRun> Guest82548: the recommended system requirements is 256MB, however you might be able to get it to boot in 64.
<bwallen> ActionParsnip: I checked the md5sum of my iso and it's good. Any other ideas as to why the USB disk creator would be giving me a checksum error?
<CShadowRun> I've had hardy up in 128
<CShadowRun> But yea, <256 isn't supported
<indus> !ubiquity
<zortec> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to determine if it's a bug or not... the problem was that the screensaver kicked in when the installer was going and the screen went black... I thought I lost my monitor but just had to move the mouse to make it come back
<ActionParsnip> Guest82548: you can install a minimal system and use flwm to get a realy minimal system
<varadero> are there any documantation for multiple DSL conenction ? i have to make 3 pppoe conenction on different ethernet interfaces
<varadero> are there any documantation for multiple DSL conenction ? i have to make 3 pppoe conenction on different ethernet interfaces its : ubuntu 9.10 server
<indus> sometimes the monitor detects inactivity and goes sleep too
<ratbert> Guest82548,  for ubuntu to run normaly you need 512 for xuvubtu to run normaly you need 256 run not walk :D
<Guest82548> when I'm running a 256MB slice on Linode how much actual RAM do I get to use versus how much RAM is taken up by the OS image?
<paissad-acer> hi all
<paissad-acer> i try to remove one package, but i have this
<paissad-acer> http://pastebin.fr/6218
<indus> ok bye
<CShadowRun> Guest82548: You do not want to run ubuntu desktop edition on your server.
<Alloosh2> well, I got problem, php mail() is taking forever and not sending the mail at ALL, any advice ?
<CShadowRun> Guest82548:  Ubuntu desktop edition is for desktops, not servers. You do not need a GUI on your server. It's a waste
<Guest82548> server edition on the slice
<ratbert> paissad-acer,  how did you installed it
<CShadowRun> Guest82548: server edition, 64MB requirement 64MB use.
<Guest82548> ok
<CShadowRun> Guest82548: if you want less than that, Debian uses about 12MB out of the box. I use it on my server :)
<paissad-acer> ratbert, hmm, via apt-get i think .. may be i don't remember well ... but i tried dpkg remove too
<paissad-acer> and aptitude remove
<Guest82548> so if Linode says "256" MB slice, it's really 256MB- 64MB of usable RAM?
<grawity> Alloosh2: Do you have any MTA installed in the system? (And, is it a PC or a server?)
<CShadowRun> Guest82548: i suppose so yes, the os will probably need somewhere between 20-64MB of ram to use
<CShadowRun> Guest82548: a simple way of testing would be to install server edition in virtualbox, and then run free -m to see how much ram it's using.
 * grawity thought Linode's minimum is 360 megs.
<Alloosh2> grawity: Ubuntu-910-karmic-32-minimal
<grawity> Alloosh2: ... so doo you have any MTA installed in the system? And is it a PC or a server?
<Alloosh2> and I installed sendmail, tried exim, tried postfix
<grawity> do*
<ratbert> paissad-acer,  try apt-get update and then try to remove it again
<Guest82548> cshadowrun: thanks a lot!
<nicolaus> indus hey
<CShadowRun> Guest82548: np
<nicolaus> indus:
<anli_> Is there a reason why buttons in ubuntu are sometimes not clickable any longer?
<Alloosh2> grawity: server
<om26er> anli_: you mean in flash.
<grawity> Alloosh2: Have you checked the mail log? (/var/log/mail.log)  [Also, I recommend staying away from sendmail. Its config format can drive people to insanity.]
<anli_> no, in eclipse for instance
<om26er> ok
<nicolaus> when i start up my computer it takes a while for the mouse to work y??
<Alloosh2> grawity: what do you reccomend?
<grawity> Alloosh2: Postfix, probably.
<ActionParsnip> nicolaus: when you get booted and the mouse finally works run: dmesg | tail
<grawity> Alloosh2: Anyway, check mail log. Try sending with the 'mail' command.
<om26er> which package to select in launchpad for bugs relating cursor?
<om26er> mean touchpad not cliking
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-cursor
<ubottu> Package gnome-cursor does not exist in karmic
<grawity> om26er: That would be a touchpad bug, not cursor...
<nicolaus> actionparnip: where must i run it from
<om26er> grawity: worked before after upgrade didn't work
<ActionParsnip> om26er: synaptic touchpad driver, maybe. There is a boot option you can use: i8042.reset
 * om26er should go to ubuntu+1
<ab0oo> can someone please tell me the package that suggests packags when you try to run a binary that isn't installed?
<Pici> !info command-not-found | ab0oo
<ubottu> ab0oo: command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.38ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ab0oo> tyvm
<nicolaus> actionparsip where do i fun that from
<nicolaus> ??
<om26er> ok my problem solved or i got the answer. ubuntu+1 topic says that xorg is broken at the moment
<ab0oo> and now, for the bonus round:  how do I fix the stupid "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." in aptitude ?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: tried the daily build ppa?
<om26er> ActionParsnip: no, should I?
<ActionParsnip> nicolaus: run it i terminal to start the bug logging process, see the bug factoid
<om26er> ActionParsnip: you talking about xorg daily ppa?
<piojunbabia> anyone can help me install something? thank you..
<om26er> !help | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ab0oo> piojunbabia: that's a little vague. what are you trying to install
<llutz> ab0oo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ab0oo> llutz: I've done that a dozen times.  still fails.
<ActionParsnip> om26er: i use it, seems ok
<piojunbabia> ab0oo gnomebaker so that i can burn my .iso
<ab0oo> johng@virtbox:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ab0oo> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ab0oo> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ab0oo>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<FloodBot1> ab0oo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ab0oo>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<ab0oo>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<ActionParsnip> om26er: i've reverted to the alpha/beta head I was when i was 16
<ab0oo> aplogies for the flood.  meant to paste this:  http://pastebin.com/d1a3f3e41
<ab0oo> dang pastebin plasma applet screwed me.
<piojunbabia> ab0oo gnomebaker so that i can burn my .iso can you extend a hand?
<ab0oo> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<mobal> hi
<ab0oo> llutz: would it matter that the machine giving the locale error is a nfsroot/pxeboot machine?
<piojunbabia> ab0oo, its not working
<llutz> ab0oo: if LC/LANG-settings are ok it shouldn't matter
<yabuk> how to write the command startx configuring the display?
<om26er> ActionParsnip: xorg-edgers ppa is not made for karmic+1 yet
<ActionParsnip> om26er: works here
<om26er> ActionParsnip: using this: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<ab0oo> piojunbabia: what's it saying?  My ESP is on the fritz today.
<om26er> ActionParsnip: ok got another that should work
<ab0oo> llutz: that's what I keep thinking, but the "no such file" keeps coming back.
<ActionParsnip> om26er: try: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> om26er: those are just the drivers
<Edgar1> hello, will it be a 9.10.1 version of ubuntu?(With all the updates in the same package)
<om26er> ActionParsnip: yes it works
<om26er> ActionParsnip: thanx
<Pici> Edgar1: No, point releases are only made for LTS releases.
<ActionParsnip> om26er: ;)
<zortec> why does launchpad go down so much?
<ActionParsnip> zortec: its busy is my guess
<Edgar1> Pici, ok I have a alternative upgrade to 9.10, but when Im upgrading it stop by downloading a thousend of updates package...is this normal? is it a way to do it faster?
<tazz> does having a large swap partition cause harm in anyway?
<ActionParsnip> tazz: not at all
<Pekka> hi
<Pekka> can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> tazz: reduces storage space as you'd expect
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Pekka
<ubottu> Pekka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> Edgar1: Its normal.  If you install without an internet connection it may install faster, but it won't be updated.
<Pekka> ok
<Pekka> sorry
 * om26er wil reboot now 
<tazz> ActionParsnip, thats a very minuscule trade off
<ActionParsnip> tazz: if you need it, set it up
<Pekka> So, my problem is my java isn't up-date and I'm wondering how to update it? I'm very new user of Linux ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Pekka: how did you install it?
<Edgar1> Pici, i have tried but without the internet connection it still trying for the updates
<tazz> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help
<Edgar1> and then it wont finish
<abc123> hi guys, i'm new to ubuntu and a new irc user... i would like to hide my address from irc for security reasons. i did some research and found "bnc" .. i just don't know how to configure it.
<abc123> can anyways help me out
<abc123> anyone*
<sstv_> by bonne aprem
<ActionParsnip> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Pekka> actionparsnip i havent installed anything yet
<_bruno_xx> alguien habla español  ?
<Pici> !es | _bruno_xx
<ubottu> _bruno_xx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> !java | Pekka
<ubottu> Pekka: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<abc123> thanks ActionParsnip, but will that work on efnet?
<phlexo> abc123: u need to ask the mod for a cloak
<ActionParsnip> abc123: if its irc then i guess, not sure. I don't wear a tinfoil hat
<Edgar1> _bruno_xx ve a #ubuntu-es
<cyberfin> Hiya everyone. Please help me with this... I'm clueless. My mouse pointer is freezing when opening certain programs: Opera, almost every movie player (except for vlc or mplayer) and posibly other programs I haven't discovered it with yet. Running Jaunty on AMD64
<abc123> ActionParsnip, is ubuntu with firestarter safe enough? im also behind a firewall
<Sacho> abc123: no, it won't, you'd have to check if efnet offers some sort of cloaking, or use a bnc
<ActionParsnip> abc123: should be fine
<cyberfin> Oh yeah, as soon as I quit those programs, mouse starts working again...
<ActionParsnip> cyberfin: have you configured video drivers?
<abc123> Sacho i installed bnc and got to the config screen.. just dont know where to look
<cyberfin> yep nvidia
<ActionParsnip> cyberfin: good choice ;)
<cyberfin> :D
<abc123> ok thanks guys im reassured that ubuntu is safe enough for the moment
<Ka182> ola
<llutz> abc123: if you need to hide your ip for security reasons, you made some  mistakes on other places
<abc123> llutz?
<abc123> what do you mean
<llutz> abc123: configure your system right, no need to hide then
<clueless2> good morning Furuno and everyone!
<abc123> llutz is there a guide that will help me check
<abc123> ubuntu default install with firestarter isnt enough?
<abc123> my root has a password
<llutz> ^^ 1st mistake
<clueless2> furuno .. after I extended the HD last night or partition using the "gparted", now I can't copy anything onto that extended drive.  It says ... permission is denied ..
<cyberfin> Is there anything that anyone can suggest that could be messing with the mouse pointer only in -some- programs?
<abc123> lol
<grawity> llutz: why is it?
<abc123> nooo
<abc123> how come
<llutz> grawity: i just tried to follow *buntus non-root argumentation :)
<grawity> Having a root password is not supported in #ubuntu, but I don't see any reasons why it is "bad".
<Sacho> abc123: it's unlikely having your ip out in the open will lead to anything bad, unless you're running some public service that you don't want to be public.
<knoxville> Do any on of you guys know how to make a xbox360 stream from an ubuntu pc?
<Sacho> grawity: what does that mean, having a root password is not supported? :s
<mr_joe> would someone be able to tell me hot to replace just the desktop on ubuntu? (not the WM, but the desktop itself)
<grawity> Sacho: Dunno. Ubuntu natives seem to dislike it. They prefer the root account to stay locked.
<om26er> is there a utility for touchpad settings except for the one in ubuntu
<Mazeal> I have my partitions on an LVM2 volume on /dev/sda2.  If I boot from a cd that allows me to do a block level backup of that partition.  Can I restore that partition and expect all the logical volumes inside it to still exist and be mountable without any extraordinary effort?
<sipior> knoxville: have a look at then "ushare" package.
<llutz> abc123: just make sure to run only those services you really need, configure them as safe as possible (lots of tuts available online) and use /dev/brain
<abc123> how can i lock root
<llutz>  ;)
<Sacho> grawity: how do you install things then?
<Quan-Time> mr_joe: you mean from gnome to like xfce4 ?
<ActionParsnip> mr_joe: if you like gnome, keep it
<grawity> Sacho: With 'sudo'.
<abc123> lol
<discopatrick> how do i allow login to ubuntu vie remote desktop *without* having to log in with the same user locally first?
<mr_joe> ActionParsnip, actually, that is exactly what i want to do
<mr_joe> ActionParsnip, it's ok if the file manager comes along for the ride too...
<clueless2> how do I switch from one drive to another drive in Ubunto using Terminal mode.  As in DOS .. i can do a: b: or c: !Enter ..
<danielwilms> hey
<clueless2> how do I do it in Ubunto?
<ActionParsnip> mr_joe: then keep it, you have that option ;)
<grawity> clueless2: Unix does not have "drives", only a single big filesystem.
<danielwilms> does anybody know where to get official vmware images?
<zortec> I chose to import my settings to firefox... how come my bookmarks are not showing?
<zortec> this was in the ubuntu 9.10 installer
<om26er> clueless2: cd /media/mountpoint
<Quan-Time> clueless2: umm,, ubuntU doesnt really work that way
<Sacho> grawity: I'm confused. Wouldn't having no root password allow your user to sudo at will?
<clueless2> grawity .. okay then.  I have an extended dirve.. how do I do it
<grawity> clueless2: Removable media usually are mounted in /media/<foo>
<zagabar> Is there a nice way to stream anime-mkv's from an ubuntu machine?
<abc123> If you want to disable root account in ubuntu you need to lock the root account by using the following command
<abc123> $sudo passwd -l root
<ActionParsnip> zortec: they are stored in a file in ~/.mozilla in a HTM file which you can backup[
<abc123> ok ill do that
<mr_joe> ActionParsnip, but... I want most GNOME components, but xfce desktop
<grawity> Sacho: 'su' and 'sudo' are different things. 'su' asks for root's password, 'sudo' asks for your own.
<Quan-Time> clueless2: yer. its like a virtual linked directory. thats all
<clueless2> bash: cd: /media/mountpoint: No such file or directory
<zortec> ActionParsnip, ok, where is that file?
<clueless2> that's what I'm getting
<clueless2> Quan_Time ... okay
<grawity> Sacho: So to use 'su' you need to know the root's password, and to use 'sudo' you need to be listed in /etc/sudoers
<ActionParsnip> mr_joe: you can install xfce4 and use the xfce desktop but use gnome apps
<grawity> clueless2: 'ls /media'
<Sacho> duh, I'm stupid :P
<ActionParsnip> mr_joe: thats do-able also
<Quan-Time> clueless2: ok... what you plug in.. a usb stick ?
<clueless2> got something out of ther.e.
<Quan-Time> clueless2: or you have a new hdd ?
<abc123> thanks guys
<clueless2> bac9a29-4fe7-4509-bc4f-6bf5a83b2659  cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<clueless2> that's what I got
<grawity> Sacho: When $USER installs Ubuntu, he is automatically added to the 'admin' group, which is listed in sudoers as '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL' - everything allowed.
<clueless2> Quan-Time ..not a new one ..but an extended HD .. Partitioned one
<Sacho> grawity: thanks :)
<grawity> clueless2: 'ls' should have printed all files and directories in /media ... now cd into one of them
<clueless2> when I tried to copy anything onto that new partitioned drive .. it says I don't have permission to do so
<om26er> how to create xorg.conf on intel graphics if not already there
<mr_joe> ActionParsnip, maybe I'm not being clear enough. i want to use metacity. everything exactly the same as new Ubuntu install. except I want to use xfdesktop. just the desktop. no WM, no panel, nothing else. but I don't know how to change just the one thing.
<grawity> mr_joe: Browse gconf, with gconf-editor.
<clueless2> grawity ... freaking drive label has about 30 characters in it .. how do I change the label on the drive?
<grawity> mr_joe: The GNOME desktop is drawn by 'nautilus'.
<ActionParsnip> mr_joe: try booting to xfce desktop then run: metacity --rreplace
<grawity> clueless2: Uh. Copy-paste. Or use tab completion.
<Quan-Time> clueless2: check PM
<selimaky> hi
<om26er> i open synaptic touchpad settings and it say: You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<clueless2> tab completion doesn't have the option to modify the able
<clueless2> what is PM?
<Quan-Time> om26er: harhar... laptop ? im still waiting on that to get fixed too...
<treats> lol
<grawity> clueless2: PM = private message.
<Quan-Time> indeed
<mr_joe> grawity, ActionParsnip, ok. I'll see what I can figure out
<grawity> clueless2: Tab completion = type the first few letters (/media/bac) and press Tab.
<Quan-Time> you dont have a new tab somewhere with my name on it ?
<knoxville> Sipior: I've tried uShare, I can't get it to work.
<clueless2> grawity ..heheh..thanks
<sipior> knoxville: care to be more specific?
<ActionParsnip> clueless2: you can label it so the name is shorter
<knoxville> Sipior: I've tried like 4-5 different applications, I just cant connect from my xbox.
<ActionParsnip> !label | clueless2
<ubottu> clueless2: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<clueless2> ubottu
<clueless2> k
<zortec> how do you import bookmarks from xp to ubuntu 9.10?
<grawity> zortec: _What kind of bookmarks?_
<sipior> knoxville: this is the xbox 360, right? fully updated?
<fr500-work> zortec, depends on your browser
<zortec> grawity, firefox bookmarks
<ActionParsnip> zortec: http://www.nirmaltv.com/2007/07/25/how-to-back-up-bookmarks-in-firefox/
<knoxville> sipior: Yep, it has no problems finding the windows machine
<grawity> zortec: Boot XP, export them to a file, boot Ubuntu, import from a file.
<fr500-work> zortec, i'd use xmarks
<om26er> how to make xorg.conf? i am using intel gma950 and sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty. so what should i add in there for just synaptic settings.?
<zortec> hmm isn't that what the import settings should have done?
<sipior> knoxville: you set up multicast properly, according to the instructions at http://ushare.geexbox.org/?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=74861 theres one there just remove the driver line
<fr500-work> zortec, no, import doesn't work across operating systems
<timcccc> hello, i'm trying to get my USB sound to work.  please pastebin this txt for me
<timcccc> http://pastie.org/504385.txt
<timcccc> my isp blocks pastie.org :
<timcccc> :E
<clueless2> ubottu,ActionParsnip ..thanks!
<abhilashm86>  /join linux-india
<knoxville> sipior: i think so, i'll look into it. but you have no problem?
<ActionParsnip> zortec: you can use oogle bookmarks and you log in to the system with the bookmark app, your bookmarks are stored on the web
<sipior> knoxville: not using it at the moment, but it's certainly known to work.
<vms> hi
<m0RrE> i just installed ubuntu-minimal to use on my eee pc.. i'm wondering what files to edit to get proper hardware acceleration from my integrated intel graphics card..
<m0RrE> or what packages to install
<m0RrE> it works perfectly when doing a full ubuntu install with gnome, but i don't need all that for now.. running openbox
<grawity> timcccc: http://sprunge.us/eDMD
<m0RrE> any ideas?
<grawity> timcccc: also, what kind of an idiotic ISP is that?
<sinan> I have a problem with my webserver (both nginx and apache). When making them bind on port 80 they bind but no connections are established (Even locally), but it works fine on port 81, any ideas?
<timcccc> they also block your sprunger grawity. the isp known as china
<grawity> O_o
<grawity> timcccc: Try http://existence.binaryhex.com/~grawity/files/504385.txt then
<Sacho> gravity is blocked in china too, because of nonconformity. ;)
<jherraez> hey, what does it mean when an update says (new install) in the update manager?
<grawity> Sacho: I wouldn't be surprised if I actually was.
<pulseezar> dear all, is there some way i can make rhythm box scan the folders it is supposed to be monitoring? it doesn't seem to be updating itself. the folder in question is on another computer.
<bobo712> 深夜了 问大家一个问题：vim中我已经设置了set tabstop=4，但是为什么tab还是6格的？？
<Sacho> grawity: I meant the physical entity
<grawity> jherraez: I think it's a package that will be freshly installed, maybe a new dependency, or a split package.
<Hans_Henrik> i wanna try to custom-compile the drivers for my WLAN card.. when i check the connection manager->info it says "driver: iwl3945" - any1 know where to get the source?
<jherraez> i see
<jiffe98> anyone know why it takes much longer for me to log into a 9.10 system than it does 9.04?
<jiffe98> after typing in the password there is a good 5-6 second delay now
<Quan-Time> jiffe98: some ppl have it, some dont.. its not "random" but it is a known issue (or so i read somewhere)
<Quan-Time> i personally dont.. yay me
<bobo712> 深夜了 问大家一个问题：vim中我已经设置了set tabstop=4，但是为什么tab还是6格的？？
<Hiram> so i just did an update on my 9.10 box. installed the 2.6.31-16-generic kernel and now i can't do any 3D stuff (desktop effects, etc). any ideas? my card is a radeon x800 xl.
<jiffe98> ic
<Rajasun> bobo712: #ubuntu-cn
<jiffe98> well every VM I've updated to 9.10 seems to do it
<calle>  How to fix a problem with unmet dependencies? I accidentally installed libssl0.9.8 manually using dpkg, and now trying to install libssl-dev using apt I get an error telling me "libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.3) but  0.9.8k-6 is to be installed"; however trying to run dpkg -r libssl0.9.8 warns me it has like 10,000 dependencies so I shouldn't do that. Now how do I fix this? :P
<om26er> !cn | bobo712
<ubottu> bobo712: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zortec> I'm going to boot into windows and go through my bookmarks, then export my bookmarks as html file and go back in ubuntu and use the import feature
<boscop> hi.how can I set my screen resolution higher than 1280x800? xrandr says, max is 8192x8192. an hour ago I used this laptop with a beamer and afterwards the resolution was higher (!) than 1280x800 although in the list that xrandr shows this is the highest value! after rebooting it was back to this but I liked the higher resolution more. how can I get it back?
<om26er> calle: sudo apt-get -f install
<grawity> zortec: Better export as JSON. (The HTML format would lose all your tags.)
<om26er> try iy
<bobo712> sorry~
<zortec> grawity, what is the difference in JSON and HTML? I'
<calle> I will om26er, thanks
<zortec> grawity, I'm not accustomed to JSON
<om26er> !ot | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zortec> om26er, is that not an ubuntu related question?
<om26er> zortec: no.
<sipior> zortec: you're fine, no worries.
<grawity> zortec: "Export HTML" - the old format of bookmark exchange. Basically a webpage with some additional invisible stuff. Introduced with a really old version of Netscape but still used often, mostly because it uses HTML, like all web pages do.
<grawity> zortec: "Backup as JSON" - will store in a format that only Firefox supports (JSON itself is standardized, but the data isn't) - but it will store everything that Firefox knows about: tags, dates, descriptions.
<assad> how can i run *.sh files?
<calle> assad: chmod +x *.sh
<calle> then ./*.sh
<grawity> zortec: The JSON format as used by Firefox is mainly for backup, and for transferring between Firefox profiles.
<zortec> assad, .sh file is a shell script
<zortec> grawity, will that be an option in windows when I export from firefox?
<holden_>  /j #ubuntu-chat
<assad> thanks guys!
<grawity> zortec: All recent Firefox versions support it. In 3.x, it's the "Backup" option under Bookmarks -> Organize Bookmarks -> Import/Export.
<zortec> grawity, ok will be back when I get done :)
<calle> om26er: I tried the -f option, didn't really change anything
<Ka182> marcelo
<lyhana8> hi, I got a problem with sound, it work only on amarok
<lyhana8> nothing on vlc, (s)mplayer, rhythmbox
<Rova> Does the Ubuntu translation team have any irc channel?
<hojda_>  What linux package system offers the most software available/installable ?
<sam_> debian
<Quan-Time> hojda_: you mean outta the box ?
<lyhana8> hojda_: gentoo
<sam_> but you probably want ubuntu
<Quan-Time> or DVD release ?>
<sj4m35-15> any 9.10 users?
<genii> !translate | Rova - here is their main website, an irc channel may be listed from there :
<ubottu> Rova - here is their main website, an irc channel may be listed from there :: Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Rova> You can compile everything from source so the awnser is probably all distributions
<Rajasun> Rova: yes #ubuntu-translators
<lyhana8> hojda_: but on gentoo you need to compile your apps
<sj4m35-15> which irc client are you using?
<hojda_> Quan-Time, I do not understand. What linux offers the most count of software ?
<lyhana8> sj4m35-15: probably a lot so just ask
<hojda_> lycidas, I knon, I think is is not problem
<sam_> I think debian has the most pre-packaged?
<sj4m35-15> any irssi users?
<hojda_> sam_, I do not know :)
<Rova> hojda_, You can most certinely get every application for linux running on any distribution.
<llutz> !ask | sj4m35-15
<Quan-Time> hojda_: umm.. im gonna have to say debian too.. since ubuntu is based on ubuntu.. as most things are.. linux mint is based on ubuntu.. thus, many of the packages (programs) are inter changable..
<ubottu> sj4m35-15: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<warriorforgod> sj4m35-15: I am using irssi
<hojda_> Rova, I see
<sj4m35-15> why can't i chat on irc.efnet.net?
<new_here> are some germans here?
<warriorforgod> sj4m35-15: Are you getting some kind of error or what?
<clueless2> what can I do to copy files to the partitioned drive.  Currently i'm not able to copy files onto it.
<sj4m35-15> do i need a password or something?
<sj4m35-15> no.
<genii> new_here: There probably are some Germans in their channel, #ubuntu-de
<warriorforgod> sj4m35-15: How are you trying to connect?
<new_here> oh, thanks
<sj4m35-15> i can't see what other people are typing
<sam_> hojda_, well I think it does.
<clueless2> it says "Permission could NOT be dertimined ..."
<hojda_> Quan-Time, I remember I could install or run Vmware PC in SLAX, but I think now in debian I can not.
<sj4m35-15> i can connect just fine
<aaron11> Hi ubuntu brains! I have a problem. My Pidgin is adding my jabber account to my jabber account over and over! Is this posible to stop! It is getting on my nerves. :@!!! :)
<warriorforgod> sj4m35-15: Give me the name of a channel you are in on efnet
<sj4m35-15> is it becuz it's invite only?!?!
<sj4m35-15> i believe it's the #linux channel
<aaron11> sj4m35-15: Correction ##linux
<sj4m35-15> do i need to double pound?? ##like so?
<sj4m35-15> and not just one pound?
<aaron11> sj4m35-15: It will redirect but the actual name is ##
<sj4m35-15> ok
<Jimi_Neutral> dont spose anyone here knows of a yoga irc channel do they
<sj4m35-15> kewl
<sj4m35-15> i'm a total n00b at this irc thing
<aaron11> sj4m35-15: Please talk ot in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sj4m35-15> any idea where i can find more info on irc commands?
<aaron11> !freenode | sj4m35-15
<ubottu> sj4m35-15: freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<pol-ar> how to provide password IN the sudo command line?
<sj4m35-15> what's the topic?
<Quan-Time> sj4m35-15: everyone has their areas of ignorance.. and im sure i have as many as you.. just coz you are a first time irc user.. you gotta start somewhere
<aaron11> pol-ar: Just type them
<aaron11> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sj4m35-15> like i said i'm a total n00b!!
<thedancingdeer> can anyone suggest a good video manager! something like quodlibet, but for video management!
<aaron11> sj4m35-15: Well do you have a question
<pol-ar> aaron11: was I off-topic?
<Quan-Time> pol-ar: do you mean like "sudo (password) (command-i-wanna-do) ????
<llutz> pol-ar: you cannot
<aaron11> pol-ar: ???
<pol-ar> Quan-Time: does that actually works??
<zortec> I just installed adobe flash in firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 9 .10 and it's locking up... or does not appear to be responding
<aaron11> pol-ar: If you want continus access to su then type sudo -i and your password or just a quick sudo just do sudo <COMAND>
<Quan-Time> pol-ar: nope.. not at all
<sj4m35-15> zortec:what hardware you using?
<rochas> hi everyone
<pol-ar> Quan-Time: just tried it, you're right, it doesn't.
<aaron11> Hi ubuntu brains! I have a problem. My Pidgin is adding my jabber account to my jabber account over and over! Is this posible to stop! It is getting on my nerves. :@!!! :)
<sj4m35-15> rochas:hello
<Quan-Time> pol-ar: mainly because all your commands are logged
<Quan-Time> pol-ar: so it prevents you from typing it in viewable text
<pol-ar> Quan-Time: I see.
<sj4m35-15> well, seems like the irc client is working just fine...
<sj4m35-15> laterz...
<sj4m35-15> thanx for the info...
<pol-ar> ok, thanks all for the help. I'll be back later.
<UserC> Can anyone tell me if there's a color code script for xchat? and if so, how to use it?
<waseidel> hi there, i have a trouble with wiki.ubuntu.com and with my user WaSeidel may i have some help here or it's just in #ubuntu-website?
<Quan-Time> UserC: there is.. search around.. theres even a plugin for it..
<UserC> Can anyone tell me if there's a color code script for xchat? And if so, how to use it?
<fofh> How I can use kqemu? Qemu shows open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory if I start the vm
<UserC> Quan-Time, I did, I can't seem to find anything :/
<Cube``> hey guys, where can i get the ubuntu default monospace font to download?
<Quan-Time> UserC: wow.. weird.. i remember using it once..
<UserC> Quan-Time, er, can't you perhaps find it again?
<grawity> Cube``: It's "DejaVu Sans Mono", available at http://dejavu-fonts.org/
<Cube``> grawity: perfect! thank you
<clueless2> anyone knows how to enable or give the permission to the ext2 ? b/c I can't copy any files onto it.
<jason__> whats up guys
<fofh> i loaded the kqemu kernel modul but it's not working
<UserC> Can anyone tell me if there's a color code script for xchat? And if so, how to use it?
<Quan-Time> UserC: i wasted almost 8 years on xchat, and i refuse to cause me more pain.. im trying to forget it...
<llutz> clueless2: chown, chmod
<Quan-Time> UserC: umm... gimmie a sec, ill see if i got something.
<grawity> clueless2: Do you know the drive's mountpoint?
<zortec> I want to try a different flash player instead of adobe flash, can I remove the adobe one or do you recommend not to?
<UserC> Quan-Time, what does that mean exactly..? xD
<UserC> Quan-Time, thanks ^^
<clueless2> yes it is mounted
<vagvaf_> hello, i seem to have some problems with the graphic environment. it is strangely slow for a brand new computer (i have ATI and ubuntu 9.04). do u have any suggestions of how i can see wht's wrong?
<grawity> clueless2: And to where exactly?
<Quan-Time> UserC: what are you trying to colour ?
<Quan-Time> just a skin change ? or what ?
<clueless2> onto the HD2 ...
<clueless2> grawity ... it's a one hard drive w/ a 250 gis.  when Installed Ubunto .. i made a 40 gigs for the OS itself and the other is allocated
<UserC_> Quan-Time, the text, i meant a color code script
<UserC_> Quan-Time, like.. that all the text i type will appear as blue to others
<Quan-Time> UserC_: oh,, you want colour codes for a one off line change ?
<Quan-Time> its in the help file isnt it ?
<Quan-Time> umm, i strip colours personally so i never used it. BUT.. err..
<Quan-Time> damned if i remember.. 2 secs
<UserC_> Quan-Time, i didn't understood you, i just want that the color code will be used automatically to be more specific
<clueless2> grawity .. still here?
<grawity> UserC_: Ctrl-K, then the colour number, then your text. (Current colours can be found in Settings.) Note that most of Freenode's channels block colours.
<laeg> i reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 on my / partition although i kept my /~ intact. when i now try to ssh to the server running on the same machine as the client even though it used to work it now tells me SSH Warning: Remote host identification has changed! how do i make it work as it used to?
<grawity> clueless2: I was asking for the directory path
<K|nG> Hey when i Brun UBUNTU to CD need to burn like .iso file or Extract it ?
<Quan-Time> UserC_: http://t0x.in/xchattextevents.html
<vagvaf_> .iso
<K|nG> Ahh nice
<Quan-Time> read that.. should do what you want >?
<K|nG> :)
<grawity> UserC_: Also, it quickly becomes annoying if someone types each and every message in blue.
<Sacho> laeg: it is working properly
<Cube``> hey guys, what (ubuntu)-popular GUI applications have a text frontend? for example, pidgin has one, called finch (though this is more like a standalone program, i'm asking if there exist frontends)
<K|nG> vagvaf_: Thanks
<K|nG> :D
<llutz> laeg: remove old id from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<clueless2> grawity ..i'm new to this Linux thing .. what do you mean
<grawity> laeg: Remove the old fingerprint with 'ssh-keygen -R <hostname>'
<vagvaf_> np
<Sacho> I type slow :(
<grawity> clueless2: You know directories?
<clueless2> directory name or label name is hd2
<clueless2> when i typed ls /media
<CShadowRun> Cube``: the CLI interface would be the backend, not the frontend
<grawity> clueless2: And where exactly is that? /media/hd2 ?
<UserC_> Quan-Time, thanks, i'll take a look
<clueless2> shows me all the directories or drives
<clueless2> yeah
<grawity> CShadowRun: Not necessarily...
<Quan-Time> UserC_: np
<CShadowRun> grawity: well, in most cases
<CShadowRun> :)
<UserC_> grawity, i did not understand your method, and nah it doesn't become annoying :P
<grawity> CShadowRun: For example, Finch is a frontend to libpurple. ncmpc is a frontend to mpd.
<CShadowRun> grawity: indeed :)
<mrbit> ciao a tutti
<grawity> UserC_: Depends on whether you have colour filtering on
<Cube``> CShadowRun: oh im sorry. so what is a backend then?
<aaron11> Hi ubuntu brains! I have a problem. My Pidgin is adding my jabber account to my jabber account over and over! Is this posible to stop! It is getting on my nerves. :@!!! :)
<grawity> Cube``: Dunno about frontends and backends, but: vim and emacs and nano are the three most popular terminal-based editors; mutt and alpine for email clients; irssi and weechat for IRC.
<UserC_> grawity, eh.. never really annoyed me when others did it. could you perhaps explain your method again?
<Cube``> grawity: yeah, thanks for the list! any other programs like that?
<lyhana8> how could I restart pulseaudio ?
<grawity> UserC_: mIRC colour codes start with a special symbol inserted by pressing Ctrl-K, and then the colour number. For example, ^K07 (or ^K7) means colour #7. And ^K12,4 would be text in colour #12, with #4 as background.
<laeg> llutz: grawity: ty - do i need to re-add it? or just connect?
<UserC> grawity, ah, yes i know but what i am looking for is for a way that the color code will be automatically inserted
<llutz> laeg: connect, will ask to add then
<grawity> laeg: Just connect. When ssh sees that there's no entry in known_hosts, it will add the current one (after asking you to confirm)
<grawity> UserC: I refuse to answer that question based on my personal beliefs, and my complete lack of knowledge regarding Xchat scripting. Try #xchat (in freenode).
<Rajasun> Cube``: if I'm getting you right here...you want the cli frontends to ppopulat GUI Linux apps right? Here are 2 of them gftp-text, deluge-console
<laeg> llutz: grawity: Host key verification failed.
<UserC> grawity, your personal beliefs...? xD entertaining.
<Cube``> Rajasun: yeah exactly! thanks. keep them going please
<llutz> laeg: you removed the wrong one :)
<grawity> laeg: ...And you sure you have removed the entry?
<laeg> llutz: grawity: i did ssh-keygen -R skyrocket (the name of my computer) - have to run to work but will try whatever you suggest when i'm back this evening - ty for help
<nikolam> pastebin.ubuntu.com seems like not working, i think
<grawity> laeg: How about doing this: 1) Add this to ~/.ssh/config http://dpaste.com/130787/plain/ 2) Remove ~/.ssh/known_hosts completely
<grawity> nikolam: Because it's paste.ubuntu.com
<grawity> nikolam: And there are many more other pastebins too.
<neonpolaris> Hey guys, is it okay to ask a general linux question here?
<Rajasun> Cube``: if U can recall that is...others can chip in...well aptitude, apt-get are another 2 more
<sipior> neonpolaris: ask away.
<neonpolaris> I'm trying to send an e-mail from the commandline
<lyhana8> neonpolaris: ask, people will send to the appropriate channel if needed
<nikolam> ahaa
<neonpolaris> out through my ISP's smtp server
<Cube``> Rajasun: huh?
<Quan-Time> can you chown a whole drive ? when you dont have write permissions ?
<Quan-Time> best way to enable writing to a part when its not letting you ?
<nikolam> grawity, yes, paste.ubuntu.com works! . An yes, there are
<grawity> Quan-Time: Root can chown anything. Normal users cannot chown.
<nikolam> :)
<neonpolaris> I think if I send it directly, alot of mail servers will disreguard it as spam
<zortec> I'm trying to play a radio station through last.fm and the audio is very low... any help please
<grawity> Cube``: http://dpaste.com/130789/
<neonpolaris> I've installed sendmail, but I'm a bit lost on the config
<Quan-Time> grawity: workin with clueless2.. still not sure about his problem.. even tried the cheat "sudo nautilus" which often works for things...
<Rajasun> Cube``: do not aptitude, apt, dpkg perform exactly (if not more) what synaptic, software center do largely?
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?
<grawity> neonpolaris: Get rid of sendmail, then.
<grawity> neonpolaris: Its configuration can drive people insane.
<neonpolaris> not sure if it's the right utility
<neonpolaris> ah, thanks
<grawity> neonpolaris: If this is a server, I recommend postfix (or maybe exim4).
<sipior> neonpolaris: yeah, try postfix instead of sendmail. and arrange to use your isp's mail server as a "smart relay"
<clueless2> grawity .. Quan-Time has been tried to help for over 30 minutes already and I got no luck so far
<neonpolaris> no, not a mail server
<grawity> neonpolaris: For personal computers, esmtp or msmtp, both are simple send-only MTAs.
<Cube``> or maybe ways how to control certain apps from console?
<clueless2> i'm determined to make this thing work .. if there is a possible way ..
<zortec> the volume is also maxed, but I can't really hear anything
<neonpolaris> postfix, with my ISP as a smart relay
<Quan-Time> clueless2: theres a way.. im just puzzled its not going anywhere..
<lzrdking> I'm going back to windows until i can resolve my bluetooth issue
<lzrdking> aUGHH!!  wINDOWS!! the Devil!
<clueless2> Quan-Time .. thanks
<grawity> neonpolaris: Just install esmtp|msmtp, they both are designed for relaying through an ISP's smarthost. I assume you don't need incoming mail?
<clueless2> keep on thinking ..lols (thanks)
<neonpolaris> no, not recieving ever
<zortec> it's also using internal audio... no idea if that is my sound card
<grawity> neonpolaris: Okay, so get one of these two. No need to have postfix running all the time.
<neonpolaris> Ok, I'll go read up on esmtp and msmtp.
<grawity> neonpolaris: And... have you installed a MUA too? (mutt, alpine, or for extreme simplicity - bsd-mailx)
<neonpolaris> Not installed mua.
<shredder12> Hello everyone, I am unable to publish my pgp key on ubuntu key server ..  more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349293
<Quan-Time> grawity: heh.. fstab.. he just made the partition.. heh ;)
<zortec> ok, fixed it... not sure what I did but should it be analog stereo duplex?
<zortec> I am wearing headphones...
<Al2O3> hi, what is the dev channel for ubuntu?
<zortec> oh, I had to turn up the output volume... guess t hat would help
<maco> Al2O3: #ubuntu-devel
<Al2O3> maco, thanks.
<Quan-Time> whats ##ubuntu ? is there one ?
<Quan-Time> ah.. nope
<neonpolaris> Thanks everyone, I'm off to do more research!
<piojunbabia> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<piojunbabia> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<wtt> hi, installed th closed source drivers of nvidia on my alienware laptop. now i can only use recovery mode. how can i go back to my original driver?
<hojda_> Could you help me to make first step of setting the gnome ? http://penguininside.blogspot.com/2009/08/top-10-gnome-performance-tweaks.html
<piojunbabia> hi, i always here, read, etc the word gnome but i do not know what it is and what it does, can anyway give me a hint? thanks...
<piojunbabia> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<lzrdking> is Xubuntu without any desktop environment?
<piojunbabia> so in ubuntu, we can replace out desktop environment?
<grawity> lzrdking: No, it comes with Xfce.
<grawity> piojunbabia: You can do that in any Linux distro... Ubuntu just makes it easier.
<nascentmind> hi. while installing nasm i get this message "Ignoring install-info called from maintainer script The package nasm should be rebuild with new debhelper to get trigger support". What does it mean?
<piojunbabia> gravity thanks
<Rajasun> piojunbabia: http://linuxreviews.org/software/desktops/
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?
<piojunbabia> thanks for the link...
<wtt> hi, installed th closed source drivers of nvidia on my alienware laptop. now i can only use recovery mode. how can i go back to my original driver?
<lzrdking> this happens with my BT mouse and both Sony phones that have bluetooth remotes
<petsounds> piojunbabia : i think gnome is the best desktop environment around, i like kde bt it's not really easy to use for amateurs like me.
<grawity> piojunbabia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kde http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce - Ubuntu comes with these. But it's possible to mix components from GNOME and Xfce, for example... Or not even have a DE at all, just a single window manager (like I'm using at the moment)
<lzrdking> i am using ktorrent with the gnome desktop; it needed to install a lot of KDE deps
<piojunbabia> gravity: thats a lot of link and is appreciated
<zortec> another question,  I made my /home partition 80+ GB, why is there 65.7 free now?
<zortec> I haven't installed anything in /home
<lzrdking> if you made it 80000 MB, it could be a counting issue
<nascentmind> anybody?
<littlegreen>  hey guys! Erm... why is it that whenever I "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" Update manager always starts and tells me there are updates to be installed ? Aren't those two commands supposed to keep my system up-to-date?
<lzrdking> or 80000000KB, an even greater counting discrepancy
<Rajasun> yeah most of us do use KDE/QT apps e.g. smplayer, minitube even if we are using the GNOME desktop
<zortec> it imported all my documents and settings... that is why
<petsounds> lzrdking : can you download torrent with kTorrent in private tracker like bitsoup? cause i can't :(
<thedancingdeer> can anyone suggest a good video manager! something like quodlibet, but for video management!
<clueless2> for some reason I can't copy anything on to the hd2 which is formatted as EXT2 ..
<shruggar> I've just installed a new hard drive and copied the entire "old" hard drive to the "new" one. I now need to install the bootloader onto the new hard drive, but I'm not sure how to go about it. I have tried: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdb    but this is apparently not all that was needed.   When I removed the "old" hard drive and plugged the "new" hard drive into the "old" one, I received an error message stating something along
<shruggar> the lines of a partition not being able to be read
<clueless2> is there a way to do this .. i have read this site http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-1856-access-disk-partition-ext2-3
<lzrdking> petsounds: i am using private trackers in ktorrent
<clueless2> but can't find the directory or file /etc
<llutz> clueless2: chown, chmod
<clueless2> llutz
<clueless2> how
<grawity> clueless2: So is it /media/hd2 ?
<llutz> clueless2: read man-pages (sudo chown user:grp /mntpoint
<clueless2> grawity ..yes
<shruggar> I formatted the new drive as ext4, I don't know if that's what is causing the problem
<grawity> clueless2: sudo chmod -R a+rwX /media/hd2
<grawity> clueless2: To allow everyone to write into it.
<jl-satyr> i'm trying to store my ecryptfs passphrase on a usb drive, but i can't get it to mount at boot and stay mounted after gnome starts on login.  gnome-volume-manager wants to unmount it and remount it so that i get an icon on the desktop for the drive.  but when it's unmounted, of course, i can't mount my encrypted /home/...  any help?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  or make a sub directory on the drive and chown/chmod it so you can let a user have access to that dir.
<ScoobyDoo> How can I run my script in the background upon start up? I Tried "update-rc.d Auto.bash &"
<clueless2> Dr_Willis, Gravity ...it works
<clueless2> Jes .... it's been over 2 hours since I've been looking to do this
<clueless2> it works now
<Dr_Willis> ScoobyDoo:  depends on what you want/need the scripts to do.   uodate-rd.d is for services i belive. not just any script
<om26er> how can i disable grub2 to probe for my /root partition?
 * grawity wishes people learned to tab-complete his nick for once.
<clueless2> Thanks Grawity! you have brightened my  morning
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  linux filesystem/permission fundamentals :)
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  you could of just made a directory on the drive and let the user have full permissions to that also.  makes it a little 'neater'
<om26er> i see the error device not found "UUID.."  but the system can boot so how can i disable that
<littlegreen> Hey guys... I'm having some trouble with my HP Laserjet 4050N... It has 2 paper trays but always attempts to print from the first one... there's no "Tray" options in the Printer's properties to choose from... could someone suggest me where to look?
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?  it happens with my BT mouse and with both sony phones that have a BT remote (apparently only one phone can be connected at a time, but one is better than none!)
<om26er> lzrdking: tried karmic?
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. i will but in the past few hours... it has been bothering me b/c I couldn't anything to copy onto
<lzrdking> om26er: no, i am using it to run Boxee which is not supported in Karmic and does not run on my laptop that is running karmic
<ScoobyDoo> Dr_Willis: The only other way around is to make the script run itself in the background, Rather then using the /usr/bin/Auto.bash & way
<lzrdking> only intrepid and jaunty
<ScoobyDoo> IS their a way?
<Dr_Willis> ScoobyDoo:  what do you need the script to do exactly? theres several ways to get thoings to auto run..
<Dr_Willis> ScoobyDoo:  run on bootup, on login?  befor login?
<ScoobyDoo> Ow i see, On login
<lzrdking> of course, it could be something else preventing it to run on the karmic laptop, but with no easy way to go back to jaunty, i don't want to upgrade
<Dr_Willis> ScoobyDoo:  gnome has a 'startup' list of apps to startup. add the script to the list.
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ScoobyDoo> Dr_willis Need to be able to do it via terminal
<Dr_Willis> ScoobyDoo:  then alter your .bashrc is one way.
<Dr_Willis> or .bash_profile
<Dr_Willis> make it run in there
<ScoobyDoo> Dr_willis: Basically I'm making some software, That hopefully makes a script run upon log in
<lzrdking> om26er: does karmic revamp the BT subsystem?
<papul> what do i have to install to try out fluxbox?
<brendan`> fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> ScoobyDoo:  when a user logins to the terminal, .bash_profile  (or .profile) and .bashrc are ran automatically
<aoupi0> helol, I ran grub-install on /dev/sdb5 instead of /dev/sdb what do I do?
<thiebaude> papul, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<papul> and the entry will appear in gdm?
<thiebaude> yes
<om26er> lzrdking: i think the new BT stacks were not pushed on karmic due to some stability issues so no big changes from jaunty
<papul> thiebaude, thx for d help :-)
<lorenzo_> hi, can i use the skype chat in empathy the way i used to do it in pidgin with the skype-API plugin? thanks
<lonejack> Hi I taken a look to this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPEclipse does somebody know if the instructions mentioned are correct? thx
<thiebaude> papul, np, i used fluxbox, but i had used openbox for a long time
<lzrdking> om26er: so going to karmic won't change much
<papul> thiebaude, do u know any other wm?
<thiebaude> !wm
<papul> thiebaude, which one do u prefer?
<perlsyntax> Has anyone try a MC760 modem with ubuntu 9.10
<thiebaude> openbox
<perlsyntax> usb
<om26er> lzrdking: but i think it would work.
<lzrdking> modem?
<perlsyntax> yes
 * om26er says just an instinct
<perlsyntax> it for virgin modile
<thiebaude> !windowmanagers
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<lzrdking> om26er:  but my app won't work, so it looks like my answer is to stay with windows
<perlsyntax> i read there a bug on ubuntu 9.10
<om26er> lzrdking: which app don't work?
<thiebaude> papul, there are many more wm's
<lzrdking> om26er: boxee
<perlsyntax> lzrdking, yep i try to make sure the bug thing i read online not true or they find it
<papul> thiebaude, y do u prefer openbox?
<lzrdking> perlmodem as in dial-up?
<thiebaude> papul, i just love the way it is
<lzrdking> errm
<lzrdking> perlsyntax: modem as in dial-up?
<perlsyntax> no it not dilaup it a mmodile dsl wireless.
<aoupi0> once more: I ran sudo grub-install /dev/sdb5 instead of on /dev/sdb, then I ran it on /dev/sdb
<papul> thiebaude, i use fluxbox coz it has a panel
<aoupi0> /dev/sdb5 is my root partition, have I ruined it?
<aoupi0> do I need to backup before reboot or can I fix it? or is it not broken?
<aoupi0> (the partition is mounted now)
<Dr_Willis> aoupi0:  you installed grub to the boot record of sdb5 and sdb  - shouldent matter.
<perlsyntax> did ubuntu 9.10 update there networkmanger?
<Dr_Willis> aoupi0:  theres cases where you would want it on sdb5 but proberly not in your case
<aoupi0> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks, so the partition isn't ruined and will still mount properly aftetr reboot?
<amar> my web cam is not working !
<Rui> Ubuntu doesn't cache dns'?
<Dr_Willis> aoupi0:  grub writes to the boot record of the drives - it should never 'ruin' anything. other then perhaps the bootloader
<piojunbabia> can a gnome be modified by a user?
<amar> plz help
<perlsyntax> lzrdking, this what i talking about
<aoupi0> Dr_Willis: but does partition have such a boot record?
<perlsyntax> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=475914
<aoupi0> Dr_Willis: I'm thinking it just went a head and ruined some info on the partition
<thiebaude> piojunbabia, how do you mean modify?
<wtt> seeeee yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<perlsyntax> any ideas?
<xuwang> no
<aoupi0> Dr_Willis: are you fairly certain I can still mount the partition later? I really don't want to loose all data
<om26er> this line is commented in grub config i want to disable it funtion.
<om26er> If there's a filesystem UUID that GRUB is capable of identifying, use it
<freeride1> hello everyone, how do i block 80 port??
<Dr_Willis> aoupi0:  ive never had anything ive done with grub vcause mme to make a partition unmountable
<Flare-Laptop> freeride1: Do you have apache installed?
<piojunbabia> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<freeride1> yes
<piojunbabia> am i online?
<piojunbabia> !pingme
<Flare-Laptop> freeride1: That's why its open then, apache opens port 80
<Flare-Laptop> piojunbabia: Well yeah you are
<maco> piojunbabia: yes. you did this the other day too. doesnt the fact that ubottu responded to !ping tell you anything at all?
<Sacho> is there a text editor installed in ubuntu that can easily convert from one encoding to another, similar to notepad++?
<perlsyntax> anyone know?
<freeride1> Flare-Laptop: well, I know, that's why i want to block it
<Flare-Laptop> Sacho: Gedit does that
<Flare-Laptop> freeride1: Then uninstall apache
<freeride1> or is it better to stop apache??
<Flare-Laptop> freeride1: either way works.
<ayeizajedi> hi everyone, having issue with a ATI graphics, i tried to install the glfrx driver and since ive not been able to log in (decals and keyboard not working).  how can i revert back to the stock ATI driver?
<AndyGraybeal> hey guys, what's the best way to get a dell 2335dn printer to work with ubuntu?
<freeride1> ok, thanks, i'm not a quick thinker))
<aaron11_> Can someone give me tips on how to make your computer start
<aaron11_> faster
<grawity> Sacho: Encoding... try the 'iconv' command -- iconv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf-8 < file.old > file.new
<lgc> How can I get rid of all the old kernel entries in GRUB?
<piojunbabia> maco, it seems there is problem with my connection because i recieved all the messages all at the same time and later than expected
<Flare-Laptop> lgc: Remove them on the package manager
<Slart> lgc: remove the kernels using synaptic
<ayeizajedi> lgc edit them out of grub.lst?
<maco> piojunbabia: that's called latency
<guntbert> ayeizajedi: not a good idea
<piojunbabia> yes maybe
<betmens> http://www.melissa-weber.de.vu/?id=6468e0
<betmens> http://www.melissa-weber.de.vu/?id=6468e0
<piojunbabia> maco i thiought i got disconnected
<Slart> ayeizajedi: that will just work until something edits the grub config and runs update-grub.. then they will be back again.. better to change the grub settings.. that should stick
<lgc> Flare-Laptop, Slart, I did so, but according to the start-up options there are many more kernels I couldn't get rid of with Synaptic.
<guntbert> betmens: no announcements here!
<alessandro_> Buonasera a tutti
<ayeizajedi> anyone know how to revert from glfx back to ATI driver?  i cant log into ubuntu at moment
<Sacho> grawity: awesome
<IdleOne> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<grawity> Sacho: Btw, may I suggest to only use UTF-8 if possible? Creates a lot less problems in the future.
<lgc> ayeizajedi, and how do I get rid of them for good? I kind of remember there's some special instruction (not just apt-get remove) to get rid of old kernels.
<piojunbabia> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Slart> lgc: have a look at synaptic.. check the "not installed (residual config)" see if you have any kernels there
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  ive only used the apt-get system to remove them. nothing special
<Slart> lgc: it's in the "Status" tab
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  the 'computer janitor' might let you remove them also
<marks256> can i setup a machine that will only allow users on the other end of the machine to download/upload at a set rate? For example, if i had a 15MB/s internet connection, but only wanted half of my users to be allowed 5MB/s, how would i do that? i believe it is called QoS (Quality of Service)
<OldFarter> ho
<lgc> Slart, Dr_Willis, thanks.
<Sacho> grawity: the file is not mine ;) a lot of my windows colleagues use windows-1251 for their data, so I need something to convert it to utf8
<lgc> Slart, you mean within Synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  download via ftp? ssh? http?
<Slart> lgc: also make sure you run "sudo update-grub" or "sudo update-grub2". That will check which kernels you have and update the list accordingly
<pako> How do I run a specific command every time I reboot or shutdown ? I've tried with an rc0.d script but it doesn't work
<Slart> lgc: yes
<chrisw> what's the latest and next LTS versions?
<marks256> Dr_Willis, all three
<Slart> lgc: there are buttons for "Sections", "Status", "Origin" and so on on the bottom left.. press "Status"
<CShadowRun> marks256: that's called throttling, QoS is different :)
<Slart> !lts | chrisw
<lgc> Slart, that might be precisely what I've been looking for.
<ubottu> chrisw: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<epinky> pako: /etc/rc.local
<OldFarter> I forgot the password on a computer i set up some time ago for a relative (no login for user)
<marks256> CShadowRun, ooo ok. i'll google that quick
<CShadowRun> marks256: dunno how you'd do it though, good luck
<pako> thanks epinky just a moment
<Slart> OldFarter: boot into the recovery mode.. set a new password using "passwd"
<Slart> OldFarter: I think it's "passwd <username>" to set the password for a specific user
<perlsyntax> Has anyoneuse virgin modile dsl wireless?
<OldFarter> Slart: so i dont have to boot from a disk or usb?
<pako> epinky by curiosity the rc0-rc6 script aren't used anymode ?
<betmens> http://www.melissa-weber.de.vu/?id=6468e0
<betmens> http://www.melissa-weber.de.vu/?id=6468e0
<ayeizajedi> any howto's on changing ati drivers?
<FloodBot1> betmens: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron11_> Can someone give me tips on how to make your computer start faster?
<littlegreen> Hey guys... I'm having some trouble with my HP Laserjet 4050N... It has 2 paper trays but always attempts to print from the first one... there's no "Tray" options in the Printer's properties to choose from... could someone suggest me where to look?
<epinky> pako: they can be used, however that file is used for placing customized commands as in your case :)
<OldFarter> aaron11, latest buntu on ssd disk?
<pako> ok thanks epinky
<epinky> pako: np
<OldFarter> and if speed is everything and features and fancy stuff ait all that important try slax
<piojunbabia> hi, is it possible to upgrade my gnome from 2.12 to 2.28?
<lifestream> Hi, isn't there a GUI for setting up Grub? I forgot what it's called.
<ayeizajedi> is there a quick easy method of removing the fglrx driver and reinstalling the stock ATI driver? ANYONE ???
<cepheus> How do I remove a service from the startup, as in I don't want init to start tor, how do I stop it from doing so?
<con6_> hello guys. i have some question here. if windows we use cccleaner to clean up everything but in ubuntu what should i use to clean up cookies?
<epinky> cepheus: I think there's a service manager for that in Gnome, however I use "rcconf" , it's not installed by default
<lgc> Slart, according to update-grub, I have kernels ranging from 2.6.27.11 thru 17. According to Synaptic, I only have 2.6.27.17. What gives?
<petsounds> con6_ : cookies in firefox?
<Rajasun> piojunbabia: hmmm GNOME 2.12? which version of Ubuntu are you using? Breezy?
<ubunewb> Hi, I accidently removed the battery, wifi and bluetooth notifier on the top panel and can't get it back!
<Slart> lgc: no idea... not sure what might be the problem
<piojunbabia> Rajasun: yes breezy
<cepheus> ty epinky I'll grab that
<piojunbabia> Rajasun:  is it possible?
<lgc> Slart, let me try computer-janitor.
<ayeizajedi> is there a quick easy method of removing the fglrx driver and reinstalling the stock ATI driver? ANYONE ???
<epinky> !reset-panel | ubunewb
<con6_> petsound: yes
<Rajasun> piojunbabia: You'll have to upgrade to Karmic. There are upgrade instructions on www.ubuntu.com.
<Pici> piojunbabia: Breezy is extremely old. You are better off backing up your data and installing a newer version from scratch.
<petsounds> con6_ : you can delete the cookies from within firefox
<epinky> !resetpanel | ubunewb
<ubottu> ubunewb: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<piojunbabia> Rajasun:  ok but i cant do it at the moment,,, maybe tomorrow hopefully
<Rajasun> piojunbabia: It's better for you to just install karmic...much less hassle
<con6_> petsounds: yes
<ratbert> ok sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o and???
<lifestream> Why is my grub so slow? It's installed on external hard drive... it takes forever to bring up the grub menu
<petsounds> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Rajasun> piojunbabia: k
<rymo> my mouse, keyboard, and external hard drive work fine but `lsusb` shows nothing. tried `sudo lsusb`, same thing. `lsusb -t` gets me a little farther before it hangs.  running Karmic, upgraded from Jaunty.  any thoughts?
<con6_> petsounds: just delete from firefox file?
<ubunewb> Thanks epinky :)
<piojunbabia> Rajasun:  thanks
<skel> I'm having a difficult time getting mod_auth_external / pwauth working with apache2. Has anyone gotten this working? I get: [Tue Dec 08 10:42:01 2009] [error] [client 10.1.5.13] Invalid AuthExternal keyword (pwauth)
<skel> I switched to mod_auth_external because apparently libpam for apache doesn't exist anymore
<rymo> /proc/bus/usb appears empty - is this expected?
<petsounds> con6_ : navigate to edit/preferences/privacy you can delete the cookies from there
<chrisw> any canonical bods here? I'm trying to figure out what commercial support option I need...
<dylan__> Bonjour
<ratbert> can some body help me how to mount a dvd? i have the error no medium found on /dev/sr0
<ratbert> salut dylan__
<jove> does anyone know how to launch "itunes" or "itouch" in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<dylan__> Euh
<ayeizajedi>  i performed an update and installed the fglrx drivers when the stock ATI drivers where installed and since then im not able to log into ubuntu, is there a way of reverting back to the ATI drivers from the console?
<dylan__> y'a des français ici en fait ?
<guntbert> skel: maybe #httpd will give you more help
<con6_> petsounds: tanx
<ratbert> dylan__,  non ici est pour anglais
<guntbert> !fr | dylan__
<ubottu> dylan__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ryann> anyone familiar with the steps necessary to enable the b43 broadcom chipsets in karmic?
<petsounds> con6_ : np
<skel> guntbert: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<dylan__> Okay Thank you
<ryann> oh.. nevermind :)
<guntbert> skel: Good luck :-)
<mgv1> how can i make an webpage to only show pictures and not text at dating sites?
<hedkandi> hello I have a problem with grub
<hedkandi> http://pastebin.com/d1b5dc56b
<ratbert> can some body help me how to mount a dvd? i have the error no medium found on /dev/sr0
<hedkandi> on karmic that is
<guntbert> mgv1: are you talking about settings in the client or in the server?
<epinky> ratbert: post results of "sudo lshw -C disk"  , use pastebin
<marks256> CShadowRun, it looks as if i can do it through IP tables
<mgv1> guntbert, client
<ranjan> hello every body can any body over here on this network can tell me which is the best soft ware to share screen from ubuntu with different os .. i mean to say different platforms
<hedkandi> got to go!
<guntbert> !details | hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rymo> is `lsusb` broken? is there something else I should be using under Karmic?
<sunrider> rymo, like root `lsusb`
<hedkandi> guntbert, what is your point?
<sunrider> dont run it without root, etc
<ranjan> hello every body can any body over here on this network can tell me which is the best soft ware to share screen from ubuntu with different os .. i mean to say different platforms well i am awear of vnc but i dont want to go with that ..
<rymo> sunrider: `sudo lsusb` doesn't do anything either
<hedkandi> got to go!
<sunrider> rymo, well why is that! ;)
<haven489> hey all
<ratbert> epinky, http://pastebin.com/m6bca6e03
<rymo> i dunno! i don't think the Karmic upgrade went very well
<epinky> ratbert: is any DVD inside the drive? , lshw does not report "ready"
<ratbert> epinky,  no nothing i can mount cd but not dvd
<haven489> having troubles, anyone know if you install ubuntu onto a external hard drive can you boot from any computer? or just the computer you used to install the OS?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<maco> haven489: itll boot, but how well itll work will depend on hardware's ability to be autodetected
<maco> haven489: so, for example, you may not have sound
<epinky> ratbert: put a DVD  inside the drive
<ratbert> ok epinky  and retry?
<amar> I am using ubuntu in sony vaio And it does not detect camera.
<epinky> ratbert: sudo mount -a
<haven489> maco; i see but i can loose sound. So i can just choose it to boot from USB device? thats what my externall is, or hdd drive?
<maco> haven489: yep
<haven489> maco; ty
<om26er> whenever i reboot my system sound is muted
<ayeizajedi>  i performed an update and installed the fglrx drivers when the stock ATI drivers where installed and since then im not able to log into ubuntu, is there a way of reverting back to the ATI drivers from the console?
<haven489> maco: i have to do a project for a class i am taking for linux as a finale project, have anything that would be good or uniqe?
<haven489> !201.302.0.1
<ratbert> epinky,  nothing just a auto run of the movie
<amar> I know its usb camera.
<amar> plz help
<haven489> amar: what do you need help with?
<mgv1> guntbert, client
<ratbert> epinky,  would it help if i show you the error from gmounter :)
<abhi__> hi
<epinky> ratbert: absolutely
<apparle> I have one IDE with (XP,Win7,Kubuntu) and SATA with all data............ getting very slow boot up..
<epinky> ratbert: what you want to do? "auto run of the movie" means it's already mounted
<dalton2345> hello
<quit> Hey - I need some help. I'm trying to make a bootable USB to install UNR - I downloaded the ISO, mounted it, opened USB-creator and checked everything was ok - Both the flash drive and the ISO file were being read right, however, the "Make startup disk" button remains grey
<Alfredo> hello
<haven489> apparle: you have to much data or your dirves are full, your computer runs through everything to find drivers and such, so it takes a while...
<maxagaz> how to stop NetworkManager on karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> quit:  mounted the iso? why did you do that?
<dalton2345> anyone know how to open evolution without seeing the mails
<Dr_Willis> quit:  you may need to run the usb-creator tool as root.. i was thinking it asked for the sudo password.
<quit> Dr_Willis: I'm doing this from a WinXP machine.
<Dr_Willis> quit:  use unetbootin then.  is my advice
<sammy> I see that apt-listchanges shows me the changelog for possibly updated packages *after* I agree to update them. is there a way to view the changelogs of the possible package updates *before* accepting the update? (from the console?)
<Jayce> anybody running wicd in *buntu? I'm trying to connect to my WPA2 network but it requires me to enable encryption - uh, okay. B ut I dont see that option anywhere?
<Dr_Willis> quit:  or any of the dozen guides at  thje pendrivelinux.com site
<apparle> haven489: my kubuntu parition has 8GB free..., Win7 partition has 10GB , XP has 4GB free.........80GB HDD and the other one (data) is almost empty 1TB
<rymo> why would `sudo lsusb` show nothing with 3 working (and one not-working) USB devices plugged in??
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  im thinking win7 will fill up 10gb .. real real fast...
<Alfredo> :]
<Dr_Willis> oh wait - youmeant 10gb free....
<haven489> apparle: yes that is cutting it close, your computer will start to act erraticly if you dont do something about space...
<apparle> Dr_Willis: that's the free space on it.. not the total size
<Jayce> oh wow I suck
<Jayce> I just figured it out
<Jayce> gotta hit the little arrow next to the wifi network name, and advanced settings - then put the key in
<abhi__> hi need some help with internal mic(not working) of dell stupid 1435, lspci -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337406/
<DexterLB> hi. is there any way to make openoffice.org not edit 08 AM to 08:00:00!?
<abhi__> the external mics are working, but not the internal mics
<DexterLB> sorry for my tone, I'm just angry with it
<apparle> haven489: 8GB free is cutting close?
<haven489> apparle: whats your prosseser?
<abhi__> hi need some help with internal mic(not working) of dell studio 1435, lspci -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337406/ (typo earlier)
<DexterLB> sorry
<hedkandi> back again!
<apparle> haven489: Pentium D 2.8GHz
<abhi__> abhi1
<abhi1> abhi__:
<hedkandi> http://pastebin.com/d1b5dc56b
<hedkandi> about grub
<sint> does anyone else having issues running a vm in 9.10? one of my cores runs at 100% all the time and i don't know how to fix this. it happens in vmware and vbox as well
<DexterLB> so, openoffice edits 8 am to 08:00:00 etc as soon as I type it, and I want it to stay 8 am. What should I do?
<apparle> haven489: and other drive (1TB) is almost empty
<rymo> /proc/bus/usb is empty and lsusb outputs nothing - wtf?
<haven489> apparle: yes that is cutting it close, your windows 7  will start to have driver errrors like "your display driver has stopped working and has recovered"
<lirk13> hello?
<xD> lirk13: hi
<ayeizajedi> is it me your looking for ?
<piojunbabia> hi
<lirk13> Can u help me with a Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10 dual; boot?
 * ayeizajedi stops singing lionel richie
<lirk13> Can u help me with a Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10 dual; boot?
<piojunbabia> link13: i cant
<apparle> haven489: so how much free space should I have on each partition ... already 22 out of 80 GB is free
<Guest43519> hello, anybody here with an intel i845GE videochipset? I have bad  performance in X. OS is kubuntu karmic
<MaT-dg1> I'm using X11 forwarding to other machines. It works but I wonder if it's possible to forward existing windows instead of creating a new process
<apparle> haven489: And I don't give a damn about Win7 coz I don't use it. I am concerned with bootup speed kubuntu/ubuntu
<dalton2345> is it possible to open evolution without seeing my mails, cause others using my pc
<haven489> each partition has its own recomendation (linux wont care about space) windows 7 should have 10GB free at all times, XP is less but i dont know what it is.
<rymo> i always thought linux != windows, but it looks like i'm going to have to reinstall this @#%% ubuntu. what a waste.
<lirk13> CAN ANYONE HELP WITH A WINDOWS 7 AND UBUNTU 9.10 DUAL BOOT
<lirk13> CAN ANYONE HELP WITH A WINDOWS 7 AND UBUNTU 9.10 DUAL BOOT
<epinky> !caps | lirk13
<ubottu> lirk13: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<coreGrl> hi
<epinky> !#ubuntu | lirk13
<ubottu> lirk13: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<usamahashimi> Hi
<usamahashimi> does kernel modesetting support exists in ubuntu 9.10?
<coreGrl> I've karmic and I've a onboard wifi card and an external usb wifi card on a notebook, how can I make ubuntu use just the external one?
<Guest43519> hello, anybody here with an intel i845GE videochipset? I have bad  performance in X. OS is kubuntu karmic
<NuuBuntu> I need someone to walk me through installing a Linksys wireless adapter card.
<Slart> lirk13: you might want to explain your specific problems instead of just asking for help
<prathap> where can i find my ssh public key ?
<Rajasun> usamahashimi: does kernel 2.6.31 support KMS?
<Slart> Guest43519: there were some intel problems a while ago.. I think everything is fixed now though
<Slart> !intel | Guest43519
<ubottu> Guest43519: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<^workman^> prathap: $HOME/.ssh
<usamahashimi> Rajasun: no idea, i am also asking here about modesetting :)
<Guest43519> i've already read these articles. any other ideas, example xorg.conf?
<stmiller> whoa a ton of people on many channels just got disconnected
<sonne> it's called netsplit
<Seb1> Hi, I have a problem with my computer. After the last update of the kernel, I have no sound and I was wondering if one of you guys could help me.
<Slart> stmiller: sounds like a netsplit
<Slart> !netsplit | stmiller
<ubottu> stmiller: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sonne> Seb1, does it still work on the old kernel?
<stmiller> ok cool
<Seb1> no :(
<sonne> then it doesn't seem like a kernel issue
<sonne> how do you know it doesn't work?
<Seb1> sonne, bah because I can't hear any sound coming through the speakers
<haven489> Is there a ubuntu off topic chat??
<sonne> Seb1, have you checked everything?
<sonne> such as volume
<Rajasun> haven489: #ubuntu-offtopic
<haven489> Rajasun: ty
<Rajasun> haven489: np
<Seb1> yes, I also removed pulseaudio and nothing
<Seb1> I checked alsa and so on,  but nothing
<ardchoille> Is the google chrome browser available in the Karmic repos? I can't figure out how to install it.
<Rajasun> ardchoille: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<ubunewb> What would happen if I installed a package that is meant for jaunty on karmic?
<sonne> Seb1, is the volume high already, or you can't access it at all?
<NuuBuntu> Ubuntu will not recognize my Linksys WUSB54GC wireless USB adapter.
<Slart> ardchoille: I'm not sure if it is.. I think I had to add some special repository to get it
<^workman^> ardchoille: you need the PPA I believe, you can do a google search for it
<erUSUL> !ppa | ardchoille it is in a
<ubottu> ardchoille it is in a: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Slart> ardchoille: and that's not google chrome.. it's chromium . I'm not sure if google chrome for linux is out yet
<Seb1> Sonne, I can access the controls but nothing come out
<Rajasun> ardchoille: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main deb
<__Trullo> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/w00t.html
<Rajasun> it's Google Chrome alright
<ubunewb> What would happen if I installed a package that is meant for jaunty on karmic?
<sonne> Seb1, nothing come out?
<ardchoille> Thanks all
<sonne> have you checked the switches too?
<ardchoille> erUSUL: Nice.. bookmarked :)
<Rajasun> ardchoille: np
<__Trullo> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en&brand=CHFK&platform=linux_ubuntu_i386
<sonne> i found that most of the times it's some master switch turned off by who-knows-what
<NuuBuntu> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my WUSB54GC Linksys wireless USB adapter?
<__Trullo> that's the correct link
<sonne> i hope that helps, cause i need to eat now :P
<Seb1> no, nothing
<sonne> later :)
<Seb1> later, thx for your gelp
<Seb1> help
<nazzzux> Does anyone know why i can't open my Synaptic Package Manager? I get this error messag: E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<nazzzux> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<sipior> ubunewb: depends on the package. probably fine, might fail horribly, not supported either way :-)
<Slart> ardchoille: also have a look here.. http://www.chromium.org/
<The> hello! how can i chose in what directory i want wget to download the file?
<apparle> nazzzux: open terminal and use 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<ardchoille> Slart: Thanks
<Slart> The: isn't there a switch for that? -o perhaps?
<nazzzux> apparle: Will try that
<bridger> (apologies, I got disconnected)
<Slart> The: man wget will give you more info that you'll know what to do with =)
<apparle> The: I think you should read the manpage of wget.. or website
<bridger>  Question:  How would one set Emerald/Compiz as their default window manager, without running a script to replace the default at each startup?
<The> i couldn't find anything...
<dalton2345> is there a way to hide ur mails when u open evolution...cause anyone can see my mails...very annoying
<nazzzux> apparle: It sait the same thing about the adobe-flashplugin packet.
<fastputty> hello how can i count the line in text file from all directory including sub-directory etc??
<fastputty> i used wc-l * but it does only on the curent directory
<^workman^> The: try wget -P /yourpath http://some.url.com
<pharming> Hi... I am new to ubuntu, i installed ccsm, i had the cume working fine. then under "appearances" i changed the theme, and now my cube dosn't work at all, and under "visual effects," it wont let me enable "extra." does anyone have any suggestions??
<MrSnakeOil> Hello good people. Ive just installed a fresh Unbuntu 9.10 on an iMac 7,1 yet there is no sound. lspci reports: 'Audio device: Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)' , the volume controls are all the way up lsmod shows drivers installed for it. I've also vi'd alsa-base and added 'options snd-hda-inten model=imac24'. I'm afraid I've not progressed it. Is there anything else I should try?
<llutz> The: man wget
<paissad-acer> how can i make this error not come back agagin ?
<paissad-acer> http://pastebin.fr/6222
<Eremite> My SD card reader doesn't mount since I installed Karmic.  HELP?
<L0rdAjax> hello all im having problem booting to Ubuntu after latest kernel update i googled but they say problem can be solved only by using old -14 kernel
<^workman^> The: I found a url that explains in wasn't hard. google'd wget http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html#Examples
<IdleOne> apparle: the other day jrib told me about adding exit 0 to a prerm file that solves that adobe issue, I forget the path to the file though
<NuuBuntu> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my WUSB54GC Linksys wireless USB adapter?
<The> if i type "wget -p /home/adi http://gluon.srw.ro/flood" works! Thank you
<sint> Eremite: is it in /media?
<The> :)
<L0rdAjax> hello all im having problem booting to Ubuntu after latest kernel update i googled but they say problem can be solved only by using old -14 kernel. Is it true or is there a solution ?
<^workman^> The: np
<The> what does np mean?
<sint> no problem...
<Eremite> sint: no.
<^workman^> The: "np = no problem"
<daniel11> np = no problem..
<The> oh. Thanks! :)
<rob_p> MrSnakeOil: My Ubuntu 8.04 install in a VM on my MacBook does the same... no audio.  You using Parallels or VMware Fusion?
<^workman^> The: check out - for more internet slang - http://www.noslang.com/dictionary
<MrSnakeOil> rob_p: No matey, it's running Native.
<sint> Eremite: is dmesg showing something?
<ratbert> can any body help me mount a dvd please
<IdleOne> nazzzux: delete /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm then run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. should fix it
<^workman^> ratbert: mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<apparle> nazzzux: What error do you get
<NuuBuntu> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my WUSB54GC Linksys wireless USB adapter?
<^workman^> or sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<IdleOne> nazzzux: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/412944/comments/1
<MrSnakeOil> I might just repost that question since we have so many nice people back :)
<rob_p> MrSnakeOil: I see.  Well aint that a bugger!  Wish I had a solution for you.  I'll be getting my iMac core I5 this week... 27 inches of pure beauty!  :-)
<MrSnakeOil> rob_p: I hate you :) enjoy it tho, it's a lovely piece of hardware!
<ratbert> ^workman^, i dont understan can you tell me the command with where i need to put the path of the iso
<MrSnakeOil> Here goes  on the repost:
<lgc> Slart, computer-janitor doesn't list old kernels since they are not considered "cruft" by it. The trick was to search for the "image" packages and manually remove them. Update-grub now lists the most recent kernel, as I wanted. Thanks.
<MrSnakeOil> REPOST following NEtSPLIT: Ive just installed a fresh Unbuntu 9.10 on an iMac 7,1 yet there is no sound. lspci reports: 'Audio device: Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)' , the volume controls are all the way up lsmod shows drivers installed for it. I've also vi'd alsa-base and added 'options snd-hda-inten model=imac24'. I'm afraid I've not progressed it. Is there anything else I should try?
<nazzzux> apparle: E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<paissad-acer> can someone help me to solve this matter ?
<paissad-acer> http://pastebin.fr/6222
<daniel11> ....??
<paissad-acer> i don't know how to remove psb-kernel-headers
<^workman^> ratbert: your mounting an ISO? ok do this. sudo /your/path/file.iso -o loop /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<paissad-acer> i trried aptitude remove, dpkg -r & apt-get remove
<^workman^> ratbert: your mounting an ISO? ok do this. sudo mount /your/path/file.iso -o loop /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<milo_> since i upgraded to ubuntu9.10 my wireless is not working...anyone can help me?
<nazzzux> IdleOne: I don't have permission to do that... How do I give me that permission? (Sorry, I'm kind of a newbeginner here.)
<^workman^> ratbert: google is your friend. search "linux mount an iso" pulls up first link - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<L0rdAjax> hello all im having problem booting to Ubuntu after latest kernel update i googled but they say problem can be solved only by using old -14 kernel. Is it true or is there a solution ?
<rob_p> MrSnakeOil: I'm getting excited for its arrival.  Anyway, good luck.  I hope you figure it out.  Shouldn't be too difficult though.  I've just not needed audio from Ubuntu on my MacBook so I haven't spent much time, "fixing" it.
<^workman^> L0rdAjax: What error are you getting when booting with the newer kernel? what kernel version are you running?
<MrSnakeOil> rob_p: thanks mate, you know a little kindness goes a long way. appriciated.
<L0rdAjax> ^workman^ i dont get an error just when in boot selection i select ubuntu it prompts me to Grub:sh
<JesusChrist> Hello all.
<laeg_> is there anyway to resume an irssi session not running in screen  which is running on a server i've ssh to?
<^workman^> L0rdAjax: Hmm, could be that the installer didn't copy over the vmlinuz and initrd?
<JesusChrist> Do you belive in god?
<^workman^> L0rdAjax: boot your working kernel and look in /boot to see if the new kernel is in fact installed and is not 0 bytes
<sj4m35-15> JesusChrist:i don't
<^workman^> !ot | JesusChrist
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> JesusChrist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JesusChrist> sj4m35-15 : why not?
<sj4m35-15> JesusChrist:god is a supestition
<apparle> nazzzux: try 'sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin'
<Pici> JesusChrist: This is the Ubuntu support channel, please take this conversation elsewhere.
<L0rdAjax> ^workman^ ok i will
<perl_cont> hi
<JesusChrist> Pici : Ok..
<apparle> nazzzux: that will remove adobe-flashplugin
<anli_> Is there ubuntu developers in this channel?
<^workman^> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<^workman^> oops
<^workman^> srry
<anli_> The display preferences dialot is strange, because I cannot change the size of it, so I cannot press the ok button
<anli_> What accelerator key does that button have?
<^workman^> Pici: you know what the Dev channel name is? #ubuntu-dev?
<sj4m35-15> is there any discussions on UNR (ubuntu netbook remix)? for acer aspire one?
<perl_cont> I'll soon find out
<fcuk112> i am running ubuntu 9.04, whenever i run screen it stats with byobu at the bottom - how do i completely remove byobu from my system?
<milo_> please who can help me with my wireless? since i upgraded to ubunutu 9.10, it's not working properly :(
<anli_> Can anyone help me getting the alt-key-combo for "ok" in the display dialog preferences window?
<fcuk112> starts
<JesusChrist> linuxFTW. bbl
<IdleOne> pharming: there is no Go back in time button in Ubuntu
<L0rdAjax> ^workman^ i installed ubuntu using wubi and i am a n00b to linux so i tryed the method i found on ubuntu forums but it wont work for me there i get an error
<^workman^> sj4m35-15: maybe here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<guntbert> anli_: no dev here, but sometimes you can get dialogues to resize by closing them from the second... tab
<dAlfa89_> IdleOne, I think he was maybe looking for a restore from LiveCD or something
<dAlfa89_> As am I, actually...
<^workman^> L0rdAjax: ah, wubi...srry man I don't know anything about wubi..
<anli_> would be great if the display preferences window size (especiallt that) adapted to the screen size
<leshaste> does Tracker index pdf files?
<sj4m35-15> ^workman^: any irc for UNR acer aspire one?
<nazzzux> apparlet: It's stll just telling me that the flash-plugin needs to be reinstalled...
<nazzzux> asdf
<guntbert> fcuk112: you can (inside byobu) F9 to get a menu, there you can deselect "start with login"
<^workman^> sj4m35-15: try #onelinux
<^workman^> sj4m35-15: try irc.freenode.net
<sj4m35-15> ^workman^: kewl...thanx!
<L0rdAjax> ^workman^ tnx anyway - do you know at least who can i ask for help ?
<^workman^> sj4m35-15: n
<^workman^> sj4m35-15: np
<dAlfa89_> anli_, you can move the window around by holding alt and click-dragging the window, if that helps
<guntbert> dAlfa89_: that doesn't help if the window is too small :-)
<^workman^> L0rdAjax, someone in this channel might know.... not sure though.
<L0rdAjax> ok
<anli_> dAlfa89_: hm, did not work
<apparle> nazzzux: did you install that package from adobe website?... and plz tell exact error.... adobe-flashplugin or flash-plugin
<anli_> Is there a alt-key-combo for the ok button?
<dAlfa89_> guntbert, ah, I assumed it was too big :x
<anli_> So I can use the keyboard instead
<dAlfa89_> anli_, can you not tab to the button?
<hevalbaranov> hello everyone. I've added a path to PATH variable and the path is true. however, shell gives "could not found the directory" error for the path. any ideas?
<anli_> dAlfa89_: Hahaha, of course, must try that
<anli_> dAlfa89_: stupid :)
<MrSnakeOil> Thanks for the helpguys, I might have just solved my problem! Time for a reboot and retest. :)
<L0rdAjax> Can someone help me witha problem in booting Ubuntu.I installed it using wubi.
<lia> oi
<lia> hi
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?  it happens with my BT mouse and with both sony phones that have a BT remote (apparently only one phone can be connected at a time, but one is better than none!)
<lia> hi
<guntbert> anli_: you can <tab> through though - apply is immediately after "show displays..."
<anli_> Is there a bug reporting system built into ubuntu?
<nazzzux> apparlet: I downloaded from adobe's website. Exact error message: "E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I cant' find an archive for it."
<pharming> IdleOne: thanks for that insight.... well maybe you will know this. is deleting and reinstalling ubuntu just the same process as deleting windows and installing linux?
<lia> hi
<hevalbaranov> hello everyone. I've added a path to PATH variable and the path is true. however, shell gives "could not found the directory" error for the path. any ideas?
<L0rdAjax> Can someone help me witha problem in booting Ubuntu.I installed it using wubi.
<apparle> nazzzux: Goto the website and download and install it again
<nazzzux> apparlet: Doesn't work. It says:
<ath1s> L0rdAjax, what's the problem?
<leshaste> does Tracker index pdf files?
<IdleOne> pharming: you can make a separate /home see !home and then reinstall ubuntu
<guntbert> !paste | nazzzux
<ubottu> nazzzux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sint> nazzzux: what plugin are you looking for? 32 or 64bit? you can still download the file from adobe.com and put it into firefox plugin folder by hand
<IdleOne> nazzzux: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/412944/comments/1
<nazzzux> apparlet: "The package might be corrupted or your are not allowed to open this file. Check the permission of the file."
<IdleOne> nazzzux: that has the solution you want
<anli_> does not the archive manager in ubuntu support rar files?
<nazzzux> IdleOne: Thanks. WIll check that out.
<pharming> IdleOne... thanks for answering my question! but can you re-explain that... i don't understand
<mcknin> Using Hardy, how do I upgrade from perl 5.8.8 to 5.10?
<IdleOne> !home > pharming
<ubottu> pharming, please see my private message
<zenwryly> I've forgotten the command for shwoing which libraries a binary will use?
<fcuk112> i am trying to disable byobu from starting up.  no matter if i select F9 to start upon login or disable this function, byobu still starts up when i start screen.  any way to disable byobu?
<nazzzux> IdleOne: Just one thing, How do I give myself the permission to delete the file?
<apparle> nazzzux: I think IdleOne's solution is perfect for you
<apparle> nazzzux: use sudo before the command
<IdleOne> nazzzux: use sudo rm /file/to/remove
<nazzzux> Thanks
<apparle> nazzzux: use 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm'
<sj4m35-15> any crunchbang users?
<IdleOne> #crunchbang
<sj4m35-15> it's based on ubuntu...
<IdleOne> still not supported here
<sj4m35-15> it's based on ubuntu...
<IdleOne> still not supported here
<sj4m35-15> dang!!
<pharming> IdleOne, ok i see what you are suggesting. Is a seperate home only necessary if the user wants to save their settings. If i just want to totally wipe out everything and start over is this still necessary?
<vik> Hello, I have extremely low wireless signal, although I am sitting 5 meter away from wireless router. Is it anyhow fixable (I've scan though forums, but did not find a solution
<mcknin> answer to my question = activeperl, for the bots/future ref
<nazzzux> IdleOne: I successfully deleted the file, but I still get the same error messages as before.
<MaskedDriver> is there an official channel for the lernid project?
<Binky1> okay I got ubuntu to install but the screen resolution is small how do I fix?
<IdleOne> pharming: in that case pop in the livecd and chose to use the entire drive when you get to the partitiong part of the install
<Seveas> MaskedDriver, try #lernid
<MaskedDriver> Seveas, negative
<MaskedDriver> did that first :)
<gg> the desktop won't start after an improper shutdown any suggestions?!
<Seveas> MaskedDriver, then try #jonobacon :)
<IdleOne> nazzzux: on that bug report there was a couple of different work arounds, keep reading and see if any work for you
<MaskedDriver> lol Seveas I doubt he has his own channel :)
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Broken> guys anyone know a good screen recorder???
<MaskedDriver> Broken, video?
<IdleOne> Broken: Recordmydesktop
<Binky1> how do i fix screen resolution?
<Seveas> Broken, istanbul?
<IdleOne> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<MaskedDriver> Broken, XvidCap Screen Capture
<Broken> ty
<MaskedDriver> XVidCap will record an individual section or the entire screen and when you record, you can record audio at the same time
<MaskedDriver> I use it for my screencasts
<pharming> IdleOne: ok, thats what i thought. my settings some how got all screwed up and i cant get my cube to work, or any extra visual effects, and i can't figure out how to fix it. so i think that i'm just going to start over.
<Broken> thank you i will use that soft..
<Binky1> How do I fix screen resolution?!?! I alrdy tried to install driver it doesnt Ive alrdy tried the hight setting
<IdleOne> pharming: maybe you need to install your graphics driver again
<nyc-h0st_> i can resolve a host via nslookup
<nyc-h0st_> but if i ping from command line it wont resolve
<nyc-h0st_> what in the world could be the cause
<Seveas> nyc-h0st_, nscd?
<nazzzux> IdleOne: Thanks alot! It works now.
<IdleOne> nazzzux: glad you got it sorted :)
<pharming> IdleOne: i wonder why my graphics driver would have started having problems? if you think that that may help, could you walk me through the process?
<IdleOne> pharming: what card do you have?
<nyc-h0st_> Seveas, nscd?
<ratbert> i cant mount a dvd iso what can i do
<sj4m35-15> use the mount command
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?  it happens with my BT mouse and with both sony phones that have a BT remote (apparently only one phone can be connected at a time, but one is better than none!)
<Binky1> How do  I fix screen reolution it doesnt go any higher than 800x600
<nyc-h0st_> i'm not running nscd so it cant be the cause
<kubanc> how do i look in terminal which desktop enviroment i have installed
<MaskedDriver> pharming, you need to update your drivers when you install an updated kernel.  I usually just reinstall the drivers, then everything works ok
<IdleOne> pharming:  start by trying System > Admin > Hardware Drivers and see if it offers driver if so enable it
<MaskedDriver> Binky1, you need to install graphics drivers
<sj4m35-15> Binky1: your SOL
<Binky1> MaskedDriver, there not graphics card supported for linux
<Binky1> on my computer
<MaskedDriver> Binky1, what card do you have?
<sj4m35-15> Binky1: i believe only ATI and Nvidia are supported
<sj4m35-15> correct me if i'm wrong.
<IdleOne> sj4m35-15: your partially right sorta kinda
<MaskedDriver> sj4m35-15, are there no proprietary intel drivers?  That'd be weird
<Binky1> im not sure its a old computer sence my other computer broke Pavilion XH545
<sonne> MaskedDriver, no there are not
<sonne> MaskedDriver, intel's drivers are free
<pharming> IdleOne: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<sj4m35-15> i got a intel gma940
<MaskedDriver> gotcha
<IdleOne> Binky1: lspci | grep VGA
<sj4m35-15> only getting 2d support
<IdleOne> pharming:  did you start by trying System > Admin > Hardware Drivers and see if it offers driver if so enable it
<sonne> sj4m35-15, maybe there is no 3d support at all - some laptop vga boards are like that
<lia> ammonkey hi
<sj4m35-15> yeah...
<lia> sonne hi
<sonne> hey
<pharming> it says that "no proprietary drivers are used on this system"
<Binky1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63)
<sj4m35-15> is there any support for intel gma940 graphics chipsets?
<sj4m35-15> i need 3d acceleeration for my gma940 intel graphic card for gaming, is it possible?
<ammonkey> hello
<sj4m35-15> ammonkey:hello
<gg> the desktop won't start after an improper shutdown any suggestions?!
<sj4m35-15> i need 3d acceleeration for my gma940 intel graphic card for gaming, is it possible?
<IdleOne> pharming: Honestly I am not sure how to help you from here but you can take a look at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ and ask in #intel-gfx maybe
<Binky1> why does my display perf not go up higher? =[ can I add more options?
<pharming> IdleOne: ok ill check it out, i appreciate your help!
<IdleOne> pharming: no problem
<n16h7f0x> how can i check if POSIX shared memory is enabled on the system ?
<kubanc> what should be the problem, because i cannot see other partitions and disk, only the partition for kubuntu ?
<sj4m35-15> urkki: are you finished?:-)
<__Trullo> hmm.. I have alot of kept back upgrades now.. is there some dist-upgrade going on?
<Binky1> where is the screen resolutions located?
<laetzer> hi all. since going back to "normal" in "visual effects" whenever I hit alt+tab, there is a preview of the windows. how can I revert this? so that I only see the application, no preview, no effects?
<sonne> laetzer, are you sure it's on normal?
<NuuBuntu> In the guide I am using to install my wireless adapter, it says: "Make sure that /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/ exists! If this directory does not exist, then create it." ... Is that referring to /home/user/lib* or just /lib/*? Where should I be creating or looking for the directory?
<kubanc> how do I uninstall KDE 4 from kubuntu?
<sonne> it still looks like compiz
<sj4m35-15> Binky1:in the preferences>
<Binky1> yes i no
<Binky1> but it only goes up to 800x600
<sonne> NuuBuntu, it's exactly /lib
<Binky1> can I add more?
<sj4m35-15> Binky1:maybe that's all your monitor can handle?
<NuuBuntu> sonne, so if I type  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/ into my navigator bar, it should take me to that folder?
<Binky1> I had windows xp be4
<sonne> kubanc, it's not that easy
<Binky1> it fit the entire screen
<sonne> NuuBuntu, not exactly, that's a "terminal" syntax
<sonne> you should replace "`uname -r`" with your kernel version
<kubanc> sonne, i found a command sudo apt-get purge kdelibs5
<sonne> e.g. 2.6.31-generic
<GuitarInc1> Last night, I noticed that not all packages are based on i686 architecture.  Is there a plan for eventually removing legacy architectures?
<sonne> kubanc, that's a bit radical, but works indeed
<sonne> kubanc, that also removes anything even by far related to kde
<sj4m35-15> Binky1:i have an old toughbook it can only handle a 800x600 resolution.
<sonne> make sure it doesn't remove anything you need
<kubanc> sonne, any other suggestion ?
<Binky1> is there a .conf file that I can edit?
<sonne> kubanc, i'd go that way too
<NuuBuntu> sonne, is there a command I can use to check if that folder already exists?
<conb123> Is there anything in ubuntu for configuring microphones for some wierd reason my vocie is really high when i use my mic in karmic?
<sj4m35-15> Binky1:my acer aspire one can only handle a 1078x600 resolution.
<sonne> NuuBuntu, yep, on the terminal
<sonne> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/
<sonne> or you can just navigate it on your graphic file manager
<sj4m35-15> Binky1:what graphics chipset are you using?
<sonne> kubanc, though, before allowing apt to remove everything, i'd write down the names of the packages i don't want to remove, and then reinstall them afterwards
<Rajasun> kubanc: it ain't an easy task...had mine purged but 2 days ago...u have really to dive right through the list of installed packages to pick out those with anything to do with kde and qt
<NuuBuntu> sonne, it says no such file or directory, how do I create a folder through terminal?
<GuitarInc1> Last night, I noticed that not all packages are based on i686 architecture.  Is there a plan for eventually removing legacy architectures (e.g.: i586, i485, i386)?
<Binky1> In not sure DX im asking if theres a conf file I can edited to add more resolutions
<sj4m35-15> pull up a terminal and type lspci
<sonne> NuuBuntu, with mkdir, but outside your home you will need to use sudo
<sonne> NuuBuntu, so try this: mkdir /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/
<sj4m35-15> look for the graphics card
<sonne> erm
<sonne> NuuBuntu, so try this: sudo mkdir /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/
<sj4m35-15> Binky1:it all depends on your graphics card
<kubanc> sonne, Rajasun, a already started the command sudo apt-get purge kdelibs5. i hope for the best
<sponzor> is selinux in ubuntu by default or you have to install it?
<NuuBuntu> thank you sonne!
<lzrdking> how do i tell ubuntu to use intel video drivers?
<sonne> kubanc, you can still scroll up the terminal and copy/pasta the names of the packages it's about to remove onto some text file, and then take a look at them afterwards
<sj4m35-15> lzrdking:what chipset are you using?
<sj4m35-15> lzrdking:imean drivers?
<bluevapour> how do i get the output of run level 2
<Oli``> How best can I work out what's using disk space on a remote system? Something like the Disk Usage Analyser but something that can be run over SSH
<sj4m35-15> lzrdking:is it the deafault drivers?
<llutz> Oli``: du
<Rajasun> kubanc: you are likely still to be left with some stuff to do with kde or qt or both. Some aren't that obvious e.g. soprano daemon. You will have to have them purged too if a totally KDE/QT free system is what you want.
<walkabouting> I need to install 2 instances of winXP on my ubuntu machine - how do I set up grub to do this?
<sj4m35-15> walkabouting:why would you do that?
<bluevapour> how do i get runlevel2 startup log
<kubanc> Rajasun, my goal is to speed up somehow my computer, because it's old, like 8 years, and right now, kubuntu is working very slow. and right now my desktop enviroment is XFCE
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<walkabouting> sj4m35-15: work
<sj4m35-15> you mean one for work one for play?
<saif_> how can make the channel number variable in the command {iwconfig channel (CH#)}??
<sonne> kubanc, if you like extreme methods, you could try DSL
<sonne> it's not as comfortable as Ubuntu, but can do its own business pretty good
<sj4m35-15> walkabouting:could you just set up another profile in xp?
<walkabouting> sj4m35-15: basically
<rob_p> bluevapour: startup log is written to /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog.  If you want the kernel buffer then dmesg.
<saif_> how can make the channel number variable in the command {iwconfig channel (CH#)}?
<Rajasun> kubanc: uf that is what you want, do as you please. By the way, do you also happened to have mono apps isntalled? e.g. tomboy, f-spot, smuxi?
<NuuBuntu> Ok, I'm a bit confused here. When I try to run the mkdir command it says the folder or file already exists. When I try to run this command it says no such file or directory. "cp -p /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2870sta.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates"
<walkabouting> sj4m35-15: no, I need to periodically format windows - it gets bloated in ~3months. its more one for work, one for testing
<lzrdking> sj4m35-15: its using the default drivers i believe, its a 945GM
<bluevapour> stupid
<sj4m35-15> walkabouting:so that when it boots it'll give you an option to either boot into work or play?
<kubanc> sonne, is it hard to install DSL ?
<lzrdking> hi Oli``
<saif_> how can make the channel number variable in the command {iwconfig channel (CH#)}?
<walkabouting> sj4m35-15: yes - stable xp, testing xp, or linux
<sonne> kubanc, last time i did it it wasn't so hard
<o_be_one> hi !
<sj4m35-15> walkabouting: how about virtualbox?
<grawity> saif_: In a script?
<sonne> but i suggest you try it out on some virtual machine if you can, so you get the idea of it
<saif_> aha
<walkabouting> sj4m35-15: too slow
<bluevapour> how do i get runlevel output
<aleksandrit> sorry, how to configure the remote connection from ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 9.04?
<sj4m35-15> walkabouting: what are your system specs?
<walkabouting> sj4m35-15: it shouldnt be *that* hard - I could do it in grub, but grub2 is way too confusing
<o_be_one> i havent sound in lmms (ubuntu 9.10 with latest lmms). I've sound in ubuntu but not in lmms. I've tryed to install jack but lmms doesnt want to use it (it selects automaticly "dummy") ... Any idea ? :)
<sonne> kubanc, i think i installed that distro on a pentium 100 or the likes of it, some time ago
<saif_> grawity : the channel number is an output of a file so it will be variable
<sj4m35-15> walkabouting: try adding more ram.
<grawity> saif_: in 'bash', the variables syntax is $foo -- such as iwconfig channel $channel
<Rajasun> kubanc: afterwards, you can try running dpkg -l|grep kde as well as dpkg -l|grep qt to see if you have any left
<Nosco> o_be_one, I love your english :D! Two frenchiiies on ubuntu O.O
<rob_p> bluevapour: Type, "runlevel" and press enter!
<spunk> hello, how "secure" is LUKS compared to TrueCrypt? Any opinions?
<lzrdking> i have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed, but how can i verify it is being used and if its not, tell X to use it?
<saif_> grawity :does this mean i can do this : export ch=awk '/Channel/ {print $1}' scan.txt
<kubanc> Rajasun, i don't have isntalled tomoby, f-spot and smuxi command is unknown
<o_be_one> Nosco, we do it how i we can :D
<grawity> saif_: ch="$( awk '/Channel/ { print $1 }' scan.txt )"
<o_be_one> (how i we can xD ah ah)
<Rajasun> kubanc: good
<trainer> I just upgraded to 9.10 and now my desktop is black with no icons. Help?
<grawity> saif_: To get the command's output, wrap it in $( ). And it's best to put quotes around such things. And no need for 'export'.
<Hiram> this morning i updated some 20 packages. everything worked fine before that, now i can't enable the desktop effects any more, like my video drivers just went kablooie.
<sj4m35-15> trainer:what's your system specs?
<Alan502> Hi :) i cannot correctly play flv on kubuntu amd64. I see the video but the sound is not correct. I have tried with both Dragon Player and Amarok's video clip player and i get the same results. Would you help me?
<kubanc> Rajasun, i tried  dpkg -l|grep kde and  dpkg -l|grep qt and i have some stuff
<saif_> grawity : so when echo $ch .....it will give the variable value ??
<trism> walkabouting: they will likely be detected with the os prober if you run a sudo update-grub, but the problem is XP is going to wipe out grub, you should find most of the info you need here though  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<grawity> saif_: yes.
<walkabouting> trism:
<saif_> grawity : thanx very much
<Younder> Hiram, does gdm boot?
<nperry> Alan502: Have tried VLC?
<walkabouting> trism: thanls
<lzrdking> sj4m35-15: do you know what i need to do to verify the intel drivers are in use and how to use them if they are not?
<grawity> saif_: Now type 'man bash'
<Alan502> nperry, nope but do you think the player might be the problem? should i install vlc or rather kaffeine as i am on kde?
<Hiram> Younder: well, it does go into runlevel 5, if that's what you mean.
<sponzor> is selinux in ubuntu by default or you have to install it?
<Hiram> root      1496     1  0 12:42 ?        00:00:00 gdm-binary
<Hiram> root      1568  1496  0 12:42 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-slave --display-id /org/gnome/DisplayManager/Display1
<Hiram> root      1576  1568  1 12:42 tty7     00:00:35 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-dOTJRi/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<Hiram> gdm       2143     1  0 12:42 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session
<Hiram> root      2207  1568  0 12:42 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-session-worker
<Hiram> chris     5208  4877  0 13:24 pts/1    00:00:00 grep gdm
<sj4m35-15> lzrdking: pull up a terminal and type: "lspci -v | grep vga"
<saif_> grawity : is there any thing in the man page i shjould read ??
<sj4m35-15> lzrdking: pull up a terminal and type: "lspci -v | grep intel"
<manjula> Hi ALl
<nperry> Alan502: Pretty sure it might be a codec problem, VLC have all the codecs inbuilt
<sj4m35-15> lzrdking: you should see drivers listed
<Alan502> nperry, thanks :) i'll try it now
<Younder> Hiram, That's not standard for ubuntu, check again (from a console type runlevel)
<nperry> Alan502: When nothing else would run it, VLC has never failed me :)
<sj4m35-15> VLC RULZ!!
<lzrdking> sj4m35-15:  i see kernel driver in use and a few kernel modules, all which reference intel, so it is using them?
<Younder> Hiram, not that it matters what runlevel it is. Upstart set's up the gdm
<sj4m35-15> lzrdking: yes
<Younder> Hiram, see /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Rajasun> kubanc: as expected ;) Told you it ain;t so simple
<trainer> sj4m35-15: 1680x1050 DVI
<sj4m35-15> trainer: any more info?
<lzrdking> so it would still use mesa even if its using the intel drivers?
<atyson01> can anyone help me with ldap and tls?
<sj4m35-15> trainer: mobo, video card..etc..
<Younder> Hiram, to boot to text mode, at grup menu type e and on the command line add text
<sj4m35-15> laterz ya'll gotta go!
<Younder> Hiram, that is 'text'
<Rajasun> kubanc: fo through each of the kde/qt packages left behind, use apt-cache depends packagename and apt-cache show packagename if you need to. Your call then if you want them purged as well.
<Rajasun> go*
<Hiram> that's another problem i've been having today. the networking sometimes just quits.
<epinky> atyson01: better ask on #ubuntu-server
<atyson01> epinky: Thanks trying to learn irc also been a long time
<ty5479> Can anybody help me with setting grub back up after a windows install. I've tried looking it up online. But I am constantly getting an error stating that it can find a list of paritions when running grub-install.
<thiebaude> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pietj1> Hi all, I cannot connect with msn, using both amsn and Pidgin. What could cause this?
<lzrdking> bad password?
<nperry> pietj1: It *should* give you an error...
<pietj1> lzrdking: nope
<manjula1> Hi ALL. i have1st  installed ubuntu 9.04 (has ext4 ) and then i installed ubuntu 8.10 on my other patition. now i cant boot in to 9.04 and 8.10 is not able to mount the ext4. i really don't need to mount ext4 from 8.10 but all i want is to be able to boot in to 9.04 again. can someone help me ?
<epinky> pietj1: pekan already installed?
<pietj1> nperry: using unsupported protocol..
<nperry> manjula1: Whats the error message when booting 9.04
<nperry> pietj1: Are you running through a proxy :s
<pietj1> nperry: nope
<JinoFixx> hi, need a german person to help my for a translation.. i pay
<Hiram> this morning i updated some 20 packages. everything worked fine before that, now i can't enable the desktop effects any more, like my video drivers just went kablooie.
<epinky> !ot | JinoFixx
<ubottu> JinoFixx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<manjula1> nperry: there is no error messages... only grub dont have the option to boot in to 9.04. i think it because i installed 8.10 later that grub is intalled from 8.10 and to reinstall the grub from 9.04 i cant get in to it
<kubanc> Rajasun, is maybe there a possibility that i go into Synaptic package manager, i filter installed packages with "kde" word and then i delete all of this packages
<pietj1> nperry: oh never mind, amsn works now, so ill just use that. Thanks for your time
<Rajasun> kibanc: when it comes to package management, I trust only console tools...sorry :P
<\\`00t> Hi - if anyone has ANY clue how to get audio+video (together) over an HDMI output, please let me know ... I'm getting video-only!!
<Rajasun> kubanc*
<nperry> manjula1: run 'sudo update-grub' from the 8.10, it should then update with the 9.04 lines
<erUSUL> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<chris_> anyone using a soundblaster x-fi go usb stick with any success?
<Rajasun> you may still be left with a few residual packages e.g. those soprano ones
<kubanc> ubottu, do i need to install ubuntu-desktop if I am executing this command in XFCE desktop enviroment ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nperry> kubanc: If you dont want to install gnome, no :)
<Rajasun> kubanc: you don;t xubantu-desktop will do just fine :P
<ronin_> good evening guys
<nperry> !hello | ronin_
<ubottu> ronin_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<manjula1> Sorry  i got DC
<nperry> manjula1: run 'sudo update-grub' from the 8.10, it should then update with the 9.04 lines
<nperry> ^^ if you didnt see :)
<manjula1> nperry: for that should i mount the 9.04 partition ? it has ext4 and 8.10 says it cant mount it
<Hiram> can anyone help me with desktop effects problems? they worked until i updated this morning. After i did that, I can't enable them.
<ronin_> guys i have a samsung nc 10 and on bt4 but bright is too high
<nperry> manjula1: Ah, that could be a problem - As it'd need to see it :s
<ronin_> apologize for my english
<manjula1> nperry: i update it and grub didnt see the ext4 partition
<LjL> ronin_: this is the Ubuntu, not the BT, support channel. try #remote-exploit
<tecurik> Hello, I edited /etc/apt/sources.list and tried to add gnome-do, but it failed, and then I removed the line. Now when I run "aptitude update", I get the following error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages    404 not found. And I don't know what it should say in sources.list. Any way so reset maybe ?
<nperry> !pastebin | manjula1  - '/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<ubottu> manjula1  - '/boot/grub/menu.lst': For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<manjula1> nperry: my problem is i dont have the ubuntu 9.04 CD with me so i can reinstall the grub from that and i have some files i need to get in that ext4 partion fast
<ronin_> yes ubuntu but bt4 is a ubuntu
<LjL> ronin_: no, it's a derivative.
<LjL> it's not supported here.
<chris_> manjula1: there's a thread on ubuntu forums which mentions this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138516
<Younder> Hiram, There is a seperate group #upstart which deals with the upstart manager, they helped me perhaps they can help you.
<ronin_> ok thank you LJL
<manjula1> chris: thanks
<chris_> np, good luck ;)
<manjula1> nperry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337472/plain/
<cusco> hi
<ronin_> hi cusco
<cusco> since karmic I've lost the option to right clic a gnome panel and add stuff or change stuff
<Galvatron> Hi
<manjula1> nperry: is there a way to get the grub to see tha ext4 partition ??
<cusco> is there a tool that does it?
<tecurik> Hello, I get the an error while updating, http://paste.ubuntu.com/337473/ , because I did something wrong with sources.list
<wei> hmm. question, what is the command to bring up font configuration dialog in GNOME?
<bastid_raZor> tecurik: pastebin your sources.list
<nperry> manjula1: I'm not to sure wheather this will work, but lets give it a go. Can you grap the UUID for the 9.04 partion please?
<sponzor> can you have graphical install in ubuntu server?
<sponzor> text based is hard to partition disks....
<cusco> since karmic I've lost the option to right clic a gnome panel and add stuff or change stuff
<tecurik> Here is my sources.list file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/337476/
<cornflake> does anyone know the standard name for an asp project file?
<wei> hmm. question, what is the command(terminal) to bring up font configuration dialog in GNOME?
<Alan502> I want to setup an ethernet bridge with linux, what distro would be the best one? the computer will be used only for the ethernet bridge and to share files.
<bastid_raZor> tecurik: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<grawity> wei: gnome-appearance-properties?
<Galvatron> After recent updates my Kuubuntu 9.04 stopped detecting my printer HP Deskjest 3420. In OO.org Writer I only have "Generic printer" with no advenced options and when I try to print anyway, I get "Error while printing". I have HPLIP and CPS is running.
<cornflake> Alan502, anything really. i prefer freebsd for servers though
<manjula1> nperry: OK
<tecurik> Pastebin of apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/337479/
<manjula1> nperry: "fee149cf-8ecc-46d4-a805-5dc3890d3bad" TYPE="ext4"
<crohakon> So, I recently made some upgrades (the upgrade manager popped up and asked me if I wanted to, so I said yes) and afterwards my sound volume has been rather low. I have checked all of the volume controls and they are all set to max. I am running ubuntu 9.04
<nperry> manjula1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337481/
<nperry> manjula1: This is a longshot.. but that in /boot/grub/menu.lst then reboot
<bastid_raZor> tecurik: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  look in there for what you've added.
<nperry> t/but/put
<manjula1> nperry: ok i will try that and see thanks
<tecurik> ahh, sorry, I got the following errors from apt-get update (:
<cusco> wei: I think you want gnome-appearance-properties
<iamfuzz> hello all, modifying a livecd and tryng to remove openoffice, but the language pack install phase keeps pulling it in anyway
<iamfuzz> anyone have an idea how to prevent this?
<iamfuzz> I even added d-i     pkgsel/language-pack-patterns   string
<iamfuzz> # Language support is expected to be missing.
<iamfuzz> d-i     pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false
<iamfuzz> to the seed file and still a nogo
<wei> got it, thanks guys
<nperry> iamfuzz: From karmic, hasnt oo been removed :s
<manjula1> nperry: going to reboot bye thanks
<kavelot> isn't it possible to find updates for gutsy anymore?
<freaky[t]> how do I install only the dependencies of a package?
<nperry> manjula1: Enjoy :D
<hellyes> how can I get my GRUB loader back? I installed windows 7 on another partition and it overwrote my GRUB loader so now I can't load ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<Alan502> Does anyone know how to enable kde notifications when using compiz? i cannot get to see them with compiz :S
<nperry> freaky[t]: sudo aptitude build-dep packagename
<cusco> kavelot: try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<iamfuzz> nperry, yes it's karmic, and openoffice has been removed from the cd and the ubuntu-desktop desc file modified to not include it
<kavelot> cusco: thanks
<iamfuzz> but the langpack install pulls it in
<cusco> kavelot: example: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<freaky[t]> nperry, is there a way with apt-get (not aptitude)?
<iamfuzz> I'm trying to prevent the langpack phase from even happening
<nperry> freaky[t]: Cant remeber, aptitude does exactly same :)
<ranjan> hello every body i am having an issue  with ubuntu 9.10 when i start the system i am geting an error msg as could not able to update ICEauthority file in /homr/ranjan/.ICEauthoriy file  can any body on this network can help me in this problem
<cusco> hellyes: use a livecd and install startupmanager and use it
<cusco> ranjan: remove the file
<Guest46430> hi there. i hope somebody can help me:   i bought a toshiba sat 110 with a realtek 8172 wifi card that is not working.   what should i do next?
<nperry> freaky[t]: sudo apt-get build-dep packagename  works
<freaky[t]> nperry, thank you :')
<vasuvi> Is there any way to force DKMS to rebuild a video driver (in this case, nouveau)?
<cusco> Guest46430: can you see it with "sudo iwconfig" ?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> ^^
<nperry> !hello | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Rajasun> freaky[t]: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<freaky[t]> Rajasun, APT HOWTO (Obsolete Documentation)  ^^
<cusco> gnome pannel in karmic does not have right click options do add/change/remove stuff !??!
<cusco> howto??
<Rajasun> freaky[t]: it isn't
<nperry> cusco: Odd, i do :)
 * cusco shots nperry and yels: head-shot!
<cusco> wtf
<cusco> why don't I?
<nperry> cusco: sorry sounded sarcastic.. Have you just installed/upgraded or just reboot and something broke?
<JoeSomebody> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<cusco> I upgraded to karmic
<cusco> and rebooted ofcourse
<freaky[t]> nperry, lol and how do i remove those dependencies again?
<erUSUL> JoeSomebody: #ubuntu-server
<ranjan> cusco:: i am having one more isue when i loged in my account nothing was visible so re rebouted my system in safe mode can this problem be too soved by this
<jonbb> !ncmpcpp
<cusco> ranjan: sorry I dunno
<swerve121> can some one help me with getting custom settings from NVIDIA
<jonbb> does anyone use ncmpcpp or mpd? i can play music from the servers audio devices (even remotely of course). however, when ssh'd into the server remotely.. if I hit play I'd like it to play to the
<anthony__> can anyone help with my new computer?  i have a realtek 8172 not working with ubuntu
<jonbb>  machine I'm ssh'ing from.  i know this is probably the most uber-freq-asked question-  so could you point me to where I should be looking?
<nperry> freaky[t]: You'd have to apt-get remove one by one im afraid
<cusco> anthony__: "sudo iwconfig" <- does it show the interface?
<swerve121> i need to get a custom display
<anthony__> cusco: thanks, i'll check
<ubuntu> is 128MB RAM 2GB HDD(SSD) and 500MHz enough for running a linux desktop system?
<gotsanity> Is there any way to sync the ubuntu calendar/clock panel widget with google calendar?
<darkside__> hola
<SwedeMike> ubuntu: what do you want to do with it?
<sponzor> is there only text mode to install ubuntu server?
<ngirard_> Hi all. How can I prevent such gvfs-gdu-whatever to try & mount my external hard disk so that I fsck it ?
<SwedeMike> sponzor: yes, look at the alternate cd
<idodiaduede> help
<anthony__> cusco: "no wireless extensions"
<rearatrordvag> help
<cusco> freaky[t]: you can try apt-get autoremove and deborphan to look for unused packages
<nperry> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bluessisecy> help
<agreerdodata> help
<coerheada> help
<flyingshoes> help
<darkside__> alguien de argentina?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Bloxxy> !es | darkside__
<ubottu> darkside__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tredideal> help
<mdg_> hello
<horroorse> help
<bilbo> hola alguien de bilbao?
<wajonryAwanda> help
<emailoc17> help
<darkside__> action sos de argentina?
<pilif12p> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<paissad-hp> est ce que c'est possible de détacher un programme de la console carrément sachant qu'on ne l'a pas lancé avec nohup au départ ?
<crohakon> So, I recently made some upgrades (the upgrade manager popped up and asked me if I wanted to, so I said yes) and afterwards my sound volume has been rather low. I have checked all of the volume controls and they are all set to max. I am running ubuntu 9.04. Any advice on why this might have happened?
<nperry> !op
<sponzor> SwedeMike: by saying alternate cd what do you mean by that?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | paissad-hp
<ubottu> paissad-hp: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<paissad-hp> genre envoyer un signal "nohup" au PID du processus démarré à partir d'une console
<anthony__> cusco: any ideas?
<cusco> anthony__: I just googled it. seems that you need to use ndiswrapper - try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1182457
<williamyf> help
<ActionParsnip> !ask | williamyf
<ubottu> williamyf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paissad-hp> ActionParsnip, damn it , i thoought i was into ubuntu-fr, really sorry :D
<SwedeMike> sponzor: I mean the alternate cd. google for "ubuntu alternate cd"
<imarerandom> help
<fedixetroxime> help
<meksueree> help
<anthony__> cusco: thanks, i'll try it again
<cusco> nperry: how about my gnome-panel, any hints?
<sueloferNourip> help
<SwedeMike> sponzor: "text based alternate install cd"
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sueloferNourip
<ubottu> sueloferNourip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuoplok> help
<SwedeMike> sponzor: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<jasualsfruics> help
<nperry> cusco: Have you upgraded or installed recently?
<abnorge> help
<nperry> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<djvinny> êòî ïðîñâåòèò íà ñ÷åò óáóíòû ?
<into_311> hi, i have a major problem with our ubuntu server and Im' wondering if somebody has any suggestions. It keeps freezing at the login screen after I put in my password.
<jonbb> does anyone know why ncmpcpp would pause immediately after starting to play?
<Bloxxy> !ru | djvinny
<ubottu> djvinny: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<djvinny> sorry
<mdg_> into_311: which version of ubuntu server - just curious
<genii> nperry: There's no current emergency which requires an operator. Please refrain from using !op unless required
<ActionParsnip> into_311: does it happen with all users?
<cusco> nperry: as I said before, yes I just upgraded to karmic from jaunty....
<nperry> genii: Well last 5mins, people coming in under different nicks saying help
<cusco> anthony__: if you never used ndiswrapper it can be a pain first time. Basically it uses windows .inf .sys drivers ....
<coldboot> What happened to the Bitstream Vera fonts in Karmic?
<genii> nperry: Yes, actions are being taken
<schmichael> anyone able to play netflix in linux using wine preferably or virtualbox+windows-guest barring that?
<nperry> genii: ok, my bad! Sorry
<erUSUL> coldboot: maybe they finally got replaced fully by Deja Vu
<mdg_> anthony__: which wifi adapter you trying to setup?
<anthony__> cusco: i'm not getting anything to happen when i do alt-f2/ it seems to be there, but...   no luck. Is this the only way for me to use ubuntu on this machine?
<nperry> cusco: Sorry didn't see
<coldboot> erUSUL: What's that?
<ActionParsnip> schmichael: looks like it needs a LOT of windows fluff to run
<anthony__> mdg:realtek 8172 on a toshiba t110
<sponzor> SwedeMike: ok i m downloading alternate cd.. is that server also? or yust desktop?
<erUSUL> coldboot: bitstream derivatives
<ActionParsnip> schmichael: looks like you'll have to plump up and shell for a Win license
<BlackPho> Bonsoir
<mdg_> anthony__: is that  usb adapter?
<strywgr> what does sudo apt-get clean actually do?
<ActionParsnip> schmichael: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081116191111AA5UABZ
<anthony__> mdg: built in card
<strywgr> remove all the downloaded *debs?
<mdg_> anthony__: so you probably don't have a windows driver cd for it...?
<schmichael> ActionParsnip: i have a windows license, but the last time i tried it in vbox, it was a slideshow (< 1 FPS)
<cusco> anthony__: what seems to be there? Im not understanding
<djvinny> Who will prompt, Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 on Intel will rise?
<ActionParsnip> strywgr: apt-get and synaptic etc hold ALL downloaded debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<anthony__> mdg: no cd drive on the machine, so no cds
<cusco> anthony__: you should look up on how to set up ndiswrapper in google
<ActionParsnip> strywgr: apt-get clean   cleans them out
<mdg_> anthony__: oh netbook
<anthony__> cusco: thanks, i'll try
<strywgr> Action, is their any problem in removing them? My / partition is getting lesser everyday.
<cusco> anthony__: on that forum there is a link to download them drivers
<ActionParsnip> schmichael: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTqsSN1YiYI
<erUSUL> djvinny: yes; amd64 is the name for 64 bits x96_64 architecture it will work in intel chips that support it (intel calls it emt64)
<anthony__> cusco: i didn't see the link, and cant find drivers from dozens of google
<cusco> nperry: well.. I just upgraded... and I don't have right click options to mess about gnome-panel.. do you know why, or what can I do?
<nperry> cusco: I'm just searching to see if this is a reported regression bug
<schmichael> ActionParsnip: huh, i'll have to try it again.  maybe my computer just isn't powerful enough
<anthony__> mdg:any ideas? i just need to figure out ndiswrapper?
<cusco> anthony__: post n3 8
<cusco> anthony__: post n# 8
<coldboot> erUSUL: What's is DejaVu?
<ActionParsnip> schmichael: looks like it needs some grunt, you are running windows then an app like that
<cusco> oh.. nperry:  ok thanks
<erUSUL> coldboot: already told you bitstream vera derivative fonts
<anthony__> cusco: thnks again
<djvinny> erUSUL: Memory too 4Gb will see?
<erUSUL> djvinny: yes; 64 bits can use 4 GiB
<ActionParsnip> coldboot: it means "see again" and its where you experience something you swore you have experienced already in every minute detail
<schmichael> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help, i'll make sure to spam the interwebs if i get it working :)
<cusco> brb
<djvinny> thanks
<mdg_> anthony__: we need the exact adapter info - do an "lspci" without quotes in a terminal window and let us know what you have - its better to work from that info
<crohakon> So, I recently made some upgrades (the upgrade manager popped up and asked me if I wanted to, so I said yes) and afterwards my sound volume has been rather low. I have checked all of the volume controls and they are all set to max. I am running ubuntu 9.04. Any advice on why this might have happened?
<daveQ>  /nick nyterage
<ActionParsnip> djvinny: you can use a PAE enabled kernel to get 32bit to see more ram
<mdg_> anthony__: you using 9.04 or 9.10? - I missed that part of the conversation sorry
<mikebuntu> what is the deal with this Google DNS stuff I'm hearing about lately?
<anthony__> mdg: 9.10 (actually, it's mint, hope that doesn't mess it up)
<ActionParsnip> !ot | mikebuntu
<ubottu> mikebuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikebuntu> I mean, why would I want to change my connection to use Google DNS?
<mdg_> anthony__: I love mint - havent tried the new version - actualloy downloading now :)
<mdg_> anthony__: you have live usb?
<mikebuntu> Well it kinda is... since I was thinking of changing my unbuntu netbook to use Google DNS and the question was raised from the Ubuntu wiki
<mikebuntu> are we going to play that card?
<dajhorn> mikebuntu: Some ISPs hijack DNS requests.  If you use the Google DNS, something called the "nxdomain" feature will work properly.
<iroviesickeds> help
<muarfurniture> help
<nfomercialrevi> help
<anthony__> mdg: i have it, but installed on my computer
<spurlelpede> help
<awaipsema> help
<wooxiakex> help
<rivoot> guys, If you need help, just ask what you have to ask
<mdg_> anthony__: did you test drive before install - just wondering if wifi worked at that point
<unusty> help
<affimichonfokc> help
<herstoinospec> help
<Jayce> Question - if I do a kernel update, is there any chance of me having problems with my WICD? I use WICD instead of network manager, and someone on the forums mentioned "can be tricky, especially with kernel updates." I'm actually about to update this system (reinstalled yesterday). Would I lose WICD or have any issues with it if I begin the kernel update process?
<appekkekcal> help
<mikebuntu> dajhorn: would that have any effect on performance?
<Rajasun> spambots
<pilif12p> Yeah
<rivoot> yeah, notice that
<easetsradlide> help
<anthony__> mdg: i didn't. i have ubuntu 9.10 on another toshiba, didn't think about this problem
<dajhorn> mikebuntu: No, it is rather likely to be faster.
<pilif12p> i called ops once.
<aloana> help
<lasivian> this may be a stupid question, but how can I see if a machine is running 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<abillospibict> help
<mr_engineer> is there any way I can execute a desktop launcher from a terminal?
<rivoot> there0s another D:
<nalablugh> help
<pilif12p> genii: Chanserv seems to hate you
<illummacato> help
<luist> how do i change the time for the screen to go black?
<nperry> cusco: Sorry I cant seem to see any regression reported, or anything that would break it
<pilif12p> !ask > illummacato
<mikebuntu> dajhorn: that's what I meant... so if I use Google DNS I might get a little faster connection? Or at least better latency?
<ubottu> illummacato, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> lasivian: uname -a              i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == 64bit
<pol-ar> how do I call ssh-askpass-gnome from my own program?
<dajhorn> lasivian: `uname -a` will give you that information.
<mdg_> anthony__: are you using the laptop you are trying to fix to chat right now?
<mr_engineer> luist, go to power management
<aceveange> help
<lasivian> thanks
<anthony__> mdg: no, another
<mr_engineer> luist, gnome-power-manager
<liakrairemn> help
<mdg_> anthony__: feel like trying an experiment?
<zincinnifiend> help
<dajhorn> mikebuntu:  It depends where you are, and who your ISP is.  Try it and see.  Print the instructions for reverting the change before you do it.
<anthony__> mdg: sure do
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: if you use a local DNS it will be much faster: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<mikebuntu> dajhorn: thans
<dajhorn> mikebuntu: If you typo the change or make a mistake, then you'll lose Internet access until you revert it.
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: makes resolves take 0ms rather than 25ms
<mdg_> anthony__: try booting from the mint live USB so we can see if wifi worked at that point and possibly see what driver it is using (If working)
<dajhorn> mikebuntu: Welcome.
<lasivian> i'm guessing to change from 32 bit to 64 bit is a complete wipe and reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: multiply tat up and it makes a difference
<anthony__> mdg: give me a minute or two
<mdg_> anthony__: okay.  take your time :)
<dajhorn> lasivian: Yes.  It is very difficult to do that kind of upgrade in place.
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, I'll take a look at that, thanks!
<lasivian>  dajhorn : thanks, this is a 64 bit notebook but it's running 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: i have one on all my systems, makes things nice
<arbirlpits> help
<lasivian> tho i'm wondering if i'll see much difference
<origreebreway> help
<egtux> Hello
<ipz61> help
<dajhorn> lasivian: Probably not.
<crohakon> So, I recently made some upgrades (the upgrade manager popped up and asked me if I wanted to, so I said yes) and afterwards my sound volume has been rather low. I have checked all of the volume controls and they are all set to max. I am running ubuntu 9.04. Any advice on why this might have happened?
<pilif12p> !ask > ipz61
<rapha> hi
<ubottu> ipz61, please see my private message
<lesbian> help
<egtux> I have a problem with windows network  i can't access sharing , could anyone help
<ToxinPowe> Anyone have KDE 4.4 beta1 in 9.10 Karmic Koala plz?
<rapha> my USB headphones worked perfectly fine under 9.04, but under 9.10 i can't select them for output - how to fix that?
<pilif12p> lesbian: Ok.
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, cools... looks like it's worth doing. I appreciate that extra tidbit!
<peque> hi, can someone help me to set my disk partitions so they are automatically mounted when i log in? (sorry if i have errors writing, im not english)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | ToxinPowe
<ubottu> ToxinPowe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bakumx> plz my conxx internet dont working
<bakumx> on ubuntu
<anthony__> mdg: sorry, i have to rebuild the live usb. few more minutes
<warkbabbave> help
<jp-enguin> Does anyone know why many people begin their questions with "Does anyone know"?
<ActionParsnip> !fdisk | peque
<mdg_> anthony__: okay
<lasivian> dajhorn, Google says I gain a tiny bit of speed and Adobe flash breaks completely. I guess i'll pass :)
<ActionParsnip> !fdisk
<lasivian> jp-enguin, politeness
<ToxinPowe> ActionParsnip, my question is how to installl kde 4.4 beta1 in Karmic any  repository?
<byprorkathota> help
<ActionParsnip> peque: you need to add the partitions in /etc/fstab
<dajhorn> lasivian: It is tempting though, to try and get the full 64 bit goodness.  ;)
<bakumx> can u help me ?
<ternetir> help
<pilif12p> !ask
<peque> ActionParsnip: no matter the order? or shall i add those lines at the end?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pilif12p> ^^ All of you
<glen__> Hi, I am using grsync to sync music between PC & laptop. I've mounted the PC's /home/glen/ on to laptop at /mnt/gpc/glen, and use /mnt/gpc/music as source as /home/glen/music as destination. does anyone know why rather than syncing it would add the music directory again, eg, make /home/glen/music/music and copy music to there? is it because I need to add trailing slashes? thanks
<ManDay> Whats vmlinuz?
<bakumx> !ask intenet network
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lasivian> I hate it when I do "ls" in a DOS window
<ManDay> and why is it sitting in my /
<dajhorn> ManDay: That is the Linux kernel.
<ArmyMan007> hi! is there any way i can combine the GNOME with the KDE into one ubuntu?
<mkro> #ubuntu-es
<salamiindia> help
<ManDay> dajhorn, so wth is it sitting in /?
<E1leen> ManDay: the linux kernel
<dajhorn> ManDay: Do you have a very old system?  What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<ManDay> 9.10
<ArmyMan007> hi! is there any way i can combine the GNOME with the KDE into one ubuntu?
<hevalbaranov> quit
<ty5479> Hey Guys, when Im installing "grub-install" I get an error saying "cannot find list of partitions. I've tried everything on the grub2 help site.
<Rajasun> ToxinPowe: try searching on the ppas https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ToxinPowe> thx
<Guest42569> hello fellows
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, would it matter if I changed my DNS to Google DNS before doing the local dns cache?
<ManDay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8463668#post8463668 pls
<E1leen> ArmyMan007: ?
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, I mean... does it matter which I do first?
<ArmyMan007> E1leen: did u understand the question?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is there a way to assign different keys than ctrl-alt-f1..n for switching terminals?
<ManDay> dajhorn, nevermind it seens to be just an ln
<anthony__> mdg: same result from the live usb
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: doesnt matter, if your local doesnt kno the IP it will ask the next one
<dajhorn> glen__: You can get this kind of rsync behavior if one of the filesystems is VFAT, because the timestamps are imprecise.  This can also happen if one of the computers is running a program that automatically retags the music files.  The '/' on the end matters.
<ManDay> doesnt explain why it has been created in / thi
<E1leen> ArmyMan007: yeah, but maybe you need to rephrase it somewhat..
<ManDay> tho
<SmokeyD> I have a mini bluetooth keyboard with my mediacenter that doesn't have the F-keys
<chomwitt> can i restart alsa sound system without rebooting (i experimeting with codec models)
<robinr> I made a mistake it seems. I had a kubuntu 9.04, made a cdrom upgrade from the alternative cd and now cannot boot
<chomwitt> ?
<ManDay> Now can anyone tell me how to slow down my mouse pointer?
<mdg_> anthony__: okay - lets still try to get some info while still booted
<ArmyMan007> E1leen: how would you suggest to rephrase it? it's quite understandeble
<anthony__> mdg: thanks
<robinr> my / is on lvm which seems invisible in /dev
<mdg_> anthony__: in a terminal type "sudo lshw -C network" (without quotes)
<robinr> lvm can see it
<ActionParsnip> ToxinPowe: might find it in here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=kde
<E1leen> ArmyMan007: combine gnome and kde into one ubuntu ???
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, thanks again... gonna get to work see if I can switch over to google dns and get a local dns copy
<glen__> dajhorn: many thanks
<robinr> any tips?
<dajhorn> glen__: Welcome.
<ArmyMan007> E1leen: have u taken a look into the ubuntu log page? it askes which kind of system u want!
<ArmyMan007> GNOME or KDE
<ManDay> and how can i make ubuntu automatically get rid of old kernels?
<E1leen> ArmyMan007: GNOME
<anthony__> mdg: which info do you need?
<ArmyMan007> just a sec...
<mdg_> claimed, unclamed, enabled disabled
<freeride> hello, does anybody use TurboPrint???
<fluowlybuby> help
<anthony__> mdg: network unclaimed
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | freeride:
<ubottu> freeride:: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bradpitt> hi. i have a problem, after installing w7, grub2 don't recognize it. the output is invalid signature. please help :)
<mdg_> anthony__: at a terminal type "lspci"
<mdg_> anthony__: we are looking for the info referring to the realtek pci card
<freeride> how to crack TurboPrint Drivers????
<ActionParsnip> freeride: define "crack"
<anthony__> mdg: realtek is 8172 card
<AJC_Z0> Where in CCSM or elsewhere do I set new window placement policy for compiz?
<anthony__> mdg: (rev 10)
<mdg_> anthony__: are there numbers there too?
<rampageoberon> anyone here having trouble connecting to MSN using pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> AJC_Z0: i'd ask in #compiz
<freeride> ActionParsnip it needs a key file to work, but i don't have it, and it costs money
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: connects fine here
<Dream-Ubu> is it nessecery to download ubuntu 64bit for a computer with 4g of ram?
<anthony__> mdg: not sure: 08.00.0    ?
<ActionParsnip> freeride: then buy it, its cheap
<AJC_Z0> ActionParsnip: Will do. Thanks
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: i get an error saying protocol not supported, was working fine yesterday
<mdg_> anthony__: yeah a set of numbers with colons in it
<E1leen> Dream-Ubu: no
<anthony__> mdg: 08:00.0 is all that appears with colons
<freeride> to puy for softwate for linux, it's stupid. so that, I can use windows
<Dream-Ubu> E1leen: would the system run smoother if i did?
<E1leen> Dream-Ubu: no
<ActionParsnip> freeride: no, some software is paid for
<ActionParsnip> freeride: like crossover office, penumbra, cedega
<Dream-Ubu> E1leen: >_< well, that saves time then ^^ thanks
<E1leen> Dream-Ubu: np
<mdg_> anthony__: I'm seeing if I can track anything down in the wiki..
<ActionParsnip> freeride: its not ALL free
<freeride> ActionParsnip: may be you are right, but there's always another way
<anthony__> mdg: thanks so much for your help. you rule
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: try using the http method in advanced settings
<PetterDK> hi guys.. im having problems booting properly.. i get this error message at the login screen: "install problem! The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator."
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: thanks, already tried that which also gave same error :(
<ActionParsnip> freeride: if you want turboprint you must buy it, we do not support any illegal activities here
<freeride> ActionParsnip: ok, I understand, now i'm sure to buy it. thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: using server: messenger.hotmail.com port 1863
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: correct, and gateway.messenger.hotmail.com for http
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: yeah, your username is your full email address too
<mdg_> anthony__: still searching - by the way, what driver have others been telling you to use?
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: yes full address (no change in settings from yesterday when it worked)
<PetterDK> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: can you ping messenger.hotmail.com ?
<anthony__> mdg: people are talking about ndswrapper, or something like that, but only referencing linova drivers/forum, can't sort it out
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: actually no, resolves to 64.4.9.254
<blibrabycle> help
<attandaporp> help
<nereeartito> help
<dioppyspash> help
<mdg_> anthony__: okay - we need to go by the pciid - that's the chip number...
<jeffzz> help
<zisydrittee> help
<anthony__> mdg: how can i find that
<E1leen> PetterDK: for how long have you had that installation on that box ?
<sharachaima> help
<mdg_> anthony__: I'm looking up the exact command - I don'
<tritiarma> help
<GENTGLYMNGYMN> help
<mdg_> anthony__: I don't recall from memory
<coldboot> Compiz settings seems to be missing in Karmic 9.10, where do I find it?
<unmapseempach> help
<PetterDK> Elleen - a few months.. give or take
<EasyTVonPC> help
<mdg_> anthony__: lspci -n
<gartcratnef> help
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: same IP here
<anthony__> mdg: lots of numbers, lots of colons
<cusco> nperry: ok thanks
<mdg_> anthony__: it will return a number 0000:00:ob.0 0280:  14e4:4318 (rev 10) - its that last part we want
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: if you install traceroute, can you traceroute to the name?
<E1leen> PetterDK: did you adjust the powerscheme ?
<slopleedida> help
<cusco> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cusco> ok
<Pymnuncobby> help
<mikebuntu> just changed my DNS to Google DNS (I think)... how can I tell which DNS I'm using to see if I did the changes correctly and the new DNS is being utilized?
<cusco> damn
<cusco> !oper
<ActionParsnip> Pici: they are persistant arent they
<Pici> ActionParsnip: yep :(
<anthony__> mdg: 10ec:8172 (rev 10)
<Seveas> mikebuntu, cat /etc/resolv.conf :-)
<erUSUL> mikebuntu: check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<mdg_> anthony__: anthony__ okay
<PetterDK> Elleen - No.. dont know what that is.. I have tried doing
<cusco> mikebuntu: nslookup blabla.com
<mantunloara> help
<PetterDK> dpkg --configure -a
<E1leen> PetterDK: Login and alter the powerscheme then login again and see if that does the trick. Could also be a bad hd.
<nashboro> help
<cusco> mikebuntu: or dig something.com
<empopladainvim> help
<cusco> Pici: do something about those join help part
<Pici> cusco: trying
<PetterDK> Elleen - How do I do that?
<Seveas> cusco, that's exactly what Pici is doing
<cusco> sorry
<mikebuntu> cool, It lists Google's DNS but it also lists my routers? I was wondering how that works... am I really using google's DNS when I'm behind my router?
<andywm> help
<mdg_> anthony__:  just doing a little reading...
<haishimisse> help
<mrchucho> I've create kvm guests (both w/ dhcp and w/ static IPs) and can run them... but I can't connect to them (or even ping them). Any ideas about how to debug the connection problems?
<cusco> loads of different proxys
<Seveas> Pici, that was a miss :-)
<lenagolubewwa> help
<occannyweaddy> help
<Pici> Seveas: yes.. I realized that
<vikadivo> help
<maple1> i was writing paper on the pc and it was like Bleep Bleep Bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep and then like half of my paper was gone
<maple1> it devoured my paper
<laetzer> Hi all. I have an older 64bit AMD. I installed the 64bit DVD iso I downloaded. Did the install already pick the best kernel (or linux-headers?) based on my CPU, or is it advisable to compile a new one?
<E1leen> PetterDK: log in and go to system -> settings -> powermanagement and press apply.
<PetterDK> i cant log in to the graphical interface.
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: it can't find a route there, i tried with 80 hops and see it bouncing back and forth between servers
<cusco> Seveas: Pici temporarly make #ubuntu only join registerd nicks?
<erUSUL> laetzer: the former
<PetterDK> i only have terminal..
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: if you add the lines ABOVE your routers IP it will be tried first, if you install dnsmasq you will have 127.0.0.1 at the top
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: maybe your isp is having issues
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: try with amsn or somesuch
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: bouncing between 64.4.9.194 and 64.4.9.198
<E1leen> PetterDK: force a reinstall of the power manager
<solovekaaqw> help
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: tried from a server I own too (another country) and it can't ping/trace either
<mdg_> anthony__: still reading....
<anthony__> mdg: thanks again.
<Seveas> rampageoberon, those are routers operated by msn itself. That would indicate a problem on their end.
<teenaresg> help
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: 64.4.9.194 == ten2-3-142.by2-6nx-msgr-1a.ntwk.msn.net
<Cuddles> !bind9
<advadosab> help
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: looks like the msn network has a problem
<rampageoberon> Seveas, ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, just need to wait for it to sort out itslef
<PetterDK> Elleen - will do..
<Rajasun> registered nicks ala #freebsd may be the only way to stop them
<E1leen> ok
<ActionParsnip> rampageoberon: try a different client, see if its the same
<Onyx47> Ok guys, I got a big one if anyone has any ideas. My /home won't mount, the partition is not listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid (I thought my fstab maybe got corrupted), I can mount it manually but I have to specify the fs type (mount can't find it), did both fsck and e2fsck, didn't help
<rampageoberon> ActionParsnip: okay will do
<mdg_> anthony__: have you tried the serialmonkey website?
<ActionParsnip> Onyx47: have you specified the fs in fstab?
<detrix> Hello everyone.  I just purchased a logitec web cam with headset/mic   video no problems.  Microphone though. only sending static.  How do I track down the problem
<anthony__> mdg: not yet. i will
<Seveas> Onyx47, replace UUID=..... with /dev/yourdrive in /etc/fstab
<dAlfa89_> Rajasun, but a lot of people aren't going to bother with registering their nick just to get a little help, they'll go elsewhere
<Rajasun> dAlfa89_: give and take. pluses and minuses in all options
<jp-enguin> lasivian, i like when i type 'ls' in a dos window. it means i am getting past my abusive childhood
<dAlfa89_> Rajasun, I suppose, perhaps we could have two different channels?
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, ahhh.. they are indeed above my routers IP address. So I can indeed still use another DNS even though I'm connecting to the internet through my router?
<anthony__> mdg: wonder what i should search?
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: sue, the DNS is identified by an IP which is outside your subnet so the request will go out to the web
<Rajasun> dAlfa89_: maybe we leave it to the council to decide
<Onyx47> Seveas, I just did that, going to reboot to see if it helped
<mdg_> anthony__: are you running 32 bit of 64 bit?
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, I'm somewhat computer literate but don't have an understanding of exactly how DNS works, hence my confusion on my computer can use Goole's servers for DNS even though it's connected through my router which connects directly to my ISP
<anthony__> mdg: 32
<mdg_> anthony__: that makes it easier
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: once you resolve the name to the IP you can start a TCP connection to the actual server, if your system ALREADY knows the resolve it will not need the internet to resolve it and will be faste
<Seveas> mikebuntu, dns is a phonebook. As long as you know where the phonebook is (so, the IP address of a DNS server), you can use it :)
<mdg_> anthony__: can you plug ethernet into that laptop?
<PetterDK> Elleen - I did: sudo apt-get remove gnome-power-manager.. that removed gnome-power-manager and ubuntu-desktop.. then i did sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.. Is that right?
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: your ISP will provide a DNS but if you want to use different ones then thats you call
<anthony__> mdg: unfortunately not!
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, Seveas so I'll just take that as a "yes", I am using Google's DNS instead of my ISPs? :)
<mdg_> anthony__: okay
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, some ISP's block dns traffic from client to outside their network, so it's not always the client's call :)
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: not seen that, good point
<Seveas> mikebuntu, if your /etc/resolv.conf only has 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8: yes
<mdg_> anthony__: had you tried installing any driver or ndiswrapper before now? and what steps did you take
<E1leen> PetterDK: a bit heavy maybe but why not. Also test: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<CoverSlide> why is my wget running as a background process? and how come -O doesn't save it to the specified filename?
<sponzor> is there any howto partition disks.. i have like 6 disks.. lvm etc...
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, I am planning on doing the local DNS cache as you suggested as well, but just looking to find out if the DNS actually uses Googles since I'm behind a router
<Seveas> CoverSlide, you probably had a & in the url and forgot to quote it
<mikebuntu> Seveas, yes, it does... cool, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: your system will try the list from top to bottom so if google times out or fails it will use the next server and so on
<anthony__> mdg: i tried to run ndiswrapper, but it didn't run
<CoverSlide> ah i see
<Commie_Cary> Can I upgrade from a x84 installation to x64?
<PetterDK> Elleen - you are probably right :) blunt methods.
<Seveas> Commie_Cary, yes, by reinstalling.
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: you can test with: dig www.microsoft.com
<E1leen> PetterDK, hehe, yeah.
<anthony__> mdg: i think that i need some kind of driver downloaded before running it, right?
<mdg_> anthony__: I think we need the net8192se driver
<Commie_Cary> Seveas, and not losing all my programs...
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, I think I understand... so when it displays my router IP address, it's just saying it's using my router for DNS which in turn will use my ISP for DNS?
<mdg_> anthony__: are you on a windows machine right now?
<Seveas> Commie_Cary, backup /etc and /home :)
<anthony__> mdg: no, ubuntu 9.10
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, that is if the first two (Google DNS) times out and it gets to the last option (My router ISP)?
<NuuBuntu> how many items should I have in my /lib/modules folder? I'm trying to run a command from a guide and I don't know which one to use.
<gratarian> Is there really a clear benefit to running 64-bit or is 32-bit still the best way to go?
<Commie_Cary> Seveas, /home is on a seprate partition, im talking about my applications.
<Seveas> mikebuntu, indeed
<Onyx47> Seveas, thanks, that worked. Simplest solutions work best I guess :) I'm just wondering why it happened in the first place
<Commie_Cary> Seveas, not my config files
<Seveas> Commie_Cary, backup /etc and the output of dpkg --get-selections so you can easily reinstall all packages
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: you got it
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: here is my dig: http://pastebin.com/m4de572b0
<cody> Hi, when I try to unlock a folder it unlocks, but when I access a file inside the folder it locks again
<Commie_Cary> Seveas, not all my programs are in the ubuntu respitory
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: notice how the second dig takes 0ms
<mdg_> anthony__: I'm looking for the link to net8172se driver....
<anthony__> mdg: thanks.
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, Seveas, ahhh... that's what confused me, it was dispalying DNS numbers, but then an IP number. Thanks guys! Now to try to local DNS cache you suggested... baby steps. :)
<egtux> hello
<birdman> can someone tell me how to mount an iso file to a virtual drive/
<Seveas> birdman, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<erUSUL> !iso | birdman
<ubottu> birdman: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> birdman: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<egtux> when  click on windows network icon at ubuntu 9.10 this message appear "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<ActionParsnip> birdman: linux doesn't have "drives"
<ActionParsnip> birdman: it has block devices and mount points
<NuuBuntu> How do I know which version from /lib/modules to use?
<mdg_> anthony__: someone reported that using the linux8192 driver for realtek8172 worked... looking for more info on that...
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, and networked filesystems :-)
<egtux> and i can access network sharing
<Seveas> NuuBuntu, uname -r
<cody> hello
<E1leen> ActionParsnip: you mean "drive letters", not "drives".
<egtux> any idea to solve ??
<NuuBuntu> seveas, what does that mean? should I run that in terminal?
<PetterDK> Elleen - No luck.. same result as before..
<crohakon> How do I force 9.04 to use a higher resolution? My laptop if capable of 1680×1050 but it only lets me choose up to 1366x768. I have the proper nvidia drivers installed.
<birdman> k tanks
<birdman> thanks
<ActionParsnip> E1leen: yeah, i was using context
<cousin_mario> hello
<NuuBuntu> seveas, ahah! thank you so much!
<Beezie> Hi.  I bought 8Gb of RAM(upped from 4Gb) and my current Ubuntu install does see it.  I do intend to move to 64-bit Ubuntu soon.  Is it safe to let the current Ubuntu(32-bit) run with 8Gb of RAM or will it become unstable?
<ActionParsnip> crohakon: run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Seveas> NuuBuntu, yes, that returns the current kernel version, and thus the dirname in /lib/modules where modules for it are :)
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, will I need to update the DNS cache manually or anything if I follow that procedure?
<ActionParsnip> crohakon: click "Write to X config file"
<cousin_mario> when do you think thunderbird 3 will be integrated in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: no, they will be added as time goes on, it learns
<lesouvage> How do I determine what version of usb ports (version 1 or 2) I have available on my computer?
<E1leen> PetterDK: something with the power "schema" is borked. Try "gconf-editor"
<ActionParsnip> crohakon: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the resolution in the screen section
<E1leen> ActionParsnip: ok.
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, great
<cody> when i unlock a folder it won't stay unlocked
<PetterDK> Elleen - If it helps, the last thing i changed before the problems was something in fstab
<zopiac> when I start up my computer, my sound is always extremely low and muted. anyone know why?
<Seveas> lesouvage, lsmod | grep hci
<PetterDK> permissions as far as i remember
<Seveas> lesouvage, if that lists ehci, you're using 2.0
<ActionParsnip> crohakon: make sure you set a resolution rather than using auto
<nperry> Beezie: Its fine.. 32bits just cant address that much ram!
<E1leen> PetterDK: shouldnt matter
<lesouvage> Seveas: and if it shows nothing I run 1.1?
<ActionParsnip> nperry: with PAE, it can
<PetterDK> Elleen - cant do that command.. says "cannot open display"
<nperry> Indeed ActionParsnip, are the linux images now in repos though?
<Beezie> nperry, who does free -m(in terminal) and system monitor "see" it.  is seeing the ram and the ability to address ram different? :P
<Beezie> who= why
<Seveas> lesouvage, err, looks like I was talking bollocks. Try lspci. It will list USB and USB2 controllers
<anthony__> mdg: i really like using ubuntu, but this is a lot of trouble for a brand new computer.  what do you think?
<nperry> Beezie: are you running live cd?
<Seveas> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) <-- example of a USB2 controller
<Beezie> no, 9.10
<E1leen> PetterDK: can you ssh in from another linux box and run that command ?
<mdg_> anthony__: I'm going to the realtek site for a look around
<crohakon> ActionParsnip, okay, change made, how do I test it?
<nperry> Beezie: Odd, if it can be seen, it should be able to be used
<ActionParsnip> crohakon: restart the x server
<anthony__> mdg: i couldn't find the driver there, earlier, maybe you can. i hope
<mbeierl> How does one get rid of ctrl-alt-del prompting for shutdown in gnome?
<Beezie> nperry, for a test. i am running virtualbox and am assigning my vm's to 2Gb each... to see what happens.  so far system monitor detected the 1st vm at 2gb...6gb remaining.
<ActionParsnip> nperry: looks like not, you can use the server kernel though its enabled by default
<mdg_> anthony__: I like ubuntu to - it's a different road for sure - when they linux is not windows - its for sure a whole new world, but its doable.
<nperry> !dontzap | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<PetterDK> hmm i only have a mac on the side.. would that do? it should be, as its build on a linux distro.
<PetterDK> did i just answer my own question?
<Beezie> nperry, if 32bit actually does address 8Gb i might hold off 64bit ubuntu til January :)
<mbeierl> nperry: sorry - that's killing the X server, I'm asking how to turn off control-alt-delete bringing up the "do you want to log out" window
<nperry> ActionParsnip: As i know it was a blueprint for livecd to have PAE enabled by default for karmic
<crohakon> ActionParsnip, How? And will resetting the x server kill my current session in gnome?
<anthony__> mdg: are we looking for a windows driver to use with ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> crohakon: yes so save your work etc
<dAlfa89_> mbeierl, it's in System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts
<anthony__> mdg: i'm downloading an .exe now
<nacitar> Any else noticed that on 64-bit karmic, if you open up a windows 7 64-bit VM (perhaps other vms, haven't tested) that the indicator applet's floating notifications stop appearing?  Close the VM, and it magically works again.
<nperry> mbeierl: Sorry my bad, Keyboard shortcuts for that
<lesouvage> Seveas: 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller is the output but could this be an internal connection?
<Beezie> ActionParsnip, so PAE is the reason I can see this amount of ram on a 32bit install?
<nacitar> With virtualbox, anyway.
<mbeierl> dAlfa89_, nperry: I see it - but how do I disable it?  It's wanting a new shortcut in its place
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, the instructions for setting up local DNS cache is telling me to make sure I have "prepend domain name servers: 127.0.0.1" but I'm supposed to have "prepend domain name servers: 8.8.8.8" to use the Google DNS. What do I do?
<Seveas> lesouvage, it's the controller chip, so your machine definitely supports usb 2.0
<ActionParsnip> Beezie: 2^32 will only allow you to access so much ram due to limited address registers
<nperry> mbeierl: double click
<mdg_> anthony__: I think I found a windows driver - but its in a windows zip...
<lesouvage> Seveas: there are 3 USB 1.1 lines
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: you dont need that step
<lesouvage> Sevea
<PetterDK> Elleen - what would the ssh hostname be?
<dAlfa89_> mbeierl, press backspace to clear the shortcut
<Beezie> ActionParsnip, thats how i thought i understoood it :)
<anthony__> mdg: i have the same downloaded.   what can we do with that?
<lesouvage> Seveas: thanks for the help.
<nperry> mbeierl: Sorry, mouse click then backspace to disable
<mbeierl> nperry: asks for new shortcut/toggles to existing one.  dAlfa89_: just read that - I'm a moron
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: install dnsmasq, change the listening line, restart the dnsmasq service then add 127.0.0.1 as the first DNS server
<mbeierl> nperry: dAlfa89_: thanks!
<mdg_> I'm downloading now and seeing just what happens
<zopiac> when I start up my computer, my sound is always extremely low and muted. anyone know why?
<mdg_> anthony__: 32 minutes to download? did it take you that long?
<anthony__> mdg: no just a couple of seconds
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, I've install dnsmasq... changed the listening line... the last change you are referring to, is that made in my resolv.conf file?
<anthony__> mdg: toshiba europe website
<mdg_> did you get RTL8192se (xp/vista version?)
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: yes, when you add te line you can test with: dig www.google.com; dig www.google.com     look at the query time lines ;)
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, ahhh, think it's all starting to make sense, let me give it a go
<anthony__> mdg: got the windows 7 version (running dual boot with windows 7)
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: make sure you add it to the TOP
<anthony__> mdg: which one do you think might work?
<mdg_> anthony__: you need the windows XP version or RTL8192SE
<mistahjc> hey how do you install java on ubuntu
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, gotcha... about to save it now. Is there an easy way to restart things or should I just restart my computer?
<erUSUL> !java | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<anthony__> mdg: downloading now.  what should we do after that?
<mistahjc> ok
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: this is Linux, not windows. restarts are rare ;)
<mdg_> anthony__: can you boot up win 7 and go here to get the zip - all we need when its unzipped is the *.inf file to copy into mint  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=230&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Younder> mistahjc, i's already installed
<lesouvage> Seveas: how do I found out what usb conection is 1.1 and what connection is 2.0? Is there an easy way?
<mistahjc> i think its installed but what should i do next
<anthony__> mdg: give me a minute
<mistahjc> yeah i just installed it
<mdg_> anthony__: okay
<Seveas> lesouvage, plug a device in and check lsusb / lshal output
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, ya ya I know... just don't know the commands to restart all these things. :)
<Teleken> can anyone in here help me with rebuilding an LVM config so I can get my system to boot again? :)
<Younder> mistahjc, You wnat eclipe, go to the end of the progam menu and select programming center. The select eclipe from that.
<Younder> eclipse
<mistahjc> eclipe from program center
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: are the digs taking 0ms ?
<jiffe98> if I have a file of type 'x86 boot sector', how do I make an iso of that?
<mistahjc> ubuntu softwere center
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, just to make sure, I have two lines at the top of my resolve.conf file 1) Domain. sc.rr.com 2)Search sc.rr.com... then the nameserver lines. Do I put the 127.0.0.1 at the VERY top or just as the first nameserver
<Teleken> specifically how do I get rid of an "unknown device" in a volume group?
<Younder> mistahjc, sorry I am Norwegian, so I have to translate menu items as I go
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: at the very top of the file so that it IS the first nameserver
<mistahjc> o ok
<mistahjc> im scandavian
<anthony__> mdg: this one tells me 20 mins. thanks for all your help,
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, gonna give it a shot
<anthony__> mdg: when i get the .inf file, where do i copy it in mint? what else will i do?
<mdg_> anthony__: mine finally downloaded in mint, but I could nothing with it
<Teleken> anyone?  I have a physical volume "unknown device" that I need to remove from a volume group, but because it's "unknown device" I can't find an LVM command that allows me to remove it.
<erUSUL> !mint | anthony__
<ubottu> anthony__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<mdg_> anthony__: you also need to get ndiswrapper and ndisgtk instaslled before we get to that step
<mistahjc> its going
<biabia> anyone use open office
<anli_> Is there a way to configure ubuntu to always show files and directories as "compact"?
<biabia> wondering if the most recent version saves and opens .docx
<talkhouli> hello guys, I am having a problem with the sound server, suddenly I lost sound and I don't want to reboot to get it back. Is there a way to restart the sound server?
<anthony__> mdg: thanks again. sorry to chud things up. i could try straight ubuntu, would i not have the same problem?
<mdg_> anthony__: I found a post about installing ndiswrapper without internet...
<erUSUL> talkhouli: start-pulseaudio-x11
<mdg_> anthony__: you would have the exact same problem
<mdg_> anthony__: we are getting there
<Seveas> Teleken, can you pastebin the output of pvdisplay
<zopiac> when I start up my computer, my sound is always extremely low and muted. anyone know why?
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, 1 msec
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: then dig it again
<talkhouli> erUSUL, command not found
<anthony__> mdg: i was just told that support can;t be provided for mint..... but you've been very supportive, and please hang in there with me
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, my computer is a dinosaur (1 msec)
<LinuksGR> :)
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, actually it was 46 first, then 1 sec
<LinuksGR> #..
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, several times all say 1msec... that's good though right? Don't know what I was getting before the change, can't get much better though right?
<CarlFK> where is the mysql admin user/pw stored?  there is a file somewhere
<xopah> hello guys, who should I talk to about a strange WLAN card connetion issue?
<mdg_> anthony__: once you have downloaded and unzipped the windows driver and copy the *.inf (not sure what the name will be - look in a directory called "drivers" and there should be three files - you want the *.inf file.  Then reboot into your installed Mint so we can grab ndiswrapper and ndisgtk from the live USB (unless you are using it for the windows driver).
<scottandmonique> anyone using Media Tomb cant see from xbox360 but ok from PC
<Teleken> Seveas: can't get to the machine to get a copy, but what happened is I accidentally toasted an empty drive that was a part of the LV group while trying to do a badblocks scan - so because it can't find it it won't load ANY part of the volume group at all.  So pvdisplay is showing "can't find device with uuid" then "can't find all physical volumes for Volume group"
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: saved time :) a LOT of data online is DNS stuff, if we can reduce it the web will be faster
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, does it take awhile for the DNS cache to build up? Is that going to eat up a bunch of memory? I only have 1GB (running ubuntu netbook) on a netbook
<Teleken> Seveas: so what I need to do is remove the record of that drive from being a part of the volume group
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: not sure but i havent noticed any issues on my desktop after 2 weeks uptime
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, I use Mac for my work work, use my ubuntu netbook for casual surfing, etc.
<Teleken> Seveas: and because I toasted the data on the drive it can't find any information to know how to remove it from the LVG
<anthony__> mdg:  wait. should i boot into the installed mint, or from the usb after getting the windows file?
<Seveas> Teleken, pvremove?
<scottandmonique> media tomb user help required
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, guess I'll find out! I really appreciate the help big time. You've been one of the most useful guys I've come across on IRC
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, or "helpful" would be the more appropraite terms I suppose. :)
<mdg_> anthony__: I hope I didn't just confuse you - boot installed mint (not from the live USB), but will need the live USB after you boot.
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: glad to help. Thanks :D
<LinuksGR> pizza rlz world !
<LinuksGR> =)
<anthony__> mdg: got it.  we have another 12 mins or so
<mistergibson> is there a channel for networking issues alone?
<mdg_> anthony__: okay
<Teleken> Seveas: pvremove won't work because it can't find any data on the partition of the disk that it's expecting.
<xopah> Could someone please point me in a direction where someone could help me with a WLAN and a multiple SSID Network Issue?
<Teleken> it was /dev/md0 - pvremove /dev/md0 just complains that it can't find any data.
<Younder> mistergibson, try #upstart
<mistergibson> thanks
<Teleken> if I could remove by UUID that may work, but none of the commands seem to accept it?
<froobloops_> how do i get grub off of a netbook w/ no optical drive
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, does this mean (just out of curiousity) that my ISP cannot see anything I'm doing from this computer? Just Google can?
<Seveas> Teleken, pvremove -f? vgreduce?
<xopah> :join #network
<Bsims>  I can't record any audio but the speakers work any ideas, I've fiddled with all teh settings I just get a hiss
<mdg_> anthony__: I think the trick will be getting mint to see the live USB as a source in Synaptic...
<Bsims>  I even tried another audio port
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, or is that completely different... as in I would still have to surf from a proxy server?
<froobloops_> can't get ubuntu on my netbook sad face
<ActionParsnip> mikebuntu: all your traffic will hit them. You just arent using them to change names into IP addresses
<Guest42702> have a CD/DVD Creator or Brasero ... i can't copy a freaking DVD due to copy protection .. is there a FREE program out there for Ubunto .. like Decryptor for Windows?
<ueu001> What does it mean to triage bugs ?
<ActionParsnip> !illegal | Guest42702
<ubottu> Guest42702: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mikebuntu> ActionParsnip, ahhh, that's right.. DNS is just resolving the names - networking 101 (that was almost 10 years ago) :)
<mdg_> anthony__: actually, I think we can use your ubuntu computer to generate a script to download to a USB and then transfers..
<anthony__> mdg: cool
<Guest42702> ubottu ..yes sir, Mr. Bot!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mistergibson> #upstart not exactly it
<Younder> ueu001, you have bugs that will hopefully dissapear in the final version
<Seveas> Teleken, vgreduce --remove-missing sounds like something that may work?
<Teleken> pvremove wouldn't work because it can't find the physical volume descriptor, vgreduce wouldn't work because it seems to only work on consistent volumes, but vgreduce --removemissing may have fixed it
<froobloops_> stupid grub
<ueu001> Younder: Does it mean that the bugs are being worked on ?
<mdg_> anthony__: I'll research those steps while we wait for the download to complete and you unzip the file etc.
<mistergibson> ok, anyone have experience with the various vpn server packages and want to make a recommendation - not a how-to question, more like a what's-best question
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | mistergibson
<ubottu> mistergibson: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<iceroot> mistergibson: vpnclient (cisco)
<Teleken> Seveas: yes, thank you, vgreduce --removemissing fixed it.  So let me get this straight.  If you toast the boot sector (or bad blocks occur) on a drive that is a part of an LVG, the ENTIRE LVG will not mount which can cause your system to not boot??
<guntbert> ueu001: triage is part of the handling process, like confirmation, ...., assignment
<mistergibson> not using cisco, but thanks
<daniel11> is it possible to play modern warfare 2 on ubuntu 9.10 without any major problems?
<Younder> I am having trouble installing pygdk
<xopah> Someone please help me with a strange Wlan problem!
<mistergibson> ... and server, not client
<needhelp1> i have a question, when i charge my laptop batter and when its done, i unplug it and it always says "Battery Discharging" ... what does this mean?
<ueu001> Okay Thanks
<spilakviktor> I have got a little problem
<spilakviktor> because my icons move in my taskbar
<daniel11> Please tell me
<JoeSomebody> Any programs like speedfan for ubuntu?
<spilakviktor> It is a very bad thing.
<Seveas> Teleken, I'm too much of an lvm noob to be able to answer that :)
<dAlfa89_> needhelp1, Means that the battery is going down, because it's in use
<xopah> How do I get help here? - Please help me.
<jrib> xopah: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<needhelp1> dAlfa89_: so thats normal?
<ActionParsnip> xopah: no one can help you as you havent explained your issue
<spilakviktor> so that is normal?
<dAlfa89_> needhelp1, of course, nothing to worry about
<ActionParsnip> xopah: just ask, don't ask to ask, its silly
<guntbert> needhelp1: if you use the computer without AC charger the power comes from the battery and hence it gets discharged
<ActionParsnip> spilakviktor: do you lock them?
<spilakviktor> yes
<daniel11> is it possible to play modern warfare 2 on ubuntu 9.10 without any major problems?
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, of course
<skyl> I have FF and epiphany browser... what's another browser (graphical with JS) that I can install with the package manager?
<needhelp1> is there anything i should install to help protect my battery from overcharging or anything? for ubuntu
<needhelp1> or out of the box ubuntu should work?
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, but if I have my screen rotate, because I have tablet pc
<scottandmonique> daniel you willfind it hard to play properly at all even
<ActionParsnip> daniel11: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18348
<JoeSomebody> Any programs like speedfan for ubuntu? or mobo temperature monitor even?
<skyl> needhelp1, I've had good luck with that
<jrib> needhelp1: should be fine
<Seveas> JoeSomebody, lm_sensors, gkrellm
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, so I don't realy understand this
<ActionParsnip> skyl: chromium if you add the PPA, Arora is good too
<JoeSomebody> Seveas, thx
<xopah> jrib actionparsnip: Thanks. I can connect to WLAN I can search for WLAN and I use a WLAN right now. Though I can not connect to my own WLAN where it is setup with multiple SSIDs (one unencrypted, one WPA encryption) my Hardware is a HP mini 5101 with a broadcom chip.
<daniel11> that is very bad... thanks for answears.
<ActionParsnip> skyl: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<needhelp1> so what would you recomend i install?
<mneptok> skyl: midori
<daniel11> Hmmm...
<hippo> yamon
<ActionParsnip> spilakviktor: unless the table is square, if you set the icons for a rectangular screen it will move the icon
<Bubba_> Hey!
<mistahjc> ok its done j=know what do i do
<Bubba_> says I have 15 security upgrades, but It fails when I run "apt-get upgrade" ?? what to do?
<sixtila> i installed a 32 bit ubuntu - however i feel i have a 64 bit computer - is it possible to check??
<mistahjc> i have eclipse know how do i install java and yes i have sunjava
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, but my icons are admited
<hippo> holycow
<qubozik> bubba: what error do you recieve exactly?
<guntbert> Bubba_: begin with sudo apt-get update - the sudo apt-get upgrade
<guntbert> *then
<daniel11> how can i check what video card i use?
<xopah> any clues?
<ActionParsnip> Bubba_: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    use: http://pastebin.com to give the output
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, they don't keep my order
<daniel11> hm??
<ActionParsnip> spilakviktor: thats all i can advise. I dont use "icons" so much
<mdg_> anthony__: how you coming?
<mistahjc> how do install java on my ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !java | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<anthony__> mdg: thanks. still 5 minutes. sorry
<mistahjc> i did that
<mistahjc> i have sunjava and eclipse what do i do next
<mdg_> anthony__: not a problem - I got the steps for generating a script - I had it backwards - we start from the installed mint to generate the script
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, ok! It's a solution, but I use tomboy, information area and a callendar
<Seveas> mistahjc, learn C++? :)
<Bubba_> guntbert:, yes I ran update first, and got:  http://pastebin.com/m177e3438 on "upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> daniel11: sudo lshw -C display
<Stereocaulon> How do I install the 32bits(!) libstdc++ library on a 64-bits ubuntu karmic?
<[[[-ArGuZ-]]]> HOLA
<[[[-ArGuZ-]]]> hi
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: you can download the deb, extract it with: dpkg -x file.deb   then copy the file to /usr/lib32
<mdg_> anthony__: we won't need the live USB after all
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, so I don't really understand why move my icons because when I used windows it wasen't problem
<qubozik> Stereocaulon: libstdc++-compat ?
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: you may find it is installed if you install ia32-libs
<anthony__> mdg: cool.
<skyl> hey, thanks ActionParsnip , chromium looks pretty awesome
<mistahjc> seveas what is the next step
<xopah> My issue is where I can not connect to a Wlan where it has Multiple SSIDs I can connect to WLAN. I can search for WLAN and I use a WLAN right now. Though I can not connect to my own WLAN where it is setup with multiple SSIDs (one unencrypted mac blocked, one WPA encrypted) my Hardware is a HP mini 5101 with a broadcom chip. any clues how to solve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> spilakviktor: what windows does or doesnt do is moot
<Seveas> mistahjc, profit?
<mistahjc> profit what
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, I have installed ia32-libs, but cannot find the libstdc++.so.5 anywhere
<ActionParsnip> skyl: it is, uses a hell of a lot less ram than firefox too
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, the 32 bits version that is...
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: then grab the 32bit deb and away you go
<spilakviktor> windows 7
<mdg_> anthony__: once we have installed ndiswrapper and ndisgtk - we can use mints wifi GUI to install the *.inf file
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, windows 7
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, but I hate windows
<skyl> woot!  pretty fast (though I can't live w/o firebug, etc)
<ActionParsnip> spilakviktor: doesnt make any difference at all
<mistahjc> what should i do next
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, pardon for the intrusion, but where could I find the deb for that?
<crohakon> What benefit is there in upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04?
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, because it is very slowly and I have got lot of problem
<guntbert> Bubba_: did you run something like a "partial upgrade" or so?
<Bubba_> nope
<ActionParsnip> spilakviktor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, so I decided I would use ubuntu
<BlueG> I have been experiencing random freezes. Usually, the cursor still moves, but nothing else works. I can't swap to a virtual terminal, numlock won't work, and I can't ssh in or even get an answer to ping. Suspecting problems with my i845 graphics chipset, I tried disabling DRI, using XAA instead of EXA, and turning on NoAccel, but none of that worked. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> spilakviktor: thats fine
<Bubba_> just "sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mistergibson> anyone know the diff between strongswan and openswan ipsec stuff?
<mistahjc> how do i install java on ubuntu 9.10 when i have sunjava and eclipse
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, yes, It was a good choise so I have used ubuntu for 2 months
<mistergibson> !ipsec
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, I love this system
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, I have a thinkpad
<Stereocaulon> mistahjc, just install the JDK from Sun and you should be running nicely
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libstdc++6  download the 32bit deb, extract the files to home and rename the relevant file to.5 as it will most likely be .6
<mistahjc> how do i install jdk
<ActionParsnip> spilakviktor: i dont know what to suggest
<philippe> zz
<Solpex`> sudo apt-get install jdk
<ActionParsnip> !info jdk
<ubottu> Package jdk does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !find jdk
<ubottu> Found: default-jdk, default-jdk-builddep, gcj-4.4-jdk, gcj-jdk, sun-java6-jdk (and 9 others)
<spilakviktor> ActionParsnip, ok, but I thanks your help
<MishaPFC> hello all..i have problem with eth0..anybody can help?
<Solpex`> tidy :)
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, thx for the link!
<ActionParsnip> mistahjc: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<mistahjc> ty
<Solpex`> mistahjc may I query you ?
<Bubba_> ActionParsnip,  guntbert : so does that mean there is no security upgrade or did it fail?
<djdb4night> hallo
<mistahjc> idk what does that mean
<Solpex`> msg you / query
<mistahjc> it says i have the latest verson allready
<xopah> My issue is where I can not connect to a Wlan where it has Multiple SSIDs I can connect to WLAN. I can search for WLAN and I use a WLAN right now. Though I can not connect to my own WLAN where it is setup with multiple SSIDs (one unencrypted mac blocked, one WPA encrypted) my Hardware is a HP mini 5101 with a broadcom chip. any clues how to solve this problem?
<BlueG> Well, I can reboot with the SysRq magic keys, but that is it.
<anthony__> mdg: listen. thanks again for all your help.  we hav a minute or so to go
<ActionParsnip> Bubba_: we need the address of your pastebin
<Bubba_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m177e3438
<mdg_> anthony__: your welcome!  I'm learning too - how to help troubleshoot wifi :)
<mdg_> anthony__: I mean helping people troubleshoot wifi :)
<ActionParsnip> Bubba_: that means the packages are there but the deps they need are not created yet so they get held back. When the deps can be met, they will be installed
<xopah> mdg_ could you please help me.. im having problems with my wifi..
<Bubba_> ActionParsnip: and that is automatic? nothing to do right now?
<ActionParsnip> Bubba_: it will install when its all ready automatically for you
<mdg_> xopah: what kind of problems - what kind of wifi adapter?
<Bubba_> ActionParsnip: allright, I see. thx for your help!
<MishaPFC> hello all..i have problem with eth0..anybody can help?
<m_tadeu> hi....which /dev/xxx should be the microphone?
<iceroot> !details | MishaPFC
<ubottu> MishaPFC: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<anthony__> mdg: i have the file. i'm looking for .inf file ?
<xopah> mdg_Broadcom on a HP 5101 can't remember what number it has.. I cant connect to a WLAN where it has multiple SSID's
<mdg_> anthony__: yes - go into the drivers for windows XP and find one that ends with .inf
<shinran666> i need help
<shinran666> can i get an assist
<iceroot> !ask | shinran666
<ubottu> shinran666: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdg_> anthony__: could be something like rlt8192SE.inf or something
<BlueG> Is there any easy way to identify the beginning of the most recent bootup in /var/log/messages so that I can tell by what is immediately before it what led up to the system crashing?
<anthony__> mdg: not seeing .inf   could it be .sys?
<MishaPFC> sorry..i deleted my network adapter and i cant install it again..i am new in linux...how i can do it?
<shinran666> well i am trying to download and install fedora 12 on a separate system and i cant seem to do it right
<shinran666> what do i do
<mdg_> xopah: which version of ubuntu and has it connected before?
<amites> Any ideas why this bash alias would come up "command not found"?? I've run source ~/.bashrc several times, and can copy and paste the command into a prompt and have it run
<amites> uptimeshare='sh /home/alvin/workspace/timeshare-update.sh'
<ActionParsnip> shinran666: fedora isnt supported here
<amites> oops - meant to get that in 1 line
<jrib> amites: did you write "alias" anywhere?
<c0rwin_> Is there exist IRC channel for eeepc users of Ubuntu?
<amites> jrib: ROFL!!!! nope
<mdg_> anthony__: its the .inf one - there are usually three files  - one is .sys and one is .c? and then there is .inf
<amites> jrib: thank you
<jrib> amites: no problem
<amites> jrib: think I'll be chuckling about that one for a while, spent a few days loking at it on and off
<jiffe98> if I have a file of type 'x86 boot sector', is there a way to convert that to an iso?
<Younder> am having problems installling pygtk
<anthony__> mdg: there are three files in xp drivers:"security catalog"/ "setup information"-probably the one, and ""miniport driver"
<mistahjc> i need help installing java to i installed all of the sunjava things and eclipse what do i do next to get my java working the site im testing it at is called runescape and it says i dont have java yet
<jrib> !java > mistahjc
<xopah> mdg_ Im logging in from my workstation for experimenting later on... - 9.10 proprietary driver installed - It has worked but not stable. It works now also sometimes but very unstable.
<ubottu> mistahjc, please see my private message
<Younder> ubuntu karmic
<crohakon> What benefit is there in upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04?
<iceroot> mistahjc: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<lachouffe> Hi, I encounter issue playing divx on VLC: blue and pink color
<jrib> mistahjc: install sun-java6-plugin or whatever package ubottu tells you for the plugin
<Younder> from earleier gentoo
<duncan_> hey guys, I've un-installed network-manager-gnome from my main system and can't work out how to network ready again. How do I do it?
<lachouffe> is it a known issue ?
<mdg_> anthony__: "security catalog?"
<mistahjc> i did that allready
<jrib> Younder: what problem exactly? pastebni
<mdg_> anthony__: no directories that say "drivers"
<anthony__> mdg: yeah
<mistahjc> i have the latest verson it says
<jrib> !who | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anthony__> mdg: the directories say 91-92 drivers and contain those three files
<StaticPhilly> evening all, can anyone tell me, with apt pinning, the priority setting, is it better to have this as low as i can or as high as i can for a package i really dont want to update
<anders233> Hi
<mdg_> anthony__: let me see if I can undelete the zip and check on my windows machine
<mistahjc> the terminal
<mistahjc> says it
<ActionParsnip> duncan_: what sort of connection do you use?
<anthony__> mdg: sorry,
<anders233> can i play modern warfare 2 with a VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]  video card?
<peloverde> I grabbed xz-utils from debian unstable to do a simple backport to karmic in my ppa and launchpad is freaking out that there are two tar files.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | anders233:
<ubottu> anders233:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> mistahjc: no one can help you if you do not address the person whose directions you are following and replying to (we have no idea who you are talking to)
<anders233> k
<xopah_> mdg_ back so I could better try new settings.
<duncan_> ActionParsnip, both wired and wireless
<mistahjc> th terminal said i have the latest verson of it
<mistahjc> the
<ActionParsnip> duncan_: run: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and configure the wired LAN there
<jrib> mistahjc: stop repeating what you already said.  Who are you talking to
<mistahjc> you
<mistahjc> jrib
<jrib> mistahjc: if you want to talk to me, then put "jrib" in the front
<duncan_> ActionParsnip, what are the chances that I'll be able to do that manually?
<iceroot> !who | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> duncan_: here is an example from my wired subnet: http://pastebin.com/f409e153b
<jrib> mistahjc: pastebin the command you ran and the output
<mistahjc> jrib ok
<ActionParsnip> duncan_: 100%
<andruk> how do i change my cursor?  im in gnome, and i just installed KDE, (even though im currently not using it) and now i cant change my cursor away from the stupid KDE cursor.
<ActionParsnip> duncan_: you need to set an IP which is suitable for YOUR subnet, thats just mine
<mistahjc> i dont have it anymore
<jrib> mistahjc: then run it again
<mistahjc> jrib w8 yes i do its
<aaaaa> hi!
<mistahjc> jribsudo  apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<mistahjc> [sudo] password for jordan:
<mistahjc> Reading package lists... Done
<mistahjc> Building dependency tree
<mistahjc> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> mistahjc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mistahjc> sun-java6-jdk is already the newest version.
<Blaccent> hey
<jrib> mistahjc: use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com in the future please.  That's not what I told you to install.  I asked you to install "sun-java6-plugin"
<duncan_> ActionParsnip, just a moment
<mistahjc> my bad
<Beezie> Hi.  I know what my video card is(sudo lshw -C video) but how to tell how much RAM is on the video card?
<ActionParsnip> duncan_: once you get connected using that method, you can use the repos to reinstall whichever network management app you desire, you can then remove the text and reboot
<anthony__> mdg: searched all the files, no .inf that i can find, what about you?
<mistahjc> jrib so what do i type in the terminal
<BluesKaj> andruk, open kde and system settings/keyboard and mouse/mouse/cursor themes
<mistahjc> jrib im sorry btw
<jrib> mistahjc: install the sun-java6-plugin package, use whatever method you want
<darrenlooby> Hi everyone
<jrib> !software > mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc, please see my private message
<Hekos> hey, im trying to change /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel to awn but it gets changed back on reboot .. what can i do ?
<mdg_> anthony__: LOL - still trying to redownload
<darrenlooby> Does anyone know, if you can mount all USB drives that are currently connected? CLI style
<anthony__> mdg: so sorry.
<jrib> darrenlooby: sure, but why?
<ActionParsnip> Beezie: nvidia-settings   will tell you
<barnes> Whats the best way to back up a Ubuntu system so I can format my hdd and reinstall it?
<jrib> !backup | barnes
<xopah_> mdg_ : any clues ?
<ubottu> barnes: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> !best | barnes
<ubottu> barnes: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> !cloning | barnes
<ubottu> barnes: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ZykoticK9> Beezie, if it's an Nvidia card, use nvidia-settings will tell you how much RAM it has (i have no idea how to get this info if it isn't nvidia)
<mdg_> anthony__: 16.4 mb?
<andruk> BluesKaj: do you know what command i can use to bring up that window...im doing a bunch of stuff in gnome at the moment, and id really rather not logout and login to kde just to change the stupid cursor
<bonez2046> I notice version 10.x.x is out.. should I upgrade? any risks or is it pretty stable?
<ManDay> Is there a way to restart X without logging out?
<Blaccent> Anyone able to help with HD video lag?
<Beezie> ZykoticK9, its a geforce 7950 :)
<jrib> bonez2046: there's no such version as 10.x.x and it's not out
<nyc-h0st_> ok weird...ever since upgrading to karmic it wont resolve domains like 'mydomain.local' any ideas? its pointed at the correct dns server and it does resolutions through nslookup but not otherwise
<mdg_> xopah_: you are using ssh?
<anthony__> mdg: yeah
<darrenlooby> jrib, I have a computer set up that I connect to every now and then - and, it has a USB drive that doesn't mount when I WOL.
<duncan_> ActionParsnip, so if I use the IP address that I can see now, with the same final number group as in your example - should that work?
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: 10.x.x of what?
<ZykoticK9> Beezie, nvidia-settings then select GPU on left side
<mdg_> anthony__: I found it - downloading now. :)
<bonez2046> ubuntu? what else?
<bonez2046> Ubuntu!
<jrib> darrenlooby: you just use mount as usual: sudo mount <block device> <mount point>
<Beezie> ZykoticK9, excellent!  that worked.. I wanna sell it second hand and buy a modern nvidia card. :)
<xopah_> mdg_: for you to connect to? - For what?
<crohakon> What benefit is there in upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04?
<BluesKaj> andruk, dunno , ai haven't used gnome in a while
<bonez2046> 10.04
<jrib> crohakon: newer software
<ManDay> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mdg_> xopah_: oh, you said virtual machine right?
<ActionParsnip> duncan_: whatever network address you use, change my example to suit yours. So if you use 192.168.100.x instead of 192.168.0.x then you need to change the addresses in the file to suit
<jrib> !notes | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<darrenlooby> jrib, I also sometimes plug a random USB mem stick in - so, I'd like to be able to just blanket tell it to mount any USB drive that is connected.
<ActionParsnip> duncan_: most home grade routers use 192.168.0.x but its not ALWAYS the case
<ActionParsnip> !10.04 | bonez2046
<ubottu> bonez2046: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<crohakon> jrib, what are the chances of something going wrong and me losing everything?
<andruk> BluesKaj: thats not what i meant.  what is the terminal command for bringing up the system settings in kde?
<bonez2046> ActionParsnip: I just ran 'update-manager -d' on my other machine and it's now upgrading to 10.04.. just asking who else has upgraded and how it went?
<jrib> crohakon: unlikely but nonzero so have backups
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, the only proper local subnet is 10.42.0.0/16 :)
<duncan_> ActionParsnip, okay, we understand each other now. Great, see you soon one way or the other...
<mistahjc> jrib i have it
<jrib> crohakon: erm, non-one I guess :)
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: any class C network will do ;)
<mistahjc> java 6
<jrib> mistahjc: I didn't say "java 6"
<mistahjc> jrib sun-java6-plugin package
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, tss, networks without the answer do not count :P
<mdg_> anthony__: while we are waiting for my download, we can generate the download script for synaptic
<jrib> bonez2046: 10.04 is not released.  It's under development
<jrib> mistahjc: restart firefox
<mdg_> anthony__: go to your mint maching and start up Synaptic
<anthony__> mdg: i will boot now
<mistahjc> jrib ok brb
<mdg_> anthony__: okay
<darrenlooby> jrib, I also sometimes plug a random USB mem stick in - so, I'd like to be able to just blanket tell it to mount any USB drive that is connected.
<bonez2046> jrib:  so when i run update-manager -d and it say Ubuntu new release 10.04 is available, I should disregard and not upgrade?
<mistahjc> jrib thank you so much man ure the best
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: -d means development
<bonez2046> or oh.. thanks ActionParsnip
<jrib> bonez2046: you should know what commands you run :)
<Spec> does ubuntu use a password (by default) for securing single user mode (recovery mode)
<bonez2046> jrib: I just know enough to be dangerous.. yes, I need to better know what commands I run
<Spec> or is that just drop-you-into-root-shell-magic
<jugglerbry> hi all.  Wubi install, dual boot.  Has been working fine up until now, but am now not able to boot.  Getting the grub menu, but then some text but no error code.  Anyone help ?
<racecar56> how do i start a secondary X server? i did it once before but i forgot
<Arimoto> Spec: I think the latter
<Spec> Arimoto: shame.
<Blaccent> Was wondering if anyone was able to help me figure out a lagging issue with HD videos
<jrib> Spec: the latter
<Hekos> try2: how do i remove gnome-panel ?
<BluesKaj> andruk, dunno that either , I don't normally use the terminal for graphical apps
<jrib> darrenlooby: is there a reason you don't just mount all devices after sda (or however many disks you have)
<anthony__> mdg: okay, synaptic opened
<mdg_> xopah_: logging into workstation - I thought you meant via ssh or something
<racecar56> Blaccent: does your video card fail/did you install drivers for it
<jiffe98> if I have a file of type 'x86 boot sector', is there a way to convert that to an iso?
<darrenlooby> jrib, most likely 'cause I don't know what I'm doing haha
<Blaccent> racecar56, yeah I'm using nvidia driver 173
<racecar56> Blaccent: what kind of card it is
<jrib> darrenlooby: I don't know of an easy-one-command way to do what you ask
<racecar56> Blaccent: *is it
<Blaccent> racecar56, BFG Nvidia 9600GTS
<darrenlooby> jrib, looks like I found something that I need to learn much more about then
<mdg_> anthony__: okay search for ndiswrapper, ndisgtk and one more -- something common.  You want to right click to select them, but do not press "Apply" - let me know
<thiebaude> Blaccent, did you use the recommended driver?
<darrenlooby> jrib, just looking around the ubuntu wiki now
<racecar56> Blaccent: why are you using 173 for that card?
<thiebaude> 185
<jugglerbry> anyone ?
<racecar56> Blaccent: i have a 8600GT and i use 185.
<Blaccent> thiebaude, 185 causes all videos to lose any red colour
<thiebaude> me too racecar56
<anthony__> mdg: they are already installed
<racecar56> thiebaude: my fan growls :P
<thiebaude> 8400 gs here
<andruk> BluesKaj: hmph, well google was more helpful than i thought it would be.  the command for kde < 3 is kcontrol, the command for KDE > 4 is systemsettings.  thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> Blaccent: i use the beta 190 on my 6150
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, second Xsession on a virtual terminal?  just run "gdmflexiserver" from your first X session - FYI you'll have to log in as a different User
<thiebaude> 512 mb video ram
<mdg_> anthony__: fabulous! - we are very close then...
<Blaccent> same, only 512
<anthony__> mdg: thank god!
<wrapster> any idea how i can queue downloads in vuze>
<anthony__> mdg: i wish i could buy you a beer
<mdg_> anthony__: just waiting for my download to finish so I can peruse the zip file
<xopah_> mdg_ sorry, no I just changed IRC client Im ready to do what ever changes you might think might help!
<mdg_> anthony__: LOL!  A virtual beer will do :)
<jrib> darrenlooby: if it wasn't for the "random" thing, you could just list them in your fstab
<racecar56> ZykoticK9: i guess i want another gdm to run on :1.
<ManDay> How can I make ubuntu (compiz) remember the windows position when I close for the next time I open itß
<ManDay> =??
 * Beezie DCCs mdg_ a 6-pack...
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, yup try flexiserver
<Blaccent> ActionParsnip, how would I get the beta driver to test it?
<racecar56> ZykoticK9: i tried xinit :1 but it doesn't work as it is acting like i wanted it to use :0
<darrenlooby> jrib, cheers for the pointer - I can at least do it with one of them.
<mdg_> anthony__: while we are waiting you can familiarize yourself with the wifi driver installer
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, from a console i think you can use "startx -- :1" or :0
<jrib> darrenlooby: make sure you use uuid
<vinpan> dose anyone know why i cant upload pictures to myspace? when i go to the uploader  pictures dont show
<ActionParsnip> Blaccent: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<Blaccent> ActionParsnip, awseome, thanks
<anthony__> mdg: i tried to run it earlier, how do i start the gui?
<arthur__> hello
<mdg_> anthony__: not sure what it looks like in mint 8 - go to Menu button > Administration > Windows Wireless Drivers or just double click on the networking icon
<mdg_> anthony__: I mean right click on the networking icon
<arthur__> i have a problem
<mdg_> anthony__: choose "edit configuration"
<racecar56> ZykoticK9: that only hacks my computer. i had to force it off.
<racecar56> ZykoticK9: >_>
<erisco> I have an external drive with a 1GB or so extra partition with software on it. I wish to erase that and turn the entire drive into one NTFS partition. For whatever reason, when I mount the drive I get the software partition... when I look at it in gparted all I see is the unallocated space
<vinpan> dose anyone know why i cant upload pictures to myspace? when i go to the uploader  pictures dont show
<darrenlooby> jrib, I'm looking at changing the settings via gconf-editor
<anthony__> mdg: there is a "hardware drivers" app
<erisco> what is going on and how do I reformat the entire drive?
<ManDay> How can I make ubuntu (compiz) remember the windows position when I close for the next time I open it?
<darrenlooby> jrib, good idea?
<racecar56> vinpan: browser is...
<racecar56> vinpan: what is the browser
<ActionParsnip> erisco: gksu gparted
<vinpan> opera and firefox
<mdg_> anthony__: I think you have to go through Administartion and then down at the bottom of the apps list it will say something like "windows wireless drivers"
<darrenlooby> jrib, if so, as I'm not at it - how do I change the "media_automount" settings via CLI?
<racecar56> vinpan: it probably requires something stupid like adobe flash player.
<thiebaude> ManDay, i dont think you'll be able to
<erisco> Aciid, I am running it as root already
<jrib> darrenlooby: you may use gconftool-2
<racecar56> vinpan: i can't really help very much
<vinpan> i have flash installed
<mdg_> anthony__: Administration > Windows Wireless Drivers"
<anthony__> mdg:yeah, got it
<racecar56> vinpan: ADOBE flash?
<Paschu> Hey guys, im sitting next to the router right now and my netbook always looses the wifi connection. whats wrong???
<vinpan> yes
<h00k> Is there a known bug regarding the wallpaper being selected but not switching?
<racecar56> vinpan: k
<mdg_> anthony__: see the little dialog box asking for the .inf file?
<racecar56> Paschu: your wifi fails like mine?
<ActionParsnip> Paschu: wen it drops run: dmesg | tail
<racecar56> Paschu: >_>
<Paschu> racecar56: which router do you have?
<anthony__> mdg: yeah, i do.  can't find one.  do you see it?
<erisco> the other thing is, the device appears to be listed as /dev/sr1 however, gparted sees only /dev/sdf
<jofo`> Hello everybody.
<racecar56> Paschu: WRT54GL.
<jofo`> I'm on an old tower on which I still have an Ubuntu Hardy Heron. The update manager says my system is up-to-date. It does not propose the upgrade to Intrepid Ibex.
<anthony__> mdg: never mind. when it is in linux, it shows up as .inf.   let's see if it works!
<mdg_> anthony__: once we get from the zip, I will have you put the file on the mint desktop and you use the navigation dialog to the right of where the file name goes to navigate to the desktop
<jofo`> On my laptop, I was able to upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty, then to Karmic, but I don't see what I could do with my Hardy.
<Paschu> racecar56: :D But do you know why this aint working?
<erisco> it seems that perhaps /dev/sr1 and /dev/sdf are the two partitions?
<racecar56> Paschu: it's most definitely because the laptop that has the adapter is so beat up
<anthony__> mdg: did that.   are you sure it's xp?
<racecar56> Paschu: and it's hard drive failed.
<jrib> jofo`: by default LTS releases only propose upgrades to other LTS releases, check update-manager settings
<mikejet> Anyone get "lp -o sides=two-sided-short-edge out.pdf" to correctly print out a landscape-mode PDF on both sides of the page? This flips one side 180 degrees. However, the evince pdf viewer corretly prints it out.
<jrib> !upgrade | jofo`
<ubottu> jofo`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bwallen> I'm in the market for a new laptop. What's a good, ubuntu compatible computer in the $500 range?
<mdg_> anthony__: yes XP drivers work with ndiswrapper - win7 drivers are too new
<jofo`> Ok Thx
<Paschu> racecar56: So, what to do? Change to OS or is there a fix or something?
<racecar56> Paschu: i don't know
<anthony__> mdg: it says "hardware present: yes."
<racecar56> Paschu: your guess is as good as mine
<Paschu> Damn this problem makes me sick
<anthony__> mdg: what do you  think is next?
<mdg_> anthony__: that's good - it sees your wifi adapter card :)
<racecar56> bwallen: i recommend anything that isn't intel
<mdg_> anthony__: does not mean the correct driver is in stalled
<thiebaude> racecar56, i agree with that
<racecar56> thiebaude: intel sucks
<bwallen> racecar56: why does intel suck?
<thiebaude> yep until i got my dual amd's
<racecar56> not another one... xD
<thiebaude> i came back from 7
<mdg_> anthony__: I should not have been so quick to delete the first zip file - sorry
<racecar56> bwallen: if their chipsets don't run hot, the world doesn't exist
<bwallen> racecar56: what's a good amd alternative to the core 2 duo?
<anthony__> mdg: i think there's only one possibility with .inf from this file
<ikonia> guys - this channels topic is ubuntu support
<mdg_> anthony__: so we don't need synaptic because ndiswrapper etc is installed.
<racecar56> bwallen: athlon x2 possibly.
<thiebaude> sorry ikonia
<ikonia> maybe take this to a hardware channel like hardware
<Flannel> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<thiebaude> yep
<anthony__> mdg: should i search another driver?
<racecar56> bwallen: i have never used any processors other than a sempron 3100+ and a turion in some laptop i had at one time, so i don't know how good it is
<adc> hi, suspend stopped working recently for me, any ideas? how do i debug this
<ikonia> racecar56: STOP
<anthony__> mdg:ndiswrapper seems to work fine
<darrenlooby> jrib, looking good so far - thanks for that :D
<mdg_> anthony__: you mean other than rtl8192SE?
<kfizz> Anyone here have some experience with grub2? I messed my bootloader up and now I can't boot :(
<anthony__> mdg: yeah, or windows 2000 or something?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | kfizz
<ubottu> kfizz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bwallen> Racecar: Thanks for the help
<mdg_> anthony__: you definitely want windows XP - they are the most stable
<jugglerbry> (GNUGRUB version 1.97 beta4, "minimal" BASH -like line editing is supported.  for the first word, TAB list possible command completion.  Anywhere else TAB list possible device /file completion.) this is then followed by ssh: grub
<jugglerbry>  thats the  whole error following the grub menu
<jugglerbry> anyone help ?
<bwallen> Does anyone know if HDMI out ports are supported in ubuntu?
<racecar56> mdg_: i like ubuntu better thank you very much.
<racecar56> mdg_: ;D
<anthony__> mdg: o.k.   i have net8192se installed, but not getting a connection.  what do you think?
<mdg_> anthony__: did you download zip file name look like 8191_8192_windowszip ....
<anthony__> mdg: yeah
<sprockets2000> Is there any gui based newsreaders that support SSL without having to use stunnel
<mdg_> anthony__: did you get it from the Win7 link or the win2k/winxp/vista link?
<racecar56> jugglerbry: bash-like? i thought the 1.x series changed to emacs-like,
<anthony__> mdg: the win xp, etc
<BooEM> Looking for guide on ssld setup , port forwarding. Beginner here
<mdg_> hmmm.....
<anthony__> mdg: think it would help to reboot?
<mdg_> anthony__: 15 minutes left to download
<jugglerbry> racecar56: its a wubi install from within hista, using karmic.
<mdg_> anthony__: you can reboot into win7
<racecar56> jugglerbry: i definitely can't help, then
<jugglerbry> racecar56:just had that error code read out over the phone from the machine the error is iccuring on
<racecar56> jugglerbry: i do not do windows much at all, and i don't use wubi
<anthony__> mdg: i'm sure that i have the file from the Realtek website that you directed me to, and it is installed with ndiswrapper.
<mdg_> anthony__: unless you can see the zip files contents from your mint install
<anthony__> mdg: yeah, now i can.... what should i look for?
<mdg_> anthony__: we can try a couple troubleshooting things via terminal if you like?
<anthony__> mdg: lets do it
<sprockets2000> Its a bit crazy that no gui based newsreaders support ssl
<racecar56> sprockets2000: why.
<mdg_> anthony__: okay first lets try "ifconfig" in a terminal - we are looking for eth0 (that
<sprockets2000> because its 2009
<racecar56> sprockets2000: so?
<xopah_> mdg_ you seam buissy... We'll take it another time..
<airwolf> hi all im haveing trubul installing java
<racecar56> sprockets2000: who cares? i constantly use the command line to this day.
<mdg_> anthony__: eth0 is wire, wlan/wlan0 is wireless interface - what do you get?
<sprockets2000> good for you
<sprockets2000> and i can too, however
<racecar56> sprockets2000: quite useful for old computers.
<jugglerbry> racecar56:i installed under wubi to start with, but have since done a proper dual with karmic.  this particular install is on the father-in-laws laptop, and only did wubi for him to try ubuntu out
<mdg_> xopah_: sorry about that
<sprockets2000> its a bit odd that not one gui based newsreader supports ssl
<sprockets2000> without using stunnel
<anthony__> mdg: just eth0 and lo/ loopback
<airwolf> can some 1 help me with this im new to linux
<racecar56> sprockets2000: i just realized i misread what you were saying..
<Blaccent> Back, the new driver vers (190) has colour issues aswell
<ikonia> sprockets2000: thunderbird news accounts support SSL
<mdg_> anthony__: okay that tells me there is no wireless interface setup, so the driver is not installed.
<anthony__> mdg: what to do?
<sprockets2000> Hopefully klibido or pan will support ssl in the future without having to use third party, thunderbird is text only or does it support binary?
<duncan_> I have un-installed network-manager on my main machine. Is there a way I can re-install it from the CD?
<racecar56> sprockets2000: thunderbird is gui.
<sprockets2000> but is it binary or just text
<racecar56> sprockets2000: i don't use it so i don't know
<Migi32> hmm, very weird, occasionally I hear this sound from my headset. It sounds a bit like "sss p"
<mdg_> anthony__: while I wait for my download to finish, perhaps you can try browsing through the files from the windows zip you downloaded too
<ikonia> sprockets2000: news groups are just text, however it's aware of how to combine files with the right plugins
<yao_go> looking for a solution on suspend mode in ubuntu hardy. it never work on my acer extensa 4620
<anthony__> mdg: yeah. browsed a lot.  there is a file that says 91-92 drivers.
<racecar56> !doesn't work | yao_go
<mdg_> anthony__: kinda hard to tell you where to look when I'm not sure where we should be looking...
<ubottu> yao_go: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<varadero> i have multiple pppoe connection as client activated on ubuntu server 9.10 on every reboot i can ping only one ip from internet like ppp0 ip next time ppp2 ip any ideas ?
<emet> whoa
<mdg_> anthony__: let me check how much time is left
<anthony__> mdg: inside that there are files for vista, and xp, etc.    i chose xp in the driver installer gui, and found an  .inf file and installed that.
<mdg_> anthony__: hmm. - my zip download shows smaller size than the download...
<mdg_> anthony__: what's the name of the .inf file?
<racecar56> mdg_: smaller than the download?
<emet> the average house cat can run faster then the fastest human
<airwolf> i need help with installing java can some 1 help me please
<mdg_> racecar56: I'm thinking my download pooped out. lOL
<racecar56> mdg_: i don't get it
<racecar56> mdg_: smaller than the download?
<anthony__> mdg: net8192se.inf
<racecar56> mdg_: it just doesn't make sense to me.
<duncan_> Need install help. I have un-installed network-manager on my main machine. Is there a way I can re-install it from the CD?
<racecar56> duncan_: debs.
<mdg_> racecar56: smaller than the size indicated it would be when the file first started downloading
<racecar56> mdg_: the page may be out of date, then.
<haydemon> Can somebody explain why all of a sudden I cannot kill a process via System Monitor?
<mdg_> racecar56: I'll try and open it and see...
<mdg_> anthony__: going to my xp box to check out the zip...
<duncan_> racecar56, assuming I find the .dep file on the CD. That doesn't solve dependency issues.
<anthony__> mdg: thanks again, but i'm sure i'm using the specified file, may not be the right driver download?
<airwolf> i gess no 1 is going to help me
<yao_go> ok sorry, the suspend mode doesn't work, cause the computer shows a black screen and i have to remove the battery to get power on.
<kfizz> airwolf, have you searched for jaba in synaptic?
<kfizz> java*
<mdg_> anthony__: it was an invalid download
<maple1> i was writing paper on the pc and it was like Bleep Bleep Bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep and then like half of my paper was gone
<mdg_> anthony__: at this point, you have no "wireless" interface
<racecar56> maple1: writing paper on the pc?
<airwolf> yes and ive tryed that but it is not working
<mdg_> anthony__: the other options I saw involved "compiling" a driver
<racecar56> maple1: O_o i don't get it
<anthony__> mdg: thanks so much for all your help,.  i'm out of time.    i think i need to find the right driver, and now i know how to use the gui, so i will try again in the future.   i am going to reboot, now who knows.  hang on
<kfizz> airwolf, what errors are you getting? or what's the problem?
<ikonia> racecar56: working on a document
<mdg_> anthony__: okay
<ranjan> hello every body i am having some prolem in login in ubuntu 9.10 i am geting an error msg as  1. Could not update ICEauthority file /root/.ICEauthority
<ranjan> 2. There is a problem with configuration server.
<ranjan>       (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<ranjan> 3. Nautilus could not creat the following required folders: /home/potter/Desktop, /home/potter/.nautilus
<ranjan>       Before running Nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create them.
<FloodBot1> ranjan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ranjan> 4. There was an error starting up the screensaver:
<shawn__> g
<airwolf> well im not goting any that is the problim
<duncan_> I need some help installing a package from cd.
<anthony__> mdg: once again, you've been great.  i don't know if i will get to use linux on this machine. i would like to.  will try periodically! but you've earned serious karma points today!!!!!!
<ikonia> ranjan: it appears your trying to login as root
<kfizz> airwolf, so you install java through synaptic and then how do you know it didn't work? Does a program you're trying to run depend on it?
<ranjan> ikonia :: no i am tring to log in as an odinary user
<mdg_> anthony__: you are welcome - I'm gonna download via xp box and see what I get.  If I find it, I will post to the ubuntu forums in the networking forum
<ikonia> ranjan: if you look at the error, it's looking at your X authority files in /root
<airwolf> i play a javabast game and it is not leting me plAY IT OR LOGON IT IT KEEPS SAYING THAT I NEED TO INSTALL JAVA
<ikonia> ranjan: that suggests you've launched whatever you're trying to do as root
<racecar56> airwolf: check your caps lock key *AND* do what it says, install java :P
<ikonia> !java > airwolf
<ubottu> airwolf, please see my private message
<duncan_> airwolf, don't use capitals. It's regarded as shouting, and it's rude.
<airwolf> E: sun-java6-doc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<racecar56> O_O
<racecar56> that was cool :P
<airwolf> sorry i did not see that my lock was on
<iceroot> ubuntu running fine with zsh as login-shell? or should i stay with bash? i like zsh much so want to set it global
<StaticPhilly> does anyone know of any good remote control panels, i know of ispconfig (looks pretty bad) webmin (might as well use ssh) ebox (not many options for dns etc)
<airwolf> E: sun-java6-doc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<iceroot> StaticPhilly: ssh
<ranjan> ikonia :: ya it's true i have copied some file to apt folder directly without using internet
<kfizz> airwolf, I've never heard of javabast, has it worked on ubuntu for you before?
<StaticPhilly> iceroot: lol yea thats what im starting to think for
<ranjan> ikonia :: ya it's true i have copied some file to apt folder directly without using internet  in order to make ubuntu uto dated
<ikonia> ranjan: ok - so that may/may not be the problem
<airwolf> well it can be played in a internet browser
<erisco> how can I get a list of all attached devices? Not lsusb... not mount... I am confused because I attached an external hard drive which gives me /dev/sr1 and /dev/sdf1 which are two partitions on it. However, I cannot seem to find the device that encompasses the whole drive
<ikonia> ranjan: what command are you doing that's causing that problem ?
<iflema> .
<lanzelloth> hi. My sound stopped working, I think right after I plugged in my mic. I've been using alsa all this time
<haydemon> has anyone had the problem of not being able to kill an app from the System Monitor in Ubuntu?
<yao_go> hello i need to know if the problem about suspend and hibernate mode get fixed with the installation of the package  uswsusp. i have ubuntu hardy heron
<kfizz> Ah, what browser are you using airwolf?
<airwolf> firefox
<ikonia> yao_go: the problem you talk about is very hardware specific, so it would be hard to say for certain without trying it yourself
<ranjan> ikonia :: i am not able to log in grafics mode the i think the problem is quite old i foled https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/85598 to solve my issue
<evolio> hi guys
<iflema> haydemon: try holding click (end process) for a few seconds
<ranjan> but nothing +ve came out
<kfizz> Okay, airwolf, in firefox go to Tools -> Add Ons and click on extensions
<evolio> ever since i upgraded to karmic im getting video corruption in chromium
<evolio> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8963/screenshotorw.png
<kfizz> Do you see a java add-on?
<mizerydearia> What variation of ubuntu has a desktop environment that has the least system requirements and will run on slow computers from about 2002-2003?
<evolio> does anyone know how to fix this?
<pat123123123> i hear the ubuntu startup sound but not any syste sounds - any debugging advice? i am using 9.10 on acer apire one 741h with gma 500 (poulsbo) chip set
<ikonia> ranjan: the first thing I'd do is remove this file "/root/.ICEauthority
<mizerydearia> Which is better for a slow system: xfce?   fluxbox?  other?
<ikonia> ranjan: then restartX - however I'm concerned that it's looking in /root for that file
<ikonia> mizerydearia: not much difference, try them
<^workman^> mizerydaria: lxde is really nice
<yao_go> ikonia: i read something about a broadcom adapters, could be the problem?
<airwolf> and thin wat
<ikonia> yao_go: it's very hardware specific
<delano> hello evry body
<delano> what did i just do
<delano> im new to this one
<kfizz> airwolf, do you see a java extension/add-on?
<airwolf> no
<ikonia> delano: you said "hello"
<delano> yeah i gussed that one :P
<delano> but where am i
<delano> its clear its a chat room
<ikonia> delano: you're in the #ubuntu support channel on the IRC network freenode
<delano> ah
<kfizz> Okay, airwolf, in the add-ons window, select "Get Add-ons"
<yao_go> ikonia: thanks four you time see ya
<kaptainzer1> hi crowd!!
<delano> i understand
<ranjan> ikonia :: i have removed the file from my directory
<delano> naybe you can help me then
<kfizz> airwolf, then search for java and install the java console
<delano> i have a pacard bell netbook
<ikonia> ranjan: restart X and lets see what your errors are
<xerox1> hi, is anybody allready using thunderbird 3 ? how to import settings from version 2 ? import dialog doesn't find the older version
<ikonia> delano: if you have a question, ask
<delano> just put ubuntu on here but how do i get the wlan to work
<airwolf> i just did that im instaling that now
<ranjan> ikonia :: i have removed the file from my directory  in the simalar way should i remove that from / directory
<ikonia> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11814 kB, installed size 35316 kB
<pat123123123> any advice on debugging sound issues?  i followed the tutorial in the forums but got stuck when it had me check the also docs for my sound card driver -  i have intel gma 500 poulsbo but its not listed
<ikonia> xerox1: I don't think thunderbird 3 is packaged for ubuntu yet
<pat123123123> alsa
<ranjan> ikonia :: i mean to say from /Desktop directory
<delano> i dit the sudo get -apt
<xerox1> ikonia, yes downloaded it from the website...
<delano> ant stuff
<delano> but where do i configure it
<airwolf> give me a sec to see if it worked
<delano> like the key and stuff
<ikonia> xerox1: ok - then it's not an ubuntu problem, its something you need thunderbird support from
<airwolf> tyvm it worked
<barnes> Is there any maximum amount of partitions that a HDD can have?
<kfizz> you're welcome
<ikonia> ranjan: delete the file I told you to delete
<ikonia> barnes: 15 for a dos partition table
<airwolf> how can i install wine and where can i get it
<xerox1> ikonia, hm, i think it's a linux problem; on windows it works
<DasEi> barnes: primary four usually, logics more than hundred
<pat123123123> no one can touch my sound issues?
<barnes> ikonia: Well, I'm only looking to have 5...windows, ubuntu, mac osx, and a shared partition. (ntfs?)
<Pudgy> Is there an Ubuntu packager online by any chance for a question?
<iflema> winblows
<maco> Pudgy: are you looking to get involved with packaging?
<racecar56> how do i open a secondary X session (it has to be the same user AND it has to run on another VT)
<maco> Pudgy: if so, #ubuntu-motu is the place to go
<racecar56> AND it should not make my computer crash.
<racecar56> xP
<kfizz> I'm following these instructions to reinstall grub2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD however, when I get to "grub-install /dev/sdb" (which is the drive my boot is on) I get an error: /dev/sda5: Not found or not a block device. Why is the error referring to sda5 when I'm trying to install on sdb?
<racecar56> kfizz: device.map
<ikonia> racecar56: research the DISPLAY varible
<maco> Pudgy: but whats up? i might be able to answer your question
<racecar56> ikonia: doesn't help. i know about it.
<Pudgy> maco: Ah, I would, but that's not the question ;) But I guess ub-motu is the place to go
<kfizz> racecar56, is that a command I should run?
<ikonia> racecar56: then what's you're question ?
<maco> Pudgy: well i do some packaging, so if you'd like i can try to answer
<RaverWild> guys have a problem - is there a way i could force update manager to re-download downloaded but not installed packages?
<mizerydearia> ^workman^, thanks for the suggestion.  I'll check it out.  p.s. tab completion helsp prevent nick misspellage
<racecar56> ikonia: how do i run another X session in another VT. :1.
<racecar56> kfizz: no.
<ikonia> racecar56: you don't - you run it on the console
<racecar56> kfizz: it's a file that hides somewhere
<fixxxermet> I started an apt-get install while at work logged into a server via ssh.  I'm home now and forgot to use screen while at work.  apt is still running but I think only because it needs some user input.  what can I do?
<DasEi> RaverWild: why that ? can try apt-get clean and re- do then
<ikonia> racecar56: if you want multiple - you use the DISPLAY varible to launch them on different display heads
<jrib> racecar56: startx -- :1          ?
<ranjan> ikonia :: i have deleted the file and i am giving an restart to my system
<Pudgy> maco: I would like to have an ubuntu package for (suckless's) surf tar.gz. I would like to give it a go myself, but that would take ages to learn. Is there a way to propose that tar.gz to be packaged?
<racecar56> jrib: thanks
<ikonia> Pudgy: log a feature request on launchpad.net
<maco> Pudgy: yep, you can file a bug
<LjL> racecar56: keep in mind though having two GNOME sessions open for the same user might not be the best of ideas...
<Pudgy> Oh, ok... thanks ikonia and maco.
<RaverWild> DasEi, cause i cant install latest updates. i remember my laptop froze in the middle. i had to reboot. then continued downloading. now it wont install any update. tells me error on every package
<Blaccent> Alright, so the new driver is much faster for HD video playback, but the colours aren't right
<maco> Pudgy: and it doesnt take ages :) its not too bad really, though that kinda depends on how complicated the software you're packaging is
<DasEi> RaverWild: in the middle of a dist-upgrade ?
<Pudgy> maco: I can't even solve the dependancies by hand installing tarballs ;) (yes I tried)
<phoenixz> Im using VNC to access the destkop of my dad who is on the other side of the world.. Its slow as hell.. How can I speed it up a bit? I already tried depth 8 and compression 0.. is there anything else I can do to make it faster?
<RaverWild> DasEi, no. regular update
<DasEi> RaverWild: ah, I see, open a terminal for some tries
<maco> Pudgy: the INSTALL file should help if there is one. also, "apt-file search $filename" (apt-file is not installed by default) can lookup what package contains the file you're missing for compiling against
<DasEi> RaverWild: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jrib> Pudgy: you don't install tarballs to satisfy dependencies, you install packages
<RaverWild> DasEi, what does that do?
<Finnish> I'm trying to render in Kino, and I get this message: demuxer rawdv does not exist. What does that mean?
<DasEi> RaverWild: checks for an interrupted update
<maco> jrib: ah good catch
<RaverWild> DasEi, done
<Pudgy> maco: damn... now you make me anxious to try again...
<DasEi> RaverWild: sudo apt-get update                       ,paste the error if any
<hdtdi> hello i am using ubuntu 9.10 and i am reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch28_:_Managing_Disk_Usage_with_Quotas to find out how to manage disc usage.. and i have a problem. my fstab /home looks like that UUID=b46321b5-06d2-4bba-ae47-89ad855238e1 /home ext4 defaults,usrquota 0 2 and now i find out i dont have "quotacheck" so iam trying to install quota package but i have this error : http://pastebin.ca/1707492
 * syn-ack cleans up his build environment
<RaverWild> DasEi, done. no errors
<DasEi> RaverWild: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pudgy> maco: I'll check out launchpad just to be on the safe side ;) Did you package a lot?
<maco> Pudgy: i dont often do packages from scratch. usually it's packaging a new release or integrating a patch into a package
<ranjan_> ikonia :: i have tried your solution by deliting and restarting
<DasEi> RaverWild: all good ?
<ranjan_> but it have not fixed my proble
<RaverWild> DasEi, yep. no errors
<DasEi> RaverWild: what did you want to install ?
<RaverWild> DasEi, nothing special. just the ubuntu updates.
<DasEi> RaverWild: have a good time then
<RaverWild> DasEi, thanks man
<CN0TE> Would it be possible if I could get some help or could query someone and get help? I have downloaded Ubuntu Installer for Windows ran it then started ubuntu it installed and told me to reboot so I did now when I try to run ubuntu it goes to a command line and some characters are cut off i believe its bash:grub and before that its says something like NOWBGT but it goes to fast to read
<DasEi> np
<RaverWild> DasEi, you too. bye
<pcude> can some one help, my letting me know if Ubuntu supports mutli video out puts. 3VGA's?
<noise_> any program to convert FLV to mp3?
<[-]> M
<michas> Hi, is anyone using the current resolvconv package? Does it still work for you? (Mine is starting too late, so I'm ending with an empty resolve.conf. :( )
<TheCheeze> pcude, if your card supports it, yes
<DasEi> pcude: 3 monitors ?
<dAlfa89_> pcude, yes, Ubuntu supports more than one display
<nibbler> how can i get /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5  -- i found libstdc++.so.5 but only for my 64bit system, i cant install the 32bit .deb, as its wrong architecture :|
<Pudgy> maco: cool. I read about packaging often, and I like the stories of the Motu, but the threshold of going from reading tutorial, and actually trying it I still didn't take.
<maco> Pudgy: have you seen the motu packaging 101 videos daniel holbach has on youtube? theyre easy to follow along with
<kde185> does Ubuntu have a way a user can invite another person to a remote desktop sharing session?  I'm trying to help my brother with Ubuntu but I only have KDE installed and I can't remember how to do that
<DasEi> nibbler: karmic ?
<nibbler> DasEi, ja
<mikalmo> i'm having some trouble connecting to my wep-secured wireless network. where can i seek help?
<nibbler> it shouldnt be called "secured" if its wep... ;p
<ranjan_> ikonia ::  can any body over here can help me in solving some login problem "Could not update ICEauthority file /root/.ICEauthority" please help
<mikalmo> hehe
<kfizz> mikalmo, is this a new network you're setting up
<Pudgy> maco: I think I did yes. Maybe I should just take the plunge ;) Is there a mailinglist of some sort motu use?
<mikalmo> no, it's my father in-laws network
<maco> Pudgy: yes, and i should get around to joining it since ive been one nearly a month now
<maco> Pudgy: lists.ubuntu.com has all the mailing lists
<kfizz> mikalmo, and do you have the network key?
<DasEi> nibbler: think only higher versions there, (guess: backports ?)  what do you need it for ?
<DasEi> nibbler: http://pastebin.com/f2734bb97
<nibbler> DasEi, need it for sopcast....
<mikalmo> i've successfully connected to unsecured networks in the past, but when i try to connect to this network it hangs for a while, then i get prompted to type in the network key again
<Pudgy> maco: thanks for the info maco. I'll keep you informed ;)
<maco> Pudgy: no problem :)
<nibbler> well, seems to be not too easy to get it... so thanks anyway andgood night
<kfizz> mikalmo, so you don't have the network key?
<ranjan_> ikonia ::  can any body over here can help me in solving some login problem "Could not update ICEauthority file /root/.ICEauthority" please help
<mikalmo> yes, i have the network key
<DasEi> nibbler: no personal experience, let's check http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sopcast-player-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic.html if you like
<pepito> hi
<kfizz> mikalmo, and once you have it and enter it it kinda acts like it's doing something but then never does?
<CN0TE> Would it be possible if I could get some help or could query someone and get help? I have downloaded Ubuntu Installer for Windows ran it then started ubuntu it installed and told me to reboot so I did now when I try to run ubuntu it goes to a command line and some characters are cut off i believe its bash:grub and before that its says something like NOWBGT but it goes to fast to read
<ranjan_> ikonia ::  can any body over here can help me in solving some login problem "Could not update ICEauthority file /root/.ICEauthority" please help
<DasEi> nibbler: what is that for ?
<mikalmo> i've tried replacing network manager with wicd and just about every different setting for connecting to the network there is, but i just can't obtain an ip from the router
<kfizz> mikalmo, 1) Are other devices able to connect to this network? 2) Is the router set up to give out IP addresses via DHCP, and 3) In connection settings for the wireless connection, is Ubuntu set to receive an IP address automatically?
<lzrdking> how come jaunty drops my bluetooth connections, and i either need to completely remove the device and re-add it, or sometimes i even need to reboot?  how can i keep my devices connected, or at least make it so they can reconnect consistently?  it happens with my BT mouse and with both sony phones that have a BT remote (apparently only one phone can be connected at a time, but one is better than none!)
<noise_> any one from albania?
<DasEi> nibbler: ah, chinese football, hehe
<CShadowRun> noise_: this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<noise_> ok
<Deacon> Hi people. Who wants to help me get CS3 up and running on 9.10? :D
<mikalmo> kfizz: yes, connecting to the network works like a charm with windows machines. dhcp in both router and my pc
<CShadowRun> Deacon the wine appdb does, http://appdb.winehq.org
<racecar56> lzrdking: i believe bluetooth is meant to be very low-ranged so be sure they are close.
<lzrdking> they are close and don't get far apart
<Deacon> But wine keeps having problems with CS3 :(
<CShadowRun> Deacon: #winehq does too
<Deacon> Ah, k :)
<CShadowRun> hehe
<kfizz> mikalmo, could you copy the output of ifconfig wlan0 (assuming that's the wireless interface) to paste.ubuntu.com
<noise_> sooooo any converter Flv to mp3
<mikalmo> i've googled for two days now, and there are several others with the same problem, but i haven't found a solution that helps me yet..
<hdtdi> does anyone know a tutorial how to manage disc quota on ubuntu 9.10 with ext4 fs ?
<mikalmo> paste.ubuntu.com? i'm not following..
<PND> Hello here
<dajhorn> hdtdi: The error message that you posted told you to run `fsck`.  Did you do that?
<tmorphius> anyone know how i can get my 6 channel sound working on karmic, i tried jack but that dosent work, only pulse seems to work, but only on sterio
<kfizz> mikalmo, exceute "ifconfig wlan0 > ~/Desktop/out.txt" and then open up out.txt from your desktop and copy and paste it into the text box at paste.ubuntu.com
<racecar56> cs3? what.
<hdtdi> dajhorn, no but i removed the usrquota from fstab then installed the quota and quotatool then write back the usrquota in fstab and now when i run quotacheck i got this error http://pastebin.ca/1707517 so now i am reading in google how to Set Up Journaled Quota
<deleuzer> after 9.10 upgrade I have to run fsck on every boot in order to get X window, how can I fix this?
<ZykoticK9> noise_, flv is typically video+audio - MP3 is only audio -- is this really what you want?
<noise_> no i want to listen a youtube video in mp3 to burn it into a CD
<jareklynx> hi
<ghen> how long would you guy estimate before thunderbird 3 appears in ubuntu repos?
<David-T> hdtdi: never done it but google suggests adding "jqfmt=vfsv0" to your fstab options
<dajhorn> hdtdi: You should umount the filesystem and run `fsck -C -f -v /dev/sda6` before you do anything else.
<mikalmo> kfizz: ok, my wireless is eth1, but nevertheless; i've pasted it into the textbok
<ZykoticK9> noise_, one method would be to just dump the audio with mplayer, "mplayer -ao pcm FOO_FILE" then something like "lame -h -b 128 audiodump.wav"
<kfizz> mikalmo, now click "Paste!" and copy and paste the url from your web browser's address bar here
<DasEi> noise_: if you just want the speech try audacity
<erUSUL> !latest | ghen
<ubottu> ghen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Nec> Øî òóò çà õóèíÿ òâîðèòñÿ?
<mikalmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337593/
<hdtdi> dajhorn, i dont fully underastand all i am doing but i am trying to do this on /home fs and when i try to umount i got "device busy"
<erUSUL> Nec: cauntry?
<dajhorn> hdtdi:  Is /dev/sda6 you home directory?
<hdtdi> yes
<hdtdi> /dev/sda6              72G   16G   53G  24% /home
<dajhorn> hdtdi: You'll need to drop the system into single-user mode, or do it from a Live CD.
<ghen> erUSUL, yes I know im just wondering how long would be 'normal'
<hdtdi> like.. init 1?
<vaiofw> nick krujen
<dajhorn> hdtdi: Right idea, but double-check.  I usually run `telinit` and can't remember the runlevels.
<erUSUL> ghen: i quote again « Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<dajhorn> hdtdi: You need to be at the console.  Don't change runlevels if you're connected through ssh.
<hdtdi> dajhorn,  can you at least tell me what fsck -C -f -v /dev/sda6 is doing..
<ghen> sorry
<erUSUL> ghen: so if version 3 did not make into karmic it wont be aviable till lucid (the next version)
<hdtdi> no no its my home pc.. im not connected through ssh
<kfizz> mikalmo, what does "sudo dhclient" yield when executed in a terminal?
<ghen> k thanks :)
<erUSUL> ghen: it can be made abiable in backports though
<dajhorn> hdtdi: -C = show progress, -f = do it now, -v = be verbose.
<ghen> yea
<erUSUL> !backports > ghen
<ubottu> ghen, please see my private message
<hdtdi> ok brb :)
<ghen> thanks
<bear531> get windows keys for cheap http://bit.ly/5Tgz2X :)
<LjL> !ops | bear531
<ubottu> bear531: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mikalmo> kfizz: pasted to the bin
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, does anyone use amarok? if yes, could u tell me how to update it from 1.4 to 2.last version? without losing ratings, settings etc? thanks
<kfizz> I think somehow my ext4 partition lost its "ext4ness" if you will. fdisk -l lists /dev/sda1 as "Unkown" am I SOL?
<Flexy> I'm having trouble in installing ubuntu 9.10 to a asus laptop with ssd drive. ext4 journal fails. or something else fails with stuck machine. (not responding to anything, not even magick sysrq)
<kfizz> mikalmo, what's the link?
<Flannel> IpSe_DiXiT: You might have more luck with that question in #kubuntu actually
<iceroot> IpSe_DiXiT: you dont want to upgrade
<iceroot> IpSe_DiXiT: trust me
<mikalmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337595/
<IpSe_DiXiT> but i have UBUNTU not k...
<IpSe_DiXiT> iceroot: ah c'mon...
<dajhorn> kfizz: You want `fdisk -l /dev/sda` instead.
<dajhorn> kfizz: There won't be a partition table in /dev/sda1 unless you've done something weird.
<Flexy> I'm trying now with normal hdd, seems that maybe it's smoother... ssd is at fault? It worked in debian just fine...
<kfizz> dajhorn fidsk -l /dev/sda yields Cannot open /dev/sda
<DasEi> kfizz: any special cicumstances for that ?
<kfizz> mikalmo, does ifconfig yield anything different now?
<dajhorn> kfizz:  `sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda`
<mikalmo> kfizz: i'm currently connected through my mobile phone on usb0
<kfizz> DasEi, I tried to copy an MBR from one hdd to another using dd, that's when this all started hpapening
<hdtdi> dajhorn, damn i forgot what i was suppose to write :D can you paste me again the line ?
<dajhorn> hdtdi: fsck -C -f -v /dev/sda6
<DasEi> kfizz: sure, if it wasn't the original mbr conatains parti-table, ..lost
<mikalmo> kfizz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337600/
<DasEi> kfizz: is like petrol in a electro-car
<DasEi> kfizz: still got a backup of the old mbr ?
<ZeroKewl> hi i need help with sound issues with a RealTek HD
<ZeroKewl> when i try to play a game it has buzzing sound
<ZeroKewl> 9.10 ubuntu is what i have
<manyje1> Hello. i am pretty new at this. is there someone how could help me with a scanner porblem i have a HP Scanjet 5300c Connected throu a Serial Port not USB and it can't find it in Xsane
<notroot> ciao
<rob0917> is there a channel to talk about ubuntu experiences ?
<delano> hello i need some help
<ikus060> Hi, I've just install Chrome and so far I found the GTK theme disgusting. There is some weird pink/violet color at the top. Any body know and to change it for a more conservative color ?? like black or orange ?
<delano> hi evryone
<DasEi> rob0917: #ubuntu-offtopic, #linux
<delano> i need some help
<rob0917> thanks
<delano> i just installed xubuntu on my packerdbell dot S and can not get my wlan to work
<delano> what do i have to do
<delano> please help me
<kfizz> dajhorn, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda > http://paste.ubuntu.com/337602
<delano> im getting desperate
<PND> Hello here. I have sound problem again with my sound card. Sometime on boot it detects it, sometime it doesn't.
<kfizz> mikalmo, are you using network manager or wicd?
<delano> wlan on my dot S please help
<DasEi> kfizz: still got a backup of the old mbr ?
<kfizz> DasEi, I finally got to boot into the old hdd which still had a version of ubuntu on it, and I can boot into that system, however the grub menu no longer shows my newest ubuntu install
<deleuzer> delano,  what ubuntu version?
<mikalmo> kfizz: network manager at the present, i tried wicd with no success a couple of hours ago
<Mony> delano, use ethernet
<delano> i used the wubuntu installer
<hdtdi> dajhorn, what exactly is suppose to happen when i run fsck ? i mean.. i got no errors some stats nothing more and now when i run quotacheck its the same error msg
<delano> its 9
<delano> yeah im on that now
<delano> but what do i do now
<kfizz> mikalmo, is the wireless connection set to use ipv4 or ipv6?
<dajhorn> hdtdi: That was a safety check.  You should never ignore "run fsck" in an error message.
<deleuzer> ah there's some back port issue with wifi and wubi
<DasEi> kfizz: let's get that straight, you copied just the (512?) in front of another hd over by dd ?
<cwmoser1> Don't know how its been for you, but Karmic Koala is the best and most reliable Ubuntu  install since 6.10
<mikalmo> ipv4
<tmorphius> why wont my panel i set to autohide show up when i mouseover? anyone
<delano> is there anny way i can fix this problem cause its bugging me
<delano> i need this wlan to work reaadlly b
<anli_> is it possible to change an icon for an applet thats added to a panel? The trashcan is not really nice looking
<Mony> delano, use bluetooth
<PND> Problem fixed, thanks (I found a magic command)
<kfizz> DasEi, I ran something along the lines of dd /dev/sda /dev/sdb (I can't remember the exact command)
<kfizz> mikalmo, okay, that's good, is ipv6 set to ignore?
<tyranos> i just bought a bamboo wacom tablet and doesnt seem to get recognized by the driver,does anyone have experience with that
<mikalmo> yes
<hdtdi> dajhorn, ok.. but what does the other mean http://pastebin.ca/1707541 ?
<delano> ??
<kfizz> mikalmo, do you know if this wireless card has worked before on other wireless networks?
<dajhorn> hdtdi: Dunno.  Keep troubleshooting.
<deleuzer> delano, be patient, I'm trying to find my notes
<mikalmo> yes, it works perfectly on unsecured networks
<delano> ah okay thanx
<DasEi> kfizz: did you copy the whole hd or just the mbr ? dd if=/dev/sda  of=/dev(sdb   is whole hd, then mbr will fit (if sdb is big enough, dd not interupted)
<kfizz> mikalmo, okay so it's not a hardware problem. In the connection information of your wireless connection what does Wireless security show, as in the settings?
<kfizz> DasEi, yes I did dd if = /dev/sda of =dev/sdb
<pcude> DasEi: yes 3 monitors.
<deleuzer> delano, you have any restricted drivers listed System >> Admin >> Hardware Drivers
<DasEi> kfizz: that's the whole hd then, and with sdd bigger sda it should work, expect from uuids maybe
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pcude> DasEi:can you PM me, attempt to explain
<DasEi> pcude: nope
<DasEi> pcude: 3 monitors, like 2 on a g-card and one onboard ?
<sprockets2000> How can I turn on hardware acceleration for my graphics card, or is it not support with INtel Integrated?
<mikalmo> kfizz: i'm not sure. can i check that now (as i am connected on usb0) without disconnecting?
<delano> theres no admin in my system tab ?
<kfizz> DasEi, which is what I was hoping for..unfortunately, if I set the second hdd to boot first all I get is "GRUB " and it just sits there
<kfizz> mikalmo, yes , right click on network manager and click edit connecitons
<kfizz> mikalmo, then select the wireless connection and click "Edit"
<anli_> hm, would be nice to put a link to a file in the panel also (instead of on the desktop)
<anli_> httpd.conf, for instance
<DasEi> kfizz: k, but in this scenario a rescue can be done then, reinstalling grub,  maybe checking fstab against uuid
<mikalmo> kfizz: WEP 40/128-bit key
<jiffe98> I had 2 9.04 servers running ipvs, one master the other backup, I updated the backup to 9.10 and it doesn't seem to be syncing with the master anymore
<jiffe98> is that just an incompatibility?
<kfizz> DasEi, I've gone through the ubuntu wiki guide on reinstalling grub2 and have had no luck, and I was wondering if it was maybe because /dev/sda1 showed Unknown for the filesystem instead of linux?
<kfizz> mikalmo, and that's the correct encryption?
<deleuzer> delano, sudo lshw -C network
<mikalmo> yes, i believe so..
<deleuzer> what's the vendor?
<delano> oh wait i just did the hardware updater thing for the 3 time
<delano> and it just worked
<delano> i have no idea what just happend
<kfizz> mikalmo, you might check that against the windows box that is connected to the router. (make sure the key is correct along with the index and Authentication, most likely the index is 1 and the auth is Open, but it may be different)
<deleuzer> :-)
<Beezie> whee!
<DasEi> kfizz: sda shouldn't have been affected in this operation,  m
<delano> i went to
<delano> hardware drivers
<DNS777> O_o
<delano> and activatet the other one there were to and it just worked
<delano> really strange
<delano> ik hope it works after reboot
<mikalmo> i've already checked that. index is 1 and auth is open
<delano> its a dual boot slo
<usuario> HI
<DasEi> kfizz: messed indentifiers ?
<kfizz> mikalmo, do you know how many DHCP leases the router allows? It may be that it's only allowing one  DHCP lease
<root_mymachinebr> the lookup filesystem by uuid got broke somehow
<kfizz> DasEi, I'm not sure what you mean, so there's a good chance I messed something like that up ha
<mikalmo> that's not the problem, i have connected with several other computers at the same time before
<root_mymachinebr> need to regenerate boot path with fixed device names
<root_mymachinebr> how?
<TheSlacker> Guys, is there anyway to make my terminal always start as root?
<kfizz> mikalmo, under connection information again, what mode is selected in the wireless tab?
<TheSlacker> like make an auto "sudo su" command
<DasEi> kfizz: if you turn sda and sdb,  you could get such a situation,  also when the (bigger) hd you cloned to had other partitons on it, not matching partitiontable of clone-source (sda)
<deleuzer> TheSlacker, install windows
<TheSlacker> hahaha del, thank you but no than you
<BlueG> TheSlacker: are you talking about gnome-terminal?
<sAnta89_> TheSlacker, just open a root terminal?
<mikalmo> kfizz: infrastructure
<kfizz> DasEi, the hd are both the same size. Identicaly harddrives actually, both 500GB
<DasEi> kfizz: so the one boots, the other doesnt ?
<kfizz> mikalmo, what version of networkmanager are you using? Right click -> About
<kfizz> DasEi, yes. Right now it's as if I never installed the second hdd and installed Karmic on it.
<mikalmo> kfizz: 0.7.996
<kfizz> DasEi, and before the Karmic one booted fine until I did the dd thing
<ryann> i've recently fresh installed, and i noticed there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst but i am able to make changes using startupmanager.  Any ideas what's going on here?  Grub version 1.97
<NuuBuntu> How do you access a folder from the ls list withotu having to go back and re-write the entire cd?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | ryann
<ubottu> ryann: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DasEi> kfizz: I don't understand .. the karmic one.. :
<deleuzer> can someone tell me where to find the shutdown log?
<kfizz> mikalmo, you're using the latest network manager and everything else seems "right," I'm not sure what else to tell you... :/
<jrib> NuuBuntu: what?
<TheSlacker> blue, imagine if i want to run a script and i want it to run as root without it prompting me for a password
<ryann> tyty
<kfizz> DasEi, as in the one I installed Ubuntu Karmic on, sorry for the confusion
<erUSUL> NuuBuntu: rephrase please
<DasEi> kfizz: 1) one hd, installed karmic on 2) attached scnd. hd, cloned from the first ..
<anli_> hm, I created a desktop shortcut to httpd.conf, but it did not appear on the desktop :)
<sAnta89_> NuuBuntu, you mean changing directory without having to type the long folder name?
<DasEi> kfizz: so now if want to boot the second, got to choose in bios for
<anli_> create launcher-> type=location etc
<mikalmo> kfizz: that's ok. i've been googling for a couple of days now, and there are several others with the same problem, but i haven't found any solution that helps me. could it be the network card/driver (i have intel pro wireless 2200)
<Dreamglider> i just instlled ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop but i cannot get connected to the LAN, i have to use dhcp since im at campus
<NuuBuntu> erUSUL, ok, basically I am in a directory already, say for example home/user/directory/blah/blah. I entered the ls command to see what folders were in that directory and located the one I wanted to CD into. Is there a way just to CD into that folder without having to go back and retype the entire CD title like home/user/etc.
<TheSlacker> I have the launchers made but i am prompted for a password for each launcher... can i avoid that somehow?
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: do you get any error if you try to "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<Dreamglider> im one one of these small aspire so typing might be  bit off
<kfizz> DasEi 1) one hd, installed ubuntu jaunty on 2) installed new hdd in second hd slot on my laptop 3) installed karmic on new hd and I wanted to be able to format the first one but it was the one with the mbr so I needed to copy it over and thus my predicament
<erUSUL> NuuBuntu: just « cd dir_name »
<NuuBuntu> santa89_, I think that's what I mean, I want to CD without having to retype the whole line again
<sAnta89_> NuuBuntu, if you're in the directory above it, you can just type the folder you want in to
<DasEi> kfizz: yay, whole story now, no, that crashed then
<kfizz> mikalmo, I was thinking that may be a problem, but sinceyou can connect unsecured I'm not so sure. Have you done a google search for "intel pro wireless 2200 ubuntu wep" w/o quotes to see if anything comes up
<erUSUL> NuuBuntu: in linux you can use absolute paths (the long ones) or relative paths (those relative to where you are)
<NuuBuntu> wow, thank you guys, i'm apparently a moron, I tried that but must have mistyped something because it didn't work the first time. it's working now. Thanks again!
<sAnta89_> NuuBuntu, no problem
<DasEi> kfizz: important data on the jaunty one ?
<preuhs> salut
<preuhs> help, svp
<kfizz> DasEi, more or less, and I had copied all the data from the jaunty one to the karmic one so that I could format the jaunty one and have it as extra storage.
<mikalmo> kfizz: at least 20 different searches ;)
<anli_> I dragged a file to the top panel in ubuntu, but I only got an icon for a text document, how can I also get a text there so I can see directly which file it is?
<Dreamglider> erUSUL: after that comand it laptop got an ip and can connect ! :)
<preuhs> comment telecharger un programme sur linux
<ActionParsnip> anli_: hover your mouse over it
<kfizz> mikalmo, haha I understand, I've been there before...I'll keep thinking on it, but I'm not sure what the problem could be. You don't happen to have a ubuntu livecd laying around anywhere youc ould boot into and test to see if the wireless card works without any other files being messed with.
<LjL> !fr | preuhs
<ubottu> preuhs: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<anli_> ActionParsnip: i know, but without doing that
<Dreamglider> erUSUL: but at the beginning of the reply i got wmaster unknown hardware address type 801 (Two times)
<DasEi> kfizz: so you have backups of the jaunty data and can now either format or use it for a whole karmic backup then, no more user files needed from old,first jaunty hd ?
<test34> when trying to install the video package for octave, the following is missing: checking for sws_scale in -lswscale... no ? any idea what I need to install? (I tried to search for both sws_scale and lswscale in synaptic but can't find them..) is it missing from my ffmpeg?
<istvan> i have ubuntu server running in a VM (virtualbox on ubuntu) - both versions of ubuntu 9.10. I had everything working, changed some router settings, still worked, and now it can't connect to the internet and I can't tell whats broken. can someone help me find where the problem is?
<anli_> Hm, I want to be able to save a file which I have no access to save with gedit, prompting me for root password
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: dunno what that error is about sorry
<ActionParsnip> anli_: try right clicking the bit of space near where the item is and see if there are any settings in there
<anli_> ActionParsnip: aha, testing
<Dreamglider> erUSUL: np i seem to be connected now, thansl
<DasEi> anli_: start by : gksudo gedit ....
<Dreamglider> erUSUL: thanks*
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: np
<mikalmo> kfizz: not at the moment, but it has to be working, since i've managed to connect to the unsecure networks!?
<anli_> did not find any settings such that "text label"
<kfizz> DasEi, all the important files from the jaunty hd are backed up on the karmic hd now (which is inaccessible)...so I still have the info on the jaunty one because I haven't formatted it yet
<ActionParsnip> anli_: maybe theres a settings option in the drop down bit there
<DasEi> kfizz: arrgn, you're really confusing, WHICH of the installs is working now ? jaunty ? karmic ?
<anli_> looking
<kfizz> kfizz, yes the card is working, but there may be some random WEP setting that may have been messed with. If you try in the live cd and it fails to conenct most likely it's a card problem, if it does connect in the livecd then it's a configuration problem
<kfizz> DasEi, my apologies. The Jaunty install works.
<ActionParsnip> anli_: could try asking in #gnome or #kde or #xfce depending on your DE to see if its a feature
<anli_> ActionParsnip: tryuing that
<saj> Hi all, I have set up some file sharing on ubuntu 9.10, and I am trying to write to the share from a friends macbook pro. I can see the computer and the share, but when I drag the files to the share, I get a message asking for an administrator password. Why is it doing this?
<DasEi> kfizz: and the the karmic already contains new data you still need ?
<kfizz> DasEi, yes.
<ActionParsnip> saj: on the server run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     you should now set your password and you will have an account to authenticate with
<saj> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I will try this
<DasEi> kfizz: so if you ran the hdd as described with sda containing jaunty, they are gone
<deleuzer> does anyone know why karmic would force a scan disk on every boot?
<DasEi> deleuzer: tune2fs set to ?
<DasEi> deleuzer:fstab set to ?
<saj> ActionParsnip: sorry, got logged off, can you resend that command?
<ActionParsnip> saj: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<DasEi> kfizz: somehow I can't believe it, did you ran the dd command of a hd, not a live cd ?
<kfizz> DasEi, when I run jaunty (which is actually sdb) the older data is still there (as in 95% of my important data is still on the jaunty hard drive, since I've installed Karmic I've collected a couple of important things, but could probably live without them)
<deleuzer> DasEi, not sure what tune2fs is
<kfizz> DasEi, yes I ran the command booted into the karmic drive
<saj> ActionParsnip: thank you, so the administrator name is my account name and the password is the one i just set?
<saj> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> saj: indeed :D
<ActionParsnip> saj: working?
<DasEi> deleuzer: let's you set parameters for :
<DasEi> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Gryph> Is it possible to auto-connect a wifi card to a hidden wpa enabled router with no user logged in from a terminal?
<deleuzer> cool tx
<ActionParsnip> saj: ive always set the password to the same as my login pass, not sure if it makes a difference
<DasEi> kfizz: oh man... dd is done from a third drive with unmounted source/destination drive, its sector, not filesystem based... I need a break from that
<ActionParsnip> Gryph: you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<jeez1234> is it possible to fix grub on a different hard disk?
<Gryph> ok thanks
<kfizz> DasEi: Oooh :( that would explain a lot haha
<Daimonic> Hey, I lost my panel icon, to change IM status, to shut down the pc etc. and I don't find it anymore, seems not to be listed under add to panel...?
<deleuzer> DasEi, is it safe to skip fsck if ubuntu's registering it as having a broken file system?
<saj> ActionParsnip: I was able to connect to that server using that authentication, but when I drag file, it says I do not have sufficient rights. I have set up the file share to allow read and right
<kfizz> Daimonic, do you see "Log Out.." in add to panel? I think that may be it
<saj> write*
<nat2610> hey how can run a X application through su ? I do  su -  <user> <application> and I get cannot connect to X server
<kfizz> Daimonic, nvmd, ignore that
<Daimonic> kfizz: thought so too, but isnt ^^
<DasEi> kfizz: give me a rest of ~ 10 minutes and I call ya back by nick
<kfizz> DasEi, alright, thanks
<maco> nat2610: use "gksudo" instead of su
<DasEi> deleuzer: no
<ActionParsnip> saj: check the share rights and add the username with full access
<deleuzer> grr
<ActionParsnip> saj: i configure mine in the smb.conf file with very specific access
<purplefool> i keep getting this message when updating:  E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<purplefool> .  does anyone know what it means or how i can fix it?
<kfizz> Daimonic, try indicator applet session
<DasEi> deleuzer: did you recently change anything regarding your fs ?
<ZykoticK9> nat2610, maco or if you're lazy you can save 2 letters and just use gksu instead of gksudo ;)
<kfizz> Daimonic, I think that should do it
<deleuzer> DasEi, 9.10 upgrade
<maco> ZykoticK9: yeah...theyre the same on ubuntu, but not on all distros
<diofeher> anyone knows a program to see psd files in ubuntu?
<maco> ZykoticK9: at least, i think they're different commands on debian..
<DasEi> deleuzer: have you got a live cd ? bootable cd-drive ?
<deleuzer> DasEi, yes
<ZykoticK9> maco, well most distros don't use the sudo thing at all...
<trism> diofeher: gimp can generally open them, although all the layer effects may not work correctly
<saj> ActionParsnip: How do I add rights for a specific user?
<deleuzer> DasEi, I've upgraded to Grub2 by this point, hoping it would help, but just made it worse.
<juanpablo> hl
<DasEi> deleuzer: boot into that, open a terminal on live, then on the UNmounted hd : 1) mount   <<make sure hd is offline, doesn't show up 2) sudo fdisk -l <<get /dev/sdXX of your / 3) sudo e2fsck -p /dev/WhatisyourRoothere
<juanpablo> Hola
<jrib> maco: they're symlinked but the code checks how it's called (gksu and gksudo)
<joseamador> xD
<maco> jrib: ah ok
<seakazam> i have ssh access to a machine, is there a quick way to set up a vnc server?
<DasEi> deleuzer: is it a standard install with just root and swap partition ?
<iceroot> seakazam: why need vnc if you have ssh?
<deleuzer> DasEi, yes only one hard drive.
<DasEi> deleuzer: you're on that system now ?
<seakazam> iceroot: using selenium, its way easier to debug if you can actually see whats happening
<deleuzer> DasEi, yes/but not on irc with it
<iceroot> seakazam: use ssh -X
<Daimonic> kfizz: thanks man :)
<kfizz> Daimonic, no prob
<diofeher> trism: thanks, i will try gimp
<seakazam> iceroot: problem is, what if windows are already open?
<DasEi> deleuzer: run sudo fdisk -l on the "broken one" , tell what you get (or connect to irc, easier with it)
<iceroot> !vnc | seakazam
<ubottu> seakazam: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<diofeher> trism: it really works :P thanks man
<deleuzer> DasEi, waiting to boot
<seakazam> iceroot: i dont need to use it securely, the machine is only accessible internally
<iceroot> seakazam: then use the vnc integrated in ubuntu
<songer> hello, whats the comand to install all extra,like jav, flash?
<saj> How can I change permissions to a share for a specific user, it seems I cannot write to my linux share from a macbook pro
<ZykoticK9> songer, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<songer> zykotick9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> songer, the command would be "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<losha> hi, if I do a from-scratch install of 9.10, can I choose to use ext3 and grub1 ?
<Spoom> hi folks, new laptop so i'm dealing with yet more hardware setup issues; my touchpad seems to be identified as a mouse by ubuntu but in any case the problem is that i cannot vertically scroll, it just nudges up and down seemingly randomly when i try; any ideas for how to fix this?
<Spoom> i've tried messing with xorg.conf a little bit but with no success
<deleuzer> DasEi, fdisk -l gives me nothing
<DasEi> deleuzer: sudo ...
<seakazam> iceroot: i guess my question is, how do i configure the built in vnc server over ssh
<Tina-> i have a problem :'( my eth0 interface is gone , ifconfig not shows it, and the module is not loaded, i dont know what module tho, it is an eeepc mk90h
<Spoom> can someone just point me in the right direction if i'm being too vague?
<deleuzer> DasEi, ah /dev/sda(1)Linux(2)Extended(5)Linux swap
<Spoom> i've googled around a fair bit already
<ikonia> seakazam: what built in vnc server ?
<seakazam> ikonia: i thought thats what iceroot was suggesting
<Tina-> plugin eth cable in and out gives noting in dmesg and lspci not finds the interface
<Tina-> i worked few days ago tho
<DasEi> deleuzer: fine, standard,  dev/sda1 is what you need then for live
<DasEi> deleuzer: boot into that, open a terminal on live, then on the UNmounted hd : 1) mount   <<make sure hd is offline, doesn't show up 2) sudo fdisk -l <<get /dev/sdXX of your / 3) sudo e2fsck -p /dev/WhatisyourRoothere
<ikonia> seakazam: I've not been following the whole conversation, what are you trying to do ?
<crohakon> So the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 did more damage then good. It failed on Galeon-common, and now I can not update software or install new software.
<Spoom> guess i'll post to the forum then
<Spoom> thanks for your time
<pcude> DasEi: thaks for the help
<DasEi> deleuzer: btw  sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1
<seakazam> ikonia: i have ssh access to a machine, i'm trying to debug a script that has some visual components that are being displayed on this machine, so i'd like to use vnc to see whats happening
<DasEi> deleuzer: check that, report result
<istvan> i have ubuntu server running in a VM (virtualbox on ubuntu) - both versions of ubuntu 9.10. I had everything working, changed some router settings, still worked, and now it can't connect to the internet and I can't tell whats broken. can someone help me find where the problem is?
<ikonia> seakazam: is there a problem with just installing a vnc server on it ?
<seakazam> ikonia: no i dont suppose so
<hdtdi> does someone successfully manage to make disc quotas on ubuntu 9.10 with ext4 fs ?
<ikonia> seakazam: keep it simple if possible, install vnc, fix your stuff, remove vnc,
<deleuzer> DasEi, contains a file system with errors, check forced
<ikonia> hdtdi: I don't have it currently but I've done quotas on a 9.10 desktop
<LordOfKnights> Has anyone ever done a mas90 deployment?
<ikonia> LordOfKnights: try asking the real question, what are you having a problem with  ?
<deleuzer> DasEi, just so you know, I've done this before...it will allow me one boot into my regular install then back to the same...unless you've got something up your sleeve after this
<seakazam> ikonia: could you recommend which vnc server to use?
<hdtdi> ikonia, but with ext4 fs ? because i read in google and there is a bit difference
<ikonia> seakazam: they are all pretty much the same in my view, few pro's/cons over diferent versions but nothing that's going to cause you pain
<deleuzer> DasEi, but not with the -p switch
<DasEi> deleuzer: it should correct errors, but let it do it's job first
<brenda> que onda
<ikonia> hdtdi: slightly different implimentations, but the confifguration is the same
<LordOfKnights> ikonia: you would just say I'm in the wrong channel if I do.  There are no channels for my question though
<DasEi> deleuzer: always first thing to do, no args can cause more trouble, if not needed
<DasEi> kfizz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337636/
<hdtdi> ikonia, can you tell me why i got this error :S http://pastebin.ca/1707541
<ikonia> LordOfKnights: then don't ask in here
<ikonia> hdtdi: I can have a look, one moment
<kishore> Hello,  i am not able to record my voice through microphone.How can i eanble this..Pls help
<LordOfKnights> thanks for the help
<ikonia> hdtdi: what's the permissions on /home/hdtidi/.gvfs ?
<ikonia> hdtdi: have ou fsck'd /home as i suggests ?
<hdtdi> ikonia, yes
<hdtdi> ikonia, w0w.. w8 to paste in pastebin whats the result when i try to see the permissions
<kishore>  Hello,  i am not able to record my voice through microphone.How can i eanble this..Pls help
<hdtdi> http://pastebin.ca/1707601
<hdtdi> kishore, try unmute or increase the volume
<ikonia> hdtdi: looks like a little bit of file system corruption there :)
<kishore> hdtdi:I did all of those..but through sound rekoredr i wasnt able to record it
<kfizz> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337637
<hdtdi> ikonia, i run fsck -C -f -v /dev/sda6 (/home partition) but i dont know what to look for.. but i didnt saw any errors what so ever
<ikonia> hdtdi: you didn't do that while its mounted did you ?
<hdtdi> no
<hdtdi> first i did init 1 than umount /home
<ikonia> hdtdi: phew, remove .gvfs file - reboot it should get recreated, lets see if that's the only corruption
<hdtdi> ok be right back
<hdtdi> root@SocialEvil:/home/hdtdi# rm -rf .gvfs
<hdtdi> rm: cannot remove `.gvfs': Permission denied
<ikonia> hdtdi: sudo is your friend
<ikonia> hdtdi: whoaaa, you're root
<hdtdi> i am wroot :D
<ikonia> hdtdi: drop into single user mode, do an ls -i on it and remove the inode (dirty hack)
<hdtdi> wowow wait wait single user mode.. is like init 1? ls -i and remove the inode? what is inode :) hihihi
<ikonia> hdtdi: ok - if you're not comfortable with that, this may not be the best way to go, as a mistake could cause you pain
<xhovan> ciaoo
<syn-ack> ikonia, Yeah, I probably would have him read up on inodes first before suggesting that
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, hdtdi the default permission of ~/.gvfs is dr-x------
<xhovan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hdtdi> i love pain :D haheehhe doesnt matter i have to learn even trough the hard way
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: he can't set it, looks like his file system is a bit corrupted
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, ahhh
<syn-ack> hdtdi, you know what the MFT is on an NTFS FS right?
<hdtdi> yes
<syn-ack> hdtdi, Same concept
<deleuzer> DasEi, okay done nothing major 2.9% non-contiguous
<syn-ack> hdtdi, lemme find a doc for you
<syn-ack> hdtdi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<hdtdi> thanks
<fxfitz> I just updated to Karmic and now my touchpad doesn't work. Does anyone have any ideas??
<biabia> anyone use open office, wondering if the most recent version saves and opens .docx
 * Tina- wants het eth0 interface back!
<unop> biabia, it does
<Tina->  my eth0 interface is gone , ifconfig not shows it, and the module is not loaded, i dont know what module tho, it is an eeepc mk90h  plugin eth cable in and out gives noting in dmesg and lspci not finds the interface
<kfizz> DasEi, did you see my message?
<deleuzer> DasEi, Anything else I should do while booted from the live CD?
<unop> Tina-, perhaps, the network (interface) was disabled in the BIOS?
<DasEi> kfizz: mmh, love letters,lol : http://paste.ubuntu.com/337643/
<fxfitz> Does anyone know why my touchpad doesn't work after an upgrade to Karmic Koala?
<Tina-> i did not change anything i bios i 'll check in a bit tho
<DasEi> deleuzer: you cant start into your normal sys ? then we should check fstab and tune2fs by the way
<deleuzer> k
<hdtdi> soooooo if i got it right ls -i (to find the number) and then  find . -inum hereisthenumber -exec rm -i {} \;
<mMezquitale> fxfitz, it's probably a bug, you can search the forums to see if someone already found a fix, post a bug report on launchpad or keep asking in the room, hopefully someone that has had the same problem can guide you
<Tina-> not sure but maybe when i switched from network-manager to wicd and back things got broke??
<b0nn> hrm, Im having a bit of trouble with an upgrade, it has died on
<b0nn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtscript4-core_0.1.0-3_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/script/libqtscript_core.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libqtscriptbindings1 0:0.1.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1
<kishore> can anybody pls help...how can i record my voice ..i tried using sound recorder,.but it says.no stream of data
<kfizz> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337647/
<bleck> I have added the "run command" widget to a panel, however, its taking too much space up, anyonw know how to resize it?
<rnk> Hiyo, how do I install libc6-dbg on Karmic?  apt-get is whining that it doesn't exist or comes from another source or has been obsoleted etc
<rnk> I need it to run valgrind
<puff> I'm having a problem with movie player... stuff playing in flash video in firefox seems to work okay, but totem movie player, which was working okay before, somewhere in the past few months has started to have this odd freeze-frame effect.
<puff> It's sort of like it's only rendering a frame every 10-20 seconds, while the sound plays normally.
<coz_> puff,   did you make sure  ubuntu-restricted-extras are installed?
<deleuzer> DasEi, well that didn't work froze at the first splash page
<ubuntu> jaja
<tyranos> where do skripts belong that get started after X server
<coz_> puff,  also ...although this is mainly for dvd playback ...did you run this command?    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<pengu8> anyone knows if they gonna get rid of pulseaudio in futureversions of ubuntu?
<maco> pengu8: no, it was added in 8.04 because its what GNOME wants
<pengu8> GNOME "wants"?
<maco> pengu8: unless GNOME changes their minds and throws it all away, it wont be removed any time soon
<maco> yes
<maco> it's an expected part of the GNOME stack. that's why your volume applet went away when you got rid of pulseaudio
<puff> coz_: Apparently I did neither.
<coz_> pengu8,   I doubt it ..pulseaudio is becoming more intigrated into gnome
<leaf-sheep> Hi all. I'm trying to compile a package.  Howeer, I'm finished with it and I have it installed (and deb file too). What is the correct way to run it? I ran the command and it displayed that it is not installed and I can install it by using <package>. Any suggestions, please. ;<
<coz_> puff,  oh  ok :)  both of those should help out with playback
<pengu8> maco, coz_ but pulseaudio causing only troubles to people and eats up performance too... why???
<puff> coz_: Sure... I understand that the restricted extras package probably contains drivers (although why it worked fine before, without them, and now needs them, I don't know :-).  What does the second do?
<maco> pengu8: thats your view
<mMezquitale> pengu8, i wished they would either get rid of it or actually fix it, either way would be fine, it looks like other distributions did their homework and implemented pulse audio in their environment, ubuntu is aching big time because of pulse audio
<coz_> puff,  that makes sure that libdvdetc  in installed and working
<maco> pengu8: it works well for some people and not for others. how well it works tends to vary by how shoddily the drivers for your hardware were written
<osmosis> usb-creator-gtk   doesn't seem to work in karmic.
<maco> certainly, greater inter-distro collaboration is needed
<lowlycoder> how do I install chrome on ubuntu?
<deleuzer> DasEi, on the third reboot attempt, it's at the ubuntu splash screen running filesystem checks
<coz_> lowlycoder,  hold on I think I have a link for that
<mMezquitale> can anyone recommend a USB installable distro that I can use to fix redmond drive errors and to fix linux file systems?
<puff> coz_: Thanks.
<deleuzer> DasEi, if I try to escape out of those checks, it restarts
<coz_> puff,  working now?
<DasEi> kfizz:http://paste.ubuntu.com/337654/
<crohakon> I updated to 9.10 and now I cannot watch flash video in firefox, how do I fix this?
<mMezquitale> great, update manager just froze my machine, i cant get out of xchat
<puff> coz_: Nope, same behavior... do I need to reboot?
<tyranos> i want a script to be started after x start , where do i have to put the script to start automatically after X ??
<deleuzer> crohakon, do you have nvidia drivers?
<DasEi> deleuzer: you are in regular desktop again now ?
<crohakon> deleuzer, yes.
<LjL> !startup | tyranos
<ubottu> tyranos: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ashann> I have Samsung MP-2010P laser jet..how should i configure it to print on a plastic paper??
<coz_> lowlycoder,  i cant find the link right now but if you google  chromium on ubuntu you probably will get a few hits...however  some are old  what you probably want is  the source or daily build of chromium  from google   who may also have a deb pacakge already up on their site
<deleuzer> crohakon, check and see if the hardware drivers are installed System >> Admin >> Hardware Drivers
<deleuzer> DasEi, no...waiting on the system check...agian
<deleuzer> file system
<crohakon> deleuzer, eh?
<packet-sent> Where in the logs would I find the IP of a machine which requested a remote desktop connection
<kfizz> DasEi, simply because there are some albums I downloaded onto my new system, but I can just redownload those. Off to format the hdd and reinstall Karmic, thanks for all your help
<deleuzer> crohakon, the third party nvidia drivers
<crohakon> deleuzer, they should be... they were before the upgrade
<coz_> lowlycoder,   look here    http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en&brand=CHMA&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-bk&utm_medium=ha
<ashann> I have Samsung MP-2010P laser jet..how should i configure it to print on a plastic paper??
<crohakon> deleuzer, yes, they are still installed.
<deleuzer> crohakon, there's an issue with upgrading with the nvidia drivers still installed, you may need to uninstall them, reboot and reinstall them
<crohakon> oh?
<puff> coz_: Should I try restarting?
<b0nn> how long has the java runtime environment been in the repos?
<crohakon> deleuzer, is there a guide on how to do that? And would it not be helpful for ubuntu upgrade to state that before the upgrade starts? lol
<deleuzer> crohakon, probably the best way is to modify your xorg.conf change the nvidia driver to nw then reboot
<les-laptop> b0nn: a very long time
<puff> b0nn: Probably about 1-2 years.
<crohakon> deleuzer, nw?
<coz_> puff,  for the video playback stuff?  you shouldnt have to but if yoiu had your player open while installing those files you may want to close then reopen the application
<deleuzer> crohakon, that's the default open drivers for nvidia
<coz_> puff,  are you using mplayer?
<puff> coz_: Yeah, totem movie player and vlc, both had the same results.
<hdtdi> ikonia, syn-ack i did remove .gvfs not by inode just in init 1 - rm -rf .gvfs .. and it was gone.. but now its the same.. when i execute quotacheck -avugm its still the same error
<crohakon> deleuzer, I can still watch video via hulu desktop
<coz_> puff,  open mplayer   click on the main window and go to preferences
<puff> b0nn: Sun GPL'd java in nov 2006, it was added to ubuntu packages probably in less than 6 months, if I recall corretly.
<crohakon> deleuzer, just not from youtube via firefox
<piksel> How can I get ubuntu to open all applications minimized?  I hate trying to click open some links to pdf's to read and every single pdf viewer opens maximized, with focus, in front of my browser.  Same issue with all other apps.  Like wanting to start some apps from the command-line and they instantly get focus when they start.
<hdtdi> and .gvfs is still d?????????  ? ?     ?           ?                ? .gvfs
<hdtdi>  corrupted
<SkroMa> Visit us for help www.rockabear.com
<SkroMa> Visit us for help www.rockabear.com
<FloodBot1> SkroMa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> puff,  under the Video tab  make sure you have   xv X11/Xv
<deleuzer> crohakon, can you make hulu full screen?
<puff> coz_: Okay.
<coz_> puff,  under the Codecs & demuxer tab  Video codec family =  FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family and audio codec family = MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<crohakon> deleuzer, yes
<puff> coz_: There's no video tab, just General, Display, Audio.
<coz_> o0
<Varakh> hey. i get the following error: mount.nfs: mount system call failed
<deleuzer> crohakon, have you restarted firefox?
<coz_> puff,   is this ubuntu karmic?
<Varakh> i try to mount a nfs volume ...
<puff> coz_: No, it's an older version.
<Varakh> how can i see if rpcbind is loaded?
<nh2> can I mark all config options currently marked with m to be built into the kernel (automatically mark them as Y)?
<coz_> puff,   ah  mm  still I cant rememb
<coz_> when
<crohakon> deleuzer, yes, I rebooted after the upgrade
<coz_> puff,  mplayer didnt have those tabs
<coz_> puff,  how did you install mplayer?
<osmosis> anyone know what is up with usb-creator in karmic ?
<puff> coz_: Apt.
<deleuzer> crohakon, I just want to make sure it's not some firefox caching issue.
<crohakon> deleuzer, nevermind, now it seems to work... *growls* Thanks for the help.
<coz_> puff,  open up synaptic pacakge manager    hit the search button and ype in  mplayer
<puff> coz_:  Help/About says Totem Movie Player 2.24.3, Movie Player using Gstreamer 0.10.21
<deleuzer> np
<holmser> I have a whole bunch of xvid videos that are split into 2 discs.  I need a program that will combine them and master them onto a dvd
<holmser> any suggestions out there?
<puff> coz_: Hm, I guess totem movie player and gnome-mplayer are  not the same thing.
<ardchoille> What do I need to install to be able to read/edit sqlite3 database files?
<puff> coz_: Installing mplayer now.
<coz_> puff,  ok this is puzzling...lf no one can help here you might want to try   ##linux    #alsa  or #mplayer channel
<puff> coz_: Cool.
<holmser> sqlite3 ardchoille
<coz_> puff,  oh it wasnt installed?
<holmser> really easy
<puff> coz_: Yeah, I was using totem.,
<holmser> there is also a database editor somewhere... can't remember the name of it, but it has a gui
<ardchoille> Is there a gui for it holmser ?
<puff> coz_: It shows up on the menu as just "Movie Player".
#ubuntu 2009-12-09
<holmser> lemme see if I still have it
<deleuzer> DasEi, 79% of the way there
<coz_> puff,  right and I am real familiar with preferences in totem
<ardchoille> holmser: Ah, thanks
<puff> coz_: But when I looked at the packages, it's Totem.
<puff> coz_: Installing gnome-mplayer now.
<coz_> puff,  well  just mplayer is fine
<coz_> puff,  not sure if gnome-mplayer has a different gui than plain mplayer
<holmser> just go into ubuntu software center and search for sqlite
<holmser> it comes up with 3
<simonj> Hey, could you guys help me with an installation?
<coz_> puff,  if may be the same application but in the repos mplayer is listed as only mplayer
<coz_> although the command to open it is gmplayer
<holmser> I think sqlite database browser is the one I was using
<puff> Argh, it says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) devicve."
<puff> coz_: Argh, it says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) devicve."
<coz_> puff,  ok  is mplayer opened?
<coz_> puff,  in the main window  right click and go to preferences
<simonj> I'm getting an error when trying to install Wolf:ET
<simonj> /root/.setup21923: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<simonj> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<puff> coz_: Okay, I'll look again.
<mMezquitale> simonj, go ahead and describe the problem you are trying to solve, all on one line, if anyone knows the answer they will surely reply
<ardchoille> holmser:  sqlitebrowser? Thank you very much
<puff> coz_: Okay.
<coz_> puff,  under preferences  and the Video tab  highlight   xv X11/Xv
<deleuzer> DasEi, Uh oh, I seem to be in endless reboot...at the end of the file system check, before loading X, computer restarted!  eek
<sim13sime> deleting files that dont exist?
<puff> coz_: Right, that's what it's set to.
<coz_> puff,  then go to the Codecs & demuxer tab    Video codec family = FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family  and audio codec famioly = MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<microlith> anyone know why openoffice is a dependency for activating support for languages beyond english?
<deleuzer> DasEi, It restarted and put me at the command line.
<DasEi> deleuzer: give it few more tries, fsck corrects errors at each re-read, if that turns endless, we can go on using live
<puff> coz_: Yeahg, the video codec and audio codec were unset.
<sim13sime> anyone know how to delete a file that doesnt exist?!
<coz_> ok
<tyranos> !wacom | tyranos
<deleuzer> DasEi, can I just run fsck from command line?
<coz_> puff,  and which type of video are you trying to play?
<puff> flv.
<coz_> puff,  oh
<DasEi> deleuzer: check mount to see if sda1 is mounted
<coz_> puff,   mm I generally just open those with firefox or get a standalone flash player
<puff> coz_: And wmv.
<mMezquitale> sim13sime, try using quotes in the terminal, it's probably there using a weird chracter
<coz_> puff,  the wmv should work in totem or mplayer
<puff> Nope, same results. Hm.
<zutme> Is there any way to get bash completion when I use sudo. For example if I type "apti" it expands to aptitude, but if I type "sudo apti" it won't expand to aptitude.
<coz_> puff,  you could install  Handbrake  and convert the flv  to mpv4
<puff> coz_: Okay, maybe I should back out of gnome-mplayer and install vanilla mplayer.
<sim13sime> mMezquitale it is there i see it on the desktop i can move it aound but i cant delete it. double quotes or single?
<puff> coz_: And repeat the steps, etc.
<coz_> puff,  I would install vanilla mplayer personally
<puff> coz_: Okay, I'll try that.
<juanito_> hello, Someone have an idea about gnome-panel freezing? It happens when I open several windows: (Firefox using 130 Mbs of mm, Gimp, Rithmbox, Pidgin, and a few dolphin pastes). When it happens i still can change windows with alt+tab or change desktops rotating the cube... but the panel.... Freeze
<puff> coz_: Criminiy, 7pm already.
<sim13sime> mMezquitale quotes dont work
<evilbug> i'm trying to run a .bin on 9.10 server but i get "no such file or directory" even after i've chmod +x it. help please.
<holmser> is there a simple way to join 2 divx files into 1?
<llvllatrix> @holmser: Take a look at kdenlive.
<marco_br> Olá a todos
<puff>  coz_: Same result.
<llvllatrix> @holmser: nixie pixel has a quick tutorial on kdenlive on youtube.
<unop> evilbug, how are you calling it?
<llvllatrix> @evilbug: Any more details?
<coz_> puff,  damn... then I would run over to  #alsa...or ##linux,,, or  #mplayer  to see if they can troubleshoot this a bit better than I have
<puff> coz_: Thanks.
<puff> coz_: I remember this being frustrating in the past, sad to see it's still frustrating.
<holmser> thanks, I'll check it out
<puff> coz_: I will check in with #mplayer and #also later, gotta take care of stuff IRL now.
<evilbug> unop, llvllatrix- i ran "chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin" and then ran "./hldsupdatetool.bin".
<coz_> puff,  I dont know your hardware set up however... I have never really had issues with this  much in the last 5 versions of ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, you running 64bit?  it this a 32bit binary?
<llvllatrix> evilbug: What is the file? A shell script?
<evilbug> ZykoticK9- i'm running x64 server and 32bit binary.
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, you might want to try installing ia32-libs then try the binary again
<hdtdi> ikonia, here?
<holmser> looks like the transcode package has a simple utility called avimerge that will do the trick quite nicely
<ck2009> eu
<marco_br> alguém do Brasil?
<evilbug> ZykoticK9- thank you, that did the trick.
<jrib> !br | marco_br
<ubottu> marco_br: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<llvllatrix> Hi All. I'm trying to run a server keyboard-less. Unfortunately it looks like grub2 won't boot menu-less it detects a keyboard. Anyone else encounter and fix this problem without reverting back to grub?
<evilbug> llvllatrix- thanks, found the issue.
<ck2009> 1.977
<DasEi> llvllatrix: not by grub, but by bios maybe
<Fizix> Gimp doesn't load on Ubuntu Netbook Remix. I used the Ubuntu Software Manager to delete it and re-install it to no avail. Any ideas?
<llvllatrix> DasEi: bios seems to boot fine without the keyboard; I always at least get to the grub menu even without the keyboard.
<coz_> Fizix,  I have not yet tried UNR but for one day
<coz_> Fizix, I dont think I can help with this ... did you open a terminal  and type   gimp  to see if there are erros reported?
<Fizix> I'll try it now
<ardchoille> Fizix: just thinking out loud here, have you tried alt+tab to get to it?
<DasEi> llvllatrix: no further ideas on that, had the differnt issue (no key plugged, oh no response)
<llvllatrix> DasEi: According to the forums, it looks like a problem with grub2 will halt if it can't determine what the state of the l-shift key is.
<microlith> nice
<microlith> iBus ignores firefox
<llvllatrix> DasEi: Running keyboard-less seems like a common thing to do though, so I'm kinda surprised that this bug exists.
<Fizix> ardchoille, I have
<DasEi> llvllatrix: checking again on other pc, second
<deleuzer> DasEi, I'm in! What now?
<llvllatrix> DasEi: I'm running a very recent cut of 9.10 32 bit.
<DasEi> llvllatrix: fresh install of today here
<holmser> damn.... the more I use the command line the more I love it
 * microlith goes looking for a bug
<Fizix> coz_ When I do that, it runs through a proprietary installation process although everything else is already installed. It loads two of the three windows and reads "wire_read(): error" and I cannot load it again through the GUI
<puff> coz_: Well it's a thinkpad, so it's an ATI mobility fire graphics set, which are notorious.
<Trizicus> rndc dumpdb is not dumping the database (and there is no error) does anyone have any suggestions?
<llvllatrix> holmser: I forgot to mention that getting the codecs properly installed in kdenlive is slightly irritating. You're going to have to reconfigure'
<DasEi> llvllatrix: no, is just booting up
<llvllatrix> holmser: the software via the menu to pick up on them. Doing straight apt-get doesn't work.
<DasEi> deleuzer: gedit /etc/fstab
<microlith> ok, ibus is a pile of failure
<DasEi> deleuzer: does the line under#prevoious sda1  end up with  0  0  ?
<coz_> puff,  oh ok I know absolutely nothing about dealing with ati cards :)
<ardchoille> DasEi: gksudo needed?
<deleuzer> DasEi, no
<DasEi> ardchoille: no, just a check for fsck
<Trizicus> rndc dumpdb is not dumping the database (and there is no error) does anyone have any suggestions?
<DasEi> deleuzer: but ?
<davebs> Hey, does anyone know of a way to get .wmv thumbnails to show up in nautilus?
<ardchoille> DasEi: Ah, ok
<holmser> I tried using avimerge, but the audio is out of sync
<venger> how can i switch default desktop (WM etc) via console, I don't use gdm, but startx instead.  I think maybe update-alternatives can do this  ??
<deleuzer> DasEi, I don't really see #previous anywhere
<DasEi> !pm | kfizz
<ubottu> kfizz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<microlith> mmm, seems 9.10 has a regression in terms of asian language input :/
<microlith> though that seems to be GNOME's fault
<DasEi> deleuzer: close gedit
<DasEi> deleuzer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Trizicus> rndc dumpdb is not dumping the database (and there is no error) does anyone have any suggestions?
<cedriczg> Hi there
<DasEi> deleuzer: pastebinit /etc/fsatb
<DasEi> deleuzer: pastebinit /etc/fstab         *
<crankharder> anyone know waht the ubuntu-created debian-sys-maint@localhost mysql user actually does?
<ibkanat> anyone have a fix for crackling audio in vbox and 9.10?
<crankharder> also, why do I have both a root@localhost and root@127.0.0.1?  Isn't that redundant, can I do withone one of them?
<cedriczg> crankharder, as far as I know localhost and 127.0.0.1 would be the same
<llvllatrix> DasEi: I'm not entirely sure what's happening. I'll check the bios again but I suspect that's a red herring. I removed the code that checked for l-shift from /etc/grub.d/30-os-prober and that didn't work.
<DasEi>  kfizz: that would have had to be done earlier, a seperate /home , either you clone your older karmic , or just copy, or check for sth like uniso.. though in your case... better copy ;-)
<crankharder> cedriczg: I aware they're the same, but there must be *some* reason an install comes with both of them...
<deleuzer> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f3e590a61
<deleuzer> very cool by the way
<cedriczg> crankharder, when do you see that? what OS are you using?
<DasEi> llvllatrix: bios often has options like halt on all erros, all ex. keyboard and so on, might affect
<crankharder> select Host,User from user;
<cedriczg> Is someone using ubuntu 9.10 with a 3G modem? I can't manage to have the system monitor to show my network traffic...
<cedriczg> Can someone help me on this? I have already searched on forums, and nothing yet...
<functionofxy> Hi. Looking for someone with fglrx experience...wondering about driver versions.
<Guest82548> l []j;h]
<DasEi> deleuzer: all common again, try : sudo tune2fs -c 30
<Tina->  my eth0 interface is gone , ifconfig not shows it, and the module is not loaded, i dont know what module tho, it is an eeepc mk90h  plugin eth cable in and out gives noting in dmesg and lspci not finds the interface
<Tina-> i checked bios too
<DasEi> deleuzer: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<darkfrog> I've got my Broadcom STA wireless driver installed correctly and running but where do I configure my wireless connection information?
<deleuzer> DasEi, tune2fs -c 30 did not work, it gave me usage info instead
<DasEi> deleuzer: also I wonder about data=writeback in fstab, gotto check
<Tina-> anyone can tell me what module i need for eeepc LAN??
<Miansc> Do I choose EXT4 and mount point "/" for installation?
<llvllatrix> DasEi: Set to halt on no error. I seem to be getting into grub fine; it just halts. I'm going to take a hard look at my grub config.
<Satzo> darkfrog, i would install wicd if i were you.. much better than default network manager
<DasEi> deleuzer: yes, that could cause trouble : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<Satzo> !wicd | darkfrog
<berto-> is there a pre-built xen kernel in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mMezquitale> css
<Satzo> !info wicd | darkfrog
<DasEi> llvllatrix: also check syslog for that halts
<ubottu> darkfrog: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<berto-> i installed the ubuntu-xen-server thinking that was it, but xm commands fail.
<Mara> ciao a tutti
<Fizix> !UNR
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<deleuzer> DasEi, should I delete it?
<berto-> xm list
<berto-> ERROR Internal error: Could not obtain handle on privileged command interface (2 = No such file or directory)
<Guest82548> k[]pio9\]=O[]'
<DasEi> deleuzer: worth a try after an upgrade, just give options : errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Guest82548> ''''9\8I]K,L.W[;'P\L]'
<Guest82548> =\-O9-O9
<jrib> Guest82548: please write english, or we'll have to ban you
<DasEi> deleuzer: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab to make fstab changeable
<arghh2d2> sudo vim
<deleuzer> DasEi, now reboot?
<arghh2d2> mount -a
<DasEi> deleuzer: no, let me check again : pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Miansc> guys I need help
<deleuzer> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f133667d7
<Miansc> when installing it says I need to use the swap thiing ....
<Miansc> ahh i dunno exactly what it said
<ck2009> ho
<Miansc> but i chose ext 4 and /
<squiddy> hi
<dragon> when I set the resolution to 1280x800, this acer monitor switches itself to 1280x768 and crops the lower pixels. Ideas?
<DasEi> deleuzer: sudo mount -a
<DasEi> deleuzer: sudo reboot
<Belore> Hey everyone
<arghh2d2> DasEi: sudo mount -a should do it
<llvllatrix> DasEi: I'm going to just revert to grub :\
<arghh2d2> why reboot?
<Satzo> !ask | Belore
<ubottu> Belore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> arghh2d2: problem with fsck at bootup -time
<arghh2d2> DasEi: i c
<Miansc> which filesystem do i choose?????
<IceReaper> Can any1 please tell me if its possible to install ubuntu on a machine which does not have an monitor? All i can do would be via lan, if possible, or tv-card which shows me the screen till i got to the installer, then its all messed up due to ntsc/pal problems.
<Miansc> ext4, ext3.. or what?
<arghh2d2> Miansc: ext4 for / is fine
<Miansc> ok
<Miansc> but i get a warning when doing it
<Satzo> IceReaper, if u can use a monitor until you can enable ssh...
<arghh2d2> Miansc: you should set a small partition aside for swap though
<Guest8813> hey guys can you guys tel me where i can find the folder cannected to http://localhost:8080
<Satzo> Guest8813, u running apache?
<Miansc> yeah thasts what it said
<Miansc> how do i do that
<Guest8813> yes
<DasEi> IceReaper: does it run linux already ?
<Satzo> sec... phone
<arghh2d2> Miansc: New Partition...
<Guest8813> Satzo:yes
<arghh2d2> or something
<IceReaper> no. i see the ubuntu boot menu from the cd atm (connected tv). but whatever i choose, the screen is messed up after that
<Satzo> Guest8813, i think it is /var/www
<Satzo> i dont have apache installed here myself but i can check a server that does
<Guest8813> Satzo:yes, but i don't have that folder
<Miansc> How do I  do that
<arghh2d2> Miansc: during install?
<Satzo> Guest8813, yeah on the server i have apache on it is /var/www
<Miansc> Yeah what do I  choose?
<holmser> IceReaper, are you using the alternate install cd?
<arghh2d2> Miansc: choose New Partition
 * Satzo will brb....
<Miansc> ok
<Miansc> I chose the advanced feature.
<Guest8813> Satzo: i have installed liferay in ubuntu
<Lucy-23> hi there is someone who knows the star wars song theme ?
<Halla> IceReaper, just to clarify - the live CD graphics are good but not the installation?
<hsmak> @Miansc why don't u just follow the norma installation? it must do it for u!
<IceReaper> not till now, but its already downloading, 5minutes to go for it. till now im using a minimal cd as always.
<arghh2d2> Miansc: of course, you are so advanced it stands to reason :)
<cedriczg>  Is someone using ubuntu 9.10 with a 3G modem? I can't manage to have the system monitor to show my network traffic...
<Guest8813> Satzo: and now i don't know what server it uses like default
<deleuzer> DasEi, /sbin/modprobe -b pci:v00001 (and a bunch more numbers)' unexpected exit with status 0x000f
<IceReaper> i see the boot menu from the minimal cd, install, expert install, command-line install etc. graphics are fine.
<Miansc> yeah but theres nothing there saying to create a new partion lol.
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone uses KDE?
<holmser> and even command line install gives you fits?
<DasEi> deleuzer: syslog ?
<Guest8813> #lantjie
<arghh2d2> Miansc: maybe hit the back button a few times
<DasEi> isolat3dsh33p: #kubuntu
<Miansc> ok..
<deleuzer> DasEi, error on boot attempt after first splash screen
<rr_> .
<isolat3dsh33p> DasEi: Ok, thanks
<Halla> ok then
<Guest28894> someone can help me install artwiz fonts?
<IceReaper> when i select comamnd line i see "loading initrd.gz...." than screen refreshes and everything messed up
<DasEi> deleuzer: did you gave in the paste of syslog ?
<holmser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Miansc> im at step 4: it says install side by siude. use entire disk. largest continous space. specify partitions manually
<holmser> check out the network install section
<arghh2d2> Miansc: specify...
<holmser> I've never done it, but I would guess that would be your best bet
<Miansc> i did
<hsmak> @Miansc ok u r in the right place
<idiot_> someone can help me install artwiz fonts?
<deleuzer> DasEi, crap yes, but I forgot to record the url
<arghh2d2> Miansc: now whats it say?
<Miansc> so how big do i make it
<Miansc> the extra space that is
<deleuzer> DasEi, on second reboot, everything goes smooth
<arghh2d2> Miansc: twice the size of your ram if you want to be able to hibernate
<DasEi> deleuzer: hm, so hard to determine what's the cause, right, then boot live again, do the e2fsck -p
<Miansc> kk
<DasEi> deleuzer: so ?
<arghh2d2> Miansc: i'd just use like 256 mb's otherwise
<Miansc> ill make it 10gb.... 8gb should be fine but.
<holmser> IceReaper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<DasEi> deleuzer: that was a upgrade from jaunty to karmic ?
<Miansc> ahk
<deleuzer> DasEi, yes
<arghh2d2> Miansc: ok, if you can afford the hdd
<IceReaper> ah, thanks :)
<holmser> that method should get your ssh running so you can pull up a console from another computer
<ck2009> tty1
<Miansc> yeah ive got a bit of space after the windows install
<VCoolio> idiot_: extract in ~/.fonts?
<DasEi> deleuzer: jaunty uses ext3, karmic ext4, the ident in fstab (3) is still right, this might trouble writeback
<Miansc> so do i choose beging, ext3 journaling file system and mount point /
<Miansc> for the 10gb partition
<arghh2d2> Miansc: it can cost alot of storage space just to be able to hibernate and hibernation still isnt garaunteed to work
<sim13sime> how do i delelte a file that supposedly doesnt exist
<deleuzer> DasEi, you suggest trying to change to ext4?
<jrib> sim13sime: start by being less vague :)
<Miansc> ahh shait
<sim13sime> lol ok
<arghh2d2> Miansc: i put my swap at the end of the hard drive, it doesnt get used that much
<ardchoille> sim13sime: you'll need to elaborate on that
<Miansc> right
<Guest8813> Satzo: i have apache tomcat installed
<DasEi> deleuzer: not at this point, when reliable boot is back and I think the upgrade did that- manner : old files stay ext3 , new writes be ext 4,>< writeback trouble
<arghh2d2> Miansc: your swap space is formatted "swap" not ext or anything like that, just swap
<jfig1234> Hi all, having a problem here at home. I have a server running for months without problem. Now, without any change (except for upgrades to ubuntu), the server only works for a few minutes connected to a specific network switch and then stalls. Connected to another switch seems to work OK. Other equipment (freeNAS, router, etc) works fine on the switch.
<Miansc> ohh, ok.
<sim13sime> ok i just bought a flash drive and on it had 2 files a .exe and a .pdf file when i changes the mount point on them the files got copies so i deleted one copy and now the other copies cant be deleted bc "they dont exist"
<Miansc> swap area?
<arghh2d2> yeah, swap area if thats the option
<deleuzer> DasEi, sounds like it would be, though not 100% how both could happen on the same disk
<harushimo> is chrome available for ubuntu?
<harushimo> i'm just curious
<Halla> harushimo, yes as of today.
<DasEi> deleuzer: that works, I know it (from manually doing so)
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: That sounds like a hardware problem. Have you tried other hardware in the same port?
<o-haavard> I've got Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and my server ... they're on the same network, I've shared a folder on the server, yet my laptop isn't connecting to the server
<i_is_broke> what is the command line name for pidgin? is it gaim?
<harushimo> is there a specific version for ubuntu?
<o-haavard> what should i do?
<duvnell1> hi, I've livebooted a ubuntu 8.04 CD on a dell, when I plug in my usb external HDD, it's saying a device 2-1 was plugged in, but it is not creating a device.  Any ideas?  should I just get the newest version and hope for the best, or is there something that I can do to prod it alone to create a device?
<DasEi> i_is_broke: pidgin
<i_is_broke> i thought it had another name?
<i_is_broke> ok will try it. thanks DasEi
<lukes> harushimo: yes: http://www.google.com/chrome
<DasEi> !chrome | harushimo
<naranjo> Hey
<harushimo> thanks everyone
<jfig1234> llvllatrix: yes, and connecting the server on another port of the switch
<harushimo> I shall download it
<DasEi>  harushimo : can add repo to ubuntu, that works
<i_is_broke> DasEi, x is broken on my test box and i was wanting to see if could get it to work with command line..will not having x make a difference?
<deleuzer> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f7ed4a9bf   for syslog
<harushimo> what add to repo?
<harushimo> that would be great
<DasEi> i_is_broke: nope , no x no pidgin, use irssi
<DasEi> harushimo: second
<harushimo> if you add chrome to repo, that would be great..okay
<harushimo> thanks
<i_is_broke> DasEi, its called finch
<i_is_broke> google loves me
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: Sometimes I occasionally have problems like cat5 receding from a port even though the header isn't damaged because of the orientation of the cord. Could that be the problem?
<arghh2d2> i_is_broke: if you got no x and need pidgin, try finch
<Miansc> ty for the help, im installing now :D
<jrib> sim13sime: changed the mount point how?
<naranjo> Does anybody know if there is an official Ubuntu channel in Spanish?
<DasEi> i_is_broke: several solutions
<DasEi> !es | naranjo
<ubottu> naranjo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<david_> hello
<arghh2d2> DasEi: irssi does insant mesaging?
<DasEi> arghh2d2: yes
<IceReaper> I thought google chrome has its own repo? O.o im using it for about weeks now under ubuntu
<arghh2d2> DasEi: through a script?
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: Or is it a complete stall? Have you checked the command line on the machine when it has stalled to see what it's doing?
<david_> does anyone run xubuntu
<naranjo> !es | naranjo
<ubottu> naranjo, please see my private message
<david_> can anyone help me with a problem
<arghh2d2> david_: ask
<deleuzer> DasEi, 2 consecutive successful boots.
<sim13sime> jrib i was playing around with it to get the hang of using mount and umount commands and i changes it from /media to /mnt/flash a folder i created
<b0nn> hrm, Im having a bit of trouble upgrading a jaunty box to karmic: http://pastebin.com/m5624a7d6
<DasEi> deleuzer: nice
<jrib> sim13sime: unmount it everywhere then mount it to one place
<david_> i just switched from kubuntu to xubuntu an now my dvd-rw driver is not working
<DasEi> deleuzer: pastebin won't load .. trying again
<jfig1234> llvllatrix: tried with several cables, seems like a complete stall, no console and nothing i could find on the logs
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: The difficulty with hardware problems is that they're notoriously difficult to reproduce :\
<lint> can someone tell me how to change my password in ubuntu 9.10?
<sim13sime> jrib: i did and the flash drive is clean but the 2 folders are stuck on my Desktop
<Satzo> david_, if you put a cd(with media on it) and goto /media/cdrom is anything there?
<b0nn> lint: passwd
<jrib> sim13sime: are the folders empty?
<arghh2d2> david_: are you using a different program to access the dvd-rw drive?
<deleuzer> DasEi, I could have mis-transcribed it
<DasEi> deleuzer: ah, syslog too big for
<jrib> lint: system -> administration -> users and groups
<deleuzer> DasEi, or that
<david_> it is reading the cd but it is not ejecting it says that the driver isnt there
<DasEi> deleuzer: have few more tries, else that will have benn it
<sim13sime> jrib: i cant do anything with them bc its telling me they dont exist
<DasEi> been*
<deleuzer> DasEi, uh oh...third reboot is locking up
<jrib> sim13sime: do they exist when you do "ls ~/Desktop"?
<arghh2d2> david_: thats weird
<david_> it says that it is not a volume or drive
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: What are you running on the server? It might be a configuration error that's frying the server.
<sim13sime> jrib: nope and neither does ls -a
<jrib> sim13sime: click on your desktop and trying pressing f5 or ctrl-r
<david_> thanks for trying to help though i dont know what is going on with this machine
<jfig1234> llvllatrix: ubuntu server upgraded to the latest version
<DasEi> deleuzer: so try to come back in, then manually open, paste  the last ~50 lines of /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> deleuzer: older drive ?
<sim13sime> jrib: SUCCESS! they disappeared
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: Yup, but what are you using the server for? Running an apache server?
<arghh2d2> david_: if you can read a dvd then its not a missing driver, not being able to eject is more likely cuz somehting is using the dvd
<sim13sime> jrib: tahnk you
<jrib> sim13sime: de nada
<laeg> any idea why on all media, flash, avi etc it will play fine but the audio will fade after 20 seconds?
<deleuzer> DasEi, have to wait for disk scan now...07 drive on a hp laptop
<jfig1234> llvllatrix: its a home server running on old HP desktop,
<j2bv16> hey
<david_> do you think that you can shut down an restart if you could eject it that way
<j2bv16> I have 12 invites to google wave
<j2bv16> Who want?
<jrib> !ot | j2bv16
<ubottu> j2bv16: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: It might be something like a run away process because of a config change that consumes memory till the server dies or something.
<sim13sime> jrib: just for future refence what did i do with the f5 command
<jrib> sim13sime: cool
<jrib> sim13sime: oh, it just refreshes
<j2bv16> ok
<arghh2d2> david_: close any programs that might be using the dvd
<j2bv16> Thanx
<david_> ok
<sim13sime> jrib: ok cool thanks
<laeg> any idea why on all media, flash, avi etc it will play fine but the audio will fade after 20 seconds? ubuntu 9.10
<DasEi> deleuzer: not for now, smartmontools offer good ways to check drives health, on a desk eof is ~4 j , laptop (spin up) is more aggressive often
<david_> thanks that worked i am stupid i just didnt think thak you so much
<arghh2d2> david_: np, we all stupid sometimes
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: What software are you using the server for? That'll give us an idea of which logs to check.
<laeg> any idea why on all media, flash, avi etc it will play fine but the audio will fade after 20 seconds? ubuntu 9.10
<deleuzer> DasEi, I have to believe the drive is not the problem, since this is all upgrade related behavior.
<david_> just to be curious what ubuntu are you running
<Satzo> laeg, dont repeat so often!  someone will help eventually
<DasEi> deleuzer: think so, too
<jfig1234> llvllatrix: maybe, but when I plug the server on another switch (3COM 4226t) it woks fine
<arghh2d2> david_: are you asking me?
<david_> yes
<JesseW> what is a simple command-line way to make a beeping noise?
<llvllatrix> jfig1234: One thing you could try to eliminate any hardware problems is to run a livedisk on the system to see if it reproduces the error.
<LjL> !info beep | JesseW
<ubottu> JesseW: beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-23 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 104 kB
<arghh2d2> david_: i'm not running ubuntu right now, i sometimes run crunchbang which is based on ubuntu..i just like to troll this channel and help newbs now and then
<laeg> any idea why on all media, flash, avi etc it will play fine but the audio will fade after 20 seconds? ubuntu 9.10
<JesseW> LjL It'd be nice if it was already installed, but I'll check it out.  thanks!
<david_> i thank you so much for the help i dont know what i was thinking
<DasEi> harushimo: google-chrome-unstable  there is or https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<arghh2d2> laeg: using what to watch the movies?  firefox?
<harushimo> is it not stable?
<harushimo> I thought it was stable version
<DasEi> arghh2d2: you can irssi for irc just from cmd-line, though unconfigured quite dry
<jfig1234> llvllatrix: thanks, i'll also do that
<LjL> JesseW: you may also just use echo -e "\007" if your terminal is set to produce a beep on bell..
<crus> hi guys, i just upgraded a couple of my systems (ubuntu server 9.10) doing an aptitude safe-upgrade, it even updated the kernel packages... just wondering why it doesnt tell me to reboot at the end
<laeg> arghh2d2: anything - flash audio fades with firefox - movie audio fades with vlc, gnome mplayer, movie player etc etc
<laeg> arghh2d2: it last 20 seconds, audio volume gradually decreasing
<Satzo> crus, not all updates require immediate reboot
<laeg> arghh2d2: happened after i upgraded to 9.10
<arghh2d2> laeg: i'm stumped
<crus> Satzo: its upgraded the kernel from 2.6.31-14 to 2.6.31-16, wont i need to reboot to get those changes?
<JesseW> LjL: doesn't seem to, but I'm trying out the beep package now...
<laeg> arghh2d2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&page=145 third post
<Satzo> crus, if you mentioned safe i assume it wont nag you. maybe someone else can elaborate on that
<DasEi> deleuzer: also I wonder if the writeback in addition to ext3/4 bugged fsck, so that is another try worth
<laeg> arghh2d2: i really don't wanna have to burn movies to disc to watch them on my window partition tonight :(
<Satzo> laeg, have you tried another account?  could be your userspace
<laeg> Satzo: i only have one account?
<crus> Satzo: ahh k.. its not really an issue as such as these things only take about 10 seconds to reboot on my ESXi server, i was more curious then anything else
<Satzo> laeg, you can make another one to cross-test
<deleuzer> DasEi, Not sure what this would mean practically...as in how to implement it.
<laeg> Satzo: 21gb free on my home dir?
<occy> Anyone playing WoW on Ubuntu?  I'm getting a Runtime error: R6034 with patch 3.3
<Satzo> laeg, so?
<laeg> Satzo: how do i do that, and will i be able to access the files in /home/laeg/videos from another account?
<DasEi> deleuzer: the e2fsck -p thingy
<laeg> Satzo: sorry, i'm unfamiliar with userspace
<eds> does anyone know how to restore a uuid or how i can assign a new one to a partition?
<Satzo> laeg, goto user accounts, and make another
<laeg> Satzo: will i be able to access laeg's files?
<Satzo> userspace simply means an account.  windows/mac/linux all uses this concept
<deleuzer> DasEi, we already did that, right?
<Satzo> laeg, make sure you make admin rights with adding the test account and you should be ok
<Satzo> laeg, you can be logged into two userspaces at once too :)
<laeg> Satzo: system >> admin >> users and groups doesn't give me the option to add user? it's greyed out
<Satzo> unlock it
<laeg> Satzo: wants keyring, standby
<Satzo> ;
<Satzo> laeg, im heading out to lunch soon, but userspaces is something worth understanding anyway :)
<DasEi> deleuzer: also I wonder if the writeback in addition to ext3/4 bugged fsck, so that is another try worth
<laeg> Satzo: account created, gonna go test - brb
<JesseW> LjL: beep gives me no sound -- probably something screwy with my sound setup... dammit.
<laeg> and ty Satzo
<deleuzer> DasEi, Ah because writeback was changed, so fsck might work differently?
<DasEi> deleuzer: y
<Reliant> If my bootable linux harddisk was moved from being in the IDE port of an external PCI card and plugged into the primary IDE of the motherboard, would that cause failures to boot?
<Steil> potentially
<Steil> probably not though
<Reliant> I'm trying to troubleshoot this one. I moved everything into a new box, and some of the wiring of the drives has changed. The motherboard takes forever to hand off to grub, and grub takes ages to load now
<virtuald> But does it work?
<laeg> santoz? :(
<Satzo> laeg, still an issue?
<laeg> Satzo: sorry friend, spelt your name wrong :)
<laeg> Satzo: yes :(
<Satzo> np
<deleuzer_> DasEi, http://whiteboard.debian.net/dasei.wb my syslog
<laeg> 21 seconds
<laeg> sound is gone
<laeg> Satzo: gradual fade
<Satzo> Satzo, what audio device do you have?  on board or a pci card?
<laeg> Satzo: was that for me?
<Satzo> sorry yes. :)
<laeg> :)
<pspfreak> how can I use sound in revovery mode?
<laeg> Satzo: i think it's on board, can i check? btw this worked fine in 9.04
<Reliant> I think before, I had GRUB loaded on my SATA drive (a windows OS), with an option to choose Linux (IDE drive in PCI slot). Now that I moved the IDE drive into primary master, I can't get anything to boot right. SATA's GRUB gives "Invalid partition" when trying to choose either Windows or Ubuntu
<Reliant> so tl;dr, how can I use the GRUB command line to choose the boot device?
<pspfreak> can I use sound in recovery mode?
<Satzo> laeg, i only ask because i went through this with my home PC.  the external audio card had to go..causing too many problems.  i re-enabled the on-board audio and havent looked back
<jrib> pspfreak: why would you want to?
<Satzo> Reliant, you a redditor?
<virtuald> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pspfreak> because I can't boot into non-revoery mode because GDM wont load.
<Reliant> Satzo, yeah :D
<Reliant> thanks virtuald
<pspfreak> I have tryed also reload, and it still doesn't detect.
 * Satzo knows a redditor right away....
<virtuald> :]
<pspfreak> I know it sees it because sudo aplay it det4ects it
<laeg> Satzo: ok man. anything else i can try?
<pspfreak> I do have onboard audio
<Satzo> laeg, is it onboard or external audio?
<DasEi> deleuzer: are you booting from usb ? any new devices on ? http://pastebin.com/m1af6f85b
<laeg> Satzo: it's so teasing, i'd understand if there was no sound because it would mean something was wrong but it playing for 20 seconds is almost like an insult
<pspfreak> jrib, is it possible?
<laeg> Satzo: i stick a cable from the audio port at the front of my tower into a hifi?
<jrib> pspfreak: probably, but I don't see the point
<laeg> Satzo: there's no problem with the hifi, radio works fine etc and worked fine with 9.04?
<Satzo> ok its probably on-board laeg
<laeg> Satzo: is there a way to test?
<deleuzer> DasEi, no nothing new or unusual...thanks for all your help!
<pspfreak> jrib, I can't boot into normal mode because of corrupt login manager. So I want sound in recovery
<JesseW> LjL-Temp: I got it working by installing vorbis-tools... why it worked, I'm not sure.
<DasEi> deleuzer: hope it helped , c a
<jrib> pspfreak: erm, "corrupt login manager"?  What's the problem?  Your question should be how to fix *that*
<deleuzer> caoi
<laeg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Satzo> laeg, i was just going to suggest that
<laeg> Satzo: i've pretty much been through this, but at that time it just happened with flash
<Satzo> flash only?
<pspfreak> After it loads the os, it hangs at the unbuntu bar thing
<pspfreak> Well, it is not corrupt, because I have tryed uninstalling and reinstalling GDM
<Satzo> laeg, also check in terminal, alsamixer   see if everything is ok in there
<Satzo> alsamixer will tell you what type of audio device too
<pspfreak> btw, that was to jrib
<icefyre> hello everyone
<jrib> pspfreak: does it even get to load gdm?
<laeg> Satzo: how?
<laeg> Satzo: sorry, i don't know the command?
<icefyre> just installed Karmic but it doesn't detect my monitor's native resolution
<icefyre> can go to a max of 800x600
<pspfreak> well, you know after the fading thing? Well, it gets to the next screen, then keeps restarting GDM.
<icefyre> I also have no xorg.conf file on my system
<Satzo> laeg,  open terminal, type alsamixer
<icefyre> can anyone help me fix the resolution problem?
<pspfreak> I can still go through the netroot recovery, running login, then typing startx.
<icefyre> wow, this chat window looks huge on 800x600
<icefyre> :D
<Satzo> laeg,  ----->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150109
<deleuzer> icefyre, nvidia drivers?
<pspfreak> @icefyre, it looks huge on 1024x768 too.
<Satzo> laeg, i gota head out for awhile... lunch
<icefyre> nope, I think the card is intel
<laeg> Satzo: okay, enjoy, ty and i appreciate your time
<Satzo_AWAY> np
<pspfreak> I just want my sound back
<icefyre> this monitor has a native resolution of 1280x1024
<icefyre> when I go to the display settings
<icefyre> it says the monitor is "unknown"
<jrib> pspfreak: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<icefyre> when I type xrandr -q it identifies as "default"
<pspfreak> btw, when I installed ubuntu, I had selected autologin, then I found out I wanted to add users.
<pspfreak> do you want the xorg.0.log.old?
<icefyre> what does that mean?
<jrib> !who | pspfreak
<ubottu> pspfreak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<icefyre> from what I've read on the forums xorg.conf is depricated
<jrib> pspfreak: /var/log/Xorg.0.log assuming that corresponds to your last failed attempt to load it
<icefyre> but how can I get my resolution up without it?
<pspfreak> @jrib http://pastebin.com/d6ac81ddb
<pspfreak> @jrib I recently have been using netroot recovery, typing login, then startx
<icefyre> I added a new mode with xrandr
<pspfreak> !tab jrib got it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> pspfreak: don't do that...  Are there any differences in the logs.  I don't know what driver intel uses but your .log is complaining you don't have i810
<icefyre> but when I type "xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768"
<icefyre> it says it can't find it
<icefyre> it shows up when I type "xrandr -q"
<icefyre> any ideas?
<blackgr> icefyre: try xrandr --fb 1024x768
<pspfreak> jrib: I will pastebin the file. It is all confusing
<icefyre> result is: xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 800x600 (desired size 1024x768)
<pspfreak> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d34108cb3
<jrib> pspfreak: yeah, see what's going on with i810
<pspfreak> jrib: what do I need to do?
<deathkitten> hi slightly scarily obsessed but clever tech ppl ;D
<jrib> pspfreak: I don't use intel, I don't know offhand.  Figure out what package is responsible for it for starters
<pspfreak> jrib: and how to find that?
<icefyre> blackgr: any clue how I can tell xrandr that I have a larger screen than it believes?
<deathkitten> can anyone help me with this deciding what earphones to pick for an mp3 player (not isolating ones)? http://avforums.com/forums/headphones-headphone-amps/1113761-headphone-gym.html#post11009857
<pspfreak> deathkitten: this is ubuntu, not soundplace
<deathkitten> [01:44] * Now talking in #soundplace  [01:44] * calvino.freenode.net sets mode: +ns
<deathkitten> is there anywhere that would be better to ask then? :/
<deathkitten> I did try google for ircs but couldn't find any relevant ones
<goose> deathkitten: try #defocus
<jrib> pspfreak: apt-cache search, or packages.ubuntu.com, or synaptic, or google
<STFU|Scott> anyone running COD:MW2 on their distro?
<deathkitten> looks ok thanks goose
<pspfreak> !who |  deathkitten
<ubottu> deathkitten: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sharperguy> Anyone have any idea why since the update to karmic sometimes when I close my laptop lid and then open it the screen wont come back until I forcibly reboot?
<goose> sharperguy: your power settings aren't set to sleep on lid close are they?
<wodjop> ?ati
<pspfreak> jrib: it says this package X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<wodjop> ?  ati
<wodjop> ? ati
<pspfreak> jrib: should I try reinstalling it?
<wodjop> lol...
<deathkitten> lol
<wodjop> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wodjop> ! ati
<deathkitten> you can't talk in there!!! :P
<sharperguy> goose, nope
<Reliant> yeesh, it takes my computer 2:30 to get to the GRUB prompt
<jrib> wodjop: stop
<deathkitten> goose -.-
<jrib> pspfreak: what package?
<sharperguy> goose, It only happens sometimes though
<wodjop> someone do it for me
<pspfreak> jrib: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<wodjop> whats the command in this irc
<jrib> pspfreak: what's the name of the package?
<jrib> wodjop: /msg ubottu !ati
<DjGateway1> I am a newbie to linux but not to computers. I have a specific support question about my install and I am wondering if I ask it here or if I need to go to a more specific site
<goose> deathkitten: you must wait for the staff to do another mass voice, then you'll be able to speak
<pspfreak> jrib: that is the name acording to synaptic
<ikonia> DjGateway1: just ask
<jrib> pspfreak: well is it already installed?
<sharperguy> !ask | DjGateway1
<ubottu> DjGateway1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pspfreak> jrib: is that what you want? xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jrib> pspfreak: yes
<pspfreak> jrib: that is what it says, and it is installed.
<ikonia> goose: we do not use voice in this channel
<goose> ikonia: I'm talking about #defocus
<ikonia> goose: this is #ubuntu
<goose> ikonia: yeah, I know. it's in context of the conversation I was having with deathkitten.
<timClicks> slightly obscure ramfs question
<ikonia> goose: try to keep to the topic of the channel, #freenode would be the correct support channel
<timClicks> is it possible to create a ramfs with a sym link to the hdd
<goose> sharperguy: do you have any unkown hardware on your system?
<deathkitten> goose: I don't have hours to wait or I'd just wait for reply on the forum :/
<goose> ikonia: again, context. I was directing an off topic question to the correct channel. I known the channel guidelines here.
<deathkitten> ikonia: stick, butt, pull
<timClicks> so that if the pc is rebooted, the ramfs will be populated with the data in the rest of the file system?
<sharperguy> goose, Unlikley. This laptop was an inspiron from dell specifically with ubuntu preinstalled (it was a couple years back now though)
<jrib> pspfreak: see if the module is getting loaded
<DjGateway1> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu on my compaq laptop. A Presario 2710us. I am having issues with alsa. I does support my onboard sound chipset but for some reason only routes sound to the headphone jack and not the onboard speakers.
<goose> sharperguy: what distro version are you using?
<pspfreak> jrib: how? I'm kind of noob of ubuntu
<ikonia> deathkitten: please check your pm's
<isolat3dsh33p> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<xim_> on karma, i keep losing the ability to alt-tab, or change window focus by clicking unfocused windows....whats causing this?  im using metacity
<jrib> pspfreak: lsmod, but I can't hold your hand right now (busy) try asknig the room for more help
<sharperguy> goose, Just basic karmic ubuntu. Although I'm not sure how many times it's been upgraded since a clean install
<pspfreak> jrib: okay
<goose> sharperguy: strange error... when you open the lid back up, is your caps lock key flashing?
<tf01535> is anybody here familiar with multimon, the radio transmission decoder
<sharperguy> goose, I don't think so, although it isn't something I've checked for. Like I say it doesn't happen that often so I can't just try it now
<pspfreak> jrib: sorry, but it apears like it is not loading
<isolat3dsh33p> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<goose> sharperguy: blinking caps lock key means kernel panic. none the less, I'd recommend checking your system logs to see if it has anything there, the next time it happens.
<jrib> pspfreak: try loading it yourself (modprobe)
<con6> hello guys.... i have some problem here with evolution. this is the error msg: "Error while performing operation.
<con6> Host lookup failed: smtp.live.com(Port 25 or 587): Name or service not known
<con6> Host lookup failed: smtp.live.com(Port 25 or 587): Name or service not known " anybody can help me?
<DjGateway1> i was wondering if anyone can help me figure out how to get the audio routed correctly
<isolat3dsh33p> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<pspfreak> hrib: well, right now I am in recovery, and in GNOME i guess. Is it okay if I try reinstalling it, or will it crash something
<con6> anybody?
<con6> hello...
<koniji> Hey guys, everytime I try to connect to irc.freenode.net with irssi (tried ports 6667 7000 and 8001) my connection is refused. I also tried pidgin with the same error. It works on webchat.freenode.net, what gives?
<sharperguy2> goose, well it just happened again. And no, the caps lock key wasn't flashing
<jonz> con6 what's the service you're using for email (eg. gmail, optonline, custom domain?)?
<isolat3dsh33p> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ikonia> koniji: ask in #freenode - make sure your IP is allowed
<con6> anybody? did anybody know about evolution?
<koniji> Oh thanks ikonia
<sknight> hey ppls
<jonz> con6 what's the service you're using for email (eg. gmail, optonline, custom domain?)?
<con6> jonz: using hotmail in evolution
<mrpwnage> hello
<jonz> con6, just a moment
<mrpwnage> where are your boot scripts located?
<loong> hello
<jonz> !hi | loong
<ubottu> loong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<shiznebit> anyone know why ubuntuguide.org is suddenly a free domain ?
<mrpwnage> where are your boot scripts located?
<loong> i install a ubuntu server in virtualbox  how can i get the web ip with the ubuntu server
<duvnell1> so I'm livebooted, and I plug in my external HDD, dmesg shows the connection, but I have no device and it does not mount
<duvnell1> any ideas?
<con6> jonz: the error msg - Host lookup failed: smtp.live.com(Port 25 or 587): Name or service not known
<jonz> con6, ok, i'm checking it out now
<ikonia> shiznebit: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<con6> jonz: okay
<lasivian> i'm trying to add a mount point into a directory on my desktop and it's saying it can't access that directory
<lasivian> it works on the desktop, any ideas?
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * schwezzy gives ikonia a laptop
<loong> for example the virtualbox's ubuntu server is 10.0.2.15, how can i ssh it?
<shiznebit> ikonia, oh ok
<kfizz> What are the pros/cons of having Ubuntu spin down hard disks on AC power?
<Fezzler> Ubuntu 9.10 - FireFox 3.5.  YouTube video crashes FireFox
<DjGateway1> okay... can anyone point me to a room that can help me out
<TomKap> 3.5.5?
<kfizz> DjGateway1, what's your problem?
<DjGateway1>  just did a fresh install of ubuntu on my compaq laptop. A Presario 2710us. I am having issues with alsa. I does support my onboard sound chipset but for some reason only routes sound to the headphone jack and not the onboard speakers.
<wurtog> hi, there is some mirro to cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<wurtog> really slow download here. i want to help beta testing lucid.
<Fezzler> TomKap: Yes, 3.5.5
<BottomBitch> I'm looking for a program for drawing network diagrams in, can be basic, needs to be free and for a mac
<jonz> con6, i don't use hotmail so i'm not sure. you may want to stay on here and see if an actual hotmail user gives you a more experienced answer. otherwise, you may be left with this solution (which honestly don't look difficult in the least, but it indicates that hotmail for some reason requires a different effor to setup with a desktop client)
<kfizz> DjGateway1, I'm really not too good with sound issues, but I can try. Have you looked into messing with the Sound Preferences?
<jonz> con6 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<lasivian> "cannot change directory into mount target"
<DjGateway1> yes
<DjGateway1> i did a lot of research before comming here
<mrpwnage> duvnell1: have you tried mounting it?
<lasivian> the target directory is fine, it worked before, I umounted and tried again and it's failing
<jonz> con6, if that looks confusing, then let me me know
<duvnell1> there is no device to mount
<Reliant> wow. Plugging my IDE drive back into the PCI card solved everything. It even took over 2 minutes from the time it took to boot into GRUB
<duvnell1> mrpwnage: but dmesg shows it plugged in
<con6> jonz: i am try to stay first while i am looking at another website given from u.
<DjGateway1> i commandlined the alsa mixer to make sure that none of the outputs were muted
<lasivian> duvnell1, was that directed to me?
<mrpwnage> duvnell1: what does fdisk say?
<kfizz> DjGateway1: And the output connector isn't set to headphones, correct?
<b0nn> how do I substitute the following in vi all }, replace with new line
<duvnell1> no
<Decepticon> !swe
<duvnell1> mrpwnage: checking
<mrpwnage> um
<wurtog> hi, there is some mirror to cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<DjGateway1> correct
<mrpwnage> good idea. like before you ask in Irc to check that.
<jonz> wurtog: why do you ask?
<DjGateway1> headphone is not an option
<elconsulto> hey guys, is there someone here who could help me install my usb joystick?
<ikonia> BottomBitch: this is ubuntu support - so you are offtopic here
<kfizz> DjGateway1: Don't mean to be redundant, just covering all the bases. Have the laptop speakers worked before? And if so on what OS(es)?
<wurtog> jonz, i am trying to download a beta version of lucid to test and report bugs, but the download rate is horrible. 4k, 12k.
<duvnell1> mrpwnage: that /dev/sda* is the internal drive, and no other devices show up
<DjGateway1> *nods*
<wurtog> jonz, my connection is ok.
<DjGateway1> n/p
<DjGateway1> and yes
<DjGateway1> win xp pro
<DjGateway1> i have a dual boot setup right now and have no prob with them in windows
<kfizz> DjGateway1: I figured that. Give me a sec to look something up real quick.
<mrpwnage> so duvnell1 please fill me in on what is going on and your error.  I lost connectioin
<DjGateway1> *nods*
<tf01535> could somebody help me with getting multimon working
<jonz> wurtog, i'd think mirrors would be more efficient for mass downloads. i don't think you'll find one. just a guess though
<preecher> i kno this probly isnt the correct channel -do anyone kno what channel i need to ask for how to view my cam system at my business from my home?
<wurtog> jonz, thanks anyway =)
<lasivian> stupid, stupid me, I forgot I needed a directory as mount target
 * lasivian sighs
<kfizz> DjGateway1: Is there a particular reason why you're choosing alsa over pulseaudio?
<Typh> Is there any way to hide a folder without renaming it?
<BlueG> I've been having random freezes where the cursor still moves, but nothing else works. Switching to a virtual terminal doesn't work and neither does the numlock key, I can't even ssh in. The only thing it responds to (other than moving the mouse around) is the SysRq magic keys.
<jonz> typh, yes. i don't remember. but yes.
<DjGateway1> it installed by default
<leaf-sheep> Typh: No renaming? Hmm. Remove the folder will do the trick.
<ikonia> BlueG: sounds like a kernel panic then
<elconsulto> how do i get a list of channels in xchat?
<islington> Typh: add a "." before the name
<Typh> jonz: I should google that. Found the answer immediately, create a file called .hidden
<hyperstream> Hey guys i have a serious issue, im trying to fix up my grub , i have two ubuntu's installed one 64bit and one 32bit. all i need atm is the 32bit working for work, im not sure how to go about fixing the grub loader, here is a Pastebin for http://paste.ubuntu.com/337695/
<Typh> islington: without renaming
<ikonia> hyperstream: are you using a shared /boot partition ?
<DjGateway1> some of the research that I did suggested that i install some pulse stuff... which i did. but to no effect
<jonz> typh :)
<kfizz> DjGateway1: What pulseaudio stuff did you install?
<gh0st> quick question, can i use UNetbootin with a Server install CD as compared to a Live Desktop Environment?
<islington> Typh: create a broken symlink, then when you want to access folder correct the symlink by hand?
<ikonia> gh0st: yes
<gh0st> thanks
<jonz> typh, keep in mind its still viewable from the command line
<Typh> islington: ... what? haha
<hyperstream> ikonia, i dont know whats going on to be honest.
<con-man> how do I get my computer to share its internet with others?  I have another pooter plugged in to the second ethernet port.  I remember how to do this in windows but not linux
<jonz> islington, that's interesting. but not practical. but interesting none the less
<DjGateway1> i installed the pulse devicechooser and the volume control along with their corresponding packages
<ikonia> hyperstream: you must know if you setup a shared /boot partition or not
<hyperstream> ikonia, does my paste explain it perhaps ? whats the best approach to fix this issue,
<Typh> jonz: I would image not without explicitly asking to list hidden files, no?
<gh0st> is it possible to take a .VDI install from virtualbox and make it a live cd? i REALLY don't want to go through all the hoops to make a custom live cd -.- any ideas?
<biabia> ok with open office i am able to open, modify and save .docx files. but I dont see how its able to create a new .docx file.
<jonz> typh i believe there is no way to hide something from the following command: `ls -a`
<ikonia> hyperstream: I would advise you to re-install both your OS's using a shared /boot partition, it will make managinge and supporting them in the future much much easier
<ikonia> gh0st: no
<gh0st> lol, thanks again!
<jonz> typh, more importantly why do you want to hide it? is it sensitive data?
<kfizz> DjGateway1: Have a look at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<hyperstream> ikonia,  every time i instaleld, i hit advanced in the instller and told it to install to the external device
<hyperstream> ikonia,  so id say its shared.
<kfizz> DjGateway1: Try following those installation isntructions and see if you have any luck
<ikonia> hyperstream: it's not
<Typh> jonz: oh that's fine, I'm only hiding it from myself. Dropbox doesn't let you rename its folder and I hate capital letters. I'm just going to hide the folder and symlink to it from dropbox
<ikonia> hyperstream: 1.) put /boot as 1 partition that both the OS's shared
<hyperstream> ikonia, i need to recover a mysql database off it, can i do this from another Linux install and plug in the harddrive?
<Typh> It's silly but I'm picky.
<ikonia> hyperstream: just boot from the livecd to get the database off the disk
<ikonia> hyperstream: then re-install using a shared /boot partition
<jonz> typh, i also am fairly annoyed with dropbox's capitilization. keep in mind though that linking will make it so you can't `ls dropbox` the contents
<hyperstream> ikonia, thanks mate, might you be able to tell me where they are stored ?
<Typh> jonz: I rarely use ls without being in the dir in question anyways
<ikonia> hyperstream: look in /etc/my.cnf - they are in the datadir location in there
<hyperstream> ikonia, ok so just make a partition (10gig ? ) for /boot and always point installs-boot loaders to the partition?
<DjGateway1> kfizz: okay... will do
<ikonia> hyperstream: /boot shold be no more than 200 meg
<islington> Typh: jonz: oh man that's now bothereing me too :(
<ikonia> hyperstream: 10 gig would be a crazy waste
<Typh> islington: hahaha
<Typh> It's pretty dumb you can't rename it.
<jonz> islington typh if you guys want to check the dropbox forums (they've always been very responsive) then it would take care of the laziness in me (i have been meaning to check for a couple months)
<hyperstream> ikonia,  ok thanks mate, is there no way i can say reinstall grub too from this live cd to get my sdc8 partition (linux 32bit) up and running ?
<jonz> typh, i understand that you can't rename it once its installed. but not being able to rename it *for the installation process* is fairly annoying. however - they have to keep clean somewhere right/
<Typh> You used to be able to rename it, but not anymore. You can open it's db and change some base64 string to change it, but that's silly.
<ikonia> hyperstream: don't try that - get the data off and re-install both os's with the shared /boot partition, it will stop you wasting a mass ammount of time in the future
<Typh> The fact that you can move it but not rename it is... odd.
<elconsulto> hey guys, is there someone here who could help me install my usb joystick?
<jonz> typh, you can? did you see that in a forum?
<Typh> yeah lemme dig up the link
<mrpwnage> anyway.
<jonz> typh, i'd be willing to jump through that little hoop
<kfizz> elconsulto, what seems to be the problem? Ubuntu doesn't automatically recognize and mount it?
<mrpwnage> where are the boot scripts located?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: /etc/init.d
<mrpwnage> for everything?
<elconsulto> kfizz: don't think so, nothing happened when i plugged it in and there's no joystick module in lsmod
<Typh> jonz: it says on windows, but I don't see why it would be much different http://apocryph.org/2009/05/29/how-to-rename-the-my-dropbox-folder-on-windows/
<mrpwnage> or are there ones for different boot inits?
<jonz> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ikonia> mrpwnage: yes
<jonz> typh, thanks a bunch :)
<kfizz> elconsulto, I'm sorry I misread your question, I thought you were simply referring to a USB drive. I don't have much experience in joysticks, sorry.
<Typh> jonz: there seems to be a python script for doing it as well in the forum link
<mrpwnage> ikonia: so what should I see/edit there?
<elconsulto> alright
<mrpwnage> ?
<ikonia> mrpwnage:to do what ?
<gh0st> ive got quite the custom question here, im currently installing Ubuntu 9.10 (I386) Server on a netbook, and was wondering, were in the commandline can i control behaviours for when i close the laptop lid, id LOVE to just install, set up remote SSH Stuff, close the lid, then toss in my closet. anybody know were configs for that are stored?
<Newbuntu2> how do I add winXP to grub2?
<kfizz> Have you had a look at this link, though? http://tinyurl.com/ykrfobx
<jonz> anyone here use mpd or ncmpcpp??
<kfizz> elconsulto, see above.
<hyperstream> ikonia, i have the time at home to do that, but current at work and need to get into the OS, there is nothing i can do just to get the one os up ?>
<mrpwnage> well, ikonia at what stage does it boot default.  (i have had a look around the directory) thanks for the help
<Geekthras> anyone know about bridging?
<ikonia> hyperstream: use the livecd as I suggested
<elconsulto> kfizz: i'll check it out, thanks
<ikonia> mrpwnage: boot default ? ubuntu uses runlevel 2 by default
<Geekthras> trying to go from wireless to wired
<jonz> gh0st: i'm not sure about the actual config files, but I feel like (when i used gui on 9.04) there was a graphical front to all of the behvior of laptops
<jonz> gh0st: in power management i think?
<mrpwnage> ikonia: If I wanted to start in init 1 during boot what shoud I append to the boot menu?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: that's the recovery shell - that already exists on your grub menu
<hyperstream> ikonia, is there any tutorials on how to reinstall the grub for a /dev/sdc8 ?
<gh0st> jonz: would you happen to know were these newer power management files are sine they moved from HAL?
<ikonia> !grub > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<gh0st> since*
<hyperstream> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> hyperstream: there is - but I feel it is a waste of time for you
<Newbuntu2> gh0st: System > Preferences > Power Management Preferesence
<powerismine> anyone know ddwrt in here? i tried other room
<ikonia> powerismine: freenode.net
<mrpwnage> ikonia: my grub menu is non-standard.  I want to know what to add to the grub boot script for the kernel to boot into init 1
<biabia> anyone use open office
<gh0st> Newubuntu2, im working on a server, no GUI
<Helius> anyone help me get sound going in ubuntu
<ikonia> mrpwnage: please pastebin me your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kfizz> Helius, what seems to be your problem?
<jonz> gh0st: try system > prefs > power_managagement
<Helius> i booted into ubuntu live
<jonz> biabia: majority of average users do
<mrpwnage> ikonia: I'd rather you just tell me what I need to append
<Helius> no sound
<ikonia> mrpwnage: please pastebin me the file
<gh0st> jonz: thanks man, ill check it out when my unetbootin is complete :)
<Helius> nothing i change in settings helps
<hyperstream> ikonia, i followed the first site and was getting: grub-probe: error: Cannot stat `/dev/dc'
<kfizz> Helius, have you checked your sound preferences? System -> Prefs -> Sound
<elconsulto> kfizz: how do i set joystick to load at boot time
<Helius> yep
<mrpwnage> ikonia: nvm
<elconsulto> *?
<Helius> tried em all
<hyperstream> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> mrpwnage: please pastebin the file
<Geekthras> Can anyone help me bridge an incoming wireless signal to an outgoing wired one on ethernet?
<albech> which package contain a nfs client?
<mrpwnage> ikonia: it's the default grub script
<mrpwnage> except it lacks the safe mode
<Fezzler> Why does Firefox 3.5.5 crash/close after running few seconds of YouTube video?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: ou said it was non-standard
<mrpwnage> i want to know what to append to the end to enter init 1
<ikonia> mrpwnage: please pastebin the file
<mrpwnage> it is
<ikonia> mrpwnage: it can't be "non-standard" and "the standard"
<ikonia> mrpwnage: please pastebin the file
<kfizz> elconsulto, I'm not sure. As I mentioned my knowledge of joysticks wrt Ubuntu is limited.
<jonz> albech: http://apocryph.org/2009/05/29/how-to-rename-the-my-dropbox-folder-on-windows/
<EMPulse> hey guys, I dunno if this is a Ubuntu problems or a browser problem
<jonz> albech: disregard that
<mrpwnage> ikonia: you do realize this is the boot script and I am unable to pastebin it because it won't booot?
<kfizz> helius, does sound work on the computer in other OSes? Can you provide your sound card model?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: please pastebin the file
<EMPulse> But when I type in a domain name, the browser returns the wrong website
<mrpwnage> are you a bot?
<Helius> oboard nvidia
<mrpwnage> can I talk to a real person here?
<jonz> albech: this is what i meant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<EMPulse> gizmodo.com turns into giantitp.com
<ikonia> mrpwnage: if you want help - I need the info - please pastebin the file
<Helius> worked fine in windows
<kfizz> EMPulse, is this in Ubuntu? And what do you mean "wrong website"?
<Helius> im using spdif out
<mrpwnage> ikonia: what file?
<biabia> jonz: i need to create and save documents in .docx
<elconsulto> kfizz: it's cool, it looks like i can skip that step anyways.
<albech> jonz, ty
<ikonia> mrpwnage: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EMPulse> kfizz, facebook.com loads google.com
<stephen_> hello... having a problem staying connected to WLAN whether using Ubuntu or Windows (dual boot) w/ an Apple Airport... can anyone shed some light on this?
<mrpwnage> I don't use grub.
<mrpwnage> lilo ftw
<EMPulse> kfizz, I uninstalled and reinstalled the browser and it doesn't do anything
<ikonia> mrpwnage: then why do you want to update grub ??
<kfizz> Helius, since it's nvidia there's a chance it could be a restricted driver issue.
<ikonia> mrpwnage: please pastebinr you /etc/lilo.conf
<jonz> biabia: i think you can only read docx without microsoft software, i'm not sure about writing in that format. but either way i'm going totally on word of mouth
<mrpwnage> ikonia: I don't I want to add an option to the kernel
<kfizz> EMPulse, do you know how to use paste.ubuntu.com?
<Newbuntu2> how do I add winXP to grub2?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: please pastebine you /etc/lilo.conf
<ikonia> pastebin even
<fractalis> Hello everyone, recently ran into this problem. Using GDM and had installed XFCE4. Ran XFCE4 without any problems. Rebooted my machine and when I go to log in, even though I specify XFCE4 as the session GDM runs a Gnome session instead. (This happens when I try to run Fluxbox as well)
<EMPulse> kfizz, do you want me to write out the whole problem and post a link?
<kfizz> No, issue cat /etc/hosts in a terminal and copy and paste teh output to paste.
<mrpwnage> one sec
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis: Now here is a guy who knows his stuff.  Why is Firefox crashing upon playing a few seconds of YouTube since upgrade to K?
<hoo-hah> K?
<EMPulse> kfizz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/337702/
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> i need some help please
<Ntemis> my firefox is f.. up
<Ntemis> after update to ubuntu 9.10
<Billiard> Ntemis: how so
<ikonia> Ntemis: please control your language
<hoo-hah> xulrunner?
<Ntemis> when i run it it grays out
<Ntemis> i remove it and re installed it but the same
<Billiard> Ntemis: try running it without addons?
<stephen_> hello... having a problem staying connected to WLAN whether using Ubuntu or Windows (dual boot) w/ an Apple Airport... can anyone shed some light on this?
<Ntemis> how i manage to do that>
<Ntemis> ?
<EMPulse> kfizz, I prob should mention that I started having this problem after upgrading to 9.10
<EMPulse> kfizz, its like I got a virus or somethiong
<mrpwnage> ikonia: hey
<swaj> I have a Windows 7 main install, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, but grub failed to install because (I think) I have a RAID stripe and my drive is something nuts like /dev/mapper/isw_cjbfhhiefa_MainHD.  Is there a way I can repair grub so it can dual boot windows 7?  I'm booted from the LiveCD right now.
<kfizz> EMPulse, that's good. Your hosts file isn't hijacked at least. How do you access the internet? Via a router?
<Ntemis> Billiard: how i do that?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: hello
<Billiard> Ntemis: try renaming your firefox config folder
<mrpwnage> ikonia: here it is; http://pastebin.com/d3b67db7c
<EMPulse> kfizz, yeah a D-link router
<Ntemis> Billiard: where is that?
<EMPulse> kfizz, I even changed the DNS settings thinking that the ISP's DNS might be posioned
<kfizz> EMPulse, what DNS did you use?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: you're not using ubuntu
<mrpwnage> yes I am
<EMPulse> kfizz, the new google public DNS
<b0nn> hrm, my upgrade has gone messy
<ikonia> mrpwnage: why is it not in that file ?
<EMPulse> kfizz, wait thats the new one
<mrpwnage> it is bro-man
<hoo-hah> swaj: windows 7 on hardware raid?
<Billiard> stephen_: do any devices stay connected to your access point correctly?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: where ?
<EMPulse> kfizz, the old one is the one that came default with the router
<mrpwnage> i call ubuntu slackware
<hoo-hah> swaj: I don't think grub can handle that.
<elconsulto> kfizz: i don't think this pertains to joystick or jscalibrator but to the Package Installer, do you know what this error message means? "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0)"
<Billiard> Ntemis: ~/.mozilla or ~/.firefox maybe idk
<ikonia> mrpwnage: don't lie to me -
<fractalis> Having a problem with trying to start up XFCE4 - when GDM comes up and I go to log in, even though I specify XFCE4 as my session it runs Gnome instead.
<hoo-hah> swaj: I'd use windows 7's bootloader to boot up grub as one of its entries
<kfizz> EMPulse, I'm sure google's public DNS is good, but perhaps you could try OpenDNS and see if that resolves any issues...it might not be that though.
<Ntemis> Billiard: in home folder?
<mrpwnage> actually i do
<Billiard> Ntemis: ~ is home directory, yes
<stephen_> billiard up until now I had no problems staying connected... and I just did a clean install of 8.10 while partitioning windows to run as well
<mrpwnage> i was on the net and heard slackware was cool
<mrpwnage> i like the name
<swaj> hoo-hah: so do I just boot grub in the bootsector and then use EasyBCD to boot grub in the bootsector?
<EMPulse> kfizz, What's messed up is that sometimes when I try to load facebook I get a single line saying "I'll find something to put here" and when I try kogan.com.au I get a line saying "its works"
<ikonia> mrpwnage: they are not valid ubuntu kernels in that list either, plus your talking in ##slackware about using slackware - so don't lie
<EMPulse> kfizz, I tried openDNS it still happenx
<Billiard> stephen_: i doubt ubuntu caused windows wireless not to work correctly
<Ntemis> hmm i deleted extensions
<Helius> The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Helius> sudo apt-get install udo
<Ntemis> is in .mozilla
<Ntemis> thanks man
<Ntemis> ok i am back in bussiness
<mrpwnage> ikonia: sir?
<ikonia> mrpwnage: what ?
<Ntemis> Billiard:  Big thanks to you
<kfizz> elconsulto, that means you need that package...try to apt-get install packagename
<Billiard> Ntemis: np
<mrpwnage> ikonia: wtf ziiirup are you talking about?
<kfizz> EMPulse, that's strange. Can you access the sites by IP address?
<elconsulto> kfizz: so it wants me to get libglib1.2?
<darkipod> sup rom
<stephen_> billiard I agree.... I'm just not sure if I need another utility to help stay connected w/ Airport or not I found this article which I have tried to see if it resolves the issue.. http://blog.braceta.com/mac-os-x-airport-internet-sharing-with-ubuntu-with-wep/
<darkipod> room*
<EMPulse> kfizz, I don't know the IP address for either so I haven't tried, using the https versino of facebook works but not with the images because they load from normal http
<kfizz> elconsulto, it appears so.
<Newbuntu2> I have 2 winXP installs - how can I choose which one to boot from grub2 instead of going grub2 > windows loader?
<hoo-hah> swaj: you don't need a third party bootloader, although many guids suggest it
<EMPulse> kfizz, The problems act just like a DNS misdirection, but happens randomly and the sites i get redirected to changes too
<Ntemis> thanks guys
<hoo-hah> swaj: modification of windows boot.ini and creating an image of grub boot is enough
<hoo-hah> swaj: I'm trying to hunt down a tut for you
<kfizz> EMPulse, is there any chance someone else could be on your network without you knowing?
<EMPulse> kfizz, I use WEP encryption so maybe they might have cracked it
<Geekthras> hello, does anyone here know how to bridge a wireless connection to an ethernet one (9.10)? I tried some things online but all they did was make my networking unusable
<EMPulse> kfizz, I'll try changing the password and see if it fixed the problem
<darkipod> guy what is the command to open up the Document folder using nautilus from the terminal?
<hoo-hah> EMPulse: lol WEP is bad. even parts of wpa1 as well
<GLG> is there any1 here that can help me with a lua conky nil error on the #conky?
<kfizz> EMPulse, turn off wireless and access the router physically (i.e. an ethernet cable if possible) to do that, else a hacker could see what you're changing the password to.
<EMPulse> hoo-hah, my WPA config always screw up :(
<EMPulse> kfizz, oh, thanks
<hoo-hah> EMPulse: keep trying
<leaf-sheep> EMPulse: nautilus ~/Photos
<tyrone> hi I have tried to change the language of my computer to italian and I did it through the language support window but everytime i set the language to italian it changes itself back to english can anyone help me please?
<EMPulse> leaf-sheep, ?
<hoo-hah> EMPulse: there's absolutely no reason to keep using WEP, besides financial restrictions
<leaf-sheep> darkipod: nautilus ~/Photos
<clueless2> anyone knows how to setup Comcast e-mail using Evolution?
<leaf-sheep> EMPulse: Sorry. Wrong nickname.
<clueless2> the problem is that I can NOT send out
<EMPulse> hoo-hah, kfizz, thanks hopefully I'll brb
<kfizz> Alright.
<tyrone> clueless2, is Comcast pop3?
<hoo-hah> swaj: not a tut (google skills are failing me) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-do-i-edit-windows-xp-boot.ini-to-include-ubuntu-711676/
<Reliant> Here's a strange problem that happened when I moved my computer into a new case (along with troubleshooting GRUB): One of my SATA drives' partition is no longer recognized by either Ubuntu or Windows
<sixtila> i have used ubuntu and i love, is there any other linux distro that should try?
<clueless2> tyrone .. yes.  IT's a pop3 ... however their mail server is using this stupid ...like 587 crap
<Shane_> Quick simple question, is there any links someone could shoot me to help me out with an hp wireless driver issue on 9.10?
<clueless2> i can figure using Windows box but NOT Unix box
<Shane_> I have found nothing that works. Been working on the bug for a week.
<kevdog> Shane_: itdepends on the chipset
<om26er> !ot | sixtila
<ubottu> sixtila: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Docteh> !dvd
<stephen_> can someone tell me why I can't get into my other nickname Phuzion?
<hoo-hah> swaj: essentially: dd if=/dev/linux_boot_partition of=/linux_grub.bin bs=512 count=1
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Docteh> dang
<tyrone> clueless2, i can't help you sorry
<clueless2> i googled but no luck.  good suggestions but it doesn't work
<hoo-hah> swaj: actually, post #4 sums it up well
<tyrone> can anyone help me change the language on my computer please?
<kevdog> Shane_: lspci -nnm should give you the chipset and revision number
<clueless2> tyrone ..thanks for ur input
<Docteh> is the dvd image just extra language stuff or does it include a good chunk of the apt repository?
<darkipod> so with the  " ~/ " command i can use any file manager to open up the Documents folder?
<clueless2> anyone knows how to setup Comcast e-mail using Evolution?
<hoo-hah> holy cow, this must be one of the busiest chans on freenode
<leaf-sheep> Docteh: Multiple languages, I believe.
<Shane_> kevdog: apparently, the wireless card doesn't show up in my /sbin/ifconfig so i dont know what to do
<Docteh> thx
<Newbuntu2> to remove old kernels in synaptic - do I mark fro removal, or complete removal?
<XStatik> is the shoutcast dnas server in the apt-get repo
<Billiard> darkipod: ~ gets replaced with your home directory
<Newbuntu2> that's "for" removal
<Satzo_AWAY> clueless2, just as a sidetrip, see if you can get it working with thunderbird
<kevdog> Shane_: what does lspci -nnm show?
<hoo-hah> Newbuntu2: complete
<clearzen> how do I add sshfs mounts to fstab?
<stephen_> how come I can't access my user name Phuzion in XChat?
<clueless2> Satzo_Away .. hmm.. thunderbird ? is that preinstalled w/ Ubunto?
<kevdog> Shane_: Im assuming this is a card attached to the pci bus and not through some USB header
<leaf-sheep> darkipod: nautilus is the file manager.  You do "nautilus /the/path/to/be/opened"
<Billiard> Newbuntu2: either one should work, i would do complete
<GLG> plz help with lua and ill give ur princess back!
<kevdog> stephen_: You might need to ghost your nickname and then reclaim it
<darkipod> ok
<clueless2> i'm in the process of apt-get right now
<hoo-hah> clearzen: sshfs#user@192.168.0.4:/servermountpoint /clientmountpoint fuse defaults 0 0
<clueless2> thunderbird
<Shane_> kevdog: It is an internal wireless card. both my wired and wireless card doesnt work since i did a fresh install of 9.10, but 9.04 found them just fine. I am uploading the txt of that command now
<richart> can someone help me to figure out partition sizes? I see 10 partitions I need to create when installing ubuntu, i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows from 1 disk
<stephen_> kevdog... how do I do that? before I reinstalled Ubuntu I didn't have to connect the same way I do now
<Satzo_AWAY> clueless2, no but it is a great email app
<hoo-hah> clearzen: but there's one extra step (otherwise mtab will disagree with device name)
<chilli0> How can i scan over a network in xsane ?( the host is ubuntu)
<clueless2> Satzo_AWAY .. i think i've used it before.  i think it'll work but i'll let u all know once it's done
<Satzo> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11814 kB, installed size 35316 kB
<kevdog> stephen_: Id have to look that up
<Billiard> richart: how big is your disk, how much do you want for linux how much for windows
<Shane_> Kevdog: Here is the output: http://pastie.org/734784
<hoo-hah> clearzen: for options, you'd also need fsname=sshfs#user@192.168.0.4:/servermountpoint
<richart> Billiard: 640GB, and i want half for each (298GB)
<kevdog> Shane_: Broadcom Corporation [14e4]" "BCM4312 802.11b/g [4315]" -r01 "Hewlett-Packard Company [103c]" "Device [1507]
<stephen_> kevdog thanks.... things have been drastically different since I had to reinstall Ubuntu
<clearzen> hoo-hah: thanks, I can get it running now
<Caliginous1> Hi!
<jennie> I installed canon2900b printer in ubuntu 9.04 but its not working , please help me
<kevdog> stephen_: Why did you have to reinstall?
<Caliginous1> is there a good wu-ftpd UI configurator?
<hoo-hah> clearzen: np
<richart> Billiard: a partition to be shared between the two maybe
<stephen_> kevdog.... long story short... I didn't know my password to access the net stayed the same on all networks.. so I tried changing it after I moved to connect to our new network
<Dr_Willis> jennie:  check cups.org to see how well the printer is supported. and check out the cups web interface to configure it - would be a place to start
<Billiard> richart: i would use an ntfs partition to be shared between the two
<pinger> hi
<clueless2> Does Ubunto support the webcam Logitech .. Orbit?
<kevdog> stephen_: Reinstall just for a password problem??? thats rough
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | clueless2
<ubottu> clueless2: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<elconsulto> kfizz: I found a version of libglib 1.2 from packages.ubuntu.com but it says it's for jaunty (and older versions), should i go ahead and install it?
<Dr_Willis> !hl
<kevdog> Shane_: I'm a little bit antiquated on your chipset -- I got to look something up
<richart> Billiard: not sure how ig to set the SWAP, /, /home, /usr, /usr/local... etc (all partitions that are asked at install (pc has 4GB ram)
<clueless2> Dr. ubottu ..thanks
<Shane_> Kevdog: Alright, thanks so much!
<stephen_> kevdog... yes cause I screwed alot of stuff up tryin to repair it... I didn't find out that information after I redid EVERYTHING haha... I really wanted to be able to dual boot with Windows anyhow... I'm still a bit of a noob when it comes to this OS
<chilli0> How can i scan over a network in xsane ?( the host is ubuntu)
<stephen_> kevdog however I love Ubuntu... but there's alot I need to learn still
<Billiard> richart: all thats required is a / some people recomend a separate /home, you can create a swap file after install instead of using a swap partition as well
<richart> Billiard: ic, how big do you recommend / without a /home?
<kevdog> Shane_:  Ok its not b43
<Dr_Willis> richart:  depends on what you are doing with the system.
<Billiard> richart: depends how much you will be doing on lnux
<kfizz> elconsulto, you probably don't need libglib 1.2, just something as recent or more recent than the 1.2 version. It appears the latest version is 2.0. sudo apt-get install libglib should work to install it, if not let me know
<pinger> how i can shar my internet between windows xp and ubuntu in VMWARE ?
<kevdog> Shane_: what's your kernel version?? Hint: uname -r
<stephen_> kevdog however... my major problem right now is keeping a steady connection with Airport.. with all my research I've done on it... I haven't come across a good solution yet
<kevdog> stephen_: Airport wireless card?
<andrewmin> i'm trying to install ubuntu alternate on a computer, but the graphics are all messed up. does anyone have a screenshot step-by-step taht i can follow?
<_schism_> evening all
<Docteh> richart: X + 4gigs where X is the amount of stuff you plan to have splattered in your /home directory ;)
<BobyT> Hi. I am getting this: http://media.photobucket.com/image/weird%20image%20on%20boot/johnnyberk/DSC_0444.jpg on boot. Any ideas?
<richart> Billiard: office work, internet, games...
<BobyT> Any help would be appreciated
<stephen_> kevdog airport base station.. I'm running a Sony Vaio
<_schism_> anyone here use ies4linux? I need ie and went to the site but google is saying it is an attack site
<mrpwnage> ikonia: I actually had a legit question.
<stephen_> kevdog... but the problem doesn't exist in just Ubuntu... I'm having the same problem in Windows XP
<elconsulto> kfizz: i got E: Couldn't find package libglib
<JoeSomebody> how do you set file type associations for vlc in ubuntu?
<JoeSomebody> in vlc or ubuntu?
<Satzo> JoeSomebody, right click on a file, properties.. follow
<Dr_Willis> _schism_:  it may of been hacked/changed in the last few weeks/days  so google is warning you.  tell it to let you in anyway if you want.
<mrpwnage> ikonia: the question was how do I envoke init one from grub menu on boot.
<banisterfiend> chrome for linux is out?
<Satzo> JoeSomebody, u do it in your window manager..i assume is default
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  right click on a video file, properties ->  set vlc as the default
<Satzo> banisterfiend, apparently
<puzzle> ­/server.irc.gefickt.us
<banisterfiend> Satzo: is it awesome?
<Dr_Willis> banisterfiend:  has been out for some time now.
<puzzle> whoops sorry
<Satzo> banisterfiend, no idea, i never use it
<elconsulto> does anyone know how dx10 support in Wine is coming along?
<kfizz> elconsulto: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0 try that
<Shane_> Kevdog: 2.6.31-14-generic
 * Satzo likes firefox addons too much.
<_schism_> dr_willis: have you used it? wonder if I should reboot into windoze or is it realyt useful?
<Docteh> banisterfiend: the builds from buildbot have been pretty good for the last while
<EMPulse> kfizz, damn it, its still doing that
<kevdog> Shane_: Is this Karmic?
<JoeSomebody> thanks guys
<JoeSomebody> so easy :)
<kfizz> EMPulse, you've got quite the puzzle here then, it seems haha
<ubunewb> How do I update a single package?
<Geekthras> can someone please help me with some simple bridging?
<pinger> hi, some on can show me how i can to shar my internet with ubuntu (instaled on VMWARE) ?
<Satzo> np JoeSomebody
<kfizz> EMPulse can you test to see if any other computers on the network have the issue?
<darkipod> what does this message  from nautilus:3693 mean http://pastie.org/734791
<EMPulse> kfizz, this is a desktop and I have to change it over wifi, I've set the wifi to WPA, could I have a virus of some sort
<Dr_Willis> _schism_:  Ive rarely seen a site i need IE for.
<ubunewb> I want to update mesa to the latest version.
<Shane_> Kevdog: 9.10 Desktop x86
<Reliant> how can I find out which physical hard drive Ubuntu is using?
<EMPulse> kfizz, yeah, no other comps have this prob
<Dr_Willis> _schism_:  and the few i have seen the need.. are due to bad site design
<Docteh> ubunewb: apt-get install it? an update may require some other updates though
<Satzo> pinger, whats your host and guest OS?
<kevdog> Shane_: Did you try installing the restricted drivers package?
<mrpwnage> question:  how can I initiate init one upon boot?
<EMPulse> kfizz, could is be the ISP's problem? what else besides the ISP is involved in resolving the domain?
<kfizz> EMPulse, it's entirely possible it could be a virus, though uncommon on Linux, viruses are possible
<richart> thx for hlp, made the partitions, i'll go install now :)
<Shane_> kevdog: There isn't any, checked 3 times.
<_schism_> dr_willis: yeah my company site is one of those horrid bad designed sites that has to use ie for one area I need :(
<Billiard> Reliant: df, maybe
<EMPulse> kfizz, the wierd thing is, it always mistakenly redirect me to website I've gone to before
<gh0st> how can i mount a usb drive as /dev/cdrom?
<EMPulse> kfizz, it never redirects me to a site I've never been to
<Dr_Willis> _schism_:  perhaps use xp inside virtualbox..
<kfizz> EMPulse, well of course the DNS is involved. But if other computers don't have this issue it could be just your computer.
<pinger> ok thx :'-(
<Dr_Willis> gh0st:  you MOUNT somthing to a mountpoint ieL /media/cdrom   not /dev/cdrom
<kfizz> EMPulse, what browser are you using? Have you tried using other browsers?
<EMPulse> kfizz, yeah tried firefox and chrome
<EMPulse> uninstalled and reinstalled both
<elconsulto> kfizz: that worked, now Package Installer is still giving me that error message
<ardchoille> gh0st: /dev/cdrom is the device, /media/cdrom is the mount point
<EMPulse> kfizz, I ran chkrootkit incase this is caused by a rootkit or something
<kfizz> EMPulse, have you installed anything lately not from the repositories or types of scripts
<Dr_Willis> EMPulse:  thers also Opera
<kfizz> EMPulse, that's good...you might also try an actual virus scan
<Ntemis> anyone that can help me with flickering issue with flash videos?
<_schism_> dr_willis: contemplationg that. I just dislike windows that much since switching
<kfizz> elconsulto, what error message are you getting?
<kevdog> Shane_: You've seen this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<gh0st> its kinda a different thing in trying, im installing ubuntu 9.10 server on a netbook using UNetbootin, and it keeps complaining theres no CD, but it doesnt have a CD drive, so im trying to get it to install from USB, know what i mean?
<Ntemis> is it repairable?
<Reliant> gah, no wonder I've been having so much trouble for hours. The IDE drive I've been trying to get working, is obsolete with an outdated install of Ubuntu. The SATA drive I thought was inaccessible was actually where I had installed Ubuntu to. Hours wasted 'cause I left an obsolete drive inside my case
<elconsulto> kfizz: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0)"
<ubunewb> Docteh: apt-get install doesn't seem to update it?
<EMPulse> kfizz, I've only had this problem after the 9.10 update and for a couple of weeks afterwards I couldn't update and none of the repository would load, what virus scanner for linux would you recommend?
<kevdog> Shane_: A lot of conflicting info if b43 driver actually works with this chipset!!
<kfizz> elconsulto, what's the name of the package you're trying to install? And how are you installing it? Is it a .deb or from Synaptic?
<gh0st> i have busybox on a seperate tty though, so it IS possible
<Shane_> kevdog: I will give that a try, tnanks!
<Dr_Willis> gh0st:  Unetbootin has worked here for me to make a bootable flash drive.. but   i THINK its unetbooting that has issues with the server/alternative installer iso versions..  so you may be wasteing your time.
<EMPulse> Dr_Willis, if this problem presists after firefox and chrome(and chromium) changing the brower prob won't help
<Helius> Can anyone help me at least be able to play mp3s in Ubuntu please?
<Dr_Willis> gh0st:  why do you want the 'server' edition on a netbook anyway?
<Ntemis> i have flickering problem with flash videos
<kfizz> EMPulse, clamav is really well known, you might give it a shot
<stephen_> OMG... someone named Chris stole my name Phuzion
<stephen_> LoL
<ardchoille> !mp3 | Helius
<ubottu> Helius: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gh0st> the screen is broken on the netbook, so why not re-purpose it!
<Satzo> Helius, did you install restricted extras?
<EMPulse> kfizz, do I run it via commandline?
<Billiard> Ntemis: did you install flashplugin-nonfree, installed your videocard drivers?
<kevdog> Shane_: Are you any good at command line stuff?? Rather than the first 6 steps listed in the tutorial I would skip down later in the thread and just use the commands -- I don't like backports
<Ntemis> yes
<clueless2> Dr_Willis.. it says it does support for the previous version of Ubunto for the Quickcam Pro 4000 (Logitech).  How do I test the Camera using Ubunto?  Where do I go?
<Ntemis> i have flash already
<Dr_Willis> gh0st:  I dont think unetbootin + server  edition, or unetbootin  + alternative edition works.
<kfizz> Yes, or you can install clamtk which is a GUI frontend
<Ntemis> none free though
<kfizz> EMPulse ^
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  plug it in . run a webcam app like cheese
<Satzo> Helius, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrpwnage> how does a person get to a console using ctrl+alt+f2 etc?
<EMPulse> kfizz, thanks
<clueless2> cheese? where is that?
<mrpwnage> on booot
<mrpwnage> boot*
<Satzo> clueless2, install it
<solifugus> How can I download pzip ??   What package?
<Dr_Willis> mrpwnage:  disable the gdm service is one way
<elconsulto> kfizz: it's the jscalibrator .deb downloaded from packages.ubuntu.com
<clueless2> Satzo ..thanks
<clueless2> that what I thought anyway ..
<swaj> hoo-hah: so I was able to fix it... it's pretty rediculous, but basically I had go into grub, tell it device (hd0) was /dev/mapper/bakjdflkasdjflasj, then set the root (hd0,4), setup (hd0), and finally modify /boot/grub/device.map to point (hd0) to /dev/mapper/kfjsalkdfjhalskfdjha
<Satzo> you arent as clueless as you thought.....
<Ntemis> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<Shane_> kevdog: In the first post, or a later post? And not really great at commands, but can get around. Also, I tried installing b43-fwcutter before, and that, nor the other one suggested in that topic can be found.
<EMPulse> kfizz, would whatever is causing this problem be able to access my files and get my passwords that I've sent over wifi?
<Dr_Willis> Ntemis:  what ubuntu version you using? the apt:// type url is new in 9.10 i belive
<swaj> hoo-hah: after that, grub loaded and booted Linux like it should
<mrpwnage> Dr_Willis: I've tried other distros and the same option is not blocked.
<Ntemis> yes i have 9.10
<darkipod> no answer for me?? on this http://pastie.org/734791
<solifugus> Anyone know how to find out what package contains pzip?  (so I can install it?)
<Ntemis> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<kevdog> Shane_: First post in the thread but after the steps number 1-6
<Ntemis> how i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> mrpwnage:  blocked? what do you mean.
<chilli0> How can i scan over a network in xsane ?( the host is ubuntu)
<Geoffrey2> any chance of successfully downloading and installing the lucid source code for a 3rd party app on karmic?
<kfizz> EMPulse, it's possible. If it is in fact a virus/trojan/worm etc I would expect the worst.
<ardchoille> solifugus: apt-cache search pzip
<Dr_Willis> mrpwnage:  i can hit alt-ctrl f1 through f5 to get to consoles here. thats normal in ubuntu and most disrtos.
<kfizz> EMPulse, not to scare you, simply to cover all the bases
<gh0st> why wouldnt "mount /dev/sdb /cdrom" work? that it the temp. install expects it
<EMPulse> kfizz, This sucks, do you think during the 9.1-0 update a virus might've come through with it
<Shane_> kevdog: ok, will try, thanks
<Dr_Willis> gh0st:  try it and see.
<ardchoille> gh0st: you need a partition number and sudo
<kfizz> EMPulse, if you got the update through the repositories then I'd be willing to say the chances of a virus coming with it are < .00001 %
<kevdog> Shane_: Just a glimmer of hope -- seems confusing but its really easy
<gh0st> im in busy box, no sudo needed
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<ardchoille> gh0st: and you probably want to mount to /media/cdrom
<EMPulse> kfizz, I had third party repositories but the update-prog disabled them all before the download.
<kfizz> elconsulto, try running sudo apt-get install jscalibrator instead of using the deb
<mrpwnage> Dr_Willis: Is it only the latter that are normally blocked because I have not tried F1 since thats normally for kernal console output.
<gh0st> im struggling to get the USB device mounted, cause i just realised, i could even Symlink the files if needed
<kfizz> EMPulse, that's what I figured, so I highly doubt that's how you got a virus, if you did
<dew5> hey guys n girls
<Caliginous1> why can I not add root as a password?
<mrpwnage> Dr_Willis, is it /etc/inittab that I should edit to allow other ones?
<Caliginous1> oops
<Caliginous1> I want to add root account
<Caliginous1> but i can't
<EMPulse> kfizz, the problems happen right after the updates, do you think there was a program in my system that downloaded and installed a program around that time?
<Caliginous1> home come?
<mrpwnage> Caliginous1: there is already a root account
<Satzo> !ask | dew5
<ubottu> dew5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<XStatik> Whats directory should a shoutcast server be installed in
<gh0st> interesting, i cant get the stick to mount....
<mrpwnage> Caliginous1: whqat do you mean?
<dew5> how do i determin which bit version to use 64 or 32?
<Satzo> dew5, how much ram you got?
<elconsulto> kfizz: E: Couldn't find package jscalibrator
<kfizz> EMPulse, it's possible, though I would say it's more unlikely. Are you one to install many many programs?
<mrpwnage> dew5: are you an experienced user of 32 or 64?
<Caliginous1> mrpwnage:  well, from gftp-admin i tried to add account "root" with a passowrd "xxxxx" , but it said i cou8ld not for protection reasons
<kfizz> elconsulto, do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<ardchoille> !info jscalibrator
<Caliginous1> I need to do this to test somke software
<ubottu> Package jscalibrator does not exist in karmic
<mrpwnage> Caliginous1: it's because you are using ubuntu.
<dew5> Satzo thanks so its the spects of your computer that determins the bit version?
<elconsulto> kfizz: i think so, i tried searching for it earlier though, ill try again
<ardchoille> !root | Caliginous1
<ubottu> Caliginous1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dew5> mrpwnage: 32
<kfizz> elconsulto, jscalibrator doesn't exist in karmic as ardchoille pointed out.
<kishore> how to check if my microphone port is working?
<mrpwnage> dew5: then use 32
<Satzo> dew5, not at all, but if you have 8Gb or so I would consider 64 bit
<EMPulse> kfizz, I don't think I install that many programs, the ones I do I get from the repository usually. If its a virus, why would it randomly redirect my http requests.
<Caliginous1> mrpwnage: can I use users settings dialog to change root pass?
<dew5> oh ty both
<Caliginous1> or this is not good idea?
<EMPulse> kfizz, do you think my ip might be targeted in a middle-man attack?
<mrpwnage> dew5: you will find many packages lacking and (actually non-existent) if you chose 64
<maco> Caliginous1: no you cant and no its not a good idea
<ardchoille> !sudo | Caliginous1: There is no need to add a root password:
<ubottu> Caliginous1: There is no need to add a root password:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mrpwnage> Caliginous1: sudo passwd
<elconsulto> kfizz: odd, ill look into that
<Satzo> mrpwnage, i just installed 8Gb ram today, im on the fence to go 64 bit for that reason....
<EMPulse> kfizz, given that https requests are unaffected
<ardchoille> mrpwnage: That is neither supported nor recommended. Please don't teach people that here
<kfizz> EMPulse, you never know what malware will do. It may be designed simply to mess with your. Or it could just be some bug that's hard to track down.
<Caliginous1> ubottu: I need to add a password to test software I wrote. They have passwordfor root on their machine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrpwnage> ardchoille: please explain.
<kfizz> EMPulse, that is possible, now that you mention it.
<ardchoille> !sudo | mrpwnage Please read:
<ubottu> mrpwnage Please read:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mrpwnage> Satzo: I would go 64 with 8 g
<Caliginous1> I can not SUDO ~!!!!
<stephen_> .
<gdiz_> hey everyone I am looking to get MPD up and running and I am having trouble connecting from outside of the box running mpd.  I can get mpd running using "localhost" as the server but then when I try to connect via another computer or even on the computer running mpd with the actual ip address (192.168.0.199), I get nothing.  Do you have any ideas?
<lasivian> ok, I made several shares in my fstab and they are all appearing on my desktop, how can I keep them from appearing on my desktop (they are directed towaqrds the /media dir)
<EMPulse> kfizz, if I find the bastard who's doing this I'm going to tracerroute and DDoS the hell out of him.
<Caliginous1> I wrote software to log into ftp account that has root as a user
<kishore> Satzo: Hello Satzo,i want one more help today..could u pls let me know how i can test whether my microphone port is working?
<ardchoille> Caliginous1: No one i their right mind would use ftp as root
<Satzo> kishore, accessories > sound & video > sound recorder
<mrpwnage> Satzo: because it's a workaround in 32 bit.  with that much ram I would go gung ho and make a dent. :)
<maco> Caliginous1: ssh and ftp are two things where you REALLY want root login disabled
<kfizz> EMPulse. Haha, that's always one way to get 'em back. Just be careful. And for ethical/legal reasons, I don't recommend it :)
<System-7> Hello. How do I start Ubuntu with ACPI disabled?
<Caliginous1> I WROTE A JAVA PROGRAM FOR A CLIENT, I WANT TO TEST IT, PART OF THE PROGRAM FTP'S FILES TO A SERVER. THEIR FTP SERVER HAS "root"  AS USER. THEREFER, I WANT TO ADD IT TO MY FTP SERVER SO I CAN TEST THAT MY FTP PART OF APP WORKS
<Geoffrey2> it probably doesn't need to be said, but I hate to assume anything....if you don't have a 64 bit processor, obviously don't try to use the 64 bit version of Ubuntu...
<Satzo> mrpwnage, im considering :) :)
<kishore> Satzo: It says stream has no data when i record my voice
<maco> Caliginous1: id rewrite that software to not make assumptions of terrible security
<Satzo> kishore, goto terminal and type alsamixer
<Satzo> see whats going on
<ardchoille> Caliginous1: I feel you need to rewrite that software for user use, not root
<ubunewb> solifugus:
<mrpwnage> Satzo: i would. just there are some packages that you will have to deal with keep in mind.
<EMPulse> kfizz, he can have fun complaining to the courts about getting DDoS after spoofing my connections
<ubunewb> oops
<Ntemis> i have installed latest flash player but still have flickering issue
<Sacho> Caliginous1: why is the user hardcoded? can't you just change it to "someuser"?
<Ntemis> in full screens
<mrpwnage> Satzo: I have used 64bit system and it's more responsive.
<Caliginous1> I can not do that.
<Caliginous1> it is there machine their setup
<Ntemis> flash video in full screen flickers badly
<EMPulse> kfizz, clamav is installing, do you know the commandline to scan all systems?
<Sacho> but you want to test it on your ftp server.
<System-7> I'm not sure where to enter something like "acpi=off"
<Caliginous1> I'm only testing... I could careless the whys and whatf fors they did that
<ardchoille> Caliginous1: You seem to be supporting very bad security practices
<Sacho> for which you can change the user to a testuser :)
<Satzo> mrpwnage, once i learn how to dd my / partition, and learn how to reinstall without wrecking /home, ill go 64 bit
<Caliginous1> ardchoille: so what? I have no idea how it used that is not my job to question
<Caliginous1> screw it
<Caliginous1> i'll force it by editing config files
<Caliginous1> hehehe
<ubunewb> Hi! So, I accidently installed "libg11-mesa-swx11", how do I remove it without making ubuntu uninstall the dependencies?
<chilli0> How can i scan over a network in xsane ?( the host is ubuntu)
<joshritger> I am using ndiswrapper to get my wifi card to work, I had an install up and running with this card in the past, the problem is that I see my network but it always fails when it is obtaining the IP Adress. I followed the ndiswrapper documentation also. Any ideas? Oh and I have wicd installed currently, but it was not working with network manager
<kfizz> EMPulse, unfortunately I do not. I've never used clamav, I just know it's probably the most popular *nix AV
<System-7> Does anyone know?
<EMPulse> kfizz, thanks I'll check the man
<Sacho> Caliginous1: you can do sudo passwd
<ubunewb> I don't want 172 MB to be freed. :(
<Sacho> Caliginous1: that is written in the link they gave you twice.
<Caliginous1> Sacho: yeah, but i will also have to manually edit wuftp-d config files because UI will not let me add "root" as user because it is security risk
<System-7> Hi.
<kfizz> EMPulse, have you tried using w3m and seeing if it causes the same redirects? It's pretty lightweight, being only text-based, so it could help troubleshoot...
<mrpwnage> Satzo: Multilib is what you need for 32bit apps on 64 bit systems.
<Caliginous1> Sacho: thanks reading it now!!!
<Caliginous1> thanks ppl and by bye!
<clearzen> I've added sshfs mounts to be automatically mounted on startup. I've also copied id_dsa.pub from my desktop to the server. But it still asks for a password, any idea why?
<System-7> hello
<slestak> i have screwed up my gdm trying to downgrade it from 2.28 to 2.20
<EMPulse> kfizz, I'll install it, what is it?
<kishore> Satzo: Thanks :)..now it seems to be working..donno how !!
<kfizz> EMPulse, it should be installed by default, it's a text-based web browser
<khensthoth> ubunewb: Dependencies grabbed during the installation of a package aren't remove when you remove that package unless you specifically issue a command to remove it.
<Satzo> kishore, look at you go. :P   You'll be in here helping others in no time
<crazygir> any wacom users around? I'm reading that 9.04 has support for wacoms out of the box, though I haven't had such luck. is there any specific confugration needed?
<slestak> the only errors i see appear to be in :0-greeter.log
<mrpwnage> Satzo: you will also need a 64 bit gcc to compile apps for 64bit bud.
<kfizz> EMPulse, just fire up a terminal and type w3m www.something.com
<newbutnu> greetins. Strange question, I would like to click the mouse over a picture of something, I would like
<EMPulse> kfizz, thanks, doing it now
<kishore> Satzo: Will definitely..if i can :0
<System-7> aloha
<kfizz> Then, from there type U (capital) and you can go to different websites
<Satzo> mrpwnage, im not near ready for that learning curve.. last time i compiled stuff was 80s with 6809 assembly language
<kfizz> EMPulse, see above, and also, obviously you can't see things like flash video, adobe refuses to release a flash plugin for w3m ;)
<slestak> pastebinning the file now
<mrpwnage> Satzo: bro, nothing to compiling
<newbutnu> the mouse click time/locations to be translated into a file such as "x:#,y:#,t:#"
<ubunewb> khensthoth: Can I remove only that package i.e "libgl1-mesa-x11"??
<System-7> hola
<EMPulse> kfizz, its playing nice right now, I've got to find a domains that gives me a redirect
<ubunewb> ubunewb: It changed the opengl renderer from "Mesa Intel...." to "Mesa X11". Now I can't seem to open any windows.
<System-7> its apparently far too crowded in here
<slestak> http://pastebin.com/fbed589a
<researcher1> which application in UBUNTU can provide One teacher terminal and many student terminals?
<Satzo> mrpwnage, I found a primer on multilib   -->   http://www.redhat.com/magazine/009jul05/features/multilib/
<kfizz> EMPulse, if you do find out that it gives you a redirect it reinforces the fact that the problem lies at your end (since all other comps on your network are acting nice). If it doesn't, it makes things more confusing :) Anyways, I hope you get things figured out, but I have to go for now, I might be on later.
<System-7> so, can anyone help me?
<Satzo> !ask System-7
<System-7> I did
<slestak> researcher1: Multiseat X can do that
<EMPulse> kfizz, thanks for all the help
<mrpwnage> Satzo: if you get a pm from spooks, it's cool he's a bud.
<kfizz> EMPulse, no prob. best of luck.
<gmachine_24> Hey - I bought a new computer which runs the 64-bit version of Vista Home Premium - which I plan to replace with Ubuntu 9.10. Is there a 64-bit version other than the AMD64-bit version - i.e. is there a 64-bit version for Intel computers?
<EMPulse> kfizz, btw, w3m doing the same thing as all the browsers
<EMPulse> kfizz, looking like a middle-man attack
<slestak> gmachine_24: same works on both
<khensthoth> ubunewb: You can remove that package, although I don't know if it's going to help solve your problem.
<Billiard> gmachine_24: amd64 is for intel also
<gmachine_24> slestak, Billiard, OK guys, thanks.
<Satzo> mrpwnage,  ok
<slestak> gmachine_24: good luck with it
<kfizz> EMPulse, so it's definitely not an application issue. Hopefully either clamav finds something or you can find some other way to get it resolved....did you reset your router after resetting your pw?
<System-7> Okay, here goes again: How can I get Ubuntu to boot with acpi disabled?
<EMPulse> kfizz, yeah, I might have to just do a clean reinstall, thanks for all the help
<gmachine_24> System-7 can you disable ACPI in the BIOS?
<DasEi> !bootoptions | system-7
<ubottu> system-7: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<System-7> no
<researcher1> thanks slestak
<slestak> System-7: i _think_ you can put noacpi on your grub kernel parameters line
<kfizz> EMPulse, alrighty, good luck. And you could try a live cd instead of a reinstall right away.
<Satzo> System-7, i googled disable acpi ubuntu and got hits
<EMPulse> kfizz, yeah, thanks
<System-7> okay, is "noacpi" the command or "acpi=off"?
<slestak> at the grub menu, you can choose e to edit it and try it for one boot before you commit it to menu.lst
<nbros652> I have a computer that was dropped, and I would like to check the integrity of the hard drive. Is there any utility available that accomplishes these purposes?
<DasEi> nbros652: e2fsck
<elconsulto> nbros652: a regular surface scan would do the trick
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to force a makefile to compile?
<EMPulse> Hey guys, does anyone know what the "recursive" option in clamav mean?
<solifugus> How can I make files show in list view, instead of chaotic icons all over--always by default?
<slestak> any gdm gurus can helpme decipher what i've done to my karmic install?  pastebin at http://pastebin.com/fbed589a
<researcher1>  I did not find Multiseat X software anywhere. Help?
<EMPulse> and unbelievably it found 2 viruses
<nbros652> DasEi, elconsulto: Thanks guys.
<EMPulse> viruses on linux
<EMPulse> that's the end of the world
<khensthoth> EMPulse: Probably scanning files inside a folder, or folders inside of folders.
<EMPulse> khensthoth, oh, cool.
<DasEi> EMPulse: directories includes, win files ? which ones ?
<Satzo> nbros652, fsck
<EMPulse> DasEi, this is a pure linux install
<EMPulse> DasEi, don't think there are any win files left over after 5 years
<DasEi> EMPulse: where you can also /l winstuff
<khensthoth> researcher1: http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/Multiseat
<System-7> does it matter where on the grub line I add the commands?
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to force a makefile to compile (specifically the greenscreen plugin for compiz, which isnt recognizing that its installed)
<System-7> or can I just append them to the end?
<researcher1> khensthoth thanks
<leftyfb> Me and some others have noticed since an update of nautilus/gvfs the past couple weeks, usb drives aren't showing up in Places or automounting. A manual mount works, but not auto. Has anyone else noticed this?
<administrador> hola
<Satzo> leftyfb, once in awhile, yes
<administrador> hola
<slestak> System-7: end is fine
<administrador> como estan todos
<ardchoille> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi>  system-7 : see the given link
<EMPulse> Hey uh, clamav can delete viruses right?
<Satzo> EMPulse, nope
<Satzo> EMPulse, at least clamwin can't.  sorry if i am confusing ya
<DasEi> EMPulse: no, which where found ?
<System-7> hmmm the commands aren't working.
<leftyfb> i'm pretty sure clamav will delete or at least quarantine virus's it finds
<System-7> just a blank screen
<Shane_> kevdog: Hey, it says to install b43-fwcutter, which I still can't find. It says something about downloading a file, right below it. do you think its the fwcutter?
<Johnn> I need help modifying permissions for my home folder
<DasEi> System-7: you try to boot a live cd ?
<mezquitale> anyone here plays quake3 on ubuntu?  I can only run quake 3 using sudo
<Sacho> Johnm: particularly?
<EMPulse> DasEi, So far 2 viruses have been found
<System-7> I can boot the live CD fine
<Sacho> mezquitale: are you sure all its files are accessible by your user
<slestak> mezquitale: is it installed in /home or by apt?
<System-7> as long as I press F6 and choose acpi=off
<Johnn> moving a radeon driver in there but it says only owner can do it
<DasEi> EMPulse: any names/idents ?
<System-7> but the install just hangs
<Johnn> its just /home
<DasEi> System-7: you used the check integrity function of it ?
<epinky> Johnn: sudo mv ?
<mezquitale> Sacho, I installed quake3 in /usr/local/games/quake3,  I used to be able to do that, havent played quake3  in a long while, I installed a fresh copy of karmic, now quake only runs using sudo
<EMPulse> DasEi, can't find an option that lets me see the id on the virus, prob be in the log after the scan finishes
<System-7> You mean of the CD?
<Johnn> so that's sudo mv [file] [dest]
<DasEi> EMPulse: right, ah still running
<mezquitale> slestak, you cant install quake3 using apt, you have to follow directions from the forum
<Sacho> mezquitale: can you check what permissions the quake folder has
<slestak> mezquitale: sorry
<genii> Johnn: /home  is not where a users files are. They are in /home/username
<System-7> the CD was fine
<mezquitale> Sacho, I changed the permissions in my home directory, the permissions on /usr/local/games/quake3 are for root
<Johnn> okay I'm trying to follow instructions here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295657
<DasEi> System-7: kinda machine you install to ?
<System-7> Macbook 5,2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-2/Karmic
<zcat[1]> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<genii> Johnn: When an instruction says something to the effect: copy the file to your home folder     it means: copy the file to /home/your-username-here
<Sacho> mezquitale: "the permissions are for root"? Depending on where quake3 is writing its files, you might need write permissions on those files, and you at the very least need read permissions, and possibly execute permissions on the executable
<Johnn> okay. Thanks for the help.
<DasEi> Johnn: are you trying to install prop driver for x 1400 ?
<System-7> I think it may be ignoring the acpi=off command
<elconsulto> is there a good HD 5870 driver yet?
<DasEi> System-7: ok , Ill pass on this no mac user
<mezquitale> Sacho, in other words I should install quake3 in my home directory?  I was able to install it in /usr/local/games some time ago though
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm attempting to burn a dvd iso to a dvd+r disc and getting errors in both brasero and dvdrecord; cdrecord gives me:
<luist> hey... my computer screen is fading after 10 minutes or so... how do i change that? its not gnome-power-management since i set everything to 30 mins
<chronos> opa
<chronos> blz pssoal
<Shane_> kevdog: I'm going to attempt to find it on the net, and install it from a usb.
<Spoom> dvdrecord: Drive does not support TAO recording.
<Sacho> mezquitale: try moving it to your home and chowning it to yourself, if it runs, then it was a permissions problem :)
<Orion777> anyone know how tome have it automatically put in a pw for an app? cause I have to do it everyti
<Orion777> everytime
<mezquitale> Sacho, I'll just install it to my home directory then, problem solved, thanks
<chronos> galera
<slestak> ive installed a pci card on my media server, and now i cannot poweroff, machine reboots instead. anyone seen this before?  I am aboutto move it to another slot
<mezquitale> Sacho, do you know how I would uninstall quake 3?!?
<chronos> como eu consigo fazer com que algo recheque os pacotes e reinstale eles todos?
<Sacho> no idea, if you installed it with apt-get, you can remove it through it...
<chronos> eu desconfio que tenho algumas libs/executaveis corrompidos no sistema
<altavatar> Ive encrypted a softraid raid1 dev w/ 2 drives using dm-crypt and luks. Im trying to test stopping the raid, removing one of the drives, and mounting it (decypted). everytime I try cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb4 It gives me an error and if I check /proc/mdstat i see that it's been re-added to the array. This after i failed the dev, removed it from the raid array and stopped the raid array. It appears like cryptse
<Sacho> if not, it might just be in one dir, so you could just delete that *shrug*
<mezquitale> Sacho, have you ever used quake 3?  You cant install quake 3 using apt-get
<fzrenzo> hello help me nintendo emulators run slow on ubuntu 9.10 to 9.04 worked well
<Sacho> no, I haven't :)
<fzrenzo> hello help me nintendo emulators run slow on ubuntu 9.10 to 9.04 worked well
<fzrenzo> please
<Spoom> attempting to burn a dvd iso gives me this eventually: dvdrecord: Input/output error. reserve track: scsi sendcmd: no error
<Johnn> dasei: I'm trying to install fglrx for x1400 to establish an xorg file
<Spoom> any ideas how to fix this?
<epinky> !pt | chronos
<ubottu> chronos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<chronos> ahn sry.... how I can reinstall all packages of system, I think that I have some libs/executables corrupted by disk problems (halt without sync)
<Spoom> or is linux just not good for burning dvd+r?
<EMPulse> now I really regret torrenting all those files
<EMPulse> it makes virus scans much slower
<fzrenzo> hi
<Billiard> Spoom: linux can burn dvds fine
<fzrenzo> hello help me nintendo emulators run slow on ubuntu 9.10 to 9.04 worked well
<epinky> Spoom: use DAO instead
<DasEi> Johnn: ic, go ahead, the ati-manufacturer's often don't work for the lower models
<Spoom> epinky, just tried dao, gives the other error i pasted
<System-7> I think I'm just entemaybe i should try syncing partition tables...
<Johnn> I don't have a driver right now, I think. I didn't have an xorg file and I think I need it to configure my svideo out
<crankharder> say I have a box that I want to create a stage environment out of, I'm going to put ubuntu-server on it -- what's the best solution for running VMs inside of that?
<Spoom> Billiard, ok, i'm using ubuntu jaunty out of the box on this laptop and have attempted with brasero and dvdrecord, nothing seems to work and i tried two different discs
<Orion777> anyone know how to auto-enter a password?
<System-7> maybe grub reinstall...
<fzrenzo> I don't have a driver right now, I think. I didn't have an xorg file and I think I need it to configure my svideo out
<khensthoth> chronos: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/602-reinstall-ubuntu-with-one-command
<Orion777> isn't this a support room
<fzrenzo> hello help me nintendo emulators run slow on ubuntu 9.10 to 9.04 worked well
<Billiard> Orion777: yes
<DasEi> Johnn: fglrx is open source, that could work, to generate an xorg, log off to cmd-line, do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rsukumar> hey guyz, I need to configure my .asoundrc file, can u guyz help me?
<rsukumar> no sounds coz of this prob
<Orion777> well, how to I have an app open at startup and automatically put in my password without having to type it evertime
<Shane_> I needed to install b43-fwcutter, but i don't have any network connection so I downloaded it and "make"ed it. Do I just run the b43-fwcutter file now, to install it?
<chronos> thx khensthoth
<jceggbert5> NDISWrapper Help, Please
<phillipsm> Shane_: make install
<Johnn> dasei when I do that it opens up a new line with no feedback
<zcat[1]> doesnt fwcutter also need the windows drivers to 'cut' the firmware from?
 * phillipsm wonders how you download something with no network connection
<DasEi> Johnn: did you check the hardware-drivers section ?
<Sacho> phillipsm: unsuccessfully?
<Johnn> do I need to go ahead with the fglrx install first
<Shane_> i am trying to do this | http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620 | but am stuck on the fwcutter part, since i dont have any network connectivity and ubuntu cant find the package
<phillipsm> Sacho: :)
<Johnn> it says I have no proprietary drivers
<Johnn> but my graphics are clearly working
<Johnn> I didn't install anything at all I'm on karmic out of the box
<DasEi> Johnn: you ran dpkg..  and have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jceggbert5> NDISWrapper Help, Please, I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, "Install Inside Windows" option...
<zcat[1]> seriously, seriously.. trying to install firmare this way is HARD... just fint a router or borrow another wireless adapter or plug into a windows box and use ICS or something, and run the hardware thingy buntu provides
<epinky> Orion777: maybe you can modify sudoers and check the NOPASSWD parameter , however this it highly discouraged
<System-7> Anyone know why the ubuntu LiveCD is working for me, but not the actual install?
<Johnn> I didn't when I started on this journey. I've since created one myself, pasted in info someone on the forums provided but it doesn't seem to be card-specific so I'm not sure if it's doing anything at all
<Geekthras> can someone please help me bridge a connection?
<Shane_> phillipsm: Do you know anything about b43-fwcutter?
<duryodhan> hi my ubuntu refuses to bootup .. karmic koala UNR (on which I installed the latest kubuntu) .. any ideas on where I can start to fix it ? (tried recovery mode in grub ... didn't work)
<Fizix> !help | Geekthras
<ubottu> Geekthras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jceggbert5> ? list
<phillipsm> Shane_: not much...i looked into it when i was attempting to get my wireless working but my problem was something with setting keycodes so idt ill be much help
<XStatik> Shoutcast portforwarding is a udp service right?
<zcat[1]> Orion777:  are you talking about sudo passwords or stungs like email and IM and web page login passwords? those programs almost always have a 'save password' checkbox exactly for that purpose
<phillipsm> Shane_: but the link you gave looks pretty straightforward...if you can't get to the repo's id look into fixing that first and then follow the forum post exactly like it is
<zcat[1]> *things not stungs
<holmser> Is there a way to unzip all the files in a directory recursively?
<Spoom> i am attempting to burn a dvd iso to a dvd+r, have tried with both brasero and dvdrecord, and both have failed, brasero with an unknown error, dvdrecord with "dvdrecord: Input/output error. reserve track: scsi sendcmd: no error", any ideas for getting it to burn successfully?
<holmser> using the command line?
<Shane_> phillipsm: Ok, thats what im trying to do.  Its hard. Do you know, after i run make install, everything seemed successful, so can i move on to the next step?
<epinky> !unr | duryodhan
<ubottu> duryodhan: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<zcat[1]> holmser:  find . -name "*.zip" -exec unzip {} \;
<Shane_> phillipsm: I can't connect with either wireless or wired networks, thats my main issue
<rsukumar> hey guyz, I need to configure my .asoundrc file, can u guyz help me?
<System-7> hmmmm
<rsukumar> any poiters plz
<System-7> the answer is so close
<jceggbert5> can anyone help me?
<DasEi> Johnn: I just looked it up, the open radeon driver will do the job
<genii> jceggbert5: Best to just ask whichever question you have, and see if someone assists
<jceggbert5> NDISWrapper Help, Please, I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, "Install Inside Windows" option...
<Johnn> and that's the fglrx one?
<khensthoth> rsukumar: Any reason you want to be manually editing that file?
<phillipsm> Shane_: i understand...what you need to do though is figure that out first and then try the tutorial because compiling the fwcutter program from source prolly won't work the way the tutorial is doing it id guess
<clueless2> ThunderBird works with Comcast E-mail Configuration.  Make sure to use 587 on the SMTP Mail Server port.  However I can't still get the Evolution to work with Comcast.
<jceggbert5> I am unable to connect to my wireless network, I have installed the drivers, but I cannot connect
<Shane_> phillipsm: Ok thanks
<Geekthras> hm. I'm not sure how else to say this... I was hoping for something of a general walkthrough, or an explanation of what brctl does exactly
 * genii sips and curses the Wubi
<Shane_> phillipsm: I need to get fwcutter working to get wireless working, and i need to get online to get fwcutter. What an awesome loop :P
<phillipsm> Shane_: what does apt-get install say when you run it?
<frogzoo> brctl creates/destroys bridges - nuff said surely
<phillipsm> Shane_:  to download fwcutter
<System-7> how can I reinstall GRUB with the LiveCD?
<DasEi> !who | Johnn
<ubottu> Johnn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Shane_> phillipsm: cannot find package
<zcat[1]> Shane_:  seriously, just find a network cable and use it for the two minutes it takes to install the firmware
<epinky> holmser: use the -r flag if you're using gzip or gunzip
<DasEi> Johnn: no, thatsthe os'es radeon
<holmser> I actually need to unrar
<Shane_> zcat[1]: Neither hardwired, wireless, or usb-wireless-dongle will work. I've tried everything.
<DasEi> jceggbert5: tar runs recursivly by default
<zcat[1]> Shane_:  what laptop?
<Johnn> dasei: so how would I config that to recognize my svideo?
<fonebone> whee...  installing dual boot xp/ubuntu on a netbook yay!
<System-7> how can I reinstall GRUB with the LiveCD?
<Shane_> zcat[1]: HP Mini 1100
<phillipsm> Shane_: try apt-cache search b43-fwcutter
<Orion777> zcat: I'm talking about a sudo app, it has no option to save password in it
<zcat[1]> amazing, hardwired works _everywhere_
<holmser> so... essentially I have a folder with 10 subdirs
<Shane_> phillipsm: nothing returns
<holmser> each subdir has 2 subdirs
<rsukumar> i've sound prob, need to configure .asoundrc, help pls
<Orion777> I'm trying to autostart it at startup
<holmser> each of those subdirs contain a rar
<epinky> jceggbert5: are propietary drivers enabled?
<holmser> and I want to unzip them all at once
<khensthoth> System-7: Would this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DasEi> Johnn: sudo synaptic, search for radeon
<holmser> sorry... unrar
<zcat[1]> Orion777:  which app?
<Orion777> firestarter
<phillipsm> Shane_: try apt-get update...if your sources.list file is setup right it should pull all the packages from those repo's in
<zcat[1]> firestarte already launches itself at startup doesn't it?
<phillipsm> Shane_: i get "b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware" when i do apt-cache search b43-fwcutter on my comp
<Shane_> phillipsm: It always errors when I try that, it can't resolve any of the hostnames because it can't connect to a network
<Orion777> no it doesn't
<phillipsm> Shane_: so how are you on here if you can't get on that network?
<Orion777> I had to download it from packagekit
<ASrock> in ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 is there a way to reorder my favorites on my home screen?
<Shane_> phillipsm: On my desktop.
<Orion777> I added it to autostart(system settings)
<Orion777> I think it might be trying to run it as root
<Johnn> dasei: okay which packages do I want? I've got radeontool and libdrm-radeon1,  xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-video-ati
<jceggbert5> What do you mean. "proprietary drivers"
<chronos> khensthoth, this command not work here :)
<epinky> holmser: "unrar --help" ; it must be something like unrar e -r *.rar
<phillipsm> Shane_:ah...well if you can't even connect using ethernet you have other problems besides the wireless not working
<zcat[1]> The rules configured by firestarter are applied to the kernel at bootup.. you don't need firestarter running to have 'a firewall'
<holmser> thats what I tried
<phillipsm> Shane_: can i PM you?
<jceggbert5> I installed ndisgtk via Synaptic Package Manager
<fonebone> hrmm
<Shane_> phillipsm: sure, i barley know irc so go for it. haha
<ardchoille> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:012-1 (karmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<DasEi> xserver-xorg-video-ati, xserver-xorg-video-radeon,libdrm-radeon1  , Johnn
<chronos> but, with apt-get I can force reinstall of package?
<Fizix> How does it extracts the firmware?
<Johnn> I have all those, what's the next step? dasei
<epinky> jceggbert5: http://cybernetnews.com/install-and-enable-restricted-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<DasEi> Johnn: you're done for that model then
<DasEi> Johnn: what is the goal ?
<zcat[1]> Fizix:  it downloads the windows drivers (which contains the firmware) .. then identifies what part of the windows binary is actually firmware and 'cuts' it and puts that in the appropriate kernel directory..
<Johnn> svideo to tv, dual monitor
<bjorkintosh> is there an ubuntu netflix client yet?
<jceggbert5> It is not giving me a Restricted Drivers message...
<Hammerjak> bjorkintosh: no
<bjorkintosh> a work around?
<ardchoille> bjorkintosh: There's a netflix module for mythtv but that's the only one I know of
<bjorkintosh> ah
<DasEi> Johnn: an xorg should be there already, can try if catalyst-center (synaptic) runs on that , else that might be a problem on that btw I'm overasked
<fonebone> errr
<Hammerjak> last i heard, you won't be able to get netflix to work until moonlight (open source version of silverlight) hits 2.0
<ardchoille> bjorkintosh: workaround? Use prism and make an app window for it
<fonebone> just tried to install a dual boot xp/ubuntu on my netbook.. when i rebooted it started running memtest
<fonebone> haha
<jceggbert5> lol, "MoonLight"
<fonebone> i wonder what went wrong
<bjorkintosh> ah. sounds like there's work to be done yet on it.
<fonebone> well that sucks... guess this install is fried
<chris231989> fonebone, sounds like your defaut has changed to memtest
<ardchoille> !prism | bjorkintosh
<fonebone> i dont even know where memtest came from
<ardchoille> !info prism | bjorkintosh
<zcat[1]> an install with no kernels?? that would leave only memtest as the default
<ubottu> bjorkintosh: prism (source: prism): Split web applications out of the browser and run them directly on the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~b2+svn20090813r49078-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 375 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<DasEi> Johnn: fglrx-amdcccle
<chris231989> fonebone, its usually a grub menu item
<fonebone> ahh
<fonebone> wonder what i can do to fix it
<bjorkintosh> interesting.
<chris231989> look at your grub menu
<fonebone> how can i do that during initial startup?
<zcat[1]> there's a way to boot from the live CD or USB kernel with your existing root, and you can then add a kernel through the normal package management
<zcat[1]> I've had to do it once or twice..
<chris231989> or just reboot and look at the mnu, might haveto hit esc
<zcat[1]> but not recently so I can't remember the details
<Johnn> thanks, I'm getting fglrx from synaptic now. The problem I was having was no xorg in place, and directly editing that was how the help pages recommended configing a dual view
<zcat[1]> If you've only changed the default entry, there may still be a working kernel that just isn't the default option any more.
<fonebone> is there a key to hit when grub loads to stop it and look at the config or boot options?
<chris231989> eascape
<chris231989> -a
<fonebone> hrmmm... i tried that.. just goes straight into the memtest... its very fast
<fonebone> heh
<chris231989> i relized i have no idea with grub2
<chris231989> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dtownhero> how can I shrink the icons in the main menu?
<System-7> While trying to reinstall GRUB I get a message about "blocklists". I'll try a full reinstall first though before messing with that
<earthling> hi .. is there any good source , how to for Linux virtual server
<fonebone> think ifound somethin
<Johnn> what does it mean when I enter code and am returned to a new prompt line with no feedback
<epinky> !kvm | earthling
<ubottu> earthling: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<DasEi> Johnn: possibly fulfilled or forgot sudo
<lstarnes> Johnn: it usually means that it worked, but that depends on what the command was
<genii> Johnn: That the command successfully completed
<earthling> epinky : thanks
<fonebone> yipes.. im lost now... im in grub but no idea what to do.. think ill just wipe and reload
<fonebone> haha
<Johnn> but it was supposed to overwrite my old xorg and it hasn't. Should I reset x before trying to configure my new driver?
<aceror> Wenas
<earthling> fonebone :
<fonebone> you just hold down shift to access the grub 2 menu btw
<dtownhero> anybody know if you can shrink the icons in your main menu?
<dtownhero> or get rid of them entirely
<Johnn> you can remove by sys>pref>main menu
<dtownhero> well I need to be able to see the stuff
<dtownhero> I just want the menu to more proportionately look like the rest of my bars
<dtownhero> the big old icons make the text large
<datz> Hi, I want to update my packages via the command line. How can I do this?
<dtownhero> datz: sudo apt-get update
<dtownhero> datz: followed by sudo apt-get upgrade install
<datz> dtownhero: thanks, how do I know if the system needs to be restarted?
<ardchoille> datz: You usually won't need to reboot unless you've done something with the kernel
<dtownhero> datz: only really need to reboot if you installed kernal packages
<dtownhero> datz: it only warns you to reboot if you're using the update manager... also if you login to the system remotely via ssh
<datz> yea, I know, but it seems everytime I update, about every two weeks, a restart is required
<t0rc> How would I search all the files in a directory for a line of code?
<mildred> I am looking for some assistance to find the gnome repository.  I just installed mythbuntu, it uses xfce as the desktop.  I want to install gnome but not all of the dependencies are available in the repository list.  What repository do I need to add to get all the depenedncies so that I can install gnome?
<dtownhero> datz: linus has been on a tear with kernal updates lately
<datz> dtownhero: I'm on 8.04 now btw
<dtownhero> datz: I think mostly due to the ext4 filesystem and some timing things
<dtownhero> you're still probably using a fairly newer kernal
<alankila> actually, it's kernel, dbus, probably glibc these days that prompt updates... but still, most of the time you can just ignore the restart requests.
<alankila> hmm... prompt reboots I mean
<MyGame> Hello
<dtownhero> I still don't know why linux people think reboots kill baby seals... you can reboot whenever your system is ready for a reboot
<alankila> there's all sorts of userland crap nowadays which can't be restarted without tearing too much stuff down.
<StyleZed> hi!
<StyleZed>  i'm having issues connecting to a windows sbs 2008 machine using vpn configured using network-manager
<StyleZed>  my windows 7 install connects to the vpn flawlessly... however, ubuntu karmic koala drops the connection no matter HOW i configure it. Anyone got any tips? It is MOST frustrating not to be able to connect to the vpn under ubuntu seeing as i spend most of my time in linux.. pain in the ass to have to reboot into windows just to mount the shared drives over the vpn.
<alankila> probably because it reminds people of windows
<cfedde> dtownhero: it's just that some oses are ready more often than linux
<MyGame> Hello
<MyGame> all.....
<datz> dtownhero: I only have access via ssh now, and I need to restart a bunch of stuff
<dtownhero> datz: init 6 baby :s
<dtownhero> or go kill stuff in init.d
<datz> 6 eh
<System-7> GAH it still won't boot
<dtownhero> datz: do sudo reboot
<System-7> It flashes a cursor then goes blank
<datz> dtownhero: ok, thanks
<dtownhero> datz: open another term and ping the host you needed and when it comes back up you can ssh back in
<alankila> anyway, people have come up with a realtime kernel patching feature, maybe reboots due to kernel updates get fewer.
<System-7> The Live CD works fine, why won't the install BOOT!
<datz> dtownhero: ok... guess I'll do that, thanks.
<System-7> anyone know what could cause it not to boot where the LiveCD will?
<StyleZed> has anyone experienced issues connecting to a pptp (windows server) vpn using ubuntu and gnome network manager?
<datz> dtownhero: oh, yea..there's no indication of wheather a reboot is needed, right?
<Billiard> System-7: did you install the boot loader?
<StyleZed> System-7 installed grub?
<System-7> yeah
<dtownhero> datz: not really, you should not have to if it's just a server you ssh into
<System-7> I get GRUB, but after GRUB it hangs
<mildred> I am looking for some assistance to find the gnome repository.  I just installed mythbuntu, it uses xfce as the desktop.  I want to install gnome but not all of the dependencies are available in the repository list.  What repository do I need to add to get all the depenedncies so that I can install gnome?  Can anone hlp m withthis?
<dtownhero> datz: I may restart my server once a month
<System-7> I'm not sure if it ignoring the noacpi command
<datz> dtownhero: it's probably been about that, expect for the mysterious restart that occured earlier today..which is part of the reason I want to update. :)
<StyleZed> mildred: www.gnomefiles.org - check there
<System-7> I need to turn off ACPI, but I can't tell if noacpi is actually working
<dtownhero> datz: would it hurt to reboot it?
<dtownhero> datz: are you knocking the local churches website offline?
<System-7> I just add it anywhere in the GRUB command right?
<dtownhero> datz: if not, do it. be brave.
<StyleZed> so... im taking it noone connects to a windows vpn using ubuntu then?
<carlosleon> Hi.
<StyleZed> :/
<dtownhero> StyleZed: I do
<datz> dtownhero: lol..nope, just checking, if there was indication of needed reboot, since ther isn't, goting to now
<StyleZed> dtownhero how did you config your vpn please mate?
<dtownhero> StyleZed: rather a juniper VPN
<dtownhero> StyleZed: have you tried ShrewSoft?
<StyleZed> no matter what i do in ubuntu connection fails...
<System-7> Does GRUB 2 use the same commands?
<StyleZed> no what is shrewsoft?
<vinpan> ok why cant i upload pictures to myspace or facebook?
<dtownhero> Free VPN Client - I use it to connect to work VPNs
<carlosleon> I've just installed Ubuntu Server but it seems like it doesn't have installed pppoeconf app for configuring such kind of connections.
<dtownhero> in your package manager
<StyleZed> oh ok i'll take a look at it.
<StyleZed> thanks
<dtownhero> !shrewsoft | StyleZed
<dtownhero> let's see if that works
<dtownhero> guess not
<StyleZed> nop
<StyleZed> heh
<StyleZed> no worries... im checking it out now
<marks256> i run the followning command on a client computer, but it will not work: rsync -aze ssh /home/dusty/pics/ dustyrsync@134.129.58.137::dustyrsync
<dtownhero> kk gl
<System-7> the stuff pictured here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options looks different from the GRUB I have
<marks256> but it works if i use a direct path instead of a module
<marks256> what would the problem be?
<vinpan> anyone know why i cant upload pics to myspace or facebook?
<marks256> here is the error i get
<marks256> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [sender]
<marks256> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(600) [sender=3.0.5]
<StyleZed> btw guys chrome beta is out for linux
<dtownhero> StyleZed: FYI it takes work with your net admins to get the correct settings
<fonebone> oh yay.. was able to recover the windows partition
<System-7> wth it worked i think
<StyleZed> dtownhero, ok
<System-7> Now I got a logo
<System-7> wtf did I do?
<rahduke> ok imagine you had a folder with 30 or so folders inside of it, each folder had 1 file in it and you needed to take every file from every folder and put them somewhere..... also assume you are lazy and dont want to move each file individually. How would you do that?
<System-7> damn I got it to work but I don't know how lol
<System-7> yay
<mildred> StyleZed: When I try to install gnome from the synaptic package manager, it informs me that I have missing dependencies.  That leads me to believe that I could resolve this problem if I had the proper repositories configured.  I am looking for the repos but I cant find them.
<System-7> hopefully I can do it again
<StyleZed> mildred the url i gave you should have the repositories
<aceror> System-7, looks the logs file
<rahduke> any idea....anyone?
<System-7> ugh, I forget I haven't used Ubuntu in a while, how do I config X to a custom resolution?
<Newbuntu2> having issues mounting an NTFS - I get "only root can mount ..."
<System-7> I used to know this
<StyleZed> rahduke mv -R /dir/*/* /dir/newlocation
<mildred> StyleZed: this web site is confusing me, can you help me narrow it down?
<aceror> rahduke, cp -R orig destin
<]pablo[> System-7:  you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aceror> or mv
<rahduke> aceror: so cp _r orig destin is a seperate command?
<XStatik> How do i set a service to run on boot through the term
<Billiard> XStatik: you can use update-rc.d
<System-7> thanks
<XStatik> Whats the init.d way to do
<XStatik> it
<aceror> rahduke, mv -R /folder/ORIGINAL/* /FOLDER/DESTINO
<Billiard> XStatik: i think that is
<XStatik> I want sc_serv to load on boot
<System-7> ]pablo[ I don't seem to have that file...
<System-7> Does 9.10 use something else?
<Billiard> XStatik: man update-rc.d
<Tiders> !francais
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rahduke> aceror: I'm getting an invalid option -R
<Billiard> System-7: there is no xorg.conf by default
<StyleZed> mildred,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<dassouki> all my javabased apps .. have lost their menus (file / edit ...)
<kunji> Hey everyone, I'm having problems that I believe are Samba related... I installed and uninstalled a bunch of samba and cups stuff and now I'm not really sure what is going on.  Originally I was trying to access a printer on a windows 7 machine over the network.  Now I can't get into smb:///MSHOME or WORKGROUP if those are even what they're supposed to be.  Also for adding printers there is no longer an smb option, I am running Ubunt
<Billiard> rahduke: mv doesnt have an option -R
<rahduke> thats prolly why im getting an invalid option
<rahduke> what is the -R operator do anyway?
<crabgrass> hi. i'm trying to dump one frame every 5 minutes of a movie with the following command: mplayer -vo jpeg -vf framestep=7500 -dumpstream -nosound "video.avi"
<crabgrass> my problem is that mplayer is playing the movie in real time (which is gonna take about an hour to complete) and adding -dumpstream doesn't work
<crabgrass> suggestions?
<Billiard> rahduke: copies directories recursively in the cp command
<aceror> rahduke, use mc
<aceror> rahduke, apt-get install mc
<aceror> then
<]pablo[> System-7: try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crabgrass> or cp && rm
<aceror> type mc
<]pablo[> System-7: if it doesn't work, you need to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf and specify the resolution modes you want
<rahduke> k whats mc?
<aceror> the best option to work in command line
<]pablo[> System-7: you can find tons of info about this in google "xorg resolution" or something
<vinpan> anyone have the same problem as i do with uploading pics to facebook or myspace?
<Billiard> aceror: why does he need mc?
<crabgrass> vinpan: what's the problem?
<System-7> thanks ]pablo[ , time to get crackin. Im so glad I finally got it to boot though :)
<hyperstream> hey guys, has anyone heard of an issue where if i plug in another monitor into my laptop and try to activate it just goes to, to black screens with a cursor that is functioning ?
<crabgrass> vinpan: for facebook, you need to click on "use the old uploader" near the bottom, or something like that
<aceror> Billiard, to make is life better
<hyperstream> !dualmonitor
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vinpan> when i try to upload pics they dont show
<rahduke> aceror: looks like my old cm64
<]pablo[> System-7: best of luck =)
<Newbuntu2> having issues mounting an NTFS - I get "only root can mount ..." - it used to work fine! Help!
<crabgrass> vinpan: try uploading them with a different browser, such as epiphany, and see if it still happens
<Billiard> Newbuntu2: how do you try to mount it?
<CountDeMonet> my sound randomly stopped working
<aceror> rahduke, yes
<Newbuntu2> clicking on the "places" icon
<rahduke> aceror: what is this going to let me do?  dont see any options that i think will help
<Newbuntu2> Billiard: clicking on the "places" icon
<Billiard> Newbuntu2: is there an fstab entry for the ntfs partition, if there is, try commenting it out
<tleuser> /rs irc.webmaster.com
<crabgrass> ...anyone?
<sphlanx2006> /join c++
<CountDeMonet> can someone help. my sound stopped working randomly. it was all just fine, no settings were changed and poof stopped working when i came back after leaving the system running for a few hours.
<sphlanx2006> wops
<aceror> rahduke, look at the top
<rahduke> aceror: i see, lol it actually is easier
<lordganesh> how to find path of command
<CountDeMonet> tried rebooting too, no help
<crabgrass> CountDeMonet: check to make sure system volume isn't muted
<CountDeMonet> crabgrass: its not
<phillipsm> lordganesh: locate <command> ?
<rahduke> aceror: ohhh mayb not
<Billiard> lordganesh: "which command"
<System-7> hmm the trackpad is really insensitive, even with mouse sensitivity all the way up
<aceror> rahduke, F5 to copy, F7 make folder, F8 Delete Folders
 * phillipsm wonders how many of these questions could be answered if people understood linux in general and not just ubuntu
<aceror> rahduke, F9 Moving arround menu
<Optimus55> hey is there a way to get ubuntu to make a sound when i press the volume keys?
<phillipsm> Optimus55: why would you want that? its annoying enough on phones....lol
<Newbuntu2> Billiard: thanks - that did the trick!
<System-7> like OS X lol?
<Billiard> Newbuntu2: np
<ssmy> i need some help setting up my new remote. i can't get it to do anything.
<vinpan> crabgrass: nope it didnt work......when i go to browse the i get the screen were to pic the photos but they dont show in the window
<crabgrass> vinpan: odd.
<crabgrass> so, uh... can anyone help me?
<mildred> I have tryied  www.gnomefiles.org and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672 Wwith no successful results.
<mildred>  I am looking for some assistance to find the gnome repository.  I just installed mythbuntu, it uses xfce as the desktop.  I want to install gnome but not all of the dependencies are available in the repository list.  What repository do I need to add to get all the depenedncies so that I can install gnome?  Can anone hlp m withthis? When I try to install gnome from the synaptic package manager, it informs me that I have missing
<mildred> [22:40] <mildred> dependencies.  That leads me to believe that I could resolve this problem if I had the proper repositories configured.  I am looking for the repos but I cant find them. I have tryied  www.gnomefiles.org and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672 Wwith no successful results.
<FloodBot4> mildred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crabgrass> i'm trying to dump one frame every 5 minutes of a movie with the following command: mplayer -vo jpeg -vf framestep=7500-nosound "video.avi"
<crabgrass> my problem is that mplayer is playing the movie in real time (which is gonna take about an hour to complete) and adding -dumpstream doesn't work
<crabgrass> suggestions?
<vinpan> ya my photos are there just when i try to upload them the window show no photos.....grrrr
<Billiard> crabgrass: could try mencoder or ffmpeg
<jtaji> mildred: you want the standard ubuntu desktop?
<crabgrass> Billiard: any help on syntax?
<mildred> jtaji: yes gnome
<jtaji> mildred: oh wow you are running breezy?
<lordganesh> what is command for openoffice powerpoint
<mildred> jtaji: no I am on xfc e
<vinpan> should i reinstall ubuntu?
<jtaji> mildred: did you install an old version of mythbuntu?
<sleepy_cat> is there a community for intel motherboards
<jtaji> mildred: oh sorry nevermind
<mildred> jtaji: I installed 9.10
<jtaji> mildred: yeah you should just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<kain_> hi all, does anyone know a solution for the boot problem "Gave up waiting for root device"?
<feuplive> khgfjhfg
<mildred> jtaji:  I will try that
<feuplive> good night NOOBS
<feuplive> NOOBS
<feuplive> NOOBS
<feuplive> WINDOWS FOR THE WIN
<FloodBot4> feuplive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CountDeMonet> can someone help. my sound stopped working randomly. it was all just fine, no settings were changed and poof stopped working when i came back after leaving the system running for a few hours. tried reboot, its not muted. running 9.10
<feuplive> hello?
<feuplive> windows?
<feuplive> what the heck is ubuntu btw?
<DNS777> heres no windows channel
<feuplive> a program?
<feuplive> a chat program?
<jtaji> feuplive: you suck at trolling
<DNS777> www.ubuntu.com
<feuplive> ermmm
<feuplive> i do
<DNS777> www.windows7sins.org
<phillipsm> jtaji: agreed
<feuplive> u got me now
<DNS777> visit this site
<feuplive> cant trolll anymore
<Fezzler> Can I install a new video driver in Nautlus?
<fonebone> think i see what i did wrong on the dual boot install...
<Billiard> crabgrass: ffmpeg -i video.avi -r xxxx images%05d.jpg        replace the xxx with 5 minutes in hertz, might work
<fonebone> forgot to set the ubuntu partition as primary
<XStatik> Is there a shoutcast channel on freenode
<fxfitz> Hello! I'm having trouble in Karmic... it seems like my control button is stuck down. I have to hold down CONTROL and click to normally left click
<fxfitz> Can anyone help?
<DerKlempner> fxfritz: Clean your keyboard?
<DNS777> heh yup sounds a bit like that
<INagge> Wts up ppl
<Anastasius> They're dishwashable.
<fxfitz> DerKlempner, It's not that sort of problem. It only happens in Karmic, not Windows or anything.
<hsmak> @DerKlempner nice solution
<INagge> Hey yall
<DerKlempner> fxfritz: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<fxfitz> DerKlempner, Ubuntu
<duryodhan_> hi! I need help .. my ubuntu refuses to boot
<DerKlempner> fxfritz: Go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Accessibility and check to see if sticky keys are enabled.
<Billiard> duryodhan_: refuses?
<DNS777> use power off button if you cant reboot ot shutdown
<DNS777> :p
<dassouki> all my javabased apps .. have lost their menus (file / edit ...)
<Anastasius> dassouki:  Wait for the next release.  It'll be fixed then.
<DNS777> ot=or
<fxfitz> DerKlempner, They are disabled.
<duryodhan_> Billiard: it just shows a blank screen
<duryodhan_> Billiard: I tried single user mode too .. that failed too
<hsmak> @dassouki give me an example of a jave-based app having this prob?
<DerKlempner> fxfritz: This may sound stupid, but I assume you've tried rebooting?
<fxfitz> DerKlempner, Yup. And restarting the X-session. :(
<DerKlempner> fxfritz: USB mouse and PS/2 keyboard?
<fxfitz> DerKlempner, Laptop.
<DerKlempner> fxfritz: Do you know what ACPI is? Is it enabled or disabled on bootup?
<DNS777> duryodhan_: can you open console with Alt+Ctl+F1 at the blank screen?
<fxfitz> DerKlempner, Hmm... I know it has something to do with power, but thats all I know. I have to check Bios right? :(
<duryodhan_> DNS777: no
<DerKlempner> fxfritz: No, it's a module.  You may need to disable it in GRUB, check this link for instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290554
<dassouki> Anastasius: what the hell ? When someoen is using something for work it should work or should be an update
<hsmak> dassouki give me an example of a jave-based app having this prob?
<hsmak> dassouki i faced this prob in openoffice some time ago
<mildred> jtaji: that worked, thanks!
<Anastasius> dassouki:  Sorry, Karmic isn't an LTS.  I'm sure all of that will be fixed with Lucid Lynx, though.
<jtaji> mildred: enjoy
<DNS777> duryodhan_: do you have an ubuntu cd, i think so... put this in your pc and reboot, choose in bios to reboot from cd. then choose after cd has booted this: Recover a broken system
<duryodhan_> DNS777: ok .. let me restart
<mrpwnage> skull what used as hellow doodey.. brings a new meaning to go fuck yoru self.
<Capt_Blackwood> what app will let me burn an ISO that is larger than 4gb to a dual-layer dvd, i have the hardware?
<mrpwnage> it's what happens
<kunji> bump
<elky> mrpwnage, enough of that.
<Jeruvy> !language | mrpwnage
<ubottu> mrpwnage: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * mrpwnage okay
<kunji> ?
<Pseudomocha> rofl
<Capt_Blackwood> what app will let me burn an ISO that is larger than 4gb to a dual-layer dvd, i have the hardware?
<mrpwnage> elky: how do I get to init 1 from boot?
<DerKlempner> Capt_Blackwood: Brasero and K3B both support that, I believe.
<elky> mrpwnage, why on earth would you want to?
<mrpwnage> elky, to be in control of my own OS/computer.
<Capt_Blackwood> now IS there a certain brand of Dual Layer DVD+Rs i need to get, or will just any do
<khole> you can extract iso and write it
<elky> mrpwnage, it's not something i recommend doing. we have sudo for the purposes of having the root user do things.
<mrpwnage> heh
<mrpwnage> i'd rather know
<jtaji> Capt_Blackwood: you can see what your drive manufacturer recommends
<DerKlempner> Capt_Blackwood: Are you sure you have a drive that will burn dual-layer discs?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know of any problems if I tried to install the BOINC version from Lucid on Karmic?
<Capt_Blackwood> DerKelpmner, i do have a drive that can burn Dual-Layer Discs
<mrpwnage> elky: ?
<mrpwnage> elky: do you know?
<Capt_Blackwood> but the software that came with it... Nero Essentails 7...is for windows
<elky> mrpwnage, i know, but i am not going to recommend it.
<DerKlempner> Capt_Blackwood: From everything I've ever read about burning dual-layer discs, there seems to be more people that have success with DVD+R than DVD-R, but there's success for both.  You may want to experiment with different types of discs.
<Jeruvy> Capt_Blackwood: I never had good luck with +R's I always use -R's
<mrpwnage> elky: fine, don't . how do you do it
<mrpwnage> ?
<mrpwnage> i don't give a dam whether you recommecd it
<Capt_Blackwood> That's the thing...the images i'm downloading are too big for standard DVD+R...
<System-7> man, it feels so good to be on Ubuntu again!
<Akhenaton> sudo apt-get remove mono-common libmono0
<System-7> I missed it
<Capt_Blackwood> My drive seems to have no problems with DVD+Rs or -Rs
<Akhenaton> stop the reptilians
<ssmy> lirc doesn't seem to recognize my remote, even though it is well-known to work wuite well. anyone have any experience with remotes?
<Akhenaton> opensuse's lizard, guess what? reptilian
<System-7> Plus a little tweaking to get rid of the nasty Karmic look and voila!
<Jeruvy> Capt_Blackwood: sorry I was talking about DL's, normal dvd's I've never had issues with either type.
<System-7> :)
<DerKlempner> Capt_Blackwood: I meant dual-layer +R and -R, not just single-layer.
<System-7> Seriously, the brown sucks
<devanjan> I have  ubuntu 9.10  in my laptop. After installing the latest updates, it is not booting up..
<ssmy> System-7: fortunately, nothing is making you keep it.
<System-7> Anyone have a copy of the old Hardy wallpaper sans the Heron?
<devanjan> I have an encrypted version of 9.10 installed
<Capt_Blackwood>   Features: CD-R, CD-RW, DVD, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+DL, DVDRAM
<FireCrotch> mrpwnage: A lot of essential stuff won't be running if you boot into init 1 - it's mainly meant for rescuing your system
<dassouki> hsmak: eclipse for example
<DerKlempner> Capt_Blackwood:  What disc burning program are you trying to use?
<feuplive> hi
<System-7> It was included with hardy
<Jeruvy> System-7: you should still be able to get it, check google images.
<Capt_Blackwood> I would perfer Nero
<System-7> I can only find the Heron one
<Nperil> im setting up ubuntu on my pc and have no net and need to get vlc, where can i find vlc for ubuntu?
<feuplive> anyore here skilled with the GTK+ library??
<Akhenaton> the reptilians removed vlc
<DerKlempner> Capt_Blackwood:  I dunno if Nero works well under wine, so try Brasero (or K3B if you're using Kubuntu).
<Billiard> feuplive: just ask your question
<System-7> You can use K3B under Ubuntu too
<DNS777> Nperil: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<feuplive> im just confused about the signals
<feuplive> makin callbacks :/
<DerKlempner> System-7:  I know, but I'm not trying to have him install another program just to try...
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me with the broadcom wireless fwcutter driver b43? I have a Dell Mini 10v and I am getting the same error as this when using karmic. http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-bugs/2009-08/msg03663.html
<Nperil> thanks dns777 ill give it a shot
<hsmak> dassouki: very strange! i remember facing such a prob with openoffice and the prob was the jre wasn't properly installed
<System-7> aw man, how I have missed being able to install things via a terminal
<feuplive> is there any programming channel btw?
<System-7> and it works like a charm on my macbook
<Akhenaton> feplive #ubuntu-reptilian
 * System-7 is so happy
<demonspork> feuplive, depends on what language, there is one for each it seams like
<feuplive> well C
<mrpwnage> i don't care the repercussions.  I'd like to know how to get to init 1 from boot.
<No_Existe> hi gringos
<lwb> hello everyone
<devanjan> hello, can anybody guide me how to recover from filesystem error? Yesterday< i installed fresh updates and after that my system is not booting up...
<FireCrotch> mrpwnage: in your inittab file, set the default runlevel to 1
<feuplive> so, is there any C channel?
<chris231989> hi
<lwb> Very glad to be here
<geirha> feuplive: ##c
<mrpwnage> FireCrotch: i want to do it on the boot line
<hsmak> dassouki: wt jvm version do u use? under wt Ubuntu release?
<lwb> where are you from?
<mrpwnage> FireCrotch: like init = 1
<feuplive> thx !!!!
<feuplive> cya
<FireCrotch> mrpwnage: the argument is "single"
<DerKlempner> mrpwnage: In GRUB?
<Akhenaton> mrpwnage: init reptilian
<mrpwnage> DerKlempner: yes
<mrpwnage> Akhenaton: thanks for not helping
<dassouki> hsmak: java version "1.6.0_0"
<dassouki> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.6.1) (6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1)
<mrpwnage> is he the local guy that does that often?
<dassouki> OpenJDK Server VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode)
<mrpwnage> DerKlempner: thanks for answering.
<DerKlempner> mrpwnage: Just add the runlevel number (in your case, 1) to the end of the "/boot..." line.
<Nperil> about the vlc is there a way to get a patch for the video player while im on windows and transfer it to my pc with ubuntu. i know it sounds stupid but its what i gotta deal with
<DerKlempner> mrpwnage:  See here for an example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271800
<Akhenaton> not while reptilians keep upgrading xorg
<elky> mrpwnage, judging by the lilo config you showed earlier, you're not even using ubuntu.
<DerKlempner> mrpwnage:  You're using LILO, not GRUB?
<Akhenaton> grub2
<mrpwnage> grub here
<elky> DerKlempner, he's using slackware.
<Akhenaton> cuase its gnu slash free
<Orion777> anyone know how to script stuff to close on startup?
<mrpwnage> i used lilo to show pawnsuace that she never had a chance.
<Satzo> Orion777, please elaborate
<DerKlempner> mrpwnage:  You can find an answer to that by Googling "change runlevel grub linux".
<Orion777> well I have apps that load on startup but then I don't need them open on the screen anymore
<DerKlempner> mrpwnage:  But the link I shared earlier has the answer.
<mrpwnage> DerKlempner: thx
<Orion777> when I close them they close to system tray icons which is where I need them
<DNS777> Nperil: ....hmm i dont know of atm. the only idea i have is to use maybe a virtual box put a linux in there and get it with apt from there heh
<Satzo> Orion777, a kill command in a script would do the trick
<xous> how would I downgrade a kernel on ubuntu?
<mrpwnage> lwait
<Orion777> so at the end of the autostart file I say kill appname?
<Satzo> Orion777, oh....
<Satzo> so you dont want the app closed, just the app minimized to the tray?
<mrpwnage> ty DerKlempner
<DerKlempner> mrpwnage: No worries.
<geirha> Nperil: You can use a package download script
<Orion777> yes, but when I click the x it does go to tray in little icons
<geirha> Nperil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<Orion777> so I'm trying to script it
<Orion777> in autostart file
<hsmak> dassouki: ok i suggest u remove the OpenJDK and install the sun-java-SDK and c wt happens
<Satzo> Orion777, if the app doesnt have the option in their preferences ive no idea :/
<Nperil> gheria ill see what comes of it thanks
<DNS777> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=78841&d=1216944151
<DNS777> nperil
<DNS777> this is one
<DNS777> ah
<DNS777> geirha was faster :D
<dassouki> hsmak: both are installed how can i enable one
<kunji> Hey everyone, I'm having problems that I believe are Samba related... I installed and uninstalled a bunch of samba and cups stuff and now I'm not really sure what is going on.  Originally I was trying to access a printer on a windows 7 machine over the network.  Now I can't get into smb:///MSHOME or WORKGROUP if those are even what they're supposed to be.  Also for adding printers there is no longer an smb option, I am running Ubunt
<ownlife> Hello!
<geirha> dassouki: update-java-alternatives --list   then  sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun    or whichever you want as default
<Capt_Blackwood> next question: Does DVD+R DL = DVD+DL ?
<hsmak> dassouki: then u have to play with $JAVA_HOME variable
<DerKlempner> Capt_Blackwood: Yep.
<Capt_Blackwood> DerKlempner, are you sure? I don't want to make any mistakes :D
<hsmak> dassouki: just remove the OpenJDK and install the Sun-Java-JDK
<Nperil> DNS777 ill check it out 2
<steven__> hey
<hsmak> dassouki: read this about them both: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766554
<dassouki> hsmak: and geirha thanks
<Alan502_> Hey :) i have already configured my 3g modem correctly on kubuntu's network manager but i cannot select it. I click and click on it but i cannot get kubuntu to connect to it. What could it be?
<hsmak> dassouki: welcome
<Bullma99> Hello
<hsmak> dassouki: tell us wt will happen with u after u fix that
<Phuzion96> Hello trying to get help installing flash player for 8.10... after downloading the app from adobe I #sudo dpkg -i install(file name) and I get error cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<Fohn> I have a new monitor whose resolution is 1920x1080, as opposed to my old one's res of 1024x768 or whatever. The GDM login screen displays everything at the new monitor's resolution that I have put into xorg.conf, however once I log in my resolution reverts to its previous settings and I have to manually change it using either amdcccle or xrandr. Neither of these changes remain persistent. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<ownlife> I've got a question that isn't easy to narrow in a google search! Anyone care to help answer what couuld be a very simple question?
<Fohn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ownlife> Okay!
<Bullma99> Help...BIOS recognizes DVD drive, but Ubuntu 9.10 does not seem to mount it - scd2 does not exist
<Bullma99> mount: special device /dev/scd2 does not exist
<Akhenaton> Bullma99 - did you try boot options --rep /til/ians
<ownlife> I want to install ubuntu on my laptop, but I'm concerned about the drivers. Is there a way to run ubuntu from a thumb drive and extract the drivers using amazing ubuntu software?
<genii> Bullma99: If it's the 3rd CD/DVD then scd2 would be the designation. If it's the first, use scd0, if the second, try scd1
<Satzo> ownlife, try a live distro
<Phuzion96> Hello trying to get help installing flash player for 8.10... after downloading the app from adobe I #sudo dpkg -i install(file name) and I get error cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<genii> Akhenaton: You're being disruptive and annoying users again. If it persists you will be booted. Please take note.
<crankharder> the Xen wiki suggests installing it by apt -- how does taht work though?  does it somehow blow away the existing OS in order to install the hypervisor?
<geirha> ownlife: Put the ubuntu iso on a thumb drive, boot it, then run System -> Administration -> System testing. It will test all hardware.
<DerKlempner> ownlife:  Listen to Satzo, he speaks the truth.
<Bullma99> 1rst cd-rw, 2nd DVD-rw.
<Satzo> Phuzion96, the laziest way ive gotten flash to install: goto youtube, click on a video. it will point you to adobe website, follow directions
<Phuzion96> Satzo I was on adobe.... it wasn't very helpful
<geirha> !usb > ownlife
<ubottu> ownlife, please see my private message
<Satzo> Phuzion96, did you download the .deb file?
<Sierradump> How do I find a USB drive from the terminal?
<Sierradump> I have some files I need to copy to my home folder from USB drive.
<ownlife> Thanks for the help
<Phuzion96> Satzo yes I did... and I ran the prompts as it told me
<Flannel> Sierradump: Check in /media/
<genii> Sierradump: sudo fdisk -l    will tell you what drives are attached
<Sierradump> I looked in /media but all I see is cdrom and cdrom0
<Sierradump> running fdisk -l
<Akhenaton> genii - you're just saying that because im black
<Bullma99> Disk utility Palimpsest shows CD drive- no medial detected and Pioneer DVD-RW same..no media detected
<Satzo> Phuzion96, and it installed correct?  after that, close your browser and try a flash site(youtube)
<Sierradump> thanks.
<Satzo> if that fails, logout and log back in
<b0nn> hrm, Im having an upgrade issue, it started out with a refusal to complete due to dependency issues, so I rebooted, and now I cannot mount anything. What do I do?
<Sierradump> ?
<Phuzion96> Satzo done all that already :-) that's why I'm back here haha
<Sierradump> fdisk -l didn't show anything?
<Satzo> Phuzion96, sec....
<Sierradump> genii: that is an "L" correct?
<genii> Akhenaton: Hard to tell on the internet.
<legend2440> Sierradump: try  sudo fdisk -l
<DerKlempner> Sierradump: Try "sudo fdisk -l".
<genii> Sierradump: Yes, lowercase L
<Satzo> Phuzion96, version test:    http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<Sierradump> right lowercase.  okay trying again... thanks.
<anandrm> hi i m try to load the awesome window manger
<anandrm> have anyone tried the awesome window manager on Ubuntu 9.04
<Sierradump> fdisk -l shows me "sdb1, sdb2, sdb3, and sdb4"  what exactly does that mean?  The system has 4 drives? or 4 partitions?
<Alan502_> Hey :) i have already configured my 3g modem correctly on kubuntu's network manager but i cannot select it. I click and click on it but i cannot get kubuntu to connect to it. What could it be?
<geirha> Sierradump: sdb is a drive, sdb<number> is a partition on that drive
<DerKlempner> Sierradump: That means that your second hard disk has four partitions.
<bokchoi> hi, i'm wondering why i would get an error binding to port 113? says addr already in use?
<Sierradump> weird?  I only have 1 physical drive (hardrive) and a cdrom and usb stick.
<Sierradump> Is there a "lspci" command to find the USB drive?
<Satzo> Sierradump, lsubs
<b0nn> lsusb
<Sierradump> *lspci TYPE command.
<Satzo> lsusb
<DerKlempner> Sierradump: It's "lsusb".
<Sierradump> ahhh. sweet.
<Sierradump> thanks.
<Phuzion96> Satzo I have no way of deciphering exactly what that did... but by the looks of it something doesn't seem to be right w/ this
<dassouki> hsmak: http://pastie.org/734945
<dassouki> geirha: /\
<Phuzion96> satzo however I know something isn't right cause anywhere flash is required I just get the play triangle
<Satzo> Phuzion96, you running firefox?
<bokchoi> is there an ident daemon that runs automatically? or, if i enabled one in synaptic would it have started next reboot? cause i was hunting for one a while back and might have done that...
<geirha> dassouki: update-alternatives --config java and update-java-alternatives are not the same
<b0nn> is anyone capapble of helping with an upgrade issue?
<Sierradump> ok.  lsusb found the device? But how do I access it :(  Is it safe to assume that if I have an sdb1-4 that I probably have an sda?
<Phuzion96> Satzo yes
<Satzo> Phuzion96, try and either create a new firefox profile, or rename your old one and let firefox create a new one.  try the flash install as i suggested earlier
<Satzo> this will cross-test if your firefox profile is fuggered..
<bokchoi> ok actually i just checked synaptic and ident2 is the only daemon i have installed. when i try to run it, it says port already in use. can anyone help?
<Sierradump> how do I browse "sdb1" etc...
<geirha> dassouki: the former will only set a symlink for the java binary. The latter will set symlinks for everything related to that java-version. Like javac, java plugin etc
<Sierradump> cd /sdb1 didn't work?
<Satzo> Sierradump, /dev/sdb1
<Sierradump> ahh /dev/ first.  Thanks.
<jtaji> Sierradump: it has to be mounted first, type mount to see if it's already mounted somewhere
 * Satzo never accesses USB drives that way... Satzo is guessing.
<Phuzion96> Satzo create a new firefox profile?  I'm still a bit of a newb to Linux
<geirha> Sierradump: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; cd /mnt; ls
<Satzo> Phuzion96, ...sec
<geirha> Sierradump: sudo umount /mnt    when you're done
<Satzo> Phuzion96, you can do this in windows or mac too..   ---->  http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing+profiles
<bokchoi> how do i see what is running on port 113?
<Orion777> is there a command line option to close something(not kill though)
<Sierradump> Got it!  Thanks to all  for your help.
<DerKlempner> bokchoi: Port 113 is used for ident services.
<Sierradump> weird that my USB stick has 4 partitions?
<dassouki> geirha: I'm still confused
<xtjacob> just a random question, I have an old computer and when ever I try to install ubuntu on it, I get a grub error saying something like cannot find UUID xxxxx... I've installed other versions of linux perfectly. I read on the ubuntu forums that this might be the hard drive. So could it be my hard drive, or just bad luck on my partitioning?
<bokchoi> DerKlempner: i know this. but im trying to run an ident daemon called ident2 and it says the port is already in use. i've tried 'ps aux | grep ident' and nothing shows up. how can i find out what's running and using that port?
<geirha> Sierradump: One usually only has one, but it's quite possible to have more partitions. Are you sure sdb is your thumb drive? Check the size of /dev/sdb in "sudo fdisk -l" output
<anandrm> hi can someone help me in configuring Awesome WM
<geirha> dassouki: About what?
<anandrm> Awesome Window Manager
<ZykoticK9> anandrm, are you talking about "AWN" Avant Window Navigator?
<Bullma99> still cannot figure why 9.10 cannot mount dvd-drive. fstab shows /dev/scd2       /media/cdrom3
<DerKlempner> bokchoi: To be honest, i don't know the name of Ubuntu's ident server, have you tried Googling it?
<anandrm> no - Its called Awesome window Manager
<bokchoi> DerKlempner: no, good idea though
<anandrm> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<dassouki> geirha: although i set sunjava to be default it's set as manual but openjdk is set to auto
<geirha> bokchoi: sudo netstat -nlp | grep :113
<bokchoi> geirha: it says inetd.
<geirha> dassouki: Did you use update-java-alternatives or update-alternatives?
<prem_> hi ..i created a lenny usb install image using unetbootin..but the installtion step fails with "cannot mount cdrom"
<geirha> bokchoi: Then it's already running ...
<DerKlempner> bokchoi: There's your answer.
<prem_> i used the lenny iso image
<bokchoi> thank you both. i will see about configging inetd.
<prem_> will unetboot in works with debian isos?
<hsmak> dassouki: did it work with u?
<prem_> hello..
<xtjacob> just a random question, I have an old computer and when ever I try to install ubuntu on it, I get a grub error saying something like cannot find UUID xxxxx... I've installed other versions of linux perfectly. I read on the ubuntu forums that this might be the hard drive. So could it be my hard drive, or just bad luck on my partitioning?
<dassouki> geirha: i just did update-alternatives
<DerKlempner> prem_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<khensthoth> prem_: Presumably so. It does list it in the website.
<dassouki> hsmak: no i think it's gonna go through trial and error
<geirha> dassouki: Then try with update-java-alternatives
<centHOGG> xtjacob: which ubuntu
<xtjacob> 9.10
<zerq> anyone else getting visual C errors from wow in WINE after updating to 3.3? :/
<xtjacob> tried with xubuntu 9.10 RC too
<centHOGG> xtjacob: tried an earlier version?
<zerq> looks like it's not just a WINE issue from the wow forums..
<centHOGG> LTS
<xtjacob> i used to have 9.04
<Orion777> anyone know how to minimize something on startup?
<XStatik> Is that a main directory that stores library files in ubuntu
<hsmak> dassouki: as I said try to remove all jdks and stick with the sun-jdk
<dassouki> sudo update-java-alternatives --list java
<dassouki> update-java-alternatives: directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java
<dassouki> hsmak: i'll resort to that i think in if i can't do the setting
<dassouki> i like having hte options
<geirha> dassouki: update-java-alternatives --list     nothing more
<arthurjohnson> On Karmic. I removed that applet that shows Evolution / Empathy / something else.  Can't seem to re-add it to the panel.  What is that?
<geirha> dassouki: Then, sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<khensthoth> arthurjohnson: Indicator applet
<Orion777> how compatible is Wine at this point?
<hsmak> dassouki: OK then! try ur best and let removing them the last option
<arthurjohnson> khensthoth: Your awesome! Thanks
<Kiongku> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on my old compaq laptop.. normally ethernet works out of the box.. but right now its not working.. seems it cannot acquire an ip address. Anyone knows this issue?
<dassouki> geirha: so from the http://pastie.org/734945 output, I think i need to rinstall sun java
<agusj> is there any tutorial how to use ubuntu with pc station?
<geirha> dassouki: what packages do you have installed? aptitude search sun-java
<xtjacob> is there anyway to do a clean install of 9.10 without grub 2?
<centHOGG> lilo
<geirha> dassouki: I believe it's just because you don't have the jdk installed, so it can't find an alternative for javac etc for that version of java. Those messages should be safe to ignore. Try and see if the java-apps work now
<Alan502> I have already configured my mobile broadband conection on knetworkmanager. I can even see it on the avaible networks list but when i click it nothing happens, i click it and click it again but nothing happens, it doesnt even try to connect. Would you help me please?
<DerKlempner> Kiongku: Go to a terminal and type "ifconfig eth0" and see if it shows the adapter settings.
<dassouki> geirha: http://pastie.org/734945
<Satzo> Alan502, check out wicd
<Alan502> Satzo, does wicd support mobile 3g connections?
<Kiongku> DerKlempner: yes it does
<Satzo> Alan502, yep if i recall correctly
<Satzo> google wicd and check their docs
<dassouki> geirha: negative
<Alan502> Satzo, do you know how can i know if my drivers are correctly installed?
<DerKlempner> Kiongku: And your computer is connected to a router/hub or directly to a modem?
<Satzo> Alan502, i dont have 3g, hence no experience :/
<geirha> dassouki: Hm. Do you have a java app I can try?
<b0nn> hmm this effing upgrade
<Kiongku> DerKlempner: router/modem combo
<b0nn> does any f*ker know anything
<Alan502> Satzo, ok then thanks :-)
<DerKlempner> Kiongku: Double-check your router to make sure DHCP is enabled and it's issuing addresses.
<b0nn> I cant even boot the effing thing now
<Kiongku> DerKlempner: I have other comps on LAN and it works flawless..
<dassouki> geirha: eclipse .. pidgin
<mattgyver> hi, when i mount a samba share with mount -t cifs, it is mounting with a different users username and group, can anyone help?
<DerKlempner> mattgyver: the files or the folder you're mounting it into?
<mattgyver> DerKlempner, both, the folders, and all files within the share
<DerKlempner> mattgyver: Use the "-o users" option
<mattgyver> DerKlempner, its really odd because its not the username/password supplied with the command, and its not the owner and group on the file server
<mattgyver> DerKlempner, that is what i have been using
<DerKlempner> mattgyver: Then try "-o uid=xxxx" where "xxxx" is your user ID.
<funkiwan> webcam question: i can see an entry for my webcam using 'lsusb' (appears as "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000") but no /dev/video* entry is created. what could cause this?
<CptHowdy> hello all
<DerKlempner> mattgyver: My mistake, the "users" option is for who can mount/unmount the filesystem, not the user who the files will belong to.
<CptHowdy> where can i get ati x1050 drivers???
<geirha> dassouki: I'll install openjdk and eclipse and see if I can replicate
<mcpy> CptHowdy at ati home page
<CptHowdy> they dont work for karmic
<lostinspace_46> How does one create a  filename.pc file?
<centHOGG> yup
<mcpy> what about karmic wiki
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: "touch filename.pc"
<CptHowdy> i got em and bs'd my way thru execution and ended up choosing source as version
<geirha> dassouki: Hm. I set openjdk as default, and eclipse appear to be working fine
<CptHowdy> it built. . . but i dont know what to do next lol. . . . im really new at this
<dassouki> geirha: eclipse works fine just the menu apps don't work
<scottyg> there is a transparent square on my desk top!!! how do i get rid of it?
<dassouki> i mean theFile menu doesn't work
<b0nn> when I try to boot I am stuck at waiting for uuid<foo> for each partition, no matter which kernel I boot
<mcpy> CptHowdy try ./executable
<b0nn> any ideas?
<scottyg>  there is a transparent square on my desk top!!! how do i get rid of it?
<geirha> dassouki: Like file -> new -> java project ?  works here ...
<centHOGG> logout then login
<XStatik> Can someone who runs a shoutcast server pm me
<scottyg>  there is a transparent square on my desk top!!! how do i get rid of it?
<lostinspace_46> DerKlempner,  may have misspoke.  I need it made with info in it..like made from <cmake> or whatever creates them.
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1.dsc
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<geirha> dassouki: Is it eclipse from the repositories, or have you downloaded a separate version btw?
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593.orig.tar.gz
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593.orig.tar.gz i extracted and unsure whats next
<yangke> dk
<phillipsm> scottyg: !repeat
<mcpy> CptHowdy type cd into directory then compile
<xtjacob> geirha: should be
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: Dunno what program it's used by, so you'd have to give more info.
<geirha> xtjacob: ?
<CptHowdy> i dont know the syntax to compile
<xtjacob> geirha: Eclipse should be in the repos
<mcpy> ./configure
<mcpy> CptHowdy
<geirha> xtjacob: It is, yes.
<mcpy> CptHowdy ./configure; make; make install
<JavaAtom> I am having trouble getting wpa_supplicant to run in the background due to some service putting it in dbus mode. Is there a way to make it so I run it as a background process manually?
<mcpy> that is the most popular syntax tray it
<lostinspace_46>  configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 sqlite3 >= 3.0) were not met:  pkg-config retrieves information about packages from  special  metadata files. These files are named after the package, with the extension .pc.
<dassouki> geirha: but it's the same issue with pidgin and an app called tux guitar
<lostinspace_46> DerKlempner,  configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 sqlite3 >= 3.0) were not met:
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: What *program*?
<lostinspace_46> gfa-0.4.1
<CptHowdy> -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<zcat[1]> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mcpy> CptHowdy you have to be root
<Sierradump> Arrrgghhh!   I'm trying to install these .deb files I need for my video card, but it is complaining about dependencies.  I am using the "dpkg -i package-name.deb" command.  Is there a option I can add to tell dpkg to get the dependencies???
<CptHowdy> clyde-studio:/usr/local/src$ ls
<CptHowdy> arch etc lib usr x740_64a
<CptHowdy> description-pak fglrx-installer_8.593.orig.tar.gz opt x740
<Hilikus> ve
<lostinspace_46> DerKlempner,  From the terminal  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<lostinspace_46> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: Looks like you need to make sure you have gtk+-2.0 v2.6.0 (or higher) and sqlite3 v3.0 (or higher) installed first.
<zcat[1]> CptHowdy:  tar xzf *.tat.gz
<zcat[1]> CptHowdy:  tar xzf *.tar.gz
<lostinspace_46> DerKlempner, I do
<CptHowdy> i did that already
<geirha> dassouki: Unable to reproduce with tuxguitar as well. Hm.
<CptHowdy> tar -xzvf
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: Try updating them with "sudo apt-get upgrade" first.
<zcat[1]> hmm...
<CptHowdy> i jus listed the structure
<CptHowdy> clyde-studio:/usr/local/src$ ls
<CptHowdy> arch etc lib usr x740_64a
<CptHowdy> description-pak fglrx-installer_8.593.orig.tar.gz opt x740
<lostinspace_46> DerKlempner, I just think gfa-0.4.1 is looking in the wrong place.  Would I need to update a brqand new install?
<CptHowdy> the .gz already unzipped
<zcat[1]> ls arch ?
<geirha> lostinspace_46: You need the respective -dev packages for the dependancies. For gtk, libgtk2.0-dev
<CptHowdy> x86 x86_64
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: Well, you can do a search for the dependencies, then add the path to them as an option when you configure.
<zcat[1]> CptHowdy:  ok, cd into arch/whatever (are you running 32 or 64bit?) perhaps?
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: But no need to do a new install.
<CptHowdy> dio:/usr/local/src/arch/x86_64$ ls
<CptHowdy> lib usr
<Ongacska> Sziasztok dicsoseges testvereim
<Ongacska> Hozsanna nektek
<Ongacska> Allah kegyeltje koszont titeket:D
<colordrops> Hi All, is there any package that will set up Ubuntu as a wirless access point, for instance to share a wired or 3G connection?
<colordrops> I've wired up a bunch of scripts
<lostinspace_46> DerKlempner, And therin lies the rub, I don't have the .pc files for to use the path option with.
<geirha> !inetsharing | colordrops
<ubottu> colordrops: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<b0nn> colordrops: no, but it's easy enough to do
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: Do some more research on the install and files needed.  There may be a kludge you can use without having to reinstall.
<b0nn> colordrops: change the mode to ad-hoc, then do as the bot suggests
<lostinspace_46> DerKlempner, I meant I have a brand new install of karmic
<CptHowdy> dio:/usr/local/src/arch/x86_64$ ls
<CptHowdy> lib usr
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: But without knowing what program you're trying to compile I can't tell you anything more.
<JavaAtom> Any suggestions for getting wpa_supplicant to run only when I tell it to?
<Coded1> what should I install if I want to compile from source?
<b0nn> JavaAtom: Ive never used wpa_supplicant, what does it offer ytou?
<geirha> Coded1: Depends on what you want to compile
<lostinspace_46> DerKlempner,  I is a address book  gfa-0.4.1
<Coded1> want to compile some iphone sources to connect via usb
<colordrops> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<JavaAtom> b0nn: It's what controls wifi WPA/WPA2 authentication. It's built in and currenlty responds to the DBUS interface, but I'm trying to set it up so I can actually control my wifi from the command line.
<hsmak> dassouki: did u say that u have this prob with pidgin too?
<colordrops> great, thanks for the tips all
<dassouki> hsmak: ya
<Coded1> JavaAtom, look into wpacli
<centHOGG> don't eat the yellow snow
<hsmak> dassouki: i.e. not only java-based app
<CptHowdy> dir structure is. . . /arch/x86_64/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod
<DerKlempner> lostinspace_46: See my private message I sent to you.
<JavaAtom> Coded1: I've attempted to use wpa_cli, but every time I try, it says that it cannot connect to wpa_supplicant.
<hsmak> dassouki: have upgraded ur Ubuntu recently?
<Coded1> JavaAtom, is wpa_supplicant set to run at startup?  / is it running as daemon?
<JavaAtom> Coded1: apparently, it's running as a daemon with the '-u -s' options, which prevent me from running it like I should.
<Coded1> JavaAtom, what part of it do you want to control?
<JavaAtom> Coded1: I want to be able to run it with my config file I've set up.
<b0nn> JavaAtom: is it in /etc/init.d/?
<JavaAtom> Otherwise, I have no idea how to connect to my WPA2 wifi here at home.
<hsmak> dassouki: if u have just upgraded ur Ubuntu then I may know the prob! cuz i faced exactly the same  prob!
<duper> Is there a way to share a split screen between two console users? so they can see what commands each other are typing?
<Coded1> JavaAtom, it should read out of your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf by default, you can install a program "services" to add or remove that kind of stuff
<dassouki> hsmak: ya i just upgraded couple of weeks ago
<JavaAtom> Coded1: right, but when I looked at that location, wpa_supplicant.conf was empty, despite being connected to the wifi...
<hsmak> dassouki: OK I got u the sol ;) jus a sec
<dassouki> hsmak: thanks :D
<geirha> duper: screen should have the ability to do that, but I've never done it so you'll have to google for a guide.
<Coded1> JavaAtom, you might have to remove network manager to get it out of the way first
<JavaAtom> Coded1: rather, ther wasn't a wpa_supplicant.conf - there was an entire folder with ifupdown.sh, etc.
<JavaAtom> Coded1: I just removed everything related to Gnome.
<khensthoth> lostinspace_46: Maybe you could download this .deb instead of compiling from source
<hsmak> dassouki: System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Interfaces --> check the box "Show icons in menues"
<Coded1> JavaAtom, you have to make your own it doesn't show up automatically
<hsmak> dassouki: don't tell me it hasn'e been fixed :)
<Ongacska> Hozsanna britha'z
<dassouki> hsmak: it's already checked but toolbar is set to icons only
<bluejeans> blue_boy: poke poke
<JavaAtom> Coded1: I get that -- here might be a better question: is there a way to have a stripped-down ubuntu installed? One without KDE/Gnome, but still have a "desktop" configuration?
<JavaAtom> Coded1: Or do I need to switch over to server?
<Coded1> JavaAtom, install debian ;)
<blue_boy> bluejeans: poke yourself
<JavaAtom> Coded1: really?
<jtaji> JavaAtom: there's xubuntu which uses XFCE
<Coded1> JavaAtom, Debian will give you all the options to select exactly what you want
<hsmak> dassouki: no that's really strange. cuz whn I upgraded my system it was unchecked then I checked the box. mine is "Texts beside items"
<JavaAtom> jtaji && Coded1: I like the collection of packages for ubuntu - can they still be used on Debian (or has it been the other way around?)
<snow_ru> how to know details about my ethernet card ?
<hsmak> dassouki: was everything fine before upgrading?
<Coded1> JavaAtom, shouldnt be a problem since they both use apt
<SandGorgon> how do I add skype repo to Ubuntu AMD64. I am aware that it is only available as a 32-bit binary (and I have all ia32 libs installed.. the tar.gz version works fine), but can I not use synaptic for it
<dassouki> hsmak: yes to the best of my knowledge
<PratikAnand> hi...I'm installing chrome on virtual box, I've 1 GB of RAM, how much space do i need to allocate for virtual machine?
<CptHowdy> sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/source is the first command i ran
<Coded1> JavaAtom, Ubuntu is just a preconfiged debian distro
<blue_boy> JavaAtom: debian has everything that ubuntu does and more... ubuntu is just spinoff of debia
<dassouki> PratikAnand: #vbox
<khensthoth> snow_ru: ifconfig?
<JavaAtom> blue_boy & Coded1: Understood -- ubuntu just has its own repositories.'
<blue_boy> JavaAtom: as does debian
<snow_ru> khensthoth, I want to know its' maximum bandwidth !
<snow_ru> I meant hardware property
<Coded1> JavaAtom, ubuntu just has more repos but u can use any apt repo you want
<JavaAtom> blue_boy: understood. I'll make the jump to debian then. Here's hoping they have DVD install media...
<dn4> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Coded1> JavaAtom, debian is mostly internet install based
<ZykoticK9> SandGorgon, the medibuntu repository has Skype
<dn4> 00:39 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flxer
<Coded1> so its about 150mb
<CptHowdy> then i get this
<JavaAtom> Coded1: Even better. Thank you much!
<CptHowdy> ls
<CptHowdy> ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1.dsc
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<CptHowdy> fglrx-installer_8.593.orig.tar.gz
<FloodBot4> CptHowdy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SandGorgon> ZykoticK9, does it work on AMD64 and does it include the newer 2.1 version ?
<rumpsy> Every each file in my system turned to executable!! how to cancel all at once
<dn4> anyone here use flxer?
<ZykoticK9> SandGorgon, it works on AMD64 yes - not sure about what version they have
<khensthoth> snow_ru: lspci (or see if "lspci | grep Ethernet" works), what Ethernet card does it say it is?
<rumpsy> Every each file in my system turned to executable!! how to cancel all at once
<Coded1> rumpsy, lol do u still have the install disk?
<ZykoticK9> SandGorgon, 2.1.0.47-0medibuntu2
<rumpsy> no
<SandGorgon> ZykoticK9, that should do... thanks!
<Coded1> rumpsy, would be a good idea to download it again ;)
<rumpsy> What to download?
<rumpsy> is there any option to remove those, chmod +x to all
<Coded1> rumpsy, thats a dangerous road
<daredevilthere> Hey why does firefox become slow whn i browse for a while. v slow scrolling and v slow?
<lasindi> Hi all, I'm trying to triple boot Ubuntu 9.10, Windows Vista and XP. I have them all installed, and Vista is detected fine, but not XP. My XP partition is on /dev/sda5, and I added this to my /etc/grub.d/40_custom: http://pastebin.com/m4a3130af When I try to boot XP, I just get a blank screen with a cursor at the top left cornerAny ideas?
<rumpsy> Each and everyfile in my system turned to executable.. i don't know how it happened..
<S_A> Hi! I am using 9.10. the screen resolution in my system is showing only 800x600 and 640x480. xrandr is also showing only these 2 resolutions. can anyone tell me how can make it 1280x1024
<S_A> ??
<rumpsy> Any solution rather than new installation?
<ZykoticK9> rumpsy, did you happen to copy your system to a FAT or NTFS partition?
<dn4> !chrome
<Coded1> rumpsy, everything as an executable should'nt kill the system but its not great
<rumpsy> no yesterday madly i did, chown -hR user /
<dn4> :-/ http://www.flxer.net/software/faq.php#
<dn4> can anyone get this to open up correctly in a browser http://www.flxer.net/warehouse/_flxer/
<Flannel> rumpsy: You certainly shouldn't have done that.
<Gabs> Howdy. Got a question - is it possible to install ubuntu onto a blank SSD via a network boot? My LiveUSB has been an epic fail
<Flannel> rumpsy: There's no easy solution other than reinstallation, no.
<rumpsy> Still there is no restore option like windows, if then i can restore my previous condition..
<Flannel> rumpsy: You can however move /home to a separate partiton, so you won't lose your personal files/settings/etc, just have to reinstall the packages
<rumpsy> Flannel: okay, as your wish i do..
<Flannel> rumpsy: Not currently, no. And to be honest, I've never once had those windows restore things work successfully :)
<rumpsy> Flannel: ya sometimes for me to..
<rumpsy> Flannel: ya sometimes for me too.. :D
<ZykoticK9> rumpsy, if only ZFS was ported to Linux right now - that WOULD have a restore solution for you
<rumpsy> okay i start my new installation.
<System-7> Does anyone else get this weird mouse lag every now and then in Karmic?
<System-7> A suspend/restart seems to kill it
<System-7> then it comes back later
<rumpsy> oh
<htsb> haloooooo
<Gabs> Anyone have an idea on network boots?
<dn4> where is the chrome in apt-get?
<htsb> who anyone can configure camfrog on ubuntu
<xtjacob> it's called chromium
<xtjacob> i think you have to add a repo
<System-7> im getting it now
<eddym> i need to mirror my drive what linux prg should iuse
<htsb> can u all help me
<ZykoticK9> dn4, chromium is a game - chromium-browser is the web browser
<Coded1> Gabs, network boots?
<Coded1> Gabs, you mean install to a machine over the network?
<dn4> chrome!
<Gabs> coded1: yeah. I can't get the LiveUSB to boot and install so I'm need some other method.
<ZykoticK9> dn4, if you want Google Chrome they have released BETA debs
<dn4> ZykoticK9: i'm gonna check out that chromium game sweet
<Coded1> Gabs, for the usb method you might have to make a change in the BIOS
<Gabs> Coded1: I installed a blank SSD into my netbook and I need to get an OS onto it. I want Ubuntu 9.10
<Gabs> Coded1: I know that.
<dn4> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb  <-- liket his
<Gabs> BIOS is already properly configured
<Coded1> Gabs, you can try using tftp
<relic420> how do i install the xvid Codedc on ubuntu?
<System-7> wait, how much memory can 32-bit Ubuntu read?
<Coded1> but you have to use a wired ethernet connection not wireless
<ZykoticK9> System-7, 3.2G
<Gabs> Coded1: well my netbook is trying to use DHCP
<sleepy_cat> I was suggested my someone to go in for a G31 motherboard.. is there a community where i can discuss all this
<Gabs> I know that too
<Gabs> my netbook is wired in
<dn4> sudo apt-get install chromium
<System-7> Hmm, it's reading 2.7 of my 4
<daredevilthere> How to find which codec is used in video ?
<sleepy_cat> #join #just-shoot-me
<losha> sleepy_cat: maybe #hardware ?
<System-7> maybe I should go 64 bit... though I'm weary of driver issues
<sleepy_cat> ok thanks
<Gabs> I wish I could boot from an SD-card ...
<losha> daredevilthere: mplayer -identify might do it...
<System-7> The instructions for tweaks to my specific comp don't specify 32 or 64 bit
<ulq> Anyone encountering issues after the most recent upgrade with Nvidia cards and grub/2.6.31-16 ?
<daredevilthere> losha:  wait il check
<Coded1> Gabs, this looks cool https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDShareThisCD
<System-7> I have nvidia, i don't know if it's the latest though
<Gabs> Coded1: I did mention this is a netbook right?
<losha> System-7: you can probably look the model number up and find out. It depends on the cpu...
<Gabs> No CD-ROM
<Coded1> Gabs, the neat thing is you can just download any image on one machine and any other computer will pick it up
<dn4> what is System-7?
<ulq> I cannot fathom for the life of me why after I upgrade Ubuntu, reboot my system, it breaks.
<dn4> !System-7
<System-7> It's a 5,2 Macbook
<Gabs> Coded1: will it work if my other machines are windows?
<Coded1> Gabs, u need a computer to have the install files connected to the same network as your netbook
<dassouki> hsmak: any other ideas ?
<eddym> hey guys need to mirror my internal drive what linux sw should i download?
<guyvdb_> Hi, what channel is best to ask about building a new kernel in ubuntu?
<System-7> also, any ideas on this weird mouse lag?
<arghh2d2> what is dn4?
<arghh2d2> !dn4
<relic420> wow its dead lol
<Coded1> Gabs, what utility did you use to make your bootable usb drive?
<losha> !backup | eddym (see if any of this helps)
<ubottu> eddym (see if any of this helps): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gabs> coded1 - I've used both unetbootin and Live USB creator
<System-7> wait are you looking up my nickname? It's representative of Mac OS 7, a.k.a. System 7
<losha> Gabs: can't you use unetbootin to do a cd-less install onto the ssd?
<System-7> anyway, the mouse lag is back
<Coded1> Gabs, did you try using different usb ports?  sometimes the machine will only boot off a particular port
<arghh2d2> what is youtalkinaboutwillis?
<Gabs> Yes I've tried all 3 USB ports
<Gabs> all I get is a black screen and a blinking cursor
<Gabs> and I tried it on all my machines
<Gabs> I think my USB stick is hosed somehow - I'm not sure.
<eddym> losha, no
<Coded1> Gabs,  dont know what to say then, tftp requires another machine connected to the same network via ethernet cable
<Gabs> I've tried 9.04 and 9.10 too
<Gabs> Well I have 4 machines
<Gabs> but they all run windows
<Gabs> will it work with windows?
<Coded1> Gabs, you might be able to find a windows program that will run as a tftp server
<Gabs> or does one need Ubuntu for it to work?
<System-7> how can I kill this mouse lag?
<Gabs> Now I have 9.10 on my desktop but it's having hardware issues. But could that work?
<arghh2d2> System-7: tiling window manager?   i dont know for sure what you mean by mouse lag
<Gabs> I need 9.10 UNR though
<System-7> the mouse starts lagging all of a sudden
<System-7> A reboot or suspend often gets rid of it
<System-7> but it comes back
<Coded1> Gabs, just check out that link it posted above
<System-7> My CPU isn't nearly being taxed
<askvictor> I'm logged in to another computer over ssh, with X forwarding enabled. I can run xeyes and nautilus remotely and see the progs locally. However, when I try to run evince, I get "Cannot parse arguments: Cannot open display: " Any ideas?
<arghh2d2> System-7: i've never had that problem, sometimes the ball inside the mouse gets dirty and makes the cursor movement choppy.  closest i've ever had to "mouse lag"
<ZykoticK9> askvictor, are you using "ssh -X ..." or "ssh -Y ..." ? if you're using X try it with Y
<Gabs> Coded1: I am looking at the page but I'm quite following what to do
<Coded1> Gabs, the directions are at the bottom half
<Gabs> Do I need to follow those steps on the other system?
<Coded1> Gabs, yuppers
<Gabs> alright - see that was very unclear on the page
<Coded1> Gabs, most of it is copy / paste
<Gabs> thank you
<Coded1> np
<Gabs> Lemme give it a try
<System-7> Hey, heres something odd about the mouse lag:
<System-7> it goes away while im typing
<losha> System-7: I've never seen anyone else report this symptom. Check your hardware....
<Gabs> Coded1: one question though - this looks like it's setting it up for Ubuntu 6.10 ... I want to install 9.10 UNR
<arghh2d2> System-7: if its an infared mouse you might check the battery
<Coded1> Gabs, the neat thing is once you have it set up you can install any machine just by pluging it into the network
<brrant> can someone tell me how to change the default run level to 3 (cli) upon bootup. (I have a laptop that's too slow to adequately use X, but I want to keep X available.)
<Gabs> Coded1: ok but how do I get 9.10 unr?
<brrant> I've installed 9.10
<System-7> nah, it's usb
<arghh2d2> brrant: you have to change the appropriate script in rc.d i think
<Coded1> Gabs, its no problem just download what ever distro you want as ISO and copy it to the folder
<ZykoticK9> brrant, just use "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled" and GDM won't autostart!
<losha> brrant: runlevels don't work properly in Ubuntu. I usually rename gdm and gdm-binary instead....
<brrant> ZykoticK9, if I do that, how do I perform the equivalent of "startx" when I need gnome?
<ZykoticK9> brrant, either use "startx" or "sudo services gdm start"
<arghh2d2> brrant: there should be a file in /etc/rc.d/ is named something like S03gdm ... change it to s03gdm  it could be any number
<arghh2d2> brrant: losha may have made a better suggestion...i havent done this in ubuntu in a while
<Coded1> does anyone know what I have to install to be able to compile?  i need gcc, make, et al ... I think there is a package that includes everything
<askvictor> ZykoticK9: thanks, just tried that, but same problem
<ZykoticK9> brrant, don't start messing with other rc.d type files!!!  if have a more complicated version of editing gdm.conf to prevent it from starting if you want... but 9.10 uses Upstart not init
<losha> brrant: actually. I think ZykoticK9's solution is more elegant...
<lstarnes> Coded1: build-essential
<ZykoticK9> askvictor, sorry no other suggestions for you man, good luck
<askvictor> thanks anyways
<Gabs> ugh I wish this was easier, or that at least the LiveUSB would work
<arghh2d2> brrant: yeah, believe in the ZykoticK9 one
<losha> askvictor: try a different viewer xpdf, or ghostscript?
<Coded1> lstarnes, you are a gentleman and a scholar and there aren't many of us left
<losha> Coded1: doing support over irc kicks the tar out of most of them eventually...
<askvictor> losha: xpdf doesn't have the printing support I need, might have to look for others I guess
<Coded1> losha, at least its better then getting paid, you can just tell people on the internet to go away ;)
<Gabs> hehe
<ZykoticK9> askvictor, have you tried Acroread?
<Gabs> I dunno - I kinda like getting paid :p
<brrant> ZykoticK9, I'm trying your suggestion now, just finishing making a seperate backup first :)
<arghh2d2> yeah, kick rocks
<askvictor> ZykoticK9: no, but I _spose_ I could.
<ZykoticK9> askvictor, it's in the Partner repo i think
 * askvictor goes off to tweak his sources.list
<eddym> hey guys i found linux ghost to ghost my drive it is an iso
<eddym> can i just burn it to cd and boot from it
<System-7> its gone now, the mouse lag.... it just pops in and out lol
<System-7> completely random
<dclifford> if I have Ubuntu on one drive, and Windows (I know, I know.... I sinned.) on another, and I installed windows second, how do I add ubuntu to my MBR?
<ZykoticK9> eddym, clonezilla is certainly a bootable ISO for making disk images (ghost for linux???)
 * SeViLLa 
<yxz> good morning all
<Coded1> speaking of which im crashing nite all
<yxz> i need help
<eddym> ZykoticK9, yes they said it like norton ghost for linux
<eddym> ZykoticK9, i can boot with clonezilla w/ cd?
<System-7> I'm probably alone in having Ubuntu on a mac here lol :P
<losha> eddym: according to http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/Ghost-for-Linux-053.shtml it's a bootable cd image, so yes, you can just burn & boot it (warning: use image mode to burn the iso or it won't work)
<ZykoticK9> eddym, g4l yup (it's not REALLY ghost, ie Norton) - i'm on the trolley now
<dclifford> System-7: nope!
<eddym> losha, what is image mode?
<yxz> I wanted to install a cross-compiler mipsel on my ubuntu 9.10, someone can help me?
<System-7> Is it best to stick with 32 bit Ubuntu, despite less access to memory, on a macbook?
<losha> System-7: why run ubuntu on a mac?
<Flannel> System-7: What concerns do you have about 64bit?
<System-7> I love Ubuntu
<dclifford> why not?
<eddym> losha, i didnt get what you mean with image mode
<Gabs> I would love ubuntu more if I could install it :p
<System-7> I triple boot it with OS X and Windows
<arghh2d2> losha: he's addicted to freedom i suppose
<dclifford> same here
<losha> System-7: oh, love. Nuff said...
<qlg> hi
<arghh2d2> hi
<losha> eddym: the iso isn't a data file, it's an actual image of the final CD, so you have to tell your burning program to burn it as an 'image' or it won't boot....
<eddym> losha, gotcha.. yeah
<eddym> losha, i did burn some iso's in  the past
<System-7> I used to have this laptop I ran Ubuntu on, probably my favorite computer of all time... till faulty hardware ended our time together prematurely.
<Gabs> Here's a silly question - does having both my desktop and netbook connected via ethernet through the same router make them networked (I'm guessing not)
<brrant> ZykoticK9, Thanks, that will do the trick nicely
<losha> System-7: I thought macs had a perfectly good implementation of *bsd running under the hood....
<nomad111> hi all, is there a compiler in ubuntu that i can use to compile my program for sun solaris platforms?
<dclifford> Gabs: yeah.
<losha> Gabs: actually, it mostly does...
<qlg> anbody use gtk
<Gabs> losha - hmm well that's cool then
<arghh2d2> losha: osx is based on freebsd but it's closed source
<Gabs> maybe this might work
<ZykoticK9> brrant, :)
<System-7> dclifford, I'm running Karmic here on a 5,2 Macbook, and I get this odd random mouse lag at times...it goes away with a reboot/standy/over time, then comes back later...any idea what's causing it?
<eddym> losha, says brasero cant burn image
<eddym> losha, what sw can i burn the image?
<losha> nomad111: dunno if it's possible, but it's got to be more trouble than it's worth. How about running solaris under vmware instead...
<losha> eddym: k3b, or from the command line...
<System-7> Also, if I move the cursor while typing, any lag goes away
<yxz> go fuck all
<System-7> not sure what is causing the problem
<dclifford> System-7 no. sorry :\ are there any updates?
<arghh2d2> heheh wtf?
<nomad111> losha: i hear gcc can do it
<nomad111> ill have a read into that
<eddym> lol. som1 is unhappy..
<System-7> idk, there's a few now, probably should upgrade them... one is an input driver, possibly helpful
<arghh2d2> who's that? mister "go f all?
<dclifford> System-7: I have all three on my macbook pro, and i've never had that. I don't see any reason why it would do that.... well, that input driver might help! lol
<jeff__> hey everyone, i'm trying to batch resize some pictures with "for i in `ls`; do convert -resize 256x256 -quality 100 $i $i; done", which works, but how do i get it to work recursively?
<arghh2d2> jeff__: you'd have better luck in #bash
<losha> nomad111: probably, but it might be buggy, since I bet it doesn't get much use cross-compiling for sun/solaris....
<brrant> I have a Dell laptop, that won't use the Broadcom wireless card. Connecting via wire, I've installed bcmwl-kernerl-source package and rebooted, but the wireless card still isn't found
<brrant> can anyone tell me how to get this engaged? It just worked under 8.10
<System-7> I doubt its lag from CPU usage, nothings using much resources... I don't have access to all 4gb of memory, but 2.7 should be plenty I think, unless Karmic has much higher requirements than previous Ubuntu versions
<dclifford> nah
<ZykoticK9> jeff__, your "for i in `ls`" is typically just "for i in *"
<dclifford> System-7: try that driver and let me know what that does for you?
<losha> jeff__: change 'ls' to 'ls -R' might work. Otherwise, you'll have to use find
<dclifford> -?
<System-7> yeah I should restart X....
<dclifford> how do i add ubuntu to my mbr?
<dclifford> or delete my mbr and use grub?
<arghh2d2> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dclifford> thx
<milligan_> I'm having problems installing wine on karmic. I installed wine1.2 as it's a dependency .. but when I now do sudo apt-get install wine, I get wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed
<Om3Ddragon> wow
<timClicks> am trying to replicate a live usb with dd
<DryGrain> How come the splash screen and login screen and default background on this installation of Karmic grey and black toned, but on the install I did from the CD I ordered from Shipit, it's the same orange theme as Jaunty? In GNOME, I mean.
<timClicks> and the new drive wont load - screen moans about damaged / invalid boot partition
<timClicks> but the source usb boots fine
<boringwall__> How would I write a block of text from inside a Bourne shell script to a file?
<Om3Ddragon> if you use playonlinux you can use any wine version from there and ill be easy to play games or run programs there
<boringwall> How would I write a block of text from inside a Bourne shell script to a file?
<Bdfoster89_> !patience | boringwall
<ubottu> boringwall: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ben64> whats the command to find out which version of ubuntu i'm running?
<askvictor> boringwall: cat > somefile.txt <<EOF
<RaptorQuest> What is the best way to replace grub with grub2?
<askvictor> then type your text, then finish with EOF on a line by itself
<SmokeyD> hey people. Is there a bittorrent client that I can run as a daemon on my machine to start when the computer starts, and control through a gui?
<Ben64> SmokeyD: deluge
<askvictor> SmokeyD: transmission has a deamon and web interface
<milligan_> Om3Ddragon, I need to get iTunes running ... but at the moment, wine is refusing to install :P playonlinux is just a frontend to wine, so that won't do me much good :)
<askvictor> (which is quite like the standard transmission gui)
<SmokeyD> askvictor: yeah, but it only starts when I login to my machine, not when the computer starts
<SmokeyD> Ben64: Ok, I'll check it out
<SmokeyD> thanks
<lostinspace_46> When installing a program, how does the install create the <filename.pc>  file?  I ask because my sqlite3.6.16 does not have a .pc file.
<askvictor> SmokeyD: I have transmission-daemon running on startup
<Ben64> SmokeyD: dunno if it starts up automatically all the time, but that's easy to set up
<Om3Ddragon> the thing is why do you need itunes on linux anyways
<boringwall> askvictor - Where would the text that I would like to write to somefile.txt go?
<milligan_> Om3Ddragon, because I have an iPhone, and I hate windows?
<Om3Ddragon> but you can still use itunes on playonlinux but ill be the version 7 I think
<arghh2d2> Om3Ddragon: he probly bought an overpriced device that started with a lower case i
<SmokeyD> askvictor: ok, it doesn't need a graphical desktop to start?
<SmokeyD> cool
<SmokeyD> thanks
<askvictor> SmokeyD: no
<milligan_> arghh2d2, I didn't buy it .. Got it free from work :)
<arghh2d2> milligan_: you trying to activate a brand new iphone?
<milligan_> nah - need it synced etc.
<askvictor> SmokeyD: install transmission-daemon
<lostinspace_46> boringwall, Open the <somefile> add the text, save
<Om3Ddragon> the only thing that won't work on linux is the ipod touch I think but he can use any other ipod in rhythmbox
<boringwall> lostinspace_46, I want to write to the file from a shell script
<SmokeyD> askvictor: great! thanks a lot. Found it.
<arghh2d2> milligan_: ther's no gaurantee it's gonna do that...i'd just take it work and activate on one of their computers
<boringwall> e.g. if I have a script s.sh, I want to write "Hello World" to myfile.txt from within it
<lostinspace_46> boringwall,  Have you looked at the "touch" manual?
<powertool08> Does anyone have any opinions on selinux or bastille?
<arghh2d2> Om3Ddragon: brand new iphones require itunes to get the latest software/patches before they can be activated
<boringwall> I'd prefer to do it some way with "cat"
<milligan_> arghh2d2, that sounds like the "I give up solution". I don't give up. :)
<lostinspace_46> boringwall, I think the text can be used as an argument to touch.
<Kiongku> boringwall: why not echo?
<Om3Ddragon> well im a linux user I use the palm pre so sorry for you
<nazzzux> How do I connect to an open network, hidden from scans? I know the ssid, and @ windows, that's all I need.
<boringwall> Is there a way to do it without having to write > myfile.txt after each echo statement?
<askvictor> boringwall: the concept you are looking for is a 'here file' - look it up (assuming you want to write more than one line of text)
<co_1> sangkakala11@yahoo.com
<Om3Ddragon> in order to use linux phones I got palm pre webos was made by linus tor so that is the best option now in phone for linux you can be a dev there too
<arghh2d2> milligan_: whatever, you can rewrite wine while your at if you so gunho...i'm just saying, all that effort and then the wine runing itunes doesnt even sync up your new phone, i'd just take it to work and be done with it
<Kiongku> boringwall: welcome to shell scripting.. nothing more to say..
<lostinspace_46> When installing a program, how does the install create the <filename.pc>  file?  I ask because my sqlite3.6.16 does not have a .pc file.
<milligan_> arghh2d2, thanks for the input. I'll keep that at mind when I look for a workaround :)
<al__> is there a way, when copying files, to create the target directory if it doesnt already exist?
<lostinspace_46> And without the .pc file, I have an install that can't find sqlite.
<Peter2222> I configured vsftpd and after start it not work with config file properly, when i stop it, I can still connect by FTP!??? What can I check what service is still running?
<arghh2d2> has anybody seen that youtube video on the guy that installs linux on everything in the house?  thats what some people in here remind me of
 * powertool08 opens a new tab to youtube
<Gabs> all I want linux on is my netbook and so far I can't even achieve that
<arghh2d2> Gabs: sorry bout your bad luck
<ubnoob> i am installing 9.10 on mymachine. wat file system should i use?
<ubnoob> and what type to use?
<Gabs> well maybe this other option I'm trying will work - I'm still downloading the files onto my other system first
<Kiongku> hmm linux on everything.. nokia symbians?.. not maemo though
<askvictor> ubnoob: ext3 or ext4
<System-7> hmmm the lag is back, guess that didn't fix it
<dclifford> darn
<ubnoob> askvictor: wat about the type? primary or logical?
<nazzzux> How do I connect to an open network, hidden from scans? I entered the SSID at thtr "New connection"-window, and that's all that I needed to do with windows.
<lostinspace_46> Alternatively, using other .pc files as a guide, can I create my own?
<askvictor> ubnoob: ext3 is very well tested and stable, ext4 is faster for some things, but hasn't been around as long so _slightly_ more susceptible to data loss
<askvictor> ubnoob: I use ext3 for servers, ext4 for desktops
<Kiongku> ubnoob, depends on ur setup..  why not follow the auto partitioner?
<ubnoob> Kiongku: i already had 8.10 and i am upgrading
<ubnoob> Kiongku: so i am using its partition space to install 9.10
<askvictor> ubnoob: are you re-installing?
<askvictor> or installing a new ubuntu instance in a new partition?
<ubnoob> askvictor: no. upgrading to 9.10 from 8.10
<lostinspace_46> ubnoob, Re-install instead of up-grade
<ubnoob> lostinspace_46: ok
<Kiongku> ubnoob: i concur with lostinspace_46
<lostinspace_46> ubnoob,  There are issues with up-grading
<ubnoob> lostinspace_46:  wat kind of partition space should i select ? logical or primary?
<askvictor> ubnoob: an upgrade doesn't need re-partitioning. If you are in the partitioner screen, you are re-installing
<askvictor> ubnoob: primary
<Gabs> Bottom line my problem was I got a netbook with too small of an SSD, so I had to get a larger SSD and trying to do a fresh install without a CD-ROM has been a pain in the butt.
<lostinspace_46> ubnoob,  On a fresh install just let the installer take care of it
<dclifford> use unetbootin with the ubuntu iso to put it on a thumbdrive. thats how i do it, and it's easy and fast
<askvictor> Gabs: did you use the netbook usb img?
<Kiongku> Gabs: the usb are pretty good..
<Gabs> Well tht's the problem - I haven't been able to get the LiveUSB to work (yet)
<askvictor> Gabs: is your BIOS set up to boot from USB?
<Gabs> Of course
<dclifford> what kind of netbook?
<Gabs> I may not be that linux savvy but I'm not a total noob :p
<Gabs> Dell Mini 9
<Mystpr> hello. how to restart httpd? service httpd restart works for ubuntu?
<dclifford> does the filesystem have anything to do with it?
<askvictor> Gabs: it helps not to make too many assumptions. You'd be suprised how many printers don't work because they aren't plugged in ;-)
<Gabs> askvictor - you are also the 5th person who asked me that today :p
<powertool08> nazzzux: Ever get an answer?
<rumpsy> You can try apache2
<Mystpr> rumpsy: service apache2 restart?
<askvictor> Gabs: how far does the usb boot process go?
<rumpsy> do you want to restart apache2
<Gabs> askvictor - no where - all I get is a black screen and a flashing cursor
<Mystpr> rumpsy: yep
<rumpsy> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<rumpsy> this may help you
<Ek|mu5> clear
<askvictor> Gabs: have you tried booting anything else via usb?
<Ek|mu5> whoops
<Mystpr> rumpsy: may i add this command to crontab?
<Gabs> ask - yes. same thing happened. I'm trying a different tactic right now. We'll see if this works.
<dclifford> can you manually boot to the usb, rather than let it go through the boot order. like trying f12, or esc?
<rumpsy> Mystpr:yep
<Gabs> well lemme try this other thing first ...
<Mystpr> rumpsy: Ok I added 0 4 * * * /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, since the new dependency based startup stuff in ubuntu karmic, I can't use sysvconfig anymore can I? Which app should I use then to manage which daemons start in which runlevel?
<Mystpr> rumpsy: Thanks
<Gabs> I think that worked!!!
<timClicks> am trying to replicate a live usb with dd. the new drive wont load - screen moans about damaged / invalid boot partition. the source usb boots fine.... any ideas?
<Gabs> (finally!)
<timClicks> does it matter where something is mounted?
<dclifford> what'd ya do?
<GJLenon> Evening folks.  I'm having a hell of a time with winetricks.  I keep getting "QueryServiceConfig2W Level 6 not implemented" errors... anyone have any ideas?
<Gabs> I created the LiveUSB from my ubuntu desktop instead of my windows laptop
<timClicks> i am using dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/tmp/usb.img
<dclifford> lol....
<timClicks> and then dd of=/dev/sdb1 if=/tmp/usb.img
<Gabs> I was avoiding that because my desktop is on it's deathbed
<askvictor> Gabs: so the usb wasn't being created correctly?
<Gabs> askvictor: yeah that's all I can figure
<nazzzux_> What IDE should I use for JAVA?
<Kiongku> hmm i just noticed that my grub updated.. its asking what action to do.. is the default keep local version currently installed the right way to go?
<indus> Kiongku: should be safe to update
<Gabs> well this is a relief - I really wanted to get my netbook up and running again
<Kiongku> indux: so i do install the package maintainer's version?
<Kiongku> *indus
<gOLDfeesh> I can't mount my usb hard drive anymore.
<gOLDfeesh> found this is the udev log if it helps: DEVLINKS=/dev/block/8:1 /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST98823AS_5PK397DM-part1 /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST98823AS_5PK397DM-part1 /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:0e.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1
<indus> Kiongku: yes
<hoo-hah> hi guys, Ihave a ssh shell account on remote server, and I tend to run screen on it, (so i can quickly re-attach session if the connection goes bad somehow) Now, this is more a ssh-related question, but is there a way to keep the connection active, even if I'm not entering anything into the session?
<rumpsy> Mystpr: is that worked?
<hoo-hah> I only have client-side control
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: udev log? ;f
<gOLDfeesh> DaZ,  /var/log/udev
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: dmesg is usually more helpful
<hoo-hah> anyone?
<gOLDfeesh> DaZ, http://pastebin.com/f569b45f0
<nazzzux_> Uhh. Why did it just say "nazzzux [n=zax@2.158.241.83.in-addr.dgcsystems.net] has quit [Read error: 113 (No route to host)]"? i'm still here afaik
<gOLDfeesh> !anyone | hoo-hah
<ubottu> hoo-hah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hoo-hah> g0nz0|Boston: wrong.
<Gabs> well thanks for all the helpful suggestions everyone. G'night :)
<hoo-hah> gOLDfeesh: wrong syntax
<hoo-hah> g0nz0|Boston: sorry, nick-complete error
<gOLDfeesh> hoo-hah, huh?
<hoo-hah> gOLDfeesh: the real question was asked before hand
<hoo-hah> so wrong ordering
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: and what happens when you try to mount it? ;f
<Flannel> nazzzux_: You've got an underscore now, you must've reconnected and that was your old one dying
<Kiongku> hmm.. my ethernet works with static ip but when i try to get DHCP it does not work.. DHCP on wireless works though.. any thoughts about it?
<nazzzux_> flannel: Ah! Thanks.
<gOLDfeesh> DaZ, it won't mount. Usually Ubuntu automounts it
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: mount it manually
<gOLDfeesh> DaZ, http://pastebin.com/f69a6527a
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: hum? :f
<kerokerberus> .
<gOLDfeesh> DaZ, I can mount it manually, however, I'd like for ubuntu to automount it
<milligan_> arghh2d2, I had a bugged wine install. Put too much junk in there. Removed ~/.wine and now it works like a charm :)
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: by you can you mean it works this way? ;f
<gOLDfeesh> What's with all the ";f"
<DaZ> s/;f//
<DaZ> fixd.
<root> hi'
<gOLDfeesh> bah stupid sed
<arghh2d2> milligan_: cool, did you activate your iphone?
<SmokeyD> hey people, is anyone running transmission-daemon?
<iggy_> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me, I am a noob, I have been trying to figure out how come I need root access just to show my cam, any ideas how to fix this?
<gOLDfeesh> How would one clean / fix / repair bad sectors of a hard drive? fsck?
<SmokeyD> I have it running, but each time I change the configuration file in /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json and then restart the daemon, the settings I just changed are changed back to the old values
<gOLDfeesh> !bad sector
<gOLDfeesh> !badsector
<gOLDfeesh> hmm that didn't work lol.
<SmokeyD> I can't set rpc-whitelist-enabled to false, cause each time I restart, it is changed back to true
<Yos> !badblocks
<Yos> hmm
<arghh2d2> milligan_: let me know when you get that iphone activated.
<Sierradump> Is there a command I can run in terminal to show me what version of nVidia graphics drivers I have installed?
<calvst> Hi, I was writing some shell script and I noticed this: http://pastebin.com/d27e81a36  : why is '/bin/echo' different from 'echo'
<joseamunoz> Sierradump: There is a way to do that. Let me have a look
<Yos> Sierradump, try lspci|grep VGA
<DaZ> Sierradump: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<gOLDfeesh> !bad
<gOLDfeesh> How would one clean / fix / repair bad sectors of a hard drive? fsck?
<Sierradump> Daz: thanks that is what I was looking for.
<gOLDfeesh> I'm trying testdisk and recoverrdm
<gOLDfeesh> recoverdm*
<DaZ> !tab | Sierradump
<ubottu> Sierradump: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaZ> >:
<milligan_> arghh2d2, will do .. updating media library now. Although http://mediakey.dk/~cc/itunes-on-linux-ubuntu/ indicates that it should be no problem.
<ManDay> Is there a frontend to OpenVPN ?
<joseamunoz> ManDay: Use Network Manager
<ManDay> Ha
<ManDay> I mean: Ah
<gOLDfeesh> ManDay, try Network-Manager
<ManDay> Thanks
<joseamunoz> ManDay: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<ManDay> Ah.
<ManDay> Because currently in network manager all the Buttons for VPN are grayed out
<thevor> Hey, I'm trying to mount an iso so I can play one of my games. I recently installed mine, do I have to mount the iso somewhere within my fake c:\ drive? ie: C:\Program Files\Red Alert
<snow_ru> ping -s 65507 -c1 sever.edu => still not fragmented ? I'm trying to find the MTU
<thevor> *installed wine
<thevor> Anyone?
<Flannel> thevor: #winehq will be able to help you more than we can
<thevor> ok cool sorry
<help_livecduser> hey i need sme help installing ubuntu
<help_livecduser> can anyone help me?
<help_livecduser> partition issues :(
<Sacho> Hello, I'm using jaunty, and from time to time(on no particular action), the system completely hangs, with all I can see there being a flashing caps lock. I can't switch to a terminal from the graphics manager, basically, the system becomes completely unresponsive. Does anyone have an idea what could be causing this, or how I could debug it?
<help_livecduser> am currently on live cd need help from someone asap. please sort my partition issue .anyone? ?
<PND> Hello here :)
<help_livecduser> hey PND
<PND> help_livecduser, can you explain your problem ?
<help_livecduser> are you a member of ubutunforums.org? i have posted there. so i could just give u the link?
<PND> I'm not, but you can give me the link anyway.
<help_livecduser> PND could i pm u ?
<PND> Why would you ?
<help_livecduser> so i could chat wth u there?
<PND> It's pretty calm, down here.
<help_livecduser> kk . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350208
<help_livecduser> as long as m getting help i dnt mind
<help_livecduser> my partitions are shown very weird on live cd
<help_livecduser> so i m a bit confused on which to install :S
<PND> I can't access the joined image :/
<help_livecduser> hmm wait let me upload the image
<help_livecduser> smewhere
<PND> Please.
<PND> help_livecduser, are you common with Linux ?
<help_livecduser> didnt  get you..
<help_livecduser> heres the screenshot - http://i47.tinypic.com/33nb97d.jpg
<PND> AMD64 distribution isn't a good choice then... You should start with a i386 distrib, even if you're on a 64 bit processors.
<richard_ma> In Ubuntu, Which script call the ~/.bashrc
<help_livecduser> hmm but earlier installations didnt had this problem. .
<PND> richard_ma, bash I guess.
<PND> richard_ma, maybe /etc/profile too or /etc/bashrc
<PND> Check there.
<help_livecduser> i mean i had wiped my 160gigs a few months back.. n re-partitioned it. b4 tht all was fine.
<PND> help_livecduser, it shouldn't be linked with this problem. It's weird actually.
<help_livecduser> now whn i was trying 2 reinstall ubuntu after months
<PND> help_livecduser, you're on the livecd right now ?
<help_livecduser>  i m getting this problem :(
<help_livecduser> ya i know its pretty weird :|
<duncan_> Need networking help: I stupidly un-installed network-manager and have re-insa
<duncan_> sorry, re-installed it with aptoncd, but it doesn't seem to run. ideas?
<arghh2d2> help_livecduser: did you do an auto partition install at some point?
<PND> duncan_, I can't help you, sorry.
<help_livecduser> arghh2d2, nope custom partition only .
<help_livecduser> arghh2d2, nope.. i did custom partition only .
<arghh2d2> i see
<PND> help_livecduser, can you launch a gparted editor ? Maybe this one is buggy (would be weird, but you should try)
<lint> can someone please help me? i am trying to use empathy im client but i am getting a message that my default keyring is locked and it wont accept my password
<richard_ma> PND: There's no /etc/bashrc in my system, and /etc/profile call the /etc/bash.bashrc, but the /etc/bash.bashrc call no scripts~~
<PND> richard_ma, then bash should call it directly, I guess.
<help_livecduser> PND, hmm k wait. .
<joseamunoz> richard_ma: .bashrc is directly call by the bash shell
<PND> richard_ma, you should read man bash, it explains there :)
<duncan_> lint, locked? try logging out and then in again. I can't see how it can be locked if you haven't done something. logging in again will reset its status.
<richard_ma> PND: but my ~/.bashrc in ubuntu server edition not execute it
<help_livecduser> PND, its still weird there. lemme grab a screenshot n upload.. stay here. need ur help :)
<richard_ma> PND: So I guess some script call it
<PND> richard_ma, .bashrc will be executed everytime a user log into the system.
<PND> If no user logs, no .bashrc would be called.
<richard_ma> PND: I have logout and login many times.
<duncan_> how can I see if network-manager is running? I see no network icon and can't get online on that machine.
<richard_ma> PND: OK, I'll read the bash manpage.
<PND> help_livecduser, i'm staying here.
<PND> richard_ma, INVOCATION part.
<richard_ma> PND: Thx
<help_livecduser> PND, here is the screenshot - one partition is missing.. http://i49.tinypic.com/ossy83.png n one is shown weirdly big ..
<PND> help_livecduser, which util did you used for partition it ?
<help_livecduser> i did the partition by windows disk management default tools
<joseamunoz> richard_ma: have a look at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sample-bashrc.html
<rumpsy> rightclick mycomputer'
<help_livecduser> okay , what do u think , is it safe to go ahead installing in the drive i made named 'Linux' ?
<help_livecduser> i wont loose my data wud i ?
<jennie> I installed canon2900 printer in ubuntu 9.04 but its not printing any documents , please help me , here is a SS :-http://i50.tinypic.com/j9t4w2.jpg
<PND> help_livecduser, since ubuntu can't say exactly where you partitions are, I won't do that.
<dew5> h ey guys n girs
<help_livecduser> okay :(
<dew5> im having trouble burning a dvd data disk
<help_livecduser> so any solution for me?
<PND> It could write on the wrong partition without knowing it, and format it.
<richard_ma> joseamunoz: Thx, I'm reading the bash manpage. Later, I'll read this page.
<dew5> i cant see my dvd drive it only says cdrom???
<dew5> please help
<help_livecduser> hmm well thats wht i fear. . it shouldnt format the missing partition
<zcat[1]> help_livecduser:  I would suggest go back to windows and using the same tools make the part of the disk you want to use 'unallocated' .. then you can be pretty sure ubuntu is installing in the right place and nothing is being overwritten
<Bdfoster89_> !patience | dew5
<ubottu> dew5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<PND> help_livecduser, I would save data and partition it again with gparted or fdisk... But that's maybe pretty hard.
<help_livecduser> zcat[1], would the live disc show me the unallocated space properly ?
<alesan> hi how to get newest Thunderbird 3.0??
<help_livecduser> PND, that means whole loads of backup n reinstalling windows 2 b safe.. :(
<zcat[1]> help_livecduser:  yes, and it will give you the option of installing to the unallocated space...
<help_livecduser> zcat[1], i m nt sure. bt windows wud allow me to just remove the partition ? i mean 2 make it unallocated ?
<rolo> skype won't run on my 8.04 ubuntu linux. I have installed the skype-ubuntu-hardy_2.1.0.47-1_386.deb
<Slart> alesan: If it was released just recently you'll probably have to wait for 10.04 before it shows up in the repos.. you could of course compile it from source but I'm not sure if the ubuntu people adds something special of their own to the regular ubuntu version
<PND> help_livecduser, that's why it's a hard solution. Maybe there's something to do to "fix" it... But I won't do that with ubuntu, since it can't detect partition table. Follow the zcat[1] advice and use the Windows tool and try to fix it.
<zcat[1]> Yes, just go back to disk management and delete the partiton you made and it'll show a big gap in the disk usage where it was...
<PND> rolo, could you be more precise ? What the exact problem ?
<help_livecduser> okay you guyz here for a while ? zcat[1] and PND ??
<zcat[1]> nope, about to go to sleep ;)
<randerzander> anyone familiar with morseall?
<PND> help_livecduser, i'm here for about an hour.
<help_livecduser> darn. k
<richard_ma> PND: I know. bash will read the /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc by default, but you can use the --rcfile parameter to change the file which the bash readed.
<help_livecduser> k would catcya later
<rolo> PND: if I type "skype" at the terminal I get the following: skype: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK15QAbstracpSocket5atEndEv
<help_livecduser> Thanks zcat[1] .. thanks :)
<help_livecduser> PND, thanks. cming back in sme time.. :)
<help_livecduser> bye. wish me luck :P
<PND> rolo, sudo apt-get install libqt4-network
<lostinspace_46> My sqlite didn't create an sqlite.pc file when installed. Now a program I am installing won't install because it can't find sqlite.
<PND> Humpf, wait rolo
<PND> That's weird, it looks like a corrumpted file :/
<todor_> my compiled kernels give me "invalid magic number"
<PND> xD
<todor_> what does that mean and how do i fix it?
<thinkertinker> HI i get a 'BOOT ERROR' When i boot from a usb stick i created using Unetbootin and 9.10 ISO .. how to solve
<rolo> PND: E: Couldn't find package libqt4-network
<PND> todor_, maybe that's not the good channel (it's not ubuntu related)
<todor_> if this isn't the right channel then which channel is it?!
<PND> rolo, oh, you're on 8.04... I'm on 9.10, maybe the packet's name wasn't the same.
<PND> todor_, #linux ?
<rolo> oh
<PND> todor_, #kernel :p ?
<relic420> ok, when i try to start kildclient
<rolo> PND: Should I use synaptic to search for it?
<relic420> i have a terminal window pop up now,
<relic420> how can i make the terminal window not open?
<PND> rolo, yes, you can do that.
<PND> relic420, if you don't like the terminal window you can send it to another desktop.
<relic420> Never mind fixed it.
<PND> Nice.
<meowbuntu> hi how can i change the default style of boot loader for grub 2.
<PND> hi meowbuntu
<meowbuntu> hi how can i change the default style of boot loader for grub 2. pnd hi there
<fizzy> hello
<PND> hello fizzy
<GarmaZed> Hi everyone.  I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my desktop, and my wireless card is not working correctly.
<ana_ubuntera> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<GarmaZed> I've searched the forums but so far no luck, could anyone help me please?
<relic420> does linux install the best drivers for my cards?
<PND> meowbuntu, check that link : http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<relic420> or should i install the linux ati driver for my video card?
<PND> GarmaZed, yes we can help you. What's your wireless card ,
<GarmaZed> It's a USB card by Trendnet.  TEW-644UB.
<PND> relic420, if you want the very last drivers, you should take it from ATI
<relic420> Automated installer and Display Drivers for XFree86 4.3 and X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1
<PND> relic420, if you want no trouble and no terminal-related things, you should keep the ubuntu's restricted driver.
<relic420> will this work on ubunutu gnome?
<GarmaZed> When I run iwconfig in the terminal it does recognize the USB adapter.
<PND> relic420, I guess it will.
<relic420> what kind of trouble's could i have?
<GarmaZed> But when I run iwlist scan it doesn't find any networks.
<PND> GarmaZed, run "lsusb" in the terminal
<farciarz84> no module named utils - what should I install?
<thinkertinker> i have a ubuntu9.10 ISO image,how to install it without CD ROM ...Unetbootin fails,,any other alternatives?
<jennie> Hi members, please help me at canon printer in ubuntu9.04 , I am trying since yesterday :-(
<relic420> is there a way to optimize the settings for my drivers?
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<meowbuntu> thanks pnd
<GarmaZed> PND, it does find a Ralink Tech device in that list, I think it's the card specifically
<rj1> Hi guys, my login screens theme was changed, how do I change it back? Oh and when is GDM going to get its act together?
<relic420> when i goto System > Admin > Hardware drivers it doesnt have anything
<meowbuntu> thenks PND
<PND> np meowbuntu
<kiwifunk> hello! so i installed ubuntu on a pc for my mom, she didnt like it... i tried to put windows again but the Grub stayed and it doesnt recognizes de NTFS partition or something like that, anyone know hwta i can do?
<GarmaZed> jennie, I'll take a look and see what I can do.  :)  What model printer?
<lostinspace_46> Does anyone have an <sqlite3.6.16.pc> file they could dcc me with?
<PND> kiwifunk, you can start a windows console (from the Windows install disk) and hit "fixmbr" or something like that in the console.
<meowbuntu> ikonia, o you are tough thats great to see.
<zcat[1]> kiwifunk:  boot the windows install disk, press 'r' at the appropriate time to get to the recovery console, and type 'fixmbr' at the prompt. also 'fixboot' might be a good idea too
<rj1> fixmbr is awesome :D
<Thadine> abms1116 Thadine a1 rolo colloguy b0ric badbandit jennie rj1 SiaCo farciarz84 phantomcircuit BjornR1989 opossum_oisif kiwifunk Odo ravn JPeterson GarmaZed lyrae pirx paddy_melon meowbuntu
<Thadine> relic420 Koenigsegg Dday Quan-Time Wantor todor_ VanDyke verywiseman gorgonzola randerzander Pyrithe__ neztov goodmami thinkertinker SandGorgon alesan njpatel Callum flashkidd Dreamglider
<a1> somebody from the philippines care to chat?
<tarzeau> what can i do against? Error! DKMS tree already contains
<Callum> ?
<rolo> PND: I can't find libqt4-network
<Callum> Thadine: ?
<om26er> !ph | Callum
<ubottu> Callum: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<SandGorgon> !ot | a1
<ubottu> a1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PND> rolo, that's weird, you should check on the web if someone ever have this problem with Skype.
<ardchoille> Callum: ignore it
<Callum> oh, left
<om26er> Callum: was meant for a1
<lyrae> is there a nautilus log anywhere?
<ardchoille> jennie: What model is your canon printer?
<kiwifunk> zcat[1]: ok thanks, so press R when i got the disk in? because all i get its like a screen that tells me that all the info its going to be erased so make a backup an bla bla bla
<rolo> PND: in the download page of skype it had some software requirements. I checked these with synaptic and they were all installed
<jennie> ardchoille mine printer is canon2900b lasershot http://i46.tinypic.com/icphdx.jpg
<GarmaZed> ardchoille it's a Canon 2900b Laser Shot
<alesan> Slart, many times there are alternative repositories like backports and so on; are you a new Ubuntu user?
<PND> rolo, maybe one of your lib is corrupted or you don't have the good version.
<relic420> what is Nautilus?
<tarzeau> ah removing the stuff in /var/lib/dkms/ helped! thanks
<randerzander> anyone familiar with AT_SPI_REGISTRY? I'm trying to run morseall under fluxbox.. not working too well.
<lostinspace_46> How are <filename.pc> files created?
<rolo> relic420: nautilus is the program to explore the filesystem and other devices
<PND> relic420, nautilus is the default gnome file browser.
<om26er> relic420: file browser
<relic420> ok thank you
<PND> xDDD
<zcat[1]> kiwifunk:  you need a proper install disk not a 'recovery' disk
<kiwifunk> zcat[1]: do you mind if i PM you bro?
<zcat[1]> yes, I do mind
<om26er> lol
<PND>  :p
<ardchoille> jennie: Here is a page about Canon LBP 2900 printers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<relic420> how do i install xmms?
<thinkertinker> anyone here ever fixed a "BOOT ERROR" in a usb installation disk?
<kiwifunk> hehe for some ppl its annoying i dont know why any away, ill get that disk because i think i got the recovery one
<PND> relic420, sudo apt-get install xmms
<relic420> or what is a good mp3 player?
<ardchoille> relic420: install audacious, it's almost the same thing
<rj1> Hi guys, my login screens theme was changed, how do I change it back? Oh and when is GDM going to get its act together?
<MASARUwota> relic420: audacious, quod libet etc.
<DJones> !xmms | relic420
<ubottu> relic420: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<PND> relic420, every music player can play MP3 if you have the gstreamer codec. Actually i'm using banshee, it's great.
<MASARUwota> relic420: depending on what you want (audacious, very light or banshee, which is the amarok/itunes of gnome if you want EVERY feature that there is :p)
<relic420> ok can anyone recommend a Good P2P Filesharing program? now that im on linux i need to find a way to share game development files with other ppl on my team right off my hdd threw a p2p
<relic420> ok thanks
<farciarz84> HELLO! "no module named utils" - what should I install?
<MASARUwota> relic420: what do you mean? like frostwire? :S
<ardchoille> relic420: audacious can even use xmms skins
<relic420> like what is the best limewire of linux?
<MASARUwota> relic420: frostwire =)
<DaZ> farciarz84: module named utils.
<om26er> !best | relic420
<ubottu> relic420: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<doonie> does the ufw use the before6.rules or only the before.rules?
<lostinspace_46> I need to find out how to make an <sqlite3.6.16.pc> file for sqlite.
<rj1> relic420, do NOT use limewire
<rolo> does anyone know what this means: skype: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK15QAbstracpSocket5atEndEv
<GarmaZed> Why would my wireless card only pick up some wireless networks, but not all of them that are available?
<om26er> rolo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/115970
<rj1> Could someone tell me how to change the theme for my login screen?
<om26er> GarmaZed: cuz they might be hidden networks
<rj1> It was changed, and I want it back to default
<DaZ> rj1: did you change it in 9.10?
<rj1> no
<GarmaZed> om26er they aren't hidden on my windows notebook, and I've even tried to connect to my network as if it were one, but it just couldn't find it.
<DaZ> [;
<rj1> it was automatically changed
<rj1> in 9.10
<DaZ> eh
<rj1> its not the default
<rj1> I was messing around with desktop environments
<rj1> by messing I just mean installing and reinstalling
<rj1> nothing else
<DaZ> rj1: the newest gnome doesn't have the gdm manager iirc
 * om26er thinks 9.10 using new gdm don't support login screen themeing
<rj1> and now the login screen is using a darker coloring
<rj1> its not the default
<DaZ> it does support
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, I was wondering what source package I need to download to compile the who command.
<DaZ> but no one coded the manager :F
<rj1> I know it does support it just doesnt have an easy way to do it
<PND> SpaceGhostC2C, who is a base command I think :/
<rj1> so I was wondering what the hard way was
<PND> SpaceGhostC2C, it's contains in "coreutils"
<frogzoo> SpaceGhostC2C: apt-get source who
<frogzoo> s/who/coreutils/
<DaZ> rj1: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME#GDM_.28GNOME_Display_Manager.29
<PND> xD
<rssllcr> I am downloading ubuntu 9.10 I wonder if this version is the RC version or did they make a final version I was just wondering
<losha> lostinspace_46: can you fake one by copying the files in /usr/share/pkgconfig ?
<blue112> rssllcr, it's the final version.
<rj1> ugh I hate gconf
<rssllcr> thanks
<frogzoo> can acrobat show 2 pages side by side in fullscreen mode?
<lostinspace_46> losha> Hmm I looked in /usr/lib/pkgconfig, and it seems each is a bit different.  And I am not sure how to do it.
<DaZ> frogzoo: why should we know? :f
<Slart> rssllcr: 9.10 was released year 2009, month 10 ... so it's a final version
<frogzoo> DaZ: is acrobat not an ubuntu application?
<meowbuntu> anyone able to help me get grub splash image working from here. http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<DaZ> frogzoo: it's adobe application
<frogzoo> cos I was kind of thinking I could ask ubuntu support questions here
<meowbuntu> anyone able to help me get grub splash image working from here. http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<DaZ> frogzoo: besides, i don't think anyone uses it
<blue112> meowbuntu, don't flood please.
<frogzoo> DaZ: wrong
<rssllcr> I also wondered if anyone has used a Ipod Touch with ubuntu I was going to use rythmbox player
<Slart> meowbuntu: which version of ubuntu?
<meowbuntu> isorry blue i realise not meaning to
<DaZ> frogzoo: why? [;
<meowbuntu> Slart, karmic
<khensthoth> meowbuntu: You might want to look at BURG http://ubuntuguide.net/add-os-logos-into-grub2-boot-menu-using-burg
<Slart> meowbuntu: then you might want to find another howto.. karmic uses grub2 afaik
<ajah> i was trying to open port but instead of this i mess up the configuration of iptables (guess so) and now i can ping every host on my network and any site but firefox and telnet don`t work at all, any help ?
<Zohar_> i need a command that i can do from terminal, to play an assortment of random mp3's in a directory. i need it for an alarm clock
<Zohar_> any suggestions?
<Slart> meowbuntu: unless you updated from an earlier version, of course
<meowbuntu> Slart, the sitre i posted has the commands but i cant work out how to add immage file name. there seems to be no inderacation
<blue112> ajah, please paste your iptables -L -v -n
<blue112> !paste | ajah
<ubottu> ajah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<meowbuntu> Slart, ubuntu karmic full install not upgrade.
<meowbuntu> true i missed that its from 2006.
<egertonxx> How can I see the water effect on my desktop?
<Slart> meowbuntu: that article is from 2006, more than 3 years old.. things have changed a lot in ubuntu since then.. including a brand new version of grub
<blue112> egertonxx, install ccsm and enable it.
<meowbuntu> anyone know how to add grub splash image in grub 2 like this for grub 1 http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<ardchoille> egertonxx: I believe that's a Compiz effect
<egertonxx> I did
<meowbuntu> Slart, i understand that i missed how old it ws thats all
<rj1> ok it says humanlogin, I want human clearlooks
<blue112> egertonxx, the use the shortcut keys to enable the effect. If nothing happens (like on my laptop) your graphical card can't display water.
<rj1> do I just say humanclearlookslogin
<Slart> meowbuntu: yea.. I was typing when I saw your next line =)
<meowbuntu> kiwifunk[out], you from Aoteroa are you
<MERLiiN> Hi
<egertonxx> what is the short cut key for the water effect?
<MERLiiN> I'll think about it
<Slart> !ccsm | egertonxx
<ubottu> egertonxx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Slart> egertonxx: that configuration thingy has a list of shortcuts
<blue112> egertonxx, the default is <Shift> F9
<blue112> For the rain.
<meowbuntu> desktop effects cause some applications to fail so advansed users usually tern them off just to be safe.
<ajah> blue112 it`s the ubuntu on vmware station i can`t figure out how to upload it on i-net
<anoop> hello room
<blue112> ajah, I really don't understand what you just said.
<blue112> hello anoop
<calvst> meowbuntu, add "insmod png" followed by "background_image /path/to/image.png"
<anoop> i am not able to boot the karmic cd in gui
<calvst> in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<calvst> calvst, I would test these command in grub's shell first.
<Zohar_> how do i play an mp3 in the terminal or commandline¿
<blue112> anoop, sounds sad, what the exact problem ?
<ajah> blue112 is there i way make all rules like they are by default ?
<rssllcr> has anyone used a IPod with ubuntu
<blue112> rssllcr, I did.
<anoop> wsome problem with graphics
<ardchoille> rssllcr: I have, and I remember that gtkpod helped a bit
<blue112> Zohar_, aplay can play sound... Maybe it can't play mp3, I don't really know.
<blue112> ajah, flush.
<anoop> i'm able to boot into terminal
<meowbuntu> anyone know how to add a splash image in grub 2
<blue112> ajah, iptables --flush
<rssllcr> what about an IPOD tiuch
<rssllcr> touch
<jongbergs> hi, i want to list my attached cdrom drives. what command to list your cd/dvd drives including external?
<zcat[1]> frogzoo:  it's nonfree software and not in any of the repos.. we have to draw the line somewhere
<tilt> rssllcr: Id rather have a pig that whistles
<blue112> rssllcr, I don't know, I just have a shuffle.
<calvst> meowbuntu, you need three commands in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg terminal_output.gfxterm
<zcat[1]> Oops, sorry.. replying to something way back in scroolback
<calvst> meowbuntu,  then insmod png
<calvst> then background_image /path/to/image.png
<frogzoo> zcat[1]: heh, if someone knew, they would answer :) - the answer actually is edit -> preferences -> full screen -> show one page (deselect)
<gg> the desktop wont start after improper shutdown any suggestions zz?
<ardchoille> rssllcr: Have a look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ipod%20touch
<rssllcr> so what software do you use for the shuffle
<meowbuntu> calvst,  that link i posted earlier was for grub not grub 2
<anoop> blue112. can u help me
<jarod511> Hi
<meowbuntu> calvst, do you know to add in grub 2
<gg> tried "fix broken packages" and reinstalling gdm
<calvst> meowbuntu, those command are for grub2
<gg> just freezes on the login or if autologin is enabled only background image and cursos come up
<rssllcr> I am going the the page now
<blue112> anoop, I'm not sure I can, it's a very specific problem. Did you check the wiki ?
<calvst> meowbuntu, grub1 do not support png
<anoop> no
<blue112> !wiki | anoop
<ubottu> anoop: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<anoop> ok
<meowbuntu> ok calvst can you pm me and start again
<meowbuntu> calvst, so i dont miss a thing
<jarod511> I need some help with firefox 3.5 on Karmic. Each time I start FF, it shows me extensions information pages, toolbar customizations are gone... it's like i start it for the first time. What should i do ?
<blue112> jarod511, do you close it nicely ?
<DaZ> jarod511: ls -lRa ~/.mozilla
<blue112> xD
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i have a lenovo T-series laptop with embedded webcam, but i can't make it work in ubuntu
<Krambiorix> dmesg |grep uvcvideo shows me the webcam (no errors)
<frogzoo> Krambiorix: did you choose a linux supported webcam?
<blue112> Krambiorix, did you checked the doc if there's a workarround ?
<jarod511> blue112: yeah, i'm very careful :)
<AdvoWork> Anyone here had the problem with Pidgin not connecting to MSN, with a message similar to: our protocol is not supported by the server ?
<Krambiorix> blue112 , frogzoo : yes i tried to launch it with Cheese , but doesn't work neither
<blue112> AdvoWork, MSNP (msn protocol) changes really frequently. You should get the very last pidgin version.
<Dreamglider> i need some help to get dual screen working in Ubuntu 8.04 on a HP nx9420 with an ati x1600
<AdvoWork> blue112, yeah ive fixed it now, just asked the same question yesterday and a few people had the same issue, so was going to show them the guide I used to fix
<jarod511> DaZ: ok for the ls, i see my config, and after what should i care of ?
<DaZ> jarod511: pastebin it ;f
<andi_> !cfdisk
<blue112> AdvoWork, nice.
<jongbergs> hi, i want to list my attached cdrom drives. what command to list your cd/dvd drives including external?
<Krambiorix> i'm sure it worked before but not anymore
<jarod511> DaZ: ok
<blue112> Kaskelotti, cheese is just a software, I won't make the webcam works if the system can't make.
<blue112> Kaskelotti, cheese isn't drivers-included
<Krambiorix> you mean Krambiorix
<Krambiorix> blue112 : have any idea what i can do?
<andi_> Q: why does youtube player buttons only works for certain videos eventhough all of them uses Adobe Flash Player 10?
<blue112> Kaskelotti, sorry :p
<blue112> Krambiorix, check the doc :/
<Krambiorix> hmm
<losha> jongbergs: try dmesg | egrep CD-ROM
<meowbuntu> does ubuntu karmic come with grub or grub 2 by default
<frogzoo> meowbuntu: grub 2 for new installs, grub for upgrades from jaunty
<gOLDfeesh> How would one clean / fix / repair bad sectors of a hard drive? fsck?
<jarod511> DaZ: here we go http://pastebin.com/m6a08312b
<losha> meowbuntu: grub2 for a fresh install, grub1 if you upgrade from a grub1 release...
<dart> alguien sabe algun ccanal de java?
<gOLDfeesh> I'm trying testdisk and recoverrdm
<jongbergs> losha: thanks, i'll try it
<blue112> gOLDfeesh, fsck is the designed tool... You should let it finish it tasks, anyway.
<DaZ> jarod511: -rw-------  1 root   root      36848 2009-11-18 14:07 prefs.js
<blue112> gOLDfeesh, sometime it says "BAD SECTOR" and seems to stop, but it doesn't :p
<DaZ> jarod511: sudo chown alecat -R ~/.mozilla
<jarod511> DaZ: huuuu, checking it right now !
<gOLDfeesh> wtf? I sumply asked if there was a tool to scan / repair bad sectors
<losha> gOLDfeesh: might not be possible. When a modern drive reports bad sectors, that usually means all attempts to reallocate those sectors have already been tried and have failed. Check your SMART data
<SandGorgon> what is a good newsreader for usenet (must support nzb files)
<DaZ> jarod511: running browser as root isn't a very good idea <:
<indus> gOLDfeesh: well, no need for that really, the ext3 file system is smart enough to skip them
<gOLDfeesh> losha, I was just wondering if there was a utility like chkdsk
<gOLDfeesh> indus, it's a ntfs external harddrive
<jarod511> DaZ: i've never done this... or i think :)
<meowbuntu> frogzoo, losha i have a fresh install. can you please explain this then. http://pastebin.com/d2306dcaa
<indus> gOLDfeesh: ok then too, the HDD smart system does it fine
<indus> gOLDfeesh: there is something called fsck which repairs broken links here and there and does a littel clean up
<indus> gOLDfeesh: but should only be done on an unmounted partition
<gOLDfeesh> indus, I asked about that in the original post..
<losha> gOLDfeesh: sorry, but to properly check and ntfs disk, you need to run windows chkdsk, There's no reliable equivalent....
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<indus> gOLDfeesh: aah sorry fsck is for linux only
<gOLDfeesh> indus, no worriesthanks anyways
<DJones> SandGorgon: Have a look at Pan for usenet reading, I'm not sure whether it does nxb files, but the docs & help should tell you, its quite similar to forte agent on windows
<frogzoo> meowbuntu: how odd..
<gg> the desktop wont start after improper shutdown any suggestions zz?
<jarod511> DaZ: it's ok now ! thank you very much
<indus> gOLDfeesh: also , the ntfs file system is much better than fat 32 for this i hear
<DaZ> np
<losha> meowbuntu: sorry, I'm not familiar with the apt-cache policy command, Do you have grub or not, and if so, which version?
<kraut> moin
<gOLDfeesh> indus, it is..supposedly more secure..
<meowbuntu> losha, i dont know what comand do i need
<indus> gOLDfeesh: also doesnt throw files around like fat 32 probably
<anoop> blue112, nothing related to graphics there
<portn0k_> ?
<meowbuntu> sh: inxi: not found
<gOLDfeesh> just looking for a utility to fix the external hd
<meowbuntu> sh: inxi: not found
<losha> SandGorgon: pan hangs on very large groups. I wasted hours on it until I found this out. Apparently a known bug. A pox on the programmer...
<DJones> SandGorgon: Just had a look at Pan's website, it says it supports nxb files http://pan.rebelbase.com/ It is in the ubuntu repositories, thats the only newsreader I've used
<meowbuntu> i cant to xchat inxi commands what do i need to install
<blue112> anoop, there's no post about the boot problem on the wiki ? Would be weird.
<SandGorgon> losha, in that case, what do you use ?
<losha> meowbuntu: what do you see when you do: ls /boot/grub/
<anoop> blue112, problem related to someother reason is there
<meowbuntu> losha, just a heap of files
<losha> SandGorgon: I use slrn for text, for nzb's I've used klibido and/or hellanzb
<anoop> but this is graphics i think
<DJones> losha: Is that a recent bug, i'd never had any problems with pan hanging
<aes256cbc> oke
<aes256cbc> the official ubuntu support channel
<anoop> even safe graphics mode cant help
<losha> DJones: that's the annoying part. Apparently it's years old, and never been fixed. )Lazy programmers). Some of the groups I accessed were enormous (don't ask)
<superfirelord42> aes256cbc: yep
<aes256cbc> can I ask my question about an important ubuntu-recovery-issue here?
<blue112> aes256cbc, I can't see why you couldn't.
<aes256cbc> oke
<losha> meowbuntu: stage1, stage2, menu.lst ?
<superfirelord42> dont ask to ask, just ask :P
<aes256cbc> here is the story
<meowbuntu> losha, http://pastebin.com/d12bde3c4
<DaZ> long time ago...
<aes256cbc> yestersay I was at school and I was taking a break
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aes256cbc> so I put my laptop in hibernation
<losha> meowbuntu: those are grub2 files. Good luck!
<bazhang> aes256cbc, did you have a question? then ask it all on ONE line please
<meowbuntu> losha, no ls displayes files in /boot/grub
<aes256cbc> oke
<blue112> !oneline
<blue112> Fail.
<losha> meowbuntu: those are grub2 files. Good luck!
<SwedeMike> !ask
<iceroot> aes256cbc: stop that spam
<aes256cbc> I will type it out, but it is a long story
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anoop> is there any conflict between ubuntu 9.10 and nvidia 7025 ?
<losha> aes256cbc: please don't...
<blue112> Thanks for the tip SwedeMike
<SwedeMike> aes256cbc: pastebin it instead.
<SwedeMike> aes256cbc: or post it in the forums and paste the link here.
<aes256cbc> oke
<meowbuntu> how do i do inxi commands in terminal
<anoop> is there any conflict between ubuntu 9.10 and nvidia 7025 ?
<dvz-> so anyone familiar with the ubottu.db ?
<DaZ> anoop: shouldn't be
<bazhang> dvz-, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<losha> dvz-: you can browse it at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi. I don't think you can edit it...
<anoop> DaZ, im not able to boot the live cd
<indus> anoop: no what is the problem
<anoop> instead of gui  i see a white ubuntu logo
<dvz-> losha: bazhang my question ultimately is this:  i'm trying to work with the db after wget'ing it...and it keeps giving me an error that it's not a database or it's encrypted (using sqlite3)
<indus> anoop: yes thats how it boots now
<indus> anoop: wait some time and you will see a chocolate brown screen
<DaZ> anoop: that's one of the major changes in 9.10
<losha> dvz-: sorry, way beyond me...
<malcolm_> How can i configure mail to send as i use ntlworld for e-mail receiving is ok
<bazhang> dvz-, you are trying to clone it?
<dvz-> losha: no worries
<meowbuntu> i have a new install of karmic. it comes with grub http://pastebin.com/d12bde3c4 .... it should be grub 2 acording to what i hae red
<anoop> oh.. i didnt tried it
<dvz-> bazhang: no, i'm hacking away at votebot
<meowbuntu> hae red = have read
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/clone.html dvz-
<DaZ> anoop: try turning of acpi and other stuff
<aaron__> hey i need a real pro to help me if one is available :)
<bazhang> dvz-, you might try #ubuntu-bots
<anoop> ok
<DaZ> anoop: is it desktop or laptop? :f
<dvz-> ah, that might work...thanks bazhang
<meowbuntu> bazhang, who that link for
<anoop> desktop
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losha> malcolm_: I use ssmtp for simple mail delivery via my ISP...
<anoop> ok let me try it
<virtuald> meowbuntu: those .mod files are from grub 2
<meowbuntu> aaron__ !ask ^ for you
<DaZ> anoop: you should ask ubuntu people how to boot without a splashscreen to see bootmessages :f
<meowbuntu> a2f, that !ask was for you ok
<malcolm_> Thanks losha shall try that now
<Orion777> anyone know how I find out my ipaddress?
<Orion777> ip address
<DaZ> Orion777: ifconfig maybe?
<meowbuntu> virtuald, the version of grub is 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1
<meowbuntu> so it says
<geirha> Orion777: ip -4 addr show
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<DJones> Orion777: Try going to www.whatismyipaddress.com that'll tell you your public ip address
<virtuald> meowbuntu: that is grub 2
<meowbuntu> thanks
<virtuald> meowbuntu: the old grub is 0.96 or something like that
<a2f> meowbuntu, sorry, my problem is this: i installed a basic gnome desktop with just gdm and gnome-core... then i tried to install google chrome beta which is dependent on xdg-utils... however, when i tried to install xdg-utils it wanted to install a whole slew of other software including arora the kde browser... so i went and downloaded xdg-utils source and built/installed then ran dpkg -i --ignore-depends=xdg-utils google-chrome-beta.deb and
<a2f>  got it installed just fine but then when i try to install other software from synaptic or aptitude it still tries to install all of the qt4 and arora which for some reason comes tied to xdg-utils
<om26er> great
<a2f> anybody?
<om26er> a2f: yes
<om26er> everybody is here. i guess
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<anoop> im not able to boot the live cd
<om26er> anoop: md5 its
<om26er> !md5 | anoop
<ubottu> anoop: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<indus> !who | anoop
<ubottu> anoop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Wantor> Anyone can help me with some printer problems with ubuntu?
<enovativ> i am trying to see my window share, and it was working at one time, now it doesn't work can anyone help ?
<om26er> indus: i thought that was his first question
<a2f> om26er, any idea about my problem?
<anoop> ubottu, i didnt get md5...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> Wantor: you might want to describe your problems a bit more
<enovativ> i am have done : smb://hostname/share/
<enovativ> isn't that correct ?
<enovativ> i have also restarted both machines
<indus> anoop: how are you checking the md5 hashes
<enovativ> how do I log this irc session ?
<Wantor> At my school, you cant print without logging in with your school account. But i can't login anywhere, tho i installed the printer correctly?
<indus> anoop: you need to checkit from windows
<Slart> enovativ: you don't have to.. look at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<enovativ> Slart: thanks
 * aes256cbc tries again
<aes256cbc> How do I recover data from an luks-encrypted partition with 2 logical volumes inside (swap and root, it is a default Ubuntu 9.10 guided full hard disk encryption install)? It accepts the passphrase, but once it is decrypted the 2 logical volumes seem to be missing. The last thing that happened was that the laptop (Ibm T61, 160 GB harddrive) crashed while comming back from hibernation.
<Slart> Wantor: is this an ubuntu question?
<Wantor> Yes it is
<anoop> indus , when i boot the live cd, it ends with a "out  of range"
<Wantor> Because i can do it with windows
<Wantor> But not Ubuntu
<indus> anoop: boot in safe graphics mode
<anoop> indus, that also tried but same error
<enovativ> Slart: shouldn't i be looking for a file called #ubuntu.txt ?
<Slart> Wantor: so... what you meant to say is "I run ubuntu version X.XX and I try to use it .. via a wireless connection at my school.. but I can't use the schools network printers which is strange because it works when I use windows" ?
<indus> anoop: what monitor u have?
<anoop> indus, 18.5" lcd asus
<enovativ> Slart: never mind i found it
<Slart> enovativ: just go to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com , click on the year, month, day and finally the channel.. #ubuntu.txt or #ubuntu.html
<blue112> I'm quitting, see you soon everyone :)
<indus> anoop: how did you select safe graphics mode?
<Wantor> I run Ubuntu 9.10. I can connect to my schools network printer and install it, but i cannot print, because you have to login to the printer with your school account. I can't login, because it dosent say so anywhere. The printer is a konica minolta C250
<aes256cbc> hmm, I guess I will have to post it into the forums too :P
<anoop> indus, bby pressing f4
<indus> ok
<Slart> Wantor: ah.. getting better.. it might be some kind of special "windows only" printer accounting software .. or it might be a limitation of samba (if that's what you're using to connect to the printer)
<indus> anoop: ok
<indus> anoop: need to google , wait
<anoop> ok
<enovativ> slart : how often does it update ?
<Slart> enovativ: once an hour or so
<iceroot> ext2 can handle hardlinks like ext3? or are there difference?
<dominiq> CustomLog /ram/log/apache2/access.log combined
<dominiq> hello folks, can someone please explain to me how to efficently change access.log path in apache2 conf? i tried and i failed.. it is still writing to old path
<u-foka> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<researcher1> I have italc installed on home PC which I want to take to office pc.Whats the best way to do this?
<researcher1> im have on home PC  ubuntu 9.10 64 bit & office pc has ubuntu 9.10 32 bit.I have italc installed on home PC which I want to take to office pc.Whats the best way to do this?
<yy> is there any website from where I can find which paper has cited one paper ?
<Ddorda> how can i make a deb file for a script i made?
<dominiq> can someone please explain to me how to efficently change access.log path in apache2 conf? i tried and i failed.. it is still writing to old path
<Callum> researcher1: just install it with the package manager on the Office PC, if you are not able go you can grab the 32-bit package and its dependencies at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<researcher1> ok.callum
<aes256cbc> How do I recover data from an lvm-volume?
<ardchoille> Ddorda: packaging a .deb just for a single script is kinda overkill
<Ddorda> ardchoille: why overkill? i want it to be installed nicely and easy to removed
<ardchoille> Ddorda: you can achieve that with sudo cp and sudo rm  :)
<c0p3rn1c> how do I reinstall a broken package, start with a clean slate ?
<Ddorda> ardchoille: -.- and if it's a new linux user?
<mike4995> how can it be ubuntu is so slow compared to debian, i think its becomming a bit bloated? :S
<ardchoille> Ddorda: All a .deb package does is copy files to the system anyway
<Ddorda> ardchoille: yes, i know that
<Callum> andchoille: that didn't stop me making a DEB for winetricks =) brilliant small scripts sometimes deserve packages
<ardchoille> Ddorda: Perfect chance for them to get to know the commandline?
<dominiq> can someone please explain to me how to efficently change access.log path in apache2 conf? i tried and i failed.. it is still writing to old path
<c0p3rn1c> sudo apt-get install purge mysql-server*;sudo apt-get remove mysql-server* doesnt do the trick
<Callum> ardchoille*: that didn't stop me making a DEB for winetricks =) brilliant small scripts sometimes deserve packages
<DarwinSurvivor> I upgraded my server from jaunty to karmic a few months ago, but all the repos still say jaunty, is there an automatic way to update the list?
<c0p3rn1c> I wrecked my /etc/init.d/mysql script too
<egertonm20> dominiq: after making the changes did you stop and restart Apache?
<Ddorda> ardchoille: you're not helping...
<chilli1> Hi i need big help
<nperry> chilli1: Ask away :)
<onpartner> ^^
<varun> hello every one
<varun> this is svary
<onpartner> hi
<varun> this is varun
<nperry> !hello | varun
<ubottu> varun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xtreemdanger> hi
<chilli1> It says one or more disks are failing
<varun> thanks
<silv3r_m00n> can I upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 using the 9.10 dvd ?
<chilli1> And it didnt mount before
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, you need the alternate installer
<varun> I was trying to install a game thru wine and wine says not enough space and sees only 1 gb whearas I have 4 gigs free
<ardchoille> Ddorda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<varun> how do I go around this problem
<chilli1> The disk has many bad sectors
<iflema>  c
<iflema> o
<iflema> n
<iflema> s
<FloodBot3> iflema: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iflema> o
<bazhang> iflema, stop that
<silv3r_m00n> bazhang: what does the alternate installer cd contain ?
<researcher1> Is there  a way to export installed  application from one UBUNTU installed PC to another? Whats the easy and fast method if the other does not have Internet connection?
<nperry> chilli1: Have you ran a fsck?
<ardchoille> !aptoncd | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<chilli1> nperry:  Yes didnt fix it
<varun> so anyone who can say anything about this
<varun> ?
<nperry> Is it your main hard drive or what?
<chilli1> Main
<no_mind_> I am getting following segfault while upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 http://pastebin.com/m6b49a035
<chilli1> ill run it again
<researcher1> thanks ubottu
<syn-ack> no_mind_, which platform?
<dominiq> can someone please explain to me how to efficently change access.log path in apache2 conf? i tried and i failed.. it is still writing to old path. and yes, i restarted apache2
<SmokeyD> in karmic ctrl-alt-del is defined in the keyboard shortcuts for logout. But when I press it, I don't get a logout question, I only get the options shutdown,restart,suspend,hibernate. Where did the logout go? I want to logout using this menu (in case I don't have a mouse present, long story)
<nperry> k
<nperry> dominiq: CustomLog /dir/you/want/access_log common ?
<geirha> no_mind_: Upgrading from dapper to karmic is not supported. You'll have to go dapper -> hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty -> karmic
<syn-ack> geirha, ack didnt notice he was that far back. :/
<frogzoo> no_mind_: for dapper you'll need to use the unsupported repo
<geirha> syn-ack: Well, not sure he's using dapper, but it's got the closest version number for that package according to packages.ubuntu.com
<no_mind_> frogzoo: which repo ?
<varun> hello
<varun> no one who could say anything
<varun> about it
<varun> ?
<meowbuntu> i typed this command "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" how do i set it to point to partition 6 please
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<c0p3rn1c> is innodb disabled in mysql ??
<c0p3rn1c> using ubuntu
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> And even if it were its not like it cant be enabled
<frogzoo> no_mind_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<c0p3rn1c> I dunno how, but I wrecked it then
<nperry> SmokeyD: I just noticed that it didn't actually have log out on the menu.
<b52_> quit
<paolo88> hi
<paolo88> i wnat delete a order make on canonical store...how can i do?
<c0p3rn1c> does sudo apt-get purge mysql-server*;sudo apt-get remove mysql-server*;  remove every trace of mysql-server?
<c0p3rn1c> even init.d scripts
<c0p3rn1c> ?
<andi_> guys, i need software to slip videos, any reccomendations?
<syn-ack> you dont need to do all that, c0p3rn1c
<andi_> *recommendation
<nperry> SmokeyD: Are you fimilar with launchpad? Might have to create a bug to get added to a wishlish
<syn-ack> all you need to do is a purge
<c0p3rn1c> syn-ack,ok
<c0p3rn1c> and when that is not enough ?
<varun> hello again
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<varun> anyone here who could say anything about my question
<Aegil> Hey, I have a system set up with dual boot, windows / ubuntu. I have set up an extra account on the machine, however when you log in under this account it mounts and gives access to the windows parttion C: drive, is there a way of stopping this for a particular user?
<SmokeyD> nperry: ok, I will add it. In the mean time, is there any way I can logout using a keyboard shortcut? I have already set the keyboard shortcut to show the panel main menu, but in the menu there is no logout option either.... :(
<meowbuntu> i typed this command "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" how do i set it to point to partition 6 please
<khensthoth> varun: You might want to ask here. http://www.winehq.org/irc
<meowbuntu> anyone know about grub 2
<Aegil> what is it you are trying to do meowbuntu
<varun> ok
<varun> thanks
<varun> will try
<chilli1> nperry: Back
<khensthoth> SmokeyD: Create a custom shortcut with this command: gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<SmokeyD> khensthoth: cool, thanks.
<meowbuntu> Aegil, install grub image. the output the command gave was different that in this tutoral http://mattrudge.wordpress.com/2009/10/30/splash-screen-in-grub-2/
<chilli1> It says Disk has many bad sectors what can i do
<sergeykish> Hello, I need to share HTTP. So I install squid, but can't configure it - always 'refuse connection'. From `squid.conf` - `http_access allow all`. I need simplest proxy, please help
<meowbuntu> as i have multiple os on same hdd it picked up all of them
<nmvictor> is deleting a kernel you booted with after a later version has installed an act that would jeopardize  your current session?
<frogzoo> nmvictor: not at all
<nmvictor> frogzoo: thanks
<James__d> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<c0p3rn1c> when I try to reinstall mysql-server I get an error when the installer runs mysql-server-5.1 (--configure):
<frogzoo> nmvictor: it's a high risk strategy though..
<scottandmonique> chilli pm me
<nperry> chilli1: Anyway, you really cannot fix those bad sectors with an fsck. What you need to do is make the drive remap those sectors, and that will mean working more low level. You CAN do it the geeky way (possibly) but it's fairly tedious and if your drive is failing it will be only a temporary fix. Here's what I suggest you do: go to the manufacturer's website and download their diagnostic tool. Seagate has one and Maxtor has
<meowbuntu> Aegil,
<meowbuntu> ^ any cluue
<nmvictor> frogzoo: what do you mean?
<c0p3rn1c> tried to purge it, no luck
<Aegil> meowbuntu: how you mean it picked up all of them? are you wanting  it to show an image or just boot to a specific option?
<scottandmonique> chilli
<trap2> !purge
<Sacho> nperry: you got  cut off after Maxtor
<meowbuntu> Aegil, http://mattrudge.wordpress.com/2009/10/30/splash-screen-in-grub-2/
<frogzoo> nmvictor: best to make sure the new kernel boots before deleting the old
<meowbuntu> i want to do this
<nperry> chilli1:  has one called  "gwscan" or something. You can download it as a bootable iso- burn it to a cd, reboot, and run an extended test. It's likely to find errors and if it can it will offer to remap them. Let it do its thing and then reload your  system.
<sergeykish> `apt search proxy` gives a lot of application, what is the simplest one?
<nperry> (sorry forgot about char cut off)
<meowbuntu> Aegil, it should say this
<meowbuntu> Updating /boot/grub/grub.cfg …
<meowbuntu> Found Debian background: (your file name).tga
<surlo> Hello there. I am a new linux user and I would like to know how could I install .exe files
<nperry> !wine | surlo
<ubottu> surlo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ardchoille> !wine | surlo
<surlo> thank you nperry
<nmvictor> anyone know hoe i would update to the current firefox version from the tarbal i downloaded, when i run ./updater script inside the archive i get Usage: updater <dir-path> [parent-pid [working-dir callback args...]], which is complete greek for the little geek i am
<chilli0> To the people who are talking to chilli1 Talk to me
<Aegil> meowbuntu: what message does it give when you run that command?
<nmvictor> frogzoo: thanks for that tip,sounds very wise
<chilli0> Thats me on other computer , but i cant see the messeges
<CShadowRun> nmvictor: firefox updates itself automatically, why are you trying to update it manually?
<nperry> chilli0: Have a look at the manufactors website, see if there is a bootable iso which will remap the bad sectors
<meowbuntu> but i get this http://pastebin.com/d7925a6e4
<meowbuntu> Aegil, i get this http://pastebin.com/d7925a6e4
<nmvictor> CShadowRun: strange, the version i have installed is 3.0.5 which was shipped with jaunty, the tarbal version is 3.5.5?????
<neil_d> I am running bind9.  I don't think it is flushing the journals correctly :( is there any way to force a flush?
<CShadowRun> nmvictor: upgrade to karmic, it has 3.5.5
<nperry> CShadowRun: Ubuntu firefox plugin disables automatic updates!
<meowbuntu> Aegil, anyideas
<CShadowRun> nperry: yea but apt still updates you providing you keep your OS up to date too :)
<nmvictor> CShadowRun: That requires bandwith that i dont have at the moment, no idea about the usage returned by ./updater script?
<nperry> CShadowRun: Ofcourse :)
<crawler> any Xubuntu users who can help me set up a working VNC server?  i can connect, but get only a grey screen and X cursor.
<CShadowRun> nmvictor: nope, sorry
<newuser> Hello all - I have just installed Unbuntu Netbook remix through the wubi installer in Windows 7 - and I am loving it - but at start after choosing Ubuntu I get Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr‎ for about a min then boots in fine
<nmvictor> CShadowRun: np, thanks anyway
<c0p3rn1c> syn-ack, here is the error after purge when I try to reinstall
<khensthoth> meowbuntu: If you have followed the steps correctly, run update-grub. See if that helps.
<chilli0> nperry, What did u say ? The other computer wacked out
<CShadowRun> nmvictor: just that manually upgrading parts of the core os seems like a recipe for disaster when you actually do upgrade
<Aegil> meowbuntu: have you edited 05_debian_theme to point to yoru image as in the tutorial?
<crawler> in Ubuntu it's easy by using the Remote Desktop Preferences configurator...but not so straight forward in Xubuntu.
<nperry> chilli0: What manufactor is the hard drive? Normally there is a "recovery iso" to fix bad sectors.
<researcher11> Im trying to install remastersys using the command sudo apt-get install deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/ when I egt the error "E: Couldn't find package deb". Any HELP please?
<chilli0> nperry, Haiatch or something
<nperry> reactor: You need to add the deb line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<researcher11> cant get this.Please explain
<meowbuntu> Aegil,  yes i think its right
<newuser> Has anyone had a problem with the wubi installer
<meowbuntu> Aegil, just gives different output than in tutoral is all
<crawler> researcher11: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the line: deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic
<nperry> chilli0: http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT Download the CD Image, burn it onto a cd-r and boot the cd. Its a more indepth than fsck and should be able to remap the bad sectors. If this doesn't work then you have a dieing hddd
<ardchoille> !gksudo | researcher1 , crawler
<ubottu> researcher1 , crawler: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<meowbuntu> Aegil, i'm going to reboot and see it grub splashscreen has changed.
<researcher11> thanks crawler.Where do I add this line ? At the end ?
<crawler> ardchoille: thanks for that
<ardchoille> yw
<Tina-> my lan on eeepc died :'( i booted winxp and that did not find it either, it is enabled in bios and i only have this eeepc  one and half week
<nperry> crawler: Yes at the end :)
<nperry> crawler: then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install packagename
<whitman> Is Samba included on the LiveCD?
<indus> whitman: no
<whitman> Damn
<chilli0> nperry,  If it is dieing ?
<chilli0> Reinstall or the hdd is dead
<theadmin> Hello everyone. I have quite an interesting problem, I want to install a program, it is supported on Ubuntu 8.04 and higher. They also have a repository, which I want to add... yet it is of "hardy multiverse" type. Will this work on Karmic?
<Aegil> meowbuntu: its possible it didnt find your image when you run the command. It should be in either of the following locations /usr/share/images/desktop-base/
<Aegil> /usr/share/images/grub/
<nperry> chilli0: hdd will die, remapping the sectors will only be a temp fix 90% chance of it keep having bad sectors
<indus> theadmin: mixing repos is not advised
<khensthoth> theadmin: Depends. What app is it?
<indus> theadmin: but it might work
<ardchoille> theadmin: No, mixing release packages can cause you quite a bit of trouble
<ghostlines> where is grub's menu.lst in ubuntu 9.10?
<nperry> theadmin: It will work, but work with caution
<Tina-> how i remove old unused kernels?
<chilli0> nperry, k
<Tina-> ghostlines: it not uses it
<indus> !grub2 | nperry
<ubottu> nperry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> nperry: there is no menu.lst now
<frogzoo> theadmin: best download the .deb - do NOT enable the repo
<Tina-> ghostlines: use update-grub2
<chilli0> nperry, Anyway , i might reinstall but how can i get all of my email data saved?
<theadmin> frogzoo: Okay... but upgrading manually will be a meh.
<nperry> indus: there is the /grub/boot/menu.cfg
<frogzoo> theadmin: how it is
<nperry> chilli0: Ubuntu one or usb stick
<ardchoille> frogzoo: even downloading the deb may cause deps problems since it was intended for hardy
<theadmin> frogzoo: Em, could you rephrase this?
<indus> nperry: you have to edit /etc/defaul/grub now it seems but i dont know how
<ghostlines> ohh k thanks
<Orion777> is there a way to make the entries on the taskbar smaller?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nperry> indus: In theory, you should never write a grub menu file now
<Tina-> ghostlines: update-grub is smart enough to make your list
<nperry> indus: As its all automatic
<Tina-> how i remove old unused kernels?
<khensthoth> Tina-: search for old kernels in Synaptic and remove them. Linux-headers-somethingsomething and Linux-image-somethingsomething. Make sure you remove the right kernel number
<chilli0> nperry, Ubuntu one
<indus> Tina-: from synaptic search for the older ones
<theadmin> Tina-: "sudo apt-get remove --purge kernelpackage". To see all them, "dpkg -l | grep "linux-image""
<Tina-> ic , thought there was a automated thing for it
<StaticPhilly> morning all
<theadmin> Hi, StaticPhilly
<StaticPhilly> does anyone know why after a fresh install of pureftp, i get "421 Unable to switch capabilities" when trying to start its daemon?
<chilli0> How can i save all evolution data ? Including the passwords and all emails
<trackerartist> hello..my network icon on the tray disappeared..second time happenin
<newuser> morning
<khensthoth> chilli0: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/12/03/how-to-backup-evolution/
<trackerartist> soo..anyoen?
<theadmin> !help | trackerartist
<ubottu> trackerartist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sunrider> i have a problem with network manager updating my /etc/resolv.conf every time
<trackerartist> !!! important !!! tray icon change
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trackerartist> okay
<sunrider> even though i disabled networkmanager using update.rc-d
<ardchoille> !patience | trackerartist
<ubottu> trackerartist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sunrider> or what its called, it still messess with my resolv.conf
<theadmin> sunrider: uh, it is "NetworkManager", not "networkmanager", if that helps any.
<sunrider> :o
<nperry> StaticPhilly: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=272527 - Seems like your kernel is missing out on something. try running modprobe capability
<Graloth|Work> how do i make a program run as root?
<chilli0> Thanks KennethP
<newuser> Hello all - I have just installed Unbuntu Netbook remix through the wubi installer in Windows 7 - and I am loving it - but at start after choosing Ubuntu I get Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr‎ for about a min then boots in fine
<sunrider> NetworkManager.dpkg-backup
<chilli0> Thanks khensthoth
<ardchoille> !sudo | Graloth|Work
<ubottu> Graloth|Work: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sunrider> there is even more
<StaticPhilly> sunrider: do you have the network-manager-applet install? (i think its a gnome app tho) this will let you setup the dns etc so it makes no dif to resolv.conf
<StaticPhilly> nperry: thanks
<Graloth|Work> ardchoille, how do i then launch the program as root from the terminal?
<sunrider> staticphilly, i would much rather simply bypass that
<ardchoille> Graloth|Work: if it's a command line app: sudo program_name_here
<sunrider> staticphilly, what happens if i apt-get rmeove that thing
<ardchoille> Graloth|Work: use gksudo if it's a gui app
<Graloth|Work> its not, its an ftp program
<Tina-> for an eeepc i need i386 kernel or the generic??
<theadmin> Graloth|Work: Um, "sudo programname". If it's a graphical app, then "gksu progamname"
<ardchoille> Graloth|Work: do NOT run ftp apps as root, that is dangerous
<Tina-> dunno any more what wa&s the d"efault on UNR
<sunrider> The following packages will be REMOVED: network-manager network-manager-gnome
<sunrider> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: libdns50 python-urwid
<sunrider> maybe i need those two
<sunrider> libdns50 sounds crucial
<Graloth|Work> ardchoille, i need to move files from my ftp server to a folder on my machine that i need root access to access
<theadmin> sunride: Unlikely. If it says that nothing needs them, then it's true. It means no program uses them.
<ardchoille> Graloth|Work: then ftp them as user and then copy them to the destination as root. running ftp app as root is a serious security hole
<c0p3rn1c> I have troubles removing and reinstalling mysql-server
<c0p3rn1c> can anyone help me ?
<StaticPhilly> sunrider: just means you will not have the pretty icon and gui to set it up ;) you will have to find networkmanagers configuration files and setup its dns, thats the only way i can think of to stop it writing to /etc/resolv.conf unless you change the files permissions to read only, that might work but also might cause networkmanager to chuck errors
<Graloth|Work> ardchoille, no idea how to move files as root, since im not running a program, just trying to access a folder
<epinky> !nbr> Tina-
<ubottu> Tina-, please see my private message
<romildo> Hi.
<theadmin> Graloth|Work: "sudo mv filename /path/to/directory"
<romildo> Which command line should I use in order to build a backup of my root partition into a tar archive, so that it can be restored after some disk mantainance I will be doing?
<ardchoille> !bash | Graloth|Work then you need to learn how to manipulate files via the command line;
<ubottu> Graloth|Work then you need to learn how to manipulate files via the command line;: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Graloth|Work> its an entire dir
<Graloth|Work> bah, ill just reinstall windows, much easier to do this there
<crawler> any Xubuntu users who can help me set up a working VNC server?  i can connect, but get only a grey screen and X cursor.
<ardchoille> yeah, a lot of things are easier on Windows.. viruses, trojans, worms, malware...
<theadmin> crawler: Maybe ask on #xubuntu ?
<Sacho> That's just silly, file manipulation is times easier in linux than in windows
<newuser> am I in the right channel to ask about wubi installer on netbook remix
<crawler> theadmin: i'm there for a while, it's completely dead :-)
<theadmin> ardchoille: Well, don't mind n00bs, they all act like this.
<StaticPhilly> crawler: i could be wrong (its been a while since i played with vnc) but i think you have to tell vnc to start xubuntu when the user connects, it starts startx by default
<theadmin> newuser: Well, we might not know anything. But ask.
<newuser> Hello all - I have just installed Unbuntu Netbook remix through the wubi installer in Windows 7 - and I am loving it - but at start after choosing Ubuntu I get Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr‎ for about a min then boots in fine
<DASPRiD> uh, someone knows if there is a ppa for thunderbird 3? :)
<researcher11> can an AptonCD created  from 64 bit system be restored & its applications  run successfully  on 32 bit ? And is 32 bit to 64 bit also possible ?
<theadmin> newuser: WUBI gives some strange errors while booting, if boots fine than don't mind it. It likes doing so, I think.
<crawler> StaticPhilly: ok, i was playing around with the startup script for a bit, maybe i used the wrong command..
<ardchoille> DASPRiD: hold on, I just blogged about tb3
<DASPRiD> ardchoille, hehe
<theadmin> researcher11: If packages are not architecture-dependent (most unlikely), then possible.
<newuser> theadmin ok so just ignore it ?
<nperry> newuser: According to this Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr‎, the reason why that error message is there before it looks for the wubidir in the hard drive vendors partion (which holds some drivers i think)
<ardchoille> DASPRiD:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzc4Mw
<researcher11> How do I know if packages are architecture-dependent?
<DASPRiD> ardchoille, thx
<nperry> newuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798283 Seems to solv the issue
<ardchoille> yw
<c0p3rn1c> oh I should use AUTOREMOVE
<c0p3rn1c> why dident anyone tell me :(
<theadmin> researcher11: Well, find em on packages.ubuntu.com and look at what architecture they're for.
<researcher11> ok
<DASPRiD> ardchoille, hm but there's not ppa for it yet, right?
<ReggyLove> i just installed buntu 8.04 and need help fixing jettery video playback on youtube and sites like it, i use firefox and just installed adobe flash player 10 but it's still jettery
<newuser> nperry: ok will have a look thanks
<Gwince> c0p3rn1c: Use Autoremove.
<Gwince> :)
<tapas> is it possible to make this reminder about updates less aggressive?
<c0p3rn1c> lol @ Gwince
<tapas> it pops up at least once per session and steals my focus when i do something else
<DASPRiD> ardchoille, ah well, there's the mozilla daily ppa
<ardchoille> DASPRiD: You can search for a PPA here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<tapas> a different icon in the tray -> ok
<theadmin> tapas: Possible. PM me please, I'll send the command over
<tapas> popping up and stealing focus is an absolute nono..
<tapas> theadmin: why would you want to do that via PM?
<theadmin> tapas: Well, whatever, just noisy here... Run this: "gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false"
<ardchoille> DASPRiD: Looks like there are a lot of tb ppa's: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=thunderbird
<tapas> theadmin: cool, thanks..
<c0p3rn1c> why are there still config and init.d files from mysql after I tried to purge and autoremoved mysql-server
<c0p3rn1c> can I safely remove them?
<ardchoille> c0p3rn1c: you may still have something installed that needs those scripts
<trackerartist> okay..
<trackerartist> where is my ans???
<trackerartist> been QUITE a while
<DASPRiD> ardchoille, well i'll install it from the mozilla daily ppa
<ardchoille> DASPRiD: Sounds like the best thing anyway
<epinky> !resetpanel | trackerartist
<ubottu> trackerartist: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<c0p3rn1c> why does apt-get purge mysql-server try to start the mysql-server ?
<DASPRiD> c0p3rn1c, apt-get remove --purge mysql-server, no?
<DASPRiD> or aptitude purge mysql-server
<c0p3rn1c> DASPRiD, ok thx
<ardchoille> c0p3rn1c: you're going to need sudo for that
<theadmin> em lol why do we need 4 FloodBots? Though this is offtopic, but still...
<c0p3rn1c> ardchoille, I know
<c0p3rn1c> now it tries to configure mysql-server
<c0p3rn1c> wtf!
<ardchoille> theadmin: good question for #ubuntu-bots
<nperry> !floodbot | theadmin
<Tina-> strange i rm old headers but they img's are still in /boot :s
<c0p3rn1c> I want to remove :(
<Tina-> via synaptic
<nperry> I swear there was a factroid :)
<scottandmonique> can someone run through a mysql setup and config
<theadmin> Tina-: Run sudo apt-get autoremove
<Tina-> ty
<R1_> I have a quick question for anyone who knows. Is it possible to install more than one driver for a device, and deciding whether to use  either one through terminal ( using commands like rmmod and modprobe )
<ardchoille> nperry: I could have sworn there was
<trap2> Where can I get memory requirement for running compiz
<meowbuntu> how can i run inxi comand in terminal
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: have you tried inxi ?
<Tina-> lol taht will remove linux-headers-2.6.31-16-generic , and that is the one i want ^^
<Serpico> hi
<theadmin> Tina: Uh, you removed wrong stuff then.
<ardchoille> Tina-: then it sounds like you might have done something wrong in the recent remove
<crawler> StaticPhilly: looks like i was using a bum server (tightvncserver).  installed x11vnc and all is well :-)
 * Tina- goes check again
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, used it all the time in linux mint. dont work in ubuntu where do i get it
<c0p3rn1c> can anyone tell me why sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server tries to configure the mysql-server password??
<ardchoille> !info inxi
<ubottu> Package inxi does not exist in karmic
<florian> good morning
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, y is that
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: you may have to compile, it doesn't seem to be in the repos
<coz_> c0p3rn1c,  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<c0p3rn1c> i'm starting to think that the ubuntu packaging system isn't that fail safe
<meowbuntu> y it was one of the most basic tools for linux
<c0p3rn1c> coz_, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ?
<R1_> I have a quick question for anyone who knows. Is it possible to install more than one driver for a device, and deciding whether to use  either one through terminal ( using commands like rmmod and modprobe )
<epinky> scottandmonique: "sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client" , follow the after-install steps
<meowbuntu> even feudora uses inxi
<coz_> c0p3rn1c,   no just autoremove
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: what does inxi do? There may be another tool for the purpose in ubuntu
<meowbuntu> ubuntu 9.04 had it
 * ardchoille is thinking that feudora is an even better name
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: no it doesn't,
<meowbuntu> well ubuntu does have it
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: I'm on 9.04 and it isn't in the repos
<meowbuntu> inxi displayes os
<coz_> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/shell-system-information-tool-for-linux.html
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: can you describe it a bit better?
<meowbuntu> inxi -S displayes system specific info
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<coz_> meowbuntu,   you can also try  dmidecode  I think it shows similar info
<meowbuntu> inxi -A displayes audio info
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: something like conky or gkRELLm?
 * c0p3rn1c bbl lunch
<nic3> is there any chan nel for xinerama?
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, conky no not that. conky is a application displaying info on desktop. crunchbang os uses it bu default
<meowbuntu> inci is a terminal command
<DJones> meowbuntu: You could look at hwinfo in ubuntu, that might be a similar tool
<coz_> meowbuntu,   as i said    dmidecode does similar things and I believe it is default
<DJones> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-1 (karmic), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: I see this one in the repos for 9.04:  osdsh - Overlays your screen with various system information
<coz_> meowbuntu,  and you dont need a script to run dmidecode
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: There's also sysinfo
<Sacho> inxi seems to be just a script?
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: apt-cache search system | grep information
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, . no not that
<nic3> is there any chan nel for xinerama?
<nic3> what is channel name for x?
<iceroot> nic3: #xorg i guess
<Sacho> meowbuntu: why not just do what their site says? download it and use it
<Sacho> quote: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/inxi && chmod +x inxi && inxi
<ardchoille> Sacho: that won't work
<Sacho> ardchoille: why not?
<coz_> meowbuntu,  although looking at some inxi info it seems a bit more concise info   but I will have to play with this
<Sacho> oh you mean privileges? :P
<ardchoille> Sacho: because you don't have permission to write to /usr/local/bin. And, you should never use wget as root (sudo)
<Sacho> ardchoille: I was only copying from their site
<meowbuntu> coz_, inxi is v=basic simple and should be avaialable in ubuntu
<Sacho> obviously can be adjusted ^^
<ardchoille> Sacho: then their site is giving bad advice
<coz_> meowbuntu,   maybe so  but apparenlty  dmidecode has replace it at least in the repository
<Sacho> meowbuntu: it seems to work fine for me :) it even has a deb package...
<coz_> meowbuntu,    http://code.google.com/p/inxi/w/list
<Tina-> i dont need linux-source do i? if i dont intend to build my own kernel
<strywgr> anyone knows about a good file sharing webserver program?
<meowbuntu> guys search for inxi on this page http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_gloria_whatsnew.php that will tell you what inxi is. then you can tell me the ubuntu app that does same.
<Tina-> strywgr: what must it do?
<turbanoff> win+m in ubuntu 9.10.
<Tina-> strywgr: ssh (sftp) is best
<turbanoff> go to negative screen
<strywgr> aright
<Tina-> strywgr: i share my music across boxes with upnp via rhythmboc and xbmc
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: conky can do that, it can display anything you tell it to
<Sacho> meowbuntu: inxi seems to do the same. you can download and chmod it on your pc. it takes less than 10 seconds
<meowbuntu> inxi intergrates with irc clients to display quick info to
<meowbuntu> ari dont need or want conky
<meowbuntu> ^ ardchoille
<strywgr> i need to share a lot of things and need people to upload things at my system at the same time.
<nomic1> can anyone tell me what I can use on ubuntu to create a windows compatible zip file?
<doctor> Hi
<coz_> meowbuntu,   true that inxi is workable on irc as far as I can tell
<Tina-> quassel ftw :p
<strywgr> i was finding something like 'easy file sharing webserver' which is only for windows
<meowbuntu> Sacho, ok i can get it from that page ok
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ThiU34JN_2E/SwCYEaDwrcI/AAAAAAAAB7M/LelitiCqYtA/s800/scr-Conky.png
<coz_> meowbuntu,  dmidecode is for your info  alone
<doctor> I am using the dump command  in terminal how dose one use the restore thanks
<epinky> nomic1: gzip or gunzip?
<meowbuntu> coz_, yes linux mint uses it it saves time with pastebin
<nic3> i connected two monitors using xrandr, i am able to see only one at a time, any idea what i am doing wrong?
<nomic1> ok ty. epinky
<frogzoo1> man dump
<meowbuntu> inxi makes helping ppl and getting help easier
<ece> &join #latex
<ece> sorry
<coz_> meowbuntu,  yeah I understand  and I think that would be the main difference between inxi and dmidecode  although pastbinit  is avialable also for pastebining something
<ardchoille> pastebinit is awesome
<meowbuntu> sorry guys i am lost wheree can i get download for inxi in ubuntu
<trackerartist> thanks epinky IT works!
<doctor> sudo dump -0uf /dev/sdb1 /
<coz_> meowbuntu,   although Linux mint is defining it as a "new" app  instead of an older one:)
<epinky> !yay | trackerartist
<doctor> trying to use the restore command
<ubottu> trackerartist: Glad you made it! :-)
<meowbuntu> coz_, new app for mint
<trackerartist> epinky, thanks..its fun talkin a bot
<coz_> meowbuntu,  ok  that makes sense :)
<doctor> the book saids to use the cd / in terminal to find the external hard drive where the backup is stored but  icn not find it
<epinky> trackerartist: you're welcome  :)
<meowbuntu> i cant swwm to find inxi for ubuntu though
<coz_> meowbuntu,   I use dmidecode often... the output is rendered differently in terminal from inxi  but I believe you get the same information
<Sacho> it's a bash script. :( Why does it need an ubuntu package?
<meowbuntu> inxi is the best app
<doctor> cd /xxx
<ardchoille> Sacho: you have a url for inxi?
<coz_> meowbuntu,  inxi is also implimented by default on kde  with quassel irc
<Sacho> ardchoille: it's on their site, smxi.org, with instructions and such to install
<ardchoille> Sacho: Ah, thanks
<doctor> Using chat for the first time cannot scroll down to the next line return key keeps on sending message before i finish
<Sacho> ardchoille: http://smxi.org/site/install.htm#inxi
<meowbuntu> dont like kubuntu
<doctor> :-(
<doctor> :-(
<doctor> :-(
<ardchoille> hehe, their site looks like irssi ui
<meowbuntu> doctor try shift+return
<ubuntu> hello
<meowbuntu> ok dddd
<ubuntu> it seems no body want to chat here?
<meowbuntu> ubuntu this is not a chat site
<epinky> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<yangxiaobo> hello
<coz_> ubuntu,   there is an offtopic chanel I believe
<rob_p> ubuntu: That's because it's a support channel.  There are many other channels available for idle chat.
<ubuntu> what are the most people doing here?
<meowbuntu> ubuntu, its a help chanel. where you get or give help
<coz_> ubottu,  this is an official support channel for ubuntu ,,, as mentioned
<rob_p> ubuntu: some are here to get answers to questions, others are here to provide them...
<epinky> !ontopic | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<miansc> whats a good program to minter cpu temprature?
<tmorphius> anyone know why my Trust SpaceCam 120 wont work on karmic, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams < that it should on skype, and it worked on intrepid..
<eggy_> How do I find the UID string for a device to e used for /etc/fstab?
<meowbuntu> !hi | ubuntu this is what everyone is doing
<ubottu> ubuntu this is what everyone is doing: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<epinky> eggy_: blkid ?
<coz_> tmorphius,   lm-sensors maybe
<meowbuntu> i miss inxi application i want it for ubuntu
<julio> good morning ppl
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: There are instructions on their site for installing inxi. follow the directions and install it
<julio> how can i configure my wifi button to work corrrectly?
<pyro__> i'm trying to install a second nic card on my server.  is there a command that will let modprobe scan my system for devices and just give the driver to install or do I have to do look up the module name in google?
<eggy_> epinky: yes, thank you. However, when I run it on my removable hard drive (FAT formatted), it doesn't print anything (blkid /dev/sdc1)
<julio> i'm on a HP 550 notebook and noticed that it doesn't work
<pyro__> hp....well there's your problem?
<epinky> eggy_: just type "sudo blkid"
<frogzoo1> pyro__: typically the kernel will pick it up itself & you only need update /etc/network/interfaces
<eggy_> epinky: ah, of course. I would have expected it to print an error message of some kind, heh
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, what website that
<eggy_> epinky: thanks man. So when the device now moves from sdc1 to sdb1 on a reboot, the UID will keep referring to that partition in my fstab?
<sunrider> is xubuntu more fun
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: http://smxi.org/site/install.htm
<Krambiorix> hi guys, when i for example do gstreamer-properties in a terminal, it says: Cannot open display:
<Ranakah> hi.. anybody know how to open .zup file in ubuntu?
<pyro__> frogzoo1: so, it should be as easy as adding eth1 do interfaces?
<epinky> eggy_: if it's a removable drive, we can't assure that, but in most cases yes
<ardchoille> Ranakah: unzip file.zip
<frogzoo1> pyro__: could well be
<eggy_> epinky: ok, thanks for the help :)
<Ranakah> ardchoille it's not a zip file.. it's zup file
<epinky> eggy_: you're welcome :)
<ardchoille> Ranakah: never heard of a .zup file
<ardchoille> Ranakah: sounds like a typo in the filename
<Ranakah> ardchoille i know :D me too
<ardchoille> Ranakah: file filename.zup
<ardchoille> I'll bet it's a zip file
<Ranakah> file ec_patch_80-103.zup
<Ranakah> ec_patch_80-103.zup: data
<ardchoille> I stand corrected
<Ranakah> it's a patch for jade dynasty.. and i can't play game without patch
<ardchoille> ah
<pyro__> frogzoo1: I added eth1 to the interface file but it's still not showing up in ifconfig
<pyro__> what do I need to restart?
<frogzoo1> pyro__: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<geirha> Ranakah: Is there no accompanying readme.txt or similar?
<Ranakah> no :(
<coz_> hey guys.. this isnew   getting  : python2.6-minimal: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2  after trying to install gawk
<Krambiorix> guys, i get this when i try to open gedit from command line : Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Ranakah> Krambiorix just ignore it
<miansc> why isnt any of my swap being used
<miansc> its all my ram
<Listerthrawn> miansc: You want your swap to be used?
<Krambiorix> Ranakah : i need to open gedit from there
<Krambiorix> so it doesn't work
<Ranakah> hm..
<miansc> isnt that what its used for?
<pyro__> got it, thanks a lot
<pyro__> I thought I was going to have to modprobe something :x
<pyro__> modprobe -vF frogzoo1
<Listerthrawn> miansc: You should only be using swap if you're ran out of physical memory
<Listerthrawn> miansc: Linux doesn't swap as a matter of course like Windows does.
<costas> im running ubuntu 9.10 + photoshop cs4 portable with wine.... does anyone knows why i cant save in interface of photoshop the UI text size ?
<Balsaq> can i erase all my internet web viewing history, cache and every thing else associated with that in ubuntu?
<Balsaq> or is it actually stored somewhere....
<Listerthrawn> miansc: open up loads of firefox windows until you're out of memory and then watch the swap usage increase
<miansc> ahh ok
<miansc> it will never get to swap stage :P
<Listerthrawn> if you're lucky it wont
<alankila> in fact, Linux will swap a bit even though you wouldn't normally be running out of RAM.
<Balsaq> :()
<miansc> alankilla thats a good thing yeah?
<indus> can i install a game with a patch or i need the cds for it
<indus> i have the data files
<alankila> But it's just a bit... memory pressure is generally solved by freeing pages, and there's a likelihood of some sort that the problem is solved by pushing anonymous memory to wswap
<costas> im running ubuntu 9.10 + photoshop cs4 portable with wine.... does anyone knows why i cant save in interface of photoshop the UI text size ?
<Krambiorix> nobody had this problem before????
<DASPRiD> Krambiorix, no!!!!
<ubuntukurdi> hola
<Listerthrawn> Swap: 11888060k total,        0k used, 11888060k free,  2899900k cached
<alankila> so if you for instance copy a large amount of files, you'll generally find a bit of memory landing into swap. That is because file copies cause memory pressure, and Linux tries to optimize this by freeing as much memory as possible for the copy.
<Balsaq> hola ketal
<Krambiorix> damn
<ubuntukurdi> anyone here, who can help me to find out my problem ? :)
<Krambiorix> what a community
<ubuntukurdi> i could try to tell about my ubuntu-probs in 4 different language :(
<miansc> ok cool
<DASPRiD> what a questionier
<bibekp> Krambiorix, what is your problem?
<sponzor> will this work? http://pastebin.com/m8365263
<Balsaq> ubuntukurdi only you will know what your problem truly is...
<Krambiorix> bibekp: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ubuntukurdi> hehe balsaq but i have no idea what the problem is
<Balsaq> ubuntukurdi please state your problem
<bibekp> Krambiorix, what triggered this?
<ubuntukurdi> my xserver seems like to act autonom
<bibekp> Krambiorix, give more details
<geirha> Krambiorix: Are you trying to run it from a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1-6)?
<Krambiorix> bibekp : try to run gedit in terminal
<ubuntukurdi> when i'm using firefox f.e. after 10-20 minutes i get a blackscreen
<miansc> i opened 120 firefoxes lol
<snoopy> test
<ubuntukurdi> than my xserver restarts again and i find myself at the gdm login
<Krambiorix> no just local , i opened a terminal window
<Krambiorix> geirha : no
<Listerthrawn> sponzor:  Should do.  I personally wouldn't run a Database on RAID 5 though
<ubuntukurdi> i tried to reconfigute xserver... but nothing happend
<geirha> Krambiorix: does: ''echo "$DISPLAY"'' output anything?
<bibekp> Krambiorix, as a normal user or via sudo ?
<mcphail> Krambiorix: have you switched user or used sudo?
<ubuntukurdi> i have the same problems also, when i'm using java programs (like jdownloader f.e.)
<Krambiorix> geirha , bibekp : i set DISPLAY now to :0.0  but before it wasn't set
<Krambiorix> mcphail : su -
<mot1> Afternoon folks, I was wondering if anyone knew of an open source VPN client that will support a random number generator access token (like the RSA token) for Ubuntu? I've looked into OpenVPN but this doesn't seem to be a feature. Thanks in Advance
<Younder> 0.0 is just default screen
<bibekp> Krambiorix, so it is solved or what?
<Balsaq> ubuntukurdi i hate that when that happens...
<geirha> !root | Krambiorix
<ubottu> Krambiorix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mcphail> Krambiorix: as root, you'd need to set DISPLAY as above. Use gksudo instead
<Younder> The one hooked up to your computer
<sponzor> Listerthrawn: where should i run it?
<geirha> Krambiorix: We don't support that
<ubuntukurdi> yeah balsaq me too.. but do you have any idea, what the problem is?
<Krambiorix> ow
<Balsaq> ubuntukurdi when i find myself in that situation i re-install my OS
<geirha> Krambiorix: If you need a root-shell, use sudo -i
<ubuntukurdi> i mean i tried to reconfigutre the xserver... shut down the gdm and typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org" but nothing happend
<Younder> ubotto is right, root password litteraly isn't set.
<ubuntukurdi> balsaq dude, i reinstalled my OS
<ubuntukurdi> and have this problems
<epinky> mot1: google for openswan, however I think OpenVPN can do the work
<mcphail> Krambiorix: for anything graphical use gksudo rather than sudo
<Younder> instead it has a administration group, like windows
<Krambiorix> geirha : mcphail, bibekp : gksudo gives me : (gksudo:17548): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ubuntukurdi> i have first 9.04... everything was fine... than i updated to 9.10 everything was terrible... so i thought i should install it new... now i installed it new and its still terrible -_-
<mcphail> Krambiorix: yes, but are you using gksudo as a normal user or as root?
<ubuntukurdi> anyone who can give me a hint`
<paissad-hp> hi all
<ubuntukurdi> its really sucks -_-
<bibekp> Krambiorix, your details are very confusing. you couldnt su and run gedit. so you set display to 0:0 and the you could run. now again you get the error with gksudo ?
<bibekp> Krambiorix, am i right?
<paissad-hp> what's the equivalent of  apt-get build-dep packagename for aptitude ?
<Balsaq> ubuntukurdi...yes many have complained when they went to 910-try re-instaling 904 as i said
<epinky> Krambiorix: "sudo xhost +"  then retry
<paissad-hp> and for apt-get -b source packagename ?
<Krambiorix> mcphail : as a normal user
<mot1> epinky, Thanks man, I'll check it out.
<Younder> ubuntukurdi, well what 'sucks'
<ubuntukurdi> balsaq, mate, i reinstalled it... i mean first distro-update
<ubuntukurdi> from 9.04 to 9.10
<ubuntukurdi> i had many problems
<ubuntukurdi> so i decided to install 9.10 completly new
<Krambiorix> bibekp : i su and tried to run gedit . I got an error and i set my display to 0:0 BUT it still doesn't work
<ubuntukurdi> i did it, but now i have the xserver probs
<Younder> you already said that
<bibekp> Krambiorix, how did you set display to 0:0 ?
<i_is_broke> ubuntukurdi, reinstall 9.04
<Krambiorix> epinky : xhost:  unable to open display ""
<ubuntukurdi> i am not sure, if the problems will be solved, when i reinstall 9.10 again
<ubuntukurdi> oh that you mean
<Balsaq> ubuntukurdi i prefer 904, i have had no issues with that one, others on here have complained of the 910
<c0p3rn1c> did I fail ubuntu or did ubuntu fail me :(
<ubuntukurdi> i should reinstall 904
<Krambiorix> bibekp : DISPLAY=0:0
<ubuntukurdi> okay thx guys
<bibekp> Krambiorix, by entering that into the terminal ?
<Krambiorix> bibekp: as root
<ubuntukurdi> than i should better wait til 10.04 and use til then 904
<Krambiorix> bibekp : yes
<c0p3rn1c> pff can't install mysql-server anymore, keep getting error's, tried everything
<ubuntukurdi> its probably the best idea
<bibekp> Krambiorix, why did you do that
<epinky> Krambiorix: are you on a ssh session?
<i_is_broke> ubuntukurdi, 10.4 should be more stable as its going to be a lts
<Younder> c0p3rn1c, you should be using a postgresql server anyhow
<miansc> ubuntu is for the win <3
<ubuntukurdi> muchas gracias compernos :) thx to you all :) zor spass hevalno :) tesekürrler arkadaslar :) vielen dank freunde :D
<ReggyLove> i just installed buntu 8.04 and need help fixing jettery video playback on youtube and sites like it, i use firefox and just installed adobe flash player 10 but it's still jettery. the laptop is a HP nx9420 with a centrino 2GHz cpu and 3Gb RAM and an ati x1600 gpu.
<SmokeyD> hey people. I want to report a bug in launchpad about the logout screen which is shown with ctrl-alt-del not showing a logout option, only restart,shutdown,hibernate,suspend. But to which package should I file it? gnome-desktop?
<Krambiorix> bibekp : cause i'm trying to solve my problem
<Balsaq> ubuntukurdi when you have an awesome 904 keep it, watch and listen to what people on here say...before you move up to the next edition
<bibekp> Krambiorix, i think the correct thing to do is to export the variable "DISPLAY=LOCALHOST:0.0"
<Krambiorix> epinky : no , local in a terminal window
<bibekp> Krambiorix, please dont give stupid answers
<c0p3rn1c> Younder, if it as up to me yes!
<ubuntukurdi> balsaq, ok mate :)
<bibekp> Krambiorix, i wanted to know where did you get that from, entering display = 0:0 in the terminal
<ubuntukurdi> thx for the tip
<Krambiorix> bibekp : i read it on a website
<Younder> c0p3rn1c, yes, it's your ass
<mcphail> Krambiorix: if you shut the terminal and reopen then type "gedit" what happens?
<ubuntukurdi> now i'm gonna to reinstall 904 again :)
<ubuntukurdi> cu all later mates
<Listerthrawn> sponzor: RAID 1+0 would be better for DB, but it depends how much space you require
<Krambiorix> damn it works!!!
<Balsaq> ReggyLove...i had an issue like that, i had to install an nvidia driver to fix it
<Krambiorix> mcphail : yes now it works
<Krambiorix> bibekp : i think the export did it
<mcphail> Krambiorix: best to keep things simple!
<bibekp> Krambiorix, yes, it should
<Krambiorix> so will this DISPLAY variable stay set like this?
<mcphail> Krambiorix: the "export" should have been forgotten when the terminal closed
<anakinwy> hi, this is my first time here
<miansc> whats a good ide for visual basic / java / cpp?
<bibekp> Krambiorix, when you are free, please read this: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<epinky> !hi | anakinwy
<ubottu> anakinwy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<i_is_broke> !hi | anakinwy
<i_is_broke> lol
<Krambiorix> bibekp: will do thx
<anakinwy> i am having a lot of trouble with karmic koala on my laptop
<mcphail> Krambiorix: what is the current output of "echo $DISPLAY"?
<i_is_broke> !ask | anakinwy
<ubottu> anakinwy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Krambiorix> mcphail: 0.0
<Krambiorix> mcphail: :0.0
<Krambiorix> so with a :
<anakinwy> i wanted to ask why the install cd doesn't run properly when acpi =off and noapci is not set in 9.10
<mcphail> Krambiorix: and does "gksudo gedit" work now?
<anakinwy> it is not an issue in 8.04
<Krambiorix> mcphail: yes
<Krambiorix> can i make this permanent?
<mcphail> Krambiorix: then you are golden! Try to avoid using "su" in future
<Krambiorix> will do
<Krambiorix> mcphail: this DISPLAY variable will be set like this in the future?
<zizo> Hi all, i need to fix my wireless speed at 5.5Mb/s. How can i do this?
<tvw> from windows I want to psftp to my ubuntu 9.10 machine. ssh and scp works, but with sftp it says: unable to initialise SFTP: could not connect. before upgrading to 9.10 it worked.
<mcphail> Krambiorix: you shouldn't need to do anything else. If you genuinely need to use "export DISPLAY=whatever" each time then you can add it to ~/.bashrc but you really shouldn't need to
<Krambiorix> okay thanks guys!!
<ReggyLove> Balsaq: you also have a Radeon Mobility X1600 gpu ?
<bdfoster> heyoh
<Listerthrawn> I use a laptop via WiFi and store all my files on a file server.  What's the best method for accessing this data?  I've tried SMB and sshfs but neither seem to quite do what I want.  Is NFS still an option these days or is it old hat now?
<zizo> Hi all, i need to fix wireless's speed at 5.5Mb/s. How can i do this?
<Balsaq> ReggyLove as i stated mine ws nvidia, however i think you may have a driver issue...you may need a different driver for you ati
<Listerthrawn> zizo:  Not sure you can if you're using NetworkManager, but you can with iwconfig if you manually configure your NIC.
<mcphail> Listerthrawn: what do you want to do which is impossible with the other methods?
<epinky> zizo: 5.5 MB? maybe you can use 11b standard to get 11Mbps, an alternative is to use some Queue Discipline
<bdfoster> BooEM welcome from croatia!
<Balsaq> ReggyLove i have seen articles about ati radeon in ubuntu forum, you may contact ati and ask them which driver is best
<bibekp> Krambiorix, one piece of suggestion
<ReggyLove> Balsaq: i have installed the proprietary ATI drivers ubuntu sugested
<zizo> epinky: doesn't matter 5.5 or 11 or what you want, is there a way without making a script?
<Listerthrawn> mcphail:  Not impossible, but just awkward.  Like with ssh not every app supports the path format (I use the Places Menu to map it) So I end up copying the data to my desktop and running it from there and copying it back.
<Krambiorix> sure bibekp
<Balsaq> ReggyLove when i installed the nvidia driver, i had to remove it and then ubuntu took over and recomfigured for the best driver from the ubuntu database
<bibekp> Krambiorix, it might be better to use terminal text editors. eg: vim, emacs, nano, pico etc. for works that need to be done on the terminal
<bibekp> mcphail, ^^^ what do you say ?
<Azeotrope> Suddenly, my sound got crazy.. has a noise, reverd or syntetized effect. I restarted alsa-utils but still the same
<paissad-hp> what's the equivalent of apt-get -b source packagename for aptitude ?
<zizo> Listerthrawn: it was wicd that allow scripts after connection?
<Krambiorix> :D
<Younder> seriously postgresql has given me only plesant experiences.
<Listerthrawn> zizo:- if Wicd allows post connect scripts then man iwconfig.  I'm sure you can set it.
<Balsaq> ReggyLove it was interesting, the nvidia driver (mine) only did better in the full screen mode, the one ubuntu configured for me was better over all though...not what i expected
<Younder> no config problems, no db problems. When push comes to shove it always comes out in flying colors
<Younder> there is always a way to do it :)
<Younder> documentation is excellent
<epinky> zizo: could you explain more about what you're trying to do, and why doesn't matter 5.5 or 11? do you have lower throughput?
<magmarules> guys anyone knows of an application for user interface design prototyping for web forms? I was thinking of using "Dia" but cant find sheets with form elements
<Krambiorix> actually i wanted to make my webcam work with flash and i bounced into that cannot open display error
<Younder> magmarules, propriatary or opensource
<Krambiorix> but now it still doesn't work
<Azeotrope> Ubuntu bugs!
<magmarules> Younder, dont care, as long as its free =P
<mcphail> Listerthrawn: i don't think NFS is old-hat by any means, but i suppose it depends on the operating systems on your network
<Younder> magmarules, well for money you can't beat dreamweaver
<zizo> epinky: ok, i'll tell the truth :) i need to set my wireless @ 1Mb/s (not 2, 5.5 or 11... i need 1), so i use iwconfig wlan0 rate 1M. Can i set net manager to do it automatically?
<Younder> magmarules, there are several good python utillities which are free
<magmarules> Younder, yeah i guess. But im happy with just designing it. No html generation is required for now =P
<paissad-hp> what's the equivalent of apt-get -b source packagename for aptitude ?
<magmarules> Younder, can you point me to one plz?
<Younder> magmarules, one moment
<epinky> zizo: If I were you, I'd set all my custom commands(rate selection included) on /etc/rc.local
<Younder> magmarules, ok http://www.djangoproject.com
<c0p3rn1c> is there maybe a command to reinstall all the packages I removed today?
<indus> Younder: django is  a web application framework, you sure he is looking for this?
<magmarules> Younder,  unn i dont think you understood my goal =). But ty anyway i think that instead of wasting time searching for a design tool i will just build my html form by and and prototype it like that =P
<zizo> epinky: i can't do this, because it is a usb device and it isn't plugged in all the time, so wlan0 doesn't exists when script starts at boot
<Serpico> i have a problem with kde my plasma-desktop don't charge.Can i do?
<bdfoster> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Younder> magmarules, what I use is probaly primitive. I use emacs and a nxml mode. And I use a common lisp server called hunchentoot
<mcphail> zizo: if you add an interface to /etc/network/interfaces it will override any management from Networkmanager. I'm not sure how it copes with hotplugging usb devices.
<sponzor> ok i m installing ubuntu server, but i have problems with partition.. i want to do this.. http://pastebin.com/m8365263 but it is text mode install so i dont really know what to do :P is there any howto for advenced partition?
<Younder> magmarules, but if you don't know common lisp it is probaly more trouble than it's worth
<daasdingo> hey guys, does anyone by chance know how to limit wget's output to just the progress bar? Cant find any way to do this
<sarthorks> My laptop keeps shutting down at boot (and i hear the hard-disk spinning noise just before that - at the splash screen). It will boot properly after a few attempts. I've done Memtest86 and smart-montools, and there's been no problem with any of them. What could be going wrong?
<tvw> ok, I found out it seems to be a bug in psftp and pscp. with the dev snapshots I do not have any problems.
<epinky> sponzor: ask on #ubuntu-server channel
<sponzor> tnx
<ReggyLove> Removing swfdec fixed the youtube jitter it was used instead of adobe flash plugin
<ct529> hi! not long ago we discussed an approach to upgrading on a small network where you use one  computer to store all the deb files at update time and all the other computers on the network update from that computer rather than off the internet
<ct529> does anyone rememebr the links which were mentioned?
<braulio> hi guys, I tried to restore my grub after Windows replace it and now it's not booting. I have to boot my linux using grub' shell command. How can I solve this?
<sarthorks> ﻿My laptop keeps shutting down at boot (and i hear the hard-disk spinning noise just before that - at the splash screen). It will boot properly after a few attempts. I've done Memtest86 and smart-montools, and there's been no problem with any of them. What could be going wrong?
<indus> sarthorks: over heating
<indus> sarthorks: check dmesg
<sarthorks> indus: how do confirm it is overheating?
<indus> sarthorks: in the kernel.logs
<Younder> anyone here use stumpwm?
<indus> sarthorks: or dmesg logs somewhere
<sarthorks> indus: im not very familiar with all this. can you tell you exactly what to do?
<indus> sarthorks: hmm could you start the laptop ? then you can go to system>admin>log file viewer and check the dmesg for any messages
<sarthorks> indus: im on my laptop only. i'll do that right now.
<indus> sarthorks: ya check the dmesg.log look for line critical temperature reached
<indus> sarthorks: or any other it might say whats happening
<indus> sarthorks: does it shutdown when its running?
<sarthorks> indus: there's no dmesg.log. there is kern.log, Xorg.0.log, user.log, syslog, messages. No, the laptop doesnt shutdown while running.
<indus> sarthorks: oh then it s no use
<indus> sarthorks: so it shuts down when booting?
<indus> sarthorks: could be a power issue then, batteries maybe
<sarthorks> yes, at the splash screen, and that too not all the times.
<sarthorks> indus: oh. how do i check the health of my batteries. I'm installing batmon.app and battery-apps. Will those help?
<indus> sarthorks: maybe , i dont know those tools
<indus> sarthorks: try it
<sarthorks> indus: yes.
<rob_p> sarthorks: Make sure your CPU fan is functioning.  Also, vaccuum out excess dust that may be hindering proper airflow.
<indus> sarthorks: yeah that too
<Capoeira> Saludos quien puede darme una mano
<sarthorks> rob_p : how do i check if cpu fan is running?
<indus> sarthorks: maybe check cpu temps now with /cat/proc/acpi/thrm_zone
<ct529> hi! not long ago we discussed an approach to upgrading on a small network where you use one  computer to store all the deb files at update time and all the other computers on the network update from that computer rather than off the internet. Anyone who remembers the links we mentioned? I have lost the references.
<Younder> Capoeira, try #ubuntu-es
<rob_p> sarthorks: You can usually hear it if you put your ear close enough and listen for a slight rushing sound.
<indus> sarthorks: well it can be checked in bios for cpu fan speed
<sarthorks> indus: it says no such file or directory
<indus> rob_p: arent there other fans in a laptop?
<tmorphius> if you smell burning computer then ur fan isnt working
<indus> sarthorks: just press tab
<ardchoille> tmorphius: lol
<Younder> Capoeira, this is a english speeking group
<sarthorks> rob_p : i do hear a rushing sound. i was thinking that was the hard-disk spinning.
<indus> sarthorks: cat /proc/acpi/press tab here/press tab here
<Capoeira> Younder, ok, i have a problemen
<Capoeira> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not working in Ubuntu 9.10
<Younder> go on
<Capoeira> how reconfigure xserver in Ubuntu?
<indus> layman answer, you cant
<Memphis> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Memphis> go nuts
<epinky> Capoeira: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Younder> Capoeira, why do you want to reconfigure xserver and in what way
<rob_p> indus: You should be able to tell the difference between the sound the HD is making, and the fan.  If not, dunno what to tell ya.  But I know poor airflow or inop CPU fan can cause that issue.
<rob_p> indus: Oops!  That was for sarthorks.
<indus> rob_p: i meant
<_braulio> hi, my grub is desconfigured. I can only start my linux if I use root (hd0,x) | setup (hd0) | kernel .... |  initrd ......
<indus> rob_p: aah ok
<_braulio> on savedefault I get error 27
<Capoeira> Younder, i install envyng and not working video
<sarthorks> rob_p: ok
<_braulio> and use boot it boot. But it's kinda annoying having to do that everytime pc start
<Tina-> _braulio: maybe reinstall grub-pc and do update-grub
<sarthorks> indus: once i press tab twice, what should i do? entering thermal_zone/ gives "thermal_zone" is a directory
<_braulio> Tina-: u mean apt-get install grub-pc?
<Tina-> yes or use synaptic
<Younder> Capoeira, that is probaly due to missing pygtk
<_braulio> Tina-: dpkg --reconfigure grub would help too?
<Younder> Capoeira, not a problem with the x server
<indus> sarthorks: yes go into that also
<Tina-> maybe i dunno, i'm only a week on ubuntu lol
<indus> sarthorks: cat /proc/acpi/thernal_zone/temp or something
<indus> cat reads from a file
 * Tina- is a gentooer for over 9 years
<Younder> Tina-, that is impossible..
<Tina-> no it aint gentoo is 10 yo
<Tina-> started with 1.2 i think
<Tina-> maybe it is 8.5 years
<sarthorks> indus: thermal_zone directory is empty. i checked on nautilus too. fan is empty too
<indus> sarthorks: aah ok then i cant say
<DigiAngel> hody all
<DigiAngel> Howdy even
<indus> sarthorks: here is mine /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<_braulio> how old is geentoo?
<sarthorks> indus:ooops
<DigiAngel> How does one report a bug in server?  I don't have the fancy gui on it ;)
<DigiAngel> And
<DigiAngel> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and screen-profiles vanished :(
<indus> sarthorks:  cat  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Tina-> _braulio: bit offtoppic ;) , but the latest release is the 10th years cellebration release ;)
<sarthorks> indus: mine is empty.
<indus> sarthorks: ok yes i have read some ppl have it empty
<Agbeladem> apache2 : Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Agbeladem> =/
<Younder> Tina-, I thought you ment the ubuntu version, but clearly you meen the linux distribution
<Tina-> Younder: yes i was speaking about gentoo-linux
<ranjan> can any body over here have an look at "http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Enqueue+in+Audacious?content=80429" and tell me weater the script is executable or not
<Agbeladem> What would that mean please ?
<ct529> Younder: Tina means gentoo release
<Younder> ct529, no she doesn't. she has been using it for 9 years..
<ranjan> can any body over here have an look at "http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Enqueue+in+Audacious?content=80429" and tell me weater the script is executable or not  cause after geting that scriped i placed in appripoate folder but it did not showed up in my  right click menue ... please help
<ct529> Younder: yes she does .... [13:12] <Tina-> no it aint gentoo is 10 yo .... gentoo is celebrating 10 years this year
<epinky> Agbeladem: warning or error?
<ct529> Younder: I thought you thought Ubuntu .... but ubuntu is younger
<Agbeladem> epinky:  Error I guess
<Agbeladem> I can't manage to install the PAM packages
<Younder> ct529, gentoo is a seperate linux distribution
<Pici> !offtopic | Younder ct529
<ubottu> Younder ct529: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sacho> it's a warning
<Pici> Agbeladem: The fqdn message is a warning, it will not stop apache2 from actually starting.
<Tina-> well isaid it was offtoppic :x
<ct529> Pici: I was asking about APT-CACHER for quite a while now ....
<rsv_> i have ubuntu 8.0.4 how can i upgrade to 9.10
<rsv_> i have the CD of 9.10
<rsv_> does it re-format my harddisk?
<Younder> rsv_, no
<LjL> you can't upgrade using the desktop cd, and you can't upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.10, rsv_
<rsv_> do i have to install all the packages all over again?
<Pici> ct529: So? That doesn't mean that off-topic discussion is okay.   If you haven't gotten an answer to your question feel free to ask again.
<LjL> !upgrade > rsv_    (rsv_, see the private message from ubottu)
 * ZachK_ is here to give assistance
<ct529> hi! not long ago we discussed an approach to upgrading on a small network where you use one  computer to store all the deb files at update time and all the other computers on the network update from that computer rather than off the internet. Anyone who remembers the links we mentioned? I have lost the references.
<Younder> rsv_, you update over the network
<inuit-joe> lukjad007: ZOMFG
<ct529> rsv_: the update goes quite smoothly normally, and it does not remove manually installed packages in /opt if you have any
<Dominian> /20/
<frogzoo1> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<wrapster> is there quake 3 available on ubuntu?
<rsv_> okay
<frogzoo1> !local
<inuit-joe> lukjad007: HELP!
<wrapster> could not find it via apt-get
<lukjad007> inuit-joe Careful, this is a much stricter channel. Just FYI
<LjL> inuit-joe: no need for the language
<bazhang> inuit-joe, please stay on topic
<ZachK_> inuit-joe: ah what's up
<lukjad007> inuit-joe type /part #ubuntu bye
<Prodego> ....
<ZachK_> wrapster: ah quake?
<wrapster> ZachK_: yeah
<ZachK_> wrapster: that's a windows game man.....
<om26er1> ct529: when first system is update go to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and copy everything and save it somewhere. then on the other machine open terminal and browse where those files are from terminal and type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Pici> ct529: both apt-cacher and apt-proxy might be useful for you. I personally use apt-proxy to cache package updates so that I don't need to do duplicate downloads for my Ubuntu computers.  I don't have any links handy though.
<sipior> wrapster: http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Quake%203%20Arena
<Pici> !clone > ct529 (these links may also be helpful)
<ubottu> ct529, please see my private message
<eshat> Hi all, I need to perform a BIOS Update but have no floppy drive :(, is there a way to create a usb stick than simulates a floppy disc using an iso file (created with dd) ?
<DASPRiD> ZachK_, since when is quake a windows game?
<mcphail> ct529: article and discussion here: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Keeping_many_Debian_servers_up_to_date_with_apt-proxy
<ct529> om26er1: that is not really what I am asking ....
<wrapster> ZachK_: i know that but apt-get gives me this quake3-data
<om26er1> ok
<wrapster> so i asked
<ZachK_> wrapster: well what quake game exactly are you looking for?
<ct529> Pici: I am using apt-cacher at the moment, but it does not appear to be able to keep track when you upgrade from one release to the other like 904>910
<ct529> Pici: does pat-proxy do that?
<wrapster> ZachK_: any version... actually. I just wnat to play in between my work thats all
<ZachK_> wrapster: try quake live
<sipior> wrapster: quake 3 is certainly available for linux, but you'll need to buy the binary :-)
<rsv_> Started an upgrade, let me see how it goes
<wrapster> sipior: not buying...
<rsv_> if it does not work you will find me here again!!
<DASPRiD> sipior, nah, he needs to buy the pak0.pk3 ;)
<rsv_> thank you guys
<DASPRiD> wrapster, try quake live
<ZachK_> wrapster: not sure if that's what you're looking for but it's free and it's in your browser
<wrapster> ZachK_: live? could you pass on the link pls
<ct529> mcphail: thanks a lot
<ZachK_> wrapster: www.quakelive.com
<ct529> Pici: thanks a lot
<ZachK_> wrapster: i'm on there...it's awesome
<sipior> DASPRiD: either way
<DASPRiD> ZachK_, we all are ;)
<ZachK_> DASPRiD: haha
<ZachK_> DASPRiD: i'll wup you man...
<ct529> Pici: the aptitude strategy does download everything again though .... so you do not save the bandwidth
<snow_ru> hi
<mcphail> ct529: in interest of full disclosure, I have never used any of the methods mentioned!
<Pici> ct529: Yeah, thats not really helpful I guess.
<ct529> mcphail: :D ....
<Agbeladem> Okay guys I'm trying to run cgi on apache and I got "Forbidden you don't have permission to access /public_html/cgi-bin on this server..... I have to though and chmod 777 doesn't work
<snow_ru>  df -a => /dev/sda6            144450392 137113160         0 100% / . When I tried to rm somefiles, df -a doesn't update my free space !!
<ct529> Pici: mmmm .... you are using proxy, aren't you? can you manage the upgrade from one release to the other like 904>910?
<Beefcakes> hello.. I added a file in /etc/conf/rules.d now Ubuntu won't boot after I restarted.... it just displays the busy mouse cursor forever. How do I fix this?
<Pici> ct529: I haven't specifically tried it, but it should work.  As long as you use the same repository server in your client's sources.list it should download the packages the first time, but every subsequent time they'll just be grabbed locally over your network.
<nazzzux> Why won't my Codeblocks startup when I open it? I've tried to reinstall it.
<ct529> Pici: sounds interesting .... I may switch over from apt-cacher to apt-proxy
<Sacho> Agbeladem: that's not apache unable to open that, that's you not having access to view it, I think
<Agbeladem> I added the line needed for cgi according to doc
<Agbeladem> ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/public_html/cgi-bin
<Agbeladem> etc
<Agbeladem> and now it's not accessible
<FloodBot3> Agbeladem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beefcakes> The 9.10 logo loads up, the loading splash screen then a blank empty screen with just the busy mouse cursor... anyway to fix this?
<Sacho> It might be better to ask in #httpd
<DaZ> Beefcakes: livecd? :f
<Sacho> or whatever the apache channel is
<ct529> Pici: by the way, apt-proxy works also for ubuntu repositories I imagine .... :)
<Beefcakes> DaZ: how do I fix it using the livecd?
<DaZ> Beefcakes: i'm asking is it during the installation or on an installed os :f
<Beefcakes> an installed os
<sigius> Question: I want to install 'patch' . Howdo
<sigius> Question: I want to install 'patch' . How do I find in which package it is ??
<DaZ> Beefcakes: i know that already [;
<zombi> I just installed ubuntu but the window that used to appear about proprietary drivers hasn't appeared.. going into "hardware drivers" nothing shows on the list
<Beefcakes> DaZ: I recently put a .rules file inside /etc/conf/rules.d ... to make my usb modem work cause im following a guide
<DaZ> Beefcakes: link the guide and pastebin /var/log/xorg.log :f
<ct529> I have this incredible Xorg memory occupation .... 470m today
 * DaZ 976
<Beefcakes> DaZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-665332.html I dont know how to grab /var/log/xorg.log when I cant even logon.. heh
<DaZ> Beefcakes: you can boot a livecd or append 3 in grub in kernel line
<DaZ> Beefcakes: or if it's ext3 you can use it from windows :f
<crawler> hello.  i'm having trouble figuring out how to make a list of all the packages/software that i have personally installed..any recommendations?
<Beefcakes> DaZ: how do I append 3 in grub in kernel line? sorry total nub =/
<zombi> it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system." but i have an nvidia card and want to install the drivers from nvidia.. :/
<epinky> sigius: sudo aptitude install devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools
<DaZ> eh
<crawler> hopefully there is a way go about this easily.
<DaZ> Beefcakes: i'm not familiar with grub2
<Beefcakes> DaZ: I cant exactly pull the drive out conveniently, its a laptop
<DaZ> i keep forgeting about it [;
<Beefcakes> DaZ: I have the livecd with me so its cool
<zombi> Have nvidias graphics drivers been removed from ubuntu repos?
<epinky> !fglrx | zombi
<ubottu> zombi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zombi> thanks
<nazzzux> Why won't my Codeblocks startup when I open it? I've tried to reinstall it.
<sigius> epinky, great thanks
<s0urce> hi
<iceroot> nazzzux: start it from terminal and see the errors
<Serpico> i have a problem with kde my plasma-desktop don't charge.Can i do?
<s0urce> any1 an idea, why my teamspeak get double mic input while using pulseaudio oss emulation?
<nazzzux> iceroot: how do i do that? I'm kind of a noob.
<Beefcakes> DaZ: so how can I fix this.. ? :|
<iceroot> nazzzux: start a terminal (alt+f2) type in "gnome-terminal" and then type in the name of the application you want to start
<iceroot> !tab | nazzzux
<ubottu> nazzzux: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<s0urce> not in each client :)
<zombi> i have three audio devices which are all selectable for input, but only one of them shows up for output.... why?
<lemmo> hi. I want to compile the ubuntu kernel 2.6.32. do I need to apply any patches?
<Rajasun> crawler: dpkg --get-selections > /home/yourusername/dpkg-get-selections-master.txt
<s0urce> zombi, this should be the default device wich u selected in system->pref->sound
<epinky> !customkernel | lemmo
<ubottu> lemmo: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zamba> how can i repackage a ubuntu package?
<zamba> or rather.. get the deb file from the extracted files
<zamba> i just need the files, not the scripts or anything like that
<m0RrE> is it possible to get hardware acceleration in openbox with integrated intel graphics?
<nazzzux> iceroot: "TinyXML error: Error document empty. In file: /home/zax.codeblocks/default.conf at row 0, column: 0."
<m0RrE> i couldn't get it to work yesterday
<zombi> s0urce, if i go to what you said...all my hardware shows up under the hardware tab... all of them show up under input... but only one device shows up under output
<cslamar> hello, how can i change the default app that launches when i insert a cd?
<lemmo> epinky: someone in #linux told me yesterday that it is better for me to compile kernel 2.6.32 instead of using 2.6.31-16-generic with karmic. I had some problems on my laptop with graphics and resolution etc
<zombi> which to me, just makes no sense at all
<zombi> but when has the sound system in linux ever made practical sense?
<crawler> nevermind, i found the command "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files".  thanks anyhow ;-)
<Beefcakes> Hi I have 9.10 installed in my laptop... I just restarted the system after adding a file in /etc/conf/rules.d .. now it doesn't boot. It just loads the 9.10 logo, then the Ubuntu loading screen then just an empty blank screen with the loading mouse cursor which is movable..
<s0urce> zombi, was just an idea, i have some sound problems too, and try to fix since hours :)
<epinky> lemmo: then follow that guide
<R1_> Hi.... is anyone here familiar with patching ipw2200 drivers in ubuntu 9.10?
<iceroot> nazzzux: then create a config for it
<m0RrE> is it possible to get hardware acceleration in openbox with integrated intel graphics?
<nazzzux> iceroot: Okay. thanks.
<zombi> only dummy output is selectable for the sound even though for input i can select anything
<zombi> this is just silly :/
<orly_owl> trying to run a bash script at start up
<orly_owl> added 'sh /home/user/script.sh' as a program under Sessions.
<lemmo> epinky: I was following this guide until now (http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu) it says I could apply patches, but I don't know if I need some. does the new kernel have nvidia drivers?
<orly_owl> didnt work
<mcphail> orly_owl: why do you need the "sh" at the start?
<orly_owl> mcphail: how should it be done?
<orly_owl> it's a bash script, something need to run it
<mcphail> orly_owl: make the file executable (chmod +x file) and make sure you have #! /bin/sh as the first line
<orly_owl> ok
<arvernus> Hey.. I got 2 identical printers which both have the URI usb://Kyocera/FS-1100. What can I do so I can print on each one of them? CUPS just uses the one that was turned on, first.
<epinky> zamba: "file-roller package.deb"
<david_> i have a dual booted computer, vista and ubuntu, and since i upgraded my ubuntu it has more than one to choose how do you get rid of the ones you dont need
<orly_owl> mcphail: #!/ or #! /
<orly_owl> ?
<zamba> epinky: hm?
<xrandr> orly_owl: #!/bin/bash
<orly_owl> ok
<mcphail> orly_owl: the space is optional but preferred
<orly_owl> oh i see
<orly_owl> didnt know that
<chilli0> Hi
<ReggyLove> ok now how do i enable dual monitor in when using an ati radeon mobility x1600 gpu and Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<miansc> whatcountry made ubuntu lol
<chilli0> Ubuntu live cd 9.10 is at the login screen whats the pass and usr name ?
<epinky> zamba: use file-roller to check contents of any deb package
<anoop> hello room
<s0urce> got any1 an idea, why my teamspeak get double mic input while using pulseaudio oss emulation?
<anoop> i cannot  boot into karmic live cd
<xrandr> snoop: why not?
<anoop> gui is not working
<david_> anyone know how to get rid of extra version's of ubuntu's during startup
<m0RrE> david_: extra kernels in grub?
<anoop> it tells "out of range"
<david_> yea
<lemmo> I told the update-manager to automatically install updates, but it doesn't!!
<lemmo> why?
<m0RrE> apt-get remove kernel-versin-you-want-to-get-rid-of
<david_> thank you
<m0RrE> or just remove them from /boot and run update-grub
<orly_owl> mcphail: i think its not running because my VGA monitor is unplugged
<orly_owl> this script enables tv out via svideo
<m0RrE> is it possible to get hardware acceleration in openbox with integrated intel graphics?
<orly_owl> with xrandr and xvattr
<mcphail> orly_owl: when you say "run at start up", do you mean when the computer boots or when you log in to a graphical terminal?
<anoop> i cannot  boot into karmic live cd
<anoop> gui is not working
<xrandr> orly_owl: what did i do?
<anoop> it tells "out of range"
<orly_owl> mcphail: when it boots.
<xrandr> !patience > snoop
<orly_owl> mcphail: i have gdm set to autologin
<milligan_> Ubuntu is holding on to a connected usb device of mine. How can I find it, and release it ?
<orly_owl> xrandr: enabled tv out
<mcphail> orly_owl: will gdm start if there is no monitor attached?
<anoop> xrandr: monitor is ok
<orly_owl> mcphail: yes, it will
<Rajasun> zamba: Is this what you are looking for? -> http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/dpkgrepack.htm
<xrandr> milligan_: what kind of device?
<milligan_> xrandr, cellphone
<orly_owl> i plugged my monitor in and the gnome desktop is there
<mcphail> orly_owl: if you want to run a script at boot there are a number of ways. I find the easiest is to add to your crontab
<xrandr> milligan_: is it mounting it as a disk?
<milligan_> xrandr, doesn't look like it
<orly_owl> mcphail: do you have the /exact/ line i would add? i suck at crontab
<xrandr> milligan_: go to a command prompt and type in mount. see if it is
<milligan_> it's not
<ardchoille> milligan_: is this cell phone Android based?
<mcphail> orly_owl: is the script run as a normal user or as root?
<milligan_> ardchoille, no.
<orly_owl> mcphail: normal user
<Beefcakes> Hi I have 9.10 installed in my laptop... I just restarted the system after adding a file in /etc/conf/rules.d .. now it doesn't boot. It just loads the 9.10 logo, then the Ubuntu loading screen then just an empty blank screen with the loading mouse cursor which is movable..
<mcphail> orly_owl: type "crontab -e" in the terminal
<orly_owl> ok
<mcphail> orly_owl: add a line "@reboot /path/to/your/script" and save it
<xrandr> milligan_: what happens if you just unplug the device?
<anoop> xrandr...............
<MyGame> Hi Guys HelpMe please..
<MyGame> i need search
<milligan_> xrandr, it disappears from the lsusb list.
<MyGame> fujitsu amilo xa 1526 ¿¿¿¿firmware wireless???
<MyGame> where apt-get install ???
<orly_owl> @reboot? if you say so
<MyGame> how name is firmware
<anoop> pls help me
<mcphail> orly_owl: trust me. The ubuntu version of cron has this extension
<orly_owl> oh
<xrandr> milligan_: ok.
<orly_owl> mcphail: What about the debian lenny version? >_>
 * orly_owl hides.
<mcphail> orly_owl: i suspect it will be the sam :)
<mcphail> *same
<orly_owl> ok
<ardchoille> mcphail: how will that script execute via cron on system start if the user isn't logged in yet?
<xrandr> snoop: the problem is, it is not recognizing your monitor properly
<orly_owl> ardchoille: gdm autologs me in
<tmorphius> anyone know why my Trust SpaceCam 120 wont work on karmic, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams < that it should on skype, and it worked on intrepid..
<ardchoille> orly_owl: ah, ok
<zamba> Rajasun: that's exactly what i'm looking for - thank you!
<mcphail> ardchoille: why does the user need to be logged in? it is the cron daemon which executes it
<anoop> xrandr, ya i think so
<Rajasun> zamba: np ;)
<xrandr> milligan_: what kind of phone is it?
<anoop> how to boot
<ardchoille> mcphail: yeah, wasn't thinking
<milligan_> xrandr, se w880i
<xrandr> snoop: not sure if you can. you'd have to remain outside of Xwindws
<xrandr> milligan_: and what purpose does plugging it in serve? sync contacts, or just charging?
<sileht> .Quit
<anoop> xrandr, but jaunty works well
<milligan_> xrandr, trying to get it into my virtualbox xp machine so I can get fetch the friggin' contactlist.
<chilli0> Ubuntu live cd 9.10 is at the login screen whats the pass and usr name ?
<Guillem_> Can I know when I installed my ubuntu system? sort of creation time for / ?
<geekphreak> why is uuntu cd asking for username/pass on install at login?
<xrandr> snoop: well for some reason karmic doesn't like your monitor. If you actually install the thing in text mode, you might be able to edit the xorg.conf and set it up the correct way so that you can use X
<jozefk> i forgot where is the conf file located for changing the http port?
<orly_owl> mcphail: nope. didnt work
<xrandr> milligan_: ah ok, then in some aspect it's performing something similar to 'mount'
<geekphreak> jozefk:  /etc/apache2
<anoop> i cant see the xorg.conf
<orly_owl> i think having my VGA monitor unplugged stuffs something up
<xrandr> snoop: re-read what i said.
<jozefk> i think my httpd.conf file on that location is blank
<jozefk> but I'll check the rest of the files
<jozefk> thanks
<mcphail> orly_owl: i suspect that X/GDM/GNOME complain about running "headless"
<goose> jozefk: httpd.conf is blank with apache2. check out apache2.conf
<Beefcakes> Hi I have 9.10 installed in my laptop... I just restarted the system after adding a file in /etc/conf/rules.d .. now it doesn't boot. It just loads the 9.10 logo, then the Ubuntu loading screen then just an empty blank screen with the loading mouse cursor which is movable..
<geekphreak> jozefk:  see apache2.conf?
<orly_owl> mcphail: that's the word
<xrandr> snoop: if you install ubuntu via text mode, you'll be able to edit the xorg.conf once the installation is complete
<goose> jozefk: httpd.conf is still used in apache2, but the primary config is apache2.conf
<jozefk> will see it now
<milligan_> xrandr, quite possibly.. I might have messed it up myself by chosing some sort of default handling .. but I can't seem to figure out how to release the damn thing, or what's holding it.
<anoop> xrandr: but i cnnot enter setup
<chilli0> Ubuntu live cd 9.10 is at the login screen whats the pass and usr name ?
<mcphail> orly_owl: anything in the Xorg log?
<orly_owl> probably
<anoop> xrandr: but i cnnot enter setup
<xrandr> milligan_: not sure either. Checked google?
<wyverex> I have a lexmark s405 network printer.  The linux driver they have is only 32bit and I am running 9.10 64 bit.  Is there any way to use this printer without resorting to a VM?
<anoop> xrandr: i cannot stop gdm either
<jozefk> the port configuration is not there. only I have Include /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<jozefk>  line
<xrandr> snoop: No, you simply cannot enter setup in the graphical mode. check the ubuntu website for instructions on how to install via text mode
<milligan_> xrandr, all day :-\
<jozefk> so most probably port is configurated separately
<geekphreak> jozefk: no man
<geekphreak> edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf >> change LISTEN : 80
<anoop> xrandr: ok thanks
<Beefcakes> etc/udev/rules.d rather
<jozefk> ah listen ok
<grifo74> good afternoon, how can i acess a usb key or paste in virtualbox
<xrandr> milligan_: you running gnome or kde?
<ZioCorto> good afternoon
<ZioCorto> I've got a roblem
<grifo74> good afternoon, how can i acess a usb key or paste in virtualbox (i use ubuntu 9.10)
<zombi> Anyone know why my soundcard is showing up as an input but not an output?
<milligan_> xrandr, gnome
<iceroot> grifo74: use guesst addons for paste, if you want usb too, use the nonfree version #vbox
<xrandr> milligan_: ok, does the device show up in the nautilus file browser?
<jozefk> i don't have that listen in my apache2.conf file
<iceroot> !ask | ZioCorto
<ubottu> ZioCorto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZioCorto> when I type startx, it gives me; exec: 5: /usr/bin/X11/X: not found
<jozefk> I were right
<geekphreak> why am i getting asked for username/pass on live cd 9.10 :o
<ZioCorto> xini: server error.
<milligan_> xrandr, never used that, hehe. Where can I find it ? :)
<mcphail> jozefk: the "Listen" line is in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<jozefk> it's separate now in ports.conf file
<xrandr> ZioCorto: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   or   sudo apt-get install xorg-server
<jozefk> i got it :) thanks
<ZioCorto> xrandr: they are there
<xrandr> milligan_: click on Places -> Home
<xrandr> that opens nautilus
<milligan_> xrandr, doesn't look like it does.
<xrandr> or open a terminal and type nautilus
<xrandr> milligan_: does it show up by name via lsusb?
<orly_owl_> mcphail: http://gnewsense.pastebin.com/d2b6fed8a
<milligan_> xrandr, aye
<wyverex> I have a lexmark s405 network printer.  The linux driver they have is only 32bit and I am running 9.10 64 bit.  Is there any way to use this printer without resorting to a VM?
<Beefcakes> Hi I have 9.10 installed in my laptop... I just restarted the system after adding a file in /etc/udev/rules.d .. now it doesn't boot. It just loads the 9.10 logo, then the Ubuntu loading screen then just an empty blank screen with the loading mouse cursor which is movable..
<milligan_> xrandr, Bus 008 Device 006: ID 0fce:d068 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<xrandr> milligan_: I'm at work, so im on a windows box. do me a favor and paste the contents to lsusb to me in a private message
<xrandr> ok, nevermind that
<jozefk> i see there is NameVirtualHost *:80
<jozefk> and
<vegar_> Heey :D
<HaskellLove> why ubuntu logs out by itself after some time and i lose everything that was opened on desktop?
<jozefk>  Listen 80
<jozefk> even SSL
<vegar_> S/PDIF sound, any experts here? ^^
<milligan_> xrandr, there's a verbose argument as well, if you want more inifo
<jozefk> but I don't care about SSL now
<orly_owl> mcphail: ?
<xrandr> milligan_: do a ls -l /dev/usb*
<xrandr> see if there's a usb6
<vegar_> I'd really apprechiate som help with my sound, it's the only thing keeping me from using Ubuntu right now.
<milligan_> xrandr, there is
<jozefk> Listen 80 I understand but NameVirtualHost *:80 never saw before :)
<milligan_> xrandr, /dev/usbmon0 through to and with 8
<fxfitz> In my gnome session, the control button appears to be stuck. This is not a hardware problem, but must be software because if I run a Sugar session the keyboard appears to work fine. It also works fine in Windows. Can someone help?
<xrandr> milligan_: ok, and maybe i'm just being dense, but what is the problem with the device being held? is it not working in virtual box or something?
<a2f> anyone know the name of the gdm theme manager?
<mcphail> orly_owl: all i see are a couple of "(EE)" lines complaining about your missing monitor. Doesn't look as if X dies
<egertonm20> jozefk change port conf entry to - Listen 80 <IfModule mod_ssl.c>     Listen 443 </IfModule>
<orly_owl> mcphail: yes, but the tv still says no signal
<R1_> Hi. Anyone here patch their ipw2200 driver for ubuntu 9.10?
<milligan_> xrandr, yep, that's it. VirtualBox is displaying the device, but graying it out. Then, sudo VBoxManage list usbhost says Current State:      Busy, for that device
<jozefk> i think that virtual host is for using let's say Public_Html folder in ~/ instead of /var/www
<R1_> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<HaskellLove> why ubuntu logs out by itself after some time and i lose everything that was opened on desktop?
<HaskellLove> why ubuntu logs out by itself after some time and i lose everything that was opened on desktop?
<HaskellLove> why ubuntu logs out by itself after some time and i lose everything that was opened on desktop?
<FloodBot3> HaskellLove: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcphail> orly_owl: what does your script do?
<erUSUL> !patience | HaskellLove
<ubottu> HaskellLove: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: not enough info. do you see anything in the logs ?
<xrandr> milligan_: to be honest, not sure.  The only thing i can say is look at either dmesg or /var/log/messages and see what usb dev entry was used to connect it. Then sudo chmod o+rwx /dev/usb_device_listed_in_dmesg
<R1_> Anyone?
<HaskellLove> it logs out and when i login again nothing is there on desktop that was opened before
<jozefk> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<jozefk> i guess that's nothing speciall
<jozefk> special*
<MTecknology> jozefk: not really - but it is annoying
<MTecknology> jozefk: use the hostname command to give your system an fqdn
<jozefk> yeah
<ardchoille> jozefk: iirc, there was a work around on the LAMP page for that
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vegar_> S/PDIF sound, any experts here? ^^
<MTecknology> jozefk: also look at your /etc/hosts file - example: server_ip   server.domain.com     server
<milligan_> xrandr, this is what it says, http://pastebin.com/d5fc70d9b . Not sure which device to chmod ?
<milligan_> ttyACM0 and 1 ?
<Guillem_> Hmm, "sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda1"  did the trick for me (since shows the date when the filesystem was created)
<jozefk> now I got this as well:  ... waiting apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for jozefk
<HaskellLove> why ubuntu logs out by itself after some time and i lose everything that was opened on desktop?
<Guillem_> exit
<xrandr> milligan_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/70300-mounting-cellphone-usb-port.html
<Guillem_> sorry
<MTecknology> !repeat > HaskellLove
<ubottu> HaskellLove, please see my private message
<wyverex> I have a lexmark s405 network printer.  The linux driver they have is only 32bit and I am running 9.10 64 bit.  Is there any way to use this printer without resorting to a VM?
<MTecknology> HaskellLove: check permissions
<HaskellLove> MTecknology how? do what with permissions?
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: yes; but do you see something suspicious in /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog or ~/.xsession-errors ?
<MTecknology> HaskellLove: sudo chown user:user -R /home/user
<MTecknology> HaskellLove: also, pastebin the files erUSUL mentioned
<grifo74> how i find   guesst addons for paste- vbox
<donkeyboy> So from the looks of things there is no where to upgrade from 9.04 - 9.10 using the normal desktop cd :-( or am I missing something. Can you only do this with the alternate cd?
<milligan_> xrandr, hm, it might be emulating a serialport, which would be perfect. *checks*
<vegar_> I have a sound card on my mother board that supports sPDIF, i use it in windows, and everything works fine. I'd really like to get this working in Ubuntu as well. Any tips? please? Tried setting the ICE958 volume to 0, but didnt help. Still no sound.
<donkeyboy> *way
<xrandr> milligan_: if it is ttyXXX it is a serial  port
<milligan_> xrandr, check the paste .. it does come up with ttyASM0 :)
<milligan_> ACM*
<xrandr> yep. it's showing up a serial device
<HaskellLove> erUSUL what do you mean by suspicious?
<a2f> does anyone know the name of the package i have to install to be able to customize my gdm login screen?
<geekphreak> whats the default login name/pass for ubunt live CD
<MTecknology> HaskellLove: just pastebin and give us the link; there's commonly a reason for the crash in there
<geekphreak> i am being asked for it
<bazhang> donkeyboy, correct, need the alternate
<HaskellLove> MTecknology just a sec
<Beefcakes> anyone have a ZTE MF622 modem here they use in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: something that can explain the forced logout
<MTecknology> geekphreak: iirc it's ubuntu|ubuntu but it should just sit there 10sec and continue
<donkeyboy> bazhang: Thanks. :-( sad news As i already have the iso of the standard one. Oh well.
<syn-ack> geekphreak, There is no username or password for the LiveCD
<syn-ack> or what MTecknology said
<geekphreak> syn-ack: it is asking me for name/pass on live CD
<Rajasun> a2f: just type gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<syn-ack> Forgot about that
<vegar_> S/PDIF sound, any experts here? ^^
<rubbs> geekphreak: if it's asking you for a password, the password is just blank. You can hit enter
<vegar_> I really need some help, so if i could start a chat with someone here with the right knowledge, it would rock :)
<geekphreak> rubbs:  tried all that, did not work
<DjLens> Ðóññêèå åñòü?
<geekphreak> will wait for 10 sec , like someone suggested
<bazhang> !ru | DjLens
<ubottu> DjLens: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DjLens> thnks)
<Trota> LINUX SUCKS COCK
<rubbs> !language | Trota
<ubottu> Trota: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wyverex> I have a lexmark s405 network printer.  The linux driver they have is only 32bit and I am running 9.10 64 bit.  Is there any way to use this printer without resorting to a VM?
<alankila> wyverex: install 32-bit linux.
<erUSUL> wyverex: linuxprinting.org
<HaskellLove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338022/
<HaskellLove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338023/
<HaskellLove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338024/
<HaskellLove> MTecknology, erUSUL
<FloodBot3> HaskellLove: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * alankila is serious. Unless you have more than 4 GB of RAM, don't use 64-bit linux. The incompatibility hassles aren't worth it.
<LjL> HaskellLove: one time is enough.
<lemmo> why isn't libotr-3.2 in the ubuntu repo?
<wyverex> I have 8 GB of ram
<HaskellLove> ok sorry, should have put them on one line LjL
<wyverex> so 32 bit is a no go
<rubbs> alankila: I dissagree. I've noticed a performance increase by using a 64bit distro
<alankila> wyverex: ok. Legitimate reason to go for 64-bit, then. You may be able to run 32-bit driver -- provided it's all in userspace -- by installing enough of 32-bit system.
 * mcphail sighs. 4GB is not a limit in 32-bit linux
<anthony_> Hi. Can anyone help me get my new install connected to wireless?
<xrandr> anthony_: you running gnome or KDE?
<Beefcakes> anyone have a ZTE MF622 3G modem here they use in Ubuntu?
<MTecknology> erUSUL: .... any idea how to fix that?
<wyverex> The problem I'm running in to is they hid the deb file a precompiled installer
<alankila> rubbs: I have not. I have found many interpreters and VMs to be slower in their 64-bit versions, or to use more memory for same task.
<wyverex> so I can't force the arch
<anthony_> xrandr: gnome, until i can add kde
<om26er> mcphail: it is if you don't use PAE kernel
<sipior> om26er: i'm pretty sure that was his point.
<rubbs> alankila: it depends on what you're doing. if you have a 64 bit python interpreter you can see real performance increases
<xrandr> anthony_: well, the network manager should work for you...
<mcphail> om26er: that would be true
<anthony_> xrandr: i used ndiswrapper yesterday, and got my driver, but it just wont connect
<alankila> and the few apps I have measured explicitly as 32-bit/64-bit versions have run just the same. Of course, that's not exhaustive testing. But for the stuff I care about, 64-bit has been consistently a LOSS. :-(
<xrandr> anthony_: is the rotuer secured via WEP or WPA(2) ?
<anthony_> xrandr: keeps making the little swirlie over and over
<mcphail> wyverex: what happens when you try to install the 32bit driver?
<scottandmonique> anthony try without encryption first
<anthony_> xrandr: as far as i know, wep/  2wire brand
<alankila> rubbs: I used to write Perl code and at least the Perl interpreter was slower in 64-bit
<rubbs> alankila: I believe you. It's not always the best idea. Just for me it was. 64 bit is almost never a black and white issue
<wyverex> the installer calls dpkg -i so I get a wrong arch error
<xrandr> anthony_: remove the encryption on the router and see if it connects as an 'open' network
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: seems like a problem with the graphic driver. see the drm messages around 15:07 in syslog and messages
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: which graphic card driver are you using ?
<HaskellLove> havent installed driver
<anthony_> xrandr: i can't find the password for my router.  I thought it would be the same one i log in with, or "password" or "admin"
<mcphail> wyverex: if you are brave/foolish you could try forcing the architecture. Maybe try it from a liveCD?
<rubbs> anthony_: what type of router do you have?
<HaskellLove> erUSUL have not installed because never asked me to, everything was fine, except once i tried to playe openArena and the game was terrible
<anthony_> rubbs: 2wire, at my parents house
<xrandr> anthony_: factory default it then
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: is an intel graphic card or what?
<vegar_> Hi, can any of you guys help me out with a small audio problem? Please PM me =)
<wyverex> I was going to try forcing it in a VM to test it, but I can't get the DEB out of the installer binary. plus the installer configures cups.
<anthony_> xrandr:  oops, good idea.   i will be back in a minute. Thanks
<HaskellLove> erUSUL ATI
<wyverex> Is it possible through a chroot setup?
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: ahh is a ati radeon r300
<erUSUL> kernel: [342611.869772] [drm] Loading R300 Microcode
<xrandr> do Apple Cinema displays work well in ubuntu?
<Guillem_> alankila, 64 bit is almost mandatory when you require more than 1Gb of RAM for a certain task/program (crunching numbers, ...).
<HaskellLove> erUSUL All I know it is ATI Radeon but dont know the model exactly
<alankila> wyverex: you could replace the dpkg binary in /usr/bin to always pass --force-architecture to some underlying dpkg.orig... Just replace it with a shell script for the duration of install. Giant hack, of course.
<rao> Hey guys, am using 9.04 and I installed some security updates last night (which updated the kernel to 2.6.28-17). Everything works fine, but whenever I watch avi files regardless of the player, red squares keep appearing on the screen. anyone know how to fix that?
<mcphail> wyverex: in many ways Lexmark seem to be the most evil printer manufacturer on earth!
<rubbs> anthony_: defaults are user:Admin Pass:Wireless
<anthony_> rubbs:  what do you suppose is the address. it's not my ip?
<rubbs> anthony_: just a sec, I'll find out
<wyverex> I'll try that hack, at least companies are starting to acknowledge the linux world
<alankila> Guillem_: the limit doesn't go at 1 GB, but around 3 GB. But it is a valid point. Unless you actually need a ton of RAM, 64 bit may yield very little benefit and some harm like worse support in most programs that do advanced things.
<wanted> i am using the mathew farewall die hard theme, for the speciak border i use that emerald theme, it only appear when i insterted this command in terminal emerald -replace, if i close that terminal i lost border of all windows, so what i need to do
<rubbs> anthony_: Try 172.16.1.1 or 172.16.0.1 too
<perlmonkey2> wyverex: you read the article that something like 30% of all netbooks run linux?
<wanted> i am using the mathew farewall die hard theme, for the speciak border i use that emerald theme, it only appear when i insterted this command in terminal emerald -replace, if i close that terminal i lost border of all windows, so what i need to do
<wanted> i am using the mathew farewall die hard theme, for the speciak border i use that emerald theme, it only appear when i insterted this command in terminal emerald -replace, if i close that terminal i lost border of all windows, so what i need to do
<FloodBot3> wanted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anthony_> rubbs: i think it's 192 something
<xrandr> wanted: in the terminal, use nohup emerald -replace <theme>
<bazhang> wanted, emerald is no longer supported nor developed
<Oddbio> why can't wine just like "recreate" applications in OpenGL code, and then if there's any further bugs developers can go in and fix them and then you basically end up with a native Linux app???
<wyverex> perlmonkey2: no. but I know my netbook is running linux
<vegar_> How can i hide the "Has joined" "Has Quit" etc? [Using irssi?]
<bazhang> !quietirssi | vegar_
<ubottu> vegar_: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Guillem_> alankila, there is a range, that can be used with 32bit but at some cost. I'm not sure about the figures, but I might say that between 1Gb and 3Gb the OS can manage with 32bit but introducing computational cost...
<rubbs> anthony_: try 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.2.1
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: ok; dunno what to do about it... maybe you can try this ppa with updated drivers https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<rubbs> anthony_: I'll keep looking. do you know what model the router is? not just manufactorer?
<vegar_> nice, thank you bazhang
<wanted> it sayign nohup emerald -replace
<wanted> nohup: ignoring input and appending output to `/home/wanted/nohup.out'
<Guillem_> alankila, also, I'm on 64bit for the last three years, and nowadays everything runs just OK out of the box. It is so long I've not used the 32bit chroot...
<wyverex> mcphail: thanks for the idea, I'll test it out later
<HaskellLove> erUSUL do i need to install drivers on ubuntu? I mean i never did? it was all ok sound... but graphics no i could not play openarena
<om26er> !emerald | wanted
<ubottu> wanted: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<anthony_> rubbs: thanks so much for your help. i'll go upstairs and restart it and get the model number as well.
<rubbs> anthony_: np.
<wanted> ubottu: so there is no option at all for this case
<xrandr> wanted, good. you can now close that terminal window
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: no; free drivers such as the one you are using are installed automatically
<lzrdking> am i online?
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: you only need to manually install third party binary only dricvers
<soreau> lzrdking: nope
<xrandr> lzrdking: I think so
<alankila> Guillem_: consider that 64 bits do not come from free. If you had a program that would run in 32-bit system, it potentially uses pointers to reference RAM. These are now 64-bit. Also 64-bit binaries are generally larger. Some of the alleged efficiency of 64-bit assembly is eaten by larger size of assembly and increased demand for memory.
<HaskellLove> erUSUL so what to do on the web u gave me?
<epinky> lzrdking: not sure :)
<wanted> xrandr: if i close the terminal window, i loose that border
<rubbs> wanted: just fyi ubottu is a bot, not a real person.
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: updated free drivers. you have to add that repositorie to your sources
<Guillem_> alankila, :P
<erUSUL> !ppa | HaskellLove
<ubottu> HaskellLove: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<xrandr> wanted: the syntax is: nohup emerald --replace /path/to/theme/file
<alankila> And there are thing like Java which is immensely pointer happy, to the point that running a java application in 64-bit VM uses about twice the memory to 32-bit VM. The difference may not be trivial, although Java introduced -XX:+UseCompressedOops just for this.
<soreau> wanted: The command is emerald --replace, and you should put it in ccsm>Window Decoration>Command field so it starts when compiz does
<xrandr> nohup makes it go to the background
<wanted> ok, let me try
<HaskellLove> erUSUL how?
<xrandr> wanted: the syntax is: nohup emerald --replace /path/to/theme/file  &
<lzrdking> thanks for the smart answers :P sometimes mu cable disconnects me but pidgin doesn't
<xrandr> make sure you use the &
<Guillem_> alankila, yeah, memory fragmentation issues are harder in 64bit
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: read the docs ubottu told you and the page i linked
<Guillem_> alankila, at least as far as I know...
<soreau> wanted: Also, you can use Alt+F2 or you can close the terminal if you use emerald --replace & disown
<HaskellLove> erUSUL just tell me man
<Guest39201> rubbs: it's a 2wire 1701 hg  i accessed it yesterday, can't remember today, sorry
<lzrdking> btw, pidgin kinda sucks, there is no input history
<om26er> lzrdking: pidgin is great
<lzrdking> soreau: whats "disown"?
<rubbs> Guest3901: np. just a sec
<lzrdking> om26er: if i could hit up to repeat, it'd be better
<wanted> xrandr: ya man, problem solved, thanks
<Snossages> lzrdking: you might want to install xchat then
<xrandr> wanted: np
<epinky> lzrdking: or chatzilla
<lzrdking> or hack pidgin
<rubbs> Guest39201: http://192.168.1.254
<om26er> lzrdking: no matter what, far better than empathy at this stage
<lzrdking> i use empathy for email
<rubbs> Guest39201: try that
<Guest39201> rubbs: thanks, found it at the same time.  changing the password now
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: in the page i linked. click on the tecnical details about this ppa and there click on Read about installing is all there
<xrandr> lzrdking: i like evolution for email :)
<wanted> there was one more problem, in pidigin i am not able to login to yahooo, watz i want to do, or any ubuntu version yahoo messenger
 * om26er thinks why not use web browser for emails.
<lzrdking> oh right, its evolution i use, not empathy...
<Snossages> I tried pidgin, seemed like yet another half-baked chat app...  even the incomplete stuff was more incomplete than usual
<rubbs> Guest39201: good to hear, unfortunately I have to go, so if you need more help just ask the question, someone else should be able to pick up
<rubbs> Guest39201: good luck
<Sacho> pidgin is not great for irc
<om26er> Snossages: so what you use?
<Guest39201> rubbs: thanks again for your help
<lzrdking> om26er: i wanted to set up the calendar in evolution and it had me set up email, so i use it with my gmail account and now i don't need to go to the website
<Snossages> om26er: oh I stick to ichat
<rubbs> Guest39201: np, really. We all help eachother out around here
<grifo74> how ca i access a past in virtualbox ??????? it's possibe????
<coz_> Sacho,   what are you using other than pidgin
<wanted> xrandr: is there any yahoo messenger for ubuntu becoz i am unable to login to yahpp using pidigin
<Sacho> xchat or irssi?
<Icehawk78__> Is it possible to use screen in an ssh session, but still have its scrollback sent to my terminal?
<xrandr> wanted: i use Kopete for instant messenging. Also, empathy will log in
<wanted> ok
<om26er> lzrdking: chromium browser also have a create application option so need for me to have an app for emails
<coz_> Sacho,  well both of those are more than adequate  I use xchat here
<Snossages> om26er: but I do much more chatting on irc than on any im network, so if anything I care about irc apps way more than the silly commercial im stuff
<mcphail> Icehawk78__: use "Ctrl - Esc" and then the up and down arrow to scroll. "Esc" again to exit
<mcphail> Icehawk78__: sorry "ctrl-A then Esc"
<alankila> There was some work to make screen the default context for all terminal sessions... I wonder what happened with it
<alankila> that way you could have long-running programs, reconnect to them, and have working history too...
<Icehawk78__> mcphail: So, no way to be able to just use putty's own scrollbar for that?
<om26er> how do i know that when did i did my last ubuntu install.
<mcphail> Icehawk78__: don't think so. That;s the method I use
<om26er> no app install the whole ubuntu installation
<lzrdking> om26er: but chrome just came out for linux
<epinky> grifo74: better ask on #vbox channel
<wanted> xrandr: i hear my own voice in the head phone which i speak in the mic, if i down the volume of the mic then i dont hear. but my mic is not detecting in skype, wat may be the problem
<om26er> lzrdking: i have been using it for past 3months
<alankila> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeTerminal/ScreenIntegration
<alankila> maybe one of these days...
<xrandr> Icehawk78__: do a ls -al /   it should show the creation date
<lzrdking> see, my modem just dropped off for a moment, but nothing alerted to me that fact other than internet apps stopped receiving
<Icehawk78__> xrandr: Pretty sure that's meant for someone else, not me.
<ntemis> hi
<xrandr> oh, sorry
<wanted> i hear my own voice in the head phone which i speak in the mic, if i down the volume of the mic then i dont hear. but my mic is not detecting in skype, wat may be the problem
<xrandr> om26er: do a ls -al /   it will show the creation date.
<ntemis> after upgrade to 9.10 after i open ubuntu soft center it crashes
<Icehawk78__> No problem, just thought whoever it was for would like to know ;)
<VirusTB> is aXXo back?
<ntemis> is there a fix for that?
<CShadowRun> !piracy | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<om26er> wanted: type gstreamer-properties in terminal and press enter and change audio output server to ALSA
<epinky> ntemis: use synaptic instead
<VirusTB> CShadowRun, sorry :(
<CShadowRun> np :)
<ntemis> epinky: i am but i want a fix if there is one
<ntemis> how i run on console this to see the problem?
<khensthoth> wanted: Open terminal, run alsamixer. Press the right arrow key until you see Mic. What's the volume?
<lzrdking> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<lzrdking> what do the characters o4o refer to?
<shyam_k> got a hp scanjet 2400 .. sane-find-scanner says "found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [Hewlett-Packard], product=0x0a01 [hp scanjet scanner], chip=GL646_HP) at libusb:002:002" but xsane is looking at /dev/video0 but thats of my laptop's webcam's..
<VirusTB> And suggesed programs for an Auto-CAD ?? ( well for carpentry i want to design a Bedfram n CD, I like google Sketch up, is there another well known program??)
<Guillem_> Qcad?
<Guillem_> Inkscape? Not sure you can deal with precision with Inkscape...
<epinky> ntemis:  "software-center" should launch from command line
<VirusTB> Guillem_, Qcad?
<Guillem_> Qcad is a professional CAD system such as AutoCAD(R) and many others.
<Guillem_> (from synaptic)
<tonghuashuai> hello everyone
<erUSUL> is only 2D though
<shyam_k> scanimage -L is saying " device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname USB2.0 Camera virtual device"
<Guillem_> sagcad seems to be a 2D CAD also
<ntemis> ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:
<ntemis> /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlibvisual.so
<ntemis> run with --gst-disable-segtrap and debug
<shyam_k> lsusb has both the HP scanner and the usb web cam listed.
<ntemis> note that i also dont have sound
<laeg> i've upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and have completed all sound troubleshooting but it continues to fade after 20 seconds on all media - how can i remedy this?
<shyam_k> how can i make hp scanner use the device /dev/video0
<shyam_k> ?
<ntemis> something went wrong this alsa
<ntemis> with
<ntemis> how i fix alsa?
<xrandr> ntemis: you'll have to be a bit more specific than that.
<epinky> ntemis: for libgstlibvisual : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<lzrdking> can someone point me to instructions for setting up my dell aio (all-in-one) to scan in karmic?
<laeg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jiffe98> anyone had a problem with ubuntu 9.10 and keepalived setting up ipvs?
<Guest52289> Hi.  Still having wireless problems with a new gnome/ubuntu install.  Could anyone give advice?
<ntemis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ntemis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<khensthoth> laeg: Have you seen this two forum threads? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<xrandr> does the gnome/kde login screen automagically know how to login to a NIS server?
<ntemis> sorry i had open synaptic
<ntemis> how i fix alsa
<epinky> ntemis: close your synaptic
<ntemis> i did
<Guest52289> xrandr: was that a question for me?
<ntemis> all newer versions
<ntemis> i still dont have sound
<vegar_> S/PDIF sound, any experts here? ^^
<laeg> khensthoth: did you see my previous message before !sound?
<epinky> !pulse | ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<xrandr> Guest52289: no, it was out there in general
<khensthoth> netmis: If you are convinced ALSA is the cause of your problem, try upgrading to the newest ALSA driver. http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-karmic-upgrade-alsa-to-1021-from.html
<Guest52289> xrandr, et al.     thanks. it connects with an unsecure network. can anyone say why i can't use secured witht he right password?
<laeg> khensthoth: my sound works, but only for 20 seconds on all media types, video, flash, mp3 etc - are your links still relevant
<lzrdking> that !sound trigger is whacked, i can't double click on the sound icon, and when i right click and go to properties, there is no File menu
<xrandr> Guest52289: You would need to use the wifi manager to handle that.
<johnmatricks> hi, i am trying to install pdo_mysql with "pecl install pdo_mysql", it gets to 'checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs', any ideas?
<savid> I'm a bit new to administering ubuntu servers -- I have a production server for a website & database running ubuntu 8.10  Do server admins usually do dist-upgrades on servers, or just keep the current distro as long as possible?
<khensthoth> laeg: I've seen your previous message, but I do not know what the cause of the problems are. The links I gave are comprehensive solution guides to sound problems in Ubuntu. Perhaps it *might* help you.
<Guest52289> xrandr: i tried and tried to no avail, but i changed my parent's router to unsecured, and will leave it for now, and can try this again at another time (back at my place) thanks for help
<ntemis> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Rajasun> VirusTB: http://www.sweethome3d.eu/download.jsp
<laeg> khensthoth: i appreciate that ty. i'm talking to someone it alsa and following another troubleshooting guide on the wiki, if neither works i'll look at your links which i've bookmarked friend.
<Kira> somebody should invent proxying through a fake https server.
<Snossages> Kira: er, I thought that already existed in a few forms
<VirusTB> nice link Rajasun
<Kira> Snossages: link? :D
<VirusTB> thanks! Rajasun
<Rajasun> VirusTB: np
<Kira> Snossages: or what's the jargon for it?
<Snossages> Kira: dunno what you need to proxy, but I used to use a setup like that to get at mail years ago....  it was something microsoft ran as a service
<sipior> xrandr: if the system has been configured to consult nis for login information, gdm will certainly make use of that (gdm and the like ask the system to handle authentication, they don't deal with it directly)
<Snossages> Kira: I could only get at http/https ports from where I was, but this service let me access pop3
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Kira> Snossages: if it can do SOCKS5, it's all good.
<AeganSkies> \leave
<Kira> or HTTP/HTTPS through this fake HTTPS server.
<xrandr> sipior: cool, thanks
<Snossages> Kira: oh this definitely wasn't that open...  was specifically a pop3/https bridge
<_eMaX_1> anyone here uses thunderbird3?
<epinky> !anyone | _eMaX_1
<ubottu> _eMaX_1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kira> I don't know how they do it, but they manage to block SSH at this hotel.
<CShadowRun> Kira: ssh on port 80 ;)
<Kira> CShadowRun: it's not exactly like I can't establish a connection
<meua> join #php
<terrorinkorporat> RAWR
<Kira> I can log in through SSH, but once a certain gateway in the middle of the path detects a slightly high volume of traffic through my SSH connection, they cut it.
<_eMaX_1> lol
<terrorinkorporat> your a stinkey cheese head :\
<Kira> which sucks, because I use SSH as a SOCKS5 tunnel.
<IdleOne> !ot | terrorinkorporat
<ubottu> terrorinkorporat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> lzrdking: disown will disown the command from the terminal so when you terminate the terminal, the command still continues to run
<terrorinkorporat> lol
<_eMaX_1> ok a subset of * having a clue what tb3 does when I have a folder structure like "2008 - 2010/2008|2009|2010" and while he well displays that structure as "2008 - 2010/2008|2010", the 2009 folder appears, twice, under the inboxes?
<iuso> hello, what's the irc channel for deb package devel questions?
<always_smile> hello everybody,im new here,what can i do? is PM allowed?
<iuso> in ubuntu
<IdleOne> iuso: #ubuntu-dev
<om26er> always_smile: you can ask you questions here in open
<epinky> !pm | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<terrorinkorporat> how do i change the bloody login screen ?
<Areio> Question:  I just purchased a Dell Vostro 1520 laptop.  Everything has worked fine so far, except for the built-in microphone.  How would one set up the microphone to work?  I've tried recording sound in Audacity, but to no avail.
<meua> hi! i'm trying to turn on PHP error log. I've done it throug editing php.ini AND php script but still the log file remain empty and phpinfo() indicates log-errors=Off, does someone know why ?
<Kira> CShadowRun: meanwhile, I have no trouble chatting on IRC through the usual port 6667
<xrandr> terrorinkorporat: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<terrorinkorporat> im in 9.10
<terrorinkorporat> login window aint there
<Kira> so their router is probably application protocol-aware.
<CShadowRun> Kira: fun :P
<xrandr> terrorinkorporat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294929
<Snossages> Kira: no option to vpn your way out to friendlier shores?
<Rajasun> terrorinkorporat: gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Kira> Snossages: no, I don't know of a vpn destination.
<laeg> someone answered me on launchpad "Then navigate to System>Preferences>Sound and change everything to ALSA" but there's no option there in 9.10 to do so?
<Kira> Snossages: My SSH server is already in Hong Kong, which has uncensored internet as far as I know.
<terrorinkorporat> :\
<vegar_> S/PDIF sound, any experts here? ^^
<mattgyver> Anyone have any success installing boxee on ubuntu 9.10?
<BluesKaj> laeg, what he meant was make your soundcard the default , by moving it up
<Snossages> vegar_: what's to be an expert about? how do you break spdif? :)
<Kira> They even manage to block Tor at this hotel.
<terrorinkorporat> really ?
<laeg> BluesKaj: where exactly?
<Kira> The Great Firewall, is one of the things I hate the most about China.
<Snossages> Kira: s/even/especially...  most common reason for a hotel to invest in an application-aware router
<laeg> BluesKaj: what tab
<terrorinkorporat> ssl tunnel
<BluesKaj> laeg, alsa is the driver your soundcard uses in System>Preferences>Sound
<terrorinkorporat> kira ssl tunnel
<laeg> BluesKaj: what tab do you want me to move something up on?
<laeg> BluesKaj: the hardware tab only lists one device?
<terrorinkorporat> i have horrible spelling so plz correct me at any time
<Kira> terrorinkorporat: scroll up. ;D
<BluesKaj> laeg, do you see pulseaudio ?
<epinky> !pm | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<laeg> BluesKaj: no - the word pulse is nowhere in sound
<tonsofpcs> kill pulseaudio imo.
<always_smile> how can I play ram files ?
<BluesKaj> laeg, ok ,good , thenyou should be fine , open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all is unmuted and vol ctrls are up to 75%
<Schamane> hi
<Schamane> hi
 * xrandr misses redhat's old sndconfig
<Schamane> got a problem in 9.10 with checkconfig, i cant disable or delete an entry
 * BluesKaj misses ubuntus old sndconfig:)
<ikonia> Schamane: chkconfig is a redhat tool
<Schamane> get failures like
<Schamane> ikonia: so what?
<Snossages> always_smile: there's gotta be a version of realplayer that can handle those
<Schamane> its installed and in repo, so it should work ;)
<ikonia> Schamane: I didn't think it was compatible with ubutnu and upstart
<Snossages> always_smile: I haven't tried realaudio in ubuntu but I'll bet it works
<keex> hello
<Xcell> I am on (gnome)  did this --> http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic#CPU_and_motherboard   and it still locks up after 1 hour.. what could be doing it?
<always_smile> it's my first time here,i'm very confused how it works
<sj4m35-15> anyone know how to get 3d acceleration from a GMA940 Intel graphics card?
<ikonia> !info checkconfig
<ubottu> Package checkconfig does not exist in karmic
<Schamane> always_smile: ?? you mean irc? nothing special , just chat ;)
<ikonia> !info chkconfig
<ubottu> chkconfig (source: chkconfig): system tool to enable or disable system services. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.0-79.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<always_smile> i only started ubuntu 2 days ago,i find it rather complicated when it comes with restricted thinc
<Schamane> ikonia: ok, so it isnt longer supportet :(
<sj4m35-15> always_smile:be sure to ask a question that pertains to Ubuntu 9.10
<chompskies> hi
<epinky> !real | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Snossages> always_smile: agreed.  I've managed to get a few going myself but it definitely seems to be a challenge.
<ikonia> Schamane: I don't know if it is supported or not to be honest, I'm surprised it's been ported
<Xcell> for me ikonia ?
<always_smile> this keeps moving so fast
<vegar_> Snossages: SPDIF + Ubuntu = not true
<vegar_> for me
<ikonia> Xcell: pardon ?
<laeg> BluesKaj: ty, i'll let you know how i get on reboot
<Xcell> checkconf
<Schamane> ikonia: just updatet a few minutes ago to 9.10 and some things are strange since that procedure
<vegar_> Snossages: I just don't know where to start to try and get it fixed..
<sj4m35-15> always_smile:you'll get used to it.
<always_smile> Snossages,is there a way i can make a shortcut for the person i'm chatting with with no need to tyhpe their full names?
<xrandr> always_smile: try typing aprt of the name, then pressing TAB
<sj4m35-15> always_smile:press the up key.
<IdleOne> always_smile: type the first few letters of the name and hit tab key to complete the name
<Snossages> vegar_: aha, you're not looking for a spdif expert...  you're looking for a *your make & model of soundcard* expert.  It'll be a driver option, and the driver for your card may not have complete support.
<xrandr> wow, im having quite a few dyslexic moments here
<always_smile> i do agree it can be challanging,but  why to keep it that complicated,with need fr commands n lot of hassle?
<Schamane> ikonia: which tool do you use for runlevels in ubuntu?
<Snossages> always_smile: try hitting the tab key after typing a couple of chars...  different programs have different shortcuts
<ikonia> Schamane: update-rc.d
<sj4m35-15> anyone know how to get 3d acceleration from a GMA940 Intel graphics card?
<always_smile> Snossages: yes it's working now,thnx
<vegar_> Snossages: Okay, thank you so far :) Next step is to find someone that's leet with my motherboard then? Because it's an integrated card (It's so "easy" to find linux drivers for it. Unbelieveable). It's model name is "P5E3 Deluxe WiFi/AP @n"
<Shihan> hey guys, im having a weird problem... i've got a samba mounted directory and when ever i save something to it (i.e. download from a browser for example) its getting corrupted... i upgraded to 9.10 today, anyone heard anything like that?
<sj4m35-15> Shihan:what file system are you using?
<Schamane> ikonia: thx, but can it list the staus of the services too?
<Shihan> the server is fed 11 with boring old ext3
<sj4m35-15> Shihan: is it NTFS, EXT4, ETX3...ETC.
<ikonia> Schamane: yes, although I'm not sure of the syntax without looking
<Snossages> vegar_: in my experience, when you need to get support for a very specific feature like that, it's often easier just to replace the hardware with something known to be better supported.  I don't know what your situation is, but you may find it to be a faster (and ultimately cheaper) way out
<ikonia> Shihan: what is the OS on the client
<jamiejackson> how would i install libstdc++5 in karmic? only v6 is listed
<always_smile> Snossages: one of main problems to encounter as a begginner is with media files,I got realplayer an hour ago,but ram files won't play with it or the other  default media players in ubuntu ,what can i do?
<Shihan> ubuntu 9.10
<Schamane> ikonia: ok, thank you, disable worked fine, checked it with chkconfig ;)
<ikonia> Shihan: if you just drop a text fle onto the samba share, and then view it, is it corrupted ?
<gbs-wes> has anyone worked on the "clutter toolkit" any?
<Snossages> always_smile: it's been a while, but I vaguely recall that a ram file has no audio in it, but just contains an url that realplayer uses to go get the actual payload audio.
<thomas3> Gedit Problem: All my .html.erb files have dissapeared from the side-pane. They are still there and I can still see them with Nautillus.
<vegar_> Snissages: Well then, do you know what hardware to buy? I'm not an axpert when it comes to audio adapters ;)
<Shihan> doesnt appear to be no
<epinky> jamiejackson: yes, install 6 and make symbolic links instead
<vegar_> Snossages: I need something that's, as you say, well supported
<thomas3> ???? Any body have any ideas?
<jamiejackson> epinky: did that, but has some dependency problems. found the 5 deb in repos, will try that
<Shihan> though whenever i download anything with chrome or firefox directly to it, it does
<Snossages> vegar_: not of the top of my head...  I do very little audio work in linux.  let's google around and see what we find
<efren> hola
<efren> hello
<laeg> does anyone know a fix for not being able to have youtube and vlc sound at the same time?
<efren> join oracle
<always_smile> Snossages: the files working with windows well,now afte i got the realplayer,when i try to open the files,a warning of executive file shows up,how can i stop such warnng,open my files directly?
<Slart> laeg: pulseaudio? or that's already enabled?
<BlouBlou> efren: do you need help with ubuntu?
<laeg> Slart: how do i check?
<vegar_> Snossages: Okay :)
<laeg> Slart: i've just fixed a bug i had with sound fading after 20 seconds, i've entered a lot of commands, not sure what i've changed
<Slart> laeg: in vlc you can check the settings.. there should be a pulseaudio output module
<laeg> Slart: hmm
<Schoen|Attic> i need a .sh script i can put in crontab that detects if a program is running and if it isn't running it should launch the program
<laeg> Slart: sorry, i'll need a little more?
<Slart> laeg: you can also check in system, preferences, sound and see what you've set different sounds to use.. there should be auto, pulse, alsa and possibly something else
<jamiejackson> epinky, v5 deb worked
<Slart> laeg: ok, hang on.. let me check
<epinky> !yay | jamiejackson
<ubottu> jamiejackson: Glad you made it! :-)
<ikonia> Schoen|Attic: not hard to write, some simple bash tutorials will work that out
<Schoen|Attic> will it work for windows program in wine?
<Snossages> vegar_: seen this one? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/no-output-through-spdif-but-analog-works.-how-do-i-get-output-through-spdif-265174/
<Slart> laeg: in vlc, go to Tools, Preferences. Then select the Audio section and look at "Output", "Type"
<terrorinkorporat> RAWR
<ikonia> Schoen|Attic: possibly
<Slart> Schoen|Attic: ps aux | grep program_process_name   and something after that
<Jaymac> I see thunderbird3 has finally been released :) does anyone know if there are plans to add it to b ackports/
<vegar_> Snossages: nope, I'll take a look at it. Seen simlar threads though, but ill give thease people a shot :)
<ikonia> Jaymac: not yet
<Slart> Schoen|Attic: here's a nice little tutorial http://www.anyexample.com/linux_bsd/bash/check_if_program_is_running_with_bash_shell_script.xml
<Snossages> vegar_: just to confirm...  was it output or input that you were trying to enable?  just stereo PCM, right?
<vegar_> Snossages: The thread is from 2004, making alot of the stuff mentioned there hard to do.
<vegar_> Snossages: Just output
<chompskies> hi guys, scripting noob here :P  with bash, is it possible to have a comment after the '\' char?
<vegar_> Snossages: What I wan't is 5.1 surround, DB Digital / DTS sound via my s/pdif cable :)
<Snossages> vegar_: well the important bit is that they're talking about a poorly-labeled feature in alsa, which is still the current sound system...  maybe it's been fixed, maybe not.  spdif is kinda old and unloved these days, you know?
<chompskies> eg command --option \ #comment
<efren> #oracle
<chompskies> --optionB \ #comment
<thomas3> Any gedit experts here?
<BlouBlou> efren: stop spamming please
<vegar_> Snossages: Well my sond level on the ICE958~ in alsamixer is already set to 0, still not working
<Slart> thomas3: is gedit advanced enough to spawn experts?? =)
<_ope_> hey guys.  can anyone tell me why everytime ubuntu boots i get screen 0 busy and it opens screen 1 instead?
<i_is_broke> after installing watchdog, does it get put into the menu somewhere or is it terminal only?
<thomas3> Sorry Slart. Am I in the wrong channel ? Came here via http://www.ubuntu.com/support/CommunitySupport .
<willvarfar> what tools are there for profiling a multi-process application?
<Snossages> vegar_: I don't really mess with surround, but the encoded stuff should be transported just fine on the raw spdif signal...  I'm not sure what to suggest for verifying that path
<cantoma> guys i am trying to do: mount /dev/sdc1 pen/ as a user. which gives -> mount only root can do that. How can i fix the problem?
<willvarfar> cantoma, sudo
<epinky> cantoma: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 pen/
<Slart> thomas3: This is the Ubuntu support channel.. you can ask almost anything that is ubuntu support related
<Slart> thomas3: I would say that gedit is included in that.. so yes.. I think you're in the right channel
<vegar_> Snossages: My audio system verifies if it gets raw data that it can decode to, like DTS or DB.
<cantoma> epinky, i am not in the sudouers file. this is what is complaining
<vegar_> Snossages: I can see it on the display. But, however.. I think I'll consider buying a new sound card
<Slart> !#ubuntu | thomas3
<ubottu> thomas3: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Snossages> vegar_: good, so it autodecodes...  therefore you could just play a stereo file and your decoder would play that for you?
<Slart> thomas3: hmm.. that wasn't the factoid I was looking for.. sorry about that..
<xrandr> anyone played World Of Warcraft in Ubuntu?
<_ope_> hey guys.  can anyone tell me why everytime ubuntu boots i get screen 0 busy and it opens screen 1 instead? running 9.10
<vegar_> Snossages: Yes, but i never get any sound working at all. Not ubuntu login sounds, not mp3. Nothing
<Slart> xrandr: according to appdb.winehq.org there are plenty of people playing wow in ubuntu
<BlouBlou> xrandr: you can try installing it with wine
<Slart> !appdb | xrandr
<Snossages> vegar_: I was just looking to break the problem down to smaller bits...  get it working with straight up PCM to eliminate any potential problems with the encoded surround source
<xrandr> cool
<ubottu> xrandr: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cantoma> willvarfar,  i am not in the sudouers file. this is what is complaining
<thomas3> Thanks Slart - basically the Gedit side pane suddenly stopped working properly - it's nolonger listing certain files
<epinky> cantoma: you'll need to modify /etc/sudoers, however if you can't execute sudo you'll need some privileged account to do that
<cantoma> epinky, i don't
<thomas3> What would be the best fix?
<Slart>  thomas3 in the File browser? or in the Documents pane?
<vegar_> Snossages: Ah, okay
<cantoma> epinky, is it normal to require root privileges to mount a usb pen?
<aaron11> Hi!
<reign2> is anyone available that can help me with an smb syntax issue?
<aaron11> bazhang: Hi!
<epinky> cantoma: absolutely
<Snossages> vegar_: that said, have a look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Alsa_Preferred_Soundcards
<thomas3> In the Side-Pane they appear fine if I go open file from the menu
<Slart> thomas3: is there some kind of pattern to the kind of files that do show up? or in the files that doesn't show up?
<sempai_> re
<thomas3> Yes - .html.erb files
<thomas3> .rb files and .builder files are listed normally
<reign2> Im attempting to start a file from a bash prompt using mplayer but the link: smb://[user]@[ip]/[drive letter]/[filename] returns a file not found. can anyone shed some light on this?
<Spoom> i am attempting to burn a dvd iso to a dvd+r in karmic, have tried with both brasero and dvdrecord, and both have failed, brasero with an unknown error, dvdrecord with "dvdrecord: Input/output error. reserve track: scsi sendcmd: no error", any ideas for getting it to burn successfully?
<Slart> thomas3: hmm.. odd... not really sure why it would do that
<ice_cream> hi, i was wondering which kernel (basically pae or not) would be optimal for my old 1gb ram laptop
<terrorinkorporat> can u install kde on ubuntu ? or is it a real pain in the arse
<thomas3> :)Me neither
<Snossages> Spoom: have you tried other media?
<CShadowRun> ice_cream: not
<ice_cream> i read that pae was for support for >64gb, does it do anything else
<Slart> ice_cream: afaik there's no reason for PAE with less than 4GB of ram
<CShadowRun> ice_cream: you don't need PAE for <4GB RAM
<Spoom> Snossages, not yet, but this media has worked for me before on a windows machine
<ice_cream> 4*
<ice_cream> yea nod
<thomas3> It just suddenly did
<CShadowRun> ice_cream: nope, it does nothing else :)
<switch10_> terrorinkorporat: its easy
<ice_cream> CShadowRun, thx
<terrorinkorporat> cool ty
<switch10_> terrorinkorporat: you can run all the KDE apps you want
<terrorinkorporat> does anybody here have really good exp with backtrack ?
<Snossages> Spoom: can't assume that it'll behave the same with different drivers doing the work.  (though it is pretty uncommon, so we'll look at other possibilities)
<vegar_> Snossages: I think i'll just leave this for later, thank you so much for the assistance. I'll buy a new card, from the wiki you linked and see what happends next. Thank you so much for all the help.
<hccmb> hello there
<aaron11> I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support...
<hccmb> how can i get firefox to open html by default?
<epinky> hccmb: it DOES open html by default
<hccmb> it does not anymore , how would i repair it?
<thiebaude> hccmb, when you open up firefox what do you see?
<nocive> hi all
<unesco> hello. i have install both ubuntu and kubuntu together, but i dont want my desktop bloated and so i try to remove some applications but i get this msg " ... a core application in Ubuntu. Uninstalling it may cause future upgrades to be incomplete " is it safe?
<hccmb> no i mean i have an offline .html file, no when i click it gedit starts and not firefox, wrong default
<aaron11> unesco: No.
<switch10_> hccmb: right click on it and change it
<aaron11> unesco: What are you uninstalling
<thiebaude> unesco, dual boot
<switch10_> hccmb: there is an option to open it with any program if you right click on it
<hccmb> i can do that, yes, but i have to do that every time
<aaron11> thiebaude: Read the question properly
<hccmb> cant it remember what i choose?
<nocive> does anyone know the correct way to export an environment variable in a gnome menu item?
<thiebaude> aaron11, thanks
<unesco> aaron11 : some kde applications
<StaticPhilly> afternoon all, does anyone know if i can get apt-get just to use the defaults without asking the user? basiclly im making a bash script that install some software, i just want it to use the defaults without asking the user
<thomas3> Should I try uninstalling Gedit?
<aaron11> unesco: Well dont do it
<thomas3> and reinstalling it?
<nocive> StaticPhilly, apt-get --yes package-list?
<switch10_> hccmb: right click:  go to properties>open with tab
<thomas3> What would you advise?
<aaron11> unesco: It is the core meaning it is the hardcore of ubuntu. If you break it it wont update properly
<aaron11> unesco: Please tell us more details please
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<aaron11> I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support...
<mildred> Hello, the version of ubuntu that I installed uses xfce as the default desktop environment.  I want to switch to gnome.  but when I try to install it through synaptic, it tells me that the dependencies will not install.  How can I fix this?
<unesco> aaron11 : installing kubuntu on top of ubuntu give me a lot applications that i don't really need,
<xrandr> mildred: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<StaticPhilly> nocive: the -y option just skips asking to confirm the packages to install, but does not skip the options like for example, mysql-server asks to set the password and so on
<aaron11> unesco: Please be more detailed
<switch10_> mildred: you have to do it from the command line
<IdleOne> unesco: do you want to use just kubuntu?
<aaron11> unesco: Tell us WHAT applications
<gmachine24> good morning. does anyone know of a good streaming mp3 recorder that can split and identify songs off Internet radio?
<nacitar> is there any way to "open shell to this folder" inside nautilus?
<nacitar> seemed like if there is it would be convenient
<om26er> nacitar: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<nacitar> om26er: imagine that... rofl.  :)
<erwing> anybody using squid? how do i find out if my refresh_pattern is working or not.
<mildred> xrandr, switch10_: I aread have i installed
<IceReaper> Hi, i just got my ubuntu-home-server running and dont have/want a monitor plugged in. The easy posibility will be install a simple vnc server, but that makes me control an existing desktop. is there a posibility to somehow forward the whole X11-screen so i can connect via vnc and see the main screen of my machine?
<unesco> IdleOne : no i don't want my desktop to be pure kde, i install kubuntu-desktop just to try kde, but now i have a lot of same applications like video player, music player, etc.. and i want to remove it.
<nocive> StaticPhilly, http://blog.hjksolutions.com/articles/2007/07/27/unattended-package-installation-with-debian-and-ubuntu, have u seen this?
<erwing> IceReaper: you could boot it up with a live cd
<nocive> does anyone know the correct way to export an environment variable in a gnome menu item? please help :-)
<erwing> IceReaper: then ssh to it
<dtownhero> unesco: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<mildred> xrandr, switch10_: when I log out it dosent give me the option to switch
<erwing> or just boot it up and hope ssh is running and open
<IceReaper> i am with ssh on my machine, works fine. but i installed a gnome-desktop and want to see the main desktop with vnc
<switch10_> mildred: have what installed?  you cant install gnome while you have any desktop environment running
<aaron11> dtownhero: I think he needs the blue still
<dtownhero> aaron11: what blue?
<StaticPhilly> nocive: thanks
<mildred> switch10_: ubuntu-desktop
<switch10_> mildred: oh uninstall the other environment
<aaron11> dtownhero: Blue = Kubuntu
<dtownhero> why?
<mildred> switch10_: I want to keep it,
<aaron11> dtownhero: I dont know? Gnome is faster and better
<nacitar> om26er: where does the function appear?  not seeing it after the apt-get.
<dtownhero> aaron11: I was under the impression he was just trying kde and wants to remove it.
<erwing> aaron11: better is relative
 * xrandr prefers kubuntu
<thomas3> sudo apt-get remove gedit - tells me it will unistall ubuntu-desktop this does not seem like a good idea...
 * erwing prefers mc
<switch10_> mildred: i don't think you can run them both
<xrandr> thomas3: do not uninstall gnome-desktop
<switch10_> google it
<mildred> switch10_: I think there is something wrong with the login screen because it dosent show me options
<dtownhero> thomas3: why would you want to remove gedit?
<aaron11> dtownhero: Well he slow at typing
<unesco> dtownhero : i don't want to lose kde desktop but i want to remove some apps from kde, it's not about free space but i just don't like when my desktop fill with many of same apps. but when i remove, dragon player i get error msg  a core application in Ubuntu. Uninstalling it may cause future upgrades to be incomplete.
<dtownhero> thomas3: it's a core ubuntu package, you need it to upgrade correctly.
<IceReaper> why didnt you install the environment via "aptitude install --without-recommends".. ? then you dont have all that apps with it?
<VirusTB> Oh oh..
<VirusTB>  I got an issue!
<VirusTB> GRUB Loading stage 1.5
<thomas3> The gedit side-pane has stopped listing files
<mildred> switch10_: I have had multiple desktop environments installed before
<VirusTB> Erroe 17
<thomas3> I'm trying to fix that
<switch10_> mildred: hmm
<dtownhero> unesco: yes, remove kubuntu desktop then follow IceReaper's suggestion.
<VirusTB> GRUB error 17 ?? Uhm help please
<terrorinkorporat> :\
<trijntje> !enter | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ChrisTX> actually why do ubuntuforums run on proprietary vbulletin and not free phpbb ?
<erwing> VirusTB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<VirusTB> erwing,  ok just googled it P wil read n then retutn
<VirusTB> return
<erwing> VirusTB: hope it helps
<Schoen|Attic> why does cron run as pts/2 and not as tty7?
<VirusTB> erwing,  if not i shall return :P
<erwing> VirusTB: :P
<erwing> VirusTB: you will return sooner or later
<aaron11> dtownhero: Well he slow at typing
<aaron11> I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support...
<aaron11> dtownhero: Sorry
<erwing> aaron11: my tablet works perfect
<VirusTB> erwing,  :S wel uhm my issue seems different from that port... I delted my ubuntu partiton on my netbok :S
<mildred> Does anyone know of different login screens that I can install?
<trijntje> wow, 174 people in room ;)
<trijntje> lowest ever
<unesco> dtownhero : but removing kubuntu desktop will also remove kde.and i don't want to. i just want to remove some apps and keep some apps.
<Gwince> wheeee!
<d3c3p710n> epic netsplit
<aaron11> Wtf!
<VirusTB> mildred,  oh! you mean the login screnn,
<mildred> Why did that happen
<VirusTB> aaron11,  netsplit :P
<BlouBlou> !netsplit | aaron11
<aaron11> Flood bot! +J
<VirusTB> !netsplit
<ubottu> aaron11: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<aaron11> VirusTB: Ubottu left
<nacitar> the !netsplit command is kind of without purpose if the bot splits.
<xrandr> !netsplit
<VirusTB> uhm
<mildred> VirusTB: yeah do you know how I go about modifying it?
<aaron11> My god!
<Sacho> !netsplit
<nacitar> !netsplit
<Sacho> must be flooded ;)
<aaron11> There is no ubotttu
<jenda> I would have sworn there is an equalizer in Exaile. Now I can't find it. Is that possible?
<IdleOne> everybody just relax and enjoy the ride
<nacitar> ubottu: <== is here according to tab completion
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thomas3> BlouBlou Could you clarify: !netsplit | thomas3
<VirusTB> mildred,  google it, instuctions are somwhere on "eyecandy" gnomelook.org
<terrorinkorporat> thats bloody anoying
<VirusTB> erwing, ok read the post n comments (not all) and still got th problem
<Gwince> Remind me of the days of Webchat. :)
<BlouBlou> thomas3: there is the answer
<erwing> VirusTB: sucks
<unesco> hello? aaron11 dtownhero
<aaron11> unesco: Yeh
<iah> Hello peeps, how come I dont get the update notification in the upper left in gnome when updates are available? It worked well in 9.04 but not now in 9.10.
<trijntje> iah, only once a week now, see the release notes
<aaron11> unesco: :P
<help_livecduser> hey need sme help. m on live cd . and i am not able 2 make a new partition of the 'unallocated space' .. can u help me ?
<xrandr> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<iah> trijntje: I see. Can I change it?
<unesco> aaron11: whats your solution for moi problem?
 * xrandr hugs ubottu
<trijntje> iah, yeah, but i dont know how, google for the karmic release notes, its there
<xrandr> ubottu: want to play a game?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iah> trijntje: I will try that. Thanks a bunch!
<vinpan> anyone have photo upload problems?
<dtownhero> unesco: sorry, i'm at work. I help when I can. If you bare with me I can help in a second.
<unesco> dtownhero : it's ok. take your time. i'm also at work.
<vinpan> i have a photo upload problem
<xrandr> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<giu786> ciao
<trijntje> !details | vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NALIN4LINUX> hallo
<Gimpson> Any way to make Pidgin flash the title bar when an unread message has come in?  I have the Message Notification plugin set to "Set window manager "URGENT" hint", but my default window manager doesn't seem to be doing anything with it.
<Gwince> Gimpson, I always seemed to have that problem.. if I have a single message open, and another came in, it wouldn't flash
<Gwince> If I closed the chat window completely, then it would flash
<vinpan> ok i have ubuntu 9.10 and when i go to facebook or myspace i go to browse for the photo but in the pop up window it shows blank ( were the photos should show )
<Gwince> It was odd, and I never got to the bottom of it
<Tina-> http://pastebin.com/f137a1dd9   any idea why eee-applet not works?
<vinpan> tina: you mean screenlets?
<xrandr> !ChanServ
<Tina-> no eee-applet
<Tina-> see my pastbin post
<vinpan> ooo ok sorry i dont know
<vinpan>  ok i have ubuntu 9.10 and when i go to facebook or myspace i go to browse for the photo but in the pop up window it shows blank ( were the photos should show )
<leaf-sheep> vinpan: What web browser?
<vinpan> all of them
<xrandr> vinpan: what browser?
<xrandr> vinpan: do you have flash installed?
<vinpan> chrome, opera,firefox
<vinpan> yes
<xrandr> vinpan: that's really odd then
<vinpan> the uploader in myspace is fine
<Tina-> also eeepc-acpi-scripts: requiered: acpi-support-base  but it is not installable
<vinpan> thats when the window pops up for your photos that are in the picture folder that dose not show
<Tina-> when i want to install  eeepc-acpi-scripts
<leaf-sheep> vinpan: Try it with "firefox -safe-mode"
<kitchen> what's the best way to get traction on a kernel-bug (?) reported in launchpad that's preventing a karmic install?
<vinpan> its not the browser its the OS
<Major_Quacks> How do I install thunderbird 3.0 stable?
<unesco> vinpan : i have the same problem like you before, it turns to be java problem.
<kitchen> jaunty works, karmic not so much
<leaf-sheep> Major_Quacks: You could use Mozilla Daily Build.
<vinpan> hummmm
<mildred> I just installed two extra hard drives in my computer.  I have formated them to ext4.  When I want to mount them I am required to provide authorization password.  How do I make them permentantly mounted and not require a password?
<leaf-sheep> !fstab | mildred
<ubottu> mildred: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<alchamech> hello all
<vinpan> b/c my photos are there in the folder....its when i browse to that folder and pictures do not show
<rhorse> vinpan: maybe see if any java updates avial?
<Major_Quacks> leaf-sheep: Sorry, I meant the install instructions, they're not in th read-me
<ManDay> is there a package which allows to configure fancy touchpad gestures??
<vinpan> how to run firefox in safemode?
<alchamech> i need some help would anyone mind helping me?
<ManDay> hm, test
<ManDay> !ask | alchamech
<ubottu> alchamech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaf-sheep> Major_Quacks: What source? What website are you reading from?
<leaf-sheep> vinpan: Open a terminal and type "firefox -safe-mode"
<alchamech> im tring to hook my xbox to my ubuntu xpc and i cant seem to do it, does anyone know how to do that
<leaf-sheep> Major_Quacks: Are you talking about this? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<vagvaf_> i have a new box (Quad-Core, 4gb Ram, ATI graphics card) but 9.04 seems to lag, any ideas?
<ManDay> alchamech, like that: http://www.ehow.com/how_5006460_connect-xbox-linux-pc.html ?
<alchamech> anyone?
<kitchen> try 9.10?
<IdleOne> !ask | alchamech
<ubottu> alchamech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Major_Quacks> leaf-sheep: Thunderbird 3.0 has just been released under it's stable release and I need to know how to install it, there is no ./configure path and no make source
<vagvaf_> kitchen: i did..but i have the same problem
<kitchen> :-( otoh, you're more likely to get traction (afaik) on a "current" release
<aaron11_> I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support...
<aaron11_> back
<leaf-sheep> Major_Quacks: I see. Ubuntu's policy is to update security/bug fixes.  It'll be likely for Thunderbird 3.0 to appear in Lucid.  However, you can use Mozilla Daily Build PPA to obtain Thunderbird 3.0.  I'm using Thunderbird 3.1 myself. :P
<Tina-> aaron11_: maybe build your own kernel with support for it ?
<lightbricko> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xrandr> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> !msgthebot | xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Major_Quacks> leaf-sheep: Thanks bro
<aaron11_> Tina-: Please be helpful
<aaron11_> Anyone with any idea
<ManDay> aaron11, what is it?
<vagvaf_> kitchen: what do u mean by "traction (afaik) on a "current" release" ?
 * Tina- wonders why her idea aint helpfukk
<xrandr> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Tina-> *helpfull
<sixtila> can someone help me configure my int mic please
<ManDay> !myself
<kitchen> I'm guessing karmic-bugs get more love than jaunty-bugs because they're building karmic+1 from karmic, not jaunty
<IdleOne> xrandr: stop abusing the bot in the channel please. You are adding to channel scroll for no reason
<vagvaf_> hmm
<ManDay> aaron11, whats the maatter
<vinpan> photo upload to facebook works and upload to myspace single pic upload works the multi upload dosent work on myspace
<dtownhero> unesco: you still there?
<aaron11_> ManDay: I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support...
<unesco> dtownhero: yeah
<IdleOne> vinpan: installing java should fix that see !java
<Spoom> ok, accepting the dvd+r problem as unsolvable for now
<dtownhero> I missed your last question
<mostafa_> can anyone help me how to back up my database?
<vinpan> well thats the thing i didnt install java lol
<IdleOne> vinpan: go ahead and install it :)
<lau> hello, why an aptitude safe-upgrade does not install security updates ?
<lau> and only aptitude full-upgrade does ?
<vinpan> oooo
<Spoom> i have another issue; my touchpad is not being detected as a touchpad, it's being detected as a generic intellimouse explorer; i've tried setting the driver to synaptics in xorg.conf but with no success; one of the side effects of this is that the scrolling doesn't work; any ideas how to fix this?
<vinpan> ill try b/c i looked at the java and it looks hard to install ha
<IdleOne> !java > vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan, please see my private message
<mostafa_> can anyone help me how to back up my database?
<IdleOne> vinpan: it is easy to install
<vinpan> ok thx
<xrandr> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tgm4883> I am unable to ping my windows machine from my ubuntu machine (and vice versa), I also cannot ping a ubuntu machine from another ubuntu machine. I am able to ping my windows machines from other windows machines. Is there some additional setup required for 9.10 to be able to do this?
<Spoom> i'm running karmic if that helps
<Tina-> mostafa_: phpmyafmin, is good for mysql newbies, it can make backups
<Spoom> new install on a new laptop
<chomwitt> i installed the fglrx package but i dont see the driver in the 'hardware drivres' app so i can enable it..
<Tina-> phpmyadmin*
<Spoom> tried apt-get install gsynaptics but with no success there either; gsynaptics says SHMConfig is not set to on, even though i put that in xorg.conf
<Spoom> anyone?
<ManDay> sssssssssssswsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssdsdssdsdsdwssdsdf+
<darksector> vinpan: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk\
<ManDay> sorry
<darksector> vinpan: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
 * Tina- thinks she will never get used with the this tiny keyboard lol
<vegar_> anyone here got a clue when it comes to configuring screens etc? Please take a look here for a detailed description of my problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349636
<aaron11_>  I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support...
<vinpan> k thx
<xrandr> !ad
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<unesco> dtownhero: ok. i am installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, and now i have a lot of same applications install, and i just don't like it. so i try to remove some applications like konqueror, ktorrent, kopete, dragon player and much more. but when i use software center to remove it i get error msg "... is a core application in Ubuntu. Uninstalling it may cause future upgrades to be incomplete "
<resno> is it possible to have a server, be a router and do wifi access?
<Snossages> resno: can you clarify that a bit?
<IdleOne> xrandr: do you not know how to /msg ubottu or is it you just don't care
<iah> unesco: to my knowledge you can not remove konqueror since its both filemanager and browser in kde
<aaron11_> Please can someone help me.
<vinpan> so i type in sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk and that will install java right
<resno> Snossages: i would like to use my server to replace my router. but i would to have wifi access
<IdleOne> vinpan: unless you want to use Sun java in that case sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jiffe98> anyone had a problem with ubuntu 9.10 and keepalived setting up ipvs?
<resno> !ask aaron11
<resno> !ask | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Snossages> resno: you can use a linux host as a router, yes...  and it can also be a server of various sorts...  I'm not clear on whether you want it to receive its internet access via wifi, or if you want to use it to create wifi access for others.
<ct529> let's start again .... my Xorg memory occupation and plasma memory occupation are still "off the wall" .... ~470m xorg, ~100m plasma
<resno> Snossages: create wifi access for others
<ct529> 910 64 bit with NVIDIA QUADRO 1600M
<Neo31> hello, i upgraded my system from kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 then i had a problem after finishing the upgrade (the system didn't rebooted) so I shut it down manually. then when i start the system the GUI is not automatically started, so I login to the console to see this error message promted to me "run-parts: /etc/update-mod.d/91-release-upgrade exited with return code 1". well I moved /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/bkpxorg.conf then i had the mouse pointer l
<Neo31> oading on the screen after a reboot, but it is only a black screen. I don't know where is the problem is it with the upgrade itself or it's just with the xorg?
<unesco> iah : yes you're right konqueror is file manager and browser, but i never use it. i'm more into dolphin and chrome.
<ct529> Neo31: graphic card?
<Neo31> ATI
<Neo31> ct529 ATI
<RRockon> 'evening
<Snossages> resno: yes, you could potentially do all of that on one box.  I don't know how to do all of those configurations, but I know that it's possible.
<RRockon> I just updated to the new kernel, but it doesn't show up in grub
<resno> Snossages: any idea how complex it would be to config?
<aaron11_> Please can someone help me.
<aaron11_>  I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support...
<ct529> Neo31: which ATI?
<Snossages> resno: start here: http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Setup_Your_ubuntu_Computer_to_be_a_Router
<vinpan> do i have to restart the computer for java to take effect?
<IdleOne> vinpan: no. just restart the browser
<ct529> vinpan: nope
<sriram> hi
<resno> thanks Snossages
<om26er> !hi | sriram
<ubottu> sriram: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vinpan> ok i did restart the browser and the multi uploader still dosent work just single uploader
<RRockon> I just updated to the new kernel, but it doesn't show up in grub. Can I add it myself?
<IdleOne> vinpan: maybe you also need flash.
<IdleOne> !flash | vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vinpan> flash is installed
<dtownhero> unesco: like I said earlier, use sudo uninstall kubuntu-desktop, this will remove those apps. If you decide to add KDE again you can do it with sudo apt-get install kde4
<IdleOne> vinpan: myspace is evil and sucks anyway :)
<Neo31> ct529 here is the result of lspci 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<IdleOne> vinpan: you might be stuck with the single file uploader
<vinpan> i know its for my GF not me i use facebook
<unesco> dtownhero : ok
<vinpan> she can deal with the single uploader thx guys for ur help
<RRockon> Anyone?
<ct529> Neo31: I do not know that card unfortunately ....
<ramiro> howdy ho.
<Neo31> well so ct529 you think it's a problem with xorg or the ati card but not with the upgrade?
<Neo31> you have seen the message promted to me when i login in to the shell right ct529 ?
<ct529> Neo31: can you run sudo apt-get -f install?
<ramiro> after some virtualbox and ubuntu screwups trying to apt-get install <some package with lots of dependencies> I now get this when I try to install a simple lib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m11a2ec4
<ramiro> what gives, and what happened to my system, and how do I fix it?
<dtcrshr> hi everyone! iv got 2 hd, one is with windows xp and the other i wanna install ubuntu. how do i set the boot to use grub to let me select the systems, without harming the windows hd?
<RRockon> Uhm... Apparently the "update to the new .16 kernel didn't happen. There's no image for it in /boot/
<RRockon> ...I have no clue why this happened or how to fix it...
<IdleOne> ramiro: that error means that package does not exist
<mostafa_> Tina-: i use this command to back up "BACKUP DATABASE DBNAME TO DISK = ADDRESS WITH INIT, STATS = 10" is it correct?
<IdleOne> ramiro: try zlib1g-dev
<ramiro> IdleOne: hmm that was embarassing. why is there a package that doesn't exist being listed in apt-cache search?
<Rajasun> unesco: trust me, purging kde totally ain't as simple as that. A KDE/QT free system will requite you to dig deeper than a mere sudo apt-get/aptiude --purge remove kde. Don't believe me? Type dpkg -l|grep kde and dpkg -l|grep qt after you have run either the apt-get or aptitude --purge commands. And then there are also your more obscure but still kde but like soprano-daemon.
<IdleOne> ramiro: maybe you type it in wrong after your search? beats me
<dtownhero> Rajasun: you are correct
<aaron11> I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support...
<csmrfx> What breaks if I dist-update my 9.04 to 9.10?
<dtownhero> Rajasun: however that will remove most of the applications... not all, but most.
<csmrfx> aaron11 just do what the fedora folks do, compile kernel with driver.
<mostafa_> Tina-: r u there yet?
<ramiro> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> ramiro: np
<aaron11> csmrfx: Please. How do I?
<csmrfx> Or does dist-upgrade still break stuff.
<Rajasun> dtownhero: I know because I just rid mu systemm of all things KDE/QT except for smplayer and minitube and their dependencies just a few days ago
<Rajasun> ;)
<csmrfx> aaron11 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<amorphous_> Does anyone here use ekiga? I can't get incoming sound or vid - nothing incoming - all portforwarding is done according to ekiga site, snd & vid going out (to messenger on xp(for my sins)) ok, but echo test wont work & no incoming from win box
<dtownhero> Rajasun: yes, this is why I stopped even trying it. I don't know why people like kde... if I was going to use another desktop I'd use xfce
<sceo> is there a way to "rebuild" the /media directory at all?
<Neo31> ct529, my system is in french but it says something that means it has installed automatically installed some packages that are not needed
<csmrfx> dtownhero: Openbox.
<mildred> I have just edited my fstab, how to I execute it?
<unesco> Rajasun : with sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop the kde application still there, what should i do?
<Neo31> ct529, so i have to execute apt-get autoremove
<IdleOne> Neo31: you can apt-get autoremove those packages
<sceo> I messed up my /media folder by trying to mount something in there with autofs... now it won't auto-mount my cdrom, there's no folders in /media at all.  I've instead put my autofs stuff in /mnt/auto instead of in media, so that's fine... but seems I may have done some permanent damage to /media?
<amorphous_> Also  - get ""Ekiga did not manage to configure your network settings automatically" @ startup
<csmrfx> mildred just unmount & mount drives for new settings
<ct529> Neo31: well, did you run sudo apt-get -f install?
<aaron11> csmrfx: Im scared!
<aaron11> :(
<javier__> someone knows how to change 185 nvidia driver to 177 in karmic?
<Neo31> yep ct529 i writen the answer of apt-get -f install
<Rajasun> dtownhero: some like the DE and it is their choice...for me it was curiousity that made me install it a year ago just to see what the hype with KDE 4 is all about. I've basically had nothing to do with it after a few times. I should have purged it a long time ago on hindsight ...
<Gideon> HELP
<csmrfx> aaron11 you can compile it 1000 times or more and it does nothing until you install AND reboot your comp so dont worry and take your time.
<csmrfx> Compiling kernel is easy.
<Neo31> ct529 it says also thati have two non updated packages
<IdleOne> aaron11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<unesco> dtownhero : sorry but sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop did not remove kubuntu applications
<dtownhero> unesco: yes, we were discussing that while you were gone
<Gideon> hi all
<Gideon> i have a bit of an problem
<Gideon> when i start ubuntu
<Gideon> i get linux kernel fault 8
<piojunbabia> hello
<dtownhero> unesco: another thing you can do is use synaptic and search for installed apps with a K in the description
<lightbricko> In Utorrent, If I removed the download and then want to continue, how do I do? When I open the torrent file again I want it to continue where it stopped.
<piojunbabia> i finally have karmic
<always_smile> hello ,how's everyone doing?
<jochena> My aptitude is complaining that the updated packages for devicekit-disks, gdm and seahorse-plugins are not trusted (faulty signature, I guess). Is anyone else seeing thisJ? Ubuntu 9.10 btw.
<dtownhero> unesco: even just installing K3B for burning installs some kde apps :(
<csmrfx> Aw, fek it, I will just apt-get dist-upgrade, if it break it breaks
<always_smile> any idea how to obtain application to run CHM files,thanks
<csmrfx> always_smile: sudo apt-cache search chm viewer
<skule> are these entries in /var/log/auth.log while im out ok ? : Dec  9 07:52:54 svs-desktop sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=svs ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy
<IdleOne> csmrfx: that's the spirit :)
<IdleOne> csmrfx: go big or go home lol
<csmrfx> IdleOne: Ive installed U for the new version 3 times before
<csmrfx> If it breaks I will go back to debian or arch
<always_smile> csmrfx: thanks alot,let me try if it working
<itdock> server irc.whtirc.net
<prakriti> How do I pass through my line-in to my master out with pulseaudio?
<AJC_Z0> Where do I configure GDM themes in 9.10? gdmsetup has only a small menu for autologin and "man -k gdm" returns nothing
<IdleOne> csmrfx: you shouldn't have any problems with upgrade ( worked for me )
<unesco> dtownhero : what about !puregnome ? is it the only way?
<Gideon> mount:special device /dev/sdxy does not exist
<Gideon> now what?
<csmrfx> IdleOne: well its done now, I'll see once I reboot tomorrow
<Neo31> so what should i do ct529 ?
<Neo31> or tell me how to make the upgrade using shell ?
<gerzel> How do I change the gdm theme?
<csmrfx> Niece, I get 2.6 MB/s. Upgrade done!
<dtownhero> unesco: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with that command.
<dtownhero> Gideon Almy?
<Joshun> hello ubuntu people. does the 5th gen nano ipod work on ubuntu? apparently it has syncing issues
<dtownhero> Gideon: you wouldn't by chance work for a restaurant chain, would you?
<wanted> my mic is not working in ubuntu 8.10, please suggest the solution
<trism> gerzel: are you on 9.10? if so I wouldn't bother, because even after you do, any updates to gdm reset the theme to the defaults (happened to me with the gdm update the other day)
<Rajasun> unesco: you will see a listing of the residual kde and qt crap with dpkg -l|grep kde and dpkg -l|grep qt You will probably have to run apt-cache show packagename on each of them as I suspect you are a newbie and not familiar as to what these packages are. You will then have to run apt-cache depends packagename and apt-cache rdepends packagename to figure out the dependency relationship and then decide what you want to purge or have to ret
<Rajasun> ain. Quite a tedious exercise if you ask me. :P
<always_smile> csmrfx: it gives this answer:X applications
<always_smile> chmsee - A chm file viewer written in GTK+
<always_smile> claws-mail-html2-viewer - HTML mail/attachment viewer for Claws Mail mailer
<always_smile> gnochm - CHM file viewer for GNOME
<always_smile> kchmviewer - CHM viewer for KDE
<always_smile> libchm-bin - library for dealing with Microsoft CHM files (test programs)
<FloodBot3> always_smile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gideon> no dtownhero
<gerzel> Why do they do that?
<csmrfx> Haha bye!
<trism> gerzel: no idea
<dtownhero> unesco: Rajasun is correct, If it were me I'd start with a fresh install and avoid that kubuntu-desktop package.
<gerzel> Can I at least get rid of the background image?
<csmrfx> Stupidity is hard to cure
<rubbs> gerzel: I'm not at my Ubuntu machine right now but I believe it's under System->Administration->Login Window or similar
<gerzel> rubbs: Checked there.  It used to be, but they removed that.
<dtownhero> !pastebin | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gerzel> Someone on the Ubuntu team needs to be dopeslapped.
<rubbs> gerzel: k, sorry couldn't help then
<always_smile> csmrfx: do you think you can check up the answer it gives,as i don't know what to do next?
<IceReaper> Does any1 know where to configure gdm? some readings on the net tell me there should be a config file, which isnt there.
<mildred> I just edited my fstab, I mounted the drive, I included rw in the fstab, but I can not write to the drive it is formatted to ext4.  How do I make it so that I can write to the drive?
<AlonsoCN> s
<IdleOne> always_smile: sudo apt-get install gnochm
<unesco> Rajasun : yes i'm new. 1.5 years with ubuntu but today is the first time using kde.
<csmrfx> always_smile select the one you like, and sudo apt-get install thenameoftheoneyoulike
<llutz> mildred: use chown/chmod
<lau> hello, why an aptitude safe-upgrade does not install security updates ?
<dtownhero> unesco: I've been in your shoes and I know the frustration. I'm sorry. =(
<lau> and only aptitude full-upgrade does ?
<mgv1> does empathy allows msn voip?
<albech> mgv1, negative
<unesco> dtownhero : it's ok, i think i'll go with fresh install to remove kubuntu-desktop.
<csmrfx> IceReaper: open terminal, type gnome- and hit tab TWICE
<AlonsoCN> hello all, I am new to ubuntu and I wonder how I can partici-pating in a community.
<Rajasun> unesco: 1.5 years hmm maybe just maybe you could just be good enough, patient enough to go through with this. Best of luck! I've given you a pretty detailed walkthrough already I think. =0)
<mgv1> ive tried to install ubuntu on some machine but when booting with the alt cd it doesnt allowed to move and choose language or press enter
<mgv1> albech, ok
<Gideon> does someone wants a invatation fort google wave?
<dtownhero> Rajasun: I think you and I would agree that the best method is to backup and install fresh. right?
<csmrfx> IceReaper: or gnome-control-center
<mgv1> Gideon, what does google wave gives?
<Rajasun> dtownhero: lol...yeah ;)
<mildred> llutz: I am having trouble understanding chown/chmod, can you point me in a more specific direction?
<mgv1> does you name israeli gideon?
<csmrfx> Google: Only miscreants need privacy. Enjoy your Wave account, Wave goodbye to your privacy!
<Neo31> HOW TO UPGRADE KUBUNTU FROM SHELL
<Neo31> ????
<Rajasun> dtownhero: way less hassle ;)
<always_smile> one thing i am concerned about with using ubuntu knowing it uploads each 6 months,does that mean i hv to back up my files everytime i need to upload and to into much hastile ?
<IceReaper> ah, i should add: i dont have a screen, only ssh atm.
<dtownhero> Rajasun: yes, and probably quicker. I did a fresh upgrade to 9.10 at my work machine yesterday.
<lau> Neo31: aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<terrorinkorporat> tits in a barrel my friend its all just tits in a barrel
<dtownhero> took about 45 minutes and then another hour to finish setting everything to exactly what I want.
<llutz> mildred: read man-pages for info
<albech> mildred, chown sets the owner and group on a file/directory and chmod sets the permissions for those
<Neo31> thanks lau
<csmrfx> IceReaper: ls .config?
<Rajasun> dtownhero: yeah
<csmrfx> IceReaper: or ls /etc/gdm
<IceReaper> there should be a gdm.conf-custom, which actualy isnt there anywhere in /etc/gdm/
<mildred> albech: is that for the device or the directory?
<albech> mildred, any file/node or directory
<llutz> mildred: for mountpoint when device is mounted
<llutz> mildred: don't use chown/chmod on /dev...
<albech> mildred, except a symbolic link
<rubbs> always_smile: you could always stick with a LTS
<rubbs> !lts | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<always_smile> an LTS rubbs?
 * kitchen pines for 'malaria mosquito'
<sj4m35-15> anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration for an Intel GMA940 graphics chipset?
<trism> IceReaper: what are you trying to do? GDM was completely rewritten in 9.10, which is why you can't find that file
<albech> kitchen, lol
<rubbs> always_smile: Long Term Support. It is a release of (k/x/ed)ubuntu that is supported with updates for 3 years
<terrorinkorporat> tits in a barrel my friend its all just tits in a barrel
<kitchen> the local dev team's always thought it was a winner too
<rubbs> !language | terrorinkorporat
<ubottu> terrorinkorporat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gideon> wow
<eliot_> im a little paranoind can someone tel me a good antivirus?
<Seveas> eliot_, clamav
<Seveas> Gideon, did you sneeze? :)
<mgv1> why does jabber not always connects?
<Gideon> no
<eliot_> thanks
<always_smile> do I still need to worry about ubutu to give up suport for features such languge support...?
<Gideon> eliot
<haresh> hello
<haresh> i need some help
<Gideon> mcAfee for windows
<IceReaper> i use x11vnc to see the display of my machine which has no real monitor. i can see the gdm without a problem, but when i login, the vnc-screen kills itself, and i found a page which refers to that problem but the config file i need to edit isnt there anywhere
<nacitar> most of the time simply using linux works as an antivirus
<haresh> i need to mount a ntfs hdd to my system cuz it has all my backup please help me out i try eveythign i can get on the net o help me out
<aaron11> I want my tablet to work because I want my art to go up on the wiki and hope that someday it will be of use. I cant do that because my UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet does not work! I tried getting the wizard-pen driver but only the taps of my pen works, no motion capture. This is a big downfall because Fedora is having good tablet support... Look at this and tell me whats going on: http://imagebin.org/74746
<sj4m35-15> haresh: use the mount command
<albech> always_smile, ubuntu has nice language support.. My GF love her Thai version of Ubuntu
<t0rc> Yesterday, randomly, my media stop key no longer stops the music, it now turns the volume down.
<haresh> i tryed it its mounted i can see it but when i try to open it it says you are not privileged to mount the volume Local Disk
<sj4m35-15> use the "sudo" command
<trism> IceReaper: check out http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296156 might be helpful to you
<haresh> sudo >?
<always_smile> well I can't figure out how to change font direction from right to left and the oposite,i've tried many keys,but not working :(
<haresh> any commands care to help me thanks
<sj4m35-15> haresh: pull up a terminal and type, "sudo mount /dev/media /mnt/urHD/
<aaron11> Please help! Im growing impatient.
<iceroot> !sudo | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can provide me some information regarding few basic command in ubuntu 9.10 i am looking out comand for shut down , restart, hibernate and for suspend so that i can  use it with gnome sheduler  please help me with this commands ... thanks in advance..
<albech> always_smile, never had to deal with a language with different direction from latin
<wanted> hey guys, in my new desktop my mic is not working after installed ubuntu 8.10, please suggest me some help
<haresh> sorry for the dc
<haresh> sudo mount /dev/media /mnt/Local Disk
<dtcrshr> anyone can give me some tips about dual book installing? i got two disks... worried about damaging the xp
<unesco> dtownhero : the solution is here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome :)
<iceroot> wanted: 8.10 is no longer supported (if i am correct)
<ct529> Neo31: sorry, I was called away .... what is the list of packages the autoremove proposes to remove?
<Gideon> lol
<aaron11> :( anyone helping
<Gideon> iceroot
<sj4m35-15> haresh: first find your HD name using fdisk -l
<Gideon> i got 8.10 LTS
<always_smile> anyone knows how to change font direction,thank you!
<maco> iceroot, wanted: yes it is. til april
<mgv1> why does jabber not always connect?
<sj4m35-15> or use gparted to find your HD name
<iceroot> Gideon: there is no 8.10 lts
<haresh> when i type fdisk -l noting happens
<iceroot> Gideon: you mean 8.04
<Gideon> yeah
<maco> iceroot: it's 7.10 thats not supported
<Gideon> i ment that one
<Neo31> i forgot it's not a long list, may be about 10 packages
<sj4m35-15> haresh: sudo fdisk -l
<Neo31> i executed the command alread ct529
<maco> haresh: sudo
<Neo31> for autoremove
<^workman^> dtcrshr: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<wanted> maco: iceroot: so i need to upgrade to a newer version
<haresh> /dev/sdb1   *           1        4982    40017883+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<maco> wanted: 8.10 is still supported
<dtcrshr> thanks ^workman^
<^workman^> dtcrshr: np
<sj4m35-15> haresh: it's an L as in "lima" not 1 as in "one"
<maco> wanted: but yeah, a new version may help. try from a live cd of 9.10
<always_smile> how can I work quick time for ubuntu for firefox?
<haresh> so how can i go about it
<sj4m35-15> haresh: is this the partition you want to mount?
<haresh> yeah
<wanted> maco: then its fine, please tell  me some idea my mic is not working in my new desktop, if i upgrade, it is saying sound deveices not detected,
<Neo31> ct529 , i forgot it's not a long list, may be about 10 packages. i executed the autoremoe command alread. and now i am doing aptitude safe-upgrade
<sj4m35-15> haresh: ok, now go to the /media partition
<CaNoc> hello, how can I check if composite is enabled or not?
<haresh> how do i get there
<iceroot> maco: ok, thx for the info
<sj4m35-15> haresh: then do a mkdir /stuff or the name you wish to use
<ct529> Neo31: OK
<haresh> make it on the desktop ?
<maco> wanted: possibly bad drivers, in which case a new version *may* resolve it. new kernels fix driver issues, and new kernels are not backported to older releases (would cause terrible instability)
<sj4m35-15> haresh: no
<sj4m35-15> cd /etc/media
<haresh> than
<ct529> Neo31: what stage are you at?
<Neo31> well thanks ct529, i'll wait for the safe-upgrade and i'll be back in about 15 to 20 minutes. will you still here ?
<haresh> cd /etc/media
<ct529> Neo31: I suspect so
<haresh> i am gettign bash: cd: /etc/media: No such file or directory
<ct529> :)
<wanted> maco: i am hearing my own voice in my headphone which i speak in my mic, ok let me upgrade to the newer version of ubuntu
<haresh> *getting
<Neo31> ct529 downloading the packages for safe-upgrade
<sj4m35-15> haresh: then do a "cd /etc"
<mrbnet> Any one know a fix for OpenVPN connection manager in 9.1. VERY flakey since I have made the upgrade to 9.1
<sj4m35-15> cd etc
<sj4m35-15> sorry
<Neo31> ok thanks ct529 :) i'll be back when it finishes the safe-upgrade, see ya
<^workman^> !ot | mrbnet
<ubottu> mrbnet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dtcrshr> ^workman^, it says that its best to install ubuntu after windows, i see that. my doubt is this: i'll let windows on hd2 and install ubuntu on hd1. h1 is empty now, and iv set hd1 on bios to be the first boot hd. If i install ubuntu on hd1, will windows on hd2 appear on grub? will mbr from hd2 be harmed by grub that if I disconnect hd1, hd2 will boot again windows normally?
<always_smile> anyone to let me know how to work quicktime files for ubuntu n firefox,thanks
<mildred> albech, llutz: I have been reading and reading, but I am having trouble understanding the syntax and use of chmod and chown.  Will you please elaborate for me?
<haresh> mkdir: cannot create directory `/stuff': Permission denied
<sj4m35-15> haresh: use the sudo command
<albech> mildred, what is the actual problem?
<haresh> after that
<^workman^> dtcrshr: the ubuntu boot loader can handle booting windows has well, so it doesn't matter where you install windows, just make sure it's installed first.
<sj4m35-15> haresh: be sure to make the directory inside the media
<mildred> albech: I think I just need an example to see how it all goes together.
<netyire> hello! is it possible to convert an ext4 partition to ext2 or disable extents?
<^workman^> netyire: no
<CaNoc> how can I check if composite is enabled or disable in command line?
<haresh> ok after that
<netyire> mrmm. :-(
<always_smile> anyone to let me know how to work quicktime files for ubuntu n firefox,thanks
<^workman^> netyire: read up on ext4 - http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<albech> mildred, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions
<t0rc> Yesterday, randomly, my media stop key no longer stops the music, it now turns the volume down? Help?
<sj4m35-15> haresh: then do a "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /etc/media/stuff"
<netyire> my glorious plan to access this drive on windows has failed :-(
<dtcrshr> ^workman^, so if i install ubuntu now with both hds plugged no harm will be done to the windows disk?
<ct529> netyire: do you need help?
<haresh> mount: mount point /etc/media/stuff does not exis
<^workman^> dtcrshr: ubuntu will find the disk that "doesn't" have an OS and will default to installing there
<dtcrshr> i see.
<dtcrshr> ill give a shot
<sj4m35-15> haresh: did you first make the directory inside /etc/media
<^workman^> dtcrshr: ok, good luck.
<Gideon> how to change my boot order in linus>?
<Gideon> *ubuntu?
<always_smile> ​anyone to let me know how to work quicktime files for ubuntu n firefox,thanks
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<^workman^> haresh: the target has to be there before you can mount anything to it.
<netyire> ct529: yes indeed, I need to persuade my ext4 drive to convert and join ext3
<haresh> haresh@haresh-desktop:/media$
<haresh> this is where i am
<sj4m35-15> Gideon: edit the grub.conf
<Decode> join #pauldotcom
<^workman^> !video | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sj4m35-15> haresh: ok do an "ls -al" and show me
<haresh> haresh@haresh-desktop:/media$ sudo mkdir /stuff
<haresh> mkdir: cannot create directory `/stuff': File exists
<ct529> netyire: I understood you meant to "see" a windows drive
<haresh> sudo ls -al right
 * netyire stabs ext4
<^workman^> haresh: sudo mkdir /stuff
<sj4m35-15> haresh: ok now do the "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/stuff"
<mildred> albech: so first I chwon to the user or group? then I use chmod?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<netyire> ct529: windows reads ext4 drives funny, it shows ", go on foot; run; flee;" as the only files/directories on drive
<netyire> I think its a feature, actually :-/
<netyire> :-D
<haresh> after typing i amd still waiting for it to finnish
<albech> mildred, doesnt matter which order
<shubbar> avidemux gives me audio delay when opening mpeg2-ts file
<naiaraproject> hi
<sj4m35-15> haresh: ok now can you "cd /media/stuff"
<naiaraproject> hi
<Chamunks> I broke my lamp stack during a server upgrade to 9.04 any advice?
<^workman^> chamunks: what's broken?
<haresh> bash: cd: /media/stuff: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Chamunks> ^workman^, none of my web pages load at all anymore :(
<sj4m35-15> haresh: can you do a "ls /media"
<^workman^> haresh: do this: sudo mkdir -p /media/stuff; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/stuff
<always_smile> is there a way to change font direction with ubuntu,thanks alot!
<^workman^> chamunks: did you reboot after the upgrade?
<Chamunks> ^workman^, I did
<haresh> i done the command sudo mkdir -p /media/stuff; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/stuff
<^workman^> chamunks: did you restart apache? are you using php?, tomcat?
<haresh> then
<sj4m35-15> haresh: can you do a "ls /media"
<dnlgby> hi how can i work from firefox as if i was on explorer 6+
<Chamunks> ^workman^, just a basic lamp stack with the torrentflux package and phpmyadmin
<^workman^> dnlgby: Firefox is not IE
<sj4m35-15> haresh: paste the results
<^workman^> chamunks: what does the apache error log show?
<haresh> a.out  cdrom0  floppy0		  Local Disk   stuff
<haresh> cdrom  floppy  Local\040Disk\040  Local Disk   windows
<^workman^> !paste | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jongbergs> hi, which dns software is reliable and recommended for production use: bind, powerdns, mydns, djbdns, to name just a few..
<dnlgby> ^workman^: i want to be able to display sites which are originally for ie
<Chamunks> ^workman^, i'm not sure where that could be I usually just fresh install to avoid these problems.
<^workman^> jongbergs: bind
<haresh> ^workman^, using your command i mounted the worng hdd
<sj4m35-15> haresh: do an "ls stuff"
<^workman^> dnlgby: there might be a plugin for that, search mozilla's site
<sj4m35-15> haresh: do an "ls /stuff"
<jongbergs> ^workman^: ok, thanks for the idea..
<dTK> Hey guys did I can now update my love (Ubuntu) to 9.10 ??
<kubanc> what should i enter for the ntfs-config application under the mount point section?
<sj4m35-15> haresh: it should list the directory of stuff
<^workman^> chamunks: check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<haresh> yeah alot of things inside
<sj4m35-15> haresh: then you know it's mounted
<dnlgby> ^workman^: what do you recommend me to search
<dTK> bcs last time if I updated it was a horror
<haresh> but now i see my another hdd mounted
<^workman^> haresh: then sudo umount /dev/sda1; and then figure out what drive you are trying to mount with - sudo fdisk -l
<haresh> not the one which i want
<sj4m35-15> haresh: now you have access to the stuff inside the /dev/sda1 drive
<always_smile> is there a way to change font direction with ubuntu,thanks alot!
<^workman^> dnlgby: ie plugin for firefox
<sj4m35-15> haresh: you must've mounted the wrong partition
<haresh> its not the sda1 it should be sbd1
<sj4m35-15> use gparted to find out which partition you want to mount
<dnlgby> ^workman^: thanks
<haresh> how to gparted ?
<^workman^> haresh: then sudo umount /media/stuff
<^workman^> haresh: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/stuff
<sj4m35-15> haresh: "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<sahk0> hi. can i dd the ubuntu netbook remix iso to a usb stick?
<haresh> umount: /media/stuff: device is busy
<^workman^> dnlgby: np
<sj4m35-15> haresh: or go to your administrative>gparted
<karma_police> anyone have a creative zen mp3 player? having trouble adding songs with ubuntu
<^workman^> sahk0: use the ubuntu usb creator or unetbootin
<sahk0> why was that changed?
<^workman^> haresh: try sudo fuser -kuc /media/stuff
<kane77> hi, ubuntu recently starts with wrong theme, as soon I run System -> Preferences -> Appearance it restores the default theme (just running it is enough), what could be wrong?
<Beefcakes> hi ubuntu newbie here.. how do i make a deb installer with a bz2?
<mgv1> does the original flash player disputes privacy with its own cookies on linux?
<Chamunks> !paste | Chamunks
<ubottu> Chamunks, please see my private message
<kane77> Beefcakes, you mean from source package?
<^workman^> Beefcakes: http://tinyurl.com/ybcn856
<Beefcakes> kane77: yes
<Gideon> HOW DO I CHANGE BOOT ORDER OF UBUNTU
<Chamunks> ^workman^, I'm not sure what here is significant http://paste.ubuntu.com/338135/
<^workman^> !caps | Gideon
<ubottu> Gideon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xrandr> !caps | Gideon
<Schamane> Gideon: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<haresh> my whole com jam after that command
<Schamane> Gideon: or use a tool
<jozefk> i added Listen 19000 in /etc/apache2/ports.conf but localhost:19000 is not working. localhost:80 works fine. how to get it working with 19000 port as well?
<^workman^> Chamunks: when you did your upgrade, did you use "apt-get upgrade"?
<doorntje> hello
<haresh> so how guys
<Chamunks> ^workman^, this morning before i went to bed and i did a aptitude dist-upgrade
<Schamane> jozefk: why dont u use iptables for that?
<kubanc> is it good if a add this:        /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs auto 0 1       to the etc/fstab file
<always_smile> how can i add this channel to my list?
<^workman^> Chamunks: looks like mysql hasn't been updated, errors with php5 too, I'd run sudo apt-get update
<kane77> Beefcakes, it's not as easy as it may seem, but you may take a look here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<wanted> ok guys, good night its late night here, i am going to sleep and upgrading to ubuntu 9.4, see u in morning,, good night for all
<ct529> netyire: since  when does windows read ext4?
<doorntje> could someone help? yesterday I installed updates, and now my screen resolution cannot higher then 640x480px...
<haresh> mount: special device /dev/sbd1 does not exist
<Dro1d> damn
<haresh> when i try sudo mkdir -p /media/stuff; sudo mount /dev/sbd1 /media/stuff
<Dro1d> duanedesign went waya
<^workman^> chamunks: yea I dont use aptitude,  I stick with apt-get. try doing apt-get update, apt-get upgrade??
<jozefk> Schamane: do you want to say iptables blocking some ports or what?
<Alan502> Hi :) something is wrong with my audio, it seems that i can only hear it from amarok and dragon player. I listen nothing from youtube or vlc. What could be happening?
<always_smile> how can I add this room to my list,thank you
<Schamane> haresh: do an fdisk -l it seems there is no /dev/sdb1 ;)
<Chamunks> ^workman^, current ubuntu version 9.04 if that helps
<jozefk> I want to use some other port than 80 because my ISP is blocking it
<Alan502> I think this all happened when i installed VLC, VLC crapped my audio.
<haresh> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<haresh> /dev/sdb1   *           1        4982    40017883+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<IdleOne> jozefk: forward port 80 to 19000 portfoward.com for help
<^workman^> chamunks: you upgraded to 9.04? or are you tryin to upgrade to 9.10?{
<Schamane> jozefk: no, iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1900 -j REDIRECT --to-port 80
<Dro1d> hey
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Dro1d> how do i load a kernel module ? :S
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Chamunks> ^workman^, how long will you be here ill try upgrading all the way to 9.10
<Dro1d> the dude told me to #
<Dro1d> Load the kernel module (insmod and modprobe do the same thing, that is load a kernel module FYI)
<Dro1d> but wtf ? :D
<jozefk> my ADSL modem is made in 1945 :))
<researcher11> please help me URGENTLY. I have GNU GRUB Ver 1.97~Beta4. failed to boot. halts with this line [1.877504] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen for 1 choice. PLEASE HELP
<^workman^> chamunks: all day =(.... I'm at work right now..
<jozefk> not sure if I can forward the port with it
<jozefk> and the ISP is filternig everything
<Schamane> Dro1d: do insmod or modprobe
<jozefk> blocking so many websites as well
<NesW0rk> jozefk, i guess it's been used in World War II ;-)
<Chamunks> ^workman^, because theres no updates for any packages apparently.  Work stinks.
<haresh> ok done with it thansk guys
<jozefk> yeah I actually got it from Adolf Hitler :P
<Alan502> :( please help me to get my audio back again
<NesW0rk> jozefk, watch out man, it could be a bomb hidden inside!!
<haresh> is there a way to update for ex i am using ubuntu 5 to 6 without cd ?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<^workman^> chamunks: hmm, what about apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jozefk> is that nothing to do with my /etc/hosts file?
<Chamunks> ^workman^, I can get a dist upgrade I think I'll just do that and check back in with you when its done.
<Schamane> jozefk: ports arent ips or names
<^workman^> Chamunks: ok
<haresh> is there a way to update for ex i am using ubuntu 5 to 6 without cd ?
<Neo31> hi ct529, i'm back :)
<jozefk> yes but IPv4 and IPv6 matters
<Neo31> aptitude safe-upgrade did the trick for me :) thanks for your help :)
<Chamunks> ^workman^, ahh heres something it wants to only let me run a partial upgrade as apparently some previous update didnt finish I remember theres a command to fix this
<kfizz1> I know this question is subjective, but what's the best (aka your favorite) p2p client for Ubuntu?
<Neo31> aptitude safe-upgrade did the trick for me :) thanks for your help ct529 ;)
<Schamane> jozefk: dont know what you really trying
<jozefk> I think in my hosts file IPv6 is mentioned. maybe even in my ports.conf file
<Chamunks> ^workman^, unfortunately I cant remember what command
<^workman^> chamunks: hmm, me either =)
<jozefk> Schamane: I just want to access my index.html from all computers over internet. nothing else
<GiZzY> OMG
<jozefk> but with port 80 it's not posible
<jozefk> because ISP bloking that port as I said
<ct529> Neo31: good!
<Schamane> jozefk: which port does he block
<haresh> ^workman^, wanan ask how to do a software update like for ex amsn ?
<jozefk> 80
<ct529> Neo31: are all the packages fixed now?
<^workman^> chamunks: apt-get dist-upgrade -f?
<Schamane> then use 81 and change your conf file of apache from 80 to 81
<Schamane> or redirect the port from 81 to 80
<Neo31> yep, it was a problem with the upgrade procedure, i think it didn't finished.
<^workman^> haresh: apt-get update amsn
<kfizz> I know this question is subjective, but what's the best (aka your favorite) p2p client for Ubuntu?
<LjL> !poll | kfizz
<ubottu> kfizz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Neo31> well it's fine for now thanks again ct529  :)
<Schamane> but you really have an strange ISP if he really blocks port 80
<jozefk> I changed the apache2.conf to Listen 19000 but then my localhost is not working. right now I have both lines 80 and 19000. only 80 works for localhost
<jcapinc> Hey I am trying to get into rails, so I use rubygems to install rails and then run my first rake command and rails says it needs a slightly updated version of rubygems, but I cannot figure out how to update it
<haresh> it is giving me E: The update command takes no argument
<GiZzY> hello
<pshr_> how to start kismet on ubuntu is GUI installed for kismet if i install the package ?
<Beefcakes> is there an application in ubuntu that can tell me if all the necessary and proper drivers are installed and not just generic ones? something like the device manager in windows
<egertonm20> jozefk if they were blocking port 80 you wouldn't be able to http anything - are you sure it is not an inbound firewall that is blocking you
<llutz> haresh: apt-get install amsn
<Schamane> jozefk: only use one port, and your virtual host configuration has to be 81 tooo
<jozefk> with other Linux distro everything worked fine with 19000 port but with ubuntu i don't know how to set it up
<epinky> jcapinc: sudo gem update --system  && sudo gem update -y rails
<jozefk> ah OK Virtual Host Configuration. maybe that's what I'm missing
<jozefk> where to get that?
<ct529> Neo31: np
<haresh> its nto updating amsn
<llutz> haresh: apt-cache policy amsn
<ct529> let's start again .... my Xorg memory occupation and plasma memory occupation are still "off the wall" .... ~590m xorg now .... there must be a memory leak
<jozefk> guess in apache2.conf or something. maybe some other apache conf file
<mildred> I am trying to understand chmod and chown, I have a drive that I am trying to mount with rw privelages but I am having a terrible time setting permissions I have been trying this for some time now and I am getting frustrated.
<Schamane> jozefk: maybe /usr/local/apache/conf, dont have an ubuntu with apache running, only self builded rpms on centos
<epinky> !elaborate | mildred
<ubottu> mildred: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<^workman^> mildred: ok, so what's happening?
<jozefk> anyway I'll try to read some instructions
<haresh> ok done and one last thing i just installed sudo apt-get install sanduhr but i dont see ti anywhere
<jcapinc> epinky, thank you, but bizarrly enough, gem update --system pops up a message saying that that command is disabled on debian systems, and that I need to use aptitude to update it
<Alan502> my audio has gone, i can only listen the output from dragon player and amarok. Does anyone know what could be happening?
<Schamane> jozefk: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/22/7-virtual-hosting-using-apache-2
<jcapinc> epinky, which wont, so that is my real catch 22
<Chamunks> ^workman^, I'll try that
<jcapinc> and all googleing points to the same solution, the one you just said, which does not work
<jozefk> is this something to do with Virtual Host file? http://dpaste.org/dbNs/
<haresh> how to remove a installed file
<epinky> jcapinc: have you asked on #rubyonrails channel ?
<Schamane> jozefk: looks like, firt line *:80
<llutz> haresh: man apt-get
<jozefk> what that *: means? except kiss :))
<Schamane> * means everything
<mildred> epinky, ^workman^: I made a directory to mount the drive it is /media/storage/a and the device is /dev/sdb1.  I can mount it just fine.  But I dont get r w x privelages.  I have been on here asking questions about what to do.  I have been refered to chmod and chown.  I have tryed different things but I cannot seem to understand the proper useage of  chmod or chown.
<llutz> jozefk: port 8 on all interfaces
<llutz> 80
<jozefk> maybe it's fine as it is i just nee to change 80
<samaelszafran> hello.
<researcher11> can I repeat a question here?
<snayth> Hi - Running Karmic 9.10 Desktop - There are (3) options for unplugging a USB thumb drive ( Umount, Eject or Safely Remove Drive ) Which is the best or safest option to use ? ?
<samaelszafran> oh, damn. ~1500 nicks? Sorry, its too much for me.
<Schamane> jozefk: yes, you have to change this
<t0rc> Yesterday, randomly, my media stop key no longer stops the music, it now turns the volume down? Help?
<^workman^> mildred: try sudo chown -R youruserID:youruserID /media/storage
<mildred> epinky, ^workman^: I need to find an example of how to set the privelages.
<^workman^> mildred: then run - sudo chmod -R 755 /media/storage
<t0rc> Ack. Now my play key does not work all of a suddent??????
<Chamunks> ^workman^, this is so strange apt doesent seem to recognize any package failures but when i run a dist upgrade it does
<jozefk> what if I have both 80 and 19000? can i have both ports in VirtualHost file as well?
<jcapinc> epinky, I have not, I thought about it but it is a more ubuntu-specific question.  I want to know how to update the gems package on ubuntu, but I will ask anyway
<epinky> mildred: sudo mount -o rw,remount /dev/sda1 /media/storage
<^workman^> chamunks: that it strange
<Schamane> jozefk: if 80 is blocked, why would you like to enable it?
<^workman^> epinky: sdb1 =) not sda1
<researcher11> I have GNU GRUB Ver 1.97~Beta4. failed to boot. halts with this line [1.877504] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen for 1 choice. How can I boot my UBUNTU 9.10 Karmic?
<snayth> What is the best or safest option to use when unplugging a USB thumb drive - Umount, Eject or Safely Remove Drive  ? ? ?
<haresh> how to knwo what interface am i using
<GiZzY> what to do if linux sees my usb wireless card, used to show it in network thingy but now not
<^workman^> haresh: huh?
<jozefk> yeah you are right. if 19000 will work I don't really need 80
<epinky> ^workman^: sry pobody is nerfect
<urbands> lsusb
<haresh> nvm u knwo know of any software i can use to put alarm in my comptuer that i can use as my alarm clock
<Chamunks> ^workman^, i guess if i knew everything about it i wouldnt be soo interested in learning it but damn you nix
<epinky> jcapinc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails#RubyGems%201.3.1%20Ubuntu%209.04
<^workman^> chamunks: learning curves =0
<mildred> epinky, ^workman^: my fstab is:   /dev/sdb1 	/media/storage/a	ext4	defaults,rw	0	0 is that correct?
<^workman^> !paste | mildred
<ubottu> mildred: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<^workman^> mildred: it doesn't show up right on my term display, can you use pastbin please
<Alan502> Please help me with my audio :( is there something like restore points on kubuntu?
<jozefk> now I got this http://dpaste.org/Nmcg/
<jozefk> i changed *:80 to *:19000 in both files VirtualHost and ports.conf
<^workman^> mildred: looks like you have I's in the mount path? is the correct?
<Schamane> jozefk, paste your complete virtual hosts file please
<jozefk> it was a complete a while ago
<jozefk> do you want it again?
<mildred> epinky, ^workman^: my fstab is: /dev/sdb1 /media/storage/a ext4 defaults,rw 0 0 is that correct?
<jozefk> after changes?
<Schamane> yes
<^workman^> mildred: yup, looks good
<epinky> mildred: as it IS it seems ok to me :)
<Alan502> jozefk, would you help me with my audio problem? i lost my audio after installing vlc
<jozefk> alsa or OSS?
<GiZzY> öpö
<GiZzY> lol
<jozefk> http://dpaste.org/TMN1/
<Alan502> im not sure if alsa or oss
<jozefk> after changes of 000-default file. which is actaully VirtualHost file
<Alan502> they are both audio drivers right?
<mildred> epinky, ^workman^: What happens if I mount two devices to the same directory, because I actually have two drives that I am trying to mount
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to block someone in Emphaty?
<jozefk> it might be some settings in VLC
<^workman^> mildred: that would be bad
<jozefk> i don't use VLC but I used it sometimes before
<epinky> mildred: not possible you need an extra mount point(directory)
<^workman^> mildred: mount them to different paths, not the same. like /media/storage/a and media/storage/b
<Schamane> jozefk: hm, thats strange, so you have an static ip?
<jozefk> why 80 is working and 19000 not?
<jozefk> i have the same IP as long as I don't restart my ADSL modem
<jozefk> and I never restarting the modem :)
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to block someone in Emphaty?
<jozefk> but it's not a problem even if the IP will change because I can update my DNS
<Schamane> jozefk: do you have an dyndns service running? or do you always want to type the ip in your browser?
<^workman^> jozefk: what does /var/log/apache/error.log show?
<^workman^> jozefk: what does /var/log/apache2/error.log show?
<jozefk> i use dydns
<jozefk> dyndns*
<Schamane> then change the virtual host to foobar.dyndns.org:1900
<Schamane> then change the virtual host to foobar.dyndns.org:19000
<jozefk> ^workman^: do you want the whole log file or only the tail?
<^workman^> Schamane: jozefk: can you telnet to your IP:19000? and then my GET and hit enter?
<haresh> nvm u knwo know of any software i can use to put alarm in my comptuer that i can use as my alarm clock
<Schamane> ^workman^: wont work, his apache doesnt start
<jozefk> I can ssh to my IP but for ssh I also changed the port
<jozefk> apache is running all the time
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to ban people in empathy. Please, need answer quick
<^workman^> jozefk: pastbin - tail +100 /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Schamane> jozefk: are u sure? just sent an netstat -pltun and look
<jozefk> Schamane: what is the difference between adding :19000 in the browser or in dydns? don't see the difference
<phillipsm> haresh: http://onlineclock.net
<jozefk> don't have pastebin but will make it manually :)
<^workman^> josefk: dynadns doesn't care about ports, it's a DNS system. apache shouldn't care what port you have setup.
<chai_> Hi all, it seems we are in similar dilemmas. I ssh'ed into my buddy's computer with X forwarding enabled, tried to open a window, and the terminal text turned red, and after I exited I cannot ssh back in. If I ping I get "Destination Host Prohibited" and google doesn't help me with that error
<unesco> hi. i messed up my grub2 and now i'm losing it. how can i restore grub ? output http://paste.ubuntu.com/338158/
<Schamane> jozefk: dont know what you mean, my change in virtual hosts files tells the server on which domain he should answer
<^workman^> jozefk: use http://pastebin.com
<chai_> unesco, have you tried apt-get remove --purge then reinstalling?
<arghh2d2> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jozefk> this is only tail http://pastebin.org/62806
<sdwrage> Hey guys, I can only get into my CLI and need a folder off of it to finish a project... I want to mount my thumbdrive and move the files onto it... do you guys know an easy command for that?
<researcher11> Hello.I cant boot. How can I edit GRUB to help booting?
<jozefk> netstat http://pastebin.org/62808
<unesco> chai_ : what should i write on terminal?
<rooisto47> I want to make this | internet |==<wifi>==| PC1 |==<ethernet>==| PC2(connected to internet) | any tutorial or help ? :)
<Schamane> jozefk, something is running on port 19000
<chai_> unesco, you shouldn't copy other peoples script directly in case we are full of shit, but "sudo apt-get remove --purge grub ; sudo apt-get install grub"
<jozefk> yes, apache is listening to that port
<epinky> unesco: better check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<^workman^> Schamane: good eye man.. =), ipv6 too
<jozefk> ipv6 that what I was talking about
<^workman^> jozefk: turn it off =)
<Schamane> ^workman^: he wants to use ipv6 ;)
<jozefk> but not sure how to change it to ipv4
<^workman^> jozefk: oh, lol ok good luck
<jozefk> i don't really care if ti si 4 o 6
<Schamane> omg
<jozefk> 4 or 6
<chai_> has anyone encountered the error "Destination host prohibited" when trying to ssh into a local network computer?
<jozefk> i'm just wandering why I can't open the page from other computers
<epinky> sdwrage: command for what? mount or mv(move)?
<jozefk> and I was able to do so with previous distro :P
<sdwrage> epinky, the mount and then the mv
<mgv1> what happens if you enter a word to the address bar and press enter/
<mgv1> ?
<^workman^> chai_: firewall turned on on the remote host?
<jozefk> maybe I should try to ask in some other channel :)
<Schamane> jozefk: there more than on failure in your error.log, i would say read this and work with it step by step http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/22/7-virtual-hosting-using-apache-2
<sdwrage> epinky, I mean I can read a tut on mounting I just dont know what device it is I need to mount... or maybe I can move to a partition on hd0?
<mgv1> do i need to configure my router to use torrents?
<jozefk> ok that's good idea too
<jozefk> will go through that page now
<Schamane> sdwrage: fdisk -l
<epinky> sdwrage: is it plugged now?
<^workman^> !ot | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chai_> ^workman^, i was messing with removing the comcast throttle (http://www.zeropaid.com/news/9608/guide_using_linux_to_beat_comcasts_bittorrent_throttling/) you think iptables is the cause?
<ipatrol> Got the latest Karmic Koala :-)
<oorah> how do i burn a .rar file to a disc?
<^workman^> chai_: it could...
<unesco> epinky : do i need to restore grub from live cd? and here's the output when installing grub2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/338158/
<mindnull> Just installed ubuntu using an alternative CD (just a CLI install) and I installed xorg and openbox but now I can't figure out how to log in automatically and startx as every article I find says to edit /etc/inittab, does anyone know how to do this?
<chai_> ^workman^, any way to test?
<sdwrage> epinky, nah its at home. I wanted to know for when I get home... I could have wrote down the command
<tdomhan> why can't I currently create bugs in launchpad? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug will redirect me to the wiki. is this intended?
<Schamane> oorah: dont mean this serious
<sdwrage> ok so run fdisk -l while its out and then again while its in to find the added one?
<lukesky> hi i have a problem with wine. i istalled it via a script or via compile from scratch a few weeks ago. now i want to install another one via apt-get install. but its not possible because icant remove the old. how i uninstall it ?
<epinky> unesco: I'd go for method 3 METHOD 3 - CHROOT on that link
<^workman^> chai_: are you behind a router? or is this system connected directly?
<Schamane> sdwrage: fdisk -l shows you the disks which are connected, so you should see which device you want to mount
<chai_> ^workman^, both computers are connected to the same router
<Alan502> Which cellular company has a yellow logo?
<Slart> lukesky: sometimes there is an uninstall option.. ie where you did "sudo make install" you instead do "sudo make uninstall"
<chai_> tdomhan, sounds like a bug, you should report that
<^workman^> chai_: try turning off IP tables - then test ssh between them (making sure you are running ssh server), then turn iptables back on, and do iptables -L and pastbin that info
<lukesky> i need the old script back? :/
<kitchen> or iptables ... -p tcp --dport 22 -log # depending
<Slart> lukesky: but it kind of depends on how you installed it.. you need to go to the same place that told you how to install it..
<Schamane> sdwrage: or you can use dmesg, if you connect the disk to the running systems
<chai_> ^workman^, will do, brb
<Alan502> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Chamunks> ^workman^, I've gone with the upgrade to 9.10 I'm going to see how that will work out than I'll just run a tasksel and remove the lamp stack than re install it again using tasksel
<epinky> sdwrage: after idenitifying as Schamane said, you'll want to  mount with: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt and you're done (X is usually a letter{b,c,d,..} and Y a number{1,2,3,..}
<lukesky> now i know why they warned me
<lukesky> ...
<^workman^> chamunks: sounds like your on the right path now =)
<Chamunks> ^workman^, heres hoping I dont totally nuke this setup in the process I'm not ready for switching this computer over to being a zfs based NAS yet.
 * ^workman^ crosses fingers for Chamunks
<oorah> Schamane, yes, i do mean this
<Chamunks> ^workman^, thx I have a feeling i'll need it lol.
<Hans_Henrik> does a default ubuntu i install actually include a firewall?
<Alan502> ^workman^, do you know what could be happening with my audio? i lost it on every app but amarok and dragon player
<mgv1> how to con flv to avi?
<maco> Hans_Henrik: yes, it includes iptables, which is unconfigured because there are no services listening on any ports. no services mean no connections can be made, so its as good as having a firewall dropping everything
<^workman^> Alan502: hmm, sorry I'm not an audio expert
<Chamunks> ^workman^, I cant wait till i have the spare $ for the nas setup though its going to be schmexy 5tb 5 disk zpools on sata2 multiplier backplanes.
<^workman^> !video | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sdwrage> epinky, Schamane, thx :)
<Alan502> ok
<maco> Hans_Henrik: you can configure iptables using the iptables command (hard/messy), ufw command (pretty easy), or gufw graphical tool
<Schamane> oorah: Just burn it with gnomebaker as a data disc?
<Chamunks> ^workman^, zfs is like filesystem porn if there ever were to be such a thing.
<^workman^> chamunks: nice man nice.... =)
<epinky> sdwrage: good luck :)
<Schamane> sdwrage: no prob
<^workman^> chamnunks: I use ext4 for my 20TB raid6 setup =)
<gOLDfeesh>  /join #amsn
<Spoom> i have another issue; my touchpad is not being detected as a touchpad, it's being detected as a generic intellimouse explorer; i've tried setting the driver to synaptics in xorg.conf but with no success; one of the side effects of this is that the scrolling doesn't work; any ideas how to fix this?
<Spoom> i'm running karmic if that helps
<Spoom> new install on a new laptop
<Gideon> ^workman^
<Spoom> tried apt-get install gsynaptics but with no success there either; gsynaptics says SHMConfig is not set to on, even though i put that in xorg.conf
<Gideon> did you just say 20 TB Raid6 setup?
<^workman^> chamnunks: and that's storing huge 1080P video clips for testing at my work
<^workman^> Gideon: yes
<^workman^> Gideon: expandable to 380TB =)
<Gideon> WTF
<Gideon> dude
<Gideon> i got  a 160 GB hard disk
<^workman^> Gideon: all connected to 2 10G net
<Alan502> omg
<Gideon> and i don't know what to do with the space
<^workman^> lol
<Schamane> hehe, nice
<^workman^> fast fast fast
<^workman^> zooom
<^workman^> lol
<^workman^> ok !ot for me
<Alan502> sigh
<Schamane> Gideon: 160GB is nothing today ;)
<Gideon> enough for me
<Gideon> THe laptop is for school
<Gideon> its enought
<Gideon> *enough
<Alan502> since we are in off topic... do you know what cellular company uses a yellow logo?
<^workman^> Gideon: my goal is 1Petabyte =)
<Gideon> damn
<Schamane> Gideon: hey, dont look vids? ;)
<Gideon> 1024TB
<epinky> ^workman^: then you need HammerFS
<chris_> how come i have no sound?, http://pastebin.ca/1708569
<^workman^> epinky: yea.
<Alan502> im trying to register in a forum where they ask this question and it is impossible for me to know as i am not in the US
<jonnyro> #buildbot
<^workman^> ok brb
<Schamane> Alan502: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_wireless_communications_service_providers
<Alan502> thanks, Schamane
<chris_> I see the audio device listed in aplay -l
<chris_> (alsa has the System and PCM at 100<>100)
<feuplive> hi, how can i uninstall something?
<feuplive> i need to downgrade
<feuplive> in a soft
<andrey_> sexy
<andrey_> tem niguem nessa
<andrey_> merda
<andrey_> porra
<isolat3dsh33p> testing
<andrey_> caralho
<FloodBot3> andrey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdoelger> I can't get the karmic cd to detect my ethernet card, lspci says it's an attansic device 1063
<jdoelger> this is in an aspire timeline 5810T-8929
<epinky> chris_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411574 , I think there's some workaround on post 7
<Phuzion> hello room, looking for some help w/ flash player/plugin #about:plugins says that I have shockwave installed but it's not working properly and when I try to #sudo apt-get remove it says it doesn't exist
<xrandr> .
<ranjan> does any body on this network knows how to exit transmission via command line
<E1leen> Mmm, blossa glögg :)
<kitchen> ranjan: kill # ? :-)
<Tohuw> ranjan: are you running transmission without the gui, or are you trying to end the gui transmission process via CLI?
<Tohuw> Phuzion: You didn't provide enough information. Please supply: browser/version/64 or 32 bit
<jozefk> [Wed Dec 09 22:44:36 2009] [error] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name *:80` -- ignoring!
<jozefk> that's what I got after changing port back to 80 :))
<Kharmakov> Hello .I very new to Ubuntu and have a beginner experience..It seems that I have a bug of the sort on the my system! My screens freezes every 2 minutes for at least 5 sec. This is really frustrating ! Any advise on how to make sure that my system never freezes up?
<ranjan> Tohuw :: i am runing in gui but i am trying to configure it with gonome sheduler so that before shuting down my system the application should /would be closed
<chai_> ^workman^, iptables was exactly the problem, thanks, now reading up on manpages
<Phuzion> tohuw sorry.... using 8.10 firefox 3.0.15 I'm not really sure if I'm 64 or 32... still a bit of a noob
<eremite> Kharmakov: try going to System > Preferences > Display and then setting the Refresh rate lower.
<Tohuw> Kharmakov: check gnome-system-monitor and see what is using a high percentage of CPU or memory
<kiwifunk> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Tohuw> ranjan: killall transmission-client
<Tohuw> Phuzion: what's the output of uname -r?
<Kharmakov> lemme check, u guys rock!
<Phuzion> tohuw 2.6.27-16-generic
<kiwifunk> Hello! i get some error on dpkg while trying to install some security updates, anyones can help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/338195/
<ranjan> Tohuw :: thank you  man :::: ;)
<ranjan> kitchen  :: thank you  man :::: ;)
<apocalypt> kiwifunk: did u try it with "sudo"
<Tohuw> Phuzion: sorry, I meant arch
<kiwifunk> apocalypt thats from the update manager console
<kiwifunk> apocalypt: its has root flags
<apocalypt> kiwi try in terminal "sudo apt-get update&apt-get upgrade
<jozefk> Schamane: I went through that page and created a local virtual host and it works fine, but I don't see anything about changing ports on that page :)
<Schamane> jozefk: that should be self explained ;)
<jozefk> haha
<Schamane> jozefk: in the files are ports
<Phuzion> tohuw no problem any suggestions on what to do?  I've searched this thing through and through and it keeps giving me problems, I've installed uninstalled tried tweeking it nothing seems to stick
<kiwifunk> apocalypt: ok
<Schamane> just do a grep -i 80 * in your apache directory
<jozefk> I changed the default port back to 80 and now I'm getting some error
<Tohuw> Phuzion: what is the output of arch?
<jozefk> this is what grep says http://pastebin.org/62828
<surlo> Hello there. I would like to ask about language packs. I mean when I am trying to open a document which is written in greek language , it shows some strange symbols. What do I have to do about that? Do I have to install any pack or something? my linux os is greek tho
<Phuzion> tohuw output of arch?
<mgv1> what can make the installation of ubuntu at the begginig to not respond the keyboard (alt cd)
<mgv1> ?
<Tohuw> Phuzion: type arch in a terminal and tell me what it says
<ranjan> Tohuw:: after executing this command it gave me this output "killall transmission-client transmission-client: no process found"
<VirusTB> crywho knows about CrystalCPUID
<mneptok> surlo: what kind of document? Word? native ODF? text? html?
<VirusTB> who*
<Schamane> jozefk: ports.conf
<Phuzion> tohuw bash: arch command not found
<surlo> text
<jozefk> ok that was a typo
<kiwifunk> apocalypt: same error check it out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338202/
<surlo> and I just cant write greek with my keyboard
<Tohuw> Phuzion: run uname -a then
<jozefk> I got is working now again. the port 80 I mean
<Tohuw> ranjan: use just "transmission" then
<trijntje> Hi all. Since Karmic my audio gives a loud crack just before it starts playing. I already edited alsa-base.conf to no avail
<ranjan> Tohuw:: and when i tried kill transmission it gave me this out put "bash: kill: transmission: arguments must be process or job IDs"
<Phuzion> tohuw Linux stephen-laptop 2.6.27-16-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 17:56:54 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jozefk> I don't know if I'm blind or what but I still don't understand how to get port 19000 to work. maybe I should google or something
<apocalypt> kiwifunk: first run "sudo apt-get -f install" then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ranjan> Tohuw :: after that i am completly mised up
<nperry> Using ubuntuone, for example if i sym link ~/.moc/.config to ~/Ubuntu\ One/mocconfig will ubuntu pick this up and upload?
<kiwifunk> ok
<ranjan> any way i found an id from :: system moniter it is showing as 1998 ::: but i am not awear how to use it
<jozefk> ok finally I got it working!
<ranjan> Tohuw :;any way i found an id from :: system moniter it is showing as 1998 ::: but i am not awear how to use it
<Schamane> jozefk, believe me, its much easier for you to do just the following iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Tohuw> Phuzion: you're using 32 bit then. Try this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/12/26/manually-install-adobe-flash-temporary-flashplugin-nonfree-fix/
<jozefk> don't know how and why but it's working now
<Schamane> but change eth interface and ports as needed
<jozefk> only 19000
<jozefk> port
<Tohuw> ranjan: transmission won't have the same ID every time you end a session. Why do you need to do this? Transmission ought to exit cleanly on a logout or shutdown event
<Schamane> then you got the same typo before with 19000
<mneptok> surlo: did you install the Greek input method via System > Admin > Language support ?
<jozefk> might be. or maybe I can't have comments after Listen 80 in ports.conf file
<kiwifunk> apocalypt: heres the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338206/
<Schamane> who cares, have fun
<jozefk> but Virtual Host from that page you gave me the link is just confusing me
<jozefk> that's nothing to do with ports
<apocalypt> kiwifunk: just a moment pls
<jozefk> i can set up sample.com to work from local folder but only on my local PC
<jozefk> not from other computers connected to my server over internet
<ranjan> i wan thinking that if this program does not get closed in proper way then there might be some short of data loss so i have thought to configure with this gonome shedule  :: ;)
<jozefk> that looks like some toy
<Phuzion> tohuw I have that downloaded... exactly what does it mean by unpack the archive (/tmp/perhaps) ??
<surlo> yeah mneptok
<Schamane> jozefk: no, but your error.log has shown more thaen just port configuration ;)
<kiwifunk> apocalypt: ok
<ranjan> Tohuw ::: i wan thinking that if this program does not get closed in proper way then there might be some short of data loss so i have thought to configure with this gonome shedule  :: ;)
<jozefk> let's see what log says now
<Tohuw> ranjan: it should be fine. Don't solve a problem that does not yet exist. :)
<Tohuw> Phuzion: it just means uncompress the archive somewhere
<jozefk> seems the same http://pastebin.org/62833
<Phuzion> tohuw oh? ok... I'll try :-)
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: could fix future problems then fix future futre problems by working out te relation between the system and the future problems
<ranjan> Tohuw :::ok thanks :)
<Schamane> jozefk: grep -i favicon.ico *
<jozefk> in which folder?
<apocalypt> kiwifunk: try "sudo dpkg --clear-avail"
<kiwifunk> apocalypt: ok
<jozefk> in apache folder result is nothing
<DuKKoN> nas nas nas
<Schamane> jozefk: but just try to do it at your own, if you really want to run an webserver, you should know something about it, elseway you will run in problems permanently
<mgv1> why empathy doesnt allows to make new chats with msn new contacts?
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: sure, but banging one's head against the wall to try and compensate for events that aren't likely to happen can be more a waste of time than a future benefit.
<jozefk> this is only for myself
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: its a discworld reference based on the study of future books being influenced by current books being read
<Schamane> jozefk: no, its running in the www, so its not just for you
<jozefk> that's my personal PC
<Lain_13> hi there, I have problem with video playback in Ubuntu 9.10. I've installed smplayer and vlc. Both players works fine but in 1 vide-file I have no sound. Soundtrack in this files encoded as FLAC 6.1. I have stereo system. Is it possible to downmix 6.1 to stereo? In "extrastereo" (filter) mode I hear pat of sound but not all.
<jozefk> I'm the one who put all files and fodlers in www
<kiwifunk> apocalypt: that totally fixed it, thanks for all your help, have a great day!
<apocalypt> np kiwifunk
<jozefk> don't have a favico in that folder and don't understand why apache is looking for favico
<apocalypt> :)
<jozefk> that's funny
<mneptok> surlo: so add the "Keyboard Indicator" applet to the GNOME panel and use it to switch between Latin and Greek alphabets
<kiwifunk> :)
<jozefk> browser is the one who needs to look for favico
<heroin> Hey i cant change my desktop resolution
<jozefk> not apache :P
<xrandr> heroin: use xrandr
<Schamane> jozefk: its configured in your virtual host again i think, also your webdirectory seems to be /varr/ not /www
<Schamane> jozefk: its configured in your virtual host again i think, also your webdirectory seems to be /var/www not /www
<jozefk> the default host is /var/www
<jozefk> the one I made a while ago is in ~/www
<jozefk> but that other one is only for local running from my PC
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: you can use a symlink ;)
<ActionParsnip> heroin: what video card?
<jozefk> coz I have only one IP
<Schamane> jozefk: then all should run fine? whats the prob, dont you get anything shown? try touch /var/www/index.html after that a blank page should be shown
<jozefk> ActionParsnip: I'm talking abour virtual host from this page: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/22/7-virtual-hosting-using-apache-2
<Phuzion> tohuw this is the error I get cp: cannot stat `libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<Pici> jozefk, Schamane: the favicon.ico error can be ignored. Its just that browsers are looking for the little website icon that they would normally show on bookmarks and to the left of the address bar.
<heroin> xrandr: lol, how do i set my resolution useing you!?
<adamb_> So im using the default remote desktop server on ubuntu 9.10, is there any faster server/client combination out there? anyone have an idea
<ActionParsnip> heroin: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<surlo> mneptok: Okay mneptok ty , I can write ingreek now. I would like to know how I could add subs while I am watching a movie ('cough' my questions are stupid , I am just a new linux user :))
<jozefk> Schamane: it works fine. but I have set up the sample.com locally only :)) anyway, files from /var/www will work fine
<Chamunks> is there some kind of opensource Cpanel?
<ActionParsnip> adamb_: use ssh for command line interface, much faster
<saretta> ciao
<adamb_> I said vnc, not ssh. come on now.. lol
<ActionParsnip> adamb_: a lot of apps have web interfaces too which is much faster than streaming the entire desktop
<saretta> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> adamb_: what do you do when you connect via vnc?
<saretta> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adamb_> everything I do, i would need vnc. there is no web apps i can use.
<jozefk> Pici: yes browser is the one looking for favico but the error is in apache log file :P
<ActionParsnip> adamb_: give examples
<ActionParsnip> adamb_: many torrent clients have web interfaces for example
<ActionParsnip> adamb_: vlc has a decent web interface
<adamb_> I have custom desktops application that interface with virtual machines running on the server.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how much more processing power ubuntu 9.10 needs that 8.04 ? much more?
<learner001> Hi
<xangua> ActionParsnip: vlc a torrent client¿!
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: i'd say the same
<learner001> I need help please
<OttifantSir> I have compiled 2ManDVD from source, but now I can't make a launcher that will work from the main menu. I have to go to ~/2ManDVD and type ./2ManDVD. How do I make this into a launcher in the main menu?
<ActionParsnip> xangua: no, vlc does has a web interface
<Kingsy101> i.e if my PC is pretty slow but its running 8.04 fine, would an upgrade to 9.10 hinder performance?
<learner001> i did upgrade ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.4
<Schamane> Kingsy101: shouldnt be noticeable
<xangua> ActionParsnip: didn't know that! :D
<Kingsy101> cooool :) thanks guys
<learner001> the i can not run xserver
<ActionParsnip> xangua: http://macdevcenter.com/mac/2007/02/20/graphics/Figure8-WebInterface.jpg
<xangua> Kingsy101: for ubuntu with gnome desktop 256 minimum (without compiz of course)
<learner001> i get this error
<Snille> Anyone here using NUT with upssched to close down the machine early (and in case power returns stop the shutdown)... I'm having problems with the "stopping the shutdown if power returns"...
<ZykoticK9> OttifantSir, is 2ManDVD a GUI or CLI application?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: use a light DE like xfce or lxde
<learner001> fatal server error caught signal 11. server aborting
<xrandr> ubottu: tell me about mp3
<ubottu> xrandr, please see my private message
<apocalypt> learner001: Ubuntu 10.4 u shouldn't use it productiv
<Schamane> learner001: i sure you get more than this ;)
<apocalypt> it is Alpha i guess
<learner001> so what can i do now
<xrandr> there's already a 10.4 out?
<OttifantSir> ZykoticK9: It's a QT4 GUI application for making DVDs playable with menus and so on in a regular DVD player
<fluffy> hey how can you install unr of a netbook running windows xp with no disc drive and no usb stick?
<Guest71605> Is there a way in ubuntu to compare the file permissions of two directories recursively?
<Kingsy101> learner001 - ubuntu 10.4 is out?
<nperry> !wubi | fluffy
<ubottu> fluffy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Kingsy101> !?!
<learner001> i saw it today
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: its alpha but yes, discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<apocalypt> Ubuntu 10.4 Alpha is out yeah
<nperry> Kingsy101: No its not out, but in aplha
<fluffy> ubottu: spiffy ;D
<ZykoticK9> OttifantSir, then open Main Menu in preferences, and "New Item" and for command use something like /home/USERNAME/2ManDVD should work fine
<Kingsy101> ah right yea thats what I thought.. cool
<fluffy> nperry: spiffy ;D
<ipatrol> Some programs change one line on theole rather than write new lines, how can I do that?
<Kingsy101> thanks guys
<ipatrol> *the console
<learner001> any idea for that
<fluffy> wubi.
<OttifantSir> ZykoticK9: No, it doesn't. Not a complete newb, so I knew that option, but it doesn't start the program
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: theres also devede
<surlo> Why is a shortcut created at my destop every time a insert a dcd/cd in my driver?
<fluffy> who needs tech support and google when you have irc channels? effincency ftw.
<ipatrol> someone?
<apocalypt> learner001: try to change driver to vesa in xorg
<ActionParsnip> adamb_: youcould increase the compression of the data sent via vnc, the image will be worse but speed will improve
<ZykoticK9> OttifantSir, did you just see ActionParsnip's suggestion?  Devede is in the repo and works well.  I'm not sure why it would fail to launch from menu?
<kubanc> what's a good torrent client for xubuntu ?
<ipatrol> fluffy: Can you at least tell me what the feature is called so I cna google it?
<adamb_> not with the default server/client
<apocalypt> learner001: before make a backup of that file
<adamb_> i dont see options, this is why i am asking what server/client is "good"
<ActionParsnip> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<OttifantSir> ZykoticK9: I saw it, and have tried it, and don't like it. I want 2ManDVD. But I'd like it to launch from the main menu
<Kharmakov> Hello .I very new to Ubuntu and have a beginner experience..It seems that I have a bug of the sort on the my system! My screens freezes every 2 minutes for at least 5 sec. This is really frustrating ! Any advise on how to make sure that my system never freezes up?
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<learner001> i will try that Thank u
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<learner001> but is there any way to undo upgrade??
<Kharmakov>   Hello .I very new to Ubuntu and have a beginner experience..It seems that I have a bug of the sort on the my system! My screens freezes every 2 minutes for at least 5 sec. This is really frustrating ! Any advise on how to make sure that my system never freezes up?    I checked the Gnome and there was not much that was taking up the memory
<apocalypt> learner001: u should use 10.4 just to test it. as an second installation
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: if you use a G1 phone use transmission (default in ubuntu) and there is an app to connect to te app and manage torrents (possibly one for iphones, not sure. I am not an isheep)
<Kharmakov> so what to do ?
<learner001> :) i fall in
<ActionParsnip> Kharmakov: does it happen with all users?
<OttifantSir> I have compiled 2ManDVD from source, but now I can't make a launcher that will work from the main menu. I have to go to ~/2ManDVD and type ./2ManDVD. How do I make this into a launcher in the main menu? /home/user/2ManDVD/2ManDVD won't launch it. Proper permissions and owner of file. (User is owner, and it's set to run)
<Snille> No NUT users here at all?
<Kharmakov> yes it does
<Phuzion> Snille I AM A NUT but not a user
<Kharmakov> sorry for the late reply, it was frozen
<Phuzion> lol
<ipatrol> can I get some help relating to stdout?
<learner001> so how can do undo upgrade??
<Slart> OttifantSir: what kind of app is 2ManDVD? gui?
<Slart> learner001: not sure you can
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: i'd run: sudo ln -s ~/2ManDVD/2ManDVD /usr/bin/2mandvd
<OttifantSir> Slart: QT4 GUI similar to, but IMO better than Devede.
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: you can then use alacarte to make an icon to launch the command: 2mandvd
<Snille> Phuzion: Weeel... I don't think it will help... :)
<learner001> Ok , Thank u 4 all
<Phuzion> snille... sorry
<apocalypt> learner001: maybe u need to ask a ubuntu developer. it ubuntu alpha i guess there isn't a easy way to downgrade
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try
<Kharmakov> is there any debugger for this ?
<hajmola> anyone know how to install thunderbird 3 in ubuntu? I downloaded the tar.bz2 and I can run the ./thunderbird... but I want to install it
<ardchoille> OttifantSir: try: sh ~/2ManDVD/2ManDVD
<Serpico> hi
<Slart> OttifantSir: ok.. I can't really see why a launcher wouldn't work if you can run it from a terminal or using alt+f2 ... sure everything is spelled correctly?
<ActionParsnip> learner001: you can't really downgrade, you can remove the current version, then install the new but you may get issues
<DASPRiD> hajmola, you could add the mozilla-daily ppa and install thunderbird 3 frm there (but remove the ppa after installation)
<learner001> ill do that now apocalypt Thaaaaanks
<apocalypt> hajmola: it isn't to install. just make a launcher on desktop of the thunderbird file
<Phuzion> I'm looking for some help with flashplayer, using 8.10 have it installed and can see it.... but it's not working
<ipatrol> can someone please help me?
<DASPRiD> (somewhat feels like seeing the same questions as when firefox 3.5 was released, ubuntu should really upgrade to the latest version ;))
<demonspork> !ask | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<learner001> goodbye
<hajmola> apocalypt, DASPRiD thanks
<ipatrol> I want to do http://stackoverflow.com/questions/888533/how-can-i-update-the-current-line-in-a-c-windows-console-app this with the console
<OttifantSir> Slart: checked everything thrice. It's spelled correctly
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: can you give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash    use http://pastebin.com
<demonspork> ipatrol, I think the channel you are looking for is #c
<ipatrol> what character can I use to rewrite the last line?
<ipatrol> demonspork: I need to rewrite the last line in the console
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: Your command doesn't work either. In terminal I get no such command or directory
<ranjan> links are not opening from evolution any idea how to make it possible in ubuntu 9.10 to make the link operational
<demonspork> ipatrol, this is the Ubuntu support channel, you are much more likely to find your answer in #windows or in #c
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: you can run: cd /usr/bin; sudo ln -s /path/to/command/you/run
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: will put a link to th binary in /usr/bin which is part of $PATH
<ipatrol> demonspork: I want to do what that page said, but with Ubuntu instead of Windos
<Slart> ipatrol: man bash ought to tell you.. I think it's !! but I'm not sure
<ipatrol> testing...
<demonspork> ipatrol, then #bash is the command interpreter, so try "man bash" in the console to learn more information or visit the #bash channel to find out
<ipatrol> k
<Guest75119> hola una pregunta, alguna canal donde se pueda chatear para conocer gente en el irc de ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: what do you want them to open with?
<Slart> !es | Guest75119
<ubottu> Guest75119: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<demonspork> !es | Guest75119
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: Sorry, when I'm in home folder, and run ./2ManDVD I get that it is a directory
<demonspork> oh
<demonspork> someone beat me to it
<ranjan> ok i got the solution
<StaticPhilly> evening all, can anyone tell me what the .'diff' files are for in ubuntu's sources?
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: i never said to do that
<trism> ipatrol: you could send all the control characters yourself, but it might be easier to use a library that does it for you like ncurses http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO/
<ranjan> it was na http://www. abc.com
<ranjan> link
<OttifantSir> ardchoille: Your command doesn't work either
<always_smile> hello everyone :)
<StaticPhilly> always_smile: hello
<demonspork> !hi | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: if you make a symbolic link to the binary you launch in /usr/bin it will be launchable from any location, just like you don't know where gedit is, you can just type its name and it runs
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: I did the ln -s command both ways, then went to home folder to try to start the program, and got the error that it is a directory
<ardchoille> !away > _jer_
<ubottu> _jer_, please see my private message
<always_smile> when I try to open a dvd,i goth this error message: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error, what would you recommend to do?
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: if the link is made, you don't use ./ as that will make the sell look in the pwd
<Phuzion> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/m2b314711
<demonspork> !dvd | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: just like you don't run firefox with ./firefox  you just type: firefox   don't you, same thing here
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: Thanks, it will open without ./ now.
<morphles> anyone here tired to run unreal tournament (99) on linux?
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: yes as the program is now available in the $PATH
<ZykoticK9> morphles, yes - and i get a Speed problem...
<morphles> im trying to solve it for 2 days :(
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: ok cool, let me read
<ZykoticK9> morphles, i tried every "fix" i could find on the internet - never got it working properly -- best of luck
<xover> how do i file a complaint against a website, the fckers havent sent me the stuff i ordered.
<gutts77> need info on patching drivers for atheros ath9k to use aircrack
<Tina-> OttifantSir: alt+f2 , type: firef , or maybe even less and it will autocomplete to firefox, then press enter ;)
<morphles> it seems to have a viedr timer, or like no timer at all, just renders frames, frames simple = lots of frames, not so simple = normal framrate
<ronin_> hello everybody
<OttifantSir> Tina-: Thanks for the tip, but I have gotten it down now.
<Slart> xover: you go to your local "Konsumentombudsman" and talk to them
<ardchoille> xover: That isn't an ubuntu issue, and obfuscation is still cursing
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin libswfdec-0.8.0 swfdec-mozilla; sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: its ALL one big command, DON'T break it up
<always_smile> already checked the links,and I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ,also got Gnash,but i have the mesage GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: you have 3 flash plugins installed so they all fight and you get no flash at all, the command completely strips your system of flash and then reinstalls ONE single plugin, giving you flash
<ronin_> how do i do install to tar.gz
<ronin_> anybody know
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: just copy the block of commands and paste to terminal
<apocalypt> ronin_: is an archive u need to unpack that
<Slart> ronin_: install TO tar.gz? or FROM tar.gz ?
<jochenh> Hey! I have a problem with jack audio, I can't record somethin, please help
<ActionParsnip> ronin_: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<^workman^> ronin_, install from? lol don't need the Z anymore Action. tar xf *.tar.gz
<ronin_> thanks i trying
<xover> cursing and ubuntu are strongly related ardchoille. believe me
<xover> 99% of cursing is related to ubuntu.
<fluffy_mcduff> lolol
<xrandr> !kde
<^workman^> xover:, how's that
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<fluffy_mcduff> xover: tru
<ActionParsnip> ronin_: if its a program you'd be better using the repos. You most likely have a source code tar which you will need to compile but the repos are advised
<Slart> xover: and you're still offtopic in this channel.. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kitchen> what's the best way to get traction on a kernel-bug (?) reported in launchpad that's preventing a karmic install?
<Migi32> is this the busiest channel on freenode?
<xover> slart, stop being such a muppet, lol and get over it
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Migi32
<ubottu> Migi32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<always_smile> already checked the links,and I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ,also got Gnash,but i have the mesage GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<Migi32> ok :)
<Phuzion> actionparsnip...  http://pastebin.com/m9d87533
<Phuzion> I went to youtube to test it
<Phuzion> it's still not working
<jochenh> I have a problem with jack audio, I can't record something, can someone please help?
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: sudo apt-get --purge remove libswfdec-0.8-0
<always_smile> :)
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: i used a . instead of -
<^workman^> ActionParsnip: line 4 says it can't find it to remove it.??
<ActionParsnip> ^workman^: yes, due to typo
<leshaste> how long will updates carry on being available for intrepid?
<JackSMith> get windows keys for cheap http://bit.ly/5Tgz2X :)
<always_smile> already checked the links,and I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ,also got Gnash,but i have the mesage GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<Slart> !intrepid | leshaste
<ubottu> leshaste: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<^workman^> ActionParsnip: ic
<mneptok> JackSMith: stop that please
<ActionParsnip> ^workman^: libswfdec-0.8.0 != libswfdec-0.8-0 ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ot | JackSMith
<ubottu> JackSMith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^workman^> ActionParsnip: darn typos
<xrandr> !karmic
<apocalypt> always_smile: pastebin the complete error
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Phuzion> actionparsnip so... sudo apt-get -- purge remove libswfdec-0.8.0???
<Slart> leshaste: I think there is a support lifetime on the ubuntu site somewhere
<ActionParsnip> ^workman^: yeah, no tab complete in pidgin
<Pici> ActionParsnip: That isn't welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic either.
<leshaste> Slart: ok...
<^workman^> ActionParsnip: heh
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: no      sudo apt-get -- purge remove libswfdec-0.8-0
<always_smile> already checked the links,and I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ,also got Gnash,but i have the mesage GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: well its not here where its very offtopic ;)
<leshaste> 18 months from october 2008 apparently. That's really not bad
<_schism_> afternoon all
<apocalypt> always_smile: u should read the answers
<_schism_> anyone here have any experiance running ubuntu on hp laptops? I just bought the hp g60-554 and have most things figgured out except how to get the mic working and google is letting me down
<laeg> Slart: ty friend, setting vlc to use alsa allows me to have sound in ff and vlc at the same time - it was set to default? can i not make alsa the default so i don't have to manually set it for every ap?
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: try a different search engine
<leshaste>  are there any docs for libdvdread4 anywhere? I find it mysterious.  As in which copy protection schemes it works for and which it doesn't
<_schism_> actionparsnip: any recomendations on one that is more friendly?
<Phuzion> actionparsnip... http://pastebin.com/m7e26a108
<laeg> i have a bittorrent client installed on ubuntu, firefox wants to tell me where the program is to open this type of file, where can i find it? installed using synaptic
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound     you will see the sound chip you are using
<Slart> laeg: ah.. thought you disappeared =) I have no idea how ubuntu handles default sound for apps so I'm not sure.. I think most stuff obeys the setting in System, preferences, sound though
<JackSMith> get windows keys for cheap http://bit.ly/5Tgz2X :)
<laeg> Slart: i don't have an alsa or pulse option in there :(
<mneptok> laeg: just save the .torrent and double-click it
<laeg> mneptok: i'd rather automagic opening like it used to do :)
<roygbiv> has anyone heard about corruption problems with 9.10+ext4+SATA?
<laeg> mneptok: i just need to know where synaptic would put azureus?
<always_smile> apocalypt: i only got the answer with the 3 links innit,i tried them,installed the restricted package,but I keep geting the mesage  error.GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error
<Billiard> laeg: type "which azureus"  at the command line
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: yahoo, msn, ask, bling
<_schism_> actionparsnip: thank you very much. back to google with more info
<mneptok> laeg: "which vuze" (no quotes)
<apocalypt> always_smile: u have to pastebin the error so we can try to help
<apocalypt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<antodasana> Hello. I have a support request: I have updated to 9.10 from 9.04 and my gnome sticky notes have gone. Is there anyway I can recover my notes?
<laeg> Billiard: ty, mneptok: you're right it is vuze ty :)
<Slart> laeg: oh.. then I don't really know how to do it.. sorry
<roygbiv> antodasana you mean tomboy notes?
<kitchen> antodasana is the app still installed?
<Phuzion> actionparsnip... I believe it's working now... youtube is playing videos
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: ok then run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    and you will have flash a you have no flash plugin ow
<laeg> Slart: nps. i was gonna try setting vlc to pulse instead of alsa if the latter didn't work but it did - any reason to prefer one than the other? i've had some bad experiences with pulse...
<antodasana> roygbiv, no, gnome sticky-notes applet
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: ok if its working then stop
<Phuzion> LoL
<roygbiv> oh
<Phuzion> actionparsnip ty....
<ronin_> guys help i don't install kwifimanager
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: with flash if you have a lot of plugins like you did then you will get nothing
<Phuzion> this has been some ordeal
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: you just installed too many flash packages and muddled the system
<antodasana> kitchen, yes it is, I guess is has been updated to latest release.
<Phuzion> actionparsnip everyone kept suggesting this suggesting that so I had tried so much stuff it makes sense
<Slart> laeg: well.. when pulseaudio works as it should it has some nice features.. individual volume control for different apps.. moving soudn from one sound card to another etc etc.. but you will survive with plain alsa too.. it's not that bad =)
<Om3Ddragon> experts on torrents what is better utorren or deluge I got deluge just today and like it so what's you opinion
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: you now know, ONLY have flashplugin-nonfree and you will be fone (or use the alpha plugins which need manually installing)
<Phuzion> actionparsnip I'm still gettin use to Ubuntu.... I just got done havin to reinstall EVERYTHING on my hard drive and reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> *fine
<TheCheeze> Om3Ddragon, ktorrent
<roygbiv> Phuzion why did you have to reinstall?
<TheCheeze> Om3Ddragon, deluge tends to report bad data to trackers
<mneptok> Om3Ddragon: i use Deluge. but why are you comparing a Windows-only app to a cross-platform app?
<ActionParsnip> Om3Ddragon: there is no better, or best
<Om3Ddragon> but I can get up to 3.5 mb per s/ connected to 20 seeds what do you think about that
<Om3Ddragon> in deluge
<ActionParsnip> Om3Ddragon: that depends on the seeders upload speed
<TheCheeze> Om3Ddragon, that doesnt depend on the client
<ActionParsnip> Om3Ddragon: you could have 400 seeds all on 56kbps
<ronin_> ?
<edoceo> I'm on 9.04, just did an update and now the system continues to prompt me to "reboot to complete" - I've rebooted several times - how do I remove that trigger?
<laeg> Slart: :D
<ActionParsnip> Om3Ddragon: its not going to go as fast as 1 seed on 20Mb SDSL
<Phuzion> roygbiv... long story short... I changed a password configuration file after we had moved and started using airport instead on linksys... and I read article upon article about problems people had w/ airport so I had tried all these fixes and screwed everythin up
<laeg> i think alsa's great :)
<Om3Ddragon> allright ill stay with deluge then thanks
<laeg> okay away
<ActionParsnip> Om3Ddragon: if you like it, use it
<roygbiv> Phuzion aah okay. just curious
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I see a list of users on a system? (including system users like www-data etc)
<TheCheeze> Om3Ddragon, wow, way to completely disregard everyone. why did you bother asking if you already had your mind made up? just curious because if you use private trackers they may ban you for impropper reports
<Freedom234> siaoldd?
<Phuzion> roygbiv... yeah sitll a bit of a newb to Linux... but I love it... more so than windows... but this time around I partitioned a lil bit of space to use windows when necessary... so I'm dual booting both systems
<apocalypt> edoceo: try in terminal "sudo apt-get upgrade" maybe it helps
<Om3Ddragon> no one can ban me
<ZykoticK9> Mike_lifeguard, one method is "cat /etc/passwd"
<mneptok> TheCheeze: your information is well out of date. please research before making such claims.
<Slart> leshaste: here's the release cycle I was talking about.. it was a bit tricky to find http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: another one: getent passwd
<leshaste> Slart: thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> ZykoticK9, guntbert: thanks
<roygbiv> has anyone heard about corruption problems with 9.10+ext4+SATA?
<TheCheeze> mneptok, he never said which version, and a few of my private trackers have deluge banned completely. thanks though :)
<edoceo> apocalypt: I did that alread (few reboots ago) but the "update manager" applet keeps telling me to reboot
<leshaste> I could hold out until 10.04 :)
<TheCheeze> off to make some supper now
<apocalypt> edoceo: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<edoceo> apocalypt: does not work either
<metron> hallo
<apocalypt> edoceo: u have to close the gui manager
<mneptok> TheCheeze: the tracker data issue was fixed over a year ago.
<edoceo> I'm aware of that too - I have tried various command line tools (dpkg, apt-*, aptitude) and none have solved the issue.
<metron> hat wer ne lösung zu den mouse probs gefunden??
<metron> english, ups
<Pici> !de | metron
<mneptok> TheCheeze: if you are unsure which version, please ask before claiming "it will do this!" when the issue was fixed so long ago.
<ubottu> metron: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest85087> hola
<metron> hi
<Guest85087> hi metro
<Guest85087>  how are you
<Guest85087> are you american
<apocalypt> edoceo: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<metron> did someone found a solution to the karmic koala "mouse click" problem?
<d_> hi
<t0rc> My stop media key and my play media key just stopped functioning. The stop key now turns the volume down, and the play key acts like you pressed it twice. Any help? (it still persists after a reboot)
<edoceo> apocalypt: another one I tried - also did not work :(
<edoceo> Only thing that does is: kill $(pidof update-notifier)
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: awk -F: '{print $1}' /etc/passwd    will show you every available user
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | t0rc
<ubottu> t0rc: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Alan502> Can i use network-manager-gnome on kubuntu?
<apocalypt> edoceo: 9.10 ?
<apocalypt> Alan502: try wicd
<edoceo> apocalypt: found it!  In the update-notifier scripts (/usr/lib/update-notifier) there is a reboot check - which looks for /var/run/reboot-required
<Billiard> Alan502: you probably could if you wanted to
<zhanes> 'Alan you can normally
<edoceo> And that file is not being removed for some reason - bug in update-notifier?
<selffik> hello, guys please give me some advice! I need to put /home from working linux to another partition(on another hd) (only /home)??
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: you can, knetwork manager will probably give more success
<Eqnox> What's the latest LTS release?  And how do I get it from the ubuntu download page?  It seems to want to 'detect' 32-bit...Whereas I want the option to download 64-bit LTS AMD64
<metron> did someone found problems with the mouse, msg me plz
<t0rc> ActionParsnip, problem is they worked, yesterday. Play key worked until a few hours ago.
<edoceo> selffik: sounds like a job for rsync
<apocalypt> edoceo: maybe. i've never got this error
<Billiard> selffik: do you have the partition created and mounted?
<ActionParsnip> t0rc: check the setting in the keyboard shortcuts
<zhanes> but i prefer knetwork-manager
<rubbs> !LTS | Eqnox
<ubottu> Eqnox: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<arghh2d2> metron: did some *find* a problem with the mouse
<t0rc> ActionParsnip, did that too; the buttons actually register as what they are doing. The stop button registers as volume down.
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, Billiard, apocalypt, wicd doesnt support mobile broadband connections. The reason why i want to use network-manager-gnome on kde is because i cannot connect with knetwork manager. I can set up my connection but no matter how many times i click the icon it would not even try to connect.
<edoceo> !Lucid
<deltaray> Any recommendations on which java package to use for just general use?
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Eqnox> So 9.04 isn't a LTS ?
<selffik> Billiard>	its not a problem to do... just how to do it?
<edoceo> Eqnox: nope
<Slart> Eqnox: you should be able to select any version you want from the ubuntu site, click Alternative download options
<ActionParsnip> Eqnox: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Slart> Eqnox: last LTS was 8.04
<roygbiv> selffik, something like this: "cd /newhome; (cd /home; tar cf - .)|tar xf -" will copy the data. then you can edit /etc/fstab to make /newhome into /home
<ActionParsnip> Eqnox: latest released LTS
<Billiard> selffik: was that a question? i dont understand what you are saying
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, apocalypt Billiard  it seems that knetworkmanager is not as stable as network-manager-gnome
<suigeneris> do we have a tool which gives us height and width of a picture in command line?
<Eqnox> Ahh tehre we go.  Thanks!  The alternative thing didn't look like a link for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: wouldnt know, i use neither
<Billiard> suigeneris: file might do it
<Pici> suigeneris: I'd imagine that there would be a utility in the imagemagick package that might.
<Billiard> suigeneris: otherwise you might have to use something from imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> Eqnox: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.3-alternate-amd64.iso
<metron> ok iam out cya l8er
<Eqnox> Action_ I got it :)  Thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Eqnox: MD5 = 371bd54267de6169a602bd1fafa2abfd
<Sathish> Hi guys, I have XP installed now, I want to dual boot ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | Sathish
<ubottu> Sathish: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ruffus910> Hello, everyone! Firt time in the channel
<Sathish> Can I install that in a separate partition without screwing up my files in XP
<suigeneris> Billiard file doesn't do it
<ActionParsnip> Sathish: you can resize ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Sathish: its all in the guide
<Billiard> suigeneris: try something from imagemagick then
<hdtdi> when i installed ubuntu i only made /, /home and swap partition now when i run df -h i see http://pastebin.ca/1708670 this.. why are there other things with fs - none and size of 438mb
<Sathish> will check out!! thanks
<ruffus910> Satish- Definitely, its very easy to do with the Ubuntu partiton tool
<maco> hdtdi: theyre virtual
<cecey> slt
<lightbricko> Is there a way to prevent others to view certain folders, even though we are logged in as the same user? (Making folders "hidden" doesn't work if the user chooses to "show hidden files").
<Chetic> I'm using gnome alsa mixer to try and get sound from my mic but none of the parameters make any difference
<cecey> yow maco!!
<Slart> lightbricko: encryption
<roygbiv> lightbricko that is not possible. you should use different user accounts for different people
<NickWebHA> I am very slowly moving some of my C++ programming projects from Windows to Linux. One issue I am having is finding good documentation/howto for v4l2. Can anyone steer me to a good tutorial?
<lightbricko> Slart: Is there a simple application for that?
<Chetic> ow my ears
<rubbs> hdtdi: they are virtual fs's they only exist in ram.
<kiaas_> 9.10 still bugs me, and so does the version of firefox in it..and the fact it's allowed to use enough CPU resources to make the mouse stop for long enough to make me miscalculate where it should be, despite only using 2GB out of 3.5GB of RAM.
<hdtdi> thanks
<roygbiv> NickWebHA what is v412?
<Slart> lightbricko: truecrypt would be my first suggestion.. there are others as well.. but start with that
<Billiard> roygbiv: video4linux
<Slart> !truecrypt | lightbricko
<NickWebHA> Er, v4l2.
<ubottu> lightbricko: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<roygbiv> ok
<rubbs> hdtdi: no problem.
<NickWebHA> Oh, wait. I did type that correctly. Thought I put a '1' in there. :-P
<lightbricko> Slart: thx!
<jenda> What is responsible for automatically mounting external storage devices? For some reason, my machine ignores them (hopefully just in this session - I can't restart right now) and I'd like to restart the process that allows them to be automounted.
<jenda> (It might be related to USB in general)
<Sathish> I'm not comfortable with resizing partition :|
<ActionParsnip> jenda: HAL maybe
<Slart> jenda: I think it's udev.. not 100% sure though
<Sathish> :paranoid:
<IceReaper> uninstalled gnome-mount ?
<ActionParsnip> Sathish: then make sure your backups are recent and you have nothing to lose
<Sathish> Shall I delete a drive so that I can install ubuntu in that?
<Chetic> How do I hear my mic?
<NickWebHA> jenda: I know the fresh install version of 9.10 had that issue. Have you updated?
<jenda> Mike_lifeguard: yep
<Hadi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Billiard> Sathish: what are you trying to do?
<jenda> Mike_lifeguard: sorry; NickWebHA yep :)
<morphles> ZykoticK9: i solved speed problem on ut :)
<mthorn> I just installed apache from the ubuntu repos, distro is 9.10. For some reason I'm not seeing mod rewrite in the repo. Has that been deprecated in favor of some new module?
<ZykoticK9> morphles, how?
<NickWebHA> jenda: Than I am useless to you. :-D Good luck!
<Sathish> I have xp now, trying to install ubuntu as dual boot Billiard
<Mike_lifeguard> jenda: yeah, it's pretty bad. I happen to have the same issue; if you find a solution feel free to let me know :D
<Sathish> I mean If I delete a drive in windows disk manager, it'll give unallocated space
<Sathish> so can I use it to install ubuntu?
<ronin_> hey guys i dont install kwifimanager.tar.gz anybody help
<Billiard> Sathish: yes it will, you have other partitions currently?
<ActionParsnip> Sathish: you can use wubi to try it, it will install as an app under windows. It does have drawbacks
<ActionParsnip> Sathish: if you have a USB stick you can install a proper ubuntu to that
<Sathish> Yea I have like 7 partitions :D
<Pici> mthorn: I believe its included with the main package.  I have it here.
<Billiard> ronin_: what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Sathish: thats all?
<morphles> ZykoticK9: well i turned on vsync, i have nvidia graphics card, and wierd thing: i enable vsync in opengl settigns, that doesnt help, but then there is also enable vsync in XVide settings, and that did the trick (well its normals speed with both vsyncs selected)
<Sathish> I can allocate a 200 GB partition for Ubuntu
<ronin_> i dont know ubuntu commands
<jenda> Hmm, manual mount worked.
<boscop> how can I get the higher screen resolution back? the highest option with xrandr is 1280x800. my graphics card is "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"
<ronin_> and program install
<morphles> Xvideo*
<jenda> Mike_lifeguard: hehe, ok :)
<Billiard> Sathish: i dont know if you will need 200 GB but ok
<Sathish> But I don't wanna do anything with my other 1 TB
<IceReaper> any1 knows a good router software for a ubuntu machine? if possible with gui for port forwarding etc. Dont want to edit iptables every time
<Slart> mthorn: isn't mod_rewrite installed by default in apache 2? it seems that way if I interpret the apt-file output correctly
<Sathish> It hard to back up those datas
<guntbert> !tldp | ronin_
<ubottu> ronin_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Slart> mthorn: ah.. pici already answered.. nevermind me =)
<ZykoticK9> morphles, thanks man - i'll be trying that later today
<morphles> np
<ActionParsnip> Sathish: what if your drive motor suddenly fails. where is your data?
<Slart> !firewall | IceReaper
<ubottu> IceReaper: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mthorn> ahh, I see. I'm sorry, for some reason I expected it to be a separate package
<mthorn> thank you
<always_smile> apocalypt: site won't let me do the screen shot,but when I try to open the dvd files with realplayer i got this essage: ,file:///media/TOEFL%20iBT%203D/Main.swfso what shall i do?
<IceReaper> thanks
<Sathish> :D theres difference between Fate and FUck up :D
<Slart> IceReaper: there are some other gui things available as well.. but I think those are the main ones
<lightbricko> When downloading files using utorrent, if I already have half the data downloaded, how do i tell utorrent to continue with the last half? (I can only make it download everything from scratch)
<Pici> Sathish: Please mind your language here.
<Sathish> ActionParsnip: I've tried Ubuntu with wubi before, I'll try it natively now
<Chetic> Can anybody help me get sound out of creox? alsa has way too many volume parameters
<amgarchIn9> anybody using NFSv4? Doest it bring something or is it just more pain in the back?
<Sathish> Oh sorry
<Sathish> Okie I'll try dual boot ubuntu
<Sathish> and will come back
<Sathish> laterz
<Gwince> Sathish: Have fun :)
<Phuzion> actionparsnip ty for your help
<Sathish> thanks
<Sathish> bye bye
<Sathish> Thanks guys
<Billiard> lightbricko: when you choose where to save the file, choose the location where the partitally downloaded file is
<apocalypt> always_smile:  just a moment
<lightbricko> Billiard: Thanks, I'll try!
<always_smile> sure apocalypt,thanks
<VladNistor> hello everyone. is there a way to run commands for an installed system from another installed os or a livecd? I have Lucid installed and X fails to start; would like to do "aptitude update" but there's no way to get to a command line in it. I have Debian installed and a livecd available. thanks in advance...
<ronin_> thanks will look
<taha> salut
<wrb1234> should a default ubuntu install have wget available? im trying to wget http://www.somesite.com/somefile.zip and it says command not found
<wrb1234> its for installing eaccelerator
<Gwince> wrb1234: Try /usr/bin/wget
<timClicks> i'm having real trouble duplicating a live usb with dd
<apocalypt> always_smile: did u try another mediaplayer?
<timClicks> i keep getting a boot error with the newly created device
<Slart> VladNistor: I think you might be able to do some black magic with chroot from a live cd.. not sure how to do it though.. it's a bit over my head
<timClicks> does anyone recommend any howtos?
<Chetic> Can anybody help me to hear my line-in or mic directly?
<OttifantSir> Anyone know how I can block creatives.livejasmin.com and www.partypoker.com from opening a popup-window in Firefox 3.5.7pre on 9.04?
<lightbricko> Billiard: It doesn't seem to work. I'll download from scratch..
<wrb1234> Gwince: still says not found, an ls of /usr/bin doesnt show wget
<capiscuas> hi guys, my apt is a mess of packages... http://etherpad.com/C4gbo6ioR0 , anybody can help me?
<Gwince> wrb1234: then it's not installed. You should be able to apt-get install it
<Billiard> lightbricko: you can choose recheck data or something similar, it doesn work
<TheCheeze> mneptok, i didn't say "it will" i said "it tends to" meaning it has a history of doing it. but thank you for the constructive critisism and informing me that it was patched
<Slart> OttifantSir: install noscript and just enable it for those problematic sites
<Billiard> lightbricko: does*
<wrb1234> thanks gwince :)
<Kamokow> Im using a dual-boot computer (Windows 7 and Ubuntu Karmic), and I want to shrink my OS partitions, and make one partition for documents, so they are easily accessible from both OS's. What filesystem should I use?
<Slart> OttifantSir: you might be able to use adblock too
<Gwince> wrb1234: :)
<lightbricko> Billiard: I'm choosing the folder and then clicking the "Verify Local Data" button, but nothing happens.
<OttifantSir> Slart: It doesn't work. They pop up from other sites, usually after having allowed the site, then placing the marker in a search box.
<ActionParsnip> Kamokow: ubuntu can read and write to NTFS
<apocalypt> Kamokow: ntfs is possible
<always_smile> yes sure apocalypt,i tried movie player but it gives the error message: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<Slart> OttifantSir: even with noscript and adblock?
<Kamokow> I know, I was just seeing if there were an better options. Thanks :)
<OttifantSir> Slart: I want to use those sites, but not have to close the popup-windows all the time.
<OttifantSir> Slart: yes
<VladNistor> thanks Slart, I was thinking of chroot but have no experience with it. Google should provide the answer to this one :P
<jdoelger> is there a way to do an expert install without a network?
<boscop> how can I get the higher screen resolution back? the highest option with xrandr is 1280x800. my graphics card is "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"
<Slart> OttifantSir: hmm.. do you have an url I can try it on? pm is fine
<Billiard> lightbricko: is the file the same name?
<lightbricko> Yes (There are folders and files). And it's the same torrent file too.
<Nachturnal> So, anyone have Compiz and Xinerama playing nice together? I'd like to accomplish that with a triple monitor (2 nVidia video cards) setup.
<apocalypt> always_smile: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 and try the part of your version
<Billiard> lightbricko: well it does work, sorry but you are choosing the wrong folder or something
<lightbricko> Billiard: ok, I'll try some more. Thanks for helping.
<ActionParsnip> boscop: you can use xorg.conf to set modes in the screen section
<Billiard> lightbricko: np
<jdoelger> anyone? the alternative installer won't detect my network card, but i want to use encryption.  can i do an expert install without a network connection?
<Hadi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<always_smile> ok apocalyptill have a look and let u know,thank you for being helpful
<Tina-> how bad is it to install yaunty packages on karmic? there is no eee-control  for karmic
<Hadi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<boscop> ActionParsnip: could it harm the display if there are wrong settings?
<Tina-> http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/  or shall i better use the git version of that site?
<m_tadeu> hi..I'm having a small problem with mencoder...it's getting my webcam image upside down....how can I solve this?
<Alan502> Is there something like windows' restore points on ubuntu?
<Schamane> boscop: yes
 * Tina- wants to overclock the eee
<apocalypt> Tina did u try to look for in ppa?
<meero> how to create basic chroot without deboostrap?
<boscop> Schamane: then how can I know what will be the right settings?
<Chetic> Can anybody help me to hear my line-in or mic directly?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> boscop: you just wont get an x server and you can boot to root recovery mode to modify settings
<boscop> (in healthy range)
<Schamane> boscop: but normally you monitor protect hisself
<snoopy1alpha> \whois snoopy1alpha
<snoopy1alpha> lol
<Alan502> i lost my audio on all apps but amarok and dragon player
<Slart> m_tadeu: I think that's a pretty common problems... apparently some webcams do that but they reverse it in software
<snoopy1alpha> sorry
<Micha__> Hello @ all! at first... sorry for my bad english! I have the problem that karmic runs very slow after the update. can anyone help me?
<xrandr> !ups
<aergasdf> how can i be banned in ubuntu???
<Leoneof`> ActionParsnip: hey, do u remember me about wlan0 and wlan1? ^_^
<m_tadeu> Slart: can I reverse it with mencoder?
<xrandr> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> aergasdf: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: not really, sorry
<aergasdf> i got my internet a few days ago
<Tina-> i have ppa in my sources lists, but eee-scripts cant be installed and eee-aplet not works , some error about missing proc files
<xrandr> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Schamane> Micha__: had the same problem, on my side it was thunderbird 3 ;)
 * snoopy1alpha ist greeting everyone
<pepso> how to install ubuntu without burning the cd. I have an ISO image.
<Slart> aergasdf: but you're already in #ubuntu.. or this is from another internet connection?
<Slart> !usb | pepso
<ubottu> pepso: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> xrandr: you're using the bot a lot today, you may want to think about using the bot in a pm
<aergasdf> Slart.... #ubuntu-de
<Leoneof`> ActionParsnip: ok, it was about how to run two wireless via network-manager, because wicd can handle only one wlan
<boscop> ActionParsnip: there isn't a resolution setting currently as it seems. what should I add in xorg.conf?
<Tina-> pepso: make a bootable usb with the iso , like with unetbootin, if you wnat to do it on windows
<aergasdf> can someone ask?
<Slart> aergasdf: ahh.. well.. start off by going to #ubuntu-ops and ask them
<LjL> Slart: actually, #ubuntu-ops has nothing to do with #ubuntu-de - he might find someone in #ubuntu-irc though
<r0k3tm3n> pepso:  pendrivelinux.com has a lot of good articles on linux
<pepso> Tina-: currently I'm running widows xp. is there any method to mount and then install
<cankoy> Anyone know the command line equivalent of Safely Remove Drive?
<Micha__> thank you schamane! its possible, i have thunderbird installed too! i will try to fix it!
<Slart> LjL: oh.. didn't know that.. thanks
<pepso> r0k3tm3n: thanks But i don;t have pendrive too
<r0k3tm3n> pepso:  dual boot or fresh install?
<pepso> r0k3tm3n: dual boot
<r0k3tm3n> cankoy: umount
<ActionParsnip> boscop: Check the screen section here: http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf
<Gwince> cankoy: umount
<Slart> aergasdf: did you see that? try #ubuntu-irc instead
<cankoy> r0k3tm3n: no
<Gwince> r0k3tm3n: you beat me to it. :)
<ActionParsnip> boscop: just use the Dept 24 bit
<Tina-> pepso: the liks the other one posted has a windows howto , or use unetbootin (it is a free app )
<cankoy> Gwince: no
<Tina-> *links
<aergasdf> i do
<aergasdf> noone there
<r0k3tm3n> pepso: umm, boot the computer from the cd?  just maybe?
<lightbricko> Billiard: You were right, I was selecting wrong folder. I had two folders with the same name different places in my system. Thanks again!
<pepso> Tina-: thanx
<densone> anyone here that can help me with Compiz Nvidia on karmic?
<ruffus910> does anyone know of a good program to set up a media server for my ps3?
<snoopy1alpha> so maybe someone can help me. I have a problem since my last kernel update in karmic to version 2.6.31-16-generic. When booting I get the message "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" but when I click on okay three times, it is booting normally. I can exclude the fglrx driver, because with the free radeon driver the same thing happens. How can I avoid this message?
<r0k3tm3n> pepso: then resize ur windows partition and install ubuntu on the new partiton
<aergasdf> when i play a computer game the sound just fuck up in the half of the game
<pepso> r0k3tm3n: I don't have cd rom too
<aergasdf> what could be possible the reason?
<Gwince> cankoy: What do you mean "No" ? Do you mean that it doesn't work? Or do you mean that you're not trying to unmount a usb drive?
<Schamane> micha_ thats not a prob, thunderbord 3 needs his time
<Schamane> hm, gone
<ronin_> goodnight guys
<cankoy> Gwince: Nautilus has both Umount and Safely Remove, they're separate things.
<r0k3tm3n> cankoy: from the terminal or gui>
<ActionParsnip> ruffus910: if its just saring files then use samba
<Gwince> cankoy: Aha, I see.
<Leoneof`> ActionParsnip: now when i try to turn OFF wlan0, the wlan1 will be OFF too :/
<apocalypt> Tina-:  try this http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=43975&p=28 or that http://danamlund.dk/eee-control/eee-control.html
<ActionParsnip> ruffus910: if you want to remotely control what the system plays then vlc has a good web interface
<Tina-> ty :)
<cankoy> Gwince: I wonder what Safely Remove does that Umount does not.
<aergasdf> when i play a computer game the sound just fuck up in the half of the game
<mindnull> how do I log in automatically in a command line installation?
<jussi01> !language | aergasdf
<ubottu> aergasdf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * pepso going to install ubuntu. :)
<ruffus910> Will it be recognized by the PS3? I would like  to have something like TVersity when I had windows long ago
<resno> what bot software do yall use here?
<aergasdf> when i play a computer game the sound just stops in the half of the game
<ruffus910> to set up a server to stream to ps3
<Gwince> cankoy: If anything, I'd guess it's more suited to USB devices, but I can't be sure.
<Schamane> mindnull: never heard about something like that
<always_smile> apocalypt: I've got ubuntu 9.10 ,but could u please tell me which versoin,i.e. what is it called?
<rubbs> aergasdf: what game are you playing
<ActionParsnip> ruffus910: if the client can access samba (pretty standard) then yes
<FCalderon> always_smile, Karmic Koala
<aergasdf> Heroes of Newerth but i thik it happens at every game rubbs
<ruffus910> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I will give it a try
<rubbs> aergasdf: what version of Ubuntu are running?
<always_smile> thank you FCalderon
<aergasdf> the sound of the game/s suddenly stops but the sound of the other programms work still fine
<aergasdf> rubbs 9.10
<aergasdf> the sound of the game/s suddenly stops but the sound of the other programms work still fine rubbs
<FCalderon> aergasdf, are you using ALSA? or whcich sound manager are you using?
<aergasdf> i think
<boscop> ActionParsnip: so I could safely choose a higher resolution than the highest in xrandr (1280x800)? which one is the next higher resolution?
<rubbs> aergasdf: I'm guessing it has something to do with pulse audio
<aergasdf> i think the bug occures since update
<aergasdf> rubbs.... pulse audio???
 * rubbs digs up command on how to run command without pulse audio
<FCalderon> aergasdf, maybe another app is taking over control of your sound device (maybe flash player, an instant messenger , etc.), have you tried closing all other apps and just playing the game?
<aergasdf> fcalderon dont think so.... usually there is no other application
<FCalderon> aergasdf, I have seen that some apps try to "kidnap" the audio device temporarily and some other apps can't regain control after the other app is done.
<rubbs> !pulseaudio | aergasdf
<ubottu> aergasdf: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ruffus910> Does anyone know what the minimum recommended amount of ram will be in 10.04?
<ianyikos> My computer became frozen when I rebooted it, and the screen had text on it as if it was using the command line.
<FCalderon> aergasdf, and are those linux native games or windows games using some cross-platform interpreter (wine, crossover, etc.)
<ActionParsnip> boscop: provided your monitor AND video card both support it, absolutely
<FCalderon> ruffus910, I would say 512 Mb minimum, 1 Gb recommended minimum
<boscop> ActionParsnip: how can I know that? (I don'T want to break anything)
<rubbs> aergasdf: pasuspender <name of game> in the command line. if this works, then you may need to find out more information as to why your game(s) don't work with pulseAudio
<Primo-pinguino> how can I reset the network settings on my koala?
<Gwince> cankoy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451344
<ruffus910> Thank you, FCalderon
<aergasdf> rubbs is there anything changed on 9.10
<Gwince> cankoy: Reply #8 might be it.
<laeg> how do i set alsa as my default mixer so i don't have to manually tell every app? no option in prefs >> sound for it
<Serpico> hi
<rubbs> aergasdf: I'm not sure, did you upgrade from 9.04?
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, Just right click on the network manager applet and remove everythng in there, you should be left with a dhcp default config
<ActionParsnip> boscop: I gave you a sample xorg.conf to copy lines from, if it doesnt work, just rename the file in root recovery mode and you can try again
<aergasdf> rubbs yea
<laeg> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<laeg> that's incorrect, there's no option for that
<Alan502> !pcm
<Primo-pinguino> fCALDERON CAN i EXPLAIN MY PROBLEM?
<rubbs> aergasdf: I'm not sure, because Pulse Audio was default for both. What type of sound card do you have?
<Alan502> Whats PCM?
<LjL> Pulse Code Modulation, i suppose
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, sure
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, but avoid using caps
<maco> Alan502: a silly name for one of the main mixer elements in volume control
<paschu> Whats the name of the default torrent client in ubuntu?
<boscop> paschu: transmission
<FCalderon> paschu, transmission BT
<maco> Alan502: its one of the ones that kinda has to be up...like master or front
<Alan502> maco, but what exactly is it? cause i just noticed it is on the bottom and that might be causing my audio problems
<Alan502> maco, ah ok let me check
<Primo-pinguino> Sorry I had push the wrong button ... :D so I connect  my karmik with an USB stick...everything works fine till the other day... infact I can connect but can't navigate...
<laeg> how do i set alsa as my default mixer so i don't have to manually tell every app for ubuntu 9.10? no option in prefs >> sound for it (even on the drop down menu)
<Arsanerit> Hi. SSH X11 forwarding has stopped working, and I am not sure what I have changed. Running "ssh -X localhost evince /home/gerrit/documenten/CV.pdf" gives "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key" and then "cannot open display". I tried "xhost +" but this gives '''No protocol specified // xhost:  unable to open display ":0"'''. Any ideas?
<ianyikos> My computer froze when I rebooted it after installing a wireless driver.  It works fine, but could it have damaged the operating system if I forced it to turn off since it was frozen?
<Migi32> ubuntu is cool :)
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, ok, so let's simplify things... you are connecting via Wi-fi using a USB dongle/device
<aergasdf> rubbs nvidia
<VCoolio> laeg: try gstreamer-properties or follow some howto on going to alsa like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313253
<ianyikos> It's an integrated wireless card.
<Primo-pinguino> in the registry there is an error... can not receive remote ip address defaulting 10.64.64.64 or something like this
<ZykoticK9> Arsanerit, FYI someone last night was having problem with evince and X forwarding as well - not sure they found a solution...  good luck
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, now you say that you can connect but you can't "navigate" (I think you mean surf, browse, etc.)
<chasara> I want to know about the power of ubuntu vs a mac pc.
<Primo-pinguino> it's an UMTS key... yes I mean surf
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, is spanish your native language?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: convert the pdf to ps, then open it ;)
<Primo-pinguino> Italian D
<Arsanerit> ZykoticK9: It's not evince-related, that just happens to be the program by which I found it. "display" and other programs give the same error.
<Gwince> ianyikos: Maybe. If the system boots up otherwise fine, and you've got nothing major in /var/log/messages, it should be fine
<rubbs> aergasdf: could you give me the output of lspci. Use pastebin.
<aergasdf> <FCalderon no... the sound dosent work at all
<rubbs> !pastebin | aergasdf
<ubottu> aergasdf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ZykoticK9> Arsanerit, did you also notice ActionParsnip's suggestion?
<ServerBot100> how do you send files?
<ActionParsnip> Arsanerit: theres an app to convert pdf to postscript which any OS can view, you can then open that
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, ok, now... try to force a dhclient on your wireless device... you can do so by opening a terminal and entering sudo dhclient [wireless device]
<ServerBot100> How do you send files?
<aergasdf> rubbs currently working on it
<aergasdf> 2 lines ok here?
<ServerBot100> Some one tell me
<rubbs> aergasdf: sure
<aergasdf> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<aergasdf> 05:06.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<ipatrol> When Ubuntu opens a file with a program, what does it actually do from a commend line perspecive?
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: send files to whom?
<ServerBot100> Call me CB
<Primo-pinguino> sorry to say but I use the internet key now on another PC... I mean... if I want to be helped I need to stay connect and use the key
<aergasdf> response for grep -i audio
<GJLenon> I'm so frustrated at the moment I want to scream.  Can anyone help me with getting vcrun2005 to work with Winetricks?
<ServerBot100> errmm myself from a differnt computer
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: gnome-open file
<GodfatherofEir1> Could somebody help me updating my grub?
<Arsanerit> ActionParsnip: Your notice is unrelated to my problem. My problem is that X11 forwarding doesn't work, regardless of the application I'm trying to run.
<Seito> hi everyone! does anybody know how to make apple wireless keyboard work properly with functional keys in Jaunty?
<ServerBot100> HUh?
<rubbs> aergasdf: k, checking something
<apocalypt> ServerBot100: which OS?
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: you can use scp if the destination is running an ssh server
<ServerBot100> None?
<ServerBot100> I don't know what you're on about
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: What args does gnome-open pass to the program?
<ServerBot100> In a easy way
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: or if the destination is sharing folders you can write to those using samba
<Primo-pinguino> I just want to reset all the things... maybe sometimes in the configuration files had change
<Billiard> ipatrol: depends on the program
<ServerBot100> samba?
<ServerBot100> ????
<ServerBot100> ?
<ServerBot100> ?
<ServerBot100> ?
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: whatever you specify, gnome-open is the equivelant of double clicking a document
<ServerBot100> ?
<Billiard> ipatrol: usually its probably just   program file
<ServerBot100> ?
<ServerBot100> ?
<ServerBot100> ?
<ServerBot100> ?/
<Pici> ServerBot100: stop
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: quit scrolling
<ServerBot100> Sonmeone tell me
<ipatrol> Billiard: How does a program customize what args to send it?
<Gwince> ServerBot100: You have a few ways to send file. SCP (Secure copy over ssh), FTP, Samba, or via a plethora of messengers.
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, then remove the configuration for that device in your network applet and let ubuntu create a new one for you
<ServerBot100> scrolling?
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: is the destination a windows system
<FCalderon> ServerBot100, stop your question marks
<ServerBot100> no
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: scrolling == pressing enter lots
<ServerBot100> ok
<Chetic> How do I get rid of thisrectangular single-colored window that's in my lower-left corner? xkill won't kill it
<JoeSomebody> is there a way to give nautilus a dark background?
<ianyikos> I found this in one of the logs:  Dec  9 14:14:12 Ian-laptop kernel: [   21.862820] i2c-adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.
<Primo-pinguino> I have done it yesterday... I connect and everything work... than after a reboot I was on the same problem...
<ServerBot100> I thought that was flooding
<Seveas> JoeSomebody, change your gnome theme :)
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: same difference, it SCROLLS the text and is NOT tollerated
<GodfatherofEir1> I've chrooted into the drive, and I ran sudo update grub and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/338271/
<ServerBot100> Ok
<Gwince> ServerBot100: Flooding, scrolling.. same thing.
<ServerBot100> can you tell me
<GJLenon> I'm so frustrated at the moment I want to scream.  Can anyone help me with getting vcrun2005 to work with Winetricks?
<ServerBot100> Please
<Gwince> ServerBot100: You have a few ways to send file. SCP (Secure copy over ssh), FTP, Samba, or via a plethora of messengers.
<aergasdf> does someone know a way to dowgade ubuntu?
<ikonia> GJLenon: I have no idea what winetricks is, can you expand on your problem please
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: you need to share a folder on the destination or install openssh-server and use scp, you can use winscp for windows clients
<ikonia> aergasdf: you can't
<LjL> !downgrade | aergasdf
<ubottu> aergasdf: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Billiard> aergasdf: its not supported
<ServerBot100> How do you do Samba?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | ServerBot100
<ubottu> ServerBot100: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<GodfatherofEir1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<aergasdf> ikonis currenty its broken
<rubbs> aergasdf: I'm coming up with nothing. Maybe file a bug with the pulseaudio. They can get more info from you and help you out
<GodfatherofEir1> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> aergasdf: define broken
<Arsanerit> So, X11 forwarding is failing with the message "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key" I have now added a pastebin of ssh -vv at http://pastebin.ca/1708723 but it seems nobody knows directly
<Billiard> ipatrol: im not sure where the settings are stored sorry
<xrandr> !ssl
<Primo-pinguino> fCladeron any ideas?
<xrandr> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Primo-pinguino> FCalderon any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: you can share a folder with samba and then access it just like a shared folder in windows
<aergasdf> ikona sound dont work in a game
<ServerBot100> dop I download it?
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: if you have none of the above you cannot send a file
<ikonia> aergasdf: is the game being run through wine
<ServerBot100> Ok
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: its on the repos, read the factoid links
<ServerBot100> Come on!
<ServerBot100> repos?
<ActionParsnip> !repo | ServerBot100
<ubottu> ServerBot100: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<aergasdf> ikonia no... i think its a mod of savage
<ianyikos> so what is the difference between checkinstall and make install?
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, let me see if I get this straight. If you remove the configs, it works ok for the current session, if you reboot then it doesn't connect?
<ServerBot100> Where?
<aergasdf> heroes of newerth
<ikonia> aergasdf: whats the game actually called and where did you get it
<rubbs> aergasdf: try #ubuntu-bugs they might be able to help you out better
<Primo-pinguino> FCalderon.. yes
<ActionParsnip> ServerBot100: when you install / upgrade apps you use the repos
<ikonia> aergasdf: ah, don't know what one.
<ServerBot100> Bye
<GodfatherofEir1> Could somebody help me with GRUB2? I've chrooted into the drive, and I ran sudo update grub and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/338271/
<rubbs> ikonia: he said it was multple games
<surlo> Hello there. I experience an issue. When I am watching a video ( on youtube for example) I am unable to use the time bar of the vieo. I press on it on a random moment , but it does nothing. What is it?
<ServerBot100> Thanks a nyway
<ikonia> rubbs: thank you, I missed that
<rubbs> ikonia: np.
<bravo45> Hello
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: try binding your /dev to your chroot location /dev
<rubbs> ikonia: I thought it might be pulseaudio, but I'm not sure, he said it worked in 9.04 but that had PA too.
<Jezekus> Hello! Is there something like if up fo NetworkManager? I would like to send email when eth0 gets IP
<Primo-pinguino> Maybe is something on my iptables... or some wrong portforwarding... don't know...
<Chetic> How do I get rid of thisrectangular single-colored window that's in my lower-left corner? xkill won't kill it
<Seveas> Jezekus, look at /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown for inspiration
<pankaj> hello. whats the best application to extend desktop?
<Jezekus> Seveas: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: can you make a screenshot
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard: cannot run command bin/bash
<_raven_> hi - which video-edit-tool provides a multi camera mode?
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: what are you trying to do
<Chetic> ActionParsnip:  one sec
<snoopy1alpha> does anyone have experience in solving a problem concerning a boot message "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"?
<mastro> hi, i've a friend that installed a dual boot ubuntu karmic / windows xp. He is experiencing some issue, every time he boot windows at the next reboot grub does not load, it stay on "loading grub" forever, he has to boot from a live cd, chroot on the system and reinstall grub. Did anyone ever experience something like this and have an idea of what could going on here?
<aergasdf> noone there
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, why don't you try disabling any firewall/forwarding software?
<aergasdf> k how do i downgrade?
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, well Grub2 isnt booting, and I need that fixed ASAP, so at the moment I'm trying to update the GRUB file
<ActionParsnip> aergasdf: you reinstall the older release
<Primo-pinguino> I don't have one
<Chetic> ActionParsnip: http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8074/screenshotmjn.png
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: yes, what did you try when you got the /bin/bash error
<rubbs> aergasdf: really no easy way to do it. Mostly re-installing is the way to do it.
<Seveas> mastro, he could have a virus in windows that overwrites (parts of) the mbr
<surlo> I experience an issue. When I am watching a video ( on youtube for example) I am unable to use the time bar of the vieo. I press on it on a random moment , but it does nothing. What is it?
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, aren't you using iptables?
<aergasdf> sry but 9.10 totally sucks!
<mastro> Seveas, doubt it, he just installed windows/ubuntu from scratch
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, I went back to chrooting to /media/<uuid> (dont feel like typing it out)
<Primo-pinguino> I thought that iptables is something inside ubuntu...
<Primo-pinguino> I mean by default
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: do you mean the black square in the bottom right?
<Primo-pinguino> is not like this?
<FCalderon> aergasdf, just because you can't play the entire system sucks?
<Seveas> Primo-pinguino, iptables is the commandline frontend for the netfilter firewall. Both are in the default ubuntu install
<mmaksimov> aergasdf: works for me ;)
<JoeSomebody> Seveas, to what? so far none change nautilis
<apocalypt> GodfatherofEir1: multiboot system? what starts if u boot
<rubbs> aergasdf: I would try to submit a bug. The devs can get back to fairly quickly (within a few hours)
<Chetic> ActionParsnip:  no that's cause I'm on two monitors.. the blue-ish thing on the left screen in the lower left area
<rubbs> aergasdf: There are people on launchpad that are more skilled than I am.
<GodfatherofEir1> Apocalypt, its not a multiboot
<aergasdf> rubbs where?
<aergasdf> rubbs how?
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: just above the xchat button in the window list?
<Primo-pinguino> so how can i reset all the rules to the default one?
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: tell me the exact command you tried
<Chetic> ActionParsnip: yeah
<JoeSomebody> is there a way to give nautilus a dark background, besides themes?
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, hold on, I'll pastebin it
<cankoy> Gwince: fyi, I just found that Safely Remove puts the USB dev into suspend mode, which Umount does not.
<rubbs> aergasdf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: try ALT+F1 then ALT+F7
<_jer_> anybody happen to know why 'tapping' on my touchpad keeps magically re-enabling? I'm using Gsynaptics on 9.10 (Gnome)
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338277/
<guntbert> cankoy: and what difference does that make?
<cankoy> guntbert: I have no idea
<Primo-pinguino> FCalderon how I can reset to the default state alle the netfilter rules?
<guntbert> cankoy: ok, thx for the other report though
<Primo-pinguino> Seveas FCalderon how I can reset to the default state alle the netfilter rules?
<Chetic> ActionParsnip: it doesn't get focused
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: i dont understand why you are trying to chroot to /dev
<FCalderon> Primo-pinguino, you got me there, as we have a firewall here at the company network so I don't use any built in firewall
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: thats fine i was after the x server being redrawn
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: try: ps -ef | less    and see whats running
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, you said to do that, and /dev/sda doesnt work
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: no i said to bind /dev to your /media/asdfasdf/dev
<ipatrol> mount is saying that mount.vboxsf doesn't exist when I see it on the screen
<ipatrol> it's a symlink
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, ah
<cankoy> guntbert: the content of /sys/bus/usb/devices/X-X/power/level changes from 'on' to 'suspend'
<mastro> Seveas, he said he did not connect to the internet until he installed the SP3 service pack and an antivirus... so i don't think he got a virus on XP... do you know any other reason that could lead at this behaviour? i made him install ubuntu on 2 partition: a /boot partition (ext2) and a root partition (ext4) + swap. may it be something related to grub2 + ext2?
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, exactly how would I do that?
<aergasdf> rubbs how i do that?
<Seveas> Primo-pinguino, flush all chains with iptables -F <chainname> and remove all non-default chains with iptables -X
<Rascal911> http://pastebin.com/m2f7d597e
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: i think its    mount --bind /dev   /media/asdf/dev
<guntbert> cankoy: thx, one of these days I'll have to explore the unknown depths of sysfs :-)
<Seveas> Primo-pinguino, then set the policy of all chains to accept using iptables -P accept chainname
<Chetic> ActionParsnip: I see something I wanna kill.. how?
<surlo> Why am I unable to click on the ''time'' bars on videos on youtube?
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: kill pid   (pid is the leftmost value)
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, mount point does not exist
<Chetic> ActionParsnip: That did it! thanks a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: if you then rerun the command and make sure it dies, if the process is not owned by your user you will need sudo
<apocalypt> Tina-: did u find any help there?
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: np glad you got the old
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: gold*
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, scratch that
<GodfatherofEir1> Didnt copy the last ~3 digits of the UUID
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: if it happens again for the same process, log a bug
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, now what?
<ipatrol> why is mount complaining that a file doesn't exist when I see it right in front of me??
<Tina-> apocalypt: still fighting it the applet compailns deamon not running even after a reboot :|
<always_smile> after entering the command: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update ,I got this message:
<always_smile>  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs,what can I do now?
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: chrrot and grub-update
<FloodBot1> always_smile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apocalypt> Tina-: ok :)
<rubbs> aergasdf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pulseaudio and then click on report a bug
<Primo-pinguino> Seveas I wrote sudo iptables -F and nothing happen
<guntbert> ipatrol: can you !paste your command and the error?
<Gwince> cankoy: Aha, thanks for letting me know. :)
<ipatrol> guntbert: sure
<aergasdf> rubbs.. have a idea.... i start the game on command line... if somethink crashes i get the message
<Tina-> apocalypt:  * Starting Eee PC hardware control eee-control-daemon   You are not using a supported Eee PC model. Continuing anyway with autodetection.
<aergasdf> rubbs when are you here next time?
<Primo-pinguino> I had list all the rules with iptables -L but I haven't got any rules
<GodfatherofEir1> billiard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338295/
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: looks like you need to bind proc too
<aergasdf> rubbs are you still here in 2 houres?
<ipatrol> guntbert: mount -t vboxsf /mnt share
<apocalypt> Tina-: wtf ...shit
<aergasdf> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<aergasdf> what does this mean?
<rubbs> aergasdf: probably not, but others could help. just tell them tha tyou have a problem when runing a game and give them a pastebin link
<always_smile> list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update ,I got this message:  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs,what can I do now?
<guntbert> ipatrol: and the error?
<Galvatron> Hi
<rubbs> aergasdf: i"m actually not sure.
<ipatrol> guntbert: nevermind
<rubbs> aergasdf: warnings are not always the critical part. look for *Error* or *failure*
<ipatrol> I mixed up the name and the path
<Galvatron> How can I make my Kubuntu 9.04 close immediately after pressing power button, without that dialog?
<aergasdf> rubbs... i am playing a game now and paste the message afterwards
<guntbert> ipatrol: :)
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard, alright
<aergasdf> rubbs got already one warning warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<aergasdf> rubbs ill do
<System-7> Hey guy, I was on here before complaining about mouse lag in Karmic appearing every now and then
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard: still cant find partition list
<rubbs> aergasdf: k. I'm not sure I can help much more, but if you still have problems, your commandline warnings should be able to help someone.
<System-7> and I think I may have have the source of the problem, or at least the basic idea of whats causing it
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: show me the output
<Gabs> Wanted to thank folks in here again for the help - finally got ubuntu installed on the new SSD I put in my netbook
<System-7> I THINK it may be the USB ports
<always_smile> list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update ,I got this message:  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs,what can I do now?
<apocalypt> always_smile: do u have a cd-rom with packages u want to install?
<GodfatherofEir1> Same as last time but the /proc error
<guntbert> System-7: this is not the proper place for complaints - we are here to help :-)
<anythingj> Can any of you guys suggest a download manager so I can queue up downloads and stuff?
<BluesKaj> GodfatherofEir1, sudo fdisk -l   ?
<System-7> guntbert how can one help if one does not know the problem?
<always_smile> no apocalypto only have got the ubuntu cd rom?
<GodfatherofEir1> BluesKaj it recognizes 2 partitions
<deserteagle> hello
<deserteagle> could someone explain to me why every time i boot, ubuntu starts muted?
<guntbert> System-7: sorry, I only responded to your first sentence - please don't take the in earnest :-)
<System-7> At any rate, I'm not sure how to test this further.... plugging the mouse into the second port fixes it, though
<BluesKaj> GodfatherofEir1, how many are there?
<GodfatherofEir1> BluesKaj, 2
<rashed2020> Is there anything I can do if a terminal freezes? (Using putty)
<apocalypt> always_smile: all packages u need u will find in repository. repositories are the sites wrote down in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rashed2020> I was in IRSSI and hit CTRL-C a few time and it just wanted to die.
<ikonia> rashed2020: close the terminal
<apocalypt> always_smile: there is nothing on Ubuntu disk what u can't find in repository i guess
<iceroot> rashed2020: /quit instead of ctrl+c
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: you try something like, grub-install /dev/sda
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard would that work with grub2?
<Billiard> GodfatherofEir1: it should
<deserteagle> why does ubuntu start muted? please help, thanks
<rashed2020> I didn't want to Ctrl-C. I was in screen and wanted Ctrl-A but hit Ctrl-C. So there's no quick fix like Ctrl-L when I want to redraw or something?
<always_smile> well apocalypt I'm trying the command : sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update from the page u gave me,but it's taking ages
<Flannel> rashed2020: ctrl-C in screen doesn't break though
<Wilthril> hi all
<Wilthril> i know you won't like my question, but is there any IDE to program in C# (and runnable with mono) on ubuntu?
<guntbert> Wilthril: monodevelop
<Flannel> rashed2020: Oh, irssi.  You sure you didn't accidentally hit ctrl-s?  ctrl-q fixes it (try it anyway)
<ruffus910> anyone know a good C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<rubbs> Wilthril: monodevelop
<rubbs> guntbert: you beat me ;)
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard BluesKaj, well, I might have a problem
<Slart> ruffus910: the gnu compiler tools isn't good enough?
<Wilthril> guntbert and rubbs: thanks a lot
<ruffus910> slart: where are those?
<Wilthril> that's exactly it :)
<Slart> !compile | ruffus910
<ubottu> ruffus910: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<guntbert> rubbs: :-)
<Slart> !gcc
<rashed2020> Flannel: I don't know, that was last night. Just wanted an answer so I know what to do next time. Not gonna try that now :P
<Gabs> Here's a silly question - is this Ubuntu or Dell doing this - as soon as my netbook battery is 100% charged it disconnects from AC power ... ?
<guntbert> Wilthril: you're welcome :-)
<ikonia> Gabs: I've seen that before - it's a hardware problem normally
<deserteagle> why does ubuntu start muted? please help, thanks
<always_smile> now apocalypt i have the message: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.,=
<ruffus910> ubotto: I would like something to write C++ in
<System-7> Yes, Dell is using a terminal somewhere in their labs to disconnect your AC plug!
<ruffus910> im trying to learn c++
<ikonia> rashed2020: there are many ide's but you can also write it in a text pad
<Flannel> rashed2020: Well, ctrl-s turns off updating, basically (in screen) (it's xoff), and then ctrl-q turns it back on (xon).
<Gabs> ikonia - ok thanks .. I'll contact Dell then
<Wilthril> and available directly in the repository... neat :)
<Slart> ruffus910: http://gcc.gnu.org/  I think those are used to build most of the base stuff in ubuntu
<deserteagle> ruffus910, google + gedit
<squircle> !ide | ruffus910
<GodfatherofEir1> Billiard BluesKaj back in a sec
<ubottu> ruffus910: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<ikonia> System-7: don't be smart - its a help request
<xrandr> !ubottu | Ubottu
<ubottu> xrandr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<System-7> :)
<ikonia> System-7: I'm not laughing - it's a genuine question
<squircle> ruffus910: you're looking for something called an IDE (Integrated Development Environment) see ubottu's above message for a small list
<leoburd> join #asterisk
<System-7> *sigh* humorous lot, you are
<Gabs> well that was kinda funny ;)
<squircle> i kinda chuckled...
<kahen> how do you get automount to mount external drives with different mount options. i have a USB drive formatted with NTFS that i'd like to mount with the noexec option
<reign2> hi I think I accidentally unhid the /root folder on my current user. any way I can hide it again and set the proper permissions so only the root user can see it?
<Arsanerit> Ok, since nobody can solve my problem, I'll change my question. Can anyone recommend a suitable forum to ask my question? (X11 forwarding suddenly stopped working with error message "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key", pastebin @ http://pastebin.ca/1708723 ). I'm not sure if usenet is still the best place to post this question.
<squircle> reign2: by default, everybody can "see" it.
<Billiard> kahen: you can make an fstab entry that corrosponds with the UUID
<deserteagle> Arsanerit, sounds like it could be fixed by just deleting the passkey files
<reign2> oh really? I never remember seeing it there before
<kahen> reign2: linux doesn't have a concept of hidden files as such. there are "dot files" (those files you see in your home folder when you do ls -a $HOME/)
<xrandr> !encryption
<slide> I can't connect to update servers, is this everyone or just me?
<alexey_> hi all can I ask  - I can't change my ip addres to static I do like in doc but it's not working?????
<squircle> Arsanerit: this should help: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2000-May/014904.html
<ZykoticK9> Nvidia Twinview - Compiz Cube - I want one big cube instead of two cubes - this was an option in Nvidia-Settings but after I just did updates and rebooted I'm unable to find it?  Anyone know where it is suppose to be in nvidia-settings?
<ShadeS> the video safe mode3 isn't being safe on the video
<ashleigh> hi there, i just installed ubutnu 9.10 and i can't find the proper resolution in the list of resolutions under display.  i tried to add 1280x1024, but i can't figure out how.  anyone know?
<ShadeS> *mode
<reign2> alright well I think I may have changed the permissions accidentally, can someone tell me what the permission tab should say for the root folder when viewing the folder as root?
<arghh2d2> your explaining something to a newb you dont need to do it with $VARIABLES
<rubbs> !truecrypt | xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<scuzzy000000> How do I disable GRUB graphical mode?
<Billiard> ashleigh: which video card?
<Gabs> Here's another question ... I just installed 9.10 last night but when I try to install any software using the Ubuntu Software Center  - nothing happens when I click "install"
<ashleigh> Billiard: its an old school ati
<alexey_> hi all can I ask  - I can't change my ip addres to static I do like in doc but it's not working?????
<istrategy> 9.10 is not very stable, my laptop's display stopped working.
<Billiard> gabs, does synaptic package manager work?
<scuzzy000000> Does it have to do with gfxmenu?
<ashleigh> Billiard: like 5 years old or something
<Billiard> ashleigh: sorry i dont do ati
<Gabs> Billiard - dunno. How do I check that?
<AF_> Hi, I would like to buy some Python/Django ebooks from Apress. Do you know a valid discount coupon?
<Billiard> Gabs: um, try using the package manager
<scuzzy000000> Do I remove gfxmenu?
<ashleigh> Billiard, dure
<Arsanerit> squircle: Hmm, almost 10 years old, but I'll give it a try, thanks.
<scuzzy000000> AF_: Um, wrong room?
<kahen> Billiard: hmm... is that going to be constant from mount to mount? there is a link to it in  /dev/disk/by-uuid but it's not 128 bit. just 64 (or 16 hex digits if you will)
<squircle> Arsanerit: i have no clue how to help; that was just top in google
<squircle> !ot | AF_
<ubottu> AF_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Arsanerit> squircle: I've been googling this problem for myself for a while already.
<Gabs> Billiard - ok and how do I do that? sorry but I'm not the most linux savvy yet
<Billiard> kahen: the uuid wont change unless you change it
<scuzzy000000> How do I disable GRUB graphical mode?
<scuzzy000000> Or in other words, how do I get it to look like this? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<squircle> !patience | scuzzy000000
<ubottu> scuzzy000000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Billiard> gabs, run synaptic package manager, its in the menus, system > package manager or something
<leaf-sheep> scuzzy000000: If you got GRUB2, hold SHIFT to obtain the same said photo.
<ashleigh> any ideas how to add 1280x1024 to my list of resolutions?
<Slart> scuzzy000000: hmm.. that's kind of what it looks like for me already.. you've installed something special?
<scuzzy000000> Slart: No
<Gabs> billiard - I'm running the Netbook Remix ... menu structure is different
<scuzzy000000> Slart: I'm just wondering how to get GRUB to go in non-graphical mode, like in that screenshot
<Arsanerit> squircle: Unfortunately, it doesn't solve my problem. In fact, "xhost +" doesn't even work (No protocol specified // xhost:  unable to open display ":0")
<linuxguy2009> I have a Dell Inspiron Mini 10v and I know that Dell has a customized Ubuntu 8.04 image somwhere online, but the link is broken or the image is gone. Does it happen to be on Ubuntu's site anywhere by chance?
<Billiard> Gabs: try running   "synaptic"
<Slart> scuzzy000000: hmm.. no idea then..  there might be some grub2 configuration thing you can change though..
<squircle> Arsanerit: to be honest, i'm probably the least knowledgeable person in this channel about that; sorry :(
<nono0> can somebody help me with wifi
<scuzzy000000> Slart: do I remove the line gfxmenu (hd1,1)/boot/message ?
<squircle> !ask | nono0
<ubottu> nono0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rubbs> Gabs: synaptic is under Adminitration i believe
<Alan502> !ask | nono0
<Slart> scuzzy000000: what is that? from what file?
<scuzzy000000> Slart: menu.lst
<rubbs> Gabs: or system. I can't remember which, I don't have my netbook withme
<nono0> ok I got dell e4300 wifi was working until a kernel update
<scuzzy000000> Slart: And don't give me crap about running "legacy"
<nono0> now I seem not able to start wifi
<nono0> I'm now runing the laptop via a old kernel
<squircle> !enter | nono0
<ubottu> nono0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nono0> using ubuntu 09.10
<scuzzy000000> (I love how the officially supported version of GRUB is still in beta)
<linuxguy2009> scuzzy000000:  Thats just like the lame pulseaudio integration.
<deserteagle> why does ubuntu start muted? please help, thanks
<Gabs> Ok I found it and got it installing what I want
<Slart> scuzzy000000: ehmm.. I wasn't going to "give you crap".. I was just wondering where you found that line
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I added "0.0.0.0 slashdot.org" to my /etc/hosts and did "ip route add prohibit 0.0.0.0", yet when I tcptraceroute slashdot.org, tcptraceroute wants to get to 127.0.0.1.  What gives?  Also, chromium shows 127.0.0.1/index.html  when I ask it to go to slashdot.  What gives?
<scuzzy000000> linuxgu2009: You've lost me.
<scuzzy000000> Slart: Fine with me :)
<rubbs> Gabs: good to hear
<Gabs> but I would prefer the other application for installation - its more user friendly. anyone else have a problem with the software center not working?
<linuxguy2009> scuzzy000000: You dont know what pulseaudio is?
<squircle> jonaskoelker: 0.0.0.0 = 127.0.0.1 is what it looks like
<delltaco> anyone know how I set the caller ID on a call as it comes out of a FIFO?
<akahige|away> is ALT+click supported in rdesktop ?? (seems like it used to be, but it sure doesn't work now)
<squircle> jonaskoelker: (just pointing out the obvious)
<scuzzy000000> linuxguy2009: I do, I just wondering what you're comparing it to
<scuzzy000000> Ooh
<scuzzy000000> nvm
<jonaskoelker> squircle: okay, so how do I make chromium give back an error message when I try to go to slashdot?
<jonaskoelker> squircle: without removing my httpd
<delltaco> never mind :)
<squircle> jonaskoelker: are you using Apache?
<nono0> I'm using ubuntu 9.10. using dell e4300 Wifi was working however after a kernel update it doesn't anymore. I'm using wifi now with the older kernel. But this makes my laptop very buggy... Can anybody help
<jonaskoelker> squircle: no, lighttpd
<linuxguy2009> scuzzy000000: You said that the grub loader is in beta, and I said that its just like the way they integrated pulseaudio, pulseaudio being buggy as smell.
<scuzzy000000> linuxguy2009: Yeah I picked up on that. I stopped following PA a while back. Since it's such a bag of (expletive).
<linuxguy2009> scuzzy000000: Yep
<squircle> jonaskoelker: i dunno if lighttpd supports vhosts, but you could make a vhost for slashdot.org and make the error page the index page; but I dunno, I run apache.
<nono0> anybody?
<squircle> !patience | nono0
<ubottu> nono0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jonaskoelker> squircle: well, I don't want to make port-80-specific hacks
<linuxguy2009> nono0: New kernel no good for you?
<jonaskoelker> squircle: I just want packets for slashdot to die in a fire, giving an error indication back to the app
<squircle> jonaskoelker: well, for me, it wouldn't be a hack; i'm already running 8 vhosts off my single apache install, but i'm clueless about lighttpd. what you could do is point slashdot.org to some non-routable IP address instead (255.255.255.255 for example)
<nono0> linuxguy2009, well all works perfect with the new kernel except wifi. Besides the wifi worked before with other kernels only since latest update all of the 31 version kernels won't work... but the ?28? I think work
<nono0> linuxguy2009 this is a dell e4300 all drivers should work out of the box
<_ope_> can anyone tell me why i get this error when X windows starts open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<linuxguy2009> nono0: When grub comes up push whatever button gets you the grub menu like F5, F8, Esc whatever it is I dont remember offhand. There will be a choice of kernels. The newest one and the last one that worked. Pick the last one that worked the system will boot up, remove the new kernel.
<boza> guys does anyone knows where can i find a free tutorial video's for ubuntu ?
<Gabs> nono0: just because it should does not mean it will
<Gabs> I've learned that from experience
<nono0> linuxguy2009 the kernels that worked before don't work any more
<nono0> except this one "how can I see what kernel I am now on"?
<ashleigh> anyone know how to add a resolution to the list of possible resolutions?  i want to add 1280x1024 but it
<ashleigh> its not in telist.
<linuxguy2009> nono0: If you need a specific version of kernel you can check packages.ubuntu.com and download the specific one you need and install with gdebi or dpkg or whatever floats your boat. Just be sure to remove any newer ones to boot from that specific kernel automatically at boot.
<System-7> ashleigh edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ashleigh> thanks, i don't have that file though
<linuxguy2009> nono0: So basically your install is all fudged up?
<ashleigh> should i make it?
<E1leen> ashleigh: /etc/X11/xorg.conf add this to the modeline "1280x1024"
<squircle> !tutorial | boza
<ubottu> boza: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ashleigh> i think 9.10 doesn
<ashleigh> 't have xorg.conf anymore?
<Rewt`> hmm.. my system is now saying it's "read-only"
<System-7> it may not be included by default. I don't think mine was either, but I use Nvidia's tool for display purposes...
<ashleigh> i'll just create the file?
<snow_ru> hi , how to identify th e disk data transfer rate  & disk seek time & disk rotational latency in ubuntu ?
<nono0> linuxguy2009 how do I remove the new kernels
<ShadeS> i hear sound
<squircle> snow_ru: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdx
<nono0> and reinstall them?
<ShadeS> something played out of the speakers but there is no video
<System-7> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that should generate xorg.conf
<linuxguy2009> nono0: I already said. Scroll up and read.
<nono0> linuxguy2009 how do I remove the new kernels, and reinstall them wil that reconfigure my system
<blazon> how do i turn auto-updateing off from CLI
<Gabs> Well this figures - even though Dell shipped the Dell Mini 9 with Ubuntu, it doesn't support Ubuntu. They recommend updating my BIOS drivers but they only come in windows install flavors (exe). Ugh
<linuxguy2009> nono0: No if the new kernels dont work then they dont work.
<kahen> Billiard: hmm... i _think_ i found another way to do it -- editing /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi. xml files?! in _my_ /etc. *ewww*
<Billiard> Gabs: you can use windows live cds for dell bios upgrades
<blazon> how do i turn auto-updateing off from CLI
<_bios_> hello
<squircle> Gabs: unfortunately, dell compresses their drivers (regardless of what the driver is) with self-extracting exes. however, i've had success with extracting them under wine
<blazon> hi bios
<rubbs> Gabs: you can boot with freedos and run bios update
<squircle> !hello | _bios_
<ubottu> _bios_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<_bios_> blazon )
<Gabs> rubbs - what is freedos?
<snow_ru> squircle, it's disk read
<nono0> linuxguy2009 but it worked before...
<System-7> A free version of DOS
<rubbs> Gabs: search for freedos
<Billiard> Gabs: i dont think freedos will work, dells bios updates arent dos exes
<_bios_> I lake Linux)
<System-7> It's MS-DOS, rebuilt with all free open source software
<linuxguy2009> nono0: Then your system might need reinstalled fresh.
<rubbs> Gabs: its a open source dos clone
<squircle> snow_ru: then I don't know; maybe somebody does.
<deserteagle> why does ubuntu start muted? please help, thanks
<snow_ru> howabout seek time?
<nono0> linuxguy2009, just to get my wifi runing? this is not windows?
<rubbs> Gabs: it allows you to run dos programs (like bios updates) for free without needing actual dos
<Gabs> ah ok gotcha ... will freedos work from a USB drive?
<_bios_> I love Ubuntu)
<blazon> how do i turn auto-updating off from command line?
<System-7> oh you people with your BIOS
<blazon> dose anyone know?
<linuxguy2009> nono0: Most drivers are kernel integrated. Your right this isnt Windows.
<squircle> _bios_: so do we :)
<squircle> !patience | blazon
<ubottu> blazon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rubbs> Gabs: pretty sure, Haven't done it myself, but there should be a guide on how to do it.
<Gabs> ok cool, thanks
<rubbs> Gabs: if freedos doesn't System Rescue CD does, and they have Freedos on their distro
<DJones> deserteagle: Are you on karmic and does it mute every time you boot no matter what volume you had it set on when you shut down previously?
<linuxguy2009> nono0: Did you check the hardware drivers dialog window to see if the driver is enabled?
<Gabs> I have no CD-ROM
<Gabs> which is why I'd need to boot from USB to do it
<Billiard> Gabs: dell provides windows exe's for bios updates, i dont think they will work in freedos
<System-7> Mine starts muted a lot
<Gabs> Billiard - they won't?
<Gabs> Billiard - well how else would I do get the bios update installed?
<Billiard> http://linux.dell.com/projects.shtml#biosdisk
<rubbs> Gabs: sorry, I wasn't clear. Sys Resc CD has instructions on how to copy to a USB
<Billiard> Gabs ^
<_bios_> tell my you love Ubuntu?
<laeg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313253
<rubbs> Billiard: are you sure they aren't dos exe's? most bios update are
<Rewt`> anyone hazard a guess as to why my main drive gets turned into a "read only" file system?
<_bios_> Windows mas day!
<Sathish> Hi, I've installed ubuntu in a seperate partition
<squircle> Rewt`: is it mounted ro?
<linuxguy2009> Gabs: You need to copy a CD to a USB to boot from?
<squircle> !hi | Sathish
<ubottu> Sathish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sathish> but, when I restart in automatically goes inside XP
<System-7> my computer ain't got no BIOS :/
<laeg> VCoolio: thanks, gstreamer-properties already set to alsa, i'll try your link
<Billiard> rubbs: im not 100% positive
<squircle> System-7: is it a mac? :p
<rubbs> Gabs: ^^
<Gabs> linux - hopefully not
<System-7> you betch'a
<Gabs> Thanks for the link, I'm checking it out now
<Sathish> I think I want to change the MBR
<squircle> System-7: exactly why I love them :)
<Sathish> but I can't login to ubuntu, and I have alternate iso, not live cd
<Sathish> what to do?
<linuxguy2009> Sathish: Download live
<Sathish> whole CD again :|
<linuxguy2009> Sathish: Yes
<blazon> Sathish just use the recovery option
<www> Hi !
<Sathish> recovery option?
<Sathish> Yea, I saw a recovery option in alternate iso
<linuxguy2009> Sathish: Alternate CD has no use unless installed first. Live CD session can boot into a working system.
<System-7> Hey, is anyone running Hardy Heron?
<MatthiasM2> hi, since a few days I have network issues with 9.10 using the 1000 driver, and another system running 9.04 with the e1000e driver - the Ethernet (cable 100MBit) link is repeatedly going up/down
<squircle> !hi | www
<ubottu> www: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<linuxguy2009>  System-7: Whats your real question?
<Sathish> I have 9.04 live cd
<deserteagle> DJones, yup
<Sathish> is that okey make the changes in MBR
<System-7> Do you have the included wallpaper, which is the default Heron background sans the Heron?
<deserteagle> DJones, sorry for the late reply
<linuxguy2009> Sathish: You can boot from that and make changes to your system yes.
<Sathish> Okie thank you
<System-7> Does Ubuntu keep an archive of wallpapers somewhere?
<DJones> deserteagle: no probs, I had that problem but fixed it using answer 7 in this thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libao-pulse/+bug/455357
<Jezekus> I'm using a script on boot to send email with IP but it appears that NetworkManager gets IP later than crontab is lunched so I get empty email. I add sleep 600s but it didn't helped where can be problem?
<linuxguy2009> System-7: You dont have a 8.04 live CD?
<Sathish> what should I change in MBR?
<DJones> deserteagle: Everytime I booted sound would mute, but since editing that file its not muted at all
<System-7> I could download one, I was just seeing if anyone had it, as that would be far quicker
<System-7> :P
<linuxguy2009> System-7: http://circodigital.org.br/site/wp-content/uploads/ubuntuhhok5.png
<MatthiasM2> the ethernet link stabilizes after a few minutes, but it may start again after 30+ minutes
<deserteagle> DJones, thank you! :D
<linuxguy2009> System-7: Next time you might try looking.
<System-7> linuxguy: no no, the other, sans the Heron
<DJones> deserteagle: You're welcome
<System-7> I could easily find the Heron one
<linuxguy2009> System-7: Hardy Heron only had 1 wallpaper.
<anythingj> Can anyone suggest a download manager that would let me queue up files?
<System-7> No, it had a second, it was the same as that one, but the Heron was removed
<Billiard> anythingj: bash and wget
<squircle> anythingj: I love DownThemAll Firefox extension
<linuxguy2009> System-7: Oh well you should have said so. 1 sec.
<linuxguy2009> System-7: http://lh3.ggpht.com/sstojanoski/SC1xfvlLejI/AAAAAAAAFo0/oH13zHJiTAQ/heron-simple.jpg
<linuxguy2009> System-7: There you go.
<System-7> Yes, thank you :)
<System-7> I did say so, btw
<linuxguy2009> System-7: Still was on google.
<Billiard> System-7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti  maybe
<SETKEH> Is ubuntu not keeping download links for older ubuntu software ???
<JoeSomebody> God it is good to FINALLY have a system that works right, later microshaft, thank you so much ubuntu :)
<JoeSomebody> God it is good to FINALLY have a system that works right, later microshaft, thank you so much ubuntu :)
<anythingj> Billiard: squircle, wget doesn't let me change anything once I hit go... like the download speed, and downthemall works great until my browser crashes :-/  Do you guys know of any others?
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: What are you looking for?
<JoeSomebody> worth saying twice :)
<blazon> Ubuntu sucks, worst OS ever
<blazon> jk
<System-7> :O
<squircle> D:
<blazon> ;)
<Sathish> Hi, how to edit the MBR in xp with live cd? any specific guides available ?
<MatthiasM2> someone got an idea where to look / how to solve these network issues ?
<Billiard> Sathish: edit the mbr?
<rubbs> JoeSomebody: good to hear. Not trying to be mean, but if it's not a suport request you should head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<System-7> lol edit the mbr
<ikonia> Sathish: join ##windows for that discussion
<blazon> Sathish, are you using GRUB?
<Sathish> I've installed ubuntu as a dual boot
<squircle> anythingj: i don't have any other suggestions; sorry.
<SETKEH> linuxguy2009: I was just asking cuz I have the images from ubuntu 6 if they don't have the dl links anymore I'll upload them to my website for dl
<blazon> what do you want to chanhe in the MBR
<anythingj> squircle: thanks anyway
<squircle> :)
<Alan502> I have some weird idea but i dont know if it is possible, maybe with some some script? So what i want to do is that ALL windows that are placed on my second monitor are automatically marked as "All Desktops". Ideas?
<Sathish> but now system is goin straight in xp, no os prompt
<asdfa> Assertion 'pthread_mutex_lock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:90, function pa_mutex_lock().
<JoeSomebody> i am done, just had to say it somewhere,  going away now...
<asdfa> what can i do?
<asdfa> joesomebody cool nick
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: Who in teh world uses anything before 8.04.3 LTS anymore? I doubt very many.
<blazon> Sathish what bootloader are you using?
<Sathish> I read in dual boot guide to make the bootloader point to grub boot loader, by editing MBR in first hard drive
<Sathish> Its default one of XP I guess
<rubbs> JoeSomebody: no problem. It's fun to hear people like it. I wan't scolding. I promise
<SETKEH> I know that lol but I love messin with older software occasionally and it's good for program and script testing
<blazon> how do i turn auto-updating off from command line for ubuntu server?
<blazon> anyone?
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: Yeah dinosaur releases are dropped on occasion.
<asdfa> can someone say me what this error message mean?
<asdfa> Assertion 'pthread_mutex_lock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:90, function pa_mutex_lock().
<iceroot> blazon: auto updating is not enabled by default a server
<squircle> blazon: sudo aptitude uninstall unattended-upgrades
<blazon> iceroot
<blazon> it is in 9.10
<squircle> blazon: (if that's how you installed it)
<Arsanerit> Hi. My problem keeps changing, so, this is different from my previous question.
<asdfa> can someone say me what this error message mean?
<asdfa> Assertion 'pthread_mutex_lock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:90, function pa_mutex_lock().
<blazon> thank you squircle
<squircle> blazon: no problem :)
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: pulsecore? Sounds like a pulseaudio error.
<blazon> apparently i enabled upgrades on accident
<rudolf> #
<rudolf> hi
<squircle> !hi | rudolf
<ubottu> rudolf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<SETKEH> Hmm I might upload thoes iso images
<asdfa> linuxguy2009 yea.... occures during the game
<SETKEH> Tonight
<asdfa> linuxguy2009 what can i do to prevent
<kahen> asdfa: congratulations. you have found a bug in pulseaudio
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: What version of Ubuntu you on?
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: yeah pulse blows goats.
<asdfa> 9.10
<Arsanerit> 'ssh -X $HOST evince' fails (X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.), but if I try instead ssh -X 193.10.130.8 firefox' or eog or various other graphical applications, everything works. I find that strange. What might cause this?
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: 9.10 eeeek.
<asdfa> linuxguy2009 yea... you say it
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: remove pulseaudio from synaptic and install gnome-alsamixer or use alsamixer CLI mixer.
<asdfa> so how can i downgrade pulseaudio?
<Sathish> Okie its too late for me
<blazon> fricken bleeding edge distro
<blazon> ARG
<Sathish> I'll come back tomorrow
<^workman^> Arsanerit: where are you defining $HOST?
<Sathish> thanks guys
<Sathish> laterz
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: pulseaudio is so integrated that when you remove pulse you also lose the volume applet in your panel. Pretty freaking lame IMO.
<FloodBot1> Sathish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sathish> Woww!! I'm fast ;)
<Arsanerit> ^workman^: I'm not defining it, but I don't want to paste the true host here.
<asdfa> linuxguy2009 hope you are noone of the rm -rf / guys
<^workman^> Arsanerit: so are you having an ssh -X11 forwarding issue or?
<blazon> asdfa you wont find people like that on freenode
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: Umm we are in a public room here. Did you forget that?
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: Yeah Im totally that guy.
<Arsanerit> ^workman^: Yes, I do, but only with evince (out of the 5 or so applications that I tested)
<Arsanerit> ^workman^: with other applications, the X11 forwarding works.
<blazon> config issue
<blazon> :P
<^workman^> Arsanerit: k, let me try that here
<blazon> doubble check your work
<SETKEH> Hmm I wander what ubuntu changed in there networking 9.04 taking five mins to load webpage sometimes
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: You mean 9.10 the new release?
<^workman^> Arsanerit: hmm, works fine forme
<^workman^> Arsanerit: hmm, works fine for me
<asdfa> linuxguy2009 deleated pulseaudio.... what packed do i have to install now?
<Arsanerit> ^workman^: It worked before, also with evince, and it works from another machine. I'm completely confused because my problem seems to keep changing as I'm trying to investigate it.
<mistergibson> anyone work with ebox before - ebox channel is dead ... crickets and bots
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: I already told you. Scroll up.
<mistergibson> ?
<PeturI> how can i disable that annoying "boot image"-ubuntu-logo in ubuntu 9.10...
<PeturI> ??
<SETKEH> linuxguy2009: Yep sorry lol silly me
<michele_> italiano
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: Well in laymans terms 9.10 is pretty much half baked IMO.
<DJones> !it | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<^workman^> Arsanerit: well, that's really gonna make it hard to troubleshoot.
<^workman^> !ot | mistergibson
<ubottu> mistergibson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<asdfa> linuxguy2009 there are plenty of also packets... is there some methapacked i need?
<SETKEH> linuxguy2009: Ahh might downgrade then
<Seito> guys! does anybody know how to make multimedia keys on apple wireless keyboard work on jaunty?
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: You woudnt be the first/only one to do so. hehe
<Arsanerit> ^workman^: Yes, it is. It's also frustating if problems disappear without finding the cause. Earlier tonight 'ssh -X localhost <anything>' failed to do X11 forwarding with some error message, during my attempts to investigate this it stopped giving errors. Very frustating.
<Jezekus> Why the script at @reboot in crontab can't determine ip adress of the PC?
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: There is a Firefox fix when you set a custom specificed DNS server.
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: No clue at all why its needed.
<blazon> Jezekus can you be more specific?
<iceroot> Jezekus: wifi?
<blazon> havce you looked through error logs?
<asdfa> dont leave me hanging now^^
<SETKEH> linuxguy2009: If I sit in lounge room it gos ok but in the bedroom it sux but win7 works wikkid
<Gabs> aha I was disconnected - wondered why it went so quiet in here
<^workman^> Arsanerit: what does /var/log/secure show on remote host, when you get an error? have you tried running a remote host in debug mode for awhile?
<Jezekus> blazon: yes I have script which greps out IP of the PC from ifconfig and mail it to me, but when I run it using crontab IP field is blank
<linuxguy2009> Seito: System-> Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts. Try manually setting them up.
<Jezekus> iceroot: no metal
<iceroot> Jezekus: what?
<SETKEH> linuxguy2009:  might try the ff fix lol
<linuxguy2009> SETKEH: Yeah I know what you mean. 9.10 is half baked.
<Seito>  <linuxguy2009> ok, but what will be then with my on-board keyboard (on laptop). is there other way of setting/remapping keys?
<Jezekus> iceroot: you asked if it's wifi, so saying it's metalic ethernet (100Mbit)
<^workman^> Arsanerit: run sshd on the host that is giving you flack, and pipe the debug output to tee to log it. Then watch over a period of time to see what's happening
<SETKEH> linuxguy2009: Hmm that's very un ubuntu like lol
<iceroot> Jezekus: wired, you mean
<Gabs> well thanks for trying to help all. gotta go.
<linuxguy2009> Seito: Does your onboard keyboard have the same keys?
<iceroot> Jezekus: using dhcp? or static ip? if using dhcp, at @reboot there should be no adresse, because eth is coming up later with dhcp
<Jezekus> iceroot: wired, I wanted to be specific, sorry
<linuxguy2009> Seito: Just try it, they will either work or not.
<Seito>  <linuxguy2009>no, it's different. my laptop is hp
<Rascal911>  i think I've got a semi-serious problem with kernel (or lack of) it seems to do this with anything I try and install etc -- http://pastebin.com/m435963d9
<Arsanerit> ^workman^: I have no root-access on the server (ubuntu karmic koala) at which I am trying to run evince and get it forwarded to my place (kubuntu hardy, didn't upgrade yet because I don't like the new KDE)
<Jezekus> iceroot: using DHCP, but I added sleep 600s but it didn't help
<chelz> is there any way to download updates but not install them? just so i don't have to download them later but i don't want to install them now
<iceroot> Jezekus: maybe use ifup in your script before
<Jezekus> iceroot: in loop ok, I'll try
<linuxguy2009> Rascal911: Checked for broken packages?
<Slart> chelz: have a look at some of the apt-proxy stuff available
<iceroot> chelz: -d
<iceroot> chelz: man apt-get
<Seito>  <linuxguy2009>in fact I press "fn+f10" which ment to be volume down button but it puts into shortcut only f10 key
<chelz> iceroot: awesome! ty
<linuxguy2009> Seito: Did you press them at the same time?
<Seito>  <linuxguy2009>hid-apple module loaded
<blazon> Seito is your keyboard mapped properly?
<Rascal911> linuxguy2009, yeah fixed
<Seito>  <linuxguy2009>yes
<mkquist_> is 9.10 still in beta?
<blazon> no
<lzrdking> but its buggy
<linuxguy2009> Rascal911: Problem solved? Good to go?
<mkquist_> didnt think so
<ruffus910> 9.10 is a stable release, but in name only
<asdfa> mkquist dont update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iceroot> mkquist_: no
<blazon> i have 9.10 server running a huge load
<Seito> <blazon>seems to be yes, because other keys working properly and in fact I'm writing using it
<blazon> with 0 problems
<lzrdking> yeah, stay with jaunty
<asdfa> 9.10 REALY sucks
<blazon> Seito but dose your fn key function
<mistergibson> seems to work well here
<linuxguy2009> asdfa: I agree.
<Seito> <blazon>nope
<ruffus910> 9.10 is quite bad
<ruffus910> im gonna wait till 10.04
<linuxguy2009> I dont like 9.10 one bit.
<lzrdking> there is no easy way to go back, either
<mkquist_> asdfa: too late for that
<ruffus910> cuz its a LTS
<mkquist_> lotsof problems huh
<Rascal911> linuxguy2009, yes, but I still have a problem with vbox which i have taken up with the guys in that channel... Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<Rascal911> Please install the virtualbox-ose-source package.
<^workman^> arsanerit: try ssh -v1-4 for debug on the client side then
<linuxguy2009> 10.04 LTS better be good and stable by 10.04.1 or Im jumping ship for another distro.
<pankaj> hello
<asdfa> mkquist i recommend waiting till 10.4 and install 9.4 then
<pankaj> a quick urgent question: how do i become root in ubuntu?
<ruffus910> linixguy: I agree if it doesnt work, im heading towards Fedora
<linuxguy2009> Rascal911: Simply reinstall vbox and itll install the kernel stuff.
<Rascal911> pankaj, sudo su
<pankaj> thanks
<oorah> is it possible to burn a .rar file to a disc to be bootable?
<mkquist_> like i said little late
<TheCheeze> !root pankaj
<Rascal911> linuxguy2009, I've done that
<blazon> Ubuntu is too bleeding edge, there life cycle is way to short...
<blekos> hello, i am not allowd to installed any applications through software center how can i make/grant my user admin privileges?
<blazon> you should have known that 10 version ago
<linuxguy2009> Rascal911: Did you install from repo or download?
<TheCheeze> !root | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Rascal911> linuxguy2009, sudo aptitude remove virtualbox-ose
<ikonia> blazon: put him in the admin group
<Rascal911> linuxguy2009, repo
<Seito> <blazon>do you think if fn key will work properly then multimedia keys will work? but then how to make it work (fn key)?
<ae86-drifter> im stuck at 0% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (32.1.3.136)]!!!
<Fizix> blazon, for people where that's a problem, they do offer LTS, Long-Term, uhh, Something. I think they support those versions for 3 years
<linuxguy2009> Rascal911: One in the downloads are newer and usually much better. Plus they have USB support.
<linuxguy2009> LTS are supported for 2 years
<TheCheeze> oorah, with rar being a proprietary format, it is not able to be "booted to"
<TheCheeze> oorah, it is just a container
<blazon> Fizix, 3 years is still insanley short, compared to other enterprise distro's
<oorah> TheCheeze, thanks
<blazon> like CentOS
<laclasse> linuxguy2009, nope
<ae86-drifter> hi, when i try and apt-get upgrade or even install something i get stuck at 0% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (32.1.3.136)]
<laclasse> LTS is 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<ruffus910> im excited for the LTS
<Jezekus> iceroot: maybe I ask stupid but how to use ifup in script?
<ae86-drifter> i have 64 bit karmic server edition
<linuxguy2009> I read somewhere that once 10.04 comes out there will be no more put into 8.04.
<iceroot> Jezekus: ifup eth0
<oorah> TheCheeze, how do i unrar?
<blazon> ifup <nic>
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: nothing is really put into 8.04 now apart from bug fixes, however it will still be supported for years after 10.04 is released
<iceroot> oorah: unrar file
<laclasse> linuxguy2009, no true either. When 10.04 comes out, 8.04 will have one more year of Desktop support, 3 more of server support
<linuxguy2009> oorah: restricted extras installed and then use fileroller
<TheCheeze> oorah, sudo apt-get unrar will make package manager able to unrar
<ae86-drifter> when 11.04 comes out 8.04 will be unsupported
<Jezekus> iceroot: I thought it returns something but it writes an ughly sentence :-( so what with it?
<iceroot> Jezekus: post it on pastebin
<laclasse> its easy: one new release of Ubuntu every 6 months, one new LTS (Long Term Support) every 2 years, supported for 3/5 years each. Normal releases are supported for 18 months
<Jezekus> ok
<ae86-drifter> ie 8.04 > 11.04 = 3yrs
<ruffus910> laclasse: its easy, but very short
<oorah> laclasse, i thought normal release support ended when the new release launches
<ruffus910> especially for people who dont code or tweak
<laclasse> ruffus910, the 18 months is short, or 3 years desktop ?
<ruffus910> 6 months between releases is short
<Jezekus> iceroot: http://pastebin.org/62894
<laclasse> oorah, nope
<linuxguy2009> Yeah but the only problem is that Ubuntu keeps spitting out new broken releases.
<arghh2d2> wow mafmatics!
<lzrdking> 3 years is short
<oorah> TheCheeze, how do i know what the name of the folder is that is needed to unrar?
<lzrdking> 18 months is shorter
<ruffus910> they push too much new stuff in, but dont fix the old stuff
<ruffus910> the LTS has a good cycle
<linuxguy2009> lzrdking: Well if you want to wait longer to update then go Windows and wait 5 years.
<arghh2d2> ruffus910: yeah, yes what you said, correct
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<lzrdking> look at MS, they just stopped supporting XP after nearly 10 years
<laclasse> ruffus910, yeah sure, what canonical tried to do is to balance between new technology releases (every 6 months) and support an active desktop community, as well as Enterprise with a release every 2 years supported for 3/5
<iceroot> Jezekus: ifup eth0 && the next command
<laclasse> when a distro is older than 6 months it feels 'old' on the desktop
<ohday> _A lot_ of work needs to be done with BCM
<Mnemonic^> Does anyone know what editor/tool to program C++ in for Linux
<ruffus910> yes, im glad theyre innovating, but every time a new one comes out, the same stuff is broken
 * lzrdking us using slackware 2.0
<iceroot> Jezekus: command1 && command2 || command 3    command2 will run if command1 was successfull, else command3 will be run
<iceroot> Mnemonic^: vim
<oorah> how do i find the name of a folder? for commands i mean
<TheCheeze> oorah, depends on the rar. but you usually just pull everything out of it
<mkquist_> why is 9.10 using a betaof grub?
<ruffus910> the LTS's are the releases that are going to bring people into the fold
<lzrdking> actually, i started on Slackware, i probably still have the HDD somewhere
<linuxguy2009> ruffus910: I highly agree and cant wait for 10.04 LTS Im sticking with it for the whole 2 years this time.
<Mnemonic^> iceroot, Is there no smart editor to suggest the right commands and stuff?
<iceroot> Mnemonic^: vim
<Mnemonic^> iceroot, vim does not suggest anything
<iceroot> Mnemonic^: but maybe you want something like kdevelop or code::blocks
<ruffus910> problem is, alot of people who want to be "just users" are updating every six months and are getting put off
<blazon> IDE's are shit anyway
<blazon> just use a text editor
<iceroot> Mnemonic^: of course, vim can do auto-complete and many many many many many many things more
<ruffus910> I want things to just work
<Mnemonic^> iceroot, yes that was what I was looking fore.
<ruffus910> thats why im waiting for 10.04
<ruffus910> im learning code now
<Mnemonic^> iceroot, how do you use autocomplete in vim?
<Seito> <blazon>,<linuxguy2009> any ideas where to dig?
<Amivit> I have an unusual question. I got myself a "My Passport" from Western digital, which contains a VCD (virtual cd-drive) to mount their software called Smartware. Is there any way to edit this normally only read-notwritable drive so I can put custom software on it? Somewhat like you could with the u3 cruzer?
<ruffus910> but im not a programmer yet
<ohday> ruffus910, Want to become one?
<linuxguy2009> Im in a crappy position with my Dell Inspiron Mini 10v netbook. 8.04.3 is too old to run the sound and wireless. 9.04 runs perfect. 9.10 is awful on everything. 10.04 LTS aint out yet.
<Amivit> Reason being is because I want truecrypt on that VCD but have no idea on how to modify that VCD.
<iceroot> Mnemonic^: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/C-editing-with-VIM-HOWTO/auto-complete.html
<Mnemonic^> iceroot, Thanks
<Tiders> In Karmic... How come my speakers "pop" when a sound is made sometimes
<ruffus910> ohday: I would like to have programmer skills
<ruffus910> ohaday: as for making it my profession... eh..
<linuxguy2009> Tiders: Probably pulseaudio. It sucks big time/
<Tiders> linuxguy2009, Any fixes or workarounds?
<blazon> a new sound card
<blazon> :P
<lzrdking> stop using pulseaudio
<ruffus910> ohday: programmer skills would let me get the most out of Linux. patience for compiling too.
<linuxguy2009> Tiders: remove pulseaudio and use alsamixer CLI or gnome-alsamixer as replacements for the loss of the panel sound volume control that you will lose. Sucks I know.
<iceroot> Mnemonic^: hm there are better ways then descriped in that link
<Scunizi> Tiders: that was pretty much a no help statement.. pulseaudio works for lots of people.. not sure how to do it but you should verify that the right driver for your sound card is being used..
<iceroot> Mnemonic^: try some searching too, to see how much power vim has
<lzrdking> control panel in karmic sucks, too, jaunty's was better; let you pick what sound system to use
<Mnemonic^> iceroot, ok
<ae86-drifter> what would be the minimum i need to install on my server edition 9.10 to enable X11 forwarding?
<linuxguy2009> Scunizi: Pulseaudio doesnt work for anyone I know. hehe
<iceroot> Mnemonic^: there is also a video-collection for using vim, called vum tutor. its great to see the power of vim explained in a video
<mkquist_> has anyone got 9.10 working?
<ruffus910> What I like about LTS is that they are usually big-fix focused
<SwedeMike> mkquist_: yes.
<mkquist_> ok
<chelz> ae86-drifter: sudo apt-get install xauth
<Slart> linuxguy2009: works for me
<ruffus910> bug-fix*
<iceroot> !ot | ruffus910
<ubottu> ruffus910: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> linuxguy2009: sorry for breaking your perfect score ;)
<linuxguy2009> ruffus910: Yeah LTS point releases are awsome. Its like getting a service pack updated version.
<ohday> ruffus910, This is your only motivation? interesting, a pure linux hobbyist.
<ae86-drifter> chelz, thanks
<linuxguy2009> Slart: Hey Im glad it works for somebody.
<chelz> ae86-drifter: np gl
<ae86-drifter> i need a graphical tool, alternative to nano over ssh to edit text files
<eremite> Sometimes I lose sound in video games.  Trying to play AssaultCube and it has no sound.  Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesnt. Anyone got a fix or know what might be the problem? On karmic, compiz disabled.  No sound in AssaultCube, but on the odd occasion it works.
<linuxguy2009> ae86-drifter: search the repos.
<iceroot> ae86-drifter: dont use a gui-editor on a server, forwarding with ssh
<iceroot> ae86-drifter: use vim
<linuxguy2009> eremite: Yet another pulseaudio victim.
<ae86-drifter> iceroot, ok thanks, ill look it up
<Slart> ae86-drifter: I've tried running stuff like gedit over my home LAN.. it always feels.. laggy.. but it works.. not sure what the minimal requirements are though
<raul_> I have installed Flash plugin, but I still cannot watch videos on youtube. What should I do?
<ae86-drifter> ive got pretty fast PCs with gigabit lan so it should be ok
<eremite> linuxguy2000: can you elaborate?  I have a new problem with karmic every day.  It's driving me nuts.
<iceroot> restart firefox
<linuxguy2009> eremite: remove pulseaudio and use alsamixer CLI or gnome-alsamixer as replacements for the loss of the panel sound volume control that you will lose. Sucks I know.
<iceroot> raul_: restart firefox
<Slart> ae86-drifter: but if all you need to do is edit files.. why not use nfs or sshfs to get to the files directly from your desktop..
<chelz> ae86-drifter: vim and emacs are the best editors
<BluesKaj> eremite, yeah dump pulseaudio , try your games etc without it , if it's worse then reinstall ,but mostlikely PA is the culprit especially if you have a pci soundcard
<chelz> Slart: that's a good idea. ae86-drifter sshfs is really nice.
<lzrdking> if PA is so bad, why is in there?
<linuxguy2009> I know not everyone will agree that I tell folks to remove pulse but its the only solution to a broken system right now.
<ae86-drifter> oh ok sshfs... that sounds good, i know there are many possible solutions, i will research them, thanks very much for suggestions
<Slart> lzrdking: because it offers some nice features.. and it actually work for some people out there
<iceroot> ae86-drifter: do the right way, learn vim
<Slart> *s
<BluesKaj> lzrdking, it works on some onboard cards
<lzrdking> slart, what nice features?
<eremite> Karmic is a broken system.  Too many bugs.  I might have to switch to another distro like Fedora or even Windows 7 until all of these bugs are fixed.
<linuxguy2009> ALSA is so much better
<lzrdking> BluesKaj: the ones ALSA or OSS do not work on?
<ae86-drifter> vim, sshfs, differences...advantages?
<raul_> iceroot I restarted it, but it still doesn't work
<kain_> hi all, how do i mount a partition permanently with the fstab file?
<linuxguy2009> eremite: Many agree with you and are thinking the same. Your not alone.
<iceroot> raul_: how you installed it?
<Slart> lzrdking: separate volume controls for different apps.. ability to move sound from one sound card to another.. and I think the major thing is that it can be transported over network.. great for thin clients and such
<maco> linuxguy2009: its not like alsa goes away when you use pulse. you still need a driver :P
<lzrdking> eremite: try 9.04
<morphix> Can someone assist me, i currently have linux software raid-1 on 2 drives and i have 5 partitions, i need to (technically six, if you class the 4th 'extended' partition).
<raul_> iceroot I downloaded the file deb from Adobe's website,
<morphix> I need to resize all of the partitions to make them larger
<linuxguy2009> maco: Are you not aware of the volume control removal that they did in karmic and the whole pulseaudio crap?
<hero_> galera
<iceroot> raul_: remove it and use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hero_> tem algum br ai:
<BluesKaj> lzrdking, alsa and PA aren't mutually exclusive , PA is a sound server and alsa is a kernel source driver and soundserver as well
<morphix> and they use ext3 except for 1 which is swap
<iceroot> raul_: use the one from the repos
<Slart> linuxguy2009: just fyi.. pulseaudio is a layer above alsa.. they are not alternatives
<morphix> can someone assist me.
<linuxguy2009> maco: Like I said straight ALSA is so much better.
<maco> linuxguy2009: since i live with the audio maintainer, yes
<Jezekus> iceroot: ok so problem still remains :-( i have ifup %% parsing && break || sleep 20s but email is empty when rebooted. It's ok when runned after boot
<lzrdking> how about eSounD
<linuxguy2009> I really dont care. All I know is one works and one sucks hardcore.
<morpeth> I have a question; when I change something (say, listening port) in sshd_config the changes don't apply when I restart the service (or restart the machine). Anyone have any idea why this might be?
<maco> lzrdking: pulse is an alternative to esound
<BluesKaj> lzrdking, PA needs a kernel source driver to work
<maco> linuxguy2009: that's highly variable by hardware and usecase
<Jezekus> iceroot: typo %% should be &&
<lzrdking> maco: but esound works:0
<lzrdking> :)
<raul_> could tell me how to remove it?
<maco> lzrdking: but gnome has switched to pulse
<raul_> iceroot could tell me how to remove it?
<Slart> lzrdking: I don't think esound has the network features that pulseaudio has.. not sure though.. haven't used esound that much
<iceroot> Jezekus: && break || sleep? what
<linuxguy2009> I dont remeber seeing a gnome-esoundmixer hehe
<mattgyver> When I accidently click conky on 9.10 it closes, does anyone know how to fix that?
<iceroot> raul_: use synaptic and search for it or use sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Jezekus> iceroot: I run it in while loop
<iceroot> Jezekus: dont use a loop
<eremite> when opening conky with the terminal, add -d to the end of it $conky -d
<emilLM25> hi, I have problem gettiing my wacom intous3 tablet working in ubuntu 9.10 ppc.. tried some of the stuff here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom without any success, and the "xinput --list" command shows no tablet.. (I'm really eager to try out myPaint)
<Slart> mattgyver: find out why it closes... it crashes? or it's some kind of button thing?
<hero_> hi
<Jezekus> iceroot: so how?
<Slart> hello hero_
<hero_> i want to access the comunity of brazilian
<raul_> iceroot thanks
<Slart> !br | hero_
<ubottu> hero_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ae86-drifter> is anybody else getting stuck at 0% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (32.1.3.136)] ?
<iceroot> Jezekus: ifup eth0 && parsing && sending mail
<hero_> i have one problem to connet the internet
<hero_> with ubuntu 9.1
<Slart> ae86-drifter: try another mirror.. see if that helps
<lzrdking> can anyone point me to docs detailing setting up a Dell AIO Scanner?
<Jezekus> iceroot: and if there is no IP?
<hero_> but the last version i can
<eremite> hero_: google "Brazilian IRC"
<ae86-drifter> Slart, yeah i will later i have to edit my sources
<hero_> #ubuntu-br
<kain_> what is the command to open a file from terminal and still be able to write in terminal while the file is open?
<Slart> hero_: type    /join #ubuntu-br
<Gwince> kain_:  vi?
<linuxguy2009> kain_: sudo nano?
<Gwince> Oh
<lzrdking> kain_:  end the command with &
<Slart> kain_: gedit yourfile &
<Gwince> My bad
<hero_> connect #ubuntu-br
<eremite> kain_: ./filename
<kain_> thx
<Amivit> TOPIC: Secure data-deletion. Is a single pass of pseudorandom data sufficient enough in order to prevent recovery of deleted files by software that is aquirable by "normal-people" ?
<Gwince> that's the one... Use the &
<lzrdking> Amivit: rm is enough for "normal people"
<Slart> Amivit: yes
<Oblat> Hi is there another application similar to svn up?
<chelz> Amivit: one pass random and one pass zeroes. look into shred.
<LjL> Amivit: that's not very on-topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##security
<lzrdking> i mean, who is going to forensiccally scan a disk to begin with?
<iceroot> Jezekus: should be ifup && parsing; sending mail with success message || sending message with fail message
<lzrdking> forensically
<iceroot> Oblat: you want another svn client? or another version-client?
<Oblat> Svn up is not working for me
<iceroot> Oblat: version-system i mean
<Amivit> Thanks for the reply, sorry for being off-topic! I'll stick with single-pass then :)
<LjL> Amivit: as for tools to secure erase data on ubuntu, look into "shred" (installed by default) and the packages "wipe" and "secure-delete". read the man-pages carefully, especially 'wipe' about journalling filesystems
<iceroot> !doesntwork | Oblat
<ubottu> Oblat: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lzrdking> i don't work
<Oblat> Sorry let me elaborate
<Amivit> LjL: Thanks for the tip, I'll look into shred.
<Oblat> svn up gives me an error
<ae86-drifter> its only vim
<iceroot> Oblat: #svn
<Jezekus> iceroot: Why I can't check in a loop until there is one?
<Oblat> svn: This client is too old to work with working copy 'npc'. You need to get a newer Subversion client, or to downgrade this working copy. See http://subversion.tigris.org/faq.html#working-copy-format-change for details.
<chelz> Oblat: sounds like you need a newer version.
<Oblat> I tried doing apt-get update and upgrade didn't work
<Oblat> On the user root
<iceroot> Oblat: #svn
<surlo> Hello there. I experience some issues while I am trieing to install World of Warcraft. After I installed it at C:/programFIles/World of Warcraft succesfully , I cant find this folder
<iceroot> Jezekus: hm, whether there is an ip or not
<lzrdking> can anyone point me to a document detailing setting up a dell AIO scanner in jaunty?
<Slart> surlo: using wine?
<iceroot> Jezekus: ifup eth0 is waiting until there is an ip or wait while its failing
<surlo> Slart: yeah I used wine
<ae86-drifter> i dont like vim, i prefer nano
<iceroot> !xsane | lzrdking
<ubottu> lzrdking: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<iceroot> ae86-drifter: then use nano
<Slart> surlo: you can ask in #winehq or check the application database.. http://appdb.winehq.org
<chelz> surlo: there should be an icon on your desktop
<Jezekus> iceroot: there is dhcp and sometimes it's horibly slow so IP will come but nobody knows how fast
<iceroot> ae86-drifter: or learn vim, then you dont like nano any more
<Oblat> Is there another svn for ubuntu?
<Oblat> similar to svn up
<lzrdking> xsane sounds like a starting place, thanks
<Slart> surlo: the folder is probably in ~/.wine/drive_c/ something
<iceroot> Jezekus: and ifup is waiting
<chelz> surlo: or look in Application -> Wine -> Programs
<ae86-drifter> has vim got more features...
<ikonia> Oblat: svn up is a command
<ZykoticK9> surlo, check in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<Jezekus> iceroot: oh didn't know that
<Oblat> I mean something that does something similar to the command
<iceroot> ae86-drifter: vim is the most powerfill editor in the world (together with emacs)
<ae86-drifter> i just wish nano had a line no indication
<Oblat> something simple for ubuntu
<ikonia> Oblat: svn is a command/toolset - something similar wouldn't be svn
<chelz> ae86-drifter: vim and emacs are incredibly powerful editors but with steep learning curves. the average user needing a terminal editor would probably stick with nano. learning vim or emacs is a good thing to do tho.
<ikonia> Oblat: there is cvs - but that's not compatible with svn repos, only cvs repos
<iceroot> Oblat: again, #svn
<ae86-drifter> ok thanks, i will try it
<Oblat> There should be another subversion
<raul_> iceroot I installed the flash plugin as you said, but I still cannot watch videos on youtube
<surlo> yeah, right. I found where its installed. Though...when I am trying to launch it , I launch it , I pree ''play'' and then I get an error :S
<ikonia> Oblat: why - just learn to use subversion
<Oblat> iceroot that channel is dead
<surlo> press*
<chelz> Oblat: you need to get a later version. if there isn't one in the official repos then you need to find a way to get a newer version.
<ae86-drifter> im using it to write php
<iceroot> raul_: what ubuntu-version?
<Oblat> i already tried by doing apt-get upgrade and update
<raul_> iceroot 8.10
<chelz> ae86-drifter: you might try asking some people you already know who are writing php on linux to see what editors they use. a gui editor might be a lot easier for you.
<iceroot> raul_: hm
<ikonia> Oblat: apt-get is nothing to do with subversion, what problem are you having ?
<wrb1234> is arno-iptables-firewall the package name for iptables
<ae86-drifter> my co-workers use netbeans
<Slart> !info arno-iptables-firewall
<ubottu> arno-iptables-firewall (source: arno-iptables-firewall): single- and multi-homed firewall script with DSL/ADSL support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2.a-1 (karmic), package size 116 kB, installed size 812 kB
<chelz> Oblat: those only connect to the official repos. you need to get a later version. if there isn't one in the official repos then you need to find a way to get a newer version.
<raul_> iceroot just a minute... I will try something...
<Slart> wrb1234: nope
<lzrdking> GAHH! looks like i'm screwed, as the two Dell scanners are listed at not supported and not working
<Oblat> I want to update the svn of my files by doing svn up but I need to find some other way of doing it since svn up is not working
<ae86-drifter> but im doing a differnt project and i have a dedicated server i built running 9.10 server edition
<chelz> ae86-drifter: i'd suggest looking around and trying many tools until you find one that fits how you work
<Slart> wrb1234: I mean.. that's not the base package for iptables.. if that's what you're asking
<ikonia> Oblat: which files ?
<ZykoticK9> surlo, are you using "wine WoW.exe -opengl"
<chelz> lzrdking: few things simply do not work, there's usually a lot of room for piecing things together
<Oblat> game files from a svn
<wrb1234> hmm
<ikonia> Oblat: which game files, and which svn repo ?
<chelz> surlo: what error, might put it into google
<ae86-drifter> i have been using gedit and then uploading over ftp but its getting annoying with so much testing all the time
<Oblat> eathena ragaron and I'm not sure what you mean by svn repo.
<Oblat> ragnarok*
<surlo> yeah
<lzrdking> chelz: where to begin with piecing together my scanner?
<chelz> ae86-drifter: sounds like sshfs would help a lot
<wrb1234> ah okay, slart i just started an unmanaged vps and need to figure out what to do to get iptables up and secure my stuff
<ikonia> Oblat: you have to be pointing at an svn repository to update
<wrb1234> :P
<Oblat> oh I just do svn up in the directory of my gaming files
<chelz> lzrdking: http://everythinglinux.org/scanner/index.html
<maco> ae86-drifter: i use vim locally but with scp, so i can edit a remote file. ":e scp://user@server:filetoedit"
<iceroot> Oblat: you have used svn co before?
<ikonia> Oblat: the files are stored in a repository, so to update from that repository you need to have your svn client configured to go to the right repositroty
<ikonia> Oblat: read the basics on how svn works
<iceroot> Oblat: then your svn client cant be to old
<Oblat> http://svn.eathena.ws/svn/ea/trunk/
<maco> ae86-drifter: when you save, its pushed to the server. between saves, it's in /tmp
<ikonia> Oblat: it's not hard to use
<Oblat> that is the repo
<Oblat> http://svn.eathena.ws/svn/ea/trunk/
<iceroot> Oblat: man svn co
<Subby> Hi is there a possibility to get the mouse faster without using mouse acceleration?
<Slart> wrb1234: hmm..iptables should be installed by default afaik.. regardless of what ubuntu version you're using
<ikonia> Oblat: correct, that would be a repo
<surlo> ohh okay I found what the problem is
<Oblat> ok...
<Subby> without it my mouse is so slow
<wrb1234> how can i check?
<Oblat> thanks for all the help so far
<surlo> it opens with no failure now
<maco> ae86-drifter: recommend using ssh keys if youre gonna do that though, else you have to enter your server password a lot
<ikonia> Oblat: no problem
<Oblat> so what should i do now?
<ae86-drifter> maco, yeah sounds okay, why would that be better than simply sshing in, then running vim from the server??
<Jezekus> iceroot: so rebooted and email is empty :-(
<Dalila> ikea
<Dalila> oops
<Slart> wrb1234: try running "sudo iptables -L"
<flaco> hi all... I installed karmic with windows and ubuntu 9.04 already installed...  the problem is with grub... grub does not show me the karmic installation.. how can I add to the options?
<iceroot> Oblat: read a manual about svn, join #svn or use svn co
<maco> ae86-drifter: less ssh lag to deal with, and for me... the servers i use have old versions of vim and no syntax highlighting
<surlo> but I have another problem :P every time I open it , the resolution of my desktop changes
<ae86-drifter> oh well i have full root access to the server so its okay...
<Oblat> iceroot #svn is dead im in there that channel won't help and my problem is more particular with ubuntu and i have read and ask people about this problem and my friend told me to come to this channel
<wrb1234> sudo: iptables: command not found (Slart)
<ae86-drifter> and its on my local network
<ikonia> Oblat: your problem is nothing to do with ubuntu - and the #subversion channel is not dead
<iceroot> Oblat: its not a ubuntu-problem, its a problem about "you dont know how to use svn"
<lzrdking> is sane the same as xsane?
<ikonia> lzrdking: xsane is a gui
<iceroot> Oblat: please read a manual about svn checkout
<Slart> !info iptables | wrb1234
<ubottu> wrb1234: iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.4-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 428 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<Slart> wrb1234: this one looks promising
<pepso> hi. Unetbootin is showing 9.4live in ubuntu installation. Is there is any difference in live or loaded by ubuntu disk. I want to dual boot with xp. Xp is preinstalled. please help
<Oblat> When my friend does svn up in his directory of game files it updates the files correctly but for me it gives me an error so it must be something with ubuntu
<ikonia> Oblat: no - it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<lzrdking> so do i need sane for xsane to work?
<ikonia> Oblat: you have not set svn up as I told you
<iceroot> Oblat: stop that here now please. this is ubuntu-support channel
<ae86-drifter> ohh vim has syntax highlighting? awesome
<Oblat> how do i set svn up correctly?
<iceroot> ae86-drifter: sure
<ikonia> Oblat: read the documentation on it, and discuss in #subversoin
<ae86-drifter> i think i found a new friend
<ikonia> Oblat: #subversion sorry
<Oblat> I asked my question in #svn and they haven't responded in 5 minutes o.o
<Subby> how can I fasten up my mouse without using mouse acceleration? it is so slow at the moment
<ikonia> Oblat: the channel is #subversion
<iceroot> !ot | Oblat
<ubottu> Oblat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wrb1234> hmm
<Oblat> iceroot, if you don't want to help me you can just ignore me
<ikonia> Oblat: no, you need to read up on svn and have a little patience in #subversion
<iceroot> Oblat: i helped you already. i said use svn co
<Oblat> "use svn co" is not much help
<hdtdi> ikonia, hi, i am from yesterday with the quota problem remember?
<bhychik> всем привет
<Slart> !ru | bhychik
<ubottu> bhychik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> hdtdi: I certainly do
<iceroot> Oblat: but its the solution
<trism> Oblat: svn co http://svn.eathena.ws/svn/ea/trunk/
<wrb1234> sudo apt-get install iptables then? that wouldnt hurt anything?
<ikonia> Oblat: you need to set up your svn environment, ask your friend if he has it working
<pepso> hi. Unetbootin is showing 9.4live in ubuntu installation. Is there is any difference in live or loaded by ubuntu disk. I want to dual boot with xp. Xp is preinstalled. can any one help me plz
<Oblat> thank you trism
<trism> Oblat: I think iceroot is correct, your problem seems to be you're trying to update a svn working copy that was checked out with a newer version of the subversion client
<iceroot> Oblat: ??? i tld you 10 times to use svn co
<ae86-drifter> hmm do i run apt-get install sshfs? on the client or server?
<Oblat> trism was more specific
<Slart> wrb1234: I have no idea what kind of setup you have.. you will probably need to reboot.. not sure what it will do to your servers network stuff
<hdtdi> ikonia, i just wanted to say i got my problem :) i went into init 1 and deleted this .vgs(whatever) and then run the quotaon command and voalq :) after reboot everything was fine
<iceroot> Oblat: and you say thx to trism because he tolds you to use svn co?
<lzrdking> i hope the lexmark backend will work :)
<Oblat> i didn't understand what you meant by "use svn co"
<ikonia> hdtdi: now that is great news, well done
<pepso> hi. Unetbootin is showing 9.4live in ubuntu installation. Is there is any difference in live btw loaded by ubuntu disk. I want to dual boot with xp. Xp is preinstalled.
<Oblat> thank you iceroot
<Oblat> happy now? =P
<surlo> Does anyone know why my resolution changes to a lower one every time I launch World of Warcraft?
<linxeh> because WoW is set to a lower resolution ?
<iceroot> Oblat: very happy
<ohday> After installing Jaunty, I don't have Wireless in the nm-applet menu.
<ohday> No eth1/wlan0 devices in ifconfig, et al.
<ae86-drifter> lol
<hyperstream> has anyone heard of a issue as the following: Laptop using intel graphics, when i enable dual screens both on 1024 resolution i get a black screens with working cursor, if i make the second monitor a lower resolution it works(800x600 YUCK) if i make the laptop 1280 and the secondry 1024 it locks the system?
<wrb1234> Slart i understand... thanks, i just got a 540MB Linode and im playing with it :D i appreciate your help so far
<Oblat> I am too since it's working now and still no response in #svn not even a single word.
<Ivshti> Hi,
<ohday> Is this common behaviour? I'm using a broadcom card.
<ae86-drifter> ohday chack the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Ivshti> I'm missing my /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
 * pepso disappointed
<ohday> ae86-drifter, for?
<Ivshti> and update-desktop-database doesn't generate it
<ae86-drifter> just pastebin it here
<Ivshti> so I guess I'm missing a package
<ae86-drifter> ohday, just read the file and observe
<hyperstream> surlo, why play wow in linux, seriously, huge performance differences, and yes as Lingerance  said, your wow video settings are set lower.
<hyperstream> !blackscreen
<raul_> iceroot I did what you said... the video on youtube seemed to work... but the screen was still black and I heard no sound... should I install other plugin?
<ohday> ae86-drifter, auto lo\n iface lo inet loopback
<iceroot> raul_: hm, if i am correct that a known bug about flash but dont know excatly, so maybe another person here is a bigger help
<ae86-drifter> ohday, you will need to add wlan0 or wifo0 or something then
<OpenJoke53041> Ciao a tutti!!!
<OpenJoke53041> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Slart> wrb1234: you're welcome
<raul_> I installed the flash plugin... the video on youtube seems to work... but the screen gets black and I hear no sound... should I install other plugin?
<OpenJoke53041> !addon
<ohday> ae86-drifter, Give me a minute; trying to fix up the other computer, being as I don't have a wired connect.
<OpenJoke53041> !addon
<OpenJoke53041> ciao
<ae86-drifter> OpenJoke53041, there is NO !list here !
<OpenJoke53041> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Slart> !it | OpenJoke53041
<ubottu> OpenJoke53041: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ae86-drifter> .kb OpenJoke
<fornext> hello
<[Enrico]> mhm guys when i try to install python-soya (needed for balazar) i get this error message "python-soya: Depends: libode0debian1 (>= 1:0.8.dfsg-3) but it is not installable" is this a bug? i can't find a libode0 in the repo, only libode1
<emilLM25> I have problem gettiing my wacom intuos3 tablet working in ubuntu 9.10 ppc.. tried some of the stuff here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom without any success, and the "xinput --list" command shows no tablet.. (I'm really eager to try out myPaint)
<fornext> is there a way to enable dri for xorg without restart the server?
<ikonia> no
<emilLM25>  I've compiled a graphical setup/preferences thing as well but it finds no tablet either.
<ActionParsnip> fornext: if you change the settings for X you must restart X to reload the settings
<[Enrico]> i guess yes since https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soya/+bug/466335 :D
<fornext> ActionParsnip, i thought so to, but there is something differnt
<Tiders> What is the best "Publisher" type program for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !best | Tiders
<ubottu> Tiders: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lzrdking> WOAH! score a billion for ubuntu/linux.  My A920 scanner just WORKED i didn't need to install or configure anything!  well, i did have to turn it on...
<Tiders> What is an available "Publisher" type program for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Tiders: scribus
<Tiders> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<LjL> Tiders: there aren't many to begin with. there are various publishing programs that aren't really GUI-based, since that's the trend in the Unix world
<LjL> but yeah, scribus
<lzrdking> i tried to install xsane and it told me it was already the newest version, so i started it and it started working
<fornext> ActionParsnip, first I have to say, It is not a xorg running, but a Xephyre. Badly it is not using DRI.
<lzrdking> s/working/scanning
<LjL> Tiders: another is cenon.app
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: nice, great when that happens, go report it on the HCL :D
<lzrdking> where is the hcl?
<ae86-drifter> hi, # modprobe fuse   gives me   FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<Tiders> LjL, I definatley want a GUI one though
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | lzrdking
<ubottu> lzrdking: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LjL> Tiders: those mentioned are GUI
<lejonmanen> hello! i have an issue with a program that worked with ubuntu 9.04 but not on 9.10. what could be the cause for this?
<LjL> Tiders: there are also other programs that are a bit more CorelDraw-liked, but may do... 'xaraxl' is one, 'inkscape' is another
<ActionParsnip> lejonmanen: try renaming its config folder
<LjL> Tiders: sorry, that's 'xaralx'
<lzrdking> ActionParsnip: do i need to create a login to report it?
<xtasy> hey is anyone using the facebook plugin for pidgin
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: not sure
<Tiders> LjL, With Scribus I said I wanted to do a front and back page but how do I make it switch between the two pages
<xtasy> mine keeps disconnecting was wondering if it is just me
<ZykoticK9> xtasy, the one in the repo is old and doesn't work get the new version for the googlecode page
<LjL> Tiders: i know the program names, but it's not like i actually use them...
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/   is where you should go too
<furythor> does all wine related talk need to go for #wine ?
<xtasy> yeah I got the googlecode one
<matju> if i put a SD card in my computer and it's not automatically mounted, what can i do to mount it manually? it used to work in 9.04 but then i upgraded to 9.10... i would think that this is the only thing that changed since last time i tried.
<lzrdking> actually, its already listed as a supported scanner on the SANE website.  I didn't realize I had a 920
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hi, i'm running apache 2.2.8 on ubuntu 8.04 and apache won't shut down cleanly anymore (apache2ctl, init.d, killall). i need to do a killall -KILL to stop it. does anyone know what could be causing this?
<lejonmanen> ActionParsnip: thanks, it seems like it worked. I'm kinda embarassed...
<ZykoticK9> xtasy, 1.64 is working fine for me?
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: awesome
<ActionParsnip> matju: has it been in a windows system?
<matju> ActionParsnip: the card...? certainly not since the last time it automounted. why?
<xtasy> ZykoticK9: must be just my flakey router then cheers anyway
<matju> ActionParsnip: basically, i'm on Ubuntu and my girlfriend is on OSX.
<david_pacer> what's that command that starts with "L" that tells all about hardware and system?
<ActionParsnip> majugood, windows users have the really bad habit of not using the Safetly Remove Hardware feature then wonder why they get issues
<Billiard> ActionParsnip: does the card show up for the command sudo blkid ?
<Billiard> sorry matju ^
<matju> david_pacer: lspci and lsusb and lsmod and maybe more.
<ActionParsnip> maju: if you run: sudo fdisk -l       do you see the partition?
<lzrdking> can XSANE connect to SANE on a different machine?
<matju> Billiard: a-ha, never heard of that command
<mike998> Greetings
<mike998> Mind if I ask a question?
<legend2440> david_pacer: sudo lshw
<matju> Billiard: no, i only get four /dev/sda partitions... main hard disk
<Billiard> !ask | mike998
<ubottu> mike998: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mike998> I'm having a problem with conky on Karmic.  I'm trying to get it to display my ESSID, and if I run it as a sudo command, it displays the ESSID, no problems, as the regular user, it doesn't display anything...
<mike998> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: let me check, sounds interesting
<Billiard> matju: waht about fdisk -l   like ActionParsnip said
<ae86-drifter> how do i install fuse
<ViaNocturna85> hello
<xguru> has elbuntu been completely abandoned?
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/57798
<ikonia> xguru: do you mean edubuntu ?
<lzrdking> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<xguru> no elbuntu.  its ubuntu with the enlightenment windows manager...
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: expected it really due to the modularity of linux
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: like remote X ;)
<lzrdking> ActionParsnip: me too, but i was looking in XSANE preferences to see if there were any options
<ViaNocturna85> xguru: I'm not sure but the last entry to a guide on the matter is now a year old, but not officially abandoned
<Heckler> hello all
<ActionParsnip> lzrdking: not something i use but looks promising
<Darck> alguem sabe me dizer um programa p/ gravar descktop tipo o Cantasia p/ windows??
<LjL> !br | Darck
<ubottu> Darck: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Billiard> mike998: how are you trying to show your essid?
<VCoolio> xguru: if you want enlightenment install it on ubuntu from their own repo or from svn
<Darck> k... Obrigado
<xguru> VCoolio: i was thinking about it, but i do not want all the gnome bs....
<mike998> Billiard : Using the ${wireless_essid eth1} parameter in my config
<ViaNocturna85> xguru: perhaps xubuntu?
<mike998> Billiard : I have also tried running conky in debug (for more output) but there's nothing about not being able to acquire the essid when running it as a regular user...
<xguru> i think i will go with the minimal install and build it from there
<matju> ActionParsnip,Billiard: it only talks about the main hard disk: «Disque /dev/sda: 100.0 Go, 100030242816 octets» and the list of its 6 partitions
<xguru> i think i can replace gdm with something more practical as well
<matju> ActionParsnip,Billiard: is there any other arg i'm supposed to be putting after the «-l» ?
<xguru> ah ha! i found something on ubuntu forms that i was looking for...thanks guys
<LetsGo67> I am FED UP with the STUPID bug in Ubuntu where my CPU fan is OFF!
<ActionParsnip> matju: just -l (l)ists the partitions
<Billiard> mike998: you could try getting the essid out of iwconfig
<mike998> Billiard: unsure how to do that
<Oblat> I'm getting this error when I'm starting up vnc: http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<Billiard> mike998: pastebin your output of iwconfig eth1 ,   i dont have wireless on this computer
<matju> ActionParsnip,Billiard: /dev/*sd* has only sda* 7 times. there is no other visible drive. would the sd* card appear as a sd* or a hd* or other?
<LetsGo67> Nearly 25000 "CPU above treshold" errors!
<matju> er
<matju> ActionParsnip,Billiard: /dev/*sd* has only sda* 7 times. there is no other visible drive. would the SD card appear as a sd* or a hd* or other?
<Billiard> matju: should be sd probably
<LetsGo67> How do I turn on the fan?  It used to be on all the time in 9.04!  Didn't have this problem!
<Oblat> I'm getting this error when I'm starting up vnc: http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/    How can I fix this error?
<LetsGo67> PLEASE HELP!
<ViaNocturna85> Oblat: What happens if you run vnc as root?
<Oblat> It works
<mike998> Billiard: I get no output when using the iwcommand as a regular user, however, if I sudo, I get full output
<Oblat> on root but on my other user it does not
<Hilikus> hey guys
<matju> LetsGo67: http://www.sehsc.org/flu/images/Don%27t%20Panic.jpg
<timClicks> any expertes on dd here?
<timClicks> *experts
<Hilikus> if i want to reinstall my server from scratch but keep the configurations i've done. what do i need to save apart form /etc and /home?
<synapsys> define 'expert'
<LetsGo67> Matju THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR TOO LONG!  Sorry, but this is raelly making me mad.
<ikonia> Oblat: look at the permissions on /dev/null
<LetsGo67> My fast computer is SLOW AS HELL with Ubuntu!
<mike998> Billiard: Is it possible to give the conky executable access to the iwconfig command without opening it up any further, I am assuming that it's current state is for security's sakes
<matju> LetsGo67: going mad doesn't fix nor alleviate the problem.
<Guest12> LetsGo67: sound more like a hard ware problem but try this: sudo fan --on
<LetsGo67> Although the picture is dunny.
<Billiard> Hilikus: most config is in /etc and /home
<lstarnes> LetsGo67: have you seen any bug reports on launchpad related to your issue?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hi, i'm running apache 2.2.8 on ubuntu 8.04 and apache won't shut down cleanly anymore (apache2ctl, init.d, killall). i need to do a killall -KILL to stop it. does anyone know what could be causing this?
<LetsGo67> Istarnes: maybe, but I don't care, they shouldn't remove the fan in 9.10.  It's supposed to be an UPDATE for goodness' sake.
<iceroot> DrUnKnMuNkY: look at /var/log/apache2/error.log
<ikonia> Guest12: please don't make random nonsense comments
<Billiard> mike998: iwconfig has no output?
<ikonia> LetsGo67: it it visually slow, or slow at actually doing things ?
<Hilikus> Billiard: what about /usr and stuff like that. i don't want to keep binaries, but like i do want my mysql data. and i know that's not in /home or /etc
<DrUnKnMuNkY> iceroot: there's nothing in the error log that would indicate a problem. it says nothing when it's killed any when starting up only says that suexec is on and that the apache2.pid file has been overwritten
<Guest12> ikonia:  How is that a stupid random comment?
<mike998> Billiard: output of first line is a very bare looking "eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:"""
<LetsGo67> acer aspire 5315 It is SLOW ikonia in processing and visually.
<lstarnes> LetsGo67: the developers might not know if there hasn't been a bug reported
<ikonia> Guest12: his computer is slow - so you offer the command "sudo fan on"
<lstarnes> LetsGo67: what do you get from lsmod | grep fan ?
<LetsGo67> NEARLY 50000 CPU over treshold errors.
<Billiard> mike998: you said there wasnt any output
<LetsGo67> Intarnes: nada.
<LetsGo67> Intarnes: nada al todo
<lstarnes> LetsGo67: try sudo modprobe fan
<ikonia> LetsGo67: stop using caps lock please
<LetsGo67> FATAL: Module fan not found  (phoque!)
<mike998> Billiard: As opposed the the very verbose output I get when I enter the command as root - example line is "eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"TWINTOWN"  Nickname:"""
<LetsGo67> Ikonia: will do :)
<matju> ActionParsnip,Billiard: i googled for what appears in lspci and it led me to the name «sdhci». so i did «sudo modprobe sdhci» but no /dev/sd* appeared
<LetsGo67> Ikonia: although the "FATAL" was in caps lock
<Guest12> ikonia: I miss understood , please do not insult people , just correct them politely ..
<LetsGo67> Ikonia: first Ask.com result shows something for my computer
<ikonia> Guest12: I'm not insuling you, I am asking you to not make nonsense commands
<Billiard> mike998: running the command as a regular user leaves out the ESSID output?
<Guest12> ikonia: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/fan.1.html
<Heckler> quit
<Hilikus> is it recommended (or the opposite) to install ubuntu 9.10 server on a ext4 partition?
<ViaNocturna85> hahaha, sudo fan --on...he's right
<ikonia> Guest12: I don't see how that links to his problem - and if you look it's for a specific hardware platform, a toshiba laptop, is he running a toshiba laptop ?
<Billiard> mike998: what about iwgetid
<LetsGo67> Ikonia, Guest12: don't worry, I'm used to it, and I don't mind, and I wish it was a command.  :)
<mike998> Billiard: http://pastebin.com/d365e4ece
<ikonia> LetsGo67: what video card is in your machine, the wrong xorg configuration can often give the impression of a machine running slow, but it's not actually running slow
<mike998> Billiard: There's an internal variable in the .conkyrc that gets the essid automagically if I run it as root
<LetsGo67> ikonia: it starts up just fine, it eventually slows down.  Doubt it's an xorg issue because I can watch movies and DVDs.
<ikonia> LetsGo67: slow down would suggest something along the lines of a memory leak, or a hardware error, have you looked at what system resources are in use when it's quick and then when it's slow (something like top would do)
<matju> ActionParsnip,Billiard: what's /dev/sr0 supposed to be ?
<LetsGo67> Ikonia: the issue here is that Ubuntu is NOT detecting the fan.
<ikonia> LetsGo67: did you see you where using an acer device ?
<rocdoc> matju: that is your first optical drive
<Billiard> matju: cddrive probably
<mike998> sr = recordable device?
<hyperstream> omg, guys i went to Display and setup a second monitor and it went to, two black screens, and i hit alt tab then enter for some unknown reason, i think its make it the Active and Default setting, how can i reconfigure this setting or revert back to the old one that was working, at current i cannot boot up into X, only access terminals ;/
<matju> rocdoc,Billiard: thanks
<flupke> hi, firefox hangs from time to time when looking at pages with flash. It's sound related and I used to wrap firefox with padsp to workaround that, but it's not working anymore on 9.10, how can I fix this issue ?
<hyperstream> ive been trying to reconfigure X, Xorg -configure , dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server, still nothing
<Billiard> flupke: which flashplugin did you install?
<Ivshti> Do you know how to automatically generate /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<flupke> Billiard, flashplugin-nonfree
<hyperstream> where can i find the configure file for the system->pref->display ?
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.notworking -- then restart X or GDM or Reboot
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9 there is no xorg.conf in there, im using 9.10
<chiques> how do I find out of if I have the latest stable kernel installed in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, is this ATI?
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9 intel
<lstarnes> chiques: you can find your kernel version by using uname -r
<chiques> lstarnes, How do I know if it's the latest one? I was messing around with modem drivers and ended up changing my kernel
<lstarnes> chiques: it should usually be the latest version available from the repos for your version of ubuntu
<lstarnes> chiques: not the actual latest version of the kernel
<chiques> 2.6.31-14-generic, that sound right for 9.10?
<lstarnes> chiques: I think so
<apocalypt> chiques 2.6.31-16 is the new i guess
<chiques> k
<chiques> thanks
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9 ill pastebin what i have
<ActionParsnip> matju: sr0 == cdrom
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/338349/
<jedi06> does anyone else have problems with clicking items in firefox
<henrik__> chiques, just du a apt-get update and then dist-upgrade
<henrik__> and it should update to -16
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, sure enough no xorg.conf!  sorry man I don't know what to suggest for ya -- best of luck man
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, thanks mate
<mdb3624> my system freezes everytime I leave forcing me to reboot my computer
<ZykoticK9> jedi06, do you mean flash stuff?  do you have compiz turned on?
<hcfjxjyxjc> Entrez le texte ici...alut
<mdb3624> has someone else seen this issue?
<lstarnes> !fr | hcfjxjyxjc
<ubottu> hcfjxjyxjc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jedi06> ZykoticK9, yea notice it with flash stuff yes
<chiques> thanks henrik__
<hyperstream> can anyone help me resolve my display issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/338349/ guys i went to Display and setup a second monitor and it went to, two black screens, and i hit alt tab then enter for some unknown reason, i think its make it the Active and Default setting, how can i reconfigure this setting or revert back to the old one that was working. Cannot locate xorg config file either!
<jedi06> what is compiz? and how do i turn it on/off
<ae86-drifter> i need help desperately, i just installed linux-image, now when i boot up i just get black creen, i can switch to the CLI with ctrl+alt+f1 but when i goto f7 it is blank, startx tells me X is already running.. i restored a backup of my x11.conf file and still get a blank screen!
<jedi06> ZykoticK9, ^
<matju> ActionParsnip,Billiard: so, what could i do, beyond «sudo modprobe sdhci» ?
<ZykoticK9> jedi06, compiz is 3d effects
<mike998> Anyone else able to help? Is there another room I should go to ?
<jedi06> ZykoticK9, should i turn it on/off?
<ZykoticK9> jedi06, try system/preferences/appearance - visual effects tab - and see what it's set too
<ae86-drifter> please if someone could pm me with some assistance
<jedi06> Normal
<jedi06> ZykoticK9, ^
<Tina-> hyperstream: try setting resolutions with xrandr or lxrandr
<ae86-drifter> ill give $10 paypal for help
<Tina-> :O
<MatBoy> does someone know a nice shortname for ubuntu ?
<MatBoy> ubu ? ubun ?
<ZykoticK9> jedi06, if you set it to None then flash-clicking will work (for a work around you can try click and holding your right button down, then left click on the flash button and it might work as well)
<apocalypt> hyperstream: or try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matju> jedi06: if you intend to use VNC remote-desktop across the atlantic, i recommend to turn off compiz, all other wm effects, and font antialiasing as well, ... and pick a client wisely.
<torasuku> MatBoy, what's wrong with "ubuntu"?
<hyperstream> apocalypt i did that, doesnt do anything ;/
<ActionParsnip> matju: sudo rmmod usb_storage; sleep 5; sudo modprobe usb_storage
<MatBoy> torasuku: to lon in my hostnames ;)
<MatBoy> *long
<matju> jedi06: otherwise, it's a matter of whether it distracts you.
<apocalypt> Tina-: did u get your eee-aplet?
<Tina-> apocalypt: no :(
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jedi06> well why in the F*** doesn't it just work!
<apocalypt> hyperstream:  do u use a nvidia card?
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip i did ask a question!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ae86-drifter> i need help desperately, i just installed linux-image, now when i boot up i just get black creen, i can switch to the CLI with ctrl+alt+f1 but when i goto f7 it is blank, startx tells me X is already running.. i restored a backup of my x11.conf file and still get a blank screen!
<matju> jedi06: or whether it eats your CPU or slows down your GPU, ...
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: its 6 characters, why is it too long?
<Billiard> matju: i have no idea, im not so good at getting devices to be detected if they dont work out of the box
<hyperstream> apocalypt nope, intel laptop one
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: what graphics card are you using?
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: oops, that was for ae86-drifter
<Tina-> tried the instruction on the form but i got some error about etc/init.d/hotkeys-start not excists
<jedi06> well it is just aggravating to have these little bugs.
<leaf-sheep> hyperstream: What resolution?
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: linux-image is default installed in ubuntu
<hyperstream> 1024
<matju> ActionParsnip: it's not a usb_storage device, is it? it only appears on the PCI bus. my SD reader is built into the laptop.
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys Im using a live CD and starting synaptic and marking all upgrades, followed by generate package download script. I ran the bash script and all of the updates for 9.04 are a folder on my desktop. Theres 272 updates total. I was gonna put em on a CD-R and include a bash script called install.sh that just runs "sudo dpkg -I *.deb" from within the CD, but are there any other alternatives to this like are there any GUI tools that I 
<ubuntuxxx> i found hundreds of tutorials for creating a bootable ubuntu live usb drive. what i'm trying to find is a way to create a windows install usb FROM ubuntu. please if you know some way let me know!
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: nvidia 6150 onboard 512Mb
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: because it is...
<hyperstream> i just need to get it back to default
<hyperstream> as if i just reinstalled it
<apocalypt> Tina-: a symbolic link of that program in /etc/init.d/ doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> matju: its on the usb bus
<linuxguy2009> It would be a service pack for Ubuntu 9.04 thats my goal.
<lstarnes> ae86-drifter: which graphics card are you using ?
<ae86-drifter> geforce 7600
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy2009: just install the updates and it will be a "service pack" equiv
<hyperstream> i just had to unplg the monitor
<henrik__> linuxguy2009, I dont know if UNetbootin would od it for you if you have windows in a .iso file
<hyperstream> the second monitor
<hyperstream> thanks guys
<hyperstream> life savers
<flupke> so, there is no way to wrap firefox with padsp anymore ?
<lstarnes> ae86-drifter: are you using the proprietary drivers for nvidia cards?
<chris231989_> ubuntuxxx: could you not just use dd to copy the windows isntall disk to usb dirve
<ae86-drifter> lstarnes yes
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: if you remove the video driver you use, you should get a display
<matju> ActionParsnip: if so, then how come lsusb doesn't show it?
<apocalypt> hyperstream: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670645
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, i dont know how to from CLI
<ubuntuxxx> chris23
<linuxguy2009> ActionParsnip: Yeah I know how to install them manually. I guess I could just throw em in a CDR and manually install them on a fresh install. Dont get much easier I guess.
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: what video card do you have?
<ZykoticK9> linuxguy2009, dpkg -i won't work unless you get the order right!  check out apt-on-cd (or something like that), OR just copy all the files to /var/cache/apt/archive <- this is what I do to save having to alway download all updates
<ae86-drifter> apt-get remove nvidia ?
<ubuntuxxx> chris231989_ all i have is an iso. can i just dd an iso to usb and it will work?
<ae86-drifter> nvidia 7600
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<chris231989_> ubuntuxxx: i've never done it but i belive you can just use if=/path/toiso/blah.iso then ?path/to/usbdrive
<cmacis> Hey all. I've just reinstalled karmic and I need some help. The screen is bigger than my monitor, so I'm only seeing the top left of the screen. I've been into system>preferences>display but none of the settings there worked. Every setting but the one I'm on turned everything into lines
<chris231989_> ?=/
<linuxguy2009> ZykoticK9: well actually "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" works perfectly in any folder full of deb packages.
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy2009: you can use aptoncd
<Billiard> chris231989 ubuntuxxx i think there is more to it than that
<Hilikus> whats the status on installing ubuntu server on an ext4 partition?
<ZykoticK9> linuxguy2009, only if you are VERY lucky
<Hilikus> still not recommended?
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: go for it
<lstarnes> Hilikus: I haven't heard anything about it
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: the kernel is good with ext4
<linuxguy2009> ZykoticK9: You just have to know what your doing when you make your repo disks to get all the deps.
<lstarnes> Hilikus: although I do recall something about an issue eith ext4 and large files.  It may or may not have been patched if it actually does exist
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip: i heard there was a problem with data loss, i heard it was gonna be fixed in 2.6.30 i think
<lstarnes> *with
<Hilikus> the other problem was grub
<ubuntuxxx> billiard: my intuition would be to agree with you. although after chris suggested, i went and checked a bit and it seems its doable
<lstarnes> 2.6.30 has been out for a while
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: you will then be able to reboot and use a safer driver
<lstarnes> and ubuntu 9.10 uses 2.6.31
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: then use karmic ;)
<linuxguy2009> 9.10 yuuuuk ok im outta here.
<cmacis> It's weird because the openchrome drivers are installed, and that's what my laptop needs
<LetsGo67> Istarnes: the computer shut down on itself due to the overheating.  After the reboot, the fan is up and running, albeit rather noisy.
<Hilikus> lstarnes: yes, but i'm not 100% sure if it was true that it was gonna be fixed in 2.6.30. that's what i want to know if anyone knows of that bug of data loss on ext4 when the FS was not unmounted correctly
<apocalypt> cmacis: crtl+alt+F1 >login>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. maybe it helps
<Hilikus> lstarnes: also, does ubuntu 9.10 come with grub2? cause i also heard grub1 would not boot up frmo a ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: check the bugs logged
<lstarnes> Hilikus: it does and I think it can
 * Tina- using ext4 on her gentoo since 2.6.29 kerenl and never had a problem, stem is always on, accept the powerfails ,lol, but that is good itnever broke 'yet'
<ActionParsnip> Tina-: get a UPS if your power fails
<apocalypt> cmacis: after that restart Xserver: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart for ubuntu
<Tina-> ActionParsnip: i know but i'm poor ;)
<Hilikus> lstarnes: which one can? grub1?
<lstarnes> Hilikus: grub2
<Hilikus> oh ok
<Hilikus> thanks
<lstarnes> Hilikus: grub1 is no longer developed
<apocalypt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kain_> where can i find the default folder icons in Karmic (ex : Pictures folder, Downloads folder, ..)
<Hilikus> would i notice any perfomance difference if i install / on ext4 instead of ext3 or the bottlenecks for servers are not on the FS? i know it probably depends on the services runnig, but i'm talking about in general, the kernel, etc and apache, mysql and common services
<Tina-> Hilikus: grub1 boots ext4 fine, but maybe concider a small /boot partition (maybe eve ext2)
<Cuddles> quick question, if I'm trying to set up a triple boot with Win Xp, Win 7, and the current release of Ubuntu. Should I install both the Win OS's then the Ubuntu OS?
<apocalypt> kain_: open nautilus and push crtl+h they are in hidden folders
<apocalypt> i guess
<Hilikus> Tina-: i will use grub2 if that's the default in ubuntu now. i installed my server when feisty was the latest
<Cuddles> so grub will see it?
<trism> Cuddles: yes, otherwise windows will wipe out grub
<ActionParsnip> kain_: look in /usr/share/pixmaps
<^workman^> Cuddles: yes
<Cuddles> sweet!
<Cuddles> Thx!
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, i tried sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove, then i rebooted and i get the same thing
<Hilikus> Cuddles: i think you also have to do XP, 7, otherwise XP will wipeout 7's
<LetsGo67> Istarnes: help please?
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: could remove xserver-xorg-video-nv
<Cuddles> yeah i was thinking that too Xp's bootmbr is kind of dumb
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip thanks ill try that hang on
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: you could also reinstall the kernel you use
<kain_> apocalypt : nautilus?
<ae86-drifter> ok
<Viking667> Hi all. I've got a pulseaudio problem. I don't know how to stop it from starting up... and I can't seem to get any sound to work without using pulseaudio, period.
<apocalypt> kain do what ActionParsnip told u if u are back again
<ae86-drifter> at boot time i have a selection of about 6 kernels, none work
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: it will force the system to use the vesa driver
<apocalypt> kain_: nautilus is the standard file browser of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: do any work?
<kain_> ActionParsnip : i look already in pixmaps and couldn't find the icons for the folders in "places"
<Tina-> Cuddles: i sometimes use a  weird way to dual boot, i setup grub on none mbr dd that and add that to the windows bootloader, so i always have a spare grub to boot things up
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip no kernels from the boot menu work, they all do the same thing
<ae86-drifter> well it loads the kernel, just not X11
<Tina-> have not tried that with a grub2 tho
<apocalypt> kain_: try /usr/share/icons/
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: ok then read: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RaJiL> hi
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, removing  xserver-xorg-video-nv just worked
<plitter> why doesnt the tab work for autocompletion of nicks? it worked before.
<ae86-drifter> i now have gui with a crazy small resolution
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: got an X server?
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, yep
<hdtdi_> i have a question.. where should i put favicon.ico in my apache2 dirs ?
<lstarnes> plitter: which client are you using?
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, so just reinstall nvidia drivers now?
<apocalypt> kain_: there are also the wallpapers /usr/share/wallpapers/
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<lstarnes> hdtdi_: the highest directory
<lstarnes> hdtdi_: usually /var/www/
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: or 190 if you have the repo
<plitter> lstarnes: empathy
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, thanks for the assistance, much appreciated!
<lstarnes> plitter: it might be a bug in empathy
<hdtdi_> lstarnes, should i write something in the config file or in the index file or i just have to put it into /var/www ?
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: np man, you can keep your 10 USD too ;)
<VCoolio> what's the svn command to get the newest branch? update / merge / pull?
<ae86-drifter> haha ok
<DrUnKnMuNkY> I can't shutdown apache cleanly anymore. There's nothing helpful in error.log. I need to use killall -KILL to stop it. any ideas?
<eremite> Does anyone know how to edit Tomboy notes so that I can change the default "Today" note template?
<lstarnes> VCoolio: update updates to the newest revision of the current branch
<plitter> lstarnes: humm now it works....:p thanks for the help your a lifesaver:D
<lstarnes> hdtdi_: browsers should automatically find favicon.ico without any additional configuration
<VCoolio> lstarnes: ok thx, I was kind of confused
<ae86-drifter> this resulted all from running command apt-get install linux-image
<hdtdi_> DrUnKnMuNkY, whats the output when you run apache2ctl stop ?
<RaJiL> how increment screen resolution? , i have Ati propietary driver
<ae86-drifter> RaJiL, edit the settings
<ActionParsnip> !ati | RaJiL
<ubottu> RaJiL: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> RaJiL: theres more steps yuo need
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hdtdi_: nothing, it appears to stop. i posted apache2ctl stop with ps -ef | grep apache2 here: http://pastebin.com/m1ad41f2f
<kain_> apocalypt : thank you, u found the place i was looking for /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places
<hdtdi_> DrUnKnMuNkY, try - /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
#ubuntu 2009-12-10
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hdtdi_: same result. only thing that stops it is killall -KILL apache2. killall apache2 doesn't work
<matju> ActionParsnip: if something is on the usb bus, then why does it show up in lspci and not in lsusb ?
<hdtdi_> dont know mate.. with sudo apache2ctl stop indeed nothing happens but sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop works fine for me
<eremite> When I plug my card reader into my USB plug, and insert the card, ubuntu does not read the card.
<Billiard> hdtdi_: how did you start apache
<Billiard> eremite: is the card formatted?
<holmser> anyone here compiled moonlight 2.0 beta?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hdtdi_: i haven't found anything helpful on the net either, i think i'm gonna file a bug on this one. thanks for trying
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I got the grub-pc update. Now the dialog defconf appear asking me to choose option. Which should I choose? "Keep the local version currently installed"?
<Tina-> holmser: why you need it, i've never seen it accept on windows sites
<holmser> to watch some streaming videos
<holmser> WEC.tv specifically
<apocalypt> isolat3dsh33p: do u want to keep the old configuration then choose yes
<con6> hi, good morning...
<tn90> i configured wlan via wap_supplicant.conf, referenced to it via interfaces.conf and /etc/init.d/networking restart does activate the connection. The Problem I encounter occurs when i reboot. shouldn't the script for networking start be executed? I think it is because wlan is not established when dhcp tries to get an IP. Is there a way to have a delay between wlan init and dhcp. or to make dch
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: if you didnt make any changes manually you should install the mantainers version
<LetsGo67> Istarnes?
<tn90> dhcp to recheck after a while
<holmser> just downloaded the svn repo
<holmser> working on compiling
<isolat3dsh33p> apocalypt: it's the "What would you like to do about grub?" question. I don't know which to choose
<holmser> do I need to sudo a "make install" command?
<apocalypt> isolat3dsh33p: do what Billiard said. it's the safe way if u did change anything in grub
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard: I'm not sure I did, but I have dual boot. I don't have to reconfigure it for dual boot right?
<^workman^> holmser: yes
<apocalypt> *i meant didn't
<LetsGo67> *sighs*
<^workman^> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<^workman^> hmm, not what I was expecting..
<apocalypt> isolat3dsh33p: normally it should see the other bootable OS on your Pc.
<linuxguy2009> Ok Im ditching 9.10 and going back to 9.04. I want the netbook edition on my netbook and the regular on my desktop. The netbook is in IMG format. Whats the easiest way to convert it to ISO for DVD burning?
<eremite> Billiard: no, the card is not formatted.  Ubuntu doesnt even give me a pop up notification saying that it's detected the hardware, but the light on the reader does come on.  So many, many problems with Karmic.
<isolat3dsh33p> apocalypt: I'll choose install the new one then. And do the debugging later.
<isolat3dsh33p> apocalypt, Billiard : thanks. :)
<etfb> Is there a tool similar to KDiff3, WinDiff or WinMerge, that does file _and directory_ comparisons in Gnome?
<apocalypt> isolat3dsh33p: np...do it if it works :D
<Billiard> eremite: is the card dispayed when you use the sudi fdisk -l command
<Flannel> etfb: I believe meld does
<lzrdking> grrr, XSANE works locally, but when i try from my laptop, i see the connection coming in and XSANE says no devices were found
<etfb> Flannel: Excellent.  Don't know why I didn't see that.  Installing now.
<qwyeth> How can I selectively remove users from the GDM greeter list without deleting accounts in Karmic?
<eremite> Billiard: Big thanks.  Got it figured out.,
<etfb> Flannel: Perfect!  Thank you.
<Billiard> eremite: ok cool
<xtjacob> ok this is really annoying, I've been having Internet problems with my web browser, and it doesn't matter which one. I'm having slow Internet and every now and then i get errors about the website not loading. Can someone please help!
<rob0917_> If ubuntu freezes on you ,what should you do?
<linxeh> cry
<DeSian> rob0917, Alt-Delete+F2
<rob0917_> ty
<BOBO> you should chill out ;)
<morpeth> when I change something (say, listening port) in sshd_config the changes don't apply when I restart the service (or restart the machine). Anyone have any idea why this might be?
<BOBO> or thaw :)
<Billiard> xtjacob: do other computers on your network have this problem
<goncalo> need help!! hot to install nvidia driver
<xtjacob> Billiard: no one is running linux mint wireless, the other ubuntu lan. I also forgot to say i'm on wireless too
<holmser> damn... mono won't compile and install on my machine
<Billiard> goncalo: does it show up in the hardware drivers from the menu?
<Billiard> xtjacob: so yes problems, or no problems with other computers
<holmser> the error is stops on is mcs not found in /bin/sh
<lostin> My sqlite does not have a .pc file in usr/lib/pkgconfig.  How can I fix this?
<xtjacob> no problems
<xtjacob> Billiard: no problems
<goncalo> how can i see it? tell me steps on menu
<Hilikus> where are the ufw rules stored?
<etfb> Flannel, it's typical Gnome software though.  No proper keyboard shortcuts, and lots of little bugs that make it a pain to use.  I guess the people who wrote it don't actually use it themselves...
<Billiard> xtjacob: im guessing its poor wireless drivers, i dont know what you could do
<Billiard> goncalo: there is only about 20 things on the menu, just take a look, its probably like administration>hardware drivers
<xtjacob> Billiard: well it just started doing this i've been using it for awhile and no its just starting to do it. I'm on an acer aspire 4530 laptop
<xae8koo> Hello
<plitter> does anyone know how 2*Increment([m+1/2]) = 2*Increment(m)
<plitter> ?
<xae8koo> Does emphaty have an backend I can see in a terminaL?
<jrib> plitter: is this really an ubuntu question?
<goncalo> hmm i think it is already isntalled
<goncalo> 1 other problemthis 1 big problem
<Alvinch> good morning
<plitter> jrib: no... but i figured a lot of the people here were doing pseudocode so i figured to give it a shot here as well
<goncalo> i got my windows fkud up
<lzrdking> can anyone help me with SANE over a network?
<jrib> plitter: please keep questions related to ubuntu support here
<goncalo> it only recognized 30gb of HD but i have 1tb
<jrib> !ot > plitter
<ubottu> plitter, please see my private message
<plitter> jrib: nothing came up
<jrib> !ot | plitter
<ubottu> plitter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mac9416> Hey, y'all, how can I install Java plugins for Firefox?
<mac9416> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mac9416> Whadayaknow.
<plitter> jrib: ahh, will do
<xtjacob> anyone have any ideas?
<Billiard> goncalo: run sudo fdisk -l
<goncalo> ubuntu only recognizes 850gb of 930gb. i want to know whats happening to the others gb.is there any app like partition magic ?
<jrib> goncalo: how are you determining what ubuntu recognizes?
<Billiard> goncalo: i just told you one
<goncalo> how can i run that? im n00b at linux, this was the only SO that my PC recognized
<Billiard> goncalo: type in this command    sudo fdisk -l
<goncalo> where
<Billiard> goncalo: a command prompt
<apocalypt> goncalo: open a Terminal
<goncalo> :S i have no idea whats that :S
<goncalo> okk
<goncalo> done
<apocalypt> sudo fdisk -l
<Billiard> goncalo: it will list your partitions
<goncalo> it does
<goncalo> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jrib> !who | goncalo
<ubottu> goncalo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xtjacob> ok this is really annoying, I've been having Internet problems with my web browser, and it doesn't matter which one. I'm having slow Internet and every now and then i get errors about the website not loading. Can someone please help!
<goncalo> !tab oi
<leaf-sheep> xtjacob: Firefox?
<linuxguy2009> How do I convert netbook.img file to ISO so i can install to my netbook with an external DVDRW drive?
<goncalo> !who | xtjacob
<ubottu> xtjacob: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xtjacob> leaf-sheep: firefox and google chrome
<goncalo> how can i refer the person i want to talk?
<leaf-sheep> xtjacob: Is it happening right now? If so, try this. Open a terminal and "firefox -safe-mode" to determine that it is not one of the extensions causing that.
<Billiard> !tab | goncalo
<ubottu> goncalo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> goncalo: write their nick at the beginning of what you say
<apache> hi guys i've a problem with ubuntu
<xtjacob> leaf-sheep: ok, but right now i'm using chrome and still having the same problem
<goncalo> <Billiard> like this?
<Billiard> goncalo: yea thats good
<goncalo> ok thanks
<apocalypt> linuxguy2009: tried to burn the img file?
<linuxguy2009> apocalypt: Umm no. Can I just use Brasero or my copy of nero Linux to do that?
<Billiard> goncalo: you can try    sudo parted -l     its a little easier to read the sizes
<xtjacob> leaf-sheep: started in safe mode still slow
<epinky> linuxguy2009: use ccd2iso
<morpeth> anyone? when I change something (say, listening port) in sshd_config the changes don't apply when I restart the service (or restart the machine). Anyone have any idea why this might be?
<apocalypt> linuxguy2009: both u can use. try Brasero it should work good enough
<linuxguy2009> epinky: I installed that tool but it says it cant access the file to write to it. Wierd.
<Billiard> morpeth: what exactly did you change?
<goncalo> <Billiard> i did, it says i only have those bytes, but all the space is avaiable at ubuntu, must be some error of calculation
<Billiard> goncalo: you only have what bytes?
<leaf-sheep> xtjacob: Gotcha. Fresh installation or what? You're the only one in the household using Internet and nobody else is torrenting stuffs?
<epinky> linuxguy2009: ccd2iso $img_file $iso_file ?
<lzrdking> can anyone help me with SANE?  it works fine locally, but when i try to connect over my network, i see the connection come in, but XSANE says "No devices available"
<zruty> What can I do about my live USB dropping to an initramfs shell when booting?
<goncalo> <Billiard> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<apache> anyone can help me?
<goncalo> oops
<Billiard> goncalo: try the command   sudo parted -l
<^workman^> !ask | apache
<ubottu> apache: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<morpeth> I uncommented #port 22 and replaced with Port 450 and killed and restarted sshd. any changes to sshd_config dont apply as if im editing the wrong file
<goncalo> <Billiard> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<linuxguy2009> epinky: might be the default file name length or format ill try renaming it first.
<xtjacob> leaf-sheep: upgrade to 9.10 yes people are using internet, but it's fast for them. I'm currently downloading ubuntu 10.04 alpha 1, but it's not a torrent and it still does it even if i'm not torrenting anything.
<Billiard> morpeth: which file did you edit?
<apache> i get aan :   alert   /dev/disk/by-uuid/  my uuid does not exist
<morpeth> <Billiard> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Billiard> goncalo: do you have a question?
<linuxguy2009> epinky: Error: cannot open source file for reading!
<tzanger> good evening
<apache> i get aan :   alert   /dev/disk/by-uuid/  my uuid does not exist       can anyone solve it?
<tzanger> tell me, why does apt-get say some packages are being held back? can you inquire as to why?
<Billiard> tzanger: which packages?
<^workman^> !elaborate | apache
<ubottu> apache: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tzanger>   bind9-host dnsutils ifuse libbind9-50 libdns50 libiphone0 libisc50 libisccc50 libisccfg50
<epinky> linuxguy2009: sudo chmod 777 $img_file
<linuxguy2009> epinky: checking
<goncalo> <Billiard> how can i get nice desktops and themes?
<leaf-sheep> xtjacob: I'm trying the search engines and see if anything turns up.  It can be hard to troubleshoot this.  Some problems are either hit-or-miss.
<apocalypt> goncalo: gnome-look.org
<Billiard> goncalo: gnome-look.org  ?
<^workman^> gnocalo: check out http://gnome-look.org
<linuxguy2009> epinky: still no go
<kain_> i have added my second partition in the fstab to automount, how can i enable my user to write, read, execute ect on the drive?
<ae86-drifter> i am getting FATAL: Module fuse not found, i cannot install fuse ..!
<xtjacob> leaf-sheep
<xtjacob> ; ok thanks!
<goncalo> ty
<epinky> linuxguy2009: sudo ccd2iso $img_file $iso_file ?
<morpeth> someone has the same problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015959 exactly the same as with me
<xtjacob> leaf-sheep: ok thanks!
<lzrdking> no one is awake in #sane :(
<apocalypt> 3 times i guess he will nerver looking for on other sites
<apocalypt> lol
<Shwack> Am I to understand I can take my USB key,  bring it home, stick it in my parent's computer, run Ubuntu, connect to my home computer via Control through Desktop app in Applications > Internet  , and be using my computer????
<mMezquitale> kain_,  go to the place where you mounted the hard drive and chown it to yourself, ex: sudo  chown mezquitale:mezquitale /media/hd
<Billiard> morpeth: pastebin your ssh and sshd config files
<morpeth> k sec
<ae86-drifter> Shwack, yeah sure
<Shwack> ae86-drifter: .....that is so awesome
<kain_> tried but opertation not permitted
<kain_> oh yeah its true, i forgot, the type is fat32
<linuxguy2009> epinky: Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!
<^workman^> morpeth: the guy in the forum changes his port to 443 restarts sshd and then ssh's to port 22? doh!
<ae86-drifter> Shwack, have you tried it
<kain_> its supposed to be a different command
<^workman^> morpeth: then asks why it doesn't work?
<Shwack> ae86-drifter: no, I would not know where to start, but I would love to be able to connect to my home computer at my parent's house during christmas break
<^workman^> morpeth: he would need to ssh to port 443.... ssh -p 443 $hostname
<ae86-drifter> is your home computer running linux also?
<apache> i have a problem with ubuntu :  when i check my new kernel it doesn't start, when i check my old kernel i get an alert:  /dev/disk/by-uuid/uuid  does not exists . When i try a live cd i get:  kernel panicnot syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block.
<Shwack> yes
<^workman^> morpeth: run - nmap localhost
<Billiard> ^workman^: the problem is that he can still connect on port 22 after changing hte port
<morpeth> No, he changes the port to 443, and then tries to ssh to 443 but refused, but 22 still listening! even though he edited ssh_config to port 443
<mMezquitale> kain_, you have fat32 partition mounted using fstab and you can't write to it?!?
<goncalo> noob question: how can i download ir? :P
<ae86-drifter> wtf is ir
<kain_> mMezquitale: i found how to do it
<^workman^> Billiard: doh, missed that.. =) srry
<mMezquitale> kain_, ok
<ae86-drifter> infrared?
<kain_> mMezquitale : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217492
<Kedlun> hey anyone know how to check the version of a program in repos with apt-get?
<jrib> Kedlun: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> !apt > Kedlun
<ubottu> Kedlun, please see my private message
<morpeth> netstat -na | grep -i listen shows 22 still open and listening even after sshd_config says port 450 (for instance) and i restarted the service
<mMezquitale> morpeth, sounds like port 22 is still around somewhere in the config, youo might want to try logging in using -v to see what's going on
<Shwack> ae86-drifter: both computers will be running ubuntu
<Kedlun> jrib, ubottu, thanks guys
<linuxguy2009> Kedlun: man apt-get
<^workman^> morpeth: are you logged into the system via ssh right now?
<ae86-drifter> kool well set up port forwarding on your router then
<alankila> morpeth: sudo netstat -lanp | less. Then lok what binds to 22
<apache> i have a problem with ubuntu :  when i check my new kernel it doesn't start, when i check my old kernel i get an alert:  /dev/disk/by-uuid/uuid  does not exists . When i try a live cd i get:  kernel panicnot syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block.
<ae86-drifter> apache !repeat
<morpeth> i can ssh -p 22 localhost yeah
<ae86-drifter> !repeat apache
<goncalo> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885 i want this 1, how do d apply it?
<apache> i have a problem with ubuntu :  when i check my new kernel it doesn't start, when i check my old kernel i get an alert:  /dev/disk/by-uuid/uuid  does not exists . When i try a live cd i get:  kernel panicnot syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block.
<ae86-drifter> apache STFU
<ae86-drifter> enough flood here
<mMezquitale> !language ae86-drifter
<Billiard> !language | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jedi06> how would I upload a directory to another computer?
<ae86-drifter> .kickban apache
<^workman^> morpeth: can you get to a normal console to the system you are messing with?
<mMezquitale> !patience | apache
<ubottu> apache: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Billiard> jedi06: ftp sftp samba, how do you want to do it?
<jedi06> scp
<goncalo> <Billiard> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885
<lostin> When software is installed, how does the <filename.pc> file get created.  I have a software that won't install because it can't find sqlite.
<apache> ubboty how can i repeat without causing flood
<^workman^> jedi06: scp -rp dir name user@host:/path/
<jrib> lostin: be more specific.  What software?  How are you installing it?
<Shwack> ae86-drifter: will I need to have anything special running on home computer before attempting to connect to it?
<Billiard> goncalo: what?
<mMezquitale> apache, it sounds like your hard drive is dying or is already dead
<apache> ubottu how can i repeat without causing flood
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> apache: wait 10-15 minutes before repeating
<roygbiv> apache did you just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Billiard> apache: you cant, so dont
<goncalo> <Billiard> how can i aplly that theme
<ardchoille> !nick > box_
<ubottu> box_, please see my private message
<apache> roygbiv, i have 8.10
<Billiard> goncalo: im not 100% sure, you should be able to download the theme then drag it onto your theme selection dialog i think
<morpeth> im sitting at the host now. I can ssh to it ok. it just doenst recognize any changes to sshd_config
<VCoolio> goncalo: if there is a gtk theme inside that works the normal way; for the window borders you need emerald installed and use emerald theme manager
<goncalo> <Billiard> ill try
<Billiard> morpeth: pastebin your ssh config files
<^workman^> morpeth: you are at the console correct? not connected remotely?
<apocalypt> goncalo: choose the right for your system depends on gnome or kde. sometimes there is a readme file where u can see how to install that theme
<mMezquitale> morpeth, i had the same issue, the problem was I had a port open in a config file
<VCoolio> goncalo: and apply emerald as your window decorator; fusion-icon is a useful tool for that, or set it in your compiz window decoration plugin
<apache> i have a problem with ubuntu : when i check my new kernel it doesn't start, when i check my old kernel i get an alert:  /dev/disk/by-uuid/uuid  does not exists . When i try a live cd i get:  kernel panicnot syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block.
<jmigel> hey did pidgin stop working for everyone yesterday? im running whatever the LTS version is
<jrib> apache: stop repeating so often (last warning)
<lostin> jrib the software is GTK Fast Address. When I run the configure file I get an error.  No package 'sqlite3' found
<apache> jrib, sorry
<goncalo> where can i get compiz?
<jrib> lostin: you need the corresponding -dev package
<jrib> !compile > lostin
<ubottu> lostin, please see my private message
<jrib> !compiz | goncalo
<trism> lostin: libsqlite3-dev
<ubottu> goncalo: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mMezquitale> apache, I already told you it sounds like your hard drive is dying, UUID usually doesnt fail unless it's a hardware failure
<goncalo> aorry
<goncalo> sorry
<jmigel> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<goncalo> !compiz
<goncalo> !compiz | goncalo
<ubottu> goncalo, please see my private message
<jmigel> i try to connect to messenger with pidgin adn it tells me the protocol is not supported by the server... what to do?
<Billiard> jmigel: which protocol?
<jmigel> Billiard... messenger?
<lostin> jrib I am looking now. trism, thankyou
<Billiard> jmigel: msn aim ...?
<mMezquitale> lol
<jmigel> Billiard... oh sorry i thought msn is messenger... its msn
<Shwack> Could an yone familiar with Terminal Server Client spend a few moments with me instructing which fields need to be filled out to connect and where I can find the appropriate information for those fields
<^workman^> !tsclient
<patriconway> hey what's the package name for the dvd decryption package in ubuntu 9.10? formerly known as libdvdcss2
<^workman^> darn
<apocalypt> jmigel: i guess msn is supported in pidgin
<jmigel> apocalypt yes its been working fine for years
<Shwack> ^workman^: I appreciate the try for a link to google but what i am looking for is human interaction with somebod who has done it before and can tell me what is necessary and what is not
<BalSak> hi guys. got a new ALIX device shipped with a CF card & pf pre-installed. pulled the card & making a backup via dd over my ubuntu desktop, but I'm seening some weird things in the filesystem: references to "bsd magic" & the filesystem seems non-standars (i.e only a partion #4 is visible).
<BalSak> any advice plase?
<Billiard> patriconway: you need to install that package with a different command, one sec
<goncalo> Billiard how can i play windows games here?
<mMezquitale> Shwack, sounds like you want to browse the forums or you want someone to hold your hand in the room, try searching the forums and if you need help then come back, pointing you at the right direction usually helps you the most though
<ZykoticK9> patriconway, libdvdread4
<Billiard> goncalo: some games work with wine, check the wine appdb for supporting programs
<^workman^> Shawck: its' pretty easy, host(server), username, password... what else do you need to know?
<goncalo> ty
<patriconway> thanks zykoticK9
<^workman^> Shawck: click and explore =)... you are using the GUI client correct?
<Shwack> mMezquitale: you assume i haven't already tried but thank you anyway
<jmigel> I figure i have to upgrade from pidgin 2.4.1 to something newer... how come ubuntu wont let me upgrade to newer apps without changing animal names?
<Billiard> patriconway: you might want   /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<^workman^> Shwack: click and explore =)... you are using the GUI client correct?
<VCoolio> jmigel: they want to ensure stability; add a repo with the version you want, if available
<arand> patriconway: package name is the same afaik, but you need to run the specific script contained in the installed libdvdread4, unless you add the medibuntu repo.
<BalSak> could it be a bug somewhere
<BalSak> ?
<migg137> how do i make my backlight dimer thanks
<apocalypt> goncalo: games which aren't supported by wine maybe u can play with CrossOver Games oder Cedega. but u need to buy it.
<ermac0> I cant seem to remove Adobe Flash 9, i have done sudo apt-get remove adobeplugin-nonfree and then downloadded the .deb file to install flash 10. That was successful however while loading checking about:plugins it shows both active...I disable flash 9 through the addons options, and then the adobe flash test website states that i dont have flash installed..So its not recognizing my flash 10..and someone still finding flash
<ermac0>  9... I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS...please help
<^workman^> Shwack: I use the terminal client daily... so let me know what you need help with
<jmigel> VCoolio can i browse apps in repo's somewhere you think?
<goncalo> ok
<ermac0> Browser in use is firefox...
<goncalo> CS it seems to work very fine
<Shwack> ^workman^: yes, All i really need to know is Client hostname and domain
<Shwack> i just want to be sure before i drive all the way home and find out i did something wrong...
<^workman^> shwack: well, if you don't already know that info, then terminal server client isn't going to help
<VCoolio> jmigel: paunchpad.net is a good place to start; or just google "ubuntu pidgin repository"; be sure not to install from an obscure source
<VCoolio> jmigel: launchpad.net that is
<mMezquitale> jmigel, ubuntu does let you upgrade applications, you can install/uninstall/upgrade whichever application you want
<migg137> how do i make my backlioghts dimmer
<^workman^> shwack: do you know if the remote host is part of a domain? do you know what the DS name is?
<Billiard> migg137: did you check the power options?
<jmigel> VCoolio thanks ill check it out... maybe ill just wait untill the april LTS and reinstall...
<mMezquitale> migg137, youre using a laptop?
<Oblat> I'm getting this error when I'm starting up vnc: http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/    How can I fix this error?
<Shwack> ^workman^:  I will find out and get back to you - one moment
<goncalo> Is it possible to use daemon tools or image disc creators
<apocalypt> Oblat: did u start it with sudo?
<jmigel> mMezquitale although what you say is true, you make it seem simple and that is misleading
<Oblat> apo, no but i will try right now with sudo
<Billiard> goncalo: you dont need daemon tools to mount images, you can just mount them with the mount command
<migg137> nMezquitale, yes
<^workman^> shwack: open the terminal client then - fill out the computer: field, protocol = RDP, username = ?, password: = ? Domain: ? (fill out the ? with your info for that host).
<goncalo> oh, i dont know anything about those commands. can u give me a link to read more about it?
<lzrdking> can anyone help me with SANE?  it works fine locally, but when i try to connect over my network, i see the connection come in, but XSANE says "No devices available"
<Billiard> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<_ope_> anyone tell me why i get 2 X sessions load when it boots and one says it cant detect my video card settings and once i close it the other one loads fine?
<^workman^> goncalo: man mount
<Shwack> ^workman^: thank you, I just need to find out where to make sure i have correct info for domain is all
<goncalo> !mount | goncalo
<ubottu> goncalo, please see my private message
<Oblat> apo, that made me go into the root user. I want to load it with my other user account.
<apocalypt> goncalo: if u are a beginner on linux/Ubuntu try this www.ubuntuguide.org
<^workman^> shwack: are you sure the system is part of a domain?
<Shwack> ^workman^: I am not sure, no
<mMezquitale> jmigel, it all depends on what you consider "simple".  Some  applications you can uninstall and install using a .deb package from their website, others you have to compile yourself, the point im trying to make is that it is quite possible and using a method that you prefer, you have to start at some point
<Oblat> apocalypt, that made me go into the root user. I want to load it with my other user account.
<^workman^> shwack: ok, then are you sure you have an account on that system? in either case?
<migg137> mMezquitale, yes
<Shwack> ^workman^: yes, indeed, fresh ubuntu isntall (new to linux hence the major noobness)
<_ope_> can anyone help plz?
<apocalypt> Oblat: then user need the permission to start vnc
<epinky> !ask | _ope_
<ubottu> _ope_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^workman^> shwack: ubuntu has nothing to do with your use of the Terminal Service Client
<_ope_> i did ask a question
<_ope_> i was refering to my question
<Billiard> _ope_: you dont need to
<goncalo> so confusing
<Oblat> apocalypt, i was able to start it before normally but after i did upgrade , update and few other minor things it started giving me these errors
<^workman^> shwack: the Terminal Service Client is an application to connect to a remote "windows system like - windows XP, windows Vista, etc.")
<_ope_> k sorry
<Oblat> but anyway how can i give permission to my other user account to start vnc?
<Billiard> goncalo: many times you can just click an iso image and choose mount...
<goncalo> GOOOD NEWS
<^workman^> !elaborate | shwack
<ubottu> shwack: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Shwack> ^workman^: ...oh, well that pretty much defeats everything i wanna do
<Shwack> one moment iw ill elaborate
<Shwack> What I would like to do is control my Ubuntu 9.10 I am on now, from my parent's Windows Computer.
<MyGame> :p
<qwyeth> How can I selectively remove users from the GDM greeter list without deleting accounts in Karmic?
<Shwack> I was going to bring an Ubuntu Live CD home, so I could connect
<^workman^> Shwack: ok, control from a GUI? or from a command line?
<Billiard> Shwack: cli or gui control?
<Shwack> GUI
<Oblat> How can i give permission to my other user account to start vnc?
<moymoy> how do i download the deltas of a file through HTTP? is it even possible?
<goncalo> hmm how do i instal progrmas? C:\Program Files --> doesnt work?
<apocalypt> Oblat: try to take these users in the vnc group
<Billiard> moymoy: deltas?
<Billiard> goncalo: which programs?
<qwyeth> moymoy, that could happen only if the server is configured to send it to you
<moymoy> Billiard: download only the difference, like how rsync does it
<Oblat> It sounds easy when you say it but I have no clue on how to do what you just said.
<qwyeth> there's no way for you to locally calculate the diff without downloading the whole file
<goncalo> <Billiard> i downloaded megaupload manager, and installed it o C:\Program files  now i cant run it
<Billiard> goncalo: what happens when you try to run it?
<apocalypt> i use Kubuntu but i guess in Ubuntu there is also a policy kit
<apocalypt> look for
<mMezquitale> Oblat, I would look at the groups of both users and make sure both users are in the same groups
<Shwack> ^workman^: Billiard:  I'm not sure if you saw my response, I want to use GUI - and I an bring a live CD home to be using Ubuntu on both computers if it would help
<mMezquitale> goncalo, youre using ubuntu?
<Oblat> How can I do that? I'm not using a GUI only putty.
<moymoy> qwyeth: how does canonical do it with the ISO releases, with ZSYNC?
<apocalypt> ok Oblat there is a file
<goncalo> unnable to read mega manager ddatabase
<apocalypt> Oblat: /etc/group
<Billiard> Shwack: ya i saw, use vnc
<Oblat> ok
<Shwack> Billiard: k, thank you
<apocalypt> Oblat: there u will find the Groups
<mMezquitale> Oblat, learn to manage users using the command line, ive never done that so I cant help you there
<jrib> goncalo: are you familiar with how software works on ubuntu?
<goncalo> no, not at all
<jrib> !software | goncalo
<ubottu> goncalo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Billiard> goncalo: not All windows programs will work
<Oblat> ok i will try to open the file in putty and edit it
<Billiard> goncalo: did you check the wine appdb to see if that program is supported?
<Billiard> or working rather
<jrib> goncalo: you may want to try "tucan"
<tzanger> Billiard: any ideas re packages being held back for no obvious reason?
<apocalypt> Oblat: there are alot of commands to manage users. try to look for a list of basic commands linux
<alankila> tzanger: try to specifically update one of those with "apt-get install <packagename>". It will generally tell you why it fails to update it
<alankila> or force changes that allow it to be updated, as it may also be
<Oblat> apocalypt: yea i was just looking that up now
<lzrdking> hey, what can i do with a verizon DSL modem?  they never had me return it when i cancelled service
<Billiard> tzanger: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<qwyeth> moymoy, zsync apparently checks the files you have locally, then when you make the http request the remote server feeds you the ones that don't match
<tzanger> alankila: unfortunately it doesn't
<Billiard> lzrdking: paperweight
<Billiard> doorstop
<tzanger> Billiard: same thing... these packages are being held back... blah blah
<tzanger> this is a box that was 9.04 -> 9.10 dist-upgraded
<mikubuntu> anybody have this behavior recently?  all my desktop saved files have disappeard from the desktop; they are still available in the filesystem folder named 'desktop', but they no longer appear on the desktop screen.
<tzanger> it does work fine except for this recent thing
<tzanger> (the upgrade was last month I think)
<mMezquitale> Oblat, cat /etc/group |grep username1 <---that will show you the groups that username1 is a part of
<apocalypt> Oblat: especially look for "Users, Groups and Permissions"
<lzrdking> oh... see i have a cable modem and its getting me free internet so i was wondering if the DSL modem could do that too
<Billiard> tzanger: try manually specifing the new packages to install?
<Shwack> mikubuntu i ahd that but when I pressed refresh in the Desktop folder they all showedup on the Desktop again
<tzanger> Billiard: manually specifing one of the held back packages doesn't give a reason, just says the following ones are being held back <same list>
<Billiard> lzrdking: you would have to still have service from them
<Oblat> ok
<Billiard> tzanger: what exactly did you try?
<mikubuntu> Shwack: don't understand, where did you refresh?
<qwyeth> moymoy, so that only works because it's going into the iso and treating it like a filesystem and comparing directory information
<tzanger> Billiard: sudo apt-get upgrade bind9-host
<Shwack> Places > Desktop - Refresh in Window
<mMezquitale> tzanger, is that how you can upgrade just one package?
<jrib> mMezquitale: no, it's not
<Shwack> mikubuntu Relaod button in the Window next to Back and Forward buttons
<tzanger> jrib: it's not?
<mMezquitale> jrib, how can you upgrade just one package?
<jrib> tzanger: nope, you are confused about what the upgrade command does
<jrib> mMezquitale: apt-get install PACKAGE
<tzanger> jrib: it's not often that I try to upgrade just one ... heh thanks
<mMezquitale> jrib, i know how you install just one package but how do you upgrade or update just one package?
<jrib> tzanger: read « man apt-get » about the difference between "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade" (the command you ran is juts "upgrade", package name does nothing)
<jrib> mMezquitale: apt-get install PACKAGE
<mikubuntu> schwack, nope that din't work for me
<vivid> or dpkg -i PACKAGE
<paul424> hey UI am on slackware, now I want to have those packages downloaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2hs/0.10.1-3ubuntu2/+build/1320224 what command I shouyld use to acces this repostiory ?
<tzanger> raindog: ok
<tzanger> thanks
<Shwack> mikubuntu sorry to hear that :(   i suppose you already restarted too.... sucks  - good luck man
<tzanger> jrib: still no idea why upgrade's holding the packages back but install seems to do it
<dtownhero> mMezquitale: installing the package automatically installs the latest greatest version
<Oblat> apocalypt: what do i edit in the file specifically?
<jrib> tzanger: did you read about the difference between "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade"?
<mMezquitale> paul424, this is ubuntu support, for lucir support try #ubuntu+1
<simurghen> how do i see the specs of my pc from cli, what make/brand/model it is, what cpu/model/frequency, how much ram/type, how much hdd/speed/model
<mikubuntu> thanks anyways, it actually happend to me on my friends laptop last month in costa rica after i installed ubuntu
<jrib> simurghen: lshw
<qwyeth> paul424, slackware isn't designed to use apt, which is the package tool used by ubuntu and debian
<mMezquitale> dtownhero, what if you already have the package installed and you want to only upgrade just one package?
<arooni-mobile2> hi folks!  having trouble mounting /dev/md1 as my home partition.  md1 is a raid 1-0 device across two hard drives.  running karmic.  i changed nothing except for the locatoin of the PC (moved it without dropping it).  now when i try to mount /dev/md1 i see: "EXT3-fs: unable to read spuerblock; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mda1" ....   what should i do now?
<qwyeth> paul424, so the repositories will not be compatible
<mikubuntu> anybody have this behavior recently?  all my desktop saved files have disappeard from the desktop; they are still available in the filesystem folder named 'desktop', but they no longer appear on the desktop screen.
<jrib> mikubuntu: is anything on your desktop?  Can you right click on your desktop?
<Oblat> apocalypt: what do i edit in the file specifically?
<Billiard> arooni-mobile2: could try fsck
<apocalypt> Oblat: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<goncalo> how can i adjust my nvidia driver settings?
<mMezquitale> mikubuntu, can you go to the files and check the permissions?  are the files links?
<jrib> goncalo: what settings exactly?
<Billiard> goncalo: nvidia-settings   ?
<tzanger> jrib: yep I did
<ae86-drifter> can someone please help, i cannot run modprobe fuse
<goncalo> yes
<Oblat> apocalypt: That confused me a lot more =/
<ae86-drifter> it says module fuse not found, fatal error
<Telnet> Hello, I recently decided to try ubuntu after being with Gentoo for a year or so.  I was reading up on setting up support for my wifi card (I have a bcm4328 card not covered under the bcm43xx driver).  I could easily setup ndiswrapper and all that, but I had read something about how only b43-fwcutter was needed.  I have it installed and the card is accurately represented on the lspci, but I still can't use it.
<Oblat> apocalypt: I opened up the file /etc/group, what do i have to edit there?
<hdtdi> ok i made something stupid.. i dont know why i wanted to remove a file from my /var/www but instead i removed the whole /var/www with -rm -rf /var/www .. any way to undone that?
<brent__> Hey
<apocalypt> Oblat: is there a group vnc?
<jrib> hdtdi: don't use -r or -f if you don't need them...
<jrib> !recover | hdtdi
<ubottu> hdtdi: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Billiard> ae86-drifter: dont think there is a module called fuse then
<switch10_> any good programs to control a Windows GUI from Ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> jrib and mMezquitale, no nothing happens when i right click on desktop, and well, i guess each thing i had on the desktop is actually a link to its location in the filesystem
<Oblat> apocalypt: no, should i make a group for vnc?
<Billiard> switch10_: vnc
<apocalypt> no
<jrib> mikubuntu: run nautilus
<mikubuntu> jrib, and .. ?
<goncalo> How to open .rar?
<jrib> mikubuntu: and report result?
<jrib> !rar | goncalo
<ubottu> goncalo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<epinky> !bcm43xx | telnet
<ubottu> telnet: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Billiard> goncalo: install unrar package from the package manager
<mMezquitale> mikubuntu, youre using karmic?
<switch10_> Billard: will check it out thanks!!
<Tiders> Is there anyway to hide the toolbar at the top of a specific window?
<konsumer> if i install ubuntu or xubuntu on a laptop and decide to install another OS later, can i completely delete the partion with say, a windows xp installer?
<apocalypt> Oblat: maybe u should install and configure vnc new using the help page
<Telnet> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mikubuntu> yes, but i upgraded instead of doing fresh install
<Billiard> konsumer: it should let you yes
<goncalo> it doesnt allow me to click on it :S
<konsumer> Billiard: 'should' is the word im scared of
<fattom> can anyone think of a reason that a wireless card on Karmic might only want to connect to Linksys routers?  The card connects to my 54GL just fine, but not any non-Linksys router.
<Oblat> apocalypt: the thing is that it was working perfectly before i did upgrade and update, and svn up. I started it on my other user account by doing x11vnc -create.
<Billiard> konsumer: if the windows installer doesnt for some reason you can remove all partitions with a linux live cd
<ae86-drifter> i am getting FATAL: Module fuse not found, i cannot install fuse ..!
<mMezquitale> konsumer, youll be able to delete it with any OS installer, I personally have a machine just for testing, it has windows on one partition and I leave some space for whatever distribution i want to test
<Billiard> ae86-drifter: what is your ultimate goal?
<goncalo> it doesnt allow me to click on it :S
<ae86-drifter> setting up sshfs
<Billiard> goncalo: what click what?
<Billiard> ae86-drifter: what happens when you try to mount a sshfs?
<goncalo> on the rar package to install
<ae86-drifter> module fuse not found
<mikubuntu> jrib, don't know what to report, i typed nautilus in a terminal, and the nautilus filesys opened
<Billiard> ae86-drifter: paste bin your command and the output
<ae86-drifter> ok
<jrib> mikubuntu: well now see if the problem persists or if anything changed
<Billiard> goncalo: opened synaptic package manager?
<Oblat> apocalypt: thank you for the help
<goncalo> hmm synaptic??
<i_is_broke> what is the command to kill pulseaudio?
<Billiard> goncalo: yea, its in the menu adminstration > package manager, or something similar
<vivid> it will just repsawn
<mikubuntu> jrib, voila, they're all back .. but WHY?
<apocalypt> Oblat: maybe u got corrupt packages. try sudo apt-get -f install
<jrib> mikubuntu: nautilus handles that stuff, it crashed for some reason
<fattom> i_is_broke - sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio kill
<fattom> replace kill with restart or start to turn it back on
<mikubuntu> jrib, it would be nice to toggle that on and off, is there a way?
<jrib> mikubuntu: toggle what exactly?
<konsumer> Thanks for the help fellas :)
<konsumer> have a good day
<mikubuntu> jrib, having all that mess i have on my desktop on and off
<fattom>  can anyone think of a reason that a wireless card on Karmic might only want to connect to Linksys routers?  The card connects to my 54GL just fine, but not any non-Linksys router.
<mikubuntu> so if i'm showing off my kook ubuntu system to an 'unbeliever' it looks all slick
<Billiard> fattom: crappy card, crappy drivers
<mikubuntu> :P
<mikubuntu> kool, not kook
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<fattom> Billiard - the drivers work absolutely perfectly with Linksys routers, though.  Doesn't sound like a driver issue exactly.
<plitter> lets say i just added a path in my .bashrc how do i make the shell update without exiting the shell?
<goncalo> very nice!!!
<goncalo> thanks
<jrib> mikubuntu: you can use toggle the gconf key that has nautilus show_desktop on and off (use gconftool-2 command)
<gogeta> yawn
<fattom> plitter - source ~/.bashrc
<plitter> fattom: thanks:)
<mikubuntu> hmm, don't understand
<Coded1> can anyone tell me the emacs command for dispatching sharks with lasers ?
<anom01y> hi, I am stuck
<Coded1> possibly an apt-get
<jrib> Coded1: apt-get install funny-jokes?
<anom01y> I have infront of me my friends computer who has ubuntu 9.04
<anom01y> and the hard drive is acting up or something.
<gogeta>  anom01y well stuck with what
<Coded1> jrib, apt returns an error about dependancys
<anom01y> last time it ran it wanted a manual fsck check
<BlueG> I'm having random freezes with 9.10 on a Dell Dimension 4500s that aren't happening on any other computers I have installed it on. The cursor continues to move, but nothing else works. Switching virtual terminals, caps lock, numlock, can't ssh in, or get a reply to ping. Any suggestions?
<Coded1> dependencies
<jrib> Coded1: user-related I'm sure ;)
<anom01y> gogeta, now this computer doesnt even boot I get error 13 and error 25 when trying to load grub
<gogeta> anom01y:  be a good idea to let it
<Tiders> Is there any way to run a program without a toolbar if so what is the command to add to it "--command?"
<Coded1> jrib, i just updated !
<goncalo> cant play css
<anom01y> so, with a live cd in it can I  do a fsck on that hd
<anom01y> and fix the prob ?
<goncalo> it just do not open the server
<gogeta> anom01y: sounds like the fs nuked itsself
<Billiard> anom01y: you can fsck on a live cd
<mikubuntu> oh, well, checking out, thanks guys
<anom01y> ok good thanks
<goncalo> how can i get that thing that transforms your desktop in a cube with 6 desktops?
<Coded1> goncalo, are there lasers involved?
<Coded1> maybe sharks?
<fattom> goncalo - it's part of compiz.  It's installed by default in recent versions.
<goose> I only have Ubuntu installed on my PC, no other OS. But GRUB is still installed on my PC, and it freezes at the grub package anytime I try and update. Can I sudo apt-get remove grub, and be safe, since linux is my only OS?
<jrib> !icons | mikubuntu
<lzrdking> desktop-cube
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<fattom> goncarlo - it's part of compiz.  It's installed by default in recent versions.
<goncalo> i got the 9.1 or 9.04 version
<goncalo> i dont got it
<gogeta> Billiard: dunno last time i had a fs fail the hdd died
<plitter> fattom: do i have to do it in every window i have open or is it enough to do it in one?
<jrib> mikubuntu: you want to toggle the show_desktop key.  Of course, you want to learn to use gconftool-2 instead of the gconf-editor to do it
<lzrdking> 9.10, not the same as 9.1
<anom01y> gogeta, Billiard ,   its taking forever to boot the live cd, giving me tons of errors about ata1 (ata1.00 status: {DRDY ERR} ect..
<fattom> goncarlo - use synaptic to get the compiz package
<gogeta> anom01y: sounds ike he installed from a bad iso
<mikubuntu> jrib, thx i will check out the page
<mkquist> new install no x server problems - alli get is cl login
<fattom> then run the gconf-editor
<fattom> plitter - likely in each one.
<gogeta> anom01y: guess he gets a freee upgrade to 9.10
<fattom> each one is a separate shell
<anom01y> gogeta, no the linux install was good for a year, but he did something to his computer that really messed it up
<plitter> fattom: k, thanks anyways:)
<gogeta> anom01y: ata errors are hardware realted then
<anom01y> so now I am fixing it from at my house
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> quick non-technical question: what happens when we run out of letters for ubuntu releases (zany zebra)?
<fattom> e
<zerq> start over probably?
<gogeta> anom01y: check all his drives and how there connected
<Axizor> Hey all
<dukz_> +
<zerq> like hurricanes, idk lol
<Flannel> Hawaiian_Eskimo: We likely roll over to AA.
<goose> I only have Ubuntu installed on my PC, no other OS. But GRUB is still installed on my PC, and it freezes at the grub package anytime I try and update. Can I sudo apt-get remove grub, and be safe, since linux is my only OS?
<fattom> We'll name them in Greek.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> fattom: good idea
<vivid> goose, no, you need a bootloader
<fattom> you really need Grub.  Otherwise it won't work.
<fattom> Or some other bootloader
<Axizor> Quick question with Evolution Mail: I set up a IMAP Gmail account but all the graphics in the email aren't being displayed... Is there an easy way to fix this? I have v. 9.10
<goncalo> i have compiz installed, and now?
<lzrdking> Axizor: go to View->show images
<lzrdking> or something similar
<apocalypt> goncalo: u need compizconfig-settings-manager too
<fattom> can anyone think of a reason that a wireless card on Karmic might only want to connect to Linksys routers?  The card connects to my 54GL just fine, but not any non-Linksys router, so I don't think it's a driver issue.
<Telnet> Hey I followed the b43-fwcutter guide from !bcm43xx and I added blacklist ssb to the proper file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf."  Unfortunately on reboot it still loads (From lsmod)
<gogeta> Flannel: LOL
<goncalo> done
<goncalo> and now?
<goose> vivid: is there a dpkg command or something I can use to reocnfigure/reinstall/fix grub?
<Flannel> gogeta: What?
<gogeta> Flannel: who let you in hear
<apocalypt> goncalo: open the manager and look for the cube config
<vivid> goose, i believe sudo update-grub is the preferred method
<Billiard> goose: you can try grub-install
<lzrdking> i remember lilo
<apocalypt> !compiz | goncalo
<goose> vivid: that locks up too, have to kill it with Ctrl+C
<ubottu> goncalo: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Axizor> Thank you lzrdking, I am trying Ubuntu out in VmWare and just wanted to know. I appreciate the help.
<goncalo> idk where to find the manageR?
<lzrdking> Axizor: how to do it automatically, i have no idea
<epinky> fattom: dumb question, is your AP broadcasting your SSID?
<lzrdking> epinky: not dumn, mine do not broadcast
<fattom> on this router, yes
<lzrdking> dumb
<switch10_> goncalo: system>settings
<paul424> qwyeth: I can use an converter ... just tell me how to do ..erght
<fattom> that's such a weak security setting that I don't even bother.
<apocalypt> goncalo: System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<switch10_> oh yea preffs
<fattom> Each of the other brand routers I've tried also broadcast.
<Telnet> Hey I followed the b43-fwcutter guide from !bcm43xx and I added blacklist ssb to the proper file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf."  Unfortunately on reboot it still loads (From lsmod)
<goncalo> i got only system, not preferences
<lzrdking> you need to install ccsm i think
<fattom> goncarlo - run compizconfig-settings-manager in a terminal
<epinky> fattom: sometimes wpa_supplicant consider that detail :)  really odd
<gogeta> fattom: wpa or wpa2 is plenty to have a big keep out lol
<Reign2> anyone know how to echo text FROM a file TO a script?
<Flannel> Reign2: As input you mean? or to create a file that's a script?
<lzrdking> all routers broadcast unless you turn it off
<SpaceGhostC2C> Reign, use cat and pipes and grep
<SpaceGhostC2C> Reign2, use cat and pipes and grep
<fattom> epinky - sorry, I didn't catch what you meant by that.  Is that a router setting or an Ubuntu config setting?
<Reign2> for instance, in order to read a password from a file so I dont have to put my root pw in plain text in a script
<Oblat> Does anyone know how to fix this error? http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<epinky> fattom: Ubuntu setting on wpa_supplicant.conf, but I guess you don't use that
<Reign2> spaceghostc2c: could you give an example?
<lzrdking> the control-tab order in pidgin seems kinda random
<snuxoll> Reign2: have your script accept the password from STDIN or as an argument
<Flannel> Reign2: What are you trying to accomplish that you need to escilate in the middle of a script?
<snuxoll> Reign2: the latter would be easier, and you could run your script like ./myscript `cat mypassword`
<goncalo> found it!! now how to ally?
<snuxoll> Reign2: Flannel brings up a good point though
<Reign2> well I have a script that unmounts cifs shares at shutdown before the network goes down
<SpaceGhostC2C> Reign2, you'd need to cat the file containing the password into the script. Like this ./script `cat password.file`
<fattom> epinky: I don't know a lot about wireless networking, so if it's not the wireless driver or in the default, I don't have it.
<Reign2> but it requires me to echo my root pw
<snuxoll> Reign2: urm, why are you handling this in a script?
<Axizor> Hey guys... I installed a file which came as a tar.gz file and opened it. How do I compile this so I can run it?
<Reign2> is there another way to handle it?
<Oblat> Does anyone know how to fix this error? http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<snuxoll> Reign2: if you mount a CIFS share with the 'mount' command it will be properly unmounted during shutdown like every other filesystem
<fattom> Axizor: are you sure you have to compile it?  A lot of time, it's just untar and run the executable.
<holmser> Axizor, unzip it to a directory, then usually type sudo ./configure, then sudo make install
<apache> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu. When i try the new kernel i get my computer frozen. When i try my old kernel i get an alert: /dev/disk/by-uuid/ <my uuid> does not exist. When i try a live cd i get : kernel panic not syncing....unable to mountroot fs on unknown block.  Can anyuone solve this? thank you
<epinky> Axizor: cd into decompressed directory and read README, it should be ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Reign2> unfortunately karmic does not do it properly
<Axizor> Alright, thanks :D
<Reign2> its a bug thats been around forever
<Reign2> the network is shut down before the cifs get umounted
<snuxoll> Reign2: odd
<gogeta> Reign2: its not a bug its a feature
<Reign2> which causes the shutdown to stall
<snuxoll> Reign2: might I suggest making an init script then instead
<gogeta> lol
<fattom> epinky: I DO have wpa_supplicant!!!!!!!  Now, what should I be looking at in it?
<snuxoll> Reign2: which are automatically run as rut
<snuxoll> *root
<Flannel> Reign2: Instead of doing that, use sudo, and put the script in your sudoers file, so you don't need a password for it.
<vbabiy> Anyone else having issue after the last gdm upgrade, I can't login to my system just keeps asking me to login
<lzrdking> gogeta: how is that not a bug?
<vbabiy> I can get in to failsafe gnome but not Gnome
<brandon_> i had the same problem vbabiy
<brandon_> till i just made it worse
<lordganesh> mozilla can't download anything ,,any help
<Reign2> can I pastebin the script as it stands now?
<vbabiy> brandon_, so no solution
<epinky> fattom: can you post your wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<lzrdking> i niticed that i get CIFS errors when i reboot my jaunty laptop
<SpaceGhostC2C> Reign2, please do
<brandon_> heres my situtation
<lzrdking> noticed
<plitter> k, i've found out that if i import sys and print sys.path i will find what different directories i can put my modules, but i put faktorial.py in the folder that i made and tried from faktorial import * and got error that the module faktorial doesnt exist also tried to put the faktorial.pyc in it but still no effect...
<mkquist> are there alot of xserver problems with 9.10?
<goncalo> how do i make windows to burn when closed?
<fattom> epinky: yeah, give me just a second
<brandon_> i put in a new nvidia video card, when i logged in everything turned white, but it worked fine in safe mode
<brandon_> so i install envyng-core in safemode
<plitter> someone have a good idea?
<gogeta> brianchidester_: thats the joke when its a bug they never fix
<brandon_> and let it do its thing
<lividium> hello all
<brandon_> now i cant even get past the ubuntu white boot logo
<lzrdking> and it hangs...  my karmic laptop doesn't get gracefully restarted, it's either on, sleeping, or hung and needs a hard reset
<synapsys> goncalo, compiz
<SpaceGhostC2C> goncalo, I'm sorry can you rephrase your question?
<goncalo> i know
<switch10_> mkquist: I haven't had any yeat
<fattom> epinky: do you know offhand where that is in the filesystem.
<switch10_> yet*
<Reign2> http://pastebin.com/mcc66280
<brandon_> how do i access my temrinal from my livedisk
<brandon_> so i can uninstall envyng
<brandon_> and hopefully fix it
<synapsys> goncalo, open terminal and type ccsm
<goncalo> i want to put fire on windows when they close
<switch10_> mkquist: I love 9.10
<fattom> Reign2 : do you have a /dev/null file?
<epinky> fattom: mine is in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<SpaceGhostC2C> goncalo, oh, you mean the burn effect! sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager then in the animations
 * Viking667 curses pulseaudio roundly
<snuxoll> Viking667: leave PA alone, it never did anything to you
<goncalo> it does not aplly :S
<gogeta> Viking667: yea i remove that garbage
<Viking667> It's (*%@)(*)(*$% useless on any of my machines. Any time I try to run Skype through it, my voice sounds really choppy to anyone else, and their voice all sound choppy.
 * dare joins Viking667's pulseaudio cursing
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-gore now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo
<Viking667> gogeta: heh. I can't remove it.
<fattom> epinky: all that's in my /etc/wpa_supplicant folder are three shell scripts
<Viking667> several core items seem to depend upon it being installed
<vbabiy> brandon_, I would use the default drivers
<snuxoll> Viking667: might I suggest getting a less sucky sound chipset?
<vbabiy> from jockey
<brandon_> i cant get in to switch back vbab
<Reign2> fattom: yes
<brandon_> and when i did use them
<brandon_> thats why the scren went white
<Viking667> snuxoll: only if you are willing to buy me a 2008 motherboard or newer...
<vbabiy> no sure sorry
<vbabiy> not*
<SpaceGhostC2C> snuxoll, that isn't at all helpful.
<gogeta> Viking667: its just a alisa layer and a rather poor one its supposed to get droped
<fattom> Reign2: I'm not very good.  That's all I've got.  Sorry I'm not more help.
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo
<brandon_> anyone??
 * Viking667 has a pentium 4 mobo (Celeron 2.8GHz), with a VIA chipset
<snuxoll> Viking667: any issues anyone has from pulseaudio is because they have some el-cheapo $0.10 HDA chipset on their motherboard.
<brandon_> how do i access my terminal from a livedisk
<brandon_> so i can undo the envyng shit
<snuxoll> brandon_: language please
<Viking667> I even stuck in a second sound card (Ensoniq
<dare> snuxoll: the issue is still pulseaudio
<Reign2> fattom: its fine. Im at a loss too. which is why Im here :)
<brandon_> sorry
<andre123> need help! all the videos im trying to see (youtube 4 example) are accelerated.. how can i see them in the normal speed? tkz
<dare> snuxoll: the hardware doesn't force pulseaudio to perform wrecklessly
<con-man> hey guys...I have installed googleearth-package... now what?  Not sure how to build the debian package
<ogr3> hey guys! I hope there is some helpful folks can help me get some teaching materials for a ubuntu/foss class. Also looking for 10 or so laptops/netbooks for around $200 a piece if anyone knows any deals. Not making a dime off this just doing it for the people. I really think I bit off more than I can chew as I'm pretty inexperienced myself. so any help would for sure be appreciated
<gogeta> snuxoll: ac97 and a hda system
<gogeta> the hda woorks
<snuxoll> AC97 should work fine
<Trustisaweakness> was looking in to adding SMILE slideshow maker but was wondering about removing sox and is all the stuff really worth going through to install it?
<vivid> Viking667, i have an ensoniq card too, the mic doesnt work with pulseaudio for some reason
<Viking667> This _is_ ac97 on the mobo.
<gogeta> yep
<fattom> epinky: I found it.  It reads:
<fattom> <!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC
<fattom>  "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"
<fattom>  "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">
<Viking667> Well, I don't know what _doesnt_ work... I'm barely sure of what DOES work.
<FloodBot1> fattom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fattom> <busconfig>
<snuxoll> Viking667: you might want to look at your skype settings then
<gogeta> ac97 works when i kick it back to alisa
<snuxoll> Viking667: not using proprietary clients tends to help too, by the way
<epinky> fattom: use pastebin
<Viking667> Oh, I finally pointed Skype back at the Ensoniq.
<epinky> !pastebin| fattom
<ubottu> fattom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<con-man> !binary
<Viking667> snuxoll: uh, that doesn't work when _nothing_ else connects to skype conferences and audio conferences.
<con-man> !bin
<epinky> !pastebin> fattom
<ubottu> fattom, please see my private message
<con-man> hey guys...I have installed googleearth-package... now what?  Not sure how to build the debian package
<krazymexican606> hello everyone. i am having a network problem. i have one ubuntu box and one windows 7 computer.when i try to access a shared folder thats on ubuntu it asks for a user name and password. it didnt ask for one b4 until i had a power outage this morning. can anyone help me ?
<snuxoll> Viking667: which is why I'm saying skype is bad, mkay?  Seriously though, check your skype settings
<snuxoll> Viking667: make sure they're using the PA output and not ALSA
<SpaceGhostC2C> Viking667, would you like my help? I can try to figure it out with you.
<snuxoll> wait, does skype even have PA support?
<Viking667> snuxoll: I did. It now records my audio, and sends it out. It also plays back audio fine... but only if I leave OFF pulseaudio
<goncalo> i got jellow windows
<fattom> epinky: It's right here.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/338405/
<epinky> con-man: chmod 777 GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<goncalo> cant get fire yet :S
<opticon> i just installed ubuntu 9.1 only i have asus p5q pro motherboard and wondering how do i install audio driver that i downloaded from the asus website for linux?
<Viking667> If I use pulseaudio, then my audio sounds really REALLY choppy, and so does any audio played back to me from inside skype.
<con-man> epinky, then what
<snuxoll> opticon: 9.10, you mean.  Also, you shouldn't need any drivers
<epinky> con-man: ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<con-man> epinky, ty
<h00k> does anyone know if there is an alternative to xmove?
<Viking667> ... what _is_ xmove?
<snuxoll> h00k: someone made what is essentially screen for X not to long ago
<gogeta> Viking667: death to unnessery layers and cpu hogging junk
<h00k> snuxoll: interesting, do you know what it is called?
<Viking667> snuxoll: huh? vnc?
<opticon> hmm well audio doesnt seem to work
<John__> I'm tryiing to edit a linux boot cd, not a ubuntu one, and the .squashfs file is the biggest and presumably wehre all fo the files are kept, but I don't know how to edit it, is it compiled or is there a way to like decompress it or somethign
<snuxoll> h00k: not for the life of me
<snuxoll> Viking667: no
<jrib> h00k, snuxoll: xpra
<h00k> Viking667: this would allow you to drag an application across x servers
<snuxoll> jrib: danke
<h00k> jrib: thank you, I'll look into this
<h00k> snuxoll: thanks for the info, also
<SpaceGhostC2C> h00k, look into synergy.
<Viking667> hey, NICE!
<epinky> fattom: not that, it should look like : http://www.y3m.net/docs/gentoo-on-t42/configs/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Reign2> so anyone have any idea about that umount cifs script?
<Viking667> oh. I couldn't get my head around synergy
<h00k> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah, I do have that, but I'd like to move applications across, also
<John__> no ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> h00k, xforwarding maybe?:
<h00k> SpaceGhostC2C: of sorts
<opticon> u where right didnt need driver
<opticon> audio works
<dare> hm, nautilus and mounted cifs shares suck.. as soon as I switch to another network where the share is inaccessible nautilus will never start again...and all current nautilus instances crash
<epinky> fattom: have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs#Hardware
<apache> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu. When i try the new kernel i get my computer frozen. When i try my old kernel i get an alert: /dev/disk/by-uuid/ <my uuid> does not exist. When i try a live cd i get : kernel panic not syncing....unable to mountroot fs on unknown block.  Can anyuone solve this? thank you
<fattom> epinky: that's the first time I've seen THAT page.  I'll have a look at it and do some more homework.  I'm very grateful for being pointed towards a legitimate possibility, though.
<burkmat_> When moving large files to a TrueCrypt container, everything goes to hell and I need to reboot it. Tried using `nice` to alter the priority of the move process, but the process spiking appears to be the kcryptd. Any suggestions? Is this unique for TC or will I face the same issues using other software?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Reign2, do you still need help?
<opticon> can anyone recommend xvid codec pack?
<Reign2> yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> Reign2, may I send you a private message?
<Reign2> sure
<Kamokow> I shrunk the partition ubuntu is installed in so I could use the extra space for a new partition, however the unpartitioned space is stuck in the extended partition, like I cant resize the extended partition at all. Help?
<Adam75> I've been thinking about a thing with my UNR on my laptop. When I watch flashmovies and exit the page. The sound stays for 5-10 seconds
<ozair> hi guys
<ozair> k so wat i want to know
<ozair> is
<epinky> fattom: going my way will not be standard, I've compiled supplicant from source against atheros drivers source code. But there are good howtos there, I'm sure one will work for you :)
<ozair> Arch Linux vs. Ubuntu
<dare> Adam75: what cpu does your laptop have?
<Adam75> dare; intel atom I belive
<fattom> epinky: you compiled supplicant?
<dare> Adam75: there's the problem, it's slow unloading the flash plugin I guess
<Viking667> xmove.... hmmm.
<epinky> fattom: yes, but just for fun :)
<ozair> u know for netbooks
<lstarnes> ozair: afaik, this channel is not for compating ubuntu to other distributions (and most people here would say ubuntu is better anyay).  Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, #archlinux-offtopic, or ##linux
<Viking667> I can't find it in any of the Ubuntu repositories. Another tarball+make+makeinstall, I guess.
<ozair> windows 7 basic is coming out
<Adam75> dare; I thought so too. Don't really care but I came to think about it
<Madpilot> Anyone know where the heck gnome-panel hides it's settings file?
<ozair> :)
<ozair> k
<ozair> so
<oldtopman> just looking from a ds, not here for help
<ozair> can someone tell me??/
<Viking667> Madpilot: look under .gconf/apps/panel
<dare> ozair: ubuntu if you don't want to waste hours/days getting arch to ubuntu's functionality
<ozair> which is better
<burkmat_> !best | ozair
<ubottu> ozair: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Madpilot> Viking667, thnx
<Viking667> Madpilot: also look under .gnome2/panel2.d
<fattom> epinky: I'm on an asus aspire one, and when I first got it, the only driver that I could get to work at all was ath5k, and it works only on Linksys routers.
<ozair> eeew
<ozair> k
<Viking667> (that'll provide the links to applications running from that panel)
<ozair> arc sounds like garbage
<ozair> :P
<ozair> im new with linux
<ozair> :P
<FloodBot1> ozair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ozair> so complicated *sigh*
<Coded1> ozair, go gentoo!
<Viking667> Madpilot: you may want to use gconf-editor
<Madpilot> Viking667, thanks, having a strange bug w/ gnome-panel not starting properly on boot, going to can all the customizations and see if that sorts it
<lstarnes> ozair: arch is more aimed towards experienced users
<Viking667> Madpilot: heh.
<ozair> lol ok
<dare> ozair: arch also uses very unstable packages in its repositories, and your video drivers have a high chance of not working with the version of xorg in the repos
<ozair> also
<Madpilot> Viking667, or at least isolates which applet is hanging up... :P
<ozair> i am having the biggest problems ever with networking
<Viking667> Madpilot: I got great success when I simply scrapped what I had
<John__> I'm tryiing to edit a linux boot cd, not a ubuntu one, and the .squashfs file is the biggest and presumably wehre all fo the files are kept, but I don't know how to edit it, is it compiled or is there a way to like decompress it or somethign
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'm outta here.
<ozair> k so i have a main computer in my basement equipped with windows 7
<ozair> and i have this comp with xubuntu
<ozair> so the problem: SAMBA
<jMyles> !ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<jMyles> Isn't there an Ubuntu-one channel?
<epinky> fattom: it would be very helpful to run wpa_supplicant from command line with -dd flag(verbose mode) to see what happens, anyway read that docs to have a better idea of what could be the problem :)
<ozair> i don't know how to configure it....even if i could just set up a printing server that would be great :)
<qwyeth> ozair, samba isn't a problem, it's a solution :D
<ozair> LOL, but its complicated
<fattom> epinky: Will Do.  thanks a million for the assist.
<ozair> and ive tried 100000000 times
<roygbiv> wow, dnsmasq is awesome
<qwyeth> ozair, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<epinky> fattom: you're welcome
<dare> ozair: and samba likes to even ignore it's own configuration options sometimes
<ozair> okie thanks :)
<ozair> wow this chat is really helpful :P
<peng888> hello. I did something on my asus laptop, and the multimedia combinations of "fn_key+sound_volume_up/down" stopped working. Can you advice me on getting that back?
<Kamokow> I shrunk my the ext4 partition in my extended partition (the one with ubuntu on it (9.10)), however I cant shrink the extended volume to get the unallocated space out of the extended partition. Any ideas? :-/
<qwyeth> ozair, also, I haven't really done samba in xubuntu, but you may want to give ubuntu a shot... file and printer sharing in the 'regular' edition is a snap... just a few easy, intuitive clicks, and in my experience it 'just works' when viewing the shares from xp and vista (haven't tried 7 but expect it's just as easy)
<spvensko> am i just crazy or is gparted no longer in the repos? was it replaced with something?
<roygbiv> anyone heard of corruption issues with 9.10 + ext4 + SATA?
<dare> spvensko: it's in the karmic repos
<ozair> ubuntu was so SLOW :(
<ozair> thats y i put xubuntu
<peng888> Kamokow, unmounted everything?
<ozair> it uses less resources
<Kamokow> peng888: yes I have unmounted everything, still doesnt work.
<moymoy> qwyeth: thanks. I guess i don't need it. I just wanted to update my chromium snapshot without using the chromium PPA.. also wanted to save some bandwidth
<qwyeth> ozair, I understand, I've used the xfce version for the same reasons... did you try turning off all desktop effects in ubuntu though?
<ozair> yea i did that, it was still slow
<qwyeth> *nods*
<peng888> Kamokow, I think i had done that for myself and it worked before. and I am new to ubuntu.  what step is not working?
<peng888> hello. I did something on my asus laptop, and the multimedia combinations of "fn_key+sound_volume_up/down" stopped working. Can you advice me on getting that back?
<ozair> well here are the soecs on my comp: i have a pentium 3 processor, and a 8 gb (EEEEW) hard drive and also 756 mb of ram ( ithink) but that could not be true cause its so SLOW
<ozair> oh and its a dell optiplex GX1
<preecher> my office (small hotel) runs on windows xp and i have a security camera system installed on that computer-however all my personal laptops only have ubuntu--if i set up a VPN on the office windows machine will/can i log into that from my ubuntu laptops when i am at home?
<Kamokow> peng888: I have the unallocated space, i right click, open the Resize/Move dialouge, but I cant move the slider (in either direction)
<roygbiv> i'm a horribly lame idiot with no sense of style, and windows 7 was my idea
<vbabiy> any one figure out the gdm issue
<ozair> excuse u, windows 7 looks WAYYYY better than linux :P
<ozair> thats one of the resons i dont like linux, UGLY ddesktops :(
<zerq> wat
<Emiliano> ugly desktops?
<spvensko> ozair: if you are using linux for aesthetic purposes then you're using it for the wrong purposes
<Emiliano> I wish it's an irony
<ozair> that was directed to roygbiv
<spvensko> the benefits of linux should outweigh the ugliness of its desktops
<zerq> linux desktops can look awesome imo
<Kamokow> Also, you CAN make linux look better with a little bit of work...
<dare> gnome is pretty elegant and functional imo.. win7 still doesn't have tabbed file explorer!
<spvensko> oh hehe
<zerq> although the defaults are generally not very pretty
<ozair> thats true zerq
<Emiliano> ozair: Try KDE 4
<peng888> Kamokow, are you using LiveCD(that's what i'd try)? and try adjusting the numbers manually... a i remember some sliders not moving. there's nothing wrong i'd guess, just need to look carefulle at what you're trying to do... i wish i could see your system.
<mkquist> i dont agree,itcan bemade tolook any way u want
<spvensko> btw ty dare, i am able to dl gparted now :)
<peng888> Kamokow, how to make linux look better, what you mean? i wanna do that...
<ozair> but u have to install cairo dock, themes , wallpapers, icons
<dare> spvensko: excellent
<Kamokow> peng888: Yes liveCD, and i cant change the numbers either
<qwyeth> spvensko, I STRONGLY disagree that aesthetics are the wrong reason to make a decision on a desktop system.  'Aesthetics' doesn't just mean appearance, mind you... it's about overall comfort to use
<dare> ozair: there are distributions other than ubuntu which have a better-looking interface out of the box
<preecher> im using the cairo dock and a firefox wallpaper and im prettier than any window
<ozair> LOL
<opticon> default look with ubuntu isnt bad just customize theme to your liking
<peng888> "excuse u, windows 7 looks WAYYYY better than linux :P"/// GUYS! they are both customizable.
<ozair> cairo dock slowed my ubuntu down even more, so i had to uninstall\
<zerq> true but windows less so
<dare> I don't know.. ubuntu still has no "soul"
<ozair> :(
<dare> other than the marketing material on the web..
<zerq> windows you can change the theme.. sort of, but even that is limited
<ctmjr> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<peng888> dare, gnome has tabbed file explorer?
<dare> peng888: nautilus supports tabs, ctrl+t
<Kamokow> peng888: Yes? Its on by default...
<ozair> REALLLY?
<John__> is there an "autoexec.bat" file that I can put on a usb drive that will run when I put in my usb drive?
<ozair> omg i didnt know that :P
<Kamokow> Or wait... unless I misunderstood what he meant
<epinky> ozair: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjective
<preecher> my office (small hotel) runs on windows xp and i have a security camera system installed on that computer-however all my personal laptops only have ubuntu--if i set up a VPN on the office windows machine will/can i log into that from my ubuntu laptops when i am at home?
<peng888> Kamokow, dare, wow, thank you, i had no idea, that's so cool)))
<dare> peng888: there's ctrl+w for closing tab, ctrl+page up/down for switching tabs
<bdelin88> will this guide help me use a usb stick as a live cd for ubuntu? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<peng888> hello. I did something on my asus laptop, and the multimedia combinations of "fn_key+sound_volume_up/down" stopped working. Can you advice me on getting that back?
<John__> is there an "autoexec.bat" file that I can put on a usb drive that will run when I put in my usb drive?
<ozair> epinky: huh?
<peng888> 1370 users, cmooon.... please...
<dare> peng888: Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<ozair> i want a dell adamo so badly :(
<apache> Hello,  i have both windows and ubuntu installed on my computer. It has been ok till some days before. Now i cant open neither windows or ubuntu. When i try to open ubuntu with the first kernel 2.6.27-15-generic i get the computer blocked. If i try to open the old kernel 2.6.27-7-generic  i get the message  [U]/dev/disk/by-uuid/..(numbers: i think is the UUId adress)..  does not exist[/U]  If i try access with a live cd to get my 
<peng888> dare, the thing is that everything worked, but i tried to delete pulseaudio, then i got it back on, but the buttons are still not working. and the working buttons are the only thing pusleaudio does for me really.
<dare> peng888: oh, I don't know a solution sorry
<vbabiy_> Nothing I am trying is working, I keep getting the gdm login screen. I can login to failsafe mode but not gnome proper.
<arooni-mobile2> hi folks!  having trouble mounting /dev/md1 as my home partition.  md1 is a raid 1 device across two hard drives.  running karmic.  i changed nothing except for the locatoin of the PC (moved it without dropping it).  now when i try to mount /dev/md1 i see: "EXT3-fs: unable to read spuerblock; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mda1" ....   what should i do now?
<Kamokow> Oh wait, I just read something saying to get my problem to get fixed, I should temporarily delete my swap partition
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo
<jedi06> how do you use svn to move some files to another a subdir? svn move -m "Moving to trunk"  trunk/
<peng888> dare, here's a funny thing i just discovered... when I click on the sound applet and see the manual switch for volume, the sound up-down doesn't work. but when i quit the applet it does, as normally, i just didn't realize that....
<jedi06> svn move -m "Moving to trunk" *.* trunk/
<darcy> Hello all can someone please tell me how to get my monitor to run in 1280x1024 ? My monitor can handle it but nvidia-settings will not let me run it?
<dare> peng888: yeah, same behaviour here
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo
<brandon_> :(
<raptornv> saludos linuxeros
<bdelin88> how do i set the bootable flag using fdisk for my device /dev/sda1 ?
<bdelin88> sry, sde1
<dare> salados raptornv
<SpaceGhostC2C> Is it possible as of yet, to watch netlix on ubuntu? Without the use of virtual machines, preferably.
<raptornv> problema: monte mi home en la particion equivocada, con gparted cree una nueva particion, quiero migrar toda mi carpeta personal alli
<bdelin88> anyone/
<raptornv> alguien con experiencia en el caso'
<dare> !es | raptornv
<ubottu> raptornv: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo
<peng888> guys, i have a question, it's about using compiz. my laptop is 1.66 core 2 duo, 64bit ubuntu, i tried using the compiz 3d effects, and i noticed, that when the cpu is under some load (just working with firefox), when i try to minimize-maximize windows, the effect of compiz would freeze for some portion of a second. why would that be? it's especially interesting since my video card is nvidia, and it's pretty strong to cope with that, and in new W
<peng888> ind7 the animations work fine... any idea? how does compiz perform for you?
<SpaceGhostC2C> peng888, by "some load" What do you mean? peaked?
<raptornv> ok
<raptornv> sorry all
<raptornv> see you later
<peng888> SpaceGhostc2c, no, as i said - just in browsing with firefox, i would see the effects to freeze as if the processor was really loaded or whatnot...
<swaj> peng888: did you install the restricted nvidia drivers?  the compiz effects have more to do with your video card/drivers than they do with CPU
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo
<brandon_> ok
<darcy> Hello all can someone please tell me how to get my monitor to run in 1280x1024 ? My monitor can handle it but nvidia-settings will not let me run it?
<brandon_> my GRUB wont let me go into terminal mode
<brandon_> or whatever
<rstob911> peng888: do you have the latest drivers for nvidia dont know if this would be an issue
<brandon_> it says GRUB Loading
<brandon_> for a second
<peng888> swaj, yes, without the restricted ones compiz would not even run
<FloodBot1> brandon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon_> then starts to load
<peng888> rstob, the latest available from ubuntu program. they are pretty recent.
<SpaceGhostC2C> peng888, if your processor is running high, then it is logical to have performance issues. If I still do not understand what you mean, please rephrase as I'd love to help you with your issue.
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo - i cannot seem to find a way to use grub to get into command line mode - it just says grub loading for a quick moment then continues to load, any suggestions?
<opticon> for ati 48x series video cards how often are those drivers undated for ubuntu?
<peng888> SpaceGhostc2c, what kind of a computer do you need for compiz to run perfectly? like in "minimal requirements"
<jedi06> what is the svn gui for ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !compiz | peng888
<ubottu> peng888: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<rstob911> peng888: how much memory do you have cause a laptop uses shared memory
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo - i cannot seem to find a way to use grub to get into command line mode - it just says grub loading for a quick moment then continues to load, any suggestions?
<Kontopoutano> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<Kontopoutano> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<FloodBot1> Kontopoutano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markw1> Does anyone know why sites might be redirecting me to the google search page?  I've removed all proxy software, I've even changed to OpenDNS on my router, reinstalled anything related to DHCP and DNS as well.  Most sites work fine, some won't work for awhile and then start working.
<Adam75> Whats the adress to the ubuntu off topic channel?
<Flannel> Adam75: #ubuntu-offtopic
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo - i cannot seem to find a way to use grub to get into command line mode - it just says grub loading for a quick moment then continues to load, any suggestions?
<|2448|Script> Hello
<brandon_> nobody knows hot to fix grub?
<peng888> SpaceGhostc2c, how do i use that link? i don't see the requirement there...
<D4e5> Hello
<D4e5> I need help
<rstob911> brandon_: if you cant get into  even the command line you may need to at least reinstall and dont format /home and you wont lose anything
<epinky> darcy: this could help http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3104129.0
<peng888> rstob911, won't he still loose most of the additional software installed?
<brandon_> rstob theres no way or hotkeys
<brandon_> to just get into command line
<brandon_> and undo the envycore thing
<D4e5> Hello I need hep
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<darcy> epinky, I can use xrandr when I try to use 1680x1050 it says no modes available do you know where I can set that mode?
<brandon_> spaceghost you can type out that command but you cant even attempt to answer my question??
<brandon_> that seems like a dickmove
<bdelin88> hey i am having trouble installing portable linux, can anyone help me?  I want to install jaunty on my usb
<swaj> I wonder why KDE even bothers with konqueror anymore...
<D4e5> I need help please
<peng888> d4e5 ask questions, and see if anyone will respond, hopefully you'll get help
<Flannel> brandon_: ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a terminal
<trimeta> Quick problem: sshfs is giving me an error reading "option allow_other only allowed if 'user_allow_other' is set in /etc/fuse.conf", even after I modified the specified file as requested and then logged out and logged back in. Is there something else I need to start, some module I need to remove and readd to the kernel?
<brandon_> from where?
<brandon_> the grub loading screen?
<epinky> darcy: on that thread it set that on xorg.conf but you need to use http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl to calculate values
<brandon_> or the boot logo?
<arthurjohnson> Is there anything in Compiz that will take a group of windows and evenly tile them on a screen?
<brandon_> sorry, enter
<trimeta> brandon_: When you're in Gnome/KDE.
<Flannel> brandon_: Once its finished booting (black screen)
<peng888> rsot911, i have 3gb ram ddr2 if that's what you are asking...
<trimeta> That too.
<brandon_> i tried that and it didnt seem to work
<brandon_> did you read my whole problem?
<brandon_> i put a nvidia video card in and now once i login the screen turns white, it worked fine in safe mode until i installed envyng-core now it goes black after the ubuntu boot logo - i cannot seem to find a way to use grub to get into command line mode - it just says grub loading for a quick moment then continues to load, any suggestions?
<brandon_> thats the whole problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | brandon_
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Please stop that
<Dupont> damn man
<Dupont> all tht I typed n i got disconnected
<brandon_> so what do you think Flannel? and thank you for taking the time to try to answer my question
<Flannel> brandon_: I did.  You don't need to repeat it.  You need to hit escape to view the menu, but ctrl-alt-f1 (or f2, f3, etc try at least two) should work from your black screen
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel, isn't he supposed to not use enter as punctuation?
<apache> Hello,  i have both windows and ubuntu installed on my computer. It has been ok till some days before. Now i cant open neither windows or ubuntu. When i try to open ubuntu with the first kernel 2.6.27-15-generic i get the computer blocked. If i try to open the old kernel 2.6.27-7-generic  i get the message  [U]/dev/disk/by-uuid/..(numbers: i think is the UUId adress)..  does not exist[/U]  If i try access with a live cd to get my 
<brandon_> hitting escape brought up the terminal for a second flannel
<brandon_> but ill try your method again
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: He's making an effort to do so, it's hard to unlearn enter
<brandon_> yea i apolgiize
<brandon_> jsut frustrated
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel, I must be confused, I thought it was polite to not use a line per sentence. It sorta floods the channel from my point of view. I'll just let it be, no worries.
<Flannel> brandon_: escape before the loading screen (once you're there its too far)
<peng888> let's try another question... guys, can you tell me how to install the latest nvidia drivers? they don't have a .deb package.
<epinky> apache: could you post your error ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !nvidia | peng888
<ubottu> peng888: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<D4e5_1> !nvidia
<D4e5_1> !nvidia D4e5
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: If you're confused, please review http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct, if you're still confused, I'll be glad to explain it to you in more detail in -offtopic or #ubuntu-ops, this channel doesn't need the extra noise
<apache> epinky, hi, i have a problem with ubuntu. When i try the new kernel i get my computer frozen. When i try my old kernel i get an alert: /dev/disk/by-uuid/ <my uuid> does not exist. When i try a live cd i get : kernel panic not syncing....unable to mountroot fs on unknown block.  Can anyuone solve this? thank you
<micahfrost> can anyone lend me a hand with tomcat6?
<Kamokow> I got the partition to shrink, however now in the root of /dev/sda/ I have 2 unallocated partitions (in the root) and I cant merge them together, even if i make one of them into a partition, and try to add the other unallocated space :-/ (one is below my extended partition, and above everything else, the other is at the very bottom)
<epinky> apache: can you copy your error as it is? word by word?
<nikolas_> hello.
<brandon_> nothing happens when i hit esc at the loading screen flannel, and control + alt + f1 at the boot logo just made it go black quicker i think
<brandon_> it let me into the terminal before by hitting esc
<Flannel> brandon_: Right, during the boot it won't do much, but after it finishes it will.  Try f2/f3 as well as f1.
<brandon_> i did
<Flannel> brandon_: And it remains just black?  no prompt?
<brandon_> thats right flannel
<apache> epinky,  cannot find root device   alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/4edc40ac95b34ecb9511ba6e6ce0ed59 does not exist  dropping to a shell
<brandon_> and the GRUB loading thing doesnt seem to stay up long enough
<brandon_> for me to hit escape
<brandon_> is there any easier way to fix it from a live cd
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel, I read the link again. Would you mind PM'ing me so I can be a better help? I'd feel rather childish to have you explain it to me in #ubuntu-offtopic. It'd also make me feel like I had done something horrendously bad if it were in #ubuntu-ops. I'm not trying to be rude.
<epinky> apache: is this your post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350943
<brandon_> like logging into my user name via the terminal and undoing the damage envyng has done
<apache> epinky, yes
<Flannel> brandon_: Alright, if that won't work, you need to get to a prompt via GRUB.  Try hitting escape (not too fast) as soon as you POST.  Getting to the GRUB menu is the easiest way.
<brandon_> yea i figured that, i know the command i gotta run to fix envyng
<Flannel> brandon_: Yeah, you can.  But it's easier to just get in this way, this shouldn't be as difficult as it is.
<Fezzler> Any know how to record from computer (YouTube) in Audacity?  I see where it say select "Stereo Mix" but that item isn't there in my install
<brandon_> should i plug the monitor back into my ati card, even though installing nvidia drivers is what messed it up?
<brandon_> the ati card is integrated, the nvidia one is pci
<Flannel> brandon_: Er... What monitor... ah
<Flannel> brandon_: Yes, do that.
<brandon_> ok brb
<volcom> hola
<Flannel> brandon_: ctrl-alt-f1 might work with that as well.
<peng888> guys, how would you recommend to improve the looks of my gnome desktop?
<epinky> apache: why you can not boot live cd?
<apache> epinky, i get kernel panic error
<SpaceGhostC2C> peng888, I think that's a offtopic sort of question.
<apache> epinky, i used ubuntu live cd and slax. Maybe i have to use another
<Guest9887> HI.    I am installing kubuntu.   i have to add a windows driver for my wireless card.  can anyone say the kde equivalent of ndiswrapper from gnome?
<epinky> apache: is your live cd Karmic? 2.6.27 is a bit outdated :)
<apache> epinky: i used the last version 9.10  Maybe i have a problem with ramdisk
<brandon_> flannel same problem
<brandon_> i took out the nvidia card cmopletely
<brandon_> and just used the original one
<brandon_> is there anyway to edit grub to just boot into command line by default
<brandon_> cuz it wont let me do anything when im at the GRUB Loading thing, do i hit esc when it says that or right after that?
<apache> epinky: or the filesystem. How can i kno the root of filesystem with grub commands?
<D4e5_1> I think I made some changes in video settings, and after that I restarted my computer, and ...
<D4e5_1> this is how it loads
<D4e5_1> First it shows ubuntu logo for few seconds
<D4e5_1> than it shows black screen with blinking (-) dash on top left corner, and it is stuck there nothing happens
<D4e5_1> if I press power button on my laptop
<FloodBot1> D4e5_1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D4e5_1> screen goes pink, whole screen goes blank pink
<D4e5_1> {O}kay 
<Viking667> hi all. What the *()&@%)% is a "I/O possible" error?
<D4e5_1> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<epinky> apache: I think you can't, however I suggest you to use an 8.10 LIVE CD,  Karmic(9.10) will install Grub2
<D4e5_1> please help me in this thread.. http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8472549#post8472549
<brandon_> flannel :(
<Flannel> brandon_: Hit escape twice a second after your POST screen
<brandon_> thats the bios logo right
<brandon_> or pc logo
<brandon_> the one that asks yhou to hit a key to enter setup or whatever
<Flannel> brandon_: Either one.  You jsut don't want to do it too soon or some BIOSes will assume you have a stuck key and ignore it
<brandon_> ah ok
<ae86-drifter> i just installed nvidia drivers now my ubuntu will not boot up
<ae86-drifter> all i get is the command line
<brian_> Beautiful
<D4e5_1> please help me in this thread.. http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8472549#post8472549
<epinky> apache: with an 8.10 LIVE CD you could follow this  guide to reinstall grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Flannel> brandon_: But, you can use a liveCD (or an alternate CD) to boot and fix stuff, yeah.  Is this a fresh install of 9.10? or did you upgrade to it, or is it an older version?
<D4e5_1> wht is difference between ubuntu & kubuntu
<ae86-drifter> kde/gnome
<Kamokow> kde and gnome
<SpaceGhostC2C> D4e5_1, desktop environment.
<ae86-drifter> kubuntu is like vista for linux
<Kamokow> however, you CAN install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, and vice versa.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ae86-drifter, I disagree.
<apache> epinky, thank you
<ae86-drifter> SpaceGhostC2C, it uses enough resources
<brandon_> ok flannel
<brandon_> im at the menu
<brandon_> finally
<brandon_> had to time esc just right
<epinky> apache: you're welcome
<FloodBot1> brandon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon_> sorry for that enter thing
<brandon_> im just excited, now what Flannel?
<Flannel> brandon_: Recovery console will get you a prompt
<ae86-drifter> gnome is alot better than the new kde
<Guest32357> hi.  could anyone help me get my kubuntu wireless going?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !better | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ae86-drifter> select wireless and turn it on
<Flannel> Guest32357: #kubuntu might be able to help you more efficiently
<ae86-drifter> SpaceGhostC2C, in my opinion
<D4e5_1> SpaceGhostC2C wht do you mean by tht
<Guest32357> flannel: thanks
<D4e5_1> SpaceGhostC2C: wht do you mean by tht
<brandon_> ok im at the prompt flannel
<brandon_> netroot
<ae86-drifter> SpaceGhostC2C prefers kde, as he has a supercomputer
<Flannel> ae86-drifter: I think he was attempting to mention that the "gnome vs kde" thing is offtopic (As it's not support) so you should continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IkoniaISaBITCH> [04:56] [474] IkoniaISaBITCH #xubuntu You're banned from that channel
<IkoniaISaBITCH> [04:56] [Notice] -ChanServ- [#kubuntu] Welcome to #kubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there. This channel is publicly logged. The official Ubuntu logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<IkoniaISaBITCH> [04:58] [474] IkoniaISaBITCH #kubuntu You're banned from that channel
<FloodBot1> IkoniaISaBITCH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ae86-drifter> hahahaha
<brandon_> should i reconfigure xserver or whatever flannel?
<Flannel> brandon_: Now you do whatever command you were going to do to fix it.
<brandon_> it doesnt seem to see the file i installed
<brandon_> envyng
<brandon_> or whatever
<D4e5_1> dudee this channel bot is getting irriated
<Flannel> brandon_: What do you mean?  Did you install envy from the repositories?
<LinuxN3wb> Hey I have a set up of 3 monitors, 2 of which are in twinview and 1 as a separate X screen... However, the problem is that the two twinview monitors are stretched, as in it shows up as one large monitor instead of two separate monitors.
<brandon_> yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> ae86-drifter, I'd be very verbose about it being your opinion and that it isn't necessarily the best for every user. ps, I don't think it matters much that you have a computer with lots of resources, at least not to me.
<LinuxN3wb> I couldn't figure out how to fix this :X
<brandon_> envycore-ore i believe
<brandon_> err
<brandon_> envyng-core
<LinuxN3wb> Any ideas?
<ae86-drifter> SpaceGhostC2C, resources are very precious on a 486
<Flannel> brandon_: Right.  I believe (I've never used envy) that the envy program installs drivers from elsewhere and as such, you can't remove those drivers through package management (removing envy just removes envy, not the drivers)
<sixtila> php help needed with reading xml using simplexml_load_file
<Flannel> sixtila: Try ##php
<brandon_> theres a commnand inside of envy, flannel
<brandon_> to undo all that it did
<brandon_> but i cant seem to access it maybe i typed it wrong
<SpaceGhostC2C> ae86-drifter, so I'd be very careful about saying that kde is best. I'd present it and inform them about it's resource requirements as you see them.
<Flannel> ae86-drifter, SpaceGhostC2C: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel, yessir.
<sixtila> the server is having headache today!! nothing shows up
<ae86-drifter> sorry, lets just leave it at gnomes better
<LinuxN3wb> I guess no one likes to mess with xorg.conf eh?
<LinuxN3wb> :(
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, why would you want to do that?
<ae86-drifter> cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<Flannel> brandon_: tab complete might come in handy
<LinuxN3wb> Read the question I had above
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, it is mostly automatic now...
<LinuxN3wb> I already made backups.
<ae86-drifter> that restores the backup
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, just joined the channel.
<brandon_> alright,m and if not is dpkg reconfigrue xserver wise?
<ae86-drifter> if ur having issues
<LinuxN3wb> Ah, i'll post again then
<LinuxN3wb> ae86-drifter, I know -- I just go into a TTY if something bad happens.
<delfick> How do I determine in a makefile whether the operating system is windows or linux?
<LinuxN3wb> Hey I have a set up of 3 monitors, 2 of which are in twinview and 1 as a separate X screen... However, the problem is that the two twinview monitors are stretched, as in it shows up as one large monitor instead of two separate monitors. (repost for freetown2)
<ae86-drifter> LinuxNewb, thats how i have mine setup, twinview on dual screens, it stretches for mine too, which is what i want, i think thats how it is meant to be....
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, I thought that was what TwinView was supposed to do? Stretch?
<LinuxN3wb> Well
<R1_> Anyone here have knowledge of patching ipw2200 drivers with the jamx patch on Karmic?
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, what do you want?
<LinuxN3wb> How do I have both screens to be separate then?
<ae86-drifter> seperate x on each screen
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, set them all as separate?
<LinuxN3wb> I couldn't enable the monitors without twinview, else it was separate X screen per monitor
<LinuxN3wb> Which, I don't want.
<ae86-drifter> manually configure xorg
<LinuxN3wb> I _am_ manually configuring it :P
<D4e5_1> can someone one help me please like pretty please
<ae86-drifter> just copy and past the config from the other screens, then change the disply for each section
<D4e5_1> please help me in this thread.. http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8472549#post8472549
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, run Nvidia X server settings with sudo and set things up the way you want to clobber /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<eliot_> is there a way i can make my downloads go faster im only getting 30 kbs
<Flannel> !helpme | D4e5_1
<ubottu> D4e5_1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ae86-drifter> eliot_ invest in a faster connection
<eliot_> i have a fast connection
<D4e5_1> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LinuxN3wb> I already tried nvidia-settings, the problem is that: It doesn't allow me to enable both monitors without either: Separate X screens, or twinview
<D4e5_1> !attitude | D4e5_1
<ubottu> D4e5_1, please see my private message
<ae86-drifter> eliot_ contact your ISP!!!
<ae86-drifter> omg
<D4e5_1> !repeate | D4e5_1
<eliot_> lol k
<D4e5_1> !repeat | D4e5_1
<ubottu> D4e5_1, please see my private message
<D4e5_1> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<D4e5_1> {W}hÅt Thê FµÇ{k} 
<ae86-drifter> !language D4e5_1
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, Detect Displays, click on screen, choose config?
<ae86-drifter> !swearing D4e5_1
<lyon81> hi, is there a browser that manages flash relatively well in linux? I have had no success so far
<ae86-drifter> lol
<D4e5_1> !language | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ae86-drifter> its called firefox
<D4e5_1> !swearing | ae86-drifter
<workstation> Ok. So I bought a 500GB external hard drive and would like to make many partitions on it. some where around 10 - 15. I would like to install on each partition a install cd of various operating systems I have. I would also like to make several other parttions for storage as well. I want to put grub on here so when I boot into the external hard drive I can pick what partition to boot from. Is this possible?
<mtoroyarzo> apt-cache search gtmess
<D4e5_1> !windows | D4e5_1
<ubottu> D4e5_1, please see my private message
<LinuxN3wb> freetown2, but well, it only shows me 3 options for the monitor: Disabled, Separate X screen, or TwinView.. Disabled of course disables the screen entirely, Separate X screen is not what I want, and TwinView spans between two monitors.
<brandon_> well flannnel
<Teleken> wow booting off of hard drives is totally different than booting off of a CD/DVD
<brandon_> were halfway there :)
<brandon_> i uninstalled the drivers via envy
<brandon_> thanks to your tab complete
<brandon_> shit sorry for enter as comma
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, so what do you want? a clone?
<D4e5_1> !billgates
<LinuxN3wb> And, I WOULD use Xinerama if Compiz worked with it.
<preecher> i just setup vpn server on my windows machine (desktop) what i need to do on my ubuntu laptop?
<eliot_> could it be where im downloading it from because my bittorrent goes mad fast
<IdleOne> !msgthebot | D4e5_1
<ubottu> D4e5_1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<brandon_> anyways its saying no device selected, and i can boot in low graphics mode
<D4e5_1> !apple | D4e5_1
<ubottu> D4e5_1, please see my private message
<LinuxN3wb> freetown2, No, quite simply I want two monitors which have their own sets of panels, and then a third monitor with a separate X screen.
<D4e5_1> !bored
<IdleOne> !ops | D4e5_1 abusing bot
<ubottu> D4e5_1 abusing bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<epinky> workstation: just set "a" in fdisk on your bootable partition
<freetown2> bye bye D4e5_1
<morphix> LinuxN3wb, sounds like for you what you are wanting to do, would probably be best with 3 video cards
<morphix> its the only way you'd get 3 monitors and proper 3d acceleration such as compiz
<freetown2> i suspect LinuxN3wb still wants to be able to move apps around the screens too
<Madpilot> D4e5_1, you've had lots of warnings. Goodbye.
<LinuxN3wb> No
<LinuxN3wb> I'm fine with having a separate X screen on the third monitor
<D4e5> why bye
<D4e5> i got kicked dude
<workstation> epinky, ok cool thanks
<LinuxN3wb> But well, I simply cannot accomplish 3 video cards, so well.
<workstation> epinky, to bootable I suppose?
<morphix> well you cant have 2 monitors share 1 X and have compiz work too
<SpaceGhostC2C> D4e5, because you were abusing the bot and not keeping on topic.
<freetown2> LinuxN3wb, i'd get a three screen stretched desktop and then run flightgear!
<epinky> workstation: yes, in fdisk
<workstation> epinky, wouldnt that boot only one partiton
<LinuxN3wb> freetown2, I have 1920x1200 monitors... There are no 3 screen stretchers for that in my price range.
<D4e5> but who kicked me
<R1_> Anyone here have knowledge of patching ipw2200 drivers with the jamx patch on Karmic?
<D4e5> dude I am learning bot
<IdleOne> D4e5: madpilot kicked you
<IdleOne> D4e5: and you were told to learn in /msg
<D4e5> Madpilot
<freetown2> D4e5, dude you are abusing the bot on a support channel. Go away
<D4e5> sorry
<Madpilot> D4e5, you can /msg the bot. Keep  abusing the bot in-channel and you will be banned. Clear?
<D4e5> yes sir
<LinuxN3wb> But, the odd thing is, with 1 video card and 2 monitors I was able to use both of them separately
<epinky> workstation: that's fdisk's part, GRUB must do the other(Bootloader)
<[t0rc]> Is there a way to check the version of a library on your system from command line?
<LinuxN3wb> Each one could e.g. have separate maximized applications, and I could drag between them... With desktop composition working....
<LinuxN3wb> Meh.
<IdleOne> [t0rc]: apt-cache policy package
<Guest1> Why is it that certain folders are locked
<Guest1> and cannot be accessed?
<Guest1> Does anybody know?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<[t0rc]> WHOOOO pretty show!
<Guest1> Hello?
<[t0rc]> lol
<Guest1> Why are some folders locked?
<AC_215> Is there a way to recover a windows partition after installing ubuntu?
<Guest1> No
<burkmat_> Guest1, Because the system would be very insecure if everyone could access everything?
<IdleOne> AC_215: no
<Guest1> I knew Windows would be better in this area
<Mike_lifeguard> AC_215: Did you install ubuntu on that partition? If so, you're out of luck.
<Guest1> Because...
<Guest1> I can't update my computer
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest1: What do you mean by "locked"?
<Mike_lifeguard> !sudo | Guest1
<[t0rc]> AC_215, do you mean that you installed ubuntu in the same partition as the Windows install? or a different drive/partition?
<ubottu> Guest1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<IdleOne> Guest1: why can't you update?
<imatech> :-D
<Guest1> because of the *expletive" lock!
<morphix> Can someone help me, without using gparted or any other X requiring GUi tool, how can i shrink a extended partition running on software raid
<morphix> i ended up killing the partition and data last time i tried
<Guest1> Whoa
<Guest1> Computer froze
<Guest1> Anyway
<IdleOne> Guest1: sudo apt-get update returns?
<burkmat_> Guest1, What are you trying update, and what folder is "locked"?
<Guest1> E: Cant' do update or something
<Guest1> I'm trying to autoremove uneeded stuff
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest1: You probably need to use sudo!
<Guest1> life Linux-headers
<IdleOne> Guest1: yeah error or something isn't helpful
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest1: You definitely need to use sudo!
<Guest1> And yes, I am using sudo
<workstation> epinky, looks like I will have to  Multiple Architectures for each computer I want it to boot from
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest1: Then tell us what the exact error is!
<Guest1> Lemme compy and paste...
<preecher> how do i set up a vpn client in ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> not in here, use p.defau.lt, Guest1
<burkmat_> Guest1, Might want to pastebin if it's long.
<Guest1> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Guest1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<freetown2> Guest1, sudo....
<Guest1> Used that
<Guest1> Heres my record
<Guest1> :
<IdleOne> Guest1: close Synaptic and sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<epinky> workstation: sry, didn't get that last part
<Guest1> Synaptic was never open
<IdleOne> Guest1: ok sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Guest1> Ok...
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest1: You can only have one thing changing packages on the system. Are you sure you don't have another process trying to install/remove/whatever packages?
<workstation> epinky,  http://pastebin.com/m1711cc5d
<IdleOne> Guest1: then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest1> Here's what I got...
<FAJALOU> Hi I have my printer set up to verify my username on the network automatically.  But whenever I restart cups this authentication is lost.  What is going on, and how can I resolve it?  Thanks!
<mahngiel> any pcbsd users able to give me any intel? we could pm if you'd be so kind. (this is the only good *nix forum with intelligent ppl, and YES, i am a karmic user)
<Guest1> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': No such file or directory
<Guest1> I found the file though manually
<t0rc> Is there a way to go back to a previous version of a library?
<IdleOne> Guest1: seems we are going in circles then. you must have something that is open trying to change packages
<Guest1> Does a virtual planetarium fit?
<ae86-drifter> could someone tell me how i can enable user write permission to a folder mounted through sshfs?
<Guest1> Obviously not...
<IdleOne> Guest1: No I wouldn't think so
<epinky> workstation: where is that from? I think I missed some part :)
<workstation> epinky, from the install file for grub
<Guest1> IdleOne: Should I manually delete the lock?
<Guest1> IdleOne: I have the Nautilus Folder open
<Guest1> after tracing the file directory
<epinky> workstation: how are you performing GRUB install?
<IdleOne> Guest1: sure
<Guest1> IdleOne: Is there any way to recover the "lock"
<Guest1> ?
<IdleOne> Guest1: what do you mean by recover?
<workstation> epinky, not sure exactly. Form my laptop
<Guest1> IdleOne: If I delete the "lock" file, then it is "wiped out"
<t0rc> I think he means to "recover" it after he deletes it
<Guest1> Gone.
<Guest1> Null
<Guest1> Zip
<FloodBot3> Guest1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Guest1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Guest1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest1> OUtta here
<FloodBot4> Guest1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest1> Bots...
<t0rc> The floodbots are going to eat you Guest1
<IdleOne> Guest1: the lock file is created when more then one process is trying to change packages
<Mike_lifeguard> !flood | FloodBot4
<ubottu> FloodBot4: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<epinky> workstation: using any command?
 * Mike_lifeguard snickers
<roygbiv> i see now why they are called floodbot. they are good at flooding
<Guest1> IdleOne: Synaptic is closed
<workstation> epinky, not sure yet, i was looking at the install
<Guest1> IdleOne: So is Software Center
<t0rc> Guest1, another words, do you have Synaptic open? Ubuntu Software Suite? Or apt-get in a terminal?
<IdleOne> Guest1: haha yes
<IdleOne> close that
<workstation> epinky, is there other options other then gru
<morphix> apt/aptitude/dpkg ?
<Guest1> I'm using apt-get to autoremove
<t0rc> is it running? close it
<Viking667> hm. I'll be back soon.
<Guest1> torc: ok
<IdleOne> Guest1: ok close out your terminals. then open a new terminal and run the update command
<epinky> workstation: hmmm, GAG is also really friendly http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<IkoniaISaWHORE> ikonia: hi love
<Guest1> Don't I have to autoremove first?
<SpaceGhostC2C> lol... wow.
<IdleOne> Guest1: autoremove can wait. not essential
<IkoniaISaWHORE> IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A
<IkoniaISaWHORE> WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS
<FloodBot4> IkoniaISaWHORE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !ops
<morphix> ps aux | grep -e "apt" -e "dpkg"
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Guest1> HOLY MAC AND CHEESE!
<Guest1> IT WORKS!
<Cpudan80> IdleOne: The bots take care of that for the most part
<Cpudan80> the ! ... command is really only for emergencies
<IdleOne> Cpudan80: yeah but the bot then removes the ban
<Guest1> Thank you IdleOne
<Viking667> greek, huh?
<Cpudan80> IdleOne: true - but I think the op guys get alerted when the bot goes +o
<workstation> epinky, k thanks. I guess I dont need grub even. Was told they show up if booting into the hd
<Madpilot> the FloodBot's bans are short-term, they're not really trollproof
<Madpilot> Cpudan80, the floodbots are always +o, actually
<IdleOne> case like that needs a more perm like ban I would think
<Cpudan80> hmm
<Cpudan80> didnt think bout that
<epinky> workstation: you're welcome  and good luck :)
<IkoniaISaSLUT> IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE
<IdleOne> ban evading also
<IkoniaISaSLUT> IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKO
<IkoniaISaSLUT>  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IK
<airtonix> it's steve balmers day off
<FloodBot4> IkoniaISaSLUT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_lifeguard> Madpilot: you're on
<workstation> epinky, Thanks!
<IdleOne> lol keeps flooding himself off the server
<D4e5> wow wht happens there?
<Madpilot> there
<Mike_lifeguard> D4e5: troll, ignore it
<D4e5> Madpilot don't think it was me
<D4e5> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<Mike_lifeguard> D4e5: Don't do that.
<D4e5> do wht
<IdleOne> Mike_lifeguard: the lol is a auto replace scripty bit kiddy thing
<morphix> so no one knows how i can shrink a extended partition on software raid 1?
<Mike_lifeguard> In USN-\d\d\d-\d (security notices), there are references to CVE-\d\d\d\d-\d\d\d\d -- what are those?
<Mike_lifeguard> IdleOne: I know, that's why I said to cut it out :)
<epinky> morphix: LVM concerned?
<morphix> unfortunately there is no LVM
<freetown2> morphix, you cannot put an extended partition on software raid?
<ae86-drifter> could someone tell me how i can enable user write permission to a folder mounted through sshfs?
<IdleOne> Mike_lifeguard: I used to have that back when on EFnet using mirc
<Jeruvy> Mike_lifeguard: http://cve.mitre.org/
<morphix> freetown2, ya you can.
<Mike_lifeguard> Jeruvy: thanks!
<morphix> eg. sda1, sda2, sda3 are primary
<freetown2> morphix, that's new to me
<morphix> sda4 starts the extended
<swaj> hmm.  Are there any decent non-AIR twitter clients for Linux?  Most I've seen look kinda bad
<Mike_lifeguard> IdleOne: that's not something to brag about :\
<freetown2> nope
<morphix> sda5 & sda6 are actually the partitions
<freetown2> sda4 is primary
<Jeruvy> Mike_lifeguard: np
<IdleOne> Mike_lifeguard: was 10+ years ago :/
<morphix> well it holds the extended
<freetown2> you were saying an extended ON md
<freetown2> morphix, nope, sda4 is primary.
<Mike_lifeguard> IdleOne: I hope you're about 20 right now :\
<IdleOne> Mike_lifeguard: :P
<morphix> well i  meant, i have for eg. sda1, sda2, sda3 which go to md0, md1, md2 respectively
<tech__> Hi, has anybody experienced any system hangs after doing recent ubuntu 9.10 updates.
<morphix> sda5 & sda6 are then md3 & md4
<tech__> My machine just hangs on grub console.
<morphix> i need to shrink the partition for md3
<morphix> when i use resize2f it appears to be fine no errors
<morphix> but then when i try to boot back into the OS from live distro
<morphix> md3 fails
<morphix> completely
<freetown2> morphix, i don't remember md devices being shrinkable...
<morphix> yeh, mdadm --grow /dev/md<dev> size=<size>
<morphix> if you specify a smaller size than it is current
<morphix> it shrinks
<Mike_lifeguard> OK, so I can't open screen?! O_o Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<morphix> this has worked fine so far for the 3 primary partitions
<ae86-drifter> after i mount a folder with sshfs, when i browse with cli to the mounted folder, i get permission denied, i have full root access to the server, could someone please tell me how i can enable user write permission to a folder mounted through sshfs?
<freetown2> morphix, okay and the respective partitions are also automatically adjusted?
<morphix> yes
<Perezosito> HOLAA es mi primer dia en ubuntu jajajjja
<ae86-drifter> when i try chown and chmod 777 return cannot access: permission denied
<morphix> i use, resize2fs then mdadm --grow then do e2fsck
<SpaceGhostC2C> ae86-drifter, try putting sudo in front.
<morphix> once reboot back into proper system, its all fine and shows new sizes
<ae86-drifter> SpaceGhostC2C, i am
<freetown2> morphix, okay, one resizes the filesystem, and then the md array...
<IdleOne> !es | Perezosito
<ubottu> Perezosito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<morphix> and those sync upto the new disc
<SpaceGhostC2C> what are the permissions on the files?
<freetown2> morphix, interesting thnx
<ae86-drifter> on the server? or on the mounted folder?
<ratso> any body experiencing system hangs after ubuntu 9.10 updates where only grub console comes up?
<BlueG> I have been having random freezes with Ubuntu 9.10 that occur only on a Dell Dimension 4500S and not on other computers I have installed it on. The cursor continues to move, but nothing else works, not virtual terminals, numlock, capslock, or even ping. Any suggestions?
<Perezosito> !es .
<morphix> i really need to resize this stupid extended partition, its 9gb, the new disc partition size needs to be 4gb
<morphix> :(
<freetown2> morphix, i guess using lots of md devices is better than using LVM which does not support barriers
<morphix> if i had of set the machine up i'm trying to change, i would used LVM or similar
<morphix> but i didnt
<t0rc> Is there a way to go to an older version of a library ? (I want to go back a version or two for libbluetooth)
<freetown2> morphix, not using LVm with sfotware riad is probably a good thin
<BlueG> I have had it freeze with any combination of common programs open while working, when it went to screen saver and I was away, and even right after login before I could open any programs.
<basanta> which package provides the command send?
<morphix> i have been googling and hunting around the internet for weeks now
<morphix> with no suitable solution
<morphix> i used a test bench
<morphix> and it messed the partitions up completely
<morphix> unrecoverable data
<SpaceGhostC2C> morphex, can you try to keep your messages on one line, and not use enter as punctuation? Kind of like this message.
<epinky> t0rc: I don't think so, just make symbolic links to those libs needed
<SpaceGhostC2C> morphix, can you try to keep your messages on one line, and not use enter as punctuation? Kind of like this message.
<morphix> sorry. i shall.
<SpaceGhostC2C> had to correct the spelling.
<hdtdi> if someone has vnc server installed on windows can i connect with remote desctop ( with ubuntu 9.10) and see what he is doing .. something like radmin
<SpaceGhostC2C> hdtdi, yes.
<cloudsymph> o
<cloudsymph> hey
<al__> how do you copy a direcectory, to a new directory, creating the new directory if reqd? ie cp /home/user/dir1/* /home/user/dir2 (creating dir2 if not already exitisting?)
<hdtdi> thanks ill tell you after 5 min if everything is ok
<t0rc> BlueG if you want to know that, you can type, send at BASH and it should tell you what packages to look at
<greg12> send at bash
<hdtdi> al__, cp -r dir /home
<ae86-drifter> SpaceGhostC2C, can u please help me with the file permissions, its set to 777 at the moment from the server, i mkdir as a user on the remote pc and mounted a foler with sshfs, i keep getting access denied when i modify files
<al__> hdtdi:  so I just need the -r option eh
<hdtdi> yes -r option is for copying dirs
<SpaceGhostC2C> ae86-drifter, do you own the folder?
<ae86-drifter> yeah or -R
<ae86-drifter> spacebear_ yes i do
<ae86-drifter> SpaceGhostC2C, yes i do
<cloudsymph> hey everyone, i've got a problem with the software download and updates.
<cloudsymph> ummm i fixed an earlier problem with the web browsing, which was due to the ipv6 or something
<ae86-drifter> SpaceGhostC2C, can you help me?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ae86-drifter, what did you use to mount the remote filesystem?
<ae86-drifter> please
<ae86-drifter> sshfs
<cloudsymph> question is i can't download from the software server nor updates, does anyone have a clue.  also i can't install the adobe that i downloaded from their site
<cloudsymph> adobe flash*
<al__> hdtdi: just checking you understood me correctly, I want to copy the contents of dir1 with /dir1/* to dir2, creating dir2 if nessecary.
<hdtdi> SpaceGhostC2C, when i try to connect i have this "Authentication method to host brum.el1t3.org is unsupported "
<hdtdi> al__, its like cp -r /home/dir1 /home/dir2
<ae86-drifter> sshfs -p 3454 username@ip address /var/www /home/blah/blah
<SpaceGhostC2C> hdtdi, I've no idea about what youre talking about. What is your issue?
<KeithBilly> Hello, i have 9.04 which was working just fine for the first few days. I shut down the system for a week or more, now when i started it back up and try and login it crashes after login and relaunches the login screen, over and over and over again. What can i do to try and resolve this?
<Out_Cold> what's the location of the hostname service?
<hdtdi> SpaceGhostC2C, i try to connect via remote desctop to a vista pc with vnc server installed
<Guest41177> I was hoping to find a way to control a power outlet over eiter USB Or WiFi, a simple on/off is suffecient.
<LinuxHack3r> I was hoping to find a way to control a power outlet over eiter USB Or WiFi, a simple on/off is suffecient.
<BlueG> basanta: T0rc was suggesting that send at bash should suggest what packages provide it (the suggestion was accidentally addressed to me instead)
<SpaceGhostC2C> look for the authentication methods in the preferences of the server.
<KeithBilly> Guest411177 I've seen a usb method for this
<BlueG> s/send/typing send
<Emiliano> SOMEBODY USES DEBIAN???? HELP PLEASE.... TALK TO ME IN PRIVATE
<Emiliano> ALGUIEN USA DEBIAN???? AYUDA POR FAVOR... HABLEMÉ EN PRIVADO
<FloodBot4> Emiliano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> Emiliano: #debian on irc.oftc.net
<al__> hdtdi: ok, i ran the command a first time - it worked. run it a secondtime and it creates /dir2/dir1
<Emiliano> THANKS
<D4e5> I need help, when I boot up my computer, ubuntu won't load up, it would get stuck on black screen with blinking dash, if i press power off button screen goes pink please help
<KeithBilly> Guest41177 http://www.instructables.com/id/A_USB_Power_Controled_Plug_Strip_With_Isolation/
<Out_Cold> D4e5, is this a new install?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ae86-drifter, I don't think I can help you. I don't use sshfs.
<D4e5> nope Out_Cold
<KeithBilly> Guest41177 there better version of this out there
<Bsims> my microphone stopped working after recient updates any ideas all I get is loud static
<basanta> BlueG, ok
<D4e5> let me tell you something Out_Cold
<morphix> ae86-drifter, typically /var/www and owned by www-data or similar
<hdtdi> al__, why are you running it second time ?
<KeithBilly> LinuxHack3r http://www.instructables.com/id/A_USB_Power_Controled_Plug_Strip_With_Isolation/
<D4e5> I made some changes in video settings and after that this started to happen
<KeithBilly> How can you get into safe mode?
<KeithBilly> or a terminal if you can't login with gnome?
<D4e5> i made changes on ubuntu control panel settings
<morphix> sorry, i meant _is_ owned. try running and check what owner/group it states ls -lash /var | grep www
<Out_Cold> KeithBilly, a boot cd helps
<cloudsymph> ?
<al__> hdtdi: well lets say I wanted to copy contents of dir1 to dir2, then crontab it to run every night so it copys every day. Then it would end up runing over and over again
<D4e5> Out_Cold can you help me?
<Out_Cold> D4e5, wat stage of the boot does it stick like that?
<KeithBilly> Is there no way without a boot cd?
<al__> the first time it creates dir2
<preecher> i config'g vpn server on my work windows xp machine - now i need help in finding what/how setup vpn client on my ubuntu only laptop
<al__> the second time i get it copied to dir/2dir1/
<D4e5> what do you mean Out_Cold
<Bsims> al__: you want rsync to do your copying
<KeithBilly> There must be a way to boot to single user mode in 9.04 or bybass start?
<Out_Cold> D4e5, when you start up the computer what happens directly before the blinking _ shows up?
<KeithBilly> err bypass gnome starting
<Bsims> KeithBilly: you can select cli only I beleve
<Out_Cold> KeithBilly, use another console?? try CTRL + ALT F1
<futurama> hallo..?
<KeithBilly> thanks out_cold i'll try
<hdtdi> al__, try mkdir /home/dir2 and then cd /home/dir1 and then cp -r * /home/dir2/
<castis> can anyone help me compile an old version of a php extension?
<D4e5> no Out_Cold it shows me ubuntu logo for few seconds after that i goes to black blinking screen
<jack_> Help! Firefox 3.5.5 problem installing addons from Mozilla Ubuntu 9.10 (64bit)
<al__> Bsims: NO i dont. I am copying 300Gb or so on a NAS. The cpu overhead on the nas with rynsc kills it
<al__> I need a script
<cloudsymph> hi there i can't download and install programs nor can i download and install updates.  i've also tried to download the adobe flash from their website but i can't install it as it needs to download more packages.  also i had an earlier internet problem, which was fixed when i turned off the ipv6.  i'm using 9.10 which is installed on a dell inspiron 640m
<Out_Cold> anyone? what's the key to show the boot screen instead of the splash?
<Viking667> Does anyone know what the error "I/O possible" means, and why I'm getting it whenever I run a program that tries to read from the microphone? (Happens as user, but not as root)
<Viking667> uh, Esc  ?
<Out_Cold> i usually use servers and see all that. D4e5 use esc while you boot and watch
<Viking667> either that, or just before you boot, head into grub, stick nosplash in, instead of "splash=verbose"  or "splash"
<mrmojo> hii guys
<hdtdi> al__, did that worked?
<mrmojo> what's the prefered way to install thunderbird 3.0 on karmic?
<chilli0> How can i start a program in gedit tools ?
<Out_Cold> that works too
<Out_Cold> mrmojo, .debs are the best way followed by building source IMO
<morphix> Out_Cold> you could just press e on kernel and delete splash
<al__> hdtdi: sure did. I am just doing some test copying, and then will experiment with deleting stuff older than two weeks with a combo of find, xargs etc
<mrmojo> Out_Cold: I know that, but I'd prefer having a repo to get updates
<al__> before cp'ing all backups from NAS to exernal USB etc
<mrmojo> I have been using the mozilla-daily ppa but i don't really want to update firefox and tb nearly every day
<D4e5> ok
<al__> then crontab the lot
<miles95> #alldroid
<D4e5> ok Out_Cold i will try tht
<miles95> join #alldroid
<preecher> i config'g vpn server on my work windows xp machine - now i need help in finding what/how setup vpn client on my ubuntu only laptop
<Out_Cold> D4e5, i would try Viking667 or morphix ideas
<cloudsymph> T_T
<D4e5> wht is Viking667 or morphix ideas?
<brandon-> thanks for the help flannel
<brandon-> i got everything working, just a few small issues with context menus displaying funky for a second with the nvidia drivers
<Flannel> brandon-: Good to hear
<jdoelger1> my brightness control keys bring up the little brightness-indicator deal, but they won't change the brightness
<D4e5> Out_Cold wht does this mean either that, or just before you boot, head into grub, stick nosplash in, instead of "splash=verbose"  or "splash
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Out_Cold> D4e5, try the esc first
<Wicked> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<D4e5> ok Out_Cold
<pit_> hi all
<chilli0> How can i start a program in gedit tools ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | pit_
<ubottu> pit_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pit_> i'm sorry
<pit_> it's engish only channel?
<Out_Cold> pit_, what's your language?
<pit_> mmm
<pit_> russian
<Out_Cold> !rs maybe?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<virtuald> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Out_Cold> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<jdoelger1> what command controls lcd brightness?  i've used acpitool -l but this machine isn't a toshiba
<pit_> i don't need help:) I simply wished to chat with adherents
<SpaceGhostC2C> pit_ try looking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pit_> o-O thanks :)
<pit_> bb all
<KaSBeK> Hi
<bllz> Hi KaSBeK
<blackman> Hello. Is there a package for vultures nethack patch? http://clivecrous.github.com/vultures/
<KaSBeK> i need some help, im tryin to install ubuntu on a old laptop but the wifi does not work :( anyone can help?
<preecher> i config'g vpn server on my work windows xp machine - now i need help in finding what/how setup vpn client on my ubuntu only laptop
<bllz> KaSBeK:  did you check to see if your wifi adapter is supported?
<LinuxN3wb> Hmm, for some reason I cannot install xserver-xgl -- When I try to install it from synaptic or apt-get, it says the package isn't available
<bllz> preecher:  there's a vpn client you need to install... let me look up what it is again
<KaSBeK> where can i see that? lol
<magaio> When Empathy doesn't scroll when receiving an IM, is that considered a feature or a bug?
<Flannel> blackman: I don't see one
<LinuxN3wb> I had it installed before and did apt-get remove on it, stupid idea heh.
<Out_Cold> KaSBeK, i find it's easier to update drivers when plugged in with LAN. If you can try that
<KaSBeK> im updatin right now in fact
<KaSBeK> it asked for like 150 things :P
<bllz> KaSBeK:  i think it's called ppp-daemon or something like that.  Use aptitude search to look it up
<LinuxN3wb> So, why would a package source not work?
<Out_Cold> KaSBeK, well wait and restart
<KaSBeK> ok ok :D
<MetalHeadDead> I need some help, I just updated to 9.10 and I have to progress sliders at the top of my screen in the task bar that keep moving back and forth and won't go away, and the first two times i turned my computer on after this update the screen went purple with weird symbols on it that flashed.  to keep it from doing that i had to hurry and click my nvidia driver.  can someone help me
<LinuxN3wb> Never mind
<devanjan> Hello everybidy
<snayth> Hi Can't get sound in Skype - Using a Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 - Ubuntu version of Skype works great - Getting video - But does not recognize my webcam mike ? ?
<snayth> Any ideas to try?
<devanjan> While rebooting my ubuntu laptop, i did not unmount my desktop monitor ..
<devanjan> now i am not able to boot up my ubuntu laptop
<devanjan> Anybody has any clue how to get around with this problem?
<chilli0> Why doesnt this work its a gedit tool http://pastebin.com/m20163a13
<Out_Cold> what are you using cc for?
<chilli0> compiling
<ejv> why not gcc just out of curiousity?
<chilli0> idk lol
<SeaPhor> any tutorials or channels for gnucash in the repos?
<chilli0> Can anyone help ? I need to make gedit run a program but ./program crashes gedit
<SETKEH> any one played around with ubuntu cloud ???
<leaf-sheep> SeaPhor: http://tinyurl.com/yemd8rd
<SETKEH> chilli0, try sudo gedit file
<prkt> what is ubuntu?
<Query> what is ubuntu?
<root> What is UBUNTU ?
<chilli0> SETKEH, Huh ? In the extontion tools http://pastebin.com/m20163a13
<Guest17958> Who is ubuntu ?
<Query> who is ubuntu?
<chilli0> prkt, An OS
<Guest17958> prkt: is ubuntu >
<SeaPhor> TY leaf-sheep
<SpaceGhostC2C> I just lost the game.
<Guest17958> SpaceGhostC2C: u r ghost
<leaf-sheep> !ops | Query prkt Guest17958 (multiple lamers from same IP)
<ubottu> Query prkt Guest17958 (multiple lamers from same IP): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<h4z|da2> lokian: u r liki
<mikhail2> I am Mikhail Gorvachak
<SETKEH> chilli0,  what are you trying to do ??
<Flannel> prkt, Query, mikhail2, please stay ontopic.  Thanks
<Query> !ops | leaf-sheep (multiple fucker)
<ubottu> leaf-sheep (multiple fucker): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mikhail2> chilli0: what do u think u can do ?
<lokian> h4z|da2: you mean loki
<miansc> whats a good program equivelent to Visual Studio... where u can design form write console etc..
<SeaPhor> TY leaf-sheep , i was looking for irc channel for support but that may do enough, Thanks again
<chilli0> SETKEH, Run a program
<SETKEH> chilli0,  whydont you just sudo ./ ??
<leaf-sheep> SeaPhor: I doubt there are one.  You'll have to make do with the tutorial site. ;o
<Flannel> chilli0: You won't use gedit to run that program.  Running the program and having gedit crash is odd.
<chilli0> Flannel, Do you know the extention tools ?
<boxxy_> ubuntuforums is down =(
<leaf-sheep> !code | miansc
<ubottu> miansc: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Flannel> chilli0: Extension tools?  No, I suppose I don't.
<leaf-sheep> miansc: Also, http://www.osalt.com/visual-studio
<chilli0> Flannel,  You can run bash inside gedit but the command doesnt work
<Blue11> i am running the netbook remix (9.10) and I like it but even with the mouse senstitiviy turned to the lowest, it;s still too sensative --suggestions?
<Flannel> Does it work when you run it outside of gedit?
<miansc> leaf-sheep: thanks heaps
<SeattleOtaku> Sigh, so much for using a USB boot to keep Ubuntu and Vista separate... an update of grub blitzed my vista disk's mbr.
<miansc> wait... visual studio, its for windows lol?
<Flannel> miansc: For what language?
<leaf-sheep> miansc: Yes. You also could use !virtualization to run Visual Studio inside Windows.
<miansc> mainly c==/c#
<miansc> C++*
<Orion777> is anyone here who is not a hacker?
<adminewb> chilli0, looks as though you want to finish a gedit session by compiling all the source in the folder you're editing
<Guest48101> how to change the GDM login window of ubuntu 9.10? I find it's very difficult.
<Flannel> miansc: Look into either Eclipse (with CDT) or Anjuta, those are both fairly standard IDEs for c++
<miansc>  !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<miansc> ok
<miansc> what about making forms?
<miansc> can they both do that too
<Sagaci> Orion777: you're probably been asking in ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Guest48101: The rewrite of GDM doesn't yet support theming
<Out_Cold> Guest48101, they removed that option
<Sagaci> Orion777: !ot
<Sagaci> !ot | Orion777
<ubottu> Orion777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Viking667> they removed a hell of a lot from the gdm too.
<chilli0> adminewb, I dont want to end gedit and i wanna compile the open file then run it in terminal
<Sagaci> Viking667: unfortunately, yes
<Flannel> miansc: What is a form?  You mean a GUI maker thing?  I'm not sure.  That's really toolkit specific, so if you use GTK, you use the GTK form maker, etc.
<leaf-sheep> Viking667: Fortunately, yes.
<Kamokow> I was moving partitions, and when I finished and rebooted, ubuntu gave me a boot error... is there like a fixmbr function for grub?
<miansc> right... but then how do i import the GTK GUI to a program like eclipse to code the buttons, etc..
<Guest48101> Flannel:thank you
<adminewb> chilli0: if i'm reading your shell script correctly, it would compile a directory rather than the file you're editing, is that intended?
<Flannel> miansc: I'm not sure, but I imagine it produces code with stub functions (I'm just guessing because that makes sense), it'd depend on the GUI Form maker thing
<chilli0> adminewb, It doesnt
<Orion777> no, its just everyone in #kubuntu right now is a hacker teenager
<Orion777> pranksters
<miansc> ok, fair enough.
<Jayce> anybody running WICD? I keep losing connection with it every 10 seconds and I'm not sure of why.
<adminewb> chilli0, so then $GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_PATH refers to a file not its container?
<miansc> i cant seem to get eclipse to work.. but ill try alternatives
<chilli0> adminewb, correct
<adminewb> chilli0, what gedit command lets you run a subshell?
<chenhui> hi
<Orion777> is another irc server with kubuntu support cause this one is just kid pranksters
<leaf-sheep> Orion777: #kde, perhaps?
<greezmunkey> Jayce, you could start by running a tail on /var/log/syslog to see what is going on...
<leaf-sheep> Orion777: You always can ask here too.
<chilli0> adminewb, If u go to plugins enable extention tools
<chilli0> adminewb,  You can then run bash commands
<miansc> I just fixed my overheating issue on ubuntu.. now i upgraded to 9.10 and it over heats again lol
<Jayce> gah, I'm getting unmet depencies error - says I need to apt-get -f install, but I do, and nothing else happens
<xhcet> any tips on how i can make xubuntu faster? running on 256M pIII
<adminewb> chilli0, ok; looking at the script something is still fishy: it does a "cd $DIR" while treating the same $DIR as if it were a file not the container
<pilif12p> how do i open a .dir or .pag file?
<happyface> anyone have nomachine nx experience?
<greezmunkey> Jayce, is that what is affecting wicd you think?
<chilli0> adminewb, Changed it , but when i run ./file2 it just dies
<adminewb> chilli0, and so once you enable extension tools, what is it you do to run a shell to run file2?
<Jayce> greezmunkey - I dont believe so. I upgraded KDE on jaunty from 4.2.2 to 4.3.2, and that's whent he depenency issue came up. I have no idea why WICD is being weird, and I friggen love that network mgr so I hope it can be fixed.
<adminewb> chilli0, so gedit does a crash dump at that point
<chilli0> adminewb, Are you on it atm ?
<adminewb> chilli0 no sorry i'm on windoze :P
<chilli0> k
<xnox> Hello! how to run application in a different language?
<Jayce> but anyway how would I fix the dependency issue? I cant install ANYTHING now...
<chilli0> adminewb, It just goes gray
<chilli0> http://codepad.org/3zz3MGhY adminewb thats it
<adminewb> chilli0, so the gedit process locks up then and doesn't accept GUI interactions
<chilli0> adminewb,  Yes
<chilli0> adminewb, And if i force close it i cant restart gedit
<chilli0> But weirdly file2 does start its in the processes , and if i kill it i can start gedit
<adminewb> chilli0 that's unfortunate; can you tell whether it's able to cd to the right place before locking up?
<chilli0> did u see the now one http://codepad.org/3zz3MGhY
<chilli0> It starts in the right dir ( the ls proves that)
<adminewb> chilli0, as a diagnostic you might try temporarily replacing the "./file2" by some other cmd you know will work "echo hello world" or some such
<chilli0> that does echo out hello world
<chilli0> Not in a terminal
<adminewb> chilli0, ok then in that case you'll probably want to read the output from the "cc" to see if the compiling is producing a junk executable to lock you up
<greezmunkey> Question regarding sudo: The handbook mentions that gksudo is preferred over sudo to avoid certain files becoming owned by root. Is this really much of an issue with 9.10?
<SETKEH> any one used ubuntu cloud ???
<pilif12p> anyone know?
<Madpilot> greezmunkey, haven't heard otherwise, or seen any changes that would invalidate that advice, so I'd say yes, it is.
<sagerbomber> izon.net
<Deathvalley122> anyone explain to me why ubuntu forums not working?
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: gksudo is the prefered method of running GUI apps as root when needed
<chilli0> adminewb, It works i can run it ./file2 workes in a terminal
<leaf-sheep> greezmunkey: According to the manual, gksudo == GTK+ frontend for su and sudo
<greezmunkey> Madpilot, IdleOne, Ah! now that makes sense! Thanks :)
<chilli0> How can i make bash run a terminal with a command
<adminewb> chilli0, ok; is it possible that the gnome-terminal command line is doing something different with stdout/stderr, accounting for the difference in behavior?
<happyface> NOMACHINE NX: How do I get shadow sessions to work?
<fattom> I'm having some trouble with my acer aspire one and the power management utility in Karmic Netbook Remix.  When I unplug the computer from AC power, the power manager performs the action associated with a lid close.  When I close the lid, the computer does nothing.  Any ideas of how I can "inform" the system that it has the mappings wrong?
<greezmunkey> IdleOne, I can only think of two right now that are post install that I need to change, but I haven't had any issues so far. I'll make the change now. Thanks all :)
<Deathvalley122> anybody?
<chilli0> adminewb, not sure
<Meshezabeel> What's that tool called that I can run it on a bad hard drive to make good again? I remember it takes a long time to go over the drive, but don't remember what it's called.
<chilli0> Meshezabeel, fsck
<adminewb> chilli0, oh reviewing what you said earlier, "not in a terminal" could you say more?
<Kamokow> When i startup ubuntu i get something like "Cannot mount /etc/fsck   waiting on UUID - [long random string]"
<Kamokow> Ubuntu 9.10 btw.
<Meshezabeel> chilli0: I thought there was something more intense thatn fsck
<Viking667> My problem with gdm losing just about everything was that I was using the functionality that got stripped out. Sigh*
<Kamokow> Oh, and i have already tried grub-update
<chilli0> adminewb, i tryed gnome-terminal "./file2"
<russells> anyone have any tips for connection Ubuntu to a Mac (tiger)?
<chilli0> But didnt work
<chilli0> Meshezabeel,  Not sure then
<gbear14275> is there a way to test connection speed when ssh'ed into a headless machine?
<russells> also, is the forum server down or what?
<greezmunkey> gbear14275, ifconfig, or bmon would work
<fattom> russels - yep.  That's the case.
<sagerbomber> hey guys im trying to connect to rizon but it klined me  for 7200 hours for being a bot. i just installed ubuntu. why do this?
<andy_l_> does anyone know how to place a limit on the size of a directory in the filesystem ???
<adminewb> chilli0: so outside your script, when you run 'gnome-terminal "any-test-cmd"' it doesn't run that cmd in a terminal?
<chilli0> adminewb, I think it does
<sagerbomber> id hate to use windows just for irc
<Viking667> andy_l_: uh, not me. I don't know if that's easy, either.
<andy_l_> Viking667 : I don't know either !!
<paolo> test
<Jayce> can anyone help me figure out why Im getting dependency errors? I upgraded KDE 4.2.2 to KDE 4.3.2 on Jaunty and now its erroring out whenever I try to install something. :(
<chilli0> adminewb,  No it doesnt
<Kamokow> I get a mount error, on Ubuntu 9.10 bootup for "/etc/fstab" and then it tells me to press esc for a shell :-/
<llutz> andy_l_: read about (disk-)quota
<Perezosito> holaaa
<fattom> I'm having some trouble with my acer aspire one and the power management utility in Karmic Netbook Remix.  When I unplug the computer from AC power, the power manager performs the action associated with a lid close.  When I close the lid, the computer does nothing.  Any ideas of how I can "inform" the system that it has the mappings wrong?
<greezmunkey> Jayce, can you pastebin an example, it may help!
<andy_l_> llutz - will do thanks
<Jayce> greezmunkey - surely, one moment
<fattom> Jayce - have you tried running apt-get -v to figure out what packages are causing the problem?
<Perezosito> alguien sabes cual es el canal español?
<lstarnes> !es | Perezosito
<ubottu> Perezosito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jayce> fattom - I did not. The error only told me to run apt-get install -f or something, which didnt do anything, 1 sec Ill get the pastebin
<paolo> tarantado
<paolo> ill be back
<chilli0> adminewb, I guess my question is , How can a run a terminal in bash with a command
<llutz> chilli0: gnome-terminal -e cmd
<Jayce> greezmunkey, fattom = http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5b3a81e4
<devD> how to show computer icon in ubuntu desktop ?
<aminalshmu> does anyone know how to mount a network printer's SD card?
<llutz> aminalshmu: does the printer make the SD-card availabler per smb/nfs/ftp/...?
<chilli0> llutz, Thanks a loadd
<greezmunkey> Jayce, so it's xchat that is broken? You are trying to fix it?
<aminalshmu> probably smb? after installing the driver software in windows it comes up as a removable disk drive automatically
<jumbers> If I'm on 9.10 and a package is only offered for Debian Etch or Lenny, which one would I need to download?
<Jayce> greezmunkey - no, xchat was just an example. I just chose to install it to show what errors I was getting.
<jackinthebox> DATABASE ERRORR NOOOOZ!
<Out_Cold> i'm having errors creating a NFS mount. anyone care to take a look? http://pastebin.com/m662494e1
<greezmunkey> Jayce, I see...
<Jayce> greezmunkey - I'm on a kubuntu laptop when Im getting these errors. All I did was upgrade KDE with a PPA backport. Thats all I changed. That and WICD. Besides that it's a fresh install with minor desktop/widget modifications.
<Out_Cold> ** note the 2 separate boxes
<fattom> Jayce - have you tried apt-get install libindi0 ?
<adminewb> chilli0 so then you were just missing the "-e" switch
<greezmunkey> Jace, check this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104967.0
<Jayce> fattom - No, I did not. Where do you see that?
<chilli0> adminewb,  Yeh
<gbear142751> anyone have any recommendations for a way to manage my headless machine?
<fattom> Jayce - the error message says that that's an unfilfilled dependency.  Might help.
<Jayce> fattom - guess I should read a little more carefully :P
<gbear142751> most the people recommend cli?  or are there any decent gui's?
<Jayce> fattom - Ill try that one sec
<jumbers> gbear142751: Gauze to stop the bleeding
<Jayce> fattom - its trying to install that lib thing now
<Kamokow> Ugh, and my windows partition wont boot, great :-/
<Jayce> fattom - errored out again...
<fattom> Jayce - anything substantially different in the error message?
<Jayce> fattom - one sec, grabbin the pastebin for ya
<gbear142751> jumbers: lol thanx i'll give that a shot...
<Jayce> fattom - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m52cd123
<jumbers> gbear142751: No problem
<greezmunkey> Jayce, did you check the post I gave you?
<Out_Cold> i'm having errors creating a NFS mount. anyone care to take a look? http://pastebin.com/m662494e1
<hanasaki> what is a good tool for benchmarking disk performance and what results are considered Good for a sata300 disk?
<Jayce> greezmunkey - reading about it now
<Jayce> greezmunkey - so you suggest sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends libinid0
<Jayce> ??
<greezmunkey> Jayce, It looks like you may have to remove the update with the command in the first reply, then reinstall? That's what I get from it.
<demonspork> How do I dynamically adjust my mouse sensitivity?
<Jayce> greezmunkey - remove by... by dpkg --remove... right?
<fattom> the problem is a conflict with /usr/bin/indiserver.  apparently, the new package is trying to overwrite it, and can't do it automatically.  I don't know too much about it, but that's where I'd start looking.
<adminewb> Anyone know if there are significant differences between the ubuntu LiveCD creater on a USB drive, compared to a portable linux installation on same? I don't know how you even tell if your device has some built in wear leveling, let alone where /tmp is mounted or where persistence data goes when.
<Jayce> fattom - I wonder what happened :( I upgraded KDE on 4 machines and this was the only one giving me a headache.
<fattom> I'm having some trouble with my acer aspire one and the power management utility in Karmic Netbook Remix.  When I unplug the computer from AC power, the power manager performs the action associated with a lid close.  When I close the lid, the computer does nothing.  Any ideas of how I can "inform" the system that it has the mappings wrong?
<knux889> acer sucks
<knux889> i have one and its been pissing me off
<fattom> Jayce - laptops are historically a little more temperamental with Ubuntu.  I had no problems on my netbook with jaunty, but have had three major issues since the upgrade to Karmic.
<maco> knux889: good for it
<Rajasun> Jayce: try this -> sudo dpkg --force overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libindi0_0.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<fattom> knux889: I'm overall pretty happy with it, and didn't have this problem with Jaunty.  So it's not entirely the hardware's fault.
<Jayce> fattom - I've avoided karmic, due to issues. Thats why I figured Id stick with jaunty and just update KDE since KDE 4.3 is the newest you can get with jaunty
<Meshezabeel> chilli0: spinrite is the tool I was thinking about before
<microlith> lol, spinrite
<Rajasun> Jayce: then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gbear142751> how can I tell through cli what version I'm running?  I tried uname -a but only got the kernel versino
<Viking667> gbear142751: check out /etc/issue  or /etc/release
<leaf-sheep> gbear142751: lsb_release -a
<Viking667> oh, or that.
<Jayce> rajasun - no such file or directory
<Viking667> I have a funny feeling that if things don't improve here, I'll be backing my system off to Jaunty too...
<Rajasun> Jayce: /var/cache/apt/archives/libindi0_0.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb is what I see as the package giving you the problem from http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m52cd123
<fattom> Jayce - is it feasible to delete the package 'indi' and reinstall after the libindi0?
<Jayce> fattom - feasible by whos standards? Mine? Sure! I just want this thing running :P
<Jayce> besides, I have an image I made of the install, so if it tanks, we're okay :P
<Jayce> I've learned enough hard lessons to know, when things are running good, make a da** image of the thing.
<greezmunkey> fattom, is there a way to determine which packages depend on that lib?
<Jayce> rajasun -l et me double check, but Im pretty sure I typed it right
<fattom> Jayce - give that a shot.  that seems to be what's currently causing problems.  According to the man page, it's for controlling telescopes.
<Jayce> telescopes???
<fattom> Jayce - I would open Synaptic, check it for deletion, and then see what else it threatens to uninstall.
<Rajasun> jayce: this kind of sitiuations rarely arises but when it does, usually it is some developer's oversight with the installation scripts or that you have been mixing repos or using external, unofficial repos, A simple sudo dpkg --force overwrite -i  and sudo dpkg --configure -a or sudo dpkg --configure --pending usually is all that it takes
<Jayce> rajasun - had a typo :P
<Jayce> standby..
<fattom> Jayce - NDI is a distributed control protocol designed to operate
<fattom> astronomical instrumentation.
<Jayce> rajasun - I think we got a winner
<Jayce> installing exaile as we speak, let me check add/remove programs quick
<Jayce> exaile took on a lot of libs it seems, I remember it being a light program
<Jayce> but this is also a work laptop, not my personal one, so maybe it just seemed like a lot on my own desktop (also running jaunty with KDE 4.3.2)
<mbgray> Hey there, is there anyone who can point me towards a good place to read more about the X server?
<Rajasun> jayce: next time something like this arises again...remember the steps...usually it is a starightforward/no brainer solution like I've suggested...theer will be other situations when you may need to get your hands dirty and dive into maintainers'' scripts though e.g. prerm, postrm, preinst, posinst but we'll come to them when they arise
<Nperil> hey all. im on a windows platform now and need to know what i need to download to a thumb drive to update the video and the music player for ubuntu hardy heron 8.04. can any one help
<Rajasun> jayce: good to hear :)
<greezmunkey> Rajasun, that's pretty cool, thanks for the info on dependancies
<peterchou_> hello ervy one
<Jayce> rajasun - so more or less, what did we accomplish? We just dpkg --force overwrite -i *package path* then configure -a
<Jayce> right?
<Rajasun> greezmunkey: np...may need to read up more on DPKG and APT e.g. http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/48910
<greezmunkey> Rajasun, I have to man page open as we (speak)...
<OhioEric> are the ubuntu forums down? can't load ubuntuforums.org
<fattom> I'm having some trouble with my acer aspire one and the power management utility in Karmic Netbook Remix.  When I unplug the computer from AC power, the power manager performs the action associated with a lid close.  When I close the lid, the computer does nothing.  Any ideas of how I can "inform" the system that it has the mappings wrong?
<greezmunkey> s/to/the
<peterchou_> I have a question, can someone help me
<fattom> peterchou, what's your question?
<Rajasun> Jayce & greezemunkey : Also this other primer -> http://tldp.org/LDP/www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-tutorial/ch-dpkg.html
<Jayce> rajasun - okay, add/remove was behaving too, so we're good now. Thanks raja, greezmunkey, and fattom.
<peterchou_> my notebook can't boot my ubuntu very well
<devD> is there any dictionary which can do pronunciation too.
<fattom> np
<adminewb> Someone know if there are significant differences between the ubuntu LiveCD creator on a USB flash drive (usb-creator package), compared to a portable linux installation on same? I don't know how you even tell if your device has some built in wear leveling, let alone where /tmp is mounted or where persistence data goes when.
<devD> speaking dictionary.
<fattom> peterchou_what's it do?
<Rajasun> Jayce: np
<greezmunkey> Rajasun, heh thanks, that's a bit easier to read
<Out_Cold> i'm having errors creating a NFS mount. anyone care to take a look? http://pastebin.com/m662494e1
<peterchou_> when I use usb dev ,my ubuntu can't boot
<adminewb> !usb-creator
<Jayce> is anybody running Karmic 64 bit on a laptop with the Broadcom STA driver installed?
<peterchou_> but when I add acpi=off ,it will boot
<Rajasun> greezemunkey: hehe...prob with a lot of these docs is that they are written by devs thinking along devs' line not that of a typical user especially a new one
<peterchou_> boot
<Rajasun> ;)
<fattom> Out_Cold: Dumb question: do you have nfs-common installed on the client machine?
<Out_Cold> yes
<hotlove> :'(
<Out_Cold> do i need the partition to be nfs?
<Out_Cold> well it's lvm but still..
<peterchou_> I use wubi to setup my ubuntu
<Jayce> anybody running WICD on their laptop? If so, any issues iwth it?
<preecher> tryng to get vpn client on my ubuntu only laptop to connect to my workplace windows machine vpn server-get this message-"connection failed because there were no valid vpn secrets"
<Out_Cold> Jayce, i have had issues in the past
<Jayce> out_cold - really?
<Out_Cold> i now only use wicd on LAN
<Jayce> what kind of issues?
<Jayce> so you prefer network manager?
<Out_Cold> connectivity and freezing
<Out_Cold> i prefer wicd on my server ;)
<rahul286> any command line backup/snapshot tool for remote server?
<fattom> Jayce: I'm running WICD on my netbook (since about 3 hours ago) and I haven't had a problem.  In fact, it solved a strange problem that my wireless would only talk to linksys routers.  So, YMMV, but I love it.
<Jayce> out_cold - so for a laptop running wifi full time you prefer the default network manager?
<Nperil> hey all i have a question. im on a windows platform now and need to know what i need to download to a thumb drive to get all of the updates.
<SuperMiguel> i just set up a nas.. how can i test my upload and downlaod speeds to it?
<Jayce> fattom - its strange. I REALLY, REALLY like how with WICD, it'll show me each access point in the area even if it's the same SSID (handy at work)
<greezmunkey> Rajasun, I agree. I try to learn something new every time I am in here, you gave me my project for the night!
<NssOne> really big files?
<Jayce> fattom - but it seems to have jumpy signal, sometiomes it drops off, then it grabs it again, it can be a PITA
<Kamokow> On bootup of Ubuntu 9.10: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: swap: waiting for UUID = 38e3ceaf-80al-407c-77e6-28816f527240   Press ESC to enter a Recovery Shell"
<Out_Cold> Jayce, it's been better than the problems with wicd before. but that's with my laptop so yes
<Rajasun> greezemunkey: heh ;)
<fattom> Jayce - I haven't had the experience, but I'll definitely be on the look out for that.
<SuperMiguel> i just set up a nas.. how can i test my upload and downlaod speeds to it?
<Jayce> fattom - At first it was happening at work, but at work we're having issues with laptops dropping connection anyway since we integrated hardware authentication through PEAP TLS into the mix. So I excused it. I came home and its doing it at home. Not as frequently, but still dropping at times. I wanst sure what to think.
<Jayce> fattom, out_cold - the only problem that really irritated me about the default network manager is I had TWO signal bars for the network I was connected to, and they each varied in signal strength and I had NO clue what was what.
<fattom> Jayce - I'm awfully sure that I don't have the know how to advise on this one.  WiFi is like some kind of black magic to me.
<preecher> tryng to get vpn client on my ubuntu only laptop to connect to my workplace windows machine vpn server-get this message-"connection failed because there were no valid vpn secrets"
<Out_Cold> Jayce, possibly to interfaces?
<Out_Cold> *two
<Jayce> out_cold - two... wifi interfaces??
<R1_> Hi, I'm just here to confirm whether if it's just me or is the ubuntu forums down for everyone else aswell
<Out_Cold> or a duplicate app running?
<llutz> Kamokow: check UUID of your swap-partition, edit /etc/fstab to correct it there
<tmbg> R1_: they give me a database error
<tmbg> kubuntu 9.10, firefox 3.5.5, flash 10.0.42.34, soundblaster live! 5.1. sound works, but not in flash. google wasn't very helpful so far. anyone with other ideas?
<Jayce> out_cold - not sure, I hit about 5 wifi networks a day , I only noticed it at 1, Ill install network manager again and check it now.
<Kamokow> ok thanks llutz, ill try that
<llutz> Kamokow: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" or "sudo blkid -g && sudo blkid"
<NssOne> My issue: upgaded from 9.04 to 9.10, gui was messed up. deleting old xorg.conf didn't work, had to add i915.modeset=0 to the end of my kernel in menu.lst, now my resolution configuration is only 800x600 on a 1024x768 screen. Any ideas?
<the_man> evening all
<NssOne> can't change the resolution from 800x600
<OSGUIunknown> hello the_man
<nicknoper> hey guys
<fattom> NssOne - are you running the proprietary drivers for your video card?
<peterchou_> my laptop can't boot ubuntu very well,when I use usb device ,it will stop after this "linux-bzImage,setup=0x...,size=0x...,initrd,addr=0x..,size=0x.. "
<peterchou_> can somebody help me?
<the_man> sup OSGUIunknown
<manugg> is ubuntuforums down for anyone else?
<the_man> whats shaking
<Kamokow> llutz: Ok, so I got the UUID for my swap drive now. So I edit it in /etc/fstab?
<NssOne> i dunno, it's just an intel gma video for a netbook
<bllz> Does anybody know how to set AAM parameters with hdparm?  I have 2 harddrives in a raid array and they're LOUD.
<NssOne> gma 945 i believe
<nicknoper> i'm gonna take a wild guess and say that there's a lot more people here needing help than those that can actually give it
<synapsys> manugg, database error !
<synapsys> not again...
<peterchou_> how could i do
<NssOne> manugg, theyre down for me also
<Kamokow> nicknoper: its because the ubuntu forums are down
<llutz> Kamokow: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<nicknoper> i was wondering
<fattom> peterchou: that seems to be a pretty common issue when booting live media.  I've looked long and hard and never found a solution.  I just keep using acpi=no.
<greezmunkey> manugg, for reference only:  www.isitup.org
<the_man> i suggest everyone just switch to win 7 and server 2008
<Nperil> ive got a ? can any one help? sort a newb
 * the_man waits for the bashing to insue
<fattom> the_man: Quiet, troll! :)
<llutz> the_man: i suggst you leave to troll somewhere
<OSGUIunknown> the acpi is apparently if your bios is before 1999
<peterchou_> but that load to another question
<the_man> lol fattom and llutz
<the_man> just joshin with you all
<fattom> Nperil: what can I help you with?  I'll do my best.
<the_man> Nperil, don't ask to ask.. just ask
<fattom> I'm having some trouble with my acer aspire one and the power management utility in Karmic Netbook Remix.  When I unplug the computer from AC power, the power manager performs the action associated with a lid close.  When I close the lid, the computer does nothing.  Any ideas of how I can "inform" the system that it has the mappings wrong?
<Nperil> im on a windows platform and i need to know where to download all the updates (on a flash drive) for ubuntu 8.04
<nicknoper> i'll just say this and hope someone answers: i just installed karmic (9.10) and for some reason it won't let me login anymore, i'm guessing it has something to do with my nvidia drivers (which don't seem to be doing much in the first place) but i can only get to my system by live cd or the ubuntu equivilant of safemode, otherwise i can't log in. please help
<Jayce> hey guys - trying to uninstall wicd - but when I do it says its not installed, and uh, it is. I also cant get network manager back to my taskbar :(
<Jayce> or find network manager in the menus
<the_man> strange fattom i'm still on a 701eee so i'm not sure
<Kamokow> Alright time to see if it worked!
<NssOne> nicknoper, you get a grub menu?
<nicknoper> yes i can get that
<the_man> Nperil, have you downloaded unetbootin
<Kamokow> (but I probably messed up horribly)
<lifesengine> anyone speak fluent italian here?
<the_man> it will download the latest image for you
<the_man> and if your running your system off a flashdrive then just update when you booted into it?
<NssOne> ok, well, i can tell you if you load one of the recovery options, you get a screen with some choices
<Nperil> the_ cant say that i have
<Nperil> the_man
<NssOne> and you get get to a terminal with root access as one of the options
<fattom> the_man: do you know what means Ubuntu uses to tell what is going on with the hardware (lid closes, AC disconnect, etc.)?
<khensthoth> Jayce: How did you install wicd? Regarding network manager, have you got network-manager-gnome installed?
<NssOne> if you can figure out the terminal commands to get what you need
<the_man> fattom, can't say that i do.. not seasoned enough persay..
<nicknoper> is that the same as ctrl+alt+f1 at login or do i have to do something different...yes i realize this sounds noobish, but i'm just a poor windows power user, this ubuntu stuff is like greek to me
<Jayce> khensthoth - I just ran sudo apt-get install wicd, it auto-removed network manager and added wicd. No, I dont have the gnome one installed cause I'm on KDE.
<fattom> it's alright.  Can't get bent out of shape at you for not knowing something I don't.
<Jayce> wait I might have it here
<greezmunkey> fatto, that would be acpi I believe
<Nperil> well im trying to download all of the updates on a flash drive( ubuntu is on the hard disk of other pc) from a windows platform cause i have no net on the ubuntu platform
<bllz> Does anybody know how to set Automatic Acoustic Managmenent parameters with hdparm?  I have 2 harddrives in a raid array and they're LOUD.
<fattom> Damn ACPI!!!  Always causing trouble!
<Nperil> but i dont know where to get them
<NssOne> nicknoper, ah, ok, maybe it's a little complicated to get what you need
<greezmunkey> fattom, acpi I belive, munged your nick earlier
<Kamokow> llutz: I would like to thank you for your help good sir :)
<NssOne> but if i understand you correctly, you want 8.04 update files?
<Nperil> NssOne yes
<khensthoth> Jayce: The #kubuntu channel might be more suitable for you, but have you got the plasma-widget-network-manager installed then?
<NssOne> hrmmm
<bllz> Nperil:  you're doing it wrong.  apt-get (the package manager on ubuntu) automatically decides what needs to be updated and gets it from the repositories.  It will be INSANELY annoying/difficult for you to do this mannually.  If you're running ubuntu, you will need a working internet connection.
<NssOne> he says he has no net
<llutz> Kamokow: np
<Jayce> khensthoth - no, I did not install the plasma widget network mgr. I looked in add/remove for "manager" and found knetworkmanager. It looks like it was all 1 word, I didnt know that. BTW - Im banned in kubuntu, but we'll bite our tongues on that one so I dont get banned here too :P
<fattom> greezmunkey: do you think I should start looking at Ubuntu's ACPI settings, or in the BIOS?
<greezmunkey> fattom, I would start here: https://launchpad.net/acpi-support
<Nperil> im trying to do away with windows all together, lol
<NssOne> bllz, he has no net connection on the ubuntu platform
<Jayce> khensthoth - yeah, I reinstalled knetworkmanager - no dice. I dont see it in the menu at all. :(
<bllz> NssOne:  Yeah I saw that.  I'm saying he's going to pretty much need one to make ubuntu useful/pain-free
<NssOne> is there a way a live-usb could update his ubuntu for him without it being a clean install?
<Nperil> bllz if i can get all the files and the info ive got all the time in the world
<nicknoper> any ideas on how to solve my problem, i've already reinstalled ubuntu once today, but as soon as i did my updates i started having problems again
<nonix4> When will https://launchpad.net/bugs/492659 become public, since patch is already available?
<bllz> Nperil:  to be honest, I wouldn't even know where to start
<fattom> greezmunkey: That was already installed, but I have no idea what to do with it.
<nicknoper> i'm in no hurry, this isn't my main computer
<bllz> Nperil:  you can't even get to a dial-up connection?
<khensthoth> Jayce: On my KDE system knetworkmanager is not installed. Doubt it is by default in Kubuntu. I've got plasma-widget-network-manager and plasma-widget-networkmanagement installed. If you install those two it should automatically install network-manager for you, and remove wicd if it's still there.
<NssOne> Nperil, the solution i found for you in google is on the forums... which are down atm
<Jayce> khensthoth -  sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-network-manager plasma-widget-networkmanagement        ??
<Nperil> bllz: sure cant
<khensthoth> Jayce: Yes.
<NssOne> well, the result i got from google i should say
<mgsmurf84> xk
<Nperil> NssOne: thats a bad deal
<chilli0> llutz, Hey u still there
<Jayce> khensthoth - I had just assumed knetworkmanager is what I had before. This was a default install as of last night, so I wasnt too sure. I only recently came to the dar(K) side :P
<wrapster> during the initial boot up.. if we enter into the grub then. find / -name menu.lst
<wrapster> should list the path to that file right
<roy_hobbs> is ubuntuforums.org hosted by ISS? http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1036
<roy_hobbs> That looks very MS to me
<bllz> Nperil:  the problem is that ubuntu really is designed around having an internet connection for these things.  AFAIK this will involve devling into the aptitude database and such... i don't know the details
<peterchou> ubuntu 9.10 have no menu.lst
<bllz> your best bet is probably to start a thread on ubuntuforums
<Jayce> khensthoth - bingo, now I have it in applications. Underneath "Network Manager" it says KNetworkManager - thats why I thought I had it before.
<llutz> chilli0: ?
<fattom> just a silly question: Is it possible to add words to the Ubuntu default dictionary?  It's ridiculous that I have this little red line under the word "Ubuntu"
<maco> roy_hobbs: that's V-Bulletin, not ISS
<bllz> Nperil:  but to be perfectly straight with you, It's probably a waste of time.  if you're not connecting to the internet, you probably don't need the security updates
<roy_hobbs> maco: it looks like the DNS errors from way back when
<chilli0> Hi llutz How can i make the terminal not exit after the program dies ?
<maco> !aptoncd | bllz, Nperil
<ubottu> bllz, Nperil: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<khensthoth> Nperil: Would things like this help you? http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
<Nperil> bllz: alright, ill see what i can come up with
<llutz> chilli0: man gnome-terminal
<greezmunkey> fattom, have you looked into /etc/default/acpi-support yet? I mean read through the settings?
<chilli0> llutz,  Big help thanks
<Nperil> khensthoth: ill give it a shot,, cant hurt
<fattom> greezmunkey - I'll have a look
<Nperil> thanks guys!!!!!!!!!
<rajeev_> Hi, I need help in removing Karmic from a Windows7 dual boot?
<chilli0> llutz,  So man gnome-terminal -e ./file2     ?
<Jayce> khensthoth - just a side question, what does the little number mean over the icon for the network manager? Do you happen to know>?
<bllz> Nperil:  I didn't know about aptoncd.  that might be something for you to look into
<greezmunkey> fattom, you may have to do some experimenting
<khensthoth> Jayce: Nope. GNOME user here. =)
<rajeev_> khensthoth: I hope you remember me. What I did now is installed Ubuntu 9.1 again
<chilli0> llutz,  I dont know where it is in there
<iain_> rajeev_, something like. 1) Format ubuntu partition and 2) run fixmbr from Windows Recovery Mode CD
<NssOne> rajeev_, you can just use a live-usb, delete the ubuntu partition, and expand the win7 partition
<fattom> greezmunkey - I LOVE experimenting.  That's why I'm a Linux guy!
<NssOne> using gparted
<marcobxbro1> quick question if I have dual boot with linux and windows, and I delete the linux partition will it automatically see the windows boot loader
<rajeev_> I dont have windows recovery CD
<iain_> rajeev_, don't use windows so wouldn't know :s
<peterchou> oh en,i find another problem , i add acpi=off ,but when i system shutdown it will be halt
<Jayce> khensthoth - hey man, nothing wrong with that! Linux - the power of CHOICE. Between KDE/Gnome/XFCE/RPM/Deb/TarGZ there's enough to go around for everyone. :P
<Jayce> khensthoth - I always think of it like this. We're all having a beer - just different kinds. ;)
<nonix4> peterchou: yeah, instead of menu.lst there is... bunch of files in /etc/grub.d/, as described at beginning of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<NssOne> rajeev_, use an ubuntu livecd/usb
<rajeev_> NssOne: Yes I have that
<Nperil> bllz: it might give me some ideas
<bllz> Nperil:  sounds like a solution to your problem
<NssOne> rajeev_, when it loads up, go to System->Administration->Gparted
<bllz> I'd still make the ubuntuforms thread, but be sure to ask if that's a viable solution
<khensthoth> rajeev_: So you now have perfectly fine Ubuntu and Grub2?
<Nperil> bllz: thanks. ttyl
<NssOne> use the partition editor to delete the ubuntu installed partitions, then expand the win7 partition back to full hd space
<rajeev_> Yes
<iain_> rajeev_, I presume you cna just run this in Windows: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<NssOne> that's how you can delete ubuntu from your system
<NssOne> then yeah, you would need to write windows to the mbr again
<iain_> bootrec /FixMbr
<peterchou> so there's no perfect solve this problem/
<kwall> speaking of ubuntuforums, they seem to have a database problem just now
<rajeev_> NssOne: Just this will do the trick http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392 ?
<nicknoper> maybe i should just downgrade...9.04 never did this to me
<NssOne> thatll fix your mbr
<Jayce> I downgraded all of my systems to 9.04 :(
<iain_> kwall, ah, compiledkernel is probably to blame there ... I'll look into it ;)
<nicknoper> i like karmic's gui better though
<Rajasun> Jayce: You do not have needed to
<NssOne> i should dg to 9.04 also, since 9.10 is giving me these graphics issues
<peterchou> I prefer to use new things
<Jayce> rajasun - I had no choice, man
<NssOne> rajeev_, you still need to remove ubuntu from your drive
<nicknoper> NssOne: what graphics card do you have?
<NssOne> it's an intel gma 945 i believe, for a netbook
<Jayce> rajasun - on 3 of my desktops I run with multiple hard drives. 2 drives, 2 drives, and 4 drives in my 3 desktops. All 3 of them failed to recognize the drives properly with karmic. Karmic kept thinking they were raid, and 1 PC it just didnt detect anything besides the main drive.
<NssOne> i can only get low res 800x600, which is lame on a 1024x768 screen
<iain_> kwall, The slave database server crashed - again =/
<Jayce> rajasun - I've had several data failures. Backup drives with redundancy is a MUUUUUST. Karmic failed before I even got to use it heavily.
<kwall> iain_, that sucks
<Jayce> rajasun - then when I put Kubuntu on my laptop, I put Kubuntu Karmic on it. Every time I installed the broadcom wifi driver, it would crash, completely, each time.  :(
<nicknoper> so the graphics related issues are just 9.10 related and not brand related, i have a nvidia tnt2 in a desktop
<Rajasun> Jayce: hmm
<kwall> nicknoper, wow, tnt2? That's ancient.
<Rajasun> Jayce: You said you had Ubuntu Jaunty on previously am I right?
<Jayce> rajasun - dont get me wrong, I love *buntu man, much love to the developers, but karmic just wasnt a home run like the other versions were.
<iain_> kwall, at least it wasn't as bad as last year. We were hosted behind a proxy server that crashed once every week/2 weeks.
<Jayce> rajasun - Im running jaunty on ALL of my machines now.
<nicknoper> lol i had an extra desktop laying around and i wanted to try ubuntu
<Rajasun> Jayce: No previously
<hyperstream> whats wrong with karmic ?!
<kwall> nicknoper, the 20th century called and wants its GPU back. :)
<Jayce> rajasun - Im not sure I understand what you mean...? I'm on 9.04..
<Rajasun> Jayce: Did you tried to do a dist-upgrade from your previous Jaunty install to karmic?
<nicknoper> lol
<hyperstream> only issue i have is cant have two monitors on this laptop (intel) just get black screens
<Jayce> rajasun - oh no way man
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<Jayce> fresh installs all the way
<nicknoper> kwall: thats fine, it can have it back solong as it gives me a new one in return
<s0undt3ch> how can I shut-up apt about unmet deps for a specific package?
<Rajasun> Jayce: I have been dist-upgrading since 7.10 gutsy
<Jayce> rajasun - I could probably try that, maybe it'd get me around the hard drive issue.
<andy_l_> Is there a way to mount a filesystem in a normal file - kind of like how virtualbox creates a virtual filesystem inside a vdi file ??
<Jayce> rajasun - but at the same token, 9.04 is solid, very solid, so I really have no "need" for karmic.
<llutz> chilli0: use "xterm -hold -e cmd" if gnome-terminal doesn't do what your want
<Madpilot> s0undt3ch, you generally don't want to...
<nicknoper> but karmic LOOKS better!
<chilli0> K tahnks
<lint> hello world
<kwall> nicknoper, just bustin' yer chops. I ran a Matrox G400, IIRC, well into 2002
<lint> i love /
<Jayce> I dont see how karmic looks any better. I just dump a theme on any linux OS I use anyway and run with it.
<Jayce> karmic may look better than jaunty out of box, but like I said, gnome/kde-look.org, and it doesn't matter anyway :P
<travalas> anybody know what's up with ubuntu forums?
<s0undt3ch> Madpilot: I know, but in this specifica case, I do want to, but how?
<NssOne> they be down
<Rajasun> Jayce: There are some quirks, some minor irritatons but they aren't a bother a few dpkg tricks resolves them all. And fwiw, I don't use GUI tools for dist-upgrades. I trust only aptitude. :P
<Jayce> travalas - no idea bro, they down :(
<kwall> travalas, I read earlier that the slave db server crashed
<nonix4> Jayce: well, jaunty still has no ssh-agent with working ssh-agent support, unlike hardy/intrepid/karmic?
<Jayce> rajasun - I hear that bro. I dont expect to ever use karmic, to be honest. I run karmic on my spare desktop here so I could test out gnome shell (total barf, btw) but besides that I avoid it. I'm sure the devs are more focused on the upcoming LTS anyway, and I really cant blame them.
<kwall> someone's working on it as we speak, so to sepak
<nicknoper> kwall: nothing wrong with that, i had an ancient toshiba infinia with a 2 gig hd, win98se, and lets just say i owned calculators that had more ram than it up until probably 2003ish
<Jayce> nonix4 - not sure? I dont really use ssh. I tried it once but that was it.
<nonix4> *with working forwarding support
* Madpilot changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Yes, the Ubuntu Forums are apparently down. (as of 0600 UTC, at least)
<rob_p> No doubt, the forums will be back up soon.
<Rajasun> Jayce: You are free to choose...it is your choice...if Jaunty works fine for you, sure, by all means stick to it
<chilli0> llutz, Is there the same thing for gnome terminal ?
<Jayce> rajasun - yeah, dont get me wrong... <3 *buntu, but karmic just didnt play nice with my hardware. I gave it 4 chances and each one failed. :(
<Rajasun> Jayce: yeah perhaps when it is time for the next LTS...you can consider performing a dist-upgrade then
<what> very good words Rajasun
<what> linux is indeed about choice
<Rajasun> what: heh
<Jayce> rajasun - like I said earlier
<Jayce> rajasun - we're all drinking beer, just different kinds
<what> personally i cannot recomomend highly enough skipping this release
<plytheman> Can someone help me with samba?  I'm on crunchbang trying to access a windows network drive and smbtree is insisting it's not installed and nothing I try with samba works...
<what> the fact of the matter is this was 6 months from being ready.
<greezmunkey> Rajasun, 10.something will be the next LTS - is that still true?
<Jayce> 10.04, yes
<Jayce> its true
<what> if you MUST install this version of this distro, PLEASE USE A SEPERATE VAR
<Jayce> and a single hard drive :P
<what> i'd say around 50% of the systems ive tried have that bug
<what> Jayce: no thats not needeed
<Rajasun> Jayce: Yeah...this is what Linux and Open Source is all about or should be -  Respecting the choice of the individual user and we do most of the time that is
<Jayce> what - sure it is
<what> for that you do the install, boot with disk to first partition, and run grub from os
<nicknoper> so, in anyones personal opinion should i dg to 9.04 or ug to 10.04 beta?
<Jayce> what - karmic didnt detect the backup hdd's in any of my systems
<what> from os you then choose option to install grub2 on ALL disks, and your good
<nicknoper> cus karmic is not working out
<warinthepocket> is there a -n type option for scp like there is for cp?
<Jayce> rajasun - yeah bro, I hear that
<Rajasun> greezmunkey: 10.04 that is...yeah
<what> Jayce: you mean fdisk -l as root doesnt see them?
<nonix4> what: separate var for...? Haven't encountered any data-loss things yet.
<NssOne> so, anybody else forced to use low-res mode in karmic?
<nonix4> (with separater var)
<Jayce> what - it sees them, but I cant mount them with fstab
<what> nonix4: /var/log specifically
<peterchou> who can help me, when i use usb device i cant boot my ubuntu, when i usb acpi=off in grub ,it can boot ,however my cpu fan will always run ,and when i shutdown my computer,it will be system halt? it's headache
<what> it gets tossed open, full, fills and dosses you out of /
<hyperstream> nicknoper, if your looking for something thats more reliable what would you guess?
<what> mostly pulse/alsa fuckups
<what> screwups sorry, very vehament on this one thing
<Rajasun> greezmunkey: 10.10 will be the release that is likely to feature GNOME 3.0 with GNOME Shell, Zeitgeist, mutter and all
<greezmunkey> Rajasun, well I'm glad I listened to all the advice here and created a seperate /home :) seein as a dist upgrade is in my immediate future :)
<NssOne> 800x600 on a 16:9 screen sucks
<holmser> is there a way to undelete files on ubuntu?
<what> greezmunkey: thats rule 0
<what> greezmunkey: that way you can keep user data and reinstall
<greezmunkey> yup
<what> its the same on windows; move profiles to d:\
<Rajasun> greezmunkey: heh good for you :)
<nicknoper> see i would dg and have no problem, but i can put a theme on there because of my ancient grapics card and i like the look of karmics gu
<hyperstream> peterchou, it will system halt ? as in shut down when you tell it to shutdown?
<nonix4> what: hmm seen them spam sometimes as well as apparmor... but guess I'm lucky with only 20 megs shown by du -sk
<kwall> Had /home on its own partition since, oh, 1995
<what> nonix4: run:
<Rajasun> greezmunkey: I'm an old schooler...I have separate partitions for /, /var, /tmp, /home, etc
<nicknoper> maybe i should learn to type
<plytheman> does anyone know what I need to install to get smbtree?  I swear it worked last night and now my terminal claims I don't have that program
<peterchou> ya
<greezmunkey> Rajasun, like I said, I try to learn something every time (ps thanks everyone)
<hyperstream> nicknoper, so pick, a nice GUI or something that works for you ...
<what> skype/pidgin/audio player/firefox, constantly
<what> enjoy ;)
<what> tail -f /var/log/syslog or of course messages or even user.log
<llutz> plytheman: smbclient
<what> [meaning thats where the errors show up]
<nicknoper> see, thats what i was saying, i can't pick a nice gui because my graphics card is too old to support a custom one, either that or i'm too stupid to put one on
<s0undt3ch> Madpilot: is there a way?
<Rajasun> greezmunkkey: We are constantly learning new things from everyone everyday including here on this network
<hyperstream> nicknoper, so you know the answer to the question ?, so what are you saying lol ?, or what are you trying to ask ?
<plytheman> llutz, thanks, I've installed so much smb stuff and none of it has seemed to be working, hopefully this works now,,,
<peterchou> hyperstrean: 3 weeks till i install ubuntu 9.10 ,i haven't find a way to solve this problem
<greezmunkey> nicknoper, see if you can get a supported card, maybe a trade or something...:/
<Madpilot> s0undt3ch, I think so, but can't remember details. Not a recommended procedure, usually, but you seem to know that...
<peterchou> hyperstream : and i ask for help to irc
<nicknoper> lemme install 9.04 and i'll get back to you on that one
<llutz> plytheman: apt-file search smbtree  -> smbclient: /usr/bin/smbtree
<hyperstream> peterchou, the system is suposed to halt when you 'Shut it down', as to your other issues, i am unsure about them, sorry mate
<plytheman> I did smbtree and it asked for a password, so I put in my root password and it did nothing =S
<s0undt3ch> Madpilot:  I needed to install a java sdk on a headless setup which did not required all the X packages it was pulling
<llutz> plytheman: smbtree is in package "smbclient"
<peterchou> hyperstream:think you the some all
<greezmunkey> plytheman, that just means samba didn't see any MS networks, are you running a firewall?
<workstation> /dev/sdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<plytheman> llutz, I installed smbclient just now, asked for my pass but returned nothing
<nicknoper> i'm gonna go read me some userfriendly comics i'll be back later with what i'm sure will be another supid question
<plytheman> greezmunkey, not that I know of...
<llutz> plytheman: sry i'm not using samba/smb
<archana> tu.com
<plytheman> llutz, all good, thanks anyway
<jennie> I am running ubuntu 9.04 and if i upgrade to 9.10 from update manager then how much files size ubuntu will download to update to 9.10 ?
<archana> hi
<greezmunkey> plytheman, in a terminal sudo iptables -L, if you get three "empty" catagories, then you are not.
<archana> where in home is the bookmarks of firefox ?
<greezmunkey> eh or it's not working ;)
<kwall> archana, $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/mumble
<kwall> where "mumble" is your profile name
<vimpulse> archana:  why do you ask?
<plytheman> greezmunkey, it says: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) tafget prot opt source destination
<peterchou> i have download ubuntu 9.10 ,it's about 700MB so i think i wont be so large
<plytheman> *target
<plytheman> greezmunkey, says that three times, does that count as empty?
<greezmunkey> plytheman, yes
<vimpulse> peterchou:  your last line didn't make sense.  Please rephrase it more clearly.  Or would you like us to refer you to an IRC channel where you can speak your first language?
<Rajasun> jennie: Can't remember...depends on how many packages you already have installed on your system, some may have become obseleted since 9.04, others may rhave acquired new, additional dependences and then there are also your new apps...probably a few hundred MBs...not sure
<jennie> Rajasun, could you tell me apprx time ?
<peterchou> vimpulse:
<greezmunkey> plytheman, are you trying to connect to a windows box?
<peterchou> vimpulse:ok
<vimpulse> peterchou:  what is your first language?
<plytheman> greezmunkey, yes
<peterchou> chinese
<archana> what is the command to REINstall firefox ?
<Rajasun> jennie: it depends...probably about 2 hours...depending on things like internet connection, ram, cpu, etc
<vimpulse> archana:  again, why do you ask?
<archana> vimpulse, my firefox-3.6 is no more working
<archana> vimpulse, command to reinstall firefox ?
<vimpulse> archana:  what's not working?
<vimpulse> !tell peterchou about zh
<ubottu> peterchou, please see my private message
<archana> vimpulse, firefox-3.6
<chilli0> llutz, Is there the same thing for gnome terminal ?
<greezmunkey> plytheman, on the winbox, open a dos window and type net config workstation, it should show you what the winbox is configured for. Additionally "net view" should show you its shares. Do this to make sure it's configured correctly first!
<archana> command to reinstall firefox ?
<vimpulse> archana:  you are repeating far too often.
<vimpulse> archana:  sorry, you aren't giving me enough information about the problem.  I am busy and can't help you very much now.\
<vimpulse> Can anyone help archana figure out what is wrong with his/her Fx 3.6?
<davep> hmm, my ath5k card is refusing to go into master mode, even though the 2.6.31 kernel is meant to support it
<llutz> chilli0: i don't know, if theres nothing in the man-page, i doubt it
<Cuddles> question why is it when i name@name:~$ cd /dev is that file spose to be full of files?
<davep> is there an (easy) way to upgrade to a 2.6.32 kernel?
<chilli0> k darmn
<llutz> chilli0: whats wrong with xterm?
<Cuddles> I dont remember it being that full
<maco> Cuddles: that directory is virtual. those filepointers are how software accesses devices on your computer
<maco> Cuddles: its actually less full in 9.10 than in, say, 6.06
<plytheman> greezmunkey, before I go look, I know there are folders set to 'share' on it, and last night even I ran smbtree and could see my network. though I couldn't mount it for the life of me.  Now tonight even smbtree doesn't want to work.  The only thing I've done today was install Tor but I can't figure how that would mess up samba
<Cuddles> so its spose to be full
<Rajasun> davep: there is but I'm not too sure if that is really what you want. There are a few ppa repos. But if the current kernel works fine for you, stick to it. It is the officially supported one.
<plytheman> greezmunkey, dunno if any of that helps or changes anything
<Cuddles> cuz its got tons of files in it... ptyb1,ptyb2
<Cuddles> etc
<maco> Cuddles: yes. every hard disk, every tty, etc. ... all in there
<Delta__> Does ALSA utilize alot of CPU cycles for anyone else here?
<Cuddles> I see
<kwall> archana: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox-3.6
<maco> Cuddles: theyre nto files that actually take up space
<vimpulse> Delta__:  what is the problem?  Make sure to prefix "vimpulse: " first, as I am not watching my screen.
<maco> Cuddles: just a way of representing all your system's devices
<Delta__> Oh, and I removed PulseAudio from my system
<vimpulse> kwall:  do you really think that will help archana fix his/her problem?  :)
<davep> unsupported kernels dont bother me
<Cuddles> ohh I see
<kwall> archana, but what exactly isn't working in firefox ?
<davep> but ap mode would simplify things
<kwall> vimpulse, no, it won't help, but it will answer his/her question
<Rajasun> davep: then check launchpad
<Cuddles> just did df and was wondering why some files were changing size
<Cuddles> with out me adding files to them
<davep> alright thanks
<meowbuntu> hi
<maco> Cuddles: /proc and /sys are also virtual
<Cuddles> maybe its my imagination
<Rajasun> davep: you have been warned though
<vimpulse> kwall:  I still think your second line was the right thing to say, not your first line with the apt-get command in it.  :)
<davep> :D
<meowbuntu> i need the terminal command that displays my os info please
<greezmunkey> plytheman, uh unfamiliar with any possible interactions between tor and windows networking. Disable tor and try again.
<Delta__> vimpulse: I'm programming with libao, and it looks like, since I removed PulseAudio from my system that it's costing more for Audio Output
<Rajasun> :P
<vimpulse> meowbuntu:  what info?  why?
<vimpulse> Delta__:  is your computer too slow to use now?
<Cuddles> I have so much to learn lol
<greezmunkey> meowbuntu, uname -r
<NssOne> so, anybody getting low-res only display with karmic? i'm using a netbook with intel gma 945 video
<meowbuntu> vimpulse, general info. such as partitions size. os types ect.
<chilli0> llutz,  Dont like the look lol
<NssOne> can't do anything other than 800x600
<Delta__> vimpulse: no, but it's not very nice for the audio driver to use 7-10% of the CPU
<kwall> NssOne, not here.
<vimpulse> Delta__:  but if you have CPU cycles to spare, then why do you care?  :)
<plytheman> greezmunkey, sure enough, killed tor and smbtree returned the box I'm looking for.  Weird...
<kwall> NssOne: Any useful clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<NssOne> kwall, you using a netbook of any kind?
<NssOne> kwall, one sec
<kwall> Yes, $dayjob
<mokmeister> Anybody come across a fix for slow firefox 3.5.5 on 9.10 AMD64?
<maco> Cuddles: if you wanna learn about /proc and /sys look at procfs and sysfs in google
<llutz> chilli0: i prefer working tools, not fancy looking dummies :)
<Delta__> vimpulse: because I'm trying to make this program as invisible on the system resources as possible
<vimpulse> meowbuntu:  you only answered one of my two questions.  Until you answer the second, I definitely can't help you.  :)
<vimpulse> Delta__:  why?
<skyl> mokmeister, chromium on 32 bit >:|
<Cuddles> Ill do that thanks
<chilli0> llutz,  Ill use it thoe heh
<greezmunkey> plytheman, windows "security" generally wants a client name or something, is your winbox running windows firewall?
<Guest38031> hi
<Delta__> vimpulse: because I run Folding@Home
<sudo_nano> hello
<skyl> I guess that would fall in the work-around category
<NssOne> Fatal server error:
<NssOne> no screens found
<mokmeister> skyl ;)
<vimpulse> Guest38031:  please change your nickname.  /nick NewNickname
<meowbuntu> greezmunkey, not enough info.
<Delta__> vimpulse: and because I like playing games, and not being lagged down by the audio driver
<sudo_nano> i am having problems with my networking
<greezmunkey> meowbuntu, what else do you need?
<vimpulse> Delta__:  it is still not worth it to spend your time just to speed up Folding@Home.  If the games go at too slow an FPS, then come back and ask us for help again.  :)
<Delta__> vimpulse: I just find it odd that the audio driver would be using that much anyways
<greezmunkey> meowbuntu, try uname -a
<plytheman> greezmunkey, it's my brothers box, I'd assume its got the default firewall on it.  I just tried to run: smbmount smb:\\THESTATION\Public /mnt/the_station/ and it told me it couldn't resolve the address
<Delta__> vimpulse: is there an IRC channel for ALSA?
<vimpulse> Delta__:  we are always low on supporter time, and so to diagnose that would not be an ideal use of our time.  I don't know.  /msg alis list *alsa*
<Delta__> vimpulse: because this bugs be greatly
<greezmunkey> plytheman, you will need to install winbind for that to work
<xrx> meowbuntu: for the ubuntu version info (not in uname to my knowledge): cat /etc/issue
<kwall> NssOne: Seems like the proper driver for the Intel graphics mightn't be loaded.
<Rajasun> Delta__: there is at #alsa
<greezmunkey> plytheman, google it and read up on it forst though.
<Delta__> vimpulse: Thanks for your time
<greezmunkey> first
<sudo_nano> OK, so this is my interfaces file http://pastebin.com/d53cc7721
<vimpulse> Delta__:  you are welcome.  I suggest, again, that you not spend the Alsa channel's time either.
<sudo_nano> and it will only work with wlan for about 10 seconds then stop
<D4e5> hello
<plytheman> greezmunkey, lol, just installed it... could it be bad without reading up on it first?
<D4e5> Madpilot
<greezmunkey> plytheman, I guess that depends...lol
<Madpilot> D4e5, yes?
<D4e5> are forums down ?
<sudo_nano> D4e5, i think so
<greezmunkey> !topic > D4e5
<ubottu> D4e5, please see my private message
<BalSak> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<greezmunkey> whoa it worked hehe
<BalSak> uf offline?
<sudo_nano> anyone can help with my networking issue??
<Delta__> vimpulse: I see this as a major flaw in the system, unless the audio driver is supposed to eat cpu like this
<BalSak> sudo_nano: wazup?
<kwall> sudo_nano, so, the wired interface keeps working?
<D4e5> I apologize Madpilot to disturb you
<vimpulse> greezmunkey:  xrx:  you are telling meowbuntu various commands without finding out why he needs "general OS info".  Also, he didn't even tell *me* why he needs it, even after I asked.  I think it is not worth it to continue trying to answer such an ill-defined question.  :)
<sudo_nano> kwall, no the wlan does for 10 senconds and the eth0 not at all
<sudo_nano> this is my file http://pastebin.com/d53cc7721
<greezmunkey> vimpulse, those were off the top and such, no sweat to me :)
<sudo_nano> i am temp using dhcp on eth0
<BalSak> if ubuntuforums offline?
<kwall> !topic > BalSak
<ubottu> BalSak, please see my private message
<vimpulse> Delta__:  I think you shouldn't worry unless you are low on CPU.  Maybe it's because of something *you* are doing with libao.  Supporters' time is valuable, and unless your games are running at low FPS, you are spending other people's (supporters') time I think unnecessarily.
<oldtopman> balsak someone e,se asked tn
<robbmunson> This isnt the place to ask about the forums, a more fitting place would possibly be #ubuntuforums :)
<kwall> sudo_nano, the interfaces look fine
<BalSak> thanks
<robbmunson> I mean the status of the forums...
<sudo_nano> kwall, thats one i sort of use on another computer, but i have updated the static IPs to suite one,
<jennie> I got ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso, how can i upgrade to 9.20 from 9.04 ???
<sudo_nano> kwall, would you mind a PM?
<kwall> sudo_nano, not at all
<kwall> kind of noisy in here
<BalSak> mk
<BalSak> bb
<vimpulse> jennie:  your question contains a mistake.  Fix it then try asking the channel again.  :)
<Delta__> vimpulse: I value CPU time, I would hope the Ubuntu devs think the same
<llutz> jennie: there's no 9.20, and 20 -> 04 would be a downgrade, which is nearly impossible
<jennie> *dorry its 9.10
<jennie> *sorry
<llutz> jennie: sry from 04,
<plytheman> well, I can't see the smbtree anymore... whats the easiest way to mount a network drive from a windows box?  this is starting to drive me nuts
<vimpulse> Delta__:  human time is more valuable than CPU time.  And again, your problem is probably only on your PC, not on all Alsa users' PCs.
<greezmunkey> vimpulse, :/
<workstation> I am running grub-install /dev/sdb2, which is a extended partition, which has sdb5 and sdb6 for logical partitions so where does the grub information get stored. it is a external hd by thw way
<O__o> hi guys, which program is best at creating vector graphics like eps file?
<vimpulse> greezmunkey:  what?
<llutz> jennie: afaik you cannot upgrade using the live cd, just reinstall
<jennie> llutz, i have ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso not alternate cd , do i need to download the alternate cd for upgrading?
<vimpulse> llutz:  why suggest reinstalling without suggesting using the Ubuntu updates manager to upgrade?
<robbmunson> jennie: you can only upgrade using the -alternate iso....
<oldtopman> llutz, cant you upgrade through update manager
<robbmunson> so yes jennie :)
<llutz> vimpulse: i haven't suggested anything at all
<plytheman> 0__0, inkscape seems good, but im no graphic designer so that's my best guess
<robbmunson> jennie: or you can do an in place upgrade using the tools provided in Ubuntu itself without downloading an ISO.
<robbmunson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jennie> whats the difference between alternate cd and live CD , although both are under 700mb
<plytheman> O__o, inkscape seems good, but I've never used it, so I can't say for sure
<vimpulse> llutz:  ah.  I misinterpreted your two words "just reinstall".  I see they are about what she *can* do with her CD, not what she *should* do.
<llutz> vimpulse: that's it
<oldtopman> plytheman alt install has no windo wanager bootup so runs in 196mb of ram
<vimpulse> plytheman:  perhaps Inkscape or Adobe Illustrator run in WINE.  Go to #inkscape, tell them what you need to draw, and what tools you are used to, and see what they say.
<robbmunson> jennie: one contains a full working clone of Ubuntu in which you can use "right now" and one you must install before youre able to fully utilise its features.
<SeaPhor> vimpulse, why dont you just answer the ppl asking for support?
<robbmunson> jennie: amongst other things (but this is the main difference)
<vimpulse> SeaPhor:  I didn't talk directly to jennie because llutz was already talking to her.
<timmy_> why does my mouse disapear every time http cache cleaner runs
<vimpulse> SeaPhor:  I left it up to llutz what to advise her.
<plytheman> oldtopman, not sure what you mean
<jennie> robbmunson :- alternate is the full working clone and liv cd is'must install before to use fully ' ???
<vimpulse> timmy_:  dunno.  Why would you want to use an "http cache cleaner" tool anyway though?  Just curious.
<arooni-mobile2> hi folks!  having trouble mounting /dev/md1 as my home partition.  md1 is a raid 1-0 device across two hard drives.  running karmic.  i changed nothing except for the locatoin of the PC (moved it without dropping it).  now when i try to mount /dev/md1 i see: "EXT3-fs: unable to read spuerblock; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mda1" ....   what should i do now?
<greezmunkey> timmy_, maybe a problem when the pointer changes to the spinner?
<vimpulse> greezmunkey:  what did "vimpulse, :/" mean?
<oldtopman> plytheman, talking from a ds gimme a min
<plytheman> oldtopman, sure thing, no rush
<timmy_> nah i got a spinner all good
<artscience> anyone familiar with triple booting on a macbook?
<greezmunkey> timmy_, not sure past that though...
<robbmunson> jennie: you reversed my statement... Live CD is a perfect working clone of an install, you dont HAVE to install it to the hard drive for it to give you a desktop...the alternate is just the opposite.
<elconsulto> does anyone know how to get a usb gamepad working in 9.10?
<vimpulse> !anyone > artscience
<ubottu> artscience, please see my private message
<timmy_> idk even know what http cache cleaner is.. i assumed it was a built in service or something
<vimpulse> artscience:  :)
<artscience> I have an older intel based macbook. I got a new harddrive, already installed mac osx used boot camp to install a windows xp partition, then used ipartition to split the mac partition into two HFS and 40gb of free space
<vimpulse> timmy_:  I don't know what it is.  Where did you see it?  What does it look like?
<artscience> the free space is supposed to be for ubuntu
<artscience> I want to be careful to install this correctly and make sure GRUB is installed on the partition (since I'm using rEFIt) as I'm not keen to reinstalling everything I just did (I've already had to do that from a previously failed method)
<davep> hmm. lilo needs to be re-run, even though /vmlinuz is a symlink
<LanSiir> plytheman, the regular install boots gnome
<timmy_> nothing.. it just shows a "starting http cache cleaner" on the taskbar and then when that disapears my pointer cums back
 * davep should have used grub.
<LanSiir> then an installer app a la osx installer
<greezmunkey> artscience, off topic, but quick: how long to installl osx?
<vimpulse> timmy_:  how long does it take until the mouse comes back?
<artscience> about an hour
<plytheman> LanSiir, I'm on openbox right now, running Crunchbang which, as I understand it, is a light version of ubuntu
<robbmunson> jennie: have I fulfilled your query with a fitting response?
<LanSiir> greezo
<davep> 2.6.32 loading...
<artscience> maybe a little more
<LanSiir> greezmonkey 2-3hr
<timmy_> vimpulse, as soon as the taskbar button goes away
<LanSiir> on ppc mac
<davep> booted!
<vimpulse> timmy_:  If it only causes you a few seconds of inconvenience, then please do not ask us about the mouse disappearing.  Yes, it's a problem, but we need to focus on more severe problems from other people.
<davep> everything working. wireless ap mode still not working.
<vimpulse> timmy_:  We are busy.
<timmy_> wat a fag
<Sparkie> whats a good virus protection for ubuntu?
<elconsulto> does anyone know how to get a usb gamepad working in 9.10?
<NssOne> clam
<LanSiir> plytheman i am oldtop man
<davep> viruses are few and far between for ubuntu, i wouldnt worry
<plytheman> clamav it's called, right?
<NssOne> yeah
<SeaPhor> ty Flannel
<NssOne> clamav
<plytheman> LanSiir, heya, wb
<NssOne> i still use it just in case
<arooni-mobile> hi folks!  having trouble mounting /dev/md1 as my home partition.  md1 is a raid 1 device across two hard drives.  running karmic.  i changed nothing except for the locatoin of the PC (moved it without dropping it).  now when i try to mount /dev/md1 i see: "EXT3-fs: unable to read spuerblock; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mda1" ....   what should i do now?
<RSMITH16384> hi
<LanSiir> ds crashed, havent been timed out, thus thr
<artscience> ok I'm using an ubuntu live cd and I'm at the "prepare disk space" part
<Sparkie> davep, dad insists i get one, but he would believe that they're not a threat for ubuntu, so the only way to stop him complaining is to just get it
<RSMITH16384> i need a human that can test 2 urls to see if my port forwarding works
<LanSiir> rhe use of lansiir (curses enter button)
<eylisian> Sparkie: if you want to run checks against rootkits you can try out chkrootkit as well as rkhunter.
<Sparkie> kk ty
<Mendocino> Ola bruderz
<artscience> however...it seems that ubuntu wants to install to partition #3 which I believe is my windows partition
<khensthoth> artscience: Select the manual partitioning option
<Mendocino> Have everyone da FuckBuntu?:)
<LanSiir> artscience dlo ma ual
<llutz> RSMITH16384: enable nat-loopback, test yourself :)
<davep> the change of a random individual having a rooted ubuntu is approximately NOTHING
<davep> :P
<artscience> should I use ipartition to format the free space I reserved for ubuntu  to fat32?
<eylisian> Sparkie: both are best run against a pretty recent if not new install if possible.
<Mendocino> Sziasztok Dicsoseges tesvereim
<Sparkie> are there any other virusus?
<LanSiir> (curses spaxe bar)
<RSMITH16384> anyone get a login screen here? ftp://98.119.102.121
<davep> honestly, viruses wouldnt target ubuntu because almost everyone uses windows/mac.
<nevart> you guys are talking about a virus that hits linux?
<khensthoth> RSMITH16384: Sure.
<RSMITH16384> you got a login screen?
<travmon> malaware  fond  @ gnome-look  in  uploaded   theme
<LanSiir> artscience format to ext3 unless u use windoze
<eylisian> davep: just botherders looking for servers.
<davep> if you paint a target on your head
<llutz> virusses aren't a problem for *nix yet, rootkits and misconfigured services are
<davep> then maybe there might be a rootkit
<eylisian> davep: slow ssh brute force attacks and a rootkit later.
<khensthoth> RSMITH16384: Login prompt asking me for Login and Password
<davep> heh
<artscience> why unless I use windoze?
 * eylisian shrugs
<RSMITH16384> sweet
<artscience> what are the consequences?
<Flannel> nevart: #ubuntu-offtopic for that.  And it wasn't a virus, just a trojan.
<zerq> Sparkie: there's also rkhunter which is the same idea as chkrootrit
<maco> travmon: aye. malware can certainly be made. its simply social engineering that determines whether you choose to install it
<zerq> er.. chkrootkit
<artscience> because I DO have a windows xp partition
<LanSiir> artscience cause windozs
<RSMITH16384> how about  http://98.119.102.121:16384 should get a webpage
<LanSiir> dont read ext3
<davep> add AllowUsers to sshd
<LanSiir> linux like ext3
<Mendocino> Yes, Ubuntu releases contains a few dozens of bugs and trojans brotha:D
<islington> is ubuntuforums down?
<zerq> lulz
<davep> add all that actually need it. dont add root.
<plytheman> wth, smbtree asks for a password, if I enter mine, I get nothing.  If I leave it blank I get my network tree
<maco> islington: yes, the database server flopped again
<eylisian> anyone here using Sunbird?
<islington> maco: :(
<artscience> oh well my windows part doesn't need to read the linux part I have an external fat32 for that
<zerq> anyone get WoW 3.3 working in wine yet?  It's bombing with some lame visual C error for me
<Beefcakes> how do I list my NICs in ubuntu?
<davep> !
<LanSiir> islington YES its in thr topic now
<davep> hostapd worked!
<khensthoth> RSMITH16384: Doesn't seem to be working.
<maco> Beefcakes: ifconfig
<llutz> Beefcakes: ifconfig -a
<eylisian> printing from Sunbird actually. it prints the fist event of the day last and everything else correctly.
<RSMITH16384> ok thanks brb
<Beefcakes> ty
<davep> wpa appears to be set up
 * davep dances.
<Beefcakes> pan0 = bluetooth?
<nevart> ah... this is a virus in windoze that affects linux, not a virus that runs in linux itself?
<llutz> Beefcakes: yes
<llutz> davep: what wifi-chipset?
<davep> ath5k
<llutz> k
<davep> didnt work with the standard kernel
<davep> an unofficial 2.6.32 works.
<artscience> anywho excuse me if I'm stating/asking the obvious but I'm really trying to avoid reinstallation...so I'm at the manual install for ubuntu..I should just select free space click new partition and create an ext3 right?
<LanSiir> artscience pm ks less busy
<LanSiir> h
<plytheman> LanSiir, I can see the network tree now... now how do I mount the folder I want from the computer?
<plytheman> LanSiir, smbmount smb:\\COMPNAME\Folder /mnt/folder isn't working well...
<eylisian> artscience: sounds like that'd dual boot next to whatever else was home.
<Mendocino> please drop the Trash brotha
<llutz> plytheman: smbmount //server/share /mnt/folder
<artscience> eylisian: what do you mean by that?
<oldtopman> crash reboot im back
<oldtopman> oldtopman-lansiir-oldtopman
<artscience> eylisian: just a reminder I'm trying to setup a triple boot of macosx, winxp, ubuntu
<eylisian> artscience: well, I'm assuming the other not free space contains a previous Ubuntu install.
<plytheman> llutz, says it couldn't resolve the address
<nevart> wtf for?
<llutz> plytheman: ping -c 2 server
<plytheman> llutz, should I try using the IP rather than the name?  if so, how do I see the IP of it?
<eylisian> artscience: then you should know whats what.
<eylisian> artscience: whats the boot loader?
<artscience> eylisian: nope you assumed wrong, the other not free space is two HFS parts and a windows xp part and efi
<oldtopman> *claps* good luck (from the man who is working on dsl, puppy dual boot thum
<artscience> I'm using rEFIt
<eylisian> artscience: do you care about exiting ubuntu install?
<llamazorz> Does anybody know what horrific mistakes they made to the hellanzb package?
<Guest42443> i have authored a document and i want to remove my name from it. when i go into properties and look under the "document" tab, my full name still appears even though i have changed my "about me" settings along with my OOo settings.
<greezmunkey> plytheman, did you try from Places/Network/Windows Network?
<Wimbuntu> Sorry , Guys I need some help on ubuntu start up , I have an error process 735 that poped up this morning , any help out there
<khensthoth> eylisian: artscience doesn't have an existing ubuntu installation. He/she is just trying to install Ubuntu on the free space.
<artscience> he
<alfonso> anyone familiar with mod_rewrite?
<eylisian> khensthoth: thanks.
<plytheman> greezmunkey, I'm on crunchbang, don't have those options and dunno what gui network browser #! came with, if any
<arooni-mobile> hi folks!  having trouble mounting /dev/md1 as my home partition.  md1 is a raid 1 device across two hard drives.  running karmic.  i changed nothing except for the locatoin of the PC (moved it without dropping it).  now when i try to mount /dev/md1 i see: "EXT3-fs: unable to read spuerblock; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mda1" ....   what should i do now?
<oldtopman> crash-reboot oldtopman-lansiir-oldtopman-lansiir
<artscience> I'm trying to remember at what point it asks me if I want to install GRUB to the partition or the MBR
<artscience> anyone remember?
<oldtopman> ...oh, still oldtopman eh
<eylisian> artscience: you might try gparted (live cd) and carve up your free space with it, then install ubuntu w/ no grub and let your fancy named loader do the loading.
<oldtopman> artscience it doesnt
<artscience> also what should I choose for my mount point given my current setup? or does it matter?
<khensthoth> artscience: After you set up your partition, confirmation step -  there is either an "advanced" option, or it will ask you.
<llutz> artscience: only alternate install cd asks you by default
<artscience> oh ok
<artscience> yeah I'm using thelive cd
<greezmunkey> plytheman, ok, um crunckbang? I'll have to lookk that one up...
<oldtopman> artscience i will not help u nemore cuz long ansrz on touch scrn kill me
<Wimbuntu> ubuntu error main process 735 - what is this
<artscience> canI install ubuntu without GRUB using the live cd?
<oldtopman> :(
<nevart> ok anybody know what is going on with the ubuntu forum?
<greezmunkey> yikes typing in the dark ...
<oldtopman> whoze next
<artscience> touch screen? I don't blame ya
<nevart> i get "database error" and can't access the fuorms
<plytheman> greezmunkey, its a light version of ubuntu, afaik at least, its good but a steap learning curve as I'm finding =S
<nevart> forums
<greezmunkey> plytheman, cool thanks :)
<artscience> ok here's a more pointed question
<Madpilot> nevart, see /topic - ubuntuforums are down as far as anyone knows
<oldtopman> nevart,........ counts to ten LOOK AT THE MOTD!
<plytheman> greezmunkey, oldtopman, llutz my brother shut down his computer anyway, so I can't access it now...  2 am here, time to sleep, thanks a lot for the help tho
<nevart> oh :(   thanks... guess they want money now :(
<oldtopman> c ya
<plytheman> I'm gonna go post up a storm on the crunchbang forums and figure out why #! hates samba so much
<artscience> I'm looking at the "Create a new partition" window after selecting manual install, selecting free space and clicking new partition
<plytheman> g'night!
<artscience> if I go ahead and format this free space to ext3 is it going to do any goofy MBR shit?
<Wimbuntu> Hi Guys , may i ask you for some help please
<oldtopman> artscience gimme a min just did karmic install 4 days ago 4 times
<maco> artscience: please watch your language
<RSMITH16384> anyone get a webpage when going to http://98.119.102.121:16384
<artscience> btw this is an older live cd
<artscience> not karmic
<khensthoth> RSMITH16384: Working now.
<RSMITH16384> thank you sir
<oldtopman> what ver
<wanted> my bluetoooth adaptor is working but i cannot scan the devices from ubuntu,
<artscience> this is intrepid
<artscience> 8.10
<oldtopman> artscience why not upgrade to 9-10
<travmon> just   ask   question  winbuntu
<eylisian> artscience: software is as is, no warranty. but if you don't install grub you'll be ok.
<wanted> hcitool scan, scan failed, i dont know why this happens, my bluetooth adaptor is working fine but not discoverable, please give me a idea
<wanted> hcitool scan, scan failed, i dont know why this happens, my bluetooth adaptor is working fine but not discoverable, please give me a idea
<artscience> uh I will just upgrade after install
<wanted> hcitool scan, scan failed, i dont know why this happens, my bluetooth adaptor is working fine but not discoverable, please give me a idea
<FloodBot4> wanted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<artscience> I plan upgrading to ubuntu studio anyway
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eylisian> artscience: upgrade means e17 ;)
<wanted> hello guys, any one solve my problem,, hcitool scan, scan failed, i dont know why this happens, my bluetooth adaptor is working fine but not discoverable, please give me a idea
<artscience> e17?
<eylisian> wanted: if I knew I'd tell you. really.
<Wimbuntu> Travmon , I have an error al of the sudden this morning at startup , it states a main process 735 failed
<travmon> i'm  using ubuntustudio  to  stream  to  stickam  an  using webcamstudio
<cell0> anyone know how to check which processes are using the most disk io in linux?
<eylisian> artscience: e17 is another window manager.
<eylisian> cell0. sysstat tools, iostat in particular.
<kwall> e17? quaint
<newtoubuntu2> hi
<thebetatester> nicknoper finally got computer running to satisfaction
<greezmunkey> wanted, from what I can find, that tool has a lot of bug reports. If the BT device works, you may well leave it at that ?!?
<cell0> eylisian: Command line?
 * eylisian likes a few days of e17 every few months.
<eylisian> cell0: yes.
<eylisian> cell0: iostat is like top.
<newtoubuntu2> uh, i got a problem with ubuntu. i made an extra bottom panel and made it autohide. i think i broke my panels...
<O__o> which prgram is best for creating geometry figures?
<meowbuntu> hi all
<eylisian> 0__o ... thats a cool nick. heh. maybe inkscape? it's a vector drawing tool. I really don't know though.
<wanted> greezmunkey: bt device is working fine, but its unable to scan nor detected by other phones, so wat may be the problem
<meowbuntu> I am looking for a tutoral on how to dualboot xp and ubuntu 9.10 on separate hdd.
<artscience> at what point is GRUB installed in the ubuntu installation process?
<artscience> I'm still not clear on how to avoid it
<oldtopman> crash-reboot
<oldtopman> sorry
<cell0> eylisian: question is how do i find the process which is hogging my disk?
<eylisian> artscience: after package install
<artscience> meowbuntu: that should be easy if you are doing it on a pc
<Kvist> kbiub
<Orion777> is there any need for anti-virus/spyware itu?unn ub
<Orion777> in ubuntu
<greezmunkey> wanted, the best I can tell you is that there are a plethera of bug reports on it, that's all. Try googling hcitool, you'll see.
<Rajasun> cell0: try iotop
<oldtopman> artscience when u select install ubuntu do u get a refined window manager or
<islington> In what ppa is kde 4.4 b1 being built? anyone know?
<khensthoth> artscience: After you configure everything, there should be a confirmation page before you proceed to any actual partitioning, copying and installing. It should be there.
<oldtopman> a simple box-window interface
<Beefcakes> what's phy0 ?
<chris_> i need help with my ubuntu it wont load up is says trying ntfs and goes into a command line can anyone help
<newtoubuntu2> can anyone help?
<khensthoth> artscience: At least on newer LiveCD it is - not sure about Intrepid though.
<eylisian> cell0: iostat, iotop... both will show you how to find the disk hog.
<meowbuntu> artscience, my friend need help. i am researching before i go over to help him next week
<oldtopman> Ds is goin dowwn
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: Are you able to access the panels now?
<newtoubuntu2> no
<artscience> khensthoth: well I'm looking at formatting the free space to a ext3 through the installer but I want to make sure the partitioner doesn't F* up my current partition map
<greezmunkey> sudo apt-get install sysstat (for iostat, et.al.)
<Orion777> anyone know how to install clam av?
<meowbuntu> artscience, i cant find many tutoral on how to do it with 2 hdd
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: when i right click on either top or bottom, nothing happens. not only that, the new panel disappeared.
<Orion777> sudo apt-get install ??
<chris_> anyone please  help me
<oldtopman> And on that bombshell it's tme to end. Thank you and good night!
<khensthoth> artscience: As far as I can recall, anything you set there doesn't actually get committed until after the confirmation prompt.
<eremite> Does anyone know how to make a set of .iso files of my entire HD in an easy, non hassle way?
<nevart> @chris: did that happen the first time you ever tried to boot it, or after a system update?
<Rajasun> islington: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa maybe? Otherwise see what else you have here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=KDE
<Wimbuntu> HI GUYS , IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE THAT EVE CAME ACROSS A MAIN PROCESS 735 FAILED error on startup
<chris_> my xp crashed its missing a hal.dll file and it wont boot now
<eylisian> artscience: the Debian/Ubuntu installer is solid.
<artscience> meowbuntu: with two hdd? I assume you mean windows on one hdd and ubuntu on the other? I think that should be the easiest possible setup, it should be just as easy as installing a different os on two diff computers
<islington> that seems to be it thanks Rajasun
<nevart> the problem would be getting the MBR on the first HDD to recognize the existence of the 2nd OS
<Rajasun> islington: np
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  your caps lock is on.
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: How about resetting the GNOME panels? http://www.celsius1414.com/2006/08/31/how-to-reset-gnome-panel-to-default-in-ubuntugnome2
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  :)
<Wimbuntu> yes
<chris_> how do i do that
<chris_> nevart
<nevart> i think you have to edit the grub command
<nevart> i haven't tried it but i can see it would be a problem
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: i'll try that, but i cant get to terminal. i was thinking about making a launcher, but couldnt find term either.
<greezmunkey> eremite, aptoncd is great for packages that you have downloaded, you can gzip your home directory, and install fresh from a dist cd, seems pretty good to me. The alternative is a bit if a mess IMO
<meowbuntu> artscience, its done i need to dual boot them. will this grub1 setup work http://ubuntu-georgia.org/installing_ubuntu_and_windows_xp_on_separate_drives
<eylisian> artscience: you find your free space and select it (not using guided, lvm is optional for *within* that partition that you make from free space. I'd avoid it). After packages install, don't install grub (it's explicit about what it's trying to do) and then reboot into goodness with your bootloader.
<cit> hi
<arooni-mobile> hi folks!  having trouble mounting /dev/md1 as my home partition.  md1 is a raid 1 device across two hard drives.  running karmic.  i changed nothing except for the locatoin of the PC (moved it without dropping it).  now when i try to mount /dev/md1 i see: "EXT3-fs: unable to read spuerblock; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mda1" ....   what should i do now?
<chris_> it prompts me to the grub command
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: Alt+F1 to get Ubuntu menu, Alt+F2 to get the Run Application prompt.
<Rajasun> islington: maybe not. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa is for users of gutsy, hardy and intrepid not for jaunty and karmic. Go through the list here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=KDE . You should be able to find one.
<artscience> so what should I use for a mount point or does it matter?
<artscience> I usually would just use "/"
<Wimbuntu> i have defnitely not changed the grub
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: any suggestions if ALT+F1 and ALT+F2 dont work?
<chris_> can you nevart give me any kind of commands to try
<khensthoth> artscience: Depends on you, but having a separate /home would make reinstallation/upgrading/backup much easier.
<eylisian> artscience: you need a root ( / ) partition.
<eylisian> artscience: swap is nice too.
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: also would like to mention that when i shutdown/reboot, there is a popup that says "panel" is not responding
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a console, run the commands, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to go back.
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  also, if you write "anyone" in your question, then people who haven't seen your error message won't answer.  Instead, if you want to know why you're getting your error message, ask everyone something like, "Why am I getting the error message 'abc'?  Is it serious?".
<vimpulse> :)
<nevart> actually that link somebody suggested, that has a lot of good material there
<nevart> here it is again
<nevart> http://ubuntu-georgia.org/installing_ubuntu_and_windows_xp_on_separate_drives
<kwall> Wimbuntu, not I
<KnifeySpooney> "sudo dmidecode" says that my processor's max speed is 3000 MHz, and my cpu currently runs at 1600 MHz. Do you guys think it would be ok to increase this to something like 2300 MHz?
<eylisian> artscience: if you want to get all serious and it's a desktop, big home, 5G root, 5G tmp and 10G usr and var
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: thanks, that worked, i got to console. however when i do try to rm ~panel, it says that there is no such file or directory
<vimpulse> eylisian:  why do you recommend separate tmp?
<eylisian> artscience: one big root and some swap works too =)
<vimpulse> on a desktop
<newtoubuntu2> wait
<artscience> it's not a desktop and I don't want to get all serious ;)
<Wimbuntu> thanks guys
<artscience> this is about 10% drive space
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  I think time to re-ask.
<Fenix-Dark> hey
<vimpulse> but better this time.
<newtoubuntu2> yea, i missed the ~
<artscience> my mac is my  main OS
<newtoubuntu2> that got it, rebooting now
<Fenix-Dark> anyone running ubuntu on one of those intel nas devices? (intel ss4200-e)
<vimpulse> !anyone > Fenix-Dark
<ubottu> Fenix-Dark, please see my private message
<artscience> if I don
<vimpulse> Fenix-Dark:  :)
<eylisian> vimpulse: I just learned to do it that way.
<artscience> if I don't create a swap now can I create one later?
<eylisian> artscience: if there is room yeah. swapon baby.
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: how did you find that info? i.e. what should i type into google to find this type of tip?
<khensthoth> artscience: Yes, though you might have to resize some partitions.
<artscience> that's ok
<artscience> I think I'll skip the swap for now
<eylisian> artscience: does hfs shrink?
<ardchoille> newtoubuntu2: most of you settings are somewhere in ~/.gconf in subfolders.. have a look in there sometime
<vimpulse> artscience:  resizing partitions always creates a minuscule chance of data loss, each time you do it.
<artscience> it does with ipartition
<Fenix-Dark> I've looked into it a bit and there is a distinct lack of documentation on installing linux on it (intel ss4200-e) compared to WHS... Curious of what problems I may run into since i plan on installing it soon, in a bit of a round-about way. Going to plop a hdd into my desktop, install ubuntu to it, setup some user accounts and have sshd start on boot, then plop that back into the intel NAS and hope for the best
<eylisian> artscience: nice. d00d, check out gparted too. it's nice stuff. the live cd is always good to have around.
<Wimbuntu> Why am I getting the error message 'main process 735 failed at startup '?
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: Google: resetting Gnome Panel. Actually, ~/.gconf contains a lot of your gnome settings and configurations. In fact, ~/.(AppName) usually are configurations for that App as well, so if you have a problem, just delete those folder. Make a backup and be careful though.
<artscience> yeah I've given gparted good use too ;)
<eylisian> Wimbuntu: in dmesg?
<artscience> but ipartition helps with the really messy stuff like bootcamp
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  I suggest you add "and is it serious?" because some error messages at startup are not serious at all.
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth & ardchoille: many thanks for the help :)
<eylisian> Wimbuntu: cause 735 didn't start ;)
 * eylisian ducks
<artscience> well worth  the $45
<Wimbuntu> well this one stopped my gnome from starting , up , I can only access command line
<eylisian> artscience: right on. I have heard bootcamp is a drag.
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  ah.  Sounds like it *is* serious.
<Wimbuntu> yes
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  it would've been best to mention that bit in your original question.  :)
<Wimbuntu> I love command line but defnitely need the gnome
<Wimbuntu> sorry , i am a newbie on this
<artscience> yeah speaking of drag it only let's "drag" a bar between ONE mac partition and ONE windows partition
<eylisian> Wimbuntu: did it take you to a ncurses (cmd menu) screen w/ options about root shell and 'reconfigure x'?
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  I find that the best IRC questions are usually fifty words or more, all in one very long message, like arooni-mobile's question above.
<artscience> and you can't partition before bootcamp the drive needs to be in one big HFS+
<vimpulse> Wimbuntu:  and it's OK, everyone's a newbie sometime :)
<arooni-mobile> i dont wknow what else to do
<newtoubuntu2> anyone know why i cant get my wireless on my laptop to work?
<Wimbuntu> yes it basically halted the whole system , and I needed to reboot with the recovery option to get it to cml
<artscience> who thought that was a good idea??!! of course I need more the one partition for mac and windows
<vimpulse> !anyone > newtoubuntu2
<ubottu> newtoubuntu2, please see my private message
<vimpulse> newtoubuntu2:  :)
<travmon> jockey  broke  my  wireless  yesterday ath_pci  was  not  blacklisted
<eylisian> Wimbuntu: so you reboot, selecting recovery mode and now you are at a root shell? (cmd prompt w/ the little "#" mark)
<Wimbuntu> yes eylisian
<racle> Anyone know good content filter? need block acces to porn and dansguardian isn't working all the time...
<artscience> `ok I think I found it on page 7 of 7 if you click advanced you can deselect "install boot loader"
<travmon> opendns?
<Slart> racle: unless you use some kind of whitelist I think it's hard to get a filter to work all the time
<vimpulse> racle:  I use dansguardian and I find it is the best choice of all the choices I have seen in the Ubuntu repo.  Ask for help in #dansguardian.
<racle> vimpulse: i ask help there
<amarendra> My laptop camera is not detected in ubuntu. Plz help
<Keiya> Brasero sucks.
<artscience> it says "the partition tables of the following devices are changed:" maybe I'm just being paranoid but it's not going to change the actual table is it?
<Keiya> "Some file names are not fully Windows-compatable. Would you like to continue?"
<robbmunson> amarendra: what kind of camera? (way more information needed)
<Keiya> Push continue.
<FloodBot1> Keiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Keiya> "Some file names are not fully Windows-compatable. Would you like to continue?"
<Keiya> Push continue.
<Wimbuntu> hi guys , i will be back in a while , then i'll continue my problem solving , thanks in any case for everyone listening ( reading)
<artscience> maybe it just means that because the partition being changed is in that table
<Madpilot> Keiya, yeah, I wish there was a "I am not burning this disc to be used on Windows" button sometiems
<eylisian> Wimbuntu: well, this comes down to what I think might be possible x-server issues. from your root shell issue the command: init 5
<eylisian> Wimbuntu: see if x starts that way
<Keiya> Madpilot: There is. "sudo apt-get install k3b'
<cell0> Hi folks, i've used "sar" to identify high %util on a given disk. How do i translate this into a offending process?
<amarendra> Its inbuilt , motion eye is the brand and is connected in usb according to windows driver.
<Madpilot> Keiya, well, yes. Inside Brasero, I mean. :)
<artscience> *crosses fingers*
<cell0> someone suggested iostat, but not sure how to use it
<eylisian> artscience: good luck
<vimpulse> amarendra:  I am not experienced with cameras.  But it would be wise to give even more info.  Try to restate your question in fifty words or more.  Preferably a hundred words.  All in one very long message.  Include info about what you tried already, if anything.  :)
<S_A> Hi! I have recently upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04. getting error in dns resolving. Any solution ?
<Flannel> vimpulse: Alright, enough with that.  Word count has nothing to do with a question.
<cpoulson> S_A: Check /etc/resolv.conf?
<newtoubuntu2> how do i get my wireless to work? i have followed instructions on how to when i searched online but they all seem to not help me. during install no errors were raised.
<khensthoth> S_A: Would switching your DNS server to OpenDNS or Google Pubic DNS help?
<vimpulse> Flannel:  I find that the more a person writes, the more useful info they will give, including what they tried already, what other info they know, et cetera.
<Wimbuntu> no go , eylisian
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: Which wireless card is it?
<cpoulson> khensthoth: I sure like the IPs Google picked for their servers!
<greezmunkey> cell0, iostat is more for average usage stats, what do you think is happening?
<Wimbuntu> is there a way to reinstall the x-server eylisian:
<amarendra> I am using sony vaio laptop model no. vgn-cr35g. The inbuilt camera cannot be detected by ubuntu 9.10. I have tried cheese.
<S_A> cpoulson: already added name server in /etc/resolv.conf. After adding remote host IP address in /etc/hosts, I can ping to that particulat host properly but not to any random dns address
<vimpulse> amarendra:  ok, you tried cheese; what happened when you ran the cheese program?
<eylisian> cell0: my bad. iotop is what I should have said first.
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: how do i check? i tried ifconfig -a, NetworkManager, and neither tell me the model
 * eylisian hangs head
<Barbiegentooer_> az mouse came and ate it ?
<travmon> wxcam?
<cpoulson> S_A: Did you try as khensthoth suggested and use Google's Public DNS or OpenDNS?
<amarendra> Message is: No camera found.
<eylisian> Wimbuntu: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (as root or using sudo)
<S_A> cpoulson: how to do that ?
<vimpulse> amarendra:  Also, what is the model of camera?
<vimpulse> amarendra:  lsusb may tell you.
<Bu3nK> uuu
<tsrk> I had an SSH session open that was running a long script and I accidently closed it. How can I check if the script is still running?
<cpoulson> S_A: umm for Google use 8.8.8.8
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: broadcom Corporation BCM4309
<vimpulse> tsrk:  ps -ef
<vimpulse> tsrk:  next time, use GNU Screen or nohup to avoid these problems.  :)
<amarendra> after running lsusb: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC6 [R5U870]
<eylisian> tsrk: ps -ef |grep <script-name> might work too
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to play vcd in ubuntu?
<S_A> do you mean I should add this 8.8.8.8 in my /etc/resolv.conf ?
<eylisian> Google party it is.
<llutz> S_A: add "nameserver=8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolv.conf
<eylisian> S_A that would have you looking up against google, yes.
<tsrk> vimpulse, eylisian, thank you, worked perfectly :)
<cpoulson> S_A: yes... like "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<tsrk> vimpulse: i'll try to use screen next time i anticipate closing the window :P
<llutz> without = :(
<chasedawg1> Hey i have a question. Can anyone help me?
<cpoulson> llutz: hehe
<robbmunson> !ask | chasedawg1
<ubottu> chasedawg1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<S_A> :)
<vimpulse> robbmunson:  I can't help amarendra; I have no clue what to say.  Can you?  Otherwise s/he should repeat/resummarize the whole question, all in one very long message.
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to play vcd in ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> !vcd
 * eylisian waits...
<amarendra> Shall i repeat?
<chasedawg1> I want to change my login screen. How do i do that
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: Ah. Not proficient at all in that area. Have you seen this though? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<vimpulse> tsrk:  whenever I start up a terminal, I start GNU Screen inside it.  I have made this a habit.  It has served me well.
<robbmunson> vimpulse: Sometimes answers are unavailable, not even I can help as I am about to leave my session open but my physical body is going to sleep :)
<tsrk> vimpulse: is there an easy way to set that to automatically happen?
<vimpulse> amarendra:  time to repeat everything for the whole channel, all in one very long message.  It's a drag but in such a busy channel as this, it helps us.
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: how did u find that? i'll take a look, but it seems to require more skill with ubuntu than i have.
<vimpulse> tsrk:  I don't know, but if so, I don't recommend it, as usually you want a new session, sometimes not.  Also, you should train your muscle memory to start screen every time, even when using LiveCDs or foreign PCs.
<chasedawg1> I want to change my login screen. How do i do that?
<tsrk> vimpulse: alright, i'll work on that
<roracle> hey guys, running an Aspire One netbook and needing to figure out how to get video playback to be normal.  It is squashed horizontally (meaning it's tall and thin playback)  how do i correct this?  9.10 netbook remix
<khensthoth> newtoubuntu2: Google-ed Broadcom Ubuntu =)
<Kamokow> chasedawg1: If you are going to also, please atleast give us your version.
<newtoubuntu2> bleh
<Kamokow> *ask us
<eylisian> chasedawg1: I think it's System > Admin > Login Screen
<llutz> ^^ not in karmic afaik
<Kamokow> No, it isnt in karmic
<cpoulson> vimpulse: That's how I end up with 50 screen sessions and can't remember which one I want to reconnect to. ;)
<Kvist> :P
<eylisian> chasedawg1: you might need to go download some new ones too.
<chasedawg1> eylisian: i go to the system > admin > login screen but nothing happens
<Kamokow> chasedawg1: it isnt the same in 9.10, which i would assume you are using?
<vimpulse> llutz:  who runs 8.8.8.8, and are you sure they don't mind thousands of random strangers using their nameserver?  :)
<amarendra> I am using sony vaio laptop model no. vgn-cr35g. The inbuilt camera cannot be detected by ubuntu 9.10. I have tried cheese. I used lsusb to get the model of camera. I reply i got "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC6 [R5U870]" If cheese wants camera in /dev/video; Is there any way to mount this usb location in video location which cheese wants?
<llutz> vimpulse: google
<cpoulson> vimpulse: It's Google's Public DNS
 * eylisian is using 9.04 on desktop
<llutz> vimpulse: they are sure
<chasedawg1> kamokow: ya i have 9.10
<vimpulse> llutz:  cpoulson:  ah.
<Beefcakes> if i install ubuntu inside windows... am I essentially installing another OS or just an app inside windows?
<calamity> Heya everyone, I've just freshly installed 9.10, and after installing the restrictedformats packages, ubuntu seems to be playing music, but no noise is actually coming out.
<greezmunkey> vimpulse, nslookup 8.8.8.8
<llutz> vimpulse: and no, i wouldn't use it, i prefer free dns
<ardchoille> stealth radio :)
<booh> !wubi | Beefcakes
<ubottu> Beefcakes: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Kamokow> chasedawg1: AFAIR, Canonical removed the functionality in Karmic
<artscience> Beefcakes: are using a virtual machine?
<chasedawg1> eylisian: what ones do i download? i looked everywhere
<Beefcakes> artscience: no using the cd installer
<Madpilot> Beefcakes, both. an app that's actually an OS. :)
<roracle> hey guys, running an Aspire One netbook and needing to figure out how to get video playback to be normal.  It is squashed horizontally (meaning it's tall and thin playback)  how do i correct this?  9.10 netbook remix
<calamity> Also, I am pretty sure this has been solved on the forums, but they're down at the moment.
<Beefcakes> booh: will it give me another OS choice in boot? I dont want it to interefere with anything, i want something like cygwin
<eylisian> chasedawg1: might forget about it sounds like. is this true?
<RPG_Master> Anyone else having issues with pausing ogg video and audio in Firefox?
<artscience> yeah do wubi
<booh> Beefcakes: it sounds like wubi is what you want, though i have never used it
<chasedawg1> ok ya. I guess i'll just leave it alone. darn
<roracle> RPG_Master: link me to an ogg so to test it
<khensthoth> RPG_Master: Yes. Don't know how to solve it though.
<eylisian> Kamokow: no login screen changes?
<booh> Beefcakes: wubi will install ubuntu in windows. not sure exactly how it works yet.
<RPG_Master> roracle: www.shotofjaq.com
 * eylisian sniffs
<booh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28Ubuntu_installer%29
<vimpulse> RPG_Master:  khensthoth:  if you can't find any info online about the problem, try irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<Kamokow> eylisian: I dont think so, Im pretty sure they took out official built in customization for speed
<RPG_Master> roracle: they have a buncha audio players there
<booh> Beefcakes: Wubi adds an entry to the Windows boot menu which allows the user to run Linux. Ubuntu is installed within a file in the Windows file system (c:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk), as opposed to being installed within its own partition.
<RPG_Master> vimpulse: They don't know :O
<calamity> I should mention, this happens with both mp3 and ogg.
<Kamokow> I will try to find a tutorial on changing the GDM logon wallpaper, hold on a moment :)
<vimpulse> RPG_Master:  then try the Firefox mailing lists next.  I think http://lists.mozilla.org
<eylisian> Kamokow: there are ways to do it.
<roracle> i don't hear anything
<calamity> I checked under sound settings, and there are no devices listed
<artscience> hmm do I have to reinstall rEFIt? it doesn't recognize the new ubuntu install
<RPG_Master> roracle: www.shotofjaq.org
<RPG_Master> sorry :P
<Kamokow> eylisian: I know there are ways of doing it, but the old way is gone AFAIK
<booh> Kamokow: really, you need a tutorial for that? in KDE it's under system settings
<artscience> but thankfully and perhaps most importantly my mac install still boots
<booh> gnome blows hard
<eylisian> Kamokow: forums are down, but there is info on it. thanks for the heads up.
<Kamokow> eylisian: Yup, no problem
<llutz> booh: only the rewritten new gdm(2)
 * eylisian inwardly groans at the KDE ref
<eylisian> =)
<Barbiegentooer_> anyone having problems with java on karmic, the firefox plugin, sometimes stops working here :|
<robbmunson> ok, this rooms getting a bit chaotic, time for me to leave :)
<Kamokow> booh: I dont like KDE, or atleast, not the new KDE, and I prefer gnome anyways...
<greezmunkey> I know the forum is down, but I found ntop running for no particular reason. I can't find a reason why. Can someone shed some light on this?
<Kamokow> Barbiegentooer_: Its working fine for me.
<travmon> gnome   just works  for  me
<eylisian> greezmunkey: it's not set to start on boot in your rc scheme of things?
<roracle> RPG_Master: it works for me
<roracle> so i dunno what to tell you
<roracle> it doesn't work in Chrome though
<ruffus910> anyone awake in here? ubuntu forums broken
<greezmunkey> eylisian, if it is it eludes me.. :/
<Sacho> ruffus910: topic
<eylisian> greezmunkey: 9.10?
<RPG_Master> roracle: :O
<RPG_Master> :(
<greezmunkey> eylisian, maybe "locate ntop"? what do you think?
<ruffus910> in a fit of overzealous cleaning, i uninstalled firefox 3.6, now i cant get it to reinstall
<ruffus910> says it has no installation candidate
<eylisian> greezmunkey: if you are on 9.10 and I remember right, you can issue: chkconfig --list |grep ntop
 * Kamokow facepalms after talking to someone making fun of a mac user
<Kamokow> Woops, wrong chat tab
<eylisian> greezmunkey: that will tell you the runlevels it comes on at.
<i_is_broke> hey is there a program that you can use like a security system with a web cam?
<ruffus910> can anyone help me reinstall firefox 3.6
<eylisian> greezmunkey: if it is set to run at 3 and 5 you need to adjust that.
<Kamokow> i_is_broke: dorgem is useful, and you can setup a web ftp feed too
<RPG_Master> roracle: It works for me in chrome :(
<roracle> strange huh?
<RPG_Master> I don't like chrome...
<RPG_Master> indeed :(
<Flannel> i_is_broke: Sure.  There's a number of them, try "motion", it'll detect motion (in regions you specify) and alert you, etc.
<RPG_Master> roracle: Could it have anything to do with 64-bit, add-ons?
<i_is_broke> Kamokow, Flannel , thanks for the imput..
<Kottizen> When I tried to connect to my FTP-server I got "Unexpected end of stream", what does that mean?
<greezmunkey> eylisian, I think it started when I installed the sysstat package...It shows up in chkconfig, thanks!
<roracle> i dunno, i'm at work so i'm using my 32 bit install
<roracle> netbook
<Kamokow> Kottizen: just try reconnecting
<ruffus910> nobody is going to help me with firefox 3.6?
<Kamokow> Kottizen: Are you using like Nautilus with the FTP?
<Kamokow> brb
<artscience> ok peeps
<eylisian> greezmunkey: weird. shouldn't affect it but... who knows. you can adjust ntop with chkconfig: chkconfig --level 2345 off ntop
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, have you tried sudo aptitude reinstall firefox-3.6?
<Kottizen> Kamokow: I'm using "Connect to server" under "Places" in the menu.
<greezmunkey> eylisian, that makes it too easy ;]
<artscience> here's the deal I got ubuntu installed on that partition, but I just can't boot it
<Kottizen> Kamokow: It didn't work with reconnect.
<greezmunkey> eylisian, thanks!
<eylisian> greezmunkey: it does huh?
<newtoubuntu2> how do i scan for wireless networks available?
<artscience> I tried reinstalling refit and it didn't help
<llutz> newtoubuntu2: iwlist s
<artscience> I'm thinking I need some kind boot loader information on the partition itself
<eylisian> artscience: no life, or kernel panic?
<artscience> no I can't even get THAT far
<llutz> artscience: you haven't installed grub to partition?
<artscience> when my laptop boots up it goes to rEFIt
<artscience> no I didn't
<artscience> it didn't give me that option
<llutz> artscience: you should have done (advanced options)
<eylisian> artscience: when you say 'needs a boot loader' grub comes to mind... it rocks. but you are skipping in the land of proprietary weirdness.
<artscience> it only allowed me to deselect "install boot loader" which I did not want to do so it wouldn't mess up my current scheme
<newtoubuntu2> llutz: network is down
<artscience> I did go to the advanced option but this is an intrepid 8.10 live cd
<llutz> newtoubuntu2: sudo ifconfig <your-wifi-dev> up && iwlist s
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, did you catch that, and did it work?
<eylisian> artscience: I know, blow it all away and run mac and windows in virtualbox under ubuntu!
<ruffus910> i_is_broke: no, it did not work
<llutz> !grub |  artscience
<ubottu> artscience: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<eylisian> artscience: kidding d00d.
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, why are you trying to reinstall it?
<newtoubuntu2> llutz: i did "sudo ifconfig wlan0" but where does it say if it is up or not?
<ruffus910> i do apt-get install ad it says no installation candidate
<ruffus910> because i deleted it
<artscience> I think at this point I just need to explore options for manually creating boot info that won't interfere with my current scheme and will get rEFIt to recognize the linux installation
<ruffus910> did apt-get uninstall
<i_is_broke> oh i dont think 3.6 is in the repos, you will have to get the ppa for it.
<hulk> hi all
<greezmunkey> eylisian, check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338519/
<hulk> any one herer
<Beezie_> !ask | hulk
<ubottu> hulk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<i_is_broke> hulk nope
<llutz> newtoubuntu2: if "ifconfig" shows wlan0 it is up, if you need "ifconfig -a" to show it, it is down. bring it up with "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<hulk> hii anygir l hr
<artscience> anyone know of any options like that :D
<Viking667> hulk: no. Nobody's here. Just your imaginary photons
<calamity> Does anyone have any idea when the ubuntu forums will be back up?
<hulk> hi beezie
<jefry> hello
<i_is_broke> !ppa firefox
<Beezie_> calamity, google cache is good for older searches, unless you intend to post...
<hulk> hello jefrie
 * greezmunkey thumbs his crystal ball...
<eylisian> greezmunkey: I was reading about LSB compliance in init scripts the other day.
<llutz> artscience: you install 8.10?
<calamity> Nope, I just need to read the solutions to all my 9.10 issues.
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, and ubottu dont know squat about ppa  for it either. i just checked.
<Keiya> Argh.
<artscience> llutz: yup it's installed
<hulk> hey anyone there
<scythe> Hi is anybody willing to help me with an issue of sound in flash and rhythmbox not playing anything?
<i_is_broke> i know there is one tho
<hulk> plz reply
<hulk> any girl here
<greezmunkey> eylisian, I think I'll just chmod it -x for now!
<Keiya> Gnome's burning tool is just broken, K3B crashes...
<eylisian> greezmunkey: those are early warnings ... maintainers will be having to rewrite their inits
<Kamokow> hulk: just ask your question
<llutz> artscience: start live-cd, when in grub-menue press escape "c" to enter grub shell. there "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<ruffus910> i have the PPA for it
<hulk> hello
 * Beezie_ slaps hulk.
<ruffus910> it still doent work
<llutz> artscience: it will give you something like (hd0,2)
<Ascavasaion> I have a webcam pluged into the USB.  I did a lsusb and it is listed at being present.  neith xawtv or camorama find the device.  No /dev/video0 apparently.  How do I check what /dev entry is linked to what USB device?
<artscience> this is a macbook so it will be sda
<Beezie_> Ascavasaion, what kind of cam is it?
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, then thats as far as i can help you, maybe someone else will know more.
<newtoubuntu2> llutz: when i do "sudo ifconfig wlan0.up" it says " error fetching interface info: device not found"
<llutz> artscience: "root (hd0,X)"    <- output from cmd before
<ruffus910> anyone else?
<hulk> hey i want to speed my internet connection so anyone can help me haaaaaaaaaaa?
<Beefcakes> how do i find out the version of an app i have installed? (compiled)
<llutz> newtoubuntu2: wlan0 up" no dot
<eylisian> greezmunkey: that said, my 9.10 laptop didn't puke like that.
<Beezie_> Beefcakes, man appname
<scythep> Hi is anybody willing to help me with an issue of sound in flash and rhythmbox not playing anything?
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, have you tried sudo aptitude purge firefox and then try running the ppa again?
<Beezie_> Beefcakes, or appname -v
<llutz> artscience: "setup (hd0,X)" then, "quit"
<artscience> llutz: can you pm this info so I can refer back to it?
<greezmunkey> newtoubuntu2, try sudo ifup wlan0...
<ruffus910> no, i will try
<Kamokow> Anyone know why when I open up .pl files like 75% of the time gedit auto opens, instead of the dialogue box that asks me what I want to do?
<ruffus910> one second
<hulk>  :( help me to speed my internet
<newtoubuntu2> llutz: SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory
<scythepdas> Hi is anybody willing to help me with an issue of sound in flash and rhythmbox not playing anything?
<Beezie_> scythepdas, someone will answer eventually dont repeat so often thx
<eylisian> greezmunkey: have you been griped at restarting things yet? I was told to use 'service' just this week.
<jtaji> Kamokow: the dialogue shows up when they are set executable (chmod +x)
<scythepdas> sorry
<Kamokow> jtaji: Thanks :)
<newtoubuntu2> llutz: do i need to do a ndiswrapper?
<jtaji> Ascavasaion: type dmesg right after you plug it in
<greezmunkey> eylisian, maybe in the past...
<newtoubuntu2> greezmunkey: "sudo ifup wlan0" gives me "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<Beezie_> newtoubuntu2, are you using wicd ?
<llutz> newtoubuntu2: ifup needs /etc/network/interfaces to be configured
<newtoubuntu2> beezie_: how do i check?
<glick> does anyone know the gimp?
<glick> how to use it well?
<Beezie_> which network manager are you using?
<glick> how come cant i redock windows?
<glick> how come drag and drop doesnt wrok on it?
<arooni-mobile> fsck is going crazy.  is that normal?  its like "ref count is 2, should be 1, a million times..
<Beefcakes> if I have a compiled app installed and i download a new source for it and do make; make install, does it update it?
<scythepdas> can anyone help me yet
<llutz> !checkinstall | Beefcakes
<ubottu> Beefcakes: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<eylisian> anyone firewalling for v6 yet? does ufw support it out of the box?
<artscience> llutz: what is this going to do for me?
<newtoubuntu2> beezie_: NetworkManager Applet 0.7.996, since it came with ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> Beefcakes: if using same PREFIX it should, but make install is a real bad idea
<Beezie_> newtoubuntu2, who else was helping you?
<llutz> artscience: installing grub into partition
<Beefcakes> llutz: real bad idea?
<slide> How do I see my computer temperature?
<greezmunkey> llutz, I'll stay out of this one, I've had to "tweak" my system for the wireless card I have.
<Beefcakes> Beezie_: helping? no one really, just asking it all out here
<calamity> that's depressing. the page which most likely has the answer I need isn't cached.
<ruffus910> i_is_broken: that did not work either
<calamity> my sound output is still aimed at some "dummy output"
<eylisian> slide: got sensors?
<scythepdas> Hi is anybody willing to help me with an issue of sound in flash and rhythmbox not playing anything?
<slide> eylisian, im pretty sure yes
<Kamokow> slide: you need sensors
<artscience> llutz: an this will work with the intrepid 8.10 live cd?
<eylisian> slide: I use gkrellm2
<Beezie_> newtoubuntu2, wicd is a superior network manager.. sec
<khensthoth> scythepdas: Does other audio application works?
<newtoubuntu2> beezie_: llutz and greezmunkey
<calamity> scythepdas: are you on 9.10?
<Beezie_> !wicd | newtoubuntu2
<llutz> Beefcakes: yes, at least use checkinstall, so your compiled apps are known to the packagemanagement
<scythepdas> yes im on 9.1
<scythepdas> 9.10
<Beezie_> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<calamity> did you just to a fresh install?
<llutz> Beefcakes: make update/deinstallation easier
<scythepdas> and other audio works such as in java
<slide> eylisian, thanks
<eylisian> slide: np
<scythepdas> well i installed this version yesterday
<Beezie_> llutz & greezmunkey you 2 agree wicd is worth installing to make newtoubuntu2's problem easier to fix?
<scythepdas> so i think its rather fresh i havent messed with anything so far
<khensthoth> scythepdas: Have you seen if your volume in alsamixer, particularly PCM under Playback tab is muted?
<calamity> scythepdas: well, I'm having issues with sound too. check your sound preferences, does it list any audio devices?
<newtoubuntu2> llutz: how do i config /etc/network/interfaces?
<llutz> newtoubuntu2: it won't help, if "sudo ifconfig -a" doesn't show your wlan-device
<scythepdas> sound isnt muted
<llutz> newtoubuntu2: you need a working friver before
<scythepdas> and there is an audio device named internal audio
<scythepdas> i havent downloaded drivers yet
<ruffus910> i_is_broken: when i do apt-get update, it says some of the sources have no public key
<calamity> scythepdas: hrmm
<llutz> Beezie_: no idea about those gui things
<scythepdas> but audio does work like i said in java games
<Beezie_> thx llutz
<llutz> driver*
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: have you looked at System > Admin > Hardware Drivers >
<mneptok> ?
<ruffus910> could that have something to do with it?
<Beefcakes> how can I list my wireless card's exact model and all?
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, yeah could be.
<mneptok> Beefcakes: lspci -vvvvv
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: What "lspci | grep Audio" tells you?
<ruffus910> how do i get the public key?
<Ascavasaion> jtaji: I did that... it says [ 8878.345450] ttyS1: LSR safety check engaged!
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: it says there are no proprietary drivers installed. everything else is blank and empty. only buttons i can press are "help" and "close"
<i_is_broke> ruffus910,  i know there is a way around that ..but dont remember what it is.
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: who makes the wireless chipset in your machine?
<scythepdas> lspci | grep Audio tells me: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<khensthoth> scythepdas: Open Sound Preferences, switch to the Applications tab and play your Flash or Rhythmbox - Are they listed?
<ruffus910> oh well, thx anyway, ill just wait for the ubuntu forums to come back
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, sorry i couldnt be more help.
<greezmunkey> Beezie_, I begged off of that one but I do run wicd, primarily because of issues with NM.
<Beefcakes> how do you use a rc2.patch file?
<eylisian> ruffus910: what repo do you need a key for?
<Beefcakes> rather, just a .patch file?
<mneptok> ruffus910: what repos did you add manually to sources.list?
<jtaji> Ascavasaion: that doesn't sound right, ttyS1 is the second com port.... do the lines around that one sound like a webcam?
<greezmunkey> Beezie_, but any connection manager is useless until the interfaces are properly configured
<Beezie_> greezmunkey, i cant do without wicd now :)
<ruffus910> no worries broken. mneptok, hold on a sec, ill check
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: broadcom Corporation BCM4309
<artscience> llutz: when I hit esc it takes me to text mode where I see "boot:" I don't know what you mean by esc "c" though
<jtaji> Ascavasaion: even if it was a serial device on USB I'd expect it to be ttyUSBx
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: laptop?
<llutz> artscience: press "c"
<scythepdas> yes in sound preferences > applications rhythmbox is listed as playing audio
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: Check your sound preferences, is it listed in the 'hardware' tab?
<newtoubuntu2> dell inspiron 600m
<Viking667> "c" brings up a grub "command line"
<llutz> artscience: you have to enter grub-shell "grub>"
<ruffus910> hydr0g3n mneptok
<artscience> if I press "c" then I get "boot: c"   lol
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: check and make sure you did not diable the wireless by pressing a key combination or a hardware swtich
<scythepdas> internal audio 1 output/1 input analog stereo duplex is listed in the hardware tab
<mneptok> *switch
<Viking667> artscience: you sure you're using grub, and not lilo?
<artscience> I think we are missing a command here
<Viking667> ditto
<newtoubuntu2> there is no hardware switch. as for key combo, i have no idea what would work since i got this as a handmedown
<ruffus910> mneptok: i need the hydr0g3n key
<artscience> Viking667: I'm not using either
<Viking667> try hitting the tab key, tell us what you get
<mneptok> ruffus910: never heard of that repo. got a URL?
<llutz> artscience: i don't own a 8.10 live-cd, but thought they use grub...
<Viking667> artscience: ohh, you're the EFI guy, are you?
<artscience> Viking667: yup
<Viking667> then I'll step out of this one.
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: It should be checked in the output tab.
<Viking667> I don't know a thing about it.
<artscience> llutz: it does use grub
<ruffus910> mneptok: wait its for qbittorrent
<scythepdas> yes it is checked
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: look on the function keys or thereabouts. is there a key with a wireless icon? is there an LED for the wireless that is illuminated (or not)?
<artscience> llutz: like I said I think we are just missing a step
<llutz> artscience: try again, boot live-cd, press "c" without escape this time
<ruffus910> should i delete the ppa for firefox and reinstall it?
<khensthoth> scythepdas: How about Rhythmbox's volume control, not muted or anything?
<artscience> should I type "grub" when I am taken to text mode?
<artscience> and then hit enter of course lol
<Viking667> meanwhile, I'm having a HELL of a problem with Ubuntu. Every time I try to start it up, as soon as we get as far as starting up kdm, I lose both monitors. They go to power-off mode, and I can't get any sense except via ssh.
<scythepdas> i am sure it is not muted, system volume is at medium as is rhythmbox
<llutz> artscience: i guess that won't work
<mneptok> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client using libtorrent-rasterbar with a nice Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (karmic), package size 1597 kB, installed size 3576 kB
<Viking667> this happened after I apt-getted xorg-driver-fglrx, and I have a Radeon 9550
<Beezie_> Viking667, have you tried another user profile?
<Viking667> "user profile"?
<mneptok> ruffus910: why not use the official version?
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, hey check this out. http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/05/apt-get-update-how-to-solve-no-public-key-available/
<Beezie_> Viking667, logging in with another user
<artscience> llutz: what won't work...typing grub?
<Viking667> I don't even _get_ to the kdm/gdm
<llutz> artscience: yes
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: there is no LED for wireless, but there is one for bluetooth. there is a Fn key for wireless, but pressing it did nothing.
<Beezie_> Viking667, sorry ok
<Viking667> I said "as soon as the Xorg starts up"
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: look in "Hardware Drivers" now
<Viking667> starting up kdm, sorry
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: Do you have graphical alsamixer installed?
<ruffus910> mneptok: you mean firefox 3.5? i want to use 3.6 because im a dork with nothing better to do with my time
<llutz> artscience: you also can boot into the live-cd and run grub from there if the "c" won't work again
<eylisian> ruffus910: http://hydr0g3n.free.fr/qbittorrent/ if thats the repo, i can't find a key.
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: no change, still nothing listed.
<Beefcakes> if i have an app i installed via make install and i make a deb out of it's update, should i make remove first before installing the .deb?
<mneptok> ruffus910: and you're willing to install an unsigned package that could be poorly built or a security risk?
<Beezie_> Viking667, can you get a shell?  maybe you can check your .conf file for x11
<llutz> Beezie_: if you _can_ remove it, do it
<eylisian> mneptok: right.
<llutz> Beefcakes: ^^
<Beezie_> llutz, ?
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: you may have to press both the function key and the "Fn" key together
<Beezie_> heh
<llutz> Beezie_: sry
<Viking667> As soon as X loads the radeon module, that's it. End of. Game over.
<ruffus910> firefox 3.6 is very well built, but to answer youre question, why not?
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: i know, i did.
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: if it's not installed, you can use the one in the terminal by typing 'alsamixer'. In the playback tab, check whether any output is muted.
<Beezie_> Viking667, was this after apt-get updates it happened?
<scythepdas> isolat3dsh33p: i have alsa-utils installed according to synaptic but not alsamixergui or gnomealsamixer.
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: the wireless card is off. if it was on, the "Hardware drivers" applet would see it and install the firmware for it.
<Viking667> ... and I can't load the fglrx module either... aticonfig tells me I don't have a suitable card, yet I've got a Radeon 9550 (RV350 AS)
<eylisian> ruffus910: no repo key is like un-protected computer sex.
<geeknik_> anyone having issues w/ their connection after going to 9.1?
 * Viking667 goes and reboots the silly computer
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: would BIOS be able to turn it on?
<Beezie_> Viking667, id still check the conf file out in shell
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: it very well may
<ruffus910> i just want 3.6 to work again
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: you can you the terminal. type 'alsamixer'
<eylisian> ruffus910: it might be thrilling but it also might get you p0wned.
<Beezie_> isolat3dsh33p, is there a gui front end-line alsamixer thing?  ive been wondering myself.
<artscience> ok I'm going into live
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: trying that
<RSMITH16384> can someone recommend a good syslog server?
<scythepdas> isolat3dsh33p: master volume is at 81, pcm at 100 and front at 81. everything else is muted
<artscience> I forgot how to run grub from there though
<eylisian> artscience: sweet.
<travmon> QAMIX   works  great!!!
<ruffus910> Im always careful, I just want Firefox 3.6 to work again
<llutz> artscience:when in live-cd, open terminal: "sudo su", "grub", "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<eylisian> ruffus910: have you tried launching it (FF 3.6) from a terminal and seeing what errors are within?
<geeknik_> anyine have issues w/ browser in 9.1
<isolat3dsh33p> schestowitz: Are you trying to play mp3 files?
<ruffus910> how do i do that (sorry im still getting used to ubuntu
<isolat3dsh33p> Beezie_: I use GNOME alsamixer :/
<eylisian> ruffus910: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<RSMITH16384> ubuntu says i have rsyslog installed, how can i view the log?
<ruffus910> eylisian: How could I run something that isnt installed on my computer?
<greezmunkey> RSMITH16384, http://johncrackernet.blogspot.com/2008/09/howto-setup-syslog-server-in-ubuntu.html
<Beezie_> isolat3dsh33p, i just installed QAMIX .
<eylisian> ruffus910:  ah.
<scythepdas> isolat3dsh33p: if you mean me seeing as i cant see anyone named shestowitz, yes i am attempting to play mp3 files from my ipod
<llutz> RSMITH16384: less /var/log/syslog
<eylisian> ruffus910: heh, you mentioned you just wanted it to work again.
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, did you get the link i sent you its how to go around the key.
<Viking667> sorry about that. I've reboted.
<Nirrad> hello i am using the latest ubuntu i am trying to install Fulltilt poker through wine. But i cannot seem to get the app to start  after install. I have installed the mscore fonts and copied all the dll files to the win32 folder but it still wont start. Any suggestions ?
<oversize> when changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to set my second screens resolution this gets overwritten after X restarts.Where do i have to set the resoultion?
<ruffus910> eylisian: sorry, it has been a while since i asked the question. do you know how i could reinstall it?
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: if that's the case, your line in should not be muted. :/
<Viking667> Beezie_: the only problem seems to be when I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx package. Once I installed that, then everything X-related went seriously sideways.
<isolat3dsh33p> *line-in
<eylisian> ruffus910: you got it from launchpad?
<ruffus910> i_is_broke: yes i did get it, and will go throug hit in a minute
<Viking667> Funnily enough, the terminal still accepts input even though both monitors are "dead"
<i_is_broke> ruffus910, k just checking
<Beezie_> Viking667, you might need to track down an elder version and install it from console
<Viking667> "older" version of what?
<ruffus910> eylisian: i did sudo apt-get install after putting in the software sources
<scythepdas> isolat3dsh33p: ok should i try unmuting it? how would i go about doing that?
<Beezie_> Viking667, xorg-driver-fglrx package
<ruffus910> eylisian: then today i uninstalled and want it reinstalled
<Viking667> hahahaha... you _are_ kidding, aren't you?
<Beezie_> no im serious.
<Beezie_> :)
<Viking667> *sigh*
<artscience> error 15: file not found
<Viking667> I was afraid you'd say that.
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: turned it on but no dice. still nothing found under "hardware drivers", and "network tools 2.28.0" says state is "inactive"
<eylisian> ruffus910: right. without a key or the link someone mentioned to work around no key, your box won't pull the package.
<Beezie_> Viking667, dont take my advice as gospel. :)  its just a logical step since installing xorg-driver-fglrx might've caused it
<Viking667> for the moment at least, I'm disabling it until I figure out whether it's worth the anguish.
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: sound preferences->input->Connector->Line-in
<artscience> I'm in grub in the terminal as a super user
<eylisian> ruffus910: if it's launchpad related, import the key...
 * eylisian looks
<ruffus910> eylisian: when i do apt-get install now, it says there is no installation candidate
<Beefcakes> hi where do the kernel modules reside in ubuntu? i need to apply a patch to a kernel module
<Viking667> I had to remove fglrx-amdcccle too...
<kr_ubuntu> how to add password policy in ldap for ubuntu?
<geeknik_> ^2test
<geeknik_> *hi
<artscience> oh y'know what I can mount my ext3 partition with the ubuntu installation from live
<mneptok> newtoubuntu2: do you see it listed when you run lspci ?
<llutz> artscience: you haven't installed grub at all. try chrooting into your installation and reinstall grub with apt-get.
<scythepdas> isolat3dsh33p: just tried playing rhythmbox after unmuting. no luck there. i also forgot to add that when i select to play something in rhythmbox the play button turns to a pause button but the slider doesnt move at all
<geeknik_> anyone having issues w/ their webrowser running slow w/ 9.1?
<llutz> !chroot > artscience
<ubottu> artscience, please see my private message
<i_is_broke> geeknik_, im not.
<geeknik_> hmm
<llutz> !anyone    | geeknik_
<ubottu> geeknik_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<i_is_broke> geeknik_, what browser are you talking about for sure?
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: it was always there
<llutz> geeknik_: what exact is slow, what sites, what browser etc.pp
<eylisian> ruffus910: without the key the src will be ignored. if you go to : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa  which i think you have already been to, click technical details, the repo key is there.
<Beezie_> geeknik_, have you tried creating a new firefox profile ?
<geeknik_> Ive tried firefox and chrome....both hesitate, "think" when going to pages...very intermittent
 * eylisian looks for import
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: if you haven't installed ubuntu restricted extras, try installing it.
<geeknik_> doent happena ll the time but enuff to be a nuisance
<Daifan> how do you disable the user join/leave messages on xchat?
<a2f> i've got a monster of a question: why is it whenever i try to install xchat from a BRAND NEW installation, it tries to install a bunch of qt4 crap and the arora browser???????????
<scythepdas> isolat3dsh33p: i have installed that earlier whilst looking through help threads on my issue.
<jtaji> geeknik_: firefox will get pretty bad when you have a lot of disk i/o going on sadly
<artscience> llutz: so to clarify the command to chroot to my installation is...?
<jtaji> geeknik_: happen to be copying files at the time?
<geeknik_> I dont, just surfing, no diff than when I was running 9.04
<Beezie_> geeknik_,  have you tried an internet speed test?
<geeknik_> im not doing anything but surfing
<mneptok> geeknik_: i assume you're talking about the w3m browser in the terminal?
<Beezie_> geeknik_,  http://dslreports.com/speedtest
<geeknik_> my speed is fine, its not my connection
<llutz> eylisian: entries without key won't be ignored, you just will be asked to confirm if you want to install something from there
<a2f> can someone please test for me if synaptic tries to install arora if you mark the package xchat for installation?
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: If that's the case, sorry I can't help you. :/
<meowbuntu> hive application
<llutz> !chroot > artscience
<ubottu> artscience, please see my private message
<eylisian> llutz: I believe with a ppa key, my machines won't install anything.
<Beefcakes> I dont get it... im running the update manager and its only installing gdm now... why dont i have the gnome display manager already?
<meowbuntu> hi i'm looking for a zip archive application
<scythepdas> isolat3dsh33p: no problem thanks for all your help. best of luck.
<eylisian> ruffus910: http://www.aldeby.org/blog/adding-the-key-of-a-launchpad-ppa-repository.html use those instructions to import the key at the FF 3.6 launchpad page.
<Beezie_> meowbuntu, to open or create zip?
<meowbuntu> for compressing un compressing  files.
<isolat3dsh33p> scythepdas: you're welcome :)
<eylisian> llutz: s/with/without
<a2f> meowbuntu i remember you for last nite, here's a question i just asked... seems to be a pretty big problem after i've reinstalled like 5 times tonight
<a2f> why is it whenever i try to install xchat from a BRAND NEW installation, it tries to install a bunch of qt4 crap and the arora browser?
<Daifan> set irc_conf_mode 1
<Nirrad> anyone else tried installing fulltilt poker ?
<Beezie_> meowbuntu, 7zip is good
<anonymous_> hi : is there an irc help for rosetta ?
<meowbuntu> a2f whats up
<a2f> just pasted the q
<Viking667> anonymous_: which rosetta?
<meowbuntu> ah i remember. can 7zip handle bz2 files
<Viking667> The language translator?
<anonymous_> yes
<anonymous_> for https://translations.launchpad.net
<meowbuntu> anonymous_, yes to who
<geirha> anonymous_: #ubuntu-translators
<isolat3dsh33p> a2f: I install xchat using the apt-get. No behavior like what you said.
<newtoubuntu2> mneptok: any futher help?
<a2f> well i've been doing it from the command line and it's giving me that problem every time
<Viking667> meowbuntu: and yes, it seems to support .bz2
<eylisian> llutz: I think it's because you can't pull the list.  it can be over ridden, but I don't think I ever would.
<anonymous_> geirha, thanks
<Viking667> anonymous_: by the way, there seem to be two "rosetta" programs
<a2f> meowbuntu does synaptic try to install arora for you if you try to install xdg-utils?
<meowbuntu> isolat3dsh33p, in terminal type. sudo apt-get install xchat
<a2f> why is synaptic so ****ed up for me even after i've reinstalled like 10 times in the past 2 days
<meowbuntu> Viking667, , 7zip is not in synaptic
<preecher> setup vpn server on my windows xp work machine- trying to get vpn client to work on my ubuntu laptop- unable to connect -any suggestions?
<surlo> Well, I've installed WoW and Burning Crusade Expansion, but when I try to install WOTLK, I open the installer.exe with Wine installer and still the "Agree" button is not "lighting" up when I reach teh end of the End User License.
<ruffus910> eylisian: still says no installation candidate
<Viking667> meowbuntu: hm.
<arooni-mobile> if i acidentally ran 'sudo mke2fs /dev/sdc6' for one sec only before control+c'ing it (because i wanted to run mke2fs -n instead.. will e2fsck fix it ?  or is tihs file system lost forever?
<jtaji> a2f: now that's possible, here it shows www-browser as a depends http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xdg-utils
<Beezie_> meowbuntu, ark is, try ark
 * om26er thinks empathy is getting better
<jtaji> a2f: one of 24 options for www-browser is arora, interestingly it's the first one alphabetically
<Beezie_> meowbuntu, zipper is another
<meowbuntu> Viking667, i used 7zip in xp. but that was like 8 months ago
<Viking667> install p7zip
<Viking667> That's the 7zip program
<Viking667> (or appears to be, anyhow)
<jtaji> a2f: so if you didn't have a www-browser installed already...
<a2f> jtaji, this all started happening last nite when i tried installing google-chrome-beta... one of its dependencies is xdg-utils so when it installs that for some reason arora comes with it
<jtaji> meowbuntu: you might want p7zip-full , supports other compression formats like 7zip for windows
<artao> hello virtual people
<preecher> setup vpn server on my windows xp work machine- trying to get vpn client to work on my ubuntu laptop- unable to connect -any suggestions?
 * Viking667 prods himself
<artao> many are here
<Viking667> ow
<Viking667> Nope, I'm not virtual
<i_is_broke> ugh i didnt know there was kernel updates today....great lets see if it trashes the system again.
<artao> viking ... we're all virtual
<artao> lol
<ThePassingShadow> Does anyone perhaps know of an app that puts two different images as two different wallpapers in Ubuntu ?
<artao> ............. advice needed ..........
<Viking667> have it your way. I'm physical
<artao> lol
<sid_> i have ubuntu 9.10 installed .....but in this its taking very long time to copy files from hard disk to pen drive????
<artao> this is NOT the board i' m looking for .........
<jozefk> sid_, did you try with MC?
<Viking667> If I weren't physical, then you wouldn't see any input from me. I'm not exactly a computer program. Eliza has _nothing_ on me.
<Beezie_> sid_, is port and usb pen drive both usb 2.0?
<artao> what board can I use for relationship advice?
<artao> ..................
<sid_> beezie:its 2.0
<Viking667> considering this isn't a "board", go try a date.
 * Viking667 dumps out of here.
<sid_> josefk:sorry mc?
<jozefk> Midnight Commander
<artao> board is a general term these days .......... sorry
<jozefk> artao, i'm in love with your dashed lines :D
<DaZ> dashed? >:
<powertool08> I'm trying to share my printer with samba and xp boxes can see it, but when I connect it says it could not find a driver. I've put several inf files from the printer install cd into /var/lib/samba/printers but its still not finding them. What am I doing wrong?
<artao> trying a date ........ but need advice .......... need proper 'board' as it were
<sid_> josefk:no i didint try with dat
<jozefk> sid_, why not?
<DaZ> artao: you'll find something on usenet
<artao> usenet is HUGE
<artao> this is part of it
<sid_> josefk:i directly copy paste?
<DaZ> eh
<jtaji> !ot | artao
<ubottu> artao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geeknik_> close
<Daemonis> hi there
<Beezie_> !ask | Daemonis
<ubottu> Daemonis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<artao> this was the most active board i could find on freenet thus I ask for 'romantic' board reccomendations here ... if u follw me
<DaZ> Beezie_: maybe he just wanted to say hi :f
<Beezie_> true :)
<jozefk> sid_, in terminal type "mc" and then copy your files. select them with Insert key on keyboard and hit F5 after that. you must to open your external HDD on the other side of MC of course :)
<surlo> Hello there. I experience an issue. I installed succesfully WoW and Burning Crusade expansion with Wine. But when I try to install the Wotlk expansion , I open the installer with wine but I am unable to hit the ''Agree'' button in the term of agreement. Any idea?
<sid_> josefk:k ill do that ...thanks
<jozefk> i mean in other panel
<Beefcakes> is there a way to list applications i installed via make install?
<newtoubuntu2> llutz: Beezie_: uh, still stuck w/ no wireless. right now trying a ndiswrapper but the make is bumping into errors
<jozefk> np
<DaZ> surlo: scroll through the license? :f
<Daemonis> is this channel strictly for support or is it to chat also? lol
<jozefk> haha
<jozefk> she quit
<surlo> Daz: it doesnt work either if you reach the end
<jozefk> :P
<jtaji> Beefcakes: not really, if you were smart enough to install them under the /usr/local hierarchy they should all be under there
<jozefk> he*
<Beezie_> newtoubuntu2, u had a broadcom wireless if i recall. have you googled your model # and see if others had problems on forums?
<artao> lol i waste my time here, don't i?
<newtoubuntu2> yea, evidently broadcom doesnt release their spec.
<geirha> surlo: Try #winehq
<Beefcakes> jtaji: i'll remember that the next time.. but how do i specifically install them under /usr/local ?
<powertool08> Daemonis: It's supposed to be support only.
<Beezie_> that isnt what i meant
<surlo> geirha: thank you
<artao> what channel should i use for romantic relationship questions ??
<Beezie_> artao, #dalnet..
<Beefcakes> artao: LOL
<artao> ty
<jtaji> Beefcakes: it can usually be specified during the config step... also even better there's checkinstall
<powertool08> !ot | Daemonis If you want to chat
<ubottu> Daemonis If you want to chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jtaji> !checkinstall | Beefcakes
<ubottu> Beefcakes: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Freedom234> what is happening to ubuntu forums?
<Beefcakes> jtaji: checkinstall -D make install always fails on me =/
<oneirosFade> Does anyone here have (or have experience with) eBooks (esp. the Sony PRS-300) under Linux?  I haven't been able to find a viable way to buy/download/manage eBooks with Ubuntu :(
<newtoubuntu2> Beezie_: yes, i am reading online. that's what they mentioned. will try going to broadcom's site and see if they have something.
<Freedom234> i get database error,when i try going to ubuntu forums
<travmon> maybe   forums  are  in  maintance
<Daemonis> Does anyone have any experience with SAMBA on ubuntu server 8.10? I've tried setting up a simple file server that is publicaly accessible on my windows network, and have managed to get as far as being able to see it on the network, but no matter what I try it won't let me connect to it. I'd like to set it up to where no username or password was needed.
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, mine is also a broadcomm adaptor but it work perfectly in ubuntu9.10
<jtaji> Beefcakes: yeah it's not foolproof, but using the /usr/local hierarchy is good enough to keep them separate from the package system, and have a chance at removing them if need be
<newtoubuntu2> bhuvi: how did it work?
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, it works by default
<Kris07> Hi, I'm having some problems with Compiz, my Cube Caps or Skydome don't seem to be working properly, can anybody help?
<adorablepuppy> Help! I was installing Ubuntu to an SD Card (stupidly) and it ate my Windows 7 MBR on the primary hard drive!
<Freedom234> whats the point in having compiz?
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, wat version of ubuntu are you using?
<willemb> greetings
<Kris07> For the effects
<oneirosFade> Freedom234:  That's not terribly helpful, you know.
<Daemonis> Puppy, maybe you could boot into the live cd and use a program from ubuntu to restore the mbr
<powertool08> Kris07: Compiz has its own channel at #compiz, might get more help there.
<usagi> wth is gnome so broken?
<willemb> I am considering buying a Compaq Mini 110c for my father for Christmas
<MenZa> surlo: Define 'broken'. Next, don't swear.
<willemb> and loading unr on it
<Kris07> Powertool08, I tried
<newtoubuntu2> bhuvi: same, 9.10
<willemb> however, when he uses it at home, he will want to use it with his external screen
<usagi> i have the japanese kb layout and theres no |
<jtaji> adorablepuppy: that's really a #windows question... no experience with Windows 7, but in the past you would boot the windows install cd and use fixmbr
<willemb> on which the remix interface will be less than optimal
<adorablepuppy> jtaji: There was no install CD for this laptop
<jtaji> adorablepuppy: yep so... #windows
<willemb> can he switch back and forth between that and the traditional interface quickly and easily?
<adorablepuppy> jtaji: It's not a windows issue.
<Beezie_> adorablepuppy, sec....
<geirha> adorablepuppy: For the future, on the last step of the installer, there's an "Advanced" button in which you can choose where grub should be installed. The default is the main hard drive, regardless of where you install ubuntu
<szyzln> I'm  com from China
<adorablepuppy> This problem is specifically being caused by grub.
<oneirosFade> willemb:  There's an option in the config tab of UNR to go to traditional
<usagi> MenZa: now could you explain me wth gnome decided to remove the | from the layout?
<jtaji> adorablepuppy: oh it sure is, you want to restore the Windows MBR
<travmon> supergrubdisk  should  fix  mbr
<adorablepuppy> jtaji: I don't want to restore the windows MBR.
<MenZa> usagi: No. Try irc.gnome.org.
<willemb> oneirosFade:  and easy to go back again?  Sorry, I have never tried the netbook remix
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, have you looked in system->administration->hardware drivers,is there any drivers listed
<usagi> MenZa: simply impossible to grep for something
<j3llyf15h> hey I was tired in my ubuntu 8.10>>>modprobe: Fatal: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.29.4/modules.dep: no such file or directory>> how to fix this???
<jtaji> adorablepuppy: you said it ate your Win 7 MBR
<usagi> MenZa: will do
<oneirosFade> willemb:  I imagine it's just as easy to switch back, though I've never tried
<adorablepuppy> I want to make grub see my windows 7 so I can go back and redo the MBR through recovery.
<Beezie_> adorablepuppy, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ifconfig|grep> Hey there, how does hosting muiltable computers from the same IP work?
<ifconfig|grep> them all being ubuntu
<adorablepuppy> Beezie: Thanks.
<newtoubuntu2> bhuvi: no drivers listed. also made sure that the wireless is active in BIOS.
<travmon> supergrubdisk  rocks
<Freedom234>  i rock
<Beezie_> adorablepuppy, im not 100% if it can restore win32 mbrs but its worth a look
<Daemonis> Does anyone know how I would go about setting up SAMBA on ubuntu server 8.10 so that it is publicly accessible on a windows network?
<ifconfig|grep> ...
<adorablepuppy> . . . only I'm on a live CD right now, I dunno how I'm going to download this and I don't know how I'm going to install it either. :_;
<Beezie_> Daemonis, you mean the shares are 100% promiscuous?
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, what is your wifi device model
<Daemonis> Yes, that's what I mean. No username or password required..
<willemb> I can't seem to find any good information on the web:  Any idea why I cannot get unr to boot in qemu?
<newtoubuntu2> bcm4309
<newtoubuntu2> bhuvi: bcm4309
<MenZa> !grub2 | adorablepuppy
<ubottu> adorablepuppy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> hi
<Beezie_> Daemonis, http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<Daemonis> Thank you.
<Rajasun> j3llyf15h: hmmm are you sure you are running 8.10?
<j3llyf15h> yeahh I'm sure  (BT4_pre-release)
<Rajasun> j3llyf15h: what does cat /etc/lsb-release says?
<oneirosFade> So, nobody knows anything about ereaders/ebooks under Ubuntu?
<j3llyf15h> <<<DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<j3llyf15h> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.10
<j3llyf15h> DISTRIB_CODENAME=intrepid
<j3llyf15h> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.10"
<j3llyf15h> >>>>
<FloodBot1> j3llyf15h: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigRoN> I just discovered an annoyance. I have Ubuntu Karmic 64-bit installed on my computer with a 250 GB internal hard drive. I also have a 3 TB NAS.  I created symbolic links for several of my media folders, such as music, photos and download directory into my home directory... to make getting to them easier. Unfortunately, this made Ubuntu think that I had run out of room in my home directory, because the size of these symbolic links wer
<bigRoN> e larger than the local hard drive. Once I deleted the symbolic links, no more errors saying I was out of drive space. Bizarre. Anyone else experienced this or have any ideas?
<bigRoN> The symbolic links refer to directories on the NAS if I wasn't clear enough.
<j3llyf15h> ??///?
<Rajasun> j3llyf15h: Coz 8.10 carries a 2.6.27 kernel not 2.6.29
<O__o> hey how to install chrome in ubuntu?
<bigRoN> Chromium?
<Carborane> I reinstalled a program with apt-get (wine) but it did not recreate the entries in the Applications menu, is there any way to get it to do so without manually adding each entry?
<isolat3dsh33p> O__o: no chrome in ubuntu try Chromium instead
<O__o> isolat3dsh33p, then how?
<cell0> how do i find which files are read/written to the most on my system?
<willemb> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<jozefk> j3llyf15h, what's happened with your nick?
<willemb> without the -src, even
<davep> hmm. what exactly do i need set up before linux will NAT?
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, mine is BCM4312 and it works perfectly fine,have you tried searching for it ubuntu forums
<davep> i have hostapd set up, dhcp working, and another laptop connected
<isolat3dsh33p> !chromium | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<davep> but it isnt routing anything.
<newtoubuntu2> bhuvi: they're down...
<O__o> isolat3dsh33p, is there flash?
<j3llyf15h> Rajasun
<bigRoN> I came to IRC as well because the forums were down...
 * om26er thinks if want something stable try google chrome
<isolat3dsh33p> O__o: Not sure, me myself haven't try it yet.
<davep> wait, i forgot one thing.
<willemb> youtube works, if that counts
<Beezie_> O__o, flash works in chrome
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, oh! i thought it was a problem with my internet connection
<ayeizajedi> hey everyone, i have a sony vaio VGN-FW11E laptop with a Radeon HD 34xx graphics card, when i performed an update i inadvertantly installed the glrfx graphics drivers thus replacing the stock ATI ones in place.. needless to say i now can  no longer get into the GUI and am stuck at the CLI having run the recovery mode from grub.  can anyone help with getting this correclty configured again please?
<j3llyf15h> >>>>?????
<Beezie_> ayeizajedi, someone was in here with that exact issue 1h ago
<davep> hmm, how can i set ip_forward to 1 in one command?
<davep> if i do: sudo echo '1' > ip_forward
<davep> the "echo '1'" runs as root
<davep> the redirection, does not.
<Flannel> davep: echo '1' | sudo tee ip_forward
<Flannel> davep: to append (>>) use `tee -a`
<rober2> small help please: hoe do I activate or access the DISK MANAGER in ubuntu (pls see what i mean - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiskManagerByDefault
<ayeizajedi> Beezie_: any idea what the solution was?
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, i found a tutorial on how to make it work it's for 9.04 ,you could give it a try http://johnnydopefish.blogspot.com/2009/02/ubuntu-810-dell-inspiron-5100-broadcom.html
 * om26er says lxde is super fast
<davep> sweet!
<Rajasun> O__o: http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux Or add this to your sources.list -> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main deb -> run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install google-chrome-beta
<davep> the ping suddenly started working
<davep> thanks :D
<j3llyf15h> hey I was tired in my ubuntu 8.10>>>modprobe: Fatal: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.29.4/modules.dep: no such file or directory>> how to fix this???
 * davep has never used tee before >.>
<isolat3dsh33p> ayeizajedi: Maybe you could change the xorg.conf using the liveCD
<Beezie_> ayeizajedi, he considered tracking the old install down and reinstalling it to fix it
<davep> it works! 3g wifi router >:D
<Beezie_> isolat3dsh33p, he can get a console login so he can prolly do it without live cd
<Rajasun> j3llyf15h: Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid's officially ships and supports a 2.6.27 kernel not a 2.6.29 one
<isolat3dsh33p> Beezie_: That makes sense. (^_^;)
<davep> what kind of problems can i expect with an unsupported kernel?
<davep> ...anything? :D
<davep> (or everything, rather)
<Rajasun> j3llyf15h: what does uname -rsa shows?
<wlada> hi everybody..
<Rajasun> davep: well a thousand and one things...google for them at www.google.com/linux...stick to the official one if possible
<j3llyf15h> -laptop 2.6.29.4 #1 SMP Thu Jun 18 10:57:32 EDT 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jozefk> zdravo vlado :))
<kraut> moin
<davep> i would, but the official one doesnt play nice with hostapd :\
<O__o> Rajasun, error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-1d
<davep> eeek
<davep> pppd doesnt work
 * jozefk brb. lunch
<davep> wait, it needs root
<davep> nevermind
<davep> :D
<wlada> I'm experiencing troubles since last update with both my computers running Ubuntu 9.10... the graphical file manager is freezing all the time.. (cmds from shell works fine) anybody has same experience?
<Rajasun> j3llyf15h: See http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu -> scrolld down till you see Package -> linus...what does it says about 8.10 and the kernel i.e. linux?
<Rajasun> linux*
<mgv1> what are good channels on teamspeak?
<albech__> mgv1, channels?
<mgv1> albech__, yes - voice channels
<nisshh> mgv1: whichever ones you like
<mgv1> nisshh, do you know of any active one?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Rajasun> 0__o: libnss3-1d is in main. Type apt-cache policy libnss3-1d. sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install libnss3-1d
<mgv1> does anyone is familier with teamspeak?????????
<wlada> Sorry for copying my question, but I'm confused what is happening... I'm experiencing troubles since last update with both my computers running Ubuntu 9.10... the graphical file manager is freezing all the time.. (cmds from shell works fine) anybody has same experience?
<Rajasun> 0__0: or just add that deb line I told you about, re-run sudo aptitdue update && sudo aptitude install google-chrome-beta . I have been running it for 2 days already. before that I was using the unstable deb. See http://www.imgplace.com/viewimg44/4683/9609dec2009228gnomee.png
<Beezie_> its ok wlada someone will help eventually
<albech> mgv1, you just want to talk or any specific topic? its like asking if anyone know a book.. we all do, but what do you want to read?
<viggy_prabhu> hi friends,
<albech> hi | viggy_prabhu
<viggy_prabhu> i want to install a LTSP server
<chenhui> hi everyone
<chenhui> what about you talked?
<a2f> anyone know how to install XLibs-dev on karmic?
<viggy_prabhu> I saw in a wiki that f4 option will give me an option to install a ltsp server
<viggy_prabhu> But in ubuntu9.10-desltop version, I couldnt find such option,
<viggy_prabhu> Is it present in 9.10 server version?
<Beezie_> viggy_prabhu, or alternate version
<handsaw> ubuntu web forums often down this long?
<Beezie_> viggy_prabhu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<viggy_prabhu> Can anybody confirm it, before I download it
<jtaji> viggy_prabhu: looks like it's on the alternate install cd
<jtaji> !alternate | viggy_prabhu
<ubottu> viggy_prabhu: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<viggy_prabhu> oh ok
<bhuvi> newtoubuntu2, does it work for u?
<viggy_prabhu> Beezie_, jtaji ubottu Thanks a lot
<viggy_prabhu> will check it out
<kr_ubuntu> i have setup ldapserver on my machine.But i am not able to create a ldapuser?
<kr_ubuntu> i am getting a error that Cannot resolve group example to gid : not found
<jtaji> kr_ubuntu: do you actually have a group named example on your system? most likely not...
<jtaji> kr_ubuntu: some where in your ldap config you need to change that to a real group
<jtaji> e.g. users
<indus> !chrome
<indus> google chrome beta now available
<kr_ubuntu> jtaji, sorry but i didn't get that."example" group exist
<kr_ubuntu> jtaji, i just ldapsearch on it to view the group
<om26er> !chromium | indus
<ubottu> indus: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<jtaji> kr_ubuntu: standard linux users/groups
<indus> time to get rid of crappy firefox
<indus> om26er: old news buddy, chrome for linux beta is official now
<Rajasun> Chrome or Chromium let the user decide for himself or herself...each has the right to choose. we aren't some proprietary OS.
<jtaji> kr_ubuntu: the error is saying it's trying to resolve groupname example to a gid... you do not have an example group in your /etc/group
<indus> the name is proprietary
<cell0> how do i find which files are read/written to the most on my system? Anyone?
<om26er> indus: know that, but chromium will come with lucid ARM netbook so chromium
<indus> http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux&hl=en  get it now !
<Daemonis> Are there any good video editing software available for ubuntu?
<om26er> !spam | indus
<Rajasun> indus: you still don't get the drift do ya? ;)
<indus> Rajasun: nope
<om26er> Daemonis: pitivi,
<jussi01> indus: please dont promote beta software in here. Also, please keep on the topic of ubuntu support
<jtaji> cell0: the read part isn't going to be at all possible on modern distros.. most use relatime on your disks to disable writing read access time to disk
<Rajasun> indus: that was meant to be a poke on a well known OS
<indus> jussi01: its kinda support forthose who aer fed up with firefox
<jtaji> cell0: you'd have to change that
<indus> jussi01: so those who ask ff questions in here, iam gonna send them to that link :D
<kr_ubuntu> jtaji, yes it not there in /etc/group
<kr_ubuntu> jtaji, so i am do some setting for this
<albech> isnt chrome just a wine emulation of the windows version, still?
<cell0> jtaji: But isn't there a way to determine which file is ACCESSES the most?
<indus> iam downloading it now
<Rajasun> indus: i.e. their software lock-in, their behavior, attitude, way of doing things
<jussi01> indus: no, it isnt. unless someone comes in and asks, What are the firefox alternatives, I need a new browser". further discussion on what is support and what isnt please join us in #ubuntu-ops
<DASPRiD> cell0, i bet it's /dev/null ;)
<om26er> albech: wow
<Rajasun> albech:nope
<indus> jussi01: also what is free speech?
<jussi01> indus: move on.
<albech> well forgive me i havent tried it on my linux box.. i wasnt too impressed on the windows
<indus> jussi01: yes lets
<jtaji> lol free speech in a private channel
<jtaji> cell0: not if read access times aren't recorded
<indus> foss :) free and open source speech
<cell0> DASPRiD: I'm not that much of a noob
<DASPRiD> cell0, wasn't meant like that :)
<indus> Daemonis: tried kino and cinerella
<indus> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.3-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 4174 kB, installed size 9248 kB
<DASPRiD> did you know that "kino" is the russian word for "movie"?
<cell0> jtaji: I've got relatime set in fstab. Now how do i access this info?
<om26er> !ot | DASPRiD
<ubottu> DASPRiD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rajasun> albech: it is a well-known fact that Canonical i.e. the company behind Ubuntu have been extending "engineering assistance" to Google in the development of their Chrome OS. Google for it.
<indus> DASPRiD: nice info thanks
<om26er> is there a way to use network-manager in lxde session? no wicd.
<Rajasun> albech: See http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS3436052937.html
<indus> Rajasun: is your name rajasundaram
<Daemonis> Okay another question... are there any programs out there that let you create your own Ubuntu themes?
<ranjan> Hello every body can any body can tell me how to install sound theme in ubuntu 9.10
<Rajasun> indus: nope. It is a sarcastic mock on some previously 2002 and now 2012 domdayers. Hint: google zetatalk, nibiru. Been using it for years.
<Rajasun> ;)
<albech> Rajasun, i was actually referring to the browser, but I might have misunderstood the conversation. I am well aware that Chrome OS is based on Debian..
<jtaji> cell0: relatime only changes access time if the last access time is older than the last write time.. so it's not at all accurate
<mgv1> albech, to first expirience the program voice chat
<indus> Daemonis: well, theme is a collecition of diff things like an icon set, the window appearance etc
<Kalessin> Hello, I have a trivial question, but I don't find the answer : I'm running karmic koala with gnome and al. How do I boot in single user mode ?
<Rajasun> albech: specifically Ubuntu
<jtaji> cell0: but I mean you can use find to sort files by last access... not sure how you can collect statistical data though
<indus> Daemonis: so for icons , you can use inkscape , for other things you should ask  someone here :)
<om26er> ranjan: here is an example sound theme package for karmic. sudo apt-get install sound-theme-freedesktop
<Daemonis> Ah, okay. Thanks ;)
<indus> !inkscape
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<indus> Daemonis: many ubuntu theme icons are made using unkscape
<kraut> does anybody know, why my ubuntu means while it's booting, the raid is degraded, but after the boot  everything is fine?
<Daemonis> Would you be able to use something like GIMP to do it too?
<nibbler> kraut, what is in /proc/mdstat (or was it mdstats?)
<indus> Daemonis: gimp is mainly for photo editing but probably yes
<DASPRiD> Daemonis, but then, with gimp you can only create pixel-icons, not vector-icons
<virtuald> kalessin: if you don't get a grub menu, press escape for the old grub or shift for grub 2 to get there
<Rajasun> albech: it may be on their offficial blog...I'm too lazy to dig that page up, go google for itI recall going through the changelog, lots of linux code changes mentioned. Chrome ain't emulation software but Google Chrome for Debian/Ubuntu/FC are native Linux apps.
<kraut> nibbler: http://pastebin.com/m25ea3057
<Rajasun> app*
<indus> Daemonis: gimp is raster graphics , inkscape is vector, so icons is good with it,you can scale up or down without losing definition
<ardchoille> Thank you Flannel
<indus> Daemonis: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Create-Your-Own-Sexylicious-Ubuntu-Desktop-80189.shtml
<Tina-> why are all grub2 splashes so that you cant read the txt anymore :s
<Deiz> Any of you have the malicious .deb from gnome-look handy?
<a2f> anyone aware of any good monitor tuning software for linux?
<naoshige> hi
<naoshige> does ubuntu have its own built-in ftpd (like FreeBSD)?
<kathleen> a2f: to monitor what?
<indus> Daemonis: then there are gtk tools like widget factory etc
<Flannel> naoshige: No, but you can install one easily enough
<pj> how can I set the task bar icons to group in Karmic like they used to in older ubuntu versions?
<naoshige> Flannel: but then it's like which one do I install
<naoshige> and i have to do research
<ravigehlot> Hey everyone...my laptop makes an annoying sound as I use it. It turned down the volume but it still acts up like that. The laptop brand/model is SONY PCG-GRT390ZP
<naoshige> ask people, get into flame wars
<Deiz> naoshige: vsftpd is quite popular
<a2f> kathleen, haha i meant LCD monitor :)
<naoshige> Deiz: yeah that one is pretty hot
<Flannel> naoshige: I suggest ditching ftp, and going with sftp
<a2f> kathleen, something to get the colors right
<bishops> hello i have this problem, i was trying to install wicd for my internet connection on ubuntu, so it removed the gnome default one, and then it stopped downloading because there wasn't any internet software to connect me. How can I re-install an internet program without being connected?
<naoshige> Flannel: good idea
<nibbler> kraut, if you recently rebooted, it seems to be ok - after reboot it sould not talk about "rebuilding" there... do you have differnt harddisk controllers in use? maybe one is found at boot time, and one later?
<Flannel> naoshige: Unless you need ftp for compatability reasons.
<naoshige> sshd is already running
<Tina-> is there a way to get the full source of the unr netbookstarter app?
<Flannel> naoshige: Then you're already all set up
<indus> Daemonis: check the gnome dev site for metacity themes
<naoshige> not really I just need to upload some code
<cell0> jtaji: do you know the command?
 * Tina- wants to 'steal' it
<plouffe> I just upgraded to Karmic Koala and now I can't boot into Ubuntu
<adac> Could someone post me his .bashrc file? After every newstart my history is gone :(
<Flannel> Tina-: Do you know what package it is?
<Daemonis> okay. thanks.
<om26er> bishops: reboot and connect ethernet cable for internet
<Tina-> Flannel: second
<kathleen> a2f: ah.. shoudl be but i've never used any. i defer to others' wisdom
<_vbu> *all: i am trying run a kind of scary app on linux and linux kernel panics after sometime. Does linux kernel create core files to debug.
<plouffe> I just upgraded to Karmic Koala and now I can't boot into Ubuntu
<bishops> om26er: it does not even see an ethernet connection!
<Tina-> netbook-launcher it is
<adac> Thius is mine by the way: http://pastie.org/737028
<kraut> nibbler: it's everytime and it's only one controller
<plouffe> I just upgraded to Karmic Koala and now I can't boot into Ubuntu
<kraut> nibbler: just two sata disks on one sata-controller
<om26er> bishops: reboot.?
<Daemonis> Have you tried the rescue my system option on the cd, plouffe?
<indus> Daemonis: some thing more http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<om26er> !repeat | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kraut> nibbler: it only boots automatically, if i do bootdegraded=true
<indus> plouffe: try recovery mode
<kraut> nibbler: that happens after i upgraded to 9.10
<indus> plouffe: from grub boot menu
<artscience> alright the saga continues..I'm so close I can taste it
<Tina-> is it always that hard when you do a dist-upgrade, seems lot of ppl having issues?
<nibbler> kraut, well, if you tell him to boot degraded, i am not suprised your raid is degraded during boot. the question would be then, what happens if you dont boot degraded on cammand?
<frogzoo> Tina-: I upgraded to koala without any issues
<Tina-> or do they just lack enough common senseµ,
<artscience> for those of you just tuning in I'm setting up a triple boot system on my intel macbook
<Tina-> :x
<plouffe> indus how do I get into the grub boot menu?
<frogzoo> Tina-: some upgrades broke horribly, but that was a long time back
<frogzoo> Tina-: usually even if it's not 100%, it's fixable these days
<pj> anyone?  it seems like my task bar icons won't group in Karmic anymore, anyone know if there's a setting to get them to group again?
<indus> plouffe: if you dont, press esc multiple times to see boot menu
<Tina-> frogzoo: k , i hope so ;)
<kraut> nibbler: it asks me, if i want to boot in degraded mode or not, but when i do this, everything is fine as you could see in /proc/mdstat
<artscience> I reinstalled ubuntu this time with the boot loader installed onto the partition and rEFIt now recognizes it hooray!
<Rajasun> Tina: It depends. e.g. If you have installed some 3rd party unsupported software on your system, support for some hardware may also have been dropped in the new release (always check the release announcement and related), and then there is the user.
<weijia> im installed google chrome ,so good
<nibbler> kraut, what happens if you dont do that?
<adac> Anyone??
<artscience> however it doesn't boot up without the live cd and even then it just goes to the live cd
<kraut> i shall rebuild it, didn't tested that much
<Guest73746> cool
<puddu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<puddu> !addon
<artscience> ok here's the message I get when I try to boot ubuntu from the harddrive: "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<Tina-> ppl still use irc to find software 8), how retarded is that lol
<bishops1> Om3Ddragon: i rebooted and still no sign of ethernet connection
<kraut> nibbler: anyhow i think there is no reason to rebuild is, since everything is fine if the boot has finished...
<Grizz_> how do I find the FAQ's please?
<indus> artscience: Thats a HDD issue , check if its detected in bis
<Kvist> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<indus> bios
<Gnea> Tina-: it's about as retarded as pointing out how retarded it is
<artscience> bis?
<artscience> oh bios
<artscience> hahaha
<Tina-> no doubt about me being retarded
<TcN> i need some help
<Gnea> wiyh?
<artscience> Indus: this is a macbook
<TcN> i've just installed ncat by decompressing tarball
<Gnea> with?
<Daemonis> artscience, i've had that problem before. it's usually fixed when you fix the mbr
<TcN> ./configure, make, and sudo make install
<indus> artscience: hmm
<TcN> but it doesn't work
<TcN> any suggest?
<Gnea> you're supposed to install ncat from the repo
<shinichineko> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ardchoille> !info ncat
<artscience> Daemonis: lol I'm not using mbr.., I'm using GUID
<ubottu> Package ncat does not exist in karmic
<albech> can anyone recommend a good sound editor?
<ardchoille> Gnea: ^^
<TcN> Gnea repo from apt-get ?
<Gnea> !find ncat
<artscience> albech: audacity
<Daemonis> GUID?
<ubottu> File ncat found in acl2-books, acl2-books-certs, acl2-books-source, ant-doc, aolserver4-dev (and 244 others)
<Tina-> albech: ardour
<remoteCTRL> is ther a way to influence the cpu throttling in ubuntu? like the "desktop", "battery", "presentation", etc power saving schemes in windows?
<Gnea> ardchoille: did I say that it was the package name? no.
<artscience> ardour is for multi-track recording
<Rajasun> albech: Take your pick from apt-cache search sound editor
<artscience> not sound editing
<ardchoille> Gnea: calm down please, you don't need to prove anything to anyone
<Mesdag> I'm having a weird issue with my nvidia/monitor setup using the 185.x drivers. My second monitor is not receiving a signal but it is recognized by nvidia-settings. Anybody knows what is up?
<bishops1> i was downloading wicd and as it removed my gnome default wireless program, i was without internet. now the ethernet does not work either.
<Gnea> ardchoille: pardon?
<bishops1> can someone help?
<artscience> Daemonis GUID is the weird hybrid dealio
<kr_ubuntu> while adding a group in ldap i am getting an error that "Error adding group "qa" to LDAP
<Daemonis> bishops1 there is a way to install a package straight from the ubuntu cd but i wouldn't know about how to go about it
<Mesdag> Trying to get Twinview working again after upgrading to Karmic,
<kr_ubuntu> what it suppose to mean
<Tina-> remoteCTRL: maybe cpufreq-selector is what you want?
<nibbler> bishops: sudo dhclient eth0 should bring your network up, and then reinstall network manager?
<bishops1> nibbler: thanks will try that
<remoteCTRL> Tina-: sounds promising, is that a panel applet ot a graphical app or a cli app?
<artscience>  I feel like this should be a quick fix
<Tina-> bishops1: wicd should be able to connect to lan too , here it does
<Psinetic> why is it that when i use opera browser all images come up fuzzy?
<Grizz_> Hi all, I installed the latest system updates today, rebooted nd now Ubuntu will not load
<Gnea> odd, I didn't realize ncat was pulled from the repository
<Tina-> remoteCTRL: it is a termiunal app but there is a gnome applet too
<ardchoille> Gnea: ;)
 * Tina- cant type :o
<remoteCTRL> Tina-: nice! thanks alot!
<Grizz_> I have a screen with the prompt sh :grub>
<Grizz_> can anyone tell me what to type now please?
<Gnea> that's pretty silly, why take out ncat? oh well, at the rate the developers are gutting it, it's probably just going to go downhill
<artscience> Psinetic: I had that problem with opera too...I stopped using it and have gone back to firefox
<artscience> anyone ever use "blackbird"
<artscience> http://www.blackbirdbrowser.com
<Psinetic> artscience, but firefox is giving me some serious problems right now too that i can't isolate or figure out what is causing it.
<Gnea> ardchoille: yeah, sorry, didn't realize that they were taking common sense away
<Tina-> remoteCTRL: try cpufreq-selector -g ondemand , that will adapt the freq to usage
<remoteCTRL> Tina-: ya that is really nice! thanks alot!:)
<artscience> Psinetic: well there's always ol' faithful aka ie6 ;)
<ardchoille> Gnea: Yeah, the content of the repos can change from time to time. This is why I wanted to become a packager :)
<Psinetic> on ubuntu?
<Psinetic> screw that
<Psinetic> die
<Psinetic> lol
<FloodBot1> Psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psinetic> >_>
<artscience> lol
<Tina-> ^^
<Psinetic> how exactly DO you use "enter" as punctuation?
<Kvist> doing
<artscience> like you just did
<Kvist> this
<shinichineko> Well
<shinichineko> It's kind of
<shinichineko> Complicated.
<ardchoille> Please stop
<Psinetic> hmmmmmm
<artscience> lol
<Psinetic> lol
<Psinetic> ok ok i get it
<bishops2> nibbler: thanks it worked!
<nibbler> bishops2, good the hear. welcome
<Tina-> i think ppl who type faster then they can think do that
<Gnea> !info netcat-traditional
<ubottu> netcat-traditional (source: netcat): TCP/IP swiss army knife. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-38 (karmic), package size 66 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Gnea> TcN: ^^^
<CaptainPissweak> Umm... Hi.
<macsim> hi, is it possible to manage the limit for shortcut on the Shortcut entry (Applications Shortcut ...) ?
<artscience> http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp
<newtoubuntu2> bhavi still here?
<artscience> I've taken a slightly different route then this fellow
<Kvist> maybe they think faster than they can type :P
<artscience> and it may be a little out of date
<Psinetic> Tina-, i often find myself in an oposite situation, i think faster than i can type and end up like...wtc...
<bullgard> [Karmic] What is the name of the notification symbol in the  notification area which looks like as a loudspeaker symbol?
<CaptainPissweak> I'm about to install Ubuntu for the first time, and I was hoping you people would be able to answer some questions...
<rolandweb> Hello to all, does anyone manage to instal Mozilla Thunderbird on Ubuntu 9.10
<Grizz_> how do I load the kernel from the prompt sh: grub> please??
<ardchoille> rolandweb: It's not in the repos?
<ardchoille> !info thunderbird | rolandweb
<ubottu> rolandweb: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11814 kB, installed size 35316 kB
<Gnea> !grub | Grizz_
<ubottu> Grizz_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rolandweb> sorry, Moz Thund 3
<naoshige> anybody had problems installing RUBY GEMS on ubuntu?
<newtoubuntu2> khensthoth: i decided to get off my ass and took my laptop to the ether plug and was able to find drivers for it. installing now.
<tilt> Grizz_: type "kernel (hd0,0)/" and then press <tab>
<ardchoille> rolandweb: Ah, ok, you will need to find a ppa
<naoshige> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::GemNotFoundException)
<artscience> in the walkthrough on the link I posted he uses LILO to boot into linux
<bullgard> !ask | CaptainMorgan
<ubottu> CaptainMorgan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<artscience> I've always used grub and don't know anything about lilo but I've heard it's a pain
<ardchoille> rolandweb: Try searching here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Tina-> Grizz_: type root (hdx,x) ; kernel /boot/imagelinux root=/dev/sdx ; initrd yourinitrd
<Grizz_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ardchoille> that bot is almost human
<rolandweb> ardchoille: tx for help
<ardchoille> rolandweb: you're welcome
<Tina-> !stab ubottu
<Gnea> one might think it can read
<Tina-> nah it does not bleed
<artscience> yeah at what point did it become self-aware?
<artscience> and furthermore when is it going to become skynet?
<naoshige> apt-get REINSTALL doesn't work?
<Grizz_> this has happened after I installed the latest updates - is there a problem with them?
<Gnea> we're gonna skip the fake stuff and just go straight to planetnet ;)
<naoshige> apt-get uninstall rubygems
<naoshige> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<naoshige> wtf is that
<Gnea> remove
<ardchoille> naoshige: Did you use sudo?
<naoshige> apt-get deinstall rubygems
<jussi01> naoshige: remove
<naoshige> E: Invalid operation deinstall
<naoshige> damn
<naoshige> how am i suppose it is remove
<Gnea> !language | naoshige
<ubottu> naoshige: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<naoshige> or not delete, or rm etc.
<jussi01> naoshige: read the manual page?
<ardchoille> naoshige: try remove
<Gnea> naoshige: try typing apt-get by itself
<naoshige> It would be nice to see y'all put in some aliases
<naoshige> so that all of those combinations will work
<Gnea> naoshige: it's open source, do it yourself and submit a patch
<Gnea> naoshige: that's how it works
<ardchoille> naoshige: you can set all the bash aliases  you want
<naoshige> yeah that is true
<naoshige> thank you my friends
<tilt> alias alias=rm
<tilt> :))
<Gnea> hmmm
<artscience> ubottu: I love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<albech> tilt, careful with those kind of ideas even if they are just for fun..
<geirha> naoshige: apt-get <tab><tab>
<Tina-> tilt: changing ls to rm on someones box can be fun :o
<Gnea> Tina-: only if you enjoy welcoming pain and suffering upon yourself :)
<tilt> Tina-: sometimes it is the only way to have more diskspace!
<artscience> ARGH!
<jozefk> ubuntu mailing list, can I send HTML messages there or only plain text?
<Kvist> ubottu: Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Flannel> jozefk: plain text is best.
<artscience> ubottu: No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<artscience> worth a try
<perith> what resources are there to teach me how to secure my fresh installed ubuntu 9.10? i just updated the basic stuff as well.
<jozefk> yeah i like it too but my email didn't go through this morning. now I resent it and everything is alright. strange
<shinichineko> Arghhh. Help. I'm trying to update to Flash Player 10 and I can't cd to the right directory, or something else is going wrong with the tar
<Kvist> ubottu: sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<naoshige> Hi
<tilt> perith: iptables -A INPUT -j REJECT
<ardchoille> perith: I just blogged about that: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/12/computer-security-is-process-not.html
<macsim> hi, is it possible to manage the shortcut limit on the Application Shorcut System menu ? I means if I add more shortcut with music my docs etc... all the shortcut go in a single entry
<tilt> perith: et voilá :)
<Tina-> artscience: your grub is br0ke?
<naoshige> I just did n "apt-get install rubygems" and it installed an ancient version of rubygems - what do I do?
<Gnea> tilt: don't.
<perith> tilt: sorry, wha? french?
<BadOkami> @tilt alt-f4 2 u .. that will block all inbound traffic
<artscience> Tina-: or something like that
<Daemonis> "sudo apt-get remove rubygems"? lol
<Kvist> ubottu: rubygems
<Tina-> artscience: try a livecd and do a grub-install
<ardchoille> !ops | tilt giving malicious advice
<ubottu> tilt giving malicious advice: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tilt> .o(I must flee!)
<ikonia> tilt: stop now
<artscience> Tina-: is there a way to JUST install grub from the live cd? how?
<Gnea> tilt: there is no escape
<c0p3rn1c> World-writable config file '/etc/mysql/my.cnf' is ignored, it's because I made a network share of /etc/mysql
<c0p3rn1c>  I can't seem to undo it :s
<artscience> Tina-: bear in mind this is an intrepid 8.10 live cd
<Flannel> perith: Don't do that, by the way.
<perith> flannel: yea, i got that...
<Flannel> perith: Good, good.  Wanted to make sure :)
<ardchoille> I should have hit the other trigger too
<Tina-> artscience: open terminal enter grup-install , maybe read the man first ;) but grub-install /dev/sdx should be fine
<pj> anyone?  it seems like my task bar icons won't group in Karmic anymore, anyone know if there's a setting to get them to group again?
<BadOkami> #perith You might want to start with "sudo ufw enable" that will turn on a basic firefall
<perith> flannel: ok, i'll do some searches and whatnot to get up to date
<naoshige> I just did n "apt-get install rubygems" and it installed an ancient version of rubygems - what do I do?
<naoshige> Aren't the apt-get packages up to date?
<geirha> naoshige: Are you sure you need the absolute latest version?
<naoshige> Yes ofcourse
<BadOkami> s/firefall/firewall :-)
<perith> badokami: thanks!
<furuno> naoshige: not all package is up to date
<shinichineko> Help? I followed the instructions for updating flash on the page (from !flash) but I messed up somehow.
<Daemonis> have you tried right clicking the little place to the left of the window viewer and going to preferences, pj?
<naoshige> the current version doesn't work any longer
<furuno> naoshige: maybe try manual install instead
<Tina-> naoshige: well then ubuntu is not for you i guess :x
<naoshige> yeah
<Daemonis> That is, if your talking about the windows grouping
<naoshige> I'm using Slicehost, i've been asking them again and again to install FreeBSD
<naoshige> but it's just not on the top of their list
<pj> Daemonis: that was it, thanks :-)
<BadOkami> speaking of ufw, does anyone know why that's not enabled by default?
<Rajasun> naoshige: or scour launchpad's ppas
<pj> Daemonis: it would seem that the default in Karmic is to not group windows, but in older versions it always grouped them for me.
<Gnea> Tina-: is tilted your friend?
<geirha> naoshige: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<Tina-> Gnea: hu? , i have no friens :o
<Tina-> *friends
<shinichineko> Is it rude to keep asking for help if no-one responds? I mean, it's a big channel. :s
<Kvist> ubottu: Friends
<ardchoille> shinichineko: not at all, as long as you don't repeat too often
<bdfoster> !patience | shinichineko
<Gnea> !repeat
<ubottu> shinichineko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Daemonis> shinichineko are you using 64 bit?
<shinichineko> Daemonis: I don't know, how could I tell?
<lars_bauer> Hey i have 2 harddisk, but only one off them is mounted at boot time. How do i install the 2. harddisk ?
<ardchoille> !fstab | lars_bauer
<ubottu> lars_bauer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Tina-> shinichineko: if ppl start saying shut up you reached the limit :p
<furuno> shinichineko: use uname -a and read the output
<theadmin> wtf. I just had a kernel update, yet I still have just one kernel.
<shinichineko> Tina-: So noted.
<Daemonis> Well shinichineko if you're talking about flash for firefox, in 32 bit it is very easy to install but its pretty difficult in 64 bit
<furuno> lars_bauer: you can mount them manually using nautilus (the file manager), or automatically by editing the /etc/fstab file
<shinichineko> I'm just trying to play my games ;_;. furuno: I can't make sense of this.
<theadmin> shinichineko: to install it just use the "flashplugin-installer" package
<theadmin> shinichineko: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gypsymauro> hi
<artscience> Tina-: just to be clear this is only going to install grub to that partition right? I don't want any funny stuff with it attempting to rewrite the partition table
<Daemonis> does that work in 64 bit too theadmin?
<furuno> shinichineko: open up terminal, and type "uname -a" if there's "i686" in the output then you're on  32 bit
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know how to change thunderbird so that when i reply to a mail my reply goes to the top of the mail not the bottom?
<theadmin> Daemonis: Guess so... I never tried
<Tina-> Daemonis: is that true? , in gentoo there is a 64bit flash
<shinichineko> theadmin: That's an invalid operation. furuno: Ah, I'm 32 bit then.
<Tina-> artscience: no it only installs grub
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to print with firefox on file (pdf or ps) but it doesn't generates the file... any hint?
<ardchoille> Jimi_Neutral: I just configured that, hold on
<Kalessin> Hold down SHIFT to display the menu during boot (formerly ESC in GRUB legacy).
<Kalessin> well
<Jimi_Neutral> ardchoille, nice timing :)
<c0p3rn1c> World-writable config file '/etc/mysql/my.cnf' is ignored, it's because I made a network share of /etc/mysql and I can't undo it, any idea how ?
<shinichineko> Mainly I want to know; I tried installing from the tar from Adobe's site, and according to !flash I should 'cd install_flash_player_10_linux/'. But that doesn't work. :s
<abhilashm86> hi twitter people use twidge, a command line tool for sending tweets having all options.......
<abhilashm86> in ubuntu
<Daemonis> Tina: I'm pretty new to Ubuntu but I ended up reformatting and going from 32 bit from 64 bit because I had so much trouble installing flash. In 32 bit it was just a few clicks but in 64 bit it just wouldn't work.
<macsim> is it possible to manage the limit before this append on ubuntu menu ( the thing in red) http://macsim.labolinux.net/upload/menu.png
<theadmin> shinichineko: Well, for me the above command works smoothly. I just tried.
<furuno> shinichineko: if you want flash, the easiest way is to type this in your terminal : sudo apt-get install flashlplugin-installer
<Tina-> artscience: i have a grub.iso want me to ompload it?
<ardchoille> Jimi_Neutral: yeah, ok, open Edit > Account Settings.. go to Composition and Addressing
<shinichineko> theadmin and furuno: Ok, I'll try that again.
<ardchoille> Jimi_Neutral: First drop-down menu under "Composition"
<Tina-> it only is 700kB
<furuno> shinichineko: I mean : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<shinichineko> Oh, oops - I copied the typo. :p
<naoshige> geirha: it says
<shinichineko> ...couldn't find package.
<naoshige> as of july 27, 2009, rubygems 1.3.1 is installed via apt
<Rajasun> theadmin: if all you had before was just the 2.6.31 kernel. This should be it. The upgrade was just a minor one. i.e. from 2.6.31-16.52 to 2.6.31-16.53
<naoshige> but my version is 0.9.4
<shinichineko> This is where everyone tells me to upgrade and I whine because I haven't got a good way to backup my files. Bah.
<Jimi_Neutral> ardchoille, excellent, thanks dude
<Tina-> Omploaded '/home/tina/grub.iso' to http://omploader.org/vMnlsbQ
<geirha> naoshige: What ubuntu release are you running?
<Kvist> ubottu: conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<theadmin> shinichineko: Are you on Karmic, at least?
<bullgard> [Karmic] What is the name of the notification symbol in the  notification area which looks like as a loudspeaker symbol?
<ardchoille> Jimi_Neutral: You're welcome :)
<naoshige> hold up
<shinichineko> theadmin: Er, uh, well. No. Dapper Drake.
<naoshige> geirha: Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS (hardy)
<Tina-> artscience: burn it and boot it and us the command line from grub to boot up your linux
<furuno> shinichineko: try : "sudo apt-get update" before hand
<theadmin> shinichineko: Oh, makes sense, most likely package is not there.
<furuno> shinichineko: whoa that's ancient
<shinichineko> Yeah, I was trying to get around that
<furuno> shinichineko: how about the package "flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<shinichineko> Well, Flash 9 worked, but not for the specific niggling thing I wanted.
<ardchoille> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<artscience> Tina-: everytime?
<Kvist> ubottu: ping
<naoshige> geirha: is that good or?
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Daemonis> shinichineko: believe me if you went to 32 bit you would have no problem getting it, lol
<shinichineko> I figured.
<Tina-> artscience: no after you are in your ubuntu reinstall grub-pc and update-grub ;)
<ardchoille> furuno: it's transitional, I think you need flashplugin-installer now
<furuno> shinichineko: niggling?
<ucenik07> fdjfg
<ucenik07> lakdjkgj
<ucenik07> hi
<shinichineko> furuno: I believe it means 'small' with connotations of insignificance.
<naoshige> Hello. I'm on
<geirha> naoshige: That comment applies for 9.04. The wiki-page explains how to install 1.3.1 manually on 8.04
<furuno> shinichineko: i see, i tought that was a jargon for an effect or so :D
<naoshige> err
<artscience> Tina-: do you know what I'm doing here? do you know my 'special' circumstances?
<Tina-> artscience: use the tab key in the grub command line to autocomplet/find the kernel names etc...
<shinichineko> furuno: Nah, I'm not good enough to know any jargon. :p
<shinichineko> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<naoshige> geirha: I don't understand what you mean
<Tina-> artscience: no i have no glass ball :p
<artscience> Tina-: I'm using a GUID partition table on a macbook
<naoshige> The wiki says rubygems 1.3.1 is available via apt but I'm getting 0.9.4
<naoshige> Should I be running a more recent version of Ubuntu that perhaps uses a different package repository?
<geirha> naoshige: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails#RubyGems%201.3.1%20Ubuntu%208.04
<artscience> Tina-: I have already installed macosx and winxp with boot camp
<shinichineko> So, can I ask this then; if I update my Ubuntu version, do I need to backup my files?
<furuno> naoshige: try install the package "rubygems1.9.1" instead
<Tina-> aw i dont know boot camp srry
<shinichineko> (I'm aware that I -should- at any rate, but it'd be a rather large production'
<furuno> naoshige: or 1.8
<geirha> naoshige: Newer releases has newer versions, yes. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rubygems&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
 * Tina- to poor for a mac :o
<artscience> Tina-: I used ipartition to resize and create free space for ubuntu
<artscience> Tina-: I got it second-hand at a discount ;)
<naoshige> Is karmic a safe choice?
<naoshige> if im running a production server
<Tina-> artscience: and you installed it but cant boot ?
<naoshige> production as in hosting real sites etc.
<furuno> naoshige: hmm, I love 9.04 much better... altought now I'm on karmic (linux mint 8)
<geirha> naoshige: You should stick to LTS for production
<artscience> Tina-: I successfully installed ubuntu and it is recognized by rEFIt and the boot loader should be installed to the partition
<naoshige> ah ok
<naoshige> thanks geirha
<naoshige> and furuno
<furuno> naoshige: LTS should be better tought...
<Tina-> artscience: maybe install grub to none MBR and make a line in bootcamp to load the grub
<artscience> Tina-: which bringsme to the problem I have now
<geirha> naoshige: Next LTS will be coming in about 4 months. You can then upgrade directly to that.
<shinichineko> Ok, well, I think I'm going to have to upgrade. Thanks for the help furuno, theadmin, Tina-, Daemonis, and anyone else I lost in the text scroll.
<Daemonis> What version will the LTS be?
<Rajasun> yeah flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional dummy package that can be removed once you have its replacement flashplugin-installer insatlled. I always make it a habit to do both dpkg -l|grep transit and dpkg -l|grep dummy every month or so to purge the system of these cruft. But be warned not every dummy, transitional package can be purged. As to why, maybe the package maintainers to these packages in question are in a better position to p
<Rajasun> rovide an answer. ;)
<furuno> Daemonis: current: 8.04 LTS
<furuno> Daemonis: upcoming: 11.04 LTS
<Daemonis> Oh. Neat.
<Tina-> quassel ftw , unlimited scroll :)
<geirha> Make that 10.04 :P
<disappearedng> Hey if I create a ssh account for my friend, what can he access by default
<furuno> geirha: ah :D
<artscience> Tina-: "making a line" in bootcamp is out of the question it's waaaayyy to user-friendly to the point where it won't even let me make multiple partitions for mac or windows
<artscience> Tina-: that's what the ipartition is for;)
<Tina-> artscience: :(
<artscience> ;)
<Tina-> :)
<furuno> iDon'tKnow
<Tina-> bbl all
<artscience> I can access the installed partition from live
<artscience> isn't there something I can check or do there?
<furuno> hmm I wonder if there's a dual-monitor utilitiy app like UltraMon?
<furuno> ...
<enoyhs> Hello!
<artscience> well device.map seems like it's missing a few things
<Guest47922> hi
<artscience> shouldn't it list the partitions?
<artscience> or just the physical drives?
<sylock> hello
<sylock> is it possible to do push mail with novell evolution mail client? (IDLE command)
<enoyhs> Can someone please help me with Live CD customization?
<radoe> /hide-boring
<lars_bauer> How do i install a harddisc. How do i find and for it ?
<Flannel> enoyhs: Have you seen this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<lars_bauer> How do i install a harddisc. How do i find and format it ?
<furuno> lars_bauer: huh? do you want to format a hard disk?
<mike9494> yes lars_bauer tell us what you're trying to do
<enoyhs> Flannel: Yeah... I ahve another problem
<kr_ubuntu> when i trying to execute "sudo auth-client-config -a -p lac_ldap" i am getting this error:Error in updating the file: 'pam_account' not found
<kr_ubuntu> what is the problem here?
<enoyhs> I need to automatically make a folder on Deskop once I login in LiveCD
<enoyhs> Where could I do that?
<lars_bauer> i have ubunt on at pc with two hardisc. I can only see one of them. Only one was setup at installation off ubuntu.
<furuno> enoyhs: I don't think you can do that with LiveCD
<furuno> enoyhs: you cannot change the content/configuration
<futurama> who can help me about effect..?
<furuno> enoyhs: unless you remaster it :D
<futurama> in ubuntu 9.04..?
<furuno> !ask | futurama
<ubottu> futurama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MenZa> lars_bauer: Could you join me in #ubuntu-dk? It looks like you may have some language barriers. I can help you in Danish there.
<lars_bauer> i try to add the second harddisc to my filesystem so it is visibel after boot.
<enoyhs> Hm... Maybe there is some way to make a script that creates a folder after login
<furuno> lars_bauer: you can install "pysdm" for this
<furuno> enoyhs: yes of course, but not on the live cd, I believe
<enoyhs> How is Example folder created on Deskop? Maybe I can edit that script...
<isolat3dsh33p> enoyhs: you mean automatically mount drives?
<enoyhs> no, no
<MenZa> enoyhs: Creating a script run on login would be easy. I'm just curious why you'd want a script like that.
<furuno> enoyhs: you mean, you want to remaster the cd?
<enoyhs> I have a homework assigment and my task is to customize LiveCD
<furuno> enoyhs: oh I see
<MenZa> lars_bauer: Could you /join #ubuntu-dk ? :)
<jrib> !remaster | enoyhs
<ubottu> enoyhs: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<dragonfist> Help me installing Ubuntu Studio. It fails when configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer.
<furuno> enoyhs: Arch Linux with larch might be better for this :D
<rumpsy> what for ubuntu-dk channel
<rumpsy> let him here itself
<futurama> sorry. how can i make effect like fire when close browser..?
<enoyhs> I needed to have some packages installed and stuff like. That was easy (Used uck), But creating folder on Deskop...
<rumpsy> use beryl
<furuno> futurama: do you have compiz-config settings manage rinstalled?
<MenZa> rumpsy: I'm interested in helping him in the #ubuntu-dk channel. It seems he has a problem with the da-en language barrier, and I don't want to upset this channel by contributing in Danish.
<rumpsy> or use compiz
<rumpsy> okay..
<radoe> /hide-boring
<futurama> i have compiz, but look like it not use
<furuno> futurama: have you installed the video driver?
<enoyhs> ubottu: Already read first two links... Now looking into last one..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rumpsy> use appropriate video driver
<futurama> how to install video driver..?
<jayne> where does ubuntu set filehandle limits for non-root users? There's nothing in /etc/security/limits.conf.
<furuno> futurama: what video card do you have?
<futurama> i dont know, but i use Compaq CQ40..
<enoyhs> MenZa: Where could I create script to run on login?
<MenZa> enoyhs: /etc/profile.d/ I guess
<furuno> futurama: hold on a sec...
<MenZa> enoyhs: That'd run every login, though.
<enoyhs> Oh.. profile.d
<lars_bauer> ill try pysdm :)
<enoyhs> I put it inside init.d
<enoyhs> Ok I will try that
<enoyhs> thanks :)
<furuno> futurama: hmm it seems that you have an Intel GMA 4500MHD
<Kartagis> what's the next version called?
<ardchoille> Kartagis: Lucid Lynx
<Kartagis> !karmic
<Rajasun> Kartagis: Lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Kartagis> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<puddu> file:///home/puddu/.xchat2/GlobalFind.mrc
<futurama> now, what i must do..?
<puddu> load file:///home/puddu/.xchat2/GlobalFind.mrc
<furuno> futurama: can you enable desktop effects? Intel driver should be already bundled...
<Vagrant> Hi guys. I've installed gnome-do and it works about 30 % of the time no problem. The other 70% on startup it doesn't work (it pops up but doesn't recognize the program I'm looking for) and uses up 100% of both processors. I normally just kill it and restart it but does anyone know easier ways?)
<Rajasun> puddu: what are you trying to do?
<futurama> u mean extra in dekstop effect  ..?
<ardchoille> Rajasun: looks like he's tring to run a script in xcha
<ardchoille> t
<furuno> futurama: yes
<Rajasun> archoille: ah heh ;)
<futurama> i can select it..
<lars_bauer> pysdm ? what i do in pysdm have no effect ?
<furuno> futurama: if you can, then you need to install the "compiz config settings manager", to do this, open up terminal, and type in : "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<furuno> lars_bauer: with pysdm, you can configure you're hard disk mounting option without the need to modify /etc/fstab manually
<researcher1> please guide me to boot .GRUB seems to have error but I have source CD
<theom3ga> hi, I have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 in a computer. I needed to boot the live cd using noapic nolapic acpi=off. Now that it's installed, it doesnt boot, because it hasn't got those options in the grub. I'm trying to modify the grub cfg file from the live cd but it says that the file is read only
<lars_bauer> furuno, should i reboot ? i have stated that it is ext3. Is formating in ext3 performed when i boot ?
<lars_bauer> furuno, i found the disc now :-)
<jhaley> Thanks to MS trying to undercut the competition it's cheaper to buy a netbook with XP and then install ubuntu on it than to buy with ubuntu pre-installed
<psycho_oreos> because MS is greedy, case closed
<frogzoo> well testing linux drivers is more expensive per seat
<Daifan> on that topic, i have a problem with my sound driver, can someone help me?
<jhaley> i had a sound driver problem..after trying a bunch of stuff I just did a fresh install
<Daifan> this is a fresh install
<psycho_oreos> probably a pulse daemon related issue
<Daifan> except i dont have the desktop version
<Daifan> i installed the "gnome for starter"
<Daifan> and it is limited in packages
<lcb> hii see this issue from several users but no conclusive answers. my usb keyboard and mouse are suddently having erratic behavior, not responding or too slow on keys and moves. i have no wireless devices connected or active at all, at this point. i'm writing this on console and pasting it here because on regular graphics i can't do it du to the problem. any suggestions to solve are appreciated.
<lcb> 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<researcher1> when I run the command fdisk -l no partition information is displayed. How do I go ahead in correcting GRUB?
<ays> Daifan, if you download 9.10 desktop version and boot it first as a liveCD, you should be able to see if your SC is working properly and then do the complete, hdd install .. at least, imho
<jrib> researcher1: try with sudo
<researcher1> ok.jrib
<ays> sudo fdisk -l
<Daifan> I'm able to load alsa
<ays> ah... jrib was faster :))
<researcher1> thanks.it works
<Daifan> and correctly identify my sound card
<Daifan> but after that, i dont know how to get the package for the sound card...
<RaJiL> hi
<RaJiL> how increment screen resolution in ubuntu 9.10..
<ays> Daifan, is it onboard audio or external? if its onboard, whats your motherboard?
<researcher1> what does this mean? /dev/sda1   *           1        1344    10795648+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<RaJiL> i have ati propietary driver
<furuno> RaJiL: System > Preference > Display
<Daifan> it is onboard, asus
<furuno> RaJiL: make sure you have installed the driver correctly
<jhaley> even amazon.com lists hp mini's with linux higher priced than windows. Hopefully their version of ubuntu will still work when i install it.
<Daifan> my sound package should be snd-via82xx
<RaJiL> furuno,  yes
<RaJiL> compiz works
<ays> researcher1, it means that you have boot partion on the hd0 or if you check in your bios that would be the primary first boot partion/hard disk
<furuno> RaJiL: well driver should be all good then
<psycho_oreos> researcher1,  the first partition on the first  detected storage device, bootable with 10+GB?
<researcher1> thanks
<RaJiL> but i have 1024x768
<RaJiL> how max resolution
<furuno> RaJiL: hmm, try typing "fglrxinfo" in the terminal and paste the result with the pastebin
<RaJiL> furuno, http://paste.ubuntu.com/338619/
<furuno> RaJiL: odd, what's you're monitor max res by the way? is there's no option in the display preference?
<RaJiL> 1280x1024 is the max
<furuno> RaJiL: that card make me remembers my old day :D
<furuno> RaJiL: no option for 1280x1024?
<RaJiL> no
<furuno> RaJiL: how about from catalyst control center?
<RaJiL> is the same, the mas is 1024x768
<lcb> hi. i see this issue from several users but no conclusive answers. my usb keyboard and mouse are stridently having erratic behavior, not responding or too slow on keys and moves. i have no wireless devices connected or active at all, at this point. i'm writing this on console and pasting it here because on regular graphics i can't do it due to the problem. any suggestions to solve it are appreciated.
<researcher1> But I saw these lines which confused me.  /dev/sda2  1345  30401  233400352+   5  Extended     /dev/sda5   1345   2013    5373711   83  Linux  /dev/sda6   29650  30401  6040408+  82  Linux swap / Solaris     /dev/sda7   2014   14171   97659103+  83  Linux  Partition table entries are not in disk order.Im trying to correct my grub with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows. Anything better than this?
<enrique> hello. doing ssh user@server would not search the id_dsa that's in .ssh, I must specify -i to make it work...
<Mendocino> allah akhbar brothaz
<naoshige> allahu akbar
<Mendocino> Insallah!
<naoshige> god is great
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<naoshige> love is great
<Mendocino> ubuttu: please turn switch off now!
<bazhang> Mendocino, please take chat elsewhere
<Mendocino> ahh my good friend, bazhang bruder:D
<Mendocino> hello sweetie:D
<MenZa> Mendocino: Please stop.
<RaJiL> furuno,  i exec , sudo amdcccle and see the same options for resolution
<epinky> RaJiL: have you tried with envy?
<RaJiL> epinky,  no
<RaJiL> try?
<Mendocino> MenZa brotha?
<epinky> RaJiL: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk envyng-core , if you want :)
<MenZa> !envy | epinky
<ubottu> epinky: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<RaJiL> ok, thx
<bazhang> Mendocino, if you don't remain on topic, you will be removed.
<disappearedng__> Hey software sources's select best download server uses which ports? This keeps crashing my router, what do I do?
<furuno> RaJiL: by following this guide at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide everything should be all good tought, always work for my HD 2400, 3650, 4350 and 4850
<Mendocino> wtfm topic? how about ya?
<anonmatir> he does not even know english
<rahat_> hello everyone
<furuno> anonmatir: what's english :D ?
<furuno> !hi | rahat_
<ubottu> rahat_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<disappearedng> anyway anyone here knows what I mean?
<bananasfordinner> hi
<anonmatir> disappearedng: u r a adv bot from ghostPC
<furuno> !hi | bananasfordinner
<ubottu> bananasfordinner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<anonmatir> furuno: was reffering to that freek .. never mind
<RaJiL> furuno,  thx
<disappearedng> anonmatir? what?
<furuno> I prefer mangoes tought ;)
<bananasfordinner> I have a question: how to I get cupsd to launch on boot?
<Mendocino> Holy Djihad started against the Hell of FuckBuntu:D
<bananasfordinner> I have to sudo cupsd each time I restart the computer
<bananasfordinner> One obvious workaround I can think of is just to gksudo cupsd to the user startup
<furuno> bananasfordinner: Go to System > Pref > Startup Application and add it there
<bananasfordinner> but that seems illogical.
<bananasfordinner> @furuno:
<bananasfordinner> I tried that, but the best I can do
<bananasfordinner> is gksudo it
<bananasfordinner> I don't want to have to type in a password
<bananasfordinner> on each login to get my printer going, know what I mean?
<bananasfordinner> In most peoples' installation cups launches automatically, right?
<bananasfordinner> It doesn't make sense to me if I have to gksudo add it to the startup because my password is longer than typing sudo cupsd
<bazhang> bananasfordinner, please put all on one line, it is hard to read when you use the enter key so much
<bananasfordinner> Sorry about that. I'm paranoid about getting cut off by maxlength of message. Anyway: my problem is that cups is not launching on boot. Some things I've tried are to stick "gksudo cupsd" in the user startup, but that just seems like a dumb idea because i shouldn't have to type in a password every time I want to start up my printers.
<erUSUL> bananasfordinner: try « sudo update-rc.d cups defaults »
<Autie> has the ubuntu kernel his own patches?
<bananasfordinner> ok just did
<bananasfordinner> let me see if it works on restart.
<bananasfordinner> Thanks!
<researcher1> Im running LIVECD. How can I use root privileges? When I gave the command this is what happened ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/sda1 /media/root mount: only root can do that
<Autie> researcher1: sudo
<researcher1> ok
<furuno> researcher1: add sudo
<nperry> researcher1: sudo mount
<bananasfordinner> I was unsuccessful
<nperry> researcher1: Shouldnt ask for a password
<researcher1> ok.
<researcher1> nperry,furuno.Im doing it
<nperry> researcher1: It always might complain if theres not a /mount/root :D
<researcher1> ok
<nperry> t/always/also
<lividium> my laptop battery is not being recognized by ubuntu, is there anything  can do to troubleshoot/fix this problem?
<nperry> lividium: What laptop do you have ?
<lividium> I have a gateway
<nperry> lividium: Model?
<om26er> lividium: full name with model number
<bullgard> [Karmic] What is the name of the notification symbol in the  notification area which looks like as an electric loudspeaker circuit symbol?
<bananasfordinner> Hi guys, the reseting of my rc didn't do the trick in making cups start on default. The message I got was:
<bananasfordinner> update-rc.d: warning: cups stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<bananasfordinner>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/cups already exist.
<furuno> bullgard: the volume control applet?
<nperry> bullgard: Volume :s
<lividium> it is a gateway lt3103u
<nperry> lividium: Two minutes
<furuno> nperry: make it three so I can make a cup noodle :D
<nperry> lividium: Whats actually happening, are you having to run on power all the time - or doesnt it display the battery life?
<bananasfordinner> So I'm still having trouble getting cups to run on boot. I've tried to run << sudo update-rc.d cups defaults >> but it says that the runlevel arguments ( 0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1) and that the links already exist
<rahat_> Is there any Internet messenger exists on which I can use my webcam (compatible with YIM and MSN)?
<lividium> I am having to run on AC all the time
<bullgard> furuno, nperry Perhaps my question was not clear enough. I meant: "[Karmic] What is the file name of the notification symbol in the notification area which looks like as an electric loudspeaker circuit symbol?
<furuno> rahat_: Empathy?
<nperry> lividium: What happens when you take the ac out?
<lividium> the laptop abruptly turns off
<researcher1> my UBUNTU 9.10 64 bit failed to boot after I installed & ran remastersys. Is this the right doc for me to restore GRUB with? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lcb> how can i force x.org recognizing and mapping keyboard and mouse again?
<nperry> lividium: Are you on a different machine now?
<furuno> bullgard: gnome-volume-control-applet
<researcher1> anybody knows a better tutorial for me? my UBUNTU 9.10 64 bit failed to boot after I installed & ran remastersys
<bananasfordinner> So I'm still having trouble getting cups to run on boot. I've tried to run << sudo update-rc.d cups defaults >> but it says that the runlevel arguments ( 0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1) and that the links already exist
<lividium> no, I am on the same laptop
<bullgard> furuno: No, it is not. gnome-volume-contro-applet is an executable file (and a .desktop file) but no picture file.
<furuno> bullgard: oh you mean the icons?
<furuno> bullgard: wait a minute
<bullgard> furuno: Yes, I mean an icon.
<nperry> lividium: Boot into bios and see if there is AMD PowerNow disabled, if it is enable it.
<chrisw> Hi all, we're on LTS, but the version of MySQL in hardy has bugs that we need fixing, what's the recommended way of getting a newer version in the 5.1 series?
<chrisw> er, 5.0 series..
<furuno> bullgard: do you want the location or only the filename? or do you want the icon itself?
<MenZa> chrisw: Humm, the recommended way is to not upgrade, but I would probably build mysql myself if I were you
<MenZa> chrisw: Do note that that might give you issues when upgrading to 10.04 in April.
<furuno> bullgard: the icons should be in /usr/share/icons/<theme name>
<MenZa> chrisw: (Hence the thou-shalt-not-upgrade-from-other-places-than-the-repositories)
<jpds> chrisw: Upgrade is the supported way, if you need a newer vesion of something, upgrade.
<furuno> bullgard: usually called audio-volulme-xxx.png
<racle> When i boot my machnine, boot logo show, and then when it try to load kde, it goes black screen with X-mouse. Any ideas why it do that?
<jpds> Compiling stuff from source → not so supported.
<furuno> bullgard: in the status category
<researcher1> can i repeat a question here?
<MenZa> chrisw: What jpds said.
<racle> and i have regonfigured my xorg with that tool, and when i do that, it boot normally one time
<ardchoille> researcher1: yes, just not too often
<chrisw> jpds: what do you mean by "upgrade"?
<researcher1> ok
<chrisw> hard backports? something else?
<researcher1> my UBUNTU 9.10 64 bit failed to boot after I installed & ran remastersys. Is this the right doc for me to restore GRUB with? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chrisw> hard -> hardy
<lividium> kk, be back in a sec
<nperry> chrisw: do-release-upgrade -d
<chrisw> nperry: what does that do?
<jpds> chrisw: Upgrade to an Ubuntu release which has the version you need.
<chrisw> hmm, don't want to move off LTS
<chrisw> it's only mysql I want to upgrade, because of a specific bug
<nperry> chrisw: The only supported way is to do that or wait till 10.04
<MenZa> chrisw: You /could/ attempt to just... upgrade from newer packages (for later dists), but it's not something I'd recommend.
<bananasfordinner> So I'm still having trouble getting cups to run on boot. I've tried to run << sudo update-rc.d cups defaults >> but it says that the runlevel arguments ( 0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1) and that the links already exist
<MenZa> chrisw: First, you might run into dependency hell, and second, it's not supported.
<bullgard> furuno: If you could tell me just the filename, I would be happy and could find out its complete path myself.
<chrisw> hmm, so, source install would be the way to go, right?
<chrisw> or use MySQL's provided binaries?
<jrib> bananasfordinner: ubuntu version?
<bananasfordinner> karmic
<MenZa> chrisw: I think it might be better to use later Ubuntu binaries.
<nperry> chrisw: hardy has 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5 mysql-server
<jrib> bananasfordinner: how are you sure it should be starting that way instead of with upstart directly?
<MenZa> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.37-1ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 100 kB
<bullgard> furuno: I do not understand your message: "in the status category".
<ardchoille> chrisw: either way you may run into dependency problems. fwiw, Jaunty is quite nice and newer than what you have.
<furuno> bullgard: well, "audio-volume-high.png"
<chrisw> MenZa: but you just told me I couldn't do that...
<MenZa> chrisw: you *might* have issues with it.
<bananasfordinner> jrib: right now, cups starts fine if I just type "sudo cupsd"
<MenZa> chrisw: The thing is, if you install Ubuntu packages, at least you'll have distro-specific paths and such
<furuno> bullgard: it's in /usr/share/icons/tango/32x32/status/
<jrib> bananasfordinner: not my question
<furuno> bullgard: depend on your them tought...
<daffies> Hi, Can anybody tell me what if there is a concurrent user limit on Ubuntu 9.04?  i use this ubuntu machine as a file server.
<bananasfordinner> jrib: please rephrase?
<furuno> bullgard: theme*
<chrisw> MenZa: and what does that buy me?
<ardchoille> chrisw: Do not mix release packages, that will most likely cause problems.
<jrib> bananasfordinner: why are you running update-rc.d?
<mesdag> weird second monitor isn't working in twinview with the 185.x nvidia drivers but with 173.x it does...
<MenZa> chrisw: A better change of upgrading to 10.04 in April.
<bananasfordinner> jrib: somebody told me to. My problem is that cups isn't running on boot when it should be.
 * chrisw wonders what the poitn of LTS is *grump*
<ardchoille> chrisw: support for 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server
<DanielV> Hi guys. Anybody who could help me with a chmod problem? :)
<MenZa> chrisw: Eventually, if you don't want to upgrade from 8.04 (which is reasonable), you're looking at purely unsupported methods.
<DanielV> I have a folder belonging to usera. userb needs writeaccess to this directory, so I add him in usera's group, and chmods the dir to 775. Still, no write-access for userb. What am I doing wrong?
<furuno> chrisw: and longer names :D
<MenZa> chrisw: You get security updates for much longer.
<chrisw> ardchoille: and what deos that mean? what use is supprot if it doesn't fix bugs?
<epinky> chrisw: someone has reported succesful compile on backports here https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/403562/
<MenZa> chrisw: Security-based problems are fixed.
<nperry> chrisw: LTS is support for secruity updates. Most stable updates, you wouldnt like it if they chucked 5.1 in and it broke your server :)
<mazda01> my / filled up. i keep getting failed kernel update installs. now /tmp is full of folders named /tmp/mkinitramfs_********, can I remove these?
<chrisw> MenZa: *shrugs* that doesn't help *me* ;-)
<ardchoille> chrisw: support means bug fixes and security updates.The Ubuntu packagers don't have any responsibility to fix upstream sources.
<chrisw> nperry: yeah, I'm nto after 5.1, I'm after bugfixes to replication in 5.0
<bananasfordinner> jribd: any ideas ?
<ardchoille> chrisw: talk to the mysql folks, tell them to fix things so the ubuntu packagers can package the fixes
<rumpsy> Bye
<rumpsy> Ya i did..
<nperry> !bye | rumpsy
<chrisw> ardchoille: they've fixed the probelms already, in 5.0.60
<ubottu> rumpsy: Au revoir!
<mgv1> mgv1> what are good channels on teamspeak?
<mgv1> IM in ubuntu is bad
<ardchoille> chrisw: Ah, ok
<mgv1> how can i make xhat to not switch between channels when each is loaded???????
<nperry> chrisw: Build from source is the only way, its not recommended though.
<chrisw> ardchoille: which is why I want to know how to upgrade mysql on a pair of LTS servers from 5.0.51 to something-later-than-5.0.60...
<petski> Hi, I wanted to create a backup of some partitions on my hard disk. The external disk, on which I want to create the backup, is formatted as FAT32 (so doesn't support files to be larger than 4 GB). Therefor i used something like 'dd if=/dev/sda6 | split -d -b 2000m - /mnt/external/image' to split it up. Now I would like to mount those splitted images as one image, without needing to concat the image somewhere (don't have storage for that). I looked at 'af
<petski> flib', but 'affuse' doesn't support this feature. Anywhere else I can look?
<bullgard> furuno: It's /usr/share/icons/Human/16x16/status/audio-volume-hig.png with me.  --  Thank you very much for your enduring help.
<Kartagis> I have a question/problem with gftp. when I hit ctrl+r nothing happens but when I select ctrl+r from the menu, transfer begins. any ideas?
<jrib> bananasfordinner: patience
<ardchoille> chrisw: The best way I know of is to move from your LTS to something later, but then you're no longer on an LTS
<furuno> bullgard: np ;)
<bananasfordinner> jrib: ok :)
<ardchoille> chrisw: Can you stick it out until April? The next LTS release should be out then.
<jrib> bananasfordinner: pastebin: find /etc/rc* -iname '*cups*'
<bananasfordinner> /etc/rc1.d/K80cups
<th3_b0b> hi! I'm running karmic. How can I prevent Gnome from showing file previews on the desktop?
<bananasfordinner> /etc/rc2.d/S50cups
<bananasfordinner> /etc/rc3.d/S50cups
<bananasfordinner> /etc/rc4.d/S50cups
<bananasfordinner> /etc/rc5.d/S50cups
<jrib> bananasfordinner: pastebin, not here
<FloodBot2> bananasfordinner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> bananasfordinner: how have you determined it's not starting?
<bananasfordinner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338635/
<t0mppa> What are some common options for getting a kernel to load properly from GRUB command line? I have a fresh 9.10 install into which I cannot boot and I'm not getting any error messages that would tell me what's wrong.
<mgv1> there is a program that allows to make lyrics of songs appear?
<bananasfordinner> jrib: it isn't starting because when I try to configure printers and I click troubleshoot it says "cups is not running"
<ardchoille> th3_b0b: Nautilus. Edit > Preferences > Preview tab > Show Thumbnails drop-down menu
<mesdag> mgvl: amarok?
<furuno> mgv1: the most accurate IMO is Songbird with the Lyric plugin
<lividium> nperry: I couldn't find anything that resembled power now in my cmos
<jrib> bananasfordinner: is it running now?
<mgv1> furuno, songbird? ok i will check it
<furuno> mgv1: you can get it from getsongbird.com, of course, it's open source ;)
<bananasfordinner> jrib: yes, but only because I typed "sudo cupsd"
<jrib> bananasfordinner: undo that, does « sudo service cups start » work without error?
<th3_b0b> ardchoille: And those settings would not only apply to nautilus itself but also to the files on the desktop?
<ardchoille> th3_b0b: yes, nautilus manages the desktop as well
<bananasfordinner> jrib: what kill signal do I need to pass again to stop cups?
<mgv1> how do i add gmail contact to jabber???//?
<MenZa> mgv1: Add their gmail addy.
<th3_b0b> ardchoille, ah, ok, so there is no way of having thumbnails in nautilus but not in the desktop?
<jrib> bananasfordinner: don't know what cups does
<jrib> (with signals sent to it8
<bananasfordinner> jrib: cups is the print server
<ardchoille> th3_b0b: not that I know of, nautilus manages it self and everything on the desktop including the wallpaper and icons, etc
<th3_b0b> ardchoille, Ok, thank you!
<ardchoille> yw
<mgv1> MenZa, what?
<mgv1> why i cant find songbird with the manager of programs?
<MenZa> mgv1: Their Gmail account name. Add that as a buddy.
<furuno> mgv1: songbird is not packaged for ubuntu, you can get it from getsongbird.com
<bananasfordinner> jrib: <<sudo service cups start>> works
<jrib> bananasfordinner: this was after killing cupsd?
<furuno> mgv1: to install simply extract it in the directory you wish and run it
<bananasfordinner> jrib: yes.
<jrib> bananasfordinner: on boot up, that is exactly what is run
<mgv1> furuno, ok
<jrib> bananasfordinner: can you make sure it works fine after a fresh boot as well?
<bananasfordinner> ok
<bananasfordinner> i'll be right back
<mgv1> MenZa, when i add the gmail address nothing happens in jabber
<MenZa> mgv1: Well, that's the approach.
<paschu> Hey guys, everytime i start my torrent client, my connection breakes, is that normal?
<furuno> paschu: do you use too many connection?
<lividium> nperry: I couldn't find anything that resembled power now in my cmos
<furuno> paschu: you need to limit the number of connection or your modem can be overloaded
<bananasfordinner> jrib: it works on a clean boot.
<paschu> It isnt overloaded, because i had more connections on windows
<Tiders> Hmm does Ubuntu have any plans to fix Intel sound card support?
<paschu> and it worked fine
<dylan__> can anyone tell me how to change which folder is displayed on your desktop
<dylan__> my intel sound card works just fine
<Tiders> dylan__, Mine pops whenever activated
<indus> Tiders: intel sound card?
<Tiders> indus, Yes
<furuno> paschu: hmm, try different client? deluge works fine for me
<bananasfordinner> jrib: it appears that <<sudo service cups start>> is not actually running on boot.
<paschu> furuno, already tried transmission and delunge
<indus> Tiders: sure that your card is intel
<Tiders> indus, Its built into my Asus P6T SE mobo
<dylan__> yea uhm how do you change which folder is displayed on your desktop?
<dylan__> and who's got windows 7 ultimate running in seamless mode :D
<indus> Tiders: can u paste output of lshw -C sound
<drhalan> hey, i cannnot install grub when using the text installer. its always stuck at "detecting other OSes"
<jrib> bananasfordinner: what does « runlevel » return?
<furuno> dylan__: I've tried the Pro
<furuno> dylan__: runs pretty well except for aero ;)
<bananasfordinner> jrib: N 2
<furuno> dylan__: on 9.04 tought...
<dylan__> furuno: yep, my 3d acceleration won't run with guest additons :/
<Tiders> indus, http://pastebin.com/f772920a7
<dylan__> furuno: but other then that i'm happy, i got microsoft office 2007 for free from my college today
<indus> Tiders: cool thanks
<furuno> dylan__: well, I've never tried to use 3d in virtual 7
<indus> Tiders: so what exactly is the issue
<jrib> bananasfordinner: why do you believe the script isn't being run on boot?
<Tiders> indus, Whenever it is activated from being "idle" it makes a popping noise
<dylan__> furuno: do you know how to change which folders are displayed on the desktop
<Tiders> indus, Through my speakers
<bananasfordinner> jrib: because cups is not running after boot is completed.
<indus> Tiders: what do you mean activated
<furuno> dylan__: I don't think it's possible with GNOME, but I guess it can be done with KDE
<Tiders> indus, So if there is no sound for a while and then there is a sudden sound it will pop... But if playing a game with constant sound it doesnt do it
<jrib> bananasfordinner: ok.  It's more likely it fails for some reason.  Does it start without issue now using the service command?
<indus> Tiders: ok
<dylan__> furuno: :/
<indus> Tiders: yeah which ubuntu
<indus> Tiders: 9110
<dylan__> furuno: kde eats your video memory up... so i don't use it
<bananasfordinner> jrib: yeah. It starts without problem.
<indus> 9 point one zero?
<Tiders> indus, I just upgraded to karmic yesterday because everyone says most issues have been fixed
<indus> Tiders: ok
<furuno> dylan__: no it actually only, chows on them and spit them back :D
<Tiders> indus, Is this a known issue?
<indus> Tiders: nothing fixed, i have some issues too
<dylan__> furuno: lol it works fine if i'm not running windows 7 in seamless mode
<indus> Tiders: fixed for some with new issues for others
<dylan__> furuno: but ..... i had to split my ram in half
<jrib> bananasfordinner: /etc/rc2.d/S50cups is a symlink to /etc/init.d/cups .  That means it gets executed on runlevel 2.  Have you done anything related to upstart, sysv init, or cups recently?
<Tiders> indus, Is there already a bug report for it?
<mgv1> how do i rip cds like the dw 2003 to make them availble for lyrics plaing in songbird?
<indus> Tiders: but i dont have major problems
<indus> some crackle occasionally
<furuno> mgv1: if you use the Lyric plugin, songbird should fetch the lyric automatically from the internet
<Tiders> indus, The main time I notice it is if Im sitting typing out stuff in Word with no sound and then someone signs into MSN since the card is being activated it makes a a huge pop and scares the crap outta me
<furuno> mgv1: just make sure you have the ID3 tag corerct
<indus> Tiders: really huge pop?
<bananasfordinner> jrib: Yes. I've messed around with swappiness and concurrency = shell. Other than that, no.
<mgv1> furuno, but first i need to rip the files
<Tiders> indus, Yeah
<indus> Tiders: maybe search for  a bug report i guess
<jrib> bananasfordinner: get rid of concurrency, see if problem goes away
<Tiders> indus, ALright
<bananasfordinner> all right.
<Tiders> indus How much do sound cards go for if I just wanted to buy one thats compatible and bypass the onboard one?
<furuno> mgv1: well, you can use other apps to rip the cd
<indus> Tiders: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322134
<indus> Tiders: oh they are expensive
<mgv1> furuno, what like?
<indus> Tiders: the reason  its integrated is cos its very good quality anyway
<indus> Tiders:like a network card , saves costs
<furuno> mgv1: SoundJuice, it should be preinstalled (the Audio CD Extractor)
<indus> Tiders: sound on board has been super since the days of nvidia nforce
<indus> Tiders: or intel for that matter
<furuno> mgv1: typo, I mean SoundJuicer
<chrisw> how can I see what packages have been held back? (and why?)
<jrib> bananasfordinner: if you google "concurrency shell cups", you'll see what's going on
<jrib> chrisw: use aptitude in a terminal?
<bananasfordinner> jrib: ahhh thanks
<chrisw> jrib: yeah, got that bit, but what apttiude command?
<jrib> chrisw: what were you trying to do when you got the error?
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<mateusz> czesc
<bananasfordinner> jrib: thanks. It looks good now :)
<mateusz> hello
<chrisw> jrib: when I installed screen, I noticed a bunch of packages were kept back, I just want to list them, without installign somethign else...
<t0mppa> ok, maybe i should rephrase my question: where do i have to go to get an answer (or even a reply in general) on how to get my ubuntu to boot, since i'm getting ignored here, on the forums and on launchpad? to the kernel mailing list?
<jrib> chrisw: I presume some packages weren't upgraded... sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<jrib> !support > t0mppa
<ubottu> t0mppa, please see my private message
<mgv1> how do i run SoundJuicer????
<lightbricko> Does anyone know why TrueCrypt is not in the repositories?
<chrisw> jrib: yeah, but for now i just want that list without doing the safe-upgrade
<ardchoille> t0mppa: Sounds like you're assuming everyone here knows every answer, this isn't the case.
<jrib> chrisw: you'll get the list when that fails...
<frogzoo> !grub | t0mppa
<ubottu> t0mppa: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<frogzoo> t0mppa: did you upgrade to koala, or clean install?
<t0mppa> ardchoille: no, i'm not assuming you know the answer to everything, i'd just like to know where i could get any help at all, since i haven't managed to solve the problem on my own
<CHESLYN> anyone how can i change my 'username' accept by 'user & groups'.is'nt there a command maybe
<t0mppa> frogzoo: clean install
<mgv1> where do i need to put the songbird files??????
<frogzoo> t0mppa: you'd rather rant than explore your problem?
<chrisw> jrib: okay :-S
<lightbricko> !TrueCrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<frogzoo> !grub2 for clean install, you're running grub2 | t0mppa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgv1> how do i open songbird?????
<frogzoo> !grub2 | t0mppa
<ubottu> t0mppa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vulle> hi there
<frogzoo> t0mppa: read that link, should get you going
<t0mppa> frogzoo: ok, i'll do that
<vulle> can someone help me with advice?
<vulle> it is about NVIDIA drivers and 6 little screens
<IdleOne> mgv1: https://launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa
<Chetic> is firefox supposed to crash very often on 9.10?
<Chetic> mostly when I try to download stuff
<CHESLYN> anyone how can i change my 'username' accept by 'user & groups'.is'nt there a command that i can execute maybe
<mgv1> IdleOne, what is that?
<ikonia> CHESLYN: you have to delete and re-create it using the gui
<jrib> CHESLYN: read usermod's man page very carefully if you insist on doing this
<SandGorgon> Chetic, umm.. it shouldnt. I suggest you run firefox from commandline using "firefox -P --no-remote" to launch a new firefox with new profile directory. This is to check if ur plugins are screwing with ur system
<llutz> CHESLYN: usermod -l ...   be careful
<IdleOne> mgv1: that is the Songbird PPA. add it to your repository list, apt-get update, apt-get install songbird
<mgv1> IdleOne, im trying to add it but the add button is grey
<IdleOne> mgv1: the add button from Software Sources?
<mgv1> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> mgv1: close it and try re-opening
<LioN__> I've upgraded to karmic and my games doesn't have sound, someone can help me/
<nperry> Does sound work everywhere else, LioN__ ?
<t0mppa> frogzoo: the page only seems to give detail on how to fix grub2 itself, however the grub2 is working just fine, i just can't get the kernel to load up
<LioN__> yes
<mgv1> IdleOne, still grey
<CHESLYN> thanks guys i'll try it
<LioN__> now I'm hearing Led Zeppelin
<IdleOne> what is the comand to add a repos? apt-add-repository?
<nperry> LioN__: Have you checked in System->Prefences>Sound that its not muted for just that application?
<vulle> any help with NVIDIA drivers?
<LioN__> nperry: I'll check it right now
<IdleOne> mgv1: not sure why it is not letting you add the repo.
<nperry> LioN__: It needs the game open to see it :)
<mgv1> IdleOne, i also have the installation of songbird but dont know how to install it
<aguitel> i make sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ,install the kernel 2.6.31-16 but it seems not in startupmanager ,anyone know about this ?
<LioN__> nperry: yes I know... but it's working fine
<IdleOne> mgv1: there should be instructions on the website
<nperry> mgv1: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install songbird -- if youve added the Repo right
<t0mppa> so, i guess my earlier question still stands even though triggering plenty of heated replies: if people here or on the forum or on launchpad cannot help me in regards to getting my kernel to load up, should i go post on the kernel mailing list then?
<IdleOne> nperry: what is the apt command to add PPA?
<jrib> t0mppa: I have yet to actually see a detailed description of your issue...
<LioN__> nperry: yes I know...
<mgv1> IdleOne, do you know where are the instructions?
<nperry> IdleOne:  sudo add-apt-repository lp:songbird-daily
<LioN__> nperry: it shows 100% but I can't hear anithing
<nperry> LioN__: Have you checked the game prefences?
<IdleOne> mgv1: sudo add-apt-repository lp:songbird-daily
<IdleOne> thank you nperry
<jess_nc> Hie everyone
<IdleOne> mgv1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nperry> !hi | jess_nc
<ubottu> jess_nc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LioN__> nperry: Yes and it is ok too
<nperry> IdleOne: He doesnt need to upgrade, he needs to install it :)
<jess_nc> hey :) nice welcome :) thanks!
<IdleOne> nperry: yeah I just do it anyway
<nperry> LioN__: Thats odd, what game is it?
<Chetic> SandGorgon: ok so starting from a new profile made the crashes stop.. now how do I find out what plugin is causing this?
<IdleOne> mgv1: sudo apt-get install songbird
<nperry> IdleOne: Fair enough, everyone likes a up-to-date ubuntu :D
<t0mppa> jrib: ok, installed 9.10 UNR on my netbook through a LiveUSB session which worked just fine, install went through just fine. then it wanted to reboot and after loading the bios, grub2 loads up just fine displaying the usual options. when i pick the kernel that was just installed, my computer just restarts again, loads bios up again and goes back to grub2 again. however, if i pick my windows installation (on another partition), it
<t0mppa> loads up perfectly fine. thus i can only get to the grub2 command line and operate any commands that it supports.
<IdleOne> nperry: never know how long it's been since security updates have been installed :)
<LioN__> nperry: I've being this trouble with: Supertuxkart, Supertux 2 and whit Half-Life 2 (WINE)
<nperry> Chetic: Add one plugin at a time, reboot and if it crashed after installing you know which one it is
<SandGorgon> Chetic, :) no clue. if it was the Chromium browser, you could have used the inbuilt task manager. Try disabling the addons, one-by-one
<mgv1> i dont have it on ppa IdleOne
<Chetic> :/
<IdleOne> mgv1: you don't have what?
<jrib> t0mppa: did you run "check the cd for defects"?
<jess_nc> m here to have a help to resolve a problem, can i?
<tarzeau> is there a fix for: http://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg37479.html ?
<nperry> Sure jess_nc Ask away :)
<mgv1> IdleOne, i cant install it because it is not on the resp
<IdleOne> mgv1: are you paying attention to what i am asking you to do?
<IdleOne> mgv1: close Software Sources/Synaptic
<IdleOne> mgv1: sudo add-apt-repository lp:songbird-daily
<IdleOne> mgv1: sudo apt-get update
<jess_nc> ok :) thanks! ^_^ well... I've change my root fs from reiserfs to ext4. I made a backup of my reiserfs, create a new empty ext4, cp -a old_one/* new_one/, update-initramfs...
<IdleOne> mgv1: sudo apt-get install songbird
<jess_nc> update grub...
<t0mppa> jrib: i'm not given that option when booting up from the usb stick
<jess_nc> copy stage files (ever if there are some updates)
<furuno> hmm, when I've tried to enabling compiz it has this error message saying that compositing extension is not supported, I've just migrated to 9.10 from 9.04, done installing ATI 9.11 driver for my HD 4850, and after I enabled Xinerama this happens
<jess_nc> and the system doesn't start
<jrib> t0mppa: did you verify the md5sum of the file you downloaded?
<t0mppa> jrib: can i run it from the live session?
<nperry> jess_nc: Any error messgae(s)
<LioN__> nperry: I've being this trouble with: Supertuxkart, Supertux 2 and whit Half-Life 2 (WINE)
<nperry> *message(s)
<jess_nc> "Kernel panic ... try to put init= in parameters)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jess_nc> i dont know what i miss... :S
<gypsymauro> there is a good html/css editor for ubuntu? (no vim or emacs)
<furuno> gypsymauro: Geany
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: bluefish
<IdleOne> mgv1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:songbird-daily/ppa
<IdleOne> sorry I had that command wrong
<Halitech> gypsymauro, nvu
<ActionParsnip> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1571 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<furuno> gypsymauro: or a full blown Eclipse / NetBeans
<CHESLYN> llutz: i got this '-l, --login NEW_LOGIN' at the options of 'usermod-l' how can i execute that command cos i tried almost everything
<nperry> That was my bad IdleOne sorry!
<IdleOne> nperry: I should of checked also :/ no worries
<nperry> LioN__: bare with me, just looking to see if theres anything
<LioN__> nperry: ok
<sunil> hi
<furuno> !hi | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sunil> ya
<t0mppa> jrib: just checked it and it matches the one on the hashes page
<sunil> i have some problem on ubuntu
<Ultali> on Jaunty I am having trouble with mouse devices, clicks are recognised but moving the cursor just isn't happening, not sure what changed to cause the problem. Tried all my backed up xorg confs none of them help, dmesg shows the logitech mouse on USB (and clicks work) hald is running. Anyone got some ideas for trouble shooting?
<Halitech> !ask | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nperry> LioN__: Ahhh give this a good, looks like an pulse access problem! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8315154&postcount=10
<sunil> can u help me
<jrib> t0mppa: it's strange that the live environment works without issue and it doesn't load up after install.  Have you checked if the same thing happens with regular ubuntu?
<jess_nc> (m reading the Ext4 HOWTO at http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto and it seem there is a kernel bug for 2.6.26 with Debian (m running lenny))
<ActionParsnip> sunil: only if you ask...
<indus> sunil yes
<sunil> audio is not work proper
<LioN__> nperry: ok, I'll see it right now
<airtonix> gypsymauro, aptana hands down. advantage is that interface is exactly the same as it is on windows or mac.
<jess_nc> (but I have 2.6.30, ouf)
<BlackBishop> my karmic koala ( fresh install ) disconnects me from my ssh server :|
<t0mppa> jrib: not yet, because i figured they both run the same kernel
<nperry> jess_nc: 2.6.31 is the best for ext4 support more stable
<ActionParsnip> t0mppa: what video card do you use?
<BlackBishop> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<BlackBishop> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<Halitech> sunil, describe "proper"
<airtonix> gypsymauro, my next choise is gedit with certain plugins
<BlackBishop> this being the messages I get when using -v
<jess_nc> nperry, ok, i note that
<jrib> t0mppa: don't actually know what UNR uses, but that's what I would try
<jess_nc> i read "Right now there's not a stable version of grub that supports booting a kernel from a ext4 partition. It's recommended that you keep /boot in a ext3 partition. "
<sunil> pulse audio
<IdleOne> mgv1: How is it going there?
<jess_nc> maybe Grub can't boot a kernel on ext4?
<epinky> Ultali: sudo service dbus restart && sudo service gdm restart
<Chetic> Can anybody help me to hear my line-in or mic?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: not bad, just chilling after a major outage at work
<BlackBishop> http://pastebin.com/d6e957d40 ( sshd problem :| )
<Ultali> epinky thanks will try that ow
<sunil> and HDA ATI SB
<nperry> jess_nc: What version of grub?
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: lol cool beans :)
<indus> sunil i have the same HDA ATI
<indus> sunil what is the problem exactly
<jess_nc> (hmm let me see)
<indus> !who | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sunil> ok
<jess_nc> 0.97-29ubuntu59
<t0mppa> jrib: the unr uses 2.6.31-14-generic
<BlackBishop> grgl .. what the heck is wrong with the sshd :| I just did a openssh-server .. I expected it to just work ..
<ikonia> BlackBishop: you don't launch sshd like that
<jess_nc> it's certainly because of this
<ActionParsnip> t0mppa: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<CHESLYN> llutz: i got this '-l, --login NEW_LOGIN' at the options of 'usermod-l' how can i execute that command cos i tried almost everything
<IdleOne> nperry: I need to reboot, can you please help mgv1 if he asks again about songbird
<BlackBishop> ikonia, I know.
<nperry> Sure IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> nperry: thanks
<BlackBishop> ikonia, sshd is started via /etc/init.d/ssh start
<BlackBishop> the log you see there is from my attempt to connect to my ssh
<ikonia> BlackBishop: sorry, I missunderstood what you where saying, I though you where saying that's how you where trying to start it
<BlackBishop> ( via the command line ssh utility )
<ikonia> BlackBishop: I've not seen a log
<nperry> jess_nc: Are you able to re-chroot in to upgrade grub to grub2
<jess_nc> yes i can nperry
<laeg> i created an account for someone and then removed it through users and groups but now when i go to make an account of the same name i'm told the group already exists. when i go to remove the group i'm told "This may leave files with invalid group ID in the filesystem." how do i cleanly remove the group to create the new account?
<nperry> jess_nc: IIRC grub 0.97 doesnt really understand ext4 - Not saying it will fix it as may chuck up another error
<t0mppa> ActionParsnip: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [Quadro FX 470M] (rev 01)
<Ultali> epinky no such luck I lost my keyboard from that too
<Ultali> so was unable to login or do a nice restart
<jess_nc> nperry, but the patch developed by Ubuntu is available also for Debian? I wonder
<ikonia> laeg: just remove the group
<ranjan> hello every body is there any way to modify notification applet so that it only notifies me about things that I want to be notified about.
<Ultali> this is a problem that has continued throughout reboots and updates
<nperry> jess_nc: Not to sure if its been pushed upstream
<epinky> Ultali: do a ctrl-alt-del to get to a prompt, then quickly type init 3 to prevent reboot
<xxtripxx> hello everyone
<rubbs> !hi | xxtripxx
<nperry> !hi | xxtripxx
<ubottu> xxtripxx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jess_nc> nperry, i'd better install the last ubuntu's grub, I guess
<nperry> rubbs: you beat me to it!
<Ultali> ctrl+alt+del will reboot wtf
<rubbs> nperry: ;)
<ikonia> Ultali: please control your language
<xxtripxx> well thank you for the more warming welcome this time around lol
<rubbs> xxtripxx: np
<IdleOne> !dontzap | Ultali
<ubottu> Ultali: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<airtonix> ranjan, https://answers.launchpad.net/notify-osd/
<crissi^> hello
<Ultali> I can ctrl+alt+bckspc to restart X but none of that helps Ive tried that quite a few times
<crissi^> after updating cups it wont print with my samsung clp-510 wich uses the splix driver... i can add the printer fine via webif but printing stoppes every time with an error
<crissi^> what could be wrong?
<ikonia> crissi^: is the driver included within cups ? or did you add it after ?
<IdleOne> Ultali: sorry I think I misread you when I offered that factoid
<ActionParsnip> t0mppa: ok, boot to root recovery console and run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nv
<BlackBishop> anybody else having problems with the default openssh-server in karmic koala ?
<crissi^> ikonia: yes, splix is in it and it works out of the box
<epinky> Ultali: you have keyboard? , you need a promtp
<ikonia> BlackBishop: wat is your problem ?
<syockit> How do I export a PATH environment permanently in a session without restarting?
<crissi^> but after upgrade no
<erUSUL> !details | BlackBishop
<t0mppa> ActionParsnip: i can't boot to recovery console either
<ubottu> BlackBishop: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ultali> epinky I have a prompt
<ikonia> wjhat
<BlackBishop> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d6e957d40
<ikonia> ughh,. sorry
<ActionParsnip> t0mppa: will force the OS to use the vesa driver
<rubbs> anyone know where I can find the information on package updates from command line? I have a server and I'm curious as to why something was updated.
<ikonia> syockit: export PATH=$blah
<BlackBishop> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/d6e957d40
<Ultali> ctrl+alt+f1 thats easy
<ActionParsnip> t0mppa: ah, then you will need to chroot from the liveCD to the installed system
<epinky> Ultali: sudo service dbus start &&$ sudo service hal start &&$ sudo service gdm restart , once again
<Ultali> epinky: okedoke
<syockit> ikonia: I tried that, but subsequent bash shell spawns won't have them
<jess_nc> nperry, (I read the patch has been applied on ubuntu's grub package since 0.97-29ubuntu47 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/314350 and i have 0.97-29ubuntu59 installed in memory (on live ubuntu on usb stick))
<CHESLYN> anyone , i execute the command ''usermod -l'' and i got options and one of the options that i want to use is '-l, --login NEW_LOGIN' but i dont know how to execute it any help?
<Ultali> epinky: cool have it back, what can I do to makesure all the correct services are running from boot next time? thanks btw ;)
<thor^^> hi, I'm having problems, I can't move windows around, I just reinstalled Ubuntu through wubi
<progre55> hi people! what is the font for "barcode"-like text?
<ikonia> syockit: ahhh you mean system wide, put it in your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<ikonia> BlackBishop: can you pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config please
<BlackBishop> ikonia, erUSUL, it seems it only does that on a non-default port, works just fine on 22, however, if I modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config Port=5522 .. won't work
<ikonia> BlackBishop: it looks like it's trying to connect on ipv6
<epinky> Ultali: afaik, I should be fixed by now, by make sure those services are enabled on Service Manager
<syockit> ikonia: so I suppose .profile won't cut it, huh?
<syockit> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> syockit: that's not for bash
<BlackBishop> ikonia, no problem 'bout that .. it's localhost ..
<ikonia> BlackBishop: disable the ubuntu firewall for starters while debugging
<Ultali> epinky: cheers will do, thanks for the help. Otherwise I will just alias your invokation for next time
<BlackBishop> ikonia, no firewall
<ikonia> BlackBishop: it's localhost on ipv6 - the firewall rules may not be blocking it
<epinky> Ultali: you're welcome :)
<ikonia> BlackBishop: have you disabled the default iptables firewall ?
<BlackBishop> yup
<BlackBishop> iptables -L -n is all clean and all chains are on ACCEPT
<ikonia> BlackBishop: try ssh 127.0.0.1 -vv -p 5522
<erUSUL> BlackBishop: Port=5522 is not valid syntax... is Port[spc]5552
<ActionParsnip> progre55: i'd say system
<ikonia> erUSUL: nice eyes
<jess_nc> nperry, i will try again to get more informations ^^
<CHESLYN> anyone , i execute the command ''usermod -l'' and i got options and one of the options that i want to use is '-l, --login NEW_LOGIN' but i dont know how to execute it any help?
<BlackBishop> ikonia, erUSUL http://pastebin.com/d9d46d92
<progre55> ActionParsnip: is that the name of the font? =)
<thor^^> hi, I'm having problems, I can't move windows around, I just reinstalled Ubuntu through wubi, it didn't work with or without compiz active
<BlackBishop> ( you can try see the problem ssh'ing to d3xt3r01.dyndns.org -p 5522 )
<lividium> my laptop battery is not showing up/working in ubuntu. What can I do to troubleshoot/fix this?
<jess_nc> (come back soon, except if it works hehe)
<rubbs> CHESLYN: what are you attempting to do exactly
<ActionParsnip> progre55: from what I can tell, yes
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, that empathy screen sharing idea is that fullly released with Karmic? an ddoes it offer any ability to share an ubuntu screen over to a user on windows?
<ikonia> syockit: try ssh 127.0.0.1
<progre55> ActionParsnip: thanks, appreciate. I'll take a look at it
<NET||abuse> I have a friend who i'm trying to show some stuff on linux with apache etc.. i was looking for a good screen sharing app that would let me show him my screen?
<BlackBishop> ssh 127.0.0.1 doesn't work either :\
<rubbs> NET||abuse: commandline or gui?
<CHESLYN> rubbs: changing my ''username''
<thiebaude> thor^^, did you install ccsm?
<thor^^> yes thiebaude, and move window plugin is active
<NET||abuse> rubbs, i am going to be showing him some stuff in terminal and then just switch to browsers to show the results.
<Oli``> Is there a simple way to map buttons on a game controller (a PS1 controller through a USB convertor) to keyboard buttons?
<NET||abuse> rubbs, mostly how to configure vim, then apache , then mysql
<thor^^> thiebaude, alt clicking dosen't work either
<Ratizar> where can i see the model of my wifi???
 * shurdry rotola allegramente e spassosamente
<NET||abuse> rubbs, then install python and mod_wsgi or just php :)
<epinky> CHESLYN: sudo usermod -l your_new_login your_old_login ,  be careful :|
<llutz> CHESLYN: why don't you read the full man-page: "sudo usermod -l newusername youroldusername"   don't blame anyone if you break things with this
<NET||abuse> rubbs, i was gonna then repeat the lesson with my little brother who has an xp and windows 7 machine at home and i want him to eventually dual boot one of them.
<NET||abuse> rubbs, have to convert my little bro' to being a linux hacker :)
<NET||abuse> rubbs, so what solution do you have in mind?
<ikonia> syockit: thinking......
<Sorell> Hey guys where's the config file for notify-OSD?
<rubbs> NET||abuse: I would suggest VNC since you are going to be showing things in the browser. You can tunnel it through ssh to make it secure
<erUSUL> BlackBishop: Connecting to localhost [::1]  <<< is ipv6 ? my localhost resolves to 127.0.0.1
<NET||abuse> rubbs, that screen sharing concept they built into karmic - empathy,, any good?
<Ratizar> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * shurdry rotola allegra e contenta
<BlackBishop> no, localhost is 127.0.0.1
<rubbs> NET||abuse: I personally haven't used the empathy sharing, but I've heard it works
<BlackBishop> I've trying ssh 127.0.0.1 -p 5522 too, same thing
<NET||abuse> rubbs, how can i get an app that has a windows client that's not requiring ssh??
<Ratizar> how can i see the model of my wifi
<Halitech> Ratizar, lspci if its internal, lsusb if its ausb device
<rubbs> NET||abuse: You could also try the 'screen' command but that only works on command lines.
<Ratizar> Halitech its on laptop os??
<Ratizar> so??
<shriedi> i am acess guest windows server w2k3 how do i acess pen drive in winsdows
<rubbs> CHESLYN: Changing your username won't work if your logged in as it. You have to be completely logged out because you can't have any processes running under your username
<CHESLYN> rubbs & llutz whats the consequences that i have to face
<Halitech> Ratizar, could be either or, I've seen some laptops use the usb bus so try both
<Ratizar> thankd Halitech
<NET||abuse> rubbs, i'm just wishing there was a "GoToAssist" type app that could work for me here.
<t0mppa> ActionParsnip: ok, i mounted the file system on the live session, chrooted into it, ran the removed the packages you specified, rebooted and it's still experiencing the same problem
<NET||abuse> rubbs, just show them my screen in real time.
<rubbs> NET||abuse: I would suggest VNC then
<rubbs> NET||abuse: you can set it as a "read only" type so even if it isn't secure, they can't change anything
<rubbs> NET||abuse: it has a windows client.
<rubbs> !vnc | NET||abuse
<ubottu> NET||abuse: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rubbs> CHESLYN: consequences could include a loss of ownership of processes. This can cause problems if you are running something, you won't be able to stop it.
<BlackBishop> ikonia, however, setting "Port 22" in sshd_config works just great ! :|
<rubbs> CHESLYN: or if it's running something you need (like bash or something) it won't let you connect to your process
<radoe> rubbs: processes are always indentified by numeric userid, not username. Displaying a name for this in top/ps/whatever is only an added bonus and not needed by the kernel.
<rubbs> radoe: apologies, your are correct. Just read that
<ActionParsnip> t0mppa: try some boot options then, you have forced your system to use the driver which ANY card can use.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | t0mppa
<ubottu> t0mppa: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<researcher1> how to unmount a partition from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> t0mppa: you could also try chrooting then running updates, see if its nicer
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: sudo umount /mount/point
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: you should change your nick too
<researcher1> i tried this command but it said Command not found
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: its umount, not unmount
<researcher1> oh. thanks
<CHESLYN> rubbs: can i change it in 'Recovering mode' and it will be or am i still taking chancings
<researcher1> that worked
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: READ the commands given, dont read what you think is there
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: you really need to change your nick
<researcher1> ok. Thats the right teaching
<rubbs> CHESLYN: honestly I don't know. I would suggest a backup of your system to make sure.
<rubbs> ActionParsnip: why does researcher1 need to change his nick?
<ActionParsnip> rubbs: ive seen him ask for the most redimentary things (like that) which the most simple websearch will go, and his nick is researcher1!? go figure
<rubbs> NET||abuse: did you find what you needed?
<epinky> :)
<researcher1> ah. so nice
<rubbs> ActionParsnip: asking others can be considered research as well.
<thor^^> I'm having problems, I can't move windows around, I just reinstalled Ubuntu through wubi, it didn't work with or without compiz active, in compiz move window is active
<ActionParsnip> rubbs: true bit you get my point
<NET||abuse> rubbs, hmm, not really, i need something i can give to a not so techincal person to connect to their machine to help them, or show them my machine to instruct..
<rubbs> ActionParsnip: no i don't people have to start somewhere, and sometimes they don't know what to search for exactly
<CHESLYN> rubbs: you know what thanks alot.......alot but i think i'll pass this one.i really appreciate what you told and learned me
<rubbs> ActionParsnip: also asking people can give better info than search results many times
<spywarePOP> my remote controls "back"-key is "Shift+Ctrl+Alt+%" in ubuntu, is there anyway i can bind "Shift+Ctrl+alt+%" to "backspace" ?
<rubbs> CHESLYN: np
<ActionParsnip> rubbs: the question he tped would have sufficed, search engines and their results are quite advanced now
<Halitech> NET||abuse, vnc is very easy and for the purpose of connecting to you, all they need to do is run the viewer, enter the address and password
<ActionParsnip> rubbs: seems to be an "ask before search" rather than the other way around
<ikonia> erUSUL: I was thinking it was an ipv6 issue also
<Halitech> NET||abuse, http://www.tightvnc.com/download/1.3.10/tightvnc-1.3.10_x86_viewer.zip
<researcher1> Hey. I do both
<researcher1> ask n search
<Fbian> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rubbs> ActionParsnip: this is still a support channel, for beginners and others, it's better to help rather than scold, and making fun at a users expense isn't helping Linux's "Elitest" image
<ActionParsnip> rubbs: ok
<rubbs> NET||abuse: VNC (without ssh) should work for you.
<researcher1> what is asked is searched and what is searched is again clarified by asking again(re-searching).Hence researcher
<fearthis> Hi was wondering if any1 could help me i cant login to the ubuntu forum everyy time i try it says loggin in then takes me 2 a page saying i dont have permission ect and gives me aa login box
<rubbs> researcher1: ask away. Just know that people will expect you to search beforehand
<NET||abuse> rubbs, hmm, not sure, would you be able to explain it to your dear mother, who has trouble with understanding how to use folders and ends up with everything on the desktop,
<gfather> hello guys , getting error Depends: python2.4-glade2 but it is not installable
<gfather>                 Depends: python2.4-gtk2 but it is not installable
<gfather>  any idea on how to fix ?
<researcher1> rubbs: thanks
<MTecknology> fearthis: /join #ubuntuforums
<fearthis> ok cheers
<ubuntu> Hi all people
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<gfather> hay ubuntu
<MTecknology> gfather: what version of ubuntu?
<kr_ubuntu> how can i set password policy for ldap for a specific user
<rubbs> NET||abuse: Any type of desktop share is going to be somewhat difficult, but vnc (like RealVNC) has a fairly simple interface.
<t0mppa> ActionParsnip: tried the options listed there, none of which helped and the list on kernel.org is so long it'd take a whole day to go through them. so, are there any updates in particular that i should run from the chroot or just a general "apt-get upgrade"?
<gfather> MTecknology 9.04
<Chetic> How do I cmake clean?
<MTecknology> gfather: and what are you trying to install?
<YellowIndie> Help me people, I wanna change my monitor to default 1400x900 but this size  doesn't shows up in System>Preferences>Display. I tried <xrandr addmode output VGA 1400x900> but its not working.
<NET||abuse> rubbs, hmm, yeh, well i guess
<MTecknology> gfather: actually - can you pastebin the whole output?
<gfather> <MTecknology easycam2
<fearthis> while im here thought could any1 help me with my lm sensors it detects but im not getting the same info as every1 else on the forum and not sure what to do next to get it working
<NET||abuse> rubbs, the other trick i'm wondering if it's possible to setup an app that would allow peer to peer connections from behind firewalls without port forwards being configured manually,,
<gfather> <MTecknology sure give me a sec
<NET||abuse> rubbs, does it require a man in the middle, a web service to act as a negotiation point?
<rubbs> NET||abuse: you can look at showmypc.com, problem is that the server (not the viewer) has to be windows.
<MTecknology> !info easycam2
<ubottu> Package easycam2 does not exist in karmic
<rubbs> NET||abuse: I don't know of a whole lot of others, but I'll look around for a sec
<epinky> gfather: sudo dpkg --force-depends -i easycam2-gtk.deb
<TecnicoDPC> #linuxjournal
<gfather> <epinky ok , ill try that
<gfather> MTecknology http://pastebin.com/m49cf4bab
<NET||abuse> rubbs, yeh, i was wondering if a go between service could setup a "session" with perhaps the triggered / nat passthrough settings set by the consumer firewall on each end for extending the service to empathy / pidgin and telepathy :)
<NET||abuse> as i think there's telepathy for windows?
<NET||abuse> maybe i'm wayyyy off?
<islington_> The forums are back up, but I cant seem to log in. Is this the case for others?
<fearthis> yep it is for me @ islington
<gfather> epinky installed , thanks , but its not finding my webcam :(
<Halitech> islington, I can log in but the posts are showing 9 hours old and not updating
<NET||abuse> here's telepathy for mac too isn't there? Would be a great unifying cross platform desktop sharing app that would be usable by just about everyone? the technial person can maybe run a session co-ordination service from their own web server or something?
<rubbs> NET||abuse: show my pc does that in a sense. It sets up a session with a man in the middle type system. I check up on empathy just a sec.
<Fbian> ubuntu the best
<Fbian> does someone know a webmail except squirrelmail. cause squirrelmail is ugly
<epinky> gfather: that's another story, is easycam2-core.deb installed? another solution will be to install easycam-qt
<NET||abuse> Fbian, roundcube mali
<NET||abuse> Fbian, it's AWSOME and ajaxy :)
<islington> thanks Halitech
<Fbian> <NET||abuse> thnx man
<xrandr> Fbian: there's plenty. Horde mail, dot ail...
<hever> hello. gdmsetup gives me only two config options. How can I activate the action menu in gdm to configure gdm through gdm ?
<gfather> epinky yes its installed , but it will only detect integrated cam , not usb cam
<Fbian> reallyyyy nice thnx man!!:D
<MTecknology> Fbian: there's roundcube and squirrelmail options; you can find skins for one but I forgot which one
<MTecknology> epinky: so the packager missed a dependency? meaning they chose not to run a test before uploading..
<Fbian> <MTecknology> thnx i already made my descission!:P i love roundcube
<Fbian> its soo nice!
<rubbs> NET||abuse: Empathy doen't work outside of a Unix environment, so windows is a no go... but I may have found something
<NET||abuse> oooooho
<epinky> gfather: don't know which cam you're using but maybe Mercurial is needed
<fearthis> anyone want to  help me setup lm sensors?
<rubbs> NET||abuse: http://vnc2me.org/
<NET||abuse> me like the sound of "something"
<NET||abuse> rubbs, ahhhh, ok
<rubbs> NET||abuse: it's not perfect, but I'm at least able to get some more refined searches. I'll keep looking because I could use a solution to this too to be honest
<Nayballs> Can anyone link me on what to do, after you've installed windows after you installed ubuntu - I seem to have lost my GRUB it's not even showing up anymore not even error 15. Also auto super grub. isn't working for me
<Fbian> what do you mean it doesnt work outside unix? it is a web-mail isnt it?
<NET||abuse> rubbs, hmm, if they've done it right, might get the effect i need essentially.
<MTecknology> !grub | Nayballs
<ubottu> Nayballs: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<NET||abuse> Fbian, wasn't talking about web-mail..
<caprajax> anyone able to help me to install firefox addons in ubuntu 9.10, FF 3.5.5
<gfather> epinky im using a d-link cam , whats Mercurial ?
<NET||abuse> Fbian, talking about empathy / telepathy,
<grawity> Fbian: Empathy = GNOME's official IM client. So far, Unix-only.
<bro> guys, how can i configure video on ubuntu 9.10? there's no more xorg.conf
<YellowIndie> Help me people, I wanna change my monitor to default 1400x900 but this size  doesn't shows up in System>Preferences>Display. I tried <xrandr addmode output VGA 1400x900> but its not working.
<NET||abuse> rubbs, the telepathy component is available to pidgin as a plugin also? and is telepathy not distributed in a form for windows?
<zend_fan> Does anyone know how to enable xdebug ? I have it installed and showing in phpinfo
<YellowIndie> bro: Something similar here, I wanna configure my screen resolution
<Halitech> bro, YellowIndie sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf then you can edit it and add what you need
<rubbs> NET||abuse: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Windows
<rubbs> NET||abuse: doesn't look like it's full-feature or distrubted as a binary yet
<NET||abuse> hmm, but's it's not beyond possability ;)
<bro> Halitech, thanks, it works man
<hever> where is the gdm config stored? I can't change the theme....
<NET||abuse> rubbs, just wondering what it would take to create a nice system capable of nat traversal etc..
<NET||abuse> rubbs, the first cross paltform solution to be as usable as GTAssist
<rubbs> NET||abuse: yeah, I've been looking for something like that too.
<NET||abuse> ohh,, you could so call it that and have a defensible possition against trading off claims from citrix for GoToAssist... GTAssist = Graphic Terminal Assist
<NET||abuse> screw their trademark : )
<NET||abuse> i'd just like to see telepathy deliver somethign that awsome
<rubbs> NET||abuse: me too
<NET||abuse> hmm, what would i have to learn to contribute to that project ;)
<rubbs> NET||abuse: I'm going to keep looking. I'll let you know what I can find.
<epinky> gfather: it's about drivers repositories, is your webcam well installed? I know it's in other language but maybe you can check there some useful steps: http://mundolinux.portalmundos.com/como-instalar-webcam-en-ubuntu-linux/
<NET||abuse> rubbs, seriously cool dude.. yeh, please.
<rubbs> NET||abuse: not sure, you could go to #telepathy and find out
<NET||abuse> i'm just readint hat freesoftware.org page
<fearthis> anyone want to help me ?
<zend_fan> Does anyone know how to enable xdebug ? I have it installed and showing in phpinf
<NET||abuse> fearthis, !dontask
<YellowIndie> halitect - :(, not happening, can you help me with xrandr . I just wanna change my screens resolution
<grawity> \!fail | NET||abuse
<NET||abuse> hmm, hehe
<rubbs> NET||abuse: np, I want to find a solution too
<fearthis> but i need help lol
<Halitech> YellowIndie, wish I could but I've never done anything with xrandr
<islington> just ask fearthis
<NET||abuse> grawity, i don't normally blast anyone for chan rules.. and i guess thats why :)
<Halitech> !ask | fearthis
<islington> dont ask to ask
<ubottu> fearthis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<miner> I am using karmic and thunderbird v2.x. I would like to use thunderbird v3. I am not sure how to go about installing it and getting my mail into it.
<hiend> Hi
<YellowIndie> hi
<islington> miner install the binary
<YellowIndie> hailtech - :-}
<rubbs> NET||abuse: https://www.yugma.com/
<hiend> I want to connect to empathy without writing a password for mission-control-5th, it asks for the password whenever I want to connect
<fearthis> well i need help with lm sensors i have done the detect but it doesnt give me the same results as what every1 else on the forums is getting so i dont know what to do next
<rubbs> NET||abuse: check that out, I'm still looking but it looks promising.
<grawity> miner: One way is to install from Mozilla's PPA <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa>. Another - official build from <http://ubuntuzilla.sf.net/>
<Halitech> fearthis, your results will depend on your hardware, might not look like everyone elses
<grawity> miner: No matter which way you install it, it'll use the exact same profile as older versions.
<NET||abuse> rubbs, hmm, actually, isn't there a company called dimdim that do some kinda free online session thing....
<miner> grawity: thanks for the tip. Is the ppa the best way?
<naoshige> does ubuntu have like one file
<Fbian> thnx guys!
<naoshige> where you can set everything from system config to network config
<naoshige> wait
<grawity> miner: It probably is... dunno. (I don't use neither Ubuntu nor Thunderbird.)
<rubbs> NET||abuse: haha just found that too
<cime> hi! I have set up a statis IP for my network card in /etc/nerwork/interfaces ... but now I have to manually enter nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf after every reboot... how do I set them so they stay in /etc/resolv.conf?
<NET||abuse> Fbian, hehe,, don't know what we did, but I know, we're awsome arn't we :)
<Halitech> fearthis, can you use pastebin to show the output of sensors
<NET||abuse> rubbs, ;)
<Xeli> Is there a way to install emdebian-tools on jaunty?
<naoshige> here's freebsd's rc.conf - the file where you can configure most of your system settings - http://pastie.org/737241
<fearthis> Halitech yes i understand that but on every1 elses detect at the end it tells them to copy something over to a file but on mine it does i just get this http://pastebin.com/m70153711
<naoshige> does ubuntu have something similar?
<hiend> is there any option to connect to empathy automatically without password?
<rubbs> NET||abuse: https://www.webhuddle.com/
<rubbs> NET||abuse: similar to the others
<NET||abuse> just activated my yugma account will check it out ;)
<naoshige> here's freebsd's rc.conf - the file where you can configure most of your system settings - http://pastie.org/737241
<BluesKaj> I tried lucid , but it breaks X and when I tried to fix org.conf and restart X , it kept looking for X in /usr/bin .. wth ?
<naoshige> does ubuntu have something similar?
<cime> anybody know how to set nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf permanently?
<Fbian> someone knows if i can install roundcube with postfix and dovecot? cause the website doesnt say anything about that...
<alankila> naoshige: the files under /etc/default, I guess.
<Halitech> fearthis, looks like you already had the file, run sensors and see what it gives for an output
<naoshige> much obliged alankila
<NET||abuse> rubbs, yarg.. .bin file to install for yugma
<naoshige> oh yeah
<fearthis> No sensors found!
<fearthis> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<fearthis> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<naoshige> nice..
<rubbs> NET||abuse: yeah it's not open source. The dimdim one is though.
<MTecknology> Fbian: the web ui doesn't care what your system is running
<MTecknology> Fbian: it just conects over imap/smtp
<Halitech> fearthis, did you run it as sudo?
<NET||abuse> rubbs, does dimdim do full screen sharing or is it just for a web presentation idea/
<fearthis> no i will try now
<fearthis> same thing
<NET||abuse> rubbs, wondering what the danger of installing all 3 and trialing them all is :)
<Fbian> oke thnx, im gonna try it when im home! too bad though its not opensource
<NET||abuse> Fbian, what's not open?
<spywarePOP> my remote controls "back"-key is "Shift+Ctrl+Alt+%" in ubuntu, is there anyway i can bind "Shift+Ctrl+alt+%" to "backspace" ?
<Halitech> fearthis, what motherboard do you have?
<limpc> %?
<limpc> as in 5 or as in mac %?
<fearthis> gigabyte ex-58-ud5
<spywarePOP> %
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<rubbs> NET||abuse: not sure about screen sharing, looking now. I don't think trialing all three would be bad. They all seem to have decent reviews
<spywarePOP> i tried bind the button in ubuntu shortcuts, and it say shift+ctrl+alt+%
<NET||abuse> hmm, the yugma does allow the host to remote control the guest's pc :)
<NET||abuse> rubbs, so that's a feature that i need.
<Halitech> fearthis, might be a case that it doesn't have any supported sensors
<epinky> fearthis: check wich sensor you have: sudo sensors-detect sensord
<rubbs> NET||abuse: looks like it does, I'm playing around with it now, but I haven't got it to work quite yet.
<Finnish> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, but this page says I need to have Adobe Flash installed: http://www.acusticaudio.net/modules.php?name=Forums
<Finnish> What to do about it?
<rubbs> NET||abuse: caveat: I'm also working from a win machine right now :( I know it sucks.
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I need help on setting up google DNS.I saw a thread on ubuntu forum but i dont understand how to change DNS since I am using a router
<ubuntunewbie> Any help guys ? thanks
<Fbian> roundcube is not opensource is guess
<MTecknology> !info roundcube
<ubottu> roundcube (source: roundcube): skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IMAP servers - metapackage. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.1-2 (karmic), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<MTecknology> Fbian: if it's in universe it needs to be open sourced..
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, nevermind, thats for forwarding
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, what router do you have?
<fearthis> Halitech http://pastebin.com/m78df20ca
<Fbian> oke thnx man, i pretty new to this sorry! =)
<NET||abuse> rubbs, i have a vista desktop and ubuntu laptop(with vista in a vbox) so i'm mixed environment too
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: I mean it can't set up using ubuntu ? need to go through router ?
<rubbs> NET||abuse: yeah, I'm at work so I have no choice. long story
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: wrt54g
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: linksys
<NET||abuse> rubbs, :)
<Fbian> !info dimdim
<ubottu> Package dimdim does not exist in karmic
<cew_cr> cow' kerenz....
<Halitech> ubuntulog, ideally it would be better to do it at the router, do you know the IP address of the router?
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: 192.168.1.1
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: I still dont get it , how do I do it ?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, ok, open a browser and go to that address
<rubbs> NET||abuse: http://www.yuuguu.com/home found another one, I'm still looking at dim dim, but it's actually hard to find out what it actually does
<cew_cr> babi.........
<mattgyver> anybody having problems logging into the forums today?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, http://www.corenetworkz.com/2009/08/how-to-enter-dns-settings-in-linksys.html
<MTecknology> mattgyver: #ubuntuforums
<rubbs> NET||abuse: you know what, i don't think dimdim does desktop sharing. :(
<mattgyver> MTecknology, thanks, didnt know that existed and the topic answered my question :)
<NET||abuse> rubbs, yeh, i think i evaluated dim dim about a year ago and came to that conclusion.. that's why i htink i remembered them.
<bradpitt> !language > cew_cr
<ubottu> cew_cr, please see my private message
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: my router got  Static DNS 1:  ,  Static DNS 2: ,  Static DNS 3:  , WINS .All are empty
<assad> i am using koala but my ubuntu one is not working. it says capabilities mismatch! how can i make it work?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, so enter the info that you have from google on the dns numbers to use
<fasta> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rubbs> NET||abuse: Web huddle does though.
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: Do I need to reconnect my internet connection ? how to check I had successfully connected to google dns ?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, probably will need to restart the router
<coldReactive42> wtf
<wlada> hello! I have troubles with KK 9.10, nautilus today went mad, it's not possible work normally on my PC. Nautilus can't connect to ftps, open folder, flashdiscs.... anybody have idea what's going on?
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech:  how to check I had successfully connected to google dns ?
<coldReactive42> Did anyone see this?
<coldReactive42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8473401#post8473401
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, log into the router again and check to make sure the entries are still there
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: ok thanks , now restart my router
<skx_> What is the minimum required kernel for karmic?  I've got a machine which fails to boot 50% of the time with karmic running 2.6.27.41 - seems to have udev issues
<coldReactive42> err
<coldReactive42> karmic I think has x.x.31
<skx_> right I see that from the release notes. I just wonder if there is a definitive minimum version - I know udev sometimes requires specific min versions
 * skx_ has no clue about upstart/other system daemons.
<coldReactive42> worksforme (tm)
<rreyes> Hi all... how do I troubleshoot video hardware acceleration? I am not able to enable it
<Halitech> rreyes, what video card do you have?
<rreyes> I have a Radeon Mobility 3450
<rreyes> ATI
<tarzeau> any hints on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/485709 ?
<Halitech> rreyes, any drivers you can enable in hardware drivers?
<isolat3dsh33p> rreyes: Install proprietary driver?
<rreyes> Halitech: Yes... FGLRX appears to be disabled, but I can't enable it
<rreyes> and I just installed the proprietary drivers from ATI website
<Plouj> hi
<rreyes> When I try to activate FGLRX, I enter my password, but nothing happens
<Plouj> for some reason /etc/profile.d/* or /etc/profile isn't being sourced in my terminals, what gives?
<isolat3dsh33p> rreyes: The one you installed maybe not suitable for the current kernel
<Plouj> I'm using Ubuntu hardy
<NET||abuse> rreyes, did you restart your X session? logout and log back in?
<rreyes> NET||abuse: yes
<isolat3dsh33p> rreyes: Reboot?
<rreyes> isolat3dsh33p: already did that
<priv4t3> hi
<rreyes> I read I need to uninstall FGLRX so that ATI drivers work
<isolat3dsh33p> rreyes: Can you give me the link where you downloaded the ATI driver?
<rreyes> from here: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: restart but how do I check which DNS I had connected?
<rreyes> Linux x86_64
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, can anyone reccomend an alternative to anti-static bags for moving my pc components temporarily? I need to take my RAM dow to the local pc store to get it checked to determine whether the Mboard or RAM is the issue.
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, check the router settings and make sure they are still what you entered
<Halitech> b3rz3rk3r, sandwich bags will work in a pinch
<anonmatir> b3rz3rk3r: !
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: yes it's at the status google dns1 8.8.8.4 but there are also dns2 and dns3 for my isp
<b3rz3rk3r> Halitech, really? i thought that they would cause static build up on their own. I was thinking of wrapping it in tp, then in a sammich bag. Good plan?
<anonmatir> b3rz3rk3r: put it in ur pocket and get on ur cycle
<b3rz3rk3r> anonmatir, lol
<anonmatir> i do that
<anonmatir> ny ways.. what test u need a do?
<Halitech> b3rz3rk3r, the tp would cause more static then the bag
<b3rz3rk3r> anonmatir, srsly? that cant be good
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, did google only give you 1?
<b3rz3rk3r> Halitech, mkay, thanks, il just use a ziplock then
<rubbs> NET||abuse: http://www.kolabora.com/news/2006/10/05/screen_sharing_tools_and_technology.htm It's kinda old, but it compares quite a few solutions. Most of which won't work on Linux but there are some in there
<anonmatir> never had any isses for the last 10? years ??......
<wlada> anyone has problem with nautilus in KK9.10?
<b3rz3rk3r> anonmatir, mobo isnt detecting RAM when inserted, but is displaying all the right error codes when removed otherwise
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: yes - DNS 1:   	8.8.4.4
<wlada> I'm really quite desperate
<b3rz3rk3r> anonmatir, so without another machine to test with i cant be sure whether ram or mobo is cause
<amerinese> is there anyway to undelete a file i deleted on the command line?
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me is there any way to get executr .py script at specific time  i tried to make one for me to show up notification but ... i am not able to run it on specific time .. any help would be of great help for me to run an coustom msg i am using ubuntu 9.10
<hever> how can I determine what keyboard my notebook uses ?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, if you have the google entry as number 1, it will use that one unless there is an issue, then it will go to the next one in the list
<anonmatir> b3rz3rk3r: i face(d) that issue too at times :(\
<rreyes> so, any ideas on how to solve the ATI problem?
<b3rz3rk3r> anonmatir, sux huh? Im sad without my gaming rig :p
<RottenEgg3X> Hi all!
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: but until now , how do I test and make sure whether it's using the first DNS1 or DNS2 ?
<Ripp_> Hello
<NET||abuse> rubbs, hmm, will read that,, cheers ;)
<Ripp_> Ubuntu server is telling me a system restart is required...how do I found out why it asks for this?
<mgv1> what can i do if i cant add songbird to repesatories?
<anonmatir> hever: repeat  i lost ur question
<Jamed> ranjan: kind of hard to describe, you should take a loock at man cron
<fasta> How can I get http://www.ics.uci.edu/~eppstein/projects/pairs/Applications/RayDiagram/ to work on Ubuntu?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, try a known address that doesn't work and see what happens
<Jamed> ranjan: *look
<fasta> It is a website containing a java applet.
<anonmatir> hever: u mean if qwert or not :( ;)
<fasta> I installed java6 already and the plugins, but I get an error when it loads.
<priv4t3> hi
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: ?? sorry dont it , what do you mean ?
<anonmatir> fasta: u installed plugins for ur browser
<RottenEgg3X> Is the Ubuntu Forum still down?
<hever> anonmatir, now to know if I can use an existing hotkey configuration...
<rubbs> !hi | priv4t3
<ubottu> priv4t3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fasta> anonmatir, yes
<fasta> anonmatir, I get an error in the Java console.
<llutz> ranjan: use at/atd or cron
<fasta> anonmatir, someone reported that it did work on Java5.
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, try something like http://thissitedoesntexist.com
<Kacor> ubuntu-pl
<anonmatir> fasta: java 5 new or old?
<fasta> anonmatir, if you have no clue, do not answer.
<anonmatir> fasta: no harm in trying right!?
<isolat3dsh33p> rreyes: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: server not found
<Halitech> fasta, works fine for me
<fasta> Halitech, I use Karmic with a fresh sun packages.
<MTecknology> How can I see what package installed a certain app?
<fasta> s/a//
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, thats what it should do, not sure if google has a custom page or not
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: ???
<Halitech> fasta, did you install the jre package?
<grawity> MTecknology: dpkg -S /path/to/a/file
<bradpitt> fasta : works fine for me also, i'm using openjdk
<fasta> Halitech, yes.
<MTecknology> grawity: thanks
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, some dns servers will give a custom page when you try an address that doesn't work
<hever> neither dmesg not lshw list my notebook keyboard. But I need to know it to configure the multimedia keys using keytouch...
<Halitech> fasta, check about:plugins to see if its in your browser or not
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: hm i have no idea about that.I wanted to test on google dns since browsing using isp dns is very slow
<om26er> ubuntunewbie: i am using google dns but no effect on browsing
<b3rz3rk3r> Halitech, about this sandwich bag idea... should i wash it first, or just rinse it or what?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, try some of the sites that you were seeing as slow
<upp> i have a problem with my wif: it's very slow, but with cable it's very quick
<ubuntunewbie> om26er: my isp running slow on browsing and viewing youtube
<Halitech> b3rz3rk3r, if its a brand new bag then no
<b3rz3rk3r> Halitech, alrighty, cool. thx ;)
<krishnan> hi
<om26er> !hi | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<krishnan> i recently upgraded myself from ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04. I am not able to play and watch videos when i visit youtube and iam also nt able to see meebo chat widgets on websites. pls help
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: same youtube still slow for me
<researcher1> I did everything as suggested here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  but still cant boot from hard disk.HELP please?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, slow as in loading the main page or loading the videos?
<anonmatir> krishnan: i think u need flash and java plugin for ur browser
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: loading video
<fasta> Halitech, the plugin _is_ loaded. I can see it loading and I see the Java console and it fails. It is also listed in about:plugins.
<naoshige> does named (bind) come with ubuntu?
<krishnan> anonmatir: can i install them through synaptic packet manager?
<Halitech> ubuntulog, dns wont have anything to do with slow loading videos
<naoshige> i dont see it in /etc
<naoshige> or is it like in freebsd where it comes jailed in a sandbox in /var/named?
<naoshige> nope not there either
<amerinese> What is the new name for /dev/hda ?  It doesn't seem to exist.
<naoshige> amerinese: it has a new name?
<gzephyr> question about the ubuntu vpn.... when i turn it on it disrupts local communication... any ways to have local and vpn comunication?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, what kind of speeds are you getting on your connection?
<krishnan> gzephyr: no, you can have either local connection or VPN on.
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech: 1mb on packages but youtube load 9kb
<amerinese> naoshige: I don't know, I'm following a recipe for using foremost, it doesn't show up in the dev directory
<Halitech> amerinese, probably /dev/sdX
<naoshige> hehe
<anonmatir> krishnan: mozilla firefox has some option for the menus on the browser window top left (file  edit... etc) u have a plugin thing there
<amerinese> Halitech: thanks
<NssOne> hrm
<naoshige> /dev/sdX is the freebsd way of naming disks
<naoshige> *hint hint*
<wlada> Help me... freezing nautilus (I tried reinstall of nautilus packages), thunar is working... on KK9.10
<NssOne> can't log into the forums
<amerinese> naoshige: But this is a clean install of 9.10
<krishnan> anonmatir: iam using google chrome for linux and iam enjoying it more than the firefox. it is lighter and fun to use
<naoshige> oh
<amerinese> At least I know for sure no FreeBSD
<naoshige> best of luck amerinese
<alankila> being better than firefox is not much of a challenge.
<researcher1> shall repeat my question once again?
<Halitech> naoshige, ubuntu has been using the /dev/sdX method for a few releases now
<LuisGMarine> if I want to get started in programming, what's the best beginner language to start with?  Something that most linux programs are written in.  So in the future I can contribute code to Linux.
<anonmatir> krishnan: do u mean chromium? i use that too because u cant access microsoft owa applications on mizilla, but do not use chromium for youtube.. well is it not unstable?
<anonmatir> LuisGMarine: c
<researcher1> I did everything as suggested here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  but still cant boot from hard disk.HELP please?
<alankila> LuisGMarine: there is no one language, sadly. You should probably know C, C++ and Python to be able to deal with most common languages you are going to meet.
<naoshige> LuisGMarine: but the coolest yet most elegant language right now is Ruby
<LuisGMarine> lol
<NssOne> ok, so i have an issue with the display for my ubuntu and xserver (im guessing)
<alankila> these days some applications are written in C#, and Java is also raising its head, though.
<krishnan> anonmatir: not chromium. iam using google chrome browser for linux.
<LuisGMarine> I just want to help Ubuntu & Linux down the line
<naoshige> Ruby is phasing out PHP
<LuisGMarine> I got it down to C and C++ but haven't read on the differences between the two
<NssOne> i have a netbook with a 1024x768 res, but i can only get ubuntu to load a low res 800x600 res for my display
<LuisGMarine> I guess C is a good start
<w1ngnutt_> LuisGMarine: I agree with alankila, in the languages you should learn. Python is probably the easiest place to start tho
<naoshige> it's about to phase out Python too, but Python is a great (and similar) language so that's gonna be hard
<naoshige> are you crazy
<naoshige> C is HARD AS HELL man
<naoshige> and it's ugly as f***
<LuisGMarine> lol
<LuisGMarine> lmao
<LuisGMarine> soooo C++?
<naoshige> no ruby
<anonmatir> LuisGMarine: if that is ur first programming language .. u can try basic,gwbasic, qbasic a try
<naoshige> in the future everything will be written in ruby
<anonmatir> why not perl?
<LuisGMarine> so start learning ruby
<naoshige> anonmatir: why should he even bother learning languages that are 30 years old?
<LuisGMarine> lol
<naoshige> ruby is phasing out perl too
<naoshige> perl is overly complex
<krishnan> anonmatir: not chromium. iam using google chrome browser for linux.
<naoshige> the only people who still stick with stuff like perl, php, python and what not are people who've spent a great deal of their lives learning them
<Sacho> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alankila> I think ruby is probably on its way out. It's still not even installed by default on any system I know.
<naoshige> and their egoes prevent them from opening their minds to the real world
<naoshige> ruby is new
<Milos_SD> I'm trying to get Intel Wireless 2200BG to work, but without luck. It is a wireless on old IBM ThinkPad T42p laptop. I'm alweys geting ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Reseting.
<alankila> in contrast, perl and python *are* installed by default. That tells something about how likely you are going to meet ruby.
<naoshige> there are already os'es written only in ruby
<Milos_SD> Can someone help me fix that? :S
<IdleOne> !ot | naoshige
<ubottu> naoshige: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Milos_SD> and offcorse, eth1 interface isn't ready
<LuisGMarine> sorry didn't meant to get you guys in trouble
<naoshige> ruby also represents the future of modern web development (the whole rails + merb merging..)
<LuisGMarine> I'll start with Python
<naoshige> np LuisGMarine
<naoshige> just glad to help
<naoshige> LuisGMarine: after all this stuff i told you?
<LuisGMarine> wait who's pro ruby
<LuisGMarine> lol
<naoshige> i am
<alankila> LuisGMarine: python is a fine language. No language I know is best for beginner -- C is simple, but too easy to crash with, C++ is complex and near incomprehensible, Perl is awful, Python ... I guess I like it most
<naoshige> alankila: but you don't know Ruby
<sipior> alankila: naoshige: gentlemen, this is not a language-advocacy channel :-)
<LuisGMarine> like what is Ubuntu writen in? C?
<LuisGMarine> sorry again
<LuisGMarine> I'll post in the forums
<LuisGMarine> I don't want to get in trouble with the IRC Secret Police
<jhb> Hi *. How can I get informed of any changes on the whole filesystem  - I assume inotify would run out of memory for 400k+ directories?
<LuisGMarine> I gotta restart anyway, new kernel for 64-bit
<LuisGMarine> thanks for the suggestions guys =)
<scythepad> Hi can somebody please assist me with running Mono? I seem to be getting plenty of errors.
<NssOne> the ubuntu forums are screwed
<WeazelON> hey guys, i've re-install karmic a few days ago, and did it from an external cdrom via USB,  now for some reason, i've noticed, that ubuntu doesn't recognize my internal cdrom
<Guest91774> hi all
<Guest91774> i am using Compaq Presario M2000 with Ubuntu 9.10
<researcher1> Is it possible to have someone solve online my boot failure problem ?
<Guest91774> but i am not able to use by wireless connection
<Guest91774> how to config it
<fasta> A particular Java applet does work in Opera, but not in Firefox3.5. How can they even make those things not work? Java Applets exist for more than 10 years already.
<anti_> hello
<mcpasdgarrett> Hi all
<WeazelON> please guys, i've re-install karmic a few days ago, and did it from an external cdrom via USB,  now for some reason, i've noticed, that ubuntu doesn't recognize my internal cdrom
<alankila> fasta: my simple recommendation is to try and find a replacement for firefox for day-to-day activities. I think it's one of the worst browsers out there except for the many fine extensions it has.
<anti_> parle francais ici
<syockit> fasta: apparently we have many different Java VM, and different versions at that
<mcpasdgarrett> Can I create a swap partition on a running system using a empty drive that is currently in the system?
<usamahashimi> hi
<alankila> mcpasdgarrett: yes.
<alankila> mkswap a partition, add it to fstab, swapon -a.
<fasta> alankila, I think Chrome on Windows is the only decent browser. Too bad it has no adblock.
<syockit> fasta: As for one working in Opera but not in Firefox, yes I think it's a browser problem
<fasta> Opera is nice too, but too slow, imho.
<usamahashimi> i have install nvidia driver from repo, i am trying to set resol to 1024x768 but the nvidia-settings tool is giving error that it can not save the settings in xorg.conf
<paolo> what ext using of ubuntu 9.10?
<fasta> It might be that they are the only browser which actually renders the webpage like it should, but then the websites are simply too complex.
<alankila> I believe in webkit personally. chrome is webkit-based so I guess that qualifies.
<WeazelON> usamahashimi, run "sudo nvidia-settings"
<mcpasdgarrett> alankila:does mkswap create a partition or just a swap file on an existing partition?
<usamahashimi> WeazelON: yea, i did that but still its giving this error
<paolo> why is it ubuntu karmic koala use extension4 ?
<scythepad> Hi can anybody please assist me with running a .NET executable in wine?
<fasta> alankila, yes, webkit is a good basis, but the various optimizations Google did do make a difference.
<alankila> mcpasdgarrett: mkswap can do either. Partitions are just files on linux, of particular, fixed size. They are special files, alright, but still. So, mkswap can make a partition out of any file you point it to.
<Guest91774> any help
<naoshige> alankila: have you developed / designed anything special with python then?
<WeazelON> usamahashimi: thats weird,  should work using sudo... maybe try to add sudo to the launcher itself or something
<fasta> Haskell is a better Python.
<alankila> fasta: actually, their javascript is not as good as the squirrelfish thing apple recently built.
<mcpasdgarrett> alankila: So would there be any difference in using fdisk to create the swap partition vs using mkswap?
<bradpitt> usamahashimi,  do you create xconfig file?
<alankila> mcpasdgarrett: apples and oranges. mkswap can't partition anything. It can just repurpose a partition for use as swap device.
<alankila> naoshige: some signal processing applications.
<fasta> alankila, Javascript is a mistake of course. Why send text to the browser when you can also send bytecode?
<naoshige> alankila: like what?
<alankila> naoshige: I deal with audio as hobby so I've used scipy to do some scientific computing, filter design, etc.
<naoshige> nice
<usamahashimi> bradpitt: i used nvidia-xconfig and it created the xorg file with only display settings
<mcpasdgarrett> alankila: So since the drive isn't partitioned I would need to fdisk it and I might as well use fdisk to make the partition a swap partition correct?
<naoshige> yeah i work with audio too, i love it
<naoshige> what type of filters though?
<alankila> fasta: I disagree.
<fasta> alankila, why?
<naoshige> im more on the production side though - http://myspace.com/soultanisyourfriend
<alankila> mcpasdgarrett: you misunderstand the purpose of partition type. Linux ignores it, mostly.
<scythepad> Hi can anybody please assist me with running a .NET executable in wine?
<naoshige> damn
<naoshige> I wanted to show that LuisGMarine this http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?PythonVsRuby
<mgv1> ive a little problem - the ubuntu alt cd installation does not responding to keyboard
<alankila> mcpasdgarrett: when you can flag a partition as swap partition it means nothing to the linux kernel. The filesystem on the partition is all that matters. The filesystem must be a swap filesystem -- it must contain a swap header -- that is what mkswap does for you.
<sipior> naoshige: still not a language-advocacy channel. leave it alone.
<mcpasdgarrett> alankila: Ah, that makes much more sense now.  Thanks much.
<alankila> fasta: the javascript text is efficient enough. Shaders for games are uploaded as text files to the graphics driver as well. I suppose you would regard using text for that as mistake as well? I think text is a *great* API. It's accessible, simple, and frankly efficient enough.
<naoshige> sipior: alright alright
<usamahashimi> WeazelON: now i run the nvidia-settings as root but still its not saving in xorg file
<fasta> alankila, well, it might be a micro-optimization.
<usamahashimi> bradpitt: how can i correct this display problem?
<sipior> alankila: fasta: and you two as well. let's keep things focused on ubuntu.
<ghostlines> how to fully remove and then reinstall a package, after i reinstalled apache2 the config file map wasn't reinstalled
<ghostlines> anyone know why this may be?
<sj4m35-15> how do I enable 3D acceleration for a GMA940 Intel graphics chipset?
<WeazelON> usamahashimi, could you paste the exact error you're receiving ?
<usamahashimi> WeazelON: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Safe> Can you check a NTFS disk for error from ubunu?
<bro> safe, search for badblocks command
<Safe> bro: Which is?
<alankila> mcpasdgarrett: also, please take a moment to examine something called compcache or ramzswap
<researcher1> how can I past errors ? where to generate log?
<Safe> The check option from within gparted is suffiecent?
<WeazelON> usamahashimi: hmmm, try-- " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg "
<NssOne> Hello. I'm running karmic on a netbook with a 1024x768 res, but I can only get ubuntu to load a low res 800x600 res for my display. And there is no way to change from that in the display settings. /var/log/xorg.0 says no screens found
<alankila> it is a way to extend linux memory without swapping to a disk by having a growing ramdisk which contains compressed memory pages.
<bradpitt> usamahashimi, when i get that error msg, i do sudo nvidia-xconfig and then gksu nvidia-settings, but i don't know if it will works for you, i'm new.
<resno> i started something in "screen" how do i go back and close it?
<bro> Safe: "badblocks -svn /mount_point" just have in mind that you can check only unmounted partitions
<naoshige> how do i set stuff like named and other network services to start at startup?
<coz_> ah oh   http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2009/12/and-so-it-begins.html
<bro> Safe: and never use "-w" argument which is a distructive read-write method
<bro> Safe: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_badblocks.htm
<usamahashimi> WeazelON: i run that command, now what to do?
<WeazelON> now try sudo nvidia-settings
<trism> resno: screen -ls to see what instances there are, screen -r pid to reattach to it, ctrl+a \ to kill all windows (there is a way to do it without attaching it but I don't remember it off the top of my head)
<WeazelON> and try to save it
<researcher1> how to paste errors here?
<grawity> researcher1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<naoshige> how do i set stuff like named and other network services to start at startup?
<naoshige> anyone?
<resno> trism: thanks! i was going to reboot just to kill the instances. but who reboots linux?
<naoshige> err, WHERE do i set this
<naoshige> in what file. thanks in advance.
<syockit> paolo: ext4 is a successor to previous default ext3, is deemed to be stable now that numerous patches have been applied
<usamahashimi> WeazelON: ok
<Pr302> hi all, I have a mac pro with nvidia geforce gt 120 and the apple LED cinema display and the display resolution is 1280x720. in mac os the max res is 1920x1200. I tried to install the suggested nvidia drivers but after restarting the computer I get something like tv static.. any ideas for a solution?
<coz_> resno,   I reboot all the time :)
<iceroot> !boot | naoshige
<ubottu> naoshige: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dtownhero> Pr302: how did you install the drivers?
<naoshige> thanks iceroot!!!
<alankila> naoshige: you generally install it, then change it in /etc/default/named to start, then do "service named start". This is how things normally are packaged.
<paolo> syockit: thanks man
<resno> kernel updates are the only reason to reboot right?
<Pr302> from a menu item which looked like a PCI card
<alankila> the file in /etc/default is likely not named because there's no package by that name, though...
<usamahashimi> WeazelON: no, its not saving, terminal is giving error: VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf   --and this error-- Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Configured Screen Device"
<mgv1> ive a little problem - the ubuntu alt cd installation does not responding to keyboard
<mgv1> there is a short key for loading email images in evolution? - that bevcausw icant see the button
<WeazelON> usamahashimi: try delete or rename your xorg.conf,open terminal and let nvidia xconfig create a new one:    sudo nvidia-xconfig         and then -- sudo nvidia-settings,  there should be no more parsing error
<dtownhero> mgv1: I always just allow it to download all images. It will warn you if the spam messages are attempting to use cross site scripting and allow you to block it.
<rsukumarjoe> I've a sound prob
<rsukumarjoe> can anybody help me 2 resolve?
<Kejk_PL> Hi, I have a problem with panels in Gnome, *every* two X starts they are replaced - top panel is at bottom, bottom panel is at top. I checked preferences, they are are ok.
<WeazelON> usamahashimi: did it solve your problem ?
<Kejk_PL> Update: after installing newst (190) nvidia drivers, it happens only one for 4-5 restarts
<dassouki> i lost my menus on pidgin, gimp, eclipse, tux guitar after upgrading to 9.10. The apps wor fine, but there are no menus
<allam> #pidgin
<sixtila> If you were to do xml manipulation, perl or Ruby?
<dassouki> allam: thanks for the silly reply
<WeazelON> brb
<maco> sixtila: python xml.dom is simple enough
<ranjan_> hello every body can you tell me how to use gnome shedule so that it can .. execute the program which i have configured but without showing  terminal windo .. please help me
<sixtila> cool thanks
<alankila> dassouki: make a new user and log on into that. See if the apps work better that way.
<alankila> That way you can isolate whether it's a configuration problem or something wrong with the system generally.
<iceroot> ranjan_: a gui tool?
<burkmat> Woke up to Ubuntu being stuck at 640x480. Any ideas why this sudden change of mind regarding resolution?
<iceroot> ranjan_: or a cli-command?
<ranjan_> ya
<dassouki> alankila: can i do it while i'm logged in to this menu system ? or do i have to logoff and relogin ?
<alankila> dassouki: you could try executing "adduser foo" in terminal.
<hum_> How can I check if hw accellerator is used or not?
<ranjan_> ice root :: i am using gui tool but it is showing an extra terminal windo .. i dont wnt to open those extra windo
<bro> hum_, ""
<alankila> dassouki: once you have user called foo, log on with that, once done, deluser foo and remove the vestigal home directory /home/foo.
<ranjan_> ice root :: i am using gui tool but it is showing an extra terminal windo .. i dont wnt to open those extra windo 's which use to open  up
<bro> hum_, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<alankila> if it works with foo, you could try destroying your .gnome* and .gconf* directories that should eradicate all your settings. Lamentable, but that could fix it. (You can make a backup if you like.)
<MarkMcLT_> The download link for 9.10 located at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download lists only the 32-bit version. Is there some reason for that? The documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu refers to a custom options menu to select 64 bit, but as far as I can see that doesn't exist.
<MarkMcLT_> I meant the menu doesn't exist
<dassouki> alankila: negative, problem persists
<error404notfound> 1. How can i start a nautilus file browser in home folder at login? what should i add to startup applications. 2. Gnome-Do keeps asking me for keyring password on every login, its same as my login password, how to make it automatic?
<lightbricko> With Empathy, how do I view the entire IRC channel topic? Currently, the topic is truncated to fit the screen.
<Pici> MarkMcLT_: What about the 'Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows' link?
<grawity> error404notfound: Do you have "auto-login" enabled on Ubuntu?
<hum_>  glxinfo
<hum_> Error: unable to open display
<error404notfound> grawity, yes
<ranjan_> ice root :: i am using gnome schedule  for this purpose any idea how to prevent opening of that extra terminal windo
<t0rc> My system is telling me it needs rebooted. Is there a way to see why from terminal?
<hum_> bro : Thank you. Maybe I need to use X to use your method
<iceroot> !tab | ranjan_
<ubottu> ranjan_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<alankila> dassouki: ok. I would guess that the package manager would report something like half-installed packages or something like that. What happens if you do apt-gte dist-upgrade, does it report packages not upgraded or errors or something?
<iceroot> ranjan_: sorry, dont know, just using cron
<MarkMcLT_> Ah thanks, didn't see that!!
<Starcraftmazter> is it just me or is the flash in 9.10 really buggy
<grawity> error404notfound: That's the reason why Ubuntu cannot unlock the keyring automatically -- it doesn't know the password for it. You need to remove keyring's password (set it to a blank one).
<om26er> Starcraftmazter: flash is not open source
<pzn> Hi, Is jaunty=9.04 ?
<grawity> Starcraftmazter: Flash on Linux has always been buggy as hell.
<grawity> pzn: Yes.
<RottenEgg3X> Anyone knows why that my video settings in Xorg does not automatically change when I set configurations on the nVidia X Server Settings??
<om26er> Starcraftmazter: flash is properietry
<Bob_Dole> Starcraftmazter, It's buggy.
<grawity> error404notfound: Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys.
<om26er> Starcraftmazter: no its not.
<Bob_Dole> Starcraftmazter, It's buggy but we can't fix it*
<error404notfound> grawity, to remove the password i would have to delete it and effectively losing all keys with it... right?
<dassouki> alankila: i have to go now .. i'll be back in a bit
<error404notfound> grawity, lemme try
<alankila> Starcraftmazter: 64-bit linux?
<Starcraftmazter> is it possible to go back to the version of flash which was included in 9.04?
<Starcraftmazter> alankila: yes
<grawity> error404notfound: You only have to change the keyring's master password.
<grawity> error404notfound: There is no need to delete the entire keyring.
<alankila> Starcraftmazter: if so, get rid of the flash installed by ubuntu for you and download the 64-bit alpha flash. It works really good compared to the crap ubuntu pushed for you.
<alankila> just do it.
<Starcraftmazter> alankila: sure thing, where can I get it from
<alankila> adobe.com :) I dunno, google for it.
<legend2440> RottenEgg3X: try  gksudo nvidia-settings
<Starcraftmazter> alankila: and how do I get rid of the default one
<alankila> the reason why 64-bit ubuntu's flash sucks is that it's 32-bit inside nspluginwrapper and that thing works very, very poorly. I had it crashing and stalling practically every second page load.
<alankila> but I've yet to see problems with the 64-bit alpha flash.
<iceroot> alankila: then use 64bit flash from adobe
<alankila> iceroot: that's what I do.
<jihedamine> 64-bits alpha flash works flawlessly for me too
<alankila> Starcraftmazter: apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree, I think.
<RottenEgg3X> legend2440:  ..that will be saves in Xorg automatically?
<alankila> once you got the 64-bit flash file, drop it in .mozilla/firefox/plugins, if I remember correctly.
<eman> can you make a deb file from a tar.gz file?
<error404notfound> grawity, done, lemme logout and log back in to check. Btw before that can you tell me how can i add a file browser windows to open at login? i have tried adding "nautilus /home/username" "nautilus file:///home/username" in startup applications but no use...
<alankila> eh... it's probably just .mozilla/plugins
<RottenEgg3X> legend2440:  ..that is The settings..
<eman> can you make a deb file from a tar.gz file?
<resno> how do  i find my screen sessions? someone said it earlier, but i closed the window :(
<legend2440> RottenEgg3X: when you press  Save to X Configuration File  it should write changes to  xorg.conf
<grawity> resno: Start with 'screen --help'
<RottenEgg3X> legend2440:  You see, everytime I boot up, I have to go to the nVideo server...  That's quite annoying! ;-)
<RottenEgg3X> Ah I see, ok, thanks legeng2440! :-)
<sipior> resno: screen -d -r, iirc
<grawity> resno: Look for "reattach to a detached session"
<kavurt> how can I restart pulseaudio
<iceroot> kavurt: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart   iw ould say
<resno> grawity: sipior thanks both, im back on track :)
<Guest79661> why can't i get streaming audio on my firefox
<resno> Guest79661: where are you streaming from?
<error404notfound> grawity, okay, now no applications asks me for keyring password which is great...
<alankila> iceroot: unlikely, it's configured for per-user session. killall -TERM pulseaudio and then start any pulse-using app.
<error404notfound> Question # 2: How to add a file browser window at login? i have tried "nautilus /home/shoaibi", "/nautilus file:///home/shoaibi/" and even "nautilus --no-desktop computer:"
<Guest79661> my local radio station
<Guest79661> online
<Oddbio> I can't find a free program that will allow me to access my linux files from windows for ext4. I found some for ext2 or ext3 though...
<ViaNocturna851> Oddbio: There used to be some for ext2 and 3 like you indicated but as far as I know and personal experience, there isn't one
<ece> mafmamdf
<bradpitt> Hi.. what is this error output means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/338730/ do i need to restore grub?
<livingdaylight> have there been issues with the kernel update today? My laptop spat out: "init: unreadahead-other main process(748) terminated with status 4
<iceroot> alankila: good to know, thx
<livingdaylight> and now i have problems accessing my phone via bluetooth which was working before
<Oddbio> livingdaylight: I just updated and didn't get any messages. But I haven't restarted yet.. so not sure.
<livingdaylight> Oddbio, ok
<ViaNocturna851> livingdaylight: I have done the update and restarted, I have not received any errors or messages and all appears fine, however since I don't use BT I don't know about that
<alankila> hmm... signal 4 is SIGILL
<alankila> or maybe that's just return code. I guess I'm wrong about this.
<livingdaylight> I'm not getting bluetooth not accessing my phone issues
<livingdaylight> error message:  Could not display "obex://[00:21:FE:A3:B6:FB]/"
<Starcraftmazter> thanks alankila, it's much better
<livingdaylight> ViaNocturna851, it was fine on my Desktop but that's what happened on the laptop
<ViaNocturna851> livingdaylight: have you tried to disassociate the device and reassociate it?
<celldweller> hi
<alankila> Starcraftmazter: excellent. I do not understand the process by which ubuntu users got stuck with the 32-bit flash, though. Everyone must have seen how much better the 64-bit flash would have been. :-/
<mattgyver> When mounting a share as 'mediaplayer' owned by 'mediaplayer' on my server it is showing the shared directory owned by 'bonnie' and a different group however on the server the files are owned by 'mediaplayer' any ideas?
<livingdaylight> ViaNocturna851, no, how do i do that?
 * om26er waits for the day when there will be no need of FLASH
<livingdaylight> ViaNocturna851, properties and 'remove' ?
<rsukumarjoe> anybody here?
<ViaNocturna851> livingdaylight: If you click System > Preferences > Bluetooth, you should get a list of your devices
<livingdaylight> and reconnect from scratch?
<ViaNocturna851> livingdaylight: Yes try that
<burkmat> Something screwed up my resolution, I assume some update or something played with xorg.conf. How would I go about resetting things as they were? Everything worked by default after install.
<ViaNocturna851> livingdaylight: It's worth a shot
<livingdaylight> ViaNocturna851, yup - thanks for the idea... working now
<JediMaster> for some reason (maybe the recent kernel upgrade) I no longer get audio, if I modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek everything comes back to life, any ideas why it's only just started happening? Should I just add the module to /etc/modules?
<ViaNocturna851> livingdaylight: No problem
<alankila> Hmm. It begins to sound like a major screw-up with the new kernel.
<jennie> I installed gparted on ubuntu 9.04 and I want to format 1gb USb disk but getting this error , please help http://i47.tinypic.com/2cn9wz5.jpg
<ViaNocturna851> jennie: Do you have a little switch on the side of the USB stick?
<alankila> jennie: it sounds like a write protect bit? Does your usb stick have something like that?
<jennie> no there is no switch at disk , its a mobile card
<laeg> is there a a record of commands entered into terminal?
<kahen> is there a way to force a graceful logout from gnome of another user when logged in via ssh (terminal only. no X. obviously needs sudo)
<ThePassingShadow> Does anyone perhaps know of an app that puts two different images as two different wallpapers in Ubuntu ?
<legend2440> laeg: in terminal type   history
<ViaNocturna851> jennie: It sounds to me like the usb is write protected at the moment
<laeg> history
<laeg> legend2440: just kidding, ty :)
<jennie> ViaNocturna851 please look at this http://i47.tinypic.com/2cn9wz5.jpg
<Starcraftmazter> onto the next thing
<Starcraftmazter> why is it that when i copy a URL from firefox, then shut down firefox, the URL is magically gone from the clipboard
<ThePassingShadow> Yay StarCraft
<Fujk> what GUI application can show me disk usage?
<bradpitt> hi.. if i get this error output http://paste.ubuntu.com/338730/ do i need to restore grub? thanks
<gubuntu> if i run aptitude show programname, and it shows that it is installed, does that mean that i definitely installed that program WITH aptitude? and not from source?
<vagvaf_> fujk what do u mean by disk usage ?
<Gwince> Fujk: Disk Utility or gparted
<vagvaf_> check Disk Usage Analyzer too
<HaskellLove_> what is the problem with my appache on ubuntu when i try to restart it i get this: http://hpaste.org/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=13923#a13923
<irfan_> i have downloading problem
<bdfoster> irfan_, what seems to be the problem
<NesWork> my xorg seems to have memory leak... dose any one have the same problem?
<llutz> gubuntu: it only says package is installed and known to the packagemanagement, could also be installed with checkinstall etc.
<irfan_> when i download a file from messenger then download speed is 120 kb/s
<HaskellLove_> I try to open a php file on ubuntu with firefox, and firefox proposes to download the file instead of executing PHP thus I suppose that the Apache configuration isn't correct ???
<bdfoster> irfan_, that could be a number of things
<llutz> gubuntu: it won't list apps installed via "make install"
<irfan_> but when i downlaod any software with softwae menager then it will 8 kb/s
<Pici> HaskellLove_: Its just a warning, its not stopping apache from actually starting.  To make the error go away, you'll need a ServerName directive outside of any of our VirtualHost blocks.  See http://stackoverflow.com/questions/708005/how-does-apache-determine-the-fqdn for more info.
<thevishy> i am doing the update now
<irfan_> i have this problem from few days
<bdfoster> where do you live and what server are you using?
<thevishy> but it seems its slowing the network which I am sharing - can we pause this or just cancel and continue later ?
<gubuntu> llutz: so it would be safe to assume i can run apt upgrade on my machine and not worry about it breaking ?
<HaskellLove_> Pici so why cant i open php files?
<thevishy> i am using the update manager GUI
<irfan_> what is this problem
<llutz> gubuntu: yes
<bdfoster> irfan_, where do you live and where are your servers set to?
<Pici> HaskellLove_: Thats a different problem. Is php installed?
<burkmat> Does anyone actually check the stability of stuff before they push the updates out?
<gubuntu> llutz: thank you
<irfan_> i have shere my internet
<bdfoster> irfan_, what country
<irfan_> but only within two PCs
<thevishy> if the php is on your local server , yes then the problem is with ur apache server
<irfan_> i am in pakistan
<HaskellLove_> Pici yes, and when i open a php file with firefox instead of opening it asks me if i should save it
<rsukumarjoe> guyz is there any way that I can grep for 2 lines at the same time in a directory?
<Pici> HaskellLove_: Can you run: sudo a2enmod php5
<NACH> HI
<bdfoster> is ubuntu set up for pakistan, irfan_ ?
<irfan_> yes
<irfan_> i was select pakistan
<bdfoster> as in, does it recieve updates from the pakistan server?
<bdfoster> ok
<evgen> q
<mattgyver> When mounting a share as 'mediaplayer' owned by 'mediaplayer' on my server it is showing the shared directory owned by 'bonnie' and a different group however on the server the files are owned by 'mediaplayer' any ideas?
<HaskellLove_> Pici it says: Module php5 already enabled
<irfan_> what's ression
<Pici> HaskellLove_: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libapache2-mod-php
<HaskellLove_> Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-php
<lucas_> mattgyver: maybe the UIDs are different on server and client. The filesystem does not keep the name of the file owners, but a number. The number is translated into a name by each computer, that might have a different table
<Pici> HaskellLove_: one moment
<bdfoster> irfan_, unfortunatly it could be a number of things, even as simple as a bad switch somewhere down the road
<thevishy> hello guys can I stop the update manager now and restart it using CANCEL command
<mattgyver> lucas_, perhaps let me see what happens if i mount by the uid instead of the username
<thevishy> can I resume later
<bdfoster> thevishy, yes
<mattgyver> lucas, great thought btw
<bdfoster> yes
<Pici> HaskellLove_: Okay. Please do: sudo apt-get purge libapache2-mod-php5 ; sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php
<bdfoster> but it will restart completely, thevishy
<thevishy> thanks'ok no probs
<fearthis> aight guys does any1 know of any benchmarking software for ubuntu?
<bdfoster> np
<mattgyver> lucas, your absolutely right, they share the same UID number
<lucas_> \o/
<lucas_> cool
<mattgyver> lucas, ive never done it but im assuming you can change a UID via usermod?
<HaskellLove_> Pici: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-php ------- are u misspelling?
<Pici> HaskellLove_: Yes. I keep mispelling it. its libapache2-mod-php5
<lucas_> you can change them editing /etc/passwd
<mikefromnewyork> hi. if someone could help me figure out why my root login stopped working on my other computer I'd appreciate it.
<mattgyver> lucas_, okay great.  Man thanks that was driving me nuts!
<Fish-Face> that's a shame, I wanted to post on the forums
<lucas_> no prob
<trelayne> hi all, anyone have a good suggestion for an analog  clock with a hand for the seconds?
<Fish-Face> How much RAM is required to run Ubuntu with Compiz for general desktop use (but at the heavy end of desktop use - many browser tabs open, etc)
<sipior> trelayne: have a look at cairo-clock
<trelayne> thanks sipior
<johnson_b> Fish-Face: compiz more gpu needs than ram
<lucas_> now ... I am running ubuntu and gnome. When I log in, a window pops up and says "low disk space". I would like to know where is comes from (i.e. who's checking the filesystems and showing the window)
<ManDay> Where is configured whether some of the logs in /var/log go through logrotate or whatever compresses them!?
<eman> can someone help me my screen is zoomed after making frets of fire not full screen
<sipior> ManDay: the files in /etc/logrotate.d determine that behaviour
<bradpitt> hi.. i get this error output http://paste.ubuntu.com/338730/ do i need to restore grub? thanks
<Fish-Face> johnson_b, well that's OK
<ManDay> sipior, i ll check
<Fish-Face> Ubuntu runs fine except it routinely thrashes for no apparent reason
<michael_campbell> This might be a gnome question, but is there a way to set a background image in "stretched" mode that doesn't stretch across multiple monitors?  i.e, I want it to fill the screen, but fill each monitor separately.
<eman> im there now what?
<inh> sometimes my mouse starts acting jerky and slow
<michael_campbell> Fish-Face, how much RAM do you have?
<sipior> Fish-Face: that's an interesting notion of "runs fine" :-)
<HaskellLove_> Pici: http://hpaste.org/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=13925#a13925
<inh> is theres osme usb module i can reload to fix it or something?
<inh> its not using psmouse or usbhid
<Fish-Face> michael_campbell, 1Gb
<inh> in fact, i dunno what its using
<ManDay> sipior, is there a setting for logrotate which simply deletes them after a while?
<Fish-Face> sipior, that's a fair comment :P
<ManDay> im really not interested in 2 year old dmesgs
<michael_campbell> Fish-Face, are you seeing a lot of swap space being used?
<sipior> ManDay: yes, look at the value of the rotate parameter in the files that correspond to the logs you want to manage.
<Fish-Face> michael_campbell, some, but not that much - always less than 1G, and usually much less. A clean boot doesn't use any
<ManDay> sipior, the rotate parameter determines the number of files being kept, i take it?
<michael_campbell> Fish-Face,  I see.  Usually thrashing (in the classic sense of the word) is overly ambitious swap usage.  =\
<Fish-Face> what worries me is that I end up with about 45% memory use, but about 50% taken up with cache. When the remaining 5% is used up, rather than immediately reaping the cache it just hits the harddrive, even with swappiness at 1
<sipior> ManDay: yes, have a look at the man page for logrotate.
<ManDay> thanks
<ManDay> ill now try to get my buggy pm/suspend running
<Fish-Face> I know michael_campbell, but I don't know how else to describe detrimental hard-drive usage when running out of memory
<researcher1> How do I post here  the error log pasted in http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<Fish-Face> as an experiment I disabled swap and it still locked up with constant HD activity when memory got tight
<fearthis> aight guys does any1 know of any benchmarking software for ubuntu?
<zutme> OK this is driving me crazy. Why won't nano wrap when I use the wrap option i.e. nano -r ? I type some text and get to the end of the line and it doesn't wrap.
<alabd> Good day everyone , can we say all "Free software" licensed app's are open source ?
<alabd> Good day everyone , can we say all "Free software" licensed app's are open source ?
<michael_campbell> Fish-Face, that's sorta how it all works.  RAM is going to be slower than swap, by non-trivial measures.
<michael_campbell> Fish-Face, I mean RAM is faster, of course
<Fish-Face> don't you mean the other way around :P
<Fish-Face> heh
<michael_campbell> Fish-Face, I'm old.  =)
<legend2440> fearthis: open Synaptic and press Search and enter  benchmark. there are quite a few
<ManDay> wow, i get an epic load of errors in dmesg when I try to suspend
<HaskellLove_> Pici?
<Fish-Face> Still, it's making the computer unusable for extended periods of time
<fearthis> legend cheers
<Pici> HaskellLove_: And? Does it work now?
<Fish-Face> last time I rebooted after 15 minutes of thrashing. All I opened was Pidgin and Skype, and had 55% (or so) memory used for caches, so no shortage at all
<HaskellLove_> well i open with firefox and still asks me if i should save it or ... does not open php content
<Jesper84> Anybody here with a Asus 1005HA ?
<legend2440> fearthis: if you make sure you have the  Universe  repo enabled you will get more hits
<Fish-Face> so I don't have any idea why I should suffer a slowdown due to full memory when some of it is in caches
<Pici> HaskellLove_: hm
<fearthis> yer i found a few legend2448 just got to test them out
<Fish-Face> I tried writing '3' to /proc/sys/vm/drop_cache and the amount of cached memory didn't drop
<legend2440> fearthis: okgood luck  i havent tried any of them yet myself
<Codenut> I am having trouble ftp'ing from my XP box to my Ubuntu Box via my 192.168 Class C domain. It says the connection was refused. Any thoughts?
<Pici> HaskellLove_: Can you try to : sudo a2enmod php5; sudo service apache2 restart
<RottenEgg3X> ..
<HaskellLove_> Pici http://hpaste.org/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=13927#a13927
<Codenut> How do I allow ftp into my Ubuntu box from my home network?
<Tomcat_ha_> hi
<Tomcat_ha_> im trying to get my webcam working
<Tomcat_ha_> in 9.10 with skype
<Tomcat_ha_> and so far nothing
<Tomcat_ha_> ive found this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Before%20attempting%20any%20drivers%20installation
<Tomcat_ha_> and ive tried getting easycam
<Codenut> I want to get inbound ftp enabled on my Ubuntu box
<Tomcat_ha_> adding the sources and the terminal says it wont allow it to be installed due to something with the python packages
<lzrdking> i installed mono but all sites that need silverlight still say i need to install it, except for mono's site that says i already have the latest version
<Tomcat_ha_> im getting a garbled green screen when i press test video
<Pici> HaskellLove_: Does /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf exist? And do its contents look like this? http://pastebin.com/f5f58f08a
<souch13> hey guys, linux noob here, wondering if someone can give me a hand with patching and .tar.gz files?
<grawity> souch13: Just ask your actual question.
<lzrdking> how do i get mono working?
<HaskellLove_> Pici yes
<Pici> HaskellLove_: And /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load exists as well?
<souch13> well i'm running ubuntu 9.10 and i have a spacecam 120 and it's not plug n play, so i need to find a "driver" for it, i looked on the interent and found a patch for it, and also a file which ended in .tar.gz, so i wanted to know how i'd go about getting it to work
<nibbler_> souch13, in general i'd advise you to only buy hardware with good ubuntu (general linux) support, so you wont hve the problem
<HaskellLove_> Pici yes
<dAlfa89_> souch13, unpack it?
<Pici> HaskellLove_: I'm really not sure what to suggest at this point.  We've gone through all the troubleshooting that I can think of.  Perhaps someone else has an idea.
<nibbler_> souch13, if you need 3rd party drivers, you most likely need to learn how to compile kernel modules. in th etar.gz there should be an instruction
<bradenn> keep getting errors when trying to register for Ubuntu forum. What do I do?
<souch13> well im not sure where i should start, do i need to unpack a tar.gz file 1st and then install it followed byt the patch or what?
<CShadowRun> bradenn: i think they are broken, i see people talking about it in other channels. Wait and try again later.
<Fish-Face> How much bandwidth should I get to swap space? When I get thrashing vmstat -1 reports < 2000 kB each line
<sal_> bradenn- i think they are down, i was having issues earlier ..
<lzrdking> anyone know how to get mono working in ubuntu?  the mono install site says i have the latest version installed but all silverlight webpages still want me to install silverlight
<nibbler_> souch13, untar it and look for a file called README and INSTALL in the archive
<bradenn> Any chance getting help w/ ubuntu install here? Burned disc for 9.10. It will boot from cd fine on one machine, but boot hangs up on another (the one I want to install on!) CD drive set as #1 in boot order already.
<nibbler_> souch13, and it wont be that easy, so maybe consider getting a better supported cam for like $10
<zoug> anyone know how to install multiple dependencies(deb) from a single directory? i manually need to install each one of them :(
<_bt> zoug: sudo dpkg -i *.deb  ?
<Gummi_> anyone know how to post threads in ubuntuforum.org?
<zoug> ah..but there are many debians in that directory. i want just a single app
<zoug> and its depen
<GRiD> hey folks, on a fresh server install of karmic, GRUB is hanging at "GRUB Loading." ... just stops. any pointers? i can't find anyone else with this issue on karmic
<Gummi_> GRiD, check if grub is pointing towards correct kernel (that exists) on the correct partition
<CaptainMorgan> GRiD, did you confirm that installation device (cd) has no defects?
<bradenn> Gummi: forums seem to be down right now
<zoug> its been many hours since they are down
<GRiD> Gummi_, almost positive as this is a fresh install. i'll double check CaptainMorgan, I haven't run that option from the CD, but I've used this CD on another server just fine.
<syn-ack> wait, so the Ubuntu Forums are down? :P
<syn-ack> I'm just kidding, I can read a topic! :P
<benchik> hello
<Pici> syn-ack, Gummi_, bradenn: The forums are having issues, their admins are aware. You can await confirmation that they're up in #ubuntuforums
<souch13> might be making progress here, i found out my webcam runs on the n9c102 module
<benchik> is there a vpn client for ubuntu that is as user friendly and easy as windows 7/vista has?
<syn-ack> Pici, I was kidding. :P
<Gummi_> Pici, thank you, I just wondered why some people are still able to post
<legend2440> souch13: according to this  the Spacecam 120 works out of the box  did you try it with  cheese?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<moreia> So I'm not crazy 'bout those forums.
<syn-ack> Pici, I know that they'll be up when they're up
<souch13> so i installed a application called sonic snap, http://www.stolk.org/sonic-snap/
<souch13> but it says i need a kernel driver?
<sal_> bradenn/ can you boot your other machine normally and run the install from a liveCD?
<bradenn> sal: liveCD works fine on the same machine that boots from cd, but not on the other. I do get to the first set of windows and when I try to run the cd boot helper, it crashes. Get permission errors
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Ubuntu Forums are down, await their return in #ubuntuforums
<benchik> anyone knows about vpn?
<dalfz> is there some offline files functionality in ubuntu for nas storage?
<jeph> Hi All, anyone got a sha1sum for ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso ?
<lzrdking> can anyone help me with moonlight?  the moonlight webpage says i have the latest version installed, but any webpage that uses silverlight still wants me to install it
<sal_> bradenn are you doing a clean partition or sharing space with other OS?
<sal_> bradenn desktop, laptop?
<mielo> italian chat
<dAlfa89_> !it | mielo
<ubottu> mielo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zoug> jeph: i can help u
<ubuntubrokenraid> hi folks, i have a raid 1 setup on karmic ubuntu.  its across two drives where /dev/md0 is /root and /dev/md1 is /home.  ubuntu *was* complaining that it couldnt mount /dev/md1 (/home)..., so i booted into live cd and ran 'sudo fsck /dev/md0' and 'sudo fsck/dev/md1' and i see: 'The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2"... in addition when i try to boot up, i see the ubuntu logo and nothing happens
<ubuntubrokenraid>  :(.  ideas?
<bradenn> sal: want to just do a clean partition, but I have xp operating on the machine at the moment. Is there a problem with just trying to install over windows os. do i need to reformat hd manually first?
<moreia> I have a potentially problematic question, and I realize this is the kind of thing you're supposed to mess with only after you really understand it but I have a lot of loose partitions on my new Thinkpad, as a result of ... whatever. I just do. I'd really like to wipe the partitions that are extraneous so I can use that space.  Fdisk output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338777/ and then df output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338775/
<jeroth> Quick question: what is the fastest way to get the wireless driver I am currently using?
<zoug> jeph: oops sorry i dont have the rc version
<lzrdking> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<moreia> I'm trying to figure out whether the partition flagged "boot" in gparted is really my boot partition. I'm pretty sure it isn't.
<lzrdking> ahh there we go, apparently i didn't have the plugin....
<jeroth> Quick question: what is the fastest way to get the wireless driver I am currently using?
<jeph> Anyone? where did the rc iso's go? where did the SHA1sums go?
<sal_> it could be causing issues, but i wouldn't expect so.  maybe try an older version if you have one, just to get the partition clear.  otherwise it could be a hardware issue.  but since you're getting permission msgs, maybe something w/ XP
<philipp_> is there a way to uninstall pulseaudoi without loseing the entire gnome?
<philipp_> is there a way to uninstall pulseaudoi without loseing the entire gnome?
<zoug> jeroth: i think you can copy files which are shown on synaptic, by selecting your wireless driver.(if u installed from synaptic)
<souch13> i've managed to unpack a .tar.gz file, and now the contents include a makefile, changelog, kbuild and several other files
<souch13> how do i go about getting these files installed/
<dAlfa89_> !compile | souch13
<ubottu> souch13: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<philipp_> is there a way to uninstall pulseaudoi without loseing the entire gnome?
<grawity> souch13: Start by reading a file named "README" (or "INSTALL", or both).
<philipp_> is there a way to uninstall pulseaudoi without loseing the entire gnome?
<Pici> !repeat| philipp_
<ubottu> philipp_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<souch13> no readme or install :(
<philipp_> is there a way to uninstall pulseaudoi without loseing the entire gnome?
<Pici> philipp_: Stop repeating.
<zoug> souch13: usually a configure/make/make install does the job
<souch13> 5. Driver installation
<souch13> ======================
<souch13> As noted above, kernel 2.6.19 is the minimum for this driver; for it to work
<souch13> properly, the driver needs kernel support for Video4Linux and USB.
<Guest51441> whats wrong with pulseaudio?
<FloodBot2> souch13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cole__> hi all, i just install kopete messenger, however i have to run it with sudo kopete otherwise i cant sign into my accounts nor can i create an account, could this be a permissions issue where i need to change the apps permissions?
<lividium> my laptop (gateway lt3103u) battery is not working in ubuntu 9.10, is any suggestions on troubleshooting/fixing?
<legend2440> jeph: here are the  sha1sums  but i think the rc (release candidate) were replaced when the final came out   http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<grawity> cole__: Maybe Kopete's configuration directory is owned by root for some reason? (Happens sometimes...) Check if you have a ~/.kopete/ or ~/.config/kopete/
<bradenn> sal: Where can i find older (than 9.10) releases of full install iso for download? I think it may be a hardware issue. saw that livecd requires 348 MB
<grawity> cole__: Or, I think it's ~/.kde/kopete/
<bradenn> and i only have 256
<jeroth> zoug: "sudo lshw" worked for me. Thanks though! :)
<MrNaz_yma> ok, so i have my NAS showing up in gigolo, ive managed to get smb set up on it and connecting... its showing up in gigolo... however, when i click "open in file manager" nothing happens... how do i map the share to a local mount point ?
<bradenn> sal: would alternate install be worth trying?
<zoug> how can i "grep" through bunch of debs so that i can install only the selected app and its depen?
<sal_> bradenn are you installing to a low memory machine - that could be your problem .. in which case you should try an older distro, i think they may only need 256
<philipp_> is there a way to uninstall pulseaudoi without loseing the entire gnome?
<zoug> jeroth: oh..i thought you wanted the files.
<cole__> grawity: i have a .kde directory in my home dir but its owned by root
<lzrdking> mono worked for a second
<lzrdking> moonlight*
<grawity> cole__: Hmm. What is your Ubuntu sername?
<sal_> bradenn i have had luck w/ alternates.  maybe also worth upgrading your ram if you can ..
<zoug> jeroth: lspci is another way
<grawity> cole__: username*
<jeroth> zoug: nah, just needed which driver version I was using.
<jeroth> zoug: ah thanks! :)
<cole__> grawity: shane
<deserteagle> cole__, sudo $USER $USER ~/.kde
<grawity> cole__: Right, so do 'sudo chown -R shane:shane ~/.kde'
<deserteagle> err, yeah -R
<deserteagle> how do I test the output of php files?
<deserteagle> i installed php and apache, i still can't figure it out
<zoug> can anyone help me? anyone good with scripting
<hdtdi> deserteagle, localhost/index.php ?
<grawity> zoug: What is the problem?
<deserteagle> hdkiller, Forbidden
<zoug> grawity: how can i "grep" through bunch of debs so that i can install only the selected app and its depen?
<Jamed> deserteagle: mv yourfile.php /var/www/index.php and connect to localhost with your bowser
<cole__> grawity: that worked thanx muchly, your a star :)
<lubes> ola all
<philipp_> you guys just suck
<lubes> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hdtdi> deserteagle, im not really sure but try change the privileges on that file or /var/www dir
<deserteagle> Jamed, by "connect" you mean I just have to type localhost?
<Jamed> deserteagle: yes
<marion_> deserteagle: include php_info() on any phpfile.
<grawity> deserteagle: Where have you put the PHP file?
<moreia> deserteagle: do you have error logging turned on? There might be clues there.
<lividium> my laptop (gateway lt3103u) battery is not working in ubuntu 9.10, is any suggestions on troubleshooting/fixing?
<deserteagle> grawity, /var/www
<grawity> deserteagle: What are the permissions of the file and directory?
<zoug> lividium: and it works in windows?
<hdtdi> yeah not privileges - permissions :D hehe
<hdtdi> ma mistake
<lividium> zoug: yes
<Tomcat_ha> meh
<Tomcat_ha> ubuntu locks up on me all the time
<lividium> zoug: well it did... windows is not on this machine any more
<zoug> lividium: weird, supposed to be a hardware problem
<slabbeh> lividium, I had that problem and a BIOS update fixed it
<zoug> lividium: may be battery had its time. :D
<lividium> zoug: it is only a few months old
<souch13> i think i managed to install the driver for my webcam, and i am now trying to launch the app that it runs on, called sonic snap, found it in my usr/bin/sonic snap but now the app won't execute or open
<sal_> bradenn look here http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<slabbeh> lividium, try a BIOS update
<zoug> as slabbeh said, try for a BIOS update
<slabbeh> lividium, I am assuming you have taken it out and re-seated it
<lividium> slabbeh: I was thinking that but I have never done one before
<slabbeh> its generally really easy on newer computers
<slabbeh> old ones were a bit horid
<lividium> I will have to give that a try
<zoug> lividium: try to take it out and insert it again
<deserteagle> i changed the permissions on /var/www, but still get "Forbidden"
<slabbeh> lividium, what happens if you boot to live CD?
<BluesKaj> there used to be a keypad process to kill an app , but I've forgotten it
<deserteagle> in the terminal?
<deserteagle> killall -9 NAMEOFPROGRAM
<grawity> deserteagle: What were the permissions, and what did you change them to?
<BluesKaj> it brought up a skull&crossbones icon , that one used to close a stubborn app
<lividium> slabbeh: not sure... it is a net book and I no longer have a external cd drive
<trijntje> Hi all, since karmic my sound gives a loud crack jest before it start playing. I already removed the powersafe option from alsa-base.conf to no avail
<Jamed> deserteagle: is it a freshly installed apache, or did you change the config?
<deserteagle> fresh
<jk-cheng> hi there...
<slabbeh> BluesKaj, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts ??
<deserteagle> grawity, u+x
<lividium> zoug: re-seating the battery didn't help
<sal_> bradenn you may be able to get an alt hardy 8.04.3 lts going, then you'll be able to direct upgrade to lucid in april
<slabbeh> lividium, do you know how to go into the BIOS settings?
<mahngiel> i had to reinstall (go figure) windows, and i lost my access to grub
<jk-cheng> i got some question here; 1) Karmic login using GDM??? 2) Splash screen use splashy or usplash???
<zoug> lividium: can you turn on your netbook when on battery?
<piojunbabia> hi, how do i install java programming in karmic? we use java programming in school but i dont know how to install it... thank you....
<grawity> jk-cheng: 1) GDM 2) usplash
<zoug> lividium: that is before you boot to ubuntu
<grawity> piojunbabia: Install "java programming"? :|
<piojunbabia> yes
<lividium> slabbeh: yes, I can't find any power options in the BIOS
<piojunbabia> its jdk right?
<slabbeh> lividium, can you get into BIOS while running on battery?
<lividium> zoug: I cannot boot from battery
<marion_> deserteagle: how about changing the permission to 777 first, just to try it out.
<trijntje> Hi all, since karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it start playing. I already removed the powersafe option from alsa-base.conf to no availWhat else can I do to fix this?
<grawity> piojunbabia: ...yeah, it's jdk.
<Jamed> deserteagle: try "php /var/www/index.php" paste the error if any
<slabbeh> lividium: then it is not a ubuntu issue
<slabbeh> lividium, it is either hardware or BIOS
<zoug> lividium: than its probably something wrong with your battery, for sure
<piojunbabia> grawity: but how?
<zoug> lividium: or BIOS
<NET||abuse> hmm, empathy, if i join an xmpp chat room,, is there a way to do what pidgin did, saving the connection to always be open, keeping open in the background, and being alerted when there's activity or your name is mentioned?
<deserteagle> marion_, already did, still nothing
<piojunbabia> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<grawity> piojunbabia: I think you need sun-java6-jdk
<souch13> souch13@souch13-desktop:/usr$ sonic-snap
<souch13> Cannot open '/dev/video0': 28, No space left on device
<souch13> souch13@souch13-desktop:/usr$ sonic-snap gui
<souch13> Usage: sonic-snap gain=0.5 normalize=1 autogain=0 compression=1 count=1 skip=1 prefix=sonicsnap device=/dev/video0
<FloodBot2> souch13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnaines> How do I create a Live USB stick with persistence?
<piojunbabia> grawity: there is a need to download jdk?
<petsounds> trijntje,  same problem here
<lividium> zoug: I will check my BIOS version, thanks for your help
<marion_> deserteagle: that's weird . . tsk
<mahngiel> how do i access grub after windows' bootloader over-wrote it?
<lividium> slabbeh: I will check my BIOS version, thanks for your help
<trijntje> mnaines, use the slide-bar in usb-creator to set how much space you want for persistence
<slabbeh> lividium, no problem
<deserteagle> Jamed, Fatal error: Class 'Dispatcher' not found in /var/www/app/webroot/index.php on line 89
<zoug> lividium: good luck with that!
<trijntje> petsounds, also tried the alsa-base fix?
<legend2440> BluesKaj: i think i know which one you mean  in terminal type  xkill   is that it?
<BluesKaj> legend2440, no . it's sort of like ctrl,alt,bkspc , but not quite
<zoug> BluesKaj: you can use pkill
<petate> Hi... i have installed Ubuntu 8.0.4 LTS Server and an ethernet card Realtek 8169. Everything works fine until i changed my router to an Dlink DIR 300 and i can't connect to internet. It can't negotiate with DHCP neither static ip. I tried to upgrade the ethernet drivers, but i have problems with the "make". Any help please?
<legend2440> BluesKaj: oh ok
<petsounds> trijntje, no. really looking forward for the solutions
<BluesKaj> maybe it doesn't exist anymore , it worked in 8.10 iirc
<mnaines> trijntje: I want to create a live USB stick with other distributions, not just Ubuntu
<b0n1> hi guys
<Jamed> deserteagle: well at least its readable, so i cant explain the forbidden, but since php outputs an error i think it wouldnt work anyway
<bradenn> sal: thanks a ton for the advice. I found a thread that indicated someone with a similar problem (but hanging at a different point) had success when using 8.04. I will try 8.04, 8.04 alt, and 9.10 alt and see if one works. should I start with 8.04 alt?
<b0n1> can i ask questions about internet in generell here?
<b0n1> or whats the best channel to ask such stuff
<trijntje> petsounds, commenting out the "options snd-hda-intel power_save" line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf should work, but it doesnt for me..
<Jamed> deserteagle: maybe you should try a simple php script that prints one line or something like that
<mahngiel> b0n1: u can always ask, and someone may be able to point you in the right direction, at least
<piojunbabia> java editor in ubuntu is called eclipse is that right?
<trijntje> mnaines, i dont know about that, sorry
<deserteagle> Jamed, yeh, that's what I was thinking
<b0n1> my actual question is whether the first 7 digits of the ip identify the router uniquely
<sal_> bradenn if you have enough memory, try the regular one first, otherwise the alt uses less ram during install.
<jess_nc> hieeee
<b0n1> because if i reboot my rooter i have a new ip but the seven first digits stay constant
<piojunbabia> !javaprogramming
<mahngiel> b0n1: i think the mac address is constant, the ip comes from your provier - if i'm correct
<d3c3p710n> b0n1, that could be the DSLAM or BRAS you are on that has that IP range assigned to it at the ISP
<zoug> piojunbabia: you can either use eclipse or netbeans
<b0n1> woho d3c3p710n  can you repeat that for a noob ?
<piojunbabia> netbeans...
<mahngiel> b0n1: you should be able to gain a static ip address from your provider
<teddymills> if i want to do configure..make/make install...do Ubuntu do this? Or do I need to install some development stuff?
<sal_> bradenn if you use 8.04, you can upgrade directly to 10.04 later.  if you use 8.10 or 9.04, you'll have to upgrade through each of the release sequentially
<GiZzY1> teddymills: try omgz, it has make
<b0n1> mahngiel,  what identifies my router in the internet ?
<b0n1> the first 7 ip digits ?
<piojunbabia> zoug: i found eclipse in software center. is is automatic that i have java jdk?
<AmokPaule> Hello, is if i dl ubuntu hardy automaticly an lts version?
<JediMaster> how do I enable the maradns service to start at boot? update-rc.d maradns defaults says the links already exist, but it doesn't start on boot, and starts up fine by hand
<b0n1> can i let traces vanish just by rebooting my router ? no , i think that would be too easy
<zoug> piojunbabia: you just choose any IDE and all dependencies will install itself
<mahngiel> b0n1: i don't know. i'm not sure it is id'd. i think your router allows you to connect to the ISP, and your comp's mac and such are which gives you permission
<petate> Hi... i have installed Ubuntu 8.0.4 LTS Server and an ethernet card Realtek 8169. Everything works fine until i changed my router to an Dlink DIR 300 and i can't connect to internet. It can't negotiate with DHCP neither static ip. I tried to upgrade the ethernet drivers, but i have problems with the "make". Any help please?
<petate> Sorry, i had ignore for channels xD
<petsounds> trijntje,  i can see alsa-base.conf with gedit, what should i do now?
<b0n1> ISP ?
<teddymills> so your saying ubuntu 910 out of the box  can compile source code with configure/make/make install, correct?
<piojunbabia> zoug: so installing eclipse will work just fine?
<mahngiel> b0n1: internet service provider. i.e comcast
<zoug> piojunbabia: yeah, prettty much
<dtownhero> petate: that is most likely an issue with your router
<piojunbabia> zoug: thank you..
<dtownhero> petate: are you using Comcast and a cable modem?
<petate> dtownhero: Comcast? I live in Chile
<thafreak> petate: I would agree with dtownhero
<b0n1> ok admins of a website can see who connects on it right?
<b0n1> they can see the ip
<JediMaster> nm, seems it's a bug in the startup script
<dtownhero> Oh, Chili...
<dtownhero> well are you using a cable modem or dsl?
<petate> dtownhero: dsl
<dtownhero> have you configred your router for PPOE?
<hc> Hi! I can't mount my HFS+ hard drive on my server. It's not journaled, but it still won't mount as rw
<b0n1> can he identify my router due to the ip or what ever his datas are he can see ?
<laeg> is there a way other than setting each individual program manually to use alsa to get simultaneous sound?
<hc> Any suggestions?
<b0n1> i think yes
<piojunbabia> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<legend2440> teddymills: to compile you may need to install   build-essential  its not installed by default
<petate> dtownhero: my dsl is password protected, i can only use my router for DHCP
<teddymills> thx legend...good to know
<richart> is it best to have a separate /boot partition for GRUB (dual-boot)? how big should it be?
<teddymills> 100M
<dtownhero> petate: when you configure the ethernet adaptor for dHCP do you get an address?
<hc> I can't mount my HFS+ drive. Not journaled, tried with "mount -t hfsplus -o rw", mount shows it as RW, but I can't write to the hard drive. Any suggestions on how to fix this?!
<dtownhero> petate: and can you ping the gateway for that address?
<b0n1> anyway what do the first 7 digits of my ip tell me ?
<zoug> piojunbabia: let me know if it works
<b0n1> the location of my router and all  that?
<d3c3p710n> b0n1, its the just the IP Range that your ISP has purchased, thats it
<piojunbabia> zoug: sure, its still in progress
<laeg> is there a way other than setting each individual program manually to use alsa to get simultaneous sound?
<b0n1> ok
<dtownhero> d3c3p710n: that is not true if he is pulling an address from his router it has nothing to do with the ISP.
<zoug> piojunbabia: okai
<teddymills> Where does all the money goes that ARIN recieves?
<petate> dtownhero: no... no connection, no ping... it says... DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8...15...  No DHCPOFFERS received.
<mahngiel> still looking for somebody with some answers... i've lost the ability to boot grub, straight into windows
<b0n1> d3c3p710n,  i understand, but if it stays the same after a reboot of the router , one cn identify my router just by knowing the first 7 digits right?
<petate> With Windows works fine, the problem is with ubuntu
<mahngiel> *i go straight into windows
<kane77> hi, I have a problem.. my computer seems to be restarting on boot right where grub should be displayed, how can I find out what is wrong?
<zoug> mahngiel: what's your problem?
<nonix4> mahngiel: boot with live/install cd to rescue mode
<dtownhero> petate: what you just gave me makes me think that this adaptor is not actually set to dhcp because of the fact that it would not know the subnet addressing scheme of the DHCP server
<b0n1> i mean if my isp allows me those ips, no other router can have these
<dtownhero> until it received an IP
<mahngiel> nonix4: and that will reinstate grub over windows' boot loader?
<zoug> mahngiel: install grub from live cd?
<dtownhero> b0n1: your ISP is not configuring the IP's that your router gives out. Unless the router is provided by the ISP.
<mahngiel> zoug, nonix4: i had to reinstall windows, and it over-wrote the boot loader. so now i don't have access to grub
<nonix4> mahngiel: need to reinstall grub from livecd... think there must be some howto around on how all the chroot should be done, unless rescue mode has a menu item for that
<_Pb> does anyone here use dwm?
<mahngiel> nonix4: alright, i'll look into it. thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<zoug> mahngiel: yeah, i got that. boot from live cd and install grub, if karmic u need karmic live cd
<petate> dtownhero: Is set to DHPC Server, my Windows computers works fine, the unbutu server is not... i would like to upgrade the eth drivers.. but i have problems with the make
<b0n1> but the isp allows me only a specific range dtownhero
<mahngiel> zoug: ya, i got that
<mahngiel> zoug: ya, i got that (cd)
<b0n1> and it allows no other router that range or any ip in that range to mind double ips
<richart> is it best to install ubuntu first the windows, or the other way? only have 1 hard disk
<b0n1> right?
<petate> dtownhero: *** make /lib/modules/2.6.24-24-server/build: No suck file or directory. Stop
<petate> dtownhero: i installed g++, gcc, build essential
<d3c3p710n> dtownhero, if the IP is assigned to the router by the ISP then yeah it does, and if he is using DSL then the DSLAM and also on Cable the UBR will maintain a record of his equipment in the host table, the IP of the router is ASSIGNED by the ISP , the internal ip such as 192.168.x.x is assigned by the router, to answer your question b0n1 if you are on dynamic IP then yes, other people can also obtain them IP address if you are not using them
<d3c3p710n>  and release them, but the isp will maintain a record of who had which IP at which time, i know this because i work for a ISP
<d3c3p710n> the first 7 digits etc are not your range or your property, more likely your ISP just owns that range
<beinghuman> .
<beinghuman> I screwed the dual booter program up and I need to reinstall it from the live CD
<beinghuman> anyone have any instruction on how to achieve this?
<b0n1> ok d3c3p710n  if i dont have a router just a modem
<zoug> beinghuman: karmic?
<b0n1> the part of the router falls apart and the ISP is doing everything ?
<beinghuman> zoug: I don't know what that means
<d3c3p710n> b0n1, same principle applies
<nonix4> http://pingusays.blogspot.com/2009/11/reinstalling-grub-in-karmic-koala-910.html  <-- sounds a bit risky to my ears, any safer instructions for grub-2 reinstall around?
<joshjtl> hi all, I need to fix my touchpad setup... right now the scroll is in the middle of the pad instead of the right... i have a dell inspiron 1525 ... can anyone direct me to directions please?
<zoug> beinghuman: which ubuntu version?
<beinghuman> 8.10
<petate> thanks anyway... bye
<b0n1> the modem gives me an internal ip and the ISP gives the modem an ip
<zoug> beinghuman: boot a live cd
<beinghuman> already did
<zoug> beinghuman: install grub
<beinghuman> that's it?
<dtownhero> petate: I'm confused as to why you are trying to upgrade your drivers.
<beinghuman> that's the command?
<beinghuman> "install grub"?
<dtownhero> petate: the card worked until you upgraded the router. What does that tell you?
<nonix4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dtownhero> that the card is fine, the problem is with the router.
<zoug> beinghuman: sudo grub
<b0n1> right d3c3p710n ?
<petate> dtownhero: that ubuntu has some problem with my router
<dtownhero> no, your router is misconfigured or your card is not actually DHCP
<dtownhero> since you told me it is looking for a 255.255.255.255 subnet
<beinghuman> okay I sudo grug
<beinghuman> grub
<beinghuman> now what
<dtownhero> it would not know the subnet until it obtains an address from the router
<petate> aaahh
<haresh> hahawhats the command to move a dir
<nonix4> I'd recommend "method 3" as listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 for most grub reinstallation cases
<zoug> beinghuman: find /boot/grub/stage1
<leaf-sheep> haresh: Use nautilus if you have to ask that question. :(
<petate> ok, thanks
<piojunbabia> petate: have you tried to reinstall?
<petate> i will think what to do
<petate> yes...
<petate> i tried reinstall and 9.10
<dtownhero> why would he need to reinstall?
<zoug> beinghuman: what does it say?
<dtownhero> you guys are missing the obvious
<piojunbabia> petate: and did not work?
<leaf-sheep> haresh: "mv --help"
<beinghuman> file not found
<dtownhero> the card worked BEFORE he installed the router. It is not a problem with the card.
<petate> But i don't understand, why windows works and ubuntu is not
<piojunbabia> petate: who have dual boot?
<beinghuman> zoug: the issue is, I need to get back to my window installation
<dtownhero> I'll let you two flounder around since you're not listening. :s
<beinghuman> i formatted the drive and it screwed it
<beinghuman> i formatted the drive with ubuntu
<beinghuman> and I don't have my windows CD to repair the MBR
<zoug> beinghuman: you formatted the whole drive?
<beinghuman> zoug, yes
<petate> But can you answer me that? Why the difference between OS?
<beinghuman> forgetting that grub was on there
<petate> please
<beinghuman> now I can't get to my windows installation
<zoug> beinghuman: well, thats bad..this things come in "recovery"
<zoug> beinghuman: so you need to recover all your HD
<beinghuman> i could fix it easily if I had my windows CD
<beinghuman> to repair the main boot record
<piojunbabia> petate: you booting 2 OS? win and ubuntu?
<beinghuman> no no no no
<beinghuman> my windows is on another drive
<beinghuman> the boot was just on the ubuntu drive
<beinghuman> which i cleared
<beinghuman> now I need to fix the MBR to get me back to windows
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<petate> piojunbabia: No, i have 3 computers... two with windows and one with ubuntu 8.0.4 lts server
<zoug> beinghuman: can i see your fdisk -l output?
<joshjtl> hi all, I need to fix my touchpad setup... right now the scroll is in the middle of the pad instead of the right... i have a dell inspiron 1525 ... can anyone direct me to directions please?
<piojunbabia> petate: these three are routered?
<beinghuman> zoug: I don't see anything
<petate> piojunbabia: yes
<zoug> beinghuman: sudo fdisk -l
<beinghuman> nothing
<piojunbabia> petate: the two wins can connect and ubuntu(server) cant?
<petate> piojunbabia: right
<zoug> beinghuman: gparted?
<beinghuman> what could I do with gparted?
<piojunbabia> petate: have you tried to connect with ubuntu desktop?
<zoug> beinghuman: partition manager
<petate> piojunbabia: noup... and if works, how can i fix my server?
<lat> When I try to start evolution email client, a small window pops up saying "Enter password for the default keyring to unlock." Since I don't know the password, I can't enter it, and my computer is locked up. I have to reboot.  How can I fix this?
<zoug> beinghuman: i need to see all your drives and partitions, or else if you can tell it all at once..
<beinghuman> it doesn't show anything
<petate> piojunbabia: i looked in google a few guys with the same problem, but no solution.
<beinghuman> zoug: ^
<petate> =/
<zoug> beinghuman: you are on 8.10 live?
<UF-Gast134> hey sind hier paar deutschsprachige ubuntu user on?^^
<beinghuman> zoug: yes
<llutz> !de | UF-Gast134
<ubottu> UF-Gast134: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Oli``> Is it possible to wake Ubuntu from suspend with a USB device (in my case a USB game controller)?
<piojunbabia> petate: sorry i havent tried server... but in my case. i am using desktop - ubuntu and my sister upstairs is using laptop winxp and there is no clash in our router
<joshjtl> uhh anyone?
<zoug> beinghuman: strange
<petate> i will try
<zoug> beinghuman: can you just please tell all your partitions and drives? no output is needed..
<piojunbabia> petate: its worth trying.... whether sucessful or not
<beinghuman> here's the thing that might make this easier
<iceroot> Oli``: thats part of the bios, not ubuntu
<petate> piojunbabia: thank you
<beinghuman> whatever fixmbr did on the win XP recovery disk
<beinghuman> that's all I need
<piojunbabia> petate: np
<beinghuman> i've did this before that's what did it
<iceroot> !enter | beinghuman
<ubottu> beinghuman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<beinghuman> but I lost the win XP recovery disk
<beinghuman> sorry
<beinghuman> i will not adhere to that
<piojunbabia> zoug: 23% ecplipse in progress,, this must be a big file....
<IdleOne> beinghuman: you need to because it is the rule.
<zoug> beinghuman: ah, you are installing a windows bootloader. you cant do this with grub as far as i know. grub installs grub with options of ubuntu and windows..doesnt install windows bootloader
<IdleOne> beinghuman: by using enter the way you are you are adding to channel scroll
<maverick_> can someone help me with permission denied error on code::blocks (GCC)
<zoug> piojunbabia: hang on tight!
<iceroot> maverick_: post the correct error-message and what you did
<piojunbabia> zoug: yes
<iceroot> !paste | maverick_
<ubottu> maverick_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<paolo> ciao
<beinghuman> zoug: so I just need to install grub from the live CD?
<Alinn> Hi
<genu> Hey...I can't get my computer to connect to the wifi. It uses WPA-PSK .... And that is not an option in Network manager. Can I have some assistance please.
<zoug> beinghuman: that way you wont get your windows bootloader back
<maverick_> iceroot: just a second
<MaT-dg> how can I open IRC links in firefox with xchat?
<Alinn> How to set  DNS for a connection?
<iceroot> MaT-dg: right click on them?
<zoug> beinghuman: decide if you want grub to handle your OS's or windows..
<beinghuman> i don't care what I get as long as I can get back into windows
<iceroot> beinghuman: #windows
<warriorforgod>  Alinn: vi /etc/resolv.conf
<haresh> is gOs good ?
<MaT-dg> iceroot: right?
<zoug> beinghuman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<warriorforgod> haresh: I don't think gOs is out yet.
<jk-cheng> what is the latest kernel for jaunty???
<IdleOne> beinghuman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub this should help you get grub installed and able to boot windows
<haresh> i am currently looking at it
<haresh> u try go google serch for gOs
<iceroot> jk-cheng: 2.6.28-15
<arand_> genu: WPA-PSK is the same as "personal" which should be an option in NM...?
<maverick_> iceroot: http://paste.debian.net/53669
<zoug> IdleOne: he had windows bootloader before this. he doesnt have stage1
<warriorforgod> haresh: I stand corrected.  I haven't personally used it.
<icyj> Mat-dg:  hold down Ctrl and left click the link
<beinghuman> fdisk doesn't return anything, though
<zoug> beinghuman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<zoug> beinghuman: install grub
<beinghuman> zoug: did that
<MaT-dg> icyj: that's the same as a normal left click but in a new tab
<beinghuman> I did sudo install grub... it's just a screen with grub>
<paolo> !list
<zoug> beinghuman: you read the instructions on the link i gave
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zoug> beinghuman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<beinghuman> i don't know if it's sda3
<beinghuman> sda3 or what have you, i don't know this because fdisk doesn't return anything
<jk-cheng> still in that old kernel... really in the junction here, stay with karmic and face interface problem or back to jaunty face Ethernet problem...
<maverick_> iceroot: i googled for help, but i couldnt get something that would help
<zoug> beinghuman: try this one: sudo apt-get install fdisk     or   try sudo fdisk..its supposed to work
<beinghuman> zoug: find /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't return anything
<Alinn> warriorforgod: how to i do this? i add these in Windows: preferred DNS server: 217.218.155.104 ---Alternate DNS server: 4.2.2.4  in ubuntu????
<iceroot> Alinn: sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf  write there the nameservers
<warriorforgod> Alinn: What iceroot said.
<grawity> iceroot: editing resolv.conf is pointless when NetworkManager is active.
<beinghuman> zoug: doesn't work
<genu> arand: it didn't work...it keeps asking me for the password a few times, and then it just goes into an unconnected state
<iceroot> grawity: hm, network-manager == nm-applet?
<llutz> Alinn: edit dhclient-config
<grawity> iceroot: nm-applet is only the GUI
<zoug> beinghuman: follow true_friend on that
<iceroot> grawity: ok
<beinghuman> zoug: oh i see something
<zoug> beinghuman: has same problems as you have
<beinghuman> zoug: yes he couldn't find the file so yeah
<maverick_> grawity: sudo gedie /etc/network/interfaces
<synapsys> *gedit
<maverick_> *grawity: sudo gedit*
<grawity> maverick_: Won't work with NetworkManager either.
<synapsys> *gksu gedit
<iceroot> !gksudo | maverick_
<ubottu> maverick_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<maverick_> iceroot: thanks, was always confused with that :D
<synapsys> echo echo echo
<synapsys> graphical = gksu        terminal = sudo
<Alinn> iceroot: llutz say edit dhclient-config
<jk-cheng> how to change GDM theme in karmic...
<jk-cheng> the login screen option not allow me to change the GDM theme...
<Sacho> On jaunty, the network connections manager applet adds wireless connections as "connect automatically" whenever I try to connect to one from the list of currently available
<Sacho> Is there a way to make it not add them as "connect automatically"?
<m4rk> how do I restore the 9.10 login prompt back to so it doesn't show a list of possible users and asks you to enter the username instead?
<maverick_> grawity: try editing the interfaces file to suit ur needs, then restart networking by sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MIchael1> hey, can I get help on here about joining the ubuntu forum web site ?
<Pici> MIchael1: forums support is in #ubuntuforums
<grawity> maverick_: I think you're replying to the wrong person
<MIchael1> thankyou
<maverick_> grawity: maverick_: Won't work with NetworkManager either.
<m4rk> sorry i got it
<neerose> my web cam is not working can any one help me
<m4rk> neerose what is not working
<hdtdi> i have a windows vista box and a box with ubuntu.. how can i see the vista desctom from my ubuntu box.. i need a vnc server and client.. and i have to install the server on vista and the client on ubuntu right? but which one should i use ?
<neerose> my laptops web cam and wifi
<maverick_> grawity: oops sorry hehehe, didn´t follow that properly..
<maverick_> can someone help me with a codeblocks permission denied problem? http://paste.debian.net/53669
<Tina-> any tool to edit grub2 enteries, grub-update not wants to add my sabayon , it said found gentoo base install tho but it made no line for it :(
<neerose> i am using MSI  CR400  model laptop and iam having problem wit web cam and wifi
<neerose> <neerose> can u help me
<neerose> i am using MSI  CR400  model laptop and iam having problem wit web cam and wifi can u help me
<McRibz> hi - anyone able to help me with my sound? USB headset is buggy and the sound settings in generala
<neerose> i am using MSI  CR400  model laptop and iam having problem wit web cam and wifi can u help me can any one help me
<McRibz> are acting strange
<jpds> !repeat | neerose
<ubottu> neerose: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<neerose> i am using MSI  CR400  model laptop and iam having problem wit web cam and wifi can u help me
<neerose> i am using MSI  CR400  model laptop and iam having problem wit web cam and wifi can u help me
<neerose> i am using MSI  CR400  model laptop and iam having problem wit web cam and wifi can u help me
<FloodBot2> neerose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piojunbabia> neerose: i wish i could but i cant
<synapsys> neerose, need to know your wireless chipset
<joshjtl> anyone?  after i add a .fdi file to /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ how do i enable it so that i can test it?
<arand_> genu: /j #freenode
<zoug> maverick_: chk permissions, that file is not +x
<arand_> genu: sorry ignore that
<Tina-> joshjtl: restart hal
<joshjtl> oh yeah thanks Tina-
<Tina-> joshjtl: so logout and go to a shell
<jk-cheng> my laptop build-in mic not working... my laptop model is Acer Aspire 4535..
<zoug> maverick_: your dir should be rx too i guess
<opticon> with ubuntu im unable to ping other pcs on my network with name but if i use ip it works?
<joshjtl> Tina-: how about just hald restart?
<maverick_> zoug: i changed the permissions of the codeblocks binary to a+w, i have no idea what x means
<maverick_> zoug: can you please tell me how can i do that??
<Tina-> joshjtl: i think X would not like that
<haresh> guys any one knwo which alarm clock is good which i can use mp3 as my wake up tone ?
<synapsys> eXecute
<joshjtl> Tina-: worked fine
<zoug> maverick_: x means executable
<opticon> any ideas?
<McRibz> anybody up for helping me with USB headset and alsa?
<synapsys> r= read w= write x=execute
<maverick_> zoug: ohh..let me try that, and about the directory, how can i do that?
<opticon> only things i have removed are the mdns client and firewall ubuntu comes with thats enabled
<synapsys> haresh, alarmclock
<zoug> maverick_: let me know your partitions fstab entry from /etc/fstab
<cornucopic> Would any kinds soul help me with grep-dctrl ?
<haresh> how to install ?
<McRibz> no hlp with usb and alsa??
<synapsys> haresh, sudo apt-get install alarmclock
<haresh> eading state information... Done
<haresh> E: Couldn't find package alarmclock
<synapsys> haresh, it might be alarm-clock
<maverick_> zoug: http://paste.debian.net/53671
<opticon> so nobody here knows?
<synapsys> haresh, aptitude search alarm
<kroni> sorry guys
<haresh> p   kalarm                          - KDE alarm message, command and email sched
<kroni> can i ask something?
<maverick_> zoug: yep, i changed the permissions with this: sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/cb_console_runner
<MIchael1> where can I ask about changing from MS windows to Ubuntu ?
<kroni> is not recognizing my cam
<opticon> not here
<kroni> what can  i do?
<maverick_> michaeli: here
<maverick_> michaeli: what do you want to do?
<McRibz> no help with alsa???????
<piojunbabia> kroni: me too... :)
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MIchael1> ok
<haresh> hwz
<MIchael1> I want to change my whole system over
<MIchael1> all software too
<McRibz> alsa?? help??
<ctmjr> !info alarm-clock | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.19-1 (karmic), package size 579 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<zoug> maverick_: does that help
<synapsys> haresh, enable universe repository
<McRibz> help with alsa and usb device pls
<maverick_> michael1: www.ubuntu.com..download the iso, burn it, and boot from it, then ready to go :)
<haresh> how to enable
<MIchael1> yes, i have done that
<MIchael1> on it now
<MIchael1> completely new though
<MIchael1> to me
<maverick_> zoug: nope, still the same..
<MIchael1> looking for advice on migrating software
<haresh> keizz
<haresh> how to add it
<synapsys> haresh, http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.04
<maverick_> MIchael1: go to the ubuntu software centre from applications menu..you cant run your normal windows applications (exes) in ubuntu :)
<MIchael1> well i use encrition software, webcam security and some other stuff and I want to know if I can do this with ubuntu
<haresh> ctmjr, how to enable
<MIchael1> is there some sort of comparison site I can go and see if ubuntu doies what I want ?
<McRibz> help me pls -- alsa sound and usb device PLS.
<synapsys> MIchael1, google.com
<maverick_> MIchael1: for encryption you can use truecrypt..
<zoug> maverick_: may be your cb needs sudo
<daveinps> Can I get some help here with a bluetooth issue?
<zoug> maverick_: try opening it with sudo
<MIchael1> true crypt same as for windows ?
<McRibz> and USB and alsa?
<piojunbabia> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<maverick_> zoug: i did that yesterday, still no avail, wait let me try it again
<sipior> McRibz: if you want real help, provide real information. phrase a proper question, and then wait around ten minutes between repeat requests.
<zoug> maverick_: okay
<McRibz> OK
<citypop> !ask | daveinps
<ubottu> daveinps: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daveinps> I know, generally, HOW to setup bluteooth, my mouse works, but my keyboard(s) won't work.
<sam__> need help my software center don't start , help me pls
<zoug> maverick_: did you tick "allow this file to be executed" from the properties menu
<Rprp`> Is it possible to reconfigure 'nice'? for some reason the output of 'nice' gives -2, which is probaly the cause of starting all the procceses with -2
<Lungan> Having som problems with wireless connection on ubuntu, just set up an linksys router, but around every 10 min i loose connection but my friends on windows doesnät
<Lungan> lose connection
<morfeus> salve a tutti
<Lungan> what can the problem be+
<ctmjr> haresh: here you go follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<daveinps> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<AnxiousNut> can gnome-ppp detect win-modems and use them?
<hdtdi> i have a windows vista box and a box with ubuntu.. how can i see the vista desctom from my ubuntu box.. i need a vnc server and client.. and i have to install the server on vista and the client on ubuntu right? but which one should i use ?
<maverick_> zoug: still nothing with sudo, lemme check properties
<andruk> !google > synapsys
<ubottu> synapsys, please see my private message
<trijntje> Hi all, since karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it start playing. I already removed the powersafe option from alsa-base.conf to no avail.What else can I do to fix this?
<pabelanger> I'm looking for information about making a PPA package always superseed a ubuntu package?
<sam__> need help my software center don't start , help me pls
<andruk> pabelanger: supercede, and it should do that already, unless the PPA package is out of date.
<maverick_> zoug: i cannot see any option like that, can you tell me where it is located?
<McRibz> Most movie players will not work with my Logitech USB headset, although the device is detected - Please help.
<maverick_> Michael1: yes trucrypt is the exact same
<alankila> pabelanger: or provide a version slightly higher than the official. If official is 1.2.3-ubuntu4, make yours 1.2.3-ubuntu4-mine1
<andruk> sam__: can you run it in a terminal and tell me if any errors show up?  try "gksudo software-center" without the quotes
<jacquesdupontd_> hey ererybody
<zoug> maverick_: right click the file then properties
<jacquesdupontd_> i'm searching for someone that knows a lot about virutalisation
<daveinps> I am having trouble with my Apple bluetooth keyboard (s).  The mouse connects but the keyboards won't.  Does anyone know what I should do to fix this?
<zoug> maverick_: permissions tab
<andruk> !ask > jacquesdupontd_
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd_, please see my private message
<pabelanger> alankila: That is currently what I am doing, but if 1.3.0-ubuntu4 is released, would it not be a greater version then mine?
<piojunbabia> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<sipior> McRibz: you say "most" movie players. which ones do work?
<maverick_> zoug: lol, there is no permission tab, just to be clear, i opened an empty file and not a project, does that make any difference?
<Rprp`> Is it possible to reconfigure 'nice'? for some reason the output of 'nice' gives -2, which is probaly the cause of starting all the procceses with -2
<hackel> Hmm, so I grabbed the Karmic DVD torrent in order to speed up the download, but when I went to upgrade, it only used about half the packages from it, and is downloading the other half at only 100 KiB/s and says it's going to take 10 hours!!  Is there anything I can do to speed this up?
<sam__> andruk no it didn't start
<jacquesdupontd_> andruk, this time i have to be sure that the guy knows a lot cause i'm gonna ask some very precise things but ok : Is it possible cause i can't see why it couldn't be, to launch an OS already installed from mu Ubuntu, example, launch my Windows Seven installed in multiboot in Ubuntu without having to reinstall a special Windows Seven from my Virtualisation software ?
<McRibz> well the only one that does worj isnt really a movie player: Audicious
<zoug> maverick_: sh executes untitled1, so give permissions to untitled1. or if its already compiled, try running it from terminal
<McRibz> vlc and movie player will not work
<andruk> jacquesdupontd_: i doubt it
<synapsys> hackel, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<andruk> sam__: did it give any error messages in the terminal?
<maverick_> zoug: untiled1 is a txt file, i see no output files in the folder :(
<McRibz> but they work with standard jack headset
<hackel> synapsys:  how exactly is that supposed to be relevant to what I asked?
<jacquesdupontd_> andruk, when we think about it it should be possible even if i know that i aleady asked 2 years ago and everybody told me it was impossble. Logically it should be possible like to relaunch grub mbr from the Ubuntu.
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd_: i doubt too
<zoug> maverick_: did you see the permissions tab on that one
<maverick_> zoug: i solved it my bad, lol i was looking for permissions in codeblock properties
<sam__> no it ask for what program to run i wrote softwar center ask password then stop
<jacquesdupontd_> yeah :( sad
<maverick_> zoug: thanks a lot man :D
<andruk> jacquesdupontd_: its possible, but nobody has done it yet as far as i can tell
<pabelanger> andruk: This is what I would like to do, I want my PPA package to stay a specific version reguardless of the Ubuntu version.
<zoug> maverick_: ah,coool
<jacquesdupontd_> andruk, that's the answer i wanted to hear, i think it would be very hard for me to make it possble alone no ?
<andruk> pabelanger: then pin the package in synaptic
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd_: its more than that, everything changes, MBR, target, drivers
<synapsys> hackel, its a faster way to download karmic
<jacquesdupontd_> yeah i know
<andruk> jacquesdupontd_: depends on who you are.  i dont think one person could do it alone, but what do i know.
<jacquesdupontd_> it's a lot of work
<synapsys> hackel, your question didn't make much sense
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd_: so no windows could handle that, i dunno if seven could handle that
<daveinps> my Apple bluetooth keyboards won't work with Karmic.  The mouse does, however work.   Does anyone know the answer?
<hackel> synapsys:  I have already downloaded the DVD, via the torrent, which was very fast.  Now that I am upgrading, it is downloading the remaining packages at only 100 KiB/s and it's going to take 10 hours to finish.
<jacquesdupontd_> ok i have another very simple question but can't remember how to do it, i would like that my /dev/sdb1 mount automaticly on startup but with read and write permissions.
<pabelanger> andruk: I am not sure how, or what, that is.  Know of any links?
<synapsys> hackel, ahh now i get it
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd_: /etc/fstab and googel for the rights you wanna have
<hackel> I don't recall any previous Ubuntu upgrade going so slowly...
<jacquesdupontd_> Schamane, i did had it to the fstab but can't find the right line
<jacquesdupontd_> Schamane, here is the line /dev/sdb1 /media/Data ntfs umask=0222 0 1
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd_: search for the line of sdb1 ;)
<jacquesdupontd_> Schamane, this line should give me read and write permissions no ?
<McRibz> VLC & movie player will not work with my Logitech USB headset, although the device is detected - Please help.
<sam__> andruk it did not give any error message
<zoug> jacquesdupontd_: +rw
<jacquesdupontd_> zoug thx gonna try that
<flower> is there a lucid alpha minimal cd?
<plouffe> since upgrading to 9.10 mysql won't connect, and complete removal and reinstall from synaptic brings dependency errors for versions 5.0 and 5.1 alike
<Schamane> this should work /dev/sdb1 /media/Data ntfs rw,user,auto,umask=0222 0 1
<jacquesdupontd_> zoug mole tjat ! /dev/sdb1 /media/Data ntfs umask=0222 0 1 +rw ?
<coz_> flower,  well  I dont think there is a cd  oh wait maybe today there is since it is alpha1 today
<jacquesdupontd_> like that sorry
<zoug> jacquesdupontd_: not the +....:D
<jacquesdupontd_> thx schamane
<coz_> flower,  but if you want to try lucid ..you can open up /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the "karmic"  to "lucid"
<coz_> flower,   howevr I would    go over to #ubuntu+1 channel which is for lucid
<jacquesdupontd_> long time i didn't touched the fstab :) sorry
<Pici> coz_: Please do not suggest that, as it is not the proper way to upgrade to a new release.
<jacquesdupontd_> this is so newbie i know :) gonna reboot now
<laeg> is there any disadvantage to removing pulseaudio? i just want sound on simultaneous apps like wine, firefox, vlc and maybe skype/teamspeak etc
<UF-Gast505> ist jemand deutsches hier on hab ne frage
<andruk> sam__: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<coz_> Pici,  just until today it was the only to do it
<jacquesdupontd_> i come back in 10 seconds
<DJones> !de | UF-Gast505
<ubottu> UF-Gast505: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd_: but search in google for mount ntfs writeable fstab brings a lot of hits ;)
<zoug> jacquesdupontd_: too less..10?
<vega> is it just me or did the .16 kernel in jaunty get upgraded twice during last week
<andruk> pabelanger: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<andruk> sam__: sorry, i didnt mean to tell you that
<vega> i have .16 and now update-manager offers it _again_
<Schamane> vega: got an update today too
<andruk> sam__: i dont know what the problem is.  I suggest searching launchpad.net for a bug report related to your issue, and if you can't find one, then I suggest reporting your bug.
<jacquesdupontd> im back
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<vega> what's the great idea with that?
<sam__> andruk package manger works
<pingya> hi.  i am editing the appearance of the clock in my panel.  i have this: <span size="smaller" color="#999999">%a %d %b</span> <b>%H:%M</b> but i would like to put in a separate line between the date and the time.  does anyone know how to do that?
<jacquesdupontd> does not wok
<jacquesdupontd> work
<jacquesdupontd> permission denied
<Schamane> vega: dunno, but i mine has downloaded server kernel also, thats strange too
<sysdoc> Is there some known issues with Ubuntu's kernels in 9.10 while reconfiguring VMware server
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd: have you unmounten and then mounted is again?
<vega> oh well, it's in line with the generic quality of karmic...
<jacquesdupontd> oops
<jacquesdupontd> i rebooted Schamane
<Schamane> hm, the it should work
<jacquesdupontd> thought would be sufficient but i should sudo umount -a and sudo mount -a ?
<terje> hi, how can I disable gnome-keyring ?
<grawity> terje: short answer: You cannot.
<terje> I've turned it off in startup-applications but it still starts for some reason.
<grawity> terje: Longer answer: Why exactly do you want to do that?
<terje> it's borking my svn commits for some reason
<grawity> Uh. How exactly?
<grawity> I had no idea svn uses gnome-keyring.
<sam__> andruk is it ok leave it as it is ?
<jacquesdupontd> does not work, i did sudo umount -a and sudo mount -a and same it told me by the way No new final line at the end of /etc/fstab
<terje> svn: Commit failed (details follow):
<terje> svn: MKACTIVITY of '/repos/EnvysionRepository/!svn/act/2fe0266f-fc51-431e-a531-cb72dffc60d6': authorization failed: Could not authenticate to server: rejected Basic challenge
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd: try umask=007
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: okay, write rw after your fs . syntax is like device, mount point ,fs,opt,dump,fsck..http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Fstab
<grawity> terje: And if you do 'unset GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET'?
<terje> no, I haven't tried that
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd: try umask=007,gid <-your group id
<andruk> sam__: yeah, dont worry about it
<grawity> terje: Then how do you know it's gnome-keyring breaking stuff, and not something else?
<sam__> thx andruk
<jacquesdupontd> cd http://pastebin.com/m17d265b0
<jacquesdupontd> sorry
<jacquesdupontd> http://pastebin.com/m17d265b0
<jacquesdupontd> here is my fstab, what should it be ?
<terje> I don't see that envvar set in my shell
<grawity> terje: If there's no $GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET, then there's no keyring either - not one accessible to your svn, at least...
<skx_> m
<AnxiousNut> can gnome-ppp detect win-modems and use them?
<jacquesdupontd> its written login : jacquesdupontd UID : 1000
<jacquesdupontd> Schamane, i should put 1000 ?
<llutz> AnxiousNut: if kernel supports the modem, yes
<jacquesdupontd> im on kubuntu but i don't think it changes somethings ?
<terje> huh, ok.
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd: /dev/sda1   /Windows ntfs-3g  defaults,umask=0  0  0
<Schamane> thats one i used several times
<mia738> hi all
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: /dev/sdb1 /media/Data ntfs-3g rw,user 0 1 ???
<xbunty512> hi all
<jacquesdupontd> Schamane, when i sudo kate /etc/fstab i have this written :
<jacquesdupontd> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jacquesdupontd" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jacquesdupontd> Error: "/tmp/kde-jacquesdupontd" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jacquesdupontd> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-jacquesdupontd" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<FloodBot2> jacquesdupontd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacquesdupontd> sorry
<grawity> terje: Anyway, why were you thinking that it's gnome-keyring breaking everything?
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd: but yours should be fine too, only ntfs = ntfs-3g
<jacquesdupontd> it's still ntfs-3g ?
<trijntje> Sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing, how can i stop this?
<jacquesdupontd> no now it's ntfs on karmic
<eman> someone tel me a good video converter
<maverick_> zoug: is there something similar to KDevelop in GNOME (except Code::Blocks)?
<puremichael> anjuta ?
<jacquesdupontd> Schamane, this should work : /dev/sdb1 /media/Data ntfs rw,user,auto,umask=1000 0 0
<mia738> sorry, i had the problem, that my apache log (access.log) didnt update. i change the owner rights..but i didnt know whats to do..
<jacquesdupontd> Schamane, do you agree ?
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: ntfs-3g replaced kernel-ntfs in karmic?
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: i have karmic and has ntfs-3g
<jacquesdupontd> zoug, ok but you installed it ?
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd: should work
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: naah..def
<jacquesdupontd> i thought ntfs-3G was before ntfs was reconised like on dapper
<ctmjr> AnxiousNut: it's been a long time since i tried to get a winmodem working on linux here is a link you can read up on it is a pain as winmodems are just softmodems and you need to get linux drivers for the chipset http://www.linmodems.org/
<jacquesdupontd> that's all gonna try my line
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: nop
<llutz> e
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jacquesdupontd> i know
<jacquesdupontd> but now we don't need it anymore in karmic that's all i'm saying write ?
<maverick_> does ubuntu slow down over time (like windows) after installing to many apps and stuff..
<Schamane> jacquesdupontd: ah, so it is stil ntfs-3g :)
<jacquesdupontd> i know i could pass by ntfs-3g
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: how does it matter if we use it?
<thiebaude> maverick_, not that i know of
<zoug> maverick_: i use netbeans
<Alinn> iceroot: Thanks :)
<maverick_> zoug: thanks
<jacquesdupontd> zoug, it does not matter but it's not needed fromthe beginnning that's all
<jacquesdupontd> zoug, but easier to set maybe
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: ntfs = kernel = user read-only
<jacquesdupontd> gonna try my line
<maverick_> thiebaude: ubuntu boots in 10 seconds at my place, i hope it dosent slow down...thanks
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, ouch that would explain all
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: its read-only, but you wanted rw too right?
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, then you advice me to install ntfs-3g if i want rw ?
<thiebaude> maverick_, mine doesn't boot that fast
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: if it hadn't changed dramatically in the last weeks
<mia738> hm did you see my question? i change the owner richts of the access.log (apache2) and know the webserver didnt log. what are the correkt owner settings? apache restart didnt help
<jacquesdupontd> was not thinking i should need to install ntfs-
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: sure, why do you think i gave you the ntfs-3g factoid
<jacquesdupontd> 3g
<jacquesdupontd> but i'm onna insall it
<Alan502> Playing with gimp i unchecked "show menu bar" =P how can i renable it?
<maverick_> thiebaude: it maybe because i just installed it 10 days ago, (boot meaning till the login screen)
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, yeah yeah sorry my fault didn't knew tht informatino
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, to use it i have to sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Tashi> good evening (at least at my site)
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<jacquesdupontd> no ntfs-3g not needed
<jacquesdupontd> my line is working thx Schamane and others
<jacquesdupontd> i show my line for others : /dev/sdb1 /media/Data ntfs rw,user,auto,umask=1000 0 0 (because my umask is 1000
<Alan502> solved \º/
<jacquesdupontd> rebooting right now :)
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: you dont have ntfs-3g preinstalled?
<jacquesdupontd> zoug, nop
<diesel> Is there a method to change the GDM login to that I have to type a valid username rather than clicking on a user?
<jacquesdupontd> zoug, oh seems yes in fact :)
<jacquesdupontd> jacquesdupontd@jacquesdupontdL:/media/Data/Data/video$ ntfs-3g
<jacquesdupontd> ntfs-3g: No device is specified.
<ali3n> hello i was stupid and didnt by any cds.... can i burn the cd image to dvd?
<piojunbabia> zoug: do you know how to use ecplipse?
<llutz> ali3n: you can
<jacquesdupontd> but i don't think my line is using it zoug
<ali3n> sweet :D
<thiebaude> ali3n, yes
<Guiri> Anybody familiar with GPG? I accidentially revoked a key on one computer but I still have a working key on the other and have not uploaded it to a keyserver. I'm wondering how to fix this in Thunderbird's Enigmail
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: oh, yeah it doesnt..check for rw
<ali3n> gonna get rid of winblows :D
<thiebaude> ali3n, cool
<zoug> piojunbabia: did you get it working?
<jacquesdupontd> ok now my script of streaming should work perfectly :) rebooting to be sure, thx everybody
<piojunbabia> zoug: im running ecplipse now
<Frash> Hello!
<duck_tape> anybody know if there is a x86_64 version of server edition for ubuntu?
<elnovato> How to install MS SQL php support on ubuntu??
<grawity> Guiri: Delete the revoked key and re-import from a valid copy.
<grawity> duck_tape: Yeah, look for "amd64" in the website.
<zoug> piojunbabia: so how about a simple hello world program so that you know it works
<duck_tape> grawity:  but that would be amd not xeon correct?
<Schamane> duck_tape: 64 bit is 64 bit
<laeg> "Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here" - wtf?! is there something wrong with the forums?
<piojunbabia> zoug: i wonder how to compile it...i made a hello world program already
<Frash> Do you know if there is a way to call the gnome version of X-Chat from command line?
<grawity> duck_tape: The same architecture is used by both Intel and AMD; "amd64" is just the old name for x86_64.
<zoug> piojunbabia: have not been to eclipse since long, but it should be near and easy
<duck_tape> ok thank you…. I just wanted to confirm that it would also work for Intel
<elnovato> please ban laeg he is cursing, im just 13
<grawity> duck_tape: IIRC, it's called so because when amd64 was created, Intel had its own 64-bit architecture (which died really quick)
<grawity> Frash: xchat-gnome
<Frash> Thanks!
<hdtdi> im not really sure this is the place but.. i connect with my ubuntu to a vista mashine with rdesktop ip.. but when i login with a user and password the user on this pc is forced to logout.. is there a way to connect in this vista without logout the other person
<piojunbabia> zoug: let me figure it out... i am not sure i could...
<Schamane> grawity: itanium? ;)
<Frash> It's just because I was trying to figure out and ended up installing the old version instead :)
<grawity> Schamane: Mhm.
<iceroot> hdtdi: ##windows
<zoug> piojunbabia: should be easy. never been on an ide before?
<grawity> Frash: The non-GNOME one? It isn't "old" or anything, just a different program.
<piojunbabia> zoug: in school we use jcreator as editor
<duck_tape> any tips on getting  ubuntu working/booting from an external USB drive?
<Frash> Thank you again!
<piojunbabia> zoug: this is my first time to use beside jcreator
<nonix4> grawity: actually at least ia64 still lives... at Itanium niche of the market.
<iceroot> duck_tape: install on the usb-drive, enable usb-boot in bios
<iceroot> duck_tape: thats all
<zoug> piojunbabia: ok
<mikejet> Why does "lp file.pdf" print with slightly more magnification than the document viewer evince prints pdfs at?
<duck_tape> non of the GRUB  like stupidy about  not finding the drive etc?
<duck_tape> s/non/none
<iceroot> duck_tape: no, just enable usb-boot in bios
<iceroot> mikejet: tried lpr? if i am correct evince is using lpr not lp
<grawity> I thought evince just passes stuff directly to CUPS.
<jacquesdupontd> ok for people who wants some good aliases and functions interesting : http://tinyurl.com/scriptbashrc
<laeg> elnovato: wow, you're funny.
<Myth`> I'm having some problems with vsftpd - I've exhausted my google searches looking for a solution and #vsftpd might as well be dead. I can't seem to get FTP over SSL working when /bin/false is set. The only time it works is with /bin/bash is flagged in /etc/passwd but then users get access to / Would someone mind shooting me a PM?
<arek> no
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: ah..useful. thanks!
<arek> he
<mikejet> lp and lpr are both from the cups package. Actually, it seems like "lp x.pdf" is the correct 100% magnification. It is evince that is doing 95% (to guarantee it fits on the page?)
<arek> papa
<nozes> e noz
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Uh. You do realize that you made the URL 3 letters longer and 10% less convienent by tinyurlizing it?
<boonie> hey ich hab mal ne frage und zwar hab ich nen proprietären nvidia treiber über diesen hardware-manager installiert, krieg aber nachm kubunut ladescreen nur nen schwarzen bildschrim woran kann das liegen ?
<Pici> !de | boonie
<ubottu> boonie: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> !DE
<jacquesdupontd> zoug, no problem, long work on it so i like to give it to people it's usefull
<zoug> grawity: lol
<coz_> Myth`,  generally it is best to deal with issues in the main channel ..for several reasons... others can jump in if the person you are talking with makes an error and other can see the progress of the problem
<Myth`> coz_> 10-4
<ZeroKewl> i need help with sound
<piojunbabia> zoug: maybe it can be compiled through terminal
<coz_> Myth`,  :)
<zoug> piojunbabia: yeah pretty simple it seems
<ZeroKewl> when i play a game it start buzzing
<jacquesdupontd> and it's working really great, when you want to see directly a movie with an http://directlink.com/the.avi you can read it directly and save it at the same time to your hard disk , with my function s, or smkv for mkv
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: i would place most of that stuff  in small scripts, so it could be used in subshells etc.
<piojunbabia> zoug: you know how?
<JoeSomebody> how do i install lmsensors and gkrellm? looking at http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Download,  do i need Recommended patches: r5757, r5765, r5769, r5770 ?
<mikejet> lp x.pdf and lpr x.pdf are identical.
<piojunbabia> !javac
<ZeroKewl> any help
<zoug> piojunbabia: should i give you the eclipse manual?
<Tashi> I think I have found a serious issue. My old harddrive crashed and I think that it was because it got too hot in my small pc so now I bought a handy little compact flash -> ide connector and I'm desperately trying to install kubuntu but it just won't work. It always hangs up at the step of hardware detection. I already tried to install other distributions and Debian Lenny does the job. Also installing on an ide drive and dd-copyin
<Tashi> g the installation from the ide disc to the cf card and then booting from an usb reader works.
<coz_> JoeSomebody,  probably sudo apt-get install lmsensors   gkrellm
<Justin1> Im Having Trouble With My Internet
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, hehe yes i know but in fact i wanted to put another one already taken and then did it fast and easy to remember that's all
<jacquesdupontd> :)
<Justin1> It Goes Down ANd Then Up
<piojunbabia> zoug: please.
<laeg> "change eth0 for the name of your ethernet/wireless card" - how do i check the name?
<mocramis> hi, I'm looking for an IP and gateway finder
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: s() { cd /media/Data/Data/video; url="$1"; name="$( basename "$url ")"; wget -c -O "$name" "$url" -b; vlc "$name"; }
<iceroot> mocramis: dhcp?
<terrorinkorporat> lol
<JoeSomebody> i downloaded them to downloads folder
<zoug> piojunbabia: http://www.eclipse.org/documentation/
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: vlc can play movies while they're being downloaded.
<JoeSomebody> i am used to windows
<mocramis> I would like to loop on a range of IP's in order to find one
<JoeSomebody> apt-get couldnt find it or something
<Justin1> And I Also Im Looking To Sale My Real State In Halifax Nova Scotia And I Want To Sale It
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, i'm using this script for monthes and i wouldn't have made it if i had followed people telling me it won't work
<JoeSomebody> so i went to download page
<Tashi> But I just can't understand why it won't just install when I'm using kubuntu... I think it's udevs fault at least that's the last thing it tries to load
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, test yourself you gonna see :)
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: I'm not saying it won't work. I'm just saying there's a shorter alternative.
<mikejet> i should install adobe reader - whatever that does is the correct output.
<coz_> JoeSomebody,   so did you open synaptic pacakge manager and search for those?
<Justin1> BBot Zr
<JoeSomebody> no, ill try that
<mocramis> (I lost the IP of a fix ethernet port and I can't find it)
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: can you help me with a problem. i want to install app (deb) in a dir with many other debs. i want to install just the app i want and not the classic sudo dpkg -i *deb thingy..
<Justin1> Happy
<Justin1> Late
<Justin1> Are You
<Pici> !enter | Justin1
<ubottu> Justin1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sipior> Justin1: enough, already.
<philipp_> hi i have a problem mounting an iso image. it says cd rom is not in iso 9660 format. how can i fix this problem?
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, to download it the fastest as possibile no, the way i was doing it before was directly vlc thedirectlink but when the speed was lower than needed it freezes and then come back seconds after the speed cames back to good and you miss some. My script download it the fastest it makes that you're able to pause, sometimes go further or before
<Justin1> Im Looking To Sale My Real Eastate In Halifax Nova Scotia And The Price Is 900 To 500
<zoug> i am trying for this problem since the last 3hrs i guess..
<coz_> JoeSomebody,  lm-sensors is in the repos as well ad gkrellm
<JoeSomebody> coz : gkrellm is there but not lmsensors
<coz_> JoeSomebody,   lm-sensors
<Pici> Justin1: This is an Ubuntu Support channel, please try to stay on-topic.
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Meh. Anyway, you can replace name=$(echo "$1" | rev | cut -f1 -d'/' | rev) with name=$(basename "$1")
<JoeSomebody> ah :)
<JoeSomebody> thx
<zoug> piojunbabia: did you read the doc? should be easy
<Tashi> I think my problem is just too confusing to describe... I'm working on this since monday and I just don't get anywhere <sigh>
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, true, thx  !)
<coz_> JoeSomebody, if you type    sensors  in the search field it will show up
<piojunbabia> zoug: its pdf and still downloading.... slow internet speed
<nonix4> Tashi: hang on hw detection of cf-ide-adaptor?
<zoug> piojunbabia: okay
<mocramis> No ideas ?
<Tashi> nonix4: The installation goes up till around 80% so it really can write stuff on the cf card.
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Btw, what does this line do? MATCH=`expr match "$1" ".*\(mkv\)"`;
<JoeSomebody> got them now, thanks
<GiZzY> cant connect to wifi connection
<laeg> "change eth0 for the name of your ethernet/wireless card" - how do i check the name?
<GiZzY> my problem
<laeg> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<zoug> laeg: ifconfig?
<AmokPaule> Hello, i want to change the max upload file size for php is that basicly without any risc?
<Tashi> nonix4: I even managed to install a working kubuntu on an IDE Hard Drive with the same cable. Copied that over on to the card (partition sizes matched) and started from that in rescue mode. Last thing was something with lost interrupt while loading libudev.so
<llutz> grawity: jacquesdupontd no basename needed, just shell: name=${1##*/}
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, to be sure the url is having a .avi inside cause i had a megaupload bypass that was giving url like tinyurl
<jacquesdupontd> so then if there's not the name of the movie inside the url it does a tempmov.avi
<Tashi> The funny thing is with Debian Lenny it works perfectly.
<Tashi> But I want a little bit more recent software ;)
<jacquesdupontd> anyway that's the way i did it for it to work and it works perfectly in any case and i like it like that and that was a gift for people who needs it, there is surely way to do it less long but who cares
<laeg> zoug: http://pastebin.com/d3a5b8c6a
<VirusTB> OK i think i am in deap S**t :(
<VirusTB> i screwed up my Netbook dual booot!
<VirusTB> When u turn on my netbook, i get GRUB error 17
<maco> VirusTB: watch your language
<gOLDfeesh> VirusTB what seems to be the issue
<VirusTB> maco,  sorry :(
<gOLDfeesh> !language VirusTB
<gOLDfeesh> hmm.. lol.
 * maco hands gOLDfeesh a |
<gOLDfeesh> a what?
<gOLDfeesh> oh pipe..
<VirusTB>  gOLDfeesh  I had Ubuntu installed, and it has an error, and listening to somoene in the chat room the told me to delet the Ubuntu partiion n restart
<gOLDfeesh> !language | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: http://sprunge.us/cXbC
<VirusTB> gOLDfeesh,  and now, my netbook cnt even load/boot to my WIN XP (because of boot loader
<jacquesdupontd> now i have to work on that virtualisatino thing
<maco> VirusTB: once you reinstall ubuntu it should reinstall grub for you...
<gOLDfeesh> !grub | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gOLDfeesh> try the fix
<VirusTB> maco so how do i get ubunt o a usb
<mkquist> VirusTB: why would you delete your ubuntu partition?
<VirusTB>  on  *
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, thx, interesting :)
<zoug> laeg: i dont get your problem. also try ifconfig -a to identify your wireless
<maco> VirusTB: using another computer?
<gOLDfeesh> VirusTB you know if you try asking questions with "!" infront it might be useful
<gOLDfeesh> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<maco> gOLDfeesh: you really really really like playing with the bot even after ive already answered a question, dont you?
<zoug> how can i "grep" through bunch of debs in a dir so that i can install just th app i want and all its depen?
<VirusTB> mkquist, listening to some dude in thi chat room! (i had nothing to lose so i delet the parttion)
<gOLDfeesh> If you're installing Ubuntu to a USB you don't touch your partitions at all well not your comp ones at all but the ones on your USB you do
<mkquist> VirusTB: do you still want ubuntu? or was that the point?
<maco> mkquist: the intention was a reinstall
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, yeah really great
<VirusTB> gOLDfeesh,  ok
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, don't you find this script interesting ? now i watch movies directly even in full hd
<zoug> :(
<mkquist> VirusTB: ahh ic
<gOLDfeesh> maco no, people need to learn that not everything is "fix it for me" and that they have quick help links that they can follow
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, i have a 1700 ko/s connection on megaupload
<VirusTB> gOLDfeesh,  maco mkquist  ok so if i re install my ubuntu to the empty partition on my sytem i will get my GRUB back and can boot WIN XP?
<maco> gOLDfeesh: if they've already been given an answer, you dont need to have teh bot repeat the answer. and no, they dont need to learn that
<VirusTB> mkquist,  i guess he wasnt a expert, (but i learned from his mistakes)
<maco> VirusTB: yes
<gOLDfeesh> VirusTB if you didn't delete your windows partition
<VirusTB> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mikejet> Okay, this is the problem: "lp -o two-sided-short-edge x.pdf" prints the 1st page with different margins than if you just do "lp x.pdf". sigh.
<mkquist> VirusTB: true =)
<VirusTB> gOLDfeesh,  no i didnt delelr the WIN partition, just the partiion where ubutu was installed
<mkquist> VirusTB: and yes grub should reinstall and take care of things
<gOLDfeesh> VirusTB than you want !grub
<VirusTB> mkquist,  ok col
<VirusTB>   i will go tha t now
<VirusTB>  and will got
<VirusTB>  brb
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, you seems to be knowing a lot i would like to be able to boot one of my multiboot OS's like Windows Seven directly from Ubuntu loaded without reinstalling a special one for virtualisation, admitting that ihave a intel core i7 and the virtualisation VT hardware
<mkquist> VirusTB: k
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, it seems nobody did it actually but i'm sure it should be possible, to reload a the mbr in a virtualisation software and to choose the OS
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, do you get what i want ?
<VirusTB> mkquist, gOLDfeesh maco  stick arround  i might need some help in a few
<jacquesdupontd> would be mervalous
<maco> alrighty
<mkquist> k
<Gideon> hi
<Gideon> question
<Gideon> im at the partitioning setup
<zoug> how can i "grep" through bunch of debs in a dir so that i can install just th app i want and all its depen?
<pop3> on *:NOTICE:*nickname is registered*:*:{
<pop3>   if ($nick == NickOP && $network == TV) {
<pop3>     .msg nickop IDENTIFY password
<pop3>   }
<Gideon> and how do i get my hdd devided in 2 sections
<pop3> }
<FloodBot2> pop3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pop3> on *:NOTICE:*Password accepted*:*:{
<mkquist> Gideon: installing?
<alabd> a bin file has been executed by double clicking ...and is running ... how to know what is it doing like while it is ran in terminal ?
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Two OSes at once?
<Gideon> yes mkquist
<mkquist> Gideon: go ahead
<Gideon> one 5G for startup and booting and system info
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: For Linux or FreeBSD, Xen would work... for Windows Server, Hyper-V. But both? Dunno.
<Gideon> and the rest as hdd that i can use to save my stuff
<mkquist> Gideon: so you home on the other part?
<wildc4rd> evenin'all
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664692
<trijntje> Sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing, how can i stop this?
<mkquist> Gideon: your*
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, i was thinking about Xen, i have to learn it
<Gideon> yes
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, i'm checking thx
<zoug> how can i "grep" through bunch of debs in a dir so that i can install just th app i want and all its depen?
<bllzz> Question:  is it possible to set up RAID or LVM from the livecd?
 * bllzz bllz
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, seems that's what i want
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, but it looks like risky a lot
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: you always risk your installations, back it up before testing
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, i don't want to install a new version of windows 7 just for virtualisation, would be so great to use the already installed one. I thought it was a dream of many people in virtualisation history
<starlynite> could somebody tell me where I can find a channel for Absolute Linux?
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: one problem is differing hardware inside/outside virtualization
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, i back up every 2 days anyway, i'm on a 32 gb ssd disk for my Windows Seven and Ubuntu so the access time is really fast, like i but Kubuntu in 3, 4 seconds
<robbmunson> starlynite: tried /msg chanserv alis absolutelinux?
<bllzz> Is it possible to set up an LVM or a RAID array from the livecd?
<Mainstay> Does anyone have any info on this problem, it makes me want to stab myself: my editor doesn't detect that the currently open file has changed on disk (and prompt me to reload). This happens with files across a network. Any input on how to deal with this, background on this if it's a known issue etc?
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, that's why xen and hardware virtualisation from intel core i7 are interesting
<zoug> Mainstay: it happens when its local too, may be thats how it works
<jacquesdupontd> llutz, seems it's like using it at 100% faster as if you would have launched it normally
<starlynite> robbmunson how do I do that?
<starlynite> command line?
<jacquesdupontd> not faster, as fast i meant
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, you know a bit about xen ?
<elnovato> How to setup MSSQL libraries for PHP on Ubuntu 9.10 ??
<robbmunson> starlynite: just type that in here and look at your "status window"..
<VirusTB> mkquist, gOLDfeesh maco
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Only how to uninstall it. :)
<gOLDfeesh> heh
<maco> VirusTB: aye?
<VirusTB> gOLDfeesh,  whats a god tool to resize partitions? maco
<MenZa> !gparted | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<VirusTB> gOLDfeesh, maco  Partitions with Data on them :S (with out losing any datga)
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, haha, first i would like to know how to install it cause sudo apt-get install xen tells me that it's not in the sources
<VirusTB> MenZa,  i know gParted, but does it move without losingdata?
<maco> VirusTB: the installer should let you do it
<tsimpson> elconsulto: just make sure you have php5-mysql installed
<maco> VirusTB: yes it does
<VirusTB> maco,  without losing Data right?
<maco> VirusTB: as long as you dont try to make the partition smaller than the data it holds
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: apt-cache search xen|grep ^xen
<jelly-bean1> since upgrading ubuntu to karmic, in eclipse we ran into the GTK button bug and set the env var to fix that. now we are noticing when we try to do certain things like copy and paste -- the cpu jumps to 100% and eclipse becomes unresponsive for several minutes
<VirusTB> Maco :S well hwo do i tell how much DATA is on the partiton?
<piojunbabia> zoug: cool, i made a simple hello world without using eclispe, but it did not recognize packages.. like java.io.DataInputStream
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: xen-utils-3.3 with other 4 depens
<VirusTB> hwo*
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: one is: xen-hypervisor-3.3 - The Xen Hypervisor for i386 and amd64.
<VirusTB> how*
<jacquesdupontd> http://www.itkovian.net/base/xen_hypervisor_with_ubuntu_karmic_koala
<jacquesdupontd> hehe thx
<Asad2005> can some one help me get rid off gpg errors "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release ... because the public key is not available"
<maco> VirusTB: gparted shows it. the part coloured in yellow is the data
<jelly-bean1> any ideas what that could be? its not consistent and it is hard to reproduce. but when it does happen it is most often during a copy/paste operation. maybe an undo. and its just plan text on the clipboard--nothing intense.
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: synaptic
<VirusTB> maco ok thanks
<skreem> Howdy
<VirusTB> mkquist, gOLDfeesh maco   ko thanks, back to work on this netbook
<sena--> do you know good firewall that controlls the applications
<mkquist> VirusTB: g/l
<skreem> Ive just installed 9.10 and my wireless doesn't work (unlike the previous version) - There are a couple of drivers I've tried to activate in the Hardware Drivers section but when I click on Activate the window just hangs on downloading
<zoug> piojunbabia: naah, you make it IN the IDE, dont make a seperate file and then compile.
<zoug> piojunbabia: read the doc carefully, im sure you will get it
<skreem> /whois $me
<ChampS_> was gibts?
<jpds> !de | ChampS_
<ubottu> ChampS_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NightEyes> After using my flash drive in a Virtual Box Virtual Machine running XUbuntu and Host Machine running Ubuntu my drive name disappears with a little box instead. It also wound mount format unmount or eject. I think this is because Virtual Box gave the name a char coding that is unreconized. Is there a way to fix my flash drive and to provent this from happening in the future
<zoug> yawdp.
<NightEyes> ?
<piojunbabia> zoug: i used nano to edit text and terminal to compile and run too
<piojunbabia> zoug: edit the code*
<zoug> piojunbabia: so you can run right?
<Phuzion> hello all... having a problem with Java it just freezes any windows needing to use it and I cannot close any programs associated with it, operating on 8.10
<fdsa> hey
<zoug> piojunbabia: you can do the same stuff from the ide that you downloade
<Phuzion> *close any windows
<skreem> Anyone have any luck getting a dell wireless 1490 card running in 9.10 ?
<bdelin88> *****i am trying to use unetbootin to install the live cd to my usb drive, can i modify it to install into a folder on the usb drive rather than using the entire root of the drive?
<sena--> NightEyes: how did you use your flash drive "in" VirtulaBox
<fdsa> anybody know of a great resource on making custom minimal ubuntu live discs?
<eligere> hey can anyone here please start private chat with me. i need some assistance setting up an ssh server with ubuntu 7.10 server edition. any replies are greatly appreciated.
<bdelin88> fdsa: try xubuntu
<Phuzion> skreem.... I think 1490 is a generic output for your card cause it can't be read
<piojunbabia> zoug: it did run. that means it recognize the default package which is "java.lang.*" but other packages were not recognized...
<Phuzion> who is the manufacturer?
<fdsa> bdelin88, thanks but any info on how to do it, im working on software and some windows friends want to try it
<sena--> NightEyes: did you create a .vdi file on a flash drive or what
<bdelin88> just download from the website, search google for xubuntu
<llutz> eligere: "sudo aptitude install openssh-server" on server, "ssh user@server" at client, done
<bdelin88> *****i am trying to use unetbootin to install the live cd to my usb drive, can i modify it to install into a folder on the usb drive rather than using the entire root of the drive?
<jpds> bdelin88: No, otherwise it won't boot I think.
<Phuzion> hello all... having a problem with Java it just freezes any windows needing to use it and I cannot close any windows associated with it, operating on 8.10
<kermit> how do i turn some png files into a pdf?
<jacquesdupontd> wow it seems very very hard i don't understand half of what i'm doing
<bkeating> im trying to install the following on Ubuntu 7.04 -- solr-common solr-tomcat5.5 libxpp3-java  how can i get apt-get to install these missing packages?
<bdelin88> jpds: i can't change the files to point to that folder, i'm sure there is a way
<jacquesdupontd> but if i managed would be incredible
<bkeating> i assume they are not included in 7.04 repos....
<Slurpee> i changed my /etc/hosts file for a domain to point to a specific IP.  when i ping the domain, i ping the correct IP.  when I open the domain in a web browser, it opens the wrong location.  it worked last night, but now it doesnt :(
<fdsa> bdelin88, so is there a way to customize the iso (id like to install my opengl app and graphics drivers on it)
<sena--> kermit: i think you can do that with gimp
<zoug> piojunbabia: ran from ide?
<robbmunson> !remaster | fdsa
<ubottu> fdsa: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bdelin88> fdsa: that's really complicated, beyond what i know how to do
<piojunbabia> zoug: from terminal
<NightEyes> Set permisions for VBox for my user. Drive was mounted on host and I clicked on the devices menu and addd the flash drive in the virtual machine. I added 2 files, 1 ISO and 1 md5 file to the flash drive. The tried to access them on the host machine after shutting down VM. I can access all files just fine but can't mount or anything else. I woud go in Terminal as root but the drive doesn't have a name that is reconized.
<tazman1> need a little help i am running ubuntu 64 bit 9.1 i am using onboard sound mobo ga-m61pme-s2p
<fdsa> robbmunson, ubottu thanks!
<robbmunson> fdsa: have you looked that up? (I am not sure if that might solve what youre trying to do, but I just peeked my head in)
<bdelin88> robbmunson: do you know how to point the live usb to look inside of a specific folder?
<zoug> piojunbabia: what is wrong with the ide? try compiling through ide. if it says something is missing, search it from synaptic and install it.
<elnovato> HELP!!!! How to setup MSSQL libraries for PHP on Ubuntu 9.10 ??
<tazman1> i cannot get the line in working on my onboard audio
<Phuzion> hello all... having a problem with Java it just freezes any windows needing to use it and I cannot close any windows associated with it, using on 8.10
<NightEyes> skreem: is that wireless card for Laptops?
<fdsa> robbmunson, not entirely sure but i guess it could work
<robbmunson> bdelin88: it requires tweaking some of the files in the folder structure....and I am not totally confident in my abilities on that :(
<robbmunson> bdelin88: sorry.
<zoug> skreem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+wireless+1490
<bdelin88> robbmunson: eh that's cool
<Phuzion> I think skreem is gone?
<fdsa> robbmunson, my opengl app isn't really windows compatible so i just want to put nvidia drivers and my app on it
<piojunbabia> zoug: which ide do you mean?
<db__> hiho
<skreem> I found a page that's helping me: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<zoug> piojunbabia: eclipse
<db__> can someone give me a hint, how i can enable a serial console in grub in 9.10 server?
<robbmunson> fdsa: that should help you then :) (in fact I am 99.9% sure thats the right page for what youre looking for.)
<terrorinkorporat> if i extra a linux image onto another partition can i just point grub to that image and have it boot into that os
<piojunbabia> zoug: i dont see the compile button there....
<fdsa> robbmunson, thanks a bunch
<robbmunson> fdsa: sure :)
<zoug> piojunbabia: sad, let me check it for you
<Phuzion> If anyone can help I'm having a problem with Java it just freezes any windows needing to use it and I cannot close any windows associated with it, using 8.10
<NightEyes> skreem: if it is for laptops and it came from dell chances are the Wireless card is a white labeled Intel Pro Wireless
<soUPERMan> anyone here using crunchbang?
<robbmunson> !anyone | soUPERMan
<ubottu> soUPERMan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<terrorinkorporat> if i extra a linux image onto another partition can i just point grub to that linux and have it boot into that os
<bdelin88> ubuntu live cd/usb keeps messing with my windows system time, how can i stop that
<skreem> Going to reboot and see if fwcutter install worked. Thanks
<piojunbabia> zoug: thank you, however the document is too long to read...
<kermit> terrorinkorporat: yeah
<tazman1> i have found lots of people with the same problem who said you can fix it with  a little tweaking but haven't figured out how nor did it say how they did
<lenovo_> i have the same problem with my time changing on ubuntu
<zoug> piojunbabia: lol
<soUPERMan> Can someone help me with crunchbang, im trying to change the time display to am/pm
<zoug> piojunbabia: http://www.vogella.de/articles/Eclipse/article.html
<zoug> piojunbabia: that should help
<piojunbabia> zoug: :D thanks....
<robbmunson> soUPERMan: have you tried asking in #crunchbang (their official room) ?
<robbmunson> 2 seconds too late, heh.
<tazman1> can anyone tell me how i can go about fixing this sound problem
<sena--> NightEyes: i am still confuse how you can "access all files just fine but can't mount or anything else"
<sena--> NightEyes: unplug see with mount command as root which drives are mounted
<NightEyes> the drive gets mounted but then I can't unmount or rename the flash drive so I can access it in the terminal
<skreem> My wireless is now working :-)
<skreem> Time to tweak Quake Live
<sena--> NightEyes: aha does it get mounted automatically when you plug it in
<terrorinkorporat> where is menu.lst in ubuntu
<NightEyes> Yes
<NightEyes> I do get errors
<maco> terrorinkorporat: /boot/grub/menu.lst but if you're using grub2 you should look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg which is generated from the "sudo update-grub" command after you edit other files in that directory
<NightEyes> errors when trying to unmount it
<iceroot> terrorinkorporat: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sena--> try umount -f /dev/yourdrive
<thevishy> hello any software to cool the laptop ?
<sena--> NightEyes: maybe some application is using data from this device and its busy
<theball> could some one please direct me on how to set up my ntfs storage drive so that i do not have to log into it each time i reboot, please
<Snausages> thevishy: you might use kpowersave to slow down your laptop- that would save power and produce less heat
<sAnta89_> !fstab | theball
<ubottu> theball: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<db__> Has someone an idea why the karmic serial grub console aint working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto ?
<NightEyes> VM is shut down how can I kill any other processes that might make it busy
<NightEyes> the name is also not reconized anymore
<thevishy> ok i will check that , btw my computer currently is sort of idling hanging after I give install for a software in Ubuntu Software Center
<theball> thank you for the link, i am not proficiant at fstab by hand unfortunetly, i'll go read the link
<tazman1> thanks for ignoring me this is worse than yahoo at least they tell you to screw off
<NightEyes> It used to say Flash Drive 2 and it's been replaced with a Box
<thevishy> It shows In progress but I dont see any thing in the right window
<sena--> NightEyes: your drive is a device it is located in the /dev directory
<NightEyes> I did gksudo nautilus changed name back. But computer still sees it as the other setting
<zoug> piojunbabia: it should work. all you need to do is read. :)
<dewyd> hi
<sena--> NightEyes:just type mount as root
<sena--> and see which devices are mounted
<piojunbabia> zoug: yes sir.... my eyes almost battery empty... :/
<robbmunson> hello dewyd
<iooqq> what utilities are typically used to find out information about running processes? any sort of information that'll lead me to identify what the thing actually is
<robbmunson> iooqq: theres ps for starters :)
<maverick_> iooqq: system --> administration --> system monitor
<syn-ack> iooqq, you can use ps or
<syn-ack> theres top
<sena--> iooqq: top and ps
<syn-ack> any number of utils
<db__> Has someone an idea why the karmic serial grub console aint working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto ?
<iceroot> for what is "source"? i am using it fo executing files like .bashrc but is there anything else it is for?
<NightEyes> correct me if I'm wrong but in order to type sudo mount I would need to type sudo mount [DEVICE NAME] I can't do this because the name isn't reconized
<terrorinkorporat> can grub 2 boot iso's ?
<piojunbabia> zoug: the one you sent shows different interface...
<Gideon> IT WORKS
<Gideon> :)
<Gideon> ty all
<FloodBot2> Gideon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sena--> NightEyes: just type sudo -i
<sena--> enter your password
<piojunbabia> zoug: and the example that he showed does not have the packages i need...
<sena--> and the just mount
<llutz> iceroot: Read and execute commands from FILENAME and return
<zoug> piojunbabia: cause its for windows, but has the same steps, instead of the dos terminal you have the gnome terminal
<sena--> to see which drive is mounted where
<h4f> there was a hex editor "biew" what happened to it. its not in repos ?
<terrorinkorporat> can grub 2 boot iso's ?
<sena--> and by drive I mean a device which represents partition normally
<Status0> hello to alll
<piojunbabia> zoug: need more reading.....
<scrawl> h4f: have you tried ghex2?
<zoug> piojunbabia: open synaptic and type java and tell me if anything you see is installed
<iceroot> llutz: ah ok, so an interpreter undependend from bash, zsh or something else
<scrawl> its the best imo
<h4f> scrawl I want some comand line tool
<Status0> i installing ubuntu-server-9-10 on VirtualBox, do anybody have tips ?
<scrawl> ok
<iceroot> Status0: for what?
<terrorinkorporat> can grub 2 boot iso's ?
<florian> hi all
<Status0> for cool things that i can do withit ?
<zoug> piojunbabia: plus you need to read the whole manual. i strongly recommend to read the pdf you downloaded.
<iceroot> terrorinkorporat: yes
<NightEyes> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<NightEyes> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<NightEyes> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<NightEyes> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<NightEyes> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<FloodBot2> NightEyes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NightEyes> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<cybernout> hi there
<robbmunson> whoaaaa
<iceroot> Status0: using linux is a cool thing
<terrorinkorporat> do u know how to do it iceroot or a source to show me how ?
<florian> Does anyone know a good webbased document management system? open source of course
<iceroot> !grub | terrorinkorporat
<ubottu> terrorinkorporat: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<radoe> iceroot: no, source is a shell builtin, it executes the given script in the context of the current shell without forking a new process.
<piojunbabia> zoug: ok, but i cant read now, my eyes started to get hurt
<Status0> iceroot, sure ! :-) but, i just testing this env.  i want get more info.
<theball> ubottu, my drive is not listed in fstab but it shows up in menu places and when i try to access it it asks for root password for the initial browse then its fully usable, any suggestions?
<terrorinkorporat> ty
<ali3n> hello, i just installed ubuntu on my dell xps m1330 and well i cant use wifi yet help me pls
<iceroot> radoe: ok, good to know
<aboSamoor> Hi, where can I find a grammatical checker in ubuntu ?
<zoug> piojunbabia: thats a totally diff issue. :D
<robbmunson> theball: ubottus not going to answer you directly, its just a bot that shovels around tidbits of information :)
<cybernout> cant install google chrome ( due to libnss3-1d ) tips are welcome to get it installed
<sena--> NightEyes: so you have one big hard disk which has one partition mounted in the moment the device sda1
<sena--> NightEyes: is it so?
<theball> oh, oops im new to irc
<dalfz> how can i use offline files with nas?
<piojunbabia> zoug: indeed! its 4am! :D
<NightEyes> Well 1GB
<NightEyes> *GB
<cybernout> cant install google chrome ( due to libnss3-1d ) tips are welcome to get it installed
<NightEyes> 8GB
<piojunbabia> zoug: by the way. i have a very long list of java on synaptic
<zoug> piojunbabia: let me know if jre is installed
<ali3n> any help?
<sena--> NightEyes: this nones are not good i do not know why and how it is
<robbmunson> ali3n: your question got lost in the shuffle for me...mind repeating?
<NightEyes> The drive is 8GB
<zoug> piojunbabia: sun-java6-jre
<ali3n> hello, i just installed ubuntu on my dell xps m1330 and well i cant use wifi yet help me pls
<Mainstay> Does anyone have any info on this problem, it makes me want to stab myself: my editor doesn't detect that the currently open file has changed on disk (and prompt me to reload). This happens with files across a network. Any input on how to deal with this, background on this if it's a known issue etc?
<sena--> NightEyes: but it seems as you have unmouted your system partition
<ali3n> dont think i have sound too lol
<Callum> oh god no
<piojunbabia> zoug: i though i only need jdk, well i do have jre too...
<Callum> I think my filesystem just crapped out...
<Callum> Firefox just crashed, and I get filesystem reading errors when I try to login to another tty...
<db__> I would like to create a second grub2 boot option for booting with serial console, how can is do this?
<zoug> piojunbabia: and yeah, hit the reload button before you change stuff
<Callum> WHAT THE HELL HAS HAPPENED
<Mikelevel> Callum: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<sena--> NightEyes: and maybe that is why you could not unmount this partiton
<zoug> piojunbabia: u need both i think
<NightEyes> I did that by doing gksudo nautilus going to dir and renname it. But once unmounted I can't mount because of the naming of it
<robbmunson> !es
<IdleOne> TEST TEST TEST
<Mikelevel> IdleOne: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sena--> NightEyes: try to restart and check the mount command again
<ali3n> help with wifi please :D
<NightEyes> ok
<Status0> guys i have another question it's kind'a wird question, how shoud i start develop Linux community in Israel, with more focus on new guys ?
<Callum> so, I'm screwed, only XChat survives and I can't login to another TTY because of my screwed filesystem...
<Jamed> Callum: man fsck
<Callum> Jamed: I can't do ANYTHING, no shell works
<piojunbabia> zoug: yes i have both...
<cybernout> alin3n there should be a list for wireless in the right top of your screen
<zoug> piojunbabia: okay, i got this. install sun-java6-jdk
<Jamed> Callum: any other computers you could use?
<valros> hrm, why wont the archive manager extract this bin file?
<arand_> Callum: fsck -fy, from recovery boot option or livecd
<zoug> piojunbabia: you have that?
<Howard_Kindig> Does anyone know how to delete (unsubscribe) from a folder in Ubuntu One? (I accepted a share from someone else, and I now want to delete that folder from my account...but I don't see any way to do this...)
<ali3n> cybernout there isnt
<piojunbabia> zoug: yes i do
<Callum> Jamed: yes
<zoug> okay, so everything should work fine
<thevishy> will kpowersave work with gnome
<thevishy> i am gnomer
<ali3n> just sees my wired connections
<robbmunson> Callum: contrary to your statement I dont think youre totally lost yet...always a backup plan with the live cd's :)
<cybernout> alin3n did you turn it off on the laptop itself
<zoug> piojunbabia: probably some settings you need to change
<ali3n> nope
<zoug> piojunbabia: OR read the doc! :D
<Jamed> Callum: you could watch the man page there but arand_ already said what to do
<piojunbabia> zoug: i do believe so...
<ikonia> HELLO
<Callum> arand_: Okay...
<ali3n> think i need to install the driver or something but idk how
<piojunbabia> zoug: yay..
<Callum> do you think all my data can be saved? =( there is source code on this that hasn't been backed up and I NEED this data to be safe
<IdleOne> ikonia: might need more text
<ikonia> THIS IS JUST A TEST MESSAGE
<Mikelevel> ikonia: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<IdleOne> yup
<_agn_> hi, i can't hear any sound as normal user
<cybernout> alin3n wich version of ubuntu
<_agn_> it works if am root
<_agn_> i removed pulseaudio and disabled gdm
<_agn_> any idea ?
<_agn_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Jamed> Callum: i think you can recover with fsck
<_agn_> is what i get if i try it as a normal user
<arand_> Callum: I do not know.
<ali3n> how do i get my wifi to work
<Callum> Jamed: okay, now I have to figure out how to reboot this thing cleanly...
<cybernout> alin3n wich version of ubuntu
<ali3n> 9.10 :)
<ali3n> fresh install :D
<cybernout> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellXPSM1330
<Callum> can't umount the drive, can't get to a reboot button because GNOME has otherwise died
<robbmunson> Callum: what version of ubuntu are ya on?
<thevishy> well my fans are running real fast I dont know y
<Jamed> Callum: tough decision, i'd say just shutdown and boot a live cd
<Callum> robbmunson: 9.10
<robbmunson> Correct me if I am wrong but the escape key is how you get to grubs menu right?
<Callum> God, this happens EVERY time I use an ext4 filesystem
<nicholas562> Anybody familiar with the fact that the 9.10 release has problems with the python module "python-visual"? When loading the module in python with "from visual import *" python exists with a segment fault error message. It's a totally fresh installation of 9.10.
<IdleOne> robbmunson: correct
<arand_> Callum: keycombination for safe killing of kernel: alt+SysReq+(R-E-I-S-U-B)
<Status0> dose Joho here ?
<Callum> my SysReq key is also the Print Screen key...
 * robbmunson is backing down from that support request as arand_ has pretty much got it covered I believe :)
<archangelpetro> is there any software for ubuntu that can take input from the mic and then tell the note of the voice? like a guitar tuner, for the voice..
<robbmunson> Callum: that shouldnt matter :)
<Jamed> Callum: i still dont use ext4 because i fear exactly what happend to you
<always_smile> hello everybody,anyone can tell me how to run auto-run cds,dvds.i already got the restricted extras,vlc &libdvdcss2 but i still can't play them,thanks
<cybernout> alin3n http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146475
<thevishy> i just cant understand why the comp suddenly is getting overheated with ractically no heavy apps running
<ali3n> theres nothing in hardware though
<itilious> is there a way to enable the hard "eject button" on my cd drive in ubuntu?
<itilious> seems to be only way i can eject is if i right click the drive and choose eject
<sena--> always_smile: with vlc you can play almost any video file format
<cybernout> alin3n in driver manager?
<llutz> itilious: umount cd/dvd, then the button will eject
<LinuxPhreak1> Just rebooted machine no luck. The folling URL contains images of what my flash drive looks like after being used by Virtual Box http://bdtsworld.myftp.org/images/
<itilious> so the eject button on dvd/cd drives doesnt work in ubuntu?
<sena--> always_smile: so you can just browse your cd dvd directorys and open the video files with vlc
<alien> ya
<llutz> itilious: it works, it is blocked if media is in use/mounted
<arand_> llutz: I'm also interested in this, how come the eject button does not initiate unmounting?
<cybernout> alin3n you could try an update over ethernet....
<DarkStar_> how so?
<itilious> i see
<llutz> arand_: idk, it should do
<always_smile> sena--: i already tried with vls,media player and others,but i still can not open them :(
<DarkStar_> Im ali3n i just killed that session lol
<thevishy> which is the best browser on ubuntu ? FF/chrome or ?
<DarkStar_> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic
<robbmunson> !best | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LinuxPhreak1> Is it possible to fix the name problem with my device? How
<zinox> how i do to change screen resolution  i am get error "monitor driver not suported to use extension...." when i change screen resolution on nvidia-settings and i try save it in xorg.conf i get error too.. somebody know how i change and fix any screen resolution?
<sena--> always_smile: open your package amnage write vlc and see if libvls0 libvlc0-dev are installed
<thevishy> ofcourse just want to know the opinion on chrome in Ubuntu
<piojunbabia> how can i be a registered freenode user?
<sena--> always_smile: can you play other video files with vlc
<piojunbabia> zoug: how can i register in freenode?
<llutz> !register | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<DarkStar_> this sucks :(
<piojunbabia> thanks
<zinox> this new xorg.con is so strange .-.
<zinox> xorg.conf*
<zoug> piojunbabia: http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<DarkStar_> do how do i get my wifi to work if theres no drivers listed?
<LinuxPhreak1> DarkStar_: did your try the NDISWrapper package to use drivers
<sladek3> asi mám pc totální socku
<DarkStar_> there is no ndiswrapper
<maco> !cz | sladek3
<ubottu> sladek3: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Richard123> Hi, my ubuntu has crashed, the HD is partitioned and I still have windowsXP - does anyone know of someway/software to view the user files on the non-windows HD partition? Thanks.
<sladek3> o.k.
<LinuxPhreak1> DakrStar_: You mean no NDISWrapper for that driver?
<soreau> Richard123: You can use a live cd
<robbmunson> DarkStar_: might I recommend if you have a hard line connection somewhere using that to download ndiswrapper and trying to install said driver again?
<SwedeMike> Richard123: boot a livecd with ubuntu, that's probably the easiest way.
<soreau> Richard123: Or there are ext fs drivers for windoze
<DarkStar_> im hardline now where is ndiswrapper?
<robbmunson> DarkStar_: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper I believe...
<soreau> DarkStar_: Which wifi card do you have as reported by the output of 'lspci'? (if it's not a usb device)
<robbmunson> DarkStar_: type this in a terminal window :)
<LinuxPhreak1> DarkStar_: apt-get or Synaptic and download them
<DarkStar_> that worked sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<Richard123> Soreau, If I boot a cd - will I loose data on the drive?
<DarkStar_> now what?
<soreau> Richard123: No. The live cd specifically tells you it will not make any changes to your computer. It runs in RAM, but can still perform r/w on the hdd
<robbmunson> LinuxPhreak1: I stepped on your toes I believe on this one, sorry friend.
<WizardOfOz> Guess who!
<DarkStar_> how do i run ndiswrapper?
 * Callum sighs
<Callum> What a bloody good scare that was
<LinuxPhreak1> robbmuson: we're all here to help each other not a problem
<robbmunson> Callum: fixed?
<Richard123> soreau, OK, is this the same CD I installed Ubuntu with originally? do I just run it in windows? (sorry, just checking).
<LinuxPhreak1> now the NDIS package should reconize them
<LinuxPhreak1> if not then use
<Callum> After booting into Mythbuntu 9.10 LiveCD and finding that its fsck is useless and doesn't respond to anything, I rebooted back into this Ubuntu and found that fsck repaired the filesystem before it booted...
<LinuxPhreak1> ndiswrapper comand with the name of the .inf file in Terminal
<soreau> Richard123: 1) Yes. 2) No.
<soreau> Richard123: It is bootable, meaning you boot with that cd
<WizardOfOz> How do I make my Mic to work on Acer Zg5
<DarkStar_> idk the .inf file :(
<Callum> robbmunson: in other words yes
<Callum> what puzzles me more is how it happened though =/
<robbmunson> Callum: yay
<Callum> I just pressed the 'Back' button on Firefox and everything just came crashing down
<rish> ma chuda lo
<DarkStar_> where do i get the .inf file?
<robbmunson> Callum: sometimes all it takes is nothing..(strange but its true)
<zinox> i cant save nvidia-settins conf because i get error >> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! man... this xorg.conf on ubuntu 9.10 is so strange... i don't know why i have do to fix any screen resolution.. when i change it .. after reboot resets to 1024x76..
<LinuxPhreak1> DarkStar_: excuse me for going back to beginning best way to persus this is go to Ubuntu Package Manager search NDIS and install restart and should be working
<DarkStar_> so i have it isntalled. reboot the pc?
<Callum> zinox: use nvidia-settings as a superuser ('sudo nvidia-settings')
<strywgr> zinox.
<DarkStar_> if so bbib :)
<DarkStar_> gonna reboot :)
<zinox> i did it
<DarkStar_> exit
<DarkStar_> oops
<DarkStar_> lol
<LinuxPhreak1> DarkStar_: If not lets do terminal but you'll need to download the driver to
<FloodBot2> DarkStar_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strywgr> zinox : sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zinox> i got same error >> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Richard123> soreau, thank you: so I put in the same CD I originally downloaded, and boot the machine with it in, then access the data, save it somewhere, and reinstall?
<zinox> as root too
<xpot-mobile> Help: I have install ubuntu 9.10 using Intel 82945G/GZ video card and I can only get 800x600 resolution.  any suggestions?
 * Callum is afraid to use 'Back' button on Firefox
<strywgr> kindly follow the command im asking you to.
<boss_mc> zinox: try moving your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak then using nvidia-config as root
<strywgr> zinox : sudo nvidia-xconfig   - type this and tell me the output.
<zinox> ok
<soreau> Richard123: Correct.
<robbmunson> Callum: wont know its fixed unless you  try what you originally pulled (that SHOULDNT have blew your computers FS to pieces)
<BHOK9> Olá
<Richard123> soreau: thank you:-)
<BHOK9> HI
<Callum> robbmunson: it was just a Google search result =(
<robbmunson> Callum: well, go for it and try it...we're always here for ya :)
<strywgr> zinox : done?
<zinox> not yet
<strywgr> zinox : sudo nvidia-xconfig   - type this and tell me the output.
<LinuxPhreak1> Anyone no how to fix the following http://bdtsworld.myftp.org/images/ the I need to fix the name of the drives
<Callum> well, going back to the same page and then pressing Back doesn't do it anymore...
<robbmunson> Callum: I would say "issue resolved" then! :)
<zinox> blank output
<Callum> =P
<strywgr> aright, now do -> sudo nvidia-settings
<strywgr> and try to save the settings.
<zinox> i am try install nvdia-config command
<Callum> maybe my filesystem was just tired, Ubuntu hasn't done the usual check filesystem every once in a while thing since this was installed around 2 months ago
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: what filesystem?
<zinox> i don't know what package provide it
<strywgr> are you using any graphics card?
<mattgyver> LinuxPhreak1, maybe just try and cheat, do a sudo nautlius <path to directory above> and see if you can f2 and rename it
<zinox> fx5500
<LinuxPhreak1> llutz: I believe ext2 or 3
<LinuxPhreak1> How would I know
<robbmunson> Callum: if ever in doubt you can always force a filesystem check :)
<Callum> robbmunson: okay =P
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: tune2fs -L newname /dev/sdXY
<robbmunson> Callum: man fsck
<robbmunson> Callum: should tell you what you need to know to do it manually so that youre not surprised later on.
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: sdXY taken from"sudo fdisk -l"
<DarkStar> hey guys
<DarkStar> thanks for the help :)
<DarkStar> all working :D
<Callum> okay
<Callum> now, +1 to the list of abominations after my steering wheel's power supply dies...
<LinuxPhreak1> llutz: pardon me for sounding stupid now. But type in what now step by step keep in mind I don't know the name of the oginal device
 * Callum immediately backs up his source code
<zinox> nvidia-xconfig make this xorg.conf >>http://pastebin.com/m26fd8717
<robbmunson> Callum: superb idea :)
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<llutz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Callum> bloody good scare that was
<zinox> and nvidia-settings cant parse it
<DarkStar_> sorry for the hassles. im use to gentoo lol
<conner> I have been having problems with darker themes and my graphics card
<DarkStar_> just ubuntu likes my wireless :D
<PyroPhelia> I'm building a massive raid.  6 raid 6s across 45 hard drives.  3 of the raids have finished syncing but I need to bring the system down because building power is about to go out.  the final 2 raids won't finish syncing for several hours still.  If I lose power will the sync have to restart, or will it resume?
<synapsys> DarkStar_, what chipset you use?
<LinuxPhreak1> have a paste bin URL please
<llutz> !paste
<conner> When I drag a window with a dark theme with compiz on the windo has cuts in it where the edge and the window itself is.
<robbmunson> LinuxPhreak1: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<llutz> please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<synapsys> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxPhreak1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338908/
<DarkStar_> intel 965
<DarkStar_> its the dell 1505 :D
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: that 8GB device sdf1?
<LinuxPhreak1> llutz: correct
<slashGreg> Pyro, are you using rsync?
<zinox> nvidia-xconfig generate it >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338909/
<LinuxPhreak1> llutz: id 80? you see
<LinuxPhreak1> llutz: 83 Imeant
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: aeh, 0xD W95 FAT32
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: sda1, your only 83/linux ist your root-fs
<eitreach> Is there a way to install DLNA on Ubuntu?
<MudyBoots> Ubuntu keeps crashing it freezes and then reboots, When it freezes I can't Ctrl-alt or stop it in anyway it is un-responsive. I looked in /var/logs/ I can't see anything
<LinuxPhreak1> llutz: ok I see where you found sdf
<LinuxPhreak1> luttz: so now what?
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: "sudo apt-get install mtools"
<zengeos> Hi ALL
<Finnish> How can I convert a vob to xvid with Mencoder?
<LinuxPhreak1> luttz: no need there installed just don't know where or how to use them
<xpot-mobile> Help: I have install ubuntu 9.10 using Intel 82945G/GZ video card and I can only get 800x600 resolution.  any suggestions?
<Callum> man, I should have rolled this into a tarball first, this is taking AGES, copying tons of small files between two ext4 filesystems...
<TcP> anyone knows how to make virtual box go into full screen? when i click the full screen button the box just gets bigger but the screen stays the same size any ideas?
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: then follow http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/  just use /dev/sdf1 instead of sda2. It would be easier to use windows :)
<lzrdking> WOO 4MiB download in KTorrent!
<jrib> TcP: you need to install guest additions
<Callum> TcP: Increase the resolution on your virtual machine as well...
<zengeos> Having trouble installing Ubuntu LiveCD on an old Dell 2400 any help avail?
<portn0k> zengeos: not without error messages
<synapsys> zengeos, how far do you get
<LinuxPhreak1> Haven't used a M$ software since 2000 so I doubt that
<velcroshooz> TcP: you need to install 'Guest Additions' .. should be in the menu somewhere.
<TcP> jrib is guest additions found in the repositories?
<zengeos> Doesn't get to any error messages...loading LiveCD...brown screen after a couple lines referring to crypto
<Callum> TcP: Guest Additions can be installed from the Virtual Machine window
<jrib> TcP: your guest is ubuntu?
<velcroshooz> TcP: its part of virtual box
<Callum> Its installed into the guest operating system
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me in which directory system notification phytone script are located in ubuntu 9.10
<zengeos> cd drive shows no activity and screen is blank...just brown
<ranjan> please help
<zinox> strywgr http://paste.ubuntu.com/338909/
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: you might try http://paste.ubuntu.com/338912/  but make sure to copy/paste it exactly as shown and hope it works
<TcP> Callum can you give me step by step on doing that?
<synapsys> zengeos, what speed did you burn the cd at?
<MudyBoots> Ubuntu keeps crashing it freezes and then reboots, When it freezes I can't Ctrl-alt or stop it in anyway it is un-responsive. I looked in /var/logs/ I can't see anything. The only Pattern  i can see is when i plug anything in audio ports it crashes and sometimes at Xorg start up , Works in Windows.
<zengeos> 16x. Tested the cd with the utility in the boot menu of the live cd and it said it's fine.
<jrib> TcP: what is your guest OS?
<zengeos> Actually, guessing that...used default setting in K3B
<synapsys> zengeos, can you boot to 'try without changing my computer' option?
<zengeos> That's what I am trying to do
<TcP> j rib my home os is ubuntu and the guest would be a live cd
<osotogari> anyone intalled ubuntu on a samsung n510 before?
<Callum> TcP: the Install Guest Additions option is found in the 'Devices' menu of the Virtual Machine window
<zengeos> syn
<Snausages> MudyBoots: so maybe your sound drivers are whack.  Maybe yank sound for a while to see if it stabilizes, add it again later?
<Callum> for Linux distros, you will probably see the mounted Guest Additions ISO on the desktop but you will have to open the "autorun.sh" file inside there from a terminal window
<LinuxPhreak1> llutz: for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/338914/
<eitreach> can I install DLNA in Ubuntu?
<zengeos> System loads up to the installing crypto package? synapsys, then the blank screen
<jrib> Callum: if the guest is ubuntu, the guest additions are in the repositories
<easyname> I followed 4 different guides in trying to set up my Linksys USB wireless adapter. Along the way, my ethernet connection stopped working and I still  haven't had any success with my wireless card. Can anyone help in this field? At least to get the ethernet working again if not the wireless card which is preferred.
<velcroshooz> eitreach: for a ps3 or what?
<Callum> jrib: Oh, really? cool =)
<MudyBoots> Snausages, I need to un-install alsa ?
<eitreach> velcroshooz, for a Nokia N900.
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: yes, make sure it's 11 spaces after echo -n between the quotes
<zengeos> Should I try Jaunty instead of Karmic?
<synapsys> zengeos, i suggest trying alternate install cd, burn ad 4x
<guntbert> TcP: do you know that there is #vbox too?
<LinuxPhreak1> ok
<genii> eitreach: There is no "DLNA" thing to install. DLNA is an alliance of manufacturers who are standardising their equipment to work with each other
<llutz> LinuxPhreak1: and you have to use sudo to run it
 * Callum checks the changelog for VirtualBox 3.1
<synapsys> zengeos, if you have a jaunty cd i would pop it in and try
<velcroshooz> eitreach: ooh no idea there
<Snausages> MudyBoots: possibly....  I don't know sound well. :(
<LinuxPhreak1> I figured that one
<genii> eitreach: A "DLNA" server is a box whose equipment is all on that list
<MudyBoots> Snausages, Thanks anyway worth a shot
<zengeos> I have Jaunty somewhere...let me see if I can't find it. Mandriva 10 installed ok, but can't find the network card, so thought I'd try Ubuntu synapsys.
<eitreach> genii, right..
<zengeos> but Ubuntu won't even load live cd
<zengeos> hrmmmph. used to ubuntu being easiest install of all
<synapsys> i think mint took over that title
<TcP> Callum i hit the install guest additions and the box didnt do anything
<velcroshooz> genii: i imagine he is asking about streaming software specifically
<zengeos> I have Mint also...perhaps I should try one of the Mint distros?
<Callum> TcP: your guest is Ubuntu, right?
<Tusk> hey there
<easyname> I followed 4 different guides in trying to set up my Linksys USB wireless adapter. Along the way, my ethernet connection stopped working and I still  haven't had any success with my wireless card. Can anyone help in this field? At least to get the ethernet working again if not the wireless card which is preferred. I'm using 9.10, the adapter is a Linksys WUSB54GC v3.
<Tusk> just to know in which directory is ubuntu storing the flash player plugin lib?
<eitreach> genii, That's quite informative, and I appreciate that, but I still don't know if I'm able to connect my N900 when it arrives. I really need to know what to do to make it work, not how it works.
<synapsys> zengeos, i would try 9.04 first to see if its your cd or ubuntu in general
<synapsys> zengeos, i've installed ubuntu on 100's of computers, never had any problems
<TcP> callum right
<Callum> TcP: 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions' will install the Guest Additions ISO so VirtualBox can use it
<daveinps> My Apple bluetooth keyboard won't work in Karmic.  BT Mouse works fine.  Can anyone assist me?
<Callum>  oh wait
<Callum> thats for a host =P
<LinuxPhreak1> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338916/ gues I'll have to RTFM
<Callum> nevermind that...={
<Callum> TcP: so...you press Install Guest Additions and nothing happens?
<guntbert> TcP: do I read correctly, that you have troubles installing the virtualbox guest additions?
<TcP> Callum nop nothing happens
<Callum> TcP: check your /media folder for any mounted folders
<TcP> im going to install it using the repository
<guntbert> Callum: you don't install the guest additions on the host :-)
<Callum> TcP: that only provides the ISO image for hosts
<TcP> Shit im just a proggrammer
<zengeos> synapsys...I usually don't have any problems, but I usually install on AMD based systems rather than intel systems.
<guntbert> TcP: in #vbox I'll try to walk you through the process - if you want
<jMyles> Can mv work recursively?  For example, I want to mv *.avi from a tree of directories.
<easyname> I followed 4 different guides in trying to set up my Linksys USB wireless adapter. Along the way, my ethernet connection stopped working and I still  haven't had any success with my wireless card. Can anyone help in this field? At least to get the ethernet working again if not the wireless card which is preferred. I'm using 9.10, the adapter is a Linksys WUSB54GC v3.
<TcP> guntbert thanx but no thanx i want to you the virtual box that im allready using
<jrib> jMyles: no, you need to either use your shell's globbing abilities or find
<synapsys> zengeos, do you have the right arch e.g. 32 or 64 bit?
<lzrdking> globbb
<_Pb> i disabled gdm and now sound doesn't work under X
<guntbert> TcP: of course, no changes in the host installation
<zengeos> Yes, I have the 32 bit cd for her old Intel celeron
<_Pb> i changed permissions, so that "aplay -l" and "alsamixer" work just fine and detect my soundcard, but gnome-volume-control does not
<_Pb> xfce4-mixer sees my sound card, but gnome-volume-control doesn't
<Alan502> My amarok crashes every 30 minutes, it always prompts me to report the bug. And i do report the bug but the plasma bug reporter says "it is not useful enough" and apparently i have to install some debugging packages. Which packages are these? I hate my music being cut every 5 songs :S
<guntbert> TcP: you see: this channel is for ubuntu support, you need virtualbox support - and that is located in #vbox :-)
<TcP> lol out of no where the guest os just crashed. i wonder what the problem was? wish i had my debugger hooked on it
<TcP> guntbert lol o thanx dude
<daveinps> my Apple Bluetooth keyboard won't work.  Mouse is OK.  Anyone help?
<xpot-mobile> Help: I have installed ubuntu 9.10 using Intel 82945G/GZ video card and I can only get 800x600 resolution.  any suggestions?
<osotogari> has anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on a samsung n510? just purchased and I am using windows at the moment :(
<easyname> Last attempt to get help: I am trying to install a Linksys Wireless USB Adapter model WUSB54GC v3, can anyone assist me? Please? Or if you can just help me get the ethernet connection working so I at least have internet on my Ubuntu machine...
<jrib> !wifi > easyname
<ubottu> easyname, please see my private message
<easyname> jrib, thank you, I will check it out, but I have already tried 4 different guides, I was hoping for a live person to help troubleshoot.
<jrib> easyname: you need to ask a detailed question for that
<jMyles> jrib: I'm a little lost.  Is there no simple way to just move all files with a particular namespec to a different directory?
<daveinps> anyone know how to make an apple bluetooth KB work?
<jrib> easyname: also, official guide is usually the best place to go.  Following 4 random guides is a great way to make things worse
<jrib> jMyles: there is, I gave you two
<Arimoto> I'm trying to use a USB device on an Ubuntu machine and just noticed that USB was disabled in the BIOS.  I enabled it, but I don't see either usbcore or usb-uhci modules when I do lsmod.  Is it likely that my kernel is missing usb support?  If so, what do I need to do to get these missing modules?
<trism> jMyles: you could do something like find directory_name -name *.avi -exec mv {} /path/to/output_directory \; check -print first though to make sure you have the right files
<easyname> jrib, what other information should I add to my request? I gave my Ubuntu distro and the model of the card.
<jMyles> trism: what is the {} in that command?
<trism> jMyles: {} expands to the file path for each file find...finds
<_Pb> okay, so apparently my audio permissions are messed up... sound only works if I start X as root
<trism> jMyles: man find
<jrib> easyname: whether or not you tried what the official guide suggests?  What you did try and what the result was?
<forchettta> cao
<forchettta> ciao
<jMyles> trism, jrib: THanks :-)
<forchettta> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jrib> _Pb: is your user part of the "audio" group?  and all those pulseaudio groups?
<easyname> jrib, all of the guides I've followed have been through the Ubuntu forums. I didn't know there were official guides, they did not come up in my searches. I've tried ndiswrapper and the ralinktech drivers rt2870 and rt3070. The result has been my previously functional ethernet connection going down instead of my wireless connection coming up.
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i show the folder documents in my locations ?
<always_smile> hello ,VLC when play avi plays them fast,with no sound,what shall I do?
<meowbuntu> hi exaile music player cant play mp3 files. needs plugin. anyone know where i can get it.
<pvandewyngaerde> meowbuntu:   try to instal the restricted-extras
<_Pb> jrib: i added my user to the audio group, didn't work
<_Pb> jrib: i don't know what you mean by pulseaudio groups, though
<jrib> _Pb: create a fresh new user, does sound work for this user?
<_Pb> jrib: i'm downloading a ton of software according to a guide on the forums, i'll try that in a little bit
<always_smile> hello,i've got a probem playing avi files with vlc,it plays files fact,without sound output,any idea?
<FCalderon> always_smile, are you sure that you have all the required codecs? Do they play ok in other media players?
<lootos> elo
<always_smile> no they won't play with other media players FCalderon,but they open with windows
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i add custom locations  in the main menu on top ??
<FCalderon> always_smile, if you try to play them using totem, gxine or any other player, what error msg do you get?
<always_smile> FCalderon: im not sure whether i have got all the right codecs,no
<Guest58750> arghh my ubuntu 9.10 login theme is disgusting.. how to update it ? I can only see a login screen option from the admininstration menu
<Guest58750> :(
<meowbuntu> pvandewyngaerde, where do i get them from
<alberto> Hello
<_Pb> jrib: heh, i think this guide is telling me to update my kernel
<alberto> Good evening
<_Pb> hi
<pvandewyngaerde> try the ubuntu software center
<Guest58750> do i need to install the gdm??
<jrib> _Pb: i would test a fresh new user before doing anything else
<always_smile> when i try to open with mplayer,it shows same prolem but realplayer shows it has not got right codecs to play such files
<FCalderon> Guest58750, try this: http://elwoodicious.com/2009/10/29/i-hate-ubuntu-9-10s-gdm-theme-so-much-i-tweaked-it-slacker-style/
<_Pb> jrib: is it okay just to ctrl-z when aptitute is installing?
<meowbuntu> pvandewyngaerde, who that last comment at me
<jrib> _Pb: no
<alberto> Has any of you set the home directory into an individual partition?
<edbian> alberto: I have!  Want help?
<alberto> edbian Yes, please
<FCalderon> always_smile, then install all the codecs from the restricted software repos
<edbian> alberto: Alrighty, what have you done so far?
<TcP> how do you get around Busy Box?
<edbian> TcP: Busy box loaded because of some error.  You could try "startx" or "gdm" though.
<alberto> edbian I have installed Ubuntu 9.10
<meowbuntu> pvandewyngaerde, i guess you telling me to do that .
<always_smile> FCalderon: i already got the restricted extras,is there something else i should get beside?
<ascott> tu
<edbian> alberto: lol, ok  See me PM?
<Guest58750> FCalderon: thanks, isnt there a standard way to update the login style?
<daveinps> cant get apple bt keyboard to work.  any ideas? pleez?
<alberto> edbian But I think I didn't do it properly
<baner> hi is there any ubuntu spanish channel?
<edbian> alberto: See my private message?
<FCalderon> Guest58750, not that I'm aware of
<FCalderon> baner, #ubuntu-es
<meowbuntu> i not cluesd up on that sort of thing. i am looking for plugins that allpw me to play mp3s in exaile music player. now are they exaile or ubuntu plugins.
<meowbuntu> ^ pvandewyngaerde
<baner> thanks Fcaldero
<_Pb> jrib: thanks for your help
<FCalderon> baner, "de nada" :)
<LetsGo67> How do I turn on the fan?
<FCalderon> always_smile, try movie player (not mplayer) and paste the exact error msg you get
<meowbuntu> anyone know y i cant play mp3 files in exaile music player i'm lost is that not the function of the music player.
<LetsGo67> How do I turn on the fan on my Acer Aspire 5315?  It won't turn on and my computer turns off by itself because of everheating.
<always_smile> ok FCalderon
<always_smile> no error messages come FCalderon,but as i said,the vedeo play too fast,there no audio output there?
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<thevishy> how to power of my laptop monitor when i am idling
 * NaxoneZ nas
<FCalderon> always_smile, does it happen with all .avi files or just a specific one?
<jMyles> Is there a manager similar to F-spot but for video?
<mizery> I'm running linux mint on a system and am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters to install a Dell a920 (rebranded lexmark z600?) printer.  However, libstdc++5 is not available to install from synaptic. How come?  How can I install libstdc++5?
<always_smile> with all avi files FCalderon
<freaky[t]> mizery, theres libstdc++6
<robbmunson> How do I run a simple bash script as a background process?
<guntbert> !mint | mizery
<ubottu> mizery: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, . no i have not updated ubuntu. am doing that now tehn if that not work i will try the restricted extras
<meowbuntu> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<thevishy> can i powe off monitor using some short key?
<meowbuntu> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<guntbert> !askthebot | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Alan502> lol
<mizery> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Alan502> there is a factoid for everything!
<FCalderon> always_smile, my best bet is that it's a codec issue, de-install al codecs and re-install them directly from repos
<meowbuntu> mizery, if you are running linux mint then xchat will automatically run linuxmint channel
<bastidrazor>                                                                                                                                           
<meowbuntu> any ops here atm
<mizery> meowbuntu, I'm running gentoo ^_^
<meowbuntu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mizery> I'm assisting a user on another system.
<jrib> meowbuntu: ?
<LetsGo67> How do I turn on the fan on my Acer Aspire 5315?  It won't turn on and my computer turns off by itself because of everheating.
<thevishy> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Bridge|A> Can i not have more then one symbolic link point to the same directory?
<Flannel> meowbuntu: Yes?
<meowbuntu> mizery, whats he running
<jrib> meowbuntu: why did you call !ops?
<mizery> she's running linux mint
<daveinps> how do i make an apple BT keyboard work in Karmic?
<daveinps> bye
<meowbuntu> Flannel, ubottu has outdated info reguarting !linuxmint. they changed their chat room to #linuxmint-help
<jrib> meowbuntu: !ops is for channel emergencies only
<Tonisius> I need to disable the /dev/mapper/ from being used, I am aware that grub2 has problems with onboard raids, in the bios raid is disabled,
<olinuxx> i've just try to install a 9.10 (studio) but it was a bug. Not grave. Else since that, when i try to load my other OS (a 8.04), grub said :  "Grub loading stage 1.5" and after : "grub loading please wait". What can i do for boot on the 8.04 ?
<always_smile> how can I do the deinsall and reinstall of codec FCalderon,please give me he easiest ways,im so begginer here
<Tonisius> How do I go about this, this is for karmic 9.10 final
<jrib> !ubottu > meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu, please see my private message
<LjL> !bot > meowbuntu    (meowbuntu, see the private message from ubottu) you can submit a factoid change request
<meowbuntu> jrib, i'm new here i will remember that in future
<rahduke> hello, my folder names on SAMBA Share are all messed up some of the folders get renamed to random letters and symbols
<rahduke> any help?
<FCalderon> always_smile, synaptic package manager, search for codecs and mark for deinstallation those that you will be removing
<maverick_> how can i copy folders from the terminal...i tried mv, but it says cannot move directory not empty...i want to merge the files in both directories
<jrib> maverick_: mv moves.  cp copies.  Use -r to copy recursively
<maverick_> jrib: thanks a lot :D
<olinuxx> no one for me ?
<meowbuntu> LjL, how do i subnitt changes there
<genii> LetsGo67: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604158&page=7  posts 62, 66, 69  you may find useful
<LjL> meowbuntu: /msg ubottu !no factoid-name is <reply> something else
<meowbuntu> !mp3
<Ronald> Winamp not Running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meowbuntu> LjL, in here
<robbmunson> meowbuntu: you can always look through the bots factoids in a private message :)
<LjL> meowbuntu: ?
<VirusTB> gOLDfeesh,  uhm no good news
<VirusTB> mkquist,  no good news
<Alan502> !askthebot meowbuntu
<VirusTB> maco no good news :(
<VirusTB> maco , mkquist , gOLDfeesh  my netbook seems like it doesnt want to bot from the USB :S
<cebosound> new to xubuntu and linux:)
<Alan502> did you format your usb before installing ubuntu?
<Alan502> *before copying the ubuntu installation
<VirusTB> Alan502,  yes formated USB to FAT32 and then used Unetbooting
<meowbuntu> LjL, is this right to paste in xchat  /msg ubottu !no mintsupport is  Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mNute101> Hi, how do i fix this error quick? http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<LjL> meowbuntu: as long as you put no space before the /, yes
<VirusTB> Alan502,  i got an Acer Aspire one, and i got no GRUB :(  i get a "grub error 17" on boot
<LetsGo67> genii: what does all of that mean?
<meowbuntu> LjL, i am wanting to tell mintbot about the new chanell linuxmint has now.
<Alan502> VirusTB, you didnt use the ubuntu utility? the USB startup disk creator
<hackel> How can I  automatically remove an extension from about 2000 files recursively (and interactively, don't want to overwrite anything that already exists)?
<Alan502> VirusTB, how about reinstalling grub
<Alan502> !grub | VirusTB
<mNute101> Hi, how do i fix this error quick? http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<ubottu> VirusTB: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<meowbuntu> LjL, #linuxmint-help is the main help chanel
<jayce> hey guys - major problem but a quick question - just installed jaunty 64 bit on TWO identical dell latitude e6500 laptops. I assigned a static IP to each one in the network interface file. One is fine, the other fails to bring up eth0 with the static IP. NOTHING is different between them. How can I get this other one up and running?
<cebosound> i want to change to google chrome.  is that cool with linux.  newbie on day 1
<LjL> meowbuntu: mintbot?
<itilious> do i need to install something specific to simply create an NTFS partition in ubuntu?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  (well i delelted the ubuntu partition while i was n windows XP, [listening to some other dude helping me out i nthis chat] and he said to restart... and now i cant even bot win XP cuz the system seems to be searching for the GRUB
<genii> LetsGo67: At it's lowest level, that Acer's bios on those models has a problem
<mNute101> hi everyone I'm getting this error when I do x11vnc -create and then try to connect with my client. Can anyone help me? This is the error: http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<meowbuntu> LjL, ubottu. sorry i just recently converted from mint to ubuntu. thats the bot in #linuxmint-help
<hackel> cebosound:  Use Chromium instead, it's open-source.
<khensthoth> cebosound: Sure. http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux&hl=en Follow the link.
<LjL> meowbuntu: well that command will achieve that.
<Alan502> !grub | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Alan502> VirusTB, follow the instructions in "lost grub after installing windows"
<cebosound> i am used to google chrome from my other laptop.  is chromium basically the same, but open source?
<Alan502> it always works for me :)
<mNute101> hi everyone I'm getting this error when I do x11vnc -create and then try to connect with my client. Can anyone help me? This is the error: http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<meowbuntu> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<hackel> cebosound:  Yeah, nearly identical.  Some proprietary google features like bookmark saving might not work?
<LjL> meowbuntu: you will have to wait for operators to approve the change.
<meowbuntu> ljl o i c thanks
<jayce> anybody? this is a major problem for me. Can anybody help?
<LjL> meowbuntu: have you read the private messages you should have received from ubottu?
<Alan502> jayce, whats your problem?
<itilious> whats the best filesystem for a partition meant only for a windows VM ?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  well i didnt install windows! .. My netbook came with WIn XP, then i used Wubi to install 9.04.. then upgraded to 9.10 (without cd) and then i deleted Ubuntu partitiin while i was in WIN XP
<jayce> alan502
<LetsGo67> Genii: no matter what?  Why was there no problem in 9.04?
<jayce> hey guys - major problem but a quick question - just installed jaunty 64 bit on TWO identical dell latitude e6500 laptops. I assigned a static IP to each one in the network interface file. One is fine, the other fails to bring up eth0 with the static IP. NOTHING is different between them. How can I get this other one up and running?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  but i will read it up
<cebosound> man this chat goes fast . :)
<meowbuntu> ok i am now installing updates and get this maeeage. about weatjher i should keep current grub or update it. what should i do
<Alan502> VirusTB, trust me, that guide is to fully reinstall grub
<edbian> jayce: Are you trying to give them the same IP?  Is the IP of that broken one already taken?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  ok thanks
<mNute101> hi everyone I'm getting this error when I do x11vnc -create and then try to connect with my client. Can anyone help me? This is the error: http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<jayce> edbian - I am trying to give them the same IP, yes, but they are on different closed networks iwth ZERO outbound access to the outside world.
<Alan502> VirusTB, np, tell me how it goes
<jayce> edbian - previously I would just assign them an IP and netmask in the network interface file, reboot, and Id have that IP assigned to me so I could access my web based imaging program that runs on these linux laptops. So I NEED this IP to work to even access the program.
<cebosound> but seems helpful.  thanks.  i am going to check it out.
<VirusTB> Alan502,  lol step one = FAIL  i canot boot Live cd from my USB memstick
<jayce> edbian - it worked on the previous 12 times I installed ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/imaging program and set up the static IP, yet this ONE ubuntu computer is being a pain
<jayce> Im about to just image the original computer that works and dump it on the problematic one, but I hate doing that to "fix" a problem.
<Alan502> VirusTB, do you have a cd drive on the computer you are chatting here?
<jayce> two brand new fresh installs, same cd, same updates, rebooted at the same time, and one is like no thanks and the other works fine.
<edbian> jayce: Are you sure the network card is fully functioning?
<meowbuntu> hello
<VirusTB> this computer has CD rom yes, my netbook doesnt
<VirusTB> this computer has CD rom yes, my netbook doesnt Alan502
<jayce> edbian - it works on DHCP. When I go static and reboot it flips me off. :(
<Alan502> VirusTB, what i suggest is making your installation usb drive with Ubuntu's USB startup disk creator
<mNute101> hi everyone I'm getting this error when I do x11vnc -create and then try to connect with my client. Can anyone help me? This is the error: http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<edbian> jayce: Maybe the address is taken?  Why does it matter the specific address you computer has?  In my mind it shouldn't at all.
<VirusTB> Alan502,  which can be found at ????
<meowbuntu> VirusTB, you wanting to install an os on netbook
<Alan502> VirusTB, are you in linux now right
<VirusTB> meowbuntu,  yes, i deleted my Ubuntu partiton on my netbook
<VirusTB> Alan502,  nope i am on Win7  now
<jayce> edbian - because, this is just how my setup is. I have individual lans with ZERO outbound access. Period. None. No IP conflicts. All internal little LANs on 24 port switches to do my imaging. I already configured the program for this IP, so I want to use this IP. Theres no reason I CANT use this IP, and theres no reason for Ubuntu to not work on 1 PC but work on another thats identical.
<meowbuntu> ok you can put the bootable cd onto a flash drive. and run it from there
<jayce> Im under severe pressure to get these rolling -asap- and ubuntu being contrary is just making me want to leap out of a window
<Alan502> VirusTB, do you have a ubuntu *.iso avaible? other than Ubuntu netbook remix?
<itilious> is it possible to mount a drive after formatting via gparted without the need to restart?
<meowbuntu> VirusTB, ok you can put the bootable cd onto a flash drive. and run it from there
<VirusTB> Alan502,  ubuntu+9.10 Desktop ISO
<robbmunson> !mount | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<meowbuntu> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mNute101> hi everyone I'm getting this error when I do x11vnc -create and then try to connect with my client. Can anyone help me? This is the error: http://paste-it.net/public/ga8e8f5/
<robbmunson> itilious: short answer yes :)
<VirusTB> meowbuntu,  how is that done, with Unetboot? i tried that way already
<meowbuntu> VirusTB, see !usb ^
<ddan> can any help my with my old radeon 7200 and OpenGL?
<VirusTB> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Alan502> VirusTB, that would work, boot from live cd and search for USB startup disk creator under system. Be sure to select your Ubuntu netbook remix iso, otherwise it will copy a normal ubuntu installation.
<edbian> jayce: I admit it is very odd.  You should be able to use whatever IP you want.  Unfortunately it sounds to me that if DHCP works flawless but static does not work then there must be an error on the network not on that system.
<meowbuntu> VirusTB, live usb install
<jayce> edbian - but theres no network.
<jayce> edbian - this is on the computer itself.
<jayce> Im not plugged in anywhere. I dont need to be when using static ips with the network interface file.
<jayce> that rules out network, and it rules out the card because it works dhcp - what else but the OS at this point? :(
<VirusTB> Alan502,  i dont have netbook remix ISO.. i have dektop_i386 iso
<edbian> jayce: ?? You're configuring your network interfaces to run without a network?
<jayce> edbian - yes. See, check it... when you assign yourself a static IP with a network manager, you need to be plugged in. Right?
<meowbuntu> VirusTB, i would by a cheep 1-2gig flash drive and use it only for live usb as you have a netbook.
<ddan> can any help my with my old radeon 7200 and OpenGL?
<itilious> robbmunson, i'm trying to get windows7 to dual boot with ubuntu, is this possible for a newbie to linux? lol
<VirusTB> Alan502,  so boot up in live CD mode
<edbian> jayce: yes...
<jayce> edbian - but when you assign a static IP with the network interface file, it seems to "hardcode" it into the NIC - so I can have a legit static IP assigned to me with ZERO plugs connected to the computer
<robbmunson> itilious: absolutely! :)
<VirusTB> meowbuntu,  my netbook HDD is 160GB
<meowbuntu> VirusTB, then you can install the latest live cd on it and keep up to date.
<jayce> edbian - trust me, I have 2 laptops on myd esk now. Both are identical. One works. One doesnt. Neither is plugged into the network.
<robbmunson> !dual boot | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jayce> edbian - this is nice because I can always access my web based GUI for this imaging program I use, since I always retain the IP tied to eth0
<edbian> jayce: Ok, so this application sends data through this IP address?
<edbian> jayce: OIC a web interface.
<jayce> edbian - more or less, yes.
<jayce> edbian - its weird because in kubuntu (my personal laptop acting as a 3rd image server) it didnt work either
<lzrdking> jayce: any error messages?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  so should I boot up in LIVE UBUNTU CD ?
<jayce> edbian -b ut I know in ubuntu it does, after all, Im looking at the laptops now
<dustofdust> hi
<jayce> lzrdking - just unable to bring up eth0
<Alan502> VirusTB, You will need a netbook remix if you want to install netbook remix on your acer one. Otherwise, you can always install the normal desktop edition on your acer one, But, from my experience, Ubuntu desktop will run pretty slow on acer one. You will need Ubuntu netbook remix or Xubuntu
<meowbuntu> virtuald, ok thats fine. if i could get a netbook i wonder what i could do.
<jayce> Im gonna plug into my imaging switch w/o any other network access and see if I pull the static IP at least
<Alan502> VirusTB, for a suitable speed
<dustofdust> i have a problem with ekiga, it does not play any sound
<lzrdking> try ifconfig eth0 up at the command prompt
<meowbuntu> ok i am now installing updates and get this maeeage. about weatjher i should keep current grub or update it. what should i do
<lzrdking> see what you get
<VirusTB> Alan502,  ok i will download Netbook Remix.iso
<jayce> edbian - with windows XP, if you assign yourself a static IP, you still get the IP even with nothing plugged in - right?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  and when i have netbook remic, burn it to a disk? an use it in Live mood
<Alan502> VirusTB, ok tell me how it goes
<jayce> lzrdking - whoa, permission denied
<edbian> jayce:  I understand what you're tying to do.  Why don't you use the loopback interface?  Then you don't have to fuddle with your real network card.  Can you connect to the internet while these machines are behaving this way?
<jayce> lzrdking - red flag there?
<jayce> edbian - I dont need to connect to the internet on these machines. These are temp solutions to image a large amount of laptops in a short amount of time.
<lzrdking> jayce, sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip address> up
<Alan502> VirusTB, when you have the ubuntu netbook remix; Boot from UBUNTU DESKTOP LIVE CD on this computer. Select the USB startup disk creator when you are in live. In the USB startup disk creator select your downloaded UBUNTU NETBOOK REMIX iso. It should not be too difficult but if you have problems, come back :(
<Alan502> :))
<Alan502> VirusTB, that :( was supposed to be a :)
<edbian> jayce: Is the machine imaging its self?
<Alan502> VirusTB, typos XD
<jayce> edbian - no, it acts as a server
<meowbuntu> !regester
<itilious> how difficult is it to access a windows workgroup share from an ubuntu machine?
<jayce> lzrdking - got the IP now
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with Samba lately. I can't see the Samba shares that my current machine is sharing.
<VirusTB> Alan ok, jus finished Nebook remix
<jayce> lzrdking - gonna reboot and see if I retain the IP
<meowbuntu> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<lzrdking> jayce:  you won't
<itilious> i can see the "workgroup" from the network location on ubuntu but it fails to "mount" everytime
<VirusTB> VirusTB, NOTE TO SELF::  when you have the ubuntu netbook remix; Boot from UBUNTU DESKTOP LIVE CD on this computer. Select the USB startup disk creator when you are in live. In the USB startup disk creator select your downloaded UBUNTU NETBOOK REMIX iso. It should not be too difficult but if you have problems, come back
<jayce> lzrdking - why not? :( the other laptop does...
<jayce> gahhh
<bobbyyu> I edited the smb.conf but Samba seems to ignore what I wrote on smb.conf
<rwt> hello
<lzrdking> jayce: you'd need to put it in a config file somewhere, but i don;t know where
<jayce> lzrdking - youre right, I didnt
<jayce> lzrdking - what do you think is diff between these machines?
<jayce> same install...
<ddan> Need help, all my graphics work except OpenGL apps and other 3D programs
<jayce> done at same time...
<lzrdking> jayce: but if its just to image, why does it need to be permanent?
<asimismo> So I see in Keyboard preferences (9.10) that I can turn repeat keys off and on. Is there a way to configure with more resolution? That is, backspace, for instance, should have repeat on but CTRL should not.
<Alan502> VirusTB, that was fast
<itilious> i get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server" everytime i try to access a windows share
<jayce> lzrdking - I understand, its just the fact that it bothers me, to be honest. I just dont understand why. you know?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  :p super speed internet(The Netherlands)
<itilious> i hve smbfs installed as well
<meowbuntu> ok i am now installing updates and get this maeeage. about weatjher i should keep current grub or update it. what should i do
<jayce> lzrdking - I like tou nderstand what the problem was...
<duck_tape> anybody manage to get ubuntu to work with HP ILO kvm?
<lzrdking> jayce: bad sector on the HD maybe?
<Alan502> VirusTB, :sigh: my internet is just the opposite; 50 kb/s download speed (Guatemala) :(
<bobbyyu> Should I ask this question in #samba?
<jayce> lzrdking - you think? Brand new laptops. Although possible, very unlikely. They imaged fine (they had XP on them previously)
<VirusTB> Alan502,  while  I am running from a LIVE CD
<jayce> too bad network manager sucks in gnome or else I could static IP it there
<VirusTB>  how to i  install xchat? or can i install xchat froma live cd?
<jayce> Im using network manager in KDE and thats fine but the gnome side wont retain it for some reason
<VirusTB>  how to i  install xchat? or can i install xchat froma live cd? Alan502
<VirusTB> Alan502,  (via terminal)
<Alan502> VirusTB, choose the usb startup disk creator
<job_> anybody here using e17?
<Alan502> VirusTB, you can try webchat.freenode.net
<Alan502> VirusTB, im not sure if you can install xchat
<lzrdking> jayce:  no clue, try imaging again?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  ok let me write tht down
<meowbuntu> brb restart in order
<VirusTB> Alan502,  thanks for helping me thus far :D
<jayce> lzrdking - I hate to fix linux the same way I fix windows machines. To fix windows machines, you reboot, otherwise, reimage. To fix linux machines, its.. different. :( Id rather not resort to that
<James__d> Join #crustytampon
<jayce> lzrdking - I think I found a solution, osrta, through network manager
<James__d> Join #crustytampon
<pyro_> does anybody know what would cause 2 nics in a system to conflict with each other?
<itilious> is browsing an SMB windows share also something too difficult for the newbie to try? lol
<job_> help with e17 anyone please?
<James__d> Join #crustytampon
<jayce> lzrdking - as long as I have a connection to the switch, I can grab the proper static IP through the switch
<maco> !ops | James__d spam
<ubottu> James__d spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jayce> lzrdking - if Im not plugged in at all, I wont grab it. No idea why the other one does, but its late, eff it
<jayce> lzrdking - thanks for your help bor
<pyro_> My primary nic can't get internet access anymore
<ScoobyDoo> Would all your applications and everything still work if you removed the package gnome-terminal? or would it render everything useless?
<Alan502> VirusTB, no problem! tell me how it goes
<ddan> Need help with OpenGL
<robbmunson> ScoobyDoo: i would think that you would definately have an unstable system, but..ALL is a big stretch...
<freaky[t]> need entertaining
<freaky[t]> im bored
<robbmunson> ScoobyDoo: I wouldnt recommend doing this at all though :)
<ScoobyDoo> Ah ok thanks
<ViiTsa> ji
<m4rk> hello
<m4rk> wot's going on, very quiet in here
<danopia> i guess that wubi booting to a grub prompt after a kernel upgrade is common
<kain_> hi, where is the mozilla plugins folder in ubuntu 9.10?
<kain_> i found the mozilla folder, but there isn't a plugins folder
<meowbuntu> hi i have done a complete update and still cant play mp3 files in exaile. most popular formatt. how to activate.
<amarena> ciao a tutti
<amarena> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<edbian> kain_: /home/kain_/.mozilla/plugins
<VirusTB> Alan502,  while i m still under windows should I format my USB to a certain format??
<mNute101> How do I set the display for xterm?
<VirusTB> Alan502,  will boot live cd now, was just finishing off a document n emails..
<kain_> edbian : plugins folder doesn't exist in .mozilla, so i'm going to create it
<ddan> meowbuntu, for exaile mp3 support try sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<mNute101> How do I set the display for xterm?
<edbian> kain_: That's fine.  I have one but it is empty.  creating one is safe
<VirusTB> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<VirusTB>  mNute101  whars xterm/.
<VirusTB> !xtern
<kain_> edbian : thx, my problem is the i have 64 bit and flash player isn't working on firefox, so i'm putting one in plugins
<ddan> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<edbian> kain_: I'm not sure it is that simple.  I've never tried that.  Let me know what happens!
<VirusTB> Alan502,  while i m still under windows should I format my USB to a certain format??
<Alan502> VirusTB, the USB startup disk creator will format your drive
<Alan502> VirusTB, be sure to click the "format" button
<VirusTB> Alan502,  ok e back in a few!
<mNute101> tunnelling X over SSH
<Bookman> How do I tell what type of ram a computer has?
<Alan502> VirusTB, good luck1
<mNute101> How do I set the display for xterm? tunnelling X over SSH
<Mainstay> Does anyone have any info on this problem, it makes me want to stab myself: my editor doesn't detect that the currently open file has changed on disk (and prompt me to reload). This happens with files across a network. Any input on how to deal with this, background on this if it's a known issue etc?
<shane_> why is pulseaudio such a bugger?
<ddan> mNute101, try running shh with -X
<mNute101> -x?
<iceroot> Bookman: cat /proc/meminfo
<ddan> do ssh -X <other parameters>
<hdtdi> hi, i downloaded a film via ftp from a friend of mine but when i try to watch the film i got this error http://pastebin.ca/1710176. with other films everything is ok.. but with this one.. does anyone have an idea?
<shane_> I can't seem to get my sound working with vlc now, I really don't feel like logging out and back in again, does anyone have a magic pulseaudio fix line
<supershoe0> hi..all
<jrib> hdtdi: the file doesn't exist
<mNute101> Which GUI is better KDE or GNOME?
<ddan> hdtdi, check that the file exists
<Callum> hmmm, just checked my hard disk's health and it passed okay, no explanation for that filesystem spaz a couple of hours ago...
<jrib> mNute101: neither, use the one YOU like
<shane_> I tried pulseaudio -k  and pulseaudio --check  and that didn't help
<edbian> mNute101: Total mattter of opinion dude
<hdtdi> jrib, w0w.. its on my pc.. ls -la shows its there.. and the size is 760mb
<kain_> does anyone know a solution to fix flash player in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit? my firefox can't play on most sites
<iceroot> hdtdi: file not found
<ddan> mNute101, both are good
<switch263> okay ... anyone have any tips for getting KDE + dual-display to work properly? i can set the resolution of each display individually with no issues, using krandrtray, but they're stacked on top of each other
<jrib> hdtdi: pastebin
<shane_> mNute101, try them both until you like one better than the other
<iceroot> hdtdi: so check the path again
<ddan> mNute101 try XFE for performance and light-weight
<Alan502> mNute101, its matter of preference, but gnome tends to be more stable and kde more good-looking
<ddan> sorry, XCFE
<Jamed> Callum: everything working again?
<hdtdi> iceroot, i moved the film in a dir called bla1 then when i am in the dir i use mplayer -sub subs.sub film.avi and still the same
<supershoe0> wats this chat all about?
<Callum> Jamed: yes, everything is fine again although I'm struggling to come up with an explanation as to what caused it in the first place
<jrib> supershoe0: ubuntu support
<ddan> hdtsi, check if its there with ls
<hdtdi> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1710176
<iceroot> hdtdi: writing the filename by hand or using tab?
<hdtdi> using tab
<Callum> all my hard disks are very healthy according to Palimpsest, and although the drive Ubuntu is on has been run for 2.7 years, according to Palimpsest its completely fine
<switch263> i dont get why gnome works fine for my dual-head but kde wont :-/
<iceroot> hdtdi: is it readable for mplayer?
<Jamed> Callum: really wierd, maybe its a bug in ext4
<hdtdi> its avi
<jrib> hdtdi: erm, pastebin « ls -la; mplayer -sub Crew.srt Crew.avi »
<Callum> Jamed: tbh this has happened every time I use an ext4 filesystem =(
<Bookman> iceroot, that does not tell me the type of ram
<edbian> switch263: gnome is better written for your hardware.  The gdm (gnome display manager) is probably to blame.  KDE is the KDM (K display manager)
<Callum> If ext4 is officially stable now, why does it happen? >_>
<edbian> Callum: It is
<switch263> edbian, i guess i just dont understand why one works and the other wont, when i'm using the same conf file
<ViridianFire> so how do I get my hea
<ViridianFire> 1d
<ViridianFire> 5
<ViridianFire> 531
<MaT-dg> how can I open IRC links in firefox with xchat? (set xchat as default for IRC)
<FloodBot2> ViridianFire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScoobyDoo> How can I disable login to terminal as root?
<ViridianFire> sorry
<duck_tape> I just finished installing Ubuntu to a external USB drive and  on first start all i see is "GRUB " and it seems to hang, any ideas?
<ViridianFire> that was my "friend"
<Jamed> Callum: i heard there are still some bugs, specifically when dealing with large files, maybe there are more
<edbian> switch263: They're different code.
<shane_> ok, is it possible I removed something that messed up my pulseaudio?
<asimismo> Where is the dropins folder on the Ubuntu package installation?
<switch263> i never had this issue until ati/xorg deprecated my drivers. jerks. :-/ heh
<asimismo> Oops! Wrong tab...
<ScoobyDoo> !grep|Scoobydoo
<ubottu> ScoobyDoo, please see my private message
<ViridianFire> so how do you get the headphone jack to work?
<shane_> I did a sudo apt-get autoremove, and nothing looked really necessary, but not sure
<Callum> Jamed: well obviously ext4 still needs some time to be fixed, how can they declare it stable when people still have regular problems with it =(
<kain_> edbian : i found the solution if your still there
<hdtdi> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1710183
<ScoobyDoo> How can I disable login to terminal as root?
<edbian> kain_: I'd like to know! :)  Thank you
<VirusTB1> Alan502:  hey! back
<VirusTB1> Alan502:  under LIVE CD now,
<jrib> hdtdi: why is your error different now?
<Callum> The last times this happened it resulted in complete filesystem corruption, lucky this didn't happen this time
<Alan502> VirusTB1, nice! now go to system>create startup disk
<VirusTB1> Alan502:  USB STart up creater,   find is, and then sellect USB and then format?
<hdtdi> jrib, its the same ?
<VirusTB1> find iso*
<jrib> hdtdi: it's not
<hdtdi> oh yes
<hdtdi> am its becuse i chmod 777 the file
<Alan502> VirusTB1, yep
<Alan502> VirusTB1, be sure to select your Ubuntu Netbook remix ISO
<Jamed> Callum: yeah i think they should have waited until the next version to make it the default fs
<hdtdi> or i think thats the reason
<VirusTB1> Alan502:  yes Netbook remix.iso :P
<Jamed> Callum: next version of ubuntu i mean
<jrib> hdtdi: erm, according to mplayer, it's playing your file fine
<sangkilc> exit
<Callum> Jamed: Yeah...the weird thing is my laptop is running Ubuntu 9.04 with ext4 filesystem and its had no problems whatsoever =(
<VirusTB1> Alan502:  does i format really fast??  ( i clicked th "format" buttin, but i see no actions going on ??)
<jrib> hdtdi: it's not saying it can't find your file
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to disable logging in to terminal as root?
<Callum> Going to install 9.10 on it soon
<Alan502> VirusTB1, the live cd runs usually slow
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: why?
<hdtdi> jrib, yese but the file i s there.. you can see it with ls -la so why is this happening ?
<Alan502> VirusTB1, so wait a few more seconds, if not just continue; it is not NECESSARY to format
<Callum> and I'm going to be going to school on Monday to leech my school's bandwidth updating the thing =P
<Jamed> Callum: maybe it is specific to ext4 + your hd did you try other fs's on tis hd?
<jrib> hdtdi: it's not saying it can't find your file.  It reads the file fine
<ScoobyDoo> jrib, I heard their was a virus that used root
<jrib> hdtdi: that first "No such file or directory" is not related to your file
<skx> I have attached another monitor to my ubuntu machine and it's all fine, but the cursor is moving faster sideways than up/down when the other monitor is on, I guess to compensate for added width... it's annoying, how do I make it move regularly?
<Callum> Jamed: yeah...ext3, NTFS are the other filesystems I've known had no problems with it
<jrib> hdtdi: if you play a different file, you'll probably see the same thing
<VirusTB1> Alan502:  well  i cant access the  "make Start up disk" buttun? ( i cant click it, its not "active" :S
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: that makes no sense...
<hdtdi> jrib, no.. when i want to watch another file
<Callum> One of the other HDs in my PC had ext4 in it and that also screwed...and that is a much younger drive too
<hdtdi> everything is fine
<jrib> hdtdi: pastebin
<VirusTB1> Alan502:  BRB hold that thought
<Jamed> Callum: _really_ wierd! anyway i have to go, bye.
<Callum> Jamed: okay, bye =)
<Alan502> VirusTB1, have you already selected your ISO and your usb drive?
<Callum> at the moment my system has one HD with Ubuntu on it so small /boot, a couple of GB of swap and the rest ext4, the other two HDs in my system are NTFS
<Alan502> VirusTB1, if you have, it might be formatting already
<rahduke> hello, my folder names on SAMBA Share are all messed up some of the folders get renamed to random letters and symbols... can anyone help??
<testwicd> hi
<testwicd> wicd older version show mac address but new version isnt show
<testwicd> what about ^^
<jrib> hdtdi: if you prefer, feel free to pass "-nolirc" to mplayer
<docmax> hello, the systemprotocolviewer of gnome is ok, but is there any better???
<Ripp_> If I  add a service, but want it to run as non-root, is there anything I need to do with update-rc.d ?
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  so what did u say after i said :hold that hthought"
<testwicd> how to answer for wicd?
<Alan502> VirusTB1, have you already selected your ISO and your usb drive?
<Alan502> VirusTB1, if you have, it might be formatting already
<Tiders> Is the virtualbox site down?
<Alan502> VirusTBB, and that is why you cant click the next button
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  ok...
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  i stil cant click the "make start up disk"
<switch263> VirusTBB, how big is the USB drive thats potentially formatting?
<VirusTBB> switch263:  8GB
<Alan502> errr
<switch263> that could take a while
<oddmunds> Is there a channel dedicated to lucid lynx?
<Alan502> VirusTBB, try restarting the aplication
<robbmunson> !lucid | oddmunds
<ubottu> oddmunds: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  lol ok, ill try n find m 4GB USB switch263
<switch263> every time i run from a liveCD its horribly slow
<oddmunds> robbmunson: thanks :)
<robbmunson> oddmunds: sure :)
<switch263> VirusTBB, i would just let that one finish
<Tiders> Will Virtualbox i386 work on my 64 bit Karmic?
<VirusTBB> switch263:  well i cliked formt?  but it doesnt show any signs that its formating ( u know like a timer bar or something)
<VirusTBB> switch263:  *time reamaning**
<gwince> Tiders: It should do.
<switch263> *shrug* you could always format it manually
<hdon> hi all. i want to accept an SSL certificate (not the signatory) for a specific IRC server for use with xchat. any help with some commandline tls hackery to make this happen?
<hdon> oh, xchat has an option for this specifically, nevermind, thanks
<Ripp_> hdon: Why command line...?
<Ripp_> yeah
<Ripp_> hehe
<Ripp_> :)
<FloodBot2> Ripp_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<testwicd> how to support from wicd?
<VirusTBB> switch263:  so should I shut down n try with the 4GB USB stick?
<VirusTBB> switch263:  so should I shut down n try with the 4GB USB stick? Alan502
<ViridianFire> so does anyone know why my headphone jack doesnt work under ubuntu?
<switch263> VirusTBB, idk. i'm not a fan of rebooting personally so i'd be trying to make the one i was already using work
<mNute101> did you plug in the headphone?
<lontra> hi i am trying to use virtualbox in ubuntu and font is all wacky. so i open up qt4-qtconfig set it to bitstream-vera, then relaunch virtualbox and it's all messed up again
<ViridianFire> yes
<Tiders> gwince, Nope it ownt
<mNute101> is the sound on?
<lontra> it's very pixellated
<ViridianFire> neither my headphones nor speakers work
<ViridianFire> yes the sound is on
<gwince> Tiders: Ok, I stand corrected. :)
<switch263> ViridianFire, you're probably muted
<ViridianFire> no
<mNute101> are the speakers on?
<ViridianFire> yes
<Alan502> VirusTBB, well i'll recommend restarting the application and NOT choosing formating this time
<Tiders> gwince, Where can I get a non-opensource 64 bit version
<switch263> this ubuntu box has a habit of muting my speakers for no apparent reason
<Alan502> VirusTBB, formating is not necessary, althought recommended. But i have made installations without formatting. :)
<Tiders> gwince, Nevermind got it
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  ok  gonna reboot and run live cd again
<Alan502> VirusTBB, ok
<ViridianFire> I had this problem before on my old laptop
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  what hsould the USb  be formted to> FAT ??
<ViridianFire> I think it was a Pulse Audio issue
<switch263> no
<switch263> VirusTBB, FAT can't do > 2gb
<lontra> what font do qt apps read in gnome?
<lontra> err ... what file not font
<VirusTBB> switch263:  i got no 2GB i got a 4GB and a 8GB stick
<Alan502> VirusTBB, VFAT aka FAT32
<switch263> yeah. FAT can't handle greater than 2gb
<ViridianFire> where are the Pulse Audio settings so I can play around with those?
<switch263> VFAT, indeed.
<VirusTBB> ok switch263  Alan502  BRB
<Alan502> ok
<r0k3tm3n> has anyone had success running multiple persistent linux installations of a flash drive?
<boss_mc> r0k3tm3n: with a large enough flash drive, that's perfectly possible
<r0k3tm3n> yeah, i realize that, but how is my question:  split partitons?
<Alan502> r0k3tm3n, i wouldnt recommend that
<boss_mc> r0k3tm3n: I've had a persistant ubuntu and a liveUSB on one pen at once
<r0k3tm3n> what problems did u run into?
<boss_mc> Alan502: why not?  It's just like a normal HD...
<r0k3tm3n> i am running 4 iso images of one flash right now, no problems...
<Alan502> boss_mc, you are exposed to easily loose your installations by loosing your pendrive
<steev> so, i just did a fresh install of openssh-server - and sshd wouldn't start - i tracked it down to /sbin/start-stop-daemon being a script... and the actual start-stop-daemon being called start-stop-daemon.REAL - anyone know what would cause that?  (and how the heck do i get which package installed a file, I thought it was dpkg -S filename but that just tells me where its installed to
<steev> sorry - fresh install of Karmic
<r0k3tm3n> Alan502: rlly? thats all?  no software problems?
<Ripp_> I have a service which I'm trying to start with update-rc.d...is there any way to specify the user under which the service starts?
<Alan502> boss_mc, and some pendrives have a formatting limit
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  back
<boss_mc> Alan502: True, but you'd never use it for your real install, just for testing (surely)
<Alan502> r0k3tm3n, no which i am concerned
<r0k3tm3n> Boss_MC: of course!!!
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  ok ,  US START UP....
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  selec iso (nerboot remix) and select 4GB USB
<Alan502> VirusTBB, be disposed to be patient if you decide to format your drive
<r0k3tm3n> Alan502: ok, thnx.   have you booted a persistent image from a *iso?
<xopah> PLEASE I NEED HELP! - My Friends WLAN worked but not mine! - Why? and How Do I fix it? - http://pastebin.com/m584e9225
<VirusTBB> Alan502: not gonna format, its almost 12:am here, i got to go to school
<boss_mc> r0k3tm3n: you can convince the installer that the usb is a HD, install a grub on the drive and install multiple OSs into seperate partitions (remember, to get >4 you'll need extended partitions)
<Alan502> r0k3tm3n, nope, im not too much a linux expert!
<Alan502> VirusTBB, ok just click next then
<Alan502> VirusTBB, lol its difficult to see teens on irc
<Ripp_> Is it possible to start services *not* as root?
<Mak_> hi there
<r0k3tm3n> boss_mc Alan502: ok, that is what i though. thanks!
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  Urgg.... i need to take a screen shot n show you whats going on..
<Alan502> VirusTBB, some of us do use irc tho
<VirusTBB>  i stil cant click :make startup disk;
<epinky> xopah: post your config file, you're using supplicant, aren't you?
<Matson> are there good options for video editing on Linux, similar to final cut studio offerings from MAC?
<Alan502> VirusTBB, whats happening?
<mcbane> hi
<Alan502> errr
<VirusTBB>  i stil cant click :make startup disk; Alan502
<Alan502> VirusTBB, a screenshot would be very useful
<blistov> I've got serveral 9.10 servers running under vmware esxi, and i've installed open-vm-tools and run module-assistant, and the modules are all loaded, but esxi says Vmware Tools : Unmanaged
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  how do i make one?
<blistov> any idea's.?
<mcbane> how do I check what applications do use swap memory?
<Alan502> VirusTBB, try using the screen capture utility
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  o_0
<Alan502> Its under applications, VirusTBB , i dont remember the exact location tho
<Alan502> VirusTBB, when you have it, upload it to imgur.com
<xopah> epinky where do I find the config file you want, I dont know it is a standard installation of 9.10 - Both SSIDs mentioned in the log file is my own
<chasedawg1> Ok i am trying to scan a pdf doc. but it says no scanners found. I need help
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  http://imgur.com/Day1Z.png  I didnt click format and the :make disc: i cant click!
<DarkStar> hey anyone know where i can get a sysinfo script for xchat that will work on ubuntu?
<ali3n> :)
<epinky> mcbane: maybe using htop ?
<epinky> xopah: what did you run to get those logs?
<xopah> Nothing.  It's "syslog" - System log viewer
<michaeyk> anyone remind me what the command is to get to the screen where i picked servers for the server version of ubuntu
<chasedawg1> Ok i am trying to scan a document to a pdf but it says no scanners found. I need help. How do i set up scanning?
<mcbane> epinky: in htop is a value called "SHR" maybe it's that?
<boss_mc> Matson: avidemux? cinelerra? Jakshaka?
<switch263> are gdesklets a dead project or something?
<Pirate_Hunter> ok not funny im getting some serious slow connection in koala, is this   an issue with the OS which I aint aware of?
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  http://imgur.com/Day1Z.png  I didnt click format and the :make disc: i cant click! switch263
<Alan502> VirusTBB, lol! you NEED to format apparently. The device might not be in the correct format. Well, formatting OR changing to a drive formated in vfat seem to be the only options.
<boss_mc> Matson: I don't know what final cut can do, but those all do video editing (think virtualdub mod)
<xopah> Epinky - Thank's For helping me! - It's copied from Syslog in System log viewer...
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  urgh lol ok will formtat
<epinky> mcbane: not really, that's shared memory
<ali3n> hey anyone know where i can get a sysinfo script for xchat that will work on ubuntu?
<Alan502> VirusTBB, ok, it might take some time tho
<epinky> xopah:  post your /etc/network/interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  shoudt there be a  timer (like time remaining  or ** percent complete?
<meowbuntu> hi is it possable to undo the update i have just done. my computer is now lagging
<meowbuntu> i also cant play music files properly
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: you can remove the new plus deps then install the old if you can find the deb. You will most likely screw your system up REALLY badly so I do NOT advise this
<Alan502> VirusTBB, i dont remember seeing one the last time i used the utility
<chasedawg1> How do i set up scanning?
<xopah> epinky: I would say it is the standard "auto lo" linebreak "iface lo inet loopback"
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  aproxx how long does it take?  (and does it do a full format? or a quick format/)
<ActionParsnip> chasedawg1: try xsane
<xopah> epinky - I read the file didnt want to past such short thing on pastebin..
<chasedawg1> actionparsnip: I tried xsane, but it says no scanners found
<Alan502> VirusTBB, im not sure if it does a quick or full format; and the speed depends on both the machine and the drive
<epinky> xopah: then post /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ActionParsnip> chasedawg1: then run: lsusb    there will be an 8 character hex ID code which will identify the device, you can then websearch for that to find guides
<chasedawg1> actionparsnip k sweet thanks
<mNute101> How do I open sources.list file?
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  oj ok well it doesnt seem like its doing anything to me :S laptop cooling fan spinning regulat, cd rom not spinning really fast
<ActionParsnip> mNute101: its a text file so gedit will do it
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, cant ubuntu update revert to old ones. again this is one thing windows has over ubuntu. a way to undo changes and updates easily
<mNute101> The file is empty
<Alan502> VirusTBB, it should be slower that on a persistent installation tho; since you are running on live
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  this sucks! lol who Im gonna kill the dude who told me to delet the Ubuntu partition and restart computer
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: you will need a repo with the old version
<ali3n> anyone?
<Alan502> VirusTBB, try to format with grub then
<jedi06> what is a gui svn for ubuntu
<Alan502> VirusTBB,  find grub under system
<xopah> epinky: I dont have such file I though have a directory (wpa_supplicants) where "action_wpa.sh" "functions.sh" and "ifupdown.sh" is located
<chasedawg1> actionparsnip: can you set up a wireless scanning device?
<JoeSomebody> hello again, can someone help me out with GKrellM, it says no sensors detected, any way to make it like my mobo? it's an asus p5gd1-vm
<VirusTBB> Alan502: ? huh?
<ActionParsnip> mNute101: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xopah> epinky: all of them seams looks executable.
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, what you are saying is i need to reinstall ubuntu to revers updates. how majorly annoying.
<ali3n> anyone know where i can get a sysinfo script for xchat that will work on ubuntu?
<epinky> xopah: hmmm, then you'll have to create it, it should look like this: http://www.y3m.net/docs/gentoo-on-t42/configs/wpa_supplicant.conf
<mNute101> I'm trying to install nomachineNX on ubuntu and apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not working. I get E: Couldn't find package libstdc++ .10-glibc2.2
<mNute101> How do I fix this?
<Alan502> VirusTBB, or just Alt+F2 and type "grub" and enter
<ActionParsnip> chasedawg1: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/57798
<meowbuntu> actqall i am wanting to do is play music files properly. exaile laggs and no sound
<epinky> xopah: just need the last part, network { ...
<meowbuntu> deep_thought, is thinking again
<EoL{s}> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to work with a BCM4315 card?
<iceroot> !broadcom | EoL{s}
<ubottu> EoL{s}: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nute> I'm trying to install nomachineNX on ubuntu and apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not working. I get E: Couldn't find package libstdc++ .10-glibc2.2
<meowbuntu> EoL{s}, tell us what a BCM4315 cRD IS
<iceroot> meowbuntu: wifi
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  auto fill does " grub- "  with the dash Alt_F2 doenst find "Grub"
<nute> Hi, can I get some help? I'm trying to install nomachineNX on ubuntu and apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not working. I get E: Couldn't find package libstdc++ .10-glibc2.2
<ali3n> /////////
<ActionParsnip> nute: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2/download
<meowbuntu> EoL{s}, configure wifi in settings
<EoL{s}> iceroot: Looked there, my card is not yet supported.
<meowbuntu> EoL{s}, !google
<EoL{s}> Done that.
<meowbuntu> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nute> ActionParsnip, How do I install it through puTTY with that link?
<datta> i was trying to install the facebookchat plugin for pidgin in ubuntu but after downloading the package of wget, it gave me this error http://yfrog.com/j868311024p
<Alan502> VirusTBB, emmm or then just fin "Disk administration" or something similar under the "System" menu
<ActionParsnip> nute: copy the link of a deb then run: wget file; sudo dpkg -i file
<Alan502> VirusTBB, just find something that suggests disk editing!
<phoenixz> I have a line in sudoers file that says %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL... I can execute whichever command as root with sudo command, but when I do this: sudo -u foobar /usr/bin/command, suddenly SUDO asks me for my passord (which I enter correctly) and then tells me Sorry, user sven is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/command' as oneadmin on localhost... Why is this? I checked, user foobar has execution rights on /usr/bin/command, so there should not be a
<phoenixz>  problem either. What IS the problem here?
<EoL{s}> I've already googled around quite a bit. My wireless card appears to be a bit of an oddball. I
<EoL{s}> I'll try again, though.
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  lol ok... but wait, what am i trying to acomplish with Grub/disk editing./?? ( in on live CD) and on the computer thant works (not on the messed up netbook)
<xopah> epinky: nothing else than the last lines?
<datta> i think it is something with my dependency, which i had encountered problem with before but this time it is showing up as a notification at the top of the menu
<epinky> xopah: yes
<epinky> xopah: change with your appropiate parameters
<xopah> epinky: done
<epinky> xopah: now save it as /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<[SilverFox]> I need help my res is stuck at 640x480 io only see part the scrreeen i crashed from a game
<nute> ActionParsnip, I get this error dpkg: error processing http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-2.95/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2_2.95.4-24_i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-2.95/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2_2.95.4-24_i386.deb
<xopah> epinky: all parameters within " " signs where it was before..
<xopah> epinky: also done
<Alan502> VirusTBB, Grub will also work with your pendrive :)
<Snausages> silverfox: a reboot should cure that
<[SilverFox]> reboot what a POS
<epinky> xopah: ok, now run: sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
<[SilverFox]> this like windows but worse lol
<VirusTBB> nute:  tinyurl.com
<ActionParsnip> [SilverFox]: it does fix some stuff suprisingly
<nute> Wow this is so frustrating.
<Snausages> silverfox: faster than hanging out in chat rooms
<bllz> How can I access Ubuntu's virtual desktop server from a windows machine?  I have tightvnc installed client-side, but i'm not sure how to use it
<ActionParsnip> nute: then the link is bad
<nute> It's like whenever I try something in ubuntu, I will always get either an error or a huge problem
<nute> ActionParsnip, I tried two links already
<ActionParsnip> bllz: the server name is the host name of the system you want to connect to, you will need to be on the same LAN
<ActionParsnip> bllz: you will need to enable the remote access stuff on the server side
<Alan502> VirusTBB, LOL sorry i dont know where the heck was my mind
<bllz> ActionParsnip:  ok i'm on the same LAN, but when I type in the hostname, it fails to connect...
<Alan502> VirusTBB, it is not GRUB it is GPARTED
<ActionParsnip> nute: you can use woof to host the file
<bllz> ActionParsnip:  i thought that was preconfigured in mythbuntu...
<bllz> maybe not
<[SilverFox]> how do I even reset I can't see my shutdown buttons
<kaos> hola
<bllz> that would explain a lot
<Alan502> VIrD=
<ActionParsnip> bllz: did you enable the service?
<bllz> ActionParnsip:  i think so, at installation
<nute> I'm so lost
<bllz> is there a way to do it at the command line?
<ActionParsnip> [SilverFox]: sudo shutdown -r now        will do it
<Alan502> VirusTBB, try Alt+F2 and type "gparted" then press enter
<datta1> please someone help me with the problem of dependency
<ActionParsnip> bllz: not sure, i dont use VNC. I think its vulgar
<[SilverFox]> how I bring up ssh?
<xopah> epinky: it does not loog well.. :/ - pasting to pastebin - the interface name is eth2 ?
<bllz> ActionParsnip:  I'm with you, unfortunately it's the only easy way to configure a lot of myth backend stuff =/
<ActionParsnip> [SilverFox]: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  i know gparted..
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  i used it to partition my desktop
<[SilverFox]> grrr I mean to reset :P I can't use the commands if I can't see the window ;)
<bllz> [silverfox]:  ssh hostname
<bllz> in the terminal
<xopah> epinky: http://pastebin.com/m676df7e9
<[SilverFox]> short cut to terminal please
<Alan502> VirusTBB, then use gparted to format your pendrive
<epinky> xopah: ok, then just sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d , one d just need the last part, then stop it
<bllz> [silverfox]:  oh you meant start the service, sorry
<michaeyk> how do I add print server to koala server?
<Alan502> VirusTBB, then try to run the USB startup disk creator utility again
<losha> ActionParsnip: vuigar?
<datta1> again I get message to fix the problem thought these http://yfrog.com/j868311024p and there is a red icon at the top of my window
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  ok, this is a lot of work *sigh
<[SilverFox]> yeah right now I can't open anything in programs since I can only see the bottom right screen
<ActionParsnip> [SilverFox]: then you wil need to physically attend the system to restart the service, the sudo shutdown -r now    command will make the system reboot
<ActionParsnip> losha: just so ungraceful and clunky
<epinky> xopah: post "sudo ifconfig -a"
<losha> ActionParsnip: oh, right. So what do you use instead?
<Arimoto> I just did a fresh 9.10 install and when I try to install ncurses-devel I get "
<ActionParsnip> losha: a lot of apps have web interfaces or you can use ssh to configure at command line, much slicker
<Arimoto> ... I get "Couldn't find package: ncurses-devel"
<xopah> epinky: ifconfig -a -> http://pastebin.com/m266704ed
<ActionParsnip> Arimoto: try: apt-cache search ncurses
<epinky> !ipp| michaeyk
<ubottu> michaeyk: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<losha> Arimoto: ncurses-dev, not -devel...
<Alan502> VirusTBB, not really
<datta1> please someone help me with the dependency problem, anyone these dependency problems help me badly
<ActionParsnip> losha: most torrent clients have web interfaces for example
<epinky> xopah: then your wireless is eth2, right?
<michaeyk> ubuttu: i just need the command to get to the last screen of the install where i had a chance to check it... i forgot
<Alan502> VirusTBB, just select gparted from the system menu
<Alan502> VirusTBB, you dont have to boot from gparted live cd...
<bllz> I have a seagate SATA drive that has AAM (acoustic management) disabled by firmware.  This means that the hdparm -M 128 /dev/sda command doesn't work.  Is there a way to force AAM on?  the drive is very loud... =/
<losha> ActionParsnip: actually, I use vnc with rtorrent :-)
<ActionParsnip> datta1: ok give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<pocho> buenas buenas
<ActionParsnip> losha: rtorrent has a webinterface
<xopah> epinky: yes eth2 should be my wirelsess - with only one "d" -> http://pastebin.com/m15721709
<Arimoto> losha: thanks and actually I just noticed the error message tells says I need to install "ncurses-devel" ... but it should be ncurses-dev.  I'm installing it now.  :-)
<VirusTBB> ActionParsnip:  rtorrent?
<epinky> xopah: sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d
<ActionParsnip> losha: it will run way faster and use less network bandwidth than VNC
<bllz> !rtorrent|VirusTBB
<wake69> Hello I am new to linux but I would like to set up a linux machine as a server for some xp machines maybe someone could message me to help me out?
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  yea
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  just did
<losha> ActionParsnip: ah thanks. I'll have to give that a try...
<ActionParsnip> VirusTBB: losha: http://rtwi.jmk.hu/
<hdtdi> oh does anyone knows how to fix t his http://pastebin.ca/1710183 ?
<RaJiL> hi
<michaeyk> does anyone remember what that command is?
<syn-ack> what command?
<RaJiL> not found xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<TerrorInK> lol
<TerrorInK> are u using a nvidia driver rajil
<losha> ActionParsnip: downloading it now, thx...
<michaeyk> the one brings up the last screen of the install for the server edition, where you can pick the kinds of servers to run
<RaJiL> Ati driver..
<ActionParsnip> RaJiL: karmic (annoyingly) doesnt have an xorg.conf file
<Billiard> ActionParsnip: you can still use one
<Thunder_Drop> I copied my ubuntu install from one drive to another and can't figure out how to install grub on the new hard drive.  How can I go about installing grub on the new hard drive and configuring the mount points for the install as the partitions are now in different orders
<ActionParsnip> Billiard: oh i know, I have to
<RaJiL> if i want configure X?
<datta1> ActionParsnip: this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/338995/
<syn-ack> michaeyk, dselect?
<syn-ack> michaeyk, or tasksel?
<ActionParsnip> datta1: and the upgrade?
<xopah> epinky: This is the output I got: http://pastebin.com/m141ed0fe
<boss_mc> Thunder_Drop: 1) grub-install /dev/sd? 2) /etc/fstab
<Billiard> Thunder_Drop: i would use a live cd, chroot into your /  and run grub-install
<michaeyk> syn-ack: thanks!  I don't know why that's so hard for me to remember
<syn-ack> michaeyk, the second is probably the one you want. :P
<jMyles> Oh man.  OK, this is potentially the cause of a life crisis.  Is there a way to recover files deleted when the files are "too big for the trash?"
<ActionParsnip> RaJiL: if you can find a skeleton file online or find a way to generate one you can go from there
<michaeyk> syn-ack: thanks again!
<embrik> how do i get my workstations to upgrade each friday night - I can't find any options for apt-get update; apt-get upgrade to do it automatically without me answvering yes or Y
<syn-ack> np
<datta1> ActionParsnip I am not willing an upgrade to 9.10 but if that is necessary then I would have to do that
<Matson> boss_mc: thanks
<ActionParsnip> datta1: no, sudo apt-get upgrade    only upgrades the current packages in the current release
<epinky> xopah: it seems your AP is not broadcasting? is it?
<xopah> It is.
<Ripp_> Thanks for the help, guys
<flithm> Hey everyone... is there a thunderbird 3 final deb anywhere?
<Ripp_> have a good afternoon
<wake69> Hello I am new to linux but I would like to set up a linux machine as a server for some xp machines maybe someone could message me to help me out?
<datta1> ActionParsnip: okay this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/338999/
<xopah> Epinky: It is - It's broadcasting two SSID's
<flithm> wake69: install ubuntu, install samba, done.
<Billiard> embrik: you didnt look very hard, man apt-get search for yes, there is a daemon for auto updates i think as well
<tomvolek> HI all,  I have mounted a partition on Ubuntu 9.1 and use it as my data parition.  permissions are owner root and group plugdev 770   ,  as a result regular users can not save files there, why cant change  permission on certain directiry here ?
<michaeyk> wake69: you need to be a bit more specific
<Billiard> tomvolek: what type of partition
<tomvolek> fat 3
<ActionParsnip> flithm: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<flithm> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<xopah> epinky: I can see them both when I click on the small network icon in the upper right corner..
<tomvolek> Billiard i wanted to make it accessible by both windows and Ubuntu
<Billiard> tomvolek: fat32 does not have permissions, you will have to specify permissions when you mount it
<ActionParsnip> datta1: sudo apt-get -f install
<wake69> flithm :  Thanks,  I did that  but I still cannot get it to work
<Phuzion> Hello having a problem with Java freezing using Ubu 8.10 Firefox 3.0.15
<ActionParsnip> flithm: also has firefox 3.6 and 3.7 if firefox floats your boat
<JoeSomebody> can someone help me out with GKrellM, it says no sensors detected, any way to make it like my mobo? it's an asus p5gd1-vm , is it a matter of finding drivers?
<epinky> xopah: if you can see them maybe it's a driver problem: "sudo lspci | grep -i net"
<ctmjr> jMyles: if you have not logged or rebooted you should be able to recover them
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  im going to sleep will deal with the netbook in the weekend
<jMyles> ctmjr: OK.  That's good news.  How?
<tomvolek> Billiard correction, here is my fstab entry : /data           vfat    utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0      1
<xopah> epinky: I guess this is the little bastard: 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)
<Matson> suggestions for the mainboard + cpu(s) together/ barebones sets that support lots of storage and integrated graphics?   cheaper/older is fine
<datta1> ActionParsnip, this is the message http://paste.ubuntu.com/339001/
<VirusTBB> Alan502:  THANKS ALOT your help and what not, hope to catch you arround more often
<bllz> Matson:  go to #hardware
<tomvolek> Billiard is the umask of 007 wrong ?
<[SilverFox]> when installing a fresh copy of ubuntu desktop I installed all updates but the pc windows feel slugish and this was after accept the ati/amd driver thing that came up.. I reset since then but it almost feels like opening firefox and such is way to laggy almost feel like im on VMWARE and not native
<Billiard> tomvolek: idk, idk how you want it
<ctmjr> jMyles: hold on will find  the link it will be easier for you to read it than me trying to explain it
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<epinky> !bcm43xx | xopah
<ubottu> xopah: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Matson> bllz: thanks
<epinky> xopah: you need to follow that guide
<JoeSomebody> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> [SilverFox]: vmware if configured properly runs very well
<Billiard> tomvolek: if your users are members of plugdev, they should be able to write i would think
<magmarules> guys anyone using "awn"? I want to configure the animation times, but cant find any info about this =/
<michaeyk> silverfox: what version ?
<[SilverFox]> <ActionParsnip> I'm just trying to give you an example of what it feels like now
<ctmjr> jMyles: here you go http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/58142
<[SilverFox]> latest off the site
<tomvolek> thanks Billiard, I think i need to add the user to that group
<[SilverFox]> You are using Ubuntu 9.10 - the Karmic Koala
<Phuzion> Actionparsnip Hi I am having a problem with Java freezing using Ubu 8.10 Firefox 3.0.15
<jMyles> ctmjr: Thank you.  I'm very nervous.  5 years worth of photos.
<michaeyk> siverfox: did you try top?
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: How did you install java?
<[SilverFox]> top was fine
<[SilverFox]> I have a q6600 heh 4gigs of ram
<xopah> epinky: humm last time when I installed fw_cutter (the one in synaptic installer) I could not scan SSIDs anymore...
<Satzo> jMyles, you will backup more frequently now i assume? ;)
<Phuzion> * sudo apt-get
<[SilverFox]> windows feel slugish
<JoeSomebody> ActionParsnip, found none, should i do sensors-detect?
<jMyles> Satzo: It's just so much to back up.... Dozens of gigs...
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: worth a try
<[SilverFox]> should I be install video drivers from ati site or the way it install auto on ubuntu
<Satzo> jMyles, there are 2 types of hard drives on the market.  those that crash and those that crash a little later on........
<ctmjr> jMyles: ouch! there is also an app called photorecover that can recover most of the files have not used it in awhile so am not to familiar with it
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: could try the package from www.java.com   Ive never used the apt-get method
<Phuzion> Actionparsnip.... sudo apt-get... in fact I think you helped me with it the other day? had like 4 different ones conflicting on the system
<Thocrun> hey Silver Fox
<[SilverFox]> hey
<datta1> ActionParsnip it just gave me the fuctions of apt-get, nothing else
<Thocrun> I just installed ubuntu 9.10!! wohoo!!!
<[SilverFox]> nice hehe
<ActionParsnip> datta1: sudo apt-get -f install       copy the command and paste to the terminal
<Thocrun> I think I should probably try to get A+ certified. (esentials)
<xopah> epinky: I have installed b43_cutter before and it made my scanning not work. --> made it impossible to connect to any network
<datta1> ActionParsnip: should I install this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/339005/
<datta1> ActionParsnip: or this is not even installing, it'
<meowbuntu> i need a dictionary for openoffinc how i get one
<JoeSomebody> ActionParsnip, says no to intel core family thermal sensor, meaning i am sol?
<meowbuntu> no it does not. i have spelling mistakes that are not being picked up
<datta1> meowbuntu: try Writer's tools extension
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: not sure, i dont use intel nor sensors
<ActionParsnip> datta1: should make things square again
<losha> jMyles: actually, I'm not very sympathetic. You can fit 4G on a blank dvd and they cost just pennies. Or buy a removable disk and do backups to it. Understand that *eventually*, you will need it....
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, What are you trying to do now? I may be of some help
<datta1> ActionParsnip: all right then going with removing the facebook chat plugin
<JoeSomebody> hmm thanks anyway, anyone else know? i am about to upgrade my processor, i want to know cpu temperature somehow
<losha> ctmjr: cool lsof link. btw...
<JoeSomebody> i am about to change a 2.66 to a 3.2 , prob will be hotter
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, well sensor temps are reported in /proc for one, are you trying to install something more realtime?
<datta1> ActionParsnip: another error http://paste.ubuntu.com/339008/
<jMyles> losha: Thank you.  That's what I was hoping to hear in this time of crisis.  Please lecture me about the ease of backup later.
<datta1> the errors are killing me
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: if you buy with a cooler, it will be suitable (just) for the chip.
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: buyh a decent cooler and you dont have to even worry
<JoeSomebody> syn-ack, i was going for real-time, but any way is better than none
<epinky> xopah: dumb question, your propietary drivers are enabled?
<ActionParsnip> datta1: thats fine
<losha> jMyles: yeah, ok...
<konsumer> Hi
<ctmjr> losha: comes in handy now and then
<ActionParsnip> datta1: its only a warning
<JoeSomebody> got intel coppoer core cooler, will get a better one, not before xmas tho
<syn-ack> And CPU temps arent necessarily going to be hotter with a cpu with a higher clock count. JoeSomebody hold on a sec
<datta1> ActionParsnip all right, then that is why the red mark (package could not be found or something) icon is gone, thanks
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: then dont worry about sensors ;)
<konsumer> I skipped the "Configuring apt" part of the latest Ubuntu 9.10 install because it was stuck for like 2 hours. How do i configure it after the install?
<embrik> Billiard: Hi, been away. Have tried -y --force-yes. But still I sometimes have to press enter or q to continue
<losha> JoeSomebody: I thought all intel processors had thermal protection built into the chip, so the worst that's supposed to happen is your chip will auto-shutdown until it cools off. I once had a cpu heatsink fall off during operation....
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, install sensord and you can use a front end like something out of screenlets
<JoeSomebody> i believe you are right, but i don't want it to shut down :)
<syn-ack> losha, that doesnt always work.
<xopah> epinky: heh, it is not a dumb question! But it is activated and in use... checked it now
<elconsulto> can someone help me figure out how to stop cairo-dock from freezing?
<WAMozart> Hello, does anybody knows how to create a deep image of an Hard Disk which is connected to my pc? I'm looking for a GUI software. Contact me in pvt plssssss
<syn-ack> AMD for a LONG time had the better therm protection
<konsumer> anyone here with a helpful hand?
<konsumer> to my question up there ^
<gnuyen> i have grub 1 on a drive, how do i install grub 2 on it?
<ActionParsnip> WAMozart: you can use partimage ina live CD, you will need a destination partition to spit the image to
<Billiard> konsumer: dpkg-reconfigure apt   maybe
<konsumer> I'll ask again in a few minutes.
<ActionParsnip> konsumer: sudo apt-get update    maybe
<gnuyen> i upgraded from an old version of ubuntu and it didn't change my grub
<JoeSomebody> syn-ack, should i remove lm-sensors and gkrellm ( they are not helping anyway)
<konsumer> ActionParsnip: Thanks m8 :)
<Billiard> gnuyen: it wont
<losha> syn-ack: well, I'm not surprised to hear that. I wonder if intel would replace it under warranty if you cook it?
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, Does your current motherboard not have sensors?
<ActionParsnip> konsumer: or: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-get
<konsumer> kool, thanks :)
<gnuyen> but now i need to reinstall grub, but the boot disk only has the new grub
<ActionParsnip> konsumer: or: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt    not apt-get
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, Your motherboard has to support sensors and if lm sensors isnt picking it up, sensord wont either
<WAMozart> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I was looking for something to use with my ubuntu up and running like drive image....you know I am scared of self launching software...
<JoeSomebody> it does i believe, works in xp/speedfan
<konsumer> what is 'apt' for?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | gnuyen
<ubottu> gnuyen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gnuyen> i'd be fine w/ installing the new grub, but it wont install because it thinks files are missing from the grub instal
<losha> !backup | WAMozart (see if there's anything here)
<ubottu> WAMozart (see if there's anything here): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<syn-ack> losha, probably not
<JoeSomebody> asus p5gd1-vm
<WAMozart> something more similar to gparted...you know?
<konsumer> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<konsumer> Oh, that worked. lol.
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, I have no idea just based off that, I don't build systems anymore so I'm not up on that sort of thing
<ActionParsnip> konsumer: cool
<JoeSomebody> i wonder if asus pcprobe has a linux version
<losha> WAMozart: isn't there a ghost clone? Disclaimer: I've never used this: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/Ghost-for-Linux-053.shtml
<konsumer> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help m8. Really appreciate it :)
<WAMozart> Thanx for the link, anyway i don't need to backup my sistem, I want to backup an HDD I have on a medical machine that runs windows xp...but i wanna disconnect the HDD and use ubuntu (which i trust more) and mirror image the drive on another one.
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, did you run sensor-detect ?
<WAMozart> losha: thanx I'm giving a look at it
<Alan502> Where should the JDK go on linux? i installed it but it just decompressed a folder in the same directory of my installer :S
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, lm sensors arent going to automatically see them, you have to have it probe for your sensors
<JoeSomebody> syn-ack, yes, it said no in the intel at the end
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, weird
<JoeSomebody> says no to intel core family thermal sensor, meaning i am sol?
<gnuyen> can i use the livecd to boot my system which grub isn't working on?
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, no...
<Billiard> Alan502: isnt jdk in the repos?
<kas1> hi, i'm bran new
<Alan502> Billiard, i think it is, but i downloaded the *.bin from the official webpage
<losha> JoeSomebody: is it one of these? http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2006-April/015828.html
<kas1> anyone know anything about the pulseaudio bug with ICE1712 based cards?
<Billiard> Alan502: i would use the one from the package manager
<SJr|nx> Is there any reason why I can't install Ubuntu on a Mac OS X Server machine?
<Billiard> SJr|nx: cant?
<losha> kas1: I removed pulseaudio: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<IpSe_DiXiT> how can i watch youtube (that means using flashplayer) on an ubuntu-live version? can I?
<Billiard> IpSe_DiXiT: install flashplugin-nonfree
<kas1> losha: what sound server do you run?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Billiard: can I on the Live-CD ? while im using it?
<losha> kas1: apparently esound....
<Billiard> IpSe_DiXiT: yes, it will install it in ram
<syn-ack> JoeSomebody, I think losha hit the nail on the head with that one.
<kas1> sweet thanks for the link
<losha> IpSe_DiXiT: you may run out of ram but otherwise it *should* work...
<syn-ack> SJr|nx, you should be able to, I don't see why not
<Alan502> Billiard, it takes a while to download for me, is there a jdk channel?
<kas1> my Jack server works fine!!
<IpSe_DiXiT> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=flashplugin-nonfree is this ok? or should i install it from bash?
<nute> Why when I do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:freenx-team  I receive this error? sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found    I'm trying to follow the directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<losha> IpSe_DiXiT: can't you just apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  ?
<Billiard> Alan502: idk, try a different mirror
<preecher> i cinfig'd vpn server on my office machine(windows only) and i am trying to get vpn client to working on my ubuntu only laptop but cant get it to connect-any suggestions
<JoeSomebody> oh no, i am not spending a week to get sensors
<JoeSomebody> i'll take my chances
<Billiard> IpSe_DiXiT: just use the package manager, you dont need to manually download packages
<bllz> I need to add the multiverse repos for 9.10 on an installation I just updated.  They're not shown in software sources.  what's the line I need to enter into software sources for multiverse 9.10 x64?
<Guest29568> Should I upgrade Ubuntu to 9.10? or do you recommend to wait for bug fixing?
<Billiard> Guest29568: you could try the live cd and see if everything works well for you still
<Guest29568> did you upgraded yourself?
<xopah> epinky: Do you thinkt this is an option? -  It looks like he got it to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1263730
<Zy> cannot compile xfoil 6.97 on karmic.. help please..
<losha> bllz: google for 'karmic: the perfect desktop'. It's all in there....
<xopah> epinky: Thank you very much for your help, I know a lot more now than I did just a few minutes ago. Thank you!
<epinky> xopah: yes, you can go ndiswrapper
<JoeSomebody> syn-ack, losha looks a little deep for a linux newbie, but maybe i'll try, thanks guys
<xopah> epinky: But I guess that is not the optimal way to go.. :) - Will everything work "as normal" that way?
<ActionParsnip> bllz: if you use software sources you can add the repos you wish
<JoeSomebody> sounds dangerous for a newbie to do
<bllz> ActionParsnip:  right, but it's not in the software sources
<preecher> i cinfig'd vpn server on my office machine(windows only) and i am trying to get vpn client to working on my ubuntu only laptop but cant get it to connect-any suggestions
<losha> nute: according to dpkg -S, /usr/bin/add-apt-repository is in package python-software-properties. Go figure...
<Thunder_Drop> I'm now booted into a live cd and am trying to install grub on my new hard drive as I have copied some partitions over.  I succesfully run sudo grub-install --root-directory=... /dev/sda but when I boot into the hard drive I get "grub loading" and then nothing... What am I doing wrong?
<epinky> xopah: yes, through windows drivers, in addition you can try this also: http://pastebin.com/m3e10c943
<epinky> xopah: but you'll need b43-fwcutter
<losha> Thunder_Drop: the uuids will have changed. Have you checked /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab for out-of-date uuids?
<pnut_> whois pnut
<losha> bllz: might be easier to just hand edit /etc/apt/sources.list ....
<Thunder_Drop> losha: so I should edit those files on my new root partition so that grub-install puts the right information up?
<preecher> is there another way of connecting to my office machine (windows) from my laptop when i am at home other than thru vpn?
<losha> Thunder_Drop: yes. If you copied those files from the old partition, the uuids in them will point to old partitions, if you see what I mean....
<fdsa_> has anyone tried making a custom linux live cd with nvidia drivers pre-installed?
<losha> preecher: it depends entirely on what your workplace IT people provide. The usual alternative to vpn for linux boxes is ssh....
<preecher> i dont have a workplace IT dept--i own a small hotel and want to be able to look at my security cameras when away from the office
<xopah> epinky: allright! Thank you very much! I think I have to try this at a later time... :( - its almost 02.00 am here where I am and I got to go up quite early.. I will save that page and try that to. Is there any way I could give you some feedback at a later time?
<epinky> xopah: you're welcome and good luck :)
<Billiard> fdsa_: im not 100% positive if it would work, but i would extract and chroot into the squashfs on the live cd, install the drivers, then make it a squashfs again and replace it on the iso, there might be a tool to make a custom live cd
<losha> preecher: oh. I guess that makes *you* the workplace IT department. Might have better luck on #windows...
<trism> fdsa_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<fdsa_> Billiard, i know its possible cause ive seen it done by live.linux-gamers.net
<preecher> when i am on the same network i can log in to the IP but when i am at home the IP way doesnt work- i think maybe because diffent networks
<xopah> epinky: Thank you very much for your kind help!
<fdsa_> trism, i have been doing this alot but worked until i started adding the nvidia driver
<preecher> all my laptops are ubuntu - only reason the windows machine is it was what came with the security system
<fdsa_> i thought when you installed nvidia drivers it does something to the kernel right?
<losha> preecher: so what do you use to connect to the windows server from your ubuntu laptop when you're at work?
<meowbuntu> anyone know openoffice how to set nz english dictionary to be default it always comes up with usa when i spell check.
<meowbuntu> ^ i have set to NZ english in settings but dictionary is not y
<fdsa_> trism, sorry what i ment was ive been using that tutorial already
<preecher> i just enter the IP the server is on thru my router and i enter the name and password i setup for it-but when i am at home it doesnt work
<fdsa_> is there a livecd channel?
<meowbuntu> fdsa_, y
<ActionParsnip> fdsa_: you are on it
<epinky> preecher: vpn is already configured?
<preecher> if i go to a online site at one of those "what is my IP?" i get a different IP than what my router says is my IP
<Billiard> preecher: is your router connected to a dsl bridge or something?
<mizerydearia> If I installed Xubuntu on an Intel Celeron machine, and then swapped the hard drive that linux was installed on into a P4 machine, do I have to reinstall Xubuntu or can I run the environment without any concern for architecture or other thingds?
<ActionParsnip> preecher: if you are connecting over the www you will need port forwarding
<Mainstay> Does anyone have any info on this problem, it makes me want to stab myself: my editor doesn't detect that the currently open file has changed on disk (and prompt me to reload). This happens with files across a network. Any input on how to deal with this, background on this if it's a known issue etc?
<preecher> i have a bellsouth modem that is connected to my netgear wireless router
<preecher> yes its dsl
<Oddbio> I realize this isn't particularly a Linux or Ubuntu question, but say a game is going to be released in  "Q2 2010"  what does the Q2 mean? I've also seen Q4.
<preecher> so port fow'ding should work?
<Satzo> q2 is apr-june
<Oddbio> Satzo: thanks
<Satzo> in business q is designated as every 3 months.// q1-q4
<Seveas> aka 'quarter'
<hhbuitrago> Q is quarter
#ubuntu 2009-12-11
<meowbuntu> anyone know openoffice how to set nz english dictionary to be default it always comes up with usa when i spell check.
<meowbuntu> ^ i have set to NZ english in settings but dictionary is not y
<preecher> if i do the port forwarding thing can i be able to log in from anywhere?
<TwoD> Why would Gedit suddenly hide all my .inc and .module files? I've got no filters on...
<Bridge|> anyone know in vi is there a way to completely clear the line ur on and make it show it extracts that line as well(1 less line in document)??
<abo> dd
<Seveas> preecher, yes
<abo> Bridgel, type dd
<Bridge|> ok i'll try
<trism> fdsa_: unfortunately, from my quick searches, it appears that it won't be easy to add nvidia drivers to the live cd, because even if you do, ubuntu casper will disable them on boot (it apparently does this with ati too)
<preecher> is that something i set up on both ends?
<Seveas> Bridge|, ^D will delete contents, dd will delete the line
<Billiard> preecher: you might have to port forward twice with your dsl, id forward all the ports from the dsl to the router, then forward what you need from the router to your computer
<Bridge|> THanks ssooooosssssooo much
<Bridge|> dd is exactly what i needed
<Bridge|> lol
<fdsa_> trism, im glad someone else has come to that conclusion
<Seveas> Bridge|, also: #vim :-)
<Billiard> preecher: only one end needs port forwarding
<bllz> !boxee
<fdsa_> trism, would this be just an ubuntu or a debian issue as well?
<bllz> is there a support channel for boxee on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> preecher: you just need to set it up on the router and you can connect from ANYWHERE
<Seveas> bllz, tried #boxee?
<preecher> so log into my router settings?
<abo> #boxee
<bllz> Seveas:  no actually.  i tried ubuntu-boxee, but that is a good idea =)
<ActionParsnip> preecher: use an SSH tunnel if you are connecting over WAN as there is no security in VNC connections
<abo> \j #boxee
<ActionParsnip> preecher: yes, you need to configure virtual server or port forwarding
<juanpablo> hola
<juanpablo> \ ubuntu-es
<Berkin> Moist_Bat
<preecher> if i am at home i live an hour from the office so i will be having to connect from my home network--will that work
<Berkin> Moist_Bat
<Berkin> Moist_Bat
<FloodBot2> Berkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> preecher: sure thing
<blackman> i want to do something like chgrp username ./*{!excludedfile}
<preecher> but while here at the office i can connect thru the IP like i do now
<|COM|Styx> hello
<|COM|Styx> hello
<blackman> in other words, exclude files from *
<ActionParsnip> preecher: providing your network dmins arent nazis and block the traffc
<|COM|Styx> >.>
<|COM|Styx> argh, this is weird.  the channel isn't responding much for me
<preecher> ok lemme see what i can do
<SJr|nx> syn-ack what about the fact that it doesn't have a BIOS and has that EFI crap
<|COM|Styx> anyway, does anyone know if i can make apt mark a package as installed?
<Seveas> blackman, find . -name -not excludedfile -print0 | xargs -0 echo chgrp username
<abo> hi, is there a way to check what bios I have from within ubuntu?
<preecher> port forwarding/port triggering
<|COM|Styx> i want to update the glib package, but the standard ubuntu package is horribly out of date
<ardchoille> |COM|Styx: did you install it from source?
<Seveas> drop the 'echo' once you confermed it does what you want :)
<ActionParsnip> |COM|Styx: find a ppa
<Seveas> abo, sudo dmidecode
<MynameisHame> how do chaps, could someone gibe me a hand with folder permissions :3
<|COM|Styx> ppa?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<|COM|Styx> aah, thank you
<ActionParsnip> |COM|Styx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ActionParsnip> |COM|Styx: you can use that link to search the launcpad ppas
<ardchoille> |COM|Styx: if you've installed it from ppa and you have the ppa in your sources, then it should be seen as installed if you installed it from the ppa
<abo> Seveas, thanks a lot, a lot of info here..
<|COM|Styx> >.>
<Zy> cannot compile xfoil 6.97 on karmic.. help please..
<|COM|Styx> is there a better way then ppas?  that seems like more than what i need
<|COM|Styx> i just want a recent version of glib
<Seveas> |COM|Styx, why?
<Dictator> hi, quick question... i just got a usb dvd drive but can't find it to add to this command sudo growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760  -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z ??????????=deadrising.iso
<syn-ack> SJr|nx, I run a system with EFI just fine
<Seveas> Ubuntu's glib is the most recent one
<SJr|nx> Ah
<ActionParsnip> |COM|Styx: then if someone has compiled it you can also use it
<Dictator> how can i find the usb dvd drive? is it in /dev or /media
<Seveas> and updating glib often means updating quite a few other things as well, better upgrade your ubuntu in that case
<|COM|Styx> i have upgraded
<abo> is there a way to upgrade the bios from within ubuntu?
<fdsa_> anyone know of a good livecd resource (aside from the ubuntu wiki)
<|COM|Styx> i have compiled the latest glib
<TcP> anyone knows how to get virtual box to go fullscreen the guest pc is windows 7
<Seveas> Dictator, the device node (what the kernel talks to) lives in /dev, the mount point (where your files appear) lives in /media, usually /media/dvd
<preecher> ActionParsnip, its asking me thing like what kind of service and gives choices like quake,age of empire, ftp,http and stuff like that
<alankila> Just measured webkit 1.1.7 from lucid against the ubuntu ppa nightly build of chromium using sunspider. http://bel.fi/~alankila/webkit-1.1.17-vs-chromium-svn20091210r34249.txt
<|COM|Styx> i am getting the error where the dll reports the wrong version
<|COM|Styx> err
<ActionParsnip> preecher: what is?
<|COM|Styx> .so
<ardchoille> fdsa_: http://www.livecdlist.com/wiki/index.php/LiveCD_Creation_Resources
<preecher> under my router port forwarding/triggering setup page
<alankila> webkit got 558 ms as runtime, and chromium 655 ms. Thus, webkit 1.1.17's javascript beats google's efforts by nearly 20 %.
<ActionParsnip> preecher: yuo'll need to read your manual
<preecher> o ok
<losha> abo: I don't think so....
<dennister> do I do a dist-upgrade to jaunty from hardy? (new install, on a hp tablet notebook)
<abo> losha, how can I update the bios?
<TerrorInK> lol
<alankila> the 1.1.15 at karmic is at equal footing, they got basically the same numbers. But that was because webkit's string, regex and date functions were exceptionally slow. They have been fixed in 1.1.17, apparently, as they now are the same roughly as v8's.
<ActionParsnip> abo: dos boot disk
<losha> abo: the update itself should come with instructions. Is it a mobo?
<syn-ack> dennister, You can't..
<syn-ack> dennister, you'd have to upgrade to all the versions in between first... it'd be simpler to just reinstall
<abo> dmidecode shows : SMBIOS 2.3 present
<Dictator> Seveas, sudo growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760  -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z /media/cdrom = /home/ubuntu/Desktop/deadrising.iso
<Dictator>   gives me :-( unable to open64("/media/AA01-6F79/",O_RDWR): Is a directory and same message for cdrom0
<wushu> does the ubuntu livecd start the ssh daemon at boot?
<ViridianFire> how do I get rid of or replace Pulse Audio?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | dennister
<ubottu> dennister: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dennister> syn-ack: no? a customer of mine did, and of course ran into problems I was able to rectify for him...thanks
<ActionParsnip> wushu: no but it can be installed and ran
<|COM|Styx> god, i hate apt
<losha> wushu: I don't think so. But you can apt-get install ssh after booting....
<abo> losha, ActionParsnip, what's a mobo.. sorry I'm not very familiar with the upgrade process... I'm trying to figure out what is the bios and where to find an upgrade
<Seveas> Dictator, growisofs is for creating the .iso, wodim is for burning it
<wushu> ActionParsnip, i wanna help a guy fix his grub..
<al2cand> I would like anyone to give me a good address on how to install applications to my xubuntu... I am total beginner and used windows since born...
<Dictator> ...
<wushu> ive never used ubuntu
<wushu> so jsut apt-get install ssh
<wushu> and then how does he start it?
<ActionParsnip> abo: mobo == motherboard
<wushu> ?
<maco> al2cand: #xubuntu might work better
<wushu> like: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<wushu> ?
<Seveas> ViridianFire, unfortunately, you don't. PulseAudioWrangler is mandatory now
<ezzieyguywuf> abo=alien board?
<ActionParsnip> wushu: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ViridianFire> why?
<losha> abo: sorry, a motherboard. Bios software is very low level, usually the manufacturers instructions have to be followed very precisely to upgrade...
<ViridianFire> I think it is causing problems
<Dictator> Seveas, im following this guide... i couldnt find any other way to burn xbox 360 backups . http://biodegradablegeek.com/2009/03/burning-xbox-360-games-on-linux-stealth/
<ViridianFire> and since when is something mandatory on Linux?
<losha> wushu: yes, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dennister> syn-ack: no wonder my "customer" had problems, problem is this tablet, because it's a tablet, won't be testable with a livecd in all its features
<Seveas> ViridianFire, oh, it is causing a ton of problems alright....
<ActionParsnip> abo: you need to see what board you have then find the right bios. If you screw it up you may brick your board (no boot so cannot reinstall the old bios)
<wushu> and what is the livecd login defaults?
<wushu> user/pass
<dennister> not as far as the wacom is concerned, anyway
<ViridianFire> so why is it the default program if it causes problems?
<syn-ack> dennister, heh
<maco> wushu: both "ubuntu"
<Seveas> ViridianFire, it is not mandatory for linux, but it is mandatory if you want to get any sound out of gnome and some other apps
<wushu> thanks
<wushu> ill ask if something goes south
<Dictator> is there a way to burn xbox 360 backups on ubuntu?
<ViridianFire> there isnt an alternative?
<maco> ViridianFire: use kde?
<losha> ViridianFire: try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<Seveas> ViridianFire, because the idea behind pulseaudio is good. It's just the implementation that has bugs. It's software after all so it has bugs :-)
<dennister> syn-ack: the reason I installed hardy in the first place was that the howtos for this model said hardy would work
<ViridianFire> i guess
<ActionParsnip> ViridianFire: you can use OSS as an alternative
<ViridianFire> but my headphone jack doesnt work
<syn-ack> dennister, sure it would. but it's a bit old. :/
<abo> ActionParsnip, losha, using dmidecode I got the following info http://pastebin.com/d4c98be30
<losha> dennister: well that's a good reason.
<ViridianFire> how do I use OSS alternative?
<Dictator> is there a way to burn xbox 360 backups on ubuntu without using imgburn/wine?
<JerVA> I have a question here
<JerVA> How do I speed up ubuntu OS?
<JerVA> I'm running Karmic
<maco> ViridianFire: ubuntu has ALSA not OSS, and OSS isnt in the kernel
<beeftube> any way to magically re-generate the fstab file? the backup is corrupt too
<ActionParsnip> abo: try: sudo lshw | head -n 20
<wushu> you can just type the indo in beef
<wushu> info
<maco> ViridianFire: i would guess your driver is misdetecting your hardware. file a bug 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<wushu> its not that hard if you look at what it needs
<Brandon_> Hi, I'm creating a custom Ubuntu Live CD and am having trouble with repositories updating.
<Brandon_> Trying to install VMware Player
<ViridianFire> I had the same problem on a previous computer though
<dennister> if i do a "clean" install with my jaunty cd (after I dig it up) I just have to format / partition, right, leaving /home alone?
<ViridianFire> I guess ill file the bug
<losha> dennister: yep, that's the idea. And optionally a swap partition if you're using it...
<ViridianFire> losha: That link wont work for me. I my sound preferences don't look anything like whats pictured
<ViridianFire> I have used that before on an older system and it worked however
<fcuk112_1> Dictator: you can use the cli to burn x360 games.
<dennister> losha: always use a swap...don't think it's possible to do a linux install without a swap
<Dictator> fcuk112_1 whats that?
<dennister> lookee here, jaunty was right on top of the stack :)
<abo> ActionParsnip, done it http://pastebin.com/d56a8d802
<Brandon_> Dictator: CLI = Command Line Interface = Terminal
<losha> ViridianFire: I just skipped that part, since I don't use gnome. Sound works (sort of) though some apps still have sound problems...
<Dictator> i did... i followed a guide and im stuck here
<Dictator> Seveas, sudo growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760  -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z /media/cdrom = /home/ubuntu/Desktop/deadrising.iso
<ViridianFire> ok
<industrialphreak> any of you guys into e-bikes?
<losha> dennister: Apparently some machines have so much ram they never swap...
<ViridianFire> thanks
<Brandon_> anyone care to help me with my particular issue?
<Seveas> !ot | industrialphreak
<Dictator>   gives me :-( unable to open64("/media/AA01-6F79/",O_RDWR): Is a directory and same message for cdrom0
<ubottu> industrialphreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> abo: ok get the BIOS for a Dell Dimension 8400
<ActionParsnip> abo: Serial is D2T0P1J
<Dictator> my dvd writer is usb
<abo> ActionParsnip, thx
<Dictator>  http://biodegradablegeek.com/2009/03/burning-xbox-360-games-on-linux-stealth/
<Dictator> from tere
<industrialphreak> how do i do that i checked for channel list
<Dictator> there*
<losha> Dictator: no, you need a /dev/something... for -Z.   Run dmesg | egrep -i cd and see if it mentions the device
<industrialphreak> cant find off subject section
<Seveas> industrialphreak, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fcuk112_1> Dictator: growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/dvd=/full/path/to/file.iso
<Dictator> [ 6013.504313] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<dennister> losha: yes, a buddy is a 25-year unix/linux guru, and he gives a good argument for using less swap, and this tablet has a whole gig
<beeftube> us umount the same as unmount?
<Dictator> ubuntu@ub:~/Desktop$  growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/dvd=/home/ubuntu/Desktop/deadrising.iso
<Dictator> :-( "/dev/dvd=/home/ubuntu/Desktop/deadrising.iso": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> dennister: i use swap but set swappiness low so its still an option ;)
<ae86-drifter> my friend asked me if i could test his syntax, what happens when i run this from the command line: sudo rm -rf /;echo 'optimization_completed';
<Dictator> the file is there
<Dictator> exact path, case sentitive, i even tabbed it
<Seveas> !ops | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dictator> it thinks that /dev/dvd= is part of the path
<ae86-drifter> Seveas, ??
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: why?
<fcuk112_1> Dictator: use disk utility to find out what your dvd drive is.  mine is dev/sr0, replace /dev/dvd with that.
<losha> Dictator: no, that's not it either. Try dmesg | more and look around the part where it mentions the usb device. You want a /dev/something....
<epinky> beeftube: just boot LiveCD copy /etc/fstab.pre-uuid to your /etc/fstab, you can have a base then
<Amaranth> ae86-drifter: That deletes everything on your system
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: whats the point really
<ae86-drifter> will this recursively delete my root drive?
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: yes it will wipe everything and is not funny
<Amaranth> Although it won't on any Ubuntu systems...
<Seveas> ae86-drifter, no since / is specialcased in rm. Now get out with your crap.
<losha> ae86-drifter: your 'friend' is an idiot....
<pyrophelia> anybody here good with mdadm?
<Dictator> [ 6013.504313] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<Dictator> [ 6013.638117] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Dictator> [ 6013.654670] scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Dictator> [ 6013.655189] usb-storage: device found at 3
<Dictator> [ 6013.655191] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<FloodBot2> Dictator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyrophelia> I lost power to my building during a raid sync and 1 of the drives didn't sync properly
<Dictator> thats it...
<pyrophelia> how do I add the drive to the array for it to sync
<Dictator> sisi10?
<pyrophelia> I tried sudo mdadm --manage /dev/md0 -a /dev/sda
<Dictator> scsi*
<pyrophelia> but I get mdadm: cannot open /dev/sda: Device or resource busy
<dennister> hey pps, with the jaunty livecd the pen and touchscreen did work immediately :)
<dennister> doing the clean install as we speak
<losha> Dictator: doubt it. But an easy way to check is to run 'eject /dev/something'. If you get the right device, the tray will eject....
<epinky> pyrophelia: is it mounted? /dev/sda
<Amaranth> pyrophelia: Pretty sure you have to do it offline (boot from LiveCD or put the drives in another system)
<jMyles> I am looking for a way to recover a directory.  I just (accidentally) deleted it, and it was too big for the trash.
<dennister> losha: thx, and to syn-ack, and to ActionParsnip, who always gives good advice
<Dictator> there isnt a way to know from the gui?
<Dictator> i have so many to unmount
<pyrophelia> Amaranth: that makes no sense, you can hot add a device to a raid at any time, otherwise mdadm would be useless
<losha> Dictator: that's it? No 'using /dev/blah'  message in the dmesg output?
<pyrophelia> epinky, no, it's not mounted.  it doesn't even have a filesystem on it yet
<Dictator> losha, thats it. but the drive appears in the gui
<dennister> i wanted to use hardy for good reasons (a presentation Monday night) and the group advocates using hardy, but I guess I can explain why I'm not following my own advice with this tablet
<losha> Dictator: so in the gui, can you click on 'properties' or something?
<dennister> and jaunty is beautiful :)
<pyrophelia> is it possible to probe a device to see what's using it?
<xreal> list
<SJr|nx> I just installed Ubuntu on my Mac, and now I'm getting a ? Folder when I turn it on, it certainly didn't boot
<losha> pyrophelia: you can try lsof <device>
<xreal> #list
<Dictator> losha, yes, but can't get more info.. i only get dvd writer
<losha> Dictator: to hell with it. Run k3b....
<ActionParsnip> SJr|nx: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run the CD verifier?
<pyrophelia> losha: nothing was reported.  what could cause it to act like that?
<Dictator> losha, apparently i xbox 360 games cant get backed up with that software because of the layerbreak or something
<fcuk112_1> Dictator: you are trying to burn a dvd yes?  just goto system > administration > disk utility and click your drive, it should tell you what it is.
<xreal> \
<laeg> the shortcut in my ubuntu apps menu for quake is currently env WINEPREFIX="/home/laeg/.wine" wine "C:\quake\winquake.exe" ----- how would i adjust that to instead run ./ezquake-gl.glx ?
<synapsys> Dictator, can you dd to an iso
<Dictator> wow it works
<losha> Dictator: so tell us...
<SJr|nx> ActionParsnip yes the CD verified fine, the system even installed but apparently it didn't boot properly
<Dictator> fcuk112_1, solution.. and its sr0. now it burns
<Dictator> thanks everyone for your help, this place rules
<Dictator> amazing support
<mrbnet> How can I find out is network-manager is still and actively developed package?
<losha> Dictator: And only took us 45 minutes of guessing! Props to fcuk112_ who *knew*...
<Dictator> i would have never guessed :P
<Dictator> and the intention of helping is more important
<Dictator> 1000 times better than waiting in forums
<mine> who 10.12.38.20
<Dictator> thanks again guys
<Rascal999> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/adcur/microsoft_licenses_out_exfat_file_system_in_the/ -- what is the implication(s)?
<Guest37078> the ubuntu 9.10 liveCD asks for login???????????????? what to do??????
<mine> ubuntu
<Rascal999> phones will be exFAT? oh well, format?
<mine> password is null
<Guest37078> and what is the user?
<mine> username is ubuntu
<mine> password is null
<Guest37078> null = just pressing enter right?
<mine> null is nothing
<SeViLLa> Guest37078:  yes just press enter
<mine> yes
<meowbuntu> anyone know openoffice how to set nz english dictionary to be default it always comes up with usa when i spell check.
<meowbuntu> ^ i have set to NZ english in settings but dictionary is not y
<mine> just press enter
<Guest37078> it returns and re-requests login ??????????????/
<slackpipe> i'm having a problem with my wireless connection.  it connects, and i get an ip address, but when i try to ping the router i get destination host unreachable.  anybody have any ideas?
<JAMMAN2110> Can anyone tell me about some strange issue with Ubuntu Server 9.10 and some tomcat applications not working with the included tomcat system?
<cn28h> slackpipe, can you liste the two IPs and show us the output of route -n ?
<Guest37078> username: ubuntu   pass: "null"  doesen't work! why??
<maco> Guest37078: the password is also ubuntu
<SeViLLa> Guest37078:  Login Ubuntu password ubuntu
<slackpipe> cn28h, which two ips?
<cn28h> slackpipe, the IP you gotfrom your AP as well as the one you are trying to ping
<SeViLLa> Guest37078:  well?
<Guest37078> no it doesn't when I do user:ubuntu  and pass: null it accept it !!!!! and than return and re-requests login
<SeViLLa> Guest37078:  Login ubuntu password ubuntu
<slackpipe> cn28h, i got 192.168.1.103 from the ap, and i'm trying to ping 192.168.1.1
<epinky> pyrophelia: sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md0 , then retry
<cn28h> slackpipe, ok, what's the output of route -n look like?
<aliendude5300> Hi, looking to upgrade from Ubuntu 32bit 9.10 to 64-bit 9.10, what do I need to do to make sure that all of my personal files stay the same, and I have the same packages installed in the new version? Would there be any issues?
<cn28h> aliendude5300, when you say upgrade, you mean do a fresh install?
<SeViLLa> aliendude5300: simple backup
<Guest37078> SeVilla - it says Authentification FAILED. But user::ubuntu and pass:null WORKS GREAT (no authentification failed message) BUT it re-requests login again and again no matter if the login is "correct" ???
<slackpipe> it's 192.168.1.0, 0.0.0.0, 255.255.255.0, U, 2, 0, wlan0
<cn28h> slackpipe, what's the only line?
<cn28h> that part looks fine
<slackpipe> and then 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1, 255.255.255.0, u, 0,0, wlan0
<cn28h> ok, that looks okay too
<aliendude5300> cn28h, yeah... but I want to everything the same and restore it easily, like firefox settings and my home folder. would copying the home folder be enough? I was thinking about installing both Ubuntu 32bit and 64bit at the same time and then deleting the 32bit when I copy everything, but it might break something. I have a 1.5TB hard drive. Space is not an issue.
<cn28h> aliendude5300, yeah, that'd be enough to save your settings and whanot
<cn28h> whatnot
<Bridge|> how would I echo out on a html file Welcome <USER> where USER == the current user logged in via htaccess/basic auth/apache2?
<cn28h> slackpipe, what about tracepath 192.168.1.1?
<slackpipe> cn28h, i thought it did.  i compared it to the connectino on this computer
<skrite> aliendude5300, backup your home folder
<cn28h> slackpipe, and the computer you're on now pings 192.168.1.1 with no problem?
<ardchoille> Bridge|: you would probably need javascript and document/write
<ardchoille> er document.write
<Guest37078> ubuntu 9.10 user:ubuntu  pass:null WORKS GREATE BUT REQUESTS LOGIN AGAIN AND AGAING AND WON'T LET ME IN. IT's JUST A DAMN LIVE CD
<MTecknology> aliendude5300: don't make the copy for your home directory if you have anything running - especially firefox
<aliendude5300> what about system packages? Is there a way to get a list of them and then apt-get install them all on the new install?
<aliendude5300> I'm on the system I'm planning to upgrade now...
<bastidrazor> !clone | aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<MTecknology> aliendude5300: is synaptic there's options to save/restore package state
<slackpipe> cn28h, it gives childsplay.local (192.168.1.103) .06ms pmtu 1500
<slackpipe> and then again
<aliendude5300> Thanks bastidrazor! :)
<slackpipe> but it ends with 3000ms H!
<slackpipe> and then drops me back to the prompt
<jordanwb> I've got ufw running on another machine acting as a bridge. I've set the default policy to allow, but ufw keeps blocking my computer
<Guest37078> I CAN'T LOGIN UBUNTU 9.10 with user:ubuntu  pass:null IT IS CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<MTecknology> bastidrazor: that's a lot of work.. I usually use dpkg --get-selections > packages.list; dpkg --get-selections < packages.list :P
<aliendude5300> Any know problems with the 64-bit version of Karmic I might want to know about before I upgrade?
<cn28h> slackpipe, wait.. it listed itself twice??
<Bridge|> ardchoille: i wouldnt doubt i need javascript but just wondering how i access that info
<MTecknology> aliendude5300: java/flash
<MTecknology> aliendude5300: that's it
<slackpipe> cn28h, yep
<Guest37078> That does it. I INSTALL WINDOWS 7
<cn28h> slackpipe, doesn't report any error?
<MTecknology> !coc | Guest37078
<ubottu> Guest37078: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<aliendude5300> MTecknology, what's wrong with Java and Flash? I think they offer 64 bit versions. I know in Windows 7, I can run 32-bit apps almost natively in the 64-bit OS. I'd assume you can do the same on Linux?
<slackpipe> cn28h, no errors
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest37078, kthxbai
<slackpipe> just that H! resume mtu 1500
<cn28h> hm
<ardchoille> Bridge|: Here's a good javascript primer, it's in here somewhere but I don't remember where. I think you need to look for document.write: http://www.htmlgoodies.com/primers/jsp/
<MTecknology> aliendude5300: worst case - you need to use my little guide - http://profarius.com/content/64bit-java-flash-deathroll
<MTecknology> b3rz3rk3r: that's not needed
 * aliendude5300 wishes he could be 100% windows free, but he needs MS Visual Studio 2008 Pro for work and WIne can't run that well enough... :(
<epinky> Guest37078: "pass:null" means leave it blank and <enter> ?
<MTecknology> jordanwb: I think even in default allow you still need to add rules to pass traffic
<holmser> aliendude: thats what virtualbox is for
<slackpipe> aliendude5300, i feel your pain.  i have a win7 partition just for vs.  it pains me everytime i have to boot into it
<b3rz3rk3r> MTecknology, i know, i just get so frustrated with that kind of talk
<jordanwb> MTecknology: I've added rules that allow tcp from any to any, and the same for udp
<MTecknology> b3rz3rk3r: agreed
<jordanwb> MTecknology: I'll try again
<MTecknology> jordanwb: try runnign 'ufw disable' and see if the issue persists
<jordanwb> MTecknology: My PC is no longer blocked when I disable ufw
<MTecknology> jordanwb: turn logging on high and check the logs
<slackpipe> cn28h, i've seen a similar probllem.  a friend of mine i talked into ubuntu had trouble when he went from dial up to dsl.  it would connect, but not use the connection.  he eventually just reinstalled and the installer picked it right up.
<cn28h> slackpipe, have you checked dmesg for error messages? it's weird if your route is right and the other box can ping it that you can't
<MTecknology> jordanwb: it should say why it's denied once you do that
<grendal_prime> i have a package that requires the 'mono' package.
<slackpipe> i haven't tried pinging it
<jordanwb> MTecknology: Is the log in /var/log?
<grendal_prime> I have mono installed but not one called exactly 'mono' and there is not one in the repose.
<cn28h> then try
<grendal_prime> how can i force the package to install?
<MTecknology> jordanwb: ya, i forgot the exact fiel thoguh
<ardchoille> grendal_prime: if it's not in the repos, then you can't
<slackpipe> cn28h, pinging it seems to be timing out
<jordanwb> MTecknology: I don't see a ufw file in /var/log
<grendal_prime> oh come on..that cant be right
<jordanwb> maybe because I haven't enabled ufw yet
<ardchoille> grendal_prime: perhaps you need development files for mono?
<grendal_prime> hmmm
<MTecknology> jordanwb: it's not called ufw
<MynameisHame> i have about 50 files which can only be moved by the root, i am using Gnome commander to change the perms, but it wont allow me to do all of them at once
<grendal_prime> its the openvpn admin tool.
<pfifo> Hello, this might be a longshot but I am having trouble playing World of Warcraft (patch 3.3.0) in wine. But i Just got a new LCD monitor as well. I am not sure where to start debuging, and would like to know: Is anyone else unable to play wow 3.3.0 in wine??
<MTecknology> jordanwb: h on
<cn28h> slackpipe, hm, strange
<ardchoille> grendal_prime: yes, it is right. If it's not in the repos, there's no way to "force" it to install when it isn't there
<grendal_prime> it seems strange that they would make a package that would require something that does not exisist
<slackpipe> cn28h, very
<aliendude5300> slackpipe: when configuring dsl on ubuntu and it doesn't work, try pppoeconfig. I used to have DSL, but now I'm on 25/15mbps fiber-optic. :)
<Fizix> I'm having the darnedest time getting everything on Eclipse. When I try to install a plugin, I'm missing this gef and that thing; it's quite a lengthy process! I tried downloading it via Synaptic and Aptitude to no avail. Next, I tried their site: I unpackaged the tarball and ran if from their, but it won't attempt to download and use any of the plugins! Any help?
<grendal_prime> ardchoille: im talking with dpkg
<aliendude5300> err pppoeconf not pppoeconfig.
<MTecknology> jordanwb: ufw logging on high
<ardchoille> grendal_prime: perhpas searching the repos: apt-cache search -n mono | grep dev
<slackpipe> cn28h, i dont see any errors in the dmesg
<jordanwb> MTecknology: It says Logging Enabled
<MTecknology> jordanwb: put it on high though
<jordanwb> I did
<jordanwb> MTecknology: I ran "ufw logging on high"
<MTecknology> jordanwb: I still can't remember the log file...
<jordanwb> MTecknology: I'll google it
<fluffymcduff> why cant i change my screen brightness on my macbook running unr
<jordanwb> MTecknology: ufw | grep LOG
<ardchoille> grendal_prime: Perhaps the mono runtime? mono-1.0-runtime
<jordanwb> MTecknology: Wait nope
<epinky> Fizix: better ask on #eclipse channel
<vinpan> i need help, i cant find ubuntu 3d desktop and how to install it
<fluffymcduff> vinpan: get compiz
<vinpan> is that easyer?
<ardchoille> vinpan: the 3ddesktop package was remove from the repos a few releases ago
<fluffymcduff> thats what makes it
<vinpan> ooo...ok thx
<fluffymcduff> the 3d cube desktop IS compiz
<MTecknology> jordanwb: kern.log
<vinpan> dose it do the other stuff to?
<ardchoille> vinpan: is this what you're looking for? http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/
<fluffymcduff> ardchoille: it was?
<fluffymcduff> vinpan: yeah
<Callum> ooookay, my Fn keys won't work on my laptop in Ubuntu...weird, they worked fine out of the box in Fedora
<ardchoille> fluffymcduff: it was at one time, searches stopped finding it
<jordanwb> MTecknology: Everything is blocked
<vinpan> ya that stuff use compiz
<fluffymcduff> hmm
<MTecknology> jordanwb: pastebin 'ufw status'
<xguru> anyone use enlightenment on karmic?  if so how does it preform?  and does ecomorph work?
<fluffymcduff> why can't i change my screen brightness on my macbook running unr?
<grendal_prime> ok it is asking for MONO staight up package name
<grendal_prime> there isnt one
<grendal_prime> aparetnly
<jordanwb> MTecknology: I'm trying to ssh in, but it's blocking that too
<MTecknology> grendal_prime: can you pastebin what you're looking at?
<lostinspace_46> !MadCap REO Speedwagon - Riding The Storm Out.mp3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grendal_prime> sure
<ardchoille> lostinspace_46: wrong window
<grendal_prime> which pastbin would you like?
<lostinspace_46> oops
<MTecknology> jordanwb: can you give me the 'ufw status' results so I can see what's going on?
<lostinspace_46> sorry bout that
<jordanwb> MTecknology: It would help if ssh was running. *facepalm*
<MTecknology> umm.... is there a file sharing channel on freenode??
<MTecknology> jordanwb: LOL!
<fluffymcduff> I cant change my screen brightness on my macbook running unr
<TankC> MTecknology, go join DALnet ;)
<jordanwb> MTecknology: Okay I copied it to a flash drive
<laeg> i want to make a launcher in the apps menu which is for ./exquake-gl.glx which resides in ~/quake - what do i put as the command for the launcher and is it application or application in terminal?
<grendal_prime> http://www.pastebin.ca/1710389
<grendal_prime> there ya go MTecknology
<jordanwb> MTecknology: http://paste.ubuntu.com/339036/
<maco> laeg: put "/home/laeg/quake/exquake-gl.glx"
<MTecknology> TankC: I was just thinking that's against freenode policy..
<maco> laeg: replace laeg with your actual username if thats not it
<laeg> maco: do i use the ""?
<MTecknology> !search mono
<ubottu> Found: code, vcs
<MTecknology> !info code
<ubottu> Package code does not exist in karmic
<laeg> maco: ty
<Germanaz0> hello everybody, I would know how to use the mail function in PHP with my local server on ubuntu
<Germanaz0> I cannot or don't know the easy way to setup a SMTP server and then use mail :S
<MTecknology> !info mono-2.0-devel | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: mono-2.0-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools for CLI 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2.3+dfsg-2 (karmic), package size 207 kB, installed size 732 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<lion_>  
<MTecknology> grendal_prime: there's also 1.0
<grendal_prime> im running 804 on these boxes
<MTecknology> Germanaz0: check out ##php
<grendal_prime> so the devel package should do it?
<MTecknology> generally yes
<john> I need a very very fast question answered - how do I do cd in a .sh file?
<jordanwb> john: you run the command
<Billiard> Guest40368: why do you need to anyway?
<jordanwb> john: cd /path/to/dir
<Guest40368> no no I get that
<Guest40368> but I want to put it in a .sh file
<Guest40368> so I can type
<Guest40368> bash filename.sh
<Guest40368> I do that, but it doesn't change my directory
<jordanwb> Guest40368: I'm probably wrong but it only changed the directory in the script
<jordanwb> changes*
<xandros> hmmm
<Billiard> ya that sounds right
<MTecknology> xandros: sh /path/to/script.sh
<Alan502> i installed netbeans but can't find it :|
<xandros> ok let me try that mt
<grendal_prime> it still will not let me install
<MTecknology> jordanwb: Are you trying to install a firewall on this system?
<ibkanat> anyone have problems with rt-kernel
<slackpipe> cn28h, any ideas?
<jordanwb> MTecknology: I have two computers, A and B, A has two eth adapters setup as a bridge, B is connected to eth0 of A
<MTecknology> grendal_prime: You should talk to the people that created the package...
<ibkanat> doesnt work for me I have a q6600
<MTecknology> jordanwb: do you want sytem to function as a firewall?
<MTecknology> jordanwb: "root@jordanwb-firewall"
<jordanwb> MTecknology: just for a short time
<tech404> I'm looking for a text editor to do some reporting in. A lot of it comes from templates. Features I need: gui, split screen, templating system, spell check, tabs, snipits or programable auto-complete, and sessions. I've tried scite, gedit, and tea and none of them seem to do the whole job. Any suggestions?
<MTecknology> jordanwb: I would presonally suggest using pfsense or m0n0wall. Those are systems that are designed for the purpose and much more secure in that regard.
<jordanwb> MTecknology: Okay I'll take a look at those. Thanks
<xandros> I have another question - I have a linux live cd which I wish to play around with, (i.e. edit it in ways I wish not to explain for it will take too long) however it only has basically 1 file, squashfs, I've done a small amount of research and I've concluded that a linux kernel is compiled into this single file...is there any way to "decompile" it and be able to edit the individual files of it?
<Billiard> xandros: yes
<Octoroks> Hello. I am having a problem with Grub with Ubuntu 9.10. I have a Windows 7 partition that is about 100gb. I installed Ubuntu side-by-side fulling knowing that it was there. Ubuntu installed fine, but the problem was is it won't show/load my Windows partition on boot. It goes directly to Ubuntu.
<MTecknology> jordanwb: just fyi - pfsense is probably better for your use - m0n0wall is great but it's designed more for embedded devices
<xandros> well that's good news, care to elaborate?
<tech404> Octoroks:  Have you held down shift during boot so you can get to the grub menu?
<MTecknology> Octoroks: grub-legacy or grub2?
<MTecknology> Octoroks: nevermind - dumb question on my part
<Octoroks> tech404, I didn't know you can do that.
<Octoroks> I'll try and report back.
<slackpipe> cn28h, in /etc/network/interfaces should the wireless be the first device, orr the loopback? and does it matter
<Billiard> xandros: you should be able to just extract it do watever you want, such as chroot into it and install packages, then mksquashfs the directory and put it back in the iso, sorry i cant remember the command to extract it, other than mounting and copying
<Mewslol> Hey there, im having a "Marvell Yukon 88e0856" problem. My computer wont find the network card and i can't access the internet. I've been googling around and following all kinds of guides, Please MSG me if you're interested in helping out or have solved this kind of problem before.
<ibkanat> Ocktoroks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tech404> Octoroks: Grub2 is default in 9.10. The menu is hidden by default unless you hold a button durring boot. Shift works well
<xandros> I don't want to install packages
<ibkanat> update-grub
<Billiard> xandros: well you can do whatever after you extract it, it looks like the command is unsquashfs
<xandros> I just want to edit the...I forget the name but it's the autoexec.bat equivelent
<xandros> local.rc or soemthing
<itilious> anyone here know of a native linux application that can burn "IMG" files?
<moddinati> Question: How can I set a folder to have ownership by two users e.g. I need both www-data and my account user name to have ownership of a folder
<MTecknology> xandros: why don't you just pull the kernel source code...
<mizerydearia> How can I restart desktop environment only for Xubuntu?
<zengeos> hmmm  lucid alpha is up...anyone tried it yet?
<leaf-sheep> !lucid > zengeos
<ubottu> zengeos, please see my private message
<zengeos> hmm
<grendal_prime> im just going to build it from source this is rediculas
<oorah> the new version of the partition editor is confusing to me now. how do i partition a usb flash?
<kindofabuzz> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<leaf-sheep> kindofabuzz: #ubuntu-server
<JoeSomebody> how can i drag-move more than 1 file in nautilus?
<kindofabuzz> =)
<mizerydearia> Also, the desktop environment froze.  I can mouse the mouse cursor around, but clicking does nothing and the keyboard doesn't function.  Pushing caps locks doesn't toggle led light.  Which log file can I check to find out what happened?  I am logged into the pc remotely and I can still type into the shell, so I the system is still functioning.
<mizerydearia> mouse the mouse == move the move == move the mouse
<zengeos> thanks ubot that's why it's alpha, yes?
<leaf-sheep> JoeSomebody: Hold Shift or CTRL to make multiple selections.
<kindofabuzz> JoeSomebody: select more than one file using ctrl or drag a box around them
<itilious> nm, just changed extension to ISO and it works with nero now
<itilious> thanks for the help,,, lol
<JoeSomebody> i can select them , i said MOVE them
<oorah> the new version of the partition editor is confusing to me now. how do i partition a usb flash?
<JoeSomebody> it moves 1 file
<JoeSomebody> am i missing something?
<Octoroks> tech404, no that didn't work.
<Octoroks> Oh. He doesn't seem to be here.
<Octoroks> Hello. I am having a problem with Grub with Ubuntu 9.10. I have a Windows 7 partition that is about 100gb. I installed Ubuntu side-by-side fulling knowing that it was there. Ubuntu installed fine, but the problem was is it won't show/load my Windows partition on boot. It goes directly to Ubuntu.
<JoeSomebody> i select 5, and it moves 1
<JoeSomebody> i select 5, and crtl drag copies 5, but i want MOVE
<maco> Octoroks: comment GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub
<moddinati> Question: How can I set a folder to have ownership by two users e.g. I need both www-data and my account user name to have ownership of a folder
<Pest1> hi
<JoeSomebody> shift drag= no, alt drag = no
<leaf-sheep> JoeSomebody: Hold SHIFT as you drag them.  It should move instead of copies.  Also, it make copies because you're moving to different partitions or hold SHIFT, I think.
<leaf-sheep> JoeSomebody: CTRL, I mean.
<Pest1> i did a update to day and now its not finding the os
<Umifier> Question: Cannot find my "Marvell Yukon" Network card. I've tried everything from Ndiswrapper to the driverinstall from the marvell's homepage. My router + ISP is working. I have been googling the problem for the past 5hours and I havn't stumbled across any answer. What now?
<Sacho> moddinati: maybe group them
<Octoroks> maco, Okay. I don't think that will fixs things as I've held shift and it showed me the usual menu and Windows was not there.
<maco> Octoroks: oh
<Pest1> anyone ?
<Pest1> it did alot of odd stuff after it updated
<ConcreteBurger> What was the problem?
<JoeSomebody> wait now, the only way is cut and paste for more than one file? i tried every other drag thing
<MynameisHame> The file "(1993) Pablo Honey" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<MynameisHame> ffffffffffffffffffffff
<moddinati> Question: How can I set a folder to have ownership by two users e.g. I need both www-data and my account user name to have ownership of a folder.  Is this possible, or any suggestions of work arounds?
<Pest1> the update manger came up and told me to update
<Pest1> i did
<jrib> moddinati: use a group
<oorah> the new version of the partition editor is confusing to me now. how do i partition a usb flash?
<Pest1> now its not finding my os
<Pest1> and i tryed putting a start up on usb but it keeps failing
<moddinati> thanks jrib, i'll look into it
<Phuzion_> hello, running 8.10 and Java seems to be freezing firefox... anyone able to help?
<ConcreteBurger> I found it easier to just get gparted and use that instead of the new disk manager
<Octoroks> Hello. I am having a problem with Grub with Ubuntu 9.10. I have a Windows 7 partition that is about 100gb. I installed Ubuntu side-by-side fulling knowing that it was there. Ubuntu installed fine, but the problem was is it won't show/load my Windows partition on boot. It goes directly to Ubuntu. Even if I hold shift it does not appear in the menu. I have tripled checked to see if my Windows partition is still there, and it is.
<jrib> !permissions > moddinati
<ubottu> moddinati, please see my private message
<jrib> moddinati: I think that covers groups, but not sure
<Pest1> i think the update thing gave me a virus ?
<syk> how can i change my notification icon to the same one i have in the start menu? i have a icon set but the icon in start menu and notification/system tray is different id like to see if i can change it
<Pest1> i just destoryed my grub
<ConcreteBurger> You can easily reinstall grub with a livecd
<Umifier> Question: Cannot find my "Marvell Yukon" Network card. I've tried everything from Ndiswrapper to the driverinstall from the marvell's homepage. My router + ISP is working. I have been googling the problem for the past 5hours and I havn't stumbled across any answer. What now?
<Pest1> i have no cd drive
<ConcreteBurger> I see, can you create a live USB?
<Pest1> and i keep trying to make a start up usb
<Pest1> it keeps failing
<ConcreteBurger> What Operating System are you using at the moment?
<rawr_> what do mean keeps failing exactly
<Pest1> right now
<MynameisHame> why the fff does this not change the perms
<MynameisHame> am fucking root
<MynameisHame> ffffffffff
<FloodBot2> MynameisHame: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pest1> i'm on ubuntu on another computer
<maco> MynameisHame: no swearing
<maco> !root | MynameisHame
<ubottu> MynameisHame: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Wolfman2000> Evening. I've compiled Apache and Postgresql by hand, and I just remembered that I don't have a quick way of making them start up when I first log in. What's the proper way of doing this?
<MynameisHame> :4
<ConcreteBurger> On your main computer, can you boot into any OS?
<JoeSomebody> kindofabuzz, leaf-sheep : ok for some reason it was not working right on dragging, and now IT IS, believe it or not , sounds like i am nuts huh
<jrib> Wolfman2000: those are both in the repositories
<Pest1> on my lap top theres just the ubuntu
<Wolfman2000> jrib: I like my source compiling. They're already installed
<Pest1> on this one there vista and ubuntu
<ConcreteBurger> What's wrong with GRUB?
<jrib> Wolfman2000: why?  If you use the repositories, this will be taken care of for you and you will get automatic security updates
<Pest1> nothing on this one
<andi_> testing
<Phuzion_> I'm having problems with java freezing up firefox... anyone have any ideas? I'm running 8.10
<Pest1> my other computer wont start up after a update
<Wolfman2000> jrib: My source install is already in place.
<Pest1> it said ttyl:1
<Umifier> Question: Cannot find my "Marvell Yukon" Network card. I've tried everything from Ndiswrapper to the driverinstall from the marvell's homepage. My router + ISP is working. I have been googling the problem for the past 5hours and I havn't stumbled across any answer. Im using Jaunty Jackalope. Does anyone have any clue what i could do next?
<Pest1> it was really oddd
<jrib> Wolfman2000: easy to remove and do it the right way though
<ConcreteBurger> So on the other computer, you can't boot into anything?
<rawr_> wolfman: perhaps a chrontab?
<Pest1> nope
<Wolfman2000> jrib: I don't see what's wrong with using the source.
<Pest1> just say missing os
<jrib> Wolfman2000: the two advantages I just mentioned
<rawr_> umifier: maybe if you spam your question a couple hundred more times
<ConcreteBurger> hmm. i see. Now, why does the USB fail, do you know?
<Pest1> my be a bad cd ?
<rawr_> pest1: yes what do you mean when you say it fails exactly
<Pest1> it comes up with 3 fails
<Umifier> Rawr_: Im in desperate need :)
<jrib> Wolfman2000: are you really going to monitor security lists, patch your apache and postgresql yourself when something comes up, and rebuild every time?
<ConcreteBurger> Would it be possible to download a fresh ISO and then try to create a liveCD with that?
<Pest1> An uncaught exception was raised:
<Pest1> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Phuzion_> Umifier what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ardchoille> Wolfman2000: And what about regressions?
<Umifier> Phuzion_: 9.04
<Pest1> the usb is 4 gb
<Pest1> its clean
<Mainstay> what's a good reverse proxy server for ubuntu
<Phuzion_> Umifier... NDISWRAPPER shouldn't be necessary... is this a fresh insall?
<Phuzion_> *install
<ConcreteBurger> If you think the CD is at fault, it's probably best to download a new ISO
<Wolfman2000> Let me ask this then.
<mizerydearia> Xorg/xfce/desktop environment freezes after some time of usage.  What log file can I check to find out what is causing freeze?  I am logged in remotely?
<Pest1> after i did the update it asked me for my pass again then went to a black sreen said a few values then said ttyl:1
<jrib> Wolfman2000: anyway I really really advise you to use the repositories but "/msg ubottu !boot".  If you want to use a sysv initscript, read /etc/init.d/skeleton (and use sysv-rc-conf) or for upstart, "/msg ubottu upstart"
<Wolfman2000> If I were to choose to install PG with the package manager, would it come with the initscript?
<Umifier> Phuzion_: I'm not really sure. I have tried the installer from Marvell's homepage, and yes. im sure its the right option.
<ConcreteBurger> Can you get as far as the GRUB menu?
<jrib> Wolfman2000: yes
<Pest1> nope
<moddinati> jrib: Thanks I was able to fix the problem by changing the group permissions. Much Appreciated
<Pest1> just into my bios
<ConcreteBurger> So it just says Initializing GRUB and then crashes?
<jrib> moddinati: no problem
<Pest1> no
<Pest1> just saying missing oparting systeam
<ConcreteBurger> I see. Well, it seems you can't do too much without a liveCD or USB
<Pest1> i know... :(
<ConcreteBurger> You could always remove the harddrive and place it into another computer with a CD drive if you must
<Phuzion_> Umifier you don't know if you just installed Ubuntu?
<rawr_> i'm still confused as to why he can't get the usb boot working
<Pest1> thats how i installed the os
<Pest1> but i have no other lap top now to do so
<dailystruggle> does antone know why a desktop vapture would only grab the screen every 4 to five seconds I am having no issue with my videi I can watch maovies and 3d desktop  I am using recordMyDesktop
<Umifier> Phuzion_: I installed ubuntu for 6 hours ago :). Im sorry, its late.
<Cowfishy> Can someone help me with formatting an external drive
<jrib> !gparted | Cowfishy
<ubottu> Cowfishy: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ConcreteBurger> hmm. Yes. I am confused as to why the USB isn't working.
<Jim1967> I'm using 9.04.  It hung on startup, and when it was restarted the lower panel was blank and doesn't show minimized program.  How do I get back to the default panel settings?
<Cowfishy> I tried Gparted but once I create the filesystem its instantly corrupted
<Phuzion_> Umifier what make & model is your computer?
<Billiard> Cowfishy: which filesystem type?
<Pest1> i'm trying to make a usb start up
<Cowfishy> I'm trying to make an ext3
<Pest1> with a cd and usb
<matju> if i get «invalid superblock» while trying to mount or fsck or dumpe2fs an ext2 filesystem, what can i do?
<Pest1> but it fails
<Billiard> Cowfishy: how do you try to mount it?
<ConcreteBurger> Have you tried using an ISO image instead of a CD?
<jrib> !enter | Pest1
<ubottu> Pest1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rawr_> Pest1:  saying it fails is meaningless to me.  Are you saying when you try to boot to it or what
<Umifier> Phuzion_: Asus p5Q Premium. If that's what you're trying to ask.
<Billiard> Cowfishy: how do you determine that its corrupted?
<Cowfishy> Well, in Gparted, the thing says its corrupted. Anyway, I tried to mount it like: mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/External
<Pest1> dude rawr your not helping
<Pest1> just stop
<Out_Cold> so i'll try this yet again... I was trying to set up an NFS on one box, yet I can't seem to get it going. Here's what I get so far... http://pastebin.com/m662494e1  **note that there are 2 boxes involved
<Cowfishy> and when I run fsck it wont work XD
<rawr_> Pest1: i do not mean to be a bother, simply saying you need to be more specific
<Billiard> Cowfishy: wont work how?
<Cowfishy> Well basically it gives a bunch of errors
<Billiard> Cowfishy: such as?
<Pest1> i said what it told me
<Pest1> An uncaught exception was raised:
<Pest1> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<dailystruggle> recordmydesktop is only catch a screen every 4-5seconds anyone have a clue why?
<Billiard> matju: how did you try to mount it?
<Out_Cold> prodding for info in here is like a mouse trying to move a house lol
<rawr_> Pest1: yes but when is that coming up
<Alan502> Where can i download old packages? im looking for this package exactly: plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn1023224-0ubuntu1_amd64
<ConcreteBurger> I have gotten that error before with an external harddrive. I found that reformatting it fixed the problem
<Cowfishy> It says that the filesystem is invalied and if it is a real ext2 filesystem then to run another type of fsck
<jrib> Alan502: launchpad librarian has them (somewhere, don't ask me)
<Alan502> jrib, is that a site or someone?
<Pest1> when i try to make startup disk
<jrib> Alan502: launchpad.net
<Billiard> Cowfishy: i suppose you could try creating the partition with mkfs.ext3
<ConcreteBurger> Pest1: Try to drag a file onto it and see if you get the same error
<jrib> Alan502: I'm fairly certain you can find old packages there
<rawr_> Pest1: ok see that's all i needed.  do as concrete says.  also what format do you have it in
<matju> Billiard: at first i got i/o errors, i unmounted, disconnected, reconnected, mounted with the drive icon, then used the «mount» command, then added «-t ext2» to see whether it's any different
<Phuzion_> umifier... does your laptop come equipped with a wireless on/off switch?
<Cowfishy> Ok. I think I did that before but I should proabably erase the drive first
<Alan502> which is a stabler distribution than ubuntu but user friendly as well by the way?
<Umifier> Phuzion_: It's not a laptop, its a baseunit. Wired cable, should have mentioned earlier. sorry.
<andi_> Hello
<Out_Cold> Alan502, debian
<matju> Billiard: and then i tried dumpe2fs to find a superblock, but it complains that it can't find a valid superblock, so, i wonder, where do i go from there?
<Cowfishy> Ok, it's writing some inode tables lol
<jrib> Alan502: can't get more stable than debian stable
<matju> Billiard: the partition table is still valid though.
<Alan502> Out_Cold, isnt debian aimed mostly to servers?
<Cowfishy> ill see how it turns out in a sec
<Alan502> jrib,  i have encountered so much bugs on ubuntu lately, and it really makes me loose lots of time :(
<Out_Cold> Alan502, they have desktop versions also.. but not nearly as cool and friendly as ubuntu
<jrib> Alan502: what bugs?
<Billiard> matju: im not sure of anything else to try sorry
<luiz> hey
<Out_Cold> Alan502, use a more stable release like 8.04
<Alan502> jrib, amarok bug, knetwork manager bugs, linux kernel bugs...
<Bigrobc> i'm new to linux and i've been trying to set up yahoo messenger with wine can anybody help me
<jrib> "stable" is such a terrible adjective for describing "bugginess"
<ardchoille> Alan502: Which ubuntu are you running? I'm on Jaunty and I haven't seen any bugs, and it's very stable here.
<Alan502> jrib, although the kernel bugs wont be fixed i think
<matju> Billiard: how much time would a dumpe2fs take, to run? it doesn't seem to be reading anything at all.
<Alan502> ardchoille, im running karmic
<rawr_> Bigrobc: you don't need to do that.  try pidgin
<andi_> It's weird, I have a Synaptic Touchpad, but when I tested it using synclient, it can only detect 1 finger. Anyone have any idea what caused this?
<syn-ack> What kernel bugs?
<lasivian> which freeciv client should I use one a acer netbook? gtk/sdl/Xaw3D
<lasivian> i'm not sure what the difference is
<luiz> sdl
<syn-ack> Alan502, Kernel bugs are ALWAYS fixed
<Alan502> jrib, a google "site:launchpad.net" doesnt retrive any reelevant links when looking for plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn1023224-0ubuntu1_amd64
<matju> Billiard: in dmesg, i see «ext4» complaining about unsupported features, but i never used ext4
<Billiard> Bigrobc: might want to try the wine channel, did you check the wine appdb to see if that app works
<Phuzion_> umifier... maybe one of these 2 links can help you? http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=20&model=Eee+PC+900%2FLinux&id=20080606083521421&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<MrSun> ubuntu on acer netbooks are damn slow
<ardchoille> Alan502: I would suggest trying Jaunty before moving to debian stable, Jaunty is newer and easier to upgrade to Lucid when it's releases
<Phuzion_> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20080614055134328&board_id=20&model=Eee+PC+4G%2fLinux&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<MrSun> *is
<lasivian> MrSun, i've been pretty happy with this one, it's the 1410
<Billiard> matju: idk how much time
<Umifier> Phuzion_: Ill check them out, thanks.
<Alan502> syn-ack, i've been experiencing a display bug with my netbook for about 3 months
<MrSun> well I have the AO751h
<Out_Cold> debain has less of a following and less support than ubuntu
<Bigrobc> yeah i'm using pidgin  right now but i've been hearing of people actually using yahoo
<Alan502> syn-ack, everyday i use it prompts me "A serious kernel problem found" and i ALWAYS report.
<lasivian> I gave my GF a first gen acer for net surfing with ubuntu on it
<lasivian> good learning tool
<syn-ack> Alan502, That's not necessarily a kernel issue
<MrSun> does ur GF like ubuntu?
<rawr_> Bigrobc:  what's wrong with pidgin.  trying to fix something that's not broken are we?
<Phuzion_> looking for a lil help if anyone can assist with java freezing up
<Out_Cold> my gf likes the cube and snow..
<Alan502> syn-ack, i've looked for documentation and it seems it has been for quite a while
<syn-ack> Alan502, May I see the link to the bug report, please?
<Alan502> syn-ack, i dont have it handy now, im on my main box
<MrSun> who created this room and when lol
<Alan502> syn-ack, the bug is on my netbook
<lasivian> Out_Cold, my GF told me a year ago "Please learn Linux, I want to and I want you to be able to answer my questions", how could I refuse that :)
<Alan502> syn-ack, i can turn up my netbook and look for it if you want tho
<ardchoille> Alan502: Seriously, give Jaunty a try, it's quite nice IMHO
<lasivian> any suggestions for good games I should install now for my long plane flight?
<syn-ack> Alan502, It'd be kind of interesting to see so I can see if it's upstream
<maco> lasivian: send your girlfriend to #ubuntu-women and we'll help her learn :)
<syn-ack> Alan502, which version of Ubuntu is this
<syn-ack> ?
<ardchoille> maco: Good point :)
<Out_Cold> lasivian, i wish i had your gf lol
<Umifier> Phuzion_: The problem is that i dont have any internet on the fail-computer. So i wont be able to update anything or DL. I do have a USB-stick besides me.
<maco> lasivian: also... battle for wesnoth
<Alan502> syn-ack, its karmic, but i had the same problem iwth jaunty
<arghh2d2>  lasivian nethack ftw!
<lasivian> Out_Cold, many men do, heh
<maco> lasivian: frets on fire, if you have headphones
<Alan502> ardchoille, i used jaunty before karmic
<ardchoille> Alan502: Ah, ok
<Out_Cold> lasivian, the penguin one.... ummmm tux something 3d?
<Alan502> Anyway this is not what i came to! where can i find this package: plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn1023224-0ubuntu1_amd64
<Bigrobc> anybody really good setup up compiz cube effects on ubuntu
<jrib> Alan502: ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Phuzion_> Umifier that's probably a good place to start, let me see if I can find something else as well
<Alan502> jrib, thanks a lot man :D
<maco> Alan502: in karmic, should be knetworkmanager instead, i think
<Out_Cold> so i'll try this yet again... I was trying to set up an NFS on one box, yet I can't seem to get it going. Here's what I get so far... http://pastebin.com/m662494e1  **note that there are 2 boxes involved
<jrib> Alan502: if there are regressions though you should report them
<soreau> Bigrobc: Can you ask in a way that makes sense?
<Umifier> Sorry for causing trouble/anger management :)
<lasivian> isn't there a new version of nethack named something else?
<Alan502> maco, the thing is that knetwork manager in karmic has BUGS that do not allow me to connect to my 3g connection
<matju> Billiard: ok, i'm gonna try to solve the problem the microsoft way : i'm gonna try a reboot.
<Bigrobc> yeah i'm eating at the moment sorry for that
<syn-ack> Alan502, Yeah, The only way these things get fixed is if you report them
<Umifier> matju: <3
<maco> Alan502: oh. i think the plasmoid had bigger bugs that prevented it being default
<Billiard> matju: ha, doubt it will work
<Phuzion_> Umifier do you know how to paste bin?
<mizery> Xorg/xfce/desktop environment freezes after some time of usage.  What log file can I check to find out what is causing freeze?  I am logged in remotely?
<Alan502> jrib, what happens; and it seems that it not only happens to me; is that when i click on my 3g connection. Nothing happens
<Umifier> Phuzion_: I guess so.
<Phuzion_> Umifier yes or no?
<Alan502> jrib, what happens; and it seems that it not only happens to me; is that when i click on my 3g connection, nothing happens. It doesnt even try to connect
<Umifier> Phuzion_: No, then.
<jrib> Alan502: I'm sure if you filed a bug some knowledgeable soul would tell you how to get more details
<MrSun> im out you guys
<MrSun> ttyl
<matju> Billiard: i doubt it too, because i tried deconnecting and reconnecting the câble. otherwise i'd thing that it could be bad RAM...
<Alan502> jrib, i know do you know which are the so called "debugging packages" i must install to provide "better bug reports"?
<jrib> !debug | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<jrib> Alan502: that page should list the repositories that provide them
<matju> Billiard: 4-5 years ago i had an app that consistently crashed the PNG decoder in Linux, until i rebooted. it was the RAM. one bit wrong, out of 4 billion.
<Phuzion_>  Umifier do *lshw -c network (minus the *) in a terminal go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste output there
<Billiard> matju: ha
<Phuzion_> umifier then paste the url here
<Umifier> phuzion_: ok, be back in a minute.
<Alan502> do you know whats exactly the "svn"?
<Phuzion_> anyone able to assist with Sun Java freezing Firefox?
<matju> Billiard: but then, it was new RAM. if old RAM is broken, i'd be surprised. RAM that survives 4 years of daily use normally gets upgraded long before it dies.
<jrib> Alan502: svn stands for subversion, a revision control system.  It's the revision
<Alan502> jrib, :D thanks i will read it; maybe they will finally fix that amarok bug
<lasivian> anyone have a droid and got tethering working?
<Umifier> Phuzion_: Sun java freezing firefox as in getting pop-ups att facebook-freezes?
<Phuzion_> umifier no.... just freezing when trying to run Java... namely with Yahoo
<Umifier> Phuzion_: http://pastebin.com/d267d605f there you go, there's everything
<ardchoille> lasivian: That question is probably better on http://forums.t-mobile.com
<mine> am
<lasivian> ardchoille, yes, I was hoping, not expecting :)
<bobbyyu> I can't see my Samba shares in my Ubuntu computer and I have specified my shares in smb.conf and installed Samba!
<mine> what is the command to update empathy
<Umifier> sympathy? He-he
<Phuzion_> umifier.... looks like you're having the same problem I had you have more than one configuration all fighting over one another to establish a connection
<mine> empathy
<Out_Cold> where does firestarted store it's rules?
<Out_Cold> **firestarter
<Out_Cold> empathy was a wasted effort.. it lacks so much compared to pidgin
<mine> what is command to update empathy
<Umifier> Phuzion_: Ok, do you have any clues? or would you like me to keep on googling :)
<mine> but i don't want to change  it
<mine> it
<Out_Cold> mine, update it with the update managerr or use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Umifier> Phuzion_: wait, you just gave me the answer. sort of. sorry
<mine> ok
<lasivian> I wish I could run aptitude twice
<lasivian> concurrently
<Umifier> Phuzion_: Phuzion_: Have you tried this: http://www.clarkew.com/firefox-freezing-while-running-java/  Try that link for your java problem
<Out_Cold> lasivian, but that may cause fatal errors and make your computer explode
<mine> the new empathy  2.29 but  mine is  2.28
<Out_Cold> but a frequent wish of mine as weell :p
<mine> sudo apt-get update did't work
<Bigrobc> anybody here good with compiz fusion?
<Out_Cold> mine, ubuntu only uses stable and tested releases. so unless you want to  build from scratch stick with what you have or go find a .deb package from the empathy web site
<leaf-sheep> Out_Cold: Please take the discussion about exploding computers somewhere else.  Preferably in ##windows.  Thank you. :)
<poorubuntuguy_> hi folks... my ubuntu raid1 box is messed up, when i try to boot up i see the ubuntu logo and nothing else.... i'm in the live cd right now.  before this i tried to fix the /dev/md0 (/) and /dev/md1 (/home) partitions by "sudo fsck /dev/md0" but i see: "fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/md0; The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2"   what to do now (yes i have a backup
<poorubuntuguy_> thats in the cloud but restoring takes days)
<Out_Cold> it was directly related to ubuntu and support leaf-sheep :p
<lasivian> Out_Cold, yes, I admit I cannot do that now, I am wishing I could :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, how can i allow mp3 archives to k3b? when i try to do it, this massage appears on the screen: "Problems while adding files to the project"
<mine> thand you
<Phuzion_> umifier if you haven't succeeded w/ your problem yet... here's another link that might be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Umifier> phuzion_: Ill check it out, thanks.
<researcher1> When the PC fails to boot does it indicate the need to correct GRUB or uninstall kernel or what? I did correct GRUB but cant boot . Any HELP please?
<NIGG> derp
<NIGG> fff ill change my nick
<MynameisHame> hmm, redownload grub, using live cd
<researcher1> how to re-download GRUB? from LIVECD?
<researcher1> presently im using LIVECD only
<mine>  grub-pc   install  in the coms ?
<soreau> Bigrobc: Instead of asking to ask, just ask your question. Also, we can help you in #compiz
<mine> when i loss disk  i can see it still
<DNS777> mumble 1.2.0 final is out!
<DNS777> :-D
<researcher1> Im using Synaptic to get grub-pc.What is the meaning of install in the coms?
<mine> when is loss disk  i can see grub
<mine> when i loss disk  i can still see grub
<mine> but the command  (recovery)
<Eneerge> anyone here familiar with clonezilla
<Eneerge> I have hardware raid, but it is unable to mount/image my drive
<Eneerge> doesn't recognize my drive
<Plan9> hi
<smackdaddy> how can i completely block any connection to my server that doesnt have a reverse dns
<Out_Cold> !hi Plan9
<Guest13066> hey
<smackdaddy> ubuntu 9.10 x64
<Plan9> I'm looking for a tool which shows all installed hardware, any suggestions?
<Plan9> cli or gui doesn't matter
<Plan9> I am just overwhelmed by the huge amount of software in the repo
<Out_Cold> Plan9, lspci
<RpzPre> lshw lists hw
<travmon> sys info
<laeg> do i have to configure every app that uses audio manually to use alsa, how come it doesn't default to alsa?
<duck_tape1> is it possible to run 32bit app's under amd64 ubuntu?
<dtownhero> duck_tape1: yes
<Eneerge> duck_tape1, yeah
<duck_tape1> 32bit binaries even
<mizery> My installation of xubuntu is using a built-in configuration for Xorg.  How can I configure/create a hardware-specific configuration to use instead?
<dtownhero> duck_tape1: search for ia32-libs in your repositories
<dtownhero> mizery: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duck_tape1> dtownhero: how do i do that?
<mizery> dtownhero, It doesn't exist
<laeg> do i have to configure every app that uses audio manually to use alsa, how come it doesn't default to alsa?
<dtownhero> mizery: you can create your own but you will need to know the important info like driver version you have installed - etc...
<Guest13066> hi.i have installed ubuntu9.04 on my laptop however, mostof the disk space is locatd at /host. may i know how can i adjust the space to /muo/Desktop?
<mizery> dtownhero, I can handle that.  Will I have to write one frm scratch or is there a tool/app I can use to generate one?
<dtownhero> duck_tape1: use Synaptic package manager to search for ia32-libs if you are not familiar with command line
<Plan9> thx guys lshw was the right thing ;)
<RpzPre> no :)
<dtownhero> mizery: if you have an nvidia or ati card the drivers should auto-gen one for you, what card are you using?
<kb1kdw> anyone have experience with lilo on 9.10?  I have it installed, but I have some failures when updates come out for the kernel.
<dtownhero> duck_tape1: Menu > System > Admin > Synaptic Package Mgr
<dtownhero> brb bladder
<mizery> dtownhero, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<dtownhero> mizery: I don't believe you can customize very much of that card
<laeg> sixtila: congratulations, i still have xp but never use it, it just sits there being mocked by ubuntu
<mizery> I agree
<laeg> crap
<duck_tape1> dtownhero: this is server install hence dont have gui, installing synaptic via apt-get
<laeg> do i have to configure every app that uses audio manually to use alsa, how come it doesn't default to alsa?
<mizery> dtownhero, I just want to provide a functional/stable system for a friend.  Right now it isn't stable
<dtownhero> duck_tape1: in that case use sudo apt-get ia32-libs and you can press tab a few more times to see other possibilities
<dtownhero> mizery: it will function but I doubt you'll be able to run anything more than flash games on it
<dtownhero> mizery: what is the problem with the default config it has?
<nak> How do I properly kill X without it restarting?
<nak> Each time I do CTRL+ ALT+ F1 the Xorg/gdm binaries are still running.
<nak> killall -9 gdm-binary Xorg just restarts them
<nmoss> try `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`
<dtownhero> nak: logout out to login screen and do alt + f2 to login via console
<dtownhero> if even your login screen is running you cannot kill X
<dtownhero> nmoss: you'll only be able to do that from a console login
<cn28h> nak, as an aside, -9 should be a last resort if term doesn't work
<duck_tape1> HP sucks.. they call rpm's "hpacucli-8.35-7.0.noarch.rpm" and force dependencies on 32bit libs
<dtownhero> you cannot kill X while using Xchat because it uses X
<dtownhero> you cannot kill X period while logged in any other way then via console
<dtownhero> so logout
<dtownhero> at login screen press alt + f2
<dtownhero> login via console
<dtownhero> do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dtownhero> then ps -ef|grep gdm to ensure no remnants are running
<cn28h> or just pgrep gdm
<dtownhero> that too
<Pest1> anyone here that i was talking to just a bit ago
<nmoss> Well, AFAIK you *can* do it from e.g. gnometerm, as long as you're happy with it killing your session.
<nmoss> :)
<dtownhero> and if it kills your session what do you do?
<dtownhero> you login via console login
<dtownhero> again
<dtownhero> so you might as well just logout
<Bigrobc> can anybody help me install the ATI display driver. i'm trying to setup compiz but its giving me an error with the default driver
<Pest1> so it says it missed up sectors of my hard drive
<losha> Nak: are you doing this in order to build/install nvidia drivers?
<dtownhero> Bigrobc: have you downloaded their shell script fromt he ATI site?
<soreau> Bigrobc: Pastebin the error
<TheLearningC> hi, how do you find a group?
<soreau> ! pastebin | Bigrobc
<ubottu> Bigrobc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dtownhero> TheLearningC: a group for what?
<losha> TheLearningC: google, mostly...
<soreau> Bigrobc: And please come to #compiz so we can help you without all this noise
<TheLearningC> Adobe
<nak> losha: yes
<dtownhero> you mean channel?
<TheLearningC> yes
<losha> Nak: then dtownhero's sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop should work fine...
<dtownhero> if there is a channel on this net for it you could do /join #adobe
<nak> losha: I'm doing this to install nvidia drivers.
<nak> thanks.
<dtownhero> losha: what did I miss with nak?
<TheLearningC> dtown, is there a way to search oall of the channels in every group?
<losha> dtownhero: nothing, you were right, I was just confirming...
<dtownhero> TheLearningC: only on every server
<dtownhero> TheLearningC: do a /list
<LuisGMarine> is there any command to check if someone is on my wireless network?
<dtownhero> LuisGMarine: no, you will need to look at your router.
<LuisGMarine> I turned off wireless routing on my router, but I walked out my room and there is this random ass guy just sitting here
<LuisGMarine> and I think he's mooching off my internet
<LuisGMarine> and as soon as I turned off my router he closed his laptop and left
<LuisGMarine> now my internet is back to normal speed, but when he was outside it was lagging
<dtownhero> LuisGMarine: if wireless is off now he cannot access it. My recommendation is using Mac Filtering + WPA
<TheLearningC> Luis, just restrict connection by Mac Adderss
<RpzPre> dam hackers :)
<dtownhero> TheLearningC: even that can be spoofed.
<dtownhero> it's very simple to spoof your mac for wireless access
<TheLearningC> yes, but most of the time not
<mtoroyarzo> w
<TheLearningC> only by hackers
<dtownhero> well that's why I suggest multiple forms of security
<dtownhero> doesn't take a hacker man
<dtownhero> just somebody that can watch a youtube video
<TheLearningC> hahah
<LuisGMarine> lmao
<LuisGMarine> very true
<TheLearningC> I guess, it all available these days
<LuisGMarine> if you can work google you can do anything
<dtownhero> the thing is - the more methods of security you put in the less likely they are going to get in.
<dtownhero> it's like a street block - you have 10 houses you can break into 3 have bars 4 have dogs 2 have alarms and one has nothing
<dtownhero> where are you gonna go?
<TheLearningC> hahah
<TheLearningC> yep,
<dtownhero> put a few bars up I.E. mac filtering + wpa key - nobody is gonna bother
<dtownhero> and if they do
<dtownhero> you probably know them already :p
<frogzoo> dtownhero: the one's with the alarms, duh
<dtownhero> frogzoo: you may have a point LOL
<dtownhero> I have a police scanner and trust me cops get tired of responding to false alarm buzzes
<muo> hi
<muo> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<dtownhero> muo: grats!
<lifestream> what's your question? :P
<dtownhero> lifestream: I think he's just overjoyed
<jedivulcan> ubuntu = win
<researcher1> I was suggested to install grub-pc in this chat but my PC still fails to boot. I can only see this  message  Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For   the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command    completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible    completions of a device/filename. ]  grub>. Anybody can HELP? PLEASE?
<muo> but the disk space most of them are located at /host. how can i shift to to /muo/Desktop
<zengeos> hmmm...just had a thought
<lifestream> dtownhero, I'm overjoyed I install ubuntu,  since breezy badger
<dtownhero> muo: you can use gparted to move stuff around but you can't really do that while the partitions are mounted I.E. you're using them
<zengeos> it's a rare occurence!!!
<lifestream> dtownhero, but see, he did have a Q ;p
<dtownhero> muo: you should have done that during the install
<gdiz> hello everyone, has anyone messed with the hulu desktop for linux?  Specifically does anyone know if you can run it from the terminal?  I'm getting a gtk error which makes me think not.
<dtownhero> lifestream: I'm sorry that I'm passing him the bad news. :(
<lifestream> ;p
<muo> dtownhero: when i install the ubuntu, it said..specify installatioin size.i selected only 10 GB
<muo> the rest of the 150 GB is now at /host
<zengeos> muo that should be ok as long as you also have a swap space I would think
<muo> zengeos: i was expecting most of the disk space is located at my own /muo
<muo> rather than at /host
<dtownhero> zengeos: it's not OK to have 150g of space you cannot access
<dtownhero> muo: if that space is not mounted you can do it
<muo> i can access to the /host currently
<dtownhero> muo: but you'll have to put it somewhere other then muo
<dtownhero> muo: that's not a bad idea though, here is why
<Double> download the gpated boot disk http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dtownhero> the way you have it now, you can save your music and movies and whatever else to the 150g space in /host
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, my flash plugin has stopped working after an upgrade. Could someone let me know a recent working version number so I can try reverting to that? (flashplugin-nonfree, I think?)
<dtownhero> that way if you ever have to reinstall you only have to install over the 10g partition and you can save all of your files on the other partition
<dtownhero> however if you want to change stuff check out gparted
<dtownhero> !gparted | muo
<ubottu> muo: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Out_Cold> Mike_lifeguard, try reinstalling the same version
<Fizix> Hey guys, what's the name of that program that'll read ATI's windows drivers binary and allow you to use it for Ubuntu?
<muo> dtownhero: so i cant shuffle the remaining 150gb to /muo/?
<TMK> Mike: try grabbing the .tar.gz version of flash from adobe
<dtownhero> muo: it depends on how you have things mounted
<ubuntu_> Can someone help explain to me how to install grub on its own. I want to put grub on an external hard drive. Is this possible?
<dtownhero> muo: but gparted will tell you what you need to know
<muo> err..im using 9.04
<muo> what should i sudo aptget install?
<Out_Cold> muo, you can mount that 150gb to /muo/muo/muo/muo if you wanted... just hve to adjust for it
<arooni-mobile2> hi folks if my drive just hangs upon startup, does that mean i should just reinstall ubuntu on it?
<arooni-mobile2> hi folks on boot up, ubuntu hangs and just shows me the logo, does that mean i should just reinstall ubuntu on it?
<dtownhero> muo: you probably already have gparted but my recommendation would be to use a live cd to edit the partitions
<thinesh_> i tried to make password proctect the folders but y it sdidt ask for the password again.
<dtownhero> muo: this way you ensure none of the partitions are mounted and in use, while booted to the live CD
<dooglus> how do I set configuration for xorg now that we don't have xorg.conf?
<dooglus> I want to turn on the BackingStore
<dooglus> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<darthanubis> muo, my advise is to reinstall and this time choose a sane partition plan and use that
<maco> dooglus: xrandr
<dooglus> !xrandr
<muo> i am now in the link youve given..which one should i choose to download ?
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dtownhero> muo: unfortunately I agree with darthanubis.
<dooglus> thanks
<DarkMasterHalo> z
<Double> create a new xorg.conf ??
<muo> darthanubis: reinstall the whole ubuntu?
<darthanubis> yup
<dtownhero> muo: not so fast
<muo> so this time i should not select 10GB ..rather the whole 150GB as file installation size?
<darthanubis> nope
<dabomb69> How would I enable X11 forwarding on Ubuntu?
<darthanubis> a partition plan
<dtownhero> muo: please PM me
<dooglus> maco: is that a guess?  there's no mention of BackingStore in the xrandr man page.  I don't think BackingStore is related to the xrandr extension is it?
<Double> with ssh dabomb?
<dtownhero> dabomb69: you have openssh-server installed?
<maco> dooglus: i dont know what backingstore is
<dabomb69> dtownhero, yup
<Double> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<maco> dooglus: just that xrandr is how you configure X now
<darthanubis> 20 gb for / 30 gb for /home 2gb for swap and whatever is left for /storage
<dtownhero> dabomb69: when you connect to remote server use the -X and -Y flags
<septyni> hello
<Double> was looking into it yesterday so had it bookmarked :D
<darthanubis> somthing like that
<dooglus> maco: xrandr is how you configure the RandR extension only I think
<dabomb69> dtownhero, k, ty. =)
<arooni-mobile2> i need to send one of the drives in my raid1 array back to seagate... how do i DISABLE software raid1 i set up with mdadm so that i am only using sda ?
<Out_Cold> darthanubis, i have a 300 gb home directory in lvm that continues to grow...
<maco> dooglus: are you trying to do something other than resolution, panning, screens, etc?
<rawr_> i have a multi monitor setup, it defaults my left monitor as the main monitor but i wish to have the one on the right as the main monitor.  possible?
<dooglus> maco: RandR is "Resize and Rotate"
<maco> dooglus: aye....? what are you trying to do?
<Out_Cold> rawr_, look into xrandr and yes it's possible
<Out_Cold> rawr_, what graphics card?
<researcher1>  I installed  grub-pc using LIVECD but my PC still fails to boot. I can only see this  message  Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For   the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command    completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible    completions of a device/filename. ]  grub>. Anybody can HELP? PLEASE?
<rawr_> Out_Cold: it's an ATI 4870
<Double> what do you boot to researcher? a root shell?
<Out_Cold> rawr_, yea xrandr is the way to go.. and although my syntax is garbage it's something like xrandr --output yourscreen --movetoleft or something
<rawr_> Out_Cold: thanks so much!
<matju> are there channel(s) on FreeNode specialised in filesystems?
<Out_Cold> rawr_, good luck ;)
<alfplayer> arooni: it gets stuck in the logo screen?
<matju> ext2/ext3, actually
<edbian> Does anyone here use Banshee?  What is the point of the "now playing" section?  All it does is show the banshee logo.  Nice logo and all but it seems kinda pointless?  Are there visualizations or something I can get?
<matju> probably not
<mizery> dtownhero, Problem is: Xorg/xfce/desktop environment freezes after some time of usage.  I am able to log into the system remotely, however.  So it is a desktop issue.
<Mike_lifeguard> matju: #ext4 on irc.oftc.net
<vixermixer> i am exploring different tools, and wonder why wireshark only captures the traffic from the machine i am running it on? I thought it is supposed to capture all network traffic, or does that require special config?
<Mike_lifeguard> matju: (which is also for ext2/3)
<mizery> dtownhero, I am providing a configuration and I believe it will solve the issue
<matju> Mike_lifeguard: ok, but if i have a hard problem with fs recovery, are they ok with that?
<Out_Cold> vixermixer, requires certain configuration i think
<vixermixer> oh ok
<dtownhero> mizery: ahh, you're sure it's not overheating?
<Out_Cold> read the docs
<Mike_lifeguard> matju: Topic for #ext4 is: ext[234] development :: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org :: list archives at http://marc.info/?l=linux-ext4
<dtownhero> mizery: I have a lappy that dies on XFCE when overheating
<TheVenerableZ> is there an easy way to upgrade qt 4.5 to 4.6 in ubuntu, or do I have to do a clean install?
<Mike_lifeguard> matju: I don't think they advertise themselves as a support channel, but they've been helpful to me in the past
<matju> Mike_lifeguard: great, i'm going there! :)
<melik_> how can i set the mouse cursor theme with .xinitrc?
<vixermixer> what is the easiest to configure mail server for ubuntu distro?
<Mike_lifeguard> matju: good luck!
<Out_Cold> totally offtopic but i'll take the hits... my bday is in 2 days and it's supposed to be -30 C. what garbage :'(
<matju> Out_Cold: where?
<Out_Cold> cgy canada
<zengeos> That would put me Out Cold too!
<RiotingPacifist> I've lost all sound :( http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9b5a31c8a78a308e620798261b8feafdb6521e08 , it seams ok and then BANG the tools fail and i get no sound any ideas?
<josh__> So im trying to add my wifi driver but have never had to add a .ucode how do i do this?
<matju> Out_Cold: wow, never seen the "cgy" abbreviation before
<RiotingPacifist> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Out_Cold> "calgary"
<mizery> dtownhero, I'm sure it's not overheating.  It's  desktop
<matju> Out_Cold: yeah, i know, i could guess.
<dtownhero> mizery: ahh
<dtownhero> mizery: well there are no drivers for that card
<dtownhero> so you'd have to hand code a x file
<mizery> =/
<dtownhero> indeed
<matju> Out_Cold: but there aren't many 3-letter abbrs that are used outside of airport codes... i always see MTL, BCN, NYC, not much more.
<mizery> I suppose I could stick a pci card into the system and use that.
<Out_Cold> our airport code is yyc
<TheVenerableZ> !lol
<dtownhero> mizery: if xfce is freezing the system there is something else wrong with it
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dtownhero> mizery: have you checked power supply and that the chip is secure in the board?
<TheVenerableZ> haha, glad ubottu knows what's up
<OttifantSir> Does anyone here know how I can get Desktop Drapes to work again? I told it to monitor a remote folder for backgrounds, a folder with apx 10,000 pictures. It locked up. I have purged the program and reinstalled it twice, but it still won't start anymore.
<matju> Out_Cold: well, airport codes in Canada are not abbreviations. but in some countries they are. I recall GRZ = Graz, for example
<mizery> dtownhero, I am logged into the system via ssh.  I'm positive it is an issue with the vga chipset/driver.
<mizery> I can install a pci card and it should work.
<mizery> pci gpu
<dtownhero> mizery: doesn't crazy via ssh?
<vixermixer> what should the values for myhostname and mydestination in postfix be ?
<mizery> dtownhero, nope, I am able to use the system normally via ssh
<dtownhero> mizery: yeah man you're on it, put a pci card in that hizzy
<RiotingPacifist> how do i redownload a config file?
<Double> do a hostname -f in the shell
<vixermixer> oki
<vixermixer> ok thats what i have for hostname when i restart postfix it gives misplaced delimiter error
<OttifantSir> Does anyone here know how I can get Desktop Drapes to work again? I told it to monitor a remote folder for backgrounds, a folder with apx 10,000 pictures. It locked up. I have purged the program and reinstalled it twice, but it still won't start anymore.
<matju> Out_Cold: ow, that's true, -30 on sunday!... lucky you, i am only getting -10 for the first time this saturday.
<vixermixer> valid_hostname: misplaced delimiter: tralivali.hsd1.il.comcast.net.
<Double> the . at the end?
<vixermixer> oh]
<LC> #Lamego
<LC> exit
<Double> you need to type / quit without the space
<josh__> how do you add .ucode drivers
<vixermixer> ok i was able to succesfully start postfix server after reinstallation. For a basic website SMTP do i need to change any settings?
<OttifantSir> Does anyone here know how I can get Desktop Drapes to work again? I told it to monitor a remote folder for backgrounds, a folder with apx 10,000 pictures. It locked up. I have purged the program and reinstalled it twice, but it still won't start anymore.
<Simtoon> hi
<Simtoon> i need to create a link to a folder
<Simtoon> how do i do it
<Simtoon> with commands?
<Double> as in a softlink?
<Gummi_> Simtoon, do you mean a symlink?
<Out_Cold> i think the tool is ln
<Simtoon> yeh
<Simtoon> so how would i do it?
<Gummi_> Out_Cold, Simtoon, it's   ln
<Simtoon> Gummi_, how would i use ln
<david> hello
<Out_Cold> Simtoon, start with man ln
<syn-ack> Hey I've got a somewhat odd question that I've never even considered... is there anyway I can add a directory to my "Places" menu?
<Simtoon> :(
<Gummi_> Simtoon, dunno, want me to read the manual with you?
<vixermixer> in postfix config can i enter my gmail address or it has to be servers account name to receive mail over smtp?
<maco> Simtoon: ln -s existingfolder newname
<Double> ln -s /diriwanttolink  /where
<maco> Simtoon: so like: ln -s /usr/share/sounds  ~/sounds
<Guest20044> why can't i play flash movies on my firefox
<Double> ls -l
<Simtoon> thanks
<Gummi_> Guest20044, because you dont have flash installed?
<vixermixer> <Guest20044> uninstall all plugins like swfdec and gnash and then go to package manager and find flash installer...
<Double> vixermixer you cant recieve mail over smtp only send
<Guest20044> i do have it installed
<dtownhero> vixermixer: that's a bit of overkill
<Fizix> I have problems with flash
<Guest20044> i installed swfdec
<Gummi_> Guest20044, what version of flash, what browser (version), how did you install it?
<Chamunks> Anyone know how I could change http://myserver.com/torrentflux to http://myserver.com/something else with the version that installs from the repo's?
<Guest20044> 10
<Gummi_> Guest20044, try flash-nonfree
<vixermixer> <Double> thx, i dont need to receive any mail just send, but this line confuses me:: <Double>
<vixermixer>  │ If this value is left empty, such mail will be saved in                   │
<vixermixer>  │ /var/mail/nobody, which is not recommended.
<vixermixer> Guest20044, uninstall swfdec and get flash installer
<IdleOne> Guest20044: you want to install flashplugin-installer
<vixermixer> i386 and x64 both supported by native flash installer no need for 3rd party plugs
<Guest20044> ok hold on
<dabomb69> Is there a way to login as another user in terminal?
<vixermixer> <dabomb69> sudo -s
<IdleOne> Guest20044: also remove swfdec as vixermixer suggested
<dabomb69> ok, ty
<vixermixer> sorry thats root access.. misread your q
<Bigrobc> do Jump Drives work on Ubuntu?
<mitnick> :)
<OttifantSir> Does anyone here know how I can get Desktop Drapes to work again? I told it to monitor a remote folder for backgrounds, a folder with apx 10,000 pictures. It locked up. I have purged the program and reinstalled it twice, but it still won't start anymore.
<mitnick> wrong nick
<vixermixer> if Root and postmaster mail recipient:  is left blank in postfix - will smtp still work?
<xzcvczxx> i am trying to install postgresql on ubuntu 8.04 on a vps, i have installed it successfully but none of the configuration options come up, is there a way to trigger these post install and just do it in the console?
<Brandon> Hi, but which repository can I download VMware Player from in Ubuntu 9.10? Because apt-get isn't finding the package?
<eaglestar> hi how safe is it to upgrade from version 9.04 to 9.10 in the update manager?
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<IdleOne> eaglestar: backup and upgrade :)
<GarryMcKinnon> hi mattwj2002
<mattwj2002> I know this isn't the #ubuntu-cloud channel but there is no one home
<researcher1> Double , I dont know what am I booting into. I just power on my PC. And this is what I see.Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For   the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command    completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible    completions of a device/filename. ]  grub>
<Guest20044> ok and install flash
<Chamunks> Anyone know how I could change http://myserver.com/torrentflux to http://myserver.com/something else with the version that installs from the repo's?
<smackdaddy> how can i completely block any connection to my server that doesnt have a reverse dns   9.10
<Guest20044> right
<mattwj2002> can I still talk about it here?
<IdleOne> mattwj2002: try asking, maybe someone knows
<vixermixer> anyone know if apache2 directives enough to route domains from godaddy total dns manager, if i just point domains to same ip?
<Gummi_> Brandon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<mattwj2002> okay thanks
<vixermixer> or would i need bind
<mattwj2002> I am trying to use it to make a cluster
<Gummi_> Brandon, virtualbox might also do the trick perhaps....
<mattwj2002> does the cluster for uce work with regular 32 bit linux software?
<Brandon> Gummi_, it has to be from a repository
<Gummi_> Brandon, doesn't virtualbox do it for you? it is in the official repo
<Double> the server will still need its internal dns configured vixermixer to resolve the domain once the request hits the server
<Brandon> Gummi_, it also HAS to be  vmware player for what I'm doing. I apologize
<mattwj2002> I love the idea of doing a cluster
<mattwj2002> :)
<Double> so you will need bind
<vixermixer> <Double> oh well... i guess more playing with bind, it's just so abstract to me...
<Brandon> Gummi_, let me describe what I'm doing. I'm trying to make a live cd custom with vmware player on it.
<opticon> i have hp deskjet f340 printer anyone know if theirs way to get drivers for this printer is shared on windows network im trying to install shared printer on ubuntu
<vixermixer> because i am trying to config bind using the ubuntu server guide :) maybe when i hit the road block i ll ask here :)
<Brandon> Gummi_, I'm following this guide to an extent
<Brandon> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd-p2
<eliot_> why can't i render my videos to mp4 in kdenlive?
<Gummi_> Brandon, you might then want to read in synaptic on what vmware-package does. it looks strange but might be what you might like
<researcher1> I have ubutnu already installed
<researcher1> presently on LIVE CD
<Brandon> Gummi_, It HAS to be vmware PLAYER
<muo> anyone uses wubi?
<researcher1> my ubuntu worked well until I install remastersys
<researcher1> I backedup with remastersys and the systme now cant start
<Gummi_> Brandon, no I think it creates vmware player package
<Double> and you get gnome on the live cd?
<syk> boring
<researcher1> lemme check
<syk> sorry
<Brandon> Gummi_, it'd be easier to find the package in a repo instead though. I have to use vmware player or it does not count. Remember my goal here, I'm making a custom live cd with vmware player on it.
<researcher1> yes I get genome
<Double> and when do you get the message?
<researcher1> when I power on. Just see black screen and ...
<lwb> why
<Double> powering on after an install?
<Chamunks> Anyone know how I could change http://myserver.com/torrentflux to http://myserver.com/something else with the version that installs from the repo's?
<Brandon> Gummi_ continuing where I left off it has to be through apt-get
<researcher1> and I see this message Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For   the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command    completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible    completions of a device/filename. ]  grub>
<syn-ack> erg
<researcher1> yes powering on after install after taking out LIVECD
<Sloppy> so, i install ndiswrapper, get the proper windows drivers for the task, then i use ndiswrapper -i. and i get the following error: Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!
<Nperil> <--- newb to ubuntu and finally found dial up and need to know how to connect it
<Sloppy> ndiswrapper -i netbc564.inf thats the command i used
<Brandon> Sloppy, contact your ISP
<mark__> Hi all I was wondering if there is such an app or process that will shut down ubuntu at a certain time or a countdown timer? thanks
<Guest20044> ok i still get nothing
<Sloppy> Brandon, no one at my ISP understands linux
<Sloppy> ndiswrapper is capable of handling my wireless issue
<Double> sounds like grubs corrupted or the install went wrong to me
<duck_tape> http://paste.ubuntu.com/339062/ this is on ubuntu 9.0.4 amd64 server edition
<Orion777> does ubuntu come with the newest drivers for everything preinstalled(minus video card)?
<kija> mark__: app called gshutdown is available in the software rep
<duck_tape> anybody have any ideas why the rpm would fail on /bin/bash  among others?
<mark__> thanks Kija
<Orion777> I'm having internet problems, could there be newer drivers for my wifi card?
<researcher1> so what shall I do now?
<IdleOne> duck_tape: not sure what you are doing but why are you using an rpm?
<duck_tape> IdleOne: coz its the only thing HP provides
<lwb> my 3d desktop can not work. I had done a lot of work.but it still can not work
<duck_tape> and yes HP *sucks*
<Nperil> <--- newb to ubuntu and finally found dial up and need to know how to connect it
<syn-ack> I beg to differ
<IdleOne> !alien  | duck_tape
<ubottu> duck_tape: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<syn-ack> Nperil, first does the modem actually work?
<ath_> heya; wondering if anyone else is having any problems with the proprietary ati drivers on karmic 2.6.31-16?
<woodford_> 3d desktop need graphics driver from vendor
<Brandon> Gummi_ do you know what to do in this scenario
<Nperil> as far as i know
<syn-ack> Nperil, have you tested it?
<ath_> woodford_, that's not even vaguely helpful.
<Nperil> wouldnt know how
<on3m0r3f15h> just sayin hi
<syn-ack> Nperil, the reason I'm asking is because MOST laptop modems don't work in linux well most modems don't by defualt
<Double> researcher1 easiest option reinstall
<lwb> thank you,woodford .
<Nperil> its on a pc
<syn-ack> Nperil, Can you see the modem in your lspci?
<woodford_> ok what's your graphics card, nvidia or ATI?
<lwb> nvidia
<researcher1> shall I reinstall the whole of UBUNTU 9.10 ?
<Sloppy> well, since no one here can help me. i guess i'll just ditch ubuntu.
<Nperil> no
<Sloppy> peace
<syn-ack> Nperil, does lshw show it?
<researcher1> Double:shall I reinstall the whole of UBUNTU 9.10 ?
<woodford_> do you install nvidia's dirver?
<lwb> yes
<Nperil> no
<syn-ack> Nperil, chances are, its an Conexant modem then
<Nperil> think i need a new one
<syn-ack> Nperil, Go to linuxant.com and follow their directions
<syn-ack> Nperil, be warned however, that that method is NOT supported by Ubuntu and that it can and may break things
<Nperil> ooohhhhhh that might be a problem
<woodford_> lsmod |grep nvidia
<syn-ack> Nperil, Actually, I can pretty much guarantee that you're going to break Pulse Audio with that driver
<lwb> at first It can work.but after I upgrade the system to 9.10 .there is something wrong with it
<Nperil> so it would be better to just get a new modem
<syn-ack> Nperil, if you can find one with a UART in it that'd be great.... meaning not a freaking winmodem
<Nperil> shouldnt be hard
<syn-ack> Nperil, Those, I hate to say are a dying breed these days
<woodford_> any echo when you run "lsmod |grep nvidia" ?
<lwb> no
<lwb> nothing
<rawr_> i have a multi monitor setup and want to use my monitor on the right as the primary but x apparently insists on having my left monitor be the primary.  xrandr --output HDMI-0 --primary apparently is not correct.  been fishing through the xrandr help files and googling but can't seem to get it.  using an ATI 4870
<syn-ack> Nperil, I know 3Com still makes the old 56k Serial Modems... even updated for USB! :P
<syn-ack> Those are mucho expensive though
<Nperil> you guys are the best. and thanks syn ack
<syn-ack> Nperil, np
<Guest20044> it works
<lwb> what's the problem
<Nperil> well if it has to have it then it has to have it. thanks
<woodford_> it seems you need reinstall nvidia driver
<rawr_> bleh that sounds fun :(
<rawr_> also notice ATI 4870
<Kensey> weird issue when I log into KDE
<lwb> ok.I'll have a try
<Kensey> compiz.real + Xorg eat ~95% CPU
<Fizix> That it's not Gnome? I have that issue too :P
<soreau> rawr_: Switch the monitor cables ;)
<Kensey> if I go to a prompt and type compiz --replace & everything stabilizes
<researcher1> If I reinstall will it delete earlier program installations,settings and configurations?
<rawr_> soreau: tried that.  it seems whatever monitor i select as being on the left it uses as primary
<soreau> Kensey: Possible diver memory leak
<Kensey> obviously I need it to run whatever that is instead of compiz.real, but how?
<Kensey> well this is a Dell Lat with Intel graphics
<kija> ubuntu shows blank screen after 5 min.. cannot watch videos.. really annoying.. how to fix it?
<Kensey> so I think it's trying to do acceleration but not AIGLX.  Or something?  Dunno really
<soreau> Kensey: on ubuntu, compiz is a script that runs compiz.real (the binary) with appropriate options based on your setup
<soreau> Kensey: So it is likely some graphics driver issue, possibly a memory leak
<Kensey> but why would running compiz again fix it?
<soreau> Kensey: Which graphics driver are you using?
<Kensey> and why would it be specific to KDE?
<soreau> Because kde sucks?
<Kensey> I set it up to use AIGLX but that was like two releases ago.  I haven't actually configured it in years.
<Fizix> Mmm, I'll second that soreau
<Kensey> hardware-wise I think it sees an Intel 915 device
<skeet0r> hey all, anyone know of a way to play a .divx movie with .idx files in VLC?
<skeet0r> whenever I try to open a .idx I get an error with VLC
<kija> skeet0r: try mplayer
<skeet0r> kija, have you had any luck with that?
<mheld> I don't understand why I can see a file, but when I try to execute it, I get a "No file or directory" error (I've chmod 777'd it)
<kija> skeet0r: i havnt tried it yet
<losha> skeet0r: if idx files work like other subtitle files, you don't open them directly. You open the divx file and the player looks for the same name with an .idx extension to get the subtitles....
<arghh2d2> mheld: you cant execute just any old file like windows .exe's
<Kensey> mheld: if it's not in your $PATH you have to specify the path to it
<arghh2d2> mheld: if you are in the same directory as the file try putting a ./ in front of the file name example: ./file
<losha> mheld: what file is it?
<skeet0r> losha, I know thats how it works in Windows Media Player but in VLC it doesn't work
<skeet0r> Im gonna try mplayer now
<skeet0r> losha, have you had any luck with ubuntu media players and sub files?
<mheld> Kensey, it's in /usr/bin
<researcher1> hi
<losha> skeet0r: I've not tried them since I upgraded. Let me see if I can find one and try it...
<weijia> mplayer ,join it
<Kensey> what's the filename?
<mheld> vglclient
<mheld> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1021286 2009-06-25 04:25 /usr/bin/vglclient
<kija> skeet0r: normally i just drag and drop the sub files on to the video in vlc
<Kensey> so if you type /usr/bin/vglclient you get?
<arghh2d2> mheld: make sure the file is executable for you: ls -l
<arghh2d2> what
<mheld> when running /usr/bin/vglclient I get ->mheld@geekmbp:~$ /usr/bin/vglclient
<mheld> bash: /usr/bin/vglclient: No such file or directory
<weijia> sudo /usr/bin/vglclient  tey it
<mheld> same results
<skeet0r> kija, what type of sub files?
<skeet0r> .idx?
<Kensey> I wonder if it's trying to open a file, failing, and terminating with that error
<mheld> i mean, it's not a big deal, but I'm confused
<Kensey> what does file /usr/bin/vglclient tell you?
<kija> skeet0r: havnt tried it with idx but srt works
<arghh2d2> Kensey:  i was thinking maybe it's a link
<mheld> arghh2d2, something links to it
<Bondy> can you navigate to /usr/bin/vglclient?
<mheld> but I can't execute that either
<Kensey> that sounds good to me
<Nperil> syn ack:
<Bondy> not been following this just logged on
<mheld> Bondy, it's a file; so I can go to /usr/bin and execute ./vglclient
<Kensey> so it works if you're in the directory but not otherwise?
<Bondy> you need to include the ./vgclient then
<mheld> no, it still gives an error
<mheld> sorry for the miswording
<Kensey> ah
<Nperil> does any one know if backtrack supports a win modem or does it have to have a uart modem
<Kensey> what does file /usr/bin/vglclient say?
<mheld> it's an executable
<losha> skeet0r: Just tried it. mplayer finds and displays the subtitles automatically. vnc sees the subtitles in the video menu but doesn't seem to display them....
<mheld> I can do a strings of it, but there's no human readable code in it
<weijia> ./filename
<Bondy> have you given it executable permissions?
<mheld> it has every permission possible
<Kensey> so it's a binary file
<kija> please help.. ubuntu shows blank screen after 5min.. power management options not working.. how to fix it?
<mheld> hell, I'd let it piss on my carpet if it works
<alex87> join #drupal
<Kensey> kija: screensaver settings?
<_DNS777_> ah lol this is linked with freenode
<_DNS777_> ^_^
<mobiskeet71> kija, can I pm you?
<kija> Kensey: wheres the screen saver settings?
<Bondy> try /usr/bin./vglclient
<losha> mheld: exactly where did you get this vglclient from?
<mheld> VirtualGL.org (.com .net?)
<mheld> it was a .deb
<kija> mobiskeet71: yeah sure
<Kensey> best thing I can think of is to strace /usr/bin/vglclient
<Kensey> see if that tells you anything useful when it dies
<mheld> "no such file or directory" :-)
<mheld> yay weird shit
<mheld> it's not a big problem, the client isn't something I need now
 * Keiya sighs
<Kensey> so strace never even invokes it?
<mheld> Kensey, correct
<Keiya> Windows 7 trashed my MBR and wrote its own over it.
<losha> mheld: is it a dead link? What does ls -l /usr/bin/vglclient say about it?
<Keiya> Of course.
<Bondy> ./ means its hidden
<losha> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mheld> losha, it's linked to, not a link
<IdleOne> Bondy: /.file-name means it is hidden
<mheld> alright, I've gotta hit the sack. Thanks for all the help
<Kensey> sure mheld
<osmosis> Why does the default Ubuntu install not have any protection to disable the touchpad when a user is typing?
<mobiskeet71> anyone ever have any luck with playing .idx files in ubuntu?
<perith> which firewall package should i install? looking for something easy to use for a beginner but still good.
<mobiskeet71> the only success Ive ever had is with windows media player which is a huge PITA
<IdleOne> !touchpad | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Kensey> Keiya: I dunno about Win7 but in XP it's actually possible to set things up so NTLDR will boot Linux
<weijia> :-D
<bodi> hello all
<Kensey> I had to do that to keep XP happy once
<Bondy> does win7 use ntldr
<Kensey> that I don't know
<losha> mobiskeet71: mplayer seems to find and displays idx subtitles automatically, but not vnc...
<Kensey> but I would bet whatever it uses can be configured for multiboot
<Bondy> I cat see any reasons why not
<Bondy> cant*
<losha> perith: ufw is supposed to be easy to configure. Disclaimer: I've never used it myself...
<osmosis> IdleOne, thats a crapload of info. Shouldnt it be default behavior ? Its the biggest complain I get from people I try to show Ubuntu who usually use windows. Their touchpads dont work correctly.
<mobiskeet71> hmm I get the following error when I try to play from mplayer: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<osmosis> IdleOne, it just makes me wonder if anyone has ever filed a bug on that.
<Rajasun> use the graphical frontend to ufw i.e gufw -> sudo aptitude install gufw
<IdleOne> osmosis: it is actually just a couple steps to get it disabled when typing. read through it
<IdleOne> osmosis: I'm sure plenty have filed bugs on it.
<bodi> i have a ? about bt am i in the right place?
<declan2> Hey guys. I have a very old machine with ubuntu on it in the other room. It actually has internet, and I can connect and browse. But I'm having some major trouble updating, it just keeps saying "404 not found" and stuff when I do sudo apt-get update
<Bondy> whats the question about bodi?
<losha> mobiskeet71: try mplayer -vo x11 ....
<DNS777> is here an ubuntu channel too concentrated on the packages and dev.?
<DNS777> or in this also?
<DNS777> :-)
<Kensey> declan2: maybe very old repo files?
<declan2> Kensey: I would guess so. How can I fix that?
<IdleOne> DNS777: #ubuntu-dev
<DNS777> ty IdleOne
<IdleOne> declan2: what version of ubuntu?
<losha> declan2: probably a no-longer supported version. What does /etc/issue say?
<Bondy> what country you in declan?
<declan2> IdleOne: 7.10 supposedly
<declan2> Bondy: USA
<IdleOne> declan2: lsb_release -a to make sure
<Kensey> I think if you pull up synaptic it will automatically offer to update your repos, but I dunno if your version is that old
<Bondy> could be the repo servers having issues or could be to do with the issues the London exchange has been having
<bodi> backtrack 4 partitioning i have windows v on c drive and has partition d as restore cant i format that drive and do a dual boot like that?
<declan2> IdleOne: Ok, one sec. It's in the other room
<Bondy> its not the exchange isues then if your in the usa
<elconsulto> is there an easy way to swap to a different video card driver in 9.10?
<declan2> Kensey: You mean using the GUI one?
<Kensey> yeah
<tsunami> off hand anyone know how to get cURL module installed?
<IdleOne> Bondy: download the Alternate CD and use that to upgrade or backup and fresh install. 7.10 is no longer supported
<kekekekekeke> i ran ndisgtk in terminal and upon attempting to install the appropriate driver (there is only one listed for HP, supposedly it should work fine) i get the feedback: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-26-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<declan2> IdleOne: Yeah, it's 7.10, gutsy
<IdleOne> declan2: download the Alternate CD and use that to upgrade or backup and fresh install. 7.10 is no longer supported
<IdleOne> Bondy: sorry :)
<declan2> wtf
<maxagaz> How to copy all files found using "find ./" to /my/directory ?
<declan2> Can I not just get the new kernel too?
<Kensey> from 7.10 you'd have to dist-upgrade through each version to current to upgrade reliably
<declan2> Wow
<declan2> wtf
<declan2> argh
<IdleOne> Kensey: does it still dist-upgrade after EOL?
<declan2> Ok, how can I install arch straight from ubuntu?
<Kensey> see that's the thing, you can't dist-upgrade without an archive
<perith> how does uwf compare with firestarter or other firewalls?
<Guest89544> bodi: yes you could reformat your recovery drive and use that, but you would be better off leaving it and shrinking your windows partition, then creating a new partition for ubuntu
<IdleOne> declan2: try sudo upgrade-manager -d
<declan2> IdleOne: To do what?
<jordan_> hey i need some help getting set up. it took me an hour to figure out how to get an irc client to get help in the first place lol
<IdleOne> to upgrade
<Rajasun> perith: it depends. both are easy. but easy is a relative thingy isn't it?
<declan2> Ok, lemme try
<jordan_> anyone wanna go in private chat?
<Kensey> with Debian I actually had to go to the Debian archives when I upgraded sarge -> lenny
<Asad2005> How do i get rid off these errors "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC9C35EAEF400C7C"
<losha> jordan_: we don't chat much here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kensey> or maybe it was potato -> sarge
<Rajasun> perith: go with gufw first probably. if you don't like it, you can then try firestarter.
<jordan_> haha i meant like help chat
<IdleOne> jordan_: ask your question and someone will help if they can
<declan2> IdleOne: I apparently don't have upgrade-manger
<declan2> manager*
<tsunami> noone here uses cURL do they?
<IdleOne> declan2: Alternate CD is the way then.
<bodi> yes but is it safe that way ? the chances of success with out having problems that way
<declan2> IdleOne: Yeah, getting arch so I don't have to do this crap again...rolling updates ftw
<IdleOne> declan2: up to you :)
<IdleOne> declan2: backup!
<Bondy> you need to add the key for the resporitry asad
<jordan_> well i have a bcm43xg wireless card and i cant get it to work i currently have a wired network all the ubuntu repo sources
<declan2> IdleOne: do you know of any good way to install another distro just from a working linux desktop?
<jordan_> srry i mean universal repo source
<IdleOne> declan2: I don't sorry
<losha> declan2: do you mean a cd-less install?
<perith> rajasun: gufw? graphical ufw?
<Rajasun> Asad2005: Try sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com EF400C7C; sudo aptitude update
<Guest89544> Jordan: enabled non-proprietary drivers?
<Rajasun> perith: graphical frontend to ufw yeah
<perith> rajasun: nm, found it
<jordan_> Guest:how
<mizery> An update to my issue from previous message: syslog( http://is.gd/5j34W )
<jordan_> ?
<Guest89544> jordan: it may not be the issue.. but in gnome gui its in the administration menu> drivers?
<Guest89544> something like that
<Bondy> system>admin menu>hardware drivers
<bastid_raZor> declan2: technically a dist-upgrade is a form of rolling update.
<sal_> jordan goto system/admin/hardware drivers
<jordan_> oh ok well i went to go activate it and it wont activate>
<sal_> jordan.  the bcm is proprietary, select it and click to enable drivers
<IdleOne> jordan_: any errors?
<mark__> Does anyone know how to set different sound devices for different applications using pulse audio?  I'm trying to set my bluetooth headset for only skype, I can only find a way for all audio to go through it or none.
<syilo> ok everybody listen up, I KNOW somebody in here has to have a google wave invite
<mark__> ubuntu 9.10
<bastid_raZor> syilo: people do in #ubuntu-offtopic  .. loads of them
<Blue1> is there a way to set the mouse acceleration? I've set it to the minimums (System/Preferences/Mouse) but it's still too fast...
<syilo> thanks
<sal_> jordan check your file browser in /lib/firmware for the folders b43 and b43 legacy ..
<wrapster> is there a hot key to lock screen. on ubuntu
<sal_> jordan. also check your package mngr to be sure you have the b43 fwcutter package installed
<jordan_> srry i had to reboot
<Asad2005> Rajasun: it did not work should i put http://ppa.launchpad.net instead of keyserver.ubuntu.com
<jordan_> k
<wizard-and-the-g> does anyone know how to throttle the download speed in mercurial
<wizard-and-the-g> ?
<jordan_> sal_:im going to reinstall it jic
<jordan_> sal-:done
<jordan_> sal_:now what?
<Rajasun> Asad2005: No. What you need is the key. And these are store on a keyserver.
<sal_> you have the b43, b43 legacy files in /lib/firmware and the b43fwcutter pkg?
<Asad2005> Rajasun: why EF400C7C and not the full EC9C35EAEF400C7C
<Rajasun> Asad2005: depending on the repo, onwer may have changed hois key but not have it outdated. Your options then: 1.) if you a security conscious kind of guy, disable that repo for the time being 2.) Irnore that error
<sal_> try thr hardware drivers again and try to activate it
<Rajasun> Asad2005: You can try with that whole string or you can just pick up the last alphanumeric characters
<Rajasun> Asad2005: You can try with that whole string or you can just pick up the last 8 alphanumeric characters
<Asad2005> Rajasun: I have the same error with http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates and security
<bodi> I have read many forums of doing it that way, but what is really the right way yo partition like that?
<bodi> oops to
<Rajasun> Asad2005: re-run sudo aptitude update. Sometimes, it is but a transient phenomenon. Sometimes not. But I usually have no issues with the main server.
<Asad2005> Rajasun: When i tried imort key it says key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<starwind> anyone aware if I'll have trouble if I try to dual boot between an upgraded karmic(ubuntu) using legacy grub and karmic(kubuntu) using grub 2 since its default?
<Asad2005> Rajasun: So why it gives error when doing apt-get update
<Rajasun> Asad2005: Then it ain't an issue. Ignore. Will go away soon enough.
<Joshh100> hey all, any of you guys familiar with a way to play .idx subtitle files in ubuntu?
<Joshh100> I always get an error in VLC when trying to do so
<Rajasun> Asad2005: Ubuntu doesn't change its package signing key for the duration of the same release. Not a usual occurance amongst distros in general.
<jordan_> hey so it rebooted my computer
<losha> Joshh100: 3rd time tonight someone's asked this. It seems to work with mplayer but not vlc...
<sal_> what distro you running?
<Guest89544> starwind: it shouldn't be a problem.  grub2 is different to configure, but either will work
<Joshh100> hah yea it was me on the other comp sorry..
<Joshh100> I cant get it to work on mplayer either
<jordan_> just the regular ubuntu
<Billiard> Joshh100: i think idx goes with sub, do you have both files?
<Joshh100> I was wondering if there is a better program aside from these two
<Joshh100> yes I do
<starwind> thanks
<sal_> yeah, but which one ..?
<Joshh100> it works so damn easily in windows
<Billiard> Joshh100: i would try to find some srt files, sub is crap, sir
<sal_> hardy 8.04, etc ??
<Joshh100> do they load in VLC?
<Guest89544> yes
<Billiard> Joshh100: yes srt is text file, any decent player can use them, sub is like pictures its crap
<MSK> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and need to have a Voice and Video chat from yahoo and gmail .. please suggest me which messenger i need to configure ?
<sal_> check @ /sys/admin/sys monitor -- should say which release you're using
<Joshh100> hmm well Im trying to find .srt file for these subs
<losha> Joshh100: my mplayer complains it can't read the subs file, but then reads & displays them anyway....!
<david> how do i  restore grub after installing vista?
<Joshh100> hm
<Guest62007> how do i  restore grub after installing vista?
<jordan_> k well it restarted again
<sal_> sounds like your having more issues than just wifi
<minh> HI
<losha> !mbr | Guest62007: see if this helps...
<ubottu> Guest62007: see if this helps...: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<minh> ARE U AMERICAN
<MSK> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and need to have a Voice and Video chat from yahoo and gmail .. please suggest me which messenger i need to configure ?
<UbuntuLily> I am new to Ubuntu.  I switched my laptop from Vista (Gag) to Ubuntu 9.10.  Fresh install.  I am having issues reading DVD's.  I don't think the problem is due to CSS because 1- I installed it to no avail and 2- I tried an Unencrypted DVD.  Its strange though because when I put in a CD drive works fine, when I put in a DVD is doesn't acknowledge anything in drive
<bodi> lilly do search a new driver
<Joshh100> Billiard, this is a thing of beauty
<edgenet2009> ?
<Joshh100> I found a great website with a ton of subs in .srt
<Joshh100> no problems whatsoever
<Joshh100> stupid .idx and .sub
<Joshh100> wtf is the point
<Joshh100> haha
<FloodBot2> Joshh100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest89544> MSK: I don't know about pidgen, but Kopete will allow you to use yahoo with video. you need to get and configure a package called "jasper" after you configure kopete
<bodi> what is it josh
<Hilikus> is anyone here using or know of anyone using a SATA drive to IDE interface converter?
<Billiard> Joshh100: yea, srts are text so they can be rendered at any font and size and stuff, sub is pictures and they are all low res
<UbuntuLily> Driver for DVD?
<Beezie> Hilikus, yes
<Hilikus> if so, does ubuntu recognize them?
<Beezie> Hilikus, sorry i meant sata > usb
<MSK> Guest89444 : thank you.. what about audio chat ?
<Hilikus> cause AFAIK some of them are transparent, but some others need drivers
<UbuntuLily> Beezie - I am using one
<bodi> driver for the drive brand and model
<Hilikus> Beezie: internal sata ?
<Guest89544> MSK: I guess its probably just a matter of getting your mic configed
<losha> Joshh100: the point of .idx and .sub is that they are images, not text, so you can do any character in them, even hieroglyphics...
<Beezie> no sorry i meant i am using a sata > usb device
<minh> HI
<UbuntuLily> Bodi - I didn't see one.  Its a TSSTcorp TS-L632M
<UbuntuLily> its a laptop Slim
<minh> WHY MY NETWORK IS SLOW
<minh> ?
<Beezie> WHY CAPS?
<UbuntuLily> Beezie - I am using one.  Whatcha wanna know?
<Billiard> losha: like you would want to do odd characters like that, you shouldnt need anything not in utf-8
<Beezie> i wasnt asking, hiliwas asking if anyone had  sata > ide working
<MSK> Guest89444 : Yes i have tried with kopette.. but there is only video chat and there is no audio chat. I thought some one might have come accross with this issue so i enquired here.
<Beezie> Hilikus, i mean
<Guest62007> losha, is that guide for 9.10? it talks about modifing menu.lst...
<Joshh100> losha, but they dont work in ubuntu so they suck
<greezmunkey> minh, what is your question? Please be specific.
<Guest62007> !grub2 | Guest62007
<bodi> google it brand and model installed on ubuntu see if it comes up
<ubottu> Guest62007, please see my private message
<sal_> jordan. try this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Joshh100> but I see what you're saying
<Hilikus> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Joshh100> I suppose if I wanted to watch a movie in hebrew of russian it would be useful
<losha> !grub2 | Guest62007: for 9.10
<ubottu> Guest62007: for 9.10: please see above
<tsunami> how can i open a shell as root?
<Beezie> tsunami, sudo su
<syk> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scunizi> tsunami: if you have to log in as root in a shell.. sudo -i
<Bondy> but you can set a root password by doing a sudo passwd root
<scunizi> tsunami: are you coming from another distro?
<tsunami> centos
<Rajasun> Bondy: Not  recommended officially in Ubuntu.
<ZeroKewl> help with audio in games has a buzzing sound with Realtek HD sound card
<losha> Bondy: I routinely do that, although it's considered heresy...
<scunizi> tsunami: ah.. no wonder you asked.. sudo is the norm with ubuntu.. there are a few instances you have to be logged in as root to get a package installed or configured.. but that's pretty rare.. sudo works fine for 99% of the time
<ZeroKewl> any fix on the sound
<losha> scunizi: the only time it's ever mattered to me is when fsck fails during boot. You need a root password to get into single-user mode...
<arghh2d2> tsunami: you can try sudo xterm if your in windows
<arghh2d2> errr in X, fsck windows
<ZeroKewl> i went as far as installing the sound driver from realtek site
<greezmunkey> losha, regarding root then, wouldn't it use the same password that sudo uses?
<ZeroKewl> and it still does it
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone uses the drawer on the panel? It's amazingly slow. =_=
<jordan_> according to this site http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 my wireless card isnt supported
<jordan_> 14e4:4329
<jordan_> 	
<losha> greezmunkey: No. sudo wants your user password. Logging in as root requires the root password. Two separate things...
<scunizi> isolat3dsh33p: sometimes.. although on my hardy install it's pretty quick.. how's the rest of your graphics?
<Bondy> just do a sudo su greezmonkey
<greezmunkey> losha, then it would probably be a good idea to give it a password then, I honestly don't remember setting one during install - now second guessing that...
<Bondy> ubuntu randomly generates root pass
<losha> greezmunkey: officially, I have no opinion on the matter...
<scunizi> greezmunkey: you wouldn't have on install.. it doesn't ask..
<coz_> so guys what has changed in recent update that I can no longer  use a  export DISPLAY=:0.0  sudo -u gdm gnome-control-center to change karmic's  gdm theme?
<Billiard> Bondy: no
<hitek88> looking for a GRUB Expert
<sal_> is this a new card?  if you need wifi, you may try finding an older card, or a pc type card
<Billiard> Bondy: afaik it doesnt
<isolat3dsh33p> scunizi: Compiz-fusion works fine, just some problem if I add the dictionary look up to the panel and the drawer. It left out the shadow effect on the destop even though the result window closed
<R1_> I need some help please !! I don't know what was removed and why these were removed when I tried to install rdesktop  (sudo aptitude install rdesktop) :  http://pastebin.com/d72ad7dbf
<RiotingPacifist> coz_: why cant you use gksudo or kdesudo ?
<Entelin> is it easy? / possible? to convert an ext4 filesystem to ext2 ?
<coz_> RiotingPacifist,  this is after logging into  ctrl+alt+F1
<scunizi> isolat3dsh33p: nvidia?
<greezmunkey> I didn't think so, (thought I was crazy for a sec..) So if the drive gets borked, and fsck needs to be implemented what's the proceedure? Use the install cd and the tools there?
<jordan_> aawww crap i shelled out alot of money for this wifi card
<Bondy> !root password
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<scunizi> jordan_: sometimes cheap is better
<jordan_> yeh
<losha> Entelin: apparently not. You can go the other way ext2 -> ext3 -> ext4 but not backwards...
<Billiard> Entelin: what is your ultimate goal in doing this?
<jordan_> sometimes windows is better
<hitek88> I have installed GRUB to the MBR of my USB drive, and I know grub looks for a few different files when loading. Is it possible to create a small partition that hosts these files without having any OS installed?
<sal_> that sounds about right.  i'ld get yourself a $5 card on ebay  the d-link gwl-650 has worked good for me
<RiotingPacifist> coz_: try export DISPLAY=:0 ; kdesudo -u gdm gnome-control-center
<scunizi> jordan_: *not* .. just better supported by mfger's of equipment..
<sal_> sometimes older hardware is better .. like my truck!
<coz_> RiotingPacifist,  ok will do that now
<losha> jordan_: do what everyone else does. Unload it on ebay for more than you paid and then scour newegg for a card that's known to work...
<Entelin> Billiard, well I dual boot this system for gaming, ive got 3 hard drives,  one 1.5 TB drive, and two 400 gig's one for windows, one for linux,  and the 1.5 tb drive to be shared where most all the data will be
<jordan_> ok thanks
<R1_> Can someone please help me check this  out? I'm pretty sure someone experienced will require no effort answering this =/
<Entelin> Billiard, windows can mount ext2, theres nothing for ext4 however
<ath_> don't ask to ask R1_
<scunizi> R1_: answer what?
<isolat3dsh33p> scunizi: nope, ati radeon HD
<sal_> jordan.  ditto losha.  research cards and find one known to work well under linux, then find that one
<ath_> Entelin, can also mount ext3.
<R1_> My question:  I don't know what was removed and why these were removed when I tried to install rdesktop  (sudo aptitude install rdesktop) :  http://pastebin.com/d72ad7dbf
<scunizi> isolat3dsh33p: no experience with ati unfoutunately.. but if everything else works well it's probably not the driver.
<Billiard> Entelin: you might be able to mount ext4 as ext2 somewhat as read only, but im not sure
<R1_> I wanted to know if I screwed something up by using aptitude install rdesktop
<isolat3dsh33p> scunizi: yeah, maybe the panel is just buggy.
<Beezie> R1_, how so?
<dtownhero> R1_: no.
<mine> windows can mount ext2?  are you sure  ,how to
<coz_> well that diditn work either
<Beezie> mine, might need a driver but yeah win32 talks to ext2/3
<R1_> How come all those things were removed then? When I typed in the command. Just wondering
<scunizi> R1_: nope.. but there is a remote desktop app already installed.. typically
<Billiard> mine: not out of the box you need a download to do it
<Entelin> Billiard, you can somewhat but you have to turn off any ext4 specific features,  so why not just run ext2.  Thats the same for ext3 i think as well
<bastid_raZor> http://www.fs-driver.org/  mine
<Bondy> would you trust windows with your Linux partitions?
<ath_> mine: yes, and ext3, but with 3rdparty support
<R1_> scunizi, can I used this app to connect to my windows 7 remote desktop?
<Beezie> Bondy, sure.. if the driver is mature
<Entelin> Bondy, its more a mater of necessity than anything :/
<dtownhero> R1_: yes.
<Billiard> Entelin: i would use ntfs or something for a shared partition, linux and ntfs is much better than windows and ext
<R1_> !remote desktop
<R1_> !remotedesktop
<Entelin> lol im not sure about that...
<dtownhero> R1_: type in terminal rdesktop -g 1024x768 ipaddressofserver
<R1_> dtownhero, thanks i was just going to google it
<Bondy> I agree with Billard use ntfs on my external drives that need to be used in Linux and Windows
<dtownhero> R1_: I use it all the time at work
<dtownhero> R1_: the -g is geometry of desktop I.E. size
<R1_> dtownhero, says connection reset by peer =/
<ath_> or you could use RFS Entelin...
<ath_> the possibilities are endless.
<ath_> apart from having an end that is.
<Guest89544> FAT
<Entelin> rfs ?
<dtownhero> R1_: I'm assuming you have access this machine before via remote desktop
<Entelin> lol fat, no
<ath_> reiser fs
<Guest89544> fat yes hah
<R1_> dtownhero, it's on right now, connected to wifi, same network
<dtownhero> R1_: have you ever connected to it via remote desktop?
<dtownhero> R1_: did you open the default windows firewall ports?
<Passed> text: hello
<dtownhero> R1_: can you ping it?
<text> how do i do netmetting in ubuntu ?
<losha> ath_: reiser is a killer filesystem...
<Entelin> ath_, literally
<ath_> losha, tell me about it
<R1_> dtownhero, I can connect via my other windows 7 machine
 * scunizi thinks losha said that with toung in cheek
<R1_> So I'm assuming everything's ready to go to try to connect from ubuntu
<ath_> but one way or another, there's still support for mount r/w in *nix and windows
<ath_> its a valid option...
<text> Passed: thanks
<dtownhero> R1_: ok try rdesktop -g <size> -u <username> IPADDRESS
<Passed> text: welcome
<[BNC]> hello
<foxy_lady> is this the fefora support channel?
<maco> foxy_lady: fedora in #fedora
<dtownhero> R1_: you can also use the terminal services client in the menu
<Guest89544> I like EXT2. specially for servers with SSD's.
<[BNC]> just a simple question, how the hell can i forward a subdomain to vmware?
<R1_> dtownhero, Lol.... Ohh I thought something was missing
<Passed> [BNC]: Hello ! Welcome to ubuntu. I am the new official bot in this channel.
<Jebuz> Can anyone help me get monodevelop working in Ubuntu 9.10?
<dtownhero> R1_: you set?
<text> ls
<R1_> dtownhero, don't i need to include my password somewhere too?
<text> DryGrain: u r mad
<[BNC]> Avash, damnit
<[BNC]> anyone?
<dtownhero> R1_: you can, for that I'd use a shell script. Otherwise it will ask you to put it in
<dtownhero> R1_: the password flag is -p <password>
<dtownhero> without the <> obviously
<plouffe> how to make mysql start at startup automatically?
<text> who  is avash ?
<swaj> if anyone cares, I posted a pretty mammoth Howto on my blog for setting up Nginx, Phusion Passenger, and PHP-FPM w/ Suhosin.  Feel free to leave comments:  http://geeksharp.com/
<ooaaaoo> hi guys, how do i check for broken packages in apt?
<text> plouffe: services mysql restart
<R1_> dtownhero, thanks for the help
<dtownhero> R1_: :) np
<Bondy> if you installed mysql-server it sould start automatically I think
<scunizi> text: do you mean avast?
<plouffe> text I get services command not found
<losha> ooaaaoo: generally, apt will let you know if it finds there's something wrong...
<Dessan> [BNC], what are you trying to do?
<xrebel> hi
<[BNC]> i have a domain right?
<scunizi> plouffe: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<R1_> dtownhero, hmm is something supposed to pop up?
<[BNC]> so example.com
<ooaaaoo> losha: how do i run a manual check?
<foxy_lady> i want support in this channel
<foxy_lady> ubuntu is no different thatn fedora
<text> plouffe: sorry
<plouffe> yes, but how do I start it automatically scunizi
<text> foxy_lady: it is differenet
<michael> hey i uninstalled my video card and now only have terminal, i get an error when trying to reintall
<foxy_lady> samet thing is there
<[BNC]> ill forward mysub.example.com to 192.168.37.129
<scunizi> plouffe: it should on boot
<maco> foxy_lady: yes it is different
<Jebuz> Anyone have experience installing monodevelop on Ubuntu 9.10?
<plouffe> it doesn't now scunizi
<foxy_lady> both are linux and populars
<Bondy> it is ubuntu is based on debian fedora is based on red hat....
<michael> "not uing locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<maco> foxy_lady: and also quite different
<michael> "unable to rite to /var/cahce/apt/"
<Bondy> apt and yum one thing thats diff without going into details
<maco> foxy_lady:  we have different package formats, different kernels, different startup processes, different default drivers, different default software...
 * foxy_lady slaps Darko for joining #ubuntu
<travmon> fix  broken packages   sudo apt-get -f install
<[BNC]> michael sudo?
<michael> yes
<michael> [BNC], yes
<[BNC]> type sudo su
<ooaaaoo> how do i manually make apt check for broken packages/failed updates ?
<losha> ooaaaoo: there's an apt-get check, but I've never needed to run it....
<foxy_lady> i don't find anything different
<ooaaaoo> travmon: apt-get -f install will check for broken packages?
<michael> [BNC], doesn't ask for PW, then same error for apt-get install package
<text> sudo apt-get install firefox doesnot work
<darthanubis> foxy_lady, what do you need?
<[BNC]> ok
<dtownhero> michael: what are you trying to do?
<[BNC]> michael, try aptitude
<michael> [BNC], sudo, or sudo su doesn't ask for PW
<plouffe> is there a script for all scripts that get started at startup?
<maco> darthanubis: fedora help
<foxy_lady> they work the same, they look the same....hence they are same
<foxy_lady> text: hello
<maco> foxy_lady: they are not the same
<text> foxy_lady: oie
<michael> dtownhero, reinstall video card from x
<Dessan> [BNC], So all your trying to do is NAT forwarding to a VMware? I'm assuming you are on bridged connection on the VMware server so that the VMware is network accessible by default?
<darthanubis> maco, is it a troll?
<travmon> if synaptic is  running close it b4 install  from  terminal
<perith> i downloaded clamAV and gufw, how do i get to the gui part though? cause i dont see it anywhere in the top panel.
<maco> foxy_lady: seriously, this channel is just for ubuntu help. you need to go to #fedora
<dtownhero> michael: nvidia drivers?
<michael> [BNC], hmm, got some errors, but it's orking
<happylol> how can I delete a directory that isn't empty?
<[BNC]> Dessan, nop! absolutly not! i need a little part (just a subdomain) to be forwarded
<michael> dtownhero, intel
<ooaaaoo> foxy_lady: or ubuntu-offtopic
<thevishy> rm -rf directory
<[BNC]> michael, what version is it? :o
<darthanubis> happylol, man rm
<thevishy> happylol, ^
<michael> [BNC], could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'  maybe it doesn't recognize im connected to the internet?
<Guiri> How insane is it to try to build a wireless router out of an ubuntu box vs. using pfSense?
<dtownhero> michael: FYI for future reference sudo -i will allow you a pure root session.
<Alan502> i just installed netbeans but i can find it nowhere :(
<pablo> hola
<[BNC]> michael, uname -a plz
<ashlayne> Question to whomever knows and has a moment: if I were to post code in here, where would I actually need to post it to and then link here? I'm having trouble posting code on the Ubuntu Forums where I'm getting help for an issue because the code is so long.
<michael> [BNC], i had the 2.4 version
<happylol> aah. thanks
<happylol> I was trying rmdir
<happylol> heh :)
<Dessan> [BNC], explain to me your flow, (internet) -> (router with one ip?) -> internal network?
<michael> [BNC], 2.6.31-14
<[BNC]> hump. how you do that?
<darthanubis> happylol, had the same problem years ago
<bastid_raZor> foxy_lady: are you trying to say #ubuntu gives better support than #fedora?
<[BNC]> Dessan, thats a server, not a desktop crap
<Bondy> foxy there is a few differences with ubuntu and fedora apart from what ive already mentioned restarting apache needs diff commands for another example
<michael> dtownhero, sorry?  i thought sudo as like 'admin', no?
<losha> ashlayne: you could use the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<happylol> darthanubis: heh :)
<Dessan> so all you want to know about is ahost records?
<dtownhero> michael: typically yes, for video drivers sometimes no.
<happylol> darthanubis: thanks :)
<ashlayne> Losha- thank you! That's what I was trying to remember. =D
<happylol> thevishy: thanks :)
<happylol> bye bye take care
<darthanubis> happylol, yw
<thevishy> yw :)
<[BNC]> Dessan, i dunno how to set mysub.example.com to my virtual machine.
<Alan502> where can i launch programs? other than alt+F2 and the menu bar
<bastid_raZor> [BNC]: possibly ask in #wmware
<cn28h> from a terminal
<michael> dtownhero, do you know this error maybe? ;) "not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and "unable to rite to /var/cache/apt/"
<Dessan> [BNC], so your VM has its own IP address on the internet? not a shared one internally?
<dtownhero> Alan502: type <programname> in terminal
<[BNC]> ummm nop
<dtownhero> Alan502: I.E. netbeans in terminal
<michael> [BNC], aptitude started to ork, but err http://ca.archive.ubuntu karmic/main
<[BNC]> just 192.x
<perith> how do i get to the gui for packages i installed? i dont see it anywhere. i.e. i installed ClamAV, gufw, rkhunter, chkrootkit. are these all term cmds?
<mine> ok
<losha> michael: did you forget to run as root (sudo)?
<text> ls
<dtownhero> michael: I do not recommend installing video drivers while X is running.
<[BNC]> michael, check the /etc/apt/sources.list (if remember good)
<scunizi> perith: yep
<michael> losha, no, but sudo and sudo su have not asked for P
<Bondy> rkhunter and chkrootkit dont have gui
<Alan502> dtownhero, i installed netbeans but typing "netbeans" in the terminal says the program is not installed. Althought, when i run the netbeans installer again the instaler says netbeans is already installed
<losha> michael: sudo remembers your password for a short time to save typing. But you definitely have some kind of problem....
<michael> [BNC], what code do i use to open?  probably not gedit if im just in x
<perith> bondy: so rkhunter and chkrootkit i will need to make a term launcher w/ that cmd?
<dtownhero> Alan502: I don't know what netbeans is, perhaps you could enlighten me and I could assist further.
<[BNC]> cd /etc/apt
<ath_> anyone else having problems with proprietary ATI driver 9-11 on 2.6.31-16?
<[BNC]> then nano
<[BNC]> :)
<michael> dtownhero, maybe "x" isn't the right word ... i just have no visual session, just terminal
<ath_> eg ubuntu 9.10
<dtownhero> michael: that makes more sense
<Bondy> perith you need to run them fom a terminal either directly or via a sh scipt
<michael> dtownhero, what is that called?
<Alan502> dtownhero, ok i'll tell you if i solve my problem. Netbeans is a IDE by the way.
<michael> dtownhero, shell?
<dtownhero> michael: so you have a shell script for the driver install?
<dtownhero> michael: yes.
<Bondy> do a man rkhunter
<michael> dtownhero, i uninstalled them to try and re-install a new one to fix some issues, but accidentally unistalled both, so no i just have shell
<michael> dtownhero, and trying to reinstall the same one i was using gives me those errors i mentioned
<peeps> how can I find what package an exectutable is from?
<dtownhero> Alan502: I still don't understand what netbeans is, are you saying it is a development environment?
<scunizi> michael: I missed it.. what did you uninstall?
<michael> dtownhero, aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-all ends with error "could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com"
<michael> scunizi, video cards :(
<losha> michael: the lock file message usually means you've left apt running somewhere....
<dtownhero> michael: you likely already have xorg installed
<michael> losha, just started the shell :(
<dtownhero> michael: from term type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scunizi> michael: nvidia? and did you initially install the driver from their site or the one supplied by ubuntu?
<Alan502> dtownhero, yes it is a development environment
<dtownhero> scunizi: he's installing intel drivers
<Alan502> dtownhero, do you know how can i remove programs?
<dtownhero> Alan502: ok
<Alan502> dtownhero, is it enough with just deleting its folders?
<michael> scunizi, intel, yes it 'worked' on base install, just trying to fix some choppy errors
<scunizi> dtownhero: oh.. no experience there.. sorry michael
<Samual-Ubuntu> Hey I installed the 180 nVidia drivers from Hardware Drivers, and now I cannot start Compiz as I get this message: Checking for texture_from_pixmap: Segmentation fault
<dtownhero> Alan502: sudo apt-get remove --purge <programname>
<dtownhero> Alan502: no.
<Omen_20> hi. can u use a normal image file to install from a pendrive, or do you need a special image file?
<Samual-Ubuntu> I would have installed the latest from the nVidia website, but my TTY consoles do not work :P
<michael> dtownhero, said use 'service gdm stop' so i did and "stop: unkown instance:"
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: get the 185 drivers recommended and tested by the ubuntu team
<Alan502> dtownhero, i did not install netbeans from synaptic; will that still work?
<dtownhero> michael: ignore what it says
<maco> michael: that means gdm was already not runnig
<dtownhero> Alan502: no.
<dtownhero> maco: no it does not.
<maco> dtownhero: no?
<Alan502> dtownhero, do you know how can i remove the program then?
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero,  Where? And can I install them without closing an X session? (Or rather, stopping GDM)
<maco> dtownhero: whats it mean then?
<dtownhero> maco: no, it means that the service stop package is not accurate
<michael> dtownhero, aptitude intall xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 gives "segmentation fault"
<maco> dtownhero: thats what service tells me when i try to stop kdm or network-manager and theyre not running
<dtownhero> Alan502: one sec
<Brandon> Hi, I'm trying to create a custom ubuntu live cd with vmware player installed, however there's an issue on installing it from the repository. I can download the file, but I don't exactly know how to do it properly. I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and am at the part where I'm installing and removing packages that are needed/unneeded.
<michael> dtownhero, (that as the video driver i was using)
<dtownhero> michael: ok why are you installing xserver?
<dtownhero> OHH
<michael> dtownhero, no, just video driver
<dtownhero> ok one sec
<Alan502> dtownhero, ok
<dtownhero> lemme read, I'm being overwhelmed
<michael> haha lets hear it for dtownhero!!!
<dtownhero> ok michael from your term
<dtownhero> type p -ef|grep gdm
<dtownhero> tell me if you get more then one return
<Alan502> michael, i remember having similar problems installing my last video driver. What i did is booting ubuntu in command line interface from grub.
<michael> dtownhero, command not found
<dtownhero> Alan502: try dpkg -i package name
<dtownhero> michael: try ps -ef |grep gdm
<Brandon> does anyone seem to understand my situatoin?
<michael> Alan502, im kinda there now, just cant reinsall it :( lol
<Brandon> situation*
<dtownhero> Alan502: sorry dpkg -u packagename
<michael> one line
<michael> dtownhero, one line
<dtownhero> michael: ok cd to where your installer is
<michael> dtownhero, ?
<Alan502> dtownhero, unkown option: -u    :(
<dtownhero> michael: this file you mentioned  xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<dtownhero> Alan502: sec
<michael> dtownhero, i was just trying to get it online
<dtownhero> michael: go to that directory in your terminal
<michael> dtownhero, oh maybe that's my problem
<dtownhero> you dont' have it?
<dtownhero> yes, you need it to install it
<dtownhero> do you know the url of the file?
<michael> dtownhero, was assuming shell worked like synaptic
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, I'll wait for you to finish up here for a bit, I can see you're... a bit... busy. :X
<Brandon> Does anyone understand my scenario?
<michael> dtownhero, no i'll find it, sec
<dtownhero> if you do you can do a wget <url> and it'll download to that directory
<arghh2d2> dtownhero: does he even know how to "cd"?
<dtownhero> arghh2d2: I think so
<dtownhero> don't matter the root of his shell is fine
<perith> is securing shared memory adviseable?
<perith> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults?action=show&redirect=UnsafeDefaults
<Beezie> cd is dated, use dvd
<michael> dtownhero, actually i dont kno where to find it :(  i just use synaptic and it gets it from the list usually
 * dtownhero has some serious adhd kicking in
<Bondy> cd as in change directory lol
<dtownhero> michael: you are going to either know the package name or where to get it at this point
 * Beezie pokes Bondy in the ribs.
<dtownhero> I cannot search it for you
<digitalaxis> 281
<scunizi> Beezie: use usb flash.. dvd is dated
<dtownhero> lemme know when you find it
<michael> dtownhero, i know package name - xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<dtownhero> Alan502: you still there?
 * Beezie laughs.
<michael> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Bondy> use blue ray usb flash is outdated oh wait....
<powdermilk> hey there, could annyone help me fix a problem i am having with my sata dvd drive?
<dtownhero> michael: do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel- and start pressing tab to see if it finds that package
<Guest89544> Brandon: You are trying to add vmware onto your custom live disk?
<losha> perith: if you have a web server open to the public, it can't hurt. Otherwise, don't bother...
<dtownhero> k alan is afk
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: you there?
<michael> dtownhero, yes, it finds it but error; "could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'
<dtownhero> michael:
<michael> i think maybe shell doesn't auto connect to the internet?
<dtownhero> michael: sorry lol ahh ok
<Tapout2> I'm using ICS+Ubuntu thru Win7.  It works, however where should I put the .. "  route add default gw 192.168.0.1    "    <-- should this go in .. /etc/rc.local ?
<dtownhero> yes
<Alan502> dtownhero, yes
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, yes
<Alan502> dtownhero, i think the problem is that
<dtownhero> michael: do ping www.yahoo.com
<dtownhero> Alan502: what?
<Alan502> dtownhero, im using netbeans instead of netbeans-6.7.1
<Alan502> but still
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, where can I find the 185 drivers? And can I install them without closing an X session? (Or rather, stopping GDM)
<Beezie> !ask | powdermilk
<ubottu> powdermilk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<michael> dtownhero, negative
<Alan502> dtownhero, typing netbeans-6.7.1 says "command not found"
<michael> how do i connect to the internet in shell?
<Brandon> Guest89544 : yes, because it's required for a project
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: yes, you can. Try Menu > Admin > Hardware drivers
<amikrop> I am using Firefox 3.5.5 and I cannot set Tools->Preferences->Privacy->Use custom settings for history
<Beezie> michael, what do you mean?
<dtownhero> Alan502: do a sudo find / -name netbeans
<michael> Beezie, can't ping any sites, i think maybe it's just not 'turned on'?
<amikrop> I mean, when I set it, it gets to its old value when I close the option box
<dtownhero> michael: sec
<amikrop> any help, please?
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, I don't see 185 in there, only 180 -- I guess this is where I mention i'm only on 9.04 :P You see, I don't particularly like 9.10 due to it's switch to Grub2
<Beezie> michael, what does ifconfig say?
<michael> Beezie, in gnome it automatic, but is there a step to do in shell?
<dtownhero> michael: yes, that's you man. Fix your internetz.
<Tapout2> What is the best location to put a 'route add default...' line in ubuntu?  /etc/rc.local?
<Guest89544> Brandon: wouldn't you have to install wine, then install vmware into that?  can't you just use virtualbox?
<jaymz281> Hey there people
<michael> Beezie, lo, inet addr: 127.0.0.1
<powdermilk> ok, im having a problem with my sata dvd drive. when i do a dmesg i get a bunch of messages starting with "ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }"
<powdermilk> it really plugs up my log
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: go with 180 and there is a really good reason you want the ubuntu install rather than a package install from the video card manufacturer I can explain if you like
<Beezie> michael, u dont see eth0 or wlan0 ?
<Brandon> Guest89544, vmware player is also supported in linux...
<michael> Beezie, no
<Brandon> Guest89544 it has to be vmware player, not virtualbox.
<dtownhero> michael: that is a loopback address dudde
<digitalaxis> powedermilk: This is ubuntu support, if your having hardware issues please use a hardware support IRC
<scunizi> dtownhero: Samual-Ubuntu the 190 drivers are pretty quick
<Beezie> michael, what type of network card? on board or pci/?
<michael> Beezie, im definitely connected tho, was just using windows on dual boot
<Guest89544> oh geez, then i've been away too long
<dtownhero> you ain't getting nowhere except localhost with that
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, I know the reason -- You then have to recompile for every time you change your kernel -- I know this, because this is why I changed to the ubuntu ones.
<Alan502> dtownhero, it should take a while right?
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: you got it brother
<Beezie> michael, so it works in win but not ubuntu?
<michael> dtownhero, dont see loop addy ... "UP loopback running" and "link encap:local loopback"
<losha> powdermilk: are you sure your hardware is ok? I've never gotten those messages from a healthy dvd drive....
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, but well, still, with the 180 ones I can't start compiz
<dtownhero> michael: do ping localhost
<michael> Beezie, worked in ubuntu fine, and on live disk, just not in shell
<dtownhero> and it will resolve to your 127.0.0.1
<michael> dtownhero, orks
<michael> dtownhero, works
<dtownhero> yeah
<Beezie> michael, so gnome the net works but not shell??
<dtownhero> I know
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, It comes up complaining about texture_from_pixmap segmentation faults.
<mine> how to remote desktop to windows  in vmware
<michael> dtownhero, how do i cancel ping LOL
<Beezie> tctrl c
<dtownhero> michael: ctrl + c
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: ick man
<powdermilk> losha: yes the drive is fine, this started when i updated to the karmic beta
<michael> Beezie, yes, but i have no gnome b/c i uninstalled my vid cards, and trying to reinstall via shell but no inet
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, ick? That doesn't sound good :(
<Beezie> michael, what type of network card? on board or pci/?
<scunizi> mine: is windows the host? or the guest?  what's running in vmware?
<michael> Beezie, board i think
<powdermilk> losha: i have seen others with this problem but there fixes dont work
<michael> Beezie, laptop
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: you can try to skip thru it or you can head to nvidia.com and get that 180 driver and install from shell
<mine> host
<Beezie> michael, what does lspci tell you? it see the card?
<mine> ubuntu
<mine> ubuntu running in vmware
<michael> Beezie, lspci says broadcom bcm4401-bo
<Beezie> michael, lspci |grep Ethernet
<purvesh> hey ubuntu 9.04 is better or ubuntu 9.10 ?
<scunizi> Samual-Ubuntu: if you go to nvidia might as well install the latest.. 180 was "ok" but had issues.
<Samual-Ubuntu> Skip through what?
<michael> Beezie, for 'ethernet controller'  not sure exactly what im looking for tho
<Beezie> paste the command i mentioned
<dtownhero> michael: or you can edit the rc3.d *stickes* to dhcp
<Bondy> you might need the broadcom propiertry driver (sp)
<michael> Beezie, yup, that ... can't separate compe
<scunizi> mine: so you want to use ubuntu in the vm to remote into the windows host?
<Beezie> Bondy, ahhh ive heard about that
<mine> yes
<michael> Beezie, broadcom copr bcm4401-BO 100base-tx
<Guest89544> mine: use remote desktop.  its in the internet menu
<Beezie> michael, Bondy had a suggestion
<losha> powdermilk: sorry, I don't see anything like that in current karmic. Are you updated to most current?
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, i'll pastebin the output of compiz --replace. http://pastebin.com/m5132819f
<perith> i'm trying top open /var/log/rkhunter/log w/ gedit, but it says i dont have permissions. how do i enable that?
<mine> how set it to work
<powdermilk> losha: yes, all updated
<michael> Bondy,  Beezie, i dont think so ... like i said live disk, and ubuntu works just fine ... but i just uninstalled my video card so now only have shell and now only have this problem
<Brandon> Guest89544 do you know what to do?
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: yeah dude your xorg.conf is hosed, if you get the 180 drivers and reinstall from shell it should prompt to replace
<Beezie> michael, thats as far as i can help i dont know it well enough :/
<scunizi> mine: I've had issues doing that in virtualbox and don't remember if I tried when I was using vmware .. I believe it depends on the network connection type.. if it's NAT for the vm then ubuntu may have a different subnet.. if it's bridged it should be on the same subnet.. you might ask in #vmware
<powdermilk> losha: also it doesnt give the messages when there is a cd present in the drive
<michael> Beezie, Bondy, i remember doing some playing with backtrack where i had to 'turn on' the card ... or am i wrong?
<michael> Beezie, well thanks for the help anyway ;)
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, well, I edit my xorg.conf file manually, are you saying it's a matter of an option that I have set which is incorrect? Perhaps I should try commenting out some of the options i've done.
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: you could *maybe* get by it by editing xorg.conf and adding xgl into driver type
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, or rather, i'll pastebin my xorg.conf file so you can see....
<michael> Beezie, i guess i could load live cd, and download the file, then install it ... could try that
<purvesh> hey ubuntu 9.04 is better or ubuntu 9.10 ?    ,purvesh
<mine> ok  it is nat
<losha> powdermilk: sorry, dunno. Try googling the model number & see if anyone else reports anything...
<scunizi> mine: switch to bridged and try again
<mine> ok
<michael> isn't there a shell command to 'turn on' and 'turn off' wlan
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, an interesting note: I'm using Xinerama with 3 monitors and xserver-xgl to accomplish Compiz on all three monitors... IT's not exactly the most clean thing in the world.
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: I play wow and tf2 on my linux box via crossover and I'm saying that if I were you I'd reinstall 180 via shell and replace xorg.conf with what the shell script generates
<cn28h> michael, ifconfig
<michael> cn28h, yes, then?
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: holy shit, I have probs with my xinerama and dual monitor
<cn28h> michael, you can use it to put the interface up or down.. it has a number of options, check the man page
<michael> cn28h, ifconfig just shows 'lo'
<Billiard> michael  ifconfig interface up|down
<michael> cn28h, right, thanks
<cn28h> then that's the only interface that's currnetly up
<dtownhero> how the hell are you running desktop effects to begin with?
<perith> how do i enable higher permissions on gedit to open log files or whatnot? do i have to go to term and "sudo gedit <file>" or is there a way from gedit gui?
<mine> in vmware can we mount a really disk ?
<cn28h> michael, ifconfig -a lists all interfaces
<Brandon> scunizi
<Billiard> perith: gksudo gedit file
<scunizi> mine: "really disk" ?
<scunizi> Brandon: yeessss
<mine> in the host
<perith> billiard: so no way to do it from gedit itself?
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: sounds like I could take a few lessons from you man :(
<mine> real
<scunizi> mine: probably
<dtownhero> I hate being one upped
<dtownhero> :p
<Brandon> scunizi, you seem to know about vmware and such...can you help me with my issue as well?
<Tapout2> VNC only loads when I login, anyway to get it to load before I login?
<Billiard> perith: not that i know of
<Guest26327> last night, I found that my system(ubuntu 9.10 ) can't use the command "ping" ,and it returns "sendto:Permission denied". i have typed "sudo " and logined in "root",but it didn't work.who can tell me what's wrong happened?
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, well.... Yes... it took me months to finally get xserver-xgl working on all three monitors... Then I noticed that my kernel had a bug with tty servers, and the only way to fix it was upgrading to a new kernel.. And well....
<dtownhero> ugh
<Samual-Ubuntu> Going to a new kernel meant ditching the old (WORKING) drivers
<scunizi> Brandon: I don't know..what's your issue?
<michael> cn28h, eth0 and wlan0 are now in ifconfig, but still can't ping ... could you help, or no?
<dtownhero> yep I know exactly
<Billiard> Guest26327: can you ping with sudo, also please change your name
<Samual-Ubuntu> And........................ Basically, I feel like cutting my wrists right now
<mine> how to  if i dont install vmtool in ubuntu
<Samual-Ubuntu> Or going back to Windows
<brutus> i686 means 64 bit right?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Which, that's basically the same thing
<kraut> moin
<dtownhero> that's why I was saying about using their approved drivers, to be honest I was surprised you knew the reason why
<scunizi> mine: time to ask in #vmware..
<dtownhero> now I understand
<mine> ok
<cn28h> michael, -a lists them whether they are up or down.. you need to bring it up.. and if you'r using wlan0 you need to associate with an AP and probably use DHCP before you'll be able to ping anything
<Billiard> Guest26327: or did you try sudo ping, not sure what you tried with sudo
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, i've been using Linux a while -- but, some times even the experienced people need help from even more experienced people :P
<dtownhero> all I can say is good luck
<perith> using rkhunter, i got warnings for /user/bin/unhide and /usr/sbin/unhide-linux26, what do they mean? i get that the file exists on system but not present in rkhunter.dat file. nothing to worry about?
<Brandon> scunizi: allow me to explain. I'm making a custom ubuntu live cd with vmware player installed. it has to be vmware player. not virtual box. I'm at the point of installing software following the live cd guide on the ubuntu website, but, I can't access the file from the shell I'm using as I chroot to the livecd mount I'm using to customize. if I open up another shell and run the installer,...
<Brandon> ...it's only going to install it to my host system that's making the file, and not to the livecd mount that I'm working with.
<dtownhero> cause you've got me with that setup
<Samual-Ubuntu> Ah well, that's more than what Google said
<Samual-Ubuntu> Google just turned up lots of irrelevant shit
<dtownhero> I seriously have to fight with my nvidia card to get dual monitor working at work
<Brandon> scunizi: I'm trying to find a repository with vmware player instead, but I can't find a repo with it. trying to use apt-get to install it to my livecd mount
<michael> how can i download all files needed to instal xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4, without using synaptic?
<Billiard> michael apt-get install <package>
<[SilverFox]> I want to check my opengl fps and was wondering what the best way was and how do I tell if its good or not?
<michael> Billiard, i just want to download so i can install offline
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, here is my xorg.conf file btw: http://pastebin.com/m54217952
<scunizi> Brandon: look in http://packages.ubuntu.com for the player package.. also you might accomplish what you want in one TTY that's chrooted by using "screen"
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, it's... I mean... isn't it sexy?
<cheeko> i dont have internet access so where can i download requred updates and pakages
<Brandon> scunizi: explain that last part?
<Geoffrey2> i have a Dell laptop that has 3-4 different possible laptop screens that could have shipped with it...any way ubuntu could tell me which one it is?
<Arkade> hi, can a ext3 fs be upgraded to ext4 without reformatting?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Er, it's out of order in one place
<Samual-Ubuntu> But..
<michael> how can i download all files needed to instal xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4, without using synaptic?
<Billiard> Arkade: yes it can, there is a guide somewhere...
<grendal_prime> grrr this is the most frustrating thing i have every experienced
<michael> anyone know how i can download a package from synaptic without installing?
<grendal_prime> i need a package called mono.
<grendal_prime> just that just mono.
<michael> so i can install on another offline machine?
<scunizi> Brandon: screen is a terminal tty multiplexer.. it allows you to be in one terminal but create "virtual" terminals within the one you're in.. very cool..
<Arkade> ok thanks
<scunizi> !screen | Brandon
<ubottu> Brandon: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<pharmer> anyone know if i is same to download torrents on ubuntu?
<Alan502> Any download accelerator besides Flashgot and Kget that runs on linux?
<michael> or, can someone help me fix eth0 or wlan0 from shell?  :) :)
<cn28h> michael, does your wlan use encryption?
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: looking now
<Brandon> scunizi, i'm not finding the player package
<Billiard> machael fix?
<Billiard> michael ^
<scunizi> Brandon: which version of ubuntu?
<michael> cn28h, actually eth0 would be better, i just unplugged the wireless, but i can plug it back in
<Brandon> scunizi: 9.10
<michael> cn28h, wlan was just used for 'sharing' my neighbours as a test ;)
<grendal_prime> michael eth0 from shell. would be pretty much a no brainer
<Billiard> how do you unplug wireless michael
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: you win line count of xorg.conf
<michael> cn28h, normal i use wired
<dtownhero> 164 lines
<cheeko> where can i download updates for ubuntu &*kubuntu i have no access to internet thru ubuntu
<dtownhero> man
<michael> grendal_prime, seems to not be working for me tho :(
<grendal_prime> is the dev actually there?
<lordblaa> hey guys is flash only-sort-of-broken for everyone as of last couple of versions? i can't get e.g. any megauploads to play.. sometimes my clicks don't seem to register
<michael> Billiard, it's an alfa USB wireless
<grendal_prime> have you tried eth1?
<El_Peke> hola
<El_Peke> :D
<Samual-Ubuntu> dtownhero, i've seen one that was 300+ lines before.... But to be fair it had lots of random options which actually are nearly irrelevant to an Xserver
<pharmer> does anyone know if it is safe to download torrents on ubuntu?
<El_Peke> algien q hable español
<Osagasu> I wI switch I dfsdfadsfadsfas
<bazhang> !es | El_Peke
<ubottu> El_Peke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Osagasu> Oops
<grendal_prime> pharmer: thats a really strange question
<Osagasu> Sorry.
<Billiard> pharmer it is safe to download them, not always save to use the files you download
<scunizi> Brandon: I'm not either.. weird..
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: don't matter tho man I told you have probs with my like 52 line xorg for dual mon
<michael> grendal_prime, no device
<michael> grendal_prime, i used ifconfig eth0 up to turn it 'on'
<dtownhero> that is completely compiled by you
<grendal_prime> hmmm
<Brandon> pharmer: ABSOLUTELY! It's not as susceptible to many viruses out there.
<Samual-Ubuntu> Heh well, i'ma go troubleshoot then........ Who knows, maybe i'll break yet another thing
<grendal_prime> michael this isnt a vm box is it...? its a physical box right?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Cya
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: meet me in here tomorrow to help me get compiz working on my card
<Samual-Ubuntu> Oh?
<pharmer> i mean on windows, they always seemed to screw up my system, i'm just wondering if i should expect the same on ubuntu
<ash_> hi, is there a howto guide for wireless PCI cards? the light is on but network manager can't see it
<Samual-Ubuntu> What time UTC? :)
<dtownhero> at work
<dtownhero> :p
<Brandon> scunizi if you could find a repo for me I'd greatly appreciate it.
<Samual-Ubuntu> Oh :P
<pharmer> Brandon: thanks
<Brandon> pharmer: no worries man it's completely safe
<dtownhero> uh I'll be on at 8:00 AM MST
<scunizi> Brandon: hang on.. looking
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: you're over the pond eh?
<Samual-Ubuntu> But well, i'd be glad to help --- Do you have AIM?
<losha> pharmer: less susceptible to viruses, just as likely to end up with a copyright complaint...
<grendal_prime> pharmer: well your not going to download a w32 virus or malware that will easyly run on your sistem if thats what your asking
<Samual-Ubuntu> Well, I prefer to ask in UTC -- This way i'm able to quickly figure out what time it is for me
<michael> grendal_prime, nope, here's my situation.  Dual boot with windows.  eth0 worked fine in gnome, but i uninstalled my vid cards so can only get shell ... now can't ping anything or d/l the video package b/c inet isn't working for some reason
<michael> grendal_prime, windows, ubuntu live cd, and previous gnome worked all fine for 2 yrs
<cheeko> guys please tell me where can i download pakages or updates for ubuntu
<lordblaa> noone else having flash problems?
<mine> where do  the .deb  package  download
<dtownhero> Samual-Ubuntu: I sent you my aim addy I have no idea what UTC time is with converson
<grendal_prime> ok michael first...sudo -s
<michael> grendal_prime, i think it's just not 'configured' in shell, but i could be wrong
<grendal_prime> then your passwd
<michael> grendal_prime, doesn't ask for pw :(
<Billiard> cheeko packages.ubuntu.com
<grendal_prime> then just try this first ifup eth0
<Paddy_NI> !update | cheeko
<ubottu> cheeko: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<clueless2> hello people..
<michael> grendal_prime, maybe there's a bigger error ... hmm ... sudo or sudo su doesn't ask for pw ... or no pw when loggin on
<losha> mine: /var/cache/apt/archives
<clueless2> just made a mistaking using Terminal ... by Deleting files
<michael> whats command to restart from shell?
<mine> can i use it in another machine
<clueless2> is there a way I can undelete/recover them?
<perith> in an online security page it says to disable ssh root login. what does that mean?
<cheeko> Paddy_NI: but have restriced access to net thru ubuntu but i have access to windows
<maco> michael: there's a timeout for sudo
<maco> michael: if you've done it recently it wont ask for the password
<grendal_prime> michael reboot
<scunizi> Brandon: found it on vmware's site.. it even mentions it works on 9.10 .. you have to register to get the download though.. https://www.vmware.com/tryvmware/?p=player&lp=1
<clueless2> i use this command line   rm des* .jpg xa*
<michael> maco, still nothing :(
<grendal_prime> ya what maco says
<maco> michael: sudo -k
<michael> maco, never once tho
<Billiard> clueless2: ok? and what did you expect it to do
<michael> restart: missing job name ??
<Paddy_NI> cheeko, this is exactly what you need http://keryxproject.org/
<Brandon> scunizi: I knew that, but to get it on my livecd...
<Billiard> michael reboot
<maco> michael: "sudo reboot"
<grendal_prime> anyway michael firs just tryn this "ifup eth0"
<Brandon> scunizi: I'm a complete linux newb..=/
<michael> maco, sudo -k reponds with nothing
<Paddy_NI> cheeko, all the other advice you are getting is to vague.. use Keryx
<grendal_prime> report error if there is one
<purvesh> hey ubuntu 9.04 is better or ubuntu 9.10 ?    ,purvesh
<michael> Billiard, haha ah
<clueless2> Billiard .... was trying to read the book on how to "split" the file (in this case *.mov file)
<michael> grendal_prime, k
<maco> michael: after "sudo -k" if you sudo doese it ask for a password
<maco> michael: "sudo -k" ends the current sudo timeout
<clueless2> and it split into 6 or 7 different files using xa* and so far
<michael> grendal_prime, ignoring unknon interface etho0=eth0
<Billiard> clueless2: why did you rm them then?
<grendal_prime> right
<scunizi> Brandon: and you're attempting the harder stuff.. if you have enough ram you should be able to download and install in the livecd boot.
<michael> maco, nope :(
<grendal_prime> ok now this on one line with an enter after it...
<losha> perith: it means that if you have a root password, make sure no-one can login as root over ssh even if they guess the password
<rish> how to configure my usb internet data card on virtualbox? I'm trying to run the chrome OS
<clueless2> Billiard b/c I wanted to get rid of it.  Basically .. was trying to learn Linux/Unix commands
<grendal_prime> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Brandon> scunizi: but it has to be part of it
<clueless2> by experimenting it
<Paddy_NI> cheeko, Here is the tutorial it is very simple to follow http://crashsystems.net/2009/01/keryx-tutorial/
<scunizi> Brandon: so.. if it's installed isn't it part of it?
<genii> grendal_prime: Might need sudo with that if you want to save the changes
<cheeko> Paddy_NI: thnx man
<michael> grendal_prime, hmm ,k
<Paddy_NI> cheeko, no problem.. keryx is a life saver :)
<grendal_prime> nano = easy editor. the file is the config file for your interfaces that come up on boot.  sounds like you are familiar with network manager wich only runs in usner space.
<cheeko> Paddy_NI: thts true i can see tht
<Brandon> scunizi: if I installed it after booting from the live cd, it doesn't meet my requirements.
<grendal_prime> genii if you use sudo -s it holds onto the sudo.
<clueless2> Billiard .. i guess I'm screwed right?
<grendal_prime> genii...it makes you root basically
<ash_> how to lspci and search for pci wireless card?
<genii> grendal_prime: I see now in backscroll they should be in interactive sudo, yes
<Billiard> clueless2: run the command "apt-cache search undelete"  there are some programs you can try
<scunizi> Brandon: this might be an issue that the folks over at #vmware might have an answer to..
<clueless2> i see
<clueless2> let me do that
<rish> how to configure my usb internet data card on virtualbox? I'm trying to run the chrome OS
<michael> grendal_prime, what after?  im in nano no
<michael> grendal_prime, now*
<grendal_prime> ok and viewing the /etc/network/interfaces file correct?
<clueless2> it gives me nothing .. it takes me to the prompt ..
<grendal_prime> anything in it now?
<clueless2> i'm still clueless to Unix/Linux .. still learning
<clueless2> beinnger myself
<michael> grendal_prime, auto lo
<michael> grendal_prime, iface lo inet loopback
<grendal_prime> ok after all that you are going to put something like this in.
<grendal_prime> iface eth2 inet static
<grendal_prime> address 192.168.100.169
<grendal_prime> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot2> grendal_prime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> Brandon: also ##linux might be a resource
<grendal_prime> change the eht2 to eth0 and set the ip's according to your network
<perith> losha: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is blank, should i bother making the file and adding that line?
<BigBlackDick> goot flooding
<Billiard> clueless2: goto the sources list, and check the universe and multiverse boxes
<grendal_prime> oh or something easyer, is it...umm on a network that has dhcp?
<clueless2> Billiard .. k .. hold on
<michael> grendal_prime, i dunno :(
<michael> grendal_prime, straight plugged to modem
<BigBlackDick> look at me
<nic3> HOw can i copy contents across files in vi?
<grendal_prime> If it usually gets its ip address from some sort of....ahh ok probably it would be better to just try one line like this.   "iface eth0 inet dhcp" at the bottom of what is there.
<michael> anyone know how i can download a package thats in synaptic, but not install it?
<clueless2> Billiard ..where is the "source" list again .. i'm using Ubunto 9.10
<grendal_prime> or is it "auto" instead of dhcp?
<grendal_prime> cant remember hold on
<perith> michael: why?
<michael> perith, install on an offline machine
<Billiard> michael packages.ubuntu.com ,   there is probably a command also, dont know it off hand
<grendal_prime> prety sure its dhcp.
<grendal_prime> so if you use the dhcp line you dont need the address or the netmask after that.
<michael> grendal_prime, im gonna just try to get the package on there and install that ay
<Billiard> clueless2: sorry not exactly sure, somewhere in the menu
<grendal_prime> what?
<grendal_prime> what package?
<michael> grendal_prime, cause i think my issue might be more than just inet ... i was never asked for sudo PW EVER in this session ... so something might be broke
<michael> grendal_prime, video driver
<clueless2> where is or what is the source the list
<grendal_prime> dude
<BigBlackDick> i am the BigBlackDick
<grendal_prime> you are two words from being done with this
<clueless2> is that the  Synoptic Package Manager
<lstarnes> clueless2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<grendal_prime> did you get that one line in ...
<clueless2> Billiard is that the  Synoptic Package Manager?
<clueless2> oh i see
<lstarnes> clueless2: also, try System > Administration > Software Sources
<perith> question: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is blank, should i bother making the file and adding "PermitRootLogin no"?
<Rajasun> michael: Using aptitude (commandline), issue this: sudo aptitude download packagename
<Tapout2> how can I enable hdmi output on ubuntu
<lstarnes> clueless2: to edit it, press alt+f2 then enter gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<michael> grendal_prime, i kinda got lost ... sorry :(  i asn't sure after you said 'easier method'
 * jozefk np: Underworld - Cowgirl (1992-2002 [Limited Edition] Disc 2)
<michael> sec, i'll be in a minute
<grendal_prime> Rajasun: that should work great since he has no network connection.    "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<lstarnes> perith: is openssh-server installed?
<michael> grendal_prime, i copied your instructions to notepad :)
<Billiard> lstarnes: he shouldnt need to manually edit it
<grendal_prime> notepad?
<grendal_prime> just add this to the botom of the interfaces file
<hackel> How can I hide my username and just show an icon in karmic's indicator-applet-session like I did in jaunty?
<bazhang> jozefk, disable that script
<grendal_prime> "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<clueless2> lstarness ..i'm there..
<perith> billiard: lstarnes: only if it came w/ the default install of 9.10
<clueless2> lstarness  .. i'm there now
<lstarnes> perith: the desktop edition?
<grendal_prime> then to save in nano hold crtl key and press x..it will ask if you want to save changes... you hit Y key and enter
<grendal_prime> then enter one more time
<perith> lstarnes: uh, donno?
<grendal_prime> then type ifup eth0
<lstarnes> perith: did you install from a live cd with desktop applications on it?
<[SilverFox]> so whats better ati or nvidia in linux? from the sounds of it nvidia by far? but how far since I have a ATI 4890 and a Nvidia 9800GX2 so the new ATI one replaced the Nvidia one by far in windows but I really don't know most applications in linux even native to it I get almost half less fps and they are opengl.
<lstarnes> clueless2: I think what you wanted was System > Administration > Software Sources
<clueless2> i'm there
<perith> lstarnes: no, i downloaded iso  from ubuntu and burned it and installed from that
<clueless2> or here
<grendal_prime> [SilverFox]: nvidia
<grendal_prime> hands down.
<clueless2> in the Software sources
<jozefk> bazhang: that was manually added :P
<Billiard> clueless2: check the multiverse and universe boxes
<clueless2> what do I do next
<lstarnes> perith: did you have a desktop environment when you installed it?
<[SilverFox]> how hard would it be to install my old video card? without ruining the os :p
<bazhang> jozefk, please dont do it in here, just adds to the noise
<perith> lstarnes: i believe so. it came w/ a top and bottom panel and GNOME
<jozefk> ok. sure.
<lstarnes> perith: then you have the desktop edition
<Frozen-Solid> what should i use for ripping high quality mp3s on ubuntu? i'm used to using grip, but it seems that doesn't exist anymore
<clueless2> Billiard and lstarness .. all of them have been checked
<lstarnes> perith: which does not include openssh-server by default
<lstarnes> clueless2: now close it
<clueless2> i mean already CHECKED
<Billiard> clueless2: they were already checked? ok close it
<clueless2> Billiard .. .they are already CHECKED
<perith> lstarnes: the top/bottom panel are the same as GNOME, huh? thanks for the feedback and patience btw :)
<Ben64> Frozen-Solid: why not ogg?
<grendal_prime> michael you still here?
<Billiard> clueless2: run this command ...    sudo apt-get update
<lstarnes> perith: the desktop environment itself is gnome
<Frozen-Solid> because my car and my iphone don't support ogg
<Pertheusual> hey all, weird problem. I rebooted my computer yesterday, and now all my windows have gone all old looking, and my icons look terrible. this is a GTK error I guess??
<perith> lstarnes: bleh. ok
<clueless2> W: GPG error: http://parker1.co.uk feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6D17A3829B1DB022
<clueless2> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<clueless2> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Orion777> is rm -fr ~ /.mozilla a dangerous command?
<clueless2> that's what I got
<maco> clueless2: close synaptic
<clueless2> sorry folks!
<FloodBot2> clueless2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michael> grendal_prime, yeah, let me get back into ubuntu ... needed to get on windows for a friend
<lstarnes> Orion777: it's ~/.mozilla, not ~ /.mozilla
<konan> what?
<maco> clueless2: cant use apt-get while synaptic's open
<konan> bot
<lstarnes> Orion777: if you have the space after the ~, it will delete your home
<clueless2> k
<konan> whois
<lstarnes> Orion777: otherwise, it will just clear your mozilla folder
<Orion777> k, someone in kubuntu recommended it the second way
<michael> grendal_prime, but when i load ubuntu, it goes straight to shell without asking for sudo PW, you dont think thats a problem?
<grendal_prime> your interface come up
<bazhang> konan, what?
<clueless2> W: GPG error: http://parker1.co.uk feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6D17A3829B1DB022
<Alan502> Can i configure dolphin to show hidden directories?
<konan> sorry
<clueless2> this is what I got
<grendal_prime> could be..
<michael> grendal_prime, NO WAIT, i see it ...
<lstarnes> clueless2: you will need to download and install that key
<grendal_prime> sounds like maybe running in single user mode?
<Orion777> and it broke my system, how do I repair grub?
<Billiard> Alan502: could try ctrl+h
<michael> grendal_prime, "mount of filesystem failed"  that's no good
<clueless2> anyway.. it updated something and told me to restart/reboot but I didn't want to
<Alan502> Billiard, nope
<perith> is grsecurity a must have?
<michael> grendal_prime, its doing a filesystem check ... i'll let it run
<grendal_prime> ya sound like you are in single user mode.  some sort of recovery mode
<clueless2> which key are you referring to?
<cheeko> any software specifically like bluesolel for blutooth in ubunto
<clueless2> multivers right?
<lstarnes> clueless2: the one at the end of that message
<Billiard> clueless2: try that search command i gave you before again, you can just hit the up arrow to see your command history
<lstarnes> clueless2: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<clueless2> Billiard but it takes me back to the prompt  with no error message
<Billiard> clueless2: when you ran it again?
<clueless2> let me use the "uname" at least I found that part .. lstarness
<clueless2> Ubunto 9.10
<mine> can we use a livecd   .iso to install ubuntu to usb disk  in ubuntu
<clueless2> Billiard .. just ran about 1 minute ago or less
<Billiard> mine you can install to a usb disk yeah
<bittin> What is the Difference between Ubuntu and Fedora?
<Billiard> clueless2: after apt-get update?
<clueless2> yes
<lstarnes> bittin: they're different distributions of linux
<mine> when i have a iso  and now i in ubuntu
<hackel> How can I hide my username and just show an icon in karmic's indicator-applet-session like I did in jaunty?
<mine> how
<Billiard> bittin: different package manager different lots of stuff
<perith> is grsecurity useful? what's the diff btw grsecurity and gradm2? synaptic only has gradm2.
<lstarnes> clueless2: why is there a source entry for a repository from feisty (7.04) in your sources list?
 * bittin is thinking if i should run Lubuntu och Fedora LXDE on an old laptop
<clueless2> i have no idea what you're talking lstarness ..
<cheeko> Paddy_NI: how can i play windows games on ubuntu i have tried wine is ther any thing better then tht?
<clueless2> i'm not sure what you're referring to lstarness
<lstarnes> clueless2: you might want to go back to the Software Sources app, go to the "Third-Party Software" tab, and uncheck the one mentioning http://parker1.co.uk
<clueless2> k
<lstarnes> clueless2: it's from the error that you posted earlier
<MoeGreen> does anybody here use UNIX?
<lstarnes> MoeGreen: which unix>
<clueless2> lstarness .. okay those two are UNCHECKED now ..
<lstarnes> MoeGreen: there are several unix-like operating systems
<jozefk> bittin: lubuntu for sure :)
<Billiard> MoeGreen: i dont think many people use "unix"
<clueless2> should I closed now ?
<daredevilthere> I want to configure pan but i dont have /etc/default/bluetooth file?
<lstarnes> clueless2: yes
<clueless2> it's doing something
<bittin> i already use Debian so maybe i should try Fedora as iam not a newbie
<clueless2> it's done
<clueless2> lstarness ..now what's the next step?
<MoeGreen> Really not a UNIX question per say. i was just wondering if there was a way i can get the windows appearnce of unix for my ubuntu version.  I remember using UNIX as a kid and liking the X in the top right but with a just a dot and square i think to max and min.
<squidbilly> Hmm.. Un-technical question...  I saw a video of someone with a script that looked to be running the Google Earth wallpaper on Ubuntu.. anyone know what that might have been?
<jozefk> i just didn't like fedora. it's not too bad but they are puting sometimes some stuff not working good
<clueless2> i just did try to apt-get update .. it gives me no error this time
<bittin> MoeGreen: xdm?
<lstarnes> MoeGreen: it depends on which window manager it was running
<MoeGreen> no rounded corners or anything..lol
<bodi> ?
<lstarnes> MoeGreen: it might have been twm or mwm
<R1_> dtownhero, u there?
<MoeGreen> do those come with ubuntu or should i look on gnomelook or something?
<daredevilthere> where is the bluetooth confuguration files
<lstarnes> MoeGreen: you can get them through the package manager
<jozefk> linux is matter of taste and requirements
<MoeGreen> cool thanks guys
<bodi> Hello all I have a ? need help
<jozefk> ok
<clueless2> lstarness & Billiard .. still out there?
<lstarnes> clueless2: yes
<clueless2> lstarness closed the Source Software or something like that
<meowbuntu> I am looking for a small, extensive, full featured, powerful media player.
<khaladu_kj> im seeing only 2.9gb ram in my system monitor..  though i have 4 gb in hardware (shown in bios) ... whts the problem??
<jozefk> bodi: is it possible for us to see what's the question?
<amikrop> Hello. Can somebody try something with Firefox, please, and tell me what happened, because I think it is a serious bug.
<amikrop> Please go to Edit->Preferences->Privacy->Firefox will:
<lstarnes> amikrop: which version of firefox?
<mine> what is fdesktop
<amikrop> and change to Use custom history settings
<amikrop> lstarnes: 3.5.5
<lstarnes> amikrop: what happens for you?
<amikrop> and them close the Preferences box
<amikrop> and open it again
<meowbuntu> mine fdesktop looks like a typo
<amikrop> and see if the change was remembered
<amikrop> lstarnes: what I described. it doesn't get remembered :S
<bodi> I loaded backtrack dual boot everything went well but when i rebooted to fix-splash i get an error can not create directory access denied
<mine> what does it used for
<meowbuntu> mine, f and d are next to eachother on k'board
<cheeko> guys please how can i play windows games in ubuntu
<lstarnes> amikrop: I had it set to use custom settings and changed it to remember everything, but it didn't remember it
<lstarnes> amikrop: file a bug report
<jozefk> in my ubuntu 9.10 the keyboard shortcuts for terminal are different than i use to have with some other distro and KDE
<leaf-sheep> cheeko: Wine, VirtualBox, or DualBoot.
<Billiard> cheeko you can use wine, not all windows programs run perfectly check the wine appdb
<lstarnes> amikrop: I'll add a comment saying that I had the same issue
<R1_> Does anybody have Windows 7 here and is currently able to remote desktop from ubuntu to windows 7???
<meowbuntu> cheeko, have you installed wine
<khaladu_kj> does anyone have solution for my problem??
<jozefk> Ctrl+Shift+N should be new tab but it's not
<cheeko> meowbuntu: yes
<jozefk> it's new window
<cheeko> but not useful
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: what output do you get from the command uname -m ?
<Billiard> cheeko: not useful?
<jozefk> and Shift+Left Shift+Right doesn't move from one to another Tab
<Billiard> khaladu_kj: you are running a 32 bit operating system?
<cheeko> Billiard: yes games dont work fine
<amikrop> lstarnes: OK
<khaladu_kj> lstarnes: i686
<jozefk> how can I change that shortcuts?
<bodi> can someone help with this
<khaladu_kj> Billiard: yes
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: you have the 32-bit version
<Billiard> khaladu_kj: there is a max ram limit, and that is it
<cheeko> Billiard: any other
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: you should probbaly install the 64-bit (amd64) version of ubuntu
<mine> is that wubi only can be runned in windows
<khaladu_kj> lstarnes, Billiard: i thought its 4 gb for 32 bit os!
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: it might be less
<Billiard> cheeko: virtualbox, but you wont get good video performance, you could try the wine beta repository also, i found it works better
<Draake> how come when i change the /etc/motd .. it is auto changed right back to what it was?
<lstarnes> Draake: edit /etc/motd.tail
<Draake> ahhh
<khaladu_kj> I will try 64 bit ubuntu .. then
<khaladu_kj> thanx .. :)
<chemjeff> Hi all, I would like to swap two partitions on my hard drive, the /opt and the /tmp partitions, how can I do that?
<Billiard> khaladu_kj: its its 4GB minus some because it needs some of the address space for other stuff
<lstarnes> amikrop: once you file it, give me a link to it
<leaf-sheep> khaladu_kj: You could install the server kernel.  That would works too.
<amikrop> lstarnes: sure
<amikrop> lstarnes: hmm, some developer told me not to file a bug report
<Billiard> khaladu_kj: yea you could try the pae kernel, but if you have a 64 bit cpu i would use 64 bit os
<meowbuntu> cheeko, wine can only run simple windows apps. there is another emulator (cant remember the name) but i think you have to pay for it
<meowbuntu> ^ hold on
<cheeko> Billiard: wht leaf-sheep was telling abt dual boot
<greezmunkey> man this OS rocks, I didn't even _need_ to install a swap partition!
<nikhil_> meowbuntu: cedega
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: cedega
<Billiard> cheeko: installing windows on another partition
<amikrop> lstarnes: I will keep you up to date
<nikhil_> IdleOne: ;)
<khaladu_kj> leaf-sheep: what will server kernel do..?
<leaf-sheep> cheeko: When you start up the computer, you have the option to start Ubuntu or to start Windows 7.  That's dual boot.
<Billiard> khaladu_kj: server kernel has pae, its like a hack to use more ram
<Draake> how do i take off "0 packages can be updated" ...... etc as well on the MOTD?
<meowbuntu> cheeko, take a look at cedega http://linux.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=linux&cdn=compute&tm=13&f=00&su=p284.9.336.ip_p504.1.336.ip_&tt=2&bt=1&bts=1&zu=https%3A//wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<cheeko> leaf-sheep: got it
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: the server kernel has some options tailored for use in webservers
<meowbuntu> cheeko, what game you looking to play
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: for some things, like many desktop applications, there may be decreases in performance
<cheeko> transfromers
<mine> what is the difference between  ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-dvd
<meowbuntu> cheeko, the latest game
<khaladu_kj> Billiard: that seems ideal ...  but .. it wont affect..  any other functionality right?
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: however, server applications will have better performance
<cheeko> so wud it work
<chemjeff> Hi all, I would like to swap two partitions on my hard drive, the /opt and the /tmp partitions, how can I do that?
<cheeko> meowbuntu: and wht abt virtualbox
<lstarnes> cheeko: change their mount points in /etc/fstab
<leaf-sheep> khaladu_kj: http://tinyurl.com/8k4run and http://tinyurl.com/yee6r4w -- Using native amd64 would be the better solution but if you don't want to reinstall and go amd64 at the moment, then use server pae kernel.
<lstarnes> cheeko: virtualbox requires you to install windows in it
<chemjeff> lstarnes, I did that but then when I rebooted I got Gnome configuration file errors
<meowbuntu> cheeko, not sure. wine is a long shot. for latest games. try the link to cedega i posted ^
<khaladu_kj> leaf-sheep : im using core2duo
<cheeko> lstarnes: but tht wud make botht os slow
<Draake> Speaking of emulators.. what would be best for "WoW"?
<leaf-sheep> mine: Multiple languages in Ubuntu DVD.
<lstarnes> cheeko: not necessarily
<Billiard> chemjeff: do have have data on them?
<lstarnes> cheeko: virtualbox is usually very fast
<chemjeff> Billiard, there's no data on the /opt partition, and no permanent data on the /tmp partition
<khaladu_kj> leaf-sheep: i doubt amd64 will work on core2duo .. fine.. will it?
<meowbuntu> cheeko, you need minimum of 1 gig 2 prefered for vbox
<chemjeff> Billiard, just whatever is used for the current session
<cheeko> lstarnes: but i have very less ram thts the prob
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: it will
<Billiard> chemjeff: just swap the fstab mount mounts
<Billiard> mount ponts*
<lstarnes> khaladu_kj: it will work on most 64-bit intel-like processirs
<Billiard> points* jeeze sorry
<chemjeff> Billiard, I did that but I get Gnome configuration file errors
<leaf-sheep> khaladu_kj: That is fine. If your computer have 64bit processor, then it should work.  This will be useful if you're doing heavy processing like DVD encoding or video editting or audio editting, etc.
<chemjeff> Billiard, when I restart
<meowbuntu> cheeko, do you have a copy of windows handy
<Billiard> chemjeff: errors?
<leaf-sheep> khaladu_kj: Take the advantage of your hardware. ;)
<cheeko> meowbuntu: yes
<khaladu_kj> lstranes: cool...  yea..  makes sense
<chemjeff> Billiard, yes - I couldn't log in to a Gnome session
<khaladu_kj> leaf-sheep: agreed.. :D
<Billiard> Draake: wow runs well in wine
<Billiard> chemjeff: what was the error
<Alan502> Does anyone recommend a download manager other than flash got or Kget for kubuntu?
<meowbuntu> cheeko, then look up how to dual boot windows(xp/vista) and ubuntu 9.10
<Draake> Billiard, i tried wine  1.2 and it wouldn't complete the installation it downloaded up to 95% and froze.. boy was i mad!
<chemjeff> Billiard, I don't remember precisely, but I know it said that something failed a sanity check and exited with error 256
<Billiard> Draake: you added the wine beta repository?
<Draake> i let the package install everything.. it was like 7 packages
<Billiard> chemjeff: and putting the partitions back removes the error?
<chemjeff> Billiard, yes
<Billiard> Draake: try adding the wine beta repository
<cheeko> meowbuntu: wen i keep windows as host orerating system ubuntu gives aprob
<cheeko> meowbuntu: init too long
<Billiard> Draake: also the message of the day is setup using files in /etc/update-motd.d  if you still were wondering
<Draake> Billiard,  i let the package install everything.. it was like 7 packages
<mine> when i make a usb bootable disk  it remind chucksums...what is wrong with it
<Draake> Billiard, thanks.
<meowbuntu> thats your best best.for playing games like transformers. install windows (legal copy) first then ubuntu then add windows info to ubuntu grub. thats about the basics. google is your friend
<meowbuntu> ^ cheeko
<DigitalBrowser> I am using 9.10. My xorg.conf file does not have much in there and when I start up it says Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. Can someone help please?
<Billiard> mine "it remind chucksums"
<Billiard> mine what?
<leaf-sheep> meowbuntu: Bing is my friend. :)
<meowbuntu> cheeko, did you get that
<Billiard> DigitalBrowser: what type of gfx card?
<meowbuntu> leaf-sheep, bing ??????? what is that
<cheeko> meowbuntu:  yes
<DigitalBrowser> ATI X850 Radeon
<maco> meowbuntu: microsoft's search engine
<Billiard> meowbuntu: search engine, google wannabe
<bullgard> [Thunderbird 2.0.0.23] Addressbook > Search > Dropdown list lists as the first two entries 'Name or Email' and 'Category'. The Edit cards do not have a 'Category' field. What does 'Category' correspond to in the Edit card entries?
<xim_> ~source
<meowbuntu> cheeko, thats about it if you dont have enough rram to run vbox properly.
<meowbuntu> leaf-sheep, are you being funny
<daredevilthere> How to set up PANU Bluetooth networking
<leaf-sheep> bullgard: I'm guessing "Students" or "Employees" or "Friends" or "Families" would quality as Categories.
<cheeko> meowbuntu: dual seems a good bet
<meowbuntu> leaf-sheep, this is ubuntu a linux os. bing is microsoft anti linux corperation
<erigana> hi all...
<bullgard> leaf-sheep: Your answer is wrong.
<leaf-sheep> meowbuntu: Not really. Google is very evil now. But that's offtopic here.
<Draake> Billiard, when you say repository, what is that?
<cheeko> leaf-sheep: not at all
<DigitalBrowser> This is what my xorg.conf file looks like:
<DigitalBrowser> Section "Screen"
<DigitalBrowser> 	Identifier	"Configured Screen Device"
<DigitalBrowser> 	Device	"Configured Video Device"
<DigitalBrowser> 	SubSection "Display"
<FloodBot2> DigitalBrowser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DigitalBrowser> 		Virtual	3280 1200
<erigana> i have a thien client pc-station s320, can i use it with ubuntu ?
<erigana> i try using ltsp can't
<meowbuntu> cheeko, make sure the install guide is a grub2 tutoral. not grub. you may run into trouble otherwise
<meowbuntu> DigitalBrowser, , dont flood chanel !pastebin
<meowbuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<leaf-sheep> bullgard: Letting you know... Thunderbird 3.0 was released few days ago.
<mine> wait i try it  again
<meowbuntu> leaf-sheep, can i pm you for a sec
<leaf-sheep> meowbuntu: Sure.
<mine> leaf-sheep Multiple languages in Ubuntu DVD.  can you say more about it
<Draake> DOES ANYONE know how to get a USB external HDD to be mounted?
<mine> leaf-sheep :Multiple languages in Ubuntu DVD.  can you say more about it
<cheeko> meowbuntu: i just found win4lin
<cheeko> so can i apt-get win4lin
<Snausages> Draake: I just plug them in and they appear in the file browser
<Snausages> Draake: if one didn't, I'd guess that you haven't got filesystem support installed for it
<Draake> Snausages, well mine isn't working out that way :(
<Zsoci> hi there!is it possible to run ./configure with aptitude?is it any way to install from source to autoinstall dependencies?
<Snausages> Draake: is it spinning up?
<Billiard> Draake: does it show up in the places menu?
<Draake> Snausages, how do i go about getting that installed?
<Draake> Billiard, no it sure doesn't
<Draake> Snausages, it lights up.. but i can't feel it spinning..
<Billiard> cheeko: you wont be able to run games well in win4lin probably, if thats what you are trying to do
<mine> what do you mean
<Zsoci> i would like to install from source and want to make ./configure easyer.
<Draake> Snausages, actually yes it spins
<Snausages> Draake: it might be power starved- USB drives are finicky like that.  maybe try it on another port, or on a powered hub
<Zsoci> to autoinstall all dependencies
<meowbuntu> cheeko, thats another option just remember that windows will not run 100% afficient installed like that. native dual boot is best
<Draake> Snausages, Billiard, wow. it worked this time? i swear i been trying for like 3 days
<Billiard> Zsoci: apt-get build-dep <package>
<Billiard> Draake: cool
<mine> sanusages: can i install ubuntu to a usb disk  in ubuntu
<bullgard> leaf-sheep: I have haerd that Thunderbird 3.0 has  been released recently. But I do not think that this will solve my question.
<mine> not in the livecd
<kprav33n> Hello!
<bullgard> s/haerd/heard/
<Zsoci> what kind of package may I have to type?
<mine> i have a iso
<Billiard> Zsoci: the package you are trying to build
<Snausages> mine: I don't know.  I've only installed ubuntu twice, so I don't remember it well enough.  Have you tried?
<kprav33n> I installed Google Chrome from the Google server on my Ubuntu 9.04
<kprav33n> I am unable to install extensions on Google Chrome.
<kprav33n> If I click install, I get a "Save as" dialog and I am not sure how to install the saved extension.
<Billiard> mine already told you you can install ubuntu to a usb device
<daredevilthere> I cant enable visual effects ? whts wrong
<kprav33n> Any pointers?
<Alan502> please help with netbeans! i have already installed it but cannot run it :(
<Billiard> daredevilthere: which video card do you have?
<Billiard> Alan502: cannont why?
<daredevilthere> Billiard: Intel 82865G
<Draake> I'm sorry for all these questions haha. Just i been working on all this for the past few days and i give up so now im asking. i usually like to figure it out alone because i remember alot better that way. another thing.. while installing "WoW" over wine.. it got 95% complete and froze.. i go to re-install it in the same directory and it don't see the files.. i did an "updatedb" tried to locate a *.avi and found nothing but my HDD is about 6g
<Draake> ig less free space (the same amount i downloaded)
<Billiard> daredevilthere: sorry idk much abotu intel vcards
<Alan502> Billiard, i cannot run it because i dont know where to execute it from
<Draake> how do i go about finding the WoW stuff
<Alan502> Billiard, it is not on my applications menu and i neither i can run it from the command line
<daredevilthere> Billiard: How do i find which Driver is ubuntu using
<mine> what command
<Alan502> Billiard, althought when i run the neatbeans installer again it says it is already installed
<Zsoci> i don't think so if it is a packege.I downloaded and extracted the source.now what i have to do is to type ./configure,but it is so frustrating to check manually all the dependencies
<Billiard> Draake: it will probabaly install to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<Draake> Billiard, i checked there :-\
<Billiard> daredevilthere: sorry idk
<Billiard> Zsoci: is it a package that is also available in the package manager?
<Billiard> Draake: are your drives setup in the wine config?
<Zsoci> nope.it is a tar.gz with the source,to compile and install
<mine> billiard: what command
<Billiard> Zsoci: what is it?
<Billiard> mine what?
<mine> not in a livecd
<Zsoci> kismet-2009-11-r1
<mine> install ubuntu with a iso
<Billiard> Zsoci: kismet is in the package manager
<Draake> Billiard, yes, the c_drive and the "z_drive" ?
<Billiard> Zsoci: afaik
<kizzo> How do you make the desktop not display your /home/username directory?
<kizzo> GNOME desktop
<Billiard> kizzo: i know you can change it using gconf-editor
<mine> billiard:install ubuntu with a iso , not in  livecd  and i dont want to reboot
<kizzo> Billiard: I'll look at it - thanks.
<Billiard> mine um, why
<mine> i mean just like a copy  then i can use it in another  without update
<bodi> need help
<bodi> ?
<mine> billiard :do you got it
<piojunbabia> !help | bodi
<ubottu> bodi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mine> do you got it
<Billiard> mine i would think you could extract the squashfs on the cd onto the flash drive then chroot into it and setup the boot loader, but im not 100% sure
<Zsoci> didn't found any in the package manager nor in aptitude.then I downloaded a .dep from somewhere,but it is out of date.so got compatibility problems.it is better to install from source the latest version
<Billiard> mine or usb disk, if its not a flash drive
<Arkade> hi, how do i get 64 bit flash going?
<Zsoci> sorry not .dep .deb
<Billiard> Arkade: i have no probs
<mine> chroot  where
<Billiard> Zsoci: add the universe repositorie, then it will be in the package manager
<mine> do i need reboot
<Billiard> mine to do what?
<kizzo> Anyone know where in gconf-editor one would change the option of showing your /home/username directory in the GNOME desktop?
<Zsoci> where can I find universe repo?
<mine> let try it first
<Billiard> kizzo: gnome > desktop maybe, sorry idk
<kizzo> It's cool.
<Billiard> Zsoci: administration > software sources i think
<kizzo> I found it: i believe it's /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<Billiard> kizzo: no that doesnt sound right
<kizzo> If set to true, then Nautilus will use the user's home folder as the desktop. If it is false, then it will use ~/Desktop as the desktop
<meowbuntu> I am looking for a small, extensive, full featured, powerful media player.
<kizzo> ..is the description by it.
<Billiard> kizzo: hold on ill load up a live cd, in the same place there is options for all the icons on the desktop
<Billiard> kizzo: can you just delete home from your desktop?
<Billiard> meowbuntu: maybe you will like vlc
<bodi> ok here's what i did i have os windows vista /// ran backtrack 4 setup dual boot //everything went well until reboot i rebooted typed sudo su than fix- spash // than y and y again now just boots up to backtrack no windows
<Billiard> bodi: this is ubuntu support
<bodi> ok where do i go ?
<Rajasun> meowbuntu: https://launchpad.net/~stemp/+archive/xfce
<furuno> bodi: #windows ?
<Billiard> bodi: backtrack channel?
<Ubuntu_user> is there a xubuntu netbook edition?
<bodi> no i installed backtrack
<meowbuntu> Billiard, vlc is ok i guess. what i am having trouble with is media keeps playing ok for a few minuts then goes funny
<furuno> Ubuntu_user: not yet
<Billiard> meowbuntu: fuzzy?
<Billiard> Ubuntu_user: you can install xfce after you install ubuntu
<furuno> Ubuntu_user: if you want lighweight, try installing LXDE as the desktop environment
<Fbian> g00dmornig!
<furuno> Ubuntu_user: or Openbox
<bodi> is there a backtrack channel
<jcp> Is there an ubuntu equivalent to Windows's Resource Monitor?
<bodi> ?
<meowbuntu> Billiard, yea fuzzy, skippy, jumpy or just goes silent and speeds up
<Billiard> bodi: i think so
<Zsoci> you are right,it is in the repo,but it is out of date what can I get
<furuno> jcp: Gnome System Monitor?
<furuno> jcp: or various terminal command
<leaf-sheep> bodi: #remote-exploit
<Zsoci> 2008 and what I need is 2009 :(
<jcp> I know about System Monitor. Resource monitor in Windows provides information on hard disk usage too, such as which files are being accessed by which processes and how much data they have read in the past minute or so. I can't find a place in System Monitor that does that.
<Finnish> How do I enable H.264-export in Kdenlive
<jcp> furuno: ^
<Billiard> Zsoci: try the apt-get build-deb if you want what you need to build it yourself
<Ubuntu_user> i know i can install xfce, but can i also change the boot up screen?
<indus> hi
<selvam> hai
<bodi> do they have live such as this?
<santhosh> hello
<Billiard> Ubuntu_user: you should be able to yes
<santhosh> how are u man
<bazhang> bodi, #remote-exploit for bt
<jcp> and I have a program I wrote that is causing the processor's iowait usage (reported by top) to go up to around 95%, but I can't figure out what my program is accessing that would cause it to go up that much
<selvam> with your blessing i'm good
<alexstre^> I just booted 9.10 from the live cd on an iMac G5 and right after the boot a pop up showed property drivers to install for my wireless to work, which I enabled and everything was fine. I then completed the install and reboot in the "real, installed" ubuntu and the pop up never showed up... Anyone knows how I can enable those drivers manually?
<santhosh> dodda math
<cheeko> init too long is the message i get it tried installing ubuntu in my pc
<Zsoci> nothing happens
<Rajasun> Ubuntu_user: As far as I can recall, no. There are netbook remixes/editions for Ubuntu and Kubuntu yes but not that I know of for Xubuntu. Not sure if one is the pipeline either. Check with the folks in #xubuntu perhaps.
<Ubuntu_user> alexstre^, Ubuntu works better on regular hardware rather than apple
<furuno> jcp: actually you can see open file and memory maps from System Monitor, right click on the process
<selvam> amela
<meowbuntu> jcp took like 2 sece to find this on google for you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672682
<santhosh> nothing
<jcp> seriously?
 * jcp goes to check
<santhosh> how is this chat
<Zsoci>  Failed to find libcurses or libncurses.  Install them or disable building the Kismet client with --disable-client.  Disabling the client is probably not something you want to do normally.
<selvam> it's ok
<Zsoci> when I hit ./configure
<bodi> yes i know remote exploit is bt but i dont see live help
<bazhang> !ot | selvam santhosh
<ubottu> selvam santhosh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Billiard> Zsoci: did you try what i suggested?
<jcp> meowbuntu: is it possible to tell how much it's read/written to those files?
<alexstre^> Ubuntu_user: I know that already. but it works perfectly from the live cd. not so well once it's installed though... which is a bit weird
<meowbuntu> jcp, i just googles what you asked "ubuntu equivalent to Windows Resource Monitor"
<cheeko> selvam: try some ims
<jcp> yeah, I've been doing the same thing
<meowbuntu> jcp no idea sorry
<jcp> np
<jcp> thanks anyway
<Ubuntu_user> alexstre^, also no flash
<jcp> Actually, one more question. Is it possible to monitor a remote system with Resource Monitor?
<meowbuntu> jcp, have you tested crunchbang os
<Zsoci> apt-get build-deb and what would be the next command?sorry,I'm a newbie for stuff like this
<jcp> I've never heard of ti
<jcp> (it
<jcp> grr, *it
<furuno> jcp: Crunchbang Linux, it ubuntu based with Openbox desktop
<meowbuntu> jcp,  ok look into conky
<jcp> ah, cool
<Billiard> Zsoci: i said   "sudo apt-get build-dep kismet"
<meowbuntu> jcp, http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Zsoci> thank you
<jcp> yeah, just saw it on Synaptic
<jcp> I'll try that and see how it goes
<meowbuntu> jcow, conky is a desktop display for displaying system info and other stuff.
<Zsoci> E: build-deb illegal command
<meowbuntu> ^ jcp
<Billiard> kizzo: did you find the setting? i just found it
<meowbuntu> jcp, , conky is a desktop display for displaying system info and other stuff.
<jcp> ok
<lstarnes> Zsoci: build-dep, not build-deb
<jcp> yeah, just finished installing. Let's see how it works
<justin_> Hey, I need help.
<furuno> !ask | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowbuntu> jcp, crunchbang uses it by default.
<meowbuntu> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<wanted> i am using mathew farewalls emerald theme, but to apply that i want to use emerald -replace, but i have to do this every time i restart my computer.
<furuno> jcp: configuring conky can be painful tought... they should use XML or YAML :/
<justin_> I just updated to 8.10 and now my wireless doesn't work. I think it is because the network manager is using a device I don'
<justin_> t want it to use.
<jcp> haha
<justin_> I have two wireless devices.
<furuno> wanted: in System > Pref > Startup application, add "emerald --replace" entry
<DarkS7ar> i have problems with the wireless in 9.10
<boomernang> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.10 with a nvidia 9800GTX video card(closed drivers) - I had a 21" cheap lcd screen previously, and have now plugged in a 23" lcd tv via DVI. Booted up ubuntu and works flawlessly(res 1920x1080) except, i get like "ripples" or "cuts" on my screen when im watching a movie. Any particular reason for this?
<DarkS7ar> can u help
<guest1> hoooooraaaayyuyy
<meowbuntu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kossan> Anyone that might give a hint on why other computers won't find my computer?
<Billiard> boomernang: which media player?
<Celroc> Hey all, I think something is wrong with my GRUB. All of a sudden, it doesn't have my entry for Gentoo in it, just Ubuntu and Windows... I also see alot of different entries for Ubuntu. I checked my grub.conf, but it looks unchanged. What should I do to get it back to the way it was?
<boomernang> Billiard, vlc and movieplayer.
<justin_> The Network Manager is 8.10 is terrible.
<furuno> boomernang: try using MPlayer with the GL video output
<Billiard> Celroc: could try update-grub
<jussi01> meowbuntu: ?
<indus> boomernang: which player
<Celroc> Billiard: Ok, thanks, will try
<indus> boomernang: yeah like furuno says, experiemtn with video output
<furuno> boomernang: or VDPAU, if you're NV
<justin_> How do I force the network manager to use the correct device?
<jussi01> meowbuntu: please use !ops | reason in future
<Billiard> Celroc: you have more ubuntu entires because of new kernels
<huneph_> K i have a problem. I just downloaded big buck bunny the blender movie and now if i go to my start menu and try to go to my home folder a tab appears on the toolbar with a load symbol then it dissapears and i got nothing
<Celroc> Billiard: Thanks, that makes sence
<Celroc> Billiard: *sense
<boomernang> indus, furuno ok will try a diff video output. Would aspect ratio change anything?
<Celroc> Billiard: Ok, it finished... Now I'll reboot and see if it looks better
<Billiard> huneph_: so you cant see your home contents?
<huneph_> ya
<indus> boomernang: well its 4:3 for normal screens
<huneph_> it doesn't even load
<Celroc> Billiard: And thanks :-)
<Billiard> huneph_: can you ls the contents from a command line
<huneph_> i can get it in totem if i go file open
<Billiard> Celroc: np idk if it will help at all
<indus> boomernang: bbut maybe, i use a 17  inch crt
<huneph_> but my start menu won't open file browser
<indus> so cant say
<cheeko> Billiard: guys i can trun ubuntu i installed it just now again it says init too long
<huneph_> it either freezes
<huneph_> or just nothing
<DarkS7ar> hey ,i'm using ubuntu 9.10 with atheros wireless card but sometimes it disconnects from the network and i cant connect unless i reboot the system.any ideas?
<wanted> furno: i added let me restart the system
<meowbuntu> ops sorry to all opps
<bullgard> [Thunderbird 2.0.0.23] Addressbook > Search > 'Dropdown list' lists as the first two entries 'Name or Email' and 'Category'. The Edit cards do not have a 'Category' field. What does 'Category' correspond to in the Edit card entries?
<kossan> DarkS7ar: What standard is the wireless running?
<Billiard> huneph_: it wont open nauatilus to any folder?
<DarkS7ar> ?
<huneph_> is nautilus the file browser?
<huneph_> if so yes
<meowbuntu> i am having trouble with is media keeps playing ok for a few minuts then goes funny
<huneph_> i can't open anything
<DarkS7ar> kossan: 802.11g
<Billiard> meowbuntu: you try a different media player?
<Billiard> meowbuntu: what type of medai
<kossan> DarkS7ar: The wireless itself.. is it running a/b/g
<DarkS7ar> kossan: is that what u ask
<furuno> meowbuntu: what kind of media? what player?
<wanted> furno: its working man
<DarkS7ar> aaa well its g
<meowbuntu> yes exaile was playing up so i installed vlc and thats just as bad
<Billiard> huneph_: what if you try to open nautilus from the command line
<furuno> wanted: nice :)
<kossan> hmm.. Then I've no idea, have had big trouble with a
<huneph_> whats command?
<albert> how do i install   vlc in ubuntu
<huneph_> in terminal
<Celroc> Billiard: Hmm, didn't fix it
<huneph_> now what
<meowbuntu> furuno, music
<Billiard> huneph_: nautilus
<furuno> albert: in terminal, type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<DarkS7ar> kossan: the most insteresting thing is that with some other linux distros it works perfect
<huneph_> it says "(nautilus:4700): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<huneph_> "
<Billiard> Celroc: idk, you might have to manually add your gentoo
<kossan> DarkS7ar: But let's check what network card you have
<meowbuntu> Billiard, furuno could it be the updates that cause it to playup
<wanted> furno: i got another problem to, my mic is not working in skype, so is there alternative for skype like pidigin or something else
<furuno> meowbuntu: rephrase please
<albert> only that furuno? i heard we need mozilla vlc or something...
<furuno> wanted: try Ekiga
<huneph_> then "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<huneph_> "
<Celroc> Billiard: Funny thing is, my Grub.conf file is unchanged.
<Billiard> huneph_: ok we will try backingup/moving your nautilus settings
<huneph_> alright how?
<meowbuntu> wanted, does your mic work in other apps
<Billiard> huneph_: one sec
<DarkS7ar> kossan: Atheros
<huneph_> wait i got more
<zetheroo> I probably should have not done this but I install Windows 7 on my Ubuntu machine on a seperate partition I created just for the Windows Install ... now however the system boots straight into Windows 7 without giving any attention to grub .... How can I get grub back and running without ruining the Windows install?
<huneph_> nvm
<furuno> albert: you might want to add mozilla-plugin-vlc so it'll be "sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc"
<huneph_> same thing repeated
<wanted> meowbuntu: my mic works in other apps
<kossan> DarkS7ar: give me some more information with ifconfig
<wanted> furno: but how can i use skype in ekiga
<Celroc> !grub zetheroo
<furuno> zetheroo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<boomernang> Billiard, indus - I have tried opengl and a few other modes in the vlc list. Still getting the same problem. I feel this has to do with my xorg.conf or something. Because it got created on another screen.
<meowbuntu> wanted, is it confergured properly in skype
<huneph_> i encrypted my home directory could that do it?
<Billiard> boomernang: you have the nvidia driver enabled?
<Draake> Does ubuntu(linux rather) have a itunes clone so i can manage my "iPhone's iPod" ? and iPhone Apps?
<boomernang> Billiard, yeah
<Billiard> huneph_: yes it could
<huneph_> i've got the key
<Billiard> huneph_: if you did it wrong or something
<furuno> Draake, yes, and it's installed by default, it's called Rhythmbox
<huneph_> it was working fine though
<jdculp> hello
<Draake> furuno, really? awesome!
<huneph_> for quite awhile before it quit
<meowbuntu> Draake, songbird clames to be the opensorce itunes
<goose> how do I generate a server certificate with openSSL? Not self sign, I'm going to submit it for signing, just generate
<wanted> meowbuntu: i can only see one option in the sound settings, thats is pulse audio server,, and no other options, i can hear but my mic is not working
<furuno> Draake: you still need to install codec for MP3 btw :)
<jdculp> my computer is making a poping sound what is it
<mneptok> meowbuntu: please see PM
<Draake> furuno, really? haha. where abouts is that?
<Billiard> huneph_: try this      "mv ~/.nautilus ~/nautilus_old"
<Draake> furuno,  and also wma/wmv ?
<furuno> Draake: pretty simple, just install Ubuntu Restricted Extras from the SOftware Center
<furuno> Draake: yes
<furuno> Draake: all stuff like flash and java also included in Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<meowbuntu> mneptok, ,  i will can you please ask nex time it rude not to
<huneph_> k
<Celroc> Billiard: Maybe I got it, hold on... gonna reboot
<Draake> furuno, i dont see an option for "restricted extras"
<huneph_> just went down a line
<Billiard> huneph_: try running nautilus now
<wanted> meowbuntu: i can only see one option in the sound settings, thats is pulse audio server,, and no other options, i can hear but my mic is not workin
<albert> ++++++++++++++++-------/
<huneph_> same thing as before.
<huneph_> if i have my encryption key
<Draake> furuno, nvm i found it ;)
<huneph_> can i remove encryption?
<furuno> Draake: well, the easisest way for me is open up your terminal, and type in "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Billiard> huneph_: pastebin the error
<albert> whatdo thikn u cah asdfoiasf
<albert> ]asdfoiuht4ewoi[sdaf
<albert> ][asdfknsa
<albert> d[pfaskdf
<albert> [k[ui4saf
<FloodBot2> albert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billiard> huneph_: im not so keen on home encryption
<Draake> furuno, thanks brotha
<huneph_> said command not found
<furuno> Draake: yw ;)
<Billiard> huneph_: what?
<huneph_> (nautilus:4729): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<huneph_> (nautilus:4729): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<huneph_> pastebin
<huneph_> (nautilus:4729): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<FloodBot2> huneph_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Celroc> Billiard: Back... still not working...
<albert> lasdfjhalf]afkaw
<albert> ]aksfdas
<Kage_Jittai> does ubuntu use ext4 yet?
<cheeko> yes
<leaf-sheep> Kage_Jittai: Yes.
<Billiard> Celroc: idk sorry
<lstarnes> Kage_Jittai: it has been supported since 9.04
<indus> Kage_Jittai: it does if you
<indus> install fresh 9.10
<lstarnes> Kage_Jittai: and is the default for 9.10
<huneph_> pasted on paste
<Celroc> Billiard: Np. Thanks for trying, though :-)
<Kage_Jittai> k
<huneph_> pastebin
<mneptok> albert: please stop
<meowbuntu> wanted, try again is your mic pluged in. is it turned up to max in ubuntu settings
<Zsoci> thank you so much.I'm really happy now :)
<furuno> s
<meowbuntu> wanted, in terminal type alsamixer
<meowbuntu> ^ * or alisamixa
<Draake> furuno, you wouldn't happen to know of a program that can read the file and organize everything? i had them all organized in iTunes.. Artist/Song Name/etc
<Celroc> Hey all, all of a sudden (maybe it was after an update) my GRUB changed to be quite different (I had it somewhat customized), and I can't seem to get it back to normal. My grub.conf still has all of the entries
<furuno> Draake: Rhythmbox can do that
<Draake> furuno, nice!
<boomernang> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.10 with a nvidia 9800GTX video card(closed drivers) - I had a 21" cheap lcd screen previously, and have now plugged in a 23" lcd tv via DVI. Booted up ubuntu and works flawlessly(res 1920x1080) except, i get like "ripples" or "cuts" on my screen when im watching a movie on vlc/mediaplayer. I have tried different video outputs and not helping at all. Could this be a hsync/vsync issue since my xorg.conf was created on another
<boomernang>  screen?
<meowbuntu> Billiard, furuno any ideas on my music media faults
<furuno> Draake: or you might want to take a look at Songbird at getsondbird.com
<furuno> Draake: * getsongbird.com
<Billiard> meowbuntu: idk
<Draake> im never going back to winblows
<indus> boomernang: check the xorg settings for the monitor entries
<meowbuntu> furuno, i was meaning that after i updated could that cause my media to stop playing properly
<furuno> can anyone give me an "intact" /etc/apt/sources.list please? My Linux Mint 8 only list the archive.ubuntu.com which is slow :/
<leaf-sheep> !mint | furuno
<ubottu> furuno: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<huneph_> billiard if it helps i'm using ubuntu studio 64 bit 9.10
<Flannel> furuno: That is an intact one.
<jussi01> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<furuno> no I just want an intact "/etc/apt/sources.list" file from Ubuntu karmic
<kraitos> i remove xubuntu-desktop and now ubuntu is slower, can anyone help?
<meowbuntu> furuno, you need to go tp the linux mint irc channel on sportchat
<boomernang> indus, here is my xorg.conf created by the command 'sudo Xorg :1 -configure' - http://pastebin.com/d46f56c81
<meowbuntu> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<furuno> kraitos: so what are you using now?
<furuno> yeah I know that :/
<Flannel> furuno: Having it full of archive.ubuntu.com *is* an "intact" sources.list
<boomernang> indus, it seems to be all automated even in the conf these days :(
<kraitos> gnome, the original desktop, furuno
<meowbuntu> furuno, mint is not supported here
<bullgard> [Thunderbird 2.0.0.23] Addressbook > Search > 'Dropdown list' lists as the first two entries 'Name or Email' and 'Category'. The Edit cards do not have a 'Category' field. What does 'Category' correspond to in the Edit card entries?
<Billiard> huneph_: can you pastebin the nautilus error?
<furuno> kraitos: maybe you want to try lxde instead
<indus> boomernang: use the nvidia settigns tool to adjust monitor settings
<Zsoci> thank you so much!now I solved everything :)
<kraitos> furuno, also when i go to log in my splash image is tan orange color.
<meowbuntu> furuno, are you using ubuntu or mint atm
<furuno> kraitos: yes it's the default ubuntu brown
<furuno> meowbuntu: I'm on mint
<Flannel> meowbuntu: Please stop.
<furuno> well nvm I find them myself :/
<kraitos> furuno, i removed xfce because ubuntu was being slow in log in.
<meowbuntu> then go to mint chanel for mint questions i got kicked out of here for doing that the other day
<meowbuntu> ^ furuno
<Kage_Jittai> hello cheeko is having a issue loading init after he makes a selection from the grub menu.  Is it possible he is passing to many arguements to init?  The error message is "init too long"
<furuno> kraitos: why you remove xfce? xfce is your desktop...
<meowbuntu> Flannel, stop what exactly
<kraitos> furuno, but i used to have the 9.10 screen splash how do i put it back to that.
<mneptok> meowbuntu: the point was made with the original triggering of the factoid by jussi01.
<indus> meowbuntu: oversight
<boomernang> indus, I would have no idea what to change. However, there is a new tab in there called DFP-0 (LG M2362D) which is my tv. This "force GPU scaling" is ticked. Sus.
<indus> meowbuntu: nvm it
<Ubuntu_user> where can i find eeexubuntu?
<furuno> kraitos, try reinstalling xfce bt installing "xubuntu-desktop"
<zetheroo> ok well I followed the Ubuntu documentation to reinstall grub and its not working!
<indus> boomernang: hmm gpu scaling?
<meowbuntu> indus, what is that
<Flannel> furuno: You're looking for additional mirrors.  See !mirrors (/msg ubottu mirrors)
<indus> meowbuntu: ask Flannel
<furuno> Flannel: oh ty :)
<mine> i have down some package for update  ,how to make it search in the dir  before search on line
<furuno> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<kraitos> furuno, sorry for the confusion. i install xubuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu so i could use xfce. and i did like it because it was slower starting up and shutingdown.
<boomernang> indus, force gpu scaling is ticked and gpu scaling is "stretched". the scaling method options are "stretched/centered/aspect ratio" Thats all I can change in that tab. I will give aspect ratio a go.
<furuno> kraitos: how about LXDE?
<zetheroo> grub-setup is giving me warnings and telling me that what I am doing is not a good idea :) ha
<indus> boomernang: ! YES
<echotone> does anybody know why i wouldnt be able to install 9.10 after installing windows 7 and trying a clean install of ubuntu?
<kraitos> furuno, what exactly is LXDE?
<indus> boomernang: always aspect ratio is better i suppose
<furuno> kraitos: a lightweight desktop environment
<Billiard> echotone: whats stopping you?
<indus> boomernang: tried xv output in player too
<zetheroo> this is why some documentation is a headache to follow ... its not complete ...
<meowbuntu> !facts
<echotone> i have no clue. it doesnt get past letting me select whether to install or run live. either one gives me a black screen forever
<Flannel> echotone: Try using the alternate CD to install
<furuno> echotone: are you burn the CD correctly?
<Billiard> echotone: check the cd for defects?
<echotone> i am using it right now
<kraitos> furuno, i just want gnome the way i had it, because i spend a lot of time setting it up like i wanted it.
<Billiard> echotone: check the md5
<Draake> furuno, hmmm. it don't seem to recognize my iphone
<echotone> i installed it and when i boots it goes black
<Ubuntu_user> where can i find eeexubuntu?
<meowbuntu> can anyone help me with my media issues
<huneph> I'm having nautilus problems anyone?
<kraitos> furuno, i just want gnome the way i had it, because i spend a lot of time setting it up like i wanted it.
<Billiard> echotone: you just said you cant even boot the cd
 * meowbuntu will leave and come back if he cant get help atm 
<Flannel> echotone: That's a problem with X in the live environment.  You could spend time diagnosing/fixing it, or you could just download and install with the alternate CD.
<echotone> it doesnt boot a regular cd. so i made an alternate and it boots and installs but the os doesnt boot
<Billiard> echotone: did you install the boot loader to the mbr?
<bullgard> How can I specify in pavumeter a PulsAudio source device to monitor (see man pavumeter)?
<echotone> how do i do that?
<cheeko> Billiard: im having the same prob
<Billiard> echotone: the alternate cd you have to do it
<mneptok> meowbuntu: what are the issues, exactly?
<huneph> anyone know what causes nautilus to not open?
<Flannel> echotone: What do you mean by "doesn't boot" after you've installed via the alternate CD?
<huneph> getting error 4787
<Flannel> echotone: Does it get to GRUB?
<cheeko> Flannel: it says init too long
<furuno> huneph: try reinstall nautilus? remove it with "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge nautilus"
<echotone> yes. i run the installer from the alternate cd and then reboot the comp. it starts the os and i get the ubuntu logo...but then it switches to black and i cant do anything.
<echotone> billiard.. how do i do that?
<kraitos> can anyone help me with my problem?
<Tina-> anyone know where i can find the source of the netbook-launcher (unr) , i want to compile it for my non ubuntu linux
<Flannel> echotone: Alright, once you're at the black screen, can you hit ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a terminal?
<cheeko> Flannel: u have any idea
<echotone> i am installing again right now. but i didnt try.
<echotone> i doubt it tho
<Flannel> echotone: Once it does, try it.  You've got X problems apparently
<boomernang> indus, damn man. aspect-ratio didn't change a thing. Neither did unticking 'force gpu scale'.
<zetheroo1> here is the output of me trying to reinstall grub to /dev/sda2 http://pastebin.com/m47c348dc
<echotone> how would i go about fixing x problems?
<Billiard> echotone: there is an option when installing via the alternate cd, you should use the desktop cd if you are a novice
<Flannel> Billiard: That's not relevant to the problems he's having at all.
<Tina-> zetheroo1: why not set it to mbr?
<echotone> the desktop cd wont boot. thats why i made the alternate cd in the first place
<zetheroo1> Tina-: I have no idea ... I am just following the Ubuntu Documentation on the topic
<Flannel> echotone: You probably have to reconfigure it or something, I'm not up on the new X stuff, so I unfortunately can't help you.  Someone else here should be able to
<echotone> thanks anyways flannel. i'll keep working on it
<zetheroo1> !grub
<Tina-> it is a bad idea to do thing when you have no idea :o
<Billiard> Flannel: echotone: sorry, when i told him about the boot loader he made it sound like it still booted win 7 and didnt get grub
<furuno> echotone: this might help : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg, it has quite nice info
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zetheroo1> Tina-: well I have done it before ... but not with Karmic
<Kage_Jittai> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<echotone> I'll check it out. it installs win7 and runs it.
<zetheroo1> Tina-: anyhow .. I followed the documentation easily ..
<echotone> it also runs osx86 and win xp.
<echotone> only not linuc
<huneph> need some nautilus help anyone an expert?
<Tina-> ic then it can be sane not to use mbr ;)
<qlg> anbody use gtk to program
<cheeko> echotone can u come to #kubuntu
<opossum_oisif> how do I reset the dashboard (icons in the top-right side for notifications, windows, session...) what is the file to remove?
<Tina-> zetheroo1: i dont like grub2 much i think i downgrade to .97
<huneph> nautilus experts?
<huneph> anyone?
<furuno> opossum_oisif: do you want to remove the system tray? just right click and choose remove from panel
<furuno> huneph: maybe try #gnome
<Ubuntu_user> where can i find eeexubuntu?
<furuno> huneph: I mean, ##gnome
<Tina-> Ubuntu_user: try UNR
<zetheroo1> Tina-: I really don't mind grub2 and have gotten around things I thought were limitations ... but maybe this documentation has not been updated ..
<opossum_oisif> furuno, I would to reset/reload to origin the panel
<furuno> opossum_oisif: I don't quite understand what do you mean...
<Tina-> zetheroo1: it refuses to make me a line for my gentoo :|
<Ubuntu_user> Tina-, UNR actually uses MORE ram than default setup, and i prefer xfce anyhow
<zetheroo1> Tina-: did you manually insert it ...
<kraitos> can anyone tell me were the login splash are located and how to change the login splash?
<furuno> Ubuntu_user: how abour Crunchbang?
<opossum_oisif> furuno, I want to go back to the original panel that it comes with karmic , I will search on google
<Ubuntu_user> furuno, nah, i like having a desktop lol
<Tina-> Ubuntu_user: it not uses much ram +/-300MB in idle
<Ubuntu_user> Tina-, was i misinformed?
<furuno> opossum_oisif: oh, you can just add item to the panel by right clicking on the panel and choosing add to panel, and arrange them by moving them by dragging with the middle mouse button
<Tina-> it really works fine on my eeepc
<furuno> Ubuntu_user: Crunchbang use an Openbox desktop which is pretty light onr esources
<meowbuntu> hey i just lost menu baar in xchat how to get it back again
<Tina-> mk90h eeepc
<furuno> meowbuntu: press CTRL+F9
<dylan__> can anyone tell me why ubuntu 9.10 won't connect to windows xp shared files ???
<Tina-> meowbuntu: just a guess ctr +m
<zetheroo1> does anyone know how to restore GRUB after installing Windows?
<pengu8> hello guys, i have a question about Cairo desktop... is the version for linux and the one for windows, are they the same thing? is Ciaro in linux opensource?
<opossum_oisif> furuno, I think rm -rf .gconf/apps/panel .gnome2/panel2.d will solve my problem
<nomad77> Tina-: lxlauncher for eeepc is on lxde's sourceforge project page if that's what you meant.
<furuno> opossum_oisif: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge gnome-panel might be better :)
<zetheroo1> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Bridge|> is this the easiest way to setup a mail server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer ???
 * Tina- goes look that up
<opossum_oisif> furuno, I just want to retrieve the original disposition of my icons in the panel
<nomad77> Tina-: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxde/files/
<Draake> Can iTunes be ran on Wine1.2 ?
<meowbuntu> when installing apps what are debugging files for. they are not installed by default for any app
<Ubuntu_user> for netbooks would xubuntu be better?
<huneph> I really need some nautilus help anyone
<Ubuntu_user> i mean xfce better than gnome
<Ubuntu_user> Draake, you tried banshee?
<justin_> My wireless connection has died after the update to 8.10. Can anyone help me fix it?
<Tina-> nomad77: i mean the gnome starter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=unr-favorites-small.png
<meowbuntu> Ubuntu_user, it depends you should google something like ubuntu for netbooks or netbook linux os
<Draake> Ubuntu_user, i tried quite a few, and neither can see my iPhone
<huneph> i cant get nautilus to open anyone have similar problem?
<pengu8> hello guys, i have a question about Cairo desktop... is the version for linux and the one for windows, are they the same thing? is Ciaro in linux opensource? anyone? please...
<kharloss> hi there. i have a counter strike server, i usually use "./hlds_run -game yyyy " to initialize it, but I found something strange ; after ps -aux | grep hlds appear something like this "./hlds_amd -game cstrike -autoupdate -secure +exec server.cfg +ip 86.121.126.15 +port 27015 +maxplayers 20 +map de_dust2  "   problem ofcourse is .. my  server is Intel based ... any sugestion ?
<Draake> Ubuntu_user, but not banshee, does it see iPhones?
<huneph> anyone nautilus/
<huneph> help
<nomad77> huneph: oopen htop see if its already running a process if so kill it. if not call nautilus from xterm so you will see any errors
<huneph> htop
<Ubuntu_user> Draake, i don't know. i know it does ipods
<huneph> i've already run it from xterm
<huneph> and i got an error
<huneph> i just don't know how to fix it
<nomad77> huneph: the error was ?
<Draake> is it possible to have a "Desktop" on Ubuntu 9.10
<huneph> http://pastie.org/738580
<Ubuntu_user> Draake, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=use+iphone+with+ubuntu lol
<meowbuntu> anyone know of a small webbrowser for linux. firefox is ok but a tad bloated. i want something that is simple but can handle most of what firefox can
<furuno> meowbuntu: epiphany
<justin_> I really need some help.
<syn-ack> links2. :P
<syn-ack> j/k
<ardchoille> Draake: yes, you can install a desktop with: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<meowbuntu> Draake, a desktop on ubuntu 9.10. it comes with a desktop running by default
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: he may have installed server
<nomad77> huneph: its dbus related i'd try logout/login again to gnome
<huneph> k i'll try
<justin_> I can't seem to find any networks. I think Network Manager is using a wrong device to look for signals.
<justin_> How do I make it use a different device?
<Tina-> i found it nomad77 it is called maximus
<Light-> justin_, it uses all available devices by default
<justin_> How do I make it use only one device?
<nomad77> Tina-: cool,sorry i misunderstood
<Zsoci> i installed from source.may I delete the library from where i installed the program or not?
<_Agent86_> hi
<_Agent86_> having issues installing libcssl (http://cssl.sourceforge.net)
<Light-> justin_, I dont think you can. if you want more control, you'll have to use commandline/iwconfig
<_Agent86_> installed libtool using aptitude
<justin_> How do I use iwconfig?
<Draake> meowbuntu, no. i got this menu on the left.. and nothing on my desktop
<suwro> hello
<_Agent86_> "make" constantly returns "libtool: error: you must specify a MODE."
<suwro> where does seahorse keep the saved passwords?
<Bridge|> any recommend a simple/easy mailserver?
<geirha> Draake: You have the Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Draake> by the way, im running the netbook remix version
<_Agent86_> I've tried "libtool --mode=install gcc -Wall -D_GNU_SOURCE -g -O -c test.c", for example, editing the makefile
<nomad77> meowbuntu: kazehakase,midori(webkit) epiphany are 3
<_Agent86_> returns "libtool: install: no file or destination specified
<geirha> Draake: It's in the System Preferences section somewhere, don't know what it's called. Desktop switcher maybe.
<meowbuntu> drcan you please take a screenshot and post it on imagebin
<meowbuntu> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<_Agent86_> how do I get this thing to work??
<meowbuntu> _Agent86_, what you trying to install
<_Agent86_> libcssl
<_Agent86_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cssl/
<Draake> yes
<Draake> geirha, yes
<bgoldsmith> greetings - HP Minitower 7500 core2duo, trying to install ubuntu server 9.10 64bit with RAID 1 on two identical 500GB drives. (first time installing RAID) I now have a box that does not boot OR go into the BIOS setup or boot menu, and does not boot from the installer USB drive. BIOS enables VGA and shows the inital splash graphic and hence goes to a blank screen with E2 on it. Googling for the error code didn't help.
<Draake> what is the difference between the Netbook Remix and the Regular version anyways? I thought Netbook Remix was for laptops, thats why I installed that version :-\
<leaf-sheep> Draake: It is aimed for netbooks. Smaller than laptops. :)
<root> #squid -k reconfigure    (when this command gives the following error will occure)
<root> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 1 to process 18406: (3) No such process
<root> how we can rectify ?
<tstebut> hello
<_Agent86_> I just need a simple library for reliable serial comms, to send/receive strings, without having to understand every little in and out to get it done
<meowbuntu> Draake, show us a screenshot of your problem then
<geirha> Draake: Mostly, the only difference is that the UNR has that desktop layout more suited for very small screens.
<justin_> How do I check and see if a network device has proper drivers installed?
<tstebut> I have an ubuntu server karmic and a customized kernel
<Draake> leaf-sheep, but, anything is different as in default apps? or is it just the X that is different?
<tstebut> but I'm missing something
<leaf-sheep> Draake: Revamped user interfaces, mostly.
<_Agent86_> I've tried reverse-engineering tiny serial, tried and failed to understand minicom's source so I could do what it does, I'm just about out of ideas
<suwro> anyone know where seahorse save the passwords? I have to copy all my old passwords to the new account.
<_Agent86_> so now trying CSSL
<_Agent86_> and can't get it to install.
<Draake> ill brb, i just installed a desktop. im going to reboot
<_Agent86_> I know linux isn't meant to be easy and user-friendly but people have been doing this sort of thing for over two decades, I was expecting it to be the least of my problems...
<tstebut> My uname -r gives : 2.6.31.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64, whereas grub menu.lst have : kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-server....and I have only one dir in /lib/modules, that is : 2.6.31-16-server
<tstebut> What is my problem ?
<suwro> noody use seahorse to save passwords?
<ianyikos> i just tried to compile a program, and it said "failed to build debian package", but the program still works.  what does that mean?
<Flannel> _Agent86_: You need a terminal to your serial port? or what?
<suwro> ianyikos: it means you failed to make .deb package
<justin_> I should have never updated to 8.10....
<justin_> It's always something stupid.
<ianyikos> can i still do that without damaging the program?
<justin_> Wireless worked fine before...
<justin_> Now it sucks, and I can't just move that computer.
<tstebut> nobody ?
<bgoldsmith> greetings channel, has anyone been in a situation where you can enter neither the BIOS setup or the boot menu and get a blank screen with E2 written on it?
<suwro> ianyikos: you can but it's not the debian way, you need to install something to be able to make .deb packages, I can't remember the package name...
<blackman> sed for |word/s*|  /s* being one or more spaces?
<ianyikos> configure-debian?
<suwro> ianyikos: no...
<shaji> #squid -k reconfigure    (when this command gives the following error will occure)
<shaji> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 1 to process 18406: (3) No such process
<shaji> how we can rectify ?
<suwro> ianyikos: that's an old package to ease debian configuration... hold on I'm looking for it.
<_Agent86_> Flannel: I'm writing a program to monitor input from a microcontroller on a serial interface over USB and issue instructions - basically just read and write strings
<_Agent86_> to a serial port
<shaji> #squid -k reconfigure    (when this command gives the following error will occure)
<shaji> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 1 to process 18406: (3) No such process
<shaji> how we can rectify ?
<Flannel> _Agent86_: Ah, you'll just open the device (/dev/ttyS#) like any other file
<mylisto2> hey all
<_Agent86_> I can access it from minicom just fine, but when I use tiny serial, opening the first time gives perfect read/write, but after exit, can't connect again to that device (no hangup, I think).
<_Agent86_> I don't have that problem with minicom, so its obviously doing something different.
<ianyikos> would it be dh-make-perl?  i think the program uses perl, but i'm not sure.
<_Agent86_> So, I need to incorporate that into my program (so not just read/write like file, has to close properly so can be reopened) so if it needs to close and reopen the connection, it can do so.
<sal_> justin. what kind of device are you trying to set up?
<suwro> ianyikos: dh-make, debhelper, devscripts, fakeroot, pbuilder, debian-policy - I think that's it
<Flannel> _Agent86_: Just closing it 'properly' via the program should be enough (again, just like a file) as far as I'm aware.
<_Agent86_> I tried to pick through minicom's source to see what its doing, but no go
<_Agent86_> Flannel: Yep, should work, but doesn't.
<mynewusername> hey all
<sal_> a wireless card? internal? pcmcia
<tstebut> So I guess nobody can help me :/
<suwro> ianyikos: here's a link: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-start.en.html#s-needprogs
<Celroc> tstebut: Just logged in. What's up
<Celroc> *?
<_Agent86_> I tried using the HUPCL flag on termios, no go.
<tstebut> yup
<tstebut> My uname -r gives : 2.6.31.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64, whereas grub menu.lst have : kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-server....and I have only one dir in /lib/modules, that is : 2.6.31-16-server
<tstebut> Celroc, what's my problem ?
<_Agent86_> I tried using tcsetattr to manually drop the RTS and DTR pins, no go.
<tstebut> what uname gives disturbs me ...
<Celroc> tstebut: I don't know. I'm not very experienced, sorry
<tstebut> Trying to install vm hipervisor....
<_Agent86_> I have no idea what minicom's doing to cleanly exit and still be able to access the serial port on the next execution.
<tstebut> k
<shaji> #squid -k reconfigure    (when this command gives the following error will occure)
<shaji> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 1 to process 18406: (3) No such process
<shaji> how we can rectify ?
<Flannel> _Agent86_: Here's a trial program, you should be able to gut it, and see if it works more than once, and then step backwards: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/programming/c/linux_pgcserial.html
<_Agent86_> So, I turn to libcssl to see if it does any better - and can't get it to install.
<Celroc> Is a person who called him- or her-self Billiard still online? If so, I finally fixed my GRUB problem :-)
<ReggyLove> i have a lot if pixielisation on videos played in VLC/Totem in Ubuntu 8.04 screenshot-> http://imagebin.ca/img/gtAcMIg.png how can i fix it ?
<_Agent86_> Flannel: Tried that earlier today. Returned rubbish on read, not sure why.
<Celroc> tstebut: What was your question again? I think I may have missed what was happening....
<tstebut> My uname -r gives : 2.6.31.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64, whereas grub menu.lst have : kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-server....and I have only one dir in /lib/modules, that is : 2.6.31-16-server
<_Agent86_> I set it to send "V" and "V\n", which the micro should have responded to with version - returned non-ASCII, so got symbols printed to screen.
<tstebut> what uname gives disturbs me ...
<tstebut> *Celroc
<ianyikos> so i can run checkinstall a second time without damaging anything?
<Celroc> tstebut: Sorry, I guess I can't help... I don't even know what exactly is wrong lol
<tstebut> I think uname should give me the kernel name that is in grub menu
<sidb> hi I need help with network manager and wireless ... I need to know about what 'service' is ... can someone please message me?
<tstebut> ain't it not ?
<sidb> What does 'service' field means when connecting to wireless point?
<_Agent86_> does the same thing on start and close as tiny serial, so I'm not hopeful...same termios flags, same approach to resetting com port
<Celroc> tstebut: Oh. Hmm, this is kind of out of my league. Can you still boot up ok and everything?
<sidb> The 'service' field is showing up in the same dialog when asking for the wireless password, what should I type in it?
<tstebut> Sure I can
<tstebut> I can
<tstebut> But I can't do modprobe
<Celroc> tstebut: Oh...
<sidb> Test
<shyam_k`> on my friend's laptop keyboard and mouse are failing to detect.. he tried blocking apic and acpi with acpi=off and noapic nolapic.. but that doesn't make it work.. external keyboard and mouse are being detected and works ok.. can that be an IRQ clash? how to resolve the clash if thats the problem?
<Celroc> tstebut: Did you write up the grub.conf file, or is it the default one?
<tstebut> default....generated by install
<Celroc> tstebut: Ah, ok.... Sorry, but I don't think I can really help
<tstebut> :/
<shaji> #squid -k reconfigure    (when this command gives the following error will occure)
<shaji> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 1 to process 18406: (3) No such process
<shaji> how we can rectify ?
<Celroc> I'm sorry man, I'm just not very experienced...
<Celroc> (The above to tstebut )
<skyl> I'm having no luck yanking text from vim and the ctrl+shift+v into another terminal
<skyl> then*
<Celroc> Bye all. Best of luck to you in resolving that matter, tstebut . Someone who just came in may be able to help you
<shyam_k`> he can't suspend x and check because the keyboard and mouse are completely stuck leaving him no choise to even try out the ttys
<skyl> -xterm_clipboard
<skyl> oh no!
<skyl> is there an ubuntu binary that comes compiled with xterm clipboard
<chilli0> Im downloading a torrent and i got Error: To many open files Im using Transmition  I have tryed this sudo echo "* - nofile 1024" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<chilli0>  But no help
<JPSman> healp!  heh.  I just ran firefox as root and now all my book marks are missing, the home button doesnt go to the home page I set (google, it goes to mozlla.com) and the stop button doesn't work
<JPSman> I can't save any bookmakrs
<skyl> vim in the package manager that has +xterm_clipboard
<skyl> why doesn't it have this by default?
<drake> Okay, i back. I guess the desktop didn't work. when i say i want a desktop.. meaning i can put icons on it.. etc, like windows is? is that possible?
<drake> http://www.biessie.com/ubuntu is a screenshot of what im talking about
<drake> How can I get a desktop.. and one like this.. ? http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/405394003_15b04e2c2e_o.png
<skyl> how can I recompile vim but make it play nice with the package manager?
<chilli0> JPSman,  Dont run as root
<mpih> Hi. When you uninstall Ubuntu/Wubi from XP/Vista, doesn't it restore boot.ini again and removes grub?
<JPSman> Chilli0 well Im not now
<JPSman> its broken
<chilli0> oh
<sidb> Anyone know what 'service' field is when connecting to a wireless access point?
<JPSman> the reload button is greyed out to
<chilli0> JPSman,  Weird try reinstalling ?
<JPSman> Chilli0 yeah I did.  Un installed and reinstalled it
<mynewusername> so I have this crappy usb soundcard I want to get working
<JPSman> maybe I should un install and then delete he .mozilla in my home directory
<ardchoille> JPSman: you can delete ~/.mozilla without uninstalling
<chilli0> JPSman, Backup .mozilla ( in home) And fully uninstall it
<skyl> ah vim-gnome I think
<ardchoille> JPSman: I think it's simply a permissions issue, try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.mozilla
<drake> Can anyone help me with Desktop on Netbook Remix?
<chilli0> AFk
<bullgard> How can I specify in pavumeter a PulseAudio source device to monitor (see man pavumeter)?
<skyl> yep, woohoo
<nitin> how to enable per pixel transparency, for an overlay?
<nitin> through overlay for per pixel transparency
<g3ntlg1ant> disconnect
<JPSman> oh thank god
<nitin> I mean through sysfs or through some IOCTL
<JPSman> ardchoille you are a life saver
<JPSman> why would it do that?
<someone1000033> can anyone see me now?
<guyvdb_> I am trying to build a vanilla kernel for ubuntu 9.10 server. I need a 2.6.27 kernel. I build it fine according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#AltBuildMethod but I think I am doing something wrong in creating the initrd image. I get an error fs does not have a /sbin/init.
<someone1000033> Anyone know what I should type in'service' field when connecting to a wireless access point?
<leoncismeck> can someone please fucking explain to me why install tor+validalia doesn't work
<leoncismeck> cause it doens't make a damn bit of sense to m
<leoncismeck> or why firefox wants to use polipo, despite me not having installed it
 * starsunflowersu is away: I'm busy
<virtuald> leoncismeck: how are you trying to install it?
<leoncismeck> virtuald: I added a repo for tor, installed it and vidalia with apt-get
<ardchoille> JPSman: because you ran it as root. Never run a web-enabled app as root.
<leoncismeck> had to stop tor manually because it was already running so vidalia couldn't start it
<virtuald> leoncismeck: is it working now?
<g3ntl3g1ant> help with sound not working on my laptop
<bullgard> Why do I obtain this warning? "~$ padevchooser; WARNING: Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable, path=/, member=Introspect"
<leoncismeck> virtuald: yeah I guess
<leoncismeck> I had to setup privoxy manually
<ardchoille> JPSman: Also, you can find any root-owned files in your home dir with: find /home/$USER -user root
<leoncismeck> and remove vidalia from the equatin
<leoncismeck> but it was still far more difficult than it should have been
<leoncismeck> quite irritating really
<virtuald> o.o
<drake> rake@drake-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install desktop-switcher
<drake> Reading package lists... Done
<drake> Building dependency tree
<drake> Reading state information... Done
<drake> Package desktop-switcher is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<drake> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot2> drake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drake> sorry
<drake> whats that mean? ^^
<ardchoille> !info desktop-switcher | drake
<ubottu> drake: Package desktop-switcher does not exist in karmic
<ardchoille> That's what is means
<drake> hmmm, an ubuntu howto told me to download that.. heh
<ardchoille> drake: ubuntu netbook remix items went through a change, looks like some of the components
<ardchoille> are no longer there or may have been merged
<ardchoille> drake: it's an old how-to then
<chilli0> Im downloading a torrent and i got Error: To many open files Im using Transmition  I have tryed this sudo echo "* - nofile 1024" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<drake> ardchoille, i'm trying to get rid of the Netbook Remix desktop and get the regular one..
<drake> ardchoille, http://biessie.com/ubuntu/Screenshot.png thats what mine looks like.. :(
<Slart> chilli0: that command didn't give you an error?
<chilli0> Slart,  Nop
<ardchoille> drake: that looks like the new one
<chilli0> Slart,  I did it as admin
<ardchoille> drake: The odl one had a pane on each side
<Ranakah> it's possible to downgrade ubuntu karmic xorg server to intrepid version?
<drake> ardchoille, yea, i don't want that version of desktop.. i wan't the "regular desktop" with icons on the desktop etc.
<ardchoille> drake: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<drake> i did that
<ardchoille> drake: then  you'll have to remove the unr items
<drake> o okay, how i do that ? :-\ very new to this distro
<zerq> my sound starts crackling after a while, not sure what app is doing it but the only way I know how to fix it is to reboot... tried restarting pulseaudio.. what would be a better way to restart the whole audio system
<Slart> chilli0: not really sure what the limit is on a default system.. you're sure it isn't a limit set by transmission?
<zerq> (without rebooting)
<ardchoille> drake: try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-netbook-remix
<chilli0> Slart,  I have no clue
<ardchoille> drake: then do this for good measure: sudo apt-get autoremove
<newbie> hi all
<g3ntl3g1ant> hello
<drake> ardchoille, trying now. ill post results
<newbie> i am trying to create a live cum install CD "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch" following this document..
<zerq> live cum install CD.. <.<
<newbie> everything went fine but when i try to install using ubiquity.,it stucks in the time zone selection window..
<GodFazha> wat
<newbie> zerq, yeah..live cd..
<drake> ardchoille, okay, it uninstalled everything.. still looks the same.. is a restart required??
<ardchoille> drake: log out and back in?
<drake> ardchoille, kk
<aboeing> hi all, i require "/lib/modules/'uname -r'/build/include/linux/modversions.h" to install a CAN driver, but I don't have this file. does anyone know which package i need to install to get this?
<zerq> hmm.. alsa force-reload.. still with the crackling x_x
<zerq> I hate rebooting linux to fix things
<zerq> it feels so windows 95
<zerq> is there some way to restart a lower level part of the over 9000 layer sound system..?
<newbie> i installed ubiquity, casper and all other dependencies..and there is no proper log in the debug file also
<drake> ardchoille, No luck.. hmm
<Guest44199> hello
<g3ntl3g1ant> hello
<Guest44199> why my nick is guest44199??
<sweetandy> Guest44199: type "/nick yournick" to change it
<sweetandy> Guest44199: Without quotes.
<Psinetic> was there like some kind of serious security update or something? i just ran "sudo apt-get upgrade" and it's taking HOURS to upgrade, it's like HUGE
<ardchoille> Guest44199: because the nick you chose is registered to someone else
<Guest44199> ok
<qbawar> grate
<qbawar> thanks
<Psinetic> so wuts up with this security upgrade? anyone else see this...
<drake> :( i want a dam desktop
<g3ntl3g1ant> drake: same
<Sacho> Psinetic: 30 megs update
<drake> g3ntl3g1ant, you installed the netbook remix?
<chilli0> Im downloading a torrent and i got Error: To many open files Im using Transmition  I have tryed this sudo echo "* - nofile 1024" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<Sacho> +here :)
<Psinetic> Sacho, it's alot bigger than that, i'm running on a relatively fast computer and it's still a six hour update
<mefiX> hi guys! is there any repo/ppa that already has thunderbird 3?
<ardchoille> mefiX: you can search for a tb ppa here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<bgoldsmith> solved the BIOS freeze after installing Ubuntu server by resetting the CMOS, in case anyone read the original question.
<bgoldsmith> thank you.
<ranjan_> can any body can tell me in which folder this sample osd notification script are located in ubuntu 9.10
<SilentKillzR> http://undeadnetwork.com/signup.php <- torrenters check this out, we need uploaders, anyone with the knowledge, and upload speed we need you!
<g3ntl3g1ant> na not yet
<ubuntu> Hello, there.
<ardchoille> SilentKillzR: Please don't advertise here
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> I was wondering if any of you could help me.
<ardchoille> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> thanks. I was trying to use firestarter in sharing my internet connection, and it just won't allow the client pc to connect to the internet. How can I configure my ubutu pc to sever as dhcp server, or just to share my internet connection to another pc at home.
<Status0> Good morning (GMT+2)
<ubuntu> I have two network  cards, eth0 has dsl and internal network goes to eth1
<soreau> ubuntu: You probably want to use masquerading..
<ubuntu> ok. how do I proceed
<soreau> ubuntu: google connection sharing ubuntu
<drake> Can anyone please help me with converting from Ubuntu Netbook Remix GUI to the regular Ubuntu GUI?
<Status0> i have question, dose Ubuntu 9.10 server seppoust to be without gui ?
<Status0> drake, he
<ubuntu> thanks soreau. do I need to install another software like dnsmasq etc to do that? I'm using hardy. ty
<Status0> drake, hi,
<drake> Status0, hello
<ziroday> !ics | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Status0> drake, what do mean in "Gui"
<Status0> ?
<drake> Status0, check this out..  www.biessie.com/ubuntu/
<soreau> ubuntu: Did you find the connection sharing how-to on the forums by googling that? Those instructions should gt you going
<ardchoille> Status0: afaik, the server edition only has cli, no gui
<ubuntu> hello ubottu. thanks. I will look into that.
<DNS777> lol
<ubuntu> thanks soreau.
<drake> look at the screenshot
<drake> thats my "desktop"
<drake> i want a regular desktop, one i can put icons on, recycle bin, etc...
<DNS777> ubottu seems like a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DNS777> ;-)
<isolat3dsh33p> We know that ubottu =_=
<Status0> ardchoille, thanks, where i can be involt in developing the gui to server ed.
<Status0> ?
<ardchoille> Status0: do you want to install a gui on the server?
<enoyhs> Hello! Can someone please explain me how I can start a shell script automatically after I log-in. And I want to don't want to do it trough System->Preferences->Startup Applications.
<ubuntu> thanks guys. I'll get back if things don't work. bfn.
<echotone> i just installed 9.10 and i rebooted. it shows me the white ubuntu logo and then said "starting init crypto disks" then the screen went black.
<chilli0> Im downloading a torrent and i got Error: To many open files Im using Transmition  I have tryed this sudo echo "* - nofile 1024" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<Status0> ardchoille, no, i want to make gui of install, better that i can sell my ubuntu services in israel
<isolat3dsh33p> enoyhs: That's the only way I know. :/
<sam_> my vnc server is not working
<ardchoille> Status0: oh, I don't know about that
<Status0> drake, why you dont try just install notebook remix.
<drake> Status0, i did install UNR version, i thought it was for "laptops"
<isolat3dsh33p> echotone: It's suppose to be blank after the white icon. :/
<echotone> not forever it isnt
<drake> Status0, i want to get rid of that simple "desktop" and get a real "desktop"
<enoyhs> I have tried this: "Put a launcher in /etc/xdg/autostart and the script somewhere else, eg /usr/local/bin". Also tried putting it in init.d, profile.d, rc*.d
<enoyhs> but nothing is working...
<chilli0> Im downloading a torrent and i got Error: To many open files Im using Transmition  I have tryed this sudo echo "* - nofile 1024" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<isolat3dsh33p> echotone: Maybe you should wait a little longer without pressing anything. If it exceeds 2min, then there's a problem :/
<Status0> drake, try to download cd of Notebook Remix, and install it from begining or, you can install gnome and gdm from the command line
<sam_> i have a laptop which have no hard drive so, i just want to share the main operating system....plz help me to resolve this problem
<isolat3dsh33p> enoyhs: Why don't you use the startup application preference?
<echotone> isolat3dsh33p:i just waited 2 hours. I have been having this problem for 3 days now. i cant use a live cd or install from a desktop cd. i just used an alternate cd to at leat install it. but now that it is installed, it doesnt run
<Status0> ardchoille, with who i can consult how to develop israeli ubuntu community ?
<drake> Status0, i DONT WANT the UNR desktop... i already have it
<sam_> vnc configure
<sam_> any one
<enoyhs> I have a homework assign where I need to customize LiveCD. One of points of assigment is that I must create a folder on desktop on LiveCD
<Bigrobc> what channel would i join to get help with virtualbox OSE
<ardchoille> Status0: The only thing I know to do is to refer you to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<sam_> who have the credibility to resolve this problem
<enoyhs> and only way I can think of doing it is creating a script that runs after you log-in and that script creates a folder
<kr_217> how to set password policy for particular user in ldap
<Kartagis> I ssh to my box at home, after a while of idling, the process freezes, so I try closing the terminal tab and it says a process is still running
<Kartagis> what is this?
<Status0> ardchoille, yes i know them, but i try to improve they are kids (16y.o, oldest is 19y.o) they doing well but thy dont know how to develop more
<isolat3dsh33p> echotone: you should download the liveCD, it's useful to have one. If you have grub, I believe you can do the debugging there, but I'm not quite an expert on that topic. :/
<Status0> ardchoille, how can i get contact with Joho Bacon ?
<echotone> i have a live cd from canonicle. i cant use it. thats why i said i made an alternate cd. thanks though
<ardchoille> Status0: no idea
<Bigrobc> can anybody tell me what the host key is for virtualbox OSE
<smellynosery> Hi - Has anybody experienced this bug and got around it? option: option_instat_callback: error -108
<Status0> Bigrobc, right Ctrl
<echotone> bigrobc: i believe it is the ctrl key on the right
<isolat3dsh33p> echotone: np. :)
<Bigrobc> thanks
<sekaab> Guten Morgen
<Status0> Bigrobc, np :-)
<Zsoci> i would like to install gkismet.but got this error :perl or Gtk module does not seem to be installed
<Fbian> you should install gtk.(version)
<Status0> Zsoci, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32065
<Status0> i belive this good reffer :-)
<SVW> Hey guys.
<SVW> I have a weird question
<ardchoille> _Sharker: the nick sharker is owned by someone and has enforce enabled. you'll have to chose another nick and register it.
<SVW> If I change tje keyboard layout from qwerty to azerty
<SVW> wich file is then changed
<Zsoci> thank you!
<Status0> SVW, can you rewrite the question ? :-)
<iceroot> Status0: he wants to know where the keyboard-layout is stored
<SVW> Correct :-)
<isolat3dsh33p> SVW, you can just use the keyboard preference
<Status0> thanks iceroot. SVW i belive there few places that can be stored : 1. gnome-config
<Status0> SVW, 2. xkbd,
<Status0> SVW, gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<Status0> some times i sew once that it stored on x86config
<SVW> Thx guys   I will have a look
<Samae> Hey
<Samae> Does someone here knows how to remove the slightly annoying animation just after GDM in the latest ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> !nick | sharker
<ubottu> sharker: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<Status0> SVW, dose it's helps ?
<g3ntl3g1ant> what do i have to get my sound working for my laptop???
<Status0> g3ntl3g1ant, what your laptop module and brand ?
<g3ntl3g1ant> hp dv7-3065dx
<Status0> what ubuntu u using ?
<g3ntl3g1ant> 9.10
<g3ntl3g1ant> i got as far as "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" but i dont know what to put on the end line
<Status0> g3ntl3g1ant, have you see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8441713 ?
<ardchoille> !gksudo | g3ntl3g1ant
<ubottu> g3ntl3g1ant: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SVW> Satus0 I'am at work, I havent got time to look good. It will be something for the afternoon
<Status0> SVW,  please let me know if it's works.
<Ranakah> hi.. i need to downgrade x.org x server to 1.5.2 version in ubuntu 9.10..  it's that possible?
<Zsoci> i can find only outdated libgnome-perl
<sarthorks> how do i check my cpu temp and fan speed? /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty for me.
<Ranakah> sarthorks install lmsensors
<drake> Can anyone please help me with converting from Ubuntu Netbook Remix GUI to the regular Ubuntu GUI?
<Zsoci> in the synaptic can't find libgnome-perl
<Zsoci> i found in ububtu website but only the outdated.what can I do to fix it?
<sarthorks> ranakah:  lmsensors isn't available in synaptic. i'm installing gkdesktlets instead. will that do?
<aneesh1> Hi
<ardchoille> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in karmic
<Ranakah> sarthorks
<Ranakah> it's a lm-sensors
<Ranakah> sorry :)
<ardchoille> sarthorks: you might also look at conky, it can display lots of info and is popular
<sarthorks> ardchoille:ok
<sarthorks> ranakah:ok
<ardchoille> sarthorks: my conky: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ThiU34JN_2E/SwCYEaDwrcI/AAAAAAAAB7M/LelitiCqYtA/s800/scr-Conky.png
<Zsoci> may I risk my system if remove the updated parts to be able to install the older libgnome-perl?
<mynewusername> so I've got a usb sound card I cannot get working in ubuntu..
<ardchoille> Zsoci: that may impact a lot of other apps
<mynewusername> if I go to sound preferences in the system menu...
<sarthorks> ardchoille: thanks, but im looking for hardware information like cpu temp and fan speed. lm-sensors looks promising
<shra> I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE OUR NEW OFFICIAL BOT.
<ardchoille> sarthorks: you can have conky display that too. conky can display almost anything you tell it to
<mynewusername> I can test it...I can hear the test tone through the headphones...but if I try playing an mp3 or a youtube video...no sound threw headphones...only laptop speaker
<shra> I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE OUR NEW OFFICIAL BOT.
<shra> UbuntuBot: is
<shra> our NEW OFFICIAL BOT
<FloodBot2> shra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shra> GUYS CLAP FOR OUR BOT.
 * UbuntuBot waves to all
<shra> aboSamoor_: DO U KNOW OUR NEW OFFICIAL BOT UbuntuBot
<shra> powertool08: DO U KNOW OUR NEW OFFICIAL BOT UbuntuBot
<oCean_> shra: stop that!
<shra> $Hi | powertool08
<UbuntuBot> powertool08: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu.
<Zsoci> understood.got now libgnome2-perl and gkismet needs for libgnome-perl.what would be a solution?
<ardchoille> !caps | shra
<ubottu> shra: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * powertool08 o_O
<shra> oCean_:  DO U KNOW OUR NEW OFFICIAL BOT UbuntuBot
<shra> wizzer:  DO U KNOW OUR NEW OFFICIAL BOT UbuntuBot
<eitreach> Stop shouting already.
<mynewusername> who cares?
<chilli0> Im downloading a torrent and i got Error: To many open files Im using Transmition  I have tryed this sudo echo "* - nofile 1024" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<nperry> !caps | !shra
<ubottu> !shra: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<powertool08> Methinks UbuntuBot is not so official...
<sarthorks> ranakah: how do i use lm-sensors. i've got it installed
<Ranakah> type lmsensors
<mynewusername> so I've got a usb sound card I cannot get working in ubuntu.. if I go to sound preferences in the system menu... I can test it...I can hear the test tone through the headphones...but if I try playing an mp3 or a youtube video...no sound threw headphones...only laptop speaker  What can I do?
<nperry> !ops | UbuntuBot & Shra
<ubottu> UbuntuBot & Shra: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mvn071> has sone a pointer if/how I save aufs layer to for example a homedir and remount this later?
<mvn071> sone / someone
<shra> kowal:  Please meet with our new offical BOT. UbuntuBot
<sarthorks> command not found for lmsensors and lm-sensors
<UbuntuBot> wizzer: Hello! Welcome to #ubuntu- Ubuntu's official channel. Ubuntu is the worst linux distro ever.
<Ranakah> sarthorks
<sarthorks> ranakah
<Ranakah> first sudo sensors-detect
<oCean_> !ot | shra
<ubottu> shra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ranakah> :D
<UbuntuBot> kowal: Hello! Welcome to #ubuntu- Ubuntu's official channel. Ubuntu is the worst linux distro ever.
<mynewusername> so I've got a usb sound card I cannot get working in ubuntu.. if I go to sound preferences in the system menu... I can test it...I can hear the test tone through the headphones...but if I try playing an mp3 or a youtube video...no sound threw headphones...only laptop speaker  What can I do?
<boonie> wie kommt man nochmal auf nen dt channel?
<oCean_> !de | boonie
<ubottu> boonie: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sarthorks> ranakah ﻿command not found for lmsensors and lm-sensors
<Ranakah> command is: 1. sensors-detect (to configure sensors) and 2. sensors (for read sensors)
<sarthorks> ranakah: thanks a ton!
<Ranakah> no problem.. it's work?
<mynewusername> anyone?
<sarthorks> not checked fully but looks promising, ranakah
<mint> hello...
<nperry> !hello | mint
<ubottu> mint: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<minty8> i just have a ?; anyone successfully use gparted to resize a windows xp installation almost 30GB in it?
<minty8> hi nperry
<Zsoci> what cind of command may I have to type to remove program,that installed from source?it is not in aptitude nor synaptic
<SunilThaha> 300
<ardchoille> Zsoci: you'll need to use "sudo make uninstall" if the sources include such an option
<powertool08> Zsoci: Unless you used checkinstall while installing, package managers can't uninstall it.
<shoopN> hi guys
<minty8> hello shoopN
<shoopN> i llove ubuntu, i'm on 9.10 netbook remix now
<minty8> please i want to resize but am scared i will mess up windows...
<minty8> not that i love it but i do use magic jack which is not supported in linux
<shoopN> i saw a commercial for magic jack lolz
<minty8> shoopN: what kind of machine? eeepc?
<shoopN> apparently the new york times is "raving" about it
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shoopN> yeah an asus eee 1000he
<minty8> it does work shoopN
 * Samae found his solution, apt-get remove xsplash
<Samae> thanks anyway
<shoopN> works good on my 1000he
<minty8> shoopN: i have 1000ha and want buntu in it.. does everything work?
<shoopN> yea...bluetooth..camear
<shoopN> camera*
<shoopN> i have yet to find anything that doesnt work
<minty8> for reals... dang...
<Zsoci> thank you
<shoopN> i will say this though
<shoopN> it drains the battery faster..i'm not sure why
<minty8> shoopN: did you do a clean install or just resize partitions?
<minty8> and install
<shoopN> i just resized partitions
<shoopN> had winxp home by default
<minty8> dual boot right
<shoopN> and resized and made 20 gb available for ubuntu
<shoopN> yep
<sarthorks> ranakah : im getting this error msg :http://paste.ubuntu.com/339116/
<minty8> didnt mess up windows?
<sarthorks> ranakah: do i need to restart?
<shoopN> nope everything was fine
<minty8> wow... great...
<shoopN> it took a lil bit for the resizing
<shoopN> i'm sure if i had interrupted that it would have broke it haha
<minty8> thats good news shoopN
<shoopN> i just used gparted that came with ubuntu live
<minty8> i am going to resize my desktop.. my netbook too...
<SVW> Status0, gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<SVW>  layouts = [be]
<SVW>  options = [grp	grp:alts_toggle,terminate	terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp]
<SVW>  model =
<shoopN> and shrunk xp partition by 20 gb
<FloodBot2> SVW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shoopN> and used that free spac eto install
<minty8> didn't have good experience resizing in the past.. always had to reformat and reinstall everything
<sarthorks> ﻿ranakah : im getting this error msg :http://paste.ubuntu.com/339116
<sarthorks> do i need to restart?
<SVW> its lookt good, but cannot find the path or file
<minty8> shoopN: i noticed the eeepc has 2 70GB partitions...
<Ranakah> sarthorks hm
<Ranakah> i don't know
<shoopN> mine has 140 gb total
<Ranakah> on my pc sensors work fine.. try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<minty8> dang.. that was fast.. i resized my partition.. not even a minute
<shoopN> i think a 60 gb system and a 40 gb data partition
<shoopN> nice
<minty8> lol! is that true.. or xp is prolly screwed... no restore cds here... lol!
<anonmatir> ubuntu has any repair mode?
<wanted> mic is not working in skype, any alternative for skype but we can use skype in that like pidigin
<eto> shoopN ?
<shoopN> lol yea my netbook def. doesn't have a cd drive for restore cds
<mynewusername> so I've got a usb sound card I cannot get working in ubuntu.. if I go to sound preferences in the system menu... I can test it...I can hear the test tone through the headphones...but if I try playing an mp3 or a youtube video...no sound threw headphones...only laptop speaker  What can I do?
<shoopN> eto: yes?
<nadja> Dec 11 10:50:22 nadja-laptop pulseaudio[1436]: ratelimit.c: 17 events suppressed what is this meaning mine laptop frezing when using internetradio
<minty8> shoopN: i wonder why they didn't make a restore partition for xp or a usb xp installer for the eeep
<anonmatir> mynewusername: i think u need to check which audio device the mp3 playes is hooking to
<minty8> that would of been something.. i know they aint that stupid.
<anonmatir> which player?
<nadja> vlc
<mynewusername> what?
<mynewusername> how would I do that?
<minty8> well.. let me reboot.. see if all went well...
<minty8> bbs
<shoopN> minty8, my eee pc has a restore feature
<anonmatir> mynewusername: some audio player s/w support you to select the device u would like to listen music on.. i think that thing of ur is coofed up.. the settings or preference menu links could help
<shoopN> i can't remember the keycombination to press during boot, but i have a 5 gb parition for factory restore
<minty8> shoopN: mine does not...
<shoopN> that sucks
<minty8> it has 2 70gb parts. one is for storage and the other is xp
<anonmatir> 5gb for factory restore? is that not too much :)
<shoopN> i dont know how they expect u to install anything other than linux w/ no cd drive
<kane77> my grub stopped working, and now the computer just restarts itself when it should display grub, what can I do?
<minty8> where you bought your shoopN
<shoopN> yea it is too much lol
<mynewusername> anonmatir: what about sounds not playing from youtube then?
<shoopN> i got mine from newegg
<shoopN> for $300 i thnk
<anonmatir> mynewusername: good point :)
<Zsoci> in the future i plan to install from source.how is it possible to get recognized by synaptic or aptitude.is it any command?because to remove manually it is so long
<minty8> me too.. maybe the 1000he is different... yea mine too was that much
<enrique> why Update Manager is updating again linux-image-2.6.31-generic in my install? I'm already running that...
<nibbler> kane77, boot from another media and reinstsall grub
<minty8> newegg had them on cybermonday for $199... amazing deal
<ardchoille> !ot | shoopN  minty8
<ubottu> shoopN  minty8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shoopN> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nibbler> Zsoci, i dont understand you. you want to install "from source"?
<minty8> the eeepc was prolly one of the first one loaded w/linux... i have the eee 900 w/4gb ssd... super fast boots
<mynewusername> wtf!
<Zsoci> yes.but want to add the program to synaptic.like adding it to the registry or something like that.i came from windows.so please don't think I'm so fool :d
<mynewusername> anonmatir: it'll play system sounds through the headphones..just nothing else!
<ardchoille> minty8: Please take this discussion to another channel.
<minty8> well. shoopN.. you difenately made it easier.. i will get ubuntu netbook remix
<shoopN> cool...good idea
<powertool08> Zsoci: Use checkinstall
<nibbler> Zsoci, so you want to install a program, that is *not* in the repository of ubuntu, but you can access the sourcecode of it?
<minty8> sorry ardchoille, ubottu... i am outta here
<rimclaw> hi aal
<rimclaw> hi all
<minty8> thanks for all the help everyone
<shoopN> i have a ubuntu related question
<shoopN> on my ubuntu server, i accidently interrupted a package install
<lng> hi! how do i resolve broken packages?
<shoopN> and now when i try to install something thru package manager
<nibbler> shoopN, aptitude -f install
<shoopN> it gives me an error code
<nibbler> shoopN, sudo aptitude -f install
<shoopN> k
<shoopN> i did that lol
<g3ntl3g1ant> ubottu: sound still mot working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonmatir> mynewusername: i think when u r testing a device the os auto matically uses that device, or else it uses the old device, i had this issue, but me forgot and not on ubuntu atm.. i think i had got a option to choose sound device for teh system from teh sound icon on the
<shoopN> i also did dpkg --purge *package name*
<anonmatir> mynewusername: gnom desktop
<enrique> why would UpdateManager update 2.6.31-16-generic if it's the version already running?
<nibbler> shoopN, then nopaste full output of -f install pls
<shoopN> ok
<Zsoci> the program is not in the repository.install from source and want to add to synaptic,to be able to manage it sympler.if I want to uninstall it,would like to go to synaptic
<g3ntl3g1ant> ardchoille: sound still not working
<kane77> nibbler, and how do I do that? (repair grub) I am using grub 2 btw..
<nibbler> Zsoci, ok, that means you want to build an apt-package, which is not trivial. maybe try searching ppa for this program - possibly someone else did the work already (but this would involve trusting this random person)
<Kartagis> I ssh to my box at home, after a while of idling, the process freezes, so I try closing the terminal tab and it says a process is still running
<Kartagis> what is this?
<MyLittleCoder> anyone here know their way around fontconfig? i am trying to enable bitmap fonts under hardy. i found several howtos, but all of them require you to be super user, which i am not. is there some way to accomplish this through ~/.fonts.conf?
<nibbler> kane77, no idea, usually you mount your normal system and chroot to it, and then use grub-install etc
<kane77> nibbler, ok, I'll try to figure something out :)
<Zsoci> maybe checkinstall would be better.thank you very much.
<kr_217> how to load ppolicy.schema in ldap?
<Zsoci> yes,exactly
<nibbler> Kartagis, this is maybe some firewall inbetween dropping the connection. try to set keepalives in /etc/ssh/ssh_somethingclientish.conf
<nibbler> kane77, good luck
<Kartagis> nibbler, it doesn't drop, it just freezes
<Zsoci> i mean there are programs that are not so popular,and have to build for myself.but sure the first thing i google on it :)
<nibbler> Kartagis, yep the drop is not noticed, as the server thinks there is just no packet coming etc
<quizme> how do I enable the dvi connector on my video card ?
<quizme> how can i tell what kind of video card i have at the commandline?
<GodFazha> quizme, lshw -C video
<Kartagis> nibbler, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/02/03/keeping-ssh-sessions-alive/ <--- this maybe?
<quizme> http://pastie.org/738676  <--- that's my video card
<rimclaw> he i'm a new user ( noob ) in ubuntu  i think the main problem for stepping over from windows is the way u have to install some software it's just not simple  ( ms just a mouse click  ubuntu  terminal screen  and comand )  i din't go to school for programming i just a welder  get my point
<Umifier> What's the Homepage for posting Terminal problems?
<quizme> http://pastie.org/738676  -- how do i enable the dvi pin ?
<nibbler> Kartagis, exactly
<quizme> godfazha thanks
<GodFazha> quizme, did you install any drivers for your video card yet?
<GodFazha> =)
<quizme> godfazha i think so, not sure
<quizme> godfazha how can i tell?
<DNS777> did any1 is very good at compiling here? :-p
<GodFazha> hang on, let me get you the site I've used
<DNS777> did=is
<DNS777> ah
<nibbler> DNS777, gcc is very good, but he is not around right now ;-)
<DNS777> without this
<DNS777> lol
<DNS777> i know
<FloodBot2> DNS777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g3ntl3g1ant> still lost, can anyone help me to get my sound working??
<DNS777> sorry :x
<Kartagis> nibbler, do I need to restart something afterwards?
<GodFazha> quizme, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mob_> morning all
<nibbler> Kartagis, nope, just connect a new session
<nibbler> Kartagis, its a client thing, not a server one
<Zsoci> checkinstall is really useful program.thank you very much for your help.
<DNS777> i just have some problems with compiling the mumble 1.2.0 final O_o
<Kartagis> nibbler, thanks. now to try it
<nibbler> DNS777, so you configure and make it, but then?
<GodFazha> rimclaw, heh it's just something you get used to
<Kartagis> Bad configuration option: ServerAliveInternal
<DNS777> errors
<DNS777> wait
<DNS777> http://pastebin.com/d5878dd44
<oCean_> DNS777: 1.1.8 is in repos.. buty you already might know that
<DNS777> yep i know
<Kartagis> nibbler, I added it under Host *
<nibbler> Kartagis, dont just add this line, look if it already there and modify it
<DNS777> but 1.2.0 has very great new features
<DNS777> :-D
<Kartagis> nibbler, there's no line like that
<nibbler> DNS777, make[2]: /usr/bin/lrelease: Kommando nicht gefunden   <-- you are missing a binary. install it from the repro
<DNS777> hmms
<DNS777> i did from tarball and from git
<DNS777> but i get the same errors
<oCean_> DNS777: there are many missing dependencies
<nibbler> Kartagis, interval, not internal!!
<nibbler> DNS777, this is dependencys, not everythin needed comes with the tar
<Kartagis> damn!
<oCean_> !language | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nibbler> DNS777, your system needs to have some tools available, check for the errors in the lower lines of the output and fullfill the requirements
<DNS777> ok i try to
<quizme> godfazha: i have nvidia right?
<DNS777> thank you for helping :-)
<nibbler> DNS777, there might come other dependencies afterwards - one by one usually :)
<nibbler> DNS777, welcome
<Kartagis> sorry
<nibbler> DNS777, and use "LC_ALL=C make" so the output is english (C) and others understand it aswell :)
<Anguu> freshman .  just a  test ... can you hear me?
<bullgard> What is the function and purpose of the IBM Thnkpad T43 alsamixer setting 'MicSele=Mic2'? Audio card is Intel ICH6.
<quizme> godfazha: http://pastie.org/738686
<nibbler> aight, laptop running empty, good luck DNS777, Kartagis cyas
<Kartagis> thanks nibbler
<DNS777> thanks nibbler
<DNS777> cya :-9
<DNS777> :-)
<FloodBot2> DNS777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> DNS777: at least install ogg, alsa and openssl, since the compile output complains about missing files
<LinuxFAILER> Question: Im having a bit of a network card problem, my network card is "Marvell yukon 88e8056". And alot of people on the web is having troubles with it. But as you can see here: http://pastie.org/738680  my computer actually finds the network card, so does anyone have a clue what to do now? It's a wired computer with ubuntu Jaunty 9.04. It doesn't have any internet but i have a USB-flash memory under assistance right next to me
<hsmak> hey guys, any body faced trouble with flash player upon the last update??
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: none, s'fine
<hsmak> FP doesn't seem to be working after I updated
<LinuxFAILER> offtopic - lol, my name is linuxFAILER.. oh god
<awilkins> ARRRRGHHH
<awilkins> grub wiped my MBR
<GodFazha> quizme, what's the output of uname -r
<hsmak> FP in firefox was working fine today, just noticed it is not now after the update
<kr_217> how to load the ppolicy.schema in ubuntu?
<kr_217> Is there ppolicy.ldif file
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: try removing all flash plugins then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<quizme> godfazha 2.6.28-12-generic
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: if you pastebin the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf     I can advise
<quizme> godfazha: i'm doing this sudo aptitude install linux-headers-generic linux-headers-386
<GodFazha> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<hsmak> ActionParsnip: i remembered something. my machine is 64bit, i ll install the 32 bit on my laptop
<hsmak> ActionParsnip: ok i ll try those commands
<nordhri> greetings! I am getting this error when I do updates:    Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<nordhri> How do I fix that?
<hsmak> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/738693
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: there is a 64bit plugin but its alpha but runs well
<Rajasun> hsmak: You can also check at https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=flashplugin-installer to see if your bug has already been reported by some other users
<LinuxFAILER> Question: Anyone who's good at networking issues?
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: ok run this: sudo dpkg -P swfdec-gnome libswfdec-0.8-0; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | LinuxFAILER
<ubottu> LinuxFAILER: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smellynosery> Hi - I have a Huawei E1550 (28 of them) plugged into my computer. They all randomly disconnect because of option: option_instat_callback: error -108, which according to google is now fixed
<smellynosery> What kernel was it fixed in?
<LinuxFAILER> ActionParsnip: let's say that i did actually post it earlier but no one replied, so i thought i wouldn't cause you the problem to wall-of-text the channel again :(
<Rajasun> nordhri: ActionParsnip: flashplugin-nonfree is but only a transitional package
<hsmak> ActionParsnip: mmmm, swfdec! i remember removing this long time ago! I wanna remember whether i installed flash manually
<g3ntl3g1ant> can anyone help me with  getting my sound to work???
<GodFazha> hope it works quizme =)
<ActionParsnip> Rajasun: its what ive had lots of users get flash with, so I use it
<mylisto2> so I finally got audio to work with my crappy usb sound card
<mylisto2> I had to uninstall pulse audio and install esound...
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: it is removed, the config still remains, hence the rc at the start of the line
<mylisto2> now audio plays threw audio players (vlc, etc.)
<mylisto2> but not threw youtube
<hsmak> ActionParsnip: ok then
<Mewses> Question: Im having a bit of a network card problem, my network card is "Marvell yukon 88e8056". And alot of people on the web is having troubles with it. But as you can see here: http://pastie.org/738680  my computer actually finds the network card, so does anyone have a clue what to do now? It's a wired computer with ubuntu Jaunty 9.04. It doesn't have any internet but i have a USB-flash memory under assistance right next to me if neede
<quizme> godfazha still getting the "headers not detected" error for envyng.
<nebo> h1 all. Someone, help! How to compile a binary in KDevelop? (c++)
<Rajasun> nordhri: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list -> comment out that cdrom:// line i.e. add a # in front of it. Run sudo aptitude update. You don't need the cdrom anymore.
<GodFazha> heh quizme I'm sorry I don't know how to help you any further :(
<smellynosery> Mewses: When you typed the "I have a usb-flash memory" part of your text, did you look at your usb memory stick?
<maverick> nebo = gcc (source file)
<GodFazha> You'l have to find a more experienced user, I've only been using it for a month or 2 myself
<quizme> godfazha ok np thanks
<maverick> nebo = then a.out
<nebo> big thx ^___^
<GodFazha> you're welcome =)
<Mewses> smellynosery: GET OUT OF MY MIND :(
<maverick> nebo = np :)
<Rajasun> ActionParsnip: the package that has replaced flashplugin-nonfree is flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> Rajasun: well its never failed up until this point, even used it yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Rajasun: if its been "replaced" why is the package still in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-installer lucid
<smellynosery> Mewses: what happens when you type sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<oCean_> quizme: have you installed correct kernel headers? sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree lucid
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Mewses> Smellynosery: just a sec
<Rajasun> ActionParsnip: to facilitate upgrade from flashplugin-nonfree. It can be safely removed after the upgrade is done.
<ActionParsnip> Rajasun: its even in lucid
<Ping`> Hi !
<maverick> hi
<Rajasun> ActionParnsip: Do an apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree see what it returns ;)
<nebo> h1 :)
<quizme> ocean_ did that
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: do you have flash now?
<hsmak> ActionParsnip: Thank u very much. Now it's working :D
<quizme> ocean_ ran that command but i don't think anything gets installed
<hsmak> ActionParsnip: Yep dude
<ActionParsnip> Rajasun: look, its working. SHOCK
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: np man. glad you got the gold
<quizme> ocean_ E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.28-12-generic
<oCean_> quizme: ok, let's check: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<hsmak> ok gotta go now. brb in an hour
<quizme> ocean_ http://pastie.org/738703
<ActionParsnip> hsmak: that uses nspluginwrapper + 32bit flash, there is a 64bit flash on the way and a beta version can be used. If you like its performace then i'd keep what you have
<oCean_> quizme: uname -r gives 2.6.28? installed headers are for 2.6.31
<Mewses> Smellynosery: Here's exactly what it says: http://pastie.org/738704
<g3ntl3g1ant> what do i have to do to get my sound working????? HELP PLEZ!!!
<quizme> ocean_ correct
<smellynosery> Mewses: What happens when you type sudo mii-tool eth0 ?
<quizme> ocean_ what should i do ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: beta 64 bit? where
<ActionParsnip> g3ntl3g1ant: run: lspci | grep -i audio     you will have identified the device. You can now websearch that text for guides
<quizme> ocean_ i did this: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-generic linux-headers-386
<Mewses> Smellynosery: it says "eth0: no-link"
<oCean_> quizme: not sure what you are compiling, but whatever it is, it will try to find the header files of the current running kernel
<ActionParsnip> indus: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<oCean_> quizme: my previous hint was "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<quizme> ocean_ envyng.  <--- trying to install my nvideo driver.  but i think it's already installed?
<ActionParsnip> indus: runs well in chromium :)
<quizme> ocean_: yeah but that command doesn't do anything
<Rajasun> ActionParnsip: on a separate subject, sometimes I can't help but wonder if something is meant to be transitional or dummy and can be removed it jolly well be that i.e. removable and not have aptitude complain about other packaged needing to go if you attempt to have that particular dummy or transitional package purged. There are a few such packages that are like this. One of which happens to be python-gnome2-desktop. Don't beleive me try
<Rajasun>  doing an apt-cache show python-gnome2-desktop and then sudo aptitude --purge remove python-gnome2-desktop only to be told it is required by conduit although aptitude why python-gnome2-desktop admittedly does show up that dependency relationship.
<indus> ActionParsnip: aah thanks did nt know this :) dec 8
<smellynosery> Mewses: I take it you have a cable plugged in? :P What do you get with sudo ifconfig? Does eth0 show up?
<indus> ActionParsnip: chromium? chrome beta is out now
<quizme> ocean_: http://pastie.org/738705
<ActionParsnip> indus: i like the daily updates, makes me feel warm and fuzzy
<indus> ActionParsnip: http://www.google.com/chrome
<Dna_Boy> hello
<indus> ActionParsnip: i have ditched crappy firefox for it
<indus> ActionParsnip: and yes, flash runs great on it
<ActionParsnip> Rajasun: log  bug if the dependancy is none-sensical
<Mewses> Smellynosery: One second
<indus> i will download this flash later today woohoo
<quizme> indus: google chrome exists for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> indus: the bugs folks report under chromium feed the devolopment of chrome
<indus> quizme: yes 2 days ago http://www.google.com/chrome
<quizme> inuds: sweet
<ActionParsnip> quizme: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Mewses> Smellynosery: Here's what it says: http://pastie.org/738708
<ActionParsnip> quizme: or you can use the open source one
<airtonix> quizme, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<oCean_> quizme: that is weird. Your installed header versions are > your current kernel.
<airtonix> fuuuuu
 * airtonix rages
<quizme> ocean_ i'm going to switch to a 64 bit kernel
<quizme> so we might as well shelve this discussion for now
<oCean_> quizme: indeed :)
<quizme> ocean_ thanks for your help though!
<Rajasun> ActionParsnip: already filed #495355. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conduit/+bug/495355 There are a few more such packages though. dpkg -l|grep transit and dpkg -l|grep dummy will show them up.
<quizme> can i upgrade to 64 bit from 32 bit with synaptic ?
<oCean_> quizme: no problem
<quizme> or do i need to burn a cd
<Dna_Boy> I have ubuntu server running, and in it I have folders and user accounts. Then I have a workgroup with XP that connects to ubuntu folders and shares with those user accounts. Now I have a pc here, new, that has windows 7 home premium 64 instaled. Is there a problem to add it to the network? Someon told that it had to have windows 7 professional installed instead of home premium...
<indus> ActionParsnip: what open source version?
<indus> the project is called chromium i believe
<ActionParsnip> indus: the ppa I posted has a daily build and lets users log bugs which feed the daily project and chrome
<indus> its working great?
<indus> yesterday i tried the beta and it s so light and smooth with flash
<indus> surprisingly it uses mozilla code also
<mob_> morning all
<ece> Jjoin #latex
<ece> sorry
<ece> :D
<indus> but i cant figure how to integrate my current gtk theme in it
<smellynosery> Mewses: Not sure then - It;s saying you have 4 interfaces (is that true?) Try mii-tool on each of them to see which one is your actual interface
<Rajasun> indus: yeah...flash and google wave do seem to work better in chrome than chromium
<indus> hmm so chromium is a different browser?
<smellynosery> Chromium is the open source version
<Rajasun> indus: i'm not sure...google may be up to something...I could be wrong of course ;)
<smellynosery> Chrome is Googles version of Chromium, i believe
<ActionParsnip> indus: its the same, just the open source version
<smellynosery> brb
<mvn071> hi, question: any aufs expert here ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont think thats true, chrome is based on the open project chromium
<Mewses> Smellynosery: I think im supposed to have one interface, looks like my actuall interface is eth1: (eth1: negoliated 100basetx-FD flow-control, link ok)
<indus> ActionParsnip: google just calls it chrome
<indus> i can call it indus browser
<Rajasun> smellynosery: It may be the case but somehow both the performance of both flash and google wave are way better in chrome than it is in chromium
<indus> ActionParsnip: http://code.google.com/chromium/
<Dna_Boy> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> indus: http://www.computer-aid.com.au/blog/2009/03/12/google-chrome-vs-chromium/
<napster> !ask | Dna_Boy
<ubottu> Dna_Boy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VirusTB> hey
<napster> hey
<indus> ActionParsnip: yea so its the same
<indus> ActionParsnip: and open source
<VirusTB> Question! in am trying to install Ubutnu netbook remx
<Dna_Boy> I already did that napster
<indus> like the mozilla code
<Mewses> Smellynosery: I think im supposed to have one interface, looks like my actuall interface is eth1: (eth1: negoliated 100basetx-FD flow-control, link ok)
<VirusTB> when installing netbook remoc.. that should be my "mount point" ??
<indus> ActionParsnip: crappy site btw :D
<indus> nvm
<smellynosery> Mewses: Does sudo dhclient eth1 give eth1 an ip?
<VirusTB> when installing netbook remoc.. that should be my "mount point" ?? indus
<ActionParsnip> indus: lays out the info so who cares
<Dna_Boy> napster does that mean tnat no one knows? :\
<Dna_Boy> that*
<ActionParsnip> indus: or http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=380b7ffc5d845696&hl=en
<indus> VirusTB: ?
<napster> Dna_Boy, Sadly yes right now, but repeat your question please
<indus> VirusTB: i dont understand question
<ActionParsnip> indus: provided the info is accurate it doesnt matter how crappy it looks
<chrisw> what's the "correct" way to add a path to $PATH?
<VirusTB> I an trying to instal netbook remix t my computer
<indus> ActionParsnip: nvm yes
<VirusTB> I an trying to instal netbook remix t my computer indus
<chrisw> (ie: so that "everythign" has that $PATH)
<indus> VirusTB: ok and?
<Dna_Boy> I have ubuntu server running, and in it I have folders and user accounts. Then I have a workgroup with XP that connects to ubuntu folders and shares with those user accounts. Now I have a pc here, new, that has windows 7 home premium 64 instaled. Is there a problem to add it to the network? Someone told that I had to have windows 7 professional instaled instead of home premium...
<g3nt3lg1ant> ActionParsnip: sound still not working
<VirusTB> and I am currently preparing partitions....... (edit partition screen) and i have an option caled "mount point" with a drop down box with options such as  /   /boot    /opt   /usr/llocal   /home  etc.. etc... indus  ActionParsnip
<rewati> hi
<napster> Dna_Boy, try ask your question on #windows, thats only I can say :(
<indus> VirusTB: yes select / and /home as moount points
<indus> VirusTB: if you have 2 partitions
<indus> VirusTB: or just / is enough, dont forget swap partition
<VirusTB> indus:  i am reinstalling it Ubuntu netbook, over my ubuntu desktop version
<Mewses> Smellynosery: It says this: http://pastie.org/738720 and it doesn't look like it's granted any IP
<ActionParsnip> g3nt3lg1ant: did you find any guides?
<pradeep> hi
<VirusTB> indus:  my netbook HDD is parted into 4 ( win XP, win xp recovery (acer) , DATA (for my data)  and a ext3 partition
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: how much ram do you have?
<indus> VirusTB: what data
<g3nt3lg1ant> ActionParnsnip, yeah and i have followed each and everyone and sound still not working
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip:  2 GB
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip:  i think :S
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know how to check my previous history IP address connected ? can someone teach me ?
<ubuntunewbie> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: and how much drive space to play with?
<ubuntunewbie> using ubuntu 8.04
<rewati> i have some files in another partition and i want to put them up on my  apache server but there is not enough memory in my root directory so i created a soft link in /var/www/ directory of my directory in other partition. now the link is visible on my sever but when the user is trying to acces it it say u dont have permision
<VirusTB>  ActionParsnip  entire HDD is 160 GB  my netbook HDD is parted into 4 ( win XP, win xp recovery (acer) , DATA (for my data)  and a ext3 partition
<indus> your advice comes faster than a rabbit eating a parsnip ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: 10Gb for /, 2Gb swap, rest for /home
<ActionParsnip> indus: i use command line a lot, gets your typing speed up
<smellynosery> Mewses: What ip is your router?
<indus> VirusTB: yeah 10 to 15 gb for / and rest for /home and a 2gb swap
<Mewses> smellynosery: 192.168.2.1
<indus> VirusTB: / and /home will be ext3 and swap is swap file system
<VirusTB> indus:  ActionParsnip  do I need a swap ?
<caprowsky> join #drupalcamp-crema
<indus> VirusTB: yeah always
<smellynosery> Mewses: Add http://pastie.org/738722 to /etc/network/interfaces then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<indus> VirusTB: keep swap 2 gb
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip: indus  im not to sure if i can get two partitions :S
<indus> VirusTB: create it from the free space if you have
<indus> VirusTB: how much is free space?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: sure you can, you can have LOADS
<indus> VirusTB: this data partition you say, is tis a windows partition
<VirusTB> indus:  no free space (onlt space i can use is 55GB which i had Ubuntu desktop version on last week (but i deletd that partition in Windows yesterday  and mesed up my grub
<rewati> i have some files in another partition and i want to put them up on my  apache server but there is not enough memory in my root directory so i created a soft link in /var/www/ directory of my directory in other partition. now the link is visible on my sever but when the user is trying to acces it it say u dont have permision
<rewati> can anybody help
<indus> VirusTB: if you delete a partition you are automatically left with free space of that size
<Mewses> Smellynosery: Would you like me to remove the 2 lines "auto lo" etc?
<Rajasun> VirusTB: You may also want a separate /var for that's where your downloaded packages gets cached, also your logs and mails. A figure of 5 or 10 GB for /var should be more than sufficient for someone not running a server.
<indus> Rajasun: absolute not needed for a home user really
<VirusTB> Rajasun:  o_0 ol this is to much info for me
<indus> VirusTB: just / and /home and swap
<VirusTB> indus:  ah oki need to be under LIVE mode?
<indus> VirusTB: yeah you on live cd right?
<smellynosery> Mewses: Keep those. lo is your local interface (127.0.01)
<smellynosery> 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> rewati: check the permissions of the stuff you are linking to
<VirusTB> indus:  yes (live usb on netbook )  but i went strigh to second option (install netbook remx)  if i need to edit the partitions i should "run netbook remix withut any changes to computer)  right?
<Rajasun> indus: generally true...perhaps I'm just a bit too much of an old schooler. Tend to recommend separate /usr and /tmp directories also. The latter as a buffer against certain remote attacks.
<indus> VirusTB: no same thing but no live environment
<indus> wait
<mgv1> how can i recored sound from flash????????????????????????????????????/
<indus> ActionParsnip: can u confirm that second option is like alternate cd?
<AzaTht> I've got a tiny problem, and don't know what might be the cause of it: Each time I have closed down firefox and are due to shut down the computer, firefox is still running and I get the notice that it's running and if we should shutdown anyway. Could this be an extension problem in ff? I have bettergmail2, firebox, imacros,selenium ide and vimperator activated
<indus> ActionParsnip: install ubuntu
<llutz> Rajasun: separate /usr only makes sense, if you can mount it -ro
<edgenet2009> byebye
<indus> Rajasun: you are a redhatter iam sure
<VirusTB> indus:  i restarted already, i know how to use Gparted so that can help me edit the partitiotns
<indus> VirusTB: ok np
<ActionParsnip> indus: second option?
<indus> VirusTB: so in gparted you can create te partitions
<indus> ActionParsnip: in live cd boot options,
<airtonix> mgv1, looks like your keyboard is broken
<Rajasun> Ilutz: like I said old schooler here and sadistic penchant for keeping everything nice, tidy separate and organized ;)
<ActionParsnip> indus: not sure
<VirusTB> indus:  i messed my netbook :( Win XP wouldnt even load @ boot, who told me to delet the ubuntu partion while under Win Xp (and then told me to restart) is gonna be a dead man!
<Mewses> smellynosery: http://pastie.org/738723 that's what occured for "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<indus> VirusTB: lol
<VirusTB> indus:  i get grub error 17 ( i guess it cant find grub)
<indus> VirusTB: i told you use live cd
<VirusTB> indus:  so i got to reinstall ubuntu over
<indus> VirusTB: why r u booting from hdd
<VirusTB> indus:  i am using a live cd
<indus> VirusTB: then ? why r u seeing grub errors
<VirusTB> indus:  becuase i DELETED the Ubuntu partiton (right click> delet) under Windows XP
<llutz> VirusTB: start windows-cd, fixmbr
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know how to check my previous history IP address connected ? can someone teach me ?
<indus> VirusTB: in live cd , it will not show any such things, HDD Is not involved at all
<ubuntunewbie> Please thank you :-)
<VirusTB> ?? llutz  i dont have a CD room, netbok
<indus> VirusTB: anyways, if you cant boot windows, you will have to fixmbr with windowscd
<indus> VirusTB: so how are you booting unr?
<smellynosery> Mewses: What's in your /etc/network/interfaces file now?
<indus> VirusTB: no cd rom? then? usb?
<llutz> VirusTB: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<mgv1> airtonix, i dont like the / key
<VirusTB> indus:  im booting from USB now, but how do I boot the "windows-cd fixmbr" like llutz  said?
<indus> VirusTB: nvm
<indus> VirusTB: did your netbook come with windows ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: so you want a list of IPs which have connected to you?
<Mewses> smellynosery: http://pastie.org/738725 thats whats in the file
<indus> VirusTB: follow me first, then follow others
<VirusTB> indus:  yes came with win XP, and hen i used Wubi to install 9.04... n then upgraded to 9.10 via command line
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: i want a list of IPs I had connected to the internet
<smellynosery> Mewses: adress needs to be address
<VirusTB> llutz:  so how do i work that thing
<indus> VirusTB: ok then what happened
<indus> !bah
<VirusTB> indus:  ok
<nazzzux> I use Spotify under wine, and it's extremely instable. I can use it like the first minute, and then the sound breaks and after that it pauses.
<Mewses> smellynosery: thank you. rofl
<llutz> VirusTB: you'll need a tool to rewrite the windows-mbr, testdisk can do.
<nazzzux> What can be wrong?
<indus> so iam wondering, if there is no cd rom in the netbook, how do you repair mbr
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: my ISP is using dynamic ip address , I forgotten what Ip address I had connected yesterday and wanted to find out.How to I check back my previous IP address ?
<VirusTB> indus:   my ubuntu wouldnt load properly (because i shut it down badly by pressing the power button)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: so you mean the IP of your system on the web?
<miltermann> list
<indus> VirusTB: ok right now what is the status of your netbook
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: not sure its logged, could check /var/logs maybe
<indus> VirusTB: do u have windows working ok?
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: yep ,something like log
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: which log my ip address
<VirusTB> indus:  so hen i booted up under windows, and thought  deleting the Ubuntu partition would soulve my problem, ... but it seems that the whole netbook is searching for the Grub to boot... and now i get error 17 each time i start up my netbook (and i cant get any further than that)
<indus> aah grub
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: which /var/logs log I should look for IP ?
<indus> VirusTB: so now you are booting from live usb?
<teto> فيه عرب
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, does ubuntu even keep track of the routers wan address?
<VirusTB> indus:  yes now I am on live USB (with Netbook remix) but before i had the desktop version running on my netbook
<Mewses> Smellynosery: Still says the same thing eventho its adress
<airtonix> ubuntunewbie, unles you are running a custom script under cron daily to do this i doubt you'll find this information
<semslie> hello all - would someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction for asking questions about sshfs and fuse?
<indus> VirusTB: ok so you reached the live desktop?
<indus> VirusTB: started partitioning?
<ubuntunewbie> airtonix: hm ? ubuntu doesn't log ip address ? but I remember it also log my system boot up time also
<smellynosery> Mewses: address?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: if you program it to, yes
<airtonix> semslie, simple outline of your questions here first then see where it might lead
<Mewses> smellynosery: Yes
<VirusTB> indus: indus  yes under Netboot remix live now, trying to see which partition i can edit ( i have 4 partitions, [ win xp, defualy win xp recovery for acer, DATA partition, and 55GB where ubuntu used to be
<Mewses> smellynosery: hang on
<airtonix> ubuntunewbie, boot up time doesn't not equal router wan address
<indus> VirusTB: so edit the 55 gb partition , edit partitions
<VirusTB> indus:  can I resize the partions? i want to make my DATA partiion larger ( i dont need 80 GB for win XP at the momment)
<Mewses> smellynosery: "Grep
<Mewses> ops
<indus> VirusTB: no idea probably yes
<ubuntunewbie> airtonix: hm.... so how ? what application I should install to keep track of my ip address connected ?
<indus> VirusTB: not sure if the data disappears
<Mewses> smellynosery: "Grep /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory"
<VirusTB> indus:  :S ok i dont want data to dissappeazr
<semslie> right: I've got a user on my system who's filesystem is mounted remotely via sshfs. There's an entry in fstab to bring this up on boot, which works nicely. When the user logs in he sees his home directory mounted over sshfs. But no files can be executed from this remotely-mounted home folder (gives a Permission Denied). Any suggestions or explanations?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: you could cron a job to run: IP=`wget -q -O - http://homer.meso.com/remoteip.php; sudo echo $IP >> /var/log/ip.log
<indus> question to all , can u resize partition without losing data
<VirusTB> Can one edit a partiton n Gparted without data loss?  ( i gt 80 GB partiton and i see some yellow shading in it ) ActionParsnip  llutz
<mylisto2> anyone use ubuntu studio?
<aeonoris> Is there a channel for help with shell scripts?
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, yes, this is what ubuntunewbie needs to know.
<mylisto2> Just learned about it and I like what I am reading about :D
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: i guess
<ActionParsnip> aeonoris: #bash
<slacker-> hi
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip:  :S so then i shouldnt take the risk?
<aeonoris> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<mylisto2> is it possible to simply upgrade from regular ubuntu (8.04) to ubuntu studio?
<slacker-> has anyone got a Quickcam Express on karmic running?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: make sure your backups are decent enough then you can play away
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip:  its lik 33% od my win xp NTFS partition shaded yellow
<Mewses> Smellnosery: I need to go at 12:26.
<Pholious> hey guys, I recently installed windows for certain games that don't run on winehq yet, though atm I change my disk boot priority to which OS I need, I was wondering... how can I edit grub to also list windows 7?
<airtonix> semslie, one thing comes to mind : the user id number on the remote system and the user id on the local system... are tey the same?
<VirusTB> indus:  ok  so whould I  part the 55GB that my ubuntu used to be on? since i need some  '  / '   and a ' / home '  ?>
<indus> VirusTB: yes
<indus> VirusTB: whats on the 'DATA' partition?
<semslie> airtonix: yes - both id and group of the user is 501, which is the same as the remote os user (osx)
<VirusTB> indus:  my music i am copying it over to an EX HDD now :P
<airtonix> semslie, the other thing to consider : have  you been able to execute scripts/programs over fuse-ssh before?
<semslie> airtonix:  though the group id of the files on osx are 20 (staff). Not sure if this should make a difference though
<indus> VirusTB: ok you can resize it , then when you have some more space , create the ubuntu partitions
<Mewses> smellynosery: I got to catch the tram, thank you for your time. Im sorry if i wasted it
<indus> VirusTB: or lessspace whatever
<semslie> airtonix: I've never actually tried before. I was wondering if this was a known limitation of ssh-fs, or even fuse in general?
<napnap> hi
<VirusTB> indus:  so i need to creat two  "ext3' parttions?
<airtonix> semslie, i think it is a limitation of fuse
<indus> VirusTB: yes
<VirusTB> indus:  any recomemed sizes?
<indus> VirusTB: and leave some space for swap partition
<indus> VirusTB: 2 gb
<semslie> airtonix: if thats the case then I may have to give up this approach and try something else :(
<indus> VirusTB: for / keep 10 gb and /home the remaining space minus swap space
<napnap> I don't find the syntax to add the samba admin account in my sudoers file, someone can explain ?
<airtonix> semslie, consider maybe using xdmcp
<indus> VirusTB:so understand?
<ActionParsnip> napnap: samba admin? the samba admin is root and the members of the admin group
<airtonix> semslie, from memory i have been able to run script s from ssh mounts using plain gnome places
 * indus waits and fiddles his fingers
<hamzaatova2> there is a macro making program for linux? how can i recored sound from swf off the web?
<napnap> ActionParsnip: I want to add the domain admin group in my sudoers file
<semslie> airtonix: hmm. I wonder if I can get anything at all to execute from the sshfs mount?
<PeturI> I'm almost out of space on /home, / has lots of free  space left. To which directory should i symlink in  order to honor the Filesystem hiearchy standard?
<semslie> airtonix:  This is actually a virtualbox instance so I'm going to see if the 'shared folder' feature gets the job done.
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova2: http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=7500.0
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : how do I do that ? paste it at terminal ? you could cron a job to run: IP=`wget -q -O - http://homer.meso.com/remoteip.php; sudo echo $IP >> /var/log/ip.log
<ActionParsnip> napnap: if its a domain the account will be authenticated with the DC
<error404notfound> isn't there any way in karmic to change login window theme?
<indus> error404notfound: go to system>admin>login window
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: you'd need to cron the job as root, you can then omit sudo
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: you also need another `  after php.
<hamzaatova2> ActionParsnip, can you expain me how to recored?
<napnap> ActionParsnip: yes...the account was authenticated with the DC, but I want sudo rights with this account
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova2: all i can do is find guides, not something i do
<hamzaatova2> ActionParsnip, i dont understand from all the replies there how can i make this simple action
<error404notfound> indus, that doesn't show how to change the theme
<indus> error404notfound: it does
<indus> look harder
<error404notfound> indus, and its login screen, not login window as it used to be till jaunty
<napnap> ActionParsnip: after success connection, I try to launch a sudo command and : "foo is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"
<ActionParsnip> !sudoers
<indus> error404notfound: ?
<yob_> gksudo
<indus> error404notfound: go to local in that and chagne theme
<ActionParsnip> napnap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<error404notfound> indus, i don't see any "login window" in my karmic's system > admin, i see "login screen" and it doesn't allow me to change theme, it just allows me to enable/disable automatic login and change timeout
<indus> error404notfound: aah sorry karmic yeah its not possible
<indus> error404notfound: damn
<indus> error404notfound: because the gdm is separate now :(
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova2: seems audacity can do it
<indus> error404notfound: dont know this one
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova2: http://forum.audacityteam.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6500
<error404notfound> indus, yup.. but there should be a way to do it..
<indus> error404notfound: how about the gdm screen itself?
<indus> error404notfound: there any options below?
<error404notfound> indus, were?
<error404notfound> nope..
<mocas> hi, on ubuntu 8.04, I can access to snmp by local host, but from remote machine no, get timeout no response
<indus> error404notfound: hmm
<mocas> I already change source on com2sec in snmpd.conf
<mocas> to the network address
<mocas> any tip?
<indus> error404notfound: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<error404notfound> indus, seems like exactly what i need :P
<indus> error404notfound: yeah :)
<napnap> ActionParsnip: this documentation is not sufficient for me...there is no example. I can not find the exact syntax
<therekku> is this the "Support" Section of the Ubuntu IRC?
<mocas> netstat -natup | grep 161 return 127.0.0.1:161 but I think that it should return 0.0.0.0:161
<indus> therekku: yes
<indus> !hi | therekku
<ubottu> therekku: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<therekku> Could someone help me with Installing ATI Radeon X1600 Pro Drivers? Have tried multiple times now, but i cant find them anywhere? (Beginner Ubuntu user)
<ActionParsnip> napnap: i dont know then. thats as much as i know
<napnap> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks
<indus> therekku: those drivers are automatically installed
<therekku> Well, when i try to enable the Desktop effects, it says No Drivers Found :-/
<indus> therekku: can you open a terminal and type at prompt glxinfo | grep render
<therekku> will do.
<ActionParsnip> therekku: do you get a driver offered with: gksudo jockey-gtk
<therekku> ActionParsnip: No, as i said Beginner Ubuntu user, i dont even know how i should get offered :)
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont think x1600 is supported with prop drivers
<indus> proprietary
<PeturI> I'd like to use some of the free space on / to store big files. Which directory should i use to honor the filesystem hiearchy standard?
<indus> only HD now
<indus> therekku: so whats the outputof that commadn
<therekku> Indus: Writing that command, didint give me any results, only said that i should install something else before that.
<indus> therekku: glxinfo
<indus> therekku: what is the output
<therekku> And now it says X Error Failed Request: BadRequest ( after i Copy-pasted exactly the command you wrote )
<therekku> let me write glxinfo
<therekku> Still gives me BadRequest
<indus> therekku: you open a terminal? accessories> terminal?
<therekku> Yes
<indus> therekku: bad request ? type again
<AzaTht> resending my question:
<AzaTht> I've got a tiny problem, and don't know what might be the cause of it: Each time I have closed down firefox and are due to shut down the computer, firefox is still running and I get the notice that it's running and if we should shutdown anyway. Could this be an extension problem in ff? I have bettergmail2, firebox, imacros,selenium ide and vimperator activated
<indus> therekku: ok go to system>admin>hardware drivers
<therekku> Yes im there Indus.
<indus> therekku: see anything?
<therekku> "Searching for Available Drivers..."
<therekku> then it says Closed Drivers arent "in use" or "Enabled" in this computer
<indus> therekku: ok
<indus> therekku: found any?
<indus> therekku: if yes, then install it
<therekku> Noup, theres nothing to choose
<indus> therekku: ok hmm what exactly is the problem you face with display
<indus> therekku:aah visual effects
<indus> therekku: what version of ubuntu is this
<therekku> Well, There isnt many problems, im just a bit worried about Visual effects, and Other things, such as if i open a Open GL Application ( Game? ) will it run?
<therekku> its the latest one, cant remember 10.4?
<indus> therekku: ok type lshw -C display
<therekku> Done that
<indus> therekku: paste the output here >> paste.ubuntu.com andgive me the url
<AzaTht> anyone?
<therekku> Sorry im a total Tard, how can i post it there? :)
<indus> therekku: copy output and paste it there
<psycho_oreos> AzaTht, dunno but I'd try disabling the last extension/addon that you put on and see if it helps
<napnap> I don't find the syntax to add the samba admin account in my sudoers file, someone can explain me?
<therekku> ill PM you the link
<indus> therekku: ok
<AzaTht> psycho_oreos: hehe, wonder if there is an log of order installed :)
<indus> therekku: you need to paste it there, then click on send ,then give me the url
<psycho_oreos> AzaTht, not that I know of, or you can manually disable all and enable one at a time I suppose
<indus> therekku: ok thanks got it
<therekku> Youre welcome
<TUX> mm
<psycho_oreos> AzaTht, or recall what you did last which was ok and now this
<wanted> bye guys
<AzaTht> psycho_oreos: thanks, fon't it' it was imacros
<AzaTht> found*
<therekku> Could someone also help me with installing My Realtek AC97 Sound Drivers?... ( as i dont have any sound on my PC...)
<amgarching> how do you change to window number 10 in screen? "C-a 1 0" switches to window 1
<psycho_oreos> amgarching, maybe its 0 instead of 1 ?
<semslie> airtonix: ftr I've managed to get it working with a virtualbox Shared Folder, mounting the vboxsf type in my fstab. Home folder is now on the host machine and files there are executable. Hopefully that'll do the job.
<ActionParsnip> therekku: run: lspci | grep -i audio
<ActionParsnip> therekku: realtek ac97 tells us nothing
<amgarching> psycho_oreos: C-a 0 switches to window 0, i dont get waht you mean.
<therekku> ActionParsnip: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0) <- This is what i got back :)
<looms> hi, i need some help installing the package gsubfn in my r-core (the statistics programme R)
<ActionParsnip> therekku: ok that is useful, you can now websearch that to find guides
<airtonix> semslie, the other thing you can try (when not using a vbox and instead normal live networks) is nfs
<airtonix> semslie, since osx supports using nfs
<psycho_oreos> amgarching, dunno I was guessing, on some program setups like irssi, Alt+0 I recall would switch to window 10
<semslie> airtonix: yes that sounds like the most tried and tested solution, though I was a little cautious about whether user id's and all would get horribly in the way. Worth a try though if I run into more trouble.
<kr_217> how to load the ppolicy.schema in ubuntu?
<indus> therekku: hi
<therekku> ActionParsnip: Thanks, i found a guide that just told me to Run Alsamixer and "Unmute" everything that was muted
<indus> was busy sorry
<l43a2> rm rf /
<l43a2> will load it
<therekku> indus: Thats perfectly fine
<indus> !ops > l43a2
<ubottu> l43a2, please see my private message
<indus> yikes
<indus> !ops l43a2
<isolat3dsh33p> therekku: not everything, some needs to stay muted. :)
<therekku> isolat3dsh33p: im not suer which so i'll keep all on and see what happens :)
<indus> therekku: ok do this gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> therekku: paste it
<BaAcKuP> hmm
<isolat3dsh33p> therekku: Front mic needs to be muted if you have a mic installed. :)
<therekku> indus: alright a "Text Editor" I believe has opened up.
<MouseBored> how do I install aircrack on ubuntu and use it ?
<therekku> isolat3dsh33p: Thanks :D will check on it now to see if it says Front mic etc.
<ActionParsnip> therekku: good stuff dude, wtg :)
<MouseBored> I seriously dont get http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<indus> therekku: paste it
<isolat3dsh33p> therekku: np :)
<phako> I upgraded from intrepid to karmic, running postgresql 8.3 on intrepid. Karmic introduced 8.4. I migrated my database to 8.4 and removed 8.3. but 8.4 does not start at boot-time. The S19postgresql8.4 skript is there. Is there anything else that needs to be done for upstart?
<therekku> indus: after pasting what you wrote, a Text Editor opened up
<therekku> indus: What should i write there? or have i done something wrong
<indus> therekku: yea now paste the contents of that to paste.ubuntu.com
<indus> therekku: is thefile empty?
<therekku> indus: yes it is, give me a minute to paste the Other stuff :)
<therekku> indus: Should i also paste the "Warning run as Super User"?
<petros_> hi
<indus> therekku: no no i want you to paste the contents of the text file
<petros_> my realtek 8185 card is not working properly
<therekku> indus: ah i see, well the file is empty :-/
<indus> therekku: ok then nvm
<petros_> cannot connect to wireless router
<indus> therekku: do this, in terminal  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<petros_> faound a solution but didnt understand what i must do to fix this
<petros_> http://blog.ivangadea.com/2009/11/11/driver-realtek-pci-wireless-rtl8185-para-ubuntu-karmic/
<petros_> maybe because is not in english
<tool> anyone got a recommendation on data recovery software/util ?
<petros_> anyone able to help me out?
<therekku> indus: after writing that and confirming the password, Nothing happens, as in, nothing opens up or No writing, nothing, (is this supposed to happen? )
<indus> therekku: ya thats ok
<indus> therekku: now restart pc
<petros_> lspci gives this
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip:sorry i went and search but I can't find any result on how to cron cron a job to run: IP=`wget -q -O - http://homer.meso.com/remoteip.php; sudo echo $IP >> /var/log/ip.log
<petros_> 05:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<llutz> tool: testdisk, photorec, gpart
<Mwa> Ok I'm having some REALLY annoying issues with networking on this netbook
<therekku> Alright.
<therekku> i shall be right back then :)
<ActionParsnip> !cron | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<isolat3dsh33p> petros_: what's actually your problem?
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: 1st have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412329
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: put the command in a script, then simply cron the script
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: sudo echo >   won't work
<aaron11> I cant seem to see any devices on the Wireshark Capture interface dialog box. Is this a bug or is it just something that I have to configure
<petros_> rlt8185 card is not connecting
<petros_> wireless card
<petros_> is a bug in karmic kernel or driver used
<therekku> indus: Alright, im back.
<petros_> i want to use ndiwrapper but i dont know how to blacklist ubuntu driver
<c0rwin> has anyone tested 2.6.32 on karmic?
<indus> therekku: try visual effects now
<Mwa> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 with everything up to date as prompted by the package installer. I use this netbook in a lot of places, most of which don't have wifi. After a couple of days of being used somewhere with wifi, suspended, used somewhere without wifi, suspended and used in a different place ith different wifi, the connectivity starts to go a bit strange and I have to restart everything for them to be able to...
<Mwa> ... connect (Firefox, pigin dropbox etc). After this, the networky thing in the top right can no longer connect to any network, it just spins round and round and round and round before eventually teling me I'm disconnected. If I disable wireless networking, I can never renable it. The only fix is an annoying reboot that causes GEdit to lose all my tabs and the file browser to lose my place in the filesystem. How do I fix it?
<c0rwin> is there any problem with it?
<indus> therekku: if not, you might need to install the radeon driver
<indus> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cheshair> hi there! i'm looking for a gui backup utility to perform local (usb based) or remote (via ssh or rsync) backups. any tips?
<therekku> Indus: After a long "Search for Drivers" it gives me the error "Desktop effects couldnt be Enabled"
<cheshair> more details: it should support anacron behaviour since the host is not supposed to be 24h up
<ActionParsnip> Mwa: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; sleep 5; /etc/init.d/networking start
<therekku> indus: Could i private message you?
<ActionParsnip> Mwa: or you may need to rmmod then modprobe the module which makes your wifi work
<Mwa> ActionParsnip: I will note that command down for later use - I just had to restart because of this problem and as such it's gone away
<da65> anyone use boinc and joined to rosseta and from Wales plz join the team, sry for the plug but its for a good cause, and open source :)
<Mwa> ActionParsnip: do I need a second sudo for the starting, or will the first sudo cover it all?
<ActionParsnip> Mwa: try the network sercie, if not, go for the module
<semslie> airtonix: that didn't take long - turns out vboxsf doesn't support symlinks at all :P
<ActionParsnip> Mwa: you will need it as the command uses the sudo, you just wont have to type the password twice
<isolat3dsh33p> I never know Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is a very useful thing :D
<therekku> isolat3dsh33p: After configuring the Alsamixer, i could only hear the "Buzzing" Sound ( perhaps from bass? ) However after trying to play sounds from a music file / YOutube, Nothing happend :-/ ( No sound )
<isolat3dsh33p> therekku: Check your sound preferences
<therekku> isolat3dsh33p: How can i do that :-/
<isolat3dsh33p> Right click the sound icon on your panel
<therekku> isolat3dsh33p: ........... im a retard.. it was muted -.- ( let me try Youtube just to make sure )
<seeker__> hello all, i am trying to build the eucalyptus 1.6 on ubuntu
<Mwa> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I have noted that down as an executable file in my home. Now, on to other matters
<isolat3dsh33p> therekku: Haha
<Mwa> 1) How do I make GEdit remember my tabs?
<therekku> isolat3dsh33p: Alright working now, Fantastic stuff mate!
<seeker__> in that while running the image, i am getting error. Can any one help me in this?
<Kartagis> nibbler, hello again. do you remember my problem?
<Mwa> 2) How do I add syntax highlighting things to GEdit so I can make it recognise my objects etc
<isolat3dsh33p> therekku: Yay. :D
<nibbler> Kartagis, ssh?
<Mwa> 3) How do I make the stupid popup alerts go away
<Kartagis> nibbler, yes
<nibbler> Kartagis, works now? or still broken?
<Kartagis> nibbler, this time my server doesn't respond
<Kartagis> box even
<Kartagis> I got Timeout, server not responding.
<Kartagis> and bailed out
<nibbler> Kartagis, so you have the keepalive, but the session freezes. but you can open new sessions?
<Kartagis> nibbler, exactly
<phed> sup
<therekku> how can i set "have the execute flag set" ?
<drellok> therekku: chmod +x
<Kartagis> therekku, chmod +x file
<nibbler> Kartagis, then it does not seem to be a idle-problem :| after what idle period about does it drop the connection? can you open a ssh and run some script like "while [ 1 == 1 ]; do sleep 1; echo .; done" and see if it freezes after a while, too?
<therekku> basically what im trying to do is "Set the ATI Drivers for Execution", but how do i do it with the Chmod +x COmmand?
<nibbler> Kartagis, because basically that is what the keepalive does (without output, obv). and is there some NAT device involved (home router)?
<Kartagis> yes
<nibbler> therekku, just call "sh xyz" instead of "xyz"
<Thijs> Hi. My ubuntu karmic won't boot after installing sun-java6-jdk, as in, the Xsplash freezes. I purged the sun install, but still i can't get past the xsplash.
<bigmack83_> im trying to use mpg join to join 3 .mog files. they all have audio and sound fine individually. but after using mpgjoin there is no audio. i have tried leaving individual videos out to see if one of them caused the problem but i keep getting the same results, no audio when mpgjoin is done. anyone know how to fix this?
<Kartagis> nibbler, this happened like 1,5 hours after I set ServerAliveInterval
<nibbler> Thijs, your problem is most likely *not* connected to java
<therekku> nibbler: i dont understand..
<nibbler> Kartagis, ok. but before it happened earlier?
<aaron11> I cant seem to see any devices on the Wireshark Capture interface dialog box. Is this a bug or is it just something that I have to configure
<Thijs> nibbler ok, but it worked fine just before installing it. How would i solve this problem? Or, better yet, how do i get back into X?
<Kartagis> nibbler, not in that period
<nibbler> therekku, well, you can either "chmod +x /path/to/file" and then call "/path/to/file" or you can prepend "sh " - in most cases at least (if its not binary executable)
<nibbler> Thijs, there should be log files in /var/log/ named X* or in your homedir, cant remember. they should tell you whats going wrong
<on3m0r3f15h> where is a beginner room for irc?
<nibbler> on3m0r3f15h, start changing your nick to a less "1337" one, and you can already consider yourself advanced, which also solves your beginner-room problem :)
<Oleg210281> Hi All !
<on3m0r3f15h> thx
<nibbler> Kartagis, hmm, not sure if i understand you... the keepalive seting helped? [ ] yes - [ ] yes, but just a bit - [ ] no, same as before
<Oleg210281> Help me please! I install on Unreal IRCd and thist work fine, but I can`t send privmsg $ with mask ^(
<Oleg210281> :(
<Thijs> nibbler something like this: http://pastebin.com/f6ceb30fb
<nibbler> on3m0r3f15h, until you figure out how to change a nick, use #help ;-)
<on3m0r3f15h> #help
<on3m0r3f15h> lol
<Gwince|Work> on3m0r3f15h, Type this.. /join #help
<Gwince|Work> that will let you join the Help channel
<nibbler> Thijs, line 330, 661 and 662 tell you, that your graphics driver/card/whatever is broken
<aaron11> I cant seem to see any devices on the Wireshark Capture interface dialog box. Is this a bug or is it just something that I have to configure
<Kartagis> nibbler, yes, but just a bit
<Oleg210281> Help me please! I install Unreal IRCd and thist work fine, but I can`t send "privmsg $" use mask
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  you may need to run the tool as root.
<Dr_Willis> Oleg210281:  perhaps the unreal ircd   has its own support channel/forum/faq.
<nibbler> aaron11, are you running it as root? cause that might be necessary
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: No. I do wireshark in a terminal and it says dumpcap: There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done
<Oleg210281> thenks :)
<Kartagis> nibbler, after 1,5 hours or so, ssh bailed out saying the server not responding
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  i was thinking some of those tools only work with specific wireless card/chipset/drivers also. Ive not used any in atges however.
<Kartagis> how can I set bash prompt to be time so that I can measure it?
<Thijs> nibbler, ok thanks for the leading tips
<Kartagis> PS1=\t gives me t
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Sorry. Sudo did it :)!
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  check out the 'bash prompt howto' you can set
<nibbler> Kartagis, try setting the keepalive to 1 (every second) instead of 5 - i cant imagine that helps, but its maybe worth a try. thing is, your NAT device has to keep track of all connections to map the ports/IPs accordingly - so they tend to drop idle connections to save ram - so configuring there can be helpful, too
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  lots of things that way.
<ReggyLove> i have a lot if pixielisation on videos played in VLC/Totem in Ubuntu 8.04 screenshot-> http://imagebin.ca/img/gtAcMIg.png how do i fix it ?
<nibbler> Kartagis, use my while-script, and instead of "echo ." use "date"
<nibbler> Kartagis, so you will get a fresh date once per second, and oyu could see when it stops - if its a fixed-time problem...
<boscop> PLS HELP: after rebooting with my newly compiled kernel, it doesn't get to the splash screen and login, I can't do anything, it doesn't detect the keyboard. even restarting with the old kernel does not help. I don't want to loose my data!! what should I do?
<Kartagis> I started it, let's see
<ziroday> boscop: boot into a livecd and copy your home directory onto an external drive
<nibbler> boscop, dont worry, your data should be save, unless all this has hardwrae problems. if you want to be sure, boot from cd and burn/copy your data before continuing fixing your system
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  a live  cd shhould let you get to your 'data' as for fixing the kernels - no idea on that. perhaps purge/reinstall one of the old kernels
<semslie> airtonix: So far mounting over samba is working a lot better than either the sshfs or vboxsf options
<boscop> ziroday: my external disk if 100% full :(
<ziroday> boscop: well then some other sort of suitable backup medium
<boscop> and I don't want to loose all my configs either.
<therekku> i've installed wine, and i have WOrld of Warcraft Installed on the Same partition as Linux / windows (Dual boot) however, im wondering if anyone could help me with Opening WOrld of warcraft From C:// Drive, ? ( as i dont know how to access it from linux )
<ziroday> boscop: most of your configurations are stored in your home folder as hidden files/folders
<nibbler> boscop, by copying ~/ you will have all personal settings, by /etc/ all systemwide ones (almost)
<kr_217> can any one help me with this problem:ldap_add: Invalid syntax (21)
<kr_217>  additional info: pwdAttribute: value #0 invalid per syntax
<nibbler> therekku, should be in your startmenu under "wine->programs->blah"
<ziroday> therekku: the wine folks recommend you do a separate install of WoW in wine instead of attempting to use your windows version
<boscop> but I've read somewhere that it shouldn't affect the old kernel. what about that!?
<Dr_Willis> therekku:  it might be best if you reinstall WoW just for the wine install.. You dont want to mess up the install on the windows machine.
<Dr_Willis> therekku:  see the wine app database
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | therekku
<ubottu> therekku: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<therekku> i see, thanks alot!
<ziroday> boscop: did you compile this kernel yourself, or is it from the repo's? Where exactly does it fail and what error messages do you get
<paissad-hp> can you advice a tool to extract a deb package in order to see its content ?
<nibbler> boscop, it does not affect your old kernel, unless the old and new have the same name, then modules of the one can be overwritten by the other (name/version string) - boot, in grub press "e" and append a "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel line, boot this and see if things work (X wont work etc, but you should get a shell in your system)
<Dr_Willis> therekku:  or coursew that means reinstalling/updating  what amounts to be 10+GB of data.. but you could install the minimal wow you cen.. then copy the 'WoW' install dir from your windows drive to the .wine/whatever/C_drive/Program Files    dir.
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  'mc' lets you browse the contents of a .deb and many other archives
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  no need to 'extract' :) unless you wanted to
<syockit> I want sudo to be able to run binaries in directory specified by PATH. Editing /root/.bashrc doesn't solve the problem
<boscop> ziroday: I used the sources, for kernel 2.6.32, then I followed the instructions to compile with the old config, and installed the .deb of the new kernel. when starting, I first got "no fs found in /proc/mounts/" or something like that (is fs == file system?)
<boscop> but when I now restart, I don't get that message either, just a black screen
<jrib> syockit: what *exactly* are you trying to accomplish?
<Dr_Willis> syockit:  check the sudoers docs/guides/ im not sure thats possible to do  that.
<ziroday> boscop: it sounds like you did something wrong compiling your own kernel, which has now broken a lot of other things
<nibbler> boscop, fs=filesystem yes - check your other kernel parameters, there should be one root= - check if its pointing to your / fs
<nibbler> boscop, any errormessage would be helpfull - boot with "nosplash" to avoid having colorfull logos instead of nice information
<Scrape> How can I have multiple login profiles for one user?
<syockit> jrib: I have texlive installed in /usr/local/texlive, and since it's not in PATH of root, I can't just sudo it without typing the whole path
<jrib> syockit: 1) isn't texlive in the repositories?  2) why would you want to sudo it anyway?
<LioN__> I've upgraded my ubuntu to karmic, and I don't have more sound whit games
<arvernus> Hello! I got the same printer 2 times which I both have plugged in using USB. The problem is that they have to same device URI, so everything gets printed on the printer that was plugged in, first. How can I solve this problem?
<syockit> jrib: I'm using texlive 2009. (2) because the texhash and mktexlsr cannot make changes to /usr/local dirs without su
<Dr_Willis> Scrape:  to acomplish what exactly?
<LioN__> I've upgraded my ubuntu to karmic, and I don't have more sound whit games
<jrib> syockit: I'm pretty sure texlive 2009 is properly packaged for ubuntu somewhere (ppa or site page, don't remember)
<syockit> jrib: will look for it
<jrib> syockit: the answer to your question though is in « man sudoers », ubuntu uses secure_path with sudo
<Scrape> Dr_Willis: I'd like to be able, on the one hand, to login with my standard set of preloaded applications (Skype, KeePass, OO.org, et al) and do normal day-to-day stuff, and then on the other hand login with a streamlined profile for doing audio/video work.
<Dr_Willis> Scrape:  check out the gnome 'sessions' features. some window managers support multi sessions.. Gnome does I recall. but i never use the feature.
<syockit> jrib: oh thanks. but will try to look for other solutions, since you guys seem to think I'm probably doing it the wrong way. why do I have to sudo anyway...
<nibbler> Scrape, just make a shellscript that executes all the package at one mouseclick - or use the sessions...
<Dr_Willis> Scrape:  or make a script that pops up a dialog and asks to load those other apps.. (yes/no)
<boscop> nibbler: it shows a hex string or something after root=UUID=
<tomsh> my ubuntu 9.10 mount cdrom but not dvd some suggestion (i have no message on any log)
<nibbler> boscop, execute blkid once the system is booted and compare the hex
<MindVirus> Hello. Can someone help me get VNC running using NX?
<Scrape> Dr_Willis: I figured the gnome session manager was the way to go, but 9.10 doesn't appear to have a place to set those sessions.
<boscop> nibbler: didn't get a shell, same result, black screen
<nibbler> boscop, even with nosplash init=/bin/sh?
<jrib> syockit: because you're putting files in /usr/local/ so only root can make changes there.  You could instead use ~/.texmf-config/ when adding a new class like I do
<letourdefrance> I have ubuntu installed, and updated to v. 9.10 karmic koala. But since i did this i cannot connect to my wireless network. Should something be setup in order for wireless to work again?
<syockit> jrib: but what is ~/texmf is for then? I just want to add custom packages
<boscop> nibbler: yes, still says, no fs in /proc/mounts, but I get no shell
<jrib> syockit: I believe you can also use ~/texmf as well, there are several places tex looks
<letourdefrance> I have ubuntu installed, and updated to v. 9.10 karmic koala. But since i did this i cannot connect to my wireless network. Should something be setup in order for wireless to work again?
<paissad-hp> whe i use dpkg-deb -x to extract a deb package, i don't get the installation script of the package .... how must i proceed in order to get it ?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<Essence> Essence subzero2000 eeriku paul_iulian on3m0r3f15h Failrar minedmind molnitza__ fasta MindVirus Floops[w] letourdefrance erUSUL Ziber alabd zaikxtox tomsh ray66 Shaun cdpuk` mamu scottmaccal
<Essence> Scrape LioN__ slabbeh the[V]oid syockit eXeonical Andycas arvernus SirDidi electhor Haitek nameiner bradpitt dinya_ boscop jrib Mowah gsr YDdraigGoch Ome Dr_Willis Gwince|Work walmis
<jrib> Essence: don't do that please
<Essence> speme arpegius pkundu gigasoft timber uzmanium beilabs oizo bigmack83_ brechdurchfall plundahl Lenin_Cat oyotat Kakinho Hellow metaltux Torrieri wertik_rus fqh cdavis m4rk da65 Shyde
<alabd> Essence:
<nibbler> boscop, no other error some lines above?
<boscop> nibbler: and it says "use --subdomainfs to override". where?
<boscop> nibbler: no other errors
<bigmack83_> wtf ?
<letourdefrance> is this not an english channel=
<LioN__> Essence: ???
<letourdefrance> _
<letourdefrance> ?
<bigmack83_> was essence just spamming or what? wtf man
<jrib> letourdefrance: it is an english channel
<MindVirus> bigmack83_: Yes.
<jrib> bigmack83_: just being annoying
<IdleOne> bigmack83_: yes please watch the language
<syockit> letourdefrance: english channel it is, yes
<bigmack83_> *sigh* ... people suck .lol
<letourdefrance> ok-...can anybody help me with my ubuntu problem?
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  i use 'mc' to browse a .deb and i see some scripts in the 'deb/debian' directory of the deb package.ppostinst, prerm and a few others.
<soreau> ! ask | letourdefrance
<ubottu> letourdefrance: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boscop> nibbler: when I press Ctrl-d I get: kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, ok i try that
<Dr_Willis> letourdefrance:  with many wireless cards you just got to ccheck the forums/wiki pages. and see about your specific chipset/card and 9.10 upgrades - theres been some issues in that area
<letourdefrance> I have ubuntu installed, and updated to v. 9.10 karmic koala. But since i did this i cannot connect to my wireless network. Should something be setup in order for wireless to work again?
<boscop> "switching back to text console" nbut it doesn't
<letourdefrance> sorry
<nibbler> boscop, boot with some boot-cd, find out the device that contains (should ocntain) /, and change the root parameter to root=/dev/sda2 or whatever it is. but i'm not really knowing whats wrong with your boot process - do u use some special harddisk controller?
<bigmack83_> IdleOne, yea, i know just thought it was weird someon was doinf that. oh well...
<bradpitt> my friend is now using ubuntu for the first time, she's using acer aspire 4520, and the problem is she can't connect to internet with LAN or USB. i don't know how can i help her. what causing this problem?
<Dr_Willis> letourdefrance:  you may want to connect wired.. and try update/upgrading that way any fix's get pulled in.
<nibbler> boscop, the kernel panic is ok - but do you get a commandpromt right before that?
<boscop> nibbler: like what?
<boscop> not that I know of
<boscop> nibbler:no I get no prompt
<letourdefrance> Dr_Willis: right...will it find updates itself?
<Dr_Willis> bradpitt:  you mean a normal 'wired' lan connection is not working?
<nibbler> boscop, but if you dont have a promt, where do you press ctrl-d?
<Dr_Willis> letourdefrance:  if you update/upgrade - it should pull in all the many many updates since its came out.
<boscop> nibbler: in the black screen with that error msg
<nibbler> yea maybe... dunno
<nibbler> how did you figure to press ctrl-d?
<flexy> I installed karmic on a laptop. I get only 3GB of 4GB of memory to recogniced. How do I get all of it?
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-d is a 'old skool' key combo to send an end of line.  I recall. :) or somthing like that..
<nibbler> boscop, because ctrl-d is basically ending the /bin/sh process you defined as init, and that is ok that it gives you the kernel oops. but that also means you somehow were in that shell, otherwise you could not end it...
<bradpitt> Dr_Willis : yes, she said ' i need subnet mask gateway DNS server number '
<syockit> is the magic SysRq key disabled? My keyboard doesn't have a SysRq key though, don't know what to do if my pc ever locks up
<futurama> how to make cube..?
<boscop> nibbler: but there was no $ and when I issued a command, I got no return!
<jrib> flexy: intall the 64bit version
<boscop> it's like writing text
<jrib> syockit: it's usually next to PrintScreen
<Dr_Willis> bradpitt:  subnet will depend on her lan setup. 255.255.255.0 normall. and  dns should be given by her isp. or router.  or theres free dns servers she could try.
<letourdefrance> it used to work just fine...why did they have to fuck it up in the new update
<nibbler> boscop, strange
<bazhang> letourdefrance, please watch the language
<Dr_Willis> bradpitt:  she could try dns server ip  of  8.8.8.8   and 8.8.4.4
<flexy> jrib: I though I did. Thats what I tried to download. uname -a says: Linux laptop 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomsh> my dvd/cdrom read cd but no dvd some suggestion?
<nibbler> flexy, sometimes you might have bios options to make more ram available, on the other hand try to use a "largemem" kernel or a 64bit linux
<Dr_Willis> letourdefrance:  proberly becauyse they changed to different drivers
<letourdefrance> bazhang: sorry, but thats really frustrating
<bradpitt> Dr_Willis : ok ill tell her right now, she's on the phone.
<always_smile> hello everyone,I get this message when i try to play some vido DVD's,: The file contains an unsupported video format. The needed codec is not installed on your system. (file:///media/cdrom0/Main.swf),anyone to help?
<jrib> flexy: yep, that's 64bit
<letourdefrance> hats the sort of things that makes you want to switch to another OS
<Dr_Willis> bradpitt:  but using dhcp is supposed to 'automatically' get that info
<zengeos> always..get VLC
<flexy> jrib: right
<Dr_Willis> letourdefrance:  go for it.. we dont care. Stuff happens.. if wireless makers released full specs.. it wouldent be  as big of an issue.
<jrib> letourdefrance: did you file a bug/look for an existing one?
<zengeos> it's in the repository
<always_smile> i've got VLC,but still can't play the video
<zengeos> really.  Is it a DVD or CD or is it a video file?
<zengeos> and you are pening the video IN VLC?
<syockit> jrib: it's got no pause/sysrq for that matter. The keycode for the magic thing is compiled in kernel, right?
<boscop> nibbler: why isn't it mounted? (/dev/sda1)
<always_smile> it's auto dvd file
<jrib> flexy: do you have one of those video cards where it uses your ram?
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  auto dvd ?
<jrib> syockit: don't know
<always_smile> VLC won't show any errors,but won't play it,that's the error i got with realplayer
<always_smile> no Dr_Willis,it's video file,teaching DVD for TOFEL to be more precise
<boscop> nibbler: I seem to have something like shell now, but without prompt. where in /proc/mounts is /dev/sda1 normally mounted?
<xover> what is the name of the X11 config tool?
<flexy> jrib: I'm not sure, new laptop... I think it should have it's own memory
<flexy> jrib: I'll check
<always_smile> when I try to play the files with media it won't play either,only will show a wave for a second
<boscop> pwd
<nibbler> boscop, not mounted at all, maybe, try this: mkdir -p /mnt/x; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/x
<boscop> nibbler: what does -p do?
<always_smile> im not sure xover,where can I know the x11 config tool?
<flexy> jrib: NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9300M GS (G98) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0) and Memory: 524288 kBytes   I think it has it's own memory?
<jrib> flexy: yeah, did you have 4gb of ram in windows?
<always_smile> i got the codecs already,the restricted extras,vlc,mediaplayer,so whats still missing?
<flexy> jrib: did not check it in windows. But I opened the lid to check, both dimms has a label with 2GB in them
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  i can play 'dvdmovie.iso' files here in vlc -  but im not sure if i have that decss stuff installed or not
<jrib> flexy: what is "free -m" returning?
<flexy> jrib: Mem:          3019       1010       2008          0          8        320
<always_smile> Dr_Willis: i can play audio cd's they work fine,but I can't play auto CD's,DVD's
<Dr_Willis> auto cd?
<flexy> jrib: dmesg |grep Memory shows [    0.000000] Memory: 3083480k/3145440k available (5315k kernel code, 452k absent, 61508k reserved, 3018k data, 660k init)
<boscop> nibbler: I can't cd into /proc/mounts, and mkdir didn't create a directory
<Dr_Willis> install that decss stuff -  always_smile
<smellynosery> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14355 - Where can I get a ubuntu kernel that fixes this?
<nibbler> boscop, /proc/mounts is a file
<always_smile> yes Dr_Willisauto cd's r cd's that run autmatically when you run with windows
<boscop> cat /proc/mounts
<boscop> oops, wrong window
<always_smile> how can i get the decss stuff  Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  err.. auto ruynning is a feature of the OS. not the cd
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  at Medibuntu repos
<boscop> nibbler: there is an entry for sda1, should I write it here?
<always_smile> Dr_Willis: does that mean ,i can't play auto cd's with OS?
<jrib> flexy: well you don't seem to be alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135442 They offer the video card suggestion and one person says you may need to update bios
<flexy> jrib: I have a -generic kernel installed. Should I have a -server instead? Would not think that, this being a laptop...
<shubbar> how does Nautilus chooses video icon? and how can i change it?
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  your use of the term 'auto' cd is just.. weird..  the OS sees the cd get changed and auto launches/does stuff.. theres no 'auto cd'  its just a music cd. or video dvd
<flexy> jrib: I checked mb bios, it is newest
<nibbler> boscop, where is the entry for sda1?
<jrib> flexy: no, -generic is correct.  Also see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930173 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413749 <- last link is important, it's what I had to do to see all 4gb
<ardchoille> shubbar: nautilus chooses icons based on the file extension and you can change it by either editing the icon theme or changing the theme
<boscop> nibbler: the line is "/dev/sda1 / ext3 ro,relatime,errors=continue,data=writeback 0 0"
<boscop> nibbler: the entry is in /proc/mounts
<always_smile> excuse me Dr_Willisim new here,i tried to get decss stuff  with the package manager,but it won' show up when i searh it up?
<remin> I hav a problem with display #karmic...
<nibbler> boscop, then i'd say you are on your root partition
<nibbler> boscop, you have /home with everything etc?
<remin> resolution is gone with each login
<shubbar> ardchoille: how can i change the "icon theme"?
<remin> what can I do???
<bazhang> always_smile, medibuntu.org is where you need to check
<boscop> nibbler: yes, but why does  it say there is no fs in /proc/mounts when there is?
<ardchoille> shubbar: Preferences > Appearance and go to the Icon tab
<nibbler> boscop, i have no idea what script triggers this errormessage
<shubbar> ardchoille: sorry, i meant it was a thumbnail icon
<nibbler> boscop, obv your root is properly mounted etc, it should just continue to init and thats it.
<boscop> :(
<ardchoille> shubbar: er,  Preferences > Appearance, click the "Customize" button and go to the Icons tab
<ardchoille> shubbar: Oh, no idea about thumbnails, I don't use them
<nibbler> boscop, but: congrats, your new kernel booted, and oyu have an interactive commandshell running with it!!! </sarcasm>
<Flexy> jrib: in addition, the machine stucks every now and then.
<boscop> nibbler: meh, I really need to work on it asap
<remin>  resolution is gone with each login
<Flexy> jrib: I got the links though...
<boscop> it should work, I followed the instructions exactly
<remin> #help
<jrib> Flexy: yeah, check for that memory remapping option in your bios
<nibbler> boscop, the kernel also has a initramfs which is specified in the "initrd" line. there is some script in it, and this script is fking up i suppose. but i cant help you there and some higher level solution for this problem would also be way more helpful
<bradpitt> lilyshu, Dr_Willis said subnet will depend on her lan setup. 255.255.255.0 normall. and  dns should be given by her isp. or router.  or theres free dns servers she could try. she could try dns server ip  of  8.8.8.8   and 8.8.4.4,  but using dhcp is supposed to 'automatically' get that info
<boscop> nibbler: what should I do?
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<Flexy> jrib: no such option in bios..
<nibbler> boscop, backup /home and /etc and reinstall is what i'd recommend
<remin> ill try sudp dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<boscop> nibbler: reinstall everything??
<lilyshu> dhcp is not working..
<jacquesdupontd> i have an idea and i would like to know if logically it could be possible to do, i know that for now it doesn't  exist but i think that could be a very good idea with our high bandwith personnal connections
<jrib> Flexy: don't know then
<remin> and again resolution downed 2 lower..
<nibbler> boscop, well.. its a way.... but alternatively reinstall a repository kernel - boot into this commandshell, set up your networking manually (or use /etc/init.d/networking start) and see if you can use aptitude
<nibbler> boscop, but if you know how and what to do, reinstall is 20min
<Flexy> I'll have to look at the links you gave me. thanks. I'll be back if those are not helping...
<jacquesdupontd> ok so if someone is listening to me, i'm thinking about a project to play a game that instead of being installed on your local hdd it would be installed on a fast server with the file needed either on yourcomputer (directx things like that or different things for inux) and also on the server and play them streamly, what would be the connection speed needed for a game like quake 4 for example ?
<jacquesdupontd> is someone knowing enought how it works to be able answer me ?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: hello
<lilyshu> Dr. Willis : dhcp is not working :(
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jacquesdupontd> yes sure
<Dr_Willis> I find the slowest/longest part of doing a install is typing in/setting all the proper mountpoints.. silly tool/gui they use constantly wants to rescan all the drives every time i set one. and i have 6 hard drives...
<boscop> nibbler: but then I would have the old kernel :( with all the problems
<Dr_Willis> lilyshu:  makes me wonder how theres going to be a proper ip set then. Perhaps more details of the network setup would be handy
<indus> jacquesdupontd: quake4 requires atleast 256 kbps to support say 6 players
<lilyshu> Dr_Willis : dhcp is not working :(
<boscop> nibbler: and it takes alot of time to update from the 8.10 cd I have
<Dr_Willis> lilyshu:  set everything statically then. No idea what the ip shoul;d be
<smellynosery> Can I _safely_ download and compile the kernel from kernel.org and use it with ubuntu without having any issues?
<indus> but i asume thats the second part of the question
<nibbler> boscop, then first try to reinstall the repository kernel
<jrib> !kernel > smellynosery
<ubottu> smellynosery, please see my private message
<laeg> i got the following error when trying to install openssh-server and ssh
<bazhang> indus, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<laeg> E: openssh-server: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<nibbler> boscop, whta probls do you have with it?
<laeg> E: ssh: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<laeg> how can i remedy this?
<SwedeMike> smellynosery: I've done it and it worked anyway. I'm sure there are things that won't work though.
<FloodBot2> laeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> kk
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | smellynosery
<ubottu> smellynosery: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jrib> smellynosery: it's possible I guess, but you probably want to pull from the ubuntu branch
<Scrape> Ok... Anyone know how to save multiple gnome sessions in 9.10? I've searched all over the interface and the Internet, to no avail.
<boscop> nibbler: screen resolutioncan't be as high as it used to be, I can't play games because it runs very slowly, when I move a window (redraw) the CPU is at 100%
<lilyshu> okay, thanks Dr_Willis ;)
<boscop> nibbler: with windows, it was much faster
<smellynosery> I took 2.6.32 from the ubuntu PPA lark but it didn't fix something that is supposedly fixed in 2.6.32
<smellynosery> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14355
<nibbler> boscop, did you install the binary drivers? should not be a kernel thingy
<smellynosery> I got my ubuntu kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2009-12-11/ after getting it from the same place but getting the stable 2.6.32 version
<nibbler> boscop, well so/so not a kernel thing, as you need modules, but those are supplied by the vendors and not by the kernel-team so to say
<bradpitt> lilyshu : do you really understand? please don't be shy. just ask your question here so people here can see whats your problem and if they knows, they will help you.
<boscop> nibbler: I asked in channels for help several times. I don't know which driver I need and how to install it, I have an intel graphics card
<FoggyHill> Hi
<lilyshu> bradpitt, i get that. i just have to make it all set up.
<nibbler> boscop, yep, there is poor support for those. 8.10 was the last ubuntu with proper support - then they moved on with more recent xorg-servers and so support had to drop out
<letourdefrance> hmmm updating did not work. I simply cannot connect to wireless since i updated to 9.10. Any suggestions?
<kane77> okay, I have problem with my grub.. So I tried to burn the ubuntu-desktop iso on a dvd and boot from there, but it keeps saying that it cannot boot from it, when I burned it on one very old dvd-rw it booted but then halted because of read errors (there are lot of scratches on dvd :) ), then I tried creating bootable usb stick from the iso but it does not boot (says something like "not found linux" and just have "boot:" prompt) any other suggestions how I mig
<kane77> ht fix it?
<lilyshu> bradpitt : i get that, i just have to make it all set up.
<laeg> i received the following two errors when trying to reinstall ssh and openssh-server ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8479276#post8479276 ) - should they concern me and if so how can i remedy this?
<letourdefrance> anyone?
<bazhang> kane77, burned to iso how
<bazhang> err burned to usb how kane77
<Dr_Willis> kane77:  you are burning the cd iso to a dvd  ?
<boscop> nibbler: I heard something like that. but it's a pain in the ass sometimes when the system runs very slow and I would like to be able to play games  anymore. I don't want to return to windows just for this :/
<always_smile> I got this error message 'Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: w32codecs' when i try to download rmconverter,what shall i do?
<kane77> bazhang, tried both k3b and brasero, created usb using the utility in System -> Administration
<letourdefrance> hmmm updating did not work. I simply cannot connect to wireless since i updated to 9.10. Any suggestions?
<boscop> nibbler: when is support coming back? with the next ubuntu release?
<bazhang> kane77, what about unetbootin ? tried that?
<kane77> Dr_Willis, yep, it works on dvd-rw, but not on dvd-r (and the rw is full of scratches so it gives read errors later on).. :/
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  intel video has been a roller coaster lately it seems. Sadly.  Ive heard a lot of work is gettting done with it in the next release.
<kane77> bazhang, I was thinking of that is there any tutorial out there?
<Dr_Willis> kane77:  ive never had a cd iso burt to a dvd disk work. I just use unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool to make bootable flash drives  these days
<kekehuoshan> Anybody know where to get the "snake" Python module in byobu's config script? detailed:https://answers.launchpad.net/byobu/+question/93436
<boscop> Dr_Willis: will the driver be as good as in windows / at the same speed?
<nibbler> boscop, it depends on intels driver policy, but i keep reading that they are so/so supportive and so i have hope for it to come back - i have ati on my laptop aswell.
<always_smile> 'Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  How can i tell :)
<bazhang> kane77, its pretty self explanatory; download it from the repos, point it to the usb stick and burn the iso
<always_smile> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: w32codecs' this is the error when i try to download rmconverer,what shall i do?"
<bazhang> always_smile, you downloaded the .deb file?
<kane77> Dr_Willis, if you mean the one that is in System -> Administration I tried and it tries to boot but then hangs with "boot:" prompt :/
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  the w32codecs pack is also at mediubuntu repos
<boscop> nibbler: now I get some messages in the window accessible with alt-f6: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<always_smile> i tried the package with the table?
<bazhang> kane77, then you should give unetbootin a try, it has always worked well here
<Dr_Willis> kane77:  yep. some times making a bootable usb flash drive can be a pain. Unetbootin normally works for me. but some times i just get a combonation of flash drive and pc that donmt like each other. Try different flash drives. test them on several pc's
<rubbs> anyone know hot to check the changelog on new updates via command line?
<rubbs> s/hot/how ^
<kane77> bazhang, thanks, I'm trying it now, hopefully I'll be able to run ssh at least so I won't have to run up and down the stairs like idiot :D
<nibbler> boscop, so fsck is outputting this weird errormessage?
<boscop> nibbler: then "preparing restricted drivers", some other stuff "checking battery state" and the last line: "...done."
<nibbler> boscop, so maybe one of the tasks of the init process is not working properly
<always_smile> Dr_Willis: I got all codecs relvant to playing cd'dvs's already
<Pici> rubbs: I personally have apt-listchanges installed. It will give you the changelogs when you do an apt-get/aptitude upgrade/dist-upgrade.
<boscop> nibbler: the 2nd line is: /dev/sda1: clean, 627817/4890624 files, 16525731/19535032 blocks (check in 2 mounts)
<nibbler> boscop, that means the fsck terminated successfully
<boscop> nibbler: how can I find out which task it is?
<laeg> i received the following two errors in synaptic when trying to reinstall ssh and openssh-server ( http://ubuntuforums.org/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription ) how can i remedy this?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, big thx :)
<indus> jacquesdupontd: for what
<jacquesdupontd> for giving me the needed speed but lets talk about that on the offtopic
<nibbler> boscop, the tasks are all defined in /etc/init.d and which task is run in which case is in /etc/rcN.d, with N being the runlevel wich you boot to (check default in /etc/inittab, usually i thought - but dont hve this file myself)
<rubbs> Pici: thanks, I think that will work
<nperry> laeg: We cant view that - its a link your subsribed threads
<boscop> nibbler: I don't have this file either
<laeg> nperry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/495469
<AmokPaule> Hello, im looking for a tool that allows me to mount and unmount iso images like daemon tools for windows.
<ooze> does anybody know why the firewall in ubuntu 9.04 Jackolope is disaled by deault?
<da65> AmokPaule:  thats a good one, is there one for Linux?
<Raziel2p> AmokPaule: gmount-iso in the software center
<gdiz> hey I was wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to run and control hulu desktop from shell.  I'm getting a GTK error.  So, I think not, but I wanted to see what you knew.
<ooze> AmokPaule: mount -t iso9660 /dev/srX  /mnt/cdrom -o loop
<da65> magicdisk is the best for windows, free too
<sipior> ooze: to spare a million complaints in this channel about why all the network services are broken in 9.04
<da65> sipior: prolly your end!
<AmokPaule> Thanks all
<laeg> i received the following two errors in synaptic when trying to reinstall ssh and openssh-server ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352090 ) how can i remedy this?
<sipior> da65: i imagine that was intended for someone else.
<AmokPaule> da65 im searching myself
<da65> laeg: obviously your missing something needed maybe
<kindofabuzz> are the repos super slow right now or just me?
<laeg> da65: okay, how can i find out what?
<zengeos> slow for me too kindof
<DNS777> O_o
<zengeos> But I just do other things while letting repo dl's do their thing in BG
<DNS777> i leeched them quite fast some mins ago
<pcb-dennis> Hi, i have upgraded to Karmic and now the programs that should be automatically started by Gnome are not started anymore after login
<kindofabuzz> doing a basic update after fresh install, been updating for 15 minutes now and still says 28 minutes. install was slow to during download
<da65> laeg: well look for the depends and see if they are all installed
<nperry> laeg: Bare with me two moments :)
<ooze> sipior: i didn"t fully what u were saying, what do u mean, don't post questions on 9.04?
<zengeos> kindof...what's speed say?
<laeg> nperry: ok ty :)
<mahiti> Hey Guys whats latest release in ubuntu
<laeg> da65: i don't know how to look at the dependencies
<pcb-dennis> they still exist in the gnome-session-properties but they are not started, any idea?
<da65> www.ubuntu.com
<Pici> mahiti: 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
<zengeos> mahiti 9.10
<kindofabuzz> zengeos: doesn't say, i forget i installed kubuntu this time, doesn't tell you
<zengeos> oh ok
<da65> good place to find the latest :)
<mahiti> Pici:thanks
<kindofabuzz> zengeos: just sped up :)
<sipior> ooze: not at all. simply that if the firewall were enabled by default, it would be very hard to come up with a set of default rules that worked for everyone out of the box. a great deal of support would be directed towards people who couldn't figure out why some things weren't working properly.
<indus> mahiti: hi
<sipior> ooze: best to enable a firewall after you've made sure everything else is working properly.
<pcb-dennis> noone a hint?
<laeg> nperry: my bad :)
<da65> laeg: hangon
<kindofabuzz> pcb-dennis: are they checked?
<laeg> da65: k
<pcb-dennis> kindofabuzz: yes they are checked
<epinky> AmokPaule: Furious Iso Mount
<pcb-dennis> so even gnome-screensaver is not started, nothing in the list
<JPC> Using 9.04 on a Dell.  It hung up while starting, on restart the lower panel was blank, didn't show minimized programs.  How do I reset to default?
 * kindofabuzz shrugs @ pcb-dennis
<nperry> laeg: I've added the answer to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+question/93695 for you
<Psinetic> i'm having a problem installing wallpapoz. it's erroring out on every line. Ubuntu 9.10 64bit http://pastebin.com/d7e6e0aae
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Viktor_GEGN> I'm about to run out and buy a new wireless adapter at staples/bestbuy/officedepot/etc.  Was curious if anyone has picked up one (PCI or USB) recently and had easy success getting it to work in Karmic.
<jrib> Psinetic: don't install to /usr/local/ ?
<Viktor_GEGN> If so, could you share the brand/model?
<Psinetic> jrib, huh?
<kindofabuzz> Psinetic: sudo it
<Psinetic> kindofabuzz, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap, yeah, think that's it
<Psinetic> XD
<Dr_Willis> Viktor_GEGN:  check for linux on the box.  Is one thing..
<jrib> Psinetic: you're attempting to install it to /usr/local/.  Your user can't write there
<da65> laeg: if you install ssh it should install the dependant programs, including the server
<Viktor_GEGN> Dr_Willis: Will do
<zengeos> Viktor, I have had reasonably good luck with wired AND wireless on ALL my computers in Ubuntu
<Psinetic> jrib, kindofabuzz thanks guys, that worked. sudo worked it out for me :)
<da65> that is the client and the server
<kindofabuzz> Psinetic: since the script points to /usr/local/ you'd have to sudo it
<ooze> sipior : as soon as i founded out i did turn it on immediately, off course, but i understand ur concerns.
<JPC> ubottu:  thanks, I'll try that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Viktor_GEGN> Zengeos: Thanks.  I have a Trendnet USB 424 model and a Zylinx.  Neither are working well under AMD 64-bit, so that's why I'm asking.
<zengeos> Viktor....can't make any recommendations specifically, but my best restults have been with Ubuntu.....except OpenSolaris seems to give a stronger wireless connection for me. Unfortuntely, graphics aren't nearly as good as Ubuntu
<always_smile> some of my cd's play but with no voice output,whats wrong?
<epinky> !hcl | Viktor_GEGN
<ubottu> Viktor_GEGN: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zengeos> Viktor...are you getting low signal strength?
<nperry> laeg: That ok?
<Viktor_GEGN> Zengeos: No, I can't get the adapters to show up under iwconfig.  From what I've read online, but of these chipsets have problems under Linux/AMD/64
<Viktor_GEGN> s/but/both
<zengeos> hmmm
<laeg> nperry: will look now friend ty
<laeg> da65: yup i know :( i think it was me removing files manually that may have done it
<da65> laeg: try installing the server and client seperatly, it may pull stuff in
<sipior> ooze: firewalls aren't magic shields against all the ills of the internet. without proper configuration, just turning a firewall on is of only moderate use, and the impression that security is no longer an issue because a firewall is in place leads easily to a dangerous complacency.
<da65> brb, missus going out
<always_smile> some of my videos play but without sound,what can I do?
<BlouBlou> always_smile: in what format?
<letourdefrance> is there any way to downgrade to 9.04 again?
<Viktor_GEGN> It would be nice if manufacturers posted the chipset on the box :)
<FoggyHill> Hello
<BlouBlou> !downgrade | letourdefrance
<ubottu> letourdefrance: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<FoggyHill> Anybody know what's wrong with this?
<FoggyHill> # mysqladmin -u root password SDxjIER
<FoggyHill> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<nperry> !downgrade | letourdefrance
<FloodBot2> FoggyHill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FoggyHill> I just installed mysql-server
<always_smile> BlouBlou: avi format
<letourdefrance> BlouBlou: arrrg why do ubuntu then release a system that is full of erros
<letourdefrance> 'errors
<sipior> ooze: i imagine you understand that already, but the attitude is surprisingly common in some circles.
<ActionParsnip> FoggyHill: is the service running?
<nperry> !bugs | letourdefrance
<ubottu> letourdefrance: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BlouBlou> always_smile: so, you can't hear videos in avi format? or only few videos in that format?
<llutz> FoggyHill:  mysqladmin -uroot -pSDxjIER
<BlouBlou> letourdefrance: wich errors?
<letourdefrance> BlouBlou: wireless network does not work any longer
<BlouBlou> letourdefrance: did you install "network-manager" packet?
<laeg> da65: tried that already, didn't work
<laeg> nperry: the first file i opened doesn't have #/bin/sh -e or anything similar
<letourdefrance> letourdefrance: no. how do i do that?
<ooze> spior: as far as i know, the main configuration should be done in iptables, the firewall is an easier way to put through ur config to iptables, right? :)
<FoggyHill> llua: Doesn't work
<FoggyHill> I just get the whole help page thing
<BlouBlou> !apt | letourdefrance
<ubottu> letourdefrance: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
 * PhantomLink gives ikonia a broken VCR.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<letourdefrance> BlouBlou i know the packet manager
<llutz> FoggyHill: pgrep mysql
<always_smile> BlouBlou: most of avi files with no sound
<roel-> what's up when my ubuntu doesn't apt-get update every night? (I have to it by hand)
<BlouBlou> roel-: configure it in update-manager's menu
<nperry> roel-: If you've set it update-maager to do it, it will :)
<kristian42> I had a mdadm raid-1 array called /dev/md1 that seems to have dissolved into an individually mountable disk and another linux_raid_member. Anyone heard of this ?
<FoggyHill> llutz: mysqladmin -uroot -p
<Kartagis> roel-, did you set up a crontab?
<FoggyHill> that worked i think
<letourdefrance> BlouBlou: it seems i already have the network-manager packet
<roel-> let's see
<always_smile> BlouBlou: i was saying most avi files play without voice
<FoggyHill> or wait no it didn't llutz
<BlouBlou> always_smile: hace you tried installing codecs or ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<BlouBlou> have*
<Dr_Willis> avi files can be of any of a varity of codecs for audio and video. If the proper codecs are not isntalled.. then you get no sound.
<rubbs> !codecs | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<always_smile> yes i have BlouBlou
<llutz> FoggyHill: then your mysql doesn't run or the password is wrong
<boscop> nibbler: I don't have the /etc/inittab fle. but it seems I can login with one of the other older kernels. should I try to recompile kernel 2.6.32? what should I do diffrent this time?
<llutz> FoggyHill:  try "mysqladmin -uroot -pSDxjIER processlist"
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  you can try playing the file via the command line with vlc or mplayer.  'mplayer whatever.avi' and it may tell you what codecs its trying to use and whats missing.
<always_smile> when i try to get mpconverter,it gives the error no satisfable depdndancies
<da65> laeg:  purge ssh and try again?
<nibbler> boscop, no idea sorry. but the homebaked kernel wont solve your graphik problems, so...
<letourdefrance> BlouBlou: The network does not seem to work even though i have the network-manager installed. What might i do then?
<laeg> da65: i did, same error
<roel-> BlouBlou: update manager is already configured to check daily
<roel-> but it doesn't
<crawler> hello.  how can i turn off the login bongos sound?  i disabled system sounds, but the bongos are being slapped as i log in.
<reign2> does anyone else get some wierd text corruption thing when they "telinit 3" from the recovery console?
<FoggyHill> llutz: mysqladmin -uroot -pSDxjIER is definitely not working: http://pastie.org/738885
<laeg> nperry: i completed what you asked, only 3/4 of the found files had the text i needed to edit, i edited it then did your purge command - i've tried reinstalling using synaptic, same error
<boscop> nibbler: should I recompile kernel 2.6.31-16-generic?
<llutz> FoggyHill:  try "mysqladmin -uroot -pSDxjIER processlist"
<epinky> FoggyHill: what do you want to do? set password or connect?
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  why are you even trying to use telinit?
<smellynosery> letourdefrance: Wifi or 3G?
<letourdefrance> anyone??
<llutz> FoggyHill: you need adding an action to mysqladmin
<nibbler> boscop, no idea sorry. but the homebaked kernel wont solve your graphik problems, so... why not stick with the distri-kernels?
<BlouBlou> roel-: yes, it do, but with new check system, recommended updates only will notified one day per week.  -  However, security's, will be notified daily
<reign2> well if I start in the recovery console I sometimes want to change runlevel to 3 to install a driver or what have you
<nibbler> boscop, if you want, look for others distributios, maybe there is some who support ati better
<da65> FoggyHill: thnaks for the password :)
<BlouBlou> roel-: you can use old notification sytem, if you wanna
<FoggyHill> nevermind llutz i think its working
<roel-> BlouBlou: this worked fine until i upgraded to the newest ubuntu a few weeks ago
<FoggyHill> mysql -uroot -p did the trick it seems
<nibbler> da65, is his mysql port open tothe inet :p
<FoggyHill> thanks again
<da65> hack hack lol
<llutz> FoggyHill: change password
<nperry> laeg Can you paste the install error please?
<da65> lol
<nibbler> FoggyHill, FAST!
<nperry> laeg: in the support tracker
<reign2> Dr_Willis: is there something wrong with doing that?
<Epsiloneus> hello, is there a channel for command line help or can I ask in this one?
<laeg> nperry: i did, it's the same one
<austlaw> I can't seem to increase my resolution, the max listed is horribly low
<nibbler> Epsiloneus, this here is fine
<boscop> nibbler: I would like to. but I need certain apps to run on them. also, most other distros don't have something like the NetworkManager etc
<laeg> nperry: after that error it tells me all tasks were not complete, i click on details and get more info but when i try to ctrl+c copy it it says it will abort the process
<BlouBlou> roel-: type this: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<nibbler> boscop, i like ubuntu, too. but i bought nvidia for my desktop, as this is way better supported, it seems
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels like many disrtos do. so i dont see the point in  uising tha tcommand
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<da65> :)
<Pici> !runlevels  | reign2
<ubottu> reign2: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<nibbler> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Epsiloneus> nibbler: ok, thanks.  I am wondering about commandline multitasking, for example using irc and mp3 player, being able to switch between them while no stopping either, and without losing the commandline itself for doing other things.
<CHESLYN> anyone how can i reinstall my internet
<crawler> how do i shut off the slapping of the bongos @ login screen?
<nibbler> Epsiloneus, screen might be your friend
<reign2> ubotto: I see.
<llutz> Epsiloneus: use screen
<BlouBlou> CHESLYN: specify more please
<da65> CHESLYN:  how you mean?
<Epsiloneus> ok, I will check that out, thank you
<austlaw> any ideas to fix resolution?
<da65> should just work
<reign2> ubotto: runlevels 2,3,4,5 are equal to 1?
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  1 and 6 are special
<Pici> reign2: ubottu is a bot. 2 = 3 = 4 = 5
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  the rest are identical
<CHESLYN> if i enter a site it says 'Access Denied' whats wrong
<da65> what site?
<epinky> reign2: 0 is shutdown
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  so google.com says access denied?
<llutz> crawler: delete /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<mrqismrx> could anyone recommend any good sites to read about news of ubuntu and new apps and updates for apps and so on?
<crawler> llutz: thanks i will try that.  much appreciated :-)
<Dr_Willis> been so long since i messed with runlevels...
<boscop> nibbler: I have 2 Ghz cpu and 1 GB ram (and another 2 GB swap file). this should be enough for playing games, shouldn't it? at least on windows it's sufficient
<da65> ubuntu.com is a good one
<xover> are the vmware display drivers for ubuntu compiled directly into the kernel?
<reign2> Dr_Willis: Ok. Now will I still have to symlink my init.d scripts in rc2,rc3,rc4,rc5?
<CHESLYN> Dr_Willis: even that
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  the use of rc2/3/4/ and the init.d system is slowly getting phased out.  runlevel '2' is the ubuntu default i belive.
<falconheart> I was wondering if anyone has a spare moment to help me with something. I have a program that starts when my computer boots up and I'd like to stop that behavior.. Only start it when I want to use it. I'm very new to Ubuntu. I'm on Hardy 64 bit, if that makes any difference.
<mrqismrx> When I put my computer in hibernate mode and try to wake it. It shows the screen saver and then freezes when a push a button and if I like push ESQ then the screen saver starts moving again but no login screen. Only if I put out the power from my laptop the login appear. What should I do?
<epinky> falconheart: use rcconf
<reign2> Dr_Willis: Ok but if I drop to console, my runlevel is 1 correct?
<Dr_Willis> falconheart:  what program
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  not sure.. all you have to do is stop the gdm service.. and you are at the console.
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  so you may not be in runlevel 1
<alankila> reign2: runlevel is changed only if you ask it to change.
<coofish> can anyone kindly provide a ten-minites proxy for me?I need download a file blocked in china
<crawler> falconheart: you can usually disable these things using gnome-session-properties
<reign2> Dr_Willis: Unfortunately the init script for unmounting cifs shares is called at the wrong time. hence stopping gdm hangs
<ActionParsnip> !ot | coofish
<crawler> located in System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<coofish> anybody?SOS!
<ubottu> coofish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<falconheart> yeah I checked its not listed there.. I'm thinking I'll have to get my hands dirty with this one.
<reign2> Dr_Willis: but if I symlink /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh to /etc/rc1.d/K#umountnfs.sh; everything works
<Dr_Willis> falconheart:  what program?
<crawler> falconheart: what program?
<crawler> lol
<reign2> if I stop gdm
<falconheart> the Tor service
<da65> geez, mininova being closed is sad eh!
<falconheart> after installing it seems to start whenever my computer does
<livingdaylight> Ja Hallo; ich haette gerne Hilfe... unzwar: I would like to know how i can print 'forms' simply black in linux. I have Epson Stylus 425 printer and when i go to properties and change RGB to greyscale nothing happens... i get entire 'white' sheet... how to simply print forms in black in 20 seconds that otherwise take 2 minutes to get every shade of color and waste ink? Please?
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  you could just call it from /etc/rc.local if you wanted..   but i dont know what you are really doing.. In  the next release there may not be any rc#.d stuff. so good luck
<coofish> hehe,Ubuntu is not for ubuntu itself,ubuntu is comsuming resource owned by whole mankind
<coofish> hahaha
<Dr_Willis> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<nperry> laeg: Answered
<falconheart> I'm not on karmic, I'm on hardy.
<Dr_Willis> falconheart:  how did you install tor? if it added a item to the rc.#  dirs. You ned to use a proper tool to remove the entry
<coofish> I NEED  proxy,TOR is blocked too,in china
<Dr_Willis> !info tor  hardy
<reign2> Dr_Willis: My issue is that ubuntu shuts the network down before unmounting cifs shares; so shutdown and reboot and changing runlevels hangs at a certain point
<ActionParsnip> coofish: its offtopic here
<falconheart> I added the repo for tor, installed via synaptic
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  i noticed that issue once ages ago.. but not seen it in 9.10
<Pici> coofish: This is the Ubuntu support channel, we cannot help you find a proxy here.
<laeg> nperry: ty look now
<reign2> Dr_Willis: to remedy the issue I rearranged the init scripts in the respective runlevel dirs so that cifs are umounted earlier
<crawler> falconheart: it's been a while since i've used tor, but me thinks Viddalia can control the tor service
<Dr_Willis> falconheart:  then remove tor if you dont want it - via the package manager. or use a tool like 'bum' tomanage what services get started at boot.
<reign2> Dr_Willis: And I'm just wondering why I need to do it for rc1 in order for stopping gdm tow rok
<laeg> nperry: i have to run to work but i will try it first thing tomorrow and let you know on the post if it worked or not okay? ty for your time
<coofish> can anyone setup a  proxy service for a  while?I can help u do it!
<falconheart> right, vidalia is installed also. and it does indeed control the service but that's how I found out it was starting when my computer does. Vidalia was giving me errors and not starting tor.. I thought it was a vidalia issue, until I tried to start tor via the commandline and found out it was already running.
<nperry> laeg: Not a problem :)
<laeg> :)
<reign2> Dr_Willis: considering someone just mentioned that simply stopping gdm doesnt change runlevels
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  gdm in 9.10 is now handled by upstart. theres a single upstart 'service' that checks/launches allthe stuff in the rc## dirs. so predicting the order things happen  in. May be a bit harder to do now
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  gdm is just a service..  same as any other service.  Ive not had to us3e runlevels in ubuntu in err.. ever that i cen reccall.
<coofish> tor+ vidalia is not a good solution as a proxy agent!
<livingdaylight> Ja Hallo; ich haette gerne Hilfe... unzwar: I would like to know how i can print 'forms' simply black in linux. I have Epson Stylus 425 printer and when i go to properties and change RGB to greyscale nothing happens... i get entire 'white' sheet... how to simply print forms in black in 20 seconds that otherwise take 2 minutes to get every shade of color and waste ink? Please?
<coofish> rubbish,slggy,and easy to be blocked
<reign2> Dr_Willis: hmm than it is very strange why adding a umount script in rc1.d solves my problem of gdm hanging
<falconheart> what's a better solution coofish? IMHO its better than spending hours looking for working proxies. lol
<coofish> lol
<austlaw> maximum resolution listed is 640x480, how do I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> reign2:    ive never had gdm hang while trying to stop it. I cant see why  nfs/samba/cifs would affect GDM at all
<FoggyHill> Starting nginx: 2009/12/11 14:20:31 [emerg] 6628#0: getpwnam("www") failed in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:4
<FoggyHill> ubuntu doesn't use www?
<FoggyHill> i mean, shouldn't the nginx package have added www during install?
<boscop> nibbler: ok, I logged in with 2.6.28-16-generic. how do I upgrade the kernel to 2.6.31-16-generic now?
<coofish> I can setup a server for u all,if you wanna visit some sites blocked ur IP
<Dr_Willis> FoggyHill:  theres several www servers..
<reign2> Dr_Willis: I couldnt see why either. but stopping gdm definately does not drop me to console unless that script is there
<bazhang> !ot | coofish
<ubottu> coofish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FoggyHill> (nginx is a new superfast russian webserver, very popular in the webdevelopment community)
<crawler> falconheart: try Dr_Willis' solution and install bum
<falconheart> bum? ok.. I didnt see that message I must've looked away for a moment
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  err.. i go to the console.. then do 'sudo service gdm stop' normally
<Dr_Willis> reign2:  so im allready at a console :)
<coofish> bazhang?!!!!!
<coofish> whats' up
<bazhang> coofish, that is not on topic for ubuntu support. please desist and take chat elsewhere
<crawler> falconheart: yea, once installed access it from System>Administration>Boot-UpManager
<reign2> Dr_Willis: well yeah but I need to stop gdm, not get to a console
<falconheart> ok installing now.. thanks for the suggestions by the way :)
<coofish> I know,I have looked at many channel,end in stay her...
<livingdaylight> can ehlping me with printger poperties settings?
<coofish> hahah
<reign2> is there some kind of way to adjust the order scripts and services are run by upstart?
<livingdaylight> what is RGB and greyscale etc etc
<KipIngram> I'm interested in running karmic from RAM.  So far this looks the most promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707230.  Anyone out there have any experience trying this?
<ActionParsnip> coofish: head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> i want just print plack all forms, please?
<KipIngram> I want to do this after getting the GMA 500 drivers up and going.
<falconheart> PERFECT this is what I was looking for! thanks! lol I almost found it on my own. installed start-up manager via synaptic hoping it would be this. :D
<crawler> falconheart: you're welcome, by the way, in bum, tor is listed as "anonymizing  overlay network for TCP"
<coofish>  8-)  :|
<KipIngram> join #eeepc
<falconheart> I see that. oh and by the way.. rsync starts when my comp does also.. do I need it for anything by default..? cause i never use it..
<RJRDon> is there a package for WS_Security that I can apt-get install?
<RJRDon> for php?
<Fabian> i bet there is
<Fabian> try apt-get install ws-sercurity if it  doesnt work unix will give u alternatives
<perlsyntax> how to submit your module for perl for ubuntu?
<reign2> Dr_Willis: I just a read up a bit on upstart, and it apparently still uses the order in rc.# dirs; for now at least. evidently upstart is not fully implemented?
<crawler> falconheart: i'd be careful with those services... :-)
<crawler> falconheart: but breaking stuff is half the fun, eh?
<falconheart> oh I am I'm only turning off stuff I know I don't need :D
<perlsyntax> ?
<falconheart> lol yeah I've reinstalled linux about 3 times now due to my uh.. "tinkering" ;)
<crawler> heh
<ActionParsnip> falconheart: good way to learn
<crawler> ActionParsnip: falconheart: absoluely 100% agree xD
<falconheart> yeah I "broke" and "fixed" my very first computer too. and after that everyone came to me for advice :p
<boomernang> Hi - how can I tell grub2 to use a menu instead of automatically loading the first option?
<zoug> how can i "grep" through bunch of debs in a directory so that i can install only one app and its dependencies? otherwise i have to install all the dependencies manually,which is annoying!
<Fabian> turn grub time to 0
<falconheart> so glad I switched to linux. but lots to learn still. thanks for all the help!
<crawler> falconheart: good luck
<wushu_> bbreaking stuff? you think breaking stuff is stopping something from booting?
<zengeos> same here falcon
<jrib> zoug: why aren't you just using apt?
<Psix> hello O_o
<coofish> boomernang: press E while booting into  grub!
<coofish> LOL
<zoug> jrib: well, i have this backup. and i need specific apps to install.
<Psix> íåóæåëè âñå ëèíóêñîèëû? À ãäå êîìíàòà âèíäîóçÿòíèêîâ?
<bazhang> !ru | Psix
<GodFazha> i agree Psix
<ubottu> Psix: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<boomernang> coofish?
<ActionParsnip> zoug: use: sudo dpkg -i deb     you will get told the deps it needs
<coofish> ubuntu users is silly really~~
<jrib> zoug: ok, but that doesn't answer my question afaict
<boomernang> Fabian, do you mean grub timeout? in /etc/default/grub
<zoug> ActionParsnip: wont that be installing all the debs in the current dir?
<boomernang> coofish, you have no idea
<Psix> bazhang, Thanks
<bazhang> coofish, please stop
<ActionParsnip> zoug: no, you specify te deb you want
<zoug> jrib: how about when i dont have internet?
<coofish> press e,u can input any kernel to boot from,fool~~~~~~
<zoug> ActionParsnip: okay, i can try that..
<jrib> zoug: create a local apt repository I guess
<zoug> jrib: how do i do that?
<boomernang> coofish, i am using grub2 you crazy maniac. not grub 0.97
<zoug> jrib: add a new sourse u mean?
<coofish> so change back to .97,keep off from any beta sw
<jrib> zoug: sure, but you need to run some commands first.  Just google "local apt repository", I'm sure you'll get plenty of documentation
<Hans_Henrik> any1 know the switch for "gnu make" to ignore errors and continue?
<boomernang> coofish, beta is installed by default you crazy maniac - i told you, you have no idea
<coofish> lol,do you have an idea?if so,how could spent ur time here
<zoug> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> !offline | zoug, as well:
<ubottu> zoug, as well:: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<zoug> jrib: okay..
<letourdefrance> ohh well... Unfortunately Linux still seems to be rather useless... I wonder if it will ever actually be usable..I hope so...anyway...back to a more productive environment
<michael_campbell> *lol*
<wushu_> haha
<michael_campbell> buhbye now.
<llutz> letourdefrance: take your fish and go, troll
<ryan\n> loooooool
<wushu_> letourdefrance, the mistake you make is you think someone cares
<Dr_Willis> letourdefrance:  demand a refund
<piojunbabia> zoug: i installed netBeans instead of Eclipse... successful
<zengeos> r5eally letour?  I've been thinking that of Windows for years now :)  What environment is more productive for you?
<wushu_> you;re just funny xD
<zoug> piojunbabia: ah, cool.
<michael_campbell> letourdefrance, so what you're saying is, you surrender?
<ikonia> enougyh guys
<ikonia> enough even
<jrib> letourdefrance: if you want to help make it better, you need to file bugs when you encounter them.  Your comments here aren't going to help anyone
<Dr_Willis> :)
<coofish> who give some fish to me  and i would leave right now
<coofish> haha
<ActionParsnip> letourdefrance: ask google what OS they use, you may be suprised. oh well
<zoug> ActionParsnip: okay, i tried that but gives dependency problems
<ActionParsnip> zoug: then install those first, or if you apt-get archive is empty you can run: sudo apt-get -f install
<wushu_> whats the difference betweren apt get and aptitude
<bazhang> coofish, remain on topic or you will be removed.  chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> wushu_: different frontends to apt
<coofish>  ;)
<piojunbabia> wushu_: good question
<ActionParsnip> letourdefrance: or panasonic, or the US army
<zoug> ActionParsnip: well, that was the problem. i have to manually select all the dependencies and install them
<ActionParsnip> letourdefrance: http://www.aaxnet.com/design/linux2.html those companys can't be wrong
<SeekerNL> is there a thai support channel?
<wushu_> ActionParsnip,stop treying to change his mind you just look foolish
<ActionParsnip> zoug: apt-get -f install will satisfy them
<bazhang> #ubuntu-th SeekerNL
<ActionParsnip> wushu_: i do that on a daily basis ;)
<piojunbabia> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<michael_campbell> Foolish is what I do best.  Next up, trying to convince vi users to use emacs.  And emacs users to use vi.
<wushu_> haha okay :>
<zengeos> <--prefers his 15 minute install/upgrade for Linux over the 3-4 hour *upgrade* from Vista to 7
<ActionParsnip> wushu_: just making a point, he can use whatever OS s/he pleases, just pointing out the flaw in the statement
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zengeos> Of course, I am old school GEOS person heh
<wushu_> i jsut think that ignoring someone that says something stupid is better
<Dr_Willis> !find swf-player
<ubottu> Found: swfdec-mozilla
<Dr_Willis> !info swfdec-mozilla
<ubottu> swfdec-mozilla (source: swfdec-mozilla): Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 45 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Dr_Willis> wushu_:  wheres the fun in that?
<wushu_> well you just laugh at him
<ActionParsnip> wushu_: if you can crus them with hard facts its much more satisfying
<wushu_> for some reason people get the notion they should recruit people
<Dr_Willis> wushu_:  i tend to chuckle a lot at my windows using friends at work.. as i salvage their vacation pics and stuff from their virus/malware trashed windows systems.. :) then charge them $20
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<wushu_> they wont feel crushed
<wushu_> bazhang, nobody asked something
<bazhang> wushu_, doesn't matter, this is support only
<K|nG> Hii i need soome help i use a Wireless connect Ralink but i can't find anywhere Ralink for Linux (Ubuntu) can some one here help me ???
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  needs our help and support.. :)
<coofish> go go go,time to go to bed~~~~~~```
<coofish>  :|
<K|nG> Hii i need soome help i use a Wireless connect Ralink but i can't find anywhere Ralink for Linux (Ubuntu) can some one here help me ???
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: type: sudo lshw -C network          websearch the product line
<blueguy^T61> Hi?
<always_smile> yes Dr_Willis as im very new here :)
<blueguy^T61> I'm newbie :)
<K|nG> ActionParsnip at command promp right but i have a Dial UP example i need to set a USER ?
<AceKing> What do I need to do to make a printer hooked up to my Karmic PC be visible to a vista PC?
<K|nG> I do not have a Internet Connect at Ubuntu right now ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: then you will need to type the output here
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: we only need the prduct line
<K|nG> Ahh do this will work at me ? http://bonrom.cbbknet.com/
<therekku> Hey Could someone help me with making Compiz look like a Circle instead of a Cube? And Indentify "What is used" to Create two effects in this picture, a) the gadget that makes youre Time etc. come on the Desktop like that and The bottom Bar that has all sorts of application icons in it? (Link here http://seogadget.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/latest-compiz-ubuntu.jpg )
<bishop> hey
<Stanley> hi
<bishop> hey stan
<K|nG> ActionParsnip: Ahh do this will work at me ? http://bonrom.cbbknet.com/
<Stanley> bishop: hi
<wack479> I am currently on intrepid, and i see in the repo that there is an update in the kernel from 2.6.27-7, which is currently on the system to 2.6.27.16.20. I have never done a kernel update before and was wondering if there was any suggestions on things to do before doing the update/upgrade
<velcroshooz> therekku: conky is the time, stats etc and avant window navigator or AWN for the toolbar
<bishop> did upgrade...works well so far
<therekku> Cheers Velcroshooz, any ideas on how to make Compiz "Non Cube-ish"? but instead like a circle ( Just like in that picture?  )
<bradpitt> therekku : navigate to ccsm, in effects tick the ' cube reflection and deformation '
<therekku> Alright
<velcroshooz> therekku: bradpitt just told you ;) its a setting in ccsm
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  ask your questions in the channel if you want answers - not pming me..  Im here then gone for hours at a time
<napsy> Hello. Is there a telnet server for Linux?
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  use the package manager tools to install the software mentioned
<Black_Phantom> when is the death date of 8.04 LTS ?
<Dr_Willis> napsy:  it would be 'best' to use ssh whenever possible.
<BlouBlou> !telnet | napsy
<ubottu> napsy: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Dr_Willis> !lts | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: errr... what?
<AceKing> Anyone know how to make the printer shared from my Karmic PC visible to a vista PC?
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  the version # is the date. so yrs for 8.10 = 8+5
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: I didn't ask it (I am using 9.10)
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  but those will be security updates only I think. (i rarely need the LTS features)
<David-T> Dr_Willis: i think you want to be telling Black_Phantom :)
<therekku> Velcroshooz: Synaptic -> "Conky" And i get multiple choices ( Conky-all Condy Std Conky Cli And Conky, which one should i download? )
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  blame tabv colm,pletion :)
<Rajasun> therekku: http://linuxeranggingmammiri.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-install-compiz-on-ubuntu-910.html also see the clips on Compiz at http://www.linuxhaxor.net/
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: no problem :-P
<Dr_Willis> I need to write up a weechat script that completes to the last speaking persion firsst in the list
<velcroshooz> therekku: i would take conky-all it comes with some scripts and all for some cool setups
<bishop> bbak...
<cramop> hi, where can I see the list of security updated packages?
<cramop> synaptic does not have it
<boscop> ubuntu doesn`t recognize my trackpad anymore. why?
<janaus> hi i cant seem to boot a karmic install from the hard drive... boots ok from cd via boot from first hard disk option... any suggestions on how to fix ??
<napsy> Anyone experienced with inetutils-telnetd?
<zoug> janaus: any recent changes you made?
<epinky> !anyone | napsy
<ubottu> napsy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<janaus> zoug, fresh install from cd
<janaus> zoug i get grub error 22's now :(
<zoug> janaus: were you messing with grub?
<janaus> zoug no, its a fresh install from karmic cd, won't start up
<napsy> I've installed inetutils-telentd but now I don't know how to run the telnet server. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> napsy:  in theory - it should set itself up and allready be started
<shriekout> !en
<zoug> janaus: you had windows before?
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<janaus> zoug: think the drive had a win7 install ... not sure hasnt been used for a few months
<boomernang> Hi, I had windows installed on a disk in this computer(/dev/sdb), and installed ubuntu 9.10 on a second disk (/dev/sda). Installed fine but grub couldnt find windows. So i manually put in a menu entry inside /boot/grub/grub.cfg. Restart - when i open up grub and try boot windows, it says, NTLDR IS MISSING - how is that even possible? From what I remember all i need to do is do a recovery, but wont that install another boot loader or something, re
<boomernang> moving grub?
<napsy> Dr_Willis: it isn't because if I try to connect to localhost the connection gets refsed
<zoug> janaus: error 22: This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk.
<kjelle> Hi, can i somehow get a list of how much stack each process uses?
<zoug> janaus: so, someone messed up with partitions
<epinky> napsy: /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd start
<ikonia> how much stack ?
<kjelle> yes
<gdiz> I have a question for you all.  There is a program that I am trying to get running under python 2.4 instead of 2.6.  Unless this means something else, I am getting deprecation errors.  Do you guys know how to run something under 2.4 instead of 2.6?
<epinky> napsy: sudo /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd start
<ikonia> kjelle: what do you mean by stack ?
<janaus> zoug: its just a fresh install from cd :(
<always_smile> hello everyone,what's the command to play CHM files,thanks
<kjelle> ikonia: well, how much stack memory a given process uses.
<zoug> janaus: can you fdisk -l from a live cd?
<ikonia> kjelle: ps aux
<napsy> epinky: I get " * Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled"
<zoug> janaus: need to know your partition structure
<isolat3dsh33p> boomernang: has you check using fdisk?
<kjelle> ikonia: no, it displays the combined usage of code, data and stack
<kjelle> ikonia: i need to only know the stack :)
<janaus> zoug: i have booted the install via the boot from first hard disk option on the install cd....
<ikonia> kjelle: what are you talking about "stack"
<kjelle> ikonia: do you know what the stack is?
<epinky> napsy: is telnet installed? sudo apt-get install telnetd
<ikonia> kjelle: it depends in what sense
<kjelle> ikonia: memory
<zoug> janaus: okay..so you are currently on the karmic that has installed. but you dont get a grub. is this right?
<janaus> zoug :    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<janaus> /dev/sda1   *           1        4863    39062016   83  Linux
<neerose> is there any Python developer
<janaus> /dev/sda2            4864        5361     4000185   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Aciid> doesn't gdm-2.2 work in karmic at all?
<always_smile> what's the command to get CHM ,thanks
<janaus> /dev/sda3           12749       77826   522728448    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot2> janaus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<napsy> epinky: it wasn't and I installed it but still get connection refused with "telnet"
<neerose> helo
<janaus> zoug: im on the karmic... but it cant boot itself
<ikonia> kjelle: I'm not sure what you're referencing as a memeory "stack"
<kjelle> ikonia: stack memory allocation
<boomernang> isolat3dsh33p, what am i checking for? in fdisk?
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  theres several 'chm' viewers in the package manager listing. gnochm i think is one.
<kjelle> ikonia: then you dont know what it is :)
<Dr_Willis> !info gnochm
<ubottu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-2 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 840 kB
<neerose> can any one help me with my web cam problem
<ikonia> kjelle: ah ha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack-based_memory_allocation
<epinky> napsy: try "sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart"
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  so 'sudo apt-get install gnochm' will install that one
<kjelle> ikonia: wikipedia doesnt make you an expert.
<ikonia> so how much memory each thread is using - you'd have to truss the process for that
<Aciid> !gdm
<isolat3dsh33p> boomernang: location for your windows :/
<janaus> zoug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/339258/
<ikonia> kjelle: I didn't say it did make me an expert
<zoug> janaus: okay, so a sudo grub
<kjelle> So, anyone know of a tool that can display stack usage of processes/threads in ubuntu? so i dont have to code it..
<boomernang> isolat3dsh33p, fdisk sees it fine on /dev/sdb
<kjelle> ikonia: im sorry.
<zoug> janaus: sorry, do this: sudo grub
<ikonia> kjelle: you should be able to see that with truss, it will show you the allocations of each thread in the proces
<kjelle> ikonia: truss? okey, lemme try
<yeoman>  hi folks...will any1 suggest me a good antivirus scan software for 9.10...need to remov viruses from flashdrives...
<janaus> zoug: cmd not found
<erUSUL_> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ikonia> kjelle: not %100 if it's what you are looking for, but I think it should give you the info you want
<laeg> nperry: launchpad
<kjelle> ikonia: okey, thanks
<Aciid> Doesn't gdm-2.2 work in karmic at all?
<zoug> janaus: sudo apt-get install grub2
<sipior> kjelle: run your program under gdb, and set have it print out the stack pointer at the desired interval
<stickboy> i'm transferring a presentation i have to give in a few minutes to my usb drive but the transfer status window never showed up. it's a lot of fairly big files and i want to make sure i get them all without corruption. is there a command that will tell me of any transfers taking place?
<janaus> zoug: ive done that already ...one sec
<always_smile> thanks Dr_Willis,how can i view access and excel presentation with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> yeoman:  i use clamav for that normally
<boomernang> isolat3dsh33p, what will happen if i "repair" ntldr on /dev/sdb.. Does grub get pwned even when it is on /dev/sda?
<janaus> zoug: yes ... says grub2 is already newest version
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  try loading them into openoffice
<kjelle> ikonia: seems truss is solaris, and strace/dtrace on ubuntu. if it is strace, my limited experience with that is that you can use it on one (1) process,and not the entire list.
<kjelle> sipior: that i can do.
<napsy> epinky: the telnet service is listening butn can't connect locally. Any ideas?
<zoug> janaus: try for sudo grub2
<Dr_Willis> napsy:  check the service logs/auth logs perhaps
<ikonia> kjelle: yes, you'd have to attatch to each process, wouldn't be able to do it for everthing, (strace works on linux yes)
<janaus> zoug: also cmd not found
<zoug> janaus: weird.
<epinky> napsy: telnet is up right? netstat -an | grep :23
<napsy> epinky: yes
<zoug> janaus: you have grub-pc installed?
<always_smile> Dr_Willis: the openoffice doesn't have something similar to access though,does it?
<isolat3dsh33p> boomernang: I'm not sure about that.
<kjelle> sipior ikonia: thank you both for input.
<yeoman> thanks dr willis..how to download tat authentic software
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  i never use openoffice
<Dr_Willis> yeoman:  its in the repos.. but you may want to get the latest from the clamav homepage
<janaus> zoug: hmmm dont think so
<zoug> janaus: well, basically you dont have grub and you need to find a way to install it..
<Dr_Willis> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10 (karmic), package size 268 kB, installed size 496 kB
<always_smile> microsoft office word works well here but not access files,i can't open them here
<boomernang> isolat3dsh33p, only one way to find out :D i will let you know
<co_1__> anny chaan
<janaus> zoug: are all the grub packages grub2 packages
<always_smile> anyone knows how to open microsoft office access with ubuntu 9.10
<boscop> ubuntu doesn`t recognize my trackpad anymore. why?
<isolat3dsh33p> boomernang: Backup first :D
<zoug> janaus: grub2 is 1.97 beta, grub is 0.97
<janaus> zoug: so what packages should i remove... and which package should i try to reisntall?
<Pseudo> When I run ifconfig, it only shows me "lo", but when I type in ifconfig -a, it shows me "lo" and "eth2"...... I'm trying to make it use eth2 for internet but I have no idea how.
<zoug> janaus: reload your synaptic, and install grub-pc _only_. this will install grub2.
<always_smile> does anybody have an idea how to open M access files with ubuntu,thank you
<Dr_Willis> always_smile:  try   double clicking on it and see if OpenOffice Opens it.
 * alankila is trying to convinve java to load jre/lib/ext/pulse-java.jar before the native audio support. But it doesn't work from command line "java -jar foobar.jar", only if I launch the project from eclipse. I don't get it.
<always_smile> it doesn't Dr_Willis
<alankila> if only I could understand why java -jar invocation ignores sound.properties or doesn't load/find the pulse extension I installed for it
<wack479> I am currently on intrepid, and i see in the repo that there is an update in the kernel from 2.6.27-7, which is currently on the system to 2.6.27.16.20. I have never done a kernel update before and was wondering if there was any suggestions on things to do before doing the update/upgrade
<yeoman> i am getting it from repos...is it k for getting latest version..
<z3r0> anyone know where to find the logs of the UFW firewall??
<always_smile> the error message i get  when i try to open access files Dr_Willis:  There is no application installed for JET database files
<always_smile> Dr_Willis: the CHM files now r working thank you very much
<zoug> z3r0: it goes to syslog i guess
<laeg> nperry: same again :(
<janaus> zoug: ok i went into synaptic and explicitly removed grub-pc grub and grub2... then reinstalled grub-pc ... now at a terminal window sudo grub and sudo grub2 still do nothing
<TopKatz> I have a rocektraid card, and every time a new set of headers come out and I upgrade its nerve racking.  This time was especialy fun.  How should I handle this.  Is there a procedure I should follow, like shut down the raid before rebooting, then install the driver?
<always_smile> anyone got an idea how to open access files with ubuntu,thank you
<TopKatz> maybe I need to unistall the driver, restart, update, restart, install drivers?  How do peopel handle raid and updateing ?
<wack479> whats the best way to update/upgrade to a new kernel?
<zoug> janaus: strange. do a apt-get install grub; sudo grub
<mahmood> please who can help me?
<BlouBlou> !ask | mahmood
<janaus> zoug: ok that appears to remove grub-pc and grub2... but now sudo grub gets me into the grub shell
<ubottu> mahmood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<z3r0> is ufw supposed to go with iptables or can it run alone?
<z3r0> is there a ufw irc channel?
<zoug> janaus: okay, thats it.
<BlouBlou> z3r0: it can run alone
<BlouBlou> z3r0: ufw is an aplication for manage iptables easier
<ooze> z3r0: it goes with aptables
<epaphus> Hello, does Ekiga come in Ubuntu=
<mahmood> iam new user of ubuntu 9.10 .i have twinhan sat card 1027  i want use it in ubuntu
<epaphus> ?
<mahmood> help me for this please
<z3r0> BlouBlou, and ooze you told me two different things
<always_smile> why avi files play without sound output?
<zoug> janaus: now do a find /boot/grub/stage1
<BlouBlou> !ufw | z3r0
<ubottu> z3r0: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<TopKatz> nobody uses a raid controler?
<janaus> zoug: finds it at (hd0,0)
<ooze> z3ro: the changes u make with ufw goes to iptables., check it with iptables -L -nv
<janaus> TopKatz: ive used mdraid and fakeraid a fair bit... but sry no hardware ctrls
<wack479> topkatz: i just used the linux raid utility
<always_smile> the avi files when i play move fast,and there's no sound output,how can i manage
<BlouBlou> ooze: yes, but ufw is not part of iptables
<epaphus> What softphones could I use in Ubuntu??
<mahmood> now this my problem with linux
<TopKatz> I think Im doing it wrong : (
<ooze> z3ro: off course not
<mahmood> who can help me?
<zoug> janaus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/339272/
<Status0> hello all
<TopKatz> there must be  way to update the distro/headers with out having my raid crash
<BlouBlou> mahmood: ask question and we'll try answering you :)
<wack479> whats the best way to update/upgrade to a new kernel? apt-get?
<janaus> zoug: seems to have run ok
<ooze> z3r0: ufw iss just an easier way to make changes to iptables that's all
<BlouBlou> wack479: yes, or update-manager
<zoug> janaus: reboot to see if it works
<xover> how do i determine the amount of RAM I have onboard my graphics card from a terminal?
<janaus> zoug: will give it a shot, thx
<mahmood> how i can watch satalite tv on ubuntu i have twinhan 1027 sattalite card
<wack479> BlouBlou: anything i should do b4 hand?
<always_smile> what can I do,avi files play fast,no sound output there
<z3r0> ok, ooze so i'll have the iptables deamon running then or should i use it without activating iptables?
<Status0> hi, ppl what considures lightest Window manger ?
<mahmood> about 1 year i ask but no one help me
<BlouBlou> wack479: kernels are not updates, when you "update" kernel, new kernel will install in your PC, but you will be able for start with older one. So no problem, it's totally secure
<mahmood> please its very important for me
<BlouBlou> !nobody | mahmood
<mahmood> nobody can help me?
<ooze> z3r0: if u want to protect ur network from outside, u should activate iptables
<z3r0> ok,thanks ooze
<BlouBlou> mahmood: if nobody answer is because nobody knows
<Status0> where i can find Ubuntu server community ?
<therekku> Hey, i just Downloaded and Installed Conky and Avant Window Manager, now how do i enable them / Configure them?
<mahmood> if here cant get answer where i can ask?
<BlouBlou> Status0: #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL_> Status0: #ubuntu-server ?
<Status0> thanks
<always_smile> VLC,Media player play avi files but fast,no voice output,what can i dl,anybody hgot some idea please?
<wack479> BlouBlou: but i will still have all settings and software that was installed on the old kernel correct? like i wont have to reinstall apache, samba, etc correct?
<wack479> BlouBlou: but i will still have all settings and software that was installed on the old kernel correct? like i wont have to reinstall apache, samba, etc correct?
<wack479> BlouBlou: but i will still have all settings and software that was installed on the old kernel correct? like i wont have to reinstall ?apache, samba, etc correct?
<wack479> weird
<BlouBlou> wack479: yeah, config is not in kernel, and applications will still working correctly
<genii> mahmood: You might want to try #ubuntu-mythtv channel
<wack479> test
<mahmood> ok
<therekku> How do i enable Conky? and Since i've just Enabled Avant window manager, is there a way to disble the Bottom bar that comes Normal with Ubuntu?
<Ziber> How can I get ntpd to ONLY listen one IP?
<zoug> Ziber: i usually do a ntpdate asia.pool.ntp.org
<Mewses> Question: I've been trying to change to an static IP through "/etc/network/interfaces". Ihave added these lines:" http://pastie.org/738722 " but when im doing the command: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it tells me: " http://pastie.org/739021 ". How do i continue to make it work? thank you.
<therekku> How do i enable Conky?
<Ziber> Yes, I know how to get the time, but ntpd listens on every IP i have ... is there a way to only get it listen to one?/
<janaus> zoug: went backwards :(
<zoug> janaus: backwards?
<wack479> :/topic #ubuntu
<janaus> zoug: still error 22... and now i cant use the install cd's boot from first hdd option.. it just comes up with a grub shell
<Ziber> Mewses: touch /etc/resolv.conf
<Ziber> Do you run your own DNS server?
<wack479> BlouBlou: thanks!
<BlouBlou> wack479: no problem :)
<Mewses> Ziber: I do not run my own dns server, Im using a router.
<therekku> BlouBlou: Do you know how to Enable Conky? :-/
<zoug> did you do exactly what i told? i mean you installed grub on MBR of hd0. this over-rides anything on HD before.
<BlouBlou> therekku: right now... no, sorry
<janaus> zoug: yes
<zoug> janaus: did you got any errors while installing grub
<Mewses> ziber: The baseunit computer (Wired) is connected to a router, the problem is that i cant access the internet. so im giving you info through a usb flash drive
<janaus> zoug: no it seemed happy
<Ziber> Mewses: alright. do: "touch resolv.conf ; echo "namserver 192.168.2.1 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<Ziber> correction:
<oorah> is there a cheese alternative for xfce?
<Ziber> touch resolv.conf ; echo "nameserver 192.168.2.1 > /etc/resolv.conf
<BlouBlou> therekku: read this >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<Mewses> ok ziber, and then what?
<rubbs> oorah: not that I know of, but xfce will use gtk so cheeze will not really add any extra stuff.
<Ziber> Mewses: then try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Judgy> Hi there!
<rubbs> !hi Judgy
<oorah> rubbs, not add extra stuff as in what?
<srinu> hi...I am a windows user and a j2EE programmer. I have very less exposure to linux. I want to install open-solaris on my laptop.  Is it suggestable ? Will all my java related software will work on solaris ??
<bradpitt> with !puregnome would i lose apps that build in qt, like skype, vlc, earth?
<Judgy> Is there an "server" - version available for the new Lucid Lynx alpha?
<srinu> Can any body please sugges me on this ?
<boscop> ubuntu doesn`t recognize my trackpad anymore. why?
<rubbs> oorah: it won't install many extra libraries like it would if you were to use a Qt program (stuff like kmail)
<oorah> boscop, have you tried a usb mouse? it might be a workaround
<Judgy> Hi rubbs
<oorah> rubbs, oh i see thanks.
<rubbs> oorah: np, sorry if I didn't give an answer you wanted
<Mewses> ziber: It gave me a: "Reconfiguring network interfaces... [OK]. " so it should work i think, now should i do anything else to get (online)?
<janaus> anyone know off hand what i need to mount to chroot from a live cd to a hard disk install?
<alyu> srinu: all java sw will work on solaris. i suggest you install opensolaris using virtualbox first
<oorah> rubbs, would it still most likely function the same?
<Mewses> ziber: im using 9.04 jaunty jackalope if that helps
<tmt> how to view which version of Ubuntu is installed? (which distro)
<Ziber> Mewses: try ping -c4 google.com
<rubbs> oorah: yes. You should not notice a difference in function. If you do then it's a bug and not an intention.
<boscop> oorah: I use it both, normally. but I would like to be able to use the trackpad, too
<Mewses> ziber: unknown host google.com
<sal_> judgy i dont think so .. see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Judgy> sal_: Thank you! :)
<boscop> oorah: normally Fn-F7 works
<srinu> alyu: Can u suggest me whether installing open-solaris or linux is better ? As I am new to linux...but had enough exposure in j2EE programming.
<Ziber> Mewses: show me the output of "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<Mewses> its empty ziber :)
<Judgy> sal_: Here are more: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-1/ O.O
<cusco> hi
<cusco> hi
<cusco> Im trying to set up a bluetooth headset following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<zoug> janaus: can you do a sudo apt-get install grub-pc?
<cusco> it seems to be fine instructions but
<rubbs> !hi | cusco
<ubottu> cusco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ziber> Mewses: echo "nameserver 192.168.2.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Judgy> sal_: But not my flavor: LTS server alternate, because I's like to setup a LVM Based Install without OpenOffice and stuff ;D
<cusco> step 11 fails
<zoug> janaus: grub 1.97 totally new for me
<cusco> pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=btheadset -- shows: Failure: Module initalization failed
<cusco> hi rubbs
<alyu> srinu: opensolaris is not linux! so if you want to learn linux, i suggest you try ubuntu
<janaus> zoug: yes ive done that and run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<janaus> zoug: which seems to complete ok
<Mewses> Ziber: Im adding the following line: (echo "nameserver 192.168.2.1" > /etc/resolv.conf) Correct?
<janaus> zoug: im willing to bet if i reboot now ill still get error 22 but the install cd boot first hard disk option might come back to life
<zoug> janaus: so its working? getting your grub back?
<janaus> zoug: sudo grub is still cmd not found
<Ziber> Mewses: either type that in the shell, or just put "nameserver 192.168.2.1" in /etc/resolv.conf
<bala> hi
<bala> anyboduy help me plz
<rubbs> cusco: unfortunately I don't know anything about bluetooth, but what kind of error is occuring
<BlouBlou> !ask | bala
<ubottu> bala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zoug> janaus: sounds so funny
<rubbs> !ask | bala
<napsy> How do I open a port in Ubuntu. I tried with firestarter but the system ignores the rules. Is there another way?
<cusco> rubbs: this error is not with bluetooth, its with pulseaudio while loading am odule
<BlouBlou> napsy: try using ufw
<cusco> rubbs: looks like you didn't even read my problem :PO
<cusco> :P
<napsy> BlouBlou: tried but it is still ignored
<Mewses> Ziber: Done
<Ziber> Mewses: Try pinging google.com now
<bala> rubbs: i've karmic koala my screen resolution 1280*1024 but her shown 1152*864.. how to get 1280.. resolution
<Mewses> unknown host google.com
<Mewses> "ping -c4 google.com"
<Ziber> :/
<BlouBlou> napsy: have you got router?
<Ziber> Mewses: Add "nameserver 4.2.2.2" under that in the file and try again
<napsy> BlouBlou: yes but if I nmap localhost it's still not open
<BlouBlou> napsy: wich port are you trying to open?
<Guest20940> hey everyone. i am having problems ripping and playing dvds in ubuntu any ideas
<napsy> BlouBlou: 23
<zoug> janaus: i did a chroot before. you need to mount the partition and give that mounted dir to chroot
<Mewses> still unknown host google.com
<bala> rubbs: wht happen?
<Ziber> try "ping -c4 69.162.80.46"
<rubbs> bala: do you know what type of driver and/or graphics card you have?
<rubbs> !dvd | Guest20940
<ubottu> Guest20940: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlouBlou> napsy: did you try disabling firewall, and checking if port works correctly?
<Mewses> Ziber: its working, 140 ms, 150 etc
<bala> rubbs:intel d 945 board don't have graphics cards
<zoug> janaus: any luck with your grub crusade?
<napsy> BlouBlou: yes I disabled both ufw and firestarter and the system just ignores them
<donze> ci sono italiani?
<Ziber> Mewses: alright, and you just have DNS trouble...
<Guest20940> i did every thing ubuntu.com said
<BlouBlou> !ita | donze
<sal_> judgy good to know, thx for pointing
<BlouBlou> !it | donze
<ubottu> donze: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mewses> Ziber: Probably yes, ":)"
<donze> sorry
<BlouBlou> donze: no problem
<Ziber> Usually you can just set the nameserver to your router...
<rubbs> bala just a sec. I'm checking something. I'll get back to you in a minute
<bala> rubbs: thanks bro
<Mewses> Ziber: DDNS is shutoff on the router settings.
<Ziber> Mewses: enable it
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<janaus> zoug: no... however i think ill need grub 2... my partition is ext4 ?
<Judgy> bye
<bhuvi> does anybody use gdesklets software?
<Mewses> Ziber: The dns is auto from my ISP it claims, so it should be on.
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: yes, I used it
<zoug> janaus: grub-pc installs 1.97, default in karmic
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, is it working for you in 9.04
<jennie> I downloaded ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso at ubuntu 9.04 desktop and I mounted according to upgradation guide but during upgrade the upgrade process is still downloading the files  why the upgrade manager is downloading although i downloaded ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: right now I haven't got installed, I tryied with 8.04 and 8.10  -  however I recommend to you Screenlets
<ManDay> Do we get a new kernel update everyday now?
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, it worked for me in 8.04 but in 9.04 its not workin
<rubbs> bala: i've been looking but I can't seem to find a solution. I'll keep looking, but see if you can find another person in the channel to help out too. It's ok to repeat your question again.
<iceroot> ManDay: of course not
<ManDay> aw :-/
<BlouBlou> ManDay: only when there are security fails, or when kernel has bugs
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, i use screenlets too
<ManDay> seems like they had quite some problems over the past week
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: does gdeskets give you any error?
<therekku> How can i Activate Conky?
<ManDay> 3 updates if im not mistaken
<Ziber> UFW doesnt have IPv6 support?
<Guest19202> i just re downloaded and installed everything required to play and rip dvds and have had no luck i get the message Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<BlouBlou> !repeat | therekku
<ubottu> therekku: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ziber> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<lzrdking> the ddns settng on a router has nothing to do with normal nameserver lookups
<maco> Ziber: /etc/ufw/before6.rules
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, s it says Failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (No such file or directory)
<lzrdking> wow, i'm late to that convo
<Ziber> maco: ?
<alberto> hi
<maco> Ziber: you can put ipv6 rules in there
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: did you try removing applets auto-start? maybe it's clock's or calendar's fail
<alberto> help
<Guest19202> i just re downloaded and installed everything required to play and rip dvds and have had no luck i get the message Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<BlouBlou> !ask | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alberto> i can't start xorg
<abe3k> hi guys, I'm having a problem, under the sys/admin/software sources/    when I choose the "Select Best Server" for the package download the application crashes, anyone else is experiencing this ?
<alberto> after updating it
<maco> Ziber: though if you enable ipv6 in /etc/default/ufw itll automatically mirror your ipv4 rules on ipv6
<maco> Ziber: doh that file moved. hang on.
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, when i start it in terminal it says bash: /usr/bin/gdesklets: /usr/bin/python2.5: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: new ubuntu comes with python 2.6
<BlouBlou> maybe that's the fail
<alberto> I updated ubuntu and restart but, Now i can't start Xorg
<holden_> is there a 64bit java plugin for firefox on ubuntu 8.04?
<Mewses> Ziber: Under domain name, what do they mean by that? www.dyndns.com for example?
<maco> Ziber: the ufw manpage says still same file. so i guess youd add "IPv6='yes'" to /etc/defaults/ufw
<BlouBlou> alberto: try "startx"
<Guest19202> i just re downloaded and installed everything required to play and rip dvds and have had no luck i get the message Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, s i think that should be the problem
<alberto> yes
<alberto> Ican't
<alberto> Low graphics mode error
<abe3k> I'm having a problem, under the sys/admin/software sources/    when I choose the "Select Best Server" for the package download the application crashes, anyone else is experiencing this ?
<always_smile> hello,this command not working: gst-register-0.8 anyone can give me right format?
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: try installing gdesklet's new version - http://www.gdesklets.de/
<alberto> after updating xorg-xserver
<abe3k> alberto : if you have nvidia drivers compiled before then you have to recompile the nvidia driver again for it to work with the new kernel
<alberto> Xorg version 1:7.4+eubuntu10
<always_smile> anyone to give me the right command : gst-register-0.8
<alberto> *7.4+ubuntu10
<alberto> i don't use Nvidia or ATI
<alberto> I use Via Unichrome Pro (with compiz xd) in Ubuntu 9.10
<zengeos> alberto Ubuntu 9.10?
<alberto> yeah
<zengeos> ok
<craigbass1976> I made a movie last year, and I'll be damned if I can remember what app I used.  Will avidemux let me pull a couple avi and mp3 files into one flash video?
<ecolitan> how to hold a package at current version from upgrading automatically
<ecolitan> ?
<zend_fan> swf image not shoing in my firefox 64bit ubuntu any ideas ?
<alberto> regression error?
<abe3k> zend_fan : 1 sec
<Crewsr3> I just installed a 10/1000 card into my computer, but it is running on the 10/1000 drivers.  I know ubuntu can run it at 10/1000 but it is using the wrong driver, how can I change the driver?
<zengeos> alberto maybe uninstall compiz and reinstall?
<alberto> no
<KongfuToufu> Please help, I can't resume from suspend.
<alberto> i disabled compiz
<abe3k> zend_fan : http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-native-64bit-flash-player-10-on-linux.html
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, it seems very old
<alberto> I don't use it
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: and what about installing old python?
<zend_fan> cheers :)
<alberto> Problem is from an update of Xorg
<netinet> d
<netinet> hi there
<always_smile> hello,is this command correct : gst-register-0.8 ?
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, wont it conflict with the new one
<Crewsr3> I just installed a 10/1000 card into my computer, but it is running on the 10/1000 drivers.  I know ubuntu can run it at 10/100 but it is using the wrong driver, how can I change the driver?    oops typo sorry for reposting sorry so soon
<alberto> 7.4+ubuntu 7 works
<abe3k> zend_fan : also check http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-64bit.html
<bhuvi> BlouBlou, should i report a bug for this
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: well, I don't know...
<netinet> Crewsr3: ethtool?
<alberto> 7.4+ubuntu10 failed :(
<BlouBlou> bhuvi: yes, do it :)
<abe3k> guys,  I'm having a problem, under the sys/admin/software sources/    when I choose the "Select Best Server" for the package download the application crashes, anyone else is experiencing this ?
<zengeos> not me abe.
<zengeos> I'm in the software sources app
<netinet> ha nice nickname
<Crewsr3> netinet this program can help me change the drivers?
<zengeos> are you using a terminal?
<always_smile> is this command correct: gst-register-0.8 ,thank you
<alberto> i don't use it
<Mewses> Ziber: what service type do i want? webhop, offline hostname or host with ip-adress for the DNS?
<SargoDarya> http://bit.ly/4kb77v <- this always works for every problem you have
<alberto> I'm in low graphics mode
<zend_fan> Thanks abe3k that works great
<Guest19202> i just re downloaded and installed everything required to play and rip dvds and have had no luck i get the message Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<Guest19202> cant play or rip dvds
<SargoDarya> Wow, he didn't even wait 10 secs for an answer
<abe3k> zend_fan : have fun!
<zengeos> lol
<ecolitan> How do I find out the number of the latest version of a package?
<zend_fan> my jquery uploader works now hehe
<Guest19202> sorry i didnt mean to leave.  i just re downloaded and installed everything required to play and rip dvds and have had no luck i get the message Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<Guest19202> cant play or rip dvds
<always_smile> anyone to tell me if this command right or wrong : gst-register-0.8
<SargoDarya> lol
<bhuvi> it seems nobody now uses gdesklets,the latest bug reported is in 2008
<bhuvi> i think the project has been abandoned
<xD> bhuvi: well, people who wants "cool desktop" uses kde, however people who wants simpler desktop (like me) uses gnome
<epaphus> What softphones could I use in Ubuntu??
<Guest19202> i just re downloaded and installed everything required to play and rip dvds and have had no luck i get the message Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<Guest19202> cant play or rip dvds. n e one know a fix
<arand> Guest19202: at what point is this message?
<astra-x> is anyone running iredmail on ubuntu 9.10?
<kinja-sheep> Guest19202: "aptitude search libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread4" -- Are those packages installed?
<Guest19202> they are
<bhuvi> xD, true maybe
<Guest19202> both are installed
<kinja-sheep> Guest19202: All three packages? Also, run this in the terminal -- "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<MrEgg964> Hi all. How can I setup sshd so as to allow freenx access (thru nomachine) and at the same time disable sftp (thru ssh with nautilus)?
<bhuvi> xD, i think it should be removed from the repository
<always_smile> hello everyone,could you give me the right format to this comand please: gst-register-0.8
<Guest19202> just installed and i ran a dvd and got Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<xD> bhuvi: well, if you report bug, community will make a patch (so don't forget enabling community updates)
<simplexio> MrEgg964: freenx ? do you mean X over ssh? and i think i saw on/off switch for sftp in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kinja-sheep> Guest19202: Are you owner of the machine? Did you install it yourself?
<Guest19202> yes
<MrEgg964> simplexio: thanks
<Guest19202> i am the owner and installed it myself
<kinja-sheep> Guest19202: Hmm. Permissions issues, I guess.  But where to change? I don't know. Did you try lot of tutorials on this that may cover permissions modifications?
<zengeos> could the dvd problem be anything to do with region code?
<Guest19202> no and i am not sure what u mean
<kinja-sheep> Guest19202: What did you use to play DVDs?
<gpled> has anyone been able to get a mail client to work with exchange 2007?
<Guest19202> never on this macine
<always_smile> gst-register-0.8   what's the right format to this,thanks!!
<kinja-sheep> Guest19202: I use VLC myself. It works wonders (since all codecs are part of the package too). I'm guessing you're using totem something.  See if VLC works for you too.
<Varan> My laptop is indicating an charge rate of 720 W which is ofcourse not right. Does anyone know what could be the problem. The discharge rate is oke
<zengeos> Well all my time to leave has come. enjoy! and thanks for the education!
<Guest19202> i had windows before when i played them. same dvd different os
<Guest19202> ok ill try that now
<zengeos> I use VLC also kinja
<zengeos> nice program
<KongfuToufu> hi,my lap-top can't resume after suspend to ram. Can anyone help?
<Daemonis> Does anyboby know any good cpu temperature monitoring software for Ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis_> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<BluesKaj> can you guys recommend a flv player , for some reason my browsers won't play a DL'd flv file , it'll play the embedded version on the website , but the video has now been taken off theat page .
<naoshige> Hello
<Dr_Willis_> KongfuToufu:  most all of them use the lm-sensors as the actual part that does the work. THeres dozens of tools that read/show the lm-sensors info
<haven489> how to make my wifi
<naoshige> What is wrong here?
<naoshige> # /etc/init.d/bind9 stop
<naoshige> * Stopping domain name service... bind                                         rndc: neither /etc/bind/rndc.conf nor /etc/bind/rndc.key was found
<FloodBot2> naoshige: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naoshige> rndc: neither /etc/bind/rndc.conf nor /etc/bind/rndc.key was found
<dbruns> how can I set the timezone in ubuntu from the commandline?  8.04
<Daemonis> Is it updated? I read up on lm-sensors but it said it was outdated by version 8.something
<haven489> how do web server?
<aperson> BlueEagle, most any media player should be able to play it
<arand> BluesKaj: I normally use VLC...
<haven489> iwant wfast web for my party
<naoshige> haven489: webserver -> nginx
<rickyrickyricky> Ubuntu is a fail, prove me wrong
<naoshige> haven489: wifi -> madwifi
<haven489> naoshige: i can type nonsense too. \
<BluesKaj> arand, VLC doesn't play the video , only the audio
<Dr_Willis_> naoshige:  start using 'sudo service' insteat of  init.d/whatever     (since it it slowly gettting obsoleted_
<Daemonis> Ubuntu isn't a fail
<mehdi-bob> are you sure!
<naoshige> haven489: watch your mouth now
<syk> ubuntu rocks
<Pici> rickyrickyricky: This is a support channel. Please be constructive.
<haven489> rickyrickyricky: UbuntU may or may not suck but i suck!!
<mehdi-bob> hahaha
<naoshige> Dr_Willis_: will do mate
<haven489> naoshige: no you watch you web?
<haven489> ...
<arand> BluesKaj: Next step, mplayer?
<Daemonis> Ubuntu is free, windows and mac cost a hellofa lot.
<Listerthrawn> rickyrickyricky:- you are making the claim.  Back it up with evidence.  It's not up to us to prove a negative.
<Dr_Willis_> naoshige:  as for the rest.. No idea. I dont use bind.  looks like you need some configs/keys
<haven489> ... bye you not help fuls
<simplexio> just type /ignore and no more trolls
<rickyrickyricky> I order a CD of ubuntu, it arrives, i install it on a seperate PC.
<always_smile> Dr_Willis_: could you give me the right format to this command: gst-register-0.8 ,thank you
<Dr_Willis_> always_smile:  where did that even come from?
<funnybutty> how to install
<BluesKaj> arand, yeah, maybe , but I haven't seen a stable mplayer in several versions
<syk> is there a way i can change my system try/notification icon to make it the same as the one that is in the gnome menu? they are different and id like for them to be the same
<rickyrickyricky> Firstly, the CD tells me that it can install Ubunut alongside Vista, and lies, as there is no option ANYWHERE to install alongside Vista.
<funnybutty> fuck fuck fuck, mother mother fuck\
<Dr_Willis_> always_smile:  when in doubt do a 'command --help' and check the help docs/info
<funnybutty> she's gonna shoot me!!!
<KongfuToufu> hi,my lap-top can't resume after suspend to ram. Can anyone help me?
<aperson> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !language | funnybutty
<ubottu> funnybutty: please see above
<funnybutty> lol
<funnybutty> looool
<funnybutty> ubuntu sux0rs
<BluesKaj> funnybutty, bully for you , you learned a new curse word
<rickyrickyricky> Secondly, every single one of my drivers become incompatible with ubuntu, therefore, i cannot connect to the internet, so i cannot download new drivers.
<naoshige> Does BIND9 on ubuntu require rndc?
<Dr_Willis_> rickyrickyricky:  It pops up a dialog here on my windows box's to do a wubi install.. or you boot and it sets a dual boot setup. Your option.
<sipior> funnybutty: go away.
<Dr_Willis_> rickyrickyricky:  so you did install ubuntu then? and thats your actual support question?
<dimitar> haha
<therekku> Is there any Nice little Application thats Easy to use (unlike Conky) that Allows me to place a Ram / Cpu Usage Monitor + Time + other small things, e.g. Songs playing etc. on my Desktop, the way conky does? if no, can someone tell me where to place the conkyr file?
<dimitar> hi!
<Daemonis> Thank god
<arand> BluesKaj: you might at least be able to convert it... By the way,I've had a lot of flvs simply come out as corrupted in one way or other, so redownloading, or even waiting a day and then redownloading (experience with youtube) might get you a proper version, all depnding on what/where the file is...
<rickyrickyricky> i installed ubuntu and found no option as i carried on with the installation to do a dual boot setup.
<naoshige> Hello. When stopping BIND9, I get: rndc: neither /etc/bind/rndc.conf nor /etc/bind/rndc.key was found - does anybody know what's wrong?
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  theres hundereds of conky scripts/examples at the conky home page you can use/alter as you want.  Or try gkrellm (i think i spelt that riught)
<aperson> therekku, check the forum, there are loads of conky configs there
<naoshige> How do I generate those two files?
<dimitar> does anyone know program that show you HDD,cpu,ram,network protocol...please?
<rickyrickyricky> So now i have a computer with only Ubuntu, with no compatible drivers, and no disk to reinstall vista.
<Daemonis> Ricky, when you set up the partition there is an option to use any free space on your disc other than your operating system
<cfedde> on 9.10 should initctl list show me some output?
<Dr_Willis_> rickyrickyricky:   installed how? booted the cd? or double clicked somthing  under windows?
<dimitar> does anyone know program that show you HDD,cpu,ram,network protocol...please?
<aperson> dimitar, conky, gkrellm
<rickyrickyricky> and i cant even use software centre as everything isn't available
<Daemonis> But that space has to be unformatted, if it's NTFS it wont work
<dimitar> @aperson THANKS
<rickyrickyricky> No, no there isn't.
<BluesKaj> arand, there's an app called youtubedl , (I think) ..
<dimitar> aperson thanks
<mic69> hello
<xD> !hi | mic69
<sal_> ricky3 sounds like you skipped the partitioning
<ubottu> mic69: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<naoshige> When stopping BIND9, I get: rndc: neither /etc/bind/rndc.conf nor /etc/bind/rndc.key was found - does anybody know what's wrong? How do I generate those two files?
<Dr_Willis_> !bind
<rickyrickyricky> everytime i tried to do anything other than the "format and continue" option, i was confronted with an error saying that no partition was selected
<Daemonis> Ricky, you have to make a partition. Are you using windows?
<BluesKaj> arand, or you could always use the FF tmp file to dl after the file has fifnished buffering
<rickyrickyricky> so i was literally FORCED into formatting or not installing
<sal_> ricky which version are you trying to install?
<aperson> rickyrickyricky, likely not
<rickyrickyricky> i WAS using vista on the computer i wanted to try ubuntu on
<mic69> mi serve un canale in italiano
<rickyrickyricky> until ubuntu decided to be shit
<sal_> aperson true there
 * Dr_Willis_ waits for the fun.
<rickyrickyricky> 9.10
<Daemonis> Ricky: If your using windows, right click my computer and go to "manage" and then go to disc management... from there you can create free space by shrinking your other partition
<Daemonis> Then you can use that space to install Ubuntu
<ganymede> hi, i don't know how much help i'll get since i'm using a daily-builds PPA, but the daily build of thunderbird 3.0 is "shredding" my inbox...is there a PPA that rolls out stable releases rather than daily source builds? i'd like to install 3.0.0 released and have it update through apt instead of a manual install. (also, i'm assuming 3.0 won't make it into karmic's official repo cause if it is, i can just wait)
<rickyrickyricky> oh, of course, as i get the installation CD, i am to automatically know that i need to seek assistance and shrink a partition without ever being told to do so
<Dr_Willis_> ganymede:  normally theres not version changes  once a release is released. thats why ppa are so popular.
<ganymede> the exact issues that i'm having is that new emails fetched through POP are just not showing up in my inbox. i hear the new mail sound, and i see Inbox (1) to indicate 1 unread message but that unread message is nowhere to be found. anyone else having this issue?
<mihau> hello
<arand> BluesKaj: Hmm, I'm confused now, it was you that was asking for help right? :D
<kinja-sheep> ganymede: My understanding with Ubuntu policy is that they only do security and bug fixes. It'll be rolled upon in Lucid.
<Daemonis> Ricky: If you used the manual option you could have probably used the ubuntu cd to shrink the partition too
<mihau> how can I change encoding form utf-8 to iso-8859-2
<sal_> a bit of advance research goes a long way
<mihau> i tried to google it, change some values, and still nothing
<mihau> system is 9.10
<Dr_Willis_> Daemonis:  the automatic option auto resized here..  but  who knows what some people do :)
<Mewses> Question: Im trying to get my internet to work on my baseunit, its a wired connection. Im able to ping sites like google.com with their ip, not their http address, so i guess its the DNS there. But shouldn't my connection work since i can ping sites but i cant access the internet, what do you think? please help me out. thanks.
<rickyrickyricky> nope
<aperson> Daemonis, the installer should just automatically do by default
<poisonborz> could anyone help with my installation problem? ubuntu installer doesn't see my sata hdd, even if bios and livecd nautilus properly displays it
<sal_> ricky is your internet wireless, or can you plug into a wire?
<rickyrickyricky> every single thing i tried other than formatting gave me an error
<abe3k> guys,  I'm having a problem, under the sys/admin/software sources/    when I choose the "Select Best Server" for the package download the application crashes, anyone else is experiencing this ?
<newhunter> Ricky: I recommend you use the partitionmagic program
<rickyrickyricky> no, it's wireless
<coachz> how do i make a shortcut to run gnome-terminal and run my command     tail -f myfile  ?
<BluesKaj> arand, well, I just have one ptoblem and that's with flv file playback , after downloading
<Daemonis> poisonborz: does windows see the hard drive?
<kinja-sheep> coachz: Right-click and create "Launcher"
<simplexio> Mewses: dns server isnt configured right , try ping dns server ip
<Dr_Willis_> coachz:  for xterm i know theres a   xterm -e 'tail -f whtever'  option..  I think gnome-terminal has a similer option.
<mic69> hello
<coachz> kinja-sheep,  what to put for the command ?
<dimitar> how to change settings in conky?
<rickyrickyricky> i was pretty sure that ubuntu was made out to be user friendly, yet, nothing is explained, and i'm constantly confronted with jargon and abbrieviations
<sal_> ricky do you have access to a wired connection at all?
<poisonborz> daemonis: good question, I get an rc dvd and try it..
<Dr_Willis_> coachz:  yea. gnome terminal also supports the -e option
<arand> BluesKaj: mhm, and it might be that your file is corrupted there, was what I was implying.
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction
<coachz> thanks Dr_Willis_  !
<kinja-sheep> coachz: Whatever command you want to run. Dr_Willis_'s advice sounds good too.
<dimitar> how to change settings in conky?
<Dr_Willis_> coachz:  'gnome-terminal    -e tail -f whatever'
<coachz> perfect, you guys rock
<Daemonis> poisonborz: yeah. it could be the HDD itself... I've had several hard drives that for some reason were unable to be booted too but still functioned for data
<BluesKaj> arand, the audio portion plays on vlc, but not the video
<kinja-sheep> !conky | dimitar
<coachz> do i put the tail -f what in quotes ?
<Daemonis> Perhaps due to a currupt master boot record
<Dr_Willis_> coachz:  there were some tools that can embed the tail-f output in a root 'window' so its below all other things and on the dekstop
<newhunter> Mewses: did you check out about proxy configurations on you internet server?
<rickyrickyricky> and basically, ubuntu is ugly, and incompatible with anything you want to use, i can't see why ANYONE would use ubuntu instead of windows 7
<Mewses> Simplexico: On what computer, the one i got problems with or on this computer?
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: no problem them, don't use it
<aperson> rickyrickyricky, no one is forcing you to use ubuntu
<sal_> bye ricky
<Daemonis> poisonborz: also you should check up and see if there are any specific drivers you need, for your motherboard
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: the link I've pointed you will explain how to potentially change it and get more out of it, if you don't like it though, don't use it
<Mewses> Newhunter: Its my router im having problems with i guess.
<mihau> can anyone help me to change encoding? my system is ubuntu 9.10
<newhunter>  rickyrickyricky: you are out of your mind!
<rickyrickyricky> i'm trying to get answers as to why i wasn't allowed to do anything except for formatting
<poisonborz> Daemonis: you mean for ubuntu? it's an a7n8x, so nothing exotic..
<Daemonis> poisonborz: sometimes if your motherboard doesn't support sata (you use a sata pci card for example) in order for an os to read it before installing you need to load sata drivers
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: you're allowed to do many things, if you read the document I've given you it will be a solid introduction
<aperson> rickyrickyricky, it's your tone, no one likes to help someone that's set on complaining
<rickyrickyricky> njogjnoJNOagjnoaggjoGAJOGJONGASjnoGAJONGASjnoASGjnogasojnasgojngasojnASGGASgas
<rickyrickyricky> ikonia, i'm talking about installation
<bazhang> rickyrickyricky, please stop that
<sipior> rickyrickyricky: do you need your bottle?
<rickyrickyricky> not "getting more out of ubuntu"
<Mewses> sipior: Highfive
<sal_> ricky you are NOT trying to get answers
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: ahh, so you've not used ubuntu so you're earlier comments where nonsense
<arand> rickyrickyricky: so what error are you getting?
<Daemonis> poisonborz: Yeah, for Ubuntu. I've never needed it but I think it gives you the option of loading specific hardware drivers before you start the install, just like windows does
<rickyrickyricky> i have ubuntu installed on the computer i'm talking about
<rickyrickyricky> the one i formatted
<rickyrickyricky> to install ubuntu
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: so then the installer worked and there is no problem then
<rickyrickyricky> and it has no drivers
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rickyrickyricky> cant connect to internet
<Rajasun> rrckyrickyricky: ugly? or just whining? http://www.imgplace.com/viewimg137/9001/9506dec2009228gnomed.png :P
<rickyrickyricky> and now i have no way of reinstalling vista
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky:  you're connected to the internet now, if you read the guide I sent you it will explain about propriatary drivers
<rickyrickyricky> ew
<Daemonis> poisonborz: but if your bios recognizes the drive then my guess would be that it was a currupt master boot record
<newhunter> Mewses: hum.. so I think you should try to reconfigure your router
<bhuvi> lm_sensors does not report fan speed in my ubuntu 9.10 but it worked fine in my ubuntu 8.04
<sal_> ricky  what wireless device are you using, know the chipset?
<sipior> rickyrickyricky: surely you can simply use the media vista came on to reinstall?
<dimitar> how to install atheros wireless driver in ubuntu?
<aperson> sipior, it likely came installed with only a restore partition
<Mewses> newhunter: where should i start, haha. I've setup a DDNS using this guide: http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/44
<Dr_Willis_> bhuvi:  thats weird.  Not sure what to say other then check for bug reports on it.
<rickyrickyricky> no i dont know the chipset
<rickyrickyricky> and no
<rickyrickyricky> i wasnt given a disk to install vista
<Mewses> Newhunter: Idk what else to do rly, maybe restarting it?
<rickyrickyricky> it came with the computer
<sipior> aperson: another point against windows, i guess
<dimitar> how to install atheros wireless driver in ubuntu?
<aperson> sipior, indeed
<Dr_Willis_> and No you dident bother to make the backup disks they try to get you to make...
<arand> dimitar: you have looked at "hardware drivers" in the admin menu?
<poisonborz> Daemon: ok, I'll try to reformat the drive again, and test if win install detects it. thanks a lot
<dimitar> arand yes there is nothing
<sal_> ricky follow dimitar, a good approach
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: vista we can't help you with - however we can help you with the propriatary drivers if you check the document I sent you
<Mewses> newhunter: Im able to ping my dns from this computer, im using xp on this one since its my schools computer. it works fine. but i cant ping it from my defected comp.
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, k ill check for it
<rickyrickyricky> ikonia: i dont see anything about "propriatary drivers"
<Dr_Willis_> bhuvi:  lm-sensors reads info from the kernel stuff.. so im not sure how that would vanish. It could be theres some moduiles that need tobe loaded. You did run the 'sensors-detect' command ?
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, k ill check for it
<newhunter> Mewses: if you are not going to have problems in restarting it, it would be a good shot...
<Daemonis> How do you rum lm-sensors from the terminal?
<dimitar> how to install atheros wireless driver in ubuntu? i looked in 'hardware drivers' nothing there.
<shahego> is kopete can do video call for ymessenger
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, sorry i double posted
<sal_> ricky open a terminal and run [lspci], and find your wireless detail there, report back
<sal_> something like this .. 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dimitar> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<dimitar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<dimitar> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<dimitar> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<dimitar> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<FloodBot2> dimitar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dimitar> 00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: just rigging you up a link
<LinuxFAILER> newhunter: I've restarted my router, what should i begin to try?
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, i ran it, it checks for a long time like never before and i added the modules it reported
<arand> dimitar: find out what card it is " lspci " and use that to search for how to fix in ubuntu...
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/hardware/C/restricted-manager.html
<Dr_Willis_> bhuvi:  you did reboot afterwards? (proberly not needed, but worth a test)
<tobiasz> I just tried lxde and it seems lighting fast, but context menus and such are garbage, I cannot open any file in it's respective program like avi in vlc or jpg in the eye of gnome for some reason I have to choose the program every time and saving the setting to use that program doesn't help at all
<newhunter> Mewses: Have you tried to find answers on you router manual?
<shahego> Dr_Willis_, how to video chat using kopete as ymessenger
<Dr_Willis_> shahego:  no idea.
<newhunter> Mewses: Sometimes they are really useful..
<tobiasz> pcman is unusable
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, s i had done it right after installing it a week ago or so
<Dr_Willis_> tobiasz:  i also find pcmanfm very annoying.  the main thing i hate about lxde.
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis there is no common sense in that stupid pcman, how can I use nautilus in lxde?
<LinuxFAILER> Newhunter: I think my parents uses manuals as wood for the fire, if you get what i mean :)
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, sometimes i also get acpi resource conflict during boot
<pepin> anyone know whats up with receiving "Authentication failure" after the /etc/rc* scripts run???
<aperson> anyone know a quick way to lock my keyboard?
<shahego> Dr_Willis_, any other video chat software like ymessenger in ubuntu 9.10
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, sometimes i also get acpi resource conflict message during boot
<aperson> anyone know a quick way to lock my keyboard?
<Dr_Willis_> shahego:  no idea. I dont use video chat.
<aperson> whoops, sorry for the double post
<newhunter> mewseslol: maybe there are topics in forum that can help you
<tobiasz> can I use lxde with nautilus?
<mic69> ciao
<bassliner> tobiasz: you can start nautilus with nautilus --no-desktop
<rickyrickyricky> intel corporation 82801G (ICH7 family)
<rickyrickyricky> thats all it says
<tobiasz> pcman is useless garbage coded by a retard
<shahego> Dr_Willis_, who can help me on this
<bassliner> pcmanfm is a great filemanager.
<tobiasz> it sucks
<mewseslol> newhunter: Well, what is really the problem then? I can ping ips from my baseunit which i cant connect to internet with, isn't it morelikely a eth0 problem or a driver problem for my network card?
<bassliner> tobiasz: it does not.
<bassliner> tobiasz: maybe it doesn't fit your needs, but it doesn't suck by all means.
<tobiasz> bassliner it doesn't remember what program to use to open jpg, avi etc
<tobiasz> it does suck by all means
<shoonya> how to build a .deb package from source ?
<alexstre^> I just booted 9.10 from the live cd on an iMac G5 and right after the boot a pop up showed property drivers to install for my wireless to work, which I enabled and everything was fine. I then completed the install and reboot in the "real, installed" ubuntu and the pop up never showed up... Anyone knows how I can enable those drivers manually? I can't find anything in Admin-> Hardware Drivers either
<bassliner> tobiasz: then don't use it. the reason you use linux is that you got freedom of choice.
<ikonia> shoonya: it's quite a long process to learn - it's documented on help.ubuntu.com
<shoonya> i have downloaded the source (.tar), diff file and .dsc files
<aeon-ltd> tobiasz: pcmanfm? most people prefer that over bloated crap like nautilus
<bassliner> tobiasz: and it DOES remember what i use to open stuff with.
<tobiasz> bassliner it doesn't for me
<tobiasz> pcmanfm is a big hole of uselessness for me
<shahego> bassliner, do you knw how to use kopete as ymessenger for video call
<vantom> hi
<bassliner> tobiasz: hm, actually it really doesn't remember it. i was confusing it with thunar.
<newhunter> mewseslol: its likely a driver problem, did the problem happen suddenly?
<bassliner> tobiasz: you should give thunar a try. :-)
<tobiasz> I will because pcmanfm is useless garbage
<mewseslol> newhunter: no, i installed Ubuntu 9.04 yesterday
<bhuvi> pepin, do you get the same when sudo ?
<newhunter> mewseslol: hum..
<h4f1> hi
<mewseslol> newhunter: I've done alot of changes so im thinking on doing a reformat to make things easier
<h4f1> any one hear me ?
<shahego> halooooo....anybody can help on ymessenger in ubuntu for video call
<pepin> bhuvi: I dont get a chance to get to a prompt to sudo.. I've tried ln-s'n sudo to /bin/true or /bin/dash to see if it fixed it
<pepin> bhuvi: but still.. I get the message
<sal_> ricky i think thats an audio driver
<Dr_Willis_> !im | shahego
<ubottu> shahego: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Samual-Ubuntu> Hey, i'm using xserver-xgl with xinerama on three monitors and i'm getting an error while trying to start gnome-settings-daemon -- http://pastebin.com/m12d9202
<mewseslol> newhunter: My network card is "marvell yukon 88e8056"
<Samual-Ubuntu> Any idea what's wrong?
<newhunter> mewseslol: now I am quite sure its a problem with the driver you have installed, did you check out whether others have faced the same problem? Maybe they have found a solution
<bhuvi> pepin, i think you might be missing something in /etc/hosts file
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: is that your wirless card ?
<bhuvi> pepin, can you look at that file
<newhunter> mewseslol: anyway, try to install another network driver
<sal_> ricky find the line with 'network controller'
<mewseslol> newhunter: I used 8hrs of my life yesterday by using google :)
<pepin> hmm.. I havent tried that yet.. like a proper hostname, or localhost?
<shahego> ubottu, i had tried out kopete but unable video call/chat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rickyrickyricky> ikonia
<Daemonis> Does anyone know how to set default programs by extensions? I want to set a program for music files and a different one for video files.
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: yes ?
<rickyrickyricky> i need the broadcom b43 wireless driver
<Dr_Willis_> Daemonis:  right click on the file with the extension, properties -> check the tabs
<rickyrickyricky> thats what i can see in system > administration > hardware drivers
<carpediem> Samual-Ubuntu: I think I had that exact error using the open source nvidia driver, went away after switching to the closed binary
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: ok, so enable it ?
<newhunter> mewseslol: hum.. it sucks..
<rickyrickyricky> but i try to activate and i cant download and install cos i need internet connection, and i cant connect because i dont have the driver
<error404notfound> i am running karmic and using startupmanager to set http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Dell+Usplash?content=92805 , Problem is no matter what USplash i set beside the karmic's original i instead see a strange splash with circle, rectangles and etc, like when you are changing your TV's settings or playing with monitor contrast
<bhuvi> pepin, i got that error in the past and corrected it by correcting the contents of the file
<shahego> Dr_Willis_, i had tried kopete but unable to use video call/chat...????
<rickyrickyricky> i need the driver to download the driver,
<Dr_Willis_> Its always so annoying when you get in a 'catch 22' situation when needing drivers
<mewseslol> newhunter: im formatting my computer now, things will get easier
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: ahh, I see, for that you'll need to hook up on a wired connection to download it
<Dr_Willis_> shahego:  No idea. last time i did a video chat was 3+ years ago
<sal_> ricky please listen close - you are getting close.  the b43 driver is possible.  do you know which one?  b43 18? or whate ver ..
<rickyrickyricky> -_-
<Samual-Ubuntu> carpediem, i'm using the proprietary one from nvidia.com.
<pepin> bhuvi looks like I dont have a /etc/hosts file. lol. I'm gonna try that.. thanks a bunch! :)
<rickyrickyricky> i dont have the time or patience or resources to do that
<Samual-Ubuntu> carpediem, so that is not it.
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: ok - then it's not going to happen,
<Dr_Willis_> rickyrickyricky:  so.. give up?  or run a cable and take the few min it takes..
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, if i report a bug on it,which package i should report against can u help me?
<rickyrickyricky> can i not download it on this pc, then use a usb stick to move it to that pc ?
<Samual-Ubuntu> carpediem, but again, i'm using xserver-xgl.. And it works when xserver-xgl is disabled.
<newhunter> mewseslol: formating its not always the best solution
<Dr_Willis_> bhuvi:  id say start with lm-sensors - they may be able t point it to a better place.
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: you can, but that will take longer than hookinh your other pc up to a wire
<shahego> Dr_Willis_, i had install skype but nw like to remove it, hw am i going about it thro terminal...???
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: so if you have no time to plug in a cable, you won't have the time or pateince to do this
<maco> rickyrickyricky: i think the b43 driver is on the ubuntu cd
<rickyrickyricky> i dont have a wire
<Dr_Willis_> shahego:  sudo apt-get remove <whatever>
<maco> rickyrickyricky: no wait thats bcmwl. sorry
<newhunter> mewseslol: hum.. try some proprietary drivers
<maco> rickyrickyricky: you need firmware
<ikonia> maco: didn't think so
<maco> rickyrickyricky: if you have the windows driver, the firmware can be extracted from that
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: well, it's not going to happen
<rickyrickyricky> where can i download the b43 driver then
<mewseslol> newhunter: In this case it is. The computer doesn't have anything on it. and its a monster so the format will go fast. i've already begun
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, it was made impossible to report a bug without a package name
<maco> rickyrickyricky, ikonia: bcmwl and b43 driver are both included. b43 needs firmware though, and that firmware can come from a windows driver
<carpediem> Samual-Ubuntu: um, so you are using a non-standard X server that hasn't been necessary for years and wondering why you have issues?
<rickyrickyricky> -_-
<Dr_Willis_> bhuvi:  report it on lm-sensors if the 'sensors' output is not showing the proper info i guess
<ikonia> maco: if he won't plugin a cable extracting driver files is not going to happen
<rickyrickyricky> so, what the hell do i do
<rickyrickyricky> windows was formatted off
<rickyrickyricky> so i doubt i have the firmware
<maco> rickyrickyricky: you're on a secondary computer right now
<rickyrickyricky> it must be available somewhere else
<Samual-Ubuntu> carpediem, not "wondering why", just trying to fix why :P And, i'm only doing it so I can have support for 3 monitors with Compiz and Xinerama.
<ikonia> rickyrickyricky: buy an ethernet cable, they are handy to have around
<maco> rickyrickyricky: download teh windows driver from the internet
<sal_> ricky read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rickyrickyricky> what driver
<newhunter> mewseslol: ok... why dont you try the new ubuntu?
<shahego> Dr-Willis, can ymessenger be install in ubuntu 9.10...hw to install????
<maco> rickyrickyricky: the one for your wireless
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, when i try against with lm_sensors it says they are not using launchpad and they are asking help from me what should i do
<maco> rickyrickyricky: whatever company made your computer should have it onlne
<sal_> ricky toward the bottom is detail on setting up with no alternate internet connection
<mewseslol> newhunter: Im going to try 9.04. isn't that the new one?
<thiebaude> 9.10
<maco> rickyrickyricky: then get the b43-fwcutter deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis_> bhuvi:  no idea then.   check the lm_sensors web site i guess
<maco> rickyrickyricky: put them both on a flash drive and transfer it to your ubuntu computer
<carpediem> Samual-Ubuntu: hmm, yeah, I've set up 3 under standard ubuntu install, the lack of Xinerama support does suck, not being able to drag windows around.
<sal_> rickyrickyricky, you can download the files, etc to a usb then unload them to ubuntu
<maco> ikonia: no need to be so difficult
<newhunter>  mewseslol:no its not.. the newer version is ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> maco: not at all, if someone hasn't got the patience to plug in a cable - they won't be able to do what you've suggested
<mewseslol> newhunter: ok, ill try it out, live-cd exists yes?
<maco> ikonia: yes they can. theyre on another computer and suggested *on their own* using a flash drive, did they not?
<rickyrickyricky> gonna try now
<Samual-Ubuntu> carpediem, Indeed.. For me: It's either full 3 screen support with Compiz... or Windows.... So i'm trying the best I can to get this working properly.
<shahego> newhunter, any ymessenger can be install in ubuntu for video call/chat ?????
<maco> ikonia: not everyone has a cable, and not all computers have rj45 jacks
<ikonia> maco: well, lets see
<sal_> rickyrickyricky, when this is all done, goto your administration tab to drivers to enable the b43
<newhunter>  mewseslol: I am using and I didnt have any problem.. yes there is a live CD
<Samual-Ubuntu> carpediem, I would use Xinerama alone, but that sucks as i'm sure you know.
<mewseslol> newhunter: thank you! ill try this out. may i contact you later?
<sal_> check you packages to see the b43 fwcutter is installed as well
<ccr> mld
<maco> sal_: i told him how to fetch it from packages.ubuntu.com
<mewseslol> 2.5mb/s, lol. this wont take to long (brag)
<ikonia> sal_: can't do that as he has not interenet connection
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis_, i tried reporting bug a week ago and got angry and i stopped trying because if i tried reporting against acpi i got same message and i also tried others related to it but with no success
<newhunter>  mewseslol: yes
<sal_> ikonia, its all in the page link.  he has the same problem i did, the b43 nonsense with no internet connection. its possible
<sal_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> sal_: I agree it's possible
<Dr_Willis_> forum thread i saw mentions using the  Broadcomn 43xx chipset  and using the  sta drivers instead. (no idea which works ) -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286763&mode=linear
<Dr_Willis_> bhuvi:  ive not reported a bug since beta. and even then.. all i really did was confirm other peoples bugs.
<newhunter>  mewseslol: do you want my email?
<shahego> newhunter, can u help me on w to install ymessenger that can be use in ubuntu 9.10
<xckpd7> can anyone recommend/not recommend using IEs4Linux?
<ikonia> xckpd7: I recommend not
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  its designed to just test out your html/sites to be sure they render proplery in IE. not for use for 'browsing'
<pepin> bhuvi: no dice.. although, I thought that'd do it.
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  so what do you want to 'use' it for?
<kinja-sheep> xckpd7: Not recommended because IE is one of Microsoft's hell minions.
<newhunter>  mewseslol: yes.. check out pidgin
<xckpd7> Dr_Willis_: doing html/css
<BluesKaj> arand,  fixed my VLC problem ..flv plays now ...seems there's a 20sec delay til the video activates dunno why
<xckpd7> Dr_Willis_: I was told to use a VM but I really don't want to if IEs4Linux is good (I was told it was unstable by someone but I want confirmation)
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  then use it to 'verify' your stuff works in IE - or just use a spare machine that has windows...  your decision.
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  or use a vm.  Thers even live-windows cd's you cold use in a vm. (not legal however)
<arand> BluesKaj: heh... well, wonder if converting it to another format might fixit.
<sal_> rickyrickyricky, not all b43 drivers are supported.  you should confirm what you have b43xx ??
<newhunter> mewseslol: its a good messenger for ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> xckpd7: Simple if statement. if(ie), pageRender(false) && displayMessage("Have some decency. Use Firefox or Opera");
<bhuvi> pepin, is the problem solved now
<pepin> bhuvi: no.. same message.
<xckpd7> Dr_Willis_: Ok so the issue is, I have a VM now but I want to avoid using it (only if IEs4linux runs alright). I was told to stay away from IEs4Linux but I don't know if that is good advice/bad advice
<perlmonkey2> I've noticed that after the latest kernel updates my cpuspeed daemon isn't working correctly.  I'm stuck in the lowest speed no matter what I do or run.  Only way to speed it up is to manually set it.
<andyspg> ciao
<andyspg> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !it | andyspg
<pepin> bhuvi: I started the system with a debootstrap.. it works fine for a bit, but something will get changed, and then I have this issue.
<ubottu> andyspg: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  try it and see.. thats the Ultimate answer.
<pepin> bhuvi: I thought it was when I added a latest udev, but I'm sure.
<rickyrickyricky> cant get it to work
<rickyrickyricky> it says as step 1 "Install b43-fwcutter (without the firmware downloading and being set up) which should be located on the Ubuntu 9.04 install disc (add it as a repository in Synaptic) or from /var/cache/apt/archives on an Ubuntu computer with b43 installed. "
<maco> rickyrickyricky: did you get the deb?
<rickyrickyricky> but it isnt in /var/cache/apt/archives and i have no idea where to find it on the install disk
<maco> rickyrickyricky: right itd only be in that directory on one that already has it
<rickyrickyricky> i downloaded the two files on the link you gave me
<rickyrickyricky> put on memory stick and put on the ubuntu pc
<maco> rickyrickyricky: im not sure where on the cd it is either, but you got the b43-fwcutter from packages.ubuntu.com right?
<maco> rickyrickyricky: double click on the deb that's on the stick
<rickyrickyricky> couldnt find it
<ikonia> maco: you won't be able to get it off the CD easy, as the CD is squash FS that will need decompression
<bhuvi> pepin, have you googled for it
<rickyrickyricky> the one that ends in .o ?
<maco> ikonia: it just needs to be loop mounted
<maco> rickyrickyricky: no. ends in .deb
<pepin> bhuvi very much so.
<hecato> Hi there, what program can I use for share via FTP a specific directory in my computer? with a ricght click of the mouse?
<rickyrickyricky> wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<rickyrickyricky> broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar
<djk> anyone use Ubuntu to stream Sirius? I had it working with firefox/mediaplayerconnectivity/vlc but and update since 9.10 it has stopped working
<rickyrickyricky> they're the only two files
<maco> rickyrickyricky: ah thats the windows driver, ok
<maco> rickyrickyricky: but on http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/b43-fwcutter
<lotusofblack> i'm trying to install, phc it's a php compiler. i'm having issues with the config file finding the boostlib. I have a local copy of the library on my computer in the /opt folder. The problem i'm having is it's asking for me to make the following change, "please specify $BOOST_ROOT in your enviroment". Where do I make this config change at in my build enviroment?
<Dr_Willis_> hecato:  not sure ftp can work that way.   at least not with a simple right click/share....
<rickyrickyricky> ah right
<denethor> someone running 8.10 and could tell me why my evdev.ko is not working as I expect? http://paste.ubuntu.com/339342/ (See line 360,361). I run this with sudo ./evtest /dev/input/event1 hich is my keyboard. But the program doesn't go past line 360. evdev is loaded.
<maco> rickyrickyricky: see at the bottom it says i386 and amd64? click the one for whichever architecture you're using, then click one of the download links
<hecato> Dr_Willis_, it can if the app is thinked like that
<rickyrickyricky> i have no idea which architecture i'm using
<Moonlit> rickyrickyricky - if in doubt, i386
<Dr_Willis_> hecato:  what app? You mean if the ftp server is compiled that way? cant say that ive ever seen a ftp server add that feature to gnome.. then again.. FTP is  somthing i now avoid. I use ssh.
<xckpd7> can I get help installing wine on ubuntu?
<ikonia> !wine > xckpd7
<ubottu> xckpd7, please see my private message
<maco> rickyrickyricky: "uname -a" if it says x86_64 then its amd64
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  sudo apt-get install wine         dont work?
<maco> rickyrickyricky: if it says umm... i think i686, then you need i386
<bhuvi> pepin, id say that your problem is more serious than i had,i cannot help you and im sorry to say so
<xckpd7> Dr_Willis_: thank you, kind of new at using this
<hecato> then there is no app
<Moonlit> anyway, I'm guessing someone here probably has some kind of clue, what's the deal with being able to change the root and user passwords using recovery console?
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  for the latest versions of wine. You may want to add the winehq repos.
<Moonlit> that's a huge security hole... in fact, it's not even a hole, it's a gaping chasm
<pepin> bhuvi: thank you for your help.
<xckpd7> Dr_Willis_: it's already installing: should I cancel? what do you think?
<sal_> maco if the cd is enabled in software sources .. can run ~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter ? yes?
<Dr_Willis_> Moonlit:  if you want to disable it.. password lock the Grub stuff.. its been discussed in many forum threads.
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  may as well use whats in the repos.
<lotusofblack> let me rephrase my question, can someone tell me where the build enviroment configuration file is stored?
<rickyrickyricky> maco>	rickyrickyricky: "uname -a" if it says x86_64 then its amd64
<darthanubis> Moonlit, if someone has access to your PC to USE a recovery disk, your screwed ANYWAY.
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  depending on what you are running in wine . You may want the latest.
<rickyrickyricky> says "uname-a" where ?
<Moonlit> Dr_Willis_ - really shouldn't be like that by default though, should it?
<xckpd7> Dr_Willis_: IEs4Linux
<Dr_Willis_> Moonlit:  err.. No.
<Moonlit> darthanubis - but it's not a secondary disk, it's on the GRUB menu of a clean install
<davo> Hey how do I change my username in irc
<maco> rickyrickyricky: if you run "uname -a" on the ubuntu computer
<maco> rickyrickyricky: in a terminal
<Moonlit> davo - /nick newname
<rickyrickyricky> oh ok
<Dr_Willis_> davo:  /nick BillGatesTheMan
<rickyrickyricky> brb
<bazhang> davo, /nick newnick
<davo> Thanks
<rickyrickyricky> doesnt work
<rickyrickyricky> just says command not found
<maco> rickyrickyricky: take teh quotes out?
<rickyrickyricky> yeh
<davo> Can you guys help me with some xorg problems I am having or is this the wrong place
<Dr_Willis_> davo:  depends on the problem. State the issue and see
<maco> rickyrickyricky: did you remember the space before the - ?
<rickyrickyricky> oh
<rickyrickyricky> no
<rickyrickyricky> :P
<rickyrickyricky> didnt notice
<FloodBot2> rickyrickyricky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<virus_found> Hello.
<Padraig> can someone help me out im having a problem with my wired networking in Ubuntu 9.04
<Listerthrawn> moonlit: Tough one really.  There's lots of ways to change a password of any OS if you have access to the physical machine.  Even if you password protect grub
<virus_found> Will it install grub from a live-cd?
<virus_found> mkdir -p /mnt/linux; mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/linux; grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt/linux
<AutumnAi> Hello everyone. I have a bit of a problem. Could someone help me out?
<rickyrickyricky> i686
<virus_found> sdaX=/
<rickyrickyricky> whats that then
<maco> virus_found: should, yeah
<Dr_Willis_> Moonlit:  i can change/remove windows passwords in 98/95/xp/vista on all the users also :) if i have physical access.
<pk> Is there some method to install ubuntu directly from Internet.......i just dont have any boot media nor i can have
<maco> rickyrickyricky: ok you want the i386 link
<rickyrickyricky> kk
<nozes> e noz
<Dr_Willis_> pk:  it can get very complex. and you would need a spare pc to work as the psx  server. I think
<virus_found> maco: it says: error no such device: 51e85e60
<davo> Well I just installed x and when I use the startx command I get "cannot find screen" error, and when I use X -confif /root/xorg.conf.new I get an nvidia logo then a black screen, and seemingly no errors in logs.
<ax-ax> oh
<chadi> Hello. Today, I bought a laptop with windows 7 pre-installed. I would like to keep 7, but install XPin parallel, then install ubuntu. XP first or Ubuntu first?
<Dr_Willis_> !install | pk
<ubottu> pk: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<davo> chadi: XP
<Dr_Willis_> chadi:  i woldent bother with xp at all.. but i guess do xp first..
<Moonlit> Dr_Willis_ / Listerthrawn - well, yeah, I'm aware of the myriad bootdiscs for various platforms and whatnot, but giving someone access just like that seems pretty feeble, any hurdle is a good one, but this just seems like there might as well be a "don't know the password, let me in anyway" button on the login screen
<ax-ax> i switched to debian so i wont be using ubuntu anymore, meaning that i will change my autojoin
<AutumnAi> My Windows 7 partition disappeared from GRUB, and I don't know why.
<ax-ax> bye :)
<chadi> Dr_Willis_ why not? 7 sucks....
<Moonlit> heh
<rickyrickyricky> so i just double click the .deb file ?
<Moonlit> why does it suck, chadi?
<mneptok> !offtopic
<sal_> maco ? ~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter with cd enabled in software sources?
<pk> actually i dont have a cd reader and usb boot enabled board...what now
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<davo> chadi: You are first person I heard say that
<Dr_Willis_> Moonlit:  if it was the default.. then everyone would be complaing about it beign the default.. just like they complain about sudo being used
<maco> sal_: thatd work
<chadi> because it's so vista-ish
<sal_> maco thx.
<Besogon> I need CAD to open AutoCAD2007 files. What's your advices (pro/engeener can do it, but what's with medusa4 and VariCAD?)
<AutumnAi> It's a lot lighter on resources than Vista.
<chadi> but that's offtopic anyway
<Moonlit> Dr_Willis_ - what I meant by default was that with a fresh, unmodified install (ie: what most "end users" would be using), the recovery console is there for anyone to use
<mneptok> Moonlit: physical access is usually Game Over, anyway. encrypt your partitions with dm0crypt if you're paranoid.
<davo> exit
<chadi> AutumnAi you said your 7 partition was gone? Were you able to re-access it?
<AutumnAi> Chadi: I can access the files through Linux, but it disappeared
<perlmonkey2> so no one has noticed anything wrong with cpuspeed?
<perlmonkey2> like it not working anymore?
<Moonlit> mneptok - it shouldn't be "well, I'll encrypt everything" vs "I'm screwed anyway, might as well let them in"
<denethor> okay, could someone compile this standard evtest program works for you? spitting out keyboard events. http://paste.ubuntu.com/339342/ on 8.10 they vanish
<Dr_Willis_> Moonlit:  we get a dozen people in here a week that cant even rember their login password.. :) you want to add another password.. heh.. of course a live cd, and poof the grub protetion is pointless.. but this was discisseed in amazing detail about a year ago when some security/linux site mentioned it. I forget most of the other arguments
<AutumnAi> This is my first time using IRC.
<maco> Moonlit: if someone's got physical access, you're screwed anyway :)
<maco> Moonlit: not like you cant boot a live cd to get in
<Intelli> I can't get my wireless to work.
<Moonlit> maco - my netbook has no CD drive, and I can disable booting from anything other than the HDD, usually that would be enough, with Ubuntu that's not the case, I'd have to password GRUB too
<Intelli> It is a Linksys wusb100.
<Moonlit> which means 3 passwords: BIOS, GRUB, Ubuntu
<maco> Moonlit: what, disable in the bios? like the bios ever stopped anyone!
<rickyrickyricky> okay, i double clicked and installed the firmware
<rickyrickyricky> now what
<ikonia> Moonlit: tha'ts the same for any os
<maco> rickyrickyricky: you installed the firmware extractor really...
<rickyrickyricky> well yeh
<perlmonkey2> Moonlit: if they have physical access they'll just take your harddrive and mount it on their machine.
<rickyrickyricky> double clicked the .deb
<rickyrickyricky> and it installed or whatever
<Moonlit> maco - I think there's a point being missed here though, it shouldn't be all or nothing, any protection is better than none
<djeday> hi all, how to configure trackpoint  on lenovo notebook to scrool text with middle button?
<Moonlit> perlmonkey2 - not in this case, it's soldered to the motherboard :P
<ikonia> Moonlit: it's not an ubuntu issue - this is PC hardware design issue
<Intelli> The Linux driver won't compile and ndiswrapper doesn't seem to work.
<Listerthrawn> Moonlit: You are winning me round here.  Security is about layers
<perlmonkey2> Moonlit: hah, nice
<pk> are there Intetrnet Netboot servers?
<rickyrickyricky> maco: what do i do now ?
<maco> rickyrickyricky: now you have to use it on the windows driver to extract the firmware. i think you had a link you were reading?
<maco> rickyrickyricky: i havent done this in about a year...
<maco> perlmonkey2: or take out the cmos battery and get rid of all your "disable booting from anything but hard drive" and the bios password
<Dr_Willis_> Listerthrawn:  untill you forget your grub password that you set a year ago..... :)
<perlmonkey2> pk: why not, I ran a server off a VIA C-7
<Dr_Willis_> Listerthrawn:  dont forget to encrypt your homes also.
<rickyrickyricky> k
<maco> Moonlit: none of the protection you're talking about means squat diddly to any security professional
<maco> Moonlit: all you're talking about is a false sense of security
<pk> i mean are there some public servers?
<maco> Moonlit: something which i would argue is BAD
<pk> so that i can install using them?
<perlmonkey2> maco: are you including encrypted /home as not meaning diddly squat?
<Dr_Willis_> pk:  ive never seen one.. and i dont think it works that way
<AutumnAi> My Windows 7 partition disappeared from GRUB, and I was just using it this morning. Anyone know why?
<abe3k> guys,  I'm having a problem, under the sys/admin/software sources/    when I choose the "Select Best Server" for the package download the application crashes, anyone else is experiencing this ?
<maco> rickyrickyricky: ok the internet say
<maco> perlmonkey2: no. im including bios protections
<Moonlit> indeed, Listerthrawn, and maco - I'm not likely to be running into any hardcore security specialists trying to see inside my machine, I know for a fact that anyone that determined to get my data easily could, but it could stop my friends, family, whoever
<raffa> salve
<jrib> abe3k: run it from a terminal
<pk> then there should be something like that
<sal_> rickyrickyricky, go back to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and follow the instruction for "no alternate internet access"
<raffa> hello
<raffa> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<maco> Moonlit: im not a hardcore security specialist. im a student. and ive known better for ages
<sal_> you should have the fwcutter good now
<pk> i want to install from interbnet.help
<abe3k> jrib : uhm ... it ran normally O.o
<maco> rickyrickyricky: sudo b43-fwcutter  -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` <that file you had that ends in .o>
<maco> rickyrickyricky: those are backticks. on qwerty keyboards, usually the key next to 1, the one with ~
<Dr_Willis_> actually with the features of grub2.. i wouldent be suprised if it couldent some day ask for the 'sudo users' (admin users) password to allow alterations to the boot up stuff.   But right now i cant even find a gide on how to add a password to grub2
<Moonlit> maco - I'm well aware of countless methods of compromising a machine, but it's not me doing the compromising in this case, I think privacy is a fair expectation among non-experts, and I know that wannabe hacker kids would use the recovery console as an easy trick to get access
<Listerthrawn> Moonlit: et al - True about all these protections meaning nothing to a security professional (I kinda am one) but you build security in layers.  I protect the physical security of my machine with locks on my doors and a burglar alarm on my house.  I protect my security externally with firewalls etc.  I protect user security with passwords.  If I lose the grub password that I set 2 years ago i boot from a USB and start fixing...
<reign2> anyone else notice that the python function "import" is also a linux app? it makes it impossible to use import in python because itll trigger the screenshot app in linux. kind of funny to see 10 picture files named sys, gnome-ui, etc in my home dir
<jeffjeffdejeff> anyone else having trouble with evolution mail?  inbox is not showing emails downloaded from my webmail account.  says it's downloading them though when i click on send/receive. :s
<ikonia> reign2: import is a python function - call it as a function
<AutumnAi> Has anyone else had a Windows 7 partition disappear from GRUB?
<Moonlit> exactly Listerthrawn, the recovery console is the Ubuntu version of a key under the doormat
<Moonlit> whereas a bootcd could be likened more to a lockpick
<jrib> abe3k: please feed the gremlins in your computer more regularly
<Dr_Willis_> AutumnAi:  a rerun of 'sudo update-grub' in theory would rescan/find/re-add it back..
<perlmonkey2> I don't see why someone wouldn't encrypt /home on a laptop or server.  If someone steals your machine, they've got everything of yours.  They'll have access to your email which means they can reset passwords on every one of your accounts.
<ikonia> AutumnAi: a recent grub update in ubuntu may put a new config file in place if you did not read the warning and answer the question of what to do properly
<Listerthrawn> moonlit: I've never used the recovery function, does it just boot straight to a root prompt?
<abe3k> jrib : well I just ran it again without the terminal and it crashed -.-
<perlmonkey2> not encrypting home is just crazy.
<n00b1> hey there - i was looking for live support, and the ubuntu community support page directed me here. anyone willing to help a total n00b with sound issues
<Moonlit> Listerthrawn - boots to a menu which you can choose to get a root shell or root shell w/networking, among other stuff
<Samual-Ubuntu> Hey, i'm using xserver-xgl with xinerama on three monitors and i'm getting an error while trying to start gnome-settings-daemon -- http://pastebin.com/m12d9202 -- Anyone experienced with this here?
 * maco has 3 sets of lockpicks
<maco> cant find one of the sets though...
<Listerthrawn> maco: Do you live in the UK?
<Moonlit> Listerthrawn - then you just passwd root, or passwd user, no existing passwords required
<maco> Listerthrawn: no
<Hail_Spacecake> how does a wubi installation set up the disk partitions?
<apparle> guys I don't know what the problem is I just can't goto recovery... whenever I select recovery mode it shows me lots of options but then hangs there and keyboard doesn't respond
<Listerthrawn> maco: Good ;-)
<abe3k> jrib : I used the exact command that ran it from the menu
<perlmonkey2> maco: I thought all the cool kids just carried a blank key and a screwdriver to tap it with.
<aperson> Hail_Spacecake, it installs into a file in windows
<maco> Listerthrawn: they're illegal where i live too
<jrib> abe3k: check ~/.xsession-errors
<maco> perlmonkey2: not a blank. a bump key
<Dr_Willis_> Moonlit:  thers also arguments the 'other' way to add features to  the default grub to allow system/password recovery, and other  less secure things. so its all about balance. New Users vs Paranoid Users Vs Power Users.. vs the kids.
<aperson> Hail_Spacecake, so the filesystem is at the mercy of ntfs
<maco> perlmonkey2: and yeah, i dont have a set of bump keys yet. will need to get some
<Listerthrawn> maco: legality aside, I'm just glad you don't live next door lol.
<maco> Listerthrawn: why? its not like i'd use 'em without permission
<perlmonkey2> Listerthrawn: His openness about having them probably means he isn't a crook.  It's the 15 year old watching the youtube video on bump keys who lives next door you have to worry about.
<Moonlit> maco - but my point was, if you'll excuse the analogy, a key under the doormat is not the same as a guy with a lockpick, if you leave the key under the mat (recovery console) then you give someone the tool they need to get into your house, if they bring a lockpick then there's not much you can do about that
<aperson> maco, I have a bump key that I use sometimes :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aperson> hehe, sorry :)
<rickyrickyricky> okay so, err sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o ?
<abe3k> jrib : All I see are warnings of a failure to sending buffer
<finemann> hello, i'm running ubuntu 9.4 on a 160GB hard drive. When i ran the palimpsest disk utility i got a warninng: Count of reallocated sectors = 41...is this a serious problem??
<Dr_Willis_> They have 'locks' You can put on PC's also. :) so they wont boot without the key.
<jrib> abe3k: related to the app in question?
<Moonlit> Dr_Willis_ - well, a lot of people believe and preach that Linux is "secure", that particular "feature" isn't a good example of "secure"
<maco> Listerthrawn: that would be immoral
<Hail_Spacecake> aperson, so when you boot into ubuntu and df -h or whatever you're just going to see your ntfs filesystem mounted as root and a bunch of windows files scattered around?
<bhuvi> finemann, no it might be a false positive
<Listerthrawn> maco: Of course.  I apologise
<MsTegan> How do I switch between workspaces using the right scroll on my fingerpad?
<abe3k> jrib : no idea tbh , let me recheck the pid
<reign2> ikonia: I should only have to use "import X" (X being a module) according to the python documentation; how would I go about doing what you suggested?
<ciphergoth> Running x64 Karmic, and Wake-On-LAN isn't working for me; nothing I do wakes the machine up. Has anyone got this working?
<Dr_Willis_> Moonlit:  its all about layers.  and balance.  check the forums from about a year ago theres proberly a 400+ page forum thread or 200 on the topic
<aperson> Hail_Spacecake, no, it will show whatever filesystem ubuntu used
<finemann> bhuvi: i didn't get you
<rickyrickyricky> maco: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o ?
<maco> Moonlit: ah you miss the definition of secure then. secure means only that it conforms to your policy
<aperson> Hail_Spacecake, it's a filesystem inside of a filesystem
<ZombieFeynman> Hi!  Does anyone know a easy way to install gcc 4.4.2 in ubuntu 9.10?
<maco> rickyrickyricky: yes, assuming you are in the same directory as  wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<ikonia> reign2: calling import in a python script shouldn't call a unix file system command by dewfault
<n00b1> here's my situation. i have a toshiba running vista, and vista sucks (dur) and barely runs on this thing. someone told me about wubi & i love it. i started with the jaunty jackalope, no issues, and upgraded to karmic koala once it was available. my sound is fine on vista and worked fine on jaunty, but now with karmic it does not work. i went through the ubuntu sound troubleshooting and may have learned a little bit about 
<zinox> do anyone know wtf happen with nvidia-xconfig?? parameters as --render-accel --mode ... doesn't works anymore.. it's says option --render-accel not recognized
<rickyrickyricky> it's on desktop
<Hail_Spacecake> how does that get mounted by the boot process?
<maco> Moonlit: so if your policy disallows remote access but says nothing about physical accesss...
<Moonlit> maco - I don't think my particular definition of secure is really relevant, I'm 1 single person out of many thousands who use Ubuntu alone, not to mention the rest of the Linux world
<Listerthrawn> moonlit:  I suppose the answer is to build it into your 'toolkit' that if you are building a machine that people will have physical access to then you disable this option in the grub menu and password protect grub along with BIOS password etc and full disk encryption.
<ciphergoth> There seems to be a BIOS setting corresponding to Wake-On-LAN.  If it's off, nothing wakes the machine.  If it's on, immediately after suspending, the power light and fans come on, and the machine is unwakeable by any means including pressing the power.
<therekku> Anyone here Familiar with conky? That could help me solve quite simple problems?
<maco> rickyrickyricky: then  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<reign2> ikonia: hmm. I wonder why it does for me then. any ideas?
<ciphergoth> This is after doing sudo ethtool -i eth0 wol pumbag
<rickyrickyricky> right
<livingdaylight> HILFE !
<rickyrickyricky> okay thanks
<rickyrickyricky> will try
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  ask and see. :)  if nothing else i can point ya to the faq hat has the answer.
<Hail_Spacecake> I guess it would have to mount the ntfs partition first to be able to read the ubuntu file and then do a loop mount?
<Intelli> I need wireless help.
<ciphergoth> livingdaylight: you want ubuntu-de and you shouldn't ask to ask, just ask - see the toppic
<maco> Moonlit: im going by the book "Computer Security: Art and Science" by Matt Bishop
<bhuvi> finemann, its a bug with the program and there is bug reported in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/438136 for more details
<Intelli> I can't make my Linksys usb wireless adapter work at all.
<therekku> Im trying to Find the Conky File, as Usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conky(cant remember ending), however i only get up to Usr/share/doc/conky, the rest isnt there, (i've reinstalled conky mutiple times etc.) still nothing, any tips?
<Moonlit> Listerthrawn - I can see where you're coming from, and you have a point, OSs aren't "secure" by nature and you have to do some work to make them so, but given the userbase of Ubuntu (easy to use Linux and all) I think it'd probably make more sense if more efforts were made to give them a helping hand to keep it from being "less secure"
<maco> Moonlit: i only said i'm not a "hardcore security professional". i have no professional certifications yet.
<livingdaylight> I'm in very deep GaGa.... My Desktop has frozen and when i reboot it immediately makes tutututututut sound and i can only do memtest... I have lost Ubuntu
<Varan> My laptop is indicating an charge rate of 720 W which is ofcourse not right. Does anyone know what could be the problem. The discharge rate is oke
<trism> reign2: how are you running import? from the python console? from a python script? there is no reason interpretted python code should call any commands from the filesystem unless you specifically tell it to with the subprocess module or something similar
<n00b1> anyone? anyone? bueller?
<ciphergoth> So I'm guessing no-one else has got wake-on-LAN working?
<Moonlit> maco - well, you'll know the difference between handing access on a plate and requiring some work, right? a script kiddy might well know about the recovery console, that's low hanging fruit, if you require some effort then some percentage of those script kiddies might be stuck
<maco> Moonlit: if your policy disallows physical root access, you could simply remove the recovery entries from the grub menu, but be aware that there are many many ways around it
<reign2> trism: its a script. could I pastebin it?
<maco> Moonlit: and so itd be an incomplete implementation
<AutumnAi> Thank you Dr_Willis_
<trism> reign2: go for it
<ikonia> reign2: ask in #python people will be able to check your code in there
<c3l> is it possible to run Starcraft under ubuntu?
<aperson> Hail_Spacecake, I believe so
<ikonia> reign2: this isn't really an ubuntu issue
<livingdaylight> please help me
<therekku> Dr_Willis_: Did you see my question? :)
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  the conky command can generate a 'default' config, or the conky homapage has them you can download.
<zinox> do anyone know wtf happen with nvidia-xconfig?? parameters as --render-accel --mode ... doesn't works anymore.. it's says option --render-accel not recognized
<maco> Moonlit: as i said, i dont believe a false sense of security is a good thing
<reign2> ikonia: true. Ill post it there
<finemann> bhuvi: i'm running 2.28.1 of the utitlity...that bug was for the older one
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  or checkthe contents of the conky packatge to see what it installed where..
<ciphergoth> livingdaylight: what do you mean "I can only do memtest"?
<Leapo> maco: Incomplete security is arguably better than none
<aperson> n00b1, didn't see your question
<therekku> Dr_Willis_: When i type Conky in terminal, i only get "Bus Error"
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  or use 'locate conky' to see what it insalled where also
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth : it won't let me choose rescue mode
<Listerthrawn> moonlit:  I'd love to continue this debate, I like talking about things like this but unfortunately the wife is calling.  Christmas tree time *groan*
<xJust> hi guys, so .. how do i "Defragment" or "Delete my internet History" in ubuntu 9.10 .. this needs to be done like windows .. right ^^ ?
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  you dont see conky on the desktop?
<ciphergoth> is that option visible>?
<livingdaylight> the cursor just jumps from one to another
<Moonlit> maco - but Joe Shmoe doesn't do "security"
<therekku> Dr_Willis_: No i do not see it.
<Moonlit> Listerthrawn - alrighty, have fun ;)
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: and i can't choose rescue mode iwth previous kernel
<n00b1> aperson - sorry - basically, i'm running ubuntu with wubi, started with jaunty, no sound issues. upgraded to karmic, sound doesn't work but still works when running vista. went through the documentation page and learned some things, but am too much of a n00b to actually know how to FIX the issues.
<jrib> xJust: you don't defragment, you delete your internet history on firefox the same way you do on windows (check firefox menus)
<Intelli> I updated to 8.10 and it broke my wireless connection.
<ciphergoth> livingdaylight: so the option you want is visible, but you can't highlight it?
<Besogon> xJust, Do you use Firefox?
<n00b2> ciphergoth: the cursor just jumps around
<ciphergoth> n00b2: why the rename?
<gorski> how to stop inadyn service without rebooting?
<n00b2> ciphergoth: i am feeling noobish
<ciphergoth> you mean even if you don't touch the keyboard? it mooves?
<Listerthrawn> moonlit: Oh by the way, the best way I've seen for disabling boot from USB wasn't using the BIOS.  It involved pouring hot glue into all the USB ports.  Draconian but effective.
<xJust> jrib, what about defragmentation ,, how dose it work in linux ? ^^
<n00b2> ciphergoth: YES
<rickyrickyricky> maco: right, i just did that, it worked, recognised the file, and extracted through the ubuntu cmd thing, so now what ? :) do i just restart and check if its working ?
<xJust> besogon, thanks man .. i got it
<ciphergoth> livingdaylight: please don't do that again
<Moonlit> Listerthrawn - aye, that I've heard about, but I like using my USB ports, and I'm not quite that paranoid :P
<ciphergoth> livingdaylight: have you tried a different keyboard
<jrib> xJust: the filesystem doesn't defragment nearly as much for it to be required
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: no
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  odd.. it works here.. rather ugly default settings also.
<Listerthrawn> moonlit: This was at a bank.  And they are paranoid and with good reason. lol
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth : what makes you think it is the keyboard?
<Leapo> Listerthrawn: That doesn't stop network boot. Plug in a UMPC or laptop over ethernet and boot away.
<jrib> !defrag | xJust
<ubottu> xJust: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<sal_> rickyrickyricky, tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<Moonlit> Listerthrawn - oh, definitely, I can certainly understand that in an enterprise environment
<ciphergoth> livingdaylight: explains both noise and cursor behaviour
<xJust> jrib, arigatou ^^
<xJust> ciao guys
<maco> rickyrickyricky: how's it going?
<rickyrickyricky> anything after that, sal ?
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  conky --print-config >  conkyconfig
<rickyrickyricky> i  did the command maco
<rickyrickyricky> and was asking what nesxt
<sal_> rickyrickyricky, 2 more .. fetching
<rickyrickyricky> next*
<therekku> Dr_Willis_: What do u think i should do :-/?, i've been trying all day long to search inet for this, with nothing, Things that are going wrong: The Conky file isnt there -> and Conky in terminal gives me bus error.
<n00b1> all right peeps, i guess i shall ask my question on the forums! adieu.
<Listerthrawn> Leapo: It was more to stop information leakage than usb boot.  But they had NAC to prevent what you suggested
<therekku> Dr_Willis_: Should i write that in terminal yes?
<Besogon> xJust, ext file system, I heard, don't need defragmentation. (But there is tool for check drive)
<maco> rickyrickyricky: did it say it extracted everything?
<rickyrickyricky> yup
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth : noise is a rapid tuttuttuttutututt sound (not beep - tut)
<maco> rickyrickyricky: im reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763995
<sal_> sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  make a config and tweak it.. or try some simple example configs. No idwa what the buss error is about
<ciphergoth> well let me know how you go with a different keyboard
<therekku> Dr_Willis_: When i type that in Terminal, i only get "bus Error" back
<bhuvi> finemann, then try other utilities like smartctl and see whether they report the same problem otherwise it could be a bug with the program
<xJust> Besogon, thanks man ,, i'll read it later :)
<reinstall> I am trying to do a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu 9.10 using an .iso CD downloaded from Ubuntu's homepage. I restarted my computer with the CD in and the screen went black, so I hardware restarted and it loaded normally asking me to login instead of recognizing the CD. Is this normal? And how do I get the CD to go into boot install mode so I can reformat the old partition and install the new one?
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: After i swith on it makes the sound like some old arcade game... tuctuctuc tuc...
<Leapo> Listerthrawn: That would just prevent the compromised PC from joining the network while running the OS you've started over ethernet. Doesn't stop someone from pwning the resident OS ont he hard disk and booting back into it.
<sal_> rickyrickyricky, sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<rickyrickyricky> right
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  no idea on that then. You got some deeper issues going on. did itmake the file at all?
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  conky --print-config
<sal_> rickyrickyricky, okay.  there are a couple things you can check in the filebrowser to confirm things where they should be ..
<therekku> Noup, none. let me double check and do it again
<ciphergoth> livingdaylight: does the cursor still move by itself with the new keyboard?.#
<Dr_Willis_> should just show the config file to the terminal
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: ok i just rebooted... i am in GNUGRUB   and i cannot use keyboard to move
<ciphergoth> livingdaylight: this is with a different keyboard?
<sal_> check /lib/firmware for b43 and b43legacy
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: no, keyboard is not flashing around now
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: same
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: i think it was flashing around when i was still 'online'
<Hajex> hi ..I upgrade my system from 8.04 to 8.10 and finally 9.04 but unfortunatly I lose bluetooth , camera , m2 reader , video adaper how can I retrieve them ?
<Dr_Willis_> !info conky-all
<ubottu> conky-all (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (all features enabled). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Dr_Willis_> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ala> does anyone have counter-strike 1.6 working on ubuntu 9.10?
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: i missrememberd... what is happening in grub is that i am on Memory test and cant scroll up with arrows to other linux gerneic pae options
<al-shaer> hi
<ala> does anyone have counter-strike 1.6 working on ubuntu 9.10?
<ala> pls
<jrib> !appdb | ala
<ubottu> ala: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wizardslovak> does anyone uses intel cpus?
<livingdaylight> ciphergoth: why would computer make beep sounds because of keyboard? makes no sense
<jrib> wizardslovak: there's probably someone that does... maybe...
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  theres a config file in --> /etc/conky/conky.conf
<ala> ty
<therekku> Dr_Willis_: Should i Edit That file with the "Code" That i want ( I got one standing by on a website :) )
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  take the config ya want to use put in .conkyrc
<therekku> Where is .conkyrc?
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  then tell conk to use the config
<Dr_Willis_> therekku:  MAKE it.
<Dr_Willis_> .conkyrc in your home dir
<reinstall> I am trying to do a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu 9.10 using an .iso CD downloaded from Ubuntu's homepage. I restarted my computer with the CD in and the screen went black, so I hardware restarted and it loaded normally asking me to login instead of recognizing the CD. Is this normal? And how do I get the CD to go into boot install mode so I can reformat the old partition and install the new one?
<therekku> Dr_Willis: Alright give me a minute to try it, but how do i "Execute it? conky -c .conkyrc?
<jrib> reinstall: run "check the cd for defects", burn at max 4x
<grawity> reinstall: Maybe your PC is configured to boot from hard disk before trying CD?
<reinstall> jrib, i don't understand what you mean, how do i do that?
<reinstall> grawity, how do i change it to boot from cd first?
<jrib> reinstall: is it booting the cd at all?
<reinstall> jrib, yes, after the desktop loads it will tell me there's a cd with software available
<jrib> reinstall: no, you have to have your bios boot from the cd
<reinstall> jrib, ok i'll try that
<therekku> Dr_Willis_: How do i make it execute from the file i just Created?
<trism> therekku: it will use .conkyrc by default (so just type conky)
<therekku> trism: Should it be called only .conkyrc or .conkyrc.conf?
<trism> therekku: .conkyrc
<trism> therekku: you should only need to do conky -c config_file if you want multiple instances of conky with different configs
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 therekku here is a beginners guide for conky
<Hajex> hi ..I upgrade my system from 8.04 to 8.10 and finally 9.04 but unfortunatly I lose bluetooth , camera , m2 reader , video adaper how can I retrieve them ?
<therekku> bazhang: i've been reading that, and thats where from i came here, since my problem isnt listed there not any other websites.
<reinstall> jrib, looks like that worked, for some reason it was set to boot from floppy first. I'm going to stay in here just in case i need help reformatting and installing the OS but I'm good for now, thank you both.
<therekku> trism: After doing that, and writing conky in terminal, all i get back is once more; "Bus Error"
<jeffjeffdejeff> anyone else having trouble with evolution mail?  inbox is not showing emails downloaded from my webmail account.  says it's downloading them though when i click on send/receive. any suggestions?
<DaZ> Hajex: upgrade to 9.10 :f
<Teleken> can anyone here help me with grub segfault errors?
<Hajex> DaZ each time they tell my upgrade will solve problem .. let me try .. thanks
<DaZ> Hajex: it probably won't but fixing something just to let it break during the upgrade isn't the way
<therekku> should i try Reinstalling conky?
<S1L3NT> Can someone help me out with a GRUB issue here?
<SmallR2002> hey, um, i have a small problem where none of my removable media gets placed on the 'Places' menu, neither does it get automatically mounted
<DaZ> S1L3NT: no if you don't tell what exactly is wrong :f
<Teleken> I'm having a grub segfault issue too ;)
<S1L3NT> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and when i start my PC i get an error when GRUB loads. "no such partition"
<K|nG> HI i have install Ubuntu but i have a Internet with a PPPOE connect with user and password how i can configure PPPOE user
<K|nG> ?
<mewseslol> Q: is it normal to have a grey logo for 5~ minutes when launching ubuntu 9.1 from the cd
<SmallR2002> dmesg tells me that the device is seen by the system, pmount will mount it
<Scuffed> what channel is for the bcm wireless drivers?
<DaZ> mewseslol: depends on hardware, but  usually not
<Scuffed> umm hello?
<SmallR2002> i'm guessing there's some glue missing to do the auto-mount and place it on the 'Places' menu
<mewseslol> daz: my computer is about 2 years old, so hardware issues shouldn't be a problem. I've searched the cd for errors but it isn't any errors on it. so im curious about what's going on :)
<K|nG> Anyone can help me now im using now another OS just for this question how i can Configure PPPOE user in UBUNTU
<bhuvi> S1l3NT, me too faced the same problem and i reintalled by placing the grub in the / partition itself
<DaZ> mewseslol: how much ram do you have? ;f
<therekku> i think i know whats up, i just dont know how to fix it
<S1L3NT> bhuvi: how would i do that?
<mewseslol> daz: 4gig
<DaZ> mewseslol: you can boot it without the splashscreen somehow and see what makes it stop
<therekku> I installed Conky from multiple sources to try and see if that was the problem, one of the ways was through Terminal, via Sudo apt get conky, which then told me "If you install this, two packages will be deleted" The packages were "Linux.generic something something" could that be the cause of the "Bus error" error, if so, or even if not so, how can i get these files back?
<xckpd7> all: trying to install wine. I thought I added the winehq repo, but everytime I try to install ies4linux, it tells me I have an old version installed. How do I check which version of wine I have?
<Scuffed> Where can i find help with the BCM Drivers?
<synapsys> xckpd7, wine -v
<mewseslol> Daz: i get some error now: buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 353267
<mewseslol> something wrong with the cd then
<DaZ> mewseslol: it's cd
<bhuvi> S1l3NT, after giving the username and password details  in the installer and in the next step you would get the list of details and the partitions to be formatted.there you could see an "advanced" button click it and you would get an option to do so
<synapsys> Scuffed, b43-fwcutter?
<xckpd7> synapsys: bunches of errors from doing that
<Scuffed> was there any changes to make it work properly for the 9.10 ubuntu?
<S1L3NT> bhuvi: ok, i'll try that
<therekku> Does anyone have an answer to my question=? :-/
<mewseslol> Daz: do you know if its possible to burn the .iso file on a dvd-r instead of a cd-r? im out of cd-rs? and if so, do you happen to know a free and usable burning program for windows xp?
<xckpd7> is wine-1.1.33 new?
<Satzo> therekku, were the files in question necessary?  sometimes installers just replace what is needed....
<DaZ> mewseslol: it is possible, and i don't know
<sAnta89_> mewseslol, CDBurnerXP is free and supports DVDs too, and it's perfectly okay to burn the .iso to a DVD (:
<DaZ> mewseslol: when i used windows i used clone cd and alcohol
<DaZ> mewseslol: still it may be a hardware issue
<mewseslol> Daz: like what hardware issue?
<Leapo> mews: There's also IMGBurn (and yes, burning a CD ISO to a DVD works fine)
<someone7> I can't get my wireless working no matter what I do.
<someone7> I need help.
<DaZ> mewseslol: faulty cd drive or ata cable
<bcurtiswx_> hey all, im just wondering.. i've had a computer through many releases, and it seems to me the hidden files (.vlc for example) on my home directory are useless now... is there any program to clean out the bad(unused) ones?
<Leapo> someone7: I had issues like this with ubuntu on a PowerPC G3...I ended up having to give up and find a supported wifi card. I went through 4 wifi cards before I found a supported one >.<
<jrib> bcurtiswx_: not much point, they take up hardly any space.  Why do you feel they are useless?
<therekku> Satzo: it didint replace anything, it just said it needs to get rid of these two files, which were named Linux.Generic and since theyre named like that, i tought they might be something important, any solution for the "Bus Error"?
<someone7> Mine was supported great...before I decided to update an it broke it.
<someone7> It is a Linksys WUSB100.
<someone7> It has linux drivers.
<someone7> They won't compile and work right.
<Leapo> yup, sounds exactly like the issues I was having with a WUSB adapter
<bcurtiswx_> jrib: just that theres a lot of them.. i like less clutter.. its strictly a personal thing though
<Leapo> Couldn't compile the drivers
<jrib> bcurtiswx_: right click -> move to trash the ones you don't want
<someone7> I should have done a backup...
<jrib> bcurtiswx_: you know they hold your settings right?
<someone7> The newer versions won't even work with my graphics card anyway, no point in updating.
<bcurtiswx_> jrib, any harm done to remove them all and let ubuntu re-create them?
<jrib> bcurtiswx_: none other than the fact you lose your settings
<bcurtiswx_> jrib: yes, i know what they hold..
<SmallR2002> could someone assist me re-enabling auto mount under gnome, dmesg sees the drive and i can pmount it
<mewseslol> Do you need to have an ATA-cable between the cd-reader and the motherboard?
<bcurtiswx_> jrib: thats what I thought.. thanks :D
<mewseslol> or what are you telling me ;P
<jrib> bcurtiswx_: if you have stuff like gpg keys or ssh keys, you'll want to keep those around...
<bcurtiswx_> jrib: yup, good reminder, thx
<Leapo> mewseslol: Yes, some connection between your optical drive and your motherboard would help >_>
<jrib> bcurtiswx_: there's also stuff that came from /etc/skel/ that you probably want to keep around (like .bashrc)
<amokpaule> Hello, in windows i have the behavior in my browerser (firefox, opera) that when i click into the adressbar it gets highlighted to that it removes all entries as soon i write something. Can i set ubuntu to do the same?
<DaZ> mewseslol: i've had an issue like this once, and when i disconnected my cable it fell into pieces
<jrib> amokpaule: it's a setting in about:config, I don't know which offhand
<DaZ> i bough new one and everything went fine.
<mewseslol> Daz: what cable? and i have never had these troubles before
<DaZ> mewseslol: ata
<mark__> Hi all, can anyone tell me where the system information is in Ubuntu? so I can see the RAM and CPU spec? thanks
<DaZ> mewseslol: it may be something else, i'm just telling you about a possibility :f
<Listerthrawn> mark__: System..Administration..System Monitor from the menu along the top
<DaZ> !tab|mewseslol
<ubottu> mewseslol: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaZ> btw :f
<jason72> mark install sysinfo from add remove applications great tool for looking at system specs
<Spec> mark__: you want CLI methods, or gui methods?
<MrKeuner> hi everybody, I am considering getting a Lenovo X200, anybody using it as primary system? Any things you suggest considering?
<mark__> Thanks very much Chris that done it
<mark__> GUI
<mewseslol> daz: your name is too short ;(
<rbehr> I am new to Linux. I installed Ubuntu 9.1 after one week as I the Network Manager icon disappeared. I am still able to connect via Ethernet but wireless connections are not working. I have also removed and re-installed the app three times and still not icon. can you please help?
<mark__> if it says processor 0 - intel p4 2.60ghz then porocessor 1 - p4 2.60ghz does that make this machine duel processor>?
<maco> rbehr: is your whole notification area missing?
<Listerthrawn> mark__  a P4 is most likely hyperthreaded, not dual core.
<rbehr> yes
<maco> rbehr: right click the panel, add to panel, choose "notification area"
<mark__> Thanks Listerthrawn
<Listerthrawn> mark__ unless it's a 2 socket motherboard of course.  You could have 2 physical processors.
<kingster> is there anything out there for Karmic that provides functionality similar to XP's System Restore?
<S1L3NT> bhuvi: I'm having some issues. The installer prompts me for a language, then for the partitions and stuff. I dont see an advanced button
<rbehr> Thank you so much. Problem solved...
<mewseslol> "buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 353267" HMMM
<mark__> Listerthrawn , it only has one socket, I didn't think it was duel proccesor but it might be, onlt just got given the machine
<DaZ> kingster: what's the point? :f
<Listerthrawn> mark__, it will be hyperthreaded unless you can see 2 CPU sockets on the motherboard.
<mark__> Listerthrawn, thanks very much for you time and info
<Listerthrawn> mark__, np.
<Teleken> can anyone help me with grub config segfault error?  Can't run apt-get anymore :(  Finding lots of people reporting the problem and no solutions.  Apt-get causes "User postinst hook script [/usr/sbin/update-grub] exited with value 139" after grub-config segfaults...
<kingster> Daz: I have my system almost the way I want it, but before I go on (to do other more dangerous things) I want to take a snapshot of the way it is
<DaZ> kingster: you can backup whole / partition using dd, or just tar /etc and dotfiles in your home directory.
<Satzo> therekku, no idea.  but i have replaced files in the past without regrets.....
<TopKatz> anyone using hardware raid?
<monopuff>  /quit
<monopuff> oops, sorry :)
<DaZ> monopuff: try again :f
<xckpd7> monopuff: ha
<DaZ> yay
<Listerthrawn> TopKatz, I'm using software raid, my knowledge may transfer.  How can I help
<Teleken> TopKatz: software raid seems to be the better bet these days.
<Jinan> G4L - Ghost for Linux also work great for snapshot  and restore Kingster
<epinky> TopKatz: better ask on #ubuntu-server channel
<TopKatz> Im curious what the correct procediur is for upgrading linux hedders while you have a hardware raid installed.  Every time I upgrade, my raid blows up and I have to rebuild it
<TopKatz> epinky - thats a good idea
<TopKatz> right now,  I install update, restart, adn pray
<Jinan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l/
<TopKatz> then reinstall my raid drivers
<TopKatz> today I ahd to rebuild the raid
<TopKatz> it like split it into two raids, it was a little touch and go
<kingster> Daz: I don't think that will do what I want, which is roll-back to what I have installed right now
<daf_> I have a dual monitor (different sizes) on Karmic with Nvidia card and after I login just before the desktop comes up the splash screen is chopped up into pieces. You can see the split on one monitor with panel bar going 3/4 of the way across the screen. Anyone know where the settings for that are?
<Satzo> daf_, system > prefs > display
<kingster> Jinan: that just gets me bare-metal, right?  not a roll-back functionality
<Dr_Willis_> daf_:  the xplash stuff is a little dumb. You could just remove xsplash
<ppotter> Hi, anybody got any experience with booting HP Envizex X terms?
<daf_> Satzo - I can't use that with Nvidia driver
<daf_> Dr_Willis do I just uninstall xplash (not sure if it is seperate from gnome or what)
<Dr_Willis_> !info xsplash
<ubottu> xsplash (source: xsplash): X based bootsplash. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<xacks> webas
<xacks> wenas
<Jinan> Kingster: Actually it creates a copy of the drive or partition and you can restore it later, but correct no roll back function
<Dr_Willis_> daf_:  i also always enable twinview in the nvidia-settings tool. That makes it work slightly better
<xacks> weones :P
<bazhang> !ar | xacks
<ubottu> xacks: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<xacks> alguien aqui?
<xacks> xD
<daf_> Dr_Willis I have twinview. I think this issue is becuase I have the panel on the secondary monitor (dunno for sure) how do I disable xplash
<ppotter> Anybody know why my client terminal can not see any files on the server via tftpd even though it can see the server?
<xacks> uuu esta en ingles
<Teleken>  can anyone help me with grub config segfault error?  Can't run apt-get anymore :(  Finding lots of people reporting the problem and no solutions.  Apt-get causes "User postinst hook script [/usr/sbin/update-grub] exited with value 139" after grub-config segfaults...
<Dr_Willis_> daf_:  you could just apt-get remove xsplash
<daf_> Dr_Willis thanks
<Bubbadood> Anyone have time for some help with Ubuntu 9.10 + NVIDIA IONITX Chipset? (Unable to get Audio over HDMI working) thank you.
<lzrdking> what can
<lzrdking> oops, what can i use to clean my laptop's screen in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  Huh?
<maco> lzrdking: a cloth?
<Roasted> whats up guys
<bazhang> lzrdking, how does that relate to ubuntu support?
<BluesKaj> Teleken, I have to ask the obvious , but have you tried sudo update-grub
<ppotter> maco: Beat me too it. :)
<DaZ> he means how to hide the porn
 * Dr_Willis_ uses monitor cleaner spray. :)
<DaZ> <:
<lzrdking> i'm running karmic
<Dr_Willis_> DaZ:  thats not porn its research!
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  so tell us what you mean exactly.
<maco> guys, cut the porn chatter
<DaZ> maco: it's research chatter.
<Teleken> BluesKaj: running as root when I do this
<Satzo> lzrdking, dont use cola...whatever you do
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: my screen has dust and and cat fur and what i think is sneeze residue on it
<lzrdking> ok, no cola
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  so go get some monitor spray and a lint-free cloth
<xxCrazySteveXX> hello does anyone know a tech channel for support on wireless range expanders?
<jjon> anyone ever used nginx.  It is not reloading php.ini on restart for some reason
<bazhang> lzrdking, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<coldboot> Is there any way to tell apt-get or aptitude to install some custom .deb file that you've downloaded, and to automatically install all dependencies?
<lzrdking> bazhang: is karmic no longer supported in here?
<coldboot> Sort of like how `apt-get build-dep` does it?
<Satzo> lzrdking, seriously.. soap and water works as LONG AS a minute amount of soap and make sure the cloth is well-wrung out of excess water
<Dr_Willis_> coldboot:  try just double clicking on it.. I think the gdebi (?) tool does that
<bazhang> lzrdking, cleaning your screen has nothing to do with karmic. Please desist
<coldboot> Dr_Willis_: Thanks!
<grawity> coldboot: I think it's possible with dpkg -i foo.deb, and then apt-get install -f. Don't remember it though...
<Satzo> lzrdking,  clean the surface lying down to minimize the possibility of water dripping down into screen edge
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  how to clean a monitor is not related to 'ubuntu' support.
<coldboot> grawity: Cool, I'll try it.
<coldboot> grawity: Are you from India?
<Dr_Willis_> http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-Your-Computer-System
<lzrdking> ok, but it's funny how i get a lot more support than when i ask about an ubuntu support related question
<coldboot> grawity: (Based on your name) Or some other country where w is v.
<fitzj> hello
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  whatever...
<lzrdking> like why jaunty drops bluetooth connects and won't reconnect unless i restart the ocmputer
<grawity> coldboot: Lithuania (Eastern Europe).
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  you allready used up your question for the day.. sorry.. :P
<grawity> coldboot: And if you're talking about my nick -- it's just a random one that I started using when my usual one was already taken... and so I'm using this for like 5 years already.
<lzrdking> but i found that out myself, the kernel doesn;t properly remove the device, so whenever the device reconnects, ubuntu sees it as a new device and there is a maximum of 20 devices
<lzrdking> or so i read somewhere
<Bubbadood> Anyone have time for some help with Ubuntu 9.10 + NVIDIA IONITX Chipset? (Unable to get Audio over HDMI working) thank you.
<coldboot> grawity: Ah cool
<xcerca> hey
<c3l> i have a cd image that consists of a .bin and a .cue file. how do I mount this?
<MrKeuner> hello, where can I see the list of updated packages due to security updates?
<newuser> hi all, after an update (not upgrade) for ubuntu 9.04 i lost my 1440x900 resolution and it is not on the list.  currently using nvidia driver but the rez I want is not on there either.....any susggestions
<grawity> c3l: I think the easiest way is to convert it to an .iso (I used bchunk for that)
<vagvaf_> c3l, i think you should mount 1 of them (i don't remember which) and it should be ok
<vagvaf_> oh, i guess not :P
<xcerca> anybody know why a kubuntu 9.10 amd64 live cd wont boot or install , but a 9.04 ubuntu amd64 disk will .     it seems like it has somthing to do with the disk drive , or the drivers for the ati radeon graphics card
<lzrdking> i think you mount the .cue file (the smaller one)
<grawity> vagvaf_: It would be .cue, as it contains all track information.
<c3l> vagvaf_, ive tried that, but it tells me that none of them is a block device
<c3l> grawity, sudo mount file.bin /mnt/x does not work
<epinky> c31: use Furius iso mount
<c3l> epinky, oh okay thx
<MrKeuner> unattended upgrades?
<jmichelsen> Anybody know of any good knowledgebase software? Google leaves me wanting more
<newuser> hi all, after an update (not upgrade) for ubuntu 9.04 i lost my 1440x900 resolution and it is not on the list.  currently using nvidia driver but the rez I want is not on there either.....any susggestions
<synapsys> wiki
<BluesKaj> jmichelsen, try surf canyon
<grawity> c3l: When mounting files, you need the 'loop' option -- mount -o loop
<Dr_Willis_> c3l:  or the fuseiso tool. or the fuseiso9660 tool.
<c3l> grawity, it tells me to specify the file system
<jmichelsen> BluesKaj: well, thanks for the tip I'll try that, but still wouldn't mind input from the channel on KB software :)
<Dr_Willis_> grawity:  yes.. do specify the fileysstem. :) iso9660
<Dr_Willis_> c3l:   -t iso9660
<c3l> Dr_Willis_, with the -o loop also?
<Dr_Willis_> c3l:  yes.. You are not limited to one option :)
<Dr_Willis_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis_> but ive always thought it was able to detect iso9660 - but is this a DVD iso? or somthing special?
<BluesKaj> jmichelsen, google linux ?
<grawity> Dr_Willis_: He's trying to mount a .bin
<Dr_Willis_> grawity:  i recall several 'fuse' iso tools that could mount bins  also.
<TopKatz> does anyone know if after a header update, before a reboot, is the new kernel in the /lib/modules/'uname -r'/build location?
<Dr_Willis_> Not suyre what ones are in 9.10 however
<Dr_Willis_> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<TopKatz> Im asking because I need to rebuild some raid drivers before reboot, and that is were it looks
<Dr_Willis_> !info fuseiso9660
<ubottu> fuseiso9660 (source: fuse-umfuse-iso9660): File System in User Space - Module for ISO9660. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2b-1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<fabian> hi
<newuser> hi all, after an update (not upgrade) for ubuntu 9.04 i lost my 1440x900 resolution and it is not on the list.  currently using nvidia driver but the rez I want is not on there either.....any susggestions
<jmichelsen> BluesKaj: what about em?
<Bubbadood> Am I understanding the forums correctly when I read there is no built-in way to fix overscan issues with Ubuntu 910 + NVIDIA drivers that are for my HDMI out to my HDTV ?
<Mewses> Hey, Ubuntu 9.10 is showing some grey icon that is blinking like a lamp for about 3 minutes, then it freezes. Does anyone have stumbled on to this?
<alberto> Hello
<dreamy> does anyone knows about a room where i can discuss the "look and fell" .. about WWW drawing(desing)
<alberto> I have a question for you all.
<Bubbadood> all Ive been able to find this far is editing what is called 'modelines'
<Dr_Willis_> Bubbadood:  ive had to edit modelines in the past.. ages ago.. but not had to do so  in the last 2+ Years.
<maple1> brb police
<dreamy> or if i can ask here, wheres a good app .. to take care of the appearance of a Web page
<Dr_Willis_> dreamy:  thats a little.. vague..
<ctmjr> Bubbadood: overscan option is in the new drivers from nvidia's web site
<Bubbadood> Dr_Willis_ I cannot even see the bars to click it is so bad
<Mewses> x<zs
<Dr_Willis_> Bubbadood:  try new drivers from nvidia siet like ctmjr  suggested.. good luck
<Mewses> ops, cat was walking onto the keyboard.
<Bubbadood> thanks you two
<Bubbadood> (crosses fingers)
<alberto> Do you think making your computer's processor to work at 100% for a couple of hours or more every day could damage it? (Because of the use of emulators)
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  if you got good fans.. proberly not
<Guest67095> how to config all package type with a db tool ?
<dreamy> Dr_Willis_: ive been trought APache settings and configured it well to broadcast, now i need to draw a web page :S .. ?
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  what emulator are you using thats pegging the cpu?
<alberto> Dolphin
<alberto> Wii
<Dr_Willis_> dreamy:  you mean you need to 'create' a web site?
<crazed> how can i get pidgin to show up in my system tray? empathy is terrible.. at least when using it with aim, but pidgin doesn't show up in the system tray
<axyjo> hi all, is there a program (I don't mind something that uses KDE libs or something that's commandline based) that's similar to this: http://www.omnigroup.com/applications/omnigraphsketcher/? I've tried gnuplot, but I can't really picture myself using it for as many graphs as I intend to make.
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  ive heard that can do it. :) not tried it yet.
<crazed> nevermind it was an option in pidgin
<dreamy> Dr_Willis_: well yes.. program it ? .. well.. id like to draw it maybe
<alberto> Dr_Willis Can do what? Sorry...
 * Quasar1048 says hi
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  i doubt if its going to hurt anything.. of course you may want to clean out the pc  make sure its getting good air flow
<gkey> Anyone ever purchased something from the ubunu shop?
<Dr_Willis_> dreamy:  the use of the verb 'draw' to make a web page.. seems... odd...
<dreamy> Dr_Willis_: id like to take care of its "look and felll"
<dreamy> Dr_Willis_: i dint used the right term bcause im a newbie maybe.
<Dr_Willis_> dreamy:  theres dozens of html editors out there.   'look and feel'  are   vague also.. Theres dozens of 'quick web site' generator tools/sites/things out also. YOu could just go get a 'tiddly wiki' file and put on the web site  = instant web site. :)
<alberto> Dr_Willis_ That damn processor's effort meter in Windows has a red zone, and it's always at its maximum whenever I emulate Wii with Dolphin.
<gkey> I'm trying to download software I purchased on my new laptop but I get these OpenID errors
<alberto> Dr_Willis_ It scares me quite enough
<K|nG> Hi need some help somebody here can help me
<alberto> Dr_Willis_ I don't want my processor to overheat or something like that.
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:   i imagine i get hours of cpu maxing out when playing many games also.  it shouldent over heat if its getting proper air flow.. and If it does overheat.. in theory.. the system should throttle it back.
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  so tobe safe.. clean the case out of any fur/dust/dirt/.  install better fans if you want.
<Mewses> Man, all i see when im trying to install ubuntu 9.10 is a silver-grey ubuntu logo that blinks, and it doesn't happen anything else
<Leapo> If it overheats, something is wrong :-P
<K|nG> My internet is with PPPOE DialUP but how i can config the PPPOE i have type this pppoeconf but i had made a mistake and therd time how i can Clear it and make one free?
<Phil09> Hello all I have a problem with Ubuntu 8.04
<dreamy> Dr_Willis_: but whats a tiddly wiki file ?
<DaZ> hello Phil09
<Phil09> Hello DaZ
<alberto> Dr_Willis_ I mean, the system temperature is alright. But the cpu's usage is at 100%
<Dr_Willis_> dreamy:  a 'self editing/web site/database/notecard/multitool'
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  i doubt if its a problem then
<maple1> what's a good way to crush adderall xr beads so I can snort them?
<Mewses> maple1: try a hammer
<bazhang> maple1, ??
 * Phil09 is having a problem in switching from VESA to the graphics driver for VIA/S3G UNICHROME PRO IGP Video Driver chipset: K8M800 in Ubuntu 8.4.3
<maco> i said something to him in the channel, thats why he replied that "if someone hasn't got he patience to plug in a cable..." thing. because i told him "no need to be so difficult"
<maco> bah
<K|nG> Anyone here hear about this or not ? My internet is with PPPOE DialUP but how i can config the PPPOE i have type this pppoeconf but i had made a mistake and therd time how i can Clear it and make one free?
<Dr_Willis_> dreamy:  TiddlyWiki is a single html file which has all the characteristics of a wiki - including all of the content, the functionality (including editing, saving, tagging and searching) and the style sheet.   http://www.tiddlywiki.com/
<maco> wrong window
<alberto> Dr_Willis_ Do some normal games make the cpu to work that much? Or emulators are the only applications that cause this...?
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  i imagine some could.. or a badly written simple app could..
<dreamy> Dr_Willis_: ok that seems nice
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  or some fancy apps like the seti@home or similer could as well
<lzrdking> maple1: use jaunty, karmic sucks for that
<K|nG> No one help here?
<Phil09> Noone uses Dial-up here anymore LOL.
<Dr_Willis_> I cant help if ive never used PPPOE..
<Dr_Willis_> K|nG:  and your question is a little.. confuseing...
<K|nG> Ahh ok sorry second ill made new one
<alberto> Dr_Willis_ However, you don't think it's a problem, while the system temperature is proper, right?
<Dr_Willis_> alberto:  i would say - not a problem
<alberto> Dr_Willis_ Ok
<alberto> :)
<K|nG> My Provider of Internet is just with DialUP PPPOE user how i can configure it to Ubuntu Thanks and when i did anything wrong to Terminal not opened how to Reset it and how to reset to and the pppoeconf ?
<c3l> a Wine program that im running requres a cd mounted to function. ive mounted the cd with Furius Mount Tool. (its a .bin file) but still the program running through wine cant locate it. how do I fix this
<xckpd7> ls
<Dr_Willis_> xckpd7:  file not found
<lzrdking> dialup? is dialup still supported anymore?
<lzrdking> by us, by linux, by ISPs?
<Satzo> lzrdking, hell yeah
<xckpd7> Dr_Willis_: oh my god......
<joeda> hello everybody
<dreamy> Dr_Willis_: but if i want to create a web page ... one way or the other, ill have to be dealing with HTML Tags right ?
 * Quasar1048 says hi to joeda 
<alejandro_> hola...alguien d mexico
<Mewses> does the installation of 9.10 require internet? :p
<joeda> i have problems formatting an USB-stick
<c3l> dreamnid, no, u can use dreamweaver or other similar programs
<grawity> dreamy: Yep.
<Satzo> Mewses, no
<lzrdking> dreamy, there are editors you can use, i bet openoffice has a "save as HTML" option, but yes, you should know HTML at least a little.,  its easy
<c3l> joeda, use fdisk and mkfs
<alejandro_> holaaaa...
<dreamy> c3l: im using this linux lap top if have here aside me, with "ubuntu"
<joeda> the partition table is broken so i used gpart -W $stick $stick
<Dr_Willis_> c3l:    you may need to link the proper ~/.wine/whatever/driveletter to point to the location you mounted it to. or perhaps mount it somewhere uder ~/.wine/whatever/c_drive/theisofile
<lzrdking> it's like how they make you memorize your multiplication tables before they let you use a calculator in math class
<joeda> gpart guessed a table and i told it to write it
<epinky> K|nG: sudo pppconfig , -> Delete connection
<joeda> no error message
<Dr_Willis_> dreamy:  depends. You could use that tiddlywiki and have a page up and going in 5 min.
<Mewses> satzo: well the installation just stops at a silver-grey ubuntu icon and then nothing else happens =p
<K|nG> Oks
<Satzo> Mewses, where abouts?
<K|nG> THanks epinky
<lzrdking> yes, a calculator is faster and easier, but you really ought to know what it's doing
<Quasar1048> I just came here mainly to get a nice screenshot of my thanks, thanks for being active, I was counting on it. :) Peace, people!
<c3l> Dr_Willis_, ooh thanks for the info ill try int
<grawity> dreamy: So-called "WYSIWYG" webpage authoring software lets you edit HTML graphically - you see everything how it is supposed to look... but once in a while, it becomes WYSIWTF and you're going to need to fix HTML manually.
<bazhang> lzrdking, please take chat elsewhere
<lzrdking> to have a clue if its got a chance of being correct
<K|nG> And when i do anything wrong to the Terminal how i can fix it reset again how it was from the Start off Ubuntu
<Satzo> Mewses, ive installed 9.10 without network.. hang on, ill setup a vm(without network) to test....
<joeda> then i opened gparted, which wanted to write a new partition table because it didnt find one, but fails
<lzrdking> bazhang: its an analogy
<Dr_Willis_> c3l:  copy protected games can be very problematic in wine. Good Luck
<bennywine> Hello everyone! Does anyone know GRUB really well? I have a  weird problem
<Mewses> Satzo: no need, it works i think. thanks anyway for your dedication! +karma
<Satzo> Mewses, sorry i can only simulate this in 9.04.
<Satzo> ;)
<dreamy> grawity: ok i dig it ..
<epinky> K|nG: just  be careful with sudo :)
<joeda> is that a gparted problem?
<joeda> or is the stick broken?
<dreamy> ok Dr_Willis_ ty
<tvanover> every time I log in and try and open empathy it asks for the keyring password.  Is there a way to stop this?
<lzrdking> well, that was fun, i was floating in cyberspace momentarily
<c3l> Dr_Willis_, I just need the "cd to be inserted"
<joeda> okay i see the partition table is broken, at least thats what dmesg reports
<bazhang> lzrdking, please remain on topic, or you will be removed; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis_> c3l:  Huh? when.
<Surya> salve
<joeda> how can i fix it?
<lzrdking> sure sure
<masdi> hello, how to install my laptop webcam?
<Mewses> now! lets hope that ubuntu 9.1 supports my netcard, rofl
<Mewses> 9.10*
<ppotter> Anybody know why when using tftpd under 9.10 the client can not see files?
<Dr_Willis_> !info tftpd
<ubottu> tftpd (source: netkit-tftp): Trivial file transfer protocol server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-17ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 80 kB
<shubbar> folder ~/.thumbnails stores too many thumbnails even for files that have been deleted
<Dr_Willis_> I thought tftpd was for net-booting stuff.. or am i confused...
<masdi> hello, how to install my laptop webcam? i'm on karmic using Twinmate M95 laptop
<Dr_Willis_> masdi:  what have you done to test it out?
<ppotter> Yes, I'm trying to boot an old HP Envizex X terminal
<grawity> Dr_Willis_: tftp is used often for netboot, but it's just a generic file transfer protocol - a very simple one.
<grawity> .
<alfo982> could anybody  PM me? I need support for the installation of a wlan usb adapter... pleeease
<treats> 28 packages can be updated.
<treats> 50 updates are security updates.  -- how can i administer these via shell/ssh
<jjon_> anyone ever used nginx.  It is not reloading php.ini on restart for some reason.  Is this to do with fast-cgi
<epinky> masdi: install cheese
<grawity> jjon_: Might be... nginx itself never loads php.ini -- only PHP does.
<masdi> Dr_willis : already install VLC but don't know make webcam work
<grawity> jjon_: So you need to restart fastcgi, not nginx.
<Dr_Willis_> masdi:  install a webcam app like cheese
<ppotter> The x term seems to be connected to my server but can not find files.
<RiXtEr> hey all, I am having an issue with phpldapadmin running, I was wondering if there is an easy way to update (or downgrade) from php 5.2.10 to either 5.3.1 or 5.2.9
<masdi> Dr_willis : ok, in process
<ngirard> Hello folks. I'm looking for a program which is already installed on my ubuntu 9.10 but which doesn't appear in the menus. It allows to browse disks, partitions, and among other things, to change partition labels. Which program could it be ?
<RiXtEr> ngirard: parted or gparted perhaps
<Dr_Willis_> ngirard:  gparted cn do that
<hackel> How can I hide my username and just show an icon in karmic's indicator-applet-session like I did in jaunty?
<alfo982> could anybody support me with my wlan usb adapter??
<ppotter> With this non-booting X terminal it's all set up to point to where the boot files are, but still can't see them.
<ngirard> Hi RiXtEr and Dr_Willis_ . Thanks for your answer but i'm sure i have another program than (x)parted. It appeared once when I encountered problems with an external hard disk
<ppotter> chowned to nobody etc
<masdi> Dr_willis : ok , it worked. can you tell me how to make it work with vlc? /dev?
<Satzo> alfo982, i can try
<Dr_Willis_> ngirard:  only gui tool ive ever seen that can change filesystem labels is gparted.
<JoDo> I guess this would be the wrong chan to ask about an AIO XP installation :P
<Dr_Willis_> masdi:  nope. checkthe vlc docs.  it proberly needs the right options
<Dr_Willis_> masdi:  and i dont have a webcam to check.. Why doyou even Want it to work with vlc?
<ngirard> Dr_Willis_: This is a mistery, really. If I find this program again i'll tell you. Meantime i'll use gparted. Cheers !
<Satzo> alfo982, just type in here.. use my nic in front of text.
 * zubair hello everyone
<mewseslol> ok! please hold one thumb each for me! lets hope it reads my network card
<alfo982> satzo, I've just installed ubuntu 9.10, but now I would install my pen... first of all I don't know if I need drivers or not
<lzrdking> can anyone help me with using SANE to scan over my local network?  It works fine locally, but when i try to connect on my laptop over my network, i see the connection come in to the box with the scanner, but XSANE on my laptop says "No devices available"
<masdi> Dr_willis : ok, thanks anyway :)
<Satzo> alfo982, does ifconfig see your device?
<alfo982> satzo, now I try...
<Dr_Willis_> i dident even know sane COULD scan over the network. Ijust 'ssh -X' to the box with the scanner and run sane. scan to a shared location. :)
<meborc> wow, it is really quiet here today
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_:  the goal is to eventually put a sane client on my wife's mac so she can scan right form her own computer
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  you sure sane even has the feature? Ive never really looked into it
<Satzo> meborc, everyone around the planet is running Ubuntu without issues. :)
<minche> hello
<geev> help i get this errors when i run update manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/339420/ how do i fix it?
<meborc> Satzo: seems that way :D
<minche> i have a problem with my touret. somehow it seems, only linux can use it =/
<minche> please, is there any solution to this
<alfo982> satzo, what I have to see precisely? I typed ifconfig... now?
<minche> other than uninstalling linux
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: it indeed does, i found instructions to set it up and it's almost working.  I see the connection come it to the box with the scanner
<micha__> hi there... how do i get apache started at boot up??
<mewseslol> dammit, I cant access to internet.. I have no freaking idea why. "Wired network" Disconnected you are now offline
<Guest73017> when i try to log in i get a message that says could not update ICEauthority what do i need to do to fix it
<Satzo> alfo982, you are looking to see if wlan0 or any wlan is present
<Satzo> alfo982, type ifconfig -a |grep wlan
<minche> *router
<geev> please help i get this errors when i run update manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/339420/ how do i fix it?
<RiXtEr> geeve, are you out of hard drive space?
<RiXtEr> geeve, df -h from an xterm
<Dr_Willis_> micha__:  normally if you install a service like that - it sets itself to auto start at boot
<Pseudo> How do I make ubuntu use eth2?
<oCean_> geev: your /boot partition might be out of space
<Dr_Willis_> Pseudo:  use it for what?
<Guest73017> ICEauthority cant update how do i fix that
<geev> oCean_: how do i clear it
<RiXtEr> geev: easy there big fella
<RiXtEr> geev: don't just start "clearing" things
<geev> RiXtEr: what do u mean
<oCean_> geev: if it is the case, then you have to remove (carefully) files/directories that are no longer needed
<RiXtEr> geev: also did you ever run df -h to see
<Dr_Willis_> geev:  do you even have a /boot/ partition?
<alfo982> satzo, the response is: wlan4   Link encap:Ethernet   HWaddr 00:1f:1f:74:21:d0
<minche> my router only works with linux. pelase, how can i fix this, 'cos my roommate has vista, and she can't connect to internet, and i don't want to unisntsall linux -.-'
<Pseudo> Dr_Willis_: I'm trying to use it for internet access. I assume that it was using eth0, but now that I put the hard drive into another computer, it doesn't show eth2 through ifconfig unless I use the parameter -a.
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  your statement seems.. weird.. How can linux on a pc be affecting a router?
<oCean_> geev: since the /boot partition contains your (previous and running) kernel, you should be very careful about what to remove
<RiXtEr> minche: that is incorrect information.
<minche> i don't know
<minche> but it seems like it is
<minche> no other computer can connect to it
<minche> which is really weird
<RiXtEr> minche: check the vista firewall
<Borg> can anyone explain to me how you hide processes from other users on the server edition?
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  so you Unplug the linux box from the router and suddendly she can connect to it?
<Satzo> ok alfo982 thats a good sign.  now type sudo ifconfig wlan4 up    you'll be prompted for password
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: you never called your ISP when you can't get connected, they seem to think rebooting your pc can help
<minche> no, she can't connect
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  be sure both pcs are not trying to use the  same ip.
<minche> yeha, but it's not only her pc =/
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  they have tv commercials here telling people to turn EVERYTHING off for 10 min.. then power the modem.router/whatever back up.
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  wireless network or wired?
<minche> wired
<lzrdking> 10 minutes?  when needed, i pull the plug on my cable modem for 3 seconds!
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  i would be very suprised if linux is doing anything to the network. Unless you got a dhcp server going on the linux box.
<alfo982> satzo, nothing is happened: typed the psw.. then nothing
<Satzo> alfo982,  thats expected..
<geev> RiXtEr: df -h http://paste.ubuntu.com/339427/
<ganymede> hi, is there a way to simulate a physical disconnection and reconnection of a USB device on a computer that i don't have physical access to? i only have ssh access but i think a certain USB device is acting up so i'd like to disconnect and reconnect it
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  how about testing a live linux cd  on her machine? see if it connects then.
<Satzo> alfo982, now check your network manager and see if the wireless device is "seen"
<minche> tried it
<lzrdking> minche: dod you say your roommate can get online when your computer is off?
<minche> no luck =/
<minche> nope
<lzrdking> did*
<masdi> mince : in vista machine, do put dns number
<lzrdking> so maybe her vista computer is borked
<geev> oCean_: assist me wht to remove pls
<Satzo> minche, this a router?  one of those $40 things from a common store?
<Borg> anyone?
<minche> it's not only her compuetr
<oCean_> geev: ok, it's not /boot it's the root (/) filesystem that is full. You have to cleanup (the /boot directory is on the root filesystem (/) )
<minche> sattzo: yup
<RiXtEr> geev: / is full
<lzrdking> is it her ipod, too?
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  that dosent prove anything..  really
<Satzo> minche, those are signs of a dying router...been there done that
<Borg> I"ve been searching google & the ubuntu site for like over an hour trying to find the kern option for it but
<Dr_Willis_> dog chewing on the network cables - hard to track down also. :)
<RiXtEr> oCean_: it'd be better if geev cleaned up his home dir
<RiXtEr> oCean_: it'd be safer by all means
<Intelli> i need help.
<Alan502> Is there any NTFS defragger for Linux?
<oCean_> RiXtEr: homedir? /home is separate partition...
<Dr_Willis_> Alan502:  not really any i would trust.
<alfo982> satzo, sorry... where is network manager?
<Alan502> !ask | Intelli
<ubottu> Intelli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lzrdking> minche: yeah, switch cables
<Satzo> alfo982, in the tray by the clock.. i assume you are using gnome
<lzrdking> try that
<Dr_Willis_> Alan502:  i think theres 1... but again.. i have learned its best to let windows handle the fancy ntfs stuff.
<Borg> seriously nobody can answer me even with a yes or no?
<Intelli> I can't get my Linksys WUSB100 to work. I've compiled the driver and everything.
<Intelli> It simply doesn't do anything.
<lzrdking> Borg: why do you need to hide a process?
<RiXtEr> oCean_: my fault, I missed that
<Borg> I wish to hide processes from other users to be shown to other users
<alfo982> satzo, right click and then edit connections?
<lzrdking> just disable ps
<oCean_> geev: I don't know what you have on the rootfilesystem (/) that takes up all of the 4.6GB, but you have to do cleanup. However, be very careful, so not to delete files your system can't do w/out
<Borg> eg: root should not show on johnny
<Dr_Willis_> Borg:  that dident make sence....
<mewseslol> Im having trouble connecting to the internet with my network card "Marvell Yukon 88e8056", Im thinking on changing it to a static ip, might work there. Could anyone help me with setting a static ip?
<Alan502> Dr_Willis_, well thanks :)
<RiXtEr> oCean_: i'd start with /var if it were me
<Satzo> alfo982, yeah, poke around and look for the wireless device
<Dr_Willis_> ok that makes a little more sence.. :)
 * Satzo will be right back...
<Borg> it made absolutely perfect sense lol
<geev> RiXtEr: and oCean_ i have different partitions /, home, and other i tried to dell from home dir but no changes on /
<Borg> so where do I disable ps at?
<epinky> ganymede: is it a pendrive?
<Dr_Willis_> uninstall the binary..  perhaps.. or move the binary somewhere..
<oCean_> geev: you might want to check the /var/log directory and/or /opt. Both of those dirs are on the rootfilesystem (/) and may contain a lot of data
<RiXtEr> geev: yes I missed that /home
<lzrdking> Borg: chmod -x /bin/ps
<RiXtEr> geev:  I am sorry
<Dr_Willis_> of course theres other ways to see processes then by using 'ps'
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: yeah, but is johnny looking?
<RiXtEr> ps ax | grep binname is the best way to find a running process
<minche> lzrdking: huh?
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  why it is even an issue worth worring about is the bigger issue...
<lzrdking> minche: give your roommate your cable and take hers, see if that makes any difference
<Borg> so basically ubuntu has no way of systematically setting options to hide the UID & proceses of other usesrs from showing up to other users
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: yeah, thats what i asked him
<minche> there'0s only one cable
<lzrdking> Borg: there is no need to
<RiXtEr> minche: holy shit there is your problem
<geev> oCean_: what about unistalling some prog will it help?
<sAnta89_> !language | RiXtEr
<ubottu> RiXtEr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oCean_> geev: also see /var/cache/apt (that's where packages are downloaded to)
<lzrdking> minche: well with only one cable, you can't both be online at the same time
<Borg> well, there is need to for me so this is why I'm here. if I cannot mask processes from being visible to others then what I need is not doable
<RiXtEr> lol
<RiXtEr> sorry
<minche> i know that
<Dr_Willis_> what is it today with people not having 100+ network cables laying around.. i thouhg that was normal? (for my room it is)
<oCean_> geev: not sure, might or might not
<ganymede> epinky, it's this: Dallas Semiconductor DS1490F 2-in-1 Fob, 1-Wire adapter. it's a USB dongle for a mental ray license server that needs to be plugged in for authentication purposes
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: only one reason i can think of: hiding a backdoor process from a sysadmin
<oCean_> geev: to clean your apt cache (where all the packages are downloaded to) do a "sudo apt-get clean"
<minche> lzrdking: but she can't connect
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  thats about all i can think of.. Im not even sure the 'selinux' stuff can hde that info.
<lzrdking> minche: it sounds like a vista and/or router issue, not an ubuntu issue
<tero> Hi. I am having promlems with firefox and java applet. Trying to start signed applet, but it won't show accept certificate dialog and it throws java.io.EOFException
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  so you are taking a single network cable and trying it on several different laptops?
<VirusTB> maco,
<minche> dr_willis_: yup
<VirusTB> maco thanks!
<Dr_Willis_> minche:   router could be getting confused by the changeing on the fly of the gizmos.
<minche> =S
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  power everything off.. leave it off for... like.. 5 weeks... then try again. :)
<Satzo> minche, you gota spare router to cross-test?
<minche> dr_willis_ lol
<epinky> ganymede: not very sure if it will work, but you can try this: "sudo -s" then  "modprobe -vr ehci_hcd" then "modprobe -v ehci_hcd"
<alfo982> satzo, are you already there?
<lzrdking> minche: try plugging in the cable to her computer and to a different port on the router
<minche> sattzo: nope
<Satzo> alfo982, no.
<Dr_Willis_> by that time santa may have brought you some more cables...
<minche> lzrdking: tried that
<Satzo> minche, if you got the $, run out and get one but keep everything intact.  if it dont help, return for $ back
<minche> i forget to buy it -.-'
<lzrdking> minche: sounds like a vista issue then
<alfo982> satzo, ah ok... where? I'm using ubuntu 9.10...
<Dr_Willis_> You can get some very nice routers now for $50 :)
<minche> satzo: okay ^^
<ganymede> epinky, yeah, thanks, i was afraid i'd have to do that eventually but was a bit worried about it the USB ports not coming back up for some reason
<lzrdking> my money is on vista being vista
<Satzo> alfo982, did you open network manager?
<weirdo_> here is my problem: I tried to install server version from 6 to 9.10 and I get the same errors every time, files are corrupt on the CD. I tried different files from different mirrors. Why none is working??
<minche> lzrdking: mine too
<minche> but they are trying to force me to uninstall linux >_>
<Satzo> weirdo_, replace cd/dvd rom to cross-test and/or run the crc check on boot.
<RiXtEr> minche: when you get the cable plugged into vista come back and find me I will try to get you going (if you can get on irc and have the cable plugged into vista at the same time)
<lzrdking> minche: try #vista
<minche> =D
<minche> okay
<weirdo_> Satzo: what do you mean by cross-test?
<minche> bbl
<lzrdking> who is forcing you to uninstall linux?
<Dr_Willis_> You are not forceing the network cable into the phone modem jack are you? :)
<RiXtEr> minche: if ps ax | grep dhcpd doesn't show any processes then its not you
<RiXtEr> lzrdking: MICROSOFT
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: you can't, the network plug is too big
<RiXtEr> !!!
<epinky> ganymede: I did it sometime , long story ...  :)
<Dr_Willis_> minche:  if the linux box is not even hooked up.. and they cant connect.. well.. its not linux
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: you can, however fit a phone plug into a lan port
<masdi> hello, how to make script to install multi apps via apt-get?
<Satzo> weirdo_, swap cd/dvd drive and try again.....
<minche> rixter: it says - 14221  pts/0 S+
<lzrdking> i had to for some reason once
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  a usb flash drive can fit in the NIC port also.. :)
<RiXtEr> minche: I don't think you got the entire command
<RiXtEr> its
<ganymede> masdi, echo "apt-get install package1 package2 pacrkage3" >> myscript.sh
<RiXtEr> ps ax | grep dhcpd
<minche> dr_willis_ yeah, but one guy says it's something to do with firewalls
<Dr_Willis_> masdi:  make a text file that has 'sudo apt-get install whatever this that other stuff'   and sh thefile
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: yeah i did that once, when i could see where i was plugging the usb into
<minche> rixter: 0:00 grep dhcp
<lzrdking> couldn't
<RiXtEr> minche: if its disconnected then it makes NO difference
<weirdo_> Satzo: I tried several times with different cds...
<RiXtEr> minche: no problem with you then
<minche> okay
<minche> phew
<DasEi> masdi: open a texteditor
<Samual-Ubuntu> Hey I have 3 monitors set up and I was wondering, how can I force an application such as a dock application to the center monitor?
<minche> so it's router
<RiXtEr> no
<RiXtEr> its vista!
<Samual-Ubuntu> I tried like DISPLAY=:x but, that didn't work.
<minche> =D
<RiXtEr> its ALWAYS vista!
<minche> but i tried it with live cd =/
<Satzo> weirdo_, let me say again.. another cd/dvd rom
<Satzo> not the cd/dvd itself
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<RiXtEr> Tell them to get a real OS
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: what's weird is when my laptop can't connect to our wirelss at all but my wife's macbook is happily browsing the net
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  deping on the app you can try 'DISPLAY=0.1 APPNAME' and it Might appear there..
<Samual-Ubuntu> Note: I have compositing working, so that's not a problem :)
<alfo982> satzo, sorry... could you tell me precisely where to find this network manager? I'm new in Linux...
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  some programs are not very smart when it comes to multi-monitors
<Satzo> alfo982, hover your mouse over the icons to the left of the clock.  i dont run the network manager you have so i cant exactly say
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  and some 'docks' have settings to what monitor to appeear on by default
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, That last line is an understatement... I've been digging around with getting Xinerama with XGL and Compiz to work all day...
<ganymede> Samual-Ubuntu, DISPLAY=:x makes it show up on a different X server but assuming you only have one Xserver running, you want the number directly after the : to always be 0
<DasEi> masdi?
<RiXtEr> Samual-Ubuntu: my biggest complaint about 2 monitors is that they switch occasionally
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  i cent even do 3 moniotrs on this box. tv out takes up one of the outputs..  I was trying forever to get 2 monitors + tv out going.
<minche> bbl
<Samual-Ubuntu> I have a screenshot of it working, btw :P
<ganymede> Samual-Ubuntu, i didn't know people still used XGL now that there is AIGLX for most drivers
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  the trick is the 0.1   some apps understand the .X to mean a monitor #
<Samual-Ubuntu> I'm one of the few that actually got Compiz to work on 3 monitors - 2 video cards
<Samual-Ubuntu> :P
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  try   'DISPLAY=:0.1  xterm' and see if it works
<Samual-Ubuntu> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.1
<Samual-Ubuntu> So well, guess not.
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  yea.. not sure what apps ive seen that used for.. cant get it working hwere either
<epaphus> Is VPNC included in any ubuntu repository?
<oCean_> !info vpnc
<ubottu> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (karmic), package size 76 kB, installed size 264 kB
<alfo982> satzo, ok... maybe I've understood: is it a small icon of an antenna? I click on it and there are 2 "wired network" and a "Wireless networks"...all is disconnected
<Samual-Ubuntu> Hmm well, both my docks are unaware of that
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  ages ago i recall some 'kstart' progarm that could tweak some things like that.
<Samual-Ubuntu> So.... Any other ideas on placement?
<Samual-Ubuntu> I don't like KDE
<RiXtEr> !info php 5.3.1
<ubottu> '5.3.1' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Samual-Ubuntu> KDE disgusts me, basically :P
<epaphus> oCean_, it says karmic koala.. does it mean its not available in other ?
<Satzo> alfo982,  yes that's it.  now poke around and see what wireless options there are.. again i dont use network manager. i use wicd
<RiXtEr> !info php-5.3.1
<ubottu> Package php-5.3.1 does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  a quick google.. implies theres some compiz settings that may do that
<lzrdking> minche: any luck?
<RiXtEr> !info php-5.2.9
<ubottu> Package php-5.2.9 does not exist in karmic
<RiXtEr> GRR
<RiXtEr> !slap ubottu
<maco> Samual-Ubuntu: little bit flamebait, much?
<masdi> thanks all :)
<maco> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.3 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<RiXtEr> ubottu	Sorry, I don't know anything about slap ubottu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Samual-Ubuntu> Ahhhh damn I forgot about that Dr_Willis_, can't believe I wasted your time for that --- I remember that now, window rules Dr_Willis_.
<maco> rickyrickyricky: there ya go
<RiXtEr> LOL
<oCean_> epaphus: nope, karmic is just current version. See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for available packages in your release...
<maco> RiXtEr: you
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, if I can't get it working i'll come back, thanks.
<maco> rickyrickyricky: not you
<masdi> now i can sleep and makes auto installation :)
<RiXtEr> maco: 5.2.10 has some issue that won't allow phpldapadmin to work properly
<Samual-Ubuntu> Well actually, perhaps a different approach is a better
<RiXtEr> maco: hence the reason I want 5.3.1 or 5.2.9
<maco> RiXtEr: oh? bug filed in launchpad?
<maco> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.11.dfsg.1-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<RiXtEr> maco: http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2009-08/msg07861.html
<maco> RiXtEr: how's 5.2.11?
<Samual-Ubuntu> How can I change my primary display from my xorg.conf file? It currently is set to my leftmost monitor (Absolute position 0 0)
<S1L3NT> Where should i install the bootloader? (step 6 advanced button)
<lzrdking> php5 is only 20K? wow
<RiXtEr> maco: not sure, how would I go about doing that
<Borg> so you mean there is no other way but chmodding the ps utility to hide processes from certain users?
<RiXtEr> maco: is lucid the next repo?
<maco> RiXtEr: yes
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  the nvidia-settings tool has a gui for that
<lzrdking> Borg: you can't hide processes, as there is no reason to
<Samual-Ubuntu> I know...... It doesn't work with xserver-xgl
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, But it should be able to be set from xorg.conf.
<RiXtEr> maco: is it best to change all my repo stuff over to lucid or leave some on karmac?
<lzrdking> what animal is associated with lucid? llama?
<Borg> this is strange. I do not understand why it would not be easitly configurable to make process viewing permissions. BSD has it, other OS's have ability to do it. :s
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  let me check my xorg.conf
<maco> RiXtEr: dont go to lucid yet!
<maco> RiXtEr: its just alpha 1
<Samual-Ubuntu> K
<maco> RiXtEr: but maybe you can just grub that php
<maco> lzrdking: lynx
<maco> RiXtEr: grab, i mean
<pengu8> Hello! Cairo desktop tool. I noticed that people use in linux a lot, and that google game me a website with a windows version, not a linux one. Are they the same thing? maco, perhaps you might know?
<RiXtEr> maco: I understood. what is the best way to go about doing that?
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  if its in there its in here --> http://pastebin.com/f77fd946
<S1L3NT> Where should i install the bootloader? (step 6 advanced button)
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  if its in there its in here --> http://pastebin.com/f77fd9467
<lzrdking> what's after lucid? mounted monkey?
<Dr_Willis_> oops :)
<maco> lzrdking: not decided yet
<grawity> lzrdking: :D
<mewseslol> Ok, i need a pro @ networking. I've followed every tutorial i've found on google. I have tried to made my ip static, wouldn't work. my network card is known to troubleshoot in linux. The network card is: "marvell yukon 88e8056". Im out of ideas how to fix it. For a while, i could ping ip's. but not anymore. My ubuntu 9.10 is re-installed for about ½ an hour ago. All ive done is running the "install.sh" driver from marvell's homepage. I
<Dr_Willis_> Masdicating Mastadon
<maco> RiXtEr: you could change to the lucid repos, ONLY install php, and change back to karmic repos. do not install updates while on lucid's repos though.
<alfo982> satzo, I've maybe found something: device=Wireless interface (wlan4), then there are IP information, interface info, interfac stat... what you wanna know?
<hoarycripple> :q
<maco> pengu8: sorry, i dont know anything about cairo desktop tool
<vimes>  Hello! I download PlastationMediaServer for Linux, but have no idea how to de-compile / install it, I know it's a simple command but ..any hints? : )
<hoarycripple> oops
<RiXtEr> maco: k I didn't know if there was another way, thanks!
<pengu8> Guys, anyone knows about Cairo?
<grawity> Borg: Unix has been open from the very start.
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, I think it sets it by default when it's not set in the config
<maco> RiXtEr: the other way would be to go to packages.ubuntu.com and grab just the debs you want
<dreamy> whats the tag on the Term, to type hardware info ?
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, since you only have one monitor, I think that's the case for you.
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  I got 2 monitors here
<alfo982> satzo, I'm talking about "network tools"
<c3l> how can I simulate a LAN between windows and ubuntu?
<Satzo> alfo982, you need to give it a kick.  poke around and see how to enable wlan4
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:   and i had to switch the default in nvidiasettings to get gdm on the proper one
<simplexio> mewseslol: have you tried google "debian/ubuntu interfacesx file", like configure network from /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<Satzo> c3l, please explain.
<lzrdking> c3l: using VMs?
<gg> desktop wont start after improper shutdown any suggestions :e
<Satzo> lzrdking, thats what i was thinking too
<RiXtEr> maco: just so I don't effe something up, do i use apt-get update or upgrade to get the new repo info?
<mewseslol> Simplexico: Ill give it a try, thanks
<c3l> Satzo, like hamachi works
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  it maybe the  Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0      info.
<maco> RiXtEr: update
<RiXtEr> kk
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, Ah twinview confused me there :P But well, that's just position
<maco> RiXtEr: do *not* run apt-get upgrade while on lucid's
<vonnick> Is it possible to downgrade the xserver in Karmic? For fglrx
<Borg> grawity, I didn't understand what you meant by that.
<RiXtEr> maco: yeah that is why I asked ;)
<maco> RiXtEr: if you run "sudo apt-get install <package name>" itll upgrade just that package
<Satzo> c3l, google wippien
<vimes> no one? Need to install PlaystationMediaServer, I have the source files  but don't know the command to install them
<jozefk> i can't open skype.com because it's blocked in my country. anybody knows where I can get the latest version for Ubuntu?
<c3l> Satzo, kty
<RiXtEr> maco: not without updating the repo, its the newest version it says
<Satzo> vimes, u want to stream content to a ps3 ?
<Dr_Willis_> vimes:  you normally 'compile' source code.
<vonnick> Use a proxy and go to skype.com
 * Black_Phantom out
<vimes> yes
<lzrdking> vimes: probably ./configure; make; make install
<jozefk> or maybe to upload it on sendspace or something? :)
<Satzo> vimes, i dont use that app but i use another one and it rocks.
<maco> RiXtEr: change to lucid "apt-get update ; apt-get install php5" change to karmic "apt-get update" again
<Satzo> vimes, http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/
<vimes> lzrdking: I'll try. Satzo: what app
<vimes> it's that app I want to use
<RiXtEr> maco: yeah in the middle of that process as we speak ;)
<Satzo> vimes, its java.
<grawity> Borg: File permissions default to 'everything world-readable' for example... The creators hadn't seen any need for processes to be hidden. It's not like VMS or Windows.
<maco> RiXtEr: kk
<RiXtEr> maco: i just get upgrade and update mixed around sometimes
<maco> RiXtEr: i see
<RiXtEr> go chanserv!
<DasEi> jozefk: 32 or 64 ?
<jozefk> or at least the full name of the file on skype server for ubuntu 32bit version? so I could google for it
<jozefk> 32
<Dr_Willis_> isent skype in the medibuntu repos?
<DasEi> jozefk: sec, senspace coming when down
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jozefk> thanks, will wait
 * Satzo rides the split.....
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, no, I think it's Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1"
<Solar_Flare> hi. is this the right channel for questions about karmic?
<Satzo> Solar_Flare, yes
<{}> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_Willis_> Samual-Ubuntu:  just move the cables around.
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, i'll experiment with that later I suppose.
<vimes> ./configure gives "no such file or directory" : /
<weirdo_> Satzo:  it was the CD...  thanks for your help!
<RiXtEr> Solar_Flare: no this is for ubuntu ;)
<Satzo> {} a wiki on netsplit... haha
<Satzo> weirdo_, np
<Samual-Ubuntu> Dr_Willis_, no, then i'd have to re-write my Xorg to fit the new order :P
<Solar_Flare> ok, i hooked up two pcs (running karmic) with a ethernet cable, but they cant establish a connection... why?
<grawity> vimes: And are you in the correct directory? 'pwd' to check, 'ls' to list files, 'cd' to change.
<lzrdking> Dr_Willis_: can you see me say this?
<Satzo> Solar_Flare, you can't do that
<{}> lol Satzo
<Satzo> Solar_Flare, only apple can do that with native ethernet cable
<vimes> yes, I am in the correct. I have used the CD command to go inside the directory where all the files are
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  No I cant.. :)
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  :P
<lzrdking> weird, it kept telling me "Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel"
<vimes> grawity: directory name: /home/andreas/Desktop/pms-linux-1.10.5
<RiXtEr> Solar_Flare: you can use a crossover cable
<Solar_Flare> Satzo: wtf? seriously -.-
<Snausages> Satzo: lots of chipsets do auto crossover these days
<Dr_Willis_> lzrdking:  you may want to register your nick some day..
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kane77> hi, my usb stick is painfully slow.. copying roughly 350MB file on it takes more than one hour, what do I do?
<Dr_Willis_> Solar_Flare:  i was thinking all gigiabit networks  can do that  automatically also.
<pengu8> maco, is there a way to update alsa drivers (from alsa website) in ubuntu 9.10 on laptop without loosing soundcard in the mixer, and sound with it (what happens to me(although firefox still uses sound in that case))
<Satzo> Solar_Flare, you can build a crossover cable(google it) or get a hub/switch
<Solar_Flare> Dr_Willis: it worked some days ago.
<maco> pengu8: linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic
<Satzo> Snausages, sure but in PC land its hit and miss :)
<RiXtEr> crossover is a simple change of 1,2,3, and 6
<lzrdking> kane77: usb 2.0 port?
<maco> pengu8: we've already got new versions of alsa packaged :)
<RiXtEr> where it goes to 3,6,1,2
<kane77> lzrdking, yes, in windows it is almost instant :/
<geev> RiXtEr: i tried to uni stall some progs and i have improved but after
<lzrdking> RiXtEr: not so simple if you're colorblind
<Solar_Flare> ohm
<Solar_Flare> that looks exactly like the cable i am using?
<RiXtEr> lzrdking: I'd imagine not ;)
<RiXtEr> switch the orange and green pairs is all
<pengu8> maco, thanks, I'll try adding backports asap. by the way, these backports, is it generally safe to enable them?
<RiXtEr> on one end only
<Snausages> Satzo: you're remembering old pcs...  it's much more common now, regardless of the label on the box
<Satzo> Solar_Flare, also, don't expect it to just "work" you will need to static assign IP/subnet/etc...
<RiXtEr> make one side tia 568a and one side tia568b
<maco> pengu8: not the backports repo. thats something else. this is in universe
<Satzo> Snausages, good to know :)
<Solar_Flare> how do i do that?
<maco> pengu8: there's linux-backports-modules (for wireless) and linux-backports-modules-alsa (for sound)
<Satzo> Solar_Flare, google static network ubuntu
<RiXtEr> Solar_Flare: with ubuntu there are two ways
<RiXtEr> one through the network manager
<maco> pengu8: and yes its safe to get the backported alsa
<pengu8> maco, then, how can i get "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic"?
<RiXtEr> and theother through /etc/networking/interfaces
<geev> RiXtEr: i run apt-get update it says crash report detected
<Satzo> Solar_Flare, if you have an old router laying around its easier to just get the router do the dirty work via dhcp
<DasEi> jozefk: 50% , 20 MB
<Dr_Willis_> Just 2? this is linux! i demand at least 10 ways to do the same thing.
<pengu8> maco, then, how can i get "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic"?
<Satzo> Dr_Willis_, hah
<maco> pengu8: it should be in universe
<Snausages> Satzo: keep in mind, apple is building their machines out of the same commodity parts as most PC builders, and that feature is supported in the silicon itself, nothing to do with drivers or OS.  My acer does it just as well as my 4 macs.
<maco> pengu8: um might end in -generic
<jozefk> u r fast :)
<Solar_Flare> ill just googlbe ubuntu adhoc ethernet
<Solar_Flare> i mean... its linux... it has to work ^^
<Dr_Willis_> I thought adhoc was for wireless?
<maco> pengu8: ah yeah... sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<mewseslol> Im getting this error: "grep: /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory" when im trying to doing a networking restart, does someone have solution in mind?
<Satzo> Dr_Willis_, same here
<kickar> hey can someone help me with xgl and 9.10 ?
<Satzo> !ask | kickar
<ubottu> kickar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kickar> How do i enable xgl on nvidia device?
<Dr_Willis_> xgl is for ati cards i thought?
<Dr_Willis_> !xgl
<Solar_Flare> -.-
<erUSUL> kickar: you mean glx ? xgl is obsolete tecnology
<erUSUL> kickar: System>Admin>Hardware drivers
<stegbth> hello everybody
<kickar> ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> !nvidia | kickar
<ubottu> kickar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spookje> where can i found dutch ubuntu irc server or room?
<DasEi> jozefk: http://www.sendspace.com/file/n0swp0   , tell me when it's down, so I can free their space again
<stegbth> i am running ubuntu 8.04 i386, in what package is time::hires included?
<erUSUL> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a finger print reader device that supports Karmic?
<stegbth> or how can i figure out, where it is included?
<kickar> Satzo, can you help me ?
<Spookje> thanks ubottu !
<mewseslol> Im getting this error: "grep: /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory" when im trying to do a "networking restart". Does someone have solution how to prevent this error to occur?
<Dr_Willis_> stegbth:  that a perl cpan thing?
<stegbth> libtime-hires-perl is a virtual packet
<stegbth> but i need the module
<jozefk> will takes 5 min
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  you could make an empty resolv.conf file
<Solar_Flare> omg.. netsplit?
<Satzo> kickar, the others just did
<DasEi> stegbth: to search for packages : apt-cache search
<maco> pengu8: ah yeah... sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<DasEi> stegbth: that case apt-cache show
<jozefk> interpid? they don't have a version for 9.10?
<jozefk> anyway, guess that will work as well
<mewseslol> dr_willis_: But what are the positiv and negative results? =p
<stegbth> Dr_Willis_: what do you mean? it was a module within ubuntu and now it seems to be removed?
<stegbth> or included in an other package
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  all it is is a list of the nameservers mainly.
<mewseslol> like "nameserver 192.168.2.1" for example?
<Dr_Willis_> stegbth:  the use of :: in the name -makes it look like a perl/cpan package name
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:   pastebinit  /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis_> http://pastebin.com/f11d780d7
<ranjan_> can any body can help me how to start conome shedule to start i am geting some error msg
<mewseslol> Dr_Willis_: thanks, ill check it out
<Dr_Willis_> stegbth:  what is that 'time::hires' even used for/by?
<Dr_Willis_> !find time::highres
<h4f1> is there a way to resize *.vdi file which is hard disk of virtual box
<ubottu> Package/file time::highres does not exist in karmic
<RiXtEr> effing netsplit
<pinguin09> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis_> h4f1:  there are some ways to do it mentioned at the virtualbox forums/docs/tips pages.
<Dr_Willis_> h4z|da:  not sureif theres stand alone tools to do it now a days or not.
<mewseslol> Dr_Willis_:"domain Bubba" is that the network or is that the name of your computer
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  thats my network. :)
<mewseslol> Dr_Willis_: ok :)
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  thats my routers name.
<kidney> wht is keryx
<haresh> hello
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  and the last 2 dns servers are googles.. the 8.8.xxx
<DasEi> h4z|da: yes , there is, ask #vbox or read the faq at their hp
<haresh> need some help i cant do updates on my computer
<DasEi> haresh : which error?
<PeturI> ohhh
<PeturI> mér leiðist svo rosalega
<PeturI> hvað eruði að gera
<PeturI> STOP THIS
<PeturI> STOP THIS
<PeturI> QUTUUQIOTUIQTUIQTJIO OAJIJIOAJIOA
<PeturI> I HATE IT
<PeturI> I GET SO MAD FOR IT :(
<Dr_Willis_> !ru | PeturI
<ubottu> PeturI: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<drunkpunk> hey folks, just wonderin if anyone else has had problems with cairo-dock and gnome-do becoming unresponsive (cairo dock) and not displaying widgets (gnome-do)?
<haresh> when i press install updates it shows W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/p/pidgin/pidgin-data_2.6.4-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<haresh>   302 Found
<haresh> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/t/transmission/transmission-common_1.76-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<haresh>   302 Found
<kidney> what is keryx guys
<Dr_Willis_> haresh:  sounds like the getdeb.net server is having some issues.
<DasEi> haresh: you added wrong repos to sources.list ?
<fogrider> i got a queston about mdadm and ntfs
<erUSUL> !ask | fogrider
<ubottu> fogrider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haresh> how can i remove it ?
<Jeruvy> haresh: or your network is not resolving, those links work fine here.
<Dr_Willis_> haresh:  check your /etc/apt/sources.list file also.  You may want to comment out the getdeb.net entries if any.. for  the time being.
<DasEi> haresh: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> haresh: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jozefk> got it, DasEi . will try if it is working after a couple of minutes
<DasEi> jozefk: shall I wate to then to delete ?
<mewseslol> Dr_Willis_: Should i restart the network or the computer after im done with the settings?
<Azeotrope> i have a folder with html files and i need to find a specific word in those files. how can i do that?
<haresh> http://pastebin.com/f117df5fc
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  that file is supposed to auto-update when ever you restart the networking.
<Satzo> Azeotrope, cat filename |grep searchterm
<DasEi> haresh: url from terminal ?
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  if you feel lucky.. reboot. :) or just restart networking
<jozefk> u can delete it now if u want no problem
<trism> Azeotrope: grep -nHR word directory_of_html_files
<DasEi> jozefk: k
<haresh> http://pastebin.com/f117df5fc
<kidney> keryx guys
<fogrider> i'm new to ubuntu server 9.10    added two drives and setup mdadm for raid1. then used mkfs.ntfs to formate partiton. not sure if i did everything right. I tested the raid using mdadm to fail a drive. raid crashed and was unable to add the other drive back, bunch of garage output on screen. had to reformat both drives and resetup raid1. can't find any tutorial on setting up raid1 with ntfs so not sure what i did wrong
<mewseslol> Dr_Willis_: Let's hope tis work! hold your thumbs
<DasEi> jozefk: it was the latest they had, intrepid
<PeturI> What ar eyou guys upto
<PeturI> Can i help with anything
<Satzo> trism, thats a slick use of grep :)
<PeturI> ??
<mewseslol> Dr_Willis_: "nameserver 94.75.220.1" What exactly is that?
<trism> Satzo: comes in very handy
<haresh> u saw ?
<lzrdking> looking for jobs sucks
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  that tells your system what dns to use.
<DasEi> kidney : keryxproject.org/
<THE> who is this
<fogrider> i also get terrible speed from the raid, sometimes as low as 200k write speed. is that normal?
<mewseslol> Dr_Willis_: Ok
<hamzaatova1> does this will work on linux ? http://express.paltalk.com/
<Dr_Willis_> mewseslol:  use 8.8.8.8 and the 8.8.4.4 if you want. those are googles dns servers
<Dr_Willis_> bye all  bbl
<venas> hola
<lzrdking> google's nameservers are much easier to remember than openDNS's
<PeturI> YSE I AGGREEE
<lzrdking> 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222
<PeturI> Google DNS is also not evil, they don't log your lookup and they don't google-ads according to your lifestyle
<DasEi> !who | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lzrdking> !tab | lzrdking
<ubottu> lzrdking, please see my private message
<DasEi> haresh : got it, reading now
<haresh> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f117df5fc
<andreas> hi ... can i restore grub of my 32 bit ubuntu laptop using 64bits live cd?
<fogrider> anybody have an input on the steps needed for raid1 with mdadm and setup for ntfs using mkfs.ntfs
<PeturI> fogrider: run mkfs.ntfs on /dev/md0
<PeturI> fogrider: That is, if that'ss your raid block
<haresh> do u guys know any more http://www.getdeb.net kinda website which i can install things from
<PeturI> fogrider: Why on earth would you want to use ntfs with linux software raid????????
<DasEi> haresh: the list looks in order, you are still running hardy ?! sudo apt-get update gives you an error ? also:
<DasEi> !eof
<DasEi> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<fogrider> PeturI :    what other format can both linux and windows read?
<fogrider> that's why
<jozefk> thanks DasEi it works :)
<PeturI> fogrider: I don't think you can create software raid for linux and use that also on windows..
<DasEi> !yay| jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: Glad you made it! :-)
<fogrider> Currently it's working with samba, but the write speeds are slow.
<haresh> DasEi, nope
<jozefk> need to go to sleep now. good night everyone
<DasEi> haresh: so when does this error occur then ?
<PeturI> jozefk: have a nighermare :) gn!
<Callum> ...
<jozefk> heh
<git__> anyone here uses spice?
<PeturI> git__: no but my gf does all the time!
<Callum> a few hours after my filesystem spazzed, it spazzed again, now its irreperable...
<PeturI> Callum: no backups :S ?
<haresh> DasEi, thanks for your help i managed to slove it
<haresh> thanks
<DasEi> Callum: spazzed ?
<fogrider> so, has anybody used mdadm to create a raid1 and use ntfs to format?
<DasEi> haresh: np
<Callum> thank goodness all the important source code I have is saved...next time I install Ubuntu 9.10, its going to be ext3 =(
<Callum> This happens every time I install an ext4 filesystem on this
<erUSUL> fogrider: make the actual question you have in mind
<DasEi> fogrider: #windows
<PeturI> fogrider: I told you, it's not possible to create a software raid with linux and use it on a windows machine.
<git__> surprised u have a gf PeturI :)
<Callum> Right now I'm under my Windows 7 dual-boot...
<PeturI> fogrider: Cuz for once, windows does not have mdadm.
<PeturI> fogrider: i'll msg you..
<fogrider> Your not understanding PeturI
<pc_magas> Hello guys
<gehzumteufel> All right I need some help. Anyone know how to get the WMP300N wireless adapter working?
<DasEi> fogrider: petu.. is right , linux soft-raid won't work on win, else have to use hardraid
<fogrider> The raid is runing in ubuntu server 9.10 and just hosting to windows using samba
<gehzumteufel> It shows in ifconfig, lspci, the driver is installed, the module is loaded, but I can't detect any networks
<fogrider> ubuntu is using mdadm, windows is just using samba across network.
<PeturI> 12.dec 21:07  <PeturI> hey
<PeturI> 12.dec 21:07  -!- fogrinder: No such nick/channel
<DasEi> !wireless | gehzumteufel
<ubottu> gehzumteufel: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PeturI> fogrider: Windows can access any fs over network as long as it's supported by your linux
<PeturI> fogrider: please msg me, i can explain better
<haresh> how to check what version am i using
<Glucophage> lspci
<DasEi> haresh: distro ?
<haresh> gOs
<Flannel> haresh: `lsb_release -a` will give you the version of Ubuntu
<erUSUL> fogrider: so why are you using ntfs in the raid???? just use a native linux filesystem
<DasEi> !version |haresh:
<ubottu> haresh:: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<gehzumteufel> DasEi: Done all that, to no avail...
<Shwack> How come sometimes program buttons appear on more than 1 desktop and I can't get them to go away?
<gehzumteufel> No offense, but I did specifiy that too
<DasEi> then gehzumteufel I don't know, not using wifi or that chip
<Shwack> taskbar buttons on multiple desktops for no reason
<simplexio> fogrider: and first test speed on linux machine using bonnie++ or something.. use linux native fs. tune samba to log minimal amount data, mount optioans affect too
<simplexio> fogrider: and txqueuelen and similiat net options affect max speed too.
<alanti> 5/win 1
<soopos> How can you get ids of processes running at ring-levels?
<Jamed> gehzumteufel: what does "sudo iwlist scan" say?
<ath_> Is anybody else having any problems with the ATI Proprietary drivers on ubuntu 9.10 2.6.31-16? After installing, when X tries to start, the machine locks with a black screen.
<gehzumteufel> eth2      No scan results
<Alan502> Is there any keylogger for ubuntu?
<DasEi> ath_: yes, they often fail since xorg 7.3
<gehzumteufel> The other 2 obviously don't support scanning
<Shwack> can anybody help me with panel buttons appearing on wrong desktops?
<Alan502> *working keylogger
<DasEi> ath_: which card ?
<ath_> DasEi, 4870
<gehzumteufel> Jamed: would it have any effect that it is listed as "eth2" as opposed to "wlan0"
<DasEi> ath_: karmic?
<ath_> DasEi, yes.
<Jamed> gehzumteufel: sounds like scanning works, but there is no visible access point
<Jamed> gehzumteufel: no iths eth1 here and works
<pting> anyone have a sample bash command that ensure's a conf file has a certain string in it? like i want to make sure "a=b" exists after "[main]"
<grawity> pting: you could do grep '^a=' foo.conf ... but that cannot check for sections.
<gehzumteufel> It can't be that there are no visible ones. I have two machines here (a MacBook Pro my buddy is on and my own laptop) that see and work perfectly
<grawity> pting: What kind of a config file is that?
<ritesh_> Hey guys , i just installed vmware and installed xp , i am not able to adjust its screen size? how can i do that?
<gehzumteufel> My own laptop is running Win7
<Satzo> ritesh_, are there addons you need to install inside the VM?
<daleks_> Is anyone here a regular user of duplicity for backups?  I have what may be a very simple question:  How do you automate the deleting of old source files without having them be deleted on the backup destination?
<Listerthrawn> ritesh_,  Have you installed the VMWare tools on the XP VM?
<Satzo> ritesh_, have you rtfm?
<ritesh_> no i have base operating system as ubuntu..
<DasEi> ath_: probably they don't work, but the open source radeon are fine in meantime
<ritesh_> and using vmware i have xp
<ath_> DasEi, yeah, I could do with 3d accell though ;p
<pting> grawity, i'm doing a sed 's/^\[main\]/\[main\]\na=b/' myfile.conf | tee myfile.conf ... i want to protect the conf from running this script more than once
<ritesh_> Satzo, Sorry whats a rtfm..
<DasEi> ritesh: quest for vbox, install guestadditins, wanna meet me there ?
<Listerthrawn> ritesh_, In VMware there will be an option to install VMware tools into the XP machine.  IT's a set of drivers for Windows that let it behave better within VMWare
<ath_> and suprisingly enough dasei , i've only managed to find one page with people having a similar problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/486502
<ritesh_> DasEi, yeah sure..
<grawity> pting: Uh. sed foo | tee foo, does that really work? AFAIK, it will just kill the file's contents.
<DasEi> ath_: so remove that package from command line and reconfigure x
<ath_> DasEi, i have, but what i mean is
<Listerthrawn> Satzo, Not helpful, please don't say things like that.
<ath_> i'd expect a lot more people to be having the problem and reporting it than.. 4
<grawity> !rtfm > Satzo
<ubottu> Satzo, please see my private message
<genii> tsimpson_: I did a "hook" after the last 2 netsplits
<DasEi> ritesh: /j #vbox                        <<enter in your messenger
<Satzo> its not an ubuntu problem people.. thanks tho :)
<ritesh_> Listerthrawn, where can i find that?
<treats> 50 updates are security updates.  -- how can i administer these via shell/ssh
<warriorforgod> Well that was fun to watch.
<ritesh_> Listerthrawn, i dont see that option ..
<ath_> DasEi, do you know which version of xorg is the latest that works with the ati proprietary drivers?
<DasEi> ath_: 7.3
<Listerthrawn> ritesh_, I've not used VMware in a while.  Look around the area where you can mount a disk into the VM.  I think it's in there.  Look for a .iso file that comes with VMWare called VMWaretools or something like that
<DasEi> treats: have root acces on that ssh ?
<treats> yes
<Satzo> ath_, ive been reading of others who prefer the open source over ati drivers
<Pietto> anyone use ubuntu desktop 9.10 as a syslog server
<ath_> Satzo, i need 3d acceleration.
<ritesh_> Listerthrawn, okay ...sure..
<ath_> and the opensource drivers aren't there yet.
<DasEi> treats: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo reboot
<Satzo> afaik, the open source ones had it.  im on nvidia myself
<ath_> the open source ati drivers don't have great 3d accel yet.
<Satzo> k
<ath_> they used to have none.. but recently they've been getting a lot better.
<treats> Thanks DasEi
<DasEi> np
<Listerthrawn> ritesh_, See if this info helps http://www.vmware.com/support/esx21/doc/esx21admin_tools_vms.html
<Pietto> anyone use ubuntu desktop 9.10 as a syslog server
<DasEi> ritesh_: don't want to go over ?
<Listerthrawn> ritesh_, It's not the version you're running I'm sure but you should get the gist.
<ritesh_> DasEi, okay whats the room name?
<DasEi> ritesh_: #vbox
<DasEi> ritesh_: call my nick when there
<xorred> ubuntu karmic, can only see pulseaudio in skype, why can't I select any other device?
<xorred> alsa works fine
<xorred> system settings show all devices
<ath_> DasEi, you said 7.3.. what version system is that?
<Luyang> I didn't get my mobile broadband to work in Linux. What did I do wrong?
<ath_> xorg says its 1.6.4
<DasEi> ath_: hardy I think
<ath_> DasEi, i meant, what numbering system. xorg hasn't got that high.
<ritesh_> Listerthrawn, sorry i think i have virtualbox installed..
<ritesh_> and not vmware..
<ritesh_> any suggestions for that..
<Luyang> ritesh_: how about using comma instead of newline ;)
<Listerthrawn> ritesh_, Yeah, ask in #vbox :-)
<DasEi> ath_: xorg karmic is 7.5
<ath_> DasEi, not sure where you're getting those numbers from.. X -version or xdpyinfo | grep version will give you 1.x.x
 * Satzo laughs...
<Guest6309> ola para todos
<LjL> !br | Guest6309
<ubottu> Guest6309: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DasEi> ath_: talking 'bout xorg, your's is the sever
<DasEi> server
<Guest6309> O que?
<ath_> ah
<BaDu-Ubuntu> whohooo
<BaDu-Ubuntu> 2-2
<knumar> what is the command for editing a file in terminal window?
<MaT-dg> under what license is the ext 2/3/4 filesystem available?
<gehzumteufel> GPL
<lstarnes> MaT-dg: the filesystem itself isn't licensed
<newbie_> any suggession about setting up VPN, i want it to be unencrypted, unauthenticated, and avaliable to public
<gehzumteufel> lol
<Jamed> knumar: a text file?
<DasEi> knumar: many, nano or gedit or kate or ..
<Moonlit> knumar - vi, or nano, depending on your preference
<lstarnes> MaT-dg: the interpretation of it in the linux kernel is GPL, like the kernel itself
<knumar> yes txt file
<Jamed> knumar: then you got many suggestions already
<Listerthrawn> newbie_ , why is that a VPN then?
<DasEi> !editor > knumar
<ubottu> knumar, please see my private message
<Guest6309> alguem do BRASIL?
<fastputty> is there anything better than dansguardian?
<newbie_> i want to setup a virtual LAN for online gamming
<lstarnes> !br | Guest6309
<ubottu> Guest6309: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<newbie_> we have dedicated servers
<epinky> !br > Guest6309
<ubottu> Guest6309, please see my private message
<Guest6309> Não quero ajuda em portugues
<MaT-dg> lstarnes: does that mean that a company can use ext 2/3/4 for a product without having to worry about a license?
<gehzumteufel> Anyone have any ideas why a nic won
<lstarnes> MaT-dg: it depends on whether or not they use code derived from another project
<gehzumteufel> won't detect any networks?
<LjL> Guest6309: then speak english
<gehzumteufel> Aside from the ones that attemtped to help (which I do greatly appreciate)
<Guest6309> I don't help me
<lstarnes> MaT-dg: the code used for handling ext 2/3/4 in the linux kernel is GPL
<g__> Just wondering how do you uninstall the latest updates they have messed my computer I can no longer select my knetwork wireless
<rich> I have one of the common upgrade issues listed on the Karmic Upgrade page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<epinky> Guest6309: that explains everything
<Guest6309> alguem quer tc comigo?
<kickar> hey guys i am trying to install nvidia accelerated graphics driver but it is stucked
<rich> I tried the menu.lst they suggested, but it shows Unrecognized Command on boot.
<g__> Istarnes Just wondering how do you uninstall the latest updates they have messed my computer I can no longer select my knetwork wireless
<Guest6309> portugues brasil, por favor
<lstarnes> MaT-dg: but there are other interpretations under different licenses, like the ext 2/3 code in FreeBSD's kernel, which uses a BSD-like license
<kickar> i am trying with Hardware devices
<rich> Anyone else solve the problem with UUIDs on upgrade to Karmic?
<lstarnes> g__: I don
<lstarnes> g__: I don't know
<kickar> anyone can assist me ?
<DasEi> ath_: switching back to 9.04 jaunty could help you, see : http://tinyurl.com/y8exof4
<lstarnes> g__: and I don't think it's recommended either
<lzrdking> rich what is the problem?
<ath_> DasEi, just realized, i am using 7.4, not 7.5
<g__> istarnes but it wrecked my laptop it didnt make it better
<Guest6309> hello
<newbie_> can anyone help me to setup a insecure VPN or Virtual LAN
<lstarnes> g__: what do you mean by "wrecked" ?
<g__> istarnes I can no longer select any network on the knetwork manager
<klooluss> I'm having some trouble with flash - specifically the BBC iplayer. Can anyone help?
<g__> istarnes I open it to look at available networks i go to click it and its unclickable
<Hjertis> Anyone in here got any idea to why my Zotac Ion 330 don't show anything on the display anymore? Ubuntu 9.10 installed
<lstarnes> g__: I can't see your messages very well.  Make sure that the letter at the start of my nick is a lowercase L
<phant0m_> hmmm anyone have printer trouble?
<lstarnes> g__: what model network card are you using?
<klooluss> phant0m: what is your printer and what is the trouble?
<g__> lstarnes its a broadcom heh
<lstarnes> g__: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<phant0m_> epson sx200 and i downloaded some drivers but 64bit not supported
<Intelli> My drivers for my wireless usb device won't auto load. How do I fix this?
<newbie_> @Listerthrawn isn't it possible to setup an insecure VPN
<g__> lstarnes fresh install of 9.10 cause when I upgraded it broke alot of stuff, since I dont know what ubuntu devs are doing, I mean i appreciate what they are doing but damn
<phant0m_> newbie that would be pointless
<Listerthrawn> newbie_, Yes it should be
<lstarnes> g__: I generally would not use a release that isn't an LTS
<Listerthrawn> newbie_, Try looking into GRE tunnels.
<phant0m_> i dont understand the point in having insecure vpn
<newbie_> @Listerthrawnok  i want my Window$ clients to join my VPN. which VPN mechanism should i use
<lstarnes> g__: did you have to do anything special before to get your wireless to work?
<Listerthrawn> newbie_, pptp.  Look at using PoPToP
<newbie_> @phant0m_ insecure means, no certificates, no auth, etc, just JOIN
<padi999> hey, since the last update of ubuntu 9.10, now the flash in firefox doesn't work anymore, again :( I just see a grey square where the flash vid should be
<phant0m_> hmmm yes but virtual "private" network is meant to be secure
<g__> lstarnes all I did was do an update everything was working beautifully
<DasEi> padi999: noscript ?? else install flashplugin-installer
<silverfox> can anyone please tell me how i can restore programms from the tray when the trayicon disappears?
<g__> lstarnes it sucks cause everything was finally working and then i do an update and its wrecked I cannot select anything
<g__> lstarnes in the wireless that is
<Intelli> My drivers for my wireless usb device won't auto load. How do I fix this?
<newbie_> @phant0m_ will my windows clients require downloading of specific s/w etc
<g__> lstarnes the thing is that Im using the wireless right now I had to boot into safe mode
<lstarnes> g__: then it's something in the regular mode causing it
<phant0m_> sorry newbiw s/w?
<g__> lstarnes exactly
<phant0m_> newbie*
<lstarnes> g__: what happens when you boot back into the regular mode after using safe mode?
<padi999> DasEi: noscript? Was meinst du damit?
<ath_> DasEi, would you recommend changing the version in /etc/apt/preferences to jaunty?
<lstarnes> padi999: software
<thekingof71> hello
<thekingof71> would anyone know about how to configure a special touch sensitive laptop volume control?
<newbie_> @phant0m_ s/w = software, client applications or certificates etc. u know windows users usually believe in click and connect
<IcyJ1> silverfox: which program did you lose the tray icon for?
<silverfox> IcyJl: licq and a java tool
<IcyJ1> silverfox: what happens when you open the program from the Applications menu?
<newbie_> @Listerthrawn can a winxp user directly connect to PPTP network, without any additional software
<lstarnes> guntbert: he may have just forgot about the /
<g__> lstarnes ok well i would probably  have to do that in the regular mode to find a problem message
<phant0m_> same here klooluss i think its iplayer personally
<phant0m_> damn that floods annoying
<DasEi> !who | padi999
<ubottu> padi999: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<K|nG> I have installed Ubuntu but I made some changes and now I do not know how to fix, are there any opportunities for how to restore ubuntu as has been the first time when I installed?
<PigFlu> i am running 2 programs. xchat and system monitor. system monitor says CPU1: 100%, CPU2: 50%
<PigFlu> wtf is going on?
<DasEi> PigFlu: check top/htop
<PigFlu> what? how?
<lstarnes> PigFlu: it might be something else in the background
<DasEi> PigFlu: enter in trml
 * ath_ prays dist-upgrade to jaunty works
<lstarnes> PigFlu: top and htop are terminal-based system monitor tools
<K|nG> I have installed Ubuntu but I made some changes and now I do not know how to fix, are there any opportunities for how to restore ubuntu as has been the first time when I installed?
<PigFlu> (im a linux noobie)
<DasEi> !info htop | PigFlu
<ubottu> PigFlu: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<klooluss> phant0m: It was working, then I tried installing the iplayer desktop. THat broke it, so I uninstalled flash, desktop thingy, rebooted, reinstalled flash... and now it doesn't work. I click "play" and it just... doesn't.
<newbie_> OK, thankyou so much for help
<newbie_> happy linuxing
<newbie_> bye
<phant0m_> klooluss ive tried time and time again and it does the same to me too
<fluix> ciao a tutti
<K|nG> Help: I have installed Ubuntu but I made some changes and now I do not know how to fix, are there any opportunities for how to restore ubuntu as has been the first time when I installed?
<silverfox> is there a way to restore programms from tray via cmd-line?
<epinky> !it | fluix
<ubottu> fluix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<PigFlu> ok, i am looking at htop now...
<PigFlu> what am i looking for
<lstarnes> PigFlu: something using a lot of cpu
<lstarnes> PigFlu: try pressing F6 and selecting CPU% in the left menu
<K|nG> Help: I have installed Ubuntu but I made some changes and now I do not know how to fix, are there any opportunities for how to restore ubuntu as has been the first time when I installed?
<PigFlu> well, i can see the lines using a lot of CPU
<PigFlu> how do i kill them?
<tim> hi, is there a way to find out the source of a currently installed package?
<islington> K|nG: what  kind of changes?
<lstarnes> PigFlu: enter F9 then select SIGTERM
<K|nG> Some for Wireless
<PigFlu> i cant really see what apps they are, but there is a path listed under Commands
<K|nG> and Network some thing i do not know exacly :S
<lstarnes> PigFlu: if that doesn't work, then you might want to select SIGKILL from that list
<lstarnes> PigFlu: you will need to scroll with the arrow keys to select the right process before pressing f9
<erUSUL> tim: if you have source repos enabled ---> sudo apt-get source package
<K|nG> islington: But i need very much to set it how it was when i installed
<ath_> K|nG, reinstall.
<K|nG> aaaaaaaaa
<klooluss> Phant0m: I also tried deleting the .macromedia and ..adobe folders. No joy. DO you know if they hide stuff anywhere else? THe frustrating thins is that I know it works, because this time yesterday it was working! Are you on 64bit like me?
<thermal_> anyone familiar with this error in ffmpeg:
<thermal_> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<K|nG> ath_: no other way
<K|nG> ?
<tim> erUSUL, äh, not the source code, but the apt source (which ppa for example)
<thermal_> was following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<ath_> depends what changes you made
<padi999> DasEi: solved it by updating to the newest adobe flashplugin
<epinky> K|nG: reinstalling will take some minutes
<ath_> we can't help you reverse them if we don't know what you did.
<PigFlu> nothing is happening, really
<islington> K|nG: backup your .config folder as well as /home
<erUSUL> tim: apt-cache policy packagename
<K|nG> It was new no need backup
<PigFlu> it looks like Evolution is using a lot of cpu
<K|nG> islington It was new no need backup
<tim> erUSUL, ah, that was, what i was looking for ... thanks
<_Pb> finally got everything set up just the way i wanted, thanks channel
<islington> K|nG: tell us what you changed?
<K|nG> I change
<PigFlu> evolution data server
<K|nG> PPPconfig
<K|nG> and
<lstarnes> g__: I'm not sure how to fix the issue that you are having.  I can't figure out what to look for in the bug reports either
<K|nG> PPPOEconf
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<K|nG> and now do not show any connect or anything :S
<erUSUL> tim: no problem
<K|nG> islington: i need to set all to default to Network place
<islington> K|nG: can you get the original files off the livecd?
<K|nG> I have just .iso in CD :S
<mint> hi! Im currently playing audio in to my computer, but i cant hear it through the speakers. how can i get this? im using pulseaudio
<K|nG> Ok ill try to reinstall
<peppo> since a while, Ubuntu 9.10/nautilus doesn't automount usb drives. is this a known bug in some component?
<islington> K|nG: best of luck
<K|nG> islington: thanks
<K|nG> :D
<thermal_> arghghghhg.... stupid ffmpeg
<PigFlu> can i kill /usr/bin/X ?
<PigFlu> its using a lot of CPU..
<erUSUL> PigFlu: X is the graphic interface
<ath_> PigFlu, it is you GUI
<K|nG> islington: are any way to reinstall it from Terminal command promp?
<tehpro> question - is there a way to "uncompress" or "decompile" or "dissasembly" the file "vmlinux" on linux boot CD's?
<knumar> can anyone check what is wrong with my xorg.conf file? I tried to edit it but it does not work...
<peppo> nautilus has media_automount set to yes, but that seems to have no effect
<BluesKaj> thermal_, are you using the default 4.0.5FFMPEG  version ?
<PigFlu> omfg this is pissing me off so much. ubuntu used to work so well, then suddenly one day the fans started sounding like an airplane
<PigFlu> now its right up to 100% cpu even right after its booted
<thermal_> BluesKaj, no I'm trying to get it working with x264 support
<PigFlu> java stopped working too
<ath_> PigFlu, did you install compiz or some other type of compositing?
<skunkworks> virus? heh ;)
<BluesKaj> thermal try the the new 0.5 version
<silverfox> when i minimize some programms to tray then do a "killall gnome-panel" after the gnome-panel restarts all tray icons are disappeared :( ...is this a bug in gnome?
<lzrdking> PigFlu: did you upgrade to karmic?
<thermal_> was following this guide; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 but its giving me the Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<PigFlu> no
<echernier> no
<PigFlu> i havent upgraded anything
<tehpro> question - is there a way to "uncompress" or "decompile" or "dissasembly" the file "vmlinux" on linux boot CD's?
<lzrdking> PigFlu: maybe your computer is overheated and it's trying to cool itself off?
<lstarnes> tehpro: you mean "disassemble", not "disassembly"
<PigFlu> i doubt it
<tehpro> woops
<islington> K|nG: not that I am aware, for one that would mean replacing the kernel on the fly... so no
<PigFlu> if i leave it off an entire day, then start up ubuntu, it the fans go right up
<PigFlu> it never does this
<tehpro> does vmlinux contain files within it?
<phyrrus> help me.. my sound quit working and I have no clue what my issue is
<lzrdking> PigFlu: thats why fans go on; to cool it down
<lstarnes> tehpro: I don't think it can be decompressed or disassembled like many binaries
<lstarnes> tehpro: it contains the kernel only
<K|nG> islington: aham ok so im reinstalling the Ubuntu :S i uninstall it and now Is installing :S
<K|nG> hope will work
<PigFlu> they dont immediately go to fullspeed.
<gabex> question - i want to install kubuntu-desktop but keep the ubuntu splash and loading screens (not kubuntu) at boot time, can i do that?
<PigFlu> regardless, it doesnt explain why the CPU is at 100%, immediately after booting
<PigFlu> this is some serious bullshit
<lstarnes> tehpro: the kernel is a single program not containing any files
<Luyang> is du -sh the way to go to find used space in current dir?
<lzrdking> PigFlu: i think someone directed you to top
<discopatrick> where should i generally install stuff on ubuntu/linux? is it the /usr/bin folder?
<lstarnes> Luyang: I usually use du -h .
<phyrrus> somebody help
<lstarnes> discopatrick: if you don't use the package system, use the directories under /usr/local/
<gabex> if you're not using apt packages keep stuff in /usr/local
<lzrdking> discopatrick: usually /usr/local, or somtimes /opt
<Xecuter> how can i get an input source to play through speakers?
<Xecuter> pulseaudio
<phyrrus> hey
<discopatrick> hmm. what does /usr/local "mean", so to speak?
<PigFlu> lzrdking: im not seeing anything useful in top
<phyrrus> my audio quit working..  how do i fix it?  i have isolated it to pulseaudio
<guntbert> Luyang: or du -sh *
<SeattleOtaku> gabex, I have Ubuntu and manually saved the xubuntu splash (like the blue more than brown).  Look in /usr/share/images/xsplash
<lstarnes> discopatrick: it's for applications that are not installed using the package management system
<discopatrick> ah, simple as that huh? thanks lstarnes
<islington> anyone have any idea when kde 4.4 packages will be availible for testing in Karmic?
<lstarnes> discopatrick: also, man hier
<discopatrick> ahh, thanks
<BluesKaj> thermal_, there's a lot of info here www.ffmpeg.org  it may help you
<thermal_> BluesKaj, just managed to get it working
<soio> Hi PigFlu I suppose you're talking about karmic, I noticed exactly the same your symptoms and returned back to jaunty and all problems disappeared. I'm a beginner so I'm not able to investigate
<lzrdking> PigFlu: sort the output by cpu and see whats making it go to 100%
<thermal_> turned out much simpler than the guides I was finding
<thermal_> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-extra-52
<jmichels1n> I'm trying to rename a batch of files but with incremental numbers in the file name, anyone have an idea to do that?
<Intelli> My drivers for my wireless usb device won't auto load. How do I fix this?
<enapupe> any common trouble in last 3 or 4 ubuntu 9.10 updates?
<lzrdking> i am running karmic and my cpu is at 50% (out of 200%) most of the time
<gabex> Seattle: but how do I select it at boot time?
<qdii> Hello. What graphical diff tool would you recommend ? I'm using Gnome
<jmichels1n> Intelli: sudo lsmod | grep -i <yourdrivermanufacture> if they show up there, they areloaded, if not, sudo modprobe driver
<tehpro> where are files such as ".initcall.init" ".init.setup" ".exit.text" ".init.text" "__param" "__bug_table" etc stored?
<PigFlu> i dont know what karmic is, but thanks. i guess
<soio> There should be some sort of bug in karmic  ....
<oCean_> jmichels1n: use "seq" Example: seq 1 10 will print 1-10
<jmichels1n> tehpro: sudo updatedb && sudo locate <filename
<soio> karmic koala is version 9.10 of ubuntu, jaunty is 9.04...
<gabex> also, i need to use all ubuntu splash images - boot, loading system, and logging into X
<gabex> it's okay i guess, I'm installing every kde package i need manually heh.
<guntbert> qdii: I mostly use meld, but there is diff-ext too
<jmichels1n> oCean_: im using prename to rename them, do you know if seq willwork in perl?
<guntbert> !ot | soio
<ubottu> soio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oCean_> jmichels1n: sorry, no clue about perl..
<SeattleOtaku> gabex: It's not so much select at boot, but rewrite the images to the ones you want.  Mine's basically the blue xubuntu tree img but with Ubuntu's Gnome login.
<soio> ok thanks
<jmichels1n> oCean_: well, seq helps I think but what would you suggest using to rename them with it? :)
<oCean_> jmichels1n: "mv" ?
<thermal_> BluesKaj, thanks for the help, much appreciated
<jmichels1n> oCean_: I don't think that would work.. to rename a batch of files all at once at least
<ZeroKewl> anyone ever find a fix for buzzing sound in 9.10 while playing Smokein' Guns
<thermal_> I just posted a new comment in that thread saying to install libavcodec-extra-52 so hopefully that will make it easier for others as well
<oCean_> jmichels1n: i don't know the details of your files, but I mean something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/339487/, using a for-loop
<Alan502> how do i create a link to a command? like "python FretsOnFire.py"
<Cheaterman> Hi, what is the default keybind for "show desktop" please ?
<Alan502> that way, when i press the link button it will execute the command automatically
<Cheaterman> Like Super + D in Win32
<switch10_> does the search feature ever work to find a program in usr/bin??
<switch10_> it never works for me
<BluesKaj> thermal_, I switched to the 0.5 version for my TiVo and pyTivo apps ...it seems to do a better on the fly decoding or stdin and out if decoding isn';t needed on video transfers on our LAN
<Alan502> Cheaterman, do you have compiz enabled?
<oCean_> switch10_: search?
<trism> Alan502: in gnome, right click, add to panel, custom application, then put that command in, although you'll probably need the full path to FretsOnFire.py
<switch10_> for example clicking on a link in firefox and it asks you what you want to open the file with
<islington> anyone have any idea when kde 4.4 packages will be availible for testing in Karmic?
<switch10_> it doesnt work at all
<switch10_> never has
<thermal_> BluesKaj, ahhh nice, I'm just trying to get it to work with gource to save a video file, got it encoding right now
<Cheaterman> Alan502: Yep
<Alan502> trism, yeah i need the full path, but im not in gnome! do you know if this can be done in kde?
<ZeroKewl> any help with the buzzing sound
<Cheaterman> Alan502: (not me personally in fact, it's a friend, I'm not a Ubuntu-user)
<switch10_> i just installed 9.01 and was hoping it would work
<islington> switch10_: you need to have /usr/bin indexed, afaik
<switch10_> oh
<switch10_> haha
<switch10_> makes sense
<islington> switch10_: I wish I could help more, but I no longer am on gnome
<jmichels1n> oCean_: very interesting, I may be able to tweak that to work, thank you
<BluesKaj> thermal_, great , it's a very cool app :)
<Alan502> Cheaterman, check the Show Desktop settings on compiz config
<switch10_> islington: thanks I can get it from there
<infid> sound stopped working randomly again so i did 'killall pulseaudio && rm -rf ~/.pulse* && pulseaudio' and it says 'socket-server.c: bind() address already in use. failed to load module-esound-protocol-unix'. failed to initialize daemon
<oCean_> jmichels1n: ok!
<infid> what else can i do?
<trism> Alan502: I imagine it is similar for KDE, but I haven't used it in a while
<thermal_> BluesKaj, yeah gource is cool stuff, I saw it a while back when I was still on my osx laptop and it wasn't really working in osx, but I built my ubuntu box and I've got it rolling, figured my boss would get a kick out of a visual update of what I've been working on
<Alan502> trism, i'll keep looking, thanks buddy
<Cheaterman> Alan502: Okay
<kchapman> theoretically, 9.04 clean install upgraded to 9.10 is the same as a 9.10 clean install, right?
<islington> Alan502: in kde there is input actions under system settings
<switch10_> kchapman: nope
<lstarnes> kchapman: no
<kchapman> why not?
<Alan502> Cheaterman, if not, try right clicking on the show desktop icon. At least that works here in KDE and i assume something similar should be in gnome.
<lstarnes> kchapman: they are similar though
<guntbert> kchapman: apart from a different file system and a different bootmanager :-)
<IrCYop> Could anyone pastebin /etc/init.d/networking for me.  Aciddently overwrote it
<switch10_> kchapman: there is stuff left behind.  its better to just clean install
<lstarnes> kchapman: but things that are done in 9.10's installer that aren't done in the update won't be done
<kchapman> what, 9.10 doesn't use ext4?
<crohakon> kchapman, why bother installing 9.04 if you want 9.10? Why not just download 9.10 if you want a clean install?
<lstarnes> kchapman: it does use ext4
<maco> kchapman: yes it does
<maco> kchapman: on a clean install. it wont inplace upgrade. that could be dangerous
<lstarnes> kchapman: but you have to manually switch your filesystems to ext4
<kchapman> Oh, ok. I should probably download the new iso, then? :P
<IrCYop> Could anyone pastebin /etc/init.d/networking for me.  Aciddently overwrote it
<crohakon> kchapman, *nods* Yes
<switch10_> I used ext3.  Im afraid of ext4
<Alan502> islington, what type of input actions?
<crohakon> switch10_, I was wondering about that as well... I heard ext4 was unstable.
<islington> Alan502: you said you want to run a script when you press a keyboard button right?>
<BluesKaj> thermal_, right on , linux needs all the ambassadors we can get :)
<switch10_> crohakon: yeah im not trusting it just yet
<kchapman> Is there any way I can install directly from my computer e.g. (no middleman usb-key) I have Xp installed already, but I want that to be wiped so the full drive is used for Ubuntu
<IrCYop> anyone?
<switch10_> ext3 is fine
<KB1JWQ> kchapman: No.
<islington> ext4 is faster on cold boot for me
<crohakon> kchapman, just download the iso. Quit stalling and get it over with. =)
<thermal_> BluesKaj, hahaha yeap. I've used linux for close to a decade, took a few year hiatus with osx and a macbook, but I missed linux and I really don't respect apple as a company, definitely nice to be back
<sheldon> hi to all!!!
<kchapman> doing. (;
<crohakon> lol
<infid> is there any other way i can fix audio without rebooting?
<Alan502> islington, emmm, no, i wanted to create a link to an specific command. Cheaterman was the one who wanted a shorcut to "Show Desktop"
<chang> hello !!
<IrCYop> Seriously... Anybody want to pastebin their /etc/init.d/networking file.......
<switch10_> thermal_: glad your back.  I hate Mac
<kchapman> Eee 1005HA just came in the mail, I'm seeing the default screensaver in XP. So gay, sorry guys.
<switch10_> more than microsoft
<thermal_> BluesKaj, now if only I could get compiz working with multiple video cards I would be set
<robbmunson> IrCYop: repeating 200 times in 10 seconds will not get your answer quicker ;)
<chang> i need help regarding ati drivers for ubuntu
<chang> can someone help me ?
<sheldon> i need help too
<infid> right-clicking on my volume bar and clicking 'sound preferences' just says "waiting for sound system to respond" forever
<into_311> anybody seen ubuntu lock up to where you can't ssh or login through the console? It's in a vmware instance. I can see that the CPU/Memory, disk and everything is running fine. But it just locks up indefinetely at the password prompt.
<oCean_> chang: you're welcome just to ask your question, sheldon
<MaT-dg1> switch10_: ext4 is stable enough, that's why it comes as standard on a new ubuntu 9.10 installation. I'm using it since 9.04 and have no problems at all.
<Alan502> !ask | ch
<ubottu> ch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sheldon> thnx
<BluesKaj> thermal_, glad ppl are finding their way back ...i had a similar experience except it was on windows , til about 6yrs ago
<Alan502> !ask | chang
<ubottu> chang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<islington> Alan502: oh sorry in kde, it should be >>right click>>create new>>create new link to application
<thermal_> switch10_, ya know, I have to respect osx for its ease of use. I used a first gen macbook as my primary development box for 2 or 3 years, and it worked fine without any hassles, but you're pigeonholed into exactly what apple wants you to do
<switch10_> MaT-dg1: i never said it isnt stable.  I just dont use new stuff right away
<Alan502> islington, thanks, i'll try i tas soon as i restart; i lost my pasma playing with widgets :O
<Alan502> brb
<crohakon> IrCYop, I would but mine has modifications.
<switch10_> i just upgraded from 8.10 a few days agoo..
<chang> i have ati radeon hd 4770. Are der any drivers avalable for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<erUSUL> !ati | chang
<ubottu> chang: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kchapman> Hey, will Ubuntu detect the dual mic setup, or will it just show up as two mics?
<lstarnes> IrCYop: you could reinstall netbase
<sheldon> ocean: my wifi card is not detected by ububtu
<infid> guess i'll just reboot since no one seems to have an answer on how to fix sound :( there goes my good uptime
<thermal_> BluesKaj, yeah I hear that, one of the issues for me was that ubuntu exploded and it took a while for it to get to a point that was usable for me
<PigFlu> can someone please help me make java work.
<PigFlu> i am about to cry
<chang> ubottu : i looked arnd the whole net but culdnt fnd any info on hd 4770
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PigFlu> i keep getting "applet not started"
<infid> pigflu the crying will only be worse once you get java working
<PigFlu> please.
<arand> IrCYop: http://pastebin.com/f39443ddd
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go ...bbl
<crohakon> PigFlu, don't cry over spilled java..
<PigFlu> i need java working in firefox.
<MudyBoots> when ever i plug in an audio jack ( ear phones )  ubuntu crashes => freezes => reboots
<PigFlu> i need it to work so i can login to my bank account
<switch10_> sheldon: from a live CD?
<thermal_> BluesKaj, I was using debian with fluxbox as my desktop when ubuntu first was released, and I loved that all the sudden all my hardware worked with no sweat, but at the time ubuntu was rather heavy and unstable so it didn't work that well on my older comp
<Bubbadood> Anyone able to help me ... looking for drivers for HD Audio for my •ZOTAC IONITX - A ( I have them for 8.10 only
<arand> IrCYop: I think mine should be unmodified...
<kchapman> Switch banks.
<sheldon> nop
<chang> ubottu: plz let me know where can i find info abt drivers for my card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sheldon> switch10 : no
<kchapman> PigFlu: are the packages installed?
<Travis-42> can you set the user account that a script in cron.daily runs as, or does it always run as root by default? I supposed I could just use sudo -u through the script, but it seems cumbersome.
<switch10_> sheldon: do you have a wired connection?
<PigFlu> i have java installed
<chang> anyone here has an ati radeon hd 4770 card ?
<lstarnes> Travis-42: you should use crontab for that
<lstarnes> Travis-42: each user account can have its own crontab entries
<crohakon> god damnit freenode...
<oCean_> !language | crohakon
<into_311> ubuntu hard locking up to where you can't login to the console or SSH. anybody have any suggestions for me? the server is doing next to nothing when it locks up.
<ubottu> crohakon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<crohakon> Sorry oCean_ =(
<sheldon> switch10_:i have a wired connection yes ...
<chang> anyone having hd 4770 card hrere ?
<Travis-42> lstarnes: ok thanks
<Luyang> crohakon: perhaps freenode wants more money
<lstarnes> Luyang: freenode would not intentionally cause splits for money
<freeride> How do I know cpu speed and usage? please help))
<crohakon> Luyang, tell ya what, I will donate the next time freenode goes a month without a netsplit....
<IrCYop> lstarnes: nope didn't work
<tehpro> is it possible to make a network bridge
<kchapman> WHATISTHISMADNESS???
<tehpro> in ubuntyu
<switch10_> sheldon: install sysinfo: "sudo apt-get install sysinfo"  find out the name of the wireless card, then do a google search followed by "ubuntu"
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lstarnes> crohakon: I don't think any network can go a month without a split
<kchapman> PigFlu: is sunjava6-plugin installed too?
<lstarnes> crohakon: even a minor one
<JonathanD> Luyang: you could help us test the new ircd :)
<Luyang> lstarnes: sounds good enough.... and WHO doesn't ask us to get injections against swineflu because they have financial interests in the medical companies!!
<chang> how do i find my ati catalayst version ?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PigFlu> yes, sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
<Luyang> jonathaN: an IRC daemon?
<kchapman> OMW IT"S THE NETSPILTS! SOMEONE SUMMON THE WEBCONVERGERS??
<crohakon> lstarnes, my point exactly. I am poor, I need to have the odds in my favor.
<LjL> !caps | kchapman
<ubottu> kchapman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<infid> ubuntu hasnt asked me this entire month of december, not even once, if i want to update anything. i'm starting to think my update system is broken. or has ubuntu really not had any updates in a couple weeks? UpdateManager->Check says 'Your system is up-to-date'
<PigFlu> kchapman: sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
<LjL> please people, stay on topic. the netsplits can be ignored.
<infid> ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<freeride> Please help, how do I know CPU information NOT GUI
<lstarnes> freeride: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Luyang> LjL: I wish I could hide them in mIRC
<infid> freeride: cat /etc/cpuinfo
<crohakon> freeride, htop?
<freeride> thanks!
<kchapman> PigFlu: and your Firefox install isn't, like, running out of a folder you downloaded, right? ( :P )
<PigFlu> wat
<discopatrick> i just installed something in ubuntu using a .pl script (i.e. not with apt-get) and it asked me where i wanted to install - the default option was /usr/bin ...but apparently that is only for apt-get installations, so i wonder why it is defaulting like this...
<oCean_> PigFlu: so, you checked that firefox is using that plugin?
<LjL> Luyang: i wish i could avoid them too, they slow down my client horribly, but #ubuntu is not the place to complain about them
<PigFlu> i don't know.
<PigFlu> how do i do that
<Luyang> LjL: true
<klooluss> phant0m: YOu still here? The iplayer / youtube problem is from firefox. Just installed opera, it works fine there but firefox doesn't.
<kchapman> PigFlu: go to Tools>addons
<oCean_> PigFlu: see http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Using+the+Java+plugin+with+Firefox
<ardchoille> !nick > coop3r
<ubottu> coop3r, please see my private message
<klooluss> phant0m_: YOu still here? The iplayer / youtube problem is from firefox. Just installed opera, it works fine there but firefox doesn't.
<sheldon> switch10_:i know my card then i do not understand what i amsearching at google? but it is an ethernet ...
<phant0m_> new firefox has alot of bugs its been a pain in the ass tbh
<PigFlu> kchapman: its using something called GCJ web browser plugin (using icedtea) 1.0
<switch10_> sheldon: you are searching google for a workaround.  some cards are not that straight forward
<treats> with every FF release I hate them a little more.  Please focus on performance.
<kchapman> PigFlu: You don't see anything like "IcedTea Java Web Browser Plugin"?
<freeride> cpu usage?
<switch10_> sheldon: type in the name of your card followed by Ubuntu
<switch10_> or linux
<IrCYop> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<IrCYop> /bin/bash illegal option -
<robbmunson> IrCYop: try putting sudo in front of that...
<IrCYop> ddi
<IrCYop> did robbmunson
<infid> just figured out the update issue. somehow in software sources a couple options got unchecked, but i rechecked them and it updated
<PigFlu> kchapman: as i said: its using something called "GCJ web browser plugin (using icedtea) 1.0"
<ardchoille> IrCYop: type sudo !! to run the last command with sudo
<kchapman> PigFlu: Pfchert, forgive me for my ignorance. Brb.
<treats> ardchoille - that's a good tip
<PigFlu> ?
<robbmunson> ardchoille: he/she used sudo with the last command.
<IrCYop> ardchoille: /bin/bash Illegal option -
<ardchoille> type "sudo !!" to run the last command with sudo if you forgot to do so, this alleviates having to type that command all over again
<Decepticon> is there a text based web browser with javascript ability
<oCean_> PigFlu: been here http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp ?
<PigFlu> yes
<IrCYop> I'm assuming if someone just posts their netwroking file for me, I could fix this.
<ardchoille> Decepticon: iirc, elinks can do js
<oCean_> PigFlu: hit the verify button?
<IrCYop> for 9.10 server
<infid> how is sudo !! easier than typing uparrow/enter
<PigFlu> yes. it attempts twice to find my java version ,then firefox crashes
<lstarnes> infid: the previous command might not have sudo
<infid> if the previous recent commands arent sudo, then you're losing track of the last thing you sudo'd and might end up running something dangerous
<RLa> how the hell to stop network interface renaming? it's extremely annoying
<IrCYop> ok well
<IrCYop> heck with it all
<lstarnes> infid: that doesn't run the last command that was used with sudo
<Decepticon> ardchoille: the link oCean_  pasted says javascript not detecfted
<ascheel> Since upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, I'm experiencing a very odd situation where mouse clicks register in the wrong windows in gnome.  Is this a known issue?
<infid> seems like it'd be more useful in shell scripts
<lstarnes> infid: it runs the last command used but it uses it with sudo
<IrCYop> google cant seem to get me a netwroking frile from 7.10 and obviously that didn't work
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<Alan502> IrCYop, is there something we can help you?
<ardchoille> Decepticon: ok, I could be wrong then
<infid> ah
<jacquesdupontd> is it possible to make an ftp server being reconised as an external hard drive like locals one so i can load files on it or read files on it ?
<infid> my bad then, that's useful :)
<IrCYop> Alan502: I just need someone to paste their /etc/init.d/networking file for me (ubuntu 9.10 server)
<infid> i guess that's easier than typing uparrow, ctrl+a, typing sudo, then pressing enter
<IrCYop> Alan502: but maybe people don't know how to do that? I dunno :P
<jacquesdupontd> is it possible to make an ftp server being reconised as an external hard drive like locals one so i can load files on it or read files on it ?
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: i think its possible
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: much like how u1 works?
<Alan502> IrCYop, maybe nobody active in the channel is running ubuntu server, or doesnt have it handy
<guntbert> IrCYop: you can ask in #ubuntu-server ...
<rothko> does anyone know which dir: kubuntu plasma uses for taskbar widgets and system icons
<Flannel> IrCYop: You can download the netbase deb file, it'll be in there (that file actually isn't server specific as far as I know)
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: Places>Connect to Server
<twig11> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<Baxnie> does anyone know how fontforge works?
<Flannel> IrCYop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/339507/
<phant0m_> wtf
<phant0m_> shoot the flood bot
<PigFlu> kchapman: it says "something is wrong. java is not working"
<lstarnes> phant0m_: the FlootBots have nothing to do with this
<lstarnes> phant0m_: they are used to stop floodes
<lstarnes> *floods
<oCean_> PigFlu: have you installed openjdk-6-jre?
<Satzo> !info netsplit | phant0m_
<ubottu> phant0m_: Package netsplit does not exist in karmic
<lstarnes> phant0m_: but what is happening now is being caused by the network being unstable
<Satzo> lstarnes, no.. it is being caused by a host that is unstable.. not the network itself
<phant0m_> jesus it needs sorting
<oCean_> !language | phant0m_
<ubottu> phant0m_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<phant0m_> oCean yes its english
<Flannel> phant0m_: This is a netsplit
<PigFlu> ocean_: yes
<jack> hola
<kchapman> PigFlu: Rats, try: about:plugins
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: it seems that there is a solution. ftpfs, google it.
<ramos> Hello
<oCean_> PigFlu: make sure your system uses *that* java version. You can use "galternatives" when multiple versions are installed
<PigFlu> im just gonne give up.
<PigFlu> thanks, thoguh
<ramos> someone has encountered a problem with apache?
<ramos> in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<robbmunson> ramos: whats your real question? :)
<oCean_> ramos: some details?
<robbmunson> ramos: im sure we are somewhat knowledgeable about apache if you just let us know whats troubling you. ;)
<epaphus> Hello, is there such thing as a Norton Ghost for Ubuntu? i want to reset back ubuntu to its defaults after every restart
<ramos> I enabled one host virtual, but give me one error Forbidden 403 with all directories named "javascript"
<erUSUL> epaphus: partimage? clonezilla ?
<grendal_prime> i need to monitor apache via snmp grrrrrrr
<jacquesdupontd> im testing ubuntu one but i don't get how to install it and to upload more files than 1 by 1
<epaphus> erUSUL, clonezilla is a bootable iso, right?
<erUSUL> epaphus: yes it has a livecd
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: did you checked ftpfs?
<epaphus> erUSUL, how would that help me? i need a way for users to loose all their changes to their OS every time they restart.. automatically load defaults. Unless me as an admin want to apply something for good
<epaphus> like an udpate
<jacquesdupontd> hahaha : A fairly popular feature request for the Ubuntu One web UI is to be able to upload multiple files at once. We have this on our list of features we're looking at implementing. Currently, you can only upload one file at a time using the web UI. If you want to upload more than one file at a time, please use the Ubuntu One client.
<Satzo> epaphus, recreate a live .iso for yourself
<Hilikus_> i remapped my line-in and mic jacks in windows to have surround 5.1. how can i do that in ubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> zoug, sure i'm gonna check it, ubuntu one seems hmm s...tty :)
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: sure!
<epaphus> Satzo, so I give every user a live iso that they boot from and work from? a CD kind of thing?
<robbmunson> jacquesdupontd: well, ubuntuones a bit new to us still so its definately got a LOT of room for improvements.
<shell> Hello, I noticed a change with 9.10's grub .. It doesnt select the default anymore? What could've changed?
<Satzo> epaphus, yes, with the mods you want... and if later on you update your master, give them new dupes of that
<epaphus> Satzo, so if i update my master.. i have to recopy the ISO to a CD again and give one to each user?
<zoug> shell: default? you mean the OS entries?
<Mewses> Im having a connecting issue on my baseunit with a wired connection, It uses Ubuntu 9.10 and my network card is a "Marvell yukon 88e8056". I have used Ubuntu 9.04 before and my net worked the first time i used it, I stopped using ubuntu for a while and changed to xp for some reason that i can't remember. I have tried 9.04 before i tried 9.10 but it didn't work there either. I have tried making my IP static but it havn't worked either, i c
<shell> zoug: yes, it just sits in the menu, waiting for me to choose.
<Satzo> epaphus, yep.  another option is a usb pendrive(bootable).  how many users you have in mind for this?
<epaphus> Satzo, 30
<zoug> shell: you can choose the boot-timeout to something less?
<Satzo> epaphus, because PXE boot could be an option too
<jacquesdupontd> zoug, i need to be able to mount a normal ftp that i registered on free.fr, i can't install any api on it is it still possible do you think ?
<epaphus> Satzo,I was actually looking for something like Norton Ghost.
<epaphus> Satzo, PXE is too complex
<Satzo> epaphus, yeah but it is arcane. :)
<epaphus> isnt it?
<Satzo> PXE? nah
<Satzo> epaphus, you have VBox or VMWare?
<ardchoille> epaphus: Norton Ghose? Try PartImage
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: let me check
<osotogari> im having trouble with 9.10 detecting my wireless card, im using a samsung n510 with a Realtek 8192.
<lstarnes> jacquesdupontd: I think there is a program that allows mounting ftp directories like filesystems
<shell> zoug: It has worked fine the last 14 days .. today it didnt. I have GRUB_DEFAULT=0 and GRUB_TIMEOUT="5" ..
<robbmunson> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<epaphus> Satzo, no.
<shell> Is GRUB_TIMEOUT="5" supposed to be in quotes?
<Satzo> osotogari, judo expert......  type ifconfig -a and see if a wlan device is there :)
<lstarnes> jacquesdupontd: maybe curlftpfs
<baner_> clonezilla
<ramos> I get one error (Forbidden 403) with all directories named "javascript" using virtual host in ubuntu 9.10, anyone know why?
<jacquesdupontd> lstarnes, i was checking this
<Satzo> epaphus, ahhh.. because you can do your simulation in a vm(PXE and tweaked .iso)
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there something for nano similar to http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1204/save-a-file-you-edited-in-vim-without-the-needed-permissions ?
<epaphus> Satzo, with PXE i can just serve a live .iso to users... can I?
<osotogari> @ Satzo: no wlan device there. You judo?
<zoug> shell: so you dont want to show any entries and directly boot your ubuntu partition?
<Satzo> epaphus, sort of.. .but it would do what you need
<epaphus> last thing i checked it wasnt that simple.. i had to tweak the kernel
<Satzo> osotogari, former.
<Satzo> osotogari, ok is this a usb wireless?
<osotogari> no, internal wireless card
<shell> zoug: No, I want it to show the menu for 5 seconds, and if no keys are pressed, select the default. It used to work, now it doesnt.
<Satzo> osotogari, drop to terminal and type lspci
<Satzo> osotogari,  see if it's there
<jacquesdupontd> im testing
<jacquesdupontd> modifying my fstab
<osotogari> @ Satzo: 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<Mike_lifeguard> shell: Are you using grub2?
<shell> Mike_lifeguard: yes
<Mike_lifeguard> shell: If you find the answer, please let me know; I have the same issue.
<shell> Mike_lifeguard: or, 1.97beta4
<Satzo> osotogari, u certain that isnt your ethernet, not wireless??
<vagvaf> hello, i seem to be having problesm with my dvd playback...once i insert the disc and start movie player it freezes
<baner_> ephaphus
<vagvaf> the same happens with kaffeine and vlc
<Satzo> vagvaf, you install restriced extras?
<vagvaf> yeah
<shell> Mike_lifeguard: is your problem random?
<Guest76866> i deleted my account and i want to make back a next one with the same name how do i delete the old one from home/user
<baner_> epaphus what your prblem is
<switch10_> vagvaf: what player?
<baner_> ?
<shell> Mike_lifeguard: mine has worked fine for 14 days, with regular reboots/poweroffs, but today it didnt.
<switch10_> vagvaf: vlc is the only one that will play a DVD on my system properly
<Mike_lifeguard> shell: It used to work, but doesn't any longer :\
<vagvaf> even vlc freezes
<switch10_> hmm
<phyrrus> hey, my wifi stopped working, how do i re-enable it?
<switch10_> phyrrus: right click on your networks button and enable wifi
<ramos> I get one error (Forbidden 403) with all directories named "javascript" using virtual host in ubuntu 9.10, anyone know why?
<zoug> shell: your grub.cfg might have changed somehow
<phyrrus> i cant use that.. it says device not ready
<osotogari> @ Satzo: no thats my wireless, my Ethernet is 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<switch10_> phyrrus: are you on a laptop?  if yes, is the wifi button on?
<switch10_> phyrrus: that has gotten me before :)
<alraune> !grub2 | shell
<ubottu> shell: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sigmonsays> Hello. I'm looking for notes on upgrading ubuntu using "apt-get upgrade"
<sigmonsays> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<t0rc> I want to revert my version of bluez; is there an easy way to do that? I'm using Karmic and want to go back to Jaunty.
<robbmunson> !upgrade | sigmonsays
<ubottu> sigmonsays: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hilikus> how can i tell if i'm using alsa or pulseaudio?
<Satzo> osotogari, ok, probably best to googke your chipset with the word linux and see what comes up
<Satzo> osotogari, might need a driver
<zoug> shell: okay, i got the solution. run : sudo grub-set-default X . where X means your entry, starting from 0.
<sigmonsays> thanks robbmunson
<robbmunson> sigmonsays: sure :)
<Satzo> Hilikus, system > prefs > sound
<osotogari> will do, thanks Satzo
<zoug> shell: let me know if it works
<vagvaf> any suggestions of ripping software?
<Satzo> vagvaf, ripping what?
<Hilikus> Satzo: ok, and then?
<vagvaf> dvd
<jacquesdupontd> that works
<switch10_> vagvaf: DVDrip
<switch10_> works great
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: what?
<vagvaf> thnx
<jacquesdupontd> i'm syncrhonised with my ftp but when i try to launch a file i have a permission denied
<jacquesdupontd> exec: 54: ./warsow.i386: Permission denied
<robbmunson> vagvaf: sudo aptitude install dvdrip
<robbmunson> :)
<Guest99645> weird problem: in firefox, when i middle click on an empty space, it opens a link in that tab. at first the link was to mention.com, then some kind of national forestry site, and now i get an error message saying, "The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded."
<switch10_> vagvaf: to burn a DVD from any format I use devedee
<jacquesdupontd> i have my ftp in a folder its really great and thx by the way
<switch10_> i think its called
<jacquesdupontd> but how comes i have this permission denied
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: using curlftpfs?
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<jacquesdupontd> i should install fuse
<vagvaf> i just want to rip the dvd that i can't see as dvd
<switch10_> vagvaf: it might not rip right if you cant see it...
<jacquesdupontd> fusible doesn't exist anymore
<jacquesdupontd> weird
<switch10_> I dont know for sure though
<Guest99645> i've been trying to search for something to go on, but i can't find anything...
<Jamed> Guest99645: afaik middle clicking tries to detect urls in the text and opens them
<guntbert> !enter | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dAlfa89_> Guest99645, do you have the middle-click scrolling enabled?
<switch10_> OK i cant find the answer to this..  How do I add additional Directories to Ubuntu Desktop search index??
<Guest99645> Jamed, i can be on about:blank and middle click and it tries to open the same link over and over, then will switch to a new link after some time
<always_smile> When I play avi files with VLC or media player,the video  mostly plays fast,there's no sound output.
<always_smile> I already installed the codecs,restricted extras and libdvdcss2,what shall I do? 			
<Jamed> Guest99645: strange, guess im wrong then
<Guest99645> dAlfa89_ yes, it's a scroll wheel.
<jacquesdupontd> sorry, anybody knows which packets is replacing fusible ?
<switch10_> always_smile: is there sound when you play an audio file?
<BluesKaj> always_smile, which vlc version, it may need upgrading
<plitter> hello, i need some help with my brothers computer which runs debian
<Guest99645> Jamed, it's very strange, and i think it's been happening for a while, i just thought i was accidentally middle clicking a link, but no, it's empty space
<plitter> or rather some information
<t0rc> I want to revert my version of bluez; is there an easy way to do that? I'm using Karmic and want to go back to Jaunty.
<dAlfa89_> Guest99645, so when you middle-click it's supposed to scroll up and down with the mouse movement? Try changing that option in Firefox's prefs
<BluesKaj> !ask | plitter
<ubottu> plitter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<plitter> BluesKaj: noted
<Mewses> Im having a connecting issue on my baseunit with a wired connection, It uses Ubuntu 9.10 and my network card is a "Marvell yukon 88e8056". I have used Ubuntu 9.04 before and my net worked the first time i used it, I stopped using ubuntu for a while and changed to xp for some reason that i can't remember. I have tried 9.04 before i tried 9.10 but it didn't work there either. I have tried making my IP static but it havn't worked either, i c
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there something for nano similar to http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1204/save-a-file-you-edited-in-vim-without-the-needed-permissions ?
<always_smile> switch10 yes there's sound with  audio files,and some avi files still play sound,but majorty do not
<shell> zoug: trying .. rebooting.
<ago> Not shown: 999 filtered ports
<ago> PORT   STATE SERVICE
<ago> 80/tcp open  http
<plitter> how can i check how many harddrives are connected to the computer?
<plitter> i mean in the computer
<always_smile> BluesKaj: i just installed VLC the other day,so i supose it's the newest
<ZeroKewl> anyone else have  nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio and have sound problems in Somkein' Guns
<zoug> shell: excellent ref here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<BluesKaj> always_smile, ok
<Guest99645> dAlfa89_, when i middle click on nothing, it shouldn't do anything. when i middle click on a link, it should open that link in a new tab (which it does fine), if i scroll the wheel up and down, it should scroll the page up and down (which it does fine)
<Satzo> plitter, sudo fdisk -l
<raethebj> looking for help...
<Satzo> !ask | raethebj
<ubottu> raethebj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<epinky> plitter: lshw -C disk
<guntbert> ago: wrong channel?
<shell> zoug: already reaading, but ty
<epaphus> Hello could anybody recommend me a good soft phone?
<Guest99645> dAlfa89_, but scrolling and clicking are two different things... if that clears it up
<Jamed> Guest99645: when i middle click on about:blank ff say it doesnt know what to do with protocol ttp. no idea what middle click is supposed to do
<switch10_> epaphus: ekiga
<robbmunson> epaphus: ekigas part of ubuntu still I believe :)
<SOULTE> hi
<switch10_> robbmunson: its not in 9.10
<SOULTE> does (hd0,9) means sda10?
<ZeroKewl> i be playing the games Smokenin' Guns and this load buzzing sound takes over the sound
<Jamed> SOULTE: yes
<robbmunson> switch10_: ah, I wasnt aware, still running 8.04 here.
<ZeroKewl> i have ubuntu 9.10
<switch10_> robbmunson: I dont know why its not included anymore
<epaphus> I have ubuntu 9.10, i dont see ekiga anywhere..??
<epaphus> does it come pre installed?
<SOULTE> does grub2 see other distros grub's menu.lst for adding them to its grub.cfg?
<switch10_> epaphus: sudo apt-get install ekiga
<Guest99645> Jamed, hmmm. yeah afaik middle-clicking on empty space in the browser window should not do anything. what makes me really worried is that it was opening websites that i had never visited before
<CShadowRun> epaphus: no, ekiga is no longer preinstalled, you can get it from the software center (in applications)
<robbmunson> epaphus: no it doesnt come preinstalled but if you type switch10_'s command in the !terminal you can get it ;)
<raethebj> I  want to know which i can do.... or which is easier or what other options i have..... My main hardrive only has 250 mb of space left on it so that doesnt leave much space for temp files for streaming video..........i want to know if i can move that Firefox folder to the other hardrive or if i should span the 2 drives together??
<ZeroKewl> Empathny  comes preinstalled on 9.10
<BluesKaj> plitter, the lshw -C disk command alsop lists all the usb ports as drives as well
<Bubbadood> Can anyone help me with HDMI Audio and XBMC? I'm able to play files using Analog but not Digital with 9.10
<SOULTE> does grub2 see other distros grub's menu.lst for adding them to its grub.cfg?
<switch10_> ZeroKewl: yeas it does
<dAlfa89_> Guest99645, indeed, unless the enabling and disabling of the middle-click-scrolling doesn't help at all, I don't know
<ZeroKewl> i cant get over this sound issue
<zoug> SOULTE: i guess yes
<SOULTE> tnx all
<bl> hi
<robbmunson> SOULTE: I would hope so :)
<bl> where can i get help a bout some networking ? !
<robbmunson> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<switch10_> when is ubuntu dropping the gimp?  I thought it was in 9.10
<zoug> SOULTE: detects windows bootl why not other menu.lst?
<Guest99645> Jamed and dAlfa89_ ok i figured out what is happening somewhat. you know how if you select text and middle click it pastes that text? well that's what it's doing, except and it's pasting that text in the url bar and trying to load that page, even though i'm clicking the browser window
 * bl got a probléme accesing consol of 2509 server acess
<ZeroKewl> i have trying reinstalling the sound driver my self
<SOULTE> gonna check it. hope manage to solve my weird problem.
<SOULTE> will be back
<SOULTE> tnx
<SOULTE> bye
<ZeroKewl> then took and done every thing in ever post
<ZeroKewl> and stuff have the buzzing sound in games
<raethebj>  I  want to know which i can do.... or which is easier or what other options i have..... My main hardrive only has 250 mb of space left on it so that doesnt leave much space for temp files for streaming video..........i want to know if i can move that Firefox folder to the other hardrive or if i should span the 2 drives together??
<Jamed> Guest99645: when you dont click in a text field on the website ff takes it as a url and opens it
<ZeroKewl> i uninstall pulse audio but then i have no sound in my vid players
<Jamed> Guest99645: at least thats what some website said about ff2
<always_smile> When I play avi files with VLC or media player,most videos   play fast,there's no sound output.  I already installed the codecs,restricted extras and libdvdcss2,what shall I do?
<switch10_> anyone know how to add directories to ubuntu desktop search index in 9.10?
<jacquesdupontd> i need to find another ftp server
<robbmunson> jacquesdupontd: ubuntu comes with plenty, type sudo aptitude search ftp server in the terminal :)
<Guest99645> Jamed, yeah that sounds like what is happening... is there supposed to be a feature? or is it a bug?
<ago> 79.37.154.76
 * bl asks if there somebody good on cisco consols config ?
<Jamed> Guest99645: its supposed to be a feature
<robbmunson> b1, just ask your question...
<shell> zoug: looks like it works.
<raethebj> i really need some help guys?
<jacquesdupontd> robbmunson, but i need a distant server :) not to install one on my computer :)
<jacquesdupontd> but thx
<zoug> shell: cool!
<Guest99645> Jamed, hahaha that's a horrible feature, if i'm trying to scroll a page and accidently click the button, it loads whatever is in my clipboard?
<raethebj>  I  want to know which i can do.... or which is easier or what other options i have..... My main hardrive only has 250 mb of space left on it so that doesnt leave much space for temp files for streaming video..........i want to know if i can move that Firefox folder to the other hardrive or if i should span the 2 drives together??
<epaphus> Ekiga is very "ugly" ... is it considered the best soft phone..?
<always_smile> When I play avi files with VLC or media player,most videos   play fast,there's no sound output.  I already installed the codecs,restricted extras and libdvdcss2,what shall I do?
<Jamed> Guest99645: you can enable mouse scrolling on middle click somehow, but i don't know how exactly
<BluesKaj> !raid | raethebj
<ubottu> raethebj: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<switch10_> epaphus: there is always skype :)
<bl> i tried to acess a cisco 2509 consol by conectin it rg-db25 to my pc , i runed putty but it dont respond !!!!
<switch10_> epaphus: ugly......
<zoug> jacquesdupontd: http://www.drivehq.com/ftp/ ?
<robbmunson> !pm > bl
<ubottu> bl, please see my private message
<ZeroKewl> always_smile have u went into VLC settings and set the out put for alsa or oss
<Mewses> Im having a connecting issue on my baseunit with a wired connection, It uses Ubuntu 9.10 and my network card is a "Marvell yukon 88e8056". I have used Ubuntu 9.04 before and my net worked the first time i used it, I stopped using ubuntu for a while and changed to xp for some reason that i can't remember. I have tried 9.04 before i tried 9.10 but it didn't work there either. I have tried making my IP static but it havn't worked either, i c
<guntbert> bl: are you sure that this a ubuntu support question?
<Guest99645> Jamed, yeah i'll search around ff's options to see if i can find anything. well atleast i've narrowed it down, if anything i'll write a complaint to ff about their "feature" ;) thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> always_smile, launch vlc from the terminal and check for errors
<totopr> hi all, I upgraded to koala, now it disconnect from internet (trhough an usb modem) and sometime it freezes for 15-20 secs, does someone of you know these issues?
<Alan502> Can anyone help me with a Frets On Fire issue?
<Jamed> Guest99645: somehow mouse scrolling is default on windows but not in ubuntu
 * bl slaps guntbert
<idyle> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a totally random problem where my machine beeps uncontrollably SOMETIMES on shutdown. I believe it says something about init not being killed, but I am not sure -- how can I find the text and diagnose what's causing this?
<guntbert> bl: I beg you pardon?
<guntbert> *your
<idyle> PS. it's right as the system is about to turn off
<Bubbadood> any help with HD Audio for Zotac NVIDIA ION board would be greatly appreciated
<ZeroKewl> Alan502 what kind of issuse
<bl> yeah or die
<wesley> hello my /dev/sdb2 is owned by me but when mounted its owned by 502 orso, I want to mount is so that all files are owned by me and I can coopy it without problems
<Alan502> ZeroKewl, my video drivers are already perfectly installed; but i cannot change my resolution in Frets On FIre
<ZeroKewl> Bubbadood i have HD Audio
<Guest99645> Jamed: what's weird (and maybe i'm not understanding clearly) is that i can scroll with the wheel, and middle-clicking on a link opens it up like it should...
<epinky> bl: minicom is your friend
<guntbert> !ops | bl offensive language
<ubottu> bl offensive language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ath_> heya; trying to downgrade from ubuntu to jaunty via aptitude, but have met a problem and am unsure what to do: http://pastebin.com/m3e4952e2
<Alan502> ZeroKewl, i was looking if there was a config file in the folde but couldn't fin done :/
<Bubbadood> ZeroKewl got time for a little help ?
<ZeroKewl> Bubbadood i haveing trouble with sound also in some games
<Bubbadood> I'm able to play Analog via the HDMI but I cannot play Digital (HD Audio)
<Bubbadood> where did you get the driver ?
<Jamed> Guest99645: that "feature" only works when clicking on a blank space or a text field i guess
<ZeroKewl> Alan502 u shuld be able to set it in the game its self
<wesley> Bubbadood its with a Atom proccesor right? I have the point of view motherboard
<Bubbadood> ZeroKewl where did you get the HD Audio driver for the NVIDIA ION
<Flannel> bl: Did you have an Ubuntu support question today?
<Bubbadood> wesley I have the Zoltac but yes .. Atom
<totopr> anyone experiencing with koala internet disconnection?
<ZeroKewl> and Bubbadood it installed when i install the system
<Guest99645> Jamed: very strange. well i'm sure i'll figure something out, now that i have something to go on
<Bubbadood> wesley 330 Dual Core
<wesley> it rocks that combanation
<Alan502> ZeroKewl, i cannot set it inside the game i press the right and left key but nothing happens. And the worst is that the current set resoltion is greater than my real one and i cannot play that way :(
<Bubbadood> ZeroKewl have you tried playing any 5.1 / DTS audio ?
<ZeroKewl> not reall Bubbadood
<wesley> yes me to Atom330, I just placed a eco harddrive from samsung in it, but I need some help mounting the old hd as my user
<ZeroKewl> i try to get Smokeing Guns to not have buzz sound in it when i play it
<wesley> So I mount make me the user own that hd and not user 502
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'll check all that later cause it seems a bit more complex to make what i want but thx a lot i've learnt a lot of things
<Jamed> Guest99645: go to about:gonfig an set middlemouse.contentLoadURL;true to middlemouse.contentLoadURL;false works maybe (i just searched "middle" in about:config)
<ZeroKewl> Bubbadood do u have pulse audio drivers install
<Jamed> Guest99645: er typo about:config
<Guest99645> Jamed: ok thanks
<ZeroKewl> if not advance audio will not work
<Skedster> Hello! Real random question, but I have a single drive which I've split into three partitions (50gb, 50gb, 150gb) and I want to install onto the 150gb (clean and empty). The thing is the full drive shows up when I do the install. I don't want to override the win 7 install I've got
<killahop> 79.37.154.76
<Bubbadood> ZeroKewl no I did not install any additional drivers other than what came with 9.10 and I installed the latest NVIDIA Display .. that was the extent of it
<Guest99645> Jamed: WOO HOO! yep that did it alright. thanks a bunch
<Skedster> I've not proceeded with the install as in the past I've had a seperate (slower) drive to do the full install
<killahop> a
<killahop> 79.37.154.76
<zoug> Skedster: full drive shows up?
<Jamed> Guest99645: np
<ZeroKewl> pluse audio should have installed by default
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just upgraded my dad's computer from ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 (yeah, but it worked!) There is just one problem, the computer booted perfectly in 9.10, he used it for a while, then reboot, and it imediately hung on boot, only maintenance shell possible.. I've traced the problem to weird problems in the root filesystem. Its mounted as ext3 but has many problems... He is on the other side of the world, so I had him configure IP and gateway, and start
<phoenixz>  SSH deamon, I got in there, but now I need to do a fsck, but the filesystem is mounted.. I doubt I can umount the filesystem because I also still need fsck available. fsck tells me the filesystem can be made lots worse if I check it mounted.. What can I do next?
<Bubbadood> ZeroKewl then I guess .. yes I do have pulse installed
<Skedster> zoug: yes, and it shows the three partitions. But I can't select the 150gb partition?
<alankila> phoenixz: if it can be mounted read-only then fsck is safe, albeit system must be booted immediately afterwards and could conceiveably crash at that time.
<zoug> Skedster: what are you using? i mean the partition manager?
<guntbert> killahop:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<alankila> if it is already read-only, then of course there is no problem.
<killahop> guntbert, no tank sry
<mako-sama> phoenixz: you can remount read-only.  -o remount,ro
<Skedster> zoug: I used the gparted live iso to create the orignal three partitions
<Bubbadood> will 8.10 drivers work in 9.10 with some tweaking ?
<guntbert> killahop: np, maybe it was only the wrong channel?
<zoug> can you pastebin your fdisk -l output?
<Fohn> I have been trying to upgrade from grub to grub 2. I got     to the point where the cahinload worked and so I did upgrade-from-grub-legacy, however that yielded error 15 (files not found). Now I am on a live cd and I am trying to just reinstall grub. I have chrooted to /media/disk where my root partition is, however whenever I do 'sudo apt-get install grub2' the command says "cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied" and then s
<Bubbadood> I have the HD Audio drivers from the mfr .. but I get an error when i try to make on 91.0
<Bubbadood> *9.10
<zoug> Skedster: can you pastebin your fdisk -l output?
<paschu> Hey guys, i wanna make my own song, are there any programs for ubuntu like fruity loops??
<killahop> guntbert, not undestand
<phoenixz> alankila: mako-sama: thanks!
<Skedster> zoug: I'm currently on Win 7 . . . .
<zoug> Skedster: :(
<Alan502> paschu, if you want to make a recording, you can use audacity
<paschu> Alan502, I dont want to make a recording, read my question -.-
<Skedster> zoug: If I use the gparted iso again, what would you recommend I set the 150gb up as?
<guntbert> killahop: you posted some numbers ... I assumed you wanted them in some other channel
<Skedster> zoug: I orignally did it as 150gb unformated
<Alan502> paschu, www.osalt.com/   this webpage can help you find programs similar to the ones on windows
<ath_> trying to downgrade from karmic koala to jaunty via aptitude, but have met a problem and am unsure what to do: http://pastebin.com/m3e4952e2
<Alan502> paschu, but on linux
<Alan502> paschu, if you find nothing, you can always try to run fruity loops on wine
<erUSUL> paschu: ardour ?
<paschu> Alan502, doesnt work
<killahop> guntbert, yes i write in another channel sry
<zoug> Skedster: where is your win7 right now?
<guntbert> killahop: have fun :-)
<Fohn> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+music+program
<Fohn> too late :/
<Flannel> Fohn: Please don't ever do that again.
<killahop> guntbert, :D tnx !!!
<guntbert> !downgrade | ath_
<ubottu> ath_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Alan502> Does anyone here has experience with FoF aka Frets On Fire???
<Fohn> I have been trying to upgrade from grub to grub 2. I got     to the point where the cahinload worked and so I did upgrade-from-grub-legacy, however that yielded error 15 (files not found). Now I am on a live cd and I am trying to just reinstall grub. I have chrooted to /media/disk where my root partition is, however whenever I do 'sudo apt-get install grub2' the command says "cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied" and then s
<ath_> yeah, i'm aware of that guntbert. But that doesn't mean someone may not be able to help
<tstebut> Hello I have a serious problem with grub installation on my ubuntu servr
<tstebut> because of raid1 disks
<Skedster> zorg Win 7 setup is currently Disk 0 - 100mb, c: 109GB NTFS, e: 123 GB NTFS
<guntbert> ath_: good luck
<Skedster> zorg: Win 7 setup is currently Disk 0 - 100mb, c: 109GB NTFS, e: 123 GB NTFS
<Jamed> Alan502: a little, it annoyed me because it runs so slow
<tstebut> look : root@ks309136:~# grub-install --recheck /dev/md1
<tstebut> grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md1'
<tstebut> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<tstebut> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<dabaR> Fohn: your message ends with " and then s"
<robbmunson> !paste | tstebut
<ubottu> tstebut: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Skedster> zorg: I merged the 50gb
<tstebut> oh sorry
<zoug> Fohn: why dont you install grub2 normally without chrooting?
<Alan502> Jamed, i cannot get a correct resolution for my computer :( do you remember if there was any configure file?
<zoug> Skedster: which partition? the 150gb one?
<Jamed> Alan502: no, maybe you should check the dotfile in your home directory
<zoug> Skedster: your c: e: looks odd
<Fohn> zoug: That yields 'package grub2 has no installation candidate'
<zoug> Skedster: you told 50,50,150 right?
<dabaR> zoug: besides, he is on a live CD, wouldn't that not do it for his installation?
<Alan502> Jamed, .directory?
<Skedster> zorg: I did but then I changed them. Sorry. I have an NTFS 123GB now as E in win 7. Thought that would help but it didn't.
 * Fohn agrees with dabaR
<Skedster> zorg: my ideal would be 50,50,150
<Jamed> Alan502: something like .fretsonfire, i dont know
<dabaR> Alan502: Have you read what ubottu has to say about resolution?
<zoug> Skedster: confusing. start with what you want. end at what you have.
<Skedster> zorg: but I now have a 500gb external so I only need a 50/50 split
<dabaR> Alan502: Oh, wait, are you talking about the resolution only in that game?
<Alan502> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<zoug> dabaR: yeah, it should. perhaps reloading/update synap/apt
<g3nt3lg1ant> hi world
<Alan502> dabaR, yes, resolution only in the game
<Alan502> dabaR, glxgears even returns >200 fps
<dabaR> Alan502: nm then, I thought you meant for all of your computer.
<zoug> Fohn: go to synaptic and install grub-pc. and yeah, update your repo.
<Alan502> Jamed, there is never a installation in Frets on Fire so i doubt there is a .directory
<Alan502> dabaR, thanks :)
<Skedster> zorg: sorry!! Would like 125gb 125gb split of Win 7 and Ubuntu. Currently have 125GB Win 7 and 125 NTFS spare.
<zoug> Fohn: grub-pc installs 1.97, that is grub2
<Mewses> Im having a connecting issue on my baseunit with a wired connection, It uses Ubuntu 9.10 and my network card is a "Marvell yukon 88e8056". I have used Ubuntu 9.04 before and my net worked the first time i used it, I stopped using ubuntu for a while and changed to xp for some reason that i can't remember. I have tried 9.04 before i tried 9.10 but it didn't work there either. I have tried making my IP static but it havn't worked either, i c
<Skedster> zorg: the 125GB spare I'm happy to re-format/destory
<dabaR> Fohn: Have you read the instructions that ubottu links to when you ask him about grub?
<Jamed> Alan502: it has to store some configs somewhere, i was just guessing
<sheldon> help!!!
<Alan502> Jamed, well, i'll keep looking thanks :D
<guntbert> !ask | sheldon
<ubottu> sheldon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ERORR> -
<allowoverride> i need some help. i just loaded 9.10 64 bit os on new dell laptop. having a hell of a time getting my network-manager running. its a wireless n dell mini card. let's start there.
<zoug> Skedster: okay, shrink your NTFS spare and make another primary. install ubuntu on that.
<dabaR> Mewses: your message got chopped off at "either, i c"
<sheldon> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<sheldon>  bu cant get it work
<Jamed> Alan502: maybe post #6 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732180 helps you
<Dave27> hey there... im a complete newby to linux and was wondering where the best place to start was
<zoug> Skedster: that is if you want NTFS spare. result would be win7,ntfs(spare),ubuntu
<ganymede> what would be the command to change a user's full name? i don't see it in usermod
<Jojo_> nibbler: ty...have u been on this whole time? (was on3m0r3fi5h)
<Dave27> im wanting to set up a tomcat webserver eventually
<allowoverride> im on 2nd laptop standing by... 1. network manager blows. fresh clean install.  also, i pressed a hot key and now my graphics is shot. only 800x600
<Mewses> Im having a connection issue: http://pastie.org/739738 the whole explanation is in the link
<ardchoille> Dave27: here are some good pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Alan502> Jamed, i'll read it. Maybe I can find the solution there.
<Alan502> Jamed, by the way, if you googled that, which keywords did you use?
 * Alan502 hasn't got the google fu :|
<Skedster> zorg: I'd like the 125gb spare to be fully dedicate to Ubuntu
<zoug> allowoverride: uforums have many threads for your dell mini.
<Jamed> Alan502: frets on fire resolution
<wesley> can someone help me with chown , I want to change owner of a full hd
<theball> could someone tell me how to change the sound system in ubuntu, i believe its pulse now but cant tell
<Alan502> thanks
<Skedster> zorg: can I remove it with gparted?
<sheldon> i installed ndisgdtk
<zoug> Skedster: that makes process simpler. del your NTFS and install ubuntu on it.
<dabaR> Mewses: Is is a wired connection you are working with?
<zoug> Skedster: you can remove it with win7 you have right now.
<Mewses> dabaR: Yep.
<Dave27> also my screen just goes white from time to time... anything i should worry about? it only happens on unbuntu
<zoug> Skedster: ubuntu installation will do the rest
<ganymede> wesley, you can do a recusive chown with the -R option
<Satzo> allowoverride, use wicd not network manager
<dabaR> Mewses: and what is your modem, cable or dsl?
<zoug> Skedster: or let ubuntu installation do all of it.
<sheldon> guntbert :pls help
<dabaR> Mewses: or what do you connect your computer to, in essence
<Mewses> dabaR: My router is a belkin which is connected to a DSL modem.
<zoug> Skedster: either way gparted can do it, yeah
<wesley> chown -Rf wesley /media/disk/* like this?
<dabaR> Mewses: So a router, eh? Do you have another computer connected to it, or only this one?
<zoug> Satzo: <3 wicd!
<guntbert> !atheros | sheldon have you seen this
<ubottu> sheldon have you seen this: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Skedster> zorg: I've now removed it from win 7. It now shows up as 125gb free space
<Mewses> dabaR: Im currently on my laptop which is connected to it, my baseunit cant access the internet.
<zoug> Skedster: install ubuntu on that partition
<dabaR> mewses: OK, did you test with the laptop connected through the same exact port you are trying to use for the PC?
<theball> is pulse the default sound system for ubuntu karmic?
<Skedster> zoug: super, ta. I'll give it a go now.
<Mewses> dabaR: nope, but i will do it in a sec if thats what you are asking me to do
<dabaR> Mewses: you could do that to test.
<Mewses> dabaR: this will cause me to disconnect, but i'll be back.
<Alan502> Jamed, that worked :D thanks :D
<zoug> Skedster: cool!
<ganymede> never mind, it was chfn
<dabaR> So you have the ubuntuPC connected right now?
<Jamed> Alan502: np
<dabaR> Mewses:
<Mewses> dabaR: It is connected
<ath_> trying to downgrade from karmic koala to jaunty via aptitude, but have met a problem and am unsure what to do: http://pastebin.com/m3e4952e2
<Mewses> dabaR: But it cant access the internet NOR the router
<Alan502> Jamed, i need to learn how to google :S its a true ability
<dabaR> Mewses: using gnome on there, I suppose?
<Jamed> Alan502: :D
<Mewses> dabaR: yep
<sheldon> ubottu : yes ---
<dabaR> Mewses: and what does ifconfig show on that computer?
<dabaR> Mewses: you know how to run ifconfig?
 * erUSUL has vivid memory of the channel saying ath_ that downgrounding is not supported
<Mewses> dabaR: one sec, ill get my usb flash drive etc, give me 3 minutes
<bassliner> is there a way to disable that feature that disables sound when i switch to a tty without logging in as the same user that right now uses the sound device?
<Octoroks> Hello. I am having some problems with Grub. I have 2 partitions, a Windows partition and a Ubuntu partition. Grub will not display/load the Windows partition. Any help?
<bassliner> i just want sound to continue playing, no matter what i do...
<zoug> ath_: why not a fresh install? back-up your apps?
<ath_> zoug, i'd rather not have to download another image.
<sheldon> anyone help_
<sheldon> ?
<bazhang> ath_, you can't downgrade
<zoug> ath_: not supported
<Mewses> dabaR: Yes i do know how to run ifconfig
<sheldon> could anyone pls help bots excluded
<sheldon> :p
<bazhang> sheldon, with what
<sheldon> atheros card not recognised
<Flannel> ath_: You *can* downgrade (technically), but it's an ugly process, you're better off reinstalling
<Mewses> dabaR: http://pastie.org/739753 there you go.
 * robbmunson will be back in a second...
<allowoverride> zoug: hello. thanks. where is uforums? oh the web? you mean ubuntu forums. nah... i like to hear it from a live person ;) but i will look there at some point
<allowoverride> listed on paper as xps1340 intel core 2 duuo p7450, 4gig ram, 13.3 wxga wide, nvidia geforce n10m-gs 512mb, dell wirelss 1520 802.11n half mini-card
<bazhang> sheldon, what version of ubuntu
<Satzo> sheldon, pci or usb?
<dabaR> Mewses:you actually have 4 ethernet cards in that computer?
<allowoverride> actually if someone can help, ping me, as this screen is way to full of blah blah blah
<allowoverride> tanks
<Mewses> dabaR: I have one.. i think =) that's the amazing thing.
<dabaR> Mewses: and what is your IP on the laptop?
<weaselman> Hey, can I use the GRUB command line to boot from a CD-ROM drive?
<zoug> allowoverride: eventually somone IS going to ubuntuforums! i bet!
<weaselman> My machine's BIOS has no option to change the boot order
<phoenixz> Okay, repaired filesystem damage, system now boots to linux desktop but.. filesystem stays readonly... Better even, when I try mount / -o remount, I get the error mount: cannot remount block-device /dev/sda5 read-write, is write-protected ... Its a harddrive, how can it be write - protected?? How can I fix this?
<Mewses> dabaR: 192.168.2.3
<dabaR> !grub | weaselman
<ubottu> weaselman: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zoug> allowoverride: let me help ya
<weaselman> ubottu is not helping.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dabaR> Mewses: ping 192.168.2.1 from there, or do you know your router's IP already?
<allowoverride> zoug: lol your most certainly right
<Mewses> my routers ip is 192.168.2.1 so you guessed right.
<allowoverride> they dont always have it. this box is too new
<allowoverride> ill take a look though
<ardchoille> weaselman: I don't think so because by the time you get to the grub screen, it's already expecting that grub is on a certain device
<dabaR> Mewses: so you can't ping that on the PC?
<Mewses> dabaR: Do you want me to ping on this or the defected one?
<zoug> allowoverride: you will make planet greener if you at first look at ubuntuforums!
<ath_> Flannel, thanks for the kind words, i'm getting there.
<weaselman> ardchoille, so I wouldn't be able to use Grub to force a reboot to another device or anything?
<sarma> Hi, I have written my own application and I would like to be able to open up my application by dragging some files to it. How do I do this? Is this related to the OS or do I have to implement this in my application or both? Thanks!
<dabaR> Mewses: the one that does not work yet
<Mewses> dabaR: ofcourse, sorry.
<islington> anyone have any idea when kde 4.4 packages will be availible for testing in Karmic?
<ardchoille> weaselman: I'm not sure about that, best to read the grub page
<Obamacide> hi all, kids computer has 9.04 on it....after one of the updates....we lost the 1440 x 900 resolution......how do we get it back?
<yabasta> hi. anyone else have troube installing eagle mode? i got a couple errors and the files don't seem to have installed
<dabaR> hah, cool nick
<Obamacide> ty
<Mewses> dabaR: I get answers. 0-1ms.
<dabaR> Obamacide: did you read what ubottu says about resolution?
<zoug> allowoverride: 1525 is famous i guess, could apply to your 1520
<dabaR> you can actually ping it? weird.
<dabaR> and what about ping 4.2.2.1
<allowoverride> broadcom-wl driver ?
<Obamacide> no did he say something?
<jdahm> I'm getting errors about configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify every few minutes.  Is there a way to make this stop?
<Mewses> dabaR: One moment
<allowoverride> zoug ic
<zoug> allowoverride: dell mini
<Satzo> jdahm, do u need evolution alarm running?
<Bubbadood> NVIDIA ION HD Audio driver ... anyone ?
<allowoverride> k
<yabasta> this was the error: Building emJpeg failed, but that project is not so essential
<jdahm> Satzo: nope
<allowoverride> gonna have to usbstick that over to that box lol
<Mewses> dabaR: ...um
<allowoverride> no network
<Mewses> dabaR: my internet works..
<Satzo> jdahm, u can disable in system > prefs > startup apps
<yabasta> then i had a y/n/always prompt so i went with yes, i've googled the errors and can't find anything
<brain_> ubuntu_karmic
<dabaR> Mewses: ya, does seem like it. So just started working?
<Mewses> dabaR: looks like that yes.
<dabaR> Man, my systems powers are strong
<dabaR> ttyl
<zoug> allowoverride: :D
<plitter> i have a usb flash disc that i want to make into a startup disk, but when i push the format button in the program i get an error message dBus error the given volume was not found
<Mewses> dabaR: They sure are old pada..ubuntu..
<agf> hello u now any one how download red hat
<brain_> my totem is so heavy
<jdahm> Satzo: It has errors connecting to dbus it seems.  Yes I turned it off, thanks
<weaselman> I might be blind but I'm not seeing anything about my issue on the GrubHowTo page
<agf> ahd i install
<Obamacide> hi all, kids computer has 9.04 on it....after one of the updates....we lost the 1440 x 900 resolution......how do we get it back?  How do I ask ubottu
<plitter> i can find and format it via gparted and disk utility but it still wont make it...
<robbmunson> !resolution | Obamacide
<ubottu> Obamacide: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ardchoille> !resolution | Obamacide
<brain_> i dont know what do config to xine
<Mewses> dabaR: Just before i connected to this mIRC i did a router cleanup, i put all settings to the orginal settings. that could've done the trick
<weaselman> come to think of it, the last time I installed anything, I actually pulled the hard drive and plugged it into another machine that could select its boot device
<Satzo> Obamacide, system > prefs > display
<yabasta> no takers?
<weaselman> guess that's what I'll have to do this time
<Mewses> dabaR: well, i've learned something. That people in this channel and in this community is awesome! thank you for your time and help!
<Sylvie_> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and my touchpad is not working
<plouffe> since upgrade to koal yesterday, mysql won't start at bootup. I checked rcconf and it's listed, checked /etc/rc2d/ and it links to the correct script, but won't run at boot.
<Sylvie_> can someone help me resolve this issue?
<weaselman> ardchoille, thank you for trying
<Satzo> Sylvie_, google your make/model of laptop with the words touchpad ubuntu
<Sylvie_> Satzo, there is no result
<Satzo> whats your laptop make/model?
<Sylvie_> Acer Aspire 3000
<brain_> computer has 9.10 geforce 6100 onboard driver 173 but all player get errors
<yabasta> brb
<Sylvie_> Satzo, it worked for like 5 min.... then it stopped. I upgraded and updated everything, but it still won't work
<wirechief> Sylvie_: try using fn +f7 hold it for a few seconds to change state...
<Sylvie_> wirechief, trying
<wirechief> it toggles between on and off
<Sylvie_> wirechief, you're a genius
<Sylvie_> lol thanks
<wirechief> ;)
<brain_> in kaffeine rmvb without video in totem and mplayer is ok but too dark in totem  and too heavy in mplayer
<Sylvie_> thanks all
<zoug> wirechief: what does fn+f7 do, actually?
<wirechief> Sylvie_: i have a Acer Aspire One  and thats what does the trick, it does something in bios as it carries over with reboot.
<wirechief> zoug it toggles the touchpad mouse on /off
<zoug> wirechief: didnt knew that. thanks
<wirechief> if you use a external usb mouse you really need the mousepad off.
<airtonix> how does one discover which package a binary is bundled with for the purposes of obtaining the source code for said binary?
<alankila> airtonix: apt-get source package
<airtonix> alankila, no
<alankila> oh, sorry... dpks -S file
<erUSUL> airtonix: dpkg -S $(which command)
<Octoroks> Hello. I am having some problems with Grub. I have 2 partitions, a Windows partition and a Ubuntu partition. Grub will not display/load the Windows partition. Any help?
<ardchoille> airtonix: you can try: apt-cache search -n binary_name
<zoug> Octoroks: karmic?
<Octoroks> Yes.
<dabomb69> How do you enable X11 in ssh?
<alankila> dabomb69: /etc/ssh/ssh_config, change the Host * configuration
<alankila> it's one of the early commented options
<dabomb69> thanks
<plouffe> any idea why mysql won't run at boot time, even though there is a link in /etc/rc2.d/ and rcconf also lists mysql as enabled?
<zoug> Octoroks: can you pastebin you /boot/grub/brub.cfg?
<Octoroks> Alright. One second.
<linxeh> plouffe: mysql make baby jesus cry
<Fohn> So even with the latest repos me reinstalling grub did nothing to fix my error #15
<zoug> Fohn: install grub-pc only from synaptic and remove everything else
<zoug> Fohn: that is grub related.(frub,brub2)
<CokeNCode> hey guys, I wanna turn my linux box into a proxy server, that I can access via my web browser. Any suggestions  ?
<zoug> Fohn: sorry grub,grub2
<plouffe> linxeh stick a thumb up your butthole
<Fohn> zoug: Alright, thanks.
<ademos> Ubuntu 9.10: I have a 4-core CPU, but only 1 core was detected; any ideas?
<dAlfa89_> plouffe, linxeh, stop
<erUSUL> ademos: see the "dmesg" output
<Octoroks> zoug, give me a bit.
<zoug> ademos: sys monitor shows only 1?
<zoug> Octoroks: okay
<linxeh> dAlfa89_: it does though
<julian__> hello
<dAlfa89_> linxeh, still, everybody has their own choice in whatever, let him continue with his
<linxeh> plouffe: what happens if you do     sudo /etc/rc2.d/mysql start
<julian__> does anybody how to setup properly mplayer on a ps3 running xubuntu 9.10?
<ademos> erUSUL, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a67a57
<ademos> zoug, yes that's where I looked
<alankila> #
<alankila> [    0.010000] CPU: Unsupported number of siblings 4
<lint> .nick four
<brain_> well bye ubuntu karmic
<alankila> that's a new one.
<ademos> Ubuntu 9.04 detected all 4 cores of my CPU
<yabasta> back. any eagle mode users?
<linxeh> ademos: uhuh ? :)
<yabasta> i'm trying to install it but i'm coming across an error/warning, two of them actually, and google brings up nothing
<ademos> linxeh, sorry I was eleborating on an earlier question
<ademos> Ubuntu 9.04 detected all 4 cores of my CPU, but Ubuntu 9.10 only detects 1
<erUSUL> ademos: which cpu is this? do you boot with any kernel boot option? (nolapic noapic noacpi or the like) ??
<ademos> erUSUL, Intel Core 2 Quad, no special boot options
<stryker4real> im getting an error tryin to install a printer driver, please help thank you http://pastebin.com/m740aeb9c
<zoug> ademos: checked your BIOS?
<alankila> ademos: the key of the problem is the "Unsupported number of siblings: 4" message. I am not sure what to make of it, though.
<ademos> zoug, my bios? Well during boot-up, all 4 cores are detected; plus Ubuntu 9.04 and earlier detected all four
<erUSUL> ademos: i can see this [    0.020050] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.
<erUSUL> ademos: is clearly a kernel regression... report it.
<erUSUL> !bugs | ademos
<ubottu> ademos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ademos> erUSUL, alright thanks
<allowoverride> zoug: just a heads up, this box is too new to find any help on uforums.
<digitrev> \wc
<allowoverride> as im proving right now, looking at it
<zoug> allowoverride: yeah, i realized that.
<zoug> allowoverride: cant you find any 15XX series dell minis?
<zoug> allowoverride: could apply to you
<ademos> erUSUL, zoug, now this is interesting, cpuid is able to find the name of my CPU just fine: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
<ademos> and Hyper threading siblings: 4
<erUSUL> ademos: from the cpuid of the core it finds...
<ademos> erUSUL, but why would it report 4 threads if Linux itself is only finding 1?
<erUSUL> ademos: dunno
<ademos> erUSUL, alright well thanks
<Octoroks> There you go zoug.
<zoug> ademos: think it interacts with BIOS and not kernel i guess
<ademos> zoug, yes it appears to be a kernel issue...mysterious though, since it hasn't been a problem with every other kernel I've used
<carrotman> i have a big problem with my ubuntu it keeps repeating the same key and wont stop, it was doing the down key now it does the up key and i cannot turn it off its as if the button is being pushed down been having this problem for about a week
<erUSUL> ademos: did you change something in the bios between karmic and jaunty ?
<artistx> hola
<erUSUL> !es | artistx
<ubottu> artistx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<artistx> hola a todos
<zoug> ademos: think its kernel, but check your bios too, for any changes
<ademos> erUSUL, no change in BIOS
<ademos> zoug, alright I'll double check
<erUSUL> ademos: another weird dmesg line --> SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
<Charon_1> Wow, large channel. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my old Wibrain again, but the standard installer doesn't use the right screen and the MID version doesn't work period. The alternate installer for 8.04 requires that I mount my flashdrive onto cdrom before I can instal, but how do I do that?
<erUSUL> ademos: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1
<ademos> erUSUL, what's the different between a hotplug and non-hotplug CPU?
<ademos> *difference
<kushalsejwal> Greetings everyone. I am using karmic, and my external mic works on and off on my system. meaning it would work fine sometime while it fails to detect any input most of the time. any suggestions?
<zoug> Octoroks: sorry for the time, here you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<alankila> ademos: try this cpu option: pci=nommconf
<alankila> err... boot option
<erUSUL> ademos: my dualcore cpu gives --> SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
<ademos> alankila, 1.) what will that boot option do? 2.) How would I add that?
<ademos> erUSUL, well there's definitely an issue with my model then...
<Charon_1> Is anyone familiar with the alternate installer .iso?
<alankila> ademos: I have no clue what it does, but it solved someone's problem like yours. You add these by editing the grub kernel boot line, the one that specs root device etc.
<erUSUL> ademos: SMP motherboard not detected. SMP disabled SMP alternatives: switching to UP code <<<< three more courios lines
<ademos> erUSUL, hmm
<zoug> ademos: edit <e> your grub at start-up
<Beenbassin> Ok this one is a little long, I've been having problems getting ubuntu stable on my pc, I dual-boot  and downloaded using wubi, I searched the forms and found the right way to configure grub to bring up the launcher but after I had a session that died in the middle due to my battery running out I can't get back on. I get taken to the grub page, I try and run ubuntu but I get an error that says /dec/sda2 file path doesn't not e
<ademos> alankila, their problem was a multi-core only detecting 1?
<alankila> ademos: yes
<erUSUL> ademos: i would check bios settings related to CPU SMP etc...
<ademos> zoug, so instead of [del] for setup, press [e]?
<ademos> alankila, thanks
<Octoroks> Trying that as we speak, zoug.
<ademos> erUSUL, what should I look for in the BIOS?
<zoug> ademos: you will know when you get to the grub screen at start-up
<D_K_2> Hi all. i want ubuntu on this old cr-apple ibook (g3, 500mhz,2 usb ports) WITH a broken cdrom drive. it wont recognize the live usb install, anyone have any ideas?
<erUSUL> ademos: anything related to the cpu
<ademos> erUSUL, alright I'll check and report back
<D_K_2> and the mac rooms are full of useless, snobby geeks.
<alankila> ademos: the "nommconf" disables something called mmconfig that your system is also using according to the boot-up messages. You might be booting with cores disabled according to bios, or your bios may be bad. I don't know, try to fix it first from bios if there's anything suitable.
<Mister_Wiki> someone knows how to install ubuntu on windows XP
<Mister_Wiki> without lose my settings
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Charon_1> Err, anyone know how to mount a usb drive as a cdrom?
<david__> hello. what do i need to do to remove some grub entries on 9.10? there is no menu.lst
<Obamacide> <D_K_2> can u replace cdrom
<Mister_Wiki> Can I install Xampp on Ubuntu?
<D_K_2> Obamacide:  its a monster job, i have the link if you want a laugh
<D_K_2> lol
<D_K_2> Obamacide:  but its like my last resort
<Mewses> hah, my internet just worked and when i restarted the computer it went down, does this sound like a router issue more than a network card issue?
<Aklem> OHMY GOD IM SOOOO ANNOYED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Obamacide> okay <D_K_2> what about usb cdrom
<Obamacide> external
<zoug> david__: /boot/grub/grub.cfg? not the recommended way but works
<D_K_2> Obamacide:  lol thats actully a great idea, i have one sitting around here somewhere
<prodigel> one peksy problem with ubuntu 9.10: how do I deactivate those white on black notification that keep apearing?
<Obamacide> also what kind of usb stick are you using
<Aklem> my internet is 500b/s thats bytes per second
<sedd> I'm trying to reinstall grub2 from the livecd (9.10) but it complains that it can't find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda3, which is my 9.10 partition. Command was "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda" and /dev/sda3 is mounted on /mnt
<Scunizi> Mister_Wiki: use www.virtualbox.org to vm it..
<Charon_1> DK2, you can try to do what I'm doing, which is installing Ubuntu from a USB drive. There's a tool called unetbootin which does that for you.
<Mister_Wiki> Scunizi: OK
<Aklem> all because of my wireless card driver on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Aklem: go outside. take a long walk enjouy the fresh air. come back when less annoyed
<Obamacide> I've had one Sandisc stick that would never boot on a certain laptop....and another that worked fine
<Aklem> ndiswrapper isint installed
<erUSUL> Aklem: why you need ndiswrapper ?
<Scunizi> Mister_Wiki: after you're comfortable with ubuntu you can install for reall as a dual boot or wipe windows completely
<zoug> sedd: can you find stage1 on sda3?
<D_K_2> Obamacide  i have an 8gig sandisk cruzer with all the cruzer crap removed and i "burned" hardy first then karmic to it. works on every other computer ive used it on but this crapple wont recognize it
<Flannel> Aklem: Please stop using the enter key as puncutation.  It makes it difficult to follow what you're saying, and to help you.  Also, consider asking a question instead of telling a story.  You'll get answers faster that way.
<Mister_Wiki> Scunizi: Thanks.
<sedd> zoug: how do I find it? I can access that drive and see the whole thing yes
<sedd> ls
<sedd> haha
<EastDallas> join #ubuntu-dallas
<moumou> alooo
<Obamacide> <D_K_2> the one I had trouble with was a Cruzer as well.....I had to take u3 stuff off....but still won't boot this Dell INspiron 1300 but works on others fine....
<D_K_2> Charon_1:  lol thats the exact program i used, i even made an backup thats bootable from USB.
<Obamacide> What about trying a different usb stick <D_K_2>?
<Charon_1> And your problem is that it's not booting from the disk?
<D_K_2> Obamacide:  yeah that u3 stuff is garbage
<prodigel> one peksy problem with ubuntu 9.10: how do I deactivate those white on black notification that keep appearing on each pidgin message?
<zoug> sedd: sorry, forget that, its about the older grub
<MisterWiki> +e MisterWiki
<Aklem> cant make from source
<Aklem> need header
<Aklem> but all of that needs internet, or fast internet
<D_K_2> Charon_1:  it wont even recognize the usb when it boots
<Flannel> Aklem: ndiswrapper is in the repositories, what's wrong with that?
<Charon_1> Hey, this is stupid but it's annoying me. How do I scroll up in a console window?
<erUSUL> Aklem: we do not even now what wifi chip do you have yet
<Charon_1> pgup isn't doing a thing.
<D_K_2> Obamacide:  only 1 usb stick available, but i will find that external drive and cross my fingers
<Beenbassin> Ok this one is a little long, I've been having problems getting ubuntu stable on my pc, I dual-boot  and downloaded using wubi, I searched the forms and found the right way to configure grub to bring up the launcher but after I had a session that died in the middle due to my battery running out I can't get back on. I get taken to the grub page, I try and run ubuntu but I get an error that says /dec/sda2 file path doesn't not e
<Obamacide> <D_K_2> mine would do this.....light up when computer first turned on....then I hit f12 to select usb device to boot from...then as soon as it goes to boot from usb...light goes off....and nothing
<Flannel> Aklem: Also, ndiswrapper (and build-essential) are available on the CD you used to install with.
<Obamacide> when I hit f12 it would see the cruzer.....but never boot from it.  I'd try another usb stick first....
<prodigel> charitwo, shift+pageup
<prodigel> Charon_1, shift+pageup
<zoug> sedd: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX should work, IF you had grub previously
<D_K_2> Obamacide:  heh i cant even get that far. its an old ibook and i know dapper supported it, but the new stuff is still supposed to work, just not supported by conical
<Charon_1> Prodi, thanks
<Charon_1> lol
<Obamacide> <D_K_2> go with the external drive...hopefully it works
<david_brent> hi
<D_K_2> Obamacide: ive used this stick on multiple computers with this live cd on it, it definetly works
 * fonebone looks about
<david_brent> any suggestion on how to convert a FLV to a animated gif?
<D_K_2> Obamacide: thanks for everything, good answer about a mac in ubuntu channel
<D_K_2> and the mac rooms are useless
<D_K_2> preppy nerds
<D_K_2> lol
<D_K_2> THX
<sedd> zoug: right but it doesn't. Google brings up a bunch of bug reports on debian lists with that error, so I'll just reinstall 9.10 (hadn't hardly used it anyway.) Unless someone can think of something. The error again is "grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda3. Check your device.map."
<Obamacide> im not sure what causes the issue. but like i said <D_K_2> when I switched to a different usb...then I was able to boot this laptop....but with the cruzer never.
<Charon_1> Hey, I still have the problem of needign to mount this usb drive so that the alternative install lets me it to install Ubuntu.
<canthus13> Anyone hear of UNR sporting 'Java Web Browser' instead of firefox?
<Charon_1> In the "Detect and mount CD-ROM" step, it asks me to mount a custom cd-rom drive, but pointing it to /dev/sdb1 isn't working.
<zoug> sedd: so,your device.map is messy
<Obamacide> <D_K_2> yeah, mac people probably think you are nuts to even want to try a different OS.....
<zoug> sedd: give it a check
<Scunizi> How do I force FF to refresh a page by *actually* looking at the server and reloading the content?
<rjune> Scunizi, ctrl-f5
<Archilles> How do I access a USB in terminal?
<Scunizi> rjune: not working
<rjune> or hold ctrl and click on refresh
<Obamacide> <D_K_2> come back later and let us know how it went with external drive
<sedd> zoug: where is device.map?
<DasEi1> Archilles: list per fdisk -l, mount , cd there
<riverbird> msg nickserv identify be9fairy
<rjune> Scunizi, are you sure it's ff caching it?
<bdirgo> shit yea im in the irc
<Charon_1> yeah
<rjune> You can always disable the cache
<hyperstream> lol Riverbird!
<Charon_1> I won't tell anyone.
<david_brent> riverbird: put a / infront of msg
<david_brent> :D
<riverbird> too funny - ooops
<Charon_1> Better change your pass just in case.
<Charon_1> double lol
<hyperstream> lol
<riverbird> typo
<zoug> sedd: dont remember, should be on /boot/grub/
<Scunizi> rjune: it's a site that I'm building with joomla and I'm making changes the checking in a different tab.. one page is stuck and won't update with the new info.. Chrome however renders it correctly
<BOZG> That's you never identify yourself in a room :P
<BOZG> Always do it in the network window !
<rjune> Scunizi, then disable the cache.
<sedd> zoug: it's empty
<sedd> its there but its empty
<xlberz> i have a monitor that natively handles 2048x1152, however gnome-display-properties only allows me to go up to 1680x1050, which is the max resolution of my 2nd monitor. when I run the larger monitor alone I can select 2048x1152. any way of having both of them running at their max resolution? thanks
<Scunizi> rjune: even after clearing the cache it stil is doing it. :(
<Bong> what is ubuntus photo editor program called?
<rjune> could be joomla caching it
<rjune> restart apache is the easy way to verify that.
<Scunizi> rjune: no.. Chrome work fine with the updates..
<Archilles> DasEil: what mount options?
<Phuzion> Hello.... needing help with random frequent  internet crashes with wireless.. running 8.10
<i_is_broke> crap there are a lot of updates today/
<Haak> my right menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)" { insmod ntfs set root=(hd0,3) search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 64B2AE36B2AE0C9C chainloader +1}
<Scunizi> rjune: it's a commercial ISP.. there's no restarting their server.
<Scunizi> Bong: gimp
<Haak> I can not add windows 7  ubuntu grub
#ubuntu 2009-12-12
<Archilles> DasEil: Oops nevermind.  I accidently added -t.  plain mount works fine.  Thanks.
<Haak> please help me
<Scunizi> rjune: I had to close then reopen FF for it to update.. what a pain.
<Bong> thank you scunizi
<zoug> sedd: update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<Ult_m4t3> I can't join a channel =(
<daftykins> hi all, i'm using a program called quicksynergy which depends upon 'synergy' however instead of using synergy, i'm using the same binaries provided by a .deb. i want to be able to reinstall quicksynergy without dependancies so i don't get updates broken due to it trying to pull in 'synergy' but failing. any ideas?
<GENT> Ult_m4t3, type /JOIN then the desired chanel
<Ult_m4t3> how can I do to join a channel?
<Ult_m4t3> but it's not here
<Ult_m4t3> it's on IrcNet
<mlissner> Hi, does anybody know how to adjust the drop shadow to be bigger in Compiz/emerald on Karmic? I've tried the obvious, but it's not working.
<Phuzion> Can anyone help with frequent  internet crashes with wireless.. running 8.10
<Scunizi> Ult_m4t3: that's not a channel it's a server..
<GENT> Ult_m4t3, like /JOIN ##apple
<Scunizi> Ult_m4t3: try typing ... /connect irc.ircnet.net
<thiebaude> Ult_m4t3, xchat has itcnet
<thiebaude> ircnet
<sedd> zoug: I think you have to chroot into the drive to do those and I tried that and I think that's how I zapped device map. Anyway I wrote it by hand (I've only got two drives) and now grub-install --root-directory=/mnt seems to have worked
<Archilles> What is command to unmount?
<zoug> why dont you chroot to that partition
<zoug> sedd: oki
<syn2fin> Anyone familiar with a good opensource music notation software that is GUI based? It must bbe grapohical, it is for my Mom
<ardchoille> Archilles: umount
<sedd> zoug: I found some webpage that had a method involving chrooting and i tried that but it didn't work and I think maybe that's where my device.map went.
<GENT> syn2fin, its called a pencil
<Mewses> Q: Hello! im having a network issue, I cannot connect to the internet with the baseunit which is using ubuntu 9.10 and a wired connection, Im currently on my laptop and i can see that the router (belkin) is responding to the computer since its giving it a ip "192.168.2.2". Everything should work, i have tried making the ip static. restarted "networking" a doussins of times.
<Archilles> ardchoille: easy peasy thanks
<syn2fin> GENT: ha ha!
<zoug> sedd: why dont you install on /dev/sda?
<Ult_m4t3> last time I did so fast, I can't even remember... I wanna join a Server... diff from this one...
<zoug> sedd: that would be easier i guess, only diff grub wont be on your sda3
<thiebaude> Ult_m4t3, do you have xchat?
<Flannel> Ult_m4t3: /connect [server]
<Ult_m4t3> yes, I do... and let me try that
<thiebaude> in the network list
<Phuzion> Can anyone help with frequent  internet crashes with wireless.. running 8.10
<sedd> zoug: I think I got it. rewriting device.map by hand worked. Got grub back then just had to update-grub (from the on-disk 9.10 installation, not the livecd) and now I've got win7 and 9.10 working
<sedd> thanks for your help
<Quan-Time> Phuzion: you mean the net drops off all the time ?
<zoug> sedd: oh great!
<ZeroKewl> i need help
<ZeroKewl> how do i set this fixed sound latency with "s_alsa_pcm plughw:0" and "s_alsa_latency 0"
<Archilles> How do you check the mounted partitions/devices in terminal?
<GENT> ZeroKewl, well your on a help channel...
<ZeroKewl> how do i ste mine to that
<ZeroKewl> set*
<erUSUL> Archilles: cat /proc/mounts
<thinkl1> I'm getting terrible performance w/ clutter & glxgears also runs extraordinarily slowly. I have a GeForce6200 and am using nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx-185). Any ideas where to start troubleshooting?
<Quan-Time> Archilles:  they should apear in /mount
<Phuzion> Quan-Time yes, it's been happening more frequent of late... i thought at one point cause ff wasn't pointing to the newest update, then I thought it was java... but after the last 2 dropped connections... I'm beginning to think maybe it's the connection itself in my settings?
<erUSUL> thinkl1: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Quan-Time> Phuzion: i get it a bit too, not looked into it.. i can live with it.. it only dc's for a second and comes back.. just a "lag"
<Quan-Time> but it does indeed disconnect.. i alway thought it was checking my cred's on the server side
<Quan-Time> making sure im the right person who i say i am
<Phuzion> Quan-time mine isn't just a lag though mine tries to find the connection then can't find any wireless in range
<thinkl1> erUSUL: Okay -- nothing obvious there. Should I look for something in particular? Or pastebin?
<Quan-Time> Phuzion: when you connect, how is the reception ? good ? you might have an obstacle in the way giving yhou bad signal ??
<syk> when i boot my pc up, there is like 10 different grub menu options, how do i find the grub2 list?
<sedd> I just installed 9.10 on a new system and everytime it boots I get this new crash reporter, the red ! tray icon, but it just says "your system encountered a serious kernel problem." How do I check what it was? Which log?
<DasEi1> syk: /etc/grub.d/grub.cgf
<DasEi1> cfg
<thinkl1> erUSUL: Here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/339586/
<D_K_2> Obamacide:  heh, ok, external cdrom is dead. wont power on, and im thinking it never may. soooooo.... "F" it for now?  Just for laughs...  http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iBook-G3-12-Inch-Optical-Drive/133/1  .....i recommend slideshow, its alot of pages.
<Phuzion> Quan-time obstacle?  I'm not far from the router right now... and I have full bars... I notice the problem seems to occur only after I've gone into Yahoo Spades that uses Java... but I don't see how Java would tie up my whole connection?
<DasEi1> syk: sorry, /etc/default/grub   > edit this to make changes
<Quan-Time> i have eth0 plugged in.. ive got net (duh).. my win7 file server has net.. last night i was moving files around perfectly, this morn after a update, i cant even see the server.. im browsing with nautilus.. - i can ping it fine.. ideas ?
<yellowrooster> Hello everyone. I have a netbook that does not come with an optical/disc drive built-in. It has, however, a built-in card-reader. I need to run the Recovery CD. Is it possible to transfer the data from the Recovery CD to a memory card and then have the netbook run off the memory card when I boot it up?
<sedd> yellowrooster: which netbook?
<Quan-Time> Phuzion: ive no idea.. but java and yahoo... eww
<Jamed> !usb | yellowrooster
<ubottu> yellowrooster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yellowrooster> sedd: asus eee pc
<Quan-Time> yellowrooster: if your bios supports usb or "other device" booting, yes its possible.. but its 100% reliant on that
<Phuzion> quan-time LOL, believe me I feel you on the java eww... I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 8.10 while dual booting to Win XP.... and I've had the damndest time tryin to trouble shoot problems... one of which being Java
<yellowrooster> Jamed. for practical purposes, is USB=built-in memory card reader?
<yellowrooster> Quan-Time: ok. i'll check the bios
<Archilles> Quan-Time, erUSUL: in /proc/mounts is this a list of all partitions/devices mounted? for eg. it says 'none /sys sysfs rw, nosuid, nodev, noexec 0 0'
<Mewses> Phuzion: have you checked so its not out of date?
<Jamed> yellowrooster: there is a usb port, every netbook has at least one
<yellowrooster> Jamed, i think you're misunderstanding. i would like to boot up from a built-in memory card reader. What does USB have to do with it?
<Quan-Time> Archilles: cat /proc/mounts   that lists everything
<sedd> yellowrooster: most people boot from usb drives. Many usbdrives take memory card media
<Phuzion> Mewses.... checked to see what isn't out of date?  I just installed the OS and the Java... everything is clean install and up to date
<sedd> if your bios recognizes the card reader as a bootable device then you're fine
<Jamed> yellowrooster: er... you want to use a flash device to boot from it?
<yellowrooster> sedd, why are you talking about USB drives?
<Mewses> Phuzion: i've been afk for the last 15 minutes, is your firefox freezing?
<sedd> because that's what I (and most others) know
<Archilles> Quan-Time: okay
<syk> this is my grub.cfg, i have several boot options and im not sure which ones to remove from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/339590/
<yellowrooster> Jamed, i want to boot from an SD-card that I will put into the built-in/internal SD card reader of the netbook
<pasbarteam> hi all, i'm newbie. i need some help.
<Quan-Time> if its mounted properly, it should be in /media from memory.. which means you can instantly go into its dir
<pasbarteam> how to create file & printer sharing on local area network in ubuntu? my other computer using WinXP. thank.
<Ult_m4t3> this is crazy... i can't believe i'm sucha newbie with this...
<Jamed> yellowrooster: i don't know if any bios can boot from sd cards, i don't think so
<Phuzion> Mewses no... I solved my firefox/java issue (I think)  I'm having problems holding a wireless connection... however I seem to only be getting the problem when playing spades in yahoo... then my connection drops and after time I can't see any wireless signals within range
<Out_Cold> so i was invited to Google Wave. This seems like an awesome collaborative tool for devs or any other groups. I have invites for anyone interested
<yellowrooster> jamed, oh know. But I know what I can do!!! I can put the SD card into a USB Memory Card reader.
<sedd> yellowrooster: follow the instructions to make a bootable usb disk, but apply them to your memory card. At boot up, look for some option, Delete or F12 or something, to boot from your memory card reader. If not, then find a USB memory card reader or just a usb drive. They are a dime a dozen
<mohsen> hi
<yellowrooster> maybe my netbook's bios will allow booting from USB. I should check it now.
<Jamed> yellowrooster: that should work
<Archilles> Quan-Time: okay
<Mewses> Phuzion: Ok.
<syk> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Phuzion> so far I haven't been disconnected from the net... I'm beginning to think the disconnection problem is associated w/ Yahoo or Java... more than likely Java more than Yahoo
<Ult_m4t3> can anyone please help me set this XChat to join a server?
<DasEi1> Ult_m4t3: go ahead
<sedd> trying to make a usb image using Ubuntu's USB Startup Disk Creator and when I choose the .iso it just doesn't show up in the box afterward. Does that mean it's not valid or something? Is there an easy command to do this? mkisofs or something?
<Ult_m4t3> I wanna look for a channel I can't seem to find
<Ult_m4t3> I'm a newbie on this... x_x
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Obamacide> Ult_m4t3 what channel u want?
<RickRoll> which channel?
<pasbarteam> how to create file & printer sharing on local area network in ubuntu? my other computer using WinXP. thank.
<DasEi1> Ult_m4t3: /list for a listing (takes some time ); which channel ?
<g_giulio> Hi guys,some one know how to erase simple but big file on a partition in ntfs,thans!
<Quan-Time> Phuzion: ive seen win32 progs that kill entire networks.. like, 300+ computer LANS
<Ult_m4t3> gaytorrent.ru
<Ult_m4t3> that one
<Helsinkiii> so i normally mount my 40GB internal HD every day to access my data right. I tried copying all my data from there onto my main HD, and since this morning, my 40GB HD appears empty, although is still says there is space taken up
<Frans-Willem> Has anyone ever succeeded in getting OpenVPN running in bridged mode on Ubuntu? Currently my box is completely unreachable once I run bridge-start :/
<Helsinkiii> i can't access any of my data
<Quan-Time> until one certain douche bag stops doing what he was doing
<DasEi1> g_giulio: rm, but be carefull , better mv it before, if unsure
<Phuzion> Quan-time.... I'm really beginnin to think it's associated w/ Sun or FF though
<DasEi1> Ult_m4t3: doesn't sound like irc to me
<Ult_m4t3> it is...
<Quan-Time> id guess sun java.. thats always doing weird things
<Ult_m4t3> Our official IRC-Channel is #Gaytorrent.ru . Please follow our IRC-Channel Rules!
<Ult_m4t3> You can also use your own client: irc://irc.gaytorrent.ru:6667/Gaytorrent.ru.
<FloodBot1> Ult_m4t3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi1> Ult_m4t3:  /j #Gaytorrent.ru  in your messenger
<Helsinkiii> so i normally mount my 40GB internal HD every day to access my data right. I tried copying all my data from there onto my main HD, and since this morning, my 40GB HD appears empty, although is still says there is space taken up
<Phuzion> Quan-time yes it seems fishy.... but I don't see how Sun could bash my entire connection and make me have to keep restarting
<Led-Hed> I did a dist-upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 and lost my RAID array.  How can I rebuild it without loosing the data?
<skyl> I want to replace one page of a pdf with a 1-page pdf or png, any ideas?
<ZeroKewl> is there a way to get rid of pulseaudio all together
<Jamed> Ult_m4t3: you have to connect to irc.gaytorrent.ru and then join #gaytorrent.ru
<Jamed> Ult_m4t3: thats what their website sys
<DasEi1> !pm | g_giulio
<ubottu> g_giulio: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ult_m4t3> Jamed how do I do that?
<t0rc> I want to revert my version of bluez; is there an easy way to do that? I'm using Karmic and want to go back to Jaunty's version of the libs.
<ago> #john cicco
<Jamed> Ult_m4t3: don't know, i don't use xchat
<Quan-Time> i cant browse my local network, and i could before last nights update.. ideas ?
<sedd> ult_m4t3: /server irc.gaytorrent.ru
<DasEi1>  g_giulio: if you're new to rm (man rm), then first mv (move the file ) in an empty dir, so less change of chaos by rm
<DasEi1> sedd: don't forget j or join
<DasEi1> g_giulio: *chance
<sedd> too late
<DasEi1> ooh
<hikenboot> hello can anyone recommend an NNTP client that supports biaries (with a gui) that will allow for adding a list of news servers
<hikenboot> list  of news servers from a text file
<redouane> hey quick question i have 2 other pcs on my home network usually i type the pcs name on vnc to coptrol them, however this doesnt seem to work under ubuntu (entering their ips does work) what can i do so ubuntu recognize their names
<yellowrooster> ok., guys, i have the recovery disc in my main computer. how do i put it on the SD card so that the SD card will be just like the disc?
<yellowrooster> is it simply copying files?
<syk> this is my grub.cfg, i have several boot options and im not sure which ones to remove from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/339590/
<Jamed> !usb | yellowrooster, putting it on a sd card is the same thing
<ubottu> yellowrooster, putting it on a sd card is the same thing: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yellowrooster> Jamed, ok. thanks! i'll look there.
<ago> 79.9.142.198
<EMPulse> Hey you guys, is anyone familiar with the OpenPandora project and will the device be able to run Ubuntu?
<gdiz> hey everyone, what is the name of the program that allows connections via vnc?
<Quan-Time> tightVNC ?
<ago> 79.9.142.198
<bazhang> ago, ??
<queso> my hard drive is being accessed like crazy, but no processes are eating any cpu. how can I find out what's chugging my drive?
<lolmac404> Hi, i recentely installed ubuntu 9.1, i'm having a huge problem with pppoe, in ubuntu previous versions it worked perfectly, in this new version of ubuntu, i have to choose between wired connection, OR dsl connection, but i use a dsl connection THROUGH a wired connection, so in other OS and older versions of ubuntu, i used a wired connection + a dsl connection that was dialed (pppoe)
<lolmac404> ps; i have a modem connected to a wireless router, the wireless router is set to do the DHCP and the modem is in bridge mode.
<Quan-Time> hmm, i STILL cant access network shares.. im trying to see a win7 machine,. it was fine last night before an update, same workgroup.. ideas ??
<shellfish> ayo guys, i'm lookin for some lyrics downloader program for all my music library, rhythmbox's suposed to do it, but it doesn't, covers neither.
<Quan-Time> i can ping it fine.
<nameless|> I seem to be having a problem installing unreal ircd on my server. I keep getting this error: http://nameless.pastebin.com/m1a9b80d7  I'm not really sure what to do.
<DasEi1> lolmac404: try sudo pppoeconf
<lolmac404> DasEi1
<lolmac404> i tried
<lolmac404> when i restarted the computer
<lolmac404> the network connections didn't connect, they were unselectable
<lolmac404> the message "Not managed" was showed
<DasEi1> lolmac404: how do you connect ? pc-cat5-modem ?
<lolmac404> DasEi1: PC-WirelessRouter-Modem
<kchapman> hey, I have a multi-user clean install of ubuntu 9.10, and I would like to set up the nbr launcher for my sister
<lolmac404> i set the router to DHCP
<lolmac404> the modem is in bridge mode
<Helsinkiii> so i normally mount my 40GB internal HD every day to access my data right. I tried copying all my data from there onto my main HD, and since this morning, my 40GB HD appears empty, although is still says there is space taken up
<kchapman> 's account, but none other.
<DasEi1> lolmac404: ic, router provides dhcp ?
<lolmac404> yes
<kchapman> I need clean 9.10 for work restrictions.
<ZykoticK9> lolmac, if you're getting "not managed" it is because there is something setup with /etc/network/interfaces - and thus network manager will not apply
<DasEi1> lolmac404: that connection works (sudo dhclient) ?
<lolmac404> DasEi1: the network connection? or this (sudo dhclient)
<DasEi1> lolmac404: the ip ident from router to pc
<lolmac404> DasEi1
<Helsinkiii> so i normally mount my 40GB internal HD every day to access my data right. I tried copying all my data from there onto my main HD, and since this morning, my 40GB HD appears empty, although is still says there is space taken up
<Helsinkiii> so i normally mount my 40GB internal HD every day to access my data right. I tried copying all my data from there onto my main HD, and since this morning, my 40GB HD appears empty, although is still says there is space taken up
<lolmac404> the network was working fine
<FloodBot1> Helsinkiii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Helsinkiii> someone, please
<Helsinkiii> i have important data here
<lolmac404> i was accessing the other pcs in the network and using terminal server client, should i test the (sudo dhclient) ?
<DasEi1> yes, lolmac404
<lolmac404> ok
<lolmac404> i will be right back
<nameless|> Helsinkiii: best bet is to not spam the channel with "OMG, PLS, I NEED HELP!!!!11!"
<Helsinkiii> alright
<Helsinkiii> i'm just friggin dying here
<Helsinkiii> 30GB of music, university documents, GONE
<Kamokow> How can I install a Swedish keyboard layout? Also, how would I be able to switch between them easily (like a hotkey)? (On windows I could press ALT+Shift and they would switch between each other)
<Jamed> Helsinkiii: what filesystem is on the hd?
<Kamokow> Helsinkiii: Have you tried mounting it on another PC?
<LjL> Helsinkiii: you didn't explain yourself very well. you said you tried copying - did that fail? if so, how?
<Helsinkiii> no
<_CommandeR_> How do you restart gnome panels settings in ubuntu karmic
<_CommandeR_> ?
<Helsinkiii> LjL: i tried moving all my data, and it said 3 files couldn't be moved
<ganymede> i have a root access to box that is an LDAP client and all user information is stored an an LDAP server that i don't have access to. is there a way to add myself to a group only on this box here but not make any changes to the LDAP user? sort of like cascade group memberships...? (more specifically, i'm not part of the fuse group according to the LDAP server but i want to do sshfs on this box here)
<LjL> moving != copying
<Helsinkiii> so i'm like, ok. nothing ends up being transferred
<Kamokow> _CommandeR_ System->Preferences->Main Menu (im pretty sure)
<Helsinkiii> boot up my pc, HD is empty
<LjL> Helsinkiii: eh, of course that is not the case.
<skyl> I have 1)printed the document, 2)signed the relevant page 3)scanned it back it.  So, now I have a pdf that I need to replace one of the pages
<Kamokow> _CommanR_: And there should be a little "Revert" button
<LjL> Helsinkiii: if you move files, they get moved. if the moving gets interrupted because of an error, then the rest doesn't get moved - but what has been moved has been moved
<_CommandeR_> Kamokow, it is not only the menus but the whole panel
<skyl> I can open the pdf in gimp and replace the image .. but how do I build the pdf back ... gimp won't save a bunch of layers images to pdf it doesn't look like
<Kamokow> _CommandeR_: Oh sorry, I misunderstood.
<aliciapg> can anyone help me with running kdenlive? it currently gives me an error msg
<Helsinkiii> LjL: my 40GB HD still says 30.2 GB used
<kchapman> skyl: Gimp is a raster editor, so by definition if you render a PDF in it, it will be lossy
<skyl> kchapman, lossy can be fine, do you have a quicker/easier solution?
<kchapman> skyl: you might try inkscape, which is a surprisingly good pdf editor. (c: not perfect yet, though. :P It's fast and WYSIWIG though.
<Jamed> Helsinkiii: hidden files maybe?
<skyl> what about a series of images, any format ... build into pdf .. that must be possible ...
<Helsinkiii> jamed:nope
<Marc128000> Anybody know what directory chrome installs to from the beta .deb?
<Helsinkiii> i might kill myself
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, you might want to check if the drive has a .Trash folder with your files in it...
<Helsinkiii> how do i do that
<freeqstyler> hello
<freeqstyler> i have problem with conky
<Kamokow> Helsinkiii: Also, before doing anything extreme, you could try mounting the drive on another pc, see if you can see your files there
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, cd to where the drive is mounted then do an "ls -a" and see if anything like .Trash(BLAHBLAH) is there
<lolmac> DasEi1
<lolmac> the network was fine
<lolmac> everything working
<Helsinkiii> how do i go from dekstop/to HD
<freeqstyler> i set own_window_type to override and it is rendered under nautilus layer (when i kill nautilus, conky shows up)
<DasEi1> lolmac404: so the problem is your modem and router
<riverbird> skyl, in gimp i think you can print to pdf
<lolmac> dae
<lolmac> DasEi1
<riverbird> you may have to flatten the image first, not sure
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, open a terminal and type "mount" and you 'should' see where your drive is mounted
<lolmac> i will try putting the dhcp to the modem
<DasEi1> lolmac: no, the modem acccepts any ip, you got to set the router doing the ppoe
<Helsinkiii> ZykoticK9:i get a bunch of shit
<DasEi1> lolmac: does the router have a webinterface ?
<skyl> riverbird, but I have 13 pages/layers and it seems to only do 1
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, do you know where you mount your 40G drive?
<Helsinkiii> no
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, is this an internal drive or an external drive?
<Anacranom> can any OP tell me if there is support for OSS here? or is it only pulse-audio issues?
<riverbird> skyl, can you flatten the image and save it all as something else, then print?
<ZykoticK9> Anacranom, OSS is like way old - are you sure you don't mean ALSA?
<skyl> riverbird, hmmm, but then the layers/pages are lost?
<riverbird> yup
<riverbird> mmaybe save your layers as a gimp native file first, then open and work from a copy?
<K|nG> Hii :A have a 3 Times i ask for that but not successful :S, i had make a sudo pppoeconf and i had made 2 of them but Mistake how i can Remove that and make New one?
<Helsinkiii> ZykoticK9 internal
<skyl> I have 13 page pdf, I want to replace page 11 with an image/pdf/whatever
<turtle411> where am i?
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, sata or ide?
<Helsinkiii> SATA
<Helsinkiii> ZykoticK9 sata
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, try "mount | grep sd" this should show only your SATA drives
<Anacranom> ZykoticK9, um... Alsa is one, tied in with pulseaudio,,, OSS is separate...
<ZykoticK9> Anacranom, what are you trying?
<riverbird> maybe i dont understand what youre trying to do ..
<redouane> how to restart the x server?
<skyl> riverbird, sign a pdf and send it back
<marcelo> Hi fellas. I installed ubuntu 9.10 a few days ago, and since then, it keeps making a noise. Its like the the sound output opens and then closes. My friend has the very same problem. Is that a known issue?
<Helsinkiii> ZykotickK9:/dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro), and /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<turtle_> is 41 gigs enough space for my ubuntu filesystem?
<manugg> turtle_: more than enough
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, in a terminal "cd /media/disk" then "ls -a" and see if there is .Trash
<Helsinkiii> oh shit!
<Helsinkiii> is says "Files"
<Helsinkiii> that's where all my files are
<skyl> turtle_, I'm running a few partitions on 40 gigs right here...
<FloodBot1> Helsinkiii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Helsinkiii> ZykoticK9:ls: cannot access Files: Input/output error...."Files"
<id10t> 'lo all
<riverbird> you want to replace the whole 11 page or just layer your signature in it?
<Anacranom> not trying anything ZykoticK9 .. i have used OSS on ubuntu for the past 4 years, need to know if support for it is going away, because Alsa/pulseaudio seems to be primary?
<Kamokow> Can I make a drive mount on startup in Karmic?
<id10t> how can i force marking a filesystem as clean? i need to remove a ext3 journal and it won't do it unless fs is clean... i found where debugfs can mark it dirty.. need opposite
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, that's NOT good news....  not sure what to suggest - hopefully someone else has some input
<skyl> I'm going to have to break out the LaTeX to sign a pdf and send it back?  that's hard to believe
<redouane> hey how to restart the x server?
<bastidrazor> Kamokow: yes, add its uuid and mount point to /etc/fstab
<Kamokow> bastidrazor: thanks :)
<switch10_> what do you all recommend for backing up??  I use back in time, It backs up great, but when restoring the GUI freezes up.  looking for an alternative...
<ZykoticK9> Anacranom, OSS is very old and was replaced with ALSA years ago, now Ubuntu uses Pulse...
<riverbird> hmm ..
<sabat> what is the command to look in a folder for a file containing a word
<bastidrazor> redouane: log out then back in or in a terminal type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Marc128000> redouane, /etc/init/gdm stop -> /etc/init/gdm start (assuming you are using gnome)
<id10t> sabat - you want grep
<redouane> thx
<id10t> sabat - assuming they are text files... otherwise, you want strings and then pipe output to grep
<DasEi1> switch10_: unison plays nice
<switch10_> DasEi1: thanks I'll check it out
<Anacranom> ZykoticK9, the old oss kernel code from the 90's has nothing to do with the latest code from opensound.com
<Helsinkiii> does anyone have any ideas ,, i'm about to puke
<id10t> Helsinkiii, what is the issue?
<ZykoticK9> Anacranom, I know that OpenSolaris certainly uses OSS and gets quite good audio, I'm really not sure what the current support on Ubuntu is like -- best of luck man.
<Anacranom> can any OP tell me if there is support for OSS here? or is it only pulse-audio issues?
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, in a terminal type "dmesg" and see if you see a bunch of I/O errors listed
<Helsinkiii> id10t: it says input/output error on my internal, secondary HD
<ZykoticK9> Anacranom, this channel only supports Ubuntu related items - see if there is an OSS channel to ask your question(s) in
<Helsinkiii> id10t: i tried copying my data from there to my main HD one day, said certain files couldn't be moved, clicked ok. files weren't moved at all
<riverbird> skyl, what distro and gimp are you using - mine seems to let me do that no prob ..
<Helsinkiii> rebooted, everything was gone, but it still sees my main "Files" folder in there
<arkady> Hi, I am trying to connect to my broadband connection in ubuntu 9.10. I have set up a DSL connection, have selected Automatic PPOe and have entered the coorect uname/pwd in the settings. Still no luck. Any ideas of whats going wrong?
<adm1> Afaik oss is ubuntu related since it works in ubuntu at the driver level
<Helsinkiii> but when i try to access it i get input/output error
<id10t> Helsinkiii, try copying from command line - but i/o errors usually indicate death or near death
<skyl> riverbird, karmic defaults
<adm1> I reckon the ati questions would get booted too?
<b0nn> hrm, I have hit a bump upgrading jaunty -> karmic
<Helsinkiii> id10t: i did notice my HD getting slower, the days before this happened
<b0nn> I cannot boot, because the drives never mount
<b0nn> any ideas where to start?
<Helsinkiii> id10t: is there ANYTHING i can do. i have papers due that are on here
<riverbird> skyl, i opened a 30 pg pdf from the gimp menu - it asked me to select a page to import for editing
<Anacranom> ZykoticK9, what??? this has EVERTHING to do with #ubuntu! if this channel and OS is only going to support Alsa/Pulseaudio-- and NOT OSS, then i need to know!!!!!
<xeer> Could someone recommend a command line audio client that can read a .pls that contains url streams? Obviously, mplayer fails. Totem is too heavy and has lots of delay/lockups when dealing with streaming mp3
<switch10_> say I had some .avi files within directories within a directory called movies, and I wanted to mv just the .avi files to another location, like this: mv *.avi /media/drive/videos, what flags should I put in??
<id10t> Helsinkiii, a forensics tool may be able to pull one or two files off...
<riverbird> from there i can layer in an image of a signature, then resave the page
<Haak> ubuntu grub2 problem windows 7 open now
<id10t> Helsinkiii, or depending on what the issue is, some time in the freezer (w/ plastic bag to keep moisture off)
<skyl> riverbird, and then save to pdf?
<switch10_> xeer: have you tried mpg123??
<adm1> Anacranom: maybe the nvidia questions have nothing to do with ubuntu either
<riverbird> skyl, select print, then to pdf
<epoxy> HI
<Anacranom> true,,, adm1 but the envy ones do??? when i first joined here, if you even mentioned "envy" they were threatening to kick you
<marc_> I have a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] and cannot get the 3d effects to work, what do I need to install to fix this?
<_CommandeR_> is there a way to restore gnome-panels to default ?
<Flannel> Anacranom: Envy has come a long way to be a reasonable utility.  It's certainly not the top choice, but if you have to do drivers that way, it's gotten better.
<adm1> Anacranom, what I'm hearing so far is that gnome is removing all support for any mixers except for pulseaudio
<adm1> Anacranom, didn't hear that on this channel tho
<skyl> riverbird, I think I found a totally stupid and annoying way to do it .. by converting all the pages to jpg and then using imagemagick
<Anacranom> Flannel, i agree, however, #1 it embeds itself way too deep,and #2 it really isn't needed with propper support
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to downgrade mlt?
<ganymede> how do i get out of a sudo password prompt? ctrl+c or ctrl+d don't seem to work
<Flannel> Anacranom: Unfortunately we can't do much about #2, as that's mostly at the whims of the hardware manufacturers.
<Out_Cold> ganymede, hit enter
<rodgerr> I am about to upgrade my hardware processor (Athalon 32 bit) and motherboard to get access to virtualization with a new AMD Athalon 64.  I want to just put the hard drive into the new machine.  I will use the same video card.  I am pretty sure that will work since the 32 bit architecture is available in the 64 bit version of the AMD Athalon 64.  What is the best way to get Ubuntu to update...
<rodgerr> ...to the 64 bit version... and can anyone see any issues I may face (first time updating hardware in a Linux environment)
<ganymede> Out_Cold, but that generates failed password entries in auth.log
<Out_Cold> ganymede, yes... yes it does
<xeer> envy bricked my system. luckily I'm not a noob.
<xeer> marc_: you could try the radeon drivers
<baghera> Bonsoir!
<ganymede> Out_Cold, is there a way to drop out of a sudo prompt without generating failure entries in auth.log?
<xeer> switch10_: [mpg123.c:942] error: Initial seek failed: Error reading the stream. (code 18)
<ozzloy> i'm getting "...:in `require': no such file to load -- soap/wsdlDriver (LoadError)"
<skyl> skyl@SCSI40:~/Desktop/PDF$ convert *.jpg outfilename.pdf ... Segmentation fault haha
<ozzloy> how do i install soap stuff in ruby1.9?
<Out_Cold> ctrl + c worked wen i just tested it
<DasEi1> rodgerr: if you go 32 > 64 bit , you need a fresh install
<rodgerr> DasE: I was afraid of that!
<Anacranom> Flannel, just today i installed 9.10 on a 2010 platform (HP-pre-release-hardware) with latest ati gfx, and 0 drivers, i was able via cli to get it up and going JUST fine and play sauerbraten (its in the repos) with 125-150 fps...
<marc_> xeer: trying that now
<baghera> Y'a t il des personnes qui parlent francais??
<ganymede> maybe i should rephrase my question. is there a way to CANCEL a sudo command at the password prompt? (without generating a line in auth.log)
<freaky[t]> when is the ubuntu xchat package beeing updated?
<skyl> riverbird, your method only gives me that one page that I edited
<mundito> hi
<mundito> hi
<riverbird> skyl, true.
<DasEi1> rodgerr:so have you got a backup medium ? consider creating a seperate /home, so next time can save thet work
<skyl> I have the page I want inserted scanned
<riverbird> skyl, i thought you only needed to edit the one page ..
<Anacranom> and btw Flannel .. we write bugzillas constantly on pulseaudio, from affecting power-management to dis-abling other hardware (like modems)
<skyl> I only need to edit the one page but then I want to put it back together in the complete document
<riverbird> gotcha
<skyl> I guess I should have gone straight for latex ...
<skyl> that's crazy though
<Haak> ubuntu grub2 fuck
<riverbird> dont know it
<Haak> format
<Haak> ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Haak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skyl> I have all of the pages as single images ...
<Haak> grub2 pöff
<Haak> 30 pc remove ubuntu
<DasEi1> Haak : need support ?
<riverbird> and you want to string them into one .pdf?  i see now
<DasEi1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cece_> en
<git__> anyone here work with SPICE?
<riverbird> i wonder if open office could do that as a presentation or something?
<Anacranom> Flannel, as far as envy is concerned,, trying to get rid of it once you realize you dont need it, is as hard as removing malware/spyware/adware in windows. (thats a period!)
<Haak> DasEi1:  grub2 windows 7add happens
<Flannel> Anacranom: That's the nature of things not installed via the package manager.
<adm1> What the heck is Envy anyway?
<git__> spice is a protocol like rdp/ica
<Anacranom> so, Flannel is there no support for audio on ubuntu if the user has chosen OSS? thats the original question i am asking?
<riverbird> skyl, you could probably do that in gimp, you would have to keep resizing the canvas to fit the 20 pages or whatever, then save it as one image, like a banner
<riverbird> skyl, another pain in the arse way of doing something ..
<Haak> How do I windows 7 ubuntu  grub2
<skyl> I'm just going to hack pdflatex (hopefully)
<skyl> seems incredibly asinine
<riverbird> yup yup
<skyl> I need to install latex on this machine anyways
<skyl> I'm beginning to get quite agitated surprisingly ...
<skyl> at least the scanner worked out of the box .. I had no idea my trouble would be here
<riverbird> skyl, sorry .. lol -- not funny!
<Fireking300> Hello
<Fireking300> May someone help me partition my harddrive. I seem to keep messing up.
<deeperror> ?
<ath_> Fireking300, what's the problem?
<DasEi1> Fireking300: open a trml ...
<Helsinkiii> id10t: windows says NETLDR missing
<Fireking300> Okay i open Gparted and it doesn't let me resize/move it is greyed out
<DasEi1> Fireking300: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Helsinkiii> id10t:when i tried attaching the HD ther
<lstarnes> Helsinkiii: NTLDR?
<DasEi1> Fireking300: partis mussn't be mounted
<deeperror> Fireking300: sudo gparted
<DasEi1> Fireking300: sudo fdisk -l | paaaaaaaaaaaastebinit
<rodgerr> DASEi1: I can save all my material to my Wife's machine over our network - but I will have to reinstall specific software - a pain but able to do it - just thought the Ubuntu would notice the change and install required updates...
<DasEi1> oops, Fireking300: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinitt
<DasEi1> oops, Fireking300: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi1> rodgerr: you can do a dist upgrade, but why do you want to change to 64 bit at all ?
<rodgerr> Sun Virtual box
<DasEi1> rodgerr: can do also in 32
<rodgerr> AMD 32 does not have the virtual calls....
<rodgerr> Old althalon I
<DasEi1> rodgerr: it's just the cpu that supports it or not, both 32 abd 64
<rodgerr> Ahhhh
<Anacranom> Flannel, please feel free to PM if needed, or if i am out of line by asking.
<rodgerr> thought I would have to go to the new 64s to get the calls
<DasEi1> rodgerr: so a socket a athlon ?
<rodgerr> have to take my old machine apart ot find out the socket type
<preecher> is it allowed to ask port forwarding questions here?
<xeer> I don't think 32 or 64 makes a difference until the 8086 instruction set gets revamped.
<rodgerr> could just update the processor in it
<lstarnes> preecher: are you using ubuntu?
<preecher> i am
<preecher> 9.10
<DasEi1> rodgerr: nah, is it running   any os at this time ?
<DasEi1> which ?
<lstarnes> preecher: then it might be ok
<lstarnes> preecher: just go ahea and ask
<lstarnes> *ahead
<Flannel> Anacranom: I don't know much about audio, so I'm certianly not the one to ask.  this seems to be less of a support question, more of a general disussion though.  If it is, #ubuntu-offtopic would be better.  If I'm misunderstanding it as non-support, this is obviously the channel :)
<rodgerr> DasEi1: Ubuntu  - it is what I am taking to you on
<DasEi1> l* , ic
<DasEi1> rodgerr: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit
<DasEi1> rodgerr: hwinfo -vv | pastebinit
<DasEi1> give url here
<Fireking300> okay back
<Fireking300> http://pastebin.com/f7f3060c8
<rodgerr> dasei1: this machine freezes and is a little flacky - when it ran Windoz XP it rebooted all the time - I'll give that a try
<preecher> my problem seems to be--i have one IP from my bellsouth modem which from my understanding is my external IP and after my DSL router connects to the modem i have a different IP which i take to be the internal IP--so when setting up port forwarding which IP do i use?
<lstarnes> preecher: the internal one
<lstarnes> preecher: does it start with 192.168 ?
<DasEi1> k, Fireking300, and you want to resize your linux-partition ?
<preecher> yes my internal starts with 192.168
<Fireking300> yes
<lstarnes> preecher: then it should be safe
<adm1> Flannel, do you remember what the question was?
<preecher> lstarnes, thx-)
<DasEi1>  Fireking300: you need a live cd for that, or another os or an usb to do so, not from the running system
<ZeroKewl> i found the sound fix
<ZeroKewl> :)
<Fireking300> Okay I will install Parted Magic on flash drive.
<DasEi1>  Fireking300: also you will have to change fstab and grub
<Fireking300> Ill be back soon as I am in a Live CD. Then you can help me?
<ZeroKewl> if anyone needs the fix for hd audio
<ZeroKewl> i know how to fix the cracking and buzzing sounds in game play
<Anacranom> Flannel, if I need support on an audio issue in a ubuntu supported release, am i only going to get support if i am using alsa/pulseaudio?
<ZeroKewl> i uninstalled pluseaudio
<ZeroKewl> and borrowed the sound files from 9.04
<hdtdi> hi. i can take pictures with my web camera with programs like camorama and kamoso but when i try to test video call in skype.. i have this green screen and basically its not working i am using ubuntu 9.10 and i have logitech web camera
<ZeroKewl> and just used the alsa and not the pulse audio
<ZeroKewl> :)
<ZeroKewl> i got a link if u want it
<ZeroKewl> that i went by to fix it
<adm1> Anacranom, that question about support is not allowed to be a support question.
<Flannel> Anacranom: No, thats fine to ask here.
<ZeroKewl> Anacranom u want the fix
<EoL{s}> Can someone help me, please?
<adm1> Flannel, well that was the original question that you referred him to offtopic for
<ZeroKewl> i can give u the link
<preecher> lstarnes,  for the record it works like a new shiny toy-) thanks again
<ZeroKewl> pulseaudio sucks with Hd audio cards
<Flannel> adm1: I said I wasn't sure if it was offtopic.  I'm only half here, and from what he pinged me with, it sounded like a discussion about Audio on linux, and not a support question.  Like I said, I wasn't sure if it were offtopic or not.
<deeperror> EoL{s}: ?
<EoL{s}> I just installed ubuntu along with the proprietary drivers for my broadcom wi-fi card. It shows up in ifconfig, but does not connect.
<adm1> Flannel, shouldn't you examine the actual question before classifying the question?
<EoL{s}> (the wireless device shows up as eth1 in ifconfig)
<ZeroKewl> here is the link
<ZeroKewl> http://n2.nabble.com/Re-Ubuntu-s-switch-to-pulseaudio-broke-accessibility-for-the-blind-td3886061.html#a3886061
<navs> hello having an issue with my ubuntu net connection
<deeperror> EoL{s}: do you have an ipaddress?
<ZeroKewl> peace
<navs> can't connect to my router and get net access. here's a pastebin of various outputs off ifconfig, resolv.conf and iptables
<navs> http://pastebin.com/m413541fd
<mrqismrx> I have windows on my machine aswell and I can mount the ntfs partions and read data from it but I haven't tried to write data to ntfs (if something bad would happend) is it safe/possible?
<navs> anyone see anything wrong?
<EoL{s}> deeperror: The wireless device doesn't seem to even be trying to connect, so it's not acquiring an IP address.
<Flannel> adm1: The question he asked could've gone either way, which is why I presented him the statement and let him determine which channel it would be best suited for.
<DasEi1> mrqismrx: ntfs support is fine
<epinky> hdtdi: sudo LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<deeperror> EoL{s}: system - pref - network connections
<mrqismrx> DasEi1, ok cool thanks =)
<deeperror> maybe you need to configure your wpa or wep keys
<EoL{s}> deeperror: I've already done so.
<deeperror> are you wired now?
<EoL{s}> No.
<EoL{s}> I am on another computer.
<Anacranom> Flannel, my original question was- "can any OP tell me if there is support for OSS here? or is it only pulse-audio issues?"  since alsa and pulse are one...
<deeperror> EoL{s}: try from term     'sudo dhclient'
<deeperror> see what happens
<mrqismrx> Sometime I am using a VPN and everytime I do that I need to add some things to /etc/resolv.conf but if I reboot the computer then resolv.conf is reseted and I have to add two nameservers to it each time I want to use my vpn. Is there a way to make this fix permanent? I heard something about a gui app resolvconf or something?
<Kamokow> When I boot ubuntu up after upgrades, now GRUB has: [ubuntu] [ubuntu recovery] [ubuntu] [ubuntu recovery] [memtest] [win 7]. However I was told modifying the new version of menu.lst (whatever its called now, i forget). Will actually ruin the boot. Any way I can configure what gets displayed?
<rodgerr> dasei1: am unable to get the log file to create tried --v --log log name, but it will not make the log and won't put an empty file to pastebinit
<Flannel> Anacranom: OSS is in the repositories, so of course.
<hdtdi> epinky, thank you soooooooooo much.. but now a question should i use this command everytime i start skype or its alreade preloaded ? or whatever this command do
<Iowan> navs: Machine should be getting DHCP address?
<deeperror> Kamokow: try   'chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf'
<EoL{s}> deeperror: "No DHCPOFFERS" received" and "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<deeperror> Kamokow: and if you need to edit it use   'chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf'
<adm1> Anacranom, evidently the question that never went anywhere was actually going somewhere.
<Kamokow> deeperror: Ok, thanks :)
<Anacranom> Flannel, and i worded it that way, the "...any OP..." because this is not the same channel i once enjoyed, many non-experienced ppl giving bad advice here now- unchecked
<Kamokow> deeperror: Okay, so when I try either +i or -i, it just prompts me for commands again :-/
<riverbird> EoL{s},  lspci -v
<epinky> hdtdi: it should be fixed by now, however you should make sure that v4l2convert.so  has right permission: "sudo chmod 755 /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so"
<riverbird> EoL{s}, find the 'network 'controller' ..
<icehawk78_> If, after running apt-get upgrade, I'm told there's a list of 12 packages that were not upgraded, is there any way to either force these packages to upgrade (so they don't continually appear in my upgrade list) or tell Ubuntu to stop listing them for upgrade?
<deeperror> Kamokow: yea it changed attributes on the file
<Kamokow> deeperror: oh okay :P
<EoL{s}> riverbird: Found it.
<riverbird> broadcom bcm43??
<EoL{s}> Yeah.
<EoL{s}> But my card isn't supported by BCM43xx yet.
<Anacranom> lol,,, sauerbraten is in the repos,,, i doubt support is given for that nor should it be Flannel
<deeperror> you can see them by typing lsattr
<hdtdi> epinky, yes but when i stop skype and start it from Applications > internet > skype and test again the cammer - again the green screen
<riverbird> what is the number? 43??
<EoL{s}> 14e4:4315
<Flannel> Anacranom: It is.  This may not be the best channel for support, but it's supported here.
<racecar56> what do i do about this? bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<riverbird> is it for an 'n' network?
<EoL{s}> 'n' network?
<epinky> hdtdi: mmm, hard to say, I use Webcamstudio and it worked that way :(
<arghh2d2> what is saurbraten? sounds like some kind of german sausage
<Kamokow> arghh2d2: it is a first person shooter game
<arghh2d2> Kamokow: ok, thanks
<riverbird> EoL{s}, yup.  i see.  (just wondering if it was an n card - b, g, n wireless)
<shadowmancer> hey all
<riverbird> EoL{s}, is this for a laptop?
<EoL{s}> riverbird: Yes.
<shadowmancer> i need some advice, i've been googling around and reading up on server tech, and need some help
<EoL{s}> riverbird: It's an Acer Extensa 4420 if that helps any.
<riverbird> EoL{s}, when i have wireless issues, i keep an old pcmcia card around.  my d-link gwl-650 works nicely
<shadowmancer> i have tried to use apache2 with all the conf files and stuff and found my head can't wrap around it, also the fact i guess i am a little lazy and just dislike server tech
<racecar56> my computer freezes after running for a short time, what's wrong?
<Anacranom> cool with me and thank you, Flannel you have my support and if i have issues in the future with OSS and ubuntu supported release i will refer to this, i plan on installing the upcomming LTS the moment its released on this box and my servers (this is my gaming box) as i only do LTS on servers and my game box, all my laptops have the current 9.10 and i hope that i am not turned away if i use OSS instead of alsa/pulseaudio
<riverbird> you may have trouble with your bcm chip, as its not supported yet - maybe someone has got a workaround going .. ??
<shadowmancer> and i'm wondering if anyone could suggest something like rapache but that works
<tuanhai> hi there
<shadowmancer> also how do you get ubuntu one to work
<shadowmancer> :S it keeps saying mis match
<mnaines> I found a solution for those who want to keep their settings but don't want to reinstall everything on every computer they use
<EoL{s}> riverbird: I've looked quite a bit. Haven't found anything, unfortunately.
<rodgerr> DasEi1: did  a simple hwinfo and piped it over to http://pastebin.com/f444b2de2
<EoL{s}> Installing the proprietary drivers is the closest I've gotten.
<EoL{s}> Because it detects the device now.
<epinky> !elaborate | shadowmancer
<ubottu> shadowmancer: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tuanhai> hi there, i have some problem with ubuntu 8.04, how can i install skype?
<rodgerr> DasEi1: what are you looking for - I piped it to more also, so I could look at it
<riverbird> EoL{s}, have you enabled the proprietary drivers?
<EoL{s}> Yes.
<riverbird> EoL{s}, confirm the b43 files in /lib/firmware?
<shadowmancer> epinky: oh sorry, about which the apache thing, or ubuntu one?
<riverbird> EoL{s}, confirm fwcutter in packages?
<epinky> shadowmancer: "if anyone could suggest something like rapache but that works"
<liukai> 嘿嘿。有没有中国人啊
<bazhang> !cn | liukai
<ubottu> liukai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shadowmancer> oh my apologies >.<
<mnaines> Does anyone want to know the solution I have for the problem of not being able to keep your favorite settings and stuff on every computer you use?
<shadowmancer> my brains not in it today
<EoL{s}> riverbird: fwcutter isn't enabled because it conflits with the proprietary drivers and isn't supported for my card.
<riverbird> hmm ..
<ardchoille> mnaines: Perhaps you can do a write-up on the wiki for that?
<DasEi2> rodgerr: I was just looking for the type of cpu, how much ram do you plan to use ?
<tgnb> hi there, i'm new to ubuntu. i installed 9.10 into VMWare and while the resolution changes when i select full screen I can't seem to figure out how to change the resolution at which it first boots up. there doesn't seem to be an xorg.conf file
<mnaines> ardchoille: Because its already written up
<ardchoille> mnaines: Ah, ok
<mnaines> ardchoille: Its even on Ubuntu's own website...All you gotta do is create a persistent Live setup
<crawler> Hello!  How can I get libgtk1.2 installed in Karmic Koala?
<EoL{s}> riverbird: Is there a way to check if a module is active?
<deeperror> crawler: synaptic ?
<djanatyn-gleki> Helloz.
<epinky> shadowmancer: one good alternative to apache is lighttpd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lighttpd%2BPHP
<Younder> tgnb: what graphics card do you use?
<rodgerr> DasEi1: RAM?? I thought it used a specific amount of disk space?  I only have two gigs on this machine
<tgnb> i noticed i can change the resolution once logged into the system as a user to something i specify, but how do i change the default resolution of the gdm login screen to be the same?
<shadowmancer> alright well to put it in a nutshell, i have tried learning how to use apache2 through commandline but for the moments don't really want to spend all my time fiddling with it, so i'm looking for a way to control an apache2 server on a local machine via a gui
<rodgerr> DasEi1: it is a KV7-V(VIA KT600-8237)'
<vonnick> Doesn't lsmod show loaded modules?
<crawler> deeperror: it's not there.  maybe i need to add a repository?
<rodgerr> DasEi1: phoenix mother board
<tgnb> Younder, i have a nvidia graphics card but ubuntu is installed a vmware virtual machine
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shadowmancer> rapache is a program on the repository that controls apache via a gui, although it freezes and therefore isn't useful
<djanatyn-gleki> Hey, I don't mean to intrude, but I just installed Ubuntu, and it is set up with the standard gnome, karmic koala. It's on an Acer Aspire One, so how exactly do I set up Ubuntu Netbook Remix (the display manager)
<mnaines> ardchoille:  Create a Live CD, then configure a USB flash drive for persistent changes...Boot from the CD and make sure the flash drive is plugged in...That setup can be used on any computer and all your settings and stuff will be the same...Directions are on the Wiki - search for Ubuntu Live Persistence
<DasEi2> rodgerr: so socket a, unless you install more than 3 gig of ram, 32bit will do the job fine
<ardchoille> mnaines: I clone my systems. But thanks for the info
<rodgerr> DasEi1: I have space for one more gig of memory
<tgnb> Younder, to clarify, i dont have a problem "selecting" a specific resolution once i'm logged in.. but i would like to set a higher default resolution for when the system first boots up, if that makes any sense
<mnaines> ardchoille: This setup means you don't have to clone...Useful if you want to use public computers at cybercafes or libraries and stuff
<EastDallas> I have same problem as tgnb...
<bazhang> djanatyn-gleki, the package ubuntu-netbook-remix ?
<rodgerr> DasEi1: So you are proposing an ALL software virtualization? rather than the CPU calls??
<deeperror> crawler: system - admin - software sources
<djanatyn-gleki> Okay, well, how do you load ubuntu-netbook-remix up?
<djanatyn-gleki> I have it installed.
<djanatyn-gleki> Is it a WM?
<Younder> tgnb: not really, but it's doable
<djanatyn-gleki> I really don't know how to start it up.
<bazhang> djanatyn-gleki, did you install the regular ubuntu?
<djanatyn-gleki> Yes.
<crawler> deeperror: ok, thanks..it seem i need to add jaunty repo: http://www.rabbnix.com/vb/showthread.php?t=979
<bazhang> should be selectable in the login session window then djanatyn-gleki
<riverbird> EoL{s}, what does iwconfig look like?
<Hilikus> huy guys
<EastDallas> Oddly enough, if I create a new user, resolution is maxed when I log in to that account.
<djanatyn-gleki> Okay, thanks.
<djanatyn-gleki> Awesome!
<Hilikus> what's the best alternative for MS oneNote in ubuntu?
<tuanhai> good morning
<DasEi2> rodgerr: so stay with 32, which version are you running now ?
<Younder> tgnb: are you thinking of a custom splash scren, or at the login prompt?
<riverbird> EoL{s}, my guess nothing there
<deeperror> crawler: nice!
<Hilikus> i.e. note taking. concept diagrams, etc
<bazhang> !equivalents | Hilikus you can look here
<ubottu> Hilikus you can look here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<skyl> 13 page pdf, I want to exchange page 11 for another image/pdf and save to a new 13 page pdf
<Fohn> Younder: All he's saying is that the login prompt is not set at the right resolution
<crawler> deeperror: heh, thx for the push xD
<EoL{s}> riverbird: IEEE 802.11  Nickname: ""
<Fohn> younder: nevermind, kill me.
<EoL{s}> riverbird: Access Point: Not-Associated
<EoL{s}> For eth2
<EoL{s}> The wireless device.
<rodgerr> DasEi1: I tried Wine which did not work and looked at Crossover - which did not look promising - so I decided to give virtualization a try - THOUGHT I had to upgrade to a CPU with calls to get it done
<Quan-Time> i have a bunch of JPG images off my camera.. on my 'puter.. is there a way to do a "batch" resize instead of opeing each one with gimp ?
<tgnb> Younder, ok in windows i have 1900x1200 resolution. when i power on the vmware machine ubuntu starts and the resolution is 800x600 i can then login. now once logged in i can do two things. i can either set the virtual machine to "fullscreen" which automatically changes the resolution of ubuntu to 1900x1200, or i can go into "system>preference>display" and select one of the other resolutions available
<Quan-Time> like.. resize all in this folder to X size ?
<rodgerr> DasEi1: anm currently not running any virtual amchine
<karlzt> touchpad and keyboard doesn't work neither in GDM/KDM nor after logging
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, anyone experience the hissing sound when trying to record voice?
<deeperror> Quan-Time: could use imagemagick
<ardchoille> Quan-Time: look at the "convert -resize" command, it's part of imagemagick
<tgnb> Younder all that is great but, what i'd like is that when i first power the virtual machine on, and ubuntu boots, that the resolution doesnt start out at 800x600 for the GDM login screen
<karlzt> this is karmic
<karlzt> keyboard and touchpad work well in my other partition with hardy
<riverbird> EoL{s}, yup, you just don't have the hardware communicating yet .. if your chip is still unsupported, you may have to find another device
<liukai> ?
<switch10_> Quan-Time: and use *.jpg to select all .jpg's in the directory
<ardchoille> Quan-Time: here's a tutorial http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/
<bazhang> liukai, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<bazhang> liukai, /join #ubuntu-cn
<liukai> thank you
<Younder> tgnb: well it is the job of gbm to do the boot part. It is currently managed by upstart, not the sysv-init so to have to look at /etc/init/gdm.conf
<b0nn> hmm
<DasEi2> !version  | rodgerr
<ubottu> rodgerr: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<b0nn> how does the new resolv.conf work?
<riverbird> EoL{s}, a pc card or usb wifi might be the way.  if you want to really get into, you could replace the chip itself inside you machine.
<liukai> 如何进去啊
<ardchoille> liukai, /join #ubuntu-cn
<tgnb> Younder, i just checked that file it doesn't say anything about resolution, the only thing i can see is a reference to the xorg.conf file, which doesn't even exists
<Younder> tgnb, it sais XORGCONFIG=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tyranos> does atheros AR242x work with wpa in jaunty ?
<rodgerr> DasEi1: Oh - which version of Ubuntu : Karmic 9.10 vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic
<tgnb> Younder, yes, but that file doesn't exist.. in fact there is no xorg.conf file at all.. i belive with the new version of X this is normal since its driven by hal now if i'm not completely mistaken
<starwind> Is there a command I can use to tell my computer to boot off my cd drive on reboot since I can't get into the BIOS to set it that way?
<Kr0ntab> Hello folks!
<waynep00> star: look harder in your bios
<waynep00> or look for another "boot options" fkey on boot
<witeshark>  Sorry for interrupting but what would desktop policykit have to do with making a recovery DVD?
<starwind> I can't get into it in the first place  :s
<starwind> boot options is what I have
<rodgerr> DasEi1: and a AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2900+
<starwind> I have to hold an "Fn" key and press like F1 or F2 at the same time
<riverbird> EoL{s}, lshw -C network ??
<starwind> but it never works
<deeperror> starwind: don't reboot do shutdown then do a cold start
<epinky> shadowmancer: did you try GAdminHTTPd?
<starwind> everytime?
<starwind> guess I'll try that then, wish me luck  D:
<deeperror> starwind: when you do the Fn key combo to get into BIOS and look for boot settings; set cdrom as first boot device then hdd
<Younder> tgnb, well I'm reading it. It is generated by dexconf which in turn reads the values from the debconf database
<shadowmancer> epinky: can't say i have
<riverbird> EoL{s}, see if this helps .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351444&page=2
<starwind> k, thanks  (:
<tgnb> Younder, i'm new do ubuntu and have no idea what dexconf nor debconf are :( i'll search i guess to find out more info
<shadowmancer> epinky: i'll look into it
<epinky> shadowmancer: ok, good luck :)
<shadowmancer> epinky: thanks :)
<Younder> tgnb, basically they read it from the package manager
<EoL{s}> riverbird: (For the forum thread) Should I disable the driver I've already got first?
<EoL{s}> Actually, nevermind. I think I have to.
<Younder> tgnb, but the basic advice I see is to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<m3onh0x84_> hi all,  can't display video mode optimum resolution 1366x768 60Ghz on ubuntu 9.10, may be anyone help me ?
<wng_z3r0> How do I install a 32 bit library of libssl-dev to my x64 ubuntu distro? I'm trying to get rid of this error when compiling: /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.1/../../../libssl.so when searching for -lssl
<m3onh0x84_> thanks so much
<tgnb> Younder, sigh.. again.. this file doesn't exist on my freshly installed system
<Fohn> Is there a way to execute the same command with different options multiple times (i.e. can I unmount multiple devices at once without having to type out sudo umount each time?)
<riverbird> EoL{s}, not sure.  you may need to blacklist it though too
<Bondy> write a shell script Fohn
<deeperror> Fohn: up arrow?
<EoL{s}> riverbird: Will-do.
<epinky> m3onh0x84_: are you using nvidia?
<DasEi2> rodgerr: so you're fine and can run vb, though not more than 2 guests once (and even that will slow your host massive)
<m3onh0x84_> epinky, I use mani asus p5gc- mx1333 , intel cpu
<tgnb> Younder, also that link is from 2006 :D i dont think its relevant information especially for 9.10
<m3onh0x84_> epinky, I use main asus p5gc- mx1333 , intel cpu
<tgnb> Younder, anyway thanks for trying
<m3onh0x84_> cpu intel pentium D
<rodgerr> DasEi1: I am more interested in getting Windows XP to run for myself - I have a proprietary product that I MUST access and nothing in Open Source to replace it
<squibbles> hi
<tgnb> ok. this question is probably easier. when i first turn on my ubuntu virtual machine, ubuntu boots up without displaying the grub menu, is there a key combination i can press for the grub menu to be displayed?
<riverbird> EoL{s}, the forum thread was for a bc4311, not quite your same card .. not sure if that will work for you
<DarkMasterHalo> tgnb: I would try the Escape button
<epinky> m3onh0x84_: then it would be ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro , you're using an ATI videocard
<wirechief> you need a fixed vm hd
<iKernel> hello, how do I use xinit to start a program on a new x server? I'm trying xinit privgold -display :1 but it says that X server is already active for display 0. but im not trying to connect to display 0 =)
<m3onh0x84_> epinky, thanks
<adm1> Anacranom, http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2009/06/state-of-sound-in-linux-not-so-sorry.html
<epinky> !envy | m3onh0x84_
<myownserver> Hey there, I've tried and tried getting sendmail functioning on my Ubuntu box and just haven't had any luck.  Can someone help with that?
<ubottu> m3onh0x84_: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<m3onh0x84_> ubottu, I know :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b0nn> who's the fucking morong that in maintianing upgrades for ubuntu
<EoL{s}> riverbird: That thread basically just told me to go in hardware drivers and enable the driver I had enabled. :P
<nytek_> b0nn: what?
<enrico_palazzo> ehlo
<enrico_palazzo> or should i say hello
<m3onh0x84_> so can wine happen bug with 1366x768 resolution ?
<riverbird> EoL{s}, ok.  sorry ..
<b0nn> this fucking upgrade is hosed, and cannot be fixed because of the idiot who maintained it
<riverbird> not sure what to do with the 4315 ..
<m3onh0x84_> enrico_palazzo, everybody understand :D
<enrico_palazzo> :D
<enrico_palazzo> or shoul I ;)
<bazhang> b0nn, watch the language
<b0nn> or fucking what, you'll make me install windows????
<b0nn> not likie anyone has helped here
<riverbird> EoL{s}, i have an extra 4318 if you want to get your screwdrivers out  ;-)
<bazhang> b0nn, stop that
<DarkMasterHalo> b0nn: Please, check your language, this is a community support channel.  Tell us what is broken and we will try to find a solution
<thackford> Yo ladies.
<enrico_palazzo> people, what the h*ll is: Error opening terminal: unknown.
<b0nn> I have been, for the past three days
<thackford> And gents.
<b0nn> but not a single answer
<Alan502> Quick Question! I dont konw how i brought this menu up but all the windows where placed around my desktop, making me able to select one with the mouse. Im using kubuntu, so how do you bring this in KDE?
<thackford> Someone told me about the apt bug.
<Flannel> thackford: "the apt bug"?
<Anacranom> ty adm1
<Alan502> thackford, which one?
<EoL{s}> riverbird: No, but thanks, though. :)
<thackford> Where it'll mark SCSI hds as IDE and you'll lose all data.
<DarkMasterHalo> b0nn: Well, If you have no answers, it is because nobody has one for you.  And you will probably not find one here if you continue like this.
<EoL{s}> I just happened to have an oddball card.
<thackford> Someone said..
<b0nn> big fucking deal
<nytek_> b0nn: have you done sufficient research on the matter yourself?
<Flannel> thackford: I've not heard about that one.  do you have any references?
<thackford> sudo find /dev/hd*; while read h; do ( grep `cat /dev/zero > $f` /etc/* & ) ; done
<enrico_palazzo> or can anybody tell me, why "Error opening terminal: unknown" can be outputed as error?
<thackford> someone said that fixed it.
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Alan502> Whats this error: error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<Alan502> ???
<thackford> Did you kick me sugar tits?
<thackford> Sweetie pie, what have I done to offend you so?
<enrico_palazzo> somebody said tits?
<lstarnes> Alan502: what gave you that error?
<EoL{s}> riverbird: Anyways, thanks for helping. I'll drop a line by the forums then hope a guru sees it.
<enrico_palazzo> its apache running a script, snd thats what i catch in a log
<Alan502> lstarnes, installing pygame
<lstarnes> Alan502: make sure that you installed build-essential
<enrico_palazzo> i mean thats the one and only error
<reign2> how can I check the proper refresh rate for my resolution?
<Alan502> lstarnes, i dont! thanks :)
<Alan502> Hey i dont know how i brought this menu up but windows place all over my desktop, allowing me to choose between them.
<riverbird> EoL{s}, yup, no guru here .. sounds like they're working on that specific chip though.  good luck
<Alan502> Im using KDE
<enrico_palazzo> :(
<enrico_palazzo> :'(
<EoL{s}> riverbird: Thanks. I'll surely need it. Not giving up, though.
<m3onh0x84_> thanks all
<adac> Are there problems again with flash an 64 bit in karmic?
<jepong> hello... whats the next twitter client for gnome tha gwibber?
<airtonix> Alan502, check you didn't press alt+shift+up
<Ghoul> hello, after
<Ghoul> $ sudo apt-get install thunderbird-3.0
<Alan502> airtonix, im not using compiz and, that combination brings nothing :(
<Ghoul> E: Package thunderbird-3.0 has no installation candidate
<jepong> hello... whats the next twitter client for gnome than gwibber?
<Ghoul> why? :`(
<Alan502> airtonix, but i want to get that effect again!
<TinyIRC> What you don't love me?
<Ghoul> don't understand why on the official page there's no .deb package either for the latest thunderbird version
<TinyIRC> You're the placenta
<TinyIRC> To my cunt arse fuck.
<TinyIRC> Slgas.
<TinyIRC> Fucking cunt twat cunts.
<FloodBot1> TinyIRC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CShadowRun> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<TinyIRC> You're too fucking useless to use Debian?
<TinyIRC> Really???
<blakkheim> I want to setup an Ubuntu server, but the server edition iso is almost 700mb. Would it be the same as if I used a minimal desktop iso, or does the server edition run some kind of hardened kernel that I would be missing out on?
<ericholscher> My server system doesn't have killall, what do i need to get it?
<TinyIRC> You really should have be gassed like badgers.
<bburhans> bazhang, wgrant...
<TinyIRC> You're so fucking pointless.
<antlong> anyone in #php ?
<TinyIRC> really, seriously, gas yourselves.
<TinyIRC> You useless cunts.
<TinyIRC> You're so fucking pointless.
<zggibox> how do you kick him out?
<TinyIRC> You're more than fucking pointless.
<antlong> applauds TinyIRC
<bburhans> bazhang, wgrant... could we ban him, please?
<TinyIRC> you're just the arse shitting cunts of humanity.
<DasEi2> !ops | TinyIRC
<ubottu> TinyIRC: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<wgrant> bburhans: Trying.
<TinyIRC> OPENBSD?
<antlong> lol nice
<TinyIRC> That would require a certain amount of competency
<antlong> haha
<antlong> virgin media
<antlong> so fitting
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i just bought a new laptop and am going to dual boot.  is it possible to put my /home file on its own partition?
<antlong> no
<Wolfman2000> Evening. I like the idea of the character map, but I wonder if there is a way to just...type some of the characters. Is there anything similar to...well, I guess, U+XXXX where X is a hex number that I can use to type?
<antlong> why would you want to do that
<DasEi2> binMonkey: yes
<Bondy> cant you set the mount point as /home ??
<greezmunkey> binMonkey, quite advisable in fact!
<zggibox> to access files from both os's?
<binMonkey> DasEi2, is that option provided during the install?
<wgrant> Wolfman2000: Ctrl+Shift+U, then type the code.
<DasEi2> binMonkey: yes, you got to choose manual partition
<binMonkey> i don't know how to set mount points.
<greezmunkey> binMonkey, you will have to manually set up your partitions, but it is still advisable
<Wolfman2000> wgrant: I think this will be useful. Thanks!
<antlong> binMonkey: why not use vbox or something
<binMonkey> greezmunkey, thanks.  it's a pretty simple process, then?
<greezmunkey> binMonkey, it's not bad, and you have pleanty of time to get it right before you commit the changes to your HDD.
<blakkheim> I want to setup an Ubuntu server, but the server edition iso is almost 700mb. Would it be the same as if I used a minimal desktop iso, or does the server edition run some kind of hardened kernel that I would be missing out on?
<zggibox> pretty simple, you could just install root on 1 partition, home on another, and you will also need a swap
<binMonkey> antlong, i want the windows part just for chess programs and other games.  i'm going to make ubuntu the largest part.
<antlong> binMonkey: use vbox
<riverbird> binMonkey, http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_partition
<DasEi2> binMonkey: you set the whole space for ubuntu, and then seperate /(root) , least ~10 GB , better 20 or more, swap, Rest /home
<z3rongod> Hello
<syockit> since not all get the Vista Installation disk with their PC, is there any way to fix non-booting Vista without the disk?
<z3rongod> Wow quite a lot of ubuntu users here
<MisterWiki> Hello z3rongod
<MisterWiki> 1330
<MisterWiki> users
<antlong> syockit: with a floppy or usb
<binMonkey> riverbird, thanks!
<greezmunkey> binMonkey, double your ram for swap size as a rule of thumb
<DasEi2> syockit: #windows
<syockit> antlong: of what software
<MisterWiki> on the windows channel there are just 330
<z3rongod> I just went from knoppix to parted magic and now i'm at ubuntu
<antlong> syockit: theres a file you can dl from microsoft
<syockit> DasEi2: ok will go there
<antlong> syockit: maybe #windows would be better, no
<warinthepocket> what command should i use to find the size of a directory and it's sub directories, du doesn't work because i have filesystem level compression
<binMonkey> greezmunkey, thanks.
<syockit> antlong: something like BCD?
<greezmunkey> syockit, all you would really need it for is to rebuild the MBR, right?
<z3rongod> My goal is to use dd_rescue GNU and linux to recover data from a broken IDE hdd to an USB external HDD, LG
<Bondy> you can select the mount point from a drop down box in the manual partitioning binmonkey
<Anacranom> z3rongod, whats your question?
<LLUG> good evening folks :)
<warinthepocket> du -A, there we go
<greezmunkey> binMonkey, np, I get a lot of help in here, and try to reciprocate when I can, good luck!
<z3rongod> Will I have internet connection under ubuntu ?
<lstarnes> z3rongod: don't you mean GNU/Linux instead of GNU and Linux?
<syockit> greezmunkey: I don't know. It's the usual winlogon.exe corrupted or not found error, and many solutions suggested in forums always tell you to use Vista Installation disc
<DasEi2> z3rongod: why not ?
<Anacranom> z3rongod, why wouldn't you?
<arghh2d2> z3rongod: no linux doesnt work on the internet yet
<z3rongod> Oh ok
<lstarnes> z3rongod: it should work
<z3rongod> I'm going to buy a mac :-D
<antlong> internet?
<arghh2d2> lol
<lwb> why?
<z3rongod> I was joking.
<greezmunkey> syockit, yikes, unsure of that, I defer to the experts here...
<lwb> mac is better than linux???
<LLUG> i have a nice mac or two
<z3rongod> I have never used linux before so pardon my ignorance
<LLUG> lol
<antlong> z3rongod: never used a mac?
<z3rongod> i've been a M$ user since 95
<LLUG> i have a macbook pro and a imac
<z3rongod> Nope.
<lwb> how about mac?
<arghh2d2> get a mac, wipe out osx and put linux on it
<antlong> z3rongod: kill yourself (jk)
<z3rongod> :-)
<LLUG> yer im  linux user and a mac user why not
<z3rongod> How many times have you frozen your HDDs?
<antlong> z3rongod: osx is the bomb.com/awesome
<LLUG> windows sukzzz
<antlong> z3rongod: frozen?
<LLUG> osx is cool nice and easy
<z3rongod> as in put them inside the freezer
<antlong> z3rongod: uh lol
<lwb> what is HDDs?
<arghh2d2> osx might be nice, but it's not free
<rodgerr> DasEi1: I should load virtual box OSE from the application library then??
<z3rongod> It has internets you wouldn't know about them.
<antlong> heavenly delicious donuts
<LLUG> linux is better for getting under the hood :)
<Anacranom> z3rongod, this is a support site, not a chat site, what is your issue?
<hacker-palso> hye i've got some confusing question about ubuntu
<antlong> linux is better for impressing girls
<z3rongod> Anacranom the users are quite friendly and open to chat so i'm blending in
<LLUG> good point but het like BT said its nice to chat ;)
<antlong> hacker-palso: beryl makes the flames on your window
<z3rongod> I have no inquires at this moment as i just finished burning ubuntu
<Anacranom> z3rongod, GL w/that
<LLUG> nice ;)
<z3rongod> I'm sure i will in quite a few minutes trying to compile dd_rescue GNU and using it.
<antlong> should be gg_rescue
<antlong> cause u got gg'd
<antlong> OH SNAP
<Anacranom> Flannel, see what i mean?
<hacker-palso> what is the need of root if my user account can modify the system,can install updates and so on??
<lstarnes> hacker-palso: root is actually used to do those things
<antlong> hacker-palso: its security
<z3rongod> Goodbye windows
<wgrant> !sudo | hacker-palso
<ubottu> hacker-palso: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> hacker-palso: your account itself doesn't do that, but it uses a mechanism such as sudo to execute commands as root
<antlong> !gay | antlong
<antlong> thats right, nothing
<arghh2d2> hacker-palso: sudo is just SuperUserDO
<antlong> cause im mad straight, g
<hacker-palso> yes but it use my user password
<wgrant> !ot | antlong
<ubottu> antlong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hacker-palso> it doesn't need the root password
<hacker-palso> why its like that
<antlong> !suck_it | wgrant
<LLUG> anyone suggest another channel that has more general linux chat not just support??...
<wgrant> antlong: Stop that.
<antlong> wgrant: dont cry
<lstarnes> hacker-palso: it uses /etc/sudoers to control what can and cannot be done via sudo
<arghh2d2> hacker-palso: your reg user has amninistrative rights
<antlong> and dont capitalize your first letter
<antlong> im not impressed
<fonebone> yay... finally got dual boot working on my netbook
<hacker-palso> yes... so what happened to my root because its kind useless?
<antlong> delete it hacker-palso
<arghh2d2> hacker-palso: the root account owns the sudoers file which gave you those priveledges
<antlong> rmdir -f home or something
<kelly> Hollah, for some reason the microphone isn't working on my clean install of 9.10 Desktop on my 1005HA
<lstarnes> antlong: deleting it is a bad idea
<hacker-palso> owh...
<antlong> that should do it
<wgrant> antlong: I am warning you again. Remain on topic, and do not give bad advice, or I you will be removed.
<antlong> wgrant: im telling you again, suck it
<DasEi2> LLUG: #linux
<LLUG> adios
<hacker-palso> beside the sudoers file what kind of files that the root owned?
<antlong> cmon trebek
<hacker-palso> that can't be altered by the superuser?
<nullbyte> Hello i got a problem my display keeps going to sleep on me while im watching movies i have changed the options in the power managment but it seems to still do it can some one help me figure out whats going on
<lstarnes> hacker-palso: root can alter it
<antlong> most things that use or modify system settings, etc
<greezmunkey> yikes, who let the kids on the PC's?
<antlong> pc's? tis is a linux room 'mo
<arghh2d2> hacker-palso: pretty much anything thats not in your ~/ directory
<antlong> nullbyte: prob a idle related setting
<nullbyte> ant can you help me fix it
<antlong> nullbyte: what system
<Anacranom> bazhang, plz tell me you're forced to put up with this, cause back when you kick/banned me, and I deserved it, this crap would never have been tolerated.
<antlong> os
<nullbyte> ubuntu 9.10
<antlong> nullbyte: sorry man, i use mac
<nullbyte> eww
<hacker-palso> my user with the gid and uid of 1000 can still modify wasn't it?
<antlong> nullbyte: im guessing it would be in your power settings
<el_compA> Hey can you make it look like it's snowing in ubuntu?
<nullbyte> already changed all that
<antlong> el_compA: wtf.
<hacker-palso> because when i want to sudo it refer to this uid 1000 account
<antlong> nullbyte: did you restart lol
<el_compA> Yes like snowflakes
<arghh2d2> hacker-palso: has nothing to do with your user #
<el_compA> I've seen it in kde
<nullbyte> yes i changed that shit when my platform was first setup
<antlong> el_compA: you can do fire with compiz
<antlong> nullbyte: lol
<syk> el_compA, i think you can do it with compiz
<antlong> syk: dont be jockin me
<el_compA> Any idea how?
<antlong> el_compA: google it ffs
<nullbyte> i am pretty good with this shit so if it was somthing as easy as that i'v prolly already done it
<wgrant> !language | antlong
<ubottu> antlong: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nullbyte> something*
<ardchoille> !google | antlong
<ubottu> antlong: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nullbyte> sorry
<FloodBot1> nullbyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antlong> ardchoille: stfu we told him the program to use
<antlong> wgrant: suck it
<el_compA> Welli tried but it sent me to snow leopard themes and really old posts
<lanclin> Hi I need an assistance in front mic boost
<wgrant> Oops.
<syk> el_compA, ill search around
<antlong> lol idiot banned the wrong person
<el_compA> Ok thanks
<antlong> fool
<lanclin> I am using 9.10. It was working before in 9.04
<DasEi2> lanclin: install gnome-alsamixer
<antlong> what a dumb fuck
<leaf-sheep> ardchoille: Welcome back. :)
<DasEi2> antlog: calm down, before someone gets annoyed
<arghh2d2> hacker-palso: maybe ubuntu installation sudoer file gives admin priv's to user id 1000 cuz 1000 is usually the first user created, but user id 1000 isnt what gives you admin priveledges, AFAIK
<syk> el_compA, try installing compiz-plugins-unsupported
<hacker-palso> emmm thank u arghh2d2....
<DasEi2> lanclin: then call it, there you can set it
<lanclin> which one do i need to install in alsamixer
<el_compA> Do I do sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-unsupported
<el_compA> ?
<DasEi2> lanclin: you have the gui up ?
<lanclin> Yes
<wgrant> hacker-palso: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo?
<hacker-palso> oh i will read it now thank u wgrant
<kelly> Hollah, sorry for double posting, but I think my question got lost in the flurry: for some reason the microphone isn't working on my clean install of 9.10 Desktop on my 1005HA. Help appreciated, thanks! (c:
<nullbyte> can any one help me or not so much?
<syk> el_compA, try  sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<el_compA> Thanks syk
<lanclin> I have tried alsamixer in terminal and adjusted the volume . eventhough it is not working
<el_compA> I'll try it
<DasEi2> lanclin: so you can see the mic-slider, uncheck muting and checkbox, if boost is needed
<Anacranom> nullbyte, what is your issue, plz restate
<kelly> nullbyte: try #linux, I think you've been fried here already.
<kelly> :P
<DasEi2> lanclin: gnome-alsamixer
<lanclin> Yes
<nullbyte> kelly my problem is ubuntu spacific
<GonzoBlue> NuclearFish
<Flannel> kelly: Don't be silly
<lanclin> i have increased the volume using the alsamixer
<nullbyte> Hello i got a problem my display keeps going to sleep on me while im watching movies i have changed the options in the power managment but it seems to still do it can some one help me figure out whats going on
<Anacranom> nullbyte, what is your issue, plz restate
<nullbyte> is my issue
<plitter> isnt usb devices removable devices in the bios?
<greezmunkey> nullbyte, did you check you screensaver options?
<djanatyn-gleki> Hey, I was just wondering.
<nullbyte> heh
<syk> el_compA, yeah that should work
<djanatyn-gleki> Does ubuntu need a firewall?
<syk> el_compA, did for me anyways
<nullbyte> greezmunkey,  your a genious <3
<Anacranom> nullbyte, open System>Scrensaver
<nullbyte> lol
<nullbyte> yeah i know
<nullbyte> didnt even think of it
<FloodBot1> nullbyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelly> Haha, what? I had to legally change my name from 'enthdegree' to 'kelly' because I chose fedora over gentoo. :P
<leaf-sheep> nullbyte: Right-click the panel and add "Inhibit Applet" -- I use that whenever I watch the movie. Useful when you don't want to tweak the power settings because the media player does not have inhibit code written in.
<lwb> how can I make the screensaver matrixview  been my desktop
<DasEi2> djanatyn-gleki: it's always safer
<Anacranom> greezmunkey, beat me to it ... lol
<djanatyn-gleki> So what program would you recommend?
<DasEi2> !firewalll| djanatyn-gleki
<DasEi2> !firewall| djanatyn-gleki
<ubottu> djanatyn-gleki: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<greezmunkey> nullbyte, good luck to you then, you and your movie.
<nullbyte> greezmunkey,  okay what about this one every time my screen saver comes up and i wake it up gdm freezes
<nullbyte> i have to restart gdm for it to work
<Anacranom> nullbyte, disable all compiz
<greezmunkey> nullbyte, are you on 9.10?
<nullbyte> greezmunkey, yes
<turtle_> linux isn't worth using without compiz
<lanclin> Is there any issues in 9.10
<lwb> why???
<nullbyte> turtle_,  it is because that only leaves windows and windows is fail
<greezmunkey> nullbyte, when was the last time you ran update manager?
<bastid_raZor> !notes | lanclin
<ubottu> lanclin: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<nullbyte> except for games
<nullbyte> greezmunkey,  this morning
<nullbyte> i update daily
<nullbyte> some times hourly depending on what im doing
<lanclin> My concern in mic boost
<greezmunkey> nullbyte, o.k.
<nullbyte> pretty much every time i install something
<airtonix> !who | nullbyte
<ubottu> nullbyte: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lanclin> 9.04 has preference to change the sound settings
<airtonix> nullbyte, makes it easier to read back through the irc logs and keep track of conversations
<nullbyte> Yeah i know most of the rules i used to help here
<nullbyte> thats my bad airtonix
<Anacranom> nullbyte, System>Pref...>appearance... Visual effects tab, set to "none"
<Psinetic> just for everyone's common knowledge. you all just lost The Game. More info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_%28mind_game%29
<greezmunkey> nullbyte, yeah what Anacranom says, at least as a troubleshooting step.
 * {ImPeRiOs}[HaCk] hi all
<kelly> hollah back
<lanclin> DasEI2: gnome alsamixer works
<lanclin> Thanks
<Anacranom> greezmunkey, thats all i'm offering,, i know from testing that is the first step,, next is disabling all P stuff, and thats not cool
<DasEi2> lanclin: nice, congrats
<karlzt> ciao
<kelly> Psinetic: Congratulations, you just one 4 internets.
<Phil___> ubuntu doesn't let me display reasonable resolutions on my crt monitor.. where would I go for a driver fix?
<Psinetic> kelly, i just what?
<el_compA> Is it possible to get the same repositories as ubuntu because when I tried the ubuntu live cd it looked like they had more software than mint
<turtle_> how do i force quit alex the alligator
<kelly> Psinetic: 4 internets
<Psinetic> hmmmmmm
<flupke_> hi, from time to time sound stops working in youtube under firefox with flashplugin-nonfree, I have to killall firefox to get it working again. Is this a known issue and is there a solution ?
<leaf-sheep> turtle_: "xkill" in the terminal and click which window to terminate
<yoyoned> el_compA: mint uses ubuntu repo
<turtle_> leaf-sheep, thanks man
<greezmunkey> Anacranom, it sounds to me that he has several issues, I mean gdm freezing coming out of screensaver... There was an update recently that is supposed to have helped that, but who knows what hardware/drivers he has, etc.
<el_compA> But howcome the ubuntu software manager has more software than mint?
<wgrant> !linuxmint | el_compA
<FiReWa||> !linuxmint
<wgrant> !mint | el_compA
<ubottu> el_compA: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<Alan502> Where are files downloaded with wget put?
<Anacranom> greezmunkey, if its ati... then i know,, and disabling compiz will help
<wgrant> Alan502: The current directory.
<Alan502> wgrant, got it, thanks
<DasEi2> Alan502: in the current dir you call wget from, unless other specified (man wget)
<Alan502> im getting this error while trying to install pygame_ error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<el_compA> syk: When I run the command in the terminal it says  couldn't find package
<pyrophelia> could some explain in a few words how lvm2 works?  do I have to build the logical volume first before I can use it? or can I put stuff on hard drives and then add them to a logical volume?
<yoyoned> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DasEi2> pyrophelia: you want to set up an lvm..
<syk> el_compA, open up synaptic package manager and search for it there, maybe that will help im not to sure why im still learning myself :)
<yoyoned> alen, try to find the first error and post
<Phil___> anyone know where I'd find graphics card/monitor drivers for ubuntu?
<yoyoned> Phil___: there already there
<DasEi2> Phil___: first look under hardwaredrivers; which g-card ?
<yoyoned> !ati|phill__
<ubottu> phill__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pyrophelia> well I want to know if I can load information on drives first that's all
<kelly>  /join #eeeuser
<syk> el_compA, are you on 9.10?
<twig11> I'm  installing Karmic next to XP on a system with 160 gb HDD. I want to use a /home partition from another computer on this one. I'm at the disk partitioning part of the graphical installer now. I need guidance on a good partition scheme.
<dbe> Can someone please recommend me a good laser printer to a moderate price that works directly in Ubuntu?
<DasEi2> pyrophelia: now, lvm is part of partioning, so all data will be lost
<twig11> I already resized the xp partition to about 15 GB
<DasEi2> dbe: #hardware, goole, wrong place here
<DasEi2> g*
<enovativ> i am trying to run a ffmpeg command to convert a .avi file to PSP's mp4 format : here is the following command : ffmpeg -i "airforceone.avi" -f psp -r 29.97 -b 768k -ar 24000 -ab 64k -s 320x240 "airforceone.mp4"  and here is the error : Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<enovativ> can anyone help
<el_compA> Karmic
<enovativ> what codec do i need to install ?
<wrst> dbe: HP p1006 is a pretty good one its cheap sohas some quirks ubuntu does have to download an HP driver but its all automated
<lyq88> why i come in lxde conversation so slowly
<Anacranom> greezmunkey, i work for HP in pre-release-mobile, and deal with devs from many, was told last March by ATI that they'd support compiz in june... nope! so on the Linux QA team we test "around" it, and note what fails, and disable for standard testing...
<enovativ> is there some mp4 codec that i need to install
<Phil___> I actually know that the graphics card is fine, it's just the monitor that doesn't seem to work
<dbe> wrst: Is the driver free or proprietary?
<lyq88> more than 10 min
<turtle_> is there a keyboard combination that brings up a search query where you can type in like "terminal" or "googleearth" to fire up the program
<lyq88> 10 s
<Phil___> or it works but ubuntu gives me pretty crappy resolution options
<twig11> Can I install Karmic with an ext4 filesystem, can I import an ext3 /home partition from another hdd later?
<pyrophelia> dasEi2: well that answers the big question.  can I add to the volume?  my raids havnt finished and won't be done 4 a few days I have a couple done so id like to start moving data to the server if I can
<switch10_> turtle_: Gnome-Do
<leaf-sheep> enovativ: #ffmpeg or use Ogmrip (for GUI).  I know it have a PSP profile.
<DasEi2> twig11: yes and yes
<twig11> OOps, phrased that wrong
<wrst> dbe: proprietary or was but i think a free driver is now available but it all works well
<enovativ> leaf-sheep: thanks alot i will go and look for Ogmrip
<switch10_> turtle_:  its pretty awesome...
<DasEi2> pyrophelia: steps are - raid - partitons - lvm - > data
<twig11> DasEi2: Do I have to do anything special when I partition to be able to import a /home partition later?
<pyrophelia> 2 out of 6 raids have finished building. can I add them to an lvm and simply add the others when they finish syncing?
<dbe> wrst: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/printers
<DasEi2> twig11: no, just set fstab to the correct fs
<doc_> hello, room...
<Anacranom> greezmunkey, most of the issues have to do with Power-management  stuff, like S3/S4 (sleep/hibernation)
<DasEi2> !hi | doc_
<ubottu> doc_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<doc_> i could use a recommendation, pllease...
<wrst> yeah dbe but this printer wasn't completely supported but still a good cheap laser
<doc_> desktop search tool?...one that does not eat mem...
<doc_> i'm in crunchbang, a lite ubuntu disstro...
<switch10_> doc_: gnome-do
<switch10_> its awesome
<doc_> right back...and thanks...
<DasEi2>  doc_: gui will always eat mem, why not use locate,find whereis from trml ?
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to downgrade mlt?
<zzzxzzz> hi there
<webbb82> whats the name of the effect in gnome-shell that when u move the mouse to the top left corner it shows the desktops
<zzzxzzz> is anybody there?
<zzzxzzz> i need your help guys
<DasEi2> !ask | zzzxzzz:
<ubottu> zzzxzzz:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<el_compA> What are some Linux apps you guys recommend to anyone
<zzzxzzz> ok
<syk> el_compA, you get it working?
<DasEi2> el_compA: karmic ?
<zzzxzzz> how can i download the vlc player ?
<plitter> hello, i just booted my own laptop with ubuntu 9.10 64 bit but my stationary computer wont accept the same usb disc.... i changed the settings in the bios to external device, but still nothing, any advice on what i could try?
<doc_> DasE2,cause ima damnednewb,
<azfira> isa
<KongfuToufu> hello, why my laptop can't resume from suspend?
<bazhang> zzzxzzz, sudo apt-get install vlc
<doc_> lol
<leaf-sheep> zzzxzzz: Look for it in Ubuntu Software Center.
<el_compA> No I didn't get it working but it's updateing right now so I cant open another synaptic
<plitter> zzzxzzz: Application -> Ubuntu Software Center -> search for it
<switch10_> el_compA: gnome-do, vlc, deluge, DVDrip, devede, GTKpod, back in time
<syk> el_compA, ok
<el_compA> DasEi2:  yea karmic
<doc_> that's another question--in windoze, i use a mem release tool--any such critter for *nix/GNU?
<twig11> DasEi2: not to be tiresome, but I want to make sure I've communicated: I can install ubuntu, then later clone the whole ext3 /home partition onto this same hdd? I don't have to set up a partition exactly that size to begin with?
<DasEi2> el_compA: http://tinyurl.com/y983dxx
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to downgrade a program?
<plitter> aliciapg: maybe uninstall and download an older version and install that one?
<webbb82> i installed gnome-shell and when i istart it ,  i cant use it because it is so laggy it takes 30 sec to open a app
<el_compA> Is deluge better than transmission switch10_  ?
<switch10_> el_compA: yes
<KongfuToufu> when i upgrade to 9.10 , my laptop can't resume from suspend(to ram) and in 904 it worked well. Please help
<aliciapg> plitter: how do i uninstall?
<leaf-sheep> el_compA: If you're looking for simplicity, transmission it is.
<DasEi2> twig11: you can as you wish : either you leave that space /home needs blank and clone it after install or set up a fittitng ext4 in seperate and copy your files afterwards
<canthus13> aliciapg: from the command line, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<FFEMTcJ> Does anyone have any experience with an error: "Directory stack not that deep" when shell scripting?
<plitter> aliciapg: see if you find the software in Ubuntu Software Center
<DasEi2> !backports| aliciapg
<ubottu> aliciapg: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<canthus13> aliciapg: Or, uninstall it via add/remove or Software center.
<deeperror> FFEMTcJ: what command is executing ?
<switch10_> el_compA: you cant set an upload/download speed per torrent with transmission
<FFEMTcJ> deeperror: I'm not completely sure where I'm getting the error at, but I believe my exit command..
<switch10_> and deluge is just as easy
<FFEMTcJ> everything work s up until the exit command.
<aliciapg> canthus13: it's mlt
<bazhang> switch10_, sure you can
<canthus13> aliciapg: mlt?
<switch10_> bazhang: hmm they must have changed that since I used it lsat
<aliciapg> canthus13: it's used with certain video editing software and i need to downgrade because when i upgraded it, it broke stuff
<bazhang> switch10_, right click on torrent, check properties, uncheck follow global settings , set to what you wish
<aliciapg> and when i try sudo apt-get remove mlt it says it couldn't find the pkg
<switch10_> transmission is the first thing i uninstall when i do an upgrade or install
<switch10_> I never liked it
<DasEi2> !info mlt | aliciapg
<ubottu> aliciapg: Package mlt does not exist in karmic
<bazhang> aliciapg, there is no package mlt
<Blizz> shit this channel is fucking huge
<HiTek88> Can someone familiar with GRUB tell me the difference between the Linux version of GRUB and GRUB4DOS http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_grub4dos.php. Reason being that GRUB4DOS can boot .iso images from booting to a partition, and I was wondering if there is a reason why it can.
<canthus13> aliciapg: hm. try dpkg --get-selections | grep mlt
<deeperror> FFEMTcJ: are you using find ?
<bazhang> Blizz, watch the language
<canthus13> aliciapg: That might find you the package name.
<FFEMTcJ> deeperror: nope.
<deeperror> FFEMTcJ: head?
<FFEMTcJ> cut and sort
<FFEMTcJ> no head
<aliciapg> canthus13: that didn't do anything...
<canthus13> hrm.
<Bubbadood> (( I just put the following in ~/.asoundrc )) I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general and I have read this from a forum post .. in this example where is the poster claiming the file he is aditing to be? I do not get the reference ~/
<el_compA> switch10_:  thanks I installed deluge and It looks very similar to utorrent from windows. I like it :)
<leaf-sheep> Bubbadood: ~/ referes to your home directory. In other word, it is same for /home/bubba/
<MrBoom> Hmm.  No matches for that, leaf-sheep.
<g__> does anyone know how to view the update history in kubuntu 9.10 I need to uninstall some of the latest updates as it has wrecked my computer
<Bubbadood> leaf-sheep thank you
<bastid_raZor> Bubbadood: ~/ is a shortcut to /home/yourusername
<leaf-sheep> MrBoom: Meh?
<MrBoom> leaf-sheep: wish i knew
<switch10_> el_compA: ya its a utorrent clone actually :)
<aliciapg> canthus13: i mean i can see the mlt folder in my home directory but then i
<aliciapg> canthus13: *i'm not going to know how to reinstall it
<rj1> ok WTF is up with GDM. It keeps changing my login theme BACK to humanlogin. Even AFTER I changed it in gconf tool! There HAS to be a better way!
<deeperror> FFEMTcJ: any * wildcards
<Bubbadood> leaf-sheep so in that example is he saying he created a file called asoundrc ? Becuase I do not have that file in my home directory. I'm trying to make some edits so that I can get Digital DTS sound over my HDMI Audio
<el_compA> If something goes wrong with my ubuntu installation in the future will it be difficult to reinstall ubuntu? Or will I just have to backup and install it like I did the first time? ( dual boot with windows)
<FFEMTcJ> nope.. I use * at one point to multiply.. but no wildcards.. deeperror
<canthus13> aliciapg: Might see if you can find a website for it.
<canthus13> aliciapg: Looks like mltframework.org
<aliciapg> canthus13: i found something that says libmlt...would that be the same thing though?
<canthus13> aliciapg: That's part of it.
<leaf-sheep> rj1: Be honest. You don't stare at GDM long enough to admire it. 10 seconds at most. I'd say move on to better things. :)
<Samual-Ubuntu> Hey, i'm using Ubuntu 9.04 -- How can I disable the wallpaper switch animation? It's really slow for me since i'm using xserver-xgl for Compiz and Xinerama
<canthus13> aliciapg: SOme tips on removing and installing it.   http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/installing-source/installing-mlt-rendering-engine
<alazyworkaholic> I just downloaded the diveintopython package. How is it supposed to be read? There are no new icons anywhere in applications, so I'm stuck.
<rj1> leaf-sheep it seems to be one of the FEW usable graphical login managers. I am VERY open for suggestions though.
<leaf-sheep> Bubbadood: Well, ~/.asoundrc sounds like a configuration file for... ALSA, in my opinion. It is common for personal files and personal configuration files to reside inside home directory. Do try and see if you obtained your HDMI sound through that.
<aliciapg> canthus13: thank you :D
<Samual-Ubuntu> leaf-sheep, lies, I once admired my own gdm theme for 20 minutes.... Though, I made it.
<NicholasPerkins> man. I wish the ATI drivers hadn't dropped support for older cards.
<canthus13> aliciapg: No problem.
<leaf-sheep> rj1: Autologin and bypass the GDM? :)
<rj1> I have people over at my house all the time, Id like not to give them unrestricted access :D Even if it is just to non-root functionality
<FFEMTcJ> deeperror: any other thoughts?
<deeperror> FFEMTcJ: might be missing some quotes somewhere
<Samual-Ubuntu> Is it even possible to disable the wallpaper switch animation?
<doc_> thanks, all--DasEi2, switch10, in paticular...peace, all!...
<alazyworkaholic> I downloaded diveintopython docs & gimp tutorials as packages, which installed, but how am I supposed to read them?
<syk> this is my grub.cfg, i have several boot options and im not sure which ones to remove from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/339590/
<DasEi2> doc_: see what we can find
<tgnb_> hi there, i'm trying to change the default resolution gdm starts with in ubuntu 9.10 running in vmware workstation, but i'm unsure what the correct way to do so is. most information online seems either out of date or incorrect
<doc_> ya'll already helped greatly!...appreciated--i mostly needed to just talk to someone, i guess--relive my frustration at slow learning curve...lol...
<zengeos> evening crowd
<FFEMTcJ> deeperror: thanks for your assistance
<tgnb_> i had no trouble changing the resolution of grub, framebuffer and the resolution after a users logs in, the only thing i am having trouble with is setting the resolution gdm launches with
<deeperror> FFEMTcJ: find it?
<doc_> im a #! distro user, if i forgot to mention (im in a couple IRC rooms, and i foget...lol...)...
<leaf-sheep> rj1: Do what you gotta do. I'm sure you could use screensaver (with password) and run that in autostart.  Bypass GDM and you'd go straight to Ubuntu, which should send you to screensaver lockout.
<webbb82> you know how if you highlight some txt and then click the middle mouse key where ever you want to paste it and that will paste, but for people without the middle button we are suposed to paste by clickin both mouse buttons to sumulate a middle click
<FFEMTcJ> deeperror: I added a space between a >= and a 1 and it now exits without an error.. so I guess that was the problem
<brian> Brand new to Linux. I need some help with my video.
<ynk> hey guys. i have hardy heron. would you guys recommend a clean install of the latest ubuntu release or an upgrade?
<webbb82> my mouse has four buttons can i make my 2 or 3 button the middle click simulate
<PreZ> Is there a way to, using iptables, alter the destination port without altering the destination IP address (which is unknown at the time of rule writing)?  ie. DNAT without specifying a new dest IP?
<deeperror> FFEMTcJ: nice!
<wgrant> ynk: You will be able to upgrade directly to Ubuntu 10.04 when it is released in April, but to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 (the current latest release), you would have to first upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, then 9.04 then 9.10.
<FFEMTcJ> deeperror: seems too picky :-( oh well.. I guess thats why im learning how to script.. so I know what to do
<kevdog> howdy
<deeperror> FFEMTcJ: google bash scripting
<ynk> wgrant, would you recommend the series of upgrades?
<FFEMTcJ> deeperror: its a class... csh is required
<mnaines> I have found a solution to a common problem - being able to keep your favorite settings and stuff when you switch computers
<wgrant> It's probably easier to either reinstall or wait four months.
<leaf-sheep> FFEMTcJ: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<wgrant> ynk: ^^
<brian> I just installed 9.10. When I bott, it will only work in low graphics mode. Any suggestions?
<brian> boot
<NicholasPerkins> is there a good ubuntu distro for use as a media centre? just for playing music and video, not mythtv. Need to support older ATI cards.
<FFEMTcJ> thanks leaf-sheep
<rj1> Nicholas ubuntustudio?
<mnaines> wgrant: Guess what I did that would make upgrades easy?
<ynk> wgrant, let me rephrase the question--do you think the upgrade from hardy heron to latest is worth it?
<wgrant> NicholasPerkins: I use a normal Ubuntu desktop installation and run Moovida on it.
<leaf-sheep> NicholasPerkins: Ubuntu Minimal + XBMC?
<DasEi2> nice link, leaf-sheep
<wgrant> ynk: I cannot say whether it's worth it for your purposes.
<airtonix> ynk, never trust a dist-upgrade. always clean install
<mnaines> wgrant: I use a persistent USB Live setup
<wgrant> ynk: But I would certainly upgrade for a non-server machine.
<leaf-sheep> DasEi2: I hope you learn something new. :)
<wgrant> airtonix: Why not?
<wgrant> airtonix: I've upgraded machines through many Ubuntu releases without problems.
<mnaines> wgrant: Or do what I do and just create a persistent Live setup
<airtonix> wgrant, lucky you. it'll bite you one day
<ynk> wgrant, thanks. you've just convinced me to upgrade. :]
<wgrant> airtonix: It's still a lot easier to try to upgrade, and then only reinstall in the tiny fraction of cases in which it fails.
<mnaines> wgrant: Creating a persistent Live setup, all you would need is a fresh image of the new version of Ubuntu on a LiveCD and a USB stick to save the changes...
<airtonix> wgrant, if you have your home on a separate partition, then its easier to clean install
<ynk> airtonix, thanks for the tip. duly noted. that's exactly what i'm going to do. hmm, maybe i'll try OpenSuse on my laptop...
<mnaines> Its easier to upgrade my way, wgrant
<smackdaddy> what is a good webbased app to let users control their accounts thru a web interface
<smackdaddy> im running 9.10 64
<blue_> Hello all
<smackdaddy> server
<wgrant> mnaines: I prefer a real system.
<wgrant> airtonix: It is. And?
<mnaines> wgrant: This setup works on ANY computer...
<wgrant> mnaines: I'm quite aware.
<DasEi2> smackdaddy: webmin, ssh x forwarded , vpn .. what shall they do ?
<blue_> Im kind of new to Ubuntu iv used linux for awhile for servers but not as a desktop. Anyways has anyone here compiled GLmartix screen saver from source?
<sebsebseb> hi
<MrBoom> que tal, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> MrBoom: hmm?
<MrBoom> i haven't a clue, sebsebseb
<wgrant> blue_: Why do you want to?
<mnaines> wgrant: This setup solves the problem with keeping your settings and configuration when you change computers or upgrade them
<DasEi2> !compile | blue_
<ubottu> blue_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blue_> I want to change the color from Green to blue which cant do unless i compile it
<wgrant> mnaines: I know. But a live USB flash drive setup does not at all cater to my needs as a developer.
<smackdaddy> dasei2, thanks.
<blue_> Yeah I know how to compile im not that new just cant seem to compile this source
<mnaines> wgrant: You're an Ubuntu developer?
<JohninLex> quick question SVN and Apache together or not together and why
<wgrant> mnaines: I am.
<alazyworkaholic> I downloaded diveintopython docs & some gimp tutorials as packages, which installed, but how am I supposed to read them, or anything else in /usr/share/docs ?
<DasEi2> blue_: shall we try together ?
<bartel> if i drop a script in /etc/cron.daily do i need to restart crond?
<wgrant> bartel: No.
<Klett> hi
<mnaines> wgrant: Good...Because you could help me with my idea...This setup is beneficial in many ways, so one way you could help is by creating an Ubuntu flavor that's optimized for persistent Live setups like mine
<blue_> yes I am game to try it with you
<wgrant> alazyworkaholic: Try pointing Firefox at /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<wgrant> mnaines: ... what's wrong iwth normal Ubuntu?
<wgrant> We include a persistent live USB drive creator in the default installation.
<devD> how to install cromium browser in ubuntu ?
<Klett> hi there
<MrBoom> hi, Klett
<mnaines> wgrant: Too bloated...Most people won't want to buy a 16GB flash drive just to run a setup like mine
<wgrant> !chromium | devD
<ubottu> devD: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<bazhang> !chromium | devD
<DasEi2> !pm | blue_
<ubottu> blue_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Klett> has someone noticed problems with irc connection after kernel upgrade on ubuntu 9.10
<webbb82> i want to change the simulate middle mouse click from presssing both mouse buttons  to pressin the second button  i have a 4 button mouse
<wgrant> mnaines: You can't feasily remove more than a couple of hundred megabytes from the default installation.
<Klett> hello mrboom
<wgrant> mnaines: Anyway, this is offtopic for here.
<plitter> i just got the usb flash drive to work, but i need to mount the other harddisks to see where i can install ubuntu, how do i mount the other harddisks?
<alazyworkaholic> wgrant: thanks, that worked.
<g__> bazhang do you know how to view the update history in kubuntu 9.10 I need to uninstall some of the latest updates as it has wrecked my computer
<blue_> ok DasEi2 so I downloaded the source for xscreensaver-5.10 changed the xpm files needed to change the image and tried to compile
<JohninLex> I take it that my question was above a few heads tonight lol
<DasEi2> Klett: I had some probs today, but can't reduce them to kernel update, lot's of splits today and I'm running a bunch of stuff
<DasEi2> blue_: got a link ?
<mtimbrogno> what do you know, a public irc for ubuntu
<mtimbrogno> awesome1
<blue_> http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/download.html
<EastDallas> Anyone else having issues printing with Chrome Beta?  'splix error while rendering the request'
<wgrant> JohninLex: Any particular reason for using Subversion?
<g__> bazhang knetworkmanager no longer lets me click to connect to a network on the gui
<JoeSomebody> hello, i am looking for something to show download speed, preferrably that can be minimized to  the panel , and still show speed, is there anything like that for ubuntu?
<blue_> DasEi2: Just a regular .configure wont work it comes back with a x11 header error
<DasEi2> blue_: I  d/l it, vm will be there in ~5 min, I'll call your nick then
<blue_> kk ty
<Jeruvy> JoeSomebody: not a true meter, but firestarter does that.
<Klett> i have continuous connection refusal with "couldn't lookup your hostname etc"
<bllzz> How does ext4 do with large files as compared to ext3?  I remember ext3 could take as long as 15 seconds or so to delete videos from the harddrive
<zengeos> Johninlex..wouldn't that question be better directed in an Apache specific chat room?
<Klett> now i am back using my other ubuntu 8.04
<Klett> maybe i have to fix something in iptables
<alankila> bllzz: instantenous
<Klett> ?
<g__> does anyone know how to view the update history in kubuntu 9.10 I need to uninstall some of the latest updates as it has wrecked my computer?
<DasEi2> bllzz: slightly faster, quite same, rm o'course is faster then move to trash
<JohninLex> you are right zengeos, but hey I sometimes I get great help here as well
<kamola> sry dunno g__
<bllzz> DasEi2:  right. i'm considering using it for an HTPC
<g__> I can't select any network anymore on the knetworkmanager applet
<bllzz> alankila:  that's a definite improvement =)
<wgrant> DasEi2: Um, what? Moving to Trash should be faster than rm itself.
<zengeos> g_ how has it wrecked your computer/
<g__> I can't select any network anymore on the knetworkmanager applet
<DasEi2> bllzz: ext4 is fine for that
<JohninLex> #ubuntu is the #1 stoping point zengeos
<bllzz> huh okay.  i'll give it a whirl.  I've used xfs up until now, but why not... ext4 seems to have mmore or less stabilized
<usser> JohninLex, whats the problem?
<Quan-Time> anyone know of a fix for laptop touchpads NOT being identified as synaptic devices ?
<DasEi2> g__: /var/log/apt/history.log
<g__> zengeos its weird it worked right before the update flawlessly but now I can't click to join any network
<zengeos> hmm. g_ perhaps you installed some other networking softwre that is conflicting?  WiCd sometimes could do that perhaps?
<EastDallas> g_:WiCD
<g__> zengeos I've done nothing, mliterally done nothing
<EastDallas> install it
<zengeos> thanks East
<DasEi2> bllzz: very stable, as I remember xfs is in advantages for lots of very small files
<EastDallas> I had a ton of probs with knetworkmanager and just switched to wicd, worked like a charm
<g__> DasEi2 hmm that doesn't show anything with Kate
<bllzz> DasEi2:  other way around.  it has problems with small files
<alankila> DasEi2: err, no. XFS is in fact one of the slowest, especially when deleting. I regret ever going with xfs, personally.
<na1lb0mb> I could never get knetworkmanager to work.
<rj1> ....I feel lame, I just use ext4 XD
<JoeSomebody> Jeruvy, thanks, reading up on that , any other ways, anyone ?
<alankila> I still have some old servers that contain xfs filesystem but it's too much work for little benefit to ever change the fs now
<g__> does anyone else reccoment wicd?
<bllzz> DasEi2:  XFS was on the god-teir with large files on raid0, but it was on par with satan himself with my digital photos
<zengeos> Speaking of networking erhaps someonbe has thoughts on my little issue
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<zengeos> <--typo's very well thanks
<bllzz> alankila:  you had issues deleting with xfs?  was this for small files?
<Tetracomm> Google Chrome for Linux has finally been released.
<DasEi2> blizz: it's some ago I read about it, I ran with ext2,3,4 .. I'm one of the ones who pulls the plug when sleeping from pc-tv, never had probs with ext4
<Tetracomm> It is on google.com/chrome
<isolat3dsh33p> Tetracomm: Where can I download it?
<bllzz> Tetracomm:  great, no we can get our privacy raped
<bllzz> *now
<mrd112233> why on earth would you want to use chrome
<bllzz> =)
<alankila> bllzz: the size doesn't matter so much as the number. XFS has some very ugly metadata update sequence required for deleting. I don't know more about it, but it's like several times slower than any of the others.
<mrd112233> its big brother spying on you!
<Tetracomm> I'm just trying it.
<bllzz> mrd112233:  lol.  well to be fair firefox *is* bloated
<mrd112233> yes but if u value ur privacy, u wouldnt go near chrome
<bllzz> alankila:  right, but I always thought hte metadata had bog had to do with the small-filesize issue
<usser> bllzz, mrd112233 plenty of browsers besides firefox
<bllzz> usser:  i was being cheeky
<mrd112233> i heard there's a alternative called SRWare Iron
<alankila> bllzz: well, the metadata load is probably close to fixed per file, probably growing slowly with file size. The proportion of data vs meta updates is the issue. That is why we whine about small file performance, because it's the metadata that dominates this kind of activity.
<werkor> does transmission work with all torrents ?
<DasEi2> blue_: they have got debs, did you try them ?
<DasEi2> blue_: 32 or 64 bit ?
<blue_> DasEi2:the debs you can't edit the xpm file to change the color. Unless there is a way to extract the deb to get to the files in it?
<blue_> 32 bit
<alankila> anyway, xfs is great compared to the utter disaster that is jfs. These days I wish all my systems just ran ext4, but perhaps a time is approaching when btrfs needs to be taken out for a test.
<bllzz> alankila:  ah i see. makes sense.  I didn't know that
<DasEi2> blue_: you""could do so, but without nowing that app, config is usually changed after install I 'd guess
<pharvey> alankila: what's wrong with JFS?
<alankila> fragmentation over time.
<blue_> DasEi2: This is the tut I used to get where I am.
<alankila> I had it as system drive for a few years and boy did it get slow, tracking debian and then ubuntu
<pharvey> I've been using it since 2003.
<blue_> DasEi2: Gues I should have pasted the link http://santhoshtr.livejournal.com/7078.html
<alankila> (yes, I used to mix'n'match repositories.)
<pharvey> Perhaps my usage patterns haven't caused the same fragmentation that you've had.
<alankila> pharvey: yeah, it took some real abuse to get to that point, I'm sure... it was constantly something like 70 % full and a 10 GB of data went in and out every week, or at least every month if not every week
<alankila> unstable can have a lot of updates.
<Alius> hello
<Alius> does anyone know how to program in python
<Alius> ?
<DasEi2> blue_: deb is installing
<Alius> anyone good at python?
<syk> SssS ss
<mrd112233> plenty of tutorials on the net...
<usser> Alius, look into dive into python great book
<alankila> but the thing is, that jfs-based system was the only one I ever noticed to slow down dramatically with time. All the others have proven to be fragmentation resistant, or at least have resisted fragmentation well enough that I never noticed any problems.
<DasEi2> blue_: wants another version of libxml2
<Alius> I know how to program
<arghh2d2> Alius: i bet somebody in #python knows a guy who knows a guy who might know some python
<Alius> i just need to learn methods and constructors
<zengeos> there are also several rooms dedicated to Python
<Quan-Time> if i have a laptop with a touchpad which is NOT being identified as a synaptics device (the default driver set) what are my options ? ive tried to tell it, that it would take over, but its still showing up, and being use as a normal mouse.. ideas / pointers please ?
<usser> Alius, get the book, it explains everything about python in detail
<zengeos> visit #python
<Jeruvy> Alius: try ^^
<mrd112233> official docu is very good too
<hitek88> well I installed grub2 on 9.10, and upgrade-from-grub-legacy, but ussing the grub command, says grub is not installed, although grub2 is installed
<cheeko> thers i no channel #python
<zengeos> Does grub2 *see* Solaris?
<zengeos> grumble...Open solaris doesn't see Linux...Linux doesn't see Solaris
<mrd112233> sure there is
<Quan-Time> hitek88: i get the same issue atm
<cheeko> nope
<hitek88> Quan-Time, hmm
<Quan-Time> hitek88: it works.. just throws weird errors.. but you can boot fine.. ive been doin it for like 3 days
<hitek88> Quan-Time, lol what about grub. How do you run grub in the command line?
<ctmjr> cheeko: there is a #python channel
<bllzz> how do I do boot profiling in grub2?
<Quan-Time> umm, how you mean "run grub"
<Quan-Time> its a boot loader.
<Quan-Time> oh, you wanna reconfig grub ?
<cheeko> but no members in ti
<jesus> hi
<MrBoom> hey, jesus
<jesus> :D
<hitek88> Quan-Time, yeah, you can run grub in the command line
<arghh2d2> finally, i found jesus!
<greezmunkey> omg
<Jesus-Virus> uheuhe
<Jesus-Virus> :D
<Jesus-Virus> ow my god
<Jesus-Virus> :D
<mrd112233> halleluwah
<Jesus-Virus> my name is jesus, but here no is possible
<Jesus-Virus> :D
<g__> anyone know how to install wicd but also uninstall knetworkmanager??
<Jesus-Virus> my english is very bad :( so sorry!
<pharvey> alankila: well, JFS on Linux is supported in many commercial environments. I never did any tuning on my home system, perhaps the VMs I've used in my work were configured differently somehow to avoid this problem.
<dg1> hello, i had an error in wine and had to restart, and now it says it cant mount fstab and my desktop is all white in 9.10
<greezmunkey> g_, wicd will uninstall NM
<arghh2d2> Jesus-Virus: screw english, speak American!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi2> dg1: can you boot into safemode ?
<bllzz> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<alankila> pharvey: it may be that an update has been pushed to jfs which fixes the problem. This happened about 3 years ago, I think.
<dg1> it told me escape for recovery shell
<bllzz> oh damn!
<bllzz> it failed
<bllzz> nvm
<dg1> and its all white
<bllzz> no more bot-abuse for me
<Jesus-Virus> the sound in ubuntu 9.10, is off because actualizacion of 9.04 for 9.10,cause a BUG, because the pulse audio is sound of system e not more the Alsamixer
<Jesus-Virus> Help!?
<dg1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gdiz> is it possible to control the sound volume from shell
<mrd112233> jesus asking for help
<Alius> thanks jeuvy
<Alius> but what is the books title?
<bllzz> Jesus-virus:  there's an ubuntuforums topic about that.  the tutorial works rather well
<g__> greezemunkey whenever I try to install it from the add/remove it says it cant cause it conflicts with other software
<bllzz> i don't remember where it is but it pops up in google
<dg1> can i ask a question on how to fix this?
<bllzz> !ask|dg1
<ubottu> dg1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hitek88> whats the command to run grub2?
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dg1> safe mode ok brb
<pharvey> I only used JFS on low spec systems that didn't need great I/O bandwidth. The reduced CPU overhead in large sets of FS operations was worth extra effort over ext3. XFS seemed marginally faster in that respect.
<ardchoille> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bllzz> hitek88:  you don't "run" ubuntu.  ubuntu boots your system.  what exactly are you trying to do?
<ctmjr> gdiz: yes amixer
<bllzz> *sorry... i mean't grub2
<bllzz> lol
<gdiz> thanks ctmjr
<hitek88> bllzz, I am trying to run GRUB, not Ubuntu
<bllzz> hitek88:  yeah sorry, typo
<alankila> pharvey: yes. However, it may be that the low cpu comes at less optimal block layout strategies, or something. No free lunch & all that.
<bllzz> hitek88:  i mean't to say you don't "run" grub.  grub boots ubuntu
<greezmunkey> g__, well then, how do I resolve the conflicts is the real question. What error do you get, please use paste.ubuntu.com.
<Jeruvy> Aluis: sorry.  I'm not sure what you're referring to.
<bllzz> hitek88:  what exactly are you trying to do with grub?
<hitek88> bllzz, you can run grub inside a terminal
<spasticteapot> What's a good way to transcode a *big* pile of FLAC files to MP3s?
<greezmunkey> g__, while you are getting that together, I'm going outside for a smoke...
<ctmjr> gdiz: your welcome here is a sample how to use it amixer set 'PCM',0 5%+
<DasEi2> dg1: try to fix it from there
<pharvey> I don't think JFS was "cheating" - unlike ext3, it was better able to background its operations, whereas ext3 would block and prevent too many processes from doing things all at once.
<bllzz> hitek88:  to what purpose?  You can reconfigure grub or reinstall it, but afaik (and I've been wrong before) you can't run it in the terminal.  what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<hitek88> bllzz, supposedly grub2 comes installed on 9.10. I checked my version, it said 0.9 so I installed grub2, ran   update-grub, and now "grub" in terminal does nothing
<squidbilly> grub2 now. in term
<g__> greezmunkey http://paste.ubuntu.com/339701/
<syk> this is my grub.cfg, i have several boot options and im not sure which ones to remove from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/339590/
<DasEi2> blue_:... bugs the whole sys, first throwed an error about lib...  , then -f install pulled ~20MB additional packets, now 420MB are obsolete, including build essential .. eerm, xscreensaver itself is in the repos, you know that ?
<hitek88> bllzz, you can't actually run grub inside a terminal no, but you run a grub configuration terminal too to make changes to grub
<alankila> pharvey: well, the sequentalism that I assume you refer to in ext3 would be irrelevant for a low-spec system, which we assume to imply 1 cpu. So it's not really an argument. Saving CPU time may be, if it is that precious.
<bllzz> hitek88: ah okay, that makes sense.  I think you want to look at the config file
<alankila> oh well, bedtime, etc. Laters.
<blue_> DasEi2: Yea I was just thinking that Im not even using xscreensaver im using gnome-screensaver i think the only thing i need to know how to compile from source is xscreensaver-gl now that i think about it
<blue_> DasEi2: not sure how to do it iv just been trying to do what was in that tut i sent you
<pharvey> I never did deep investigation into the problem. This is on single-CPU systems where I had "lots" (given the hardware, sub-1.0GHz) of processes needing to do ioctls and create/move/delete operations on lots of files.
<DasEi2> blue_:I'll try again from source when vm is back from dumpster :-D
<bllzz> hitek88: actually disregard that...
<bragzz> hello all
<hitek88> bllzz, might be a bit more then looking at a config file
<bllzz> hitek88:  i just checked the wiki and it seems as though the config file isn't meant t be edited
<pharvey> but anyway, I no longer have to worry about such systems...
<aquafina> hi. is a release of thunderbird 3.0 available in ubuntu?
<bllzz> bllzz:  well usually making changes to GRUB settings involves editing the config file, but it seems as though a lot has changed in GRUB2
<Kamokow> Where are the bitlbee account files stored on ubuntu? I messed up my password :-/
<blue_> DasEi2: Will your VM work with OpenGL ect?  If your already on Ubuntu 9.10 then you have the screen saver by default I just want to know how to change it to blue the easier the better maybe you know a different way
<bllzz> bllzz:  have you looked at this yet:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<aquafina> i edited the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file, blizz .. just to remove some old entries and change the default bootloader from linux to ubuntu
<aquafina> its pretty much obvious what to do when you open the file. nicely commented and such
<netyire> hi channel! I'm trying to mount an iso on a samba share I can see in nautilus, but terminal won't take smb://
<hitek88> bllzz, hmm, nv. Maybe there is no more grub terminal mode. Unless, can you type   "grub -v" in the terminal for me and tell what version it says
<hitek88> bllzz, are you on 9.10?
<bllzz> hitek88:  not currently.  i'm actually in windows right now
<bllzz> hitek88:  but the config file is here:  /etc/default/grub
<hitek88> bllzz,  k nm
<DasEi2> Blue_: gl works, what exactly you want to change to blue ?
<bllzz> hitek88:  it would help to know exactly what you're trying to do with grub though
<hitek88> bllzz, for the old grub
<dg1> I have a filesystem can be mounted error
<dg1> will not start in recovery mode
<bllzz> hitek88:  what about the old grub?
 * pharvey wonders why he still has xset and xinput if they aren't actually able to do anything useful
<blue_> DasEi2: I got D/c if you said anything i missed it.
<bllzz> dg1:  what filesystem?
<DasEi2> Blue_: gl works, what exactly you want to change to blue ?
<hitek88> bllzz, config file is actually located here   /boot/grub/
<MrBoom> Hmm.  No matches for that, hitek88.
<dg1> fstab
<hitek88> MrBoom, sorry?
<MrBoom> i don't know, hitek88
<blue_> the GLMatrix screen saver color from Green to Blue
<dg1> my whole desktop is white
<DasEi2> me
<hitek88> MrBoom, don't know what?
<MrBoom> hitek88: bugger all, i dunno
<dg1> i can still open applications with the task bar i just cant see it
<bllzz> hitek88:  hmm, you should look at that link I posted.  it seems to insist that /etc/default/grub is the main one now... but i haven't looked at ti closely
<aquafina> the old grub boot menu was /boot/grub/menu.lst the new one one is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bragzz> can some1 help me properly install enemy territories wolfanstien its a .run file, using ubuntu 9.10 i have tried terminal but it closes
<dg1> any way to do a scan or a restore
<bllzz> hitek88:  full disclosure, i haven't used grub2 very much
<bllzz> well except for the fact that it boots my machine
<netyire> yay! google fetched an answer! everything is now okay channel!
<DasEi2> bragzz: sure
<aquafina> anyone know howto install the new thunderbird 3 from a .deb in ubuntu?
<netyire> if you're reading the logged version of this online, the answer is: smbclient or smbmount
<DasEi2> bragzz: make a dir : sudo mkdir wf
<hitek88> aquafina, yes that is correct
<DasEi2> bragzz: chown -R bragzz /wf
<DasEi2> bragzz: braggz your username on that pc o'course
<hitek88> bllzz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<DasEi2> bragzz: copy the run file in there
<mazda01> my / filled up. i keep getting failed kernel update installs. now /tmp is full of folders named /tmp/mkinitramfs_********, can I remove these?
<airtonix> aquafina, use the ppa
<bllzz> hitek88:  well that certainly seems complete and trustworthy =)
<hitek88> lol
<bllzz> How do you change your computer's hostname in ubuntu?
<aquafina> airtonix: what's ppa?
<airtonix> aquafina, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Hiko> Anyone else having problems playing WoW on Ubuntu?
<aquafina> airtonix: thanks :)
<airtonix> Hiko, no, but you need to be more specific
<dg1> ahhhh
<aquafina> also, what is a good app to burn DVDs in ubuntu? right now, i am using brasero, but a smaller gui one woudl be preferable
<dg1> it was compiz locked up
<dg1> wooo....
<DasEi2> bragzz: done so far ?
<dg1> i wonder what the fstab thing is all about
<DasEi2> bllzz: hostname NewHostname
<DasEi2> sudo*
<Hiko> I am getting a Visual C++ error when I try to login. I was hoping that someone else has seen it and knows the fix action. I have researched on the web extensively with no solution yet.
<bllzz> DasEi2:  couldn't be easier =)
<DasEi2> !fstab| dg1
<ubottu> dg1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bllzz> thanks
<airtonix> Hiko, google the winhq page for wow
<DasEi2> np
<bragzz> ,dasei2 not giving me permission
<Hiko> Did that airtonix
<ynk> what do you guys recommend for fixing corrupted avi files?
<Hiko> No luck.
<switch10_> is there a way I can rm directories except ones I choose??
<Hiko> Tried WoW Forums as well plus google.
<dg1> !fart
<mazda01> aquafina, merely burn video_ts and audio_ts folders? i use makedvd which a cli from the tovid package
<DasEi2> bragzz: sudo chown -R bragzz /wf
<airtonix> Hiko, you read the comments about getting new dll?
<Flannel> Hiko, airtonix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<paolo> Hiko: did you try to create a new user try it
<switch10_> if I had a lot to delete and 1 or 2 to keep
<bragzz> oo ty forgot
<aquafina> mazda01: no, not video. just data DVDs
<Hiko> Not yet
<Hiko> No.
<aquafina> mazda01: can makedvd burn data disks too?
<kostkon> ynk, divfix++
<Hiko> I am doing a new install on a new partition now.
<mazda01> aquafina, use nautilus, right click on iso image and click write to disc. or you'd like a gui?
<kostkon> ynk, http://divfixpp.sourceforge.net/
<tvaughn> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and none of the users can login it just comes irght back to the login prompt
<airtonix> Hiko, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18555
<mazda01> aquafina, also, do you need a gui to pick the data you wanted iso'd up?
<aquafina> mazda01: a gui would be good, but if i can right click a whole directory and send it to the DVD, that would be great
<DasEi2> bragzz: done so far ?
<aquafina> mazda01: i just want to burn on the fly, not make an interim iso, if possible
<DasEi2> tvaughn: can you login from ccmdline ?
<[V]ortex`> how do i increase overall font size in 9.10?
<ynk> kostkon, thanks buddy.
<CkhiKuzad> awesome, IRSSI works with Guake
<mazda01> aquafina, i am sure there is a right click context menu script for nautilus that will burn all stuff selected to dvd
<gdaa> is there any implementation simalar to the way Ubuntu allows windows drivers to work with that OS, to allow Fedora to work with windows drivers as Free or as a Non-Free package??
<kostkon> ynk, :)
<mazda01> my / filled up. i keep getting failed kernel update installs. now /tmp is full of folders named /tmp/mkinitramfs_********, can I remove these?
<DasEi2> CkhiKuzad: what's guake ?
<airtonix> aquafina, you can drag the folder to the dvd staging area in nautilus
<aquafina> [V]ortex`: right clock on desktop, and there will be change backgound -- go there, it will have a font setting. change the font sizes
<aquafina> airtonix: ok. let me try that
<ynk> is there a way i can install Moovida through terminal? "apt-get install" isn't working. "couldn't find package moovida"... i guess i'll go to their site.
<aquafina> i'm right now burinign with an util called brasero which is slow
<bragzz> dasei2, error in libgtk-1.2.so
<aquafina> but it sure looks nice
<wgrant> ynk: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<airtonix> ynk, package isnt called moovida
<airtonix> !info elisa
<ynk> wgrant, Hardy Heron
<ubottu> elisa (source: moovida): The Elisa media center application (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 92 kB
<DasEi2> ynk: moovida is in repos
<wgrant> ynk: Ah, it wasn't called Moovida back then.
<wgrant> ynk: It was Elisa.
<ynk> airtonix, oh, i see.
<DasEi2> !info moovida | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: moovida (source: moovida): The Moovida media center application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 176 kB
<mazda01> airtonix, i knew it, thanks
<wgrant> ynk: You'll be getting a very early version of it.
<fallore> is there any way to make HDMI audio work with ubuntu 9.10?
<switch10_> mpg123 keeps crashing on me...
<ynk> wgrant, DasEi2, airtonix, thanks guys. aw.. that sucks! i guess i'm just going to wait until i do a clean install of current ubuntu release.
<Hiko> airtonix, Thank you that looks like a solution. I will try it and let you know on my other box.
<DasEi2> bragzz: I see, well I once ran it in wine, that was really fine
<Hiko> Much appreciated
<[V]ortex`> aquafina i've done that already, but it does not work for the overall system. For example, chromium font still remains small
<airtonix> mazda01, alternative way to reach the disc burn/staging are in nautilus is to enter burn:// in the location field
<DasEi2> ynk : which one currently ?
<aquafina> [V]ortex`: oh. that you will have to adjust from within chromium
<mazda01> airtonix, right
<nivekc1> I am running koala on my laptop and my wireless was working ok but not great.. so i installed ndiswrapper and it didnt get any better.. when i removed ndiswrapper though now my computer doesn;t see the wireless adapter it seems what do i do to get it back!? thanks in advance
<mazda01> my / filled up. i keep getting failed kernel update installs. now /tmp is full of folders named /tmp/mkinitramfs_********, can I remove these?
<freeride> how to mount iso, please help
<DasEi2> !iso | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<airtonix> !info gmountiso | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Anacranom> fallore, mine works, but not with ati gfx, what vid-card you have?
<DasEi2> lol
<ynk> DasEi2, i'm not sure. but according to wgrant, it will be a very early release. i like my apps to be current.
<hate> got a question about multiple hard drives on Server
<DasEi2> !versin | ynk
<hate> anyone avail for pm
<DasEi2> !version | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mazda01> aquafina, here's the info on the gnome-burning-utility: http://en.opensuse.org/GNOME_CD/DVD_Creator
<aquafina> mazda01: thanks
<[V]ortex`> aquafina: for windows, assististive technologies changes everything. Is there something like that for 9.10? for chromium, i have to keep changing every time i reboot.
<ynk> DasEi2, oh, i have Hardy Heron.
<DasEi2> ynk: you really should dist-upgrade, much better it became, hardware ?
<aquafina> [V]ortex`: why do you need to change everytime you reboot? i changed all the fonts on my system to lucida grande and a size i prefer, even in firefox. i dont use chromium, but i dont think you should do it many times
<airtonix> ynk : http://www.moovida.com/packages/
<fallore> is there any way to make HDMI audio work with ubuntu 9.10?
<Anacranom> DasEi2, why? the 8.04 is LTS???
<[V]ortex`> aquafina: i think it has to do with the hmtl rendering.... i can ctr + to manually increase the font size, but changing withini chromium doesn't affect the font on the webpage, just the settings box font within chromium
<aquafina> [V]ortex`: hm, weird. how do i install chromium? from the default repositories?
<wgrant> !chromium | aquafina
<ubottu> aquafina: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<hate> ok total n00b here.. i have 2 HD's how do you CD into the other drive?
<airtonix> aquafina, depends on which one you want and which build.
<[V]ortex`> aquafina: yes i think just search
<thiebaude> !chrome
<ynk> DasEi2, yeah. i have been using Windows 7 so my ubuntu has been neglected for quite a while. i will do clean install of 9.10 when i get the chance in a few days.
<[V]ortex`> aquafina: the package wil come up
<DasEi2> Anacranom: for a few months, exept from xorg (negative on some propies) the jump will be hard 8-04 >> 10.04
<ynk> is Karmic the codename for 9.10?
<[V]ortex`> aquafina: this applies to ff3.5 also
<DasEi2> !lucid | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gdaa> what is a good anti-virus for Ubuntu?
<[V]ortex`> aquafina: so that's why i'm looking for a overall solution
<sebsebseb> !9.10 | ynk DasEi2
<ubottu> ynk DasEi2: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<DasEi2> ynk : yes
<Flannel> DasEi2, ynk: LTS to LTS is fully supported, and works just fine.
<aquafina> [V]ortex`: i dont think something changes the fonts system-wide
<Flannel> ynk: What are you hoping to fix/accomplish by upgrading to 9.10?
<aquafina> but i am not sure
<Anacranom> DasEi2, no, keep your /home on a separate partition and all is fine
<mazda01> can things in /tmp be deleted without consequence?
<DasEi2> Anacranom: nick-miss ?
<ynk> DasEi2, Flannel, i meant to say i will do clean install of Lucid Lynx. sorry. Lol
<[V]ortex`> aquafina: ok thanks. I prob should suggest to them. This is the main factor why i dislike using ubuntu. My screen's too big and the font is too small =(
<DasEi2> Flannel: I thought of being used too, will confront with a bunch of changes then
<Flannel> DasEi2: What?
<DasEi2> to*
<Flannel> ynk: Right, but what are you looking to fix/change/whatever by moving from 8.04 to 9.10? (what's wrong with 8.04 for you?)
<bjorkintosh> is there a recommended utility for viewing google sketchups?
<Hiko> airtonix, that worked perfectly. Thank you so much. It is very appreciated.
<DasEi2> Flannel: If I used hardy up to lucid, I would have difficuilties in getting all that changes in once, more then a version ( or 2 version..) wise adaption
<ynk> Flannel, i feel like i'm living in the past. i'm not running a server here. this is my home desktop, and i would just like to try the newer stuff.
<Hiko> ynk, have you considered creating new partitions and multibooting?
<Guest5735> can anyone tell what is the name of the screen you see after grub but, just before login. it has the ubuntu logo in the center of the page
<SimplicityX> ...Man, seeing 'lucid' made me think of a smaller Network I go to >_>;
<Anacranom> ynk, you're on 1 LTS, if its working for you, stick with it till next LTS...
<Flannel> ynk: Alright.  That's a good enough reason, but if you wait until April, you can upgrade straight to it, instead of reinstalling fresh, or upgrading three times.
<Guest5735> is that xsplash?
<Hiko> So you can check out whatever distro or revision you want?
<ynk> Hiko, why should i keep 8.10 around? i'm going to dump my files on Dropbox.com and just do a clean install of Lucid. :]
<Flannel> ynk: You're on 8.10 right now?
<ynk> Flannel, yes.
<wgrant> Guest5735: The colourful one is xsplash. The black and white one is usplash.
<Flannel> ynk: 8.10 isn't LTS.  You'd only have to upgrade twice (9.04, then 9.10) to get to 9.10
<DasEi2> ynk: hardy you said
<Hiko> Ah. That works too. I keep 4 partitions going on my desktop. 8.04 with a home, latest distro with a home and shared swap so I can check things out.
<ynk> Flannel, being new to the GNU Linux world, I wanted to play it safe, so I got Hardy Heron. now, i want to live a little more dangerously. ;D
<Guest5735> ah, thank you
<Hiko> If I need files from 8.04 I can just mount the disk and access.
<limey> i have a partition i need to enter into fstab to be mounted on startup. it has a share on it that was used by a previous linux OS, so i think i need to take ownership? it wont let me change permissions.
<Anacranom> ynk, 8.10??? ewww
<ynk> DasEi2,  oops. i think i meant 8.04... which ever one is Hardy. haha
<DasEi2> ynk: hardy is 8.04, not 8.10 (ibex)
<Flannel> ynk: 8.10 isn't Hardy.  But whatever.  Installing 9.10 sounds fine :)
<sebsebseb> ynk: ok well in that case, if 8.10 is getting a bit to old for you, I suggest upgradeing to 9.04, and I suggest you still do a clean install of Lucid, so you probably get Ext4 and Grub 2 without any issues.  By the way if you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 you might get issues, this happended to quite a lot of people.
<DasEi2> .. for sure
<Twitch> issue: I know next to no commands, can't login to xfce sessions, only xterm with xubuntu
<ynk> DasEi2, Flannel sebsebseb, sorry. i have 8.04!
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Those issues were largely resolved within a week of the release.
<aquafina> eh why 9.04 instead of 9.10?
<sebsebseb> wgrant: oh ok, so upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 should go pretty well for most now?
<Hiko> I did a fresh install of 9.04 and then after updating did a Distro upgrade. Hopefully that will work fine.
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Yes
<DasEi2> ynk: that's the hardy karmic we all got stimes;-)
<sebsebseb> wgrant: ok good
<limey> and what is up with having to diable compiz to get remote desktop to work?
<mMezquitale> sebsebseb, you might have an issue with pulse audio other than that everything is fine
<bobdillon8686> can anyone tell me why i cant get my wireless working.. it used to work fine in ubuntu koala then i installed ndiswrapper just to see if it would work faster and it didnt.. when i removed ndiswrapper now my wireless device doesn't show up in the network connection utility
<aquafina> limey: no. i have compiz running and can get remote desktop and vnc working fine. been using it since i installed last night
<bobdillon8686> i cant figure out how to get it back and im gonna throw my laptop off the roof
<Klett> lol
<ynk> DasEi2, ;D one of the reason i want to upgrade is to start contributing to open source. i want to try the current releases and do what i can to help.
<sebsebseb> mMezquitale: well I am still keeping the other computer on 9.04 for now,  I wasn't that keen on 9.10.  10.04 will be pretty good though it seems from what I have read about it
<Klett> what is ndiswrapper
<ChrisRut> where can I find an image file of Ubuntu Server Hardy, that is compadable with Xen
<limey> aquafina, i have to disable compiz. only way it will update.
<ChrisRut> compatible
<ChrisRut> *.img file
<aquafina> limey: wow. weird
<DasEi2> ynk: as suggested above, dualbooting or using vm's is a good start
<limey> it seems like a common bug from what ive read
<bobdillon8686> klett ndiswrapper is a utility to allow you to use windows drivers for wireless adapters
<DasEi2> ynk: then collect experience and contribute
<sebsebseb> ynk: may as well stay on hardy for now, if you want something else, well vm's yeah
<aquafina> limey: i have compiz visual effects set to "extra"
<mMezquitale> sebsebseb, so far the only issue I have heard and personally experienced about is pulse audio on karmic, other than that just familiarise yourself with grub2
<Klett> hmm
<ChrisRut> where can I find an image file of Ubuntu Server Hardy, that is compatible with Xen *.img
<Klett> just to see if it
<limey> aquafina, i had no probs with 9.04
<furythor> where to find help with apache web server configuration ?
<Klett> what was your problem
<thiebaude> ubuntu 9.10 was ok for me
<blue_> bobdillon8686, have you checked to see if your old driver is still present? an being used?
<furythor> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> mMezquitale: yeah sound find out about Grub 2, even though I am on a distro right now instead of Karmic, that doesn't use it just yet,  but I will be virtual machine testing Lucid
<sebsebseb> mMezquitale: should not sound above
<bobdillon8686> blue_ i am unsure how to do anything with drivers.. as far as i can tell there is no "device manager" in ubuntu which i must say is very very very annoying.
<limey> aquafina, do you know how to edit fstab to automount a partition?
<limey> aquafina, nm, imma google it
<aquafina> limey: um sure
<richie0> him, guys.  i got the dual boot working.  i set /home to 168733mb, / to 90000, and swap to 6144.  does that sound ok?
<coofish> bob,what a M$ user!
<coofish> lol
<sebsebseb> mMezquitale: already done alpha 1 in vm, and off topic now
<aquafina> limey: check that link. it has a lot of stuff
<limey> aquafina, more important is, how do i take ownership of that partition?
<Klett> if i were you bobdillon8686 i would remove ndiswrapper restart and choose recovery mode
<aquafina> man chown ?
<Klett> then repair broken packages
<limey> i tried chown
<DasEi2> blue_: source is d/l in vm
<aquafina> recursive too?
<Klett> and then boot normally and tehn reboot
<limey> aquafina, it wont let me change permnissions
<blue_> DasEi2: Thought you forgot about me lol
<furythor> where to find help with apache web server configuration ?
<bobdillon8686> i have removed ndiswrapper.. and now the wireless isnt there as if the device doesn;t exist.. how do i get into recovery mode and what should i do once there?
<aquafina> limey: as root?
<DasEi2> bobdillon8686: there is
<aquafina> limey: what error do you get?
<mMezquitale> bobdillon8686, linux does things a little bit differently, you learn by making mistakes, it's a bit of a learning curbe but once you get started you will be amazed at how much youre able to do with whatever hardware you have
<Klett> restart and do recovery mode
<limey> i dont know how to sudo it from terminal
<Klett> when you boot
<Klett> grub menu has a second voice below the main one
<DasEi2> bobdillon8686: gnome-device-manager
<Anacranom> bobdillon8686, what device are you trying to activate?
<aquafina> limey: er what do you mean howto sudo it?
<Klett> second line
<blue_> bobdillon8688 is your wifi built in or usb?
<richie0> i got the dual boot working.  i set /home to 168733mb, / to 90000, and swap to 6144.  does that sound ok?
<EastDallas> bobdillon8686: Have you checked System>Administration>Hardware Drivers for your wireless card?
<mMezquitale> furythor, this is ubuntu support, if someone can help you with your question they will surely reply, otherwise I suggest you try another time and repost your message
<coofish> bob,come back to M$ win,linux is not for production envilment...Its much slower than XP
<bobdillon8686> eastdallas yes
<sebsebseb> richie0: What's those in GB?
<richie0> sebsebseb: sorry, they're in megabytes.
<bobdillon8686> anacranom wireless
<DasEi2> richie0: monster swap, else 90gb root is fine
<limey> how do i get nautilus into root mode?
<aquafina> 90GB root?
<sebsebseb> richie0: you want like 10GB or so for /
<blue_> gksudu nautilus
<DasEi2> limey: sudo nautilus
<richie0> i figured that most stuff would go in my /hoime file.
<EastDallas> limey run sudo nautilus
<coofish> linux is for those who enjoy playing  themself...
<rawr_> alright so i've been desperately struggling with something that should be trivial for the past few days.  I have two monitors and Jaunty decides whatever monitor i set to be on the left is primary monitor but I want the one on the right to be the primary.  I've tried switching monitor cables and fiddling with xrandr to no avail.  not sure if i'm just not using xrandr correctly but no matter what I get no change.  using open source drivers
<rawr_> for my ati 4870 any help please?
<Klett> aquafina you have to install nautilus-something from synaptic package anager
<Klett> m
<sebsebseb> richie0: yes so like 10 to 12GB for /, a bit of swap space, and really big seperate /home
<wgrant> coofish: Stop trolling, thanks.
<mMezquitale> coofish, you speak for yourself, linux is  a lot faster than windows on all hardware I have tried
<richie0> sebsebseb: is there any way to change it now that it's all done?
<Klett> the right option ofr right button menu
<bobdillon8686> anacranom.. my wireless was working great then i installed ndiswrapper to see if that would make it faster.. but it didnt.. when i removed ndiswrapper my wireless now doesnt function
<limey> ooooooooooo, errors
<sebsebseb> richie0: should be able to resize / on the Live CD,  Ubuntu can't be using it when re sizing
<aperson> how does one make it so nm-applet doesn't prompt for my password when I connect to my wifi?
<Anacranom> bobdillon8686, have you done all the updates via wired and looked at System>Administration> Hardware Drivers ?
<bobdillon8686> anacranom yes
<richie0> sebsebseb: cool.  thanks!
<limey> http://pastebin.com/d76f73197
<bobdillon8686> anacranom it just says no proprietary devices are in use on this syste,
<Anacranom> bobdillon8686, what device do you have?
<sebsebseb> richie0: how big is your SWAP in GB?
<Tek-586> Limey: Ive been working on that same problem for a few days now, Pain in the ass, You have to edit the FSTAB file. But in order to edit the file you have to open it up in root
<aquafina> i think you should rather reinstall with the new partition sizes if you ahvent dont much work, richie0 .. rather than trying to resize
<bobdillon8686> atheros internal wireless.. worked awesome before i installed ndiswrapper..
<richie0> this laptop has an intel wifi 1000 bgn card.  it works fine but the wireless button keeps flashing between ornage and blue.  how do i fix this?
<bobdillon8686> shouldnt have done that..
<limey> Tek-586, where is fstab located?
<coofish> bob,u need build wireless driver module for yourself...there is no verdor code for you in standard edition
<Klett> i have a problem with irc over ubuntu 9.10
<aquafina> like a 10 GB / and 2-4GB swap and the rest to /home
<Anacranom> bobdillon8686, do sudo lshw -C network
<lianimator> got a weird problem of new start up apps disappearing from the list after I restart...
<richie0> sebsebseb: my swap is 6 gigs.  greezmonkey said to double my ram for the swap.
<Klett> anybody?
<aquafina> limey: /etc/fstab
<aquafina> :s
<Klett> 6 gigs is huge
<sebsebseb> richie0: normalley yes, but not always, well how much RAM you got?
<aquafina> that double the ram theory was from 10 years ago when people have 256MB ram or something
<blue_> richie, its possible its flashing when its active and inactive?
<richie0> sebsebseb: three gigs.
<lianimator>  
<sebsebseb> aquafina: how much you think richie0 should have for SWAP?
<Klett> 4.5 would be enough
<Tek-586> Limey: Try this. Go to your Terminal and enter this gksudo gedit
<nmvictor> hi guys, i have a file smppapi-0.3.9-javadoc.jar, i am using netbeans IDE, any one know how i would make the smppapi documentation available in my netbeans projects?
<coofish> 6 iggs is huge?ehmm,should be if 10years ago
<sebsebseb> richie0: 6GB may be a bit big for SWAP in your case, but it will be ok
<richie0> blue_: yeah.  i think tthat's what it's doing.  can i fix it?
<aquafina> sebsebseb: 2GB is more than enough, 4GB to stop thinking
<blue_> whats to fix its flashinf to let you know your computer is sending or receiving data.
<sebsebseb> aquafina: to stop thinking?
<limey> Tek-586, i have fstab open in gedit
<aquafina> sebsebseb: i mean, its more than enough :p
<bobdillon8686> i am so frustrated!! i have been using linux exclusivley since 2004 and this is the first problem i have ever had that i couldnt figure out with google
<arghh2d2> i never give swap more than 256 mb ... screw hibernation, it's not worth that much hdd space
<Anacranom> bobdillon8686, do sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper
<Klett> with 3 gb you ll probably never swap
<Tek-586> Im just going off of my notes from info that the others here had given me
<aquafina> sebsebseb: sorry, my english is not very good. i have 4GB ram and i have a 2GB swap
<blue_> bobdillon8686, try to boot off the cd and check to see what drivers ect its running then install them and you should be good to go.
<richie0> blue_: oh.  it didn't do it under window 7.  i thought maybe it was a little bug under karmic.
<greezmunkey> richie0, I should have asked how much ram you had :) it won't hurt your system to have that big of a swap partition though.
<Klett> give your ram to me and the prob is solved
<coofish> bob,take apart ur wireless card..see chip...
<arghh2d2> Klett: its all about having enough swap to write the ram for hibernation
<Klett> hmm
<coofish> then ,this is a solution...
<Klett> does hibernation work with you?
<aquafina> for how many of you does hibernate work with you?
<arghh2d2> dont hibernate?
<Klett> i haven't got the courage to try
<aquafina> rofl, Klett asked it :)
<Tek-586> Limey: Now here is the part I never understood, Have a look at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab,
<devD> how to install opera using ubuntu repos
<coofish> I have resolved several wireless driver issues
<sebsebseb> !opera | devD
<ubottu> devD: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<paolo> how to save my live usb configuration?
<coofish> successfully
<bobdillon8686> anacrom tried to purge but its gone i removed and used system janitor to clean it up
<arghh2d2> i never bother, would love to save the environment but i aint doin it with my computer
<Tek-586> Limey: It explains the settings and how to change it but could not get it working properly.
<paolo> how to save my live usb configuration when i reboot ?
<Tek-586> I would need to work on it again
<aquafina> is transmission a good torrent client to use?
<richie0> what happened to /boot/grub/menu.lst?  i used to delete 'quiet' and something else.
<Anacranom> bobdillon8686, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<Klett> never used
<aquafina> richie0: it went to /etc/grub/grub.cfg and stuff
<bobdillon8686> anacrom i did sudo lshw -C network and it says *-netowork UNCLAIMED and shows my wireless card
<Klett> i think ktorrent is great
<wgrant> !grub2 | richie0
<ubottu> richie0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<coofish> devD,download opera,then tar it...see README...very similar to install nvidia drivers...easy~!
<MrBoom> i already had it that way, ubottu.
<devD> sebner, but the link provided by ubottu  does not show support for karmic.
<richie0> aquafina: thanks!
<aquafina> er, richie0 it went to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Klett> but coming from windows anything is great
<aquafina> sorry, not /tmp
<aquafina> or /etc
<sebsebseb> devD: the repos are probably a bit behind for Opera anyway
<sebsebseb> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in karmic
<devD> coofish, i want it from repos show I get updates too.
<aquafina> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11814 kB, installed size 35316 kB
<aquafina> :( no verson 3
<Klett> i have a problem with irc over ubuntu 9.10
<nmvictor> any one using netbeans here?
<Klett> help!
<bobdillon8686> opera has a great ubuntu installer on their website
<Klett> mother of mercy
<wgrant> devD: Ubuntu cannot distribute Opera. You will need to find another repository.
<sebsebseb> devD: normalley it's best to only install stuff from the repo,  however  installing Opera from them, might be better
<coofish> devD,don't count those silly developers...
<limey> Tek-586, does this look right for the fstab entry? : /dev/sda3 /media/ubuntu fat32 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<EastDallas> Limey:  try sudo apt-get pysdm for a GUI
<DasEi2> blue_: now the libs are too old again, x11-devel pakets needed, I won't follow this up anymore, though I still didn't get what you want to change in the xscreensaver
<coofish> believe in yourself...
<sebsebseb> wgrant: I think it's in one of the repos that isn't on by default?  multiverse?  universe?  ,but maybe not
<Klett> yes you r sovereign
<SpeedDemon> hello this is my clone
<Raiku> hello this is my clone
<aquafina> maybe medibuntu has it
<Klett> noone can tell what i sright you r god and a free man
<Flannel> sebsebseb, wgrant: they're all enabled by default in recent ones
<richie0> aquafina: that file is ugly.  i guess i can't disable the splash screen, can i?
<Tek-586> Limey: Sorry mate, Im a new guy to UBUNTU also, 1 Week old. I have not worked it out yet.
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ok, but Opera isn't in one of those repos?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Potentially Canonical's partner repository, but that is not part of Ubuntu.
<mMezquitale> !ask| Klett
<ubottu> Klett: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> wgrant: that sounds like what I was thinking of
<EastDallas> Limey: you have to run it from terminal.  sudo pysdm
<limey> Tek-586, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316508
<EastDallas> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<osirisx11> [VIDEO RELATED QUESTION]: every time i play a video, the hue is always at 0, so everything looks greenish. in vlc or other apps i can apply adjustments, but i have to do so every time, and it doesn't have an option in all programs to do that. the same is true for video coming from my webcam. i have karmic and nvidia, using proprietary binary version of the driver.
<Tek-586> Limey: Add it to the file and save, Overwriting the original and try it
<coofish> bob,lsmod to find module in use for your wireless,then blacklist it and build your own module...
<Tek-586> Limey: Looking now
<limey> do i need to reboot, or just log out for fstab to be read?
<Klett> ubuntu is fantastic
<Klett> long live ubuntu
<osirisx11> Klett: hi5 to that!
<nmvictor> hi, i have sources in $HOME/Desktop/MyProjects/<projectName>/src i wish to make documentations out of the javadoc comments in my file.I have read the options in ant -help and javadoc -help but i still cant figure, anyone know  how i would go about the process of making the <projectName>-javadoc.jar file?
<EastDallas> limey: sudo mount -a
<Klett> hi 5 man
<EastDallas> limey: no need to reboot
<valley> osirisx11: have you tried 'nvidia-settings' in a terminal, then manually adjust the hue for your entire computer?
<rawr_> alright so i've been desperately struggling with something that should be trivial for the past few days.  I have two monitors and Jaunty decides whatever monitor i set to be on the left is primary monitor but I want the one on the right to be the primary.  I've tried switching monitor cables and fiddling with xrandr to no avail.  not sure if i'm just not using xrandr correctly but no matter what I get no change.  using open source drivers
<rawr_> for my ati 4870 any help please?
<airtonix> nmvictor, this isn't really a ubuntu question is it
<osirisx11> valley: nvidia-settings sounds like a good place to go. thanks
<limey> hmm, media/ubuntu does not exist! do i just mkdir?
<EastDallas> yes
<EastDallas> limey
<Tek-586> Limey: Yes make DIR
<richie0> is it worth installing wicd if my card is working fine with nm-applet?
<EastDallas> sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu
<nmvictor> airtonix: i know, its just that ##java and #netbeans are as good as useless
<coofish> ubuntu is silly enough.. it made too many modifacations...when problem come out,you can't overcome it easily...you will become more independent on developers
<wgrant> richie0: Probably not. Why do you want to install wicd?
<DasEi2> limey: /media/AnyDir it is
<kingbilly> osirisx11: if you still don't have sucess with your webcam, I once used Kopete's webcam settings and the changes even worked in skype.
<airtonix> nmvictor, but i assume you are using ubuntu to do this operation
<wgrant> coofish: Pardon?
<richie0> wgrant: i used to have to use it when i had a broadcom card.
<limey> unknown file system fat32. is it vfat or W95 fat32?
<nmvictor> airtonix: yea
<cgkades> can anyone tell me where the lock file is for the software manager?
<cgkades> the one apt-get uses?
<wgrant> limey: 'vfat' is the Linux filesystem driver name for it.
<limey> ahhhh
<airtonix> nmvictor, so the real question is : what ubuntu packages can i install that let me create code documentation from my source code comments
<limey> ahh well, you live and learn
<aquafina> wgrant: i think coofish is some sort of bot talking random things
<nmvictor> airtonix: maybe
<osirisx11> kingbilly, valley: just opening the nvidia-settings and playing with the hue and putting it back at 0 (which it was already supposedly set at) fixed the issue! thanks
<EastDallas> lock file?
<wgrant> aquafina: I think just a troll.
<coofish> lol
<airtonix> nmvictor, if only you were using python...
<aquafina> yes, that too
<cgkades> EastDallas: the file that tells apt-get that its' in uses
<valley> osirisx11: *smile*
<kingbilly> great!
<cgkades> *use
<mMezquitale> cgkades, just close all the applications that are using the software manager then try it again
<syockit> arghh all these windows recovery tutorials are assuming I'm already having a working Windows installation!
<osirisx11> thanks guys
<cgkades> mMezquitale: still locked after a reboot
<syockit> not only that, they all assume I have the installation disk!!
<EastDallas> do you have synaptic open at the same time?
<limey> sudo mount -a gave no errors this time :)
<cgkades> i need to remove the file
<vanduc_> hey
<airtonix> nmvictor, several keywords come to me at the moment : doxy & java-doc
<aquafina> cgkades: you dont remove the lockfile. do a ps ax | grep apt to see which other process is using the package manager
<Fandekasp> hi
<riverbird> coofish troll
<aquafina> and then either kill it or wait for it to complete
<aperson> how does one make it so nm-applet doesn't prompt for my password when I connect to my wifi?
<nmvictor> airtonix: ok, i have javadoc and ant installed
<vanduc_> I can't play movie *.avi with Mplayer
<vanduc_> hic hic
<cgkades> aquafina: its not running anymore. it crashed. i have since rebooted. and the .pid (i think) is still where it was
<airtonix> nmvictor, i wont be much help though since i don't know much about java
<vanduc_> fatal error
<gdaa> how do you deal with mal-ware on ubumtu?
<cgkades> apt-get creates a file telling other instances that it's still running and in use
<DasEi2> cgkades: /var/lib/dpkg
<git__> gdaa, dd
<sebsebseb> gdaa: uhmm details?
<Fandekasp> My girlfriend have lost her network manager . I have internet , so I've been able to download NetworkManager-0.7.0 and give it to her by usb key. But I don't know how to install it on her ubuntu. Someone could help me please  ? Thank you in advance !
<git__> gdaa, i would just reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<nmvictor> ok, thanks, looks like you are a python guy, ha?
<gdaa> SECURITY: Yet More Malware Found on Gnome-Look  http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2009121002835SCGN
<sebsebseb> gdaa: yes I have read about this
<airtonix> nmvictor, not even that yet only javascrip,html,css and lua so far
<mMezquitale> cgkades, do you get any output after running this in a terminal: ps -ef | grep dpkg; ps -ef | grep apt; ps -ef | grep synaptic
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: is it a deb package?
<sebsebseb> gdaa: it got removed and all that, there's a fix for computers that got the program,  it's not an actsual virus etc
<Fandekasp> KastDallas : no it was a tar.bz2 ..
<coofish> git____,most ubuntu users ended up reinstalling and reinstalling like you.Its not your mistake.ubuntu does never work like git...lol
<Fandekasp> KastDallas : Do you want me to download again the good package in .deb ?
<cgkades> mMezquitale: root      2332     1  0 21:25 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/aptd
<nmvictor> airtonix: so you are a web developer, i was once their but i found more fun in linux which eventually brewed my interest in application programming
<airtonix> nmvictor, have you looked at doxygen?
<bazhang> coofish, please stop that
<nmvictor> airtonix: whatever that is?
<airtonix> nmvictor, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doxygen
<Fandekasp> KastDallas : I've download it there : http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.7/
<Fandekasp> there are no .deb package
<cgkades> commandline to the rescue, i ran apt-get from the command prompt, and it told me what to do
<mMezquitale> cgkades, the last line is "/usr/sbin/apt"?? or "aptd"?
<rawr_> i've been desperately struggling with something for the past few days.  I have two monitors and Jaunty decides whatever monitor i set to be on the left is primary monitor but I want the one on the right to be the primary.  changing cables and xrandr do nothing for me.  any help please?
<nmvictor> airtonix: im reading it, thanks for that link, looks quit helpful
<airtonix> nmvictor, yes i think it is what you want to achieve
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : Sorry I've mispellt your name every times... I've wrote you 4 sentences
<lint> can someone tell me why when i rightclick on my desktop nothing happens
<airtonix> lint, check that nautilus is running
<cgkades> mMezquitale: aptd
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: Put the Ubuntu CD in your CD drive and do this:
<EastDallas> sudo apt-cdrom add
<EastDallas> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<richie0> good night, guys.  thanks for the help!
<lint> airtonix, no it is not
<cgkades> mMezquitale: i ran apt-get from the command line and it told me what to do, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<airtonix> lint, ok I am assuming you are running gnome?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : I'll search, but no sure I can retrieve this cd :S
<lint> airtonix, yes
<EastDallas> or you can download the deb package from here:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager-gnome_0.6.2-0ubuntu7.1_i386.deb
<mMezquitale> cgkades, awesome
<nmvictor> it is, i'll download it but as a java developer, i will still have to know how to use the tools available in java platform, the ant and javadoc.
<cgkades> mMezquitale: thanks for the help :)
<airtonix> lint, press alt+f2 then type : nautilus
<zhouyang> hi ,erverybody, i m new here
<mMezquitale> lint, run "xev" in terminal, when you see the box pop up see what happens when you right click
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  It's just easier
<mMezquitale> !hello | zhouyang
<ubottu> zhouyang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lint> mMezquitale, i get some output in the terminal, none of it looks good
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : ok I got it :)
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: or you can download the deb package from here:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager-gnome_0.6.2-0ubuntu7.1_i386.deb
<zhouyang> thanks, hola , administrator
<airtonix> lint, mMezquitale if nautilus is not running then you won't get a "right click context menu"
<EastDallas> Fandeskasp:  I'm fairly new to Ubuntu myself, but one of the first things I discovered is get the deb whenever possible.
<coofish> rawr_,u will keep to be desperate untill your video chip vendor makes  drivers with more functions.or,u can change back to win
<airtonix> lint, mMezquitale from the desktop that is
<bazhang> coofish, last warning. stay on topic or you will be removed.
<mMezquitale> lint, "xev" is a utility that will help you figure out if your hardware is working or not, if you right click and xev picks up activity then it means the mouse is supported and working, it must be something in the software that is broken, as airtonix mentioned it looks like the issue is with nautilus
<riverbird> bazhang, why one more warning, its been an hour plus. just 86 them
<coofish> bazhang,I was replying him...wot's wrong?
<rawr_> seriously first person to even acknoledge me
<airtonix> lint, first you need to work out if nautilus has frozen or if it is actually not even runnign at all.
<airtonix> lint, do you have icons on the desktop?
<bazhang> coofish, don't spread disinformation and recommend going back to windows. this is support only
<bazhang> riverbird, sorry was away for a bit
<zhouyang> i know ,i know ,the irc is like a qq group
<lint> airtonix, no
<bazhang> zhouyang, here is support, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lint> airtonix, im suppoed to though, i enabled them in gconf editor
<EastDallas> rawr_:  I tried to run dual monitors with an ATI card, no success at all, so you're doing better than me.
<airtonix> lint, ok no icons, then in the terminal (as a test run) run nautilus
<zhouyang> thanks
<rawr_> EastDallas, hrm my dual monitors worked out of the box no problem, i just need to simply set the one on the right as primary but is apparently impossible
<airtonix> lint, it should load up nautilus and display the desktop icons again...
<nmvictor> hey, any one know how i would change the background of the source editor in netbeans and geany ? i have sight problems so i thing i would do with a dark background
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : ok my install said 0 update, 0 new install, 0 remove, 1 not up to date. Do you know how can I launch it ?  Impossible to find it with the gui
<lint> airtonix, http://pastebin.com/m62f3da7c
<lint> that is the reply i get
<coofish> lol,I do hope all ubuntu develepers  make  efforts to resolve and meet mr  rawr_'s requirement...I only show light on root cause of problem...not like those advice of apt-get over and over again
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: have you tried launching from a terminal?
<lewix> hi
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : how can I do it ? If I start typing netw , then I press tab, nothing arrive
<EastDallas> type network-manager
<lewix> i havent nstalled linux for ages, I just installed and im surprised on how easier it is
<airtonix> lint,  so no icons showed up? what was the last thing you modified or installed before this problem occured?
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: type network-manager
<lewix> but since when do windows and linux coexist
<lewix> without partitionings
<lint> airtonix, not sure, i started up compiz-fusion
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : command not found
<airtonix> !info wubi | lewix
<ubottu> lewix: Package wubi does not exist in karmic
<airtonix> !wubi | lewix
<ubottu> lewix: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: gnome-network-manager
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: my bad
<lewix> airtonix: thanks, so that's what's used on the default ubuntu installer
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : command not found :(
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: nm-applet
<airtonix> lint, which version of ubuntu are you running , which type of video card are you using and what drivers are you using to power the card?
<airtonix> lewix, no
<Balsaq> i read about the "major flaw" in the ubuntu guide. i was going to install 9.10 in his computer  and still want too but i was wondering if anyone knows which hardware configurations are effected? i tested it on one of my dells and didn't notice a problem?
<Snossages> where can I get help for xchat?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : ok I have an error, I type it to you
<EastDallas> ok
<lewix> airtonix: ? I installed it with the default settings and I dont see any change on my partitions
<coofish> I strongly recoment those newbie download and nero installation disk.wubi is not a good start point at all.
<arghh2d2> Snossages: google
<airtonix> lewix, ubuntu installer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<Psinetic> hey anyone maybe help me with my mic? it's not working on skype tyring to talk to my gf in australia
<aperson> well, the not-so-elegant solution to having to enter my password to connect to my wireless was to delete my ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<mneptok> lewix: the default Ubuntu installer is debian-installer. if you don;t boot the CD (like any normal OS install would require) and instead run the CD from Windows, you get Wubi. because that's what can run from withn Windows.
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : applet_dbus_manager_start_service() : Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken. Return: 3
<airtonix> lewix, wubi installs it on an image file on your ntfs drive
<airtonix> lint, have your turned compiz off yet? and returned to using metacity? does it allow you to restart nautilus properly?
<mMezquitale> .ban |wubi
<Balsaq> the Ubuntu Guide says certain computers with particular configurations will "slow to a crawl and stop" with 9.10 ..does anyone know which type of computers are effected
<mMezquitale> .ban | coofish
<osirisx11> [webcam] flash doesn't see my logitech webcam, but Cheese does, any ideas?
<mneptok> mMezquitale: what are you on about?
<jrib> Balsaq: what do you mean by "the Ubuntu Guide"?
<Flannel> mMezquitale: What on earth are you doing?
<mMezquitale> !ot coofish
<airtonix> mMezquitale, actually coolfish has a point....wubi will only bring pain and suffering for upgrading
<lewix> airtonix: ok i see. we're not talking about the same thing. how can i see my partitions
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : a ps aux | grep Network show me 3 process : NetworkManager, nm-system-settings and nm-system-settings.conf
<airtonix> mMezquitale, I always recommend clean installs
<Balsaq> it is a 166 pg published document jrib, using the official ubuntu theme logo's
<coofish> ubuntu's only advantage over debian is:hard disk installer can recognize image file in  ntfs partation
<mMezquitale> Flannel, it was something along those lines
<arghh2d2> Balsaq: just the electrical ones
<mneptok> mMezquitale: please refrain
<Balsaq> arghh2d2 hahahah
<airtonix> lewix, you want to see the partition from which ubuntu is running?
<Flannel> coofish: Please take discussions elsewhere, this is a support channel.  Thanks
<mMezquitale> !ot| coofish
<ubottu> coofish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coofish> ok, I know
<jrib> Balsaq: my fault, I guess I was vague: what *exactly* do you mean by "the Ubuntu Guide"?
<lewix> airtonix: right
<Balsaq> jrib if you google ubuntu guide and read it you will see it
<Psinetic> ummmmmmmmmmmm so yeah. anyone know how to get the mic working for skype beta on ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<aperson> osirisx11, try checking out gstreamer-propertie
<airtonix> lewix, have you tried fdisk -l in a terminal yet? or gpartd as a gui viewer?
<aperson> osirisx11, properties*
<Klett> i was thinking 500 gb would be more than enough ..one year ago
<blue_> DasEi2: To get past the X11 Header/lib error you would run ./configure --x-includes=/usr/include --x-libraries=/usr/lib
<jrib> Balsaq: ubuntuguide.org is not a trustworthy source of information imo.  Use help.ubuntu.com
<nvme> anyone know how i can boot a Unetbootin made live USB from grub2 ?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : should I kill the networkmanager process ?
<Klett> human being is greedy
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  So it sounds like it's running, but you can't see it
<Balsaq> jrib i googled Ubuntu Guide and printed a 166 document
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: yes
<Fandekasp> ok
<switch10_> Psinetic: right click on the little speaker thing in the top right go to prefs
<lewix> airtonix thanks
<blue_> DasEi2: What I am trying to do is change the GLMatrix screen saver from Green to blue the color of it if you load the screen saver you should get what I mean but no worries im about to give up on it myself
<switch10_> Psinetic: it's in there somewhere
<airtonix> lewix, but if you want to see which partitions are mapped to which paths then you can look at the text file : /etc/fstab, also the text file /etc/mtab shows currently mounted partitions
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: check your startup apps and see if there is an entry for network manager
<Balsaq> jrib i hope you are right because i promote ubuntu at work and several people have asked me to install it, i have converted 3 so far
<Psinetic> switch10_, well i can see how to edit it, but it doesn't give me the option to change devices, and the one it's selected isn't working
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<mMezquitale> Balsaq++
<jrib> Balsaq: help.ubuntu.com is official documentation with additional links to community documentation
<Fandekasp> ok
<jrib> !notes > Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq, please see my private message
<nvme> anyone know how i can boot a Unetbootin made live USB from grub2 ?
<Vamp898> does Ubuntu preload Firefox on boot or something like this?
<Balsaq> jrib do they published a full ubuntu guide?
<wgrant> Vamp898: No.
<jrib> Balsaq: help.ubuntu.com .
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : It's not in it
<Vamp898> wgrant some people tell that Firefox on Ubuntu needs about 2seconds to start and 5-15 seconds on every other distribution
<airtonix> Vamp898, no, if you want to speed firefox up wu'll need to mount a portion of ram as a drive and store the sqlite dbase firefox uses on that ramdrive
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: \Add an entry
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: Name: Network Manager
<Fandekasp> so I add name : NetworkManager ; command : gnome-network-manager
<coofish> agree with airtonix
<Balsaq> jrig bummer i printed all 166 pages and put them in a binder...it looks EXACTLY like ubuntu documentation
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: Command nm-applet --sm-disable
<Fandekasp> ok
<quitenormal> hi. what's the default CD player app for ubuntu?
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: then reboot
<Vamp898> how long does firefox need to start on you?
<switch10_> quitenormal: rhythmbox
<quitenormal> switch10_ thanks.
<Balsaq> jrib is this ubuntuguide.com any good at all?
<airtonix> Balsaq, its is nice
<quitenormal> can anyone recommend a better one? Rythmbox has all this extra caca that I'm not interested in.
<Huneph> hey does anyone know if it's possible to export a presentation file as an .avi or .wmv etc.?
<ranjan_> can any body can tel me about any best dvd riping software on ubuntu 9.10
<aperson> ranjan_, dvd::rip or handbrake
<airtonix> quitenormal, depends on what you are looking for in a mediaplayer
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : I was wrong ... The application was in the startup applications. I'm now rebooting
<coofish> Vamp898,so many options in browser...just try one by one
<rawr_> quitenormal, i've been liking Exaile recently
<jrib> Balsaq: as I said, use help.ubuntu.com .  In my experience, ubuntuguide.org often provides *bad* advice
<ardchoille> quitenormal: music player?
<Balsaq> jrib shucks
<airtonix> !info listen | quitenormal
<ubottu> quitenormal: listen (source: listen): music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 524 kB, installed size 2736 kB
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: ok
<quitenormal> I just want a straight, barebones CD playerr.
<aperson> quitenormal, I like exaile
<airtonix> quitenormal, ok ignore that about 'listen'
<ranjan_> aperson :: thanks .. for info
<ardchoille> quitenormal: audacious is nice, and it can use xmms skins
<Huneph> hey does anyone know if it's possible to export a presentation file as an .avi or .wmv etc.?
<arghh2d2> quitenormal: i second audacious
<Balsaq> jrib ok i hope they print a full manual...
<quitenormal> ardchoille aye have audacious somewhere. Didn't know it could play CDs.
<airtonix> ardchoille, quitenormal re: audacious (also therefore winamp2.X skins)
<ardchoille> quitenormal: Look in the options > plugins.. it has a CD plugin
<Balsaq> jrib are you running 910 by chance?
<jrib> Balsaq: no
<Balsaq> jrib may i ask what do you use?
<dtownhero> evening all
<ardchoille> quitenormal: PM me if you want some extra skins, I have a small collection
<ruediix> Hey, I'm just checking something.  How do I update the kernel on a Ubuntu Live USB image?
<jrib> Balsaq: I'm using debian on my desktop and 9.04 on my laptop
<ranjan_> and one more question is there any handler which can  help me configure xchat with fire fox so that it becomes qute easy to join any irc chat room by simply clicking on the link ... in brouser
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : reboot done. She has no internet. How can I add network manager on the ubuntu bar ?
<Balsaq> jrib yes i have 904 ubu on one comuter and 904 xubu on another
<Raven9144> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and i cant login it just crashes back to the login prompt any ideas
<Huneph> hey does anyone know if it's possible to export a presentation file as an .avi or .wmv etc.?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : Sorry, don't know how to name it ... the score board ? The bar where is Application, system, etc
<coofish> ruediix,dd to your hard linux system.change kernel  and dd back to your sub
<coofish> usb
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: I'm doing some searching for you...just a second
<Fandekasp> Thank you EastDallas
<Balsaq> Raven9144 try ubuntu 904 if you can't fix it
<Draconis> is there a way to find which program is causing a memory leak? or something. CHecking the system monitor doesnt realy show any program but my ram is maxed out after idling
<Raven9144> Balsaq how can i try to fix it?
<Balsaq> that i dont jknow
<Balsaq> Raven9144 but i have read certain computers are not compatible with 910
<Beezie> Hi, I installed urban terror.  the FAQ suggests to turn off affinity if you run multicore. http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?11    How do I do this in ubuntu?
<coofish> Draconis,top?
<Raven9144> well it worked at first then stopped working
<Draconis> eh coofish ?
<Balsaq> Raven9144 there is some speculation whether the article i read is valid though
<Draconis> top
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: try running networkmanager from a command line again
<ardchoille> quitenormal: In case you need them, there are some skin links here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604308
<Balsaq> Raven9144 all i know is 904 has been the number one best all time OS i have ever had, including all windows OS's
<ubuntuisloved> Draconis, ps aux
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : the gnome-network-manager is always not found
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: try networkmanager
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : only found a gnome-network-properties
<Draconis> ubuntuisloved, coofish hmmm ran top and its showing XOrg consuming 1.3gb
<coofish> Balsaq,...how should those use xp and win7 say? best...
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : no networkmanager
<aperson> network manager is nm-applet
<Fandekasp> ok
<ubuntuisloved> Draconis, you running restricted drivers for video?
<quitenormal> ardchoille thanks.
<ardchoille> yw
<zhouyang> is there a IRC client for Mac?
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: nm-applet --sm-disable
<Draconis> ubuntuisloved, yes I installed them at one point... nothing is running though
<aperson> zhouyang, xchat aqua
<ubuntuisloved> Draconis, which ver ubuntu?
<Draconis> Karmic
<ubuntuisloved> Draconis, which video card?
<Draconis> ubuntuisloved, 9.10   Geforce 9800
<Balsaq> coofish i don't know but i have xp pro and like it but 904 ubuntu and xubuntu are better in my opinion
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : I have DEBUG information on console, but no gui is launching. Do you want me to write these sentences in a pastebin ?
<coofish> In what way ,9.04 is better?
<zhouyang> why auto quit this IRC client?
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: try Alt+F2 then nm-applet --sm-disable
<Balsaq> coofish because i dont use any virus or spyware programs wirh buntu and i have to use 3 with xp pro
<ubuntuisloved> Draconis, which nvidia drivers? 180
<crashdata> hi
<MrBoom> hi, crashdata
<coofish> zhouyang,make sure there is no someone not welcome you .lol
<Beezie> zhouyang, several
<crashdata> i'm wondering if someone can help me mount my fake raid (nvidia ntfs raid 0) using mdadm ??
<Balsaq> coofish plus i think th windows registry is weak
<zhouyang> why?
<crashdata> well mdadm to activate it
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : nothing appears
 * Beezie doesn't run AV in Win either......
<crashdata> i guess dmraid is replaced with mdadm?
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<Flannel> Guys, please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, so this channel can stay clear for support requests, thanks.
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: I'm running out of ideas, the only thing I can suggest any further is that you try installing WiCD a network manager alternative
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  you can download it here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wicd/files/wicd-stable/wicd-1.5.9/wicd_1.5.9_all.deb/download
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved: thanks man
<zhouyang> why dont welcome me?
<Balsaq> coofish people who are not computer savvy run into problems with virus on windows....has been my experience and buntu stills seems immune too me, so ithink that gives buntu the edge but both are good
<DOOM> WiCD vs gnome network manager?
<DOOM> which one is better?
<coofish> ehmm,win registry is silly .while,I can't agree with you on virus.linux can't be infected when users increase..
<ubuntuisloved> gnome network manager i like better
<leaf-sheep> DOOM: You decide.
<Flannel> coofish, Balsaq: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<DOOM> lol
<EastDallas> Doom: I've only used WiCD when I couldn't get Knetworkmanager to work, but it worked fine.
<DOOM> o
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : ok I've it. How can I install a .deb package ?
<pass> hi
<Beezie> Fandekasp, u can do this instead.... sudo aptitiude install wicd.
<Beezie> it'll remove old net mgr and install wicd automatic
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: just double click on it to run, or right click and run with /usr/bin/gkdebi
<Fandekasp> oh ok
<Beezie> either or :)
<EastDallas> Beezie: he has no internet on that machine
<Beezie> EastDallas,  ahhh
<ruediix> Repeating my question since the last reply I got was obviously wrong, I'm just checking something.  How do I update the kernel on a Ubuntu Live USB image?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : There is a problem because of network-manager :S
<coofish> while change channel over and over again?my princple is:make full use of most easily-accessed resource. ;)
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : should I aptitude remove network-manager ?
<coofish>  :@
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  you may have to 'sudo apt-get remove gnome-network-manager' first
<greezmunkey> EastDallas, Then what good is a network manager install going to do. Bring up the interface manually then fix it with apt??? right.
<Flannel> coofish: This channel is for support only.  For chatting/discussion, you need to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fandekasp> ok
<ubuntuisloved> ruediix, I take it you cannot do updates?
<turtle_> do you like bridges?
<coofish> I love tunnels
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : god again ! the remove didn't work, and I have 1 not up to date for 0 remove :(
<EastDallas> greezmunkey: what's your suggestion?
<lesshaste> how do you use mplayer with compiz? I just get a black blank screen
<greezmunkey> EastDallas, is this a wifi issue?
<Beezie> Fandekasp, verify the device is seen by the os, bring up the network device, then wicd
<ubuntuisloved> lesshaste, which codec
<EastDallas> greezmunkey: ask Fandekasp
<lesshaste> ubuntuisloved: I don't think the codec matters for this
<mixmatch3> Do you think ubuntu will run on one of these mac computers  http://www.apple.com/imac/
<airwalker> hello i need some help with vuze
<coofish> I agree with lesshaste
<coofish>  ;)
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, so no internet? wired or wireless?
<ubuntuisloved> lesshaste, compiz sorry didnt see that
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey: I can't see the network manager on the ubuntu bar, So I can't connect to a network. I can't remove or install gnome-network-manager, there is always 0 new install, 0 remove, 1 not up to date
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, the link that u gave is wrong..im no trying to build a software raid from linux i want to access my fake raid
<Beezie> mixmatch3, shouldnt be a problem, i installed ubuntu on a g4 ibook in the past
<lesshaste> given compiz is the default.. I could just ask how you use mplayer with ubuntu :)
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, then be more specific
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, i thought i was...
<mixmatch3> Beezie: did every thing work like wireless?
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, access it how?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : It's about my girlfriend laptop. I'm close to her and I write you from my laptop
<ruediix> ubuntuisloved: I'm not sure if they will work
<airwalker> hello?
<airwalker> i need some help with vuze
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, did you uninstall NM?
<Led-Hed> I just installed a fresh copy of 9.10 x64.  I dont have a DHCP server, so I assign static IP's.  I was able to add ip's to interfaces but there is no resolv.conf.  How do I add DNS servers in 9.10?
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, ok i'm trying to mount my ntfs drive....but i cant being its on a fake raid (nvidia raid) I understand that i can enable it using mdadm then mount it...
<ruediix> ubuntuisloved: well I'll see if it reboots.  If not I'll use the custom spin utility to spin in all the updates to date.
<airwalker> it doesnt recognize the stuff i already downloaded
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : sudo aptitude remove gnome-network-manager . 0 remove, but 1 not up to date (don't understand why)
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, i just need a guide on how to do this...if u could point me to the right direction that would be great
<Beezie> mixmatch3, i dont remember testing wireless on it mixmatch3. been awhile.. but i did find several forums(at the time) that had others installing it and it really helped me
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, which raid type is this ?
<Psinetic> anyone know how to get the mic working for skype beta on ubuntu 9.10 64bit? i can see how to edit it, but it doesn't give me the option to change devices, and the one it's selected isn't working
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, dude I asked if you removed it, not for you to remove it. Open a terminal and type (no quotes) "sudo NetworkManager" and see what happens...
<mixmatch3> Beezie: Do you think a standard desktop would be MORE LIKELY to work?
<crashdata> NTSF Nvidia Stripe RAID O
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, you just want to read the data off the drive?
<crashdata> raid 0
<Beezie> mixmatch3, i dont get your question.. u mean a standard .iso ?
<crashdata> yes..
<Lint01> my login screen was in rich shit-brown colors until today. After today's updates it's plain grau
<airwalker> HELLO!
<Lint01> what the hell?
<mixmatch3> Beezie: One with an external cpu which needs an external monitor.
<Beezie> Psinetic, i found having the gnome alsa mixer installed helped me get my mic going
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, hmm on a striped drive im unsure i never use strips i buy bigger drives
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, basically my system is setup in raid 0...i have 3 partition on it. 2 are ntfs...1 is win7 and the other ntfs is just a storage....
<Psinetic> beezie, do you know the code to install that?
<o_a> I'm having a little problem with my Kubuntu 9.10: Firefox is segfaulting at startup
<airwalker> I need help so Vuze recognizes stuff I already dled
<o_a> Any ideas?
<Beezie> Psinetic, not offhand.. sec
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : I've said what I've done and what was the result. Perhaps I've misunderstood your question, sorry in this case. but a sudo networkmanager is saying "command not found"
<Psinetic> k
<xjjk> hello, is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down for anyone else?
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, but i've seen this article before https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, do u know how to enable the raid using mdadm? so then i can mount it as ntfs-3g?
<o_a> Note: I updated it from 8.04
<Beezie> Psinetic, in synaptic search: type gnome alsa mixer
<switch10_> airwalker: you mean you have partially dled files and you want vuze to recognize those files?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, cool, at least we are on the same page now. Is the connection you are trying to set up wired (Ethernet) or wireless?
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: It has to be NetworkManager not networkmanager
<Beezie> mixmatch3, sorry you lost me
<Lint01> my login screen was in rich shit-brown colors until today. After today's updates it's plain grau, what the hell?!
<airwalker> xjjk its so down
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : Perhaps I'm wrong, but it looks like if network manager is always installed, I can't remove it, but it doesn't work and I can't see it anywhere
<DasEi2> xjjk: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : lol ok I retry
<coofish> crashdata,,do you worry about ext filesystem crash?lol...keep so many ntfs and win7
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, yah i read it it was one of the link from the first url that u gave me
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  I think that's my bad.  I typed it with no caps earlier...
<Fandekasp> ok greezmunkey : sudo NetworkManager worked. But I don't see anything
<Beezie> Lint01, language please....
<mixmatch3> Beezie: http://www.apple.com/imac/ or http://www.apple.com/macpro/
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : ok I'm trying to connect to a wifi network, so wireless I think
<airwalker> Lint01 just use the right click to change it back
<crashdata> coofish, not really....not really thats y its raid 0 :)
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, mounting a drive which has a raid from another OS I've never done except mirror'd drives which are the normal, but never have I tried striped nor would I attempt it
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, did the NM widget show up at the top of your screen?
<Lint01> airwalker: sorry, right click on what?
<airwalker> Lint01 SORRY misread ur stuff
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : no ... that's the problem while I came here
<Beezie> mixmatch3, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234676
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : why not while sorry
<Lint01> Beezie: if you have nothing about my question just be silent
<airwalker> Lint01 cant solve that one out of my mind
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, ok - open a terminal, type ifconfig which interfaces show up eth0, and ???
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, thanks for trying i'll keep looking..the answer is here somewhere :)
<Beezie> Lint01, its an all ages channel. no profanity thanks
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, just "ifconfig" ok!
<airwalker> NEED HELP on VUZE
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : I see eth0, lo, wlan0, wmaster0-00
<Fandekasp> yes
<bradpitt> !details | airwalker
<ubottu> airwalker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coofish> then iwconfig wlan0
<Fandekasp> O_O  greezmunkey : internet is now working
<coofish> lol
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, in your terminal, try "iwlist wlan0 scanning" ok
<dvz-> anyone familiar with Dictionaries / Variables on wiki.ubuntu?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : sounds like if EastDallas said me to do the right things
<Psinetic> Beezie, i did that, and it lists like a buttload of packages, which one should i install? :S
<airwalker> more that one version chocked on the data i already finished downloading
<jerry__> :D
<airwalker> *than
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  I don't know, I'm the one who had you typing networkmanager instead of NetworkManager lol :p
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706335
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : ok I see the wifi spot.
<Beezie> Psinetic, in terminal, sudo aptitude install gnome-alsamixer
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : do you know how can I add the network manager on the top of the screen now ?
<airwalker> it restarts to down the whole stuff
<coofish> most user lack basic system knoweldge about linux,sigh....ubuntu help the linux-idots' number growing
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, thanks i'll try this :)
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : ok so when greezmunkey asked me to do sudo NetworkManager, it connected me to the network
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, it's probably broken, but if we can get the machine up on the Inet, then you can repair it easily...
<ubuntuisloved> crashdata, im not sure there is a solution but the issue is the same
<airwalker> i use a fresh install off ubuntu 9.10
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, there are a few steps left.
<EastDallas> greezmunkey: when we started he had internet, just no nm-applet
<mixmatch3> Beezie: Thank you for that link. The posts were from 2006 one should conclude it should be working well by now. Agreed?
<Lint01> how to fix my login screen GTK theme? It had changed from s*t-brown to dull gray after latest gdm update
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : ok what should I do ?
<greezmunkey> EastDallas, so it's up!
<Lint01> does anyone use Abiword here?
<EastDallas> greezmunkey: I don't know if it is now?!?!
<crashdata> ubuntuisloved, yah i wanted to use mdadm seeing htat i cant find dmraid
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey, EastDallas : yes it is... I can go to google with firefox
<crashdata> well thanks nwayz i guess i have to look for dmraid
<greezmunkey> EastDallas, shouuld be, he didn't do anything I said that would have broken it (so far)
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, did you try to repair NM with apt?
<bradpitt> airwalker, i think there's a problem with tracker not vuze.
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, don't answer that...I get it.
<airwalker> why should that be
<airwalker> brad?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : ok. I just want now to add the network manager icon on the top of the screen.
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, let's fix it then! In a terminal "sudo apt-get clean"
<Beezie> mixmatch3, 11 pages and title [SOLVED] i say ur good to give it a try :)
<airwalker> its weird vuze doesnt want to seed my old stuff
<Fandekasp> ok :)
<coofish> greenmunkey is so teacher-like,lol
<Beezie> im glad greezmunkey hangs out here
<hackel> How can I change the output device of a particular application in the new pavucontrol in Karmic?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : I wrote "sudo aptitude clean" without the NetworkManager name, and it looks ok. Should I restart now ?
<coofish> just because he is a monkey
<airwalker> @bradpitt it always makes new directories in the fashion of old_name-1
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, no you're not done yet...
<EastDallas> greeamunkey, Fandekasp, I didn't realize you had internet at first.  I only realized it after I went back through the log.
<greezmunkey> Then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall NetworkManager
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey ok
<EastDallas> Thanks greezmunkey, I had him going down the wrong path, for sure.
<bradpitt> airwalker, does it happen with other bittorrent clients? such as deluge, transmission.
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, I didn't mean to post that, the package name may be incorrect, but it shouldn't hurt if it is... brb
<airwalker> let me try
<airwalker> but i had problems getting them to work
<Psinetic> Beezie, ok, done that, but it still won't let me choose the alsa mixer under the settings, what do i have to do after instillation to get it to see it?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : I have "impossible to find NetworkManager packet"  isn't it nm-something ?
<Beezie> Psinetic, check apps > sound & video
<Beezie> Psinetic, it should be in there.
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, like I said the name may be incorrect, looking now...
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : nm-applet I think
<EastDallas> IS it gnome-network-manager?
<Fandekasp> or it
<EastDallas> !info gnome-network-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-network-manager does not exist in karmic
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, no network-manager
<EastDallas> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8~a~git.20091013t193206.679d548-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 296 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : like EastDallas said, it's probably network-manager
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : like EastDallas said, it's probably gnome-network-manager
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, network-manager-gnome
<Fandekasp> ok lol
<EastDallas> !info gnome-network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> Package gnome-network-manager-gnome does not exist in karmic
<greezmunkey> there it is, whew!
<syn-ack> !info gnome-network-manager
<EastDallas> greezmunkey, you were right network-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-network-manager does not exist in karmic
<losha> apt-cache search network | egrep -i manager
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : ok it's good
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, sorry for the confusion, I was double checking the package name and accidently posted what I had written :/
<Psinetic> Beezie, i see it there, but skype isn't making it a selection under sound devices, it's stuck with only pulseaudio
<coofish> EsdyFsllsd,could you help me a favor?
<Beezie> Psinetic, heh ya didnt mention pulse :P
<Psinetic> didn't know i had to XD
<coofish> eastdallas,could you help me a favor/?
<t0mt0m> speaking of pulse <.<
<coofish> lol
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : really no problem ... You helped me solving my problems, it's what I wanted :)  Now should I restart if I want to see network manager on the top of the screen ?
<greezmunkey> coofish, teacher like? I'm not worthy, I am the student here.
<Beezie> Psinetic, i dont have much experience with pulse myself i went with alsa because it worked fine
<t0mt0m> I have a realtek AC97 onboard audio that is kinda/sorta working
<Psinetic> :(
<EastDallas> coofish: yes?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, try sudo NetworkManager in a term first and see what happens, just for kicks..
<Psinetic> thanks beezie for your help
<Psinetic> invaluable
<losha> I deinstalled pulseaudio per http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<Beezie> t0mt0m, thats what i have.  i took the creative out and used onboard
<t0mt0m> how can I get it to work
<t0mt0m> all the way
<Beezie> Psinetic, ask your question again, someone might help
<t0mt0m> sound doesn't work with flash stuff in firefox
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : command was good. And google is joining too
<t0mt0m> and xbmc won't load now
<Draconis> hmmm
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, you ok then?
<Beezie> t0mt0m, does audio work in other apps ok tho?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : no I don't have the network manager icon in the top of the screen
<Beezie> Fandekasp, logging out/back in should get you the icon.
<t0mt0m> yea
<Fandekasp> ok I try Beezie :)
<EastDallas> greezmunkey: how about nm-applet --sm-disable?
<t0mt0m> works with im and irc
<t0mt0m> and when I go to the multimedia config panel
<t0mt0m> I can click test on the other two things
<t0mt0m> and it works
<t0mt0m> but pulseaudio doesn't
<EastDallas> coofish:  Did you need me to do something?
<hackel> Hmm, where do you set custom event sounds in Karmic?  Have they really removed this?
<tstebut> join #grub
<Beezie> t0mt0m, open your sound prefs, applications tab and see whats in there now.
<Psinetic> does anyone else know how to get the mic to work on skype? i just installed gnome alsa mixer, but skype only allows me to select pulseaudio, which isn't woking. i'm trying to talk with my girlfriend in australia, i'm active duty us military stationed in japan. thanks!
<greezmunkey> EastDallas, I'm not familiar with the, He could try it I guess. What does that do?
<Fandekasp> Beezie : I've logged out then logged in, but no network manager is in the top of the screen
<t0mt0m> Beezie: under multimedia?
<EastDallas> greezmunkey:  I believe that is the actual command to launch the panel applet.
<Beezie> t0mt0m, system > prefs > sound
<Beezie> Fandekasp, no idea. i use wicd.
<furythor> is there any program to view files in raw format ?
<Fandekasp> ok lol
<furythor> or that they would search for possible encoding
<Beezie> i found wicd gave me much less hassles Fandekasp
<t0mt0m> I don't have a prefs menu under system
<Beezie> furythor, man file
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : what should I do now to get the icon, according to you ?
<t0mt0m> I can to to system settings
<t0mt0m> and multimedia
<t0mt0m> go to*
<decora> Fandekasp: do you have a notification area enabled in your panel?
<Beezie> t0mt0m, what window manager you running?
<Fandekasp> decora : no
<EastDallas> furythor: there is a gimp plugin
<t0mt0m> kde
<t0mt0m> should have mentioned that I guess sorry -_-
<Beezie> t0mt0m, ha. sorry man i dont know kde well
<Fandekasp> decora : I have my network manager working, but not the network manager icon in the panel. Do you know how to put it inside ?
<decora> Fandekasp: right click on panel, add-to-panel, notification area ....
<mneptok> t0mt0m: try #kubuntu?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, not sure, I suppose you could restart the machine, then take it from there.
<EastDallas> furythor: i beleive it's called gimp-ufraw
<furythor> EastDallas: Okay I need to check that file thing out first
<t0mt0m> willdo
<Fandekasp> decora : no I don't find it :/
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : ok
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, it's worth a shot anyway.
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: did you try nm-aplett --sm-disable?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : for putting the icon in the panel ?
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: yest
<decora> Fandekasp: do you have a battery indicator?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : I'll try it with alt-F2 yes ?  When restart will be finished
<Fandekasp> decora : wait a second
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: yes Alt+f2
<decora> Fandekasp: do you have a battery icon
<Orion7> anyone know if ubuntu can use transparency?
<dannek7> hey all
<Fandekasp> decora : when I put the computer on battery usage, a battery icon appears in the panel
<dannek7> does anyone have an example of java_home
<rww> How can I see a list of processes that are accessing files on a particular partition?
<dannek7> I was attempting to make changes to my system, and I believe I corrupted my version of java_home
<Flannel> rww: fuser
<decora> Fandekasp: oh nevermind. i guess maybe you do have notification-area
<EastDallas> Orion7: in what way, on the desktop?
<rww> Flannel: "fuser /path/to/mountpoint"?
<evilbug> can anyone point me to a good guide on creating a netboot server on ubuntu?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : It's working, I suppose. But no icon in the panel
<robbmunson> rww: correct
<decora> furythor there are a couple of tools to detect encoding, like chardet i think
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: It looks like it's time to reboot
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, it's worth a shot anyway.
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : I've just reboot, do your command, and I have to reboot again ?
<Beezie> evilbug, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server  ?
<freshakatwill> Was up room
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  No, I didn't know you had already done a reboot
<furythor> decora: I am trying to figure out what files are in http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=szSFtrap7crpBaQE and linux drivers, they seem to be very odd versions
<stryker4real> is there a program like skype I could use for ubuntu?
<rww> robbmunson, Flannel: looks like "fuser -m /path/to/mountpoint", actually. Thanks :)
<[R]> stryker4real: like skype? why not use skype
<stryker4real> [R]: well I don't want to use it... I was wondering if there was anything similar
<Fandekasp> decora : Do you have more suggestion for this icon ? When she will go to another place, she won't connect because of it :S
<robbmunson> rww: at least you got to the right answer somewhere along the road! :D
<evilbug> Beezie- thank you.
<[R]> stryker4real: what do you mean similar
<Beezie> stryker4real, wengo
<stryker4real> just for regular voice chatting basically
<Beezie> stryker4real, not sure if its still around
<[R]> stryker4real: emp
<[R]> stryker4real: empathy can do that
<stryker4real> will give that a shot then
<shichix> ^_^
<stryker4real> ty
<shichix> ??
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: Have you tried right-click on the panel and choose 'Add to panel' then 'Notification Area'?
<Beezie> [R], empathy can do video/audio ?
<coofish> can anyone kindly get this file http://www.rapidsharemegaupload.com/mechanical-and-electrical-equipment-for-buildings-crack-serial-keygen-free-download.htm and send to offer@live.it?
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : decora asked me it , but I didn't find it. But perhaps it's in... the langage is in french, and my translation is not perfect.
<[R]> Beezie: for some protocols
<robbmunson> !warez | coofish
<ubottu> coofish: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Beezie> [R], nice.
<Fandekasp> decora, EastDallas : I have a "notification applet". It's not good ?
<EastDallas> Fandekasp, try it, you can always remove it
<bain> moring, can anybody help me with lirc ?
<Fandekasp> There are really no notification area :(
<nonameNN> hey all, is there any way to shutdown my computer after a torrent is downloaded?
<bain> nonameNN: what are you using to download the torrent ?
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  Did you add notification applet?
<nonameNN> bain: transmission or deluge
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : it's not that. When something happen, it will show a notification about it
<nonameNN> bain: i could try using the terminal but dont know how to dwonload from terminal and then do && sudo shutdown -h now
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  ok
<bain> nonameNN: using cli or gui ?
<nonameNN> bain: gui
<bain> nonameNN: there seems to be some posts on the transmission forums regarding this
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: Zone où les icônes de notification apparaîtront
<bain> no idea if it will help
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: Zone de notification
<Fandekasp> EastDallas : Yes ! I've found it :/ It was the last in the list :)
<Fandekasp> Ok it works now
<Fandekasp> :P
<dannek7> anyone know what this error means lipse/plugins/org.eclipse.ajdt.core_1.4.0.20060629124300.jar [121] was not resolved.
<dannek7> actually
<dannek7> !MESSAGE Bundle update@../../../home/dan/.eclipse/org.eclipse.sdk.ide/updates/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.ajdt.core_1.4.0.20060629124300.jar [121] was not resolved.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fandekasp> Thank you a lot, EastDallas, decora and greezmunkey :) :)
<wiseman1> hey I'm having firefox issues
<EastDallas> Fandekasp:  I found the answer here: Zone où les icônes de notification apparaîtront
<wiseman1> F5 only reloads from cache instead of actually reloading
<EastDallas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607124
<wiseman1> ctrl f5 does the same thing
<EastDallas> Fandekasp: YOu are welcome...
<fukfakemen> coofish again,who is crying???????????????????????????????????????????
<Vamp898> pressing F5 about 3-4 times in a second does help
<wiseman1> Vamp898: nope
<Vamp898> wiseman1 than there is something wrong with the page or the settings
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, cool
<switchgirl> anyone here got a spare server? i am looking for a server solution for a unfunded national and international lgbt forum
<wiseman1> Vamp898: every page though?
<Flannel> switchgirl: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support, thanks.
<Vamp898> wiseman1 hmmm sounds like an missmatch of settings. try rm -rf .mozilla
<Orion777> eastdallas, transparency of the taskbar
<Orion777> can ubuntu do it?
<wgrant> Orion777: Right click, Properties, Background
<karma_police> i want to dual boot ubuntu with windoze 7.. when i initially installed ubuntu i installed it on the whole disk. is there a way to change the partition size to accomodate windows?
<Flannel> karma_police: Yeah, fire up a liveCD and use gparted to shrink it
<karma_police> will i lose anything by doing so?
<robbmunson> karma_police: if you do it correctly nope
<Beezie> karma_police, always good to backup before doing anything like that
<robbmunson> but like Beezie just mentioned back it up just incase :)
<sebsebseb> karma_police: If Windows 7 is like Vista when it comes to resizing, you should let it resize itself, or dataloss might happen
<sebsebseb> karma_police: oh nevermind
<chadi> I bought a new lappy with 500GB of HDD. It came pre-installed Windows 7 on all the partition. I need to install Ubuntu in parallel. By what size shall I shrink the 7 partition?
<Vamp898> chadi about the half =)
<Vamp898> chadi 50:50 sounds fair
<co_15_cr_c0> icaa
<Beezie> chadi, the live cd has a guided option, it wont touch it until you apply
<chadi> Vamp898 thanks, someone else opinion, please?
<ggmggmm> rubbish~~~!
<mgi> hi everyone - I keep getting "error 22" from grub when I boot off a fresh install.. happened with mythbuntu 9.10 and it's happening with ubuntu 10.04.. what is this all about?
<robbmunson> chadi: I agree with Vamp898...ive been around for years and vamp's correct ;)
<mgi> I have 4 disks fyi and only one has partitions set up
<Vamp898> chadi you can resize later when you made something wrong
<sebsebseb> !10.04 |  mgi
<ubottu> mgi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MrBoom> i already had it that way, ubottu.
<chadi> Beezie I know how to shrink the partition, I just need suggestions about the size of the ubuntu partition...
<mgi> I don't think this is a 10.04-specific issue, as it comes up in mythbuntu 9.10
<mgi> but ok, I'll try in there...
<sebsebseb> mgi: maybe not, but your not meant to get 10.04 help in here, untill the final has been released, and whilst it's still supported
<Beezie> chadi, i know. i said the guided partitioner will advise sizes.. i recall it was 60/40 win/linux
<chadi> well i was expecting to have a 50GB partition for Ubuntu as I use windows about 3/4 of the time
<mgi> ok, thanks....
<Beezie> chadi, if you dont intend to dump a ton of files on /home then 50 is fine for ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> mgi: you can install the old version of Grub into 9.10/10.04  that might work better
<xjjk> can someone verify for me that packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<mgi> right.. is that an option in the installer?
<kindofabuzz> i have a ubuntu sever i'd like to conver to ubuntu. would i be better off formatting and installing or just install ubuntu-desktop?
<sebsebseb> mgi: no
<EastDallas> xjjk: yes
<mgi> joy
<xjjk> EastDallas: okay, thanks
<mgi> I should never have reinstalled this machine..
<sebsebseb> mgi: oh what was on it before?
<Beezie> kindofabuzz, backing up /home and wiping it.. in my opinion
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: Just installing the right package(s) is fine.  You'll also want to move from -server to -generic probably
<mgi> older version of ubuntu.. maybe 8?
<kindofabuzz> oh yeah forgot about the kernal
<xjjk> kindofabuzz: depends what you mean by "better off"... installing ubuntu-desktop is probably fine
<sebsebseb> mgi: oh right try 9.04
<chadi> Beezie: fine, I'll go 50. I plan to have my everyday files in the NTFS win7 partition...
<xjjk> if you know how to
<sebsebseb> mgi: I think
<sebsebseb> mgi: you get the older version of Grub by default in 9.04, it's still a good release, and support runs out in October I think or around then
<Beezie> chadi, good plan.  i think ubuntu can read/write win7 ntfs(but i never tried) so u can access win7 files if needed...
<kindofabuzz> ntfs is different in win7?
<mgi> hmm, alright.. I'll check it out
<sebsebseb> mgi: plus 10.04 final is out at the end of April, which you should then do a clean install of really, if doing 9.04, or a 9.10 that wasn't a clean install even
<Beezie> kindofabuzz, im not saying it is, but i wont be surprised if it is
<seidos> gnome-power-cmd hibernate doesn't work but gnome-power-cmd suspend does in terminal?
<kindofabuzz> Beezie: yeah they probably came up with some new MS only file feature
<Beezie> kindofabuzz, ive heard of some people hosing their win7 installations by using older partition magic...nothing to do with linux.
<phix> kindofabuzz: backwards compat?
<mgi> so you're saying I should favour installing 10.04 when it's out rather than 9.04 or 9.10?
<chadi> on my desktop, i have 320GB of storage, I have a 50GB partition for windows and a 50GB partition for Ubuntu and swap, then the rest is a storage used for both. But I would not like to mess with my new laptop :P
<Beezie> chadi, is there a factory restore partition on that laptop?
<sebsebseb> mgi: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04 good idea to md5sum/sha1sum or both the ISO if you download from FTP/HTTP one of those files is the code it needs to be.  if you get from torrent it's probably ok
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > mgi
<ubottu> mgi, please see my private message
<chadi> Beezie yes, but I don't know how it works :P
<mgi> thanks
<Beezie> chadi, do you have an external usb drive or network you can access?  if so i strongly advise doing a complete image of your pc before you even tackle this.  i suggest this because it is a major headache IF it goes wrong.....
<chadi> but I have it there and I'm "advised" not to touch it
<sebsebseb> mgi: np and enjoy 9.04 :)
<chadi> Beezie yeah! you reminded me, I was going to ask how this can be done
<mgi> yeeees.. thanks.. :) I just hope it has the modules I need for my tv cards
<phix> chadi: why?
<mgi> I suppose I can install the latest kernel no matter what release of ubuntu I have
<Beezie> chadi, several ways.  i have acronis(from work) so i image machines with that
<chadi> Beezie thanks, i'll give it a try :) - phix why not?
<armornick> hey everyone
<armornick> can anyone explain why pidgin resets my nickname on restart?
<phix> LjL-Temp: <3 what's new buddy?
<Nisa> N‚;¹]ð†@2ü¸ú, ±Ò¶ÞÇiDÂP?96pЅ½:³Àc%Ä’³ˆ”G”Ìõä¨pÉ+Ä葌b]Ãj¦zLæjUiI6óß;ThÕQnˆëYªNIúÛp¿HšºmnŸ™þ;Q©E;v2ê2WÌÀ76‘øu{[‡é:·C"f}3Sð/ §,²”ñؖ-Fü~9áó’¿h6Θ™€ÇTóë.?ª&Ñüh1@։V©Vìk´Xy*kÂ
<Nisa> >†yOZÜy£_¢Óh$«õ™@?-;pÚ\dä¹ÿs*=ÊҘ¹iA:Ä?Ç°iØ|¢ÑYjU_J1@æùÄÓѤ_)eþÖ~BÉC‰•3Ž™I½0‹]ØøäGÀ_fæՂ91L’ãՊ.^e;EʲõÇÊ5‹Ïëg8ÉÐÖl&*j^…姘W]ð°runÞ(ŽN´âžå§þÅ7X…\ãX¯ÕîØ^ÞÅl)¼Œ}R覊ù¨ôÍÕÈ-U±™™Ës
<Nisa> Îhrà´ÒÁJºøçÑoíA¯"臬´	«¶ÊîÁrÇ{wK0Ýpk—òÌîس´ßy°åt=vÚjS&êš`Ãö?Œþ–ض‘ä˜mŒ¿[5t‡ÃiW6¯8djWsþ넓 "ÃØhÞ%±™ù…-¿ßWWuõo(MÈÁÁY9Úècëú6LþKçðLTCbHáå’çš.䕐8J—놳\&¤n&üK±nÙÎn*(†~·!1è÷8
<Nisa> Ù«þw·PA!Ø­NäùÕ[q3H*Ä-¶¼6íe¬¢p¬mèŽ×O-E&Y>,S£ÊÀæŠX’OÉ$¦:®ß‚„¹©JküXldK±oâ6"R’ûú‰6OZµûˆ|·GôÖ\b³ZÙ½úu5‡¥¹ò¾Ý®mFw™„<M Ô€!„îk:Ðí†\pöµáZŒÍb§‘+|†Üáî5 š¥`ÈÁcí2DÍnn3»úÚ8ÇÊ©¸O‡Ù{Ï¿‡|
<FloodBot1> Nisa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phix> Nisa: that is a lot of binary right there
<katakbuta> can i get some helps with command line piping.. i need to move all these files into their respective dirs
<katakbuta> http://pastebin.com/d36bd8ad8
<katakbuta> any idea?
<arghh2d2> hi NIGG
<arghh2d2> cool nick
<cwillu> katakbuta, one moment
<katakbuta> okay
<Quan-Time> usenet reader.. kgo !!! whats best ? thinkin of trying altbinz pro w/ wine
<thevishy> hi my machine is getting hot fast - dont know why , any software to handle this ?
<Orion777> amd chip?
<thevishy> intel centrino mobile tech
<thevishy> 1.8 Ghz
<thevishy> old
<Huneph> hey anyone know how to run record my desktop here?
<Orion777> oh, you would need software that could run it at 90% speed etc
<di||itante> Huneph: Ive used it
<thevishy> yeah that sorta softie'
<Huneph> well when i record my screen if i play something on movie player and then play the recorded file whatever was playing on movie player just is a black screen
<Huneph> any ideas?
<di||itante> Huneph: youre trying to record playing video in RMD?
<Huneph> ya
<Trustisaweakness>  libqt4-webkit (>= 4:4.5.3) I am looking for this
<rwparris2> I have karmic installed on a flash drive.  Is it possible to install it from that to my harddrive (and keep settings and applications) or will I need the CD to do that?
<di||itante> Huneph: never did that. not sure if it can handle that.
<Huneph> ya me neither just thought i'd see
<Huneph> thanks though
<cwillu> katakbuta, almost there :p
<di||itante> Huneph: why not just edit it in later
<thevishy> how is the new kernel ? tad slow ?
<Huneph> di||itante: because i was trying to test it's ability to record sound from an application
<di||itante> Huneph: oh
<di||itante> Huneph: sorry i dont know more
<Huneph> di||itante: that's alright
<Huneph> di||itante: thanks for your time
<di||itante> Huneph: np
<Orion777> thevishy, get those links?
<Orion777> thevishy: rather
<ZaraGoth> good morning all
<karma_police> i want to dualboot windows 7 with ubuntu.. i have ubuntu installed to use the whole disk... its a 200gb hdd.. can i safely resize it to 100gb?
<karma_police> fairly fresh install
<arghh2d2> safe as in bodily harm or safe as in data loss?
<ziroday> karma_police: yes, as long as you do so from the livecd
<ziroday> karma_police: of course you should always backup first
<arghh2d2> never hurts to backup anything important
<karma_police> i am using live usb.... i have gparted open on the computer i am doing it to
<arghh2d2> doing it to what?\
<mneptok> karma_police: resizing ext partitions may well result in data loss or unusable partitions
<ZaraGoth> i seem to have a problem with grub, actualy the problem is a missing hdd id in grub for a recovered winxp partion or rather a faulty hdd id... so how do i find the correct one?
<Balsaq> which is better, computer janitor or computer janitor gtk? my synaptic package manager is offering both?
<karma_police> so noway to dual boot?
<alraune__> Balsaq: function is the same, the gtk offers a gui, the other cli only
<arghh2d2> karma_police: yeah, there is
<arghh2d2> karma_police: you need to ask more specific questions
<Balsaq> thanks alraune
<cwillu> katakbuta, check your pm's
<mneptok> karma_police: backup any data you care about, start again with a clean partition table and new partitions. install Windows first, as its bootloader will overwrite anything it finds in the MBR without warning.
<Aristide> Hi ! How protect a repertory under password with Linux Ubuntu please ?
<arghh2d2> karma_police: just back up and try to make a new partition first.
<karma_police> all my data is on a separate hddso i am not worried about data loss
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> is there a way to find out exactly which entries in sources.list provide a certain package except commenting the first line, reloading, checking, then the second etc
<karma_police> i just want to resize and dualboot
<wgrant> DexterLB: apt-cache policy somepackage
<Aristide> Can you help me please if you know how protect a folder under password with Ubuntu ?
<kbp> I need help. In Nautilus, I usually typed the initial file name and it automatically located to the file name matching. However that feature doesn't work now. Any idea why?
<ZaraGoth> how to get harddisk ID in ubuntu?
<arghh2d2> karma_police: you cant just resize, you have to make a couple new partitions on your free space
<DexterLB> wgrant: thanks
<arghh2d2>  karma_police make a swap partition about 200 mbs and an Ext3 partition about 100 gb's if thats what you wanna do
<Vamp898> arghh2d2 ext4 !
<arghh2d2> or ext4 i dont care
<mneptok> karma_police: laptop or desktop?
<karma_police> i have resized it and it rebooted fine.. i'm not trying to install windowson the newly partitioned free space..wish me luck
<karma_police> desktop
<mneptok> karma_police: how much RAM?
<karma_police> now*
<karma_police> 4gb
<petsounds> hi. does anybody here can run java applet with google chrome beta? openjdk and icedtea java plugin are installed. i have no problem with ff 3.5.5. i just want to make sure that it's only a problem with Google Chrome not ubuntu karmic. thanks
<mneptok> karma_police: are you using the x86-64 version of Ubuntu?
<karma_police> 64
<Vamp898> is there an ubuntu version with PAE? i dont really like 64bit
<mneptok> karma_police: depending on your usage, 500MB of swap should be more than fine.
<karma_police> ubuntu runs great on it. i have never rezized and dualbooted from ubuntu before tho
<Flannel> Vamp898: Yeah
<karma_police> i have 200 gb hdd that i am dual booting on.. all my files are saved to 500gb.. soon to upgradeto 1tb tho :)
<karma_police> just wondering how itsgonna load seeing that ubuntu was installed first.. is it gonna grub or is windows gonna take over?
<Tensai_> I'm instaling 9.10 on a Sony Centrino 2 laptop with 2gb ram and I'm stuck at the keyboard layout screen... I found one thread that described a RAM problem (unlikely) and another where a hard drive had failed (only have one drive, checked it many ways it's good). Any ideas?
<Tensai_> If it helps any I can't get Windows 7 to install either, hangs at a black screen with just the mouse pointer (oversized, as in safe mode)
<karma_police> canu get anything to install on it?
<karma_police> damn typo's i hate typing on a netbook
<karma_police> when dual booting win7 and ubuntu does it matter what os is installed first?
<karma_police> what happened?
<karma_police> #ubuntu
<ziroday> karma_police: its a good idea to install Windows first as it will overwrite grub if installed second, causing issues
<karma_police> ouch..too late..there a fix?
<Bragex9> I have just installed vnc viewer on my xp pc. I am trying to run remote desktop. It works. I can actually control the ubuntu pc from the XP pc. But the screen on the xp pc shows only the desktop. When I click a menu nothing happens on the xp screen. But on the ubuntu screen the mouse click opens the menu. What can be wrong here?
<karma_police> if windows installation overwrites grub is there a fix?
<thevishy> !chrome
<travmon> supergrubdisk will  fix  mbr  an  grub
<thevishy> anyone using chrome here ?
<karma_police> #ubuntu
<thevishy> can we install it in ubuntu
<cwillu> anyone know how to mount a cpu cgroup under karmic?  seems to have changed since 9.04
<karma_police> anyone familiar with dualbooting?
<wgrant> !chromium | thevishy
<travmon> its  easy
<ubottu> thevishy: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<SegFaulT_T> I'm playing with the partitions and I realized I've never used a boot partition... with one of them, which should be the bootable, /boot/ or / ?
<karma_police> i had ubuntu installed first and i installed win 7 beside it.. now it just boots to win7.. not bootloader screen
<wgrant> !grub | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MrBoom> i already had it that way, ubottu.
<thevishy> karma_police, its like that windows doesnt have grub
<wgrant> SegFaulT_T: It doesn't matter, as long as you install GRUB to the MBR.
<travmon> ubuntu installer  should take care of that
<SegFaulT_T> wgrant: but i want to install grub in the /boot/ partition
<thevishy> do we get chrome deb at the official google chrome page that we can install to ubuntu ?
<travmon> use the ppa  at  launchpad
<wgrant> SegFaulT_T: There are two components of GRUB: the bits that sit on the filesystem (ie. /boot), and the bits that sit where the BIOS can find them (in the MBR)
<SegFaulT_T> wgrant: ok but should / be bootable, /boot/ be bootable, both, irrelevant?
<wgrant> SegFaulT_T: Irrelevant. But why do you want a separate /boot?
<thevishy> right
<SegFaulT_T> wgrant: I never used one
<Shwack> When I try to watch a .AVI my movie player says 'cannot determin type of stream"
<wgrant> SegFaulT_T: That doesn't sound like a very good reason.
<petsounds> hi. does anybody here can run java applet with google chrome beta? openjdk and icedtea java plugin are installed. i have no problem with ff 3.5.5. i just want to make sure that it's only a problem with Google Chrome not ubuntu karmic. thanks
<SegFaulT_T> wgrant: its more than good
<Shwack> Can anybody tell me how to update movieplayer to view .AVI files? I get 'could not determine type of stream'
<nvme> anyone konw how to open a terminal window in XBMC buntu ?
<eagles0513875> !grub2 | Deathvalley122
<ubottu> Deathvalley122: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MrBoom> i already had it that way, ubottu.
<thevishy> how do I add ppa ? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<thevishy> is that it  ?
<thevishy> using kamic here
<Shwack> mrboom ubottu is a bot
<MrBoom> ...but ubottu is only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)...
<Shwack> :)
<wgrant> thevishy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<NIGG> how does one reset the panel layout on ubuntu karmic?
<Shwack> i did the same thing
<exodus_ms> thevishy~>
<exodus_ms> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
 * Beezie back...
<arghh2d2> NIGG: maybe if you find the .dotfile that configures your panel and delete it then restart you'll get default panels
<thevishy> exodus_ms, thats throwing errors
<wiehan> Hi, in the past, in windows, I could use 5.1 speakers on  a normal (2.1) soundcard by putting the different audio jacks also into the mic in and line out along with the normal audio out (it was called jacksense) - How do I do that in linux?
<DexterLB> apt-cache policy says the package is from http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<DexterLB> but WHICH PPA?
<exodus_ms> thevishy~> what kind? works for me dude
<thevishy> did u get the error exodus_ms
<exodus_ms> thevishy~> you need to add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<exodus_ms> thevishy~> I'm not sure what you are asking, but to install chromium on karmic you need to edit your sources.list and then update and upgrade
<exodus_ms> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (add the line I pasted earlier) then -> sudo add-apt-key ppa:chromium-daily/ppa -> sudo apt-get update -> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<exodus_ms> thevishy~> ^
<wgrant> exodus_ms: Why not just use 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily'?
<exodus_ms> wgrant~> idk, great idea:)
<piotr_> witam
<gnomefreak> tame
<bazhang> !pl | piotr_
<ubottu> piotr_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<piotr_> ok
<exodus_ms> wgrant~> just thought it might help in the future to introduce the concept/use of sources.list
<exodus_ms> whats actually taking place so to speak
<meowbuntu> hi can i set vlc to scan my music file and load that into media liburay on startup like rhythembox does
<kr_217> how to set password policy for ldap
<nagpai> first timer here - getting stuck with a tty1 login screen
<thevishy> saw that exodus_ms
<wgrant> kr_217: I don't know of an easy way to do that -- I normally use Kerberos with LDAP.
<meowbuntu> hi can i set vlc to scan my music file and load that into media liburay on startup like rhythembox does
<thevishy> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (add the line I pasted earlier) then -> sudo add-apt-key ppa:chromium-daily/ppa -> sudo apt-get update -> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<kr_217> wgrant: kerberos whats that
<exodus_ms> thevishy~> what do you mean "command not found" for which command?
<thevishy> exodus_ms, the second command is not woring
<meowbuntu> i am wanting to try vls as its one player for all media
<meowbuntu> vls = vlc
<thevishy> sudo add-apt-key
<wgrant> kr_217: If you don't know what it is, I suspect that you probably don't want to go near network authentication.
<exodus_ms> thevishy~> what about   sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0xfbef0d696de1c72ba5a835fe5a9bf3bb4e5e17b5
<thevishy> yeah something happaned
<thevishy> :)
<exodus_ms> thevishy~> cool, now   sudo apt-get update -> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<meowbuntu> hi can i set vlc to scan my music file and load that into media liburay on startup like rhythembox does
<kr_217> wgrant: i already struggling with this from past two days.so can u pls help me
<nagpai> I am unable to get the GUI (ubuntu desktop) on boot. get stuck with the command prompt login.. somebody pls help
<syn-ack> Good morning wgrant.
<wgrant> Evening syn-ack.
<meowbuntu> hello i need help with vlc please
<syn-ack> wgrant, liked your answer re KRB+LDAP. ;)
<BlouBlou> meowbuntu: ask question
<wgrant> syn-ack: 'Run away' seems to work well.
<mgi> hi again guys... I've installed ubuntu 9.04 and I still get "error 22" when I try and boot for the first time
<mgi> (I was in here earlier having the same problem with 9.10 and 10.04)
<wgrant> syn-ack: Although the instructions in the 9.10 Server Guide aren't bad.
<BlouBlou> mgi: why you don't try installing 9.10, it has new grub
<meowbuntu> BlouBlou, i dont want to repeat myself and spam channel
<meowbuntu> its ^
<mgi> I have tried 9.10, as stated
<meowbuntu> hi can i set vlc to scan my music file and load that into media liburay on startup like rhythembox does
<mgi> I've tried 9.04, 9.10, mythbuntu 9.10, and 10.04
<mgi> all to no avail
<meowbuntu> BlouBlou, ^
<BlouBlou> mgi: ubuntu 10.04? imposible
<mgi> and I'm sick of downloading and burning ISOs
<BlouBlou> mgi: the last released version is 9.10
<mgi> ok, lucid then
<mgi> whatever you want to call it
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use bootable flash drives these days
<mgi> the alpha
<Shwack> Can anybody tell me how to update movieplayer to view .AVI files? I get 'could not determine type of stream'
<meowbuntu> mgi, uea it sux that 1-1.5 months after the new release the old one is no linger supported in ubuntu repos.
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  install the w32codecs pack and try playing it in mplayer, or vlc and see if it can play it.
<mgi> ?
<mgi> so does anyone have any idea at all about why grub would be reporting "error 22"?
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: is vlc included in 9.10 or do I need to go get it?
<Dr_Willis> mgi:  i think ive seen that error code mentioned on the grub2 ubuntu wiki pages
<Dr_Willis> !info  vlc
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<psinetic_> Ubuntu 9.10 64Bit panel problem. My panel has been crashing at random times. At first it was only when I closed my browser and I'd have to run "Gnome-panel &" to get it to start back up again. Then it started up crashing, and anything running at the time crashed as well. Oddly enough, I have noticed all my software actually continues to play and run, but I don't see them on the panel when I start it back up. here's the pastebin of when it crashed: htt
<psinetic_> p://pastebin.com/d657c4b0c
<psinetic_> http://pastebin.com/d657c4b0c
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<psinetic_> sry
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<FloodBot1> psinetic_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meowbuntu> mgi, i would like to see a seperate ubuntu repo for each version of ubuntu. so if i wanrt /need to run ubuntu 8.04 i can still get the repos for it
<Hans_Henrik> yesterday i was at a friend that has 5 cats.. 1 of those cats walked all over my laptop, it managed to change my desktop theme to black, possibly with a hotkey, is there any hotkey's to change the theme in default ubuntu setup? also it managed to change my gnome terminal's to "pink", that fixed itself when i restarted the computer, however i have no idea how the cat did that, how could it...
<Hans_Henrik> ...change my console's to pink/white?? (at least i think it was pink/white)
<mgi> can't you get it in backports?
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: got it from the Software Center - thank you very much
<mgi> sorry archive?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I thought the old 'ubuntu' repos got moved to like 'archive.ubuntu.com' or somthing.
<BlouBlou> how can I say the log of applications installed via terminal; apt-get?
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: will let you know how my movie plays
<nagpai> Can someone help me with my startup issue on 9.10
<mgi> I've supported old installs using "archive"
<nagpai> i am unable to get the desktop
<BlouBlou> I want to remove supybot and all his dependencies, but idk how can I do it, maybe sudo autoremove *?
<nagpai> just see a tty1 login
<syn-ack> wgrant, No, they aren't bad but I think you're answer was quite spot on if you know what I mean
<mgi> argh all the problems people have with "error 22" are related to dual boot systems
<mgi> I don't have a dual boot system
<syn-ack> s/you
<syn-ack> errg
<meowbuntu> anyone out there can help me. i fiind that if i open more than one application my computer lags freezs interminently for ??? length of time. and plays up.
<syn-ack> s/you're/your
<Orion777> anyone know if I should use ext3 or ext4?
<cheeko> meowbuntu: how much ram u have
<syn-ack> Orion777, use the default FS for your version of the distro
<Orion777> I don't know what the default is
<Dr_Willis> Orion777:  use what you want. I use ext4 now a days.
<Orion777> k
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - go with the defaults
<meowbuntu> chi got pentium 4 with 768mb ram and 1.8mhz cpu.
<Kvist> use ext3 if you want to manage linux files from windows
<meowbuntu> cheeko,  got pentium 4 with 768mb ram and 1.8mhz cpu.
<syn-ack> Kvist, um, FS doesnt really matter in that casse
<syn-ack> case, too
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm trying to install freeradius and freeradius-mysql in Jaunty.  however, apt-get threw the following error: freeradius-mysql: Depends: freeradius (= 2.1.0+dfsg-0ubuntu4) but 2.1.0+dfsg-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed.  any idea how i can go about this?
<sean_koosa89> hi folks, i have a ubuntu web server that needs to have it's time synced with an NTP server.  I set up ntpd on it to sync with pool.ntp.org servers.  My question is, does my web server have to have incoming port 123 (udp/tcp) opened up to the world?  Can i block it completely? or does it need it to be open for ntp to properly sync the time?
<MrSchaapman> I can't get DVDs to play. :(
<MrSchaapman> Help.
<Vamp898> install libdvdcss
<wgrant> !dvd | MrSchaapman
<ubottu> MrSchaapman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meowbuntu> cheeko, other things that also happen when i try to play music it plays ok for few minuts then cpu maxes out and sound stops while player counter speeds up or and jumpy music etc
<cheeko> MrSchaapman: try vlc player
<MrSchaapman> It's not the player.
<Vamp898> MrSchaapman http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<MrSchaapman> I've tried several and none of them can play it.
<MrSchaapman> Including VLC, which I use for just about everything.
<MrSchaapman> Now, see, I've already got the CSS thingy installed.
<Dr_Willis> MrSchaapman:   you did install the decss stuff from medibuntu repos?
<cheeko> MrSchaapman: has it been like this always
<syn-ack> !dvd | MrSchaapman
<ubottu> MrSchaapman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> run the players from command line. look for error messages
<cheeko> meowbuntu: come to #kubuntu
<glick> excuse me i have seahorse install but how come cant i right click on a file to encrypt it
<meowbuntu> cheeko, y is that i use ubuntu not kubuntu
<glick> how can i encrypt files with gpg in ubuntu
<glick> via the gnome interface
<glick> i used to be able to right click on a file and select encrypt
<iqbala> how do I access iphone and upload movie ?
<iqbala> or app
<MrSchaapman> Okay, I followed ubottu's instructions, still nothing.
<MrSchaapman> It'll play in VLC, but audio only for some reason.
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, That first link tells you exactly what you need to do
<meowbuntu> anyone out there can help me. i fiind that if i open more than one application my computer lags freezs interminently for ??? length of time. and plays up.
<MrSchaapman> cheeko: Yes, it's been like this always, but always is about a week, since it's a brand new laptop.
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, you need to install libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repos
<Vamp898> syn-ack he already installed it
<MrSchaapman> syn-ack: I done that.
<syn-ack> ah
<meowbuntu> anyone out there can help me. i fiind that if i open more than one application my computer lags freezs interminently for ??? length of time. and plays up. got pentium 4 with 768mb ram and 1.8mhz cpu.  other things that also happen when i try to play music it plays ok for few minuts then cpu maxes out and sound stops while player counter speeds up or and jumpy music etc
<syn-ack> Sorry, I ironically have a moving going and got distracted. :P
<MrSchaapman> I think it was actually libdvdcss4 that I installed, since that's what the directions said to do.
<MrSchaapman> I'm using karmic, if that helps.
<iqbala> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Vamp898> MrSchaapman libdvdcss-1.2.10 is the newest libdvdcss
<MrSchaapman> Alright, I'm confused.
<Dr_Willis> runing media players from the terminal and trying to play somthing - normally gives some info in the terminal about why playback fails.
<MrSchaapman> What do I need to install?
<SilverSpoon> good morning, any rEFIt bootloader knowledge available here? I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 but my rEFIt has an extra step in it before I can start Ubuntu.....
<MrSchaapman> Am I going to have to add a new repo? 'Cause I didn't. Whatever I installed was in one of the repos that was already available when I first installed Ubuntu.
<fulat2k> anyone? freeradius?
<glick> how do i use gpg in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> or http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<Dr_Willis> or .... apt://libdvdcss2
<Dr_Willis> MrSchaapman:  medibuntu repos are not enabled by default.
<MrSchaapman> Okay.
<syn-ack> Man Beverly D'angelo is still hot
<glick> how do i get gpg integrated into gnomes file operations
<syn-ack> Sorry about that
<glick> so when i right click a file it has an option to encrypt
<glick> what package do i need to install for that functionality
<glick> ?
<MrSchaapman> Dr_Willis: It says a later version is already installed.
<Dr_Willis> THere is no later version that i am aware of.   use synaptic and see exactly what it installed and from where.
<MrSchaapman> What should I search for? Anything with libdvd in it?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a plan to me
<syn-ack> libdvdcss
<syn-ack> Thats what I'd do since well yeah
<MrSchaapman> libdvdread4, libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4.
<syn-ack> Well, then, that settles that
<holmser> glick, pretty sure gpg is already installed by default
<holmser> have you set up your key?
 * Dr_Willis pops in a dvd video
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, So all you're getting is sound out of *any* media player you use?
<glick> holmser, yeah i think so
<MrSchaapman> MPlayer and Totem won't play it at all.
<glick> holmser, but when i right click on a file i dont see it as an option
<Vamp898> MrShaapman VLC!
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, Which gstreamer plugins do you have installed?
<holmser> hmm
<MrSchaapman> They both just come up with error messages saying it can't be done.
<MrSchaapman> VLC just gives me audio.
<MrSchaapman> Lemme check.
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, and have debugged thru the console?
<Dr_Willis> run  --->   vlc dvd://
<Dr_Willis> and look for error messages in the info messages
<MrSchaapman> Okay.
<MrSchaapman> libmpeg2: invalid picture encountered.
<syn-ack> o.0;
<Dr_Willis> You did also install the w32codecs? and perhaps ubuntu-restricted-extras (just because it may have somthing you need)
<blue_> hey guys/girls how do you get x to start automaticlly? Have a guy that was doing a update and his laptop crashed now it doesnt boot into x unless he types startx
<MrSchaapman> I have the restricted extras installed.
<rwparris2> I have karmic installed on a flash drive.  Is it possible to install it from that to my harddrive (and keep settings and applications) or will I need the CD to do that?
<Dr_Willis> blue_:  gdm service is supposed to start automatically and allow the login to X.     what version of ubuntu is he using?
<MrSchaapman> Don't know about w32codecs.
<glick> how can i get the encryt/decrypt options on my gnome file operations when i right click on a file?
<blue_> 9.10
<Dr_Willis> rwparris2:  depends on how you 'installed' it to the flash drive
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, Are these disks self burned by chance?
<supergate> Hello
<psinetic_> it's like, "oops, hey, something annoying but not dangerous is happening to your OS! what do you want to do about it? ignore it and deal with it? Fix it? Reinstall?".....fix it...."Ok, so let's go throught he 2,645,865,321,765,214,643,211 step process in order to fix it, hope you know your unix commands!"
<holmser> glick, seahorse is what you're looking for
<glick> holmser, seahorse is instaled
<supergate> can someone help me with some gcc issues
<rwparris2> Dr_Willis: From the live CD I clicked install and then chose the flash drive as my installation drive.
<MrSchaapman> Whoa! Hey!
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1334363.html
<MrSchaapman> Okay, it's running, but it's very choppy.
<psinetic_> belay my last comment >_>
<supergate> Hello?
<MrSchaapman> The menu ran for several minutes, audio only, before it finally came up looking all funky. Most of the screen was green.
<holmser> run it glick
<MrSchaapman> Now the movie is playing... but not very well.
<glick> holmser, yeah i can see my key
<supergate> I need help?
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, Everything that I'm pulling up is pointing to a bad decoder
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, which is libdvdcss2
<MrSchaapman> Beg pardon?
<blue_> Dr_Willis its karmic im not a nix god or anything just trying to help him out is there a way to clean up whatever update broke it? Would a update of Gnome or kde fix it?
<Dr_Willis> blue_:  No idea. he could alway sjust try a 'sudo apg-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<supergate> I love how this is to be a help place but I receive no help
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, For the issue you're having.... everything I'm pulling up online is pointing to a bad decrypter
<Dr_Willis> rwparris2:  sounds like you did a 'normal' install to the flash drive.  I dont think you can install from that to another location then
<glick> haha supergate
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  im having a similer issue here also it seems
<Dr_Willis> [0x3907b48] libmpeg2 decoder error: invalid picture encountered
<rwparris2> ty Dr_Willis
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, hrm
<syn-ack> My movies play just fine in Totem
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  and i just installed  the dvdnav and dvddecss stuff..
<Dr_Willis> not tried totem yet.
<Vamp898> Totem does not plays DVD really fine :/
<weighty26> uh.. why are my /dev/cd* and /dev/dvd*'s symlinks to /dev/hda?
<syn-ack> Vamp898 sure it does
<Vamp898> My Rammstein - Völkerball does not work in any way with Totem
<Vamp898> i come to the main menu
<blue_> supergate dont just ask for help 10 times state your question some one might know the answer if you ask.
<Vamp898> and cant clickt anywhere
<Dr_Willis> totem says i dont have permissiosn to access the disk. .and gives some other messages in the output
<supergate> I had stated already that it was gcc related
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, Maybe Group permissions?
<MrSchaapman> I'm trying to reinstall libdvdcss2 from the repo you pointed me to.
<MrSchaapman> I'll let you know how it goes.
<blue_> supergate but what regarding gcc whats the issue?
<thevishy> Orion777,
<Orion777> yeah?
<supergate> just a standard oh lets say, Hello World program fails to compile, says that there is no such file/directory of stdio.h
<supergate> when I use the #include <stdio.h>
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  if i run totem from terminal - it wont play the dvd.. If i let the 'auto play' feature of gnomd launch the totem player. it DOES play the dvd
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  :)
<syn-ack> hahaha
<supergate> never had this problem before with ubuntu 7.10 or slackware
<syn-ack> wtf is that noise
<MrSchaapman> Nah, no good.
<Dr_Willis> supergate:  you did install the build-essential package and the proper -dev files?
<glick> how come seahorse isnt integrated into my nautilous
<glick> ?
<supergate> I should have, I did a full install
<supergate> with the programming packages and crap
<Thoben> supergate: try using #include <iostream>
<Dr_Willis> supergate:  a 'full' install how?  a normal ubuntu install does not include the stuff.
<Dr_Willis>  try a  'locate stdio.h'
<supergate> Dr_Willis: lol sorry, I was thinking of slackware
<Dr_Willis> locate stdio.h
<Dr_Willis> /usr/include/stdio.h
<syn-ack> glick, install "seahorse-plugins"
<supergate> even when I sudo apt-get install build-essential, still have the same errors
<glick> hmm
<MrSchaapman> I don't know if maybe the fact that the video is all choppy has to do with my graphics card...?
<MrSchaapman> It is integrated.
<supergate> test.c:1:17: error: stdio: No such file or directory
<MrSchaapman> Still, I think it would be able to handle SD video.
<syn-ack> MrSchaapman, Which card?
<karma_police_> i messed up and tried to dualboot win7 with ubuntu... i installed win7 after ubuntu and overwrote the grub.. i have restored grub by following the forum but cannot get windows to show up in grub
<blue_> what is seahorse?
<Dr_Willis> karma_police_:  in theory - on ubuntuy - when you run 'update-grub' it should see/add windows to the menus.
<Dr_Willis> karma_police_:  this is ubuntu 9.10?
<karma_police_> yes
<Vamp898> blue_ A GNOME application for managing encryption keys
<glick> syn-ack, do i have to restart gnome for it to take effect?
<syn-ack> glick, Probably, I'm not sure
<Thoben> blue_: Seahorse is a GNOME application for managing encryption keys
<syn-ack> glick, It'd probably be safe to log out and log back in
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  NOW vlc plays the dvd disk....
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  i wonder if the decss stuff some how generated a key
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, how?
<karma_police_> ran update grub.. just reboot and its fixed?
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, Doubtful
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  well theres now a .dvdcss directory with  stuff in it. I diddnet notice befor
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, its not like its Blu-Ray where you have a keyserver and such, its one key per region
<Dr_Willis> lets try removeing that and see...
<holmser> whats the shortcut to restart x?
<karma_police_> Dr_Willis i ran update-grub.. with a reboot solve this or are there other steps to take?
<holmser> ctrl alt backspace?
<Vamp898> ALT + PRINT + K
<syn-ack> holmser, nop
<syn-ack> Vamp898, which is silly. I re-enable zapping all the time
<Dr_Willis> karma_police_:  did the update-grub output mention windows?
<supergate> >.< I give up for the night
<karma_police_> yes it did.. said it found it
<syn-ack> Leave it an emacs user to complain about it...
<MrSchaapman> I'm going to sleep now.
<Vamp898> syn-ack me not beceause alt + print + k killes more than just Xorg ;)
<MrSchaapman> I'll deal with this later.
<glick> thanks syn-ack
<syn-ack> Vamp898, if I need my SysReq keys I use them, but if I'm zapping X thats all I need to do... nothing more nothing less
<holmser> there we go... seahorse plugins and a restart did it
<karma_police_> Dr_Willis it said it Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb2
<karma_police_> along with a bunch of other info
<syn-ack> Vamp898, imo its no more dangerous than using the System Request keys anyway
<Dr_Willis> karma_police_:  reboot and see if it does it then. Od that windows is on sdb2... must be a recovery partition on sdb1
<Vamp898> syn-ack thats not what i mean, but alt + print + k can even work whan zapping does not more ;)
<karma_police_> i made the mistake of installing windows after installing ubuntu.. had to rebuild grub.. maybe thats why?
<syn-ack> Vamp898, which is why I said "IF" I need them. :P
<karma_police_> i'll brb.... rebooting
<syn-ack> I think I'm going to have one more smoke then head to bed.
<ath_> alright, odd; i was just watching an embedded video in firefox using mozilla-mplayer, was working perfectly; Then the machine froze and had to hard reboot, now, mplayer plugin still plays video fine, but theres NO audio in firefox whatsoever. Sound works fine in everything else though.. any ideas?
<syn-ack> later guys
<holmser> why doesn't ctrl alt backspace reboot x anymore?
<Vamp898> holmser beceause they changed it xD
<holmser> I know... can't be messing with my shortcuts
<holmser> lol
<meowbuntu> anyone out there can help me. i fiind that if i open more than one application my computer lags freezs interminently for ??? length of time. and plays up. got pentium 4 with 768mb ram and 1.8mhz cpu.  other things that also happen when i try to play music it plays ok for few minuts then cpu maxes out and sound stops while player counter speeds up or and jumpy music etc
<jtaji> !dontzap | holmser
<ubottu> holmser: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<holmser> dontzap?
<Nperil> what kind of modem do i need to buy to be compatable with ubuntu
<karmic_police> ok that did not work...
<Nperil> or is there a driver for a conextant modem
<airtonix> Nperil, your conexttant modem, it is external?
<nishant_> Orion777,
<Orion777> ?
<airtonix> Nperil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<Nperil> no
<Nperil> thanks man
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone advise me of a nice music player.  I used to use Amarok on my KDE systems and it was quite nice.  I no use Rhythmbox but I am not crazy about it.  What other ones are there for me to have a look at please?
<Vamp898> Ascavasaion maybe you´d like exaile
<Ascavasaion> Vamp898: I will have a look, gthank you.
<Vamp898> and there is still banshee, written in bad C# xD
<fanf> hello guys
<amerb> hey
<Ascavasaion> Vamp898: thank you
<holmser> damn... now I have all this encryption capability, and no reason to use it
<amerb> got a ?
<fanf> does anybody know how to enable fast user switch in Karmic like it was in previous version ?
<fanf> now, switch user brings me back to gdm screen each time
<fanf> what is not so fast
<amerb> need a decent dictionary thats pretty good at password cracks... any help?
<Vamp898> amerb not here xD scriptkiddies does nobody like ;)
<fanf> I really would like to have a switch user menu as shown here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/KarmicFusa
<fanf> but all I have is a "switch user..."
<ath_> alright, odd; i was just watching an embedded video in firefox using mozilla-mplayer, was working perfectly; Then the machine froze and had to hard reboot, now, mplayer plugin still plays video fine, but theres NO audio in firefox whatsoever. Sound works fine in everything else though.. any ideas?
<Vamp898> fanf [N] gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet (2.24.0): Fast User Switching Applet for Gnome Desktop
<Vamp898> 7is there a package called like this in ubuntu
<hsmak> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is not up....wt is going on???
<jtaji> hsmak: it happens
<Flannel> fanf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/422052  seems to be a bug
<hsmak> jtaji: doeas it usually take long time to bring it up?
<fanf> Flannel: ho thanks, I didn't find it
<Bragex9> can anyone check my xorg.conf and xorg log files? I have attached the pc to my lcd tv, but I am unable to get the correct resolution. http://pastebin.com/m32b106e
<jtaji> hsmak: not usually
<hsmak> jtaji: ok then, good news :)
<EastDallas> Ascavasaion: I use Amarok in Gnome with no issues.
<Quan-Time_> Bragex9: its not detecting the native res.. id just force it.. find out what it is, and only let it do that.. ive had to do it that way before with my TV
<Ascavasaion> EastDallas: thank you.
<Bragex9> quan-time: the problem now is that I only get 640x480 on my tv. And i am a newbie to ubuntu, and actually have no idea about how this works...
<eggy_> Hello, I have a problem where I keep getting 'Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode'. Now, I tried "recovery mode", but ubuntu seems to have grub broken so there is no single user mode (providing 'init=/bin/bash' as kernel parameter doesn't do anything, or does appending a '1' on the kernel line). Anyway, I renamed all init scripts related to X, but still I can't get ubuntu to *not run* this stupid utility
<eggy_> THe thing is, I know X works, because yesterday I had the same problem, I did the renaming, and then it Just Worked
<hsmak> guys, has anyone of u noticed a sluggish behavior in FireFox when switching from one tab to another???
<hsmak> of course, upon the last updates
<eggy_> NOw the init "scripts" (they are stupid symlinks so you can't change permissions, gaaah) are still renamed, but I keep getting this retardation of 'low graphics mode'
<eggy_> What can I do?
<eggy_> This utility has optinos like 'login to the terminal' and 'recover your X configuration' and whatever, but none of them work
<eggy_> options*
<eggy_> I simply cannot fathom why it spawns this stupid broken utitlity that doesn't seem to be disablalbe, but doesn't spawn a terminal. I keep having to reboot using a livecd, and I don't know how to solve it
<JNSamuel> cool story bro
<balachmar> How can I get the faac library in Ubuntu?
<eggy_> Yeah, thanks. I'm incredibly annoyed
<hsmak> JNSamuel: :D
<Dr_Willis> libfaac0 - an AAC audio encoder - library files
<eggy_> I just cannot understand how the ubuntu guys managed to screw up the init system so bad
<Dr_Willis> Init system is slowly getting replaced by upstart.
<eggy_> But really, I'm not here to bitch, I really want to solve this problem, and I have no idea how. 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' didn't do the trick
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, yeah, not for the better
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  thats debateable.. and has been debated in the forums
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, sounds likely, but it uses symlinks to a script that does the dispatch pased on the basename
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, but you can't change permissions of symlinks, so all you can do is rename or remove
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, anyways, any idea how can I disable this 'low-graphics' utility?
<Dr_Willis> Im not evne sure what your origial problem  is/was
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, well, when I start ubuntu I get 'ubuntu is running in low graphics mode', and you can't do anything with that utility, and you can't get to the terminal
<eggy_> But I *know* my x server is working (because yesterday (and the day before) I had the same problem and somehow fixed it, but just for one session)
<jhaig> Running apt-get update I get "W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>".  How can I fix this?
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, why don't we have good old runlevel 1 and 3 :(
<Dr_Willis> so when you 'startx' it warns about being in low graphics mode?
<satya1> Hi Does anyone know how to install yum server on ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> satya1:  whats 'yum' ?
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, no, startx worked last time I managed to get on the terminal without this utility
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, its suse version of apt
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, but the problem is, I can't get to the terminal, in any way
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  thats the only Yum i know pof also... but satya1  may mean some other Yum
<satya1> dr_willis: it includes all packages
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  disable the gdm service perhaps.
<monk> Hi everyon
<Dr_Willis> satya1:  you are not making much sence. Why do you want to use the Suse/Yum/RPM package sstem on ubuntu?
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, I disabled gdm and kdm
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, at least, I renamed them, I'm not sure how to disable them properly
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  on 9.10 you move/remove the /etc/init/???dm?? file i belive
<kensanata> I'm using Firefox 3.5.5 on Ubuntu 9.10 and when I click on the feed button in the address, I can open or download the feed instead of being shown a preview. I'm running -safe-mode and get the same behavior. Click on the button, choose "Subscribe to the Bla Atom/RSS..." but then I get the open dialog.
<kensanata> When I check my preferences, I do see the entry that says feeds should be handled by Preview in Firefox.
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/init/gdm.conf
<kensanata> What can I do? Some MIME entry missing somewhere?
<monk> Hi! I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and the connect system call doesn't work
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, I moved /etc/init.d/kdm and a bunch of other things like 'x11-common'
<monk> It always gives a network unreachable error
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  gdm/kdm are no longer handled by the init.d system. Its handled by upstart. Those files in init.d never get used.
<DrunkenKanarie> hi
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, aaah, I see, so I need to care about /etc/init, ok
<monk> Could anyone please tell me how to make the connect system call work?
<eggy_> monk, man 2 connect
<angeler> salut
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  yep. and as time goes on /etc/rc2.d will get emptier and emptier... thats teh only 'rc#.d' location that matters by default I belive
<angeler> les fow sont l'une de mes dernieres occupations dans ces cas la xD
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, I see. Is upstart why runlevel 1 and 3 are broken (i.e., nonexistent)?
<angeler> merde
<angeler> canal^^"
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  ubuntu hasent used  the different runlevels stuff except for 0,2,6  for ages.
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, troublesome, so how do we boot into single user mode?
<Dr_Willis> oops 0 1 6.  Hmm perhaps its rc1.d thats used now
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  i got a 'single' user mode in my grub menus.
<satya1> Dr_Willis : I would like to configure Apache webserver on my home dekstop..
<jtaji> Dr_Willis: you were right, 0,1,6, AND 2
<Jordan_> i need help with flashpolicyd
<Dr_Willis>         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=UUID=bdddbfdb-58e7-49d0-91b8-f3df42e4b41b ro single
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, aah, 'single'. I tried '1'
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, and I tried init=/bin/bash which seemed to do nothing
<Dr_Willis> satya1:  so... Install apache and get to work. What does this have to do with  Yum?
<satya1> Dr_Willis : i want to configure a single site with .www.example.com name at some ipaddress
<monk> Yeah I tried the man pages for connect
<monk> But there's no specific instruction there as to why it doesn't work only in Ubuntu
<monk> I always get a network unreachable error
<monk> Even when my firewall is not enabled
<eggy_> monk, so the problem is not related to connect, but it's a general network problem
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  could be with grub2/9.10 they got rid of the 1, but ive never noticed. ive done the init=stuff in the past also.. but perhaps thatss also been phased out.
<eggy_> monk, you'll need to fix that
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  ive not had to try it in ages.
<airtonix> satya1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, count yourself lucky then :). anyway, thanks a bunchload for the help, my usual linux tricks just weren't working out because of all the changes
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  all the changes happen in the relse befor the next LTS. :) people dont seem to realize that.   Toss the new stuff in Now to get it worked out for the next LTS.
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, /etc/init seems to contain a lot of 'conf' files, are those the init scripts?
<mac_the_kiwi_nz> hi all, I need to be able to re-image some remote machines with no intervention, any ideas - (rsync, zsync, compressed image of the partition, virtualbox image file????) whats the best way.
<dendo> buon giorno  e la prima volta x me
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  those are upstart conf scripts. :) not really scripts..   and im not sure of the proper way to 'disable' a service in upstart. other then move one of those scripts.
<Dr_Willis> actually the use of the term 'script' is wrong.. they are NOT scripts.. they are config files used by the upstart system
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, ah, I see. Ok, moving it is :)
<dns53> eggy_ i believe it is a transition, the old runlevels would spawn the /etc/init.d now upstart spawns them
<Jordan_> hello, i need help with flashpolicyd. can anyone help?
<dendo> italian ???
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  Yep. upstart  has potential.   and no i dont know 1/10th of the stuff about upstart... YET. :)
<jtaji> !it | dendo
<ubottu> dendo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, I'm pretty sure failsafe-x is the problem
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, I'm sure it does, but so far I don't like the changes I'm seeing
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  ive not even heard failsafe-X mentioned in ages.. i twas a big 'feature' a few releses ago.. then just sort of vanished.
<dendo> grazzie ubottu
<Dr_Willis> I dident even realize failsafe-X was still included.
<Dr_Willis> or was that bulletproof-X
<airtonix> Jordan_, referring to this ? http://code.google.com/p/flashpolicyd/wiki/Introduction
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, it says it's started when gdm exists non-zero, but my default login manager is kdm
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps with the move to grub2 - there willbe some easier way to add some 'resuce/repair' features to the Grub menus.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i think its bulletproof
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  i had issues in beta when i had gdm and kdm both installed.. Ive not tried kdm+gdm both since beta.
<Jordan_> airtonix: yes i am
<satya1> airtonix : Actually i have recently joined for RHEL course . They explained me about configuration of FTP, Samba , NFS, Master DNS server with the help on Yum server ..
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, oh, I see. The brokenness seems to be pretty integrated :)
<Dr_Willis> I think we need a nice desktop neutral ?dm :)
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  i recall even removeing kdm in beta and having to hammer out some repairs.
<dns53> like xdm or edm?
<Dr_Willis> XXXdm :)
<tobiasz> hi there, how do I edit the grub list in 9.10 to remove unwanted elements from the list?
<satya1> do we have any similar server for ubuntu like "yum"
<isolat3dsh33p> what's an xdm?
<isolat3dsh33p> D:
<airtonix> satya1, then using a virtual machine install red hat on the VM then follow what you learnt inside the VM
<tobiasz> also how do I do it in 9.04
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  remove the kernels you no longer need. (carefully remove them)
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  then rerun update-grub
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis from synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> the 'computer janitor' tool. or synaptic.. yes...
<airtonix> satya1, because ubuntu is debian based therefore uses DEB files, and Red Hat is using RPMs...
<Dr_Willis> I would always leave at least 2 kernels...
<DrunkenKanarie> hello, i'm getting lots of CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys while using wlan (ubuntu 9.04) with another wlan router. what could it be?
<satya1> airtonix : ok got it... currently i am running ubuntu on my windows desktop .. Can i install redhat on my window via vmworkstation
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis do I do it via synaptic? How is it called? Linux header or something?
<Dr_Willis> satya1:  virtualbox/vmware can run most linux disrtos. yes
<satya1> airtonix : where can i get the rhel uso file
<satya1> *iso file
<airtonix> satya1, no idea
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  im not sure. I rarely worry about the kernel files.
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  try system-> admin -> computer janitor.
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, yeah, it works now, and I can just do 'startx' and I get a working KDE. kdm also works. This failsafe utility is preposterously broken
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  be VERY carefull with computer-janotir.. it likes to remove too much
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, should I file a bug report?
<jez9999> Hi... I'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev but Synaptic Package Manager can't find all necessary dependencies.  I get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/mcf8f61b
<jez9999> any idea how I can fix?
<airtonix> satya1, i just know your situation will be easier if you put this RHEL knowledge into action via a virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> eggy_:  sure why not.. ive never seen seen/used the failsafe tool.
<airtonix> satya1, rather than try to lobotomise your ubuntu desktop install
<eggy_> Dr_Willis, okido. Thanks a lot for the help
<jtaji> tobiasz: I usually search for linux-image, find the version numbers I want to remove, say 2.6.31-14, then search for "2.6.31-14" and remove everything that comes up
<airtonix> !info virtualbox | satya1
<ubottu> satya1: Package virtualbox does not exist in karmic
<airtonix> -_-
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | satya1
<ubottu> satya1: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tobiasz> jtaji do I have to run update-grub after removing these kernels?
<jtaji> tobiasz: no
<satya1> ubottu : can i run rhel image on virtual box ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtaji> tobiasz: it's run automatically
<Psinetic_> hey everyone. i'm on ubuntu 9.10, running pidgin. i'm active duty us navy stationed in japan and need help getting pidgin to run webcam with my girlfriend in Australia. :( help?
<sde> virtualbox is awesome
<Dr_Willis> wont hurt to rerun it.. but it should auto-run
<tobiasz> jtaji thx man :)
<airtonix> !bot | satya1
<ubottu> satya1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DrunkenKanarie> hello, i'm getting lots of CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys while using wlan (ubuntu 9.04) with another wlan router. what could it be?
<tobiasz> jtaji how do I delete other elements from the grub like memtest or things like that?
<airtonix> Psinetic, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  /etc/default/grub  and /etc/grub.d/* files
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  edit them (read up on grub2) rerun sudo update-grubv
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  edit them (read up on grub2) rerun sudo update-grub
<jtaji> tobiasz: there's a line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, # memtest86=true
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jtaji> tobiasz: change to false, then update-grub
<Quan-Time_> DrunkenKanarie: many ppl are complaining about wifi drop outs.. even me.. no solution atm
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  you are using grub2 or 1? or 9.10 upgraded? or clean install?
<tobiasz> 9.10 clean
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  then you are using Grub2
<Psinetic_> airtonix did you seriously just ask me what version of ubuntu i am using? lol! re-read the question, i put it in there. 9.10
<airtonix> Psinetic, sorry too tired : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis yep I am
<airtonix> Psinetic, before you use that try out empathy the default instant messenger in Karmic
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, you still here i'm back
<meowbuntu> hello
<Vamp898> im here xD
<Vamp898> wait
<Psinetic_> thank you airtonix i appreciate the help :)
<echosystm> does anyone else find ubuntu netbook remix ridiculously slow?
<echosystm> boot speed is worse than xp
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  i have heard on non atom sstems it canbe sluggish.
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, ok sorry i'll be in here or kubuntu for you
<echosystm> ridiculouse
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  i hate the GUI.. so havent tried it lately
<echosystm> Dr_Willis, i have an atom
<echosystm> i'm not impressed :/
<echosystm> the ui is ok
<echosystm> but performance is bad
<Dr_Willis> The state of the Intel video drivers are still.. causing a lot of issues for some people i belive
<meowbuntu> is this command ok to do in ubuntu. cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/inxi && chmod +x inxi
<echosystm> hm
<isolat3dsh33p> echosystm: what is atom?
<asdfhkasd> hey dudes, ubuntu isnt picking up my mic, what do i do?
<Sacho> meowbuntu: it would only work as root
<jtaji> meowbuntu: it's having you download a program and make it executable, could be sketchy if you don't know what it is and you decide to run it
<sheldon> anyone knows where i can find atheros drivers
<jtaji> meowbuntu: it will also end up in your path
<isolat3dsh33p> asdfhkasd: Check your update manager first :D
<meowbuntu> asdfhkasd, is you here other day with same prob
<sheldon> ????
<asdfhkasd> no meowbuntu and i already did isolat3dsh33p
<asdfhkasd> my sound is working fine but it's not picking up my mic
<meowbuntu> jtaji, its inxi a handy app it shoyld be installed by default in ubuntu.
<meowbuntu> asdfhkasd, what app you trying to use
<kr_217> while adding the ldif file i am getting this error for ldap:ldap_add: Invalid syntax (21)
<kr_217>   additional info: pwdAttribute: value #0 invalid per syntax
<asdfhkasd> ventrilo
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  that dosent really tell us what that handy app does.. :)
<sheldon> anyone free to help??
<isolat3dsh33p> asdfhkasd: type alsamixer in your terminal and check whether mic is muted or not
<airtonix> asdfhkasd, helps if you 1) mention ubuntu version 2) mention soundcard type (or provide output from lspci as pastebin) 3) mention what you've already tried
<meowbuntu> asdfhkasd, dont know that app what is it
<Sacho> Dr_Willis: he's asked this several days ago, inxi is a bash script that gives some system information
<dns53> sheldon have you asked a question? can you please ask it again
<meowbuntu> airtonix, good suggestion i hope asdfhkasd got it
<airtonix> meowbuntu, is this what you are talking about : http://techpatterns.com/forums/about1133.html
<sheldon> dns53 how do i install drivers for the atheros wireless card
<airtonix> meowbuntu, definitly needs to be part of ubuntu default ...
<meowbuntu> airtonix,  yea that application is it its handy for posting system info in terminal ot directly in xchat. inxi -s shows system info. inxi -a shows audio info etc \
<aivaras> Any project for macosx style landscape folder view on ubuntu?
<airtonix> meowbuntu, yep, do you have to copy/paste into irc or does it do that for you?
<airtonix> aivaras, link to screenshots to visuallise your meaning please
<meowbuntu> sh: inxi: not found
<Dr_Willis> perhaps not in your default path
<meowbuntu>  /exec -o inxi -s would be how you get it to display in xchat.
<dns53> isheldon i believe it is in the package   linux-restricted-modules
<Newbie-Widget> hi
<aivaras> http://images.apple.com/macosx/what-is-macosx/images/finder_hero_20090824.png folders like that possible in ubuntu?
<meowbuntu> meowbuntu> airtonix,  yea that application is it its handy for posting system info in terminal or directly in xchat.
<airtonix> meowbuntu, you'll need to : sudo apt-get install gawk first
 * Callum o_O
<meowbuntu> airtonix, whats gawk
<Callum> my god, when did my Ubuntu 9.10 laptop shut down so quickly
<Dr_Willis> !info gawk
<ardchoille> aivaras: You mean that dock at the bottom?
<ubottu> gawk (source: gawk): GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.6.dfsg-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 512 kB, installed size 2072 kB
<Psinetic_> can someone PLEASE help me get my mic to work on skype? i'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, i have pulseaudio selected (because it's the only thing i can select) and i've installed gnome alsa mixer, but i can't get my mic to work at all :(
<Callum> < 4 second shut down from pressing the shut down button
<airtonix> meowbuntu, its a string processing tool. inxi requires it. also you don't need to put the inxi script in /usr/local/bin
<Newbie-Widget> hey guys, hoping someone can help... I have an old laptop, but the CD drive is kinda stuffed and I can't boot from USB :S .. i can however boot from Netework.. is there any other way I could possibly install (x)ubuntu ?
<aivaras> ardchoille: no, the slideshow preview for all items in folder
<dns53> aivaras search folders? that will be in gnome 3 so hopefully next release or the release after that
<lolmac> hi
<ardchoille> aivaras: oh, ok
<meowbuntu> air where do i put it then
<meowbuntu> airtonix, ^
<aivaras> if only some1 did that for ubuntu, would be efin amazing
<jtaji> !install | Newbie-Widget
<ubottu> Newbie-Widget: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ardchoille> dns53: I don't think a newly released gnome 3 is going to be in an LTS release as default
<Newbie-Widget> ty, il check them out :)
<airtonix> meowbuntu, this is what i just did : sudo apt-get install gawk && wget smxi.org/inxi && chmod +x ./inxi
<isolat3dsh33p> aivaras: yeah looks awesome
<dns53> ardchoille yeah it looks like it, though they may have a preview of zeitgeist we will see
<ardchoille> yeah
<meowbuntu> airtonix, thanks doing that now
<airtonix> meowbuntu, you can put it anywhere just make sure that the location you put it is part of your path. yo ucan append locations to your path by appending the location to the $PATH global variable.
<NerveClasp> Hi! Quick question: how to make my fat32 partition automount in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  you could just make a /home/Username/bin dir and put the scripts in there. they will work for your single user.
<ardchoille> aivaras: fwiw, there's a compiz plugin that does the alt+tab stuff exactly like that folder preview
<Newbie-Widget> a silly question, but would the install for ubuntu and xubuntu be the same ? im sssuming so as the main difference is the desktop environment, yes ?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, meowbuntu yep this is where i have my user-land binaries
<meowbuntu> airtonix, with your terminal command ^ where does that put inxi
<Dr_Willis> NerveClasp:  add a proper entry for them in /etc/fstab  -  install/running the tool 'ntfs-config' might auto-add the proper entry for you
<airtonix> meowbuntu, where ever you run it from, ie : i did that while at ~/Desktop
<meowbuntu> o i c
<ardchoille> airtonix: A good practice is to create ~/bin and add it to your path and put things like inxi there
<kr_217> how to load ppolicy module ?
<isolat3dsh33p> ardchoille: there is?
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: yes, I've used it
<airtonix> ardchoille, i've already done this.
<Dr_Willis> If you have a ~/bin it will get auto added to the default path next time you login
<meowbuntu> air where is this located meowbuntu@meowbuntu-desktop:~$
<ardchoille> airtonix: ok
<airtonix> meowbuntu, thats in your home folder.
<meowbuntu> airtonix, is that desktop
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: it will? nice, didn't know that
<meowbuntu> o i c great
<isolat3dsh33p> ardchoille: for folder? what is it called?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  yep. its in the bash scripts to look/add it.
<lolmac> Hi, I've recently installe ubuntu 9.04 and 9.1, both are really similar and i have the same problem on both, when i used ubuntu 7.04 and i think even 8.04, i didn't had this problem, i could create an adsl connection and used with my wired connection, i don't understand why ubuntu 9.1 has to disconnect the wired connection to dial the dsl (pppoe) connection, i've tried using pppoeconf too, and it doesn't work. the wired connection was set to ifupdown(eth0) and th
<airtonix> meowbuntu, so if you first move into ~/bin and run the command then you 'll have it store in the ~/bin folder..
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: not for folder, for alt+tabbing
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: switching apps (ALT+TAB)
<airtonix> ardchoille, i've forgotten how to modify the $PATH global variable per user...is something to do with a conf file in the home folder isn;t it?
<dns53> export PATH=$PATH:newfolder
<NerveClasp> Dr_Willis: but does ntfs config will treat fat32 partition? I tried /dev/sdxx /media/xxxx  ntfs-3g  umask=000  0 0 - but it doesn't work
<isolat3dsh33p> ardchoille: you mean the super+tab?
<Psinetic_> can someone PLEASE help me get my mic to work on skype? i'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, i have pulseaudio selected (because it's the only thing i can select) and i've installed gnome alsa mixer, but i can't get my mic to work at all :(
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-3g is for NTFS partitions/filesystems.. fat32 uses the 'vfat' filesystem.  not 'ntfs-3g'
<ardchoille> airtonix: look at the bottom of ~/.bashrc and find this line PATH=$PATH , you can add to that: PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<ath_> i have two sound devices, one onboard chipset, and one that's wacked on my gfx card: card 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]. I'd like to remove this device, anyone know how?
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: no, press alt+tab on your keyboard
<Dr_Willis> NerveClasp:  ntfs-3g is for NTFS partitions/filesystems.. fat32 uses the 'vfat' filesystem.  not 'ntfs-3g'
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, airtonix could i make that file hiden and it still work
<meowbuntu> sh: inxi: not found
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  the directory nake is 'bin' not '.bin' there is no  actual 'hideing' of stuff. :)
<kr_217> how to load ppolicy module ?
<meowbuntu> sh: inxi: not found
<ardchoille> airtonix: But, according to Dr_Willis it will be auto added the next time you log in
<meowbuntu> the inxi xchat command not working
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  and once  you make a ~/bin you NEED to logout/back in (or open a new termiaal with xterm -ls perhaps.. to get it in the default path)
<thevishy> Orion777, hi
<kane77> is there any simple program for editing of photos (for crop, change brightness/contrast/saturation/color balance/rotate etc)?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  or just give the full path the command for now
<Orion777> yes
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  or do a 'source .profile'
<thevishy> my laptop is heating excessively since last 2 days - i have no clue whats happening
<Mewses> hey there, my ifconfig command is telling me that im having 4 ethernet cards when i really have one, that's atleast what i think i have. And my internet doesn't work on the baseunit so im guessing that its somehow the problem, thank you.
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, how
<thevishy> any ideas that I can try out
<dendo> UBUNTU.IT
<isolat3dsh33p> ardchoille: I does different things. Maybe my key bindings configured different from your :D
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: thank you for that little gem :)
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  how what?
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: perhaps
<dendo> COM SI fa?
<Dr_Willis> end of the .profile script is the few lines that add bin to the default path.
<Dr_Willis> wget -Nc smxi.org/inxi && chmod +x inxi && inxi
<ardchoille> !it | dendo
<ubottu> dendo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> oops.. wrong paste. :)
<meowbuntu> i cant get inxi working
<Dr_Willis> PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<erUSUL> Mewses: linux systems usually have  a few "virtual" interfaces like "lookback" ( lo in ifconfig)
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  No.. you cant get your paths figured out
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  give the full path to the command and see if it works
<isolat3dsh33p> anyway, is there any project trying to play preview for videos on mouseover while browsing in nautilus?
<Mewses> erUSUL: I have 1 lo, eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3
 * JerryYin test message.
<NerveClasp> Dr_Willis so I should write something like: /dev/sdxx /media/xxxx  vfat  umask=000  0 0
<ardchoille> hi JerryYin
<JerryYin> Hi.
<Dr_Willis> NerveClasp:  yes similer to that.. Mounting of 'vfat' filesystems  is documented at 100's of web sites.
<Dr_Willis> !vfat | netyire
<ubottu> netyire: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> !vfat | NerveClasp
<ubottu> NerveClasp: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erUSUL> Mewses: "lshw -C Network" and "lspci" output in a pastebin please
<erUSUL> !paste | Mewses
<ubottu> Mewses: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Mewses> erUSUL: roger.
<saikatc> is it a bad idea to have a long running script run under xvfb-run?
<Mewses> erUSUL: just going to grab my usb memory, brb in a sec
<erUSUL> Mewses: ok
<Psinetic_> so i'm guessing no one knows the solution to my problem?
<NerveClasp> Dr_Willis: ThankYou!!
<naoshige> Hi
<naoshige> I don't think my bind9 setup is working, how do I debug it?
<naoshige> I don't see much in /var/log/messages
<erUSUL> !details | naoshige
<ubottu> naoshige: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<naoshige> It's a slave - it doesn't seem to connect to its master tho
<thevishy> !power
<naoshige> ok cool
<thevishy> !heating
<ath_> can anyone explain how to remove a sound device?
<Psinetic_> can someone PLEASE help me get my mic to work on skype? i'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, i have pulseaudio selected (because it's the only thing i can select) and i've installed gnome alsa mixer, but i can't get my mic to work at all :(
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, how
<Dr_Willis> Psinetic_:  all i ever did was just twiddle with the mixers/skype controlls for about an hr..
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  how what?
<Newbie-Widget> does anyone know if theres a program that I can burn to cd, boot and it will allow me to boot from USB drive(s) ?
<Mewses> erUSUL: lshw -c: http://pastie.org/740185      lspci: http://pastie.org/740186
 * Dr_Willis points out that he has about a 30 sec attention span.. if it scrolls past the top of the screen.. its history
<meowbuntu> <Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  or do a 'source .profile' how Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  ive seen some disrtos that have that for their specific disrtos
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  you just did it.. 'source .profile' is the answer....
<Dr_Willis> thats why i put it in quotes. :)
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis's memory is history..
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, type that in terminal
<Newbie-Widget> cool, do you think it would be possible to bot that distro, but then load from usb cd drive to install a different distro ?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  try it and see.. yes...
<meowbuntu> nothing happens Dr_Willis
<sheldon> back again!
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  it sourced the .profile config.. what did you expect to happen?  lights and fireworks?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  try 'echo $PATH' now and seew what your path is
<Dr_Willis>  echo $PATH
<Dr_Willis> /home/willis/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<airtonix> meowbuntu, ~/.profile will be a text file. this is mine : http://pastebin.com/f36c9cf40
<thevishy> do u guys think ubuntu is hot - as in really hot
<thevishy> compared to win 7
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  hot linux chix hot? or Hot Peper Hot..
<Mewses> thevishy: i could have sex with it if my internet on the baseunit worked
<Dr_Willis> Win7 is 'hype' not 'hot' :)
<cmdshftn> quick question for anyone; checked in forums and couldn't find much; woke up and heard my karmic server's hard drive going, ran a ps aux over ssh and found this process running on root "dd bs=1 if=/pro"  any reason why this would be running automatically during the night?
<thevishy> he he
<echosystm> thevishy is a retarded troll
<echosystm> ignore him
<thevishy> i mean really HOT , heating :)
<naoshige> Hi, I'm trying to relocate my BIND9 slave over to Ubuntu. It runs without errors, but it doesn't seem to sync up to the master. How do I find out what's wrong? I don't see much in /var/log/messages. Here's my named.conf files: http://pastie.org/740190
<cmdshftn> I know dd and bs=1, not familiar with the if=/pro and why it would be running on its own
<Dr_Willis> cmdshftn:  you sure that dident get truncated...
<DexterLB> hi
<Mewses> thevishy: You can cook food on the operativsystem
<DexterLB> is there a way to make aptitude do a full-upgrade in batch mode? aptitude -y full-upgrade does it to some extent but if there's a daemon update, like samba, it asks whether or not to keep the config file which will screw everything up... is there a way to make it always take the default action?
<airtonix> cmdshftn, sure its if=/pro and not if=/proc ?
<frogzoo> cmdshftn: nope, someone has rogered your box
<cmdshftn> I think it did, assume if=/proc
<thevishy> my PC is getting very hot in ubuntu while in windows I can manage ...actually this has been happening for past 2 ays
<thevishy> days*
<Dr_Willis> cmdshftn:  dd bs=1 if=/proc/kmsg of=/var/run/rsyslog/kmsg
<Dr_Willis> cmdshftn:  is normal
<DexterLB> thevishy: what's your cpu usage?
<naoshige> erUSUL: Can you help me now?
<cmdshftn> Dr_Willis: that process is normal?  what is it doing?
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: it is? how curious
<Dr_Willis> cmdshftn:  its doing some logging work if i recall.
<Bragex9> still not able to get the correct resolution on my screen. It used to work before, but after reinstalling the system everything is wrong. I remember someone in here helped me the first time I got ubuntu, but I don't remember what we did. I think it was something with modelines. Here is a copy of xorg.conf and .log: http://pastebin.com/m66182141
<erUSUL> naoshige: i have no experience with bind servers sorry
<cmdshftn> nm, brain is starting to work and I understand; logging
<Mewses> erUSUL: have you checked out the pastes?
<meowbuntu> airtonix, whats it for
<meowbuntu> do
<erUSUL> Mewses: doing now...
<ath_> I have two audio devices, one that i use which is onboard, and the other that i don't use that came with the graphics card, I think that the graphics card's audio device is causing problems, so I'd like to remove / disable it. In alsamixer i can't even get to my real audio device because the useless one always shows.
<Mewses> ok.
<cmdshftn> frogzoo: I'm hoping that this box isn't compromised as I don't have it exposed to external network right now
<ath_> Does anyone know how?
<airtonix> cmdshftn, dd (convert and copy file ) bs=1 (read and write bytes at a time) if=/proc (read from file instead of stdin)
<cmdshftn> thanks all for quick response!
<thevishy> CPU usage is like 5-20 %
<Dr_Willis> ath_:  thers the pavucontrol    command you may want to try. I forget how to select other audio devices.
<erUSUL> Mewses: nothing wrong you actually have four ethernet cards in your system
<Mewses> erUSUL: o.o
<airtonix> meowbuntu, the text file ( ~/.profile ) ?
<erUSUL> Mewses: see the last four lines of lspci
<kane77> is there any simple program for editing of photos (for crop, change brightness/contrast/saturation/color balance/rotate etc)?
<airtonix> meowbuntu, i assume its for setting up per user global variables.
<ath_> thanks Dr_Willis, installing pavucontrol now and will have a look
<Mewses> erUSUL: yep
<erUSUL> Mewses: maybe is a high end multiport card
<frogzoo> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<feline> Hi, I'm trying to create a bootable USB of the netbook remix of Ubuntu for a netbook I will be getting soon. My current computer is a mac and the instructions on the website say that to create a bootable USB on a mac I must have a .img file because a .iso won't work, however the only download link I can find is for the .iso. Can anyone point me towards a download link for the .img of the ubuntu netbook remix?
<erUSUL> kane77: gthumb /photo manager/viewer) can do most of those things
<meowbuntu> airtonix, can you run the inxi comands in terminal yet.
<Dr_Willis> feline:  the .img stuff was for the old netbook release. the new one is .iso
<airtonix> !info gthumb | kane77,
<ubottu> kane77,: gthumb (source: gthumb): an image viewer and browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3:2.10.11-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 685 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<Mewses> erUSUL: probably, but then. could the router be the problem? since the internet does not work. I have tried to make the ip static and so on. I got the net working yesterday all of a sudden for no particular reason, then when i RS'ed the computer the net went down again.
<airtonix> kane77, much simplier than gimp and does what you just described
<Dr_Willis> feline:  im not sure if you can use the .iso directly as you would a .img
<airtonix> meowbuntu, yes
<erUSUL> kane77: very good program; far better than f-spot imho :)
<ath_> Dr_Willis, but doesn't 9.10 ship with alsa as default?
<cmdshftn> you might be able to use disk utility to convert the iso to an img
<meowbuntu> i cant whats comand again
<Dr_Willis> ath_:  alsa is used by pulse audio..  so yes...
<erUSUL> Mewses: can you « ping www.google.com » if not what is the exact error?
<airtonix> meowbuntu, one sec
<meowbuntu> airtonix, can you run them in xchat
<Newbie-Widget> What's the difference between "Alternate" and "Desktop" versions ?
<erUSUL> !alternate | Newbie-Widget
<nonix4_> How do I tell apt to use forget a negative DNS reply?
<ath_> huh, Dr_Willis, afaik I don't have pulseaudio unless it ships with 9.10, which would explain why pavucontrol won't work
<ubottu> Newbie-Widget: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:   alt- has a text based installer.
<nonix4_> to use DNS and not to use cached negative reply that is?
<cem> s+
<Mewses> erUSUL: unknown host google.com, and i have setup a DDNS at dyndyns.com
<Dr_Willis> ath_:  pulse audio is used by gnome..  pulse audio run on top of 'alsa'
<Mewses> erUSUL: its connected to the router, the status is "ok"
<airtonix> meowbuntu, confirm for me please that you have inxi in ~/bin
<four> can someone tell me how to get rid of the ubuntu icon beside the main menu?
<Dr_Willis> ath_:  a default ubuntu install has gnome -> pulse audio -> alsa -> the kernel sound card drivers.. (is how they work together)
<ath_> Dr_Willis, i'm using kde.
<erUSUL> Mewses: if you do « ping 209.85.227.104 » ?
<Dr_Willis> ath_:  No idea then. I dont use kde
<kane77> airtonix, erUSUL thanks I will try that
<Newbie-Widget> ty guys :)
<feline> Dr_Willis: so how do I go about installing the current release onto a USB stick using a mac?
<erUSUL> !unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> feline:  no idea. that pendrivelinux.com site may have some guides
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Willis> feline:  im not sure if unetbootin even has a mac port yet.
<Mewses> erUSUL: From 192.168.2.35 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Dr_Willis> feline:  or if you have linux allready installed somewhere. You can use grub2 and make it boot an .iso file from the flashdrive
<thevishy> DexterLB, My CPU usage hovers round 5-20 usually with Firefox Xchat Sys Monitor and a usual My Computer running
<erUSUL> Mewses: paste the output of « ip a » and « ip route »
<thevishy> this is why I am getting puzzled
<Mewses> erUSUL: which commands? newbie
<mater> hello
<meowbuntu> air its in there now
<Mewses> erUSUL: nvm
<mater> any greek
<meowbuntu> airtonix,  its in there now
<erUSUL> Mewses: those two « ip a » and « ip route »
<airtonix> meowbuntu, and is it set to executable ?
<DexterLB> thevishy: is that the real CPU usage or only the one by "running" processes?
<erUSUL> !gr | mater
<ubottu> mater: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<thevishy> And the I am facing this problem ever since I upgraded the Kernel - now both kernels are behaving similarly though
<meowbuntu> airtonix, how to do that
<thevishy> I am checking in System Monitor DexterLB
<airtonix> meowbuntu, (in terminal ) chmod +x ./inxi
<nonix4_> oh that was just cached by apt-cacher-ng... restarting that helped :)
<airtonix> meowbuntu, (in terminal ) chmod +x ~/bin/inxi
<thevishy> recently I did  a update and ever since like this
<meowbuntu> airtonix, chmod +x ./inxi
<meowbuntu> chmod: cannot access `./inxi': No such file or direct
<airtonix> meowbuntu, see my last message
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  it may be time to read up on some basic bash/shell ussage. You are proberly doing somthing trivial wrong.
<DexterLB> thevishy the only gui app that I know that shows the real cpu usage is the usage indicator applket for gnome-panel. Or just use htop in the command line
<meowbuntu> airtonix, done with no output in terminal
<airtonix> meowbuntu, good, now you should be able to type ~/bin/inxi
<thevishy> i am checking via TOP also , it reflects the same readings
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, no i am not exec is not configured to run yet like in linux mint.
<Newbie-Widget> I want to try Net boot, can anyone recomend a boot manager I can put onto my Windows machine to host the install CD ?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  huh?  that made no sence tome.
<Dr_Willis> !install | Newbie-Widget
<ubottu> Newbie-Widget: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  i think that url mentions such tools.
<Newbie-Widget> i checked out those links earlier, but couldnt see anything about tools
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  and i think theres more to it then justhosting the install cd
<Newbie-Widget> :( hmm
<Dr_Willis> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<meowbuntu> airtonix, thats great although i cant properly see the output as its the wrong colour. how can i change terminal settings or at least background colour to black.
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall some ubuntu variant that set itself up as a 'netboot' server.. but  i forget where i saw it at
<airtonix> meowbuntu, you are using gnome-terminal yes?
<meowbuntu> airtonix, applications.accessaries.terminal. the default one that is
<meowbuntu> there
<meowbuntu> airtonix, yes gniome terminal
<airtonix> meowbuntu, ok edit -> profile preferences -> colours
<Dr_Willis> set the background color to be Hot Pink.. It will attract the linux-chicks :)
<airtonix> meowbuntu, untick "use colours  from system theme'
<erUSUL> Newbie-Widget: reading here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot what you neeed is a tftp server for windows
<mewseslol> erUSUL: my computer lagged =)
<Newbie-Widget> ty :)\
<Newbie-Widget> :)
<erUSUL> mewseslol: ok :)
<meowbuntu> System:    Host meowbuntu-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-16-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<meowbuntu> Audio:     Card MPU-401 UART driver MPU-401 UART
<meowbuntu>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<g3nt3lg1ant> can anyone help me to get my sound working???
<Newbie-Widget> damn.. says the method was broken under hardy.. hardy is the better one isnt it ?
<meowbuntu> airtonix, see i can now post system info in here with inxi
<airtonix> meowbuntu, i can;t figure out how to make it push the info into irc
<kr_217> how to load ppolicy module ?
<meowbuntu>  /exec -o ~/bin/inxi -A
<meowbuntu> ^ airtonix with no space
<meowbuntu> air i know that works in xchat
<meowbuntu> ^ airtonix
<mewseslol> erUSUL: ip route: http://www.pastie.org/740199 ip a: http://www.pastie.org/740200
<meowbuntu> air can i pm you
<meowbuntu> % airtonix
<airtonix> sweet i got it
<mewseslol> erUSUL: im going to restart my router, my stepmother thinks that its problem with it and you cant argue against her ;) brb
<erUSUL> mewseslol: ok
<g3nt3lg1ant> can anyone help me to get my sound working???
<viktor_kornilov> ыва
<erUSUL> mewseslol: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000 <<<<<< note the big (in caps) down
<erUSUL> mewseslol: that's the problem
<ycq> i`m a new user,only input english here?
<erUSUL> mewseslol: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<erUSUL> mewseslol: oddly enough you have eth2 not configured but UP
<Sacho> !english | ycq
<ubottu> ycq: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Mewses> erUSUL: back
<ycq> thank you ,understand
<erUSUL> Mewses: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000 <<<<<< note the big (in caps) down
<erUSUL> Mewses: do sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<erUSUL> Mewses: oddly enough you have eth2 not configured but UP
<meowbuntu>  /exec -o ~/bin/inxi -G
<meowbuntu> Graphics:  Card nVidia NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] X.Org 1.6.4 Res: 1024x768@50.0hz
<meowbuntu>            GLX Renderer GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE2 GLX Version 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.43.13
<Mewses> erUSUL: i've done ifconfig eth0 up. would you like me to try ping?
<erUSUL> Mewses: hummm wait a minute. it also has NO-CARRIER... looks like you plugged the cable in the worng port
<Mewses> erUSUL: um, into the computer?
<erUSUL> Mewses: you plugged the cable in eth2 but you where configuring eth0
<sheldon> help pls
<Mewses> erUSUL: I do only have one port in the computer
<thevishy> sorry i got DC
<Mewses> erUSUL: nope, wait.
<thevishy> any ideas on the laptop heating issue , it seems like the laptop fan is working heavily just after I load ubuntu
<thevishy> doesnt happen in windows
<erUSUL> Mewses: you can do two things. either plug the cable in eth0 or configure eth2
<Mewses> erUSUL: its plugged into eth0
<avishek> Hi all! I'm using both ubuntu server 9.10 and ubuntu desktop 9.10. In the desktop edition a removable HDD is mounted correctly but in the server edition it isn't detected. Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> Mewses: do « ip a » to comfirm
<thevishy> my CPU Usage is in the range of 5-30 not more
<Mewses> erUSUL: ok
<Ascavasaion> Is there a way that I can leave a chat client/Instant Messenger/etc. running in terminals on a machine at home, and then from work to connect to the home machine with like a ssh connection and take over control of those applicatons and run them from work.  and then when I log off from work it must disconnect and allow the process/applications to continue running without a break.
<Mewses> erUSUL: i can ping google.com now
<erUSUL> !yay | Mewses
<ubottu> Mewses: Glad you made it! :-)
<naoshige> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<naoshige> Anybody familiar with that?
<Mewses> erUSUL: Let me just restart my computer to see if it works :)
<erUSUL> avishek: probably ubuntu sever does not have the goodies for automatic mount that the desktop edition has? you may have to mount it manually
<avishek> erUSUL, I tried cat /proc/scsi/scsi on both systems, but the server edition doesn't even detect it. Is there any equivalent in Ubunutu for rescan-scsi-bus -i command
<sheldon_> nwebbie needs help anyone?
<Mewses> !thank | erUSUL
<Mewses> ;(
<Mewses> well, it works. thank you
<erUSUL> avishek: ohh thought it was a usb disk...
<progre55> Hi guys! I have a socket waiting for messages on some port, that has a BufferedReader and a loop while(br.readLine()){}  however, I want it to procede, of close after some timeout if nothing is received. Any suggestions, please?
<erUSUL> Mewses: no problem
<sheldon> anyone
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  'screen' will let you do that with terminalbased clients easially
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  or check out vnc and ssh tunnles.
<sheldon> help!!!
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  perhaps state the problem? all i see in the last 40 lines. is you sayibng 'help' over and over.
<erUSUL> avishek: google to the rescue
<erUSUL> avishek: echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan
<progre55> Dr_Willis: can you help me as well? I've already stated my problem :)
<Migi32> BUG REPORT: There are no decent open-source alternatives to Flash...
<sheldon> Dr_Willis i cannot install the drivers of the wireless card
<erUSUL> avishek: change the host number if needed
<Jordan_> hello, i need help with flashpolicyd. can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  i dont program much at all.. other then some perl/bash scripts
<progre55> oh wtf :D I'm in the wrong channel :))
<erUSUL> avishek: in ubuntu i suspect you need « echo "- - -" | sudo tee > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan »
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  if you want some REXX coding help... :)
<g3nt3lg1ant> can anyone help me to get my sound working???
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  tell the channel what you have done/tried/and what failed.
<meowbuntu> after i have installed updates on ubuntu 9.10 my computer laggs mini freezes peeks out my cpu alot more than it did. in the few days of running without updates it worked great. .
<progre55> Dr_Willis: haha )) appreciate :D damn, ##java used to be my default channel :D I feel so stupid now )))
<sheldon> i download the drivers
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  comal is the best. :)
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  be specific.. downloaded what exactly?
<sheldon> i used wine to install them
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  i see a problem here allready...
<sheldon> ok
<progre55> Dr_Willis: and what is comal?
<sheldon> first
<Dr_Willis> You dont use wine to install windows drivers on a linux box. :) you use teh package manager/restricted-drivers tool to install the proper linux drivers for your hardware
<avishek> erUSUL: it's a no-go; I'm trying with usbmount -- let's see waht happens
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  an old old programing language
<Rods_Tiger> what photoframe software do people currently recommend for setting up a linux machine as a digital photo frame?
<isolat3dsh33p> !ask > isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p, please see my private message
<mmaksimov> Hi. I've set the gnome panel to autohide (only one is active, I've got very small primary display), but suddenly it is refusing to hide. Playing with panel properties does not help. I think a logoff may help, but I don't want to. Any other suggestions? I'm running ubuntu 9.10.
<erUSUL> avishek: you should be checking dmesg messages maybe there is some error
<isolat3dsh33p> !help > isolat3dsh33p
<sheldon> i tried with ndisgtk but needs an inf not exe
<avishek> erUSUL, thank you - I'll do so
<Shwack> mmaksimov: killall gome-panel
<erUSUL> Rods_Tiger: the screensaver that loops over a photo directory? any photoviewer with fullscreen mode?
<Salvad> I installed the Kubuntu-desktop package with all the packages that it installed.
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  have you checked the forums foryour exact specific wireless card? and you did check in the System-Admin-> hardware drivers  tool to see what it suggests?
<sheldon> yes
<Salvad> I want to uninstall it with all the packages it installed.
<Salvad> How can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> !pure-gnome | Salvad
<mmaksimov> Shwack: thanks, that did help.
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | Salvad
<ubottu> Salvad: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Shwack> mmaksimov: no problem :)
<Salvad> I see different ways in here.
<sheldon> sys admin drivers ati drivers only
<kaduk> Hi
<kaduk> how to make tablet working
<kaduk> I am getting permission denied
<kaduk> I created file in /etc/udev/rules.d for that
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  ive not had to mess with the ndiswrapper stuff in years. so cant really help more then to suggest looking on the forums for people using the exact same card and seeing what they did.
<kaduk> but it does not change permissions
<kaduk> just creates symlink
<kaduk> any help?
<Salvad> Mmm. it seems the first ones was to invoke the bot.
<sheldon> Dr_Willis: thnx could yo tell me how do i make a partition of ntfs
<Salvad> But, I have Gnome already installed.
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  if you want to shrink a ntfs filesystem and make a second unallocated partition. I would use windows - it has tools for that. Or gparted can also do it.
<Salvad> Should I do this?
<Dr_Willis> Salvad:  removing of the kde stuff may remove some extra bits that the ubuntu-desktop package then reinstalls
<Salvad> I want to remove the KDE programs.
<xjkx> i have a sis video card, I believe my xorg uses vesa driver, i want to change it but xorg.conf no more available in ubuntu 9.10, first: how can I check what video driver I'm using ? second: how do i change it ?
<ActionParsnip> !purgegnome | Salvad
<Salvad> Not QT libraries.
<sheldon> Dr_Willis: i do not have an ntfs and when i did one with gparted adn then tried to install windows did not recognise it as ntfs
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<King_Arthur> if I install edubuntu does it default to a kde desktop? If so how can I switch it back to gnome?
<ActionParsnip> xjkx: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+question/93548
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  windows ignores linux partitions/filesstems - if you want a placce to install windows to. then leave part of the hard drive 'unallocated' - windows can then format/use that unallocated space Normally.
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  or use gparted to just make an empty ntfs partition.
<ActionParsnip> King_Arthur: you can log off, change the session to gnome, log back on
<Dr_Willis> Salvad:  then fire up the package manager and remove the various kde programs you dont want.
<Rods_Tiger> erusul - well, that's not what I asked for, that's a feeble hacked up alternative
<ActionParsnip> King_Arthur: the bottom right of the logon screen has a session switcher
<mmaksimov> Dr_Willis: is it possible to format a partition to NTFS in (ubuntu) linux?
<Rods_Tiger> is there any proper photoframe software for ubuntu
<King_Arthur> ActionParsnip when I do updates will it take longer?
<Dr_Willis> mmaksimov:  use gparted and have the proper support package instlled.. yes.
<sheldon> Dr_Willis: thnx i am going to try again then
<ActionParsnip> King_Arthur: yes as you have more packages to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: photoframe?
<Rods_Tiger> yes, photoframe
<Rods_Tiger> not screensaver, not photo organiser set to slideshow
<King_Arthur> ActionParsnip thanks!
<Rods_Tiger> there are plenty of photoframes in the shops, but apparently none of this has impacted the linux world
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: so you want an pp to just display a single image and not change with no desktop icons in the way?
<Pelo> morning folks, where do I disable "services" in karmic, there use to be an app for that but I can'T find it in the admin menu anymore
<Rods_Tiger> of course not
<sde> well if there isn't any software that does want you want, write it yourself
<Rods_Tiger> how ?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: i'm just clarifying the requirement
<xjkx> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try that
<Dr_Willis> Python is the normal answer to that. :)
<Rods_Tiger> that's an utterly stupid response - writing it myself is ridiculous
<sde> no, it's a perfectly sensible suggestion
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  depends on whats  handling the service.   Upstart is replaceing the sysv system. so 'bum' can handle some services. but not all.
<Cesy> Can anyone help me? I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and it overrode all my grub settings.
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: its not, how do you think all the apps you use got made?
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, I made a media box out of an old comp, I just want to get rid of bluetooth and cups and stuff like that
<Rods_Tiger> the thing is, there are so many photoframes out there that are on offer, and people are buying them, but the big ones are highly expensive - I'd have thought that the linux people would be going round saying that you don't need to buy one, just create your own using a spare computer and xyz photoframe software for it
<Rods_Tiger> I've no idea how all the apps I use get made - in a software factory probably
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  you could fire up the package manager and remove those services.
<adliblotus> Hello.
<sde> software factory, lol
<Rods_Tiger> I've never considered how it's manufactured - never needed to
<llutz> Rods_Tiger: take photo-viewer of your choice, fullscreen, done. what was your issue?
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, plan B , I just didn'T feel like figureing out the dependencies
<pjsm> hi
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  for removeing things.. it shouldent matter.. it will remove  the stuff it needs to
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: no, each is made by ssmall groups of buddys making apps because what they need doesn't exist or doesnt suit their needs
<pjsm> i need some help :x
<Rods_Tiger> what photoviewer is the photoviewer of my choice that properly emulates a photoframe?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: so coding your own is in now way ridiculous at all
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  if you just want to stop the services - remove the prper .conf files and script links (with bum) from /etc/init/ and /etc/rc2.d
<Migi32> do we really have not a single decent program capable of producing SWF's?
<ActionParsnip> Migi32: isnt that flash?
<Pelo> Dr_Willis,k
<Migi32> ActionParsnip, SWF's is flash, yes
<Dr_Willis> swf = shockwave I thought...
<CShadowRun> Dr_Willis: flash is closed source and proprietary, we can't do anything about the fact that they refuse to create tools for linux
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: shockwave flash, yeah
<ManDay> Does anyone use GIMP-Shop?
<CShadowRun> Dr_Willis: there isn't even a shockwave client for linux
<mmaksimov> Rods_Tiger: what are your requirements for "emulating photoframe"?
<Dr_Willis> CShadowRun:  Oh the Huge-manatee of it all! :)
<ActionParsnip> Migi32: flash is closed source preoprietary to Adobe so the only people who can really make it, is adobe and thats not gonna happen as Adobe are douches
<CShadowRun> indeed :P
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: lol
<Migi32> :(
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: no need to call names though
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: to adobe, its never enough
<pjsm> someone have time to try help me? :/
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: could try imagemagik, it can display images
<adliblotus> Does anyone here use a normal DSL modem instead of a router?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: not in this channel
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: alright
<K|nG> Some help  ill show you with photos
<K|nG> :D
<oCean_> Rods_Tiger: or feh (image viewer)
<Migi32> we need to make some kind of open-source alternative, but the problem is that the client for that would have to fight its way up (and will most likely never be as spread as adobe's)
<Dr_Willis> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 228 kB, installed size 676 kB
<K|nG> How i can Remove the last 2 Config and Make a new one ? http://grab.by/19cl the Privewe
<K|nG> How i can Remove the last 2 Config and Make a new one ? http://grab.by/19cl the Privewe
<legend2440> Rods_Tiger: http://www.aguntherphotography.com/projects/dpvf.htm
<K|nG> How i can Remove the last 2 Config and Make a new one ? http://grab.by/19cl the Priviewe
<Tm_T> K|nG: please don't repeat
<electronicmaji> HAY
<psinetic__> can someone tell me the irc chat room for skype?
<electronicmaji> ubuntu SUX
<K|nG> Ahh i need it Very fast this is why im reapeat
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  that question/image makes no sence..  If its showing the 2 cards.. hit 'yes'  u guess
<ardchoille> electronicmaji: we don't need that here.
<ActionParsnip> electronicmaji: don't use it then
<adliblotus> electronicmaji: Why? In my opinion Ubuntu is perfect.
<King_Arthur> KinG I can help
<ActionParsnip> adliblotus: wouldnt go that far
<K|nG> Dr_Willis: i just wanna to know how i can Remove the 2 config and make new one ?
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  what 2 config.
<K|nG> check this
<K|nG> http://grab.by/19cl
<Migi32> adliblotus, well that's a little exaggerated. if that were the case there would be 90% less users in this channel :)
<mmaksimov> electronicmaji: then you are free to switch to any other OS available out here ;)
<electronicmaji> because its bloated and full of shit
<adliblotus> ActionParsnip: Okay, I better say, Ubuntu is perfect for me, than saying "Ubuntu is perfect" in general.
<K|nG> Dr_Willis: http://grab.by/19cl check i wanna to Remove that 2 PPPOE users i had enter wrong :S
<Migi32> adliblotus, ok, accepted :)
<ActionParsnip> it is a tad bloated though
<mmaksimov> electronicmaji: ...or maybe create and maintain your own distro that's not bloated ;)
<Tm_T> ok, back to support (:
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  somthing is confused.. that dialog is showing it found 2 network devices..   and is loading the modules for them
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  i see no infoon PPOE users there.
<K|nG> Dr_Willis: have anyway to delete that 2 ?
<K|nG> it is a
<K|nG> Dr_Willis: sudo pppoeconf and that show to config a PPPOE user there but i had enter 2 time Wrong i wanna now to clear that what i made and to made one new user for me ?
<K|nG> Dr_Willis: My provider give me internet connet with PPPOE user :S
<Kottizen> How do I create a new group?
<adliblotus> By the way, does anyone here know how much time it takes for an ISP to use my old IP for another user? I mean, when I plug out my modem, there is no connection anymore. Does anyone know how many minutes it takes until the provider can use this IP for another person?
<K|nG> Kottizen: adduser -m
<adliblotus> Firsst of all, I would like to apologize for my horrible English.
<Kottizen> K|nG: thanks
<K|nG> Kottizen: nothing :)
<Dr_Willis> adliblotus:  could be any amount of time. from a few min to a few hours.. it just depends on the isp
<ath_> adliblotus, its different for different ISPs
<Dr_Willis> adliblotus:  some isp's may keep your ip the same for weeks on end
<ath_> every network can have a different DHCP Lease time.
<K|nG> Dr_Willis: any help ?
<adliblotus> Okay, thanks for the help.
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  ive never used PPPo* for anything. so Nope. not really check the man pages for the tool. its proberly got settings saved in /etc/* somewhere
<xjkx> ActionParsnip: wait, how do i know if it wasn't already detected and i'm already using sis video card ? there is no xorg.conf so how can i check
<ardchoille> xjkx: he's gone
<xjkx> :/
<K|nG> Dr_Willis: i just wanna to know how to set the pppoeconf to clear nothing Used cus i add 2 USers and that do not give me cheance to add another user :S
<isolat3dsh33p> !help > isolatedsheep
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  all i know on PPPOE  i see at -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<hamzaatova2> why i cant connect the internet with the guest user????
<K|nG> :S
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  man pppoeconf show theres some /etc/ppp/* files with various settings
<K|nG> I know but i had try nano to edit but nothing show :S
<pjsm> someone can help me?
<pjsm> someone can help me?
<Dr_Willis> !ask | pjsm
<ubottu> pjsm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xjkx> does anybody know how to check what video driver your xorg is using ? <no xorg.conf in 9.10>
<mmaksimov> K|nG: maybe try "sudo nano <file>"? (just a guess)
<Dr_Willis> xjkx:  there can be a xorg.conf :) but its very minimal
<K|nG> mmaksimov: i know that but no wrk :S that's Need to clear all PPPOE :D
<hamzaatova2> wh y is that?   http://yfrog.com/ca36511413p
<Dr_Willis> xjkx:  grep module  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> xjkx:  shows a lot of info about whats getting loaded/used
<pjsm> i'm portuguese, so sorry my english, i install ubuntu, but when complete i cant use internet, i have, but i cant use, i got ping and all but i cannot go to a site, well google works fine, someone know whats wrong ?
<airtonix> pjsm, confirm you have your ISps DNS servers on your ethernet config
<g3nt3lg1ant> can anyone help me to get my sound working???
<Dr_Willis> xjkx:  or   grep -e driver   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> K|nG: http://jamesmcdonald.id.au/gnu-linux/delete-a-pppoe-connection-in-ubuntu
<K|nG> Thanks Dr_Willis
<pjsm> airtonix i am a windows user, i try to use ubuntu but allways have a problem, so i dont know do what you say :/
<Dr_Willis> K|nG:  all i did was google fpr 'delete pppoe setting ubuntu'
<kitty_> i have 2 problems... 1.) my filesystem is on a 4Gb microsd card, and my /var/log directory has for no reason to me been expanding upon itself 2~3M / second till it reaches the tune2fs's reserved blocks limit
<xjkx> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ca/1712056 if i got it right, i'm already using sis
<xjkx> it loads vesa also, then unloads o.O
<Dr_Willis> xjkx:  one thing ive learned about sis from being in this channel .. is to never buy sis.... :()
<xjkx> :s
<Dr_Willis> !sis
<kitty_> -rw-r--r--  1 root        root    194211840 2009-12-12 06:17 syslog
<Rods_Tiger> It's been suggested I use feh, and I am, but even when set to random it's hardly random - always starts in the same shot, but theres no other info displayed, such as exif, current time current weather, etc. look, you've seen photoframes in shops, haven't you? I want that sort of thing, but using a computer and monitor I already have.
<Dr_Willis> xjkx:  from how i read that.. it loads vesa, and fbdev.. then unloads them because it sees it  can use 'SiS'
<Dr_Willis> xjkx:  but the full Xorg.0.log file may give more info
<thevishy> is there any known bugs on laptop heating with the current kernel ?
<isolat3dsh33p> !off > isolatedsheep
<airtonix> pjsm, you understand how to setup your internet connection on windows? do you not enter the ip address for your internet service providers DNS servers there also?
<isolat3dsh33p> !off > isolat3dsh33p
<legend2440> Rods_Tiger: you want to make a digital picture frame from an old laptop?
<xjkx> Dr_Willis: yea, the version seems old to me anyway, it says SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620, but my lspci says 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<pjsm> airtonix on windows this connect auto, and, with 32 bits the internet works, but with 64 just google works x)
<Rods_Tiger> legend2440: no, from an existing computer
<airtonix> pjsm, you also need to mention this (that you are using 64bit version of ubuntu) and you also need to mention how you connect to the internet (via wifi modem or adsl router modem or ethernet cable modem...)
<xjkx> Dr_Willis: i found this website with drivers that seems to be new, but i'm too newbie http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads like, i wouldn't know if i had to download sismedia(the first driver in the list) or xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb also, in this one there seems to be other files to download like sysctrl and such
<Dr_Willis> digital linux photo phrame kit - running a modified DSL linux -> :)     http://blog.theredpost.com/kit/
<Dr_Willis> and the DSL OS for the phtophrame -->  http://sourceforge.net/projects/redpost/
<pjsm> airtonix sorry, is my first time on irc, i install ubuntu 9.10 64bits, and is a cable connection
<Dr_Willis> An Ubuntu-based, USB flash drive bootable OS for digital photo frames and digital signs. Includes a simple, 5 minute setup
<thevishy> does anyone know about laptop heating realted issues ?
<airtonix> pjsm, and how have you setup the internet connection from the network-manager ?
<thevishy> it happened after I did upgrade
<oCean_> thevishy: check launchpad?
<airtonix> pjsm, unfortunatly i'm not sure about how to deal with cable-modems
<Dr_Willis> xjkx:  iw ould say checkthe forums for other SIS users and see what they used. With X and Drivers - often theres versionissues that can  breakthings badly
<pjsm> airtonix i dont setup the internet, appear connection established or something like that
<thevishy> i will check at launchpad , thanks
<thevishy> there are few things in launch pad but looking for some live help if anyone knows
<jody> exit
<pjsm>  hmm, i see, but thanks anyway airtonix !
<chibihogoshino> ok i know this is a long shot.. but. here goes. i have a friend with a compac c555n and she is trying to intstall the latest mint . the wifi wont work right off the bat and im not shur what dirver to use to get it working.. any sugestins to get the wifi working from the cd without installing the os just to make shur it works first ?
<xjkx> Dr_Willis: will do, thanks, rebooting now :)
<thevishy> X Senso is not showing
<Winson> hi all, does anyone has good material of shell script?
<Dr_Willis> chibihogoshino:  for Mint support see the Mint SUpport channels.   Plug the thing into wired network and update/upgrade/ checkthe restricted-drivers tool to see what it suggests... is the  first steps to try however.
<Dr_Willis> Winson:  clarify what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> !abs | Winson
<ubottu> Winson: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<llutz> pjsm: cable modem connected to wired lan?
<Lord-Readman> hello, on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22712 it mentions log files in the comments, where are these logs?
<chibihogoshino> Dr_Willis: thanks..
<Winson> okay, thank you, ubottu
<pjsm> no, just a cable modem llutz
<Dr_Willis> Its so funny when people talk to the Channel Robot. :)
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<airtonix> Lord-Readman, all logs are kept in /var/log
<llutz> pjsm: check your dns (/etc/resolv.conf)
<Lord-Readman> but there are lots in there
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  yes.. there are.
<pjsm> llutz im in windows now, in ubuntu irc dont work :/ i unnistal ubuntu, i will instal now,
<chibihogoshino> Dr_Willis: what is the mint channel ?
<Dr_Willis> chibihogoshino:  no idea. I dont use Mint. Check the Mint Homepage to see where its at.
<airtonix> Lord-Readman, fyi : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897654 || http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658336 || https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<naoshige> Hello
<Dr_Willis> I reccomend using the normal 'ubuntu' not Mint.
<llutz> why does all those guys think reinstallation will solve their issues....
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  windows training.
<naoshige> I need to reinstall bind9 so I can get back the default files into /etc/bind, but apt-get remove bind9 && apt-get install bind9 didn't do the trick. Any thoughts?
<Sacho> llutz: because it works on windows
<Dr_Willis> naoshige:  use the 'purge' option. not 'remove' option.
<naoshige> i tried that too actually
<hamzaatova2> wh y is that?   http://yfrog.com/ca36511413p
<hamzaatova2> why i cant connect the internet with the guest user????
<naoshige> or wait instead of remove?
<Dr_Willis> naoshige:  yes.. purge = deletes all the config files also
<naoshige> Dr_Willis: /etc/bind is still empty
<ghabit> Hello. How to organize ubuntu mirror with not debian-based distro? Any how-to's, or maybe tutorials? Thanks.
<llutz> ghabit: you'll need dpkg-scanpackages and dpkg-scansources running. rest ist http/ftp
<llutz> ghabit: or do you want just to mirror an existing repo?
<ghabit> llutz: Actually I need to create a full repository on dvd's, ubuntu bodies advised me to mirror the repo, and linking all the files to some directory for aptoncd use.
<naoshige> how do I set my city/timezone in /etc/default/ntpdate?
<Guybrush88> how to restore evolution? it can't receive/send any mail since the related button is unclickable and hotkeys for doing that aren't working
<WizardOfOz> Is Ubuntu Servers secure ?
<Dr_Willis> WizardOfOz:  define 'secure' and wht you mean exactly.
<llutz> WizardOfOz: depends on it's admins
<WizardOfOz> proper security.
<Dr_Willis> WizardOfOz:  and whats 'proper security' :)
<Dr_Willis> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<isolat3dsh33p> !
<isolat3dsh33p> !*
<Dr_Willis> Security is a process, a set of procedures and  settings,  and  always a work in progress
<Migi32> lol
<naoshige> how do i set my city/timezone?
<Dr_Willis> !timezone
<regex> i've tried reading online, and am abit confused. im trying to install fedora 12 on my other computer and i want to install it through a bootable flash disk/usb but usb-creator is aparently the wrong app to use for this?
<Migi32> !(.*)
<WizardOfOz> That didn't help
<ghostlines> does anyone know any gui network configuration tools?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. timezone is set in /etc/timezone it seems.. not sure what command to use.
<llutz> naoshige: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<isolat3dsh33p> i need to know ubottu options. T_T
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22712 it mentions log files in the comments, which log?
<ghabit> ghostlines: What about pre-installed newtork-manager?
<Dr_Willis> regex:  usb-creator tool in ubuntu is for using Ubuntu iso files.. for other disrtos use  the 'unetbootin' tool
<airtonix> Lord-Readman, did you read the links i posted earlier?
<airtonix> Lord-Readman, cat /var/log/messages | grep ntpd
<naoshige> much obliged llutz
<llutz> Lord-Readman: grep ntpd /var/log/messages
<ashish_> ghostlines:pppoeconf -a command tool,gnome network admin -a guirequired to be installed
<isolat3dsh33p> naoshige: you can right click the date and time in the indicator applet and choose preferences
<regex> dr_willis, thanks
<regex> dr_willis, ive been reading that you can run ubuntu off of a flash pen.. as in the operating system and all my work will be done on the flash pen... how does that work? is it extremely slow?
<sergeykish_> Hello, can you suggest linux tools meta information managing? For example I want to store pdf file page, zoom etc. And share that information for other applications
<Psinetic> what's the command to log out?
<sergeykish_> logout
<isolat3dsh33p> haha
<Psinetic> bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<thevishy> hi can I do this to laptop - sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_output
<thevishy> edit it ?
<llutz> Psinetic: ctrl-d
<thevishy> oh wait its not there
<Psinetic> ....i don't want to exit the terminal, i want to logout of my account
<thevishy> how do I change the speed of my fan
<thevishy> use logout
<TiPiaK> Psinetic, if you did a "su" (switch user), that's normal.
<Psinetic> psinetic@psinetic-desktop:~$ logout
<Psinetic> bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<Psinetic> psinetic@psinetic-desktop:~$
<thevishy> ny ideas on speed changing
<mka> Can anyone help me configure my wireless network?
<Dr_Willis> regex:  thers several ways to do that.
<Dr_Willis> regex:  you can do a 'normal' install to a pendrive. or a 'frugal-persistantfile' install (with the usb0creator disk tool) or set grub2 to boot an iso file
<legend2440> thevishy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<mka> Hi, my wifi card is listed as "00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)". but both ifconfig and iwconfig cannot see it
<mka> I have madwifi tools installed and tried fiddling with blacklisting the ath_pci and ath5k modules  but not luck
<svinoba> hi, i installed ubuntu on lvm. there is no X at all. what went wrong?
<mka> Strange thing is, this card was working in Intrepid and Hardy and still works in windows
<janhouse> hello. where do I go to write new ideas/bug reports about gksudo?
<janhouse> it is almost 2010 and it still doesn't support RGBA
<svinoba> hi, i installed ubuntu on lvm. there is no X at all. what went wrong?
<svinoba> i have installed ubuntu from the same cd on another pc. not lvm though.
<mka> How do I configure wireless network on ubuntu karmic using an atheros card?
<mka> svinoba: what is lvm?
<svinoba> Logical Volume Manager
<quakhu> my wifi usb is tendaw541u, i do alot of thing but i can't connect to network?
<llutz> svinoba: don't give too much details of your issue.... check logs
<mka> llutz, but I thought details help with debugging?
<svinoba> llutz: which log any idea? its an install issue. otherwise system works fine at console mode
<mka> Anyway I am here for my wifi card problem and am still stuck for months
<llutz> svinoba: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thevishy> can I modify trip_point ?
<mka> thevishy, which trip point?
<thevishy> ---> nishant@ubuntu:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ cat trip_points
<thevishy> i want to change the passive value to 80, would that help make my fan power up at a lower temp ?
<mka> thevishy, YES YOU CAN!
<thevishy> will this serve the purpose ? mka also is it advised ?
<llutz> thevishy: try "echo 80 >trip_points" as root
<svinoba> llutz: there is no file by that name.
<mka> thevishy, I think you can change that at your BIOS settings
<mka> thevishy, and it depends on how you use your computer
<llutz> svinoba: svinoba apt-cache policy xorg
<thevishy> the file looks like critical (S5):           98 C
<thevishy> passive:                 90 C: tc1=2 tc2=3 tsp=50 devices=CPU0
<thevishy> right mka
<thevishy> llutz, not sure that echo command would work ?
<thevishy> mka, any daemons to be restarted ?
<mka> thevishy, I dont think so, why don't you do that at BIOS level?
<svinoba> llutz: it says installed none. thats what i was wondering why a lvm install failed to install X.
<thevishy> right
<ardchoille> echo "80" | sudo tee -a trip_points
<kc2> 14
<svinoba> can i try installing from the cd? i mean what command to use cd as source?
<rdb> packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<thevishy> i feel the new kernel / updates are causing the problem
<mka> thevishy, ardchoille remember that even if this works, it will be only temporary
<ardchoille> mka: yeah
<llutz> svinoba: maybe with alternate-cd, not with the live-cd
<thevishy> ok
<svinoba> llutz: i do have alternate cd
<svinoba> which command to use to install from cd?
<llutz> svinoba: enable it in your sources.list and try
<svinoba> ok.
<mka> which module is responsible to drive the atheros wifi cards? is it ath5k or ath_pci or none of them? I am busy hacking my wifi
<sgronblo> How can I specify where update manager should download packages when upgrading to 9.10? I'm on a 4GB eee and would like to DL the packages to a USB stick for the upgrade.
<jagdpanzer> hmm
<jagdpanzer> idk man
<llutz> thevishy: echo "80:0:52:52:50" | sudo tee -a /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
<thevishy> okay llutz thanks
<kjcole> How can I set my touchpad mouse back to default behavior under Karmic?  (I recently had trouble w/ nVidia not working at all. Now I have my screen back, but the the touchpad keeps doing a "move window" instead of a left click.)
<thevishy> i cant see any output in xsensors do u know y ?
<hamzaatova2> why i cant connect the internet with the guest user????
<hamzaatova2> wh y is that?   http://yfrog.com/ca36511413p
<jagdpanzer> fail fail fail
<thevishy> does xsensor have any dependency ?
<LioN__> Someone can help me , I'm whitout sound on tuxguitar and on games, I'm using karmic (upgraded)
<Vincent_k> anyone have fideling with gegpsd her?
<Vincent_k> here*
<Vincent_k> trying to get realtime tracking to work in google earth
<nikhil_> can someone help me with bash scripting
<Frost_> ok,
<mka> I want to update an offline machine using the /var/cache/apt/archives .deb packages from the online machine but simply copying these doesnt work withought having to "apt-get update"
<Frost_> any solution to this flash plugin on firefox ?
<Frost_> very bad performance
<Frost_> lags if im scrolling
<nikhil_> i need to create  a script that takes the remote ip assigned from wvdial and sets it as x in "route add default gw x"
<jagdpanzer> same here i dont know how to fix it
<nikhil_> can anyone help?
<linxeh> mka: you could copy the debs, and do dpkg -i or something. I'll probably get shouted at for that
<Frost_> works fine in fullscreen
<linxeh> mka: I usually mirror the ubuntu repository for that purpose, and keep it up-to-date with rsync
<Frost_> only in fullscreen...
<LioN__> I'm whitout sound on tuxguitar and on games, I've upgrated to karmic, help please
<mka> linxeh, I am looking for additional files I should also copy so that synaptic sees these .deb files
<Frost_> any free/open source solution to make flash a bit faster ?
<llutz> nikhil_: why don't you let wvdial, better pppd set the defaultroute?
<thevishy> what is the backend for xsensor ?
<mka> linxeh, dpkg -i * will not work fine
<nikhil_> llutz, how would i do that?
<thevishy> i think its some lm-sensors , why dont I see anything when i install xsensor and run it ?
<llutz> nikhil_: that should be default-behaviour. look into your pppd-options
<ashish> adobe flash plugin available in mediubuntu repo works well for me
<nikhil_> llutz: the config script is where?
<johnny007> hi
<nikhil_> *file
<capon> hi all,
<johnny007> what is the advantage of ubunto on fedora core???????????????
<Vincent_k> whats the difference of the flash in medibuntu and the one in the ordinary repos?
<llutz> /etc/ppp    look for "defaultroute"
<llutz> nikhil_: ^^
<lolmac> Hi, i recently installed ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10, both are really similar and i have the same problem on both, when i used ubuntu 7.04 and i think even 8.04, i didn't had this problem, i could create an adsl connection and use with my wired connection, so i don't understand why ubuntu 9.1 has to disconnect the wired connection to dial the dsl (pppoe) connection, i've tried using pppoeconf too, and it doesn't work: the wired connection was set to ifupdown(eth0) and
<capon> can somebody help me with virtualbox? http://pastebin.com/m7d4dd718
<capon> can somebody help me with virtualbox? http://pastebin.com/m7d4dd718
<capon> plz
<CShadowRun> capon do what it said?
<capon> CShadowRun, it says  Please install the virtualbox-ose-source package and the appropriate
<capon>          headers, most likely  linux-headers-2.6.29.4.
<whileimhere> Hi. I did a update last night and now I do not seem to have the volume in my panel anymore. I tried to readd it but it is not in the Add to Panel list either. Anyone know about this?
<CShadowRun> so...do it?
<m0ar> I need help changing the start-here icon, anyone intreted?
<capon> i'm new on ubuntu, I m not so good XD
<llutz> capon: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<CShadowRun> system administration synaptic package manager search, linux headers
<CShadowRun> or do what llutz said
<m0ar> I'm looking for help changing my start-here icon in gnome
<nikhil_> llutz: no such string
<hamzaatova2> when i press to end a call in ekiga it gets frozen
<llutz> nikhil_: then add it to the pppd-optinfile of your connection
<nikhil_> im just dialing with wvdial
<nikhil_> no connection
<nikhil_> jaunty doesnt detect this modem automatically
<capon> CShadowRun, system administration synaptic package manager search, linux headers?
<CShadowRun> capon: do what llutz said
<llutz> nikhil_: setting defaultroute without a working modem is.... pointless
<capon> llutz, what did you say?
<nikhil_> llutz:
<nikhil_> its working
<nikhil_> but i had to modprobe etc
<nikhil_> it doesnt show up in the network manager
<nikhil_> well actually i didnt modprobe
<llutz> nikhil_: modprobe? add your modules to /etc/modules
<llutz> i'm out
<nikhil_> i had to add usbserial.vendor=0x[id] usbserial.product=0x[id
<nikhil_> sigh
<nikhil_> please
<nikhil_> just my original problem
<nikhil_> tis all the help i need
<FloodBot1> nikhil_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> nikhil_: add those options in /etc/modprobe.d/
<nikhil_> llutz: it's done in my grub boot line
<nikhil_> thats not the problem
<m0ar> I need help changing the start-here icon in gnome panels, anyone?
<nikhil_> i need to take the ip assigned as my pub ip and set it as my default route
<nikhil_> each time i connect using wvdial
<nikhil_> if u can help quick before you go it would be appreciatewd
<nikhil_> *appreciated
<capon> CShadowRun, http://pastebin.com/m3085de41 plz help
<CShadowRun> capon no clue, try #vbox
<thevishy> hello can anyone tell why xsensos show no output in my system
<ppica1> hi good morning
<llutz> nikhil_: tried man 5 wvdial.conf (Check Def Route)?
<capon> CShadowRun, http://pastebin.com/mc7b792d
<bullgard> '~$ pavumeter' creates a window "PulseAudio Volume Meter" showing the message: "Showing Signal levels of Internes Audio Analog Stereo". What does 'Internes Audio Analog Stereo' designate; what is this?
<CShadowRun> capon #vbox, the irc channel.
<capon> ah XD
<capon> ;=P
<CShadowRun> :)
<thevishy> this cpu works like a as stove
<lolmac> llutz
<thevishy> gas*
<lolmac> what is in default rote? /etc/ppp
<lolmac> ?
<thevishy> can anyone tell why xsensos show no output in my system
<nikhil_> i need to create  a script that takes the remote ip assigned from wvdial (it comes in the output) and sets it as x in "route add default gw x". I'm not sure how to grab the number wvdial assigns, and pipe it to the "route add default gw" command
<nikhil_> can anyone help please
<hamzaatova2> how can you extract files from exe so you can install them?
<llutz> nikhil_: LANG=C ifconfig ppp0|awk -F':' '/inet addr/ { print $2 }'|cut -d" " -f1
<rick__> can someone help me with gtkpod on karmic?
<nikhil_> llutz: now i just feel like an ass
<user01> i cant do fullscreeen flash anymore in google chrome browser, firefox yes, after latest flash update
<user01> it crashes
<ardchoille> user01: google chrome browser is still in beta
<user01> ardchoille, like kde4 was?
<ardchoille> user01: kinda, and bugs should be filed with google's bug process
<rick__> can someone help me with gtkpod on karmic?
<user01> ardchoille, is there another browser with flash that uses webkit?  firefox is getting slow
<ardchoille> user01: no idea, I don't use flash
<Ersoy> can i use google disk space (gmail) on ubuntu?
<user01> ardchoille, gnash?
<misterB> anybody ever had a problem empty folders in ubuntu? Trying to delete a folder (rm -rf folder_name), and it says the folder is not empty. However when I open it, there appears to be nothing in it. When trying to browse the folder from terminal I get the following error: ls: reading directory .: Input/output error. The folder resides on a drive formatted in NTFS.
<grawity> Ersoy: There's gmailfs, if I remember correctly.
<ardchoille> user01: gnash is the open source version of flash
<grawity> !info gmailfs
<ubottu> Package gmailfs does not exist in karmic
<nordhri> greets... I am getting the following error recently and I am not sure why.    Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<wolfey_> is there a way to re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X? lately it often hangs so that focused window works but cant change window or workspace? :D
<grawity> nordhri: Remove that CD from software sources (using "Software Sources")
<toehio> When I connect to my server via ssh, I am prompted for my password immediately, but it takes about a minute for bash to load. What could the cause of this problem be? The loagavg of the server is generally around 0.3.
<naoshige> Hello. I'm trying to get the transfer working between my DNS slave (Ubuntu) and master (FreeBSD). The master is using pf as the firewall, with ports 53 TCP and UDP open. Yet I get: zone somedomain.org/IN: Transfer started. / transfer of 'somedomain.org/IN' from 80.203.115.25#53: failed to connect: connection refused / transfer of 'somedomain.org/IN' from 80.203.115.25#53: end of transfer
<Ersoy> grawity, thanks
<ardchoille> !info gmailfs jaunty
<nordhri> grawity, I am not sure where it is in there... I have it open.
<ubottu> gmailfs (source: gmailfs): Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-5 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 160 kB
<regex> when making a usb/flash disk bootable, is unetbootin the only required app for this? or is there more to it?
<ardchoille> grawity: gmailfs is only available in jaunty
<naoshige> Anybody know?
<grawity> nordhri: Did you configure the master to allow zone transfers to slave? Try 'dig @masterdns somedomain.org axfr'
<nordhri> found it.. thanks a bunch!
<nordhri> I was misreading it before.
<nordhri> someone just said that gnash is open source flash.. isn't gnash just a swf viewer?
<Dr_Willis> regex:  unetbootin does it all on windows.  on linux it might require you to install syslinux whioch it uses.
<ardchoille> !info gnash | nordhri
<grawity> nordhri: Gnash is an open-source Flash player.
<ubottu> nordhri: gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 220 kB, installed size 800 kB
<rick__> rythmbox and gtkpod both see my ipod video 60bg, but neither can actually see the 3000+ tracks of music I have on it.  anyone have any ideas?
<nordhri> Right.. so its not exactly an OS version of Flash...
<user01> ardchoille, thesew instructions say its possible to have gmailfs in karmic https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+package/gmailfs
<nordhri> would be cool if there was one.
<regex> dr_willis so after installing fedorra on my flash pen, i should edit bios to boot of my usb, and it should sstart working?
<Dr_Willis> regex:  it should.
<regex> thanks
<ardchoille> user01: I was saying that it isn't in the karmic repos
<user01> ardchoille, ah ok
<dns53> nordhri it also handles java script so it should be fine with glash games as well
<bullgard> '~$ pavumeter' creates a window "PulseAudio Volume Meter" showing the message: "Showing Signal levels of Internal Audio Signal Stereo". What does 'Internal Audio Signal Stereo' designate; what is this?
<ardchoille> user01: I never install anyting outside of the repos
<thevishy> hello can anyone tell why xsensos show no output in my system
<dannek7> hmm
<nordhri> dns53, oh? hmm but as far as editing or creating flash elements for a website in Karmic?
<user01> ardchoille, i do only if it is important . . . like citrix
<coz_> thevishy,  I have never used xsensors  so I probably wont be able to t help with this
<thevishy> it just shows a blank screen infact it appears like a battery icon in the desktop and I have to expand it
<thevishy> nevermind :)
<thevishy> anyone who knows
<user01> ardchoille, and latest release of phun :)
<dns53> nordhri i do not know of any editor for flash files but viewing them should be fine
<nordhri> dns53, excellent. Thanks!
<HOTTTTTTT> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!! please ,  I can't shutdown my notebook on ubuntu 9.10
<thevishy> why ?
<wolfey_> HOTTTTTTT: press power key for few seconds
<coz_> HOTTTTTTT,  hold down the power button for about 10 seconds
<wolfey_> HOTTTTTTT:  that will do
<mika_> Hi all!
<nordhri> dns53, you just helped convert a buddy of mine to Linux.. lol
<user01> i hope audio will work in ubuntu soon . . . i think its pulseaudio that keeps breaking for me
<mika_> Does anybody got N-standard WLAN here?
<misterB> HOTTTTTTT: did you try the shutdown command from terminal?
<HOTTTTTTT> I know about that way wolfey_,  but i want any others way to shutdown automatically.
<tom967> hi
<HOTTTTTTT> misterB wow can I do that?
<HOTTTTTTT> sorry How
<nordhri> HOTTTTTTT, what if you hold CTRL + ALT + Del
<wolfey_> HOTTTTTTT: sudo halt
<mika_> i have rt3070 module installed (TW-WLAN 802.11g/n) and it works only with G-standard (i have dlink router with N-standard)
<coz_> thevishy,   did you run sudo sensors-detect  ?
<misterB> open a terminal window and type shutdown 0
<hyperstream_> hey guys in karmic where is the xorg.conf or the file i set my mode lines in for my monitor ?
<wolfey_> misterB: set 'mixed mode' on router?
<wolfey_> mika_:
<thevishy> no i will try it now
<coz_> hyperstream_,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coz_> if it is there
<hyperstream_> coz_,  doesnt exist
<nordhri> wolfey_, any experience with Ubuntu on a NetBook?
<hyperstream_> thats the case on all my new installs of karmic recently
<coz_> hyperstream_,  you could generate one
<wolfey_> nordhri: no netbook, ThinkPad's work pretty well
<mika_> wolfey_ :) what?
<hyperstream_> coz_, how can i generate one please mate
<coz_> hyperstream_,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nordhri> wolfey_, I am planning a move and thought about a netbook for the travel time.
<thevishy> coz_, thanks that seems to help
<dAlfa89_> hyperstream_, that's because Karmic generally doesn't use xorg.conf anymore, which is why you're not finding one on your Karmic installs
<coz_> thevishy,  no problem
<wolfey_> mika_: i have B/G router. if i set G only, B devices like smartphone wont be able to connect, if i set 'mixed mode', both B and G work.
<TheStickman> linux newb here Been flipping between Ubuntu 9.10 and Mint 8, hoping to find a happy place for my internet/media/video chat laptop.
<TheStickman> 2 ghz core 2 duo, 3 gigs of ram Toshiba laptop
<TheStickman> Been experiencing a strange slowdown when typing in Firefox. System seems to just stop for a moment. Cursor still flashes and I can call up restart window via ctrl, alt, delete and reboot most of the time. I usually have Firefox, Thunderbird & Pidgin running at the same time when this occurs. Slowdown lasts for 30 seconds up to 2 minutes. When it hits the 2 minute mark I reboot/shutdown. Any ideas on why or what is going o
<wolfey_> nordhri: lately i've seen they've got netbook versions too
<FloodBot1> TheStickman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mika_> wolf yeah..well i have set it only to work with N....
<mika_> because i dont want G
<hyperstream_> dAlfa89_,  on 2 of my machines its only getting 800x600 max with nvidia drivers
<nordhri> wolfey_, yes, I saw that and thought I would ask.. =)
<TheStickman> sorry that was considered a flood
<wolfey_> nordhri: didnt try it :D
<thevishy> there are no sensors in this comp its old one
<mika_> my usb antenna can ofcourse see dlink, but can connect to it
<thevishy> Presario v2000
<mika_> cant!
<nordhri> wolfey_, no worries
<misterB> Any one know how to delete a folder that won't delete with 'rm -rf folder_name'?
<wolfey_> my neighbor uses ubuntu inside virtualbox on vista just for that special gnome game :D
<TheStickman> core 2duo 2ghz 3gigs ram Toshiba laptop...running 9.10...having periodic slowdowns where system seems to lock up
<francisfelidae> Help! this is urgent: how do I create a hardlink from an Inode?
<ardchoille> misterB: does the folder name begin with a dash?
<TheStickman> usually running FF, Thunderbird and Pidgin at same time
<TheStickman> all updates installed
<nordhri> Thanks a bunch for the support here folks. You've helped me and a friend tonight. He's convinced that Linux has a better community than Windows.
<grawity> ardchoille: Read scrollback. It doesn't
<misterB> ardchoille: I changed the name to 'del' and still didn't work
<dns53>  misterB is the folder owned by you? you may need to su to root then delete it
<nikhil_> help, please! i have a modem working with wvdial, how do i get it working with network manager
<TheStickman> any ideas on what I am having slowdown issues?
<grawity> nordhri: If it's a NTFS issue, maybe booting into Windows would help? Its 'chkdsk' can fix a lot of NTFS-related issues...
<mika_> router has only N wireless available and i tryed to look up from rt3070  config.mk file, but i didnt see any switch etc where i could forced to it to work only N
<nikhil_> i can provide details
<llutz> francisfelidae: ln
<wolfey_> TheStickman: check temperature. it slows down when it overheats
<PhiLong> hello all :)
<misterB> dns53: It's on an NTFS formatted external drive.
<ardchoille> misterB: check permissions?
<nordhri> grawity, huh?
<wolfey_> TheStickman: 'gkrellm' or 'gkrellm2' is good to monitor it
<grawity> nordhri: Eh, tab-completion failure. Ignore that.
<TheStickman> thanks, wolfey
<nordhri> grawity, no worries
<wolfey_> core2 notebooks arent really designed to work all the time
<grawity> misterB: if it's NTFS, try running 'chkdsk' on Windows? Fixes a lot of stuff.
<hyperstream_> coz_, i just ran that and it didnt generate one
<francisfelidae> llutz:  I could't find in the manpage any references to inodes
<hyperstream_> coz_,  is there a way to tell where it was put or what its using
<linxeh> or just buy a decent laptop that is designed to run all the time
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nordhri> ^^raven^^, cool name.. good to see a fellow Raven
<grawity> francisfelidae: Is the file still open by a process?
<coz_> hyperstream_, oooo
<goshcore> need help in installing wtorrent .. i fail thie first line :(
<misterB> ardchoille, dns53: error says folder's not empty. Window view shows it is, and terminal give an I/O error on ls
<wolfey_> linxeh: i guess.. i have akasa external cooling too. still cant run BOINC more than 40% all the time
<nordhri> thanks again guys!
<mika_> im just curious to know that does anybody linux user got worked that N-standard WLAN?
<coz_> hyperstream_,  out of curiosity .. which video card do you have?
<aliquerer> could anyone helt with LyX?
<wolfey_> linxeh: at 100% its disaster
<hyperstream_> coz_,  nvidia, ive also tried a ATI card
<ardchoille> misterB: seems to be NTFS, I've never used NTFS
<ja> :D
<hyperstream_> coz_, doesnt detect the monitor
<coz_> hyperstream_,  did you already install the nvidia driver?
<linxeh> wolfey_: some laptops are designed for such use
<sg> Hi all! I have a new MSI U115 with Intel GMA 500 (Pouslbo). Has anyone experience with it and running Linux on it?
<francisfelidae> grawity:  yes
<wolfey_> linxeh: i guess
<francisfelidae> grawity:  (by wget)
<ja> reinstal driver ?
<grawity> francisfelidae: And you rm'd it while downloading?
<hyperstream_> coz_,  altho in this machine my gx260 picks it all up fine, Yes i have installed the lastest and second to last Restricted hardware drivers, and both failed to go over 800x600
<karelia> how do i use update-rc.d to list what packages run at boot
<hyperstream_> coz_,  i uninstalled the restricted each time, i changed driver or card
<francisfelidae> grawity:  yes, kinda
<coz_> hyperstream_, mmm   did you reboot  after installing the nvidia driver?
<hyperstream_> coz_, yes both times
<llutz> francisfelidae: ln /proc/<pid>/fd/<handle> /path/you/need
<grawity> francisfelidae: Find out the PID of that wget process. Then type 'ls -l /proc/<pid of wget>/fd', and it'll list all open file descriptors...
<aliquerer> Could anyone help with LyX?
<hyperstream_> coz_, and for onboard and the ATI card
<coz_> hyperstream_,  mm  out of curosity   in terminl    lspci | grep -i vga
<grawity> francisfelidae: Then 'cat /proc/<pid>/fd/<handle> > new_file_name'
<llutz> francisfelidae: needs to find out the fd-handle
<coz_> hyperstream_,  you have both drivers installed now?
<dns53> misterB it seems like there is something wrong with the drive, connect it to windows and do a checkdisk or unmount it in linux and use fsck.ntfs to check it
<syk> this is my grub.cfg, i have several boot options and im not sure which ones to remove from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/339590/
<grawity> llutz: You cannot do that, because: 1) /proc is a virtual filesystem, you cannot hardlink between two filesystems
<llutz> grawity: argh, right, sry
<grawity> francisfelidae: OTOH, it probably will not work...
<misterB> dns53: will try that, but it might be worth mentioning that the problem is only with one folder
<naoshige> Why can't I connect to my master DNS server from my Ubuntu box? (i.e. telnet <master IP> 53) I can from other boxes. Does Ubuntu have some default firewall setting blocking this perhaps?
<karelia> i want avahi removed!
<karelia> it bugs me
<grawity> llutz: 2) the things in /proc/*/fd are merely symlinks (and I just realized that my suggestion is not going to work either)
<grawity> karelia: Any particular reason?
<hyperstream_> coz_,  no i uninstall the old driver before installing a new CARD, or different nvidia Driver, or use the onboard.
<karelia> it's offensive
<grawity> naoshige: sudo iptables -L
<grawity> karelia: How exactly?
<karelia> what it does, i dont want the capability
<Ian_Corne> compiz + ati 4870 = no direct rendering?
<naoshige> grawity: http://pastie.org/740291
<karelia> it presumes i need it. i dont
<coz_> hyperstream_,  ok so the ati driver is NOT installed right now correct?
<hyperstream_> coz_,  output of lspic .. - VGA Compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 )GeForce 6600] ( rev a )
<coz_> hyperstream_,  ok
<hyperstream_> coz_,  correct: using the 6600 now
<llutz> francisfelidae: tinyurl.com/yarwsfh
<coz_> hyperstream_,   not sure why ...i know somtimes the driver from Hardware drivers  doesnt always take effect on some systems
<hyperstream_> coz_, reinstalling thee latest nvidia drivers
<mac9416> Hey, y'all, how can I find out what version of Python comes with 6.06? (short of downloading it that is).
<francisfelidae> llutz:  grawity: thank you!
<grawity> !info python dapper
<ubottu> 'dapper' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<coz_> hyperstream_,  you can install from nvidia's site  ..by downloading and install the nvidia .run package
<grawity> aww.
<hyperstream_> coz_,  it seems it cannot just detect the monitor, i followed a guide that showed me how to boot into windows with software to get the correct settings for the 'ModeLines' to configure the xorg.conf, but i cannot locate such a file to work with, if that makes sense
<karelia> !info kill avahi
<ubottu> 'avahi' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<grawity> mac9416: You could check packages.ubuntu.com, but seriously - 6.06 is old as hell.
<karelia> i dont want to have to kill avahi every time i reboot
<karelia> how do i remove it
<coz_> hyperstream_, did you try opening   nvidia-settings
<Vampire0> Hi @ll, I have a problem with my Floppy drive. I'm able to mount it manually by doing "mount /mnt/floppy0", but from Palimsest or Nautilus when I do "Recognize Media" or how it is called in English, it doesn't recognize the floppy inside
<karelia> in aptitude a lot of packages are dependent on this avahi crap
<llutz> karelia: update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove
<karelia> avahi-daemon. thanks llutz
<hyperstream_> coz_, yes its the configuration of the resolutions and card related stuff panel, even if i go to pref>display, i can choose YES to display manufacture panel (nvidia-settings)
<mac9416> grawity, yeah, I know, but I need to help someone who uses it. packages.ubuntu.com is down, but I'll try that when it comes back up.
<coz_> hyperstream_, so nvidia settings is seeing the monitor?
<grawity> mac9416: then tell him to do 'python --version', or something.
<coz_> hyperstream_,  under nvidia-settins  X server display configuration
<hyperstream_> coz_,  its detecting it as a.. i think: CVT-0 monitor, and only has the max of 800x600 resolutions
<coz_> hyperstream_,  ok mmm
<hyperstream_> coz_,  instead of a Hitachi CM811 Plus (as this computer detects it perfectly)
<hyperstream_> coz_,  same systems, same install disk, same updates
<janhouse> what other options are there to capture my 3d desktop?
<coz_> hyperstream_, that;s odd....
<janhouse> capturing with ffmpeg or recordmydesktop has problems
<mac9416> grawity, well it's on a forum, and the computer he needs support for is offline (probably why he hasn't upgraded) so it would be a little work for him to do that. May be what I have to do though.
<janhouse> if using compiz snow and other effects, it is all messed up
<hyperstream_> coz_,  im also having a similar issue at work on a laptop with a 17" monitor
<coz_> janhouse,  not many options...linux does not have high end screencasting software
<coz_> hyperstream_,  oooo
<janhouse> sucks...
<coz_> hyperstream_,  you could try to install nvidia's official driver
<janhouse> ok, thx coz, have nice day! :)
<hyperstream_> coz_,  i dont know how to figure it out, or to tell if its a bug, or google similar issues, my keywords are not getting any results.
<coz_> janhouse,  there is the seom/yukon libraries
<hyperstream_> coz_, should i uninstall the restricted drivers first yes ?
<francisfelidae> grawity:  yes, it didn't work
<coz_> hyperstream_,  absolutely
<coz_> hyperstream_,  then let me know hold on let me get link for that driver
<coz_> hyperstream_,    http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.42.html
<francisfelidae> but I rescued the file with cat. ln would be nicer....
<coz_> hyperstream_,  dont run that just yet
<hyperstream_> coz_, sure thing mate:), give me 10-20 mins
<hyperstream_> coz_, oooOo ?
<coz_> hyperstream_,  do you know how to do install that driver?
<coz_> hyperstream_,   sudo apt-get install build-essential     first
<hyperstream_> coz_,  no not 100% but i would find a karmic ubuntu guild if needed
<iKernel> hm
<coz_> hyperstream_,  there is no deb pacakge on nvidia's site    this has to be installed through text consolr
<naoshige> Why can't I connect to my master DNS server from my Ubuntu box? (i.e. telnet <master IP> 53) I can from other boxes. Does Ubuntu have some default firewall setting blocking this perhaps? My named.conf files, tail /var/log/syslog and iptables -L can be found here: http://pastie.org/740291
<coz_> hyperstream_,  I can walk you through it you will need a pencil and paper first :)
<hyperstream_> coz_, ahh yes terminal, sure thing, care to pm me ?
<coz_> hyperstream_,  nope not the terminal
<psinetic_> i SERIOUSLY need a functioning msn alternative that supports video calls, audio calls, and video/audio calls. right now i have amsn, but it's not working properly on any of these and i have no idea why.
<hyperstream_> coz_, oo console, alt + f-key
<Dr_Willis> naoshige:  there are no default 'rules' in ubuntu to block anything with its firewall.
<iKernel> installing packages which depend on wine causes the wine package to installed. but i already have wine compiled and installed from source.
<grawity> naoshige: Do _all_ DNS connections fail, or just transfers?
<coz_> hyperstream_,  get a pencil and paper,,,,<<, I wanstn  joking :)
<hyperstream_> coz_, got it mate :)
<coz_> hyperstream_,  you have pencil and papter handy?
<dAlfa89_> psinetic_, try compiling the latest aMSN from their website, it often helps me  (:
<coz_> paper
<hyperstream_> coz_,  sure do.
<naoshige> grawity: All
<iKernel> is there any way to make apt check if something is already installed from something other than a deb package?
<psinetic_> dAlfa89_, i tried that, still nothing
<coz_> hyperstream_,  ok this is the procedure  ...ctrl+alt+F1  then log in  then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<grawity> iKernel: What do you mean by "something other"?
<grawity> iKernel: Compiling from source?
<coz_> hyperstream_,   then  cd to the location of the downloaded driver
<ardchoille> iKernel: the package manager doesn't manage apps compiled and installed from source
<llutz> iKernel: no, thats the reason you should avoid instlling stuff from source/bins etc.
<coz_> hyperstream_,  then  sh NV   then hit tab to complete the package name     say yes to everything  then    sudo init 6
<jake__> anyone have any experience with "vsftp" server on Ubuntu?
<Vampire0> noone? :-(
<hyperstream_> coz_, init 6 - just for learning, what does this do/refer to ?
<coz_> hyperstream_,  tell me when you have that all written down or PM me so we can get it without having to read inbetween posts
<grawity> jake__: I do (in Debian, but that's almost the same)
<coz_> hyperstream_,  init 6  is the reboot
<ardchoille> hyperstream_: reboot
<hyperstream_> ahh neato
<coz_> hyperstream_,  but PLEASE be sure you have uninstalled the driver you had
<jake__> do you know how to stop my users from being able to see the hidden system files on my server?....ie: .bashrc, etc
<coz_> hyperstream_,  and that should have been uninstalled via  hardware drivers
<hyperstream_> coz_, 100%
<coz_> ok
<grawity> jake__: Their own, or other users'?
<coz_> hyperstream_,  now if you want  PM me and tell me what I asked you to do
<coz_> :)
<hyperstream_> lol ok
<sixtila> is there a way I can change the right and left in cheese?
<jake__> well, if I log on via ftp their not shown, but if you use an FTP client all the hidden files on the server show up
<Shawn-> is there any way to recover user password in ubuntu
<grawity> Shawn-: No, but you can set a new one -- boot into "recovery mode", use the 'passwd <your_login_name>' command.
<Gozzy> .org
<llutz> jake__: hide_file=.*
<Shawn-> grawity
<Shawn-> oops I meant what do you mean
<thevishy> whats the range of ur temperature ? u can check it here
<Nemos> Hi. I'm trying to install the Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 on my new netbook using a 1GB USB disk. I downloaded the .iso and used Unetbootin to make the USB disk a bootable drive. I then restarted the computer and set the BIOS settings to boot from the USB disk, but I'm presented with the error: "Please remove disk or other media. Press any key to restart." What's gone wrong and how can I make...
<Almindor> hello
<Nemos> ...it work?
<thevishy> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Almindor> i got a non working dvd-rw disc here which reports in dmesg:
<llutz> jake__: man vsftpd.conf
<Almindor> [20870.710946] UDF-fs: No anchor found
<Almindor> [20870.710952] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<Almindor> I just want to reformat/blank the thing (dvd+rw)
<Shawn-> grawity how do I do it
<grawity> Shawn-: I just told you.
<tweakt> Anyone familiar with packaging of mozilla/xulrunner on ubuntu? trying to package and app and I need to figure out the right way to link against /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1.5/lib/... probably doing something wrong here.
<Almindor> but brasero is being stupid (no disc detected)
<jake__> I've checked the config and dont' see anything to hide them
<simion314> is it posible to install an older Xorg version in ubuntu? i am runing ubuntu 9.10 nut X sucks on my hardware, i had a greath experience with the X in 8.10 is it posible to install that versions? maybe others tried this before?
<Almindor> and I can't get dvd+rw-format to work on it either
<Shawn-> I'm actually on xubuntu can I still do it I don't see recovery
<Almindor> any ideas
<grawity> Shawn-: "Recovery mode" is an option in the boot menu, displayed when you turn in the computer.
<jake__> I'll try the "hide_files"............thanks guys
<llutz> jake__: therefor it's useful to read man-pages ;)
<Shawn-> grawity it shows at grub or at login sessions?
<grawity> jake__: But why would they need to be hidden? All of them belong to the user.
<grawity> Shawn-: Grub.
<thevishy> can anyone tell me the output of /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature ? I have it in the range of 85 degree .  is it normal ?
<jake__> but we only have one user account on the system
<llutz> thevishy: 40c here
<OerHeks> thevishy depends on the hardware
<Shawn-> Grawity how do I display grub if it doesn't show it by default
<grawity> Shawn-: What does it show?
<thevishy> thats very cool , wonder why its heating so much - yes but this has spiked since I installed the upgrade 2 days back
<Shawn-> Grawity nevermind it was escape
<thevishy> ofcourse my laptop is very hot but this has like become extreme and I suspect something related to do with kernel
<orly_owl> What VGA capture devices will work with Ubuntu?
<kurt_> ыыы
<Shawn-> grawity now what do I select at recovery menu
<grawity> Shawn-: "Root shell"
<Shawn-> grawity and now I just change the users password?
<grawity> Shawn-: Yes. (And it would be good to remove old keyrings from ~user/.gnome2/keyrings/, as they are useless without that password.)
<n64> per ubuntu in italiano cosa si puo fare
<Guest46980> hey
<Shawn-> grawity thanks got it
<Guest46980> i just installed ubuntu
<ardchoille> !it | n64
<ubottu> n64: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest46980> i am not good with linux
<Guest46980> but then i was sick of windows
<psinetic_> !language | psinetic_
<ubottu> psinetic_, please see my private message
<Guest46980> and i think windows 7 is too expensive
<psinetic_> ok it works
<thevishy> u can learn linux easily not  big deal
<Guest46980> yeah i guess
<thevishy> you are in the right place
<znrf> hi, does someone know how to tell firefox to use nautilus when uploading a file ?
<Guest46980> its worth a try
<Guest46980> ohh ok
<thevishy> surely
<legend2440> i added a custom entry menu to /etc/grub.d/40_custom for Clonezilla and then did  sudo update-grub  but when i hit shift at boot and grub menu comes up  there is no Clonezilla  entry there. has anyone tried this ?
<znrf> i mean, to open nautilus to search a file to upload instead of the default firefox file explorer who don't have true thumblnails
<Guest46980> i did try to upgrade the nvidia drivers
<Guest46980> and it all crashed
<Guest46980> so i had to reinstall again
<Guest46980> and i dunn think its a good idea to try updating the graphic drivers
<Guest46980> i'm from australia
<wxidong> hello
<Guest46980> hello
<psinetic_> what's the channel for ubuntu administrators? i have a question to ask them.
<Guest46980> So all people in this channel are ubuntu users
<llutz> znrf: get firefox-source, change it, compile it, use it
<DaIRC48062> What should I do first? apt-get update or apt-get upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Guest46980: try and keep drivers up to date, they will give bug fixes and maybe performance increases
<nute> What should I do first? apt-get update or apt-get upgrade?
<llutz> DaIRC48062: update
<grawity> nute: Update.
<IRC-666> hey guys
<nute> ok
<Guest46980> hey
<Guest46980> people
<ActionParsnip> Guest46980: yes we are all users
<nute> and then apt-get gnome right?
<znrf> llutz: ok, but are you sure it's possible to do that modifing the firefox source code ?
<IRC-666> LOL guys
<IRC-666> just LOL
<IRC-666> xD
<psinetic_> ActionParsnip, do you know the channel for the ubuntu irc admins? where they discuss things with irc chat members?
<IRC-666> n e chat speak?
<nute> llutz, grawity: after i update and upgrade i can install gnome by apt-get gnome right?
<IRC-666> chatspeakers?
<ActionParsnip> psinetic_: there will be soe OPs in here, there #motu too
<IRC-666> chatspk?
<ActionParsnip> !motu | psinetic_
<ubottu> psinetic_: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<qqqq> I'm mexican am I allowed to use ubuntu someone said u wouldn't let me cuz ur racist pigs
<ActionParsnip> qqqq: no we are not, its against channel rules
<ctmjr> nute: sudo apt-get install gnome
<llutz> nute: apt-get install ...
<Shawn-> How do you change remote viewing settings on Xubuntu
<CShadowRun> Indeed, ubuntu is free for all, including mexicans :P
<qqqq> gnome is racist to little people
<nute> ok thanks
<CShadowRun> but nice trolling
<qqqq> my uncle is a little person
<BaBy> hai
<IRC-666> Aciid: wat channel rules?
<IRC-666> ActionParsnip
<IRC-666> actually
<tweakt> qqqq = troll plz kick
<ActionParsnip> IRC-666: sup
<qqqq> gnome is an offencive term
<BaBy> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<CShadowRun> tweakt: if he carries on i'll call the ops to boot him
<qqqq> yeah kick the mexican because he has feelings
 * grawity sighs.
<sandra_> ciao
<ActionParsnip> qqqq: its not, its a fictional race of people
<IRC-666> i'm jew and i'm racist
 * sAnta89_ sighs with grawity.
<llutz> kindergarten-holidays
<LjL> !ops | IRC-666
<ubottu> IRC-666: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<psinetic_> ActionParsnip, isn't it something like #ubuntuops or something like that?
<qqqq> ok so then your saying calling someone black a slave is ok?
<ActionParsnip> psinetic_: try it, its free to try ;)
<CShadowRun> jpds and qqqq
<qqqq> becuause they don't exist
<znrf> llutz: i downloaded firefox source code usin apt-get source firefox, but can't figure out where i must place "nautilus"
<Imaginativeone> how do I fix my Read-only file system?
<coz_> yikes  guys   ethnic slurring?
<ActionParsnip> qqqq: thats different and this thread is offtopic for this channel
<qqqq> you brought it up
<grawity> s/thread/discussion/
<ActionParsnip> qqqq: i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> znrf: it's up to you to find it out
<gsedej> Hi! How to do translation for NEW LANGUAGE on LP (open permission)? https://translations.launchpad.net/gloobus/gloobus-0.4
<BeerSerc_> Hi there. I have a huge WTF to ask: I have installed (k)ubuntu 9.10 ob both my father's and my sister's pc. two totally different machines, 32 vs 64bit, 5y old vs brand new. after 1 week the newer and after 4 weeks now the older pc both failed to boot with the same problem: UUID of / partition not found. Problem solved in both cases by telling grub2 to stop using UUID's at all, via liveCD chroot. At first I assumed it can happen on one machine. But no
<Shawn-> How stable is Xubuntu 9.10?
<qqqq> why your the racist one
<Hajex> hi ..I want to know ..mu system became so slow after upgrading to 9.04 ..if I format it and reinstall fresh copy will be ok?
<qqqq> you should leave
<ActionParsnip> Shawn: its fine
<znrf> llutz: but are you sure it's possible to do ?
<grawity> !ops | qqqq
<ubottu> qqqq: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MenZa> qqqq: Please stop.
<nute> yum update should update ubuntu right?
<coz_> Shawn-,  it should be fine
<ActionParsnip> qqqq: if you read above I was never racist
<llutz> znrf: since its all only software, yes
<qqqq> DON'T LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE THEY ARE ALL RACIST LIERS
<ActionParsnip> qqqq: take it to offtopic
<qqqq> DON'T LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE THEY ARE ALL RACIST LIERS
<FloodBot2> qqqq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nute> yum update should update ubuntu right?
<Shawn-> coz_, How do I change on Xubuntu to allow remote viewing
<CShadowRun> \o/
<llutz> znrf: it makes no sense, but try it
<psinetic_> lol wow what a loser
<george> hey
<ActionParsnip> nute: didnt think ubuntu had yum
<Imaginativeone> how do I fix my Read-only file system?
<grawity> nute: well, Ubuntu is Debian-based, and uses apt -- so 'yum' will only update a few packages.
<coz_> Shawn-,  that one you got me on  let me see if there is a specific xubuntu channle  hold on
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Debian has.
<znrf> llutz: why it makes no sense ?
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: try booting to liveCD and fscking your partitions
<coz_> Shawn-,  there is   just type      /join #xubuntu
<Imaginativeone> ActionParsnip: thanks
<znrf> llutz: i need to have thumnails cause i work a lot with pictures
<ActionParsnip> grawity: i see, just going by the bot factoid ;)
<Shawn-> coz_, Alrighty
<llutz> znrf: you want to replace a fileselect-dialog with an application.... senseless
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: read the man pages
<znrf> llutz: i need to upload a lot of pictures all the day, but firefox don't show thumbnails
<Imaginativeone> it seems to be doing that automatically.  Should I let it run?
<Hajex> hi ..I want to know ..mu system became so slow after upgrading to 9.04 ..if I format it and reinstall fresh copy, will it be ok?
<znrf> llutz: but fileselect-dialog do not provide thumbnail view
<coz_> Shawn-,  I have way too little experience with xubuntu to guide any one    on locating anything
<BeerSerc_> is anybody going to answer my question?
<znrf> it's really anoying
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: tell fsck to fix stuff and then it may mount rw as the default in fstab is if you get issues, mount read only
<nute> grawity: but when i do apt-get install update it says apt command not found
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: i would
<llutz> znrf: change it if you need/want it
<ActionParsnip> nute: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<grawity> BeerSerc: They would if they knew the answer.
<maxstirner> hello, my flash isnt playing back videos on current.com. cant find any bugs related to that
<Shawn-> coz_, Well on Ubuntu its just in the settings I dont understand where it would be on here... Unless its not there by default?
<nute> ActionPasnip: that is what i did
<BeerSerc> grawity: but there has to be someone who can answer me if that problem has been seen before?!
<grawity> nute: It's apt-get.   Not apt, not apt -get, not apt --get.
<nute> ActionPasnip: I get sudo: apt-get: command not found
<coz_> Shawn-,  yeah that's what I meant  I really dont know
<ActionParsnip> nute: oh boy
<grawity> BeerSerc: Dunno. Maybe in ##linux...
<nute> grawity: I receive this error sudo: apt-get: command not found
<grawity> nute: uhh. Do you have dpkg then?
<nute> What is dpkg?
<ActionParsnip> nute: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com   and download and install apt-get using dpkg
<BeerSerc> grawity: this is definitely not a linux question but a ubuntu specific extremely critical problem imho
<ActionParsnip> nute: its the backend of apt-get
<ActionParsnip> nute: you will need to reinstall apt-get using the deb
<LjL> nute: type "which dpkg". what's the output?
<znrf> llutz: is it the nsFilePicker.cpp file i must change ?
<dooglus> hi guys
<nute> ./usr/bin/which: no dpkg in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/root/bin)
<dooglus> can someone help me get my USB mouse working please?
<llutz> znrf: dunno
<grawity> nute: So. You sure it is Ubuntu?
<nute> how do install dpkg using puTTY?
<dooglus> nute: dpkg is /usr/bin/dpkg
<znrf> llutz: ok i'll try to find help on mozilla chan
<znrf> thanks
<ActionParsnip> nute: if the site wasnt down you would be ok
<LjL> nute: what's the output of "lsb_release -a"
<ActionParsnip> LjL: read my mind
<nute> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<LjL> nute: output of "cat /etc/issue2
<llutz> nute: cat /etc/issue
<LjL> nute: output of "cat /etc/issue"
<BeerSerc> nute: what's the output of "dmesg -r"
<nute> CentOS release 5.4 (Final)
<nute> Kernel \r on an \m
<grawity> . . .
<ActionParsnip> LjL: nice catch
<llutz> rofl
<hamzaatova2> how can you extract files from exe so you can install them?
<nute> It looks like I have CentOS =(
<ActionParsnip> nute: centOS isnt supported here
<hamzaatova2> wh y is that?   http://yfrog.com/ca36511413p
<LjL> nute: it does indeed. try #centos
<hamzaatova2> why i cant connect the internet with the guest user????
<dooglus> can someone help me get my USB mouse working please?
<nute> Which OS is easier to use CentOS or Ubuntu?
<BeerSerc> nute: stay with CentOS, ubuntu fails to boot after some weeks ....
<hsmak> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has been down for long time :'(
<LjL> nute: for that, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<grawity> hamzaatova2: What .exe is that?
<Jguy> Hi, I was in the middle of a file transfer last night so I left my computer running....when I woke up this morning, the login screen was showing and I was completly logged out, but the system didn't restart itself, as the uptime shows a little over 11 hours
<hedkandi> hi
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova2: you flipped your video, you probably pressed a key combo
<Jguy> Ubuntu 9.10 x64, is there a setting somewhere that would cause this?
<Imaginativeone> jguy: that happened to me as well
<nute> Jguy are you from eathena?
<Jguy> yes.
<hamzaatova2> grawity, icq
<nute> nice to meet you
<Imaginativeone> and my filesystem is also "invalid"
<Jguy> Uhh, quite
<Jguy> I guess
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova2: in windows you can hold ctrl+alt and press the cursor keys to flip the screen round, not sure in Linux
<Jguy> Imaginativeone, I...didn't check my filesystem
<l0gin> hi all
<hyperstream_> coz_, if still here mate, could you check your Message
<Jguy> Imaginativeone, all looks good here....really strange that it would boot me out of my session, even with a file transfer going
<jrib> BeerSerc: well did you check if the uuid's changed?
<BeerSerc> jrib: the UUID's for / were simply missing
<BeerSerc> no uuid at all
<jrib> BeerSerc: how did you ascertain that?
<l0gin> I have installed apache2, I'm using netbeans to develop and I need my useraccount to have r/w perms for /var/www, so I've sudo chmod g+rwx /var/www R after a sudo usermod -a -G www-data:www-data myuseraccount, but still I'm not able to write as myuseraccount
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova2: theres a reflect option in xrandr
<BeerSerc> jrib: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<rahil> hi,is there any alternate to autodesk maya in linux?
<jrib> BeerSerc: have you set one now?
<BeerSerc> jrib: both systems have 3 partitions, and in both cases there was none for root anymore
<BeerSerc> jrib: nope, I changed grub's setup to use /dev/sda1 again
<motown> !equivalents | rahil
<Hajex> hi ..I want to know ..mu system became so slow after upgrading to 9.04 ..if I format it and reinstall fresh copy, will it be ok?
<ubottu> rahil: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<lolmac> Hi, i recently installed ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10, both are really similar and i have the same problem on both, when i used ubuntu 7.04 and i think even 8.04, i didn't had this problem, i could create an adsl connection and use with my wired connection, so i don't understand why ubuntu 9.1 has to disconnect the wired connection to dial the dsl (pppoe) connection, i've tried using pppoeconf too, and it doesn't work: the wired connection was set to ifupdown(eth0) and
<maxstirner> hello, my flash isnt playing back videos on current.com. cant find any bugs related to that
<jrib> BeerSerc: does blkid also not return a uuid for /@
<BeerSerc> jrib: I dont live where those pc's are, so I cannot tell you, and I think by now, theres an UUID again in /dev/disk, but it wasnt there once, so the system did not boot at all
<m0nkfish> can you restrict the size of a directory
<jrib> BeerSerc: have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<BeerSerc> jrib: that is, even after rebooting several times ....
<preetam> how to change the login screen in ubuntu 9.10
<BeerSerc> jrib: I googled it
<BeerSerc> jrib: I can also try and see if its on bugs.ubuntu.com, but even if it is, I have never seen a bug fixed there, it's always: "wait for next release" and marked fixed ...
<mlaci> hi guys! i've just bought a kickass acer laptop and lshw shows the network interfaces but ifconfig doesn't. the chips are bcm5784m for wired and intel wifi link 500 for wireless. please somebody help me
<jrib> BeerSerc: that's generally how stable releases work unless it's a major bug or security issue
<coz_> mlaci,  if no one here has any suggestions you could try ##linux channel also :)
<BeerSerc> jrib: aye, but not booting is only stable or major if you have a very interesting definition of stable and major ...
<mlaci> coz_, thanks for the idea ;)
<jrib> BeerSerc: I was merely responding to your comment about bugs in general
<motown> preetam, with some minor tweak you can do that, this link looks promising http://lionlix.wordpress.com/2009/10/23/hack-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-gdm-login-screen/
<BeerSerc> jrib: I know. I also see that it has to be like that in some cases, for stable releases. but I have seen a lot of people revert to windows after an standard upgrade broke their wpa on ubuntu on eees, and it wasnt fixed. so the regression was an update, but no update to fix it?
<BeerSerc> for example
<rahilm> i have heard there is theme support for grub2. Does karmic support it? It is called gfxemu i think
<Hajex> hi ... my system became so slow after upgrading to 9.04.. is there any advice?
<jrib> BeerSerc: I don't know the specifics, but most of the time a kernel update breaks something it's because users built the drivers themselves instead of using the repositories
<coz_> rahilm,   a clean install of karmic should have grub2 beta by default
<thevishy> guys please have a look @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8485283#post8485283 regarding laptop heating , please help if u have solutions
<thevishy> thanks
<rahilm> coz_, then how do i enable theme support?
<jrib> BeerSerc: anyway, I would check if the disk actually has a uuid or not so you can know if the issue is that the uuid got blanked somehow or the disk had the uuid but the kernel couldn't find it by uuid for some reason
<coz_> rahilm,   getting the themes going is not "too" difficult  but you may get more out of googling   grub2 change background
<coz_> rahilm,  well chaning the grub menu background in grub two ...well...let me find a link
<rahilm> coz_, i know how to change backgrounds and fonts i am talking about something i saw in arch forums
<BeerSerc> jrib: I will do so when I am home next time. but nevertheless, it's quite shining a very bad light on linux for outsiders and ubuntu for insiders imho, that 2 different systems died the same way within weeks, on a stable distribution...
<coz_> rahilm,  oh?   I dont know what you saw
<m0nkfish> thevishy what laptop do you have?
<jrib> BeerSerc: bugs happen, all you can do is fix them and move on
<Stavros> hello
<rahilm> they show some themes here [20:26] *** ding__ quit (Success )
<rahilm> [20:26] *** Guest34681 quit (Success )
<rahilm> [20:26] <motown> preetam, with some minor tweak you can do that, this link looks promising
<Stavros> i need to upgrade from hardy, but do-release-upgrade does not find any new distributions
<rahilm> like grub.gibbit.com
<jrib> !upgrade > Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros, please see my private message
<almostAg33k> Can anyone help me get the drivers for my graphics card? I have a Radeon x1200 Series. and  I use Jaunty Jackalope 9.04
<Stavros> jrib: ah, thanks
<jrib> Stavros: by default LTS releases only look for other LTS releases to upgrade to, check your update-manager preferences
<Stavros> jrib: i thought so, but this is a headless server.. i'll look into the page you linked to, thanks
<jrib> Stavros: right, there should still be some way to configure that option, just not sure where
<Stavros> jrib: it was in the page you linked, it found intrepid now
<preetam> rahilm please send me the link
<jrib> Stavros: cool
<Stavros> i have to do karmic -> intrepid -> jaunty -> karmic, huh :/
<Stavros> erm
<Stavros> hardy
<jrib> Stavros: yeah, might be worth waiting for lucid, to just do hardy -> lucid
<rahilm> preetam, which one??
<rahilm> bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=56576
<dannek7> hey all
<oga__> hey all... i accidentally deleted my sound button from my panel but i can't seem to add it from the menu any ideas?
<c0p3rn1c> how do you fix the dual screen flash fullscreen problem?
<c0p3rn1c> oga__, 1 sec I'll check
<hamzaatova2> who is there? - i saw someting blinking
<oga__> 9.10... if you care.. recently upgraded
<c0p3rn1c> oga__, isnt it in your add to panel menu ?
<Snossages> can anyone explain why there are 2 application switchers?
<Snossages> if I hit alt-tab, I get one.  If I hit windows-tab, I get a totally different one
<winger> so many people
<giannis> kalispera paidia!!
<oga__> hey.... does anybody know the command to install the panel widget that controls sound in ubuntu 9.10
<shill> Just installed 9.10 64bit, and cant get flash stuff to work, like youtube. Been googling for an hour. Any way to fix this on 64bit?
<phyrrus> hey, in nm-applet under wifi it says "device not ready" how do I make it well... "ready"
<phyrrus> oga__ its gnome-volume-control
<boomernang> shill, what have you tried installing? the 32bit flash works fine on 64bit.
<shill> ok, i think i have only tried 64bit flash
<giannis> paidia kserei kanenas apo entoles sto sistima unix
<shill> i'll try 32
<giannis> ??
<oCean_> !gr | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Snossages> phyrrus: does your wifi card have a power switch?  some laptops make you flip a switch or push a button to activate wifi.   Could also be a missing driver.
<ActionParsnip> shill: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> shill: gives you flash
<boomernang> shill, :) 32bit will work fine.. also, IF you have an issue with 'clicking' on the player, and not being able pause or fast forward, this is an easy quick fix - http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<shill> i think i tried that, reinstalling it now though
<ActionParsnip> shill: can you give a pastebin of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<shill> ii  flashplugin-installer                 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1                   Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<shill> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                   10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1                   Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transit
<ActionParsnip> shill: i said a pastebin\
<ActionParsnip> !paste | shill
<ubottu> shill: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<shill> i dont know what that means sorry
<giannis> paidia me poia entoli sindeomai se kapoio kanali
<giannis> ??
<boomernang> !gr giannis
<LjL> !gr | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ActionParsnip> shill: multiple lines pasted in irc sroll te channel and is not fair to other users, use a pastebin and you can paste THOUSANDS of lines and only paste a single lined link
<Bashar> when i attach my blackberry on ubuntu to copy images and files i can see folders, when i start copying pictures is SO slow and copies only first few KBs ten start giving this error message in /var/log/messages: usb 8-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
<ActionParsnip> shill: you put the text in the pastebin and click paste, it generates a link you can paste in the channel
<shill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/339998/
<phyrrus> msg ActionParsnip can you help me please
<ActionParsnip> shill: ok lets get you fixed up
<dooglus> can someone help me get my USB mouse working please?
<shill> lol, i think i fixed it
<ActionParsnip> shill: cool
<shill> the issue was, noscript was blocking yting
<ActionParsnip> !ask | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bashar> dooglus: what problem you are facing with your USB mouse ?
<ActionParsnip> shill: as long as you got the gold
<dooglus> Bashar: the light comes on, but it doesn't work
<dooglus> Bashar: also, some of my memory sticks don't work
<Bashar> dooglus: the red light of the optical mouse ?
<Snossages> dooglus: sounds more like a bad USB port...  power but no data
<dooglus> Bashar: and also my phone, when I plug it into the USB port, doesn't mount the mass storage devices
<dooglus> Snossages: it's fine if I boot from a live USB stick
<Bashar> dooglus: what do you see in /var/log/messages when you plug things ?
<Snossages> dooglus: curious
<Bashar> dooglus: open a terminal and tail -f /var/log/messages then plug the memory stick or ur phone and see what do u get
<dooglus> Bashar: I see 2 lines:
<dooglus> Dec 12 15:23:18 chris-laptop kernel: [138884.788168] usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<dooglus> Dec 12 15:23:18 chris-laptop kernel: [138884.971436] usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: use pastebin
<dooglus> Bashar: that's for the mouse
<conb123> Hey how can i use a mount path with spaces in fstab, can i use quotations? For instance can i put /dev/sda1 "/media/Windows XP" ntfs ro,user,auto,noexec,umask=0 0 0 ?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I do if I have a bunch of stuff to paste
<phyrrus> how do I make my wifi device ready? it is currently not ready
<Bashar> dooglus: i'm almost facing the same issue with my blackberry, i see the folders but i get "usb 8-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14"
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: i dont see a question, ask again
<dooglus> Bashar: did you try it from the live CD or USB?
<Bashar> your face is low speed, my face is high speed
<phyrrus> how do I make my wifi device ready? it is currently not ready
<deeperror> conb123: can you use   Windows\ XP
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<llutz> conb123: use \040
<jacquesdupontd> i'm with a friend
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: ok can you give a pastebin of: sudo lshw -C network; ifconfig; sudo iwlist scan
<Bashar> dooglus: im on PC and plugged the blackerry to copy photos and got this "usb 8-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14"
<ActionParsnip> !paste | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<llutz> conb123: first\040second   instead of "first second"
<jacquesdupontd> that has a macbook pro and needs to read an ext3 partition and to have rw permissions on it, i dont' know any software to do it can someone help me please ?
<conb123> Deeperror: So it's /dev/sda1 /media/Windows\ XP ntfs ro,user,auto,noexec,umask=0 0 0 then?
<Hajex> hi ... my system became so slow after upgrading to 9.04.. is there any advice?
<dooglus> Bashar: I find that the USB port is only messed up if I boot from the hard drive;  if I boot from a live CD it's fine
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to connect to my windows computer which is on the local and so is my ubuntu. How do I connect to a tightvnc server by remote desktop viewer?
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: is the mac running MacOS?
<Bashar> dooglus: which OS version?
<deeperror> conb123: use what llutz says    /dev/sda1 /media/Windows\040XP ntfs
<llutz> conb123: Windows\040XP
<dooglus> Bashar: I'm thinking that reinstalling the appropriate packages may fix it, but don't know which they might be.  it's ubuntu 9.10
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, yes hehe otherwise would be ultra easy :)
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: macOS isnt supported here
<conb123> Awesome thanks a lot
<mleger> hello all.. have a noob questions and I was hoping someone can help me. How can I "wrap" google chrome so that it'll use the default theme in ubuntu rather than it's own theme?
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to connect to my windows computer which is on the local and so is my ubuntu. How do I connect to a tightvnc server by remote desktop viewer? I do 192.168.0.1:5900 and type the password but it says auth failed
<mleger> it doesnt look very "native" as it is
<Bashar> dooglus: i read onlin ethat the kernel needs usb-storage to be compiled with it
<Bashar> maybe usb-storage package is curropted at ur installation
<conb123> llutz: Also will that have write permissions when it is mounted?
<winger>  Who recommended an editor similar to EDITPLUS can search keywords in the directory
<winger> Desirable to have cross-indexing feature
<winger> I would like to audit some code to find loopholes
<winger> WINDOWS again I am in the task can be accomplished using only EDITPLUS
<winger>  I was a newbie in LINUX
<FloodBot2> winger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winger> Who has good ideas
<llutz> !ntfs-3g > conb123
<ubottu> conb123, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: i'll need that output to help
<dooglus> Bashar: that's not a package if it's something that has to be built in to the kernel
<dooglus> Bashar: and one of my memory sticks still works just fine
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, ok so basicly you know how to do but as we are on a ubuntu help channel you don't wanna tell me that's it ? please i'm helping everybody on ubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu-fr all the time i just need a simple answer would be cool to have someone answering me, it's at least for a ubuntu disk so it has a rapport with it
<conb123> llutz: Right then ok
<mleger> anyone?
<phyrrus> actioparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340003/
<llutz> conb123: you have "ro" in options ...
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: its offtopic here, you are running MacOS to access a partition, so you want #mac or some apple mac channel and they will tell you how mac os can access ext3
<phyrrus> ActionParsnip did you get it?
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, ##apple here on freenode servers
<Snossages> jacquesdupontd: you would do better in a mac help channel, because the mac is what's having the problem.  That said, I monitor some mac help channels and I don't know of a way to mount ext3 rw in mac os x.
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, thx a lot :)
<lmaowaffle> hidey ho, kids
<gdiz> hey everyone, I would like to control the master volume from shell/ssh would you know how to do that (i.e. set master volume to 20%)
<lmaowaffle> any of you know how to make use of git-drm for radeonhd cards?
<lmaowaffle> (in karmic)
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: yeah, looks like its running ok, you found an ESSID, ywire
<llutz> gdiz: try aumix, alsamixer
<phyrrus> i set that yes
<Bashar> dooglus: memory sticks might be only only one, i noticed many devices thats not formatted for linux works only on windows
<gdiz> llutz, I'll play around see what I can find.  thanks
<oCean_> jacquesdupontd: hard to find a real solution. Quick searches on google only result in 'promising' projects
<yadudoc> Hi , I just attached an external Harddrive to my laptop and top says mount.ntfs is taking a lot of processor power.. does anyone know why this is happening..?
<dooglus> Bashar: but everything works from the live CD...
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: if you install wicd you will need to tell it you use wlan0 as wifi and it will work fine
<lmaowaffle> yadudoc: unclean shutdown probably
<phyrrus> ActionParsnip, but I wish to be able to now pick up my laptop and go upstairs.. without a cable, it dosnt work just disconnects
<Yanick_> hi. Is there some special security setting that prevents two computers running Ubuntu 9.10 to see (ping) each other over LAN?
<jacquesdupontd> ive seen that oCean_ that's why i was thinking maybe i could get the last news on a channel but thx a lot to at least try to help me instead of reading rules all the time oCean_
<phyrrus> ok, how do i do that?
<xaashi2> hi,  i have a machine in a bad state, is it possible to boot an ubuntu live usb with ssh running with a default  username/password
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: sudo apt-get install wicd     you will then be able to use the wifi
<oCean_> jacquesdupontd: I'm not familiair with mac os at all, is it possible to mount NFS ?
<freaky[t]> how can I see, what kind of graphiccard i have and what kind of slot it uses i mean PCIe or whatever?
<erUSUL> Yanick_: no; unless you installed some firewall
<phyrrus> ok.. but how do i connect?
<Yanick_> erUSUL, I did not
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: lspci | grep -i vga
<jacquesdupontd> oCean_, ntfs for sure
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, thank you
<deeperror> Yanick_: pastebin    'iptables -L'
<Snossages> oCean_: yes, mac os x includes r/o support for ntfs.  r/w is possible through various 3rd party means.
<Bashar> dooglus: the same exact livecd was installed without any update from ubuntu update for any lib or something ?
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: wicd will do it, use the wired connection to install it
<phyrrus> k
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, it doesnt tell me what slot it uses (PCI/AGP or whatever)?
<oCean_> jacquesdupontd: Snossages I meant NFS, the network filesystem
<Yanick_> deeperror, http://paste2.org/p/558575
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: maybe "sudo lshw" or "sudo dmidecode"
<Snossages> oCean_: yes, there is support for nfs as well, though it isn't emphasized or optimized
<oCean_> jacquesdupontd: that way you could access the (remote ext3) filesystem over network. I have no idea whether that is supported by mac os though
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, ok thakn you
<Yanick_> deeperror, both access internet fine, but can't ping each other
<deeperror> Yanick_: what are their IP addresses?
<Bashar> dooglus: i'm going to test my blackberry mass storage on my other windows PC and see if it works or not
<phyrrus> ActionParsnip, how do I use wifi with wicd?
<jacquesdupontd> oCean_, thx i found a wat
<ElVillanoMen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/339956/
<dannek7> I had eclipse installed and running on my machine (ubuntu) However, I was attempting to add some addons to it, and now it only starts if I am in root
<dannek7> <dannek7> otherwise, it cannot find numerous plugins
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: run it and it will be childishly obvious
<jacquesdupontd> oCean_, ext2fs for mac os
<Yanick_> deeperror, 192.168.0.101 and 102. Both have same netmask, same wireless settings
<Snossages> jacquesdupontd: would you mind sharing what you found?  I'd be interested to know myself
<phyrrus> ok.. is it gui?
<oCean_> jacquesdupontd: ah well, hope that'll work..
<quizme> anybody here know how to get sound to work on Logitech ClearChat Wireless USB headset ?  (my sound works using regular speaker headphones, but not via USB)
<mleger> hey all, if an application is not using the default theme I have set up can I "wrap" it?
<jacquesdupontd> Snossages, i just said it
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: you will need to tell wicd the name of your wireless interface, you use wlan0
<mleger> if you need more detail ask me, but I'd love to get some help here...
<jacquesdupontd> Snossages, https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<phyrrus> how do i do that?
<winger> HI !!!!!!!! Who recommended an editor similar to EDITPLUS can search keywords in the directory.Desirable to have cross-indexing feature.I would like to audit some code
<Snossages> jacquesdupontd: sorry, missed it in the flow.  Thanks!
<jacquesdupontd> oCean_, i'm gonna tell you that in a sec
<jacquesdupontd> Snossages, no problem i'm here to help
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: its in the settings/preferences. Why don't you try it to see what the deal is, you'll find its very smple
<phyrrus> i use fluxbox.. so i dont have that menu
<Yanick_> deeperror, when I do a traceroute, I get two results : 192.168.0.101 (my ip address)
<jape> hi i have problem with my sound card i have a laptop and my speakers on laptop work fine but when i plug in headphon or other speaker is not working i using ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> winger: do you want to search the content of files or just for names?
<rodgerr> Is ther a way to tell what
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to connect to my windows computer which is on the local and so is my ubuntu. How do I connect to a tightvnc server by remote desktop viewer? I do 192.168.0.1:5900 and type the password but it says auth failed
<winger>  content of files
<ActionParsnip> winger: please use my nick if you are addressing me
<deeperror> Yanick_: can you ping the router?
<Yanick_> deeperror, yes
<ActionParsnip> winger: see how my text to you highlights, thats not an accident
<rodgerr> piece of hardware is causing the system to freeze up for 10 to 20 seconds and then clear itself?
<Bashar> and works fine on windows vista...
<Bashar> i really hate it
<rodgerr> Is there a way to tell which
<Bashar> when it works on windows :@
<ActionParsnip> winger: there is a command called grep you can search recursively through files for a string
<Bashar> windows are like women, cant live with them and can't live without them
<Hajex> hi ... my system became so slow after upgrading to 9.04.. is there any advice?
<Bashar> Hajex: upgrade to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Hajex: what video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Bashar: why?
<erUSUL> winger: use something like ctags?
<Snossages> Bashar: curious problem you've got...  you say it all works when you try from a livecd, but USB is failing when you try from your persistent installation?
<Bashar> ActionParsnip: because its latest version
<winger> thx !!! i will try it
<Bashar> Snossages: no me, thats dooglus who works on liveCD but not OS
<ActionParsnip> Bashar: so, jaunty still has 10 months support and will still get updates, just like karmic
<Hajex> ActionParsnip : ATI radeon
<Snossages> oh gotcha
<Bashar> Snossages: with me on linux it give reset high speed error thing,e on windows it works
<gdiz> llutz, thanks aumix did the trick for me
<ActionParsnip> Hajex: thought so, remove the ati driver, then reinstall it
<jape> hi i have problem with my sound card i have a laptop and my speakers on laptop work fine but when i plug in headphon or other speaker is not working i using ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Bashar: just because karmic is newer doesnt make it any better, just has a different kernel and has updates for longer than jaunty
<phyrrus> ActionParsnip: wicd is installed and ran.. how do i tell it i use wlan0?
<Hajex> ActionParsnip: but how ?? it's not appear in restricted driver like before
<aliquerer> Need LyX help!
<Snossages> Bashar: gotcha.  I wish I knew more about it.  I'm still on my 1st ubuntu machine and USB has worked flawlessly- well, at least every device that I had drivers for.
<freaky[t]> can anyone tell me how I can find out if I have a PCI-e thingy in my computer? I wanna buy new graphics card ;D
<ActionParsnip> Hajex: dpkg -l | grep -i radeon    may show the driver you have installed
<Bashar> ActionParsnip: well i run 8.10 and fine with it :P,
<quizme> anybody know about sound here ?
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: look at the complete lspci output
<Bashar> btw ATI has native linux drive on their website
<Bashar> might help
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, ok thanks
<nute> What is easier to setup than VNC to connect to the ubuntu desktop?
<llutz> freaky[t]: open case, have a look, decide
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to connect to my windows computer which is on the local and so is my ubuntu. How do I connect to a tightvnc server by remote desktop viewer? I do 192.168.0.1:5900 and type the password but it says auth failed
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: you should see something like 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port
<ActionParsnip> Bashar: exactly, so you know that newer is not always beter
<Bashar> thanks god i have dual video cards, when my ATI give issues i switch to Intel's (thinkpad W500)
<Snossages> erUSUL: is that a reliable method?  I'd think it would be much faster/more accurate to physically look inside the case
<nute> aaron11 I have the same problem as you
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: click wicd and you will see the preferences button, click it. try stuff ot dude, you will learn more than me holding your hand 100% of the time
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, does this mean that i REALLY have a PCI-e slot: 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
<freaky[t]>  ?
<aliquerer> LyX Help: Problems with swedish references. it cant handle swedish letters
<nute> aaron11: how do you start VNC?
<llutz> freaky[t]: you also can look into your mainboards manual
<phyrrus> i have no clue what your talking about ActionParsnip.
<aaron11> nute: What?
<aaron11> nute: Its a tightVnc
<freaky[t]> llutz, i dont know if i have any mainboard manual
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: yep; you can consult the otherboard manual too (online)
<llutz> freaky[t]: open case, have a look, decide
<nute> aaron11: how do you start VNC on the ubuntu server?
<deeperror> Yanick_: can you pastebin /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts
<jason1> hello all, some1 has hacked one of my ubuntu servers he is running ircd proces on it but i don't see ircd running because he has manipulated the process, but i see that my server is listening on port 6667 , i would like to find out the process name please, or i would like to recover the folder Unreal3.2 please
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: in the top left corner do you have a wicd icon?
<phyrrus> no..
<phyrrus> and I use fluxbox
<deeperror> Yanick_: and maybe ifconfig as well
<llutz> jason1: netstat, lsof
<cih997> hi, i ve got video card with sound input recognized in ubuntu as device for sound input. How can i set this input to output via my sound card?
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, do I need to consult the otherboard manual if I have this PCI Express thing listed? i mean, can i allready be sure that i have an PCI-e thingy on my mainboard?
<grawity> jason1: sudo netstat -lptn | grep :6667
<aaron11> nute: Ubuntu is going to be the client computer
<jason1> ok let me try guys
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: ok it will be in the system tray then, near the time
<Snossages> I'm curious why there are two application switchers- there's a fast one bound to alt-tab, and a slow one bound to windows-tab.  Any takers?
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: ok then run wicd wherever it appears in the fluxmenu
<meee> I'm trying to connect to a cisco vpn from our lab. We have a server in our lab that is connected to the university's main server. lab's server can use the vpn (windows). I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and with nm-applet I can connect to vpn but can not recieve any packet (ifconfig's RX is 0). anyone can help?
<phyrrus> 0k
<grawity> jason1: Btw, random idea: Install your own ircd, and set it to log everything.
<phyrrus> ActionParsnip:  I still have no icon
<Yos> I had to do a re-install and again I have no sound on startup
<nute> How do I check the version of ubuntu?
<rodgerr> Is there a way to tell which piece of hardware is causing the system to freeze up for 10 to 20 seconds and then clear itself?  Under Windoz XP the same system rebooted every few minutes - Under Ubuntu it just stops working and then clears up....I would like to find the hardware doing the damage and replace it....
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: ok then reboot, it should automagically load
<nute> How do I check the version of ubuntu?
<SkyNETxxx> Hello...
<phyrrus> ok..
<ActionParsnip> nute: lsb_release -c
<bazhang> !version | nute
<ubottu> nute: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<meee> nute: lsb_release
<nute> Thanks
<SkyNETxxx> Please, help:
<SkyNETxxx> nick:~$ sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/Test
<SkyNETxxx> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/Test: No such file or directory
<Hajex> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<llutz> SkyNETxxx: sudo mkdir /mnt/Test
<booboo> guys,,, last updates put the universal access icon in the systray... or I did something...how to remove this again?
<nute> What is easier to setup than VNC to connect to the ubuntu desktop?
<SkyNETxxx> Thanks...
<llutz> SkyNETxxx: just read errors
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: i would be sure
<aaron11> nute: Ubuntu is going to be the client computer
<Snossages> rodgerr: there's probably a more elegant way, but I'm old-school...  I just disconnect stuff one at a time until the problem goes away
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to connect to my windows computer which is on the local and so is my ubuntu. How do I connect to a tightvnc server by remote desktop viewer? I do 192.168.0.1:5900 and type the password but it says auth failed
<Yos> I had to do a re-install and again I have no sound on startup
<ActionParsnip> SkyNETxxx: you ned to make the mountpoint first
<aaron11> Please I need help badly!
<chomwitt> has anyone have problems with flash videos in karmic (firefox,epiphany..)?
<meee> I'm trying to connect to a cisco vpn from our lab. We have a server in our lab that is connected to the university's main server. lab's server can use the vpn (windows). I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and with nm-applet I can connect to vpn but can not recieve any packet (ifconfig's RX is 0). anyone can help?
<jape> hi i have problem with my sound card i have a laptop and my speakers on laptop work fine but when i plug in headphon or other speaker is not working i using ubuntu 8.04
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, ok thank you very much ;D ill order my christmas present now then ;DD
<nute> what does keymap mean?
<nute> it says  Policy for handling keymaps:          ¦
<nute>                    ¦                                       ¦
<nute>                    ¦     Select keymap from arch list      ¦
<nute>                    ¦     Don't touch keymap                ¦
<nute>                    ¦     Keep kernel keymap                ¦
<nute>                    ¦     Select keymap from full list
<aaron11> nute: The type of key you have
<FloodBot2> nute: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<booboo> jape,  in terminal    alsamixer   see if the volume slider is down for that
<aaron11> !flood | nute
<ubottu> nute: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> nute: It's the keyboard layout, I guess.
<quizme> yes
<quizme> got it to work :)
<jason1> grawity: that did work i find i think pid number and proces name like 12345/crond, is this the proces name, and can you please tell me how to recover the folder called Unreal3.2 because fromthis folder he has made that ircd, i want to see where is it linked
<aaron11> nute: Yours could be USA
<nute> what should i pick?
<nute> from the list
<aaron11> nute: If you have qwerty then click USA
<aaron11> nute: Check the first few letters
<nute> ok thanks
<aaron11> nute: Does it say qwerty
<aaron11> ok
<grawity> jason1: readlink /proc/12345/cwd; readlink /proc/12345/exe
<killerblack> hey, how to open .mdb file in openoffice.org database , i,m using 9.10 ubuntu
<nute> what should I pick for Encoding to use on the console?
<grawity> jason1: of course, replace 12345 with the PID you got from netstat.
<grawity> nute: UTF-8, if possible.
<jason1> grawity: ok, but how to recover a folder, after it has been delete like folder Unreal3.2
<nute> ok thanks
<grawity> jason1: You cannot.
<ActionParsnip> killerblack: http://salahuddin66.blogspot.com/2007/09/mdb-file-in-openofficeorg.html
<nute> What about this  Please choose the character set that should be supported by the console font.
<grawity> nute: What are the choices?
<jason1> grawity: i see ok i will try that command
<phyrrus> ActionParsnip Thanks!
<aar> Hi, I've got a bout 10 different versions of archived backups of my system. I've realised that about 75% of the files are identical in all versions. Is there any software that will spot the identical files and create symbolic links in order to save memory? Would this be recommendable at all in the first place?
<nute> # Latin7 - Lithuanian; Latvian; Maori and Marshallese
<nute> ¦    . Latin - Vietnamese
<nute> ¦    # Thai
<nute> ¦    . Combined - Latin; Slavic Cyrillic; Hebrew; basic Arabic
<nute> ¦    . Combined - Latin; Slavic Cyrillic; Greek
<FloodBot2> nute: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nute> ¦    . Combined - Latin; Slavic and non-Slavic Cyrillic
<rodgerr> Snossages: I have already changed the harddrive and video controller keyboard and mouse - was looking for a possible program the monitors the hardware
<bazhang> nute use paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: if you have a little courage you will achieve more
<Yos> ActionParsnip, do you still have that lp link that you gave me a few days ago?  I have no sound at startup
<nute> ok sorry
<ElVillanoMen> hello I need help I can not go to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Yos: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1760429.html
<Yos> ActionParsnip, thank you
<SkyNETxxx> Adobe Photosop  CS 4 works on Wine ?
<bazhang> SkyNETxxx, check the appdb
<SkyNETxxx> Ok, thank you...
<nute> should I install the package maintainer's version for /etc/cron.daily/apt
<grawity> nute: yes
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org SkyNETxxx
<nute> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> killerblack: see how my text to you highlights, thats not an accident
<silv3r_m00n> how to use an external projector with ubuntu
<killerblack> ActionParsnip:when i try to select connect to existing database in openofice database
<jape> in terminal i typed alsamixer and headphone was  on 0 how can i increase it to 100
<ActionParsnip> killerblack: thats as much as I know dude. i dont use ms access
<killerblack> ActionParsnip: خن فاء
<killerblack> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<bazhang> jape, arrow keys and scroll wheel?
<jape> it is not working
<ElVillanoMen> this is the message given at the top http://paste.ubuntu.com/339956/
<bazhang> jape, arrow keys up and down then?
<flexy> 9.10 new installation here. I have a problem with keyboard layout. I have the installation language set to english and keyboard layout set to finnish... when installing. The layout seems to switch back to USA after every boot. Even though I select Finnish layout at keyboard preferences, hit appy system wide...
<flexy> Why is this, how to fix it permanently_
<exploit> NEW ubuntu torrent`s site!
<killerblack> how to open .mdb files in openoffice database 3.1.10 , i,m using karmic 9.10 ubuntu?
<bazhang> !torrents | exploit
<ubottu> exploit: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<jape> work everiver (PCM front mic ) just on headphone is not working
<llutz> killerblack: /j #openoffice.org
<llutz> killerblack:  they might help you
<ActionParsnip> killerblack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814917
<exploit> any intresst to share own projects via my tracker?
<jpds> !ot | exploit
<ubottu> exploit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<exploit> ubuntu related torrents
<ActionParsnip> !info mdb-tools
<ubottu> Package mdb-tools does not exist in karmic
<enkidu1> anybody know why adobeflash is in my Update Manager, but I can't select it for install?
<ActionParsnip> !info mdbtools-gmdb  | killerblack
<exploit> new site http://torrent.thruhere.net
<ActionParsnip> enkidu1: please use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<flexy> ctrl alt F1 works with correct keyboard layout
<david-d-w> register
<jpds> exploit: Why would you torrent packages?
<ranjan> can any body can tel me in which folder samba configure file are stored and with what name
<llutz> ranjan: /etc/samba
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<exploit> jpds: I would to share others work via my site
<muri_one> I launched an app. That app set a resolution that my monitor can't handle. Now it just says input signal out of range. How do I get back to a supported resolution? on older linux distros I always used to have ctrl-alt-+ and ctrl-alt--, but these newer ones all seem to hide/remove useful features like this
<ranjan> thanks
<SkyNETxxx> Where is installed Wine?
<khianhui_> Menu
<exploit> I want to share opensource via my site
<ActionParsnip> muri_one: you may have to edit the apps config file to set the res outside theapp
<ActionParsnip> the app*
<exploit> jpds: the site is in swedish but to have be translate in english soon
<muri_one> ActionParsnip: I can't close the app though. I'm stuck at a black screen.
<muri_one> well I can go to a terminal and kill it, but that won't restore my resolution
<guntbert> exploit: this is off topic here
<ActionParsnip> muri_one: press ALT + K + Printscreen
<exploit> jpds: I now that is many site have ubuntu related package and guides
<edl2203> ActionParsnip: could you help me? I have a acer 4720z And I installed ubuntu karmic koala, my mic is not working, I think theres no driver installed.
<exploit> sorry
<howlingmadhowie> oh wow, jaunty and koala support vertical split screen in gnu-screen :D
<ActionParsnip> edl2203: im no good at sound issues as Ive never had a single sound issue
<ActionParsnip> edl2203: ask the channel instead
<muri_one> ActionParsnip: what would that do?
<edl2203> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> muri_one: restarts the x server
<muri_one> I was looking for a solution that didn't involve doing that
<ActionParsnip> edl2203: dont ask users like that, ask the channel. If someone knows they will reply
<SkyNETxxx> How to exit from MAN ?
<ActionParsnip> muri_one: if you can ssh in you can kill te process
<muri_one> SkyNETxxx: q
<edl2203> guys, please somebody help me.  I have a acer 4720z And I installed ubuntu karmic koala, my mic is not working, I think theres no driver installed.
<muri_one> ActionParsnip: killing the process won't restore my resolution
<muri_one> leaving me in a black screen.
<ActionParsnip> muri_one: oh so the app is dead, just got bad res now?
<muri_one> ActionParsnip: yes.
<SkyNETxxx> muri_one: Thank you.
<edl2203> ActionParsnip: i thought that everyone saw the post.
<ActionParsnip> muri_one: what video card do you use?
<khianhui_> need help--->my ubuntu 8.10 get these msg when booted up
<khianhui_> ide:failed opcode was:unknown
<ActionParsnip> edl2203: they probably did, still doesnt warrant asking me individually
<howlingmadhowie> SkyNETxxx: type 'q'
<khianhui_> hda:drive not ready for command
<khianhui_> ay idea?
<aar> Hi, I've got a bout 10 different versions of archived backups of my system. I've realised that about 75% of the files are identical in all versions. Would it be recommenable to substitute these identical files by symbolic links?
<Yos> ActionParsnip, thank you.  FYI, my alsa-utils was in /sbin and the line to comment out was #377
<ActionParsnip> Yos: cool, as long as you comment the line its fine ;)
<muri_one> ActionParsnip: I don't think this isn't video card dependent. Currently it's a firegl 5250. The same behavior would happen on any other card.
<edl2203> guys, please somebody help me.  I have a acer 4720z And I installed ubuntu karmic koala, my mic is not working, I think theres no driver installed.
<aliquerer> Need help with flash in firefox - it runs slow and choppy
<romanelli> i have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> aliquerer: have you installed video drivers?
<romanelli> no
<ActionParsnip> muri_one: run your ati config too and reset the res
<aliquerer> ActionParsnip: what drivers how can i know?
<romanelli> i have an ati 9600
<khianhui_> help?
<edl2203> hi everyone, my mic isnt working whatsoever, please someone help me
<ActionParsnip> aliquerer: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edl2203> netsplit
<khianhui_> mi xia
<muri_one> ActionParsnip: I'm using the open source drivers. There is no ati config
<aliquerer> ActionParsnp: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
<fqh> aliquerer: I usually install flashblock plugin to block firefox flash.
<romanelli> i have a ati tech.... inc rv350 AQ
<ActionParsnip> aliquerer: ok then run: gksudo jockey-gtk             is the recomended driver activated?
<muri_one> ActionParsnip: I tried xrandr, but I don't know how to use that from a terminal outside of the X session
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me fix pixilated video playback, im running Ubuntu 8.04(Just installed it yesterday) here is a screenshot of my videoplay back -> http://imagebin.ca/img/xD091dP.png
<ActionParsnip> muri_one: you may be able to use xrandr then, or preferences -> display
<Dufresne79> how to mount my san disk memory stick?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Dufresne79
<ubottu> Dufresne79: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dufresne79> i think that a simple help can solve the matter
<Frenzy> Suppose i have speakers only attached to my ubuntu box, how can i use them from my windows box? I mean, does it exist something like audiofoil but open with a windows driver???
<aliquerer> ActionParsnip: yes the recommended is installed
<muri_one> what is the default DISPLAY?
<edl2203> hi people. I am using the karmic koala version of ubuntu, i have got sound on my acer laptop but the mic isnt working, my audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<edl2203> help me please
<llutz> muri_one: :0
<muri_one> llutz: thank you
<ActionParsnip> aliquerer: ok if you use http://pastebin.com   can you give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<edl2203> hi people. I am using the karmic koala version of ubuntu, i have got sound on my acer laptop but the mic isnt working, my audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04). please help.
<fkefer> Hi all
<Frenzy> so the only way is to use airfoil and emulate a closed source protocol... its weird, well, we have X for video, its quite strange that there is nothing similar for audio
<fkefer> i have some weired behaviour with ubuntu 9.10
<fkefer> sound used to work fine but out of a sudden it's super-silent
<jrib> Frenzy: pretty sure you can do that with pulseaudio
<fkefer> there's something there, all sliders up to the max
<muri_one> Manually specifiying -display in xrandr didn't work :(
<aliquerer> ActionParsnip: dunno how to do, however i need to go now unfortunaletly. hopefully i can fix this later thx for the help
<ActionParsnip> fkefer: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<fkefer> ActionParsnip: k, will give that a try
<ActionParsnip> fkefer: then press ALT+F2 and type: pulseaudio and press enter
<edl2203> hi people. I am using the karmic koala version of ubuntu, i have got sound on my acer laptop but the mic isnt working, it used to work in 9.04 version,  my audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04). please help.
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, where is mozilla firefox? i update system and now it change ff to shiretoko
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: its the code name, its still firefox
<llutz> unitedpotsmokers: thats the name for the 3.5 in jaunty
<edl2203> could it be a bug?
<ActionParsnip> !ff3.5 | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<AdvancedN00b> hello all. Trying to find out if the sound bug in 9.10 has been fixed or if theres a work around for it
<ActionParsnip> edl2203: websearch for that text, see what comes out. make sure the mic isnt muted too
<Snossages> edl2203: what are you using to record or monitor that mic input?  I have an acer laptop with 9.10 on it as well, never tried the mic
<emmanuel_> hi tou le monde
<Frenzy> jrib: ehy man, i was googling from 2 days without finding nothing, that seems exactly what i was looking for
<Frenzy> jrib: thanks
<unitedpotsmokers> but, i never download and install shiretoko...
<jrib> Frenzy: on ubuntu, pulseaudio is used by default by the way.  no problem
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: firefox 3.5 == shiretoko
<fkefer> ActionParsnip: seems as if i needed to do this within a mostly clean session, with no apps using pulseaudio running, didn't change anything now...
<fkefer> brb
<edl2203> <Snossages: i tryed it on the skype
<lvh_> hi
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: read the first link and all ill be clear
<nute> The binaries of my ubuntu server is getting corrupted after I update the OS to 9.10. Why do you think this is happening?
<QuickSeek> just use the gui and pull up pulse audio/volume control/input devices
<lvh_> I've opened a folder on a remote box using SSH (in gnome)
<QuickSeek> that worked for me
<Klatuferatanektu> hi, i visited a website with firefox and it stops me from proceeding to look a film because im using linux as os. how can pretend to use windows?
<muri_one> grr, everything is different. /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesn't work anymore
<QuickSeek> Logitech headset and mic
<lvh_> how can I access that in apps that don't know anything about gnome?
<lvh_> I thought it was ~/.gvfs, but that folder was suspiciously empty
<llutz> Klatuferatanektu: change useragent-string
<nute> The binaries of my ubuntu server is getting corrupted after I update the OS to 9.10. Why do you think this is happening?
<edl2203> Snossages: please test your mic
<lvh_> nute: what does "the binaries are being corrupted" mean
<ActionParsnip> lvh_: you may find it in ~/.ssh
<Snossages> edl2203: trying to think if I have an app that uses microphones
<nute> The updates which I have made seems corrupted the binaries of OS.
<debianos> I've installed the LaCie Lightscribe labeler in Karmic following online how-tos. When I execute, I get a library error: "4L-cli: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" The package libstdc++5 is installed.
<Snossages> edl2203: I have skype, but I haven't got my account password handy so I've never tried it
<khianhui_> need help--->my ubuntu 8.10 get these msg when booted up
<khianhui_> <khianhui_> ide:failed opcode was:unknown
<theTroy> I do not have .Xauthority in the home folder. How to fix that please? (I want to allow a different used to access my x session)
<grawity> lvh_: it is ~/.gvfs/, yes... does /proc/mounts list it?
<lvh_> ActionParsnip: Nope, it's not there either.
<Klatuferatanektu> llutz: i changed it with a firefox addon named "modify header" to: "User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0b; Windows NT 6.0)". But the site still recognizes my OS...
<nute> lvh_:
<nute> The updates which you have made seems corrupted the binaries of OS.
<rochas> hi everyone
<lvh_> grawity: Nothing there.
<edl2203> Snossages: put a fake email for a new account, its fast
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> lvh_: if its a kde app the config will be in ~/.kde somewhere
<AdvancedN00b> has the sound issue in ubuntu 9.10 been fixed or worked around?
<lvh_> ActionParsnip: I'm using Gnome, the app's matlab, so no
<grawity> AdvancedN00b: I thought he's looking for a GVFS mount, not for config files.
<rochas> network
<edl2203> Snossages: put a fake email for a new account, its fast
<lvh_> grawity: Strange, huh? I'll just go back to sshfs, at least that worked.
<nute> Why the updates which I have made seems corrupted the binaries of OS?
<grawity> lvh_: And is that still listed by gvfs-mount --list?
<llutz> !repeat > nute
<ubottu> nute, please see my private message
<lvh_> grawity: I don't have any tools called gvfs-mount --list
<llutz> !details > nute
<AdvancedN00b> grawity: sorry I am having this issue. I wasnt answering someone elses question.
<ActionParsnip> nute: so after updates the apps dont run?
<grawity> AdvancedN00b: Sorry, wrong nick :| Ignore that.
<lvh_> grawity: or anything starting with gvfs-
<LizardK|ng> my laptop has an SD card slot and i put a card in but ubuntu doesn't see it at all.  is there a package i need to install for it to be recognized?
<ActionParsnip> nute: can you expand on your issue rather than just repeating
<nute> ActionParsnip" I can't start the server after I restart the computer to finish the installing of 9.10
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: is the partition visible in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> nute: what server?
<nute> my ubuntu server
<llutz> nute: "cant start" means what?
<Dufresne79> how can I know where is my sandisk memory stick?
<ActionParsnip> nute: ok so after upgrades you get no boot, what happens?
<nute> it doesn't turn on
<llutz> Dufresne79: sudo fdisk -l
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: no just the harddrive shows up
<llutz> nute: check hardware and learn to report bugs
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to connect to my windows computer which is on the local and so is my ubuntu. How do I connect to a tightvnc server by remote desktop viewer? I do 192.168.0.1:5900 and type the password but it says auth failed
<ActionParsnip> nute: can you please give a big lump of info rather than me having to milk you for information
<LizardK|ng> which is /dev/sda[1-3,5]
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: ok then run: dmesg | tail -n 20  there may be some clues. Has the sd card been in a windows system
<AdvancedN00b> Dufresne79: you could use the partition editor i think its called
<ActionParsnip> nute: wat happens when you bootup?
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: i just took it out of the package, so no it has not.
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: does the dmesg show the disk being inserted?
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: dmesg doesn't make a peep about the card
<Snossages> edl2203: trying to make a new account, but it's rejecting all the passwords I try.  There's got to be another app that we can use to test audio.
<AdvancedN00b> is the audio issue in ubuntu 9.10 fixed or worked around yet anyone?
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: hmm, got another system to try the card in?
<edl2203> Snossages: let me think
<ActionParsnip> AdvancedN00b: works here just fine
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: i might, it's a windows system
<edl2203> Snossages: Did you try your sound recorder?
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: thats cool, makes sure the card works ok, remember to safetly remove the card from the system
<Snossages> edl2203: as an aside, I think skype is broken- this new account signup is rejecting every password I give it, easy ones that it probably should reject, as well as good ones that it certainly shouldn't
<edl2203> Snossages: Go Apps, multimedia, sound recorder
<AdvancedN00b> ActionParsnip: I updated to 9.10 and the sound stopped working alltogether
<syk>  k
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: will do; the card is for a photoframe i'm giving to my parents tonight so once i put the pictures on, i won't have another card to try
<llutz> LizardK|ng: try "sudo modprobe mmc_block" and insert card then
<ag90> Hi. Does anyone know a way of a simple install of Ubuntu on a Mac using BootCamp? I googled it but can't find proper up-to-date instructions.
<Snossages> edl2203: yup, worked perfectly, no config change required
<ActionParsnip> AdvancedN00b: does it work in a 9.10 livecd?
<bullgard> '~$ pactl list | grep Internal; Description: Internal Audio Analog Stereo; device.description = "Internal Audio Analog Stereo"; Description: Monitor of Internal Audio Analog Stereo; ... device.description = "Internal Audio".' Where does the command pactl take the string "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" from?
<hamzaatova2> how do you delete users from msn in the users list?
<Snossages> edl2203: I saw a rather long and gnarly howto for setting up skype audio on ubuntu when I first installed skype...  but I can't find the link to it now.
<ActionParsnip> ag90: doesnt matter if its slightly old, its still bootcamp and still linux. the method is the same
<QuickSeek> Skype worked on the initial install for me, TeamSpeak was a completely different story
<Snossages> edl2203: from what I saw, it looked like all the config work was within skype, almost like all of skype's default audio settings were wrong for use in karmic
<rodgerr> snossages: have wondered why Skype was not part of the software center ...
<QuickSeek> this was a few releases back I'm sure your skype trouble is very different
<edl2203> Snossages: that would help a lot
<Snossages> rodgerr: well it is only in beta, not like it's supposed to work
<Dufr3sne79> how can I know where is my sandisk memory stick?
<AdvancedN00b_> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<Snossages> edl2203: give it some googling, I bet it'll turn up
<Dufr3sne79> I mean dev/...
<debianos> Repeat :: 2nd :: I've installed the LaCie Lightscribe labeler in Karmic (64-bit) following online how-tos. When I execute, I get a library error: "4L-cli: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" The package libstdc++5 is installed.
<ActionParsnip> AdvancedN00b_: i asked you a question, you never replied
<AdvancedN00b_> ActionParsnip: oh sorry i got disconnected
<edl2203> yeah Ive been doing that, ill keep trying
<AdvancedN00b_> ActionParsnip: what wass it
<ActionParsnip> AdvancedN00b_: does the sound work in a 9.10 live cd?
<edl2203> Snossages: yeah Ive been doing that, ill keep trying
<edl2203> Snossages: thanks man
<picosam> hello; if I want to serve JSP and PHP pages, do I ALWAYS have to run Apache and Tomcat (or any other Java App Server) or is there a way to not run both instances?
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: mmc_block is loaded but ubuntu still doesn;t see anything.  nothing in dmesg either
<AdvancedN00b_> ActionParsnip: I am not sure. I did not think to try it
<rodgerr> snossages: I have hesitated to install my Logitech camera - wondering just how much trouble that will be....
<ActionParsnip> debianos: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo find / -name "libstdc++.so*"
<AdvancedN00b_> ActionParsnip: I will try that and come back with results
<ActionParsnip> AdvancedN00b_: worth a try
<QuickSeek> I reverted back to 9.04 simply because of a camera
<picosam> the reason I'm asking is because I read this on wikipedia (on the mod_jk page) and I didn't really understand it: JBoss Web and Tomcat 6 are now using the Apache Portable Runtime library to get increased speed and OpenSSL. They both also support URL Rewriting. The need for a separate Apache instance and the usage of mod_jk may well be reduced in the future.
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: is the card ok in windows?
<Snossages> rodgerr: in my experience, cameras labeled as UVC will generally work just fine.
<rodgerr> snossages: what is UVC?
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: didn't try yet, will try now
<Snossages> rodgerr: universal video class.  A (common) sub-type of USB webcams.  it's a little new, but there are many on the market
<Snossages> rodgerr: the UVC ones have a habit of just working without any messing around.  A bit hit-or-miss with the other kinds.
<flansuse> Are there any issue with constant disconnects when using the ath9k driver? (Atheros wireless in laptop.)
<flansuse> Yikes.
<Coded1> I keep getting "wlan0: disassociated (Reason: 8)" is there somewhere I can look this up?
<Coded1> looks like a split :)
<flansuse> Are there any issue with constant disconnects when using the ath9k driver? (Atheros wireless in laptop.) Or is ath9k pretty much rock solid now?
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: websearches :)
<thevishy> how to check if a package is installed , deb i,e
<grawity> thevishy: dpkg -l
<thevishy> powersaved is what I want to check
<thevishy> ok tq
<rodgerr> snossages: it is USB - once I connect it - is there a way to tell ubuntu to look for it?  (installnew hardware...)
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: dpkg -l | grep powers
<Horwatti> Witam!
<Horwatti> eee...
<debianos> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d2674fc60  (Thanks)
<Coded1> thevishy, aptitude search $$$ is my fav but the others are just as good
<Snossages> rodgerr: dunno, sorry
<thevishy> ok
<ActionParsnip> debianos: are you trying to run a 32bit app?
<ActionParsnip> debianos: the lib is there (as you saw)
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: bad news: my other computer does not have an sd card slot :(
<LizardK|ng> only the laptop without windows has the slot
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: ok you can run: dmesg | less   and read the bootup, make sure the sd card reader is detected
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: what would i be looking for?
<dreamer_> 부팅 초기 grub 리스트 어케 바꾸나요?
<debianos> Yes, the lib is there, since the lib package is installed. The app made by LaCie is 32-bit, but it was repackaged for 64-bit by someone using alien.
<erUSUL> !kr
<erUSUL> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: stuff relating to the sd card reader, its fairly human readable
<dreamer_> 부팅 초기 grub 리스트 어케 바꾸나요?
<erUSUL> !ko | dreamer_
<ubottu> dreamer_: please see above
<rodgerr> snossages: found a entire site for it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<llutz> LizardK|ng: look for "mmc"
<llutz> like [   14.194079] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:02:09.2] using PIO
<llutz> [   14.194079] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:02:09.2] using PIO
<llutz> LizardK|ng: "lspci | -i cardbus" might help too
<nerses> hi I upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic and now my sound levels are rediculously low, I can't even hear any sound without putting my ear to my laptops speaker
<LizardK|ng> llutz, ActionParsnip: nothing about mmc in dmesg, but there are several mmc kernel modules loaded
<llutz> gnarf, wrong one, LizardK|ng forget it
<ActionParsnip> debianos: try: sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5
<LizardK|ng> forget what?
<llutz> my last bu...it-line LizardK|ng
<maverick340> i am having trouble sharing a non /home directory :-/
<Coded1> nerses, alsamixer is your friend
<nerses> yep I installed gnome-alsamixer
<nerses> put all the levels up
<nerses> didnt fix anything
<LizardK|ng> i have an SMBus, is that related?
 * Snossages rages for a moment at the existence of software repositories
<debianos> ActionParsnip: Will try, but apparently the LaCie software wants the older C library and won't work with so.6. Will let you know what results.
<llutz> LizardK|ng: "lspci | grep SD"
<ActionParsnip> debianos: you can download the 32bit deb for the file and copy it there
<LizardK|ng> llutz: nothing comes back
<xae8koo> How do I get ubuntu to detect my HDMI screen?
<AdvancedN00b> ActionParsnip: Only headphones work from live dvd of 9.10
<ActionParsnip> llutz: my system doesnt output anything with that and i have an sd card reader
<maverick340> i have 2 internal HD, the 2nd one is also formatted with ext4 mounted as /others , but i cant seem to share a folder from that partition
<guntbert> llutz: I always use grep -i (in case...)
<maverick340> samba gives a unable to mount windows share error
<llutz> LizardK|ng: mine is listed as: 02:09.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: i guess you mean a WORKING card reader :)
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: yeah works great
<llutz> guntbert: right, might give too much otput on 2characters
<LizardK|ng> wait; maybe it's disabled in the BIOS; i'll check
<hamzaatova2> how do you delete users from msn in the users list?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: depends on the model
<LizardK|ng> well grep SD and grep sd both gave no results
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: you need this: sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<debianos> ActionParsnip: Here is the output... < http://pastebin.com/d3305e92d > (the GUI doesn't start)
<SkyNETxxx> What image editor works with layers? Like Adobe Photoshop ...
<psinetic_> hey everyone, i'm on ubuntu 9.10 64bit. i'm having a problem with my panels. they keep crashing on startup. when i start them back up again with terminal it says "Unable to open desktop file Launchcast.desktop for panel launcher", which is a desktop launcher i created to play online yahoo radio stations. i removed it from my panel bar, but it still says this and still crashes.
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644779
<AdvancedN00b> SkyNETxxx: Gimp
<llutz> SkyNETxxx: gimp
<ActionParsnip> debianos: ok then delete the link file and grab a version that works
<debianos> ActionParsnip: correction, the GUI did start
<ActionParsnip> debianos: ok, test away
<nerses> does anybody know anything about my sound volume levels being so low?
<jotave_> mimecar?
<debianos> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> debianos: np bro
<AdvancedN00b> ActionParsnip: Only headphones work from live dvd of 9.10
<Alan502> How can i install ubuntu's gnome network manager on KDE? Kubuntu to be specific
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: no change.  is SMBus related to CardBus?
<Alan502> I have already installed the package gnome-network manager but i see no changes :|
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: sudo apt-get install network-manager should do it, knetwork-manager will work better
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: not sure
<LizardK|ng> ok, well i will check my bios settings
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: did the module help any?
 * iscape still wonders it xt4 leads to data loss
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, the problem is that knetwork-manager has a bug that doesnt let me connect to my 3G
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: no change
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, i can perfectly connect to it from this computer tho, that has ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: i see, tried wicd?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, wicd doesnt support 3G
<thomastp> is there a problem currently with ubuntu package servers ? The servers seem to not respond for package downloads
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: then you may have to use gnome until it gets resolved
<frederik> hey someone out there who can help me to see thepiratebay.org?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, its seems that earlier versions of knetwork manager worked but when i installed an earlier version i couldnt even get lan :(
<guntbert> LizardK|ng: do you have access to another SD card? (only for testing if it isn't a defective card)
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, neither i can install umtsmon, i cant compile
<Alan502> it
<guntbert> !ot | Frenzy
<ubottu> Frenzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, brb
<xae8koo> How can I make ubuntu with NVIDIA detect screens?
<xae8koo> It wont detect vga or hdmi...
<guntbert> Frenzy: soory, wrong nick
<Frenzy> guntbert, :)
<fqh> .h
<ActionParsnip> xae8koo: its all configured in nvidia-settings
<rodgerr> does anyone here use Ekiga for computer to computer VOIP
<xae8koo> ActionParsnip: It wont find it
<LizardK|ng> ActionParsnip: hurdle #1 cleared: PC card was OFF in the BIOS
<dannek7> hey all
<dannek7> I can only get eclipse to work when I run it as "sudo eclipse"
<dannek7> any thoughts
<syk> +92+.
<llutz> LizardK|ng: pc-card is former "pcmcia", not sd
<ActionParsnip> LizardK|ng: oops
<guntbert> dannek7: what happens if you call it normally?
 * jason1 grawity: thanks for your help, and bye.
<BitEncrypt> hey guys
<LizardK|ng> llutz: what about 1394? it works now :P
<thevishy> yo bit
<llutz> LizardK|ng: sounds like combined controller, 1394 = firewire
<BitEncrypt> hey
<LizardK|ng> yeah, the SD slot is right next to the PC Card slot so it was probably combined
<guntbert> !hi | BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Psinetic> i'm getting this error, can anyone help?
<Psinetic> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Psinetic>   ubuntu-ce: Depends: opensong but it is not installable
<Psinetic>              Depends: wine-christian-repos but it is not going to be installed
<Psinetic> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> Psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thevishy> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Coded1> lmao
<Coded1> that was poetic
<thevishy> where is autostat file
<rstob911> thevishy: in your /home but you cant see it unless you show hidden files .gnome folder
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, would you help me installing umts mon? (http://umtsmon.sourceforge.net/) or perhaps an earlier version of knetworkmanager?
<thevishy> ok thanks
<Psinetic> anyone know what this error is i'm getting?
<Daremonai> How can I disable the "Lock screen on disconnect" for vino-server?
<[blackbuRn]> anyone knows how to check my battery status on karmic koala?
<SkyNETxxx> How to stop running \dev\dsp ?
<Alan502> Psinetic, which one?
<guntbert> !pastebin | Psinetic
<ubottu> Psinetic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Psinetic> Alan502, i posted it above, i can repost if u like
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: https://launchpad.net/~solard3ity/+archive/official
<Psinetic> http://pastebin.com/d73a8715a
<[buRn]> anyone knows how to check my battery status on karmic koala?
<Michalxo> can anyone provide me info on "bluetooth" menu item in  startup applications preferences plsease?
<hubi> buRn: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<Michalxo> I've accidentally removed the item from startup :-(
<ActionParsnip> [buRn]: acpi -t
<Psinetic> Alan502, did you get the link? http://pastebin.com/d73a8715a
<[buRn]> thnx!
<Guest81729> ActionParsnip: -t is thermal battery is -b
 * Psinetic is about ready to go to take a shower. it's 2 am here, if ur gonna help pls hurry :(
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, this is only for i386 right?
<Daremonai> How can I disable the "Lock screen on disconnect" for vino-server on ubuntu 9.10?
 * Guest81729 wonders why he got renamed after identifying
<ActionParsnip> Guest81729: http://www.go2linux.org/laptop-battery-status-with-linux-console-command-acpi   shows it will output the charge as well as the temperature, so -t is a twofer
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: not sure, just found it
<federeor> Hello , can I request for Ubuntu CD's to different vaid addresses with the same account .
<mrqismrx> I didn't install my ubuntu. now afterwards how can I check if I run the 32bit or the 64bit version?
<Psinetic> Jamed, probably your username was already taken?
<Alan502> Psinetic, did you run apt-get update before downloading?
<Psinetic> Alan502, yes
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: most repos compile for both 64 and 32bit
<Jamed> Psinetic: no i own Jamed and identified, but somehow NickServ forgot
<Psinetic> oh haha
<guntbert> mrqismrx: uname -a should tell you
<Halitech> mrqismrx, uname -a
<federeor> Hello , can I request for Ubuntu CD's to different vaid addresses with the same account .
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: theres also: https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa
<Psinetic> Alan502, oh!!! WAIT!!!
<Alan502> emmm, are you using ubuntu christian edition Psinetic ?
<Psinetic> :O CRAP!!!!
<u_naughty_cheeko> i have nokia n97
<Alan502> huh?
<Jamed> ActionParsnip: acpi -t says Thermal 0: ok, 34.0 degrees C here
<Psinetic> i am on 64 bit, i just ran that for 32
<Psinetic> :S
<Psinetic> omg i hope id din't beak something :S
<mrqismrx> guntbert, Halitech : it says x86_64 GNU/Linux so which is it? x86 or 64??
<ActionParsnip> Jamed: i only call it as I see it, the site says so I go with it
<u_naughty_cheeko> i want to connect to net via the mobile as my modem can i do that
<Halitech> mrqismrx, thats 64bit
<mrqismrx> Halitech, ok cool
<grawity> mrqismrx: 64-bit version of x86.
<mrqismrx> grawity, wha does x86 mean anyway?
<ActionParsnip> u_naughty_cheeko: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FBluetoothDialup&ei=7tAjS6rKBsWj4Qbx0oXpCQ&usg=AFQjCNEnFxkH5jiZJERgN9_76Yo4G6-4zA
<ActionParsnip> i hate google
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psinetic> Alan502, how do i fix this? :S
<Halitech> mrqismrx,  if it said i386 you would be running x86
<mrqismrx> Halitech,  ok thanks, going to install virtualbox 64bit then
<grawity> mrqismrx: The x86 CPU series - started with 8086, then it was 186, 286, 386, 486 (Pentiums and stuff). Now there are 586 and 686 but those are just CPU class names.
<Alan502> are you using christian edition Psinetic ?
<Halitech> mrqismrx, actually, there should be 2 places it will mention that, the first will be what you are running, the second is what type of machine you have
<mrqismrx> grawity, aha thanks for the explanation
<Psinetic> Alan502, i think so. i'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, earlier i ran this and i have the filter and whatnot installed
<Psinetic> i think so
<Kontinuumtransf> Hey, I'd like to install ubuntu on my TravelMate 6492. Will I have problems with wlan and/or bluetooth? And with their on/off-switches on the frontside of my notebook?
<Syzothermy> Hey all, is there a way I can get Wicd (or Network-manager) to auto reconnect to a wireless AP? On wicd (with auto reconnect option on), it seems like whenever I lose connection it tries to find it, and then when it doesn't it gives up, same thing on network-manager but it alo re-asks for the wep key
<Halitech> mrqismrx, here's mine Linux debian 2.6.30-2-amd64 #1 SMP Fri Sep 25 22:16:56 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<safadao> Hello
<safadao> Brazil
<safadao> :D
<guntbert> !br | safadao
<ubottu> safadao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<safadao> ok
<safadao> saindo
<Halitech> mrqismrx, where ut has the kernel info is what you are running, the one near the end is the machine
<safadao> valew
<safadao> quit
<FloodBot1> safadao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<safadao> ok
<mrqismrx> Halitech, mine is 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mrqismrx> Halitech, doesn't look like yours
<federeor> Can I request for Ubuntu CD's to different vaid addresses with the same account .
<Halitech> mrqismrx, I would almost say you have a 64bit capable machine but running i386
<mrqismrx> Halitech, I think so. I now I have a 64bit caple machine. But I don't know what my linux install is :/
<mrqismrx> Halitech, how can I be sure what I am running then?
<Alan502> Psinetic, i think you need to configure ubuntu ce's repositories
<ActionParsnip> federeor: could make another account, or just order the disks to all go to you then distribute from there yourself if its not possible
<Psinetic> they're already configured
<ActionParsnip> federeor: its also offtopic here
<Psinetic> Alan502, that's what that code was
<Psinetic> wget -q http://ubuntuce.com/repos/Ubuntu_CE/apt/crosswire-launchpad-ppa.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo wget http://ubuntuce.com/repos/Ubuntu_CE/apt/sources.list.d/karmic_amd.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntuce.list; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ce
<guntbert> mrqismrx: uname -a tells you info about the running kernel, not about the hardware/cpu
<Psinetic> Alan502, hang on, i have to reboot, just upgraded something
<federeor> ActionParsnip : Not as far as it is related to ubuntu
<BitEncrypt> can i add more desks..."Other viewing screens" on ubuntu
<max_> Hi, somebody knows how to fix the issue with amarok on ubuntu 9.04 cant seem to scan a music collection properly (it wont scan)
<mrqismrx> guntbert, so it tells me I am running a 64bit version?
<mrqismrx> guntbert, if it says 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux after running uname -a
<ilmilani69> I have problem with youtube in ubuntu 9.04...
<ilmilani69> :-D
<guntbert> mrqismrx: yes, that is definetly a 64bit kernel running
<EastDallas> Kontinuumtransf: Does everything work if you boot to a liveCD?
<BitEncrypt> how do i know i can add 64bit ubuntu to my sys.
<mrqismrx> guntbert, ok thanks
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22712 it mentions log files in the comments, which log?
<guntbert> mrqismrx: no problem - have fun :)
<llutz> mrqismrx: use uname -m
<syk> BitEncrypt, you need to know your pc specs
<Psinetic> Alan502, back
<BitEncrypt> 1500mhz 1Gram
<BitEncrypt> celeron
<Halitech> BitEncrypt, run uname -m, if it says x86_64 you can run 64bit
<BitEncrypt> thx
<Alan502> Psinetic, try sudo apt-get install opensong
<guntbert> Halitech: no, that only tells the running kernel, not the hardware/cpu
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to connect to my windows computer which is on the local and so is my ubuntu. How do I connect to a tightvnc server by remote desktop viewer? I do 192.168.0.1:5900 and type the password but it says auth failed
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to connect to my windows computer which is on the local and so is my ubuntu. How do I connect to a tightvnc server by remote desktop viewer? I do 192.168.0.1:5900 and type the password but it says auth failed
<FloodBot1> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron11> :P
<ActionParsnip> federeor: this is support chat ONLY, thats why #ubuntu-offtopic exists
<aaron11> oops
<syk> BitEncrypy, i dont think you can run 64bit with 1gb, but i could be wrong
<llutz> Lord-Readman: you've got the answer hours ago, lots of times
<ActionParsnip> federeor: for problems with the ubuntu OS
<Halitech> guntbert, according to uname --help -m, --machine            print the machine hardware name
<BitEncrypt> i686??
<llutz> Lord-Readman: grep ntpd /var/log/messsages
<Halitech> BitEncrypt, you do not have a 64bit machine so no you can not run 64bit
<Psinetic> Alan502, ok, it's installing
<BitEncrypt> thx
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: can you ping the IP?
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: 192.168.0.1 ? yes
<Psinetic> aaron11, can it ping you?
<guntbert> Halitech: I'd swear that is *not* the actual hardware
<Halitech> aaron11, are you sure thats the computer IP and not your router?
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: ok then go to the server and reset the password
<aaron11> Psinetic: Yes
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: is the firewall setup to allow the traffic (if you have one)
<Psinetic> aaron11, then they're seeing each other just fine and passing info just fine. something in particular is blocking that port
<aaron11> Halitech: Well the windows is providing me with ad-hoc
<Halitech> guntbert, I'm pretty sure that when I was running 32bit on this machine it still showed the machine as x86_64
<Psinetic> aaron11, did you forward your ports?
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Yes I turned it off
<Alan502> Psinetic, then try sudo apt-get install wine-christian-repos
<Halitech> aaron11, so no router involved?
<Psinetic> Alan502, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aaron11> Psinetic: On windows or ubuntu
<Psinetic>   wine-christian-repos: Depends: wine (< 1.1.0)
<Psinetic> E: Broken packages
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: ok then head to the server side and set the password
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Again? ok
<Psinetic> aaron11, on the router
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: may as well, just to double check
<kaduk> Hi
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: set both passwords (view and interactive) make them diferent
<kaduk> can someone help with to configure acecad tablet ?
<kaduk> it does not work
<guntbert> Halitech: well I'm "pretty sure" otherwise but I cannot look it up now - got to leave
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: can you telnet to the socket?
<BitEncrypt> Can i add more desktops to ubuntu
<Psinetic> BitEncrypt, yes, on the right hand bottom corner
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: How do I telnet
<LoggerCat> how would i install ubuntu to a usb drive from fedora? unetbootin on fedora requires p7zip-full or similar, but it's not in the repositories like it was with ubuntu
<Psinetic> BitEncrypt, right click your desktop screens, and go to "preferences"
<BitEncrypt> thx
<g_khatwani123> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop. i use wifi as internet on my windows vista.but internet is not running on ubuntu.please help me to get the solution
<BitEncrypt> i love linux!
<Psinetic> BitEncrypt, XD
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: telnet 192.168.0.1 5900                and you should get a conection if te service is contactable
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: is it possible for you to connect hardwired temporarily?
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: you can telnet to sockets to check allis well
<Psinetic> ActionParsnip, i highly suggest aaron11 forwards his ports from his router to the computer he's trying to remote into, it may be blocking his connection.
<g_khatwani123> no only wifi is available
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: are bot systems on the same network?
<ActionParsnip> Psinetic: sounds like they are on the same LAN dude
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas: no only wifi is available
<DrSlony> Hi, can anyone identify the background in this screenshot? http://people.linux.org.tw/~pcman/lxde/lxbuntu.png
<Halitech> guntbert, man pages don't explain it either so guess we are at a stalement until someone proves one of us wrong
<Psinetic> ActionParsnip, even still, it's hitting the router. i would do it just for safe precautions just to make sure to cover tracks :P
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: If you could connect hardwired just once and run the updates that usually fixes it.
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: I'll look for a suggestion...give me a minute
<thevishy> how do i see if something is there in autostart or not
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:ok
<Halitech> DrSlony, looks like one of the included backgrounds from Ubuntu, 9.04 I think
<thor4u> does anyone know of a good programming for linux book?
<kaduk> CAN SOMEONE HELP WITH TABLET PERMISSION DENIED TO READ DEVICE
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: It can telnet
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: It says connected to 192.168.0.1
<DrSlony> kaduk 1- capslock off, 2- you probably need to be in the tablet group
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: is it broadcom wireless?
<aaron11> action RFB 003.008
<aaron11> ActionParsnip:  RFB 003.008
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:it is broaband connected to wireless
<Psinetic> aaron11, open command prompt and tell us what your IP is. if it's behind a router it should start with 192.168, so u'll be safe, i just want to check something
<kaduk> DrSlony, I get permission denied in device status in GIMP
<kaduk> DrSlony, also cat: /dev/input/event9: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: ok sounds good, the service is running and you can hit the socket
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:it is broadband connected to router
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: Broadcom is the wireless card manufacturer
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Should I trust Psinetic
<Psinetic> >_>
<aaron11> Psinetic: :)
<ActionParsnip> DrSlony: http://lh4.ggpht.com/sstojanoski/SC1xe_lLeiI/AAAAAAAAFos/rmNGW_RbjsI/simple-ubuntu.jpg
<ActionParsnip> DrSlony: took a while but got there
<aaron11> Psinetic: Ok but just know. This is for testing reasons only!
<Psinetic> let me see....US Navy IT, security clearance, work for the government, works on multimillion dollar equipment. might not be the smarted for now, but i think i can be trusted :P
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:i mean internet line is connected to router,thats it
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: open a terminal and type lspci
<Psinetic> smartest**
<g_khatwani123> then
<Halitech> Psinetic, trusted by the government, just can't spell ;)
<Psinetic> Halitech, true true, but they don't pay me to spell :P
<cthulhu336> hey gents, how goes it in Ubuntu world
<llutz> guntbert: lenny 32bit on 64bit-machine: uname -m -> x86_64
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:then
<aaron11> Psinetic: Got it
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: copy and paste what it says after Network controller:
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: press enter
<DrSlony> ActionParsnip haha i just found it on gnomelook :) thx
<Halitech> Psinetic, good thing ;)
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:copy and pate where
<Psinetic> ActionParsnip, he's not behind the router, he's not in the same lan
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:copy and paste where
<Halitech> llutz, thank you
<Psinetic> aaron11, i think it's best if you forward your ports
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: here so I know what type of wireless card you have
<ActionParsnip> Psinetic: thought so ;)
<Psinetic> :P
<ActionParsnip> Psinetic: the successful socket test with telnet means there is a logical connection
<aaron11> Psinetic: How do I do that. And which one should I do so (On windows or on Ubuntu) Windows has the modem connected and Ubuntu has the Ad-hoc that the Windows is sharing
<Psinetic> lol, i should have asked aaron11 to send it to me in pm anyways b/c if he would've posted it on here it would have been broadcasted al over the web. lol,
 * Psinetic makes note for the future
<cthulhu336> so, any ideas when Karmic will support GDM themes, or will it?
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: sorry,duh
<Psinetic> aaron11, if you're going to forward your ports you'll need to do that from within the router
<Psinetic> first thing, what kind of router do you have?
<aaron11> Psinetic: How do I do that!
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: does it say something like this: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<Psinetic> immma tell you, chotto matte!!
<Psinetic> lol
<Psinetic> aaron11, what kind of router do you have?
<kaduk> fucking UBUNTU
<Psinetic> kaduk please watch the language
<ActionParsnip> he gone
<cthulhu336> Ubuntu rocks, lol
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu is ok
<aaron11> !ops | kaduk
<Psinetic> oh haha
<ubottu> kaduk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, the package you sent me says "wrong architecture" when i try to install it. Do i need i386 libs?
<Psinetic> aaron11, it's ok he's gone
<llutz> Psinetic: ust ignore both sides, trolls and fanboys :)
<Psinetic> haha
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:we don't have any wireless card judt internet line is coming to router, and everbody can access wifi from its laptop
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: use: dpkg x file.deb
<aaron11> Psinetic: Damn! I want to capture a troll!
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: then copy the file to /usr/lib32
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: are you in windows now on the same computer?
<g_khatwani123> yes
<Psinetic> aaron11, what kind of router are you using?
<aaron11> Psinetic: How do I foward
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123:ok...
<nonameNN> hey all... gnome-screensaver does start and after its starting if comes right back to the desktop.... it fails to start.... i thought i was some compiz issue, i turned it off and use metacity, but the issue was still, and i think it could be powermanagment.... some one had or know any problem solution for this?
<aaron11> Psinetic: ZTE Usb modem. Dial up
<Psinetic> aaron11, i need to know what kind of router you have first
<cthulhu336> yeah, Ubuntu is cool, I just like the more widely supported part, would rather have plain Debian, tried openSUSE, and others, even Fedora
<Psinetic> ohhhhhhhhhhh you're not using a router
<greshnik> hi
<Psinetic> a modem hmmmm
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, ok let me check because some people told me to uninstall knetworkmanager and now im without internet connection on the desktop ¬¬
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: print this out:
<TxHawks> Hi,
<TxHawks> How can I check is a Toshiba Equium L10 - 273 is compatible, and how off-the box it is?
<grawity> Psinetic: Most of the time, those actually _are_ routers, with one USB and one Ethernet port.
<Psinetic> odd...how'd ur computer get the 192.168 ip if it's not behind a router? :S
<aaron11> Psinetic: Moden N.O: ZTE-AC8710
<Psinetic> hmmm ok
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: you need the right arhitecture if you are using debs
<Halitech> TxHawks, live cd
<greshnik> i have small problem whith layout my keybiard
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: and follow the instructions under 'No alternate internet access'
<jMyles> Isn't there a really easy way to install ubuntu on another drive while running ubuntu (rather than booting to a live cd)?  I thought I remember something like system -=> administration -=> install
<Psinetic> aaron11, wait a sec, let me take a look
<greshnik>   i can not change my keyboard layout in xorg.conf
<marks256> is there a way to list all the current displays on a system? I want to include remote displays as well (if possible)
<aaron11> Psinetic: Your sort of offtopic and helpful at the same time , LOL!
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<greshnik> http://pastebin.com/m6b5501be where my xorg.conf file
<greshnik> help me please
<Psinetic> aaron11, haha, hmmm i guess i'll take that as a compliment
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: if you have a broadcom wireless.  You can find out by looking in the device manager in windows.
<greshnik> my emglish bad because written me in privat
<Psinetic> aaron11, open your web browser and type in:   192.168.0.1
<aaron11> Psinetic: Ok
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:are u sure that will solve the problem
<|L1n3> hey guys, I tried to remove virtualbox 2.1 to install 3.1, but i couldn't remove it, synaptic tells that it was removed but whe I look at /var/log/dpkg.log virtualbox is still there... how can I force the unistall?
<Psinetic> tell me what you see
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: Right-click on 'My Computer'>Properties>Hardware Tab>Device Manager
<keith_> hello
<greshnik> hi
<greshnik> _
<aaron11> Psinetic: Nothing came.
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: if you have a broadcom wireless controller, which is the most common
<hsmak> guys, FireFox is driving me crazy whenever I wanna switch to another tab it hangs and very sluggish. I noticed this upon the last updates. Any idea guys!
<JimmyJ> hsmak, downgrade :)
<keith_> i was wondering if anyone knows of a utility to view the connection strength of a usb modem
<Psinetic> aaron11, did you install an application to control this modem/router on your computer?
<Halitech> hsmak, compiz enabled?
<hsmak> JimmyJ: the last updates not the upgardes
<hsmak> Halitech: yep
<EastDallas> hsmak: I was having the same problem.  Switched to Chromium, they just implemented extensions, so I didn't have to give up much.
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:are u sure that will solve the problem
<Psinetic> aaron11, i found this, http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1215689.htm, but i'm not entirely sure how to use it. i don't know if that has the settings to forward ports or not
<nonameNN> no one has problems with gnome screensaver???
<Halitech> hsmak, try disabling them and see if it still happens
<aaron11> Psinetic: First of all the modem is connected to the windows computer.
<hsmak> Halitech: k
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: if you have a broadcom wireless controller, which is the most common it will PROBABLY solve your problem.
<keith_> no, connected to ubuntu server 9.10
<mmoya> any ETA for packages.ubuntu.com ?
<marks256> anyone know of a command to give me a list of X displays?
<aaron11> Psinetic: And second. I did a research on this modem and found out that this is a storage device aswell. It stores the drivers and stuff
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: You can find out by Right-clicking on 'My Computer'>Properties>Hardware Tab>Device Manager
<|L1n3> hey guys, I tried to remove virtualbox 2.1 to install 3.1, but i couldn't remove it, synaptic tells that it was removed but whe I look at /var/log/dpkg.log virtualbox is still there... how can I force the unistall?
<Psinetic> grawity, aaron11 lol i never knew modems could be "routers" this is epic XD
<cheeko> EastDallas: where did u download chromium from
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:i am using windows vista,there is no hardware tab in 'My Computer'>Properties
<grawity> Psinetic: They're just called "modems", but they (at least some) contain both router functionality and DSL support.
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:i got it
<RYDeN> hi
<aaron11> Psinetic: The link does not talk about pf (Port FOWarding
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:now where to look after opening device manager
<sebass> i have a question
<EastDallas> cheeko: I had to add the repository...
<Halitech> !ask | sebass
<ubottu> sebass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Psinetic> aaron11, ok so you're trying to connect to a vnc which is installed on your windows computer via your ubuntu computer? the windows computer is connected to the modem, and you're trying to connect or bypas through the vnc to the windows computer right?
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:in network adapters
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: click the + next to network adapters
<aaron11> !windows | g_khatwani123
<ubottu> g_khatwani123: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mmoya> any ETA for packages.ubuntu.com ?
<EastDallas> ubottu: We are just trying to figure out what wireless adapter he has so we can get it working in ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaron11> Psinetic: Correct and windows is hosting an ad-hoc
<EastDallas> lol@me
<Psinetic> lol@ EastDallas XD
<jMyles> Any way to install ubuntu from ubuntu without burning the iso to a cd or usb?  I thought I remembered an outrageously easy way.
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:then what next?
<IdleOne> !windows | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Psinetic> IdleOne, he's trying to connect to it with ubuntu
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: what does it say under 'Network Adapters'
<aaron11> IdleOne: Thanks but ill take that as a joke ;)
<marks256> what is the syntax of the X11 display variable?
<aidave_> KABIK
<aidave_> KABOO
<Psinetic> aaron11, hmmm is 192.168.0.1 your windows computer's IP?
<llutz> marks256: "host:display-no"
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  you mean DISPLAY=ip#:screen# ?
<EastDallas> cheeko: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:1. DELL wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-CARD
<aaron11> P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P
<aaron11> hello
<Psinetic> aaron11, ?
<aaron11> Psinetic: Yes
<Psinetic> aaron11, ok....hmmm
<aaron11> Psinetic: That is its on local
<cheeko> thanks EastDallas
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:2.Marvell yukon 88E8040 PCI-E fast Ethernet controller
<aidave_> https://launchpad.net/kabikaboo
<marks256> Dr_Willis, yes that's what i mean. What can all be done with that? I guess i'm not sure what it is fully capable of
<Psinetic> aaron11, go to your windows computer, open command prompt, type in "ipconfig /all" and private message me the information for your DNS
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  you can also do a line like -->    DISPLAY=hostname(orip):0   xterm &
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:only these two options are shown under 'Network adapters'
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  that whould  start up an xterm on the remote box's dispolay
<EastDallas>  g_khatwani123: That is Dell's name for the Broadcom BCM4310 wireless controller, so YES the link I gave you will fix your wireless issues
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  IF all the security stuff is set right
<SRabbelier> I'm wanting to install Windows next to my Debian install, will I be able to use the Ubuntu 9.10 live cd to restore grub 2 (as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2), I'd assume it doesn't matter whether I'd use Debians or Ubuntu's 'update-grub' and 'grub-install'?
<EastDallas>  g_khatwani123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aaron11> Psinetic: LOL! Im on Ubuntu right now and btw what do you want to know
<marks256> Dr_Willis, ok. That much i did understand. But, say if one had an LTSP setup, could one user launch a window on another's terminal? (assuming security is all correct)
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  is devian using grub2 or grub1 ? thats a big differance
<Psinetic> aaron11, i need to know the DNS information for your windows computer you're trying to connect to so i can see where it's connecting to, this way i can get a correct ip and see if u can use that ip in your web browser to configure the modem
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: I'm on Debian's testing, which uses grub2
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  yes.  You could even try it from the console. and make it start a xterm on a X session
<Psinetic> aaron11, i am beginning to wonder if this modem even supports port forwarding
<Sacho> What's a program similar to paint for ubuntu?
<aaron11> ok
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpaint | Sacho
<ubottu> Sacho: mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (karmic), package size 657 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<Sacho> danke
<Psinetic> aaron11, at which case, i would not be able to assist you any further, as other than that, i have no idea what to do XD lol, plus it's 3 am here lol
<Halitech> SRabbelier, are you sure? I'm on squeeze and using grub1
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:on this link 'No Alternate Internet Access' whether to follow to 1st step or 2nd step
<SRabbelier> Halitech: meh, not testing, experimental I mean
<shylent> hello, what is the *correct* package just for plain ol' Firefox (3.5+), not firefox rebranded as Shiretoko or something? I am on Jaunty
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123:  But if there's ANY way for you to plug a cable in and connect to the internet that way, all you have to do is install all of the updates, and your wireless will just start working.
<SRabbelier> Halitech: I always confuse the two ^__^
<Halitech> SRabbelier, ahh, good old sid :)
<SRabbelier> Halitech: but yes, I ran the whole 'upgrade to grub2' dance
<IdleOne> shylent: firefox-3.5
<marks256> Dr_Willis, neat! :) I have another hypothetical question then. Say if i already had xterm being displayed on my screen. Without terminating the application, could i send it to another host?
<shylent> IdleOne: no, it installs Shiretoko for me :/
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: you follow ALL 3 steps
<aaron11> Psinetic: We will continue later
<aaron11> Psinetic: Ill come tomorrow
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: you download the software from step one from the link in step 2
<IdleOne> shylent: hmm that is correct sorry.
<aaron11> Psinetic: I wana watch a movie!
<aaron11> Psinetic: :D
<Psinetic> aaron11, no no, stay, continue to ask for help. i'm not the only guy here who can answer your questions
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: forget what I just said
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  thats 'doable' with some nasty hacks  but not very easially or in a stable way.
<greshnik> fuck ubuntu chanel most pupular)))
<Psinetic> aaron11, haha, well if you want to leave go right ahead then
<aaron11> Psinetic: No im sorry
<aaron11> Psinetic: But when do you come on IRC
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: you need your Ubuntu CD and download the two pieces of software in step two.
<IdleOne> !language | greshnik
<ubottu> greshnik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  if you need to be doing somthing like that a lot. use vncserver to launch a simple 'hidden' desktop you then access via a vncviewer.
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:then what next?
<Guest44508> I ejected my camera memory card after copying my pics.  Then I unmounted the card and took it out.  I put it back in to get new pics, it won't open it.  Does nothing.  I can not get it to mount again.  I tried a different card, same thing.
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: so, mh, did you mean that if it's using grub2 it will probably be allright?
<aaron11> Psinetic: Please come on 3:00 INDIAN time
<aaron11> Psinetic: Thanks
<Psinetic> aaron11, i honestly don't know when i'll be on, i'll be gone most of the day tomorrow
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: It tells you exactly what do do in the link I gave you.
<Psinetic> aaron11, and i have work the day after all day
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:where to keep that two downloaded files so that command written in step three could access it
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  should be. but im not sure how different grub2 is on the various disrtos.  Theres a lot of work on grub2 going on. so  there may be version differances.
<aaron11> Psinetic: 0_o
<marks256> Dr_Willis, vnc eh? I've never really looked into that. It it fairly similar to LTSP?
<aaron11> Psinetic: Ok
<tstebut>  hello! I'm seeking for grub experts in order to help me installing it on my 2 disk array raid1
<aaron11> Psinetic: Sure then
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: would there be any way to sortof do a 'dry' test?
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  it lets you run a desktop you can remotely access.   X has a 'similer' feature (xdmcp) but its not quite the same.
<Psinetic> aaron11, i would suggest you complete your work with other members of the irc for quick and speedy resolution :)
<aaron11> Psinetic: Bye
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: (before I go ahead and install windows and blow up my MBR)
<Psinetic> aaron11, ok, see you later. :)
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: create a folder on your hard drive
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  Try it and see I guess..  It pays to learn how to use grub and repair it. :)
<marks256> Dr_Willis, so the client needs an OS on it? It can't do PXE boot
<marks256> ?
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  with most 'repair' operations you could boot a live cd and chroot into the installed system. that way its using the proper grub files for that disrto
<Psinetic> night all, i'm going to take a shower, brush meh teefies, and go to bed. waking up in like 4 hours yay!
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  vncserver is a 'server' it runs on an OS. :)   its nothing to do with booting remote stuff.
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:what will be the exact location of that folder
<tstebut> Have you guys already installed and configure grub (grub2) over a raid array ?
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: that is up to you
 * Psinetic is away: In Bed | Night all!!!
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: ah, mhh,  "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2" recommends to use the Ubuntu binaries, it'd make sense to not honour that step and instead make sure to use the binaries from my Deiban install
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: did you install ubuntu from within windows?
<wvd> Is it true that I can open up some terminal and install an IRC client while I'm installing ubuntu?
<marks256> Dr_Willis, oh! duh :) i'm sorry. of course. Thanks for the help sir!
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  yep. Unless of course you are testing out some new features of grub2
<g_khatwani123> no through laptop reboot
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  the ubuntu grub2 dosent support LUA for example. or some other 'in progress' features.
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: did you repartition your laptop or install in a virtual partition?
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: nope, nothing in particular
 * Psinetic is away: In bed | Night All!!!
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: the only reason I'm using grub2 is because aptitude told me it had a fancy new shineh package ready for me :P
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  im not sure if debian uses a similer config files for its grub2 either. Ubuntu has /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d     No idea what debian uses
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:so whether command written in step 3 will automatically search where these two files are kept?
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  grub2 has some really really really neat features. I got a flash drive with grub2 setup to boot my ubuntu.iso file :)
<angelus> where are the settings for the launchers that are in awn stored ??
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: *nod*, it shouldn't matter if using my install's grub binaries though, no?
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  i then did changes to my ubuntu's grub2 configs where i can also boot an iso file from the hard drive as a 'recovery'  option
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: no
<tstebut> Dr_Willis, what can you tell me about grub on raid array ?
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  i wouldent think so
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: yeah, I'm glad to see linux is moving forward with the whole grub thing
<Dr_Willis> tstebut:  i dont touch raids :)
<jesus_je> clear
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: neat
<tstebut> :/
<Dr_Willis> SRabbelier:  progress... gotta love it.. gotta hate it...
<g_khatwani123> EastDallas:so whether i have to modify the commands in step 3?
<tstebut> tanks anyway ;)
<Guest44508> My computer will not mount my flash memory after unmounting it and putting it back in.
<tstebut> Got sand in my keyboard
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: If you installed Ubuntu in a virtual partition, the file will be located in /host/foldernameyoumakeup.  If you installed Ubuntu an actual partition the file will be located in /media/windowspartition/foldernameyoumakeup.
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: hehe, I don't mind it much, the progress that is, I'm hoping things will get more intuitive
<thevishy> Yeah it doesnt do that with my comp as well Guest , I dont know why but manually mount it
<Dr_Willis> Guest44508:  ive  had some issues wher ei had to log out/back in to get autompounting working.. or just mount the thing via the command line
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  i had the issues for a while. but the last set of updates fixed mine up better. I think theres some service/tool crashing thats in charge of that feature
<Guest44508> I restarted and shut down completly no use.  I tried to mount manually, need some help there because I couldn't get it right
<sebsebseb> hi
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  normally a log out/in fixed it.. but then perhaps 3 hrs later it would crash again.
<Lenin_Cat> how do I prevent page faults?
<wvd> So this is the first time I'm going to install linux. Are there any important parts I can mess up except for making the partitions @ the install?
<wvd> Or is it common sense.
<Guest44508> I've used it TONS and never had a problem until today
<genti> how can i restart samba server?
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  are you going to dual boot or what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> genti:  sudo service  WHATEVER restart
<dimi1> hi
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Yes, I'm going to give / 20GB and /home 20GB.
<Guest44508> so how do I mount manually?
<tstebut> genti : sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<clearscreen> wvd: gnu/linux*.. but for ubuntu, the install process is very straightforward and you can hardly screw up anything except for your partitioning
<dimi1> anybody got an idea how to install with the alternate version from a pen drive?
<Dr_Willis> genti:  get in the habbit of using the 'service' command.. forget about 'init.d/whatever' syntax
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  so you are going to have windows on the system also?
<wvd> clearscreen: my C:\ HDD has 200GB free. and I'm going to allocate 40GB total to / and /home, that sounds correct?
<wvd> Dr_Willis: For now, yes.
<maxinux61> Will Ubuntu work properly with AMD Cool and Quiet?
<grawity> Dr_Willis: What does 'service' do that directly calling /etc/init.d/$foo doesn't?
<tstebut> Dr_Willis, tell me more please about service spririt ....
<clearscreen> wvd: that would be fine
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  you might want to use windows to resize your 200gb drive and leave 40gb or so unallocated.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: (because there's no "service" command in Debian, which uses the same init.d)
<EastDallas> g_khatwani123: Here's another tutorial: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-drivers-bcm43xx-chipset-based-wireless-cards-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  it works for UPSTART services for  starters. :)
<clearscreen> Guest44508: man mount, but in general: mount -t mount_type device mount_point
<nr_> Ho hum, I've got this CD-like icon,  and underneath is written VBOXADDITIONS_3 : should I click on it ? IS the vbox additions thing installed or..?
<Halitech> wvd, might want to remember to give some room for swap
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Why? Do I need to do that?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  service command has been around for some time now. with Upstart. people actually need to start using it. :)
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  windoiws will resize the hd about 7x faster then the ubuntu installer can.
<genti> ok i used this "sudo service smbd restart" and its not working
<grawity> nr_: You need to install the software inside.
<tstebut> Well how does i works in ubuntu ? Is it xml conf like in solaris systems ?
<Dr_Willis> genti:  its 'samba' for the service name
<karlzt> my touchpad and keyboard doesn't work in karmic :(
<grawity> genti: AFAIK, it's "samba", not "smbd"
<genti> ok thanx
<wvd> Dr_Willis: I better play on safe.
<h4f1> I want to permanently set my dns to opendns(208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220) what should I do &
<h4f1> ?
<genti> ill try it now
<wvd> This is the first time I install linux.
<sebsebseb> !touchpad |  karlzt
<ubottu> karlzt: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Jesus> BRAZIL
<Guest57352> KANAL BRAZIL???
<Halitech> h4f1, router?
<sebsebseb> !br |  Guest57352
<ubottu> Guest57352: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest57352> ok
<Dr_Willis> h4f1:  edit your /etc/resolov.conf - or set it in the router..  but i use googles dns servers now. instead of the opendns ones.
<Guest57352> thanks!
<genti> thanx people it worked
<Dr_Willis> h4z|da:  or use the network manager to set them
<nr_> thanks gravity: if its a CD image - does that mean I should mount it and run it>? to install?..
<sebsebseb> karlzt: I think there's an issue with  certain touchpads in Karmic and maybe keyboards as well
<clearscreen> Dr_Willis: editing resolv.conf is not a permanent solution as NetworkManager will overwrite it
<clearscreen> h4f1: just use networkmanager
<Dr_Willis> clearscreen:  yep. depends on how he wants to do it..
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Is it true that I can just install irssi or so, while I'm installing?
<mac9416> when I installed Opera it made itself the default browser. How can I set it back to Firefox?
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  i perfer weechat to irssi :) and yes you can install it and chat in here.. while it installs.
<clearscreen> mac9416: edit->preferences in firefox
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  firefox has some menu items/settings for that
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Thanks, also, how long is the install? 2h+?
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  about 20 min perhaps.
<clearscreen> mac9416: advanced tab in edit->preferences
<clearscreen> 'Check now'
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  i nromally use bootable usb flash drives to iunstall however.. not cd's
<mac9416> clearscreen, Dr_Willis, FF thinks it's the default browser. :-/
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  BUT resizeing the HD may take much longer then 20 min
<chomwitt> flash video player plugin for firefox doenst work in karmic. any ideas? (set off compiz didnt work)
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Also, does it automatically take my conn?
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  Huh?
<mac9416> clearscreen, "Firefox is already set as your default browser."
<BitEncrypt> what do i need to run TorK
<wvd> Dr_Willis: My internet connection I mean, does it automatically pick up that?
<Halitech> wvd, you may want to defrag windows from within windows to make sure you don't get any corruption
<clearscreen> wvd: if it properly installs your network drivers and you are connecting over ethenet through DHCP, then yes
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  depends on how its connected.
<hsmak> Halitech, regarding FireFox and its sluggishness, i disabled compiz but FF still hangs when switching from one Tab to another
<wvd> k
<clearscreen> ethernet*
<Dr_Willis> !info tork
<ubottu> tork (source: tork): anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.31-2 (karmic), package size 1413 kB, installed size 3988 kB
<wvd> But if the installer is common sense I might just not need an IRC client
<Dr_Willis> BitEncrypt:  i think you need to install/configure ToR for starters.
<Halitech> hsmak, not sure then, maybe a bug, how much memory is it using?
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  i only use 10gb for my /  rest is /home and a little swap partition
<EricTheHax> yo i cant hear my guitar on the speakers in 9.10
<wvd> Dr_Willis: What is 'rest'?
<DIL> mac9416, under preferences > advanced>general tab click check now
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  the remainder of the drive.
<EricTheHax> how do i make it playback my mic port?
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  (windows) (/) (/home) (swap)
<hsmak> Halitech, normal as it was. not consuming too much
<mac9416> DIL, Firefox believes it is the default.
<wvd> Dr_Willis: I'll do 20-20 I think.
<hsmak> Halitech, FF was fine just before the last updates from Ubuntu
<wvd> C:\ still has 200GB left, so that'll be fine
<skreem> Can someone tell me where I can find my xorg.conf file? I can't find it in /etc/X11/ - I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu
<hsmak> Halitech, I feel it has nothing to do with compiz this time
<EricTheHax> dude how do i playback my input sound in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  i imagine you will be stretching to use 20 for /    but have fun
<BitEncrypt> its says it need to locate tor "has browse button"
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Is it too much?
<llutz> mac9416: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<hsmak> Halitech, it's been pretty some time since i was using FF and compiz is enabled
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  on my main heavy ussage box's ive never gone over 10gb for /   My /home is  a few TB. :)
<hsmak> Halitech, Anyway thx for ur help
<wvd> Dr_Willis: ah
<mac9416> llutz, perfect. Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  oh wait i am usign 15gb on a server.. but thats including /home :)
<Halitech> hsmak, just wanted to rule it out, must be a bug with the new update
<janhouse> Have no sound in wine (Karmic) help please!
<skreem> Can someone tell me where I can find my xorg.conf file? I can't find it in /etc/X11/ - I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu
<hsmak> Halitech, then I can assure u a week ago everything FF was ok
<Dr_Willis> skreem:  systems can run with out one  now a days.
<janhouse> skreem, if it is not there, it doesn't exist
<Henry_BR> Hello, I don't know how to connect my computer to Ubuntu One. No page of connection was shown and I already have an Ubuntu One account; may anyone help me?
<janhouse> skreem, latest versions don't require it. It configures automatically
<carmelo> ciao
<maxinux61> Does anyone know if 9.10 will properly switch the P states on an AMD processor running cool and quiet?
<hsmak> Halitech, I ll disbale the flash and will c
<carmelo> list
<sebsebseb> Henry_BR: there's a channel #ubuntuone
<DIL> skreem, "locate command
<Dr_Willis> Henry_BR:  the ubunt one icon in -> applications -> internet    dosent connect?
<skreem> ok - I'm having trouble with my Intel 945 graphics and a fix recommends running a command to create the file: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg - but still the file does not exist. how can i configure my xorg without a conf?
<SRabbelier> Dr_Willis: looks like it works, at least the "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda" part worked fine!
<skreem> DIL: no good, only exists as a man pae
<thevishy> I have this HDD which had a broken linux mint installation along with its SWAP
<skreem> page*
<sebsebseb> skreem: 9.10 or 9.04?
<trism> janhouse: did you configure it in winecfg on the audio tab?
<skreem> 9.10
<thevishy> i would like to add the swap to this system and then the 2.6 GB to /
<Halitech> skreem, sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf then you can add what you need to add
<skreem> ok thanks Halitech
<janhouse> trism, I select eash of those boxes and press test, but it shows error
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  you can just edit /etc/fstab and let it use 2 swap partitions.. then mount the other partition whever you wanted... OR you could use gparted to resize/delete/resize the space.
<trism> janhouse: what's the error?
<hsmak> Halitech, btw the sluggishness & hanging start when I switch to a last visited tab , i.e. didn't switch to that tab for some time!
<thevishy> okay
<Xcerca> I was trying to update to 9.10 but when i rebooted it fail, so i tried to install with the ubuntu 9.10 , kubuntu 9.10, and kubuntu 9.04 (all the amd64 versions)   and everytimes livecd and install don't work.  the only thing i can install is ubuntu 9.04 amd64 , but when i try to install kde it fails again.   I have teo ati 4890s in crossfire,   everything works fine in gnome ubuntu 9.04 , but not kde and not upgraded to and 9.10 versions.
<thevishy> gparted is sorta heavy on laptop but I will try . it gets hot fastly
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, you cannot do that online ?
<trism> janhouse: try selecting only the ALSA check box, I get an error too if I select them all
<sigmonsays> Hi, I just upgrade to karmic and have no sound. Anyone have this problem on intell 82801JI (ICH10)
<janhouse> solwed it in winehq channel. thx :)
<h4f2> fff
<janhouse> trism, thx! :)
<h4f2> any one hear me here ?
 * h4f2 help
<Henry_BR> Dr_Willis: No, no page is shown...
<h4f2> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<h4f2> any one ?
<h4f2> fuck
<FloodBot1> h4f2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheBase_> hello
<jussi01> !language | h4f2
<ubottu> h4f2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<h4f2> ups at least you hear me . thanks . sorry for language
<h4f2> I need to change my dns permanently to opendns (208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;) how do I do that for all connections I might have ?
<TheBase_> have gcc4.4 and 4.3 installed and I wanted to use only the 4.3. How is the best way to make 4.3 the default? Do I have to remove the 4.4?
<llutz> h4f2: all dhcp? then edit dhclient-config
<h4f2>  llutz:  I need to change just DNS .
<h4f2>  llutz:  editing resolf.conf doesn't help . because as soon as I change connection networkmanager flushes the config
<llutz> h4f2: i haven't said resolv.conf
<h4f2> llutz: ok. what line do I add there for dns settings ?
<crantok> Hi. I'm trying to get a bluetooth headset working with Xubuntu 9.04. I've just run 'sudo apt-get install bluez-btsco' which seems to have executed successfully but 'modprobe snd-bt-sco' gives the message 'FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found.' Please could someone tell me what my next move should be?
<h4f2> llutz: domain-name-servers  ?
<llutz> h4f2: depends on your dhcp-client, look for "prepend/supersede-domain-name-servers
<buttons840> this is more of a hardware question, but I would like a small and completely silent computer (even a solid state drive possibly, and no fans, anywhere); anyone know of something like this that can run ubuntu?
<kavurt> can I use minitab on ubuntu?
<gdiz> hey everybody, I am looking for a light-weight stable web browser that can run flash (specifically hulu and youtube).  any recommendations?
<maxinux61> buttons: You can build something like you describe pretty easily.
<maverick_> gdiz: epiphany/opera
<aeon-ltd> gdiz: whats wrong with firefox?
<xangua> gdiz: chromium, epiphany, any other that uses webkit
<thevishy> i installed chromium in my computer and its pretty good though not sure how u would enable java flash etc on that
<buttons840> maxinux61, i'm not familiar with what parts to buy?
<maxinux61> buttons:
<xangua> thevishy: try then google chrome
<thevishy> how to install kde
<buttons840> maxinux61, just a regular mini tower with a nice heat sink (no fans) and a ssd, that's what your thinking?
<xangua> thevishy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thevishy> thanks
<maxinux61> buttons: depending on the performance you want, look at the Intel Atom 330 MB.
<gdiz> aeon-ltd, nothing is wrong per say...my computer is an older dell.  I go and clean up what's running so that cpu and mem is relatively clear.  but the video is still choppy running in hulu even after buffering
<fannagoganna> pardon me, but how do I install fonts for single user in Ubuntu 9.10?
<fannagoganna> using gnome?
<EricTheHax> is anyone at least going to tell me if they know the solution to my problem or not?
<gdiz> aeon-ltd, I mean it could just be an old video card, but still
<maxinux61> Buttons: add to that a Picco power supply, no fan.
<buttons840> maxinux61, i don't want much performance ,just for music and other simple tasks
<gdiz> thought it was worth a try
<thevishy> its a huge process , takes approx 700 MB
<thevishy> better I would stick with gnome
<maxinux61> Buttons: Tthe atom is perfect.
<cout> I'm trying to pxe install ubuntu netbook remix.  I got the machine to boot and I selected my apache2 server as my installation source but when it gets to downloading the installer I get the warning "bad d-i Packages file" followed by the error "anna[2266]: cat: can't open '/tmp/net-retriever-2582-deduplicate/*': No such file or directory
<cout> any ideas?
<fokuslee> Hi, how do i get the cpu temperature in 9.10? i am trying to install im_sensors but can't find the package
<fokuslee> is that deprecated?
<buttons840> maxinux61, k, i'll look into those thanks
<llutz> fokuslee: lm-sensors
<maxinux61> Buttons: the Intel MB is cheap too about $80 including the processor.
<cout> also I see the message "time warp or clock problem", because my cmos battery is dead and I need to set the time manually, but I can't because there's no "date" program in the pxe install root
<fokuslee> oh its L? as in linux?
<llutz> fokuslee: it is
<fokuslee> llutz,  thanks alot
<jason_____> sup guys
<llutz> fokuslee: change your fonts in irc-client :)
<jason_____> what do I do if I have a stuck process? killall exaile doesnt clear it
<gorgonzola> is packages.ubuntu.com down? i keep getting 404 since yesterday :S
<Alius> jason in order to do that hit alt+f2 and type in xkill
<jason_____> alius - Im in kubuntu, not ubuntu. I just need to do it in terminal or whatever.
<fokuslee> llutz, is this better?
<Alius> ohh
<jason_____> is there not a kilall force or something?
<grawity> jason_____: kill -9
<erUSUL> jason_____: pkill -9 exaile
<jason_____> Ive never had a process stick like this, and its enraging me beyond belief because I CANNOT reboot
<gdiz> also I am not sure if you would know how to do this, what I want to do is control the web browser via ssh (or some other means remotely) What I would like to do is navigate to hulu show, go to full screen (which I believe is some keyboard command in hulu), and play/pause
<jason_____> pkill -i worked
<jason_____> -9
<jason_____> woop! thanks
<Alius> lol
<llutz> fokuslee: lol, if you can see the difference between i and l, yes :)
<aliquerer> Need help to stream football! Could any1 help? what software is to be used and how can i get it?
<thiebaude> aliquerer, where from?
<fokuslee> llutz, oh thats what you mean, duh me LOL
<AdvancedN00b> Has anyone fixed the audio issue in 9.10?
<aliquerer> thiebaude: from myp2p.eu there are many streams available
<EntityReborn> Hm
<Halitech> aliquerer, vlc can stream to other computers
<crantok> does anyone know anything about installing and using bluez-btsco?
<thiebaude> aliquerer, get you w32 codes from medibuntu
<EntityReborn> I'm looking for a good, low-key, non-in-your-face stickynote application.
<thiebaude> codecs
<thiebaude> wmp
<aliquerer> thiebaude: how?
<EntityReborn> I don't like Tomboy, the windows are too big/full, etc
<thiebaude> !med
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xangua> EntityReborn: you have the sticky notes applet
<thiebaude> aliquerer, or check out perfectbuntu
<sebsebseb> EntityReborn: What's the replacement for Tomboy?  Gnote I think
<sebsebseb> !info Gnote
<ubottu> Package Gnote does not exist in karmic
<nr_> After installing VBOXADDITIONS the mouse integration works perfectly (an onscreen prompt announced it as well), but  straight to the display properties bix didnt appear - my resolution is still 800*600.. any ideas what I missed?
<EntityReborn> xangua, thx
<aliquerer> thiebaude:  im trying mediubuntu now but how can that help me?
<tiemonster> hey! there we go!
<BitEncrypt> anyone here using GNOME IRC chat
<tiemonster> oops. wrong channel/
<thiebaude> aliquerer, you need the w32 codecs to stream
<thiebaude> from that site
<xangua> BitEncrypt: i've never heard of that client :S
<aliquerer> when ive done that what kind of streams can i do?
<thiebaude> aliquerer, do you have vlc?
<riverbird> bug in rhythmbox, not playing .m3u stream, looks for 'text/uri-list'.  apparently fixed.  anyone know how to make this patch??
<aeon-ltd> nr_: you may need to install addition video drivers
<aliquerer> thiebaude: i dont know, but im not going to stream by vlc
<aeon-ltd> nr_: *additional
<nr_> yup - i got ya :)
<BitEncrypt> Xchat
<aliquerer> thiebaude: i need to use some certain software, like sopcast for example
<Halitech> aliquerer, are you trying to stream out or watch?
<thiebaude> aliquerer, thats a good idea, i use vlc and have all my codecs installed so i can watch any video format and audio windows, etc
<crantok> Does anyone here use a bluetooth headset with Skype in Xubuntu 9.04?
<pecisk> hi people, in which package nvidia kernel module rests? in nvidia-common?
<pecisk> for binary driver of course
<aliquerer> Halitech:  im going to watch
<aliquerer> thiebaude: how  can i watch streams by vlc?
<GLAUK0N> hello
<GLAUK0N> !
<Halitech> aliquerer, ok, then you don't want to stream them, you want to watch them, vlc can do that, FF with flash can do that (youtube), mplayer can
<thiebaude> aliquerer, 1 sec
<nr_> I know AMD graphics drivers are being supplied for Windows 7, for x1650 card, is this why ubuntu VM on a win7 with x1600 AMD card wont offer up good resolution?
<sebsebseb> EntityReborn: There's a proper replacement for Tomboy,  Fedora has it by default.  It's been mentioned in a few or more of the anti Mono articles as well.  I think it's called Gnote, but maybe not,  I tried to find out for you elsewhere, but no luck yet.
<nr_> aren't
<GLAUK0N> I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem of turning off my laptop monitor w/o turning off the computer
<skreem> Can someone give me some advice on improving performance for QuakeLive (browser plugin game) using an Intel 945 graphics card. It runs at the moment but it's really slow.......
<Alius> skreem are you using Firefox
<AdvancedN00b> Can anyone help me fix the audio issue with 9.10?
<usser> nr_, guest OSs running in vmware or virtualbox dont use graphics hardware directly, its emulated.
<pecisk> AdvancedN00b, tell more about it
<Alius> AdvancedN00b what seems to be the problem
<aliquerer> Halitech: when i go to a site liake myp2p.eu the streams are listed, but needs certain software
<usser> skreem, you cant intel graphics is sucky
<pecisk> usser, not exactly
<usser> pecisk, ?
<pecisk> usser, VO commercial client can't do direct rendering just fine
<pecisk> can't/can/s
<AdvancedN00b> I have updated  from 9.04 to 9.10 and the sound stopped working. did some reading and it is a common thing.
<thiebaude> aliquerer, that site says one of the players you need is vlc and of coarse wmp, so since they say windows media player, you will need to install the w32 codecs (wmp)
<GLAUK0N> For some reason, when I turn off my monitor on my laptop, the screensaver "noscreen" is activated after about 10 seconds
<AdvancedN00b> I have managed to get the headphones working, but thats all
<pecisk> AdvancedN00b, it really depends on your sound card. I will guess - laptop?
<sebsebseb> AdvancedN00b: Sound is not fun to try and get working properly again, it can also be tricky to do.  You could try a clean install of 9.10, or put 9.04 back on.
<Halitech> aliquerer, did you look at the software page? http://myp2p.eu/softwareitem.php?softwareid=18&part=software
<Alius> Advance noob try what sebsebseb said
<sebsebseb> AdvancedN00b: In fact if you clean install 9.10  Ext4 and Grub 2 by default
<skreem> usser : Alius - yes firefox and it runs very fast in Windows....... so the graphics is up to the job.
<Alius> hmm
<usser> pecisk, thats true but the graphics card for guest is still emulated, ie even if you have nvidia 9800 on the host, guest will see virtualbox graphics adapter, not 9800
<AdvancedN00b> sebsebseb: Ok will try that
<usser> skreem, pastebin your glxinfo
<aliquerer> Halitech, now i see
<pecisk> usser, that's correct
<crantok> If I install a package and modprobe fails to load a module that is in that package, is there anything I can do to load that module?
<pecisk> crantok, what's module for?
<pecisk> crantok, insmod of course
<aliquerer> Halitech, however i still dont understand how to install sopcast
<skreem> usser : http://pastebin.com/m5f3f15f0
<sebsebseb> AdvancedN00b: It's good practice to make sure you got a good ISO, and so i'll get the bot to pm you some info about that.  Well maybe you got an offical 9.10 CD, but probably not.
<crantok> pecisk: module is snd-bt-sco (from bluez-btsco). I'll look at insmod. Thanks
<usser> skreem, yep your graphics is working fine. not much you can do at this point
<coppro> How do I reconfigure X on Karmic? xorg.conf doesn't exist and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing.
<EntityReborn> sebsebseb, actually, the widget is perfect
<EntityReborn> thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> oh to late they gone, nevermind then
<skreem> ok usser - shame i really want to rid my system of windows
<Halitech> aliquerer, sudo apt-get install sopcast ??
<chasedawg1> Is there such a thing as open source college?
<sebsebseb> EntityReborn: ok well it is gnote
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usser> skreem, you gotta make sacrifices :) why not try openarena instead?
<aliquerer> Halitech, it says it cant find it
<skreem> quakelive is my life at the moment :P
<aliquerer> Halitech, gotta go now however ,thx for the help so far
<pk4> hello g33ks
<boomernang> coppro, do this: sudo Xorg :1 -configure              that will create a xorg.conf in your home directory.. edit it, then chuck it in /etc/X11/ and it will use it.. OR if that doesnt work.. just tell Xorg to use it.. man Xorg
<Halitech> aliquerer, check synaptic then, might be sop-cast
<drift> I have a cronjob that turns off my wireless interface (ifconfig wlan0 down).  How do I get the network applet to reflect that it is no longer connected to a network?  It sill shows the connected bars.
<erUSUL> coppro: Xorg -configure
<coppro> thanks
<crantok> pecisk: insmod fails to find snd-bt-sco. Do I need to know the path to the module?
<GLAUK0N> COuld anyone help me with a screensaver problem?
<GLAUK0N> i searched the forums for help
<sebsebseb> GLAUK0N: depends on what it is, details?
<erUSUL> crantok: with insmod you have to provide full path
<GLAUK0N> and googled as well
<sebsebseb> !details |  GLAUK0N
<ubottu> GLAUK0N: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GLAUK0N> when I manually turn off my screen on my laptop with a command or use brightside corner, the screensaver "blank screen" turns on and emits a backlight, which I don't want
<crantok> erUSUL: Thanks
<GLAUK0N> I just want to turn off the screen
<karma_police> is anyone familiar with dualbooting windoze7 after ubuntu is installed? 9.10
<GLAUK0N> it won't
<sebsebseb> GLAUK0N: ok I don't know
<Dr_Willis> GLAUK0N:  what command are you using to turn off the screen?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: normalley you do Windows first, then Ubuntu, because otherwise  Windows overwrites the Master Boot Record the first section of the hard disk, and it goes over Grub, and then it's annoying to restore Grub, and can be quite tricky for new users in fact
<williamchan> i have a pretty serious gnome ubuntu 9.10 bug to report, should i report to gnome or ubuntu?
<williamchan> all apps using on_motion_notify_event don't work anymore
<GLAUK0N> "xset dpms force off"
<sebsebseb> !bugs |  williamchan
<ubottu> williamchan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<GLAUK0N> Dr_Willis: "xset dpms force off"
<chasedawg1> sebsebseb: is that a channel, !bugs?
<Dr_Willis> GLAUK0N:  right thats  using the 'power saver/settings' So you say the screen turns Off, then a few min later the blanker kicks in , which turns it back on?
<karma_police> i would install windows first but i have goten everything set just right in ubuntu and don't want to start from scratch again... is there a way to ghost an image of my current ubuntu to install afterwards? i know this is a dumb question
<sebsebseb> chasedawg1: that was the trigger for the bot
<chasedawg1> sebsebseb: is there a bug channel?
<Halitech> karma_police, you can install windows second, will just need to reinstall grub afterwards
<sebsebseb> karma_police: you can resize Ubuntu and make space for Windows,  you might lose a little data doing this, but probably not.  You can then learn how to put Grub 2 on,  your on 9.10 yes?
<sebsebseb> chasedawg1: I think so #ubuntu-bugs ?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<karma_police> i am 9.10.. already have reszed using gparted with no probs... i followed a forum for re-installing grub it didn't work for me
<GLAUK0N> Dr_Willis: it doesn't turn back on, the problem is the "blank screen" screensaver is activated because the computer is regarded as idle, but when the screensaver turns on, it emits the backlight of my laptop screen (supposedly, this is how the "Blank screen" screensaver functions)
<GLAUK0N> Dr_Willis: All i want is for the screen to be completely turned off on my laptop, no screensaver whatsoever
<sebsebseb> karma_police: yes that's what I meant by tricky for new users,  the tutorails don't quite make sense or wahtever
<GLAUK0N> Dr_Willis: if there was a way for my computer to disregard the screensaver functionality all together, that would be fine.
<karma_police> i've been ubunting sind mid october so i am still a noob... i still want to use ubuntu as my primary because i enjoy it so much
<karma_police> since*
<sebsebseb> karma_police: What kind of Ubuntu set up have you done?  I mean apps and anything else
<olli> where are the scripts for conky placed? everytime read about .conky, but where to playe .concy?
<GLAUK0N> Dr_Willis: because the "blank screen" screensaver, though a blank screen it is,  emits the backlight from my laptop screen.
<mneptok> GLAUK0N: disable the screensaver in screensaver prefs. enable screen dimming in power management prefs
<grawity> olli: Dotfiles usually go to your home directory.
<grawity> olli: So it probably is ~/.conky/
<boomernang> karma_police, just install windows and use ntldr until you're confident you know how to reinstall grub :)
<olli> -> *homefolder*/.concy/blafile.sh? th
<olli> *thx
<karma_police> 9.10 64bit.  pykaraoke, audacious, mythtv
<GLAUK0N> mneptok: there is no option for me to disable screensaver
<sebsebseb> karma_police: I have a little idea,  seperate /home  and maybe /usr as well,   put Windows on,  then do a / for  Ubuntu.   Altough Grub 2 could just be re installed some how.
<olli> so does ~/ mean homefolder?
<RealAlmightyUbot> I use Spotify through Wine but it stops playing tunes after a couple of tracks, why? The player doesn't start but it works a couple of times before it stops.
<mneptok> GLAUK0N: uncheck "activate screensaver when computer is idle"
<coppro> RealAlmightyUbot: have you checked appdb.winhq.org?
<CarlFK> olli: actually just ~ is the home folder
<karma_police> my grub/menu.lst is empty.. i read somewhere u need to edit that
<olli> CarlFK: thx
<RealAlmightyUbot> coppro: Ni, I'll.
<RealAlmightyUbot> *No
<fernando> hola
<sebsebseb> karma_police: menu.lst is for the old Grub, not Karmics
<CarlFK> olli: if I do "echo ~" I see  "/home/carl"
<karma_police> that explains it then
<sebsebseb> karma_police: make sure your using re installing Grub 2 instructions, and you will hopefuly be ok
<GLAUK0N> mneptok: ok, ill try it, thnks
<GLAUK0N> Dr_Willis: thnks for the help
<GLAUK0N> have to go
<karma_police> i guess i could install windows first... i'd rather get my hands dirty and learn how to fix this tho.. i'm not worried about data loss.. all my files are on a separate hdd
<jel>  Why does bridge-utils break my eth0 routing by default?
<olli> CarlFK: thx ;)
<sebsebseb> karma_police: well I had another idea so you woudn't have to get rid of all of Ubuntu,  however you should also just be able to re install Grub 2 with the correct instructions
<RealAlmightyUbot> coppro: Platinum rating in Wine HQ.
<CarlFK> how do I apt-cache search for (name contains "xml") and (description contains "editor") ?
<coppro> RealAlmightyUbot: interesting
<sebsebseb> karma_police: data and program user data goes in /home
<jason_____> hey guys
<CarlFK> a year or so ago I found a nifty xml gui editor - simple name like kxml, now I can't find it
<RealAlmightyUbot> coppro: And no bugs related to my problem.
<jason_____> hey guys - my DHCP service isnt starting whenever it boots up. What could be the problem?
<coppro> hmm :/
<RealAlmightyUbot> coppro: I use UFW firewall. But if that was a problem Spotify wouldn't start at all?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: normalley  people just need a /home on a seperate partition,  to get most of how things were like before back, when doing a clean install
<coppro> RealAlmightyUbot: I don't know
<RealAlmightyUbot> coppro: start playing at alla, I mean-
<pecisk> jason_____, did you mean your computer doesn't aquire dhcp ip?
<karma_police> i mean i save my files and anything i don't want getting lost on  a saparate hdd altogether
<mrqismrx> I am using Openvpn and to start it I write "openvpn myconfig.conf" but it says that by doing that passwords may be cached and to avoid that use the option --auth-nocache but I don't get it to work. I have tried "openvpn --auto-nocache myconfig.conf" and the --aut... after myconfig.conf aswell. where should an option for a app be?
<RealAlmightyUbot> coppro: Ok.
<karma_police> i have  a LOT of music and would die if i lost that
<coppro> you can have a separate partition on he same drive; I do that
<jason_____> pecisk - No, I have two laptops I use for imaging windows machines, and the imaging software runs on Linux. Theyre both Ubuntu and theyre both PXE booting the clients and hand out generic IPs to connect them. But the clients dont pick up an IP address unless I manually stop then start the dhcp service each time.
<sebsebseb> karma_police: right, but you said you did some sort of fancy Ubuntu set up?  that you didn't want lost?
<karma_police> these are he instructions i have been following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<sebsebseb> karma_police: look at the Grub 2 page from the bot, maybe that also links to the re installing Grub 2 instructions
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nomic> hi I have a 4 screen system with 2 different pcs one driving top two screens one driving the bottom 2 screens - I wish to stop having to use 2 keyboards 2 mice and hopefully have the same desktop over all four screens which are 2 separate installations now - is this something to do with X that enables me to do this - or SSH?  I'm sure it can be done can somebody point me in the right direction.
<nomic> 9.04
<jel> anyone know how bridge utils should be setup for KVM, so it won't break normal (host) networking?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: you can keep your Firefox profile and so on,  by making a seperate /home and re installing Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !home |  karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kane77> there is something wrong with my ubuntu, usb does not work good... Copying takes ages.. For instance now I am copying ~500MB and it already took 45minutes and is still stuck in 50%.. What's wrong?
<sebsebseb> karma_police:three options  1.  figure out how to re install Grub 2   2.  Do my partition idea  3.  Delete all of Ubuntu, put Windows on first, and then Ubuntu
<karma_police> i'm gonna read into doing choice 1
<karma_police> win7 isn't worth too much trouble. hehe
<coppro> karma_police: I can help with option 1
<GodFazha> virtualbox *cough*
<sebsebseb> karma_police: What are you using it for anyway?
<sebsebseb> GodFazha: yes I was just thinking that as well
<karma_police> school
<pratik_narain> desktop effects gone after update to kernel 2.6.31-16, any solution
<jason_____> what should I do with my ubuntu server? The dhcp service isnt properly starting up :(
<sebsebseb> !server |  jason_____
<ubottu> jason_____: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<usser> jason_____, look at the log files
<sebsebseb> jason_____: the last bit
<coppro> karma_police: do you have a boot disk?
<jason_____> sebsebseb - its not a server edition, its desktop edition
<sebsebseb> oh
<karma_police> i have a win7 professional boot disk and a 9.10 amd64 usb startup
<jason_____> sebsebseb - I use this "server" for imaging windows machines, and I need the web based gui to control it, so I just use a desktop edition with the proper packages installed.
<coppro> jason____: Do you have dhcp3-server installed?
<George_E> Can anyone access packages.ubuntu.com? It seems like it's down.
<jason_____> coppro - oh yes, and it works fine - it just doesnt auto start. I have to stop/start the service manually in terminal to fire it up
<sebsebseb> karma_police: I meant programs,  unless your doing say 3D Windows games,  you could look into doing a Windows 7 virtual machine, for whatever your using it for
<sebsebseb> karma_police: inside Ubuntu
<GodFazha> resolves fine here George_E
<coppro> jason____: check boot.log; anything in there?
<coppro> karma_police: and you have both Windows and Ubuntu installed right now, but with the Windows bootloader?
<jason_____> coppro - wheres that file located?
<coppro> jason____: /var/log
<George_E> Weird. I keep getting timed out.
<jason_____> var log dhcp? or something?
<coppro> err just /var/log/boot
<pratik_narain> desktop effects gone after update to kernel 2.6.31-16, any solution
<karma_police> only ubuntu is installed right not with winxp in a vm.. its sluggish in vm tho
<jason_____> coppro - it says "nothing has been logged yet"
<sebsebseb> karma_police: well some of those games can work in vm as well,  but the support is a bit hmm, but it's getting there
<RiRa> can someone help me, i need to change language on ubuntu server 8.04, "dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" dont work, it dont exists
<coppro> oh right, they changed that around... where do boot logs go?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: vm's work well for me, and I only got 1GB RAM
<StarWarsGuy> hey all, running 9.10 x64 with Gnome environment.  What is the command to install kde environment?
<jason_____> coppro - this laptop is 9.04, for what its worth
<karma_police> i have ubuntu installed on a 250gb hdd.. ubuntu is on a 150gb partition and 100gb is reserved for my 7 when i retry it
<usser> jason_____, /var/log/daemon
<jason_____> usser - empty
<karma_police> i have 2.8 dual core with 4gb of ram.. ubuntu is silly fast but the vm just seems low with 1.5 assigned to it
<karma_police> slow*
<George_E> packages.ubuntu.com is resolving here too - I just can't bring up the page.
<sebsebseb> karma_police: right well coppro  said they could help with  option 1
<jason_____> coppro - when I try to restart the service, it says fail. But if I stop the service, THEN start, it works
<pratik_narain> desktop effects gone after update to kernel 2.6.31-16, any solution
<karma_police> i like otption 1 the best
<coppro> karma_police: ok. Install windows then boot off the USB disk, and come back in here and ping me
<coppro> err.. not usb disk
<coppro> ubuntu disk
 * coppro has trashed his boot sector more than a few times
<plain> does anyone else have issue logging in with xubuntu livecd?
<karma_police> k.. bbl
<sebsebseb> karma_police: Ubuntu disc
<George_E> Can anyone bring up the packages.ubuntu.com page? I can't seem to.
<EastDallas> George_E: packages.ubuntu.com was down last night.
<jpds> George_E: It's down.
<George_E> Oh. Is it still down?
<George_E> Ok.
<jpds> yes, and probably will be until Monday.
<George_E> Uh oh. I need a package.
<jpds> George_E: launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<George_E> Thanks.
<karma_police> on my netbook now
<gdiz> I am trying to load a firefox via ssh, do you know how I can specify the display
<jrib> gdiz: use ssh -X
<plain> ....does anyone else have issue logging in with xubuntu livecd?
<coppro> plain: you shouldn't need to log in
<plain> well thats bad news.
<Aditya1> I am trying to use 2.6.29 as my kernel version. Is there a way to upgrade 9.04 to that kernel?
<coppro> try ubuntu as the username, no password
<gdiz> jrib, I am sorry, I meant I want it to pop up on the ubuntu box not the remote box
<switch10_> plain: user name is ubuntu and password is blank
<gdiz> will that work?
<plain> ive tried that
<plain> there might be some weird issue with my hardware
<jrib> plain: if that's happening, you have a bad burn.  Run "check the cd for defects", also make sure you burn at no more than 4x.  If you do need to reburn, check the md5sum of the iso
<plain> hm
<plain> ok
<jrib> gdiz: just set DISPLAY.  e.g.  DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<CarlFK> how can I search my PATH for files that contain xml?  something like  find $PATH -name '*xml*'
<Aditya1> anyone know how I can upgrade my kernel to 2.6.29?
<jrib> CarlFK: you're going to have to expand path... maybe use tr
<coppro> Aditya1: What version of Ubuntu?
<riverbird> bug in rhythmbox, not playing .m3u stream, looks for 'text/uri-list'.  apparently fixed.  anyone know how to make this patch??
<Aditya1> coppro: 9.04
<Aditya1> I can't use 9.10 because it doesn't seem to run in a VM.... at all
<coppro> Aditya1: you can download packages http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<jason_____> whats a command I can use to see what current server-services are running in ubuntu? I'm curious to see the status of my DHCP service.
<coppro> jason____ service --status-all
<gdiz> jrib, that did it thanks
<Aditya1> so running linux-source-2.6.29_2.6.29-020629_all.deb is all I need to do?
<coppro> Aditya1: grap them all, then use gdebi to install them
<coppro> *grab
<coppro> except maybe source
<Aditya1> I am actually looking for kernel headers too
<Aditya1> so I Should get everything right?
<coppro> yeah, so install the image and headers
<coppro> source is optional
<Aditya1> oh
<CarlFK> jrib: yay: find $(echo $PATH|tr \: ' ') -name '*xml*'
<Aditya1> cool
<Aditya1> thanks
<jrib> CarlFK: yep
<silentnights> I have set a proxy server using preferences->network proxy  and when i disable it, it kept stuck. does not get disabled. how can i disable it globally??
<Dracari> since the #kubuntu is kinda... "dead" i'll ask here, last time i used Any Ubuntu distro was   kubuntu 7.10 for this old Compaq Presario R3000 , how do i enable its multi-card reader?
<grawity> CarlFK: btw, there's "which -a"
<silentnights> I have tried export http_proxy=''
<silentnights> but it disable it for current terminal only
<CarlFK> grawity: how does it work?  I got nothing from which -a "*xml*"
<nvme> is there a way to look for software drivers in commandline (i am trying to get a usb sound card that works fine in karmic get detected in XBMCbuntu)
<jason_____> guys - my dhcp3 service isnt auto starting - where can I change it to make it auto start?
<tvaughn> how can i troubleshoot gnome?
<grawity> CarlFK: ...ah, forgot that. 'which' doesn't do wildcards.
<jel> tvaughn: what kind of trouble?
<CarlFK> grawity: yeah, I think it is for when there is more than one foo
<silentnights> where does ubuntu hold proxy settings??
<tvaughn> jel: you cant login under gnome session, it crashes back to prompt
<jel> tvaughn: although I'm tempted to answer "KDE" :)
<Dr_Willis> Dracari:  on a laptop the multicard readers  some times have issues depending on the kernel.   Try a live cd. and in theory the thing should just work.
<tvaughn> how can i switch to kde then
<jrib> silentnights: do the settings persist after restarting the app? logging out and back in?  rebooting?
<tvaughn> :)
<jel> tvaughn: oh.  Look in your home dir for .xsession* files
<ryszard> hi, I've got a problem with camera upside down in skype on my asus f3sg on 9.04
<ryszard> it's good in cheese
<jel> tvaughn: I think it's just .xsession
<silentnights> jrib: It persist even after ebooting
<Dracari> using Kubuntu 9.10 (off pendrive thanks to usbinst) Live CD
<jrib> silentnights: everywhere?
<jel> tvaughn: but might be .xsession-errors or something
<silentnights> jrib: yes, I do have to set the application settings myself everytime I use any
<jrib> silentnights: but the preferences dialog shows no proxy?
<jel> tvaughn: you can also change the login session type to failsafe, and at the terminal, run gnome-session
<ryszard> hi, I've got a problem with webcam upside down in skype on my asus f3sg on 9.04, cheese displays image correctly not upside down
<silentnights> jrib: yes
<jrib> silentnights: is http_proxy set to something?
<silentnights> jrib: yes it's keeping the old proxy settings I even deleted the settings itself not just disabling it but it persist
<jrib> silentnights: have you checked /etc/environment?
<Dracari> i know i cant get its broadcom 43xx wifi card. it hadnt worked in most distro's   ive tried.
<tvaughn> whats a app to install to pastebin outputs of files?
<Dracari> *card to work
<jrib> tvaughn: pastebinit
<pratik_narain> desktop effects gone after update to kernel 2.6.31-16, any solution
<jel> ryszard: you might need another webcam app that understands your camera better.  I *think* the newer camera protocols have issues with cheese still, but this isn't an area I've much experience with, so take that with a pinch of salt
<silentnights> jrib: That's the only content of /etc/environment -> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<ryszard> jel cheese displays image correct, skype doesn't
<jxnork> wiki tiki tavi
<jrib> silentnights: see if the proxy settings exists when you login with a fresh new user
<jxnork> bye
<tvaughn> http://pastebin.com/f44874205
<jason_____> guys - my dhcp3 service isnt auto starting - where can I change it to make it auto start?
<nvme> is there a way to look for software drivers in commandline (i am trying to get a usb sound card that works fine in karmic get detected in XBMCbuntu)
<silentnights> jrib: ok, I will create new user and I will see if it still persist. but will have to do later cause I got things working on the comp now.
<silentnights> jrib: btw isn't there a way to know where the enviroment variables coming from??
<jrib> silentnights: not that I know of
<jel> silentnights: grep :)
<silentnights> jrib: lol, I tried to grep the whole system for it but after some hours I had to shutdown the comp :D
<karma_police> !Grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cdavis> I have the timestamp plugin enabled in tomboy but I can't figure out how to actually enter the timestamp on a note?
<jrib> silentnights: grepping /etc/ and ~/.* should be enough but the new user would help narrow it down
<wvd> So I booted my first, ever, linux ubuntu install CD. A menu popped up, I select 'Install Ubuntu'. After like 5 to 15 mins a white thing kept glowing, then I received some I/O and other errors. Then the login/password menu popped up.. however I didn't even select partitions and such.. any ideas?
<jel> silentnights: grep /etc/{bash,profile}* ~/.{bash,profile}*
<Web210> hello all
<nvme> is there a way to look for software drivers in commandline (i am trying to get a usb sound card that works fine in karmic get detected in XBMCbuntu)
<jel> silentnights: or better: grep {/etc/,
<wvd> Anyone can help :$?
<jel> ~}/{.,}{bash,profile}*
<Chetic> what do I use to customize my compiz config?
<silentnights> jrib, jel : I found it ->  etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml:				<stringvalue>10.210.200.110</stringvalue>
<TomV-415> I'm using 9.10 and getting an error when I try to use vi - 'E558: Terminal entry not found in terminfo' - looks like a simple setting issue but 'export TERM=vt100' doesn't seem to be it.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | Chetic
<ubottu> Chetic: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jason_____> nobody has a clue about dhcp3 I take it?
<skreem> Greetings. usser_ : I managed to get QuakeLive running extremely smooth and found out it was something to do with sound
<jrib> silentnights: you shouldn't edit that directly, use gconf's tools
<skreem> However, the problem has just come back and I'm wondering if you know what I can do to fix/restart the sound
<Dr_Willis> TomV-415:  what sort of terminal are you using?
<skreem> I tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<wvd> So I booted my first, ever, linux ubuntu install CD. A menu popped up, I select 'Install Ubuntu'. After like 5 to 15 mins a white thing kept glowing, then I received some I/O and other errors. Then the login/password menu popped up.. however I didn't even select partitions and such.. any ideas?
<silentnights> jrib: what are gconfs tools?
<ZykoticK9> Chetic, compizconfig-settings-manager or CCSM as it is known
<skreem> No good and also lsof  | grep pcm (killed those processes) but no good....
<ranjan_> can any body on this network please make  me correct if i am making any mistake in using command for hibernet  i am using as  pm-hibernate is this the correct one  and if neaded what should i add  more  for defining the time from now.... i am having ubuntu 9.10 please help... ;)
<TomV-415> Dr_Willis: Just using the standard terminal - ubuntu default?
<syk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340136/ is my grub.cfg. i have multiple boot options for ubuntu in grub, how do i delete some? ive tried sudo gedit but it wont let me save
<jrib> silentnights: I'm thinking gconftool-2 but you can probably also use gconf-editor
<Chetic> Dr_Willis, ZykoticK9: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> TomV-415:  thats odd.. open a new gnome-terminal and see what 'echo $TERM' says..  'xterm' would proberly be the default Term setting
<usser_> skreem, maybe restart pulse, sudo service pulseaudio restart
<skreem> will try that - thanks
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Any way you could help me for a sec?
<tvaughn> jel: how do i switch to kde?
<TomV-415> Dr_Willis: echo $TERM show xterm indeed.
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  sounds like a bad cd to me. or some odd hardware quirk/issues. I always use unetbootin or the usb-disk crreator tool to make bootable usb drives.
<skreem> usser_ : i get "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions" when running that cvmd
<silentnights> jrib: I found it by gconf-editor  , Shall I edit there to add and remove it whenever I need? I mean no side effects?? :D
<dderrinder1> Hi! I would like to install lighttp on my ubuntu 9.10 . how can i compile stuff? like ./configure ./make and all that?
<wvd> Dr_Willis: I will need an another empty cd?
<ZykoticK9> tvaughn, to install KDE use kubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> dderrinder1: why not install from packages?
<erUSUL> dderrinder1: just install it through synaptic
<jrib> silentnights: you probably want to edit system-wide gconf, not just your user's
<erUSUL> !software > dderrinder1
<ubottu> dderrinder1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  i use usb flash drives.. so i never have to burn cd's any more
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  verify the md5sum of the iso image, and the cd you burnt. try it in some other machine as a test.
<dderrinder1> okay, thanks but it is the newest version?
<jason_____> aaaaaaaaanybody familiar with dhcp3-server
<usser_> skreem, hm, i dont know
<tvaughn> ZykoticK9: as in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ZykoticK9> tvaughn, yup
<ranjan_> can any body on this network please make  me correct if i am making any mistake in using command for hibernet  i am using as  pm-hibernate is this the correct one  and if neaded what should i add  more  for defining the time from now.... i am having ubuntu 9.10 please help... ;)
<dderrinder1> isnt there some apt-get install build-essent
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mneptok> dderrinder1: what does the newest SVN version of Lighty have that you need for your deployment?
<RealAlmightyUbot> coppro: I think I solved the Spotify problem by upgrading Wine to 1.2. I red about the solution in a thread at Ubuntu forums.
<mneptok> !info lighttpd > dderrinder1
<Dr_Willis> ranjan_:  lazy  way. make a script that sleeps for a set time.. then runs the command. :) but  there may be better ways
<dderrinder1> mneptok: i dont know? all the cool kids are using the newest one.
<silentnights> jrib: I did delete it from system->http_proxy in gconf-editor       when i opened another terminal it was still there. does it need a restart?
<jrib> silentnights: guess so
<mneptok> dderrinder1: so you're willing to install compilers and other toold that could be used to compile a rootkit on your server just to get something you're not sure you need?
<TomV-415> Dr_Willis: Is there something I should configure in vi to set it to the right terminal?
<silentnights> jrib: Thanks a lot :)
<crankharder> packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<Dr_Willis> TomV-415:  not that ive notifed. vi works very well here.
<grawity> TomV-415: Does the same happen with vim?
<shell>  /last shell
<Dr_Willis> TomV-415:  you did try a 'sudo apt-get install vim'   the default vi is 'vim-tiny' it may be having the issues
<dderrinder1> mneptok: if a hacker needs build-essentials to compile his rootkit on my server, he will get it, no matter what.
<crankharder> anyone know how to install mp4box?
<mneptok> dderrinder1: how, exactly?
<ranjan_> Dr_Willis:: i don't have any idea of how to wright any script ... not only that i don't have any knowledge of programing :)
<jozefk> CLI command for viewing what's the IP address of the router/modem or Access Point?
<dderrinder1> he could enter sudo apt-get install build-essential I guess
<jrib> jozefk: wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org
<Dr_Willis> ranjan_:  time to spend the 10 min readiing  the abs guide and learn the basics I guess.. 3 lines in an executable file. #!/bin/bash    sleep Some####       command to run
<Aditya1> Is ther any way to tell linux to use a newer kernel after its installed
<mneptok> dderrinder1: and that won;t work unless the person is logged in as an account with sudo privileges, and knows that account's password.
<dderrinder1> mneptok: but i see your point, after i have build lighttpd i will purge that
<Aditya1> or wil it just ask me?
<Dr_Willis> ranjan_:  that pm-hibernate command sosent have a 'delay' setting it seems
<mneptok> dderrinder1: good luck writing your SysV or Upstart init scripts and adding them to the correct runlevels.
<rgnr> hey there ppl
<dderrinder1> mneptok: is there another runlevel than 3 ?
<jozefk> that's not the IP of my router :P it shoudl be something like 168.192.X.X
<rgnr> I'm using 6gig swap space, but only 300 meg is used
<mneptok> dderrinder1: yes, there are runlevels 0-5
<TomV-415> Dr_Willis: I'll give that a try - didn't realize i had a tinyvim... using the -T flag is ingored.. I'm getting 'gnome-256color' as the terminal
<rgnr> wtf is so much for swap then?
<dderrinder1> mneptok: i read somewhere that ubuntu only uses 1 to 3.
<Dr_Willis> TomV-415:  try it in some other terminal applications like xterm, and  rxvt and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<pratik_narain> desktop effects gone after update to kernel 2.6.31-16, any solution
<Aditya1> wouldn't it be bad if you needed to use 6 gigs of swap for some reason?
<jason_____> dhcp3 isnt auto statring. what can I dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dderrinder1> mneptok: i will put it in 3. with chk...
<dderrinder1> Upstart?
<dderrinder1> crap. im done.
<mneptok> dderrinder1: yes. Upstart.
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ojo> hey everyone, this question has been asked a lot these day's: but even after followin the ubuntu-fora, about:config and sutch, firefox still doesn't want to open magnet links into azureus
<jozefk> actually 192.168.X.X :)
<ojo> anyone can help?
<dderrinder1> oh god. i am screwed.
<mneptok> dderrinder1: if you don;t know what Upstart is, just install the packaged version. enable backports if you want to get the latest.
<jrib> !who | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> jozefk: so you want the local ip... use "route -n" for example
<dderrinder1> oh wait. i will just format the thing, and go back to 9.04 , i assume 9.04 did not have upstart yet, right?
<ranjan_> Dr_Willis:: thanks  for information i'll try to learn some language so that some useful script can be created.... tanks a lot ....
<mneptok> dderrinder1: no, Upstart has been used in every currently supported release.
<jozefk> jrib: that's it. thanks. u know to whom I speak :P
<mneptok> dderrinder1: if you don't know what Upstart is, just install the packaged version. enable backports if you want to get the latest. (x2)
<jrib> jozefk: I don't read every line in this channel, but I do read all the hilights
<dderrinder1> youre righnt
<syk> how do i stop grub from adding entries in the boot everytime there is a kernal update?
<jozefk> i'm watching the nicknames
<ojo> hey everyone, this question has been asked a lot these day's: but even after followin the ubuntu-fora, about:config and sutch, firefox still doesn't want to open magnet links into azureus. Has anyone solved this for themselfs already?
<jozefk> and highlights as well :)
<TomV-415> Dr_Willis: good suggestions, but no luck.  reinstalled vim, same error.. interestingly, same error with xterm window too.  I'll have to come back to this, but thanks for the suggestions!
<jel> ojo: are you trying this on tpb, or some other site?  TPB is known to work, but others might have bad site configs.  Otherwise, I'd suggest double-checking the instructions, and checking log files, as it shouldn't be that hard.  Oh, if you have the gnome addons for firefox installed, you might need to do it from gnome's filetype settings./
<d7> hello
<stryker4real> how can I add chinese input?
<ojo> jel: tpb
<UbuntuChickie> Urgh.  Having a weird semi urgent issue.  I was working with something fairly critical in a VirtualBox session and than I switched tried to switch out and go into Firefox on my Host (Ubuntu) and got into Firefox, but somehow the Guest Virtual BOx session still has my mouse focus and I cannot get back to it.  I have also tried ALT+Tab with no avail.  I can get to a command prompt via keys and I have tried gnome system monitor but it 
<wvd> So I booted with my Ubuntu CD and when I check the CD it says errors in 7 files.. does this mean I have to make a new CD?
<ojo> jel: I'll try, once again.. tx
<UbuntuChickie> Its weird cause I am able to use the keyboard but ALT+Tab doesn't seem to work nor the mouse
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: right ctrl ?
<Kashuya> I used GParted to copy an NTFS partition, it used ntfsclone to do it which I saw running in a TOP. It's ended now but gpartedbin is at 100% with a SLEEPING status and the GParted gui just doesn't give any indication how far along it is (or even it's its hung or anything at all).
<UbuntuChickie> I tried Right + CTRL too
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: try #vbox
<UbuntuChickie> Its not as much a vBox issue if someone knows how to give a process focus from a terminal window
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: maybe wmctrl...
<ZykoticK9> UbuntuChickie, it's not "Right + CTRL" it's press the CTRL key on the Right side...
<UbuntuChickie> Zyk - Yes.  Thats what I meant.  I tried that first
<UbuntuChickie> JRib - I hit ALT+F2 to get to the run app window and typed WMCTRL and it gave me an error of not found.
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: wmctrl is a command you run in a terminal window (which you asked about)
<stryker4real> how can I type chinese on ubuntu?
<wvd> So, when I check the CD it says errors in 7 files. However the md5 of the iso is the same as on the UbuntuHashes, something went wrong on burning I guess?
<kevin009> can someone please help me get a radeon x1600xt working in intrepid?
<jrib> wvd: don't burn faster than 4x
<ikonia> kevin009: you need to look up what driver versions are supported
<always_smile> hello everyone,is this URL working for you: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=deluge&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<wvd> jrib: it only gave me the option 4x I think.
<UbuntuChickie> okay lemmie try sorry
<wvd> jrib: ISO Recorder gave me some error.
<wvd> Do you recommend any?
<kevin009> oops. i installed the fglrx drivers, but they are just as useless as I remember: I get a garbled display
<jrib> wvd: for windows?
<didiermah> french
<wvd> jrib: yes
<ikonia> kevin009: you need to look up what versions are supported for your card
<jonzbcc> hello?
<wvd> I want to get out of this hell
<didiermah> french
<sAnta89_> !fr | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jonzbcc> sorry, thought i was in a pm
<jrib> !iso | wvd, no idea but I think there are some recommendations here:
<ubottu> wvd, no idea but I think there are some recommendations here:: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<azlon> i have sharing using Samba setup to share all of /media/ArchiveStorage. i want to share everything except /media/ArchiveStorage/Misc. how can i remove sharing for just one subfolder?
<sAnta89_> wvd, CDBurnerXP is good and free
<jonzbcc> ! dwm | jonzbcc
<jrib> wvd: erm, sorry.  /msg ubottu burning
<wvd> sAnta89_: ok thanks
<wvd> I checked the MD5
<wvd> It is the same.
<always_smile> is this url working for you: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=deluge&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all,thank you
<jonzbcc> !irssi | jonzbcc
<ubottu> jonzbcc, please see my private message
<kevin009> yes i know ATI only supports their products for about 2 years... i got results when I searched google though
<sAnta89_> always_smile, nope, dead
<ikonia> kevin009: ok - so you could try using the vesa driver, it won't support any 3d stuff, but will give you a screen
<sAnta89_> always_smile, also, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<kevin009> i was using a geforce 7600gs up until recently, which worked great. i would really like to have 3d
<jonzbcc> hey, how do i view private messages?
<ikonia> kevin009: you need to see what driver versions are compatible with your card, referencing other vendors cards and saying "I would like" won't change that
<jonzbcc> i tried alt+#s but none of the windows have a private message goingon  (i'm in irssi)
<UbuntuChickie> JRib - Urgh,  this is the weirdest thing.  I cannot seem to get into a terminal screen either-  I select it from the Run App Window and it just does nothing (other apps ran)  is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal window I can try?
<always_smile> what about this site,is it working there : http://art.gnome.org/backgrounds/
<jonzbcc> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: no, you can porbably get to ctrl-alt-f1 though.  ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back
<grawity> jonzbcc: Try Alt-A.
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: are you sure your window manager didn't die or something?
<wvd> How fast should I burn Ubuntu?
<plain> 4x
<jonzbcc> grawity: that just brings me back to this #ubuntu channel
<grawity> jonzbcc: Press it several times; it switches to the next active window.
<UbuntuChickie> Kool
<UbuntuChickie> I am at terminal.  I had to do apt-get for winctrl
<jonzbcc> grawity: nope, nothing. ( assume you mean the same way ctrl+a jumps back & forth with screen).. it doesn't work though
<APERSON> always_smile, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<grawity> jonzbcc: Not really same way - it flips to the next active window, which may or may not be last used one.
<grawity> jonzbcc: Use Ctrl-P and Ctrl-N then.
<wvd> Burning it with 4x now :-)
<svs`> help...i can't use my keyboard or touchpad on my laptop after an update...
<svs`> on ubuntu 9.1
<ShadeS> hey
<UbuntuChickie> Okay I ran WMCtrl and it gave me the switches basically.  any ideas how I know what i should type?
<ShadeS> can someone score me an md5sum for ubuntustudio-9.10-alternate-i386.iso?
<ikonia> ShadeS: they are listed on the website
<ShadeS> i fail to find them there
<CShadowRun> UbuntuChickie: what are you trying to do with wmctrl?
<ShadeS> http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<ikonia> ShadeS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<UbuntuChickie> I am trying to give another window focus
<APERSON> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<gabbah> hi! I'm having problems with editors: eclipse, netbeans, intellij. Sometimes they will not accept input when i type, code completion doesn't work, it might delete characters when i just hit ctrl space to auto complete, and sometimes typing out gibberish in a white box that appears next to the code i'm editing.
<imatech> I just watched a cool video on LTSP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yD0QV_Cm2w
<gabbah> any ideas?
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: man wmctrl  for documentation
<jrib> !ot | imatech
<ubottu> imatech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CShadowRun> UbuntuChickie: wmctrl -a windowname
<UbuntuChickie> is there a way to get a list of window names?
<drakon> Hello, can anyone help me with this? I can't seem to switch view points with my touchpad scrollbar, is there something else I have to turn on other then the view point switcher in Compiz?
<ShadeS> thanks
<gabbah> running ubuntu 9.10
<imatech> jrib...not off topic...
<NKersee> my update manager says that my dpkg is interrupted can anyone help me with that
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: man wmctrl<enter>/list<enter>n
<jrib> imatech: this channel is for ubuntu support
<jrib> imatech: (only)
<NKersee> hello
<NKersee> can anyone help me?
<imatech> the link points to a video on installing linux terminal server on ubuntu
<jrib> NKersee: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<NKersee> how do i do that
<Bonno> if I just purchased a server at a data center and the hostname is something.net and the PTR for the IP resolves to something.net do you think that perhaps I got the server given to me without them doing a fresh installation?
<ikonia> Bonno: that's nothing to do with ubuntu - ask them
<jrib> imatech: yes, that's fine but this channel is for answering and asking people's questions not linking to random ubuntu videos (otherwise it would be even more chaotic than it currently is).  #ubuntu-offtopic is setup so you can share your interesting links there
<Bonno> lol ok
<grawity> Bonno: Most likely, you just got an IP that someone has had previously (and then freed up).
<NKersee> how do i run the sudo dpkg configuration?
<jrib> NKersee: why?
<Bonno> ikonia: its a ubuntu system :P
<grawity> Bonno: PTR records are stored in the VPS company's nameservers.
<tobylane> where can i get help on logging into shipit
<APERSON> NKersee, accessories>terminal
<grawity> Bonno: And really, it isn't related to Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Bonno: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<NKersee> i cant start my update manager until i do that
<ikonia> grawity: ^
<Bonno> yes but the hostname was set to it as well...
<ikonia> Bonno: stop
<gabbah> hi! I'm having problems with editors: eclipse, netbeans, intellij. Sometimes they will not accept input when i type, code completion doesn't work, it might delete characters when i just hit ctrl space to auto complete, and sometimes typing out gibberish in a white box that appears next to the code i'm editing. ubuntu 9.10. ideas?
<NKersee> what do i do after i open the terminal
<BluesKaj> NKersee, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jrib> NKersee: what are you trying to do exactly?
<kaiser_> hy guys...where do i see the process control block of a process?
<CShadowRun> UbuntuChickie: wmctrl -l
<NKersee> and then what?
<APERSON> NKersee, that's it
<jrib> NKersee: no one can help you if you do not answer questions
<tobylane> where can i get help on logging into shipit/launchpad
<NKersee> so i just put that in and close it?
<BluesKaj> NKersee, then do your update
<APERSON> NKersee, you have to hit enter after you put that in
<ShadeS> damnit
<NKersee> ok thank you
<ShadeS> the summs don't match
<ShadeS> i'm tired of these downloads ont going through correcvtly
<sharperguy> Ok I'm having a problem with dual monitor (intel graphics). I can't seem to play videos (except youtube) and when I try to start compiz it tells me that the maximum D texture size is too small
<sharperguy> *3d
<GENT> hi if there was some way that i could use the emerald client for second life i would stop using windows all together
<UbuntuChickie> When I try wmctrl -l it says "Cannot Open Display"
<APERSON> UbuntuChickie, do you have the right display exported?
<NKersee> ok now when i try to put my password in its says that its wrong
<NKersee> now what do i do
<jrib> NKersee: use your user's password
<kevin009> this is using the 8.6 fglrx driver
<drakon> Hello, can anyone help me with this? I can't seem to switch view points with my touchpad scrollbar, is there something else I have to turn on other then the view point switcher in Compiz?
<NKersee> the one for my computer right
<jrib> !who | NKersee
<ubottu> NKersee: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UbuntuChickie> I only have a single display.  Does that answer your question?
<jrib> NKersee: the one for your current user
<ikonia> kevin009: you need to look at what version is supported
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: prefix your command with "DISPLAY=:0"
<GENT> drakon, press ctrl alt arrow key left or right
<NKersee>  on ubuntu or on my computer
<EastDallas> tobylane: what's the problem?
<jrib> NKersee: on ubuntu.  If you want me to see what you say please prefix your message with "jrib: "
<NKersee>  this is what i see
<UbuntuChickie> so wmctrl display=:0 -l
<tobylane> cant log in, all pages tell me that and dont offer a login form
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: no...
<NKersee> [sudo password for kersee1:
<GENT> how can i get a emerald client for second life on my ubuntu box
<Redeemed> when I try to install any one of several different software packages i get this error message: http://pastebin.org/64030
<tobylane> GENT, try googling
<jrib> NKersee: yes, so enter the password for kersee1
<APERSON> UbuntuChickie, no, it didn't: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<NKersee> but i cant type directly after it and then when i go to the next line and try to type it in they say its the wrong one
<APERSON> UbuntuChickie, nvm
<grawity> UbuntuChickie: 'DISPLAY=:0 wmctrl -l'
<Redeemed> when I try to install any one of several different software packages i get this error message: http://pastebin.org/64030 specifically, im trying to install ccsm
<tobylane> is the login on https://shipit.ubuntu.com work for anyone?
<EastDallas> tobylane: do you have a lauchpad account?
<tobylane> yes
<tobylane> but i cant get to the login form
<UbuntuChickie> okay awesome
<jrib> Redeemed: pastebin the command you ran and the full output as well as the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<kevin009> so this will not work in trepid? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.9&lang=English
<fuxar> hey
<mistahjc> hey i have a problem i have the windows verson of firefox on my ubuntu 9.10 using wine but i cant figure out how to install java on can anyone help me
<APERSON> !hi fuxar
<EastDallas> the url is https://launchpad.net/~yourlaunchpadid/+login.\
<UbuntuChickie> So I have some hex here.  I have the hex for my process.  Now what?
<fuxar> help!
<fuxar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down
<EastDallas> tobylane: obviously, you replace yourlaunchpadid with your launchpad id.
<NKersee> i still need some help
<pyrophelia> what problems will I run into if I don't create partions before I create a raid? I want mdadm to use the whole disk, so is it critical to create partions or can I skip that step?
<APERSON> fuxar, not over here
<tobylane> but i cant get to the login form to input either
<grawity> fuxar: yeah, it is. How may we help you?
<EastDallas> what browser?
<maxmahem> I'm having some problems with a usb drive not auto mounting. The output of dmesg after it inserts is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340160/
<mistahjc> hey i have a problem i have the windows verson of firefox on my ubuntu 9.10 using wine but i cant figure out how to install java on can anyone help me
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: you wanted to use wmctrl -a remember?
<tobylane> opera
<APERSON> mistahjc, oh why are you doing that?
<maxmahem> it's not showing up under lsusb either.
<Redeemed> when I try to install any one of several different software packages i get this error message: http://pastebin.org/64030 specifically, im trying to install ccsm
<jrib> NKersee: you type, but you do not see yourself typing
<EastDallas> tobylane: have you tried restarting your browser or using another browser?
<drakon> Hello, can anyone help me with this? I can't seem to switch view points with my touchpad scrollbar, is there something else I have to turn on other then the view point switcher in Compiz?
<tobylane> ugh works in safari, where im logged in
<tobylane> thanks
<UbuntuChickie> wmctrl -a THEHEX ?
<NKersee> i tried that it wont move
<jrib> NKersee: yes, it won't move.  Just type your password and then press enter.
<jrib> NKersee: and please start using my nick.
<pyrophelia> mistahjc, is the java u want to use supported by the wine version ur using?
<APERSON> Redeemed, what package manager are you using?
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: see what the man page says.
<mistahjc> pyrophelia im not to sure
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: (or try and see)
<NKersee> jrib:ok ill try it and then what is supposed to happen after that?
<jrib> NKersee: you should get a new command prompt and maybe some output
<mistahjc> pyrophelia how would i know if it was its just a java plugun
<jrib> NKersee: you don't have to leave this channel to try it
<mistahjc> plugin
<NKersee> ok im doing it right now
<pyrophelia> wine app db
<pyrophelia> mist
<pyrophelia> x
<pyrophelia> sorry
<mistahjc> pyrophelia what do you mean by that
<mistahjc> pyrophelia so what should i do to get it on my windows firefox
<NKersee> it keeps saying that is the wrong password but i know its the right one
<NKersee> Cornelius2
<UbuntuChickie> didn't do anything...  does "-R move the window to the current desktop, raise the window and give it focus" worth a shot?
<jrib> NKersee: what is the output of « groups »?
<GENT> ok so i downloaded the tar.bz2 like you told me to ,now how do i install it?
<NKersee> i dont know what that is
<pyrophelia> mistahjc, google wine app db. but it sounds like ud be better of installing a vm to test this. I'm realy not sure wine will let u do that. if it can the comments on the wine app db will explain how
<jrib> NKersee: press the letters "groups" and press enter
<UbuntuChickie> Urgh... this is so frustrating
<NKersee> hold on i got something
<UbuntuChickie> not you... you are being helpful... the problem
<mistahjc> pyrophelia i think it hast to be java because the way im useing it is for shure using java'
<APERSON> NKersee, if the output is long, you may want to use a pastebin
<NKersee> ok
<Orphee> how can i resize my ubuntu partition so it takes the whole hard drive?
<ajah> how to resolve the hostnames from my network to ip
<APERSON> Orphee, boot into a live cd and resize it from there
<UbuntuChickie> jrib.  do you mind if I PM you?  there is too much going on in here
<ostollmann> @Orphee: are you installing?
<jrib> ajah: « host » would be one way
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: better to stay in the channel so others can help and benefit too, just read your highlights and ignore the rest
<Orphee> not i already have my ubuntu installed i just wanna get of my windows partition
<mistahjc> does anyone know how to get java on wine windows firefox
<UbuntuChickie> okay
<Cube``> Error: BrokenCount >0 What can i do!?!?!
<APERSON> Orphee, the only way to resize a partition is from a livecd
<UbuntuChickie> neither -R or -a did anything
<Orphee> ok thanks but would that erase my current data?
<jrib> UbuntuChickie: you need to use window title afaik
<UbuntuChickie> okay
<APERSON> Orphee, if you delete a partition, yes
<didi> How do I know which /dev/foo my sd-card has been mounted from?
<UbuntuChickie> YES
<UbuntuChickie> SWEET\
<APERSON> didi, check fdisk -l ?
<mistahjc> does anyone know how to get java on wine windows firefox
<UbuntuChickie> Didn't fix it but I was able to save my machine state so I can reboot
<sonia> rore
<UbuntuChickie> oh wait.  now I got my mouse back
<UbuntuChickie> u are a life saver
<Orphee> not my windows  but my ubuntu partition  i have nothing left on the windows size
<sonia> ragazzi mi date una mano ??
<Joan> hey
<UbuntuChickie> weird stuff
<sonia> e semplice la cosa
<Cube``> I installed some packages, did some other stuff, and now i get this error:  Error: BrokenCount >0 What can i do!?!?!
<APERSON> Orphee, then go ahead delete your windows partition and resize your ubuntu one
<GENT> how do i install tar.bz2 files?
<IdleOne> !it | sonia
<ubottu> sonia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Orphee> thanks man
<mistahjc> does anyone know how to get java on wine windows firefox
<jrib> !repeat | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Joan> do you know any new program
<sharperguy> ok I'm having a problem with dual monitor (intel graphics). I can't seem to play videos (except youtube) and when I try to start compiz it tells me that the maximum 3D texture size is too small. Also I can't seem to just mirror and have it go at a decent resolution.
<APERSON> joan, try to be more specific and keep it to as few of lines as possible
<Orphee> is there any way to install flash on firefox on wine i have the ubuntu 9.10 64 bits
<mbrigdan> Hello, I need some help. When ubuntu starts, I can hear the "thunk-thunk" sound, but once I login, sound doesn't work anymore. (I've noticed the default movie player just displays an "no sound" thing instead of the normal volume adjuster)
<didi> APERSON: Nothing has come out. Do I need to write it from a specific foulder?
<APERSON> Orphee, why are we running firefox in wine?
<thermal_> anyone familiar with stretching/scaling windows in wine on ubuntu?
<maxmahem> Still having a problem with a usb drive not automounting I was able to manually mount and browse it, but for some reason its not happing automatically.
<APERSON> didi, sorry, run that with sudo
<Cube``> phew fixed it myself
<Orphee> is faster
<IdleOne> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Orphee> try to re ajust ur volme mbrigdan
<Orphee> volume
<thermal_> thanks, I tried joining #wine but I see its #winehq
<alinuxfan> mbrigdan, can you open a terminal and type alsamixer and make sure none are muted
<didi> APERSON: Nice. Thank you.
<francesca> hi, u just bought a USB wireless adapter, and I get this in dmesg when I plug it in : http://pastie.org/740675  Can anyone please help ?
<mistahjc> is it possible to get java on wine firefox for windows
<Orphee> i have the same problem with my sound but after i use the volume controls it starts working again
<NKersee> ok now every command i put in isn't working
<mbrigdan> alinuxfan, Already tried, but I just noticed that using a different player, sound works, but then immediately crashes with the error: "AO: [pulse] Init Failed: Internal Error"
<APERSON> !wine > mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc, please see my private message
<francesca> mistahjc, see winehq.com , but you shoulndt use firefox with wine. Use a Virtual Machine instead, like with Virtualbox
<bbadphish> hello world
<APERSON> !hi | bbadphish
<ubottu> bbadphish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Orphee> thanks ppl u are truly helpful!
<TW-NIKE-DONG> broadcom in 9.10 = the suq
<TW-NIKE-DONG> anything broadcom =teh suq for laptops
<bbadphish> heh very true
<APERSON> TW-NIKE-DONG, try to keep it to asking questions, this is a support channel only
<bbadphish> updated last week, and crap for broadcom
<TW-NIKE-DONG> before 9.10
<TW-NIKE-DONG> my vostro 1500 w/ broadcom wifi worked fine
<TW-NIKE-DONG> in 9.10, it was a pain to get it to work
<APERSON> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TW-NIKE-DONG> why did they deprecate broadcom drivers????
<bbadphish> sorry aperson
<bbadphish> what is the best NIC for the dell mini 9 with support of 9.10 and injection?
<Deathvalley122> !info x11proto-scrnsaver-dev
<ubottu> x11proto-scrnsaver-dev (source: x11proto-scrnsaver): X11 Screen Saver extension wire protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0.0-2 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<aprilhare> hello. has anyone noticed a problem where they login after startup to find their master volume is muted?
<DJones> aprilhare: Every boot time?
<bbadphish> no
<RenatoSilva> Is login data stored anywhere? For example if you type password instead of login
<aprilhare> DJones: many boot times recently.
<oussama> hello i m new here
<bbadphish> is it always unmuted? even if you shutdown with it unmuted?
<aprilhare> bbadphish: i generally unmute before shutdown
<oussama> is it possible to upgrade vlc form 1.02 to 1.04 ???
<colin_> hey can anyone help me out with winecfg????
<DaZ> !ask | colin_
<ubottu> colin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<colin_> it will not start because i disabled the rpcrt.dll
<DJones> aprilhare: I had that problem when i upgraded to karmic, i cured it with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libao-pulse/+bug/455357 post 7 worked for me
<DaZ> hm
<DaZ> colin_: how did you disable it?
<IdleOne> colin_: #winehq for wine issues
<colin_> i did do that
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Ok, Xorg wont start, it just shows a black screen. How do I restart it manually?
<colin_> couldnt find anything about that dll
<aprilhare> thanks DJones i'll check it out
<colin_> i added it to the override and then disabled it for some reason
<colin_> and then pressed ok
<colin_> now it just sends me an error
<kevin009> ok cool i got good 3d support with the open radeon driver
<DaZ> colin_: works for me
<DaZ> colin_: pastebin the error
<karmic_police> !Grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<colin_> if anyone has annnny idea please tell me
<DaZ> ...
<maxmahem> still can't get this darn usb drive to automount I'm now seeing "bread failed in fat_clusters_flush" in dmesg after plugging it.
<vonnick> Is it possible to downgrade the xserver in Karmic so I can install fglrx?
<GENT> SO MUCH CANCER
<Rocky> I wan't to install ad-block, but firefox wont let me
<RenatoSilva> Ubuntu has a ridiculous bug. If you accidentallt type your password rather than login, your password gets logged!!!
<Rocky> what do I do?
<vonnick> What version of Firefox are you running?
<Rocky> 3,0,8
<cn28h> in that case I would say the user has a ridiculous bug...
<vonnick> Adblock doesn't support that
<vonnick> Run the update manager
<Rocky> but I cant click help > upgrade firefox because it is grayed out
<greezmunkey> It's like complaining to the doctor that it hurts when I do this...
<vonnick> You can't upgrade directly
<cn28h> RenatoSilva, where exactly do you see it logged?
<vonnick> Use the update manager
<Rocky> oh, why? and how do I do it?
<vonnick> Ask the developers :p
<drakon> How do I get the view point switcher to work, Its not working
<vonnick> And go to system -> administration -> update manager
<vonnick> and click check
<vonnick> Then click install
<Rocky> ok, got it
<Rocky> strange to have a update botton but not be able to click it..
<gorgonzola> is packages.ubuntu.com down? i keep getting 404 since yesterday :S
<vonnick> Not for me
<ost__> not for me either!
<cn28h> RenatoSilva, guess you're just going to talk about it in ##linux instead ;)
<gorgonzola> oh, now it connected! damn universtiy wifi... thanks for the info
<kevin009> after switching to this ati card, suspend now works. i suspected my motherboard, not the old nvidia card
<tvaughn> ok ok so i installed 9.10... and switched to kde and it lets me login now but its still having some odd issues
<chdevnull> wq
<RenatoSilva> cn28h: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+autehntication+log+path
<xbunty512> hi all
<DarkS7ar> hi
<DarkS7ar> hi guys.i have a little problem with the wireless.can some1 help me?
<drakon> Can some one tell me why I can't switch view points, i can't use my scrollbar on my touchpad  to rotate the cube anymore after installing 9.10, I have the cube, rotate cube and the view point switcher turned on but I can't use my scrollbar to rotate the cube. Can some one help me with this please?
<DarkS7ar> have u enabled desktop effects?
<DarkS7ar> and r u sure that the driver u r using is for your AGP
<mizery> What is the name of the desktop toy that allows different avatars to be used, such as one for bill gates, etc?  A toy I can run and it will generate one or more avatars on my desktop that move around randomly.
<drakon> Yes I have the desktop effects turned on
<DarkS7ar> drakon: where r u from
<DarkS7ar> bulgaria?
<drakon> Lol no the U.S
<H__> question : how does one install 'kuickshow' on 9.10 ?
<karmic_police> i'm trying to recover GRUB2 after win7 install
<DarkS7ar> haha sry then :-)
<Ultraviolet^> how to play quicktime files in 9.04
<cn28h> RenatoSilva, omg thanks, never knew about auth.log :o lol
<squibbles> is there a way to see if a file created by metasploit will be detected by an av before i send the file to another computer without having that av installed
<greezmunkey> mizery needs company :/
<squibbles> lol
<sAnta89_> greezmunkey, D:?
<DarkS7ar> drakon: about the cube have u enabled compiz?
<RenatoSilva> cn28h: never knew either till get worried about the matter
<Ultraviolet^> how to play quicktime files in 9.04 from apple.com I have all codecs I need but they won't play
<DarkS7ar> if u r using compiz ofcourse
<cn28h> RenatoSilva, only privileged users can view that file, and unless you've set up some rather odd options with sudo, they'd be able to change your password anyway, so it's kind of a moot point
<H__> karmic_police you boot from a linux cd, run 'grub', then "find /boot/grub/stage1" select a root from the list, for me its "root (hd0,6)", "setup (hd0)" and quit. that's all.
<drakon> Yes I have compiz enabled
<RenatoSilva> cn28h: NO USER should see other pwds. That's the whole point of hashes.
<DarkS7ar> what is your AGP
<cn28h> RenatoSilva, well it's not a password, it's a username ;)
<RenatoSilva> cn28h: you're an idiot
<cn28h> RenatoSilva, thanks
<H__> karmic_police you're familiar with the grub command ?
<karmic_police> not so much.. said ineed to apt-getfirst
<drakon> whats an APG?
<RiotingPacifist> everytime i launch firefox i get a bus error and it fails
<DarkS7ar> your video card
<cn28h> RenatoSilva, btw if you had it filter out passwords from the logins, then if you saw the login filtered you know it's someone's password ;)
<DarkS7ar> its AGP
<DarkS7ar> i think...:D
<H__> RiotingPacifist as a test, move aside your .mozilla directory and try again
<cn28h> RenatoSilva, but what would some idiot know anyway
<colin_> help my winecfg wont start!
<RiotingPacifist> H__: same
<H__> question : how does one install 'kuickshow' on 9.10 ? It was available on 9.04 but seems gone for 9.10 ?!
<RiotingPacifist> i install firefox-dbg but gdb still reports no debuging symbols
<H__> RiotingPacifist did you have a disk-full recently ?
<kevin009> colin_: try running it from the terminal to see if it throws any errors
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Xorg wont start, it just shows a black screen. `/etc/init.d/gdm restart` brings it back to the same black screen as well. Any way to fix this?
<cn28h> H__, did you install the 'kuickshow' package?
<cn28h> or that's what doesn't work
<Spreadsheet_> I have a hardware switch for a wireless device. Today, it "stopped working". When the wireless device is on, there is a light that turns blue. However, beginning today, the light does not turn blue, and I cannot get network manager to detect any wireless networks.
<karmic_police> i am in usblive cd now.. i need to restore my grub2 so i can dualboot.. win7 overwrote it
<sAnta89_> CoJaBo-Aztec, startx?
<H__> cn28h the package itself seems missing
<cn28h> oh, hm
<RiotingPacifist> H__: I did mount usr read-only for a while and i've had disk access errors because my laptop sucks
<tvaughn> where can i find what computers are compatible with 910
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sAnta89_: Says its already running. ps lists Xorg and failsafeXinit
<DarkS7ar> is here someone who is knows something about a bug with the atheros wireless cards
<cn28h> H__, yeah odd - if you open a terminal and type kuickshow it suggests the kuickshow package.. yet apt doesn't see it ;p
<RiotingPacifist> but the disk is far from full and passed 2 fscks
<bep> I am trying to get audio over hdmi working. I can do speaker-test -c2 -D plughw:0,0 -twav -l1 and it works with the line out, but I can not hear test over hdmi. My aplay -l is: http://pastebin.com/m79ae3219
<DarkS7ar> im using atheros wireless adapter with the ath9k driver
<usser_> tvaughn, system76.com
<Spreadsheet_> Does anyone know why it did this?
<tvaughn> usser_: thank you
<soreau> bep: Which graphics card is it?
<bep> soreau: its just an onboard chipset
<soreau> bep: lspci|grep VGA
<chdevnull> wq
<tvaughn> usser_: this is for buying computers, i want to know if the one i have is compatible
<bep> soreau: 00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C73 [GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i] (rev a2)
<H__> RiotingPacifist ok. I've had an issue with a disk-full some time ago where moving aside my .mozilla did not fix the issue. Turned out some mozilla file inside the /usr was being edited which had failed because of the full disk.
<usser_> !compatible
<H__> RiotingPacifist seems I did not write down which one :-/ sorry.
<kane77> is there any way to tell dhcp which address I would prefer?
<soreau> bep: Well you will want to make sure the nvidia driver has hdmi support for audio. If it does, you might have to disable your on board audio in your BIOS to get it to choose hdmi as default
<RiotingPacifist> H__: i'll try a purge and reinstall
<RiotingPacifist> thx
<usser_> tvaughn, http://www.ubuntuhcl.org
<tvaughn> kane77: yes
<tvaughn> ina  way
<tvaughn> you could not use dhcp and just demand an address
<bep> soreau: ok thanks ill check into that and maybe make sure there is nothing in the bios to enable to sound over hdmi. didnt think of that :/
<tvaughn> which would work unless dhcp assigned that address to someone else
<greezmunkey> kane77, It's called a MAC reservation.
<usser_> kane77, yes
<karmic_police> is anyone familiar with dualbooting ubuntu then win7?
<kane77> tvaughn, usser_  how do I do it?
<tvaughn> kane77: do which, mac reservation?
<Diverdude> ahhh finally i got the freakin trackpoint to work muhahaha
<kavurt> does anybody use minitab on ubuntu? or something equilent?
<kane77> tvaughn, well, any way.. :)
<usser_> kane77, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=181433
<tvaughn> kane77: does your router support it?
<jrib> kavurt: R :)
<Diverdude> what client do you guys recommend to use for my msn messenger account?
<H__> karmic_police i'm familiar with multi-booting anything with grub.
<H__> karmic_police did you try what I wrote you ?
<usser_> kane77, dhclient can request a specific ip however it is not guaranteed that the ip will be available
<kavurt> jrib: what's R?
<usser_> kane77, in any case if you need something like that why not just set a static ip
<jrib> kavurt: http://www.r-project.org/
<kane77> tvaughn, no, that is the problem..
<tvaughn> ah, so you cant reserve it :P
<kavurt> thank you jrib, I'll check
<kane77> usser_, hmm.. I tried it in the begining when I bought the router, but it did not work for some reason and I never tried again..
<tvaughn> what i did was... used a ip high in the dhcp range so it would have small chance of being in use
<enthdegree> Hoi, does anyone know of any lightweight panels/docks for a system tray?
<usser_> kane77, limit your ip range on the router and set ip of your station to static outside of dhcp range
<oliverst> f
<karmic_police> i have installed windoze7 on a separate partition after installing ubuntu 9.10 with grub2. win7 overwrote my grub and i need to restore it
<enthdegree> Really all I need is a tray that will pop up on mouseover. Does anyone know how to achieve this on Openbox without sacrificing too many resources?
<JumboJellyfish> enthdegree,
<JumboJellyfish> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<jrib> !away > lengend
<ubottu> lengend, please see my private message
<paragonc> hey how do u find what the build flags on an package from apt-get use?
<lengend> saw
<lengend> my mistake, i had it applied on all servers by mistake
<RenatoSilva> is there a way to tell ubuntu "log stuff during 7 days only"
<RenatoSilva> is there any clean tool for logs and other unused files? default app (system cleaner) doesn't do that
<H__> karmic_police I told you how, here it is again :
<H__> karmic_police you boot from a linux cd, run 'grub', then "find /boot/grub/stage1" select a root from the list, for me its "root (hd0,6)", "setup (hd0)" and quit. that's all.
<kane__> usser_, okay, it works :D now I can finally have ssh plus other goodies running on my desktop and be able to connect to it from outside! :D
<karmic_police> i tried that.. no such command after "find /boot/grub/stage1
<RiotingPacifist> H__: got it working using purge and replace of xulrunner thanks for the hint
<RiotingPacifist> how can i replace grub2 with grub1?
<RiotingPacifist> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pyrophelia> when formatted a raid array do u really need reserved blocks? the array does not contain / or /boot
<weldan_> wish I could replace that by my own bare hand for you. hee hee
<pyrophelia> all that is on a seperate disk
<weldan_> bad joke. wrong place. sorry
<H__> RiotingPacifist that's good to hear
<karmic_police> i have 9.10 somy grub is grub2
<pyrophelia> netsplit?
<sAnta89_> pyrophelia, no, just peers
<sAnta89_> pyrophelia, if it were a netsplit a server name would be in the brackets
<pyrophelia> that's a lot of peers
<losha> RiotingPacifist: I've seen a web page from someone who did that, but it's unsupported of course so don't come crying if it all goes horribly wrong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1298932
<pyrophelia> so can anyone give advice on reserved blocks? are they neccessary?
<FreeLife> Hi how can i make my live usb so i can save files in it like open office document etc ?
<TimH1> Is there a way to sync files on a ubuntu server directory to ubuntu one?
<vsMS> Hi! how can i get changelog information for installed packages? In rpm this can be done with rpm -q --changelog <pkgname>
<losha> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DarkS7ar> guys have u any idea why viewpoint switcher in compiz wont work?
<pyrophelia> vsMS: I hate to be the typical rtfm parrot but I don't remember the option. I know its part of dpkg though
<losha> karmic_police: see grub2 entry from ubottu above...
<Bookman> Are there any streaming media services out there, paid or not, available for Ubuntu?  Like Netflix?  It has to work in Canada as well.
<pyrophelia> iosha: any idea why grub2 would fail to install on an ide disk?  (9.10)
<bep> soreau: still here?
<pyrophelia> 9.10 server if that matters
<Oddbio> ..... I just deleted my home directory....
<kane__> I asked this before, but.. Is there any songbook software available for ubuntu? By songbook I mean software that can add songs with chords and then allow to print them and/or export to pdf..
<pyrophelia> Oddobio: that will teach u to respect the power of #
<erUSUL> kane__: a score editor? lilypond and any of the frontends?
<erUSUL> kane__: http://lilypond.org/
<mharris_> has anyone with ati noticed that after installing envyng catalyst no longer starts?
<Oddbio> Say I deleted my home directory Ubuntu 9.10, how can I get it to reset with all the default folders and everything? Or do I just have to remove and recreate my user account to do that?
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  a lot of them are country specific - Hulu, and the BBC's for example.   Theres others that are perhaps not as 'legal'  but work decently well for some/.
<kane__> erUSUL, let me check.. there used to be one great software for windows, I guess older version was released under opensource license, but is windows only and noone feels like porting it for linux..
<Dr_Willis> Oddbio:  the /etc/skel directory is the 'skelton' of whats copied to a newly made users home.
<Bookman> Dr_Willis, Yeah, I cannot seem to find one that works here in Canada
<Oddbio> Dr_Willis: thanks, I don't feel so bad as it was a new install, just had a few pics and such
<Dr_Willis> Oddbio:   there may be some other dirs made. but ive never really noticed. You could just add a new user. then as root copy their homedir contents to the other user and  fix the ownership
<webdexter> hi everyone , I have a little problem in my laptop with the usb mouse. With the trackpad its okay but with the usb one the mouse is very very slow when i do something like open firefox, open menu, .. during few seconds and after that it's ok.. i made search, saw that some people have the same problem than me but no real solution.. Anyone have an idea ?
<Oddbio> Dr_Willis: ya, I have a guest account, I'll just do that
<kane__> erUSUL, lilipond seems to do scores, I need something for chords+lyrics as in guitar chords..
<webdexter> (iam using ubuntu 8.10)
<ActionParsnip> webdexter: what speed CPU / RAM amount do you have?
<Ultraviolet^> how to play quicktime files in 9.04 from apple.com I have all codecs I need but they won't play
<erUSUL> kane__: dunno then. google is your friend
<kane__> erUSUL, something like that: http://jenasoft.com/screenshot/zp1.png
<Dr_Willis> Ultraviolet^:  you are about the 10th person ive seen ask that in about   the last month.  (and no ive never seen an de-facto answer)
<ActionParsnip> Ultraviolet^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1633
<Dr_Willis> Ultraviolet^:  but there Might be an answer on the forums.. but  thats all i know on the topic. I want nothing to do with apple. :)
<Dr_Willis> There ya go. :)
<webdexter> my cpu is very old and bad celeron 1.3 and ram 512ddr
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: +1
<Dr_Willis> I rember when a Celeron 1.3 was a powerhouse. heh
<webdexter> :) yes long time ago
<ActionParsnip> webdexter: should be ok, ive ran ubuntu on a LOT less
<Dr_Willis> I got a Pent III 1.0 ghz in the garrage :)
<erUSUL> !info tuxguitar
<ubottu> tuxguitar (source: tuxguitar): Multitrack guitar tablature editor and player (gp3 to gp5). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 3037 kB, installed size 5788 kB
<Vorbote> Ultraviolet^ make sure you are using mplayer (or a "skin" such as smplayer) and the actual windows codec. There were already packaged at medibuntu last time I checked.
<webdexter> its my father machine, so for reading mail and see websites it should be ok. On a fresh install I have this problem of mouse, even if I add the correct xorg conf
<Dr_Willis> Ive ran ubuntu on a Pent I - 100mhz.. took a few hours to install.. but it did work
<ActionParsnip> webdexter: tried the daily build?
<ActionParsnip> webdexter: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<cptblood> for some reason, i cannot ssh to my newly installed ubuntu jaunty pc, i have installed openssh-server, but putty just says "Network error: Software caused connection abort" ... any ideas?
<ManDay> What package do I need to use USB sticks??
<ManDay> and other kind of drives
<ManDay> such as sd cards
<losha> webdexter: there are distros specially made for old/slow machines. You might be better off with one of those...
<bartmon> hi! i'm experiencing some upgrade issues, any tips? See pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d5ddfd647
<ManDay> currently they are neither being displayed nor mounted
<erUSUL> ManDay: nothing; should "just work"
<ActionParsnip> webdexter: short of renaming your mozilla profile I can't recommend anything else. I don't use firefox
<ManDay> erUSUL, it doesnt
<erUSUL> ManDay: sd/mmc/cf card readers are more problematic
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  thats often do to the controller contrlling the multi-slot reader. not having proper kernel drivers. sadly.
<KnallerKay> #linux.de
<ManDay> what about usb stick
<webdexter> ActionParsnip : I dont think the problem is linked to firefox because when I start the machine the problem appear few second in the desktop menu
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  some 'built in' readers in laptops just are not well supported.. a $5 usb multi-stick reader should work however.
<erUSUL> ManDay: that should just work. it does here
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  usb flash drives should work. but ive had issues with some not automounting. had to mount them by hand
<bartmon> ManDay: Is the usb slot in the multicard reader?
<poseidon> whats a good audio tracker?
<erUSUL> ManDay: do « tailf /var/log/messages » in a terminal and plug the stick. paste what you see new in pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<webdexter> losha: yes but my father is using scanner, printer, .. Is it a distro easy like ubuntu?
<soreau> bep: Did you find anything?
<ActionParsnip> webdexter: i'd test your ram, are you running karmic?
<Bookman> Did Miro stop working in 9.10?  I've tried re-installing and it still will not start.
<soreau> DarkS7ar: What is wrong with viewport switcher?
<ActionParsnip> webdexter: if you log on as a different user, is it the same?
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  run it from terminal - look for error messges.. i twas working here the other day for me. Let me check
<ActionParsnip> webdexter: have you installed video drivers
<webdexter> yes the same problem for each user
<webdexter> no driver video because its an intel car
<bartmon> Bookman: Works for me, listening to a podcast right now. Try running it in a terminal and see if there are any erroras
<webdexter> t
<bep> soreau: in the bios there is and hdmi audio option (auto is selected, only other option is disabled) and i saw an on board audio setting, same options, tried disabling it but on reboot there was no sound card detected at all
<losha> webdexter: Well, I'd be lying if I said I could guarantee it would all 'just work'. But isn't xubuntu supposed to be less resource hungry than ubuntu?
<bep> an*
<Diverdude> Where can i find some really nice Ubuntu desktop themes?
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  Version:    2.5.3
<Bookman> bartmon, I get the following http://pastebin.ca/1712550
<soreau> bep: Did you verify if the nvidia driver has hdmi support at all?
<webdexter> losha : I try to install xubuntu but the install bug on this old machine
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  thgat version is working here for me. I forget where i installed it from
<webdexter> brb
<bep> soreau: it seems like it does. i read a few things where people got it working with same chipset
<Bookman> Dr_Willis, ah, so not from the standard repo?
<DarkS7ar> soreau: its not working
<DarkS7ar> not for me but for drakon
<Diverdude> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  i dotn rember where it came from.
<ActionParsnip> !theme | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_Willis> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 564 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<bartmon> Bookman: Did you perhaps run miro once via sudo?
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  the version #'s match. so it may be from the repos
<soreau> ! work | DarkS7ar
<ubottu> DarkS7ar: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Bookman> bartmon, not that I remember!
<ManDay> erUSUL, Dr_Willis used to work just days ago
<ManDay> well it doesnt automout with FAT
<ManDay> (formatted in windows)
<bartmon> Bookman: try running "sudo rm /home/keithclark/.miro/miro-log" and then running Miro normally
<ManDay> anyway, take a look into it later
<ManDay> ty already
<ManDay> bye
<DarkS7ar> soreau: ask drakon it his problem
<soreau> bep: Well I don't know much about nvidia but try to do some more research and see how they got it working. Maybe something in nvidia-settings ?
<DarkS7ar> it's*
<soreau> drakon: What is wrong with viewport switcher?
<dudko> hi are there any differecies between installations : 1.) apt-get install rtorrent / 2.) inst xmlrpc-c -> c-ares -> ... Or its the same?
<bep> soreau: ill check it out. I found a sample asound.conf some body used to get it going, but I do not have an exisiting asound.conf anywhere so I am unsure where to put it and how to verify its being used
<Bookman> bartmon, exactly what was needed.  I should have known that.  Thanks!  Appreciate the help.
<sAnta89_> !away > coop3r
<ubottu> coop3r, please see my private message
<bartmon> Bookman: great :)
<PhotoJim> is it possible to downgrade to grub1 from grub2 on karmic?  I'm having serious trouble with grub2 on my new laptop (fresh Karmic install).  the system becomes unbootable after new kernels install, and it's serious work to fix it.  the last upgrade I couldn't repair the installation and had to reinstall from scratch (luckily I didn't have too much specially configured so that wasn't a tragedy).
<jrib> PhotoJim: why doesn't it boot?
<Dr_Willis> PhotoJim:  it may be a good ideas to file a bug on whats going on with grub2 also.. so it can get fixed.
<PhotoJim> jrib: grub2 gives me "the symbol `' not found.  Aborted."
<jrib> PhotoJim: and how do you fix it?
<PhotoJim> jrib: and booting off a live cd, mounting, chrooting and update-grubbing doesn't work because grub complains that it can't find "/".
<bartmon> PhotoJim: It's def. possible, I'm using karmic with grub1
<PhotoJim> jrib: I'm not sure what I did the first time, but I did fix it.  next kernel update, it did it again, and I couldn't fix it.  so I reinstalled.
<PhotoJim> Dr_Willis: good idea.
<PhotoJim> bartmon: upgraded from Jaunty, or fresh install of Karmic?
<bartmon> PhotoJim: upgrade from jaunty. :/
<shellfish> hi, i'm editing my music lib with easytag, and alright, but when open rhythmbox it finds different artists, i edit em all so i have unknown, but when restart rhthmbx the differnt artists r back, what's up ?
<PhotoJim> bartmon: my other systems are like that and are running grub1.  if all else fails I may install Jaunty on this one and dist-upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> PhotoJim:  how did you 'fix' ig ?
<soreau> bep: You are using the proprietary nvidia driver right?
<bep> soreau: yes
<soreau> bep: Well a quick google search turned this up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967023
<bartmon> PhotoJim: In repos grub 1 is "grub
<PhotoJim> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure, honestly.  I found a way the first time it did it.  I should have made notes.  the second time (the other day) I couoldn't find a solution . today I gave up :)
<James__d> Join #penisvagina
<James__d> Join #penisvagina
<FloodBot1> James__d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PhotoJim> bartmon: I am not certain you can do a simple 'aptitude remove grub-pc" and "aptitude install grub"... but I suppose I could try it.
<bartmon> PhotoJim: In repos grub 1 is "grub" and grub2 is "grub-pc". try installing grub. But i think there are some guides somewhere
<bep> soreau: i am currently running based off generic kernel and no x windows
<Dr_Willis> PhotoJim:  so you dont even rember at all what you did to 'fix' it.. edited a file? waved a magic wand?  bunt a picture of bill gates?
<shellfish> i don't want any artist tag, i want all of them Unknown, but editing them with easytag or rhythmbox doesn't seem to solve it, rhythmbox keeps backing up the artists
<James__d> Join #penisvagina
<James__d> Join #penisvagina
<FloodBot1> James__d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CShadowRun> !ops | James_d
<PhotoJim> bartmon: k.  thanks for the suggestions.
<IdleOne> !ops | James__d
<ubottu> James_d: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> James__d: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<soreau> bep: You're not running X?
<PhotoJim> Dr_Willis: I chrooted to my root partition and had to edit some files to persuade update-grub to work at last.  took me about 2 hours.
<bartmon> PhotoJim: Let's try to find a guide first
<bep> soreau: no i am making a htpc and will be running xbmc standalone
<bep> i have been going off alsamixer etc
<soreau> bep: Well i don't know much about that either. Have you checked alsamixer?
<bep> yes and everything appears like it should be using hdmi audio
<soreau> bep: Well you might need to start some audio service that usually starts with gnome perhaps
<Dr_Willis> bep:  you actually have hdmi audio working?
<bartmon> PhotoJim: i found this http://brettshaffer.com/blog/linux/downgrade-grub-2/
<PhotoJim> bartmon: this install is fresh (I haven't even booted it yet, actually, I installed and then came into Win7 to make sure it was working ok).  so experimenting with it won't hurt anything.  I can always reinstall.
<bep> Dr_Willis: no
<soreau> bep: The other thing I would try is actually starting gdm/X/gnome and verifying it even works that way first
<PhotoJim> bartmon: oh, cool.  I'll check that out.
<bep> ya ok,
<Dr_Willis> bep:  i see about 3+ people a week in here trying to get hdmi audio working.
<bep> ya ive noticed :/
<PhotoJim> bartmon: that looks perfect.  bookmarked.  thanks for finding it.
<ActionParsnip> bed: i'd use audio cables from the sound card to a set of decent speakers. WAAY easier
<bartmon> PhotoJim: No problem, glab to help! :)
<Dr_Willis> well night all....
<PhotoJim> bartmon: :) I appreciate it.
<soreau> bep: Curious, how do you plan on running xbmc without X anyway?
<bep> soreau: i have xorg installed and doing xinit /usr/bin/xbmc-standalone does the trick
<zz_kiwifunk> hello!!! i got some error on the update from console i got this "Bus errordependency tree... 0%"
<soreau> bep: Ah, so you will end up running X
<pyrophelia> what's the command to get detailed information about a fs?
<bep> yes but i was trying to avoid gnome etc
<soreau> bep: I don't blame you
<ActionParsnip> pyrophelia: sudo parted -l    ? depends what data you want
<soreau> bep: Well best of wishes getting hdmi audio working
<pyrophelia> fs type, side of partiton etc
<pyrophelia> s/side/size
<bep> soreau: thanks, but im not holding out much hope. reviews on newegg for the board have continuous cons with never being able to get hdmi audio to work
<ActionParsnip> pyrophelia: yep, that command will do it
<soreau> bep: Eve in other OS's?
<soreau> Even. even
<bep> in windows nope
<bep> i never could in windows vista but i figured it was a driver problem
<bep> because the driver would flake out a lot
<soreau> bep: Oh wow I guess the nvidia driver is worse off than I thought ;) ATI open drivers already have hdmi upstream in the kernel
<soreau> bep: Audio even
<bep> ya
<bep> i think its an off chipset though. its one where i have to go to manufacturer website to get drivers even for onboard graphics
<bep> thats what nvidia scanner says anyway
<songer> hello, who waths tv on ubuntu.
<b0w> so anyone?
<soreau> bep: Well hopefully in the future nouveau can do it or maybe nvidia will even cooperate with oss driver devs
<b0w> i got a Bus Error on building dependency tree
<bep> ya hopefully. oh well, it still has 7.1 sound but all the connections are 3.5mm so its awkward to hook up to a real surround sound setup
<iceroot> b0w: post error-message on pastebin to the channel
<doltek> what is the recommended program to partition my HD?
<iceroot> doltek: gparted
<iceroot> doltek: gksudo gparted
<b0w> iceroot: not necessary the pastebin look all i got is thi "Bus errordependency tree... 0%"
<soreau> bep: If I were you, I'd whip out the soldering iron and go to town on it ;)
<bep> lol not worth the effort, id rather turn this motherboard into another project and get a better one for htpc
<Diverdude> hmm is there a way to get all emerald themes in 1 fetch?
<b0w> iceroot: and a red cirle with a white horizontal line in the middle on the taskbar
<ActionParsnip> b0w: can you run: sudo depmod -al sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: there are thosands of themes, it will easily fill your drives
<Diverdude> or?
<RenatoSilva> Trying to install sun-java6-plugin. Error: depends: sun-java6-bin (=6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 will be installed
<RenatoSilva> what?
<doltek> thx
<b0w> ActionParsnip: ok let me do it
<RenatoSilva> any bug report about that?
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, hmm ok....where do i find them and how do i download them?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: http://compiz-themes.org/index.php?xcontentmode=103
<b0w> ActionParsnip: is that sudo depmod -all??? because i got the options of the depmod with -al
<ActionParsnip> b0w: should be depmod -a
<b0w> k
<Oddbio> One of my user accounts can click Places and see my windows partition in there, and access it by simply typing in their administrative password. However, another administrative account on the same machine does not see the windows partition when I click places. How can I remedy this?
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, yes i found this b4 also...but its a .tar.gz file which i cannot import into emerald
<freakynl> hi, are there any good root kit detectors in ubuntu server 8.04? Mainly looking for something that detects php shells and the like. we migrated an old server to a new ubuntu 8.04 and want some additional scans on possible left behind php shells etc (like r57 and c99)
<freakynl> err that's not actually a rootkit thus :D
<freakynl> the server is clean installed so not worried about rootkits only sql and /var/www/vhosts came from old server
<jussi01> freakynl: if you dont get an answer here you may want o additionally try #ubuntu-server
<freakynl> jussi01: thx
<b0w> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, how do i import a tar.gz file into emerald?
<bartmon> i'm experiencing some upgrade issues, any tips? See pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d5ddfd647
<ctmjr> bep: your trying to get hdmi audio out on a nvidia card?
<joaopinto> bartmon, do you have freek disk space ?
<bep> ctmjr: yes
<Diverdude> how do i import a tar.gz file into emerald?
<APERSON> bartmon, try sudo dpkg -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic_2.6.31-16.53_amd64.deb
<APERSON> Diverdude, drag and drop it into the themes manager
<APERSON> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<APERSON> oh
<ctmjr> bep: what ubuntu are you using? and did you unmute spdif in alsamixer?
<bep> ctmjr: karmic and yes :)
<Diverdude> APERSON, that did not work
<APERSON> Diverdude, how so?  did the file not exist, or did it not install?
<Diverdude> APERSON, i just dragged the file into emerald but nothing happens...i just drags back to the folder itself
<Xodiac> I need some help I know how to get windows networked with ubuntu but when I want to use ubuntu to connect to windows it keeps asking for username and password
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: you need .emerld files dude, extract the file may help
<Xodiac> I want to connect to the windows box just like i can with windows sharing files with ubuntu
<Diverdude> APERSON, But according to this page: http://wiki.compiz.org/EmeraldThemeManager you need a .emerald file.....but when i download emerald themes i only get tar.gzfiles
<APERSON> Diverdude, oh, I was getting people mixed up, yeah, extract the archives, or rename them to .emerald
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, there is no emerald files in the folder which is what i dont get
<xpzeep3z> i'm new to this whole 3g stuff and all i want is mobile broadband for my laptop, cheapest possible. willing to get a phone plan since i'm looking for a phone service as well, i need to buy RIGHT NOW
<b0w> ActionParsnip1: look i got this message on the taskbar http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<thermal_> does anyone know a way to play starcraft on a linux box at a window that is larger than 640x480?
<thermal_> I've tried wine and virtual box but neither will resize
<Xodiac> can someone help me with getting ubuntu being able to look into windows shared folders
<APERSON> thermal_, I'd ask the guys in #winehq ,they might have an idea
<ctmjr> bep: ok you can try this pulse audio has a problem with digital sound, add the following line to /etc/pulse/default.pa,  load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,1 then restart pulseaudio -k pulseaudio -D then test the sound
<xpzeep3z> 3g question above
<bep> ctmjr: ill try that thanks
<xpzeep3z> i need to get something tonight i move out thrusday
<bep> ctmjr: there is currently no default.pa in that dir
<bep> only client.conf
<monty_> hello, modprobe isn't working properly, full error here: https://pastee.org/2dad7
<ActionParsnip1> b0w: have you been installing stuf using force
<Xodiac> can someone help me with getting ubuntu being able to look into windows shared folders
<b0w> ActionParsnip1: nop all i have done is via update manager latelly and regular use not using force
<APERSON> Xodiac, howabout you start with what exactly your problem is
<ActionParsnip1> b0w: weird, when did all this start?
<b0w> ActionParsnip1: to nite, after the kernel update
<ActionParsnip1> monty_: did you compile your own kernel?
<monty_> no
<Xodiac> APERSON: well like i said I have a ubuntu box that WANTS TO connect to a windows computer that is sharing folders I got SAMBA already installed
<bartmon> joaopinto: Yes, i have plenty storage space
<monty_> ActionParsnip1: it's a vps
<ActionParsnip1> monty_: vps?
<b0w> ActionParsnip1: i mean last nite heheh
<APERSON> Xodiac, smb://hostname/share not working?
<bartmon> APERSON: same error! I think the package might be corrupted. I'll delete and try redownloading
<Xodiac> APERSON: let me check
<APERSON> Xodiac, mine don't alway show up, but I can still access them
<xpzeep3z> CHOKE MOTHER FUCKERS
<ActionParsnip1> b0w: hmm, can you give a pastebin of the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<acad> does anybody know how to move the image preview window in gthumb to the right side? it being on the left is driving me insane.
<Xodiac> APERSON: is there anyway I can view the files as a list
<APERSON> Xodiac, instead of a folder view?
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: For windows games you usually need to change the resolution inside the game.
<Omen_20> hi. i installed usb-creator with apt, but now it wont run when i try 'usb-creator' in the terminal
<Xodiac> APERSON: you know how you connect from using a windows computer to ubuntu and you can view files thats what I want to do with the ubuntu machine connecting to windows
<doltek> how do I partition my HDD so I can put windows on it too?
<Alexia_Death> Xodiac: how are youtrying to do that please?
<thermal_> Alexia_Death, can't change the resolution of starcraft
<Omen_20> doltek, gparted
<thermal_> APERSON, already did, wine won't scale
<APERSON> Xodiac, well, did you try my previous suggestion?  I need to know what you've tried first
<thermal_> only thing that I've heard of that can scale is compiz, but compiz doesn't work with xinerama...
<APERSON> thermal_, mine does
<Xodiac> Alexia_Death: I have ubuntu 9.10 i installed samba and when i go to places and then network and then the computer i want to connect it asks for the username and password i tried using the password but it doesnt work and it shouldnt require a username password
<bartmon> APERSON: Yep, that worked! Seems my preferred apt mirror had a corrupt package? The equally scary explanation is it got corrupted on my own computer. Hmm...
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: never played starcraft, but scale is not what you need I think, you just need to set biger resolution.
<ctmjr> bep: ok i am on intrepid so i figured it would be in the same place can you try to locate it with "locate default.pa"
<ActionParsnip1> thermal_: have you asked in #winehq ?
<Xodiac> APERSON: yes i have in the natalus
<APERSON> bartmon, good to see it works now, I've had that happen before
<thermal_> APERSON, your's does what? scale wine? yes wine will make a larger virtual desktop, but it won't make a window that is 640x480 go bigger
<Diverdude> hmm i have imported emerald themes. But nothing happens....The theme is not changing...do i need to do something more?
<thermal_> Alexia_Death, you literally can't change the resolution of starcraft, its fixed at 640x480
<APERSON> thermal_, I'm just saying I have compiz and xinerama going fine
<thermal_> ActionParsnip1, yes I have, wine won't adjust it
<Diverdude> If i write emerald --replace nothing happens either
<bep> ctmjr: nothing found
<thermal_> APERSON, across multiple video cards?
<Diverdude> am i missing something?
<APERSON> thermal_, just one
<ubuntu-captainm1> Hi all.  Getting "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/modules.dep" & "Unable to find medium containing a live system" in casper.log.  Was running fine for over a month until running Update Manager last night.  I do have 2.6.31-14-generic still.
<thermal_> APERSON, yeah compiz works fine with twinview, it fails horribly with multiple video cards and xinerama
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: if the game wont allow you to that then make it full screen nothong more you can do
<ActionParsnip1> thermal_: try using a virtual wine desktop, set it up in winecfg
<falconheart> hey I got a couple newbie questions if anyone is willing to indulge me :D
<ActionParsnip1> thermal_: is there anything in the appdb about the app being weird?
<APERSON> falconheart, the best place to start is  by asking yoru question
<Diverdude> anyone?
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: run it from terminal, see what it says
<thermal_> Alexia_Death, no it is full screen, wine and virtual box won't expand the 640x480 full screen out
<Xodiac> is there anyway to get ubunt to look at shared folders in windows using samba
<Xodiac> 'without username and passwor
<APERSON> does anyone know a way to make it so I don't have to enter in my password to login to my wifi?  it's rather annoying
<thermal_> ActionParsnip1, I did, thats what I'm saying, the wine virtual desktop won't expand fixed size apps
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, it says nothing...it just hangs
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: you have a laptop?
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: then its running
<Random832> the version of gdmap in universe doesn't have 64-bit file sizes enabled
<falconheart> ok I'm on ubuntu hardy because it's alot faster and more stable for me than the newer versions (tried jaunty and karmic - karmic was just buggy as heck.. anyway) the software in the hardy repo is really outdated. I'm compiling alot of my own stuff from source as a result but I was wondering.. can I use jaunty/karmic repos with hardy? will it mess anything up?
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: or an ldc monitor?
<bep> how can i list processes running and see what user they are running through
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, but the theme is not changed
<Random832> who do i complain to?
<thermal_> Alexia_Death, yes I do, but I don't use my laptop at home, trying to get this working on my desktop
<twig11> What is the best procedure for migrating user data for three users from a /home partition on one hdd to a /home partition on another hdd with a fresh install? The source hdd is connected via usb, while the destination hdd is installed in the computer.
<kh1116> anyone have a system76 netbook?
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: set the theme in prefs, it will change in front of your eyes
<thermal_> Alexia_Death, my desktop monitors are lcds
<guntbert> APERSON: you can remove the keyring password if there are no other secrets stored
<ubuntu-captainm1> bep: go to System | Administration | System Monitor
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: some displays (LCD, laptops) display lower rez in a box and wont scal it over scree,
<APERSON> guntbert, I did that
<bep> ubuntu-captainm1: i mean from command line
<ActionParsnip1> thermal_: tried a later windows version in winecfg?
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, hmm set the theme in prefs?
<ubuntu-captainm1> oh, try "ps -ef"
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: is that what happens for you?'
<bartmon> APERSON: computer password or network key? If comp. password there should be a question whether the access to key manager  is allowed always or only once
<bep> ok thanks
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, i dont follow you
<ubuntu-captainm1> sure
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: under prefs there is an emerald theme manager, import it there
<APERSON> bartmon, it 'nm-applet would like to access the keyring'
<thermal_> Alexia_Death, I can run wine virtual desktop and virtual box perfectly fine at higher res, but starcraft drops down to 640x480
<ubuntu-captainm1> Getting "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/modules.dep" & "Unable to find medium containing a live system" in casper.log.  Was running fine for over a month until running Update Manager last night.  I do have 2.6.31-14-generic still.
<APERSON> I've  rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyring
<ActionParsnip1> APERSON: i had that, switched to wicd and all was well
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, hmm nothing happens
<APERSON> ActionParsnip1, I'd like to keep nm-applet as is :/
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: dont run it in a virtual desktop.
<thermal_> ActionParsnip1, running xp in wine cfg and virtual desktop
<guntbert> APERSON: I didn't suggest to remove the keyring, only the password
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: if that is used then thats what it scales
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, in the terminal it says Reloading... but nothing happens
<ctmjr> bep: well that's how i fixed mine but hold on will research a bit and see what i find
<APERSON> guntbert, there is no menu option to reset the password for it
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: same for virtualbox.
<ActionParsnip1> APERSON: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<falconheart> I was also wondering if it would mess anything up if I compile the newest nautilus and install it? do I need to remove this version first or will it update automatically?
<Alexia_Death> thermal_: thats just how it works.
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: try an x restart
<jdahm> key I just installed fresh and switched my shell to zsh after installing it.  I am able to log in on any tty, but when I try to log into X, it forwards me to tty1 for a second and then brings me back to gdm
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, in another terminal?
<jdahm> anyone know why this might be?
<dariuzas> how to expand dll file on ubuntu ???????
<cptblood> for some reason, i cannot ssh to my newly installed ubuntu jaunty pc, i have installed openssh-server, but putty just says "Network error: Software caused connection abort" ... any ideas?
<APERSON> ActionParsnip1, I'll try that.  I looked all last night and didn't come across that
<ubuntu-captainm1> jdahm: no idea.  sorry.
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: no, press ALT + K + Printscreen, your display will restart and hopefully apply
<ubuntu-captainm1> Any ideas folks?  Getting "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/modules.dep" & "Unable to find medium containing a live system" in casper.log.  Was running fine for over a month until running Update Manager last night.  I do have 2.6.31-14-generic still.
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, hmm no
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, nothing...it just tries to make a screenshot
<bep> how can i authorize a user to run an xsession?
<bep> right now im getting "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<Xodiac> so can anyone help me
<jdahm>   
<ubuntu-captainm1> xodiac,,,what was your question.
<ubuntu-captainm1> ?
<twig11> I need directions or a link to a good tutorial on how to migrate user data for several users from a /home partition on one hdd to a /home partition on another hdd containing a fresh Karmic install. The source hdd is connected via usb, while the destination hdd is installed in the computer. I'm currently booted into the liveCD desktop, so I can manipulate the partitions easily, I just need a walk-through of the procedure.
<guntbert> APERSON: My way is this: Applications/accessories/passwords and keyrings, first tab, right click on passwords:login, change password
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, any ideas on what is going on?
<soreau> twig11: You probably want to mount both drives then perform the copy operation
<Oddbio> how can I add a location to my "places" menu?
<thermal_> damnit... running it in wine just changed one of my monitors down to displaying 640x480 pixels at a time but still being 1920x1080 and now I don't know how to get it back besides restarting gnome
<Xodiac> ubuntu-captainml: I installed samba and trying to connect to windows shared folders but it keeps asking for username and password
<twig11> soreau: ok I have them mounted
<APERSON> guntbert, thanks, that's better than what all the info I've read, they all say edit/prefs/change pass
<twig11> what next?
<falconheart> anybody know if it's safe to use jaunty/karmic software repos with hardy?
<ubuntu-captainm1> xodiac,,,,is it Windows that is requiring the username and password?
<soreau> twig11: Then you should be able to do it easily with nautilus (file browser)
<APERSON> falconheart, not advised
<Michalxo> can anyone help me with problem about "open with dialog"? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353013
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, are you there?
<guntbert> APERSON: those are for the individual passwords, not for the keyring itself
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: yeah man
<falconheart> aperson: ok, is there a repo that I can get more up-to-date software for hardy? I'm compiling most stuff myself.
<ubuntu-captainm1> Xodiac,,,,my Windows does require it per my config,,,and I just use a shell script to do the mount each time.
<Xodiac> ubuntu-captainml: no its the ubuntu machine on my other windows computer i can connect just fine and look at his shared foders
<twig11> soreau: just copy the user folders out of the source /home into the destination /home?
<ubuntu-captainm1> xodiac,,,gotta go.  sorry.
<soreau> twig11: Yes
<thermal_> shit... this isn't brain surgery I just want to play an old video game
<Xodiac> ubuntu-captainml: no problem
<thermal_> screw this
<APERSON> falconheart, I'd just look around for some ppas
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, Im a bit lost on whats going on here...nothing happens...the theme is not changing :(
<kh1116> anyone have a system76 netbook?
<soreau> thermal_: You can leave if you're going to have an attitude. Please watch your language
<APERSON> falconheart, I'd also recommend that if you're compiling things yourself, that you use checkinstall to make debs and install those
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: no idea then dude, emerald is an unmaintained project
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, Are there any better ways to handle themes?
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: not sure, never been bothered for themes
<gene_> greets all; I have a missing glib and cannot configure the amanda tarball to build it.  Its either too old, or needs a 32 bit wrapper.  Ideas?  Thanks
<falconheart> aperson: ok I can start doing that. Can I ask why?
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip1, WHat do you then do?
<soreau> Diverdude: You have to make sure you have emerald running first. What is the output of 'ps ax|grep emerald|grep -v grep'?
<guntbert> Michalxo: if you post the text of your question *here* more people will see it (and no I don't know an answer but would like to learn it myself)
<APERSON> falconheart, it makes them easier to manage, and you can uninstall via a package manager
<ActionParsnip1> Diverdude: i use te defaults in lxde, with no wallpaper
<falconheart> oh, ok. makes sense.
<Michalxo> guntbert, well... copy&paste same text.. it's almost like a spam :-(
<Michalxo> I am asking on #gnome channel too... but I really have no idea where to look for that file :-/
<Diverdude> soreau, The output is this : 10693 pts/0    S+     0:00 emerald --replace
<Diverdude> 10703 ?        S      0:12 emerald-theme-manager
<falconheart> if I compile and install the newest version of nautilus, do I need to uninstall the one I have first? or just install over it?
<soreau> Diverdude: What about 'ps ax|grep compiz.real|grep -v grep'?
<Diverdude> soreau,  i think its running as supposed....but its just not working
<guntbert> Michalxo: no, the difference is that not everybody want to look at "some" forum to see if he could provide an answer...
<ActionParsnip1> falconheart: if you make a deb, it will upgrade the current version
<twig11> soreau: I'm sure this is a dumb question, but is there any problem with overwriting the sole existing user directory on the destination system with the one from the source?
<gene_> greets all; I have a missing glib in a 64 bit 9.10 install and cannot configure the amanda tarball to build it.  Its either too old, or needs a 32 bit wrapper.  Ideas?  Thanks
<guntbert> Michalxo: and its just one line
<soreau> twig11: Yea, I'd make a backup of the one on the destination drive just to be safe
<falconheart> ok. excellent! thanks for the info! I'm all set now. Take care all! :)
<Diverdude> soreau, That returns nothing
<soreau> Diverdude: There is your problem
<Diverdude> soreau, what is it?
<sAnta89_> twig11, soreau is right, plus you might get a lot of permission/application problems \:
<soreau> Diverdude: You need to enable compiz by setting anything other than None in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects
<Michalxo> guntbert, but image posted there says more then million words :-)
<emerica> picked up a little picture frame onament,looks like it s a usb dual device, mass store/virtual cd-rom, Jaunty detects it as an audio disc with no audio files, I think as /dev/sr1, any one have ideas on where to start to try and mount the mass store half of a device like this>?
<guntbert> Michalxo: not my problem anyway - please do as you prefer
<Michalxo> i do ;)
<toxygen> hi, since last update to 9.10 all processes are being created with default nice priority -2, does anyone know why?
<toxygen> both root and users
<Diverdude> soreau, setting anything other than none? I dont understand
<soreau> Diverdude: Did you navigate to the location I directed you to?
<Diverdude> soreau, is compiz required for emerald to work?
<soreau> Diverdude: Yes.
<Diverdude> soreau, yeah im there
<aperson> thank you, guntbert
<Diverdude> soreau, I dont think i have compiz installed unless it comes with 9.10 by default
<soreau> Diverdude: It is installed by default
<guntbert> aperson: glad to help :)
<aperson> Diverdude, indeed it does
<emerica> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1130:6801 Tenx Technology, Inc
<soreau> Diverdude: What options do you see for the radio buttons there?
<Diverdude> well...there are no radio buttons..Just some options called "clearlooks, darkroom, Dust" etc.
<soreau> Diverdude: You're not listening
<soreau> Diverdude: You need to enable compiz by setting anything other than None in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects
<Diverdude> doh
<Diverdude> wait
<Diverdude> yes sorry
<Diverdude> i have none/normal/extra
<soreau> Diverdude: You need to enable compiz by setting anything other than None in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects
<Diverdude> and none is selected
<beeftube> Where does gnome keep the default wallpapers?
<Diverdude> i set extra
<aperson> beeftube, in /etc/backgrounds iirc
<beeftube> thanks aperson
<Diverdude> a driver is beeing installed
<Diverdude> for graphics card
<aperson> beeftube, my bad: /usr/share/backgrounds
<beeftube> np, thanks :D
<Diverdude> brb
<karma_police> i have been trying to fix my grub2 after trying to dualboot win7... i reboot now andjust get a grub>
<rawr_> trying to setup dual monitors.  change settings in amdcccle and everything seems good, but when i restart the settings don't stick, any suggestions?
<rawr_> karma_police, can you pastebine your menu.lst file?
<rawr_> pastebin*
<soreau> rawr_: Grub2
<rawr_> oh
<rawr_> woops
<soreau> ! grub2 | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aperson> rawr_, there is no menu.list
<karma_police> i have been followinjg the instructions on that
<Michalxo> menu.lst
<rawr_> ya sorry, missed he said grub2
<aperson> michael, there is none, this is grub2
<Michalxo> true :-)
<karma_police> after copying files fromlivecd i get a "GRUB>"
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I've been having nothing but problems since I upgraded to 9.10, now my computer won't boot and just flashes on boot (during the bootup process it gets past starting the ntp and cups daemons, but then stops after "checking battery state...done"
<karma_police> if i hit TAB i get  a list of possiblecommands
<c3l> woot why cant I save .svg files with firefox?
<Guest19490> hi all, can last system recue cd recovery grub-pc ?
<karma_police> i'm stuck
<guntbert> Guest19490: I cannot understand you question  what are you trying to do?
<guntbert> *your
<Diverdude> soreau, ok cool it seems to be working now
<karma_police> what do i need to do if i reboot and all i see is : "grub>"?
<Diverdude> soreau, although i need to go and write emerald --replace in a terminal everytime which is wuite annoying
<Guest19490> guntbert,
<Diverdude> soreau, is there any way to avoid this?
<Guest19490> guntbert, hi all, can last system rescue cd recovery grub-pc ?
<APERSON> Diverdude, do you have ccsm installed?
<Diverdude> APERSON, no don think so...what is that?
<U-Boot_> Hi all
<Meteora> hey
<soreau> Diverdude: Yes. Put emerald command in ccsm>Window Decoration>Command field
<APERSON> Diverdude, compizconfig-settings-manager, you'll need that to configure compiz and set emerald as your window manager
<Guest19490> guntbert, hi all, can lastest system rescue cd recovery grub-pc ?
<soreau> ! ccsm | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<soreau> APERSON: emerald is the decorator. compiz is the manager
<guntbert> Guest19490: I can read it fine, but I don't understand it - no need to repeat the same question over and over again
<Diverdude> hmm so many options
<APERSON> soreau, pardon me :)
<soreau> APERSON: Get it right ;)
<Guest19490> guntbert, thanks, I understand
<Debterroll> p a m a m a m a g i t e
<Guest19490> this question so FAQ :D
<APERSON> soreau, I'm trying, it's hard to remember everything!
<rawr_> excuses!
<U-Boot_> anybody knows a right server and or channel to discuss a java-gnome related issues?
<sevenseeker> my son deleted my gnome/ubuntu themed top bar, how can I restore it?
<Diverdude> soreau, ccsm>Wwindow Decoration....where is that?
<sevenseeker> note I have manually added one but can't find all the controls, like networkmanger, etc
<soreau> Diverdude: In the Effects category of ccsm
<soreau> ! ccsm | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ardchoille> sevenseeker: right click a panel, choose add new panel, then populate it as needed
<sevenseeker> is there a way to add a stock ubuntu bar?
<dailystruggle> can anyone help me I have important info on a diff partition
<Diverdude> but its the ccsm i cannot find
<karma_police> guess i am gonna haveto reinstall
<rick_> is there a way to have gtkpod automatically sync all content with an ipod?
<soreau> Diverdude: Did you install it?
<sevenseeker> ardchoille, yes that is the problem, I can't find many of the controls
<ctmjr> !panels | sevenseeker
<ubottu> sevenseeker: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gregL> sevenseeker,  right click choose new panel
<Diverdude> ccsm simple?
<esmirlin_> hello people, does anyone know a good PIM for karmic koala? i've tried to install chandler but it didn't work :S
<ardchoille> sevenseeker: once the panel is added, right click it and choose add to panel
<Michalxo> guntbert, the whole menu is "read/loaded" from /usr/share/applications
<soreau> Diverdude: Listen to what ubottu is telling you
<soreau> ! ccsm | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<twig11> soreau: Let's say the sole user on the destination system is "tony". I back up "tony," then I import from the source three user directories named "tony", "business," and "kids". Is there any chance the imported "tony" directory will work as-is without changing permissions and ownership and stuff?
<APERSON> Diverdude, I'd recommend not the simple one
<thinktyler> hello ubuntu
<APERSON> !hi | thinktyler
<ubottu> thinktyler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dailystruggle> can anyone help me get mail from other partition?
<esmirlin_> hello people, does anyone know a good PIM for karmic koala? i've tried to install chandler but it didn't work :S
<Diverdude> simple-ccsminstalling
<Diverdude> done
<APERSON> Diverdude, I don't think you can set the window decorator in the simple one
<soreau> twig11: I doubt it. You probably will have to login as tony, then run (as the user tony) sudo chown -R $USER ~/
<guntbert> Michalxo: thx, but there I don't see any duplicates ?
<rawr_> esmirlin, what do you mean exactly when you say chandler 'didn't work'
<sevenseeker> ctmjr, thank you so much… since the bot knows this, did I miss the docs entry for this?
<Diverdude> ohh crap...now i already installed the simple one....so i need to uninstall it now?
<dudko> i am trying to install ligsig++ but make[3]: *** [signal.lo] Error 1
<dudko> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/dudko/Downloads/libsigc++-2.0_2.0.18.orig/sigc++'
<dudko> make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
<dudko> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/dudko/Downloads/libsigc++-2.0_2.0.18.orig/sigc++'
<dudko> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<dudko> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/dudko/Downloads/libsigc++-2.0_2.0.18.orig'
<soreau> twig11: This will recursively (-R) set the ownership of all directories in /home/tony (~/) to $USER (tony)
<FloodBot1> dudko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<esmirlin_> rawr_, actually i coudn't set it up
<Diverdude> APERSON, ohh crap...now i already installed the simple one....so i need to uninstall it now?
<wvc> (BREAKING NEWS)(AP/REUTERS) - Swedish authorities are reporting that Tiger Woods' wife Elen Nordegrehn was found dead in her Scottish loft in East Anglia. Details Soon.
<dudko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340235/
<nomic> i have a 4 monitor set up using 2 different pcs (2 different logins/desktops) -- how will I best get 1 desktop on this setup?  is there a way of doing it with the ubuntu software or can I just put 2 graphics cards into 1 pc and have 1 desktop running that way  - can anyone advise me?  (ubuntu 9.04)
<soreau> twig11: But if you get really fortunate, it will justwork ;)
<rawr_> esmirlin, so you have it installed?
<guntbert> !ot | wvc
<esmirlin_> rawr_, there was an error during installing it stopped
<ubottu> wvc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> wvc: Don't do that
<juanito_> hello everione, after upgrading to karmik I lost the scroll of the touchpad on my Dell vostro 1510 (you know, moving your finger along the right edge of the pad). Anyone has a clue about it?
<APERSON> Diverdude, if you'd like, you can keep it, I just don't think you can use that one to set emerald as the window decorator
<rawr_> esmirlin, hrm well have you tried 'OSMO' by chance
<Debterroll> diverdude, if you'd like, you can keep it, i just don't think you can keep it, i just don't think you can use that one to set emerald as the window decorator
<rawr_> esmirlin, i believe it's in the ubuntu repositories
<Debterroll> diverdude, if you'd like, you can keep it, i just don't think you can keep it, i just don't think you can use that one to set emerald as the window decorator
<dudko> i have problem with libsig++ http://paste.ubuntu.com/340235/
<Diverdude> APERSON, can i install both the simple and the complex one ?
<Debterroll> diverdude, if you'd like, you can keep it, i just don't think you can keep it, i just don't think you can use that one to set emerald as the window decorator
<StarLionIsaac> I've got the workspace switching gnome panel applet installed, and I think I have multiple workspaces, but the mousewheel isn't scrolling between them anymore
<Debterroll> esmirlin, i just don't think you can keep it, i have problem with libsig++ http://paste.ubuntu.com/340235/
<FloodBot1> Debterroll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Debterroll> diverdude, if you'd like, you can keep it, i just don't think you can use that one to set emerald as the simple and i have problem with libsig++ http://paste.ubuntu.com/340235/
<esmirlin_> rawr_, is it a good pim software?
<APERSON> Diverdude, yessir
<Diverdude> nice
<Incubuss> Whats the easiest way to stop Gnome from certain showing partitions under its places menu?
<sal_> dailystruggle, is it another linux partition?  you should be able to mount it through the filesystem
<ctmjr> sevenseeker no you did not miss it is not in any docs i know off
<Incubuss> e.g. the System reserved one that Windows 7 likes to make
<rawr_> esmirilin, i can't personally recommend it as i don't use a PIM but it seems decent enough.  http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/29126.aspx for a review
<Michalxo> guntbert, well.. another folder is ~/.local/share/applications
<StarLionIsaac> How do I re-enable the mousewheel scrolling between different workspaces? And where is the number of workspaces in Gnome set?
<Michalxo> renaming it removed many duplicates... interesting
<esmirlin_> rawr_,  merci beaucoup! i'll try!
<soreau> Diverdude: After you install compizconfig-settings-manager, you can find it in Sys>Prefs menu.
<soreau> I have to run, bbl
<guntbert> Michalxo: and those two folders could create double entries - makes sense - thx for the research :-)
<Diverdude> soreau, yes i found it
<nomic>  i have a 4 monitor set up using 2 different pcs (2 different logins/desktops) -- how will I best get 1 desktop on this setup?  is there a way of doing it with the ubuntu software or can I just put 2 graphics cards into 1 pc and have 1 desktop running that way  - can anyone advise me?  (ubuntu 9.04)
<Diverdude> soreau, and also found the efects menu
<Diverdude> soreau, and the windows decoration also
<APERSON> !synergy | nomic
<Michalxo> guntbert, welcome.. #gnome guy helped :-)
<APERSON> nomic, you can use synergy to control both desktops
<nomic> ok i look into "synergy" aperson ty
<nomic> ok
<StarLionIsaac> How do I re-enable the mousewheel scrolling between different workspaces? And where is the number of workspaces in Gnome set?
<APERSON> nomic, look into synergy+
<Diverdude> soreau, so what do i do in there?
<nomic> gr8 all i needed was a pointer
<nomic> which works over both monitors
<enovativ> i can't "smb" to my windows shares on my other machines, there were working last week
<enovativ> what can i check
<APERSON> StarLionIsaac, http://nancib.wordpress.com/2009/11/30/regain-compiz-desktop-rotation-with-the-mouse-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<enovativ> the window share on one of my machines that i am troubleshoot is still shared
<Diverdude> soreau, you there?
<rick_> does anyone know how to sync all media in gtkpod with an ipod?
<enovativ> i did this in a console : smb://computername/share
<enovativ> isn't that correct ?
<APERSON> enovativ, put that into nautilus
<Diverdude> APERSON, do you know?
<EastDallas> enovativ: try smb://ip addrees/share
<APERSON> Diverdude, eh?
<enovativ> APERSON: i did and it didn't work
<help_me> i'm starting to see why linux is free
<Diverdude> What do i do in the window decorator then?
<enovativ> EastDallas: thanks
<Diverdude> APERSON, What do i do in the window decorator then?
<twig11> soreau: You're saying I can log in as tony before I've set the ownership of all directories to tony?
<APERSON> Diverdude, add the compiz --replace bit
<Diverdude> APERSON, hmm how?
<enovativ> using the ip address worked !  why doesn't it work using the name of the computer
<help_me> i am having grub2 problems
<Diverdude> brb
<Diverdude> exit
<help_me> when i reboot i get a grub> promp
<help_me> prompt
<StarLionIsaac> APERSON: Just done what that page says to, reloaded Compiz, no change, mouse wheel still doesn't trigger workspace change
<gotmilk82> I have a laptop that is now mad with one of the docking stations I use.  If on docking station the keyboard doesn't work, if off...it works fine....is there a place to reset settings made for a docking station?
<gotmilk82> sorry, that is on ubuntu 9.04
<EastDallas> enovativ, does your ubuntu machine have a static ip?
<APERSON> StarLionIsaac, you have to scroll on the desktop
<StarLionIsaac> APERSON: I am
<enovativ> EastDallas: no
<enovativ> EastDallas: wait a minute
<enovativ> yes it does
<help_me> ubuntuis broken
<help_me> ubuntu is broken
<APERSON> !grub2 | help_me
<ubottu> help_me: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<twig11> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<enovativ> i had to make it static in order to get the wireless to work
<help_me> i tried that.... all i get is a grub prompt
<EastDallas> enovativ: I canfigured my computers to all look at one as the WINS server to get the names.  I'm not sure how to do this manually.  I use
<Diverdude> APERSON, ok...back
<juanito_> hello everyone, after upgrading to karmik I lost the scroll of the touchpad on my Dell vostro 1510 (you know, moving your finger along the right edge of the pad). Anyone has a clue about it?
<enovativ> EastDallas: then again i just checked my "wired" connection is DHCP
<EastDallas> enovativ: webmin on all my machines
<sal_> help_me, use google  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Diverdude> APERSON, but i cannot find that bit you are talking about
<enovativ> EastDallas: what is webmin ?
<APERSON> Diverdude, in the ccsm, go to window decoration
<enovativ> EastDallas: is this windows and/or linux
<Diverdude> yep. i am there
<APERSON> Diverdude, in the command box, put: emerald --replace
<Incubuss> juanito_, tried looking in System -> Preferences -> Moise -> Touchpad?
<Diverdude> APERSON, ok instead of /usr/bin/compiz-decorator i put emerald --replace ?
<APERSON> Diverdude, should be
<EastDallas> enovativ:  I read somewhere that you have to set your ubuntu machines to static IP if you don't have wins server.  Webmin is for linux.
<sal_> juanito_, you may have to enable it again in the pref's
<EastDallas> enovativ: http://www.webmin.com/
<StarLionIsaac> APERSON: Just rebooted the computer entirely, in case that made any difference, trying to scroll on the dekstop still produces no result
<usser_> EastDallas, enovativ if you have a windows machine on the network you can get name resolution by installing winbind and editing your /etc/nsswitch.conf to use wins for hosts resolution
<APERSON> StarLionIsaac, I'm sorry, I can't help you any more than linking you that post, I personally don't like using the mousewheel to switch deskopt :/
<juanito_> the touchpad tab even doesnt appear...
<preecher> none of my live cd's will boot on restart- ive even re-downloaded most of them- has something in 9.10 changed?
<EastDallas> enovativ:  All that being said, I still use the IP addresses to mount shares in fstab.
<mac9416> What command should I use to recursively search for a word in a hierarchy of text files?
<HamptonSam> Hey guys. I'm trying to transfer files to my External HD, but when I drag files to it it says: "Error while copying to "FolderName". The destination is read-only.
<shellfis1> guys, i got a problem with rhythmbox. In a nut, i edit the artist field with easytag to Unknown for all the files in my lib. THen open rhythmbox and there's always 2 albums with its artist id3. I edit all again in rhythmbox to Unknown, and it's alright. But when close rhythmbox and open again, same problem & same files.
<APERSON> mac9416, grep will work
<mac9416> APERSON, I tried -r, but no good.
<APERSON> mac9416, grep whatyouresearching /dir/of/stuff/* ?
<EastDallas> gotta run going to watch UFC!
<Diverdude> APERSON, and then i need to restart before changes take effect?
<mac9416> APERSON, will that search all text within a bunch of directories?
<APERSON> mac9416, afaik
<usser_> mac9416, find -iname "*.txt" -exec grep pattern {} \l
<usser_> mac9416,err  find -iname "*.txt" -exec grep pattern {} \;
<flamekitty> hey sorry complete noob here i just updated (like i do daily) and now most everything crashes is there away yet to rollback an update
<APERSON> Diverdude, for it to be applied yeah, but I'd only do that if you need the confirmation
<mac9416> APERSON, usser_, thanks, that will get me started.
<ssn> hi guys
<APERSON> !hi | ssn
<ubottu> ssn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<preecher> none of my live cd's will boot on restart- ive even re-downloaded most of them- has something in 9.10 changed?
<usser_> mac9416, sigh, sorry trying to type too fast. find /directory/to/search -iname "*.txt" -exec grep pattern {} \;
<mac9416> usser_, np, thanks. :-)
<ssn> do you know how to prevent ubuntu from install xserver-xorg-video-"driver" when installing xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core (i just want the right one)
<usser> ls
<usser> oops
<ssn> it wants to install about 30 different xserver-xorg-video-things
<ssn> anyone?
<help_me>         /etc/default/grub
<HamptonSam> Anyone got a solution to my problem? :)
<flamekitty> anyone any update rollback thing yet
<joaopinto> ssn, apt-cache show xserver-xorg
<APERSON> HamptonSam, what is the filessystem on the drive?
<rodgerr> waht is the best way to remove pulseaudio completely from my 9.10 system
<cptblood> flamekitty: as in asking if it exists? cause i want that too
<HamptonSam> APERSON: In newby language p  lease :)
<joaopinto> it's trying to satisfy the dependencies by installing xserver-xorg-video-all
<cptblood> rodgerr: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<cptblood> ?
<joaopinto> you need xserver-xorg-video-all in order to install xserver-xorg
<kushalsejwal> I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and my external mic works sometimes and doesn't most of the time
<ssn> joaopinto: ok, but that sucks :(
<APERSON> HamptonSam, eject the drive and open it again, it shouldn't mount itself as read-only
<rCX> HamptonSam: Right click on the drive and go to properties?  What does it have for "filesystem type"?
<flamekitty> yeah cpt im about to lose my job with out a way to rollback the new update pack if phucked
<rodgerr> cptblood: thanks!
<cptblood> np
<rodgerr> exit
<rodgerr> quit
<cptblood> flamekitty: ouch, that seems a bit harsh
<gotmilk82> is there a way to get ubuntu to 'forget' it knows a docking station...to recreate all settings for it?
<gotmilk82> I am on ubuntu 9.04
<HamptonSam> rCX: Type folder (inode/directory)
<gotmilk82> dell e6500
<dailystruggle> ;-)
<flamekitty> i work from home and cant connect to the server now
<cptblood> if i installed a different theme and want to reproduce it with a livedvd, can i just use remastersys to make a livedvd where it's included?
<APERSON> cptblood, should be
<cptblood> nice, thx
<rCX> HamptonSam: Can you copy files to any other location on the drive? Or is the entire drive read only?
<dailystruggle> anyone know how to get mail on other partitions
<HamptonSam> rCX: The entire drive :(
<APERSON> dailystruggle, depends on where that mail is stored
<StarLionIsaac> hypothetical question - if the read-only FS a LiveCD uses for the live session, was transferred to a HD partition, assuming it was a Ubuntu or Ubuntu-derivative, how would you add that to an existing grub (not 2) menu.lst to make it bootable as if a normal read/write FS?
<karma_police> i have been googling and doing the forum instructions for hours.. trying to dualboot win7 after 9.10 install.. i am stuck now with a "grub>" prompt and don't have a clue what to do.
<mac9416> usser, it's me again. Is there any way to make it give me the file name along with the string?
<dailystruggle> APERSON:please explain it on the other partition local
<APERSON> dailystruggle, again, it depends on where specifically that mail is stored.  It's like in your home directory
<rCX> HamptonSam: You may have to install the storage device manager... "sudo apt-get install pysdm"
<dailystruggle> ok I find that home dir what then
<void> nick {VOID}
<wvc> I squeezed the coal deposits, but only came out with a lowfat cajun buffalo chicken $5dollar foot long
<rawr_> karma_police, pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<karma_police> guess i will just go back to using win7
<APERSON> dailystruggle, not the home dir, but somewhere inside of it
<ardchoille> |!ops | wvc continues off-topic
<karma_police> how do u do that? i am new to ubuntu
<{VOID}> anyone here ever have problems with XBMC taking up 99% cpu?
<ardchoille> !ops | wvc continues off-topic
<ubottu> wvc continues off-topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cptblood> open it with gkedit
<dailystruggle> what its in the db in that dir /home
<ardchoille> cptblood: gedit
<APERSON> karma_police, open up the file and copy the contents to a pastebin
<HamptonSam> rCX: I'm on a Live CD.
<dailystruggle> how do I import?
<cptblood> or do "nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg" in terminal
<APERSON> dailystruggle, that's what I'm asking you
<cptblood> without "
<rawr_> karma_police, navigate to /boot/grub/grub.cfg, open the file and copy it's contents, then go to pastebin.org and paste contents, then come back and post link to it
<cptblood> ardchoille: ah, yes
<jpds> wvc: Please stop.
<rCX> HamptonSam: ok that makes it more difficult...
<karma_police> i cannot get it to boot now.. i just have grub> whenever i boot
<mac9416> usser, never mind. Adding the -H tag to grep got it.
<Purpley> Hey guys how do i remove truecrypt encryption from a partiton on ubuntu their guide is for windows
<StarLionIsaac> hypothetical question - if the read-only FS a LiveCD uses for the live session, was transferred to a HD partition, assuming it was a Ubuntu or Ubuntu-derivative, how would you add that to an existing grub (not 2) menu.lst to make it bootable as if a normal read/write FS?
<Purpley> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=removing-encryption thats the guide but thats for windows
<jpds> Purpley: Format the partition.
<HamptonSam> rCX: Yeah my sisters computed crashed, so I'm trying my best to get the files off of it.
<Purpley> I cant
<dailystruggle> yes I can find the dir not knowing how to import though
<rCX> HamptonSam: Oh i see...
<jpds> Purpley: Why not?
<APERSON> dailystruggle, I've been asking you where *in* your homedir the mail is stored
<Purpley> Well, If I do I then have a seperate partition
<Purpley> I want it combined
<usser> mac9416, oh you can add -print to find command
<HamptonSam> Gotta love Windows :S
<APERSON> dailystruggle, all it is, is a copy and paste job
<Purpley> I need it to be combined with this current one
<usser> mac9416, like so find /path -iname "*.txt" -exec grep pattern {} \; -print
<dailystruggle> copy into current?
<xFKSxSquirrel> hi can anyone help me get themes
<xFKSxSquirrel> :)
<rCX> HamptonSam: You could still install pysdm from the live cd.
<APERSON> xFKSxSquirrel, check gnome-look
<jpds> Purpley: combined means ...?
<mac9416> usser, that also works like a charm. Thanks again.
<rawr_> karma_police, so you're in windows right now?  try booting from live cd and getting the file that way
<Purpley> I dont want anything in the partition, I just want the partition to be merged or give this partition its space
<xFKSxSquirrel> im a noob so i dont know what to do
<dailystruggle> xFKSxSquirrel: for what?
<rCX> HamptonSam: Just go to applications -> acessories -> terminal
<{VOID}> anyone here ever have problems with XBMC taking up 99% cpu?
<xFKSxSquirrel> ubuntu 9.10
<karma_police> i'm on separate computer..i'm trying to run live cd now to get to it
<Zy> hi is there no skype 64bit in medibuntu repo?
<APERSON> xFKSxSquirrel, for *what program*
<ctmjr> !eyecandy | xFKSxSquirrel
<ubottu> xFKSxSquirrel: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<usser> mac9416, no problem find is awesome, spread the word :)
<rCX> HamptonSam: ...and type "sudo apt-get install pysdm"  it's worth a try
<HamptonSam> rCX: E: Couldn't find package pysdm.
<usser> Zy, theres no skype for 64 bit
<mac9416> usser, haha okee-dokee.
<dailystruggle> you have a link on the prefs
<nucleus> hi all anybody have problem in 9.10 with dual monitor with intel bacause i can't get XV accelleration in video playback
<nemo> I am trying to boot into a headless box. I was thinking of using a USB key w/ ubuntu on it
<aquachica> Hi everyone.  Had quick question.  I am looking for a site similiar to PasteBin that allows you to upload text but removes it after a duration of time.  Anyone know of a site that does this beside PasteBin?
<jpds> Zy: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<nemo> unfortunately it won't have SSH setup to start...
<jpds> usser: ^^^
<APERSON> HamptonSam, have you updated at all?
<Purpley> Is there a way to merge two partitions?
<nemo> rather than typing blind, I was wondering. does ubuntu server have ssh presetup?
<APERSON> HamptonSam, you need to sudo apt-get update first
<nemo> or should I maybe just try some other distro?
<HamptonSam> Ah righjt.
<rawr_> Purpley, essentially no.
<HamptonSam> right*
<jpds> Purpley: Not that I know of, unless you use LVM.
<Zy> jpds: i know there is a deb on skype's website, just wondering why medibuntu doesnt package it..
<usser> jpds, Zy oh neato, beta software from a company that doesnt give a damn about linux
<nemo> since I want to install ubuntu on it, having it on the USB would be a timesaver
<APERSON> Purpley, it's best to delete one and expand the other
<HamptonSam> APERSON: same thing :P
<karma_police> i have been ubunting since october... i have enjoyed it... this is the first real snag i have run into
<Purpley> Yeah that would work too; can I use KDE Partition manager to do that?
<karma_police> damn bootloaders..lol
<AdvancedN00b> anyone fix the audio issue in 9.10 yet?
<dailystruggle> so should I use terminal or nautilus
<rCX> HamptonSam: As aperson suggested try system -> adiminstration -> update manager
<APERSON> Purpley, you have to do it from a live cd
<dailystruggle> ?
<maco> AdvancedN00b: there's only 1?
<Zy> usser: i would gladly change if my friends all abandon skype together =(
<Purpley> Why?
<APERSON> dailystruggle, either works
<Purpley> Oh very well
<marcelinollano> \nickserv
<dailystruggle> cool way cool
<AdvancedN00b> maco: well issues i guess
<APERSON> Purpley, you can not change partitions that are mounted
<AdvancedN00b> maco: i have sound from the headphones but not speakers
<dailystruggle> cya be back laterz
<Purpley> Oh ok does the live cd have a GUI for doing this
<HamptonSam> rCX: Okay, I gotta download the 235.8 megs so might be a while :S
<maco> AdvancedN00b: the driver is bad for you, then. possibly a newer version of alsa can fix it. we've got linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic in the universe repository
<APERSON> Purpley, yessir
<draginx> Anyone know how to get 64-bit flash to work well with chrome?
<APERSON> Purpley, under administration
<maco> AdvancedN00b: if that doesnt fix it, file a bug
<xFKSxSquirrel> art.gnome.org isnt working any other sites
<Purpley> Thank you APERSON
<APERSON> draginx, works fine over here
<rCX> HamptonSam: Ok now were getting somewhere, hopefully
<xFKSxSquirrel> besides gnome look
<Purpley> So I should do everything on a live cd?
<Zy> anybody have experience compiling xfoil on amd64?
<APERSON> Purpley, yes, be sure to know what partition you want to keep and which one you want to delete
<karma_police> rawr.   http://pastebin.org/64083
<shellfish> guys, i got a problem with rhythmbox. In a nut, i edit the artist field with easytag to Unknown for all the files in my lib. THen open rhythmbox and there's always 2 albums with its artist id3. I edit all again in rhythmbox to Unknown, and it's alright. But when close rhythmbox and open again, same problem & same files.
<HamptonSam> rCX: Yeah, it's just kinda annoying you just can't chown && chmod it.
<Purpley> OK thanks APERSON you saved me a lot of headaches lol
<Purpley> Seeya
<draginx> APERSON, whered u get ur flash?
<twig11> soreau: Thanks for the help. I'm successfully using the first user account on the new system now. My next question is how to create the other two accounts in such a way that they don't create new user directories but use the ones I imported earlier. Can you help?
<rCX> HamptonSam: yeah drives are different...
<APERSON> draginx, from adobe
<APERSON> draginx, if you apt-get'd it, remove that
<draginx> yeah i didnt remove that at first, trying now
<draginx> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html ?
<Incubuss> anyone able to tell me how I can stop certain partitions from showing up in my Places menu? (e.g my windows partition)
<xFKSxSquirrel> anybody know theme sites?:)
<karma_police> rawr_ here it is http://pastebin.org/64083
<ardchoille> !themes | xFKSxSquirrel
<ubottu> xFKSxSquirrel: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bastid_raZor> xFKSxSquirrel: gnome-look.org
<rawr_> karma_police, gotcha checking it out now.  although from here it looks like everything should be correct hrm
<Kontinuumtransf> hello there
<draginx> APERSON, i tried apt-get remove, then re-downloaded flash x64 then placed in ~/.mozilla/plugins is thre anything else im missing/doing wrong?
<karma_police> maybe it is... when i reboot tho i just get a grub>  if i hit Tab it has different list of commands.. its over myhead
<rawr_> karma_police, i must admit i've never really messed with grub2, i just stick with grub
<karma_police> me neither.. i have only been using linux sind october..
<Kontinuumtransf> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my usb-drive... but skipped installing a bootloader because i thought it wouldn't be necessary if there is only one OS on the disk... apparently i was wrong. is there a way to get a bootloader on that disk from windows or with the cd subsequent to the installation?
<twig11> How do I create a new user account to use a pre-existing home directory? I've imported two user directories from another computer, and now I need to create the users which will have access to them.
<AdvancedN00b> can i restart my audio drivers without restarting?
<rawr_> karma_police, what happens if you hold down shift while booting
<karma_police> whatever i've done..i can't load into windows or ubuntu now tho..just that prompt
<karma_police> dunno.. lemme try that
<karma_police> rawr_ same thing
<Kontinuumtransf> wow. pretty late, already
<karma_police> is it recommended to install windows first?
<AdvancedN00b> karmic_police: you can go ether way
<AdvancedN00b> easier if windows first then linux
<gotmilk82> anyone know where ubuntu holds docking station/port replicator specific information?
<rCX> HamptonSam: Everything Ok?
<karma_police> well, i havew 9.10 and tried to install win7 and somehow i messed up grub and it won't load either
<HamptonSam> rCX: Yeah still downloading.
<karma_police> sorryfor typos.. big hands on a small netbook..lol
<kazik> Hi, i have a lame problem, will u help me?
<{VOID}> anyone here ever have problems with XBMC taking up 99% cpu?
<AdvancedN00b> karmic_police: boot into the ubuntu live cd and reinstall grub
<karma_police> i tried that
<AdvancedN00b> karmic_police: there are many guides on it
<karma_police> will try again tho
<kazik> hi, do You know how to get to work Guake terminal at the start of the system????
<xFKSxSquirrel> >:o i just download a theme and i dont know what to do. do i extract it. because when i do that it says error
<karma_police> when i boot i get grub> if i hit tab i get other command options
<rodgerr> I removed pulseaudio - now I have no sound - how do I restore sound without using pulse audio
<Milos_SD> Hi
<AdvancedN00b> karmic_police: grub is installed then, but the menu.lst file that is in the ubuntu file system is missing
<karma_police> will try again with reinstalling grub2
<ctmjr> twig11: adduser "name" --home  "path to dir"
<Milos_SD> Where is AMD Control Center located in Ubuntu Gnome menus? I don't have ATI card, but my friend does, and he can't find it...
<kazik> Hi, does anybody know how to add an application at startup in karmic 9.10 especially guake
<AdvancedN00b> karmic_police: you need to recreate that file
<{VOID}> you need to make a config file, not re-install it.
<AdvancedN00b> karma_police: you need to recreate that file
<karma_police> what command do i recreate it with? i'm a noob
<{VOID}> the gentoo grub guide was always a good reference for me.
<rCX> kazik: system -> preferences -> startup applications
<ardchoille> kazik: Preferences > Startup applications
<xFKSxSquirrel> also what is gtk
<APERSON> draginx, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins is where it should go iirc
<AdvancedN00b> karma_police: {VOID} is right, the gentoo guides are very helpful
#ubuntu 2009-12-13
<ardchoille> xFKSxSquirrel: gtk = Gnome Tool Kit
<APERSON> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<zoug> hey, anyone know how to run sudo tasks on my crontab?
<ardchoille> er.. Gimp Tool Kit
<xFKSxSquirrel> so if im on ubuntu what theme do i use
<rCX> kazik: Just click the add button and enter a name and command
<Kontinuumtransf> hmmmhh
<Kontinuumtransf> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my usb-drive... but skipped installing a bootloader because i thought it wouldn't be necessary if there is only one OS on the disk... apparently i was wrong. is there a way to get a bootloader on that disk from windows or with the cd subsequent to the installation?
<kazik> yeah, i know, but i can't get to work Guake Terminal, i create an activator and don't know what the path is to Guake Terminal
<karma_police> google gento? what is gento?another distro?
<janneh> hi all. I have a question: can I set two different shortcuts for the same functionality in gnome somehow (i.e. for playing music)?
<gotmilk82> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<{VOID}> karma_police, google: gentoo grub guide
<ardchoille> kazik: just enter: guake
<kazik> yeah, i did... and it didn't work that's why i ask
<kazik> it's freakin weird
<{VOID}> gentoo is another distro
<zoug> gotmilk82: okay, let me try
<ardchoille> kazik: did you log out and back in?
<kazik> yeah, i've restarted the system
<sal_> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<{VOID}> one that I perfer, but, I'm more of an advanced user with an odd ARCH
<ardchoille> kazik: then F12 should drop it down
<gotmilk82> zoug there is a sudo crontab if I remember right
<APERSON> gotmilk82, there is
<kazik> yeah, i know ;p but it doesn't :P really :P that's why it's sooooo weird
<draginx> APERSON, still crashed...weird
<rCX> kazik: try guake-terminal
<APERSON> draginx, granted, I'm using chromium
<sal_> karma_police, i did a dual linux/windows a couple years back and found it much easier to have the win on the hdd first, then linux on top
<ardchoille> kazik: is there a file named something like guake.desktop in ~/.config/autostart ?
<AdvancedN00b> anyone know how to restart audio without rebooting?
<draginx> APERSON, whats the diff?
<rCX> HamptonSam: Still downloading ?
<draginx> And the same .so file im using in firefox..works fine..
<sal_> karma_police, if you can start with fresh installs .. ??
<HamptonSam> rCX: Almost done :)
<APERSON> draginx, branding, and chromium is updated faster
<kazik> w8, im gonna try the guake-terminal in path
<kazik> brb
<{VOID}> sal, he wouldn't learn anything that way.
<draginx> APERSON, is it still by google? O_o
<sal_> karma_police, if you dont get the grub thing sorted out
<zoug> gotmilk82: hmm, i thought i am not supposed to use it
<xFKSxSquirrel> what theme do i use when on 9.10 ubuntu
<rCX> HamptonSam: And then it has to install :) shouldn't take as long though
<karma_police> i may have to do that.. was hoping to fix what i have messed up but it looks like im digging a hole
<xFKSxSquirrel> type
<zoug> gotmilk82: sudo and the root thing..
<APERSON> draginx, chrome is built from chromium
<janneh> i.e. I want to use the XF88AudioPlay button for music playback when I'm using my external keyboard, but when I use the laptop keyboard it doesn't have that key so I'd like to have Super+X mapped to play music as well.
<gotmilk82> zoug....no its more of a crontab for things that need sudo or root access
<sal_> {VOID}, true.  about all i can offer .. that was my experience.
<AdvancedN00b> anyone know how to restart audio without rebooting?
<gotmilk82> zoug so you should definitely only use it when you are sure....LOL
<APERSON> AdvancedN00b, sudo service alsa-utils restart
<ctmjr> AdvancedN00b: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and or pulseaudio -k then pulseaudio -d
<{VOID}> the gentoo grub guide should get him at least a lot closer.
<{VOID}> and why do all that over a little config file fix.
<zoug> gotmilk82: lol, okay, thanks for the go
<karma_police> i agree void... i want to learn as much as i can
<{VOID}> karma_police, you find that guide?
<xFKSxSquirrel> do i use gtk beryl or gnome theme type
<{VOID}> when I first configed grub, the HDD mapping is what confused me the most.
<xFKSxSquirrel> or gdm
<karma_police> found a gento  grub2 guide.. still reading where to start from in my situation
<APERSON> xFKSxSquirrel, metacity
<kazik> that Guake-terminal path WORKED! ;p thanks
<{VOID}> first, you need to know your partition tables.
<ardchoille> kazik: Ah, ok
<kazik> yeah, i'd never figure that one out on my own
<rCX> kazik: Glad that it worked!
<kazik> thx again and goin back to sleep, its 1pm here in poland ;)
<{VOID}> once you have an idea of all your partition tables, you learn the language of the config file.
<kazik> bye guyz
<jimmykirt> hi guys
<AdvancedN00b> ActionParsnip: clean reinstall did not fix anything with my audio
<APERSON> !hi jimmykirt
<APERSON> !hi | jimmykirt
<ubottu> jimmykirt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<RenatoSilva> how to rename an user?
<RenatoSilva> username is disabled
<rCX> HamptonSam: By the way, don't restart the computer.  Even if it asks you to.
<guest1> hi... i'm a newbie here. just installed ubuntu on my compaq netbook and the wi-fi is not recognized. help please
<HamptonSam> Ok
<meowbuntu> hi all i have a friend who is not into mucking around with computer that much i am looking for a way for him to easily install linux and windows. so it will be easy for him. what is lin4win like. that seems to be best option for him. any ideas please
<jimmykirt> im trying to use a live cd to install manually ubuntu
<APERSON> guest1, can you plug in via ethernet and see if the restricted drivers manager picks anything up?
<AdvancedN00b> ActionParsnip: thought i would let you know
<osotogari> anyone know what the latest kernel ubuntu uses (i.r. today)? i need to know if my wireless card is supported
<IdleOne> !wubi | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jimmykirt> is there a way to use a live cd to get to a CLI?
<jimmykirt> without booting the x
<AdvancedN00b> jummikirt: ye
<ActionParsnip> AdvancedN00b: bah
<meowbuntu> jimmykirt, thats easy just do install from grub menu
<{VOID}> 2.6.31-16
<Archanamiya> mhm
<songer> hello, how can install applet if i don't have internet?
<sal_> karma_police, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
<meowbuntu> IdleOne, is wubi win4lin
<{VOID}> karma_police, if you need anything else, /msg me. K
<jimmykirt> meowbuntu, i want to install in a CLI no GUI at all, never
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: no.
<rCX> HamptonSam: I'll assume it's still installing ...
<sal_> karma_police, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<karma_police> thanx.. does it matter if it grub or grub2?
<HamptonSam> rCX: 44 seconds :)
<draginx> APERSON, would I need to reload chrome? I thought I didnt need to with that...
<bastid_raZor> jimmykirt: use the ubuntu-server version
<meowbuntu> IdleOne, not lin4win. win4lin. linux his main os windows running on that win4lin.application.
<{VOID}> should be backwards compatible.
<jimmykirt> in the live menu i can ESC to get to a boot cli but then i should have some way to boot in cli
<bazhang>  jimmykirt best to use the minimal 9mb iso if you wish for cli
<sal_> karma_police, i think 9.10 and after are a grub2 thing - {Voi} may know better
<jimmykirt> i have a regular live cd and i cannot burn other tonigh
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: this is an Ubuntu channel. try the web for info on win4lin
<karma_police> from what i have read i have grub2 because i have 9.10
<meowbuntu> is that the best option. to save him having to install windows and linux seperatly
<HamptonSam> rCX: Now installing it.
<{VOID}> karma_police, yeah, you have grub2
<xFKSxSquirrel> whats a good theme to get?
<sal_> karma_police, try the ubuntu wiki page - i understand lots of folks have had some trouble ..
<bazhang> !themes | xFKSxSquirrel check here
<{VOID}> my live CD said I could install ubuntu on the windows partition meowbuntu.
<ubottu> xFKSxSquirrel check here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<meowbuntu> IdleOne, am just getting ideas if anyone here has maby tryed it as well. i  know about googoe thanks
<karma_police> i'ver tried severalsteps from the wikipage
<xFKSxSquirrel> !themes
<meowbuntu> !google | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rCX> HamptonSam: Ok tell me when it's done
<drunkpunk> hye folks any help getting remote desktop to work?  finally got connection working and can see remore screen but for some reason cannot interract with it.  ANY help much appreciated!
<APERSON> draginx, yes, you'd need to restart the browser to load a new plugin
<bazhang> xFKSxSquirrel, go to that website and take a look
<karma_police> almost ready to reformat abdstart over but i'd feeliwas cheating myself and i really do want to figure this out
<{VOID}> karma_police, do you have your partition tables written down?
<xFKSxSquirrel> o i thought it was like a command or something
 * meowbuntu meand no disrespect to IdleOne 
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: did I tell you to google? I know about the factoid. YOU are asking about win4lin in an Ubuntu channel. I suggested wubi because if any issues arise you can ask in here about wubi.
<meowbuntu> *means
<karma_police> well, i know my ubuntu is on /dev/sda1
<jimmykirt> using a regular live cd, is there a way to get in a ubuntu cli session without going through the gui?
<{VOID}> you familiar with fdisk?
<osotogari> Hi, does anyone know what the latest kernel ubuntu uses (i.r. today)? i need to know if my wireless card is supported, Realtek RTL8192E
<karma_police> i did an fdisk -l
<bazhang> !info linux | osotogari
<APERSON> osotogari, 2.6.31-17-generic
<ubottu> osotogari: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<{VOID}> good, keep that info in mind.
<ActionParsnip> jimmykirt: add the boot option 'single'  without quotes
<karma_police> sda1 is linus sda2 is windows sda3 is extended and sda5 is lin swap
<meowbuntu> IdleOne, but wubi is lin4win about running linux on a windows machine. i am wanting to run windows on a linux machine. thats still relevent to discuss here. for basic info
<APERSON> osotogari, that was from my uname -r
<{VOID}> could you paste your /boot/grub/grub.conf in /msg?
<guest1> aperson... just checked and found two broadcom devices... which do i use?
<karma_police> how do i msg?
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: ahh, ok well then Virtualbox
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using jaunty and it's giving broken packages error when installing freeradius-mysql.  any ideaS?
<karma_police> dumb q i know
<APERSON> guest1 which are listed?
<{VOID}> or any other way to make a personal conversation.
<drunkpunk> hey folks any help getting remote desktop to work?  finally got connection working and can see remote screen but for some reason cannot interract with it. Neither keyboard nor mouse input works. ANY help much appreciated!
<bazhang> karma_police, /msg nick hi
<{VOID}> what chat client are you using?
<ActionParsnip> fulat2k: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<karma_police> freenode
<jimmykirt> ActionParsnip, so it would be : "live --vga=771 single"  ?
<nemo> drunkpunk: you prooobably have it on view only? :)
<nemo> drunkpunk: check your settings ;)
<ActionParsnip> jimmykirt: sounds good to me
<drunkpunk> nemo: naw its set to allow me to make changes
<{VOID}> karma_police, so only the windows part wont work?
<APERSON> guest1, does one say ath5k and does one say madwifi?
<{VOID}> or, you need a whole new config file from scratch?
<drunkpunk> nemo: just double checked
<nemo> drunkpunk: you running 2 different VNC maybe?
<guest1> aperson... broadcom b43 and broadcom sta
<nemo> drunkpunk: (that is possible to do btw)
<drunkpunk> nemo: both ubuntu boxes
<Ripp__> When I ssh into my machine, I get the following message "3 packages can be updated."
<nemo> drunkpunk: no. I mean 2 on same box
<Ripp__> How can I find out *which* packages?
<meowbuntu> IdleOne, not enough ram to run vbox
<Ripp__> And moreover, how do I update them?
<meowbuntu> 512 only he has
<nemo> drunkpunk: some people setup VNC at level of gdm
<drunkpunk> nemo: i dont THINK so....????
<karma_police> this is my grub.cfg http://pastebin.org/64083
<nemo> drunkpunk: you just used System->Preferences->Remote Desktop right?
<drunkpunk> nemo: how best to find out?
<nemo> drunkpunk: didn't do anything else?
<drunkpunk> nemo: yep
<HamptonSam> rCX: all done
<meowbuntu> i know that using win4lin/lin4win runs the os just slightly under its native speed but thats ok  for what my friend needs.
<rCX> Go to system -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<drunkpunk> nemo: forwarded the port on my router and that it
<APERSON> guest1, the sta one apparently works better
<Ripp__> Nevermind, figured it out.
<guest1> aperson... negative
<rCX> HamptonSam: Go to system -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<meowbuntu> wubi how that differ from lin4win/win4lin
<{VOID}> I used the mimo on my b43 card
<HamptonSam> rCX: I'm there.
<nemo> drunkpunk: mm dunno could try cranking up the loglevel on vncviewer I guess
<rCX> HamptonSam: Go to Settings -> Repositories
<APERSON> guest1, you'll need to install it and then possibly restart
<nemo> drunkpunk: and maybe check ~/.xsession-errors
<{VOID}> what exact card do you have?
<mrqismrx> I had a file and then I changed the name of that file by the "mv" command I think. The weird thing is, if I am going to the directory where that file is located with naituls it's only the new file with the new name. But if I am doing "ls" in the terminal I see the old file aswell with a ~ after it's name. What is this??
<APERSON> guest1, if the one doesn't work, try the other
<nemo> mrqismrx: that's a temp file
<guest1> aperson... will give it a try, thanks!
<nemo> mrqismrx: used by an editor
<karma_police> msg not working
<nemo> is harmless. you can erase 'em if you want
<ActionParsnip> mrqismrx: do you use ./ in your commands?
<osotogari> Hmmm looks like i will have to wait till kernel 2.6.32 for wireless support
<HamptonSam> rCX: I'm getting erros when launching Synaptic, then it crashes.
<ActionParsnip> mrqismrx: use tab completion too
<mrqismrx> nemo, I have never used ./ with any command what does it do?
<{VOID}> osotogari, sure there isn't a patch?
<mrqismrx> I meant it for ActionParsnip
<nemo> mrqismrx: I didn't say anything about that. he's referring to running a local command named mv. sounds silly to me
<{VOID}> all you need is the kernel source and a patch.
<osirisx11> [Performance Question] I have a quad core @ 2.67ghz, 6gb of ram with pae, and running karmic with nvidia proprietary drivers. My firefox and flash still lag, and my system runs sluggishly. What can I do to increase performance? I am cautious but still considering going to x64 version, but concerned over compat problems.
<rCX> HamptonSam: What do the errors say
<elcobo> ummm it worrks
<nemo> mrqismrx: you just were editing that file in gedit or somesuch, that's all
<mrqismrx> nemo, how long will this temp file there?
<ActionParsnip> mrqismrx: it tells the interpretter to use the pwd for the location of the file
<nemo> mrqismrx: hm. you know. not sure...
<drunkpunk> nemo: this maybe unrelated but evry time i log out of the machine i'm remoting to it makes me authenticate the shutdown because other users are logged on (even tho they aint!)
<mrqismrx> nemo, yeah thats right I am using gedit but how how to clear it?
<nemo> mrqismrx: but you can erase it w/o problems
<nemo> rm ~filename
<HamptonSam> E: dpkb was interrupted, you must manually run "sudo dpkg --configure -a' to corrent the problem
<IdleOne> HamptonSam: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nemo> drunkpunk: ah. interesting.
<APERSON> HamptonSam, run that in a terminal
<mrqismrx> nemo, ok cool
<rCX> Ok open a terminal and type that "sudo dpkg --configure -a
<drunkpunk> Nemo: this happened without remote desktop
<yy> is core 2 duo better than centrino duo ?
<mrqismrx> ActionParsnip, aha ok cool thanks
<{VOID}> fallow the yellow brick road.
<ActionParsnip> HamptonSam: and if you run the command does it fix it?
<nemo> drunkpunk: gotta go. sorry. does sound interesting
<nemo> xmas shopping time
<rCX> HamptonSam:Open a applications -> accessories -> terminal and type " sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<osotogari> i think i can use ndiswrapper
<osotogari> i thin
<osotogari> k
<drunkpunk> nemo: np cheers anyway
<Royall> REALLY annoying thing in Ubuntu: when saving a file, typing immediately starts a quicksearch of the open directory, instead of entering the filename
<HamptonSam> rCX: dpkg: failed to write status record about 'jfsutils' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status': NO space left on device
<{VOID}> osotogari, you can, but it isn't good.
<meowbuntu> i want to know difference between the 2 lin4win(win4lin) and wubi
<{VOID}> osotogari, gets the job done though.
<Royall> I mean really, if any Ubuntu developers are on here, that should be at the top of the papercut list
<APERSON> Royall, submit it as one then :)
<IdleOne> HamptonSam: sudo apt-get autoremove will clear up a little space
<Guest247> What can I use to run GTA San Andreas on ubuntu guy?
<IdleOne> very little but still
<{VOID}> Royall, things don't get done unless they take the proper channels.
<APERSON> HamptonSam, or just use aptitude and it will do that for you :)
<osotogari> @ {VOID}: i might try it with the live cd
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: win4lin looks like a virtualbox like thing
<Royall> How would I submit one
<{VOID}> osotogari, I had to use it on my b43 card just to grab the firmware.
<APERSON> Royall, launchpad
<HamptonSam> rCX: E: dpkg was interruped, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem.
<queso> I'm using xterm in gnome (not gnome-terminal). How can I set it up with an icon that it will use, instead of displaying the default application icon everywhere?
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, no not true
<APERSON> !papercut
<Guest247> Would it run in wine?
<IdleOne> !bug | Royall
<ubottu> Royall: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<{VOID}> osotogari, but, you lose a lot of ability with your card most the time.
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: http://win4lin.com/wp/ look at the screenshot
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: looks like it to me quite a lot
<{VOID}> osotogari, if you plan on using aircrack, most the time, you have no way of using it.
<osirisx11> [Performance Question] I have a quad core @ 2.67ghz, 6gb of ram with pae, and running karmic with nvidia proprietary drivers. My firefox and flash still lag, and my system runs sluggishly. What can I do to increase performance? I am cautious but still considering going to x64 version, but concerned over compat problems.
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: desktop in a window on a desktop on the win4lin site, looks like a virtual system to me
<rCX> HamptonSam: Are you using ubuntu 9.10 Or 9.04
<{VOID}> osirisx11, why not go with the x64 version?
<HamptonSam> 9.04 rCX
<zz_b0w> anyone know how to fix this on aptitude?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: change swappiness to between 1 to 5
<osirisx11> {VOID}: last time i tried x86 i had lots of compat problems especially with flash, video card drivers, webcam drivers
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: what is swappiness?
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: what do you think it is then?
<meowbuntu> win4lin(lin4win) allow you to install windows on a linux machine lika a native linux  application and dual boot. (lin4win) allows you to install linux on a windows machine like a native windows application.
<APERSON> osirisx11, I wouldn't worry about comparability problems
<UbuntuLily> What is the equivalent of chkdsk on Ubuntu after improper shutdown?
<osirisx11> {VOID}: i mean x64 i mean
<meowbuntu> now what is wubi
<{VOID}> lmao, with 6gigs of ram, you shouldn't be touching swap.
<APERSON> !wubi > meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu, please see my private message
<osirisx11> {VOID}: sorry, rum+egg nog lol
<rCX> HamptonSam: try downloading pysdm from http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/pysdm just click the link that says "all" at the bottom
<{VOID}> osirisx11, lol.
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: well the screen shot on the official site says different
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: so right back at you "not true"
<{VOID}> osirisx11, you have a windows OS on this machine?
<IdleOne> APERSON: he wants to run windows inside linux. I suggested virtualbox.
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: its the amount of stuff ther OS will put in swap as a percentage, swappiness means do not use swap unless it is absolutely needed
<rCX> HamptonSam: Just save it to your desktop...
<osirisx11> {VOID}: no, $&% windows!
<NineTeen67Comet> Morning; I installed wicd on a few of my netbooks (mine, my wifes and her friends) but wicd asks for a password every boot. (It seem to load into the systray before loading before the systray).. Anyone know how to fix this?
<{VOID}> VMware and nothing less.
<zz_b0w> anyone know how to fix this on aptitude?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/340205/
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: if you never max out your ram you can make the system smoother by not using swap so much
<APERSON> IdleOne, vbox is the way to go
<{VOID}> osirisx11, just asking, you sure you are using all your cores?
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: can you give me something more i can google besides swappiness? I really appreciate the advice but i am unsure what to look for to do it
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: i like to give it a bit of swappiness just incase
<{VOID}> osirisx11, I think it is just a reference to swap space settings.
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28224/How_to_tune_your_Ubuntu_PC_for_faster_performance_
<osirisx11> {VOID}: i don't know how to tell how many of the cores i am using, but the cpu mhz controller applet thingy shows four cpus and even if i put them all on "Performance" it still lags
<Diverdude> is it possible to mount a folder residing on another computer in linux?
<{VOID}> depends on the protocol used.
<rCX> HamptonSam: Is it downloading?
<drunkpunk> nemo: still there?
<NineTeen67Comet> Diverdude: yes .. you can use the smb command (it is a windows box) or nfs ..
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: if its shared, yes
<HamptonSam> Firefox wasn't working so i'm transfering it to the ubuntu computer via a flash drive.
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Diverdude> NineTeen67Comet, its residing on a solaris server actually
<LOLsaurusRex> I need some halp.  Halp!
<osirisx11> LOLsaurusRex: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Flannel> Sorry for the spam guys, it'll be done with quickly
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, I can ssh it...so can i then also mount it?
<NineTeen67Comet> Diverdude: You may be able to use nfs with that then (Haven't used Solaris in a few years)..
<LOLsaurusRex> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on an old dell laptop and its running very, very slowly
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: sure you can use sshfs
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: i LOL at the detailed instruction and pic on how to open terminal, hahah
<LOLsaurusRex> what is going on?
<meowbuntu> APERSON, i understand what you mean but thats ok
<HamptonSam> rCX: this is quite annnyoing...
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip: is it preinstalled?
<bazhang> LOLsaurusRex, how much ram
<{VOID}> osirisx11, you sure your bios is set up properly?
<{VOID}> sure you aren't running at some odd bus speed?
<LOLsaurusRex> bazhang: The laptop has 512 MB stick and 128 MB built in.  So 640 MB total.
<{VOID}> I'm using an Athlon XP, and I have no lag.... lol
<LOLsaurusRex> it has a 1.2 GHz processor.  So its above the minum requirements
<rCX> HamptonSam: Your sister really owes you alot for trying this. Is it done yet?
<HamptonSam> Yeah, almost.
<HamptonSam> rCX: it's done installing.
<LOLsaurusRex> Is Ubuntu that memory hungry to work acceptably, or is Canonical still ironing out the bugs?
<bazhang> LOLsaurusRex, more an issue of gnome; you may wish to try something lighter
<rCX> HamptonSam: So it's done installing pysdm.  Use System -> Administration -> Storage Device Manager
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: any idea why they want me to edit the rc file specifically with mousepad? why not gedit?
<osotogari> xubuntu ftw
<LOLsaurusRex> Is there something ligher? I'm fairly new to linux.
<{VOID}> yeah, at least it is better then knome. lol
<{VOID}> kde I mean.
<{VOID}> wow, didn't even have eggknog yet.
<HamptonSam> rCX: I'm there
<osotogari> @ LOLsaurusRex: xubuntu is pretty light wirhgt
<bazhang> LOLsaurusRex, there are a ton; lxde fluxbox, and a very long list; you can check in the synaptic package manager and try to see which suits you best
<rCX> HamptonSam: Under the "partition list" on the left what do you see?
<HamptonSam> sda, sdb, sdc
<{VOID}> fluxbox is pretty nice.
<osirisx11> LOLsaurusRex: if you're new to linux i would suggest using gnome or kde, gnome is more simplistic and kde is more like windows. xfce IS lighter but not as pretty or easy to configure
<bazhang> osirisx11, limited ram
<joenoc> hello im having difficulty setting up a dell 1320c network printer. is there a strand of code that will configure this printer? using 9.1 koala
<osirisx11> bazhang: what do you mean? i have 6gb, is gedit no good?
<{VOID}> blackbox is my all time favorite
<{VOID}> yeah, 6gigs of ram is a little...
<rCX> HamptonSam: How many external drives are plugged into the computer?
<bazhang> osirisx11, was talking about LOLsaurusRex only having 768mb
<{VOID}> ow. lol. made it sound different.
<osirisx11> bazhang: oh, lol. LOLsaurusRex yes xfce is lighter and not bad
<HamptonSam> rCX: I removed the flash drive now there is only 2.
<bazhang> LOLsaurusRex, you could install lubuntu-desktop then choose that from the login session and see if you like it, openbox is also very light
<{VOID}> with blackbox, I used only 32MB after booting.
<joenoc> hello im having difficulty setting up a dell 1320c network printer. is there a strand of code that will configure this printer? using 9.1 koala
<evo_O> lut a tous
<evo_O> or hi all
<{VOID}> kernel, X, blackbox, fuse, smb... all on 32MB of ram.
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<osirisx11> {VOID}: i haven't changed bios speeds, all my cpu cores show at 2.67ghz on the cpu stepper applet
<cormano> hello, i have a question, does anyone know why compiz ships with vsync turned off by default in ubuntu? i have noticed turning it on easily solves the video tearing issues, at least with the nvidia binary driver
<rCX> HamptonSam: Good! when you click sdb's down arrow (if it has one) how many partitions does it have?
<{VOID}> ow and some small python for stats.
<mysticdarkhack> quick question here: where do I edit kernel start list?
<HamptonSam> On the external, rCX?
<mysticdarkhack> kernel boot start up list
<{VOID}> sure you have the right ram in the machine?
<rCX> HamptonSam: yeah it should be sdb
<LOLsaurusRex> what is the least amount of memory needed to run gnome?  I don't mean the "minimum" as given by Canonical.  But the minimum to have all the bells and whistels turned on.
<mysticdarkhack> ?
<HamptonSam> rCX: i see one sdb1
<joenoc> hello im having difficulty setting up a dell 1320c network printer. is there a strand of code that will configure this printer? using 9.1 koala
<{VOID}> Mem:       1544264     969724     574540
<rCX> HamptonSam: click on sdb1 and then click assistant on the right
<{VOID}> 347MB is buffer
<ShadwDrgn_Laptop> mu ha ha?
<SuperMiguel> whats a good C IDE???
<HamptonSam> rCX: /dev/sdb1 hasn't been configured. Do you want to configure it now?
<ardchoille> joenoc: just to clarify, there is no 9.1, it's 9.10 (year.month; 2009.April)
<rCX> HamptonSam: Press yes
<{VOID}> hmmm didn't know that...
<HamptonSam> rCX: I'm at the assistant.
<ardchoille>  er (year.month; 2009.October)
<{VOID}> what happens after 100 years of ubuntu? lol
<xFKSxSquirrel> ok now how do i get widgets or what ever they are called
<joenoc> ardchoille, thanks for all the help
<rCX> HamptonSam: Make sure "mount file system in read-only mode" is unchecked and press ok
<HamptonSam> It's not checked.
<HamptonSam> At all.
<joenoc> hello im having difficulty setting up a dell 1320c network printer. is there a strand of code that will configure this printer? using 9.10 koala
<LOLsaurusRex> Since I'm here I'm might as well ask?  What are the best Linux games?
<rCX> HamptonSam: That's good.  Ok then press apply
<IdleOne> !games > LOLsaurusRex
<ubottu> LOLsaurusRex, please see my private message
<ardchoille> !printer | joenoc Have a look at this:
<ubottu> joenoc Have a look at this:: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<HamptonSam> rCX: Done.
<Diverdude> What does this erromessage mean : "fuse: mountpoint is not empty" When i run the sshfs command?
<rCX> HamptonSam: Try copying a file to the disk
<{VOID}> anyone find an easier way to use Upnp then djmount?
<el_compA> If I install ubuntu 9.10 on a dual boot with windows will it be difficult to do a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04??(whenever it comes out)
<{VOID}> I really dislike djmount.
<HamptonSam> rCX: nope. The destination is read-only.
<{VOID}> el_compA, that is what distro updated are for.
<Diverdude> anyone?
<rCX> HamptonSam: Eject/unplug the disk and plug it in again
<kavurt> I installed r-base. but I cannot find it anywhere. where is it?
<{VOID}> Diverdude, that isn't an empty directory to mount to.
<el_compA> But what if I want to do a fresh install?
<bpZero> the saa7134 driver in kernel 2.6.31 doesn't work with my card, but the one in 2.6.28 did. How can I use the old driver with 2.6.31?
<HamptonSam> rCX: You are not privileged to mount the volume 'ExHD'.
<{VOID}> el_compA, as long as you keep the paritions the same, I see no issue.
<joenoc> ardchiolle: thanks, i know cups is installed. so you are saying there is no support for my printer. there is no make/model matching mine in either supported or testing.
<{VOID}> I'm not sure if it'll want to format the partition or not.
<joenoc> ardchoille: there is no way around this?
<ardchoille> joenoc: I don't know, I've neve3r owned a printer.. referring you to those links was the best I could do to help you
<Diverdude> {VOID}, but what does that mean?
<osirisx11> thanks everyon
<el_compA> So is the procedure the same as installing windows? Format> install?
<Diverdude> {VOID}, What should i then do?
<rCX> HamptonSam: Go to the terminal and enter "sudo gedit  /etc/fstab"
<joenoc> ardchoille: ty
<ardchoille> yw
<{VOID}> make a seperate dir for your mounting point.
<{VOID}> see what happens then.
<ardchoille> !gksudo | rCX , HamptonSam
<ubottu> rCX , HamptonSam: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<{VOID}> make sure your permissions are right too.
<joenoc> looking for a printer guru*
<pyrophelia> I'm trying to extend the size of a logical volume in lvm2 to all the availble free space allocated to that volume group. the command I'm using is: lvextend -l %FREE /dev/foo/bar. I get an error back saying: Invalid argument %FREE. what am I doing wrong?
<Zosimos> i cant hear any sound on ubuntu
<HamptonSam> rCX: I'm there.
<Diverdude> {VOID}, ??
<rCX> HamptonSam: You should see a line that says "/dev/sdb1"
<{VOID}> Diverdude, what are you trying to do?
<SuperMiguel> im looking for a C IDE that changes the colors of the code like dev C++ does...
<HamptonSam> rCX: Yup, i see it.
<joenoc> *need help with support for dell 1320c printer*
<LOLsaurusRex> SuperMiguel: Eclipse
<rCX> HamptonSam: Delete that line!
<{VOID}> SuperMiguel, vim does that.
<rCX> HamptonSam: and save the file
<Diverdude> {VOID}, I want to mount the homedir at have at the university server
<HamptonSam> rCX: deleted and saved
<Diverdude> {VOID}, on my own computer
<rCX> HamptonSam: Unplug and replug in the disk
<SuperMiguel> LOLsaurusRex, how can i install eclipse when i download it??
<ardchoille> joenoc: Is this any help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783346
<HamptonSam> rCX: done.
<rCX> HamptonSam: Try copying some files
<Zosimos> i cant hear any sound on ubuntu
<{VOID}> what service are you using to propogate your data?
<LOLsaurusRex> What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<HamptonSam> rCX: nope.
<Zosimos> the latest release
<Zosimos> i just installed it
<rCX> HamptonSam: What does it say?
<HamptonSam> the desintation is read-only
<Diverdude> {VOID}, you see?
<Zosimos> i installed flash plugins and whar not, but no sound will play
<Zosimos> :(
<joenoc> ardchiolle: i never get the easy projects.
<{VOID}> nope
<ardchoille> joenoc: join the club
<rCX> HamptonSam: What type of disk is it? Does it have a read/write swith?
<Diverdude> {VOID}, was that nope for me?
<{VOID}> I always get the easy ladies, does that count? lol
<LOLsaurusRex> How do I start a private chat here?
<HamptonSam> rCX: it's a western digital, no it doesn't have one
<HamptonSam> to my knowledge, it doesn't.
<ardchoille> {VOID}: please stay on topic
<{VOID}> Diverdude, that was a no
<{VOID}> yes ardchoille, didn't know humor wasn't allowed.
<LOLsaurusRex> SuperMiguel: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Zosimos> this is a help channel, {VOID}
<klaes> Hey, anyone who can help me with getting back my option to start with an xsession from gdm login screen?
<Zosimos> talk in ubuntu-offtopic
<Diverdude> {VOID}, so you do not understand what i want to do?
<{VOID}> considering I've helped out 3 people before making one joke, I think I earned the joke.
<SuperMiguel> LOLsaurusRex, 8.04 thats why i donwloaded it
<losha> joenoc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783346
<{VOID}> Diverdude, that was very vague.
<klaes> oh, i guess this is for gnome... but was after i installed karmic that it went :P
<Zosimos> {VOID}: freenode is a tad similar to IRC bureaucrats
<Zosimos> remember that
<{VOID}> I even helped with grub of all things, lol.
<{VOID}> Whatever works for you.
<Diverdude> {VOID}, ok...there is a solaris server at the university. I have a folder there, which is my folder. I want to mount that folder here on my laptop over the internet
<rCX> HamptonSam: Go back to System -> Administration -> Storage Device Manager
<LOLsaurusRex> SuperMiguel: Well, you will have to check that you have the latest version of openJDK running if that's what you are using.  Or are you using the Java JDK?
<meatbun> how to check # of packets i am receiving and sending for eth0?
<meatbun> in real time
<Wat> http://www2.gamevil.com/eng_new/Boomitup_event.jsp?CHECK_PAR=azgregj
<klaes> how do i get to boot from my .xsession file again?
<rCX> HamptonSam: Choose sdb1 and click assistant again
<HamptonSam> ok
<klaes> cant choose it on login
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<{VOID}> Diverdude, what service does that server use to share your data?
<HamptonSam> rCX: i'm there
<IdleOne> {VOID}: jokes detract from the support. Keep in mind though that this is a family friendly channel so please try to stay on topic ☺
<SuperMiguel> LOLsaurusRex, im just trying to use the C part.. do i still need Java?
<{VOID}> is there a place to joke in here?
<airtonix> meatbun, htop or jnettop
<gestahlt> Hi
<Diverdude> {VOID}, I dont know
<SuperMiguel> LOLsaurusRex, or JDK?
<Flannel> {VOID}: #ubuntu-offtopic
<losha> meatbun: ifconfig eth0 reports packets RX and TX...
<rCX> HamptonSam: Mount as read-only is still unchecked right?
<IdleOne> {VOID}: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gestahlt> I have a big problem installing ubuntu 9.04 Server on my Server
<{VOID}> thankies.
<airtonix> !info jnettop | meatbun
<Diverdude> {VOID}, how can i find out?
<HamptonSam> rCX: yes.
<ubottu> meatbun: jnettop (source: jnettop): View hosts/ports taking up the most network traffic. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-4 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 140 kB
<LOLsaurusRex> SuperMiguel: Yes, eclipse runs on java.  Trust me is the best C IDE.
<gestahlt> i have a Raid10 with 4x 1 TB Harddrives
<gestahlt> at the end of the installation.. grub doesnt install
<{VOID}> Diverdude, how do you get to that data using a windows pc?
<SuperMiguel> LOLsaurusRex, so i need to run apt-get install OPENJDK?
<rCX> HamptonSam: Check "Allow any user to mount the file system"
<Diverdude> Diverdude, I can connect using a program called winscp
<LOLsaurusRex> SuperMiguel: yeah
<joenoc> ardchoille: am going through the motions. installing alien now
<HamptonSam> rCX: then apply and try?
<meatbun> airtonix, losha i am installing jnettop
<Diverdude> {VOID}, I can connect using a program called winscp
<rCX> HamptonSam: Yeah.  You may have to unplug and replug the drive... and then try copying files.
<airtonix> meatbun, one of the display methods it has is to show packets instead of bytes
<{VOID}> so, you use SSH?
<gestahlt> Has grub generally issues with raid?
<losha> Diverdude: depends on what kind of access you have to the machine. If you can ssh to it, you can use sshfs....
<HamptonSam> rCX: sure.
<dailystruggle> is sceencats.ubuntu a working site
<dailystruggle> ?
<Diverdude> losha, i can ssh to it
<{VOID}> I was just getting to that losha
<ardchoille> joenoc: What are you doing? I would advise against installing any package that wasn't built for ubuntu, alien can cause problems
<meowbuntu> anyone know a tutoral that works about win4lin.
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know where I can edit the grub2 with the kernel list booup?
<HamptonSam> rCX: i try to unmount it but it says it's not mounted?
<gestahlt> ok
<{VOID}> I'm getting burnt out, need a 5 minute break.
<mysticdarkhack> bootup
<losha> {VOID}: sorry, didn't mean to steal your thunder....
<Diverdude> losha, but i get an error when i try sshfs
<gestahlt> Now with Raid 10 the volume isnt even found for partitioning
<rCX> HamptonSam: Just unplug it then and plug it back in.
<losha> Diverdude: what kind of error? I don't have a crystal ball...
<{VOID}> losha, you stepped in at the right time, thanks.
<meatbun> airtonix, it looks like tcpdump
<dailystruggle> it doesnt send mail!
<Diverdude> losha, I get this error
<Diverdude> fuse: mountpoint is not empty
<Diverdude> fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<yoyoned> meowbuntu: I havn't heard much from win4lin in a while.  Virtualbox and vmware can just about do it all
<HamptonSam> rCX: the destination is read-only..
<{VOID}> losha, helped 3 other people just before this, spent an hour straight helping people. I needed a break but didn't want to step away in the middle of this.
<gestahlt> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<losha> Diverdude: It's just a guess, but I think it's saying the directory where you're trying to mount (on the local machine) has files in it. Is that true?
<dailystruggle> anyone!!!
<rCX> rCX: Hmm that should have worked and I think we're stuck...
<rCX> HamptonSam:  Hmm that should have worked and I think we're stuck...
<Diverdude> losha, well i did not specify a placetomount locally
<HamptonSam> rCX: how do you suggest moving 40gbs off the hard drive? :)
<losha> {VOID}: after a while you'll realise the stream of people needing help is apparently endless. You have to pace yourself...
<klaes> anybody know how i can get back to booting my .xsession file from login?
<joenoc> ardchoille: it is in the repository in symaptic. i have little other choice.
<{VOID}> losha, this is my first time helping in an irc room like this.
<maco> klaes: at gdm options choose "run X client script" instead of choosing gnome session
<mer> Getting "Unable to find medium containing a live file system" after running Update Manager.  Can anyone assist?
<{VOID}> I've done tech support on forums, ect.
<losha> {VOID}: unfortunately, it's addictive...
<gestahlt> i cant get ubuntu installed on a raid 10
<gestahlt> can somebody help me please?
<losha> Diverdude: let me check the sshfs pages. You should probably do the same...
<rCX> HamptonSam: Does she have any specific folders that she wants to keep.  You don't need copy all the programs and Windows
<mer> dailystruggle,,,,what's your question. i just joined in.
<klaes> maco, i dont think there was one, just failsafe, gnome, xterm and hmm... gonna check thx
<HamptonSam> rCX: that's exactly what im doing
<klaes> maco: yeah, and KDE
<maco> klaes: i dont know then
<dailystruggle> why doesnt screencast ,ubuntu,com allow you to sign up or it just doesnt send mail
<klaes> maco: there is no way to run that anymore, thats my problem ;P
<losha> Diverdude: take a look at: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<rCX> HamptonSam: How big is your flash drive?
<Diverdude> losha, This is what i wrote:  sshfs server.name.somewhere: /home/myusrname
<HamptonSam> rCX: 4 gigs.
<joenoc> ardchiolle: ty for the help
<dailystruggle> mer: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/user/register
<rCX> HamptonSam: Okay you may have to copy 1/10th of her files at a time to another computer then.
<HamptonSam> rCX: sigh.. okay.
<HamptonSam> rCX: i really appreciate your help.
<losha> Diverdude: try: sshfs server.name.somewhere:/home/myusrname   /some/local/directory    <-- Note the spacing. It matters!!!
<Diverdude> losha, i think i did it correct...what do you think?
<Diverdude> moment ill try it
<el_compA> Could you guys help me get a lexmark 2300 to work on ubuntu ( yew I already tried googleing it)
<rCX> HamptonSam: Thanks.  Hope everything works out.
<mer> dailystruggle,,,what's that for?  You're trying to register and can't?
<el_compA> (printer)
<losha> Diverdude: note:  NO spaces inside server.name.somewhere:/home/myusrname
<dailystruggle> I create tuts and want to share I have a large u tubs audience
<dailystruggle> it dont send mail
<mer> what are tuts?
<dailystruggle> tutorsials
<chaotikcore> anyone know how to edit the password prompt gui
<mer> oh.
<dailystruggle> sorry chat
<gestahlt> ARGH it is really driving me nuts
<airtonix> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<losha> mer: tutorials. How anyone with such grammar & spelling creates tutorials is a mystery though...
<Diverdude> losha,  hmm then it says invalid argument
<dailystruggle> im just trying to get them up
<mer> no problem.  so the site you listed isn't working as expected?
<Diverdude> losha, heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<Diverdude> nice
<dailystruggle> I have them on my site and u tubs but not the screencast site
<Diverdude> :D
<gestahlt> Can someone please help me with my ubuntu problem
<airtonix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Diverdude> losha, awesome it works
<chaotikcore> what problem
<mer> I haven't used that site before.  No experience there.  Have you written them?
<dailystruggle> I have over one hundred I need to link
<losha> Diverdude: very cool...
<ActionParsnip> gestahlt: ask away
<gestahlt> I want to install Ubuntu 9.04 Server on a Raid10 Array
<mer> Getting "Unable to find medium containing a live file system" after running Update Manager.  Can anyone assist?
<Diverdude> losha, thank you so much...and to {VOID} also
<chaotikcore> why
<gestahlt> but i dint find any harddrives in the partition menu
<gestahlt> or arrays
<CyberBop> Hi, I was wondering  Is there a script or something that allows SMS -> email, auto response, email->SMS, running 8.10
<dailystruggle> thats what the member meeting said I should load them to
<Diverdude> losha, is it possible to put this into a script somehow?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | gestahlt
<ubottu> gestahlt: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nalsa> I have an interesting issue- just installed ubuntu server-- and did apt-get ubuntu-desktop install; when I boot into gnome nothing is clickable-- I can move the mouse but no clicks are going through-- also tried CTRL+ALT+f1 to go to CLI but no response; Any thoughts?
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dailystruggle> where can I let someone know that the site doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> nalsa: why install server to then install a desktop on it?
<gestahlt> And for hardware raid?
<dailystruggle> beccause this would be a subdomain of ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> gestahlt: you will need to setup RAID in your device, you may need a driver installing or compiling for your device
<mer> dailystruggle,,,"We have an irc channel - #ubuntu-screencasts on freenode. "
<nalsa> Well I want the server but with the Xorg and gnome packages-- I read the easiest way to get it setup was to install ubuntu-desktop
<mer> Also, "To see a list of team members or to apply to join the team, visit our launchpad page. "
<Blue1> i am getting a strange error from mtp-detect on my creative zen:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/340265/
<ActionParsnip> gestahlt: lspci will show you what it is and you can websearch the line that defines the device and find guides
<losha> Diverdude: Lots of choices: you can add it to /etc/fstab so it happens automatically at bootup, or just put it in a file named e.g. remote.sh (plus a #! /bin/sh line) and then call it when you want, or just make a command for it in gnome
<dailystruggle> ill go there this should be there anyway
<mer> Dailystruggle, those are from the "Contacts" page at the screencasts site.
<ActionParsnip> nalsa: you may as well install the deskyop system, its exactly the same
<gestahlt> woa.. wait how do i include drivers in the installation?
<gotmilk82> bump
<ActionParsnip> nalsa: yuo dont gain anything installing desktop on server
<Diverdude> losha, if i do it at bootup and it fails because there is no network, what happens then?
<MagicBen> hello ppl
<losha> nalsa: that's supposed to work. You'ver rebooted since the install?
<mer> Getting "Unable to find medium containing a live file system" after running Update Manager.  Can anyone assist?
<nalsa> yes I have rebooted
<echotone> I am having trouble installing ubuntu on my desktop. i can install win7, winXP, and osx86 but when i attempt to install ubuntu, it flashes some white lines on the screen then sits black indeffinitely. any thoughts?
<losha> Diverdude: nothing much happens, it just fails and you'd have to reissue the command by hand after the network comes up
<ActionParsnip> nalsa: could also try: sudo gdm start    I personally suggest you download, MD5 test, burn and install the DESKTOP system as thats what your final aim is. I am baffled why you are doing that way and not suprised you are getting issues
<nalsa> I have actually installed it twice-- first time I did it I thought it was a corrupt install-- so I did a full reinstall of the server package and got it working fine- and installed the ubuntu-desktop and it did the same thing--
<ActionParsnip> nalsa: you can run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nalsa> actionparsnip: I was under the impression server edition and more packages on the default install
<Jamed> echotone: maybe a graphics issue, you should try the alternate install cd
<echotone> it was the alt cd
<Jamed> echotone: oh
<sarthor> Hi, where can i get help to configure my thomson adsl modem via telnet with 4 M DSL connection??
<nalsa> actionparnsip: thanks ill try that real quick
<Diverdude> losha, ok....and will it try again at next reboot or do i have to reenable it again?
<losha> nalsa: Well, I did the same as you, and I never got the desktop working satisfactorily, lots of X11 stuff missing. In the end, I installed ubuntu-desktop instead...
<echotone> and i can install every os except ubuntu. win7 detects both monitors and runs great.
<losha> Diverdude: what did you to do '
<losha> Diverdude: Um, what did you to do 'enable' it?
<ActionParsnip> nalsa: if you install the desktop package you get the desktop system but will get less hastle
<Diverdude> losha, nothing...just wrote the line you helped me with
<losha> Diverdude: then that's all you'll need next time too...
<losha> nalsa: ActionParsnip: a *lot* less hassle...
<Diverdude> Diverdude, but if its /etc/fstab/ already then I guess i dont have to put it there again right?
<nalsa> is it prety easy to setup a lamp server on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | nalsa
<ubottu> nalsa: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<richie0> hi, guys.  is there a command that will show my cpu speed?  this laptop should be 2.1ghz but conky shows 1.2ghz.
<sarthor> Hi, where can i get help to configure my thomson adsl modem via telnet with 4 M DSL connection??
<mer> Getting "Unable to find medium containing a live file system" after running Update Manager.  Can anyone assist?
<nalsa> !lamp | nalsa
<ubottu> nalsa, please see my private message
<Diverdude> losha, so I just put the sshfs command in the end of /etc/fstab ?
<losha> Diverdude: in theory, but you were right. If for some reason, the network is slow to come up, the mount in /etc/fstab might fail (fstab was really designed for disks which are always ready') and you'll have to issue the command by hand...
<losha> Diverdude: better to make a command and run it by hand. The remote machine might be unavailable or down etc...
<ActionParsnip> when Bleachbit is running, why does it sit for ages when it hits about 60% ?
<eman> can you help me rip a dvd image?
<ActionParsnip> eman: use acidrip or dd
<dailystruggle> mer:no answer
<eman> k thank u
<losha> eman: maybe. What do you want to do with it once it's ripped?
<eman> my windows xp disk
<eman> use it in virtualbox
<Diverdude> losha, yeah....but if its not available at boottime i can just do it by hand.....and next time i boot it will just try again right?
<ActionParsnip> eman: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/XP32.iso
<losha> Diverdude: yes....
<mer> dailystruggle,,,don't know dude.  hopefully someone else can help you.  sorry.
<gotmilk82> anyone running chromium?
<dailystruggle> I am not a patient person so I will return when the alcohol stop flowing freely
<ActionParsnip> gotmilk82: i do
<dailystruggle> thats ok
<mer> :-)
<dailystruggle> tootles
<mer> cya
<Diverdude> losha, ok nice...so i just put the sshfs command in the bottom of /etc/fstab ?
<gotmilk82> i am building it now, is it any good?
<ActionParsnip> gotmilk82: why not use the daily build ppa?
<Gate> anyone direct me to a decent howto to unencrypt files that were  encrypted by the "encrypt your home directory" option in Ubuntu?
<losha> Diverdude: yes. That should work...
<ActionParsnip> gotmilk82: best browser ive used to date :D
<gotmilk82> I am learning, just having fun
<gotmilk82> cool
<Guest40392> i need help with tcl
<maco> Gate: when you're logged in the directory will be decrypted. then you can copy files out in cleartext
<gotmilk82> when I update this christmas, I wll use the ppa
<gotmilk82> I get to update to 9.10 then
<JordanCook> does anybody know why i am getting http://pastebin.com/m6ab2d633
<Gate> maco: system is unbootable. I am dumping the files onto another working system and I need to recover the data
<gotmilk82> I have to get a new list of all the ppas I am currently using though or life will be bad after the install to 9.10 :(
<wgrant> gotmilk82: Why not upgrade?
<Diverdude> losha, how do i then supply the password?
<maco> Gate: i think you need to copy the whole directory then. im not sure where the key is stored though
<Gate> I am copying the whole home folder, thanks. Just trying to hunt down some instructions or a manual that describes how to unencrypt them.
<gotmilk82> wgrant i tried that with 8 to 8.10 and it was soooooo messed up.  i also need to encrypt the LVM this time
<losha> JordanCook: it's not recognising the file as tcl and trying to execute the contents as shell commands. That usually means the file isn't meant to be executed directly, i.e. that some other tcl file is supposed to invoke it. Make sense?
<mer> Getting "Unable to find medium containing a live file system" after running Update Manager.  Can anyone assist?
<maco> Gate: i think there's a file in there when its not unlocked that says how to open it, isnt there?
<wgrant> Gate, maco: I believe the passphrase is stored (encrypted to your login password) in /home/.ecryptfs/USERNAME/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<JordanCook> losha: do you know how i can fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> gotmilk82: just backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<gotmilk82> wgrant right now I only have my user directory encrypted and according to our security guy, thats not enough
<wgrant> Gate:: 'ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase' will get you the raw key.
<wgrant> gotmilk82: It depends on the purpose of the encryption.
<Diverdude> losha, ??
<losha> Diverdude: oops. You either have to arrange for passwordless login over ssh, which is a hassle, or just do it manually (*much* simpler)...
<Gate> wgrant: OK, thanks.
<gotmilk82> to stop people who still my laptop from being able to dd
<gotmilk82> I think....
<losha> Diverdude: dude, I can only type so fast...
<gotmilk82> they just aren't happy since they got the PGP whole disk encryption for the Windows boxes... :(
<Diverdude> losha, sorry i thought you didnt see it
<losha> JordanCook: like I say, I think you're supposed to be executing a different file. Where did this stuff come from and what's it for?
<Diverdude> losha, so I have to make a trust relationship then?
<Diverdude> losha, like such a keyfile
<gotmilk82> stupid question: how does one know if a ppa is safe or not?
<chaotikcore> u dont
<CShadowRun> gotmilk82: you don't
<maco> gotmilk82: one doeesn't
<Diverdude> losha, like an SSH key pair
<ilpresidente> hi
<maco> gotmilk82: if you know the person who made the ppa and trust them not to be jerks....ok
<wgrant> One must trust the owners of the PPA.
<ilpresidente> i'm frecnh
<ActionParsnip> gotmilk82: you dont
<JordanCook> losha: its  a flashpolicy tcl file. it is supposed to serv crossdomain.xml. i got it from http://blog.zappmonkey.com/2008/01/13/tcltk-flash-socket-policy-server/
<maco> gotmilk82: i tend to trust PPAs that are owned by ubuntu developers
<ilpresidente> can we create a server?
<wgrant> !fr | ilpresidente
<CShadowRun> I tend to trust that ppa's would be taken down within 5 minutes if they contained malicious software
<CShadowRun> :P
<ubottu> ilpresidente: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gotmilk82> I was afraid of that
<wgrant> CShadowRun: That's in no way a valid assumption.
<maco> CShadowRun: you really think they're monitored?
<ActionParsnip> gotmilk82: i just go for it as i backup my data so i dont care if my desktop system gets screwed
<ilpresidente> ok
<CShadowRun> nope, i don't think they are monitored
<gotmilk82> shhhh, I wont tell the security guys if you don't ... LOL
<CShadowRun> but just like the resent problem on gnome-look that lasted all of 5 minutes
<wgrant> There are approximately an AWFUL LOT of PPAs.
<CShadowRun> it doesn't last long
<ilpresidente> maco
<CShadowRun> :)
<losha> Diverdude: yeah, ssh login using keys. There are web pages on it. I don't think it's a good idea for sshfs though, because at some point, you still need a keyphrase to unlock the local keys
<gotmilk82> I am with you ActionParnip
<maco> ilpresidente: #ubuntu-fr
<ilpresidente> are you in guadeloupe
<Gate> ah, maco wgrant: I just realized that the .encryptfs symlink is broken on the system, which is why it won't unencrypt with the normal command. Hunting for why that link is broken now
<gotmilk82> I backup too
<maco> ilpresidente: no
<wgrant> Gate: Uhoh.
<gotmilk82> so no worries
<losha> Diverdude: so I think I was wrong to propose the /etc/fstab solution...
<ilpresidente> ok
<mer> Getting "Unable to find medium containing a live file system" after running Update Manager.  Can anyone assist?
<Diverdude> losha, ok....better to make a script the mounts all drives i need to mount and then associate this with a menu entry i guess...right?
<losha> JordanCook: try: tclsh ./flashpolicy.tcl
<gotmilk82> I left Windows because I got tired of the whole crash machine, spend 3 days getting it back online, try useful thing again....crash again....repeat until fed up
<losha> Diverdude: much better. That way it can prompt you for any passwords it needs, and it won't try mounting until you tell it to...
<Witch-King-VT> what does it means MPlayer GUI requires X11?
<Witch-King-VT> what I should install
<jrib> Witch-King-VT: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Witch-King-VT: if you want a gui, you need a desktop system
<gotmilk82> Witch-King-VT: check into smplayer instead
<Gate> wgrant: DUH! I mounted the drive on a live-cd, and that symlink is absolute, so it is looking for that folder on the live-cd. :) I found the private keys!
<ActionParsnip> Witch-King-VT: mplayer can be ran and controlled from command line
<JordanCook> losha: i get http://pastebin.com/m2120a815 now
<ActionParsnip> Gate: you mounted the partition, you can't mount disks
<wgrant> Gate: Excellent. Now, be veeeeery careful with them!
<arghh2d2> Witch-King-VT: you can even run mplayer video from console if you got framebuffer running
<Gate> ActionParsnip: yeah, yeah yeah whatever :)
<Gate> slip of the tounge
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Gate> wgrant: cp is my friend
<arghh2d2> cp just wants your money
<Witch-King-VT> I compile mplayer svn everithing is ok until a give command gmplayer
<jrib> Witch-King-VT: mplayer is in the repositories and it includes the gui
<Gate> thanks for your help guys, I think I can get the data now that I know where the private keys are
<gotmilk82> Witch-King-VT: i would suggest you look at smplayer, they also keep your mplayer up to date.
<losha> JordanCook: I think it means something is already running on that port (843). Try running: netstat -an | egrep 843 and see what it says....
<arghh2d2> smplayer is qt, yuck
<gotmilk82> so
<arghh2d2> may as well run vlc then
<gotmilk82> so are a lot of things
<JordanCook> losha: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:843             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<gotmilk82> true
<Witch-King-VT> in the blloody repo mplayer does not be set to use cyrilic 1251 so I desidet to compile
<ActionParsnip> arghh2d2: runs well though, and uses mplayer which rocks
<Witch-King-VT> but now I got the error
<losha> JordanCook: yes, something is already listening on tcp port 843. Do you know what it is?
<arghh2d2> i just run mplayer from the command line, theres keys to handle anything imaginable
<gotmilk82> I know that and you know that....but they want the gui man....
<Geant> Hello
<gotmilk82> :)
<arghh2d2> usually just need "f" key for full screen, space key is pause
<Geant> Everybody
<Geant> i need help
<ActionParsnip> Geant: ask away
<JordanCook> losha: i have no idea. i am looking in running processes, but see nothing
<sebsebseb> !help |  Geant
<ubottu> Geant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losha> arghh2d2: I use mplayer for everything *except* dvd menus....
<Geant> !hel
<arghh2d2> losha: i hear ya.  mplayer rocks
<Geant> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gotmilk82> sebsebseb is quick on that thing, aint he....fastes ! in the west
<mer> Getting "Unable to find medium containing a live file system" after running Update Manager.  Can anyone assist?
<losha> gotmilk82: years of practice...
<sebsebseb> losha: not years :)
<gotmilk82> not worthy....not worthy....
<chaotikcore> mer| whats goin on
<JordanCook> losha: i found out what is using it, i am now killing the pid
<losha> JordanCook: what process was it?
<Qvintvs> is there a ubuntu package for gnu mit-scheme>
<yolpe> sorry can u link me in support channel in italian lenguage? tnx
<JordanCook> losha: its the flashpolicy script, but its one that doesnt work
<sebsebseb> !it |  yolpe
<ubottu> yolpe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mdb3624> my system keeps locking up forcing me to do a hard reboot
<mer> chaotikcore, something happened after patching
<losha> JordanCook: yes, makes perfect sense...
<yolpe> tnx
<sebsebseb> yolpe: np
<mer> chaotikcore,,,running from a usb
<mdb3624> can someone help me figure out what is causing my system to do a hard lock?
<chaotikcore> mer| can u mount usb
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,had been running fine for months
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,yes
<chaotikcore> let me see hold on
<losha> mer: I think it's a grub config issue. What did you update from/to ?
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,i'm currently booted to just a liveCD
<chaotikcore> had same problem im gonna look at my back logs to see how i fixed
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,awesome.  thanks.
<Kamokow> An icon for one of my partitions disappeared from my desktop, i can still access the partition, but I cant get the icon back... Help?
<Proteus_> evening all. little question, I'm setting up a dual boot win7/kubuntu system on a brand new comp and I came across this little tidbit in the ubuntuguide: "DO NOT USE the Karmic Koala Desktop edition if you use a boot partition, use multiple OS (more than 2), or chainload bootloaders. The Ubuntu installer will overwrite your Master Boot Record and you will later be forced to recreate it."  If I'm just doing a fresh install of win7 and then
<Proteus_>  ubuntu is this really a problem?
<losha> mdb3624: lockups are very hard to diagnose. It's usually a hardware issue. Start by running a memtest overnight...
<gotmilk82> whoa, chromium is very fast
<luca> hi
<chaotikcore> mer| what version u running
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: ubuntuguide.org is not an offical site, so some of the info may not be accurate enough or even recommended
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,9.10
<gp5st> hello! is there any program that will pick songs similar in style/taste? i guess sort of like pandora, but for my music, and not based on user rankings
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, where would you suggest I go instead?
<pvt_harv> how can i dual boot with win7
<gp5st> i guess it'd have to analyze each song and figure out stuff from it, that "stuff" is what i find to be the hard part, what parameters would one even use: temp0?
<Kamokow> gp5st: All programs like that need some sort of multi-user control.
<sebsebseb> !new |  Proteus_
<ubottu> Proteus_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<losha> gp5st: the easiest way to do that would be to get the other users to do it for you....
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: right ok, so your going to dual boot Kubuntu and Windows 7?
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: and there are no other OS's on there as well?
<gp5st> kamkow: multi-user?
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, yeah. And I plan on having no other OSes
<gp5st> losha: the song couldn't be analyized and somehow figured out what songs go together?
<chaotikcore> apparentlly i had to reninstall all acm and usb drivers
<Kamokow> gp5st: Pandora style. Because ,it allows for the program to find song similarities without analyzing them under a microscope
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,your issue was after patching too?
<gp5st> kamokow: but i'm just me...
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: first of all a seperate /boot partition is not needed,  well with XFS and the old Grub it is, but  9.10 does not come with the  old Grub, and it does not come with XFS as the default file system
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: also I am not sure, but XFS probably works with the new Grub 2 without needing a seperate /boot
<chaotikcore> mer| yep but patching overwrote acm and used an odler ver.
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: so see what I mean about bad advice for that website?
<Kamokow> gp5st: The only things like that (in my knowledge) use an online database that is contributed to by its users
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, so I'd basically just set the root partition as bootable?
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,how can i reinstall acm and usb when I can't boot?  (although I do get to a limited shell)
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: if you install Windows after,  Ubuntu/Kubuntu some other Linux distro etc,  then yes it will go over the Master Boot Record
<chaotikcore> can u sudo in that shell
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: and remove the part of Grub that is in there, then only Windows will boot up, and sorting that out can be tricky espesailly for new users
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: that is why it is recommended to have Windows installed first
<gp5st> kamokow: hmmm, do you know of an open one? i'm sure given time i could deduce tempo, and some rudimentry style parameter? i'm curious what else i'd need
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, ahh, that makes more sense
<Kamokow> gp5st: No sorry :-/
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,not sure.  i'll have to try.  will need to leave IM to reboot.  what should I do if I *can* sudo.
<losha> gp5st: it's harder than you think to do that. One of those 'artificial intelligence' things....
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, but with GRUB2 and karmic I don't need a dedicated boot partition?
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: ,but saying don't install Karmic, because of what you copied in, that's silly
<gp5st> losha: what ai? i deduce parameters from different songs and see which ones cluster?
<chaotikcore> apt-get acm
<chaotikcore> have you tried gparted to read
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: by default Ubuntu puts everything into /  and does a swap for people when doing the guided install
<Aditya1> gp5st: we did that for a research thing in school
<gp5st> kamokow: hmm, i wonder how possible it would be to have it deduce different instruments and keys
<Aditya1> it somewhat works
<gp5st> haha
<losha> gp5st: if you can get a reliable system that does that, you can sell it to amazon for millions....
<gp5st> adityal: i knew i couldn't be first!
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: however having a seperate /home is useful
<Aditya1> but its nowhere as good to differentiate instruments
<chaotikcore> mer| hold up may have answer
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,ok
<gp5st> adityal: yeah, i could see that being very difficult
<Kamokow> losha: he wouldnt need amazon, he could sell it easily elsewhere :P
<chaotikcore> grub loads fine right
<Aditya1> but we were able to see pretty good distinction in timbre between songs that were rated "happy" vs stuffthat was "sad" or "angry" in a survey
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,no grub in use.  just booting straight to the usb drive.
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: you will also get Ext4 as the default file system in Karmic,  if you do manual install in the installer, you can choose a file system for the installer, but also set up seperate /home.  easier to set them up on a new install rather than after woulds.  Home is where your data would go, and also program user data, for example the Firefox profile.
<yuanxin> Hi, in 9.04 how can I make the icons representing running programs in the taskbar expand to fill the whole taskbar?
<gp5st> but you get to the issue of what makes a song "classical" or "soft rock" or "hard rock"? tempo? avg volume and std dev of volume? how is "jazz" different from classical? how does one define those?
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: a seperate /boot is not needed if you do Ext4 or Ext3 etc
<gp5st> losha: well it's a matter of getting the params more than the matching/clustering
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Proteus_
<ubottu> Proteus_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<maco> !ot | gp5st
<ubottu> gp5st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chaotikcore> look at this thread http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=9790:
<MagicBen> i'm still using Jaunty on my pc cause grub2 get quickly unhappy with wubi install ^^'
<gp5st> maco: sorry, i guess i've gone beyond the "i wonder if there is a program that does this"
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,ok... brb.
<Proteus_> ubottu, ah, thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lindar> Hello there. I'm having trouble with SCIM. I've installed it along with Anthy, but I can't seem to get it to do anything, regardless of configuration. I set my preferences, set up the hot keys, then started up the tray icon that sits there next to the clock, but no matter what I press, it doesn't seem to want to switch to Japanese.
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  Proteus_
<ubottu> Proteus_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Royall> I can't transfer or modify files on my flash drive, it's a read-only filesystem, and chown doesn't work
<Kamokow> So, a partition on my hdd stopped showing up on my desktop, how do I re-add the link there?
<gp5st> royall: is it a thumb drive thing or sd card?
<Royall> thumb drive
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: so I get the thanks, well good luck
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,i had seen that posting.  since my system was working until i updated yesterday, i was hoping to just fix what got broken without introducing new layers.  so i saw how to reinstall acm.  what is "acm" by the way?
<gotmilk82> ActionParsnip I found a bug?  I have a website that I use for reports that creates about 26 tabs in firefox, but nothing seems to happen in Chromium....am I missing a setting somewhere?
<meowbuntu> hi can someone scan this and tell me if it will link to mint8 grub2 bootloader. i will only have winxp  and ubuntu9.10 on seperate hdd. (this uses a seperate bootloader adn links to each os individual grub bootloader) http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=143973
<nanomachine> !cmake
<nanomachine> how do i compile with cmake?
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, is there a way with ext4 to just prevent /home from growing so much it interferes with the system when if fills up? I'm not sure how to balance the partitions at the moment since my usage patterns are going to evolve as I swtich fom school to research to dabbling with art with this new comp
<chaotikcore> hardware mounter
<nanomachine> ubuntubot knows nothing about cmake
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, I sincerely thank you for your time  and assistance as well
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: oh right
<maco> nanomachine: from the parent directory of the source type "cmake srcdirame/" then itll do stuff and generate a makefile, then you use the Makefile as usual
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: when you ready to install Ubuntu? now?
<maco> nanomachine: cmake is like the ./configure step
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,oh ok.  and the command for usb would be "sudo apt-get usb"?
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: oh yes something I should mention is this,  if Windows 7 is like Vista you should let it resize itself, or data loss might happen
<chaotikcore> no little more tricky let me find out
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, I'm setting up partions now, then I'm gong to install win7 into it's partition, then reboot and let ubuntu do it's thing
<Proteus_> ^partitions
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: that's one why to do it preperae things a bit with gparted first
<nanomachine> maco, theres several src inside the extracted tar file directory
<maco> nanomachine: outside the extracted directory
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: way not why,   good idea to set up a seperate /home as I suggested :)
<chaotikcore> are you trying to install fronm usb in widows
<maco> nanomachine: and give it the name of the extracted directory
<fran> hola
<fran> hay alguien?
<sebsebseb> !es |  fran
<ubottu> fran: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kamokow> So, my desktop isnt working at all, none of the icons are showing up for anything, and I cant right click or anything. If I goto my desktop in the file browser I can see everything, but nothing shows up on the actual desktop itself.
<fran> ok
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,no.  i was going to boot back to the point that it fails and then use the shell.  it's not a full shell though.
<hyperstream_>  whenthis machine downloads the latest updates is it possible to somehow xfer these over to my other ubuntu desktops instead of downloading via each machine ?
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, if ext4 has a good growfs tool  I suppose a separate /home would keep things clean - how large would you recommening making the /home partition?
<chaotikcore> have u seen this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: Ext4 is not a tool, it's a file system,  gparted is a partitions tool
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, I know
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,It's the BusyBox shell, whatever that is.
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,let me look at that link...
<chaotikcore> u need root shell for all this
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, but I've tried actually resizing an ex4 partiton
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: 10 to 12GB for /    a bit of SWAP space,  that depends on RAM and if you want to hibernate, if you do some SWAP space or not bother.   Make a big seperate /home
<Proteus_> I've never tried, rather
<sebsebseb> !swap |  Proteus_
<ubottu> Proteus_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<meowbuntu> anyone here have grub-fu i need help on something
<chaotikcore> meow|grub 1 or 2
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, as I understand it a swapfile can't be used for hibernation, correct?
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,hmmm.  well, i'm getting the filesystem-squashfs and the casper-rw files mounted right now.  maybe i'll be able to figure something out from there...
<Proteus_> only a /swap partiton?
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: to hibernate you need swap space
<meowbuntu> chaotikcore, grub 1 mainly
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: as far as I know for swap you can have a swap partition or a file and it doesn't matter
<chaotikcore> what do u need
<lindar> Hello there. I'm having trouble with SCIM. I've installed it along with Anthy, but I can't seem to get it to do anything, regardless of configuration. I set my preferences, set up the hot keys, then started up the tray icon that sits there next to the clock, but no matter what I press, it doesn't seem to want to switch to Japanese.
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: How much RAM do you have?
<meowbuntu> hold on chaotikcore
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, 8G
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: 8GB RAM hmm
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: with less than 4GB it's like basically double the RAM and have that size as the SWAP, but with 8GB, 16GB SWAP is to much really
<chaotikcore> mer| sorry i cant help in more detail
<meowbuntu> hi can someone scan this and tell me if it will link to mint8 grub2 bootloader. i will only have winxp and ubuntu9.10. (this uses a seperate grub1 bootloader and links to each os individual grub bootloader) http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=143973
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,thanks for your help.  i appreciate it.
<meowbuntu> ^ chaotikcore
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: ok better question, are you going to hibernate the computer, or well would you like to?
<chaotikcore> yeah
<meowbuntu> can you take a look
<chaotikcore> sure
<mer> chaotikcore,,,,i'll send you something if i figure it out without fully reinstalling the system
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, I figure I need 8G swap for hibernation but my understanding is that that much swap isn't actully that usefull in day-to-day use
<chaotikcore> mer| sound good
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: exactly 16GB SWAP space would basically be a right waste of hard disk space
<nanomachine> maco "nanomachine: cmake is like the ./configure step" how do i get specific program configure options using cmake?
<sebsebseb> Proteus_: even 8GB SWAP is probably a waste of hard disk space in your case
<meowbuntu> chaotikcore, all i have os 2 hdd one with xp onw with ubuntu 9.10
<maco> nanomachine: that, i dont know. i havent used it that much
<meowbuntu> os = is
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, my work invovles computational biology, evolutionary algorithms, and an interest in 3d modeling
<tyler> does ubuntu have fingerprint support?
<chaotikcore> meow| grub 2 is totally diff than 1
<Proteus_> sebsebseb, don't I need at least as much swap as mem for hibernate?
<sebsebseb> maco: if someone has 8GB RAM,  in this case Proteus_  how big should their SWAP be?
<maco> sebsebseb, Proteus_: depends, do you want to hibernate?
<Proteus_> maco, yes, I'd like the ability to hibernate
<coop3r> .
<maco> Proteus_: it really depends on load. if you're going to be swapping AND hibernating, you need > 8GB
<Flannel> coop3r: Please turn off your away message.
<meowbuntu> chaotikcore, what that guys has done is use a seperate grub 1 bootloader that links to the os grub bootloader i was thinking that process would be able rto use teh grub 1 bootloader to link to ubuntu 9.10 grub 2 bootloader and run that. just a thought
<maco> Proteus_: add up how much swap will be in use + 8GB, and make that your swap size
<gotmilk82> this is so bizarre....if i start the laptop off of the docking station, everything is great.  If I start on the docking station, the keyboard doesn't work right....if I push m I get repeating b's if I push enter, I get repeating 's ....  I just tried to change BIOS for a slow POST to see if that was it...but apparently ubuntu is keeping some settings specific to the docking station?
<meowbuntu> chaotikcore, seems doable in theroy
<chaotikcore> damn meow i dont know man in theory it could work
<mrqismrx> I am having a slight problem with gnome-mplayer. The problem is nothing major but still kinda annoying. Sometimes I can see a drawing problem like one line in the screen get's drawed later then the other. Any idea how I can fix this issue?
<gotmilk82> even if I take the laptop off after the boot to login screen, the keys are still screwed up.....hrmmmmm
<chaotikcore> but thats a lot of editing
<gotmilk82> any ideas?
<gotmilk82> i am fresh out... :(
<chaotikcore> try switching to grub 2 much harder to learn but way more configurable
<gotmilk82> i am using grub 2
<abo> anyone having problems connecting to msn using pidgin (it's been like this for 1 or 2 days now) - I've been using it for years
<Proteus_> maco, ok. thanks for the advice. I've never had a comp with this much memory before I really have no idea if it will be swapping much at all even with the heavy loads I'm going to be subjecting it to
<gotmilk82> abo...yep....mine keeps crashing
<mrqismrx> abo, It has worked fine for me.
<aidave_> bazaar is so frustrating
<mewrei> Question, I'm wanting to convert from nVidia Fakeraid to Linux Softraid, can I just boot into the alternate installer (after disabling fakeraid in the bios), set up both old drives as physical volumes for RAID, and setting up my partition? (I'm running RAID-1 with only 1 partition inside of the RAID)
<maco> Proteus_: if it is and you make swap 8GB, you cn always close the memory hog program before hibernate...
<abo> is there a pidgin chanel?
<sebsebseb> abo: #pidgin ?
<abo> oh yeah, thx sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> abo: np
<karma_police> still having issues with grub2
<sebsebseb> karma_police: oh yeah you again
<karma_police> anyone here familiar with dualbooting win7 after 9.10 install?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: Grub 2 is new for all of us, since Grub 2 is new
<lloyd> how do i permanently apply monitor resolution in xubuntu, it goes back to 1024x768 when i set it on 1366x768
<lloyd> after restart
<karma_police> glad i'm not the only one in the dark... i'm  a noob so there is a lot i have to learn anyways
<gotmilk82> something tells me I am not going to get an answer in #ubuntu-laptop about this.... ;)
<centHOGG> lxrnr
<sebsebseb> karma_police: I gave options before I remember
 * aidave_ strangles bazaar
<hyperstream_> How do i go about making a USB-Live Ubuntu to boot up into ubuntu live and/or install ubuntu karmic ? (dvd on laptop is busted), perferably he easyest method
<maco> lloyd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> karma_police: Ubuntu was already on there?  and you wanted to put Windows 7 on, wasn't it?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: ,but for some reason/s you didn't want to remove that install and  put Windows 7 on first
<karma_police> exactly
<karma_police> i followed the forums about reinstalling grub2
<sebsebseb> karma_police: you also had your actsaul data backed up  on an external hard disk?
<karma_police> now when i reboot i get a screen that has "grub>
<gotmilk82> karma_police looks like it is missing the configurations
<karma_police> i had my music files and important docs on separate hdd.. all ubuntu related sys files are on primary partition
<lloyd> @maco im using xubuntu not ubuntu
<sebsebseb> karma_police: yeah which is the default everything in / in cluding home, plus some swap space
<maco> lloyd: xubuntu uses gdm just like ubuntu, doesnt it?
<lloyd> @maco i dont know
<thiebaude> !gdm
<maco> lloyd: i'm pretty sure they both use gdm, and i *know* .xprofile is the same regardless of kubuntu, ubuntu, or xubuntu
<karma_police> all my files are intact... it seems my grub is just misconfigured or not configured at all? i dunno
<sebsebseb> karma_police: if you create a seperate /home partition, you could do my partition idea.  re installing Grub 2, or doing that, you will learn something either way
<brando753> yo, what is the diffrence between Nvida and Ati in ubuntu?
<lloyd> is there a simple way?
<lloyd> @maco is there a simple way?
<karma_police> when i initially installed win7 it wouldn't give me a bootloader menu
<maco> lloyd: er...that wiki page explains it
<aidave_> ati has better multimonitor for me than nvidia
<ardchoille> brando753: drivers for video cards from two different companies
<gotmilk82> is there a good way to search the ppas
<maco> lloyd: run the commands it says, copy and paste into a file, log out, log back in
<thiebaude> nvidia is better supported
<sebsebseb> karma_police: might need a seperate /usr as well, for all Ubuntu settings to remian in tact,  after a clean install of /
<karma_police> you mean just backup my home folder and reinstall?
<wilberfan> I just installed 9.10 onto a system with Debian Sid (sidux) and Windows 7.   When I boot, the Sidux grub menu still displays.  I'm pretty sure Ubuntu recognized the other two installs...but no 'buntu grub menu...
<sebsebseb> karma_police: and when putting a new / on you will put Grub 2 on.   also I think you can maybe use the Live CD  don't format the partitions and re install Grub like that.
<gotmilk82> ah...cool I think I found it....
<karma_police> i'm on the live usb right now
<thiebaude> wilberfan, you over wrote grub
<abo> I need to upgrade my pidgin, I'm currenly on version 2.4.1 and want to upgrade to 2.6.4, running "sudo apt-get upgrade pidgin" says there is no upgrades available, any ideas how can I upgrade?
<karma_police> i wish i knew what to compARE the grub.cfg file to
<wilberfan> thiebaude: i WANTED to overwrite the grub...but I don't think it overwrote properly?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: Why don't you want to just re install Ubuntu?  Things are way easier that way
<thiebaude> wilberfan, ok
<brando753> does Ati crossfire work well in ubuntu?
<karma_police> i would.. if its just a config file that could be reconfigured i would rather fix that and learn from it.. but i may have to fresh install anyway
<karma_police> so its recommended to install windows first?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: yes
<karma_police> no way to load windows using grub as of yet?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: oh yeah depending on what you want to use it for, well maybe you don't have a proper reason to have on dual boot,  and also depending on  your computer how much RAM etc
<sebsebseb> karma_police: if you put Windows on now, it will go over the part of Grub in the Master Boot Record
<karma_police> i have 2.8 dual core with 4gb of ram and running 64 bit os's
<sebsebseb> karma_police: there is a way to get the Windows boot loader to boot up Grub though,  first you also have to get the WIndows boot loader showing.  There is also a way to re install Grub 2
<chern0byl1> is some samba/winbind expert around here?
<karma_police> i reinstalled grub2.. thats where i am stuck now... it boots to some sort of grub command promt
<lloyd> how do i permanently apply monitor resolution in xubuntu, it goes back to 1024x768 when i set it on 1366x768
<sebsebseb> karma_police: how did you lose Grub 2 in the first place?
<lloyd> after restart
<centHOGG> lxrnr
<sebsebseb> karma_police: by installing Windows yes?
<kostkon> abo, you need to add pidgin's PPA first
<lloyd> @centH0GG is that a command?
<karma_police> my prob initially started when i installed windows7
<karma_police> i gparted a separate partition before i started
<abo> kostkon, how can I do that?
<centHOGG> !lxrnr
<sebsebseb> karma_police: ok good,  I am going to ask someone to jion here, that can probably help you then
<Bookman> Can anyone else play the game here, and if so, what am I missing?  http://www.classiconlinegames.nl/arcade/112-galaxian
<kostkon> abo, check here: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<karma_police> cool
<Staden> hi
<centHOGG> i forget the name... lxrnr something like that
<abo> kostkon, thanks I will now
<losha> centHOGG: xrandr ?
<centHOGG> yeah
<Staden> have any of you installed ubuntu on an intel ss4200-e NAS? I'm contemplating doing so myself, and I'd like to know if there are any potential stumbling blocks that I might not be aware of
<centHOGG> :P
<karma_police> both systems were running fine..... i messed something up when i reinstalled grub2..
<karma_police> brb.. gotta let dogs out
<centHOGG> lloyd: you can stick a monitor setting in the xrandr folder and it will be a default
<lloyd> @centH0GG how do i do it?
<centHOGG> google... won't take you but 30 min to figure out
<eclipse_> I have a SATA dvd drive that I'm trying to mount in ubuntu, but I cant find the device. Are there any tricks to getting it to show up
<meowbuntu> Kardos, you a developer
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: you know how to re install Grub 2, after Windows went over it? hi by the way
<Kardos> not really, o
<Kardos> *no
<meowbuntu> karma_police, you a developer or just using a fancy nick
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i never knew how to do that, and i have done many dual boots
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yeah same here
<thiebaude> dont install windows 7 in a partition
<losha> eclipse_: they are usually named /dev/sr0, /dev/sr1 etc. Try running eject /dev/sr0 etc. and see if the tray opens
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: don't install Windows 7 in a partition?
<thiebaude> yes
<zenwryly> Is there a way to disconnect ssh connections when the network manager network connection changes?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: what?
<eclipse_> ok
<thiebaude> correct
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: uhmm Windows 7 has to be installed into a partition or a virtual machine, so what do you mean?
<trism> sebsebseb: this doesn't work? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD (haven't tried it yet myself)
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, oh i came in late, he's doing a vm, my bad
<thiebaude> thats different then
<sebsebseb> trism: it's karma_police with the issue,  I haven't read up  properly about Grub 2 yet etc, to be able to help him properly.   also someone that could probably help him,  that I tried to get to join, had to go
<losha> zenwryly: I'm not sure I fully understand the question. Are these incoming or outgoing ssh connections?
<thiebaude> i messed up grub2 one time and had to re-install
<zenwryly> losha: sorry, to clarify, I'm annoyed that I have to wait for a timeout or kill ssh on another console when I change networks
<zenwryly> losha: since the machine is often sleeping between so not much time passes
<karma_police> ok i'm back.. sorry
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: karma_police  trism Grub has never been easy to re install!
<eclipse_> losha there sg0
<karma_police> i am finding that out now.. its especially hard for a noob
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, yep, and at the time i followed the instructions carefully
<losha> zenwryly: I don't know of a better way than killing the sessions manually. I suppose you could try configuring keepalives so that the timeout happens more quickly?
<trism> sebsebseb: actually the original grub was pretty simple, and if the method on the wiki works, seems relatively the same except for the chroot with complicates things a bit
<thiebaude> maybe they should of kept grub1
<losha> eclipse_: /dev/sg0 ?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: it can be installed into Karmic
<eclipse_> losha, yes
<zenwryly> losha: ok, I figured there wre network-manage hooks or somesuch
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i didn't know that
<eclipse_> losha, that does not eject the drive, I think it may be a different device
<sebsebseb> trism: I haven't read up about Grub 2, but  I expect the proccess for re installing will be similar to the old one.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, and it wont mess up grub2
<hyperstream_> guys, has anyone tried to use usb-creator-gtk to make a usb ubuntu live , it says my 4gig usb needs to be formatted, it was showing up as sdd and sdd1, now i only see sdd, and if i format it, it mounts it, does stuff then dismounts the drive, and thats it, says it still needs to be formatted.., so how can i format this thing outside of usbcreator?
<losha> eclipse_: Not what I expected. Which os version is this?
<hyperstream_> would be good if anyone knew the format
<jmyers> anyone with experience installing HP all in one printers?  I'm running 9.1.  It 'recognized it immediately upon plugging in the USB cable, but was printing blank pages.  I went to http://hplipopensource.com and downloaded the HPLIP, and installed that.  But I'm still getting blank pages.  (YES, my ink cart has ink in it)  any ideas?
<karma_police> when i got to the etc/default/grub i got confused
<wilberfan> Speaking of GRUB...  I just installed 9.10--but I'm getting the grub menu from one of the other OS's on this box...
<karma_police> the wiki doesn't give you much info on what to do there
<eclipse_> Ubuntu 8.10
<wilberfan> ie, the ubuntu grub isn't displaying...
<sebsebseb> karma_police: be very clear what your trying to do and what you have done, and trism or someone like that, can probably help you :)
<losha> eclipse_: what does 'dmesg | egrep -i dvd' say?
<karmic_police> i used this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<RedLance> jmyers, If you go under System > Administration > Printing then right click your printer, and go to properties.  Next to Make and Model, click change, let it search, and what does it come up with?
<eclipse_> losha, no return
<jmyers> @RedLance stand by
<RedLance> jmyers, Standing by...
<stryker4real> I get this error when installing skype: http://pastebin.com/m5d26d8f0
<stryker4real> please help
<spiky25> does broadcom-wl or broadcom STA is included on the ubuntu 9.10 cd ???
<karma_police> i started off with a 9.10 install that has been running fine since release date.  i wanted to dual boot win7 for school and i used gparted to resize and make a separate partition for the windows7
<losha> eclipse_: that's bad, that suggests it isn't even seeing the dvd drive. Do you have 'Disk Utility' somewhere under the system menu?
<jmyers> @RedLance: HP PSC 1400 Series hpcups 3.9.10
<karma_police> i logged in ubuntu after resizing to make sure no data loss or misconfig then i installed win7 on the previously made partition... when i rebooted it loads straight to windows.. skips grub altogether
<RedLance> jmyers, And did you chose to select from a database?
<stryker4real> help with skype please> http://pastebin.com/m5d26d8f0
<karma_police> so i followed the wiki about retoring grub from live cd and now i just get a "grub>" prompt
<sebsebseb> karma_police: oh it seems you can recover it from the Live CD :)
<spiky25> do theses drivers and firmwares are included in ubuntu 9.10 (b43-fwcutter, broadcom-wl and broadcom sta) ?
<trism> karma_police: did you skip the update-grub step?
<karma_police> i am on the livecd now
<karma_police> well, it told me to reboot then update grub
<karma_police> should i have updated grub then rebooted?
<jmyers> @RedLance it gave me direction to either unplug the usb cable, and continue the installation, or to restart and run hp-setup from the terminal.  I unplugged/replugged the cable, and continued, but the gui portion of the installer said it recognized no printers.  So I started over, and went the reboot option and ran the hp-installer.  THAT time it recognized the printer, and I selected it from the gui.
<sebsebseb> trism: ok good your going to help them :)
<karma_police> when i reboot i have to use livecd to get back on
<trism> karma_police: yeah you need to update-grub when you are still in the chroot
<karma_police> i am karmic and karma... have my netbook beside me
<spiky25> Is there a way to install ubuntu 9.10 from a wireless connection and having my wireless working after ???
<kostkon> stryker4real, how are you truing to install it?
<centHOGG> spiky25: what nic? how old?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I really want to run 8.04.3 LTS on my Dell Inspiron mini netbook until the 10.04 LTS release comes out but the bcm4312 wireless and the audio doesnt work with it. Is there any way to get these to work? Any way to see if its a kernel version issue? What can i do?
<karmic_police> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<RedLance> jmyers, Ahh, ok...Well, I know that with my LaserJet 4 I have to switch between 2 different drivers, depending on weather I want to use my duplexer, or if I want graphics to print dark enough to see...so I was hoping it would list a few more choices...
<stryker4real> kostkon: via synaptic, but i got it with a .deb TY
<kostkon> stryker4real, just double click on the .deb
<spiky25> dell inspiron 1501 with broadcom b4311 rev 1
<jmyers> @RedLance No, just the HPC 1401 All in one option was all it offered.
<eclipse_> losha, disk manager
<kostkon> stryker4real, close synaptic first
<trism> karma_police: yeah, the Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD section
<stryker4real> kostkon: i got it to work tho :) thank you
<losha> eclipse_: close enough, Run it and see if it lists the disks and dvd drive...
<eclipse_> just hard disk partitions
<RedLance> jmyers, Ok, well, I guess I won't be too much help.  Sorry.
<karma_police>  # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  GRUB_DEFAULT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT="10" GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only) #GRUB_TERMINAL=console  # The resolution used on graphical termi
<spiky25> 8.04.3 is seriously outdated are you sure that you need it ???
<karma_police> i get that page there
<spiky25> ubuntu 9.10 should be better if you're good on linux try archlinux (real good !!!)
<meowbuntu>  hey the /nick command is not working for me
<jmyers> @RedLance no worries.  Thanks for trying.  Good thing I'm already nearly bald.  I'd be pulling out hair over this deal. :/
<losha> eclipse_: I don't think the dvd drive has been recognised by the kernel. This usually means a hardware problem. Is it a known working device? Are all the connections good etc....
<karma_police> this is where i am at righ now:   http://pastebin.org/64139
<relentless> Hey, how do I find out waht packages need to be updated on my server I am using sudo apt-get -u upgrade, but it wont tell me anything
<eclipse_> yea, connections are good, device works
<RedLance> jmyers, I know how that is...I just installed a scsi card to use my old scanjet 5p, and now my optical drives don't work....
<spiky25> How could I install ubuntu 9.10 from nothing and having my wireless drivers working without being connected to my lan ???
<losha> eclipse_: 'device works' -- you mean it has power and the blinky light comes on?
<trism> karma_police: add a # infront of the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line or it won't show the menu when you boot
<spiky25> I would reinstall but I only have a wireless access for now
<karma_police> how do i edit it?
<eclipse_> losha, yes, it works in a different machine. I'm going to try a live cd in another cd drive
<spiky25> help !!!
<poseidon> What does "realtime kernel" mean and does ubuntu use it by default?
<drakon> Hay can you have a different wallpaper for each desktop like on the main website were they show expo but each desktop has its own wallpaper. Does anyone know how to do that? o.o
<karma_police> nevermind
<trism> karma_police: sorry, the nano screen made me think you were editing it
<spiky25> realtime kernel mean a more power using kernel made for audio creation ...
<losha> eclipse_: before you do that, I would try the drive in a different sata port (you will need to reboot). Just a hunch....
<karma_police> ok.. i put a # there.. how do i save it?
<pyrophelia> quick question about filesystems ans raids. if I built my raid with with 128k blocks, does my fs need to be in 128k blocks as well, or will it matter?
<spiky25> use it only for a desktop computer used for professionnal audio creation ...
<trism> karma_police: if you're using nano, ctrl+o I think?
<eclipse_> losha,  the drive shows up in bios.
<nytek_> karma_police, you're probably using gedit, ctrl s
<karma_police> xoff ignored mumble mumle?
<losha> eclipse_: weird. Sorry, I'm out of ideas then....
<karma_police> its in the terminal
<eclipse_> losha, no problem, thanks for the help
<gdiz> hey, I have a question for you all, I am trying to operate hulu desktop remotely. So I can get it up and running via ssh.  Is there a way I can send keyboard events via ssh, and if so, where can I go looking for that?
<trism> karma_police: no idea what you mean
<karma_police> how do i get out of the /file/etc/grub so i can update grub?
<trism> karma_police: I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to do, I thought you were following the Recover grub section of the wiki
<AgentArmstrong> howdy folks
<losha> poseidon: no, the default kernel is not realtime. Realtime kernels are ones which make guarantees about how long it takes to do certain operations. You want that for some sound apps so you don't get dropouts if the kernel gets busy doing other stuff.
<karma_police> i am    *        Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system   $ nano /etc/default/grub      *        When that is done you need to run update-grub to create the configuration file.
<spiky25> how could I reinstall my broadcom b4311 rev 01 wireless card without internet ???
<trism> karma_police: oh, ctrl+x exits nano
<williamchan> im trying to use deboostrap to create a karmic image in tar.gz form
<spiky25> can someone answer me ?
<williamchan> i want to be able to tar -xzf it on the target system and it should be ready to boot
<williamchan> how should i go about doing this since debboostrap doesnt include grub by default...
<spiky25> I can't know everything, I'm not a ubuntu dev ...
<ultra_> streaming radio stations keep cutting off on me and I have to restart the program thats playing them, or completly restart firfox if its a flash player, to get it working again. can anyone help?
<karma_police> http://pastebin.org/64142 got this now
<syn-ack> Not even the Ubuntu devs know everything
<sebsebseb> !wireless | spiky25
<ubottu> spiky25: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<centHOGG> spiky25: hi, does the nic show up when you use the live cd
<karma_police> thats where i messed up initially.. i never hit ctrl x
<ne171pro> Can some one tell me where to start for installing hardware drivers?  I'm well versed in cpu's but first day on linux
<sebsebseb> ne171pro: Hardware drivers for what, most standard PC hardware will be supported by the Linux kernel already, with the exception of graphics cards and wireless
<williamchan> how can i use deboostrap to include grub?
<ne171pro> ok, I'm installing on a sony vio
<ne171pro> every thing seems operational
<sebsebseb> ne171pro: system > administration > hardware drivers  and find out if anything is available
<losha> spiky25: are you saying you need the wireless card to work so that you can download & install the drivers for the wireless card?
<trism> karma_police: that should ok for the moment, you will likely need to do a sudo update-grub after you reboot into ubuntu so that it can search for windows 7
<DASPRiD> any idea why gxine doesn't want to play mkv files with h264 codec?
<ne171pro> but what about my ati radeon 920video drivers0
<ultra_> streaming radio stations keep cutting off on me and I have to restart the program thats playing them, or completly restart firfox if its a flash player, to get it working again. can anyone help?
<spiky25> I don't have tried the live cd cause I have Archlinux 64 bits for now
<sebsebseb> ne171pro: people can get issues installing ATI
<sebsebseb> !ati |  ne171pro
<ubottu> ne171pro: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ne171pro> lol
<nytek_> spiky25, nice distro pick :D
<sebsebseb> ne171pro: why lol?
<captblackwood> What's the off topic channel?
<sebsebseb> captblackwood: #ubuntu-offtopic
<karma_police> brb.. at the reboot stage
<trism> karma_police: good luck
<ne171pro> know i was talking to the guy that said ati can issues
<captblackwood> thanks
<sebsebseb> captblackwood: np
<spiky25> yes but I need more access to proprietary softwares so I switch back to ubuntu ...
<karmic_police> its restarting now
<sebsebseb> ne171pro: what?
<grafixbadnow> hi room! I tried to set up laptop to dual boot vista and ubuntu. It worked... sort of. I ended up with no "swap partition", so I can't stand-by or hibernate ubuntu. What do I need to do differently on this attempt?
<nytek_> spiky25, what kind of proprietary software?
<rodgerr> is there a version of skype running on 9.10?
<nytek_> rodgerr, 2.0 beta?
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  spiky25
<ubottu> spiky25: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<spiky25> I'm connected on a wireless hotspot so I need to reinstall ubuntu with a careful wireless drivers reinstall without internet after
<rodgerr> nytek: where do I pick it up?
<karmic_police> it loading up ubuntu now... didn't show windows.. maybe have to update grub?
<sebsebseb> karmic_police: you can add Windows to Grub later on
<sebsebseb> karmic_police: if it's not showing
<nytek_> rodgerr, you running ubuntu 9.10?
<spiky25> nero linux 4, cedega, crossover linux and crossover games mostly ...
<rodgerr> nytek: yes?
<sebsebseb> spiky25: nero hmm
<sebsebseb> spiky25: K3B :)
<nytek_> rodgerr, open terminal, sudo apt-get install skype
<sebsebseb> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.68.0~alpha3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 637 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<trism> karmic_police: yeah, for some reason they didn't mount proc in the chroot on the wiki so it couldn't search for it, just run sudo update-grub once you are in ubuntu and it should find it *hopefully*
<sebsebseb> !games | spiky25
<ubottu> spiky25: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<spiky25> k3b don't burn blue-ray disks ...
<rodgerr> nytek: wow - who is maintaining it?  Is it working well or just somewhat?
<sebsebseb> spiky25: yep there are good native games for Desktop Linux as well :)
<ne171pro> how are you guys replying back to the person? in chat?
<nytek_> rodgerr, I think the company, Skype isn't opensourced.
<sebsebseb> !tab |  ne171pro
<ubottu> ne171pro: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<frogzoo> skype is very very proprietary
<spiky25> sebsebseb I know about wine but I want something working well and fast ...
<rodgerr> nytek: the company doe snot have it on their site - that's why i was amazed
<nytek_> frogzoo, their like Apple lol
<rodgerr> does not
<karmic_police> thank yall
<nytek_> rodgerr, yeah, it's not well advertised for linux
<sebsebseb> spiky25: maybe Virtualbox 3.0+ with the Direct3D support for some of your Windows games, depending on your hardware
<karmic_police> it works like a charm now
<sebsebseb> karmic_police: good :)
<trism> karmic_police: excellent
<karmic_police> i was so close to just reformatting.. feel good i rode it out'
<losha> spiky25: are you burning blue-rays with nero linux?
<rodgerr> nytek_: do you use it??
<sebsebseb> spiky25: also some games won't just work in Wine, but you can configure them to work well
<karmic_police> thank u all so much
<nytek_> karmic_police, congratz
<nytek_> rodgerr, skype?
<karmic_police> ty
<spiky25> yep but skype work well on any distro
<nytek_> karmic_police, its a great feeling when you work hard at something and get it finished.
<RedLance> So...can anybody tell me why my optical drives nolonger work, after installing an Adaptec 2940 PCI SCSI card?
<rodgerr> I heard that Skype has a lot of video issues on linux
<karmic_police> i knowthis is a goofy question but can u edit the entries to just show the two os's in the grub menu? it has a few safe modes and memtests
<nytek_> spiky25, I find skype impossible to use on ubuntu, just my opinion though
<textex> anyone here?
<centHOGG> RedLance: does everything work with a LiveCD?
<textex> im having problems finding some drivers
<spiky25> sebsebseb to configure games on wine you need a decent internet access ...
<karmic_police> i'm a noob so yeah it feels good when i learn something new.. especially aboutlinux..
<rodgerr> nytek_: there - see - skype not worth installing
<nytek_> rodgerr, thats the reason I dont use it and microphones never work
<textex> i got a pci-e -dvi-i card on my ibm thinkcentre
<spiky25> nytek_ switch pulseaudio to alsa and it work pretty well
<sebsebseb> spiky25: not sure about wireless, but ndiswrapper can be used for Windows drivers
<textex> is there any chance i can use it on ubuntu?
<trism> karmic_police: you can hide memtest by doing a sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+; sudo update-grub
<pyrophelia> qucik question about raid blocks and filesystem blocks. I've configured my software raid for 128K blocks and I'm wondering if I should format my fs for 128k blocks as well or if it will matter
<trism> karmic_police: anything more and it becomes a bit tricky
<sebsebseb> !new |  karmic_police
<ubottu> karmic_police: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<nytek_> rodgerr, i would run a virtual system to use skype. im running xp right now though
<sebsebseb> karmic_police: Ubuntu Pocket Guide  you want that I think
<karmic_police> i may just leaveit alone for this round.. hehe
<RedLance> centHOGG, Never thought to try that...
<ne171pro> WHat is a good windows emulator?
<pyrophelia> vmware
<karmic_police> i have the pocket guide.. read it like 5 times.. lol
<sebsebseb> !wine |  ne171pro
<ubottu> ne171pro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nytek_> spiky25, I've tried that, no luck on my end. Tried every option in Skype and even went into editing the skype configuration file
<shazaam_> karma_police: one of the pleasures of using linux compared to Redmond fare. No need for a sledgehammer, just some gentle persuasion.
<rodgerr> yeah - I am about to load xp in vbox - but want to use only the programs I can't get on ubuntu
<centHOGG> RedLance: see if you can boot the livecd... verify if it is hw or sW
<sebsebseb> ne171pro: oh uhmm Windows not Windows programs, Virtualbox then
 * pyrophelia modprobe shazaam 
<RedLance> centHOGG, Would the netbook remix work?  I happen to already have that on a USB stick...
<karmic_police> well, i gtg.. thanks again
<textex> i got a pci-e -dvi-i card on my ibm thinkcentre, any chance i can use it on ubuntu?
<centHOGG> idk
<spiky25> ne171pro > virtualbox windows virtual machine should do well for applications but don't expect too much for games
<nytek_> rodgerr, i think im done with running distros off my internal hd, Im just going to create virutal systems
<sebsebseb> textex: try the Ubuntu Live CD and find out
<sebsebseb> textex: I guess
<captblackwood> SeaPhor, what's going on with your Channel?
<losha> textex: maybe. you need to find the make and model number of the card so you can google it. Or boot a live-cd and see if it runs ok?
<sebsebseb> textex: or you already have Ubuntu installed?
<pyrophelia> is there a channel specfically for hardware questions?
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: ##hardware
<textex> sebsebseb i got ubuntu installed, im using a vga screen to look at it now
<rodgerr> nytek_: XP kept crashing and I could not find the hardware problem so I put in a new HD and loaded Ubuntu and it works!!  I have had enoug heart ache from M$, now I get my heartaches from Ubuntu!
<textex> found the modelnr now ;FRU39J9334
<textex> tried googling it +ubuntu, but no hits
<gdiz> is it possible to have ssh remember a password so I don't have to type it in everytime?
<spiky25> ubuntu is not the best linux distro so expect some problems but with some linux knowledge you will be ok ...
<spiky25> textex > www.google.com/linux
<nytek_> rodgerr, lol, i completely understand. I still love linux distrobutions, I got into trying different window managers, ended with a tiling one. I still use its perfectly programmed terminal base apps
<rodgerr> nytek_: you must have another source for your skpe because install won't find it with th defualt sources
<sebsebseb> !love
<spiky25> rodgerr use the skype package from the skype website
<rodgerr> it is for 8.10 not 9.10
<rodgerr> pretty old
<ruffus910> skype from the website works fine on 9.10
<ruffus910> i dont have any problem with it
<textex> spiky25: couldnt find anything
<textex> hmm
<rodgerr> ruffus910: are you using the 64 or 32 bit version
<ruffus910> 32
<spiky25> it should do some packages from olders versions work on latest versions even sometimes debian packages will work as nero linux deb package named ????all.deb
<spiky25> or something like
<pyrophelia> spiky25, what would u call the best?
<jcool> hey does anyone have tf2 working on ubuntu?
<mr_frostee> I have tried quite a few distros using Live CD.  I still keep coming back to Ubuntu.  I have also learned that I prefer Gnome over KDE.
<CShadowRun> jcool me
<nytek_> mr_frostee, have you tried xfce or fluxbox?
<rodgerr> ruffus910: any special tweaks to make it work once you installed - or was that too long ago to remember
<jcool> sweet how did you do it i always get a black screen after the load screen and it doesnt have sound
<spiky25> pyrophelia there is no best in everything, it depend of your needs and knowledge ...
<CShadowRun> jcool: try setting -dxlevel 80 as the launch option
<TrueBlue> can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu
<TrueBlue> im really new
<jcool> launch option? like in terminal? cause usually i run it straight from steam
<ruffus910> rodgerr: No tweaks whatsoever. It did have some stability issues for a little bit, but ran find after 2 days.
<spiky25> mr_frostee try ubuntu 9.10 lubuntu-desktop package, slitaz 2.0 for old pcs and archlinux by chakra live cd, it's the only 3 distros that I really like and come back often ...
<CShadowRun> jcool in steam, my games, right click tf2, properties, set launch options, put -dxlevel 80 in the box
<ruffus910> rodgerr: last time i did an clean install, i uninstalled and reinstalled skype, because it did have some issues
<TrueBlue> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop and I just get a black screen after starting the installation
<spiky25> !wiki documentation > Trueblue
<ruffus910> rodgerr:after that it worked fine
<losha> mr_frostee: me too, I keep coming back to ubuntu. I don't run a desktop though, and I don't like wms that take up screen real-estate...
<spiky25> !wiki documentation > TrueBlue
<TrueBlue> what?
<spiky25> !documentation > TrueBlue
<ubottu> TrueBlue, please see my private message
<jcool> thanks man ill see if that works
<CShadowRun> jcool that should fix it, if it works, you can try -dxlevel 90 for better graphics.
<ultra_> streaming radio stations keep cutting off on me and I have to restart the program thats playing them, or completly restart firfox if its a flash player, to get it working again. can anyone help?
<nytek_> losha, i started with ubuntu, then tried different lighter WM's because of my laptop and found that i enjoyed a minimalistic WM when using linux. I got so much more use out of my system and it looked good as hell
<nytek_> losha, you should try the combo :D
<losha> nytek_: I use karmic with fvwm. 'Cos I've always used it and there are no panels...
<spiky25> check the ubuntu documentation, there is also the ubuntu pocket guide freely available to help you and peoples from the forums and the chat will help you after to resolve problems after installation or install by wubi first but it's not a real install ...
<antonio_> holaaa
<frogzoo> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<williamchan> how do i install grub in a chroot envivronment
<nytek_> losha, i love have no panels too, i got into xmonad for a while, using rxvt 256 color terminal. it looked beautiful
<antonio_> holaaaaaa
<losha> williamchan: can't you just apt-get it like everything else?
<spiky25> thanks frogzoo I don't know the bot commands well here ...
<williamchan> losha i did
<spiky25> xmonad is good but how do you like awesome ???
<williamchan> and then i created a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<williamchan> but it cant find my kernel
<d3c3p710n> Openbox FTW imho :D
<spiky25> awesome does almost like a desktop manager with tilling and stacking as I remember ...
<textex> anyone?
<spiky25> !kernel > williamchan
<textex> ibm tells me to use intel video driver
<ubottu> williamchan, please see my private message
<textex> and that it should work for the card
<losha> williamchan: then your config is wrong. Do you want to pastebin it so we can see it?
<williamchan> losha: config is right for sure . grub is also saying my FS is ext2 instead of ext3 . does it make a difference?
<williamchan> ill pastebin it too
<ne171pro> how do i install sound themes?
<williamchan> http://pastebin.com/m5c493da6
<losha> williamchan: ext2/ext3 shouldn't matter much. ext3 adds journalling but that doesn't matter for booting...
<spiky25> ext2 just don't journalize your files ... ext3 do it and maybe have a little better performance ...
<williamchan> spiky25: im not building a kernel, im using deboostrap  to build a image that i can tar.gz onto a xen domU
<spiky25> I personnaly use ext2 for my /boot partition as you never change it a lot ...
<vbabiy> Hey any one have know how I can make a user and give it a password all in one line, with out it asking me for password? Using adduser
<williamchan> i used this: sudo debootstrap --arch=i386 --include ssh,udev,linux-image-virtual jaunty /tmp/karmic .... to create my karmic image on my karmic laptop
<JustMozzy> hi guys
<gdiz> here's a question for you all, I open a shell session and start a program running (i.e. firefox), but that program doesn't close.  Do I need to open another shell session in order to do something else too?
<palmer> hi
<Kind_bud> whats up?
<JustMozzy> I made a huge mistake... accidentally I overwrote my hosts file. how can I restore the default hosts entries?
<Kind_bud> anyone here know any good HD video players for ubuntu?
<williamchan> losha, spiky25: sudo debootstrap --arch=i386 --include ssh,udev,linux-image-virtual jaunty /tmp/karmic ... this is the command i used to create my image, then i tar -cpzf it ... then i tar -xzf on my target domU
<microlith> gdiz: you can type ctrl-z to detach the process, then "bg" to continue it in the background
<microlith> or you can start it with an & at the end of the line
<losha> williamchan: I assume you've checked the filenames. The only other thing I can suggest offhand is try using uuid instead of /dev/xvda1
<williamchan> losha, spkiy25: then i proceed to do an aptitude install grub once i chroot into the new environment
<Quan-Time_> KingOfDos: VLC works great.. using it atm
<williamchan> losha: i dont have a uuid since this is on a virtual machine .... xen domU
<gdiz> microlith, cool! thanks.
<Kind_bud> VLC gives quality HD imagery?
<textex> my dvi cards dies after "grub loading"
<Quan-Time_> Kind_bud: vlc uses its own codecs..
<airtonix> JustMozzy, did you make any modifications to it prior to deleting it?
<jsilver> what is the minimum unbtu partition size
<Kind_bud> What is good for HD though?
<metaman> lots
<Quan-Time_> you mean a .mkv file >?
<metaman> use VLC?
<jsilver> i want ubuntu in like 1 gb
<spiky25> vlc does well but there is good codecs also ...
<Kind_bud> Yeah, or any kind of HD videos or pictures?
<Quan-Time_> 1080p HD is what you mean ?
<JustMozzy> quit
<Quan-Time_> Kind_bud: "HD" is just a resolution..
<Kind_bud> yeah, I guess quan time
<Kind_bud> Yeah, I know, I just wanted to get good quality HD footage with my video players
<Quan-Time_> so it packs more info into the screen.. thats all HD is.
<metaman> is there a player better than VLC?
<metaman> imo VLC isnt that great
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jsilver> what is the minimum unbtu partition size
<Quan-Time_> metaman: im used to it.. so its what you are used to.
<Quan-Time_> MANY ppl use totem.. which is ok.
<lstarnes> jsilver: I would say 4 GB
<spiky25> try mplayer or smplayer instead of vlc
<jsilver> how can i install it in 1gb
<Quan-Time_> and mplayer is the default,, yes ?>
<jsilver> 4gb is a lot, seems bloated
<Quan-Time_> long as you install the required codecs, your set. but i like VLC as its got its own codecs
<lstarnes> jsilver: you do need space for other things
<lstarnes> jsilver: like your user's settings and other data
<spiky25> but good codecs help also, I never tried fluendo codecs but I maybe can be really decent ...
<Kind_bud> ALright thanks, I used mplayer, I was really looking for a player as good as windows media player or vuze's player, only made for linux
<jsilver> alright
<jsilver> thaanks lstarnes
<spiky25> there powerdvd and lindvd for linux also ...
<aboucher> anyone know why i can't run wubi off of the ubuntu 9.10 disk?
<metaman> bleh i wish GOM is on ubuntu
<Quan-Time_> jsilver: umm, you want ubuntu on 1gb.. yes ? what system are you installing it to ? a custom thin client ? some minimal system for minimal use ?? whats the reason for a minimal install ?
<Kind_bud> what is GOM?
<metaman> its a tight ass media player
<metaman> but its for windows :(
<spiky25> Kind_bud expect things to be different a lot on linux, there is no best software but a lot of alternatives ...
<Kind_bud> I see
<Quan-Time_> i used mpc-hc for win based machines
<jsilver> Quan-Time_, i want more room for music when im djing
<jsilver> lol
<jsilver> i think 4gb is fine
<textex> and now i cant connect to the net from ubuntu
<jsilver> how much space does ubuntu OS proper take?
<textex> do i need a driver for that aswell?
<Quan-Time_> jsilver: ok.. what system size are you installing on.. hdd wise ?
<jsilver> 80gb
<spiky25> jsilver try Slitaz 2.0 it will be better for you maybe ... ubuntu isn't made for 1 Gb
<jsilver> i want the rest for windows
<jsilver> okay
<jsilver> i primarily want linux to code
<FloodBot1> jsilver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> jsilver: then you should probably have 8 GB or so
<williamchan> losha: pulled a UUID, tried and didnt work
<Quan-Time_> 80gb is heaps.. even for a DJ set.. concidered a external HDD caddy for more storage ? i have a 500gb usb powered one.. works great.. can stream videos off it
<ne171pro> WHY is my software not downloading?  Says waiting for software managers to close..
<williamchan> losha: getting an error 15, file not found
<spiky25> Slitaz 2.0 live cd is 30Mb and 1-2Gb for the live dvd with all softwares inside ...
<Quan-Time_> jsilver: linux doesnt really like being "slipstreamed" like windows OS..
<spiky25> It's not so up-to-date but it's really decent and fast ...
<Quan-Time_> you can start removing other packages you dont need.. such as gimp, openoffice, etc.
<jsilver> spiky nice
<rodgerr> nytek_: SKYPE works like a champ so far - able to configure it and talka nd listen to the test messages - video is slow but working
<Quan-Time_> you might save some space.. but remember that many of the packages are required to function properly
<nytek_> rodgerr, congrats, thats good to know. it was probably because i wasnt using ubuntu at the time :D
<spiky25> Quan-Time linux can be lighter than windows and run way faster but you need proper knowledge for that ...
<Obsidian1723-2> Anyone know of a 3dmf viewer (3-D Metafile) for Ubuntu?
<Kind_bud> Does ubuntu have a 3d desktop feature like windows vista or windows 7?
<Obsidian1723-2> kind_bud. yes
<Quan-Time_> spiky25: yes.. i agree. and anyone asking in here if they can get it down to 1gb (probably) hasnt done the full research on it.
<Kind_bud> HOw do you access it?
<Obsidian1723-2> Look on YouTube for "Ubuntu vs Vista" and it shows it. It's called Compiz
<Obsidian1723-2> You can get Compiz from the repositories
<Quan-Time_> next ubuntu release is rumored to have "aero" effect.. RGBA
<Quan-Time_> which is nice.. wanky.. but nice
<ShadeS> i'm tired of these downloads ont going through correcvtly/win 20
<spiky25> Kind_bud > compiz but I prefer to work without it, I love my linux fast but I use compiz on my demonstration live cds or dvds
<losha> williamchan: doesn't grub have some commands you can run to list the files it can see? I forget the details...
<aboucher> can anyone help me?
<Obsidian1723-2> Anyone know of a 3dmf viewer (3-D Metafile) for Ubuntu?
<losha> !ask | aboucher
<ubottu> aboucher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spiky25> RGBA come from kde developpement don't expect too much as kde 4 was just decent after 4.2
<Quan-Time_> !grub2 | losha
<ubottu> losha: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aboucher> well, i already tried that and everyone ignored me
<Quan-Time_> might helr
<Quan-Time_> help
<losha> Quan-Time_: williamchan is running grub1, but thanks...
<spiky25> aboucher don't ask to ask, just ask your question politely ...
<Quan-Time_> !grub | losha
<ubottu> losha: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Quan-Time_> try that instead ;)
<losha> aboucher: that generally means no-one knows the answer...
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<spiky25> if someone know how to help you, they will do it ...
<aboucher> anyway, when i go to run wubi off of the 9.10 disk i can't run the autoplay program or wubi
<airtonix> Quan-Time_, what do you mean next release will have rgba... i assume it already does rgba
<jacquesdupontd> i'm searching for a good thing to record my desktop cause record my desktop is not doing good videos and i have a really good computer so i don't understand
<spiky25> grub2 isn't needed grub or lilo do also well ...
<Quan-Time_> airtonix: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/lucid-to-get-aero-style-rgba.html
<williamchan> losha: gonna try and build a 64-bit deboostrap isntead
<losha> aboucher: yeah, I don't know the answer to that. wubi isn't used as much as regular ubuntu install....
<williamchan> losah: wondering if its cause im trying to ruan a 32-bit domU inside a 64-bit host
<airtonix> Quan-Time_, this is without compiz then?
<aboucher> wow
<Quan-Time_> airtonix: no idea.. not spoken to the devs about it
<Quan-Time_> but its gtk+ so i strongly suspect it WONT be compiz
<Quan-Time_> but standalone
<jacob_> I've been having trouble getting some packages such as usb-creator.  I
<spiky25> aboucher burn an ubuntu 9.10 live cd (32 bits if not sure) then put your bios boot order to cd-rom or dvd-rom then load the live cd when restarting your computer and follow what the live cd say ...
<losha> williamchan: up to you, pretty advanced stuff you're doing. We mostly answer questions like: how do I click using the mouse...
<mynickstaken> quick question ubuntu peeps
<Quan-Time_> losha: woooh thats fairly advanced there buddy
<mynickstaken> how do i tell 9.10 to not start x on boot
<aboucher> spiky i already know that
<mynickstaken> removed gdm from the runlevel, it still starts
<aboucher> i've been running ubuntu for a few years and am trying to install it on a family computer
<textex> this is funny
<textex> ok now i tried a tip form google.
<textex> just using 1 screen at a time
<textex> the vga screen works fine
<jacquesdupontd> ok vlc seems to be perfect
<textex> but when trying the dvi screen, i get "failed to restore crct configuration"
<spiky25> aboucher wubi isn't a decent ubuntu installation even for a beginner cause it has many lacks like security ...
<trism> mynickstaken: you need to disable /etc/init/gdm.conf, I've heard moving it to /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled will work, haven't tested it yet
<textex> "intelfb_restore"
<textex> any idea?
<mynickstaken> trism: word, thanks
<jacquesdupontd> please i'm seing like desklet on a video but i don't remember what it is can someone tell it to me ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOM8pnSA9fc  The one on the right : thx
<losha> mynickstaken: I usually mv /usr/sbin/gdm to /usr/sbin/gdm.orig and I do the same with gdm-binary. I'd like to punch the gdm developer...
<jacob_> I've been having trouble getting some packages such as usb-creator.  I'm new to ubuntu, but not a too dumb.  I think the problem is that I have a dell given kernel, which locks me out of some of the major features.  Can't upgrade from 8.04 (software sources doesn't have the option to change release type) and I can't even get the usb-creator package to get reinstall the OS.  Any suggestions?
<aboucher> what is there to lack
<textex> can another screen fuck up the whole os?
<airtonix> jacquesdupontd, are you talking about the white text on the right?
<trism> losha: it is more upstart having no standard way of disabling services at this point than gdm
<textex> or is that it is trigging another driver?
<spiky25> aboucher do you can read in french ???
<Quan-Time_> textex: gpu ?
<syk> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aboucher> no
<greezmunkey> spiky25, The one benefit it does have is that you can get used to Ubuntu, and even save config files etc. for use later in a full install.
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<airtonix> jacquesdupontd, if so that is called conky
<jacquesdupontd> airtonix,
<textex> Quan-Time_ i didnt understand that one?
<airtonix> !info conky | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jacquesdupontd> conky comes with the application ?
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> i think i have it
<Quan-Time_> textex: you are having screen issues ?
<jhonyok> alguien por ahì
<jhonyok> español
<nytek_> conky <3
<jhonyok> hola
<jhonyok> buenas
<jhonyok> si hola
<FloodBot1> jhonyok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> !es  jhonyok
<maco> !es |  jhonyok
<ubottu> jhonyok: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spiky25> aboucher if you read french > www.ubuntu-fr.org documentation and forums and www.framasoft.org for ubuntu pdf book to help you ...
<Quan-Time_> #ubuntu-es ?
<jhonyok> ocuh perdon
<textex> Quan-Time_ Well i installed ubuntu now. It works fine on my VGA screen, but i want to use it as a media center so i tried connecting it to my tv using a dvi card and dvi-hdmi converter. But now it gets weird
<aboucher> spiky i can't read french
<jacquesdupontd> airtonix, how comes my alt+f2 is not working to launch an app
<jhonyok> how are you
<jhonyok> i need help
<Quan-Time_> textex: ok.. GPU.. ie: what video card.. ati or nvidia ?
<airtonix> jacquesdupontd, are you running compiz?
<maco> jhonyok: state your problem
<textex> Its a ibm card
<Quan-Time_> jhonyok: ask your question.. dont ask to ask a question
<textex> using intel chipset i think
<Quan-Time_> textex: on board video ?
<ne171pro> I can't uninstall in software, it says "waiting for other software managers"  Help me?
<ne171pro> any*
<textex> Quan-Time_ no, its a standalone card that followed the pc, the vga is onboard
<Quan-Time_> ne171pro: tried restarting your session ?
<airtonix> ne171pro, try logging out then back in
<maco> ne171pro: if you have other synaptics or something open, close them
<ne171pro> i did :(
<spiky25> there is also the ubuntu pocket guide pdf freely availaible somewhere for english readers ... french community is better structured than english ubuntu community, weird but true, they are almost more advanced than www.ubuntu.com website ...
<jhonyok> i do wish make whit virtual box, load my HD c: how are this?
<maco> ne171pro: maybe its checking for updates right now?
<greezmunkey> textex, you may have fewer issues if you start you computer with your tv attached, just a thought from a tutorial I read.
<aboucher> how can they be more advanced than ubuntu.com?
<maco> jhonyok: it can't. you have to install inside virtualbox. it cant load your existing windows install
<spiky25> try www.ubuntu1501.com and www.ubuntumini.com it should help you a lot ...
<textex> Quan-Time_ no, its a standalone card that followed the pc, the vga is onboard
<losha> spiky25: sometimes these things are due to the efforts of just one dedicated individual...
<maco> aboucher: very very organized
<Quan-Time_> textex: OK.. so what is plugged into what ? you have your onboard plugged into your htpc ?
<aboucher> i am officially switching to another distro
<losha> aboucher: which one?
<textex> Quan-Time_ i think its something about "intelfb"
<maco> aboucher: have fun
<aboucher> slackware and fedora
<Quan-Time_> textex: need to explain your config / setup clearly.. before we can start trouble shooting it
<textex> Quan-Time_ Well first i had my regular vga screen plugged into the onboard vga card. It worked fine
<losha> aboucher: slackware's a bad idea, but fedora looks ok....
<Quan-Time_> textex: yup.. go on
<aboucher> what's wrong with slackware
<textex> Quan-Time_ Then i tried unplugging the vga screen.
<jhonyok> I would like to load, the data I have on my hard x loaded into virtual box
<losha> aboucher: it's off-topic, can't talk about it here...
<spiky25> aboucher better documentation with a book maded for each ubuntu release and a custom made live usb setup with portables applications for windows and mac, persistent datas and shared profiles for firefox, thunderbird and pidgin ...
<Quan-Time_> aboucher: try linux mint.. might go ok.. else look on distrowatch for what takes your fancy
<ne171pro> What could be running? keeping from installing or uninstalling
<textex> Quan-Time_ And connecting the tv to the dvi-i card
<adm1> aboucher, slackware used to not track dependencies
<adm1> aboucher, not sure if that's still the case
<textex> Quan-Time_ When trying to start ubuntu now, i get that error.
<jhonyok> maco where your from?
<losha> adm1: it still doesn't. I tried building Handbrake on it. Oy vey...
<madPJKfan> hey everybody - quick Q - if I install Ubuntu from the online installer - does this automatically dual-boot windows, or does it wipe the doze installation - I have XP...
<Quan-Time_> uh.. ok.. textex.. i think it could be your cable config, OR in your bios on your computer.. its telling the hardare what to use...
<maco> jhonyok: the best you can do is install something inside virtualbox then set up a shared directory and copy data over
<adm1> losha, that's a cluster .....
<jacquesdupontd> airtonix, right
<maco> jhonyok: im from estados unidos
<spiky25> linux mint, ultimate edition and super os could be decent ubuntu variations for beginners also ...
<jacquesdupontd> airtonix, and i'm on kubuntu don't know where to set shortcuts
<Quan-Time_> textex: i HATE to not finish this, but i have a matter i gotta step out for thats just popped up.. so i cant finish helping.. but im sure others can
<Quan-Time_> goodluck
<Quan-Time_> <-- afk
<jacob_> what would cause the terminal to fail to find a package when the command is correct and the package exists?
<textex> Quan-Time_ thanks for trying
<airtonix> jacquesdupontd, sorry i can't help you. I'm not familiar with kde
<grandpapc> Hi. I have a problem. I'm using UNR Karmic on an MSI WindTop AE1900W, and when it returns from suspend the brightness is low. ACPI doesn't seem to work right, the brightness and volume buttons don't function at all. BUT, pm-suspend --quirk-s3-bios works great, the brightness is great returning from suspend
<maco> jacquesdupontd: what about kde?
<aboucher> jacob, you need the uh
<aboucher> jacob, i forgot what it's called
<textex> anyone else got any input on this+
<jhonyok> jeje i do speak spanish, but treat of write english thank maco
<aboucher> jacob, you need to repo source
<pyrophelia> is there a tool to check the consistancy of ext4 volumes?
<jacob_> and how would I do that?
<maco> pyrophelia: fsck
<losha> jacob_: a typo in the package name?
<spiky25> grandpapc some troubles like this can come from a different bios version, my dell inspiron 1501 need a specific bios version to have all fonctions without patching ...
<maco> jacob_: if new install, you might need to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<pyrophelia> what's the difference between fsck and e2fsck?
<madPJKfan> helloooo...
<nalsa> kind of a weird new issue for me, when installing ubunu from a live CD it the computer keeps freezing; I have tried multiple different disks- same result
<maco> pyrophelia: fsck just calls the right one
<grandpapc> spiky25 thtat is good advice i will check the msi support site once more to see if there is a fix
<madPJKfan> can anyone tell me does the windows installer wipe your windows installation, or does it set it up for dual boot?
<maco> jacquesdupontd: #kubuntu may help
<textex> anyone else here got problems with intelfb?
<jacquesdupontd> that's ok thx
<maco> madPJKfan: wubi? it dual boots without partitioning
<jhonyok> thank you maco " mi idolo XD "
<jacquesdupontd> maco, it was to have the launcher
<madPJKfan> maco: cheers
<maco> jacquesdupontd: which?
<jacquesdupontd> alt + f2 shortcut, compiz + kubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> kde
<maco> jacquesdupontd: ah ok krunner
<textex> anyone else here got problems with intelfb?
<airtonix> maco, madPJKfan : wubi isn't really dual boot like you would traditionally be expecting
<maco> airtonix: i *said* "without partitioning"
<mr_frostee> I suggest just wiping windows all together
<spiky25> textex the only thing I know about dvb is that mine need a firmware but I never get it working so I can't help you, check mythbuntu or mythtv documentations, forums and irc channels and mostly hope to be lucky ...
<maco> airtonix: its still 2 OSes, option at boot, etc.....just without partitioning
<madPJKfan> maco, airtonix:  I just saw it "formatting swap" and got scared
<jacob_> ah...that might be the problem...  sudo apt-get update only checks a dell url.  is there a way to change where to get updates from?
<madPJKfan> last real time I used linux was redhat 8ish...
<maco> jacob_: system -> administration -> software sources
<airtonix> madPJKfan, if you use wubi to install ubuntu, then the health of your ubuntu install depends on the health of your ntfs windows partition. (since wubi installs ubuntu into a disk image file on the windows partition)
<pyrophelia> maco, I'm trying to build a 20TB volume but I can't extend it past 10TB with e2fsck saying file to large
<Newbie-Widget> hey guys, does (x)ubuntu have the same issue as windows that if you install the OS on 1 machine, xfer the HDD to another machine, you will get problems ???
<maco> pyrophelia: WOW
<airtonix> madPJKfan, so don't go deleting your windows partition after install ubuntu via wubi
<jacob_> what url should I use to get the updates?
<pyrophelia> maco: any advice?
<maco> pyrophelia: nope
<madPJKfan> airtonix: sweet - that'll do me for the moment.  There is a bit of a lack of documentation on the download ubuntu page.  There is heaps on the wubi page that I am now reading - much obliged.
<maco> jacob_: there should be checkboxes....
<jacob_> there isn't...
<jacquesdupontd> maco, thx working i set that in compiz commands
<luist> hey guys i need some help here.... i have a delegate that overrides the paint function, and inside that delegate i emit the signal itemSelected(), but i cant connect it from outside the delegate... what am i doing wrong? http://pastie.org/741010
<spiky25> man if ubuntu was like archlinux for packages, we could stay on it more easily for a lifetime ...
<luist> ops wrong channel sry
<pyrophelia> :( it needs to be 54 TB.  grrrr
<maco> jacob_: there's not checkboxes for univere, multiverse, etc? and a tab with checkboxes for choosing updates, security, or proposed?
<jacquesdupontd> wow conky is not working that well with compiz
<mikeru> is there a Mac OS X-like character palette for ubuntu
<airtonix> jacquesdupontd, no it won't.
<mikeru> not the ugly applet?
<airtonix> jacquesdupontd, you need to run it in a non compositing mode
<maco> mikeru: i have no idea what osx does it like, but theres gucharmap
<madPJKfan> maco, airtonix - thanx for the info.
<madPJKfan> ...gone
<maco> jacquesdupontd: it *can* work...i just have no idea how i made it work that one time i got it to
<mikeru> maco: it shows all unicode characters
<spiky25> maco www.ubuntu-fr.org click on sources.list and follow the instructions if you read french a little it will be easier ...
<mikeru> maco: from 0000 to FFFF
<jacob_> nothing for those.  I have an updates, 3rd party software, and authentication tab
<pj> Hi everyone, I recently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32-020632rc8-generic in order to get a webcam to work (and it does work with this RC kernel), but now the 3d driver for my ATI graphics chipset is disabled and won't reinstall (when I try to activate it from the hardware drivers window it simply does not change to active), can someone help me to get graphics accelleration back?
<maco> spiky25: jacob_ you mean
<JustMozzy> hey there, I am writing a shell script. how can I assume root credentials for commands in the script? I tried sudo echo "bla bla bla" > /etc/apache2/includes/something.conf but it didn't work
<spiky25> oups
<spiky25> sorry
<mikeru> maco: http://blogs.atlassian.com/developer/2008/11/02/Character%20Palette.jpg
<airtonix> JustMozzy, you should have a lookt at some of the nautilus-scripts to see how they do it
<maco> jacob_: er maybe this has changed since i last used ubuntu then. i use kubuntu now
<Newbie-Widget> hey guys, is there much difference between 8.04 and 8.04.1 ?
<iKernel> 732.34 MB of data have to be downloaded
<JustMozzy> airtonix: where would I find those?
<iKernel> 64 MB of data will be freed
<iKernel> <3
<airtonix> JustMozzy, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<jacquesdupontd> to kill a proccess in the terminal ?
<Andrew12> o.o
<jacquesdupontd> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<maco> mikeru: ive never seen anything like that, sorry. i like the "related characters" though
<JustMozzy> airtonix: thanks :)
<scunizi> Newbie-Widget: there were a lot of fixes and upgrades with the .1 version
<Mizuno> identify 123456
<greezmunkey> Newbie-Widget, the reasons for problems with that in windows is a matter of hardware. Without abstracting the hardware you will have issues moving hard drives between machines with different hardware sets.
<Newbie-Widget> ok cool, thnc scunixi
<echotone> i coudnt use the live cd to install ubuntu. i made an alternate disk and could install it. but when i try to boot into it, the same problem happens and it freezes at a black sscreen for ever. and ever.
<Newbie-Widget> scunizi*
<Kind_bud> man, I need to get a 3d card
<grandpapc> spiky25 i can't find a bios update on google or the msi support/download page for the model, is there a way to make the s3bios quirk "stick" in karmic? I've tried several and none work so far. I even installed s2ram and s2disk but the result is the same. only pm-suspend --quirk-s3-bios from the command line works
<greezmunkey> Newbie-Widget, The short answer is yes if the hardware is substantially differant
<spiky25> 8.04 , 8.04.1 .2 or .3 are just updated versions
<mikeru> quite sad···
<scunizi> Newbie-Widget: which brings to mind.. if you install that don't up grade to 10.04 LTS until it's 10.04.1
<airtonix> jacquesdupontd, if you want to find out more about conky then have a browse through the crunchbang forums. several good threads about conky there
<mikeru> at least gucharmap looks acceptable
<Newbie-Widget> greezmunkey: does that mean if i were to install ubuntu on a hdd and move it to another pc, ill get the same problem ?
<sebsebseb> scunizi: don't upgrade untill 10.04.1  if doing 8.04 LTS, why?
<jacquesdupontd> killall
<jacquesdupontd> works fine thx airtonix
<jacob_> maco: i'm running 8.04, which sites give a walk-through on how to upgrade.  The features that those ask me to change are not on my software sources.  I'm trying to set up a bootable usb to wipe and reinstall, but I can't get the usb-creator package mentioned on ubuntu support's walkthrough.
<jacquesdupontd> airtonix, i'm reading help
<airtonix> jacquesdupontd, http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/59/my-conky-config/
<jacquesdupontd> should work good thx
<scunizi> sebsebseb: on an lts release the .1 is like a large service pack.. they've ironed out the upgrade bugs and other things.
<spiky25> grandpapc maybe a patch will do check a little www.ubuntu1501.com search bios and seek what it say and check for your computer model by google after ...
<maco> jacob_: usb-creator-gtk maybe? i dont know, sorry
<sebsebseb> scunizi: are you sure about that?
<mikeru> maco: is there anyway you can insert control characters with it ?
<grandpapc> spiky25 i have googled extensively for days to solve this and tried many things and come up with only the command line that works...
<pj> jacob_: I think usb_creator was not available in 8.04.
<scunizi> sebsebseb: that's what's happened to me in the last upgrade.. things just get more stable after .1
<Newbie-Widget> basically my laptop cd drive is dead, i cant boot from usb and i have no floppy :S ,,, i took out the hdd from the laptop, connected it via USB to my main tower, installed ubuntu, took it out and put back in my laptop.. it loads to desktop (though touchpad doesnt work)
<mikeru> maco: nevermind
<spiky25> LTS just mean better for servers but for normal peoples almost every stable release will do well ...
<maco> jacob_: for the sources, http://paste.ubuntu.com/340310/ try putting that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebsebseb> spiky25: yeah that's the kind of thing I am thinking as well
<Newbie-Widget> i got some links last night in this IRC chat, but Im not very skilled enough and dont really understand it :S
<datakid> I've just downloaded the ubuntu 9.10 desktop cd to install with, but it's not recognised on reboot? The cd drive is the first boot device, but nada
<scunizi> spiky25: releases between lts releases aren't always stable
<datakid> md5sums is correct too
<pj> Newbie-Widget: I would install ubuntu-minimal on the HDD, transfer it back to the laptop, then complete the install from there (you can install the ubuntu-desktop package once it is back in the laptop).
<echotone> datakid: try making an alternate cd.
<maco> mikeru: you should be able to enter unicode characters by hitting ctrl+shift+U (itll then show an underlined u) and typing the codepoint in hex and hitting enter
<zhane> how to make vlc as the default player to play http://www.mediacorpradio.sg/mediaplayer/player_yes.asp?varKey=01045393001 in firefox?
<spiky25> grandpapc build a sh script and make it launch at every boot if you don't see another solution ...
<mikeru> maco: sure, but it's nice to see which one is which
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'm recording the desktop with vlc i'm gonna see what it looks like
<Newbie-Widget> pj: that's what i tried to do, but im not 100% sure when to stop the installation. Do I stop after the copying files process ?
<mikeru> maco: View->By Unicode Block
<spiky25> usb-creator is 9.04 and more only as I remember
<maco> mikeru: i meant for when you get a few memorized ;)
<jacquesdupontd> thx for all the advice i was finding at the same time :)
<sebsebseb> maco: what are the point releases for LTS about is it true what scunizi  said  things become more stable etc ?
<Kind_bud> how much video ram do you need to run compiz?
<mikeru> maco: (:
<grandpapc> spiky25 how would it interrupt the normal suspend procedure? do you mean turn off suspend in power management and run a script that runs suspend when user activity stops? Sorry I'm not a linux expert
<maco> sebsebseb: they're just the updates to that point packaged up and put on a cd
<spiky25> maybe there a ppa for it in lauchpad ...
<sebsebseb> maco: so not just security updates? ,but other updates as well?
<maco> sebsebseb: believe so
<grandpapc> spiky25 it has to be easy this pc is for my 86 year old grandfather to learn how to email and browse the web
<Newbie-Widget> unless anyone knows where to download a CD that allows me to boot from USB devices ? ive only seen tutorials on how to make em
<maco> sebsebseb: but i dont roll the cds, so im not 100% positive
<scunizi> sebsebseb: and you doughted me.. :)
<spiky25> sebsebseb LTS is made for servers or little linux users only mostly ...
<scunizi> little linux users?
<arghh2d2> thus the nick grandpapc, it all makes sense now
<scunizi> spiky25: what's a "little linux user"..
<airtonix> scunizi, people like me who rummage through the sewers for muck
<arghh2d2> i thought maybe we were talkin about an i386 or a commadore 64
<spiky25> grandpapc I'm not an expert also, I just tell you what I know that could help you even just a little ...
<sebsebseb> scunizi: well I already knew that your an LTS fan,  and I am not sure if it's the best advice to tell people not to get the latest LTS untill a point release.  Surely an LTS is good when it comes out?  or well meant to be
<datakid> echotone, thanks
<rodgerr> nytek_: SKYPE - spent the last hour trying to find my profile for skype to edit it - turns out the linux version does not give access to the profile!!!
<mr_frostee> C64
<scunizi> airtonix: I thought he was saying I was short or something :)
<spiky25> little mean not often just sometimes if you prefer ...
<airtonix> scunizi, no just calling us peseants
<sebsebseb> scunizi: and maco  seems to know about that kind of stuff, hence why I asked her
<scunizi> sebsebseb: no.. I run lts, 8.10 and 9.10
<maco> sebsebseb: we certainly dont get nearly enough testers til after release, so a LOT of updates come through the first month
<arghh2d2> 9.10 isnt lts is it?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: 9.10 I run ubuntu and kubuntu.. I rather like kubuntu now.. very slick
<maco> scunizi: 8.10 and 9.10 arent lts
<scunizi> maco: I know.. that's why I made the differentiation
<pj> Newbie-Widget: you can get cd's that you can use to boot to a usb stick, but that requires that you have a working cd drive.
<maco> scunizi: ahhh ok
<bazhang> Newbie-Widget, unetbootin to write a ubuntu iso to usb stick for booting
<maco> scunizi: i misparsed
<grandpapc> Can anyone help me? The MSI Wind Top AE1900w (UNR karmic) suspends fine, but the brightness isn't set correctly when returning. Running pm-suspend --quirk-s3-bios from the command line works, but I'm not sure how to make it stick, I've put it in /etc/acpi/sleep.sh and tried disabling the code that removes the quirks from /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d but nothing works
<grandpapc> I also edited /etc/default/grub and added i915.modeset=0 to the defaults.
<pj> Hi everyone, I recently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32-020632rc8-generic in order to get a webcam to work (and it does work with this RC kernel), but now the 3d driver for my ATI graphics chipset is disabled and won't reinstall (when I try to activate it from the hardware drivers window it simply does not change to active), can someone help me to get graphics accelleration back?
<zhane> how to make vlc as the default player to play http://www.mediacorpradio.sg/mediaplayer/player_yes.asp?varKey=01045393001 in firefox?
<airtonix> Newbie-Widget, i assume : 1) you're using karmic 2) you've already tried usb-creator-gtk ?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: no matter what release.. try running your everyday stuff from a TTY sometime.. without the gui.. now that can be a learning experience :)
<sebsebseb> maco: maybe if the first beta wasn't in March for 10.04, but earlier instead, that would have helped quite a bit with bug testing,  anyway off topic now
<jacquesdupontd> vlc is mervelous to record desktop on the computer
<jacquesdupontd> it works perfectly
<ne171pro> I cannot figure this out, cant uninstall or add software.  I tried rebooting
<maco> sebsebseb: in 10.04 the beta was moved 2 weeks earlier, i think. and we're having 2 of them
<spiky25> I run Slitaz 2.0 on an old ibm thinkpad 240 laptop that seem like a netbook or ultraportable, archlinux 64 bits on an i7 desktop and ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS 32 bits on a dell inspiron 1501 (for 32 bits repositories not available for 64 bits users and stability for my work laptop mostly)
<arghh2d2> scunizi: i run 90 % of my linux box in cli
<ne171pro> It tells me "waiting for other softwarere managers to close........
<maco> sebsebseb: basically the last alpha was renamed "beta 1"....because people are allergic to the word "alpha" :P
<darkscrypt> what packages do i need installed on ubuntu server inorder to do x11 forwarding, but not actually run an xserver
<spiky25> zhane use mplayer plugin it will do better with proper codecs ...
<darkscrypt> i want to forward x11 traffic through putty to another machine
<zhane> spiky25: vlc player no gd?
<sebsebseb> maco: the scheduled says March 18th for beta 1, but this is off topic now also
<scunizi> arghh2d2: fun isn't it?
<maco> sebsebseb: there has historically been only 1 beta. 10.04's beta 1 is a few weeks earlier than beta normally is...at the time that the last alpha normally is
<rCX> ne171pro: Well there's a bug report about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/444168
<spiky25> mplayer outperform vlc cause vlc don't use codecs so mplayer will show a better output mostly ...
<sebsebseb> maco: oh ok
<sebsebseb> maco: thanks
<arghh2d2> scunizi: yeah, keep it all in gnu screen and log in/out start/stop X and never miss a beat..i love it
<Newbie-Widget> sry back,, my CD drive "kinda" works, I can put discs in and it picks them up. a Ubuntu disc it can load to the initial screen and u choose to do mem tests, install ubuntu (text mode) ect.. just reading the files n such
<spiky25> sudo pacman -Ss mplayer > what in ubuntu cli ???
<Flannel> spiky25: What does pacman -Ss do?
<Flare-Laptop> Isn't pacman for Arch Linux?
<arghh2d2> pacman is arch lol
<Newbie-Widget> i cant boot from USB though as the laptop doesnt give the option.. i only have option  to boot from HDD / CD / Network (network setup too much for my brain)
<rCX> ne171pro: Try the suggestions in the comments section of the report.
<echotone> Can i disable my splash while my hdd is mounted from puppy linux? I am having trouble logging in to ubuntu9.10
<SuperMiguel> beside eclipse is there any other good C IDE??
<spiky25> search a package or named like it ...
<Flannel> SuperMiguel: Check out anjuta
<Flannel> spiky25: apt-cache search [foo]
<arghh2d2> spiky25: wrong channel?
<Mizuno> Who can take a afternoon tea with me at Shanghai today？
<Flare-Laptop> SuperMiguel: I like CodeBlocks
<scunizi> arghh2d2: mutt, finch, irssi, links2, lynx or w3m.. what else is there? oh.. nano, vi, etc
<Newbie-Widget> Ubuntu version 9.04 is what i have atm (for etsting) but im gonna put on 8.04 (which i think is hardy)
<Newbie-Widget> i hear that one's pretty good
<Newbie-Widget> laptop is pretty old too.
<robbmunson> spiky25: sudo aptitude search mplayer
<Flannel> arghh2d2: No, right channel.
<spiky25> yep I'm mostly an Archlinux user so I wanna give him the ubuntu cli commands ...
<Flannel> robbmunson, spiky25: you don't need sudo to search.
<robbmunson> Flannel: well, yeah..I kinda went overboard, caught my mistake after I hit return
<spiky25> thanks !!!
<Newbie-Widget> atm i cant find anything in the mouse options about the Touchpad.. its non responsive
<arghh2d2> Flannel: ? right channel?  he's on ubuntu suggesting arch package manager
<robbmunson> Flannel: thanks for spotting my glitch in typing ;)
<Flannel> arghh2d2: No, he's asking for the equivalent in Ubuntu.
<scunizi> Newbie-Widget: 8.04 will be end of life next year.. so will 9.04.. whichever you want.. but you'll be forced into an upgrade next year for security updates regardless.
<arghh2d2> i see
<robbmunson> spiky25: sure :)
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: try 9.04 :)
<spiky25> I'm always on my root account on Archlinux that why I forgot about sudo ...
<Flannel> Newbie-Widget, scunizi: 8.04 lasts until April of 2011
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: 8.04 is a bit to old now in a way, for  a lot of us, and jauntey is a pretty good release
<echotone> I cant use ubuntu. it doesnt get past the white ubuntu logo. does anybody know anything about that?
<Newbie-Widget> how well does the new stuff run on old laptops though
<robbmunson> spiky25: yeah, but you dont need sudo to search for packages with aptitude ;)
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: if that doesn't work properly for you then sure you could try 8.04
<Newbie-Widget> im not really going to be using it full on, just a lil media players
<Newbie-Widget> played*
<robbmunson> spiky25: just to install :)
<Newbie-Widget> player**
<squidbilly> Newbie: or try xubuntu
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: How much RAM?
<scunizi> Flannel: ah.. I was wrong.. I thought one LTS replaced the other.. but it is 3 years not 2 so there's some overlap.. merry christmas by the way?
<rCX> echotone: Are you trying to use a live cd?  Or is it installed?
<scunizi> !
<scunizi> Flannel: by the way!
<Newbie-Widget> only 256 atm but i have more and a 2nd slot, gonna test out other 256 sticks to take it to 512
<Flannel> scunizi: Yeah, three years on the desktop precisely so there's overlap.  You get a year to plan you're upgrade.  Merry Christmas to you too.
<Newbie-Widget> Aquid, yeh i want to mainly put xubuntu on but the xubuntu IRC always seems dead, so i came heer
<sebsebseb> squidbilly: Newbie-Widget  or LXDE or whatever, there are loads of light waight things that can be run
<exploreralex> hi, i just downloaded a theme. it is a .tar.gz file. now i don't know how to install it. it opens in archive manager.
<Newbie-Widget> i mean Squid :p
<sebsebseb> Fluxbox etc
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: How much RAM?
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: ok 256MB
<echotone> rCX: i cant use a live cd. i made an alternate cd and it installed but i had the same problem of it freezing after the white ubuntu logo.
<scunizi> exploreralex: in most releases open the theme manager and just drag and drop the tar.gz to it
<Newbie-Widget> sebsebseb: 256mb atm
<Newbie-Widget> but can upgrade
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: 9.04 should run with 256MB RAM, and  it will with 512MB
<Newbie-Widget> add to 2nd slot
<exploreralex> scunizi: okay thanks. i
<exploreralex> ll try
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: the other hardware should be alright, well it's a desktop PC, how old?
<echotone> if anybody can help me with my problem, please move to #xubuntu
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: it is a desktop isn't it?
<spiky25> Newbie-Widget: forget the extra ram if you use 9.10 install lubuntu-desktop then remove ubuntu-desktop correctly
<Newbie-Widget> nah, Laptop
<Newbie-Widget> 1.4ghz
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: have you tested an Ubuntu Live CD on there already nope?
<pj> Can anyone help me with this?  I recently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32-020632rc8-generic in order to get a webcam to work (and it does work with this RC kernel), but now the 3d driver for my ATI graphics chipset is disabled and won't reinstall (when I try to activate it from the hardware drivers window it simply does not change to active), can someone help me to get graphics accelleration back?
<Newbie-Widget> maybe 7yrs roughly
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: RAM might not be an issue, but wireless could be
<Newbie-Widget> sebsebseb: can't, cd rom dopesnt work properly
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: USB works though?
<Newbie-Widget> USB works, but cant boot from USB devices
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget:  hmm which leaves a netinstall and wubi  for installing Ubuntu hmm, unless you put the hard disk in another computer and do it
<LaHire> hello everyone
<spiky25> Newbie-Widget: lubuntu-desktop is a set of ubuntu packages that will use lxde desktop manager instead of gnome and that use less ram ...
<LaHire> Questio: Does anybode tested 9.10 on a Lenovo T60?
<sebsebseb> spiky25: seems we got another issue now, how are they going to get Ubuntu on there in the first place
<spiky25> that doesn't mean desktop as desktop computer and can be used on a laptop without trouble
<pyrophelia> is there a command to make sure u installed the x64 version?
<Newbie-Widget> sebsebseb: I have the option to Net boot in the laptop BIOS, but i dont know how to get it up and running, i checked the tuts but cant work it out
<boomernang> pyrophelia, _, uname -a
<sebsebseb> !install | Newbie-Widget
<ubottu> Newbie-Widget: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wgrant> pyrophelia: dpkg --print-architecture
<Newbie-Widget> spiky25: thanks, ill check it out.. i was gonna use xubuntu as i hear is more lighter then the others
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: not sure if it mentions the net install, I guess it does
<spiky25> he could install ubuntu by the minimal cd ...
<LaHire> Question: Does anybode tested 9.10 on a Lenovo T60? :D
<spiky25> lubuntu is way lighter than xubuntu but less known
<Newbie-Widget> sebsebseb: it does mention many ways, but i still dont understand it. the ones i found in there require a Floppy drive, which i dont have for it :S
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: LXDE/lubuntu is probably more light waight then XFCE/Xubuntu
<scunizi> chrunchbang spiky25 .. check it out
<pj> Newbie-Widget: look here for different install options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<lakotajames> Hi guys.  I'm trying to install linux on my wii, and it involves coping a filesystem to an sd card.  The file system is in a tar file.  When I try to extract it from the terminal, it gives me errors about "No such file or directory" for almost every file.  if I do it with the file roller program, I get errors about not being able to move special files.  help please?
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: it's got Windows on there at the moment?
<pyrophelia> arg this is frustrating. why won't e2fsck check a 20TB volume? it keeps saying, file to large
<karma_police> how hard is it to network ubuntu?
<b00tsRandolph> Seems like the weight of different Ubuntu installs was discussed on Lifrehacker recently. Lemme see if I can find the article...
<spiky25> try Slitaz 2.0 live cd if you wanna try lxde first a little without installing it > 30Mb live cd isn't too much ...
<sebsebseb> !details |  karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LaHire> Hi everyone! Question: Does anybode tested 9.10 on a Lenovo T60? :D
<Newbie-Widget> pj: checked that last night, the ones i saw require a floppy, otherwise somthing about installing grub
<rCX> echotone: The live cd would not work and you installed it anyways?
<spiky25> karma_police try samba for network drives with windows computers on linux
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: has it got Windows on it at the moment?
<pj> Newbie-Widget: does your CD drive work at all, or is it completely toast?
<Mizuno> who can tell me ubuntu can be installed at levono x200
<Newbie-Widget> sebsebseb: nah, no windows.. earlier i took it out of the Laptop, connected via USB in my tower and installed that way.. i got it installed, but am having issues with devices
<Mizuno> who can tell me ubuntu can be installed at levono x200
<echotone> rCX: the live cd wouldnt work so i made an alternate cd and it worked. but my machine wont boot into ubuntu
<karma_police> i want to set my ubuntu 9.10 to share music files over the network for other ubuntu computers and possible windows pc's also
<LaHire> Mizuno: thinkwiki, maybe? :3
<Random832> pyrophelia, there are issues with filesystems over 16TB
<Newbie-Widget> pj: dont think it "completely" toast.. it can still boot the discs ok, just cant read the data needed to copy
<sebsebseb> !samba |  karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<spiky25> xubuntu is big as ubuntu and kubuntu so don't use xubuntu for it's no use ...
<karma_police> does samba need to be on the windows pc's too?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: no
<pj> Newbie-Widget: try the minimal CD install method, it just needs to boot the CD and will download all the packages from the internet.
<karma_police> can the linux boxes use samba to communicate too or do i need nfs for that also?
<lakotajames> Hi guys.  I'm trying to install linux on my wii, and it involves coping a filesystem to an sd card.  The file system is in a tar file.  When I try to extract it from the terminal, it gives me errors about "No such file or directory" for almost every file.  if I do it with the file roller program, I get errors about not being able to move special files.  help please?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: Did you buy the music?
<spiky25> lubuntu is now installable on ubuntu 9.10 variants with the lubuntu-desktop package so it should be way better than xubuntu ...
<LaHire> dos anybody have a Lenovo T60
<LaHire> ?
<pj> the CD image is only 12MB for minimal install, so chances are your "not completely toast" cd drive can read it.
<karma_police> lol.. no  i have about 300gb of bought and dl'ed music
<lakotajames> I'm having a problem extracting files from a tar to a sd card.  Help?
<rCX> echotone: Oh I see.  Does it print any errors? By the way you should try asking this at the http://ubuntuforums.org as well
<sebsebseb> !piracy > karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police, please see my private message
<rCX> LaHire: I have a T43
<spiky25> lubuntu is normaly 32 bits only but ubuntu 9.10 has 64 bits version so it's better to install by the ubuntu minimal cd if you're good enough for that ...
<Newbie-Widget> pj: thanks, i might give that a shot... though roughly what's the size of the packages ? i got little data left for the month, otherwise will have to try at work
<sebsebseb> karma_police: to share files with Windows,  samba on the Linux box, shared folders on Windows
<arghh2d2> spiky25: who are you talking to?
<LaHire> well, i have issues with Ubuntu 9.10 with a lenovo T60, anybody can help around?
<SuperMiguel> how good is cc for compiling?
<rCX> rCX: It's very similar to a T60
<echotone> rCX: good call. but there are threads of my same problem and nobody seems to offer any solution...i guess i could still pot my own.
<pj> Newbie-Widget: probably about 500 meg or so, give or take.
<echotone> rCX: my machine puts out some page of text but then it goes away, i cant read it. it doesnt seem to be an error but it must be fif my system doesnt work huh?
<rCX> echotone: It's worth a try. Good luck
<Newbie-Widget> pj: hmm,t hanks :)
<pj> Newbie-Widget: yw :-)
<spiky25> arghh2d2: someone was asking about xubuntu and was thinking about adding more ram for nothing so I suggest him that solution ...
<pj> Newbie-Widget: and FYI, I had a similar situation a while back and the minimal install CD method worked for me.
<arghh2d2> spiky25: crunchbang is another solution
<rCX> echotone: what type of computer do you have?
<spiky25> crunchbang take too long to learn, lxde is better suited for beginners ...
<LaHire> Hi everyone! Question: Does anybode tested 9.10 on a Lenovo T60? :D
<lakotajames> Please help me.
<sly__> hello
<spiky25> openbox is for middle or advanced linux users mostly ...
<Newbie-Widget> pj: any ideas on the Touchpad ?
<arghh2d2> lxde sucks imo
<scunizi> LaHire: probably not since they haven't responded in the last 5 times you've asked
<sebsebseb> !ask |  lakotajames
<ubottu> lakotajames: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: no it's alright
<spiky25> lakotajames: don't ask to ask, just ask your question !!!
<LaHire> scunizi: i know, but people keep comming in  :P
<b00tsRandolph> At long last I find the article I was looking for regarding use of resources and different Ubuntu versions. 'Twas in Linux Mag--not Lifehacker. Duh. http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7520/1.html
<lakotajames> sebsebseb: I did ask, and no one answered. ;_;
<arghh2d2> sebsebseb: no, it sux
<sebsebseb> lakotajames: well you repeate
<TeslaTony> arghh2d2: What do you prefer for a lightweight desktop environment? (I use LXDE)
<sebsebseb> lakotajames: aftert a while if that happens
<lakotajames> Hi guys.  I'm trying to install linux on my wii, and it involves coping a filesystem to an sd card.  The file system is in a tar file.  When I try to extract it from the terminal, it gives me errors about "No such file or directory" for almost every file.  if I do it with the file roller program, I get errors about not being able to move special files.  help please?
<pj> Newbie-Widget: what about the touchpad?
<rCX> LaHire: I tested 9.10 on my T43 (which is an older version of the T60) and had few issues.
<scunizi> LaHire: try googleing ... T60 ubuntu .. and see what pops up.. there's bound to be something out there.
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: in your opinion, it's not a fact
<bashir> hey
<arghh2d2> TeslaTony: openbox, just build it yourself, you dont need lxde to do it for you
<rCX> LaHire: Look at this link http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_9.10_(Karmic_Koala)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<arghh2d2> sebsebseb: ditto
<bashir> did they get rid of the x64 images for ubuntu 9.10
<spiky25> lxde suck less than xfce, gnome and kde, it's the lightest desktop manager so it's pretty decent for someone that can't use a windows manager correctly ...
<bashir> they are not availible on the website
<b00tsRandolph> I'm using 9.10 on a T43 currently. Words swimmingly.
<Newbie-Widget> pj: doesn't work at all... not sure if its missing a driver or maybe needs a configuration or somthing
<b00tsRandolph> *Works
<bashir> and the link from distrowatch is down
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: what  spiky25 said I guess
<bashir> this is really unusual
<datakid> I have now tried both install cds - Desktop and Alternate, neither works
<datakid> ?
<Newbie-Widget> pj: i know it's physically fine though
<spiky25> nope 9.10 images are availables ...
<scunizi> bashir: use www.ubuntu.com and you'll find it.. torrent and iso download
<pj> Newbie-Widget: it should, "just work", try your re-install first and see if it comes to life, otherwise it could be a hardware problem.
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: except for how I would normalley use Gnome
<sebsebseb> with some KDE apps etc
<JustMozzy> weird... following sudo echo "127.0.0.1 test.local" >> /etc/hosts gives me a permission denied error :s
<Newbie-Widget> pj: hmm, ok, ill give re-install a shot, thnx :)
<bashir> scunizi i tried, see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<pj> Newbie-Widget: it could be because you installed ubuntu on a different computer, so it didn't install the touchpad drivers because it didn't detect the touchpad at the time.
<LaHire> rCX: i have checked that page, but i just wanted to ask if anyone had some issues with firefox on that notebook, 'cos it's eating up my cpu
<bashir> scunizi there isnt a link for 64 bit
<arghh2d2> spiky25: crunchbang's install configuration isnt hard to learn and is a hundred times better than lxde, takes the good lx stuff and leaves the lame out
<Newbie-Widget> sry, what was the name of the other ubuntu.. lxubuntu or somthing ?
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: right ok so touchpad not working in 9.10
<scunizi> bashir: I'll look
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: yes?
<b00tsRandolph> lubuntu is one of 'em
<spiky25> touchpad settings are in xorg.conf if I remember well check it out ...
<Newbie-Widget> sebsebseb: using 9.04
<sebsebseb> !touchpad | Newbie-Widget
<ubottu> Newbie-Widget: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Newbie-Widget> sebsebseb: thnx :)
<sebsebseb> Newbie-Widget: I haven't been on that link yet ( or not that I remember anyway ) , but I guess it wil help
<bashir> i cant believe it is so difficult to find an architecture disk for the most popular linux distro on the planet
<scunizi> bashir: under the "download location" link there is another link for "alternative" downloads.. click that and you'll see the 64 bit version
<spiky25> arghh2d2 just understand that beginners don't know enough about linux to start straight with openbox so lxde is decent and was maded for them ...
<sebsebseb> spiky25: openbox hmm
<sebsebseb> or Fluxbox etc
<bashir> scunizi ah thanks.  they really should change that
<rCX> LaHire: Hmm firefox worked fine for me.  If you are really having problems you could dowgrade from 3.5 to 3.
<sebsebseb> spiky25: true though not many beginers using those to begin with
<scunizi> bashir: yea.. it use to be easier
<bashir> scunizi ya i expected it to take less than 10 seconds as usual
<arghh2d2> spiky25: lxde isnt realy that user friendly, it tries to be and just ends up being lame
<SuperMiguel> beside eclipse is there any other good C IDE? that i can compile and run the program inside the program?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LaHire> rCX: well, maybe downgrading... i shall try that
<spiky25> lame but decent for speed that's why many distros begin to use it ...
<arghh2d2> sebsebseb: thats fcking hilarious coming from you when you were just arguing off topic with me...hipocrit
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: yeah I know :D
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: I did think about doing it to the three of us, but then nah
<spiky25> linux need 500 Mhz to run well we have way more now so no need for the lightest if it mean harder for almost nothing that's all ...
<sebsebseb> !ot |  arghh2d2 spiky25  sebsebseb
<ubottu> arghh2d2 spiky25  sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hoxha> i need help
<JustMozzy> does anyone know why I can't just sudo echo "something" >>  /etc/hosts   ?
<sebsebseb> !ask | hoxha
<ubottu> hoxha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spiky25> it's like having a 4000$ computer for a grand-mother that just talk on msn, it's no use ...
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: that I was off topic
<sebsebseb> hoxha: ok what do you want help with?
<hoxha> what dose it mean when it says you dont have permission
<sebsebseb> hoxha: depends on what your doing
<spiky25> sebsebseb it's not offtopic it's a matter of choice and needs ...
<spiky25> hoxda permission for ???
<sebsebseb> spiky25: it's off topic, it's not Ubuntu support
<hoxha> im trying to put a skin on amsn
<hoxha> and i have to put the folder in a file
<spiky25> hoxha >gksudo nautilus
<hoxha> and it asks me you dont have permission
<spiky25> be careful that way you won't need permissions but it's not recommanded ...
<pyrophelia> Random832, what kind of issues? I amusing ext4. it should be able to check and resize a 20TB volume with ease
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  hoxha
<ubottu> hoxha: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Madpilot> hoxha, the system parts of your Linux install are owned by the system, not by your user
<spiky25> open your terminal for that > applications > accessories > terminal
<Random832> pyrophelia, I am not sure if all the tools have been updated for it. If the tool you are using says it's too big, it probably hasn't.
<pyrophelia> dkfkjfkdjg
<pyrophelia> well fudge
<hoxha> wow thanks dam!
<sebsebseb> hoxha: be careful with that
<sebsebseb> hoxha: also open it with gksudo also
<sebsebseb> always open with gksudo
<gotmilk82> bump
<theadmin> sebsebseb: Or, rather, gksu... gksudo is just an alias
<datakid> when I boot up, neither of the cds Alternate or Desktop will boot. When I go into the BIOS, there's the line (not present) next to the CDROM option. Despite the fact that once the current ubuntu install (8.10) is loaded, cd-drive works fine?
<pyrophelia> random832, why the heck would they make ext4 the default fs if they can't even use it right?
<spiky25> hpxha nothing I learned that way, if you want a graphical gksudo use PCmanFM to do it faster ...
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: oh dear your using for a 20TB volume?
<pyrophelia> huh?
<spiky25> you won't have to remember gksudo that way but remember to be careful cause as root you could easily destroy your linux setup in no time at all ...
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: oh looking at scroll back uhmm
<airtonix> spiky25, or you could use a natilus script to do the same thing
<Dyinglight12> hi
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: Don't use Ext4 for large amounts of important data! Data might get currupted even,  that's mentioned in the 9.10 release notes.
<Dyinglight12> i need majoir help
<robbmunson> !ask | Dyinglight12
<ubottu> Dyinglight12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spiky25> sebsebseb what would be the best way to install ubuntu offline and get my wireless working directly without an internet access ?
<pyrophelia> sebsebseb, it needs to be 60TB but I'm having trouble getting past 16. ubuntu must not have updated the e2fsck tool
<Dyinglight12> i need help with unetbootin
<Dyinglight12> if anyone knows wat that is :P
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: XFS would probably be a better choice in your case, it's been around much longer, so way more stable.  etc
<robbmunson> Dyinglight12: just ask your question, im sure someone will be able to help..
<theadmin> Dyinglight12: Well, not a place to ask... PM me, I can help.
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: or maybe even Ext3 in your case, but I woudn't trust Ext4 for what your doing
<pyrophelia> yea but not as fast
<theadmin> Dyinglight12: Unetbootin is hardly related to Ubuntu at all, you see :D
<gotmilk82> pyrophelia: I run XFS and it works really well..
<pyrophelia> sebsebseb, ext3 doesn't support volumes larger than 16TB
<spiky25> airtonix: yep on linux there's almost everytime many ways to do something more than 10 ways sometimes so I just tell the easiest to peoples ...
<gotmilk82> I use it to record two movies, convert 2/3 more and play one....works fine
<netyire> hello! how do I set the owner of a folder?
<gotmilk82> chown
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: and I quite like Ext4 myself, well I did with Ubuntu 9.04,  I got speed improvements when / was done  in it, but wasn't perfectly stable there.  with 9.10 it seems Ext3 and Ext4 for just standard install it doesn't really matter.
<robbmunson> netyire: chown
<netyire> thank you!
<gotmilk82> np
<spiky25> 16 TB omg big server !!!
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: it's a server?
<pyrophelia> technically 60TB
<sebsebseb> !reiser |  pyrophelia
<ubottu> pyrophelia: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<airtonix> spiky25, its easy : 1 ) http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Misc/root-nautilus-here 2) save as : ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/root-nautilus-scripts
<pyrophelia> na, just my home theater system.
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: don't know if resier would be a good choice, but yeah XFS,  riser, etc
<spiky25> 60 TB omg I would be ok for a lifetime with this or almost ...
<gotmilk82> pyrophelia that is exactly what I am doing here....xfs seems to do fine
<pyrophelia> hmmm
<scunizi>  spiky25 backups would be a pain
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: Ext4 is  not exactly 100% stable yet, or as far as I know anyway, let's put it that way
<pyrophelia> and actually no I was kidding, this is for a hd video production server
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: hence why I woudn't trust it with big data files that I really want to be sure to keep
<spiky25> airtonix > PCmanFM = apt://pcmanfm in firefox (ubuntu variants only)
<pyrophelia> so speed is very important to me
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: at this time
<airtonix> spiky25,why do i want another file manager when nautilus does it?
<yadudoc> Hi, I just copied an ubuntu repository from a mirror onto my external drive. Does anyone know how to add it to synaptic ?
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: the release notes for 9.10 even mentioned a possible data curruption bug, last time I looked
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: with Ext4
<Random832> pyrophelia, are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<pyrophelia> think I might have to change, thanks for the input
<pyrophelia> 64
<Random832> I'm finding some stuff online that implies that fsck supports >16TB only on 64
<sebsebseb> !notes | pyrophelia
<ubottu> pyrophelia: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Random832> but i guess that's wrong or something - who knows
<shaun> anyone know where to find good co-location deals ?
<pyrophelia> I've read that as well but I'm on a 64bit system
<shaun> :O
<rww> !ot | shaun
<ubottu> shaun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iflema> yadudoc: a line of text begining with deb? if so >> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<airtonix> !info nautilus-gksu | hoxha
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: well people say that, can get all the proper advantages of Ext4 with XFS
<ubottu> hoxha: nautilus-gksu (source: gksu): privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<pyrophelia> amazon C2 offers ubuntu 9.10 cloud support, but its kinda pricy
<gotmilk82> sebsebseb do you know anything about laptops and ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> gotmilk82: not much other than how wireless is usually an issue for people, oh and maybe sound as well
<Geoffrey2> can anyone point me to documentation about the indicator applet?  supposedly it's installed, but it's not being displayed
<hoxha> when i type in gksudo  what is that do?
<rahilm> I want to merge two adjacent NTFS partitions, anyone knows how to do it
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: Ubuntu Desktop Edition or Server?
<pyrophelia> server
<sebsebseb> ok that's what I thought
<airtonix> hoxha, have a read oif the sudo page at help.ubuntu.com
<airtonix> !sudo | hoxha
<ubottu> hoxha: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sebsebseb> !server |  pyrophelia
<ubottu> pyrophelia: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<sacarlson> how do you configure dibbler-server to setup address range?
<gotmilk82> sebsebseb lol....do you know if ubuntu saves any information about the different docking stations it encounters?
<Kage_Jittai> qustion, is there a command in dpkg to check and make sure all files are setup correctly?
<sebsebseb> gotmilk82: no
<spiky25> nautilus is heavy more than pcmanfm that's all ...
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: maybe you should be on 8.04 really
<airtonix> hoxha, if you want to be able to right click and gain root access to a folder in nautilus then you need the nautilus-gksu package
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: 8.04 with XFS maybe?
<Kage_Jittai> I deleted a file by accident, no idea what package it belongs to, and now some programs won't run correctly
<pyrophelia> I'm just going to reformat with xfs. ext4 is still to buggy
<spiky25> still a matter of choice tough ...
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: then you would need a seperate /boot partition for the old Grub as well, since you used XFS
<airtonix> spiky25, moot point since it's already installed
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: /boot  in Ext3  that will do it
<pyrophelia> how so? the boot disk isn't connected to the raid what so ever
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: oh I am on about the desktop version here, but I assume it's also the case for the server
<gotmilk82> sebsebseb pyrophelia my home theater box is on  8.10 ubuntu with mythtv on it
<sacarlson> any one have any luck with dibbler-server for dhcpv6 serving?
<gotmilk82> with xfs
<spiky25> airtonix I use minimal everytime so I choose all my softwares between all ubuntu variants as I want and need ...
<airtonix> spiky25, so you're assuming that others do to?
<sebsebseb> pyrophelia: I guess do what  gotmilk82 says :D
<sacarlson> or know where to go to ask about dhcpv6 on another IRC or web?
<spiky25> airotnix nope I suggest a way that's all
<gotmilk82> okay...what keyboard is a US m a b?
<spiky25> try ext2 for /boot as it don't need journalizing, 32 to 100 Mo should be enough depending or your needs ...
<sebsebseb> spiky25: pyrophelia   Ext2 for boot that sounds more like it
<hoxha> look what i am doing is trying to get a skin for amsn, when i download zip package and try to move it to my file system it says You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/amsn/skins"
<sacarlson> sudo nautilus is what I used that is the command in botton on top my screen
<sebsebseb> hoxha: AMSN hmm
<hoxha> yes
<sebsebseb> !msn |  hoxha
<ubottu> hoxha: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sebsebseb> no wrong stupid factoid
<Newbie-Widget> i read 9.10 isnt that great, some place reviewed it and it always crashed .. is that the case now ?
<sebsebseb> hoxha: Kmess and Emesene are also nice
<airtonix> hoxha, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<spiky25> emesene now accept webcams also you could try it ...
<spiky25> kopete will be better suited for kde users ...
<sebsebseb> hoxha: I haven't tried emesene yet or did I, but forgot. anyway I will soon, and not in Ubuntu, and I have been told it's good by quite a lot of people
<sacarlson> Newbie-Widget: I got it running ubuntu 9.10 in vertualbox ok
<hoxha> yes it is
<spiky25> without a webcam need, pidgin and empathy seem more decents to use ...
<pyrophelia> what package do I need to install to format, grow, shrink xfs volumes?
<sacarlson> ﻿Newbie-Widget: but I think I had problems on my laptop when I tried it there something with the video drivers
<airtonix> hoxha, sacarlson reasons why you don't use sudo on graphical apps mentioned in the link i posted
<hoxha> im just trying to get a skin thats all
<hoxha> yeah
<airtonix> hoxha, did you install nautilus-gksu ?
<Newbie-Widget> sacarlson: ic..ic, thnx :)
<sebsebseb> there should be a factoid that mentions the programs that can do MSN on Ubuntu,  that's what I wanted earlier, but there isn't one it seems
<ne171pro> VENUS PROJECT
<ne171pro> ?
<hoxha> hold on not yet
<airtonix> hoxha, i am assuming of course that you are running standard ubuntu with gnome
<sebsebseb> hoxha: it might be a bit buggy, it's closed source only made by one guy, and written in Java, but there's also Mercury Messenger, which can do most MSN features and it's own stuff here and there
<spiky25> sacarlson if you have an old ati before ati radeon hd2000 stay with the open source drivers if using ubuntu 9.04 or more
<hoxha> i guss i am
<hoxha> yes
<sebsebseb> hoxha: that's also not in the repo
<sebsebseb> !ot |  ne171pro
<ubottu> ne171pro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sacarlson> spiky25: seems I had a few other problems with ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop even with all open source
<sebsebseb> ne171pro: not sure what your after also
<spiky25> mercury has it made a lot better in 2 years cause it wasn't so good before ?
<Newbie-Widget> can anyone give me some names of pre made USB boot cd;s ?
<airtonix> hoxha, 1) install nautilus-gksu 2) log out then back in 3) navigate to /usr/share/amsn4) right click skins folder and choose 'open as administrator 5) do your stuff with your skins files
<sacarlson> spiky25: even when I tried just vga
<yadudoc> iflema, no its not a line of deb... I have an entire mirror copied..
<sebsebseb> spiky25: I haven't used it recently
<hoxha> ok
<yadudoc> iflema, hence there are lots of folders and I think packeages from intrepid onwards are there
<iflema> yadudoc: are you going to use on a machine with ni inet?
<iflema> no
<sacarlson> anyone know where to find info on dhcpv6 server?
<spiky25> sacarlson I will never buy an ati or intel onboard chipset again, I'm sold to nvidia you can put a price tag on me ... lol
<nightfrog> sacarlson: google.com?
<sacarlson> spiky25: yes I like nvidia that's what I have also
<iflema> yadudoc: itll be a line in /etc/apt/sources.list that is required
<sebsebseb> spiky25: $1 ?
<bodi> good evening all
<sacarlson> nightfrog:  tried that, that's why I'm here
<datakid_> I still can't seem to upgrade to Karmic. Neither disk works during boot, and after boot I get "An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'karmic' is not supported with this tool."
<sebsebseb> datakid_: you have to upgrade through 9.04 first
<reactor> guys how to add delay to startup application?
<wgrant> datakid_: You cannot upgrade directly to Karmic. You must first upgrade to Jaunty.
<spiky25> lol put 1000$ on a nvidia card worth 100$ I will buy it even if you give me a 3000$ worth ati card ...
<iflema> yadudoc: or system/administration/software sources
<datakid_> sebsebseb, wgrant I'd rather just reinstall. But they karmic disks are not being discovered ?
<sacarlson> datakid:  I'm sold on ubuntu 8.04,  I only play above that version in vertualbox
<bodi> ? when you have time thanx
<yadudoc> iflema, okay... will something like deb file:////media/Data/ubuntu karmic main universe restricted multiverse    work ?
<datakid_> bodi, did you have a question?
<bodi> yes
<sebsebseb> datakid_: md5sum/sha1sum your ISO
<sebsebseb> datakid_: to make sure the ISO is good
<iflema> yadudoc: yeah... im lookin it up now... good question....
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | datakid_
<ubottu> datakid_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<datakid_> sebsebseb, both md5sums have been perfect
<iflema> yadudoc: ya can have http ftp cdrom etc
<sebsebseb> datakid_: burn the CD a bit slower, and make sure your burning the contents of the ISO to CD, not the ISO itself
<datakid_> sebsebseb, I burnt it as slow as possible, and it's not a disc with an .iso file on it :)
<sebsebseb> datakid_: what is it then USB?
<sebsebseb> datakid_: oh nevermind
<sebsebseb> datakid_: make sure the computer is able to boot from CD drive, also you could install from USB etc
<bodi> i just installed ububtu 9 and noticed there are not many dvd riping programs avaliable for distros so tried all of the ones on the drop down and not one works any suddestions
<datakid_> no, it's a disc created _from_ the iso, but is not a disc with ubuntu-desktop.iso as the only file :)
<yadudoc> iflema, honestly isn't that kindof lame.... they are not supporting anything besides cdroms for local file system
<sacarlson> datakid_: you can install the ISO file direct into vertualbox and try it out to see if it works before you burn a disk
<datakid_> bodi, k3b?
<sebsebseb> datakid_: ok that's probably the problem then
<iflema> yadudoc: nah.. ya can do what you ask.... just i forget
<sebsebseb> datakid_: I meant the contents of the ISO, if  you have any other files on there as well
<yadudoc> iflema, i think I need to download packages.bz also from the mirror .. but i wonder what if the packages on the mirror changed in between
<Baconheart> where are the netbook remix IMG files?  I can only find ISO
<datakid_> sebsebseb, what is? oh, yeah, the cdrom is filled with files - it looks like an install disk
<sebsebseb> datakid_: right, and only Ubuntu's files yes?
<iflema> yadudoc: why... may i ask you wan twhole mirror
<datakid_> sebsebseb, yep
<researcher1> how to uninstall a program?
<spiky25> sacarlson when you're stucking yourself on a ubuntu LTS version like that it's time to learn better, try Archlinux by Chakra live cd, you will have the most up-to-date distro, lightweight and fast, you will learn a lot more about linux and even if you return to another distro that knowledge will follow you for a lifetime ...
<sebsebseb> datakid_: should boot up then, as long as your computer is able to boot from CD's still
<bodi> yes i tried it and ot locks up on start
<datakid_> when I go into the bios it tells me that the cdrom boot option is first, but that it is (not present)
<sebsebseb> researcher1: sudo apt-get remove programname or if you want to do config files as well  sudo apt-get purge programname
<qwebirc95333> howto install driver modem usb ZTE mf628 on ubuntu 9.10
<Baconheart> anyone know where are the netbook remix IMG files are?  I can only find ISO downloads.
<airtonix> researcher1, how did you install it?
<sacarlson> spiky25: ok I'll try that on vertualbox too
<spiky25> bodi no linux software rip protected dvds that's maybe your problem ... (as I know for now ...)
<jacquesdupontd_> hi
<sacarlson> I like to try them all but I don't want to bring down my network when I play
<jacquesdupontd_> i'm searching somethings to paste .xtm
<bodi> is k3b as capable as dvd fab also?
<yadudoc> iflema, I "have" the whole mirror something past some 100Gb
<researcher1> installed through synaptic
<jacquesdupontd_> like xtremsplit but i'm not finding at all, and the version given on the site is not working
<iflema> yadudoc: one can generate a packeges file if so needed... but is it really
<airtonix> researcher1, then thats where you'll uninstall it from
<jacquesdupontd_> please help me it makes 20 minutes i'm doing it
<sebsebseb> researcher1: ok well you can remove in synaptic,  or remove using the terminal with the command/s  I gave
<researcher1> ok.
<bragoo> dose anyone know if there is a channel for Debris-Linux?
<iflema> yadudoc: yeah... why?
<bodi> ok thanks
<spiky25> sacarlson archlinux isn't good for virtualbox virtual machine as I remember ...
<airtonix> researcher1, either using synaptic or like was previously mentioned : using apt-get remove <package-name>
<researcher1> ok
<yadudoc> iflema, i copied the mirror when I went to IITM that institution has a mirror, just the matter of an ftp download
<spiky25> too lightweight and slipstreamed maybe ...
<airtonix> researcher1, remember that using apt-get remove will require sudo infron of it
<iflema> yadudoc: yeah but it goes stale
<yadudoc> iflema, I'm getting a local mirror in my college...
<iflema> just use web.......
<sebsebseb> researcher1: and synaptic can't be open when using those commands, or you will get an error message
<researcher1> can removing a package affect the other, i mean shared files as in Windows XP?
<Baconheart> this is making me suicidal.  why hide the IMG files?
<scunizi>  /quit
<iflema> yadudoc: oh fun..... you have some homework to do
<sebsebseb> researcher1: shoudn't do
<researcher1> thats nice to hear
<sebsebseb> researcher1: well if you remove samba for example, you woudn't be able to access   files on XP like that etc
<yadudoc> iflema, no... most packages don't change often right... u can take a diff and update the ones that need to be changed.. there must be some way to do that
<spiky25> how to remove a package/software/game the command line (CLI) way in the terminal > sudo apt-get remove packagename
<losha> bragoo: google says no. but there is a user forum...
<researcher1> but other prgrams will work?
<iflema> yadudoc: gotta step for min....
<bragoo> losha: tnx
<sebsebseb> researcher1: normalely if you remove a program from Ubuntu, it won't effect other programs
<sebsebseb> researcher1: well unless they are in the same group or whatever as in dependancies one needing the other etc
<researcher1> that really very good
<rob_> hello, I'm looking for a cusomizable chat program for ubuntu that doesn't use the MSN network, yahoo, or google chat, are there any good recomendations for person to person chat programs/networks like this?
<sebsebseb> researcher1: oh and sometimes if removing programs it might want to remove ubuntu-desktop as well, but  that's ok to do,  it's just when your doing an upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu you might want that installed,  so you get all of the next one
<sebsebseb> researcher1: if I am correct about that second bit anyway
<rob_> *that are also usable by someone using windows XP
<spiky25> sebsebseb: is there a way to install a wireless drivers and firmware without internet ???
<sebsebseb> spiky25: yes
<bragoo> rob_: have u tried Pidgin?
<sebsebseb> spiky25: or no
<sebsebseb> spiky25: ,but ndiswrapper can be done on the Live CD, if I remember correctly
<researcher1> how do i determine dependencies? autochecking possible?
<datakid_> sebsebseb, the disk installs fine on the virtual box. Does that mean I have a problem with my bios (ie, not finding cdrom drive during boot)
<spiky25> how ? do broadcom-wl or broadcom STA still included and working after install on 9.10 as 9.04 was ?
<sebsebseb> rob_: Empathy is the default mutli protocall network program, there's also Pidgin and Kopete
<sebsebseb> rob_: Empathy the default  for Karmic/9.10
<sebsebseb> datakid_: you probably need to go into the bios and change the boot order then
<rob_> I think more I'm looking for a network that isn't msn yahoo or google
<sebsebseb> datakid_: so it boots from CD first then if it can't find one the hard disk
<chilli0> Hello , For some reason my other ubuntu computer isnt showing up in my network
<chilli0> Noting is only my self
<datakid_> that's what I was saying - the boot order is correct, but for some reason, next to 1. CDROM it says (not present)
<sacarlson> spiky25: bummer about not working in virtualbox but I see it has a USB flash disk version.  I might like to try that.
<spiky25> I checked but some bugs seem to talk about it so I wanna be sure to be ok ...
<rob_> I liked Galaxiam, but I seem to miss a lot of msgs that come through the msn netword
<rob_> network*
<sebsebseb> rob_: I am not sure what that is, but if it's a WIndows program which I assume it is, you may be able to Wine it
<ranjan_> hello every body .. i am wondering with one thing is there any rss reader in ubuntu 9.10 that can use lib- notifiction demon for displaying any notification ... any wor's could be of great help for me ....;)
<researcher1> I have a computer lab with 30 pcs. I want to do networking 1 as server ( teacher terminal). Shall I go for Samba or what?
<spiky25> sacarlson I said to you that Archlinux and Chakra (Archlinux live cd installer project) don't work in virtualbox ...
<sebsebseb> researcher1: Samba is for file sharing, and there's NFS and SCP and what not as well.  and then other programs for other types of networking
<sacarlson> spiky25: yes I saw that. but It says it works on USB disk
<bodi> thats a live boot i thik
<researcher1> I just want italc to work initially and moodle
<sacarlson> spiky25: is the usb disk version working on your Archlinux?
<bllz> Does anybody have experience with mythbuntu and IR blaster configuration (everybody is afk in #ubuntu-mythtv)?
<sebsebseb> researcher1: you want to do what exactly?
<researcher1> Im teaching to 30 studnet sin my computer lab
<spiky25> try your luck then, archlinux is worth a lot of troubles as it work really well after and it's a rolling release so no version change just update it ...
<researcher1> they occupy individual pc and do program in c or autocad
<rob_> thanks for all the msgs, I think I'll see what else pidgen can do for me :)
<sacarlson> researcher1: samba is cool for shareing files.
<researcher1> these pcs r in XP
<researcher1> Im on one terminal
<sebsebseb> !ssh > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !vnc  > researcher1
<researcher1> wanna see their desktops and talk to them thrugh headphone
<sebsebseb> researcher1: ah ha
<sebsebseb> yeah
<sebsebseb>  ok
<sebsebseb> VNC then
<sebsebseb> or FreeNX
<FloodBot1> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<researcher1> Im in a small lab which ic simpe LAN
<sebsebseb> !vnc > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<researcher1> LAN is already done
<researcher1> ubottu I have seen ur message n will work accordingly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> researcher1: ok if it's over a LAN, you don't need to do it over SSH,  it's when using over the Internet VNC should be done over VNC to make secure
<sacarlson> researcher1: ya VNC is what you want so you can see what the student('s) is doing
<acer_> yo yo
<sebsebseb> researcher1: done over VNC,  uhmm done over SSH when using over Internet
<researcher1> but then what type of networking server do i install to enable VNC to work?
<dpic> My webcam seems to work fine other than using it with flash. After allowing a website to access my webcam through flash, it works for a second, but there's no sound. Then the image freezes, and the webcam doesn't work until i reboot my machine. Any ideas on what's causing this?
<sebsebseb> researcher1: a VNC client on Windows
<researcher1> ok
<sebsebseb> or uhmm the server uh
<bllz> dpic:  linux generally does not play nice with flash
<researcher1> shall I b able to see more desktops at a time?
<spiky25> but vinaigre vnc software isn't preinstalled on ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> researcher1: yes
<dpic> bllz: yet i can't find this specific internet on google or the forums
<researcher1> thats great
<researcher1> I think my issue is almost solved
<bllz> dpic:  you can't find what?
<researcher1> Im not in lab now but on working day I will do it soon
<sebsebseb> spiky25: yes it is
<bllz> researcher1:  for what it's worth, ive always been happy with tightvnc
<spiky25> dpic update to the latest flash beta or alpha and cross your fingers ...
<sacarlson> researcher1:  I know I've used one of the ubuntu (not default install) packages to vnc to windows XP before.
<dpic> spiky25: already done
<researcher1> whats tightvnc?
<bllz> researcher1:  its a vnc client for windows
<sebsebseb> researcher1: a VNC client/server or uhmm both for Windows one of them
<bllz> they also have a server, I believe
<cfedde> see also ultravnc
<sebsebseb> vnc 4 viewer for WIndows or whatever it is, that's good
<researcher1> sacarlson please clarify further
<sebsebseb> the free edition
<nodakotor> PUlseaudio gives some problem in gaming, is there any way to tell an application to use alsa-oss instead?
<sacarlson> researcher1: tightvnc is one that I have used I think on XP
<researcher1> studnets should not be able to control my desktop but vice vers should be possible
<sebsebseb> researcher1: yes of course
<sebsebseb> researcher1: you connect to their computers etc
<bllz> researcher1:  yeah just make sure the vnc server is on the student's computer and not yours lol
<spiky25> researsher tightvnc is the best app for that his choice can't be better for both ...
<researcher1> by VNC?
<spiky25> vnc = virtual network connection
<researcher1> howw do i find tightvnc? install?
<bllz> google
<bllz> researcher1:  google tightvnc
<silverfin> how do i use IRC commands with empathy?
<researcher1> command line? for tightvnc?
<spiky25> www.google.com/linux search it there
<sebsebseb> researcher1: there are a few vnc clients for Windows, looks like you should do a bit of research
<silverfin> Entering them on the input box doesn't seem to work
<bllz> researcher1:  i must have hopped in on this issue a bit late.  Your studens are all on ubuntu?
<researcher1> ok spiyk25
<silverfin> anybody?
<iflema> yadudoc: nice project ya got going, there are official ways... good luck
<airtonix> researcher1, http://marc-abramowitz.com/archives/2006/02/17/tightvnc-on-ubuntu/
<researcher1> my studnets on XP
<itamarjp1> someone can explain for me how to install the new version of transmission in ubuntu ? I need to edit sources.list ?
<silverfin> anybody here using empathy?
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: uh the date in the url?
<airtonix> researcher1, you also have freenx as an alternative option
<airtonix> !search freenx
<ubottu> Found: nx, vnc, freenx
<sebsebseb> ardchoille: wrong one
<researcher1> i dont know freenx
<bllz> researcher1:  then you would google tightvnc and install the server executable to each computer
<airtonix> !info freenx
<ubottu> Package freenx does not exist in karmic
<sebsebseb> airtonix: see above that was for you
<researcher1> compared to tightvnc hows it?
<spiky25> itamarjp can I suggest you to try deluge software first ?
<bllz> researcher1:  and you'll be using ubuntu, then?
<sacarlson> researcher1:  I think I used xtightvncviewer on my Ubuntu side so to install #apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<itamarjp1> spiky25: how ?
<researcher1> how
<spiky25> apt://deluge in firefox
<bllz> researcher1:  if you're using ubuntu, i'd recommend the default vnc client
<itamarjp1> spiky25:  I am running ubuntu in sheevaplug , there are no firefox
<researcher1> whats deluge?
<bllz> !deluge|reseacher1
<ubottu> reseacher1: deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<n8tuser> !hamachi | researcher1
<bllz> and it's a damn good one too!
<researcher1> i too feel vnc would be gud though I know neither vnc nor freenx
<spiky25> ok rtorrent will be more suited for cli commands for it
<sacarlson> researcher1: bllz:  I think bllz is correct as far a viewer I think the built in one will work too.
<silverfin> Anybody here on empathy?
<airtonix> researcher1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<researcher1> bllz is for what?
<sebsebseb> researcher1: well find out about the vnc clients and servers for WIndows that's a start
<spiky25> deluge is the more near to an open source utorrent if you prefer but I don't do in command line ...
<bllz> researcher1:  don't make this complicated because it's really not =)  Install the tightvnc server on the student's computers and then use the default vnc client in ubuntu to control them
<bllz> researcher1:  and bllz is a corruption of "balls"
<researcher1> ok bllz
<itamarjp1> spiky25: any other suggestion ?
<spiky25> silverfin try pidgin if empathy is too hard for you ...
<researcher1> i will try it in labs tomorrow n report here. Can i pm the sucess to you personally
<bllz> researcher1:  I understand the temptation to want to carefully compare all your options, but really, vnc clients are all the same
<itamarjp1> spiky25: I am using sheevaplug (openplug.org)
<bllz> same with servers
<bllz> and the default ubuntu one is great
<researcher1> right bllz
<silverfin> spiky25: It's not that anything is hard, I just can't seem to find where to enter IRC commands.
<researcher1> agree with hat off to care n concern
<bllz> haha =)
<spiky25> itamarjp1 for the sheeva plug as it use cli commands only try rtorrent or transmission ...
<silverfin> spiky25: IRC commands on the input box doesn't seem to work.
<spiky25> rtorrent is more used in cli mostly
<itamarjp1> spiky25: I want to use transmission because of the webpage
<bllz> itamarjp1:  they have a webUI for rtorrent too
<airtonix> itamarjp1, rtorrent has web interfaces too
<n8tuser> bllz-> i dont believe the default one allows for resumable vnc session
<silverfin> spiky25: may I know how I can send IRC commands?
<spiky25> rtorrent also have a web UI
<itamarjp1> airtonix: ok, I just want transmission 1.7
<airtonix> itamarjp1, in fact transmission, deluge both have their own web interfaces
<spiky25> silverfin I don't use empathy sorry
<sacarlson> ok no one can help me with my dhcpv6 configuration problem?   I think I'm back to google.
<bllz> airtonix, spiky25:  do you know if rtorrent supports socks proxies for trackers yet?
<silverfin> Anybody here using empathy?
<pshr_> hello, After i click on upgrade in update manager it starts to download files and all of a sudden i get this error Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<bllz> silverfin:  nope, i'm so used to pidgin i just installed that
<itamarjp1> airtonix:  ii  transmission-daemon                    1.51-0ubuntu3
<silverfin> Afterall it's the default IRC client.
<itamarjp1> airtonix:  I just want the version 1.7
<bllz> pshr_:  did you add any 3rd party repositories?
<spiky25> airtonix deluge won't do as a sheeva plug a lightweight 100$us server without a GUI interface ...
<spiky25> is
<pshr_> yeah bllz i do have third party repos
<pshr_> like that of googles and few more i guess
<airtonix> spiky25, sheeva-what-now?
<bllz> pshr_: then most likely you didn't import a gpg key for those servers so ubuntu is warning you that you have no way of ensuring that the packages are, indeed, coming from said servers
<itamarjp1> airtonix: http://openplug.org/
<bllz> pshr_:  the solution is to go over your 3rd party repos and add the relevant GPG keys.  There are usually instructions on the repository's homepage
<spiky25> sheeva plug > google it
<airtonix> itamarjp1, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<pshr_> is there a way to over come that... like can i make it through upgrade with out those errors
<bllz> pshr_: the most common culprits are winehq and medibuntu
<airtonix> spiky25, why do i want to google it?
<pshr_> thanks bllz
<pshr_> :)
<itamarjp1> airtonix:  cat /etc/debian_version -> 5.0
<spiky25> it's for your knowledge mostly
<airtonix> itamarjp1, lsb_release -d
<bllz> np, pshr_
<itamarjp1> airtonix:  Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<spiky25> any bug report for broadcom b4311 rev 01 on ubuntu 9.10 ???
<flexible> hey, i just installed cairo dock
<spiky25> itamarjp1 rtorrent should be better for you as more used worldwide ...
<flexible> how do i launch it
<bllz> flexible:  try alt+F2 and type "cairo"
<bllz> i think that's it
<flexible> cairo-dock
<flexible> thanks
<o2o> hello
<o2o> anyone here
<helllllllo> who can say story
<qwebirc95333> howto install driver modem usb ZTE mf628 on ubuntu 9.10
<spiky25> story !!!
<helllllllo> story...
<airtonix> itamarjp1, http://www.getdeb.net/software/Transmission
<spiky25> usb modem ? outch
<helllllllo> story,story,say story
<airtonix> itamarjp1, but its for 9.10. also not sure why you want transmission on a headless machine
<spiky25> hello ? enough ok ?
<hoxha> how do i start the hole paltalk installing  for ubuntu, because am trying to get paltalk on ubuntu?? anyone knows how to look for the best way to get it
<bllz> hellllllllo:  go to #troll please
<flexible> does ubuntu have much support for laptop's wireless cards? is there a site that has this information?
<bllz> flexible:  you should look up your specific adapter on the community documentation page
<spiky25> helllllllo: go to #ilovebeingadickhead it's better !!! omg ...
<SuperMiguel> flexible, what card you have?
<bllz> !wifi|flexible
<ubottu> flexible: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bllz> flexible:  once you've taken a look at the information there, we'll be able to help you mroe because you'll likely have some more specific questions =)
<flexible> i don't - i'm planning on buying a laptop and want to make sure i buy one that has full support for the card, as it will be used at uni next year
<spiky25> flexible > google.com/linux linlap
<flexible> alright
<flexible> thanks
<bllz> spiky25:  I think #unfunny might actually be where he belongs lol
<spiky25> if you know the terminal do lspci and tell the network card line here only
<_madruga> spiky25, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<o2o> hello, in ubuntu, i wrote a C++ program that use STL vector, but it compiles error
<bllz> flexible:  ever look at system76 computers?
<spiky25> bllz: true true !!! (budweiser publicity)
<lucas___> i cant start gdm on boot... this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/340348/
<flexible> no i haven't
<hoxha> dose anyone how do to start installing paltalk on to ubuntu, because i am trying to get paltalk on to it
<lucas___> i think ive modify something wrong on gdm... http://paste.ubuntu.com/340348/
<bllz> flexible:  Full disclosure -- I own one but i'm not affeliated witht he company
<bllz> flexible:  they make compuers (including laptops) that are designed around ubuntu
<bllz> and they write drivers if open source drivers aren't available or adequate
<spiky25> flexible > dell mini 10v > www.ubuntumini.com the best choice for you ...
<flexible> ah really
<bllz> flexible:  www.system76.com  maybe you'll find something you like
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<flexible> ugh..
<flexible> wonderufl
<SuperMiguel> ?
<goose> !ops | tex is DCC spamming
<ubottu> tex is DCC spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<spiky25> it run windows xp, 7, linux, osx86 and even google chrome OS nice for a netbook ...
<ShadeS> hey, I don't know if there is a #ubuntustudio but it shouldn't matter at this stage of the install. I have a hard disk that I split in half (win32/ubuntustudio). I plan to encrypt this disk. I'm not sure if I should go ahead and do that with true crypt in windows or if I have other options to explore..?
<syn-ack> !ops Tex | spamming
<flexible> anyway bllz: thanks for the suggestions, i'll look into whether they sell them in australia anywhere...
<spiky25> flexible check for the dell model that I said
<nameless|> Can we get a ban on Tex for spamming dcc sends?
<itamarjp1> airtonix: thanks
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<celthunder> tex kid stop bein an idiot
<River_Rat> Is there an ops channel for this channel?
<celthunder> nameless|, yeah he just did it to me too
<tt> hehe
<syn-ack> River_Rat, #ubuntu-ops
<ne171pro> send me a cool theme If u got one
<lucas___> pleeease cant access ubuntu!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/340348/
<spiky25> just ignore him > /ignore username
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<lucas___> pleeease cant access ubuntu!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/340348/
<bllz> hello?
<bllz> yay!
<spiky25> ne171pro > www.ubuntumini.com check there ...
<locatesri> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu, Installed Ubuntu 8.04 some time back, when Iam trying to view movies from websites the system hangs up, I  have to restart my machine using the restart button,Can anyone help me with this
<bllz> locatesri:  are they flash videos?
<locatesri> no it is not flash
<locatesri> normal movies
<bllz> locatesri:  hmm. you'll have to give us a better description of the problem.  run your web browser from a terminal and recreate the crash conditions, then post the errors you get in the terminal to pastebin
<spiky25> locatesri youtube ???
<bllz> spiky25:  he said it wasn't flash
<bllz> but then again, some people aren't clear on what flash is =)
<spiky25> websites like youtube are flash videos ...
<bllz> wow, the floodbot army has arrived
<bllz> locatesri:  yeah what website was it?
<locatesri> let me get the link
<spiky25> some use silverlight sometimes but you could use moonlight for that ...
<ShadeS> anyone catch my question?
<Voss> bllz, some people dont know the difference between windows and office. I had people telling me that had Windows 2007!
<eclipse_> who is tex?
<bllz> Voss:  lol you make a good point
<Dasda> is it better to install ubuntu then windows xp or install windowsxp and then ubuntu? I am looking to dual boot on a new hdd
<bllz> eclipse_:  tex is successful troll
<bllz> Dasda:  windows then ubuntu
<spiky25> if not sure, use the mplayer plugin with the good codec and it may work ...
<eclipse_> I just got a dcc flood from him. ><
<wgrant> Dasda: Windows then Ubuntu, as otherwise Windows will overwrite your MBR and leave you unable to boot Ubuntu.
<bllz> Dasda:  grub will automatically detect the XP installation and autoconfigure the boot options
<spiky25> xp then ubuntu
<iflema>  ShadeS: do you plan on encrypting the linux half?
 * silverfin "test"
<spiky25> no grub setup to do that way ...
<bllz> ShadeS:  I missed it, can you repeat?
<bllz> eclipse_:  i think he's already been manhandled
<flexible> what is the difference in the package manager between removal and complete removal?
<the_file> um
<wgrant> flexible: Complete removal (aka. purge) also removes configuration settings.
<the_file> is running photoshop cs4 on ubuntu possible without vm?????????
<bllz> flexible:  complete removal removes config files as well
<bllz> the_file:  did you look into wine?
<wgrant> flexible: Although note that it's only *system* configuration settings. Your personal settings will remain.
<Dasda> aaah ok guys, Is there a page on the site that explains how to do it? I can ofcourse google it if it seems im lazy but I thought i'd ask if someone has a good guide on how to do it. I've never dual booted before. I have a really crappy computer and love the fact ubuntu is safe on internet
<Hajuu> Hi, i'm trying to setup samba, but when I try to connect from my windows 7 computer, it seems like even though as my username I enter 'hajuu' it tries to use 'MICHAEL1\hajuu' as my username. Which is wrong obviously.
<svs`> help..a recent upgrade has borked my laptop keyboard and touchpad. anyone else have the same issue? any possible fixes? I get an error "Could not find core pointer device" in Xorg.0.log
<Hajuu> Any ideas?
<spiky25> removal = software only, complete = software + configuration
<locatesri> http://www.tubekolly.com/
<locatesri> This is the site
<wgrant> Dasda: Just install Windows then Ubuntu. The Ubuntu installer will walk you through it.
<bllz> Dasda:  don't bother.  Install XP, and then when you install ubuntu, pick the option to resizze your drive and install ubuntu next to xp.  the rest will be done automagically.  it's that simple
<Voss> svs, go back to the earlier kernel in the grub menu
<svs`> i am on karmic
<skellington> hey guys, im sure some of you know of jolicloud, a variant of ubuntu directed at netbooks. well i tried it out and it feels too barebones for my taste, however it has working drivers for my wifi card. is there anyway i can get these drivers into ubuntu?
<locatesri> From this site I was trying to play some live tv channels, when my system hangs
<spiky25> cs4 work on ubuntu but is a pain to setup with wine ...
<svs`> Voss...thanks
<svs`> will try that
<Dasda> wgrant and bllz, thanks guys
<the_file> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bllz> Dasda:  no problem!
<bllz> the_file:  there it is =)
<ploceidae> skellington, which wifi card?
<spiky25> svs' > check xorg.conf settings
<skellington> atheros something. i dont remember exactly.
<bllz> the_file:  i recommend you check google for tutorials
<Voss> skellington, did you try ubuntu netbook remix and it not have the drivers?
<Voss> skellington btw, which netbook do you have
<ploceidae> ploceidae, which netbook do you have?
<spiky25> skellington > ndiswrapper + windows drivers
<hackel> Anyone else have a problem with Ubuntu's icedtea6-plugin not showing up in Firefox 3.6?
<skellington> voss yes, ive tried many distros, unr being one of them, and the only ones that have worked so far were jolicloud and moblin
<Brandon> hello ubuntu dwellers!!! I have an interesting topic for you. during the installation of Virtualbox, I get a funny little error, but it completes the installation like it's nobody's business.  the error code is "no suitable module for running kernel found." this package is being installed to a custom live cd via THIS guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<skellington> voss asus eeepc 1000ha
<Brandon> Any ideas would be helpful
<ShadeS> hey, I don't know if there is a #ubuntustudio but it shouldn't matter at this stage of the install. I have a hard disk that I split in half (win32/ubuntustudio). I plan to encrypt this disk. I'm not sure if I should go ahead and do that with true crypt in windows or if I have other options to explore..?
<skellington> spiky i tried that it didnt work.
<spiky25> locatesri > flash and moonlight could be used check the documentation ...
<Voss> skellington, http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<opticon> webmin has to be one of the coolest things ever
<opticon> this the place to talk about it?
<datakid> skellington, I'm using ubuntu nbr on eeepc 1000H - wifi works fine
<bllz> opticon:  + 1 internets to you
<datakid> skellington, which version of ubuntu aree you using?
<spiky25> webmin user here !!! thumb up dude !!!
<skellington> datakid i was using netbook remix. wifi was the only thing that didnt work
<ploceidae> skellington, kernels later than 2.6.30 should contain ath9k, which is the driver you need
<datakid> skellington, what ploceidae said is true
<augten> hi all, is there any shortcuts for rhythmbox as pressing z/x/c/v to choose play/pause/forward/backward ?
<dark_and_twisty_> I don't know if i'm in the right place but I recently got a new laptop and I don't want to necessarily get rid of my old one but i won't be able to upgrade it to windows 7 so I was thinking of using ubuntu on it. any suggestions etc?
<spiky25> skellington for your netbook what you need of a linux distro ?
<the_file> if you are reading this:   do you know any1 that has run or is running adobe cs4 on ubuntu without vm??
<Voss> dark what do you want to do with your old laptop
<skellington> ill try unr again and if it doesnt work, ill report back.
<nikhil_> dark_and_twisty_: use linux mint, www.linuxmint.com. based on ubuntu + has codecs etc
<the_file> dam
<skellington> spiky25 what do i need? i need a fairly fast booting system.
<Dyinglight12> i have a question about booting something from a usb
<Brandon> hello ubuntu dwellers!!! I have an interesting topic for you. during the installation of Virtualbox, I get a funny little error, but it completes the installation like it's nobody's business. the error code is "no suitable module for running kernel found." this package is being installed to a custom live cd via THIS guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<skellington> spiky25 but i dont want to feel limited to a silly webapp repository.
<Dyinglight12> can i have someone pm me
<dark_and_twisty_> well i'm not sure what I want to do with it, it's really not that good, but i was considering just using it for my hubs, ie always having it connected to the hubs and using my new laptop for most things, though I'm open to suggestions
<spiky25> the_file I have done it before ...
<ploceidae> Dyinglight12, ask here in a concise and straightforward manner
<Voss> dark and twisty what are the specs of your old laptop?
<skellington> also, darn eeebuntu is ugly
<spiky25> skellington check Slitaz 2.0 and Archlinux maybe xpud
<Lasthope106> I'm looking for a graphic calculator program.  Is there such thing for Ubuntu?
<the_file> Im sure there is
<spiky25> skellington Archlinux by Chakra live cd all the way for you, hard but good for a lifetime
<ploceidae> skellington, have you tried Ubuntu proper? it may not boot as fast as the netbook versions but you'll have working WiFi and you can remove startup programs that you don't need.
<Newbie-Widget> does anyone know if Internode hosts Lubuntu ? I had a look but can't see the iso's.. just artwork
<skellington> spiky25 with such a low memory footprint, i assume these distros would not have my drivers
<iflema> dark_and_twisty_ install ubuntu on old laptop.. give it a fair run.. realise how limited you are under windows and then install onto new laptop..... for better peformance.... yeah.
<skellington> plodeidae i have, it did not work. the problem isnt missing drivers but faulty drivers it appears. i should have specified that before
<dark_and_twisty_> my new laptop is a macbook, primarily for the size and portability. i'm just checking the specs of my old laptop, its been so long since i've used it that i've forgotten lol
<ubuntu> Hey guys. Something's come up, for some reason grub no longer detects a file system to boot from. Don't think I made any changes, and don't think there were any updates recently (recently being past day)
<spiky25> Newbie-Widget: just install any ubuntu 9.10 variant then add lubuntu-desktop package from repositories of canontical/ubuntu ...
<iflema> ittl do
<skellington> when i try to connect to any access point, i cannot. they are detected, but i cant connect..
<ploceidae> skellington, what version of Ubuntu? what Linux kernel version?
<ubuntu> Fortunately my /home partition is still there
<Newbie-Widget> spiky25: oh ic, ty :)
<spiky25> skellington you will have to install it manualy but Arch is worth the trouble
<skellington> ploceidae oh gosh, i dont remember. ill try out the new ones tomorrow and see if they work, if not ill just come back here.
<spiky25> 9.10 and more only Newbie-Widget
<skellington> spiky25 yes ive heard great things about it but im not a very motivated person
<spiky25> it take a while before new stuff is added to ubuntu repositories ...
<Newbie-Widget> spiky25: ahh k
<hackel> Anyone know of a PPA building an icedtea6-plugin that is compatible with Firefox 3.6?
<ploceidae> skellington, the only reason i ask is i'm using an EeePC with Ubuntu Karmic, 2.6.31 kernel and had no problems with WiFi
<dark_and_twisty_> bah my old laptop is still turning on.
<skellington> ploceidae what model?
<dark_and_twisty_> so what do you guys like best about ubuntu?
<ploceidae> 900A
<spiky25> skellington just try it by the Chakra live cd on a desktop computer first but it take a while to be perfect with it ...
<ploceidae> so it's actually using a different driver: ath5k
<ploceidae> but still, i don't think there should be issues with ath9k
<iflema> do ya wanna keep the old windows?
<spiky25> icedtea ??? use adobe flash or gnash ...
<ubuntu> If I'm running from a Live session, how can I get fsck to run on my hdd's main boot partition?
<spiky25> dark_and_twisty_: nothing ...
<iflema> dark_and_twisty_: do ya wanna keep the old windows?
<dark_and_twisty_> spiky25: you don't like it?
<dark_and_twisty_> um no not really
<skellington> ploceidae i know there shouldnt be issues. but i know that ive had issues with it. ill just try out a few fixes later and see how it goes
<spiky25> I would stay on Archlinux if the proprietary softwares where supported well ...
<skellington> spiky25 maybe someday..
<ploceidae> skellington, best of luck :)
<adante> hi guys
<skellington> ploceidae thanks.
<adante> when i mount a samba share and it times out is there a way to not make it cock up my system?
<SuperMiguel> when is trim support comming to ubuntu?
<spiky25> skellington Archlinux is always up-to-date and you don't need to reinstall it again for a lifetime like gentoo, it accept packages and sources (emerge style) ...
<holmser> why does truecrypt only offer 256 bit encryption?
<holmser> seems a bit light
<iflema> dark_and_twisty_: OK..... 1. software free (almost always) = no demos, cracks, keygens = less chance of virus/malware
<spiky25> holmser try ubuntu alternate cd it offer encrypted partition creation at installation ...
<wgrant> holmser: I think you're confusing the key lengths of the various algorithms.
<ubuntu> Oh noes, gparted shows my old / as "unknown file system", does this mean what I think? Would there be any way of bringing it back?
<dark_and_twisty_> iflema: okay cool thanks lol
<wgrant> holmser: While 256-bit is not strong for RSA, for AES it is very strong.
<wgrant> holmser: they are completely different types of keys.
<holmser> ok
<holmser> that makes sense
<spiky25> Check the documentation to see how cause it make a long time for me, too much to help you a lot ...
<microlith> wgrant: wasn't AES over 128-bits found to have a weakness making it equivalent to 119 bits?
<dark_and_twisty_> okay laptop finally on... my laptop is vista home premium, intel core 2 duo, 1.83 ghz, 2gb ram and its 32bit os
<wgrant> microlith: Yes.
<ubuntu> Mmm, ok, so I found my old / through gparted, but I can't see it in /dev, what am I looking for?
<absentia> hello.  I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 ... my sound was working fine before -- now it's all garbled.  any suggestions -- short of a complete reinstall of the entire os -- that I could do in order to try to fix the sound?  I'm not an ubuntu expert.  thanks!
<spiky25> vista omg everything is better even then that ...
<dark_and_twisty_> i know its so crap
<dark_and_twisty_> i hate it
<dark_and_twisty_> and i know this is unrelated but the fan only works if i have speed fan open.
<dark_and_twisty_> which i forgot about and the computer hadn't been turning on because i forgot to open speed fan haha
<spiky25> just try Slitaz 2.0 from the live cd you will forget vista after that ...
<songer> hello, how can i install Network Manager whitout internet?
<songer> on ubuntu studio?
<absentia> anyone have any ideas about the sound issue?
<spiky25> use wicd download it from the ubuntu packages website songer ...
<hoxha> http://express.paltalk.com/
<ubuntu> Yikes, scary amount of fsck problems here
<hoxha> see if any one has paltalk
<greezmunkey> songer, did you have it before?
<hoxha> i wanna see if anyone can sin in good
<nalsa__> i think i am having the same issue- I am unable to complete an install from the live CD it just keeps freezing on the installer-- any advice?
<songer> no
<dark_and_twisty_> i <3 my new laptop but i don't like shakespeer (the only real option for dc use) and would also like to have it always open so i can log mainchat, so i think thats one of the things i'd like to use my old laptop with ubuntu for , as well as just to play around, experiment and indulge my inner nerd.
<bazhang> nalsa__, did you md5 the iso; burn at very low speed then do the disk integrity check?
<bazhang> !md5 | nalsa__
<ubottu> nalsa__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iflema> (17:52:35) dark_and_twisty_: inner nerd you say.... can that thing boot from cd? http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<dark_and_twisty_> yeah
<bazhang> nalsa__, if all those successfully complete and you are still stuck you should consider using the text only alternate installer; it does well when the live cd cannot in certain cases
<ubuntu> I think ext4 full died on me or something
<nalsa__> thanks for the response-- yes the image is good-- I have booted it up fine and installed without issues on alternate machines
<greezmunkey> songer, You can go here and download the package. Move it to Ubuntubox with a thumb drive or w/e: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<absentia> hello ?
<dark_and_twisty_> iflema: thanks so much. i'm going to start there. I didn't want to jump into it the wrong way :)
<iflema> dark_and_twisty_: 32bit or 64bit you say.......
<dark_and_twisty_> 32bit
<nalsa__> and as far as doing text only install im sure that will work-- but all my issues in the first place have been with gui- (freezing/no being able to click on things)
<spiky25> 64 bits if you have a 64 bits cpu
<iflema> dark_and_twisty_: you can maybe google you laptop stats for compatibility or dive in...
<Zeikfried> Has anyone compiled intel drivers for a 950 gma that can help me out?
<absentia> fucking useless
<nalsa__> im pretty sure it is a video card issue at this point-- kinda at a loss
<iflema> dark_and_twisty_: dive in...... come here for q&a
<dark_and_twisty_> okay cool thanks!
<maco> wow, rage quit!
<spiky25> and don't use ext4 for now stay on ext3 except for partition without important data or that you can lose ...
<Church> nalsa: try downgrading maybe?
<nalsa__> downgrading?
<HardDisk> why?
<HardDisk> ext4 seems to be fine
<HardDisk> if it wasn't it wouldn't be the default for new karmic installations.
<HardDisk> or included in new kernels for other linux distro's
<Church> oh, you are speaking about initial install
<TheRufus> help please
<spiky25> ext4 still outperformed by ext3
<nikhil_> Audio:     Card Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller driver HDA Intel
<nikhil_>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<spiky25> and ext4 isn't a standard yet and ubuntu always putted new stuff before others with a little risk ...
<TheRufus> run out of space, mysql db dead due to that fact, need to uninstall useless programs, how do I remove stuff. is it apt-get remove <application> ?
<spiky25> yes rufus
<spiky25> don't forget sudo before ...
<spiky25> use sudo !! if you have forgot
<spiky25> nikhil oh man not that sound card !!!
<louis> lpw
<steveness> hey, im on kubuntu, and i installed nautilus, now the whole machine looks like ubuntu, and is replaced with gnome, how do i get it back
<shyam_k> know of any desktop blog editors that support page option of wordpress?
<airtonix> steveness, with great difficulty
<spiky25> steveness > package : kubuntu-desktop
<spiky25> remove ubuntu-desktop after
<bazhang> spiky25, that wont do it
<iflema> steveness: have you install all of gnome and logged into it?
<bazhang> steveness, you want pure gnome or pure kde
<steveness> idk, it looks exactly like ubuntu
<steveness> i want pure kde
<bazhang> !purekde | steveness
<ubottu> steveness: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<iflema> steveness: maybe log out.. change window manaer and log in again
<bazhang> spiky25, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage alone, removing will do nothing
<steveness> how do i change window manager
<airtonix> steveness, follow the link bazhang gave you first
<bazhang> steveness, back to dolphin?
<iflema> steveness: @ log in prompt...
<steveness> nautilus is gone, but it is the same
<[SilverFox]> anyone here have a  ati 4890?????????
<bazhang> steveness, then check the link I gave you
<steveness> hey, stay on here, imma log out for a sec
<steveness> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<the_file> I am trying to get internet explorer 6 running on my ubuntu
<Andrew12> o_o
<iflema> the_file: no................
<spiky25> the_file try wine-doors or ies4linux
<flexible> how do i make a second x-screen
<the_file> and
<the_file> um
<iflema> the_file: try firefox
<the_file> does microsoft word doesen't work for ubuntu?
<airtonix> ...
<iflema> the_file: well
<spiky25> the_file are you a webmaster ?
 * airtonix does a facepalm
<iflema> the_file: not ver 6
<flexible> aha
<spiky25> if not internet explorer on linux will be worthless
<silv3r_m00n> I have a netbook with ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix  , and have to show a presentation using a projector , will ubuntu work with external projectors ?
<the_file> lols
<the_file> those were just jokes
<Twisted_Little_J> hi
<Twisted_Little_J> please tell me that every one here ( talks !!!! )
<spiky25> use firefox, opera, chromium or google chrome depending of your needs ...
<flexible> anyone know how to set up a seperate x-screen?
<spiky25> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Twisted_Little_J> this is a geek thingy
<Twisted_Little_J> hello ( once again ) hoping someone will answer
<Andrew12> ask a question
<spiky25> !ask > Twisted_Little_J
<ubottu> Twisted_Little_J, please see my private message
<iflema> lol
<Twisted_Little_J> well i dont have a question
<Andrew12> epic syntax
<Twisted_Little_J> actully once again , i want to ask
<mnn> lol
<the_file> ...
<Andrew12> If you have a question, then ask it.
<Twisted_Little_J> where can i find , the hacking " channels " ?
<Twisted_Little_J> :D
<Andrew12> o.0
<airtonix>  #telstra-help-desk
<the_file> there is not 'hacking' channel
<the_file> *no
<bazhang> Twisted_Little_J, not on this server, unless you mean kernel hacking.
<spiky25> lol
<Twisted_Little_J> well
<Twisted_Little_J> i want to know more about hacking
<spiky25> open source hacker here ...
<bazhang> its offtopic here Twisted_Little_J
<Twisted_Little_J> open source hacker , sounds good
<Andrew12> hacking can mean a lot of things
<Twisted_Little_J> so anyone can help me ?
<Twisted_Little_J> yes i know
<bazhang> Twisted_Little_J, no
<spiky25> but I don't hack to do bad things sorry ...
<Twisted_Little_J> i mean hacking by ( understanding everything )
<bazhang> Twisted_Little_J, wrong channel, wrong network
<Twisted_Little_J> i dont want to do bad things
<iflema> define bad
<Twisted_Little_J> you misunderstood me
<airtonix> iflema, things i don;t like
<Twisted_Little_J> bad = hacking and stealing and doing illegal things
<bazhang> Twisted_Little_J, then clarify, on a single line
<Twisted_Little_J> right ?
<the_file> Twisted_Little_J ackass
<spiky25> I do harware hacking also sometimes ...
<bazhang> the_file, that is not needed
<Twisted_Little_J> jackass you know where to shove it ( your little hole )
<sinchan> Twisted_Little_J : hacker never do that
<klear> I'm having problems with static IP -- I can ping from within the box but I cannot ping or connect to the box from outside... says timeout
<spiky25> hardware ...
<iflema> hack ya head maybe
<Twisted_Little_J> listen you little geeks
<the_file> hardware=kernel
<airtonix> i smell a troll
<Twisted_Little_J> can you help me or not ?
<bazhang> Twisted_Little_J, please stop
<Twisted_Little_J> BrB
<steveness> i need the interface to become plasma
<steveness> i am in kde
<silv3r_m00n> how to switch off the bluetooth on ubuntu ?
<spiky25> 5% of hackers are bads, most of them are open source developpers, IT technicians and so on ...
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<klear> can anyone help with networking please?
<iflema> klear: of....
<steveness> i need help with my kde being gnome, i think plasma is not default any more
<laocoon> anyone know how to force a screen resolution? I installed radeonhd driver and the screen resolution doesn't go up to where xserver-xorg-video-ati had it set
<spiky25> Twisted_Little_... ask without illegal stuff and I maybe will answer you dear ...
<bazhang> steveness, did you follow the link I sent you
<steveness> can someone point me to where plasma is located
<steveness> bazhang
<spiky25> klear lan or wlan (wifi) ?
<klear> i have ubuntu server configured with static IP and all works fine except I can't ping the box from outside -- this is LAN
<Zeikfried> Steveness - Open a terminal/Konsole and type in    kwin --replace
<spiky25> laocoon > xorg.conf
<steveness> the windows are regular
<steveness> i need plasma, where is it located?
<bazhang> steveness, please answer my question
<steveness> yes
<steveness> that isn't what i am looking for
<laocoon> spiky25 I tried through that but it didn't change my options... do I have to set a default resolution in there?
<iflema> klear: #ubuntu-server..... maybe
<klear> ok, i'll check, thank you very much guys!
<spiky25> laocoon you could stick one default resolution there if I remember ...
<laocoon> spiky25 I'll look through the xorg.conf help again... I tried specifying the modes in a subsection under the section "screen" but will dig a bit further
<steveness> i found where plasma is and now i am good
<rance94> hey can somebody help me with ftp servers
<error404notfound> can i hide desktop icons?
<steveness> rance94, i could
<rance94> steveness : that would be great if u could
<iflema> steveness: you on 9.10? all good? i havent done the kde thing on ubuntu lately
<rance94> steveness could u help right now??
<steveness> rance94, tell me what you need
<andresmh> my webcam stopped working for some reason (it's a builtin one on a thinkpad). The LED indicator turns on but I do not see anything. I tried on cheese and gstreamer-properties. How can solve this? I'm running an up to date 9.10
<rance94> steveness, i want to connect to a remote ftp server with like telnet but idk how or a server to connect to?
<steveness> what would it be for
<four> hi i am trying to move some files around on my computer but when i try to send a file to the trash i get this error: 'could not display"/home/lint/downloads/etc, the location is not a folder
<andresmh> i've noticed a decrease in the response rate in the Ubuntu forums. I wonder if my questions are getting harder or the forums are getting busier so attention is hard.
<four> can anyone help me
<rance94> steveness i am learning sockets in python and i made a localhost client and server but the book im reading talks about connecting remotly and telnetting to it
<iflema> four: ask away
<steveness> ouch, python, i am not touching that
<four> hi i am trying to move some files around on my computer but when i try to send a file to the trash i get this error: 'could not display"/home/lint/downloads/etc, the location is not a folder
<rance94> why not
<steveness> i am horrible at it
<klear> four: maybe your user doesn't have access to remove files?
<four> klear, it didnt mention anything about permissions
<rance94> steveness i just want to mess around with a remote server do u know how or were i could do that??
<steveness> you need a remote server ready to connect to
<iflema>  four: "could not display" sounds odd
<steveness> i think you need 2 computers or a loopback
<rance94> steveness yes i need one lol
<rance94> ahh
<steveness> idk how to loop back
<four> iflema, i think it has something to do with the style of sidebar i am using, i have it as tree and not just showing folders but files as well
<rance94> ahh well i better find somebody w/ a remote server
<airtonix> rance94, use a virtual machine
<bastid_raZor> error404notfound: yeah, delete them.
<Alan502> Do you know what this error is about: error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1    i got it trying to install pygame
<steveness> airtonix good idea
<error404notfound> bastid_raZor, thanks, really helped me...
<rance94> airtonix idk how to do that i tried but couldn't get it to work because i need the windows disk and some stuff like that that i dont have
<steveness> use virtualbox
<bastid_raZor> error404notfound: how else would you hide an icon on the desktop?
<rance94> steveness i dont know how lol and yes i used google
<steveness> go to applications > add and remove
<error404notfound> bastid_raZor, i was looking for something like "computer_icon_visible" on gconf-editor > apps > nautilus
<iflema>  four: maybe do the work in nautilus....
<steveness> and search up virutalbox
<rance94> steveness i already have it downloaded
<steveness> i gtg
<rance94> ahh ok
<steveness> srry
<rance94> its k
<hipitihop> Dell laptop using dual screen with ATI FGLRX driver and after a reboot I can no longer get it to enable the external monitor. Can someone help ?
<rance94> airtonix can u help me wit the vm
<terriblesarcasm> what is the channel for people developing linux apps, but not developing ubuntu itself?
<Diverdude> Does Ubuntu ship with thunderbird? Or do you recommend another mailprogram?
<hipitihop> Diverdude, Ubuntu ships with Evolution
<rance94> airtonix can u help me wit the virtual machine
<airtonix> rance94, got your ubuntu live cd there ?
<Diverdude> hipitihop, ok...and Evolution is better than thunderbird?
<airtonix> rance94, or iso
<Madpilot> terriblesarcasm, many apps have their own channels, either here on Freenode or on other IRC networks
<bastid_raZor> error404notfound: but honestly, what would be the point of having icons on the desktop that you are just going to hide?.
<iflema> Diverdude: if ya happy with thunderbird its a few clicks away.... evolution can be a bit buggy....
<rance94> airtonix i have ubuntu 9.04 on a usb is that good??
<gh0s7> can anyone help me with a nessus install?
<airtonix> rance94, preferable that you have the ISO file
<terriblesarcasm> Madpilot: any ideas of where to try if i would like to be pointed in the right direction toward starting to program for linux?
<Diverdude> iflema, ok....well i dont know...i never used either..only MS outlook hehe
<rance94> airtonix sooo go to thepiratebay,org ??
<error404notfound> bastid_raZor, Disabling them will make my wallpaper look good :P, and i would still be able to navigate to them using ~/Desktop :P
<airtonix> rance94, ? no
<iflema> Diverdude: evolution is most intergrated into gnome... thus the bugs
<hipitihop> Diverdude, those sort of questions are subjective and depends on how you measure better, try it and see what you think
<rance94> airtonix well were should i go??
<gh0s7> can anyone help me with nessus?
<Diverdude> okthanks
<four> how do i get rid of the logo that ciomes with ubuntu main menu?
<rance94> airtonix to get the iso
<Madpilot> terriblesarcasm, interesting question, I really don't know. Most of the programming languages also have channels, so maybe start asking around the language channels for beginner tutorials?
<iflema> Diverdude: go evolution....
<airtonix> rance94, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<flexible> how do i edit xorg and set up a seperate X screen?
<rance94> airtonix thx for helping me i know i sound like a noob lol srry
<airtonix> while thats downloading, install virtualbox
<terriblesarcasm> oh, hmm i was almost positive that around last month i had been in a channel similar to ubuntu-devel-beginners or something like that
<iflema> Diverdude: ive had trouble with evolution in past with plugins for rss feeds
<rance94> airtonix it takes an hour????
<hipitihop> does anyone know where the configuration file is for the ATI FGLRX driver ? I can't get it to do the right thing via the GUI and just want the equivalent of xorg.conf
<andresmh> If my webcam doesn't work with either cheese nor gstreamer-properties but it used to work. what is the best way to submit a bug report? ubuntu-bug cheese?
<Madpilot> terriblesarcasm, for ubuntu, there's #ubuntu-motu, but they're mostly for packaging, not programming
<knx_> i have a problem with opensuse: when i try to login as user it says "authentication failure"!
<gh0s7> can anyone help me with nessus? I can't find how to launch to application i've tried launching it via terminal by typing in nessus but it won't launch. I installed it using the deb on nessus' website
<airtonix> rance94, how did you install your current ubuntu desktop?
<Bridge|> anyone know how i can transfer a direct from one ssh server to another?
<Flannel> terriblesarcasm: #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-programming
<Bridge|> directory*
<terriblesarcasm> thanks Flannel
<rance94> airtonix i had windows and i burnt ubuntu on too a usb
<hipitihop> Bridge|, scp
<rance94> airtonix now i boot it wit that
<airtonix> rance94, and where did you get ubuntu from originally?
<jennie> Does ubuntu have a full DVD OS like other OS have ?
<rance94> airtonix www.ubuntu.com
<iflema> gh0s7: did you mean nexiuz? FPS
<rance94> jennie yes
<terriblesarcasm> airtonix: couldn't he just use the usb to install the virtual machine?
<airtonix> rance94, so you still have the file you used to setup the usb boot ?
<gh0s7> iflema no i mean nessus
<iflema> k
<airtonix> terriblesarcasm, sure if you want to walk him through that
<rance94> airtonix it is on my usb
<bastid_raZor> error404notfound: adding them to /usr/local/bin or including ~/bin in your $PATH would make it much easier to do what your complicating
<Huneph> hey can anyone help me set up jack to use pulseaudio?
<Huneph> i've got pulseaudio-module-jack
<bastid_raZor> s/your/you're
<jennie> rance94 but on ubuntu site there are only CD version in the download section
<Huneph> just don't know how to set it up
<rance94> airtonix i could get it off
<error404notfound> bastid_raZor, nah, did something else :P
<iflema> oooh
<airtonix> rance94, so you do already have the iso file avilable ?
<rance94> airtonix yeah im pretty sure
<Dr_Willis> jennie:  the dvd version just has addational languages and a few other things. No real need to use the DVD version
<airtonix> rance94, ok, so now need to know which version of ubuntu you are running
<rance94> on this laptop im running 9.10 on the usb it is still 9.04
<Huneph> i need help setting up pulse audio and jack together
<andresmh> bummer, it sucks to get no response
<Diverdude> is there a place which is usually used to store different mountpoints?
<airtonix> rance94, are you doing this python work on the laptop?
<jennie> Dr_Willis, dont the dvd version include most of packages ? I thought DVD has most of packages like other distros have
<rance94> airtonix yes
<andresmh> i'll try reddit/r/ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> jennie:  Nope. Not really.
<airtonix> rance94, ok install virtualbox-3.0
<Dr_Willis> jennie:  thers a 'b-side' project taht includes a lot of extra packages for ubuntu if you want to install some things for a machines thats offline
<airtonix> !search virtualbox-3.0
<ubottu> Found:
<airtonix> !search virtualbox
<rance94> airtonix i do have it installed
<ubottu> Found: vbox, virtualizers, virtualbox, vmware, virtualization
<jennie> give me link
<Huneph> anyone?
<airtonix> rance94, ok start it up then.
<rance94> airtonix k it is up
<gh0s7> anyone help me with nessus client 4.0?
<airtonix> rance94, click the blue star icon for new machine
<rance94> k
<el_compA> Hello I have an installation question, I have ubuntu 9.04, if I want to do a fresh install of ubuntu, and I want to do a fresh install of 9.10, is it ok to install grub again? Also, do I need to do anything before installing like format? (I have a dualboot with windows)
<rance94> airtonix wanna private chat
<airtonix> rance94, no because then it deprives others of helping you also
<rance94> airtonix ahh true ok soo im gonna name it then...
<laocoon> I need help with my xorg.conf file as it will not allow me to force a resolution
<jennie> Dr_Willis , where can i get the bside project link ?
<airtonix> rance94, 1) new machine 2) name it 3) select ostype : linux version : ubuntu 4) select memory size (250mb) 5) boot hard disk (create a new one 4gb) : fixed size
<hipitihop> can someone help me to fully remove and re-install the ATI FGLRX driver
<airtonix> rance94, if you have quite a large hardrive on your laptop feel free to gie it much more space on the virtual hard drive
<Dr_Willis> jennie:  first guess.. google.. or check out my delicious.com links under 'dr_willis'
<airtonix> rance94, same logic applies to the memory
<Dr_Willis> jennie:  i might have it in my ubuntu tags
<hipitihop> is there an ATI linux channel ?
<laocoon> hipitihop: have you checked out http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<airtonix> rance94, when you have that machine ready to boot in the list let me know
<hipitihop> laocoon, looking now
<laocoon> hipitihop: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx to remove then reinstall with that guide
<rance94> airtonix ok ill let u know
<laocoon> hipitihop: pm?
<hockeyrink1> Looks like an Atheros driver I need is on a dead website (http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx). Anybody have a copy of AR813X-linux-v1.0.0.9.tar.gz they can point me to?
<dogatemycomputer> Greetings..   I have a question..   and this may sound strange.. but does Ubuntu/Conical/FOSS need money?
<davep> amazing. wubi detected that there was only 6gb available and made a 5gb image
<davep> it failed to detect that the installation iso would take up all that space.
<rance94> airtonix ok it is ready!
<andrew_46> dogatemycomputer: https://shop.canonical.com/ ?
<airtonix> rance94, right click the entry in the list and click settings
<dogatemycomputer> andrew_46:  well..  that's the thing..   I don't really want anything.
<airtonix> rance94, then goto cd\dvdrom
<terriblesarcasm> dogatemycomputer: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations ?
<Huneph> can you guys help me set up pulseaudio and jack together?
<rance94> airtonix k
<davep> i mean, i could modify wubi to use an external drive for the installation iso, butttt
<davep> my user experience is already destroyed :D
<airtonix> rance94, 1) tick "mount cd/dvd-rom' 2) click the radio for ISO image-file 3) should be a folder button at the end there now (click it)
<Dr_Willis> davep:  friends dont let friends use Wubi
<dogatemycomputer> terriblesarcasm andrew_46:  good..  okay.. well.. here is what I was thinking..  I routinely donate to my local Public Radio Station and I donate to the Society for the Prevention and Cruelty to Animals.   I donate about $100/year to each because I give them my credit card number and they automatically draft $8/month out of my account which comes to about $100/year.
<rance94> airtonix ok i clicked it
<airtonix> rance94, 1) (toolbar up the top) click add 2) navigate to your usb drive (make sure it's plugged in and mounted) 3) find the iso file
<terriblesarcasm> dogatemycomputer: i think that maybe you can set up a 'subscription' in paypal to do just that
<dogatemycomputer> terriblesarcasm: andrew_46:   If you consider the average idiot spends about $100/year for Windows then I don't see why I have to login every month and donate manually.
<davep> how can i manually set up a wubi-like installation?
<rance94> airtonix k i have to go get usb brb
<dtam> hey guys.. is there a shortcut key that rolls up the window? super + d iconizes all windows... what about rolling up?
<davep> re-partitioning isnt an option :\
<dogatemycomputer> terriblesarcasm: good..  so why can't Conical do that for people automatically?
<airtonix> rance94, navigating to your usb drive will usually be at /media/<insert-name-of-the-drive-here>
<davep> well, unless i pirated a decent partition resizer
<Dr_Willis> davep:  thers always virtualbox.
<davep> meh
<rance94> airtonix k i just put it in
<davep> its a netbook, no hardware virtualisation
<Dr_Willis> davep:  i find gparted on the gparted-live-cd works well for me.
<hockeyrink1> haha! Found a copy on a file-hoster.  For future reference for the logs: http://bebasupload.com/m2u3trvkjd7y/AR813X-linux-v1.0.0.9.tar.gz.html\
<davep> alright, ill try it
<terriblesarcasm> dogatemycomputer: because they are busy trying to code things that make canonical better :) , why recode something that is available on paypal? :)
<Dr_Willis> davep:  i run virtualbox on my netbook. the low ram is a bit of a factor however.
<davep> meh, i upgraded it to 2gb
<airtonix> davep, buy another hardrive
<dogatemycomputer> terriblesarcasm: I just think if people could contribute without having to "set it up" or "worry about it" (and more importantly.. do it without having to go through the process of creating a Paypal account) then I don't see why someone isn't managing this.    My Public Radio station just collected $700,000 in the last 45 days.
<Dr_Willis> davep:  Such Powar!
<davep> well
<davep> i could buy a bigger ssd
<dogatemycomputer> terriblesarcasm: because people are lazy and FOSS could use their money?
<davep> but they cost about half the entire cost of the netbook
<rance94> airtonix the iso isnt in there????
<Dr_Willis> davep:  you can also just install/run from a  Decent sized flashdrive
<dogatemycomputer> terriblesarcasm: unless you are saying FOSS doesn't need lazy people's money?
<terriblesarcasm> dogatemycomputer: i don't know what FOSS is
<el_compA_> Can anyone help me
<dogatemycomputer> terriblesarcasm:  FREE AND OPEN SOURCE SOFTWARE.
<davep> well
<airtonix> rance94, you then need to 1) find it 2) download it again.
<davep> i put the kubuntu netbook installer on an 8gb drive
<davep> it seems to "extract" to the target drive first
<davep> THEN install
<davep> >:|
<rance94> airtonix hang on i think it might be in here let me look
<davep> if i find the guy that came up with that...
<terriblesarcasm> dogatemycomputer: if you can argue this much about how they don't do it you could have already set it up with paypal by now
<maco> terriblesarcasm, dogatemycomputer: ummm offtopic much?
<airtonix> ^^^
<dogatemycomputer> maco:  hence my point.. where is "on topic" and who should I contact?
<maco> dogatemycomputer: on topic is ubuntu support
<airtonix> dogatemycomputer, http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/contactus
<el_compA_> How do I do a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 on a dual boot? Currently running 9.04 and windows
<Dr_Willis> davep:  i just use unetbootin, or the usb-0creator tool or other guides to make a bootale usb disk. You dont put the installer on a usb, then 'install' to the same usb.
<maco> dogatemycomputer: it might make more sense to pick a non-profit foundation or project making software you like, such as the GNOME Foundation, Apache Foundation, KDE, or Inkscape
<airtonix> el_compA, insert the 91.0 cd in the cdrom drive and reboot
<davep> well
<davep> i think what i did was
<davep> i copied the cd image files, then switched it to syslinux
<Dr_Willis> davep:  I also learned how to setup grub2 to boot the various iso files from the flash/hd. whch lets me setup a 5+Disrto flash drive.
<davep> it should be able to install DIRECTLY to a target drive
<davep> why does a CD have to EXTRACT AN ISO to install?
<airtonix> el_compA, 9.10 (karmic) cd i mean. ( assuming you already have the iso file and have burnt it to a blank cd)
<terriblesarcasm> el_compA: install it onto the partition that currently has the older version of ubuntu on it
<dogatemycomputer> maco:  well..  that makes sense but I always assumed that the company who is packaging/distributing all that software would be in a better position to collect funds and distribute them upstream to projects that help move the platform forward.    Don't worry though.. I appreciate the help.  I'll contact Support.
<Dr_Willis> davep:  ive no idea what you are trying to do. Ive never had touse anything more then an iso file i downloaded and the unetbootin program.
<reZo> hi, i'm running version 9.04 and nautilus keeps crashing constantly when i open a folder on desktop, how can i resolve this?
<el_compA_> airtonix: But in the installation how do completely remove 9.04 and then install 9.10
<davep> im trying to use wubi to install from within windows
<maco> dogatemycomputer: the distribution does not distribute money among upstreams
<davep> to an internal 8gb ssd.
<maco> dogatemycomputer: canonical sells services to earn money
<Dr_Willis> davep:  wubi is worth avoiding like its the plague. - thats the extent of my experience with Wubi.
<dogatemycomputer> maco:  I think that should be someone's job at the distrubution.
<maco> dogatemycomputer: if you want to give to upstream, you do so directly
<airtonix> el_compA, yes, and this is where you learn that seperating your system files from your home/documents folder into two seperate partitions will save you much time and effort for future clean upgrades
<Hans_Henrik_> ever since i installed and uninstalled ClamAV, my bootup has been slower, and "Starting AppArmor" is being done twice during bootup.. ideas what went wrong and/or how to fix?
<davep> heh
<davep> i wanted to avoid resizing the partition
<davep> but wubi has forced my hand >:|
<dogatemycomputer> maco: well.. the average idiot isn't going to go find someone upstream.. which is the problem I think needs correcting.
<maco> dogatemycomputer: sending patches upstream is enough work :P
<maco> dogatemycomputer: perhaps you could make a website with "donate to...." and then buttons for all different upstreams?
<airtonix> el_compA_, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34136/screenshot_003_I4EkpE.png
<el_compA_> airtonix: I tried doing that in a virtual machine and it failed
<rance94> airtonix ok i finally found it
<davep> oh, i see the problem now
<davep> wubi appears to be a sandwhich of python scripts
<rance94> airtonix i had to dig and im still not sure if this iso is the right one lol
<davep> sandwich*
<airtonix> rance94, i think it matters little, its only going to be your priate python server thing
<OMama> how ubuntu is better than fedora ?
<airtonix> rance94, private*
<reZo> OMama, no,
<airtonix> OMama, doesn't use rpm.
<Diverdude> what is the command to show the Applications-menu? I need to make a shortcut for it
<reZo> OMama, fedora is better then ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> OMama:  try them both out - see what you perfer.
<rance94> airtonix huh o well ill try and see if this is it
<airtonix> rance94, so you still ahve the selection window open for finding the iso file?
<dogatemycomputer> maco:  thank you for the help and sorry for being off-topic!
<rance94> no
<davep> i love how the install fails.....and it makes no attempt to clean up
<rance94> airtonix this takes sooo long lol and i need to go get the iso lmao
<airtonix> rance94, ok in the vbox main window click file > virtual media manager
<rance94> airtonix wait i have the live CD haha
<tolonuga> hi. does anyone know how to get gdb in karmic to work? It somehow things my app is threaded, but it isn't, so it doesn't find the thread, and then hangs in error state - can't continue to debug. "[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]" "Cannot find new threads: generic error"
<flexible> i have two x-screens running different monitors, and gnome is insisten on running on both... currently it keeps reloading the interface, which means it is unusable because nothing is focused... it is like they are both fighting to load... how do i stop Gnome from loading on a second display (screen1)
<tolonuga> google shows many hits for that, so ubuntu has a broken gdb in karmic?
<rance94> airtonix k
<Dr_Willis> flexible:  good idea to always tell the channel what  video card you are using - in such a question.
<airtonix> rance94, when you say "you have the live cd" is it a file or an actual physical disc
<flexible> Dr_Willis: good point... it is an Nvidia 6600
<el_compA_> Yes airtonix that's the partition I deleted and installed it on but it failed i get black screen that says starting init crypto disks...
<rance94> airtonix it is the actual physical disk
<Senesence> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-source, virtualbox-ose-guest-utils, virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 (and 3 others)
<Dr_Willis> flexible:  you have installed the nvidia drivers using the Admin->hardware drivers tool ?
<airtonix> rance94, ok below the toolbar you see three tabs, select the middle one (cd/dvd images)
<rance94> wait i need to go get the cd dont i??
<speedxxxcore> I need good rsync switches for an incremental backup?
<airtonix> rance94, actually no this is wrong. close the virtual media manager
<flexible> Dr_Willis, yes... the drivers work fine
<rance94> airtonix ok
<airtonix> rance94, settings of the virtual machine (right click it in the list)
<Dr_Willis> flexible:  i always use the twinview feature. Ive never seen the need for 2 seperate X 'displays'
<Diverdude> hmm i would like to assign the windows key to the "Show the panel's main menu" But in the keyboard shortcuts i have to assign windowskey+someOtherKey. How do I assign ONLY the windows key ?
<maco> speedxxxcore: you may want rdiffbackup not rsync
<rance94> k
<maco> speedxxxcore: it keeps incremental snapshots
<rance94> airtonix k
<maco> speedxxxcore: ive never used it though
<airtonix> rance94, cd/dvd-rom > tick mount cd/dvd dirve > select host drive
<flexible> Dr_Willis: yes, but my two monitors are of different resolutions. which caused some glitches...
<Diverdude> anyone?
<airtonix> rance94, put the disc in your laptops cdrom drive
<flexible> One is widescreen, the other is a normal ratio
<Dr_Willis> flexible:  so are mine. but ive no real problems other then a small bit of a 'dead' zone at the bottom of the smaller one.  Been using them this way for years.
<rance94> airtonix let me go find it
<Dr_Willis> flexible:  i align the top or bottom side how i like normally.  Rarely have any big problems with them.
<Senesence> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-source, virtualbox-ose-guest-utils, virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 (and 3 others)
<Snowboarder> hmm i would like to assign the windows key to the "Show the panel's main menu" But in the keyboard shortcuts i have to assign windowskey+someOtherKey. How do I assign ONLY the windows key ?
<Dr_Willis> flexible:  biggest issue i have is dumb programs that try to fullscreen across both because they dont detect the res's properly
<airtonix> el_compA_, this is how my partitions are setup on my desktop : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34136/screenshot_003_I4EkpE.png >> see how swap is first then system and lastly /home has the rest of the drive space ?
<rance94> airtonix ok im back and i have to cd
<airtonix> rance94, ok put in the drive and start the virtual machine. you should now be able to install ubuntu onto the virtual machine as you would normally
<rance94> airtonix thx k so now install it like normal??
<airtonix> rance94, yes.
<rance94> k i hit something lol i dont know what i did lmao
<Snowboarder> hmm i would like to assign the windows key to the "Show the panel's main menu" But in the keyboard shortcuts i have to assign windowskey+someOtherKey. How do I assign ONLY the windows key ?
<Diverdude> what is the command to show the Applications-menu? I need to make a shortcut for it
<Newbie-Widget> guys, im gonna try a netboot install found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows  but the Link in step 2 doesnt work.. anyone have an alternate ?
<airtonix> Diverdude, using gnome?
<Diverdude> airtonix, yeah
<airtonix> Diverdude, and thus metacity window manager (which controls the application menus)
<Newbie-Widget> not step 2 sry, paragraph 2
<Diverdude> airtonix, yes
<Newbie-Widget> under "Netboot approach"
<airtonix> Diverdude, so you are under the impression there is a command line program to run that will make it show up on a programs window ?
<Diverdude> airtonix, it?
<kermit> can someone explain the background to this statement? (2009-12-13 07:58:51) tonyyarusso: All of the system scripts *should* be using dash these days.
<airtonix> Diverdude, "it" being the application window menu
<Diverdude> airtonix, hmm well yes...its the panels main menu i am talking about
<airtonix> Diverdude, or are you refering to the gnome applet menu
<Diverdude> airtonix, Like in this guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Newbie-Widget> anyone
<miansc> hey guys
<miansc> how would I go about backing my ubuntu 9.10
<miansc> I just want my installed programs , photos etc..
<Diverdude> airtonix, only problem is that i have to press the windows key + some other key
<airtonix> Diverdude, there isn't a command you can use in the terminal that will make it show as far as i know
<miansc> then reinstall everything back on on ubuntu 9.04
<Diverdude> airtonix, ok...but is there a way i can assign the windows key to it?
<Madpilot> airtonix, pretty sure he wants a keystroke to drop the menu down
<airtonix> Diverdude, gnome will refer to it as the super key
<pyrophelia> when your creating a raid with mdadm, how do you sepcify the first partion on a series of disks?  is it /dev/sd{a,b,c,d}1 /dev/sd{a,b,c,d}(1) /dev/sd{a,b,c,d}{1}
<Diverdude> airtonix, ok...so what do i have to do then?
<airtonix> Diverdude, are you also running compiz ?
<rohman_pati> whoy.................
<Diverdude> airtonix, yep
<airtonix> Diverdude, ok do you hae compizconfig-settings-manager installed ?
<Diverdude> airtonix, yes indeed
<airtonix> Diverdude, this is where you'll need to make the changes you want.
<kermit> pyrophelia: in a config file?  those look like at attempt at shell expansion, bubt if you mean shell expansion, the first one
<Diverdude> airtonix, aha ok...where in the compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<airtonix> Diverdude, the standard keyboard shortcuts applet is ignored when running compiz unless you make some background changes
<pyrophelia> kermit, well no i'll be be building each raid by hand but I have a lot :P
<airtonix> Diverdude, i'm also assuming you are using karmic 9.10
<Diverdude> airtonix, indeed i am
<pyrophelia> sudo mdadm --create --verbose --force /dev/md0 --level=raid6 --chunk=128   --raid-devices=15  --spare-devices=0  /dev/sd{a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j,k,l,m,n,o}1
<pyrophelia> like that?
<airtonix> Diverdude, compizconfig-settings-manager should be in your system menu -> preferences
<kermit> pyrophelia: how about /dev/sd[a-o]1
<Diverdude> airtonix, yep. i am there
<airtonix> Diverdude, keyboard shortcuts are controled via the commands section within that app
<kermit> pyrophelia: assuming you have all those devices in /dev/
<pyrophelia> yea
<pyrophelia> I didn't know I could use -
<airtonix> Diverdude, woops wrong
<Diverdude> airtonix, hmm the command sections?
<airtonix> Diverdude, its under the general section in the bindings tab
<Tecna> can somebody please help me configure lineakd for my HP2506?  Half of my Easy Access keys aren't working.
<Diverdude> okay. generel->commands and then what?
<airtonix> Diverdude, again, no its not. in the main list there do you see an entry called " gnome compability" ?
<Diverdude> airtonix, yes i do
<airtonix> Diverdude, it is in there
<airtonix> Diverdude, i just tested it by setting it to shift alt g
<Diverdude> airtonix, hmm but it is still not working
<airtonix> Diverdude, make sure that the tick box on the far left of the window is ticked to enable the module
<Zeikfried> Anyone know how to fix this?     OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Diverdude> airtonix, i pressed to <super> button
<airtonix> Diverdude, yeah super button alone wont work( didnt for me either)
<Diverdude> or selected
<Diverdude> airtonix, damn thats what i want :(
<airtonix> Diverdude, this is because there is something else in gnome that interferes with this
<Diverdude> airtonix, ok. so how can i do it?
<pyrophelia> kermit: you can't use - when specifying devices for mdadm, they must be in , order
<airtonix> Diverdude, one sec, i need to find the app for it
<kermit> pyrophelia: im still not clear, are you asking about shell expansion or a config file particular to mdadm?
<pyrophelia> neither, I was building the raid right from the shell
<pyrophelia> unless that's what you mean by shell expansion
<kermit> pyrophelia: 'shell' was the first choice, yes
<airtonix> Diverdude, ok you mileage may vary but : system > preferences > windows
<kermit> pyrophelia: [a-o] will expand in alphabetical order
<pyrophelia> you might want to double check that
<pyrophelia> mdadm didn't like it
<airtonix> Diverdude, movement key : change that to something else
<pyrophelia> I changed it to , order and it worked fine
<kermit> pyrophelia: try 'echo ...' to see for yourself how these things expand
<kermit> pyrophelia: just put echo in front of the whole line
<Diverdude> airtonix, the movement key is set to Alt already
<kermit> pyrophelia: rather than speculating about it
<airtonix> Diverdude, ok this isn't it either (there are still some conflicting issues with compiz and gnome so its not going to be a real fix)
<Diverdude> airtonix, ok...its okay ill just assign anoher key. Thank you very much for your hep
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<airtonix> Diverdude, for future reference im pretty sure its to do with metacity gconf settings
<Sahkolihaa> Glad XChat has protection.
<Sahkolihaa>  You are being CTCP flooded from Saundra, ignoring *!*@69.73.209.8 :D
<jtaji> !ops | Saundra
<ubottu> Saundra: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<eclipse_> srsly, this "MOTHER_SPA...." dude needs a Z:Line
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<aoick> Saundra"
<ranjan_> saundra ??
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Sahkolihaa> Yeah the bot's gone, don't worry.
<aoick> Saundra  What do you seed to me ?
<Sahkolihaa> aoick: It was a bot and has been removed. :P
<ranjan_> saundra:: whare are you trying to send to me
<ranjan_> saundra:: whare are you trying to send to me ??
<chris231989> Saundra: ya seriously
<aoick> Sahkolihaa em.. Thx I`m a noob in here
<ziroday> Saundra was a bot sending malicious files and attempting a DCC flood attack, its gone now.
<KIAaze> does anyone else here get spam-like file offers on IRC?
<klearr> does anyone know how to fix the "Cannot Display Video in this Mode"? it's only happening with the root user, all other users are showing GUI fine
<aoick> oh,I see :D
<davep> oh lawd. partition magic set itself to resize a partition on reboot. it was running off a usb disk. it couldnt find itself.
<Noose215> KIAaze, i do
<davep> now im getting an annoying message every boot
<Daifan> who keeps spamming to send the file Mother_SPanks_Son_Hard.mpeg
<KIAaze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353660
<davep> why didnt i listen :\
<KIAaze> having the same problem.
<Noose215> why are we getting spam
<ziroday> Daifan: a bot, its been k-lined. Don't worry about it
<Daifan> I see
<KIAaze> first Tex, now Saundra. I got new ones.
<klearr> so... X.org problem... anyone can help?
<Madpilot> klearr, be more specific that "X.org problem" and someone might be able to...
<apanda> is it safe to try to mount the ntfs drive that is my host drive for the wubi install im currently running?
<Dr_Willis> apanda:  im not sure thats doable. Ive heard of others having issues trying that. But i avoide Wubi like its the plague. :)
<airtonix> apanda, only if you don;t acare about the wubi install
<davep> partition resized. yay.
<klearr> as soon as I log into my Ubuntu, I get "Cannot View in this Mode" or something similar -- when I log in as another user on the same computer, GNOME shows up fine... I only get the X.org problem with the root user (MY root user, not the "root" root)
<davep> okay, now lets hope that the installer doesnt try to run from inside a chroot which has no dev files again
<Diverdude> i have a lot of files called core and core.1687 and core.2345 etc. What are those files? I cannot seem to open them
<davep> makes grub surprisingly hard to install
<Dr_Willis> davep:  thers ways to make the chroot env. see the proper /dev/
<apanda> wubi is good because it made installing linux easy ;) but now i need to somehow get some ntfs data into linux and resize the ntfs and repartition it :p
<davep> yeah
<davep> but an automated installer
<davep> should do that
<davep> i had to do that MANUALLY.
<FloodBot2> davep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ellie_Momotaro> hello everyone!
<Dr_Willis> davep:  you are doiing weird stuff to begin with.. so it can be expectd.
<davep> i did nothing weird
<davep> it was a standard ubuntu install
<davep> (in that case)
<Dr_Willis> davep:  you are using a chroot toinstall you just said.. that is weird.
<davep> i did nothing
<Madpilot> ubottu, enter |  davep
<ubottu> davep: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<movela> is eeebuntu any differ from ubuntu netbook remix? btw i have a eeepc 1000ha.. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> davep:  so given the lack of actual info youve given us.. we have no idea what you are really doing.  We dont need a "play by play" either :)
<davep> i ran the installer as normal. then when i got to grub, it said it failed.
<apanda> so the worst case that happens if i try to mount the wubi hosting ntfs drive is that i damage the wubi install? it's only meant to be a temporary solution so that would be ok
<davep> i checked what it was doing... it chrooted to the new install, and tried to run grub. with no dev files.
<Dr_Willis> davep:  the fixgrub wiki page details the needed commands to  properly reinstall grub. - one of those commands detail how to set up the /dev/ properly
<davep> i've already fixed it :P
<davep> i dont see why an average user should have to know what chroot is to install ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> davep:  an average setup - grub dosent fail to install.
<davep> im glad that you ahve tested the installer on every possible hardware configuration and have reached that conclusion. :D
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Sahkolihaa> Wow.
<boomernang> jesus christ i just got spammed like a mofo with dcc's
<mattgyver> no i dont want mother spanking a child
<Dr_Willis> davep:  im glad you are just rambbling.  Good luck
<Sacho> someone doesn't like ubuntu
<davep> amazing. when the magic perfect ubuntu installer fails, i must be "just rambling"
<cn28h> /ignore *!*@* DCC
<cn28h> ;p
<kermit> for pidgin, minimizing the chat windows then clicking one DCC SEND window, and holding down alt-c, is a quick way to get rid of those
<Sacho> did :)
<Dr_Willis> davep:  Your comments are rambling.   I never mentioned anything else.
<Sahkolihaa> XChat handles the ignoring very well. :)
<Madpilot> Sacho, this channel is a big target
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<apanda> yeah only that i had to click cancel 50 times..
<Seveas> kermit, pidgin sucks at irc anyway :)
<Sacho> "I don't see why an average user should know...." <-- rambling
<Dr_Willis> apanda:  :) gotta love dcc.
<kermit> Seveas: it's the best i've found :P
<Zeikfried> Nvm, found the fix for the software rasterizer.
<apanda> and i was lucky to disable the default auto accept a few minutes ago ;)
<Seveas> kermit, try xchat or irssi :)
<Diverdude> Can somebody please ban this guy that keeps sending that file MOTHER SPANKS CHILD RATHER HARD.MPEG ?
<Dr_Willis> Sacho:  its not 'support related' so yes. It is rambling. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue.
<davep> why does ubuntu boldly assume the system clock is set to UTC?
<davep> it doesnt ask me if it is. it just says, okay, you're in sydney, IT MUST be 6am now!
<gaurav1>  Hi. I have ubuntu 9.04 on my machine. I am unable to boot ubuntu. I get an error saying Busybox initramfs. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> davep:  now thats a support related question. :)
<HardDisk> because the world doesn't start with US times.
<kermit> Seveas: i have, neither support smooth scrolling, and i dont think you can have 6 windows tiled with 10 tabs of channels in each window, either
<Seveas> davep, because UTC is the one true timezone (and the installer does ask, last time I checked)
<Sacho> Dr_Willis: I was agreeing :)
<davep> okay, im going to blame whoever assembled the kubuntu netbook installer then
<Flannel> davep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<Seveas> davep, then file a bug. This channel is for support not for rambling and whining
<Newbie-Widget> back
<Madpilot> Seveas! Where'd you surface from?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<HardDisk> Diverdude, learn to use /mode so you can block all that
<Seveas> Madpilot, 7th circle of hell
<HardDisk> banning doesn't stop people flooding you.
<Madpilot> Seveas, you always were. Good to see you around.
<gaurav1>  Hi. I have ubuntu 9.04 on my machine. I am unable to boot ubuntu. I get an error saying Busybox initramfs. Any help?
<Newbie-Widget> guys.. for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows .. section "The Netboot Approach" .. link for "linux and initrd.gz" diesnt work
<Newbie-Widget> any alternate?
<Seveas> gaurav1, that error usually means it cannot find your rootpartition. Did you do any partition shuffling recently?
<HardDisk> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spambots
<gaurav1> Nope.
<gaurav1> Nothing.
<apanda> uh lol you could just have told me that the host drive for wubi is already mounted in /host :)
<Seveas> gaurav1, the real error is not 'busybox initramfs' but a few lines above that. Can you maybe take a picture of the screen and upload it somewhere?
<speedxxxcore> nu ska jag installera vmware-server på min linode..
<DigitalFiz> that was fun
<speedxxxcore> undra om det funkar.. och om det är ok
<Dr_Willis> apanda:  the amazing thing about wubi.. is that no one seems to actually to use it very much. :)
<davep> how can i get to a text based installer?
<speedxxxcore> sry wrong channel
<HardDisk> davep, ubuntu alternative download
<Seveas> !se | speedxxxcore
<ubottu> speedxxxcore: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Dr_Willis> davep:  thats what is on the 'alternative-cd'    its a text based installer.
<davep> this gui based installer is beyond terrible. the performance is awful, it doesnt even cache the contents of dropdowns :D
<davep> >.<
<HardDisk> that is your opinion.
<Dr_Willis> Demand a refund!
<neilson> I have an old laptop Dell Inspiron 1150 Celeron 2.5ghz would I be advised to install the netbook remix on it or will i gain no advantage on older hardware?
<Newbie-Widget> ok nvm, found
<Dr_Willis> There is no text based alternative-cd for the 'netbook remix' that ive ever seen.
<HardDisk> of course not.
<gaurav1> Seveas: a'right. i'll do that after a reboot. i'm on the livecd. when i try to mount my root patition i get this error. " mount: wrong fs type, bad option,  superblock on /dev/sd6
<HardDisk> netbook remix works fine as it is.
<davep> an opinion it may be
<ziroday> neilson: you would gain very little speed advantage using the netbook remix. Perhaps xubuntu
<Newbie-Widget> quick question though for that netboot.. it says "Create a directory called boot in the root directory of the first primary partition of your hard drive (usually drive c:\, which it will be referred to as from now on)." .. im guessing this is saying create a folder on my windows c: drive ?
<davep> but is it reasonable to take 5 minutes to set a timezone?
<Seveas> gaurav1, sd6 is not a device node. You may mean sda6 or sdb6
<davep> i hope it wasnt trying to get internet time. i havent set up wifi. it should know that.... right?
<HardDisk> davep, 5 minutes for a timezone? the installation procedure is more than setting up a timezone.
<gaurav1> Seveas: yea, i mean sda6
<davep> yes. by extrapolation, 5 minutes to set a timezone
<davep> would mean
<davep> a week
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  you could have C: be somewhere else.. but proberly C: is a good guess. yes.
<davep> for the whole process :D
<Noose215> ^--ramble
<Newbie-Widget> Dr_Willis: ty :)
<apanda> Dr_Willis ok, i'm one of the elite few then :p (jk)
<goose> I'm having trouble running a .bin file, I think it's because I'
<Seveas> davep, again, if you see something is wrong, you should file a bug. Whining in IRC channels is not helping you, us or Ubuntu in any way
<neilson> ziroday: thank you
<HardDisk> goose, chmod +x the bin file.
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  i found it easier to just setup a bootale flash drive then mess with netboot/installing
<davep> it helps me a lot, actually :]
<ziroday> neilson: no problem, have fun!
<goose> I'm having trouble running a .bin file, I think it's because I'm on an x64 OS. do I need an additional package to install .bin files on x64?
<Dr_Willis> goose:  what exactly IS this .bin file?
<Seveas> goose, what kind of .bin file?
<goose> half life dedicated server
<Newbie-Widget> Dr_Willis: true, but my laptop doesnt support booting from USB :(
<Seveas> goose, that probably only runs on 32bit
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  ewww..
<HardDisk> goose, chmod +x nameoffile.bin
<Newbie-Widget> unless theres a boot disc i can download that allows me to boot form usb ?
<ojo> hey, how do I open emacs in command line, because each time I type emacs in the terminal it opens a X window
<goose> HardDisk: did that, doesn't work.
<HardDisk> hmm
<gaurav1> Seveas: and the other thing is that, my ubuntu used to work real slow. I thought it was because of some hardware issue. but the livecd is working pretty fast.
<fhenning09> xemacs?
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  ive only seen such things in a few specific cases. and if you had a bootabel cd.. you could just install from that anyway.
<HardDisk> Newbie-Widget, usb creator or unetbootin
<goose> Seveas: probably. A year or so ago when I was on a different VPS I had this same error and someone told me a package to install to fix it, and it worked. Any idea what it might be, or what to search synaptic for?
<Seveas> gaurav1, use 'top' to find out if a process is hogging your CPU
<ojo> fhenning09 doesn't work
<Newbie-Widget> Dr_Willis" old laptop, failing cd drive, wont read data.. can boot a cd, but copying is a no go :(
<gaurav1> Seveas: top ? what is top ?
<Seveas> goose, ia32-libs maybe
<fhenning09> not sure whats going on there
<Newbie-Widget> HardDisk: those programs, can i make a disc that will then allow me to boot from USB drive ?
<Seveas> gaurav1, it's a commandline application to see processes and their usage of cpu, memory etc.
<goose> I'll try it. thank you very much Seveas
<fhenning09> try this : apt-get install xemacs
<davep> im trying to figure out what the setup is trying to do. top says that only xorg is wasting cpu. there is no disk activity.
<ojo> fhenning09, Gonna try that
<fhenning09> try this :sudo apt-get install xemacs
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  bummer.  I recall seeing somewhere a 'net-boot live cd' project. You booted the live-cd on one boxx and it would let you net-boot and install to other machines on the lan. but im not sure how active/useable it even was.
<Flannel> Newbie-Widget, Dr_Willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has a number of different ways to install, hopefully you can find something that works
<gaurav1> Seveas: i did try using system monitor to have a look at it. but all of it seemed fine. my system would lag mostly when i used firefox. and to be specific..facebook. but i'm using the same thing on livecd, and works just fine.
<Newbie-Widget> Dr_Willis: damn :S ,, if u remember, can let me know :)
<davep> check if there's a BIOS update
<davep> if you're lucky, they added usb boot support
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  i must of saw it on some of the UBuntu tutorial sites. but im not evne sure of what the name was.
<Seveas> gaurav1, do you have greasemonkey scripts for facebook? That used to kill my system :)
<boomernang> gaurav1, what kind of lag?
<Newbie-Widget> Flannel: seen that, im a bit of a newb so hard to understand all that.. atm im trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<davep> why does it take 5 minutes to scan partitions when fdisk does it in one second? :D
<Seveas> gaurav1, try to disable all firefox extensions
<gaurav1> Seveas: yes, i did have greasemonkey, but i did uninstall it.
<Newbie-Widget> davep: might do that :)
<gaurav1> boomerand: everything would work very-very slow. even scroll up and down would be real slow
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  it might be bookmarked at my  http://delicious.com/tags/dr_willis     page
<boomernang> gaurav1, what video card have you got? and what drivers?
<gaurav1> boomernang: nvidia 8800, 320 mb. drivers, probably 180.xx
<apanda> how can i ensure x uses 1:1 mouse speed? i.e. it doesnt interpolate anything
<davep> hmm. does no swap space cause problems on a regular basis?
<Dr_Willis> davep:  its proberly a good idea to make at least a small (512mb) or so swap partition.
<goose> Seveas: you rock, that was the package I needed. thank you :)
<Madpilot> davep, hasn't here yet, although this is a desktop w/ 2GB of real RAM
<davep> that would be 1/12th of the available space
<davep> netbook with 2gb :P
<Newbie-Widget> thanx Doc, checking it out now, also downloading UNetbootin
<Dr_Willis> davep:  5% of any ext3/4/2  is also reserved for recovery ussage. thats tuneable with the tune2fs command.
<davep> its tempting to turn that down to 1% tbh
<boomernang> gaurav1, what does glxinfo | grep "direct" say?
<davep> hmm. the partioner defaults to ext4. while not a bug, the extra writes can cause poor performance on slower SSDs, and less usable life.
<Dr_Willis> davep:  i set it to 0% on some of my drives.. but it can be bad if the fs ever gets currupted and the disk is 100% full.
<Dr_Willis> davep:  thers also a few forum threads on optmizations specifically for sdd based netbooks.
<davep> does it record a "last accessed" time on files? i mean, i have that turned off in windows so meh
<gaurav1> boomernang: I'm on my livecd right now. My OS isn't booting. It gives me an error saying Busybox initramfs. On the livecd is says: direct rendering: Yes
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  check out --> http://www.howtoforge.com/boot-linux-over-http-with-netboot.me
<Dr_Willis> Newbie-Widget:  i never did get that working however.
<mistergibson> is there a channel to ask hal / hald questiosn?
<yeoman> hi folks..any idea hw to download and save a adobe flash player video file in 9.10?
<Newbie-Widget> Dr_Willis: thnx, ill check it out :)
<davep> i find it ironic that a thread saying to turn on noatime is using ext4 :\
<Dr_Willis> yeoman:  thers dozens of firefox extensions to let you do that.
<echotone> I have been trying and trying for almost a week now to install ubuntu and i just cant do it. I have tried everything that i can think of and managed to get it installed but i cant boot into it. does anybody know why it would stop after showing me the ubuntu logo and stay stuck at a black screen???? please?
<Dr_Willis> echotone: so the live cd installed, then fails to boot to the desktop on first boot into the 'real' system?
<echotone> Dr_Willis: I cant use a live cd. i had to make an alternate cd.
<boomernang> gaurav1, ok so the reason why it is fast on cd is because rendering is enabled. Did you try appending 'acpi=noacpi irqpoll' to the kernel line? as stated here - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-October/162172.html
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  so It installed.. then never booted into the real os then? no errores at all during the install?
<echotone> the live cd gives me the same problem. it gives me the logo then black screen.
<echotone> nope no errors
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  what video card?
<echotone> nvidia 9500gt
<echotone> i had it installed and working fine. until i decided to try win7
<echotone> then when i went to switch back with a clean install it wont work
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  thats odd.. normally nvidia works very well.     You installed it the exact same way when it 'was' working?
<echotone> i havent touched anything.
<echotone> i am in puppy linux right now.
<gaurav1> boomernang: no. how do i do that? and when i was on the OS i did use compiz, etc. i believe the rendering was enabled that time as well.
<yeoman> thanks willis...can we do that even when that net video is only a readable and not downloadable?
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  so claify. you had it installed and working.. then installed win7?  then what.
<echotone> so i hope it isnt a problem with my computer because every other os works fine. only linux
<Dr_Willis> yeoman:  depends on the site and how they do things..  I rarely bother with grabbing flash video. I have grabbed many from a lot of sites however.
<echotone> Dr_Willis: I installed win7. I didnt like it. I put the linux disk in and it gave me said problem.
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  so you no longer want windows7?    You mean to say.. the live cd's worked BEFOR you installed windows 7, and now the live cd's fail to work with window7 on the machine?
<echotone> yes.
<yeoman>  mine is the site Websurg and has surgery videos
<echotone> i just built this machine and the first thing i did was install 9.10
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  well you could use the puppy disrto to totally erase the hd. and see if the live cd works after that.. But somthing VERY weird is going on here.
<echotone> it was great and i just wanted to try win 7.
<echotone> bad idea
<davep> the live cd shouldnt touch the HDD
<davep> hence it should work with no win7 and with win7 equally well
<Dr_Willis> I cant imagine what windows7 would do to a system. Unless it caused some hardware to fail.
<echotone> i have formatted the drive so0o many times. i dont think that will do it.
<davep> does it just go black, or does it trigger a reboot?
<MidnightBomber> I have ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 with all updates. It does not allow me to install any new software packages. it says "This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time." WTF
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  there is the grub revovery options also that disable that logo and stuff. did it show any error messages?
<echotone> I never got an error. it goes straight from the logo to black
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  but ages ago the live cd DID work  (the same cd?)
<echotone> yes. i have a cd from canonicle. i ordered it
<echotone> and the live cd worked fine
<Dr_Willis> weirdness. Try making a bootable flash drive?
<echotone> i am using an xpc. and it wont boot from usb.
<echotone> the alternate cd installs the system. but it gives me the same problem
<Dr_Willis> sounds like its narrowed down to some video driver issue.  the revovery mode however does not even get you to the console however.. thats even weirder.
<davep> booooom. installer failed
<echotone> i tried the alternate cd recovery mode and have been tinkering with it for about a week now. no luck
<Dr_Willis> sounds more and more like some odd hardware issue.
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  youve tried the memtest option to verify the ram?
<echotone> yes i have.
<gaurav2> boomernang: any luck?
<echotone> i am trying to figure out how it worked and now it doesnt.
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  You dont hae anything odd hooked up. like  a tv to the tv out? or extra monitors?
<pr0ton> hi!
<Tecna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653124 instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653124 say to edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh but I don't see it on my system.  has it been moved in newer versions?
<echotone> i had just bought everything from the store. so i went back to the store and returned my hard drive for a new one and tried it again.
<echotone> i have 2 dvi monitors
<Tecna> or should I create it new?
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  well see what video driver PuppyLinux  is using. perhaps copy its xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the system.  There is also the grub config files you may want to tweak them to use the  'nosplash nofb noquiet verbose' options to get maximum error messages printing out. you may at least get a console that way
<echotone> okay. thank you. i will try that.
<echotone> Dr_Willis: Should i only have 1 monitor plugged in?
<echotone> idk why that would inhibit me from anything...
<davep> wait
<davep> the error text is
<Flannel> MidnightBomber: Can you please pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<davep> "progress bar cancelled"
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  that would elinimate one potential problem,. i had issues once with a tv  plugged in.. the default X was showing up on the TV. whichi dident even have turned on. :) confused things.
<echotone> i'll give it a try.
<apanda> where can i set my mouse sensitivity numerically? i only have a vague slider..
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  thers just the 1 video card? not an onboard and a pci/pcie card in addation is there?
<davep> google tells me its an old bug
<davep> which was "fixed"
<echotone> no built in graphics. i have 1 pcie card. its nvidia 9500gt
<echotone> i am running a shuttle xpc sb95p v2
<Dr_Willis> Ahh a good old shuttle.. I had one of those.. till it blew up.
<echotone> yeah. i got it for free from my uncle because it started smoking...
<davep> why does a GUI element cause an installation to fail?
<davep> seriously now.
<Dr_Willis> Yep. such neat products from such an Annoying company
<davep> i suppose i could chroot to target and finish the install manually. again. -.-
<Dr_Willis> davep:  you re back to rambling  - and no one really knows what you are actually doing.
<davep> im attempting to install kubuntu netbook (inb4 #kubuntu), and it failed citing an error message
<davep> "progress bar cancelled"
<davep> which honestly sounds like more of a "status update" than "critical error which prevents the install from continuing", but meh
<Beenbassion> Trying to install ubuntu for the first time on an XP computer, can't find any blank disks, and wubi doesn't work for it. I've already installed it on my own laptop but that had vista and I can't figure this out. Any help?
<echotone> Thanks for your help everyone. i am going to try what i have been given. take care.
<Dr_Willis> Beenbassion:  you could make a bootable usb/flash drive and install from that if you wanted. Or are you trying to get 'wubi' to work as your goal?
<davep> it looks like it was trying to update the status of the progress bar...on a window which has closed
<Beenbassion> I'd like to get wubi to work as its what I'm most familiar with
<Emanon> morning all
<Dr_Willis> Beenbassion:  thats scary. Im not even sure if wubi supports XP or not. Or why it  'dosent work'  i avoid wubi like its the plague :)
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Emanon> anyone know if there is an option in Karmic to integrate thunderbird like evolution is? like make it use the im/mail icon be the default for calandars and stuff
<apanda> wubi works for win2k, so it certainly should work for xp
<Beenbassion> :P Well I'm still a fairly new user and it was the easiest way for me to install it on my vista system
<deokanon> hello, sorry to intrude... i have some kernels showing up in grub menu list and i want to delete them (they don't work)...how do i proceed? i also wanted to keep an older version of the kernels i want to get rid of. any advice?
<rahilm> wubi works in Xp, it did when i installed 8.10
<Beenbassion> wubi 9.10 doesn't work though
<davep> deokanon: you can comment out their entries in the menu.lst
<Emanon> might consider apt-get autoremove? that might remove obsoleted kernels
<Dr_Willis> deokanon:  use the package manager to remove the older kenels. or the  system-> admin -> computer janitor tool.
<Emanon> or that
<Emanon> Dr_Willis' is better
<deokanon> cool thanks guys
<joaopinto> there are reported bugs with Wubi/Ubuntu 9.10 breaking after kernel upgrades
<Dr_Willis> deokanon:  they dont take  up much space -   id be sure to at least leave  the one you are using (duh) and one older kernel.
<Emanon> yea always nice to have a backup if something bricks the latest
<Dr_Willis> Thers so many reported bugs with Wubi - its scary
<deokanon> actually i want to keep the older ones and get rid of the new ones...the new ones are buggy like crazy
<Emanon> well if it involves windows...
<Emanon> so IS there some package (or a few) that more tightly integrates thunderbird with gnome in Karmic?
<rahilm> but wubii is safer than a real install but it is useful only for trying out
<deokanon> well that's not exactly true... i want to keep one that is old...which i am currently using right now... and get rid of the other recent kernels
<echotone> where is this particular chat logged? i am looking for instructiones i recieved a minute ago but i closed this window and lost it.
<Dr_Willis> safest would be to test it out in 'virtualbox' or 'vmware' :)
<Beenbassion> I know wubi is bugged but I have no blank cds and the usb install seems to complicated
<Emanon> or some way to make Google Wave work in Evolution
<apanda> where are the config files where i can edit the mouse speed? there is no xorg.conf
<ultra_> could anyone PLEASE tell me how to stop streams from cutting out and buffering 2-3 times an hour while I'm listening to them on any media player?
<Dr_Willis> Beenbassion:  making a usb insaller complex? Instll/run unetbootin. Point it to the iso file and the cd.. hit 'go for it!'  and get a soda...
<Optimus55> hey just wonderin quickly, any know if there's people having issues with wifi disconnects in karmic? i thought it was just my router cus it's shitty but a friend told me there's issues
<Beenbassion> I had an issue with the other night, a reboot solved it
<Emanon> i know UNR 9.10 had a little trouble with my dad's wifi card but 9.04 didnt support it at all so a lil spotty was ok
<leon> hi all
<Optimus55> Emanon: is it specifically with intermittent disconnects?
<Beenbassion> and dr_willis thanks, I'll give that a shot
<Emanon> nah just was a bother to get it working the first time
<Optimus55> Ah okay, but one it worked it was fine
<rahilm> what happens if i dd the entire Live-CD on the usb stick
<Emanon> since his motherboard likes to misrepresent the wifi cards connection status
<Dr_Willis> rahilm:  i doubt if it will be bootable.
<Emanon> say its on when its been switched off (i hate those wifi switches on new laptops)
<Optimus55> cool thanks
<iceroot> rahilm: should be working
<Dr_Willis> rahilm:  thats why they had a netbook .img file for the last release. it MIGHT work..  try it and see I guess.
<el_compA_____> How do I do a clean install of ubuntu when I hve a dualboot?
<ultra_> could anyone PLEASE tell me how to stop streams from cutting out and buffering 2-3 times an hour while I'm listening to them on any media player?
<cityLights> how may I upgrade the version of avahi on my system?
<rahilm> Dr_Willis, but its like ISO9660 as the first partition
<Emanon> is it a specific station ultra or all of em
<Dr_Willis> rahilm:  try it and see. I wouldbe suprised if it worked.  I got grub2 set up to boot a .iso file  on my flash drive. :) so i  just copy the iso to my flash drive now.
<iceroot> el_compA_____: insert install cd, and install ubuntu on the place of the old ubuntu
<Emanon> cause i know i have similar problems with certain channels (di.fm chillout dreams)
<cityLights> I am trying to use pidgin with the bonjour protocol, my ubuntu pc doesnt get messeges from other clients
<el_compA_____> Do I need to format the ubuntu partition first?
<Dr_Willis> el_compA_____:  the installer can reformat the partitions
<alkisg> In an Ubuntu-only local network, to be able to centrally manage user accounts, can I use samba as a domain controller and have clients authenticate against it, instead of using LDAP?
<cityLights> I upgraded pidgin to 2.6.3 and still see the issue, so I seek to upgrade avahi . how?
<iceroot> alkisg: better, use samba + ldap
<silv3r_m00n> can ubuntu mark bad sectors on hard drive so that they are not used again ?
<Beenbassion> I'm using GRUB 1.97, any real advantage of upgrading to 2?
<rahilm> i'll try it tonight..(its day here now)
<Emanon> that would be pretty cool silv3r
<iceroot> alkisg: pcs are connecting to samba which is getting user-informations from ldap
<Dr_Willis> Beenbassion:  depends on your needs.. but proberly not at this time.
<iceroot> alkisg: but you can do it without ldap too of course
<el_compA> Ok but I tried doing it first in a virtual machine and ir wouldn't boot.... Just got a black screen like terminal
<rahilm> Beenbassion, many advantages but a few disadv too
<alkisg> iceroot: if I can do it without LDAP it'll be simpler for me. Do I need winbind on the clients?
<Dr_Willis> Beenbassion:  i use the grub2 feauter that lets me boot iso files to make a 'rescue/recovery' option that boots up a live cd for me. but thats just a neat trick.
<ultra_> could anyone PLEASE tell me how to stop streams from cutting out and buffering 2-3 times an hour while I'm listening to them on any media player?
<iceroot> alkisg: only linux-clients?
<Emanon> is it ALL streams or just certain ones ultra?
<alkisg> iceroot: yes
<silv3r_m00n> Emanon: like ?
<iceroot> alkisg: dont need winbind
<Emanon> i was just saying that would be a cool utility silver
<rahilm> hey..anyone can provide any links where they successfully mounted an iso in grub2
<Emanon> one that marked bad sectors and refused to use em again to preserve system integrity
<iceroot> !grub | rahilm
<ubottu> rahilm: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<iceroot> !grub2 | rahilm
<ubottu> rahilm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<silv3r_m00n> Emanon: windows does that I guess
<silv3r_m00n> doesn't ubuntu do that ?
<Dr_Willis> rahilm:  dozens of them out .  Check http://delicious.com/dr_willis/
<MidnightBomber> Flannel: will do, 1 sec
<Emanon> idk it might
<Emanon> i am far from knowledgable on the subject
<rahilm> ya.. i meant grub2 only ..sorry
<alkisg> iceroot: Thanks! I may not be expressing this correctly: I want the users to be able to logon to the clients, using accounts that I've created on the server for them. Can samba handle that?
<el_compA> iceroot:  any ideas why it didn't work when I tried it in a vm???
<ssv1994> hello guys, I have a question. Is it legal to activate in system/administration/hardware drivers, a driver for my ati video card?
<Dr_Willis> rahilm:  let me pastebin my grub config for it. :)
<Emanon> im here to either get thunderbird to be nicer in gnome or make evolution support google wave
<iceroot> alkisg: of course
<iceroot> alkisg: for that, there is samba
<Sacho> on jaunty: rarely my keyboard completely locks out(can't type anything) and I can't open menus on the windows. I think it's an issue of a control key getting stuck, but I don't know how to unstuck it
<Dr_Willis> rahilm:  see --> pastebinit /etc/grub.d/40_custom_boots_iso_files
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f237e002f
<iceroot> el_compA: no
<Emanon> probably ssv theres only a few countries where its even disputed i think
<alkisg> iceroot: so I just make samba a domain controller on the server, and install libpam-samba on the clients?
<iceroot> alkisg: its very easy but its getting nicer if using ldap as samba backend
<rahilm> Dr_Willis: Thnx i'll check it out.
<Emanon> u in US ssv1994?
<ssv1994> Emanon: so, what about EU?
<Emanon> EU i imagine so let me see if i can find out
<iceroot> alkisg: yes
<iceroot> alkisg: but maybe have a look at ldap and libnss
<ssv1994> ok, find out
<alkisg> iceroot: thanks, I'll try. LDAP looked to difficult for me to configure, so I'd like to avoid it if possible.
<rahilm> Dr_Willis->do i have to add anything to make it persisten or is it already?
<iceroot> alkisg: its not that hard but starting with samba only is a good idea. after that you can look at ldap and kerberos, which is a killer-feature
<alkisg> iceroot: to make the clients join the samba domain, do I need to do that? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<iceroot> alkisg: you are not using AD i guess
<alkisg> Nope
<Emanon> not sure if this explains a whole lot https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2009-January/011432.html but its better than the somewhat legalese here http://www.statutelaw.gov.uk/content.aspx?parentActiveTextDocId=2250249&ActiveTextDocId=2250425
<iceroot> alkisg: have a look at a simple samba example on the net, hen learn how to use samba on server and client side
<iceroot> !samba | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<echotone> i cant find my xconf file(s). i checked in /etc/X11 and pretty much every file that has an "x" in it. How is that possible from a fresh install? I am mounting my hdd from puppy linux right now. Where should i look?
<kermit> this channel is run so much better than ##linux
<alkisg> iceroot: my problem is user accounts, I've no problems with making and using shares..
<Flannel> MidnightBomber: Alright, what package (just any example) are you trying to install?
<cityLights> iceroot: how can I upgrade the version of avahi in my ubuntu?
<alkisg> iceroot: I.e. I want to `adduser user1` on the server, and enable this user to logon from e.g. pc1
<Emanon> well its easier to manage a help channel when what your helping with is fairly narrowly defined i imagine kermit
<MidnightBomber> flannel: wine
<iceroot> alkisg: yes, that is on line in samba
<Flannel> MidnightBomber: alright, please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install wine`
<MidnightBomber> roger
<iceroot> alkisg: its very easy and a common way
<Serialtueur> hello, i have a problem with the install of ubuntu
<iceroot> !details | Serialtueur
<ubottu> Serialtueur: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Serialtueur> my screen is not too large
<rahilm> my ubuntu is slowing down considerably, is there a shell command that displays the top memory users
<Serialtueur> yes it's arrive ^^
<iceroot> rahilm: top
<relentless> lol Weegee
<Dr_Willis> rahilm:  top or htop :)
<Guest81694> :)
<hiouh> Hey I did a backup of all my installed programs, so I have like 100+ .deb files.. How do  I install them all at once rather then clicking one by one??
<Serialtueur> the desktop of linux is too large for my screen
<MidnightBomber> Flennel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340432/
<Serialtueur> so i can't push buttons
<Flannel> hiouh: use dpkg, and globbing (dpkg -i *)
<MidnightBomber> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340432/
<echotone> Dr_Willis: Where were those x files that you pointed me to? I rebooted with 1 monitor only and that wasnt the fix. I looke for the files you specified but i could not find them.
<hiouh> how do i use that command?
<relentless> Serialtueur, linux is the kernel
<Flannel> hiouh: Just be careful, those deb files might be the same programs with multiple versions
<hiouh> ohh, right.
<Serialtueur> (if somebody can speak french, it's more easy for me ^^)
<relentless> Serialtueur, YOu mean your X Resolution is to big
<Dr_Willis> !fr | Serialtueur
<Serialtueur> yes
<ubottu> Serialtueur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<iceroot> hiouh: open up a terminal and type "dpk -i /path-to/the/files/*"
<Serialtueur> ok thanks
<bill-barriere> so i have found this marvelous irc command to test the theory of natural selection it goes like this:
<bill-barriere> /exec sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<iceroot> hiouh: open up a terminal and type "dpkg -i /path-to/the/files/*"
<Guest81694> can somebody help me?
<hiouh> thanks ;)
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  which X files? puppy linux should have them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf same location on the ubuntu hard drie also.
<hiouh> im downgrading from 9.10 to 9.04
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hiouh> I have many network difficulties in 9.10
<hiouh> and it seems slower than 9.04
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  id be curious if any other live linux cds also work.
<Emanon> might consider making sure your mirrors are in your country ssv1994 that (logically anyways) should not have anything illegal in your country
<relentless> Dr_Willis,  there isnt an xorg.conf in ubuntu9.10
<iceroot> !ask | Guest81694
<Dr_Willis> relentless:  i have one. :) and i told him to copy the one from puppy linux TO  the ubuntu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubottu> Guest81694: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiouh> what command? lol
<Chrysalis> trying to install restricted-extras and it fails on mscorefonts trying to find a sourceforge mirror, any idea how to work around this?
<echotone> Dr_Willis: I have my hdd mounted and i caant find them at that location. etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt exist. hmmm
<Emanon> probably the dd command
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  ubuntu dosetn need one. BUt it can use one. actually - let me pastebin mine... its for nvidia cards
<Flannel> MidnightBomber: Alright, please pastebin this: `apt-cache policy wine wine1.2; sudo apt-get install wine1.2`
<relentless> Flannel, mine is hda :p
<Emanon> like someone telling windows n00bs to deltree c:/
<ssv1994> Emanon, I live in Latvia, you think, that there is nothing illegal?
<echotone> i have a handfull of live cds that i made today that i have not tried yet. I'll get back to you on that.
<Flannel> jmk1234: Not the ones given to you
<Flannel> erm
<Emanon> ive heard they have some odd laws ill check for latvia specifically
<Flannel> hiouh: notthe ones given to you
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  heres the one for my dual screen setup on an nvidia 8800gtsxxx box -> http://pastebin.com/f7ba0aff6
<hiouh> haha, just making sure :D
<alkisg> iceroot: Please excuse me for insisting, I really think my poor English doesn't help me describe my problem correctly, so let me describe it again with more words:
<alkisg> I have a server which has samba installed and 100 user accounts on it. One of those user accounts is "alkisg".
<alkisg> I also have a client, "pc1". This pc1 has only one user account, "test". The user account "alkisg" DOES NOT EXIST on pc1. Can samba help me logon USING GDM to pc1 with the alkisg account?
<FloodBot3> alkisg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  and heres one from nvidia 5500 machine --> http://pastebin.com/f24de3928
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  but it could be that Puppuy works because its using the vesa or 'nv' video driver. not the 'nvidia' one. compare  those to what puppy linux isusing.
<ultra_> could anyone PLEASE tell me how to stop streams from cutting out and buffering 2-3 times an hour while I'm listening to them on any media player?
<vietw0rm> install nevida new version :">
<echotone> Dr_Willis: what can i do with this file? should i create the /etc/X11... file?
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf   Yes...
<Daifan> Are there any other ways to install sound drivers without the use of alsa server?
<Flannel> relentless: Your on an old version of Ubuntu, you should think about upgrading
<thevishy> I got a spam DCC receive option from itc
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  or try the one that puppylinux uses.. keep a collectipon of them see if any work.
<relentless> Flannel, not I set it to hda
<thevishy> irc* , and I hve auto accept file offers as NO
<alkisg> iceroot: in that scenario, I don't understand what configuration is needed on the client to validate the user account on the server, so I'd appreciate it if you could point me to a how-to.
<Emanon> Latvian Copyright Law in English
<Emanon> http://unpan1.un.org/intradoc/groups/public/documents/UNTC/UNPAN018395.pdf
<vladimir_> I can't play flash contents in firefox.
<thevishy> It is infact some adult movie that popped up as do u want to accept it
<echotone> Dr_Willis: alright, cool. thank you.
<relentless> vladimir_, did you download the plugin?
<Emanon> on a side note bill-barriere might consider having them use dcfldd it works faster
<Ahri> i've written a daemon, and an init script for it. when i use the init script it correctly executes the daemon, however as the daemon does not background itself the init script just hangs (until said damon is killed). what is the solution to this problem?
<MidnightBomber> flannel: this is going to take a while, hope your here when it finishes it's download
<relentless> Ahri, did you fork it?
<Flannel> MidnightBomber: Oh, it's downloading?  That's interesting.  It should've given you an error.
<vladimir_> yes relentless and it is also enabled in add-ons.
<ultra_> could anyone PLEASE tell me how to stop streams from cutting out and buffering 2-3 times an hour while I'm listening to them on any media player?
<Ahri> relentless: the init script does not fork it, no. it's using start-stop-daemon to call the daemon
<davep> what is the difference between linux-generic, and linux-image-generic?
<relentless> Ahri, try putting an & after callign to daemon or rewriting the script to fork
<LeonWessels> Hi, I have the repositories as iso images on my hd and want to install from them.
<LeonWessels> Using apt-cdrom add allow only adding one image and
<LeonWessels> using loopback devices to mount the images present a problem because there are not enough loopback devices to mount all the images at once.
<LeonWessels> Is there a better way to add iso repositories?
<FloodBot3> LeonWessels: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ultra_:  upp your buffer size.. or rip the stream first using streamtuner/streamripper perhaps.   and thats about all i can suggest - given the  lack of details you give.
<relentless> vladimir_, flash isnt an addon, you have to install the plugin via commandline
<Dr_Willis> LeonWessels:  how many images are you using anyway?
<netcube> hi @ all
<echotone> Dr_Willis: what is the second part of the link you gave me? I made the xorg.conf file should that second part go in the same file?
<Emanon> might consider going through the little bit of work to install it from the site rather than from the repo i've had better results with flash that way
<Ahri> relentless: ok, do you mean that the daemon should for itself?
<Emanon> especially on 64 bit
<vladimir_> relentless,thnks I will try it out.
<LeonWessels> I have 11 images
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  they are my xorg.conf from 2 different machines. both with nvidia cards. ones an 8800 dual montor. other is a 5500 single display.
<relentless> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<relentless> HA!
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  save them somwehere for examples to look at/try
<relentless> !flash | vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_: please see above
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, I have my DCC option as no and yet yday night I got some 10 spam of a movie through IRC DCC
<echotone> Dr_Willis: thanks for clarifying.
<relentless> Ahri, just at the end of the command you use to call the daemon
<thevishy> I had to manually click abort each time - why is this spam happening ? I can say the user names
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  my client just prints a message then ignores the send. so i dont have an issue.
<ssv1994> Emanon, are all contents on an ubuntu CD legal?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i assume this 8800 nvidea dual monitor setup is with an older version of ubuntu? (my nvidia binary drivers seem to make it really easy to hotplug extra monitors for multi-desktop)
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, How can I set it to that mode ?
<cityLights> I am still looking for help girls and guys, how may I upgrade avahi on my jaunty?
<LeonWessels> Dr_Willis: I have 11 iso images
<Emanon> i think on the cd but im not sure on the repositories
<relentless> ciphergoth1, sudo apt-get -u install avahi
<ssv1994> but on a cd it is fine
<airtonix> cityLights, not sure , but i'd be checking for a ppa repository
<thevishy> I think XChat doesnt have that option perhaps ?
<Dr_Willis> LeonWessels:  why in the world are you even needing to have that many? you cloned the full repository?
<Emanon> cause the cds by default dont install ANY proprietary stuff
<airtonix> thevishy, it does
<Emanon> you have to enable them intentionally
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  both are using 9.10  here.
<thevishy> airtonix, can you tell me how to make it ?
<Azeotrope> does anyone knows how can I convert multple .html files to .txt files?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i just install the monitors and  tweak the settings to get them to the right locations.
<airtonix> thevishy, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/34142/screenshot_003_XMKRO0.png
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, does nvidia-settings not do this for you?
<LeonWessels> Dr_Willis: I have a very limited internet connection so I got the repositories as iso images.
<relentless> Azeotrope, cat /path/to/page.html > yourpage.txt
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, (assuming you are using the non-opne-source drivers)
<Stavros> Anybody got any idea how to get a microphone to work when sound works perfectly on ubuntu 9.10 please?
<alkisg> I have a server which has samba configured as a domain controller and 100 user accounts on it. I also have a client, "pc1", which has only one local user account. Can samba help me logon to pc1 using the user accounts of the server, or is LDAP *required* to do that?
<oCean_> !info html2text
<ubottu> html2text (source: html2text): advanced HTML to text converter. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2a-14 (karmic), package size 98 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  it does.. but that tool has issues when you dont even have an xorg.conf - and i keep archives of my old xorg.confs just in case. :)
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, ok now i understand
<vladimir_> relentless,there is no package named flash--so it says in apt-get install.
<relentless> LeonWessels, the downloading of the repositories is just virtual, you dont nesscerily need them as an iso
<Dr_Willis> LeonWessels:  ive seen waysto increase the # of loopback devices you can use. but i forget where i saw that at.
<Emanon> its flashplugin-nonfree
<relentless> vladimir_, did you read the link I sent you>?
<fhenning09> Anyone know where I can get my hands on this pdf "Java Software Solutions?" I'd prefer to look at it before I buy the book in a month for classes get a slight jump on the material.
<Emanon> and you have to enable restricted repos i think
<relentless> !flash | vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ahri> Azeotrope: `rename 's/\.html$/.txt/'` *.html -- if you just want to rename files
<Flannel> fhenning09: Please take non-support questions elsewhere, thanks.
<Ahri> Azeotrope: `rename 's/\.html$/.txt/' *.html`, even :)
<fhenning09> I found a way outdated one on gigapedia.com but was hoping for a more recent copy
<Stavros>  Anybody got any idea how to get a microphone to work when sound works perfectly on ubuntu 9.10 please?
<LeonWessels> Dr_Willis: I'll look some more to try to increase the number of loopback devices.
<relentless> Stavros, The mic should work did you turn up the volume on the mic?
<Emanon> careful fhenning companies trying to be obviously up and up sometimes get pretty stern about questionable sources of stuff
<oCean_> Azeotrope: my guess is, you don't need just a rename, but an actual conversion? See ubottu's link 20 lines above ^^
<Azeotrope> Ahri, i want to get rid of the html formatting. things like /b etc
<Stavros> its an inbuilt mic into the laptop, i looked in volume control unmuted it and turned it right up.
<oCean_> Azeotrope: use html2text
<relentless> Stavros, Are you trying to listen to the mic as you talk in it?
<Stavros> no trying to get it to register any input.
<Emanon> try switching WHICH mic you use
<Stavros> tried it
<Emanon> unmute it
<Optimus55> anyone know if ubuntu laptops can make a sound when volume key pressed?
<Stavros> done and done
<thevishy> is there any good ram memory manager software in ubuntu ?
<Emanon> theres music playing on my computer
<Emanon> and i didnt start it hehe
<Emanon> weird
<thevishy> !ram
<ubottu> A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<manis> hi
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  if you mouse over a audio file -it will play a preview
<Tecna> http://pastebin.org/64204 This is the xmodmap.conf file that was provided at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653124
<Tecna> It made the keys that previously did not function start working, but now others aren't anymore.  can this be fixed by removing all lines except those relevant to the extra keys?
<Rimaster> hi
<Beatbreake> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Emanon> not an issue just figured people might wanna know that torrentfinders banner ads just scared the shit out of me
<airtonix> Emanon, check that you aren't having the mouse cursor hovering over a music file
<Rimaster> Türk varmi ?
<airtonix> Emanon, oh right. flash banners
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  the reason the 'adblock' extension was invented
<Emanon> i know i just installed this system havnt got jack on it yet
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, Emanon, or AdThwart for chromium
<Emanon> and its a temp anyway was using it for data recovery anyways
<Emanon> installing it clean soon as file transfer finishes
<oCean_> !tr | Rimaster
<ubottu> Rimaster: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Rimaster> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<surmandal> Hi
<alkisg> iceroot: I asked in #samba and they told me that LDAP is ***required*** in order for samba to work as a PDC, so I guess what you told me wasn't correct. Thank you anyway.
<relentless> alkisg, I dont have LDAP for my PDC
<surmandal> Administrator_, hi could you please help me out to solve the sound problem in karmic
<Emanon> on a side note my computarded mother has been using unr 9.10 for like 2 months now with no issues at all
 * alkisg cries.. :-/
<surmandal> Administrator_, I have a sounde card driver problem in acer 5610
 * Dr_Willis barely knows what ldap and pdc are...
<alkisg> relentless: could you please point me to some how to? To know what I'm looking for?
<surmandal> Administrator_, after upgrading to karmin, it is not working
<ultra_> Dr_Willis: how does you up your buffer size?
<surmandal> Administrator_, snd_hda_intel: Unknown parameter `5610' this is the message from dmesg
<relentless> alkisg, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/samba-pdc.html
<Dr_Willis> ultra_:  use the players settings  normally.
<relentless> surmandal, Administrator_ is just a nickname everyone is here to help you not jus tone person, Just ask your questions and someone can help you
<netcube> I've got a question. I am using Karmic, Firefox and flashplugin-nonfree from the default repositories. Flash stuff, like youtube videos, do work, but I cannot interact with many of them (not all). For example, I cannot press pause or change the volume.
<surmandal> relentless, thanks for the info
<ultra_> Dr_Willis: its totem and there are no such settings
<Emanon> that was happening to me too netcube
<netcube> and how did you solve it, Emanon?
<Dr_Willis> ultra_:  no idea. I rarely use totem. theres other players out there.
<surmandal> relentless, I have a sound problem in my acer 5610, after upgrading to karmic
<Emanon> uninstall flashplugin-nonfree nsplugins and flashplugin-installer and install it manually from their site
<surmandal> snd_hda_intel: Unknown parameter `5610' relentless this is the eror message from dmesg
<Emanon> its just a .so file you put in the plugins folder
<EricInBNE> can anyone tell me how to install mod_dav_svn on ubuntu hardy? ffs
<Emanon> worked way better than the default for me
<netcube> okay, I'm gonna try that. Thanks
<alkisg> relentless: thank you. Can I please ask you a yes/no question? Is it possible *using samba but not LDAP* to have a server with 100 user accounts, and a client with just one local user, and to logon to that client using the username/password from a user account from the server?
<Emanon> not to mention they have a 64 bit version
<ultra_> Dr_Willis: i use totem because it works with my media buttons on my laptop
<relentless> alkisg, yes, that is how I have it set up at work
<jean-claude> Hi, I have a problem with usb I think.I am on a old amilo (celeron1.6 512ddr) , the trackpad is ok but when I use an usb mouse when i launch program the pointer is very slow ... I try my scanner and it seems that the scan is slow too .. Someone has an idea of how to slow the prob ?
<relentless> alkisg, the only issue you will run into is roaming profiles, and autintication
<relentless> *authintication
<alkisg> relentless: thank you very much. iceroot: I'm really sorry, I guess they misinformed me at #samba.
<relentless> fff
<alkisg> relentless: authentication? what do you mean?
<kid> f
<relentless> alkisg, you have to manually set domain admins
<Jesper84> Hey, I got Netbook Remix on my 1005HA, and I have a problem with my wired LAN. It looses the connection after a standby. Anybody got that issue as well ?
<surmandal>  I have a sound problem in my acer 5610, after upgrading to karmic, snd_hda_intel: Unknown parameter `5610' relentless this is the eror message from dmesg
<relentless> surmandal, I saw the first time, That isnt enough information. What are you trying to do when this happens?
<echotone> Dr_willis: I added the xorg.conf file and it brought me to a command line when i reboot.  A lot better than a black screen, but still not quite what im looking for haha
<surmandal> relentless, sound is not working
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  well thats narrowed it down a bit then to a potential x config ieeus
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  does 'startx' give any error messages?
<surmandal> relentless, while aplay -l aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<airtonix> Jesper84, so you are not able to get a connection back again?
<surmandal> relentless, after upgrading to karmic, this is happening
<relentless> surmandal, what is the sounds card.
<Jesper84> airtonix: Yeah thats right.
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  also that config was set to use the nvidia driver. which you proberly dont have installed.
<Diverdude> i have mounted a remote drive using sshfs. When i then open e.g. a textfile in gedit and want to save it it says permission denied. How do i open it with the right priviledges?
<surmandal> relentless, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<fhenning09> sudo ______
<Emanon> 32 Bit http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_1_p1_linux_111709.tar.gz
<Emanon> 64 Bit http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  you could try changeing the   Driver 'Nvidia' line tobe  -> Driver 'nv' and see if it works.. also try   Driver 'vesa'
<Emanon> sorry for miniflood
<airtonix> Jesper84, (just winging it here, since i dont have a netbook nor have i tried the os for it ) but : have you tried taking the network device offline and putting it back online again? (ifconfig eth0 down etc etc )
<Flannel> EricInBNE: The language isn't necessary.  And the package is libapache2-svn
<Emanon> in case that guy with flash issue was still on
<echotone> Dr_willis: would i need to reboot to try that? and i never installed an nvidia driver. but i am okay with taking baby steps for now.
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  im not sure of what package name for your driver/card. does 'startx'  work? that would be test #1
<Jesper84> airtonix: no, I haven't tried that. I did 'networking restart' without effect. But I'll try your suggestion. Thanks
<airtonix> Jesper84, just be aware that the device might not be eth0
<thevishy> !ram
<ubottu> A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Snowboarder> i have mounted a remote drive using sshfs. When i then open e.g. a textfile in gedit and want to save it it says permission denied. How do i open it with the right priviledges?
<Jesper84> airtonix: sure thing... thanks
<Emanon> sudo chown -hR youruser:yourgroup /path/to/file
<echotone> Dr_Willis: I'll reboot.
<surmandal> relentless, is that a enough information that is provided..?
<relentless> surmandal, yes
<relentless> surmandal, http://thio4linux.wordpress.com/2007/10/06/intel-hda-intel-corporation-82801g/
<Emanon> then it will belong to your user
<relentless> surmandal, You just need to reinstall ALSA.
<Emanon> or you can sudo gedit to avoid changing permissions
<relentless> surmandal, that is the long way of doing it, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<jean-claude> Hi, I have a problem with usb I think.I am on a old amilo (celeron1.6 512ddr) , the trackpad is ok but when I use an usb mouse when i launch program the pointer is very slow ... I try my scanner and it seems that the scan is slow too .. Someone has an idea of how to slow the prob ?
<surmandal> relentless, ok, but I have upgraded alsa to version 1.0.21
<EricInBNE> Flannel, your a gentleman and a scholar
<ghaith> Hi, i'm trying to setup dual monitor on a live cd, i have an ati x300SE (supported by the open source drivers AFAIK) when i set the display options to extend the monitor, the desktop effects turn off
<jean-claude> I saw a solution saying to plug the mouse in an ohter usb device but nothing change, I try with a other mouse, same problem
<ghaith> the lcd is connected through dvi
<surmandal> relentless, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa then >>Package `alsa' is not installed and no info is available., should I install the alsa
<Exaltia> jean-claude, look your mouse speed settings
<ghaith> on my laptop compiz is still functioning normally with an ATI hd4650 card with the closed source drivers
<Exaltia> jean-claude, i doubt that usb port speed has an effect on a mouse pointer speed, but it could have one on your scanner
<jean-claude> Exaltia : the problem is the mouse works fine 90% of the time but when i launch program or do something else it is very very slow
<jean-claude> Exaltia : but when I use the trackpad is ok 100% of the time
<Emanon> for most things i prefer a touchpad myself (no statement against those who prefer mouse tho) do have to use mouse for some games just cause its faster for me
<relentless> surmandal, can you pastebin the output from "apport-collect 480318" in the commandsline
<relentless> *command line
<Exaltia> how slow, mouse pointer is moving anytime at the same speed or does it "jump" ?
<jean-claude> jump yes
<katakbuta> hey any idea why grep still print out blank lines with these: grep -v "^$" textfile
<io__> ciao tutti
<Dr_Willis> every line even blank ones have a start and an end of line   katakbuta
<Dr_Willis> katakbuta:  or so i rcall from my 'using regular expressions' book.
<jean-claude> for example when I launch firefox, the 2 first second it is unusable because it jump , same thing for program so its not linked to firefox
<Exaltia> jean-claude, looks like this is a performance problem , try to desactivate compiz and so on, the point is that your trackpad is probably on the ps/2 bus, wich requires far less cpu to handle versus usb
<jean-claude> Exaltia : I have already disactive compiz etc because yes its a old computer
<Emanon> and (depending on the computer) firefox CAN be a pretty big load
<Exaltia> jean-claude, how many ram?
<jean-claude> yes but when I launch firefox using the trackpad is not sow at all
<katakbuta> Dr_Willis: any better suggestion for the grep regex
<jean-claude> 512ddr
<Exaltia> jean-claude, wich window manager?
<Emanon> thats real odd
<jean-claude> gnome (?)
<Emanon> metacity then
<jop7li> use chromium!
<Snowboarder> i have mounted a remote drive using sshfs. When i then open e.g. a textfile in gedit and want to save it it says permission denied. How do i open it with the right priviledges?
<Dr_Willis> katakbuta:  ive seen that 'example' used/mentioned in several grep/regrexp tutorals/books - but  Im not sure what you are trying to do.. and ive not done munch grep-fu in ages
<Emanon> snowboarder scroll up i answered it a while ago
<echotone> Dr_Willis: startx gave me fatal error 'no screens found'  parse error in line 1 section (null) in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf "1" is not a valid keyword
<jean-claude> Exaltia : I was using ubuntu 8.10 last week, same problem. Now 9.10 exactly same prob
<Emanon> open it as root with sudo or change the ownership with chown
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  Hmm.. how did you save/copy the xorg.conf file anyway? you dident use Notepad did you?
<surmandal> relentless, http://pastebin.com/m57f9ce62
<Snowboarder> Emanon, damn....its already gone
<Snowboarder> Emanon, Can you please repeat it
<MidnightBomber> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340452/
<Emanon> k sudo chown -hR youruser:yourgroup yourfile
<Exaltia> jean-claude, try to install a lighter weighted desktop manager (window manager?) like xfce or equivalent, and test, i think i can't be of anymore help at this point, sorry
<Emanon> or sudo gedit yourfile
<echotone> Dr_Willis: puppy has an "edit" app that i would compare to notepad. yes.
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  you also realize (if network is working) you can irc from the console of the system.  install weechat, or irssi
<Emanon> yea sorry no answer from me either jean
<Flannel> MidnightBomber: Your original issues stems from your use of that PPA, looks like it's got some issues with packaging.
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  so you used puppy - thats ok then. Not sure what that error means however.
<jean-claude> Exaltia : ok I ll try, or use windows xp :'(
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  you may want to try the 2nd xorg.conf i posted. the much simpiler one.
 * Exaltia dies from jean-claude answer
<Emanon> watch that language
<Snowboarder> Emanon, was that for me: sudo chown -hR youruser:yourgroup yourfile ?
<thevishy> does anyone know of any memory management software ? I notice that my comptuer is getting very slow if I keep it on for long time
<echotone> may i get the link again?
<Emanon> yea snow
<MidnightBomber> flanel: what is PPA?
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  that error sounds like the xorg.conf has some bad data in it however.
<MidnightBomber> flannel: apt-get?
<Emanon> that changes the owner of the file (and any inside it) to your user of your group
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  like when it got cut/pasted/saved it has some extra characters/blank/non-viewable characters
<Emanon> so be carefull only to do it to folders you need permission to all the contents of
<echotone> Dr_Willis: may i get the link again. I am going to try the same one but i am going to remove the line numbers from it.
<Flannel> MidnightBomber: You added a PPA (personal package archive) to your sources for something.  Looks like it's got wine in it, and that version of wine is the cause of your packaging problems
<pc-destop> can somebody help me. after update my resolution is low 640x480. i'm using ubuntu 9.10 and nvidia mx 400 graphic card
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  Line Numbers? egads. :) thats the issue.. the pastebin sites have links to download the actual file. Nop need to cut/paste...
<Emanon> might even consider doing it on a file by file basis as opposed to recursivly to a directory with -hR
<relentless> surmandal, sudo apt-get install alsa-driver
<ceW> bayu jaks@ymail.com
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  http://pastebin.com/f3e1176c    for my 'twinview' box.
<surmandal> relentless, E: Couldn't find package alsa-driver
<relentless> k
<Snowboarder> Emanon, I get this errormessage then: chown: cannot access `neteTuberkolose.sas': Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  http://pastebin.com/fdbeb800
<Emanon> did you sudo?
<MidnightBomber> flannel: it seems to be acquiring all software perfectly now. Thank you very much for your assistance!
<bayu> swetetetet
<Dr_Willis> echotone:  near the top of the page is a 'download' link   use that.
<Emanon> cause to change ownership from another user to your own you must be root or at least the command may be
<Flannel> MidnightBomber: If you go to software sources (under System > ADministration, might be "software preferences" depending on your version) you can disable it if you have problems in the future.  It's under the third party repositories robably.
<Emanon> must be i mean
<echotone> Dr_Willis: okay so i'll try and fix that. Thank you.
<Snowboarder> Emanon, do you think it would be an idea to go to the server and cmod it?
<Emanon> idk
<katakbuta> Dr_Willis: what does this regex match: ^.$
<iflema> pc-destop: where you using the 3d proprietary driver
<Emanon> i just know that when i need a file and i dont own it i chown it
<relentless> surmandal, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<Emanon> no rhyme intended
<pc-destop> iflema, what do you mean with where?
<wvd> So, two questions, first this one. Yesterday I installed ubuntu for my first time (also linux for my first time), i've let the installer make the partitions automatically. Now I can only boot windows from dev/sda2 instead of dev/sda1, can this be possible?
<Dr_Willis> katakbuta:  no idea. id have to reread my regrex books -   i think it would match 1 character on a line. and thats it.
<thevishy> Hi guys I notice that Mem:        500120     492460       7660 my ram is fully used though I dont have too many software runnung
<Snowboarder> Emanon, what does it mean to chown it?
<thevishy> any idea how can I clear up memory
<Dr_Willis> katakbuta:  <start of line> <1 and only 1 character> <end of line>
<Emanon> change ownership
<Emanon> and gratz on trying us out wvd
<wvd> Emanon: I want to be asap gone from windows :-)
<Emanon> when you auto-partitioned it wvd it resized windows and put ubuntu before it in the partition order
<wvd> k
<Snowboarder> Emanon, this file is residing on another server...So the owner is the user on that server. Might that be the cause?
<Emanon> yea
<Emanon> you cant chown a file if your not root of the box it resides on
<wvd> Second question: Ubuntu doesn't reconigze my internet connection. My internet setup is like this: We got a router, and our main computer just has a wireless connection. This computer has some small thing with an antenna plugged into the USB-port. Why doesn't Ubuntu reconigze my connection?
<Dreamglider> i have problems with video playback, the image is very "pixilated" it's like the video resc is very low, how can i fix this ?
<Emanon> might consider copying it to a local directory and chowning it there
<Emanon> or becoming root of the server
<Emanon> linux sometimes has issue with wifi dongles
<Emanon> what is the brand/model of the dongle?
<Emanon> thats the antenna thing
<oCean_> !prefix | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<surmandal> relentless, after that, do i need to anything ..?
<Emanon> sorry oCean your right
<surmandal> I have remove the previous packages and re install it
<Emanon> that was for wvd (the dongle comment)
<Snowboarder> Emanon, How do i get to become root of the server?
<Emanon> you would have to talk to its admin Snow i doubt its gonna happen
<relentless> surmandal, did it install?
<surmandal> yes
<wvd> Emanon: Ehhm, can I see it on the antenna thing?
<Emanon> might consider just copying the file to local directory where you ARE root and changing the ownership there
<Emanon> should be able too
<Emanon> to
<surmandal> relentless, reinstall
<Emanon> wvd
<wvd> Siemens gigaset usb apadtar 108 << Emanon
<relentless> surmandal, at most maybe a reboot.
<Snowboarder> Emanon, hehe yes thats not gonna happen :)
<Emanon> k let me check for issues with that model
<abeh_smith> slve
<surmandal> relentless, ok let me reboot the machine
<wvd> Emanon: Don't I have to tell Ubuntu somehow that I'm using that kind of internet?
<iflema> pc-destop: oh... mx 400
<Emanon> wvd i imagine so checking online now
<davep> expert install is still bugged, grub tries to install from inside a chroot with no dev files
<davep> >:|
<Emanon> wvd what version of ubuntu?
<pc-destop> iflema, nvidia geforce2 mx400
<wvd> Emanon: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download - 9.10 32 bit
<Emanon> k desktop 9.10 32 bit thanks
<Emanon> wvd you know where your network icon is in the system tray?
<wvd> Emanon: Ehhm, i'm currently on windows - I'd would have to reboot.
<wvd> Emanon: I'll find it.
<Emanon> kk
<Emanon> if you left click on it it should either show wifi in range
<wvd> Emanon: Ah, and it's just setting up then?
<Emanon> if it does just connect if not you need to install a driver or configure it somehow
<Emanon> so if it doesnt detect the card try right clicking and selecting edit connections
<wvd> Emanon: I think I have to enter a password also, but I can't find that book atm :P
<surmandal> relentless, Thanks, it is working :D
<Emanon> at which point a window will pop up with tabs across the top wired wireless mobile etc
<relentless> surmandal, You are very welcome.
<alkisg> relentless: I'm looking at this image from the docs, could you tell me which sid2uid path are you using? tdbsam? http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/images/idmap-sid2uid.png
<surmandal> relentless, really...I had a very tough time.
<Emanon> if you need a driver (provided your repositories have one) an icon should appear pretty soon in the system tray telling you proprietary drivers are available (thats how it worked for me anyways)
<surmandal> relentless, I tried to upgrading the alsa driver
<surmandal> relentless, finally, after reinstalling the driver it works
<surmandal> relentless, really appreciated
<relentless> surmandal, You didnt have the driver installed...
<katakbuta> how do you specify both -type f and -type d in find?
<relentless> Any Time
<Emanon> or you could try telling it to search for drivers manually will be in your system>administration>hardware drivers
<Emanon> with any luck there is one available
<Pria_Sendirian> server irc.dal.net
<katakbuta> or its not possible to have multiple find type
<katakbuta> ?
<ortsvorsteher> katakbuta, just dont search for a type if it could be a dir or a file.
<relentless> alkisg, tdbsam
<katakbuta> ortsvorsteher: but i want to exclude symlinks
<alkisg> relentless: and you manually replicate it across the clients?
<ortsvorsteher> katakbuta, ah, i forgot them... sry
<pc-destop> iflema, i got it working back again, just updatet the drivers for nvidia ...
<relentless> alkisg, no it will do it on its own per user
<pc-destop> iflema, but the graphic doesn't respond good on higher resolution ...
<alkisg> relentless: thanks, /me reads on...
<iflema> pc-destop:respond? do you have a crt monitor (big and boxy)?
<halcyforn> hello
<pc-destop> iflema, yes i have a CRT monitor
<Emanon> on a unrelated topic i lie ubuntu tweak
<Emanon> *like
<iflema> pc-destop: what do mean respond... describe
<pc-destop> the picture is not liquid ....
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  its handy. Theres a few other handy tools like that also.
<halcyforn> i have small problem
<iflema> pc-destop: what is it?
<pc-destop> iflema, if I minimize window, etc...
<Emanon> i was trying to find auto-ndiswrapper but it seems its disappeared
<Emanon> what it is halcy
<iflema> pc-destop: choppy
<ortsvorsteher> halcyforn, so try an small question with all details in it. just in one line...
<pc-destop> iflema, let's say the response time is slow. yes, choppy
<relentless> alkisg, You will fid that it is really easy to get everything set up, once I read that I made a copy of my smb.conf. I can give you it when you are done reading
<diop> hi all
<relentless> *fond
<alkisg> relentless: thank you, I'd really appreciate if you did :)
<halcyforn> my alsa doesnt, work propetly i have sound on headphones and speaker
<wers> I got a new 500gb (LaCie mobile disk) external hard drive. it's pre-formatted to fat32. it tells me to format it to ntfs to optimise for windows. if i'm going to store data on it from ubuntu and windows, what's the best partition type? :)
<Emanon> ubuntu can access ntfs too so no issue there
<relentless> wers, fat32
<pc-destop> iflema, is there any possible way to set all the graphic settings to minimun. i have the NVIDIA x server settings windows, i set there all the stuff to minimum, bit it doesn't help
<diop> have this error : Errors were encountered while processing gnome-accessibility-themes gnome-themes-selected gnome-themes
<Dr_Willis> wers:  depedns on what you are storeing on it also.
<iflema> pc-destop: do you know you pc stats... cpu ram etc...?
<relentless> halcyforn, what is your model for sound card.
<pc-destop> cpu celeron 700 MHz,
<wers> Dr_Willis, what kinds of file will affect my choice?
<pc-destop> iflema, what's the command in terminal for RAM
<llutz> wers: all >4GB (i.e. videos)
<Dr_Willis> wers:  storeing Huge files? 4+GB or not?
<wers> relentless, thanks. why? i wonder why it says that ntfs is better for windows
<iflema> pc-destop: free
<diop> trying to do an updae wirhin karmic
<iflema> lol
<Emanon> wers cause Redmond are bags
<pc-destop> iflema, Mem: 379960
<Snowboarder> when i go into the compiz settings manager->generel options->Desktop size I can only change the horizontal and vertical size, but the number of desktops is locked to 1. How can i change it to e.g. 4 desktops so that i can make the rotating cube?
<wers> Dr_Willis, no file as big as 4gb. many small files
<Emanon> horizontal size=4
<pc-destop> iflema, it think this is the problem, I have only  10904 free memory
<Dr_Willis> wers:  prboberly dosent matter then.
<relentless> wers, ntfs is not native to GNU/Linux
<alkisg> pc-destop: what does this tell you?  xvinfo | grep -i nv
<halcyforn> aplay -l : karta 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], urządzenie 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]
<jas72z> is there a safe way to remove kde desktop? never use it always using gnome
<wers> relentless, but fat32 is?
<iflema> pc-destop: celleron is an issue really
<Emanon> Snowboarder Horizontal size=4 all others =1
<wers> Dr_Willis, why? what kind is best for large (4gb+) files?
<pc-destop> iflema, the above command gave me  Adaptor #0: "NV05 Video Blitter"
<relentless> wers, yep.
<iflema> pc-destop: argh i assume u have no 3d effects installed compiz etc... ?
<Dr_Willis> wers:  anything other then fat/vfat -
<Snowboarder> Emanon, ahh yes ok....nice....but now it is a cylinder and not a box
<halcyforn> ehh
<pc-destop> iflema, no, i'm using xfce..
<Dr_Willis> wers:  vfat cant do 4+gb files i belive.
<Emanon> turn off the cylindar plugin
<Emanon> Snowboarder cube reflection and deformation
<Emanon> turn that off
<pc-destop> iflema, so you are saying that linux has problems with celeron processor?
<iflema> pc-destop: do you have the option of gnome?
<Snowboarder> nice nice nice
<Snowboarder> Emanon, thx so much
<Emanon> np Snow have fun with the Penguin
<iflema> pc-destop: no... there just a lower grade
<Guest23123> hello, can anyone help me with setting up my touchpad on the Dell mini 10v. It supposedly supports multitouch but I am having problems registering 2 fingers on it when using synclient -m 100. This bug report says that it should have been fixed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/402863
<wers> relentless, thanks :)
<pc-destop> iflema, but isn't gnome worse for slow computers?
<alkisg> pc-destop: and what does the `xrandr` command give you? Use http://paste.ubuntu.com for the results.
<wers> Dr_Willis, what's vfat? it works for win too?
<iflema> pc-destop: yep
<Heretic> hi all
<Emanon> Guest23123 http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html ?
<halcyforn> hmm maybe my problem isd imposible to repair
<surmandal> relentless, can I ask another question
<iflema> pc-destop: so your saying its for sure smoother at lower res
 * alkisg has a celeron @700 and an nvidia mx 4000 and it works just fine :)
<pc-destop> iflema, http://paste.ubuntu.com/340461/
<pc-destop> iflema, let me try again
<Emanon> actually gnome uses slightly less resources than kde4 i think
<Emanon> not sure though
<relentless> surmandal, sure :D
<Guest23123> Emanon: I tried that, but it is not working
<iflema> 4000
<iflema> 400
<surmandal> relentless, my arbicam is also not working properly
<alkisg> pc-destop: so what is your problem? you can't change the resolution?
<surmandal> relentless, picture is Not clear, any idea
<relentless> surmandal, like fuzzy not cleaR?
<surmandal> relentless, yes
<surmandal> I use chees
<Guest23123> Emanon: synclient reports that only 1 finger is on the TP when I have 2 on there
<pc-destop> alkisg, i can chaneg the resolution, but the problem is that the bigger the resolution is, the slower it is working
<Dr_Willis> wers:  vfat is the windows 'fat' filesystem name
<Guest23123> Emanon: I enabled shmconfig as detailed on that page
<alkisg> pc-destop: and that wasn't the case before?
<Emanon> not sure just pointed to the first thing i found that made sense
<relentless> surmandal, you need to buy a new cam.
<surmandal> relentless, :D
<squelos> hello
<Emanon> maybe one of the others here knows more than me (almost undoubtedly)
<pc-destop> iflema, yes, at lower resolutions, it is working better. i can see significant changes between 1024 nad 640 resolution
<surmandal> relentless, but this is working fine in M$ OS
<squelos> i was wondering, is there anyway of installing an SSH server without having a fix ip ?
<relentless> surmandal, Does it come up when you plug it in?
<iflema> pc-destop: hard to say.... youve low specs but not that low...
<Emanon> provided you know the ip of the server whatever it is
<alkisg> squelos: ? what's wrong with sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<llutz> squelos: use dyndns, no-ip-account
<hikenboot> hello can anyone tell me on lvm2 how to deternine amount of free space available on a file system inside an lvm logical volume?
<wers> Dr_Willis, got it. thanks :D
<surmandal> relentless, its inbuild, came with acer 5610, 1.3 mega Pix
<iflema> pc-destop: and before update no dramas.... smooth at high res. yes?
<pc-destop> alkisg, before it was the problem, that i couldn't change resolutions, so i updated drivers, and now i can change resolution. but now i am having another problem. at higher resolutions computer is woking slower ( from graphical view)
<Emanon> lvdisplay?
<pc-destop> iflema, no it was the same, but i didn't notice this problem, bacause i newer tried low resolution
<alkisg> pc-destop: that's normal, your pc is slow... the higher the resolution is , the more data that needs to be transferred
<squelos> alkisg : sorry i was inprecise. llutz understood me. Dyndns, ok, ill look it out. Fucking french Internet providers not proposing fix ip adresses anymore .../.
<relentless> surmandal, did you try cleaning it?
<surmandal> relentless, yes, it works perfectly in M$
<llutz> squelos: there are lots of those services, start an account and you'll be able to connect ip-independent
<iflema> pc-destop: try the nv driver
<ojo> hey you guy's, I have an external audio card Creative Audigy 2 NX but I can't get sound out of it. The pulseaudio volume meter tells me otherwise. Any ideas?
<pc-destop> alkisg, but is there any way to lower all the graphical details to minimum. and yes i agree with that, but it shouldn't be such a problem. i have a 32 mb graphic card, seleron 700mhz, 380 MB ram
<hikenboot> Emanon it doesnt tell me the amount of space left on the file system that resides inside the logical volume
<squelos> llutz : do you know any free dyndns services ?
<iflema> pc-destop: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings, sudo nvidia-settings, set and save = generate an xorg.conf and change nvidia to nv
<Emanon> um go to the top level directory on the logical volume right click select properties
<llutz> squelos: no-ip.com
<Emanon> it should show free space
<Emanon> hopefully*
<naoshige> Emanon: you heard about the rapper emanon?
<Emanon> probably but thats not where i got it
<Emanon> just needed a new handle and was really into anonymity at the time
<llutz> squelos: http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/free_dynamic_dns.html
<relentless> surmandal, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271258, Its a bug in the kernel, check back here for updat
<Emanon> No Name= emaN oN
<relentless> es
<surmandal> relentless, thanks :D
<squelos> llutz : thanks a lot
<g3nt3lg1ant> how do i get the visual effects to work(extra)
<pc-destop> iflema, at the section driver i change the driver "nvidia" to diver "nv" ?
<Snowboarder> I am running a program called SAS which consists of a lot of windows. Is it possible to make a panel and  put all the tabs which is now in the lower panel corresponding to the SAS windows into this new panel?
<alkisg> pc-destop: it isn't about the graphics detail, even if you just try to scroll a window it's slow at those specs. I have a celeron 700 MHz, 128 Mb nvidia graphics card and 768 MB RAM.
<Emanon> Snowboarder might consider the compiz addon group and tab windows
<Dr_Willis> Snowboarder:  you could move them all to a second desktop and tell the 'task manager' to only show windows on the current desktop. as a way
<Emanon> he already has compiz going might as well use it
<Emanon> read the keybindings for group and tab windows if you have questions let me know i LOVE that plugin
<Dr_Willis> If you can ever figure out 1/2 the features of compiz...
<Emanon> i know that one quite well
<pc-destop> alkisg, so the only solution is the face the facts, that this cannot be changed or better modified
<Guest99099> how do you boot the cd when grub fails the install?
<alkisg> pc-destop: well I can't see your computer, but judging from mine, yes, that's as fast as it can go. You are able to watch a video, right? (not on youtube...)
<Dr_Willis> Guest99099:  pop in the cd.. power up.
<iflema> pc-destop: yes nvidia to nv
<wers> what app would you recommend for transferring a lot of data? taking years on nautilus and it's getting slower as time passes
<Guest99099> I get 'error file not found' booting the cd
<Emanon> wers locally or to another computer?
<wers> Emanon, to a usb hard drive
<Guest99099> then i get the grub rescue menu
<iflema> pc-destop: log out and back in agin to test
<Emanon> might consider moving it manually? copy (cp file destination) or move (mv file destination)
<pc-destop> alkisg, yes divx movies are playing fine
<relentless> wers, man scp
<relentless> wers, man tar
<Emanon> skip the interface altogether and do it commandline
<alkisg> pc-destop: yeah then changing to nv would only make it worse
<davep> grub2's config file seems to not want to be edited.
<davep> how do i tell the os prober to ignore the vista bootloader?
<Emanon> you editing it as root davep?
<davep> it says DO NOT EDIT
<davep> :P
<Vooloo> my sound doesnt work on hardy Preferences -> Sound, click test. But using Wine and playing with Spotify works.. also Songbird doesn't work. It did work before... is something using my sound device?
<Emanon> oh hehe
<Dr_Willis> Guest99099:  sounds like the cd is not bootable. How did you burn the cd?
<relentless> Vooloo, try upgrading to karmic, you are two versions behind
<Dr_Willis> davep:  i think you comment/make unexecutable the proper file in /etc/grub.d/*
<pc-destop> alkisg, but DVD movies, i won't be able to play?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> davep:  then rerun update-grub
<alkisg> pc-destop: No. That's a *CPU* problem, not a graphics card problem. 700Mhz isn't enough for DVD playback.
<Emanon> oh anyone know how to kill that drum sound when your ubuntu box hits the login screen i hate OS sounds
<pc-destop> iflema, thanks for helping my, but alksig said that he has the same problems but with a little faster computer. so changing to nv wonpt fix this. it just old hardware problem :D
<Emanon> i stopped the ones once im logged in but i dont know how to stop that one on the login screen
<Guest99099> <Dr_Willis> yes, it's just restarted after the install hard to believe that it's busted now
<pc-destop> alkisg, ok, thanks, then i'll only watch  full HD quality :D. just kidding :D
<iflema> pc-destop: true that sort of....
<Newbie-Widget> how many types of internet based installs are there ? I can only see Ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> Guest99099:  No idea what you are saying. Be clearer and more concise.
<pc-destop> alkisg, iflema , thanks for helping me
<alkisg> pc-destop: yw :)
<iflema> pc-destop: puppy linux
<Emanon> i think he was saying that he just installed from the cd, the install failed and now the cd says its not there which is odd cause he JUST installed from it so he knows its there
<iflema> pc-destop: do it all just fine...
<iflema> pc-destop: ;)
<davep> if i comment out the OS prober
<davep> then it wont find XP
<Emanon> oooh i forgot i have icecream BRB
<davep> >:|
<Guest99099> <Dr_Willis> ill try burning the cd again
<zeeble> what are the sources.list entries for the PPA archive to install thunderbird 3.0?
<pc-destop> iflema, puppy linux, DSL linux, hm ... but, are they hard to install ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest99099:  or verify that the system is trying to boot from the cd.
<ultra> can anyone tell me how to reset all of ubuntu's audio settings. everything is really screwed
<EricInBNE> is there a special trick to enabling HTTP basic authentication on apache2 in ubuntu hardy?
<EricInBNE> have tried all the standard directives and they are just being ignored
<iflema> pc-destop: givem a go... just not winblows
<ultra> like, how do I change from pulse to alsa
<pc-destop> iflema, cuz, in ubuntu my printer is working, it's all starting to work :D
<iflema> pc-destop: i know.....
<pc-destop> winblows are cool, they blow your nerves :D. but not for free :D
<Guest99099> <Dr_Willis> it is
<davep> oh no! i edited the do not edit file! the horror xD
<airtonix> EricInBNE, you are using hardy for live webserver?
<pc-destop> iflema, i will try puppy or DSL linux in future time, but now a have another problem with ubuntu. every time i go to ctrl+chift+F1 terminal window i try tu put username and passowrd and it is always wrong
<airtonix> davep, you have until tuesday ( http://xkcd.com/564/ )
<pc-destop> iflema, sory ctrl+alt+F1
<EricInBNE> airtonix, its a virtual appliance i am reconfiguring with a hard to install app. i
<EricInBNE> meh
<ultra> can anyone tell me how to reset all of ubuntu's audio settings. everything is really screwed. for instance could anyone tell me how to change back to alsa?
<airtonix> EricInBNE, and when you say 'basic authentication' you mean the user is presented with a uname & pword gui box when they arrive at the location ?
<alkisg> relentless: I've only read 1/3 of the samba document so far... but would you mind sending me your smb.conf now, in case I can't find you later on when I finish all of it? Thanks! :D
<pc-destop> iflema, i have:    pc-desktop login:    , the username is pc-desktop, then i type in passowrd and it always wrong
<EricInBNE> airtonix, yep
<iflema> pc-destop: suss out #xubuntu maybe someone with tips 4 low specs.... & remember/type correctly... lol
<airtonix> EricInBNE, can you pastebin what you've tried already please
<hgalcyfornus> i have problem on my lsaptop i have sound on myphones and speaker. i need only on headphones
<pc-destop> iflema, i typed in correctly i am sure of that :D
<hgalcyfornus> vt1708s
<EricServerBox> airtonix, http://pastebin.com/m41f194db
<pj> pc-destop: either you typed it wrong or the username or password is not what you think it is.  Check your caps lock key to see if it is on by accident when you type, check that the case of letters is the same, check that you did not accidentally include a space in the password, either when you entered it originally or now.
<EricServerBox> that just gets me a svnrepo with no auth
<airtonix> EricInBNE, i assume you've already created the htaccess file ? and the releated htpasswords file
<pc-destop> pj, i am sure that the password is correct, because i use it for sudo. if y type in whoami a get pc-desktop
<EricServerBox> airtonix, I created an htpasswd file
<EricServerBox> airtonix, do i need to create an htaccess file? I never had to do that on fedora
<pj> Can anyone help me with this?  I recently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32-020632rc8-generic in order to get a webcam to work (and it does work with this RC kernel), but now the 3d driver for my ATI graphics chipset is disabled and won't reinstall (when I try to activate it from the hardware drivers window it simply does not change to active), can someone help me to get graphics accelleration back?
<airtonix> EricServerBox, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html
<pj> pc-destop: so you have logged in successfully?  Then why do you say it is always wrong?
<rek> hello !!! how can i find the name of my usbflash to mount it?
<urkki> Anyone use Megaupload? How do I upload files with it?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  plug it in . check 'dmesg' command  at the end..  should mention it..
<pc-destop> pj, becaue in the terminal mode (ctrl+alt+f1) i cannot log in
<airtonix> EricServerBox, if you don't want to use .htaccess then my next question is which file did that pastebin you gave me come from?
<rek> Dr_Willis: did dmesg |grep -i usb but i don't see something like sdb sda disk etc....
<Dr_Willis> rek:  it can take a few seconds for it to show up near the end.
<EricServerBox> airtonix, /etc/httpd/conf/svn.conf
<Emanon> pj deactivate it restart then activate it again (maybe that will work)
<airtonix> urkki, deb on getdeb.net that might be of interest to you
<Dr_Willis> rek:  or wait a bit then try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<EricServerBox> airtonix, /etc/apache2 i mean
<pj> Emanon: I'll try the restart and activate, but it is already deactivated.
<airtonix> EricServerBox, ok i suspect that is your problem
<EricServerBox> airtonix, wrong dir?
<rek> Dr_Willis:  yeah yeah that one was right
<airtonix> EricServerBox, on ubuntu apache conf files are : /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ *
<rek> very detailed....
<urkki> airtonix, Thanks!
<rek> Dr_Willis: what's -l ?
<EricServerBox> airtonix, I have an include directive from there to /etc/apache2/conf/svn.conf  which I thought was the convention
<airtonix> EricServerBox, there is a page on help.ubuntu that details the basics of this
<pj> brb
<airtonix> EricServerBox, not on ubuntu.
<hccmb> hello there you all good people
<wvd> So, I tried to configure my wireless network for Ubuntu (i'm using an adapter), but when I went to the control panel of the internet, it doesn't show any of the connections.. why not?
<Emanon> never been called that before hccmb
<hccmb> need a little hand holding on an nvidia issue,
<relentless> wvd, what do you see
<Emanon> need the driver probably wvd u try that hardware driver thing i told you
<hccmb> hwo can i save my nvidia settings in 9.10 ?
<hccmb> failed to parse xorg.conf
<hccmb> how to do it? any tips are welcome
<relentless> 9.10 doesnt use xorg.conf anymore hccmb
<hccmb> i know, but what should i do to keep settings
<motown> hccmb, sudo nvidia-xconfig and then gksu nvidia-settings
<wvd> relentless: an empty listbox, where I can also add.
<wvd> Emanon: How would I do that?
<relentless> hccmb, cat xorg.conf > xorg.conf~save
<rek> Dr_Willis: it says you must specify the filesystem type what can i do?
<Emanon> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<airtonix> EricServerBox, here this is my local dev server setup to show how it deals with the conf files : http://airtonix.pastey.net/130185 (its setup that way to allow for virtual hostnames
<pj> Emanon: I rebooted and it still won't allow me to activate the driver.  When I try it asks for my password briefly flashes something (which I can't see because it's too fast) and then it's right back to not being active again.
<wvd> Emanon: k
<airtonix> EricServerBox, the file i think that is most relevant to you would be 000-default
<Emanon> hmm i had a similar problem with nvidia driver once too never found out what did it and it was a live disk and worked fine the next time
<Emanon> with any luck someone else knows something
<airtonix> EricServerBox, here : FYI https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Emanon> anyone know what might cause the hardware drivers utility in ubuntu 9.10 i assume to refuse to activate a driver
<hccmb> okay giving it a try
<pj> hrmmm, let me try running the hardware panel from the terminal
 * hccmb back after the try
<EricServerBox> airtonix, i think the person who installed this virtual appliance was on crack.
<EricServerBox> its redmine installed on turnkey linux
<Dr_Willis> rek:  filesstem for what exactly?
<airtonix> EricServerBox, the server is missing those directories?
<wvd> Emanon: But noirmally it should show all internet connections?
<rek> of my usb i guess ok il write fat32 right after the mount command?
<iflema> hccmb: sudo nvidia-settings
<davep> lovely. kde network manager allows me to add a wireless connection
<Emanon> provided it recognizes the hardware
<davep> but not to tell it to connect.
<Emanon> wvd
<davep> anyone know how?
<Dr_Willis> rek:   what filesysem does fdisk -l say it is..    -t vfat ==> option for fat32
<rek> no no just before
<airtonix> davep, have you tried ifconfig ?
<wvd> Emanon: What?
<davep> >.<
<pj> it doesn't tell me anything extra in the terminal
<wvd> Emanon: Ah, where can I see that?
<davep> i dont want to jump back to the command line
<davep> from a gui tool
<EricServerBox> airtonix, there is a default, mercurial and railsapp file under sites-available
<EricServerBox> no dirs
<Dr_Willis> Right click, or left click on the icon.. normally has a menu, or 2 differnt menuss.
<EricServerBox> i just cant believe apache config is so different from fedora to ubuntu
<airtonix> EricServerBox, ok, try putting your authentication directives in the default file
<EricServerBox> airtonix, that sounds sensibel
<Emanon> System>Administration>Network Connections perhaps wvd
<davep> wait, network connections adds them
<wvd> k
<rek> Dr_Willis: i must query you
<EricServerBox> *trying
<davep> knetworkmanager actually connects
<davep> too bad it isnt working.
<Mrokii> hello, is it normal that, if one uses the alt-key as the third-level-activator, none of the systems alt-key-combinations (to change to another TTY for example) are working anymore?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  im in and out and baby sitting.. so i may vanish at any time :)
<airtonix> EricServerBox, but also , have a look at both those other ones to make sure that the directories you want to protect via authentication will actually be handled by the default file ...
<airtonix> EricServerBox, (i suspect it will )
<Emanon> he should really set up virtualbox on the windows side reading from the partition that is the ubuntu side so he doesnt have to keep logging off to try new things
<hccmb> going for a reboot to see if it worked
<Snowboarder> hmm is there really no way to enlarge the task panel, or make a new panel where i can have some of the tasks stored or something similar?
<hccmb> see you later ...
<airtonix> Emanon, would be good if you could point him to a step by step guide that outlines how to achieve that
<qdb> hello , what is difference of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Emanon> hes offline right now
<EricServerBox> airtonix, thanks that worked. what a joke tho lol
<Emanon> enlarge the bar the task panel is on by right clicking selecting properties and changing the size
<airtonix> EricServerBox, :)
<Emanon> make a new bar just for it by right clicking the panel and selecting new panel
<Emanon> right click new panel select add to panel and find the task panel plugin
<EricServerBox> thank buddah. may buddah bless you
<pc-destop> alkisg, i dissabled rendering for fonts and used DPI, and it is working faster. but fonts are not so smooth
<airtonix> Emanon, whoa re you conversing with ?
<Emanon> wvd
<michael007> anyone tell me, how can i change resolution of sis672 to 1280x800
<Emanon> he rebooted to his ubuntu side to try to fix a wifi issue
<airtonix> you mean the wvd that isn't online ?
<davep> kde fail
<davep> the firefox button installs firefox
<davep> and doesnt launch it
<davep> even after it has installed.
<Emanon> doesnt seem to be airtonix
<fhenning09> one elow it is right one
<DEViUS> hello to all, can someone help me with modifying grub2 under ubuntu 9.10, or event pointing me out to a gui application at least...
<michael007> My laptop use sis672 chipset, How can i change the resolution....
<wvd> So I did System>Adminstration>Hardware Drivers, it searched, and it told "No propriatiry hardwire drivers found for....", does this mean I don't have internet because of this?
<almart02> Hi, I want to add proprietary drivers, but when I open System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, all it says is "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<iflema> michael007: sis and linux not so friendly... hang on
<fhenning09> yeah I suppose I'm gonna try Gnome and see how much easier it is to tinker with theming
<michael007> iflema, so, is there any way?
<airtonix> Emanon, btw how do you mount a live partition under vbox ?
<almart02> oh, look, wvd has the same problem:)
<pc-destop> which is a god application for xubuntu server desktop viewer
<Emanon> not sure how to do it in windows but i know you can do it in linux
<wvd> almart02: you also have problem connecting to the internet?
<almart02> yeah
<fhenning09> Rip it into an ISO so its not as slow then point your virtual drive to the iso
<almart02> I can't install the wireless drivers
<iflema> michael007: maybe... not official as far i know.
<almart02> and when I plug in the network cable nothing happens
<wvd> almart02: it doesn't reconigze my internet.. do you also use an adapter?
<DEViUS> hello to all, can someone help me with modifying grub2 under ubuntu 9.10, or event pointing me out to a gui application at least...
<almart02> built in laptop card
<airtonix> Emanon, i assume you're using some kind of trickery to get it to appear as a file (since in the virtual media manager I only see options to insert iso or disk image files)
<wvd> ah, wlel i got a siemens gigaset usb adapter 108.
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  no gui tool for it yet that ive seen.
<Emanon> yea sec ill get you a link airtonix
<michael007> iflema, i get a driver from intel site. but i cant make it use, because there is not a xorg.conf file.
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: can u help me modify it?
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  edit the proper /etc/default/grub  or /etc/grub.d/* files and rerun update-grub   see the Grub2 wiki page
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chu> Does Ubuntu no longer use Usplash during boot? If I change the Usplash screen, will it have any [visible] effect?
<iflema> michael007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245831
<papul> hi guys :)
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: ok
<qdb> hello. kernels after 2.6.27-14-generic does not work, freezs, hang before login. there is ubuntu 9.04 . where to report bug? in launchpad for ubuntu report link lead to help page, to use programs bug-report etc
<Dr_Willis> chu:  usplash is getting phased out for the next release I hear also. personally I disable the thing.
<michael007> iflema, thank you.
<iflema> michael007: balpark... what version you on?
<Emanon> airtonix http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<Snowboarder> Emanon, where do i find the task panel plugin?
<michael007> iflema, 9.10
<chu> Just don't particularly like the Ubuntu logo :p There's this fingerprint Usplash theme that looked kinda cool, but oh well, kinda pointless anyway :p
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: i dont know what to do, its very confusing
<chu> So, what's the Ubuntu equivalent called anyway?
<wvd> So I did System>Adminstration>Hardware Drivers, it searched, and it told "No propriatiry hardwire drivers found for....", does this mean I don't have internet because of this? Also, I got a KPN Experia box, and I got an adapter plugged in (siemens gigaset usb adapter 108)
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  i dont know whaat you are trying to do.. thats even more confuseing.
<Emanon> right click on panel select add to panel type win into the search box theres 3 options for different task managers
<Emanon> not task managers sorry
<Emanon> task panels
<jtromposch> hi!
<Emanon> not sure how to make that particular dongle work sorry for the wasted effort wvd
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: i just want to remove 3 old entries, and rename the rest, thats all
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  what old entries?
<saulus> How is the name of the program that helps you after a key-signing party by recognizing the 2d-barcode (data-matrix-code) to identify the keys you got?
<wvd> Emanon: How should I search further?
<Emanon> perhaps search the model of the device +linux on google?
<chu> xsplash apparantly
<Snowboarder> Emanon, yes...which one of the 3 is the correct?
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: there are old startup OS entries that dont exist anymore, so i want to delete them
<Snowboarder> Emanon, i would guess Window List
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  in theory if you run 'sudo update-grub' it should rscan/remove/add any new/changed os's it finds or fails to find
<Emanon> depends on whether you want window picker window selector or window list
<Emanon> try em out see which one you like
<wvd> Ah, this guide tells me, you can also setup a network using a wizard, how?
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  thats if you truely are using grub2. :)
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: i am, thats what comes with ubuntu 9.10
<Emanon> Snowboarder the one in UNR is window picker the one in regular is window selector i think
<penthief> I have a HP laptop with Ubuntu, and I was hoping to be able to plug in a keyboard and have it work immediately. I did and it didn't, although the keyboard LEDs flashed briefly.
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  9.10 clean install  = grub2 for default.   try reruning 'update-grub' and see what it does.
<Emanon> err regular ubuntu is window list sorry
<Mrokii> hello. I have problems with several alt-key-combinations not working. For example "ctrl+alt+fn" does not switch to a TTY. If I am in a bash-window and type "ctrl-alt-f1" for example, it prints out ";7P"
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis:  it says: Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N) ...wat shud i do ?
<qdb> hello. kernels after 2.6.27-14-generic does not work, freeze, hang before login. this is ubuntu 9.04 and athlon ... 1700 .... where to report bug? in launchpad for ubuntu report link lead to help page, to use programs bug-report etc
<reactor> guys do somebody know how to set delay for startup application?
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  some how you got grub1 and grub2 mixxed in together.. grub2 does NOT use menu.lst   perhaps try running 'sudo update-grub2'
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis:  command not found, and btw this is a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  you got somthing very WEIRD going on then.
<Emanon> wvd make sure you get the right help for the right version of ubuntu and all http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Siemens+Gigaset+USB+108+%22%22Ubuntu+9.10%22&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=bjn&filter=0
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: =S so wat do i do ?
<penthief> qdb: What is system->preferences->appearance->visual effects set to?
<Snowboarder> Emanon, ahaa i see....okay so it then lists all the running tasks in the panel
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  what does 'lsb_release -a' say?
<wvd> Emanon: My network driver isn't supported for linux...
<wvd> Emanon: going to try it with nsidwrapper
<qdb> no effect
<qdb> penthief
<Snowboarder> Emanon, but is there a way to split up the tasks, so that some are shown in one panel, and others are shown in others?
<Emanon> then get ndisgtk if you dont already have it its rather nicer than by command line
<Emanon> not sure Snowboarder, not that i've found
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: no lsb modules are available.....ubuntu 9.10 ....9.10.....karmic
<eiow> hi, how do I add proprietary drivers (9.1)
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  then you some how managed to install grub1 and remove grub2 it seems
<penthief> qdb: I had a freeze problem that was fixed by setting it to extra. (Believe it or not). This might work for you. Older kernels were fine for me too.
<Emanon> as in MP3 and such eiow?
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  perhaps reinsstall the grub-pc package
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: ok
<eiow> no, like hardware drivers
<Emanon> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<eiow> I know there is a tool, but it's empty when I open it, and I can't see where to add new ones
<eiow> yeah, that one
<qdb> penthief, i think i cannot to set it extra because have not installed video driver
<qdb> cannot set
<Emanon> then you might want to make sure that proprietary repositories are permitted in your synaptic repositories menu
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: done, now can i rename the entries listed on startup?
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  rerun Update-grub   it does it automatically
<iflema> eiow: drivers for video/graphics card(s)?
<eiow> yeah
<Emanon> go to synaptic and click settings at the top click repositories and check proprietary device drivers hit ok then hit reload then try the hardware thing again
<eiow> @Emanon It was checked, but needed to be updated, Ill do that
<penthief> qdb: I don't know about that. It was compiz trying to make whizzy effects with the visual effects set to normal that was causing my problem. I also found it would not freeze by uninstalling compiz completely, temporarily.
<iflema> eiow: whats ya card type/manufacturer
<Emanon> not sure if it will help but heres hoping
<Snowboarder> but damn...i must say....ubunto is really waaay better than windows....its just so much more integrated and has so much more features...its really nice
<qdb> penthief, thank you , may be i have not it installed already, i will check
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: i want to give them the name i want instead of "Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1" just "Windows 7"
<woodbj> DEViUS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602 has was to change the titles
<eiow> @iflema It's NVIDIA, but there are other proprietary drivers I need as well (like wireless), but I just can't figure out how to use this Hardware Drivers tool
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  then you are back to editing the grub config files and reruning update-grub
<ubuntu> I have a strange problem: I am on a constrained device and a attempt to install a large package failed because there are no more space on /. I am now trying to recover on this. I am trying to remove the package with sudo apt-get purge package and sudo dpkg -P package but *it seems to need to write on / even for removing a package, even if it's broken because of no space on /*
<ubuntu> the error is dpkg: failed to write status record about `libclutter-1.0-0' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<iflema> eiow: ok
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  ive no idea how you managed to get grub1 and 2 messed up. but hopeflly you are using grub2 now
<EliasAmaral> I could just delete a file, or maybe mount /var/lib/dpkg on a ramdisk, but.. isn't this a severe design flaw of dpkg? or, maybe, i don't know the correct switch :)
<penthief> Anyone know what tool I should use for managing multiple keyboards?
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: i hope so
<DEViUS> woodbj: thanx ill check it
<Emanon> http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/ perhaps pentheif?
<leee> hi everyone
<MASARUwota> hello leee
<pj> EliasAmaral: I would not expect anything to work correctly if your root filesystem is out of space.
<leee> anyone know how to make a ASCII art work
<penthief> Actually, I just trying to work out why plugging an external keyboard into my laptop does not work.
<EliasAmaral> pj, I would; linux (the set of oses based on linux, including gnu/linux and others) are usually fairly resilient
<Emanon> might consider freeing space by temporarily moving some large unnecessary file to another medium (jump drive whatever)
<penthief> leee: Emacs has an artist-mode
<EliasAmaral> pj, actually, i have spend some days with absolutely no write space at all *and the system is performing great*
<leee> what should i do?
<extor> Does ubuntu server generally run a more recent Xen kernel than centos server runs?
<pj> EliasAmaral: well, I can cite at least a few reasons why it isn't a good idea to run a system with little or no free space.
<wvd> Can I install ndiswrapper without using sudo apt-get? I need it but I don't have internet..
<penthief> leee: install emacs, then learn emacs a bit, then type M-x artist-mode. You can use the mouse and everything, and there may be a tutorial somewhere. apt-get install emacs
<Emanon> yea grab the .deb from the site on the windows side install it on the linux side
<EliasAmaral> pj, you have a point, but the system tools should work under constrained environments whenever possible
<airtonix> penthief, http://xkcd.com/378/
<pj> EliasAmaral: it may continue to run, but seemingly random things will fail at in-opportune times.
<jrib> !offline > wvd
<ubottu> wvd, please see my private message
<jrib> !wifi > wvd
<leee> ok , i'll try
 * c0p3rn1c wonders when the MOTU will release gnome-do 
<EliasAmaral> pj, no; one may guarantee that, if only some class of tools are used, nothing will fail. (but you have a point; many tools are truly useless without space on /tmp or /var)
<c0p3rn1c> oops
 * c0p3rn1c wonders when the MOTU will release gnome-do 0.8.3
<EliasAmaral> pj, i am only trying to say that i would expect that, in this particular case, it's inappropriate for dpkg to misbehave like that
<Emanon> probably EliasAmaral
<Emanon> but unless you feel like rewriting it its the way it is for now
<pj> EliasAmaral: well regardless of what you think it should do, the package manager is not running for you with no free space on the filesystem and the simple solution is to free up a bit of space for it.  Considering that the package management is actually quite a complex system that has to compare dependancies of hundreds of packages to determine what has to be done it is not surprising that it is refusing to run in that situation ... and I wo
<pj> uld not consider it to be a bug either, because it is not a normal running scenario to add or remove packages.
<penthief> How can I disable a keyboard (and enable another keyboard)?
<Emanon> unplug one plug in other?
<iflema> penthief: plug'n'play
<Emanon> idk about switching keyboards, i bought the right one the first time :-)
<pj> Emanon: only I would not recommend unplugging or plugging in a PS2 connector while the system is running, you're ok hot swapping a USB keyboard, though.
<Emanon> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-diNovo-Edge-Keyboard-Black/dp/B000J43HJ8
<penthief> Emanon, iflema: Plug and play is not working for some reason, and I came across a post which suggested unplugging another keyboard. I can't do that because it is my laptop keyboard.
<penthief> s/another/the other
<Emanon> ahh bummer idk then pen
<EliasAmaral> pj, the reason it is complaining is not because it have to compare dependencies; is that because it, by default, must write on /var/lib/dpkg/status in order to delete something. (maybe it have something to do with being able to recover later). handling with the dependency tree is usually done in memory
<iflema> penthief: just plug in another and thats it.... they both do..
<Emanon> then work within the limits set or change the limits EliasAmaral
<iflema> the same
<pj> EliasAmaral: be that as it may, it is what it is.
<pj> EliasAmaral: is it so hard to delete some odd file somewhere?
<EliasAmaral> i have no problem with this being the default; i just want to find a switch to make it work /my way/, because i am likely right now to have this problem in the future
<Emanon> not sure about the rest of the folks here but im not too handy in C so i can't fix that problem
<EliasAmaral> (or i might give up ubuntu for this use case)
<jeno_> hi guys , i have a problem , i use ubuntu 9.10 and i have problems whit my webcam a4tech viewcam pro
<EliasAmaral> pj, no, but it is happening all the time since I... am without a hard drive, booting from cdrom, :)
<Emanon> or you might just partition directories that ALWAYS need spare space separately so they have the space they need
<EliasAmaral> ops.
<EliasAmaral> booting from usb!
<penthief> I guess it's just a compatability problem them. I'm trying several PS/2 keyboards, through a PS/2->USB adapter into a HP Compaq 6720s running Ubuntu 9.10 and I'm going to give up soon.
<pj> EliasAmaral: EliasAmaral ahhh, I see, well, USB should have some free space on it, or set a ramdisk.
<Emanon> live or what Eli?
<EliasAmaral> pj, yeah, i use ramdisks all the time. did you know that when the system go out of ram, it kills randoms apps/
<thevishy> Elias : is that a RAM manager ?
<leee> i tried to made an ASCII art work with GIMP,but the pic is too big to view,what should i do
<pj> EliasAmaral: well, technically not *random* but yes.
<EliasAmaral> pj, it's not wise to have a huge ramdisk; even gnome-session might be killed (interestingly, the X will never be killed, maybe because it is from root)
<Emanon> might just consider repartitioning to allow there to be room in necessary directories without being a hassle to /home and such
<EliasAmaral> pj, not random? then how it is picked? :)
<EliasAmaral> for me seems to be is always the one that is eating more ram
<P_Kable> I just installed kaola clean, just kept /home, but I have no sound, anyone knows why ?
<EliasAmaral> but other times, seems to be random
<EliasAmaral> (happened a lot of time..)
<pj> EliasAmaral: what happens is that an application dies when it tries to request more RAM and the request is refused by the OS.
<thevishy> my ubuntu becomes slow after idling for night time - i suspects its cause of RAM problems , does anyone know what utility I can use to handle this'
<Emanon> P_Kable some of the old Configs in /home might be screwing things up
<Winson> hi,all, is anyone experience on command ipcs?
<ivanatwork> In Ubuntu 9.10, how can I edit modify the Gnome menu "Resources"? (the one before "System")
<jrib> thevishy: system -> administration -> system monitor  shows your ram is being fully used?
<P_Kable> Emanon, rm -rfv wichfolder  to fix it ?
<jrib> Winson: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<EliasAmaral> pj, using the interfaces I know (malloc() and derivatives), the application will only receive a null pointer, and may continue to run if they wish
<EliasAmaral> that's wrong?
<thevishy> jrib,   total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<thevishy> Mem:        500120     470592      29528          0       4720     158220
<thevishy> its a 512 MB RAM
<airtonix> P_Kable, before you go using that < locate pusle-audio conf ifles in your home folder
<Emanon> might search for anything with alsa or pulse in it (but that might be a bad idea maybe wait for someone more experienced)
<jrib> thevishy: so now go see what is using all the ram
<airtonix> P_Kable, or alsa conf files
<pj> EliasAmaral: yes, but most won't, and some are poorly coded to the point where they will try to reference that pointer and die that way.
<Winson> thevishy, it that means 512 MB RAM is share memory?
<airtonix> P_Kable, then back them up and try running system without them
<ivanatwork> In Ubuntu 9.10, how can I edit modify the Gnome menu "Resources"? (the one before "System")
<airtonix> P_Kable, if you dont want to remove files yet, then you can achieve the same effect by creating a new user and logging in with that user
<thevishy> Not sure if its a share memory , how do I check that ? Winson . jrib no program is using RAM , i just have a browser and sme couple of other software running nothing heavy but its dead slow
<EliasAmaral> pj, but I receive messages on dmesg saying the kernel killed an app because of memory, I think that if the kernel don't have enough space for its own structures it kills random apps
<airtonix> ivanatwork, you need ot be more descriptive (because some of that menu is constructed from nautlus bookmarks)
<pj> EliasAmaral: possibly, I don't know for sure.
<jrib> thevishy: did you use System Monitor?
<thevishy> yeah I have the gnome system monitor running
<jrib> thevishy: and you sorted my memory usage?
<ivanatwork> airtonix, if I click with the right mouse button, I can modify the menus. But "Risorse" (I mean "Resources") doesn't appear. I need to know a way to modify it
<pj> EliasAmaral: at any rate, if you're having issues with file space and memory, then maybe you should either upgrade your hardware or consider using a more lightweight distribution than ubuntu.
<thevishy> yeah I sorted I can see a max of 100 MB being used - thats it jrib
<jrib> thevishy: by...?
<jeno_> when i try to start a video call whit skype i can not receive any picture ....
<thevishy> Chrome , Music Player Ubuntu Software Manager Program
<Emanon> jeno make sure you set the video source to whatever your camera is
<Winson> while you using the command 'ipcs -m'
<airtonix> ivanatwork, because its behaviour ( and its contents ) are hardcoded. the bookmarks submenu however is created from bookmarks you create within nautilus
<Emanon> be it /dev/video or whatever
<Emanon> might wanna see where the type of camera you use (brand/model) shows up at /dev/ wise
<Winson> what is the Tap name 'Key'?
<ivanatwork> airtonix, I'm searching a way to add another directory to it
<thevishy> jrib, those are the software , nothing heavy really
<frikkerman> Hi new to all this and I need help installing a printer/scanner
<jeno_> the model is viewcam pro
<Emanon> sorry ubuntu logged me out for no apparent reason
<jeno_> what i should type to find the model ?
<ivanatwork> frikkerman, I installed my printer successfully. Just joking... tell me ;)
<LizardK|ng> sleepy
<Polo> irc://irc.chronictracker.com/CT
<frikkerman> I can only scan single page documents and as soon as I choose multipage option xsane close
<Emanon> viewcam pro ubuntu perhaps?
<ivanatwork> how does the menu "Resources" work? I need to add more entries.
<thevishy> do u feel ur linux system is fast ?
<jeno_> Emanon, how can i find the model in ubuntu , what i should type to find the model ?
<CShadowRun> thevishy: I run a quad screen system running more stuff than i can count, and i only seem to get my CPU up to ~40%
<CShadowRun> thevishy: so yea, fast ;)
<wirechief> i have network manager on ubuntu moblin remix, i am unable to reconfigure it, i want to use wicd, any links to downloading it ?
<Emanon> google the model/manufacturer and ubuntu
<relentless> lol
<thevishy> CShadowRun, lucky u :) I am using a old system with 512 MB Ram and things are not so smooth !
<relentless> jeno_, lsmod &&lspci
<thevishy> I guess somethin related to memory management
<CShadowRun> thevishy: should be, my dad has a p4 2ghz with 512mb ram and it's smooth
<CShadowRun> he constantly rambles on about how fast it boots.
<thevishy> ohhh thats surprising , mine takes near to a minute to boot
<frogzoo> depends what services you keep running
<ivanatwork> how can I modify the Gnome menu "Resources"?
<Signal360> i've just installed ubuntu 9.10 with wubi, its pretty good, it takes around 20-30 seconds to start up :D
<EliasAmaral> pj, yeah. also i will have some new hardware in some days that will enable me to continue using ubuntu (at least if I can manage to fix all the random pulseaudio bugs, or at least disable it). by now i think i will install.. lfs, that was something I wanted to do a long time ago and now seems adequate
<jrib> ivanatwork: are you able to do so by right clicking on the ubuntu icon and selecting "edit menu"?
<ashzilla> hey dudes, I am stuck asking "give root password for maintenance" but I do not know ubuntu had root passwd
<thevishy> jrib, are u aware of any memory management software like FREE XP ? in windows
<ivanatwork> jrib, I see the other two menus but not "Resources". That must be a special entry :(
<ashzilla> any help????
<Emanon> good luck on lfs ive wanted to do that for a while
<thevishy> ashzilla, !root
<jeno_> relentless, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/340512/
<Dr_Willis> ashzilla:  its the furst users password
<thevishy> !root , ashzilla
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> ashzilla:  the one you use with sudo
<thevishy> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Emanon> but then everyone will know by looking at how well my computer runs that im a virgin and always will be
<docmax> can i change the skin of the ubuntu popup???
<airtonix> docmax, you mean the notifcation bubble ?
<jrib> thevishy: no, memory management works fine on linux...
<thevishy> which popup u mean the regular windows ?
<docmax> airtonix, yes
<thevishy> okay
<airtonix> docmax, no you can not
<ashzilla> you guys that password does not work I tried it
<Emanon> anyone know how to stop the lil drum sound when ubuntu reaches the login screen?
<docmax> sure?
<Emanon> i find it rather annoying and its the only sound i havnt turned off yet
<airtonix> docmax, which is to say it is not possible at this point in time. libNotify is still a work in progress
<docmax> i want white background
<jrib> thevishy: you should be able to account for every mb of ram using System Monitor.  My guess is your browser is hogging it, but no one should have to guess on this since you can see the numbers
<relentless> jeno_, lines 41 til the end are your model numbers to your devices
<Emanon> anyone notice that sometimes system monitor won't shut down and you actually have to end its process using itself?
<ashzilla> what else can I put in grub to skip fscj
<ashzilla> fscj
<ashzilla> fsck
<Emanon> isnt it rather perverse using a program to terminate itself? like forced suicide
<jrib> ivanatwork: I don't even see Resources anywhere on a fresh install
<ashzilla> I must get free
<jeno_> relentless, and what  should i do next ?
<airtonix> docmax, just to clarify : youa re referring to this  ?  : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=icon-summary-body.png
<ujio> please help me I have two .txt files containing Cd keys of windows OS and they automatically becomes locked/encrypted such that I am not able to view/upload/copy/zip/move or even open them. I have to format the partition containing that keys but i dont want to loose them, I tried everything in XP and now i booted in Ubuntu 9.04 and trying to backup them. Please help me here are the ss:- http://i50.tinypic.com/nw0k6w.jpg , http://i47
<relentless> jeno_, well what are you tyring to do?
<grawity> docmax: notify-osd does not support themes or skins.
<docmax> airtonix, exactly
<jeno_> i want to use my webcam in skype
<jrib> ujio: gksudo nautilus, then try again
<iceroot> jeno_: then use it
<MASARUwota> ujio: try opening it in SU mode?
<Emanon> ujio mount the windows partition then in terminal sudo cp -f  file destination
<ashzilla> !root ashzilla
<relentless> jeno_, ok, what is stopping you
<docmax> hmm, i thought in linux you can custonmize EVERYTHING =)
<iceroot> docmax: sure you can
<jeno_> i dont know how , maybe its sound stupid ...
<ivanatwork> They are Nautilus' bookmarks. Thank you all for the help. Finally it worked
<iceroot> docmax: just a matter of skill
<Emanon> you can docmax provided you know how
<ashzilla> dudes this mobile client does not get queries how can I skip fsck at startup
<thevishy> jrib, my free shows almost 27MB free though I am not using much program
<jrib> ivanatwork: isn't that called "Places"?
<relentless> jeno_, no, you just arent giving me much info to work off of, What is stoppign you from using your camera in skype?
<Emanon> yea an unorigional system is a sign of the user not being creative not the system being faulty
<airtonix> docmax, notify-send is one of those contradictions
<iceroot> thevishy: free != free
<grawity> docmax: you could try to install notification-daemon or xfce4-notifyd
<ashzilla> stfu
<airtonix> docmax, a constant source of angst
<thevishy> ok iceroot but still I am facing not of slowness I did read !ram
<thevishy> !ram
<ubottu> A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<iceroot> thevishy: used ram = using ram from programs directly + buffer + cache
<ashzilla> how do I skip fsck ubuntu is failing hard
<grawity> ashzilla: If you had a root password set - enter it. If you didn't - just press "Enter".
<iceroot> thevishy: top
<iceroot> thevishy: then u see what i mean, also see  df -h
<ujio> jrib sudo nautilus gives same error
<jrib> ashzilla: ubuntu usually tells you "press escape to skip the check"
<iceroot> ashzilla: esc and bootsplash-screen
<Emanon> what error ujio
<docmax> ok ill leave it as it is, thanks anyway
<jrib> ujio: I didn't say sudo nautilus...
<iceroot> ashzilla: also see man shutdown for command to skip fsck
<ashzilla> grawity that just returns the same thing
<MASARUwota> ujio sudo gedit
<iceroot> !gksudo | MASARUwota
<ubottu> MASARUwota: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ashzilla> iceroot Im not in console u boob
<grawity> ashzilla: have you tried your own password too?
<ashzilla> u noob*
<iceroot> ashzilla: what? calling me noob?
<MASARUwota> oh whow its filled with newbs here isnt it, jesus christ
<airtonix> oh lol inb4 troll
<Emanon> scandalous
<oCean_> !ohmy | MASARUwota
<ubottu> MASARUwota: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<MASARUwota> gksudo better then sudo, it just shows a gtk popup ;/
<iceroot> ashzilla: i have the perfect command for then you dont need fsck anymore, see my private message
<Emanon> its usefull if you dont want to open terminal
<Emanon> just gksudo in gnome do
<grawity> iceroot: ashzilla has left long ago.
<Dr_Willis> gksudo also sets Up the proper enviroment for programs to run on the Desktop
<iceroot> grawity: :(
<MASARUwota> Emanon: makes sense, then again, why wouldnt you want to start a terminal, you could follow debugging that way ;/
<iceroot> grawity: i wanted to say "thank you" for the thing about "noob"
<Emanon> not everyone gives a shit about debugging
<blueglasses> Dr, is it gksudo or gksu ?
<ujio> Emanon, MASARUwota I got this http://i50.tinypic.com/nw0k6w.jpg
<Emanon> sometimes they just want to actually USE a program
<jeno_> relentless, http://kepfeltoltes.hu/091213/18882160N_vtelen_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
<MASARUwota> ujio: same thing after doing gksudo gedit ?
<Dr_Willis> blueglasses:  i thionk one ofthose is an alias for the other
<Emanon> as opposed to using a computer for the sake of using a computer they want to use it for what it IS a tool to accomplish a task
<ujio> yes
<ivanatwork> jrib, wrong translation ;)
<darthanubis> how many times is samba going to brak in one year?
<jrib> ivanatwork: ah :)
<darthanubis> nreak
<ivanatwork> jrib, np my fault lol
<Dr_Willis> Computers are just a fad.
<Emanon> but im getting off subject
<darthanubis> break
<Emanon> i heard someone say that once Dr_Willis
<MASARUwota> Emanon: your point makes sense, but i dont agree :p
<Emanon> oh and the compulsory "what you talkin bout willis?"
<relentless> jeno_, that doesnt tell me anything. Do you see your video on a loopback outside of skype
<jeno_> no
<MASARUwota> ujio: still there man?
<ujio> yes
<Emanon> im going to type this slowly and clearly, not everyone cares HOW their computer does what it does they just want it to do what they want it to do
<Emanon> they dont care how
<Emanon> or why
<Emanon> or how to make it do it better
<jrib> Emanon: move on please...
<lanclin> Hi . USB hard drive is not detected in 9.10
<Emanon> as long as it does it when they say they dont care
<MASARUwota> Emanon: thats the simplicity of windows, i hoped the people here passed that stage ;/
<oCean_> Emanon: stay on topic, pls
<lanclin> There is light in hard drive
<grawity> MASARUwota: Ever wondered why Mac OS was (and is) so popular? It just works™
<Emanon> <points up at Masaru^
<MASARUwota> grawity: yeah, thats why they use mac OS. Ever wondered why linux is so special? because it shows you what its doing
<MASARUwota> ;/
<Emanon> no because it allows it if you choose not because its users force it on you because of their aesthetic
 * jrib sighs
<grawity> MASARUwota: that's why I prefer Arch over Debian :)
<jrib> !ot | MASARUwota, Emanon
<ubottu> MASARUwota, Emanon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> !offtopic
<oCean_> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<MASARUwota> k ill shut up now :X
<MASARUwota> also, grawity, so do i.
<Emanon> *fervent prayers answered*
<mylisto2> So I'm having issues with Ubuntu and java applications freezing up and not working at all..mouse pointer still moves..but java is a no go...I'm using 8.10
<_raven_> hi - is there any jack-plugin providing a surround-monitor? (like this: http://www.rtw.de/images/10600_Loudness_400Pix.gif)
<jtromposch> re ! I'm back.
<NoPro> hey in onodevelop... when u want to publish ur program what does it build it as? a .exe?
<NoPro> monodevelop*
<grawity> never used monodevelop, but I'm guessing .exe - what else could it be?
<mylisto2> So I'm having issues with Ubuntu and java applications freezing up and not working at all..mouse pointer still moves..but java is a no go...I'm using 8.10
<stevecoh1> recently installed Ubuntu 9.10.  It doesn't recognize blank cd/dvd inserted for burning.  No CD icon appears on my desktop and brasero detects no disk inserted.
<NoPro> umm
<stevecoh1> previously, could burn
<NoPro> but for ubuntu users
<NoPro> what use is it if its an exe?
<grawity> NoPro: Mono is supposed to be cross-platform. .exe's can be run both on Windows' .NET and on Mono.
<NoPro> Oh k.... but I wanted to create it for linux users.
<NoPro> I guess If they have wine :P
<grawity> Mono does not require Wine.
<grawity> Just like Java - same executable and library format for all OSes, and such.
<stevecoh1> what tools are available to me to help me figure out why Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't recognize blank CD/DVD?
<grawity> NoPro: In Ubuntu, Banshee music player and Tomboy notes app (and F-Spot, IIRC) all are Mono apps and come as .exe files (even though they don't work in Windows, only Mono)
<NoPro> ohh, ok.
<NoPro> so how are they installed (im confused)
<stevecoh1> Why won't ubuntu 9.10 recognize a blank CD?  no such problem in 9.04
<stevecoh1> Is there something I need to download?
<dian> hai
<cheeko> hola
<bintang> bintang
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  there was a bug in brasero or somthing a few weeks back that wouldent let you burn cd's - try update/upgrading and see if that fixes it.
<dian> name
<bintang> hai,,,,
<dian> ai
<mylisto2> So I'm having issues with Ubuntu and java applications freezing up and not working at all..mouse pointer still moves..but java is a no go...I'm using 8.10
<dian> name......................
<stevecoh1> thank you Dr_Willis but I doubt there is an update available.  I've been taking all the updates.
<pepito>  /join #bioinfobdx
<stevecoh1> nope, I am at latest.
<stevecoh1> I think I am screwed.
<stevecoh1> Must boot Windows or some such
<antonio_> eeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooo
<pc-destop> is there any way, that nautilus woudn't add shortcut to mounted folder on desktop ?
<iceroot> stevecoh1: tried k3b?
<iceroot> stevecoh1: much better then brasero (but needing some kde-libs)
<bintang> mlm...
<iflema> pc-destop: mount it @ /mnt no desktop icon /media desktop icon
<NoPro> i dont follow?
<Emanon> you can make nautilus not place an icon for any mounted devices with gconf-editor>apps>nautilus
<bintang> mlm brow.....
<motown> dian, bintang  ini bukan tempat buat kenalan. #ubuntu-id
<pc-destop> Emanon, thanks, the volumes_visible was on, so this was the problem
<pc-destop> Emanon, it solved my problem
<Emanon> np i like a clean desktop too
<stevecoh1> but will K3B work if OS doesn't even see disk?
<dian> mlm.....................
<bintang> eeeeeeoooooo .....jg.....
<pc-destop> how can i locate network shared folders in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  its a question of is it the OS not seeing the disk.. orBrasero not seeing it.  I perfer k3b also.
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  ane befor when i had the issue. K3b worked.. but brasero did not.
<Dr_Willis> pc-destop:  try the findsmb or smbtree commands
<motown> !troll > bintang
<ubottu> bintang, please see my private message
<stevecoh1> well, I can try it.
<stevecoh1> but I am betting it's the OS.  installing k3b now
<rob__> hey guys, im trying to configure a socks5 proxy server and am struglling with netmasks.
<rob__> my typical ip range is 10.1.1.1-200
<stevecoh1> geez, it's installing the whole world
<rob__> this is what im using: 10.1.1.0/0
<maria> hello
<rob__> doesnt work, dont know why
<grawity> rob__: /0 matches every existing IPv4 address (as it translates to 0.0.0.0)
<grawity> rob__: You probably want /24, will match 10.1.1.[0-255]
<rob__> ah right, thanks grawity
<maria> i have a general question regarding propietary graphics drivers.  Normally when install ubuntu the proprietary drivers are listed and i activate one.
<maria> this install no drivers are listed.  how do i ident the graphics card and its proprietary driver.  Where do i down load it?
<iflema> maria: in terminal enter 'lspci | grep VGA'
<iceroot> stevecoh1: kde-libs
<iceroot> stevecoh1: but trust me k3b much much much much better then brasero
<stevecoh1> OK, K3b seems to recognize the drive, but won't let me add mp3s?   arggh!!!!!!!!!!
<maria> iflema thank you
<iceroot> stevecoh1: sure it let you
<iceroot> stevecoh1: select audio-cd
<stevecoh1> did that
<stevecoh1> unable to handle files due to an unsupported format.
<iceroot> stevecoh1: lame-encoder installed?
<stevecoh1> probably not.
<iceroot> stevecoh1: http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/howto_enable_mp3_support_for_k3b
<ashvala> hello
<ashvala> My X stopped working after I installed wacom drivers
<maria> iflema, if i swap hard drives, both with ubuntu installed.  Will the new ubuntu install new drivers for the system automatically?  I remember in windows that ive not been able to do that
<ashvala> please help!?
<iceroot> stevecoh1: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<ashvala> Karmic Koala 9.10
<ashvala> ping
<iceroot> ashvala: post usefull details like error-messages to the chanlle. use pastebin for multiple-lines
<oCean_> !ask | ashvala
<ashvala> oh, I am on finch... so, how do I pastebin?
<ubottu> ashvala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> !paste | ashvala
<ubottu> ashvala: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<stevecoh1> E: Couldn't find package libk3b2-mp3
<iflema> maria: should do.... whats the card type?
<{VOID}> anyone ever have any luck with Upnp clients?
<ashvala> !pastebinit | ashvala
<ubottu> ashvala, please see my private message
<{VOID}> anyone ever have any luck with Upnp clients with XBMC as the server.
<rahilm1> ..
<iceroot> stevecoh1: libk3b6-extracodecs is looking good
<iceroot> !anyone | {VOID}
<ubottu> {VOID}: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SwedeMike> {VOID}: you wont get any good answers when you ask questions that vaguely.
<airtonix> ashvala, tip : /exec -o tree ~/Desktop | pastebinit
<airtonix> http://pastebin.com/f612f299c
<iceroot> airtonix: that is not usefull
<airtonix> iceroot, thats your opinion
<{VOID}> that is my question, I've tried djmount and it doesn't show all my media.
<maria> iflema, im going from ati to nvida 5900
<airtonix> iceroot, and you are welcome to it
<iceroot> airtonix: we need error-messages not a listing of files
<Makavel> Hi... where can i find menu.lst to edit in Ubuntu 9.10? I have searched but cant find it
<airtonix> iceroot, think abit out side the box and see what i just proposed
<SwedeMike> {VOID}: try again with : I want do to <thing>, I've tried <program> and <program> and I don't get it to work because of <problem description>
<maria> iflema, but the graphic driver is the generic ubuntu, not proprietary.  Im hoping that swapping will find the right proprietary.  Unable to watch flash without 3d accelerator
<stevecoh1> Yea extracodecs is installed but basic OS problem remains.  It's not detecting the CD
<iceroot> airtonix: again, that is not usefull
<maria> iflema, also....i would like to see what i type in real time.  You know how annoying it is to find out at the end of a sentence that zouäve made a typo?
<airtonix> ...
<{VOID}> I guess that is the answer...
<iceroot> airtonix: for e.g. he has no pastebinit installed
<motown> !pm | dian
<ubottu> dian: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<maria> iflem, like i said.  This time the screen greyed out after i hit return
<MrZaius> any real benefit to using reverse proxies over firewalls and simpler port forwarding to push traffic to a virtual appliance?
<maria> iflem, upgrading from AMD 900 to pentium 2,66....hope to see a performance difference
<MrZaius> like, do you get any security benefit out of using virtual proxies, or is it only useful for simplifying name-based redirection
<Makavel> Hello guys... how can i edit grub menu list?
<erUSUL> Makavel: grub2 ?
<Makavel> Hello guys... how can i edit grub menu list in Ubuntu 9.10
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | Makavel
<ubottu> Makavel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Makavel> erUSUL: yeah grub2
<iceroot> Makavel: there is no menu.lst in 9.10 (if using grub2)
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Makavel
<zvzvzvz> yo
<zvzvzvz> guys i want to get dial up modem or somethingh like that for my laptop
<Makavel> iceroot: is there is no menu.lst then how can someone edit the grub menu?
<stevecoh1> really dumb question.  Will K3b let me format a RW-DVD blank as a CD?
<zvzvzvz> i dont know anything about services or what not
<erUSUL> Makavel: he bot is down... to tweak grub2 take a look into /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<Makavel> erUSUL: alright... Thanks
<erUSUL> np
<MrZaius> stevecoh1: no
<ashvala> iceroot, airtonix: http://pastebin.com/f6fffd481
<stevecoh1> maybe that is the whole problem
<zvzvzvz> wow
<zvzvzvz> nobody uses anything but dsl in here
<zvzvzvz> amazing, guys we have guiness world record
<FoggyHill> When gem install mysql on Ubuntu, why am I getting ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension? I've read whatever Google gave me, installed libmysqlclient15-dev and tried gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-config=/usr/bin/mysql_config to no luck.
<ashvala> zvzvzvz: please keep the world record elsewhere, ty! this is meant to be a support channel...
<zvzvzvz> o yes
<zvzvzvz> what was i thinking
<zvzvzvz> we dont need iNTERNET
<zvzvzvz> in here
<FloodBot3> zvzvzvz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvzvzvz> silly me
<stevecoh1> seems to be working when I insert an old RW CD
<ashvala> iceroot> I sent you the pastebin...
<tapas> what's the best place to add hdparm settings in an ubuntu system?
<tapas> rc.local?
<trism> FoggyHill: do you have build-essential installed?
<taurusivy> how come I can find bluetooth dev with 'hcitool scan', but cannot use 'sdptool search SP'?  there is an error comes out saying "Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:24:2C:BA:4C:76: Function not implemented"
<taurusivy> thanks!
<MaT-dg1> what was the channel again where you could say: "what's the best ...... for......?"
<sAnta89_> !best | MaT-dg1
<ubottu> MaT-dg1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> MaT-dg1, #ubuntu-bots
<SmokeyD1> hey everyone, if I right click a folder in nautilus and set the sharing options, where are those samba shares stored? Where can I find the config of those shared? They are not in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<MaT-dg1> sAnta89_, bazhang: thx :)
<Dr_Willis> tapas:  i was thinking theres some other config files for that.. but ive not had to mess with hdparm in at least 2+ releases of ubuntu
<erUSUL> tapas: /etc/hdparm.conf
<erUSUL> snce the libata drivers switch hdparm has lost most of its uses
<RambaZamba> hello guys, I have a sometimes an error named "Segmentation fault" when i try to open for example a logfile. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> RambaZamba:  open how/with what?
<RambaZamba> e3
<RambaZamba> cat works
<RambaZamba> hm
<coreGrl> hi
<coreGrl> there is a way to install IE on ubuntu?
<RambaZamba> but the editor itself works too... it seems to be a problem with the file
<Dr_Willis> RambaZamba:  could be the log file is so huge it crashes the app
<RambaZamba> 3,3M should not be a problem for the editor
<RambaZamba> i opened bigger files
<RambaZamba> :\
<iflema> coreGrl: is that really necessary?
<erUSUL> coreGrl: ie4linux or via stock wine
<erUSUL> !wine > coreGrl
<ubottu> coreGrl, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !appdb > coreGrl
<coreGrl> iflema, yes I develop websites and I need to test them with IE too
<stevecoh1> I'm an idiot.  Trying to burn an audio CD onto a DVD blank.  I thought you could do it.
<iflema> right answer.... ;)
<stevecoh1> cd blank everytbing works.
<neurodrone> does anyone know how the settings for growl-like pop-ups in karmic be changed?
<RambaZamba> same problem with vi
<neurodrone> anyone using mac would have had a good idea on what growl is.. but just incase, its the semi-transparent popups notifications you receive which appear on top right of the screen
<eliot_> why wont my keyboard type in virtualbox?
<RambaZamba> is there a max filesize for editors in the terminal?
<NervAgent> RambaZamba: nano maxes out at 32mb
<RambaZamba> i'm trying to open logfiles with vi in /var/logs.. 45kb works, 3,2mb not -> segmentation fault :/
<RambaZamba> but "less" works with those files - strange
<NervAgent> less loads differently to vi
<rek> can i have a command line messenger
<_raven_> durin an isntallation of meterbridge i get this error http://pastebin.com/d25d95b8a what is still missing
<Raj7681> Hi, Can anyone help me with Wubi?
<RambaZamba> NervAgent, yes, but vi should be able to handle files with 3mb size
<RambaZamba> something is wrong :/
<Dr_Willis> rek:  there are command line based IM clients.. yes
<taurusivy> why can't i operate like 'sdptool search SP' in spite of  being able to  find bluetooth dev with 'hcitool scan'?  there is an error comes out saying "Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:24:2C:BA:4C:76: Function not implemented".. thanks a lot!!!
<evon> are UUIDs always the same everytime you restart the computer?
<Dr_Willis> evon:  they should be yes.
<Dr_Willis> evon:  about the only way they change is if you resize the hard drive/parittions (seen that happen) or you change them with the tune2fs command
<ValentineX> Hello, How to use SonyEricsson phone as webcam?
<Raj7681> Hi, Can anyone help me with Wubi?
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jose> Hello
<evon> Dr_Willis: so if i use the UUID in fstab instead of the sdx labeling, my drive will always mount everytime I restart?
<Dr_Willis> evon:  if you look at the fstab - you should seen that  its allready done that way in most cases
<KnifeySpooney> I can't play audio in an Ubuntu karmic fresh install in Firefox when I run a page with Java with sound and another page with Flash with sound. I can only get sound in one of the programs depending on which opened first. I can run as many flash apps as I want and the sound will work. I would like for sound to work in both apps at once, and i've looked around the Ubuntu forums for a fix but none of the howtos have worked or a
<Dr_Willis> evon:  you could also mount based on label, or other 'values'
<DEViUS> hi to all, i was here earlier trying to do something with grub2, anyway thats not important now, what i want to do now is delete the windows entry from it....can anyone assist?
<subito> can vlc read mp4?
<Raj7681> Thanks Ubottu. My problem with Wubi Ubuntu is that I am not able to find shutdown option. I had to use shutdown now command from terminal. Is it correct method?
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  so you hav3e windows installed? or not?
<Dr_Willis> !bot | Raj7681
<ubottu> Raj7681: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<evon> Dr_Willis: I just want to mount based on a 'value' that won't change everytime I restart.  What do you suggest?
<Dr_Willis> Raj7681:  you could also log out and  use the shutdown menu item from GDM.
<Dr_Willis> evon:  uuid is normally used for that. I have some data drives i mount based on label.
<iflema> subito: yep... and it converts to formats aswell... bonus
<DEViUS> i have it installed, windows 7, but i am favouring the bcd menu over grub, so i want the bcd menu to show on startup [WHICH I CAN DO], and on it there will be windows seven and linux loader [WHICH IVE ALREADY ACOMPLISHED], but i want to remove the windows seven from the grub list =]
<Raj7681> Hi Dr_Willis: am not getting logout option too and what is GDM? I am new to Linux world.
<KnifeySpooney> albertong: i know an albert ong in real life
<wiwar> Hello, which application can I use to store set of laws (preferable it should already have a ready to use database)?
<evon> Dr_willis: Is it possible for me to restart the fstab without restarting computer?
<Dr_Willis> DEViUS:  edit/make-unexecutable the proper /etc/grub.d/whatever-os-prober file. then rerun update-grub
<rek> Dr_Willis: centerim installed lol
<Dr_Willis> evon:  you just use 'sudo mount -a' to reparse the fstab.
<erUSUL> evon: « sudo mount -a -o remount » may work
<evon> oh ok. cool.
<Dr_Willis> evon:  depending on exactly what you are trying to do.
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: i have it installed, windows 7, but i am favouring the bcd menu over grub, so i want the bcd menu to show on startup [WHICH I CAN DO], and on it there will be windows seven and linux loader [WHICH IVE ALREADY ACOMPLISHED], but i want to remove the windows seven from the grub list =]
<DEViUS> Dr_Willis: i dont understand anything from wat u saiid =S
<Luyang> Hi, I'm about to sign up for SliceHost. Can somebody recommend me a distribution??
<KnifeySpooney> DEViUS: chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<KnifeySpooney> DEViUS: That should disable Grub from adding other OSes
<Raj7681> Dr_Willis: am not getting logout option too and what is GDM? I am new to Linux world.
<Guest98466> hello ppl, what is this supposed to mean? network "device not managed"
<Guest98466> ?:(
<DEViUS> KnifeySpooney, that wont affect ubuntu and memtest , ryt?
<ValentineX> how to use my sonyericsson phone for sms reading writing contacts backing up etc with Linux?
<erUSUL> Guest98466: from network manager?
<KnifeySpooney> DEViUS: Nope. the memtest parser is at /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ and the ubuntu parser is at /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<bkolics> anybody could help with wireless keyboard/mouse issues? My Karmic installation stops accepting input from the keyboard/mouse a minute or two after it starts the desktop
<KnifeySpooney> DEViUS: after disabling the 30_os-prober script, you have to run 'sudo update-grub2'
<DEViUS> KnifeySpooney, oki, nice
<scooter89> I installed pure-ftpd and pureadmin. I configured a user in pureadmin. Rebooted and I am unable to connect. Any ideas?
<Guest98466> yep...network manager applet
<Guest98466> :(
<evon> Dr_willis: where do i get the uuid?
<DEViUS> KnifeySpooney, Perhaps you know how to edit the Display name of the os entries of grub2?
<iflema> scooter89: firewall
<legend2440> evon: in terminal type    sudo blkid
<Guest98466> any idea how to solve the problem?
<wirechief_> if you havent run into issues with network-manager yet , you will, wicd is much better and the how to get it is here: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<scooter89> iflema: Firestarter was installed on the machine but I removed it before the pureftpd install.
<evon> legend2440: thanks
<DEViUS> KnifeySpooney, do u have an idea ???
<KnifeySpooney> DEViUS: Yeah, i found a thread on it, reading about it
<DEViUS> KnifeySpooney, if its the wiki, i read it but cudnt get it to work
<mine> hi tell me something about the  basic firewall configure
<JJ1219> hey guys i have a question, I downloaded the disk of 9.10 last night and i used the wubi inside of it to install ubuntu as part of windows vista HP, but when i ran it it started redownloading a torrent of the files, why?
<iflema> mine: out the box?
<mine> ?
<iflema> mine: upon install/having done nothing....
<DEViUS> mine, its very basic...=S ...be specific
<KnifeySpooney> DEViUS: what exactly do you want to change?
<JJ1219> guys?
<Guest98466> pls, does anyone know how to solve this..."device not managed" thing?
<KnifeySpooney> Like go from Ubuntu karmic, Linux ______ to Ubuntu Karmic?
<mine> I don't know
<scooter89> iflema: I also did a portscan and 21 is open. Any other ideas?
<mine> tell me some command for example
<DEViUS> KnifeySpooney, the ubuntu os entrys, i dont like the way they are listed, so i want rename them, just like in grub1
<iflema> mine: 'sudo apt-get install firestarter' for gui
<mine> DEViUS just change it in the file.cfg
<mine> some command about ufw
<FoggyHill> When gem install mysql on Ubuntu, why am I getting ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension? I've followed http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/9/10/ubuntu-lts-mysql-and-ror and tried gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-config=/usr/bin/mysql_config and gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-dir=/usr/bin --with-mysql-lib=/usr/lib64/mysql to no luck.
<iflema>  scooter89: there all open.. youve no firewall
<mine> just give  little example
<trism> FoggyHill: again, did you install the build-essential package?
<FoggyHill> Here's the full output: http://pastie.org/741265
<DEViUS> mine, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<JJ1219> guys- would it be better to wubi install 9.04 and then update to 9.10?
<FoggyHill> trism: what's the build-essential package?
<DEViUS> mine, will help u configure ur firewall
<francesco_> hi everyone
<sAnta89_> JJ1219, no, complete installs are recommended
<mine> thanks
<iflema>  scooter89: add firestarter and allow service (incoming) ftp for everyone
<FoggyHill> trism: Wait, hold up
<Stavros> Does anyone have any ideas how to get my webcam to work on Ubuntuo 9.10 by any chance?
<francesco_> can you help with a problem of wine
<KnifeySpooney> DEViUS: take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<FoggyHill> No some were missing
<evon> how do use the uuid in fstab?
<iflema>  scooter89: or selected few
<JJ1219> sAnta89_: I xannot full install 9.10 because my dad uses this computer and he hates ubuntu
<KnifeySpooney> evon: to find the uuid you can run 'blkid sdxy' where x is the hard drive letter and y is the partition number
<trism> FoggyHill: the build-essential package just points to a bunch of other packages necessary to compile code
<mine> something like  -ufw  allow 80/tcp
<mine> and more command
<DEViUS> evon: <UUID> <mount point>   	<type>  	<options>		<dump>  <pass>
<sAnta89_> JJ1219, in any case, it's still unwise to upgrade from 9.04-9.10, why can't you install 9.10 Wubi?
<evon> Devius: so i don't have to put 'UUID=' or anything like that?
<FoggyHill> trism: Yeah, all that stuff is installed
<FoggyHill> It still doesn't work
<JJ1219> when i try 9.10 wubi i get the no disk in drive error, and have to click like 900,000 times to get anywhere
<Stavros> Does anyone have any ideas how to get my webcam to work on Ubuntuo 9.10 by any chance?
<iflema> mine: http://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables
<KnifeySpooney> Stavros: I don't have any direct experience becasue i don't have a cam, but I know the programs "Cheese" and "Webcamstudio" both work
<mine> see
<Stavros> thank you
<DEViUS> evon, ill give u an example,   UUID="4353BCDA2B3995D5"      /media/DATA	   ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8	0 0	
<evon> devius: thanks i just forgot the quotes
<scooter89> iflema: Before I install firestarter, I should mention that I am already using this machine as web server. Is there any specific configuration needed when running ftp and apache on the same machine?
<DEViUS> evon, welcome
<KnifeySpooney> I can't play audio in an Ubuntu karmic fresh install in Firefox when I run a page with Java with sound and another page with Flash with sound. I can only get sound in one of the programs depending on which opened first. I can run as many flash apps as I want and the sound will work. I would like for sound to work in both apps at once, and i've looked around the Ubuntu forums for a fix but none of the howtos have worked or a
<iflema> mine: a firewall........ && ubuntu's netfiltering is handled by iptables
<grawity> iflema: iptables _and_ ufw.
<mine> thank you
<mine> iflema
<BluesKaj> KnifeySpooney, try 2 different browsers
<grawity> scooter89: for Apache, allow incoming HTTP and HTTPS connections. But FTP is trickier; it uses a separate data connection... if you're using FTP with SSL, it can be a pain.
<iflema> mine: allow service (incomming) http maybe https for everyone or select few
<FoggyHill> Why can't anybody port pf to Linux? I mean, look how beautiful its configuration is: http://pastie.org/741284 - not to mention that it's referred to as the world's best firewall by experts.
<mine> ok
<KnifeySpooney> BluesKaj: didn't work
<erUSUL> FoggyHill: there are numerous frontends to iptables to make it more pleasant.
<FoggyHill> erUSUL: but it's fake pleasantness
<FoggyHill> erUSUL: i don't like it
<_raven_> which jack-plugin can generate a 5.1 signal from stereo signals?
<BluesKaj> KnifeySpooney, that's an unusual request ..hope you have some patience :P
<iflema> scooter89 :allow service (incomming) http maybe https for everyone or select few
<FoggyHill> The FBI, CIA and U.S. Military uses pf
<Stavros> thanks for that, cheese makes my webcam work perfectly but when i try it on skype it distorts the picture...is this a problem with the driver or something else?
<JJ1219> sorry about that guys windows needed to update :P
<KnifeySpooney> BluesKaj: Yeah, tell me about it. And it seems like other people have had this problem before but there havent been any recent reports. I experience this problem on two separate computers, too..
<JJ1219> stupid windows
<JJ1219> I do have news though
<Stavros> thanks for that, cheese makes my webcam work perfectly but when i try it on skype it distorts the picture...is this a problem with the driver or something else?
<BluesKaj> KnifeySpooney, I don't consider that a real problem , since most ppl don't listen to 2 audio feeds simultaneously :)
<JJ1219> i saved a copy of the zipped ubuntu 9.10 install to my EHD last night for some reason, so i still have it. now how do i use wubi with that to make it a part of windows
<LizardK|ng> KnifeySpooney: did you try jaunty instead of karmic?
<MrZaius> is rc.local the typical place to lay out iptables rules, or is there a more preferred way to define them in a debian/ubuntu environment?
<thevishy> it says I cant save my new.php in /var/www no permissions  !
<KnifeySpooney> BluesKaj: The problem is noticeable when I have a java app open that takes control of the sound, but outputs nothing. I then try to run a music streaming service and I don't get any audio playback. Restarting firefox seems to fix it
<MASARUwota> thevishy, gksudo
<KnifeySpooney> LizardK|ng: yeah, I have been getting this issue since hardy
<thevishy> i am using gedit
<erUSUL> MrZaius: use iptables-save and iptables-restore
<thevishy> do you mean I have to open gedit  from terminal isnt there a simpler method ?
<BluesKaj> that damn java again , trying to take control of ppl's computers :P
<JJ1219> so guys, how do i install 9.10 wihtout it having to search and download the torrent again
<KnifeySpooney> well vice-versa happens with flash
<jake__> Does anyone know why I can NOT cd while using an FTP client, but can cd if simply FTP'd in from command line?
<Jamed> thevishy: alt+f2
<grawity> jake__: uh, what FTP client?
<MASARUwota> JJ1219: ubuntu.com
<jake__> gFTP
<grawity> jake__: The 'ftp' command-line thing _is_ a FTP client too.
<JJ1219> what about it Masaru
<thevishy> ok Jamed will do it that way
<MASARUwota> JJ1219: you want to install ubuntu without downloading the torrent, so just download the iso directly ;/
<MrZaius> erUSUL: thanks for the tip
<erUSUL> MrZaius: no problem
<[Spooky]> Is there any sound improving software for Ubuntu, like more bass and so on?
<JJ1219> i did download the damnable iso, it came to me zipped as a rar, i unrar'ed itand i have a set of files
<erUSUL> [Spooky]: individual programs have equalizer (or not)
<JJ1219> .disk casper autorun md5sum a readme.diskdefines a file called Ubuntu and wubi
<trism> FoggyHill: that with-mysql-dir has to be incorrect, --with-mysql-dir sets --with-mysql-include --with-mysql-lib, and the header and library files are not in /usr/binn
<evon> thanks everyone for their help
<JJ1219> am i missing anything?
<coz_> JJ1219,
<coz_> what is the iso of?
<JJ1219> 9.10 desktop
<coz_> JJ1219,  what is the iso of?
<JJ1219> i386 iirc
<coz_> JJ1219,  ok where did you download it that it came in rar?
<JJ1219> from ubuntu.com
<coz_> o0
<JJ1219> i clicked download 9.10
<coz_> JJ1219,   let me check   ...which version did you download?
<coz_> ok
<JJ1219> and it said pick a location
<JJ1219> i said USA and it popped up
<scooter89> iflema: Installed firestarter, allowed specific incoming services and was able to establish a connection. Once is got to the password it kicked me off and said, "Authentication failed." I tried it numerous times, my password is correct. I'll play with the settings a bit. So close! Thanks for your help!
<bazhang> JJ1219, there is no download as .rar option
<coz_> JJ1219,  that shouldnt be in a rar format  it should download in .iso
<JJ1219> grrrr, well how do you explain what it did
<JJ1219> it downloaded as a darned rar
<coz_> JJ1219,   ok try again
<bazhang> sounds like you extracted items from the iso
<grawity> coz_: might be because WinRAR displays .iso files as archives.
<ultra> can anyone tell me how to reset all of ubuntu's audio settings. everything is really screwed. for instance could anyone tell me how to change back to alsa?
<coz_> grawity,  oh is he on windows?
<coz_> JJ1219,   are you downloading this onto windows?
<grawity> coz_: why would he download Ubuntu then?
<JJ1219> Yes!
<JJ1219> :P
<coz_> JJ1219, do not use winrar
<coz_> JJ1219,   do you have  a cd burning software
<JJ1219> yes
<coz_> JJ1219, which application is that?
<JJ1219> but i want it as an application inside of windows
<JJ1219> because I love ubuntu and have used it for ages
<JJ1219> but my dad dermands windows
<JJ1219> so i wanted to dualboot them
<coz_> JJ1219, ok a dual boot
<JJ1219> vista and ubuntu 9.10 using wubi
<coz_> JJ1219,   oh using wubi
<JJ1219> so that i could install 9.10 just as another application you know
<coz_> JJ1219,  ok are you downloading wubi?
<JJ1219> i can do either
<JJ1219> download it from the site
<grawity> JJ1219: So you'll need the .iso (NOT extracted), and the Wubi.exe installer
<JJ1219> or use the one that came with the cd download
<coz_> JJ1219,  ok which cd burning software do you have
<grawity> coz_: Wubi doesn't need a CD
<JJ1219> idk, whatever vista has default
<coz_> grawity,  ah I see I have never used it
<gdiz> I have a question for you all.  I am trying to forward keyboard events to a remote ubuntu box via ssh.  I am trying to control huludesktop through ssh.  any ideas?
<grawity> JJ1219: "Whatever Vista has" does not support burning ISO images, AFAIK.
<sean93> hey all, i cant get my iternet to work in ubuntu. i installed my windows drivers using ndisgtk but still no internet.
<d3Lt40ne> yah you can automatically download it
<coz_> JJ1219,  I dont know if vista has an iso vurning option
<coz_> iso burning
<grawity> JJ1219: Anyway. Do you still have the .iso?
<coz_> rather
<ultra> can anyone tell me how to reset all of ubuntu's audio settings. everything is really screwed. for instance could anyone tell me how to change back to alsa?
<JJ1219> i do not need the disk of Ubuntu 9.10
<ultra> can anyone tell me how to reset all of ubuntu's audio settings. everything is really screwed. for instance could anyone tell me how to change back to alsa?
<docmax> can i change font of the syslog viewer?
<ultra> sorry
<grawity> JJ1219: Open it with WinRAR, it should have Wubi.exe inside. Extract that. Make sure you don't modify the .iso itself in any way.
<JJ1219> what i want is to be able to install it using wubi as a part of windows
<JJ1219> i did grawith
<JJ1219> grawity*
<grawity> JJ1219: Now put both of them to the same folder, and run Wubi
<coz_> JJ1219,  ok I have no idea how to do this since I have never used wubi
<[Spooky]> I love the work with Ubuntu 9.10 :P
<[Spooky]> How is the security on a default 9.10 install?
<[Spooky]> Do i need to get a software firewall?
<oCean_> !ufw | [Spooky]
<ubottu> [Spooky]: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<docmax> can i change font of the ubuntu syslog viewer?
<erUSUL> [Spooky]: by default ubuntu does not have any service listning on any port. so a fw is not strictly neccesary
<sean93> anyone know how i get my internet to work? i installed my windows drivers using ndisgtk but still no internet
<[Spooky]> erUSUL: Ah ok thanks for info..
<iflema> [Spooky]: loose and yes in terminal type 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<spiky25> someone know if you can install broadcom b4311 rev 01 offline without troubles ???
<spiky25> jj1219 > wubi isn't recommanded, it's just good for a beginner 1st try even a virtual machine is better
<docmax> can i change font of the ubuntu syslog viewer?
<ssv1994> hellp, what are gstream plugins?
<trism> docmax: the font is controlled by the fixed width font setting in System/Preferences/Appearance on the Fonts tab
<ultra> can anyone tell me how to reset all of ubuntu's audio settings. everything is really screwed. for instance could anyone tell me how to change back to alsa?
<docmax> trism, thanks
<JJ1219> spiky25: i dont want to try anything else becuase i do not want to mess up my vista boot because my dad needs vista
<sean93> why am i being ignored?
<erUSUL> spiky25: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763995
<ultra> EVERYTHING IS QUITE BADLY SCREWED
<erUSUL> !caps | ultra
<ubottu> ultra: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BluesKaj> ultra , yes purge pulseaudio
<KongfuToufu> anyone know why mtp devices can't be accessed using mtp-detect?
<erUSUL> !patience | sean93
<ubottu> sean93: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gdiz> gdiz
<ultra> no but there was something under settings that would enable you to change it
<gdiz> oops sorry
<iflema> sean93: drivers for wifi?
<ssv1994> guys, what are gstream plugins and are they legall?
<sean93> yes
<ultra> without going through all that garbage of purging pulse
<trism> ssv1994: they are various codecs used to play audio and video files
<ssv1994> are they legal?
<grawity> they're all legal, otherwise they would be not available for Ubuntu.
<ultra> grawity: even from 3rd party repositories?
<ssv1994> is adobe flash player legal to use, if I download it from their site?
<KongfuToufu> anyone know how to sync mtp devices in ubuntu?
<demon_D_MAN> I'm trying to reach my server by entering my external ip in my address bar; but opera can't find it
<forceflow> KongfuToufu: Rhythmbox has MTP plugin
<demon_D_MAN> although I can reach my server with localhost
<MASARUwota> ssv1994: ofcourse it is, its not FREE AS IN FREEDON however
<forceflow> works pretty well for my creative zen
<ultra> BluesKaj: there was an easier way to do it than that!
<trism> ssv1994: you don't need to download it from their site, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer will download it for you
<forceflow> KongfuToufu: or check Gnomad
<spiky25> In case of troubles just buy the fluendo codecs pack ...
<iflema> demon_D_MAN: firewall
<grawity> ssv1994: The only problem is that they cannot be redistributed along with Ubuntu. But downloading separately is okay. (AFAIK.)
<MASARUwota> ^ that
<demon_D_MAN> iflema: I'm using firestarter
<KongfuToufu> forceflow:when i use it in terminal, it just can't initialize the device and tells me that is busy
<demon_D_MAN> but I don't now what to do
<demon_D_MAN> to enable it
<sean93> iflema, yes
<ssv1994> ok, that is good, but what about device drivers?
<grawity> KongfuToufu: It might be that it's already being accessed by gphoto2 in the graphical interface.
<iflema> demon_D_MAN: enable http service??
<RiotingPacifist> I've installed libs to /usr/local how do i get the system to use them instead of the defaults (globally,  e.g not for just a program as i launch it)?
<demon_D_MAN> iflema: I already have that enabled
<demon_D_MAN> even if my firewall is off I can't reach it
<KongfuToufu> grawity: i know that issue but in 904 if i unmount the device it can be normal, but this doesn't work in 910 now
<datta> i am trying to uninstall firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 8.04 to go to firefox 3 which i think will be better than the crashing browser i am using right now
<grawity> ssv1994: basically, there are two things that apply to most of these programs: 1) they can be downloaded separately but not distributed with Ubuntu. 2) they are only available as pre-compiled binaries, not as source code => Ubuntu developers cannot fix them in case of problems. (At least that's how I understand it.)
<iflema> demon_D_MAN: are you behind an adsl router?
<datta> i looked up in ubuntu forum and saw this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4811890 and this does not help me for 3.5 at all
<KnechtR> wozu muss dieser prozess laufen? -> /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.26
<MASARUwota> datta: so you want to remove ff3.5 and install ff3.0?
<demon_D_MAN> iflema: probably but how can I be sure and if I'm how can I reach my server?
<ssv1994> grawity: but why in some countries it is illegal?
<datta> MASARUwota: yes
<grawity> ssv1994: What do you mean by "it"?
<iflema> demon_D_MAN: sometimes the router has a firewall activated.....
<demon_D_MAN> god damn
<ssv1994> I mean codecs and wifi drivers
<MASARUwota> datta: open up a terminal and type: sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge
 * grawity thinks he should redirect ssv1994 to #ubuntu-lawyers or something.
<iflema> demon_D_MAN:  if so open 80 and 431
<MASARUwota> datta: that will remove and purge the directories
<iflema> is it 431?
<KongfuToufu> grawity:how can i solve that libgphoto and libmtp conflict?
<evon> someone please help me with this ttf-dejavu error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/340572/
<RiotingPacifist> datta: my aptitude shows a program called firefox-3.0 have you tried installing that?
<demon_D_MAN> iflema: so and how do I open those :D
<evon> I can't find any fixes for it
<grawity> KongfuToufu: I used to solve it with a kill -9
<datta> MASARUwota: this is the problem that the terminal says that package firefox is not installed
<grawity> datta: Try 'shiretoko' or 'firefox-3.5'
<iflema> 443
<Sylvebarbe> hello everybody
<wvd> Is it possible to download nsidwrapper on windows, and then use it on linux or something?
<grawity> datta: Or dpkg -l | grep firefox
<MASARUwota> datta: maybe its called differently in the ubuntu repos D:
<RiotingPacifist> ssv1994: the programs are not illegal it's just that canonical are not allowed to redistribute them
<demon_D_MAN> 443?
<grawity> wvd: It should be in http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<iflema> demon_D_MAN: if this is the case... youll prob need a password to get into web interface = address required
<wvd> grawity: do I have to set it on a CD then?
<demon_D_MAN> okay I have the address of my router
<grawity> wvd: CD, USB drive, whatever you have.
<wvd> grawity: and, no, it isn't there..
<demon_D_MAN> iflema: Okay I will try to find the pass somewhere =D  thanks for the help
<iflema> demon_D_MAN: if firewall is acticve... sound like it what about firefox does it get in????
<evon> someone please help me with this ttf-dejavu error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/340572/
<evon> someone please help me with this ttf-dejavu error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/340572/
<evon> I can't find any fixes for it
<sean93> my comp is duel boot, im in windows now, and my internet works on it. Why not on ubuntu
<gdiz> is there a program in the unix framework that imitates keyboard events in the gui
<MASARUwota> were is the !not spam bot thing when you need it ;/
<datta> grawity: i do not understand what it says when i paste the dpkg -l |grep firefox
<wvd> sean93: enable it, and what for internet you got=
<spiky25> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763995 is not a solution some got better ?
<grawity> wvd: packages.ubuntu.com lists ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper-common, and ndisgtk -- so get all three.
<KongfuToufu> grawity:I don't know that exactly what i should do, can you explain it?
<MASARUwota> evon: try install ing ttf-dejavu-extra first
<wvd> oh
<iflema> sean93: is an adsl router involved?
<grawity> KongfuToufu: Do 'ps -ef', and see if there are any gphoto processes listed.
<grawity> KongfuToufu: Or, maybe pgrep -lf gphoto
<sean93> iflema, im not sure
<wvd> grawity: and then if I have them on USB/CD, what should I do?
<pkkm> How so set up Parked Domains and Addon Domains in Apache?
<iflema> usb or ethernet connection?
<grawity> wvd: In GUI - double-click on the package.
<Balsaq> i want to purchase a new laptop but have heard some cannot boot ubuntu? i do not want the laptop unless i can install ubuntu to the hard drive. it is a toshiba with an amd 2.1 sempron processor
<iflema> sean93: usb or ethernet connection?
<sean93> i have a PCI Card
<grawity> wvd: In Terminal -- dpkg -i *.deb
<RiotingPacifist> evon http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/340574/ is your /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-dejavu-extra.hints the same?
<evon> MASARUwota: it's already installed
<MASARUwota> Balsaq: just search for the model + ubuntu on a search engine to find if it boots alright
<wvd> grawity: dpkg -i *.deb should automatically install all three?
<Balsaq> ok thanks
<MASARUwota> evon: k, now retry. make sure to do a "sudo apt-get update" first
<grawity> wvd: well, yeah. The "*.deb" part will match all .deb files in the current directory...
<wvd> grawity: i see..
<ssv1994> guys, is it legal to activate a driver for my atix1600 videocard?
<wvd> grawity: thank you!
<grawity> wvd: ...so make sure you are in the correct directory before doing it. 'pwd' to show, 'cd' to change, 'ls' to list all files.
<wvd> I know
<datta> and none of them actually seem to work with the uninstalling part
<c3l> Hi, ive recently installed ubuntu 9.10 (x64 desktop) and installed the ubuntu extras, and nvidia extra driver. and updated the system. I cannot get HDMI to work (neither sound or video) how do I fix this?
<RiotingPacifist> ssv1994: yes
<datta> i have tried all of them provided by http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4811890 this topic in the ubuntuforum
<wvd> grawity: how do I go to an CD-rom in linux? which dir is it mostly?
<RiotingPacifist> ssv1994: as i said before it is legal but it can't come on the cd because ubuntu cant give you it directly
<MASARUwota> wvd it should show up in nautilus
<grawity> wvd: Dunno. I think Ubuntu auto-mounts it to /media/cdrom/ ...
<grawity> wvd: But I'm sure it will be inside /media/
<evon> RiotingPacifist: if what you're showing me in the pastebin is the contents of that file then no. mine is completely empty
<wvd> grawity: ok thanks
<KongfuToufu> grawity:yes,when i use pgrep -lf gphoto, it displays: 3061 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor
<evon> MASARUwota: same thing
<RiotingPacifist> evon: well put that in the file and try again
<grawity> KongfuToufu: okay, now the number is process ID - use "kill -9 3061"
<MASARUwota> evon: k. how about downloading the deb package from packages.ubuntu.com
<MASARUwota> evon: and installing that
<grawity> KongfuToufu: If it returns "Permission denied", put "sudo " before the command and repeat.
<ssv1994> RiotingPacifist: I was just asking, because I've read, that videocard and wifi drivers can't be used in ubuntu ore with it. There was something with EULA
<c3l> Hi, ive recently installed ubuntu 9.10 (x64 desktop) and installed the ubuntu extras, and nvidia extra driver. and updated the system. I cannot get HDMI to work (neither sound or video) how do I fix this?
<Xintruder> argh
<ssv1994> j
<c3l> is there anything I need to do to get hdmi to work with linux?
<evon> MASARUwota: ok i will try that
<KnechtR> what is this process for? -> /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.26
<MrZaius>  /part
<RiotingPacifist> ssv1994: OK, well basically the EULA says canonical can't give you the drivers, but the tools gets around that by installing them from somewhere else, the only possible illegal stuff is to do with mp3 playback
<sean93> should i just stick with windows? is there any major advantages to changing to linux?
<Dr_Willis> sean93:  totallyt depends on what you are doing.
<Dr_Willis> sean93:  if you are sick of viruses and Malware....... well..
<MASARUwota> sean93: if you want to play games and watch flash videos. then no
<MASARUwota> ;/
<KongfuToufu> grawity:after i killed that, and type pgrep -lf gphoto again, there is nothing displayed. But mtp-detect or rhythmbox also displays: usb_claim_interface(): Device or resource busy LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to initialize device
<sean93> you cant play games on linux?
<milan> hello
<Dr_Willis> sean93:  i have all sorts of games on Linux.
<grawity> sean93: You can - but most games are developed for Windows :(
<Dr_Willis> sean93:  dont expect the latest directx 11 uber-gfx game with 100x of  DRM to work however
<mine> how to   make  the  result of a command display  line by line
<Dr_Willis> mine:  command | less
<KnechtR> any1 with brain in this channel?
<mine> thanks
<MASARUwota> KnechtR: i hope so
<RiotingPacifist> sean93: a lot of 3D games arn't made for linux, however flash games and little games solitair etc and older games are avalible
<milan> how can I get /init.d/postgresql-8.4 file? I deleted it following some instruction, and now server dos not work
<evon> MASARUwota: thanks for your help.  I got it working with someone else's suggestion. have an awesome day
<MASARUwota> evon: k, cya
<sean93> so what is linux better for?
<darthanubis> KnechtR, you'll be waiting with that tude dude
<evon> RiotingPacifist: it worked. thanks a lot. have an awesome day.
<bazhang> sean93, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dheeraj> i have sound problems with ubuntu 9.10
<RiotingPacifist> evon: np, have fun with fonts
<bourke> hi, an update last night seems have broken my flash plugin - firefox doesnt pick it up anymore.. any ideas?
<darthanubis> sean93, whatever use you can find for it
<MASARUwota> dheeraj: what problems?
<c3l> Hi, ive recently installed ubuntu 9.10 (x64 desktop) and installed the ubuntu extras, and nvidia extra driver. and updated the system. I cannot get HDMI to work (neither sound or video) how do I fix this?
<c3l> using nvidia
<dheeraj> my soundcard is not detected.
<sean93> anyway does anyone know how to get my wifi working?
<MASARUwota> dheeraj: what soundcard do you own?
<RiotingPacifist> milan: does dpkg -S /init.d/postgresql-8.4 give you anything
<dheeraj> ati xp modem ac 97 audio
<milan> can yomeone help me with postgresql install?
<milan> if yes, please come on private
<bazhang> what chipset, what have you tried, please paste.ubuntu.com with errors if more than a single line
<darthanubis> !ask > milan
<Dr_Willis> sean93:  that will totally depend on the exact wireless card/chipset
<ubottu> milan, please see my private message
<sean93> ok, one sec
<darthanubis> !details > sean93
<ubottu> sean93, please see my private message
 * Dr_Willis dosent even know what postgresql is.
<RiotingPacifist> c3l: have you tried using the nvidia configuration tool
<dheeraj> shall i send my lspcioutput??
<darthanubis> dheeraj, only to pastebin
<tsunami> Can someone check out this error: http://pastebin.com/m2a6a2fb0  Happened just after an upgrade for apperantly no reason.
<RiotingPacifist> tsunami: means you have to run fsck on a partition manually
<darthanubis> tsunami, no biggie there
<tsunami> okay, i'll check it out then
<tsunami> thanks
<darthanubis> yw
<spiky25> hi what would be a better wireless card for my laptop (dell inspiron 1501) that work for wireless security testing and that have a driver and firmware included in the linux kernel if possible (open source friendly)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. that would be a nice feture in the grub menu 'fsck all filesystems'
<RiotingPacifist> tsunami: it means the filesystem is slightly corrupted but running fsck /<partiton name> should work
<dheeraj> http://pastebin.com/mc9e6be5
<RiotingPacifist> Dr_Willis: espeically as the friendly recovery menu means you can't fsck /usr :(
<tsunami> Just sucks I can't ssh into the box
<darthanubis> spiky25, http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<milan> how to remove application, so that it is gone without any trace and really redownloaded and reinstalled like new?
<RiotingPacifist> milan: aptitude purge name
<darthanubis> milan, purge
<Dr_Willis> RiotingPacifist:  i was just thinking how i got grub2 set to boot a .iso file. You could have a minimal iso/ubuntu that is just for doing some repair tasks.
<rek> dr
<c0p3rn1c> milan, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<dheeraj> when i try to load my driver to the kernel,i get an error message...
<rek> i'm not able to save files with firefox
<c3l> RiotingPacifist, no, i do not know how
<rek> with fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> rek:  where are you saving them to?
<ssv1994> guys, why in some countries people need to buy license to listen mp3?
<rek> in any place
<rek> no difference
<rek> it's grey
<Dr_Willis> rek:  can you save stuff with a text editor?
<rek> yep sure
<MASARUwota> ssv1994: because corporations want to get MONEYZ
<MASARUwota> or something
<MASARUwota> ;/
<Dr_Willis> ssv1994:  because the people that invented mp3 say so.
<rek> maybe i had to open firefox with sudo?
<ssv1994> ok
<Dr_Willis> rek:  thats bad logic.
<Balsaq> MASARUwrote  hmmm...i see many articles on ubuntu working in amd sempron but not the excact model but supposedly amd an ubuntu mix well as far as i can see
<rek> Dr_Willis: sure ;-)
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if you go about running stuff with sudo when you dont need to. you can really cause issues.. like what you are experienceing
<RiotingPacifist> ssv1994: its to do with software patents, if you live in the EU your fine, if you live in the US then nobody has gone after free software so your also fine
<rek> what's happening
<Dr_Willis> rek:  no idea. I dont know what all you are doing. I doubt if fluxbox has anything to do with it.
<rek> lol it's rek's fault
<RiotingPacifist> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_Willis> rek:  you sould be able to save stuff to /home/whateveryourusernameis
<dheeraj> anyone please help in resolving my sound problem....
<ssv1994> ok, thanks, but why in some countries it is forbidden to use drivers with ubuntu?
<EsatYuce> i installed an debian package about dictionary, and setup it, How can i run this application?
<rek> i did sudo mkdir /home/riccardo/somethinglol
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if NOTHING can save to your home dir. then you got some permissions set wrong.
<sean93> Ok, I have a duel boot PC, Windows XP and Ubuntu 9.10. My internet works in Windows but not in ubuntu. MY wireless card is BT Voyager 1040 PCI Adapter (or Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter, im not sure). I installed my windows drivers using ndisgtk, but still no internet.
<rek> it's all messed uo
<Dr_Willis> rek:  recall what i said about using 'sudo' when you dont need to... thats why.
<RiotingPacifist> ssv1994: no the drivers are always fine, only mp3codec have *potential* problems (and only in the US)
<rek> this' weird
<Dr_Willis> rek:  that dir is owned by root.  is why
<Balsaq> i can but a 2.1 semprom laptop with 3g ram today for 299.00? seems to cheap to be true, its only a single core. i wonder if thats enough of a computer to run ubuntu fast...for many years to come...
<rek> i know
<Dr_Willis> rek:  its very logical. there was no need to 'sudo mkdir' :)
<rek> ok
<dimitar> hi
<rek> no need but it can be done
<muri_one> Depending on interpretations of the GPL proprietary/closed source drivers could techinically be violating it
<rek> i'll reboot
<rek> i think
<dimitar> is there any way to change splash screen in ubuntu 9.10?
<RiotingPacifist> rek: to fix it try sudo chown riccardo.riccardo /home/riccardo/somethinglol
<Dr_Willis> rek:  whats that supposed to acomplish?
<demon_D_MAN> Can anybody tell me what I need to do with my router firewall to be able to visit my server in the browser?
<MASARUwota> RiotingPacifist: do you have a list of the !triggers somewhere? :p
<ssv1994> that is good, do you know, is it legal to run any programm for windows using wine?
<Dr_Willis> dimitar:  you can change the xsplash stuff and the usplas ubuntu logo.  if you really want to bother.
<rek> my aims
<dimitar> dr_willis......no...LOL
<Emanon> if it was legal to run them without wine probably ssv
<RiotingPacifist> muri_one: GPL only applies on distribution thats why your fine installing them on your system
<demon_D_MAN> ssv1994: if you got the program legal, the nit is legal
<rek> RiotingPacifist: i'm not allowed to save anything in my whole pc
<tapas> Dr_Willis: ok, i think it was /etc/hdparm.conf :)
<tapas> thanks
<Emanon> if you own the program the law doesnt say HOW you can run the program just whether or not you can
<Emanon> like if you own it legally or not
<demon_D_MAN> Is there someone who can help me?
<oCean_> !ask | demon_D_MAN
<ubottu> demon_D_MAN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> demon_D_MAN:  forward the proper ports to the proper machine via the router configs
<RiotingPacifist> MASARUwota: nah i just remember gksudo/kdesudo being important as i've messed up homes with it
<RiotingPacifist> rek: pastebin cat /proc/mounts
<demon_D_MAN> Dr_Willis I know which ports to forward
<dheeraj> iam not getting sound in my laptop ...i use ubuntu 9.10 some one help me please
<dimitar> how to install atheros driver for my wireless card...?
<ssv1994> does someone has an ati X.... video card?
<rek> !pastebin
<dheeraj>  Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dheeraj> 00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<RiotingPacifist> dheeraj: try speaker-test, what error does it give
<dimitar> how to install atheros driver for my wireless card...?
<falco_> ciao
<Emanon> ati has a rather poor history with linux (although some use it with no issues)
<dheeraj> it shows no soundcard found when i try aplay -l
<Dr_Willis> ati has a rather poor history    :)
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340585/    lol!
<n00p> I'd like to create a 2GB file in the shell. Easiest way to do this?
<RiotingPacifist> dheeraj: try sudo speaker-test
<Dr_Willis> n00p:  dd command can do that.
<n00p> doesn't matter what's in it
<dimitar> how to install atheros driver for my wireless card...?
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340585/    lol! RiotingPacifist
<RiotingPacifist> dimitar: use the gui driver tool
<n00p> right, so dd if=/dev/zero of=path/file bs=1G c=2?
<dimitar> i used gui driver tools....but there is nothing...non of the hardware is listed there
<Dr_Willis> n00p:  or somthing like that..
<Dr_Willis> Imnot sure you can use BS=1G :)
<ultra> where do you change between ALSA, OSS and Pulse in karmic?
 * n00p uses /dev/shm to test
<dimitar> i used gui driver tools....but there is nothing...non of the hardware is listed there
<Dr_Willis> ultra:  pulse uses alsa.   IT often depends on the actual app to select to use alsa or pulse, or oss. (oss is still around?)
<mikobuntu> ultra gstreamer-properties from the terminal
<sean93> Ok, I have a duel boot PC, Windows XP and Ubuntu 9.10. My internet works in Windows but not in ubuntu. MY wireless card is BT Voyager 1040 PCI Adapter (or Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter, im not sure). I installed my windows drivers using ndisgtk, but still no internet.
<RiotingPacifist> rek: hmm not what i though, all i can suggest is that your disk is full, check with df -h
<dheeraj> it shows a long list of playback errors...shall i paste the output???
<RiotingPacifist> dimitar: well my atheros card worked out of the box in 9.10 perhaps the drivers are already installed?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | dheeraj
<ubottu> dheeraj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dimitar> RiotingPacifist: how can i check that?
<RiotingPacifist> try connecting to a network
<rek> RiotingPacifist: no
<anouar> Hi guys i'm trying to extract rar file , it's says "Archive type not supported." when i tried "sudo apt-get install unrar" i get this error message " Package unrar has no installation candidate
<anouar> " any idea plz
<ultra> well i want to know what the hells going wrong with my sound, it's gone ape-sht and having a million and one different things wrong with it and I'm getting f****** sick of it
<rek> it sais i must change the permissions or something
<Dr_Willis> anouar:  find the proper rar package names
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rek> /home/riccardo/icone/Gnome-terminal.png could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
<rek> Change the folder properties and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<Dr_Willis> !info rar-nonfree
<dimitar> right now there are no wireless network here...:/      is there any terminal command so i can check my drivers beside wireless card...?
<ubottu> Package rar-nonfree does not exist in karmic
<peekay> hey, i can't seem to run glipper after having installed it. it's not even in /usr/bin/, however the installer seems to have created directories such as /usr/share/pyshared/glipper/ and /usr/lib/glipper/glipper
<FoggyHill> When gem install mysql on Ubuntu, why am I getting ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension? I've followed http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/9/10/ubuntu-lts-mysql-and-ror and tried gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-config=/usr/bin/mysql_config and gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-dir=/usr/bin --with-mysql-lib=/usr/lib64/mysql to no luck. Here's the full output: http://pastie.org/741265
<ultra> how do I just start over >:-0
<rek> hei
<RiotingPacifist> dimitar: nm-tool may work just an idea
<Administrator_> sean93: try to go to hardware then check your wireless adapter if it is not installed
<anouar> Dr_willis : where can i find that proper rar package ?
<Dr_Willis> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (karmic), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ultra> Dr_Willis: how do i just start anew?
<RiotingPacifist> rek: what happens when you run touch /home/riccardo/test
<Dr_Willis> anouar:  its possible you dont have the 'multiverse' repo enabled.  or try the 'unrar' package
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar
<ultra> every thing possible that could go wrong is going wrong
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Balsaq> ultra have you tried removing and reinstalling your sound card?
<Dr_Willis> ultra:  start what anew?
<ultra> start my sound configuration anew
<rek> nothing
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$ touch /home/riccardo/test
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$
<Dr_Willis> ultra:  no idea. I use pulse audio here with no problems on my 3 machines.
<sean93> Administrator_, how do i do that?
<rek> generated a text file
<Dr_Willis> rek:  that just made a file called 'test'   so it worked.. :)
<ultra> i cant even play f****** youtube videos. the sound goes out 1/3 of the way through
<rek> great DR willssss
<Balsaq> ultra have you tried removing and reinstalling your sound card
<sean93> Administrator_, how do i do that?
<rek> so now what can i do?
<rek> reebooot?
<ultra> Balsaq: that would void my warranty
<Balsaq> ultra i would ask the manufacturer about this issue if you still have a warranty
<dheeraj> my sound crd not working..please help
<Dr_Willis> rek:  im not sure what you are truing to do.. or what the original problem is now.
<ultra> Balsaq: they don't cover any problems not encountered under windows
<rek> Dr_Willis: not able to save something with firefox
<Balsaq> ultra in now that, but i have never heard that re-installing a sound card voids a warranty?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if you really want to reboot.. go for it..  but i doubt if it will help much
<booh> "You attempted to reach bugs.launchpad.net, but the certificate that the server presented has been revoked by its issuer."  -< help?
<Balsaq> ultra it probably is a driver issue though
<datta> i see that firefox is uninstalled in all my system which was firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 8.04 but when i type firefox in terminal, i can still get firefox 3.5
<Balsaq> ultra who is the manufacturer of your sound card
<datta> why is it still installed when it is supposed to be out of my system?
<RiotingPacifist> who was i trying to help, my hdd went walkies so i don't have any logs
<richie0> hi, guys.  i'm trying to make a launcher for a roguelike game in my /home file and it won't work.  how can i get this to work?
<ultra> Balsaq: i have a hardware warranty. if i tinker with the hardware, I could be the cause of a hardware failure, thus the reason for voiding the warranty.
<Balsaq> ultra who is the manufacturer of the sound card
<rek> Dr_Willis: not able to save something with firefox
<Dr_Willis> richie0:  make a script that runs the proper command is one way..   2 lines  #!/bin/bash         gamenametorun &
<sean93> roguelike game?
<RiotingPacifist> rek what happened when you ran touch ~/test ?
<ultra> Balsaq: i dont know. but my sound card works fine, the sound just cuts out after so long
<Dr_Willis> richie0:  or just right click, make new launcher.. is another way
<datta> i tried sudo apt-get purge firefox-3.5
<richie0> Dr_Willis: holy crap!  i never even thought of that.  thanks!
<RiotingPacifist> ultra: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<anouar> Hi guys i'm trying to extract rar file , it's says "Archive type not supported." when i tried "sudo apt-get install unrar" i get this error message " Package unrar has no installation candidate
<datta> and still it does not work on removing the preferences and all the information of firefox completely
<almogaverXIII> hi
<ultra> karmic
<Dr_Willis> richie0:  what? looking in the gnome menus for a feature? :)
<Balsaq> ultra if it works and then cuts out, it is not working fine, i think the sound card is fine, but you need the correct driver and to get that we need to know who made the sound card
<coz_> anouar,  sudo apt-get install rar
<RiotingPacifist> datta: to remove firefox preferences run mv ~/.mozilla{,~}
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  i think he may not have multiverse repo enabled..
<richie0> Dr_Willis: no.  writing a little script.
<Administrator_> administration > hardware > then select the wifi adapter card for it try to install the right card to it
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  oh ooo that would help :)
<prappl93> Whenever I right click on something in the tray, I have to either hold down the right mouse button or push it multiple times for it to come up. Is there a way to fix this to where I only need to push it once?
<Dr_Willis> richie0:  :P   for a text based game use 'xterm -e gamename'
<almogaverXIII> win 7 is better than all of linux!!
<dheeraj> sound card not detectd...any one help me in resolving...
<anouar> coz: Package rar has no installation candidate
<ultra> Balsaq: but it has always worked fine in the past
<Balsaq> ultra the cpmuter manufacturer wil ltell you if you can't figure out the sound card...but it shows up unders device manager
<Dr_Willis> almogaverXIII:  i missed where we care..
<RiotingPacifist> dheeraj: can you post the pastbin link i lost my hdd
<prappl93> almogaverXIII, GTFO
<klappi> richie0: #!/bin/sh exec game is nicer
<coz_> anouar, ok open system/administration/synaptic pacakge manaer
<coz_> manager
<dheeraj> http://pastebin.com/m1b9facf9
<datta> RiotingPacifist, i just tried that and then i typed firefox into my terminal and it still opened up
<ultra> Balsaq: but it has always worked fine in the past
<anouar> coz : ok still here i'm gunna do that
<coz_> anouar,  tell when that is opened
<dringz> Windows 7 is just Vista with UAC downscaled 1 security level
<dringz> lulz
<richie0> klappi: thanks.  exec is a built in command?
<coz_> anouar,  when that opens  click Settings/repositories
<RiotingPacifist> datta: you have to close all running firefoxs to get it to forget, pkill firefox
<klappi> richie0: mormaly yes
<RiotingPacifist> dheeraj: what command gave that output?
<prappl93> Whenever I right click on something in the tray, I have to either hold down the right mouse button or push it multiple times for it to come up. Is there a way to fix this to where I only need to push it once?
<Balsaq> ultra well...you have options, you have a warranty and since you have a warranty if you are not willing to look in your computer and get the sound card info, you can have the computere manufacturer look it up for you, oncce you get that info, we can find out if there is driver support for it with ubuntu
<anouar> coz :i couldnt find Settings/repositories
<dringz> Felching
<coz_> anouar, the menu item   "Settings"
<coz_> anouar,   File ...Edit..Pacakge..Settings...Help
<dringz> guano
<ultra> [10:36:34] <ultra> Balsaq: they don't cover any problems not encountered under windows
<Qu4R0w> where is "trash" location in backtrack 4?
<coz_> anouar,  fin that?
<coz_> anouar, find
<coz_> anouar,    it is the Settings menu item
<Xintruder> kiss umkum
<Balsaq> ultra i know that? i never mentioned them covering it?
<anouar> coz:no
<gast123> hi, is there any ubntu with preconfigured fluxbox  based on ubuntu 9.10?
<datta> RiotingPacifist: still does not work
<coz_> anouar,  ok hold on
<Balsaq> look in yur computer and see what the sound card is OR let the manufacturer look it up for you
<ultra> Balsaq: how do I find out what my sound card is from ubuntu?
<scooter89> Has anybody successfully installed and configured pure-ftpd in Karmic?
<coz_> anouar,   look at this screenshot   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot-Synaptic%20Package%20Manager%20.png
<Balsaq> ultra look...just call th folks who built your computer if you dont know how to look it up
<RiotingPacifist> ultra: lshw or a gui for it should give you the info (or lspci) it's pretty technical output though
<anouar> coz : i did now
<datta> by the way, has anyone faced such crashes with ubuntu 8.04 when they are trying to run firefox 3.5?
<anouar> coz :settings >...
<ultra> Balsaq: just tell me the command please
<muri_one> how do I see what was updated in a package? Like a changelog.
<datta> the crash happens after you close your firefox
<coz_> anouar,   ok  click repositories
<Guest61596> oh man, im trying to run a game in WINE but right click and keyboard input doesnt work..who can I ask to help?
<RiotingPacifist> !wine | Guest61596
<ubottu> Guest61596: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<coz_> anouar,  so Settings  /  Repositories
<anouar> coz :then
<Balsaq> ultra who built your computer, what company
<coz_> anouar,  make sure the first four rick boxes are checked
<dringz> http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2009/12/nexus_one_is_go.html;jsessionid=Z3LGHRYCPEKVFQE1GHOSKHWATMY32JVN
<coz_> anouar,  under  Ubuntu software tab
<dringz> It's still not called the "Google Phone", but the Nexus One -- to be made by HTC -- is as close as I think we're going to get. The WSJ cites sources familiar with Google's plans and says that Google has designed this handset and plans to sell it directly to consumers, unlocked.
<chuckf> ultra: run lspci |grep -i audio
<Bombo> hi i booted ubuntu live cd and i got internet but no mp3 support, i want to listen to internet radio it says video player doesnt support mp3, then it searches for a plugin but isnt successful
<coz_> anouar,  if you like you can also tick the 4 boxes under the Updates tab
<anouar> coz :yes they are
<ultra> does this look right? :
<ultra> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<anouar> coz :what now ?
<ultra> whoa, i didnt realize i had HD
<coz_> anouar,  ok  now click the  Reload button on synaptick
<coz_> synapitc
<chuckf> ultra: that looks right
<mdeonte> what is the image format that uses the least disk space
<anouar> coz : but i did not edit yet
<lixh> hola amigos alguien habla español
<sAnta89_> !es | lixh
<ubottu> lixh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<coz_> anouar,     edit what?
<klappi> ultra: thats the onboard sound
<anouar> coz:i just let everything as it was
<Balsaq> ultra there you go...so the sound works great, but it cuts out only when you run youtube in ubuntu right?
<ultra> Balsaq: no.
<coz_> anouar,   ok  close synaptic package manager
<anouar> 4ok
<ultra> klappi: what does that mean?
<anouar> coz :ok
<coz_> anouar,  open a terminal    suod gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Obamacide> hey, what is ubuntu for netbooks called now (9.10) still UNR or something else?
<Balsaq> ultra please repeat the problem
<coz_> anouar,  sorry that is sudo  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sAnta89_> !unr | Obamacide
<ubottu> Obamacide: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ultra> the sound keeps on cutting out permanently (until i restart whatever application is playing audio)
<coz_> anouar,   when that opens you will see many lines  that begin withi     deb   if any of them are   #deb   remove the   #  then save and close
<anouar> coz :ok let me see if it's gunna work
<aTypical> Hi, all.  Where can I find the latest file versions for Ubuntu?  In particular, I'm wondering what the latest kernel is.  I just picked up an HP Tablet and wanted to give it a try.
<ultra> that's the problem
<coz_> anouar,   sudo apt-get install rar
<Obamacide> my problem is that the dell mini 9 i have only has 4gb flash drive....(one of the early ones)....is UNR smaller footprint that regular 9.10???
<ultra> klappi: what does that mean?
<anouar> coz :it's opened a text file
<coz_> anouar,  right
<clawfire> hello everybody
<anouar> coz :what i'm dunna to do with it
<ultra> i think i understand why this potentially wonderful, free, open-source OS is not more popular
<coz_> anouar,   look for any line that has  #deb  and just remove  the  #  infront of the deb
<spiky25> Obamacide install UNR 9.10 then do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ...
<klappi> ultra: just wanted to inform you that the line you posted is provided by the mainboard chipset
<aTypical> Of course, if someone here already has the tx2 tablet with Ubuntu installed I'd love to chat with you.  :-)
<hoarycripple> top
<ultra> klappi: and that means...?
<coz_> anouar, well if you are not used to linux  it will seem difficutlt at first...but then ...at some point... eveything comes together and you will be pushing the system to your friends
<spiky25> then run in lxde desktop environnement and remove gnome packages that you don't need anymore ...
<klappi> ultra: you know what a mainboard is?
<clawfire> i've got some trouble with ndiswrapper after loading a driver, , when i make ndiswrapper -l my driver seems to be loaded but i've got "alternate driver: ssb) what does it mean ?
<ultra> motherboard?
<klappi> ulta: yes mainboard == motherboard
<coz_> anouar,   ok are you seeing any of the deb lines that have  #deb
<dringz> ultra, the United Nations is buying out Ubuntu, did you see the article
<dringz> on retuers
<dringz> for like $450 million
<anouar> coz :i did what now
<coz_> anouar,   ok  in that text file
<ultra> dringz: prove it
<coz_> anouar,   do you see the lines that begin with  deb
<spiky25> clawfire if you want a better wifi card get a card compatible with ath9k
<anouar> yes
<Obamacide> thanks spiky
<Bombo> how do i add mp3 support for totem?
<coz_> anouar,   look for any of those those lines that have  #deb  and remove the   #
<Fiah> I'm having trouble with a Xubuntu installation, and whenever I check #Xubuntu there's no one alive there to help me.
<anouar> yes i did
<Balsaq> dringz...are you serious?
<coz_> anouar,  ok so all of the #  have been removed?
<coz_> anouar,   so they all say  deb
<d3Lt40ne> Bombo:use rythmbox
<aeon-ltd> fiah: whats the problem?
<spiky25> Obamacide you could switch to a window manager later for better performance but you will need more linux knowledge
<Obamacide> spiky lubuntu desktop is lighter on memory usage.....but it is hd space that I am worried about......will adding it help in that department
<clawfire> my card is a belkin and work with ndiswrapper by the apst ... but i can't to load properly the driver this time
<anouar> tes but some deb-src still with # delete them as well
<coz_> anouar, well you can yes its no big deal just dont delete the "deb or any after those letters  just the  #  sign
<klappi> bombo: try installing gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<spiky25> Fiah do the minimal cd (9.10 version or more only) install then do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Glaedr> hi all. When I was using ubuntu <= 9.04 internet (especially loading web pages) was faster than windo**, but now, on a faster computer, with the same ADSL connection, running ubuntu 9.10 internet is very slow...I'm using a 64bit version, and, such as in 9.04, it configured automatically the ethernet connection...I tried to use the OpenDNS, but nothing has changed...what to do?
<richie0> Dr_Willis: this works:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/340598/  does that look like the best way to do it?
<aeon-ltd> Fiah: whats the problem?
<anouar> coz :there some deb like this #deb-src
<Fiah> I tried to install version 6.06.1 of Xubuntu on my iMac G3, using the release on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<anouar> coz ,delete its too ?
<ssv1994> hello guys, what does adobe flash player download, when I am installing it?
<clawfire> oh gosh excuse me it's ok ... ifconfig doesn't show the wlan0 interface but iwconfig yes ...
<clawfire> strange
<coz_> anouar,   yes you can  take out the  #  sign on those as well
<Fiah> It runs fine, up until it tries to load/start pbbuttonsd
<anouar> ok
<Fiah> Then it fails, brings me to a command prompt
<spiky25> Obamacide > Slitaz 2.0 is for HD space maniacs but you will lose all linux real potencial ...
<coz_> anouar,  tell me when you have finished
<klappi> Glaedr: what browser?
<anouar> coz : done
<spiky25> hd space is dirt cheap these days, buy a decent space solution for your needs ...
<coz_> anouar,  ok click the  X  to close and then  Save
<coz_> anouar,   now open a terminal
<dringz> They say that people who can fluidly understand beyond calculus 4, and linear algebra in their brain, are wired differently in the head then most humans, bordering on a thin thread of psychosis, and schizophrenia
<Fiah> I tried the alternate install, which actually completes the installation and prompts for a reboot, saying it installed successfully, but when I reboot it's not installed.
<coz_> anouar,  is the terminal opened?
<aeon-ltd> spiky25: there are other smaller distros and there is no way you can lose linux potential infact in my history of  linux ubuntu has the least (from stock) potential due to its need to be 'user friendly'
<Bombo> d3Lt40ne: same message, no decoder found search for plugins etc... not working
<Glaedr> klappi: any
<anouar> coz yes
<spiky25> Fiah try Chakra live cd if you have a decent linux knowledge instead of ubuntu ...
<coz_> anouar,   ok first   sudo apt-get update   then    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    then   sudo apt-get install rar
<ssv1994> guys, what does adobe flash player download, when I am installing the .deb package? What packages is it downloading?
<aeon-ltd> spiky25: as long as there is a terminal emulator/ VT, a package manager, and compiling tools it is at 100% potenial
<d3Lt40ne> Bombo:download winamp and use wine instead
<coz_> ssv1994,  the flash install files
<spiky25> aeon-ltd lightweight vs full-featured mean sometimes the lack of proprietary softwares support mostly ...
<user__> im haveing
<coz_> ssv1994,  I would assume
<rek> help
<ssv1994> does it download mp3 or mpeg?
<ultra> dringz: you must have your pants on your arms, because you are talking out of your bottom
<Fiah> I'll check out Chakra Live CD
<anouar> coz :start updating :)
<aeon-ltd> spiky25: proprietry software(if you mean flash and codecs) are compatible with almost every distro but the *BSDs
<user__> im having some problems with hdmi (nvidia) Ive got it to work, almos, the resolutions are correct, but still about an inch on each edge is missing.  and I do not get any sound, how do I fix this?
<Azeotrope> I want to start mplayer with crontab to play an mp3 file. i can onlz hear the first 4 secs of the file, then it stops
<anouar> coz :take long time ?
<spiky25> Fiah remember for advanced users only !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<coz_> anouar,   ok  one thing  when on irc  type the first 3 letters of someones nick and then hit the tab button to complete it  ,,,,this way the person will see a text color change on his system
<coz_> :)
<spiky25> aeon-ltd what about nero linux, cedega, crossover linux and crossover games ?
<ardian_> Hi I have a script and i want to run it automatically when the computer starts how do I do it ?
<RiotingPacifist> ardian_: run as user or run as root?
<CShadowRun> ardian_: system > preferences > startup applications
<ardian_> root
<klappi> ardian_,: you can add it to rc.local
<CShadowRun> my ways for user :P
<anouar> coz :tab button , where is it ?
<Guest54906> y won't my iternet work????
<chilli0> Is there any alarm programs that will turn on if the computer is off ?
<coz_> anouar,  on your keyboard
<aeon-ltd> spiky25: there are alternatives such as abcde, wine for emulation
<coz_> anouar,  left hand   side at least on american keyboards
<anouar> lol
<ssv1994> does adobe flash player download, when it is installing, mp3, mpeg or other codecs?
<RiotingPacifist> chilli0: nice GUI way, probably, ugly CLI hack would be to add shutdown -P 1 to a cronjob
<aeon-ltd> guest54906: what happened prior to internet loss?
<coz_> anouar,   anyway   ...how far is it with the updates?
<klappi> anouar: under ^ on german keyboards
<anouar> create the first 3 chracters and the color of the system will change
<anouar> coz :how
<coz_> anouar,  ok type    coz  and then hit the tab button
<anouar> 87%
<spiky25> aeon-ltd if I'm buying tools to make my life easier, I want support to come with them that's all ...
<chilli0> RiotingPacifist, How can i do it gui ?
<c0p3rn1c> ssv1994, can you refrase your question please, it's bit unclear to me
<Guest54906> aeon, I never had Internet in Linux
<anouar> coz
<Guest54906> it works in windows though
<Fiah> @spiky25: I don't believe my iMac fits the system requirements for Chakra
<anouar> which key called tab
<user__> im having some problems with hdmi (nvidia) Ive got it to work, almos, the resolutions are correct, but still about an inch on each edge is missing.  and I do not get any sound, how do I fix this?
<coz_> anouar,  first type   coz  but dont hit enter until you hit the tab button
<aeon-ltd> spiky25: i guess
<anouar> coz :where is exist the tab button on the keyboard
<aeon-ltd> guiest54906: how do you connect eth0 or wifi
<coz_> anouar,  which country are you in?
<anouar> france
<tarski_> ssv1994, you mean does it come with the codec for mp3/4 etc?
<coz_> anouar,  oh ok let me check
<spiky25> Fiah switch to something else than a powerpc cause support is really bad now ...
<anouar> coz_:
<ssv1994> yes
<coz_> anouar,  there you go
<ssv1994> does it?
<anouar> it works
<coz_> anouar,   oui
<Guest54906> wifi, I installed my windows drivers with ndisgtk but still nothing
<tarski_> ssv1994, not that I know of you need to install those codecs manually either through the package manager or apt-get
<ctmjr> user__: although it is not recommended in this channel the drivers from the nvidia website have a overscan slider built in and the sound if you have pulse audio it is a pain getting it to work
<anouar> anowell
<anouar> coz  type ano and test it
<xtg2165> new to irc - can anyone suggest a tutorial?
<coz_> anouar,
<tarski_> ssv1994, *synaptic or apt-get
<coz_> anouar,   I had to hit tab twice to get your name correct
<ssv1994> tarski_: what formats are used to play videos, music in the internet?
<spiky25> Guest54906 > Try a ath9k compatible wireless card to be troubles free on linux ...
<anouar> ah yes
<anouar> coz_: i understand ya now
<aeon-ltd> guiest54906: did you load the module as per tutorial?
<coz_> anouar,  this way the person you talk to will know immediatly that you are talking with them :)
<anouar> it works with commands in the terminal as well
<tarski_> ssv1994, theres lots of answers to that since theres lots of formats on the internet :) if you mean movies like on youtube, then that would be flash
<user__> ctmjr, so what to do then?
<RiotingPacifist> !ndis | Guest54906
<ubottu> Guest54906: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coz_> anouar,   yes tab button can help complete pacakge names etc in terminal as well
<anouar> :)
<spiky25> pulseaudio ? they even don't have removed this crapware worst than mono ... omg they will never learn !!!
<coz_> anouar,  if you want to copy paste something  anywhere on the system   you just highlight the test you want to copy then "middle" click in terminal window or where ever you want to paste it
<grawity> butbutbut mono's awesome.
<ssv1994> but does with adobe flash player come some illegal things?
<RiotingPacifist> spiky25: i get that your an arch user but if your going to post in a support chan atleast try and be usefull
<coz_> text  not test
<tarski_> ssv1994, what do you mean illegal?
<coz_> anouar,   updates complete?
<ssv1994> mp3
<durammx> Hi everyone! Were I can get a list of packages of ubuntu 9.10 that came in the cd?
<grawity> ssv1994: Flash, and everything that comes in the package, is completely legal to download and use. Otherwise Adobe wouldn't distribute it.
<anouar> cntrl+c
<ssv1994> ok
<anouar> cntrl+v
<anouar> works as well
<RiotingPacifist> ssv1994: no adobe flash is perfectly legal as is using mp3 players it's only distributing them that MAY be illegal
<doofus> everytime apt-get runs, whatever i install, installs, but for some reason it's stuck on a kernel deb, and everytime it pukes out and finishes with an error...
<coz_> anouar, ctrl + c is copy but inside terminal it is shift+ctrl+c to copy and shift+ctrl+v to paste
<doofus> http://pastebin.com/m426d3f3c
<coz_> anouar,  ok are the updates finished??
<tarski_> ssv1994, mp3 is restricted not illegal, it just depends where you are and what laws are in place
<anouar> coz_: let me take look
<anouar> coz_: not yet
<coz_> ok
<tarski_> take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Multimedia
<genti> what is the name of software to convert xvid to mp4?
<usser> genti, ffmpeg, mencoder
<genti> thanx im gonna try it
<anouar> coz_: done
<coz_> anouar,   ok now    sudo apt-get install  rar
<anouar> ok
<d3c3p710n> i've just gone from xvid2vob in 13minutes with my i7 :P
<d3c3p710n> stupidly fast
<anouar> coz_: donz
<ctmjr> user__: i have the drivers from nvidia because it fixes overscan on tv out and i run intrepid without pulse and the hdmi audio works fine it is up to you if you want to install, but keep in mind you have to reinstall the drivers with each kernel update/upgrade
<coz_> anouar,  ??
<anouar> coz_: done
<coz_> anouar,  did you mean done?
<RiotingPacifist> !dri
<ubottu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<coz_> anouar,   oh ::)
<anouar> coz_: :)
<coz_> anouar,   ok now right click that pacakge and  extract
<anouar> coz_: bravo
<coz_> anouar,  bon
<anouar> coz_: what i have to say ,i really glad
<anouar> coz_: thanks so mush
<coz_> anouar,  je suis heureaux
<toader> Hi, in linux, which software support voice chat? I am using pidgin with googletalk, but it seems not very good. The voice is always broken.
<anouar> coz_: are u using ubuntu ?
<coz_> anouar,  yes I am
<anouar> coz_: c'est cool
<anouar> coz_: tu parles français ?
<RiotingPacifist> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<coz_> anouar,  un peu petit
<coz_> anouar,  lol
<toader> Hi, in linux, which software support voice chat? I am using pidgin with googletalk, but it seems not very good. The voice is always broken.
<anouar> coz_: where are you come from ?
<coz_> anouar,   from italy but I have been living in US  for many many many years
<genti> how can i run ffmpeg encoder. its in not listed in applications menu
<coz_> genii,  from the terminal
<coz_> genti,   type  man ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> genti:  its not a gui app.
<anouar> coz_: nice i would go there this year to finish my studies , but some horible stuff happened , i lost my dad and the trip get over
<Dr_Willis> genti:  theres several front ends to it. dependogn on what you are doing
<coz_> anouar,  oh my !!!  well perhaps you can go another time when things are better
<genti> i just need to convert xvid to mp4. can i find any graphic interface for ffmpeg?
<wvd> So I have a siemens gigaset usb adapter, and I installed those two driver files with ndiswrapper. Now when I look it up with ndisgtk it says: hardware present: no - any way to fix it?
<anouar> coz_: yes thanks bro ,wish to see you again
<coz_> anouar,  oui    anytime :)
<Dr_Willis> genti:  a quckk read of the ffmpeg doc/faq at the homepage proberly will give such an example
<coz_> anouar,   I have to break to drive to the grocery   "d'epicerie
<coz_> be back in a bit
<genti> thanx to all for helping
<usser> genti, winff
<Dr_Willis> genti:  or check out 'winff'
<anouar> coz_: bravo à vous ok
<anouar> cozi have to go as well
<anouar> cozcya
<genti> ok ill try it
<tonybaloney867> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble making a USB boot drive for Netbook Remix.
<tonybaloney867> I'm trying to create it on a Mac using the commands listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<tonybaloney867> however the download is a .iso file and the drive won't boot when plugged into an eeepc 701
<Dr_Willis> tonybaloney867:  the guide is for the older netbook remix release which was a .img file. the new one is now a .iso
<Dr_Willis> tonybaloney867:  perhaps the pendrivelinux.com site has a guide for Macs
<bastid_raZor> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<doom2quake> tonybaloney867, i had similar issues with my 701, try changing the USB drive
<Guest84137> anybody from Russia is here?
<Dr_Willis> im not sure you can 'dd' an iso file to a flash drive and have it work properly.   but i could be wrong i guess
<bastid_raZor> does one need to do the /fastboot option to prevent a fsck check after running the shutdown -F -r now command?
<mrtubby> under /lib/modules i have several directories labeled with old kernel versions, if they are taking up like a gig of my 8 gig hard drive I should be cool with dumping them right?
<goose> is there any way to restart my sound card without doing a full restart / restarting gdm ?
<Guest84137> Русские есть?
<Dr_Willis> !ru | Guest84137
<ubottu> Guest84137: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<doom2quake> tonybaloney867, also did you use unetbootin utility to write the ISO to the USB ?
<detrate> anyone here use debfoster?
<tonybaloney867> doom2quake: unetbootin is available for the Mac? let's see if I can use it
<Gh0sty> anyone can help debugging printer driver issues? my network printer -epson alc1100- works on ubuntu 32 bit but not on 64 bit and cups does not provide me with any errors ... :(
<trism> mrtubby: if you want to remove old module directories, remove the linux-image-VERSION packages that go with them, that will remove the modules too
<sean93> Ok, I have a duel boot PC, Windows XP and Ubuntu 9.10. My internet works in Windows but not in ubuntu. MY wireless card is BT Voyager 1040 PCI Adapter (or Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter, im not sure). I installed my windows drivers using ndisgtk, but still no internet.
<mrtubby> thank you very much Mr. Trism
<captainc> Can I create a dynamic truecrypt volume on linux?
<mrtubby> ... Also duh
<sean93> where is my home folder?
<wolfrage> /home/*
<sean93> in windows, how do i find it?
<captainc> sean93: /home/[your username]
<Dr_Willis> mrtubby:  thers the computer-janitor tool that can help remove them.. but use it with care.. it likes to remove too much stuff i find.
<rahilm> Is there an ID3 tag demuxer support for rhythmbox, i am always getting that error
<sean93> how do i find my home folder when im in windows?
<Dr_Willis> sean93:  you have to install special tools in windows to read ext2/3 filesystems.. not sure if any for windows can read ext4.
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<Dr_Willis> !ext3 | sean93
<ubottu> sean93: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<microcai> sean93: you can't
<Dr_Willis> sean93:  ext4 is now the default in 9.10 - so  that fs-driver may or may not be updated.
<wvd> Is it possible to somehow dump the cmd hal-device | less, or search for it? It seems to be a pretty big file, and I Need to get the ID of my gigaset USB adapter.
<sean93> can anyone help me get my wifi working on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  cat hal-device | grep PATTERn  | less
<rahilm> rhythmbox is unable to find ID3 tag demuxer support!!
<wvd> Dr_Willis: What does that?
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  it filters out all lines that match the pattern...
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Also, where should I search for if I want the ID of my usb adapter?
<wvd> oh
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  no idea on that..  you could plug it in and look at the 'dmesg' command outpyt
<EricTheHax> i upgraded to 9.10. any way to make my computer function like an amp like back in 9.04?
<wvd> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> EricTheHax:  clarify what you mean.
<EricTheHax> I want to playback the audio in my input while i play it
<Dr_Willis> EricTheHax:  plug the stuff in. and twiddle with the slider controlls?
<Dr_Willis> getting the mic/line in - is  a bit of an annoyance at times.. depending on the sound card.
<EricTheHax> 9.10's sound doesn't have an option to playback input it seems
<user__> I need serious help getting the hdmi input to work properly (nvidia) I get hdmi video with correct resolution, BUT about an inch is missing on each edge, and there is no sound through hdmi... (i have set audio output in ubuntu to hdmi)
<Dr_Willis> user__:  i belive thers some known overscan issues with nvidia drivers. I hear that the new nvidia drivers on their homepage fix's the issues. (but never tried them)
<Dr_Willis> user__:  No idea on hdmi sound.
<rahilm> does gnome-do has its separate irc?
<user__> Dr_Willis, thanks. how do I go about replacing the current drivers?
<user__> and why havent ubuntu updated the repo?
<rahilm> Dr_Willis: Hey, thanks for the help. I got iso files booting with grub2. Now I am trying to make a persistent image. do you have any pointers?
<papul> can anyone suggest a good c ide?
<goose> is there any way to restart my sound card without doing a full restart / restarting gdm ?
<gadget3000> user__: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1034543.html
<rahilm> papul, GEANY
<EricTheHax> listen, im a noob guitarist, i need to practice, i play electric, i dont have a guitar-amp cable thats not broken. i cant go to a store that has them in my schedule. i need to use my computer as an amp for now. either way i would have to listen before i record anyway. 9.04 i could do that. 9.10's new sound manager sucks ass
<papul> !geany
<papul> !pkg geany
<rahilm> papul, why what's wrong with geany? another is codeblocks
<EricTheHax> how do i get that function back
<genti> i get this message when i try to encode xvid to mp4 "Unknown encoder 'libx264'
<ctmjr> goose: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<papul> ok i will try that rahilm
<user__> gadget3000, ty
<genti> i get this message when i try to encode xvid to mp4 "Unknown encoder 'libx264'. i was using winff
<sean93> can anyone help me get my wifi working on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> EricTheHax: you will need an amp as your guitar is powered by the cable ytou connect to it, yhou can then use the audio out to plug to the audio in to then use your speakers as the cab
<gadget3000> genti: sudo apt-get install libx264-67
<EricTheHax> .....
<EricTheHax> no working cable for my amp at the moment
<genti> ok thanx ill try
<ActionParsnip> EricTheHax: you'll have to do more than '....' it means less than nothing
<karab44_> papul, ECLIPSE CDT only
<Wizzrobe1> Heidi hoooooooooooo
<goose> ctmjr: thanks a million. I was tired of having to restart X every time my sound card died.
<ActionParsnip> EricTheHax: you cannot plug it directly into a PC as it wont be able to power the guitar
<rahilm> papu, there is anjuta but i haven't tried it yet
<karab44_> rahilm, better for you
<Wizzrobe1> Is there anywhere a guy called "Mr Hankey" ?!?!?
<Azeotrope> my ubuntu logged me out suddenly and now i got a message that sais "this competr must be restared for the update to take place"
<Wizzrobe1> the x-mas shit ? ya know.....
<papul> as for now nano only :)
<ctmjr> goose: your welcome
<ActionParsnip> Azeotrope: sounds like you installed a new kernel
<Azeotrope> I did't do anything
<EricTheHax> it has powered it and it continues to do so. Here's my current camera frame: http://www.offresonance.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/double-facepalm.jpg
<rahilm> Geany fulfills all my need as a C, C++ IDE
<bastid_raZor> dxh7h7zwsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss~~zfxssxwazqa
<sean93> Ok, I have a duel boot PC, Windows XP and Ubuntu 9.10. My internet works in Windows but not in ubuntu. MY wireless card is BT Voyager 1040 PCI Adapter (or Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter, im not sure). I installed my windows drivers using ndisgtk, but still no internet.
<genti> i get this message when i try to install libx264-67 "libx264-67 is already the newest version"
<karab44_> geany is poor
<ActionParsnip> EricTheHax: welcome to ignore
<karab44_> use Eclipse
<Azeotrope> ActionParsnip: I didn't choose that
<ActionParsnip> Azeotrope: sounds like autupdates has
<Wizzrobe1> I got an error msg: You need some x-mas shit, probably "Mr Hankey" for your cookies... hmmm:-/
<ActionParsnip> Azeotrope: its the only reason you need to reboot
<EricTheHax> fyi, if it can power a mic, it can power my pickup
<rahilm> karab44_:Does Eclipse have its own compiler or does it use gcc?
<karab44_> gcc
<ActionParsnip> genti: sudo apt-get install x264
<rahilm> And i heard Eclipse was made specifically for JAva
<Azeotrope> ActionParsnip: i remember having the same kernle. 31-16-generic
<microcai> rahilm: It use what ever compiler found on your machine
<forceflow> Eclipse for C++ isn't so bad
<papul> and nide looking media player
<karab44_> rahilm, 100 years ago it was true
<forceflow> I use it for my thesis project
<Azeotrope> maybe i've been hacked
<sean93> eric, why do you need an amp? just play it like an acustic until you get an amp
<ActionParsnip> Azeotrope: look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<EricTheHax> i HAVE an amp
<karab44_> its most powerfull C++ IDE I've ever work with
<papul> which one is a nice looking media player? nice slick transparent
<ActionParsnip> Azeotrope: you will see the new debs and see what has been installed
<EricTheHax> the cable end bent and i have yet to go to a store that sells the cable
<sean93> well, untill you get a cable then
<ActionParsnip> !player | papul
<ubottu> papul: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<karab44_> people try good polish beer
<karab44_> :)
<papul> ActionParsnip: i want something that looks nice
<ActionParsnip> papul: nobody can tell you what YOU will think looks "nice"
<Azeotrope> ActionParsnip: ok. i see them
<EricTheHax> i have a large to small adapter made for this but with 9.10 i cant playback my input
<ActionParsnip> papul: so I gave you a list to try
<EricTheHax> meaning i have to record with audacity and playback
<ph33r> !globalmenu
<papul> tey must be visually appealing and sexy
<wvd> I got problems setting up my itnernet connection using a gigaset usb adapter 108.  I already used nsidwrapper to install the windows drivers, when I look at nsidwrapper -l it just list them but doesn't say any hardwrare is present.. Anyone has ideas?
<techtronic> hello ,  howto disable linux max connection tcp ?
<karab44_> papul, use audiacity2
<sean93> eric go back to 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> papul: wouldnt you rather have solmething efficient and slick rather than some glossy garbage
<microcai> karab44_:  Agree~
<karab44_> papul, sorry, I meant Audacious2
<microcai> karab44_:  I like eclipse-cdt ......
<Azeotrope> ActionParsnip: the newest deb is one i insalled. mpg321
<karab44_> microcai, yeah it owns
<karab44_> its perfect
<papul> ActionParsnip: i want glossy garbage? btw ubuntu is already loaded with garbage
<microcai> karab44_:  The only ** is tooooooo slow ......
<techtronic> howto disable limit max connections tcp ? :(
<EricTheHax> i want my old mixer app back but it dont support it no more it seems
<sobersab1e> is there a FULL DVD of all packages of Ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> techtronic:  max connections for what exactly?
<karab44_> microcai, not Eclipse, a computer :)
<Dr_Willis> sobersab1e:  no there is not.
<ActionParsnip> papul: depends whom is installing it, its very slick here
<sobersab1e> Dr_Willis: is there a howto on how to prepare one ?
<techtronic> Dr_Willis now is: ulimit -n 1024
<microcai> karab44_:  .... why don't rewrite eclipse in pure C ?
<sean93> Ok, I have a duel boot PC, Windows XP and Ubuntu 9.10. My internet works in Windows but not in ubuntu. MY wireless card is BT Voyager 1040 PCI Adapter (or Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter, im not sure). I installed my windows drivers using ndisgtk, but still no internet. can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> papul: my desktop comes in at just under 2Gb, no garbage here
<Dr_Willis> sobersab1e:  i belive the  full repositories would fit on several dvd's   - ive never had the need to download/archive/to dvd packages that i will never use. So no idea.
<karab44_> microcai, it wouldn't change anything. Its the way Eclipse works
<Meteora> hey, I was wondering how I'd get my Windows Live IM to work on Pidgin...any ideas?
<Azeotrope> how can i see why i was logged out and that message with "restart needes" appeared?
<John_buffalo> Hey, does any one know if my dvd drive is support under the ubuntu 9.04 kernel. My dvd drive is a: [    1.748389] ata3.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS40, LL02, max UDMA/100
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me... to an audio cd work in all cd players i must burn it wave or ogg-vorbis?
<sobersab1e> Dr_Willis: some people want linux, but don't have internet access.
<ActionParsnip> Azeotrope: ok well one will be the one needing the reboot
<sobersab1e> they sometimes even have many computers.. but no internet.
<karab44_> you need fast SSD disk for Eclipse parsing code and at least 4GB ram. I prefere core quad also
<sobersab1e> but thanks.
<gadget3000> John_buffalo: I have a similar dvd drive and it works fine
<wvd> I got problems setting up my itnernet connection using a gigaset usb adapter 108.  I already used nsidwrapper to install the windows drivers, when I look at nsidwrapper -l it just list them but doesn't say any hardwrare is present.. Anyone has ideas? I also tried getting my usb adapter id with hal-device | less, but I dunnow how to find it into that big list..
<Meteora> no ideas?
<Meteora> it says the Pidgin protocol is not supported by the Windows Live servers
<techtronic> Dr_Willis: IP connections TCP  :|
<karab44_> I just fixed in 9.10 sound problem, I can share with my solution
<dauerflucher_> Meteora, you might need an additional protocol
<sean93> i dont know how it can be that in the offical ubuntu support channel no one knows how to get my wifi working
<sal_> sean93, likely the broadcom.  what is the chip id?  bc43xx or something?
<Meteora> dauerflucher_: how would I do that? (I literally got Ubuntu yesterday)
<Dr_Willis> techtronic:  from what i googled about ulimit -n -- its a very 'interesting' topic and can really goof things up. :)  the following URL seemed to have some good info -> http://serverfault.com/questions/48717/practical-maximum-open-file-descriptors-ulimit-n-for-a-high-volume-system
<sean93> i dunno sal_, how do i find that out?
<sal_> sean93, have you enabled the proprietary drivers?
<dauerflucher_> Meteora, just gimme a moment
<sal_> sean93, is this a new install?
<Meteora> okie dokie
<sean93> yes
<sasasine> slt
<twig11> If I install kubuntu-desktop from within a standard Ubuntu installation, can I then edit the application menus from within gnome to show only gnome apps, and edit the kde menus to show only kde apps, to avoid clutter when I log into one or the other?
<sean93> in hardware drivers it days i have no proprietary drivers
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  you could. that may take some time to do however.
<wvd> sean93: what for wifi you got?
<wvd> I got also problems with a gigaset usb adapter 108..
<wvd> Tried everything
<ActionParsnip> wvd: run: sudo lshw -C network
<sal_> sean93, lspci -v
<ActionParsnip> wvd: what does the product line say for the wireless device?
<dauerflucher_> Meteora, sorry i was wrong... there is an additional 3rd party protocol especially for WLM, but pidgin should work ootb with WLM and libpurple
<sean93> what does lspci -v do?
<wvd> ActionParsnip: I've got to reboot, ok? Since I'm on windows.
<sal_> sean93, it will list pci devices verbose
<sigmonsays> anyone knwo the ubuntu one command name/
<sigmonsays> ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody uses k3b here?
<John_buffalo> hey, does anyone know how to mount this device: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS40, LL02
<necromaster> got a problem with my xubuntu
<necromaster> please help
<ablyss> sigmonsays: you want to do what?
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  tell the channel the complete problem.
<ssv1994> guys, how do you think. Will my ati x1600 video card work with ubuntu 10.04?
<aaron11> Hi I want to know how to reply to someone in Gwibber
<Dr_Willis> ssv1994:  we have no way of knowing.
<John_buffalo> ssv1994 ati has drivers for linux on their site
<necromaster> i recently updated the xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<ssv1994> but it works with ubuntu 9.10
<alkisg> Is it possible to have samba operate as a PDC with a tdbsam passdb backend, and some Linux clients to join the domain and to use domain users for logon, by using winbind? (I mean without using local accounts nor LDAP).
<necromaster> works fine for a moment then it freezes
<sigmonsays> ablyss, looking to try out the shared storage bit, but I don't know how to start it. Running on enilghtenment
<necromaster> it's a labtop
<necromaster> a toshiba satellite sp129
<necromaster> 256 ram
<necromaster> 2.4 ghz celeron
<necromaster> got a problem with my xubuntu
<necromaster> please help
<necromaster> i recently updated the xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<necromaster> works fine for a moment then it freezes
<wvd> ActionParsnip: It said something along the lines of "Ethernet interface", eth0 etc.
<FloodBot3> necromaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<necromaster> got a problem with my xubuntu
<ablyss> sigmonsays: oh no idea, i use gnome
<Dr_Willis> so we gather.....
<necromaster> sorry
<necromaster> raeely need help
<ActionParsnip> wvd: well we are playing with wifi so thats not useful at all. I strongly suggest you use a wired connection til you get on your feet
<necromaster> before it got freeze again
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  'a moment then freezes' => you cant even login ? or it runs for 10 min? or 5 min? or 5 sec....
<user__> okay ive managed to fix the overscan in nvidia, (currentöly using nvidias latest drivers) and still no sound through HDMI. how do I fix this? (in ubuntu ive set sound output as digital stereo (HDMI) output
<necromaster> it's unkonow yet
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  you dont know if it frezes after 10 sec.. or 10 min?
<necromaster> just when power the sound or video
<necromaster> it got freeze
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:   it only freazes after you do somthing specific?
<Meteora> ﻿dauerflucher_: if you could PM me, that'd be great...
<necromaster> i was watchin a video on youtube i fullscreen the video and works good then it freezes
<djanatyn> Hey, quick question. I currently have an external hard drive happily running Arch Linux, but I'm becoming addicted to ubuntu, and my stable Arch setup is fine, so I thought I might install Ubuntu on my external hard drive. I was wondering if Wubi could do that, and if not, could I just grab a live cd and install it on the external hard drive, bootloader and all?
<necromaster> the same when i'm hearing music
<_raven_> who knows about the plugin "autotalent"?
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  thats different then what you said earlier..  So it freezes after you are booted up, and playing video or audio..  freezed after a few min? instantly? an hr?
<ActionParsnip> djanatyn: you can install ubuntu to USB
<djanatyn> Wait. What do you mean by, install Ubuntu to USB?
<gadget3000> djanatyn: You can install it from wubi or livecd. Just make sure you change bios boot order after install
<John_buffalo> hey, does anyone know how to mount this device: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS40, LL02 ?
<djanatyn> Okay.
<djanatyn> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> John_buffalo:  depends on what it 'really' is...
<necromaster> i think is after a while when doing some multimedia activity
<djanatyn> Also: will Wubi install GRUB on the hard drive, or can I enable it to be installed on the external?
<Dr_Willis> John_buffalo:  is it a cd? dvd? some fancy usb gizmo?
<necromaster> like a moment when i boot up the computer it freezes in the boot
<gadget3000> djanatyn: you can select either. You will only need to change bios order if you install it on external drive
<necromaster> or in choosing an aplication
<djanatyn> Alright.
<necromaster> it freezes anytime, no exactky time
<gadget3000> djanatyn: although im not sure if wubi lets you select.
<necromaster> just freezes
<Dr_Willis> John_buffalo:  a dvd drive should auto mount. or tyr manually mounting it 'sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt'   and see if the contents show up in /mnt
<necromaster> 9.04 this not happen
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  did you do a clean install of 9.10 or did you Upgrade?
<zjblabs> are you people ready for this?
<necromaster> an interesting thing it's that when it freezes i still can move the mouse
<gpm> hi. i have an rtl-8185 wireless card. i have it working but it is getting very poor signal strength. it works fine in windows. any suggestions/clues?
<necromaster> and yes i did did a clean up after installation
<djanatyn> Okay, it's not seeing the drive itself.
<djanatyn> ...
<necromaster> well i think
<ActionParsnip> gpm: maybe it needs firmware
<aaron11> Hi I want to know how to reply to someone in Gwibber
<user__> okay ive managed to fix the overscan in nvidia, (currentöly using nvidias latest drivers) and still no sound through HDMI. how do I fix this? (in ubuntu ive set sound output as digital stereo (HDMI) output
<zjblabs> > start the ping chain!!!
<gadget3000> gpm: Windows' signal scale is different from ubuntu. Ubuntu is more accurate
<bot-zjblabs^> $ pong
<bot-zjblabs> > ping
<bot-zjblabs^> $ pong
<bot-zjblabs> > ping
<bot-zjblabs^> $ pong
<bot-zjblabs> > ping
<FloodBot3> bot-zjblabs^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> bot-zjblabs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OMFG_its_Nina> Wth how do I get the this thing to stop typing it in twice?
<necromaster> it's the clean up that update program makes after finishing the update activity
<OMFG_its_Nina> IT DIDNT DO IT
<OMFG_its_Nina> WOOOOOOOOOOO
<gadget3000> aaron11: just put @theirUser at the start
<FloodBot3> OMFG_its_Nina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meteora> okay, I just downloaded the new version of Firefox, and it gave me a .bz2 folder...I'm confused. How do I Install it?
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: why not use the repos?
<aaron11> gadget3000: Im a bigginer
<airtonix> MetaBot, right click it and select decompress here
<gpm> ActionParsnip: would it work at all if it needed firmware?
<Dr_Willis> Meteora:  just uncompress it. cd into the dir it makes.. and run the new version from there. you dont really 'install' it.
<darkweasel> Meteora: you can just extract it and start it from inside there
<gpm> gadget3000: is there somewhere i can read about the difference in signal strength reporting?
<Meteora> ActionParsnip: I literally started using Ubuntu yesterday, so I have no idea what the hell I'm doing
<alkisg> Is it possible to have samba operate as a PDC with a tdbsam passdb backend, and some Linux clients to join the domain and to use domain users for logon, by using winbind? (I mean without using local accounts nor LDAP).
<aaron11> gadget3000: I meant how to reply to someones message in Facebook
<ActionParsnip> gpm: it might, ive sen poor signal stregth on some other chipsets, maybe yours is similar
<goose> is there a terminal command I can use to see connections to my server? according to icecast, I have 255+ client connections to my server that I _just_ created and fired up, and should have no connections to
<Dr_Willis> Meteora:  i wouldent bother with trying to upgrade firefox then.  Just stick to whats included and learn the OS some more
<gpm> ActionParsnip: any suggestions on what i should do?
<necromaster> mmm
<Meteora> okay...
<necromaster> so no solutiomn
<gadget3000> aaron11: oh, not sure. i use pidgin for that
<djanatyn> Hmm. Having some problems. My external drive is partitioned and bootable, and it seems that Wubi isn't recognizing it. Any ideas, or will I need to go to the live CD?
<airtonix> Meteora, before you download a program from "some website" first open synpatic package manager and look through its index to see if that program is there instead (synaptics can be found : system menu -> administration -> synaptics package manager)
<ActionParsnip> gpm: what version of firefoxes garbage do you desire?
<zjblabs> > attack !
<bot-zjblabs> $ pong
<djanatyn> (also, unfortunately, I believe I
<bot-zjblabs^> > ping
<bot-zjblabs> $ pong
<bot-zjblabs^> > ping
<bot-zjblabs> $ pong
<bot-zjblabs^> > ping
<bot-zjblabs^> > ping
<necromaster> hello
<FloodBot3> bot-zjblabs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  if you did not do a 'clean install;  you may want to try that. Or see if the live cd of 9.10 has the same issue
<FloodBot3> bot-zjblabs^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<John_buffalo> flooder
<CShadowRun> !ops | zjblabs
<ubottu> zjblabs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<crimeboy> goose: lsof and iptraf
<John_buffalo> thanks
<djanatyn> *(also, unfortunately, I believe I'm out of DVDs.)
<aaron11> What
<zjblabs> > ping
<bot-zjblabs> $ pong
<necromaster> and how i clean if xubuntu
<gpm> ActionParsnip: firefoxes garbage? i just want to know what i should do to find out if my card requires firmware. it doesn't seem to based on a little bit of googling, but if there's a better place i should search that'd be helpful.
<aaron11> ban
<necromaster> don't come with
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  a clean INSTALL.. ie: you put in the 9.10 cd.. and installed that..
<CShadowRun> ikonia: get zjblabs too, he's the one starting the floods
<djanatyn> I'm just going to try a reformat.
<user__> hm it seems I cant get any sound out of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gpm: sorry, crossed wires
<aaron11> ikonia: Ban him
<gpm> ActionParsnip: np
<necromaster> okay
<ikonia> guys, clam down please
<ActionParsnip> gpm: websearch for the chip you have and you will find guides
<necromaster> so thats it
<aaron11> Hi I want to know how to reply to someone in Gwibber
<John_buffalo> If I switch DVD drives on an existing install of 9.04, What should I do if the system won't mount?
<scooter89> sean93: Try sudo apt-get update followed by jockey-gtk
<sal_> wvd, ?
<necromaster> no software for cleaning
<James8-> .
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  thats somthing to try.. 9,10 live cd.  or a clean insstall. I wouldent bother with xubuntu  personally. I perfer ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> necromaster:  your confused about the use of the term 'clean' in this case.
<twig11> I got disconnected right after posting this question the last time; After installing kubuntu-desktop on a standard ubuntu install, can I edit the application menus so that I see only gnome apps when logged into gnome and kde apps when logged into kde, to avoid clutter?
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: ok in ubuntu its very rare to download apps from sites
<kevin_Dell1100> I have a question that I wish I could give more specifics to, but I'm new to Ubuntu and don't know where to start looking. I have 9.10 and on random occasions during bootup, after it states "grub loading" I'll get a blank screen, and it's as if everything has loaded fine (based off of the processing sounds/lights), but I see nothing. Sometimes does this 3x in a row, sometimes once every 10 boots. I have Dell Inspiron 1100, not sure if you need more
<kevin_Dell1100> hardware specs.
<Meteora> okay, I'm still used to running Windows
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  yes you can. BUt editing the menus may be more work then you want to do.
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: most of the time you will use the repositories to install stuff.
<necromaster> i know how to mke an clean install but i don't want to do it
<Meteora> alrighty, I'm doing that now.
<necromaster> it takes a lot of time
<yltsrc> can anyone help me? I've got an error from launchpad after uploading my package
<yltsrc> Rejected: Upload rejected because it contains binary packages. Ensure you are using `debuild -S`, or an equivalent command, to generate only the source package before re-uploading. See https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA for more information.
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: if you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<crimeboy> necromaster: upgrade is not a good idea
<necromaster> since i have to download the iso image and burn it and boot it
<airtonix> necromaster, if you had put your /home on a separate partition it takes less than 20min to do a full clean install
<crimeboy> necromaster: dont stay a perfect thing
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: that will upgrade you to the latest version of the release of firfox you have, you can install 3.5 if you are using jaunty, its a separate app in jaunty
<necromaster> i got so clean instal it's the recomend
<crimeboy> is like uses dirty dishes
<Meteora> okay
<John_buffalo> If I swap out DVD drives on an existing install of 9.04, What should I do if the system won't mount?
<necromaster> well so see you later thanks for all
<crimeboy> u need to format partition then you can install a new system
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: you can add the mozilla PPA and install the daily build
<user__> okay ive managed to fix the overscan in nvidia, (currentöly using nvidias latest drivers) and still no sound through HDMI. how do I fix this? (in ubuntu ive set sound output as digital stereo (HDMI) output
<twig11> Dr_Willis: I know how to edit menus using the gui in gnome. That's no problem at all. Is there more to it than that?
<crimeboy> John_buffalo: you just get UUID of drive e put a line insite /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  thers going to be kde entries all over the place. and some will have identical names to the gnome entry. It just gets to be a bother.
<ActionParsnip> user__: hdmi is a PITA to setuo
<Meteora> ActionParsnip, could you please PM me?
<danniz> hey guys, anyone got time to help me with some debugging? :) Having some weird things happen at 3am where my httpd stops talking to my php gateway for no specific reasons. checked crontabs and logs and still blank
<svinoba> hi, i got problem with system time.
<sigmonsays> wow, ubuntu one is a pile of 403's and 500's
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: sure but i dint give support in PM
<Meteora> uh, okay...
<user__> ActionParsnip, lol :( but I need it. how do I fix it? do you know any forum or discussion or guide regarding it?
<Meteora> I'm sorry, I'm just getting lost in everyone else's problems
<ActionParsnip> user__: i dont use it, too much heartache
<svinoba> everytime i boot into ubuntu and then into fedora or slackware the system time defaults to utc
<twig11> Dr_Willis: Is there any simple way to avoid that if you install both?
<crimeboy> John_buffalo: you can see that at internet
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  not that ive noticed
<John_buffalo> okay........
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  it gets even worse when you also install xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop and.. hmm what others...
<meero149> hi, i cannot reboot ubuntu server - sudo reboot .....any ideas why?
<LizardK|ng> can anyone help me with this error when I try to run an SDL application? "do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.  Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter."  i downloaded driconf and tried all four vsync settings but none had any affect.
<user__> ActionParsnip, what to do then, it doesnt seem that like my TV can handle hdmi video and  analouge audio. should I get external speakers?
<Dr_Willis> meero149:  tell the channel the output of that command perhaps? error messages and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> user__:  your tv dosent also have audio in ports for normal  audio?
<twig11> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  installing Lubuntu-desktop REALLY can goof things up.. :)
<ActionParsnip> user__: if you can't get it working, its an option
<goose> does anyone have an "edcast" alternative for ubuntu to upstream to icecast?
<twig11> Dr_Willis: I don't know anything about lxde so I don't think I'll be installing it soon.
<svinoba> hi,i have issue with system time. everytime i boot into ubuntu and then into fedora/slackware the system time defaults to utc
<user__> Dr_Willis, i dont know about "normal" but what i have is a red-yellow input. and that only plays audio if "PC" is set instead of HDMI, which means i cant get video and audio at the same time
<svinoba> but system clock is set to localtime in all of the distros.
<user__> and linux was supposed to be easy ;) whats the issue with HDMI audio=
<kevin_Dell1100> airtonix: how do you put /home on a separate partition? I'm thinking of reinstalling 9.10
<twig11> Dr_Willis: what if I install kubuntu-desktop and want to remove it later? Is that a real pain?
<yoyoned> svinoba: Fedora uses UTC by default.  Just have all you distros use UTC
<Dr_Willis> user__:  its HDMI thats the issue..  its just soo new. and  makers dont want to release the specs for their cards taht do hdmi audio
<n00p> I noticed 2-3 years ago Ubuntu had a CPU frequency selector: http://lgespee.blogspot.com/2007/04/cpu-frequency-selector_06.html does this still exist? If so, how to reach it?
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  it can be a bother.
<wvd> I need help on setting up internet with a siemens gigaset usb adapter.. I've installed windows drivers etc and tried everything, but it still can't reconigze my hardware. I also tried finding my usb adapter id using hal-device | less but idk how to find it.. Anyone knows what to do?
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | twig11
<LizardK|ng> user__: is there a white plug there too with the red and yellow?
<ubottu> twig11: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<svinoba> yoyoned: i cant as I have vista along side. ubuntu seems to be doing what windows usually does :(
<Fragsworth> Is it possible to set it up so Ubuntu never asks me to restart? On more than one occasion I have lost data due to accidentally clicking on "Yes" when it popped up
<user__> Dr_Willis, omigosh ;O so there is no solution at all? cant I go with some proprietary stupid drivers then?
<fat0ss> how can  i recover linux grub  after windows lilo installation
<twig11> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<LizardK|ng> user__: can you use the VGA input on your TV?
<crimeboy> n00p: yeap
<user__> LizardK|ng, there might be
<Dr_Willis> user__:  ive never even seen a video card that also does hdmi sound out yet.. its just cutting edge stuff.
<user__> LizardK|ng, but its not a 'standard' audio connector
<user__> LizardK|ng, yes the vga works, but crappy resolution
<crimeboy> n00p: cpufreq-selector
<evolio> hi if anyone is from outside the uk and would be willing help test my squid config could they pm me
<LizardK|ng> VGA should work at at least 1024X768 on a decent tv
<user__> Dr_Willis, my card is built in the motherboard, so I can get audio too. if ubuntu would allow it
<wvd> I need help on setting up internet with a siemens gigaset usb adapter.. I've installed windows drivers etc and tried everything, but it still can't reconigze my hardware. I also tried finding my usb adapter id using hal-device | less but idk how to find it.. Anyone knows what to do?
<Guest578> Hey check this site out, i just joined nice site http://www.ugotit.ca
<LizardK|ng> or 1366X768 on widescreen
<user__> LizardK|ng, exactly, i need at least 720p =)
<gantrixx> I noticed that grip is not in the Ubuntu repositories, that is what I'm most used to.  Which CD ripper does the Ubuntu community recommend?
<ctmjr> user__: are you using a dvi connector with a cable from the video card to onboard sound or a hdmi connection
<user__> I do have a surround system in another room, maybe I should move it to the TV ;)
<Dwade09> can anyone tell em what the whole thing in ubuntu that is like synposis is? its in the main menu bar and you can open it up and search for all types of software games and utilities
<user__> ctmjr, no I have a direct hdmi output from my motherboard
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  wonder when that got removed.. i used that one a lot ages ago. :)
<LizardK|ng> user__: VGA won't do 1280X720 on your tv?
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  you mean the  'ubuntu software center' ?
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: i think so, its been so long since i ran ubuntu
<user__> LizardK|ng, nope
<DarkS7ar> can someone give me advice how to capture my screen
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  err  the Ubuntu Software center - is new in 9.10  Its just another front end to the package manager system
<Dwade09> but i remember it being with a synapsis or something.
<crimeboy> DarkS7ar: hav a option do do that on your menu acessories
<fat0ss> how can  i recover linux grub  after windows lilo installation..????????????????//
<DarkS7ar> to capture video?
<LizardK|ng> user__: how about dvi?
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  if you mean the program 'synaptic' thats the normal 'full' package manager
<hhlp> !grub2 | fat0ss
<ubottu> fat0ss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<crimeboy> DarkS7ar: video Recordmydesktop
<gantrixx> Dr_Willis, I guess I will give Asunder a try
<ActionParsnip> fat0ss: windows doesnt install lilo
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: ah that is it.
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: thank you.
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Dwade09
<ubottu> Dwade09: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<purplefool> does anyone know about 'Ubuntu one'?  is it safe or even recommended?
<DarkS7ar> crimeboy: i tried it but it makes strange "effect"
<DarkS7ar> crimeboy: i cant explain it
<Dwade09> thank you so much Dr_Willis =D
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: its perfectly safe, its recommended if you need it
<Dr_Willis> purplefool:  it works  :) and its free.. theres also #ubuntuone channel.
<crimeboy> DarkS7ar: have others, but a forgot the names
<crimeboy> i*
<hhlp> purplefool, ubuntuone it fine and safety and you can use dropbox too
<DarkS7ar> crimeboy: i tried istanbul and xvidcap
<crimeboy> yeap
<crimeboy> xvidcap is better
<n00p> this may seem like a newby question, but why doesn't sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets work?
<wvd> I need help on setting up internet with a siemens gigaset usb adapter.. I've installed windows drivers etc and tried everything, but it still can't reconigze my hardware. I also tried finding my usb adapter id using hal-device | less but idk how to find it.. Anyone knows what to do?
<user__> LizardK|ng, havent thought of that, I do have a dvi-vga swich actually (since the tv only has a vga connector)
<DarkS7ar> crimeboy: but i think that there is some problem because i cant get normal video
<KOS117> Hi, does any one know if there is a solution to the ATI (AMD) Tunner 650? that works with Ubuntu
<DarkS7ar> crimeboy: im with nvidia G105M 512mb
<n00p> wvd: have you tried ifconfig?
<DarkS7ar> do u know if there is a bug with the card or something
<wvd> n00p: ifconfig wlan0?
<LizardK|ng> user__: as long as your computer has the analog version of DVI available..
<wvd> n00p: or what?
<S0LIDUS> hi everyone!
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: now one more thing please? what is the game under ubuntu games that is in a big block and are small balls and you have to make them line up ontop each other to make them go away kinda like tetris but with balls and the whole box is filled up and you must make it empty
<sal_> wvd, do you know the chipset?
<n00p> ifconfig wlan0 down, man iwconfig & man ethtool
<LizardK|ng> DVI-I, i think (there I's in a row...)
<crimeboy> DarkS7ar: i don't, but you could find some information pasting the error on some forums on internet
<n00p> then ifconfig wlan0 up
<S0LIDUS> Could anyone tell me how to install LVM on hardy server?
<wvd> sal_: the id of the usb?
<ActionParsnip> KOS117: whats the issue? You havent told us
<n00p> that is if ifconfig sees wlan0 in the first place
<wvd> n00p: dmesg doesn't show anything with wlan0..
<wvd> n00p: also, when I do ndiswrapper -l it shows the drivers installed, but nothing with hardware.
<n00p> it may be eth1
<n00p> not wlan
<DarkS7ar> n00p: do u understand of wireless
<n00p> yes, I'm running from wireless now
<user__> LizardK|ng, yeah but most do? anyway it would be so much easier with hdmi, ive recently bought a cable just for this. and now I need to get a long vga and audio cable. (since the computer is built into a 'wall' some meters away
<purplefool> ok, thx for the feedback!!
<n00p> I set it up CLI
<sal_> wvd, the chipset specific, running inside the usb?
<wvd> sal_: idk what you're talking about sal_, sorry :(
<LizardK|ng> user__: if you use the vga port in the TV, there are probably audio inputs very close to it to use
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  i forget the name..  wife liked that game.. but i cant rember its name
<DarkS7ar> n00p: because my wireless disconnects me from any network i connect
<hacking> hola
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: its same gnome
<LizardK|ng> user__: it's only easier with hdmi if your computer's hdmi will do it properly
<wvd> n00p: so ifconfig wlan0 down, man iwconfig & man ethtool and then ifconfig wlan0 up?
<sal_> wvd, lspci -v read through the output ..
<n00p> DarkS7ar: same suggestion... ifconfig ethX down, man 8 iwconfig, man 8 ethtool, ifconfig ethX up once it's configured
<DarkS7ar> n00p: im using atheros network adapter with the ath9k driver
<hacking> nesecito ayuda de ustedes, tengo que poner una wifi en modo monitor y no se como hacerlo por que no existen drivers aparentemente para esta placa, es una syntek semiconductor dongle usb de mi bangho fit h10
<n00p> wvd: do freakin ifconfig and paste it to http://codepad.org/ for me would you?
<LizardK|ng> user__: i mean, if it can't do what you want how you want, it will be MUCH harder (impossible) to make it do what you want
<wvd> n00p: i'd would have to reboot :S
<ActionParsnip> !es | hacking
<ubottu> hacking: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DarkS7ar> n00p: i tried configuring manually but the effect is the same
<user__> LizardK|ng, well the computer is doing it properly. not ubuntu though. no audio is getting through. and I havent found any way to fix it, not even someone stating they know how to
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: yes it is called same gnome
<wvd> n00p: let me go on my other computer with a webclient.
<LizardK|ng> user__: are you sure audio is coming out the signal?
<n00p> DarkS7ar: what is your interface name?
<DarkS7ar> n00p: it connects then disconnects and cant connect unless i restart my pc
<DarkS7ar> wlan0
<n00p> same problem I had. what is your interface name?
<user__> LizardK|ng, I see. well mthen ill figure out some nice solution.
<sal_> wvd, should tell you what you're dealing with
<DarkS7ar> n00p: wlan0
<n00p> are you SURE?
<Godsnumba7> Hi, does any one know if there is a solution to the ATI (AMD) Tunner 650? that works with Ubuntu
<user__> LizardK|ng, i shuold double check that, ill get something that i know can receive hdmi sound properly and test
<chuckf> for the ath9k wireless issues I was having I ran sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic followed by sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic followed by a reboot and have been pretty good since
<S0LIDUS> Could anyone tell me how to install LVM on hardy server?
<DarkS7ar> n00p: if that is the name yes and my wired card is eth0
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<John_buffalo> I have this error locating uuid: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS40, LL02, max UDMA/100. vol_id -u /dev/sr0 /dev/sr0: error opening volume
<n00p> and you're on ubuntu now DarkS7ar?
<John_buffalo> need some more help if you could
<DarkS7ar> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:c4:a4:ca:53
<DarkS7ar>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<DarkS7ar>           RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<DarkS7ar>           TX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<DarkS7ar>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot3> DarkS7ar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkS7ar>           RX bytes:1222 (1.2 KB)  TX bytes:8548 (8.5 KB)
<Dr_Willis> John_buffalo:  and you 'swapped' out 2 optical drives? (if i recall)
<n00p> ok
<ilrahc> everyone who has a sense of humor and likes aimless chatting, join ##5709
<DarkS7ar> n00p: im running mint
<Dr_Willis> ilrahc:  we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<n00p> you people are giving me a headache. I want help myself... but I shall attempt to help someone with the expectation that someone shall help me
<DarkS7ar> n00p: but its the same i think
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: yay they have it for the mac os x
<blacktalonz> Is there an Mac OS X Auaq compatibility layer for GNU/Linux similar to the Wine compatibility layer for Windows?
<DarkS7ar> whats your problem
<blacktalonz> Aqua even
<ilrahc> Dr_Willis: Sure thing :)
<Dwade09> i used to play it all the time on ubuntu it is addicting.
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  if you like little games. be sure to check out the 'python game of the week' web site also. :)
<sensouci> Hello, I would like one of mu ubuntu desktop user to have différent dns setting than the other users is that possible ?
<philipp_> n00p, whats your problem?
<Dr_Willis> sensouci:  im not sure how that could be possible.
<n00p> can't get the cpu frequency selected up
<n00p> tried dpkg-reconfigure gnome-tools, nothing shows up
<n00p> tried installing gnome-core (because the readme stated I'd need it)
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: hmm im coming up with football sites on that
<n00p> I get nowhere with that
<sensouci> Dr_Willis: ok thank you, I will try a script rewriting the resolv.conf file...
<guyster> Hi all, I have a question concerning sdl games.
<epalm> how can i get openoffice writer to underline spelling mistakes.  i selected English (CAN) when installing which was probably a mistake
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  wow. first google hit here. :)  Time to change search enginesd
<epalm> but setting it to English (USA) does not solve the issue
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: google is my home
<John_buffalo> I have this error locating uuid: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS40, LL02, max UDMA/100. vol_id -u /dev/sr0 /dev/sr0: error opening volume
<ilrahc>         UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ilrahc> <DarkS7ar>           RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ilrahc> <DarkS7ar>           TX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ilrahc> <DarkS7ar>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<ilrahc> <FloodBot3> DarkS7ar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> ilrahc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilrahc> <DarkS7ar>           RX bytes:1222 (1.2 KB)  TX bytes:8548 (8.5 KB)
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  www.pyweek.org
<biabia> so, i suppose i cant apt-get upgrade from 8.04 to karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  it was the first google hit here.
<darkweasel> biabia: no you can't
<wvd> n00p: ifconfig wlan0 down returns: wlan0: ERROR While getting interface flags: No such device
<darkweasel> you can upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10
<JoeSomebody> hi, if i may ask, what are you all using for irc clients?
<Flare183> epalm: you must click the the button next the the spelling and grammar button.
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: lol i typed in game of the week
<pdragon_> hi dose anyone know how to fix this error http://pastebin.com/d15d45ff3
<Flare183> JoeSomebody: XChat
<Dwade09> thats probably why
<darkweasel> JoeSomebody: kvirc
<LizardK|ng> can anyone help me with this error when I try to run an SDL application? "do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.  Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter."  i downloaded driconf and tried all four vsync settings but none had any affect.
<biabia> what are my options? i want to upgrade but not wipe everything
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  well.. the imporntant term was 'python' :)
<LizardK|ng> in karmic
<Dwade09> lol, ah no wonder i didnt get it.
<cq> hello, what's the best FS type to use at present for a system disk and a separate data disk? ext2, 3, or 4? I don't need super high performance, priority is stability and I do want journaling
<darkweasel> JoeSomebody: you can use /ctcp #ubuntu VERSION
<n00p> wvd: IFCONFIG ALONE
<darkweasel> to ckeck this
<epalm> Flare183, "AutoSpellcheck" is clicked
<darkweasel> if this isn't disabled here
<wvd> n00p: oh, k
<wvd> n00p: it returns eth0 and lo
<LjL> darkweasel: please don't do/suggest that, JoeSomebody don't do that
<biabia> darkweasel: how would i upgrade to 8.10
<Dwade09> ooo, im a idiot Dr_Willis i over read python
<wvd> n00p: with some text.
<Dwade09> i am so sorry
<JoeSomebody> ok
<darkweasel> LjL: okay
<andresmh> My webcam stopped working in Linux. I have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8492071#post8492071
<n00p> wvd: do you have an ethernet port?
<Dr_Willis> cq:  if you want to play it safe stick with ext3
<LjL> !poll | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<John_buffalo> any help with this erro?
<wvd> n00p: .. my adapter is wifi?
<darkweasel> biabia: using the upgrade manager
<philipp_> n00p, do you have kde or gnome?
<falconheart> is there a repository for Hardy that I can get more up-to-date software from? I'd like to update nautilus and synaptic but the latest versions are not available from the ubuntu hardy repo.
<n00p> gnome philipp_
<biabia> darkweasel: ill give that a shot, thanks
<n00p> wvd: do you have an ethernet port?
<wvd> n00p: i don't think so..
<andresmh> how do I report a bug about the kernel? ubuntu-bug linux-image didn't work
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: what i am really looking for is a freeware game like fable and or WoW
<philipp_> so you want to have a programm or something that shows you your cpu frequent?
<n00p> wvd: then eth0 is your wireless! HOORAH?
<wvd> n00p: so what to do?
<grawity> andresmh: There's https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<n00p> configure it. wait for me here
<Flare183> !bug | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<philipp_> n00p, so you want to have a programm or something that shows you your cpu frequent?
<cq> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks, that would have been my guess too... ext4 too new, ext2 didn't have journaling yet, right?
<KaWeNDioS> Hola.
<Roland> so what's the easyest way to restore grub?
<wvd> n00p: sec, restarting.
<Dr_Willis> cq:  basically. Ive had no issues with ext4. but use what you want
<JoeSomebody> LjL i am trying to learn ubuntu and linux, and you want me TO NOT ASK WHAT IS GOOD?
<DarkS7ar> n00p: something about my problem?
<sAnta89_> n00p, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't eth0 ethernet, while wlan0 is wireless? I assume it's in the name..
<andresmh> Flare183, I know about that. I just don't know what the package for the kernel is. In fact, I am not sure this bug is due to kernel. It's a regression on webcam support.
<Flare183> andresmh: You would have to goto launchpad.net and report it there.
<LizardK|ng> should i be scared that karmic tells me "Disk has many bad sectors"?  I wish that application would show a trend; do i have more bad sectors today than yesterday?
<Serraphyn> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me with installing ubuntu, I have downloaded the live CD several times and versions, when i boot the CD ubuntu get to the part where it looks like night rider on my screen and the dot hangs and stops moving, the PC does nothing else.  This system has ran up to windows 7 fine.
<cq> JoeSomebody: chatzilla under firefox does all I need
<Flare183> LizardK|ng: That's really bad.
<biabia> darkweasel: i see update manager not upgrade manager and it isnt offering me to go to 8.10
<pdragon_> anyone can help me
<pdragon_> http://pastebin.com/d15d45ff3
<darkweasel> biabia: yeah i meant update manager
<darkweasel> wait a moment
<LjL> JoeSomebody: "learning" involves, among other things, testing out several applications and learning to pick your favorites among them. also, you *can* ask the bot, which has *tons* of user votes for IRC clients.
<cq> Serraphyn: see if you can download alternate boot disks (they have more drivers, that could be part of the problem) or try a USB boot from http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<biabia> how about synaptic
<n00p> sAnta89_: no. wireless network can be eth too :)
<n00p> mine is eth1
<andresmh> Flare183, thanks. I'm on launchpad, i search for webcam and there are tons of bugs. I am not sure where to put mine.
<n00p> if you don't trust me, it doesn't matter... but we shall see now
<sAnta89_> n00p, this is new to me, I shall investigate :D
<Flare183> andresmh: Search for your kernel's package name, and report a bug to it.
<wvd> n00p: I don't know for sure if I don't got an enthernet port
<John_buffalo> anyone know why I am receiving this error?: vol_id -u /dev/sr0 /dev/sr0: error opening volume
<LizardK|ng> it says 236455269 bad sectors
<n00p> DarkS7ar, wvd: http://codepad.org/antGiOLo
<darkweasel> biabia: sorry i can't find the page where this was explained
<ikonia> John_buffalo: no cd in the drive
<n00p> wvd: it's worth a try
<andresmh> Flannel, how do I get the package name of my kernel? uname -a?
<darkweasel> maybe someone else can help you
<n00p> make the necessary adjustments, and save it somewhere you know you can find it
<andresmh> Linux karmicx300 2.6.31-16-generic
<JoeSomebody> LjL ok, but i DONT WANT to pollute my linux like my windows box for example
<Flare183> andresmh: Yes, that is correct.
<wvd> n00p: what's the MODE?
<n00p> then do sudo /path/script-name
<wvd> And what about the key, don't I have to specify WPA2?
<JoeSomebody> i want a lean and good install, not hundreds of things on my menus
<n00p> MODE is man iwconfig
<n00p> read about MODE there
<lordganesh> what is difference bitween eth0 and ppp0
<DarkS7ar> n00p:  it doesnt work for me
<sAnta89_> JoeSomebody, you can remove things as easily as you can add them, so as long as you remember to get rid of the stuff you don't want, you should be fine
<DarkS7ar> i tried configuring manually
<wvd> n00p: ESSID is the SSID?
<LjL> JoeSomebody, well, the good thing here is that you can install and uninstall everything from the official repositories, without downloading stuff from the web and really "polluting" anything. it takes one command to install, and one to purge (or clicks in Synaptic, if you prefer the GUI way)
<ikonia> lordganesh: one is a network interface, one is your ppp (point to point) protocol interface
<falconheart> is there an up-to-date repo for ubuntu hardy? The default one has older versions of many programs like nautilus and synaptic.
<pdragon_> ppp0 is dial up
<LizardK|ng> i think it's claiming i have more bad sectors than i have total sectors on the disk, it's only 120GB
<Flare183> lordganesh: eth0 is ethernet, and ppp0 is dialup most likely.
<andresmh> Flare183, I get There is no project named '2.6.31-16-generic ' registered in Launchpad"
<n00p> no
<DarkS7ar> essid is the name of the AP
<n00p> well, maybe. depends what you think SSID is
<Flare183> andresmh: kernel-image-<insert version here>
<pdragon_> used to use pp0 before the time of dsl cable :P
<Flare183> I think
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis: you know anything like that?
<cq> pdragon_: ppp0 can also be VPN connections... it#s a protocol, not necessarily dialup
<hhlp> JoeSomebody, you can use synaptic to install things and use synaptic to desintall thinghs when you don't want to use with complte remove
<wvd> n00p: It's somethng like SX551 for me.
<wvd> SSX*
<John_buffalo> anyone know why I am receiving this error?: vol_id -u /dev/sr0 /dev/sr0: error opening volume
<wvd> n00p: So what should I change? mode, essid, and key?
<DarkS7ar> wvd: if the key is ASCII s:key
<skellington> hey guys, whats the package manager in ubuntu called?
<andresmh> Flare183, I get: There is no project named 'kernel-image-2.6.31-16' registered in Launchpad
<sAnta89_> skellington, Synaptic?
<wvd> DarkS7ar: The key is ascii yes
<n00p> wvd: change ESSID and KEY, you might need to change MODE depending on your network type
<skellington> santa89 thats the one, thanks
<falconheart> skellington: Synaptic or apt-get in the command line
<spiky25> JoeSomebody install ubuntu by the minimal cd of 9.10 and do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ... if you're good on linux try Archlinux by the Chakra live cd ...
<n00p> but for most home wireless networks that MODE should be fine
<wvd> n00p: ok, going to reboot and test
<guy11> hey.  can a live CD be used to fix a ubuntu installation done by the windows installer?
<JoeSomebody> when i install something half the time it puts other things in with it, so if i try out lotsa stuff, i cant clean up a system i dont know well, i figure anyway
<|blendernation|> Is EricTheHax here?
<skellington> falconheart i was thinking of synaptic, thanks
<n00p> fool.. no need to reboot
<LjL> spiky25: what sort of random suggestion is that?
<lordganesh> ikonia: i use ifconfig to check how much i downloaded ,,so total amount willl be that much from eth0 ,,am i right?
<DarkS7ar> wvd: then add s: before $key
<LizardK|ng> Flare183: where does it get its information on bad sectors from?
<EricTheHax> yea why
<b3njamin> should it be any problems to install latest ubuntu on a dell inspiron 6400 laptop?
<DarkS7ar> n00p: how do u fix the problem with disconnecting
<JoeSomebody> i am only a 6 months old in linux, read stuff, took a couple courses, otherwise know nothing  :)
<DarkS7ar> it seems to be a bug in the driver
<EricTheHax> |blendernation|: why
<spiky25> he want a lean ubuntu system there is nothing better installed fast and easily
<DarkS7ar> but how to fix it
<chasedawg1> Why doesn't blender work with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu has a lot of 'issues' last i tried it.
<n00p> DarkS7ar: by configuring your wireless network properly.
<|blendernation|> i don't know..
<EricTheHax> silly |blendernation|
<nadajankovik> hi?
<spiky25> blender work with ubuntu try the latest version by getdeb.net
<DarkS7ar> well ok
<Flare183> !hi | nadajankovik
<ubottu> nadajankovik: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<falconheart> anyone know if there is a repo for ubuntu hardy I can get the latest versions of nautilus and synaptic from?
<andresmh> Flare183, it's not so simple to report kernel bugs, uh? :)
<b3njamin> should it be any problems to install latest ubuntu on a dell inspiron 6400 laptop?
<n00p> I gave you a script that you can use as a guide, DarkS7ar, along with "man iwconfig"
<Flare183> andresmh: What's your kernel's version?
<hhlp> JoeSomebody, when you want to uninstall somethoingd complete use synaptic select the package you want to uninstall and right click and you can see a lot of posibility
<DarkS7ar> n00p: i know how to configure it
<JoeSomebody> LjL that bot DID NOT work btw
<pdragon_> can someone help me with my error problem
<pdragon_> http://pastebin.com/d15d45ff3
<spiky25> falconheart ubuntu backports maybe ?
<n00p> DarkS7ar: what is ESSID also known as?
<DarkS7ar> n00p: and i have already tried
<andresmh> Flare183, uname -a returns Linux karmicx300 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> lordganesh: ifconfig isn't a good guide to how much you've downloaded
<DarkS7ar> ?
<spiky25> JoeSomeboy > lubuntu-desktop ...
<n00p> ESSID... what is it also known as?
<pdragon_> ssid
<falconheart> ubuntu backports? do you have a url for that?
<n00p> no
<pdragon_> you know like the name of your wireless router
<DarkS7ar> i think ssid is the mac
<n00p> not ssid
<n00p> ssid is the mac
<DarkS7ar> but dont know for essid
<lordganesh> ikonia: can u tell another commands to see how much i've downloaded
<n00p> essid is the network name
<nute> how do i check the version of ubuntu?
<LjL> JoeSomebody: because you didn't use the correct syntax with it.
<cptblood> uname -r
<ikonia> lordganesh: if you search synaptic there are some netowrk monitor tools
<biabia> darkweasel: in system|administration|sofwaresources|updatestab i changed lts to normal. now its let me upgrade
<n00p> or on some wireless products it's the domain id
<ikonia> nute: lsb_release -a
<Dr_Willis> nute:  lsb_release -a
<cptblood> in terminal nute
<HardDisk> n00p http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_set_%28802.11_network%29
<cptblood> or that i guess
<nute> thanksss
<lordganesh> ikonia: thanks
<LLStarks> how do i access the authorizations menu in karmic?
<n00p> HardDisk: man iwconfig
<spiky25> falconheart > sources.list have it uncommented remove the # to enable it
<HardDisk> or that too
<DarkS7ar> essid is the name of the AP i dont know ow to explain
<b3njamin> should it be any problems to install latest ubuntu on a dell inspiron 6400 laptop?
<ikonia> b3njamin: no
<HardDisk> i assumed you wanted to know what it was
<vladimir_> when I install a .bin file from terminal I get permission denied.
<falconheart> oh ok. thanks!
<DarkS7ar> n00p:  why
<b3njamin> ikonia: tried it?
<HardDisk> vladimir, chown
<spiky25> but be careful cause you can broke your ubuntu system with it
<n00p> DarkS7ar: what do you mean why?
<ikonia> b3njamin: not on that specific hardware platform, but on similar ones yes, and the hardware is mostly listed as well supported
<DarkS7ar> n00p: why do u ask for essid
<n00p> why? because I want to make sure you know how to configure it
<falconheart> ok. I'll just update a couple programs and disable it again
<b3njamin> ikonia: okey, thanks :)
<DarkS7ar> n00p:  i know and it connects
<spiky25> dell inspiron 6400 should work my inspiron 1501 work well ...
<vladimir_> how do I chown?
<Flare183> andresmh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<DarkS7ar> n00p: but after a while it disconnects
<sAnta89_> What command can I use to look at my download/upload rates? Like top or free, but for network usage (:
<b3njamin> spiky25: okey thanks :)
<n00p> how far are you from the AP?
<DarkS7ar> 3 metres
<andresmh> Flare183, thanks! so the package is just called "linux" no version number?
<Diverdude> hmmm why cant i install the acrobat pdf reader using the Ubuntu Software Center?
<DarkS7ar> meters*
<Flare183> andresmh: the kernel version 2.6.31-16-generic is part of that package :D
<Flare183> andresmh: So yeah.
<DarkS7ar> n00p: i googled it and it seems to be a driver bug but noone gives a soluiont
<n00p> DarkS7ar: what's the name of your interface?
<spiky25> wifi g 75ko/sec but lan goes at 1000ko/sec sometimes ....
<dimitar> hi to do that thing like cube desktop or sometnigh like that?
<DarkS7ar> wlan0
<Natalie_> .
<andresmh> Flare183, cool. thanks!
<DarkS7ar> n00p: brb
<Flare183> !compiz | dimitar
<ubottu> dimitar: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Flare183> andresmh: No problem.
<dimitar> i installed compiz
<Natalie_> hey guys
<Guest34482> good afternoon
<Flare183> dimitar: then install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable the Cub
<Flare183> Cube*
<spiky25> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Guest34482> anyone knows something about fluxbuntu ?
<Hans_Henrik> how can i find out what grapic-card i got?
<DarkS7ar> n00p: im back
<djanatyn> Hey, quick question. I have a netbook running standard ubuntu, karmic koala. Can I use it to install ubuntu onto my external hard drive?
<n00p> DarkS7ar: what's the name of your interface?
<DarkS7ar> n00p: wlan0
<soreau> Hans_Henrik: lspci|grep VGA
<jpastore> I'd like to try and create a bootable thumbdrive. I have a 128GB stick I wanted to try ... the howtos on line don't seem to be working any ideas or recommendations would be appreciated
<Flare183> !boot | jpastore
<ubottu> jpastore: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dimitar> i installed that too....and what then? i enabled the cube?
<n00p> DarkS7ar: is that what you put in the WANDEV field?
<Flare183> oops
<soreau> dimitar: If you come to #compiz, we will help you set it up there
<spiky25> fluxbuntu is outdated > try lubuntu-desktop by the ubuntu minimal cd it will be better ...
<Flare183> !usb | jpastore
<ubottu> jpastore: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ballsy> Hi gang.  Trying to install 9.10 on amd Athlon 64 arch, and have had 0 success.  md5sum checks out on the downloaded images (tried alternate disks too), used 'verify' option when burning with Nero and ImgBurn, tried using 2 diff burners on 2 diff PCs....install kaks with scrolling errors (cannot read from cache file, something about SQUASHFS, etc etc)
<DarkS7ar> n00p: u caught me i don't know what WANDEV is
<n00p> DarkS7ar: WANDEV should be "WLAN0" in your case. I messed the script up anyway.. just a second :)
<DarkS7ar> i suppose it has to point to device used to connect to the AP
<Flare183> Ballsy: Try the USB Install.
<Ballsy> oh, and 'check disk integrity' option from the install menu DOES report 2 files with errors....which I'm sure is the problem, but unsure how to fix
<Flare183> DarkS7ar: type in iwconfig wlan0 scanning and pastebin the output
<spiky25> Ballsy it seem like my next config I'm on Arch also, I switch for better support for proprietary softwares only ...
<DarkS7ar> n00p: how to configure it
<n00p> ok DarkS7ar: http://codepad.org/8UQck8nU
<Flare183> on the terminal I mean.
<n00p> enter your network name/domain id and key
<LizardK|ng> can anyone help me with this error when I try to run an SDL application? "do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.  Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter."  i downloaded driconf and tried all four vsync settings but none had any affect.
<n00p> then save it as /etc/init.d/init-wireless
<senen> hi
<DarkS7ar> Flare183: whats that scanning option?
<n00p> and sudo /etc/init.d/init-wireless
<andresmh> how do I get what kind of builtin webcam i have? i am trying to submit a bug report about it. I'd like to include as much info as possible.
<Flare183> DarkS7ar: it looks for Access points
<Ballsy> Flare183 .... brilliant idea....embarrassed I never thought of it/found it....will try.  Many thanks.
<Flare183> It scans
<n00p> I should have put the "3" in quotes earlier :P
<Flare183> Ballsy: :D
<evon> is there a way to change your password through terminal?
<Flare183> evon: passwd
<evon> flare183: typing that will give me prompts to change my password?
<Flare183> evon: just be sure your logged into the user that you want to change the password for.
<Flare183> evon: Yup
<DarkS7ar> Flare183: i dont have such option
<ctmjr> jpastore: 128gb flash drive must be expensive
<DarkS7ar> n00p: the password and the id are different every time
 * Flare183 is confused
<evon> flare183: thanks
<CarlFK> what will send jaunty or lucid to stdout?  (or in a file - need to read it from python)
<n00p> DarkS7ar: your AP's password and id changes?
<Flare183> DarkS7ar: iwconfig wlan0 scanning does work, it scans for AP
<LizardK|ng> a 128BG usb drive is propably a micro harddrive
<Flare183> evon: np
<n00p> DarkS7ar: try Flare183's suggestion
<DarkS7ar> n00p: nope i just dont connect only to one AP and i its on 6 channel
<LizardK|ng> i mean 128GB
<e-head> Hey guys, I had a package not install properly using apt-get.  How can I re-install and make sure the installation script runs again?
<HardDisk> sudo apt-get install -f
<CarlFK> e-head: apt-get remove/apt-get install
<LizardK|ng> e-head: sudo apt-get install <packagename> --reinstall
<DarkS7ar> Flare183: iwconfig wlan0 scanning
<DarkS7ar> iwconfig: unknown command "scanning"
<Flare183> What!?
<e-head> okay. Thanks to both of you.
<LizardK|ng> e-head: there you go, three different ways
<CarlFK> oh.. forget my plan... didn't know about --reinstall...
<e-head> LizardK|ng: that will cause the installation script to rerun I take it?
<LizardK|ng> e-head: as far as i know; it will re-download it too, i think
 * Flare183 found it
<e-head> cool
<Flare183> DarkS7ar: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Homely_Girl> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu 9.10 on my pc with 2 hdd's!
<DarkS7ar> :)
<LizardK|ng> crap, i need to go to the bank and a van is blocking my driveway
<Homely_Girl> I know I need to set one up as /home and I'm just in over my head, could someone help me thru this plse?
<CarlFK> LizardK|ng: apt-get remove van
<usser> CarlFK, what was your question about jaunty or lucid?
<HardDisk> look in the van, maybe the couple are still having sex
<Flare183> CarlFK: haha nice one! XD
<Flare183> Homely_Girl: Do you know which one is which, like can you tell the difference in the /dev/ folder?
<LizardK|ng> the house in front of me is getting remodeled
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CarlFK> usser: trying to make this line default to the current release: parser.add_option("-r", "--release", default="jaunty",
<HardDisk> LizardKing, is it fat?
<CarlFK> usser: but I am reading sources.list, I can just get it from there
<DarkS7ar> Flare183: now what it found APs and what
<usser> CarlFK, or use lsb_release
<Homely_Girl> Flare183: they are 2 different sizes 'n it seems to be defaulting to putting the O/S onto the 10GB which is wot I wanted.
<usser> CarlFK, lsb_release -a | grep Codename | cut -f 2
<Homely_Girl> Now I want to set the 15gb up as /home
<LizardK|ng> HardDisk: it does say "Operation Bedding" on it
<Flare183> Homely_Girl: PM me for I don't kill the channel
<doofus> everytime apt-get runs, whatever i install, installs, but for some reason it's stuck on a kernel deb, and everytime it pukes out and finishes with an error...
<doofus> http://pastebin.com/m426d3f3c
<HardDisk> lol
<Lord-Readman> hello, i want to install ubuntu on my dell m1730 by resizing my vista partition but when i go to gparted or the installer paritioner, it says its all unallocated, insted of having them all there
<usser> CarlFK, or just lsb_release -c | cut -f 2
<DarkS7ar> n00p: i have dmesg logs after a crash do u want to see it
<LizardK|ng> if i run sudo apt-get autoremove, it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded."  it used to say ..."1 not upgraded."  how can i find out what those "not upgraded" packages are?
<DarkS7ar> log*
<Lord-Readman> hello, i want to install ubuntu on my dell m1730 by resizing my vista partition but when i go to gparted or the installer paritioner, it says its all unallocated, insted of having them all there to resize etc
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  i would use vista to resize the vista partitions.
<Lord-Readman> but that wont help
<Lord-Readman> because ubuntu would still say all of it was unallocated
<Lord-Readman> there is free space already
<Lord-Readman> i just cant see any of them, it just says ARRAY
<bllz> Is there a version of ubuntu that comes without all the default software?
<LizardK|ng> ok, i ran apt-get upgrade and now it's back to "1 not upgraded."  how can i find out what it's not upgrading?
<bllz> just the bare essentials
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  you may want to check what 'sudo fdisk -l' says.   Something seems.. odd
<bllz> I'd like a GUI though, so not ubuntu server
<Lord-Readman> il try fdisk -l as root on the live cd
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  see what     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  says
<Dr_Willis> bllz:  thers several mini-ubuntu variants out.
<bllz> Dr_Willis:  what are they called?  Mini ubuntu?
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded"
<Dr_Willis> bllz:  no idea. ive seen several mentioned in differnt places.   I dont use any. It depends on your exact needs.  that crunchbang is rather small. but theres smaller...
<vladimir_> how do install .bin file without getting permission denied
<LizardK|ng> i ran it twice to be sure
<Dr_Willis> vladimir_:  what is it exactly you are trying to install?
<bllz> Dr_Willis:  okay, i've seen crunchbang, but i think it still comes with a bunch of default software...  Maybe I'll just manually uninstall everything I don't need lol
<LizardK|ng> vladimir_: sudo ./yourinstaller.bin probably
<Dr_Willis> bllz:  what you need.. and what i need.. are diffrent things. :) so you will have to see what is out there
<DJones> !minimal | bllz
<ubottu> bllz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vladimir_> Willis, I am trying to install LinuxInstaller.bin
<bllz> DJones:  that sounds like what i'm looking for, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> bllz:  it comes down to a point where its more about fighting to get the stuff you want going properly....
<Dr_Willis> vladimir_:   you did make it executable?
<vladimir_> yes I added ./
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x whatever.bin   then 'sudo ./whatever.bin'
<LizardK|ng> oh yeah, executable is needed too
<Dr_Willis> vladimir_:  what IS the thing exactly supposed to be installing?
 * Dr_Willis dosent trust .bin installers
<mka> hi everyone!
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis: linux, obviously
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  dont make me stop this car.....
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Tiders> Is there any type of vent client for Linux?
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis: .bin installers are usually proprietary, like nvidia drivers or adobe reader
<bllz> Tiders:  it runs under wine, I believe
<Tiders> bllz How do you install it?
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  yes i know... and ive seen some that are just stupid 'ask to ok the eula' then use the actual package manager...  things..
<bllz> google
<bllz> Tiders:  there's a bunch of tutorials if you google it
<LizardK|ng> nvidia was annoying cuz you need to exit X
<bllz> but it should be pretty straightforward
<mka> I can no longer boot my computer, when grub is loading, it says "Error 22" and then it just hangs there
 * bllz is tired of GRUB2 already
<CarlFK> usser: im not sure this is good, but I have to share... sources.list is read into   d={'http://cp333:9999/ubuntu': ['', {'lucid': {'deb': ['main']}}]} (truncated ver)  and so the release is d.items()[0][1][1].items()[0][0] which looks like ascii art
<always_smile> hello,hope everyone doing alright
<axel781> ciao
 * hbah427 Can't boot SnowOSX with GRUB2...
<always_smile> I downloaded google earth through synaptic,but when i click on it to install ,nothing happens,what can I do?
 * bllz can't boot mythbuntu with grub2
<LizardK|ng> oops! i almost flooded the channel with my resume.... weird though, i am VNCing from my ubuntu laptop to my fileserver which is running pidgin, and the clipboard is NEVER shared when i WANT it to be
<sal_> always_smile, not sure googlearth is supported fully.  what distro are you using?
<LizardK|ng> can anyone help me with this error when I try to run an SDL application? "do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.  Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter."  i downloaded driconf and tried all four vsync settings but none had any affect.
<bob__> hello all
<LizardK|ng> always_smile: google had me download a .bin installer
<bllz> always_smile:  i usually managed to get google earth working via Ubuntu Tweak
<Guest66248> anyone know why my update manager wont load?
<always_smile> sal the ubuntu 9.10
<hbah427> Guest66248, does it throw up an error?
<bllz> Guest66248:  not off the top of our heads, we're going to need some information
<djanatyn> Could I use ubiquity on my current ubuntu setup to install ubuntu on my external hard drive?
 * LizardK|ng throws up
<djanatyn> (sorry for asking so many questions)
<bllz> djanatyn:  you're a bave man
<Guest66248> just says an error has occured
<bllz> janatyn:  but there's no reason it shouldn't work
<sal_> always_smile, there are some pakages in the software installer, try there first
<bllz> Guest66248:  run the update manager in the terminal and then pastebin the errors you get
<gbear14275> I'm having problems with an unrecognized filesystem and am unsure how to repair them...  Anyone able to help?  I have already tried to check them using gparted but it still won't let me mount them
<djanatyn> bllz: I try to use what I have ;)
<bllz> djanatyn:  I hear you.  I'm the same way.  It should work, albeit slowly
<gadget3000> gbear14275: try cfdisk: sudo cfdisk /dev/sd(x)
<Guest66248> I'm new to this OS what is the command to start update manager in the terminal?
<gadget3000> Guest66248: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gbear14275> gadget3000: ok...  don't see a "fix" option
<EsatYuce> I have 2 wirelesses connection. i can connet to Internet with unpassword, but i CAN'T with password wireless. Why can't i connet to Internet with my Wireless? even i enter my password correct.
<Hilikus> guys, my screen flickers when i change the brightness or when i start up my computer. its an MSI wind
<EsatYuce> anybody hear me?
<strywgr> how to view something if someone has shared it on network.
<strywgr> as i used to put the ip only as -> /10.xx.xx.xx
<EsatYuce> I have 2 wirelesses connection. i can connet to Internet with unpassword, but i CAN'T with password wireless. Why can't i connet to Internet with my Wireless? even i enter my password correct.
<always_smile> I'm using the the karmic koala dist. and I downloaded google earth via the synaptic package manager,but when I try to click on the icon,it won't install?
<Guest66248> thank you i shall try now
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: can you connect to the AP?
<hbah427> Guest66248, Alt+f2
<hbah427> Then type 'Update Manager'
<hbah427> 'update-manager'
<hbah427> That one
<FloodBot3> hbah427: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hbah427> 'update-manager'
<chasedawg1> does anyone know how to use setup gnomenu?
<EsatYuce> what is AP Li..?
<gadget3000> gbear14275: it's just another way to parition
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: the wireless access point
<EsatYuce> Li..: yes
<gbear14275> gadget3000: yeah... don't want to format any of my partitions... I'm trying to repair the filesystem
<EsatYuce> it is runnig
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: does it give you an IP address?
<gadget3000> gbear14275: Oh, sorry
<gbear14275> any ideas?
<always_smile> i also have got the midibuntu respiratory installed
<EsatYuce> no, it connet Internet directly
<vladimir_> which is best download manager for linux.Where can I geet it?
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: how many wireless routers do you have?
<Majost> download manager?
<EsatYuce> 2
<EsatYuce> one is unpassword and other one is with password
<vladimir_> you heard it right Majost
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: and when you try to connect to the one with the password, do you get an IP address?
<\bMike\b> How can I remove a script from the rcS.d dirs? Apparently you're not supposed to just delete them??
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : no
<vladimir_> I want to use one with GUI.
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : it just says me that "The connect was reset"
<labratosx> hi there
<gbear14275> $ sudo mount /dev/sda6 mount: can't find /dev/sda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Majost> Correct me if I am wrong -- but aren't those usually windows apps that companies use as a tool to display ads?
<hbah427> There's the 'DownThemAll' FF extension
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: can a different computer connect to it?  if not, try removing the password and try to connect
<Majost> huh
<Guest66248> I tryed updating from terminal large list scrolled by then done. still getting a problem occured when checking for updates
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : yes there are many computers here, all of them are connecting the Internet the same Router
<hbah427> gbear14275, you need to set a mount point
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : but they are using Windows OS
<hbah427> gbear14275, type sudo mkdir /media/sda6 && sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<LizardK|ng> Majost:  not in linux...
<vladimir_> hbah427 where can I get it and what is FF?
<Majost> ff == firefox
<\bMike\b> vladimir_: firefox
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: check your logs for any messages about connecting
<nute> Is vnc easy to set up?
<hbah427> vladimir_, It's Firefox, http://www.downthemall.net/
<vladimir_> THNKS
<ardchoille> !info gnote
<ubottu> gnote (source: gnote): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 1507 kB, installed size 4556 kB
<Majost> Server is down
<Luyang> hi! How to install Sun JDK 6? And how to search for packages?
<Majost> heh
<nute> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Luyang> !jdk
<Guest66248> now update nor synaptic manager will work
<nute> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Majost> vladimir_, you probably can get it from here too https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/browse/type:7
<hbah427> Luyang, 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk'
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : Can i change the router password?
<Luyang> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk doesn't work for me
<Dwade09> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsU3B0W3TMs&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<Dwade09>  i just love that
<vladimir_> hey, the url does't work.
<hbah427> Search in Synaptic for JDK
<Luyang> hbah427: I get this: Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Luyang> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<thingfish> when I try to install 9.10 64-bit, it neither runs as a live cd, nor starts the install process
<thingfish> is this a known issue?
<qdb> hello
<LizardK|ng> nute: very easy, you may already have it set up in fact
<LizardK|ng> nute, turn it on by going to system-> preferences-> Remote Desktop
<Luyang> hbah427: what can I do to solve this error?
<thingfish> basically I select one of the menu options presented when the cd boots, hit Enter, then nothing happens
<\bMike\b> thingfish: probably an issue with the burning process. Check the checksum both before and after burning the disc
<Luyang> That Java package doesn't work
<thingfish> \bMike\b: tried multiple burns and multiple re-downloads of the iso
<Luyang> Do I miss an apt-get repository??
<\bMike\b> thingfish: Also, note that the LiveCD is very slow to load, it can take quite some time depending on your hardware
<thingfish> using two different cd burning apps
<qdb> sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 says some error if i try to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing and connect newest ubuntu to internet through ubuntu 9.04 which is connected with pppoeconf
<hbah427> try openjdk-6-jdk
<\bMike\b> thingfish: you shouldn't have to do that - just verify the checksum
<thingfish> this is a core 2 duo with 6GB ram
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : How ??
<hbah427> Luyang, make sure you have Universe and Multiverse enabled
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: can you?
<thingfish> 2.6 ghz
<Tiders> Has anyone gotten Vent to work on Ubuntu under Wine or Crossover?
<Luyang> hbah427: how can I make sure that
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : how can??
<qdb> also i have dnsmasq installed, and try to press auto eth0 on client comp but it does not connect
<qdb> also tried etc initd networking start
<always_smile> hello there everyone,I downloaded google earth package through the synaptic manager, I'm using Karmic koala,I already got  Medibuntu repository added,but when I click on it,i won't install,what can I do?
<qdb> i should try restart
<gadget3000> always_smile: That package isn't the full google earth. You have to get it from the google earth website
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : how can i check logs message?
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: depends on the route, did you set it up?
<LizardK|ng> router
<Luyang> can somebody please help me add repository so that I can download the sun jdk 6 thanks
<\bMike\b> How can I remove a script from the rcS.d dirs? Apparently you're not supposed to just delete them? I don't want mpd to start up on it's own.
<qdb> does not work
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : once i connet to Internet with this router, then i cant connect
<gdiz> do any of you know how to send keyboard events to a box running ubuntu via ssh
<wvd> n00p: ur still there?
<gadget3000> always_smile: http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<always_smile> so gadget3000 you mean I need to deinstall the package then?
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: System-> Administration-> Log File Viewer
<EsatYuce> now i m connecting to Internet with unpassword router
<Guest5022> update manager & synaptic manager will not run keep getting error has occurred when checking for updates
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : ok i m checking
<labratosx> hmm
<thevishy> anyone with xubuntu ?
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: once you connect, you can't connect?  that doesn't really make sense
<HardDisk> thevishy, sorry ive already got a gf
<\bMike\b> thevishy: #xubuntu
<thevishy> i wanna know the opinion on xfce , is it faster ?
<sAnta89_> HardDisk, I lol'd  :D
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : there are long message in this file. how can i find?
<gadget3000> always_smile: I thought you said it wouldn't install. I don;t think it matters if you keep it anyway
<thevishy> can somebody tell me about XFCE ? i just wanna know if it makes system faster bcoz i think GTK takes a bit longer
<I-Blocklist526> hi
<HardDisk> thevishy, there are "lighter" gui's you can use
<Lord-Readman> i tried fisk -l and it says Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<Lemontree_84> hmm XFCE is a bit "lighter" and couse of that it runs lil bit faster, imo
<wvd> I got problems with setting up a gigaset usb adapter 108 on ubuntu.. I tried ndiswrapper with the windows drivers etc, but it says that no hardware is present. I also tried getting it with hal-device | less but I cant'; find any id.. Anyoneh as ideas? I'm clueless.
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: try to connect, then see what logs turn bold, then scroll to the bottom of them
<thevishy> HardDisk, like ?
<gbear14275> hbah427: great that worked I think... how would I set a mount point for my boot directory?
<Machtin> is there any command to 'restart' the usb-ports?
<Lord-Readman> i tried fisk -l and it says Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<HardDisk> thevishy, xfce, fluxbox, enlightment etc
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : if i try to connect, i cant communication with you
<rance94> hey could somebody help me with sockets??
<gadget3000> Lord-Readman: sudo fdisk -l ??
<rance94> hey could somebody help me with sockets??
<\bMike\b> !repeat | rance94
<ubottu> rance94: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : Let me try a few minutes.
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: that's quite a dilemma
<gbear14275> sudo mkdir /boot && sudo mount /dev/sda6 /boot
<Lord-Readman> gadget3000 i was root but sudo said same
<LizardK|ng> can anyone help me with this error when I try to run an SDL application? "do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.  Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter."  i downloaded driconf and tried all four vsync settings but none had any affect.
<thevishy> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<skinofstars> Hi. I've done an install for ubuntu server and installed gnome-core, but have for nvidias sake I've decided to move to the generic kernel. Hoe do I now install the nvidia drivers?
<HardDisk> thevishy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<LizardK|ng> i don't like E
<opticon> i have webmin and ubuntu i created a share configured permissions but from my windows machines the samba share isnt browsable from say windows explorer but if i map the share in windows and auth it works any idea why its not browsable?
<wvd> I got problems with setting up a gigaset usb adapter 108 on ubuntu.. I tried ndiswrapper with the windows drivers etc, but it says that no hardware is present. I also tried getting it with hal-device | less but I cant'; find any id.. Anyoneh as ideas? I'm clueless.
<opticon> also using gadmin
<noob09> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-de
<gadget3000> !repeat | wvd
<ubottu> wvd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wvd> Sorry
<nute> Is it possible to install freenx on ubuntu 9.04?
<wvd> gadget3000: just been trying it for like 10hours now :-:
<rance94> hey could somebody help me with sockets??
<LizardK|ng> nuute: you don't like vino?
<nute> LizardK|ng what is vino?
<nute> !vino
<LizardK|ng> the vnc server thatcomes with ubuntu
<ReX0r> what do I do when I get: configure: error: no Free Pascal Compiler found in /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<ReX0r> ?
<gadget3000> wvd: Must an uncommon problem then. I had a similar problem with a different adapter ages ago. I solved it by installing it in ndiswrapper with one set of drivers rebooting, uninstalling those, installing the others, rebooting and, for some reason, it worked. Try something like that
<thevishy> how do I install enlightenment ?
<always_smile> when I play audio files on firefox they play autmatically with realplayer,how can I make VLC the default player?
<LizardK|ng> ReX0r: install a pascal compiler?
<gbear14275> anyone know how to repair the /boot mount point?  It says "unrecognized filesystem" when I try and boot... on a live cd now
<ReX0r> in synaptec?
<wvd> gadget3000: I installed those drivers.. but with the nisgtk gui it says that there is no hardware thing or something. Where did you get those windows drivers from?
<Luyang> hbah427: I get this: Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tiders> Nobody gotten vent to work?
<Luyang> how can I find it and install it??
<nute> LizardK|ng: can I start vino through shell?
<gbear14275> anyone know how to repair the /boot mount point?  It says "unrecognized filesystem" when I try and boot... on a live cd now
<bill__> Hello there. I experience a problem. I installed a game on my linux and it works fine. Then I just had to make a shortcut to launch it easier. When I make a shortcut , it was fine when it is on the game's folder. When I drag this shortcut on my desktop , it doesnt work. Why?
<gadget3000> wvd: It was for a different adapter. You need different versions of drivers for it, eg 1.1 and 1.2
<gbear14275> anyone know how to repair the /boot mount point?  It says "unrecognized filesystem" when I try and boot... on a live cd now9i
<LizardK|ng> nute, system-> preferences-> remote desktop
<wvd> gadget3000: where do I find those?
<nute> LizardK|ng: Using ssh, I don't have access to the actual computer.
<gadget3000> wvd: Which adapter was it for?
<always_smile> when I play audio files on firefox they play autmatically with realplayer,how can I make VLC the default player?
<thevishy> can anyone tell me how I can install enlightenment in my desktop
<gbear14275> anyone know how to repair the /boot mount point?  It says "unrecognized filesystem" when I try and boot... on a live cd now
<wvd> gadget3000: Siemens gigaset usb adapter 108
<Lord-Readman> any ideas gadget3000?
<rance94> hey could somebody help me with sockets??
<LizardK|ng> nute: i'm sure you can, i just don't know how :P
<rance94> how do i register my nick??
<nute> LizardK|ng: Ok. Thanks for trying to help me.
<gadget3000> Lord-Readman: no sorry
<sAnta89_> !register | rance94
<ubottu> rance94: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<diegow> jaja
<diegow> xD
<LizardK|ng> nute: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<thevishy> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<gadget3000> wvd: here is one set but you will need to extract them using universal extractor in windows, or from installing it in wine. http://download.gigaset.com/repository/1457/145798/usb_adapter_108_V2025_eng.exe
<coincoin1611> hi, i have on ubuntu 9.10 a problem with gconf-sanity-check-2 which exits with code 256 ! I checked by chmod 755 the dirs and files in /etc/gconf, but nothing works, have you any idea ?
<Luyang> hbah427: I get this: Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package. Question: how can I make that package available? do I have to add a url to the apt-get repository list?
<always_smile> when I play audio files on firefox they play autmatically with realplayer,how can I make VLC the default player?
<gbear14275> anyone know how to repair the /boot mount point?  It says "unrecognized filesystem" when I try and boot... on a live cd now
<wvd> gadget3000: what does universal extractor exactly? creates a zip?
<wvd> gadget3000: i'm getting an error
<wvd> ah
<gadget3000> wvd: It extract everything from the installer without installing it. This will mean ndiswrapper can use it
<Spasysheep> how can i create .cbr files in 9.10? the compress > cbr option from theright click menu isn't working
<wvd> gadget3000: ok, thanks, but I need to come from the gigaset website, did you just search it on the gigaset website?
<gadget3000> wvd: yes
<wvd> "You see this page because you came from a non Siemens website."
<wvd> k
<SAngeli> Hi, how to install pwmanager (a KDE applicationo)? I fail to find it in applications. Please let me know
<lilyshu> hi. is it possible to install kde on top of ubuntu without having to install kde based applications? i mean to only install kde environment?
<gbear14275> anyone know how to repair the /boot mount point?  It says "unrecognized filesystem" when I try and boot... on a live cd now
<fcoldewe> where can i see which system my karmic koala has? 32 bit or 64bit?
<always_smile> when I play audio files on firefox they play autmatically with realplayer,how can I make VLC the default player?
<wvd> gadget3000: where did you search :$? can't find it
<LizardK|ng> if i install ebox, will it set up apache for me?
<gadget3000> wvd: here is another set. http://bit.ly/5IP3Wb
<pratik_narain> no gtalk contacts(online as well as offline) showing up in empathy. any solution plz
<gadget3000> wvd: If you can;t extract them then I'll have a go
<wvd> gadget3000: i couldn't download them, but I use that bit.ly link
<wvd> gadget3000: page not found..
<pkkm> why is system beep disabled in karmic?
<gbear14275> anyone know how to repair the /boot mount point?  It says "unrecognized filesystem" when I try and boot... on a live cd now
<wvd> gadget3000: i think I found it.
<LizardK|ng> pkkm: because it's annoying? :)
<wvd> gadget3000: going to try uniserval extractor now
<wvd> universal*
<proby> hi guys
<pkkm> how to enable system beep?
<nitrohax> gbear14275> have you tried to fix grub?
<LizardK|ng> don;t know
<proby> i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<gadget3000> wvd: http://gigaset.com/shc/0,1935,hq_en_0_88570_rarnrnrnrn_variation%253A-5_pageType%253Adownloads_imagePos%253A0,00.html
<rance94> im registering and it is telling both my emails are invalid WTF!!!!!! does that mean
<thevishy> how to fix this
<tgr> hi can you tell me the benefits of upgrading to koala? i heard it was a bit hard to upgrade from 9.04
<thevishy> W: GPG error: http://debian.alphagemini.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7E5D69A103CA4243
<rance94> im registering and it is telling both my emails are invalid WTF!!!!!! does that mean
<meero> meero149: yeah
<proby> i have intel sound card
<gbear14275> nitrohax: no i haven't
<meero149> meero: yes
<wvd> gadget3000: yes I got that
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : i m here
<proby> it works on win but on ubuntu nothing
<wvd> gadget3000: extracting now
<tgr> is it good to upgrade? my laptop is also 2 years old will it be bad for it?
<proby> i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<proby> it works on win but on ubuntu nothing
<rance94> im registering and it is telling both my emails are invalid WTF!!!!!! does that mean
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: on the AP with the password?
<PolitikerALT> Hello, does anybody know how to read an ext2fs with 32kb block size?
<Laeborg> Is there anything wrong with XChat?
<nitrohax> gbear14275> are you trying ot dual boot?
<pratik_narain> no gtalk contacts(online as well as offline) showing up in empathy. any solution plz
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : no unfortunatelly
<always_smile> when I play audio files on firefox they play autmatically with realplayer,how can I make VLC the default player?
<wvd> gadget3000: i got it.. but it has 3 maps, drivers for vista, xp/2003 and other.
<wvd> gadget3000: whcih should I use on Ubuntu?
<rance94> im registering and it is telling both my emails are invalid WTF!!!!!! does that mean
<rance94> im registering and it is telling both my emails are invalid WTF!!!!!! does that mean
<thevishy> i have a 4 year old laptop , i installed ubuntu via alternate distro - not upgrade ...though its a tad slow on my machine i would say go for it
<arghh2d2> if everything works with whatever your using then by all means DO NOT UPGRADE...if it aint broke, dont fix it
<tgr> what are benefits to upgrade please anyone
<LizardK|ng> tgr, faster bootup
<gadget3000> wvd: the xp ones
<drewsus> Hello everyone!
<wvd> gadget3000: i can just it on my HDD and copy it from the HDD to /home on ubuntu?
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : i tried to connect with password AP,
<tgr> arghh2d2: well 9.04 works why not upgrade to something better?
<gadget3000> wvd: yes
<fcoldewe> where can i see which system my karmic koala has? 32 bit or 64bit?
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<arghh2d2> tgr: if your not missing any featurs then there is no benefit of upgrading, you just risk screwing something up
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<FloodBot3> proby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nitrohax> gbear14275> take a look at this and see if it helps. I need to get going. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<wvd> gadget3000: however, it only includes 1 driver file, not the athblala.inf
<wvd> gadget3000: doesn't that matter?
<tgr> arghh2d2: ok cool
<arghh2d2> tgr: nobody said 9.10 is better, bigger number dont mean its better
<gadget3000> wvd: Use whichever has the inf file then
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : it always appeared one window name "Wireless Network Authentication Required" to sing in password
<tgr> arghh2d2: yeah that is what i wanted to know
<wvd> gadget3000: right, but before I had 2 inf files with nsidwrapper.
<wvd> gadget3000: how do I remove a driver?
<tgr> if 9.10 was better to use in any way
<gbear14275> $ sudo grub Bus error
<wvd> gadget3000: nvm, i think it's nsidwrapper -r or something
<scyTh3> I have 2 scripts I would like to run. I have placed them in /etc/cron.daily and the scripts execute correctly. My question is does the scripts run as root since the permissions of that folder are roots? If so can I create a cron script to run as a user?
<wvd> gadget3000: let me try it, brb rebooting
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : i signed in the password ,but it always asked me
<itilious> is it possible to have ubuntu automatically disable compiz after so long of idleness?
<gadget3000> wvd: thats what I was going to suggest. i think you do 'ndiswrapper -l' to list devices then 'ndiswrapper -r NAMEOFDEVICE' to remove it
<drewsus> okay so, I have a problem. Im using 9.10 and sometimes I lose my theme/icons to what seems to be a very default one (which also has sounds enabled when clicking on things). Windows in nautilus look more akin to what you would see if you were the Root user. What seems to fix this is "killall nautilus && nautilus" and then changing to another theme then back to my original. Any ideas?
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: make sure you have the right password
<tgr> can someone tell me how to upgrade virtualbox if i have one already do i have to remove the package with dpkg?
<soreau> itilious: You could do that with a script I presume
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : yes
<EsatYuce> i m sure which my name is EsatYuce
<grandpapc> Hi. I am setting up a PC for my 86 year old Grandpa. It is an AIO MSI Windtop Ae1900w. I have it running UNR Karmic, and this is the problem: ACPI is totally broken. Brightness buttons don't work on the AIO. Fine. I just want to be able to return from suspend without the brightness setting turning to very low. Right now, resuming breaks the brightness, but if I suspend from the command line with either: pm-suspend --quirk-s3-bios OR
<grandpapc> returns fine. Help me make these the default for suspend! I tried everything!
<arghh2d2> tgr: try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get virtualbox
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: you may want to double check you have the right password
<LizardK|ng> check with whoever set up the wireless network
<pratik_narain> no gtalk contacts(online as well as offline) showing up in empathy. any solution plz
<tgr> thanks arghh2d2 but i installed from deb package before should that still be fine?
<gbear14275> $ sudo grub Bus error   anyone able to help?
<Trezker> individuals can have these things, because we can spy on others just as much as others can spy on us
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : Then i tried to cennect other AP, but it also cant connect
<Trezker> but the government should never have it because it's hard for individuals to spy on the government
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng :: unless i restart my pc again
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<FloodBot3> proby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbear14275> $ sudo grub Bus error   anyone able to help?
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<proby> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 but the sound did not work
<FloodBot3> proby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SAngeli> Hi, how to install pwmanager (a KDE applicationo)? I fail to find it in applications. Please let me know
<drewsus> okay so, I have a problem. Im using 9.10 and sometimes I lose my theme/icons to what seems to be a very default one (which also has sounds enabled when clicking on things). Windows in nautilus look more akin to what you would see if you were the Root user. What seems to fix this is "killall nautilus && nautilus" and then changing to another theme then back to my original. Any ideas? here is a post with a screen shot and some commen
<drewsus> ts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8492496
<gadget3000> proby: tell everyone more details. Soundcard etc
<arghh2d2> tgr, i'm not sure, you can read the manpage: man dpkg   maybe theres a way to --remove something installed from dpkg, i'm not on ubuntu right now so i'm not sure
<always_smile> when I play audio files on firefox they play autmatically with realplayer,how can I make VLC the default player?
<gbear14275> $ sudo grub Bus error   anyone able to help?
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : May i explain my problem well?
<pratik_narain> no gtalk contacts(online as well as offline) showing up in empathy. any solution plz
<kitche> always_smile: with some edits since officially vlc does not have a plugin for firefox
<grandpapc> Please. sudo pm-suspend --quirk-s3-bios = resume with brightness, sudo s2ram -f -a = resume with brightness, Click "Suspend" or waiting 30 minutes causes resume with low brightness! There must be a simply way to change how Karmic handles suspend, isn't there? Why on earth wouldn't there be?
<gbear14275> $ sudo grub Bus error   anyone able to help?
<tgr> thanks arghh2d2 i got it with synaptic
<always_smile> kitche: do you think you could let me know how?
<gbear14275> $ sudo grub Bus error   anyone able to help?
<kitche> always_smile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56949 is one way but I do not go that route
<gbear14275> $ sudo grub Bus error   anyone able to help?
<arghh2d2> tgr: np
<gbear14275> $ sudo grub Bus error   anyone able to help?
<FloodBot3> gbear14275: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<proby> gadget3000 intel HDA-Intel
<proby> gadget3000 intel HDA-Intel
<proby> gadget3000 intel HDA-Intel
<FloodBot3> proby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<proby> gadget3000 intel HDA-Intel
<grandpapc> I have posted about this on ubuntuforums.org, spent a week googling and trying things. Is suspend/resume so broken in Karmic that you can't even change the command line parameters??
<proby> gadget3000 intel HDA-Intel
<proby> gadget3000 intel HDA-Intel
<proby> gadget3000 intel HDA-Intel
<FloodBot3> proby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arghh2d2> grandpapc: screw it, try 9.04 then
<LjL> !ops | proby
<ubottu> proby: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tgr> if i have a bad file sector because of a computer drop on my hard drive can i partition it out to make it unreadable to save system integrity?
<bishop> hey
<EsatYuce> LizardK|ng : there?
<gadget3000> proby: what happens when you do: speaker-test -c 2
<erUSUL> tgr: use badblocks or the -c option for e2fsck to marl them
<proby> gadget3000 nothing
<tgr> erUSUL: thanks a lot
<gadget3000> no output in console?
<gadget3000> proby: no output in console?
<proby> i dont hear nothing
<grandpapc> arghh2d2, Such a terrible solution but I agree probably the only one. What bothers me is that I lose all the tweaks I've made and for what, because nobody can change how Karmic handles suspend when ACPI isn't working? That's an unfortunate oversight that slipped into 9.10 if it's truly unfixable.
<wvd> gadget3000: Still there?
<proby> i dont use console
<gadget3000> proby: what does it say in console?
<gadget3000> wvd: still here
<proby> i use rythmic box
<gadget3000> wvd: I found some more help on the ndiswrapper website: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Siemens_Gigaset_USB_108
<tgr> is there any way to save the grub file that was corrupted erUSUL i had to install a minimum debian just so i can continue using my computer i think it must have sealed the bad sector when i usd fsck last time
<santiago> hello folks
<santiago> do you have a clue how to generate a "live" ^M code in bash?
<wvd> gadget3000: i pasted it somewhere but can't find it, ehhm, I installed and ndiswrapper -l showed the name and said 'device installed', it still tells me 'no propriatiry hardware found' and dmesg told me something with usb.
<arghh2d2> grandpapc: wth, why is that a terrible solution? its not your fault ubuntu released buggy software, its your fault for thinking bigger numbers = better software.
<erUSUL> santiago: echo -e "\n\r"
<wvd> gadget3000: i already tried that..
<grandpapc> arghh2d2, I specifically used 9.10 because the MSI WindTop is a touchscreen AIO, and quite unsupported out of the box, the consensus I found online was that 9.10 fixed most problems with it.
<wvd> gadget3000: i installed both, but idk what to do then
<arghh2d2> grandpapc: all your tweaks are in your /home folder, just back em up or dont format your home partition
<proby> f*** ***
<grandpapc> arghh2d2, and in fact that is true, it works flawlessly except for this one issue, which I can easily fix in the command line.
<erUSUL> tgr: save ? tried reinstalling grub?
<pratik_narain> no gtalk contacts(online as well as offline) showing up in empathy. any solution plz
<pratik_narain> no gtalk contacts(online as well as offline) showing up in empathy. any solution plz
<pratik_narain> no gtalk contacts(online as well as offline) showing up in empathy. any solution plz
<FloodBot3> pratik_narain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arghh2d2> grandpapc: ahh, well then you better stick to 9.10 and forget about suspend/hibernate then
<wvd> gadget3000: what should I do if I have those both drivers installed (listed @ the wiki)
<drewsus> okay so, I have a problem. Im using 9.10 and sometimes I lose my theme/icons to what seems to be a very default one (which also has sounds enabled when clicking on things). Windows in nautilus look more akin to what you would see if you were the Root user. What seems to fix this is "killall nautilus && nautilus" and then changing to another theme then back to my original. Any ideas? here is a post with a screen shot and some commen
<drewsus> ts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8492496
<drewsus> does anyone have any insight to this..? please ^^
<canthus13> How do I give access to a specific directory to a user?
<pratik_narain> no gtalk contacts(online as well as offline) showing up in empathy. any solution plz plz plz ^^
<grandpapc> arghh2d2, alright. I think you're right. I'll just have to set it to bad power management ruin the ecosystem mode :(
<gadget3000> wvd: what is the output from ndiswrapper -l
<wvd> gadget3000: it just tells that 2 drivers are installed, and the last one (from the gigaset) website it also tells that the device is found
<santiago> erUSUL: i'm trying to execute stuff in detached screen session... and \n\r doesn't work :(
<proby> i wont ever return here and good luck for arabics
<arghh2d2> grandpapc: ok, ruin away, just ride your bike to work once a week to make up for it, or maybe teach your grandpa how to turn it off and on
<gadget3000> wvd: 'sudo depmod -a' then do 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<wvd> gadget3000: and then?
<FANDER> !berlin
<wvd> gadget3000: (going to reboot soon then)
<sAnta89_> !de | FANDER
<ubottu> FANDER: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> santiago: then i dunno...
<wvd> gadget3000: let me try that first, i'll be back soon
<ubuntu> I am trying to recover grub to my ubuntu drive - following the "command line" section here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<z3rongod> yay
<z3rongod> I've installed ubuntu!
<tarski> it's a miracle!
<z3rongod> and in 10 minutes XCHAT
<itilious> anyone here able to help me with a quick problem with dual booting ubuntu with windows 7?
<z3rongod> I've first tried bitchX but failed
<tarski> irssi = win
<gadget3000> itilious: tell everyone more details
<arghh2d2> irssi ftw
<z3rongod> tarski, so i've read
<arghh2d2> indeed
<z3rongod> But i've also read that it needs configuring
<itilious> i've formated the partition i wish to use as NTFS via gparted
<z3rongod> And not in the mood for it right now
<tarski> Z3Ro0n3, and?
<z3rongod> :-)
<SAngeli> Where can I find the repository for pwmanager (a KDE applicationo)???? I fail to find it in xubuntu
<SAngeli> Please help
<arghh2d2> irssi is BitchX++
<itilious> when i boot to the windows 7 cd i choose this partition, and setup simply says" can't use partition"
<tarski> xchat is cool, too
<ubuntu> find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd2,4) ... which I think is my ubuntu swap partion?  however root (h2,1) returns error 23: error while parsing number? can anyone help?
<tarski> whatever floats yer boat
<itilious> is there some specific step i must take for this partition to be compatible to install windows 7?
<drewsus> okay so, I have a problem. Im using 9.10 and sometimes I lose my theme/icons to what seems to be a very default one (which also has sounds enabled when clicking on things). Windows in nautilus look more akin to what you would see if you were the Root user. What seems to fix this is "killall nautilus && nautilus" and then changing to another theme then back to my original. Any ideas? here is a post with a screen shot and some commen
<drewsus> ts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8492496
<Luyang> SAngeli: I asked the same for sun jdk 6 but no reply
<tarski> what's windows 7?
<SAngeli> -:(
<syk> /join ##netbook
<z3rongod> Is dd_rescue GNU available on Aptitude ?
<arghh2d2> xchat cant run within screen or over ssh so it therefore sinks my boat
<syk> oops
<syk> sorry
<FloodBot3> syk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gadget3000> itilious: format the partition again from the install. Its something like advance settings under the but where you select the partition. From there you go to format and select the partition to use
<itilious> gadget3000, i did that as well
<syk> to many //
<itilious> i also deleted the partition and then recreated it and then re-formatted it and its still "unusable"
<itilious> i'v never had this problem until i installed ubuntu :(
<z3rongod> Can someone help me install a software on ubuntu to recover data from my other HDD please?
<gadget3000> itilious: try using cfdisk to partition it instead.
<itilious> the whole reason and only reason is to be able to use my "tv 2000xp rm" analog video capture because I can't find any linux application that will SIMPLY let me capture the analog video lol
<gadget3000> itilious: sudo cfdisk /dev/sd(x)
<Jeruvy> Z3Ro0n3: can you not see the drive under removable media?  If not give us some details of what your working with.
<legend2440> z3rongod: ddrescue is in Synaptic but you have to enable the  Universe repo if its not enabled already
<ubuntu> which partion of my linux drive should I be installed grub to please?
<wvd> gadget3000: it took like ~20-30 secons to execute both commands. then I did dmesg and it showed some errors.
<z3rongod> My other HDD is broken, in the freezer as we speak. I'm trying to recover data from it using the GNU dd_rescue
<gadget3000> wvd: what does it say?
<wvd> gadget3000: sec, lemme paste it.
<patrycja> Patka
<z3rongod> legend2440 is it the latest version? http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/ddrescue/
<wvd> gadget3000: http://codepad.org/ixNztufF
<ubuntu> if grub find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd2,4) where should I root and setup grub to please?
<LizardK|ng> EsatYuce: sorry, i was away.  did you set up the network?
<gadget3000> wvd: remove the first driver to leave you with the working one from the gigaset website
<z3rongod> Which file should i download from here: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/ddrescue/
<legend2440> z3rongod: version in karmic is  1.13-3
<wvd> gadget3000: i got two..
<wvd> gadget3000: netwg and ath something
<z3rongod> latest version is 1.9
<hoxha> dose any one no how to put paltalk on ubuntu am i some hard time on it
<z3rongod> I would like to go with the latest to be honest
<drewsus> okay so, I have a problem. Im using 9.10 and sometimes I lose my theme/icons to what seems to be a very default one (which also has sounds enabled when clicking on things). Windows in nautilus look more akin to what you would see if you were the Root user. What seems to fix this is "killall nautilus && nautilus" and then changing to another theme then back to my original. Any ideas? here is a post with a screen shot and some commen
<drewsus> ts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8492496
<gadget3000> wvd: get rid of netwg
<wvd> gadget3000: they where both from that wiki you linked (which I installed before)
<wvd> k
<wvd> gadget3000: and then?
<wvd> gadget3000: dmesg agian?
<wvd> or modprobe etc?
<FloodBot3> wvd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z3rongod> legend2440, which one should i download from the link ?
<gadget3000> yes
<wvd> gadget3000: will try, thanks!
<jb39cj9> in htop i have this process running 'java -Dnetworkaddress.cache.ttl=0 -Dnetworkaddress.cache.negative.ttle=0' at least 50 times
<gadget3000> itilious: have you tried this guide? http://www2.truman.edu/~dat725/htpc_preface.html
<z3rongod> ddrescue-1.9.tar.lz  ?
<LizardK|ng> AUGHH! gadmin-samba clobbered my samba setup
<z3rongod> or ddrescue-1.9.tar.bz2   ?
<meero>  /help
<benway> search
<JoeSomebody> what file do i edit to permanently mount an ntfs drive ?
<coincoin1611> what means the following msg from dmesg : hub 1-0:1.0: cannot reset port 6 (err = -108) ? all my usb devices do not work on karmic, it worked fine on previous versions of ubuntu
<benway> exit
<ardchoille> !fstab | JoeSomebody
<andrew__> Hi all
<z3rongod> ah bz2
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<legend2440> z3rongod: ddrescue-1.10 is the latest but you would have to compile it
<guntbert> z3rongod: they are all the same - only different compression tools
<z3rongod> Oh.
<z3rongod> Actually ddrescue-1.11.tar.lz   is the latest
<z3rongod> :-)
<Jay__> gadget3000, when i access cfdisk for this partition i get the error message "  FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<Jay__>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk"
<whiteshepherd> furtopia.org 6007
<jb39cj9> in htop i have this process running 'java -Dnetworkaddress.cache.ttl=0 -Dnetworkaddress.cache.negative.ttle=0' at least 50 times
<z3rongod> Will it be hard to compile ?
<anigma> what's the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu ?
<gdiz> has anyone ever messed with xsendkeys?  if so do you know how I could say...tell firefox to type "f" or something like that via ssh
<guntbert> whiteshepherd: no announcements here please
<legend2440> z3rongod: why compile when its in synaptic?
<ardchoille> anigma: different default desktop environments
<jiohdi> anigma: gnome v xfce
<z3rongod> ddrescue-1-11 is in synaptic? Ok how do i install it then?
<user__> is /etc/init.d/ssh the same as sshd?
<anigma> ah
<gadget3000> Jay__: Ive had that error recently. Give me a sec to remember how I solved it
<jiohdi> anigma: xfce does not install with all the gnome or kde default packages, much lighter install
<meero> i cannot restart ubuntu server, what could be reason?
<jb39cj9> user__, that's just the name of the script
<LizardK|ng> user__: ssh is the client, sshd is the server
<gadget3000> Jay__: Does the partition mount?
<jb39cj9> /etc/init.d/ssh(d) is just a script
<Jay__> gadget3000, yes
<legend2440> z3rongod: in terminal type   sudo apt-get install ddrescue
<meero> i cannot restart ubuntu server, what could be reason?
<coincoin1611> nobody has any idea ?
<user__> LizardK|ng, oh so sshd isnt installed with the ssh package?
<Jay__> gadget3000, me and itilious  are the same person, i'm just switching back and forth between computers in different rooms ;)
<z3rongod> Done
<erUSUL> !details | meero
<ubottu> meero: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jb39cj9> meero, did you try unplugging it
<gadget3000> Jay__: Can you right click it on the desktop and then click format?
<legend2440> z3rongod: but Universe repo has to be enabled
<LizardK|ng> user__: probably not
<JoeSomebody> searching docs wasnt very successful , how do i list my drives? how would i find that on my own?
<anigma> is there some sort of ubuntu server edition? or would that just be regular ubuntu with slightly modifications?
<z3rongod> Already enabled that's how i got this IRC client :-)
<gadget3000> Jay__: I thought your name changed!
<andrew__> I just installed 9.10 to replace windows cause it really sucks and im tired of paying HUGE $$$ for it and now i am getting really slow download speeds
<LizardK|ng> Jay__: just vnc from one machine to the other
<erUSUL> JoeSomebody: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<z3rongod> I'm going to attempt to use ddrescue on a working HDD and save the data
<ardchoille> anigma: the server edition installs a server with no gui environment
<jb39cj9> user__, sshd is just an alias to ssh(daemon) ... like i said before it's a script that starts the ssh server
<z3rongod> First documentation
<z3rongod> Thank you legend2440
<ardchoille> anigma: What are you looking to accomplish?
<gadget3000> andrew__: Is this browsing or downloading?
<JoeSomebody> erUSUL, to list them all
<LizardK|ng> jb39cj9: but ssh and sshd are not in the same package
<user__> jb39cj9, ah thanks, so in this case ssh represents sshd? =)
<andrew__> both
<meero> jb39cj9: ok.... i type sudo reboot , or   sudo poweroff and, this message appears ..."system is going down..." and then normal shell appears :-) and nothing
<erUSUL> JoeSomebody: that list them all
<Jay__> LizardK|ng, i have to keep restarting and sincei tried dual booting windows with ubuntu now the grub screen stays and i can't log back in because it wont auto restart
<JoeSomebody> ok
<jennie> can we install downloaded rpm files in ubuntu
<jennie> ?
<ardchoille> jennie: no
<Jay__> gadget3000, my mistake i can't actually mount it
<erUSUL> !rpm | jennie
<ubottu> jennie: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<legend2440> z3rongod: are you trying to rescue the hard drive that ubuntu is on?
<wvd> gadget3000: same error, then I removed the athf also, and still same error (I think)
<Jay__> error: only root can mount /dev/sdb2 on /media/vm
<Jay__> VM is the label of the LAST partition and isnt even correct :(
<anigma> ardchoille: yes, so, I should start with just installing ubuntu and choose "Server" (or something similiar like that) and then I'll get the server edition?
<meero> ubottu: im running ubuntu server 9.10 , i tryied to sudo reboot,system is going down.....and nothing happen after..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jennie> !APT
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<LizardK|ng> Jay__: i thought it was two different physical machines
<ardchoille> anigma: What are you looking to accomplish?
<Jay__> LizardK|ng, it is
<z3rongod> legend2440, no
<gadget3000> Jay__: did you use sudo before that command?
<bene> hi, where does ubutu9.10 store the display settings (like xorg.conf) after changing them from within gnome with the screen-setting-panel?. I want to start a separate X11 session on another screen to query a X11-remote server with the same display settings.
<ardchoille> anigma: do you just want a server with no desktop?
<erUSUL> meero: can you see something in the logs?
<Jay__> gadget3000, yes
<anigma> ardchoille: indeed
<z3rongod> The problematic HDD is in the freezer at -10oC
<legend2440> z3rongod: ok   good luck
<andrew__> gadget 3000 Both...i checked speed on speedtest.net and its like 3  mbit/se
<z3rongod> "Never try to rescue a r/w mounted partition. The resulting copy may be useless."
<Luyang> Does Ubunto have YUM too or is that only for fedora?
<z3rongod> r/w mounted partition ?
<_raven_> hat jemand erfahrung, wie viel eine 5.1 anlage schon kosten sollte, um wenigstens tendentiell studioklang zu bekommen?
<ardchoille> anigma: download and install the server edition cd, that will get what you want
<wvd> gadget3000: http://codepad.org/vmAoZgYD << same error I think with some different numbers.
<JoeSomebody> erUSUL, to list them all, that was not the one i am looking for , ther is another way i forget
<gadget3000> wvd: Hmm, I'm out of ideas. Try leaving something on ndiswrapper forums. Sorry
<legend2440> z3rongod: yes thats why i asked
<erUSUL> Luyang: we have aptitude
<z3rongod> Oh i understand now
<erUSUL> JoeSomebody: sudo fdisk -l
<JoeSomebody> just want to list my partitions only
<meero> erUSUL: actually i dont know where to check... i chechked syslog, and the last thing is there that logging deamon stopped :-)
<wvd> gadget3000: i see.. thanks for helping though, but I'm trying it for 10 hours now, so I guess it's a hardware issue.
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<erUSUL> meero: /var/log/messages
<ardchoille> anigma: If you decide later that you want a gui environment, you can easily install that from the package manager
<Jay__> so would anyone have any ideas why cfdisk gives the error: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends after end-of-disk?
<Luyang> erUSUL: wow that was very graphical
<erUSUL> Jay__: becouse actually Partition ends after  end-of-disk
<erUSUL> ?
<Jay__> erUSUL, so how would i fix this?
<Novato> alguien habla español???
<ardchoille> !es | Novato
<ubottu> Novato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LizardK|ng> can anyone help me with this error when I try to run an SDL application? "do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.  Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter."  i downloaded driconf and tried all four vsync settings but none had any affect.
<erUSUL> Jay__: remake the paritions? (dunno if it is possible in your case) with gparted
<anigma> ardchoille: oh, so there is a own "server edition". I didn't know that. I thought you'd had to simply choose it from the desktop CD in the menu..
<Jay__> erUSUL, tried that first thing
<Jay__> in the windows installation as well as in ubuntu gparted
<anigma> ardchoille: anyway, downloading as we speak..
<ardchoille> anigma: ok :)
<kusanagi_> does firefox run tabs as a different process?? when i run htop i see like 10 different pids for firefox with same memory usage
<erUSUL> Jay__: with plain old fdisk?
<z3rongod> legend2440, Right now i'm on an external HDD with ubuntu installed, only one partition. The other HDD has two partitions C:\ and D:\ Can you guide me on how to use the commands?
<Sickki> ?? server
<Sickki> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<gadget3000> Jay__: DO you have a second OS you can use? I think I ended up formatting the partition on windows
<Jay__> fdisk wont even load that specific partition
<raul_> Nobody can see or listen to me on Skype... My ubuntu 9.10 does not recognize my webcam and microphone... what should I do?
<metaman> how do you install a driver?
<meero> erUSUL: hmm, there is lot of things,  i rebooted server manualy, after loosing patience. what would u searchfor in my case, in .../messages?
<z3rongod> legend2440,  I'm looking at Example 1 on this page: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html#Examples  but don't understand exactly how it works
<metaman> raul: me too
<Jay__> gadget3000, no thats the source of the whole issue because i'm trying to get a second os installed :/
<kusanagi_> raul_, does it work in cheese?
<erUSUL> meero: really dunno. something odd at the time of the reboot command...
<legend2440> z3rongod: sorry i wouldn't be much help. i dont have window  only ubuntu
<andrew__> gadget3000 did you get my last?
<gadget3000> andrew__: no
<raul_> kusangi I didn't try to use cheese yet...
<jugimaster> Hi :)    I've installed Ubuntu Server and MySQL, but mysql won't let me connect as a new user I createdm even though the password is right. It keeps saying "access denied (using password: YES)"
<kusanagi_> raul_,  try it
<andrew__> gadget3000 Both...i checked speed on speedtest.net and its like 3  mbit/se
<z3rongod> Well i am running the application on Ubuntu. I don't think it has to do with windows
<metaman> whats cheese?
<jugimaster> ( any ideas? :) )
<erUSUL> Jay__: dunno then. if no parition editor wants to edit you parition table is hard to fix the thing...
<z3rongod> From what i remember it should be something like /dev/hdb1
<erUSUL> !info cheese | metaman
<ubottu> metaman: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<z3rongod> and hdb2 would be D:\
<raul_> kusangi_ ok... does it work with you?
<gadget3000> andrew__: what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<metaman> yea but my ubuntu cannot reconize my webcam and microphone
<metaman> it did couple days ago
<kusanagi_> raul_,  does your webcam work on cheese?
<z3rongod> fdisk /dev/hdb means to format the partition ?
<kusanagi_> metaman, try cheese too
<raul_> kusanagi_ I will see it soon... I'm installing cheese
<meero> erUSUL: there is lot off errors of this type : JBD2: Detected IO errors while flushing file data on sdb3
<Jay__> this is pretty sad that ubuntu can't even format a simple ntfs partition and mount it
<meero> erUSUL: probably some ext4 problem
<JoeSomebody> is there a channel for wine
<JoeSomebody> ?/
<gadget3000> Jay__: I solved mine, as it was an external drive, by doing write partition table in gparted but that will destroy all data on your drive. You need to repair the partition table somehow
<boomernang> #winehq
<kusanagi_> does firefox run tabs as a different process?? when i run htop i see like 10 different pids for firefox with same memory usage
<andrew__> gadget3000 there is a folder called "update-lib.d" and a file in that called "avahi-daemon"
<Jay__> gadget3000, i dont know how but i got gparted to mount it finally
<legend2440> z3rongod: in terminal type  sudo fdisk -l     see if that helps figure out which partition is which
<gadget3000> Jay__: Thats what mine was like. After a few reboot it decided to behave
<raul_> kusanagi_ my webcam works with cheese
<Jay__> gadget3000, now cfdisk simply says "can't open disk drive" even though i've mounted it
<gadget3000> andrew__: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ardchoille> !gksud | gadget3000 , andrew__
<meero> erUSUL: but thanks for direction..
<ardchoille> !gksudo | gadget3000 , andrew__
<ubottu> gadget3000 , andrew__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<andrew__> gadget3000 # Generated by NetworkManager
<andrew__> domain home
<andrew__> search home
<andrew__> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<FloodBot3> andrew__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gadget3000> ardchoille: ty. never knew it work better
<ardchoille> gadget3000: yw
<gadget3000> andrew__: do you know your dns server ips?
<bene> hi, where are ubuntu screen settings stored after change in gnome?
<yamichi> Anybody know more about fixing a USB wifi adapter than what is on the forums?
<z3rongod> /dev/sda1 Linux  /dev/sda2  Extended   /dev/sda5 Linux Swap Solaris :-)
<arghh2d2> i've been trying lots of irssi scripts and all that i've tried that are supposed to put out random colors for nick name just put out a green nick...does anybody no why this is?  i'm using urxvt.
<z3rongod> What does this do? fdisk /dev/hdb
<andrew__> gadget3000 you mean my ISP's DNS servers IP addys?
<gadget3000> andrew__: yes
<z3rongod> fdisk stands for find disk?
<andrew__> gadget3000 I can find them...that shouldnt be a problem
<kusanagi_> raul_, ok what are you using for video conference?
<gadget3000> wvd: my last attempt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<z3rongod> format disk or switching partitions in the terminal ?
<Whitor> z3rongod, no
<Whitor> z3rongod, fdisk is a program
<wvd> gadget3000: oh, I was gone for a while, going to look at that
<z3rongod> Hmm
<metaman> kusanagi_: it doesnt work. the screen is all black. i have the driver for my webcam. the problem isi dont know how to install it
<Whitor> z3rongod, fdisk lets you setup the partition table
<z3rongod> I see
<z3rongod> Ok i'll go per instructions that come with dd_rescue's examples
<wvd> gadget3000: that guide is pretty lol, they tell you to use apt-get while you don't got a connection! heh :-) luckily I already installed nisgtk
<z3rongod> Be back with results
<gadget3000> Jay__: did you get that last message from whitor?? ask him how to use fdisk to repair partition table
<kusanagi_> metaman, is ur webcam usb?
<gadget3000> wvd: lol
<Wolfman2000> Afternoon. I'm trying to add some syntax highlighting to nano for PHP. The line in question: color green "\$([[:alpha:]]|_)[[:word:]]+"  <-- this line is apparently an invalid regex, and I'm at a bit of a loss for how to get it to work. Any ideas?
<legend2440> z3rongod: what is the problem with the hard drive?
<metaman> kusanagi_: yea
<wvd> gadget3000: it should tell that the hardware is presnt.. but that's the problem
<wvd> gadget3000: oh nvm
<Flare183> Is there anyway to use my laptop's montior/screen as a second monitor? I've got Linux running on both Machines so yeah.
<Flare183> for I can use dualhead?
<yamichi> wvd/gadget: I'm running into trouble at 3.6 still
<kusanagi_> metaman, does it appear when you do lsusb?
<z3rongod> legend2440, BSOD 0x000007 on atapi.sys, tick tick tick coming out of it every 2-3 seconds
<wvd> yamichi: with what?
<z3rongod> Won't boot from it
<yamichi> I do ndiswrapper -l and it says that the driver is installed an hardware is present
<z3rongod> Probably the read head
<z3rongod> Hopefully not.
<yamichi> but when I do iwconfig, it has no wireless extensions
<gadget3000> wvd: You've been going for 10 hours! I'm already out of ides XD
<yamichi> and the dongle doesn't have a light
<wvd> gadget3000: yes.. going to try something tho now
<gadget3000> yamichi: 3.6??
<yamichi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<yamichi> the link you gave a moment ago
<yamichi> 3.6.1
<metaman> kusanagi_: nope but it worked yesterday
<legend2440> z3rongod: atapi.sys   so is that windows?
<z3rongod> Yes
<z3rongod> I'm going to mount a dummy HDD and try to save data from it before i go on the problematic HDD
<kusanagi_> metaman, restart your computer. Have you tried that cam in another computer?
<z3rongod> so be back later
<legend2440> z3rongod: ok
<metaman> kusanagi_: when i had windows it worked
<gadget3000> yamichi: hmm. Take it out and put it in again?
<yamichi> done it repeatedly
<yamichi> no dice
<gadget3000> yamichi: remove the driver, reinstall with the adapter out
<yamichi> alrighty
<Barkhorn> heya, is it possible to upgrade to a specific version of ubuntu? i have 8.04 and want to go to 9.04 if possible
<hiatus777> how do I set up ssh for ubuntu?
<Flare183> !ssh | hiatus777
<ubottu> hiatus777: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sylwek> dupa
<yamichi> gadget: will removing them through the GUI be sufficient or should I jump through some other hoops as well?
<kusanagi_> metaman, i dont know much about it myself, but even if ubuntu doesnt understand how your webcam works (drivers and stuff) it should appear when you list your usb devices...
<hiatus777> thanks
<gadget3000> yamichi: I mean with: ndiswrapper -r
<Flare183> hiatus777: Np
<andrew__> gadget3000 I now know All of my ISP's DNS server addys
<H3331> Hallo can anyone help me I can't find the option add/remove in my Ubuntu. Foes any one know what could be the reason for this problem??
<kusanagi_> metaman, besides, it worked before (under ubntu?), so id try to reconect the webcam or restart the computer
<metaman> kusanagi_: hmm alright thanks anyway. ill figure it out myself then
<Flare183> H3331: Add/Remove has been renamed to the Ubuntu Software Center.
<Luyang> OK So I've installed glassfish on ubuntu... I should add a different user and run it as that user right?
<yamichi> oy... inappropriate ioctl for device
<gadget3000> andrew__: now in the /etc/resolv.conf file remove the current 'nameserver IPADDRESS' entry and make two new ones with the dns serv ips you have just found
<Diverdude> How do i search for all files with suffix tex in a folder a and its subfolders?
<Whitor> ls -R | grep *.tex
<Whitor> I think there is a find gui too
<andrew__> gadget3000 do i put "nameserver before the addys or just the addys?
<Diverdude> Whitor, no its nice...i would like to learn to use grep
<Flare183> Diverdude: or you could do it like this: find /path/to/folder -type f -name "*.whatever"
<Diverdude> Whitor, thx a lot
<H3331> Ok. but tell me why am I unable to find 7Zip on my computer then. The Software Center tells me it's installede already but i simply can't find it.
<gadget3000> andrew__: like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/340746/
<Whitor> Diverdude, grep is basicly just a 'find' command.
<Diverdude> Whitor, so | pipes the output of ls into grep which then filters with the regex *.tex ?
<guntbert> Diverdude: find . name "*.tex"
<Flare183> H3331: install the p7zip package.
<Whitor> Diverdude, exactly
<Diverdude> Whitor, nice
<MrSchaapman> I need help with internet connection sharing.
<Whitor> Diverdude, but there are better ways of finding a file ... but its still good to know grep
<Diverdude> Whitor, yes i have to learn it
<guntbert> !ics | MrSchaapman
<ubottu> MrSchaapman: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<always_smile> how can I do cd in terminal for googelearth directory : /home/name/Downloads/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<andrew__> gadget3000 done and saved
<H3331> That's the roblem the software center claims it is already installed but i can't find it.
<wvd> gadget3000: I think we got further! I tried 'ifdown wlan0' and it said: wlan0 not configured, where it said before: couldn't find wlan0 or somethign! Any ideas?
<H3331> *Proble,
<H3331> *Problem
<guntbert> always_smile: exactly so: cd /home/.... (use <tab> completion)
<MrSchaapman> guntbert: I've tried both of those methods and neither worked.
<yamichi> Gadget- nvm I got it to uninstall... will start the whole mess over... thanks so far
<MrSchaapman> I don't think I'm setting it up properly.
<guntbert> always_smile: but you cannto cd to a file :-)
<gadget3000> andrew__: that should be it. try it
<guntbert> *cannot
<Diverdude> Whitor, hmmm this returns nothing, although it should: ls /media/TrayData/arbejde/docs/ -R | grep *.pdf
<gadget3000> wvd: No idea at all
<always_smile> guntbert: may I have the full command,i downloaded googleearth as bin file,so what shall I do now?
<Diverdude> Whitor, is something wrong there?
<Nytek> always_smile, its probably easier inside a terminal
<Whitor> Diverdude, what does it return ?
<Diverdude> Whitor, aboslutely nothing
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<always_smile> well Nyteki already downloaded it through synaptic manager,but it won't let me install it when I click on it
<Whitor> Diverdude, ls -R dirname
<guntbert> always_smile: cd /home/hello/Dow<tab>, then that is your current directory
<gadget3000> always_smile: Sorry. I completely forgot about your google earth problem. are you getting help?
<drewsus> okay so, I have a problem. Im using 9.10 and sometimes I lose my theme/icons to what seems to be a very default one (which also has sounds enabled when clicking on things). Windows in nautilus look more akin to what you would see if you were the Root user. What seems to fix this is "killall nautilus && nautilus" and then changing to another theme then back to my original. Any ideas? here is a post with a screen shot and some commen
<drewsus> ts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8492496
<Diverdude> Whitor, changes nothing
<andrew__> gadget3000 same...i have also used SpeedGuide.net TCP/IP Analyzer and it finds that my TCP/IP settings (window size) is wrong...could that be it?
<Whitor> Diverdude, remove the | check the output manually
<Whitor> Diverdude, remove the grep too
<MrSchaapman> See, what I did was follow the instructions on the "InternetConnectionSharing" page, then I tried using Firestarter.
<gadget3000> andrew__: maybe but I wouldn't know how to change them
<always_smile> gadget3000: some nice guys do their best,still am trying :),thanks :)
<MrSchaapman> I'm thinking maybe Firestarter didn't work because I had already set up internet connection sharing through the command line.
<MrSchaapman> Is there anyway I can undo those changes? Do I even have to?
<Whitor> Diverdude, also I don't know if ls -R will look in hidden folders
<Diverdude> Whitor, ls /media/TrayData/arbejde/docs/ returns a lot of things, also *.pdf files
<Whitor> not on my linux system to test... sry
<andrew__> gadget3000 got ya...you have been great and ty for your help
<always_smile> well guntbert when i type cd /home/hello/Dow<tab> in terminal,it gives me error?
<H3331> Ok I just found out thaz i obviously picked the wrong package sorry for troubling you. Flare183.
<gadget3000> andrew__: np
<andrew__> gadget3000 any ideas where i sould look for help?
<gadget3000> andrew__: IRC?? XD
<H3331> *that
<andrew__> gadget3000 heh...ty
<guntbert> always_smile: I guessed at your user name - obviously wrong - please replace hell with your user name
<Flare183> H3331: Nah, I'm here to help the users its ok :)
<Diverdude> Whitor, any ideas?
<jolus> co?
<always_smile> my username is hello guntbert
<FromTheRedCarpet> a better (more secure Vs. faster) file sharing? NFS or SAMBA?
<gadget3000> always_smile: cd ~/Downloads
<Baldur63> Good evening
<danopia> hi
<always_smile> gadget3000: cd ~/Downloads that's it all? I need the full command?
<danopia> i'm going 9.10, finally
<danopia> reformatting my old xubuntu 8.04 atm
<Baldur63> 9.10 is great
<yamichi> gadget3000: I have more info that MAY be at issue- all the Ndiswrapper docs for this device reflect a different chipset
<H3331> Can you probably tell me if there are any beamer and TV-Cards that work with Ubuntu Flare183??
<gadget3000> always_smile: oh, to start the installer, if the one I mentioned earlier, ~/Downloads/./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Flare183> H3331: I'm pretty sure there are, check the HCL for them
<Flare183> !hcl | H3331
<ubottu> H3331: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gadget3000> yamichi: what adapter is it?
<Diverdude> why does ls . | grep * return nothing when ls . returns a long list of files?
<yamichi> WUSB54GSC
<wvd> So I got a problem.. where I'm 10 hours busy with now. I got troubles configuring my gigaset usb adapter 108. With ndiswrapper -l it tells me that the adapter is installed, but the interface wlan0 isn't here... Anyone has ideas?
<always_smile> gadget3000: i clicked after that:  sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<yamichi> it's not running the same broadcomm chip that the others are running
<always_smile> so next?
<yamichi> my ID is 1737:0075
<gadget3000> yamichi: Is it a usb/pci? who makes it?
<Diverdude> why does ls . | grep * return nothing when ls . returns a long list of files?
<always_smile> but nothing happens then gadget3000
<wvd> gadget3000: it seems that wlan0 is not installed :O
<yamichi> Linksys/Cisco USB wifi adapter
<wvd> anyway, i'll figure out
<jrib> Diverdude: what did you expect exactly?
<H3331> thx for the links ubottu.
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: can you "hard" connect while t/s the wireless card?
<H3331> Sry but what hcl?
<gadget3000> yamichi: that adapter is not compatiable with ndiswrapper according to it's site
<gadget3000> wvd: What!? What is your iwconfig output?
<jrib> Diverdude: well?
<wvd> gadget3000: it shows eth and lo
<wvd> gadget3000: (i think)
<guntbert> H3331: Hardware Compatibility List :-)
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: Is it an Atheros chipset? I just dealt with that a couple of days ago...
<gadget3000> wvd: and your connected through eth0 now? Check and pastebin it
<wvd> FromTheRedCarpet: idk.. it's a gigaset usb adapter
<Diverdude> why does ls . | grep * return nothing when ls . returns a long list of files?
<wvd> gadget3000: no, i'm back on windows again..
<jrib> Diverdude: can you answer my question?
<wvd> gadget3000: i think I cannot connect via eth0
<MrSchaapman> Anybody? Help?
<gbear> Looking for help  with my /boot parition.  When I try to boot is says unrecognized filesystem and then when trying to install grub it says bus error
<gadget3000> wvd: are both the drivers installed again?
<wvd> gadget3000: no, only the one from the download page.
<wvd> from the gigaset
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: Hrmmm... Thinking about what I did...
<yamichi> gadget3000: Does that translate to "can't be done" or to "try a different path"
<aliendude5300> Hey guys I need some quick help badly -- I restarted my system improperly using Alt-SysRq-B because it was frozen and not even Alt-SysRq-K was working, and now I can only login using failsafe gnome. When trying to log in using GNOME, Xmonad, or Xterm, I am immediately taken back to the login screen.. I can login fine on the other consoles using Ctrl-Alt-(F1-F6).
<jrib> Diverdude: what are you trying to do?  You keep repeating your question but do not answer mine so I cannot help you.
<Diverdude> jrib, sorry
<gadget3000> wvd: if that one is giving a different error than i would go with that one for now. I don;t know how to configure wlan0, or any vairiation, anywya
<Diverdude> jrib, i didnt see it
<aliendude5300> I think I need to delete one of the hidden files in my home folder to mark my session as not being active or something, but I don't know which one, so I'm asking you guys. :)
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: have you checked dmesg?
<wvd> gadget3000: eth0 is ethernet, so I think that won't work
<Obsidian1723-2> Does anyone know a program that will view 3dmf files? (3-D Metafiles)?
<wvd> FromTheRedCarpet: Yes, it shows nothing about my ndiswrapper I think.
<wvd> FromTheRedCarpet: What should it show?
<gadget3000> yamichi: they say it causes freezes and various other crashes
<jrib> Diverdude: it's ok.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<yamichi> le sigh...
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: checking my box for you... one sec...
<yamichi> alrighty...
<guntbert> Diverdude: put "*" instead of just * or the shell will have its fun with it
<Diverdude> jrib, i expected that the output of ls would just be forwarded to grep and then printed
<gadget3000> yamichi: yeah. anyother adapters just lying around by any chance? :P
<yamichi> not my PC so... no
<yamichi> Installed Ubuntu on an old PC to give to a friend.  They bought a wifi adapter and want to make it work...
<aliendude5300> Anyone have any idea how to fix my problem? I really need to be able to login right now... :(
<jrib> Diverdude: * gets expanded by your shell.  So for example, if your directory has the files: a, b, and c, you are running: ls | grep a b c   which of course doesn't match
<illuminaris> Is anyone else having problems with the new evolution from 9.10 connecting to their e-mail accounts? I use gmail.
<aliendude5300> illuminaris, no it works fine for me.
<guntbert> Diverdude: if you type file * it is "expanded" to file <and here comes a list of all your files>
<Diverdude> jrib, im not really sure i understand. should grep * not just match everything?
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: dmesg | grep "itk"
<illuminaris> aliendude5300, are you using pop or imap?
<H3331> Ok now I installed 7zip sucessfully but under which Category can I launch it now?? I still can't see it anywhere.
<andy543> Hi all
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: should see at least SOMETHING in there...
<gadget3000> always_smile: chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<jrib> Diverdude: no, your shell expands *... What are you actually trying to accomplish because making grep match anything is kind of silly anyway
<aliendude5300> illuminaris, IMAP.
<gadget3000> always_smile: then do sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<wvd> FromTheRedCarpet: I would have to reboot for that.. but could you paste what's there?
<illuminaris> aliendude5300, do you use gmail?
<wvd> FromTheRedCarpet: then I'll check that tommorow
<andy543> anyone know how to get a list of all installed apps?
<Diverdude> jrib, yes i know grep * is silly...but its sort of a test
<aliendude5300> illuminaris, yes I use gmail.
<Diverdude> jrib, i just needed to understand whats going on...which i dont really do
<IdleOne> !clone | andy543
<ubottu> andy543: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jrib> Diverdude: you want grep '.' I guess...
<panfist> if i am ssh'd into a server already, is there an easier way to transfer files from the server to me than opening a new terminal and using scp or sshfs?
<drewsus> okay so, I have a problem. Im using 9.10 and sometimes I lose my theme/icons to what seems to be a very default one (which also has sounds enabled when clicking on things). Windows in nautilus look more akin to what you would see if you were the Root user. What seems to fix this is "killall nautilus && nautilus" and then changing to another theme then back to my original. Any ideas? here is a post with a screen shot and some commen
<drewsus> ts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8492496
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<andy543> ah excellent    thanks :)
<aliendude5300> illuminaris, you may have to go to gmail.com and make sure the option is enabled on your account. Otherwise it won't work right. It's in the settings somewhere.
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: for example, [   21.640429] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks - tells me that the hardware was successfully detected...
<Diverdude> jrib, no i want ls . | grep * <--- so list all contents of current folder, pipe it into grep which matches the entire content, and then prints it out
<dmj7261> My external hard drive sometimes disappears/unmounts/stops working and then won't remount until a reboot or something else arcane happens.
<wvd> FromTheRedCarpet: ndiswrapper -l doesn't tell me hardware detected, it tells me 'Vehice installed'.
<andy543> hey did a bot just answer my question???
<wvd> FromTheRedCarpet: I'm going to sleep now.. going to try it tommorow again, thanks tho
<jrib> Diverdude: why don't you just ask what you really want to do...?  ls | grep '.'
<illuminaris> aliendude5300, thanks, i actually just found all my new e-mail in my junk folder. looks like all i need to do is mess with my junk settings. thanks!
<FromTheRedCarpet> wvd: good luck
<dmj7261> /dev/sdx is there for the drive, but not /dev/sdx1 etc
<dmj7261> any clues on why this could be?
<sAnta89_> andy543, yep (:
<andy543> hey thats spooky
<aliendude5300> no problem! :) now if only someone could help me with my problem... :(
<drewsus> dmj7261: does unplugging its usb cable from your computer and putting it back in help?
<aliendude5300> Hey guys I need some quick help badly -- I restarted my system improperly using Alt-SysRq-B because it was frozen and not even Alt-SysRq-K was working, and now I can only login using failsafe gnome. When trying to log in using GNOME, Xmonad, or Xterm, I am immediately taken back to the login screen.. I can login fine on the other consoles using Ctrl-Alt-(F1-F6).
<williamchan> i am getting a : LANGUAGE = (unset) and LC_ALL = (unset) warning, how do i fix it?
<dmj7261> drewsus: nope
<FromTheRedCarpet> Any opinions on sharing with NFS vs. SAMBA?
<sAnta89_> andy543, if that's not good enough, how's this? (:
<Diverdude> jrib, what i really want to do is to search for all files with suffix tex in folder and subfolders. And for some reason ls -R | grep *.tex is not working
<sAnta89_> !bot | andy543
<ubottu> andy543: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> Diverdude: you want to use find
<LuisGMarine> hello guys any here that can help me with a quick python question?>
<Diverdude> jrib, why cant i use grep?
<dmj7261> the drive has both ntfs and ext partitions
<andrew__> Hi all. could someone help me with a slow internet connection problem. I am paying for 20/15 connection speeds from my ISP and am getting 3/5. I have changed the settings in /etc/resolv.conf to include my ISP's DNS servers IP addy's
<jrib> Diverdude: because find is the right tool for the job.  You can use grep if you want, but find will be most likely be more efficient
<andy543> thats really cool if not a little disturbing!
<jrib> Diverdude: now I'm going to ask the same question... why do you want to search for all .tex files?  What do you actually want to do?
<Diverdude> jrib, this was also to learn to understand grep..... so i dont understand why ls -R | grep *.tex is not working
<llua> how do i find out if my wireless connection is 802.11b or g?
<guntbert> Diverdude: use find . name "*.tex"
<jrib> Diverdude: because '.' matches any character, not '*'
<guntbert> Diverdude: use find . -name "*.tex"
<Diverdude> jrib, because i need to see if the folder or subfolders has tex files
<jrib> Diverdude: * means "match 0 or more of the previous pattern"
<LuisGMarine> can someone help me with python, here is my code http://pastebin.com/d63dccabb.  I just want it to loop back to "check" if I input other answers other than yes or no
<jrib> Diverdude: this is in the context of grep and regular expressions of course
<aliendude5300> Nobody seems to know how to fix my problem? :(
<jrib> !helpme | aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Diverdude> hmm
<aliendude5300> sorry jrib, this is just kinda urgent. :(
<guntbert> LuisGMarine: ask in #python please - you need to be identified to join that channel
<llua> how do i find out if my wireless connection is 802.11b or g?
<jrib> aliendude5300: that's fine, but I have no clue what your question is
<Galaxor> Hi. I'm trying to compile a custom kernel.  I got the source from git.  I don't have debian/config.  I do have debian.master/config.  Is there some rules thing I need to run in order to make those files?
<Diverdude> jrib, find worked....
<LuisGMarine> whopps
<LuisGMarine> sorry thought I was in python
<aliendude5300> Hey guys I need some quick help badly -- I restarted my system improperly using Alt-SysRq-B because it was frozen and not even Alt-SysRq-K was working, and now I can only login using failsafe gnome. When trying to log in using GNOME, Xmonad, or Xterm, I am immediately taken back to the login screen.. I can login fine on the other consoles using Ctrl-Alt-(F1-F6).
<jrib> !kernel > Galaxor
<ubottu> Galaxor, please see my private message
<LuisGMarine> my bad
<jrib> Diverdude: of course it did :)
<awaad> How can I make eclipase useful for "C programming" after installing it on ubuntu 9.10 using the following command    "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<aliendude5300> Thats exactly what I typed last time. Just copied and pasted it.
<Diverdude> jrib, I will have to learn grep later :) and find also hehe
<Diverdude> jrib, thx
<Galaxor> jrib: I don't seem to have gotten that message.
<jrib> aliendude5300: see if it happens with a fresh new user
<LuisGMarine> gunbert what do you mean be identified?
<jrib> !kernel | Galaxor
<ubottu> Galaxor: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<LuisGMarine> guntbert: what do you mean be identified?
<aliendude5300> When I attempt to login through gdm not using failsafe gnome, gdm just restarts. It doesn't log me in. I think it has to do with my Xsession file.
<aliendude5300> not sure what I need to delete though...
<Galaxor> jrib, thanks.
<Diverdude> does ubuntu ship with emacs?
<jrib> Diverdude: http://www.regular-expressions.info/ is decent.  ubuntu does not ship with the evil that is emacs!  it has vim-tiny!
<L0C4LH0ST> Diverdude: eMacs come shipped with Mac OS
<Jamed> Diverdude: you can install it from the repos
<guntbert> LuisGMarine: If I remember correctly you must be identified to freenode to join #python, but maybe I am not right :-)
<inquizikiller> ubuntu boot dvd doesnot work on pc boot, windows xp doesnot recognise it either
<Diverdude> ahh yes...in the Ubuntu softeware center there is Emacs 22(GTK), Emacs(X11) and Emacs snapshot(GTK) hmmm which one to choose
<andy543> well thanks folks for the help     bye
<aliendude5300> just made a user named test with the password "pw" gonna try it. I'm gonna have to leave IRC to test this though. :(
<aliendude5300> Be right back... :/
<Jamed> Diverdude: i prefer the nox version, because i dont see a reason to use emacs with X
<andrew__> Hi all. could someone help me with a slow internet connection problem? I am paying for 20/15 connection speeds from my ISP and am getting 3/5 while others in my house get 18/15. I have changed the settings in /etc/resolv.conf to include my ISP's DNS servers IP addy's. I have also used a tool from speedguide.net that suggests that it my be my TCP/IP setting.
<LuisGMarine> guntbert: hmm I can't just type in /join
<Kr0ntab> have there been any dcc floods since last night?  That was getting annyoing.
<LuisGMarine> empathy sucks
<z3ron-afk> Ok i'm back on windows now
<guntbert> !register | LuisGMarine
<Diverdude> Jamed, nox version?
<ubottu> LuisGMarine: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<LuisGMarine>  /msg nickserv register
<Jamed> Diverdude: no X, so you get the text based version only
<inquizikiller> please i need help, ubuntu dvd does not boot
<z3ron-afk> Ubuntu is installed on an external USB hdd and i can't find in bios any option to enable boot from USB hardware. I do find USB support enable or something (there were 3 options enabled)
<aliendude5300> jrib, it works PERFECTLY fine with the user "test".
<Kr0ntab> LuisGMarine: empathy really has not impressed me either.  So I use Pidgin.
<guntbert> LuisGMarine: just make *certain* that / is really the first character (and not the second after a blank)
<Diverdude> Jamed, so GTK is with GUI?
<Jamed> Diverdude: yes
<z3ron-afk> I tried booting from the ubuntu DVD/CD but i don't know how to select to boot from USB from that
<H3331> Anyone there?
<gadget3000> LuiGMarine: I use pidgin aswell
<Kr0ntab> H3331: about 1400 peoples
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<user__> I need help with mpd, it tells me that it lacks permission to read its config file (/etc/mpd.conf) but owner premissions for that file are mpd:audio. so why does it fail?
<aliendude5300> I think it has to do with my personal Xsession or Xauthority files... but I'm not sure and I don't want to risk deleting the wrong thing.
<gadget3000> z3ron-afk: You change to boot from usb in your bios settings
<always_smile> thanks gadget3000,i finished installing ,i pressed quit,so what canIdo next?
<LuisGMarine> guntbert: keeps telling me unsuported command lol
<Diverdude> Jamed, nice im gonna pick that
<LuisGMarine> brb gona go get rid of this pos
<Dac-iPhone> Im having trouble installing ubuntu on my netbook.
<duffydack> nice how pidgin changed the preferences in the latest version.. much better
<H3331> So can anyone of those people tell me under which category i'm able to launch 7zip?????
<z3ron-afk> gadget3000: I don't have an option to boot from USB nor do i see the device in boot
<gadget3000> always_smile: it should be under Applications>Internet>Google Earth
<Dac-iPhone> I made a USB install drive but im getting weird errors when I try to install.
<gadget3000> z3ron-afk: You may need to upgrade your bios firmware then. Otherwise your motherboard doesn't support booting from usb
<guntbert> !info p7zip | H3331
<ubottu> H3331: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (karmic), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Dac-iPhone> Stuff like usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci-hcd and address 1
<Rounin> Hello! It seems like Xorg somehow has a feature that allows applications (emulators, games and so on) to take control of the keyboard and disable Alt-Tab, Ctrl-Alt-F1-12 etc., but I want to retain those key combos. Is there any way of doing this at all? It's really impractical to lose control of the keyboard...
<llua> how do i find out if my wireless connection is using 802.11b or g?
<Diverdude> hmm what package should I install to use latex ?
<Dac-iPhone> Any ideas on how to get this to install on my netbook?
<aliendude5300> Rounin, that's the first time I heard of that. What evil application uses that functionality?
<Jamed> !latex | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Rounin> aliendude5300: At least wine (though it can be configured to not do it), zsnes and bzflag
<Dac-iPhone> Can anyone here help me?
<Rounin> There's been tons of posts about it, but noone seems to have come up with a solution
<LuisGMarine> guntbert, hey I downloaded x-chat and I"m all good now, thanks for the help =)
<Rounin> Of all the strange ways to violate the users...
<Diverdude> Jamed, hmmm is there no tex in the repos?
<guntbert> LuisGMarine: glad it works - have fun :-)
<always_smile> gadget3000: thanks so much,how can I get updates  when new version become availble?
<Jamed> Diverdude: there is, its called texlive
<wrapster> cant i select a screen saver of my choice?
<wrapster> on 9.04
<Diverdude> Jamed, isnt it better to use that?
<gadget3000> always_smile: google earth isnt in the google repositories so you just have to keep checking. But there are rarely updates
<Jamed> Dessan: er.. what?
<Jamed> Diverdude: er.. what?
<wrapster> i have  a few pics that i would like to use as SS,is it not possible to choose em?
<Diverdude> Jamed, its better to use texlive instead of manually download i
<Diverdude> Jamed, download a package
<Rounin> aliendude5300, arguably, though, the fault lies with X for enabling it at all... Giving windows focus is typically a task for the operating system, not a single game
<Jamed> Diverdude: yes
<always_smile> thanks gadget3000,you're of great help
<patdk-h3> how do I setup an alias interface on a vlan?
<Rounin> Next they'll allow mail clients to alter the file system
<patdk-h3> it works for normal, but not vlan, and google isn't locating anything
<gadget3000> always_smile: np
<aliendude5300> Rounin, I'd assume there would be a setting in your xorg.conf file, but I'm not sure.
<Rounin> Hopefully, aliendude5300... Nobody else seems to know either though
<patdk-h3> iface eth0.4:9 gives "/etc/network/interfaces:19: too few parameters for iface line
<Rounin> I just saw a post about it from 2004
<dmj7261> why wouldn't /dev/sde1 be found when /dev/sde is?
<yamichi> using the wndis gui, I get an error "Could not find a network configuration tool"
<Galaxor> dmj7261: Is the disk partitioned?
<gadget3000> dmj7261: because sde isnt partitioned? what comes up with sudo fdisk -l
<dmj7261> yes, it has several
<guntbert> dmj7261: type sudo fdisk -l to get a list of all devices and partitions
<dmj7261> /dev/sde1               1       20503   164690316    7  HPFS/NTFS
<dmj7261> /dev/sde2   *       20504       38913   147878325    5  Extended
<dmj7261> /dev/sde5           36482       38913    19535040   83  Linux
<dmj7261> /dev/sde6           20504       36480   128335189+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot3> dmj7261: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H3331> Ah guntbert is !info p7zip a comment for the terminnal? if so it doesn't work.
<Diverdude> Jamed, hmm although there is nothing called texlive
<dmj7261> oh sorry
<gbear> I've been asking all day... can anyone please help me with my /boot partition?  It says unrecognized filesystem when I try and boot and when I try and install grub it says bus error
<gadget3000> dmj7261: You have to mount the parition first if it's ntfs, i think
<Jamed> Diverdude: do a "apt-cache search texlive", it should give you some packages
<dmj7261> If I look in /dev it doesn't show it.
<guntbert> H3331: no, you get  a text for you to read (from ubottu)
<always_smile> i've got a 512 RAM,a dual core processor,windows 7&ubuntu are installed in my PC,it keeps freezing and I have problems with windows lists,do I need to remove windows or you think I need to upgrade my system,thank you
<H3331> ubozzu?? Sry but i have already installed 7zip I just need to know how to launch it.
<danobook> does GRUB have known issues with ext4?
<Anril>  does anyone know whether the linux md raid5 should be checking / resynching after a reboot? I'm coming from a windows environment where any unplanned reboot caused the software raid to resync the whole drive. My ubuntu box froze up just now and now it booted and the raid is apparently clean, and fsck says its clean. Is this expected? There was no heavy disk activity going on at the time of the freeze.
<gadget3000> danobook: i use ext4 with grub fine
<dmj7261> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sde1': No such file or directory
<gdiz> is there a way to configure shutdown so I don't have to do sudo?
<yamichi> 512MB is cutting it REALLY close with win7
<gbear> anyone?
<guntbert> H3331: from where did you install it?
<danobook> gadget3000, is it ok for GRUB to assume it's a ext2 partition, and which version of GRUB?
<gbear> dying here... my live cd is failing every other reboot... someone?
<H3331> From the software center, guntbert.
<Diverdude> Jamed, still no texlive
<gbear> gbear: I've been asking all day... can anyone please help me with my /boot partition?  It says unrecognized filesystem when I try and boot and when I try and install grub it says bus error
<gadget3000> danobook: 1.97 beta. i just installed mine with karmic so i dont know what partition type grub assumes it is
<guntbert> H3331: give me a few moments
<always_smile> yamichi: so you think the problem is with RAM?
<jrib> aliendude5300: now you are sure it's some user-specific setting.  Don't delete, just rename to test
<Jamed> Diverdude: strange, try installing auctex, the emacs latex plugin. it should install texlive as a dependency
<yamichi> always: it's very possible.  That shouldn't be an issue within linux though
<gbear> can anyone please help me with my /boot partition?  It says unrecognized filesystem when I try and boot and when I try and install grub it says bus error
<Flare183> !repeat | gbear
<ubottu> gbear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Diverdude> Jamed, the "Ubuntu Software Center" in the startmenu has the same search results as if I searched in the terminal right?
<danobook> gadget3000, 32 or 64 bit
<gbear> can anyone please help me with my /boot partition?  It says unrecognized filesystem when I try and boot and when I try and install grub it says bus error
<always_smile> then if I wish to remove windows from my system and keep ubuntu alone,how can i remove it safely?
<Jamed> Diverdude: afaik the software center just shows some specific packages, allthough i never used it
<gadget3000> danobook: 32
<danobook> ok
<guntbert> H3331: it comes without a gui - just type p7zip ... (man p7zip for help)
<dgrant> Can someone with Karmic tell me the name of the executable that runs when you go to "System->Adminstration->User Management". I'm missing this tool.
<danobook> i'm on 64bit
<Diverdude> Jamed, so how can i search in the terminal?
<gbear> Flare183: I've never understood if that was a serious or sarcastic message before
<Anril> is it normal for /dev/md0 to be clean after a forced reboot without resyncing?
<Jamed> Diverdude: apt-cache search <part of package name>
<inquizikiller> i need help
<gadget3000> always_smile: you can remove the ntfs partition with gparted and remove the windows entry from grub.conf
<Dracco> Hello, I've got a question. What is the name of sound mixer in Ubuntu 9.10 under Gnome?
<Apex> alsa?
<gadget3000> Dracco: pulseaudio
<Dracco> thanks
<rampage73> ok need help with grub2 apparently , i have ubuntu karmic installed on ext4 fs and just installed windows 7 (job requirement) now i have tried and failed to reinstall grub correctly and all i get on boot is the grub command line
<wfoster> I need some help please. I have just plugged in a monitor to my eeePC 901 9" netbook and the max resolution for my external screen is 800x600. Can I change that to 1680x1050 please?
<Flare183> gbear: Its both.
<Time`s_Witness> hey. i got a problem. last time i rebooted ubuntu, it didnt want to reboot the normal way, so i did "sudo reboot". now each time i try to login, after inserting login data, the screen goes black, and back to login screen
<dgrant> Can someone with Karmic tell me the name of the executable that runs when you go to "System->Adminstration->User Management". I'm missing this tool.
<guntbert> dgrant: if you mean users and groups - that is users-admin
<H3331> into the terrminal??
<dgrant> guntbert: thanks!
<Time`s_Witness> i think it might be related to having changed screen resolution during last session
<guntbert> dgrant: you're welcome :-)
<gbear> ARGH!!!!....
<Diverdude> Jamed, ahh that returns a whole bunch of tex-lives in different languages
<guntbert> H3331: yes
<wfoster> I need some help please. I have just plugged in a monitor to my eeePC 901 9" netbook and the max resolution for my external screen is 800x600. Can I change that to 1680x1050 please?
<Time`s_Witness> can someone help me out restore GUI please? :X
<Jamed> Diverdude: for basic installation install "texlive", for full (with ALL languages) install "texlive-full"
<FromTheRedCarpet> dgrant: sudo users-admin
<gbear> wfoster: check if the eeepc's graphics can support that resolution
<wfoster> gbear: How? :L
<gbear> google
<rampage73> anybody ?
<guntbert> !gksudo | FromTheRedCarpet dgrant
<rampage73> ok need help with grub2 apparently , i have ubuntu karmic installed on ext4 fs and just installed windows 7 (job requirement) now i have tried and failed to reinstall grub correctly and all i get on boot is the grub command line
<ubottu> FromTheRedCarpet dgrant: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<inquizikiller> i need to unisntal windows XP
<always_smile> gadget3000: how I may remove the ntfs partition,how can i reach it,what's the gprated?
<Diverdude> Jamed, yikes 1.1 GB
<dgrant> guntbert: FromTheRedCarpet: I was missing the gnome-system-tools package for some reason
<Jamed> Diverdude: yeah texlive is huge
<inquizikiller> how do i erase windows xp??
<guntbert> dgrant: that explains it :-)
<Diverdude> Jamed, so you have installed this emacs extension to tex also?
<Jamed> Diverdude: yes
<FromTheRedCarpet> guntbert: ubottu: great catch... thanks...
<antoine_> Is it possible to force an install of a deb  that uses the i386 arch on a amd64 box?
<yamichi> anybody wanna have a look at my error output from my terminal about my poopy adapter?
<yamichi> http://etherpad.com/nYC6sliLPm
<guntbert> FromTheRedCarpet: :-)
<Anril> is it normal for /dev/md0 to be clean after a forced reboot without resyncing?
<Jamed> Diverdude: if you want to use emacs to edit .tex files its essential for syntax hilighting and so on
<Diverdude> Jamed, ahhh very nice
<gadget3000> always_smile: it will be easier to do this in livecd, saves installing gparted. in livecd you go to System>admin>gparted. Check  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/  for manuals
<Diverdude> Jamed, that is my intended plan yes
<Time`s_Witness> hey. i got a problem. last time i rebooted ubuntu, it didnt want to reboot the normal way, so i did "sudo reboot". now each time i try to login, after inserting login data, the screen goes black, and back to login screen. I think this might be related to having changed screen resolution last session. How can GUI be restored please ? :X
<andrew__> Hi all. could someone help me with a slow internet connection problem? I am paying for 20/15 connection speeds from my ISP and am getting 3/5 while others in my house get 18/15. I have changed the settings in /etc/resolv.conf to include my ISP's DNS servers IP addy's. I have also used a tool from speedguide.net that suggests that it my be my TCP/IP setting.
<Jamed> Diverdude: i thought so, thats why i suggested it :)
<wfoster> gbear: I couldn
<wfoster> gbear: I couldn
<Diverdude> Jamed, hehehe :D
<wfoster> gbear: I couldn't find the resolution.
<Diverdude> Jamed, ill install that one after texlive
<guntbert> Time`s_Witness: boot into recovery mode, there select "repair X" (or so)
<CkhiKuzad> who can i thank for the ability to have workspaces in gnome?
<Diverdude> Jamed, any adviced on how to get started on using emacs?
<Time`s_Witness> guntbert, i have boot into recovery mode and repaired.. everything i saw there :s i.. think. even grub xD i'll try once again tho. thank you :)
<Time`s_Witness> brb
<elaijsa> my file transfer rate is limited by 5.6 kb/sec with amsn. what could be the reason?
<Jamed> Diverdude: i have some reference carrds, but i dont know where i got them. you might google emacs reference card and auctex reference card for some key-combinations
<Jamed> Diverdude: http://refcards.com/docs/gildeas/gnu-emacs/emacs-refcard-a4.pdf
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<H3331> Everytime the terminal asks me for my password the computer refuses to let me type in anything
<Diverdude> Jamed, ahhh cool
<Jamed> Diverdude: an heres the other one: http://wwwcdf.pd.infn.it/localdoc/tex-ref.ps.gz
<ActionParsnip> H3331: it is accepting what you type, it just gives no feedback
<CShadowRun> H3331: no it doesn't, it just doesn't show you typing your password, it's a security feature
<guntbert> H3331: type right away - the key strokes are not shown but registered
<ActionParsnip> H3331: it hides the length of the password
<always_smile> gadget3000: but what do you mean by 'live cd'?
<FromTheRedCarpet> Does anyone have an opinion on NFS vs. SAMBA for sharing btwn Ubuntu clients
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: hur hur, you said stroke
<Diverdude> Jamed, sweet indeed
<gadget3000> always_smile: in which case 'sudo apt-get install gparted' will be easier
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: I beg your pardon?
<janisozaur> can I use logical "or" in rhytmbox's search field?
<ActionParsnip> FromTheRedCarpet: samba will allow any future windows systems to easily access the share
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: its a beavis and butthead tribute
<freeride> Guys, please advice a software for diary
<dmj7261> so it appears to have started working again.  The frustrating thing is that it unmounts, refuses to remount, then lets you do it after some random period.
<always_smile> so gadget3000 i need to do only this command: gadget3000 in which case 'sudo apt-get install gparted' ,is  that enough??
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: sorry, still no idea what you are talking about ??
<Diverdude> Jamed, 50% of texlive downloaded :)
<ActionParsnip> freeride: what sort of diary?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: if you havent seen the show you wont get it, ont seat it
<janisozaur> freeride: apt-cache search diary
<Jamed> Diverdude: you definately have a faster internet connection than me :)
<FromTheRedCarpet> ActionParsnip: right, but I've seen a few posts regarding slower connections than with NFS?
<freeride> ActionParsnip day1 I got up at 7, wen to school at 8 etc
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: ok :-)
<janisozaur> freeride: then "apt-cache show <pkgname>"
<gadget3000> always_smile: do that to install gparted then do SYstem>admin>gparted etc etc
<ActionParsnip> freeride: like a calendar diary to remind you whats going on, or one to write like a journal?
<ga> italiani
<ActionParsnip> FromTheRedCarpet: works fine here
<janisozaur> !it | ga
<ubottu> ga: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<freeride> ActionParsnip: no, what has been
<freeride> janisozaur "apt-cache show <pkgname>" ???
<FromTheRedCarpet> So are the posts about NFS being faster than SAMBA legit?
<F3ar> <F3ar> K
<F3ar> <F3ar> So
<F3ar> <F3ar> The error I'm getting when I try to install Wine is "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."
<F3ar> <F3ar> What to do?
<F3ar> <F3ar> I've already deleted and readded the thing in the software sources
<FloodBot3> F3ar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<F3ar> <F3ar> Also - I'm on Ubuntu 9.10
<drewsus> okay so, I have a problem. Im using 9.10 and sometimes I lose my theme/icons to what seems to be a very default one (which also has sounds enabled when clicking on things). Windows in nautilus look more akin to what you would see if you were the Root user. What seems to fix this is "killall nautilus && nautilus" and then changing to another theme then back to my original. Any ideas? here is a post with a screen shot and some commen
<drewsus> ts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8492496
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<janisozaur> freeride: substitue <pkgname> with the name of a package you'd found using search action
<z3rongod_> Can someone please help me find a way to use a CD/DVD to boot from USB external HDD? I've got ubuntu on my external HDD and i can't see it in windows
<ActionParsnip> !info almanah | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: almanah (source: almanah): application to ease management of a personal diary. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1 (karmic), package size 103 kB, installed size 544 kB
<z3rongod_> in BIOS*
<Diverdude> Jamed, hehe...well its not that fast actually....what do you use tex for anyway?
<z3rongod_> Asusteck does not have any drivers to update bios so i can boot from USB
<always_smile> gadget3000: does ubuntu have tools to fix problems with system like safe mode in windows?
<janisozaur> freeride: so, if you want to know more about "almanah", you'd type "apt-cache show almanah"
<freeride> janisozaur i wish i knew this package name)))
<Jamed> Diverdude: everything :), i even uninstalled openoffice
<gadget3000> always_smile: recovery mode. It should be on your grub menu
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: windows can't read ext2 or ext3 without help from: www.fs-driver.org
<H3331> What does that mean?
<janisozaur> freeride: "apt-cache search diary"
<Diverdude> Jamed, haha nice :D
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<Nith> F3ar: Edit --> Fix broken packages
<velociostrich> When you boot up, you'll be presented with a boot list
<freeride> ActionParsnip, janisozaur thank guys a lot!!!!
<velociostrich> that's GRUB
<Nith> F3ar: and be watchful of it's suggestions
<ActionParsnip> H3331: what does what mean?
<velociostrich> you might have to press 'escape' to see it, if you only have Ubuntu installed ,for example
<FromTheRedCarpet> Any truth to NFS being faster/more secure than SAMBA for file sharing?
<janisozaur> can I use logical "or" in rhytmbox's search field?
<H3331> compressed data  are not written to the terminal.
<seyfarth__> Hey guys, how do I set Picasa as the default photo manager in 9.10 NBR?
<Diverdude> Jamed, you write articles?
<F3ar> Nith, where is this "edit"
<guntbert> !ot | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nith> F3ar: the message you wrote looked it was from synaptic, I guess I made that assumption
<skellington> im sorry, but why does dropbox start when i sudo nautilus?
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip: I'm on windows right now because i can't acces ubuntu that's installed on the USB HDD. I will only be able to have connected to the machine the USB external HDD and a CD/DVDrom
<Diverdude> sorry
<Jamed> Diverdude: no, mostly stuff for school, like handouts
<Time`s_Witness> guntbert - didn't work. it has no repair X, in fact, it has just repair broken paackages, and repair grub
<Time`s_Witness> S:
<always_smile> gadget3000: Im running many windows at the time,,they're taking big space of  the panel,is there a way to keep them vertical?
<gadget3000> seyfarth__: go to tools, options, file types and select the formats you want picasa to be default for
<gbear> anyone able to help me mount my /boot
<F3ar> Nith, http://f3ar.hobo-studios.org/image.php?p=ubuntu
<guntbert> skellington: sudo nautilus is double wrong - don't run nautilus with root privileges and only use gksuso with GUI apps
<guntbert> skellington: sudo nautilus is double wrong - don't run nautilus with root privileges and only use gksudo with GUI apps
<gadget3000> always_smile: use the second desktop, its the 2nd icon in the bottom right hand corner
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: if you bot to liveCD, The live session will be able to read and write both ntfs and ext3/2/4 (more flexible than stagnant windows) so you can copy any data you like
<skellington> gksuso?
<velociostrich> is there a difference between gksu and gksudo, or is one just a soft link to another?
<velociostrich> s/another/the other
<guntbert> Time`s_Witness: did you scroll down too?
<skellington> oh gksudo.
<seyfarth__> gadget3000: Okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> velociostrich: try: file `which gksudo`
<EricTheHax> when blender crashes, if i kill it, it still shows up in the window list buttons and will take focus as if maximized. this happened after upgrade and i cant fix it. might need to fix that bug in the next ubuntu
<skellington> guntbert: why?
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip i don't understand what data copy has to do with booting into ubuntu ?
<always_smile> the one saying click to start dragging ubuntu gadget3000?
<guntbert> !gksudo | skellington
<ubottu> skellington: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<velociostrich> oh okay :)
<velociostrich> gksudo -> gksu
<Nith> F3ar: click ok and close all of that, click system --> Administration --> Synaptic package manager
<Nith> F3ar: In synaptic, edit --> fix broken packages
<gadget3000> always_smile: if you hover over it, it says current workspace
<skellington> guntbert thank you ill try that out from now on
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: I assumed as you are trying to access the data in windows, that you were trying to get at the data
<Nith> F3ar: atleast that's how I'd do it
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip i'm trying to boot into ubuntu to use the installed dd_rescue on a broken HDD
<EricTheHax> and probably no one saw what i said about crashed applications not disappearing when killed
<Time`s_Witness> guntbert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324493, apparently there's no repair X in 9.10 :X
<ActionParsnip> Nith: or you can just run: sudo apt-get -f install     easier to advise too in IRC
<Time`s_Witness> i didnt seem to recognize we could scroll down
<guntbert> skellington: it might be, that you messed with some session data that way
<gadget3000> always_smile: I need to brb. I wont be long
<z3rongod_> But i can't boot to ubuntu as it's on USB hdd, and bios does not have the option to boot from USB devices, nor does an update exist for the bios to offer this feature.
<Nith> ActionParsnip: wasnt sure the syntax using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: can do that in liveCD too ;)
<skellington> guntbert, so i screwed something up. wonderful.
<ActionParsnip> Nith: every day is a school day
<always_smile> ok gadget3000,thank you very much
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip How ?
<Nith> F3ar: you do have to close that window that add repository btw
<z3rongod_> I did install ubuntu using the CD on the same machine, it saw my external usb hdd
<Time`s_Witness> guntbert: is what they suggest in that link i typed safe to do for my case?
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: same as if you'd booted to the USB, just runs a little slower
<Diverdude> Jamed, nice...98% now
<gbear> ok... no one can help me with my first issue... how about an easier one... I can't find a list of the grub-rescue> commands anywhere... can anyone find a list?
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip isn't it possible to boot into the USB using the livecd?
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<z3rongod_> as it sees the USB hdd?
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: you can chroot to the installed system
<Jamed> Diverdude: wow, it took me more than 1 hour to download all the texlive packages
<watr> has anyone successfully setup "PLACES" to access a samba share on OSX using a login/password?
<gbear> I can't find a list of the grub-rescue> commands anywhere... can anyone find a list?
<gbear> I can't find a list of the grub-rescue> commands anywhere... can anyone find a list?
<Diverdude> Jamed, im fetching 500 Kb/s
<guntbert> Time`s_Witness: just checking something
<Time`s_Witness> sure
<z3rongod_> "chroot"ing would boot up the installed ubuntu on the USB device?
<Jamed> Diverdude: nice speed
<gbear> I can't find a list of the grub-rescue> commands anywhere... can anyone find a list?
<gbear> I can't find a list of the grub-rescue> commands anywhere... can anyone find a list?
<Nith> gbear: stop flooding
<nute> !repeat | gbear
<Diverdude> Jamed, got same speed up also
<ubottu> gbear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fool__> anyone know how to roll back the last flash update ?
<fool__> anyone know how to roll back the last flash update ?
<Diverdude> Jamed, 40USD a month
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: it will mean the terminal will use the files and settings in the system installed usb system
<gbear> Nith: nute:  Can you help me troubleshoot a /boot issue.  It fails to grub-rescue on boot and when I use a live cd and try to mount it says "unrecognized filesystem"
<watr> anyone know howto setup "PLACES" to access a samba share using a login/password?
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip can you tell me a brief example of how can i use the dd_rescue installed on the USB hdd ?
<gbear> Nith: nute:  Been asking for hours...
<nute> When I try to connect to my nx server I get "Cannot initiliaze the display service". How do I fix this?
<Nith> gbear: I'm sorry but usually I dig myself deeper before I dig myself out of those ones
<LjL> gbear: you've been *flooding* for hours, yes.
<always_smile> I got downloaded VLC  plugin for firefox,but now I need to know how can I make it default player for firefox audio&video files,thanks
<velociostrich> gbear: how did you try to mount it?
<Jamed> Diverdude: wow, i pay the same in euro in germany and have less than half your downspeed, not to mention the slooooow upspeed
<FromTheRedCarpet> just read another good post on how NFS was slower than SAMBA... So confused now...
<gbear> sudo mount /dev/sda5
<gbear> velociostrich:
<guntbert> Time`s_Witness: it seems you are right - the option is gone - as long as you create backup-files I'd say everything is safe - try it and don't worry you can always revert from the backup copy
<velociostrich> maybe you have to explicitly specify the fstype?
<velociostrich> like sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<Anril> is it normal for /dev/md0 to be clean after a forced reboot without resyncing?
<nute> Is there any other option besides nx or vnc for remote desktop?
<Diverdude> Jamed, nice...but generally in DK the internet is quite fast and quite cheap
<Nith> gbear: and you'll need to make the mount point and include one if it's a livecd
<gbear> velociostrich: its a /boot partition... I want to try and restore the mount point for it but don't know how
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: dd_resue takes a block device and makes an image, dd will stop if it gets an issue, dd_rescue doesnt care. You can dd_rescure the USB device and make the detination be the NTFS partition (assuming there is enough space). You can then fsck the image and mount it to read its data
<cwillu> gbear, are you still on the old grub, or are you using grub 2?
<gbear> cwillu:  new grub (1.97)
<ActionParsnip> FromTheRedCarpet: its all down to settings dude, the defaults in samba are pretty good
<cwillu> gbear, (forgive the repetition) you can mount it from a live cd?
<nute> How do I start vino through ssh?
<Diverdude> Jamed, heh the actual install and unpacking properly takes longer than the d/l
<seyfarth__> how do i force ubuntu to mount my digital camera? picasa can't find it.
<FromTheRedCarpet> ActionParsnip: Is there any less security with SAMBA than NFS?
<velociostrich> does anyone know why when I ssh into my server and try to turn it off with 'sudo shutdown -P' it doesn't power off?
<gadget3000> always_smile: I'm back
<gbear> cwillu: yes
<velociostrich> If I hook up a monitor to it, it gives me the same screen as if I had booted up and chose recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> FromTheRedCarpet: you can setup authentication using smbpasswd so users will need to authenticate and you can also control what they acess based on their username
<always_smile> welcome back gadget3000:)
<ActionParsnip> seyfarth__: if you run: sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partition?
<cwillu> gbear, you know how to chroot into your installation from a live cd?
<always_smile> gadget3000: I got downloaded VLC  plugin for firefox,but now I need to know howto  can make it default player for firefox audio&video files,thanks
<gbear> cwillu:  let me take a look at the man page... brb
<nute> How do I start vino through ssh?
<Jamed> Diverdude: damned :D, but installing texlive usually takes a long time, because the indexing of the fonts is done after installing every single font package
<Diverdude> Jamed, ok...what was the name of the emacs tex extension again?
<cwillu> gbear, wait
<Anril> velociostrich: have you tried 'sudo poweroff'?
<Jamed> Diverdude: auctex
<gbear> cwillu: k
<velociostrich> no
<velociostrich> that might work
<_GoRDoN_> Hi
<velociostrich> can't try it now, but thanks
<Diverdude> Jamed, hehe all installation and d/l done already :D
<cwillu> gbear, are you in the livecd right now?
<gbear> cwillu: yes
<arghh2d2> always_smile: maybe just restart ff
<FromTheRedCarpet> ActionParsnip: nice. thanks...
<cwillu> gbear, check your pm's
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Anril> velociostrich i'm guessing it will probably give the same problem since it will call the same low level script, but give it a try anyway
<gadget3000> always_smile: I'm not a user of firefox but I imagine it's under options, extentions, or something. Possibly about:extensions in address bar
<gdiz> is there a way in shell to tell flash in a web browser to go to fullscreen?
<gbear> cwillu: private messages?
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: its in the repo
<nute> ActionParsnip: 94.76.254.83
<velociostrich> Anril: hrm maybe, I'll try
<velociostrich> (later, that is)
<nute> How do I start vino through ssh?
<rodrigo> t
 * cwillu pings gbear again
<ActionParsnip> nute: ?
<Anril>  does anyone know whether the linux md raid5 should be checking / resynching after a reboot? I'm coming from a windows environment where any unplanned reboot caused the software raid to resync the whole drive. My ubuntu box froze up just now and now it booted and the raid is apparently clean, and fsck says its clean. Is this expected? There was no heavy disk activity going on at the time of the freeze.
<nute> ActionParsnip: How do I start vino through ssh?
<Diverdude> Jamed, so i just install auctex, and then it manages to merge together with emacs itself and all that?
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip: This is how i planned it out: 1 Broken 80GB HDD with 2 partitions NTFS (C:\ and D:\) in the freezer; 1 external HDD with ubuntu and dd_rescue on it. Use command "sudo fdisk -l" to see what parittions i have. Then use this: dd_rescue -n /dev/hdb1 /dev/hda
<gbear> not getting anything...  but I also have no clue how to use evolution
<always_smile> so what search engine do you use yourself gadget3000 then?
<ghostlines> I'm trying to make a star-stop-daemon script for an app but I'm getting an --make-pidfile command not found error. Any ideas?
<z3rongod_> then ddrecover -dr3 /dev/hdb1 /dev/hda
<gbear> cwillu:  how do I kick off a pm?
<seyfarth__> ActionParsnip: nope. nautilus finds it, but its not in the actual file system - "gphoto2://[usb:001,004]/" ?
<Jamed> Diverdude: yes, if you edit a -tex file with emacs, auctex should be loaded automaticly
<gadget3000> always_smile: I used to use bing but I've recently transferred to google. We should speak about this on #ubuntu-uk because it's off topic
<_GoRDoN_> What might cause audio and video to be out of sync in vlc, mplayer and totem.
<ActionParsnip> nute: sudo apt-get install vino*     if it doesnt start try running: sudo /etc/init.d/vino start     if you are on LAN, you can use X forwarding
<arghh2d2> gbear: what irc client are you using?
<cwillu> gbear, /m name message
<Dravekx_> question: i want to add FTP access to my personal server so I can update files from filezilla. I have openssh installed. anyone know how to set this up?
<gadget3000> _GoRDoN_: A rubbish media file
<ActionParsnip> seyfarth__: fine, add it to your favourites
<gbear> arghh2d2: cwillu:  got it... using evolution... was using webchat but they said to use something real... this was the only thing on the live cd
<Jamed> Diverdude: please ignore my typos, im a bit tired :)
<velociostrich> well, you can ssh into a remote machine on the same local network by using ssh very easily
<Diverdude> Jamed, nice....all is done....now i just need to get started using emacs with latex hehe
<Diverdude> ls
<velociostrich> I think it's just ssh ipaddress
<velociostrich> that's assuming that you have the same username on both machines
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: check     man dd_rescue    but yeah you can spit the resulting file to the ntfs, you could even use foremost to just search for file types on the USB and extract them to the ntfs
<_GoRDoN_> Those files worked when I was using 9.04 but after I updated to 9.10 this problem started presenting
<nute> ActionParsnip: sudo: /etc/init.d/vino: command not found
<guntbert> velociostrich: or ssh -l user ipaddress
<rodrigo> hi... anyone know of any good system redundancy link?
<ActionParsnip> nute: is vino installed?
<rodrigo> redundancy of link 2
<ActionParsnip> nute: i dont use vino, i think vnc is a bit vulgar
<nute> ActionParsnip: vino is already the newest version.
<Diverdude> Jamed, so I just go $ emacs myfile.tex ?
<Jamed> Diverdude: yes, that should do it
<rodrigo> with iprouter2 works well?
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip: The problematic HDD is not the USB external one
<Shwack> I accidentally deleted the first entry in Xchat: user Defined Commands.  Can anybody please tell me the first entry? I cannot find on google
<ActionParsnip> z3rongod_: whichever you'll still need the right command synatax ;)
<rodrigo> please someone help me?
<Diverdude> Jamed, nice....highlight is loaded in emacs
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: I already insalled it,but how can I set it to be my default player for audio &vedio files?
<Diverdude> Jamed, so i guess auctex works
<z3rongod_> ActionParsnip can you tell me exactly how i can run the dd_rescue software that's saved on the USB hdd using the livecd ?
<Jamed> Diverdude: yeah, since you have hilighting, auctex works
<Diverdude> awesome
<always_smile> what you mean by repo ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: it will be used automagically in firefox, make sure you have no other video plugin packages installed ( i believe ubuntu shiops with some totem mozilla plugin package). try: dpkg -l | grep mozilla
<Dravekx_> whats the best ftp client for ubuntu server?
<[Spooky]> Anyone here use Empathy?
<Dravekx_> proftpd?
<ActionParsnip> !repo | always_smile
<ubottu> always_smile: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dravekx_> which is better: vsftpd or proftpd?
<Blue1> Dravekx_: I use vsftp but I think it's a pref. thing
<Anril>  does anyone know whether the linux md raid5 should be checking / resynching after a reboot? I'm coming from a windows environment where any unplanned reboot caused the software raid to resync the whole drive. My ubuntu box froze up just now and now it booted and the raid is apparently clean, and fsck says its clean. Is this expected? There was no heavy disk activity going on at the time of the freeze.
<mneptok> Dravekx_: ae you trying to run a public server, or just access for those with actual accounts on the machine?
<el_compA> Is there a program in Linux that does the same thing as teamviewer? ( remote desktop connection)
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx_: there is no BEST application for ANYTHING
<ingo_86> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx_: proftpd is a daemon (hence it ending in d)
<rodrigo> please someone help me?
<ingo_86> i have problems with pulseaudio and microphone on my ubuntu notebook
<ActionParsnip> !ftp  | Dravekx_
<ubottu> Dravekx_: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<conb123> Do MKV's work ok in ubuntu with vlc, if not which codecs do i need to make them work?
<ingo_86> the volume is always too low
<mneptok> conb123: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ingo_86> i'm using an intel audio card
<mneptok> conb123: that gets Matroska playback in Totem
<conb123> mneptok: Awesome thanks, also does that include ffdshow i couldn't find it in the repositories
<Daifan> ingo_86: is your driver installed correctly?
<mneptok> conb123: ffdshow is Windows-only
<ingo_86> Daifan: it's a new intallation of ubuntu
<rodrigo> ingo_86: you tried to configure the alsa?
<ingo_86> Daifan: everything works, i'm using pulseaudio and it's fine
<conb123> mneptok: Oh really, i'd always thought it had started as a unix thing, oh well, thanks
<ingo_86> Daifan: i noticed that inside alsamixer i haven't any capture device
<mneptok> conb123: ffdshow enables MP$ playback in DirectShow (WMP, WinAMP) players.
<sebsebseb> hi
<Daifan> ingo_86: but its too soft?
<ingo_86> Daifan: however, i can record
<conb123> mneptok: Ahhh
<ingo_86> Daifan: yes, absolutely
<mneptok> conb123: Linux does not use anything DirectShow. so it's like asking "where do i install the hay and oats in my jet plane to get it to move?" ;)
<el_compA> Anyone know of a good remote desktop connection app?
<MatBoy> is there still no other package management tool like landscape ?
<Time`s_Witness> guntbert: ok, i'll try now. thanks :)
<gbear_> cwillu: so... empathy just crashed on me... back to webchat
<Daifan> ingo_86: i recommend resetting up your alsa server
<conb123> mneptok: Ahaha, sorry i'm pretty new to this stuff
<Blue1> el_compA: vnc
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: :do you think you can check this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/340787/
<mneptok> conb123: no worries. everyone's new at some point.
<conb123> mneptok: Anyway i can watch futurama now, thanks for your help
<Daifan> ingo_86: first do "aplay -l" and see if you have the right driver
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: looks fine, run: gksudo gparted   and you can partition as you need
<ingo_86> Daifan: i have alc660 analog
<ingo_86> Daifan: and  alc660 digital
<ingo_86> Daifan: and a modem
<rodrigo> Anybody know a way to balance the link?
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: how can I run run: gksudo gparted,thanks!
<MatBoy> mhh I need some packagemanagement tool, but not landscape :)
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: press alt+f2
<Daifan> ingo_86: follow this to see if it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+drivers
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: then paste the command
<llua> how do i find out if my wireless connection is using 802.11b or g?
<ingo_86> Daifan: thank you
<always_smile> thank you ActionParsnip,now where can I find windows7,how may i remove it,thank you
<ActionParsnip> llua: sudo iwconfig   may tell you
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kmiller> where can I get some straight talk about 9.10 issues?  My old athlon box just doesn't like it.  Do I have to downgrade 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: you will need to delete the partition it resides on, this will destroy ALL data on the partition so you are on your own dude
<canthus13> How do you give read/write access to a directory (And it's children) to a specific user?
<sebsebseb> kmiller: Ok what's not working?  Also have you tried an older version of Ubuntu on there, or even another distro?
<ActionParsnip> kmiller: ask and the channel will reply, 9.04 stil has 10 months support
<sebsebseb> !details |  kmiller
<ubottu> kmiller: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: but I"m not sure which partition windows is located @?
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: then run: sudo fdisk -l   this may help
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: tread very carefully
<sebsebseb> kmiller: How much RAM?  How old is the computer? etc
<xenos1> Hello
<sebsebseb> xenos1: hi
<Dravekx_> ok so: vsftpd or proftpd? which is better?
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx_: neither is better, nor worse
<Blue1> Dravekx_: which ever you prefer...
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:   athlon 3000+ 1Gb ram.  older nvidia video card
<Diverdude> How do I copy/paste in emacs?
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx_: try both, those AREN'T ftp clients you know, those are ftp servers
<sebsebseb> kmiller: What are the actsaul problems you are having? What's not working when you try and do 9.10?
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:   tried several installs.   first a dist-upgrade, wouldn't even boot.   messed with grub, still fubared.   fresh install, network won't work, misc lockups
<mrbrdo> hey guys, after installing another OS, grub is broken. i am just wondering which partition should be set with BOOT flag for grub to work properly (after running also grub-install in livecd)?
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: ,there's nothing appears when I run:      sudo fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> kmiller: it's a lap top?
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:   negative
<sebsebseb> a desktop?
<Blue1> sebsebseb: for me - I get usb slow down, extra mount points, and incomplete task bars.
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  yes
<Time`s_Witness> last time i rebooted ubuntu, i had to force reboot by console - sudo reboot - because it wouldnt move. since then, when i want to login it goes blackscreen for a couple seconds, back to ubuntu logo and asks me login info once again. any tip on how to solve this please ?:X
<sebsebseb> kmiller: ok a little odd then since desktops tend to work well with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> kmiller: however there are issues with 9.10,  where things that used to just work in 9.04, don't in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> kmiller: tried some bootoptions?
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  yeah, a vm at work dist-upgraded just fine.
<andrew__> Hi all. could someone help me with a slow internet connection problem? I am paying for 20/15 connection speeds from my ISP and am getting 3/5 while others in my house get 18/15. I have changed the settings in /etc/resolv.conf to include my ISP's DNS servers IP addy's. I have also used a tool from speedguide.net that suggests that it my be my TCP/IP setting.
<z3yo> irc:/irc.otaku-irc.fr/db-fr
<sebsebseb> kmiller: right, but that's a vm,  not a psyical install
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  yes, tried various combo's of disabling apci
<Blue1> andrew__: you should first contact your isp
<sebsebseb> kmiller: You had problems on the Live CD, and installed anyway or?
<canthus13> Blue1: His ISP will likely say that they're not compatible with linux and hang up.
<andrew__> Blue1: done that...once i say Ubuntu they cant help me
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  this particular machine has been running ubuntu since 7.something, so specific to 9.10.
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  live cd wouldn't even boot
<canthus13> andrew__: Are you sharing this connection between everyone in your house?
<sebsebseb> kmiller: oh right so 9.10 isn't on there then?
<Blue1> canthus13: ahh the cox connection -- yeah I forgot my bank told me the same thing....
 * canthus13 isn't really supposed to, but supports linux as best as he can.
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  it is actually now, but network doesn't work and it freezes randomly
<darkurza88> how do i connect to rizon.net?
<darkurza88> does anyone know the connect command?
<Blue1> darkurza88: http://www.rizon.net ?
<sebsebseb> kmiller: oh right hmm,  on the other computer a desktop, the ethernet woudn't work in 8.10.  also I remember when someone came in here who had been using a printer since like 7.10, but then in 9.10 it  won't work.
<darkurza88> i wanna connect to it with xchat
<darkurza88> i'm new to linux so i'm not quite sure how to get around
<andrew__> Blue1: yes...we use cable modem/router that we distribute access with
<Blue1> darkurza88: you'll need the irc server name
<Time`s_Witness> Blue1: /server -m irc.rizon.net, -m flag for new window, not getting disconnected from here. this is for mIRC
<Time`s_Witness> try your luck
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  are you aware if canonical is going to come out with a new 9.10 release to address these issues?
<ActionParsnip> mirc? yuck
<Time`s_Witness> yea im having some problems in linux
<Blue1> arrghhh
<Apex> What is the status on exchange 2007 and evolution?
<Time`s_Witness> trying to get help here but guess its too new version around xD
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: are you still there?
<Time`s_Witness> last time i rebooted ubuntu, i had to force reboot by console - sudo reboot - because it wouldnt move. since then, when i want to login it goes blackscreen for a couple seconds, back to ubuntu logo and
<CrAzE124> Hi all. having a little GRUB problem, someone willing to help?
<sebsebseb> kmiller: I think put 9.04 on, or another distro.  There seem to be some issues in 9.10 that are effecting you, that should be fixed for 10.04 (April 2010) the next Long Term Support.  Also I am not sure which issues exactly, but if you have a look at the release notes for 9.10 their might be something relevant.
<ActionParsnip> Time`s_Witness: too new version of what?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  kmiller
<ubottu> kmiller: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Spudster> Question for anyone: I have a program that works great when run from an interactive SSH session, but doesn't work from a non-interactive session such as init.d or even a php exec() call..  The output from non-interactive scripts is totally blank, any ideas what I could check?  The script I am running is a DrQueue Master node startup command.  (Ubuntu 9.04)
<Blue1> Time`s_Witness: your nick is very hard to deal with -- but that's my missue
<Time`s_Witness> asking me login info again
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: its a ` not a '
<Kamokow> I just heard, is it true that GNOME is going proprietary?
<Time`s_Witness> ActionParsnip: of ubuntu xD
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: yeah got that - but it's still painful
<andrew__> Blue1: yes...we use cable modem/router that we distribute access with
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: do you mean lucid?
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  thank you.  I have trolled the forums for a while but never found anything relevant to my specific issues.   I am looking forward to 10.04, but that's a ways away.  I guess I will just downgrade for the meantime
<sebsebseb> kmiller: trolled the forums? :D
<Xodiac> can someone help me find a im that is crossplatform and with video chat
<Blue1> andrew__: how many computers involved?
<Times_Witness> i don't know.  9.10. something broke and i have no idea how to fix :X im new to linux
<andrew__> Blue1: mine is the only one that has an issue
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: karmic isnt overly new
<Blue1> Times_Witness: what's broke?
<kmiller> @sebsebseb:  hehee, I meant like trolling the oceans.  :)  thanks for your input
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: tell us what happens after logon all on one line
<sebsebseb> kmiller: You meant searched the forums?
<Blue1> andrew__: well what's running on your machine?  (hint top)
<Times_Witness> last time i rebooted ubuntu, i had to force reboot by console - sudo reboot - because it wouldnt move. since then, when i want to login it goes blackscreen for a couple seconds, back to ubuntu logo and then back to login screen asking me the info again. and again. and again
<Xodiac> can someone help me find a im that is crossplatform and with video chat
<hdtdi> hey dudes.. when i use netstat -tap to see some host i have establish a connection.. it shows only the half of the name.. can i expend the foreign adress cell (or whatever is called)
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: could you check this and let me know: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340793/
<Blue1> Xodiac: kopete?
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: sounds like your video drivers are faulty
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: boot to recovery root colnsole and run: lspci | grep -i vga
<ratapoil> what would be a quick shell command to check out how much free space I have in /home ?
<Xodiac> Blue1: it is good with video
<Blue1> Xodiac: it seems to work well
<maco> ratapoil: d -h
<maco> ratapoil: df -h, sorry
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: you just have 2 kernels installed, this is fine
<Xodiac> Blue1: nice thanks man
<Blue1> Xodiac: try cheese first to see what the picture looks like -
<Xodiac> Blue1: k
<Times_Witness> hum. okay, ActionParsnip.  be right back then
<ratapoil> thanks, maco!
<Leoneof`> last news is..Gnome will split off from gnu?
<andrew__> Blue1: nothing cept xchat and system monitor
<Blue1> Leoneof`: yeah a rumour
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Leoneof`
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: what you mean by kernels,versions of ubuntu maybe?
<ubottu> Leoneof`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Leoneof`: yeah and KDE will drop the K or whatever, but  yep ActionParsnip  is right, that's all off topic for in here
<Blue1> andrew__: hmm I don't run the system monitor - try it without that running.
<Leoneof`> :(
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: you have 2 kernels, the updater doesnt remove the old kernels when a new one is installed. Ive seen systems with 6 kernels
<ian-laptop> t.com
<always_smile> i tried to run    sudo fdisk -l  many times ActionParsnip,but nothing happens?
<gunner85> evening all
<andrew__> Blue1: its the same...oh...this is a new install of 9.10 so there isnt a whole lot that ive dont to the OS yet
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: its a terminal command, it will show the partitions available
<MatBoy> mhh I should have a php based apt-get app
<Blue1> andrew__: this sound super dumb - but it's happened - have you tried switching ethernet cables?
<jtapio> Hello!
<jtapio> U910 and no suspend.
<andrew__> Blue1: yes and i have also used my wireless card instead of cat5
<jtapio> machine always turns of when trying to suspend.
<andrew__> Blue1: same results
<Blue1> andrew__: private messge ok?
<andrew__> Blue1: sure
<ubunewbu> Hi! I tried googling but didn't find anything on the subject. So where do all files get installed in Ubuntu/Linux? I want to ask this because when I uninstall an application with Ubuntu Software Center, I want the application's traces to be deleted too (no empty folders ANYWHERE! Not even a marking in any text file of its existence)
<Times_Witness> ActionParsnip: the following line is printed, on lcpci:  01:00. VGA compatilble controller: ATI technologies Inc RV670PRO (Radeon HD 3850)
<Apex> ubunewbu: If u do apt-get remove -purge everything gets removed
<ubunewbu> For example in Windows I always have to run regedit and delete it from LOCAL and USER directories and delete empty folders from My Documents and Program Files. And perhaps Temp and Windows folders. How do you do this in Linux?
<Apex> ubunewbu: It's not Windows. The cfg's are usually stored in /etc
<ubunewbu> Apex: Even after I've uninstalled? I mean it was weird when I uninstalled Empathy and the "letter-icon" in the tray still had "Empathy", I clicked on it and WHAT THE BEEP?! It opened Empathy?! I deleted it!!! :O
<always_smile> ActionParsnip: why can't i see divisions into the partition like C,D,E? it shows dev/sda?
<Apex> ubunewbu: open up a terminal. Write sudo apt-get remove -purge empathy
<ubunewbu> Thank you =)
<M0D-1T> is there someone who talks American English or British English as native language here??
<Apex> ubunewbu: You need to have empathy installed first of course.
<microlith> M0D-1T: good chance of that, I'd imagine :)
<M0D-1T> microlith: do you?
<microlith> M0D-1T: considering I was born in the 'states I'd hope so :)
<ubunewbu> Apex: So technically its wise to uninstall stuff with that trick always? But how do I know the program's "short name"
<microlith> ubunewbu: I suggest using the Synaptic packagae manager, it's a little more windows-friendly
<ubunewbu> For example if it's a long program name... How do I know what to type in the terminal instead of empathy
<topo> Hi does any one know how to fix the artheros wifi module? ar5001 it's very unstable connection
<Apex> sudo apt-cache search "program name"
<rickabillie> Hi, I need help, a ntfs disk has a group of '49', i can only access it as root...
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: ok then uninstall the proprietary driver and reboot, your system wil use the open driver and should be ok
<ubunewbu> microlith: But there's Ubu Software Center :O And thanks for your advice :)
<mneptok> Apex: -sudo :)
<microlith> ubunewbu: yeah, never used it myself
<sebsebseb> topo: nope, but you could try ndiswrapper instead I guess
<hdtdi> hey dudes.. when i use netstat -tap to see some host i have establish a connection.. it shows only the half of the name.. can i expend the foreign adress cell (or whatever is called) to see the whole result
<Apex> ubunewbu: If u can use the terminal, do it. GUI = bloat.
<ActionParsnip> always_smile: drive letters are what windows uses, linux isnt windows, linux uses block devices and mount points
<microlith> Apex: hardly
<ubunewbu> Apex: As my nickname says... I'm a total newb and am avoiding anything that has to do with consoles/terminals. Used Windows for all my life
<ActionParsnip> ubunewbu: use tab completion
<mneptok> ubunewbu: well, not yet you haven't ;)
<always_smile> thanks ActionParsnipto be honest I"m still unable to find which partition windows occurs in,because it's not shown there in the list of partions?
<topo> sebsebseb: I was using the ath5 driver i hoped i could keep using open drivers
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: installing and removing programs using the terminal is rather easy
<Times_Witness> ActionParsnip: how can i do that ? :x Also, i did this to try to fix that issue, thinking it was X it was broken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324493, should i revert the original file back to there or leave that default one suggested in that thread?
<Apex> ubunewbu: Its better too learn to use the terminal in the beginning. Cause you get a feel of how stuff works.
<sebsebseb> topo: well yes that's the way to do it really, use open drivers,  ndiswrapper if no luck with that
<mneptok> always_smile: ls /dev/sd* && df -h
<mneptok> always_smile: which devices appear in the first command, but not in the second?
<sebsebseb> topo: Windows wireless drivers being used in a Linux distro, is a bit hmm
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: if you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file it will be used, you should specify the driver as vesa so that you will get an x server
<sebsebseb> topo: wireless  is slower than ethernet, and can be rather unreliable as well
<topo> sebsebseb: Yes specially when I can connect to the wifi but wont get acces to the web. weird?
<sal_> ubunewbu, you wont get far here w/o terminal ..
<microlith> sadly
<sebsebseb> topo: maybe it's not set up properly in Ubuntu,  and no I don't know enough about wireless in Ubuntu, to be able to help you find out or not, the bot link for wireless might be useful though
<Times_Witness> ActionParsnip: i had a  /etc/X11/xorg.conf first time i looked, i didn't create one from scratch. i had to delete some lines to get it just like that one though. My question is if i just keep it like that one in the thread, or if i should restore the backup
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  topo
<ubottu> topo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: try both, its free to try
<katycorp> hey guys, random vimrc question
<mneptok> microlith: do not diss the command line. it's a powerful and useful interface.
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: _make sure you specify the vesa driver so it doesnt try to load any wierd ati drivers
<microlith> mneptok: I won't argue that, but the fact that it is -essential- to do anything is discouraging
<katycorp> I used to have something in my vimrc (or maybe bashrc) that allowed for better mouse integration, such as changing the window size during a split screen, does anyone know what his would have been?
<trism> katycorp: perhaps set mouse=a
<microlith> and I'm the kind of person who cross-compiled gtk2/glade libraries for ARM
<Times_Witness> ActionParsnip: how do i do both: uninstal proprietary driver, and specify the vesa driver? I'm sorry i'm.. using linux for about a week now :p
<mneptok> microlith: IMO, the UNIX command line is a lot easier to learn than the Windows registry. and eventually anyone that wants to not have to reinstall Windows every 3 months has to use regedit.
<ubunewbu> But there should be a gui equivalent for each terminal command :) I know it's possible... it is in windows atleast
<Daimonic> most comon hex editor?
<Daimonic> or already installed on ubuntu 9.10
<sal_> ubunewbu, microlith https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<topo> ubottu: thx I've been there, tried everything i couldbut i'm to much of noob for some of the stuff
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubunewbu> and I think most stuff CAN be done with GUI in Ubuntu :P Atleast so far I think so
<katycorp> trism: ah I think that's it, thanks
<microlith> mneptok: I haven't had to use regedit to avoid reinstalling windows every 3 months
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: no certain things in Windows can only be done in the command prompt
<always_smile> mneptok: please check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340803/
<mneptok> ubunewbu: what's the Windows GUI that provides "fdisk /mbr"
<ubunewbu> what is fdisk? :F
<Daimonic> Is there a hex editor on ubuntu?or can anyone name one which is common?
<microlith> ghex2
<sal_> !fdisk
<iceroot> Daimonic: apt-cache search hex editor
<Daimonic> thanks
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: it's also much easier and faster to use the commands when installing programs from the repo.
<mneptok> always_smile: your Windows partition(s) are /dev/sda(1-6)
<jason81> hi there!!
<mneptok> always_smile: do you have GNOME installed?
<sebsebseb> !terminal | ubunewbu
<ubottu> ubunewbu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jason81> someone could suggest me how to set proxy system of usa
<always_smile> mneptok: what's Genome?how tomake sure I got it installed ,thanks
<mneptok> always_smile: do you have a GUI?
<sal_> ubunewbu, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Kamokow> always_smile: GNOME is the default gui system in ubuntu desktop
<always_smile> mneptok: I'm not sure,Im new here,Im nut sure about the terms
<sebsebseb> sal_: ubunewbu  that article is good,  Linux distros are not Windows.  Yes they aren't, but can be used instead of Windows for most computer tasks :)
<Times_Witness> GUI: graphic user interface. are you running linux in a console mode, or you do have a mouse pointer, a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: you will add a line in xorg.conf under the device section -0 Configured video device stating: Driver "vesa"    this will make it use that driver
<freeride> please help, how to use in the shell date???? I need to output smth like 20091211
<sebsebseb> sal_:  ubunewbu depending on the type of distro of course
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: you can use jockey-gtk or synaptic to remove the driver
<ubunewbu> Well... I think I can use linux without a single terminal command :D Just watch me
<LjL> Daimonic: beav, vche, lde, tweak, ht, hexcurse, hexer  —  GNOME: ghex, bless  —  KDE: khexedit
<ubunewbu> And GUI is easier ... it provides the "Are you sure?" questions before you do stuff and gives hints on what stuff is and pictures and all
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: well yes you can, as long as the hardware you want to use, works with the distro you gone for which is Ubuntu, and you don't want to do anything slightly more advanced
<ubunewbu> I mean it's easier to browse for sofware even that way than just "reading" black and white text
<freeride> how to use DATE command in the shell???? I need to output smth like 20091211
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: however sudo apt-get  install program  or  program 1 prgraom 2 etc isn't hard
<LjL> freeride: date +%Y%m%d
<trism> freeride: date +%Y%m%d
<trism> *is too slow*
<Times_Witness> ActionParsnip i dont know what is jockey, but about synaptic i dont think i can access it from console. supposing you dont know the name of the package/s of those drivers, do you know how can i get those so i can 'apt-get remove <driver>' ?
<ubunewbu> Is there documentation on where Ubuntu/Linux installs stuff when a program gets installed? I mean a complete list of directories. I know the purge command
<freeride> thanks a lot guys )))
<ubunewbu> but if I want to do it manually, graphically and with MORE WORK
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: and much quicker than first having to open up the software centre (assuming your on 9.10 if not add/remove)  or synaptic
<[[thufir]]> my kernel version is 2.6.28-16-generic , so I won't be effected by by bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/249340 during upgrade, will I?
<trism> ubunewbu: you can see where everything is installed with the command dpkg -L package_name
<always_smile> Kamokow: how I make sure I got gui or not?
<ubunewbu> But it's nice to browse for software like typing in "MSN" and it'll show them all and describe them and show picture :)
<mneptok> ubunewbu: you should use the package manager to delete packages. do not do it by hand.
<ActionParsnip> Times_Witness: yes thats why you need to edit xorg.conf FIRST so you get a desktop
<ubunewbu> mneptok: But it's nice to know how and I want to delete traces on all apps
<Admiral-Awesome> Hello, Is there an easy way to make the icons in menu only smaller
<ubunewbu> I never like it when a computer keeps track of program history
<mneptok> ubunewbu: sudo apt-get purge $PACKAGENAME
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: you can install more than one program like this. sudo apt-get install program1  program2 program3 program4  where than select each one individualley in a graphical program and tell it you want to install the program
<mneptok> ubunewbu: or use the "completely remove" option in Synaptic
<Kamokow> always_smile: If you have only text on your screen, its not gui, if you have images and stuff, like a taskbar, you have a gui
<ubunewbu> mneptok: Yes, but I want to do it like this:  Use the GUI to uninstall and then WITH THE GUI delete every file that is left. I have to know where they are first, so the dpkg is nice
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: silly tpeos or typing in wrong words by mistake even,  above where,  I put where, I meant to put rather
<mneptok> ubunewbu: if you do it by hand, the package management system will not know the app has been removed, and when an update comes out, will install that update. and the app is back on your system.
<Times_Witness> ActionParsnip ah. ok xD Thanks! on my way...
<[[thufir]]> I'm not finding good info on how to upgrade from cd :(     I prefer not fiddle with partitions
<mneptok> ubunewbu: sudo apt-get purge $PACKAGENAME
<mneptok> ubunewbu: that removes the app, all config files, everything.
<sebsebseb> mneptok: by hand, you don't mean using the terminal to remove the program, or?
<always_smile> Kamokow: yes I've got gui ,but why?
<sebsebseb> mneptok: ok that answers that
<sal_> ubunewbu, sebsebseb hope there are no proprietary drivers in your system!
<Kamokow> always_smile: Why what? Im confused?
<sebsebseb> sal_: normalley I wil install the propritary driver for my Nivida graphics card when on Ubuntu, but  I am using another distro at the moment,  and so maybe I don't have one installed,  don't need the propritary one right now anyway
<ubunewbu> one question is that when you purge... does the $ get used or capital letters?
<topo> Any idea about running the madwifi drivers in karmic
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: no
<xenos1> whats the best video card for dual display? One that is just straight out of the box autoconfigured by ubuntu?
<always_smile> you asking if i've got gui Kamokow?thanks for your help ,andit's much appreciated
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: sudo apt-get purge  packagename
<sal_> sebsebseb, not so much aimed at you .. ;-)
<ubunewbu> ty
<Kamokow> always_smile: Do you mind opening up a private message so its easier to talk?
<sebsebseb> sal_: ok
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: purge removes the config files as well, not just the program which is what happens when you do remove
<always_smile> no not at all Kamokow,it's pleasure
<jason81>  I need to change my Ip for whatch a film in streaming visibile only in USA someone can suggest me something
<eugene_bondarenk> hello, I went to "User and Groups", changed password to current user but that doesn't have any affect
<jason81>  I need to change my Ip for whatch a film in streaming visibile only in USA someone can suggest me something
<sal_> i like the gui too, but also like learning command line, and find it necessary
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: also programs have hidden folders in home with their program user data,  for example .mozilla is the Firefox profile, if you then remove that or move it some where else, and re open Firefox, it's like your using it for your first time in Ubuntu
<ubunewbu> How to get the numpad  "del" button to work? I tried making a custom hotkey ctrl+alt+del to open up "gnome-system-monitor" , didn't work but ctrl+alt+q worked...
<sebsebseb> sal_: the software centre in 9.10 is ok, it's going to improve a lot and replace Synaptic as well,  however commands are still a great way to install and remove programs
<eugene_bondarenk> also sudo passwd doesn't have any effect. I still have to use old password when I sudo
<ubunewbu> Thank you btw for helping me out so much :))) Some channels are like "gtfo" if you ask something and if you're a novice :(
<workstation> I am using Ubuntu 9.10, which uses the GRUB2. It does not have grub anymore. If I downloaded grub so I can use it in a terminal to set root on a partition, would that interfere with the newer grub version?
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: ah right yeah, well there's even a bot factoid for that kind of thing
<newbie> I installed 9/.10 aside from 8.10 on my EEE PC 1005HA  I didn't format the /.  I want to set up the same users. Only their old directories remain from 8.10
<sebsebseb> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Iskreni-Voljeni> <<< KOSOVO
<xtjacob> I need some help! I can't open firefox or google chrome, and xulrunner won't start because it says "error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32" Can someone PLEASE help me!
<[[thufir]]> can I run the update manager against the live cd somehow?
<Dravekx> if I sudo chmod a directory while logged in, it will only change permissions for that user, correct?
<Iskreni-Voljeni> Ja Koristim [- KoSoVo-ScRiPT V3.0 -] By darky
<ubunewbu> Oh... sry :(I I didn't mean any harm by the acronym ._.
<Blue1> !hcl | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> ubottu: see above,  I could have got that highlighted for you though.  Anyway the Ubuntu community welcomes newbies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubunewbu> but any idea how I can get ctrl+alt+(numpad)del to work as a custom hotkey? Didn't work for gnome-system-monitor , but ctrl+alt+q worked as a custom... Doesn't Ubuntu recognize the numpad del?
<sal_> sebsebseb, i've been leaning more lately, would like to be more proficient .. practicing on some extra space with and early lucid now
<eugene_bondarenk> hello, I am on 9.10, I went to "User and Groups", changed password to current user but that doesn't have any affect
<newbie> How do I either remove the old directories to make new ones for the same users or make thje same users and give them the same directories?
<eugene_bondarenk> *effect
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: hmm I just messaged the bot hmm, interesting way to mess up my auto complete there.  anyway I was just showing you that, there is a factoid
<xtjacob> Hello! I can't open firefox or google chrome, and xulrunner won't start because it says "error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<jst> I have two video cards in my machine as /dev/dvb/adapter0 and ... 1.  How can I determine which card is which?  dmesg isn't being very helpful.
<Dravekx> if I sudo chmod a directory while logged in, it will only change permissions for me, correct?
<sburwood> H
<ianyikos> When I tried to restart my computer after installing a wireless driver, it hosed up and now it doesn't even show it as installed.
<ubunewbu> I've never hear of a bot factoid before :o
<jst> Dravekx, depends on whether or not you own it... you might want to chown it as well
<erUSUL> Dravekx: no; chmod will modify the permissions on disk
<ubunewbu> But I think the del button should work
<sebsebseb> ubunewbu: ubottu is the bot a computer program, that gets used in  the channel, for info
<sebsebseb> !bot | ubunewbu
<ubottu> ubunewbu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<M0D-1T> can anybody help me understanding some word in a video on youtube? it is in english language, but i'm not so good with it. please guys, it is a 1 minute favour!
<sal_> eugene_bondarenk, try in user info
<Dravekx> jst, I have a directory on FTP setup with Lamp, but I want my username to have full access, but not web users to have that option.
<sal_> # about me
<q_> mod-1t say
<eugene_bondarenk> sal_, thanks. actually never mind, I've already changed the password by sudo passwd eugene
<eugene_bondarenk> but I can't figure out whose password I changed by sudo passwd
<sebsebseb> sal_: I got alpha 1 in a virtual machine,  and I been testing Ubuntu since like uhmm  7.10 or something  maybe 7.04 even
<jst> Dravekx, then you probably want something like chmod 770
<eugene_bondarenk> also why does sudo use eugene's password. isn't it supposed to use root's password
<ianyikos> When I tried to restart my computer after installing a broadcom sta wireless driver, it hosed up and now it doesn't even show it as installed, and when i try to install it again it doesn't do anything.
<sal_> sebsebseb, i started with dapper cold from windows, took me some time to catch on.  hardy on my main machine, alpha1 on a spare partition now and first time in testing
<M0D-1T> q_: can i talk about it in pvt?
<xtjacob> what does  error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so.0d: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<xtjacob> mean?
<Diverdude> How do I copy/paste in emacs?
<Cyntrox> Hi, I've got a bit of a problem here - I am trying to install Ubuntu Server on an old dinosaur, but it says it can't boot from the CD and suggests I flash my BIOS. Problem is, I'm not sure what motherboard it is. It's using some kind of intel socket 5 processor though. Currently running W98. Anyone got any ideas?
<sal_> eugene_bondarenk, i think by default, ubuntu uses the primary user and has no root pw/user
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sebsebseb> sal_: ok I started with Fedora Core 2 and 4   so 2004 is when I started using Desktop Linux.  stupid wireless device no net  etc.  Ubuntu since second release in 2005.  some Live CD  using after Fedora Core and I have done quite a lot of  distros in virtual machines.  Plus this is all off topic.
<eugene_bondarenk> oh, I see, so the primary user is some kind of root?
<eugene_bondarenk> I mean not literally
<[[thufir]]> can I somehow direct aptitude to use the cdrom for "safe-upgrade"? http://www.pastie.org/741851
<eugene_bondarenk> but isn't it totally wrong to think of it that way?
<sal_> primary user has root privs
<Yossi_> i have xubuntu installed with wubi on a really old computer. i want the computer to boot to the linux command line automaticly. i already edited boot.ini, what else needs to be done?
<sal_> sebsebseb, do you know anything about the gdm in the lucid updates
<sebsebseb> sal_: uhmm #ubuntu+1 for Lucid at the moment
<Yossi_> i want to to go to the command line, not a wm
<salvo> hi, I am having pretty big problems with the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 9.10 (black screen of death), does somebody knows how to fix this?
<[[thufir]]> I'm about to attempt a long download from a slow connection for a safe-upgrade.  not to hassle, but can I use the live cd for that somehow from apt-get?
<cowgarden> what is that paket ideling in my update manager? (acondis server or something) http://q-garden.de/screens/tmp_167_40008.png
<cowgarden> akonadi-server
<hassanakevazir> salvo, whats your card?
<cowgarden> what is a Distribution update at all?
<tony_> Hi, does anyone have any experience with Hydrogen? I cannot get it to play. Hi, everyone. I wouldn't be here bothering you all, but I have tried all the available howtos and I just can't get Hydrogen to play. Audacity, Ardour, mp3, etc. all work. Just not Hydrogen.
<salvo> it's a ZOTAC GTS 250
<geron> Hello people
<DrDamnit> How do I add a user to the admins group so that they will be able to use sudo to gain root privs?
<salvo> according to nvidia, it should be supported
<geron> Есть тут руские?
<forceflow> tony_: Hydrogen uses the Jack audio system
<hassanakevazir> salvo, no idea then :/ I only have geforce.
<salvo> it is a geforce
<LjL> !ru | geron
<forceflow> you'll need a jack->pulse audio daemon, I think
<ubottu> geron: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<blakkheim> DrDamnit: # usermod -a -G <group>  <user>
<salvo> it is a geforce gts 250
<DrDamnit> <group> is the ascii name of the group or the gid?
<tony_> forceflow: thanks, it
<tony_> is running
<salvo> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<blakkheim> DrDamnit: the actual group name
<Exetubin> hello everyone...
<godhax> hello, I keep getting a "Buss Error" on every video player(vlc,kmplayer) I've tried except for the one that is built-in...any clues
<godhax> ?
<DrDamnit> how do I figure out what the group name is for the adins group?
<blakkheim> DrDamnit: try the "sudo" group
<hassanakevazir> salvo, any errors if you run: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" or "sudo nvidia-settings"
<DrDamnit> groups command
<DrDamnit> got it.
<DrDamnit> @blakkeim: THANK YOU!
<blakkheim> DrDamnit: np
<salvo> no, no errors, I can install the driver without problems, but after reboot I get a black screen of death and have to hard-reset the computer
<Exetubin> i have XUbuntu 9.10 installed on my PS3 and am using a Logitech diNovo Edge keyboard... the keyboard works fine, but the touchdisk is NOT responding... please help....
<salvo> no matter if I install the driver manually, from the repos or from the nvidia website, it just does not work.... even with envyng
<xtjacob> can someone explain to me what this is and how to fix it? "error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so.0d: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<godhax> oh f..uck!, vlc does work! hallelujah!
<Exetubin> i have XUbuntu 9.10 installed on my PS3 and am using a Logitech diNovo Edge keyboard... the keyboard works fine, but the touchdisk is NOT responding... please help....
<sebsebseb> !language | godhax
<ubottu> godhax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xtjacob> anyone know how to fixed a messed up xulrunner?
<Exetubin> i have XUbuntu 9.10 installed on my PS3 and am using a Logitech diNovo Edge keyboard... the keyboard works fine, but the touchdisk is NOT responding... please help....
<habadajutt> does ubuntu make new-line characters readable for windows?
<habadajutt> easy peasy in particular
<Exetubin> i have XUbuntu 9.10 installed on my PS3 and am using a Logitech diNovo Edge keyboard... the keyboard works fine, but the touchdisk is NOT responding... please help....
<blakkheim> Exetubin: you don't have to keep repeating yourself so often
<godhax> (@sebsebseb, sorry :D) vlc probably got scared 'cuz I joined this channel :D
<godhax> bye
<Exetubin> sorry...
<Diverdude> my friend somehow managed to make a functionality so that when I move the cursor up in the corner, all desktops are displayed at once next to each other, and then i can press the one i want to see. How can i do that? Its somewhere in the compiz-settings
<hassanakevazir> salvo, that sounds grim. maybe dmesg has a relevant error? does it work with a live CD?
<xtjacob> What do I do if i messed up xulrunner by accidentally deleting libplds4.so from /usr/lib/xulrunner?
<salvo> nope, nothing at all, this is exactly the point, I do not get an error... just a black screen... it seems to be a known issue with the drivers...
<blakkheim> Diverdude: try the "expo" section of ccsm
<Exetubin> so, blakkheim.... you think you can help? I've been trying different things, but I still could not make the TouchDisk to work...
<blakkheim> Exetubin: i don't even know what a touchdisk is
<Diverdude> blakkheim, the expo section? hmm no section named that
<Exetubin> blakkheim.... the diNovo Edge keyboard is a keyboard / touchpad (or TouchDisk) combo... the touchpad / touchdisk is used for the mouse functionality
<blakkheim> Diverdude: under "desktop"
<salvo> i am going to restart, I tried something else now
<awaad> How can I install CDT for Eclipse on ubuntu 9.10 using  "sudo apt-get install ...... " ?      I tried :" sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt" but it failed.
<Diverdude> blakkheim, ahhh yes...its now <super>e i see
<Exetubin> i have XUbuntu 9.10 installed on PS3 and the keyboard works well.... the touchpad / touchdisk is not responding, however....
<blakkheim> Diverdude: you want to look for the "edge" option and disable it i believe
<wilhart> i wonder why my KDM has large fonts and the fonts was so big i had to change all fonts to 4
<wilhart> still some applications has big fonts
<wilhart> some are small
<Blue1> andrew__: is your m/b a socket 939 or am2?
<wilhart> is there a bug on this ?
<xtjacob> how do I get libplds4.so back?
<Diverdude> blakkheim, yeeep it works now...coool thx duude
<blakkheim> Diverdude: no prob
<wilhart> ok and firefox has super large icons and fonts
<Exetubin> i have tried adding the line "options usbhid quirks=0x046d:0xc71f:0x00080000" on the alsa-base.conf file (in /etc/modprobe.d/ directory), but that did not make the touchpad work at all... (even after rebooting)....
<spiky25>  what is the best partitionning for a dual-boot windows/linux with partitions to backup all the stuffs I need on linux when I reinstall without a network connection to have even my wireless card working ?
<zamba> i have a set of mp3 files that i want to make accessible over the web, by using some sort of streaming technology.. to make it simple for my users to stream these files i want to embed them in a web page and use a specialized player for it, instead of relying on client software for playback.. anyone got any idea how i can fix this?
<salvo> black screen again, switched back to "nv" drivers...
<salvo> man this is getting on my nerves...
<spiky25> zamba check www.livingelectro.com they use an embed player using a web sharing service that should do well
<KingCreole_> Hi there! Does anybody know what's the matter with bugs.launchpad.net ? Wanted to file a bug, but I'm getting only timeouts
<zamba> spiky25: thanks, i'll check it out
<xtjacob> someone please help... :-(
<progre55> some advice needed. on a linux machine, is it better to have the whole tomcat folder under an ordinary user's rights, or root?
<xtjacob> How do I get xulrunner working again after I accidentally deleted libplds4.so from /usr/lib/xulrunner?
<raevol> hey everyone, just ran system updates on my computer, and now i am getting a message during boot that my /home can't be mounted
<raevol> there's no uuid for it in /dev, but i see it  (sda6) in /dev
<raevol> what do i need to do to get it mounting again?
<cowgarden> xtjacob, maybe just reinstall it? should keep the preferences
<ActionParsnip> raevol: sudo blkid | grep sda6
<xtjacob> cowgarden: I've looked at uninstalling it but it removes ubuntu-desktop and a bunch of other packages
<raevol> ActionParsnip, doesn't display anything
<Supermatt1000> can some one help me get custom plugins for my compiz like the cube atlantis
<Supermatt1000> pleas pm me
<ActionParsnip> raevol: try: sudo blkid    then, it will show the UUIDs of ALL partition
<cptblood> for some reason, i cannot ssh to my newly installed ubuntu jaunty pc, i have installed openssh-server, but putty just says "Network error: Software caused connection abort" ... any ideas?
<cowgarden> xtjacob, isn't there a reinstall function in the contextmenu of synaptic?
<raevol> ActionParsnip, that shows me 4 partitions, and not my /home one, it's the only ext3 one and i don't see it
<cowgarden> xtjacob, lucky you I forgot my keys and came back :)
<Supermatt1000> can some one please pm me and tell me how to get custom plugins for compiz like the cube atlantis one i realy got no clue what im doing
<[[thufir]]> seriously, the upgrade is about to start downloading, is there some way of using safe-upgrade from cd?
<xtjacob> cowgarden: i'm trying it now. I had installed abode air and it messed up chrome and i was trying to fix it, and accidentally deleted that instead of the one in /usr/lib :(
<zamba> spiky25: i'm also looking for a way to attach cue sheets to my mp3 files, so that the users are able to jump in the mp3 stream.. do you know about anything like that?
<ActionParsnip> raevol: if you run: sudo fdisk -l   you will see all available partitions
<Times_Witness> ActionParsnip: didn't work.. adding 'Driver "vesa"' under at device section ;S
<Supermatt1000> pleas i realy need help
<raevol> ActionParsnip, that shows sda6
<ActionParsnip> raevol: then use /dev/sda6 instead of the UUID
<raevol> ActionParsnip, ok i'll try it
<Supermatt1000> can some one help me get custom plugins on compiz
<erUSUL> Supermatt1000: join #compiz
<Supermatt1000> erUSUL thanks
<Supermatt1000> join #compiz
<raevol> ActionParsnip, that got me mounting and booting fine, should i be worried that sda6 still doesn't have a uuid?
<erUSUL> Supermatt1000: /join #compiz
<Supermatt1000> erUSUL it dident work
<erUSUL> Supermatt1000: put the /
<xtjacob> Ok i just tried to reinstall xulrunner-1.9.1 and now i get E: xulrunner-1.9.1: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127 :(
<Supermatt1000> erUSUL thanks
<cowgarden> xtjacob, worked?
<Diverdude> how do i create pdf from tex in emacs?
<xtjacob> cowgarden: nope i got an error: E: xulrunner-1.9.1: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<ActionParsnip> raevol: not sure, if sda6 works, roll with it dude
<cowgarden> xtjacob, damn, sry i dont know how to handle such things
<raevol> ActionParsnip, haha k, thanks a lot for the help i appreciate it
<jrib> Diverdude: run pdflatex on the file
<redonk> hey guys i have 9.10 using home encrypted file systems, how do i setup vsftpd so when i log in with a local user it can access the encrypted /home dir of that user?
<xtjacob> cowgarden: thanks for trying, i've been looking for a solution for 2 hours
<ActionParsnip> raevol: np man
<Supermatt1000> erUSLA  i dont think any ones there
<ActionParsnip> xtjacob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1/+bug/367354
<Diverdude> jrib, got it
<ubuntu> friends of ubuntu
<sblommers> exit
<sblommers> #exit
<sblommers> #quit
<ubuntu> my fsck fails when it runs on startup
<sblommers> sorry newb
<FloodBot1> sblommers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtjacob> ActionParsnip: the error has something to do eith the amazonmp3 downloader i think
<erUSUL> sblommers: /quit
<ubuntu> how can I run it from this livecd iI'm inside
<SkautKwaterMaste> Cześć kto mi pomoże z ubuntu? Jak wylaczam kompa to dyski sie wylaczaja i jest plansza ze wylogowalo, juz mi sie nie chce po raz 20sty instalowac system, i sciagac te wszystkie aktualizacje. Szukalem na po forach i nic nie ma na temat :(
<Supermatt1000> erUSUL i dont think any ones in #compiz
<LjL> !pl | SkautKwaterMaste
<ubottu> SkautKwaterMaste: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: fsck it from live cd
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I do not know how :o
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: do you?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: man fsck
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I don't want to run it wrong, do you have any syntax questions?
<c3l> why should mpd be run as a separate user? (mpd) why not as my selfe?
<geirha> ubuntu: You can also do it from gparted. Right click partition and choose check.
<ubuntu> geirha: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: sudo fsck -a /dev/partition-name-to-scan
<blakkheim> c3l: i run it as my normal user, works fine
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: cheers
<c3l> blakkheim, oh thanks. it should be alot smoother with permissions etc..
<Supermatt1000> can some one here help me get cube atlantis for compiz no one is in #compiz i realy got no clue what i am doing
<paolo> scusate la mia ignoranza
<LjL> !it | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<paolo> ma come funziona qui?
<rheide> Ran an update on Karmic yesterday. Boot-up now only goes as far as displaying the Ubuntu circle, but no progress line. Using the grub menu, if I select recovery mode, I see:
<rheide> Gave up waiting for the root device. Common problems:
<rheide> -Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<rheide> - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)
<rheide> - Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
<rheide> -Missing modules (cat /proc/modules: ls /dev)
<FloodBot1> rheide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rheide> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/##### does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<F3ar> Where's the sound control thing?
<paolo> sorry me
<cptblood> for some reason, i cannot ssh to my newly installed ubuntu jaunty pc, i have installed openssh-server, but putty just says "Network error: Software caused connection abort" ... any ideas?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: It said if I run it it mounted it may cause SEVERE file system damage
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: what do you say
<erUSUL> Supermatt1000: then i dunno sorry
<blakkheim> Supermatt1000: try #compiz-fusion?
<ashzilla> ActionParsnip: I'm not going to run it like that, I do not trust it
<geirha> ubottu: Say no. Unmount the filesystem, then run fsck
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Supermatt1000> blakkheim ill try it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: run it in a liveCD. You must unmount it with: sudo umount /dev/partition-name
<F3ar> Where's the sound control thing?
<ashzilla> geirha: how do I unmount correctly
<rheide> Sorry about "flood".
<blakkheim> cptblood: it would be helpful if we had a more verbose error, try ssh -v user@server
<xtjacob> i tried to reinstall xulrunner-1.9.1 and i noe get the error "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.5/xulrunner-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" :(
<ActionParsnip> ashzilla: run it in a liveCD. You must unmount it with: sudo umount /dev/partition-name
<geirha> ashzilla: Or right click in gparted and choose unmount ;)
<ashzilla> ActionParsnip: how confident are you that this will work
<ActionParsnip> ashzilla: 50% like everything
<blakkheim> xtjacob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xulrunner/+bug/276431 might help
<MaT-dg> how can I cd to a mounted windows share in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: cd /mount/point
<ashzilla> geirha: gparted keeps crashing :(
 * ashzilla is not feeling smug with Ubuntu right now
<carrera> Greetings!
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: the mount point will be where you mounted it
<geirha> ashzilla: o_O  odd
<carrera> is the grub problem in 9.10 solved?
<redonk> can anyone give me a hand?
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip: there's no /mount in ubuntu 9.10
<blakkheim> MaT-dg: it was an example
<geirha> MaT-dg: Type «mount» in the terminal to view a list of all mounted filesystems (without the quotes)
<dpic> My webcam seems to work fine other than using it with flash. After allowing a website to access my webcam through flash, it works for a second or two, but there's no sound. Then the image freezes, and the webcam doesn't work until i reboot my machine. Any ideas on what's causing this?
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: i know i was kinda hoping you'd use some fuzzy logic and replace /mount/point with where you mounted it
<xtjacob> Nope didn't help i've tried that already...
<ashzilla> ActionParsnip: geirha alright guys
<ashzilla> wish me luc
<ashzilla> k
<ashzilla> I'm fsck'ing around right now
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: just like the instructions I gave to ashzilla are not exct as I have no way of knowing where you mounted to share
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip: problem was that I didn't know where a windows share is mounted ;)
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: you need to replace the folder with the mount point
<redonk> dpic, have you checked your dmesg? and did you try disconnecting your webcam and plugging it back in after the crash?
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: mount    will show you. I have no way of knowing do I, you could mount it ANYWHERE in your filesystem (except in /proc)
<dpic> redonk: err, how do i check my dmesg? i have no tried disconnecting and reconnecting-- but either way it won't work when using it with flash
<redonk> console -> Root -> #dmesg
<DaZ> dmesg doesn't need root.
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip: I didn't mount it manually, just set a shared folder in windows and accessed it on ubuntu with nautilus (network)
<dpic> redonk: what am i supposed to be checking it for?
<redonk> device errors?
<Gambaroni> How do I solve svnbackup? I want to backup with rsync every night.. I heard that just copy the repo-files isn't good enough.
<redonk> for your webcam?
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: then you will need to use smbmount (or similar) to mount the share
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1404-how-to-mount-a-windows-share-with-smbmount/
<Exetubin> i need help...
<DaZ> Exetubin: no you don't.
<dpic> redonk: [178764.039152] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 5
<Exetubin> i'm trying to figure how to follow instructions here: http://www.opcommando.com/?p=54
<Exetubin> the instructions are for Fedora 9, but I have XUbuntu 9.10 installed on my PS3.... i'm trying to get my diNovo edge keyboard TouchPad to work
<Exetubin> Daz.... you think you can help?
<dpic> redonk: no idea if that's related. it was third from the bottom
<ActionParsnip> Exetubin: it will work, xorg.conf is xorg.conf
<Exetubin> ActionParsnip.... where is the xorg.conf file located... i performed a search, but couldn't find the file
<xtjacob> I'm trying to reinstall xulrunner and it fails with: "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.5/xulrunner-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<xtjacob> dpkg: error processing xulrunner-1.9.1 (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127"
<ActionParsnip> Exetubin: it should be in /etc/X11 but karmic retardedly doesnt ship with one so you will need to find a skeleton one online to use
<dpic> redonk: any idea how to pick out the important stuff from dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> Exetubin: you will need: gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf     so you can save the new file.
<ubuntu_> hello
<awaad> Is it dangerous if I removed this directory from ubuntu 9.10 "/home/username/.local/share/gvfs-metadata ??
<rheide> Ran an update yesterday, and can't boot up any more. The details are here ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/340825/ ). Forums suggest rebuilding my Karmic kernel, but I could use some assistance with it.
<Exetubin> actionparsnip.... thanks.... i see.... since i'm a noob.... i didn't quite understand what you meant when you mentioned "karmic retardedly doesnt ship with xorg.conf".... when you say karmic, do you refer to XUbuntu 9.10?
<redonk> dpic, is your webcam a usb cam?
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | Exetubin
<ubottu> Exetubin: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<DaZ> Exetubin: buntu is buntu
<awaad> Is it dangerous if I removed this directory from ubuntu 9.10 "/home/username/.local/share/gvfs-metadata" ??
<dpic> redonk: yes
<Exetubin> got it... thanks
<DaZ> awaad: no
<ActionParsnip> awaad: not tried or advise it, you could rename it, see if there are any adverse affects. You can rename back if you get issues
<johntramp> is there a way to tell if a connected hard drive is sata or pata, from dmesg or something?
<redonk> in the console as root, type lsusb -v , i believe that will tell you what usb device is plugged in
<redonk> then you can do a dmesg | grep <device>
<redonk> to see all the errors or what not
<DaZ> awaad: something may go to default settings because of it but it's in userspace
<Exetubin> actionparsnip... let me see if I can follow your instructions.... wish me luck.... first is to find a skeleton of xorg.conf
<DaZ> Exetubin: do you have nvidia maybe?
<awaad> DaZ, ActionParsnip: This directory having alot of files.log in it which took all my hard disk space
<Exetubin> Daz.... i'm using a PS3... not sure if the video engine uses nVidia on PS3
<c3l> what do I need to configure to be able to connect to mpd from remote?
<DaZ> eh
<dpic> redonk: turns out closing flash (restarting web browser) also bring back my webcam
<DaZ> Exetubin: it's late here, ignore that question [;
<awaad> DaZ, ActionParsnip: These files are about 5 GB of space
<mrrcp> hey does anyone know of a proxy server that will allow me to make users agree to terms with a site first?
<dpic> redonk: so it seems to crash in flash, so flash is using it, so other apps can't use it, but flash is stuck
<jay_> how do I save an fdi file to /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy, I am denied permission
<DaZ> jay_: sudo.
<awaad> DaZ, ActionParsnip: So, If I removed it , Are you sure it will not harm my ubuntu ?
<DaZ> awaad: no
<Exetubin> Daz... no worries
<redonk> dpic, ok so possibly a flash issue?
<DaZ> or it will not ;f
<awaad> DaZ: Do you mean by "no" that it will harm my operating system ?
<dpic> redonk: yes, probably. Nothing that can be done?
<redonk> dpic, i dont use webcams, so really if its not a hardware issue sounds like a software issue.. so now that you know more about your issue i would probably google webcam flash linux known issues?
<dpic> redonk: that's the first think i did =]
<DaZ> awaad: anything in user catalog can't damage your system
<arooni-mobile___> can i install software raid through the regular ubuntu cd or do i need the alternate?
<awaad> DaZ : mmmm, Can you tell me the most silly thing that it can do if I removed this directory ?
<DaZ> awaad: you can remove everything there and only effect of it would be going to default applications settings
<git__> it's cheaper to do RAID at hardware level
<arooni-mobile___> git__, is that to me?
<git__> software RAID is prune to a lot of problem and error
<c3l> what do I need to configure to be able to connect to mpd from remote?
<arooni-mobile___> git__, so you'd recommend doing hardware not software raid?
<git__> u'll find your driver obsolete, very little support, etc.
<redonk> dpic: http://getsatisfaction.com/12seconds/topics/webcam_doesnt_work_with_flash_10_for_linux
<DaZ> awaad: i don't use gnome so i don't know what gvfs do
<git__> most definite arooni-mobile
<git__> why do software raid?
<SBDUB> Hi, I am having a problem with GRUB can someone help?
<arooni-mobile___> git__, in case a hard drive died?  i dont have a hardware raid controller currently ...
<redonk> dpic: does that sound simular to what your experiencing?
<git__> ur data is worth more than the time u configure software raid and maintenance of it
<arooni-mobile___> git__, that being said, my raid 1 software setup just died reallly relaly hard
<arooni-mobile___> git__, agree
<arooni-mobile___> git__, i had raid1 setup and now i cant even boot, and i've been trying ot debug for dayz!
<git__> when ur software raid died, u have to spend more than 3 days understanding RAID
<arooni-mobile___> git__, it already did die
<git__> and understand the underlying way to recover from a RAID failure
<git__> where ur data is
<git__> how inconsistent they are
<arooni-mobile___> git__, whats the best way to do this?  just start over and install to a particular drive?
<git__> and how to make the two consistent again
<git__> which block/sectors are synced
<arooni-mobile___> git__, i'm worried because i installed raid before, that i wont be able to ovewrite it
<Exetubin> ActionParsnip.... i'll now reboot... hope it works
<git__> recover ur data, setup RAID as hardware
<git__> and be done
<SBDUB> When I try to boot my computer, it says grub loading then goes immediately to a white screen, then reboots...any fixes?
<Exetubin> by the way.... i only have the lines mentioned in the instructions in my xorg.conf file.... is that OK?
<git__> btw did u have a backup? or backup plan in place?
<git__> backup is a tedious chore but necessary when you consider how valuable data is now
<Exetubin> ActionParsnip.... by the way.... i only have the lines mentioned in the instructions in my xorg.conf file.... is that OK?
<arooni-mobile___> git__, i have a backup in the cloud, plus i have a good copy of the data on one of the raid 1 drives
<git__> arooni, r u able to extract the data from the raid 1 drive?
<arooni-mobile___> git__, essentially i have two identical 320GB drives ... one of which has my /home partition unscathed... not sure what to do now
<git__> software raid might cloud your ability to extract the data
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I just got done downloading the full DVD repository set on my netbook and it seems to be taking forever to run an md5sum on the iso images. Is there any pipe commands or anything to have a progress bar for a command completion so I get an idea of how long I need to wait?
<Admiral-Awesome> Hello, Is there an easy way to make the icons in gnome desktop menu smaller ?
<git__> arooni -- is ur drive SATA?
<arooni-mobile___> git__, these two drives are PATA
<git__> PATA?
<arooni-mobile___> git__, not sure if i should try to do hardware raid now, or wait until i buy a mobo with it in the future
<DaZ> pata.
<git__> not familiar with PATA interface
<arooni-mobile___> git__, the drives before sata,  with IDE cables
<james-colorado> pata = parallel cable
<git__> EIDE
<git__> parallel cable? :)
<SBDUB> When I try to boot my computer, it says grub loading then goes immediately to a white screen, then reboots...any fixes?
<james-colorado> the big ribbon cable lol
<git__> lmao
<james-colorado> shadap haha
<datta> i am trying to uninstall openoffice in ubuntu 8.04
<git__> see if promise has a RAID controller for PATA
<datta> http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=68 this tutorial does not help me at all for some reason with the repos
<arooni-mobile___> git__, so should i PUNT on getting raid working for now?  i.e. can one setup hardware raid later?
<c3l> is ampache the best alternative for streamin music from my server to friends and my selfe on the go?
<git__> arooni -- u can
<datta> can anyone help me?
<git__> arooni -- u can setup ur raid provided u have the disk
<james-colorado> sudo apt-get remove openoffice*
<arooni-mobile___> git__, so i can setup raid1 via hardware controller later?
<git__> arooni -- yeah
<arooni-mobile___> git__, sounds llike i'll do that
<datta> james-colorado could not be found in the terminal
<git__> arrooni -- i don't see ur hard drive dying within a year or two
<arooni-mobile___> git__, so maybe i just dont need it till i build another box
<git__> depend on your estimated time
<xtjacob> ok I finally got it to work!
<freeride> help me with Python. when i use IF operator if a<b: a=1 elseif: b=1. the question how should I define the if block, how does the program understand where is the end of IF ????????
<datta> okay worked after putting the * after openoffice
<git__> just make sure u have good backup, weekly
<git__> then u should be fine for personal
<james-colorado> word.
<freeride> freeride: help me with Python. when i use IF operator if a<b: a=1 elseif: b=1. the question how should I define the if block, how does the program understand where is the end of IF ????????
<Jeruvy> freeride: you should ask in #python
<james-colorado> Anyone know how to change the passphrase I have on my home directory? I know what it is, but I wanna change it. Thanks
<freeride> Jeruvy thanks
<DaZ> passphrase? >:
<SBDUB> can anybody help me with GRUB? It won't load and instead goes to a white screen then reboots
<jay_> need help making the config file from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet please PM me
<Jeruvy> !grub > SBDUB
<ubottu> SBDUB, please see my private message
<james-colorado> DaZ: my home directory is encrypted, so i gotta enter a passphrase to mount it.
<DaZ> james-colorado: what did you use to encrypt it? ;f
<james-colorado> ecryptfs? It did it during installation of ubuntu.
<Diverdude> what is the shortcut for run latex in emacs?
<SBDUB> I guess i have grub2
<SBDUB> since i have 9.10?
<ardchoille> SBDUB: did you do a fresh instal or upgrade fomr 9.04?
<SBDUB> fresh install
<ardchoille> SBDUB: grub2
<SBDUB> it was working fine before, the problem just started
<SBDUB> but now it won't load at all and just goes to a white screen
<Jeruvy> !grub2 | SBDUB :)
<ubottu> SBDUB :): GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SBDUB> then the whole computer reboots and the cycle goes over and over
#ubuntu 2010-12-13
<abbbbbbx> PhilipPhilip, obviously restart your computer and then check levels
<PhilipPhilip> OK
<noobie25> edbian: thanks
<blink> I can't find the bullet-points in OpenOffice Word application. help!
<micols> rob: startup in safemode , to detemrine if your installation is broken
<edbian> USS_OHIO, Well there is a lot to explain there.  Wanna PM me?
<jaker> HELP ME PEOPLE i am russian
<abbbbbbx> system -> pref -> sound
<bonjoyee> thinkfire:  ok...also whats the output of ls -l /srv/shares
<abbbbbbx> nothing we can help you with there jaker
<USS_OHIO> first time using IRC in 16 years. can you pm me?
<atoi> The question I should ask is, where do I find the packages site for ubuntu seeing if particular CVE items have been addressed?
<otak> !ru|jaker
<ubottu> jaker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jaker> !ru
<rob> micols,  i have no problems whatsoever with my installation, are there any other dependancys needed for lkl?
<bonjoyee> thinkfire:  i think its a permissions issue..
<edbian> USS_OHIO, i just did
<jaker> !ru|
<jaker> Thank you
<thinkfire> bonjoyee, http://pastebin.com/katkk8Me
<pokerface> were oidentd keeps files
<blink> !word
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<micols> rob: ah.. it was for dany sorry :)  , I would compile lkl with -ggdb then you can debug it with gdb like (gdb ./lkl ; file lkl; !r) and it will tell you where it segvs when it dies
<a931bw> Guys
<micols> else valgrind ./lkl might be able to as well
<a931bw> i'm using MPD as music player. and GMPC to control it.
<pokerface> were oidentd keeps files
<a931bw> when i'm trying to compile plugin for gmpc
<a931bw> i get
<a931bw> No package 'libmpd' found
<a931bw> No package 'gmpc' found
<a931bw> error
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a931bw> while configuring
<histo> blink: osalt.com is another great source
<micols> rob: but before recompiling an strace ./lkl might be able to tell you if it segvs due to missing files on your system
<histo> a931bw: do you ahve those packages installed?
<cap> hey guys.  My the sound on my machine stopped working.  I've tested my speakers with other sources and  they work fine.  How can I go about determining whats wrong?
<christopher> hi
<rob> micols,  thanx for your advice but i figured it out :) i forgot to determine what layout lkl should use :$ i used /lkl/keymaps
<rob> without the layout
<a931bw> histo, i'm using mpd and gmpc
<a931bw> so i do have them
<histo> a931bw: do you have libmpd?
<CrzyCDN> Can anyone help me see the 'CUBE' - my attemts get nothing
<histo> a931bw: also you may need the dev packages.  Look at whatever directions that come with the plugin
<histo> CrzyCDN: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bonjoyee> thinkfire: also ls -l /srv?
<abbbbbbx> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<CrzyCDN> histo - did that
<OerH> a931bw, install 'libmpd-dev' and 'gmpc-dev'
<thinkfire> drwxrwsr-x 3 root   src      4096 2010-10-27 20:09 cvs
<thinkfire> drwxrwxrwx 7 nobody nogroup 45056 2010-11-08 15:38 shares
<abbbbbbx> open ccsm and check the box that says transparent cube
<histo> CrzyCDN: then just configure the cube
<kreuter> hi #ubuntu.  is there a way to for a package to prevent 'apt-get upgrade' from restarting a service when the package gets upgraded? (I've got users who want to minimize downtime, and want the restart to be something they do manually, but can't figure out how to do that for them.)
<h0ho> how do i reinstall "ls"?
<a931bw> oerh thanks
<CrzyCDN> histo - did that too
<histo> h0ho: it's installed by default
<histo> h0ho: part of ubuntu-base i'm sure
<bonjoyee> thinkfire : try sharing something in you /home...see if that works?
<abbbbbbx> h0ho: why re-install it?
<histo> h0ho: or ubuntu-minimal
<h0ho> i know but i was fiddling about with the binarys in /bin and its not working properly, so do i just do apt-get reinstall ls?
<micols> kreuter: I don't think there is such a thing, but you can put the package on hold to manually upgrade it when you want
<histo> h0ho: not sure what it's part of let me look
<h0ho> k thanks histo :)
<nirazio> How to install ochem for texlive??
<abbbbbbx> apt-get install ls will not work
<histo> h0ho: coreutils
<h0ho> thanks so, "apt-get reinstall coreutils"?
<histo> abbbbbbx: no
<histo> h0ho: yes
<h0ho> thanks :D
<thinkfire> bonjoyee, Nope, still no go
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, what??
<a931bw> Who uses GMPC? how do i install plugin like this http://gmpc.wikia.com/wiki/GMPC_PLUGIN_DISCOGS
<thinkfire> ugh
<bonjoyee> thinkfire: output of "groups" please
<histo> a931bw: why not contact their support?
<dany_> micols: sorry I crashed
<a931bw> i can't find anything on that
<thinkfire> drwxrwsr-x 3 root   src      4096 2010-10-27 20:09 cvs
<thinkfire> drwxrwxrwx 7 nobody nogroup 45056 2010-11-08 15:38 shares
<a931bw> and i dont know how to install ANY plugin
<thinkfire> oops
<thinkfire> thinkfire adm dialout cdrom plugdev libvirtd sambashare lpadmin admin
<dany_> micols: thanks
<histo> a931bw: did you check gmpc-plugins? or gmpc-plugins-dbg
<brukutu> Hi guys.  any1 can help me? everytime i remove my    laptop PSU, computer goes to sleep
<bonjoyee> thinkfire:seems ok ...what happens when sharing a folder in your home /home/thinkfire?
<Typh> Can anyone help me with this? It's been happening since I upgrade to 10.10 http://dpaste.com/286245/
<thevishy> how can I add some custom scripts to be executed when I start my open box session
<mneptok> brukutu: PSU, or power cable? because if you remove the actual power supply from a machine, yeah, it will "sleep."  ;)
<stiang> my version of git seems to be stuck at 1:1.5.4.3-1ubuntu2.1, which I believe is quite old. how can I use apt-get to get a newer version?
<sam-_-> brukutu, maybe your battery is broken
<thinkfire> I can connect to dropkick (ubuntu box) and I see the shared printers, just no folders that I supposedly setup to share using the "shared folders" option under the System menu in Gnome
<histo> !info python-pkg-resources
<ubottu> python-pkg-resources (source: distribute): Package Discovery and Resource Access using pkg_resources. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.14-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 63 kB, installed size 208 kB
<arnotixe__> Typh, did you try sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<thinkfire> System -> Administration -> Share Folders
<blackshirt> Typh: maybe, package was corrupt
<Typh> arnotixe__: I did, same error
<histo> thinkfire: what are you trying to connect from?
<arnotixe__> Typh, hm the message say something about missing file...
<Typh> blackshirt: what can I do about it? I've tried removing with purge and reinstalling, no difference
<bonjoyee>  thinkfire: right click a folder in your home folder...click sharing..what happens?
<thinkfire> When I reinstalled Samba 2.3, I lost my "file sharing" option when I right click a folder
<thinkfire> histo, vista
<histo> thinkfire: does smbtree show the share?
<lucas-arg> thinkfire, use /etc/samba/smb.conf its easier and works even if u aint logged in
<cap> can anyone help out with a sound issue?
<histo> !sound > cap
<ubottu> cap, please see my private message
<thinkfire> lucas-arg I tried using so many tutorials using that message, its not even funny how much time I wasted
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: so I make a package of service foo.  the user wants to upgrade to the new version of the package, but doesn't want that upgrade to automatically restart the service.
<thinkfire> message = method
<thinkfire> smbtree?
<thinkfire> not installed, let me install smbtree
<brukutu> lol mneptok. i mean the power cable
<bonjoyee>  thinkfire, try doing it manually on vista...
<blackshirt> Typh: try with aptitude
<histo> brukutu: system > preferences > Power management
<pokerface> why oidentd not work on my ubuntu?
<tyrone> hi people, noob question. how do I get ubuntu to let me edit a config file. at the moment I think my privilege level is too low and I don't know how to do the operations from the terminal using sudo or something like that
<bonjoyee> net use x: \\ip_of_ubuntu_server\\share_name
<lucas-arg> thinkfire, make sure u install libpamsmb or sometrhing like that then add your user sudo smbpass -a user
<histo> brukutu: check out the on battery tab
<thinkfire> bonjoyee, cannot access \dropkick\shares\
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, so they want to manually restart... then they just need to do their updates manually. Like when they are done for the day.
<histo> !sudo > tyrone
<ubottu> tyrone, please see my private message
<herghost> tyrone: use gksu gedit /path/to/file
<Typh> blackshirt: same error.
<tyrone> herghost: thanks!
<bonjoyee> thinkfire: try that in a terminal in windows..
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: got it.  thanks.
<brukutu> lol mneptok. i mean the power cable/
<brukutu> yea histo, what abt it?
<nirazio> How to install ochem for texlive??
<thinkfire> same thing in terminal using net view \\dropkick\
<thinkfire> just the printers, not the folders
<histo> brukutu: that will control what your laptop does when running on battery. So you can stop it from suspending
<histo> thinkfire: on the linux box try smbtree
<brukutu> its like instant histo....as i unplug it will sleep....
<histo> thinkfire: sudo smbtree
<hd1> hmm... weird, on my asus 1005ha, it seems that the num lock has been pressed and i can't seem to get it off, rebooting doesn't help either, any ideas?
<thinkfire> histo,  its not install and aptitude does not install it when requesting
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, the service will only be down while *that* package is updated... not the whole update process.
<histo> brukutu: okay and what is the setting for batter suspend?
<bonjoyee>  thinkfire: did u try the ip address and not the hostname..
<thinkfire> E: Couldn't find package smbtree
<brukutu> how do i get to that batteyr tab from terminal?
<thinkfire> hostname is working fine, I can still see printers, trying IP instead
<MTrain> hey guys real quick question how do i run an rpm file in ubuntu
<thinkfire> same thing with IP
<thinkfire> just the shared printers
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: right, right.  I mean, in principle you could imagine a package system that worked the other way, but that's what dpkg does.
<histo> thinkfire: well it's part of samba so you should have it if you are sharing something
<histo> thinkfire: also if you type in sudo smbtree it will tell you the package you need to install
<thinkfire> I didnt fine libpamsmb in synaptic
<thinkfire> trying apt
<thinkfire> histo, see above
<thinkfire> E: Couldn't find package smbtree
<thinkfire> when using sudo apt-get install smbtree
<histo> thinkfire: that isn't the name of the package
<histo> thinkfire: what is the output of sudo smbtree
<monkeybox> MTrain, maybe use Alien
<thevishy> folkx
<thinkfire> smbclient is name of package
<thinkfire> using apt-get install smbclient I get
<thinkfire> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<thinkfire> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<histo> thinkfire: because you have update manager or synaptic running
<sam-_-> thinkfire, close synaptic
<thinkfire> closed, that worked
<thinkfire> installing via apt
<stiang> anybody know how I can install a version of git that’s newer than 1.5.4.3 using apt-get? is there some repository I can add that has newer versions?
<thinkfire> ok now I have to reconfigure again
<histo> stiang: maybe a ppa somewhere
<thinkfire> everything is back to default
<histo> thinkfire: reconfigure what again?
<thinkfire> samba
<thinkfire> after installing smbclient via apt, everything has changed back to default
<thinkfire> smbtree works now though
<sam-_-> stiang, https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<thinkfire> http://pastebin.com/UqQmKGxy  <---output of smbtree
<histo> thinkfire: well are you shares there?
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<thinkfire> still no sharing option when I right click a folder
<ggreene> i just built a ubuntu router. is the a program that will allow me to connect computer to computer with out useing cross over cables?
<thinkfire> histo, nope, just the shared printers
<histo> thinkfire: also two different workgroups maybe an issue
<thinkfire> dropkick it the ubuntu box
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, 7.6
<thinkfire> yeah I have to fix that because reinstalling smb reset it
<sam-_-> thinkfire, sudo apt-get nautilus-share is installed?
<histo> thinkfire: yeah but do you see the share lists under dropkick on smbtree?  are the shares you "can't see" there or not?
<thinkfire> nope, just the shared printers, no folders
<thinkfire> sam, sec installing
<histo> thinkfire: how did you configure these shares?
<sam-_-> sam, or forgot install
<SeanTater> I have a remote control that I thought would work with lirc. But I stopped the lirc daemon and it still works! What else supports remotes and how can I configure them?
<kreuter> micols: how do you put a package on hold?
<brukutu> so any ideas? un[lug powercord netbook goes to sleep straight a away?
<sam-_-> kreuter, in synaptic you can pin a package to a specific version
<thinkfire> sam, installed, still no sharing option when right clicking a folder
<histo> thinkfire: logout and back in
<sam-_-> thinkfire logged out and in again?
<histo> thinkfire: or restart nautilus
<sam-_-> histo, dito :-)
<thinkfire> restart nautilus how?
<brukutu> killall -9 nautilus
<histo> thinkfire: killall nautilus
<sam-_-> pkill -9 nautilus
<ggreene> is there a program that will allow me to connect computer to computer with out useing cross over cables?
<sam-_-> histo, y. better
<stiang> histo and sam-_- : thanks, that worked great!
<histo> clear
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, ???
<thinkfire> its there!
<thinkfire> *gasp*
<brukutu> so any ideas? un[lug powercord netbook goes to sleep straight a away?
<bonjoyee> ggreene: have a router!!
<histo> brukutu: did you check the options I told you?
<thinkfire> ok so next problem
<ggreene> bonjoyee, yes i just built a ubuntu router
<sam-_-> brukutu, check the logs what triggered it?
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, did you catch that link?
<thinkfire> when using file sharing option by right clickig, its telling me we can only share folders we own
<brukutu> gtg. check later :) shot for all the help
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: oh, I see.  I hadn't scrolled down.
<histo> brukutu: system > Prefercenes > On Battery Power and look at theactions
<sam-_-> thinkfire, so?
<ggreene> bonjoyee, the network works fine i just would like to eliminate the switch if possible
<thinkfire> so its failing to share that directory
<ziftex> Sorry for offtopic, But is there any openoffice channels here on freenode?
<thinkfire> netshare failed
<thinkfire> restricted to share only folders you own
<ziftex> Got a question for openoffice.org calc.
<thinkfire> how do I root
<bonjoyee>  thinkfire: add "user share owner only = false" to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, I imagine those scripts actually start/stop services during the update process...
<histo> thinkfire: what folder are you trying to share?
<thinkfire> bonjoyee, which section?
<histo> bonjoyee: don't even need that if you just add the share in smb.conf manually
<sam-_-> ziftex, #Openoffice.org
<bonjoyee>  thinkfire: in the global section...it should be on the error message window itself
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, If I would have read I would have that's exactly what it says.
<Typh> Can anyone help me with this? It's been happening since I upgrade to 10.10 http://dpaste.com/286245/ I can't seem to install python packages, and am fearing I'll have to reinstall ubuntu
<ziftex> sam-_-, thanks.
<histo> Typh: can you purge that package?
<redGoat> Typh: I always hate upgrading.
<Typh> histo: I have, same error when I reinstall
<thinkfire> bonjoyee, that worked
<thinkfire> checking from vista
<mouka> How do I get back my desktop after I close (I think laptop goes to stand by) the lid of my laptop?
<thinkfire> its there!
<bonjoyee> thinkfire: hope u restarted samba service?
<histo> Typh: can you purge the package?
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: I think you're mistaken.  the postinst script sets things up, but doesn't actually restart things.
<bonjoyee> sorry late..
<thinkfire> I didnt restart services, maybe it was automatic?
<mouka> I tried ctrl+alt+backspace, but it doesn't restart the X server
<Typh> histo: uh... pardon? As I just said, I have.
<histo> !dontzap | mouka
<ubottu> mouka: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<PhilipPhilip> Please help, my ubuntu is borked.
<thinkfire> now I am unable to login to that folder share
<histo> Typh: no you said it happens when you reinstall purging is different remove configs and everything for the package
<PhilipPhilip> Can someone help me my ubuntu is borked?
<thinkfire> using login credentials I use on my ubuntu box, I cannot login to the shares
<bonjoyee> thinkfire: " sudo smbpasswd -a thinkfire"
<Typh> histo: I also said that "I have". As in "I have purged."
<bonjoyee> bonjoyee: and set a samba password
<Typh> histo: but if I then try to install, I get the same error once more.
<PhilipPhilip> Please can anyone hekp me, I am 9 years old and my ubuntu is borked, and I'm going to be in big trouble
<mouka> histo: Thanks, that worked fine!!
<thinkfire> bonjoyee, that worked
<thinkfire> you rock
<PhilipPhilip> i repeat, BIG trouble
<histo> Typh: maybe clean your apt cache and re download the package perhaps the one you have is corrupt
<bonjoyee> thinkfire: nice to see you cheer up:)
<xangua> !ask | PhilipPhilip and we do not read minds
<ubottu> PhilipPhilip and we do not read minds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> Typh: try purging it then remove the deb from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<thinkfire> yeah, 4 hours of tutorials and whatnot, its finally nice to see some progress on my part
<thinkfire> thanks again
<thinkfire> maybe initial samba installation was borked or something and that reinstall helped
<Typh> histo: no change :(
<thinkfire> or I just fubared it from the start somehow
<thinkfire> haha
<Vizzle> in cases where one is allowing access to others to your ubuntu machine, how should usernames be set in terms of permissions?
<histo> Typh: after the deb is removed then install the package
<histo> Typh: make sure it redownloads it
<bonjoyee> thinkfire:  think nautilus-share did the trick...i assumed that to be installed..but since this is a server it was not
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, It specifically says that it does/can.
<histo> Typh: if not maybe the package is broken from whatever mirror you are using
<histo> thinkfire: if it's a server why do you have a gui?
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, 'postinst' scripts then execute any commands necessary to start or restart a service once a new package has been installed or upgraded.
<PhilipPhilip> i cannot update, i have no sound :(
<shdwpuppet> has anyone had success with getting 10.10 to work on the Eee PC 1215N, particularly the nvidia ion2?
<xangua> do you¿ shdwpuppet
<thinkfire> I dunno, I am new, I wanted to use it to mainly serve files and whatnot, so I selected server, then installed gnome when I couldnt get filesharing going properly, thinking a GUI would be easier
<shdwpuppet> im sorry xangua?
<Typh> histo: no change, and I'm using http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<histo> Typh: I'm not running 10.10 so I can't check the package
<thinkfire> Did I defeat the purpose of installing it as server by installing a GUI?
<histo> Typh: maybe someone else can help
<GeekyAdam> thinkfire: you'd prob be better off just installing ubuntu desktop then configuring servers. the real power in ubuntu (and most linux servers) lies in being able to use command-line well.
<histo> thinkfire: not really it's your preference
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, look at examples in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Typh> histo: thanks anyways
<histo> thinkfire: but you may want to read the difference between server and desktop.
<Noobster> hi all
<GeekyAdam> hi Noobster
<thinkfire> I was just thinking the same thing histo, perhaps I should install as desktop so assumptions are correct when I need assistance?
<thinkfire> is there a way to revert to desktop?
<PhilipPhilip> I need one on one help please
<PhilipPhilip> message me
<hizu> Text hier eingeben...hi everybody
<thinkfire> without undoing everything?
<histo> thinkfire: you can just install ubuntu-desktop package
<histo> thinkfire: but it's all up to you.  You don't have to
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: its usually better to ask in public chat so everyone can help and benifit
<sam-_-> there is almost no difference except for the kernel and the preselected packages
<Noobster> I need help with learning backports & getting a more up-to-date bind9 installed for my server
<thinkfire> I am going to, I am thinking selecting server just made things more complex for me
<marrrk> hey, is anybody running their ubuntu on parallels 6?
<hizu> german speaking?
<PhilipPhilip> GeekyAdam, I cannot update to meercat
<sapphi> hello, i have a problem about booting ubuntu
<Noobster> sapphi, what kind of trouble?
<PhilipPhilip> i updated to meercat but its still telling me to update to meerkat
<hizu> i have problem with my webcam
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: explain your situation more descriptively. are you using 10.04 and you want to go to 10.10 (Meercat)?
<sam-_-> meercat is 11.04
<bonjoyee> sam-_-:11.04?
<kahen> OK, I'm at a complete loss at how to explain this behaviour on this laptop: After some hibernate/resume cycles I have no sound from speakers but headphones work fine... then I do some combination of mute/unmute and unplug/replug headphones and speakers work again... that's just _bizarre_
<PhilipPhilip> Yes, i'm on 10.04 and I tried upgrading, it upgraded, but now it still says, new edition of ubuntu available
<Pweg> you're thinkin natty
<PhilipPhilip> and i have no sound
<hizu> can someone help me by an webcamproblem?
<sam-_-> i'm wrong sry :-)
<GeekyAdam> sam-_-: Meercat is 10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<kahen> weirdest thing about it: rebooting doesn't fix it
<xangua> PhilipPhilip: did you redtart ubuntu after upgrading¿
<sam-_-> hizu, describe the problem
<PhilipPhilip> yes xangua - there are all sorts of weird scrolling errors
<hizu> just black by cheese cam
<Noobster> PhilipPhilip, have you tryed installing from scratch?
<hizu> my system:
<hizu> ubuntu 10.10 eeepc 1101ha
<PhilipPhilip> i don't want to lose any of my settings Noobster
<sapphi> i used to have windows xp, and i decided to install ubuntu by wubi... well, the thing is that then it came the grub problem thing... then i tried to reinstall windows, i couldn't do it and magically i could enter in ubuntu... the thing now is that erased windows' folder and i had to restart ubuntu because of an update but i cannot enter in ubuntu because it appears again the grub thing
<bonjoyee> hizu: try gstreamer-properties
<hizu> with eeecontrol and eee applet
<nirazio> I want to find whether my home directory got encrypted or not..How to check this???
<PhilipPhilip> try to access it from another account nirazio
<Noobster> PhilipPhilip, I never distro upgrade personally I find it to not be as stable
<Pici> PhilipPhilip: When you say 'it' is tilleing you that a new version of Ubuntu is available, what do you mean by 'it'?
<RogueShadow> I've always had trouble after upgrading also, I always install fresh.
<PhilipPhilip> yes, seems that way Noobster - but I have so many other programs installed, i didnt want to do a clean instal, just an upgrade and keep all the settings
<nirazio> PhilipPhilip: So what would happen if i access it from another acc??
<Noobster> nirazio, try booting off the cd and seeing if you can access the data
<RogueShadow> Most, if not all the settings can be saved by saving your home folder
<sam-_-> nirazio, check /etc/fstab
<Noobster> PhilipPhilip, have you looked @ your log files?
<PhilipPhilip> Pici, update manager says, "New Ubuntu release 10.10 available
<nirazio> sam-_-: fstab???
<Pici> PhilipPhilip: What does the output of lsb_release -d   say?
<PhilipPhilip> i click on upgrade, it doesnt do it
<GeekyAdam> nirazio: if you boot off a livecd or something else, when you mount the drive your home folder is on and try to look at your home folder's contents, you shouldnt see anything. then you know encryption is working.
<aricz> Hi, when I launch 'GNU Screen' my prompt changes.. anyone have a clue why and what to do?
<Noobster> PhilipPhilip, do you know how to do it with cmd line?
<xaq> hi all, i'm trying to get some files off an old install of win95 over a direct ethernet connection, any hints?
<PhilipPhilip> it says, "Ubuntu 10.04"  Pici
<erUSUL> aricz: how do you launch it?
<PhilipPhilip> I originally did it by command line Noobster
<Pici> PhilipPhilip: What command did you use to upgrade?
<aricz> erUSUL: 'screen' in console
<erUSUL> aricz: and it changes to what?
<PhilipPhilip> I just followed the instructions on a web site, i can't remember all the commands sorry guys
<tyrone> anyone with any experience with netbeans and setting up a PHP project?
<aricz> erUSUL: '$'
<PhilipPhilip> Pici ^
<aricz> erUSUL: Somehow it resets $PS1 ..
<sam-_-> nirazio, yes it's a file. you can look at it with any texteditor
<erUSUL> aricz: maybe screen is launching sg instead of bash ?
<Noobster> PhilipPhilip, check your .bash_history and come back to answer Pici
<erUSUL> aricz: maybe screen is launching sh ( which is dash in ubuntu) instead of bash ?
<Pici> PhilipPhilip: Well, was do you happen to remember if it was 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' or 'sudo do-release-upgrade' ?
<aricz> erUSUL: I'm using /bin/ksh
<aricz> erUSUL: Well, there's something I'm missing, and I don't know why.. :) because it all flowed well when using bash
<Noobster> PhilipPhilip, Pici is right it is only 2 commands
<Pici> aricz: Anything odd in ~/.screenrc ?
<nirazio> sam-_-: What result i will get if i am encrypted??
<PhilipPhilip> Yes, I typed, sudo do-release-upgrade Pici
<aricz> why=what.. checking .screenrc
<Noobster> any errors?
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> tyrone: you might look @ #netbeans
<sam-_-> nirazio, to be honest i don't know. but it should be in there.
<sam-_-> nirazio, your homedir that is
<PhilipPhilip> warning failed to read mirror file
<tyrone> _Zroto|ernZ_: oh, didn't know there was such a thing
<Pici> PhilipPhilip: The only thin I can suggest is to look in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ for problems, or to use do-release-upgrade again.
<tyrone> Thanks
<Noobster> PhilipPhilip, are you root?
<aricz> Pici: It's the .screenrc that comes with GNU Screen.. haven't done anything to it.. just copied it from /etc/. to ~/.
<PhilipPhilip> I just says, system upgrade is complete
<PhilipPhilip> press y to restart
<PhilipPhilip> ok i'll restart now, and come back
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> tyrone: yeah try the #netbeans channel & the #php channel :)
<nirazio> PhilipPhilip: What also makes me wondering is that the .Private folder has 600MB and over 1000 files of encrypted Data in it although i put no files in there....
<Noobster> nirazio, he is gone
<Noobster> nirazio, he had to reboot
<nirazio> oke
<Pici> aricz: Does your $PS1 default to what you see inside screen when you login?
<aricz> pici, no
<aricz> pici: I set $PS1 in my .profile .. when I start 'screen' it resets $PS1 .. not sure why, and where it does that
<erUSUL> aricz: launch screen with  « screen -s ksh » ?
<aricz> erUSUL: I get the same 'error' .. hehe
<PhilipPhilip> Hey guys, nope - still didnt work
<PhilipPhilip> still 10.04
<nirazio> PhilipPhilip: What also makes me wondering is that the .Private folder has 600MB and over 1000 files of encrypted Data in it although i put no files in there....
<itilious> hello everyone
<Dan_E> I connected my mouse and printer through a USB hub to free up a USB port  now everytime I start my computer I have to unplug the hub and replug it to get the mouse to work. Any help?
<erUSUL> aricz: i have this line in screenrc « shell -$SHELL
<erUSUL> aricz: to make sure profile is loaded dunno where i got it ...
<itilious> is it save to "clean cache" in ubuntu tweak? it seems to only delete .deb files,,, do i need this for anything?
<aricz> erUSUL: And tadaaaa, it magically works fine.. :)
<aricz> erUSUL: Thanks hehe, now, just figure out why it works :)
<PhilipPhilip> It's quite a conundrum isn't it?  Why won't it upgrade?!
<micols> krabador: echo hold|dpkg --set-selection iirc (or very close to that, man dpkg)
<micols> echo "foobar hold"|..
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: it might help if you tried the command-line method of upgrading and copied all output to a pastebin
<Friar> I keep getting errors when trying to play DVD
<Friar> 's...
<micols> where foobar is your packagename
<Friar> I'm not sure why.
<PhilipPhilip> ok GeekyAdam
<Friar> I am pretty sure that I have the DVD plugin on my machine though.
<krabador> micols, what?
<PhilipPhilip> what's the best pastebin to instal?
<traceto> Is there any Yakuake but for gnome? I have tried guake but it doesn't works so great...
<micols> krabador: sry ,was for kreuter
<kreuter> micols: yeah, got it.
<erUSUL> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2 (maverick), package size 78 kB, installed size 588 kB
<PhilipPhilip> GeekyAdam, what pastebin will i install?
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: it's not clear what the interface between the postinst script and upstart/sysvinit is supposed to be.
<NooBuntu> I cant find Nvidia Cuda Tool Kit for 10.10
<kreuter> I see how some postinst scripts do some stuff having to do with restarts, but my postinst script does nothing in that regard, and the restart is nevertheless happening.
<NooBuntu> osmodivs@Djiin:~/Escritorio$ ./devdriver_3.2_linux_64_260.19.21.run.partbash: ./devdriver_3.2_linux_64_260.19.21.run.part: /bin/sh: intérprete erróneo: Archivo de texto en uso
<NooBuntu> WHY!?
<antlong> is there a flash player for 64 bit ubuntu 10.04?
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, look at examples in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: I am.
<MrAnthrope> Hey guys. Any of you play Dungeons and Dragons Online? They updated the game this morning and now I get an error telling me I'm not running the current version after I patch it.
<ravenkin> Does anyone know how to default desktop icons to the right side instead of the left?
<PhilipPhilip> got a new problem now
<PhilipPhilip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543238/
<kreuter> oh, I get it now.
<RogueShadow> MrAnthrope, fun game, I been meaning to try installing it here in Ubuntu. I didn't play much, but I like it.
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: sorry, I didn't realize that #DEBHELPER# in my source gets processed funny.
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: you dont install pastebins. do a "/topic"
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: (here in irc)
<MrAnthrope> Man it took me 3 days to install it. And then there was a patch and I can't play again.
<MrAnthrope> It worked just fine after I installed it. Only issue I had was that I couldn't go fullscreen.
<MrAnthrope> I just made the window as big as my desktop, though.
<PhilipPhilip> ok GeekyAdam  thanks
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: its funny that you showed an error attemptign to isntall a pastebin, using a pastebin
<MrAnthrope> I'm using the native Linux patcher. I just added a custom clientpatcher.dll file and it's downloading a bunch of files so I'm hoping this fixes it.
<PhilipPhilip> lol GeekyAdam - Yes, i guess it is.
<JoeCoolNetbook> Why can't I scroll up?
<aszpain2> When you download some X-dev package the headers are found in /usr/include/X/ the problem is that when u compile with gcc it expects the headers and its subdirectories in /usr/include/ ... how can you apt-get install dev packages in a way that gcc directly catch the headers?
<JoeCoolNetbook> I can't scroll up on any of three mice, including a touchpad,  I can only scroll down.
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, hope that helps you. :)
<kreuter> UnholyTerror: actually it just makes more work for me. :(
<Dan_E>  I connected my mouse and printer through a USB hub to free up a USB port  now everytime I start my computer I have to unplug the hub and replug it to get the mouse to work. Any help?
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: do the command-line method for upgrading, then copy-paste all the output in the paste.ubuntu.com pastebin you just used
<turtleJP> hopefully an easy question is there keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<joe847> .
<kreuter> because now I have to implement whatever #DEBHELPER# means but only sometimes.
<PhilipPhilip> OK GeekyAdam 1 minute
<MarkSS> I know too much Linux. How do I become a noob?
<greenpuddin> JoeCoolNetbook: Try your luck through the Mouse settings found through System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<RogueShadow> MarkSS, go toa  channel about something you don't know about
<PhilipPhilip> Sorry, what was the command again to do it in commandline, sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<greenpuddin> there may be some setting prohibiting scrolling for some ungodly reason
<MrAnthrope> turtleJP: If you have Compiz you can bind workspace switching to any key you like. I have mine set to <super>1, 2, 3, & 4 for each viewport.
<turtleJP> MarkSS: You forget what you don't use. Either that or there is only so much room in your brain. One thing goes in and the other goes out.
<MarkSS> heh
<aszpain2> for example if you do: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-dev it installs header files in /usr/include/gstreamer0.10/someheaderfile.h but gcc has the include <gst/someheaderfile.h>
<trollboy> For some reason I lost most of my mail in one of my folders in Evolution.. is there a way to run a repair against that folder
<BigGreenCanoe> have a question about window frames in Gnome on 10.04.  I cannot get the frames to stay set after I logout and have to reset the apperance prefs each time.  it this a generak issue, or just a bad file on my end?
<PhilipPhilip> GeekyAdam,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/543244/
<doriangrey> Hello i was trying moving all .mp3 from one location to another with the command mv location/where/they/are new/location but i m gettin errors.. any help?
<otak>  turtleJP : I think that's Ctrl-Alt-arrow
<Pici> doriangrey: What error are you getting?
<UnholyTerror> kreuter, you know more than I do... I just googled ;)
<erUSUL> trollboy: see if the mbox file is still in ~/.evolution/
<doriangrey> Pici, doriangrey@ubuntu:~$ mv '/media/WOXTER/musica/Mi música/*.mp3' '/media/Philips Multimedia Disk Drive/Music'
<doriangrey> mv: cannot stat `/media/WOXTER/musica/Mi música/*.mp3': No such file or directory
<PhilipPhilip> sorry GeekyAdam  ignore that one, i'm pasteing a new one
<ravenkin> Does anyone know how to default desktop icons to the right side instead of the left?
<erUSUL> doriangrey: do not use ' ' if you are using glos like *
<UnholyTerror> BigGreenCanoe, ##gnome
<aszpain2> How do you say gcc to look into all subdirectories?
<aszpain2> of an specific path?
<kek> where can i find info about the lifetimes of ubuntu releases and how long will 8.04 be supported?
<Pici> doriangrey: Try surrounding your paths with double quotes " instead of single quotes.
<trollboy> erUSUL, what precisely am I looking for..
<erUSUL> !eol | kek
<ubottu> kek: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pici> kek: 8.04 is an LTS release, so it is supported for 5 years on the server, and 6 on the desktop.
<doriangrey> Pici, doriangrey@ubuntu:~$ mv /media/WOXTER/musica/Mi música/*.mp3 /media/Philips Multimedia Disk Drive/Music
<doriangrey> mv: target `Drive/Music' is not a directory
<Pici> kek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases is what you want.
<doriangrey> Pici, i did but same error
<xangua> Pici:  kek is 3 for desctop, not 6 o_O
<Pici> doriangrey: That doesn't look like you used doublequotes.
<JPeterson> how do I check the mouse polling rate in maverick?
<joe847> 3 on the Desktop version...
<PhilipPhilip> OK GeekyAdam  here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/543246/
<xangua> desktop*
<kek> Pici: Thanks!
<Pici> xangua: oops.  Dunno how I typoed that.
<JPeterson> for example cat /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll returned 0, so i guess that's outdated information
<JPeterson> how do i check the mouse polling rate in the newest ubuntu?
<doriangrey> Pici, i didnt used the second time but i got same error
<Pici> doriangrey: Can you try tab-completing the directory path instead?
<erUSUL> trollboy: ~/.evolution/mail/local/nameoffolder
<doriangrey> Pici, let me try
<UnholyTerror> doriangrey, use tab completion when typing you folder paths... leave out the quotes
<erUSUL> doriangrey: use " " double quotes.
<PhilipPhilip> "trollboy" lol genius
<trollboy> PhilipPhilip, one could say the same about your nick
<VonGuard> OMG what the hell did that thunderbird update do?!
<VonGuard> they pushed a new Ubuntu update this mornign with mozilla and thunderbird, and now my machine is completely hung
<Noobster> PhilipPhilip, did it work after reboot?
<trollboy> erUSUL, I see inbox/outbox/etc there, but none of the custom folders I've created
<PhilipPhilip> no Noobster
<Noobster> try cmd line again
<PhilipPhilip> still says new version available
<Noobster> make sure you sudo
<trollboy> I pop multiple accounts from my evolution and have rules set up that if source account is this, put in that folder, and so on and so forth
<MrAnthrope> For anyone who cares, using a custom patchclient.dll file fixed Dungeons & Dragons Online.
<VonGuard> CPU maxed and the whole OS is at a crawl after this mozilla/thunderbird update
<PhilipPhilip> I'm just going to wait a second until GeekyAdam gets back to me
<trollboy> My inbox folder is empty and should be
<trollboy> my problem is erUSUL, inbox>>folderforemailaddress1 lost most of its mail
<wwlvx> join #kde #gnome
<doriangrey> Pici, UnholyTerror  yes right and working! thanks
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: im not as proficient in this stuff as some others here, dont be scared to take other advice as well.
<Vespero> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu One. I have several chat accounts verified in it, but am unable to click "online" or any other status settings to log in.
<joe847> Er, any reasons why both the Gnumeric & Abiword not up to date yet, on the 10.04LTS release?!
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: id try to do a "sudo apt-get update -y" and "sudo apt-get upgrade -y" then retry the upgrade
<axisys> is this valid? GRUB_TERMINAL="--timeout=5 serial console"
<PhilipPhilip> ok GeekyAdam
<Pici> joe847: Because LTS doesn't mean that you're getting feature updates?
<Dan_E> I connected my mouse and printer through a USB hub to free up a USB port  now everytime I start my computer I have to unplug the hub and replug it to get the mouse to work. Any help?
<UnholyTerror> doriangrey, see the backslashes where all the spaces are - it's called escaping
<PhilipPhilip> ok done that, i'm going to restart again - back in a few minutes
<joe847> Pici: don't know!
<Pici> joe847: Well, I'll telling you then ;)
<joe847> Gnumeric is a few month old now, and not up to date, that much I'm certain of.  Pici
<PhilipPhilip> Hey guys, no luck still.
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: has the output changed at all?
<Pici> joe847: the 'LTS' part of the release name means that you will be receiving security updates, not new software versions just because upstream released one.
<Pici> !latest | joe847
<ubottu> joe847: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<PhilipPhilip> no, exactly the same GeekyAdam
<joe847> Pici:  Thanks!
<Pici> joe847: np :)
<nirazio> I have a wireless mouse device and I would like to speed-up the scrolling. I found a hint that tell us to install gpointing-device-settings.Unfortunatelly this program is not working in Lucid.Trying to running it one get a segmentation fault error.So I went here to ask how to manually speed up scroll ?
<wildfire101> hey, how do i just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 and i wanna download spotify (http://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/) Please may someone tell me how to?
<mattalexx> I'm trying to compile PHP from source and I'm getting the following error: "configure: error: Cannot find libz" Aptitude is telling me that lib32z1 is installed, but I can't find it. It's a fresh install of Server 10.10
<JPeterson> can anyone talk to me about mouse polling and to make the mouse behave better for precision games?
<mattalexx> *lib64z1
<erUSUL> trollboy: really dunno; mail for pop accounts is stored in ~/.evolution/mail/local/ as modified mbox files. maybe thoswe files dissapear due to fs corruption? hard to know
<erUSUL> mattalexx: why are you compiling php from source?
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: im checkin the output out some more.
<PhilipPhilip> i get a lot of errors on start up how do I see the logs of errors on start up?
<mattalexx> I'm implementing phpfarm for a development machine
<PhilipPhilip> Thanks for your help GeekyAdam
<erUSUL> mattalexx: and the precompiled packages wont work ?
<JoeCoolNetbook> Has anyone else been prepositioned for a chrome OS laptop?
<mattalexx> erUSUL,  I'm configuring them.
<PhilipPhilip> GeekyAdam,  what file would I cat to see the errors scrolling on start up - they are probably related
<xangua> !ot | JoeCoolNetbook
<ubottu> JoeCoolNetbook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jymere> what is the command for selecting the first column of a file ?
<harvi_svk> JoeCoolNebook: US only :(
<wildfire101> Help please?
<Durando> anyone know how to get better performance out of vmware
<roy_1> hi! solaris 11 messed up my mbr. now i only have solaris and windows on the boot menu and i cannot access ubuntu.
<xangua> wildfire101: the spotify client for linux needs you to have a payed account, or whathever is called, you can try wine if you have a normal account
<wrb123> is there any use for a 40GB ide hard drive on an ubuntu system that already has a 1TB sata hard drive?
<xangua> !grub2 | roy_1
<ubottu> roy_1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wildfire101> ok thnaks xangua
<jymere> what is the command which can select the first column of a file ?
<wrb123> i have an old 40GB sitting here and i could hook it up if it would be useful in any way
<killybilly> hi, is there a way to enable/disable persistency on a live USB?
<JoeCoolNetbook> roy_1, just use a livecd or your other linux and do a dpkg-reconfigure grub2 on sda
<roy_1> i tried to reinstall grub from the live cd (where i am now), but it says /dev not mounted
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: you need to enable the bootlogger: 1. edit file /etc/defaults/bootlogd (change "no" to "yes") 2. reboot - daemon is started at boot then stopped after it finishes 3. check /var/log/boot
<JoeCoolNetbook> roy_1, mount it.
<JPeterson> all info on mouse tweaking that i find seems out of date, for example there is no/etc/modprobe.d/options in maverick
<roy_1> how? i am new to linux
<JoeCoolNetbook> What worked for me was chrooting into the old system that you want in the grub menu, and running dpkg from there
<tauquir> #join pocoo
<roy_1> i tried to enter ubuntu from command line in solaris' grub, but it can't find the files..
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<roy_1> is ext4 a problem for legacy grub and zfs?
<PhilipPhilip> thanks GeekyAdam  I'll be back and I'll paste you the errors on start up
<Dan_E> I connected my mouse and printer through a USB hub to free up a USB port  now everytime I start my computer I have to unplug the hub and replug it to get the mouse to work. Any help?
<Noobster> GeekyAdam, can you help explain something for me
<wildfire101> when i wanted to download spotify through wine but when i try to download it there is an error message saying 'block: wine start /unux' how do i fix this please?
<GeekyAdam> Noobster: i can try
<Noobster> ok long or short
<Mallen2008> Hey, I installed Teamviewer and did an update through the programs updater. Now I have the windows version installed under .teamviewer in my home directory. How do I go about removing this directory/application (If it still exists), safely, and then reinstall teamviwer?
<Noobster> lol
<Noobster> GeekyAdam, short ver..
<GeekyAdam> Noobster: short first
<GeekyAdam> Noobster: short first so i can tell whether or not its something i know about >.>
<PhilipPhilip> strange GeekyAdam  /var/log/boot has nothing in it..
<wildfire101> help please?
<PhilipPhilip> i definitly enabled it
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: hmmm...
<Noobster> I am trying to install samba4 onto lucid. I need to have a newer ver of bind9 installed than comes from the base atp-get. I was wonder about adding backports to my source, but I am not entirely sure what that means or if it will help
<Mallen2008> Can anyone help me remove a program directory when the program is not installed anymore (I cant remove it through console, add/remove or package manager
<j0k3r> whois MaRk-i
<j0k3r> helllow
<wildfire101> Help?
<Tomislav> hello, I need help with putting ubuntu 9.10 on 2GB of space
<Noobster> GeekyAdam, did this make sense?
<xangua> Tomislav: 2gb is way too little
<tyrone> how do I delete a file that I created from the terminal?
<wildfire101> xangua,  please may you help me?
<churl> Need help reinstalling grub from a live cd!  Tried sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda5 /dev/sda  (it installed but no luck on the reboot)
<Tomislav> I think too many ppl here
<GeekyAdam> Noobster: im not familiar with the term "backports" what i think you may mean is repositories other than the ones that come with ubuntu? other repositories may be useful for installing unique software. i've used alternate repos for unique software before. try googling around for "ubuntu adding alternate repositories" or something similar.
<Tomislav> and ppl all time exiting and entering :S
<Mallen2008> Channel def has changed
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: this might be outside my realm of help. if i were u id google for the bootlogger problem and try to find out why its not putting anything in /var/log/boot (maybe its a different file?).
<roy_1> nobody is talking in #grub :(
<erUSUL> Tomislav: disable the display of enter/leaving messages in your irc client
<GeekyAdam> tyrone: rm <filename>
<xangua> wildfire101: better try a 10gb partiton as minimum
<borreguito> hi, my name is Arthur.. i want to instal ubuntu 10.10 on an USB 8Gb Memory.
<borreguito> Can any body help me?
<xangua> !usb | borreguito
<ubottu> borreguito: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PhilipPhilip> Thanks for your help GeekyAdam ! I'll get to the bottom of this eventually! :)
<angel_> hola
<wildfire101> xangua,  huh?
<RogueShadow> PhilipPhilip, If I were you, I'd look into backing up my home folder safely, and re-installing the latest version directly after downloading some cds.
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: if you figure out the solution, try to report back here. just curious.
<angel_> hello you
<killybilly> hi, is there a way to enable/disable persistency on a live USB?
<GeekyAdam> PhilipPhilip: RogueShadow has a point. your system  seems pretty buggy, you might beneifit from a freseh install. maybe its time. :/
<wildfire101> xangua,  i think you have the wrong person
<borreguito> i not want to install ubuntu from an USB... .i want to install to a USB flash!
<tyrone> GeekyAdam: thanks
<sceo> I installed ubuntu server 10.10 without a network (just using a bootable USB drive).  Now that I have network (wired) I need to configure it to start the network on boot.  I added to /etc/network/interfaces "auto eth0" but it doesn't seem to help.  "sudo dhclient" will get my network up fine.
<lucas-arg> borreguito, burn the iso to a cd and install it to the usb... install grub in the /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda
<RogueShadow> That advice comes from somebody who has destroyed his installation many times. ;)
<PhilipPhilip> Yes, I guess, backing things up then wiping it and doing a clean install may be the last resort.
<zyen> hellow
<zyen> im have a error during booting ubuntu 10 64bits
<zyen> Proces GLIB-Warning xx getpwuid-v(): failed due to unkwon user ID (0)
<baggar11> sceo: add "iface eth0 inet dhcp" under "auto eth0"
<zyen> posible solutions please¿
<RogueShadow> PhilipPhilip, if it is settings your primarily worried about, your home folder should contain nearly all settings, unless you did a lot of non-standard things.
<PhilipPhilip> Good advice too RogueShadow thanks
 * GeekyAdam shrugs at RogueShadow.
<borreguito> ok.. lucas-arg... but my Ubuntu Live session does not show me my usb partitions.
<GeekyAdam> ive fried my fair share of systems.
<PhilipPhilip> Yes, I'
<borreguito> i am  looking for it!!
<zyen> please I have an error during boot to install ubuntu 10 64bits
<zyen> is it
<zyen> Proces GLIB-Warning xx getpwuid-v(): failed due to unkwon user ID (0)
<PhilipPhilip> Yes, I've a lot of random settings, and 1000s of programs downloaded, a frsh install just means getting everything again.
<zyen> posible solutions please?
<lucas-arg> borreguito, use try ubuntu first and check that the arent mounted... also check with gparted that they are ext3 or 4 first
<FloodBot1> zyen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sceo> baggar11: ahh yes, that's the magic; thanks, mate!
<Dan_E> I connected my mouse and printer through a USB hub to free up a USB port  now everytime I start my computer I have to unplug the hub and replug it to get the mouse to work. Any help?
<PhilipPhilip> Does the ubuntu 10.10 DVD have a "repair" mode?
<redGoat> PhilipPhilip: It is actually a good idea to backup your stuffs. I keep my personal files away from OS -- That way, I can play around with Ubuntu, Fedora, ArchLinux, etc etc without having to worry about anything.
<roy_1> why the heck is nobody speaking on the #grub channel? :(
<zyen> posible solutions to this error plz? http://paste.ubuntu.com/543265/
<krger> Maybe because nobody's there?
<krger> Or are you trying to set up a Zen koan or something?
<PhilipPhilip> Yes, I agree redGoat
<borreguito> ok lucas-arg... i'll try it?? tnks
<joe847> .
<roy_1> krgr: 69 users online...
<zyen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543265/
<zyen> Posible solutions please? :(
<frox> hi, does anyone have experience with overclocking?  I'm having a problem with cpu frequency scaling overriding the bios settings.
<spridel> When I log out I lose my apperance settings for the frames of the windows and have to reset them. Ubuntu 10.04 Gnome
<mouka> can someone please help with a suspend issue I have with my laptop?
<lucas-arg> mouka, what ubuntu version?
<mouka> I have an HP-6735b laptop, if I ever close the lid
<zyen> [lucas-arg] can you help me please...?
<mouka> it goes to suspend mode and does not recover after
<zyen> anithing can help me?
<mouka> lucas-arg: I have the latest Ubuntu, latest kernel
<lucas-arg> mouka, if its 10.04 it could be a kernel issue...
<lucas-arg> zyen, whats the problem?
<mouka> lucas-arg: it is 10.10
<lahwran> how would I downgrade to a more stable release of file-roller? the version that ships with 10.10 is driving me crazy
<killybilly> is my question about persistency to be asked in other specific channel?
<lucas-arg> mouka, try downloading a newer kernel from kernel ppa (google) install it and see that happens
<mouka> lucas-arg: I already did, nothing happened
<mouka> I tried tinkering with grub, nothing worked
<lucas-arg> mouka, im out of ideas...
<mouka> I am too
<lahwran> file roller has in the last few days #1 failed to include half the files I told it to archive, #2 deleted all files in an archive when I tried to only delete one, #3 refused to delete a directory titles .settings
<lahwran> this is all in zip archives, btw
<zyen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572279
<lahwran> is there a version of file-roller without such flakey zip support?
<zyen> can you help me with this error?
<borreguito> your HD have a swap partition?  (RAM  * 2 )
<mouka> Anybody knows if there is a fix for a suspend problem I have been facing for a while now?
<zyen> [borreguito] RAM * 2 is ABSOLET
<borreguito> MOUKA
<mouka> I have tried several solutions I came across in forums, nothing has worked so far
<zyen> OBSOLET^
<mouka> borreguito: yes?
<lucas-arg> zyen, describe error if its a reported bug, its a bug... upgrade ur ubuntu
<Pici> lucas-arg: The bug that he linked to is in progress, and is milestoned for the next version of Ubuntu.
<Autonomiser> ITM!
<Pici> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/532984 would be the proper link anyway, the previous one is a duplicate of this.
<Autonomiser> Sorry wrong channel
<jgb> why does downgrading libasound2 (via "Force Version" in Synaptic) require the removal of, amongst others, skype, wine and picasa? (I have unchecked 'consider recommended packages as dependencies')
<Pici> jgb: Likely because those other packages require the newer version of libasound. I can't be sure without knowing which versions you are switching to/from though.
<jgb> Pici: 1.0.23-1ubuntu2.1 down to 1.0.23-1ubuntu2.1
<frox> anyone have experience with overclocking while running ubuntu?
<jgb> Pici: 1.0.23-1ubuntu2.1 down to 1.0.23-1ubuntu2
<Lichte> is there a program that will let me turn off startup daemons ?
<jgb> sorry, first one was incorrect
<Pici> jgb: Which version of Ubuntu is this?
<killybilly> can you guide me where to ask about my persistency question?
<jgb> Pici: maverick
<GeekyAdam|busy> killybilly: you could always try #linux
<Doinkle> Hi,  I have a laptop with no floppy and no CDROM.  If I pull the HDD and mount(on another PC) with a USB > HDD adapter, can I still get an install of Ubuntu on it without much hassle?
<Pici> jgb: one moment.
<sAkiR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  Doinkle  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<jgb> Lichte: System->Preferences->Startup Applications?
<killybilly> ok thanks
<erUSUL> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
 * erUSUL probably obsolete ... upstart ...
<Lichte> jgb: no, for the system, not gnome
<Lichte> Fedora has one
<Lichte> lets you turn crap off, like cups, apache, etc.
<noah> hey, I just installed pinguy OS (based on ubuntu 10.10) onto a laptop which was running ubuntu and windows 7. I deleted the ubuntu partition, added it to the windows partition, and then shrunk the windows partition and made a new partition for pinguy. I don't think the grub has updated since then and I can't boot into Windows now--I just get an error message asking me to restore. Anybody know how I can fix this?
<sAkiR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  noah  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Pici> sAkiR: Please stop that.
<Doinkle> Hi,  I have a laptop with no floppy and no CDROM.  If I pull the HDD and mount(on another PC) with a USB > HDD adapter, can I still get an install of Ubuntu on it without much hassle?
<Lichte> no ???
<saliak> just upgraded my ubuntu VM to 10.04 and now the keyboard doesn't seem to work.  any suggestions?
<jgb> noah: if you can boot into grub, press 'e' on the boot line, and change the root partition to the correc tone
<sAkiR> ok Pici
<jgb> Lichte: mebbe sysv-rc-conf
<hunnyb> trying to get wireless working on this laptop. presario R3000. First thing though I'm not sure it has a wireless adapter but lspci shows two 'network' adapters. http://pastebin.com/FbMQGC5c any of those look like wireless?
<sAkiR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  hunnyb  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<noah> You mean the partition that I have pinguy installed on?
<root_> sAkir: stop please.
<sAkiR> Dont forget Pici ..One Turk Against The WorLd ! ! ! TurkC×
<jgb> noah: do you want to boot into windows or pinguy? I would boot into pinguy and update grub
<Doinkle> !kick sAkiR
<acid_g> hi @all
<X-Seti> hello
<jgb> noah: so then edit the pinguy line to point to the correct partition, boot it and update grub
<sAkiR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  jgb  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<histo> Doinkle: that doesn't work an op will have to remove people
<hunnyb> anyone?
<noah> I can boot into pinguy just fine, but booting into windows is broken
<CyVan> Greetings. I have a Dell R310 server, Quad Core , 4GB of memory BUT the PERC H200A RAID controller. An application we need ONLY runs on UBUNTU 9.10 but that version is not recognising the RAID card :(  10.04 LTS sees it fine but not 9.10. I've checked the dell site. I see drivers for redhat and suse but not Ubuntu? Are they compatible? any other ways to get 9.10 to see the raid card?
<sAkiR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  CyVan  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<histo> hunnyb: i'm checking
<otak> !hu|sAkiR
<root_> acid_g, hi
<ubottu> sAkiR: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<hunnyb> !ops | sAkiR annoying spambot thing?
<ubottu> sAkiR annoying spambot thing?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<eights> hunnyb: doset look like any wifi adapters just nic's
<Lichte> jgb: no graphical one?
<jgb> noah: what does your grub config file for booting windows look like?
<histo> hunnyb: I just see wired
<jgb> noah: pastebin
<noah> I found this howto on the ubuntu forums. would the first suggestion under "What Can I Do First" work?
<noah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<hunnyb> eights: bother. have to find my usb thingy then
<histo> hunnyb: what type of laptop?
<X-Seti> I am looking for the login screen sesson list config?, I would like to know if vmware can be launched without all of gnome
<hunnyb> why two wired thought? There's only one rj45
<Caelum> I tried to install ubuntu but the installer crashed :(
<histo> hunnyb: I only see one wired
<hunnyb> histo: presario R3000 -- big ancient thing I got given recently
<noah> I'll check my grub file right now
<histo> hunnyb: does it have a wireless switch?
<jgb> noah: your grub isn't broken, so reinstalling it isn't the answer
<hunnyb> no but it has firewire and bluetooth apparently, so I thought wireless would be something obvious.
<noah> I'm not planning on reinstalling anything, but was thinking about updating my grub posibly
<MetalliMyers> sorry if I keep popping in and out, having some client issues
<histo> hunnyb: looks like broadcom wireless was an option with it
<jgb> Lichte: System->Administration->Boot-Up Manager
<hunnyb> perhaps someone has already taken the wireless card out of it?
<lucas-arg> broadcom wireless cards are going to be supported out of the box in 11.04?
<histo> hunnyb: could be check the bottom there is usually a cover over the wireless card you can remove
<Lichte> jgb: I don't have such
<vorreiesserlo> forgive me for the spam, but... how can i join the chan "java" which is an invite-only room?
<histo> lucas-arg: ask in #ubuntu+1
<hunnyb> thanks for help, time to get the screwdriver out...
<histo> vorreiesserlo: ask the ops of the channel i guess
<vorreiesserlo> who is the op? :D
<tyrone> so I seem to have configured my apache server so that when my netbeans project runs it downloads my index.php file... does anyone know what I've done wrong?
<jgb> Lichte: what are you running?
<Lichte> jgb: found it in software center..........Ubuntu 10.10
<noah> Here's me grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/qa8WE6Wt
<Lichte> how 'bout this........Anyone know how to get GDM to stop blanking the monitor ???
<jgb> noah: have you tried just running sudo update-grub?
<CyVan> Greetings. I have a Dell R310 server, Quad Core , 4GB of memory BUT the PERC H200A RAID controller. An application we need ONLY runs on UBUNTU 9.10 but that version is not recognising the RAID card :(  10.04 LTS sees it fine but not 9.10. I've checked the dell site. I see drivers for redhat and suse but not Ubuntu? Are they compatible? any other ways to get 9.10 to see the raid card?
<itilious> where would i find settings in lucid to change brightness for battery/ac power situations?
<noah> not yet. I haven't really done a whole lot with linux in a while, and I don't really want to mess anything up... do you think that could work?
<histo> noah: the config is /etc/default/grub
<jgb> noah: and one what partition is your windows installed?
<itilious> i've looked at power management preferences but dont see any settings for this, any help is greatly apreciated :)
<ilovefairuz> CyVan: /join #ubuntu-server
<noah> It's on sdb1
<histo> jgb: looks like sdb1
<jgb> histo: probably not...
<histo> noah: what are you trying to do?
<Lichte> man GDM sucks
<guntbert> vorreiesserlo: you must be registered/identified for that channel
<Lichte> time to dump gnome
<Dabian> Hi --- how do I change resolution permantently?
<Dabian> (And how do I decide which resolution the gdm-screen has)?
<Lichte> later all
<vorreiesserlo> ok thx
<Dabian> I have Nvidia card. :D
<CyVan> ilovefairuz: thx :)
<jgb> noah: run sudo update-grub and see whether that changes the partition mentioned for windows in grub.cfg
 * Dabian ducks.
<noah> Alright, I'll try that.
<itilious> noah, i came late into convo,,, are you trying to get dual boot with linux and windows working?
<Noobster> I added backports to my /etc.apt/sources.list and installed bind9, but I get errors
<erUSUL> Dabian: « gksudo nvidia-settings » save to xorg.conf file
<Noobster> named -v
<Noobster> named: error while loading shared libraries: libdns.so.69
<doriangrey> hi if i want to move all .mp3 and .mid and .waw etc what is the commnad?  like this mv location/where/isnow/*.mp3.waw.mid /new/location   is this correct?
<histo> noah: jdb any reason you are asking in #ubuntu since you've deleted it?
<histo> noah: ask the pinguy people
<linxeh> doriangrey: no
<Sean93> my power button has dissapeared from my toolbar
<Dabian> erUSUL: Thats what I thought, but a restart of the Xserver, seems to revert my changes.
<noah> itilious: Yeah, that's the idea.
<itilious> noah, did you install ubuntu first?
<linxeh> doriangrey: mv location/*.mp3 location/*.wav location/*.mid /new/location
<histo> itilious: with pinguy and windows he got rid of ubuntu
<noah> I didn't know they had an irc... I clicked on x-chat and this is the first window it opened, so I assumed it didn't.
<linxeh> doriangrey: you can simplify that with clever glob rules, but thats the easiest
<erUSUL> Dabian: check that  ~/.config/monitors.xml is not in the way ( remove it )
<noah> Plus, pinguy it close enough to ubuntu that I figured I should be able to find an answer here
<ilovefairuz> doriangrey: mv /path/*.{mp3,wav,mid}   /new/path
<Dabian> erUSUL: Its there. :)
<itilious> noah, i recently installed ubuntu first on my laptop, then windows xp, and got them to successfully dual boot using grub
<Dabian> Sun of a gun!  Thats it, I think!  Thanks erUSUL !
<linxeh> doriangrey: basically the shell will expand *.mp3 etc into a long list of files, and mv treats the last parameter as destiniation - so you end up with mv foo.mp3 bar.mp3 foobar.mp3 foobaz.wav /new/location (in effect)
<Noobster> can someone help with getting bind9 installed on ubuntu 10.04 lts server?
<histo> noah: hard to say if they have os detection scripts like ubuntu or not.
<erUSUL> Dabian: no problem
<linxeh> doriangrey: what ilovefairuz said too
<halpp> Hi. I seem to have this recurring problem: my browsers seem to chew up more memory as time goes on, and they grey out (compiz) very often after a few hours. Shutting them down and restarting them again does not fix the issue. Is there something I can use to diagnose the problem?
<histo> noah: but I would ask there support and see
<itilious> noah, let me know if this is what you're tryign to do by PM and i'll tell ya how I did it
<Dabian> erUSUL: Which program stores stuff in .config?
<frox> anyone know a channel focused on overclocking?
<erUSUL> Dabian: System>Preferences>Monitor
<ilovefairuz> frox: try ##hardware
<guntbert> Noobster: #ubuntu-server is probably a better place for your question
<noah> itilious: Yeah, but I found pinguy's installer to have issues with the current ubuntu install, so I deleted the ubuntu partition, expanded the windows one, then shrunk it again (I know it sounds complicated but it made more sense at the time)
<Dabian> GNOME then, I guess.
<frox> ilovefairuz: thanks
<Dabian> erUSUL: Will GDM change resultion though?
<Dabian> The login screen.
<noah> I'll try that if the grub update doesn't work
<Noobster> guntbert, thanx
<noah> Last comment was for histo, sorry.
 * itilious is tired
<ilovefairuz> halpp: that's just what browsers do, eat memory! try disabling addons and plugins that you don't use
<erUSUL> Dabian: it should use the xorg.conf resolution
<itilious> why is my name greyd out in xchat? lol
<jgb> frox: you're going to want mprime to test for stability
<halpp> ilovefairuz: It doesn't seem to eat it nearly as quickly in Windows XP, though. Do you know why it might be more responsive in Windows and not in Ubuntu?
<Dabian> erUSUL: OK.  THanks.  Btw. GDM used to be a lot more configurable, that changed in koala .. I kinda waited for it to come back, but I am getting impatient .. do I need a seperate program now?
<jgb> halpp: I can't offer any advice, but firefox kills my pc too
<noah> I did an update-grub, and I'm gonna try and restart and see if I can get into windows
<ilovefairuz> halpp: are we talking about firefox? if so, blame mozilla
<frox> jgb: once i actually get it too overclock yeah
<Dabian> jgb: May it R.I.P.
<noah> thanks for the help
<erUSUL> Dabian: no that i know of. the new gdm is just not as configurable as the old one. fact of life
<frox> right now i believe cpu frequency scaling is overriding the bios settings, limiting me to the stock max freq
<halpp> I've used Opera and Chrome and even they seem to be affected :( Ah well.
<Sean93> my power button has dissapeared from my toolbar
<Dabian> erUSUL: I guess we cannot get the old one back, without loosing security updates and all kinda stuff like that?
<erUSUL> Dabian: correct
<UserX7> how do i get brightness to behave properly (for laptops/netbooks) 10.04?
<frox> Sean93: that happened to me yesterday.  move the bar to the side of the screen, then back to original position
<Sean93> frox, how do i move it?
<TobiF> hi, i have a problem with my maverick - in some applications (e.g. thunderbird, firefox) some pictures have inverted colors, others not - any ideas?
<Dabian> erUSUL: Why do they insist on reducing functionality?  Metacity never had 1/10th the options of Sawfish .. Compiz Fusion is lacking compared to -- forgot its name .. etc.
<frox> Sean93: right-click > properties > orientation drop-down
<vinicius> Hi
<erUSUL> Dabian: dunno; do not ask me ;P. make it easier for the crowds i guess
<Dabian> erUSUL: Even nautilus lost functionality of the panel.
<doriangrey> ilovefairuz, doriangrey@ubuntu:~$ mv /media/Philips\ Multimedia\ Disk\ Drive/Music/Mi música/*.{mp3,wav,mid} /media/Philips\ Multimedia\ Disk\ Drive/Music/
<doriangrey> mv: cannot stat `/media/Philips Multimedia Disk Drive/Music/Mi': No such file or directory
<Sean93> frox, thanks
<doriangrey> mv: cannot stat `música/*.mp3': No such file or directory
<doriangrey> mv: cannot stat `música/*.wav': No such file or directory
<doriangrey> mv: cannot stat `música/*.mid': No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> doriangrey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest69747> Boa noite
<Guest69747> Boa noite
<Dabian> erUSUL: Thats my guess too .. but then, why not just hide the stuff in an advanced pane or something liket hat.
<Guest69747> Alguem por de ajudar?
<FloodBot1> Guest69747: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frox> np
<erUSUL> !pt | Guest69747
<ubottu> Guest69747: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ilovefairuz> doriangrey: put double quotes around each path, because they have spaces
<UserX7> TobiF, have you pressed winkey + n? toggles inverted colours (compiz setting)
<Vini> Alguem pode me ajudar com Ubuntu?
<Dabian> erUSUL: Well, of course you dont have the answers to those kinda questions.  I just wonder why FVWM of 1994/1995 seemed more functional in some ways, that the desktop of today. :)
<ilovefairuz> doriangrey: "media/Philips\ Multimedia\ Disk\ Drive/Music/Mi m?sica/"*.{mp3,wav,mid}
<Dabian> Even FVWM is less useful, I guess. :))
<Vini> ALguem pode me ajudar?
<TobiF> no .. havent pressed win+n
<mifget> no
<erUSUL> Dabian: many clever minds in the unix world ask the same questions.... the beauty of linux is that you still can use fvwm if you so desires ( and many do )
<Dabian> Then again, I guess not all users have used gnu/linux in 15 years.
<otak> doriangrey: you have to 'escape' the space in filenames like this Mi\ Musica
<ilovefairuz> doriangrey: ah no, try this: media/Philips\ Multimedia\ Disk Drive/Music/Mi\ m?sica/*.{mp3,wav,mid}
<TobiF> which compiz extension is it? maybe i should activate this and then try win+n?
<ilovefairuz> doriangrey: no quotes
<Dabian> erUSUL: Yeah, thats true.  I guess I could even go back to the old one.
<ilovefairuz> doriangrey: just an added \ before the space after Mi
<UserX7> TobiF, it's called negative
<otak> !br|Vini
<ubottu> Vini: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<TobiF> oh sorry .. i am not a native english speaker
<Dabian> erUSUL: I do believe in simple stuff.  Like Emacs. >:-}
<Dabian> j/k .. I do like emacs, but I wont pretend its simple.
<Migaaresno> Im not root, can i start a application if the computer boots up?(while im not there to login)
<Pici> Migaaresno: edit your user's crontab and use @reboot as the time.
<Dabian> Migaaresno: Not sure, but you sure can't if it doesn't. >:->
<Jordan_U> TobiF: The colors are probably not inverted but rather you just have a completely invalid ICC profile (probably because your monitor is giving bogus EDID info). To disable color management in firefox as a quick work around see http://kb.mozillazine.org/Gfx.color_management.enabled , but you might want to try fixing the global color profile.
<Dabian> erUSUL: Anyhow ..thanks for the help and the chat. :)
<TobiF> @Jordan_U .. ahh .. sounds good. how may i fix the global color profile?
<erUSUL> Dabian: yw
<Jordan_U> TobiF: To be honest I don't know. Try asking in #xorg.
<Rook> #hackforums
<Rook> what?
<TobiF> ok .. i will, thanks!
<Doinkle> Hi,  I have a laptop with no floppy and no CDROM.  If I pull the HDD and mount(on another PC) with a USB > HDD adapter, can I still get an install of Ubuntu on it without much hassle?
<Rook> Ohh
<Rook> I have a question!
<Rook> No one seems to be able to answer it
<oldtropador> Can anyone help I can't seam to understand How to instsall downloaded driver that are not in app pool?
<jgb> lulz!
<Rook> 'No default directive or UI configuration found'
<Rook> when I boot mint or any distro from usb
<Rook> how do I fix?
<ilovefairuz> Doinkle: why not install from a usb pendrive?
<ilovefairuz> !usb | Doinkle
<ubottu> Doinkle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Doinkle> ilovefairuz, laptop too old for usb as boot device in bios
<Rook> Guys
<Rook> I've followed all of those guides
<Doinkle> Rook, calm down
<Rook> ?
<itilious> does using i915.modeset=1 in my grub config hinder any video performance?
<Rook> I wasn't calm..?
<ilovefairuz>  !enter | Rook
<ubottu> Rook: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jgb> Rook: perhaps no one can answer your question because it makes no sense
<itilious> its the only way I can boot with this laptop, but windows xp seems to have much better video playback than ubuntu, is there anything I can do for this?
<Rook> How does it make no sense?
<ExEr101>  So im kinda a noob can someone please tell me how to stop gdm from starting up . I tried searching it and was not able to find a ans that worked
<jgb> Rook: I didn't see the first line
<Rook> 'No default directive or UI configuration found' when I boot Mint from a pendrive
<TobiF> @jordan changing Gfx.color management.mode helped - thanks!!!
<ilovefairuz> Rook: have you tried booting the latest ubuntu version?
<ilovefairuz> !mint | Rook
<Rook> Yes, I've done about 4 different distros
<Doinkle> ilovefairuz, does ubuntu not recognize hardware until first boot?  If so, i should be able to do what i posted?
<ubottu> Rook: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ilovefairuz> !mintsupport | Rook
<ExEr101> anyone?
<Doinkle> ExEr101,  give your questions time for others to digest,...
<ilovefairuz> ExEr101: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<jgb> anyone else had their usb sound card stop working after updating in the past weeks?
<ilovefairuz> ExEr101: booting without X or switching to another DM?
<Jordan_U> Doinkle: Yes, you should be able to install on one machine and use the hard drive in another.
<ExEr101> well what i want is to log in with terminal
<ExEr101> so i have trying to stop the dgm
<Jordan_U> !boot | ExEr101
<ubottu> ExEr101: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ExEr101> thx
<Jordan_U> ExEr101: You're welcome.
<bucky> ExEr101, sudo update-rc.d --f gdm remove
<ilovefairuz> ExEr101: you can switch to a virtual console, alt + ctrl + f1 .. and back to X with f7
<^Phantom2^> heh, once I finally get the RAM in my laptop upgraded...no more Ubuntu in a VM on my deskitop for me.
<bucky> ExEr101, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove <- too many dashes
<^Phantom2^> desktop*
<ExEr101> thx everyone
<^Phantom2^> No, sir!  I'll be putting ubuntu on the laptop ^_^
<^Phantom2^> Well, maybe I'll keep the VM, cause having both Windows and Ubuntu on the same screen at the same time is kind of fun.
<^Phantom2^> Anywho, it's a good plan, isn't it?
<killybilly> lol, in #linux they didn't know either.. . T_T... any other chan in which i could ask? xD
<^Phantom2^> I had ubuntu on my old laptop (8.10) and I *LOVED* it.
<leonardo_> \join #thacker
<^Phantom2^> Which is why I intend to put it on my new one, when I get the ram upgraded ^_^
<^Phantom2^> 10.10 is nice, too.
<bucky> killybilly, what was the question just for fun,  i missed it
<killybilly> is there a way to enable/disable persistency on a ubuntu live USB?
<killybilly> xD
<Scunizi> pavucontrol will not start .. it errors with "Connection Failed: Connection refused".. how do I fix this? or should I? I'm trying to record my google voice outgoing call to a teleconference
<bucky> killybilly, don't know much about live usb, what is persistency?
<ilovefairuz> Scunizi: do this and try again: pulseaudio -k
<^Phantom2^> I just have one question:  Is ubuntu able to connect to ad-hoc networks which provide internet access?
<ilovefairuz> ^Phantom2^: yes
<Scunizi> ilovefairuz: makes sense now.. I'm on kubuntu which apparently doesn't have pulseaudio installed as default
<zdz> n
<killybilly> bucky: a layer which saves changes committed to a live disk
<zdz> hello
<^Phantom2^> I ask, because I can use my mytouch 3G to create an access point, but its hardware is older and doesn't support creating infrastructure APs.
<^Phantom2^> That is awesome, ilovefairuz
<^Phantom2^> I am thinking I'll get the RAM with my christmas money XD
<^Phantom2^> Right now it's got 2 256MB chips, but they have somehow mostly died, and now it's stuck with 192MB RAM
<vvvccc> I got some character in a text file that looks like square with 4 numbers in it this char making newline and I cant fix it.. any suggestions?
<^Phantom2^> I tried to install Ubuntu on it, but couldn't :(
<sam-_-> vvvccc select a different charset
<^Phantom2^> Windows XP is a ferocious beast on 192mb ram, heh
<^Phantom2^> If it's worth mentioning
<ilovefairuz> vvvccc: the encoding needs to be changed or you're missing a font that supports displaying this character ..
<vvvccc> sam-_- how to? im using mousepad xubuntu
<bucky> killybilly, are you trying to add something like a custom install usb? if it's plugged into a box that is running linux you need to umount the usb before removing it
<Spirits-Sight> what are the folds (directories) that I should keep seperate from the main OS so in future I could do a reinstall and not have to more all the users data to a different drive just to reinstall new verisons?  I know the /home but are there any other ones?  Also how much space should I give to the pri part of the drive?  and last but less when I do say the update / reinstall of say 11.04 where its going to have
<Spirits-Sight> some big changes init for how I guess settings will be handle how do I move the settings of the users home to the new way?
<sam-_-> vvvccc which texteditor?
<vvvccc> mousepad
<ilovefairuz> vvvccc: check around the menus or try gedit
<Spirits-Sight> Sorry for a long winded post
<^Phantom2^> I came to love ubuntu when I had it on my old laptop, and that is why I have no interest in Windows 7.  I'd rather have ubuntu linux. ^_^
<Migaaresno> Pici: The crontab @reboot worked like a charm. Thanks!
<bucky> Spirits-Sight, put /home on another partition and dont' format it on the next install?
<sam-_-> vvvccc, don't know. do what ilovefairuz said :-)
<Faissal> hi there, anyone knows how one can install madwifi drivers on my ubuntu 10.10 ?
<^Phantom2^> The only downside is that I can't connect to this chat when tethered through my phone...for some reason freenode has all of T-Mobile's data network banned due to some SASL thing. :(
<sam-_-> Spirits-Sight, just /home and /etc
<vvvccc> thanks
<sam-_-> Spirits-Sight, some stuff is in /var like logs, websites or mail
<ilovefairuz> Faissal: why do you need them? what chipset do you have? pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Faissal
<ubottu> Faissal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<^Phantom2^> anywho, thankies, ilovefairuz.  I'll shush now and go back to playing my text-adventure games.  ^_^
<Spirits-Sight> sam-_-: thanks
<ilovefairuz> ^Phantom2^: you're welcome
<sam-_-> Spirits-Sight, but i wouldn't bother putting them on different partitions.
<sam-_-> Spirits-Sight, just back them up before you reinstall
<folklore> ubuntu is nice
<Spirits-Sight> sam-_- could you PM me please so its easer for my eyes to follow what you saying and I can ask a few other questions related to this
<^Phantom2^> well, one more thing...the new laptop is a handmedown, but it has a brand new battery, 2GHz processor, 256mb vram, and supports up to 1GB of ram, which is perfect for ubuntu, once I get the new ram.  :D
<^Phantom2^> Am I right about that?
<AR_> anyone here familiar with the ubuntu version NegrOS
<AR_> ?
<socram> Negros means niggers in spanish
<^Phantom2^> racism, for the *lose*
<ilovefairuz> ^Phantom2^: standard ubuntu should be fine, try xubuntu if you want something lighter
<Pweg> not quite, but close socram
<sam-_-> AR_ are you sure about the name?
<AR_> yes
<socram> not quite? lol i'm spanish i know what negros means.
<^Phantom2^> ilovefairuz, thankies, I'll try ubuntu first, and if that's too heavy for it, xubuntu it is
<Sergey_IT> ^Phantom2^, 32 bit version
<sam-_-> AR_ homepage of the os?
<^Phantom2^> can xubuntu run on just 192mb ram?
<ilovefairuz> AR_: only official ubuntu editions are supported here, check their websites for their support channels
<ilovefairuz> !requirements | ^Phantom2^
<ubottu> ^Phantom2^: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<^Phantom2^> ty, *click*\
<AR_> sam-_-, http://negros.on.nimp.org
<ilovefairuz> don't click the link
<ilovefairuz> !ops | AR_
<ubottu> AR_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Wicked> hello all. Im using transmission to download files to a samba mount. My normal user can read/write fine to the mounted samba share....but transmission-daemon(the transmission user/group) has issues. Ive added my normal user to the transmission ground and ive added transmission to my normal users group. I then ran "chmod 770" on my mounted share...but for some reasons transmission keeps having issues.
<breadcrumb> !ops
<detrix42> I compiled a program on my desktop, but want to install the program on my wife's netbook. How do I do this?
<brukutu> any idea of how to  read value of accelerometer from cmd line?
<pokerface> @op
<pokerface> !op
<pokerface> !ops
<FloodBot1> pokerface: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wicked> im trying to find out the permissions i need to set for both my normal user and the transmission daemon can access them
<brukutu> Wicet, access what?
<brukutu> Wicked, access what?
<Wicked> brukutu, the samba share. right now transmission keeps stopping torrents with the permission denied error.
<brukutu> any idea of how to  read value of accelerometer from cmd line?
<brukutu> Wicked, so u got a samba drive mounted, where you save your torrents on?
<Wicked> yea
<brukutu> Wicked, just mount it as the user that is running tramission.
<Wicked> normal user can access all the files...but the debian-transmission cannot
<Wicked> well....thats not really ideal
 * folklore slaps Wicked around a bit with a large trout
<sam-_-> brukutu, depends on the accelerometer
<Wicked> as downloading torrents is just one use of the drive...my normal user should(and does) get priority access. i just need transmission to have access also
<guntbert> folklore: don't
<brukutu> sam-_-, how do i find out wich one i got?
<^Phantom2^> Here's a probably annoying question:  If I copy the laptop's entire hard drive to a back up drive (it's only ~30GB), would I be able to just up and copy eveything back over if an xubuntu installation fails?  Because I don't have any recovery or windows reinstallation CD for it. :S
<sam-_-> brukutu, maybe it's accessible via /sys/
<folklore> guntbert don't what
<sam-_-> brukutu, start with a lshw maybe
<brukutu> sam-_-, okie hold on
<guntbert> folklore: don't post off topic comments
<Harlequin> why isn't gimp installed factory with 10.10?
<folklore> guntbert, don't tell me what to do? it was a misclick and you don't run this channel, thanks
<ilovefairuz> Harlequin: to save space from the installation disk
<breadcrumb> Wicked, as long as the debian-transmission group has write access to the download folder, it should work..
<breadcrumb> thats how i have mine set up
<Sary> Guys , anyone running Ubuntu on Toshiba satellite-u400 , if so .. which intel "Binary" graphic drive should work for intel series 4.
<breadcrumb> drwxrwxr-x   2 me   debian-transmission  4096 2010-11-29 12:47 downloads
<Wicked> breadcrumb, it should. ive added my normal user(mike) to the debian-transmission group. and ive added the debian-transmission user to the mike group...i then chmod'ed the folder to 770...which seems to work for a little bit..but somehow it always gets unset.
<Wicked> also doing "chmod g+rw" on the folder works as well
<^Phantom2^> I don't have any more blank CDs, and that laptop can't boot from USB, so I'll come back with questions after I get some CDs.  It might be a while, though, cause no job.  Thank you again for your help, everyone.  ^_^
<ilovefairuz> ^Phantom2^: yes make an image of the disk or the partition want back up, for example: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/usbdisk/backup.img
<skullboy> i gone to install my video driver and it said there is an xserver running now what
<Wicked> breadcrumb, are you specifying the create umask on the samba server(in the smb.conf)?
<dimension_775> Harlequin: probably because ubuntu is targeted toward new linux users, and gimp as we all know is quite an advanced, feature rich program.  most new ubuntu users aren't going to use it, but luckily for the rest of us, it's in the repos and can be installed with a single command
<breadcrumb> breadcrumb, yes... i do remember changing that to something
<Wicked> breadcrumb, or are you using any options to mount the drive locally(like uid or gid in the fstab)?
<ilovefairuz> ^Phantom2^: use  a live cd to to the backup and/or restore
<^Phantom2^> ilovefairuz, thank you so much, that is so awesome.
<breadcrumb> er, Wicked i mean
<breadcrumb> dunno why im talking to my self
<Wicked> lol
<^Phantom2^> I'll do the backup once I get a live xubuntu alternative CD made...
<Wicked> breadcrumb, ive set my create mask to 0770
<dimension_775> Harlequin: and actually, i think they got rid of gimp starting with lucid 10.04
<skullboy> i gone to install my video driver and it said there is an xserver running now what
<Wicked> which i think is right
<Vizzle> win 7 clients <--->(recommendation? samba?) <---> ubuntu server <---AFP---> OSX clients
<basso1> exit
<skullboy> i gone to install my video driver and it said there is an xserver running now what
<breadcrumb> Wicked.. hmm.. mine is 0755 in smb.conf
<breadcrumb> i also changed something in the transmission conf ill have a look
<Wicked> yea the default one
 * skullboy test
<Vizzle> breadcrumb, you running samba?
<Wicked> breadcrumb, can you also show me your mount line in fstab?
<skullboy> i gone to install my video driver and it said there is an xserver running now what
<Wicked> skullboy, shutdown xorg
<Wicked> skullboy, iirc /etc/init.d/gdm stop should stop xorg.
<breadcrumb> Wicked, in /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json i changed the umask value to "0" - cant remember exactly why, i know it was something with permissions
<yannick> bonsoir
<breadcrumb> i think i couldnt delete any files through the share
<Wicked> breadcrumb, ah let me check mine.
<breadcrumb> that were downloaded by transmission
<Wicked> breadcrumb, hmm my umask in settings.json is 18 by default. im gonna try to make it 0.
<breadcrumb> Wicked you have to stop the transmission service before you edit that file, just fyi
<n8dyddy> whats the file in ubuntu for tweaking the touchpad value? anyone know?
<n8dyddy> *values
<_sudo> does anyone everhave the issue with the cursor becoming tiny and repeated on the y axis like 20 times to create a rectangular shape???
<Wicked> breadcrumb, yea. thanks...i have had issues with that before...pita lol
<n8dyddy> i know in freebsd i did it with a sysctl file
<ilovefairuz> n8dyddy: man synclient
<fadul> Hi
<ilovefairuz> hello fadul
<Wicked> hmm. though...im reading real quick....i think that setting in transmission is only for files it creates....not really sure its related to my issue.
<Wicked> since transmissin needs permissions to write to disk....to apply that umask
<n8dyddy> ok, apparently i dint even have a synaptics driver...
<n8dyddy> *don't
<Wicked> Users who want their saved torrents to be world-writable may want to set this value to 0.
<n8dyddy> `synclient -l' tells me that
<breadcrumb> oh yeah.. hmm
<n8dyddy> my touchpad is working
<cool_coaster> after  i update my display drivers i only get the console login
<Wicked> breadcrumb, whats your /etc/fstab ine look like
<Wicked> !nvidia | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bucky> Sary, it should be the  i915  type lsmod |grep i915   to see if it's loaded
<rccacm> hello, I'm trying to get multimonitors to work for a virtual machine: using ubuntu 10.4LTS, I have tried this with VirtualBox on two hardware platforms: ATI and Intel
<Ortizimo> hellow everyone
<Ortizimo> i'm having a minor issue trying to install ubuntu 10.10
<breadcrumb> Wicked http://pastebin.com/LPcXJFzX
<rccacm> when I select fullscreen mode or seamless mode for my virtual machine, it only displays on the primary monitor
<abstractstone> I might try 10.10 is it safe?
<Wicked> breadcrumb, i dont see the line to mount the samba share in there
<Ortizimo> are private msgs allowed
<abstractstone> or should I stick with 9.04
<abstractstone> thiking of burning a CD with 10.10... though maybe it would be better to ulse USB
<Wicked> breadcrumb, for instance mine looks like: //192.168.1.100/share /Server cifs  credentials=/etc/samba/server.pass,gid=USER,forcegid   0 0
<breadcrumb> Wicked my share is on the same box as the transmission-daemon is running on, i access that from other pcs on the network.. i guess my setup is different than yours
<n8dyddy> usb is more convenient imo abstractstone
<Ortizimo> can anyone here help me out with 10.10
<abstractstone> okay n8dyddy ill try that tout them
<Wicked> breadcrumb, ah gotcha.
<ahayzen> Ortizimo what is the problem?
<Ortizimo> i dont get the screen that asks me if I want to install ubuntu next to the OS i already have. it skips that and shows me a screen where partitions should be but there's nothing there like I dont have a HDD
<Vizzle> ortizimo, what are you installing on (hardware)?
<pilif12p> is it okay to remove /var/cache/apt ?
<Ortizimo> no CD
<rccacm> can someone tell me when I select "system  >> preferences >> monitors" what is that actually a frontend to?  I.e., is it using xrandr, or is it using ATIs utilities when I have an ATI card, or something else altogether?
<Wicked> breadcrumb, welp thanks for the help anyways :)
<abstractstone> is there a command line progrma I can use to tell me whether I need to get 32-bit or 64-bit?
<breadcrumb> Wicked yup well i hope you fix it
<ahayzen> if you boot into the live cd (try ubuntu) does it recognise the HDD there?
<Sary> bucky, Thanks buddy , i'll check it out , as i have to make sure cuz i'm installing Ubuntu on a friend Toshiba laptop , although i checked the Ubuntu community Docs , No specific info there.
<SeanInSeattle> Ok.  I'm super confused about how to build debian pkgs.  is this the right place to ask questions about building dpkgs?  Or should I be in ubuntu dev?
<bucky> pilif12p, no.. but it's ok to remove the two bin files in there if apt is hung up
<Vizzle> abstractstone, what kind of processor do you have?
<bucky> Sary, you might need this in your xorg.conf also  https://docs.google.com/View?docid=dgd53r6d_36hqmmh4hn
<abstractstone> Vizzle:  idon't know..
<abstractstone> i686?
<abstractstone> tsdat's whats in uname -a
<Vizzle> abstractstone, what kind of computer is it? can you open it up and look at the motherboard?
<Sary> bucky, will check it.
<abstractstone> no I cannot open it
<abstractstone> it's ajlaptop
<abstractstone> I just dont know what bits to choose
<abstractstone> I already have ubuntu on it
<Vizzle> 32 bit
<abstractstone> how do you know
<bucky> Sary, that should be a fairly straight forward install
<Vizzle> abstractstone, i don't, but its a safe bet : )
<abstractstone> iysn't ther a command line program to tell me?
<Vizzle> 'uname -a'
<Vizzle> abstractstone, type 'uname -a'
<Ortizimo> Vizzle...u there
<Vizzle> Ortizimo, yeah, whats up
<bucky> abstractstone, are you in windows and want to know which cpu?
<Sary> bucky, Cool , as he need his lap soon enough ,will be his first time using Linux.:)
<Ortizimo> im running from CD
<abstractstone> bucky: I am on ubuntu
<serve> hi people) i have troubles with nvidia drivers and xorg,conf
<Vizzle> bucky, how are you with networking permissions? two users are able to AFP into the box, but the other two are not
<rinku_kokiri> so how do i stop the clipboard from auto clearing when i close an app?
<bucky> Vizzle, sounds like a port problem in someone's modem or something
<bucky> open ports
<rinku_kokiri> example: i copy text from firefox, opera, etc... close the app i copied from... my clipboard is empty  VERY ANNOYING
<bucky> port forwarding
<abstractstone> Here is: # ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<abstractstone> # ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<sam-_-> rinku_kokiri, i wonder that to. cut and paste is f**d up
<abstractstone> but I need i686! :(
<serve> when I start ubuntu, it show me first white screen, then gray screen and then red/green/blue/white screen
<sam-_-> to=too
<Vizzle> bucky, all on LAN, can connect to afp server from two osx clients with two accounts, but not the other two
<MBR_> hey guys can someone help for xrdp and kde
<bucky> hmm.
<Ortizimo> how do u prv msg
<rinku_kokiri> since EVERYONE experiences this "bug" .. why hasn't it been fixed??
<Faissal> hey can anyone tell me how can i use the iwlwifi driver for my intel wireless card instead of the iwlan drivers that got installed by default
<MBR_> yes / no ????
<Vizzle> bucky, i've chmodded root [share] directory for all users read/write/execute
<sam-_-> !ask | MBR_
<ubottu> MBR_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MBR_> kk
<Vizzle> bucky, problem is when the actual connection is made, home folder doesn't show for other two accts
<Vizzle> bucky, user1/admin user2,3,4 normal; but users 1,2 can connect no probs
<MBR_> need help with xrdp / kde
<rinku_kokiri> can anyone explain why the clipboard empties itself when the application you copied whatever from closes?>????
<rinku_kokiri> i would like this solved
<MBR_> KCMinit (kcminit_startup), signal: Segmentation fault
<Sergey_IT> MBR_, not so bad news
<berndhs> is there a way to get download counts from launchpad? so that I know if its worth releasing packages ?
<sam-_-> MBR_, segmentation fault shouldn't ever happen. bad software
<erUSUL> rinku_kokiri: that is standar X behavior use a clipboard manager
<skulltip> rinku_kokiri - think it's similar to when you open a terminal set up some paths as a user, run something and then close - you have to set up your path again because you ran as a user?
<MBR_> xrdp 0.5
<bucky> Vizzle, sorry i cant' help.. maybe something in here  http://tinyurl.com/29zeuwz
<FelipeSalto> hi iam brazilian =D
<skulltip> it's a linux thing..
<Canid> When installing something without Synaptic, what's the procedure?
<erUSUL> !br | FelipeSalto
<ubottu> FelipeSalto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MBR_> so on local display is everything fine
<MBR_> only via xrdp
<FelipeSalto> who understand about hacking linux??
<erUSUL> Canid: depends on the "something" ... is a package from source? a  deb? anything else?
<Canid> I want to install Java SE JRE, since the IcedTea plugin isn't compatible with all the applets
<erUSUL> !java | Canid
<ubottu> Canid: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<erUSUL> Canid: you need to enable partner
<sam-_-> Faissal, blacklist the ones you don't want and modprobe the other ones?
<rinku_kokiri> erUSUL, funny thing is.. i just did install a "clipboard manager" >> parcelite   but it doesn't work
<peterkirn> Since upgrading to Maverick, getting nasty screen glitches in Chromium with nvidia drivers. What strikes me as odd is, I can't find others with the symptom; maybe I'm not describing it well? (assuming it's just Chrome not playing nice with Compiz)
<Canid> Ah, thank-you. :)
<Vizzle> bucky, been through all that, thx though : )
<erUSUL> rinku_kokiri: i do not use it ... maybe it is not running?
<Canid> I'm not on lucid though
<killybilly> (to newcomers) is there a way to enable/disable persistency on a ubuntu live USB?
<Canid> I'm using 10.10, does that make a difference?
<rinku_kokiri> erUSUL, it appears i have to start an instance for each X server i have running
<rinku_kokiri> SOLVED  ty
<erUSUL> rinku_kokiri: no problem
<ghost_> is it possible to get a virus in your bios
<cbilljones> ghost_, that would rare but its possible
<ghost_> how would i get it out if i had 1
<mattt_> When installing a "wrapper-package" with apt-get why would I get dependency errors for certain packages that when installed on their own produce no installation errors?
<cbilljones> ghost_, why do you think you have one?
<ghost_> no not really but the idea popped up in my head
<cbilljones> ghost, well i wouldnt worry about it, if so just reinstall, like anything else
<MBR_> that do you mean with bad software
<MBR_> what
<jay019752> exit
<ghost_> well i have a dell laptop here
<panfist> is there a way to manually download all the dependencies of a package?
<ghost_> and i cant get into the bios it will load about 1/8 than stop loading
<cbilljones> ghost_ could be a hardware issue
<sam-_-> ghost_ unplug all unnecessary devices
<sam-_-> ghost_ could also be a memory issue.
<jose__> hola
<Vizzle> panfist, try http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-debian-ubuntu
<ghost_> but i took it apart and every thing looks fine
<panfist> thanks
<detrix42> I compiled a program on my desktop, but want to install the program on my wife's netbook. How do I do this? How do I install over a network.???
<ghost_> and it let me in the bios like 2 time
<sam-_-> ghost_ i doubt you can see a memory corruption
<geekbri> detrix42: are they the same architecture? why not just compile it on her netbook
<ghost_> true
<mien> hi, i try to disable apm but hdparm outputs  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error and  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error. can someone help me?
<detrix42> geekbri: the netbook does not have all the needed build-essentials, and I dont want to put them on the netbook
<geekbri> detrix42: ok thats fair enough, as long as its the same architecture why dont you SCP the files over? it just means you need to enable sshd
<motoko> when I do a apt-get upgrade, the computer says: "The following packages have been kept back:  cups evolution-plugins linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic" Anybody knows why is this?
<detrix42> geekbri: I have ssh installed on all computer in my home. I just want to let the make install part put pieces where they need to be.
<sam-_-> motoko, because it would mean to install NEW packages not just upgrade already existing ones
<Skaperen> I used this document ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB ... to turn off automounting.  Now when I insert a USB flash drive, it does not mount it as intended ... but there is a strange side effect ... it creates dozens of flash drive icons across the top panel bar, blocking everything else
<incandenza> motoko: in that case you need to use dist-upgrade
<detrix42> geekbri: or some how make a .deb package
<geekbri> detrix42: oh i see, well thats a little more complicated i suppose... somebody else might be better equipped than me to answer that question
<Skaperen> anyone ever seen that happen?
<detrix42> geekbri: thanks though
<sam-_-> motoko, sudo apt-get install  cups evolution-plugins linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<skullboy> hi
<motoko> incandenza, if i do dist-upgrade it works, but i dont underestand why is this happening?
<skullboy> ok i have no gui since i updated my kernel
<Guest44092> alien abla castillano?
<Skaperen> skullboy: sounds like a good thing to me :)
<incandenza> motoko: it's normal when dependencies change; the apt-get man page explains it somewhat
<Guest44092> o ruso
<skullboy> ok im stuck at a termanal
<berndhs> is there a specific channel for launchpad / deb packaging ?
<Skaperen> skullboy: does this command give any results, effects, or error messages:  startx
<cbilljones> skullboy can you run startx?
<skullboy> it says nvidia kernel modual failed to load
<Skaperen> skullboy: what version of ubuntu and kernel?
<incandenza> motoko: basically it means it needs to add or remove other packages, which upgrade alone is not allowed to do
<n0x> hia ll
<skullboy> the newest one
<n0x> hi all, i have a question about UFW
<panfist> now that i have a list of package names on separate lines, how do i tell apt-get to get all these packages from the file?
<Skaperen> skullboy: version number (so I know if there is even newer than I have)
<skullboy> ok brb
<n0x> [ 1] 13,53,123,27950,27960/udp  ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<n0x> [ 2] 25,67,80,443,995,1863,2628,6667,6891:6900,6901,8001,9999,11371/tcp ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<n0x> [ 3] 5190,6901/udp              ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<n0x> [ 4] 6891:6900,6901/tcp         ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<n0x> [ 5] Anywhere                   DENY IN     Anywhere
<FloodBot1> n0x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0x> [ 6] Anywhere                   DENY OUT    Anywhere (out)
<Skaperen> see what kernels you have installed:   dpkg -l | fgrep linux-image-2
<n0x> is it ok to default allow, and finish with "ufw deny in to any"?
<RogueShadow> Is there a relatively simple way to load a module at boot up, as opposed to login.  its' a wireless adapter module, 8712u.ko   After I login use insmod to get my wifi working.
<otak> !es|Guest44092
<ubottu> Guest44092: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skullboy> 2.3.36
<Skaperen> skullboy: that's ancient
<sam-_-> RogueShadow /etc/modules
<skullboy> or was it 2.6.36
<I0niz3D> :)
<Skaperen> see what kernels you have installed:   dpkg -l | fgrep linux-image-2
<Skaperen> skullboy: do that to see what ALL kernels you have installed
<skullboy> ill go check brb
 * Skaperen suspects someone is dual booting
<BitEncrypt> anybody know any secrets about ubuntu?
<RogueShadow> sam-_-, that directory doesn't exist, will that auto load modules I put in there if I create it?
<dwarder> what is CS problem?
<_dead_> hi
<skullboy> ok so i have 2.6.36
<LADmaticCA> is it normal to only be able to launch one open office program at a time?
<skullboy> ok so i have 2.6.36
<Skaperen> only?  no other versions at all?
<Skaperen> what ubuntu version did you install?  10.10 amd64 ?
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  no I just opened three office programs
<BitEncrypt> ladmaticca, yes and no...if you are trying to open up the same doc. then yes. if you want to open new docs. then no
<skullboy> i have the genric one that came with ubuntu 10.10
<LADmaticCA> coz_, I thought so. something's changed for me
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  ah oh!   were there recent updates to office?
<Skaperen> skullboy: 2.6.36 is not what 10.10 CD installs
<Skaperen> skullboy: but it may be the latest ... I dunno ... I have not updated in a few days
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  or other updates  recently
<skullboy> ok so how do i get my video back
<LADmaticCA> coz_, I haven't updated in a while. I dont see any available for open office
<Skaperen> skullboy: get your old kernel back
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  and this is ubuntu 10.10 ?
<skullboy> yes
<Skaperen> skullboy: did you delete the previous one?
<LADmaticCA> coz_, 10.04 64bit
<skullboy> no
<mzuverink> Stupid question, but when in gnome terminal and done with your task, do you have to type "exit" at the command line or can you just exit by closing the window via the gui?
<Skaperen> when I upgraded kernel, it kept the previous one, so when I do "dpkg -l | fgrep linux-image-2" it shows me both versions
<amishrobots> circuit breaker went off in my house, cutting power to my puter. Now my sound doesn't work pavucontrol shows only "dummy output" for output devices, and volume control is showing nothing for hardware. apparently my soundcard has dissappeared? how can i tell it to make the soundcard work again?
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  ok ...you could open syanptic package manager  hit Search type in openoffice  << one work,,, and reinstall the packages there to see if some thing may have happend to their configs
<LADmaticCA> coz_, ok i'll get that a shot. thanks
<Caelum> the ubuntu installer says you need 2.8g of space on a partition to install, I had that, but it still ran out of space
<skullboy> so is there a way to work it with the kernal i have
<AzoteLogiko> hello
<timboy> anyone know of a p2p voice and IM application that creates connections between friends without the need of a server?
<skullboy> so is there a way to work it with the kernal i have
<AzoteLogiko> how can I see what Nvidia graphic drivers I have already installed in my Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<AzoteLogiko> please
<Skaperen> Caelum: mine installed more than that, but I don't remember how much ... I've added since so I can't see it now
<Skaperen> I have 3.4G in /usr now
<cbilljones> skullboy try removing nvidia driver
 * Skaperen split his install into a few partitions
<shane4ubuntu> how can I open port 5154 on my system?  ufw isn't running or enabled.  What is blocking?
<RenatoSilva> how do I know if synaptic is installing recommendations by default?
<Skaperen> cbilljones: good idea
<Caelum> Skaperen: I have a 4gb usb stick, wanted to leave a gig free for other stuff, but now I'm using the whole stick
<Skaperen> Caelum: how much swap space did you use?
<Caelum> Skaperen: none
<skullboy> kk brb
<Skaperen> Caelum: it takes more because there are a bunch of .debs it works with ... I could not get an install on an SD card with less than 8G
<Skaperen> Caelum: and that was back in 9.10
<Amgine> Following this recipe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214739  dpkg-buildpackage fails. Anyone have any idea why?
<Amgine> (Trying to compile for pcntl.so for PHP5
<Caelum> Skaperen: really? that sucks, well I'll try the 4g partition, if that fails I'm getting a new stick
<juggmo> im lost trying to figure out what kind of intel video driver im using
<juggmo> anyone know a command
<Caelum> juggmo: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LADmaticCA> BitEncrypt, thanks. Yeah only one open office prog will open at a time
<sam-_-> juggmo, or lsmod |grep intel
<Dr_Willis> mzuverink:  its proberly best to use exit. in case you have any jobs/programs in the background still running.
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<bucky> juggmo, or lshw and look for the VGA compatible controller
<coz_> juggmo,  try   lspci -k
<juggmo> ahh yes, i was lost in that .log file, thanks guys
<LADmaticCA> coz_, okay. I can launch multiple open office programs as long as one has an opened file
<juggmo> lshw is what i was looking for
<thethinker> does anyone have experince in Adobe cs5 and wine?
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  mm this is definilty odd
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  this is after the reinstallation?
<LADmaticCA> coz_, yes
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  well we're closer :)
<vacho> anyone here running a VPS with multiple users?
<coz_> LADmaticCA,   the other   alternative is to remove all of the packages  and then reinstall them... but in all honesly I dont use openoffice at all... so my experience with its configs...if they exist is very limited
<bucky> LADmaticCA, there is a ppa for libreoffice but i think it's considered beta
<LADmaticCA> coz_, Oh it's nothing too important. just wanted to confirm if it was just me
<Hirager> Is it possible, that, due to some weird hardware flaw, netbook hangs up completely?
<aszpain2> How do you say to gcc to include a directory and all its subdirs when looking for header files?
<Hirager> Sorry
<Hirager> Hangs up because of COLD?
<bucky> aszpain2,  -I/path/to/includes.h
<LADmaticCA> bucky, okay. does it replace the open office files?
<aszpain2> no that only search the dir u specify
<bucky> LADmaticCA, you have to remove OOorg completely and then find the ppa and follow the instructions.. I haven't done it so YMMV
<skullboy> ok so im useing the genric video drivers how do i uninstall the nvidia ones
<aszpain2> When you download a X-dev package it copies the header files to /usr/include right?
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: use the hardware driver install app
<bucky> aszpain2, dpkg -L <packagename>  to see where it installs to
<aszpain2> The problem is that when u apt-get install whatever-dev it installs header files to /usr/include
<aszpain2> right?
<bucky> aszpain2, dpkg -L <packagename>  to see where it installs to
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: its under administration
<aszpain2> no to /usr/include/X
<AriNAbF> Upon boot up I used to have the option of which OS I wanted to use now I don't. What happened?
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: you can also run:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia     and remove the packages found
<vacho> why doesnt my arrow keys work when im ssh:ing to my ubuntu web server????????????
<ActionParsnip> vacho: different keyboard layout maybe,
<vacho> what do I do?
<mohamed> salut a tlmd
<bucky> skullboy, Administration -> Additional Drivers handled that for me but i did have to run something like ati-config to set up my xorg.conf to load it
<vacho> ActionParsnip: I have two users accounts on my VPS, it works with one but not with the other
<ActionParsnip> vacho: Try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ActionParsnip> vacho: ok then don't
<ActionParsnip> vacho: check the .bashrc    for both users maybe
<bucky> skullboy, i forget what it's called for nvidia,,, nvidiaconf or something?
<skullboy> no its still xconfig
<bucky> ok
<MichRT> I cant connect my iPod Touch 2G after the update to iOS 4.2.1 any suggestions?
<vacho> ActionParsnip: im in that file, now what
<aszpain2> Let me reformule: Imagine a .c program declares #include <gst/gst.h>, and you know that .h file is in gstreamer package, then u do: "apt-get install gstreamer" , this copies .h file to /usr/include/packagename/gst/gst.h, and when u try to compile the .c file it doesnt work because the .h file must be in /usr/include/gst/gst.h not in /usr/include/packagename/gst/gst.h WHY?
<bucky> MichRT, have you tried in #ipodtouchfans
<BernardV> I've installed ubuntu on a Advantech Trek-743. It's running fine, but it can't find the GPS device. The Advantech docs say something about a modprobe cdc_acm, tried that... no luck. The GPS device is an uBLox LEA-5S. Does anybody know how I could make this work?
<xangua> MichRT: next time don't update iOS
<stiv2k> Hi, what packages are installed when you select "Install third party software" in the ubiquity installer? I forgot to select it and I want to install the third party media formats now...
<Hirager> Can my netbook hang because of low temperature specifically? I am trying to nail down those crashes' source.
<xangua> MichRT: i recently read http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0kHr49_g4M8/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<mgolisch> azs
<mgolisch> ups
<ActionParsnip> vacho: compare the two
<skullboy> ok when i start my system it says "Failed To Load The NVIDIA Kernel Module"
<aszpain2> Let me reformule again: Imagine a .c program declares #include <gst/gst.h>, and you know that .h file is in gstreamer package, then u do: "apt-get install gstreamer-dev" , this copies .h file to /usr/include/packagename/gst/gst.h, and when u try to compile the .c file it doesnt work because the .h file must be in /usr/include/gst/gst.h not in /usr/include/packagename/gst/gst.h WHY?
<skullboy> ok when i start my system it says "Failed To Load The NVIDIA Kernel Module"
<bucky> stiv2k, go to Settings in Synaptic and add Multiverse
<bucky> under repos
<skullboy> ok when i start my system it says "Failed To Load The NVIDIA Kernel Module"
<mgolisch> aszpain2: just add /usr/include/gstreamer-something to your include path
<stiv2k> bucky: thats all it does?
<mgolisch> aszpain2: it should work properly then
<vacho> to many problems with linux ubuntu
<aszpain2> mgolish yeah but thats a shit... there are so many .h files!
<aszpain2> no it should not...
<bucky> stiv2k, then reload and install what you need.. i was prompted in firefox to install codecs
<mgolisch> aszpain2: any ide that understands pkconfig should easily be able to work with that
<CkhiKuzad> Is it possible for me to install and use Unity in 10.04?
<aszpain2> because when u install a dev package it installs it to /usr/include/PACKAGANAME
<churl> rfkill list is returning a "hard blocked:  yes" for my wifi.  Fn + F2 isnt turning wifi on either, ideas?
<tensorpudding> vacho: what is your problem?
<MichRT> Thanks xangua I'm trying it now. And thanks for the channel bucky
<detrix42> I what to make an application launcher. the application is a .jar file. whats the command in the application launcher to java 6 runtime?
<skullboy> ok when i start my system it says "Failed To Load The NVIDIA Kernel Module"
<zaphod> exit
<stiv2k> bucky: ubiquity doesnt actually install any programs? I thought it installs flash and some others
<mgolisch> aszpain2: yeah sure, for example there is somethimes multiple versions of the same library thats why
<aszpain2> yeah but its ridiculous that when u make : apt-get install x-dev it doesnt do the things in the right way for aid you to compile things
<mgolisch> aszpain2:  it wouldnt work otherwise as foo/bar.h would just overwrite foo/bar.h if it wasnt packaged like that
<juggmo> i hate to be a total douchebag, im having a hell of a time finding a generic xorg.conf file
<juggmo> anyone know a good resrouce
<skullboy> ok when i start my system it says "Failed To Load The NVIDIA Kernel Module"
<tensorpudding> why do you need a generic xorg.conf file?
<aszpain2> mgolisch... hmm yeah it has sense.. but dude its a chinesse work sometimes to specify all the fuc king PATHS to h files
<juggmo> tensorpudding: to get a good start on editing it, i got a few things i want to add but want a proper one
<tensorpudding> there used to be programs for generating it
<aszpain2> why cant u specify a dir and then GCC look into that dir and subdirs for all .h files he needs?
<aszpain2> hmmmm
<tensorpudding> but since xorg can work without one now, you almost never need it
<mgolisch> aszpain2: not realy as pkgconfig returns the correct include paths for a package, its probably just that the build scripts are done badly
<erUSUL> juggmo: you can try this « sudo Xorg -configure :1 » and then copy the generated xorg.conf to /etc/X11/
<mgolisch> like they do not use pkgconfig
<skullboy> ok when i start my system it says "Failed To Load The NVIDIA Kernel Module"
<CkhiKuzad> !unity | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad, please see my private message
<juggmo> erUSUL: doesnt that just make a blank one?
<tensorpudding> skullboy: do you have an nvidia graphics chipset?
<vacho> im getting: [[D^[[A
<vacho> insted of left rgith
<erUSUL> juggmo: not blank it writtes one baed on your hardware/conf
<skullboy> yea 8500 gt
<tensorpudding> skullboy: did you choose to install the driver provided by nvidia, or the free nvidia driver
<skullboy> free one
<fleshpike> hello, i guess i found the source of my problem with ubuntu. maybe it is the via motherboard agp port that s making the mess can someone help?
<juggmo> erUSUL, cool man i appreciate it
<tensorpudding> skullboy: you should pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<detrix42> whats the command line for starting the JRE?
<aszpain2> But does anyone catch my point? I mean I want to compile a .c program that defines a #include <gst/gst.h> but I miss thtat file, so I want a command that can get me that file and let me compile my .c file
<skullboy> ????
<DerNalia> hey... I just installed ubuntu, and when my computer goes to sleep, my password won't work.. i have to go switch user, and then my password will work. Also sudo doesn't work with my login password
<tensorpudding> skullboy: open the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and copy the contents to http://pastebin.com/
<RogueShadow> For the first time ever, my internet connection was established before I logged in, thanks for help.  Next issue, I want some programs to startup at boot too, they rely on the internet, so that first problem was really necessary.  znc irc bouncer, and a minecraft server. Would be great to get those going at first boot (incase i'm not here and somebody restarts :(  )
<kcorcoran> i am planning to download/compile (learning to at least) a program.  i have read the documentation explaining the dependencies of the application i am installing.  how can i check my system to determine if a) i already have the dependent program and b) if its the correct version?
<skullboy> [    21.217]
<skullboy> X.Org X Server 1.9.0
<skullboy> Release Date: 2010-08-20
<skullboy> [    21.217] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<skullboy> [    21.217] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> skullboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skullboy> [    21.217] Current Operating System: Linux CJ-PC 2.6.36 #2 SMP Thu Nov 18 21:49:47 EST 2010 i686
<tensorpudding> 2.6.24-27, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<vacho>  ^[[A^[[D^[[A^[[D^[[C^[[D^[[B^[[D^[[C^[[B^[[D^[[D^[[A
<DerNalia> anyone?
<kcorcoran> i am planning to download/compile (learning to at least) a program.  i have read the documentation explaining the dependencies of the application i am installing.  how can i check my system to determine if a) i already have the dependent program and b) if its the correct version?
<tensorpudding> vacho: are you sure you don't have capslock set?
<fleshpike> does someone know what is x11?
<Margraf> alguem ai me da um help... Eu queria saber como eu habilito a barra inferior do gnome para que tds os programas abertos fiquem la. Exclui a barra e ja apaguei os arquivos .xxx da /home e nao sei como colocar la
<kcorcoran> DerNalia:  sounds like your password that you're attempting to use is incorrect.
<DrManhattan> Aye Chihuahua!
<tensorpudding> !pg Margraf
<tensorpudding> err doh
<kcorcoran> if sudo fails that account doesn't have root access
<DerNalia> kcorcoran: but it's my login password
<tensorpudding> !br | Margraf
<ubottu> Margraf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xangua> !pt | Margraf
<vacho> tensorpudding: yes
<DerNalia> how do I get it root access?
<C1iFF> Having problems with GLX. Only part of NVIDIA that wont work. Ubuntu 10.10
<vacho> I can't use my cursor keys when I connect to my ubuntu!!!!
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: X11 is a protocol for windowing
<ActionParsnip> DerNalia: run:  sudo -i
<C1iFF> Can anyone help me plz? Having problems with GLX. Only part of NVIDIA that wont work. Ubuntu 10.10
<tensorpudding> vacho: what terminal emulator are you using?
<vacho> tensorpudding: mac os x
<DerNalia> ActionParsnip it asks for the password, which I haven't set up yet =\
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : hello, i guess i found the source of my problem with ubuntu. maybe it is the via motherboard agp port that s making the mess can someone help?
<tensorpudding> vacho: it's possible (not sure how though) that Ubuntu doesn't have a terminfo for the terminal emulator you're using
<ActionParsnip> DerNalia: you did, its the password you set when you first setup your user, then subsequently logged in with
<tensorpudding> i'm very nearly positive that OSX uses a standard one though
<DerNalia> well.. what the balls. I just used 1234, cause I don't really care about this set up.. just wanted to try something....
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip: i am planning to download/compile (learning to at least) a program.  i have read the documentation explaining the dependencies of the application i am installing.  how can i check my system to determine if a) i already have the dependent program and b) if its the correct version?
<DerNalia> its hard to mess up typing that
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: no idea what your problem is
<Frenk> Hey, I was told to do the following: the following can be used to compare modified settings with their defaults. useful for pruning redundant declarations as well as tracking down problems: for parameter in $(postconf -n | awk -F= '{ print $1 }'); do echo -n 'default: '; postconf -d ${parameter} ; echo -n 'current: '; postconf ${parameter} ; echo '--'; done | less /// but I do not know what to do with that ... And I am afraid to ask th
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: not sure, check the deps of the package
<Frenk> Can anyone saz qhat I have to do with that?
<crickj> \list
<tensorpudding> vacho: this is only in Terminal.app? does it do this in a different terminal?
<CkhiKuzad> How would i be able to add a custom command to bash, allowing me to shorten "sudo apt-cache search <Package>" into just "search <Package>"
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : i read this "see http://dri.sourceforge.net (try the
<fleshpike> x11-drm ebuild)" and want to try it. do you have an idea?
<ActionParsnip> DerNalia: not a very secure password at all dude
<tensorpudding> vacho: does it do this every time you log in?
<vacho> tensorpudding: when I login as admin it works fine..when I login to the same vps as another user it does not work
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip:  the package wouldn't describe the command i am looking for.  thanks anyway.
<DerNalia> ActionParsnip: My main computer is a mac, I'm trying out ubuntu on my HP
<shdwpuppet> has anyone had success with getting 10.10 to work on the Eee PC 1215N, particularly the nvidia ion2?
<DerNalia> didn't care about coming up with a password
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: very sure that DRI is used in Ubuntu by default
<tensorpudding> if you're using the binary video drivers you don't need them
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: i have no idea about your issue so I didn't reply to any of it. What did you expect?
<tensorpudding> vacho: same terminal?
<vacho> tensorpudding: same
<Sickler> can someone recommend me a good book for the oracle certified java associate exam with no background in programming
<ActionParsnip> DerNalia: the sudo password is the one you log in with, that gives you all the access you can need
<tensorpudding> vacho: this VPS is running what version of Ubuntu?
<vacho> karmic
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Sickler
<ubottu> Sickler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tensorpudding> it's possible that it's an old bug
<tensorpudding> does it persist if you change your shell?
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : binary video drivers. could you be more specific please?
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip:  I asked a question; your reply wasn't in regards to what i asked.  I simply thanked you for the reply.  Nothing more than that.
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: i see, sorry
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: as in, the drivers provided by nvidia and ati for their cards
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip:  it's cool :)
<DerNalia> ActionParsnip: is there any way for it to cahnge or to be different from my login password? I switched to DVORAK, is it possible that during password entering, asside from the login menu, the keyboard layout changed to some other layout where the numbers aren't in the right spot? I installed UBUNTU with the wrong DVORAK layout, and later had to change it
<Sickler> is there a soln to usb wireless mouses freezing, 10.04, logitech mouse
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: which are not included in ubuntu by default, but will be available through System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : yes im using them. so the problem it is not with the mother board agp port?
<ActionParsnip> DerNalia: not that I know of, the sudo password is your logon pass. So switching layouts will cause an issue
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: what is your "problem"
<ActionParsnip> Sickler: when it stops, open a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T and run:   dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<Sickler> ActionParsnip, thx will do
<grishnav> hey
<DerNalia> ActionParsnip: is there any way to see the password being typed? in case the keyboard layout is switching? cause I have no idea what I'm typing anymore
<grishnav> has anyone noticed an increase in load average after using ksplice to patch on ubuntu server 10.10?
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : i got this to messages "agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: AGP 2.0 bridge" and "agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode" does it help you?
<tensorpudding> vacho: does it only do this with the up key?
<grishnav> I'm seeing constant LAs >1 even though, best as I can tell, my box is doing _nothing_
<tensorpudding> vacho: or with left/right also
<tensorpudding> vacho: check to make sure you're using bash as your shell
<vacho> tensorpudding: it does that will all cursor keys, up down left right
<Vizzle> question regarding automount issues when starting ubuntu server 10.04
<ActionParsnip> DerNalia: if you type in the terminal with a prompt, rather than in the sudo request you can see what is being typed
<DerNalia> I know
<DerNalia> but I think the layout might be switching when I'm prompted for a password
<ActionParsnip> DerNalia: very very unlikely
<vacho> tensorpudding: ive tried both terminal and coda, two different software with same prolem..
<DerNalia> well... then this is messed up some how
<tensorpudding> vacho: and then try "bash --noprofile", which will run bash without reading configuration files
<DerNalia> I can login with 1234 but I can't get out of sleep with 1234
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : i got this to messages "agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: AGP 2.0 bridge" and "agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode" does it help you?
<tensorpudding> vacho: what's coda? that's not really the answer to my question
<DerNalia> but I can click switch user, and go back to my desktop with 1234
<vacho> bash --noprofile that worked!
<vacho> wtf.
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: i've no idea what those messages mean...are they tied to some kind of problem?
<Vizzle> if ubuntu server is restarted, is there an automount script that can be run to mount an internal hardware raid array (/media/Raidarray) (/dev/sdb1)
<tensorpudding> vacho: it means that one of your configuration files is borked
<vacho> tensorpudding: how do I fix it?
<tensorpudding> vacho: probably the user's ~/.bashrc, or ~/.bash_profile
<tensorpudding> vacho: you can delete them, or look inside to figure out what's causing breakage
<vacho> tensorpudding: how do I delete a user and it's home directory?
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : they are log messages. the problem i have is that the screen goes mad. dont know if they are associated with
<tensorpudding> vacho: you don't want to delete the user, do you?
<vacho> tensorpudding: ya, I just created it 10 min ago :) its ok
<tensorpudding> vacho: if you created this user by hand, then the bad configuration is probably something in the default bashrc (which is very strange)
<tensorpudding> vacho: why do you want to delete the user?
<vacho> tensorpudding: I want to delete it and create it again..maybe that will solve the broken file
<Israfel> is there anything I can edit for Ubuntu tash deletion that would let me do a DoD wipe? I really don't like simply "emptying" my documents.
<tensorpudding> Israfel: what's a DoD wipe? probably no free tools are certified by the Department of Defense
<Vizzle> israfel, try truecrypt
<Israfel> A DoD wipe is simply writing over the file with 1's then 0's a certain number of times.
<tensorpudding> Israfel: shred is guaranteed to overwrite the file, though it's not guaranteed to be unrecoverable with forensic methods
<tensorpudding> shred does multiple passes
<Israfel> I don't care about forensic methods, just don't want joe schmoe getting my financial documents.
<tensorpudding> then shred is good enough
<Vizzle> Israfel, DOD is 35x pass....
<Solved> tensorpudding: shred? - how do I do this?
<Israfel> tensorpudding, COol, does it tie in with trash emptying?
<Vizzle> just write zeros
<tensorpudding> if you're giving the laptop to someone else, you can use dd to do multiple full-disk zeroings
<tensorpudding> Israfel: i don't believe so
<tensorpudding> Solved: it's a command-line program
<Israfel> tensorpudding, Nah, I just don't want my netbook to have important info on it if it's ever stolen at school.
<tensorpudding> Solved: it's available as a package
<Solved> I see
<Vizzle> Israfel, http://www.dban.org/
<vacho> how do I create a new user in ubuntu and associate a home directory to it?
<MikeSee> hi, i'm trying to use my ipod touch 2gen on unbuntu 10, it lists on lsusb, but doesn't show up on the desktop automagically, any ideas?
<Fookin_Prawn> vacho: sudo useradd
<tensorpudding> if you're worried about it getting stolen, then the best method is to never have these files touch the disk unencrypted
<Fookin_Prawn> vacho: for more info do: man useradd
<vacho> will that create a home directory too?
<Vizzle> 'dd if/dev/random of=/dev/hda'
<tensorpudding> by configuring encrypted swap, and some kind of filesystem encryption
<Israfel> Vizzle, lol, overkill. I just want to empty documents I'm done editing so that they're not hanging around on my laptop for anyone to recover.
<Fookin_Prawn> vacho: yep.
<bundo> o
<bundo> ok
<tensorpudding> ubuntu allows for encrypted home partitions but unfortunately it makes hibernate not work
<DoYouKnow> Can someone please download the bcmmon file attached to this topic for me and post it to a site?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446305
<DoYouKnow> I locked my account account accidentally
<vacho> it didnt create home directory ahhhh
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : is there a problem if you use a agp 8x  in a 2x/4x slot?
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: pretty sure that it's not
<Euthanatos> i don't think 8x fits 2x/4x
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: though of course, your bandwidth is limited
<Fookin_Prawn> vacho: it should've. Wait a bit and check the homedrive again
<tensorpudding> the 8x will fit, i think]
<Sickler> my 10.04 takes an awful long time for the log in screen to show up after the background image shows up
<Sickler> log in box**
<tensorpudding> i believe they designed 8x so that it will take advantage of 8x slots, but will still fit 4x slots
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : so that is not the problem, what should it be then?
<Fookin_Prawn> vacho: if it didn't, then check your /etc/default/useradd and look for what the default directory is
<DoYouKnow> please
<detrix42> How do I setup an app launcher to invoke the java 6 runtime to run a .jar file?
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: what should what be?
<luxurymode> totally new to linux here. installed on my laptop. cannot believe ive been using windows all these years. can anyone recommend some must-have apps after first install of ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> detrix42: "java -jar /path/to/jar"
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : my problem is that the screen goes mad the computer is old perhaps is that?
<detrix42> tensorpudding: thats what I have. but its not launching.
<detrix42> argh
<vacho> its home
<tensorpudding> detrix42: assuming that java is configured to point to the java runtime you want (it should be by default, though if you have multiple jre's it might not be the one you want)
<DoYouKnow> PLEASE FOR GODS SAKES
<Vizzle> anyone have a running samba+afp server?
<tensorpudding> DoYouKnow: what?
<tgywa> What could cause this http://pastebin.com/9kNnR9x5 ?
<detrix42> tensorpudding: when I right click, and say start with java runtime, it works
<vacho> does anyone know how to create a new user with home directory?
<DoYouKnow> tensorpudding, download the bcmmon.diff.zip file from here and post to a site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446305... I keep getting locked out
<tensorpudding> locked out how?
<tgywa> This is php processes running wordpress 2.9.1 on Ubuntu 10.04 & Apache ...
<DoYouKnow> I keep forgetting my password to the forum site
<DoYouKnow> so I used up my 5 tries
<DoYouKnow> now I can't login
<Fookin_Prawn> vacho: oh ok. do this: userdel username, then try it again with useradd --create-home
<tensorpudding> oh
<vacho> Fookin_Prawn: thats not a valid command
<vacho> useradd --create-home
 * CoOltux re
<detrix42> tensorpudding: ok, I got it, thanks.
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<Fookin_Prawn> vacho: useradd --create-home username
<sogelen> ...
<luxurymode> can anyone recommend some must-have apps after first install of ubuntu?
<kcorcoran> i am planning to download/compile (learning to at least) a program.  i have read the documentation explaining the dependencies of the application i am installing.  how can i check my system to determine if a) i already have the dependent program and b) if its the correct version?  ANSWER: dpkg
<kcorcoran> luxurymode: flightgear :)
<vacho> thanks!
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: emacs, google chrome, avant window navigator, eclipse
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : is it possible to install motherboard drivers as graphical in ubuntu?
<sogelen> 你们好
<tensorpudding> !cn | sogelen
<ubottu> sogelen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vacho> Fookin_Prawn: I created a new user and I still have issues with my cursor keys..wierd.
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: why do you think it's a driver issue?
<luxurymode> tensorpudding: thank you!
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: those are my "must-haves", but i doubt you'll find them as such
<luxurymode> tensorpudding: how do i quickly find out names of apps so i know how to ref it for sudo apt-get install APPNAME?
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : i guess i had the same problem in windows i cant remember
<Fookin_Prawn> vacho: that's ubuntu for you lol
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: the easy way to install apps is using the software center, you can search names and descriptions
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: but if you really want to use apt by hand, "apt-cache search <foo>" will list all packages matching <foo> in name or description
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : when i had the two systems installed somehow windows "managed"ubuntu
<tensorpudding> vacho: this new user has the same bash config as the old one...
<luxurymode> tensorpudding: thanks!
<tensorpudding> vacho: you need to delete it
<vacho> tensorpudding: how
<tensorpudding> vacho: as the user, do "rm ~/.bash*"
<Fookin_Prawn> must-haves: vim, irssi...
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : dont know how to solve it soo i thought about drivers
<aetaric> booting a thin-client ubuntu 10.04, it starts eth0 up, and then my cisco router(dhcp server) spews errors about malformed option 61. any ideas about how to solve?
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: if you had the problem in both, it's almost surely a hardware issue, not drivers
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: in which case, it might well be because the system is old
<vacho> tensorpudding: did that and logged out and then in .. still same issue.
<tensorpudding> vacho: but running "bash --noprofile" works?
<tensorpudding> vacho: are you sure that your shell is bash?
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : when you mention old do you refer to much use?
<tensorpudding> vacho: before running bash --noprofile, tell me what you get when you do "echo $SHELL"
<vacho> tensorpudding: no im not.. im doign ssh
<tensorpudding> vacho: ssh just mediates a connection, it defers to the VPS user's shell for everything else
<vacho> i get . /bin/sh
<tensorpudding> vacho: well that's why
<tensorpudding> vacho: sh doesn't support arrow keys
<vacho> tensorpudding: ok?
<fleshpike> hello
<vacho> tensorpudding:  :)
<tensorpudding> vacho: run "chsh -s /bin/bash"
<tensorpudding> then log out and in again
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : the connection went down. do you read me?
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : when you mention old do you mean to much use?
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: when i said old, it could well be that your memory has degraded and has errors, or that your video card is glitching
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: this is usually due to use, yes
<Thanos_b161> hellon everyone
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: you can test the memory to figure out if that is the reason
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: using memtest86+
<vacho> tensorpudding: it works perfect now, care to explain what happened here?
<Thanos_b161> ive got a little problem with alsa sound
<vacho> tensorpudding: 1000x thank you's
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : what about the mother board agp port or the graphic card? can i test them to?
<tensorpudding> vacho: think of it this way
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: if you have a spare AGP video card that you know is functional, you can test it
<tensorpudding> fleshpike: if you use that card instead, and the problem persists, it's not the fault of your video card, otherwise it is the fault of the video card
<tensorpudding> vacho: when you run ssh, it basically does a login on the remote machine
<tensorpudding> vacho: the same as if you were at the console
<tensorpudding> vacho: which starts the default user shell
<fleshpike> tensorpudding : thanks
<tensorpudding> vacho: for some reason, the default shell for users was set as /bin/sh, which is old and lacking in helpful features
<tensorpudding> vacho: in OSX, the default shell is bash, and the default shell for your admin was presumably bash also
<Thanos_b161> my prob is that i can only hear sound from fron left and front right speakers but not from full 5.1 or optical
<C1iFF> glx extension not working plz help! have tried lots of things but none work.
<tensorpudding> vacho: chsh -s /bin/bash set the default shell to bash
<vacho> ok thanks
<vacho> w
<vacho> it works perfect now thanks
<Thanos_b161> does anyone have any idea
<tensorpudding> vacho: if you want to create other users, they will have sh by default still
<tensorpudding> vacho: you should probably fix this
<craigbass1976> What do I need to do in order to fire up a terminal while my wife's logged into x, su - me and then start firefox?  I used to do this years ago in fedora, couldn't once I switched over to dapper, and keep forgetting to find out why.
<luxurymode> anyone have a recommendation for a text expander for ubuntu?
<vacho> tensorpudding: ok thanks!! another question.. how do I use cp (copy files) and include hidden files.
#ubuntu 2010-12-14
<aetaric> booting a thin-client ubuntu 10.04, it starts eth0 up, and then my cisco router(dhcp server) spews errors about malformed option 61. any ideas about how to solve?
<craigbass1976> Also, is there a way to make firefox just run regardless of whether I'm on a network or not, without having to monkey with the "work offline" check
<janisozaur> I have two images (small) that look very similar, but they do differ. How can I find difference between them? any program or online tool? or perhaps binary diff?
<tensorpudding> vacho: cp is documented in the manpage, but basically all you need to know is cp <oldfile> <newfile>
<vacho> ok thank you
<tensorpudding> and the -R option allows you to recursively copy directories
<tensorpudding> not sure what you mean by hidden files
<craigbass1976> tensorpudding, .file?
<vacho> I want to recursively copy everything incuding .files
<tensorpudding> ls by default will not show files starting with ., but ls -a will
<tensorpudding> cp -R always includes all files
<vacho> oh okay thanks
<velko> are you guys american? i'm just curious
<Thanos_b161> tell me that no one here knows
<Thanos_b161> ...
<tensorpudding> Thanos_b161: have you ruled out hardware problems?
<craigbass1976> vacho, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-do-you-copy-hidden-files-from-one-directory-to-another-387107/
<Thanos_b161> hardware is just ok running windows and fedora, mint also
<xangua> !ot | vacho
<xangua> i am american because i am from a contitent called America
<ubottu> vacho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tensorpudding> and are you sure that your driver supports all the features of your sound card?
<xangua> velko*
<velko> xangua, thanks
<Thanos_b161> i suppose that it is assuming that linux mint uses the same one
<tensorpudding> hmm
<tensorpudding> is it possible that the volume control has muted those channels?
<Thanos_b161> im not an expert im just a noob
<Thanos_b161> no im pretty sure
<tensorpudding> i'm afraid i don't have 5.1 or optical out, and are not familiar with how pulseaudio handles them
<Fookin_Prawn> Thanos_b161: try running alsamixer from the command line
<Fookin_Prawn> see if there are any muted channels
<Thanos_b161> i did but nothing
<luxurymode> is there a way to run mac os programs on ubunbtu? pls dont hate me for such a noob question
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: if they depend on cocoa, no
<luxurymode> i want to use textexpander
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: there are tons of programs that run without modification on both, but they're using the Unixy bits only
<Thanos_b161> the problem is that it was running yesterday (not the optical)
<tensorpudding> or they're using wxwidgets and some cross-platform stack like python, java, ruby, etc.
<luxurymode> tensorpudding: right. so would i just download from website and try to run it ;) ?
<vacho> I wish there was a wordpress + ubuntu Web server expert here :)
<tensorpudding> oh, you definitely can't
<tensorpudding> since mac appfiles are not binary compatible
<luxurymode> so how would i go about doing it
<tensorpudding> they're based on Mach-O, which is Apple's own binary format, as opposed to ELF
<luxurymode> im relly just looking for a good expander/snippets prog for ubuntu
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: if they don't provide source, you don't
<luxurymode> gotcha
<tensorpudding> looking at textexpander, i'm almost sure that it won't work on Linux
<luxurymode> gotcha
<RobW> Can someone tell me why my ubuntu server doesn't automatically connect to my wired network upon starting up?
<tensorpudding> since it seems thoroughly integrated with finder
<luxurymode> yea
<RobW> I have to "sudo ifup eth0" every time it starts up
<luxurymode> that makes sense
<RobW> Can I have this do this automatically?
<luxurymode> looks very macy
<luxurymode> mac-ey
<tensorpudding> there might be an ubuntu workalike, you might try searching the software center
<luxurymode> i tried
<luxurymode> nothing there really
<luxurymode> ill search again
<velko> RobW, how did you start your network? via /etc/network/interfaces? or something else?
<mannyuel> where can i find ~./configure?
<xangua> mannyuel: in your home¿
<tensorpudding> mannyuel: you mean ~/.configure?
<aeon-ltd> mannyuel: what do you mean? the configure file is included in tar source balls
<velko> xangua, tensorpudding aeon-ltd bingo
<luxurymode> tensorpudding: which emacs do i want to d/l? GNU emacs 23, emacs 22 (gtk), emacs 22 (x11)?
<craigbass1976> RobW, http://pastebin.com/t0Bs2kwE  that's my /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0 file.  How similar is yours?
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: do you know if you really want emacs?
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: if you do, download 23
<luxurymode> well i have eclipse. i do android development
<jmwachtel> hi guys, I am having trouble getting python2.7-minimal to configure and I cannot figure it out
<jmwachtel> it was while trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<luxurymode> but itd be nice to have a simple editor for when i want to write some quick sample code
<Jordan_U> !away > OFF`Ring0
<ubottu> OFF`Ring0, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> luxurymode: emacs has a learning curve
<tensorpudding> it's also not simple
<shcherbak> luxurymode: nano?
<tensorpudding> not that it's not worth learning!
<echo310infantry> Soon I envisioned the blond rubbing the butter all over my erect penis and then inserting it into her mouth. The thought of that smooth butter and her mouth suction allowed me to reach orgasm before my wife tired of my gyrations. My wife said that it felt fantastic.
<luxurymode> nano is lightweight text editor?
<tensorpudding> nano is like notepad
<tensorpudding> vaguely
<tensorpudding> except textmode
<luxurymode> right
<shcherbak> bye echo
<luxurymode> i wanty something that can color hilight code and auto indent
<luxurymode> i mean i could use eclipse
<luxurymode> not sure i really need something else
 * mzuverink is away: Gone and got busy
<jmwachtel> hi guys, I am having trouble getting python2.7-minimal to configure and I cannot figure it out.  It is preventing me from finsihing the upgrade, it just says "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3"
<tensorpudding> emacs is good with both of those things
<shcherbak> luxurymode: everyone does (exept cat)
<vacho> why can't I set chmod -R 666 with my user that is not sudo??? it's on his own files.
<luxurymode> everyone does what?
<luxurymode> everyone does what?
<shcherbak> luxurymode: color code... fromating, well... not everyone.
<luxurymode> gotcha
<luxurymode> do you guys recommend Beagle?
<moohead> i am trying to install dual boot ubuntu 10.10 but setup doesn't recognize my empty partition .  what should i do?
<accel> i have a machine with ubuntu 10.04
<accel> is there a way to upgrade it to 10.10 ?
<xangua> !upgrade | accel
<ubottu> accel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nemo_> I am not so familiar with VMWare's tools to get the guest resolution fit to work, I'm using edubuntu 10.04 386 in vmware desktop 7.1
<nemo_> it says it's the advanced x but I don't see why it shouldn't just work
<nemo_> copy/paste between windows and the vm'd edubuntu also is not working
<queso> Is there a way to make it so when my finger is at the edge of my touchpad on my laptop that it will continue to move the cursor in that direction, instead of just stopping?
<nemo_> I've tried restarting and stuff, but still not working
<nemo_> anyone experienced with running (ed)ubuntu in vmware with vmware tools ?
<UnholyTerror> Mmmm, manwiches!
<[thor]> queso: check the software center for an app called "Pointing Devices"
<nemo_> any linux guru around who knows vm tools guest res fix ?
<[thor]> queso: it is a config tool that includes things like "locked drags"
<lucasreborn> hi guys, i need some help with my ubuntu server
<TheLQ> What would cause blacklisting of the module rt2x00usb to fail? Added "blacklist rt2x00usb" to /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf and it still fails. Any suggestions?
<malv> how do you get apt-get to not prompt you with installation questions?
<jmwachtel> hi guys, I am having trouble getting python2.7-minimal to configure and I cannot figure it out.  It is preventing me from finsihing the upgrade, it just says "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3"
<maco> malv: the "do you want to install these extra packages?" questins?  add -y
<malv> no, i mean when the ncurses display comes up
<aeon-ltd> malv: why? the security is there to prevent mistakes
<malv> I want the installation to be completely automated
<vallhalla> hello all
<maco> malv: i dont think so. those are questions you actually have to answer...
<malv> it doesn't ask questions when I do a network pxe install
<DarkDeath> maco: isn't there like an nLite for ubuntu disks?
<maco> DarkDeath: i dont know what nLite is
<maco> malv: are you talking about running an ubuntu install or using apt-get?
<malv> i'm configuring manually afterwards anyways
<DarkDeath> maco: http://www.nliteos.com/
<malv> just to get apt-get to not ask questions during install and proceed with defaults
<maco> malv: the only questions apt-get asks are about "do you want to install these other packages"  -- the ncurses things are debconf, not apt-get. theyd come up if you used dpkg -i too
<maco> malv: you could probably setup kickstart
<malv> ok, how do I get it so debconf doesn't ask configuration questions
<Seveas> malv, you preseed the answers
<maco> malv: if you want to automate original system setup, just use kickstart or preseeding instead of doing a pxe install then trying to install things after
<malv> Seveas: when I was running my pxe installer it did not ask me for any configuration questions. I never specified them
<malv> now I am trying to do this manually install of through kickstart
<Seveas> malv, that's because it runs with a different debconf priority (another way to avoid questions)
<Seveas> preseeding is better though as you have control over the answers :)
<malv> Seveas: but I am just going to copy over the configuration files anyways
<malv> it's easier
<itaylor57> malv: you can use the -y option to apt-get which answeres all yes and noquestions
<hblount> hi. a have lubuntu 10.10. i have problem with video not showing, only audio works. this just started happening, after i tried to "repair"  an incomplete file with VLC. now nothing wokrs and all videos only have audio and a black screen. i tried reboot,check diff video files,and use other players. same problem. can anyone help?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  How does one upgrade safely using a new .deb pkg?  I don't have the old deb for the previous version, which is currently installed.  Is there a way that I can upgrade with the option of rolling back?
<eljuanlux> hola alguien español
<eljuanlux> ?
<dork> anyone know when pulseaudio isn't going to suck balls so i stop getting this "Disconnected: Connection terminated" error when streaming movies with totem and similar problems with vlc? re: bug #410047
<dork> i mean 4 releases in with pulse and it still fails horribly, what's the deal
<breadcrumb> !es | dork
<ubottu> dork: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dork> breadcrumb: gracias
<breadcrumb> woops
<dork> indeed
<breadcrumb> !es | eljuanlux
<ubottu> eljuanlux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<queso> [thor]: Thank you, I'll check that out.
<queso> [thor]: gpointing-device-settings?
<hblount> hi. a have lubuntu 10.10. i have problem with video not showing, only audio works. this just started happening, after i tried to "repair"  an incomplete file with VLC. now nothing wokrs and all videos only have audio and a black screen. i tried reboot,check diff video files,and use other players. same problem. can anyone help?
<hblount> hi. a have lubuntu 10.10. i have problem with video not showing, only audio works. this just started happening, after i tried to "repair"  an incomplete file with VLC. now nothing wokrs and all videos only have audio and a black screen. i tried reboot,check diff video files,and use other players. same problem. can anyone help?
<hblount> oops'
<FloodBot1> hblount: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hblount> sorry
<queso> [thor]: I installed it but, unfortunately, it doesn't seem to detect my trackpad. It detected it as a PS/2 Generic Mouse.
<hblount> hi. a have lubuntu 10.10. i have problem with video not showing, only audio works. this just started happening, after i tried to "repair"  an incomplete file with VLC. now nothing wokrs and all videos only have audio and a black screen. i tried reboot,check diff video files,and use other players. same problem. can anyone help?streaming vids from websites like youtube still works
<dork> hblount: what about with totem
<dork> you said you tried a few players?
<craigbass1976> What do I need to do in order to fire up a terminal while my wife's logged into x, su - me and then start firefox?  I used to do this years ago in fedora, couldn't once I switched over to dapper, and keep forgetting to find out why.
<hblount> movie player and gnome mplayer
<vallhalla> craigbass1976: ed ssh
<dork> craigbass1976: you mean just running firefox as your user?
<craigbass1976> dork, right, but in another users x session
<vallhalla> or more like ssh -X usser@address
<dork> ^
<craigbass1976> vallhalla, no, not via ssh , right on the same box
<mateothegreat> I've been searching for help for pairing my apple aluminum keyboard (and might mouse) with maverick but no luck yet .. It detects both devices and connects them.. but then they don't do anything heh .. any tips?
<craigbass1976> vallhalla, or you mean ssh localhost?
<dork> just have her su to the account and run the firefox binary
<vallhalla> ah then just su user
<dork> su - youraccount
<dork> firefox-bin
<craigbass1976> vallhalla, dork ok, I su - craig.  Then I firefox.  Then I get "No protocol specified  No protocol specified  Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<mooseBoy> why when I try to run a shell script I get this error? "=: command not found"
<dork> mooseBoy: bad shell script
<craigbass1976> mooseBoy, what's in the script?
<mooseBoy> here's the line it's on: $OUTPUT = '/usr/local/bin/base64 -e encrypted';;
<mooseBoy> it's in a case
<zhousm> it is in a case
<shenzhou> hello guys, anyone awake?
<mooseBoy> huh?
<craigbass1976> shenzhou, zzzzz
<shenzhou> i have a question, i want to make an icon that opens a python script, but the versions i've tried don't work
<craigbass1976> dork, just su doesn't work either.  What did you mean by firefox-bin ?
<greezmunkey> shenzhou: How do you run it from the command line?
<shenzhou> yes
<mooseBoy> The whole script is: echo $2 > encrypted
<mooseBoy> case $1 in
<mooseBoy> -d)
<mooseBoy> $OUTPUT = '/usr/local/bin/base64 -d encrypted';;
<mooseBoy> -e)
<FloodBot1> mooseBoy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mooseBoy> $OUTPUT = '/usr/local/bin/base64 -e encrypted';;
<shenzhou> works fine greezmunkey
<greezmunkey> shenzhou: no, what command?
<shenzhou> this is what i've tried recently "python /home/fredrik/fofox-X.X/src/FoFix.py"
<dork> craigbass1976: it's security related, researching it now
<dork> security as in x
<greezmunkey> shenzhou: application in terminal "gnome-terminal -x python ..."
<shenzhou> ahh, i'm gonna try that
<greezmunkey> shenzhou: got it?
<craigbass1976> dork, right.  Like I said, I used to do it in fedora and cent, but haven't tried to fix it since I couldn't do it anymore in dapper.
<owen_meany> OT: where does one do political discussions? dalnet?
<abstrakt> owen_meany, probably #politics
<abstrakt> owen_meany, which exists, you probably won't get much done tho
<dork> owen_meany: why would you want to converse with pseudo-intellectual irc people about politics
<shenzhou> greezmunkey, it started a terminal but it closed right away
<shenzhou> greezmunkey, i'll show what i wrote
<nemo_> anyone able to help ?
<craigbass1976> nemo_, what's the issue
<shenzhou> greezmunkey, gnome-terminal -x python /home/fredrik/fofox-X.X/src/FoFix.py
<dekone> owen_meany: ##ronpaul
<otak> craigbass1976: you can copy your ~/.mozilla/firefox/something.default to her home dir
<dork> ##farrightnutjobs
<shenzhou> greezmunkey, that's what i tried, a terminal popped up but compizfaded out and closed right away
<greezmunkey> shenzhou: Play with it, I'm cli only here so I can't test it for you...sorry
<nemo_> I'm running vmware and want to have the advanced x stuff like copy/paste and guest resolution fit
<nemo_> running edubuntu 10.04 in vm
<greezmunkey> shenzhou: man gnome-terminal possibly will give you the proper options.
<craigbass1976> otak, then she'd have my profile.  This isn't only for my wife and I; I've also got a laptop going out the door to a customer; when I see it again every so often, I'm going to want to fire up gedit on a file that he doesn't have write access to.  I'd just vi it, but it's php and gedit will be easier.
<greezmunkey> nemo_: install vmware tools, it should have offered to do that for you on the guest os install
<malice> can someone help fixing my opensll with rubyonrails and rvm?
<nemo_> I installed vmware tools
<otak> owen_meany: ?#wikileaks
<dork> craigbass1976: vim > *
<greezmunkey> nemo_: donno then, mine works
<dork> especially for php environments
<dork> but i'm still researching so hold up
<nemo_> it said something about I have to enable advanced X features
<craigbass1976> dork, vim is greater than everything?
<nemo_> copy/paste and guest resolution fit is advanced...
<dork> it's vi with an ide
<greezmunkey> nemo_: it is if you are pasting from the host to the guest, and so on...
<dork> and the ide portion is conducive to i think to a ton of languages/config files syntaxes etc
<tallmtt> I have been running badblocks on an external harddrive for over 24 hrs.  Almost every block is bad so far and it is only 0.10% done.  Can I do it on only a partition?  Is there a better/faster way to save this HD?
<nemo_> I can't copy/paste between vm and host, to or from, either way
<nemo_> I tried the restart x session steps I read about
 * ThatBum is away: Going away...
<nemo_> is there some commands in terminal that would be helpful to see what is happening with the vmware tools ?
<nemo_> my linux skill is rusty
<owen_meany> Thanks for all your suggestions ##ronpaul was cute
<dork> alright craigbass1976
<dork> like someone suggested you're better off using ssh for this
<hblount> hi. a have lubuntu 10.10. i have problem with video not showing, only audio works. this just started happening, after i tried to "repair"  an incomplete file with VLC. now nothing wokrs and all videos only have audio and a black screen. i tried reboot,check diff video files,and use other players. same problem. can anyone help?streaming vids from websites like youtube still works
<dork> craigbass1976: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ssh - then do ssh -X youruser@localhost
<cxo> Why is that if i copy one file at a time over my wireless i get 2mb/s, but if i have two files copying at once, i get 2mb/s + 1mb/s ?
<dork> have her authenticate, run firefox
<dork> otherwise you'll have to hand edit xorg.conf for x11 redirect which would be fine but ssh is the most simple/secure way of approaching it
<craigbass1976> dork, AHA!!!!  su - craig.  Then sudo xhost +   Then gedit, firefox, whatever app I want
<dork> and you can set her up for passwordless authentication from localhost if you need to
<Barridus> can anyone suggest a good USA mirror for the repositories?  i've used the select best feature in the update manager but found later that whatever it told me that day was slower on another.  i'd like to avoid doing that every time.  thanks :)
<dork> ah ok i stand corrected
<highclasshole> join ubuntu-offtopic
<craigbass1976> dork, then I can just do sudo xhost - to turn security back on
<flourishing7> hello everyone. How can the firewall in Ubuntu 10.10 be adjusted to start automatically after every boot?
<xangua> flourishing7: it does
<dork> craigbass1976: gotcha
<craigbass1976> dork, now what the blazes did I want to do this for...  I can't remember what the file was I was after...
<highclasshole> flourishing7: save your iptables state
<dork> hah
<cxo> highclasshole, why, whats happening over there?
<otak> cxo: limiting factor is not wireless but disk writes
<highclasshole> forgot a slash
<nemo_> I'm not even sure vmware tools is running, I tried 'ps x' in a terminal, not seeing something with vmware running
<flourishing7> highclasshole - how can I save iptables state?
<highclasshole> nemo_: did you check the readings on your tricoder?
<cxo> iptables-save > file
<highclasshole> flourishing7: sudo /etc/init.d/iptables save
<greezmunkey> nemo_: check vmwares site, the instructions and what not are all there.
<nemo_> tricoder ?
<highclasshole> nemo_: yeah check the tricoder readings on your vm
<flourishing7> thank you - I am beginner
<ryokea> highclasshole: awesome, just plain awesome
<highclasshole> ;)
<skullboy> back
<greezmunkey> tricorders on, phasers on kill
<highclasshole> nemo_: if you need more info ask spock for help
<nemo_> rrrriiiiight
<skullboy> now who was talkin to me
<nemo_> is there a terminal command other than ps x to see if vmware tools is actually running ?
<edbian> nemo_, ps -e   why would you need another tool to see processes running?
<edbian> nemo_, top
<afterdark> top
<greezmunkey> nemo_: look in the menus for the vmware window, I believe there is an option to install tools - I guess I'll have to go boot my laptop to tell you how to do it...
<greezmunkey> s/menus for/menus of
<nemo_> with ps -e, I found vmmemctl and vmtoolsd running
<Chetic> ubuntu 10.10 live cd, how do I mount my ntfs file system for writing?
<Ortizimo> vizzle u here
<skullboy> so i have files on my pc i want to install a different ubuntu based os can i install alongside mine grab the files off there and resize the partition
<Vizzle> y
<edbian> Chetic, places -> computer -> the drive
<edbian> Chetic, double click it
<Ortizimo> man its not working
<Vizzle> Ortizimo, WHAT UP
<Vizzle> srry for caps
<Ortizimo> np
<skullboy> so i have files on my pc i want to install a different ubuntu based os can i install alongside mine grab the files off there and resize the partition
<Tanthrix> Would there be any issues with using an ext2 formatted drive for a main media drive? I'm looking to use a partition format that will make for the best possible recovery if I ever have a drive failure
<edbian> skullboy, yes
<Tanthrix> From what I've read, ext3 is less likely to be recoverable, hence my thought of using ext2.
<NightTrain_> t.org
<edbian> Tanthrix, There are no problems with that.  I don't know what is best for recovery
<Ortizimo> k nothing worked
<Ortizimo> i still have an ext3
<edbian> Tanthrix, Not sure if ext2 is supported anymore though
<Ortizimo> hdd
<skullboy> ok so if this goes badly can i recover my files
<Tanthrix> edbian: K, thanks.
<edbian> skullboy, Possibly but it's difficult and I've never done such a thing
<edbian> Tanthrix, no prob
<nemo_> the vmware tools is installed and running apparently.  I don't see how to make it work right, like the copy/paste and guest res fit
<Chetic> edbian: ah the problem was that I couldn't read from my old home directory.. how do I solve that?
<edbian> Chetic, sudo chmod 777 /path/to/folder
<edbian> Chetic, Or sudo chown <your userName> /path/to/folder
<skullboy> so how would i go about resizeing the partition after installing the other os
<edbian> Chetic, or and you'll want a -R on that
<edbian> skullboy, Using gparted on a live CD
<vasc0> quit
<hblount> hi. a have lubuntu 10.10. i have problem with video not showing, only audio works. this just started happening, after i tried to "repair"  an incomplete file with VLC. now nothing wokrs and all videos only have audio and a black screen. i tried reboot,check diff video files,and use other players. same problem. can anyone help?streaming vids from websites like youtube still works
<Chetic> edbian, that sure solved it! thank you very very much :)
<edbian> Chetic, no problem.  Want me to explain?
<skullboy> how risky is this
<edbian> skullboy, Installing a new OS is not very risky if you know what you're doing.
<edbian> skullboy, But then again the same can be said about using an OS
<edbian> skullboy, or driving
<Diamondcite> hblount: Have you tried marking VLC for re-installation?
<skullboy> no i mean takeing resizeing the partition my os is on
<Linuxsapien> no one in xchat to help, can someone tell me how to install the python or perl plugin please?
<skullboy> no i mean takeing resizeing the partition my os is on
<edbian> Linuxsapien, python / perl plugin for what?
<abstrakt> Linuxsapien, all you should need to do is install python and perl
<edbian> skullboy, That's slightly more dangerous.  I've done it probably a dozen times in the past 3 years without a single error though.
<Linuxsapien> note "xchat"
<abstrakt> Linuxsapien, if ubuntu's xchat isn't compile with python or perl support then you'll ned to recompile from source on your own
<hblount> Diamondcite: you mean uninstall and reinstall vlc?
<skullboy> so how do i do it properly
<Diamondcite> hblount: Yes effectively speaking
<skullboy> sorry i really dont wanna screw up
<abstrakt> skullboy, just back up
<abstrakt> skullboy, if you back up then nothing matters, you can do a clean wipe if you want
<Diamondcite> hblount: IF that doesn't work delete ~/.vlc
<abstrakt> skullboy, or you can still just try gparted and if it corrupts your data you still have your important files on backup
<sbeck_> skullboy, is it a primary or a logical partition (in a extended one) ?
<abstrakt> skullboy, there's really no substitute for backup
<hblount> Diamondcite: no, but i didnt think that would help since i tried movie player and gnome mplayer and its the same problem
<edbian> skullboy, Just use gparted and double check yourself.  Did I just tell gparted to delete everything?  If the answer is "no" then you're fine
<Diamondcite> hblount: WHat is in place of no video? blue screen? Black screen?
<hblount> Diamondcite: black screen
<Diamondcite> hblount: I wonder if the "xv" output (xvideo) is working...
<skullboy> primary
<hblount> Diamondcite: idk about that. how do i check?
<Diamondcite> I'm too use to using "mplayer" the command line..
<Diamondcite> hblount: Assuming it's installed.. try "mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/video.here"
<sbeck_> skullboy, at first I only can recommend you to backup your files as there always is a chance to loose some when you edit partitions.
<nemo_> not sure if this is what is needed to be done, but I'm messing around in /usr/bin/ and just ran sudo vm-support
<aszpain2> is it possible to revert the version of a package? I mean: Imagine you install a new version of the package but now u want to return to the old version is it possible?
<highclasshole> nemo_: can you put your tricoder readings in pastebin, that will help
<nemo_> got this '/usr/bin/vm-support: line 60: [: -eq: unary operator expected'
<sbeck_> After that you could use gparted from a live cd.
<SuperPaco69> does any one knows if I can run the SAE apps in Ubuntu???
<highclasshole> SuperPaco69: SAE?
<SuperPaco69> highclasshole, yes a management application
<nemo> eh.
 * nemo is tired of being highlighted
<highclasshole> SuperPaco69: thanks that helps..... but for everyone else who has no idea what you are talking about, can you please be more specific
<hblount> Diamondcite: that worked! do you know what the problem is now and what i should do to fix this?
<SuperPaco69> highclasshole, I will come back with more info
<magicianlord> is ubuntu going commercial?
<kcorcoran_> i am compiling source, just typed in 'make' and hit enter...while this is running i checked my CPU utilization.  i noticed the processing is bouncing back and forth between the two cores...is there a switch i can add to 'make' to force (aqlmost) full utilization of the cpu's to speed up the compiling process?
<greezmunkey> too bad nemo left, I had his answer, like just now...
<Diamondcite> hblount: Your xvideo extension seems to be broken, unfortunately I don't know how to fix that at the moment.
<ryokea> kcorcoran: i use make -j3
<aeon-ltd> kcorcoran: it may not seem like it but the juggling between cores is more efficient 90% of the time
<Diamondcite> hblount: Are you on an ATI graphic card?
<hblount> Diamondcite: damn. no, its nvidia. its an old acer laptop
<stillbourne> anyone know where I can find a repo that has perl 5.12.2?
<nemo_> another nemo ?
<sbeck_> magicianlord, Mark Shuttleworth always said that he wanted to become Canocical making money. So it's clear that Ubuntu is going to become commercial. But if you mean that it will only become availabel for mony then I don't think so.
<kcorcoran_> aeon-ltd:  can you elaborate?
<nemo_> hmm, guess I need to change nicks
<itaylor57> stillbourne: have you looked in launchpad?
<Diamondcite> hblount: Did you recently do anything with cairo-dock?
<UnholyTerror> kcorcoran, the juggling is the different programs being run...
<nemu> ok?
<hblount> Diamondcite: i dont think so because i dont know what that is...
<nemu> meh, not used to xchat either
<wizardslovak> people
<wizardslovak> how do i format esb drive?
<wizardslovak> usb
<magicianlord> in disk utility, wizardslovak
<magicianlord> unmount the drive, then format it
<mark_> hi everyone lucid lynx 64 bit here....really quite good now esp after updates
<genome> <--nemo_
<wizardslovak> sorry for noob questions
<magicianlord> mark_: how good
<genome> everything is already registered with nickserv...
<sbeck_> greezmunkey, did you see that nemo is back ?
<mark_> its sooo good that...
<stillbourne> itaylor57, yeah only has 5.10 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl
<kcorcoran_> thanks for the quick replies guys.  i knew about j3, but didn't realize it could be added to any command...very cool
<magicianlord> i found that the sound disappears at random on lucid 10.4.1 and that pressing restart only logs you out sometimes
<meh> I never left
<wizardslovak> where is disk utility?
<nemo2> yay! not reg'd
<greezmunkey> meh: do you have your vmware up now?
<aeon-ltd> kcorcoran_: rather than maxing out one core and causing a bottleneck (and using more power at the same time), using 2 cores allows the compiler(if you're using i686 compatible cpu and software) to pass jobs in sync with the other core, and using less power per core and in total hence greater efficiency
<itaylor57> stillbourne: it is really easy to build perl yourself
<mark_> that i dont need windows anymore!
<nemo2> <--nemo_
<Diamondcite> hblount: Not sure what is causing xvideo to not work with the nvidia driver at the moment.. please try another person.
<magicianlord> mark_: how you gonna run flash
<nemo2> in ps -e  I had two things running
<rafael_> hola
<stillbourne> itaylor57, if I wanted to build it myself I'd go back to using gentoo.
<itaylor57> stillbourne: use CPAN
<greezmunkey> nemo2: what were they?? hmm?
<mark_> ? flash square plugi works fine
<stillbourne> cpan update?
<nemo2> vmmemctl, and vmtoolsd
<schultza> I'm trying to connect a Windows Seven Home Premium computer to a Linux computer via SMB services... (file/printer sharing) I'm not seeing either way.
<kcorcoran_> that makes sense....i kind of wondered about that...allowing the CPU's to handle the thoroughput most efficiently for the call at that moment...i am curious about that...might have to run some tests
<housam> how can i make nimbuzz work in ubuntu
<greezmunkey> nemo2: If you look in your vmware window, there is file, then Virtual Machine. Select Virtual Machine, and select reinstall vmware tools - it should be there, and will clear you issue up, most likely.
<nemo2> greezmunkey: I did that
<sam-_-> schultza, try ping
<schultza> hang on...
<highclasshole> magicianlord: yeah ubuntu is going commercial
<highclasshole> lulz
<magicianlord> oh highclasshole. what do you think of that?
<dork> nemo2: just do a ps aux | grep vm
<dork> as root
<sam-_-> schultza, you may need to change a setting in the windows firewall
<highclasshole> because canonical has always been a for profit company???
<Pici> !ot | highclasshole
<ubottu> highclasshole: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nemo2> root      1073  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    05:23   0:00 [vmmemctl]
<highclasshole> Pici: I was answering a question tell that to magicianlord
<dork> ok so whats the problem
<nemo2> root      1222  0.0  0.2   5688  2824 ?        S    05:23   0:07 /usr/sbin/vmtoolsd
<magicianlord> they are now selling software and cloud
<nemo2> nemo      8001  0.0  1.1  29176 12128 pts/1    S    17:16   0:00 /usr/lib/vmware-tools/bin32/vmware-user-loader --blockFd 3
<dork> so what
<magicianlord> and cloud computing is a failure
<highclasshole> magicianlord: k go tell offtopic all about it
<Pici> magicianlord: non-support talk belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic.
 * magicianlord cries
<kcorcoran_> magicianlord:  why do you fell cloud is a failure?
<magicianlord> ok
<highclasshole> magicianlord: SEKRET KLUB
<dork> 'cloud computing is a failure'
<dork> haha
<Pici> kcorcoran_: You ask him in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tensorpudding> so secret that you can just /join it right away
<dork> take your computer back to walmart and apologize for wasting their time
<tensorpudding> and that they're willing to mention it in public
<Pici> dork: No need for that.
<nemo2> those results from ps aux | grep vm make it look like it's running
<magicianlord> walmart wastes my time
<Pici> Lets keep it civil here.
<magicianlord> with their interrogators
<highclasshole> #ubuntu-offtopic magicianlord
<dork> Pici: sorry but theres a certain amount of ignorance that can't go unchecked
<nemo2> after the install of vmtools, it has a section to read saying 'To enable advanced X features (e.g., guest resolution fit, drag and drop, and ...'
<Diamondcite> housam: Nimbuzz (The voice chat portion) currently does not work probably for Ubuntu/Linux. There are alternatives if you on intend to chat via text messages.
<kcorcoran_> okay, very strange.  on my wireless nic (usb) if i run a constanct ping i don't lose connectivity; however if i don't run a ping (or sometihng with constant communicatoins my wireless drops.  any insight appreciated?
<dork> nemo2: seems like it's running, i don't know enough about it to help you from there though
<dork> i use xen primarily
<nemo2> dork: ok thanks
<nemo2> I'll keep looking at usr/bin/vm* stuff
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey anyone available that wouldn't mind walking me through installing Ubuntu Alongside WIndows 7
<schultza> sam-_-: ping and telnet to port 445 connects just fine from the linux computer
<aeon-ltd> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sam-_-> schultza, ps aux | grep smbd
<D3luSi0n4L> appreciate the response but unfortunately my problems are even further
<sam-_-> schultza, does it run?
<nemo2> odd error, don't know what hal is 'hal: unrecognized service'
<dork> hardware abstraction layer
<D3luSi0n4L> aeon-ltd: did you see my response?
<dork> that's not a good problem to have
<Pici> magicianlord: you're muted. Please see your pm.
<dork> nemo2: where do you encounter that
<nemo2> install/uninstall of vmware tools
<lucasreborn> sorry
<lucasreborn> my connection went down
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone mind? I'm having trouble getting it installed
<JoeSomebody> is there a channel for newbie questions? (this should be an easy one)
<nemo2> running this again 'nemo@edubuntu:~/Desktop/vmware-tools-distrib$ sudo vmware-install.pl"
<dork> if i were you i would pastebin an abstract of your machines environment (release version, architecture, any other pertinent information) along with the stuff you're trying to install and run. mainly because i only entered your situation half way into it and know nothing of what you're trying to do but so other people here have a map of your situation
<JoeSomebody> anyone - i install 2 new themes, they look ok and say installed, but when i go to pick them in ubuntu appearance and they are not there to pick, go to reinstall, and it says they are there, can someone help? when i try to reinstall it says something like cannot copy over folder
<rww> JoeSomebody: here or #ubuntu-beginners
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<dork> JoeSomebody: using gnome-art?
<nemo2> hmm, 'error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x01000000, type = 1) Inappropriate ioctl for device (25)'
<dork> io errors for the vm
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone please? Its installation questions
<JoeSomebody> using 10.10
<dork> D3luSi0n4L: ask the question
<JoeSomebody> gnome-art?
<dork> JoeSomebody: so you're installing themes via gnome-art?
<dork> how are you installing themes
<D3luSi0n4L> I am unable to boot from disk on my hp for some reason or another?
<dork> D3luSi0n4L: kind of disk?
<dork> make model of machine?
<D3luSi0n4L> so In the installer for Ubuntu 10.10
<D3luSi0n4L> HP G71 - a aidata DVD-R
<JoeSomebody> i installed by clicking download / whatever the default it
<D3luSi0n4L> 10.10 doesnt fit on a disk
<D3luSi0n4L> cdr
<zookalicious> @JoeSomebody that doesn't install the package. Just downloads it
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm
<dork> D3luSi0n4L: is that your problem?
<dork> D3luSi0n4L: you have a thumb drive laying around?
<zookalicious> @JoeSomebody you need to move the theme over to the appropriate folder or run the installation script (if it has one)
<D3luSi0n4L> I dont
<D3luSi0n4L> so heres what I'm doing
<D3luSi0n4L> when I use the disc it comes up on my windows when i put it in my system
<JoeSomebody> i saw the theme and colors , so how is it not installed? confusing to newbies
<D3luSi0n4L> and gives me 3 options
<dork> JoeSomebody: how are you installing themes though?
<D3luSi0n4L> Install Alongside Another OS, Install Inside Windows, Having trouble booting from disc
<JoeSomebody> it was opened with theme installer i think ?
<dork> JoeSomebody: i've seen that behavior with gnome-art the theme manager
<JoeSomebody> from firefox
<dork> hrm
 * ThatBum is back (gone 00:52:21)
<zookalicious> @JoeSomebody just run us through the exact steps you took when you were 'installing' it
<D3luSi0n4L> so I choose the last one and it installs something for me on my system
<dork> D3luSi0n4L: you have a free partition on that box that you can install on?
<JoeSomebody> how do i fix it and redo them right?
<zookalicious> You clicked download, and then?
<Pici> !away > ThatBum
<ubottu> ThatBum, please see my private message
<D3luSi0n4L> yes I have made a 50gb ext4 partition & a 5gb swap
<dork> D3luSi0n4L: how big is your cd dude? since when is a standard install not able to fit on a cdr
<nemo2> some other errors reported on install, but the logfile it says it made, isn't there or I can't find it
<D3luSi0n4L> the iso is like almost 800mb?
<rww> no it isn't
<zookalicious> @D It's less than that, about 750MB
<dork> JoeSomebody: install anothe theme, check the list, if it's the same problem isaw with gnome-art it will add the last installed theme every new instance
<D3luSi0n4L> the cdr i have 747mb?
<zookalicious> @D standard cdr size is 800MB
<rww> 10.10's ISO images are all under 700MB
<D3luSi0n4L> ooh ya
<sbeck_> zookalicious, 800 MB ? It's 700 MB
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ill try it
<D3luSi0n4L> nvm
<zookalicious> For a CD-R?
<dork> D3luSi0n4L: it's been a while since i used a standard install iso but i'm pretty sure you can still get the full distro in under 700mb
<D3luSi0n4L> haha ill brb in a little
<sbeck_> zookalicious, yes.
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ill try
<zookalicious> woops your right
<ThatBum> Pici: ok, unset away message
<zookalicious> now why did I think it was 800....
<kostmo> Is it possible to install Ubuntu as a paravirtualized guest in xen?
<dork> kostmo: of course
<zookalicious> thanks sbeck
<kostmo> dork, I'm failing miserably
<sbeck_> zookalicious, there are cd-r's with 800 MB but they are seldom.
<Pici> ThatBum: thanks :)
<dork> kostmo: using the right kernel?
<aszpain2> how do u get the .pc files from a package?
<Sabri> How can I run a terminal command automatically every time I log in?
<zookalicious> sbeck_: Mhm, I thought mine were 800 for some weird reason. It's not like I don't use them more or less every day >_o
<dork> kostmo: you can't use a standard install kernel for paravirt is has to be modified accordingly
<nemo2> I had previously ran ubuntu 9.10 on parallels without any issues, but not having the same smooth experience on vmware with edubuntu 10.04 unfortunately
<dork> but i'm pretty sure ubuntu provides that
<dork> unfortunately i never build ubuntu vps' only centos
<sbeck_> zookalicious, no problem with it. I didn't want to offend you.
<zer010> Sabri: Look at Startup Applications
<dork> but i know for a fact that ubuntu is support for xen domu's
<dork> s/support/supportive
<Sabri> nemo2: Ubuntu 10.10 runs fine on Parallels for me.
<hblount> hi. a have lubuntu 10.10. i have problem with video not showing, only audio works. this just started happening, after i tried to "repair"  an incomplete file with VLC. now nothing wokrs and all videos only have audio and a black screen. i tried reboot,check diff video files,and use other players. same problem. can anyone help?streaming vids from websites like youtube still works
<kostmo> dork, how might I go about doing that if I want a paravirtualized Ubuntu 10.10 server edition, say?
<nemo2> yeah, parallels is pretty nice, but I had heard vmware was supposedly the best...not seeing it yet
<dork> kostmo: what kind of dom0?
<kostmo> RHEL5
<aszpain2> where can I find the .pc files of a package?
<crimsun> aszpain2: in the relevant -dev packages
<cxo> /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<aszpain2> but I already installed them.. and I cant find nothing under the pkconfig diir
<dork> kostmo: if it's anything like installing a rhel/centos based domu you need the appropriate initrd and xen kernel
<aszpain2> for example gstreamer-dev
<dork> kostmo: which it probably is
<crimsun> aszpain2: in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/ ?
<aszpain2> no.. well I am usingOPKG
<kostmo> dork, one thing I tried is "exploding" the filesystem of the ISO onto an FTP server for a network install.  It failed when it couldn't find "/images/xen/vmlinuz"
<aszpain2> OPKG
<crimsun> aszpain2: err, that's slightly different.  On a Debian or Ubuntu system, you could check: dpkg -L libgstreamer0.10-dev |grep \.pc |wc -l
<kostmo> dork, I am using the Virtual Machine Manager graphical tool, which has a wizard for creating a new VM
<zetter> yes, thank you
<kostmo> dork, virt-manager is the application
<crimsun> aszpain2: (that assumes that you have the libgstreamer0.10-dev binary package installed locally.  If you don't, use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com)
<aszpain2> does opkg generate .pc files?
<dork> kostmo: yah i'm familiar with it, but you have to have a xen fitted initrd and kernel for it
<need> is there a way to remotely control a ubuntu desktop from a windows pc over lan
<dork> can't just use whatever comes with a standard install iso
<dork> kostmo: so basically you have to provide those componants in /images/xen/*
<itaylor57> need: you could always use ssh
<dork> need: ssh or vnc
<punxtar> anyone knows the anonymous irc server?
<kostmo> dork, does the community generate those components?  Where might I find them?  I wouldn't know where to begin to create them myself
<need> dork i know of realvnc how do i get it to connect to vnc
<dork> kostmo: most definitely among the community, just gotta research it
<anoland_ks_> Morning:
<need> dork: is there a way to use utra realvnc with an ubuntu version
<schultza> i have two entries for smbd on the linux side
<dork> need: looks like ultra is windows based but it's probably compatable with the plethora of vnc servers available on ubuntu
<dork> need: real vnc, or x11vnc
<dork> whatever
<hblount> hi. i am having a problem with video. i have lubuntu 10.10 and when i try to play video files, it only shows black screen and audio. it just started happening after i tried to "repair" an incomplete avi file with VLC. now ALL of my video files shows black screen and audio only, i tried VLC, movie player, gnome mplayer. i figured out it was "xv" problem, because if i change settings in VLC to "x11" instead of "xv", it works. b
<hblount> ut other video players still show black screen and audio only. can anyone help?
<need> dork: real vnc is what i have used in the past
<dork> need: if you do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install x11vnc , start the server, you can probably connect from ultra assuming that routing is working accordinly
<need> dork:thanks for the info i will try have a gret holiday
<dork> you too
<bsmith093> does anyone know if there is a way to do a read only fsck on a mounted drive ( my system drive/)
<MikeChelen> hi, my desktop icons are not loading, all that appears is the background, and the mouse is also on the loading cursor
<itaylor57> bsmith093: add the -n to fsck
<K350> Is there any alternaitve ways to read the man files apart from the terminal?
<bsmith093> itaylor57: whats that switch do?
<K350> would be nice to be able to read then in the webbrowser in some..mode easy
<Sabri> zer010: Thanks for that, but it's not helping.  I'm trying to run a command:  mount_afp afp://username:password@hostname/path ~/public_html -o user=username,group=fuse 0 0
<MikeChelen> K350: http://linuxmanpages.com/ ?
<itaylor57> bsmith093: Make no changes to the filesystem
<Sabri> Drat, he's gone.
<itaylor57> bsmith093: fsck -help
<K350> nickmoeck: Ah, thanks. I must a look at that one:-)
<K350> chitragupt: Do you know if there's any utility for linuxmanpages simular to ...well something like pastbinit utility?
<bsmith093> i pasted the log of fsck -n here can someone look it over and tell me if im screwed? http://pastebin.com/LV9biLGc
<goodtime> com
<idea4gud> **Help** Fdisk doesnt all partition types when i do 'l' command inside fdisk
 * skraito for firefox user http://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/0x71-firefox-browser-hardening-cisecurity-benchmark-level-1/
<chalcedony> hi
<LoRez> skraito: don't spam.
<skraito> who is spamming?
<chalcedony> i'm trying to figure out why i can't ssh to my husband's box. it's giving an error: password:
<chalcedony> Permission denied, please try again.
 * BartleB is away, auto-away after 15 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<edbian> chalcedony, Do you have access to that machine otherwise?
<chalcedony> edbian, yes
<edbian> chalcedony, Look at the logs
<chalcedony> edbian, where?
<idea4gud> can anybody provide me some insight with fdisk util
<edbian> chalcedony, /var/log/auth.log
<Pici> !away > Bartleb_AFK
<ubottu> Bartleb_AFK, please see my private message
<chalcedony> ty edbian :)
<edbian> chalcedony, yep
<bsmith093> can someone look over my fsck -n run http://pastebin.com/LV9biLGc
<Sabri> Is /etc/profile executed on Gnome login?
<Vonius> Hi people. I have a little problem with Firefox.
<sbeck> Vonius, could you be a bit more precise, please ? ;-)
<idea4gud> fdisk doesnt show all list of file systems when i do fdisk command 'l'
<Vonius> ----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------
<Vonius> Known viruses: 857353
<Vonius> Engine version: 0.96.3
<Vonius> Scanned directories: 407
<Vonius> Scanned files: 988
<FloodBot1> Vonius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idea4gud> when i run the same cd on my friend's comp it shows all partition types
<Vonius> Scanned files: 988
<Vonius> Infected files: 2
<Vonius> /home/ivan/.mozilla/firefox/b94ew4q2.default/Cache/63323A17d01: PUA.HTML.Infected.WebPage-2 FOUND
<Vonius> /home/ivan/.mozilla/firefox/b94ew4q2.default/Cache/84FDEB4Fd01: PUA.HTML.Infected.WebPage-2 FOUND
<sbeck> Vonius, stop it.
<Guest36080>  some folders from a xp HD to a ubuntu HD using Linux Mint CD now the folder even though shared wony allow access and I cant change the permissions wht do i do?
<sbeck> Use a pastebin, please.
<Pici> Vonius: Please use a pastebin instead of pasting directly into the channel: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest36080> who?
<Vonius> Ok. Sorry guys. One minut
<Cygnus_Rift> Hey all, I need help with a driver problem for ubuntu 10.10. My Nvidia drivers are screwed and now ubuntu won't boot up into a gui interface. Heres the code for it http://pastebin.com/6s17u8K2
<GodKiller> .
<kostmo> dork, does the term "Dom0" mean the virtual machine "host", and "DomU" is the "guest" of the virtual machine?
<dork> kostkon: correct
<dork> actually
<dork> dom0 is the real machine that hosts the virtual machines, domu is the virtual machine
<dork> but i think that's what you meant
<Cygnus_Rift> Anybody help?
<gogeta1> nope
<gogeta1> lol
<edbian> Cygnus_Rift, Gotta tell us what the problem is first
<marvster1> Running Ubuntu 10.04, Just installed new Adobe flash player and now have no sound, need help to fix the problem
<Cygnus_Rift> I need help with a driver problem for ubuntu 10.10. My Nvidia drivers are screwed and now ubuntu won't boot up into a gui interface. Heres the code for it http://pastebin.com/6s17u8K2
<sam-_-> marvster1, how did you install it?
<dork> Cygnus_Rift: do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cygnus_Rift> gogeta1: Takes someone long enough. lol
<marvster1> Downloaded directly from the Adobe site via Firefox
<Cygnus_Rift> dork: K, hold on a sec
<gogeta1> Cygnus_Rift: your error kinda told you the problem
<dork> marvster1: uninstall it, do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cygnus_Rift> gogeta1: Yeah, but I didn't know what to do to fix it
<marvster1> How do I uninstall?
<Suboptimal> hey
<gogeta1> Cygnus_Rift: probly gotta reinstall the driver
<Cygnus_Rift> gogeta1: I knew my nvidia drivers were screwed, but should that last command fix that?
<edbian> marvster1, Uninstall what?
<gogeta1> Cygnus_Rift: you probly lost it on a kernel update
<ukine> qA
<hblount> hi.i have lubuntu 10.10 and when i try to play video files, it only shows black screen and audio. it started happening after i tried to "repair" an incomplete avi file with VLC. now ALL of my video files shows black screen and audio only, i tried VLC, movie player, gnome mplayer. i figured out it was "xv" problem, because if i change settings in VLC to "x11" instead of "xv", it works. but other video players still show black
<hblount> screen and audio only
<xuekan> i donn't understand that why with the same network environment, windows7 performs far more worse than ubuntu.why?
<Cygnus_Rift> gogeta1: I don't think it was a kernel update, I was screwing around with my nvidia drivers I remember. Can't remember exactly what I did though
<marvster1> Recent install of Adobe flash player downloaded from Adobe site via Firefox
<gogeta1> Cygnus_Rift: you removed it
<pzn> how can I suspend the computer from command line? without clicking the ubuntu menu?
<Cygnus_Rift> gogeta1: Well it gave the choice of two drivers. I switched from the recommended one to another one.
<sacarlson> xuekan: all those trojen software take a lot of bandwidth on win 7
<gogeta1> Cygnus_Rift: well you broke it lol
<gogeta1> Cygnus_Rift: anyways just reinstall the driver it should fix it
<Cygnus_Rift> gogeta1: Well shit, theres gotta be some way to install the drivers from console
<chalcedony> in var/log/auth.log i see: 'failed password for invalid user craig from: my ip' - so, invalid user and failed password.
<xuekan> sacarlson: you mean i have some trojen running on my windows host?
<gogeta1> Cygnus_Rift: yea
<katatonia> hi everyone
<dork> pzn: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<dork> sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<chalcedony> edbian sorry.. ^^
<edbian> chalcedony, Do you have a user account of that name on the server?
<Cygnus_Rift> gogeta1: So what? Just google ubuntu install nvidia drivers console?
<edbian> chalcedony, You got lucky I saw it ;)
<chalcedony> edbian, yes i added it about an hour ago
<cabbie_> is this an ok place to ask for ubuntu help
<edbian> chalcedony, You can su to that user and such?
<chalcedony> cabbie, sure feel free
<dork> cabbie_: yes
<pzn> dork, just run it? will do "sleep 3600; /etc/acpi/sleep.sh". no sudo needed?
<xuekan> sacarlson:let me go check if there are trojens,thank you.
<edbian> chalcedony, Is that user allowed to ssh into the machine?  check /etc/sshd/sshd_config (or whatever the file is named these days)
<chalcedony> edbian, i was on that box and used sudo with his pass, yes.
<katatonia> whats up
<dork> pzn: if you want it to sleep in that duration then yes that should work
<dork> but do it as root
<edbian> chalcedony, check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gogeta1> Cygnus_Rift: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<chalcedony> edbian, ok ty
<katatonia> gn
<dork> won't he have to use the --reinstall flag?
<edbian> chalcedony, yep
<cabbie_> well here is my situation. i have booted ubuntu off a USB jumpdrive on a machine running XP. when i reboot, i can't seem to get ubuntu back unless i use Universal-Usb-Installer to re-write the ISO. I had to reboot because I was running some terminal commands that asked for java but I didn't know what to install from the synaptic mgr, theres a lot there. My ultimate goal is to get my nookcolor re-rooted and running the android market.
<Suboptimal> hey
<Suboptimal> to windows users
<Suboptimal> [04:32] <Suboptimal> i want to get net framework 3.5 sp1, do i need to first get net 3.5?
<Suboptimal> [04:32] <Suboptimal> or is included
<pzn> dork, ok thanks! I'll sleep myself now. my computer will sleep within one hour then :-)
<FloodBot2> Suboptimal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dork> cabbie_: uh
<dork> cabbie_: you have removable media set for the first boot priority?
<cabbie_> yes. it goes into winXP regardless
<dork> and it works the first time?
<dork> then stops?
<dork> and you're not manually selecting the stick?
<WereTac0> More like YObuntu
<cabbie_> if im in ubuntu, then restart, it goes into windows. Ive changed my BIOS settings but it wont go off the stick even though i made it the top priority
<dork> reflash your bios
<dork> or something
<dork> so you're saying it boots when you manually select the boot priority?
<cabbie_> it boots if i format the stick then re-write ubuntu to it
<dork> then it doesn't work again?
<sbeck> Is there a command which shows me which program uses a file ?
<cabbie_> yes
<dork> what are you doing after you boot the first time
<greezmunkey> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hblount> hi.i have lubuntu 10.10 and when i try to play video files, it only shows black screen and audio. it started happening after i tried to "repair" an incomplete avi file with VLC. now ALL of my video files shows black screen and audio only, i tried VLC, movie player, gnome mplayer. i figured out it was "xv" problem, because if i change settings in VLC to "x11" instead of "xv", it works. but other video players still show black
<hblount> screen and audio only
<dork> hblount: does it do it on totem/
<hblount> dork: sorry im noob, whats totem?
<dork> the default player with ubuntu
<coz_> hblount,  its a video player
<coz_> hblount,  or music
<hblount> i tried movieplayer, gnome mplayer
<gogeta1> hblount: heck maybe its just stuc in xv. try checking the prosses or even restarting to see if it fixes itsself
<coz_> hblount,  movie player is totem
<cabbie_> dork: i am running terminal and attempting to send ADB (android debug bridge) to my nookcolor so I can establish a permaroot and android market access. My big hangups are twofold: rebooting doesnt seem to let me get back to Ubuntu, and I need java to execute some terminal commands but cant figure out how to install it
<hblount> videos work with vlc now since i changed to "x11" but the other players dont work
<hblount> i restarted and nothing changed
<coz_> hblount,  stick with vlc
<dork> cabbie_: yeah but assuming you're working with competent hardware or a bugged bios that shouldn't be happening unless you're doing something to screw the MBR
<katatonia> bullshit xd
<coffeerage> anyone available who knows a decent bit about networking?
<dork> coffeerage: ask your question
<Gnea> coffeerage: what's the problem?
<katatonia> coffeer i dnt knw
<cabbie_> I really only need this to work once to get the result I desire so I guess getting ubuntu to reboot reliably is not a high concern, ill probably end up installing it permanently on my netbook. What I really need to know is how to get Java working with ubuntu10.10
<techbreak> how to download bzr source ? anybody here ?
<sacarlson> cabbie_: so you want to install or have tried to install ubuntu with usb flash or drive to hard disk and without the usb disk it won't boot?
<Gnea> !info bzr
<ubottu> bzr (source: bzr): easy to use distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2913 kB, installed size 15324 kB
<dork> cabbie_: to get it working sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gnea> techbreak: sudo apt-get source bzr
<sbeck> Is there a command which shows me which program uses a file ?
<dork> sbeck: lsof
<sam-_-> !ask | coffeerage
<ubottu> coffeerage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haiyang> Hi
<sbeck> I thought, it didn't
<dork> sbeck: read the manual for lsof or assume the file isn't being used?
<Gnea> sbeck: it shows more than that, but yes it shows it
<Gnea> sbeck: best used with sudo
<sacarlson> cabbie_: as far as java I would just install the restricted package that installs java, flash and everything all machines should have
<sacarlson> cabbie_: if you want to develop java then maybe you need another package
<techbreak> Gnea, I want to download bzr source code for grub from this trunk http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub how to do that ?
<sbeck> Hm.
<sbeck> Weird.
<sherorox> hello???
<sherorox> can any1 read this?
<sherorox> i have no idea how to use this
<sbeck> For one file it shows it, for another one it doesn't. But I know it's the same program as I opened the two files in okular.
<dork> sherorox: nope
<ponbiki> lol
<sherorox> yoyo
<sherorox> yo
<sherorox> i need help with dual boot
<dork> sherorox: what's the problem, flavor flave
<xangua> sherorox: any ubuntu related question¿
<jrib> sherorox: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<GodKiller> sherorox: ye
<dork> sherorox: what's the problem
<sherorox> k wait
<dork> nope
<dork> 5 seconds
<ugliefrog> is there a easy macro recorder for ubuntu...automate commands and such
<coffeerage> ok, this isn't exactly ubuntu related but not sure where else to ask. I have 1 box with xubuntu though. what I wanted was to connect xubuntu box directly to modem traffic via a switch, then use rest of computers in house to router which is also connected to switch. trouble is only router gets connection, xubuntu box direct to switch doesn't get a connection
<dork> ugliefrog: for writing scripts?
<jschall> I have a samsung nf310 with a broadcom bcm4313 wifi chip, it works great on my unsecured network at home, but when i take it to work and connect it to the wpa network there, it goes really really really slow (10KB/s down, maybe? can barely browse the web) and seems unreliable, as well. if I plug it into an ethernet cable it works normally (3MB/s down). running kubuntu 10.10 amd64.
<ugliefrog> dork, that will work
<dork> coffeerage: dhcp?
<Gnea> techbreak: haven't used it, but I'd start here: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<sbeck> dork ?
<trism> techbreak: bzr branch http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub
<dork> coffeerage: your modem/wireless SM will have to a. allow more than one dhcp lease if you're pulling IPs from your provider or you'll need 2 usable IP addresses for each interface
<sbeck> dork, for one file lsof shows it, for another one it doesn't. But I know it's the same program as I opened the two files in okular.
<dork> or your provider must not care where their dhcp ips go to as it could be limited in their router
<Gnea> coffeerage: the way to do that is to plug the switch into the router
<dork> chances are his router has a switch
<techbreak> trism, is that the command i need to hit in terminal ?
<dork> but he doesn't know how to nat
<Gnea> well he didn't say that
<dork> he didn't have to
<coffeerage> dork & gnea: yea i know that could work and my router has a switch but i want to see traffic directly from modem to play with snort, i don't want to see local behind-router traffic only
<sherorox> I downloaded ubuntu iso and used universal to put it on FAT32 USB. It doesn't however show autorun.exe when plugged into the computer. Weird? I went into the BIOS to change boot order for USB first but it wont give me the option to boot. I'm currently using win7 pro 32bit trying to dual boot lin
<trism> techbreak: yes
<techbreak> trism, :) thanks.. its downloading :)
<techbreak> Gnea, thanks for the link. is helpful :)
<coffeerage> i'm a bored computer tech interested in network security, wanted to play around with an IDS
<Gnea> coffeerage: ah, you'll need 2 nics in the xubuntu system, plug one to the router, the other to the switch, then set it up to do forwarding, dns, etc
<dork> coffeerage: either way you need to have access to two real ip's for that
<dork> weather you can pull multiple dhcp addresses or you have two statics
<Gnea> !ics | coffeerage
<ubottu> coffeerage: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sdwrage> Hey all
<sherorox> can u guys help me out next
<Gnea> sherorox: just ask your question
<sdwrage> Anyone know a decent alternative to FlashDevelop for Ubuntu?
<sherorox> I downloaded ubuntu iso and used universal to put it on FAT32 USB. It doesn't however show autorun.exe when plugged into the computer. Weird? I went into the BIOS to change boot order for USB first but it wont give me the option to boot. I'm currently using win7 pro 32bit trying to dual boot lin
<xangua> sherorox: no idea what universal is or why would it had to run an exe, i use Unetbootin to make a bootable usb
<coffeerage> that sucks. thanks dork / gnea.
<dork> just practice wireless injection
<sherorox> its the same thing
<Gnea> coffeerage: it's not easy the first time around, but once you get it working you'll enjoy it immensely
<sherorox> it was just on the website
<skullboy> ok so how do i get the caine  repos to work in ubuntu
<coffeerage> so gnea, if i have two NICs do i still need two IPs as dork said?
<soapcontainer> Dear #ubuntu, thanks so much for all your help. :)
<sacarlson> sherorox: well another option would be to run ubuntu under virtualbox that runs in win7,  too bad your bios won't support boot
<cabbie_> sacarlson: my issue is that if im in ubuntu and reboot i cant stop it from going into windows.
<cabbie_> dork: i will try that
<soapcontainer> finally my comp is all runnin perfect
<techbreak> coffeerage, see this one http://www.muktware.com/a/54/379/13/2010/589
<skullboy> ok so how do i get the caine  repos to work in ubuntu
<Gnea> coffeerage: yeah, you get one from the isp through the router, then you setup a private ip for the lan end of things
<dork> he won't see multicast traffic that way
<xangua> skullboy: caine repos¿
<skullboy> yea
<sherorox> sacarlson:I have the same problem as Cabbie
<sacarlson> cabbie_: is that with the usb pluged in?  you can change the order of boot in your bios setting if that the case,
<coffeerage> gnea: oh but that's not a problem then through isp, I see
<skullboy> Computer Aided INvestigative Environment
<coffeerage> gnea: thanks, i'll pick up an extra NIC from work and try to get it going... thanks! and thanks again dork
<iszak> How do I show real-time (possibly with watch) connections to the server?
<Gnea> coffeerage: exactly, that portion is pretty much automatic, it's getting the rest setup manually that can be a challenge
<dork> coffeerage: your router's wan interface is going to filter the traffic you're looking for though
<Gnea> coffeerage: cheers, good luck
<skullboy> ?????
<sacarlson> cabbie_: if you installed it with grub onto your hard disk with grub2 on your first boot disk normaly /dev/sda  then you can set grub to boot ubuntu first by default
<sherorox> sacarlson: does virtual box create a virtual drive to install iso? even if I did that wouldnt that replace Windows and defeat the purpose of dual boot
<dork> coffeerage: just turn your ubuntu box into a router
<sacarlson> sherorox: yes
<sherorox> :l
<coffeerage> dork: ugh really? that makes sense though - what sort of traffic would the other NIC to the switch even be getting?
<coffeerage> dork: I'll look that up, didn't know I could do that
<dork> of course man
<sherorox> sacarlson: theres no other way to dual boot without actually booting from ISO
<cabbie_> sacarlson: yes its with it plugged in, and i re-ordered the bios settings to go from the jumpdrive first. its probably some weird thing unique to my asus netbook because it seems like its not sticking
<coffeerage> dork: is there a way to use it as a wireless router? fiancee has laptop
<dork> you have a wireless access point already right?
<coffeerage> yea
<dork> like a router w/ a switch and wifi?
<coffeerage> disable its dhcp and use that?
<coffeerage> yeah
<gogeta1> cabbie_: esc in auses brings up the boot menu you cn use to start the usb drive
<dork> use that as your wireless bridge and switch
<coffeerage> sweet
<dork> so you get two nics in the xubuntu box, install a dhcp client and pull dhcp from one nic, set up a dhcp server on the other net and patch the router into the second nic and disable it's dhcp server in the router
<dork> turn it into a bridge
<dork> so you're essentially turning your xubuntu box into a router and your linksys or whatever is going to be turned into a switch with an access point
<dork> just remember to turn off the dhcp server on the router you currently have
<coffeerage> k, the only part of that i'm not sure about is bridging the wireless - point me in the right direction? or does it become apparent once i start turning the box into a router?
<dork> it'll take some manual reading and some time but it's the right way to do that
<coffeerage> yeah that sounds like a better solution and more of a challenge/learning experience
<sam-_-> can somebody not from germany try to play this and report back if it works: mplayer rtmp://vod.daserste.de/ardfs/mp4:videoportal/mediathek/Sturm+der+Liebe/c_150000/158943/format171959.f4v
<sacarlson> cabbie_: well if it just has to be I guess you will have to install to /dev/sda then or at least put an mbr on there that tells it to boot from your usb disk
<sam-_-> or: vlc rtmp://vod.daserste.de/ardfs/mp4:videoportal/mediathek/Sturm+der+Liebe/c_150000/158943/format171959.f4v
<dork> coffeerage: log into the router's web interface, disable the dhcp server, set the lan network settings so that it's using an off static local ip and gateway set to the linux box. but really you should google for a quick manual
<dork> yeah it's a nice way to get thrown into routing
<gogeta1> sacarlson: you press exc on auses labbys you get a boot menu then slect the usb stick
<gogeta1> esc
<coffeerage> dork: right that makes sense. I'll make sure to read manuals as well, thanks!
<dork> np
<sherorox> sacarlson: still there?
<sacarlson> gogeta1: that would be if you had grub2 installed as your first seen mbr,  it cabbie_'s case his first disk is windows so it never see's grub at first default boot
<gogeta1> sacarlson: esc at boot when you see the auses splash screen
<sherorox> sacarlson: what is the program you used to create the usb
<gogeta1> sacarlson: i wasent talking abought grub
<dork> actually my last two asus' required you to go into the bios, quit, then hit escape a few times to get to the boot menu
<sacarlson> gogeta1: oh you mean to change bios settings?  he said he did that and it won't stick,  did he failt to push the final botton that said save?
<dork> it was retarded
<gogeta1> sacarlson: pressing esc at boot brings up a drive menu and you can slect the disk you wanna start
<sacarlson> gogeta1: again I asume that's bios,  so no way to have it default?
<gogeta1> sacarlson: dunno but he can see if it the boot order or the stick itsself not starting
<sherorox> sacarlson: I unplocked my HDD and only plugged in my USB and the BIOS recognized it
<Sabri> Is /etc/profile executed at every Gnome login?
<sacarlson> gogeta1: his stick starts with the method as you say with the esc an choose to boot usb but he wants it to default at reboot
<sacarlson> sherorox: ah very good
<kcorcoran_> i have several tgz file i need unzipped to a specific directory.  can someone assist me with creating a script to automatically do this?
<gogeta1> sacarlson: i notec a delay with usb powering up if hes running on battery power
<dork> tar zxvf /.tgz
<dork> or something
<gogeta1> sacarlson: drive might not be starting fast enough
<dork> or maybe that's only for zips
<sacarlson> gogeta1: that could be it
<sherorox> sacarlson: then why wont it boot? im assuming it has something to do with the USB appearing with autorun.exe when plugged in. Another question: does it make a difference if FAT or FAT32 USB is used?
<kcorcoran_> that will unzip a tgz...but i don't want to manually enter that for all these files....how could i script that?
<gogeta1> sacarlson: at least with my netbook
<sacarlson> sherorox: I asume you installed to your usb to boot from grub,  it won't need the exe file for that,  autorun.exe is used for wubi I guess
<dork> kcorcoran: or i in *.tgz; do tar xzvf $i; done
<dork> oops
<dork> kcorcoran: for i in *.tgz; do tar xzvf $i; done
<sherorox> sacarlson: no I meant that when windows recognizes my USB with an apparent USB made install of ubuntu, Im able to view all the files when I click on it in contradiction to automatically installing. Which I think brings up the point of having the virtual drive to install
<sacarlson> sherorox: there are install programs that I have been told do work to install onto usb flash to enable boot like for example http://old.linuxliveusb.com/
<cabbie_> gogeta1: yes that does work after i write the ISO to the drive but not after it boots and i reboot it
<Alan502> Can somebody give me some help with multiple letter-key shortcuts?
<cabbie_> random Q: is there a command to disable entry/exit notifications if connected through webchat.freenode.net ?
<gogeta1> cabbie_: is it saying partation not found
<gogeta1> cabbie_: mine does not on me ee for some reasion if grub is on the usb drive
<gogeta1> my
<sacarlson> sherorox: on no if you want the virtualbox method then you need to install that first then install ubuntu inside that application
<gogeta1> cabbie_: im assuming grub bug
<cabbie_> gogeta1: what is "grub" ?
<gogeta1> cabbie_: the boot loader for linux
<sacarlson> sherorox: see virtualbox for details http://www.virtualbox.org/
<sherorox> is it like magicISO?
<crawler> Alan502: is that even possible, i don't know...probably not
<dork> smells of troll
<skullboy> ok so how do i get the CAINE repos to work with ubuntu
<Alan502> crawler, why not?
<xangua> skullboy: and what exactly is caine¿¿
<kcorcoran_> dork:  how do i define the path?
<gogeta1> cabbie_: if im reading the question right the iso loads and installs then linux refusees to boot
<crawler> Alan502: i don't know..what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<kcorcoran_> the path that i want the files to extract to
<skullboy> it is a Computer Aided INvestigative Environment
<dork> kcorcoran_: just go to the directory
<Alan502> crawler, well, basically, i'm trying to use hotkeys to get full functionality from my sidewinder strategic commander pro
<skullboy> dose that help
<Alan502> crawler, there is no app that supports joypad combos so i remapped the buttons to the keyboard with qjoypad but i still need to do that type of hotkeys
<xangua> skullboy: since you give soo much information, i google it and saw it's a linux distro
<dork> kcorcoran_: it's going to extract how the tarballs were created
<sacarlson> skullboy: if they are in deb apt-get format then you would modify your /etc/apt/  list files
<Alan502> crawler, long story actually :P but why couldn't multiple letter keys hotkeys be possible?
<gogeta1> cabbie_: kinda sucks being you whant grub on the usb disk
<xangua> skullboy: don't think is a good idea to mix repositories from diferent distros
<israfel> What's the command to reset the GUI?
<skullboy> so i cant do it???
<crawler> Alan502: i can't answer that, have you tried using Joy2Key or the like?
<Vonius> hola: algun hispanohablante?
<sacarlson> skullboy: xangua: true,  I also asume that the software they distribute is writen or is close to being ubuntu compatible
<sherorox> sacarlson: should I format the key in FAT32? in the software you just gave me?
<Alan502> crawler, yes yes, i've tried all the apps in the repositories
<Alan502> crawler, and many other apps mentioned in the forums... but none of them allows me keycombos
<sacarlson> sherorox: if you mean virtualbox you don't need a usb flash disk you would install it direct from the iso file after the virtualbox is installed
<Alan502> crawler, like, button1+button2 would send a different keystroke than button 1 or button2 alone...
<sherorox> sacarlson: no I mean LINUX LIVE USB CREATOR
<kcorcoran_> dork:  thank you!!
<Alan502> crawler, actually, do you have experience with joy2key?
<crawler> Alan502: that's too bad, i seem to remember xpadder able to do this, but that's a win app so no help there
<sacarlson> sherorox: it should do all the formating for you in that case, just follow it's defaults
<Alan502> crawler, ok :P but maybe it runs in wine?
<crawler> Alan502: i have used it once, but don't need it anymore
<Alan502> crawler, i'll see
<kcorcoran_> how can i browse to the cd drive in  session window?
<Alan502> crawler, i couldn't use joy2key because it's not very well documented
<Alan502> crawler, the man page isn't very useful but perhaps it allows button combos?
<crawler> Alan502: good luck, i tested it a while back and it didn't recognize my controller (logitech el cheapo)
<sherorox> sacarlson: ok and also it says: "click the lightning icon to start the installation" THe installation of ubuntu or just from ISO to USB? If it is an install of Ubuntu, is it going to replace windows?
<RegressLess> Using Virtualbox OSE to host for Windows 7. I can't get the Guest Additions to mount and the vbox channel is not helping. Any ideas?
<wujie> 请问KDE桌面如何上网
<crawler> Alan502: i'll whip out the 'croller and test joy2key again real quick
<Alan502> crawler, ok!
<sherorox> sacarlson: ok and also it says: "click the lightning icon to start the installation" THe installation of ubuntu or just from ISO to USB? If it is an install of Ubuntu, is it going to replace windows?
<sacarlson> sherorox: never used it,  I'm sure you need an iso file
<BrodeurPC> I'm having a problem trying to get Firefox verson 3.6.13 to work. It crashes as soon as I try to launch it
<sbeck> sherorox, you try to vreate a bootable USB drive with the USB creator ?
<sacarlson> time for my bike ride got to go
<YarrWolf> I've got a tricky problem.   I'm trying to covert my vista install disk to a usb boot in Ubuntu - can anyone help? (trying to fix a downed pc with a bad dev drive from a laptop with ubuntu)
<sherorox> ya
<sherorox> sbeck: ya
<sbeck> sherorox, then "install" means that it would install Ubuntu on the USB stick, not on your harddisk.
<Sifo> Hello all
<sherorox> sbeck: k hopefully that will solve my problem of my pc not being able to boot from the USB created with diff software
<rww> !cn | wujie
<ubottu> wujie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BrodeurPC> does anyone know how to do a reset on Firefox or run it in a safe mode in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Sifo> Ask. Can i remaster ubuntu live cd with nvidia or ati propiertary driver?
<sbeck> sherorox, did you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sbeck> sherorox, it should wxplain what happens.
<Sifo> I need propiertary driver and compiz in ubuntu live cd
<sbeck> explain
<Sifo> I use remastersys
<crawler> Alan502: no go.  any luck with xpadder?
<sherorox> sbeck:is this for dual boot?
<skullboy> E: The package caine-from-deb needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<skullboy> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<skullboy> now what
<sbeck> sherorox, it says how to create a USB stick to boot from.
<Sifo> Ufb can use unetbootin
<Alan502> crawler, meh, since it's not free i'm still looking for a demo version or warez so i can test it
<sbeck> sherorox, if you then start your pc with the stick in you can boot Ubuntu.
<crawler> Alan502: there's a free version on softpedia
<Alan502> crawler, really? let me check
<Sifo> Unetbootin is for linux and win
<sbeck> Otherwise it would boot your Windows.
<sherorox> sbeck: how do I know if the ISO file was successfully created in the USB
<leocade> hey guys. im having trouble using gnome-display-properties with xfce. since xfce doesnt detect my other monitor in its desplay proprties, i downloaded gnome control center and tried changing it from there (because when i use gnome by itself my dual monitor works) howver when i try to configure the monitors and i uncheck "same image on all monitors" and adjust the resolution, it does not "apply" and save changes
<Sifo> Anyone can help my to remaster nvidia driver in live cd?
<crawler> Alan502: wine has come a long way, it's recognized the controller and all the bottons, so it "should" work
<Sifo> I want nvidia driver works in live cd
<Alan502> crawler, yeah, i know, it's running now.. the program is a bit confusing though
<crawler> well, good luck getting it sorted, i've got to split
<sbeck> sherorox, when it boots of it. ;-)
<skullboy> E: The package caine-from-deb needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<skullboy> now what
<makuseru> Im having problems getting HDMI working on my laptop (nvidia graphics) Neither twinview or seperate x screen work with the latest nvidia driver. Twinview works with the old driver (173) but seperate x screen doesn't. Anyone know what would cause this and how I could fix it?
<sherorox> sbeck: but what if the problem is in the bios itself
<RenatoSilva> is finger an important package?
<leocade> is anyone able to help me with gnome-display-properties?
<sbeck> skullboy: http://www.soluzioni.org/caine/howto/
<sbeck> sherorox, the pc has to be able to boot from usb.
<skullboy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<skullboy>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 768, in simulate
<skullboy>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<skullboy>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 938, in _simulate_helper
<skullboy>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot1> skullboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skullboy>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 218, in required_download
<RenatoSilva> leocade: wihtout knowing your actual question? unlikely
<leocade> which i posted above in a large paragraph
<leocade> hey guys. im having trouble using gnome-display-properties with xfce. since xfce doesnt detect my other monitor in its desplay proprties, i downloaded gnome control center and tried changing it from there (because when i use gnome by itself my dual monitor works) howver when i try to configure the monitors and i uncheck "same image on all monitors" and adjust the resolution, it does not "apply" and save changes
<RenatoSilva> leocade: sorry then
<sbeck> sherorox, otherwise it's possible to install grub in mbr of your harddisk and tell it to boot Ubuntu from the usb drive. But I don't recommend it if you only want to try Ubuntu.
<sam-_-> leocade, xrandr?
<kcorcoran_> how can i view my (usb) cd drive while in a terminal session?
<sbeck> kcorcoran, view what ?
<sam-_-> kcorcoran if it's mounted somewhere in /media/
<sam-_-> ls /media/<path to drive>
<kcorcoran_> okay, i think its mounted...so are you say i browse to /media (within the terminal)?
<ZykoticK9> kcorcoran, you could verify if it's mounted or not by typing "mount" in the terminal and see if it's listed
<Vonius> Hi people. I have corrupted .xml file in cache
<Vonius> What i must do?
<karma_police> anyone have google earth working on 10.10?
<sam-_-> karma_police, yes
<karma_police> what hoops am i gonna have to jump through this time? lol
<sam-_-> karma_police, just one setting in file as far as i can remember
<skullboy> ok "E: The package caine-from-deb needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." now what
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, yes - see my steps at the bottom of https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/137572
<sdwrage> Anyone know a decent alternative to FlashDevelop for Ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> can Is afely remove mdetect?
<RenatoSilva> can I safely remove mdetect?
<mark00091> hallo
<mark00091> hi zeus
<Zeus-> Hey
<Zeus-> How can I switch to another server?
<Zeus-> The /server irc.swiftirc.net command does not work
<mark00091> you ma write /join # and the server
<rww> mark00091: that's for channels, not servers
<mark00091> aa
 * skraito for firefox user hardening firefox browser http://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/0x71-firefox-browser-hardening-cisecurity-benchmark-level-1/
<bastidrazor> using /connect server.net
<mark00091> and for the server is ?
<mark00091> aaa
<mark00091> ty
<mark00091> hey , where are you from ?
<Vonius> Hi peolpe. Ihave xubuntu 10.10. Error reading XML: bad formed
<Vonius> I need help
<mark00091> you must do format again
<Vonius> What i can do this?
<freez> test
<freez> hey im connected to freenode and idetifyed (im using irssi) but i can send to #archlinux
<freez> hey im connected to freenode and idetifyed (im using irssi) but i can send to #archlinux
 * ejv glares
<majnoon> ???
<mark00091> hi
<rww> freez: Nickserv disagrees with you on whether you're identified ;)
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all, just stopping by to say thanks for all the help and to hopefully get help with a few questions of mine?
<D3luSi0n4L> I finally got u10.10 up and running great
<mark00091> your welcam man
<skullboy> E: The package caine-from-deb needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive what do i do
<strob> j/ #ubuntu-pt
<freez> quick question, how do i switch windows with irssi
<D3luSi0n4L> 1. my wifi is working great but I have a small little issue, its acting as like an activity monitor, when im using internet like crazy my wifi icon next to the power button on my laptop flashes blue then red
<skullboy> E: The package caine-from-deb needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive what do i do
<rww> !repeat | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<D3luSi0n4L> 1. my wifi is working great but I have a small little issue, its acting as like an activity monitor, when im using internet like crazy my wifi icon next to the power button on my laptop flashes blue then red
<dextro_> how do you install sun
<dextro_> java
<xangua> !java | dextro_
<ubottu> dextro_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<D3luSi0n4L> is there a way to just have it blue while on and red while its inactive or not connected?
<D3luSi0n4L> thats how it is on windows
<rww> dextro_: add the 'partner' repository and then install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<rww> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dextro_> thanks
<sw0rn> Does anybody here use Qt Designer?
<sarah1> QUACK!
<^c|0ud^> could someone help me trying to get xbmc with ubuntu to run on my flat screen only coming up with 1024x768 resolution
<bencahill_> hey, would it be possible (by any stretch of the imagination) to transfer a command line ubuntu install into a liveusb install?
<skullboy> E: The package caine-from-deb needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive what do i do
<bencahill_> ^c|0ud^: You might try #xbmc also
<sw0rn> Does anybody here us Qt Designer?
<sw0rn> join #qt-creator
<bencahill_> sw0rn: /join #qt-creator
<sw0rn> Thanks. Been a very long time since I used irc.
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone here mind troubleshooting some small problems I have?
<bencahill_> sw0rn: :)
<bencahill_> D3luSi0n4L: what's yo problems? :)
<sw0rn> D3l -- whats up
<freez> D3luSi0n4L: just ask, dont ask to ask
<D3luSi0n4L> freez: tried already =/
<D3luSi0n4L> anyway i got 10.10 running and my wifi is working great by default but on my laptop ( HP G71 ) the wifi button is blue when on and red when off
<D3luSi0n4L> well it in ubuntu is acting like an activity monitor and when im using internet say downloading updates it blinks blue and red
<freez> well i have homework, peace all
<strob> hi all o// ...can someone help me making ati radeon 9600 pro working into ubuntu10.10 pls?
<D3luSi0n4L> can i turn that off and just have it on blue when on and red when off?
<bencahill_> D3luSi0n4L: what card?
<D3luSi0n4L> ??
<bencahill_> D3luSi0n4L: wireless card model
<D3luSi0n4L> card?
<D3luSi0n4L> wifi card?
<D3luSi0n4L> ooh how do i check for the model?
<bencahill_> D3luSi0n4L: try lspci in a terminal
<ZykoticK9> D3luSi0n4L, "lspci | grep -i net" might be easier to sort through
<bencahill_> D3luSi0n4L: or actually, sudo lshw -C network
<D3luSi0n4L> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<D3luSi0n4L> that it?
<bencahill_> D3luSi0n4L: yeah
<Confused> Hi all. I just wanted to ask a quick question does anyone know how to see a log of the file intergrity scan on the boot menu of liveusb ubuntu 9.10? I'd really aprecciate ny input.
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ya im pretty sure its a b/g/n
<pinyu> hello everybody
<D3luSi0n4L> any ideas?
<Confused> Well... Ideally only relavent input.
<bencahill__> D3luSi0n4L: dammit, ff crashed, downloading chrome :)
<moohead> i am trying to do a dual boot windows 7 / ubuntu but ubuntu seems to have problems recognizing ntfs partitions.  does anyone know anythinhg?
<D3luSi0n4L> lol alright thanks
<D3luSi0n4L> reminds me that i needa get chrom
<D3luSi0n4L> moohead i just got my win7 / ubuntu 10.10 setup today
<D3luSi0n4L> I used a EXt4 partition for the file system and a 5gb swap partition
<moohead> Delusional:  how did you do the partitioning to begin with?
<D3luSi0n4L> dont know if that helps
<moohead> when i use the windows partitioner, the ubuntu doesn't recognize it. and the gparted fails to do the partition on the ubuntu side
<D3luSi0n4L> in windows 7
<RogueShadow> I use jircii for gui irc, irssi for console, and znc to maintain connections.  Well, just started. Should never miss any irc chat unless a server gets shut off by a little brother.
<D3luSi0n4L> for partitions i used -  diskmgmt.msc
<D3luSi0n4L> just type that in the Start search and press enter
<bencahill__> D3luSi0n4L: sry i have to restart, using a ubuntu livecd here and it's all messed up :)
<D3luSi0n4L> alright np
<bencahill__> cya
<nemo_> 1
<moohead> DELUSIONAL: yeah i used the disk management thing, created a RAW partition.  I had a C: partition with 280 GB, and D: partition of 16 GB.  So I shrunk the C: partition.  but the UBUNTU thinks that the RAW partition is now part of the D: partition
<shcherbak> RogueShadow: znc?
<D3luSi0n4L> moohead: what I did in windows 7 what used "diskmgmt.msc" and created a 50gb parition ( you can choose the space ) and a 5gb partition, dont format them just make them, then when using the Ubuntu LiveCD to install use Advance Partition method and select the 50gb aprtition and select to use a EXT4 and format it, and select the 5gb and put as a swap partition
<b3rz3rk3r> Hi guys, how can I add "extract here" to the context menu for numbered archives? (ie, archive.r00, archive.r01...)
<strob> ....well..looks like nobody can help me.... thanks anyway ...have fun \\o
<hd1> hmm... weird, on my asus 1005ha, it seems that the num lock has been pressed and i can't seem to get it off, rebooting doesn't help either, any ideas?
<moohead> DELUSIONAL, starting with C: 280GD and D: 16GB, I create a raw 50GB. so now I have C: 230GB, RAW 50GB, D:16GB. But when I boot into ubuntu and use the advanced partition, it sees /sda1 230GB and then /sda2 66GB.  It seems to be assimilating the Raw partition to the next partition
<shcherbak> strob: type
<xangua> strob: mobody can't help you if you don't make a real question or expect to someone to read your mind
<israfel> DOes anyone else use the Netgear Wireless-N adapter: WN311B? I can't seem to come up with anything useful using Google.
<shcherbak> strob: type jockey (with sudo)
<RenatoSilva> if I remove linux-image-generic, will I get notified on new kernel versions when updating?
<nirazio> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 with all upgrades.Ubuntu One will sync files very good but it is not syncing the contacts or bookmarks...Can anybody help me??
<RogueShadow> shcherbak, znc is an irc bouncer, that's easy to use and featureful.  Run it on a machine that stays up all the time, and connect to it from any irc client, even more than one. And it seems as though you never left irc, and your one user, no matter how many clients you have, or how many times you disconnect and reconnect.
<ZykoticK9> nirazio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status as messages about contacts and bookmarks
<alteregod> hi
<alteregod> how can i find out the nautilus samba shares config file?
<mark00091> hi
<b3rz3rk3r> Hi guys, how can I add "extract here" to the context menu for numbered archives? (ie, archive.r00, archive.r01...)
<shcherbak> RogueShadow: so you (in basics) gave someone your password? Is it not better to get shell (free) account, or splash 10 bucks on linode?
<rww> ... and give Linode and the shell account your password instead?
<shcherbak> b3rz3rk3r: just unrar in terminal pointing in first rar00
<JoeSomebody> gparted ok for ntfs resizing of over a tb?
<moohead> Can anyone help me with a Windows partitioning problem.  I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu but Ubuntu doesn't recognize the new partition I create.  Starting with C: 280GD and D: 16GB, I create a RAW 50GB. so now I have C: 230GB, RAW 50GB, D:16GB. But when I boot into ubuntu and use the advanced partition, it sees /sda1 230GB and then /sda2 66GB.  It seems to be assimilating the Raw partition to
<moohead> the next partition.  What is going wrong?
<b3rz3rk3r> shcherbak, i can do it from the archive manager too, but since archive manager handles all other archive types just like my question, I want to add the ease of extract here to that too
<RogueShadow> shcherbak, somehow I managed to get confused, I admit, I bet it's my fault.  :(
<nirazio> ZykoticK9: I have done the troubleshooting steps of removing couchdb from the passwords list, installed the bindwood add-on in Firefox, and even reinstalled couchdb. It still will only sync the files...
<shcherbak> moohead: type df -h in terminal (live cd), or better fdisk -l
<shcherbak> moohead: fdisk with sudo
<ZykoticK9> nirazio, you might want to try in the #ubuntuone channel (i have no idea, i only use UO for tomboy myself)
<nirazio> oke
<shcherbak> b3rz3rk3r: nautilus scripts may have something of this sort
<shcherbak> RogueShadow: anyway will try znc, looks interesting ;)
<b3rz3rk3r> shcherbak, thank you, I will have a look now
<headmoo> ugh.  i got booted by the server.  any advice on the dual boot?
<RogueShadow> shcherbak, still curious what we were talking about with the password? o.O
<israfel> Does anyone else have a Netgear wireless adapter WN311B? I need guidance.
<shcherbak> RogueShadow: well, dont know znc, but letting your irc user "live" on server to which you cant login looks strange.
<rww> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shcherbak> nice
<headmoo> hello
<israfel> It's a kernel issue.
<sbeck> No.
<israfel> It's a confirmed linux kernel bug... But ok, you know better.
<xuekan> and i think the pity is most of our software are written for windows.
<greezmunkey> split?
<bubuzzz> what is it ?
<israfel> Almost 90% of cards have a 1Mb cap. The rest are unsupported and don't even work with ndiswrappers.
 * datz wonders what is going on
<joe847> Something wrong with IRC server tonight?!  It seems to be spitting or something!?
<Gnea> datz: netsplit
<datz> continual netsplit?
<Gnea> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rww> !netsplit
<breadcrumb> !netsplit
<headmoo> !netsplit
<datz> !netsplitsssss
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<breadcrumb> ahhh
<breadcrumb> :O
<Snookie1> o.o
<Andorin> Hahaha
<tareth> well this is exciting.
<sbeck> israfel, the manufacturer's often don't give the informations the Linux developers need to make a driver for their own nor the manufacturer's provide a driver.
<RogueShadow> It's been a while since i've seen such an amazing netsplit.
<sbeck> For Windows they do.
<sw0rn> yeah that was cool
<sw0rn> i never see that
<breadcrumb> they're all gonna flood back in soon
<20QACXNKT> linux go kabooom
<datz> anyway, how do I set the default editor for root through sudo?
<20QACXNKT> linux go kabooom
<headmoo> is anyone here who can help me with this  partitioning problem
<axisys> anyone know of a tool that will generate pronounceable hard to guess strong password and its MD5 ?
<MaK10> hey how do u get ubuntu running on a sony vaio VPCCW21FX. when i run the CD it just goes blank screen. cannot even run the live CD
<datz> MaK10: might try the alternate install cd
<datz> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Andorin> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<datz> ok, I think everyone gets the picture
<greezmunkey> is this thing on...hello
<datz> and if they haven't, they never will :P
<MaK10> thanks heaps. il try later on
<datz> ;)
<MaK10> i hate running it in a virtual machine
<datz> it's virtual at best
<datz> not funny.. ok
 * datz turns on the light, and puts away the knife
<MaK10> sorry for being very noob at ubuntu. if i run a alternative installer. do u still get the Gnome as default?
<sam-_-> MaK10, yes
<karma_police> have a prob.. my usb hdd keeps unmounting and remounting
<MaK10> thanks heaps
<israfel> karma_police, Might be a power issue. Not enough for multiple devices?
<red2kic> MaK10: Ubuntu (Gnome), Kubuntu (KDE), Xubuntu (XFCE), Lubuntu (LXDE). :)
<karma_police> need a powered usb hub?
<karma_police> or less usb devices?
 * datz wonders if the random generated character nicks are part of some bot attack
<karma_police> bigger psu?
<ZykoticK9> MaK10, you might want to see if this page offers any help for your situation http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<joe847> Er, are these netsplits common or random?
<headmoo>  Can anyone help me with a partitioning problem.  I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu but Ubuntu doesn't recognize the new partition I create.  Starting on a Windows 7 with C: 280GD and D: 16GB, I create a RAW 50GB by shrinking the C:. so now I have C: 230GB, RAW 50GB, D:16GB. But when I boot into ubuntu, it sees /sda1 230GB and then /sda2 66GB.  It seems to be assimilating the Raw partition to
<headmoo> the next partition.  What is going wrong?
<red2kic> karma_police: If you don't have powered USB hub, that could be the issue. :\
<rww> joe847: Haven't had a big one like that in a while.
<datz> joe847: my guess would be some attack is causing them
<red2kic> joe847: Occasional event. Like Twilight or Full Moon or Eclipse.
<greezmunkey> joe847: they usually only happen when the NSA is bridging onto a main Internet trunk line, or disconnecting from one.
<joe847> Ah, ok that explains it, thanks!
<karma_police> have usb keyboard, mouse, printer, usb wireless lan, and usb hdd.. may need more power..lol
<joe847> ...NSA??
<boxee> I need some help
<datz> !jargonpolice
<rww> joe847: bad joke
<joe847> ok..
<boxee> I'm running ubuntu 10.10. How do I change my screen's aspect ratio?
<red2kic> karma_police: Unplug if you don't use them on daily base, I guess.
<boxee> Anybody? Doesn't anybody know? This seems like a simple thing
<boxee> I just need to change my screen resolution
<RogueShadow> boxee: I suppose it would be System/Preferences/Monitors  If i'm understanding you.
<Gnea> !patience | boxee
<ubottu> boxee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> !resolution | boxee
<ubottu> boxee: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<boxee> I'll try that. Sorry for my impatience. I'm getting frustrated. thanks for the help
<red2kic> boxee: xrandr, System --> Pref --> Monitors. At least, enable your Additional Drivers if you haven't done that.
<headmoo> does gparted work on ntfs partitions?  i get complaints about the size beign too big
<ponbiki> yes
<ponbiki> works well on them headmoo
<israfel> Ok, I have a Netgear wireless N (WN311B) that I need to get working on Ubuntu... There's Broadcom drivers for it, but they don't work.
<israfel> I've bought 3 wirless adapter for this Ubuntu machine, but none of them seem to work.
<israfel> Linksys, netgear, etc. Nada. What DOES work?
<illabled> anyone here familiar with django?
<headmoo> ponbiki, i get a wierd error message aobut the cluster size (?) being too big when i try to use gparted
<ponbiki> hrmm i've never run across that headmoo, sorry
<headmoo> Current NTFS volume size is bigger than the device size!
<headmoo> okay
<ponbiki> ahhh
<boxee> Ok, cool, that worked! thank you! One slight issue though... I'm outputting to SVideo, and the resolution is still screwed up on that. Is Svideo capable of outputting widescreen?
<israfel> I guess nobody here uses wireless adapters for Ubuntu...
<shcherbak> israfel: lsusb (if adapter are usb)
<Gnea> !wifi | israfel
<ubottu> israfel: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<israfel> It's not USb
<insmod> <israfel>just use mdiswrapper works everytime
<icecream> i'm on maverick and i want to use sshfs, but there is incredible lag doing any read/writes, but ssh itself is mostly bearable. how do i make sshfs usable?
<Gnea> israfel: read that site, there's a list there of supported devices, it might be a bit incomplete
<israfel> In order to use ndiswrapper, you need a windows machine to install the drivers on.
<wolfrage> is there a better channel to get application development support than #ubuntu-app-devel? No one ever talks in that room, and so they are pretty useless, they do not answer any questions, ever.
<chull> i can't ssh to this drive, do you see anything wrong with the ssh config? http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/LBrqk9UG
<shcherbak> israfel: lspci ()
<insmod> <israfel>are you setting them up the correct way
<Gnea> israfel: you are incorrect, the drivers can be established via wine.
<israfel> icecream, use scp. It's better.
<insmod> <israfel> no
<insmod> <israfel> no you don't
<Gnea> insmod: would you please get rid of the <> around nicks like that?
<icecream> israfel: can scp give me a mostly transparent filesystem interface?
<Gnea> it looks like you're pasting what he's saying
<insmod> <Gnea>no
<shcherbak> israfel: jockey to see provided driver and check aircrack website for info on other driver
<{bosco}> anyone know anything about panda virus protection good bad and if not that one what is the best?? or worst??? lol
<{bosco}> for virus and internet security the whole nine yards??\
<{bosco}> for windows??
<Gnea> insmod: why not?
<folklore2> it's awful bosco
<folklore2> definitely bottom of the liter
<folklore2> try antivir, nod32
<Gnea> insmod: it actually doesn't work to get someone's attention, FYI
<insmod> <Gnea> that's just how it works-- the only way I know
<folklore2> both outstanding detection, have free versions too I think
<folklore2> antivir runs on linux aswell
<folklore2> very nice av
<israfel> icecream, It's CLI, you want a GUI?
<insmod> <Gnea> never said it did
<Gnea> insmod: well, it doesn't work too well, nick highlighting is broken that way.
<chull> {bosco}, ask that in ##windows
<{bosco}> i know but my wife loves it and wont change i have been running linux for the last 8 years since ubuntu started and i rememver compiling my wireless card and inf. file into my kernal and it taking 2 hours lol
<{bosco}> ???
<Gnea> insmod: this is really one of those times when you're better off just conforming than being obstinant
<joe847> ClamAV plus ClamTK works good!
<shcherbak> <<<insmod>>>: really???
<folklore2> lol clamav is horrible
<Fookin_Prawn> man, w3m works good too
<Fookin_Prawn> so does irssi
<folklore2> I had a hard time getting it to detect anything
<Sabri> I'm trying to set up a script to run at Gnome login, but I don't think I'm doing it right because it's not working.  The same script works fine from bash.
<folklore2> I guess it's ok for email
<ZykoticK9> folklore2, windows antivirus is OT in this channel
<icecream> israfel: no, i want to be able to mount a folder from a remote server onto my own machine, CLI/GUI doesn't figure into it
<boxee> So, my SVideo output isn't offering the monitor's max screen resolution. Is there a way to define it (at 1280x800)?
<folklore2> zyk if you read what I said antivir(which I recommended) runs on linux aswell
<folklore2> hence not OT, thanks
<Fookin_Prawn> boxee: you want to do xrandr. go to the cli and type man xrandr
<Fookin_Prawn> scroll down and it'll show you some examples of how to sue it
<Fookin_Prawn> sue, even
<Fookin_Prawn> err use.
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<chull> i can't ssh to this drive, can anyone see anything wrong with the ssh config? http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/LBrqk9UG
<karma_police> how do i list my mounted hdd's? i am trying to find the id of my usb 1.5 seagate
<chull> it's sshd_config
<israfel> icecream, Do you have an account on the  remote server? SSH?
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, "mount" will listed mounted stuff
<insmod> <karma_police>df
<greezmunkey> karma_police: blkid ??
<israfel> icecream, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-mount-a-remote-folder-using-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<greezmunkey> karma_police: sodo that...
<karma_police> i need the uuiddunno.. whatever the id number of the drive that looks like : 8dca643b-5736-4dab-a93e-e9a448966735
<karma_police> sorry.. i'm a bit of a noob
<bastidrazor> karma_police: sudo blkid will give you the UUID of the drives
<sha1sum> Hey all. Getting absolutely no output from init.d scripts for postgresql no matter the argument I pass to it... running as sudo (even though doesn't matter--same output no matter)
<icecream> israfel: yes, i have ssh/sshfs working, the issue is that sshfs is perceptibly much slower than ssh
<karma_police> ty
<greezmunkey> karma_police: sudo blkid should work
<boxee> xrandr is complicated as all hell. The resolution I need isn't listed for my device...is it possible to force the resolution?
<greezmunkey> bastidrazor: ;)
<karma_police> that worked.. thanks.. i always find help here :)
<dnivra> hello. i am having issues when i suspend/hibernate the system, the system just restarts when i press the power button. i got part of an error shown "Render ring head not reset to zero.....<something i couldn't note down>Render ring forced reset to zero...<same thing shown above; couldn't note down>"
<dnivra> system restarts after i suspend/hibernate it. the suspend happens correctly i guess-the light turns red and blinks-that's the usual behaviour when the system is suspended. what could possibly be wrong?
<israfel> icecream, I'm not sure about the specifics, but it may be reconnecting every time you modify a file.
<israfel> icecream, Can you see if the connection stays open once a file had been modified?
<red2kic> boxee: You're using SVideo. That itself may be the reason -- From what I know, it looks impossible. It's like trying to force a resolution change using composite cable (yellow plug).
<red2kic> boxee: If you are using VGA, DVI, HDMI -- Then you probably can work with those. I'm really uncertain about SVideo.
<boxee> Yeah, I'm starting to think that Svideo is...well, I already knew it was crap. I'm gonna have to go to something else
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps do i have to do something special to play mpeg 4 .mov files on  lucid
<red2kic> Eryn_1983_FL: Install VLC for starters.
<F3RR1S> I need a script that will log a user off after a set time limit (33minutes) and then refuse login until 15:00 the next day... basically I want to give the kids a half hour of computer time for games and such each day but no more
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<Eryn_1983_FL> not mplayer?
<Eryn_1983_FL> why does it matter if i use  vlc
<red2kic> Eryn_1983_FL: I don't know about mplayer. I know VLC is capable of many things. :3
<Gnea> Eryn_1983_FL: vlc pretty much rocks the house
<Fookin_Prawn> Eryn_1983_FL: it's more compatible
<kewlbns69> anybody here playing UT99?
<Fookin_Prawn> many times mplayer fails to load the appropriate code
<Fookin_Prawn> codec
<Eryn_1983_FL> mmm
<Eryn_1983_FL> vlc got a  gui right
<Gnea> of course
<Eryn_1983_FL> k
<Gnea> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 2000 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<Eryn_1983_FL> i will try next time
<Gnea> it has a commandline one too if you so choose
<shcherbak> F3RR1S: looking for same thing.
<Gnea> but by default, it's gui
<dnivra> F3RR1S, well you can do this-use gshutdown to shutdown after a particular amount of time and don't give the password to the kids. sounds similar to what you want :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> is there some sort of  exchange application now for  remote  email?
<dnivra> !info gshutdown | F3RR1S
<ubottu> F3RR1S: gshutdown (source: gshutdown): Graphical shutdown utility and shutdown timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 107 kB, installed size 520 kB
<Eryn_1983_FL> i  was working on a friends pc and she has  this  software for outlook/exchange for her job
<kewlbns69> or can explain to me why a launcher in gnome-panel won't load a shell script the same as opening gnome-terminal and running it?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am not sure  what it is,
<Eryn_1983_FL> anyways i will do more  research..
<red2kic> Eryn_1983_FL: Evolution?
<Gnea> Eryn_1983_FL: not really sure, evolution perhaps?
<shcherbak> F3RR1S: my idea was to run script: sleep && pasword 0000 && logout
<red2kic> !info evolution-exchange
<ubottu> evolution-exchange (source: evolution-exchange): Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 832 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<Gnea> exchange is pretty much a closed-source thing
<Gnea> not sure if that plugin is up to date, might work
<F3RR1S> thanks all, I will try that shcherbak
<dnivra> hello. i am having issues when i suspend/hibernate the system, the system just restarts when i press the power button. i got part of an error shown "Render ring head not reset to zero.....<something i couldn't note down>Render ring forced reset to zero...<same thing shown above; couldn't note down>". the suspend happens correctly i guess-the light turns red and blinks-that's the usual behaviour when the system is suspended. what could possibly be wrong?
<shcherbak> F3RR1S: /msg me, will update you tomorrow after testing
<F3RR1S> thanks shcherbak... I will check in with you then
<Eryn_1983_FL> Gnea:  nah   its windows software i think
<Eryn_1983_FL> not certain what this company she si working for is doing..
<Eryn_1983_FL> but i fear it is the app that will break the camels  back and put her in windows again :(
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am gonna dual boot her just incase..
<shcherbak> dnivra: suspend and hibernate is kind of subject, google laptop model in search for bugs
<shcherbak> dnivra: there is several fixes, but always compatibile
<dnivra> shcherbak, i can't find any that match mine-everyone seems to have problems suspending/hibernating and that's usually due to peripherals plugged in like SD cards, USB sticks etc. mine suspends/hibernates properly but restarts instead of resume.
<dnivra> but i am going to keep looking while waiting.
<Spuffin> I'm looking for the easiest method of taking a large amount of data listing the timestamp, application, # of users and only selecting the high water mark for each day so that I can plot it. Anyone have any thoughts/suggestions?
<shcherbak> dnivra: same me, hibernate good, suspend bad. nothing worked out
<Gnea> Eryn_1983_FL: ah, not something we're keen on here then, might try #windows
<dnivra> shcherbak, my hibernate doesn't work either :(.
<dnivra> shcherbak, guess it could be a 10.10 issue. it worked fine in earlier versions :(.
<shcherbak> F3RR1S: what about control: means only time or password also (like caffe?)
<red2kic> dnivra: You upgraded from earlier versions?
<dnivra> red2kic, yeah been using newer versions as they're released.
<chalcedony> chull, please send my last message again?
<red2kic> dnivra: When was the last time you did a clean installation? Not that I have anything against major version upgrades -- I find them too... messy.
<chetan_> hi all
<F3RR1S> shcherbak, I am not sure how that would work but I will see
<kewlbns69> nobody playing UT?
<dnivra> red2kic, clean install? 10.04 i guess. overwrote 10.10 on 10.04-didn't format the drive.
<chull> i can't ssh to this drive, can anyone see anything wrong with the ssh config? http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/LBrqk9UG
<chetan_> I am trying to add multilingual feature in ubuntu
<iDope> hi, anyone with experience installing cacti plugins on Ubuntu 10.10?
<chetan_> can anyone help me regarding this
<iDope> I cant seem to find the plugin architecture
<kewlbns69> i'm just trying to figure out why sound in a game won't work if i use a launcher but works in gnome-terminal
<chetan_> what are the essentials points i need to consider?
<chetan_> any documents available
<red2kic> dnivra: It is a possibility. That's the only advice I could come up with. :)
<chalcedony> so many things to ask, i'm trying to ssh to my husband's computer, to help him (he can't speak and hear), but it won't let me in. it's a new configuration. can someone help?
<joe847> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dnivra> red2kic, well i don't remember doing suspend in 10.04. Just that i got 5GB swap none of which is being used ever so wondering if something is wrong. suspend/hibernate doesn't work either. it's okay 11.04 is going to be a clean install for sure.
<Spuffin> chalcedony, you need to install sshd server
<red2kic> chalcedony: That does not look clean/new? "#AllowUsers chull llhull warp craig"
<chalcedony> red2kic, one of those is what i'm trying to use
<chalcedony> Spuffin, hmm?
<iDope> hi, anyone with experience installing cacti plugins on Ubuntu 10.10?
<shcherbak> dnivra: pm-suspend/hibernate and acpi-tools another things to try. try google graphic card against kernel number
<rickmasta> Hey guys, I want to buy a cheap laptop to put ubuntu on, any suggestions?
<dnivra> shcherbak, thanks! will check them out.
<red2kic> chalcedony: Are you and that hubby on local network? Not behind a router?
<repro> Hey guys!
<chalcedony> red2kic, there's a router but i can ping him and i can ssh to his other drives
<dnivra> rickmasta, well dell ships laptops with ubuntu preinstalled. just buy a laptop that satisfies system requirements: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<bastidrazor> chalcedony: openssh-server on his box
<chalcedony> bastidrazor, let me go try that ty much
<shcherbak> chalcedony: drives?
<bastidrazor> chalcedony: install that package on his box, and you should be able to ssh to it.
<chalcedony> shcherbak, we made the one he wants to redo, a slave, but this master is a different drive .. however he set it up, it's not right
<chalcedony> okies
<joe847> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Israfel_> ok, after I "ndiswrapper -i /path/file.inf" what next? Is it already running?
<dnivra> rickmasta, but i would say avoid the new intel core series of processors-the i3, i5 and i7. few friends of mine had to reinstall their system all over again after installing ubuntu in them(and were behind me for messing their system up :) ).
<Gnea> Israfel_: the entire process is documented on the wifi site, just follow it and you'll be fine
<Israfel_> Gnea, I've been doing this blind without a website help because all the wifi help sites are completely different.
<Israfel_> *-network:0 UNCLAIMED (Uh oh)
<dnivra> rickmasta, if you're not buying pre-installed, avoid dell-it ironically caused most issues :). more queries head to #ubuntu-laptop.
<chull> <chalcedony> openssh-server is already the newest version.
<Gnea> Israfel_: that's why you're supposed to follow the official site
<Gnea> !wifi | Israfel_
<ubottu> Israfel_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chull> bastidrazor red2kic i seem to already have sshserver here
<red2kic> chull: Is it running? "ps -ax | grep sshd"
<chull> red2kic, checking
<chull> red2kic,  ps -ax | grep sshd
<chull> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<chull>  2996 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<chull>  5494 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<FloodBot1> chull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> chull: what is the exact command you're using to connect?
<greezmunkey> chull: if it's running you can test by ssh'ing to 127.0.0.1
<chull> bastidrazor, ssh craig@192.168.3.203
<bastidrazor> chull: and the error you get?
<chull> bastidrazor, bad password
<HelloGuy> hi....did mark shuttleworth created linux
<red2kic> HelloGuy: No.
<Israfel_> Gnea, Ok, the very first command doesn't work. E: Unable to locate package gcc-3.4
<red2kic> HelloGuy: He definitely did not.
<Gnea> Israfel_: well, you probably don't need to follow it strictly to the letter - obviously, there are likely to be some minor changes and repeating things is generally not a good thing
<anygivenname> what's the command line to generate Logwatch ?
<magn3ts> Soooo Ubuntu is burning coasters. Have not had this problem in previous version (10.04) on this computer
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: What are you trying to burn and how?
<magn3ts> ISO, whatever nautilus uses by default
<dnivra> HelloGuy, read about Mark Shuttleworth here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth. And this is ubuntu support so if you have any ubuntu related queries that we can help solve, do ask else head to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, looks like Brasero. They are md5sum'd as correct ISOs as well.
<HelloGuy> thx
<magn3ts> Brasero also timed out on calcing the checksum on one of them and it can't seem to open the disk drive without me intervening and pressing the physical button
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: Are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, man, idk, I'm considering that now... I can't imagine so. It's a desktop, I use the CD drive a few times a year and since I've owned this for 6 months... I mean, I can count on two hands the number of times I've used it. I know that doesn't really change the fact that it *could* be a hardware issue... but... I'll probably try it next time I'm in Windows, but that's pretty rare nowadays.
<magn3ts> I could try burning through Vitrualbox
<Blue1> !rss
<dnivra> i am having issues when i suspend/hibernate the system, the system just restarts when i press the power button. i got part of an error shown "Render ring head not reset to zero.....<something i couldn't note down>Render ring forced reset to zero...<same thing shown above; couldn't note down>". the suspend happens correctly i guess-the light turns red and blinks-that's the usual behaviour when the system is suspended. what could possibly be wrong? i'm running
<dnivra> Ubuntu 10.04 64bit on a sony vaio vgn-fw260j.
<Blue1> anybody know of any gnome based rss readers that don't sux the life out of the cpu the way liferea does?
<anygivenname> what's the command line to generate Logwatch ?
<wucan> join /evince
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gnea> anygivenname: sudo /etc/init.d/logwatch start
<dnivra> Blue1, check this out. hope this helps http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-rss-readers-available-in-ubuntu.html.
<Blue1> dnivra: omw
<anygivenname> Gnea: command not found
<Gnea> anygivenname: try installing it first
<jorvis> Off-topic, but my girl and I are having our baby in 7 days and need people to tell us what they think of our name but want it to be a surprise to our family.  So what do you guys think of 'Corin' ?
<Blue1> dnivra: that gives me enought to try many thanks
<Jordan_U> !ot | jorvis
<ubottu> jorvis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dnivra> Blue1, no problem :). glad i could help.
<jorvis> thanks Jordan_U - posting there
<wucan> join /xorg
<Jordan_U> jorvis: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> wucan: The syntax is "/join #channel".
<wucan> thanks
<Jordan_U> wucan: You're welcome.
<anygivenname> Gnea: I have it already & it sends me a daily report on my email but suddenly the past 3 days it started to send me some srambled lines with 'Can't exec "/bin/sh": Argument list too long at /usr/sbin/logwatch line 862'
<Gnea> anygivenname: aah, did you check the files that it reads from? possibly in /var?
<chalcedony> bastidrazor, http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/hRwyyhaa
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: /window 15
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Sorry, ignore that :)
<anygivenname> Gnea: the logs are fine
<silv3r_m00n> in which file are the network settings stored ?
<silv3r_m00n> like ip and netmask of eth0
<Gnea> anygivenname: none of them seem overbloated?
<dnivra> silv3r_m00n, if the ip is assigned dynamically-most cases it is-it won't be stored anywhere.
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: /etc/network/interfaces
<silv3r_m00n> dnivra: my system is dhcp currently , I want to make it fixed ip
<silv3r_m00n> shud I use network-manager ?
<greezmunkey> .
<dnivra> silv3r_m00n, and you can edit the static ip in network manager, no need to mess around /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: What version of Ubuntu are you using? If not 10.10 could you pastebin your /usr/sbin/logwatch ?
<anygivenname> Gnea: I dont know.....they seem like that last time I have seen them
<silv3r_m00n> dnivra: oh gr8
<red2kic> chalcedony: I'm so sorry. Tools like ssh are meant to make life easier for everybody. You got the short stick. :(
<Gnea> anygivenname: well it's a shell script, right?
<nirazio> Window preview is not working in DockbarX..Any one facing this problem???
<Gnea> !info dockbarx
<ubottu> Package dockbarx does not exist in maverick
<anygivenname> Gnea: I found an error on fail2ban.log
<Gnea> anygivenname: oh?
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, moment(s) of truth. I burned it in Windows with no problems. I'll see if it passes another md5 after being burnt
<anygivenname> 2010-12-14 07:26:12,726 fail2ban.actions.action: ERROR  iptables -N fail2ban-ssh
<anygivenname> iptables -A fail2ban-ssh -j RETURN
<anygivenname> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports ssh -j fail2ban-ssh returned 200
<magn3ts> also, windows was able to open the drive, even inside the VM
<silv3r_m00n> how to start network manager from terminal ?
<nirazio> Gnea: I have installed it by folllowing this tutorial http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-look-dockbarx-hits-ppa/
<dnivra> silv3r_m00n, it should be started by default.
<dnivra> silv3r_m00n, check the gnome panel
<magn3ts> silv3r_m00n, try nm-applet
<silv3r_m00n> I am on kde
<silv3r_m00n> nm-applet doesn't work
<Gnea> nirazio: ah okay... haven't used it yet, not sure if anyone else has... it is a gnome app, so maybe #gnome would know
<noonian> silv3r_m00n, you can try installing network-manager-kde
<silv3r_m00n> noonian: ok thanks
<ubuntu4455> new to xubuntu.. i've created a persistent thumbdrive.
<noonian> silv3r_m00n, welcome
<ubuntu4455> when i save something on the desktop, restart, it'll show again?
<bombadil_rocks> yes
<valros> Could anyone help me as to why any attempt at an ssh connection is timing out? seems port 22 is blocked but by what i dont know
<ubuntu4455> xubuntu rockxx then..
<anygivenname> Gnea: that's line 82 on usr/sbin/logwatch :           system("$Config{'pathtocat'} $Command") == 0
<noonian> valros, what are you trying to connect to?
<valros> desktop within the LAN
<anygivenname> line 862
<ubuntu4455> download, make usb-boot, less than 30 minutes. amazing.
<valros> and yes its reachable
<bombadil_rocks> could ssh on the machine be set to a non standard port?
<valros> how would i check?
<Gnea> anygivenname: not sure why that makes a difference, maybe turn debugging on and run it again
<valros> and i doubt it, ssh was just recently installed, cleanly
<bombadil_rocks> if it's a clean install you're right it should be port 22
<learningC> what is . (dot) for a shell?
<maco> learningC: current directory
<noonian> valros, and you are sshing to the local lan ip?
<maco> learningC: oh, or "source"
<valros> ufw is disabled and iptables have been flushed but to no avail
<valros> yes
<ubuntu4455> exaile .. gstreamer plugins.
<ubuntu4455> just do a synaptics update?
<Jordan_U> learningC: What is the context?
<blashyrkh> hello
<anygivenname> Gnea: how do I run it agin?
<noonian> valros, hmm, i have no idea unless the computer is just really slow doing something
<anygivenname> again
<_dash_> Hi all
<valros> lol no, im typing on it now
<Gnea> anygivenname: just add -x to it:  #!/bin/sh -x
<valros> it just wont accept any connections
 * _dash_ is facing prblem with simple setterm util
<Gnea> _dash_: are you using tcsh?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: It's a perl script.
<_dash_> nope it's sh only
<_dash_> Gnea, it's sh only
<Jordan_U> Gnea: /usr/sbin/logwatch that is.
<anygivenname> Gnea: I dont understand...pls simplify
<Gnea> _dash_: then you need to use export
<Gnea> Jordan_U: oh
<ubuntu4455> shoutcast radios working!!!! fun.
<Gnea> anygivenname: thought you said it was a shell script
<_dash_> Gerwin, I did it with TERM=xterm
<_dash_> but still did not work
<Gnea> anygivenname: I'm not sure, read through it, see if there's a comment or something for debugging purposes... if not, dunno
<Gnea> _dash_: you need to export it
<Gnea> export TERM=xterm
<_dash_> Gnea, of course I did export TERM=xterm
<silv3r_m00n> why can't I see network-manager-kde in synaptic ? me on 9.10
<Gnea> but that's only for that particularly running shell, it doesn't make it permanent
<anygivenname> Gnea: u mean debug on sshd_config
<Neo0101> hi
<_dash_> Gnea, I am using custom platform
<Gnea> anygivenname: no, I mean debug on logwatch
<Gnea> _dash_: well we only support Ubuntu here
<Neo0101> programers suck
<macbook> ?
<Neo0101> xD
<_dash_> Gnea, I have derived same from ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ot | Neo0101
<ubottu> Neo0101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubentobox> anyone here aware of when the style of ubuntu netbook is translating to the desktop edition?
<ubuntu4455> acer aspire one netbook, able to kick screen resolution till 1024x768 ?
<Neo0101> Windows rules the world
<_dash_> Gnea, I have reduced it's footprint
<anygivenname> Gnea: what's the command line to have logwatch generate report now ?
<Jordan_U> Neo0101: Stick to the channel topic. This is your last warning.
<Gnea> anygivenname: I don't know, read the manpage
<learningC> maco, Jordan_U: for example what are the differences between: .afile ./afile /afile
<Neo0101> join annops.net
<maco> learningC: ahh ok
<maco> learningC: .afile is a hidden file in the current directory whose name starts with a dot
<maco> learningC: ./afile is a file in the current directory whose name is simply "afile"
<learningC> i see
<valros> ssh 192.168.1.130 works at 130, but not from any other LAN device...
<valros> no others time out
<maco> learningC: /afile is a file in the root of the filesystem hierarchy. starting with a / makes it an explicit path, rather than a relative one.       ./afile was relative to the current directory
<S_A> Hi! I want to your generic user's views about Ubuntu 10.10 on atom processor. One of my friend installed and he is facing lot of issues at boot time (manual enter button press needed multiple times), slugishness in display etc
<S_A> alos the boot time is very long
<S_A> although I was expecting it to be around 10 seconds to dsktop
<red2kic> S_A: Atom processor? Avoid metapackages. Install things as you go. Install minimal and keep it minimal.
<rww> Atoms are slow. Ubuntu 10.10 wasn't noticeably more slow than normal on my Atom.
<mark_> update to latest kernel usually helps with things like processors
<learningC> maco: can we just run afile
<learningC> ?
<mark_> yes atoms are slow try lightweight desktop like fluxbox and fiemanager like xfe
<bonjoyee> whats up #ubuntu!!
<maco> learningC: if it's executable, either giving it a direct path (so either relative or explicit, but not just its name unless the path to it is defined in $PATH), yes
<ryansmith> I have two video cards lying around for my Ubuntu media center: a ATI 9600 Pro and an Nvidia FX 5200. Which one should I use?
<mark_> opera uses little cpu...try it
<RogueShadow> lynx is efficient...
<bonjoyee> ryansmith: one that works best..i would start with NV
<learningC> maco: if I put an executable file in desktop and I'm in desktop directory, if I just put the file name, would it work?
<DasEi> ryansmith: nvidia, though little weaker, but easier to install
<bonjoyee> maco: ./filename
<chalcedony> <red2kic> chalcedony: I'm so sorry. Tools like ssh are meant to make life easier for everybody. You got the short stick. :(  - hmm can we figure out what's broken?
<ryansmith> bonjoyee: I'm just looking for the best performance
<mark_> sure it woul if it is executable
<DasEi> ryansmith: for a mediacenter consider buying a used cheap; what will you do with it ?
<ryansmith> DasEi: just SD video output
<ryansmith> DasEi: XBMC
<maco> bonjoyee: tell learningC not me :P
<noonian> learningC, you would have to do ./<thename>
<noonian> learningC, the . means the current directory
<maco> learningC: no, like i just said it has to be either a relative or explicit path
<bonjoyee> maco: sorry..wrong number!!
<maco> learningC: unless the directory is in the $PATH variable, which ~/Desktop is not
<DasEi> ryansmith: use nvidia, as their propitary drivers run with current x, not so I knew of the old ati's
<ryansmith> DasEi: I'd like to swap out the card in the future for HD, but I'm not sure if my computer could handle it
<arvind_khadri> learningC, or you must edit your $PATH to contain that path of executable
<learningC> so, it's different from windows, right?
<maco> learningC: type "echo $PATH" real quick
<red2kic> chalcedony: Meh. Not really. Seems like you're able to ssh but receive wrong password. Could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server" -- Otherwise, I don't know what else to say.
<learningC> why mark_ said it would work?
<maco> learningC: windows *also* uses a $PATH
<chalcedony> red2kic, ill try that, thanks :)
<mark_> ./filename from a terminal will launch an executable file
<red2kic> chalcedony: Try creating a new password "passwd chull" on the machine you're trying to ssh in -- and use the new password. See if that works.
<maco> learningC: if it is in any of the directories that are listed when you type "echo $PATH" then just typing the name works
<red2kic> chalcedony: Or was it craig.
<bonjoyee> learningC: yes...that the reason files in "Programs Files" dont run by defalut from terminal
<DasEi> ryansmith: agp can handle hdtv
<maco> learningC: otherwise you do what mark_ is saying and give the path... that is, since it's in ~/Desktop and so are you, either:   ./afile   OR  ~/Desktop/afile   OR  /home/you/Desktop/afile
<noonian> learningC, and if its in your path then it doesnt matter which directory you are in when you type the name
<chalcedony> red2kic, craig's box .. i'll go there and try those
<mark_> best way  to learn unix/linux is to try it and see learning
<red2kic> chalcedony: Do "passwd craig" -- Generate a new password for sudo. See if you can ssh in with new password.
<bonjoyee> learningC: one more way is creat /homr/username/bin and out the exec files there
<bonjoyee> out>put
<mark_> to make a file executable u may need to do chmod o+x file first
<ryansmith> DasEi: any recommendations on an AGP card? I'd like to output at least 720p over HDMI, but I'd rather have 1080p output if possible
<shingen> how can I list a directory with full paths and special escape characters like ls -b ?
<mark_> who here has an ubuntu t shirt?
<learningC> ok, I just type the filename only and nothing happens and I am in the same directory as the file
<DasEi> ryansmith: I don't know the rest of your box and this is no #hardware here, in the sky GeForce 7600 GT 512MB AGP
<rww> mark_: #ubuntu-offtopic is probably a better place for that question ;)
<bonjoyee> learningC: ./filename will run it
<mark_> oops :)
<noonian> learningC, you need to do ./thefilename
<mark_> ls -l should tell u if the file is executable
<DasEi> ryansmith: for questions as such, /j  #hardware
<anygivenname> does anyone know what's the command line to have logwatch generate report now ?
<israfel> If a wireless card shows up in ndiswrapper just fine, but doesn't show up in iwconfig, is it a lost cause?
<noonian> israfel, not sure  but maybe it just isnt configured?
<learningC> but in windows I think we don't really need the PATH if we are executing the file in the same directory, right?
<israfel> noonian, What do you mean? iwconfig doesn't even show it... There's no way to configure something that's not there.
<noonian> israfel, yeah you are probably screwed then :P i dont know what determines whats there
<noonian> learningC, its the same thing in windows, just by default there is almost nothing in your path for windows.
<insmod> <israfel>it means the module is not loaded check lsmod |less
<crackerjackz> !find snes9x
<ubottu> Found: snes9x-gtk, snes9x-x
<ryansmith> DasEi: for sure, thanks dude
<alberto> hey guys i'm trying to syc my iphone 4 with banshee, i move the songs to the iphone and it says that is syncing but after banshee finish syncing the iphone keep showing "sync in progress" and won't change it until i close banshee or eject the iphone, then, the songs are in the right folders in the iphone with the f011...etc names but i can't see them nor in the iphone as well as through banshee. can somebody help me with this? thx
<learningC> but in windows, we don't need ./ in front of the file to execute it I think, is it?
<Bluefeverx> I know this sounds a little strange, but ever since I changed my password today, my monitor has stopped flickering. At first I thought the font had changed,but then I looked at it again and I noticed the "vibrating" of the screen was gone. Any thoughts on this?
<noonian> hmm, let me boot up my windows vm real quick...
<methylenedioxy> in Windows you wouldn't typically be executing a shell script like that but rather a batch file, no?
<methylenedioxy> not that they don't share some of the same basic commands
<learningC> yes, right, a batch file or an .exe file, which you can only type the filename, right?
<DasEi> learningC: unless in compiler environment,either exe or bat are common
<methylenedioxy> The file extension indicates it, yeah
<rs0832> learningC: thats because in windows, you cannot normally execute installed programs by just typing the name
<Lcawte> Hi, can I install an ISO directly from the Ubuntu Live CD (for example if I had some other Linux Distro saved to my memory stick0
<chalcedony> red2kic, http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/6sVqjNSD
<rww> learningC: Windows has the current directory in its PATH variable by default. Ubuntu doesn't. Considering that having it there is a minor security risk...
<dnivra> Lcawte, if you have a memory stick then you could create a bootable memory stick using unetbootin.
<DasEi> Lcawte: you could do a pxe-boot with kickstart, but rather a hassle, no second usb stick handy ?
<Lcawte> DasEi: nope
<noonian> learningC, you are correct at least for some windows .exe files. I was able to start Chess.exe from a cmd prompt
<red2kic> chalcedony: Try "mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh-bak" -- This is ridiculous. :(
<dnivra> Lcawte, here's how you can boot an iso using grub2. i've not tried it. http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/
<DasEi> Lcawte: see, you need a initial medium to call the iso and give parameters to installer, so easier to setup a complete bootmedium once
<red2kic> chalcedony: (On the client).
<red2kic> chalcedony: (Craigs)
<Lcawte> meh, I'll install Ubuntu first I guess
<DasEi> Lcawte: what about saving the stick to hd and then use it for that ? usb-boot supported ?
<red2kic> chalcedony: Is Craig / chull able to ssh itself in with the new password?
<learningC> noonian: yes, in windows you only type the file name in the current directory and it will execute
<maco> learningC: if you add . to the $PATH you can do that
<noonian> learningC, you also do not have to mark a file executable to do that, but that isn't a feature.
<maco> learningC: i believe it's considered a bad idea in the security department though
<rww> It is.
<israfel> insmod, It's loaded.
<methylenedioxy> Hm, what kinds of risks does it lead to?
<noonian> accidental nuclear wars
<methylenedioxy> (If that's off-topic, don't worry about it :)
<TeslaTony> I want to wipe my Ubuntu install for a fresh one, but would like to not wipe my Windows install. Will the graphical installer figure out the partitioning automatically?
<dnivra> TeslaTony, yes. in the graphical installer choose the partition in which ubuntu currently resides and install the new ubuntu there. leave windows untouched and it won't be wiped.
<noonian> TeslaTony, it should, and if it doesnt give you the option you want you can manually pick your old ubuntu partition to format and use as /
<maco> methylenedioxy: i think the worry is about $bad_person executing things $admin hasn't installed/approved
<hanasaki> is the openvpn package in10.10 the server? client or both?
<DasEi> TeslaTony: use Win, make the current ubuntu-partis unallocated, then installer should find the free space (alternate installer, doing it manually for more fine grained)
<methylenedioxy> Ahhh, okay
<soapcontainer> how do i remove the google botnet from ubuntu if i have installed google chrome?
<insmod> <israfel>does ifconfig see it
<noonian> soapcontainer, the google botnet?
<soapcontainer> Yes.
<soapcontainer> I installed Google Chrome, which is a botnet, and which google has asserted openly the right to use on anyone who installs chrome
<soapcontainer> so i want to remove chrome and the botnet
<Neo0101> lol
<real> wtf
<Neo0101> banned
<Neo0101> :(
<RealOpty> nice
<RealOpty> sick of ppl saying real
<Neo0101> flood rules
<TeslaTony> Awesomeness. Thanks dnivra, noonian, and DasEi
<DasEi> TeslaTony: welcome, ask if needed
<RealOpty>  noonian/#ubuntu said:  +hmm, let me boot up my windows vm real quick.
<RealOpty> ha.
<red2kic> Let me install the package RealOpty quick. :)
<Neo0101> i can flood this with bots
<Neo0101> ?
<israfel> insmod, nope. Just lo
<hanasaki> is there any filesystem that will automatically sync back and forth to the server when a laptop gets connected in the office?
<red2kic> Neo0101: No.
<Neo0101> :)
<TeslaTony> soapcontainer: Wipe google chrome, and install chromium. Chromium is the version of chrome without the google spyware and branding.
<DasEi> hanasaki: can use unison in a script
<red2kic> hanasaki: Dropbox? It'll sync everything automagically
<noonian> or html5 support  :(
<red2kic> hanasaki: Free 2GB.
<DasEi> !info unison | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.52-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 574 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<soapcontainer> how do i completely remove all traces of google chrome and any malicious software or configuration changes it may have made to my system
<hanasaki> red2kic:  thanks.. url?
<insmod> <israfel>how are you trying to run it ? ifup?
<RealOpty> red2kic, apt-get install  ytpolaer
<methylenedioxy> I think there's a fs modules for dropbox as well
<DasEi> hanasaki: both in repos
<hanasaki> DasEi:  I need win, lin, mac support tooo
<red2kic> hanasaki: https://www.dropbox.com/
<israfel> insmod, I'm trying anything that the wifi documents says. Nothing works.
<soapcontainer> TeslaTony, thanks.
<hanasaki> DasEi:  I used unison once.. it was ok.. but lots of .hidden files and never found out what it does about conflict resolution
<noonian> soapcontainer, its doubtful it made changes to your machine. But the only way to truly be sure would be a full reinstall. You take this risk of course when you install any piece of software.
<soapcontainer> yep
<fiona|at> hello. can i develop microsoft excel vba when using ubuntu ?
<soapcontainer> gonna have to reformat then
<methylenedioxy> what do you mean by google spyware, calling home?
<RealOpty> ha
<israfel> insmod, Basically, I followed all the steps that all websites say to do up to the point where they say "It should work now" But it doesn't
<soapcontainer> I mean that if you install google chrome, you install what is effectively a botnet apparatus
<TeslaTony> soapcontainer: Use the package manager, and choose "Completely uninstall." An uninstall will wipe it, but that way you get the config files, too
<insmod> <israfel>easiest way -- I never got the GUI stuff to work --- I just edited /etc/network/interfaces the ifdown the ifup
<soapcontainer> which COULD be used in the same way as a traditional botnet, if google so chose
<DasEi> hanasaki: .files are just hidden in *nix,ctrl-h makes them visible,conflicting is about newer files in both "ends"
<soapcontainer> it has that ability
<DasEi> soapcontainer: chromium-browser ?
<soapcontainer> thanks TeslaTony
<noonian> soapcontainer, your music player is probably just as likely to change your computer maliciously.
<soapcontainer> don't have a music player on this machine noonian
<soapcontainer> on this machine i can't take risks
<hanasaki> DasEi:  ctrl-h in bash?
<soapcontainer> thought google chrome was completely ok but it wasn't
<israfel> insmod, There's only 2 entries there. auto lo and iface lo inet loopback.
<i8degrees> soapcontainer: yet IRC is considered safe? :]
<DasEi> hanasaki: in nautilus
<hanasaki> ah
<insmod> <israfel>ya you card the one for the card
<insmod> add
<soapcontainer> yes i8degrees
<hanasaki> dropbox looks commercial it sends files through the dropbox.com site?
<insmod> <israfel>add the one for the card
<israfel> insmod, What do I add? The name? PCI address?
<methylenedioxy> yeah, dropbox is a "cloud" storage system
<i8degrees> soapcontainer: *laughs* alright...
<Lcawte> When I have Ubuntu installed, whats the best way to install an ISO from there?
<methylenedioxy> if you just mean something like rsync that might be more appropriate
<insmod> <israfel>auto (name)
<hanasaki> DasEi:  what about umm is id CODA?
<fiona|at> can i develop microsoft excel vba under ubuntu ?
<red2kic> hanasaki: Well, sure. You can access or download files on the site too.
<RealOpty> ok now i remember why ive been idling in here for months.... since release 10.10 my keyboard will disable left clicking on my mouse??????
<soapcontainer> i8degrees why do you think irc is unsafe?
<insmod> <israfel>then iface (name) inet (protocal)
<pgpkeys> why do you think irc IS safe
<hanasaki> red2kic:  I prefer not ot have my files leave my LAN
<hanasaki> :(
<insmod> <israfel>then next line is pass
<itaylor57> fiona|at: no there is no vba on unbuntu
<DasEi> hanasaki: idk, in which sight ?
<i8degrees> soapcontainer: first, I'd like to know why google chrome is unsafe / a botnet :-)
<itaylor57> !basic
<pgpkeys> i8degrees: that was ny next question
<hanasaki> DasEi:  huh?
<pgpkeys> s/ny/my/
<insmod> <israfel>you can add any comand that iwconfig needs like chanel pass etc
<i8degrees> pgpkeys: heheheh
<Neo0101> operation payback?
<methylenedioxy> that is a voluntary botnet
<i8degrees> is silly?
<fiona|at> itaylor57: thx. no way to work around?
<DasEi> hanasaki: what about umm is id CODA, I don't understand that question
<pgpkeys> i've heard google chrome / chromium called a lot of things but a botnet aint one of them
<hanasaki> coda and the andrew file system?
 * i8degrees seconds pgpkeys motion
<DasEi> hanasaki: no idea of it, sorry
<israfel> insmod, So basically, auto wlan0...iface wlan0 inet 802.11g ?
<hanasaki> ok
<maco> hanasaki: AFS/CODA do leave your LAN
<maco> hanasaki: they are well-replicated
<maco> hanasaki: if you want something internal only, try iFolder
<maco> hanasaki: its a server *you* set up and admin yourself
<hanasaki> maco... yes.. but only on my laptop right?  not to some other company's server
<maco> hanasaki: as i said, YOU run the server
<hanasaki> maco:  I am looking for the replicated and secure
<pgpkeys> i8degrees: notice the complete lack of any answer :)
<insmod> <israfel>no 802.11g ---------static ppoe dhcp etc
<methylenedioxy> would rsync not suffice?
<hanasaki> maco:  but is coda / afs dead?
<i8degrees> pgpkeys: precisely
<maco> hanasaki: no
<DasEi> maco: link about coda ?
<maco> hanasaki: until 6 months ago i worked for one of the 2 companies that sell OpenAFS support
<hanasaki> http://www.coda.cs.cmu.edu/mirrors.html
<israfel> insmod, And that's it? Or is there a bunch of stuff I have to put in?
<hanasaki> cool maco - so what is AFS AFS2 openAFS and coda... what's alive?dead? better for what?
<itaylor57> fiona|at: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/programming/C/other-programming-languages.html
<fiona|at> thank you
<Protocol84> I am having issues with the session restore and skype, I need to start skype with a script so my webcam works yet when I reboot the skype instance that is restored does not have the arguments applied neccecary for my webcam to work.
<i8degrees> hanasaki: glusterfs is cool in my book :] been using it as part of a two node RAID 1+0 disk cluster
<insmod> <israfel>whatever iwconfig needs pass etc
<DasEi> so coda is another filesharing protocol then
<hanasaki> i8degrees: I will check that out.. never heard of it
<maco> hanasaki: AFS was bought and sold many times. IBM got tired of it and released it as OpenAFS probably almost 20 years ago now.
<insmod> <israfel>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<maco> hanasaki: CODA is a fork of AFS that includes offline capabilities, iirc
<hanasaki> maco.. no offline in AFS at all?
<Protocol84> Is there a way I can make session restore nore remember my skype instance so I can have a startup script handle it? I know this is possible in KDE but I cannot figure out how to do it in GNOME
<evilaim> hey, just a quick question, I'm in T.O (canada).
<maco> hanasaki: no. when you disconnect you cant reach the cell anymore
<evilaim> Just moved here, looking for a Linux group around here
<RogueShadow> soapcontainer: you on fios?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<evilaim> any other canadians in one?
<itaylor57> I finally broke down and am usingh irssi
<pk__> i just installed ubuntu lucid on my dell laptop but bluetooth is not working please ehlp
<silv3r_m00n> what is the best way to backup my /var/www directory and store in another partition ?
<evilaim> or are we a dyping breed?
<hanasaki> hmm then AFS may not be for me.. does AFS or CODA have its own disk format ? fuse? sit on top of ext4?
<i8degrees> hanasaki: perhaps even better than glusterfs, for your needs, would be DRBD
<Gnea> evilaim: what's T.O?
<methylenedioxy> If you live in a town of any size I'm sure you can find other users :)
<methylenedioxy> Or particularly if there's a university aroubnd
<evilaim> Toronto
<soapcontainer> i8degrees: http://www.precursorblog.com/content/google-chrome-we-dont-need-your-permission
<Gnea> that would be TO then
<matthew> hello world
<Gnea> T.O would mean it's two words
<smoove> quick question, how do install a curser theme?
<evilaim> No
<maco> hanasaki: ive never used CODA, but with afs you'd authenticate to kerberos and then put stuff in /afs/yourcellgoeshere/directory/
<evilaim> That's why they call it T Dot
<evilaim> Because it's T.O
<shingen> lug anyone?
<hanasaki> drdb looks very network heavy.. yes?
<maco> evilaim: HackLabTO doesnt have a dot in it...
<hanasaki> maco ya there needs to a an oauth openid gateway for kerb grin.. hehe
<Gnea> evilaim: you, sir, have been misled.
<evilaim> maco: good for them
<maco> evilaim: well maybe before the T, if you go by the url...
<evilaim> When I say T.O I say T.O
<evilaim> So does most people who live here
<i8degrees> hanasaki: naturally. it's RAID1 over the network at the kernel level
<pgpkeys> its; called T dot because it's Toronto Ontario.
<methylenedioxy> well regardless of how you say it, check out the colleges around there for a start :p
<evilaim> There you go
<evilaim> now you're catching on
<evilaim> *rolls eyes*
<evilaim> Anywho
<bobthemilkman> I'm currently connected via SSH (with X forwarding) from WinXP machine X to Ubuntu machine B, which is hosting a Win7 VM, via VirtualBox. I'd like to access the GUI of the VM, but VBox crashes just before the state finishes resuming. I googled the error that it gives me, but it was not very informative. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<maco> riiight well toronto ain't exactly tech support
<evilaim> Enough of the elite crap
<evilaim> save it for #gentoo
<Gnea> so it's a regional thing, big deal, move on
<maco> blah blah distro wars...also offtopic
<i8degrees> hanasaki: does not require a special filesystem, either. for the record, glusterfs does not require a special filesystem either. aka both fit into your existing filesystem solution or extends upon
<Gnea> what's your ubuntu-based question?
<israfel> insmod, Doesn't Network Manager handle this already?
<evilaim> I was asking if there was a T.O Lug
<hanasaki> i8degrees: slow w/o fiber LOL
<i8degrees> evilaim: gentoo, eh? what about #bsd... ? lol
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> same diff
<evilaim> they're both crap
<Gnea> evilaim: try google
<Lcawte> When I have Ubuntu installed, whats the best way to install an ISO from there?
<evilaim> well, fbsd is tight tho
<Gnea> !language | evilaim
<ubottu> evilaim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<evilaim> fuck
<evilaim> bitch
<i8degrees> hanasaki: not true! gigabit :]
<FloodBot4> evilaim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evilaim> enjoy my language whores!
<soapcontainer> <RogueShadow> soapcontainer: you on fios?
<pgpkeys> evil enough
<hanasaki> i8degrees: giga still would be slow for heavy use of sectors over ehternet
<pgpkeys> oh, nm you been served. next
<soapcontainer> yes and here's my ip 173.55.152.208 come get me bro
<insmod> <israfel>as I said I never got gui apps to work -- that's how i do it
<i8degrees> hanasaki: initial replication can, of course, take a long minute, but incremental updates are generally quick
<pgpkeys> soapcontainer: oh go pretend to be elite somewhere else.
<soapcontainer> lol
<soapcontainer> i'm not pretending to be elite
<hanasaki> hmm no drdb in ubuntu 10.10
<soapcontainer> just saying he can't do shit with my ISP name and ip
<pk__> can someone help me with the bl;uetooth issue
<RogueShadow> soapcontainer:o.O ya, irc ip's are public knowledge unless you mask them. I'm not pretending to be elite either, just a google search turns up a rough location and your isp.
<pgpkeys> enough. back to the subject at hand. ubuntu
<Gnea> soapcontainer: do you have a questionthat's ubuntu related?
<maco> soapcontainer: watch your language please
<i8degrees> hanasaki: depends on your needs, of course, but *shrug* plenty of potential solutions either way
<Gnea> !ot | RogueShadow, soapcontainer
<ubottu> RogueShadow, soapcontainer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<israfel> insmod, I think that's a completely different solution to a different problem.
<insmod> <israfel>no it sets up your wireless
<israfel> insmod, because for wlan0 to work, a wlan0 has to be detected. It's not.
<hanasaki> what's out there for vpn servers on linux with mac.win.lin clients?
<Gnea> israfel: what command have you used to determine that it's not?
<insmod> <israfel>not true iwconfig lists what is in  the interfaces file
<fiona|at> does excel2007 + vba worth with wine ?
<soapcontainer> maco, gaea, my apologies
<ddavids> hi all,
<insmod> <israfel> if I add lines it lists them even if no card
<israfel> Gnea, iwconfig, ifconfig, lshw -C network, lspci, ndiswrapper -l, etc
<red2kic> !appdb | fiona|at
<ubottu> fiona|at: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<i8degrees> fiona|at: the wine appdb list
<i8degrees> yes :]
<Gnea> israfel: what does dmesg have to say about it?
<insmod> <israfel> those don't tell that
<i8degrees> fiona|at: not sure about excel, but I've had plenty of luck with video games ^_^
<ddavids> pls my netbook keeps changing the appearance everytime i startup, wht may be d cause?
<methylenedioxy> fiona|at the 2007 suite isn't very hot with Wine in general
<curtmack> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1355389/Screenshot.png <-- It's been doing this for a few days. The tooltip is "Open CLIENTADD" and when I try to do that, it says it's an unsupported operation.
<insmod> <israfel> dmesg |less tells you it there and the you load the module then add it interfaces done
<Gnea> israfel: or you could just install pastebinit and then:  dmesg | pastebinit
<i8degrees> soapcontainer: that article you linked me to is trolling hardcore with a horridly biased and otherwise flat out *wrong* take on the auto-update feature all together
<soapcontainer> then i stand corrected i8degrees, thanks for questioning me till conclusion
<i8degrees> soapcontainer: ...it is not as if Google has to communicate with your computer to issue out a patch / download for updating with
<israfel> insmod, Gnea , I think I see an issue. Wine (which I used to install and rip the drivers out) might be 32bit. (Checking Wine to find out) If it's a 32 bit driver, it won't work on 64 bit Ubuntu, right?
<admanager> hi, I have a problem, my resolution cannot be adjusted, I managed to get a file "xorg.conf" but the system does not allow me to put it in place (/etc/x11)
<insmod> <israfel> ndiswrapper has the drivers on there site
<curtmack> admanager: You need sudo/root access to change xorg.conf
<i8degrees> soapcontainer: err, that's not quite what I meant to say *laughs* ...Google's Adobe Flash binary is special in that they do additional engineering work beyond that of merely using nswrapper for integration into the browser and thus they must handle the updates Adobe issues out further.
<admanager> even with sudo/root, the problem is that the file does not exist in its place.
<israfel> insmod, checking...
<curtmack> admanager: what do you mean?
<methylenedioxy> I think Ubuntu's taken a lot of the emphasis off that file, no?
<llutz> admanager: sudo cp /path/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<israfel> insmod, THey have the drivers for the card?
<methylenedioxy> admanager you've got the drivers installed, correct?
<soapcontainer> i8degrees, if one of their updates caused an error how would you find out?
<insmod> <israfel> told you
<soapcontainer> (one of the updates that gets no flag)
<i8degrees> soapcontainer: so it actually is a bit as if chrome phones home with Google in order to check if there is a new version available, but that in of itself does not create a botnet. it certainly creates an inherit risk as with all network oriented I/O, but other than the tid bit involving not first asking the user beforehand, it is, for all practical purposes, identical to how any other piece of software handles all this
<pk__> i installed lamp on lucid
<methylenedioxy> the autoupdate feature does represent a vulnerability on some Windows at least--evilguard
<pk__> but it shows a download dialog when i access http://127.0.0.1/index.php
<methylenedioxy> software^
<israfel> insmod, there's not a lot of cards listed here... I wonder if the WN311T is the same as the WN311B...
<soapcontainer> thanks for the explanation i8degrees, very informative.
<soapcontainer> ignorance = fear
<israfel> insmod, Nope, not the same. That's Pre-N.
<i8degrees> soapcontainer: you'd notice the manifestation of the bug as the result. as to how to run diagnostics, there's various methods in route to this :] in either regard, you can look at the plugins via 'about:plugins' if typed into the address bar
<curtmack> Anyway. Can anybody help with this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1355389/Screenshot.png
<curtmack> It's been doing it for a few days
<curtmack> it looks like some settings got malformed, but I'm not sure where to poke at
<admanager> ok, problem solved, thanks all.
<i8degrees> curtmack: ah check ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<ligaochuan_> hello
<curtmack> err
<curtmack> CLIENTADD "IOR:010000001700000049444c3a436f6e6669674c697374656e65723a312e300000030000000054424f580000000101020005000000554e4958000000000a0000006c6f63616c686f73740000002d0000002f746d702f6f726269742
<curtmack> yes, definitely something got messed up
<curtmack> all right, I just recreated it by hand
<insmod> <israfel> the drivers should be on the cd
 * skraito for firefox user. Browser hardening http://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/0x71-firefox-browser-hardening-cisecurity-benchmark-level-1/
<KB1JWQ> skraito: Don't do that again please.
<skraito> sorry
<chandrageetha> how to run java application ?
<chandrageetha> which all the files to be installed?
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: which java open or sun?
<israfel> insmod, zto get the .inf file out of the .exe, I have to install using wine. And wine is running as a 32bit OS I think.
<itaylor57> !java | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<chandrageetha> sun itaylorS
<methylenedioxy> isionous not necessarily
<methylenedioxy> err israfel
<insmod> <israfel> the inf file should be in a folder on the disk
<israfel> methylenedioxy, How do I know if it's running as a 64 bit?
<Echo> anyone know a descent theme for ubuntu?
<methylenedioxy> I mean the bit about having to install it to recover the files
<ligaochuan_> #ubuntu-cn
<israfel> insmod, It's not. It has to be extracted.
<subsume> how do I delete a file that shows up under ls as
<subsume> ?q
<insmod> <israfel> or find it on the net - i am sure someone has that card
<chandrageetha> ubottu, how to enable java repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: type java -version to see what java is enabled
<subsume> how do I delete a file that shows up under ls as ?q and git status as "\033q"
<israfel> insmod, I already checked the net before I installed using wine.
<DasEi> !java | chandrageetha
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: the link above tells how to install sun java
<ubottu> chandrageetha: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ligaochuan_> admin
<insmod> <israfel> http://driveragent.com/0/archive/13586/60-1-158?q=wn311b.inf
<methylenedioxy> israfel the device manufacturer's site should indicate which it is
<chandrageetha> java version it shows 1.6.0.20
<Jordan_U> subsume: rm '?q'
<chandrageetha> which link?
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: that is open java
<Protocol84> I am having issues with the session restore and skype, I need to start skype with a script so my webcam works yet when I reboot the skype instance that is restored does not have the arguments applied neccecary for my webcam to work.
<Protocol84> Is there a way I can make session restore nore remember my skype instance so I can have a startup script handle it? I know this is possible in KDE but I cannot figure out how to do it in GNOME
<chandrageetha> yes. which is better?
<Jordan_U> subsume: If '?' is actually a control character, and there aren't too many other files in the directory you can use "rm -i *". That will give a prompt asking if you want to delete each file in the current directory.
<Protocol84> err nore = not
<chandrageetha> i need java to develop applications both desktop and web and deploy
<israfel> insmod, Yup, been to that site, but I don't see a way to get the whole file. That's just a preview.
<chandrageetha> shall i go for sun java?
<ligaochuan_> alias faint me 晕倒
<chandrageetha> how to uninstall openjava and install sun java
<chandrageetha> i need the latest version too
<Jordan_U> !cn | ligaochuan_
<ubottu> ligaochuan_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: take some time and read the link, it explains it all
<llutz> subsume: if its "?q"        rm ?q   will delete it
<ligaochuan_> ！cn
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: it's in the partner repos; may or may not be the latest version
<subsume> no
<subsume> its some special character
<israfel> methylenedioxy, The site only has 1 driver, and executable, and it installs automatically based upon the OS it detects.
<Jordan_U> ligaochuan_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<chandrageetha> would you please resend the link you said
<methylenedioxy> Ah, sorry, I was thinking it was just a self-extracting archive like many of htem are
<methylenedioxy> Trying to see if it is
<ligaochuan_> ! cn | ligaochuan
<ubottu> ligaochuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<_jesse_> !java | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<darawan> hi
<_jesse_> !partner | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<soapcontainer> do i86 computers get hotter than 64 bit computers of similar build?
<methylenedioxy> israfel cabextract works
<methylenedioxy> At least the spit the contents out
<magn3ts> soapcontainer, I can't imagine why they would
<magn3ts> soapcontainer, are you talking kernel wise or actual processor wise?
<soapcontainer> both
<magn3ts> It's possible that the 64 is simply newer since i386 processors aren't built anymore and thus might not be as energy efficient.
<chandrageetha> When i gave the command sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun it simply came back to prompt with out any message
<soapcontainer> very true
<magn3ts> otherwise, kernel wise I would doubt it highly
<methylenedioxy> israfel then you can use unshield to extract data1.cab :)
<methylenedioxy> All the files appear to be in there
<methylenedioxy> I just dumped 'em out
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: I don't believe there should be any output unless there was an error
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: use `java -version` to see what you are running now
<israfel> methylenedioxy, I'll have to build those packages on this netbook then put it on that computer since it has no internet atm.
<Protocol84> in KDE there is a way to make the session application restore disabled on a per program basis, is there a way to do this in GNOME?
<chandrageetha> i need to install sun java latest version, what to do?
<methylenedioxy> Ah
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: we already told you
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: please read the link
<chandrageetha> yes i´ve opened the link and reading
<chandrageetha> there it says this command sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun but it simply did give any message
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: ok
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: please read my above messages
<nirazio> How to assign middle mouse click to capslock key?????
<chandrageetha> now what should i understand from this result
<chandrageetha> is java already there?
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: it will tell you what version it is running, what is the output?
<bonjoyee> chandrageetha: try sudo update-alternatives --display java
<vega-> how about "java -version" ?
<Gnea> chandrageetha: most of the time, if a program doesn't return anything, then it either worked right or it did something and didn't tell you what it was. if something went wrong, it will always tell you about it.
<lea123> I am attempting to have someone access my machine remotely. However in the Remote Desktop Preferences I do not have the ADVANCED option to allow requests coming over the internet. I am using 10.10 Ubuntu
<chandrageetha> yes, when i gave command sudo update-alternatives --display java, it gave some message like ¨link currently points to =----- some directory
<Jordan_U> lea123: It's your router that is preventing access from the internet.
<nirazio> How to assign middle mouse click to capslock key?????
<chandrageetha> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun gave message ¨current best version is ´/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java´
<DasEi> lea: who tells you who's logged in your box,else can record all connections
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: what is the output of 'java -version' ?
<Jordan_U> lea123: See http://portforward.com/ for instructions on configuring your router for port forewarding.
<Gnea> chandrageetha: okay, so waht's the problem?
<chandrageetha> i need to run my application output on all OS platforms
<chandrageetha> java version shows some exception error
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: I've never had anything build on OpenJDK that didn't run on Sun's
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: what is the error?
<Jordan_U> chandrageetha: "java -version" not "java version".
<chandrageetha> Exception in thread ¨main¨ java.lan.NoClassDefFoundError: version
<Gnea> chandrageetha: -version, not version or --version
<Gnea> one hyphen: -
<chandrageetha> java version is the command no?
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: java -version
<_jesse_> notice the hyphen
<chandrageetha> ok
<Gnea> chandrageetha: please to be reading EXACTLY what's being typed to you:  java -version
<chandrageetha> ok. sorry, ok. now gave java --version , then it says unrecognized option --version
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: ONE hyphen
<_jesse_> java -version
<_jesse_> I'm beginning to think you're a troll
 * Gnea facepalms and realizes that we're being trolled
<chandrageetha> yes. it says java version 1.6.0.22
<Gnea> initiating trace.....
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: the whole output please
<chandrageetha> pls wait, letme type it here
<Protocol84> easier to copy and paste
<Gnea> chandrageetha: pastebin is a preferred option
<itaylor57> its a JAVA_HOME and CLASSPATH problemo
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chandrageetha> java version 1.6.0.22 Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment ( build 1.6.0.22-b04) Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 1.7.1-b03, mixed mode)
<chandrageetha> how to use pastebin?
<Gnea> chandrageetha: first of all, open a web browser.
<chandrageetha> can we copy from terminal and paste it somewhere?
<chandrageetha> s
<_jesse_> well that is definitely not OpenJDK, can anyone verify that's Sun?
<chandrageetha> yes, then
<Gnea> then, visit the pastebin site outlined by ubottu
<methylenedioxy> Definitely looks like Sun to me
<itaylor57> yes its sun
<magn3ts> That is sun
<_jesse_> chandrageetha: you are running Sun's version of java now
<Gnea> it's not moon
<itaylor57> and it is trying to use open jdk classes
<magn3ts> I set JAVA_HOME by hand.
<itaylor57> he needs to download the jdk for javac
<Gnea> guys, we're solving this problem the Ubuntu-way.
<chandrageetha> but sun´s latest version is 6.5, no? here it shows 1.6.0.22
<methylenedioxy> ;)
<magn3ts> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<itaylor57> he needs to download the jdk for javac from sun
<magn3ts> voila
<Gnea> itaylor57: we will soon determine what he needs to download.
<Gnea> chandrageetha: okay, did you get the page to show up?
<itaylor57> Gnea: ok
<chandrageetha> yes
<Gnea> okay, now, copy and paste the entire output of this command please:  java -version
<itaylor57> Gnea: yea I do my java the Ubuntu way also, no sun on my machine
<Gnea> paste it to pastebin, submit it, it will give you a URL
<Gnea> then paste the URL here
<Gnea> itaylor57: there are sun packages in Ubuntu.
<magn3ts> how do you manage with no sun?
<magn3ts> gcj sure as hell doesn't cut it
<chandrageetha> when i gave the command sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded
<Gnea> chandrageetha: you were not recommended to run that command
<chandrageetha> sorry
<magn3ts> I did, but I didn't realize we were going anti-sun
<Gnea> I didn't think so either
<chandrageetha> using netbeans helloworld program written the code and gave run command on netbeans but i couldn´t get any output
<Gnea> I can smell something...
<Protocol84> o.o
<Gnea> it smells like... failsauce
<itaylor57> I seem to be mis speaking tonight, not what I meant
<magn3ts> loool
<chandrageetha> then i doublted whether java installed or not. and that´s why went for checking. pls help me
<insmod> <israfel> i found them if you still need them
<Gnea> chandrageetha: can't help you if you're unwilling to do the things asked of you
<Gnea> there's a process to this, please be patient and go through it, otherwise you will receive no help.
<methylenedioxy> maybe it's a problem with the program :p
<Gnea> methylenedioxy: more like PEBKAC, unfortunately
<Gnea> it's quite annoying
<Protocol84> In KDE there is a way to make the "session application restore" feature disabled on a per program basis, is there a way to do this in GNOME?
<chandrageetha> yes, sure , i will follow you
<methylenedioxy> I meant the program that isn't returning output
<chandrageetha> i just explained my situation that´s all
<Gnea> chandrageetha: do you remember what it is I asked you to do?
<chandrageetha> actually i am eagerly waiting for your instruction, and all i am doing here what you said
<Gnea> I don't think I was being unreasonable in requesting it
<Abhish> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<squirrelpimp> hi
<chandrageetha> yes, to open a browser, and i have opened it
<Gnea> chandrageetha: okay, type this:  java -version    and then copy and paste it to the pastebin site that you already have open in your browser
<squirrelpimp> is there a way to store informations/annotations with a file, which are not contained in the file itself but with some tool
<squirrelpimp> ?
<DasEi> squirrelpimp: hi, what's up (or down ) ?
<Abhish> Have an odd error from quick compile in Kate. "gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory"
<squirrelpimp> so i can annotate files with random thoughts or the command i used to generate them without adding data to the file's content
<chandrageetha> yes. i have submitted the output
<squirrelpimp> another way to achieve this would be to "bundle" a file to another, if possible
<squirrelpimp> Hi DasEi (rhyme)
<Gnea> chandrageetha: okay, now please paste the URL that it has produced for you here
<mgj> How do i use aspell to check multiple files, in multiple directories? It seems like aspell only supports 1 file input at a time, am i really supposed to create a script to traverse my directory?
<Gnea> !find cc1plus
<ubottu> File cc1plus found in g++-4.3, g++-4.4, g++-4.4-arm-linux-gnueabi, g++-4.5, g++-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi, gcc-avr, gcc-mingw32, gcc-snapshot, gccxml, llvm-gcc-4.2 (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cc1plus&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<chandrageetha> http://pastebin.com/6WLPsegE
<methylenedioxy> squirrelpimp such as a tagging system?
<squirrelpimp> by bundelling i'd achieve that a file gets moved to whereever its bundle moved as well
<squirrelpimp> methylenedioxy: yes, something like that, but i'd like to annotate it with command strings and the like
<Gnea> chandrageetha: awesome, good job... one moment please
<methylenedioxy> Oh.. hm
<chandrageetha> am i correct?
<DasEi> squirrelpimp: to each file there are filesystemheaders, saying last accesed/altered, permissions and such
<Gnea> chandrageetha: yes, good job.
<squirrelpimp> methylenedioxy: say i have some data extracted from an experiment or a filelist with checksums or a database dump and i want to store how i created the data
<Gnea> chandrageetha: now for the next step.
<chandrageetha> yes
<squirrelpimp> i cannot write the SQL command to the data directly, or at least i'd have to add a comment, which would get overwritten when updating the file
<methylenedioxy> Ah, I'm not sure, I would just leave some extra info file next to it
<Protocol84> wow I did not know ubottu could be so handy
<Gnea> chandrageetha: please tell me how you're trying to run the netbeans file
<squirrelpimp> methylenedioxy: yes, usually i use filename.cmd or something like that, but i tend to forget them when copying and its a bit tedious
<chandrageetha> by clicking on the netbeans icon on my desktop
<methylenedioxy> Ah
<Gnea> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<squirrelpimp> the filesystem should write the full command line of the command which creates the file into the metadata
<squirrelpimp> that would be cool
<Gnea> chandrageetha: okay, that will simply not do. can you edit the file?
<squirrelpimp> file gets created or updated -> write full metadata to file
<chandrageetha> which file?
<Gnea> chandrageetha: the netbeans file
<methylenedioxy> It may be possible if you make your own fileformat or if the tool already supports that
<chandrageetha> how to?
<Gnea> chandrageetha: right-click on it, open with gedit or something
<squirrelpimp> methylenedioxy: yes, thats right. i hoped someone here could come up with some secret metadata-field i could exploit in ext3
<squirrelpimp> :)
<chandrageetha> ok. will try if you guide me
<methylenedioxy> Ahh :)
<Gnea> chandrageetha: I have told you what steps to take, it's up to you to take them now.
<gigo> In a freshly installed Ubuntu system with ssh installed, I am unable to open a connection: ssh root@localhost. It says, "Permission denied" on entering the correct password. However, I am able to connect to ssh using a non-root account. Could you please tell me how to enable root login?
<cereal> Having trouble making a video call on empathy to my girl friend who is using msn, Says codec negotiation failed there was no intersection between the remote codecs and the local ones, anyway to fix this?
<magn3ts> !root > cereal
<ubottu> cereal, please see my private message
<squirrelpimp> gigo: did you set a root-password?
<chandrageetha> k, would you pls tell me how to open it in gedit file
<magn3ts> !root | cereal
<squirrelpimp> !root squirrelpimp
<ubottu> cereal: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<obscurant1st> where is the configuration file, from which I can stop  the services which are started automatically during boot up?
<Myrtti> guys, I think he's gotten the idea by now
<Gnea> chandrageetha: I just did: right click on the file, then look for "open with..." and click on it
<gigo> yes I have set root password , and also I've enabled root access in sshd_config file
<DasEi> gigo: /etc/ssh/sshd_conf, there is aline saying so
<squirrelpimp> Myrtti: I was just curious and wanted to get the message as well
<chandrageetha> do you mean the file i have created or netbeans application?
<DasEi> gigo: *config
<Gnea> chandrageetha: it might say "open with other application"
<maco> gigo: did you restart sshd after editing the config?
<Gnea> chandrageetha: the file you have created
<chandrageetha> ok. it is already opened in the netbeans IDE
<gigo> The config file says permitrootlogin=yes
<chandrageetha> now tell me what to do
<Nikos_> hello guys i have a problem
<Nikos_> can you help me?
<DasEi> gigo: followed mac.. ?
<gigo> how to do that?
<Gnea> chandrageetha: I didn't know you had a netbeans ide, where did you get it from?
<DasEi> gigo: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Nikos_> i cant create a bootable usb...
<methylenedioxy> squirrelpimp Nautilius lets you add notes to files but I'm not sure how portable that is
<Nikos_> can you help?
<DasEi> gigo: sudo service ssh restart might also work
<chandrageetha> i have downloaded it from netbeans site and installed
<methylenedioxy> It may use some other file
<Nikos_> i tried all the methods
<chandrageetha> any probs?
<none_13> hi... i have installed ubuntu on my usb, but wnet try to boot, i get error: dev fd0, sec 0.... had anyone same problems?
<magn3ts> gigo, why did you not read the bot?
<magn3ts> !root | gigo
<ubottu> gigo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DasEi> none_13: seems like grub is looking for a floppy
<maco> magn3ts: dude, he's gotten like 3 times now
<DasEi> none_13: how did you install to usb ?
<Gnea> chandrageetha: okay, I'm installing it right now so that I can understand the problem
<squirrelpimp> methylenedioxy: thanks. Your hint brought up this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14669/are-file-notes-exclusive-to-nautilus-is-there-a-terminal-cli
<DasEi> !pm | Nikos_
<ubottu> Nikos_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Sameyeam> How can I get Rhythmbox to allow deleting of songs on seperat hard drive from Ubuntu install
<squirrelpimp> there they use shell tools to access gvfs metadata
<methylenedioxy> ahhh cool
<chandrageetha> i got only HelloWorldApp.jar file, now what to do?
<Gnea> chandrageetha: but I have to sleep soon, I wonder if someone else can help you
<Nikos_> i ve tried to boot from usb but i cant. i tried all methods can  you help people?
 * Gnea has to be up in 4 hours...
<itaylor57> Gnea: I believe its the solaris netbeans ide vs the one available via software download
<Protocol84> Nikos_: I preffer Unetbootin
<itaylor57> Gnea: uses wrong class file path
<Gnea> itaylor57: well, I googled ubuntu netbeans and the ubuntu page forwards me to a site
<none_13> by rules on ubuntu.com start page... i use usbinstaller.exe
<vlad> can i monitor errors while mysql database replicating?
<Abhish> Is there a restriciton to the number of channels one may join?
<DasEi> none_13: what os are you currently talk from ?
<obscurant1st> where is the configuration file, from which I can stop  the services which are started automatically during boot up?
<hvipen> hi, what is a normal transfer speed for a usb2.0 hdd (ubuntu10.10)??
<DasEi> talking, none_13
<chandrageetha> pls tell me what to do, the jar file is extracted to get the class file and now i got .class file. do i wanted to open it in editor
<gigo> Thanks, I set a new root password and not it allows to login
<gigo> thanks guys
<none_13> mandriva 2010.0
<lea123> Jordan_U :  thanks I will have a look
<DasEi> hvipen: normal, .. upper 10  mb/s is standard
<Gnea> itaylor57: this page seems somewhat recent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<chandrageetha> or which file you told me to open?
<methylenedioxy> Abhish it appears to be 120 on Freenode
<Gnea> chandrageetha: well if you have one open already, you should be able to select all, copy and paste it to the pastebin site
<squirrelpimp> now i only need to figure out where the metadata::annotation gets stored and script around a bit
<DasEi> hvipen: depends on the drive and the type of usb
<Abhish> Weird. I can't join more channels.
<hvipen> wow i have 36MB/s
<Abhish> Maybe its a quassel bug.
<Gnea> itaylor57: do you think you can get it fixed from here?
<itaylor57> Gnea: looking, it may be that he has two jdk's installed , looking
<chandrageetha> k. will do that
<Gnea> itaylor57: yeah, that's possible
<hvipen> iremember i used to have 90MB/s before - after the latest updates down to 36
<DasEi> hvipen: so a usb 2 with good ide or sata on it then
<methylenedioxy> Abhish how about a chan that begins with two hashes?
<hvipen> sata yes
<none_13> :(
<DasEi> hvipen: kernel related, better > 2.6.36
<DasEi> none_13: ??
<hvipen> 2.6.35-23 here
<hvipen> is 36 stable?
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: does javac -version return java 1.6.0_20?
<Abhish> I'll try it.
<chandrageetha> yes
<DasEi> hvipen: if you cant wait, either install--own risk-- a natty backport or manual install a kernel being newer
<hvipen> you have it?
<hvipen> DasEi
<DasEi> hvipen: in a vm , yes
<Abhish> Weird, but that worked... why?
<hvipen> see
<hvipen> ty
<DasEi> hvipen: so far o problem
<methylenedioxy> CHANLIMIT is set for each prefix
<DasEi> no*
<methylenedioxy> How many #'s do you have open? :P
<Abhish> 10 now.
<Gnea> chandrageetha: okay, I am out for the night, itaylor57 is going to help you out
<methylenedioxy> Hm
<Gnea> chandrageetha: best of luck
<itaylor57> Gnea: pleasant dreams
<chandrageetha> ok. thank you Gnea, may god bless you
<hvipen> is it possible to auto-mount a trucrypt hidden partition?
<DasEi> hvipen: it is, can find it in tc's FAQ
<hvipen> ty
<chandrageetha> good night Gnea, bye
<chandrageetha> hi, itaylor57, my prob is that i have just written in the netbeans System.out.println(¨Hello World¨); . but i cannot see the out put. what to do?
<chandrageetha> which all are the files i needed to install to develop application both desktop and web using netbeans and tomcat
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: I believe you need to uninstall the open jre and sdk, you have both it and the sun packages installed
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: I am trying to figure out how to clean it up
<chandrageetha> yes.please
<Myrtti> itaylor57: or do update-alternatives --all and pick sun over all openjdk options
<itaylor57> Myrtti: good call
<Sameyeam> Rhythmbox won't let me delete songs that are on a different drive. What can I do?
<methylenedioxy> Sameyeam a remote drive?
<methylenedioxy> Or just another one you've mounted
<ramontayag> I've been using recordMyDesktop to record stuff. A little slow to compile but it records fine. However, when I try to convert from ogv to avi (I've used devede and an ffmpg script) the audio and video go out of sync.
<Myrtti> chandrageetha: if you've still got the terminal open, you could try to run "sudo update-alternatives --all" and every time you see it asking a question about which version of java components to use, pick the sun one.
<ramontayag> Are there any good ogv->avi converting programs out there for ubuntu?
<insmod> <ramontayag>ffmpeg mencoder transcode
<zaapiel> Hi
<Syria> اه
<Syria> hi
<Syria> :P
<insmod> <ramontayag>ffmpeg - file.ogv file.avi
<insmod> <ramontayag>ffmpeg -i file.ogv file.avi
<chandrageetha> ok.will try
<zaapiel> If I want ubuntu without gnome can I just install ubuntu server and add what I want?
<sinisterstuf> hi, how can i added a shared network location to my apt sources list?
<zaapiel> Like add x11 and friends
<insmod> <zaapiel>yes
<zaapiel> Neat
<sinisterstuf> Zaapiel you could install using Ubuntu Minimal
<zaapiel> How?
<chandrageetha> I hv used pastebin to show the result window
<chandrageetha> now, what to enter
<sinisterstuf> Zaapiel go to the download page for ubuntu minimal and get the ISO it's about 12MB
<zaapiel> Ok
<zaapiel> Ty
<sinisterstuf> Zaapiel, then you can install whatever you want on top of that
<sinisterstuf> Wc
<zaapiel> Nice
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: post the pastbin location
<chandrageetha> automode or mannual mode? which to keep?
<Protocol84> In KDE there is a way to make the "session application restore" feature disabled on a per program basis, is there a way to do this in GNOME?
<sinisterstuf> Protocol84, something similar to the startup applications list?
<zaapiel> sinisterstuf:  I usually use the alternate cd to setup full disk encryption, can the minimal do that too?
<methylenedioxy> the default startup helper app doesn't allow specification afaict
<chandrageetha> http://pastebin.com/BFwbzDww
<n2diy_> how can I locate all my *.gnumeric files?
<Protocol84> When I have skype to startup with the script that makes my webcam work from boot it also "remembers" my last skype session but foes not apply the arguments I need for my webcam to work
<pk__> i want to allow a user to create server sockets..how can i do thatr?/
<josvuk> hello how to debug a not starting internet download from ubuntu firefox?
<Protocol84> so I end up with 2 skype instances at startup, 1 working 1 not.
<sinisterstuf> zaapiel, i'm not sure, it might be a matter of if you know how to do it from the commandline then yes, otherwise no
<chandrageetha> hi Ira Taylor, i have sent the pastebin location , what to do next
<insmod> <Protocol84>what do you have to do to make it work
<zaapiel> Ok
<sinisterstuf> G2g
<chandrageetha> http://pastebin.com/BFwbzDww
<Protocol84> so I end up with 2 skype instances at startup, 1 working 1 not.
<insmod> <Protocol84>what do you have to do to make it work
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: working on it
<josvuk> Hello, can someone be so friendly and try to download the Books CD zip file from this site http://www.ece.utah.edu/~farhang/newsite/?q=node/6 and report if it works?
<chandrageetha> ok, waiting
<Protocol84> #/bin/bash export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && skype
<rs0832> josvuk: yes it works
<insmod> <Protocol84>lol why
<insmod> <josvuk>works
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: chose manual
<josvuk> rs0832 + insmod: Hm , ok thanks so something is wrong on my side , bye .
<insmod> <josvuk>check wget
<rs0832> josvuk: http://www.ece.utah.edu/~farhang/CD_20100810.zip
<insmod> <josvuk>wget http://www.ece.utah.edu/~farhang/CD_20100810.zip
<chandrageetha> http://pastebin.com/4wBLQEf4
<chandrageetha> i have sent the second choice on pastebin and sent here the pastebin location
<Sameyeam> methylenedioxy, songs are on second drive mountes by autontfs.
<Protocol84> kvirc keeps freezin
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: chose manual on both jvm and jdk
<n2diy_> how can I locate all my *.gnumeric files?
<compaq>  /j #jquery
<Protocol84> #/bin/bash export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && skype
<Protocol84> is the commad I have to give to get skype to work
<insmod> <n2diy_>locate *.gnumeric
<chandrageetha> next choice is sent to pastebin and location is http://pastebin.com/hgefFh6R
<insmod> <n2diy_>you can update locate by sudo updatedb
<insmod> <Protocol84>lol why
<methylenedioxy> Sameyeam did you give yourself write access when you mounted it?
<Protocol84> that is the shell I have to use to get my skype webcam to work, but If I set it to be used on startup I get 1 "remembered" non working instance that is logged in and 1 working instance from my startup script that is not logged in
<fouelctro> h
<chandrageetha> again next option is sent and the pastebin location is http://pastebin.com/pZz8k9GZ
<fouelctro> game
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: exit that program, by doing ctlr c
<Protocol84> I am trying to figure out how to get GNOME to not restore skype from ym previous session but remember everything else
<itaylor57> then do sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<insmod> <Protocol84>why do you have to run that
<chandrageetha> ok. exited
<Protocol84> if I do not run skype that way my webcam does not work
<itaylor57> chose manual sun jdk
<insmod> <Protocol84>that's an easy on but I would like to know why you have to do that
<insmod> <Protocol84>why what is the prob
<n2diy_> insmod, locate only searches the current directory, and there is no recursive option, same thing for find.
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: then exit and reopen your netbeans ide and retry
<insmod> <n2diy_>no
<Protocol84> when skype installs it's menu entries point to ~/skype.sh and that is waht the scrupt contains
<n2diy_> insmod, I didn't see any recursive options?
<pk__> the power button in top right of my lucid lynx screen has become red
<chandrageetha> ok
<pk__> whatr is the meaning?
<insmod> <n2diy_>it's auto
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: hopefully the error will go away
<chandrageetha> tried on netbeans. i can only compile as earlier
<insmod> <Protocol84>mine doesn't
<chandrageetha> how to see the output
<insmod> <Protocol84>and I have the latest one
<Protocol84> It only does that on certain video cards I beileve
<KoteleT> hello
<KoteleT> i have a question
<Israfel_> What does it mean when dmesg is spamming errors lie: [  584.483079] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input2, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0
<insmod> <Protocol84>I see
<chandrageetha> i took option Rebuild and Run. it says Build Successful. but no output window
<itaylor57> well at least it runs w/o error, I haven't used the netbeans ide in a while but output should go to some window
<n2diy_> insmod, that's not the way its working here, when I go to a subdirectory, it only list the gnumeric files in that directory.
<insmod> <Protocol84> at the top add killall -9 skype && done
<insmod> <Protocol84> fixed
<Israfel_> I just spent 8 hours following every guide to get this card working. I'm done. It's going back to Staples tomorrow.
<Protocol84> top of what?
<Protocol84> startup script?
<KoteleT> i have a vaya laptop with wifi iw3965, if i use a usb wifi from atheros , the drivers (atheros & iw3945) will fight in conflict or not? how the system uses my drivers , is thaht risk for me or not?
<insmod> <n2diy_>locate defaults to reclusive
<insmod> <Protocol84> in your ~/skype.sh
<Protocol84> that is only for my menu entry
<Sameyeam> methylenedioxy, I tried to give access but it didn't work
<methylenedioxy> Protocol84 it looks like GNOME used to support that kind of thing but it hasn't been reeplemented
<KoteleT> if i put my atheros usb wifi out, should i desinstall atheros driver?
<Protocol84> But I see what you mean
<insmod> <Protocol84> does it auto load skype?
<insmod> <Protocol84> on startup
<Sameyeam> methylenedioxy, perhaps you could point me in the right direction?
<marlun> Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/662276 mean I can get vim 7.3 for maverick through aptitude?
<Protocol84> when it "remembers" skype it only runs "skype" I have a startup script in ~/autostart to load skype on startup
<KoteleT> please somoeone could answer me
<insmod> <Protocol84> great add what I said to the top
<insmod> <Protocol84> do you login tty or gui
<n2diy_> insmod, then it is broken in Xubuntu 10.04, let me go look for, or file a bug report.
<SergeyIT> KoteleT, remove it and u will look
<insmod> <Protocol84> i do tty and you can add it to xinitrc
<insmod> <Protocol84> each gui one uses a file as well
<chandrageetha> hi, i hve open java on my system. how can i remove it and install sun java
<insmod> <Protocol84> yes thats it ~/.dmrc
<Protocol84> wait *is confused* I lost the folder where I put the autostart sctipts....
<methylenedioxy> Sameyeam I'm not sure what autontfs is but using mount with a umask=022 IIRC option should do the trick
<insmod> <chandrageetha>sudo synaptic
<Myrtti> insmod: gksudo.
<methylenedioxy> er iirc = if i remember correctly
<Myrtti> chandrageetha: I thought you've already installed sun java.
<insmod> <Myrtti>why
<insmod> <Myrtti>no diff
<Protocol84> nm got it
<itaylor57> Myrtti: the apt update alternatives didn't seem to work
<chandrageetha> no. sudo synaptic on terminal?
<Myrtti> insmod: sudo is the commandline version, gksudo is the graphical. Using graphical to launch GUI apps sets some environment variables right, as using plain sudo leaves something amiss
<Myrtti> chandrageetha: gksudo synaptic
<insmod> <Protocol84> i would add it to dmrc
<insmod> <Myrtti> yes sudo -s :P
<chandrageetha> then, opend synaptic package manager, now what?
<Myrtti> insmod: I'm not in a joking mood.
<insmod> <Myrtti> i never used gnome the wife likes kde
<insmod> <Myrtti> so
<insmod> <Myrtti> never asked your opinion to start
<chandrageetha> in synaptic manager, i could see sun-java6-javadb, what to do next?
<insmod> <Myrtti> blackbox (flux) and windowmaker are the stuff
<Protocol84> what is dmrc
<Myrtti> insmod: and we request that the assistance give on this channel is compliant of Ubuntu recommendations, and using sudo to launch GUI stuff isn't.
<Protocol84> I know the file location and all
<insmod> <Protocol84> a hidden file that loads config at gui start xinitrc if in tty
<chandrageetha> when open java is already there, shall i again install sun java?
<insmod> <Myrtti>hey I am just an old debian dude -- do you work for ubuntu
<Myrtti> insmod: define "work" - I'm a longtime volunteer
<insmod> <Protocol84> ~/.dmrc
<Protocol84> ty for your help
<telmessos> hi I installed football manager 2011 using wine using one of the guides on the internet. I get a serious error message from wine and does not work. where can I find the actual error report?
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: /usr/bin/java and /usr/bin/javac will still point to the wrong location
<insmod> <Myrtti>lol thta's what I thought I have been usin linux since 1996 and helpping since so -- I do it the way I know
<chandrageetha> hi ira Taylor, then how to remove open java?
<sunny1> Hey everyone, all my non-browser requests (api hits, github downloads) are very slow. (Browsing speeds are fine). I've tried disabling the ipv6 and the router firewall, didn't solve the problem. Can anyone help?
<insmod> <Protocol84>:)
<Raymond> Hi All, when I boot Ubuntu 10, I get the error "An error occurred while mounting /" and 2 options, S to Skip Mounting and M for manual recovery. If I skip, I get the message "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet" and then S and M options again.
<Myrtti> insmod: and I've been using specifically Ubuntu since 2005, and the rules of this channel are that we don't help people breaking their installation, and using sudo for GUI has that potential. No matter how long you've used Linux, you've might have learned bad tricks or they're just outdated.
<Myrtti> anyway, back to support issues
<Protocol84> HAHA!! it worked!! tyty!!
<chandrageetha> hi Myrtti, how to remove installed programs like open java
<insmod> <Myrtti>leave me alone it doesn't break anything you don't know what you are saying
<chandrageetha> why i can´t get output window from netbeans?
<insmod> <Protocol84>cheers <Myrtti> :P
<insmod> <Myrtti>old school rock again
<Israfel_> what's dmesg for?
<insmod> <Israfel_>lists all the computer sees
<jpapertowel> okay I just mini.iso install'd 10.10, booted up - grub menu is skipped? rediculous! log in, use sudo nano to set grub settings... user is not in list of sudoers! I have no root password either... this is cruel what do I do
<llutz> Israfel_: dmesg (1)            - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: did you chose Run Run Project from the ide?
<Israfel_> Ah, ok. No wonder it's gettin spammed then. [  292.256130] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input2, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0
<Israfel_> tons of those messages.
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: did you chose Run Run Main Project from the ide?
<Guest78997> gfbnfvb
<Guest78997>  这个怎么玩的
<Myrtti> !cn | Guest78997
<ubottu> Guest78997: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubunthero> hello i just installed ubuntu but i cant connect to the internet, why isnt it working fine ?
<Israfel_> ubunthero, Wirelessly?
<jpapertowel> guys how do I use my system when I don't have sudo permissions and there's no root password?
<nothingspecial> insmod: http://www.mail-archive.com/arch@archlinux.org/msg04963.html <Myrtti> is correct
<Israfel_> jpapertowel, When you first installed Ubuntu, that first account should have sudo priveledges
<insmod> <nothingspecial>my way works as well\
<pgpkeys> nothingspecial: we all know insmod is wrong and myrtti is correct. let it go
<stanman246> hi in here, has anyone got ifolder working on lucid?
<ubunthero> Israfel_: uhhh?? welll semi wireless, i have plugged it in the power network of my home
<pgpkeys> insmod: you're lucky it works
<insmod> idiots
<jpapertowel> well it didn't come with sudo priveleges, I used the option to create a root account w/ password (and apparently the password was ignored)
<llutz> singular pls
<israfel> ubunthero, So you run it through a wired signal you run through the power outlets?
<shcherbak> jpapertowel: boot in resque more, drop to root
<pgpkeys> insmod: I've been using linux since 1994, moved over from SLS when Patrick started Slackware so you know what? You can say or think what you want, but you're wrong and thats the end of it
<pgpkeys> move along
<jpapertowel> shcherbak: how do I boot into rescue mode when grub is skipped
<HHabib> pgpkeys: since 1994 wow good grief man.
<pgpkeys> christ
<shcherbak> jpapertowel: what ubuntu are you running. for grub hold shift
<ubunthero> israfel: yes thats true
<sunny1> I get "WARNING: eth0: no IPv4 address assigned"...could that create slow Internet issues?
<Pokit> Hey all, I have a synaptic pad for my laptop on which i just installed ubuntu.  I'm trying to get multi gestures to work with the touchpad,but the cursor freaks out when i put more than 1 finger on the touchpad
<Protocol84> hold shift?
<insmod> <pgpkeys>yu keep thinkin that biddy
<jpapertowel> thank you! that solves everything...damn needs to be a line when you boot up clearly stating to hold shift for grub menu
<Myrtti> back to the normal programming of helping others without breaking their system, being civil and polite and professional, folks!
<pgpkeys> insmod: what specifically do the graphical sudo apps do that the command line version does not?
<israfel> ubunthero, Is that handled via the hardware, or was it an application? Because if it's being treated like an ethernet cable, it should just work. Unless you need to log in through a proxy or something similar.
<slim_charles> can someone help me with sound problems in ubuntu?
<insmod> <pgpkeys>bugger off
<insmod> <pgpkeys> more control in command line
<shcherbak> jpapertowel: make sure to add one user to admim group (sudoers)
<telmessos> nobody is playing football manager 2011 on ubuntu????
<ubunthero> israfel: by hardware i think.
<Myrtti> pgpkeys, insmod: both of you, just let it be for now
<slim_charles> I have NO sound at all in ubuntu currently
<methylenedioxy> ubunthero what's the name of the system you use? I've seen that technology but never tried it
<ubunthero> methylenedioxy: uhhmm i dunno its build in the wall
<pgpkeys> insmod: yeah see? If you had half the brain in your head you would know that it specifically handles the problem of how to access root priviledges without requiring giving root access to the X11 session AS root
<insmod> <slim_charles>run alsamixer and see if it's muted
<israfel> ubunthero, What's your network like? Has a router, proxy, modem, etc.
<Myrtti> pgpkeys: please.
<pgpkeys> myrtti: ok
<slim_charles> insmod, no SOUND at all. alsamixer doesnt work
<stanman246> ifolder anyone?
<slim_charles> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Protocol84> oh he may mean it is an ethernet cable in a faceplate like a wall plug is
<ubunthero> router poweroutlet in , power outlet out , pc
<insmod> <pgpkeys> gui is gay if you don't know command then that's your prob
<Pokit> I'm using Maverick and im having problems with getting multitouch gestures to work.  Anyone familiar enough to help me out?  I've tried configuring some files, but my cursor still bounces all over the place when i put more than 1 finger on the touchpad
<Myrtti> insmod: Could you please drop it already?
<methylenedioxy> nah I think it's one of those weird powerplug systems
<SergeyIT> slim_charles, install it
<chandrageetha> hi Miia Ranta, i have installed sun java6. earlier i had open java. which is better? or will it make any probs
<insmod> <Myrtti>i did he keeps yappin
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im doing: rsync -zxhvr --progress --rsh='ssh ' 192.168.0.2:/mnt/Data/test/ /mnt/Data/test/   its copying the files ok, but for some reason its putting them in /mnt/Data/test/test (ie making a new directory within the desintation directory) can i stop this somehow?
<methylenedioxy> but if it's wired into his house I'm not sure what to search for :/
<slim_charles> SergeyIT,  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Protocol84> I've neber heard of one of those powerplugs bein build into the wall
<slim_charles> SergeyIT, E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<Myrtti> chandrageetha: thanks for using my full name, however it means nothing in IRC, please use my nickname so I'll be properly hilighted.
<Myrtti> chandrageetha: if you want your stuff to be crossplatform compatible, you'll probably want sun java.
<Protocol84> if it is wired into the wall it should be regular ethernet
<ubunthero> ohh it worked
<ubunthero> thanx
<ubunthero> bye
<methylenedioxy> haha the world will never know
<israfel> ubunthero, System > Administration > Network Tools. Does it show a dropdown menu with eth0?
<Protocol84> gaaahhh!!!
<Sped> hello all
<Raymond> Hi All, when I boot Ubuntu 10, I get the error "An error occurred while mounting /" and 2 options, S to Skip Mounting and M for manual recovery. If I skip, I get the message "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet" and then S and M options again. I have booted from a install CD and scanned the HDD - No errors and it also boots up with the boot CD
<slim_charles> Basically when i open the sound configure app i see no sound cards there
<SergeyIT> slim_charles, alsa-utils
<chandrageetha> yes. i need the same. now would you pls help me Myrtti, i cannot see the output window from running netbeans IDE
<Sped> do i have anyone's attn?
<methylenedioxy> also the command is alsamixer
<methylenedioxy> Sped you do, but no idea, sorry :/
<slim_charles> SergeyIT, Reading state information... Done
<slim_charles> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<slim_charles> alsa-utils set to manually installed.
<Sped> hey eberybody
<Sped> no idea on whaT?
<Sped> i haven't asked a question.
<falstaff> I have re-installed ubuntu 10.04 and the movie player and openshot don't work,
<SergeyIT> slim_charles, (
<Sped> i am actually going to be installing a dual boot 10.04 on my dell mini 10v soon...
<Pokit> sped,  just ask the question
<Sped> i don't have a question.
<chandrageetha> when i run it, simply says HelloWorld
<chandrageetha> BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds). and no output window
<israfel> falstaff, I install VLC and use that instead.
<slim_charles> SergeyIT, i just got done using the Alsa upgrade script to to see if it would solve anything
<Pokit> sped, oh lol
<slim_charles> same as before
<chandrageetha> where i gone mistake?
<slim_charles> i would REALLY HATE to have to reinstall
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: that is the output
<Sped> i'm here for fun.
<Sped> kinda.
<Myrtti> Sped: if you want to chat with the friendly community of Ubuntu, please join #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<slim_charles> i even did recompiling of drivers and the whole alsa manually
<slim_charles> still nothing
<Sped> this is like the second time i've ever irc'd...
<Sped> oh ok.
<Pokit> sped, are you familiar with setting up multi-touch gestures in maverick?
<Sped> no no i am not pokit.
<falstaff> israfel, is that using apt-get install vcl ???
<Pokit> ok :/
<chandrageetha> but it should display the output of the command System.out.println(¨Hello World¨), no?
<Sped> thanks myrtti... i'll be out of your hair now.
<HHabib> falstaff: Israfel left.
<Sped> <bows out>
<telmessos> anybody playing football manager 2011 on Ubuntu using Wine ????
<methylenedioxy> slim_charles what chipset?
<Pokit> Anyone familiar with multitouch gestuers? I've got a synaptic touch pad that DOES sense multitouch, but i can't get it to work in maverick.
<chandrageetha> in a terminal?
<SergeyIT> slim_charles, then u know more then me
<falstaff> what is vcl?
<slim_charles> methylenedioxy, i think its ATI sbx00
<Raymond> OK, seeing that it appears that no one can help, if I create a startup disk off one of my systems that does work and re-install, will it overwrite my settings and files or is this a valid system repair option?
<methylenedioxy> that looks like the southbridge
<shcherbak> falstaff: vnc or vlc
<chandrageetha> ok. will do with that. any way thank a lot all of you for spending your glorious time for me
<beginner> please can anyone help me with configuration of RIS server
<chandrageetha> bye, prayers for you
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: nope look in the middle of this page
<slim_charles> methylenedioxy, lspci |grep Audio
<slim_charles> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<beginner> please can anyone help me with configuration of RIS server
<birtan> hi sacarlson do you remember me
<methylenedioxy> ahh hda yuck
<Myrtti> beginner: please have patience
<slim_charles> i also have
<methylenedioxy> I've had to recompile to get that working also
<slim_charles> 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF104 High Definition Audio Controller
<methylenedioxy> ?
<chandrageetha> hi iTaylor57, what did you mean, please make it clear, pls
<slim_charles> thing is i cant get none of them to show up
<rs0832> Raymond: did you use separate partitions for the mountpoints?
<methylenedioxy> Is the latter an external card?
<slim_charles> im not sure
<methylenedioxy> err pcie I mean
<slim_charles> i think
<slim_charles> its the videocards
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: nope look in the middle of this page  http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/getStarted/cupojava/netbeans.html#netbeans-2d
<slim_charles> hd
<slim_charles> output
<methylenedioxy> Which do you use?
<slim_charles> yah it has to be
<slim_charles> everything used to work b4 last night
<slim_charles> i went to sleep
<itaylor57> chandrageetha: the output should look like the middle picture containing the string Hello World
<slim_charles> turned it on
<slim_charles> and boom
<methylenedioxy> oh
<slim_charles> no soun controller on top right
<slim_charles> nothing
<Raymond> rs0832: Hi rs0832, I do have 2 partitions on the HDD. One for the re-install software from the manufacturer and the other for Ubuntu.
<sunny1> Anyone have any clue what port ubuntu uses for non-browser based connections?
<chandrageetha> the output???? yes. thank you itaykir57, now i got the clear idea that it is so. thanks a lot, may god bless you
<chandrageetha> bye all
<methylenedioxy> Have you got snd_intel_hda in your lsmod?
<slim_charles> i think some updates were done before  restart
<shcherbak> sunny1: netstat
<slim_charles> lsmod | grep snd
<slim_charles> snd_page_alloc          7120  0
<sunny1> I.e. api hits to twitter - Does it go through same port as firefox or is there a separate port for that...am I even making sense
<slim_charles> doesnt look like it
<rs0832> Raymond: did you do a fresh install or did it work before?
<itaylor57> how do you send a message to an op that is offline?
<methylenedioxy> You can try loading it but my memory of what I had to do to fix my issues is fuzzy
<slim_charles> i think i tried to manually load but to no effect
<Myrtti> itaylor57: with memoserv?
<slim_charles> theres nothing under the alsa folder
<Raymond> It worked before, I installed V9 originally about 18 months ago and have not had any problems until now. I get the same results regardless of which version I use (i.e. at boot time, I have the last 4 versions available)
<slim_charles> even though i installed
<itaylor57> Myrtti: thanks forgot the comman
<Myrtti> itaylor57: or if it's about Ubuntu IRC channels you can always use the ops channel to see if others can help you
<falstaff> vlc gave me a message about insufficient resources and bad file allocation.
<methylenedioxy> slim_charles so the modules themselves are gone?
<slim_charles> looks like it i think
<slim_charles> here
<slim_charles> methylenedioxy, $ cat /proc/asound/version
<slim_charles> cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> slim_charles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itaylor57> Myrtti: naw I wated to let Gnea know I resolved the net beans problem
<its-me-again> Hi all   how do i rip cds in rhythembox i dont know how to ger plugin for that
<Myrtti> itaylor57: oh, he's not an op ;-)
<Raymond> rs0832: It worked before, I installed V9 originally about 18 months ago and have not had any problems until now. I get the same results regardless of which version I use (i.e. at boot time, I have the last 4 versions available)
<sunny1> shcherbak: Thanks, its running now...would having that specific port closed/blocked cause slowdowns (should it not completely accept the connections?)
<falstaff> what does  Major opcode of failed request:  132 (XVideo) mean and how do I fix it??
<slim_charles> $ cat /proc/asound/cards   cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<shcherbak> sunny1: netstat -tuep for all established connection, iftop to monitor it
<slim_charles> ^^
<itaylor57> Myrtti: I see that now
<methylenedioxy> hm
<rs0832> Raymond: probably some problem with the disk... 'disk drive is not ready'... did you check that the disk is not loose or something?
<itaylor57> Myrtti: been to long from IRC
<shcherbak> sunny1: it depense how badly is written software.
<methylenedioxy> slim_charles sorry, I've got nothing except maybe checking out the conf files of alsa-modules and rebuild it
<methylenedioxy> Maybe check out the bug tracker for alsa to see if there's some issue
<SergeyIT> slim_charles, it looks like the sound card is broken
<slim_charles> methylenedioxy,  is there wanyway i can find out which modules work?
<sunny1> shcherbak: I'm using rubygems, so I don't think its that, but I've had problems with any kind of api hit (twitter, paypal, facebook)
<slim_charles> then put them to kernel with modprobe snd-XXX
<slim_charles> SergeyIT,  uhm i dualboot and was in w7 and sound worked fine
<methylenedioxy> there are several modules aside from the specific one for the chipset
<methylenedioxy> snd_xxx
<rs0832> Raymond: do you have dual boot with windows or something?
<slim_charles> is there anyway
<slim_charles> i can PURGE all sound settings?
<slim_charles> and revert to older ones or to maintained ones for maverick?
<Raymond> rs0832: No I didn't (I'm using a laptop) and I also did a HDD check which came up clear... I've currently booted with another live CD and I am able to see the files on the HDD and look into each directory and open text files...
<falstaff> is there a forum for openshot
<Raymond> rs0832: Yes.
<slim_charles> Raymond, can you log in?
<shcherbak> sunny1: no idea, on way to test it on two own severs?
<rs0832> Raymond: does windows load then? or is it only ubuntu?
<Raymond> slim_charles: Where?
<Raymond> rs0832: I'll reboot and try...
<slim_charles> on your installation?
<rs0832> slim_charles: he cannot boot
<skepster> Hi, I have a 10.04 pc that I have disabled ipv6 on via /etc/default/grub -> ipv6.disable=1, (due to some plymouthd+ureadahead issues) but turns out I would like to have ipv6, yet removing it, and running update-grub doesn't seem to bring ipv6 back, anyone have any ideas?
<methylenedioxy> slim_charles maybe through apt, I'm not sure about that one :/ sorry
<slim_charles> methylenedioxy, hey thanks for you help
<hihihi100> i need help to create a launcher for FGRun
<Trashi> hi. i want to print a pdf document with the help of okular, but it doesnt start. what can i doo to fix?
<methylenedioxy> but IIRC there's a specific option in the conf for that driver, so it can definitely be problematic
<sunny1> shcherbak: I've tested it on a vps and it works fine, just my local one running 10.10
<hihihi100> what do I have to write in "command"?
<methylenedioxy> build conf*
<slim_charles> Raymond, what is your problem again? can you briefly explain?
<hihihi100> the path to the location of the executable file?
<Raymond> rs0832: Yes I can boot the windows partition.
<shcherbak> sunny1: puzzled
<AdvoWork> if df -h shows a dir mounted as:  //192.168.0.2/test$ 688G  347G  287G  55% /home/test      but ive now added new mounts on a diff ip to the same /home/test  how can i remove the old ones?  i did sudo mount -a but its kept the old ones, even though theyre now not in /etc/fstab :s
<Raymond> slim_charles: when I boot Ubuntu 10, I get the error "An error occurred while mounting /" and 2 options, S to Skip Mounting and M for manual recovery. If I skip, I get the message "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet" and then S and M options again.
<Jordan_U> Raymond: Have you tried running fsck?
<bimal4monto> hi
<Raymond> Jordan_U: no.. do this in a Manual recovery session?
<methylenedioxy> if it's a fresh install I would nuke it from orbit and run a consistency check on the install medium
<slim_charles> i think i had a similar problem
<slim_charles> but when i pressed S
<slim_charles> it went through
<slim_charles> and i was able to log in
<Jordan_U> Raymond: Yes, or from a LiveCD.
<sunny1> shcherbak: Likewise, thanks for your help
<slim_charles> Raymond, do you have any USB devices connected while booting?
<Raymond> rs0832: The windows recovery partition loads and I can also get to the "Manual recovery" mode via the HDD
<skepster> Hi, I have a 10.04 pc that I have disabled ipv6 on via /etc/default/grub -> ipv6.disable=1, (due to some plymouthd+ureadahead issues) but turns out I would like to have ipv6, yet removing it, and running update-grub doesn't seem to bring ipv6 back, anyone have any ideas?
<falstaff> I can't get my video applications to work ... vlc does't work -- openshot wont work and movie player won't work.
<rs0832> Raymond: then either your partition is not mounting or ubuntu is messed up.. did you do the fsck Jordan_U suggested?
<ilu-tg> hello all, i want to connect to a remote mac server via vnc.. and i tried vinagre and gtkvncviewer, but they both tell me "connection closed" as soon as i want to connect
<coz_> falstaff,  "wont work"   do they open  ?
<ilu-tg> what could that be?
<Raymond> rs0832: the recovery partition (Win) loads and I can boot into manual recovery mode via ubuntu, but not the normal GUI...
<methylenedioxy> Raymond are there any errors in the boot log?
<Raymond> rs0832: no, I was seeing if the recovery part worked and trying to type on a netbook keyboard instead of a full sized one is slowing me down in this chat.. I'll do it now...
<falstaff> coz_ they open but will not play videos
<coz_> falstaff,   ok do you have all of the codecs installed?
<rs0832> Raymond: ok
<coz_> falstaff,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> falstaff,   if you have sun java installed I would prefer you do this via  synaptic package manager
<falstaff> Coz_  Thank you
<SergeyIT> slim_charles, it looks like your case https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/85510
<coz_> falstaff,   well see if that remedies the problem  before you thank me :)
<Raymond> I'm executing the command now and it's in the throws of rebooting...
<slim_charles> SergeyIT, does it say anywhere there on how to fix?
<methylenedioxy> SergeyIT that would explain why recompiling the whole alsa set worked in the past for me !
<slim_charles> i see it marked as solved
<Raymond> slim_charles: No USB devices connected...
<Raymond> methylenedioxy: I haven't checked, I'm trying the other suggestions in the order they're coming at me..
<coz_> falstaff,   also ,, if you intend on playing dvds  you will need to run this command from the terminal        sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<methylenedioxy> Raymond no problem, was just curious
<Raymond> rs0832: & slim_charles same result on boot "An error occurred while mounting /"
<gccster> guys i have a directory with files and i want to chown -R owner_foo (if owner=foo2) is this possible ?
<d0ng> o.O
<rs0832> Raymond: i think that for some reason your ubuntu partition cannot be mounted... or it cannot identify the partition
<Raymond> methylenedioxy: no problems, valid comment I thought..
<slim_charles> Raymond, its important that you edit the file on the harddrive instead of the live cd one in memory
<slim_charles> liek you have to manyllu browse for it
<slim_charles> find it
<coz_> gccster,  I believe you should be able to as root usr
<slim_charles> then do the command with root privilege in the terminal
<Raymond> rs0832: I can read the HDD once the live CD boots
<rs0832> Raymond: yes but the installed ubuntu is having the problem mounting it
<methylenedioxy> is this a fresh installation?
<coz_> falstaff,  also you could install the w32codecs    do you have 32 or 64 bit system?
<itaylor57> gccster: sudo chmod -R
<rs0832> Raymond: others with your problem seemed to have found this as a solution: http://www.nyutech.com/2009/03/make-ubuntu-mount-partitions-and-drives.html
<LukeL> gccster you can find files that only match a specific owner using find
<LukeL> then with the exec action change ownership
<gccster> LukeL, well thats what i want
<gccster> is it possible to give me an example ?
<rs0832> Raymond: if that article is right, maybe it is mounting the wrong partition first and giving it the id of the partition that holds ubuntu
<LukeL> should be detailed in the man page, 'man find'
<rs0832> Raymond: so when booting using that partition's id, it is really reading the wrong one
<LukeL> gccster if you have troubles figuring it out i can help further
<Raymond> rs0832: I understand, I have checked and there is the '/tmp" directory (Via Live CD Boot) that is apparently missing...
<rs0832> Raymond: did you add any new disks or modify partitions?
<gccster> ok if you ever done this before u can tell me to save me time if not its ok ill rtfm ...:P
<LukeL> gccster no i havn't done this specific job before, sorry :P
<Raymond> rs0832: so I'll boot into manual recovery mode and follow those commands outlined there..
<Raymond> rs0832: No, it booted one day and then not the next :(
<rs0832> Raymond: yes if you can..
<sneiccolo> ciao rgazzi
<Raymond> rs0832: Going into manual recovery mode now...
<slim_charles> gccster, do u need this for a homework assignment? what are you trying to accomplish? writing a script i assume?
<ZeekL> hrmmm....odd...synaptic and update manager are segfaulting all of a sudden....
<rs0832> Raymond: ok... and which partition is your ubuntu on according to the grub entry?
<rs0832> Raymond: eg: sda1/sda2, etc
<Raymond> rs0832: /dev/sda6 is listed as Linux
<rufra> Good morning. I'm having problems installing Ubuntu. After the installation process ends I keep on getting kernel panic. I have been unable to boot after the install reboot. This is a copy of the kernel panic dialogue (i appologise for the work typos I was copying it late last night) http://paste.ubuntu.com/543122/
<Raymond> rs0832: 1 is Extended, 2 is W95 FAT32 (LBA), 5 Linux swap / Solaris and 6 is Linux
<rufra> rs0832: Good morning. I'm having problems installing Ubuntu. After the installation process ends I keep on getting kernel panic. I have been unable to boot after the install reboot. This is a copy of the kernel panic dialogue (i appologise for the work typos I was copying it late last night) http://paste.ubuntu.com/543122/
<rs0832> Raymond: ok
<rufra> rs0832: I think you tried to help me yesterday I thought it would be worthwhile updating you
<itaylor57> gccster: find <pathnametofile> -user foo -exec sudo -chmod user_foo '{}' \;
<rs0832> rufra: yes:)
<falstaff> coz_ I managed to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras and still videos won't play.
<methylenedioxy> falstaff even VLC?
<itaylor57> gccster: try -print to see if it gets the files you want
<coz_> falstaff,   mmm  which type of videos are these?  .avi   .ogg  ?
<rufra> rs0832: I tried reinstalling creating a new partition table.. Still no joy. I'm unable to boot after install.
<falstaff> mpeg
<Raymond> rs0832: Continue on with the link you gave me?
<gerst> rufra: it must be a grub issue
<falstaff> I will attempt VLC
<rs0832> Raymond: yes
<coz_> falstaff,    vlc should handle that well ..let me try one here hold on
<gerst> can you provide us with your grubs config file?
<Raymond> rs0832: OK
<rs0832> rufra: did you check the disc? (md5)
<ravenger> my laptop isnt detecting some keys which are required to enter the password
<rufra> gerst: here are my grubby settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543504/
<methylenedioxy> rs0832 that's what i was thinking
<ravenger> so how can i login
<ravenger> is there a way to change the password
<rufra> rs0832: I can't say I have, I've burnt a copy of 10.04 LTS but I can't get the live disk to boot..
<rs0832> methylenedioxy: you mean about rufra?
<methylenedioxy> try burning it at 2x or 4x
<Raymond> rs0832: Not working, "cannot create directory - read only file system
<methylenedioxy> rs0832 yeah
<falstaff> coz_ VLC doesn't work either
<methylenedioxy> falstaff weird..
<falstaff> I made the video with xvidcap
<coz_> falstaff,  mm mpegs are playing here with vlc....
<beginner> please can anyone help me with configuration of RIS server
<rs0832> Raymond: at which part?
<coz_> falstaff,   mm  that should also play
<buggyer> hi, i did a dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb but now the partition/disk isnt recognized anymore... what could i do, there are some data i need urgently... i thought i will ask here before i crash it all :)
<Raymond> rs0832: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<insmod> <ravenger>passwd
<coz_> falstaff,   si this 32 or 64 bit system?
<falstaff> I have been fighting this problem for days now and I even did a complete install (32 bit system)
<methylenedioxy> is it just that video?
<methylenedioxy> or ones you've made yourself?
<rs0832> rufra: in the paste of your grub config, change the set root'(hd0, msdos1)' to set root='(sda,msdos1)'
<falstaff> Hewlett Packard 900 mhz machine
<coz_> falstaff,   ok go here   http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/w32codecs.html   and at the bottom of the page  click the blue  i386  and download the w32codecs  then double click the package and install them
<Jordan_U> buggyer: Which disk isn't recognised anymore? How are you trying to access the disk?
<rs0832> Raymond:did it prompt you for the sudo pass?
<insmod> he is looking for porn -><methylenedioxy>
<methylenedioxy> :p I was just thinking it was a broken video rather than a systemic problem
<rufra> rs0832: Yep just did that... Still same kernel panic
<maco> insmod: thats not really an appropriate topic here
<AdvoWork> In my /etc/fstab i've got: 192.168.0.2:/mnt/Data/TEST/Files/ /home/test nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr   ive basically changed NAS servers, so the ip has changed, so removed the mount, but now when I do sudo mount -a its giving: failed, reason given by server: Permission denied   but both servers show the folder as being the same, any ideas please?
<insmod> <maco>what does :(){ :|:& };: ?
<rs0832> rufra: is your partition ext2 formatted?
<maco> !danger
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<rufra> rs0832: ext4
<Raymond> rs0832: no... When I executed the fsck command it implied that my clock was wrong.
<itaylor57> the wonders of regular expressions never cease to amaze me
<rs0832> rufra: is your then change the insmod ext2 to insmod ext4 and then try to boot
<coz_> Raymond,  clock wrong?  could be batter on motherboard
<coz_> Raymond,  battery rather
<rs0832> Raymond: can you write to it from live cd mode?
<maco> insmod: things you won't be doing again:  pasting dangerous commands into the channel....RIGHT?
<dexi> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble getting audio into my USB headset. It is recognized as being plugged in by ubuntu (10.04) but when i select it, i don't hear anything. My speakers work fine, btw.
<Raymond> coz_ how do I adjust the clock via the command line?
<rs0832> rufra: try this : Boot into a live cd and mount volume and then do something like this:
<rs0832> sudo update-initramfs -k all -u -b /mnt/sda1/boot
<insmod> <maco>fuck you
<AdvoWork> and my nas log shows: mountd[3694]: mount request denied from SERVER_Im_mounting_from  for /mnt/Data/TEST/Files   any suggestions please?
<Raymond> rs0832: I'll give it a go... Rebooting off live cd...
<rufra> rs0832: Ok. Still kernel panic. What's strange is that i reformatted the whole drive. Why would the partition still be called msdos1?
<shachaf> maco: There are surely more dangerous commands than that one. All it'll do in the worst case is crash your system or something like that. No data loss or anything, usually.
<rs0832> rufra" use the same live cd version as the installation
<jpds> shachaf: Denial-of-service.
<rrr> helow all open poeple...
<blackshirt> hello rrr
<falstaff> Coz_  the packages are installed, do I have to reboot my machine for them to take effect?
<rufra> rs0832: ok
<coz_> falstaff,  generally no...however  cant hurt if its not working....
<rrr> hey blackshirt.. im a new on ubuntu.. have any suggestion how to do effective thing in ubuntu as a photographer...
<falstaff> okay brb
<rs0832> rufra: no idea of that but it is not a problem... mine shows msdosx too but boots fine
<mohan1111> Is it safe and good for the laptop to run on AC power when the battery is fully charged?
<blackshirt> rrr: do you need image editor ??
<methylenedioxy> I think you should remove the battery when it's charged
<rufra> rs0832: fair enough. Booting into live cd now. Ill let you know once i've typed in the commands
<methylenedioxy> mohan1111 if nothing else because of the heat of the computer
<coz_> mohan1111,  I believe it should be fine.  the battery is essentially bypassed when using ac
 * pgpkeys runs his laptop all the time with the battery out
<rrr> yea.. i've try some.. including rawtherapee..
<rrr> i do a lot of raw processing..
<rrr> but its really quiet hard to do it in rawtherapee..
<coz_> rrr,    mypaint....pinita...gimp...inkscape...pencil  and agave
<coz_> rrr,  rather  pinta
<Myrtti> rrr: gimp has couple of raw plugins
<blackshirt> rrr: i don't have a lot of experience on image processing
<coz_> rrr,  oh  raw images
<rrr> yea.. for raw images..
<mohan1111> coz_: methylenedioxy Thanks for the advice!
<rrr> nothin satisfy me yet..
<rrr> any suggestion..
<rs0832> mohan1111: that would be better answered by your hardware guide if you got one with the laptop(some can get damaged, others are more resilient- cause of new features and stuff) but the general is batteries get damaged when you do that
<Myrtti> rrr: there's also rawstudio
<coz_> rrr,    http://darrenyates.com.au/2009/02/10-free-raw-image-tools-for-linux/705
<itaylor57> rrr: check CPAN for perl modules
<mohan1111> rs0832: Ok. thanks, I will check
<coz_> rrr,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2480377
<rrr> okey Myrtti.. tq .. ill try that...  tq for coz_ to...
<rs0832> mohan1111: :)
<rrr> itaylor57 what is perl modules?
<zetheroo> ok It could just be me ... but isn't Flash just getting worse and worse in Ubuntu!? My browser is freezing up so much in the last couple months ...
<coz_> rrr, if you google    ubuntu raw image edition  you should a few hits worth looking at
<rs0832> zetheroo: i have the latest version .. it works fine so far
<zetheroo> I have been using Ubuntu since 2006 and it's never been this poor
<zetheroo> rs0832: yeah? also got the latest here ...
<methylenedioxy> zetheroo any kinds of flash files in particular or in general?
<itaylor57> rrr: nevermind, I roll my own, you are looking for entire package
<jrib> zetheroo: what architecture are you using?
<rocket16> Even after cleaning the system, after installing and removing several apps (for testing each), my system has slowed down considerably. I tried bleachbit, Ubuntu tweak, manual cache cleaning and everything, but still it isn't as fast as it was when I installed it (and I have removed many apps with their lightweight counterparts, and have disabled all fancy effects). Any help?
<rs0832> zetheroo: maybe you can try a different browser
<rrr> okey thank u all.. Ill try your suggestions...
<zetheroo>  jrib: 32bit I thinkj
<rrr> i hope i can do everything in ubuntu.. just like u all..
<jrib> zetheroo: run « uname -m » and find out
<zetheroo> rs0832: same thing in Chromium
<zetheroo> 2.6.35-24-generic
<jrib> zetheroo: this is not the result of « uname -m »
<zetheroo> methylenedioxy: no .. even having a Cnet page open will cause issues
<Raymond> rs0832: Yes, I can make directories.... I'll let you know how I go...
<rs0832> zetheroo: does it happen while watching videos or playing games or flash apps
<zetheroo> i686
<rs0832> Raymond: ok good luck:)
<methylenedioxy> maybe too much junk stored in the cache?
<rs0832> zetheroo: thats 64 bit
<rs0832> zetheroo: i think
<zetheroo> rs0832: anything ... sometimes it will work great on YouTube ... and then if another tab is opened with flash stuff it causes issues
<itaylor57> I am on 10.10 64bit so I try to avoid flash videos myself
<methylenedioxy> oh
<rs0832> zetheroo: ok... do you have good ram? atleast 1 gb?
<sgo11> Hi, If I have a central server with a public IP. PersonA has a PC_A behind a NAT. how can another personB download a file which is on PC_A? assume PC_A doesn't have access to his router/firewall. thanks.
<zetheroo> jrib: i686
<jrib> zetheroo: ok, never mind then
<zetheroo> rs0832: yeah ... 2
<casperfoo> zetheroo: this is Firefox you're using?
<jrib> sparkiezzz: personA could scp it to personB?
<rufra> rs0832: can't do what you asked. here's a copy of the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543513/
<zetheroo> rs0832: I have been using this machine for the last 2 years with nothing but Ubuntu on it ... and I have never seen it act like this
<jrib> sgo11: personA could scp it to personB?
<zetheroo> casperfoo: FF ... Chromium
<falstaff> I can't get anything to work ... I even tried ffmplay and it wouldn't work.
<casperfoo> zetheroo: it is slow in both browers?
<rs0832> zetheroo: try cleaning your cache like methylenedioxy suggested earlier
<methylenedioxy> falstaff is this problem for all videos that you've tried?
<sgo11> jrib, ^_^ personB is just any users. they may run windows. scp won't work.
<methylenedioxy> a problem*
<zetheroo> casperfoo: it's not that it's "slow" per se .. more that it freezes from time to time and greys out for a bit ... then comes back to life ... but only if there is something Flash going on
<falstaff> I have only tried one ...
<rs0832> rufra, what about the insmod ext2 part.. did you try that?
<slim_charles> u using 32 bit or 64 bit?
<methylenedioxy> Try one that you haven't made yourself
<falstaff> I will get another to test.
<rufra> rs0832: yep i got kernel panic
<falstaff> okay!
<rs0832> rufra: hmm
<sunny1> I'm having huge packet loss using wireless, can anyone help?
<casperfoo> zetheroo: weird, I'd say clear the cache, try a fresh Firefox profile, move the profile to a ramdisk
<sunny1> Its running at around 70%, which I assume is terrible
<rufra> rs0832: i know! its annoying. I don't think I'm being too inept. At least I hope
<sgo11> I am thinking if it's possible that personB can directly establish a connection to PC_A by the use of a central server.
<rs0832> rufra: do you have dual boot with windows or something?
<methylenedioxy> yeah, youtube runs fine even on my netbook, though I block any flash ads
<zetheroo> casperfoo: I already tried clearing the cache .. .I'll try renewing the profile ... though that should not be the issue since it also happens in Chromium
<Raymond> rs0832: my fstab looks nothing like the one on the web site you sent.. Could it be the one from the live cd?
<rufra> rs0832: nope deleted the windows partition. I'm using an extra laptop to stay o IRC
<rs0832> rufra: no not annoying or inept :) ... i used hmmm just to say hold on.. let me see :)
<casperfoo> zetheroo: that'd seem to indicate it wasn't the particular browser, I agree; could be a Flash regression
<jrib> sgo11: so there are 3 computers involved?
<sgo11> jrib, yeah. PC_A behind a NAT. PC_B behind another NAT. A central server with a public IP.
<rs0832> Raymond: what is the path you are opening it from?
<jrib> sgo11: ah, then you could use ssh tunneling
<itaylor57> there is a 64bit flash plugin PPA, but I haven't tried it
<jrib> sgo11: see -L and -R of the ssh command
<casperfoo> sgo11: what protocol do you want to use?  HTTP?  SSH?  FTP?  I think you just need to serve that up on PC_A and setup port forwarding
<rs0832> rufra: you said you deleted the windows partition... did you install windows first? i mean at the beginning, when you got the hd/computer?
<jrib> sgo11: sorry, I mean "forwarding", not "tunneling" it looks like
<Guest18769> hello. I'm having trouble trying to listen to internet radio stations that use mms protocol. I've already installed all gstramer plugins and libmms. Does anyone know how to solve this? Thanks.
<sgo11> jrib, I am thinking about it. but I don't know how ssh tunneling performs if there are thousands of clients.
<Raymond> rs0832: "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" is the entire line, if the info isn't there, how do I pull it up?
<methylenedioxy> Guest18769 this is only a bandaid but will VLC play the stream?
<jrib> sgo11: you would just forward port WHATEVER on the public ip computer to personA.  Then personB would connect to public_ip:WHATEVER
<rufra> rs0832: windows came preinstalled... I wanted out into linux
<casperfoo> sgo11: sounds like you need a web server to me to allow all these clients to download files
<jrib> sgo11: I don't know how it performs.  There's probably some way to do it without using ssh but I'm not aware of it
<rs0832> Raymond: you have to mount the drive and load the fstab from that drive
<rs0832> rufra: are you installing ubuntu on the (formerly) windows partition?
<fr34k3d> cant play wmv files on my ubuntu lucid 10.04...
<Guest18769> methylenedioxy: vlc can't play it neither...
<rs0832> rufra: if you did not, then install it on that drive
<rs0832> rufra: *partition
<fr34k3d> solution ?? i had installed win32 codecs
<tushar> hi
<rufra> rs0832: yes I guess so. Like i said when I did the latest reinstall yesterday I formatted the drive and created 2 partitions: here's a copy of my fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543518
<methylenedioxy> Guest18769 do you mind linking me to the stream? (in PM)
<tushar> i m new user of ubuntu
<rufra> rs0832: I created a new partition directory when i last installed
<fr34k3d> cant play wmv files on my ubuntu lucid 10.04...
<shcherbak> tushar: i guess, welcome
<Guest18769> methylenedioxy: ok
<shcherbak> fr34k3d: mplayer file to see output
<Trashi> hi. i want to print a pdf document with the help of okular, but it doesnt start. what can i doo to fix?
<rs0832> rufra: is the solaris installation booting?
<rufra> rs0832: how do i Check that?
<rs0832> rufra: dont you have a boot menu entry for that?
<fr34k3d> i used mplayer ....smplayer
<sgo11> casperfoo, thanks for reply. sorry I was just away. I assume PCs don't have access to their router/firewall. so PC_A to setup port forwarding on router/firewall won't work. jrib suggests ssh port forwarding should work. but I don't know the performance.
<fr34k3d> both of them didnt work
<Raymond> rs0832: I've modified it, but it is a read only file so I can't overwrite it.
<shcherbak> Trashi: what can you print ubuntu-test-page, self-test-page, text files from gedit, from growser?
<jrib> sgo11: try #openssh to ask about performance?
<rufra> rs0832: nope: boot opts only linux, linux(recovery) memtest and a different memtest
<Trashi> shcherbak: it works all... except printing pdf's
<rs0832> rufra: do you need any data that is there on the disk?
<rs0832> Raymond: did you do it as root?
<rufra> rs0832: nope, new office comp. Nothing matters just getting it running
<rs0832> rufra: then try changing the structure
<falstaff> progress!  Some videos are playing .avi seems to work but many mpegs still won't and openshot is still non functional.
<shcherbak> Trashi: you could try evince. some self made one page pdf too.
<aditia_> hello guys
<sgo11> jrib, thanks for the reply. If the central server do port forwarding for PC_A and PC_B, will it also handle all the traffic? if I transfer files from A to B, will the files transfer from A directly to B? or Will the files transfer from A to central server, and then from central server to B? thanks.
<rs0832> rufra: make only one partition if you can, format it to ext4 and reinstall
<rufra> rs0832: how so? (I just updated the kernel, let me reboot and see if it works)
<jrib> sgo11: the latter
<aditia_> how can I put pytask to system tray?
<Trashi> shcherbak: i did ... okular doesnt print ... doesnt matter its a selfmade pdf, or s.th. similar
<rs0832> rufra: k
<Raymond> rs0832: probably not, I used the file browser to mount and open the file.. How do I open it as root?
<sgo11> jrib, that will add too much overhead to the central server.
<rs0832> Raymond: cd to the file and sudo gedit fstab
<casperfoo> sgo11: I don't really understand your problem I guess, maybe you could explain more of your goal
<shcherbak> Trashi: then evince
<Trashi> evince what?
<shcherbak> Trashi: are you gnome?
<Trashi> no kde
<maco> Trashi: okular for kde
<rs0832> Thrashi: you can try running it from a terminal... it should give you an output of any errors
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | rs0832
<rs0832> Trashi: you can try running it from a terminal... it should give you an output of any errors
<ubottu> rs0832: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<maco> Trashi: oh wait doesnt print? thats odd...
<maco> Trashi: is your printer setup in systemsettings?
<jrib> sgo11: well the optimal solution would be to get access to the router/firewall
<rs0832> Jordan_U: thanks
<shcherbak> Trashi: try xpdf, it should print anything
<Jordan_U> rs0832: You're welcome.
<Trashi> hm ok ill try another program
<rufra> rs0832:ok just booted after new kernel install... No joy. Now my boot menu is linux 2.6.35-23-generic (normal and recovery) 2.6.35-22-generic (normal and recovery) memtest(86+) and memtest86+, serial console 115200
<shcherbak> Trashi: can you print to file with okular?
<rs0832> Raymond: use gksudo instead of sudo
<Trashi> shcherbak: yes
<rs0832> rufra: what puzzles me is the swap/solaris part in your fdisk -l output
<sgo11> casperfoo, ok. thanks for the attention. Our company want to solve the problem by transfering files between two different NAT. We have a central server with public IP. If PC_A and PC_B under two different NAT, somehow, we want PC_A and PC_B can access their shared files directly. The best concept I can think is this: PC_A tells the central server its IP and ports. PC_B asks PC_A's IP and ports. and then PC_B directly access PC_A.
<rufra> rs0832: strange. So you reckon reinstall again then?
<rs0832> rufra: yes and redo all the partitions. including formatting
<casperfoo> sgo11: and you want this to happen in some sort of dynamic fashion?  i.e. new PCs join these separate networks
<rufra> rs0832: ok, booting into live cd again! Would you mind going through the menus with me so there are no cock ups on my side?
<Jordan_U> rs0832: rufra: It's normal for a swap partition to show up in fdisk as swap/solaris, they share the same msdos partition type.
<rs0832> rufra: sure
<sgo11> jrib, customers and normal users won't understand what router/firewall is. they maybe even't don't know their router admin username or password. :)
<rs0832> Jordan_U: ahh ok
<Jordan_U> rs0832: rufra: Use "sudo blkid" for a better idea of what's actually on each partition.
<sgo11> casperfoo, yeah, that's cool. It's good PC_A can access PC_B directly in the end. I don't want to add too much overhead to the server.
<shcherbak> Trashi: reinstaling printer is one option, "scaling down" pdf another, uot of expirince know that some pdfs seems to be unprintable with common software. there is cli cups utility it may give you hint whats wrong.
<rufra> Jordan_U rs0832: ok Ill get the terminal up again gimme a sec
<casperfoo> sgo11: how are the two computers supposed to initially setup the connection?  will the PC_B know the public IP and a port it can contact PC_A on?
<dragonkeeper> Ubuntu 10.10     -   can someone help me with this error  ?  http://pastebin.com/5wZxK7Vx
<sgo11> casperfoo, well. that is the problem I am trying to solve. I don't know.
<army> hi ,guys
<Caelum> I installed ubuntu on my flash drive, managed to boot it, but now it's stuck on the Ubuntu boot screen with the red dots and not doing anything :(
<army> @caelum install it agian?
<Caelum> I doubt that would help
<Raymond> rs0832: I tried mounting it with the mount command and get an "already mounted or busy" error but I still can't change into that directory...
<rooks> dragonkeeper, dmesg | grep bttv  ?
<rs0832> Caelum: press ctrl alt f1 to check for errors
<sgo11> casperfoo, the concept should work. like bittorrent, peers download files directly from other peers.
<Caelum> rs0832: I tried that, it won't let me
<shcherbak> Caelum: Alt-Ctrl-F1?
<dragonkeeper> rooks ... seems to of done nothing ?
<casperfoo> sgo11: yeah, the tracker facilitates all of that
<rs0832> Raymond: try using the disk utility (system>administration)
<Caelum> rs0832: I guess I can boot the live cd, mount it and check the logs?
<rufra> Jordan_U: rs0832: here's the output from blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/543527/
<rooks> dragonkeeper, k,  dmesg | grep -i tv  ?
<rs0832> Caelum: you can try that
<sgo11> casperfoo, yeah, but I don't know how I can use of the tracker facilitates.
<dragonkeeper> rooks ... seems to of done nothing again
<casperfoo> sgo11: you'll need to design a way for the setup to happen... e.g. a matchmaking of some sort, at least to establish the IP/port for PC_B to get to PC_A on, then it's just a matter of a port forward to a web server or something running on PC_A (one of many options)
<AdvoWork> i know i can do ls -all for example to get file info, but how can i do it for a single file?
<rooks> dragonkeeper, hmm.. "modprobe bttv"  and then lanuch tvtime?
<Caelum> rs0832: was I supposed to install grub on the drive or the partition? maybe it didn't really boot
<rufra> Jordan_U: rs0832: Is the UUID given by blkid meant to match the one in my grub? because as you might see in here http://paste.ubuntu.com/543504/ they dont
<rs0832> Caelum: i think it needs to boot in order to show the screen with the red dots :)(
<dragonkeeper> rooks .. still nothing
<rs0832> rufra: yes
<filsuf> ubuntu is like a pregnant granny!! ... bloated and slow
<sgo11> casperfoo, any existing project/tools/protocols I can use of, instead of building it from scratch? it will be too much work.
<dnivra> AdvoWork, ls -all <filename>
<casperfoo> spope: you could consider setting up a tracker on the central server and web server there listing the torrents, then PC_A seeds, PC_B uses the website on the central server to download torrent files and talk to the tracker
<rs0832> rufra: the uuid should always be the same(it is a unique id)
<rooks> dragonkeeper, k still nothing on,  dmesg | grep -i tv  ?
<Caelum> rs0832: I see
<rufra> rs0832: so could that be the issue?
<Jordan_U> rufra: Yes. Very odd that thay don't match.
<dragonkeeper> rooks  [159912.174911] bttv: driver version 0.9.18 loaded
<dragonkeeper> [159912.174913] bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture
<rs0832> Caelum: my guess is it is gotten stuck like a lag
<casperfoo> sgo11: the key there is the central server being able to act as a kind of directory service; you could leverage a lot from BitTorrent; I don't have any other ideas at the moment sorry
<rufra> Jordan_U: rs0832: Shall I get out of the live cd and see if tinkering with the grub a bit more helps?
<rooks> dragonkeeper,  hmm... strange..
<rs0832> Caelum: better to have grub on the partition
<army> where r u come from?
<sgo11> casperfoo, maybe, we just build a bittorrent server? any good open source bittorrent server/tracker you can suggest to build under ubuntu? thanks.
<rs0832> Jordan_U: can you make anything of the /dev/loop0? (reference to rufra's problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/543527/)
<casperfoo> sgo11: never tried setting one up but I'm sure they're out there, probably even one that integrates with a website automatically
<Munger> Hello. Does anyone here have any experience setting up touchscreen monitors with Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> rs0832: That's part of the liveCD environment (loop mounted squashfs file).
<sgo11> casperfoo, let's google it again. I haven't found a good one. thanks for the help.
<rs0832> Jordan_U: ok.. i had never heard of that
<rufra> Jordan_U rs0832: I'll mount  the drive and check I haven't made a mistake from the  grub.cfg
<AdvoWork> is there a way to get the number(ie 777) from a file, for its permission?
<rooks> dragonkeeper, mine tuner responds with http://pastebin.com/zGiFVepT
<army> 1443 persons,oh ,my god!
<rs0832> rufra: ok
<Jordan_U> Callum__: rs0832: The recommendation of the grub developers is to never instsall grub to a partition, always to the drive (mbr+embedded area).
<dragonkeeper> rooks  hmm ill try reinstall tvtime
<Caelum> rs0832: I can ping it
<Callum__> ...........
<dnivra> !chmod | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Callum__> why does everyone get me mixed up with everyone else? =P
<rs0832> Jordan_U: yep sorry about that.. my bad
<Jordan_U> rs0832: np :)
<rs0832> Jordan_U: :)
<Caelum> Callum__: that happens to me too :)
<Callum__> honestly, can't you guys read named properly? lol
<rs0832> Raymond: any progress?
<Raymond> rs0832: It shows as mounted (I'm using a netbook version of Ubuntu 9, the only one I had handy)
<Callum__> names*
<dragonkeeper> rook   seems it wont find a driver
<dragonkeeper> rook  it has worked before :S
<rufra> rs0832: Jordan_U: Sorry UUID does match. That grub is from the previous time I installed. I assume there was a new UUIC allocated when I reinstalled and formatted. However it does say insmod ext2 when it should read insmod ext4
<rs0832> Raymond: sorry what shows as mounted?
<gabi__> dd
<Jordan_U> rufra: grub's "ext2" module handles ext2,3,4.
<Callum__> Caelum: I bet you have your buzzer going off as much as I do then
<Callum__> hate*
<Callum__> ugh, typoing too much, need to sleep
<rs0832> rufra: it is ok that it shows ext2
<rufra> rs0832: Jordan_U: dont take my word for it here's a copy of the grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/543531/
<Raymond> rs0832: the partition that I am trying to edit the file on.
<rufra> rs0832: Jordan_U: ok then. Well still no idea as to how to make this boot/
<rs0832> Raymond :  then cant you access it? from 'computer' ?
<methylenedioxy> rufra is this is a fresh installation from a LiveCD you burned?
<rufra> methylenedioxy: Yes, I am unable to boot after install keep on getting kernel panic. it reads something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543122/ (minus a few typos on my part)
<rs0832> rufra: try separate partitions for the mountpoints during reinstall
<dnivra> i have a suspend/hibernate problem-my system manages to suspend/hibernate properly but when i try to resume, the system restarts instead. what could possibly be wrong? it used to work fine in earlier version of ubuntu i had. just doesn't work in 10.10. i'm running 64bit.
<rufra> rs0832: ok so lets do the reinstall then,
<Raymond> rs0832: I don't have a "Computer" like in regular Ubuntu, I can see and open the file via the file browser, but if I try to save, it won't due to the read only
<rufra> rs0832: got the installer running, selected use internet, and install third party softw.
<rs0832> Raymond: try opening the browser using gksudo nautilus in a terminal
<Munger> Does anyone here use a touchscreen monitor?
<rs0832> rufra: 10.10 desktop?
<army> why my qq interupt frequently
<rufra> rs0832: shall i specify partitions manually then? yes 10.10 desktop
<rs0832> rufra: yes
<rufra> rs0832: ok so what now? new part table?
<rs0832> rufra: delete any existing ones
<Raymond> rs0832: Eel-CRITICAL - no user shares available
<rs0832> Raymond: o.o
<rs0832> Raymond: didnt the gksudo gedit work then?
<rufra> rs0832: ok, done
<rs0832> rufra: how many partitions did you make? and what type?
<rufra> rs0832: now add one partition and a swap area? or just the partition?
<rufra> I havent made any yet
<Raymond> rs0832: no, not able to get there via the CLI
<rufra> rs0832: any recommendations?
<army> a swap is needed
<rs0832> Raymond: i'd recommend 1 ext4 for / and a swap.. swap can be around 1-2 gb
<rs0832> Raymond: srry :)
<tim> Anyone know how to get a Droid Incredible to connect as a drive or use with Rhythmbox??
<army> 1G is  enough
<rs0832> rufra: i'd recommend 1 ext4 for / and a swap.. swap can be around 1-2 gb
<rs0832> Raymond: you are trying to edit fstab right?
<Raymond> rs0832: Yes
<rufra> rs0832: ok so here it is: 1 ext4 formatted primary partition and a 2 gig swap area
<rs0832> Raymond: hmm...
<rs0832> rufra: ok then proceed
<rufra> rs0832: boot loader installed in /dev/sda etc
<rs0832> rufra: ??
<rufra> rs0832: sorry /dev/sda1
<Raymond> rs0832: Thanks for your efforts, I'll call it a night for now and let you concentrate on the others here.. I'll be back again when I have a Ubuntu 10 live CD
<rufra> rs0832: actually no.
<rs0832> Raymond: ok :) sorry
<shaggy2> I need help please, I have ubuntu 10.10 running LAMP and also installed vsftpd, I have created a user and home directory, I have chmod 0777 on the home dir of that user, also checked the chown is that of the user and group, yyet when logged in using filezilla and trying to upload a file I get 550 Permission denied.
<rufra> rs0832: giving me error that no root is specified
<rs0832> rufra: you have to set a mount point for /
<rufra> rs0832: yep just realised :)
<Raymond> rs0832: Don't be sorry, next time you'll be able to get it going for me :) - Thanks and bye till later..
<rufra> rs0832: a mount pt for the swap?
<acemtp> hello, i have this error when trying to install php5-curl on 7.10   php5-curl: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.3-1ubuntu6) but 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.4 is to be installed
<rufra> rs0832: or just leave it blank?
<rufra> rs0832: urg nvm
<rufra> rs0832: im being moronic
<rs0832> Raymond: sorry i couldnt help you... i didnt get enough sleep so m not concentrated today :)
<rs0832> Raymond: bye .. good luck :)
<shaggy2> I need help please, I have ubuntu 10.10 running LAMP and also installed vsftpd, I have created a user and home directory, I have chmod 0777 on the home dir of that user, also checked the chown is that of the user and group, yyet when logged in using filezilla and trying to upload a file I get 550 Permission denied.
<rs0832> rufra: swap has no mount point
<rufra> rs0832: ok Ill proceed  with the rest of install. Ill report when it ends
<rs0832> rufra: yep ok
<sacarlson> shaggy2:  it must be that app security thing where an application is setup to only be able to access certain directories?
<bibic682> anyone know why my hdd light would flicker ever 2 seconds continuously
<gobbe> maybe your hdd is doing something?-)
<dnivra> i have a suspend/hibernate problem-my system manages to suspend/hibernate properly but when i try to resume, the system restarts instead. what could possibly be wrong? it used to work fine in earlier version of ubuntu i had. just doesn't work in 10.10. i'm running 64bit.
<sacarlson> shaggy2: maybe this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<bibic682> probably but what when idle for extended time?
<Tarfox> hey guys, im looking for a program like phpterm-0.3.0 but then so you can run commands like "top"
<Tarfox> anyone has a suggestion for that?
<jrib> Tarfox: I have no clue what phpterm is
<shaggy2> ssacarlson: I'll give it ago, but I never installed no armor thingy
<Tarfox> its a terminal emulator which is web based
<sacarlson> Tarfox: that would be cool,  but maybe needs to be written in java or flash or something
<Tarfox> http://phpterm.sourceforge.net/
<Tarfox> is it possible in ajax you think?
<Tarfox> i really need it but i want to be sure it doesnt exist yet before i write it
<jrib> Tarfox: try #ajax maybe
<sacarlson> Tarfox: so did you try that one?  seems you would only get an update of the screen if you asked for it or maybe ever X secounds
<sacarlson> Tarfox: jrib: ya ajax would be perfect for that I think.
<Tarfox> sacarlson: i tried phpterm but it says " TERM environment variable not set."
<Jordan_U> Tarfox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm
<Tarfox> cool
<sacarlson> Tarfox: this might work http://www.askapache.com/ajax/php-and-ajax-shell-console.html
<Tarfox> ill check that out
<Tarfox> thx
<sacarlson> Tarfox: tell me how that goes
<Tarfox> i will
<Tarfox> Jordan_U: that looks great except for the fact that i want to run it trough apache, but ill look into it if i cant find anything else, thx!
<Jordan_U> Tarfox: You're welcome.
<shaggy2> sacarlson: I have checked the apparmor_status and vsftpd is not listed, from what I understand in the help doc you send me, if it's not defined in apparmor then apparmor does not controll that program
<sacarlson> shaggy2:  that must be correct,  if not that what else could it be?
<Tarfox> sacarlson, thanks for that link, however, it doesnt suit my needs. Much appreciated though!
<sacarlson> Tarfox: what did or didn't it do?
<Tarfox> its not a 'true' shell
<Tarfox> as in i wouldnt be able to run vim trough it
<shaggy2> I don't know captaintkirk I think it was helped me to get it working last time but I have a HDD fail and replaced it and I didn't see what he done last time
<sacarlson> Tarfox: ok
<sacarlson> Tarfox: but would work for like top?
<Tarfox> nah
<Tarfox> neither ;)
<Tarfox> because you cannot update parts of the screen indipendently
<sacarlson> Tarfox: wow then what good is it?  long ago I wrote my own in php alone but all is did was enable me to do like ls  and unzip  single line commands and see the results,  but that's all I needed at the time.
<bluenemo> hi guys. i have an annoying problem with kmail. everytime i click on a link in an email, kmail opens abiword instead of firefox or empiphany. i didnt found the option to configure this, so i thought i'll ask :D do you guys know where to change this?
<Tarfox> sacarlson, i know, those are easy to write :) Ive done it aswell eheheh
<shaggy2> sacarlson: I worked out what was stopping me from writing via FTP, I had to edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and uncomment write_enable=YES, now it works thank you
<sacarlson> shaggy2:  good to know,  I tried install that before and never got it to work,  maybe now I can
<goodtime> k.com
<goodtime> wtf
<goodtime> sorry
<p1l0t> !hi
<p1l0t> !hi | p1l0t
<gobbe> maybe your hdd is doing something?-)
<gobbe> hups, sorry
<gobbe> :D
<rufra> rs0832: ok rebooting and i get kernel panic
<shaggy2> does anyone know how I can make files uploaded via ftp to be automaticly chmod 755?
<rs0832> rufra : :(
<rs0832> rufra : can you paste?
<harmony1001> register test
<rufra> rs0832: i can do better i have pic
<rs0832> rufra : k
<harmony1001> how do i register my nickname with nickserv?
<ubuntu> hola alguien de chile
<rs0832> harmony1001: /msg NickServ register <password> <email>
<rs0832> harmony1001: replace <password> and <email> with your desired password and email address
<jink> harmony1001: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<rufra> rs0832: just waiting on imageshack hold on
<rs0832> rufra : ok
<rufra> rs0832: http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/5331/photouhv.jpg
<rufra> rs0832: there you go
<sacarlson> rufra: why is it in your grub.cfg  I see set root='(hd0,msdos1)'  and in mine I see set root='(hd1,1)'  is this from wubi?
<engin33r> hey guys
<engin33r> I need help...im trying to mount my mp3 player
<rs0832> sacarlson: nope
<engin33r> and the mp3 player says "COnnected" but i dont see any directory for it under media
<rufra> sacarlson: nope not using wubi, straight install from livecd
<rs0832> sacarlson: he has no windows installed
<engin33r> i tried plugging in a USB And it works...but this is not working :(
<engin33r> can anyone please please help
<rs0832> sacarlson: mine shows the same.. probably different grub?
<crickj> engin33r: is the player a mass storage device?
<engin33r> I am using Phillips gogear
<engin33r> yea crick i believe so
<sacarlson> rs0832: ok,  well I'm running grub2 but on the older 10.04
<crickj> some players need to be setup as a mass storage device instead of a music player
<rs0832> sacarlson: ah.. we are using 10.10
<engin33r> how do i do that crickj?
<crickj> depends on the device - on mine I need to go through the settings menu on the player before plugging it in
<bluenemo> hi guys. i have an annoying problem with kmail. everytime i click on a link in an email, kmail opens abiword instead of firefox or empiphany. i didnt found the option to configure this, so i thought i'll ask :D do you guys know where to change this?
<rs0832> rufra : and fdisk -l
<rs0832> rufra : be right back in 2 minutes :)
<engin33r> crickj: i trying dmseg under ubuntu ...and it gave me a bunch of errors about "device not accepting address 18 error -71"
<engin33r> does that help at all?
<sacarlson> my default linux line shows 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=29692955-fc33-4537-8a6
<sacarlson> 5-ac73e82d0e99 ro   crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M --xforcevesa
<rs0832> rufra : back :)
<engin33r> anyone :(
<engin33r> i need my music for the day
<AdvoWork> ive got a file which has the correct permissions: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2 2010-12-14 10:27 test.txt, my new file being made is: -rwxrwxrwx 1 21 root 186 2010-12-14 12:22 test.txt  how can i make the latter file the same as the first?
<crickj> have you tried the mount command?
<rufra> rs0832: booting from live disk
<sacarlson> rufra: does it boot in the single user or recovery mode?
<engin33r> what do i type?
<rs0832> rufra : k
<crickj> mkdir mountpoint
<crickj> mount /dev/sdb1 mountpoint
<crickj> (you'll need to be root)
<rufra> scarlson: doesn't boot in either mode
<rufra> scarlson: both types i get kernel panic
<engin33r> it says "special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: maybe chmod 755 filename.txt
<crickj> engin33r go to System -> Admin -> Disk utility and see if the device is listed
<jack_> how to uninstall complete postgresql from my ubuntu server
<jack_> ??/
<engin33r> crickj: when i type lsusb
<engin33r> theres an entry called
<engin33r> Bus 005 Device 006: ID 0471:0857 Philips (or NXP)
<rufra> scarlson rs0832: here's the kernel panic image http://yfrog.com/bcphoto1wzj
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: oh it seems the group is also different so chown root:root  filename.txt
<engin33r> crickj: no its not :((
<wildfire100> hey, im using spotify through wine. My sound works perfectly but on spotify i get an error message saying "there is a problem with your sound card", How do i fix this???
<crickj> engin33r I guess that means that it does not recognise it as a mass storage device
<crickj> can't help much more than that
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, the 755 is correct thanks, but im doing the group changing, sudo chown root:root testing1.txt  but it gives: chown: changing ownership of `testing1.txt': Permission denied  any suggestions please?
<rs0832> rufra: you have the sudo blkid output?
<engin33r> how do i make it recognize then :(
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: how is that posible?  sure your in the admin group?
<rs0832> engin33r: maybe the device needs drivers installed (happened to my phone once)
<maodun> What package should I grab to get terminfo?
<rufra> rs0832: heres fdisk and blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/543557
<crickj> engin33r: if you find the device file of the device (/dev/sdxx) you can try the mount command again
<engin33r> rs0832: where do i go about finding the drivers? the mp3 says its conneced to the computer
<wildfire100> help?
<luky1jay> hey guys, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu and now when ever I boot, when grub should appear, it doesnt.. there is just a black screen with a white bar at top
<rs0832> engin33r: they usually come on a disk with the player
<crickj> if it uses the mass storage device protocol then the driver is built into the kernel
<engin33r> i am pretty sure its mass storage
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, definately, but: the directory the folder is within is a mount: //IP/testing /home/testing cifs exec  would that cause an issue?
<engin33r> because when i used to connect it on my windows
<engin33r> there would be adirectory called "media storage"
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, just to confirm, i was running that command as root already :/
<engin33r> mass media storage
<crickj> engin33r: do you know what filesystem it uses?
<luky1jay> what is the easiest way to reinstall grub for a live cd
<maodun> oh, nm, it's part of ncurses-bin
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: oh well part of it,  I think since it's cifs it must be mounted from a windows computers filesystem that doesn't have users and groups
<sub-zero> hy everyone... I want to install video driver on ubuntu,and give me that error Creating directory fglrx-install
<engin33r> no crickj how would i find that out
<sub-zero> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<sub-zero> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8............................................ .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ......
<sub-zero> ............................................ .........................
<FloodBot1> sub-zero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildfire100> help please??
<engin33r> its a philips gogear mp3 player
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, any ideas what I can do? sort of dropped myself in the poo here lol
<rs0832> rufra: try sudo grub update (from the recovery)
<Xeross> How can I import keys into gnome-keyring ?
<rs0832> rufra: try sudo grub-update (from the recovery)
<rs0832> rufra: sorry update-grub :)
<sacarlson> AdvoWork:  you can modify samba to forceuser =  and forcegroup= in config
<wildfire100> hey, im using spotify through wine. My sound works perfectly but on spotify i get an error message saying "there is a problem with your sound card", How do i fix this???
<crickj> engin33r: 'fraid I can't think of what else to do.  anyone else can help?
<rufra> rs0832: wait i cant boot into recovery
<Xeross> Is there any alternative to gnome-keyring ?
<uerceg> hello, I have edited grub.cfg (just aded vga=xxx at the end of kernel line) and did grup-update. after rebooting I get into gnu grub command line and can't boot to Ubuntu. how can I "undo" changes to grub.cfg from this command line (if possible)? how to boot Ubuntu? thanks.
<luky1jay> sudo update-grub:
<luky1jay> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<rufra> rs0832: im mounting the drive then doing it from the live disk
<rs0832> rufra: kernel panic?
<tiny> #openobject
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: assuming what I said above is true about the windows partition being what is mounted
<bullgard> How can I divide a 34.1 MB .mp3 file in two pieces in order to send them to my friend  so that he can recompose them using Windows?
<rufra> rs0832: yep
<Skaperen> is there any apt command or such to determine on what date a given package (not yet installed) was released?
<rs0832> rufra: ok.. lets try fixing the uuid problem if there is one.. can you post your new grub.cfg?
<avinash_hm> hi, how to play 'Apple QuickTime movie' in ubuntu .. i tried with totem and vlc ... totem doesn't play .. in vlc only audio plays, video doesn't .. any help ??
<jrib> bullgard: use "split" in linux, http://www.hjsplit.org/windows/ on windows (I think that should work)
<uerceg> hello, I have edited grub.cfg (just aded vga=xxx at the end of kernel line) and did grup-update. after rebooting I get into gnu grub command line and can't boot to Ubuntu. how can I "undo" changes to grub.cfg from this command line (if possible)? how to boot Ubuntu? thanks.
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, ive basically mounted from a freenas box share, the folders on there are exactly the same from OLD > NEW server
<wildfire100> anybody help?????
<johnbiker> hello
<Pici> wildfire100: Your best bet for help with running software under wine would be to ask in #winehq and/or to check their appdb./
<rufra> rs0832: new grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/543561/
<wildfire100> ok
<jrib> bullgard: or you could mess with zip
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: frenas?  what format are the partitions in freenas?
<karthee> hi .. Can I do  Passwordless  scp  via a load balancer. I hav 5 machines under a load balancer.  I want to scp (passwordless) files to those 5 in round robin fashion. Can i do that ?
<johnbiker> how to make  the minimazes icons at right?
<jrib> !controls | johnbiker
<ubottu> johnbiker: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Xeross> So I did a gnome-keyring import Keyfile but the key still doesn't work
<johnbiker> can anyone help me?
<bullgard> jrib: I read http://www.hjsplit.org/windows/ in a hurry. I understood that this a Windows program. But my computer has Ubuntu only.
<Skaperen> uerceg: did you press return or type linux ?
<bullgard> s/this/this is/
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, its just based on freebsd, nfs i think
<jrib> bullgard: hjsplit does have a linux version if you check the site, but I suggested you use "split" on linux if you read my original message
<uerceg> Skaperen: just typing "linux" says: no kernel specified
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: well in any case it's still mounted from samba so the permisions will be controlled from the settings in the samba configs
<jhonnyx> how can i upgrade my kernel from 2.6.35 to 2.6.36 ?
<rs0832> rufra: your uuid;s seem to match now
<wrd> uerceg: you should get grub into interactive mode then you get some kind of shell, you can boot the kernel from there then you can undo your changes on the system and reboot -> look it up in the grub manual
<johnbiker> how i can move the minimize icon at left to right
<johnbiker> ?
<jrib> johnbiker: read what ubottu sent you
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: the samba configs on your freenas server side
<rufra> rs0832: yep. So still no closer to getting to boot. haha
<uerceg> wrd: is that interactive mode sh:grub> command line?
<johnbiker> ok
<rs0832> rufra: maybe try booting from sda2
<johnbiker> at terminal?
<wrd> uerceg: looks like it haven't used it in years
<jrib> johnbiker: if that's what ubottu's link tells you to do, sure
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, its all the same ui think, can i find out what the numerical value of -rwxrwxrwx is?
<Skaperen> wrd: grub as a manual inside its bootloader?  cool!
<rufra> rs0832: ok how? changing the grub to?
<johnbiker> can you send me the command line
<johnbiker> ?
<jrib> !controls | johnbiker
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: and also by the partition format weather it's msdos or fat32 or whatever they might use on that side
<jrib> !controls >  johnbiker
<ubottu> johnbiker, please see my private message
<johnbiker> for interactive
<avinash_hm> hey guys, any one able to play  .mov files [apple quicktime] in ubuntu ... not able to play with totem and vlc .. any help ??
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: yes it's 777
<physically_fit> hey, anyone having trouble with the latest firefox beta update? firefox 4.0b8pre is crashing like crazy after this morning update. crashes with every add-on. running in it in safe mode to delete those addons is not helping because it crashes too.
<rs0832> rufra: but the best i can think of is a damagesd install disc
<jrib> !restricted | avinash_hm
<ubottu> avinash_hm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wrd> Skaperen: i think there is an interactive help by typing help, but the info pages are a lot more verbose
<engin33r> damn it
<engin33r> this sucks
<rs0832> rufra: yes in grub
<Skaperen> uerceg: normally it should be able to boot the default from command line, but your change may have hosed the setup
<engin33r> can anyone please help me with this
<jrib> engin33r: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Skaperen> uerceg: boot from live CD and go change the grub.cfg from there
<engin33r> I have a philips gogear MP3 player and I am trying to add music to it but UBUNTU wont recognize it. the mp3 player itself says that its connected to the computer but I don't see it under media, and the mount command failed too.
<uerceg> Skaperen: I have just added vga=784 to the end of kernel line. and now I don't get menu on reboot, just this shell. aha, okay, I'll try with livecd.
<rufra> rs0832: what should i modify the grub setting to?
<engin33r> I tried lsusb and it showed a Phillips device ..so i am guessing that it is connected?
<Skaperen> uerceg: I'm looking through the grub.cfg I have ... those grub people have sure made a mess of what should be a simple boot loader
<uerceg> Skaperen: indeed, and from this grub console, I can't even boot my Ubuntu, nor edit that grub.cfg file.
<Skaperen> there is no longer any names associated with bootable entries
<rs0832> rufra: set root='(hd0, msdos2)
<Pici> johnbiker: ubottu has sent you the instructions on how to do what you need. The floodbot will not respond to you, as that is a bot, not a real person.
<johnbiker> can anyone tell me whick command can i get my minimize.maximize and close menu at right like windows?
<rufra> rs0832: kernel panic
<Skaperen> if I ever build my own distro again, I won't use grub anymore
<engin33r> anyone
<jrib> johnbiker: I've told you twice now, why are you ignoring me?
<rs0832> rufra: do you have more than one hd?
<engin33r> What is echi_hcd?
<johnbiker> what is hd?
<johnbiker> hard disk?
<Skaperen> well, I do use grub1 (ubuntu uses grub2) for my bootable USBs
<mrstocks> I want my BitchX !
<jrib> !bitchx | mrstocks
<ubottu> mrstocks: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<rufra> rs0832: nope
<johnbiker> what is?
<mrstocks> not cool
<jrib> johnbiker: concentrate on your highlights
<rs0832> rufra: o.o
<engin33r> !echi_hcd
<mrstocks> irssi its complicated
<engin33r> what is !echi_hcd ?
<Skaperen> uerceg: it used to be possible to type in all the menu entry things and it would boot ... but those are so complex now and you need to know your uuid, too
<rufra> rs0832: here's the kernel panic with reovery mode on msdos1 http://yfrog.com/5rphotoaqj
<Skaperen> uerceg: try typing "boot" and see if that does anything
<physically_fit> mami
<johnbiker> thnaks rufra
<engin33r> aite this is not helping :( bye all ..i guess ima have to spend my day without music today
<uerceg> Skaperen: nothing.
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, if i paste something to pastebin, would you mind taking a quick look incase im missing something obvious please?
<Skaperen> engin33r: oh the pain, the pain, no music, such pain
<engin33r> lol shkaperen..i know :(
<Skaperen> uerceg: :-(
<rs0832> rufra: do you have another ubuntu cd?
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: sure but I'm cooking popcorn so it might be 5 min
<huligan> ciastko89
<johnbiker> rufra? where i found command line for linux ubuntu?
<rufra> yep. I have netbook and 10.04. However I'm re-dl the 10.04 LTS as it wouldnt boot
<rufra> rs0832: yep. I have netbook and 10.04. However I'm re-dl the 10.04 LTS as it wouldnt boot
<jrib> johnbiker: click on this link and do what it says: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<rs0832> rufra: can you edit the boot menu entry and tell me what root='' is set as?
<bullgard> jrib: You suggested 'use "split" in linux'. Ubuntu Maverick does not provide a package "split". What "split" do you mean?
<jrib> bullgard: you already have split, it's part of coreutils
<rufra> rs0832: root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<uerceg> ništa, sprčim vas sve.
<uerceg> .i.
<rs0832> rufra: that is in the grub boot menu?
<Dr_Willis> !find split
<ubottu> Found: cl-split-sequence, libcgi-cookie-splitter-perl, libghc6-split-dev, libghc6-split-doc, libghc6-split-prof
<rufra> rs0832: yep
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: ok popcorn is done what did I miss?  I see no pastebin
<rufra> rs0832: well.. I think its the grub options setting thing
<rs0832> rufra: try setting it to sda1
<rufra> rs0832: kernel panic
<rs0832> rufra: did you try installing the netbook edition?
<rufra> rs0832: nope, i was vain and didnt like the interface
<adac> Does external software (software not installed via package manager ), even web interfaces go to /opt by default?
<rs0832> rufra: just to test
<rufra> rs0832: ok shall i do that now then?
<jrib> adac: it goes where you want to put it.  Customary locations are /usr/local/ and /opt
<rs0832> rufra: yep
<Kostek> elo all
<rufra> rs0832: set new mount pts again?
<adac> jrib, /usr/local seems like a nice place :)
<Kostek> elo
<rs0832> rufra: yes preferably
<Kostek> :D
<jrib> adac: I use /usr/local/ for software with a "unixy" structure and /opt otherwise
<Myrtti> !hi | Kostek
<avinash_hm> jrib, thanks very much .. the problem is resolved ..
<jrib> avinash_hm: cool
<Kostek> yo Myrtti
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, heres what ive been trying/testing, but it still wont work: http://pastebin.com/PJ2WLSa1
<rufra> wait. Why dont  I try 10.04 first. Maybe 10.10 doesnt like my comp
<adac> jrib, The software i want to install is twiki.
<adac> jrib, guess it does not have unix style structure
<Kostek> ahhahahahaha
<BajK> I have two monitors connected, a LG W2453 and W2452 (both 24") connected to DVI. The 2452 (newer one) is the primary, the 2453 the secondary. Whenvever I switch the cables, only the now primary (which then is the 2453) displays something. The other is not recognized at all.
<Kostek> ale z was lamy
<Kostek> ktos pl?
<ti_> ja
<Pici> !pl | Kostek
<ubottu> Kostek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Kostek> walic cie
<Kostek> z/w
<jrib> adac: I'm not familiar with it but it could just be something you drop in your DocumentRoot (/var/www by default)?
<Kostek> j/j
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: ok can you ssh into this freenas thing?
<Myrtti> Kostek: are you done soon? did you have an Ubuntu related question?
<Kostek> hi all
<Kostek> leave all
<rs0832> rufra: k
<rs0832> rufra: can you tell me about your hd?
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: when you say freenas side,  does that mean you ssh into it and that's what you see on that side?
<adac> jrib, yeah i guess /var/www would not be a bad place for it, true
<rufra> rs0832:umm... out of the box
<Kostek> nie spamowac lamy!!!!!!!!!!!
<rufra> rs0832: 160 gb
<rs0832> rufra: raid?
<johnbiker> rufra how i get compiz ?
<Kostek> japa konie
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, yea thats correct, ive ssh'd into it
<{C}ronos> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<rufra> rs0832 johnbiker : not raid my set up is an e machines ez1600
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: and what do we see in freenas with sudo fdisk -l?
<bassliner> hello, i'm getting the following conflicts when using aptitude show for ia32-libs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543574/ - any help what's wrong here?
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: and what do we see on the freenas side int /etc/samba?
<johnbiker> how i get on wireless password
<johnbiker> ?
<rs0832> rufra: i think its your kernel... you are trying 10.04 right? or did you try it before?
<rufra> rs0832: I'm about to try 10.04
<johnbiker> how i find wireless password?
<rufra> rs0832: I updated kernel earlier and that didn't solve it
<Myrtti> johnbiker: ask the admin of the wireless network
<rs0832> rufra: no i think the prob is with the newer kernel :)
<rufra> rs0832: is there a way of rolling back?
<rs0832> rufra: yes but you need access to synaptic or apt
<rufra> can it be done from the live disk?
<johnbiker> how i can install windows program on linux?
<SeySayux> Can I ask Ubuntu packaging questions here or is this solely a support channel for the OS?
<sacarlson> rufra: no he still has version 22 installed
<sipior> SeySayux: i think that would be fine
<jrib> !wine | johnbiker
<ubottu> johnbiker: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Myrtti> johnbiker: install wine first
<rufra> sacarlson: yes after the last install. Earlier today (prior to that install) i updated to v23 still was unable to boot
<jrib> johnbiker: ideally though you should look for linux alternatives before using wine
<sacarlson> rufra: yes so you can pick v22 instead it's still there
<SeySayux> I want to package my program for Ubuntu. Can I just leave the debian/ subdirectory in my source tree? It says something here about making a source tarball of the source before running dh_make.
<sacarlson> rufra: menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic
<jrib> !packaging | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jrib> argh...
<rufra> sacarlson: wait im lost. I manually upgraded to v 23 of the kernel
<jrib> SeySayux: the above !packaging factoid was for you.  #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu might be better places for help with particular packaging questions
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, i havent got a /etc/samba and i cant do sudo fdisk -l either :s
<sacarlson> rufra: unless you deleted the other kernel the files will still be there,  just change the default to boot the other,  you can try and verify in grub boot to test it frirst
<SeySayux> jrib: okay, I'll check it out.
<rufra> sacarlson: all files were deleted (I was asked to reinstall from scratch to no success)
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: well I'm lost I know nothing of freenas,  I think the problem is on that side,  I could be wrong,  I have been before.
<johnbiker> how i can get minimize.maximize and exit icons one the right?
<jrib> johnbiker: have you read the link I told you about?
<johnbiker> no help me
<rufra> rs0832: any idea of how to get past the blinking underscore?
<jrib> johnbiker: I can only help you if you do what I tell you to do.  Can you do that?
<sacarlson> rufra: ok deleted gotcha ya I guess you will have to install the package then
<johnbiker> know i don't understoond
<johnbiker> no*
<rufra> sacarlson: yep. So the question then becomes. can I downgrade the kernel via a live disk (seeing as the comp doesn't want to boot?)
<johnbiker> do you know on command for that?
<rs0832> rufra: after the boot or bios screen
<rufra> rs0832: after boot
<sacarlson> rufra: I'm sure you can,  the question is how
<jrib> johnbiker: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side tells you to open Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and enter the command: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<akhg> hi i have installed evolution in my ubuntu 8.04 while configuring getting error as https://inowa.nvidia.com/exchange
<rs0832> rufra: no kernel panic?
<rufra> rs0832: i get the purple ubuntu screen, but it dissapears and then just the blinking underscore
<rufra> rs0832: no kernel panic because live disk...
<sacarlson> rufra: well if the live cd boots,  then maybe just copy the two kernel files into place and your set to go already have the entry in grub
<rs0832> rufra: oh.. 10.04 right?
<rufra> yep
<johnbiker> The file '/media/4AAE633BAE631F27/Programs installs/Virtual Dj Pro V6.0.1  + Crack  [blaze69]/Virtual Dj Pro V6.0.1.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<rufra> sacarlson: 10.04 live disk isnt booting
<johnbiker> can i work that program?
<jrib> johnbiker: we don't support piracy here
<sacarlson> rufra: if the grub entries are now gone then you will have to add an entry
<rs0832> sacarlson: unfortunately the documentation for the ubuntu kernel panic error is minimum(only a definition)
<rufra> rs0832: ok netbook edition here we go. at east that live disk boots
<abc_> hao
<sacarlson> rs0832: rufra: well you must know what worked before?
<johnbiker> The file '/media/4AAE633BAE631F27/Programs installs/tean viewr/TeamViewer_Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable b
<johnbiker> this support?
<rufra> sacarlson: nope there was no before. This is a new computer. I havent been able to boot after 7 or 8 installs, have tried updatig grub and kernel and still no boot
<sipior> johnbiker: nice try.
<vamadir> Hello!!!I have a problem with ubuntu(10.04, 10.10). Didnt work b-in.mic in laptop(chinese fake macbook) when pluged earphones. Sound HDA Alc662. When i do options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig its working ok, but at same time working speakers and earphones.
<rs0832> sacarlson: ?? sorry i didnt get you.. he had windows before but removedd it and installed ubuntu if  thats what you mean
<dannyLopez> how i know my wireless card?
<sacarlson> rufra: I'm talking about live cd boots not installs,  have any live cd booted?
<rufra> sacarlson: yes, I am currently on the netbook 10.10 live disk (or well its loading)
<tgywa> How come I get: Package phpapi-20090626 is a virtual package provided by:.. when I try to install php5-xdebug?
<AndrewMac> arg, in vmware my ubuntu machines seem to constantly be changing interface names, ie, sometimes its eth0 and eth1, others its eth3 and eth4 or eth8 and eth9. Anyone else had this issue and know how to fix it?
<dannyLopez> how i know my wireless card?
<Caelum> ubuntu is very slow when running off a crappy usb stick
<sacarlson> rufra: ok then we have a bootable kernel then,  find out what the kernel is at the live cd boot point and copy that into a point that grub can read
<vamadir> Hello!!!I have a problem with ubuntu(10.04, 10.10). Didnt work b-in.mic in laptop(chinese fake macbook) when pluged earphones. Sound HDA Alc662. When i do options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig its working ok, but at same time working speakers and earphones.
<Dr_Willis> johnbiker:   try 'wine path/to/thge/whatever.exe' instead of double clicking on it.. or copy it to your home dir. and right click-> properties. set it to be executable
<zengdelong> hh
<rufra> rs0832 sacarlson: ok so how do i do that?
<sacarlson> rufra: when the live cd boots   do uname -a
<johnbiker> which site i found commands for linux ubuntu terminal?
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | johnbiker
<ubottu> johnbiker: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sacarlson> rufra: then copy what we see there into the correct positions on your hard disk at /boot
<rs0832> rufra: i have a possible solution
<rs0832> rufra: found it on a mailing list
<sacarlson> rufra: if needed at a 40_custom entry into grub2 and grub-update
<rufra> sacarlson: wait
<rs0832> rufra: exactly your error..
<rufra> rs0832: ok hit me
<rs0832> rufra: check it out - http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2009-09/msg01860.html
<sacarlson> rs0832: we are all ears
<rs0832> sacarlson: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2009-09/msg01860.html
<mitnick> hola
<sacarlson> rs0832: I think that is a very good idea,
<sacarlson> rs08 change the uuid to /dev/sdX
<johnbiker> the commad of linux dekstop it is the same with command one linux server edition?
<AdvoWork> on my ubuntu server in /etc/fstab i used to do: 192.168.0.27:/mnt/Data/FILES/FILES/Postroom_Files/ /home/postroomcitylink nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr  which mounted fine, ive changed freenas boxes, and its now 207(ip) so im doing exactly the same but for the new ip, but sudo mount -a shows: mount: 192.168.0.207:/mnt/Data/FILES/FILES/Postroom_Files/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied   how can i find out more detail, as
<AdvoWork>  in what the issue is?
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes.. i told him to do it earlier but i told him to just add sda1.. i guess it requires even the /dev part
<sacarlson> rs0832: seems we should have seen an error like can't find file or something if uuid didn't work but I still think it might work
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: ok im going to try rs0832's idea first. However do either of you know how to bring up the terminal in 10.10 netbook? i cant seem to find it
<sacarlson> rs0832: yes it would
<speedcat> hay i need some help i am trying to install neostats... but i am getting a error and i know i need to install something more... but im not sure what i need to install... http://pastebin.com/9Bn34EKK << thats what the compiler returns
<rs0832> sacarlson: youre right .. did you get this - (originally got the idea from there) http://yfrog.com/5rphotoaqj
<pratz> hey guys, this is what i am doing "ping 192.168.x.x" this connects but when i try to do "ping usr-desktop" this is not working, 192.168.x.x == usr-desktop, i mean to say some package to resolve local domain name to ip address??
<sacarlson> rs0832: I have had problems with uuid in the past and done this fix and it has worked
<rs0832> sacarlson: see the 2nd line... yes me too
<Dr_Willis> pratz:  one way would be to edit your /etc/hosts to match the ip and hostname. but if the ips change. the file will be wrong
<sacarlson> rs0832: no it's to small for me to read
<bullgard> jrib: I managed to produce a zip file and another .z01 file which both are smaller than 20 MB. Let's hope that my friend can reassemble (unzip) them using Windows. --  Thank you for your help.
<rs0832> sacarlson: there should be a magnifying glass below the pic
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: ive tried sda1 method doesnt work kernel panic again
<johnbiker>  $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<pratz> Dr_Willis: thanks dude, but i have many machines and can not manually do it on each machine, do you can any app which can do this work ??
<johnbiker> how can i get that
<johnbiker> ?
<sacarlson> rs0832: ok I zoomed in and that's what I would expect to see for a uuid problem not a panic
<rs0832> rufra: did you put the whole /dev/sda2?
<Dr_Willis> pratz:  that would be the work of a dns server i belive.. i only use small lans. so never needed to get into it in dept
<rs0832> sacarlson: yep
<Dr_Willis> pratz:   i always conect via ip anyway - rarely hostname. smbtree, or findsmb. can list machines and ips it sees.. may be other ways
<rufra> rs0832: there is no sda2 only 1 and 5.. but i tried anyway
<sacarlson> rs0832: that's why I didn't think this was a uuid problem to start with,  but It's much quicker to try than any other method
<rs0832> rufra: sorry.. typo... i meant /dev/sda1
<dnivra> hello. i have a suspend/hibernate problem-my system manages to suspend/hibernate properly but when i try to resume, the system restarts instead. what could possibly be wrong? it used to work fine in earlier version of ubuntu i had. just doesn't work in 10.10. i'm running 64bit.
<rs0832> sacarlson, yes.. also doesnt the kernel have to atleast start loading in order to give a kernel panic?
<rufra> rs0832: yep. Wait i do this at the grub and not the grub config yea?
<sacarlson> rs0832: ya something would have to run,  maybe just random data caused it
<pratz> Dr_Willis: yes you are correct, but i have round 25odd machines locally, so is it necessary to set up an dns server to just map ip addresses to it domain name ??
<rs0832> rufra: its the same thing actually
<rs0832> sacarlson: i was thinking, maybe separate mount points/
<Dr_Willis> pratz:  not 100% sure. but i think somthing like a dns server will be needed.
<rs0832> sacarlson: on separate partitions
<rufra> rs0832: yea but i dont have a crashkernel command
<sacarlson> rs0832: separate partitions of what?  /boot and /  root
<rufra> rs0832: yep kernel panic
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes because i think the kernel boots from /boot right?
<rs0832> sacarlson: and the error is for root... seems weird to me
<sacarlson> rs0832: rufra: grub.cfg I guess
<rs0832> rufra: the crashkernel would be better disabled i guess
<rufra> sacarlson, rs0832: ok, so I should boot into the live disk and then modify grub.cfg
<pratz> Dr_Willis: thanks for you help, but i still think that just to map ip address to it local mahcine a dns should not be needed, there must be some script for it, if you find one then please dude
<harmony1001> empathy 2.32.1 does not support the /msg command the command is not available when i type /help? how do i register my nickname?
<rs0832> rufra: did the netbook load?
<sacarlson> rs0832: rufra: problem with modify grub.cfg is when you grub-update I think it will be lost but before that it should work?
<rufra> rs0832: yep. but i couldn't get a terminal. I didn't know where it was
<rs0832> rufra: i dont know if it matters, but are you on 64 or 32 bit processor?
<rugwiro> hello everyone!!
<red2kic> netbook = 1386? Ya? No?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: but isnt the grub self generating? so if i modify the .cfg, when I update wouldnt the working setting stay?
<rugwiro> i have a queastion i would like to ask
<red2kic> rugwiro: Ask away.
<rugwiro> i have a project that says that i have to make a linux virtual platform using PHP or JAVA is there anyone who can help me?
<izwan> good night everyone
<rufra> rs0832: 32 bit. and the kernel is 32 bit as well
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes... but it is a fresh install so grub should be generating itself
<rs0832> rufra: o.o
<sacarlson> rufra: I'm not sure,  but if it fails in that event then you can add an entry in th 40_custom as I have done sometime in the past
<dnivra> rugwiro, this is ubuntu support channel. perhaps ##php or #java would help better.
<joe_9> have a secondary hard drive, and it is always dismounted when I  start ubuntu.  Is there a way it can be automounted?
<rugwiro> ok
<red2kic> !fstab | joe_9
<ubottu> joe_9: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rufra> rs0832, sacarlson: ok, brb going to boot the live disk and then edit the grub.cfg will report in 10
<rs0832> rufra: k
<rugwiro> but i would like to know some of the linux platform becouse i am new here
<red2kic> joe_9: Edit /etc/fstab -- Do little read first. :3
<joe_9> tyvm
<rs0832> sacarlson: do you think using ext2 instead of ext4 would make a difference?
<sacarlson> rs0832: I don't think so,  see what the live cd uses if it uses ext4 then it must be good to go
<dnivra> rugwiro, well there's Red Hat family and Debian family. you should read about it. this might help http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major.
<rs0832> sacarlson: hmm
<speedcat> hello... again i ask... can anyone tell me how to fix this error that GCC is giving me... http://pastebin.com/9Bn34EKK
<johnbiker> how make fire on the screen?
<sacarlson> rs0832: remember we do have a working version,  just study live cd envirnment and copy all it's setting as needed
<rugwiro> ok thanks let me check
<rs0832> sacarlson: yep....what about fstab?
<Caelum> firefox doesn't use gnome's DPI settings, lame
<sacarlson> rs0832: ya maybe change that to /dev/sdX also
<dnivra> !ccsm | johnbiker
<ubottu> johnbiker: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rugwiro> i olso have tried to inslall SQL server 2005 but nothing is happening
<rugwiro> what should i do?
<christophe-marie> Hi, I have installed the inconsolata font (with aptitude install ttf-inconsolata). However it is not seen by X: 'xlsfonts|grep inconsolata' does not report any result. I have tried to update the font cache ('sudo fc-cache -fv') and even to do it after having updated font dirs ('sudo xset +fp /usr/share/fonts/truetype && sudo xset fp rehash'). 'locate inconsolate' reports no empty entries in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-inconsolata.
<johnbiker> i install compiz setting manager
<johnbiker> but doesen't have fire
<sacarlson> rs0832: oh one other thing I didn't think of,  this is a notebook,  is he installing with a usb flash disk?
<johnbiker> only water
<dnivra> johnbiker, sure it has fire
<rs0832> sacarlson: no.. a disk
<rs0832> sacarlson: no.. a *disc
<johnbiker> no
<sacarlson> rs0832: a cd disk?  or a hd disk?
<EB_> Help.  I just upgraded my Parallels Ubuntu 10.04 VM to 10.10 and now the GUI doesn't load.
<johnbiker> i don't have
<johnbiker> realy
<johnbiker> really
<rs0832> sacarlson: cd disc (hd = disk)
<dnivra> johnbiker, i just painted fire now :)
<johnbiker> ok
<cl0ud-work> can someone help me with a resolution issue I am having with ubuntu/xbmc I have the log of xserver and also xorg.conf.
<EB_> I tried the steps here but no luck: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-start-the-gui-from-the-prompt-screen
<sacarlson> rs0832: ok then nothing
<johnbiker> how you paint fire now?
<dnivra> johnbiker, System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager and explore it.
<EB_> I log in and get a plain text eric@ubuntu:~$ prompt.
<dnivra> EB_, type startx and it should start the GUI.
<rs0832> sacarlson: all the solutions i have seen on forums, mailing lists, etc are either the fstab, the /dev/sda1, and down/upgrading/reinstalling the kernel
<EB_> startX --> Fatal server error: No screens found
<kriszty> hello. can someone help me out? it's about programming
<red2kic> christophe-marie: "dpkg -L ttf-inconsolata"
<soapcontainer> what are some recommended movie players for ubuntu 10.10? i'm currently using "movie player" which comes with the build
<dnivra> EB_, seems like a display issue. perhaps someone else can help-i know nothing about display issues.
<red2kic> soapcontainer: vl
<Pici> !players | soapcontainer
<soapcontainer> also just to clarify, i have no issues with "movie player" so far it works brilliant
<ubottu> soapcontainer: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<red2kic> soapcontainer: vlc
<kriszty> i have to make a web-based graph editor, which means it must run in a web-browser
<bullgard> kriszty: Please put here in this channel a more specific question.
<switch10_> soapcontainer: vlc
<christophe-marie> red2kic: it shows various entries about /usr/share
<soapcontainer> oh good vlc
<johnbiker> what is the name of the bottom center menu with programs?
<soapcontainer> ya vlc it is, no question, thanks
<soapcontainer> i can't believe i didn't think vlc would be on ubuntu
<soapcontainer> lol
<red2kic> christophe-marie: Right. A list of files that are installed when you apt-get install the said package.
<sacarlson> rs0832: I do remember fixing with a change to fstab at one point removing uuid,  but that was so long ago,  too many beers ago to remember
<rs0832> sacarlson: :D
<kriszty> i decided to use <canvas>, but my project is really complicated, and i have to implement various design patterns
<soapcontainer> is the book of eli any good?
<dnivra> speedcat, looks like a library is missing. install the missing library.
<christophe-marie> red2kic: Do you want me to paste the output somewhere?
<rufra> rs0832: what should i use to edit the grub.cfg?
<kriszty> is there a way to use some oop language with javascript?
<EB_> Is there a way in ubuntu 10.10 to let the OS let me use a six character password, as I did in 10.04?
<sacarlson> rufra: gedit?  vi?
<rufra> rs0832: i have it open in gedit but its read only
<speedcat> <_< ok i will try to figure it out dnivra... any idea what library it may be?
<dnivra> kriszty, this is ubuntu support channel. you should perhaps got to a proper channel.
<rugwiro> i have tried to inslall SQL server 2005 but nothing is happening can you help with that??
<rs0832> rufra: gksudo gedit
<rufra> sacarlson: read-only
<red2kic> christophe-marie: No need to. Did you check out !font though? You restarted the application you want to use the new font on?
<sacarlson> rufra: sudo gedit filename
<kriszty> ok, sorry, bye
<dnivra> speedcat, no idea but i guess #gcc might help to figure out which. it seems like a perl library but no idea which specific one.
<sacarlson> rufra: rs0832 ya his method gksudo
<sub-zero1> hy everyone... I have one error with my video card. when I install the driver give me one error: Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install. what should I do?
<dnivra> speedcat, hope this helps. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204908
<nirazio> how to move the encrypted home directory to another partition?
<christophe-marie> red2kic: I want urxvt to use it (urxvt -fn <myfont>) urxvt will complain if the font is not found by xlsfont
<sacarlson> rufra: rs0832: oh and tell him to change /etc/fstab too
<christophe-marie> red2kic: And I want to avoid using xft
<rs0832> sacarlson: yep
<red2kic> christophe-marie: Ah. I don't know about xlsfont or xft. Sorry.
<sacarlson> rs0832: or shold we do one thing at a time?
<christophe-marie> no pb
<rs0832> sacarlson: i think thats better:) so we know what exactly the solution is
<sacarlson> rs0832: ya even if it fixed it we would have to know why
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> rufra: and for info sake what do we see now in live cd with uname -a
<madnick_> hello
<madnick_> who do i ask for some probs i got with ubundu?
<dnivra> madnick_, it's ubunTu. and this is the place :).
<madnick_> hehe
<sacarlson> rufra: and why not take a peak at what we see in /boot/grub.cfg at this point in live cd
<dnivra> !ask | madnick_
<ubottu> madnick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: ok so let me get this right; first need to get terminal, mount then chroot then gksudo gedit
<johnbiker> what is the type of linux programs?on windows are exe file on linux what?
<rufra> ok
<madnick_> i got a problem with desktop cube
<AdvoWork> im trying to mount a location in /etc/fstab i try and i get: failed, reason given by server: Permission denied, syslog shows: CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation  any ideas please? cant work out if its localside or freenas thats the issue
<nirazio> How to move the encrypted home directory to another partition?
<madnick_> while i use it and its working ok for some time it just crushes
<madnick_> and i got to restart manually the pc
<sacarlson> rufra: I'm not sure you need chroot at this point to just modify the file do we rs0832?
<dnivra> madnick_, that seems like a compiz issue. head to #compiz for help.
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: so the grub.cfg is in boot/grub/grub.cgf?
<cl0ud-work> can someone help me with a resolution issue I am having with ubuntu/xbmc I have the log of xserver and also my xorg.conf. Cant get ubuntu to display higher then 1024x768
<pratz> hey guys, this is what i am doing "ping 192.168.x.x" this connects but when i try to do "ping usr-desktop" this is not working, 192.168.x.x == usr-desktop, i mean to say some package to resolve local domain name to ip address??
<rs0832> rufra, dacarlson: i think gksudo should be enough
<rs0832> rufra, sacarlson: i think gksudo should be enough
<sacarlson> rufra: you would have to mount it
<simon34> has there any software to download YouTube videos as mp3 format?
<speedcat> YAY ^_^ that fixed it dnivra TY
<sacarlson> rufra: unless it already is
<dnivra> speedcat, good!
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: its not mounted wait...
<red2kic> !info youtube-dl | simon34
<ubottu> simon34: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<red2kic> simon34: Use that. And find out how to convert to mp3 -- There! Make a script out of it.
<sacarlson> rs0832: I'm going to wait for one more reboot then it's my beer time,  all my girls will be going home soon and I might miss them
<dnivra> !info ffmpeg | simon34
<ubottu> simon34: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<simon34> i want to download directly as mp3 format
<rs0832> sacarlson: :) k
<dnivra> simon34, i don't think there's any software that let's you download directly as mp3. maybe some online services might exist.
<simon34> is it possible?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: cant open grub.cfg this is my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543602
<rs0832> simon34: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<sacarlson> rufra: try  just mount and see what is already mounted
<rs0832> rufra: ok since you are on a live cd anyway, try sudo gedit
<sacarlson> rufra: it might already be mounted in media
<Abhish> Is a kernel module the same thing as a device driver?
<sacarlson> rufra: in /media
<mouka> Can someone please help with a suspend that doesn't work on my HP-6735 laptop?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/543603
<ikonia> Abhish: it could be seen that way, but its also much more
<Abhish> Got link?
<mouka> anytime I close the lid of my laptop, it goes to suspend mode and I can't recover no matter what I did
<ikonia> Abhish: what for ?
<Abhish> explaining kernel modules.
<ikonia> Abhish: there eis documentation on kernel.org
<sacarlson> rufra: well you must have chroot already or it already works
<dnivra> Abhish, i guess device driver is a kernel module.
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: already on chroot
<mouka> I have been trying to get some help with suspend, but no onde seems to be able to help
<dnivra> Abhish, check out what ikonia said ^^.
<mouka> hey ubuntu gurus
<mouka> can someone help with a suspend function that doesn't work?
<sacarlson> rufra: ok well then you can modify it as you had planed at /boot/grub.cfg
<rufra> sacarlson: but there isnt a file in boot/grub.cfg
<abstractstone> where do I get more folders for ubuntu?
<rufra> sacarlson: that creates a new file..
<sacarlson> rufra: oh but you can still give me the info for uname -a
<dnivra> mouka, i'm having the same issue :). hope this helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307618.
<Abhish> Fantastic, thanks.
<ikonia> abstractstone: more folders ?
<abstractstone> I'm home I have documents, downloads, musec videos... but I want to make more with pictures on them
<rufra> sacarlson: ok
<sacarlson> rs0832: or is it too late to get uname -a?
<ikonia> abstractstone: just right click and create a folder
<sacarlson> rs0832: would that have changed with chroot?
<abstractstone> oh cool!
<ben_> hello
<rs0832> sacarlson: i m not really sure if it would
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832:  uname -a info http://paste.ubuntu.com/543607
<ben_> anyone here?
<lemon_> Hello
<dnivra> ben_, there are 1498 people here :D. got a question. fire away.
<ben_> lemon
<sacarlson> rufra: well I guess we know that kernel 2.6.35-22-generic works
<rs0832> sacarlson: maybe if he overwrites the kernel on the hd with the one on the live cd? do you think it would work?
<sacarlson> rs0832: yes that's what I suggested
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: wait! shouldnt it read i386!
<sacarlson> rufra: I'm not sure
<cl0ud-work> can someone help me with a resolution issue I am having with ubuntu/xbmc I have the log of xserver and also my xorg.conf. Cant get ubuntu to display higher then 1024x768 when connecting it to my TV.
<ben_> where are u?
<rs0832> sacarlson, rufra, if you are sure your processor is 32 bit then yes
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: i just thought that might indicate that its the 64 bit (maybe a mistake on my part?)
<rufra> rs0832 sacarlson: yes its an intel atom.. fairly certain that's 32 bit only
<cdbs> rufra: its fine, i686 is a subset of i386, barely any difference on modern CPUs
<sacarlson> rufra: rs0832: if this system was a 32bit machine and you did try to install a 64bit kernel that would cause a panic
<dnivra> rufra, if it's 64 bit, it'll show x86_64.
<rufra> cdbs: thanks... thought it might have been a mistake
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra cdbs: as it has been pointed out by these gentlemen it is a 32 bit
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: so back to editing the grub?
<rs0832> sacarlson, rufra,  yep
<sacarlson> rufra: concure
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: ok so we were at the point where i was unable to edit grub.cfg
<francesco_> ciaooo a tutti
<francesco_> mi dareste una mano per piacere
<rs0832> sacarlson, rufra,  some atom processors are x86_64 architec
<sacarlson> rufra: cd /boot; ls
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832:  it gives me a no protocol specified error and a gtk warking
<jocrawfo> good morning everyone.  I just wanted to ask is there a way to store your users home directory on a USB thumb drive and if found have it use that otherwise use one on disk?
<cmpayc> Hello. How do I enable non-English fonts in 10.10 console?
<jocrawfo> I would like to be able to carry all of my settings etc with me and use any computer with Ubuntu to run it
<rs0832> rufra,  try what sacarlson just said
<jocrawfo> I thought about installing it as a bootable usb with persistance but that seems to be slow
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832:  yep im in.. but still wont open link is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543611
<sacarlson> rs0832: rufra: oh it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes why?
<sacarlson> rs0832: I don't know that's were I find it on my system
<sacarlson> rs0832: is that not the same as yours?
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: yep we agree its in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: its just that i cant edit
<nirazio> Hello can anyone help me???How to move the encrypted home directory to another partition?
<dnivra> rufra, permisssions. you may not have write permissions on the file.
<rs0832> rufra: use the file browser to go there
<sacarlson> rufra: oh it's not running x server?
<dnivra> rufra, try 'ls -l /boot/grub/grub/cfg'. the file has read permissions only by default.
<sacarlson> rufra: so you need to edit with a none X server app like vi
<rufra> dnivra: yep i tried in the file browser we're trying to edit it thought
<sacarlson> rufra: or nano
<DJRagingBull> booh
<rs0832> rufra: yes.. try nano or vi
<FelipeSalto> wich script i make download for sing on IRC?
<willi_> cw=Z]SpNfQ;NdSpNfQ<NeSpNfPp
<willi_> cw=Z]PKNeSqNfQ;NdSpNfQ;NdSpO]
<willi_> cw=Z]O*Q<NeSpNfQ<NeSqNfQ;NdRK
<willi_> cw=Z]QFNfQ;NdSpNfQ<NeSqNfQ;NePd
<willi_> cw=Z]S.NfQ;NdSpNfQ<NeSpNfQ<Oh
<FloodBot1> willi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willi_> cw=Z]N|SqNfQ;NdSpNfQ;NdSpNz
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: ok lets say vi, do i get it frm the soft centre?
<DJRagingBull> lol
<sacarlson> rufra: it's installed default
<rs0832> rufra: no need to i think
<rs0832> rufra: just type sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: ok then so vi <blah blah>?
<Myrtti> are you guys really trying to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and why?
<madnick__> what is the room for desktop cube problems?
<dnivra> nirazio, move it to a separate partition and then edit it in fstab to mount it as /home. but am not sure if it'll work since encryption's involved. just a suggestion.
<dnivra> !ccsm | madnick_
<iceroot> madnick__: #compiz
<ubottu> madnick_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rs0832> Myrtti: kernel panic
<Myrtti> rs0832: why not /etc/default/grub then?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: ok so now what do i change?
<rs0832> Myrtti: just trying quick edits for solutions
<sacarlson> Myrtti: we wondered about that
<rs0832> Myrtti: apparently the uuid and /dev/sdxy is not being recognized
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: yeah im in vi, ive got the grub, now what do i change?
<sacarlson> Myrtti: I more back in the grub legacy time zone
<rs0832> rufra: there is a uuid for root=''?
<rs0832> rufra: there is a uuid for set root='' ?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832:  it gives as we saw before. so change it to /dev/sda1?
<rs0832> rufra: yes
<pucko-> what are the real advantages of grub2 compared to legacy grub? the new version just seem overly complex to me
<dnivra> pucko-, new version removes a password reset exploit i know in grub and well you can boot iso's direct in grub2 too i believe.
<sacarlson> Myrtti: oh for /etc/default/grub to work don't you need to grub-update?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: er... cant edit
<pucko-> anyone actually tried booting an iso from grub2 in ubuntu?
<rs0832> rufra: did you sudo vi?
<sacarlson> pucko-: well the most important improvment is that no mater where the disk is physicaly it will be located and booted hopefully properly
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: yep... sudo vi grub.cfg (ive chroot and cd)
<sacarlson> rufra: can't edit with vi?
<pucko-> sacarlson, oh.. how do you mean?
<dnivra> rufra, did you check permissions on the file? by default, grub.cfg only has read permissions for all groups!
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832: well i may be but its just i've never edited something in terminal
<Jordan_U> pucko-: More reliability and flexability, internationalization including non latin characters like chinese and left to right ones like hebrew. A real upstream (grub legacy hasn't had an upstream for over 5 years). And a more clear system for configuring update-grub.
<histo> Why would you want to boot a cd in grub anyways?  Why not just actually boot the cd.
<sacarlson> pucko-: well like you could move a hd from sda1  to sdb1 and no matter if you had 100 hd installed it would boot normaly in any position
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: how do I check permissions?
<ArBuz2o0o> Siemka
<pucko-> Jordan_U, it's definately not clearer for non programmers I would say
<sacarlson> rufra: ls -l
<dnivra> rufra, i asked you to do that already :). 'ls -l grub.cfg'.
<pucko-> sacarlson, really? how does it do that?
<shingen> histo: because you can boot from isos too
<ArBuz2o0o> If anybady here have got account on demotywatory.pl please vote for me in competition. www.demotywatory.pl/user/ArBuz2o0o thanks from mountain ;)
<Jordan_U> pucko-: I would bet that you don't actually know the drawbacks of update-grub in grub legacy. Did you know for instance that editing a menu entry manually in your menu.lst will break update-grub?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: sorry.... i get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543617
<pucko-> Jordan_U, yes, but isn't that a problem in new grub as well?
<sacarlson> pucko-: each disk partition now has a unique id number when it is created so it just searches to see were every thing is located and mounts it all were it belongs
<dnivra> rufra, there you go-it has read permission only. run 'sudo chmod 644 grub.cfg' and then you should be able to edit as root. do change the permissions back using 'chmod 444 grub.cfg' once you're done.
<pucko-> sacarlson, pretty sure that uuid stuff was there in legacy as well
<sacarlson> rufra: well if sudo vi don't edit it then it must be mounted as read only  try give us mount
<Jordan_U> pucko-: Yes, but in grub2 it's explicit. The grub.cfg is read only, and configuration options for update-grub go in a separate file, /etc/default/grub, rather than being in comments-that-aren't-actually-comments like in the menu.lst with grub legacy.
<sacarlson> pucko-: oh if that's the case then I'm not sure what is different
<efaydian> anyone know a easy way to change your login screen?
<dnivra> sacarlson, no need for all that. all that's needed is to change the permission using the command i gave ^^.
<rufra> dnivra sacarlson rs0832: i get unable to resolve host when chmod
<rs0832> rufra: what command did you use exactly?
<Jordan_U> pucko-: It was common for users in grub legacy to not be able to boot after a major version upgrade because they thought that they could edit menu entries directly.
<sacarlson> dnivra: rufra: he's right  even root can't edit it with those settings  change them to 777 or something
<rufra> dnivra sacarlson rs0832: output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543620
<dnivra> sacarlson, not 777!!! 644 will do :).
<pucko-> Jordan_U, my 10_linux entry is 157 lines long. :-(
<godslam> If I'm using 10.10 server and I want to boot into an old kernel, how would that be done?
<dnivra> rufra, try doing that without sudo since you are already root.
<shingen> silly question, but why does icons / widgets on the top and bottom panel get moved around when changing the resolution and/or rebooting?  really annoying on laptops when docking / undocking
<sacarlson> dnivra: agreed 644 is fine  rufra
<Jordan_U> pucko-: Remove your old kernel packages.
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok got it to change to 664
<sacarlson> rufra: it should be editable now with sudo vi
<rufra> now i mean 644
<dnivra> rufra, do remember to change it back to 444 okay?
<Psychedelic_Appl> Olá.
<rufra> osacarlson rs0832 dnivra: will change back at end, made a note of it
<Jordan_U> rufra: sacarlson: Why are you trying to edit the grub.cfg manually?
<nirazio> Is it possible to install Empathy 2.32 in lucid??
<impulse51> Is there a web page that has a listing of all codes that can be used for ubuntu ?
<godslam> If I can connect to a server through SSH, but it's able to get updates, what does that mean?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543621
<pucko-> Jordan_U, I have. I'm just saying. that's not something you write from scratch. I'm sure it's cleaner and prettier and whatever, but it's way to complex compared to the old stuff.
<dnivra> !codecs | impulse51
<ubottu> impulse51: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: because it can't boot the system after install to the hd,  it gets a kernel panic after install
<shingen> chmod u+w is much easier to remember and you don't have to worry about the other bits either... :)
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra Jordan_U: Ok. I think its time we al organised together what it is I'm meant to be doing
<rs0832> rufra: did you close vi the first time?
<Jordan_U> pucko-: I would disagree, but that's a matter of opinion.
<nirazio> !info empathy
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: so the plan was to try /dev/sdX instead of uuid
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 834 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<dnivra> rufra, have you opened grub.cfg anywhere else? if so close it.
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: um i had another terminal but i killed it
<nicofs> I want to install ubuntu on an ARM-Device (Toshiba AC100). I've managed to get a kernel that supports it, but it's nothing but the kernel as *.tgz, When I boot from it, all i get is a console. How do i add the ubuntu installer to it?
<dnivra> rufra, delete the file as the error says.
<madnick> m having problems with the 3d effect of my video card(i guess) who can help me
<dnivra> rufra, or run 'vi -r grub.cfg'.
<godslam> If I can connect to a server through SSH, but it's unable to get updates, what does that mean?
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: but we have also now learned that the live cd that works uses an older version of the kernel at boot,  so that may be a point to try soon if this fails
<rs0832> rufra: delete the swap file .. killing it must have left the file
<bl01zk> Is it better to program in C in Linux or Windows?
<dnivra> rufra, what you need to do is said in the error :).
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok
<rs0832> bl01zk: our opinion is it is better to do anything in linux... windows is just easier ;)
<nirazio> Is it possible to install Empathy 2.32 in lucid??
<buggyer> what do have to do if i want to have a script (only some commands line by line) have a return value of 0 (zero)?
<rs0832> nirazio: i should think so.. can you find it from synaptic?
<dnivra> nirazio, lucid has it's own version of empathy. why not use that?
<madnick> m having problems with the 3d effect of my video card(i guess) who can help me
<Dr_Willis> buggyer:  use exit 0 as the last command perhaps?
<shingen> madnick: what video card?
<dnivra> buggyer, a return value 0 indicates success usually.
<bl01zk> rs0832 but like if i wanna run a program to a windows  7 would i have to recompile it in windows? or can i get it to be a .exe in Linux?
<buggyer> Dr_Willis thanks, that could help me a lot :) im not into bash and stuff, but im going to :)
<madnick> 8800gt
<shingen> silly question, but why does icons / widgets on the top and bottom panel get moved around when changing the resolution and/or rebooting?  really annoying on laptops when docking / undocking
<rs0832> madnick: try being more specific like errors or something
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so how do i delete in vi?
<dnivra> rufra, just type in ":recover" and press enter. that should do it i guess.
<nirazio> dnivra: The thing is that, I'm really interested on using empathy 2.32, since it fixes a lot of bugs.
<rs0832> bl01zk: i think you are talking about cross compiling (someone correct me if i am wrong) but it is more advisable to recompile
<madnick> whenever i m trying anything that has 3d effect on the os like desktop cube or alt tab or running a game with wine the pc crashes and needs a manual restart
<sacarlson> rufra: I forget the command that writes over but you can save to another name and mv it after exit
<dnivra> nirazio, you can download the source and then compile it then. that'd best instead of using another version's packages.
<bl01zk> rs0832: okay so if i write in in Linux will it compile perfectly fine in Windows??
<dnivra> bl01zk, that depends on the compiler you choose-write for gcc and compile in turboC doesn't mean success.
<nirazio> dnivra: But why not it's not getting upgraded to 2.32??
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so the grub is going to let me boot yes?
<rs0832> bl01zk: well.. there are some features you can add to your program that may make it incompatible with windows
<dnivra> bl01zk, not always-there can be issues.
<sacarlson> rufra: the :w filename  is what you can use to change the name temporary until you can mv it
<Dcite> bl01zk: It'll only compile if the libraries used exist on both windows and linux. More likely you'll have to set custom DEFINEs to use different libraries with similar functions between systems
<bl01zk> okay thank you everyone for the help :)
<rs0832> bl01zk: also depends... some compilers dont work exactly like others
<dnivra> nirazio, well it is updated in the latest version on ubuntu. i guess they didn't backport it :).
<Pici> !latest | nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Dcite> bl01zk: As for while developing..more linux users probably have a compiler than windows users :)
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: i think i messed up the grub... I changed permissions back and rebooting
<nirazio> dnivra: Alright from where i can get the source??
<efaydian> anyone familiar with editing .desktop files to change your LoginWindow?
<sacarlson> rufra: I'm not sure what all you changed in it at this point
<dnivra> nirazio, from their website i guess.
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: i dont think its changed anything
<rs0832> rufra: still kernel panic?
<sacarlson> rufra: ok well no harm done then
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: lets get back to what the problem is... i cant boot after install (not even recovery mode)
<madnick> whenever i m trying anything that has 3d effect on the os like desktop cube or alt tab or running a game with wine the pc crashes and needs a manual restart
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: kernel panic as usual
<sacarlson> rufra: and now we know that a working version of the kernel is 22 as seen in live cd boot
<rs0832> sacarlson, dnivra: is it possible for him to overwrite the installed kernel with the livecd one?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: any other ideas for booting?, yes we are working with v22
<sacarlson> rs0832: yes I beleave so
<shingen> madnick: what video card & what driver are you using?
<madnick> nvidia 8800gt and the drivers are260.19.26
<dreams> i cant install ubuntu on my localdisks on my win7.its coming an error when i enter the middle of the installation
<rs0832> rufra: i think you should try overwriting the kernel with the live cd one
<dnivra> rs0832, sacarlson rufra i think an easier thing would be to install a new kernel and run 'update-grub2'? that should detect the new kernel i guess.
<murder`> hello, how can enable my ethernet card in ubuntu?
<rs0832> dnivra: he cant boot
<stianhj> Is there any way to get Notify-OSD to stack messages rather than queue them?
<sacarlson> rs0832: at this point it maybe easier to change the name temporarily of the kernel and just position it in the correct location since it seems it was so hard to edit,  I think it was also a mistake to chroot in that last attempt
<avinash_hm> hi guys, in my ubuntu internet is working fine ... i can go to google, medibuntu ... but when i do ping from cmd line it isn't working .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/543628/ ... is there anythingi have to install .. any help ??
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so new grub or kernel?
<dnivra> rs0832, rufra i don't think overwriting it a good idea. can't he just chroot into it and install?
<rs0832> dnivra: any ideas on how  to do that is appreciating
<dreams> i cant install ubuntu on my localdisks on my win7.its coming an error when i enter the middle of the installation any one help
<shingen> why does icons / widgets on the top and bottom panel get moved around when changing the resolution and/or rebooting?
<skullboy> ok how do i fix my software index
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so will you guys take me through what i need to do?
<shingen> avinash_hm: your dns isn't setup correctly.  check /etc/resolv.conf to see what you have set for your dns servers
<sacarlson> dnivra: I guess that would work,  how does grub work it just look to see what files are there and auto creates a menu addition so that should work shouldn't itr s0832?
<nunson> Is there another fix for Steam running terribly slow except switching to metacity?
<rs0832> rufra: yep
<skullboy> ok how do i fix my software index
<Inferus> um, grub needs programming afaik sacarlson
<Inferus> to tell it on what partitions there is what
<zws> 嗨
<shingen> avinash_hm: you can also try pinging something locally by it's IP address, e.g. your gateway router or your next hop out, to verify if network connectivity is working.
<sacarlson> Inferus: afaik?
<dnivra> sacarlson, as far as i know :)
<Inferus> afaik = as far as i know
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra:  ok so booting into the live cd
<rs0832> sacarlson: it searches for kernels
<skullboy> ok how do i fix my software index
<rs0832> sacarlson: and appands the entries based on those
<madnick> nvidia 8800gt and the drivers are260.19.26
<dnivra> !patience | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dreams> hello how i backup my default system and destribute itas live cd
<skullboy> so they are not ignoring me
<Derick> hello
<Derick> after I've downloaded source with "apt-get source php5" — which tool/command do I run to apply all patches (without building the package)
<red2kic> !remaster | dreams
<sacarlson> rs0832: ya so we just copy the two files from the live cd /boot of version 22 into /boot  on sda1  and chroot and grub-update
<dnivra> skullboy, if you'd kept repeating a few mreo times, they would have :). i guess few already have.
<dnivra> more*
<red2kic> ubottu: Wakey wakey.
<shingen> skullboy: you could also try rephrasing the question
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes so then update-grub should pick them up
<TiMeTeLl> Anyone get MOL working on Ubuntu?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra:  In the terminal on the live cd
<dnivra> sacarlson, copy sounds fine to me. guess it should work rufra rs0832
<sacarlson> rs0832: yes then at boot he still has to manualy menu to the version 22 to boot and test it
<dreams> red2kic i downloaded it but there is no area to modify startup logo etc....any other tools
<wtrhaewtjetj> is there someone here
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes
<skullboy> ok so my software index is corrupt how do i fix it i tried sudo apt-get install -f
<dnivra> wtrhaewtjetj, there are 1504 people here in varying states :)
<red2kic> dreams: Modifiy your OS -- When it's ready, remaster it.
<sacarlson> rs0832: dnivra rufra: so do we all concure?
<rs0832> sacarlson: yep:)
<dnivra> sacarlson, i doubt we have any other choice other than to try :)
<wtrhaewtjetj> well, I am just discovering it, I have never use IRC
<kcorcoran> i have several TGZ files i need to unzip; they are located on my flash drive.  i know how to create a batch file to unzip multiple files, but how can i redirect them to unzip in another location, rather than on the flash drive?
<dnivra> !remaster | dreams
<ubottu> dreams: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sacarlson> rufra: your the boos
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: to be honest i may be the boss but you guys are the brains
<dnivra> wtrhaewtjetj, oh! welcome to IRC. you have a problem with ubuntu, ask and if somebody knows they will help.
<bandeira> kcorcoran, tar zxvf *.tar.gz
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: im implicitly trusting you to help me boot. so whatever you three agree to ill do
<rs0832> rufra: :)
<dreams> how can i modify my ubuntu9.10
<dnivra> rufra, experiment is the way to knowledge :). that's what i always do :)
<murder`> hello, how can  i enable my ethernet card in ubuntu?
<kcorcoran> bandeira:  that will unzip them to their current media, the flash drive...i want them to unzip to my hard drive
<dnivra> dreams, i thought i already told you?
<dnivra> !remaster | dreams
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: so lets go do something to the kernel
<skullboy> ok so my software index is corrupt how do i fix it i tried sudo apt-get install -f
<rs0832> rufra: yes.. booted into the live cd?
<dreams> remaster,but there is no option to modify startup logo and other things
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: now lets see im in the live cd and in terminal
<dnivra> skullboy, try 'sudo apt-get update' might work.
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: do i now mount the hd?
<sacarlson> rufra: mount yes chroot at this point NO
<bandeira> kcorcoran, hmm.. i see.. try to tar zxvf *.tar.gz /tmp
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so mount /dev/sda1 /mnt is the code im typing in now
<sacarlson> rufra: ok
<rs0832> skullboy: any error message?
<skullboy> nope
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so now i mounted...
<dreams> anyone know how to modify ubuntus startup logo icons,etc....
<skullboy> E: The package caine-from-deb needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<skullboy> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<dnivra> !paste | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rs0832> skullboy: check if there are .deb files in /var/cache/apt
<Jemt> Hi. There is a bug in the Wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization refers to a file called "isolinux/text.cfg" - it's actually called isolinux/txt.cfg, which puzzled me a bit. Can someone fix the typo ? I hate the fact that I have to register to contribute
<rs0832> rufra: now you need to copy the kernel from the live cd to the hd
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so to copy the kernel, how do i do it?
<sapphz> anyone got any idea how to get php ldap up and running?
<dnivra> skullboy, open synaptic package manager and it probably would report errors.
<sacarlson> rs0832: rufra: ok so were are those file we want to move  I guess just copy all file found at /boot   to /mnt/boot  cp -a /boot/* /mnt/boot/*
<skullboy> yep alot
<dnivra> sacarlson, i don't think all will be needed.
<USS_OHIO> ok heres an easy one for you guys/girls. now that im using ubuntu, when i dl games off the net i should dl the mac version right?
<sacarlson> dnivra: true
<dnivra> USS_OHIO, mac is not ubuntu. they're very different.
<red2kic> USS_OHIO: No. Linux.
<avinash_hm> shingen, i think n/w is proper coz i can connect to any website .. i am using mozilla with which i can browse to google, medibuntu ... checked /etc/resolv.conf .... looks good .. they are @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/543636/ ...
<rs0832> dnivra: any suggestions on which ones?
<USS_OHIO> oh, so i gotta dl the windows version and run it with playonlinux?
<sacarlson> rs0832: all that have .22 in them?
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so to copy which is the command?
<red2kic> USS_OHIO: Depends on what game we're talking about.
<dnivra> rs0832, well all files that have the version number shown in 'uname -a' should do i guess.
<red2kic> !appdb | USS_OHIO
<ubottu> USS_OHIO: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<USS_OHIO> eve
<ttiicc> Im working with gnome on Ubuntu 10.10 wonder which other desktop environment you guys would recommend if I would like to have a more eye-candy desktop?
<dnivra> sacarlson, rufra rs0832, well all files that have the version number shown in 'uname -a' should do i guess.
<red2kic> USS_OHIO: Have you consider dual-boot or adapting an extra HDD (if you're on a computer)? That way, you can fly away in your tiny spaceship.
<rs0832> dnivra: so all except the memtest ones
<USS_OHIO> ya i got wine, but ive tried a couple programs and they look like they are running in windows 3.0
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra:  yes but how do i copy?
<skullboy> yep alot
<dnivra> rs0832, all that have the version number. yeah i guess that translates to the same-non memtest ones.
<dnivra> sacarlson, rufra rs0832, all that have the version number. yeah i guess that translates to the same-non memtest ones.
<USS_OHIO> ya im running dual or whatever, with wubi
<leftist> they work uss_ohio
<kcorcoran> bandeira:  here is my command; it does not work - $ for z in *.tgz;tar zxvf $z ~/Downloads/temp/ ;done
<sacarlson> rufra: cp -a filenames   will make a copy and keep owner and permisions the same
<USS_OHIO> ok ill reattempt this
<sacarlson> rufra: cp -a fromfile tofile
<guerby> hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.10, I'd like to switch the machine to server only (no X), is there a way to do that?
<red2kic> USS_OHIO: Most people use Windows or Gaming Consoles to meet their gaming needs.
<rs0832> USS_OHIO: do you want to run games or programs?
<bandeira> kcorcoran, is it only .tar ? so try "tar xvf *.tar /tmp"
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra:  ok so cp -a /boot/* /mnt/boot/
<rufra> ?
<dnivra> guerby, you could stop running the GUI and enable CLI login only i guess?
<rs0832> rufra: yep
<Ub3r-N00b> hey there, one stupid question - has anyone tried the "spinning cube effect" on obuntu with multiple screens, if yes how is it performing ?
<bandeira> kcorcoran, are you trying to create a shellscript?
<dnivra> rs0832, that copies memtest right?
<guerby> dnivra, that's what I want to do but I don't know how to do that properly
<kcorcoran> bandeira: no, they are tgz files
<dnivra> rufra, rs0832 sacarlson ahh what does it matter. do it rufra.
<rs0832> dnivra: oh yeah sorry i saw only the command
<sacarlson> rufra: we have some disagreement as to all but I guess it will just create more menu items if we do all of them
<red2kic> guerby: Server kernels are different than desktop kernels. You could delete everything -- but it would be much easier to do a clean server installation.
<rs0832> rufra, dnivra, sacarlson: yep he can leave out the memtests
<leftist> is there any upgrade for 10.10? this is just a test system we use here.
<kcorcoran> bandeira:  i have serveral TGZ files i would like to extract the files and place the content to my hard drive
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok so let me confirm: cp -a /boot/* /mnt/boot/ is the correct code?
<dnivra> red2kic is right. if you want to make it a server, best to install server edition.
<rs0832> rufra, dnivra, sacarlson: they might overwrite the existing ones
<leftist> one of many
<guerby> red2kic, hmmm seems lots of work. I wonder if there's an apt-get xxx that does it all
<nirazio> dnivra: Can you help me to install empathy from its source????
<dnivra> rs0832, but they'd be the same right? memtest files?
<rs0832> nirazio: you can find a deb for it
<sacarlson> rs0832: so what they might work and we know the ones that are already there don't
<dnivra> nirazio, there should be a readme file in the source
<rs0832> rufra, dnivra, sacarlson: i m not sure... if they are then its fine
<bandeira> kcorcoran, ok.. you tried "tar -zxvf *.tgz /tmp"  and it doesn't work, does it?
<red2kic> guerby: It is not lot of work. What are you trying to accomplish?
<dnivra> rufra, sacarlson rs0832 shall we move to another channel? a temporary one maybe-this channel seems over crowded.
<claudio_> ciao a tutti
<sacarlson> rs0832: oh but no turning back if this fails
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: ok which channel?
<rs0832> rufra, dnivra, sacarlson: yes i think we should:)
<dnivra> rufra, sacarlson rs0832 #rufra :D
<rufra> sacarlson rs0832 dnivra: 8)
<USS_OHIO> mostly games
<guerby> red2kic, I have my machine setup graphically but from now I want to only use it through ssh and have no use for X/desktop/etc
<claudio_> scusate l ignoranza ma non sono pratico da qui si possono scaricare film???
<Pici> !it | claudio_
<Myrtti> !it | claudio_
<ubottu> claudio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kcorcoran> bandeira:  no, tar -zxvf *.tgz does not work
<red2kic> guerby: Minimal installation, perhaps?
<red2kic> !minimal | guerby
<ubottu> guerby: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sacarlson> rufra: ok I'll try #rufra
<nirazio> dnivra: I followed that and this is the error "***Error***: You must have glib-gettext >= 2.2.0 installed"
<rs0832> USS_OHIO: it is a better idea to run windows games on windows.. but if you want a free alternative to windows try reactos.. it should run windows games
<red2kic> guerby: You start off in a console after when you completed the installation.
<bandeira> kcorcoran, what does it show on your screen?
<RonaldJ> Is it possible to read the mac-address of a other PC in the lan?
<claudio_> ciao a tutti
<USS_OHIO> there only one exe program i have that i need to be able to run in ubuntu. im just trying a new game out. games come with a linux version when you dl them aye?
<claudio_> scusate non sono pratico ma da qui si puo scaricare come da mirc ????
<sacarlson> I'm now in #rufra room
<guerby> red2kic, I'd like to avoid redoing an install and loosing the current setup
<sipior> RonaldJ: sure, have a look at the man page for "arp"
<sacarlson> opps wrong server
<rs0832> sacarlson: :)
<USS_OHIO> honestly im trying to get away from windows as far as i can
<rs0832> sacarlson: check again
<Pweg> USS_OHIO, not all of them, many are windows compatible only. Fortunately that's what programs like Wine are for
<rm_work> I run Eve on Wine and it works great :)
<rs0832> USS_OHIO: then try reactos
<dnivra> nirazio,  that's the problem. see the glib-gettext might be installed but that version might only be there in maverick and not lucid.
<USS_OHIO> reactos?
<kcorcoran> bandeira: tar: e000n10.tgz: Not found in archive - repeative
<USS_OHIO> *digging*
<neiz> USS_OHIO: what game is it? I'm able to play WoW and StarCraft II very well through wine
<nirazio> dnivra: I am installing it from source..
<mikeg3> Newbie question  -- how do I run an executable in Meerkat?  The icon looks like a pink diamond.
<USS_OHIO> im trying eve online, i downloaded the mac version. im working on getting the windows now
<coconutz> is there a alternative service for dns manager for dyndns ?
<resno> mikeg3: well, if you want to make it executable do "chmod +x progam.sh
<Vardan> hi all
<resno> coconutz: sure, but its likely a paid service
<Pweg> Eve has a silver ranking in Wine, so it should run pretty smoothly
<dnivra> nirazio, yes but glib-gettext is a dependency. try 'sudo apt-get build-dep empathy'
<dnivra> nirazio, i think that's the right command and i hope it works.
<red2kic> guerby: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/
<red2kic> guerby: You might find that useful since you wish to disable X11
<Vardan> people I need application that I give diff file and the file on which the patch should be applied (or the application will find the needed files from current folder) and shows the result. any suggestion?
<Vardan> 'meld' not help
<dreams> anyone tell me i cant install on ubuntu on my localdisk,a error is coming
<guerby> red2kic, thx!
<dnivra> !error | dreams
<ubottu> dreams: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rs0832> nirazio: do you want empathy 2.32 deb?
<nirazio> rs0832: Yes
<RonaldJ> sipior as far as I can see it is not possible to get the hardwareaddress of a hostname with arp
<rs0832> nirazio: did you get my dcc?
<sipior> Vardan: does "patch --dry-run" not do what you want?
<sipior> RonaldJ: and what exactly have you tried?
<nirazio> rs0832: Sorry i din get
<murmurs> hello
<sipior> RonaldJ: "arp -a" will list the full cache. ping the host to ensure that its entry sits in the local cache.
<RonaldJ>  sipior looked at the man-page and search or "ubuntu get hwaddr from ip" with Google
<Vardan> sipior, no :( it
<dreams> when i install ubuntu inside windows on my localdisk "f" an error is coming   and the installation is stoping,the ubuntu is not installing on my localdisk except c:/
<Vardan> it's write 'Hunk #1 FAILED at 53.'
<w3rdn4> what is a program that can recover deleted files on a portable usb thumbdrive ?
<red2kic> guerby: You're recommended to back up ~/home and /etc -- As to preserve your configuration files.
<sipior> RonaldJ: go back and read that man page again.
<sipior> RonaldJ: or just see what arp -a prints.
<guerby> red2kic, will do :)
<RonaldJ> sipior see it. thanks
<sipior> Vardan: try applying the patch with the appropriate "-p" switch.
<murmurs> I'm a newbie to LAMP and I'm wondering what the best - most secure - way to connect a php page to a MySQL database?
<dreams> any one know
<murmurs> in ASP I used to use #include(...) to include the connection at the time of serving the page.
<Vardan> sipior, the same error
<murmurs> I tried to do the same in PHP but the connection doesn't seem to initiate.
<sipior> Vardan: may simply be that the patch does not match the current source.
<TiMeTeLl> Anyone get MOL (Mac on Linux) working on Ubuntu?
<shingen> murmurs: mysql_connect, check out www.php.net for more info... it's the definitive resource for php syntax
<telmessos> hi all. I want to learn if it is possible to make a partition on my hard disk after the system install? 138 GB of HDD is assigned for /home on my hard disk I want to divide another 40 GB? is it possible ?
<red2kic> telmessos: Get on LiveCD. Install "gparted" (Gnome Partition Editor) and you can partition. The hard drive need to be umounted. You can't partition a live system. :)
<shingen> telmessos: yes, gparted will allow you to resize partitions not in use
<saliak> I've got a robot I've built with linux as it's heart.  It's head is a computer monitor.  I want to be able to play back video to that display, even if i, say, ssh in.  How would I do that?  You can see the bot at http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/n7mVsDp1YbFHudAOW6ZG2Kzpo1osxbf79B3D02-9d8A?feat=directlink
<telmessos> red2kic, that's what I thought. But another thing on my mind is if I resize that partition I will lose the information on it. Right?
<telmessos> thanks shingen
<telmessos> ;)
<Jemt> Hello. I want to automate the Ubuntu installation by using preseeds. How can I identify the names of the questions asked in d-i (the Debian/Ubuntu installer) ? The Wiki describes many of them, but I'm not sure they are all there.
<dreams> when i install ubuntu on my localdisk f:/  an error is coming  "an error has setting the element data,request not supported"what is this error anyone explain
<Jemt> Perhaps it's possible to have Ubuntu write each "label" to the console while installing, to figure out what's going on ?
<aeon-ltd> Jemt: if you want a custom install, use remastersys or just clonezilla an exisiting iso
<dreams> when i install ubuntu on my localdisk f:/  an error is coming  "an error has setting the element data,request not supported"what is this error anyone explain
<xxthink_> what does this error msg mean?
<xxthink_> http://pastebin.com/JcuT9Fhf
<LukeL> telmessos gparted can safely resize without any data loss
<Jemt> aeon-ltd: Sounds interesting, I'll look into that. Thanks
<USS_OHIO> how do i make it so it doesnt show people joining and leaving in this IRC im using the Xchat right now cause i didnt wanna have 20 dif irc programs
<Etherael> Hi guys, latest automatic ubuntu upgrade took me to 2.6.32-26-preempt (from 2.6.32-25-preempt) and has broken ati fglrx support, going to hardware drivers does not show the ability to re-enable it, anyone know what this is about / hoe to fix it?
<red2kic> telmessos: I don't think so. In fact, I'm uncertain about how Ubuntu (or any Windows or Mac partition editors) deals with existing information As long as you don't resize the partition smaller than used-files partitions.
<soreau> saliak: through ssh youd do something like DISPLAY=:0 same_video_player /path/to/video.ext
<tsimpson> USS_OHIO: right click the channel tab, Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<soreau> saliak: s/same/some
<dreams> hello any one help me....  when i install ubuntu on my localdisk f:/  an error is coming  "an error has setting the element data,request not supported"what is this error anyone explain
<telmessos> Lukel: /home folder of my user is using the partition which I am planning to make changes on.
<telmessos> so I  hope you are sure :)
<saliak> soreau : oh, so display :0 is always the local head that's on the machine?
<soreau> saliak: Not necessarily, its just the default display X runs on
<red2kic> USS_OHIO: You also can modify XChat theme. I have them on really light gray so it does not bother me much. :)
<telmessos> thanks. bye for now. :)
<shingen> telmessos: as long as you umount the partition and don't turn off the power gparted can resize without data loss :)  if your partition is corrupt in any way, it'll recommend running ext2fstools first
<red2kic> shingen: Too late. :<
<saliak> soreau: I see. so I ssh in text (w/out X forwarding on).  then, if I set DISPLAY = :0 it's the head of the machine?
<USS_OHIO> of all the things i clicked on, thanks found it
<xxthink_> how to remove this error msg with gvim in ubuntu 10.04
<soreau> saliak: I have no idea what you mean by the head of the machhine
<xxthink_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543646/
<hmca> hi , i'm having some problems while doing a dist-upgrade , http://pastebin.com/KVbjW8Bt
<saliak> soreau : sorry, the monitor that's connected to the SSH host
<hmca> python packages
<anton__> hello
<soreau> saliak: Are you saying that you do not have an x session running on the bot?
<Pici> hmca: It looks like you're running 11.04.  Please see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<anton__> How a speedly Ubuntu
<dreams> any one help me you can view the image of my error message http://imagebin.org/127882   click here to view and help me to install
<Etherael> so noone knows anything about ubuntu auto updates continuously breaking fglrx?
<saliak> soreau : there is an X session running, witht eh default login, displaying a gnome desktop on screen.  when i start my program, and it gets the appropriate command via the network, I want a shell script that can launch video that covers the whole screen
<dreams> http://imagebin.org/127882 click the link to view my error image when i install ubuntu
<sbalmos> morning. Been reading around about doing this, but was wondering if there was anything specific for Maverick... The infamous issue of getting PulseAudio to output to ESD for FreeNX audio streaming to work.
<saliak> soreau : the program that actually launches the video may be run in an ssh terminal
<shingen> saliak: you could always run vlc in your gnome desktop as it has web controls to display any video you want...
<shingen> saliak: not the answer you want, but a good workaround :)
<dajhorn> Etherael: fglrx is probably better tested with the -generic kernel.
<dreams> when i get a errpr when i install ubuntu on my localdisk f you can view the error at  http://imagebin.org/127882  and help me to getrid of this
<USS_OHIO> ok when you mount a file. if i just right click and create a new one is same as mounting one in terminal?
<saliak> shingen : I was thinking VLC probably did what I wanted with some set of options.  is it possible to stream to VLC?  like, i could run a "server" in the desktop that's open and displayed, and from some other terminal, stream the video to it?
<Etherael> dajhorn: the generic kernel randomly dumps ath9k wlans and does not pick them back up without a reboot.
<soreau> saliak: Yea so if DISPLAY is not set (it isnt set by default in ssh terminal) then you will need to set it. Otherwise just run some_video_player /path/to/video.ext
<dajhorn> Etherael:  Try your luck with maverick-proposed.    2.6.35-24-generic is current.
<shingen> saliak: sure can, you can control it remotely via it's web interface and you can definitely stream content to it
<Etherael> dajhorn: if it's that or manually hacking the ati drivers from the shell package and disabling updates, I'll go with the latter.
<saliak> shingen : cool. i'll check that out.  thanks!
<dajhorn> Etherael: maverick-proposed is eventually rolled into maverick-updates.  Try not to strand yourself.   Doing upstream installs for things like fglrx and nvidia-current tends can sometimes leave turds in the system that cause problems later.
<shingen> saliak: you wouldn't be trying to make a bot like from the tv show big bang theory, would you? :P
<Etherael> dajhorn: Isn't maverick still in beta?
<dajhorn> Etherael: Nope.  Maverick is the current release.
<dajhorn> Etherael: If you want to track the latest fglrx releases, then this is easier than doing an upstream install:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Etherael> dajhorn: Is there a way to upgrade from an already active lucid install or do I need to download a maverick iso and reboot from it etc?
<frxstrem> if I have configured my wireless network in GNOME and uninstall ubuntu-desktop, will I still be able to connect to it (from the command line)?
<saliak> shingen: dunno, I don't watch TV :) reading wikipedia, i'm not sure what the robot looks like.  this one is for a science museum in idaho.  we make lots of big robots www.xitome.com :)
<jessyroo> whats the off topic channel
<aeon-ltd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dajhorn> Etherael: If you were'nt prompted for the Maverick upgrade, then run this at a prompt:    `gksudo update-manager --check-dist-upgrades`
<mouka> Can someone please help me with "suspend". I have suspend working when I close the lid of my HP laptop, but when I resume, all I get is a black screen.
<mouka> anybody has had a similar issue and knows a fix
<mouka> I would appreciate any input from you guys
<shcherbak> dajhorn: is not lucid LTS?
<dajhorn> shcherbak: Yes, Lucid the the most recent LTS.
<Etherael> dajhorn: in progress, thanks.
<dajhorn> Etherael: Welcome.
<Etherael> isn't lts long term support? and wasn't it supposed to be only .04 releases were LTS?
<Pweg> etherael: think so
<Etherael> I just actually had to enable "normal distros" in update manager to even see maverick
<abstractstone> in the Places menu there are some folders... but can I add a new one to that?
<Etherael> it wasn't coming up when I had "Lts releases only" selected.
<shingen> Etherael: every two years... 10.04, 08.04, 06.04... 12.04 is next lts
<Pici> Etherael: LTS releases come very two years.
<Etherael> so I'm pretty sure mavreick isn't LTS.
<dajhorn> mouka: Post the model number of your computer.  You're more likely to get help if you provide this kind of information.
<red2kic> abstractstone: Open any random folder -- Check Bookmark menu.
<Jeruvy> shingen: actually it was 6.06 ;)
<shingen> Jeruvy: yup, whoops :)
<abstractstone> thank you red2kic !
<freq9> it seems like my firefox isn't using the new ubuntu font anymore. any clue how to fix that?
<bastidrazor> abstractstone: in nautilus you can drag and drop a folder there
<mouka> I have an HP-6735b laptop. The suspend works, but resuming from suspend does not. All I get is a black screen when I try resuming after suspend.
<mouka> The HDD seems te resume work as well as everything else, but screens stays black
<abstractstone> bastidrazor: I tried that but it didn't accept it :S
<mouka> anybody has had a similar issue, please let me know what you did to fix this issue
<mouka> Thanks
<shcherbak> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tapas> what's a good way to allow a user to automatically run a script upon boot?
<dajhorn> mouka: Several instances of this model on LaunchPad...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/390827
<Kyle__> how do you install without supurfulous dependencies, like postfix for smartmontools.
<tapas> [with user permissions]
<shcherbak> sorry, fallin on keyboard
<Pici> tapas: Have them put it in their crontab for the time @reboot
<tapas> Pici: thanks
<bastidrazor> abstractstone: drag and dro the folder to the left bar in nautilus, not the actual places menu in the panel
<tapas> Pici: or was that a joke?
<tapas>  :D
<Pici> tapas: No, I'm not joking.  Does that not do what you wanted?
<tapas> [can't find it in manpage of crontab]
<dajhorn> Kyle__:  apt-get install --no-install-recommends ...
<Pici> tapas: see man 5 crontab
<erUSUL> Kyle__: --no-install-recommends
<tapas> Pici: thanks.
<sam16> slow booting ..... how to make it faster?
<Kyle__> dajhorn: Those weren't the recommends, those were requred.  Other things were recommended.  Unless I missed something.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! / Labas!
<Kyle__> those were listed as "The following extra packages", with others listed as "Suggested" which weren't installed.
<dajhorn> Kyle__:   If a package has a dependency that you want to avoid, then you need to do something like `dpkg --force-depends`.
<dajhorn> Kyle__: This is almost always the wrong way to do something, however.
<Kyle__> dajhorn: Yea, I know.
<sam16> slow booting ..... how to make it faster?
<cmpayc> Hello. How do I enable non-English fonts in linux console for 10.10?
<sam16> guys need help slow booting ..... how to make it faster?
<abstractstone> ubuntu it is the best :)
<dajhorn> Kyle__:   smartmontools doesn't directly depend on postfix.    You probably want to install a lightweight or dummy MTA instead.
<sipior> sam16: what does slow mean, in this case?
<kcorcoran> am attempting to unzip several files from one location to another location.  i have figured out how to unzip several files (using a wildcard).  how do i redirect the output to another location?
<Kyle__> dajhorn: Ahh, it did work.  The wording of apt-get's messages made me think those were requred, not suggested.  Thank you.
<dajhorn> Kyle__: Welcome.
<Kyle__> dajhorn: I want no MTA on these boxes.  They're netbooting lab machines.
<sam16> i mean during starting ubuntu that black screen lost for longer  period
<cmpayc> kcorcoran: cd to that location and unzip/7z from there?
<Kyle__> sam16: Longer period than what?
<kcorcoran> cmpayc:  can you shed more light?  i know how to untar the files, but not sure of the switches to redirect the output
<sam16> than before.... its doesnt starts in 17 seconds
<dreams>  doyou know any tools to modify my default ubuntu completely and distribute it as livecd,iwant to doit for my institution,iwant to change starting logo,change color of login box etc....help meeeeeee
<dreams>  doyou know any tools to modify my default ubuntu completely and distribute it as livecd,iwant to doit for my institution,iwant to change starting logo,change color of login box etc....help meeeeeee
<ThunderStruck> Isn't that what the ubunto sofware center is for?
<Kyle__> sam16: Well what changed?  Maybe you changed something.  Maybe some bios settings changed.
<Pici> !remaster > dreams
<ubottu> dreams, please see my private message
<sam16> kyle: now wat to do ?
<skullboy> i am a kickstand in your mouth
<Pici> skullboy: excuse me?
<sipior> skullboy: powerful imagery.
<brontoeee>  my audacity is missing 'save as' menu (the entire menu line), how to fix that?
<sam16> is there any remedy for that ?
<Kyle__> sam16: Figure out what changed.  Read /var/log/syslog to see if there's anything breaking.
<dreams> there is no option to modify starting logo, login box etc..any one know the toll for doing that
<skullboy> Do animals believe in God?
<Kyle__>  /ignore skullboy
<Kyle__> Ahhh.
<mouka> My cpu fan is always ON
<Pweg> skullboy, you may be in the wrong channel for that kind of discussion
<Pici> skullboy: This is a support channel, please stay on topic.
<shingen> yay, skullboy is quoting Marilyn Manson... *SNORE*
<cmpayc> kcorcoran: I wasn't talkind about any switches. Just cd to where you want to unpack to, unpack the archive, cd back if necessary.
<Kyle__> mouka: Good, then your CPU won't overheat.
<mouka> how can I adjust it?
<skullboy> i wanted to see if anyone would notice
<mouka> Kyle__: funny!
<Kyle__> mouka: I know I kill me.  Is it a laptop or a desktop?
<mouka> Kyle__: laptop, HP-6735b
<cmpayc> kcorcoran: Any reason this doesn't suit you?
<Typh> ugh. Maverick CD boots up, then says "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<mouka> it becomes annoying after a while, the fan is blowing cold air.
<kcorcoran> cmpayc:  i don't want to unzip the files to there current location and i don't want to copy them to the destination first.
<mouka> Fan should be turned on only when CPU starts heating up
<sam16> kyle: is there any thing i can make it work from terminal?
<Kyle__> mouka: Generally if Ubuntu has support for the driver that controlls that, it's automatic.  Since it's obvious not this time, you may have to look up your specific model, see if there's a driver package to install.
<shingen> kcorcoran: just be in the destination directory and use the full path to the source files to unzip...
<kcorcoran> i want to mass unzip several (100's of files) at once from my flash drive to my local drive.
<sam16> kyle: i mean any command
<Kyle__> mouka: Sometimes you can do it from the BIOS, but not always.
<kcorcoran> cmpayc:  oh, gotcha!!!
<kcorcoran> thanks!!
<mouka> Kyle__: how can I find that?
<cmpayc> kcorcoran: I wrote "cd", not "cp". Change directory, not copy :)
<Pici> kcorcoran: Look at the -d switch that is mentioned in the unzip manpage
<Kyle__> sam16: I'm sorry, I can't walk you though how to figure out what changed.  There is no tool to replace you doing a little work.
<Kyle__> mouka: Google for ubuntu and your model number, or hang around in here asking for advice from people who have that model.
<Kyle__> mouka: And obviously, checking the bios for the setting, you know how to do that I trust?
<fleshpike> hi everybody, does anyone know if it is possible to buy a socket 478 ata agp motherboard nowadays?
<Kyle__> mouka: If it helps, sometimes the CPU fan hidden from the OS, and your only (indirect) control is via CPU frequency scaling.  Check to make sure that's working right.
<silfer> Question: I've been looking ages for a possible solution for my problem but found nothing usefull. Im trying to connect my other laptop to wifi but it's not able to connect. It can recognise all the hotspots in the area but is unable to get connected. Any ideas?
<skullboy> i am a birthday cake that you light up blow out cut apart and forget
<shingen> fleshpike: no, but www.pricewatch.com may
<Kyle__> fleshpike: I'm sure someone has them around, old stock probably.  Did you check frys and tiger?
<Kyle__> shingen: That's the website, couldn't recall the name (it's been so long....)
<Kyle__> Holy crap... they still sell socket 370 motherboards....
<jatencio> -/clear
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mikeg3> I just ran Update Manager in Meerkat: The installation or removal of a software package failed.  How do I fix this?  There are a lot of security updates.
<slgma> is there a terminal command to display a custom notifcation?
<shingen> aww, I wanted a slot A mobo :(
<fleshpike> kyle__ : i will try that , thanks
<army> sudo apt-get update
<Pici> slgma: notify-send from the libnotify-bin package.
<slgma> thx
<slgma> thats exactly what i wanted
<slgma> <3
<Silferme> Anyone? I dont understand why would a wireless card be able to scan trough the hotspots but not able to connect?
<m4xx> i've installed ubunut server and gnome-core. what do i need to install to install .deb files using the gui?
<sauerbraten> Silferme: imagine it can just receive ALL OF THE PACKAGE flying around in the air, and read from where it comes and where it shall go. It does that if it is connected to a hotspot, too, to know if a package is meant for itself, it has to scan ALL packages :)
<sauerbraten> *PACKAGES :/
<gobbe> Silferme: what is your wlan-card (brand and model)
<skullboy> ok sorry guys that was my brother that was off topic he is very inmuture
<ety> hi ther e
<godslam> Can anyone help me with rsync over SSH? Here's what I'm getting as feedback in the console: http://pastebin.com/mPqatmHT
<ety> is
<army> silferme:       Ihave the same question
<skullboy> ok sorry guys that was my brother that was off topic he is very inmuture
<sivel> godslam: you need a : after the IP and before the file path
<sipior> skullboy: yeah, we got that.
<sivel> godslam: basically follows the scp syntax
<ety> hello
<kernix> hey peeps
<ety> is there mail server for multi domain ?
<skullboy> ill make sure he does not get on again
<m4xx> anyone? :(
<sauerbraten> godslam, why is your machine called sexrobot? o.O
<gobbe> godslam: you are using it wrong way
<ety> ?
<godslam> I've used it two different ways, gobbe. Neither of which work.
<godslam> One sec. I'll post the other one.
<ety> is there mail server for multi domain ?
<gobbe> ety: yes, most of them can do multidomain
<skullboy> so how do i fix my software index
<Psychedelic_Appl> Oi
<gobbe> godslam: are you trying to copy files from 216.245.201.2 to your home?
<ety> which one is the best ? gobbe
<godslam> Hokay, this is the original way I tried it and even with "echo 2>/dev/null" at the end, it didn't work. http://pastebin.com/pxT6juAw
<godslam> Yes, gobbe.
<gobbe> godslam: rsync -avz  console-vKTA0y@216.245.201.2:/usr/world.zip /home
<Guest44469> whois
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skullboy> ok my system is very unstable should i redo my system
<yurigl> whois_[gust44469]
<godslam> This is with the command you just gave me, gobbe. http://pastebin.com/Dns6LYav
<edbian_> skullboy, We talked yesterday.  Did you switch things over yet?
<gobbe> godslam: why do you want to use rsync to copy only one file? use just scp?
<skullboy> yea
<godslam> The server is busted and can't do anything besides SSH. =/
<skullboy> most of my apps close at random times
<gobbe> godslam: so you could take it with scp then
<gobbe> godslam: scp  console-vKTA0y@216.245.201.2:/usr/world.zip /home
<godslam> Thanks, I'll try that.
<ety> which one is the best ? gobbe  mail server
<edbian_> skullboy, You should start the apps in the terminal.  When there are errors they'll be posted there.  Then you can see maybe why they're closing.  Additionally look at the output of dmesg periodically.  Particularly near the bottom
<godslam> gobbe: Unable to get term attr: Invalid argument
<godslam> gobbe: That's what it returned to me from SCP.
<Some_One> hi
<Some_One> i need some help regarding ubuntu any one here ?
<USS_OHIO> can someone help me install eve online in ubuntu? it keeps telling me its not an exe file
<edbian_> Some_One, That's what we're here for!
<edbian_> USS_OHIO, is eve online a windows game?
<Some_One> edbian_, i am having an issue regarding wireless connectivity ..
<USS_OHIO> yes
<edbian_> Some_One, please elaborate
<edbian_> USS_OHIO, Are you using wine?
<error_203> hi my ubuntu login screen password box is missing?how to resolve this problem
<Travis-42> is there any way to run a program in a "sandbox"? The only thing I could think of was create a separate user and run the program under that
<mikeg3> Hi I am trying to update Maverick and failing.  The error message is:  "The installation or removal of a software package failed."  Tried sudo apt-get update in terminal, same sort of problem.  Apparently the packages are downloaded already, just not installed.
<gobbe> godslam: can you ssh in to machine?
<USS_OHIO> i have wine.
<skullboy> output http://paste.ubuntu.com/543680/
<godslam> Yes, gobbe.
<Pici> !chroot | Travis-42
<ubottu> Travis-42: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Travis-42> ah great, thanks pici
<edbian_> USS_OHIO, you should ask in #wine-hq
<Pici> Travis-42: I'm afraid I can't help you any further than pointing you to that info though, although some people here may be able to.
<edbian_> skullboy, See that last bit?  Segmentation fault?
<USS_OHIO> ok. how i change channels?
<skullboy> yea
<Some_One> edbian_, i am using tp-link TL-WN727N usb adaptor and i have a net gear router and i am using 10.4 ubuntu
<error_203> ubuntu login screen shows only username and not password box,so m not able to login.how to resolve this ?
<edbian_> skullboy, that means that something went wrong with how the program uses ram.  It is rather generic unfortunately
<USS_OHIO> no ones in there :(
<edbian_> USS_OHIO, /join #wine-hq
<Some_One> edbian_, what i am facing here, i am full 100% signal strenght but there is no internet working neither i can access my router from IP.
<skullboy> so why is this happening with all my apps
<error_203> not ny ans :(
<edbian_> USS_OHIO, it's #winehq   sorry about that!
<edbian_> Some_One, hang on I'm a bit swamped
<edbian_> skullboy, That's a good question. When did this start happening?
<Some_One> Some_One, no problem bro, i am waiting :)
<USS_OHIO> ok thanks edbian_
<skullboy> 2 days ago
<edbian_> skullboy, Do you see anything relevant near the end of dmesg
<edbian_> skullboy, What did you do 2 days ago?
<ThunderStruck> How do you fix a jack-a-latern?
<edbian_> skullboy, Are you overclocking?
<edbian_> skullboy, What kind of system are you running?
<gogeta1> edbian_: system meltdown
<skullboy> no that is bad for the system ist it and im running ubuntu 10.10
<RealOpty> is there a way to easily downgrade from 10.10 to LTS?
<gogeta1> edbian_: lol
<edbian_> gogeta1, haha
<sipior> RealOpty: i'm afraid not.
<ThunderStruck> How do you fix a jack-a-latern? You get a punken-patch.
<edbian_> skullboy, overclocking is potentially bad.  It causes odd errors like that if you overclock too high sometimes.
<gogeta1> edbian_: i got a amd black at 3.3 but its also watercolled
<Jeruvy> RealOpty: not really, and it maybe unstable if you attempt it.  I'd consider rebuilding.
<army> mikeg3:sudo apt-get upgrade
<edbian_> gogeta1, Nice, any idea skullboy's problem?
<edbian_> skullboy, What did you do 2 days ago that generated the problem?  Do you know?
<gogeta1> skullboy: bad for the hardware to if its not colled correctly
<RealOpty> sipior, Jeruvy ok thanks. :)
<skullboy> ok so first my software index broke then my pc started chashing and then my apps got unstable
<Some_One> hmmm
<edbian_> gogeta1, Was that a sentence?
<Pici> ThunderStruck: Thats nice, but this is a support channel. If you want to be random (within reason), there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian_> skullboy, What is your software index?
<gogeta1> skullboy: you probly have it set to high
<ThunderStruck> How do you fix Visual Basic? you get a Eye Patch.
<edbian_> skullboy, Did you do something with your install?  I remember you were going to reinstall and move partitions or soemthing
<error_203> no one to help me
<sipior> ThunderStruck: if you can't be funny, could you at least be original?
<skullboy> no but that is why i wanted to do that
<ZykoticK9> error_203, select the username and the password box should appear
<skullboy> that and i seen an os i really want
<edbian_> skullboy, can you pastebin dmesg for me?   What do you mean by software index?
<edbian_> skullboy, What OS do you want that you saw?
<error_203> zykotick9:no  it doesnot appear
<edbian_> skullboy, Please start your sentences with my name like I'm doing for you.  It highlights it for me
<skullboy> gnacktrack
<mikeg3> cant update ubuntu output http://paste.ubuntu.com/543683/
<edbian_> skullboy, gnacktrack huh
<skullboy> its ubuntu but it has all the backtrack apps and ubuntu apps
<error_203> zykotick9:the password box is missing
<bastidrazor> error_203: press enter
<ZykoticK9> error_203, sorry - i have no idea then.  best of luck.
<edbian_> skullboy, neat.
<Some_One> may i have some attention now .. ?
<error_203> bastidarzor:no thats not work
<edbian_> skullboy, Please start your sentences with my name
<gogeta1> edbian_: genrel rule with overclocking dont go past the hardware tolerance aka whats its real max is
<edbian_> gogeta1, I don't think he's overclocking at all but thank you
<Roasted_> Has there been any reports of newer Ubuntu kernels messing up Intel wireless? I just booted up 10.04 on my laptop and the wireless came back as disabled, yet I had it enabled on the hardware radio switch on the laptop. Booted to the oldest kernel with 10.04 and it worked. Just curious if anybody knows offhand if there were any widespread issues I should be aware of.
<edbian_> Some_One, Just restate your question every so often and people will take notice.
<sipior> Some_One: best to repeat your question at ten minute intervals, or thereabouts.
<error_203> bastidrazor: used various commands also in alt+ctrl+f1 mode but it doesmot also worked
<skullboy> edbian, so redo it???
<fleshpike> what s the difference between ata 100 and ata 133?
<edbian_> skullboy, What is your goal right now?  To fix the Ubuntu install or just to install gnacktrack?
<skullboy> to fix ubuntu
<Some_One> edbian_, sipior  i am facing issue regarding wireless communication, i am using TP Link wireless adapter model TL-WN727N, i am having 10.4 and system is showing full signal strenght
<sipior> Some_One: tell the channel, not me.
<sudipta> is there a linux version of utorrent available?
<edbian_> skullboy, alright than post your dmesg to pastebin
<shingen> fleshpike: about 33mb/s... ATA133 is backwards compatiblee
<edbian_> sudipta, You want utorrent or just any torrent downloader?
<Some_One> as well connected, but i am unable to browse, or even open my router setting
<skullboy> command not found
<edbian_> skullboy, typo?  dmesg
<gogeta1> shingen: i beleve all ata is back compact same for sata
<rm_work> sudipta: i believe there was a beta... not sure if it went live yet... but it runs great for me in WINE
<ServerTechLaptop> How can i access my usb drive in ubuntu server edition?
<edbian_> skullboy, Please start your sentences with my name.
<Redcoil> Hi
<error_203> bastidrazor:on clicking upon  usernames it shows queez/sid
<sudipta> <edbian_>utorrent would be great....
<Some_One> edbian_, sipior  i am facing issue regarding wireless communication, i am using TP Link wireless adapter model TL-WN727N, i am having 10.4 and system is showing full signal strenght, but unable to use internet,
<fleshpike> shingen : let s see if i understood, are there 133 and 100 hard drives?
<jocrawfo> hey guys i am trying to create a file with a list of all packages installed on one machine so that i may take that file to another machine and make sure those packages are installed there.  I have done this in the past however I am getting errors this time
<Some_One> sorry sipior :/ i just repeat
<skullboy> edbain, command not found still most of my commands will come up as not found
<gogeta1> fleshpike: thers 133 100 66
<Redcoil> Someone proficient with Linux on a Mac here?
<bastidrazor> error_203: sounds like you're using debian and not ubuntu.
<jocrawfo> aptitude –display-format ‘%p’ search ‘?installed!?automatic’ > ~/my-packages ------> Results in: bash: !?automatic’ > ~/my-packages: event not found
<sipior> Some_One: don't, then.
<jocrawfo> any thoughts on what I could do?
<edbian_> skullboy, really?  I think something is majorly wrong with your install.  Can you use cd?
<error_203> no
<error_203> m ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !who | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edbian_> !tab | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fleshpike> gogetal : if i have a ata 133 hard drive will it fit a ata 100 motherboard?
<gogeta1> fleshpike: you can pretty mutch use any hdd in any system thers even sata to ide adaptors
<skullboy> edbian, it only beeb like that lately
<Pici> !ot | fleshpike
<ubottu> fleshpike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta1> fleshpike: yes but it will go 100 speeds
<bbeattie> I've installed the nvidia 260.19.29 module for 10.04. I now need to compile some OpenGL apps and but need to pull a gl headers, (ie, gl.h, glu.h, etc) do the ones in mesa-common-dev work or should there be specific ones for nvidia in order to use nvidia hardware acceleration?
<sudipta> <rm_work>where can i get the beta from???
<gogeta1> fleshpike: it may r may not include the correct cale
<gogeta1> cable
<edbian_> skullboy, beeb like that?
<asdsg> how does one find the generic name for update-alternatives?
<Pici> fleshpike, gogeta1: ##hardware would be a better place to discuss this, as you can see #ubuntu is already quite busy with Ubuntu support.
<skullboy> edbian, excuse me
<edbian> skullboy, Can you sudo apt-get update   ?
<skullboy> no it says command not found
<edbian> skullboy, Which command is not found?
<numberto> Hello everybody. Can somebody direct me to an IRC where I can discuss chromium working in ubuntu
<numberto> thanks in advance
<edbian> skullboy, What did you do that cause this?  Do you know?
<histo> numberto: you could try and get ahold of the maintainer
<error_203> no help :(
<histo> numberto: I use chrome from google directly rather than chromium
<mikeg3> I can seem to get Ubuntu 10.10  to update this latest time.  Tried sudo apt-get update also.  Updates seem downloaded but not installed
<numberto> histo: what is the difference
<skullboy> edbian, no just happened my files started going crupout i have no gui now just tremanal
<asdsg> For x-www-browser in /etc/alternatives/ how does one find the generic name?
<histo> numberto: well you'll have a more current version than the one in the repos for starters
<someone235> hi, i have wlan card EW-7711In and its driver doesn't compatible for with kernel greater than 2.6.32. I have something to do expect deupdating the kernel?
<name5> SORRY
<Roasted_> Has there been any reports of newer Ubuntu kernels messing up Intel wireless? I just booted up 10.04 on my laptop and the wireless came back as disabled, yet I had it enabled on the hardware radio switch on the laptop. Booted to the oldest kernel with 10.04 and it worked. Just curious if anybody knows offhand if there were any widespread issues I should be aware of.
<name5> kANN ich fragen?
<rm_work> sudipta: i don't think it's a public beta :( was just saying, I remember from their forums something about a beta... anyway, from their FAQ, they even state "Linux users can run µTorrent with the latest version of Wine." which I can verify works fine
<Pici> !de | name5
<ubottu> name5: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<numberto> i donwnloaded chrome latest version today from google's official website. The problem is that it crashes my whole system when I open saved pages with it
<edbian> skullboy, Obviously something is like majorly wrong.  Without apt-get it is extremely difficult to fix the system because that is the utility to install and remove software.  I suggest just clean installing.  You can use the live CD to grab your data and put it on a second HDD, or a usb flash drive, or on another partition on your hdd or something.
<histo> numberto: i'm running versions 8.0.552.215
<sudipta> <rm_work>oookkkk......thanx
<name5> jemand kenn ich habe firefox im meinem Notebook Löschen!
<histo> numberto: actually that's the version in the repo
<name5> wie kann ich daas wieder haben?
<numberto> histo:  I just installed 8.0.552.224 from googles website
<Pici> numberto: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie
<edbian> skullboy, Now, as to why things are missing.  Perhaps something is wrong with your hardware.  I suspect the HDD is going since so many things are missing but it's also possibly bad ram (because of the seg faults)
<histo> numberto: usually chrome is more stable chromium is their development branch from what I understand
<Pici>                   bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke
<Pici> numberto: sorry, mistab, clearly.
<FloodBot4> Pici: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rm_work> sudipta: though I will say, running rtorrent in a screen session and using something like rutorrent for a frontend, is my choice for how to run things
<guest101> Hello, anyone know about converting .odg to .svg for use in lyx
<Some_One> i am facing issue regarding wireless communication, i am using TP Link wireless adapter model TL-WN727N, i am having 10.4 and system is showing full signal strenght, but unable to use internet,
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I remember reading in a linux magazine or on the internet somewhere about a linux app that tracks which windows on your desktop you are using, and what you are doing there (like the url or titles of websites you are visiting) and stuff like that. Any one have a clue what the app is called? It would really help me figuring out at the end of the day what the **ll I have been doing all day
<skullboy> edbain, that is why i wanted to get it on to another distro and resise it the command to copy says command not found
<numberto> Pici: I had the same problem with older versions - I just didn't care because I thought that it just a beta version and will be fixed
<numberto> but I get same error after ugrading
<rm_work> sudipta: i find people get focused on what they're used to, and don't look around and find out that with a little bit of learning, there are actually BETTER solutions out there natively :)
<bastidrazor> ;[';mm/.,m,,mmjujo'
<guest101> HELP NEEDED; anyone know about converting .odg to .svg for use in lyx
<skullboy> edbain, so is the list command
<FloridaGuy> ubuntu 10.04 isent letting me upgrade to 10.10....sudo do-release-upgrade   Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<asdsg> nvm got my answer
<edbian> skullboy, Burn a live CD of the new distro.  Use the new distro to do everything.
<Some_One> i am facing issue regarding wireless communication, i am using TP Link wireless adapter model TL-WN727N, i am having 10.4 and system is showing full signal strenght, but unable to use internet,
<error_203> floridaguy: use alt+f2 and write update-manager -d
<skullboy> ok well bye and thanks
<bassliner> when i want to replace the installed libc6 (ubuntu-9) with a libc6 (ubuntu-6), what's the correct way to do so?
<numberto> so does anybody knows chrome irc where I can ask chrome-guys
<sudipta> <rm_work>i believe there is......actually i am quite happy with bittorrent...just asking out of curiosity:-)
<mikeg3> I can seem to get Ubuntu 10.10  to update this latest time.  Tried sudo apt-get update also.  Updates seem downloaded but not installed.  Can anyone please help?
<skullboy> edbian, well bye and thanks
<edbian> skullboy, good luck!  I'm not sure what caused that problem.  Very strange.
<ZykoticK9> FloridaGuy, LTS will not 'by default' upgrade to non-LTS versions - sorry i don't know what change needs to be made it allow it.  (i don't recommend upgrades)
<ZykoticK9> FloridaGuy, error_203's suggestion is incorrect
<Jeruvy> numberto: I think googles official support is via google groups, but I'd be surprised if there isn't a channel around here :)
<sudipta> <rm_work>i dont have much space left on my hard drive.....
<Not_another_gues> I am using OpenOffice.org 3.2.1
<Not_another_gues> OOO320m19 (Build:9505)
<Not_another_gues> ooo-build 3.2.1.4, Ubuntu package 1:3.2.1-6ubuntu2~10.04.1
<Not_another_gues> Open draw
<FloodBot4> Not_another_gues: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudipta> <rm_work>anything works out of the box is great(thing about GNU/linux)
<Pici> FloridaGuy: You need to modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades from prompt=lts to prompt=normal
<numberto> Jerevy: I seen one before - just don't remmeber exact name. All combinations which I have tried failed
<USS_OHIO> wooo hooo i love ubuntu and its awesome users! thanks everyone for helping me out!
<error_203> floridaguy: m correct try it
<Pici> error_203, FloridaGuy:The -d switch is only for upgrading to the DEVELOPMENT version of Ubuntu, which is Natty (11.04) at this point.
<ZykoticK9> error_203, actually -d says to update to development version so that would be 11.04
<FloridaGuy> error_203, i thought its supose to bering that up....when you bring the update window up
<ZykoticK9> FloridaGuy, use Pici's steps above
<bidaboy> hi all, i installed ubuntu on my labtop, then i installed it on another pc, i want to copy the version on my labtop to the new 1, i thouth to copy all files from the old to the new but i dont know i that will wotk !
<Not_another_gues> I have a physics dissertation to hand and im stressed can someone help
<Jeruvy> numberto: ask around or ask chanserv about channel lists.
<error_203> pici: ok but it shows you the latest versin of ur release ubuntu
<edbian> bidaboy, You should copy everything in your /home
<edbian> bidaboy, It is likely that is the only place that is different between the two.
<Pici> error_203: 11.04 is neither released nor supported at this time.  It is still in alpha status.
<edbian> Not_another_gues, Is it Ubuntu related?
<Not_another_gues> yes
<FloridaGuy> ZykoticK9, Pici  update-manager -d... worked
<error_203> pici: i have some quetions
<bidaboy> edbian, no i installed a lot of softs on the old one
<edbian> Not_another_gues, I'll help I guess
<Pici> FloridaGuy: You're on your own then.
<ZykoticK9> FloridaGuy, not for 10.10 it didn't
<edbian> bidaboy, Then you need to copy all of /usr and all of your home folder
<Not_another_gues> open office draw crashes when i convert .odg to .svg for use in lyx any ideas
<ZykoticK9> FloridaGuy, #ubuntu+1 when you run into problems
<Pici> error_203: Thats what this channel is for.
<edbian> Not_another_gues, Use an older version.  It's clearly a bug in the software.  (you should report the bug to them too)
<bidaboy> edbian, that will work ?
<edbian> bidaboy, Umm, I've never tried it.  Now that I think about it, that will probably freak out the package manager.
<edbian> bidaboy, You could copy the entire install to the new machine.  (they won't remain syncronized)
<USS_OHIO> edbian_ whats that channel again? i didnt know if i closed my terminal it would close the installation
<edbian> bidaboy, Connect both of the hdd's to the same computer some how.
<edbian> bidaboy, boot that computer with a live CD, use gparted to copy the partition from one hdd to another, install grup.  Fix any small bugs that might be left over
<edbian> USS_OHIO, wineHQ
<edbian> USS_OHIO, good luck! :)
<dario_> Hi
<dario_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Not_another_gues> Cheers ebian
<bidaboy> edbian, how about users account and theire passwords?
<edbian> bidaboy, Well if you copy the entire system that will be taken care of
<edbian> bidaboy, If you copy individual folder and files and stuff then you'll need that to.  The more I think about it though copying this way is a bad idea
<Some_One> i am facing issue regarding wireless communication, i am using TP Link wireless adapter model TL-WN727N, i am having 10.4 and system is showing full signal strenght, but unable to use internet,
<edbian> bidaboy, BTW that stuffs in /etc/group, /etc/passwd, and /etc/shadow
<hplc> is it possible for the backdoor "DoomJuice" to infect / affect a linux machine? portscan attackdetector is claiming my machine is conducting scans :S
<afroman> hello. how do I find out the ip adress of my wireless router?
<karthick87> !mp3
<FloridaGuy> update-manager -d...... is taking me to 10.10
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bidaboy> edbian, ok i will try gparted
<Some_One> i am facing issue regarding wireless communication, i am using TP Link wireless adapter model TL-WN727N, i am having 10.4 and system is showing full signal strenght, but unable to use internet,
<bidaboy> edbian, thaks
<edbian> bidaboy, It will take a long time.  Have fun!
<error_203> hi guys help me m. when i start upgrading ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 alpha1 after sometime when my screen gets locked, when i try to unlock it the password box is missed thete only it shows username.how to fix this
<edbian> afroman, You guess at it like this: 192.168.1.1
<bidaboy> edbian, ok
<io> error_203: #ubuntu+1
<Some_One> i am facing issue regarding wireless communication, i am using TP Link wireless adapter model TL-WN727N, i am having 10.4 and system is showing full signal strenght, but unable to use internet,
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Some_One
<ubottu> Some_One: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<afroman> edbian: I changed it from NAT to access point, now I can't get in my router
<Some_One> ZykoticK9, what ?
<resno> Some_One: is the password correct?
<ZykoticK9> Some_One, repeat your question every 10-15 minutes at the most, not every minute
<Some_One> ZykoticK9, gotcha
<numberto> How can I upgrade my ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook. My netbook does not have a reliable internet connection to do it. But I download the 10.10.   Is there any way to do it offline?
<edbian> afroman, It probably doesn't have an IP address anymore since it's looking for a DHCP server to give it one.  Got a reset button?
<Some_One> resno, yes its showing connected.. 100% signal strength
<afroman> edbian: yes
<gogeta1> numberto: you need the alt cd and it cn upgrade from cd then
<resno> Some_One: try doing ifconfig.
<gogeta1> can
<ZykoticK9> numberto, you can somehow use the alternative cd (not the livecd) to upgrade with (i've never done it)
<edbian> afroman, Use it man
<Some_One> renso i am a noob :/ kindly tell me the procedure .. i have selected DHCP (automatic)
<histo> !upgrade | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<afroman> edbian: but I thought to keep it as an access point would be better, is it?
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: i beleve its just a mater of inserting it and it says upgrade cd found
<bastidrazor> i thought the alternate upgrade route was only possible if installed from an alternate cd to begin with.
<edbian> afroman, access point allows you to have multiple wireless routers where some of them (the access points) just repeat the signal instead of dolling out IP addresses and such
<kuroi_> hello,  i maybe have a silly trouble, but i couldn't fix it myself
<edbian> afroman, It's not 'better'  it's different
<ZykoticK9> bastidrazor, i don't "believe" so - but i don't think upgrades are a good idea
<numberto> ZykoticK9: Is it safe. I mean am I risking to destroy everything ?
<gogeta1> numberto: sometimes upgrades can go badly
<ZykoticK9> numberto, upgrades OFTEN lead to issues...
<resno> Some_One: press alt+f2. a window will pop up. in that box type gnome-terminal
<numberto> gogeta1: does it mean that I shouldn't do it?
<Quantum_Ion> When 10.10 becomes like 10.04 LTS stable then I will upgrade
<Some_One> resno i am on terminal
<afroman> edbian: don't get it
<gogeta1> numberto: well 10.04 is lts you dont relly need to
<edbian> afroman, Do you know what DHCP is?
<resno> Some_One: type ifconfig and press enter
<Some_One> yes done resno
<Quantum_Ion> Not really in a rush to upgrade unless the distro is LTS long term stable
<afroman> edbian: yes
<edbian> afroman, Then what don't you get?
<FloridaGuy> Pici, i just did your sugestion
<resno> Some_One: do you have an ip address?
<ZykoticK9> Quantum_Ion, i think you have to wait until 12.04 for the next LTS (not sure)
<hplc> in a clean basic install, is there any reason why PSAD (portscan attack detector" would claim the ubuntu box is conducting scans?
<Quantum_Ion> ZykoticK9, So I will be using 10.04 for a while
<Some_One> aahh my bad resno, power failed here :) i was configuring on my desktop system ..
<ZykoticK9> Quantum_Ion, that's the whole idea of LTS ;)
<Some_One> resno, i'll be back when i will get power.
<resno> Some_One: ok. good luck
<scorch> got a wierd problem, just started happening.  ubuntu 10.10, computer button top  right corner does not come up with a list of options anymore (restart, shutdown, etc)
<gogeta1> hplc: ubuntu has a firewall maybe its scaning
<rm_work> usually LTS is just recommended when it needs to be used in business/stable environment... for home use, you probably WANT to upgrade every 6 months / year :P
<kuroi_> hello, my bars have dessapear
<afroman> edbian: I thought by changing to access point I make the router into a dhcp and would appoint an ip
<kuroi_> how can i configure them back?
<bastidrazor> !panels | kuroi_
<ubottu> kuroi_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rm_work> I know I do, but I may be strange... when I ran gentoo, i did this once/day at least: emerge -uv world
<gogeta1> rm_work: not relly lts is for home to.
<edbian> afroman, No, normally the router does DHCP for you (it is a DHCP server).  If you have more than one DHCP server than they will confuse one another.  You need to have one and only one.  By changing to access point you turn dhcp off and it will no longer appoint IPs
<scorch> got a wierd problem, just started happening.  ubuntu 10.10, computer button top  right corner does not come up with a list of options anymore (restart, shutdown, etc).  And my username next to it does the same thing.
<kuroi_> ok, but first, i don't know how to get a terminal
<rm_work> the only people that *really* seem to support LTS is Canonical for their enterprise support, and that package updates and backports generally continue more reliably
<afroman> edbian: I mean more like relay ip from my isp so that my pc would be able to have a direct ip to the internet
<gogeta1> rm_work: gentoo and arch use a rolling relese style meaning the distro is always the latest ver
<scorch> how do i restart computer in terminal
<bastidrazor> scorch: sudo reboot now
<Quantum_Ion> with 10.10 it will take a while before they work out all the bugs people will complain and issue complaints about things not working right on 10.10 and Ubuntu people will have to fix that stuff
<rm_work> gogeta1: i know :P
<resno> scorch: sudo reboot
<scorch> k
<scorch> hopefully it will correct itself
<edbian> afroman, If you want that just remove the router from the whole situation.  Plug the modem right into the computer.
<Quantum_Ion> as root you can do init 6 and it will reboot your system too from the command line
<gogeta1> afroman: if you lock yourself out of your roughter you might have to factury reset it
<edbian> gogeta1, He already did
<afroman> edbian: but I want a wireless connection
<edbian> afroman, Than I don't believe it's possible.
<rm_work> gogeta1: my point was just that it if you come HERE looking for help, very few people really go out of their way to go back two or three versions to help you, because most of us are power users and are running latest release :)
<afroman> right now it is working fine
<numberto> scorch:  Try this: press  Alt + SysRq   and then with intervals of 1-2 seconds press R, E, I, S, U, B buttons
<scorch> k
<afroman> edbian: right now it is possible and working fine
<Quantum_Ion> afroman, make sure you have an RJ-45 cable and attach it to your router and your compter so you can download the wifi drivers for ubuntu linux
<hplc> damn im confused, even if the UFW firewall were to conduct scans, why would localhost scan localhost over and over? from logs: "127.0.0.1 -> 127.0.0.1 udp: [53] udp"
<edbian> afroman, You can however, forward the ports you want to your machine.  That way you can send something to your public address and it will go to your personal machine as if you had a public IP for that port.
<edbian> afroman, You have a public IP address?
<sam---___----> afroman, try googling for dmz
<gogeta1> hplc: dunno see what on port 53
<gogeta1> hplc: probly lead to a answer
<Pici> hplc: 53 is dns iirc
<afroman> edbian: yes
<Bilz> hello
<hplc> bind running on 53 to quicken name resolution
<edbian> afroman, Perhaps I am wrong and it is possible!  I have no idea what the routers IP might be.  I presume it doesn't have one.  Since that would lead to an address conflict.
<gogeta1> hplc: there you go
<Jemt> Hello. I'm automating the Ubuntu installation using preseeds. How do I figure out the names of each item in the d-i installer, in order to pass values to them ?
<Bilz> can anyone help me. im trying to figure out how to rearrange the items in the top right panel, the order is annoying me and it randomly changes it alot
<edbian> afroman, Either that or you have more than 1 public IP (i.e. more than one subscribtion to internet service)
<ZykoticK9> edbian, routers require an IP address...
<gogeta1> hplc: so your dns naturly scans looking for a ip to get
<mrk_> has anybody experienced complete failure of panels in the distro dvd installation of Ubuntu 10.4?
<Jemt> Some guys was kind enough to suggest Remaster-sys, but that's not what I want :)
<Jemt> guy*
<gogeta1> hplc: or sending hartbeats
<gogeta1> hplc: wait i was ting dhcp dns is your your host name resuklv on the net
<edbian> ZykoticK9, He put it in access point mode.  This way he gets the public IP directly sent to his machine.  What the heck is the IP of the router in this case?  It'd have to be a public IP because there is no device 'routing' anymore
<Quantum_Ion> Bilz, Go to the middle of the panel and right click and select properties
<Bilz> Quantum_Ion, yeah
<xuodin> mrk_@try downloading another distro
<Quantum_Ion> BilZ Play around with those settings
<ZykoticK9> edbian, "access point mode" makes sense to me for wireless, but nothing else... sorry i have no idea.  Not a setup I've ever tried (seems counter productive in my opinion)
<gogeta1> hplc: in other words not a thret
<Bilz> Quantum_Ion, i have with no luck
<edbian> ZykoticK9, YEah this is for wireless
<hplc> cant use dhcp client anymore, had to go manually set IP, at bout same time these "src: 127.0.0.1 signature match: "BACKDOOR DoomJuice file upload attempt" shoved up in logs
<mrk_> xuodin, i hve used a dvd from linux shop..is it a known problem?
<ZykoticK9> edbian, access point in wireless typically rely on having a DHCP server elsewhere in the network!
<edbian> afroman, You are ware of the security implications of having a public IP with no firewall?
<xuodin> mrk_haven`t heard about it before
<gogeta1> hplc: i think your brogram is giving false ifo
<gogeta1> program
<mikeg3> I can seem to get Ubuntu 10.10  to update this latest time.  Tried sudo apt-get update also.  Updates seem downloaded but not installed.  Can anyone please help?
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, bro-gram i like that ;)
<edbian> mikeg3, apt-get update downloads them, apt-get safe-upgrade installs them :)
<edbian> mikeg3, Very perceptive BTW
<xuodin> mrk_@try downloading you own version and burn it
<afroman> edbian: the router has a firewall, so is ubuntu
<xuodin> mrk_@think that should solve it
<kuroi_> my bars dissapear and i don't know how to open a terminal without the bars
<ZykoticK9> mikeg3, actually "sudo apt-get updage && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" would be normal - i think safe-upgrade is only available with aptitude
<gogeta1> hplc: you relise thats a windows worm maybe your windows box is infected
<Quantum_Ion> Bilz, You have to play around with Ubuntu Linux Gnome Panel Settings in order to get things the way you want them
<edbian> afroman, But if you give your machine a public IP I don't believe the router is firewalling anymore.  Ubuntu does have a firewall but I think it is fully open by default
<mikeg3> thanks, please excuse my newbieness!
<xuodin> kuroi_alt+f2
<Bilz> Quantum_Ion, turns out you have to remove the lock on them then right click and click move
<edbian> mikeg3, no worries :)
<gogeta1> hplc: it woud have no effect on linux
<xuodin> kuroi_@gnome terminal
<Quantum_Ion> Bilz, Yes you have to play around with those settings a bit
<hplc> thats my best guess as well, there IS a windows machine running in same subnet yes
<afroman> edbian: U kidding me...
<mrk_> xuodin, i'll have to, shame really..the ubuntu 9.4 works like a dream...but when i updated to 10.4 on line, I had the same problem, so I don't think downloading another version will make a difference.
<edbian> afroman, Nope
<kuroi_> <xuodin> nothing happens with alt f2
<mikeg3> I will try aptitude, I think apt-get is deprecated anyway
<mrockSolid> is there a way in ubuntu to deploy and quick install a pre-defined set of commonly used softwares?
<edbian> afroman, sudo iptables -L  (see any rules?)
<mrk_> xuodin, , i mean upgraded
<edbian> mikeg3, It's not deprecated, it is older and does less.  They both work fine
<edbian> mikeg3, aptitude is 'smarter'
<ZykoticK9> mikeg3, actually you have it backwards - ubuntu has dropped aptitude from 10.10 by default
<hplc> but why a win-worm would claim to originate from 127.0.0.1 beats me, leaning towards false positive
<afroman> edbian: I have used ubuntu wired to the internet for a year without a firewall?
<mrk_> xuodin,  which is why i bought the dvd!
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I installed Google-Earth 6.0 sucessfully [...?] but when I try to launch it nothing happens; any opinions, please...?
<tczf> are you use ubuntu?
<gogeta1> hplc: thats a local ip same meaning as localhost
<edbian> afroman, Well your router was a firewall.  But it's not a HUGE deal.  Ubuntu is generally more secure than windows anyway.
<sam-_-> afroman, why would you need a firewall?
<edbian> afroman, see? ^
<gogeta1> hplc: so both machine would use that ip
<Quantum_Ion> I noticed on Ubuntu whenever you upgrade your .bashrc file gets overwritten
<xuodin> mrk_@i believe you, but, try downloading it
<edbian> afroman, Plus your router was a firewall until you switched it to access point mode
<ZykoticK9> cyclist_2, open a terminal and try running "googleearth" see if you get an error message
<afroman> edbian: the wireless router is new
<telmessos> hi all. anyone experienced about "Playonlinux" ??????
<xuodin> mrk_@don`t upgrade it
<mrk_> xuodin, i will, glad you follow me!
<afroman> that's why I said "wired"
<edbian> afroman, haha, nice
<hplc> another machine in same subnet surely cant ID itself as 127.0.0.1??? thats the loopback for THIS machine exclusively...right?
<xuodin> mrk_@no problem m8
<edbian> hplc, correct
<ZykoticK9> cyclist_2, these are the steps i had to use to successfully install GE http://paste.ubuntu.com/543704/
<edbian> hplc, Well I suppose it could call itself that but it shouldn't because it messes things up royally
<gogeta1> hplc: well if that machine is running the softwhere then it would be localhost correct
<afroman> sam-_-: no need for firewall? would U promise me that U don't have a firewall urself? :P
<sam-_-> afroman, i promise :-)
<gogeta1> hplc: yea leaning fals postiv
<edbian> afroman, I don't have a firewall right now but it is out of laziness
<pegleg> anyone else having problems with pandora?
<xuodin> kuroi_@try pressing alt+f2 and you should get "open new program" menu, then type in "gnome-terminal"
<cyclist_2> ZykoticK9: I get 'command not found'; there is an icon on the Applications Menu, but it is of no use; there is a Desktop icon [executable] but it also does nothing...
<sam-_-> afroman, a think of a firewall not as some sort of protection but as a filter
<edbian> sam-_-, Well it's both
<telmessos> hi all. anyone experienced about "Playonlinux" ?
<ZykoticK9> cyclist_2, ?  i don't know man - perhaps try following the steps in my pastebin?  good luck man.
<edbian> pegleg, works for me
<cyclist_2> ZykoticK9: ok; I will read it now
<afroman> sam-_-: edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543705/
<sam-_-> edbian, it adds protection by filtering not vice versa
<edbian> afroman, It's open
<edbian> sam-_-, agreed
<sam-_-> edbian, it doesn't protect against exploits in applications
<edbian> sam-_-, except that it potentially keeps people from accessing the exploits in the first place
<telmessos> I am trying to install "Football Manager 2010" to playonlinux but the Wine version 1.1.44 which playonlinux tries to install with has issues with the mouse. I want to install it with Wine 1.1.41. Anyone can help me pls????
<sam-_-> afroman, keeping ubuntu "secure" is relatively easy. just install software from known sources and keep your system up to date
<afroman> sam-_-: well, it filters, never the less I think I would feel safer with 1 :P
<sam-_-> afroman, that is all
<edbian> sam-_-, afroman agreed
<kuroi_> xuodin i'm chatting in another pc
<AbhiJit> hi
<edbian> afroman, Then learn about iptables and turn it on!
<xuodin> kuroi_@ i see
<kuroi_> in the pc with the problem
<xuodin> kuroi_@ what distro do you have on the error pc?
<kuroi_> nothing happens when i hit alt f2
<philinux> edbian: iptables is on in a default install
<kuroi_> ubuntu 10 10
<edbian> philinux, but empty :)
<ZykoticK9> philinux, incorrect - no default firewall in ubuntu
<afroman> edbian: sam-_-: what if I have 2 firewalls...? one from the router and Ubuntu. wouldn't that make surfing slower?
<edbian> afroman, nope
<sam-_-> afroman, yes but you won't feel it...
<edbian> afroman, Maybe by a microsecond or two (so first you can't even perceive it)
<telmessos> noone sees what I wrote or noone has any idea about my question???
<kuroi_> ubuntu 10 10 64b
<edbian> telmessos, We see what you're writing
<edbian> telmessos, Nobody knows, just wait and ask again periodically
<francesco> salve a tutti
<ZykoticK9> !it | francesco
<ubottu> francesco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<telmessos> edbian, thanks. I thought it's about the channel modes or sth...
<edbian> telmessos, nope, you're here
<sam-_-> !ask |telmessos
<Goddard> i cant play .wmv files
<ubottu> telmessos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xuodin> kuroi_@have you tried adding another panel, then adding gnome menu on it
<Guest93953> join #ubuntu-it
<philinux> zykes-: ok but. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security#firewallantivirus
<telmessos> sam-_-, I asked my question on one line
<ZykoticK9> Goddard, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kuroi_> xuodin no, how i do that?
<philinux> ZykoticK9: ok but. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security#firewallantivirus
<joranr> wtf is this shit?
<ZykoticK9> philinux, you can enable iptables but it's not on by default!
<sam-_-> telmessos, what is your problem when install wine. be more specific
<Goddard> ZykoticK9: doing it now :D
<xuodin> kuroi_@are trying to restore panels over tarminal?
<hplc> can a script, nomatter size and / or complexity ever be considered programming?, and secondly, is use of TK programming or advanced scripting?
<xuodin> kuroi_@ terminal*
<stanley21> it looks like i had to connect to a irc-server to get xchat startet. that was not my intention. sorry folks. cya
<edbian> hplc, yes, a script is a program
<ZykoticK9> Goddard, IF that doesn't work - you need to install non-free-codecs from Medibuntu
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, i think iptables is on by default.
<edbian> hplc, gui programming (using tk) is programming
<kuroi_> yes, but i can't open one
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, it's not
<pegleg> man, flash hasn't worked for shit since i upgraded to 10.10
<kuroi_> xuodin yes, but i can't open one
<telmessos> sam-_-, I am trying to use playonlinux to install "football manager 2010" playonlinux tries to install the game using wine 1.1.44 but I know that there's a problem with displaying the mouse with that version. I would like to learn how I can make playonlinux install the game using wine 1.1.41?
<IdleOne> !language | pegleg
<ubottu> pegleg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, you mean that the policy is set the accept but it still is on
<afroman> edbian: sam-_-: one last question, U wouldn't happen to know why, when the router was the dhcp, I had ONE specific public ip address, while I know for certain that my isp provides dynamic ip:s all the time?
<ne7work> hello all please someone tell me from where can I start to learing how to make programs?
<xuodin> kuroi_@ok, open new empty template, and the enter commands from this page    http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, there is NO firewall turned on in Ubuntu (by default) - please trust me on this one.
<mahono> hi, I just installed Redmine on Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS using the ubuntu package, my problem is that the "repository tab" is not shown for integration of SCMs - any idea how to enable it?
<ne7work> and witch languages I need or only c++?
<xuodin> kuroi_@then start it in terminal
<kuroi_> xuodin ok
 * dannyLopez se despide
<edbian> afroman, Your router gets the public (dynamic) ip address.  Your router gives pretend ones to the computer in your network.  That idea is what allows you to have multiple computers with only one internet subscription
<duckx0r> How would i go about debugging why this USB keyboard I have works in the BIOS, but doesn't work when GRUB loads and also this USB mouse is not working when the login screen comes up? I have tried on multiple *buntu installs on various computers and they don't work on any.
<xuodin> kuroi_@set the file preferances to open in terminal
<edbian> afroman, The IP address that points to your router from the Internet can change.  The IP addresses inside your network (inside your home) can be static or dynamic and have nothing to do with the public IP for the router.
<xuodin> kuroi_@that should work
<zetter> where can i change the settings so i can move windows with the cursor to different workspaces?
<edbian> afroman, The internet you appear to be one machine when really you have 2 or 3 or however many are in your house
<AbhiJit> bye
<ZykoticK9> zetter, compiz allow dragging windows - don't think metacity does
<edbian> zetter, install ccsm, it's in there somewheres
<zetter> kthx
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, trust is a luxury i can not provide :-)
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, but you might be right none the less
<rcm> hello there. Someone can help me, my firefox doesnt work :S I restarted the computer this morning, and since then, I can't run firefox, it shows me a crash report, I ask for restart the firefox and nothing happens, just the same report showing again and again... can someone help me pleasE? :S
<kuroi_> xuodin the problem, in first place, is that alt+F2 don't work...
<telmessos> I am trying to use playonlinux to install "football manager 2010" playonlinux tries to install the game using wine 1.1.44 but I know that there's a problem with displaying the mouse with that version. I would like to learn how I can make playonlinux install the game using wine 1.1.41?
<rcm> I also tried to uninstall and install firefox, but nothing is solved, the same problem occurs...
<afroman> edbian: not really. I have another router used before the wireless router. that 1st one relay public (dynamic) ip:s for 4 pc.
<kuroi_> xuodin there is another way to open a terminal?
<Psychedelic_Appl> Aee
<stefanoUbuntu20> hi everyone, i wanted to ask a quick question, is there something like the windows api for linux? some library to make windows buttons etc in c/c++ for linux? thanks
<xuodin> kuroi_@i know, that is why you should open new teplate, then enter those commands one after another, laike a .bat file on windows
<duckx0r> rcm, have you tried to start in safe mode?
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, "apt-cache policy iptables" does show it as installed (and I'm assuming that's from default install), but it's certainly NOT enabled in anyway by default.
<sam-_-> telmessos, what about my pm? did you read it?
<edbian> afroman, Trust me, you have 1 public IP. The rest are internal network IPs.  If I type in the IP address of any of those I will not go to that computer.  I can only send packets to your house by sending them to your public IP.  Then your router gets them and decides what to do with them.
<rusivi> telmessos: I am not trying to dissuade you from using Play on Linux but newer WINE may be better bet -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10464
<rcm> nop
<rcm> duckx0r, how do i do that?
<duckx0r> rcm, also try deleting your /home/username/.mozilla directory (if you don't mind losing all your FF configs)
<cjdevlin> kuroi: if you are chatting from another computer ctrl + alt +f1 should get you to a terminal
<telmessos> sam-_-,  sorry checking..
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, ok you win :-)
<kuroi_> xuodin i'm sorry, i don't understand how to open a new template
<zetter> ZykoticK9: i cant seem to find the option in compiz, i unchecked the "constrain Y" option but that didnt work
<xuodin> kuroi_@rmb on workspace
<kuroi_> <cjdevlin> ok
<rcm> I'd like to just save my bookmarks :S
<ZykoticK9> zetter, just enable compiz and you can drag windows - no CCSM required
<telmessos> rusivi, thanks.
<stefanoUbuntu20> hi everyone, i wanted to ask a quick question, is there something like the windows api for linux? some library to make windows buttons etc in c/c++ for linux? thanks
<xuodin> kuroi_@then select the new empty template
<weekly> Question: I have a removeable drive with the UUID specified in the fstab to auto mount on startup, no, out of nowhere it just wont mount it at all. Where should i start so that this will auto mount again??
<rcm> but I'll try to take a look on the .mozzila directory
<kuroi_> <cjdevlin> ok! terminal open!
<duckx0r> rcm, /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode
<skirmantas> stefanoUbuntu20, do you ask for MS Windows GUI libraries, because "windows" doesn't have to be ms.
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, Yes but there is more than one.  Primarily there is gtk (used by gnome) and qt (used by kde)  but there are several others.
<rm_work> stefanoUbuntu20: are you just looking for a graphical toolkit? like, Qt or GTK?
<undecim> stefanoUbuntu20: There is the GTK and Qt libraries
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, I actually am writing an app using python and gtk right now
<rcm> duckx0r, on terminal right?
<duckx0r> rcm, yes
<nirazio> Having an Arrandale-based notebook with an on-die Intel GPU, which graphics drivers can and should I use?
<stefanoUbuntu20> yea i saw the GTK thing
<undecim> stefanoUbuntu20, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-tutorial/2.90/
<xuodin> cjdevlin@didn`t know that, thank you
<stefanoUbuntu20> i just need to make windows (not ms windows :p)
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, yep, there is also wx or something I believe
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, They all do that.
<rm_work> wxWindows
<Quantum_Ion> stefanoUbuntu20, Yes, You can use the Qt SDK http://qt.nokia.com/
<rm_work> or Tcl/TK
<stefanoUbuntu20> ok, also one other thing, i saw many developers use C on linux, why C and not C++?
<tsimpson> stefanoUbuntu20: there are several toolkits, #ubuntu-app-devel would be the appropriate place to discuss it
<rusivi> stefanoUbuntu20: Mono is Windows implementation of .NET for Linux -> http://www.mono-project.com/
<undecim> stefanoUbuntu20, That's what GTK does. Makes windows. The chat program you are using probably uses it (empathy, pidgin, and xchat I believe all use GTK)
<cjdevlin> xuodin: np.
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, IDK, c is a unix language?  many use c++ as well.
<Quantum_Ion> stefanoUbuntu20, For cross compilation use Qt SDK http://qt.nokia.com/
<stefanoUbuntu20> thanks guys, i'll get GTK
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, Are you running Ubuntu?
<duckx0r> How would i go about debugging why this USB keyboard I have works in the BIOS, but doesn't work when GRUB loads and also this USB mouse is not working when the login screen comes up? I have tried on multiple *buntu installs on various computers and they don't work on any.
<undecim> stefanoUbuntu20, Go look up Linus' rant on C++. I think it sums up most Linux dev's feelings on it. Mine at least.
<Bruce_Wayne> what is the terminal command to restart nautilus?
<stefanoUbuntu20> yep i'm running ubuntu
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, You already have gtk
<stefanoUbuntu20> oh cool ^^
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, Wasn't that easy?
<Quantum_Ion> So get Qt it is better
<delirage> Hi, could anyone tell me how I setup a VPN on ubuntu so I could connect to it with windows?
<undecim> stefanoUbuntu20, You will probably need to install the dev package
<stefanoUbuntu20> Qt is cross platform hmmm maybe that's better
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, They both are cross platform
<afroman> edbian: when I set the router to access point, the router's homepage was stopped and showed a new page saying that to get the ip adress of the device I needed to use the dhcp server or use upnp tools to edit the device.
<rm_work> GTK is also cross-platform...
<stefanoUbuntu20> oh
<rm_work> It's just the age old KDE vs Gnome argument, don't even start T_T
<Quantum_Ion> stefanoUbuntu20, Right you can use Qt on Windows, Mac, etc
<stefanoUbuntu20> thanks a lot <3
<skirmantas> gtk is C, Qt is C++.
<edbian> afroman, That makes sense.  Remind me of your setup.  You have modem goes to wired router goes to wireless router and the wireless router is on access point mode and the machine connects to it wirelessly?
<fleshpike> well, what can i say? my computer is someway damaged ,sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn t. i guess long time of use exposed to vibrating parts (hard drive) caused the problem
<rm_work> gtk and Qt are both for pretty much any language <_<
<error_203> how to use c++ program in ubuntu
<undecim> stefanoUbuntu20, install "libgtk2.0-dev" package from the software center or synaptic to write programs with it
<Quantum_Ion> For example if Yahoo Chat had a Qt Yahoo Chat everyone would in the Linux world would be running Yahoo Qt Chat
<rm_work> not just C/C++
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<undecim> stefanoUbuntu20, Also, if you haven't already, the build-essential package
<afroman> edbian: right now the modem is unplugged
<zetter> ZykoticK9: found it, the edge flipping for desktop wall was disabled
<edbian> afroman, Then go to the wired router and look at the dhcp table and you'll see the wireless router in there.  I didn't realize before that you had two routers.  The wired router is doing dhcp so it knows the addresses of everybody
<bonez2046> how do I alter the gnome login timeout for when I enter a wrong password? seems like system is set for 4 minutes
<rm_work> Quantum_Ion: thanks for your views, i'm sure everyone appreciates how much you love Qt, can we try to be objective? >_>
<stefanoUbuntu20> allright thanks
<Quantum_Ion> rm_work, lol
<rm_work> stefanoUbuntu20: just look at them both and pick which one looks best for your use :)
<stefanoUbuntu20> yea
<edbian> stefanoUbuntu20, have fun!  come back here with questions.  Like I said I am literally doing the same thing right now
<rm_work> I've used both and they both work well :)
<stefanoUbuntu20> i will, thanks guys!
<stefanoUbuntu20> i love you ^^
<afroman> edbian: not now. the 1st router is unplugged. the only router plugged is the wireless
<fleshpike> i propose a new era computer where vibrating parts such as hard drive are isolated from causing motherboard to vibe
<edbian> afroman, If you only have the wireless router and it is set to access point then I don't think you can get to it
<salil> Hi Does anyone know of a screen sharing+control tool for ubuntu (or linux)?
<edbian> fleshpike, I propose SSD harddrives
<undecim> salil: VNC
<sam-_-> salil, teamviewer
<edbian> salil, synergy?
<salil> great will look into them
<salil> thanks all
<undecim> salil, I think it al ldepends on what exactly you want to do
<Quantum_Ion> SSD drives are very expensive and not as stable as they should be
<hmca> salil: i think is Vino on gnome
<salil> I want sharing of screen with control..
<salil> do all of these have control facility?
<weekly> QUESTION: Ubuntu wont detect one of my hard drives out of no where, not showing under "blkid" or anything ARGGHH!! Any suggestions?
<salil> someone else controls your screen
<rm_work> yes, but I'd propose if we're doing R&D on something, it should be SSD and not "how to seperate mobo from spinning hard drive" :P
<Quantum_Ion> I cannot wait until laptops all have touch screens like Android phones
<undecim> salil, I use x11vnc to do that with my HTPC
<rm_work> Quantum_Ion: mine does :P
<sam-_-> weekly, does the bios detect it?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: some do, look at ew releases
<undecim> salil, though I think Ubuntu has desktop sharing builtin... 1 sec
<jessd> Hi all.  I dd'd a USB stick like this : dd if=/dev/sdb of=file.dd  - Now I'd liek to mount it via loop if possible.  If i do fdisk on the image, it reports the file system as W95 FAT32 (b), and if I mount w/out explicit filesystem definition, it tells me I need the filesystem type.  If I say -t vfat or msdos, I get wrong fs type, bad option, etc etc.  Any advice?  They key this was on is gone, and I don't have a block device large enough
<afroman> edbian: it goes like this: ethernet outlet on the wall connected to the wireless router connected to the pc throu wireless
<weekly> sam-_-, Im not sure, im going to do some more troubleshooting and come back in a few
<cjdevlin> bonez2046: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851828
<undecim> salil, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<edbian> afroman, And the wireless router is an access point.
<tsimpson> jessd: did you use "-o loop"?
<theholder> Hi i am having an issue with Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition when i turn my wifi off it causes it to lock up
<jessd> tsimpson: Yep
<john77eipe> hello ubuntees
<afroman> edbian: and as I said I have a public ip throu the wireless becoz the router is on AP
<edbian> afroman, There is no DHCP server, so there is nobody giving out IP addresses.  The modem gets an IP that it gives to the router which in turn gives it to the computer
<john77eipe> so happy to see so many ubuntu user's together
<salil> undecim: I don't have that in Maveric
<john77eipe> :-)
<salil> k
<edbian> afroman, I don't think you can get into the router with this config
<undecim> salil, really? I must have some other package installed...
<tsimpson> jessd: did the disk have partitions?
<jessd> jessd: It was sdb, with sdb1 as a fat32 filesystem.
<tsimpson> jessd: you need to specify an offset then, have a look at http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<jessd> tsimpson:  It was sdb, with sdb1 as a fat32 filesystem.
<john77eipe> anyone knows any links which explains real user ID and effective user ID. i'm a newbee here...
<USS_OHIO> if i have two terminals open, first one being the failed install, second is the install running correctly, can i close the first one>? or will it cause both to stop? just wonder cause i closed my term during first dl and it shut everything down
 * jessd reading
<undecim> salil, Looks like it's "vino" is the package giving me that option
<USS_OHIO> ah wrong channel
<salil> undecim: k
<USS_OHIO> sorry
<undecim> salil, Install the vino package from the software center or synaptic and you should have that option. Easy to setup
<jessd> tsimpson: Excellent, thank you!
<salil> undecim: That I believe should give you an exclusive remote desktop session.. not a sharing session
<afroman> edbian: there was a way to ping a website or an ip, and when U ping using that command line U get a sort map showing all the devices, routers,... till U get to the server. would U happen to know that command line?
<edbian> afroman, traceroute
<edbian> afroman, sudo traceroute <your public ip>  and see what happens
<undecim> salil, unless I misunderstood what you were asking, this should do what you want. Both the logged in user and the remote user control the same screen
<Ziber> Whats the easiest way to upgrade a package to the newest version rather than reinstalling it?
<ActionParsnip> john77eipe: grep username /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> john77eipe: its the leftmost number
<mikeg3> I think my whole package system is messed up!  I am not sure if I should re-install.
<faz> how come in ubuntu there is no /etc/asound.conf file I need it to do some upmixing
<edbian> mikeg3, What makes you say that?
<salil> undecim: Ok that gets close.. But I still need to share my password or give access.. I can't show or give control to my screen to someone else over chat
<jessd> tsimpson: .. and success.  Many, many thanks!
<bonez2046> cjdevlin: thanks..
<ActionParsnip> mikeg3: what is the output of: sudo apt-get -f install    use http://pastie.org to give the output
<cjdevlin> bonez2046: np. do what you want?
<bonez2046> cjdevlin: I think so..
<undecim> salil, With vino you set a different password, or use a push-button-configuration type setup. They don't even need a password to connect, but you have to allow them to connect by click "yes" when they try to connect
<salil> undecim: k
<undecim> salil, You can even require both password and confirmation
<crucialhoax> Anyone know why I cant sudo modprobe acerhdf? I get fatal errors
<Ziber> if a package says it needs two others... why wont apt-get build-dep work?
<undecim> crucialhoax, listing said errors might be useful
<crucialhoax> acerhdf.ko): No such device
<edbian> Ziber, just apt-get install <packageName>  will fix dependencies
<afroman> edbian: I have only traceroute6 and it says unknown host
<hplc> whats the closest one gets security templates? "Bastille"? "SELinux"?
<edbian> afroman, What are you putting in?  (traceroute6 is fine)
<crucialhoax> But when I hit the tab key, acerhdf is one of the modules listed so I know its installed. Plus its been included in the kernel since 9.10
<mikeg3> I cannot install any updates.  But there is a minor twist.  I installed NOD32 for linux beta, and wonder if that is causing problems.  The update manager popped up after that was installed.  Installing the AV was the last thing I did.
<Ziber> edbian: seemingly not. http://paste.ziber.org/57071
<undecim> crucialhoax, Either you don't have the device that it uses, or you need to load another module before acerhdf can see the device... Can you give me your laptop model?
<afroman> edbian: I even try "sudo traceroute6 www.google.com" and still "host unknown"
<edbian> mikeg3, What do you mean you cannot install them?  Where in the process does it go wrong?
<cjdevlin> ziber: sudo apt-get -f install
<crucialhoax> undecim: Acer aspire one ao532h its a netbook
<ActionParsnip> afroman: why sudo for traceroute?
<edbian> afroman, use google's ip address instead of the hostname (although it really should be able to figure that out)
<undecim> sorry, xchat crashed just a moment ago
<afroman> ActionParsnip: that's what edbian told me to do
<crucialhoax> undecim: If I ls this directory: /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/ it finds acerhdf.ko....
<edbian> afroman, 72.14.204.99  <= google for me
<brubelsabs> `prevu some_package` ist resulting in a missing dependency, how can I give prevu the hint to install a certain package to fix this?
<edbian> afroman, Although I don't think you want to see the traceroute from google
<undecim> crucialhoax, It's not a matter of finding the module... THe module can't find the hardware
<ActionParsnip> afroman: traceroute doesn't need sudo
<mikeg3> ok, I will reboot, re-run update manager, copy the results here in pastebin, if that  is ok.
<edbian> ActionParsnip, afroman I said use traceroute6 if you want.  I never said "use www.google.com'
<edbian> Ziber, you have broken packages?
<evaluate> hello
<Ziber> edbian: without the package name it gives http://paste.ziber.org/57072 and with it:
<dino> hi
<crucialhoax> undecim: Duh, gotcha. Reading is extremely helpful lol
<Ziber> edbian: http://paste.ziber.org/57073
<evaluate> is there a way I can see which package provides a specific file?
<undecim> crucialhoax, So do you know the model of your laptop? often these types of problems are model-specific, and someone has already solved it.
<brubelsabs> evaluate: dpkg -S
<edbian> Ziber, Are version of Ubuntu are you using?  It seems to think you're using unstable or something?
<ActionParsnip> mikeg3: sure, we just need the output
<Ziber> Ubuntu 9.10
<afroman> edbian: ActionParsnip was referring to the "sudo" before traceroute6
<afroman> edbian: still "unknow host"
<edbian> afroman, can you ping google?
<evaluate> brubelsabs, thank you!
<afroman> edbian: yes
<Ziber> unless.
<edbian> afroman, Can you ping the IP address I listed?
<Ziber> i think i might know the problem.
<crucialhoax> undecim: Post 2 is my answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540740
<edbian> Ziber, oh yeah?
<edbian> afroman, that's odd...
<crucialhoax> undecim: Thanks tho, I thought h/w didnt matter ha
<fumbles> Any luck with installing parallels tools on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Ziber> edbian: This is a new VPS that I recently bought. Out of habit, I tend to copy /etc/apt/sources.list from other servers I have. I think I copied a 9.04 sources.list to 9.10.
<edbian> Ziber, possible
<Ziber> And there, now it works.
<edbian> Ziber, yay!
<Ziber> edbian: There are so few sources in the default sources.list tho
<edbian> afroman, ActionParsnip Why can he ping but not traceroute ?
<edbian> Ziber, haha, try slackware!
<ActionParsnip> edbian: not sure, they both use ICMP
<edbian> ActionParsnip, mhmm
<Ziber> edbian: any place i can get a file with more sources, tho?
<crucialhoax> undecim: Is it still safe to use it if its not supported?
<edbian> Ziber, Well you should probably pick each one up individually so that you don't get one in the mix that is malicious
<Ziber> edbian: true, that'd be smarter.
<edbian> Ziber, :)
<undecim> crucialhoax: as anglican explained on forum post, use at your own risk. In short, it just means the module hasn't been tested with your BIOS version.
<Quantum_Ion> afroman might want to go to ntworking school
<crucialhoax> undecim: Whats the worst that could happen?
<Ziber> edbian: jsut so used to having a myriad of sources. iirc, the ubuntu 9.10 one has... 2? 3?
<edbian> Ziber, But those 2 or 3 have 20,000 + packages
<afroman> Quantum_Ion: probably right, but until then can U help?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, actually i believe traceroute (in Linux!) uses UDP instead of ICMP
<undecim> crucialhoax: The worst I see happening is it freezes your system, but it could always be worse
<Ziber> edbian: yeah... guess the number of sources dont matter.
<fumbles> 3d graphics in a vm on a macbook for 10.10? work? I've had no luck
<Jinxed-> So I have a camera that is sending me a stream (can do rtsp or rtp) but when I restream it using vlc it adds a ~two second delay, so I was wondering if there was a way (in linux) using something like socat (or anything else) to just send the ip data elsewhere in the network where i wanted to video.... essentially duplicateding the ip video stream comming in to many different locations
<Jeruvy> ZykoticK9: it can use either
<Quantum_Ion> afroman, your situation is very complex you need a book to untangle the mess
<undecim> crucialhoax: Computers are weird sometimes
<undecim> crucialhoax, but seeing as computers tend to be more robust nowadays, I don't think it would do anything catastrophic
<crucialhoax> undecim: Thanks for your help :)
<undecim> crucialhoax, np
<afroman> Quantum_Ion: it's not that complex. right now why can't I traceroute?
<bastidrazor> afroman: try 'mtr' instead of traceroute6
<forteller> Hi everyone! My system is falling more and more apart as time goes by. I'm pretty sure it's because I did an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 instead of a clean install (and because I do stupid things from time to time :). So I need to do a clean install. My question is: My computer seems a lot faster running on a 32bit live cd than on my installed 64bit system. Is there any possibility that my machine just works better with 32bit?
<edbian> forteller, Is it a 32 bit processor?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: edbian: you can use the -P switch to set the protocol to ICMP. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traceroute
<ZykoticK9> Jeruvy, you are correct - to use ICMP you can give the -I switch ;)  - thanks for confirming
<edbian> forteller, How much ram do you have?
<doriangrey> Hello i wonder if on the right clik menu>copy to or move to there is the way to add more locations than home directory or desktop? thanks
<mikeg3> Hi again...I am trying to update Ubuntu 10.10.  After rebooting and running update manager, the message is "The package system is broken"
<Ziber> edbian: thanks for your help
<edbian> afroman, try traceroute6 - P
<edbian> Ziber, you figured it out
<Jeruvy> ZykoticK9: your welcome.
<forteller> edbian: No, I don't think you can install 64bit OS on 32bit processor. I've got 4GiB of RAM
<Quantum_Ion> afroman, edbian spent at least 30 minutes trying to unravel your situation I would suggest in the future to keep things simple as possible
<ActionParsnip> forteller: you can't. 32bit CPU will only use 32Bit OS
<ActionParsnip> forteller: you can install the pae kernel to access up to 64Gb RAM in 32bit
<edbian> forteller, You can use 32 bit OS on 64 bit HW but you won't be able to use all of your ram unless you use a special kernel.  however 64 bit should be fastest on 64 bit arch
<edbian> afroman, It was fun!  don't worry :P
<Jeruvy> forteller: keep in mind a 64-bit OS uses far more resources than a 32-bit OS so maybe there is issues there, or some optimizing to be done (eliminating old 32 bit libraries, etc.)
<edbian> gotta go
<edbian> good luck! :)
<afroman> bastidrazor: mtr works
<forteller> edbian: "64 bit should be fastest on 64 bit arch" - That's what I thought too. That's why I'm so confused and came here to ask if it's possible that my machine is some kind of anomoly that runs faster with 32bit
<ZykoticK9> Jeruvy, i think "... far more..." is a little misleading (i agree it uses more, just "far" more)
<CarlFK> Jeruvy: 64-bit OS uses far more resources - can you expand on that?
<afroman> Quantum_Ion: I will
<bastidrazor> afroman: i could not get traceroute6 to work for any host. mtr does fine here.
<ActionParsnip> forteller: 64bit only really makes things faster when you are encoding data or things like SQL, everything else will run at the same speed
<DrDamnit> I think I accidentally created a symlink to a file onto itself (circular). How do I remove the symlink without deleting the file? (ls -l shows: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2010-12-14 11:57 1292337255.1140.wav -> 1292337255.1140.wav)
<bastidrazor> DrDamnit: that is impossible. you would get an error.. file exists
<forteller> jeruvy, ActionParsnip: Really? Hm, then I guess I should try installing 32 bit. Do I need the special kernel to use all of my 4 gigs of RAM on 32bit?
<ZykoticK9> forteller, yes, you need PAE support
<DrDamnit> bastidrazor: Seems so. But it happened. I can press up to review the commands I used. Can't re-duplicate the problem though.
<ActionParsnip> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<CarlFK> bastidrazor: no error: ln -s foo foo
<ZykoticK9> forteller, FYI PAE is a "hack" it does allow more then 3.2GB RAM to be addressed, BUT not my any one program (usually not an issue)
<afroman> Quantum_Ion: apperantly edbian has left but could U help me thou?
<DrDamnit> bastidrazor: root@voip:/var/spool/asterisk/monitor# ln -s 1292337255.1140.wav 1292337255.1140.wav
<DrDamnit> ln: accessing `1292337255.1140.wav': Too many levels of symbolic links
<arielgrey> hey room how do you find out all the processes that are running from terminal
<CarlFK> same with carl@dc10:~/temp$ ls -l bar; lrwxrwxrwx 1 carl carl 3 2010-12-14 12:17 bar -> bar
<bastidrazor> CarlFK: foo can not exist before you run that.
<vacho> hehe
<forteller> ZykoticK9: Thanks!
<bastidrazor> arielgrey: use top or 'ps aux'
<arielgrey> thank you much bastidrazor
<todd_dsm> hey all, I'm trying to connect to a wireless WEP network with a 10-digit hex key. Is there a way to make this happen. The UI doesn't seem to support it.
<goltoof> what's the consensus on good live video suites? for green screens and stuff
<bastidrazor> arielgrey: you can narrow down the output of 'ps aux' with soemthing like ps aux | grep gdm  .. that would display only matches for gdm
<CarlFK> goltoof: I like kdenlive
<goltoof> CarlFK:   thx I'll take a gander
<CarlFK> goltoof: er, live.. um.. dvswitch, but it doesn't do green screen (yet, there is some work...)
<Jeruvy> CarlFK: I guess a better way to say it would be that not all hardware is optimized for 64-bit.  Most newer hardware runs 64-bit ok, but from a performance perspective you may find things different.
<afroman> thx every1
<DrDamnit> bastidrazor: Cannot copy, mv, cat, or otherwise access file. "Too many levels of symbolic links"
<killybilly> hi, is there a way to disable persistence in a Live USB, so it could maintain the changes i made being 'read only'? xD
<kostmo> Hi, I've been trying to install Ubuntu as a paravirtualized VM on a RHEL5 host platform running Xen.  I recently discovered python-vm-builder.  How would one set the RHEL host as the "target"?  I've run vmbuilder once and it looks like it's trying to install the VM on my local machine, which I do not want.
<goltoof> CarlFK:  honestly I should've googled before asking.  I'm totally new to video editing on any OS.  forced to learn due to an unexpected, er, promotion
<bencc1> why when I use "dpkg -L apache2" I only see files under /user folder?
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: ls -hal   and give the output of that file.
<bastidrazor> DrDamnit: rather..
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: mis-tab complete
<DrDamnit> bastidrazor: Opening it in vim give me an error about a symlnk looop.
<toni_> f
<CarlFK> goltoof: goolge won't give you much help in this case.  kdenlive is a NLE good for post production editing.  dvswitch is good for mixing dv streams live.  what do you want to do?
<goltoof> CarlFK:   not live, just adding chromakey fx to videos
<weekly> QUESTION: So the bios detects my hard drives on startup, they are in the fstab by UUID, but ubuntu wont mount them anymore (this worked yesterday) when i try to manualy mount them i get "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/backup busy" I cant get it to auto mount anymore ARGGHH!!
<CarlFK> goltoof: kdenlive. although there is http://openshot.org/ that uses the same render engine (mlt) - I have not looked at it at all, but should some day.
<ActionParsnip> weekly: then it's mounted, you can't mount it twice
<cyclist_2> ZykoticK9: just to let you know what happened: there was no 'error message' after I pasted './GoogleEarthLinux.bin --target /tmp/ge'; a GUI window opened and I clicked on 'install'; it claimed that it was a success; I try to run it and... nothing! no conection to their server at all [just the initial page with a black screen]; I terminated the command on the CLI with CTRL-C and pasted the steps 8 through 11; a new [differen
<regenbogenfuesse>  Hi. I have a Radeon 9200 SE  gfxcard....  how can i set the 2 second VGA Head on this card to be an extended Desktop on a seperate Monitor, in xorg.conf?
<gaarh> hey  everyone, i have a broadcom wireless nick installed, worked for some time, then it refused to connect to my ap.. tried to fix it and it did, but it lasted for around 10 secs... however i can connect to open networks.. i use b43.. anyone have an idea to wtf can be wrong?
<weekly> ActionParsnip, I realize this, but they are not browseable in /media
<regenbogenfuesse> -2
<ActionParsnip> weekly: try: cd ~; sudo umount /media/backup; sudo mount -a
<bastidrazor> DrDamnit: you're trying to open a .wav file in vim ..? that seems odd
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: you know you don't need the ~?
<DrDamnit> bastidrazor: I just wanted to see if I could access the file at all. I know I would get garbage, but that would atleast be a good sign.
<gaarh> "cd" alone takes you to your home dir
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: the pwd may be in the mount point which will mark it as busy
<alexandros> hello
<goltoof> CarlFK:  thx again, I'll take a gander
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: so having that part in the command will change the pwd away and release the folder
<alexandros> i need help installing NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.29.run
<CarlFK> goltoof: stay away from cinderella.  lots of features, buggy as hell.
<gaarh> anyways anyone has an idea? im so fusterated over ubuntu that im about to remove it
<undecim> alexandros: Don't use the download from the nvidia site
<alexandros> i get error You appear to be running an X server
<ActionParsnip> alexandros: why not just install the nvidia driver from the repos.
<goltoof> CarlFK:   will do
<undecim> alexandros: just go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<weekly> ActionParsnip, "umount: /media/backup: not mounted" mount -a returned http://paste.ubuntu.com/543728/
<undecim> alexandros: From there, you just have to enable the driver and it will download from the Ubuntu repos and do all the dirty work for you
<ActionParsnip> alexandros: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<ActionParsnip> weekly: thats fine, those are already mounted
<cyclist_2> ZykoticK9: thank you for your support today; it just was not *my day* to get it running on my system; for the record: I am on Lucid Linx, still, but I followed your instructions anyway
<bastidrazor> DrDamnit: what is the output of ls -hal  on that file?
<gobbe> weekly: please paste your /etc/fstab also
<irreverant> Man I forgot how to get out of the command line when booting, is it su -pass init 5?
<DrDamnit> bastidrazor: just shows the same file in red.
<weekly> ActionParsnip, they are NOT mounted. i cannot browse them, gobbe give me a sec
<bastidrazor> DrDamnit: i'm asking about file size. i think the file is empty
<DrDamnit> bastidrazor: 19
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: you can use CTRL+ALT+F7 if you dropped there from desktop
<luxurymode> hey all. installed ubuntu on my laptop, but cannot adjust screen brightness. when i click my keyboard button to increase brightness, it does bring up the brightness dialog, and shows its increasing, but it doesnt actually increase.
<irreverant> Action: no I boot into there directy its Ubuntu 10.10 server
<bastidrazor> DrDamnit: that file is virtually empty and does not contain anything useful.
<gaarh> hey  everyone, i have a broadcom wireless nick installed, worked for some time, then it refused to connect to my ap.. tried to fix it and it did, but it lasted for around 10 secs... however i can connect to open networks.. i use b43.. anyone have an idea to wtf can be wrong?
<l3dx> using the bundled "remote desktop" feature is awfully slow. should work fine over wlan, right?
<gobbe> irreverant: sudo init 5
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: what make / model laptop? You completely forgot to state that
<irreverant> yea i tired that.
<DrDamnit> bastidrazor: tried removing it (hopeing it would remove the symlnk and leave the orignal file) and now they are both gone. OFW. Thanks anyway. I will see if I can re-produce that. I cannot believe it let me do that without throwing an error.
<zatan> Hi how can i make QT to render Subpixel Smoothind (LCDS) ?
<gobbe> weekly: also would be nice to see what mount says
<gaarh> hey  everyone, i have a broadcom wireless nick installed, worked for some time, then it refused to connect to my ap.. tried to fix it and it did, but it lasted for around 10 secs... however i can connect to open networks.. i use b43.. anyone have an idea to wtf can be wrong?
<weekly> gobbe, my fstab = http://paste.ubuntu.com/543736/
<irreverant> what is the command to start x windows?
<ActionParsnip> gaarh: try connecting to a wired connection and getting fully updated
<gobbe> irreverant: startx
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: startx
<gaarh> doesnt help
<ratcheer> irreverant: try "sudo service gdm start"
<gaarh> ActionParsnip: updates is what im blaming this on tho
<weekly> gobbe, mount returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/543738/
<irreverant> im trying sudo apt-get xinit
<ActionParsnip> gaarh: try reinstalling the driver stuffs again
<gaarh> i have just done that for like the 12 or 13th time
<gaarh> works of around 10 sec everytime
<gaarh> its like it refuses to connect to anything that isent an open network
<ActionParsnip> gaarh: after the link drops then run: dmesg | less  it will give clues
<gaarh> even refuses wep
<gobbe> weekly: ok, and what about "sudo blkid | grep 6222ba0a-6594-469a-8748-41530f257501"
<gaarh> ActionParsnip: is there a way to revert the latest ubuntu updates?
<ActionParsnip> gaarh: not that I know of. Could always try ndisgtk + windows driver   is there a bug logged for this? Is the system a laptop or branded pc?
<weekly> gobbe,  "/dev/sdb1: UUID="6222ba0a-6594-469a-8748-41530f257501" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" " returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/543740/
<ko2> hello, can you help me with that: http://dpaste.com/285764/
<ko2> i have kde3.4 or kde 3.5 and the program i want to use uses qt>=4.3. Might that cause the problem?
<alexandros> Doesnt seems with this method the driver to be installed
<irreverant> Well atleast i got somwhere, now after runnin sudo apt-get xinit i have a mouse and a white box with username@ubuntu:~$
<gaarh> ActionParsnip: its a netbook, and its chipset has worked for the last 10 years
<weekly> gobbe, ooops messed up your command, but i put it in right
<doriangrey>  Hello i wonder if on the right clik menu>copy to or move to there is the way to add more locations than home directory or desktop? thanks
<gobbe> weekly: can you mount it manually? sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/backup ?
<irreverant> sudo service gdm start > gdm: unrecognized service
<gaarh> ActionParsnip: i think this is ubuntu related
<gaarh> never had such issues on debian
<weekly> gobbe, "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/backup busy" is what i get when i try to mount it manually
<ActionParsnip> gaarh: check bug reports then
<YouArePwned> hey guys again
<undecim> alexandros: Do you have the option to install the driver in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<gaarh> i did
<YouArePwned> i've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a notebook
<gaarh> 1000's of this kinds of bugs for ubuntu, without answers
<YouArePwned> the pidgin's msn module doesn't seem to work
<YouArePwned> it says: "Authenication failure"
<YouArePwned> and i added some certificates aswell
<AdvoWork> YouArePwned, theres an easy fix
<weekly> gobbe, could it be a ownership problem with the fstab?
<YouArePwned> AdvoWork: so what should i do?
<AdvoWork> YouArePwned, lemme find my link, ill pm you when i have
<dwarder> YouArePwned: ohh, noo
<gobbe> weekly: manual mount doesn't use fstab
<ActionParsnip> gaarh: then all I can suggest is ndisgtk
<gobbe> weekly: it looks like your disk is busy for some reason, does fuser /media/backup  list any processes?
<gaarh> ActionParsnip: might be a simple fix
<Goliath> hey i have 4 rar files, part1 -4. How do i extract them with ark?
<gaarh> just dont get why this happends, has worked fine for 2 months
<weekly> gobbe, nope, nothing returned
<gaarh> ActionParsnip: the ndis way wount be broken like the STA driver right?
<gaarh> aha emulated ethernet
<gaarh> kak*
<gaarh> aka*
<gobbe> weekly: i believe that you get same error if you try to run sudo mount -a ?
<weekly> gobbe, yes sir
<gaarh> thanks ActionParsnip
<killybilly> hi, is there a way to disable persistence in a Live USB, so it could maintain the changes i made being 'read only'? xD
<weekly> gobbe, they are showing up in the system>admin>disk utility
<Kindari|work> Any way to make the google chat badge requests 'prettier' in empathy? dialog that pops up is really long with url data.
<lolmaus> Samba question. Guests should have read-only access to my share while me and my family should be able to gain write access (from Windows). What combination of options should i use? How do i authenticate?
<gobbe> lolmaus: samba + acl
<gobbe> lolmaus: authentication could be local passwords in linux-box
<alexandros> i installed nvidia drivers but how i enable them?
<kev_> can someone please explain to me why it shows i have more users logged in when i only have 1
<kev_> 11:45:49 up 1 day, 12:13,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<kev_> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<kev_> kev      pts/0    ip68-110-84-69.p 10:30    0.00s  0.11s  0.04s sshd: kev [priv]
<FloodBot2> kev_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<weekly> gobbe, when i try to mount them in the palimpsest disk utility i get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/543741/
<|Kellan|> Hello all I am trying to set my screen resolution from the command line. I am running Ubuntu Server 10.4 xrandr gives the error "Can't open Display" and there is no xorg.conf file. I am hooking the server to a KVM Switch that only supports 1024x768 and Ubuntu has directed a higher resolution. How can I set the max display?
<edbian> kev_, Don't flood silly
<kev_> sorry
<edbian> !pastebin | kev_
<ubottu> kev_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<goltoof> how can i give a user full access to all subdirs recursively without changing file perms themselves?
<lolmaus> gobbe, do i really need acl? All users should either have read only or writeable access to a share. Two variants only. No need for per-directory limitations. And how can a Windows user authenticate to a share when he's already inside as guest?
<kev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543743/
<edbian> goltoof, You cannot
<gobbe> weekly: yes, that's because your fstab doesn't have mountpoint with sdb1-name but with id
<goltoof> edbian:   :/
<gobbe> lolmaus: no you dont
<edbian> goltoof, That is the purpose of the permissions.  To control who accesses them.
<kev_> it says i have more users logged in then i really do, edbian?
<lolmaus> gobbe ?
<edbian> kev_, It lists one user logged on.
<gobbe> lolmaus: you dont need acl, you could do it only wioth samba and local samba-users
<kev_> why does it say 4 users logged on then?
<YouArePwned> so yeah
<YouArePwned> my pidgin still says authenication failure
<YouArePwned> i really need to set it up now
<edbian> kev_, I don't know...
<kev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543745/
<edbian> kev_, What command is that?
<edbian> kev_, What does who show?
<lolmaus> gobbe, the question is how do i authenticate (from Windows) to gain write access? The share would not ask for a password, it lets me in with readonly access immediately.
<luxurymode> hey all. im running ubuntu on a Gateway NV78 laptop. I cant adjust screen brightness. When I press keyboard button to adjust, dialog shows up and shows its increasing brightness, but nothing actually changes.
<gobbe> lolmaus: you can mount it with user-id from windows, if you just browse it opens guest by default
<gobbe> lolmaus: so browsing uses guest, but if you map the network drive you can give account
<YouArePwned> anyone can help me please?
<wildfire100> hey, will a pc dvd rom torrent of call of duty work on ubuntu in any way?
<edbian> YouArePwned, Probs.  What is the issue?
<YouArePwned> again, i have a problem with pidgin's msn module
<edbian> wildfire100, possibly with wine.  Ask in that channel
<lolmaus> gobbe, that seems to be the answer! Quite obvious. :) I've also recalled there's a "control userpasswords2" tool that lets you manage remembered network share passwords.
<edbian> YouArePwned, Ahh, sorry.  IDK
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: run: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash apci=off"   save the new file and run; sudo update-grub    reboot to test, should make the backlight work a bit better but you'll loose battery information
<YouArePwned> oh k
<wildfire100> ok
<weekly> gobbe, anythign else you could suggest i try about the harddrive mounting thing?
<luxurymode> actionparsnip: im a total linuxx noob. how do i change the grub cmdline?
<gobbe> weekly: hmmh, trying to figure out what's wrong but still no idea :-/
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: it will open in a text editor, i'm sure you've used one of those before
<luxurymode> hehe yea
<luxurymode> just find the file on my system ?
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: i gave the EXACT command to run to get it opened and writable
<luxurymode> oh nevermind the terminal command will open it ok
<luxurymode> sorry ;)
<weekly> gobbe, gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount is on and media_automount_open is on....
<|trey|> got a question for you guys, i just built a new pc and installed a fresh ubuntu distro 10.10 and it wont let my audio play to save my life lol
<edbian> |trey|, What kind of files are they?
<gobbe> weekly: yes, that might be it
<mokka> hello, can someone help me with jolicloud?
<gobbe> weekly: could you try to mount it somewhere else?
<gobbe> weekly: to se just that it's working
<|trey|> edbian i have tried many different types, i have installed vlc w/codecs but still no luck
<ActionParsnip> mokka: its not supported here
<luxurymode> actionparsnip: thanks so much for your help. really appreciate it. rebooting now
<edbian> |trey|, Are you sure sound works at all?
<weekly> gobbe, ill try, gimme a sec
<|trey|> i know the amp/mixer works fine, have an ipod on it now
<edbian> |trey|, Do the files play in the player but you hear nothing?  Or do they simply error out
<|trey|> they play fine in the player
<ActionParsnip> mokka: there is #jolicloud where your OS is supported
<|trey|> no audio
<kev_> edbian, who shows the same as w
<mokka> ok thx
<kev_> its odd.
<edbian> |trey|, alsamixer  in a term
<|trey|> and I got the realtek drivers but they dont seem to want to install or do anything
<edbian> |trey|, Are the pcm and master sliders up?
<kev_> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543748/
<|trey|> I dont know where to find those sliders but i can see the hardware, just cant get it to play
<weekly> gobbe, created a new dir "test" in /media/ with sudo. Still no dice with the manual mount "mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/test busy" even after sudo umount -a
<gobbe> weekly: try to mount it somewhere else then /media
<gobbe> weekly: like /mnt or something
<edbian> kev_, Where is this machine?  Your personally?
<edbian> |trey|, alsamixer in the terminal
<kev_> no its at a DC center in cali, edbian.
<|trey|> i cant start it
<saganbyte> Is it possible to resize an image from nautilus (basically without gimp)
<saganbyte> I need to make an image smaller than what it is
<edbian> kev_, Perhaps they have users you can't see / know about
<|trey|> says cannot load mixer controls, invalid argument
<baggar11> saganbyte: what ubuntu version?
<weekly> gobbe, HAHA, it worked when i tried to mount it to a folder in my /home/
<saganbyte> 10.10
<saganbyte> baggar11, 10.10
<gobbe> weekly: yes, it's the automounter that's preventing it
<dwarder> 10.10
<luxurymode> actionparsnip: screen looks brighter (i think...) but still cant adjust
<Paddy_NI> saganbyte, there is a right click entry when you use the nautilus-scripts package
<baggar11> saganbyte: open in shotwell and do a "save as"
<edbian> |trey|, I think you made a typo
<kev_> edbian, maybe. I'm going to ask now. I thought that was a bit strange and it boggled my mind lol.
<baggar11> saganbyte: that brings up the resize options
<edbian> |trey|, bottom line here.  i think your volume is down.
<edbian> kev_, It is very strange
<Paddy_NI> saganbyte, very handy indeed
<|trey|> im pretty sure its not, i can see the mixer controls and im not seeing anything disabled or down
<Paddy_NI> saganbyte, even a audio conversion script is available
<edbian> |trey|, mmm, I'm not sure
<|trey|> ive got the alsa mixer up
<Paddy_NI> !info nautilus-scripts | saganbyte
<saganbyte> baggar11, thanks :)
<ubottu> saganbyte: Package nautilus-scripts does not exist in maverick
<luxurymode> how do i remove all of these "Y has quit" and other notifications. its clogging up the irc window for me
<|trey|> take off joins and parts
<weekly> gobbe, is the automounter a function of nautilus? would turning it off in gconf under the natilus key do anything?
<saganbyte> Paddy_NI, I ll have a look at nautilus-scripts :)
<itilious> are there any versions of ubuntu that would be able to be installed to a 2GB flash drive?
<Protocol84> wow.. never had to pass a turing test to join an irc channel before...
<|trey|> ubuntu netbook
<jasonmchristos> hi folks
<edbian> itilious, any of them?
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: not sure about the adjust, is there a bug logged?
<jasonmchristos> is there an #ubuntu-offtopic still ?
<gobbe> weekly: you could turn it of in gconf
<itilious> edbian, they would fit on a drive that small?
<gobbe> weekly: but the idea is to mount automatically usb-sticks etc
<edbian> itilious, The live CD is only 699 MB
<gobbe> weekly: add static mounts to somewhere else?
<Diverdude> if i do: grep -r NDK_PROJ it searches all files in current folder and all files in all subfolders for text containing the string "NDK_PROJ" right?
<itilious> edbian, i'm trying to get a portable installation going so that I can use an updated virus scanner on other machines
<luxurymode> actionparsnip: how can i check for a bug log?
<itilious> edbian, can the live cd/jump drive do this?
<Diverdude> if i do: grep -r NDK_PROJ it searches all files in current folder and all files in all subfolders for text containing the string "NDK_PROJ" right?
<edbian> itilious, Use the Ubuntu magic USB creator or whatever (yes it can)
<weekly> gobbe, ill try the gconf key first, i would rather not have to re-write all my backup cron jobs, but i will if its going to act up like this
<gobbe> weekly: you could also do a link from /media/backup to /mnt/backup for example
<itilious> edbian, when i tried to install avg .deb it had an error though
<weekly> gobbe, good idea what is the syntax for doing somethign like that? never tried before
<itilious> i already have an ubuntu jump drive that i booted to and tried to install .deb avg in "try ubuntu" is this the correct way to do this?
<edbian> itilious, yes, that's correct
<edbian> itilious, The error is probably unrelated to the fact that it's a live CD
<Diverdude> if i do: grep -r NDK_PROJ it searches all files in current folder and all files in all subfolders for text containing the string "NDK_PROJ" right?
<gobbe> weekly: sudo ln -s /media/backup/ /mnt/backup for example
<gobbe> weekly: sorry, viceversa
<DrAcid1> hello
<gobbe> weekly: you want to add /medi/backup to point to /mnt/backup, so sudo ln -s /mnt/backup /media/backup
<DrAcid1> Humble indie bundle is back! www.humblebundle.com
<jasonmchristos> QUESTION: i backed up my home directory with rsync looking in /.gnupg/private-keysxx/  its empty does that mean my pgp key is gone?
<b0nghitter> GNS3 0.7.3 was released a couple days ago, i hope ubuntu devs can start testing new gns3 and dynamips, to get them in the repos asap
<popey> jasonmchristos: why would you back that folder up, that's not where your private keys live by default
<luxurymode> actionparsnip: how do i check for a bug log?
<tittn> hello is there any way to reset the sound settings in the latest ubuntu?? cos after using usb headset it cant find my built in mic anymore :(
<weekly> gobbe, thanks for the help man, im gonna try the natilus thing ill be back to tell you how it went... thanks
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | luxurymode
<ubottu> luxurymode: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sebuba> Hello, how to display IP of who is printing in cups ?
<jasonmchristos> popey: i backed up the entire home dir, i thought thats where they should be if i want to restore them where do i extract them from in my backup of entire home dir
<oldfa> hi all! I'm on liveCD of Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS on a really old desktop-pc
<oldfa> not this from I writing to
<popey> jasonmchristos: they should just be in ~/.gnupg/
<itilious> how can i  add "i915.modeset=1" before "quiet splash" permanently to ubuntu live ?
<oldfa> I have an asus wl138g v2 but it does not see my wireless
<bitplane> Hi, I just installed 11.04 and when I try to resize a window, I have to hit it exactly on the border. Any way to make this a bit wider like it used to be in 10.x?
<bitplane> It's like one pixel, I need more than one pixel
<bitplane> Pixels are small
<luxurymode> same issue with me bitplane
<jasonmchristos> popey: in secring.gpg?
<luxurymode> its impossible to get that resize!
<Needshelp> Can somone hellp me with some issues im having?
<titane> hi, i think i need help ^^
<titane> i restarted my laptop in order to install updates and when i got back to the logon screen, gnome was "less beautiful"
<titane> i logged in and i got no wallpaper, no icons, and an infinity of apps opening in the bottom bar: "file manager"
<titane> i really don't know what to do...
<FloodBot2> titane: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Needshelp> Specifically i have a machine here that i am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on but the screen cums up hazy, as if its not syncing with the screen, and it wont let me install it on the compuer
<coder2> i have some broken packages installed in my lucid........but synaptic package manager gives a warning that your system may be unstable........so what should i do???
<gonz0> After installing "xautoclick 0.30" my LeftMousButton stopped working on the desktop. Any solutions?
<cyberjacob> hi guys
<pawan> could anyone plz help me fix the following errors? I've failed to solve it with a couple of methods I've tried so far.
<pawan> these are the errors I get: W: GPG error: http://linux.dropbox.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG FC918B335044912E Dropbox Automatic Signing Key <linux@dropbox.com>
<pawan> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<pawan> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<FloodBot2> pawan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kcorcoran> Yesterday I downloaded some source applications and installed.  that said, can I use this same source code elsewhere?  I would assume so, however I am unsure if the ./configure commands writes anything in the source folders.  any insight?
<jasonmchristos> popey: think i got it thanks
<cyberjacob> does anybody know about iSCSI?
<pawan> I'm sorry
<gonz0> After installing "xautoclick 0.30" my LeftMousButton stopped working on the desktop. Any solutions? Ive uninstalled this app, but the button still isnt working
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<weekly> gobbe, It worked, it was the Nautilus auto-mounter screwing it up, they mount now that i disabled it in gconf, thanks for the help man i really appreciate all you guys do in here for us, thanks!
<gobbe> weekly: np
<coder2> my ubuntu hangs........anybody help?
<gonz0> After installing "xautoclick 0.30" my LeftMouseButton stopped working on the desktop. Any solutions? Ive uninstalled this app, but the button still isnt working.
<pawan> I get the following error messages while running apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543768/
<pawan> could anyone help me fix them?
<luxurymode> actionparsnip: which package would i use with that cmd? sorry, im a total noob
<luxurymode> i just did "display" seems to have worked
<robbie_tzr> given the cheap price of HDD's these days, is there any merit in running 10.10 desktop edition on a RAID5 array? Although this is seen as a "fake" or Software Array, would there be much decrease in terms of performance on a (reasonably) modern dual core PC?
<will777> Help!   Does anyone have experience recovering from a fully encrypted drive (LUKS is it called?..   I did it during Installation using Ubuntu Hardy 8.04  Alternative CD Installer)...      I don't know how to access the data if I end up slaving the drive, as far as I know, I need to "boot" from this drive to even decrypt the system...
<gobbe> robbie_tzr: if you mean decrease in performance of CPU; no
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: acpi probably
<gobbe> robbie_tzr: modern cpu's can handle software-raids well
<Goliath> hey i load a game with dolphin and it says player 1 error: nunchuk or classic controller is required. what to do?
<robbie_tzr> thanks gobbe; just wanted to guage the general opinion on such a set-up. Possibly regarded as "overkill" for a normal desktop PC perhaps, but I like the reassurance that this sort of setup can provide,.
<gobbe> robbie_tzr: yes. i'v been running software-raids several years now in servers also
<gobbe> robbie_tzr: so go for it :)
<will777> Anyone have experience mounting and decrypting (slaving) an ecrypted (with alternative installer CD) system boot drive for data recovery?
<casperfoo> Goliath: a WII game?
<Goliath> yes
<casperfoo> Goliath: I think you're in the wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: i'd consult the emulators page
<robbie_tzr> Thanks gobbe; can I ask a further question - in terms of dealing with the possible implications of this, is it worth actually "breaking" the raid, ie, removing and formatting one disk, in order that I can perform a dummy-run of disk failure followed by disk renewal, and it regenerating?
<gobbe> robbie_tzr: well. if you want to do that you could, but i don't see any points there :)
<cyberjacob> nobody know about iSCSI???
<luxurymode> how do i just launch text editor?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<robbie_tzr> ok gobbe; sorry, it was posed as a question but more likely a scenario where this comes into play. I do have my desktop actually set up on a RAID5 basis. Thank you very much for your comments :)
<DrAcid1> Humble indie bundle is back! www.humblebundle.com
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: press ALT+F2 and type: gedit
<IdleOne> DrAcid1: Please don't advertise here
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: or there is gedit in the Applications -> accessories menu
<DrAcid1> No no
<DrAcid1> !
<luxurymode> awesome thanks
<DrAcid1> It's not advertising!
<Walex> robbie_tzr: it could be a good idea, especially if you want to an idea of how long it takes to resync.
<znh> hello. how can I reinstall the modules? I installed a module which is unstable
<DrAcid1> I hope You DO know that it is THE FAMOUS indie bundle of games for GNU/Linux!!!
<KipMacy> do any wireless cell usb device thingies work straight out of box with ubuntu?
<luxurymode> whats a good app to quickly search entire computer (besides google desktop)?
<iceroot> luxurymode: locate
<ActionParsnip> KipMacy: depends on the chip
<geirha> KipMacy: Mine does
<ActionParsnip> !hcl |  KipMacy
<ubottu> KipMacy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SamuraiAlba> I feel insane.
<tehgeekmeister> i've googled this and all the answers haven't worked so far
<tehgeekmeister> how do i make apt-get *truly* noninteractive
<luxurymode> iceroot: do i need to install or is it included?
<Needshelp> I am having issues with my screen and not being able to download ubuntu. The screen is blurry and does not allow me to install it, though ic an use the demo. Can anyone help?
<geirha> KipMacy: Check that it has the penguin icon on the box. Then it should work out of the box in Ubuntu.
<SamuraiAlba> I was wondering if I can upgrade to Natty Alpha on a Wubi 10.10 install.  Possible?  If so, how?
<tehgeekmeister> for use in server setup script
<robbie_tzr> thanks Walex. If RAID5 can provide this sort of redundancy, is it worth experimenting with more "exotic" filesystems such as BTRFS or stick with ext4? Just wondering along the lines of now the possibility of disk failure is reduced, can I therefore be more adventurous with the filesystem?
<iceroot> luxurymode: sudo apt-get install locate  but it is not scanning the content of a file only the name
<killybilly> hi, is there a way to disable persistence in a Live USB, so it could maintain the changes i made being 'read only'? xD
<znh> hello. how can I reinstall the modules? I installed a module which is unstable
<luxurymode> iceroot: thanks gotcha
<ActionParsnip> tehgeekmeister: sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<goltoof> how to list every file in dir with perm 777?
<KipMacy> geirha: i got one... sometimes it works with wpa2, sometimes not! sometimes need a reboot.  it is very mysterious and aggravating
<luxurymode> easiest way to sync openoffice with google docs?
<goltoof> file and dir
<Walex> robbie_tzr: storage system redundancy has nothing to do with filesystem operation.
<ActionParsnip> !persistant | killybilly
<SamuraiAlba> RaidZ2 seems nice, robbie_tzr
<ActionParsnip> !persistent
<geirha> KipMacy: 07d1:3c03 D-Link System DWL-G122 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]  <- never had any issues with that one.
<ActionParsnip> killybilly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Walex> robbie_tzr: note that RAID5, RAID6 and other forms of parity RAID are usually a bad idea, except in a couple of narrow cases.
<tehgeekmeister> ActionParsnip: i'm installing, not upgrading, and using "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive && sudo apt-get install -y -q packages"  mysql still asks for a password to be given, though.
<goltoof> luxurymode:  that sounds like a google api question
<luxurymode> yeah, you're right ;)
<Walex> robbie_tzr: 'ext4' can also be very adventurous if you change some parameters :-).
<geirha> KipMacy: Hm. Yeah, that sounds a bit flakey. I'd consider reporting it as a bug on launchpad.
<sbalmos> There's probably no real way to get PulseAudio to use ESD, so I can get audio over FreeNX without massive mucking around with individual apps' output prefs, right?
<Walex> robbie_tzr: consider doing a web search for the "O_PONIES" debate...
<vibrunazo> You guys seen the www.humblebundle.com #2? You can get 5 linux games for any ammount in donation :D
<KipMacy> geirha: the one you just mentioned, you got it to work with WPA2 reliably?
<robbie_tzr> ok Walex, I had just read/understood that BTRFS was sill regarded as being a relatively new FS, and I wondered if there were any benefits to changing from ext4 - I have seen a few websites with various benchmarks for FS comparisons, and just wondered what people were using :)
<goltoof> luxurymode:  if i were familiar with OO i'd have something to say but I'm 100% GD user
<IdleOne> !ot | vibrunazo
<ubottu> vibrunazo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> tehgeekmeister: http://fixunix.com/debian/127236-apt-get-y-upgrade-non-interactive-sessions-replacing-conf-files-etc.html
<luxurymode> i clicked applications on gnome panel and it wont close now
<geirha> KipMacy: Oh, no, I've only tried it with WEP.
<luxurymode> the drop down menu is still there
<luxurymode> wont close
<goltoof> how to list every file in dir with perm 777?
<casperfoo> luxurymode: killall -HUP gnome-panel
<luxurymode> and i cant switch to places or system
<luxurymode> thanks!
<luxurymode> though i cant open terminal
<Walex> robbie_tzr: almost all filestem "benchmarks" are done by people who understand very little of what they are measuring. There are a lot of morons in that area.
<KipMacy> i think there is some mysterious voodoo still with wpa2 + wireless devices + manufacturers who have not released source
<LUCKY__> hello
<luxurymode> is there a key shortcut to open terminal?
<sbalmos> robbie_tzr: I'm currently running btrfs as root fs and such. Nothing objectively measured yet, but it "feels" sluggish at times.
<SamuraiAlba> How do I upgrade a wubi installed 10.10 Ubuntu to Natty Alpha 1?
<goltoof> luxurymode:   alt+ctrl +t
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: i'd ask in #bash
<tehgeekmeister> ActionParsnip: read that already, tried it.
<casperfoo> but it was too late...
<LUCKY__> I need help in installation of ubuntu netbook 10.10
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  o rly?  didn't think it was that elaborate
<sam-_-> luxurymode, or restart x ctl+alt+backspace
<yubahaq> hi everyone
<LUCKY__> kindly urently
<Walex> robbie_tzr: I personally recommend JFS and XFS. One day, one day NILFS2 will become very useful.
<robbie_tzr> thanks Walex - yes I am quite wary of benchmarks/statistics on these comparative sites, for a normal user such as myself, I am happy to stick with ext4.
<goltoof> sam-_-:  sounds a bit drastic
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: it's gonna be a lot of grep, awk and find-ing
<yubahaq> i have a problem about resolution : it doesn't work with startup
<sam-_-> goltoof, probably...
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, FYI c+a+backspace was changed to alt+sysrq+k a few releases ago
<Walex> robbie_tzr: things like 'ext3', 'ext4' and BTRFS exist only to let enterprise users update in-place without downtime.
<yubahaq> i have installed startupmanager but haven't that resolution which i work with
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, good to know. thx
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: it can be reinstated in keyboard settings
<Walex> robbie_tzr: 'ext4' is not too bad, but I still like JFS and XFS better.
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:   I just want to review every file in my web directory and minimize vulnerability.  curious if there's some test to check the vulnerability of my webserver
<jessd> Hi all.  I'm working on a bootable USB key.  It installs an image file onto a target machine.  The problem is that the image file requries the drive on the machien be SDA; the usb key is coming up as SDA.  Is anyone aware of a way to force the boot process to redefine the boot device to be a different drive designation.  It's a lot faster than rebuilding the image process...
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, yup a la !dontzap ;)
<itaylor57> goltool man find
<coz_> ctrl+a;t+backspace does not shut down applications properly   ctrl+alt+F1   log in   sudo restart gdm is much safer
<killybilly> ActionParsnip: that explains how to install persistence in a live usb, that i have, what i want to do is 'disable' or 'lock' that capability in order to keep my changes botting but not to write anything else
<luxurymode> apparently i had to just click escape
<Walex> sbalmos: occasional filesystem sluggishness is often due instead do improper choice of elevator and of flusher paramters. The defaults can be wv ery very wrong.
<robbie_tzr> thanks Walex. One more quick question in that case - in the case of my laptop, a DELL Mini10V with an 8gig SSD, should I really be looking at these benchmark sites siting XFS, ZFS, etc, etc, as a means of squeezing the last bit of performance out of the laptop, or be happy with something like ext4?
<goltoof> itaylor57:  kind of doubt that
<Walex> robbie_tzr: if you have an SSD things are *completely different*
<will777> Anyone have experience mounting and decrypting (slaving) an encrypted (with alternative installer CD) system boot drive for data recovery?  Please message me...
<unop> coz_, the effect is the same actually, in both cases the window manager is terminated and in getting that signal sends the same signal to all it's children
<yubahaq>  i have installed startupmanager but haven't that resolution which i work with
<LUCKY__> kindly help me
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: i'd use ext2 as it has no journal which will reduce the writes to the storage device
<Walex> robbie_tzr: SSDs have A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT performance profile for the hard disks for which most file systems have been designed.,
<coz_> unop,   not quite guy... it was disabled for a reason   ctrl+alt+F1  is much much safer
<Walex> robbie_tzr: for that kind of SSD use 'ext2', and  *nothing else*.
<Chilaquiles> hey guys Im trying to install a wireless card in ubuntu but it doesn't let me do it, is there any documentation where I can get help to do this?
<robbie_tzr> Ok Walex- my desktop 10.10 is running happily on a RAID5 3x80gb HDD setup. The laptop is running 10.04 UNR on an 8gig SDD
<will777> Chilaquiles check out  NDISWRAPPER   in relation to your particular network device......
<Walex> robbie_tzr: NILFS2 might be the filesystem of the future because it is particularly suitable for SSDs,.
<will777> (it's not necessarily capitalized) :)
<will777> Anyone have experience mounting and decrypting (slaving) an encrypted (with alternative installer CD) system boot drive for data recovery?  Please message me...
<robbie_tzr> Walex: really ext2? Can you give me some more info/reasons for this choice of FS please?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: run: sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the product line to find guides
<casperfoo> Walex: why only ext2, what's wrong with ext3/4?
<yubahaq> http://pc-techn.blogspot.com/2010/11/check-list-for-linux-security.html
<unop> coz_, actually, the reason it was disabled is arguable - I'd say it's so that one can't inadvertently kill the X session using ctrl-alt-backspace
<Walex> robbie_tzr: a 3-disk setup is one of the two cases where RAID5 makes some sense.
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: it will prolong the life of the device as SSD have limited writes
<itaylor57> goltool: find . -perm 777
<unop> coz_, and it's not disabled universally - only a few distros do it
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: ooh nice :)
<itaylor57> im a cli kinda guy :>)
<will777> robbie_tzr:  it probably is because you won't be having all the extraneous data writes for the journaling that will otherwise slow you down with SSD with ext3
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: me too, i just dont search by perm a lot :)
<sbalmos> Walex: Admittedly, I have yet to really experiment with btrfs, especially with tuning. Any articles out yet in the intartubez for such?
<coz_> unop,  well as I recall several years ago ,,,, ,mnay people coming in here complaingin about gnome and nautilus errors because they used ctrl+altr+baclspace and the errors were quite clear that they were not shut down properly
<Walex>  as <ActionParsnip> wrote SSDs have limited rewrites and the journal area of a journal filesystem does heavy writes.
<coz_> but have it your way
<robbie_tzr> ok - should I therefore consider re-installing UNR10.04 on ext2 on this laptop? I sort of understand the additional complications of running on SSD
<peeps[lappy]> is there any easy way to see the shortcut for a gnome menu item?  for example in windows you can right-click any start menu item and view properties to see what path it links to.  why can't I do this in ubuntu
<LUCKY__> can u help me in installing ubuntu
<tittn> hello
<Chilaquiles> I can't install my USB linksys wireless device has someone run into this?
<LUCKY__> can anyone help me in installing ubuntu netbook
<Walex> also there is really no need for journaling on a smallish SSD because journaling is mostly useful to avoid 'fsck' and SSDs make 'fsck' very fast especially if they are small.
<KB1JWQ> !install | LUCKY__
<ubottu> LUCKY__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LUCKY__> can anyone help me in installing ubuntu netbook Plzzz
<tittn> i need help reconfiguring my micropone on laptop it seems to have disapeard in latest ubuntu after plugging in usb headset
<unop> coz_, that may very well be - but that doesn't validate another way of terminating X as better, if you get where I'm coming from.
<Walex> robbie_tzr: I would definitely reinstall with 'ext2' on an SSD.
<goltoof> !anyone  | LU
<ubottu> LU: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chilaquiles> I can't install my USB linksys wireless device has someone run into this?
<Walex> LUCKY__: there are lots of nice HOWTOs for that. It should be really easy.
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: run:   lsusb    websearch for the 8 character ID for the device
<luxurymode> lucky_: msg me
<W3nd3tta> have you  tried ifconfig -a?
<Walex> aaaaah late I got to go. Bye everybody.
<robbie_tzr> ok, thanks Walex - I will dig out the USB stick and reinstall on ext2 as per your advice. This netbook holds no important information as I just install dropbox on my 3 linux pc's. It was just a question that started out as RAID on SATA drives and sort of wandered onto SSD :)
<W3nd3tta> maybe it is installed but offline. sometimes it happens
<LUCKY__> RE: I don't know how to allocate drive during ubuntu installation,
<LUCKY__> RE: I don't know how to allocate drive during ubuntu installation,
<Chilaquiles> do I have to be connected to the internet to do this ActionParsnip?
<robbie_tzr> bye Walex - thank you for your time and responses
<LUCKY__> RE: I don't know how to allocate drive during ubuntu installation,
<LUCKY__> RE: I don't know how to allocate drive during ubuntu installation,
<goltoof> !repeat | LUCKY__
<ubottu> LUCKY__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<doriangrey>  Hello i wonder if on the right clik menu>copy to or move to there is the way to add more locations than home directory or desktop? thanks
<W3nd3tta> LUCKY..have you tried to use the partition editor?
<luxurymode> LUCKY_: i can help
<goltoof> LUCKY__:  the installer should guide you through the process... is it not?
<luxurymode> just did this myself
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: no, it all runs locally, when you have the ID you can fid guides. Knowing its a linksys is fairly worthless as they don't make the chip which you ned to know
<luxurymode> query me
<LUCKY__> I searched all the WEB
<LUCKY__> I searched all the WEB
<LUCKY__> I searched all the WEBI searched all the WEB
<LUCKY__> I searched all the WEB
<goltoof> !repeat | LUCKY__
<luxurymode> oh boy
<tittn> oO
<sbalmos> ohy
<Chilaquiles> by ID you mean S/N?
<goltoof> LUCKY__  please stop
<sbalmos> he's gone already
<luxurymode> sheesh
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: it will look something like this: 0483:2016
<mattt_> Is there a difference between libsvn-java and svnkit?
<CarlFK> it is hard for me to grab a side or corner of a window to resize it.  how do I expand the region i need to grab?
<Chilaquiles> ?? I don't see a number like that on my device
<Chilaquiles> do I have to run a command to see that number?
<MrPicard> Howdy all, trying to install apache/lamp/phpmyadmin on my server, what commnad would i use?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: you won't, thats a fingerprint reader, it will be in te same FORMAT though.
<ActionParsnip> 1lamp | MrPicard
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<robbie_tzr> I'm looking to install Ubuntu Server on my 3rd and main PC at home. Is it worth handing over tasks such as DHCP and DNS to a PC, over and above the router? Is there any benefit to be obtained by running SQUID on this PC for example?
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: if you have a dhcp / dns solution in place, why change it
<goltoof> MrPicard:  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<CarlFK> robbie_tzr: check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/squid-deb-proxy
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: squid will mean you don't have to use the web for all conent as it may be stored locally, makes the web faster
<robbie_tzr> thanks ActionParsnip, seen you in here many times before by the way! I'm really just looking to optimise the setup I have, plus I like to tinker :)
<tittn> did anybody read my question else i repeat it :D
<MrPicard> Ok i get this error, E: Invalid operation apache2
<w_wilkins> Anyone in here have suggestions for a linux git gui?
<goltoof> MrPicard:  o_0
<goltoof> MrPicard:  with the command i gave?
<winkwinknudge_nu> can someone give me a tip/hand on how to get my network and shutter icon to the left of all these > ? http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/mybrgtyo/Selection_001.png
<nirazio> Which partitioning algorithms use ubuntu during the installation, is it also available as a standalone application or command? is it gparted?
<goltoof> tittn:  it's okay to repeat once your last message is off the screen
<MagicJ> the log on screen offers me a list of most of the users - not all - how do I remove users from this list?
<tittn> i need help reconfiguring my micropone on laptop it seems to have disapeard in latest ubuntu after plugging in usb headset
<CarlFK> robbie_tzr: dns is kinda a pain, but you might find it fun - no clue how much it will really help.  dhcp... I was fine my wifi AP, until I needed to do pxe booting which the APs dhcp does't support.
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: always fun to tinker, if you install dnsmasq on the laptop it can speed up the web
<itaylor57> w_wilkins: giggle or gitg
<CarlFK> goltoof: "off the screen" is like every 30 seconds, a bit too soon
<robbie_tzr> thanks for the reply CarlFK and ActionParsnip - I really do appreciate your input/thoughts on these matters.
<dave007> Hi all, I'm having a weird problem with ubuntu 10.10 after playing around with the abort() syscall, which caused my system to hard freeze. Now when I boot it "stalls" when loading the system (after booting the kernel), no error msg nothing, I can do ctrl-alt-sup to reboot however. This makes me think it might be udev related?? It doesn't load the gdm, just sits there. I booted with a rescue disk and ran fsck.ext4 but nothing in the fs was wrong. could anyon
<dave007> e give me some tips that could help me debug this?
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: also change your browser cache location to /tmp  saves more wear on the drive
<goltoof> CarlFK:  not always 30 seconds.. and it also depends on how big your screen is   :P
<MrPicard> Thanks :D
<nirazio> Which partitioning algorithms use ubuntu during the installation, is it also available as a standalone application or command? is it gparted?
<robbie_tzr> ActionParsnip - is this an option in Firefox?
<goltoof> MrPicard:  npr.. enjoy your server
<MrPicard> Thanks!!! :))
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: not sure, possibly in about:firefox    I ditched firefox ages ago
<anygivenname> a system update has messed up my Logwatch....what do I do ?
<will777> Anyone have experience mounting and decrypting (slaving) an encrypted (with alternative installer CD) system boot drive for data recovery?  Please message me...
<robbie_tzr> ok ActionParsnip, thank you. Is there a way so save it to RAM instead of HDD?????
<ActionParsnip> will777: why not use your backups for data recovery...
<CarlFK> nirazio: google for devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt - if I had more I would give it
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: save what?
<robbie_tzr> @ActionParsnip, browser cache
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: you'd have to websearch, i'm not knowledgable of firefox too much
<nirazio> CarlFK: What's that??
<ActionParsnip> robbie_tzr: if you can find how to change the cache folder, you can do it. /tmp is stored in a ram drive
<cache_surplus> is that your drive will777 ? lol
<evaluate> hello
<robbie_tzr> ActionParsnip  - apologies if I am a bit slow on the uptake - are you saying that anything stored in /tmp is on a RAM drive?
<CarlFK> nirazio: it is something related to your question.
<evaluate> you might want to look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Application%20of%20Drying%20Machine , it seems like spam to me...
<nirazio> CarlFK: I have read that but no information on wat i asked
 * skraito say firefox hardening browser get it from http://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/0x71-firefox-browser-hardening-cisecurity-benchmark-level-1/
<itaylor57> skraito: dont spam
<CarlFK> nirazio: url of what you read?
<anygivenname> a system update has messed up my Logwatch....what do I do ?
<robbie_tzr> ok, that is very interesting. Nothing in the Firefox options, but I will have a look at the "about:config" and do some searching on the web and delve a little deeper.
<tittn> it does find my mircrophone in audacity but not in ubuntu main sound settings so it dont work for skype also ;(
<nirazio> CarlFK: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<cache_surplus> robbie_tzr: whats your question? about ff
<thomc> is there a command that will tell you whether a partition is physical or logical?
<robbie_tzr> apologies cache_surplus, I was replying to ActionParsnip about the possiblity of storing FF cache on /tmp or RAM drive to improve responsiveness
<raddad> How do I fix this:  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<hplc> squid cache no longer in /var/squid/cache? (default location?)
<cache_surplus> hmm
<cache_surplus> will that work?
<CarlFK> nirazio: right file - look at other links, find what reads that file
<will777> Anyone have experience mounting and decrypting (slaving) an encrypted (with alternative installer CD) system boot drive for data recovery?  Please message me...
<cache_surplus> maybe the firefox room can help with that
<cache_surplus> or #linux
<robbie_tzr> thank you cache_surplus, something for me to go away and look into further. Can I take the opportunity to thank the 4 replyers in the last 30 minutes to all my burning linux questions, you have all been very very helpfull
<nirazio> CarlFK: I cant understand??
<cache_surplus> the #linux room is much better at answer linux questions, here its only ubuntu
<cache_surplus> go figure
<Durando> lol cache_surplus
<monkeybox> ubuntu
<robbie_tzr> can I take it therefore, that a non-journaling FS is recommended on an SSD drive, such as that in my netbook?
<CarlFK> nirazio: "Which partitioning algorithms use ubuntu during the installation, is it also available as a standalone application or command? is it gparted?"  that file can be used by the installer.  I don't know if it is standalone, I suspect it is.  I don't know if it is gparted.
<OoO_Bax_OoO> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<magn3ts> inf karma to anyone who can tell me the fastest way to count lines in a file that start with a given character
<CarlFK> magn3ts: grep|wc
<itaylor57> magn3ts: wc -l filename
<unop> magn3ts,  grep -c '^c'
<unop> magn3ts, c being the character
<CarlFK> grep "a given characeter file|wc
<unop> grep already does a count .. wc becomes superflous
<unop> err, superfluous*
<CarlFK> neat: grep -c --count              Suppress normal output; instead print a count of matching  lines              for  each  input  file.
<hplc> damn, think i screwed up here, "squid" and "squid3" are separate installs? ubuntu itself comes shipped with 1 squid installed?
<magn3ts> unop, hot friggin damn, you just made me one happy puppy
<unop> magn3ts, so, say "woof"!! :)
<will777> Can anyone give me advice on recovering from  LUKS partition (my current system boot physical drive)...  I can get to Grub,  but I'm having problems decrypting my LUKS encrypted operating system...
<kinks> will777: what exactly are you "recovering" from?
<KLaa> Where I can see log past grub menu?
<kinks> KLaa: log of what?
<KLaa> system booting
<ASDdsaA> hey, quick question, how can i change the byte-sector size of my harddrive from 2048 to 512 using linux?
<KLaa> anyone?
<kinks> KLaa: well, dmesg I think, but I can't be entirely sure
<mattt_> klaa: dmesg
<mattt_> what he said
<bubbalooo> KLaa, whats the problem
<SuspectZero> hey, quick question, how can i change the byte-sector size of my harddrive from 2048 to 512 using linux? (just wanted to repeat myself under this nuckname)
<digitalfiz> how can i "downgrade" compiz? i updated to an experimental version it it wont run
<KLaa> bubbalooo> system crashes
<azm> so I updated /etc/exports with line:/home/user/ntb 192.168.1.106(async,rw) and run exportfs -ra but after restarting nfs-kernel-server it says:Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no exports.
<azm> any hints?
 * skraito say hi all
<KLaa> both recovery mode/regular/live-cd
<bubbalooo> KLaa, can you boot into anything what OS's do you have?
<KLaa> yes
<KLaa> I'm using windows
<KLaa> atm
<KLaa> same computer xubuntu is installed in
<KLaa> same grub menu.
<bubbalooo> KLaa, is xubuntu installed inside of windows or in a partition made by booting the xubuntu cd
<kinks> though now I have a question: if dmesg shows "[5165548.393545] FAT: Directory bread(block 8247) failed", how can I figure out which process is causing the message to appear?
<KLaa> xubuntu is installed in different hard drive
<kinks> one obvious step might be to answer this: what do the numbers on the left signify?
<jigrap> how does one load lkm's in startup?
<jigrap> I created /etc/modprobe.d/myfile.conf
<KLaa> btw I checked with ext2explore and dmesg changed two days ago.. why the log hasn't been saved?
<jigrap> and added a module in there like 'ath5k'
<bubbalooo> KLaa, can you run this script with the HD plugged in and post it in paste bin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<jigrap> and it didnt load it
<llutz> jigrap: use /etc/modules
<jigrap> thx
<KLaa> bubbalooo> you probably think it is the hard drive, but i tried to boot from the live-cd also.. so its not probably
<llutz> jigrap: if it doesn't exit, create it
<KLaa> bubbalooo> live-cd won't boot aswell..
<bubbalooo> KLaa, I don't know what the problem is you haven't given a concise description.
<KLaa> I've been using xubuntu for the past 2 weeks. All worked just fine.
<KLaa> today I powered up my computer chose in grub menu to boot ubuntu It crashed and rebooted the computer... I tried to boot using the live-cd with no success either(also tried ubuntu recovery mode).. thats very strange.. cause both installed os / live-cd were working perfectly...
<KLaa> now I'm using windows which does work in the same Dell Optiplex 170L computer... and booted from the same grub loader.
<FloodBot2> KLaa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hplc> chan died?
<subsume> how can I find more info about a package i've installed, such as where it exists on my  server?
<llutz> subsume: dpkg -L package          lists content
<unop> subsume, dpkg -L packagename
<jigrap> llutz: that worked thanks
<Buttons840> i want to run a one way diff command; i have two folders, small and large, small contains a few files, large contains the same files plus many more;   i don't want to sort through thousands of lines of file_1234 in large only -- i only want to see files which are different or which are only in small, is there a diff command i can use for this?
<unop> Buttons840,  comm  can do this - though the input needs to be sorted
<Guest27231> can someone help me with getting my HP 2410 to scan from ububtu 10.10
<wilhart_> emm, what's a good RSS proggy for gnome ?!
<wilhart_> emm ubuntu
<wilhart_> popups and so when news
<shadowww> wilhart, yarssr
<shadowww> (personal preference, might not suit you)
<pcki11> can somebody help me to configure middle click on my mouse/
<wilhart_> shadowww, ok trying yarssr
<wilhart_> good eyecandy ?
<subsume> The following packages will be REMOVED:  aptitude libept0 libxapian15 tasksel tasksel-data xapian-tools
<subsume> Umm... why is this thing trying to remove aptitude??
<shadowww> wilhart, http://yarssr.sourceforge.net/images/yarssr_menu.png - as you see, it JustWorks(tm)
<wilhart_> shadowww, it doesnt open ??
<shadowww> it appears in tray, check there :p
<wilhart_> shadowww, oo there:D
<hplc> squid and squid3 aint same install?
<digitalfiz> im getting this error trying to start compiz manually: GLib:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.27.2/glib/gmain.c:2180:g_main_dispatch: assertion failed: (source)
<sanguisleft> was the default apache user in ubuntu
<sanguisleft> ?
<Guest27231> no help with hp m2410 scanning?
<raddad> How do I fix this:  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<shadowww> sanguisleft, www-data afaik
<shadowww> raddad, you have this entry two times in your sources.list, just remove one of them
<hplc> seems this support chan closes 20:00 gmt+1 :p
<sam-_-> raddad, i sent you a pm about this a while ago
<shadowww> hplc, squid is metapackage (if squid 4 will be out, ones with "squid" package installed will get upgraded"
<shadowww> ones who installed squid3 will never get upgraded to any newer (if ever) versions
<raddad> I'll check again, haven't found a dupe yet.
<hplc> so i can edit squid.conf or squid3.conf, either is fine, no difference?
<raddad> yes sam, I just found it, thank you.
<rakhi> hi
<wilhart_> shadowww, i dont like that,too little options
<shadowww> wilhart, what exactly do you miss?
<shadowww> hplc, check if one is symlink to another, that might be a possibility
<wilhart_> shadowww, just dont like it
<rakhi> why
<wilhart_> shadowww, can you recomend any other?
<shadowww> wilhart_, um, Google Reader, that's what I use :3
<crawler> Guest, have a look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<sam-_-> wilhart_, why don't you use an online rss service?
<herghost> I have a .ppt file that opens with OOO Presentation.  In order to open it from the CLI do I first need to call OOO Presentation or is there another way?
<crawler> Guest27231: see my message above
<wilhart_> googlereaderm
<Jeruvy> Can I upgrade grub from grub to grub2?  Should I?
<karthick87> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sam-_-> jeruvy, yes you can but why would you if grub works
<Guest27231> thks looking
<Jeruvy> sam-_-: I didn't say that did I :)
<sam-_-> Jeruvy, so what is the prob. with grub?
<hplc> ls -l doesnt seem to reveal any links present
<wilhart_> shadowww, so how do i get it? it's online service?
<shadowww> wilhart_, just go to http://reader.google.com
<Jeruvy> sam-_-: well I can fix the problem, I just don't want it to reoccur every time my kernel updates.  I see that grub2 shouldn't suffer the same problem (not detecting hdd due to UUID, even tho its valid works, etc.)
<dan2> is there a way to disable a video 4 linux device?
<Jeruvy> sam-_-: plus many folks say you shouldn't edit menu.lst, but I had to to permanently fix the problem.
<shadowww> dan2, Alt+F2 -> gstreamer-properties, if I get what you mean.
<dan2> shadowww, no, I actually want to disable my local notebook's webcam
<shadowww> dan2, don't you have Fn+F6 (or similar) key combo on your notebook to do that?
<Alarm> hello, i use firefox 3.6.13 on ubuntu 10.10 . i have two small problems.
<dan2> let me see
<Alarm> when i right click on an image and press on "save image as" no save location window appears
<Alarm>  i have to open the jpg on a seperate window, and press ctrl+s to save it
<Alarm> anyone having this issue
<anton__> and?
<dan2> shadowww, no
<anton__> Folder Download
<crawler> dan2 i think you can be able to blacklist the driver for the webcam somehow
<SuspectZero> is it possible to use the latest version of gparted on a live cd?
<SuspectZero> on a live 10.04 ubuntu cd*
<jrib> dan2: yes, blacklisting the driver would be one way
<dan2> crawler, ya, it would blacklist all the usb webcams then
<Freud> i have created a ubuntu usb boot disk using the website (server edition) but the pc won't boot from it. I created a USB DOS bootdisk, and that one works fine
<Freud> how can I create a good USB Ubuntu boot disk in order to install ubuntu?
<crawler> dan2 a piece of electrical tape over the lens ;-)
<wilhart_> wilhartflaksdlfkfdkfjkdsjadkjkd
<wilhart_> sorry, i dont like google reader :D
<ActionParsnip> Freud: download the CD live ISO, use unebootin in either OS and point it to the ISO after you MD5 test it
<SuspectZero> is it possible to use the latest version of gparted on a live cd of ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: sure, run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gparted and it will uprade from the repos
<wilhart_> anyone have an idea for rss reader?
<miniuser> SuspectZero, is it a rw-cd, or one-write-might-fail-cd?
<Pici> wilhart_: liferea?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: --reinstall isn't necessary there
<sam-_-> wilhart_, be more specific. what features etc.
<SuspectZero> miniuser: one write that i got in the mail
<ActionParsnip> wilhart_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-rss-readers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> jrib: it will upgrade ONLY gparted from the repo
<SuspectZero> thanks ActionParsnip , i;'ll try it now
<jrib> ActionParsnip: right, but it will do that without the "--reinstall"
<SuspectZero> also sorry for the whois, pressed the wrong button >_>
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it will do with --reinstall too, just pointing out it's not needed (to save keystrokes)
<hplc> i dont get it, if i "sudo /etc/init.d/squid3 stop" the proxy goes down for sure, but squid3.conf is invalid / misconfigured, so i gotta be reading from squid.conf (with the correct settings", does the "3" doesnt mean anything??
<ActionParsnip> jrib: so if there is a newer version on the repo and you run: sudo apt-get install gparted    you wont be told it's already installed?
<Freud> ActionParsnip: Can I use the 10.10 server iso or do i need the desktop? DOes it even matter?
<Freud> ( I want to install it as a server)
<jrib> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> Freud: do you want a desktop GUI with a mouse pointer etc/
<ActionParsnip> jrib: I see, consider me educated :)
<E_MAN> hi
<Freud> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> Freud: if you are happy to use CLI for everything, use server. There is no X server in the server
<Freud> yeah, it's gonna be CLI
<m4xx> how do you add the "extract here" to the right click menu in gnone?
<crawler> dan2 does the BIOS have settings for webcam?  what model netbook?
<ActionParsnip> dan2: lsusb will help identify the device
<wilhart_> is there a way in taskbar to remove text from menu list ?
<agentgasmask> Hi all, I'm looking for a good guide on what to do in the event of a drive failure in a RAID 5 system.
<dan2> crawler, no
<dan2> ActionParsnip, k
<ActionParsnip> wilhart_: if you remove unused kernels, it will be removed from grub's config
<wilhart_> ActionParsnip, ?
<flodine> hey guys ive been on fedora for years now thinking of coming over to ubuntu,but is unity the desktop of ubuntu and not gnome
<wilhart_> i have my taskbar and icons+text on open programs i want that text disabled just to show icons
<dexi> I'm getting authentication failure when i type in my password after SU... it's been a bit since i used ubuntu, i have a feeling im just being dumb about symantics, but i know i have the right password, 100%.
<Spoken> join #ubuntu
<LewisCawte> Hi, where can I find the conf files for my Wireless network configuration?
<edbian> flodine, unity is based on gnome.  It is not used by default except for on netbook edition
<guntbert> !sudo | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guntbert> !root | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> flodine: just usethe desktop OS and  you'll get a standard gnomedesktop
<IdleOne> flodine: ubuntu 10.10 uses gnome, 11.04 will have Unity but you still can boot to the classic gnome desktop.
<ActionParsnip> dexi: use:  sudo -i
<flodine> cool
<sam-_-> anyone else not happy about Unity?
<dexi> im trying to ./jre -------------- and failing miserably
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: i find it clunky
<wedr> i have a problem with sound on my laptop + 10.04. after suspend/hibernate sound is muted and nothing helps, not even a alsa force-reload or restarting pulseaudio
<dexi> thanks though guntbert, ActionParsnip not exactly what im looking for
<ActionParsnip> !java | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, and it sucks my battery dry
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: lxde makes batterys last longer
<brontoeee> sam-_-, i cant even understand the point of it, the lesser point is to use something like that for desktop even
<guntbert> dexi: what are you trying to do? the root account itself is disabled in ubuntu
<roy_1> hi! i'm trying to use ubuntu and solaris 11 on the same pc, but neitheir's bootloader is able to recognize the other. help pls
<SuspectZero> ActionParsnip: it didnt work :( i still have version 0.4-5 (iirc)
<SuspectZero> ActionParsnip: and the latest one is 0.7.0-4
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: are you connected to the web?
<wilhart_> help, there's no space in my taskbar to get into properties
<roy_1> sol is using grub legacy and zfs and ubuntu 10 grub 2 +ext4
<SuspectZero> .... wouldnt i need to be to access irc?
<wilhart_> is there a button how to open it
<SuperPaco69> hello can any one tell me how to add a user to an exiting group???
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: you could have multiple computers
<dexi> guntbert, yeah i knew as much, just forgot that SU and sudo worked differently... im just trying to get JDK installed
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: so yes you would but you could ave 400 other systems
<agentgasmask> Hi all, I'm looking for a good guide on what to do in the event of a drive failure in a RAID 5 system. I'm working with mdadm. Any help is much appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: don't get smart
<jrib> SuperPaco69: adduser USER GROUP
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: if you run: sudo apt-get update    first, it should update apt's knowledge of packages
<SuperPaco69> and what is the sintx jrib ???
<SuperPaco69> I cant jrib
<jrib> SuperPaco69: that is the syntax...
<jrib> SuperPaco69: why can't you?
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: or you may need a PPA to get the newer if it isn't on the official repo
<SuspectZero> ActionParsnip: srry i wasnt trying to be smart or funny, that was a legimate question cause i didnt think about having other computers
<si4re> hello all im newbe  can you explan me how to join freebsd chanell? thanks
<SuperPaco69> jrib,  how would you add a user name antonio to a group name sales??
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<guntbert> dexi: that should be possible  just with sudo ./jre..., if you *really* need a complete root shell use sudo -i (like has been said before) and there enter the command you want
<dexi> guntbert, ActionParsnip, thanks for the help... i kicked myself in the right direction and found the package in the repos
<jrib> SuperPaco69: sudo adduser antonio sales
<DerSeppel> Hi there! I just upgraded a machine from 10.04 to 10.04.1 an I can't login via ssh anymore. The session freezes just after authentication. Can you guys gibe me a hint?
<SuspectZero> yep i ran apt-get update, kk i'll try the ppa and i just remembered i might be able to do it through svn as well (get the src then compile)
<EsbenJacobSloth> Is it possible to remove installed packages on an installed system from a live CD?
<SuspectZero> thanks for the suggestions
<guntbert> dexi: much better :-)
<jrib> EsbenJacobSloth: yeah, you can chroot
<epaphus> Hello, what is the most popular html editor in linux ??
<jrib> !best | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ajeesh> Hi
<SuperPaco69> jrib, it does not let me
<speakman> How do I activate remote X TCP connections in Maverick?
<jrib> epaphus: ask bestbot and try http://popcon.ubuntu.com too
<dexi> guntbert, all this just to test the minecraft client on linux :O
<si4re> quit
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: the most popular doesn't make it any better, you may find most hardcore guys use vim
<jrib> SuperPaco69: you have to tell me the output you got from the command.  "it does not let me" means nothing to me
<ajeesh> NetBeans IDE
<SuperPaco69> I got it thanks jrib !!!
<SuperPaco69> a lot!!!
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: theres bluefish
<jrib> SuperPaco69: no problem
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, sorry i meant suggestions for a WYIWYG editor for html
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: bluefish iswysiwyg
<gopper> what happened to audacious? It used to look like xmms and now it's a bit (totally) different. What should I do?
<guntbert> DerSeppel: is the machine really remote or can you access it locally too?
<ActionParsnip> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<Alagos> Good night. How can I load my second OS from other hard disk? What shall I do with grub config?
<Redcoil> Greetings
<Redcoil> Ubuntu works :D
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604
<DerSeppel> guntbert: The machine is remote
<Redcoil> Now, however
<Redcoil> I've a question...
<gopper> Yes, I know xmms is no longer being developed, that's why I moved to audacious. And it looked exactly the same, though the new look has nothing to do with the previous one. I want the previous one.
<ActionParsnip> Alagos: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Alagos> ActionParsnip: Thank's!
<IdleOne> Redcoil: ask and try not to use the enter key as punctuation, it adds scroll to the channel.
<ActionParsnip> Alagos: may just make it be found
<Redcoil> I can't click 'next' on the install app screen where it asks me to enter my name, the computer's name, username, password etc.
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: use ONLY lowercase letters in your username
<guntbert> DerSeppel: "the session freezes after login ... " -- that might be caused by a not working DNS resolution
<Redcoil> Wow, thanks. They oughta mention that.
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: its a known bug
<stygian> more like adds crlfs to the channel ;p
<DerSeppel> guntbert: the strange thing is. I can still connect via SCP. WinSCP is even able to open an terminal session. A real SSH session via Putty or any other programm is impossible
<jeremyA> Does anyone here run CyberPower's Linux version of powerpanel on ubuntu 10.10?  it runs okay for me on 10.04, but I get a segfault on 10.04.
<Alagos> ActionParsnip: I was wrong, sudo update-grub was enough for me) It wasn't work with XP and Ubuntu, but works with Ubuntu and W7
<wilhart_> omg, i lost my taskbar i put autohide on and now it doesnt come from there
<wilhart_> how do i get it back
<guntbert> DerSeppel: I suggest you have a look at /var/log/syslog -- are there any errors/warnings?
<fabiobik> hello guys
<robika> hello guys
<Redcoil> Hi
<robika> whats up?
<ActionParsnip> Alagos: thats all i know of grub2 dude
<fabiobik> im running a ubuntu server 10.10
<speakman> How do I enable remote X connetions in Maverick?
<fabiobik> ive installed apacha mysql and phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> wilhart_: i can give a command to reset panel to defaults...
<Alagos> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your help
<fabiobik> from phpyadmin i can see
<ActionParsnip> speakman: install openssh-server     X forwarding is default
<wilhart_> ActionParsnip, ok tnx
<fabiobik> but i cant conect using 3306
<fabiobik> port
<fabiobik> how can i check witch port mysql are running
<guntbert> wilhart: did you move the mouse pointer to the top of the screen (in the middle)?
<speakman> ActionParsnip: I know, but I'd like direct connection
<DerSeppel> guntbert: nope. no warnings
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | wilhart_
<ubottu> wilhart_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fabiobik> how can i check witch port mysql are running
<speakman> ActionParsnip: i.e. make X listen on TCP connections
<fabiobik> hello
<StrangeCharm> is there a passwords and/or encryption keys manager which has many of the features of seahorse, but also integrates with firefox, to remember and supply web passwords?
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: try: netstat -a | grep -i sql
<fabiobik> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     ESCUTANDO     7863     /var/run/mysqld/mysq
<ajeesh> Hi Iam having an issue with Kmail in Fedora13 : error message is " Starting Akonadi Server "
<guntbert> DerSeppel: strange, try from the winscp session: ssh localhost    (not as fix but to help diagnose :-))
<fabiobik> are runing on port 7863?
<ajeesh> iam using Fedora 13
<guntbert> ajeesh: this is the *ubuntu* support channel :-)
<gopper> How do I activate the Winamp-like interface in audacious? It is currently using the GTK interface by default.
<ajeesh> oo sorry
<ajeesh> thanks
<fabiobik> how can i check witch port mysql are running
<jeremyA> fabiobik:  sudo netstat -a | grep -i mysql
<jeremyA> fabiobik:  also, sudo netstat -nap | grep -i mysql
<celestial> hi everyone i need a little help i can seem to get my atheros ar9285 wireless adaper to work in ubuntu 10.10 x64 any help or ideas would be much appriciated
<ActionParsnip> celestial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<crawler> gopper, see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604308
<lotec> i have a ?
<lotec> looking at this web page
<lotec> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Setting-Up-a-Central-Syslog-Server-44063.shtml
<lotec> setting up a log server for ubuntu,  i do not see /etc/init.d/sysklogd
<lotec> nor is there /etc/sysconfig/syslog
<lotec> using ubuntu 10.4
<celestial> thanks actionparship ill give those a shot
<guntbert> !enter | lotec
<ubottu> lotec: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crawler> !repeat | lotec
<ubottu> lotec: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sam-_-> lotec, ubuntu uses rsyslog http://www.rsyslog.com/
<EsbenJacobSloth> How can I remove installed packages on an installed system from a live CD? chroot the package manager to the filesystem?
<guntbert> crawler: he didn't repeat, did he?
<lotec> sam, yea i seen that, ill have to look for a config for that
<ActionParsnip> EsbenJacobSloth: if you chroot you can use apt-get and dpkg to remove apps
<crawler> peat, preemptive
<sam-_-> lotec, they are in /etc/rsyslog*
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I start a bash process in, say, tty9?
<lotec> sam-_- : i dont know why that web page is saying it is using sysklogd though, or what it says use sysconfig/syslog
<EsbenJacobSloth> ActionParsnip, thanks, where should I chroot to?
<sam-_-> lotec, the article is from 07 that is why :-)
<EsbenJacobSloth> Google only ever tells me how to do smart things, never how to fix the stupid things I
<EsbenJacobSloth> \ve dpne
<EsbenJacobSloth> done
<lotec> how do i find out if there is a pkg PHP-Syslog-NG for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | EsbenJacobSloth
<ubottu> EsbenJacobSloth: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sam-_-> an_ony_moose, sudo /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty9
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks sam-_-
<Alagos> what means key combination alt+ret?
<celestial> does anyone know if the xradeon drivers support a ati mobility radeon hd 5870 i really dont want to use the propritary drivers if it can be helped and i dont know what chipset it is to tell from the documentation on x.org
<stygian_> alt+return i imagine. return is enter
<Alagos> stygian_: Thank you
<Redcoil> Hm, would MUDders recommend KildClient?
<Jonta> recommended imageviewer that caches upcoming images ?
<sam-_-> celestial, they do but they are not good yet
<guntbert> !away > drspeedo|away
<ubottu> drspeedo|away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: there are many imageviewers, none are "reccommended" specifically
<celestial> so you reccomend me using the propritary ati driver for a lil while then or do you think it really matters?
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: I know. But it seems that many do not cache images in RAM in advance
<sam-_-> celestial, for now you will probably be happier with the proprietary ones.
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: if you have thousands of large images, that would be a really bad call
<sam-_-> celestial, basically the differences are in power management and 3d acceleration
<ActionParsnip> !viewer
<DerSeppel> guntbert: ssh localhost doesnt really work, since i dont have the keyfiles installed for that ... i'm only allowing public key auth
<celestial> all right thanks for the help i was just wondering because i always have problems with the proprotary ones and compiz for some weird reason
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/04/8-image-viewers-for-ubuntu.html
<mkultra> is there a way to clear stored passphrases to encrypted devices without logging out?
<guntbert> DerSeppel: well for a test: just allow password login shortly
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: I didn't mean "caching them all at once" (: a set number, or an amount of RAM would do nicely
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: that link is all i can suggest personally, maybe others can chip in
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: I'd say give them all a whirl, see which you like
<delocated> I droped my nm-manger ability. What am I looking for to set managed?
<mkultra> my dad says my family is not photogenic enough to warrant a digital camera
<delocated> I did it on my 1010 just lost it on 904
<guntbert> !ot | mkultra
<ubottu> mkultra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jonta> delocated: sudo nm-applet?
<delocated> No
<mkultra> so i have little need for advanced image viewers ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: no need for sudo, and gui apps shouldnt be ran with sudo, use gksudo
<delocated> The something=managed setting in somefile
<Jonta> mkultra: Is your family the only thing you can photograph?
<bubuzzz> how can i manage the session from the cli ?
<ActionParsnip> bubuzzz: what part of the session?
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: Hm, I run awesome. Haven't really tried without.
<Jonta> *tries*
<bubuzzz> like startup application, script ...
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: awesome isnt supported here
<gimix_> Hi, I want  to search process by user follow this command  ps -ax -u=apache | grep -i httpd | awk '{print $1 $2 $11}'
<Jonta> Hey there. It works indeed.
<guntbert> !serverguide | bubuzzz
<ubottu> bubuzzz: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<gimix_> but it did not run
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: I know. Just thought there might be a connection
<outoftime> hi all -- I've had to hand-compile my kernel (from apt-get source) to apply a patch for detecting my netbook's battery. but Software Update wants to replace it with the distro kernel. what's the best way for me to exclude the kernel from Software Update? even better, is there any way to exclude the current kernel version, but allow it to suggest installation of newer versions in the future?
<bubuzzz> guntbert, ok
<gimix_> any help?
<mkultra> outoftime, you're in luck. theere is a way!
<DerSeppel> guntbert: problem is, i cant really edit the sshd_config using the scp terminal
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: gui apps being ran with sudo will garbage the ownership of ~/.ICEauthority
<outoftime> mkultra: exciting news!
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: Hang on. Googling to keep up
<celestial> sam do you know which page to look at to see what parts of the card are supported and not supported yet?
<ActionParsnip> gimix_: i suggest you only use up to the grep part (remove the awk), see if it outputs something
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | Jonta
<ubottu> Jonta: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jonta> Thanks
<mkultra> outoftime, check out the aptitude manual. it's in the forbid-version topic
<outoftime> mkultra: very helpful -- thank you!
<mkultra> :)
<DerSeppel> guntbert: i'm just wondering what might've change during the upgrade. according to apt, only the kernel has been updated
<dwarder> woohoo got my printer working under linux  yeah :)
<guntbert> DerSeppel: no idea about that, I'd guess it was merely coincidence :-)
<Ascavasaion> I am getting a Grub 17 error.  Can anyone help me please?
<soreau> I have removed the notification area and want to use the standalone volume control for gnome-panel but I cant recall the name of it at the moment. Can anyone say what package provides the standalone volume control for gnome-panel or what the name of it is?
<Ascavasaion> title Linux (on /dev/sda2)
<Ascavasaion> <Ascavasaion> root (hd0,1)
<Ascavasaion> <Ascavasaion> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 ro  vga=normal
<DerSeppel> guntbert: so, any hint where to dig for more information? auth.log doenst seem to contain any useful info
<ActionParsnip> soreau: press ALT+F2 and run: gnome-volume-applet (I think it's that, type slowly and watch the suggested commands for clues)
<purpzey> Anyone around have experience with using a Logitech remote and Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: what does it do?
<guntbert> DerSeppel: I said what I would do in such a situation: try to narrow it down by excluding potential reasons (therefore the ssh localhost idea)
<Jonta> I think you'd be better off just posing your question purpzey
<brontoeee> http://imagebin.org/127924 - how to fix the missing menu?
<Jonta> brontoeee: What menu?
<Jonta> Do you mean the whole menubar?
<purpzey> I am trying to get up a Logitech Harmony 700. I followed a Howto. Ubuntu seems to be communicating with the remote, but I can't seem to figure out how to actually program it.
<brontoeee> JonathanD, yes
<brontoeee> Jonz
<Jonta> Hehe
<Jonta> Try again ^^
<brontoeee> Jonta, yes
<mainmind> looking for help installing slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.3 on Ubuntu 10.04: chown reports invalid user "slapdopenldap"
<Jonta> brontoeee: Hang on
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: have you installed lirc
<Jonta> brontoeee: Found this http://forum.audacityteam.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=33569
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: No, I've never even seen anything about that in the Howto...is there a newer Howto you know of, or guide?
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=86191
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: K, thanks...will check it out...:)
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: Logitech refuse to support Linux. Suprised you even bought it
<wilhart_> anything nice new stuff for ubuntu
<wilhart_> xbmc rocks!
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: I have a dual-boot desktop, but I haven't booted into windows in months...and when I did it wasn't happy to have been neglected.
<wilhart_> some new taskbar or so ?
<Jonta> purpzey: Why still keep it? (:
<purpzey> Jonta: B/C some obstinate companies still don't support linux...
<xiamx> I created a new JFS partition that I want to mount as /home, what should I to transfer the files without changing their owner,group and mode
<DerSeppel> guntbert: thanks so far ... i'll try to narrow it down first ....
<xiamx> *what should I do to transfer the files without changing their owner,group and mode
<Jonta> purpzey: "Open standards? What on earth do we need _them_ for?"
<guntbert> DerSeppel: Good luck :-)
<wilhart_> nothing new ok
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: installing lirc is your first step, then run: lsusb   to get the ID of the receiver and find guides
<Jonta> wilhart_: What sort of "new stuff" are you looking for?
<wilhart_> Jonta, hmm like enhancements for desktop
<Jonta> wilhart_: Sort of difficult to say without knowing what you already have
<wilhart_> Jonta, cairo-dock stuf
<wilhart_> Jonta, like themes and so
<Jonta> Ah, an eye-candy-guy eh?
<mainmind> having trouble installing slapd on 10.04: post-install script exiting with condition 1 due to trying to chown to the user "slapdopenldap", which doesn't exist
<wilhart_> yes:D
<Jonta> Come over to the awesome side wilhart_, we've got cookies... ^^
<wilhart_> i hate cookies
<Jonta> We've got brownies as well
<Jonta> Well, you're already familiar with sites like http://gnome-look.org/ I take it?
<wad> Hi folks. Okay, so I've now seen TWO Ubuntu boxen toasted by an upgrade. My son did an update on his netbook, which resulted in a purple-screen-of-death. We reformatted and reinstalled. Just now my co-worker did a dist-upgrade to v 10.10, same effect. We're trying to recover it now.
<m4xx> ntpdate keeps failing, i've verified that port 123 is unblocked and i am able to ping the ntp servers
<wad>  Boot to install disk, mount the drive, and /var/log/messages is clean. What is going on?!?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: It's not gnome-volume-*, gnome-audio-* or gnome-sound-* for anything that's installed
<m4xx> yet it keeps returning no server suitable for synchronization found
<soreau> ISTR having to install a package before being able to use the standalone volume control for gnome-panel
<goltoof> wad,  just fyi there is no official "purple" SOD in ubuntu... it's a different color for everybody  ;)
<DeezeNuts> Hello, i'm looking for a command to display the contents of my hard drive, (which is not showing up in ubuntu) into a specific directory. I believe the command lash was used?
<DeezeNuts> -l lash?
<Jonta> DeezeNuts: More like lash -l if something along those lines
<DeezeNuts> Yea Jonta
<DeezeNuts> It was -L
<DeezeNuts> but i forgot the rest of the command
<Jonta> DeezeNuts: I just know of GUI ones like KDirStat atm
<soreau> Alright, let's try something simpler. What is the name of the gnome mixer applet to see controls for all inputs/outputs? similar to alsamixer but the gui version
<wad> goltoof, well, it's a screen the same color as the background that you get with a login screen. Purple by default, that I've seen.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: hmm, not sure then. in lxde its a simply an option on the panel :)
<DeezeNuts> But how would i go about mounting my HD or if its already mounted, to display the contents of it in my folder
<goodtime> .maddshark.com
<ActionParsnip> DeezeNuts: you mount partitions, not drives
<DeezeNuts> yea
<goltoof> wad:  not saying it isn't common.. i've only had to deal with a green SOD
<DeezeNuts> I just want to access my information from my hD
<Jonta> soreau: mixer-applet?
<ActionParsnip> DeezeNuts: you can see currently mounted stuff with: mount
<DeezeNuts> k
<goltoof> wad:  what are  you expecting to see in /var/log/messages  ?
<soreau> Jonta: That is not a valid binary name in any package
<bahhumbuggg> Hi, I seem to have my external hard disk drive screw up whenever I perform move / copy / compress actions. I have pasted my dmseg | tail here, anyone got any idea what's going on ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/543815/
<Jonta> soreau: sound monitor?
<wad> goltoof, I don't know, something that will give us a hint on what's cause the computer to just sit there and not do anything?
<wad> goltoof, my co-worker just booted to recovery mode, and was able to log in, so we're thinking it's an xorg.conf issue.
<wad> The update hosed the graphics settings, maybe?
<goltoof> wad:  you're trying to recover the current install? or working with new install?
<wad> goltoof, right now I'm just checking to see if these two events that I've personally witnessed are common, or if I'm just hugely lucky to have seen them.
<goltoof> wad:  in my experience, but most people seem have no problems with it, it's better to do a fresh reinstall than upgrade
<goltoof> wad:  i hang out here often, doesn't sound so common  :)
<wad> okay. I must be special.
<simen> okey, i got a serious problem!
<simen> ned some help please
<bahhumbuggg> Anyone? :(
<goltoof> wad:  your computer maybe, you i'm not so sure about
<frxstrem> !ask | simen
<ubottu> simen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simen> My grub is suddenly away from the boot screen
<brontoeee> Jonta, removing appmenu-gtk seems to be the trick, thanks
<Jonta> brontoeee: ^^
<goltoof> wad:  but yeah rather than pin down the cause of a bad upgrade, i'd just backup and reinstall
<ska> I can't update on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ska> Bzip2 format
<wad> goltoof, that's what we did with my son's netbook. We'll do it with this other machine here at work too.
<goltoof> wad:   coolio
<wad> I'm terrified to update now.
<zvacet> ska: try switch to main
<simen> My grub is suddenly away from the boot screen!
<ska> zvacet: which is main?
<goltoof> wad:  you're reffering to upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<goltoof> wad:  that caused this?
<Jonta> simen: Patience
<wad> goltoof, my son's netbook was just a normal update. This box at work was a dist upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10.
<wad> Both cases caused the identical same problem: purple screen, computer frozen.
<goltoof> wad:  never had problems with common updates before :/
<wad> Ah, here at work he removed xorg.conf and rebooted, and that solved it.
<zvacet> ska : ubuntu software center>source repositories>change your locale to main reload and try again
<simen> My grub is suddenly away from the boot screen!
<goltoof> wad: usually indicates he changed something important that wigged out the update
<ska> zvacet: sorry, no gui.. only cli
<simen> after
<frxstrem> !repeat | simen
<ubottu> simen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jonta> simen: http://web.archive.org/web/20060227053407/http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<ska> zvacet: I can edit /etc/apt/source.list directly though.
<simen> thanks
<wad> simen: You mean that th grub menu is showing up on the other monitor?
<realubot> Is there any way two switch easily between monitors when having an external monitor connected? I can switch between the monitors using the mouse but is there any keyboard shortcut?
<wad> simen: Or that it isn't showing up at all?
<Jonta> simen: Sure. Googled "grub disappeared"
<terriblebanter> There is keyboard shortcuts
<traceto> Whats the best desktop recording software in Ubuntu? I have tried gtk-recordmydesktop but when i play the captured video it's to fast...
<simen> not showing up at all...
<frxstrem> wad: (I'm a friend of simen) his computer does not show GRUB, instead it boots directly into Windows
<DeezeNuts> I'm trying to mount this /dev/sdb1 partition to a folder
<CarlFK> System, Prefs, Power, Battery has "Dim display when idle" - what defines idle? I want to change it to 5 min
<DeezeNuts> dont know how
<wad> simen: Ah, that's an easy fix. Just reinstall grub. Follow the instructions.
<jrib> realubot: if you used a nice window manager like xmonad... but with compiz I have no idea (check the shortcut settings in ccsm maybe)
<sanguisleft> traceto: sounds more like a setting issue then a poor software issue
<jef91> Anyone know what package the ubuntu alternative installer is contained in?
<zvacet> ska : so edit source list and in every line remove us from us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<simen> yeah yhanks a lot man:P see ya guys
<pngl> Hi, what is the best way to incrust subtitles onto an avi files (to burn it on a dvd later)?
<zvacet> ska : so it will be archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<realubot> jrib: ccsm? I use Ubuntus default WM.
<ska> zvacet: I did, but still error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US
<jrib> realubot: ubuntu's default wm is compiz
<traceto> sanguisleft: I don't know realy but i think it has someting with the fps settings to do...
<jrib> !ccsm | realubot
<ubottu> realubot: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Jonta> pngl: Possible for you to package in Matroska?
<tylorlavoie> hi, how do you copy a copyrighted DVD?
<ska> Maybe is the Translation-en_US part that is bad
<Jonta> tylorlavoie: Depends
<jrib> !dvd | tylorlavoie
<ubottu> tylorlavoie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zvacet> ska : it is just translation package as you see nothing big but yes iritating
<pngl> Jonta: I don't know, matroska is some kind of wrapper right? I think I need mp2 output.
<Jonta> pngl: avi is also a wrapper
<Jonta> An old clunky thing by M$
<Jonta> But yes, more widely supported
<realubot> jrib: Well, I can't use Compiz at my laptop.
<frxstrem> tylorlavoie: you might want to check out Handbrake: http://handbrake.fr/
<pngl> Jonta: no, not avi format. mp2 encoding, so dvd players can read it.
<realubot> jrib: netbook, I mean.
<jrib> realubot: ah so you are using metacity?
<realubot> jrib: Yes, think I use metacity.
<pngl> any ideas anyone?
<simen> a last question: why are netbook edition lagging so much on a average computer? because of the specs?
<DeezeNuts> I'm trying to access my Windows partition from ubuntu but It won't let me. Any help?
<jrib> realubot: ah I have no clue how metacity handles multiple monitors
<Jonta> DeezeNuts: Filesystems?
<realubot> jrib: Well, thanks anyway.
<DeezeNuts> I need to mount or find /dev/sdb1
<DeezeNuts> that is there my partition is
<DeezeNuts> someone told me it was already mounted
<DeezeNuts> and that i needed to display the contents of it
<sanguisleft> traceto: it may be skipping frames to save space
<zvacet> DeezeNuts : can you see it under places?
<DeezeNuts> Nope
<pitoow> realubot, you think? metacity is the default windows manager . if you dont change anything, you are using it
<sanguisleft> check the compression settings
<DeezeNuts> It's not there
<DeezeNuts> I had to place it into a specific folder last time
<simen> do you remember whwre?
<sam-_-> !ntfs | DeezeNuts
<ubottu> DeezeNuts: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jrib> realubot: I'm not sure how I would find out if I were in your shoes.  I suppose I'd explore gconf and then poke around metacity's source for some hints if gconf wasn't fruitful
<goltoof> +-+
<realubot> jrib: Ops, it was simpler than I thought. I can choose a window on an external monitor using the Alt+Tab then I switch using the keyboard..
<Jonta> woot
<jrib> realubot: cool
<realubot> pitoow: Well, I do use metacity then. :)
<ska> Maybe I need to import some GPG keys?
<pitoow> realubot, hehe
<simen> a last question, why are netbook edition lagging so much on a average computer? because of the specs?
<realubot> simen: Sorry, I didn't get your problem. I am using a netbook. What lagging are you talking about?
<frxstrem> simen: what do you mean by "average computer"?
<Jonta> realubot: On a desktop-computer
<n2diy_> how can I list my daemons?
<Jonta> n2diy_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/arch-linux/74408-how-see-running-daemons.html ?
<realubot> Jonta: Ok.
<n2diy_> Jenta, tnks
<Jonta> n2diy_: Googles "list running daemons" btw
<simen> realubot: My computer is a average one, not so spesial, but when im starting the netbook edition, and starting a program, my mouse is lagging so much...
<Jonta> *Googled
<Homefront_Office> has anyone tryed running vmware with xpmc om a p4? if so how was the performance?
<Homefront_Office> Think its time for a upgrade :(
<v3nd3tta``> Bodsda: hey what's about ##linuxmint ? why is it even there / has no topic refering to spotchat?
<ska> et:15 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Translation-en_US
<ska> 93% [12 Release gpgv 4794] [4 Translation-en_US
<stygian_> p4 is rather old. and old pentiums arent so hot ;\
<realubot> simen: Ok, just wondering. I thought you were using a netbook and then I could check my own for the same problem. But I was wrong. Forget about it. Sorry.
<Jonta> Damn, I'
<Jonta> ve had the same problem
<stygian_> amds from that era seem quite a bit faster to me
<Jonta> Trying to find something about it, but to no avail
<Jonta> I know I read somewhere that they recommended not using UNE on a desktop
<Jonta> Can't remember the reason though, nor where
<simen> realubot: Differance between my pc and a netbook? it is big?
<simen> *is it
<Ascavasaion> Gparted will not allow me to delete my /dev/sda1 (swap partition).  I have tried swapoff -a and swapoff -a /dev/sda1 and swapoff -a  Any advice?
<EvilPhoenix> is there any good GUI tools for managing bind?
<ska> I still can't aptitude update, not sure why..
<m4xx> i've installed ubuntu server 10.04 then installed gnome-core. how can i add "extract here" to the right click menu? I thought it would be included with archive manager or file-roller but neither did the trick
<m4xx> evil check out snyptic do a search for gadmin
<m4xx> there are a few different gui daemon admin tools
<Homefront_Office> stygian_, thinks im putting together a new media ceter and I should have started with a 64bit system but I did not.. and now I have 800 into my system and wow its so slugish its not even funny... well lets set off the wife some more :) will get flamed for this one lol
<stygian_> i said 'amds from that era'.. meaning not necessarily 64 bit
<stygian_> i dont find 64bits all that fantastic
<Diverdude> I have a plot saved in eps format by matlab. The file is good, but the problem it has way to arge margin, so i need to crop it. What is the easiest way of doing such a crop? It should just crop to minimum boundingbox. I there a command for this?
<stygian_> I've just never been impressed with pentium 4's (or pentium 3's)
<m4xx> really? no one?
<Homefront_Office> stygian_, I my self dont no anything about amd so with that said what chip would work the best and I will find a board to fit it...?
<stygian_> theres nothing really to know, you choose a chip and find a motherboard that fits it
<goltoof> m4xx:  keep in mind that server is stripped of most functionality outside of working as a server. a lot of people install desktop then lamp
<stygian_> theyre x86 and/or x86-64 compatible just like pentiums
<stygian_> i dont know what xpmc is but any kind of virtual machine stuff is going to require a pretty powerful cpu
<everton> ms are you in the chat man
<stygian_> (and fwiw, my grandmothers 32-bit amd sempron, 5 or 6 years old, runs ubuntu 10.10 full of gnome pretty quickly on less than 1gb of ram)
<m4xx> i don't want to have to un-install all of the extras, i'm trying to keep it as minimal as possible, that's why i went with server
<ska> This is a new ubuntu server, maybe my gpg keys are broken..
<cryptmod99> I need compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported for maverick, any ideas?
<stygian_> m4xx, if you dont want to search or use trial-and-error to find out what applications add that menu item, you'll have to figure out how to add it yourself.
<goltoof> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Homefront_Office> stygian_, xbmc is like mythtv thanks I just simpler to setup...  but is a Hog on the pc's thanks again!
<ska> is secring.gpg supposed to be empty?
<ActionParsnip> stygian_: i have desktops like that, not a bad rig at all :)
<stygian_> ActionParsnip, no they arent :)
<bastidrazor> goltoof: most people do not install the desktop on a server.
<m4xx> stygian_ i've searched google. the only thing i found someone mentioning it is file-roller which i've installed. can you give me some better keywords to seach for?
<stygian_> m4xx, unfortunately, no i cannot. i am the type of person who would add it themselves if it were not there. and that means doing all the research as well.. perhaps somebody else will know
<goltoof> bastidrazor: i meant install ubuntu-desktop then lamp.  also i never said "most" i said "a lot" :)
<sam-_-> ska, yes it can be empty
<tripelb> hello. I have a question about something that's really important to me and I want to know if there is something I can install to fix it up so I can read my screen more easily. What I found: I can read small print much more easily and with moer relaxation on windows than on Ubuntu. -- What's going on? Why is this?  -- Thanks.
<goltoof> who knows what most people do
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: theres xmag, or compiz has a zoom feature if you use compiz
<goltoof> tripelb:  try changing your accessibility settings
<goltoof> tripelb: er,  Syst> Prefs > Assistive Technologies
<ska> I have no idea why I can't update apt then.. My other server looks similar, but works fine
<sam-_-> tripelb, try a different font or change the rendering settings
<sam-_-> ska, what is the error?
<goltoof> tripelb:  hm, pretty sure there was an option in there to make text larger system-wide ... guess they omitted it ?
<kazoo> I still can't figure out how to install Ubuntu via SSH
<kazoo> I've tried the normal disk and the NETBOOT
<kazoo> but still can't figure it out :(
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, you have completely misunderstood what I have seen in windows and what I asked for. (sorry but it's true)
<m4xx> hah! finally, if anyone is interested "nautilus-actions" does it ;]
<tripelb> I think all of you have.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: instead of all that, try clarifying
<kazoo> can someone please help me.
<sam-_-> m4xx, does what?
<tripelb> I can read the small stuff in windows. I cant read the small stuff in Ubuntu so I have to make it bigger.
<m_> Pick up Everton
<ActionParsnip> kazoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<tucemiux> kazoo, try asking again,  ***all in one line***, if you get no reply try again at another time/day or try the forums
<m4xx> sam-_- adds the missing "extract here" as well as other menu options to the right click menu
<ska> sam-_-: Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US
<ska> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<everton> m_ yep
<rusivi> tripelb: One thing that helps me read small things quickly instead of toggling the zoom I hold the Super Key then use the touchpad scroll wheel to zoom in
<tripelb> AP not "instead of all that" I thought I should alert you that it's different. You may disagree but it's not a rule that I need to be informed of.
<kazoo> I don't even have Ubuntu on my system
<Diverdude> i am trying to install ghostview using sudo apt-get install ghostview but get the following error: Package ghostview is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Diverdude> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Diverdude> is only available from another source
<Diverdude> E: Package ghostview has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> Diverdude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tripelb> rusivi that makes the type bigger right?  I am saying that the small type is clearer in windows.
<ubuntunewbei> how can i install tcl package in ubuntu10.10 help me plz
<ska> Why do I get Translation-en.US on one system and not on th eother?
<stygian_> Diverdude, apt-cache search ghostview .. more than likely 'ghostview' isnt the proper package name
<bastidrazor> !find tcl
<ubottu> Found: python-dictclient, rrdtool-tcl, tcl, tcl-dev, tcl-doc, tcl8.4, tcl8.4-dev, tcl8.4-doc, tcl8.5, tcl8.5-dev (and 85 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tcl&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<tripelb> someone said there was something called "cleartype" that makes the text more clear in windows.
<goltoof> tripelb:  System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts
<clayd> can someone point me in the direction to som documentation explaining server set up for multi host, multi client web servers?  Like laughing squic, or one of the other big hosting groups would use.
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell ubuntunewbei about synaptic
<ubottu> ubuntunewbei, please see my private message
<goltoof> tripelb:  yes, a microsoft owned font to make fonts look better in microsoft windows :P
<rusivi> !server | clayd
<ubottu> clayd: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<clayd> thanks
<tripelb> goltoof are you telling me to go to fonts to make my fonts bigger? That's exactly what I have to do now. I used windows (for a guest) and was amazed that I could read the small text.
<tripelb> goltoof then are there any fonts in ubuntu that I can read small?  this is terrible. I use my large monitor like a small monitor only its' heavier and takes more electricity.
<dekone> tr
<goltoof> tripelb: a font is no different big than it is small, except siez of course, the font you like and can see best is up to you.  it may also be application specific.
<dekone> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-microsoft-core-fonts-in-ubuntu-linux/ would this hep tripelb
<goltoof> tripelb:  ie, different sizes in ff than in gnome
<moreati> tripelb: there are settings in that location for sub-pixl rendering and font smoothing. Have you tried those?
<goltoof> moreati:  his complaint is small fonts, though that may contribute to visibility
<sam-_-> tripelb, see my pm
<moreati> goltoof: I read his complaint to be that the fonts are less readable on Ubuntu at the same size as Windows. Of course DPI differences will make 'same size' a slippery quantity
<goltoof> moreati:  ah
<administ> Somebody opened up port 1197 to anybody on my computer in gufw firewall . Did Ubuntu do that in an update or did I get hacked?
<arnotixe> hi all on ubuntu 10.10 firefox wants to save the pdfs I click on. But I want to open them with evince. Can't find any pdf options in Preferences, either, and the only two options I get when clicking a pdf is "Cancel" or "Save". Suggestions?
<aeon-ltd> arnotixe: in preferences there is a file type handling section
<Rogan_> What might I be missing in my network configuration? Generally it works fine after I set up a static ip and the gateway and dns from the gui. But this time it's just decided not to work, it says connected but I can't even ping locally.
<ActionParsnip> arnotixe: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25685.html
<arnotixe> yep but there is no entry for pdf and I can't seem to be able to add one
<theMalloc> Hi all together.
<goltoof> arnotixe:  is enice the default app to open pdf?
<goltoof> arnotixe:  on the system?
<arnotixe> goltoof, I'll run down and check. Should have thought of that first...
<theMalloc> I use Ubuntu Lucid and have a little problem. Nautilus groups the elements on the side panel into Personal, Devices and Network and I want to change back to usual. Can anyone help me?
<arnotixe> Well doubleclicking the downloaded pdf in the download box just opens pdfs with evince without asking, so I ass-u-me'd evince is default. I'll chekc.
<Redcoil> Evening
<goltoof> arnotixe:  then it is default
<arnotixe> ok maybe I need mozplugger or something then.
<Redcoil> So, I installed Ubuntu on my PPC mac system. The fans are always going at full speed, how can I change that?
<mauri_> im not able to boot un dos image from pendrive using grub2...... help
<lin_frz> Can anyone tell me why Maverick freezes when I close my laptop's lid?
<goltoof> arnotixe:  you need to find the prefs in ff to not save automatically. not sure
<Emerling> mauri you can boot in CD/DVd drive?
<arnotixe> ActionParsnip, goltoof, funny thing is, on my other ubuntu machine (10.4 though) it opens without mozplugger installed.
<ActionParsnip> arnotixe: no idea, I don't use firefox
<Rogan_> lin_frz: Can't tell you why, but I can tell you the same has happened to me with every linux distro ever... I just change the power options to leave everything going when the lid is closed now
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: what browser do you use?
<lin_frz> No, but Lucid used to suspend the laptop, stop the fan, etc... Now, the LED on the lid stays on, and the screen just displays part of the dmesg
<Redcoil> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: chromium daily build and arora
<mauri_> im not able to boot un dos image from pendrive using grub2...... help
<goltoof> arnotixe:  /j #firefox
<julia69> hi
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: which mac?
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip iMac G5, 1.9 GHz (with iSight)
<Emerling> mauri... but you cant boot in live cd into you CD/DVD rom drive
<jdevel> Hey, does anyone have a good amount of experience using VSFTPD and Virtual users on Ubuntu Server?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  Opera guy? or chrome?
<Emerling> ?
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip So yeah, Ubuntu's working but the fans are quite a nuisance
<jdevel> Anyone use VSFTPD with Virtual Users?
<goltoof> !repeat | jdevel
<ubottu> jdevel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: arora and chromium daily for me
<tripelb> does anyone know how to get as clear a font-display as windows has? Is there anyone who cares? Is there anyone over 50?
<Danon> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iMacG5iSight?action=show&redirect=iMacG5revC
<Danon> does anyone know how to display shadows behind the fonts?
<tripelb> OK I see some comments now I didnt before. I'll check those tools. Thank you.
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  hm, never even heard of Arora
<jdevel> Thank you, I have searched and read manuals etc.  This is a more advanced question regarding VSFTPD.  Do you happen to know of any other channels that might me more likely to know?  Like web developer channel etc?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: yeah most people use what makes most noise (firefox) without investigating others
<Faithful> I lost my mixer applet on the panel... anyone know how to get it back?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  yes, i strive to not be most people.. wasn't always the case
<aeon-ltd> Faithful: right click, add to panel
<mainmind> hi. I installed the linux-virtual package, and it says it installs correctly, including the kernel package linux-image-virtual, but it doesn't add any kernel images to /boot or to the grub menu.... thoughts?
<goltoof> jdevel:  /j #vsftpd
<sam-_-> Faithful, it's part of the indicator-applet in 10.10
<Emerling> Faithful, , miniaplication indicators.. (i know how say in english)
<Faithful> sam-_-, yes I have the indicator applet... how to configure it?
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, that doesn't say anything about the fans :/
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, only that the're working, but they work too good, so to speak
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip,  duh
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, nevermind.
<sam-_-> Faithful, i don't know. i don't think you can configure it actually
<jdevel> Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: yep, try reading. Works wonders
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: if apple wee'nt such douchebags, they'd use standard hardware but thet would give mac users choice of some things and Apple don't like that for their users
<Danon> look. I want to know how to display shadows behind the fonts in gnome. Just like this http://i56.tinypic.com/2jebtw3.png And also, someway to shorcut my HD in the desktop.
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: apple likes to have windows on their notebook i believe
<dwarder> with that parallels programm or somehtign
<mauri_> im not able to boot un dos image from pendrive using grub2...... help
<dwarder> they even advertize this ability
<tilted_mind> Does anyone know of any good (free) apps to test for XSS, SQL injection Buffer overflows, etc...?
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, shouldn't "patch -p0 < Downloads/windfarm-pm121.patch " work in theory?
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: ive never had to patch so no idea, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !patch | Redcoil
<ubottu> Redcoil: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<wilhart_> soooo... eyecandy ?!
<covergloobust> Can anyone tell me why Covergloobus has a black background instead of transparent?
<theMalloc> I use Ubuntu Lucid and have a little problem. Nautilus groups the elements on the side panel into Personal, Devices and Network and I want to change back to usual. Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Danon: there is the default option in nautilus to show mounted partitions on the desktop
<goltoof> Danon:  you can right click on any dir and "Make Link" .. not sure about fonts
<thethinker> why does my system think its 11.04?
<goltoof> thethinker:  you're from the future
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: did you install the natty kernel?
<trojan_spike> theMalloc, nautilus / VIEW / reset view to default .. this what your looking to do?
<thethinker> how to check?
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: uname -r    what is output?
<luneth95> hello
<theMalloc> trojan_spike: sadly not.
<trojan_spike> visable colums maybe theMalloc ?
<luneth95> I have a question I was wondering if someone could help me with
<ActionParsnip> ask away luneth95
<thethinker> 2.3.35-23 generic
<theMalloc> trojan_spike: Found a picture of someone who liked the change. There you can see what i mean: http://blogs.gnome.org/awalton/files/2009/01/before-after-255x300.png
<Redcoil> ubottu, well, I'm trying to apply a patch.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luneth95> well I was wondering which ubunto distro to get because I use a lot of different computers and I'm worried about computer specs like ram ect.
<luneth95> I'm new by the way
<thethinker> luneth95: what specs?
<trojan_spike> theMalloc, have you tried removing nautilus?
<luneth95> like I have a really good pc but my school is giving out laptops that are not so good so I was wonderinf if it would still run
<luneth95> like well
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: same here, I have that too in maverick
<goltoof> luneth95:  latest one is 10.10 .. the newer the distro, the better it'll probably work with your system
<maco> luneth95: if theyre made more recently than about 2003, you're fine
<maco> luneth95: ubuntu's minimum ram requirements are 256MB
<thethinker> luneth95: let me find docs
<theMalloc> trojan_spike: I dont understand.
<luneth95> k cool
<Sir_Konrad> What command to reboot alsa?
<maco> Sir_Konrad: sudo alsa force-reload
<trojan_spike> theMalloc, uninstall nautilus , then re-install?
<shcherbak> luneth95: quite limited choice you have: two supported LTS and three (?) supported normal releases.
<luneth95> whats that supposed to mean
<maco> shcherbak: i suspect luneth95 meant ubuntu v kubuntu v xubuntu v lubuntu
<maco> luneth95: LTS get security updates for 3 years on desktop while regular are for 18mo
<thethinker> luneth95: u still there?
<luneth95> yea
<theMalloc> I thought about this, but I think this would also remove gnome-session and ubuntu-desktop...
<shcherbak> maco: ouh, anyway go for hardy
<thethinker> luneth95: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<maco> shcherbak: WHAT?
<maco> shcherbak: no!
<luneth95> I was looking for a free ubuntu release that I could bood it off from a flash drive and still runw well on any computer
<maco> shcherbak: hardy is end of life in 4 months
<stygian_> hardy is 2/3 to eol :o
<stygian_> or more
<stygian_> heh
<shcherbak> maco: sip of coffee, yes sorry.
<goltoof> luneth95:  make a bootable image of ubuntu desktop ... and they're all free
<stygian_> luneth95, booting anything off a flash drive is likely to be slow
<maco> luneth95: go for 10.04 or 10.10 but... keep in mind a lot of computers dont boot from usb
<thethinker> luneth95: you can simply use a thumb drive as the install drive or the ubuntu shop has them
<stygian_> unless you're skilled enough to create a self-populating ramdisk and have lots of free memory
<goltoof> luneth95:  if you're referring to "try before you buy" there's an option to use the system before installing..
<arnotixe> goltoof, ok i did
<thethinker> or wubi
<luneth95> I dont think people get it, I dont plan on buying ANYTHING. simply because I dont have money, as I am a kid and my parents don't plan to spend money for this project of mine, let alone any project
<goltoof> arnotixe:  did what?
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: as long as your PC is from within the last 5 or so years it will be fine
<goltoof> luneth95:  it's all FREE
<goltoof> luneth95:  you couldn't buy ubuntu or most linux distros if you wanted to
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: the apps are free, a small few are paid for but the main ones youo will use are free
<luneth95> any idea how to get ubuntu to boot off usb that has maybe 3 gigs left?
<arnotixe> goltoof, join firefox channel : ) thx
<goltoof> luneth95:  what i meant is try the system out before you install it.. a bootable ubuntu image has the option
<luneth95> whick distro do I use
<stygian_> 3 gigs is pretty small for a system like ubuntu
<thethinker> luneth95: no, i think 4gb is needed
<maco> stygian_: its big enough
<shcherbak> luneth95: good thinking, free is good. for 3 gig ubuntu and xubuntu
<Blue1> luneth95: ass/u/ming there's a bootable system there, trying running grub
<maco> thethinker: i thought the requirement was 2gb
<stygian_> to install ;)
<goltoof> arnotixe:  ah.. yeah, i should know the answer given how much i uuse it
<xangua> !usb | luneth95
<ubottu> luneth95: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<luneth95> I tried with puppy linux but I couldnt get it to connect fo the wifi
<stygian_> go installing xorg and kernel sources and see how enough 3gigs is
<Jeruvy> luneth95: you'd need to dedicate the usb to the boot process, I don't think you could share it
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: you can use unetbootin or the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux to make a bootable USB, you will need to repartition the device so you have an empty partition to put the image onto using the apps
<goltoof> luneth95:  fyi, "distro" refers to the flavor.. ie Ubuntu is a different "distro" from Fedora
<maco> stygian_: because most normal users have source for everything on their system...riiiiight. that's developer stuff
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: if you repartition it, it should fly afaik
<Redcoil> lol, I fail at applying a patch.
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: puppy has few drivers by default than Ubuntu
<shcherbak> luneth95: standart .iso is 700 MB, so in theory you can make usb with 3 systems
<luneth95> so I would have to partition the flash drive in order to use it for taht?
<luneth95> that*
<maco> stygian_: though really for fully in-use systems i go for 10GB / for non-devs and 15 for devs.. but on a usb you're not going to be installing stuff... it gets wiped when you reboot anyway
<goltoof> luneth95:  here we discuss the Ubuntu distro.. you mean the version. in which case i recommend Ubuntu Maverick
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: sure, i suggest you copy all the data off in case of catastrophe while you make the USB installation
<stygian_> im currently using 9gb, running xubuntu, no xorg or kernel sources to speak of. just build-essential , vbox, and some various little apps
<maco> goltoof:the ubuntu project makes more than one distro ;-)
<shcherbak> luneth95: yes, rather need to back up thumb first
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: I've never tried, most of the docs I've read say you format it first, but afterwards I never thought.  Thanks.
<maco> stygian_: but thats an installed system, yes?  on a live usb you couldnt have stuff installed...it goes away when you reboot
<stygian_> oh yeah if you're running live
<pngl> Using symlinks to external scripts in /etc/init.d don't work. Why?
<luneth95> thought it would be more simple
<goltoof> luneth95, how much more simple could it be?
<luneth95> does Universal USB Installer work ?
<shintok_> Hi
<superbenjo> guys, is it true that gaming in ubuntu need more graphic resource than windowds???
<sam-_->  superbenjo, no where did you read that?
<shcherbak> superbenjo: complicated subject. what game?
<goltoof> superbenjo:  with a good enough GPC shouldn't be too bad.
<superbenjo> well, i played some games, like alien-arena, or what so-called, and it's so heavy, not even move
<shcherbak> luneth95: you can use ubuntu provided software or unetbootin
<superbenjo> i din't read it anywhere, i just feel like that
<sam-_-> superbenjo, that's because some graphics drivers in linux aren't as good
<luneth95> I"M LOST!!!
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: it transfers the data needed to boot the OS then sets up the boot loader.
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: does the system not have an optical drive?
<shcherbak> luneth95: why?
<goltoof> luneth95:  you must change your bootloader to usb..
<goltoof> 1st
<superbenjo> i use toshiba satelite L 510 with Mobile Intel GMA 4500MHD, can i get proper driver for that ??
<luneth95> long story short, I am looking to install ubuntu to a flash drive so I can boot it on most computers. what I dont get it how do I go aobut that and I only have a certain amount of space on my flash drive.
<pngl> (I get command not found)
<stygian_> first copy everything OFF of your flash drive, it's probably gonna get wiped.  then find a liveusb image and copy it to the flashdrive using the proper tool
<superbenjo> so far, i only knew that there are only NVDIA and ATI specific driver
<itaylor57> luneth95: you need a 2GB flash drive
<goltoof> superbenjo:  nvidia gets better support than ati
<stygian_> superbenjo, there are intel drivers but iirc there is and/or was problems with them.. the situation may have changed. and iirc they were not so great but they do work.
<goltoof> luneth95:  have you downloaded the distro you want yet?
<Quantum_Ion> you need about an 160GB flash drive to make it worth your while
<luneth95> no not yet
<luneth95> because I dont know which one I need
<goltoof> luneth95:  well, that's called step #1  ;)
<Quantum_Ion> think about updates and other packages
<stygian_> the easiest thing to do though is just burn a livecd . pop it out and take it with you wherever you go
<goltoof> luneth95:  go to ubuntu.org
<goltoof> ubuntu.com.. sorry
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Quantum_Ion> stygian_, Or make a portable hardrive from a laptop hardrive and a hard drive enclosure
<goltoof> luneth95:  then click on the big download link
<luneth95> then?
<stygian_> Quantum_Ion, yeah because most laptops have external sata connectors.
<luneth95> says desktop edition
<Quantum_Ion> I seen a 64GB SSD drive for $220.00 US
<goltoof> luneth95:  option 2
<stygian_> in that case a generic usb external drive would be a better choice.. if its possible to boot from them
<goltoof> luneth95:  usb stick > your os > show me how
<luneth95> I see
<luneth95> is this persistent?
<Quantum_Ion> stygian_, Yeah you can boot from an external USB drive just change your BIOS settings
<stygian_> i doubt a computer as old as the one in question could boot from it.
<trojan_spike> an SSD would be great,, mine would have to be a gaming 1 tho..
<goltoof> luneth95:  there are other distros which may/may not be better, but 10.10 maverick is most broadly used
<boss_mc> Hi guys, I'm seeing fairly regular kernel panics in Maverick and I need help collecting some diagnostics.  Can anyone help out?
<luneth95> is ubuntu 10.10 persistent?
<stygian_> a liveusb or livecd is not persistant
<sam-_-> !ask |boss_mc
<ubottu> boss_mc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stygian_> you have to install it somewhere for it to be persistant. and an installation is going to take quite a bit of space
<Sefyroth_> I'm having trouble with a dual monitor set-up. I can only have the screens on the wrong side (primary is on my right, secondary on my left) and I have to move my mouse all the way right to get on the left screen.
<goltoof> luneth95:  persistent.. until the next version
<boss_mc> sam-_-, I'll rephrase...
<luneth95> oh ok
<Sefyroth_> If I swithc them in the configuration thing, they become blank and I have to reboot.
<luneth95> downloading ubuntu desktop 10.10
<luneth95> right?
<kcorcoran> okay, i am running a ./configure command and adding -j 5 at the end - its not working.  doesn't that distribute threads across hte cores?
<goltoof> luneth95:  go for it
<stygian_> Sefyroth_, move the monitors? :)
<Sefyroth_> stygian_, I want my 24" on the left.
<goltoof> luneth95:  follow the steps shown and you should be fine :)
<oldfa_t> hi all
<oldfa_t> I need help
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: yes, remember to MD5 test the ISO too
<kendrickLeiter_> Any help for a n00b?  Need to uninstall mailutils and reinstall to configure properly
<oldfa_t> ubuntu Live 10.04.1 on an old pc
<tq> Sefyroth_: have you tried using arandr
<boss_mc> I'm seeing kernel panics and I want to collect some diags, but I havn't a clue how, I think it's something to do with kdump/kexec but I can't find any decent guides online, I'm hoping for someone to walk me through capturing some.
<stygian_> kehcho, sudo dpkg reconfigure mailutils
<goltoof> luneth95:  i always keep a bootable usb stick, so i can run it on any pc, and install right from the stick if i want
<oldfa_t> the computer freezes after some minutes when tryin live or installing
<luneth95> how do I md5 an iso?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | luneth95
<ubottu> luneth95: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<trojan_spike> kendrickLeiter_, open terminal : sudo apt-get remove nautilus
<Quantum_Ion> goltoof, How many GB on that USB stick ?
<ActionParsnip> oldfa_t: did you MD5test the iso you downloaded?
<stygian_> err kendrickLeiter_ , sudo dpkg reconfigure mailutils
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip is the man when it come to MD5; helped me to understand it quickly
<kehcho> ammm?
<oldfa_t> ActionParsnip: yeah. It's ok
<kendrickLeiter_> Thank you
<Sefyroth_> tq, That works!
<stygian_> sorry kehcho , tabbed to the wrong person
<Sefyroth_> tq, Thanks a lot!
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hey why is DEB command not working?
<kehcho> i see it.. np :D
<goltoof> Quantum_Ion:  more than enough space. needs about a gig though
<ActionParsnip> oldfa_t: good one, ok did you test the cD for defects once booted to? Did you test your RAM too?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> isn't ubuntu Debian based?
<Quantum_Ion> I would never install a whole OS on a stick drive less than 16GB
<goltoof> Quantum_Ion:  if you're reffering to storing within the virtual os, i haven't even tried. i think it's read only? not sure
<kcorcoran> Nicholas: yes
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonidas: kinda yes
<Nicolas_Leonidas> so why doesn't DEB command work? do I need to install anything?
<goltoof> Quantum_Ion:  mine is 16 GB  :)
<maco> Nicolas_Leonidas: deb isnt a command... it's dpkg
<goltoof> Quantum_Ion:  microSD
<oldfa_t> ActionParsnip: yes. RAM is good because I XP works fine and also Mandriva *worked* fine hours and hours tunred on. How can I test ram however?
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonidas: if you are installing a deb file, use: sudo dkpk -i filename.deb
<Quantum_Ion> goltoof, Wow so a whole OS fits on that tiny SD huh ?
<ActionParsnip> oldfa_t: its on the same screen as you test the CD with
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I'm trying to install zend server, http://files-source.zend.com/help/Zend-Server-Community-Edition/zend-server-community-edition.htm#deb_installation.htm
<Nicolas_Leonidas> it says use DEB command
<oldfa_t> ActionParsnip: i have no screen
<oldfa_t> only a small logo at bottom of the screen
<Nicolas_Leonidas> do I need to install aptitute for it to work? I prefer to do what instructions are saying there
<Psychedelic_Appl> I need to connect with Anonymous, what's the adress?
<smw> Nicolas_Leonidas, what is the DEB command?
<ActionParsnip> oldfa_t: as you only get a black screen on boot?
<smw> Nicolas_Leonidas, dpkg -i something.deb?
<maco> Nicolas_Leonidas: deb isnt a command. deb is the package
<goltoof> Quantum_Ion:  DSL (Damn Small Linux)  needs only 50mb
<Nicolas_Leonidas> maco, the instruction on that site say do "deb http://repos.zend.com/zend-server/deb server non-free"
<goltoof> pardon my language
<oldfa_t> ActionParsnip: the cd boots and then the small logo at the bottom, then ubuntu loadin logo, the live
<stygian_> thats not a command,
<maco> Nicolas_Leonidas: that is not a command
<smw> goltoof, lol
<stygian_> thats an apt-sources entry
<maco> Nicolas_Leonidas: that is a line you are supposed to put in /etc/apt/sources.list
<maco> Nicolas_Leonidas: read the line right above it that says that
<shcherbak> other__: bois?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> maco, thanks
<Quantum_Ion> Nicolas_Leonidas, maybe pkg_add *.deb
<smw> Quantum_Ion, don't confuse him. Hes got it ;-)
<Quantum_Ion> I mean dpkg_add *.deb
<maco> Quantum_Ion: its sorted
<ActionParsnip> oldfa_t: do you get to the desktop?
<shcherbak> oldfa_t: bios to see memory
<luneth95> k so gonna let u know in about 2 hours when the download is done
<oldfa_t> shcherbak: I have old pc and the bios recognize 1024
<oldfa_t> it's correct
<luneth95> so the does the flash drive have to be formatted?
<luneth95> or can there be stuff on there before?
<iiiii> anyone tired SELinux on ubuntu?
<goltoof> luneth95:  not sure, better tobackup and format it umho
<trojan_spike> are there any good fan controls? Need 1 badly , water cooling  and im not sure how to use IMsensors
<superbenjo> stygian_ : but they do exist, right ?? I mean, i never heard any of it, and how do I get/install it
<superbenjo> goltoof : i know that
<ActionParsnip> iiiii: seems simple enough: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<crofab> can anyone help me with microphone issues in 10.10?
<goltoof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrNet> Who uses Ubuntu 64bits?
<Sefyroth_> MrNet, Me!
<superbenjo> how i get driver for my intell graphic ??
<MrNet> I'm testing it on my Intel Q8200 ... works fine! Bye 32bits =]
#ubuntu 2010-12-15
<SuperPaco69> hello
<SuperPaco69> how can I add a user with out a user??
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: ???
<goltoof> superbenjo:   you don't do it
<Neldogz> Does anyone know how to change the vboxnet ip settings on virtual box?
<MojoWork> when there's only one kernel, what key to you have to get to see the grub list so you can choose recovery / single user?
<goltoof> SuperPaco69:  you don't do it
<SuperPaco69> sorry shcherbak
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, a user with out a passwrd
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, a user and being in 3 different groups
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: why, what do you want to do? just add user to groups
<goltoof> Neldogz:  network settings
<bezao> how can i update my ap-tget?
<goltoof> bezao:  sudo apt-get update
<trojan_spike> bezao, update?
<ActionParsnip> bezao: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak,   I have 3 grops and I have to add several users to each group but I do not have the password the password wil be generated by my boss
<bezao> got error on update from web
<Neldogz> goltoof: i want to enable a host host-only adapter but this adapter has a default IP of           inet addr:192.168.56.1  Bcast:192.168.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<goltoof> SuperPaco69:  just set a temporary password and change it later
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, so they do not have pass for the moment... and my boss pass shcherbak will be without a pass
<Neldogz> so i want to change this IP and network
<SuperPaco69> goltoof, how can do this?? useraodd -G "group" -p @@@@ ... but without apass how can I do it goltoof ???
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: you can do it in network manager
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: root can overrite password, habit is to make "generic" passwords as acronyms of username --> emanresu
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, but my boss needs no pass... he wants like that
<superbenjo> goltoof : so i can't do anything bout my graphic card problem ??? what a pity
<MojoWork> no one knows? i've got a friends laptop that won't boot. trying to try single user
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip: i dont see the virtual adapter listed in network manager
<MojoWork> or otherwise get rid of the stoopid splash screen that hides the error
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: that silly, make sure to disable users with no passwords
<ActionParsnip> MojoWork: if you have an installed OS but no boot, boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: then you can use /etc/network/interfaces  if you wish
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, ok
<MojoWork> ActionParsnip: it was installed long ago. i just want to know how to get the grub menu when there's only one kernel
<waxel740> How does one actually register a name with freenode?
<MojoWork> it's going straight to a boot splash
<bastidrazor> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250818
<Lupditerra> Can anyone assist me with Unity?
<MojoWork> ActionParsnip: it hangs during the boot, after the kernel loads
<replicasex> You can also go to #help I think to get your nick cloaked
<Neldogz> actually, i found it. It was within the network settings within Virtual Box =)
<ActionParsnip> MojoWork: if you run: uname -a    thats your current kernel, you can then run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2    you can see the installed kernels, you can remove the unwanted kernels (but NEVER the running kernel) and they will be removed from the boot list
<goltoof> superbenjo:  sorry last remark was to another super
<ActionParsnip> MojoWork: can you use an older kernel?
<goltoof> Neldogz:  told ya :)
<MojoWork> waxel740: /msg nickserv help
<superbenjo> ok, goltoof , can you help me with my graphic card ???
<waxel740> I've tried registering before, but it wouldn't accept my email address regardless of it being a genuine address such as yahoo,hotmail, or gmail
<MojoWork> ActionParsnip: i don't get a grub menu to select one. what key do you have to hit to get one?
<MojoWork> rather than have to boot straight into the default kernel?
<MojoWork> that's what im looking for
<ActionParsnip> MojoWork: hold shift
<MojoWork> ah, thanks
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: sorry wrong link --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412687
<goltoof> superbenjo:  yea i can, i just don't know how :P
<MojoWork> ActionParsnip: worked like a charm, thanks, that was exactly what i was asking for ;)
<superbenjo> rrr, what'd you mean, goltoof
<goltoof> superbenjo:  what makes you so sure it's your gfx card driver?
<MojoWork> i personally hate that crap
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, do you have the sintax??
<ActionParsnip> MojoWork: simple stuff dude
<SuperPaco69> hoo this one has it thanks!!!
<MojoWork> give me an actual boot menu for a few seconds, and no splash screen that hides everything
<goltoof> superbenjo:  do you know what kind you have?
<MojoWork> ActionParsnip: simple sure, but not if you don't know it
<ActionParsnip> MojoWork: well now you know too :)
<MojoWork> ActionParsnip: i never set mine up that way so i never needed it
 * MojoWork trots off to try an older kernel
<superbenjo> well, i played another game with similiar look on windows, and it's working properly , goltoof
<MojoWork> ActionParsnip: thx again
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: read last posted link, once done it before in ubuntu and will not do it again.
<superbenjo> goltoof : what you mean with 'what kind ' ???
<goltoof> superbenjo: lspci | grep -i vga   ... post the output
<superbenjo> well, i need to reboot my notebook then, would you wait for a minute, gultoof
<rww> waxel740: don't put <brackets> around the address.
<Lupditerra> Who can help me with a Unity problem?
<SuperPaco69> how can i erase a user only from one group??/
<ko2> hello. If i write too many things in the terminal i cannot see them after a while because there is a limit of lines that are displayed in the terminal. How can i get those lines above that i cannot see?
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: man usermod
<smw> ko2, gnome terminal or a virtual terminal like tty1?
<SuperPaco69> ok
<ko2> the gnome terminal (within the GUI)
<Snookie1> is there a way to excecute another desktop enviroment on tty1? or even enable graphics usage?
<superbenjo> goltoof : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<bastidrazor> ko2: right click > Profiles > Profiles Preferences > Scrolling > Unlimited check box
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, is there a command that will show all users and what group they belong to??
<daniel> hi people... can someone help me?
<ko2> ok thanks
<sam-_-> !ask | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> Snookie1: Why specifically tty1?
<larry2342> !help | daniel
<larry2342> !ping
<ubottu> poing
<dwarder> !traceroute
<smw> ko2, you can set the number of lines to infinite in the gnome terminal config
<Snookie1> oh, i mean any tty
<ko2> smw: ok i've done
<smw> !who | ko2
<ubottu> ko2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Snookie1> besides tty7
<smw> ko2, sorry it took so long to respond. I did not see you said anything
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, is there a command that will show all users and what group they belong to is it showg??
<ko2> smw: no problem
<Jordan_U> Snookie1: click on the applet in the top right with the power icon and choose switch user (though that only works if you don't need to X servers running as the same user).
<larry2342> SuperPaco69: cat /etc/groups ?
<Jordan_U> Snookie1: If you do need another X server run as a particular user then use "startx" from a tty.
<Snookie1> ah, ok, thanks
<Snookie1> oh, sorry
<helpmeat> hi mates, can you please help me to get this issue resolved (ubuntu 10.04)? http://pastebin.com/38aWTZZa
<Snookie1> Jordan_U: ah, ok, thanks :D
<bastidrazor> Snookie1: something to the effect of: startx --:1
<Jordan_U> Snookie1: You're welcome.
<SuperPaco69> larry2342, that files does not exiist on ubuntu 10.04
<Snookie1> bastidrazor: ?
<bastidrazor> Snookie1: to start another x session with your current user in a tty
<Snookie1> bastidrazor: ah, ok, thanks
<waxel740> was able to register this time, thanks
<larry2342> SuperPaco69: oh, sry cat /etc/group v?
<SuperPaco69> thanks larry
<superbenjo> is there any specivic driver for intel graphic card ??? mine getting hot too fast
<superbenjo> *specific
<ko2> superbenjo: yes there are, but all intel graphics driver are open source as i know
<larry2342> helpmeat: tried this ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=373441&highlight=GPG
<superbenjo> where i can get information about it, ko2 ??
<SeanInSeattle> Why does making a debian pkg from a python project have to be so difficult?
<ko2> superbenjo: www.intelllinuxgraphics.org
<D3luSi0n4L> hey all  can someone help me with Adobe Flash Player 10
<superbenjo> thx ko2
<D3luSi0n4L> when i goto the software center and click "use this source" it starts but like doesnt finish?
<superbenjo> ko2, i can't load the page
<smw> SeanInSeattle, because the process was made a long time ago.
<bezao> what 'ip address for lo' means?
<ko2> superbenjo: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<D3luSi0n4L> if i click in progress it shows like clearing cache or something and then just continues
<Jordan_U> ko2: There is one exception, their poulsbo drivers are proprietary and an utter mess.
<smw> SeanInSeattle, I like archlinux package creation :-)
<superbenjo> ok, i get it ko2 :)
<ko2> but i think there are only drivers you must compile from source
<smw> SeanInSeattle, it is a little difficult, but it is certainly not as hard as an RPM
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone?
<ko2> superbenjo: which distro do you have?
<superbenjo> ko2, i'll try to learn it first , i use ubuntu karmic koala
<D3luSi0n4L> can someone help me download adobe flash player 10 please?
<linxeh> smw: I've heard plenty of people claim that rpm is far easier than a deb, so I guess it is swings and roundabouts?
<ko2> superbenjo: if you have Karmic Koala then you can use this link: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<helpmeat> larry2342: that worked! actually i've just commented out the line that made troubles :-) ty b
<ko2> superbenjo: But be aware, it is a PPA!
<UnholyTerror> D3luSi0n4L, can't you just go to adobe and install it?
<larry2342> !yay | helpmeat
<ubottu> helpmeat: Glad you made it! :-)
<maco> linxeh: rpm puts everything in one giant .spec file, and debs put everything in a bunch of little files in a directory. other than that...meh
<superbenjo> ok, i'll taking my seat :p
<smw> linear4_, interesting
<carandraug> UnholyTerror, no
<smw> linear4_, meh, I guess it is what you know. I have made RPM, DEB and Archlinux packages
<UnholyTerror> carandraug, why not?
<maco> linxeh: they both need the same sort of information...   what files are in the package? what does it depend on to build? how about to run? what version is it? what's it's name? how do you build it?
<smw> linear4_, archlinux packages are so easy :-)
<carandraug> !flash | UnholyTerror
<ubottu> UnholyTerror: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<superbenjo> i have another problem, my ubuntu won't reboot or shutdown,, can someone help
<UnholyTerror> carandraug, what does that have to do with anything?
<maco> smw: i think you're pinging the wrong person
<sam-_-> !ask |superbenjo
<ubottu> superbenjo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smw> maco, yep, apparently
<dwarder> where do i get files when i print to the pdf printer?
<carandraug> UnholyTerror, it explains the reason why you can't downlaod it from their website
<linxeh> maco: I appreciate how they work; I've never created either though so I'm just going on word of mouth (from someone that was a big debian fan, but has moved to centos as he reckons it makes his life easier - but that might be because of corporate nonsense demanding the use of RedHat more than anything). He definitely claims RPM is easier than .deb though :)
<smw> linxeh, I meant to talk to you :-\
<MagicJ> how can L prevent some of the users showing up as options on the sign on screen
<carandraug> UnholyTerror, well, you can, it would simply be way more complicated to install
<smallie9> hello
<smw> dwarder, ~/PDF I think
<smw> !hi | smallie9
<UnholyTerror> carandraug, since when?
<maco> linxeh: ive done both. im an ubuntu dev and have had two jobs where i made rpms. i prefer debs because i dont like navigating big files and i know the tricks to autogenerate stuff easily for debs but dont know those tricks for rpms
<helpmeat> larry2342, ubottu: i've even made it better, i've modified /etc/apt/sources.list i've changed from http://at.archive.ubuntu.com to http://de.archive.ubuntu.com: http://pastebin.com/uE6gNHV8
<dwarder> smw: yup, ty
<helpmeat> i love this OS :-)
<carandraug> UnholyTerror, whatever installation method you're thinking of, can't beat opening USC, write flash on the search box and click on the button install
<smallie9> My pc came with different card readers so I Installed ubuntu about 3 days ago, on windows when i inserted the card it would get read instantly, but since I got ubuntu it won't recognize that it's even inserted
<smallie9> Help pls? :s
<maco> SeanInSeattle: for making a deb from a python project, here's an example:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gally-dev/gally/packaging/files
<liminal> morning all
<smallie9> i'm using a microsd card atm
<smw> helpmeat, you know ubotu is a bot, right?
<smw> helpmeat, ubottu*
<liminal> I have two monitors.. monitor 1 and monitor 2
<dwarder> smw: it is like saying that santa doesn't exist :(
<liminal> I want monitor 1 to be monitor 2
<smallie9> does anyone know why me memory card reader isnt working?
<liminal> I think its an xserver config thing
<smallie9> do i need a separate driver for it?
<dwarder> smw: just kidding ;)
<smw> dwarder, speaking of which. I don't think any human can deliver toys to so many houses in one night.
<smw> dwarder, I think he is an alien :-P
<UnholyTerror> carandraug, you can install it straight from the website...
<helpmeat> smw: lol NO :-)))
<trojan_spike> smallie9, search the ubuntu forum,, u more than likely will need a driver
<maco> SeanInSeattle: you can ignore the .bzr-builddeb thing in there. thats just something i use because i have the debian/ dir in a separate branch from the source code
<smallie9> k thnx troj
<larry2342> smw: time is relative to Santa
<carandraug> UnholyTerror, do you have any support question?
<UnholyTerror> carandraug, what?
<maco> linxeh: might want to see that link too for how debs work
<smw> larry2342, time is relative to all. But he must be an alien to move fast enough for time to be relative.
<liminal> ive got a support question
<linxeh> maco: ta
<carandraug> UnholyTerror, this is an ubuntu suppport channel. I am asking if you have a question and you need support. I'm not going to arguee with about your favorite method to install adobe
<smw> !ask | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<liminal> how do i renumber my monitors
<liminal> I have a multi monitor setup
<smw> liminal, why do you want to number them?
<liminal> they are already numbered.. 1 & 2
<helpmeat> anyone of you having a CINERGY DVB-T usbstick running WITH remote control?
<smw> liminal, why do you want to renumber
<maco> liminal: you mean you want to change which is primary?
<UnholyTerror> carandraug, I don't have a question... I was offering a suggestion.
<smw> !anyone | helpmeat
<ubottu> helpmeat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<liminal> yes exactly
<liminal> 1 to be 2 and 2 to be 1
<maco> liminal: no idea how gui things work, but with xrandr if you use like:    xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of VGA2      then because VGA2 is being used as the point of reference for the others, it's considered primary
<tq> liminal: have you tried System->Preferences->Monitors and drag the monitors around as needed (assuming you are using gnome)
<maco> liminal: which means   VGA1 --right-of VGA2         and        VGA2 --left-of VGA1        are not exactly the same. they end up in the same order, but the primary varies
<bezao> when i log in my ssh, it shows 'ip address for lo : 127.0.0.1' but i'm localhost, i have a router (with dhcp) that give ips, but my ubuntu-server dont get my local ip (192.168.1.x)  any ideas?
<maco> brontoeee: lo is the localhost loopback interface. it's always 127.0.0.1
<carandraug> bezao, run 'ifconfig' and you should see it
<theacolyte> I'm having a devil of a time trying to switch primary monitors between this DVI monitor and my display port monitor in 10.10. I'm using the intel integrated stuff. Any suggestions? Google just has stuff for VGA it looks like
<maco> theacolyte: heh i was just saying this one...
<maco> theacolyte: with xrandr if you use like:    xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of VGA2      then because VGA2 is being used as the point of reference for the others, it's considered primary
<maco> theacolyte: just type "xrandr" to see the names it's using for the displays and substitute those in
<theacolyte> maco: Problem is that seems to be for just VGA
<theacolyte> oh
 * theacolyte checks
<maco> theacolyte: no it's not
<bezao> carandraug ifconfig only shows 1 ip, 127.0.0.1
<maco> bezao: ifconfig -a ?
<theacolyte> maco: HDMI2 and DP3 for me
<mmlj4> android users... from a linux geek's perspective... is the phone (or tablets now, I see) going to be what i want, or should I keep looking? # my ideal toy at this point would be a nokia n900
<maco> theacolyte: on my comp it's   LVDS1 and VGA1
<bezao> maco it shows eth2, but no ip, i cannot ping my router 192.168.1.1
<maco> bezao: sudo dhclient eth2
<dfhsd> Assange wrote Strobe, the first free and open source port scanner. Nowdys it's included with netdiag. Debian.
<maco> bezao: im guessing you dont have teh computer configed to actually request a dhcp lease automatically
<carandraug> bezao, can you pastebin it please?
<theacolyte> maco: so right-of basically says not primary?
<Jordan_U> !ot | dfhsd
<ubottu> dfhsd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bezao> maco okay, i got a local ip, but 192.168.1.1 doesnt ping back
<maco> theacolyte: whatever comes *after* the --right-of or teh --left-of is the primary
<theacolyte> ahhhhhhh
<fleshpike> hello everyone, is it possible to use ubuntu using only an usb pen?
<theacolyte> have to restart X I'm assuming?
<maco> theacolyte: no
<carandraug> fleshpike, yes
<maco> theacolyte: xrandr is for on the fly configuration
<theacolyte> got it, time to test
<bezao> maco when i restart my ubuntu, eth2 looses ip again
<maco> bezao: are you using /etc/network/interfaces or network manager?
<maco> bezao: network manager, i think, doesnt try to establish a connection til you login in the GUI
<fleshpike> carandraug : is it fine to surf internet?
<bezao> maco /etc/network/interfaces has only 'auto lo'
<theacolyte> maco: That's weird... it cut off half my primary monitor and didn't switch anything hehe
<theacolyte> I'll look up xrandr though
<maco> theacolyte: mm waht command did you do exactly?
<bezao> maco, i'm on ubuntu-server
<bezao> i'm logged as root
<bezao> on terminal
<theacolyte> maco: xrandr --output HDMI2 --right-of DP3
<maco> bezao: ok then you need to add a stanza for eth2 to the interfaces file
<bezao> wtf is stanza? :D
<carandraug> fleshpike, two ways to do it. 1 - you install the iso on the USB stick so every time you boot from the pen it's as if you're ojn the LiveCD 9asking fi you want to install and everything, or 2 - you burn the iso on a CD or another pen, and then run the installation on the USB stick you want to install (choose manual during the drive configuration step of installation)
<carandraug> fleshpike, yes, it's fine
<maco> bezao: paragraph
<maco> bezao: or section... or chunk of text....whatever you want to call it
<maco> bezao: with dhcp that's likely just one line i think...      auto dhcp eth2
<bezao> auto eth2, iface eth2 inet, this?
<maco> bezao: man 5 interfaces explains
<bezao> okay
<maco> mm oh yes the word iface has to be at the start...forgot that
<fleshpike> carandraug : i have a creative zen player. do you know if it is possible to use it as "hard drive"?
<theacolyte> ouch, can't figure out how to put it back
<maco> bezao: example from mnpage:   iface eth1 inet dhcp
<maco> theacolyte: xrandr --auto
<bezao> like this maco http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<pngl> Hi, would anyone know why DVD (lavc) doesn't show up in my encoding list in Avidemux?
<theacolyte> maco: xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS1
<fleshpike> carandraug : i have a creative zen player. do you know if it is possible to use it as "hard drive". i tryed once to install from it but with no sucess?
<carandraug> fleshpike, I had one of these. Never tried to do it but I'm guessing yes.
<theacolyte> oh I see how to use it
<theacolyte> one sec
<carandraug> fleshpike, hmm... if you tried before then I don't know. Maybe it doesn't. Like I said, I never tried it myself
<maco> bezao: yep
<d1g1ta1> how do you give user "steve" and group "users" full permissions to directory /dir and all subdirectories?
<avance0242> hello earthlings
<bp0> I'm running ubuntu without netmanager, just using the regular debian /etc/network/interfaces for config.. just one wired connection... "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<bezao> maco okay when i restart the server, when i login to ssh it shows lo 127.0.0.1, and eth2 192.168.1.4, BUT i can ping router 192.168.1.1 or my other computer 192.168.1.2
<bp0> and it works fine if the network is available at start, but if it is connected later, it doesn't try dhcp
<bp0> it has to be done manually
<bp0> so, whats the deal with that
<carandraug> d1g1ta1, make 'chown -R steve:users /dir' and then 'chmod -R 774 /dir'
<maco> bp0: auto means only that itll try it when the networking service starts
<maco> bp0: if you want something poll the interface constantly...thats what network manager does
<bp0> well, not poll constantly, but dhcp when the the link is ready
<bezao> maco saw what i wrote? :D
<avance0242> But if you multiply the proxy servers with the quantam mechanical computers maybe just maybe will you discover the meaning of the universe!
<maco> bezao: yes, and unless you made a typo i dont see the problem
<carandraug> d1g1ta1, the last number of 774 represents the kind of access you want users that are not steve and not from the group 'users' to have to those files
<carandraug> 4= read 2 = write 1 = execute (you can add the numbers to make different combinations of access. For example, read + write = 4 +2 = 6, read + execute = 4 + 1 = 5)
<bezao> maco typo?
<fleshpike> are pen drive and flash drive the same?
<avance0242> the first number of the server client on the protocol does not coincide with the network proxy
<maco> bezao: yes you said it gets an ip and you can ping the other things on the network
<bezao> sorry
<maco> bezao: did you mean to say can't?
<bezao> i can *NOT*
<avance0242> bump
<theacolyte> maco: Looks like I managed to completely destroy it, how do I reset everything back? I can't use xrandr from terminal
<smw> fleshpike, yes. as is thumb drive
<bezao> maco sorry i didnt saw, i cant ping other is on network
<dfhsd> NNTPCache and Surfraw, by Julian Assange too.
<theacolyte> I can't get why this is so difficult after all these years
<maco> bezao: is the route properly configured?    route -n
<avance0331>  nbbkhj
<avance0242> a thumb drive?
<maco> theacolyte: log out or reboot and it should revert
<theacolyte> It didn't
<avance0331> no a pinky drive
<theacolyte> I tried using the GUI monitor thing
<avance0242> but if you reboot you can unboot
<SalahGo> In few hours, will start the conference on Open Source in Tunisia, Mark Shuttleworth will ensure the keynote @ 8am GMT, Streaming will be ensured here: http://ustre.am/rrdQ
<superbenjo> sigh, not working
<theacolyte> maco: Here it is .config/monitors.xml
<Fapton_Calcon> I'm not sure where to ask this question, but is there a way to disable the "delete from drive" option within Banshee?
<MaK10> hey every1
<smw> SalahGo, I will be sleeping then
<Jordan_U> !ot | SalahGo
<ubottu> SalahGo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> Jordan_U, It is not that offtopic
<shero> just installed dual boot linux-win7 need some pointers
<SalahGo> smw, we'll leave a podcast
<bezao> maco http://img826.imageshack.us/i/74130201.png/
<Jordan_U> smw: It is not related to Ubuntu support.
<SalahGo> Jordan_U, i know, but i wanted to make the more people possible know about it
<SalahGo> Sorry for the slight off topic anyways Jordan_U :)
<carandraug> fleshpike, they shouold be the same. But people usually don't know what they're talking about so they may use the terms wrong
<MaK10> hey. i have a sony vaio with nvidia graphics card. i just activated and installed the driver. now all i get on boot up is a purple screen? whats happening? sorry but im heaps noob at linux
<shero> guys i need some help with ubuntu---just dual booted it with win7
<Fapton_Calcon> shero: What do you need help with?
<shero> fapton_calcon: I have no idea how to use it
<shero> fapton_calcon: I tride the gnome shell command but epic fail
<fleshpike> i read this "Solid state drives that use Flash memory have a limited number of writes over the life of the drive" does usb pen drive have a limited number of writes to?
<Fapton_Calcon> shero: You don't need gnome shell to use Ubuntu.
<SalahGo> MaK10, if u have prompt command boot even after installing the driver, try this, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bezao> saw it maco ?
<SalahGo> MaK10, then: startx
<shero> fapton_calcon: ya i'm just giving you an example of me trying to customize
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all
<sacarlson> fleshpike:  yes they do but a prity big number
<MaK10> i have no text on screen
<MaK10> nothing
<maco> bezao: yeah... and of course the router is the gateway...hrmph... any chance you just have icmp being filtered on a firewall?
<SalahGo> MaK10, try it on safemode then
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone here good with ubuntu problem solving? I have a wide array of things id like to do but i dont wanna span the chat
<SalahGo> MaK10, Sudo nvidia-xconfig
<SalahGo> MaK10, Startx
<fleshpike> ok thanks everybody
<bezao> maco no, i'm on the same network on win seven, the ubuntu server is runnin on a vbox
<D3luSi0n4L> Anyone?
<maco> bezao: oooh.... bridged or nat'd?
<sacarlson> D3luSi0n4L: just solve the most important problems first if posible,  then just fix what you can
<bezao> maco bridge
<maco> bezao: routing with VMs is...not fun
<maco> bezao: check the windows firewall
<D3luSi0n4L> sacarlson, I've tried and have yet to find any solutions
<maco> bezao: see if its allowing things to reach the vm
<SceUX> 是英伟达驱动导致X-Windows不能启动的？
<SceUX> 配置文件没更新吧
<D3luSi0n4L> I guess my first problems, rest are just things id like to tweak is my top bar, at the right side its all misaligned, theres no power button, my username is cut off and the Xchat icon is over another
<smw> !cn | SceUX
<ubottu> SceUX: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<KM0201> maco: routing w/ VM's isn't difficult, so long as you set Vbox to call for it's own IP from the router... then it's just like doing it w/ another computer
<D3luSi0n4L> there all messed up? there a way to refresh them?
<sacarlson> D3luSi0n4L: then you just havn't tried hard enuf,  everything has a solution,  it's just software
<MaK10> in recovery mode do u mean?
<Fapton_Calcon> shero: http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/howto-install-gnome-shell-on-ubuntu-maverick-10-10/
<carandraug> fleshpike, nothing that you should worry about. There's some optimizations you can make to avoid it but I wouldn't worry about it. My laptop has thos solid state drives (flash) and it's OK after more than 1 year. My brother has the same, he uses it *heavily* and is been holding for almost 3 years now
<SalahGo> MaK10, Yes
<D3luSi0n4L> sacarlson, im sure there are fixes but im new and i honestly dont eve know what to call half of these things
<sacarlson> D3luSi0n4L: refresh?  = reinstall?
<MaK10> Salahgo, il give it a go. thanks heaps
<sacarlson> D3luSi0n4L: well with motivation you will learn
<SalahGo> MaK10, Good luck :)
<D3luSi0n4L> nah it was fine the first two times i booted just this time i booted up and they were messed up
<bezao> maco firewall is off and i can ping win to linux, or linux do win
<D3luSi0n4L> it was actually more like 3 - 4 times
<D3luSi0n4L> any ideas? I'd prefer not to have to go through a brand new install
<sacarlson> D3luSi0n4L: the secreet for me is if it's not broke don't fix it,  that mean don't upgrade unless you see benifits in doing so.  did you upgrade?
<maco> bezao: windows's 192.168 ip address?
<D3luSi0n4L> I did upgrade, and the bar was fine after upgrade, just this time when i booted when i got home it was messed up
<D3luSi0n4L> i guess a reboot is worth a try?
<bezao> maco win 192.168.1.2, linux 192.168.1.4, my modem/router 192.168.1.1
<maco> bezao: and you can ping the .2 but not the .1? O_
<maco> *O_o
<bcurtiswx> hey all, my bzr get freezes where a password GUi screen would normally come up.  anyone know how to figure out why the GUI screen won't show ?
<sacarlson> D3luSi0n4L: yes a reboot is always a good idea before changing anything
<danieltdt> ops
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: for panel you need to just logout/login
<bezao> maco from win, i can ping .1 but not .4, from linux, i cant ping .1 and .2
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm ok ill try that
<D3luSi0n4L> before i do my other small thing i wanted to change was
<D3luSi0n4L> when i boot it gives me a list of partitions to boot from? is there a way to make a simpler cleaner way of doing this?
<maco> bezao: i dont think this is related to your ubuntu config. i think its something in vbox...
<bezao> maco but the dhclient eth2, got the ip from dhcp, HOW? ;/
<sacarlson> shcherbak: D3luSi0n4L: that's true so by bar you mean the control bar ok ic
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: panel --replace is first to try, any way (second same with no applets on panel)
<maco> bezao: im confused too
<bezao> maco hehe :(
<bezao> i'll try uninstall vbox, and isntall again
<bezao> thanks for the help :)
<D3luSi0n4L> right now theres like 2 ubuntu options like  (Linux 2.xxx.xxx-5 then linux 2.xxx.xxx-6 and windows 7 and mem test, etc
<D3luSi0n4L> is there a more eye appleasing way of choosing linux or windows 7?
<shero> anyone have any tips on how to get used to ubuntu?
<bezao> thanks maco
<jfer> #ubuntu-devel
<wrb123> hello
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: KDE for ultra-super eye-candy
<wrb123> i installed Ubuntu 10.10 (previously using Windows 7) and am happy enough with it that i would like to keep it and use it as my only OS.  i have some questions though...
<sacarlson> D3luSi0n4L: on of my final solutions if nothing else works is create a new user and try login to that.  this will crreate a new default templete for gnome envirnment.  if that works you can rename the user or copy the template files to you original user.
<histo> shcherbak: what do you mean get used to?
<D3luSi0n4L> ok thanks for the help sacarlson
<shcherbak> histo: hem?
<D3luSi0n4L> shcherbak, is there a site where i can see what it looks like and how to install it?
<histo> shero: what do you mean get used to?
<histo> shcherbak: sorry wrong person
<wrb123> ...i also want to get into programming, learning PHP and Java, but i think maybe i should become familiar first with the Linux environment and Eclipse and such. does anyone have some recommendations on tutorials for perhaps compiling packages/programs in ubuntu and then some basics of using Eclipse with Java (not necessarily doing any programming but becoming familiar with the environment) - i have previous procedural/C type experience so
<wrb123>  PHP is seeming pretty simple as i read tutorials for it
<wrb123> i dont want to really jump into Java without knowing what im doing as far as setting up a project and such though
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: Kubunutu google and KDE pictures, to install just type KDE in synaptic
<D3luSi0n4L> wrb when you install eclipse it has walkthroughs for getting used to eclipse
<d1g1ta1> users that are not steve nor from group users should have no access, except for root
<shero> histo: well ive been using the windows OS and got used to it; its pretty easy. Ubuntu, I want to also get to know better but seems rather difficulty
<shero> difficult*
<carandraug> wrb123, I think the most recommended language to learn programming is python
<shcherbak> !abs | wrb123
<ubottu> wrb123: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Chiquinho> Hi, here I have information about make my bluetooth adapters works?
<d1g1ta1> carandraug: so does the 774 = no access for users <> steve or users>
<shcherbak> wrb123: start with bash is easiest way
<histo> shero: well what are you having problems with ?  Something that is difficult?
<carandraug> wrb123, http://academicearth.org/courses/introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming
<D3luSi0n4L> shcherbak, isnt kubuntu a whole new cilent? I just want something that lets me choose to boot into either Ubuntu 10.10 or Windows 7
<shero> histo: the terminal for example, is it a dynamic command prompt?
<Nazaryn> Laptop: 60GB Hard Disk; 16GB MMC/SD card.. is it possible to boot from SD card / use it for Ubuntu install?
<aurilliance> I can access the internet from any browser, but after a recent update I am no longer able to ping any sites.
<carandraug> d1g1ta1, 774 means (full access for the owner of the file, full access for the users on the group that owns the file, and read only access for everyone else)
<Chiquinho> hi somebody knows about bluetooth adapter?
<aurilliance> How would I go about fixing this?
<histo> shero: what do you mean by dynamic?
<ve2ety> http://www.coolpalace.ca
<wrb123> thanks everyone, i appreciate the help and advice!
<D3luSi0n4L> shcherbak, right now its a big square with all these options
<carandraug> d1g1ta1, you set the user owner and group of the files with 'chown user:group' (hence I said to run 'chown -R steve:users /dir' (the -R makes it recursive to apply it to all files inside the directory
<Chiquinho> hi someone knows bluetooth configuration
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: you cannot boot?
<shero> histo: it works as multiple purposes. im not sure. can you explain to me terminal?
<carandraug> d1g1ta1, if you want users other than the owner user and owner group, use 770 (instead of 774)
<D3luSi0n4L> no i think im saying it wrong]
<histo> !terminal | shero
<ubottu> shero: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nazaryn> So what do you guys think? Installing Ubuntu on an SD card a good/bad idea? Or should I just go the traditional route and use the hard disk on the laptop?
<histo> shero: follow the above link usingtheterminal
<D3luSi0n4L> my laptop is dualbooted with windows 7 & Linux
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: and, is it a problem?
<carandraug> Nazaryn, I don't think tehere should be any problem with installing on a SD card
<histo> shero: I only use gui for web browsing so. I spend most my time in console. Though I've been using nix for 7 years.
<Nazaryn> I'm not sure if my laptop can actually -boot from- an SD card
<carandraug> Nazaryn, see on the BIOS if there's that option
<D3luSi0n4L> when i power up my machine im given a dos windows to select which os to boot from but since updating ubuntu now theres 2 ubuntu options and theres like 2 memtests and 2 windows vista options and a windows 7, the 2 vista are system restore partitions put on by hp
<histo> shero: another place that will be helpfull is osalt.com . That site will show you open source and linux alternatives to most common windows apps. Also i'll send you the link from ubottu on installing software
<jrib> D3luSi0n4L: question?
<histo> !software > shero
<ubottu> shero, please see my private message
<carandraug> Nazaryn, plug in the SD card and when turning the power on press whatever you have to access the BIOS and see if it shows up there
<D3luSi0n4L> jrib, is there a way to hide all the options beside Ubuntu latest version and Windows 7
<carandraug> Nazaryn, there's usually another key that lists you all the possible boot options (without going through the BIOS)
<shero> ubottu: how do i see private messages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> D3luSi0n4L: to remove old linux kernels, uninstall the corresponding linux-image-* packages (take care to leave your current one installed of course)
<histo> shero: if you're using xchat they will be in a seperate tab
<shero> histo: what are these !"..." > shero??
<D3luSi0n4L> jrib, is there somewhere that can instruct me on how to? I'm new to linux
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: not sure that fix lay on side of linux, but you can try reinstall brub...
<dr__> Ah, thank God. This works.
<ve2ety> http://www.coolpalace.ca
<ve2ety> http://www.coolpalace.ca
<FloodBot2> ve2ety: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> D3luSi0n4L: just go into synaptic, search for linux-image, and remove all the ones with version numbers in them (except the latest installed one)
<shcherbak> !brub2 | D3luSi0n4L
<D3luSi0n4L> ok thanks!
<histo> shero: that's me trigger the bot ubottu to send you messages. We use ubottu to answer common questions
<shero> ubottu: found the message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D3luSi0n4L> whats brub?
<shcherbak> !grub2 | D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> D3luSi0n4L: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: follow link .../RestoreGrub
<Nazaryn> Okay guys, going the safe route, I'm going to install on main hard disk. 60 GB hard disk, how much should I allocate to swap and other?
<shero> histo: are these all the sites I need?
<carandraug> Nazaryn, do you want a seaparate home directory?
<carandraug> Nazaryn, also, do you plan on using hibernate?
<Nazaryn> Hibernate, unsure. Maybe.
<ylmfos> HI
<histo> shero: for now they are a good start.  I would just use the computer as normal. If you have questions just feel free to ask in here. Someone will answer.
<D3luSi0n4L> no link?
<smw> Nazaryn, I recommend 15GB for /; 2*ram for swap; and the rest /home
<D3luSi0n4L> ehh its fine ill deal with it
<Nazaryn> I wanted to have Ubuntu automatically partition the entire disk for me, except that I'm installing from USB stick, so it might accidentally throw the bootloader onto the stick
<D3luSi0n4L> thanks for all the help
<carandraug> Nazaryn, do you develop your own software? And do you usually compile stuff from source?
<D3luSi0n4L> im gonna relog and see if the panel fixes itself
<Nazaryn> No, I don't develop or compile from source.
<smw> Nazaryn, it won't
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<smw> Nazaryn, auto should work fine
<Nazaryn> Okay, I'll go back and throw auto on then
<smw> Nazaryn, it just does not separate the /home which I don't like
<KM0201> Nazaryn: installing from USB shouldn't effect where grub is installed... whne you go to the drive partition stage, if you choose "advanced" you'll see the target drive for grub.
<kevin__> what's the difference between the ubuntu dvd iso and the regular live cd iso?
<sacarlson> Nazaryn: swap they say should be as big as the ram you have on the system,  the rest for root unless you want to split off /home but you can always do that at some other time
<shero> hiso: thanks
<KM0201> kevin__: dvd has more stuff on it most likely...
<Nazaryn> Yeah, I was doing it through advanced, and I chose the hard disk for bootloader; but then I need to make the rest of the partitions myself
<histo> kevin__: language packs I believe?
<smw> kevin__, the dvd has more stuff
<smw> kevin__, ah right. It has all the language packs also
<Jordan_U> smw: http://betterubuntu.org/post/1146321280/jorges-stompbox-no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<KM0201> Nazaryn: well, my point is, by default, the target drive for GRUB, is the internal drive. thats what you want, right?
<Nazaryn> Also: I can toss the SWAP partition onto the SD card, can't I?
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: you "left" some vista on win7 partition, hence make sure to not let grub see it. Pretty much manual work.
<Snookie1> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libusbmux0_1.0.0-rc1-1ubuntu3~k_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/rules.d/85-usbmuxd.rules', which is also in package usbmuxd 0
<aurilliance> I can access the internet from any browser, but after a recent update I am no longer able to ping any sites. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Nazaryn> Yes, I want grub to load the hard disk and not the USB (install media)
<D3luSi0n4L> shcherbak, im a complete noob so im gonna deal with it and not mess anything up
<KM0201> Nazaryn: that would defeat the purpose.. it's not like your swap partition needs to be very big... 1.5-2.5gigs tops
<d1g1ta1> carandraug, what would it be for full access for owner & group & root & no access for everyone else?
<smw> Jordan_U, so you agree with me?
<Nazaryn> Alright, swap in front of ext4 partition, or after?
<KM0201> Nazaryn: if you use the "guided install".. it's gonna do all this for you.. or are you wanting to do some sort of advanced partitioning?
<D3luSi0n4L> brb
<smw> Nazaryn, I like to put it in the middle of / and /home
<Jordan_U> smw: If you think that in most cases it's better *not* to use a separate /home, yes.
<Nazaryn> I want to go through the guided install, I'm just worried about grub going to the proper place
<sacarlson> Nazaryn: I'm not sure how active swap is and sd cards I guess you mean usb flash drive have limited write cycles and I would think are a bit slower to like 1/10 the speed of standard sata or ide
<shcherbak> D3luSi0n4L: make sure to make backup of every file you edit --> stuff.conf to stuff.conf_ ...
<smw> Jordan_U, than I don't agree with you. Did you read the link you gave me?
<shcherbak> too late
<carandraug> d1g1ta1, root always has fuull access, no matter what permissions you give to the file so it's still 770
<KM0201> sacarlson: most newer pc's, probably will never access swap, unless your'e doing some serious number crunching.
<shcherbak> KM0201: or hibernate
<Jordan_U> smw: Ahh, I got that link from googling and expected it to be the post quoted rather than that post.
<sacarlson> KM0201: my swap here with 2gb ram shows  15144k in use
<smw> Jordan_U, I agree with the post, not the quote ;-)
<KM0201> shcherbak: my pc hibernates just fine.. as does my laptop
<KM0201> sacarlson: mine shows 0
<smw> Jordan_U, having a separate /home helps me keep my data when I upgrade (by reinstalling)
<ylmfos> nimenhao
<smw> Jordan_U, I was also able to keep data after switching from archlinux back to ubuntu
<shcherbak> KM0201: well, never did it with no swap so cannot tell.
<Jordan_U> smw: If you read the quoted post, http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life , you'll see that you don't need a separate /home to keep your /home during a re-install.
<sacarlson> KM0201: my desktop has only 2 apps running,  but this system hasn't reboot in over a week
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> I can no longer access my network printer ... I've googled until my eye's are crossed ... I give up, I need some human help
<carandraug> KM0201, the sawp is used for hibernation. It copies everything that's on RAM to swap
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> My PasteBin is @ http://pastebin.com/dHKDRA2d
<smw> Jordan_U, I would argue with anyone who wanted a separate /usr or /var ;-).
<sacarlson> KM0201: after boot mine shows zero also
<KM0201> sacarlson: well, my PC has been on for a while.. so.
<smw> Jordan_U, I am reading it now
<geekbri> smw: having a seperate var is pretty useful if your logs overflow :)
<xhs>   shei shi nan jing de
<smw> geekbri, which may happen... on a server
<shcherbak> geekbri: or if system decided to remount in read only...
<smw> geekbri, I have explained to server admins that partitioning like a server is pretty useless
<geekbri> im not lookin for a fight!
<geekbri> ;)
<psykatog> 10.04 - i think the external wireless switch (on another computer) is broken in the off position. is there a way to change this through terminal?
<melvster> anyone know if there is a webdav editor in ubuntu (I want to edit a public webdav file)
<plightbo_> I'm on Maverick and "apt-get install gnome" is failing with some error about a missing dep (swfmozilla)
<melvster> ive tried open office and fusedav, cant get either working, amaya keeps crashing
<shcherbak> smw: Alway /var /usr, and recently added /tmp to collection. With too much space for users it does not harm me and is often handy
<plightbo_> "apt-get install gnome-desktop" looks like it'll work, but it's downloading too much (Evolution, etc)
<smw> Jordan_U, great post... it still won't change my mind. (and yes, I "upgrade" with full installs. But I don't recommend that to others ;-)
<plightbo_> what's the package that is just basic Gnome desktop?
<Jordan_U> smw: Fair enough :)
<tim_> any one have experience with windows problems or knows where i can chat with some one who knows?
<D3luSi0n4L> ok the top panel fixed itself
<Pici> tim_: ##windows
<D3luSi0n4L> now my last question is
<ZykoticK9> plightbo_, you might want to try gnome-desktop-environment but i think that will bring evolution, etc. as well
<aperson> hi, whenever I go to anything via the places menu, it opens it with vlc
<D3luSi0n4L> i downloaded the Java SDK, and its a .bin how do i install it?
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: would gnome-shell just pull in the basics?
<plightbo_> D3luSi0n4L: sh foo.bin
<D3luSi0n4L> ??
<ZykoticK9> plightbo_, gnome-shell is different - it's the upcoming interface for gnome3
<plightbo_> D3luSi0n4L: the bin is an executable
<D3luSi0n4L> plightbo_, excuse me im a complete noob
<itaylor57> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<plightbo_> D3luSi0n4L: so execute it :)
<iszak> Anyone familiar with FXP on ubuntu?
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: doh
<Pici> D3luSi0n4L: The Java SDK is in the repositories.  In the sun-java6-jdk package
<D3luSi0n4L> oh ok when i open it it says "This application needs to be opened with
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: I just installed it - thought it was an xterm like thing :)
<smw> D3luSi0n4L, you should probably install the package from the ubuntu repo
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: hopefully it still pulled down just the basics -- seemed about 20% the size of the gnome-desktop packageset
<D3luSi0n4L> oh ok how do i go about using that? can i get it in the software center?
<D3luSi0n4L> or do i need to go through the repositories?
<frostyfrog> Hello, does anyone know if it's possible to remove unity?
<ZykoticK9> plightbo_, there's very little to gnome-shell right now ;)  so it didn't add much
<smw> D3luSi0n4L, the software center is the repos
<shcherbak> frostyfrog: yes alongside with ubuntu-desktop
<smw> D3luSi0n4L, I can give you a command to install the jdk, or you can go through the software center and do it yourself.
<aurilliance> I can access the internet from any browser, but after a recent update I am no longer able to ping any sites. Anyone know how to fix this?
<frostyfrog> :( I was hoping I could remove just that and get the old gnome desktop back.
<D3luSi0n4L> can i have the command please?
<D3luSi0n4L> i cant find it in the software center
<smw> D3luSi0n4L, doing it yourself means you won't need to ask next time ;-)
<petarbt> any program for simulation electrion circuit ?
<D3luSi0n4L> ok
<D3luSi0n4L> lets do it that way =P
<psykatog> 10.04 - i think the external wireless switch (on another computer) is broken in the off position. is there a way to change this through terminal?
<smw> D3luSi0n4L, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk is the command, use that if you can't find it
<shcherbak> frostyfrog: check for Ubuntu independent gnome, it could be replacement
<D3luSi0n4L> ok how do i go about doing it myself?
<petarbt> any program for simulation electrion circuit ?
<frostyfrog> kk
<smw> D3luSi0n4L, I will try it myself
<ZykoticK9> D3luSi0n4L, you need to add the partner repository before you can install sun-java-*
<D3luSi0n4L> ok
<D3luSi0n4L> ??
<KM0201> D3luSi0n4L: what do you mean doing it yourself?... you need to adda nother repository for java
<[thor]> petarbt: do a search in the software center for "circuit"
<Guest31491> hello im a noob with a game instaling problem any help whould be appricated
<smw> ZykoticK9, cool
<itaylor57> D3luSi0n4L: also sudo apt-get install sun-jre
<shcherbak> psykatog: it is phisical connectin, bash do not do it yet
<D3luSi0n4L> ok what are the repos?
<shcherbak> psykatog: lspci
<aperson> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ZykoticK9> !partner | D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> D3luSi0n4L: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<itaylor57> D3luSi0n4L: also sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<KM0201> D3luSi0n4L: thats the repositories, where ubuntu downloads/installs packages from.
<psykatog> shcherbak: I ran lspci in bash...
<KM0201> itaylor57: that won't work on a new install, he has to enable the partner repository
<dnivra> petarbt, hope this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-322499.html.
<petarbt> i use ktech lab but they don't have a releay
<shcherbak> psykatog: and? do you see your card?
<D3luSi0n4L> awesome ty
<itaylor57> KM0201: thanks I forgot that part
<D3luSi0n4L> ya maybe this will help me cause i couldnt get to download adobe flash player 10
<Guest31491> is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run. For more details, read about the executable bit.:
<Guest31491> ?
<Guest31491> or i get no dvd/cdrom
<KM0201> D3luSi0n4L: i can't remember what repository flash is in...
<dfhsd> What we know is that presidents and even of presidents of Wikileaks can be replaced.
<psykatog> shcherbak: I don't know the card name...
<D3luSi0n4L> for that repo KMB, do i include the " at the end of partner?
<frostyfrog> hmm, that's strange... "gnome : Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed"
<D3luSi0n4L> maverick?
<D3luSi0n4L> or something of that sort
<Guest31491> is there a better gaming os then ubuntu 10 ?
<[thor]> Guest31491: right-click the program and select Properties, then go to the Permissions tab, and select "Allow executing file as program"
<Skaperen> anyone know which package has a full implementation of the tar command?
<ZykoticK9> Guest31491, better gaming os = windows
<shcherbak> psykatog: look for WiFI or 802 or Network controller
<Guest31491> lol i hate windows
<Guest31491> i want to work on linux
<[thor]> ZykoticK9: yeah, if the game is "virus scan"
<Guest31491> is it possable for a bigener
<ZykoticK9> Guest31491, then all linux distros should be very close to equal
<psykatog> shcherbak: okay, yeah it shows up
<Guest31491> but can me a beginer to lunix do it ?
<dnivra> !info tar | Skaperen
<ubottu> Skaperen: tar (source: tar): GNU version of the tar archiving utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.23-2 (maverick), package size 393 kB, installed size 2476 kB
<shcherbak> psykatog: iwconfig
<histo> Guest31491: yeah ubuntu is definately a beginner os as far as linux goes
<Guest31491> so whats this secure bit crap and how do i turn it off
<psykatog> shcherbak: it says that lo, eth0, & irda0 have 'no wireless extensions', and under eth1 there's a 'radio off'
<histo> Guest31491: you could always download the install cd and try it out. You can live boot the cd and not install anything to your drive. If you like it then you can run the installer on the desktop
<histo> Guest31491: what secure bit?
<Guest31491> is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run. For more details, read about the executable bit.:
<[thor]> Guest31491: SECURE BIT --- right-click the program and select Properties, then go to the Permissions tab, and select "Allow executing file as program"
<shcherbak> psykatog: what about network manager, is wireless grayed out?
<psykatog> shcherbak: it just says 'unavailable',  tried adding new-> scan but nothing shows up
<Guest31491> the permissions of airborne could not be determened
<histo> Guest31491: what are you trying to do?
<Guest31491> install medal of honor airborne'
<shcherbak> psykatog: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<histo> Guest31491: in ubuntu?
<Skaperen> dnivra: the gnu version is not a full version ... I'm looking around for a full version
<Guest31491> yes
<Guest31491> in ubuntu
<KM0201> ..
<histo> Guest31491: you need wine to run windows games in linux.  Install the package playonlinux it will be a big help
<D3luSi0n4L> hey in the command line
<psykatog> shcherbak:  ERROR while getting interface flags : no such device
<[thor]> Guest31491: you probably need wine (www.winehq.com) for that
<KM0201> Guest31491: are you trying to put it in wine?...
<histo> Guest31491: sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Guest31491> i got play on linux installed already
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: In what way is GNU tar not "full"?
<D3luSi0n4L> it opened up a blue window and says "Configuring sun-java-jdk6
<KM0201> D3luSi0n4L: right
<D3luSi0n4L> and theres a list of stuff and when i scroll down, how do i press ok?
<Guest31491> and wine
<histo> Guest31491: then you have it under applications > games > playonlinux
<KM0201> D3luSi0n4L: i believe the right arrow key will do it
<KM0201> mayb etab
<shcherbak> psykatog: hardware then
<KM0201> *tab
<histo> Guest31491: and walk throught hat to install
<D3luSi0n4L> got it , thanks!
<Guest31491> if i go thru wine it says no dvd/cd drive found
<[thor]> Guest31491: there should be a wizard in POL that will install MOH games
<psykatog> shcherbak:  ?
<Guest31491> there isint just modren warfare
<histo> Guest31491: well using playonlinux is through wine. Most people find that easier.  If you wnat to do it just through wine you have to look at the appdb.winehq.org to get directions.
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: the GNU version does not support sockets (it did in version 1.13 and earlier, but they removed that feature)
<manhunter> there is an option to install inside windows from ubuntu cd , if i select install inside windows ,then how can i use ubuntu from windows or how can i run ubuntu from windows?
<psykatog> shcherbak:  I'm pretty sure it IS a hardware problem.  I think the radio switch is set to 'off' and broken there.  I'm wondering if I can't reset that or ignore it via terminal commands
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm
<Guest31491> ive tryed the play on lunix it installed just fine but when i click run nothing happens
<D3luSi0n4L> when i typed sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner
<D3luSi0n4L> it did nothing but go to the next line and clear the dir i was in now its just
<D3luSi0n4L> >
<dnivra> manhunter, i guess you are referring to wubi. it works as if there is a separate partition-you won't need to boot windows to run ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> manhunter, the "install inside windows" is actually called Wubi, it's good to "test" if you like Ubuntu or not - but it's not as good as a "real" install!
<psykatog> shcherbak: I also tried sudo lshw -C network...
<shcherbak> psykatog: google type of laptop and wifi swich, if there is noted software solution it would be adaptable
<psykatog> shcherbak:  the line "*-network 1 : disabled
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: You can try bsdtar.
<dnivra> manhunter, read a bit about wubi here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer) then you'll understand.
<ZykoticK9> D3luSi0n4L, your command isn't complete - CTRL+C to exit the >
<Guest31491> so anybody ?
<shcherbak> psykatog: is it edge swith or button?
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ty
<psykatog> edge switch
<D3luSi0n4L> do you know the complete command? i copied it from someone
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: thanks ... I'll check into that one
<histo> Guest31491: you either have to check appdb.winehq.org or ask the peeps in teh winehq channel
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: any experience by chance with vnc and gnome-settings-daemon? gsd keeps crashing on us when we start up vnc
<histo> Guest31491: /j #winehq
<psykatog> shcherbak:  an edge switch
<Guest31491> The file '/media/Airborne/AutoRun.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<ZykoticK9> D3luSi0n4L, sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Jordan_U> Skaperen: You're welcome.
<D3luSi0n4L> ahhh ty
<histo> Guest31491: there is also #playonlinux
<shcherbak> psykatog: do you have guarantee (means can you open laptop without voiding something)?
<Guest31491> oh ok i try that
<manhunter> dnivra, ZykoticK9 yes, it's wubi , i want to use/run ubuntu from windows
<ZykoticK9> plightbo_, sorry no experience at all with that.  best of luck.
<ZykoticK9> manhunter, personally i view that as a bad idea - but best of luck.
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm
<maco> shcherbak: generally thats the thing that gets voided when you open it :P
<manhunter> dnivra, ZykoticK9 can i use/run ubuntu from windows using the option "Install inside windows" ?
<manhunter> ZykoticK9, why bad idea ?
<D3luSi0n4L> sudo apt-get sun-jre or w.e says unable to locate package sun-jre
<dnivra> manhunter, "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer)" read a bit about wubi.
<KM0201> manhunter: there's some risks in running ubuntu w/ wubi..
<dfhsd2> manhunetr: you can use qemu and any linux
<ZykoticK9> manhunter, making ubuntu dependant on windows make no sense to me.
<maco> shcherbak: unless it covers accidental damage or specifically allows playing inside (like zareason's open hardware warranty)
<psykatog> shcherbak:  no warranty, got it through craigslist
<psykatog> it's a toshiba satellite, 3-5 yrs old
<ZykoticK9> manhunter, you might just and to consider installing Ubuntu into a VM on windows (or the other way around)
<manhunter> KM0201, what risk
<KM0201> manhunter: just do some googling, i don't like to say one way or the other, because i'm biased against wubi(personal experience).. but just thoroughly research it.
<shcherbak> psykatog: make sure to know opening procedure, motherboard type, (many nice videos on subject out there)
<dnivra> manhunter, "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer)" says what's are the risks and more things about wubi.
<ZykoticK9> manhunter, if you get a Wubi issue - it seems few of the experienced users in this channel can help - 'cause they don't use Wubi...
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: so I'm getting an error "Unable to initialize Clutter" when starting gnome-session
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: know anything about that? my research says it's related to gnome-shell :(
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: nope, bsdtar can't do sockets, either
<psykatog> shcherbak:  so what I'm hearing is there's nothing hat can be done purely through terminal?
<ZykoticK9> plightbo_, Clutter is the current "engine" used for gnome-shell, i believe you need to have 3d acceleration for gnome-shell, what graphics card are you using - OR do you have 3d support?
<D3luSi0n4L> hey
<shcherbak> psykatog: i do not think so, if there is nothing under your type of laptop in google
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: i'm on Amazon EC2
<D3luSi0n4L> one last thing before i quit annoying everyone one lol
<shcherbak> psykatog: one moment
<ZykoticK9> plightbo_, dousbt you'll get gnome-shell working then!
<smw> psykatog, what do you mean there is nothing that can be done through the terminal?
<raven> Hey there whats up?
<psykatog> smw: simply that there's nothing I can't do to activate the wifi radio through the terminal instead of opening it up
<smw> psykatog, did you try rfkill?
<psykatog> smw: no
<Exbte> why does ubuntu publish its users email adresses?
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: uninstallying gnome-shell and installing metacity worked
<jrib> Exbte: hmm?
<KM0201> Exbte: where'd you get that idea?
<smw> psykatog, if rfkill can't do it, nothing can
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: I think the problem is they all switched to using libarchive and libarchive itself is the problem
<smw> psykatog, (nothing in software)
<Exbte> I filed a bug report about a year back and now my email is publicly available in lists.ubuntu.com/archives
<psykatog> smw: whats the rfkill identifier?
<smw> psykatog, rfkill list
<jrib> Exbte: yes, lists.ubuntu.com are archived
<KM0201> Exbte: thats why you create a hotmail account... :)
<D3luSi0n4L> so i downloaded a thing for my browser to show Java EE
<smw> psykatog, it is the number from rfkill list.
<D3luSi0n4L> its call  "java_ee_sdk-6u1-jdk-linux-x64.sh"
<D3luSi0n4L> how do i open it?
<Exbte> Then why do they publish both username AND email into a archive?
<jrib> Exbte: they're public mailing lists
<Exbte> Can I get my email removed somehow?
<smw> Exbte, lists are forever
<Exbte> Because I don't like spam
<Exbte> I'm suprised that anyone that uses ubuntu likes spam
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone know how to open that?
<jrib> Exbte: you can ask I guess but at this point it's probably mirrored in several places...
 * jrib does not get spam
<KM0201> Exbte: you really should have thought about that before you posted the bug report... all info there is publicly available, and i think it even says so when you post the bug.
<psykatog> smw: rfkill list oesn't return anything
<D3luSi0n4L> jrib, do you know how to open a .sh?
<jrib> D3luSi0n4L: open it why?
<KM0201> lol
<smw> psykatog, 2 possibilities. 1. hardware block 2. no drivers
<D3luSi0n4L> i dunno i got it so i can view a site that requires JAVA EE support?
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: I guess I'll have to use cpio for now, but cpio is such a pain
<KM0201> D3luSi0n4L: most the time     sh /path/to/file
<smw> Exbte, never use your main email address for mailing lists
<D3luSi0n4L> java_ee_sdk-6u1-jdk-linux-x64.sh
<jrib> !java | D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> D3luSi0n4L: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Exbte> I didn't realise launchpad was a mailing list
<Liath> Lawlz
<smw> Exbte, mailing lists are public, anyone can harvest it...
<Liath> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<jrib> oh so hilarious...
<psykatog> I just did a fresh install and haven't accessed a network on this pc yet, is it likely that I don't have any current drivers?
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm ok thanks
<psykatog> smw: I just did a fresh install and haven't accessed a network on this pc yet, is it likely that I don't have any current drivers?
<Exbte> Yes and now my email is being harvested because Ubuntu doesnt advertise that Launchpad will publish your email adress to bots
<manhunter> i installed virtualbox on windows ,now how can i attache ubuntu to it?
<smw> psykatog, is this wifi? If it is, the answer is yes
<bubbalooo> manhunter, which virtual
<shcherbak> psykatog: another thing, check keyboard shortcuts
<plightbo_> ZykoticK9: what are some other common window managers used with Gnome? I kind of hate metacity's look
<slashingt> anybody knows if it is possible to semantic check any text (not just orthographic control)
<psykatog> smw: should I try to access a wired connection and update before anything else?
<smw> psykatog, yes
<Exbte> Is there anyone higher up I can contact about Ubuntu being scamsters?
<manhunter> bubbalooo, virtualbox
<bubbalooo> manhunter, which virtual setup
<KM0201> Exbte: that's ridiculous.
<Spirox> s
<Spirox> s
<Spirox> s
<smw> psykatog, update the pkg list and then use System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<FloodBot4> Spirox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Spirox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> plightbo_, with Gnome?  metacity is kinda the standard, with compiz a close second (also won't work without 3d support though).  You might want to check out alternatives like xfce or lxde.
<jrib> Exbte: that just makes you sound trollish.  Anyway, file a bug against launchpad if you feel it's not clear enough when you set a contact e-mail that others will be able to see it and see what happens
<psykatog> smw: alright, thanks.  I'll try to figure out where I can do that...
<ssfdre38> where can i find xml2-config file
<bubbalooo> manhunter, just build a virtual and the use the settings to add a ISO to be read at boot up
<Exbte> Sign in to Launchpad
<Exbte> If you proceed, the following information will be available to Launchpad:
<Exbte> uh
<Exbte> isnt that what I'm trying to prevent
<psykatog> smw : actually, I know exactly where I can do that.  http://wiki.metrixcreatespace.com/  it's like 10 blocks away, I'm spoiled
<psykatog> (on the landlord's wifi here)
<KM0201> Exbte: thats my point, you obviously didnt read it when you signed up, so... you should have not used that info to begin with
<KM0201> its not their fault, its yours
<Exbte> KM0201: It said nothing of the sort when I signed up
<jrib> Exbte: that's just openid telling you that
<manhunter> bubbalooo, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<smw> psykatog, I am spoiled, I have fast internet :-P
<kevon> Can someone help me out with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543868/
<KM0201> Exbte: well.... did it not dawn on you, when reading other bug reports, that everybodys info was visible?
<Exbte> No?
<kevon> for some odd reason its tell me there are more users then what i see logged on.
<Exbte> Because their email isn't visible in launchpad
<Exbte> It's only when it gets archived into a mailing list
<Exbte> that it becomes visible
<hanasaki> what program can be run to max out the cpu's and leave them running>?
<smw> hanasaki, why would you do that?
<jrib> Exbte: it is visible in launchpad if you set an e-mail.  I don't know if there's privacy options for the e-mails or not
<bubbalooo> manhunter, yeah that is a graet link it shows you the settings and adding the ISO, ask any questions though I'm quite familiar with Vbox
<hanasaki> smw:  test the temp under load and 2 to max out a vm of ubuntu.. seems to hang under high load
<hanasaki> smw:  so?
<jrib> Exbte: ah I have the "Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users" in my user preferences.  Do you have that checked?
<Exbte> yes
<smw> hanasaki, gzip /dev/random to /dev/null?
<Exbte> and I cant see others email adresses
<bubbalooo> manhunter, try linuxmint 10 as well seems to run better in a virtual better the Ubuntu
<Exbte> that's what led me to believe my email wouldnt be published
<smw> hanasaki, that will work if there is only one core
<jrib> Exbte: you can't see my e-mail: https://launchpad.net/~jrib ?
<hanasaki> smw:  that will run forever?
<hanasaki> smw:  2 cores
<dkmc360> Hey all
<Exbte> I can see your email adress jrib
<Exbte> but I cant see
<Exbte> https://launchpad.net/~anthonyhunt55
<smw> hanasaki, yep, it will run forever, run 3 of them. That will max out 2 cores ;-)
<dkmc360> Any android users aroung
<manhunter> i selected ubuntu.iso from hard disk but got error
<dkmc360> Around
<jrib> Exbte: you should file a bug.  I think if you have that checked and your e-mail is getting displayed it's an issue
<manhunter> failed to open cd/dvd image
<cabbie_> im on ubuntu10.10. i want to be able to run commands outside of /usr/bin. how can i do that?
<ZykoticK9> jrib, ya, i see your email too
<KM0201> hmm.
<jrib> Exbte: #launchpad is probably a better place to move this discussion
<hanasaki> how bout a cpu benchmark?
<KM0201> Exbte: it tells me to "log in to view your email info".. are you sure you didn't choose to hvae it visible?
<slashingt> is it possible to semantic check any text (not just orthographic control) on ubuntu?
<bubbalooo> manhunter, have you checked the ISO MD5sum https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<hanasaki> smw:  "not a regularfile" lol
<Exbte> sign in and it says No public address provided.
<smw> hanasaki, yes | gzip > /dev/null
<smw> hanasaki, that filled up one of my cores pretty good, not sure if you even need the gzip
<ZykoticK9> Exbte, jrib is correct - this isn't an Ubuntu issue, it's a Launchpad issue.  #launchpad
<smw> hanasaki, nm, just yes > /dev/null
<smw> hanasaki, make a few to fill both cores
<jrib> smw, hanasaki: note that there is a program called "cpuburn" in theh repositories
<smw> jrib, how is it better than yes? lol
<smw> jrib, I don't see it
<BBrooks> having issues resolving dns, I have static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, and my dns servesr in /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> !info cpuburn
<ubottu> cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-40 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<manhunter> bubbalooo, it's official ubuntu 10.10, i created iso using magic iso software
<hanasaki> thanks
<hanasaki> anyone using vbox 3.2.12?
<bluebird> morning, guys
<BBrooks> nm just started working..wth
<jrib> smw: I don't know how or even if it is better
<bubbalooo> manhunter, is this a custom ISO then?
<manhunter> bubbalooo, no, i use magic iso software to create iso from cd
<kevon> ;/
<smw> jrib, it ha alot of warnings on it. lol
<bubbalooo> manhunter, If you can just download the ISO the magic iso should work but you never know
<hanasaki> is there anything for desktop sharing with multiple people that owrks over a firewall (https) and client/server on windows and linux and mac?
<hanasaki> and FREE
<BBrooks> dang, now it's not resolving dns any longer
<Skaperen> stupid cpio can't handle large files
<BBrooks> anyone know if there are issues with repositories today
<KM0201> BBrooks: none here..w hat repo are you having an issue w/?
<BBrooks> KM0201, not sure, i am pointed to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Goddard> is there a good timesheet tracker?
<BBrooks> KM0201, not sure but my dns keeps bouncing on my ubuntu server box
<KM0201> hmm
<Skaperen> I guess I have to make my own archiving format ... cpio, tar, and zip all have limitations
<BBrooks> how can I clean apt-get update?
<tim__> I'm running a dual boot setup, with XP on one partition(10GB), ubuntu on the other partition (110GB). Is there a good program to create an image of the XP partition so I can restore it if necessary?
<ZykoticK9> tim__, check out the clonezilla livecd
 * KM0201 <3's clonezilla
<BBrooks> does clonezilla work as good as ghost?
<bitplane> Anyone running 11.04 and compiz? fancy testing something before I file a bug report?
<BBrooks> i have a client interested in it
<ZykoticK9> BBrooks, better, it's free ;)
<KM0201> BBrooks: i've never used Ghost.. so i can only tell you, i've been quite happy w/ Clonezilla
<BBrooks> nice
<KM0201> and it only costs about .15 for a blank CD R
<bitplane> erm 10.04
<Ramino> hi
<BBrooks> is it hard to configure?
<KM0201> i'm not sure what the going rate on Ghost is.. but i bet it's more than that
<bitplane> oh no, it is 11.04
<Fezzler> No sound
<Jeruvy> I had a bad experience with ghost 15 recently and went to acronis total image.
<ZykoticK9> bitplane, #ubuntu+1
<KM0201> BBrooks: not really, i found it really easy... there's smoe "quick walkthroughs" on the clonezilla website.
<bitplane> thanks
<BBrooks> nice thanks guys
<rusivi> KM0201: One advantage of Ghost/Acronis over FOSS (aside from corporate support) is the HAL independent cloning.
<RegressLess> My sound stopped working in ubuntu 9.04. Any ideas?
<KM0201> rusivi: guess i've never ran intot hat issue.
<Fezzler> Well, no sound, Lucid, on board VIA sound chips
<yop129> when i double click on a samba share and it gets mounted, where does it get mounted to exactly, could not find it anywhere i looked
<rusivi> KM0201 -> http://www.uiu4you.com
<ZykoticK9> !9.04 | RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<KM0201> RegressLess: i'm assuming youd on't want to hear "upgrade to a supported version of Ubuntu"...
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, too late ;)
<nicolaus> hey
<nicolaus> guys
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: lol, only cuz i didn't call ubottu for help..lol
<nicolaus> i want to install something using terminal but its alot of programs how do i install alot of programs one time in terminal
<Goddard> i need a timesheet tracker
<ZykoticK9> nicolaus, "sudo apt-get install program1 program2 etc"
<nicolaus> thanks
<nicolaus> i tried that
<nicolaus> i did
<nicolaus> sudo apt-get install skype
<RegressLess> Sorry, sound stopped working in Ubuntu 10.04. Any ideas?
<nicolaus> it said skype not found
<histo> nicolaus: what's the problem?
<ZykoticK9> !partner | nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<histo> nicolaus: oh well you need the partner repo
<KM0201> nico1038: you can download the skype.deb from skype.com and just double click it to install it
<histo> then you can install skype from there
<nicolaus> i am using how to forge
<Fezzler> Intrepid has been a bear with sound and video
<histo> nicolaus: the howto could be outdated or wrong
<nicolaus> i am trying to get all the programs for my perfect desktop
<nicolaus> sudo apt-get install amarok opera skype empathy flashplugin amule amule-utils vuze banshee bluefish dvdrip filezilla transmission ttf-mscorefonts-installer openoffice.org gnucash gtkpod mplayer smplayer quanta kompozer mozilla-plugin-vlc xchat-gnome sound-juicer rhythmbox acroread non-free-codes ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2 xine-ui xine-plugin thunderbird evolution
<nicolaus> thats how i had it
<histo> Fezzler: intrepid is unsupported
<Fezzler> 9.04 worked best - nothing but trouble with Intrepid
<KM0201> nicolaus: you don't need to "forge"... just download the .deb from skype.com
<v__> hi
<nicolaus> i am trying to get all the apps for perfect desktop
<ZykoticK9> nicolaus, that has at least one other problem - libdvdcss2 will fail unless you add medibuntu as well
<Ramino> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<Ramino> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<Ramino> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<nicolaus> ok thanks guys
<histo> nicolaus: well then you have to enable medibuntu and partner repo
<Fezzler> Oops.  Meant Lucid
<RegressLess> Ubuntu 10.4 (misspoke earlier) sound stopped working. Please help troubleshoot.
<nicolaus> but if i want to use terminal
<Fezzler> Lucid
<nicolaus> to install skype is this the right
<RegressLess> 10.04
<histo> Fezzler: what's the problem you are having
<SuperPaco69> hello
<nicolaus> to install skype is this the right
<Fezzler> G, H, I all worked well
<nicolaus> sudo apt-get install skype
<KM0201> nicolaus: if it's not in a repository, no
<ZykoticK9> nicolaus, you need to add the partner repo, then your command will work
<histo> nicolaus: yes
<histo> KM0201: yes it is
<KM0201> nicolaus: only if its in the repository
<shane4ubuntu> ok, the other day I tinkered very little with iptables, and abandoned that idea, and fired up ufw instead, I allowed ssh on the local LAN but I can't ssh from laptop to cpu??  do I need to flush iptables?  or does ufw take care of that for me?
<histo> KM0201: it's int he partner repo
<Goddard> i need a timesheet tracker
<SuperPaco69> one eth interface is not recognize by my ubuntu how can I fix that??
<KM0201> histo: ok.. i wasn't aware of that...
<ska> On one system wget downloads the .deb, but on the other, it downloads HTML code.. Apt is broken becuase of this. Perhaps I should say, apt can't deal with this
<Fezzler> histo>> A) no sound  B) jerky video (ala You Tube) no sound
<nicolaus> give me an example with repo plz zykotick9
<Fezzler> histo>> Other than that - Ubuntu rocks
<histo> !partner > nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> !partner > nicolaus
 * KM0201 laughs
<histo> Fezzler: are you running 64bit?
<rusivi> Goddard: Does OOo Spreadsheet work for you?
<bitplane> how do I check to see if a binary is 32 or 64 bit?
<v__> got a problem - seeking assistance:  truecrypt 7.0 - ubuntu 10.10: when launching trucrypt it cannot find libfuse (libfuse is located in /lib and has simlinks to /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib) any ideas? ps. trucrypt installed from website via scrypt
<epaphus> Does ubuntu come with any bittorent downloader?
<SuperPaco69> one eth interface is not recognize by my ubuntu how can I fix that? is the eth1 on ubuntu server 10.0.4
<histo> epaphus: yes
<KM0201> epaphus: it comes with transmission..
<ZykoticK9> bitplane, "file binary" might work
<rusivi> !truecrypt | v__
<ubottu> v__: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<bitplane> thanks ZykoticK9
<RegressLess> Sound stopped in Ubuntu 10.04. Any ideas?
<histo> Fezzler: you can try installing the latest flash also to fix the sound you should try the alsa dev ppa
<epaphus> tnx
<bitplane> epaphus: Transmission is a good one
<rigved> hi everyone. i get this error when i try to sign my e-mail using evolution on ubuntu 10.04 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/543880/ i searched and found this - http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2007-December/032196.html but i cannot locate my gpg.conf file. can anyone tell me what is the name of the gpg.conf file?
<SuperPaco69> how can I get a driver interface??
<KM0201> SuperPaco69: a driver interface?
<histo> Fezzler: let me get you link
<rinku_kokiri> maybe you guys can help me... what or where is altGr
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, he means like eth0 (i think)
<rinku_kokiri> and if i don't have an altGr, what is the substitute?
<nicolaus> nicolaus@Nicolaus-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install skype
<nicolaus> [sudo] password for nicolaus:
<nicolaus> Reading package lists... Done
<nicolaus> Building dependency tree
<nicolaus> Reading state information... Done
<nicolaus> Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nicolaus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nicolaus> is only available from another source
<SuperPaco69> KM0201, yes my eth1 is not recognize by the server
<nicolaus> i used that
<nicolaus> and thats what happen
<shane4ubuntu> !pastebin | nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<v__> anyone can lend a hand?
<ZykoticK9> nicolaus, you need to add the partner repo! then run "sudo apt-get update" then it should work
<rinku_kokiri> how to type altcodes in ubuntu
<rinku_kokiri> go
<KM0201> lol
<djwattz> does anyone know how to remove the lock file in man dvd the program wont start
<nicolaus> ok
<Guest49330> exit
<KM0201> then paste 80 lines of text again
<shane4ubuntu> man, no ufw gurus around?
<rigved> hi everyone. i get this error when i try to sign my e-mail using evolution on ubuntu 10.04 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/543880/ i searched and found this - http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2007-December/032196.html but i cannot locate my gpg.conf file. can anyone tell me what is the name of the gpg.conf file?
<rusivi> Fezzler: I found that using the newest release of Ubuntu & flash/gnash is best way to go. As well, if you have discrete graphics may look better than integrated.
<rinku_kokiri> !altcodes
<rinku_kokiri> !altgr
<RegressLess> Sound stopped in Ubuntu 10.04. Any ideas?
<Maahes> djwattz: it should be in /var/lock/
<nicolaus> it says no command repo found
<Maahes> you just rm the file
<Fezzler> histo>> thanks
<djwattz> ill try it
<KM0201> nicolaus: you realize in all the time you've been trying to do this, you could have already downloaded skype.from skype.com, and had it installed?
<mitnick> hello
<Maahes> RegressLess: try restarting the pulse audio server. I know google returns a good reply on how to do that.
 * rinku_kokiri needs help typing alt codes
<djwattz> theres nothing in /var/lock
<rusivi> RegressLess: Yes, test your sound in Live CD for Maverick Meerkat, then comeback and let us know if it works or not.
<Dabian> ,русский
<nicolaus> its not only skype kmo201
<djwattz> and i cant delete it
<nicolaus> its alot of programs i need
<Dabian> ~русский
<ZykoticK9> !ru | Dabian
<ubottu> Dabian: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Maahes> djwattz: does it give you the name of the file that is locked?
<SuperPaco69> how can I get a eth0 driver interface??
<SuperPaco69> does anny one has a sudgestion??
<nicolaus> just need to install them all at once i did it a long time ago not sure how to do it again
<Dabian> ZykoticK9: Thaks. :)
<rupert> i changed my name. i will repeat my question hopefully smb can see it and maybe help with it. btw i think it is not much to do. maybe just know where truecrypt looks for this library, thx
<djwattz> ya
<rupert> got a problem - seeking assistance:  truecrypt 7.0 - ubuntu 10.10: when launching trucrypt it cannot find libfuse (libfuse is located in /lib and has simlinks to /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib) any ideas? ps. trucrypt installed from website via scrypt
<Dabian> ZykoticK9: That channel seems rather dead though. :(
<SuperPaco69> how can I get a eth0 driver interface??
<SuperPaco69> hello
<histo> Fezzler: for the sound fix try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<djwattz> ohh snap its working now for some reason thank u tho
<Maahes> djwattz: go to the root directory and do: find -name *filename*
<Maahes> np :)
<Dabian> ZykoticK9: Or maybe they just hope, that if they're real quiet, I'll go away. :))
<ZykoticK9> Dabian, if you are comfortable in english feel free to ask here.
<rigved> Dabian: you can ask here in english
<rupert> pls, anyone?
<Dabian> rupert: Yes?
<rupert> im really afraid the cops come and i need to do this
<nicolaus> zykotick9 can u private message me plz
<rupert> got a problem - seeking assistance:  truecrypt 7.0 - ubuntu 10.10: when launching trucrypt it cannot find libfuse (libfuse is located in /lib and has simlinks to /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib) any ideas? ps. trucrypt installed from website via scrypt
<rupert> dabian
<ZykoticK9> nicolaus, sorry no - i'm an in-channel only helper ;)
<djwattz> how do a delete an old kernal
<Fezzler> rusivi>> got latest - something is off and
<nicolaus> ok
<Dabian> rupert: Do you have the exact error, you get?
<nicolaus> let me ask then
<rupert> Dabian - i dont mind if you can do it in private also, any way you prefer
<rupert> yes, one sec
<nicolaus> can u give me an example with the repo thing u talking about
<histo> Fezzler: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html for flash
<nicolaus> sorry for being a noob
<ZykoticK9> djwattz, search for linux-image in USC, Synaptic, or cli
<rupert> dabian:  truecrypt: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tim__> I guess another approach to clonezilla would be to 'import' my XP install in to a virtualbox system running on Ubuntu. Is there an easy way to do this?
<Dabian> rupert: But you have that file, its just a symlink?
<rigved> djwattz: via Software center. make sure that you have booted into the new kernel before you delete the old kernel
<rupert> i have it in /lib, and i created simlinks in /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib
<ZykoticK9> tim_, you might run into issues doing that, with Windows activation type stuff.  Best of luck.
<KM0201> nicolaus: PM me, or answer mine, i'll tell you how to add the repo... you're making a mountain out of a mole-hill though
<Dabian> rupert: What does dpkg -S libfuse.so.2 give you?
<rupert> 1 sec
<rigved> hi everyone. i get this error when i try to sign my e-mail using evolution on ubuntu 10.04 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/543880/ i searched and found this - http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2007-December/032196.html but i cannot locate my gpg.conf file. can anyone tell me what is the name of the gpg.conf file?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, how can I fix my ssh?  somehow I can't ssh into this box
<Dabian> rupert: Sounds like you have trouble with LDLIBRARY_PATH or something.
<shane4ubuntu> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rupert> v@v-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg -S libfuse.so.2
<rupert> libfuse2: /lib/libfuse.so.2.8.4
<rupert> libfuse2: /lib/libfuse.so.2
<rupert> v@v-System-Product-Name:~$
<Dabian> rup: (spelling)
<djwattz> ok where in the software center
<king> hi osgui communityyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<rupert> dabian: how do i check ld library path?
<Dabian> rupert: Did you compile truecrypt yourself?
<rusivi> tim__: Clone your native Windows XP install, then to run the Live CD in a virtual machine and clone the native install into the virtual machine, then virtually eject the Live CD and restart the VM.
<rigved> djwattz: in the top panel. Applications > Software Center
<RegressLess> Maahes I get nothing
<rupert> i installed it with a script the website provides, i made a few clicks thats all
<rupert> standard install
<tim__> rusivi: By live CD you mean the clonezilla live CD?
<rupert> annoying issue... if you dont have the answer off the top of your head, no problem, ill just dig deeper
<aakside> I have an Asus X59 laptop. The max screen resolution is 1280x800. Would it be safe to edit the Grub2 00_header file so that GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800 instead of the default 640x480?
<rusivi> tim__: Yes or whatever L-CD you setup for cloning ;)
<djwattz> ok thanx
<tim__> @rusivi: Awsome man, thanks for the help, I'll give that a shot.
<Maahes> RegressLess: try using this package: sudo apt-get install paman
<vodkus> hey, anyone know a good channel to get some help with basic c++?
<djwattz> ya i know where the software center is
<pksadiq> rigved: have you created a gpg key?
<djwattz> but i am saying where in the application do i goto to selete it
<vodkus> im just wondering what the & means in say "void addOne(int& x);"
<rigved> pksadiq: yes i have. i am able to encrypt e-mails. just not able to sign them.
<skaterguy> I have a problem with ubuntu and a wireless network i have a netgear wnr1000 wireless n router. but for some reason i cant see the wireless network
<rigved> pksadiq: encrypt to myself, that is
<pksadiq> rigved: try locate gpg.conf     to locate the file,
<rusivi> skaterguy: Is your wireless n router draft n?
<ZykoticK9> skaterguy, are you able to see other wireless networks?  some wireless cards in linux don't support all encryption types - if you disable encryption on the router can you connect?
<KM0201> skaterguy: well, its probably not the router, my router works fine
<skaterguy> its mixed b/g/n
<rigved> pksadiq: i tried. couldn't find it. so i went searching manually. found it in .gnupg. i thing locate does not search in hidden folders.
<rusivi> skaterguy: Right but is the n the draft n status?
<Dabian> FloodBot*: You guys really live up to your names, lol.
<skaterguy> yes
<Dabian> rupert: I am reading on the truecrypt website.
<skaterguy> i can see others
<Dabian> rupert: Where does truecrypt install?
<skaterguy> zykotic
<rusivi> skaterguy: If it's draft and you have problems that's not a surprise.
<ZykoticK9> !tab > skaterguy
<ubottu> skaterguy, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> skaterguy, if you can see other networks it's probably your wireless card in your computer that's giving you the issue.  best of luck man.
<rigved> pksadiq: thanx for your help
<tim__> Rats, I'm trying to install virtual box from the software center, and I keep getting an error about it requiring installation of untrusted packages. I'm running 10.04. Any ideas?
<sacarlson> tim__: I use the virtualbox package direct from orical
<djwattz> anyone know how to delete a prevous kernal in the terminal
<rinku_kokiri> how do i type in UNICODE
<sacarlson> tim__: and I run ubuntu 10.04, I don't recall any untrusted packages
<rupert> hey dabian
<ZykoticK9> djwattz, for example "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic"
<rupert> i fixed it
<rupert> actually i am about to
<djwattz> ohh ok
<rupert> ive been away from linux for so long i completely forgot about ldd lol
<rinku_kokiri> how do i type in UNICODE?????
<rupert> :)
<djwattz> how do i check witch kernal iam running
<rinku_kokiri> djwattz, uname -a
<djwattz> thanx
<skaterguy> Rusivi how can i find out what i have
<rinku_kokiri> or uname -r
<c0l2e> what d'you call that microsoft user syndrome??
<ZykoticK9> djwattz, it's a good idea to keep 2 kernels, a known working and current
<rinku_kokiri> how do you type in unicode?
<rusivi> skaterguy: What is your model # of your Netgear router?
<c0l2e> which making previous user of windows getting hard time to familiar to another OS
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | rinku_kokiri
<ubottu> rinku_kokiri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<djwattz> how do i check what preveoius kernal i have
<pksadiq> rinku_kokiri: where? if in gedit you can do CTRL + SHIFT + U and the unicode code
<sacarlson> rinku_kokiri: what uses unicode?
<rupert> dabian: i fixed it but now i get this: truecrypt: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<rinku_kokiri> i uses unicode
<ZykoticK9> djwattz, "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<sacarlson> rinku_kokiri: what application uses unicode?
<rinku_kokiri> sacarlson, i uses unicode
<ZykoticK9> rupert, are you trying to install 32bit truecrypt onto a 64bit OS?
<sacarlson> rinku_kokiri: so I guess you must be good at talking to yourself
<djwattz> didnt do anything
<rinku_kokiri> sacarlson, didn't ask for a question or to be interrogated.. i asked how to type in unicode... and that method DOES NOT work in opera
<ZykoticK9> djwattz, that's strange.  sorry i don't know then.
<djwattz> its all good
<rupert> zykotick: nope im 32 bit. i just read up the library is 64bit so thats weird
<Dabian> rupert: How did you fix it?
<rupert> dabian: i solved library requirements with ldd
<ZykoticK9> !tab > rupert
<ubottu> rupert, please see my private message
<RegressLess> Maahes: tried that and a reboot. still nothing
<rinku_kokiri> so i can't triforce in ubuntu??
<rinku_kokiri> fail
<ZykoticK9> rupert, sorry man - i avoid all encryption issues, so best of luck.
<djwattz> ok how do i know i remived the preveious kernal
<pksadiq> rinku_kokiri: CTRL+SHIFT+U <code> works almost everywhere
<Dabian> rupert: Interesting!
<rupert> ZykoticK9, np... hackin away lol... brings back highschool memories on 486 dx2  :)
<rojoheimer> hello guys
<rinku_kokiri> ɕ << not supposed to be that.. supposed to be a nonbreaking space
<rinku_kokiri> IF unicode is unicode
<sacarlson> rinku_kokiri: sorry but it sometimes takes questions to get answers try http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780462
<Dabian> rinku_kokiri: utf-8 != utf-16
<arox> hello?
<Dabian> rupert: Whats does "file /lib/libfuse.so.2.8.4" give you?
<aurilliance> I can access the internet from any browser, but after a recent update I am no longer able to ping any sites. Anyone know how to fix this?
<arox> Should I wait my turn or just state my problem?
<rinku_kokiri> ≠ << doesn't work in opera (ctrl shift u 2260)
<aurilliance> arox: just say it
<Dabian> arox: Read topic and message from bot.
<Dabian> arox: Just ask. :)
<rinku_kokiri> but it works in firefox
<rinku_kokiri> hrm... ditching opera nau
<rinku_kokiri> thx all
<Dabian> rinku_kokiri: :D
<arox> I bought a netbook today and immediately installed Xubuntu on it at the advice of a friend through the USB boot method. Now I'm deciding I want to go with Ubuntu Netbook and it's giving me an error message when I try to use my USB drive.
<Echo_> I am trying to allow irc chat to connect under firestarter but i dont know which service to use can someone please help?
<Echo_> I am trying to allow irc chat to connect under firestarter but i dont know which service to use can someone please help?
<histo> arox: yeah i'd go unr rather than xubuntu
<arox> I'm trying to clear the USB drive to put Ubuntu Netbook on it and it says "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<arox> mount failed." when I try to access it,
<Dabian> arox: Are you sure sda1 is still your USB drive?
<Dabian> arox: I doubt that.
<mandriva_> hi
<Dabian> arox: sdb1 might be your usb drive instead.
<arox> I'm sorry I'm not very good at this linux stuff so I don't really know what sda1 is.
<Echo_> I am trying to allow irc chat to connect under firestarter but i dont know which service to use can someone please help?
<arox> Is that just the port that it's plugged into?
<Dabian> arox: sda1 is SCSI disk a, partition one.
<Dabian> arox: Due to historical issues, the naming of SCSI drives doesn't relate to LUN's.
<Fezzler> histo>> still no sound
<mandriva_> what's the problem?
<Fezzler> histo>> installed the driver at link provided
<arox> So, what should I do? I'm sorry I'm so  green to all of this.
<Dabian> arox: Try this: ls /dev/sd*
<sarthor> Hi, i am using Ubunutu Maverick, on lenovo thinkpade edge 15, i want to use fingerprint device for athentication, but when i use fprint_demo, Computer says no device found, HELP
<rupert> Dabian: this is wicked, check this out, the file gives (((((/lib/libfuse.so.2.8.4: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped)))) but the funny is i dlded the i386 pckage manually from repository and checked it and it only has 64 bit versions...
<Maahes> RegressLess: check your syslog and dmesg and look for errors relating to pulseaudio
<laurus> When I plug in my external USB HD, it is mounting at /media/ga9eir-952d... It used to mount at /media/disk . Is there a way to make it do so again?
<sacarlson> Echo_: I would asume firestarter will still allow you to connect out and allow in after connection astablished,  so pidgin should work
<Dabian> arox: Btw, instead you might install ubuntu-netbook.
<Dabian> rupert: Thats probably a bug then!
<mandriva_> please help me "how to run turbo C++ in ubuntu 10.10"
<bandeira> laurus, yes, there is.. you can edit your /etc/fstab
<Echo_> it don't what is it under example telnet,xwindows????
<rupert> Dabian, nop actually the one i dlded is 32bit. sweet. finally lolz
<laurus> bandeira, I see "errors=remount-ro 0       1" in that file on the drive's line... does that mean there is an issue?
<sacarlson> mandriva_: you can probly port some of the libs used in turbo C++ but I guess not all would work in linux
<Dabian> rupert: OK .. a word of advise .. keep a backup somewhere, before you crypt your stuff.
<zfe> empathy is probably the most bugged software i have ever used
<zfe> in my life
<Dabian> rupert: People tend to loose their encrypted stuff, because they don't think it will happen to them.
<pksadiq> laurus: go to system > Administration > disk utility > select the drive and change the label name, from the next time it will automatically mounted with label name in any ubuntu system
<rupert> Dabian, thats good advice, but i am still waiting to get the big hdd delivered till then i cross my fingers
<Dabian> rupert: Good luck. :)
<RegressLess> Maahes: syslog not recognized. dmesg gave me a bunch of lines like this: [  947.642284] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0
<mandriva_> is there any alternative for ubuntu as orbit downloader Grab++ to fetch youtube videos with GUI
<Dabian> rupert: Had a friend that lost 5 years of data that way, because he was impatient. :)
<laurus> pksadiq, does that utility use e2label?
<pksadiq> mandriva_: why turbo c++, are you saying the c++ of the oldy schools?
<bandeira> laurus, copy the whole line which contains the partition you'd like to mount.
<laurus> bandeira, oh, wait, that is my normal hard drive, sorry :P
<Dabian> arox - you still here?
<mandriva_> pksadiq: i use ubuntu but i have to compile windows c programs for my school assignment
<pksadiq> laurus: I don't know whether disk utility does, but e2label , I thinks allows only to label linux partitions, especially ext*
<sacarlson> Dabian: rupert: ya they say if you really want to delete something encrypt it and trash the keys,  even the fbi can't get it back
<laurus> pksadiq, that's okay, this is an ext3 formatted drive
<arox> yeah just a little confused
<Fezzler> histo>> here?
<pksadiq> mandriva_: c or c++?
<pksadiq> laurus: ok, then carry on
<laurus> pksadiq, by the way, how do I tell that this drive is sdb1?
<gumby52> Hi,  is there any "security" one should do to Ubuntu out of the box... or is it reasonably secure?  I'm not worried about physical access.
<laurus> I somehow remember that, but how do I confirm it?
<bandeira> laurus, on a "option" field, write defaults
<Fezzler> No sound in Lucid.  Just re-installed alsa drivers
<izinucs> gumby52: what are you worried about then?
<pksadiq> laurus: using e2label?
<laurus> bandeira, sorry, what do you mean?
<arox> Ok so I did that thing you told me to do, now what?
<mandriva_> pksadiq: generally we have to use C
<StrangeCharm> i have an ubuntu laptop and an ubuntu server. when i log on to an alien network with my laptop, i don't want an eavesdropper to be able to see what i'm doing. what's the simplest way for me to set up a vpn for this?
<pksadiq> laurus: e2label device [ new-label ]
<gumby52> just wondering about ports that I should shut down to prevent "attacks" izinucs
<smw> gumby52, it is pretty secure
<bandeira> laurus, for example: /dev/sda3   /home  ext4  defaults    0    2
<rupert> dabian sacarlson, three places to store my keys. that'll hopefully do it + i do have backups on dvd in the basement tbh. but they're hidden
<grendelson> hey all - I'm considering doing a frsh install of 10.04  ( from 10.10 _ ) After I cannot play games via WINE any more :-(  - but one thign I want to do is CLEAR my desktopsettings in my Home dir first - where can I find hte files I need to clear to wipe my user settings for Gnome desktop?
<laurus> pksadiq, er, but device has to be something like /dev/sdb1 right?
<smw> gumby52, just don't install from untrusted sources
<grendelson> I searched forums but couldn't find it :-(
<izinucs> gumby52: most all are closed unless opened by a program on your machine.
<mitnick> hello
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: does the server have a gui or vm running?
<gumby52> ok. thanks.  I guess I could do a netstat and check the ports.. but I haven't used ubuntu.  mostly use AIX, HPUX and Solaris
<nit-wit> grendelson, are you trying to downgrade or make another install separate
<pksadiq> laurus: yes
<mitnick> recommend me a software for see my hardware pls
<gumby52> decided to scrap microsoft on this new computer
<laurus> pksadiq, so how do I know which one it is?
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: or is it cli only?
<grendelson> nit-wit, I suppose I'll do a clean install - seems the best way to get a fresh start - I have speartae home / var/ etc
<grendelson> so won't lose any home dir stuff
<StrangeCharm> izinucs, it has a gui, but i generally just access it via ssh
<pksadiq> laurus: try the command df
<grendelson> but I've been upgrading for a few major version and my login is all goofy - I have to purpoely run a script to go to compiz and back and  want to just get the "generic " desktop any user would get
<rupert> ok Dabian ZykoticK9 sacarlson, i got it to work. thx for all the help. have a good one. peace
<Echo_> figured it out"how to configure firestarter to allow irc chat to connect" not bad for a noob huh?LOL
<gumby52> always good to figure out anything new.
<nicolaus> lol
<nit-wit> grendelson, it is consfusing when you say from 10.q0, but yeah if you have the room go for another install. You have a extended surrounding the whole thing or just the swap
<nit-wit> 10.10
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: well.. you have a couple of options.. setup ssh -X and then run gnome remotely or ssh and stick with apps that run directly on X
<gumby52> lol I've been working on unix for years.  Now I need to learn how to use a gui.
<arox> Dabian, I typed in the ls /dev/sd* prompt and it gave me a list of the /dev/sd things what do I do with those?
<laurus> pksadiq, thanks!
<nicolaus> i am kinda new to linux so i am trying to figure it all out
<nit-wit> gumby52, ohh the realdarkside UNIX
<grendelson> nit-wit, Yes I'm sorry _ 10.10 has been problematic so rather than try to "downgrade"I' was going to format all OS drives and reinstall...
<Echo_> gumby unix is like the terminal huh?
<Dabian> arox: one of them is your usb
<Dabian> arox: But maybe you just want to apt-get install ubuntu-netbook?
<gumby52> well strictly command line stuff for work
<pksadiq> !info mingw32 | mandriva_
<ubottu> mandriva_: mingw32 (source: mingw32): Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.1.dfsg-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 20178 kB, installed size 94752 kB
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: that would be gnome without vnc .. just over ssh
<arox> That might be easier. :] Can I do that from the ubuntu website?
<StrangeCharm> izinucs, neither of those are what i want to do. i no not want to run a remote x, i just want to have the server be a vpn server for the client.
<grendelson> nit-wit, But since I plan on keeping Home Dir I know that the goofed up desktop will remain so I need to first figure out what to Wipe to Clean up the desktop to "New"  ( as if I was a new logged in user)
<nit-wit> grendelson, soounds like you know what to do I never seperate home I just do standard installs, so I can't be of help.
<pksadiq> mandriva_: enough?
<gumby52> I don't mind command line. i'm pretty comfortable there.  it's trying to figure out where things are in the gui that's interesting
<Echo_> kool, ive been on windows all this time i dont think i will be going back!
<eman2> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 and it won't recognize my hard drive (neither with Gparted). Forums were no help. Can anyone here help me?
<Dabian> arox: Just type on command line:
<smw> gumby52, I know the feeling
<nit-wit> gumby52, shiny and one click at a time.;)
<gumby52> I tired to get 2 "games" running through wine.  I got Civ V to work through wine with steam.... couldn't get DOD:source to work
<Dabian> arox: apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: ok.. ssh'ing into the server allows you to do what you want.. openvpn could be setup for essentially the same thing..
<grendelson> Anyone able to point me to a link that will tell me what Files I need to check or clear or delete to get a Generic Desktop under Ubunto 10.04 or 10.10 ( Gnome)?
<gumby52> it's all good.
<Fezzler> How do I fix no-sound problem?
<aurilliance> I can access the internet from any browser, but after a recent update I am no longer able to ping any sites. Anyone know how to fix this?
 * izinucs says humm
<magn3ts> Is it likely that gnome-panel will remember the ordering of my applets? Or should I just forget that dream?
<StrangeCharm> izinucs, ssh doesn't transparently file everything from the client through the server
<Echo_> hey gumby what games you tring to install?
<Dabian> magn3ts: You can right click and lock them.
<Fezzler> I don't even see Sound in Preferences or Administrator menus.  Odd
<arox> Could not open lock file, unable to lock the admin dir... are you root?
<Dabian> magn3ts: It works for a while, usually.
<mandriva_> pksadiq: can i search it in synaptic as "mingw32"
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: how do you mean..
<arox> Is what it spat out at me, with some extra stuff in between.
<devslash> if i forgot the password for my encrypted ubuntu install, is there anything i can do to reset it
<Dabian> arox: ahh .. sorry
<Dabian> arox: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<pksadiq> mandriva_: of course, that too helps you to find more
<StrangeCharm> izinucs, if i connect to a vpn on my laptop, all my network traffic gets forwarded to that destination through an encrypted tunnel
<gumby52> Echo_ trying to run dod source through steam
<mandriva_> pksadiq: thanks in advance, i will try this
<gumby52> I can get steam running... and can get civ V to work
<nit-wit> grendelson, try this site left column playing around  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: ok.. so if that is what you're looking for then openvpn is probably your answer..
<gumby52> I tried to use various video options like -gl and others
<Dabian> arox: It will take a little time, depending on the speed of your connection. >)
<gumby52> never got it to start... it just kicks up and dies.
<StrangeCharm> izinucs, is openvpn a hassle to set up?
<devslash> if i forgot the password for my encrypted ubuntu install, is there anything i can do to reset it
<gumby52> I have wine1.3.8 installed
<pksadiq> mandriva_: thank if it works, else it's just wasted ;)
<StrangeCharm> devslash, if it's actually encrypted then no. that's the whole point
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: never done it myself.. on the client side network manager will handle it.. on the server side you have to do some setup.. just not sure how much.
<aurilliance> Anyone here know why PING would have stopped working after my most recent update?
<grendelson> nit-wit, Thanks
<gumby52> and I put wintricks on also
<StrangeCharm> izinucs, i guess i'll have some fun then
<izinucs> StrangeCharm: just another project :)
<pksadiq> !details | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dabian> aurilliance: Other than to annoy you, you mean?
<nit-wit> grendelson, hopefully that is what will works.;)
<devslash> StrangeCharm: nm i remembered it
<nit-wit> work
<gumby52> Echo_: you play any games through steam
<pksadiq> .whois
<magn3ts> Dabian, it lcoks them and then messes them up when I reboot, then they're locked so I have to go through the hassle of unlocking and re-moving
<aurilliance> Dabian: exactly ;)
<Dabian> aurilliance: What error do you get?
<magn3ts> I'm actually thinking of starting a blog and recording their position at shutdown and at boot everytime I have to restart. Get a twitter account and post the screenshots.
<ska> Apt is broken. Can't fix: http://pastebin.ca/2019939
<aurilliance> Dabian: nothing, normally ping times out, however it just sits there not doing anything at all
<aurilliance> It doesn't even print anything
<Dabian> magn3ts: Flickr might be better for that.
<Dabian> magn3ts: Which graphics card do you have?
<aurilliance> Dabian: I'm starting to suspect a router issue, I can use wget without logging in to an ftp server, but when I do it it with a login on a secure ftp server it doesn't work...
<nicolaus> hey when i oprn synaptic package i see this message
<nicolaus> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nicolaus> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Echo_> does anyone use clam?
<iszak> I give up with FXp.
<nicolaus> hoe do i fix it
<iszak> FXP
<iszak> yes FXP is a hoe.
<Dabian> aurilliance: ping 127.0.0.1
<Echo_> lol iszak :)
<Dabian> aurilliance: What does that give you?
<sacarlson> ska: I think hardy might be at end of life
<aurilliance> Dabian: it works fine
<sarah1> Hi all
<ska> Every file I try to wget, even images, gets interpreted as an HTML file.
<aurilliance> same with localhost
<izinucs> nicolaus: it means you have to run the command it gives you from terminal to hopefully fix the problem
<magn3ts> Dabian, nvidia...
<Echo_> clam or avast???
<sarah1> i want to convert .html ebooks to .prc format so i can put them on my kindle
<magn3ts> but I had the same issues on laptops with Intel graphics
<sarah1> I used to do it with mobipocket creator on windows
<nicolaus> thanks izinucx:
<izinucs> sarah1: why not convert to pdf.. kindle should read that.
<smw> sarah1, look into calibre
<nicolaus> i didnt put the two --
<sarah1> but linux dislikes mobipicket
<gumby52> so I just got DOD source to start up about 3 mins ago :)  progress
<sarah1> you can't change the font in .pdfs on kindles
<ska> How do I get my ubuntu version?
<sarah1> i like my letters big!
<ZykoticK9> ska, lsb_release -a
<nicolaus> i install ubuntu and it didnt install grub can someone help me get grub loader plz
<Dabian> aurilliance: might be a problem with the nameserver or router then.
<pksadiq> !info calibre | sarah1
<ubottu> sarah1: calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.18+dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 7493 kB, installed size 26732 kB
<izinucs> !grub2 | nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> ska try look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Echo_> Does anyone use clam?How reliable is it?
<aurilliance> Dabian: yeah. I'll check again later at home and see if the issue persists (on work wifi atm). Thanks for the help mate
<Dabian> aurilliance: No problem, good luck. :)
<nicolaus> i install ubuntu and now i cant get on my windows side
<Dabian> aurilliance: What if you type "host google.com" btw?
<Echo_> guess not lol
<Dabian> Oh well. :D
<Dabian> Seems he will get along.
<sacarlson> nicolaus: can you bring up the grub menu at boot time?
<nicolaus> nope
<Dabian> sacarlson: If not at boot time, when? :D
<nicolaus> just go straight to ubuntu
<pshifter> it should come up automatically
<pshifter> if you have multiple OS's
<Dabian> sacarlson: (Sorry, just joking) :)
<sacarlson> Dabian: that would be the only time I know,  so what is the method to bring up the menu at boot?
<KM0201> nicolaus: are you sure you dual booted?.. and didn't erase windows
<ska> sacarlson: I can't even update my cache now, so I can't upgrade
<sacarlson> Dabian: no problem
<nicolaus> i am sure i didnt erase it
<pshifter> two HDDs or one that's partitioned?
<nicolaus> 100% sure
<Dabian> sacarlson: I think holding CTRL or shift or something like that, maybe pressing ESC.
<pksadiq> nicolaus: I hope you are using grub2 , ok?
<sacarlson> Ska did you read the methods stated in the link I showed you?
<Dabian> sacarlson: I only booted the default kernel for years, I guess.
<nicolaus> it should be grub2
<pshifter> try: sudo update-grub
<ska> I figured it out!
<nicolaus> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Dabian> sacarlson: or I do it without thinking.
<pshifter> will automatically scan all the boot records on any disk attached
<ska> The firewall is filtering the incoming http stream!
<pksadiq> nicolaus: follow pshifter
<pshifter> when you do a fresh 10.10 install it might not have seen all the boot records
<Dabian> sacarlson: If you can boot, you can also insert a timeout, in the config file, and run grubinstall again, or something like that.
<ska> All of the http data is ruined by it. Nothing is wrong with my system..
<ska> I'm an idiot.
<RegressLess> sound stopped working in Ubuntu 10.04. Please advise!
<nicolaus> oh didnt read pshifter
<Dabian> sacarlson: My brother in law sometimes uses ms-windows, in order to play video-games.  He has a long delay, ten seconds or something.
<nicolaus> trying now
<sacarlson> Dabian: you should add nicolaus: to your comments it is he that needs to know
<pksadiq> pshifter: it's not a human,to make such errors ;)
<Dabian> sacarlson: Oh, ok.
<ska> sacarlson: I know how to upgrade several different ways, but I need to fix the firewall filter that is doing this.
<Dabian> nicolaus:  My brother in law sometimes uses ms-windows, in order to play video-games.  He has a long delay, ten seconds or something.
<Dabian> !grubmenu
<nicolaus> ok
<nicolaus> seems like this work
<nicolaus> thanks pshifter
<Dabian> nicolaus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change%20Boot%20Options%20Permanently%20On%20An%20Existing%20Installation
<nicolaus> brb restarting
<sacarlson> Ska: ok so you don't really need an upgrade then you can fix a firewall in 8.04 with iptables
<eman2> Ubuntu isn't recognizing my hard drive. Can someone help me or direct me to someone who can?
<pksadiq> eman2: are you in ubuntu now?
<eman2> pksadiq: yes
<sacarlson> Ska: maybe pastebin sudo iptables -L to see if the firewall is really your problem
<eman2> pksadiq: actually, a terminal in Gparted live CD
<ryansmith> Samba doesn't seem to allow me to use my network printer unless I first restart the service. Anyone know what might be going on?
<nicolaus_> nope thats didnt work
<ryansmith> browsing the shared folders works fine without the need for a restart
<pksadiq> eman2: what does ls /dev/sd* shows?
<eman2> pksadiq: nothing shows up, that was the first thing I checked
<Fezzler> No sound - Lucid
<pksadiq> nicolaus_: while you tried update-grub did it say something about windows?
<nicolaus_> nope
<Dabian> nicolaus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<arox> Dabian, it's done.
<sacarlson> nicolaus_: you should be able to if the windows partition is still visable  if you mount it from ubuntu,   you also see it in gparted
<pksadiq> eman2: have you tested the same hard disk in any other OS or computer?
<Dabian> arox: Nice. :)
<eman2> pksadiq: yes, it works fine in Windows
<Dabian> arox: You can create a new user, from the admin menu.
<Dabian> arox: but you might wanna reboot first (or log out and log back in), to see if it works.
<Dabian> arox: If not, create a new user, and log in as that new user, and see if its works.
<arox> Okay
<mitnick> hello
<xnarayan44> so I'm looking for a good security tools distro
<Fezzler> okay - I have Audacity playing back somehing
<Pici> xnarayan44: So you're asking in a channel that is specific to one distro.  ##linux would be the best place to ask.
<pksadiq> eman2: and so sudo fsck ?
<sacarlson> xnarayan44: maybe backtrack
<jrmcm> What is the differance between an alias and a function?
<eman2> pksadiq: all it says is fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<eman2> pksadiq: do you think I need to change anything in the bios? if so, what would I be looking for?
<ska> sacarlson: Thanks for helping. It turns out the firewall is another box upstream from me. Its doing deep filtering and causing havoc.
<zer0rez> i need help pairing my apple wireless aliminum keyboard w/ my ubuntu machine
<sacarlson> ska: very good
<Pici> jrmcm: aliases can't take arguments and process them.
<zer0rez> i can pair my logitech mouse and my magic trackpad fine, but the keyboard refused to pair
<pksadiq> eman2: I don't thin so, If windows detects then ubuntu will be also doing the same
<mitnick> guys what is the command when i have broken paquets on ubuntu?
<elfranne> any idea why my mplayer starts to "lag" after 14-15min on video files ? works fines on vlc
<gumby52> guess I spoke to soon. game started then froze computer
<SuperPaco69> hello
<mitnick> hello
<elfranne> hi
<SuperPaco69> I have one server ubuntu that the eth1 is not recognice how can I make it work??
<eman2> pksadiq: what else can i try?
<sacarlson> mitnick: maybe http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<pksadiq> eman2: what does sudo lshw -class storage    gives?
<SuperPaco69> I have one server ubuntu that the eth1 is not recognice how can I make it work any sudgestions??
<zer0rez> SuperPaco69: asking your question 2x in one minute doesn't get it answered any faster
<eman2> pksadiq: that tool isn't provided on the live cd
<arox> I don't think it worked..
<arox> I think it's still xubuntu.
<pksadiq> eman2: lshw is in ubuntu by default
<pksadiq> !find lshw | eman2
<ubottu> eman2: Found: lshw, lshw-gtk
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: not recognized like nothing in ifconfig?   what is seen with lspci?
<eman2> pksadiq: i corrected myself when i said i was running ubuntu, it's actually a gparted live cd, based off debian
<SuperPaco69> does any one knows how can I down load the hardware driver app in a server??
<eman2> pksadiq: regardless, it appears the command isn't available
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, no nothing there and I do ifconfig eth1 up and nothing
<ZykoticK9> SuperPaco69, jockey-gtk if you have a gui
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: try lspci
<elfranne> any idea why my mplayer starts to "lag" after 14-15min on video files ? works fines on vlc
<arox> Dabian are you still here/
<eman2> pksadiq: i'll boot up the live cd and try the command. give me a sec
<pksadiq> eman2: sorry, this channel is actually meant for ubuntu support, try #debian as it's not ubuntu
<Claytonarvixe> does anyone know why when I copy the mysql data to /home/ and then create a symlink, why mysql fails to start?
<Claytonarvixe> issues with the mysql.sock file?
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, I am not there is at work the server
<SuperPaco69> I am in a client
<eman2> pksadiq: i'm going to pop in ubuntu live cd and try the command. i only went to gparted to see if drive was recognized
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: then ssh into it and sudo lspci
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, no ssh allow in the company :(
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: then get your admin to fix it
<NoqturnalX> I have a question about Persistent USB pendrives running Ubuntu 10.10
<SuperPaco69> ZykoticK9, so if I do apt-get install jokey-gtk it will get the system the app??
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: or setup a vpn to it to bypass your works rules about ssh
<nicolaus> all what i tired fail
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, I am the admin but I am looking for a solution
<nicolaus> any other suggestion and how to install grub
<agustin> I need help i have 4 filesystem in my computer but i cann only see 1
<arox> Is there someone else here who can help me?
<nicolaus> it wasnt installed when i was installing the ubuntu
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: to get a solution you need to probe to get anwers
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, I am at home so  I cannot configure I am just in a research to get ahead of tommorrow
<arox> I was having a problem with my USB drive not mounting properly, and I tried to update to ubuntu netbook from the terminal but when I rebooted it's still xubuntu, even under a new user name.
<ZykoticK9> SuperPaco69, jockey is the Additional Hardware driver thing
<pksadiq> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NoqturnalX> can anyone point me in the right direction for fixing persistent image on a USB flash drive. My ubuntu doesn't boot all the way when persistent is enabled any more
<zer0rez> no one uses the apple wireless keyboard w/ ubuntu huh
<SuperPaco69> so how do I install it on the server ZykoticK9 ?
<nicolaus> how do i install back gurb guys
<nicolaus> grub
<arox> Ubottu: I asked that because I was working with someone else who seems to have gone AFK since my reboot. Sorry for being redundant.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<washington> Hi. I need as close as i can get to exchange as possible on ubuntu. what should i use, and i know there are subpackages i will also need
<UbuntuLily> I have burned Ubuntu to a cd a few times but it doesn;t seem to want to boot.  Is there a way to see if the disk burned correctly?  It said it did..... but its not workin so not sure what to do next
<washington> i need outlook
<pksadiq> !persistent | NoqturnalX
<arox> I feel silly now
<lucas-arg> nicolaus, after installing another OS?
<washington> as exchange complaint as possible
<Dabian> arox: Why?
<sacarlson> nicolaus: sudo grub-update  or sudo grub-install /dev/sda  I think
<Dabian> arox: Oh .. I read the backlog
<Dabian> arox: Maybe you need to get rid of Xubuntu.
<Dabian> arox: sudo apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop
<agustin> i need some help i have 4 file systems in my computer but i cann only see 1
<agustin> what can i do?
<Fezzler> Sound available in Audacity but nowhere else?  Lucid
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, so I do the lspci I get the result of the controller and then??
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: then google it to see if others have problems with it
<lucas-arg> sacarlson, nicolaus sudo update-grub2 then sudo grub-install /dev/sdx but thats only if u want to apply some changes... for reinstalling grub after installing windows ask a bot
<eman2> pksadiq: reran the commands before and got the same output. lshw gives me output, but i have no way of copying them to the screen. anything i'm looking for in particular?
<lucas-arg> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<SuperPaco69> ok thanks
<Dabian> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lucas-arg> there
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, thanks a lot!
<Dabian> !grub2 | dabian
<ubottu> Dabian, please see my private message
<sacarlson> lucas-arg: nicolaus: that sounds more correct
<Dabian> ubottu: Cool, thanks.
<mandriva_> pksadiq: is there any download manager like orbit downloader for ubuntu which can both grab youtube videos and download files
 * DISARONO - 5 ounces of Cranberry Juice , ice, Disarono ......... There you have it, Disarono on the rocks, and Cranberry.
<_jesse_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<_jesse_> hrm well it really isn't an emergency :/
<maco> DISARONO: stop that please
<KM0201> _jesse_: wel,l then why did you do it?
<DISARONO> Hi Mackenzie Morgan
<NoqturnalX> wow it's a nightmare in here lol
<infid> to install samba server you just do 'sudo apt-get install samba' right?
<maco> DISARONO: howdy. this channel is for ubuntu technical support. please try to stick to that topic
<_jesse_> KM0201: I didn't realize it should only be used in emergencies; wasn't sure ubotto even had that command
<stygian_> some people may not understand that ops are channel operators, that they dont necessarily have the answers, that they arent the only ones that might have answers, etc
<Flannel> _jesse_: In the future, mentioning it in #ubuntu-ops is an easy non-emergency method of letting us know.  But thanks.
<maco> _jesse_: no its fine. any time an op is needed, go ahead
<_jesse_> Flannel: gotcha, thanks :)
<pksadiq> eman2: does sudo lshw -class storage   , gives anything as output? if it does , that's enough for now, now open disk utility, and check you disk , if present
<KM0201> !msgthebot | _jesse_
<DISARONO> wtf
<ubottu> _jesse_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DISARONO> wtf was that
<maco> DISARONO: that was more overt spam than yours
<maco> KM0201: that factoid is about practicing. jesse actually did mean to alert the ops, so really, it's fine
<DISARONO> someone asked how to make disarono on the rocks and cranberry in Ubuntu Notepad
<KM0201> maco: actually, he said he didn't
<DISARONO> so I pasted it in here, to put it in their ubuntu text editor
<maco> KM0201: no, he said it wasnt a true emergency
<devslash> i installed a windows 7 theme but the uninstall script is borked and doesnt work. any suggestions on how i can revert to the default theme ?
<Flannel> DISARONO: No, they didn't, please stop that.
<pksadiq> !info youtube-dl | mandriva_
<ubottu> mandriva_: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<eman2> pksadiq: it does give a lot of output about sata controllers and ide interfaces. which disk utility are you talking about?
<KM0201> maco: jesse_> KM0201: I didn't realize it should only be used in emergencies; "wasn't sure ubotto even had that command"  note the last part
<IdleOne> KM0201: Please drop it.
<devslash> any one
<Flannel> KM0201: It's alright, water under the bridge, etc.
<nicolaus> ok thanks going to restart
<KM0201> Flannel: didn't bother me, talk to maco..
<NoqturnalX> does anybody have a link to fix the persistent changes part of a USB Flash drive setup with Ubuntu 10.10? the laptop won't boot with persistent on
<pksadiq> eman2: system > administration > disk utility
<DISARONO> last night my woman told me to "Fill her up like a gast tank, but don't mind the fumes because she hasn't wiped in 2 weeks"
<KM0201> lol, knew that ws coming
<Alan502> Hi :) Can somebody help me making multiple letter shortcuts in ubuntu?
<devslash> i installed a windows 7 theme but the uninstall script is borked and doesnt work. any suggestions on how i can revert to the default theme ?
<eman2> pksadiq: i see the cd drive, sata host adapter, pata host adapters, and a 688 mb peripheral device (filesystem.squashfs)
<pksadiq> !unetbooin | NoqturnalX
<Fezzler> where do I configure sound?
<pksadiq> !unetbootin | NoqturnalX
<ubottu> NoqturnalX: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nit-wit> devs
<Fezzler> I don't see such an option in the System menus
<Diamondcite> Fezzler: Right click on the volume icon on the top right?
<NoqturnalX> I have it installed on the flash drive already. I used the universal installer on a windows machine. it worked but now all of a suddent it wont boot anymore. gets hung at the Ubuntu loading screen
<NoqturnalX> thank you for the links ubottu i'll check to see if I can find a answer in one of them :)
<SuperPaco69> how can I install the ubuntu software center in a server??
<Diamondcite> NoqturnalX: USB based boots tend to take some time as long as the drive is being read.. did you do an improper shutdown(That might hurt the persistent data file)
<pksadiq> eman2: and so I think there is something to be done with your bios,I don't play much with it, any way go to bios and load optimal settings and reboot
<zfe> folks help me
<pksadiq> !sound | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zfe> i need a software make really simple dungeon maps
<Dabian> zfe: Er det dig?
<Fezzler> Diamondcite>> I don't have one
<nit-wit> devslash, last time I saw this it couldn't be fixed but try this. left column playing around. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<zfe> with 4 directions
<zfe> n-e-s-w
<devslash> huh
<Dabian> Hvad laver du i-talien?
<kato>  SuperPaco69: that needs a gui. You can use #aptitude in shell
<eman2> pksadiq: pretty sure i already did that, but i'll try that again. thanks for the help, i appreciate it
<Fezzler> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<NoqturnalX> Diamondcite: Thank you for your help. It's actually my mothers computer that I set it up on. Her hard drive is bad and this is a temp fix for her. I don't know if there was a improper shutdown. but it does not go any further. is there a way to repair the persistent file if this happens?
<SuperPaco69> kato do I just do a apt -get aptitude??
<agustin> need some help i have 4 file systems in my computer but i can only see one
<Fezzler> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NoqturnalX> i just installed on a USB here at my house and booted into ubuntu same setup as hers and it booted pretty quickly. under a minute I'd say
<devslash> nit-wit: did someone else have this problem with this script ?
<nit-wit> agustin, when you say 4 file systems what do you mean.
<kato> SuperPaco69: no you should have aptitude already it gives you ncurses menu to software centre
<nit-wit> devslash, not sure if was the same script but it was a W7 looking desktop for Linux.
<nicolaus> ok i see the grub but no windows
<NoqturnalX> i'm not sure what phrase to Google for to find the answer on my own. that's why I came here to see if someone knew or perhaps had a link to a helpful resource
<UbuntuLily> I have burned Ubuntu to a cd a few times but it doesn;t seem to want to boot.  Is there a way to see if the disk burned correctly?  It said it did..... but its not workin so not sure what to do next
<devslash> so do i need to reinstall ?
<nicolaus> i am sure the windows is still there
<_jesse_> md5sum | UbuntuLily
<Fezzler> Diamondcite>> I have no Sound icon on top
<_jesse_> UbuntuLily: check the md5sums for the ISO
<KM0201> nicolaus: why are you so sure of that?... can you mount the windows drive?
<nit-wit> devslash, I would look at removing the whole desktop or reinstalling it first that waht the link shows
<nicolaus> yes
<agustin> i have my hdd with 4 partitions
<UbuntuLily> i did, iso is good
<KM0201> ok.
<nit-wit> what
<nicolaus> i see all the files on windows
<agustin> but i cann only access to one of them
<Fezzler> I hate Ubuntu sound!  Ugh.
<CarlFK> UbuntuLily: do you have a floppy drive?
<UbuntuLily> no
<KM0201> Fezzler: you mean the login sound? the humming africans?
<nit-wit> agustin, your to vague
<Fezzler> To get jackd working, disable pulse audio; now no sound in cd players; but Audacity gets sound
<CarlFK> UbuntuLily: ok, so can't use a SBM floppy (which will boot a cd...)
<UbuntuLily> my bios supports cd boot if thats where this id going
<mandriva_> pksadiq: once i have tried youtube-dl but i can't use it, is there any gui forntend for youtube-dl
<Fezzler> KM0201>> No - I mean CD, MP3, You Tube, etc.
<CarlFK> UbuntuLily: is your box's bios set to boot from CD before the HD?
<UbuntuLily> yes
<KM0201> Fezzler: dunno, mine works great
<CarlFK> mandriva_: you might want to look at miro
<UbuntuLily> and I also manually told it "Boot from CD" at the boot menu
<nicolaus> i was going to try and reinstall windows but think i might have the same problem when its done
<UbuntuLily> I have the disk in now and its not mounted
<KM0201> UbuntuLily: did you burn the disk as an image?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> That helps!  :)
<UbuntuLily> yep
<KM0201> Fezzler: i try.. :)
<KM0201> Fezzler: whats your sound device
<Nexxus> when i tried to make conky slightly transparent using compiz simple editor it ended up making my entire screen go transparent except for my desktop image how do i avoid that this time
<agustin> I have 4 partions in my hardrive, but in dolphin system i can only visuale one of them.. what can i do to see them all
<Fezzler> KM0201>> On board Via chips set
<KM0201> well thats why
<KM0201> via graphics suck.
<KM0201> oh wait, nevermind
<KM0201> we're talking about sound
<Fezzler> KM0201>> graphics is nvidia
<UbuntuLily> Any other options to check cd?
<KM0201> Fezzler: yeah, sorry... i'm still frozen from the knees up, when I'm comnpletely thawed, i'll think more clearly
<KM0201> Fezzler: laptop or PC?
<kato> Nexxus: iirc that should be in ~/.conkyrc
<bucky> UbuntuLily, got another computer you can try it on?
<Nexxus> kato: what is the command to make it more transparent?
<UbuntuLily> Just stuck it in a windows box and it doesn't seem to mount either
<xud477> hi
<bucky> UbuntuLily, you tried to reboot and run from the live cd?
<mandriva_> CarlFK: can i grab youtube video with miro
<CarlFK> yep
<kato> Nexxus: conky has a config file .conkyrc. in there you'll see things like 'own_window yes' and 'own_window_transparent yes'
<Nexxus> kato: thanks ill check it out
<xud477> \/tmp
<xud477> any one on bt4 ?
<jrmcm> What is the difference between an alias and a function?
<xud477> u may seem link ?
<shcherbak> xud477: apparently there is #backtrack-linux chnnel
<xud477> ok thx :)
<mandriva_> CarlFK: which laptop(vendor) is most compatible with ubuntu 10.10
<Fezzler> KM0201>> PC
<CarlFK> mandriva_: no clue.  I have 2 HPs that work fine
<KM0201> Fezzler: i dunno, buy a sound card? :)
<mandriva_> CarlFX: can you please give me the model no:
<shcherbak> mandriva_: ubuntu posted comatibility list
<kato> jrmcm: you might like to visit #bash or check out tldp.org/bashwhatever
<jrmcm> k thx
<sarah1> OK how am i not the administrator for my computer? I don't have permissions to access all kinds of folders.....
<CarlFK> mandriva_: product: HP EliteBook 2540p
<sarah1> i have no idea what i've done wrong
<shcherbak> sarah1: are you still sudoer?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Wow, you are good!
<mandriva_> CarlFX: can i install ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition in HP mini 210
<KM0201> Fezzler: handing out quality advice for over 10yrs
<KM0201> lol
<sandboxx> pls i need a channel for back track 4
<CarlFK> mandriva_: no clue.
<shcherbak> sandboxx: apparently there is #backtrack-linux chnnel
<bucky> sarah1, sudo   Password: <your user password>
<sandboxx> thanx
<bucky> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mandriva_> shcherbak: what does i586 mean? can i install "opensuse11.3 i586" in a i386 32bit desktop
<sarah1> i guess some folders are hidden from me in the graphical interface
<KM0201> mandriva_: are you sure its not 686?.. if so, thats 32bit..
<sarah1> and I don't know enough (any) commands to look at the problem
<sarah1> one specific folder is the one xchat is supposed to download into, at /home/sarah/xchat
<sarah1> and.. i can't navigate there visually
<J_C> mandriva_: yes, you can
<shcherbak> mandriva_: it architecture, i do not do pentium, but 586 system on 386 hardware is not ok.
<CarlFK> KM0201: 386 is 32 bit too.  I am not sure what mandriva_ is up to.
<IdleOne> sarah1: open nautilus and hit ctrl + h to view the hidden folders
<supercom32> I'm trying to compile an ncurse example program and I keep getting test.priv.h: No such file or directly exists, but it does as the file is in the same folder I am compiling from. What gives?
<kato> sarah1: check under view>show hidden file
<KM0201> CarlFK: yeah, i was gonna mention that, bu i figured since he mentioned 586, it wasn't worth bringing up
<Bluefever> Hey not to big of a problem, but just a little bothersome. There are usually Three orange clear boxes in the bottom right hand corner of the desktop, but today when I logged in I noticed they were gone, and I have no idea why. All I really want to know is how to get them back. I just changed my login yesterday, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it.
<shcherbak> mandriva_: is it server suse?
<sarah1> WELL THAT WAS SIMPLE
<sarah1> dang
<sarah1> thanks all
<mae_tae> people, i want to find pattern of one string of other string? how will i do that?
<FloodBot2> sarah1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<punkmexic> how can i make ubunt tu print me a .txt with the contents of a folder (using special characters (like ñ ´´´) im using this ls -R > listadearchivos.txt
<sarah1> k thanks
<arox> Trying to update to ubuntu netbook but it looks like xubuntu is still there.
<shcherbak> mae_tae: cat string | grep pattent1 | grep pattern2?
<mae_tae> something like grep -i "www.youtube.com/..*" "www.youtube.com/jtdel#/p/8/sdsd
<syslq> arox: fcourse, you need to remove it
<mae_tae> shcherbak, grep -i "www.youtube.com/..*" "www.youtube.com/jtdel#/p/8/sdsd
<sacarlson> IdleOne: that's cool nautilus trick I didn't know that <ctl>+h  I didn't know that,  I was doing it the hard way,  thanks
<arox> What's the command for that?
<mae_tae> shcherbak, how will i do it if apply it to what im trying to do
<J_C> does anyone know if it is possible to force an http install using a local mirror instead of one tof the official mirrors?
<mandriva_> shcherbak: it's desktop edition
<valke2> hi. need some help, comp had a power fail while in the middle of a copy/paste transfer. all my files i was transferring are gone. what do i do?
<shcherbak> mae_tae: not sure what you want to do.
<mae_tae> shcherbak, i mean how will that pattern works on a particular url, thats what im trying to do
<CarlFK> J_C: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/squid-deb-proxy  that what you want?
<punkmexic> how can i make ubunt tu print me a .txt with the contents of a folder (using special characters (like ñ ´´´) im using this ls -R > listadearchivos.txt i also want to include hidden files printed
<shcherbak> mandriva_: I guess it will do. i586 is Xeon (just checked)
<sacarlson> J_C: I'm not sure about force but you can have a local cache on your lan and I guess if you don't give wan access I guess that might work
<CarlFK> J_C: you will need to do one install to warm up the cache, but then the next will be from the local copy.  but it will still want to check time stamps to make sure the .deb files are up to date
<mae_tae> shcherbak, example this pattern www.youtube.com/jtdel..* really works on www.youtube.com/jtdel#8/p/uasdfasf example
<tushar> can any 1 tell me how to use yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<J_C> Not really. I have a server on a private network that I'm using apt-mirror to populate. What I'm trying to do is use that mirror for the complete installation. It will initially start there, but after the apt-setup takes place it continues with official mirrors instead of mine
<valke2> tushar, open your messenger program?
<celthunder> tushar, pidgin or empathy?
<vasyl> I dont know if I am asking in the right channel or not, but I was wondering if I have samba installed on a box that is the DMZ on my router, and I set hosts allow 192.168.1.0/24 will it secure it from the internet or not? cause when I scan ports it still shows port 139 and 445 open (I mean when I scan it from outside my network)
<J_C> I can get this to work with CentOS and Fedora, but not Ubuntu
<shcherbak> mae_tae: www.youtube.com/jtdel - will work, but what is source for grep?
<tushar> well can we use yahoo in it
<CarlFK> J_C: check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/squid-deb-proxy  I use it, love it.
<valke2> tushar, yes
<jrmcm> tushar: you can use pidgin IM it supports all the major Instant messengers
<sacarlson> J_C: what if you take out all repositories except your local cache?  would it still check?
<eman2> pksadiq: it turns out the problem was that i had my hard drive connected to a gsata port instead of regular sata. gsata is a special feature on gigabyte motherboards.
 * valke2 sighs
<SuperPaco69> what netbios name you put?
<KM0201> tushar: empathy should be in application/internet... you can use it for yahoo.. but it sucks.. i'd use Pidgin
<CarlFK> J_C: mainly because it has a client that uses avahi to flip between the proxy and the normal repos, so laptops don't freak out when you take them away from the lan
<tushar> but how to use webcam chatting application
<pksadiq> eman2: and so it was really a hardware based problem,
<J_C> CarlFK: Thanks, I'll look at it. Right now I've tested Ubuntu about 5 or 6 times and it never goes to my local mirror
<CarlFK> J_C: for the install you have to specify the proxy - the installer does not use avahi.
<mae_tae> shcherbak, ok, because what im trying to do is just to prove or validate that regular expression if that really works on a particular similar url
<tushar> how to use webcam chatting application on messenger
<shcherbak> mae_tae: one sec
<CarlFK> J_C: er... yeah, and my late_install script then removes that setting so that the avahi thing works... just a sec...
<mae_tae> shcherbak, this should be the source www.youtube.com/jtdel#8/p/uasdfasf
<eman2> pksadiq: kinda. it shouldn't have mattered either way, because it was just a sata port with special features for RAID or something.
<valke2> any ideas how to recover lost cut/paste files after a power fail?
<tushar> hi its tushar
<CarlFK> J_C: sed -i "/^Acquire::http::Proxy/s/^.*$//" $TARGET/etc/apt/apt.conf
<tushar> i want some help
<mae_tae> shcherbak, and this be the pattern www.youtube.com/jtdel..*, to be tested
<shcherbak> mae_tae: cat XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX | grep -Eiorh '((abuse|Abuse)+@[[:alnum:]_]+?\.[[:alpha:].]{2,6})'
<CarlFK> J_C: that is the complicted way of blank out the file :)
<xud477> ubuntu wrx vs bt4
<pksadiq> eman2: I haven't yet heard of gsata
<valke2> tushar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340795
<J_C> I'm using LinuxCOE right now. I like it and it fits the bill for my requirements, i.e. Fedora, CentOS, Ubuntu and Debian, but for some reason the Debian installs revert to the official mirrors while the rpm based ones do not, they will stay with the initial local mirror
<valke2> tushar, btw, demanding help is poor etiquitte
<shcherbak> mae_tae: ^^ that i use to find email in whois output -- abuse@whatever.somehere
<J_C> The LAN has access to both the local and outside world
<KM0201> there's a repository out there somewhere, that has the latest gyachi in it...
<mae_tae> shcherbak, thanks, ah ok,. thank you ill try it
<xud477> and for medibuntu?
<alex__c2022> Anyone here have a good way to transfer videos to from ubuntu box to jailbroken iphone?
<xud477> thrz some change
<eman2> pksadiq: stands for Gigabyte sata . according to my install manual, they are 6 Gb/s instead of 3 Gb/s. They are just faster i guess
<xud477> iphone was just done to be jailbreaked
<valke2> if anyone might have any assistance available for a cut/paste fail, it'd be wonderful. please and thanks.
<mae_tae> shcherbak, can you give me a very simple example like cat "hello" | grep -i "h*", because the example of mine returns an error no such file or directory
<xud477> use tcsh
<tushar> any indian here to help on ubuntu
<xud477> or another ¦
<J_C> CarlFK: Unfortunately my experience with avahi is minimal, as well as debian based installs. My primary experience has been rpm based distros, not Ubuntu/Debian
<iszak> mae_tae, use echo "hello" |
<CarlFK> J_C: sigh.... oh yeah, read over the bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy  mainly that the default .conf doesn't have as many repos as you would hope.
<pksadiq> tushar: Why do you need indians only?
<mae_tae> shcherbak,  cat "www.youtube.com/jtdel#8/p/u/asdfsfasf" grep -i "www.youtube.com/jtdel..*"
<J_C> I'm not really sure when or how to run that apt sed routine you just mentioned
<CarlFK> J_C: no experience necessary - it just works(tm) :)
<PKKid> Where does Ubuntu keep the Application Menu items on disk?
<shcherbak> mae_tae: echo Hello | grep -i "h"
<PKKid> My googling is failing me on this one. :(
<valke2> pkkid, are you trying to build a shortcut?
<pksadiq> eman2: I don't usually care about the difference in 3-6Gbps, but I'm happy if I get a constant speed of 40kbps for my internet
<J_C> CarlFK: I'll check out squiid-proxy, but will it handle or get in the way of the other installs (Redhat, etc)?
<shcherbak> mae_tae: sorry, my bad. cat - screen file , echo - dispaly
<CarlFK> J_C: not at all.
<PKKid> valke2, Im trying to remove entries to something that gnome-do is picking up (im getting 3 entries for 1 application)
<xud477> i get pee, bye
<mae_tae> shcherbak, got it, hehehe, thanks
<CarlFK> J_C: you have to tell apt to use it.  (either by setting a config, or installing squid-deb-proxy-client)
<valke2> pkkid, oh okay. uno momento.
<Nazaryn> It is 20F outside, 64F (according to thermo), yet it is freezing right here. Sensors indicate that internal temperate of the case is 38C (100F). Should I just open the side of my case and let it rip?
<PKKid> And I deleted them from my Application menu, but im guessing they are stored someplace more general than my home dir
<shcherbak> echo "www.youtube.com/jtdel#8/p/u/asdfsfasf" | grep -i "www.youtube.com/jtdel" -- correct one
<Nazaryn> Or would opening side of the case disrupt airflow
<shcherbak> mae_tae: ^^
<eman2> pksadiq: this is the first time i built my own computer, so i wasn't even aware of these different speeds until a couple minutes ago when i checked the manual
<shcherbak> mae_tae: also | is called pipe, and is somehow important
<mae_tae> shcherbak, i see, ok, heheh, ill apply it
<iszak> eman2, you probably won't get 6 GB/s
<J_C> CarlFK: Of course I'll check it out, but how do I tell apt to use it in the middle of the install? These are basically hands-off installations, kinda like a sif file with MS
<valke2> pkkid, question, how were they installed? wine, apt-get, aptitude, deb, etc?
<pksadiq> eman2: did you assembled your own? how much did you reduced the cost by doing so? here, I get not more than 20$
<eman2> iszak: don't care, i'm just happy my HD is recognized :)
<PKKid> valke2, I installed it via their .sh installer
<shcherbak> mae_tae: try this: ls -l ~ | grep "D"
<PKKid> I found one entry at /usr/share/applications/... I just need to find the one other one. :)
<J_C> CarlFK: I don't mean to bug you, I'll read up on it first to see if it fits my requirements
<CarlFK> J_C: I use a preseed file with: d-i mirror/http/proxy string http://g2:8000/
<pksadiq> iszak: that is Gbps and not GBps, b=bit B=byte
<sacarlson> J_C: I've setup a local cache before but it would still get other stuff off the internet,  I think I just setup my configs so it tried to find it in my local first and if not found there start looking on the wan repositories
<PKKid> I don't think it matters, but Komodo is installed at /opt/komodo-edit-6/...
<eman2> pksadiq: i saved a lot of money, but that's because i got a good cpu and a gtx 460 graphics card. those are expensive when prebuilt
<shcherbak> PKKid: is it antyvir?
<J_C> CarlFK: Thanks, I'll have to defintely read up more on how the preseed works.
<CarlFK> J_C: no prob - im happy to help someone set this up.  I am looking for my wiki page on it...
<PKKid> shcherbak, huh?
<shcherbak> PKKid: comodo what is it?
<shcherbak> *komodo*
<PKKid> shcherbak, Its an IDE
<mae_tae> shcherbak, ok, hehe, its good, is this possible to like ban www.youtube.com but allow www.youtube.com/watch=...etc in squid?
<valke2> pkkid, more than likely there is an uninstall .sh script for it/them.
<PKKid> shcherbak, but it installs these little Application menu turds all over, and other programs are getting duplicate entries
<iszak> pksadiq, cool story bro
<J_C> The situation is that I'm in a fairly wide org with only one linux admin... me. And others want to be able to install for our users but they are not overly familiar with general linus installs.
<pksadiq> eman2: and learnt many more ;), if you don't care talking more, you may carry on, but through private chat, this is just off topic
<valke2> pkkid, google the name of the program and "uninstall script" or similar.
<PKKid> where else are menu items stored besides /usr/share/applications?
<J_C> So what I'm doing is creating a "one stop shop"
<CarlFK> J_C: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Advanced:%20Hands-Off,%20Preseeded%20Network%20Server%20Install  very old, so the exact .conf has changed, but thats all the parts you need.  ping me when something isn't working
<shcherbak> mae_tae: i think in squid you can just whitelist, not sure how it works with single youtube pages.
<valke2> ?
<J_C> CarlFK: Thanks for that... I've read some of the other preseed stuff on debian, but haven't run into this one... this will help
<mae_tae> shcherbak, thats why im very confuse about of how do it
<mae_tae> hehe
<valke2> oy did this thing die?
<yttrium> I just installed ubuntu on my Eee PC and I'm having some trouble with video.
<yttrium> Does anyone know if there are vendor specific drivers?
<KM0201> yttrium: probably not... video for what, webcam?
<J_C> CarlFK: Are you familiar with Linuxcoe, http://instalinux.com ??
<valke2> i just deleted a crap load of stuff i think. help?
<yttrium> VLC is just running choppy
<J_C> That is what I'm using, locally
<KM0201> yttrium: does your netbook have a SSD?
<PKKid> found it ~/.local/shares/applications/
<J_C> There are some lockdowns we have to perform after install, and linuxcoe gives me that capability
<valke2> yay for pkkid!
<sacarlson> yttrium: did you check System>admin>hardware drivers ?
<PKKid> interesting that grep doesn't search hidden directories.. :-/
<yttrium> Nope, regular 250 gb hard drive
<sprung> I want to replace the ubuntu logo in the top left of the screen with a logo of my choosing. how do i do that?
<CarlFK> J_C: never seen it.  now that I have the pxe install working I don't have to mess with CDs, which is really nice.
<yttrium> I did try "Additional Drivers" but nothing came up
<yttrium> I wasn't sure if there was another place to look
<ylmfos> asdsaskjd
<valke2> what should one do if they cut, but did not sucessfully paste and was forced to reboot?
<iszak> pksadiq, do you think most hard drives can read/write at ~380 MB/s?
<ylmfos> 能说汉语么？
<sacarlson> yttrium: if not seen at above then you could check and see what it has in it work lspci and google or ask here what is availble for it
<maco> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<J_C> Unfortunately I do not have the option of pxe
<J_C> otherwise that is what I would be doing. I have no control over DNS or DHCP in my org
<sacarlson> J_C: you can also boot pxe with a live cd that just enable pxe boot
<valke2> pkkid, how were you able to search hidden dirs?
<Colin-shzsc> ylmfos: It‘s not #ubuntu-cn here
<J_C> Yes, but I cannot do that at work, I have no ability to set that up. MS Admins control all that
<shcherbak> mae_tae: hm...
<CarlFK> J_C:  I think you can use etherboot to hard code in the tftp server and file name to boot.
<ylmfos> can you speak chinese?
<pksadiq> iszak: never, Why should I?, but it has the capability to do so, the metal wires, the small circuit problems, nearby interferences etc decreases the speed
<Colin-shzsc> ylmfos: 这里不是中文 irc，中文请加入 #ubuntu-cn
<iszak> pksadiq, so really it doesn't matter that much.
<pksadiq> iszak: yes, it
<J_C> CarlFK: I hadn't thought of that... but I'll have to check if I'm allowed to run a tftp server. We are in a heavily locked-down environment... think wikileaks :-)
<sacarlson> J_C: well any machine can be configured to be dns and dhcp but you would have to pull your system off your works network to enable it to operate
<gbear14275> I'm having video playback issues with a x264 1080p video and I don't think there should be any issues as this laptop has a discrete video card.  Not sure what to do but have been trying a lot of different paths to get this playing smooth... am hoping someone here might be able to help.  Tried Totem, VLC and Mplayer including looking into trying to enable vdpau hardware acceleration
<CarlFK> J_C: the advantage would be the boot media (cd, usb, floppy?) would not change, and you could update the files on the tftp serer.  ah.. that's the problem.  right.
<gbear14275> oops... no one is going to read that... too long :(
<CarlFK> sacarlson: i have friends in .gov - it isn't a technical problem ;/
<J_C> sacarlson: true, and I cannot do that as I have to serve at least 6 different network blocks
<valke2> gbear...miro?
<pksadiq> iszak: sorry, I meant that It's applicable for those who uses Optic Cables inside their computers, ;)
<Kudo> hi every1, im newbie with ubuntu and i wanna ask if i can add backtrack repo to ubuntu
<mmcthrow> Hello.  I have a question regarding core dumps in Ubuntu.  Where do I find core dump files?  I configured /etc/security/limits.conf, and the program that I am debugging does dump core, but I cannot find the core dump anywhere.
<DrDamnit> I have a server with a CPU overheat problem. It doesn't crash as long as I don't make it do intensive stuff like zip 7GB of files. I need to replace the motherboard. Can I drop in a replacement without having to reinstall the whole OS? It is running  9.10 server.
<sprung> how do i change the wallpaper i see before I log in?
<J_C> CarlFK: you got it... there are "requirements"
<tilted_mind> sprung:  try ubuntu-tweak
<J_C> specifically security issues
<sprung> oh i didnt know i could do that through tweak
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: /var/ something.  but are you sure it is dumping?  there is something else that need to be set.
<sprung> im familiar with tweak i will look for it
<valke2> i cut docs and pasted them to my thumb drive, but my laptop shut off due to a powerfailure. any way to recover the files?
<gbear14275> valke2: I could try another player... but am wondering if there is anything wrong with video playback in 10.10
<gbear14275> J_C: what are you trying to do?
<pksadiq> gbear14275: most works with totem, but for a very few I had to use xine player
<mmcthrow> CarlFK: Unfortunately there are no core* files in /var.
<PKKid> valke2, "grep -r foo ." instead of "grep foo *"
<valke2> not that i can see. i bet someone else has a better idea. did you dl all gstreamer drivers?
<mmcthrow> CarlFK: The program does return "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", but I don't know if the dump is really generated.
<xud477> u
<PKKid> valke2, well i missed the -r in the second example.. but you see what I mean, its . instead of *
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: just a sec.. I think I have something that will do that...
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: good  - I didnt't get the (core dumpted) untill I enabled whatever i twas I was talking about..
<valke2> so thats to search hidden too pkkid? thx.
<J_C> gbear14275: Essentially I'm building a primary mirror that is available for local updates and installs of many distros including Scientific Linux, CentOS, Redahat, Ubuntu, and Fedora, depending on the requirements/desires of the user
<gbear14275> J_C: pm okay?
<PKKid> valke2, yep np.  I just learned this 5 min ago myself. ;)
<J_C> We need to control specifically what updates need to occur
<valke2> pkkid, awesome. thanks for passing along your new found knowledge.
<J_C> gbear14275: no sweat
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: *** buffer overflow detected ***: tftp terminated - yay!  now to enable dumps...
<valke2> does ubuntu have a clipboard for when cut command is used?
<xud477> yes
<Flynsarmy> I've installed SSH server with tasksel but telnet localhost 23 still shows there's no server running ont he port. sudo service ssh restart shows 'ssh start/running, process 14935' so no issues there...any ideas?
<sacarlson> Flynsarmy: I think ssh is on a different port than telnet
<valke2> xud477, so after a reboot is it dumped?
<xud477> reboot of ssh ?
<shcherbak> valke2: cut/copy keep just last entry, but there is some choice to extend it
<xud477> not at all...
<dnivra> Flynsarmy, ssh runs on port 22. just type 'ssh localhost'
<xud477> yes
<xud477> wath's wrong?
<dnivra> Flynsarmy, or rather the correct syntax is 'ssh <username>@localhost'
<xud477> yep
<Flynsarmy> dnivra: haha yea i just realized that. i'm such a tool :) thanks heh
<valke2> scherbak, oh crap. cut/paste gone horribly wrong. power failure in the middle of a transfer, not completed. everything is gone
<dnivra> Flynsarmy, no problem :).
<shcherbak> Flynsarmy: ssh 127.0.0.1, firewall?
<glcat> f
<Bluefever> Hey not to big of a problem, but just a little bothersome. There are usually Three orange clear boxes in the bottom right hand corner of the desktop, but today when I logged in I noticed they were gone, and I have no idea why. All I really want to know is how to get them back. I just changed my login yesterday, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to set a chroot jail for ssh?
<xud477> yes
<rigved> hi everyone. i get this error when i try to sign my e-mail using evolution on ubuntu 10.04 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/543880/ i searched and found this - http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2007-December/032196.html but i cannot locate my gpg.conf file. can anyone tell me what is the name of the gpg.conf file?
<sacarlson> Flynsarmy: apparmor ?
<valke2> bluefever, right click, and i think it's preferences, so that you can have "workspaces" cause that's what those boxes are.
<xud477> i dont like evolution...
<xud477> to huge...
<dnivra> rigved, ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<xud477> use thunderb...
<DrDamnit> I have a server with a CPU overheat problem. It doesn't crash as long as I don't make it do intensive stuff like zip 7GB of files. I need to replace the motherboard. Can I drop in a replacement without having to reinstall the whole OS? It is running  9.10 server.
<sacarlson> DrDamnit: I would think you could
<rigved> dnivra: i tried that. but it's still not solving the problem
<karthick87> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rigved> xud477: i have thunderbird too. but i want to solve this problem first, then i may consider shifting to it
 * valke2 frustrated
<dnivra> rigved, well that's the gpg conf file :). i don't use evolution so no clue :).
<xud477> ok ;)  ....thbrd more light
<sacarlson> DrDamnit: other than turn off any propriatary drivers for video and other stuf it might boot right up
<shcherbak> valke2: what have you cut/paste?
<rigved> dnivra: if i create a key using a 1024 DSA key instead of the current 2048 DSA key, will that solve the problem
<valke2> shcherbak, my thesis and some other docs, all very small, at the most 10mb
<rigved> xud477: ok
<shcherbak> valke2: you mean files?
<xud477> i create always 4096 rsa pair
<shcherbak> between drives?
<valke2> shcherbak, you bet, all open office docs.
<pksadiq> rigved: I got not more tha http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2007-December/032196.html    , nothing new
<dnivra> rigved, i'm not too sure since i've no clue what's the issue's root cause.
<valke2> shcherbak, from hd to thumb drive.
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: juser@dhcp42:/var/crash/_usr_bin_tftp.1000.crash
<shcherbak> valke2: testdisk is first stage, to check both drives
<DrDamnit> sacarlson: thanks. I'll try it tomorrow.
<valke2> shcherbak, how?
<xud477> i have'nt hard disk.... just flash :)
<CarlFK> mmcthrow:   to get that I had to do  sudo vim /etc/default/apport;   sudo initctl start apport
<mmcthrow> mmcthrow: How were you able to generate the dump?
<rigved> xud477: ok. i'll try that. i just thought DSA was more secure.
<shcherbak> valke2: you should not use drives to maximize chnces of succes. testdisk is rather simple,
<xud477> rsa is good, if you are shure about the random generator...
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: was that for me?
<wrb123> my dvd drive doesnt seem to read a disc, it is acting as if the last disc i had in there is still there
<shcherbak> valke2: seluth-kit more advanced. you can download backtrack4 and run forensic mode, good how to in on ubuntu page.
<wrb123> refreshing doesnt seem to change anything
<Echo> hello, anyone using avast antivirus on ubuntu?
<mmcthrow> CarlFK: Is apport user-specific?
<Bluefever> @valke2 I can't get an option for preferences when I right click. Any ideas?
<wrb123> and when i try to open the old files it says cannot read from disc of course
<Bluefever> I'm running 10.10
<mmcthrow> CarlFK: e.g., if one user enables apport, is apport enabled for the entire system or for just that user?
<dnivra> Echo, i doubt anyone here even uses an anti-virus :).
<glcat> 有没有人说中文
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: root enables it, so system wide
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: what crashed: I installed natty, then ran tftp shaz  <<< "get pxelinux.cfg/default"
<xud477> i'm on bt4 on ubuntu...
<rs0832> Echo: linux doesnt normally need an antivirus .. just a firewall
<valke2> shcherbak, bad thing about why i was doing it...i don't have internet AT ALL avail on my notebook ii was trying to transfer from. just got new comp today.
<shcherbak> valke2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<xud477> its realy secure and so much more but less easy to use
<Echo> how do i get firestarter to run on startup?
<mmcthrow> Even with enabling apport, I do not see a core dump.
<cew> hai
<Echo> rs0832
<dnivra> !startup  | Echo
<ubottu> Echo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<rs0832> Echo: add the command to the 'startup applications' in the system >prefs menu
<shcherbak> valke2: well whole idea is to not use notebook until you get files back or be certain that it is not possible.
<xud477> but without gnome... on fluxbox and window maker wm
<dnivra> okay that's outdated i guess. it's system > preferences -> startup applications Echo
<CarlFK> mmcthrow: um...  try asking in #ubuntu-bugs.
<wrb123> i think i might try to learn Java and Eclipse... has anyone else done this? was it easy/hard?
<Echo> k
<mmcthrow> CarlFK: Thank you; I'll check that out.
<nirazio> Is it possible to repair windows 7 MBR from ubuntu????
<xud477> java with or without eclipse is good...
<Sameyeam> I want to reinstall Ubuntu but don't want to dl all the updates since launch. How do I safe them before I reinstall?
<tibaal89> wrb123: what languages do you know now?
<wrb123> tibaal89 basically C from when i was in college several years ago, and PHP seems boring and too easy because i already know all the basics of it
<xud477> MBR .... use dd/linux command 446 or more bytes
<rigved> wrb123: java is good and easy. for queries ask in ##programmin
<valke2> shcherbak, true. thankfully it's not a failed harddrive or a failed thumb drive. it's just, if the power cord get's juggled, it all dies.
<Bluefever> Never mind I got it.
<dnivra> Sameyeam, i doubt you can. few of the archives would be stored in /var/cache/apt but the directory gets cleaned periodically. however you can back up all the names of the packages installed currently and restore them easily.
<Bluefever> Thanks !
<rs0832> nirazio: no you need the windows 7 disc for that
<wrb123> tibaal89 and i used VBA at a previous job out of boredom
<rigved> wrb123: java is good and easy. for queries ask in ##programming
<wrb123> rigved okay thank you
<rigved> wrb123: also ##java
<xud477> in synaptic you can specify do not clean archives/cache
<tibaal89> wrb123: java is very easy to learn the basics... i picked up a book that was great, and it was very easy
<wrb123> cool :)
<dnivra> xud477, what's the point if it's already cleaned up :)?
<wrb123> thanks that's encouraging
<shcherbak> valke2: i think, scalpel and foremost will do job
<CarlFK> wrb123: python is easier and way more enjoyable. but not as much market.
<mister_m> why are my downloads so slow when I do an apt-get upgrade
<nirazio> rs0832: But I don't have Win7 DVD at this moment. Any way to do same from Ubuntu?
<xud477> its too late, but you can re-install, ... more complicated...
<valke2> shcherbak, thanks. i'll see what i can do.
<xud477> have to set synaptic at the first install...
<dnivra> mister_m, the server could be under a lot of load, your connection may not be fast.
<xud477> i can help for win7 or even any else win... years without this sh.....
<rs0832> nirazio: i dont think so..
<SuperPaco69> how do I install hardware drivers apps??
<xud477> try wine on ubuntu or bt4
<xud477> same drive as ubuntu... try ubuntu 10.10
<wrb123> CarlFK: why more enjoyable?
<rs0832> nizario: you can install grub and use it to boot windows i think
<xud477> yes
<shcherbak> SuperPaco69: you mean jockey?
<shcherbak> !jockey > shcherbak
<nirazio> rs0832: Can you help me then
<rs0832> nizario: i m not experienced with grub.. but ill try
<xud477> grub is installed with ubuntu anyway :)
<Jordan_U> nirazio: Yes you can, but only the mbr and in some cases pbr. What happened exactly?
<wrb123> cases of pbr? mmm
<xud477> you can loose the "hard garanty"...
<xud477> so keep before de MBR in carry file...
<xud477> this is palladium effect...
<pksadiq> wrb123:http://www.tuxradar.com/content/python-pygtk-webkit-20-minutes         enjoy  python, easy, fast an powerfull, a video demo to GTk in python
<wrb123> thank you pksadiq
<glcat> e-xcaht
<bluebird> it's fucking cold here.
<bluebird> ---555...
<SuperPaco69> shcherbak, yes but how can I install it???
<dnivra> !language | bluebird
<ubottu> bluebird: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<wrb123> bluebird where is it so cold
<glcat> ex-chat
<dnivra> glcat, what are you trying to do?
<glcat> Ex-Chat
<mister_m> can I get a list of processes that are communicating over the internet?
<dnivra> mister_m, i guess you're looking for netstat.
<glcat> Away
<bluebird> oh, i'm sorry. but it's too cold.
<xud477> netstat -anpvlt
<dnivra> bluebird, that's no reason to swear. my internet usage's almost done. doesn't mean i swear :).
<mister_m> how can I paste into the terminal without right clicking and selecting paste
<wrb123> it's so cold my case temperature is 18 C
<IdleOne> mister_m: ctrl-shift-v
<mister_m> thanks guys
<xud477> with the mouse...????
<xud477> yes col..... it frozen snow here
<SuperPaco69> how do I install hardware drivers apps the ubuntu server does not come with it
<xud477> apt-get install ...
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers might help.
<xud477> using ssh connection
<mister_m> If I create an alias, will it be there the next time I start my computer?
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, is not there in the server I need the coomand
<dnivra> mister_m, if you add it to '~/.bashrc' yeah i guess so.
<cquaid> mister_m: yes and no
<xud477> alias or link? ... a do not know "aLIAS" ON LINUX
<cquaid> lol
<dnivra> xud477, alias for few commands commonly used. that's possible.
<mister_m> why yes and no
<rww> xud477: type 'help alias'
<xud477> aaaahh ok alias on tcshrc or others....
<cquaid> mister_m: there's also a command called netstat
<pksadiq> mister_m: CRTL + SHIFT + V
<wrb123> i need to find a tutorial that goes over all the things about linux im not familiar with coming from windows, like the various folders, shortcuts, what rc is reference to in bashrc, etc.
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, not there in the server? you might want to go to the site of the hardware and search then.
<xud477> aproposalias ;9 ok... just hqave forget it
<pksadiq> mister_m: sorry, I missed IdleOne
<cquaid> netstat -t   (for tcp connections) and netstat -u  (for udp connections?)
<SuperPaco69> dniva... is not there
<xud477> netstat -anpvlt -------done all service working or waiting
<xud477> ...socket open... etc.
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, what site???
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, you're trying to install a driver for some hardware right? the site of the manufacturer of the hardware.
<cquaid> xud477: wow: -vtplan
<cquaid> (very trendy)
<fanzhen> does anyone here build android os  on ubuntu10?
<cquaid> no no -tvplan
<rigved> wrb123: there are quite a few places that you can bookmark - http://beginlinux.com/ https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/keeping-safe/C/index.html http://ucasts.tv/
<xud477> lol
<xud477> same switch...
<dnivra> !manual | wrb123
<ubottu> wrb123: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cquaid> xud477: likes to see 'everything'
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, yes
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, so head to the manufacturer's site and you'll find the linux driver mostly.
<xud477> not everithing, but netstat for net.services
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, but is there ???
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, search for it. i don't know :).
<infid> how come sometimes i can use -f to overwrite an existing symlink and othertimes it doesn't change it?
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, but is there a way to install a hardware driver app??
<wrb123> thanks rigved and dnivra
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, a hardware driver app?
<xud477> actualy i just have...
<xud477> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<xud477> tcp        0      0 192.168.50.58:44192     78.40.125.4:8001        ESTABLISHED 8125/xchat
<wrb123> does anyone know if there's a program for linux that will allow me to "securely delete" a file once it goes to the recycle bin, or just with a right-click option, writing 0s or random data where the file was?
<dnivra> !paste | xud477
<ubottu> xud477: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xud477> 8125 is the pid...
<cquaid> its called shred wrb123
<xud477> ok
<Jordan_U> infid: What is the exact command you're running?
<cquaid> there's a nautilus script for it too - so you can right-click - goto nautiluscripts
<xud477> nautilus script or command in console/terminal
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, yes... the app in Ubuntu that install drivers
<SuperPaco69> jockey-gtk
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, yeah jockey-gtk what about it?
<infid> Jordan_U: ln -s ../test/foo foo -f
<fanzhen> hey guys ,what games  do you play on ubuntu?
<SuperPaco69> how can Iinstall it to my server dnivra ??
<infid> fanzhen: sudoku
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, you're running ubuntu server? jockey-gtk has a gui while server edition doesn't. i'm not familiar with the CLI version of jockey-gtk.
<fanzhen> could it play with others on line?
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, I have a GUI on the server... how can I install jockey-gtk     by apt-get install??
<xud477> linux is not made realy good for games.. but... gnome have a set and X11R6, and others...
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, yeah i guess so.
<SuperPaco69> ok
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, thanks!
<fanzhen> infid: i will search it
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, sorry i didn't get what you meant :). no problem.
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, and why do you have a GUI on the server edition?
<Gnea> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cquaid> games lol americas army
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, because i need several graphical apps there like VM
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, i thought a server was meant to be CLI only. oh well!
<xud477> ubuntu is modular... server + de4sktop + studio + all you want free on llinux...
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, ofcourse not why you think that lol!
<xud477> but for the games... its ppoor
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, GUI does take a lot of RAM and other resources a server could save on.
<SuperPaco69> a server has a lot of ram dnivra !!
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: you might be able to use jockey-text as I have seen in this post http://superuser.com/questions/40017/jockey-gtk-on-startup
<cquaid> there are some games
<SuperPaco69> so just by apt-get install sacarlson ??
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, i know above 6GB for sure. but server's are under a lot of load right?
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, there are a lot of types of servers right??
<xud477> search game on synaptic or apt-cache search ...
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: example? jockey-text -e firmware:b43
<dnivra> SuperPaco69, i'm no server expert :). i'm just a regular desktop edition user :). still i guess yeah-cloud server, farms and stuff exist.
<xud477> i dont know games anyway...
<Nazaryn> Wow guys, Docky is fantastic; and one of the panel apps allows me to set stepping on my laptop to scale processor clock and control battery usage! Amazing!
<wrb123> my computer fan is too loud :(
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson thanks!!!
<cquaid> xud477: would wolfenstein and america's army and wesnoth be on synaptic??
<cquaid> that's great service man"
<dnivra> cquaid, wesnoth is i believe
<rs0832> wrb123: try cleaning it... dust does that
<fanzhen> like this one
<fanzhen> wesnoth
<fanzhen> have installed it
<dnivra> !info wesnoth | cquaid
<ubottu> cquaid: wesnoth (source: wesnoth-1.8): fantasy turn-based strategy game - complete suite (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.8.5-1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<xud477> install a desktop, and after that the server edition... like xubuntu and ubuntustudio... it worx
<SuperPaco69> dnivra, you are right
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, thanks a lot!!!
<wrb123> rs0832 it's a brand new 99-cent fan so maybe it is just loud :D
<rs0832> wrb123: :)
<cquaid> I googled "top games for linux" and found a great page one time, and in the comments they were naming heaps of other ones they said were cool
<xud477> cquaid -- i do not know games and i'm actualy not on a pure ubuntu machine...
<rs0832> cquaid: if you like rts then warzone 2100
<efix> i'm gonna wait another 5years till i play serious v-games on linux...
<xud477> yes exist games but have to install without synapptic some times
<efix> seriously they all look like 5yrs old games...
<marvin_> i use  visual boy advance for games
<cquaid> I say donate to crossover for the futre of linux!
<efix> i'm game :)
<cquaid> lol, does linux really have a futre?
<klowny> valve denies claims for linux compat! yay!
<xud477> yes, for nuclear central :) or NASA or CERN or ...
<sacarlson> cquaid: if man has a future then so does linux
<Chakravanti> cquaid, megaglest>wz2100 for rts
<Chakravanti> speaking of the future of open source though.... http://www.osnews.com/comments/24136
<Chakravanti> "FBI Added Secret Backdoors to OpenBSD IPSEC"
<cquaid> (lol I was just joking about the typo) ( I believe in linux to the fullest)
<cquaid> ouch"
<xud477> yes sacarlson :)
<redgetan> i can't booting into my ubuntu (dual boot via wubi): message says "Try hda(0,0) FAT16: No wubildr, Try hda(0,1) NTFS5: "
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Echo_> does anyone know the alternative to dreamweaver?
<xud477> i have also 1.4 G backdoor of the file insurance.aes256 of Assange... ;)
<cquaid> Chakravanti: that is insane
<marvin_> is it normal to have problems with java in ubuntu?
<xud477> marvin... not at all... java worx on ubuntu, with or withoout eclipse...
<efix> Echo_: net beans, blue fish, Quanta...
<xud477> you have also netbeans... or gedit / console
<Echo_> efix which do you prefer?
<marvin_> i keep on getting errors on loading files
<xud477> me i prefer gedit and console... buti'm oldman...
<maclin> anyone running 10.10 on a Macbook Pro early 2008 (bare metal, not in a vm)?
<maclin> how compatible is it?
<efix> i use gedit ;)
<mister_m> I have a .sh file that starts a game. How can I get it to appear in my Applications>Games menu?
<Echo_> lol xud477 im not so young either :)
<Chakravanti> Echo_, no, but it IS common to have problems with IcedTea.  I still have no clue why they put IcedTea in 'restricted extras' since it isn't restricted.  But you know this?
<xud477> i  d not use macintosh since a long time for ubuntu... DRM and so obfuscated things...
<Chakravanti> You have to enable partner repos, uninstall IcedTea and install Sun Java
<xud477> echo_ --- lol :)
<xud477> sun java yes... (oracle... hum saled)
<Echo_> nah dont know much im a noob to linux but after looking at the screenshots pretty sure i can adapt
<xud477> i'm shure too
<chandru_in> I use acidrip to rip DVDs for backup.  I find that mencoder is skipping a lot of frames when I see the debug log.  Is there a way to avoid this?
<Chakravanti> Echo_, then your problems with java are likely actually with iced tea, install ACTUAL java and your problems should disapear
<Jordan_U> Chakravanti: I would guess that it's because people were used to java being installed when they installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, so when they decided to prefer IcedTea over Sun Java they didn't remove "installing java" as part of the task of installing restricted-extras.
<marvin_> megamek gives me this         Could not initialise:
<marvin_> java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
<xud477> acidrip work very well, and install also handbrake :)
<Chakravanti> Jordan_U, yeah, it's rather asinine imho
<Echo_> kool
<Chakravanti> but a minor thing considering how awesome ubuntu is =)
<chandru_in> xud477, The problem is acid rip (mencoder rather) dropping a lot of frames during conversion.
<xud477> marvin_ ... seem just a story of CLASSPATH...
<xud477> yes chandru_in or use dvdcpy and cat the .VOB piped in ffmpeg...
<xud477> sometimes one sometimes the other one...
<marvin_> yea but something similar happens with arduino
<Echo_> im putting my 2 cents in devede worked for me ..
<chandru_in> ok thanks xud477.  but what could be causing the frame skips?
<xud477> industrials....
<xud477> in this case i use handbrake in local for .mkv or m4v and after that a ffmpeg
<xud477> i have to quite, i'm using an unknown wifi and have to install java on bt4/kernel(ubuntu),,.
<Echo_> for sho liking bluefish LOL love at first sight hehehe
<xud477> thx, c u later :)
<mister_m> why is it that downloading updates takes FOREVER
<Owner> hello
<Owner> i have a problem in my server
<Owner> i have realtek 8111E gbit lan
<Owner> loaded driver is r8169
<Owner> cant enable jumbo frames
<Owner> mtu 9000
<Owner>  i only able to get mtu 6000
<Owner> so is there a workaround
<Owner> ?
<Owner> thanks
<infid> i want to share my /home/infid directory, i dont have to make it owned by 'nobody' do i?
<infid> for some reason the tutorial i'm reading says to make it owned by nobody.nogroup but it's my home dir so obviously teh files should be owned by infid:infid. will that matter?
<zenbuntu> hi all
<jerrybowling> Hello all.
<jerrybowling> I am curious if any of you use a android phone as a wifi mouse for ubuntu, if so, details please!!!
<jerrybowling> thx
<uiuiui172> Can you use an iPod touch as 1
<jerrybowling> if i had one...
<infid> what the hec, i have apt-get install samba, and i have /etc/samba/smb.cnf, yet i have no service named 'samba' in /etc/init.d/
<infid> oh its smbd, nm
<uiuiui172> K
<Abhish> How do I fix this? " Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<jerrybowling> uiuiui172: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833361
<rigved> Abhish: register your nick with NickServ
<Abhish> rigved: How do I? I thought I had once before.
<rigved> Abhish: /msg NickServ help
<Kartagis> !seti
<Kartagis> hmm
<Abhish> Namaste rigved, thank you.
<Kartagis> what package do I need for seti@home?
<rs0832> Abhish: make sure you check for an activation email
<uiuiui172> Thnx
<rigved> !find seti | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Found: boinc-app-seti
<jerrybowling> anyone use a wifi mouse or gmote???
<rigved> Abhish: you are welcome
<rww> Kartagis: install the 'boinc-manager' package, then open Boinc Manager and attach to the SETI@home project. It'll download the app itself. Using the one in the repos is probably not the best idea.
<rigved> which is better? DSA-E 2048 or RSA 2048?
<Abhish> Ok, I registered... but I still get " Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services""""
<radus> bangalore
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I want to open the output of a comman in a text edit
<silv3r_m00n> editor*
<silv3r_m00n> ls | kate doesn't work
<rigved> Abhish: if you are still getting this error, then ask in #freenode
<rigved> silv3r_m00n: ls > kate
<silv3r_m00n> doesn't work either
<sbeck_> Hm. This could be a serious problem: http://www.osnews.com/story/24136/_FBI_Added_Secret_Backdoors_to_OpenBSD_IPSEC_
<rigved> silv3r_m00n: ls > kate.txt
<silv3r_m00n> that will create a txt file
<rigved> silv3r_m00n: it worked in my terminal
<silv3r_m00n> I want to directly open in editor
<silv3r_m00n> I want to directly open all output in a text editor for analysis
<gobbe> silv3r_m00n: xargs?-)
<rigved> silv3r_m00n: okk. sorry i misunderstood your question.
<silv3r_m00n> gobbe: how ?
<rigved> which is better? DSA-E 2048 or RSA 2048?
<rww> rigved: RSA
<rigved> rww: ok. thanx
<gobbe> silv3r_m00n: so what you are actually doing, listing files with ls or something and opening them in kate?
<Owner> anyone here able to help me?
<rigved> Owner: ask away. maybe someone can help
<Owner> i have realtek 8111E gbit lan
<Owner> 	<Owner>	loaded driver is r8169
<Owner> 	<Owner>	cant enable jumbo frames
<Owner> 	<Owner>	mtu 9000
<Owner> 	<Owner>	i only able to get mtu 6000
<FloodBot2> Owner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Owner> 	<Owner>	so is there a workaround
<silv3r_m00n> gobbe: I am executing this command git diff master origin/master and I want the output to immediately open in a text editor like gedit or kate
<Owner> anyone?
<NucleaReD> hi
<Nick_Meister> hi guys, i have a folder and within that folder a ton of other folders, say i want to move out all the .jpg files from the numerous folders into one folder how would i do that?
<gobbe> silv3r_m00n: | xargs kate
<rww> I don't think xargs is going to be useful here.
<dena> halo h4z|da
<abe> Hi, I want to install cheese from software center. It gives error message that "Requires installation of untrusted packages", how can I install cheese on ubuntu 10.10?
<gobbe> rww: well, atleast it does what is asked :)
<rww> nope
<gobbe> whynot?
<silv3r_m00n> git diff master collab/master | xargs kate
<silv3r_m00n> kate: Unknown option 'git'.
<gobbe> yes
<gobbe> the output is not file
<rww> silv3r_m00n: ah, 'man kate' reveals the -i argument. try whatever | kate -i
<gobbe> there is more in output than just a filename
<dena> hi
<gobbe> i don't know git
<silv3r_m00n> rww: thanks
<silv3r_m00n> works good
<abe> Hi, I want to install cheese from software center. It gives error message that "Requires installation of untrusted packages", how can I install cheese on ubuntu 10.10? The untrusted package name is "cheese cheese-common libcheese-gtk18"
<abe> Somebody please help...
<ubusammyn150> wubi installer download nopt working for me?
<Blinkiz> Am looking for a tool that can measure packet drops along a traceroute path. Like a ping plotter. Any suggestions?
<rww> Blinkiz: you might find 'mtr' useful. I believe it's installed by default on Ubuntu.
<EvilPhoenix> how can I play MP4 files on 10.04.1?
<KindOne> try vlc player ?
<EvilPhoenix> WITHOUT vlc
<EvilPhoenix> it segv's
<rww> Blinkiz: (there's a GUI version, but I find the command-line one a lot more useful. Try mtr -t if you get the GUI one when you run it.)
<EvilPhoenix> at least on my system
<Blinkiz> rww, OMG! It's perfect!
<rww> :)
<Blinkiz> rww, I have been looking for this for ages!
<uiuiui172> I love linux
<rww> Blinkiz: if you want to see how things are changing over time, hit the D key (Display mode)
<dena> linux like it
<uiuiui172> Anyone know how to speed up windows 7 in VMPlayer?
<dena> if upgrade linux lose data or no?
<rww> dena: Not if it works properly. You should make backups anyway.
<Blinkiz> rww, Do you know if mtr can use ICMP ECHO probes also? Like traceroute -I?
<dena> ok thanks u very much
<rww> Blinkiz: according to the manpage, it uses ICMP ECHO by default. mtr -u replaces that with UDP datagrams.
<Pokit> Hey.  I'm having a problem with multitouch.  I'm using 10.10, and when I log in multitouch won't work (sometimes the cursor goes berserk when I have more than 1 finger on the touch pad).  When I lock the screen and come back, it works...
<uiuiui172> How would I go about DOSing and crashing my server to test security
<ubusammyn150> me not able to download wubi.exe from ubuntu =c
<uiuiui172> Let's use big boy language
<Pokit> ubusammyn150 what do you mean?  Did you download the iso from the website?
 * breadcrumb slaps ubusammyn150 around a bit with a large trout
<ubusammyn150> no me use big cave club on you! rawr!
<YarrWolfie> anyone have some recomendations to make Wine work for Eve ?  The net says it's possible but I've had zero luck sofar
<infid> can i name my samba workgroup anything in smb.cnf? it's currently the default of 'WORKGROUP' yet when i try to mount it it says 'mount error(6): No such device or address'
<ubusammyn150> me can not use downloed iso's, my thumb to huge for usb!
<ubusammyn150> and flash things
<ubusammyn150> prontous breaks them =/
<Pokit> Is anyone familiar with using multitouch?  I'm using 10.10, and when I log in multitouch won't work (sometimes the cursor goes berserk when I have more than 1 finger on the touch pad).  When I lock the screen and come back, it works...
<Sameyeam> ubusammyn150, calm down!
<uiuiui172> Put iso on disk
<Pokit> ubusammyn150: do you have a blank cd lying around that you can burn the ISO onto?
<Sameyeam> ubusammyn150, take a ice age pill
<uiuiui172> Seriously use a disk
<Pokit> ^
<ubusammyn150> i smashed those round shiny things to pieces! netbook not use cd! last it tried usb-boot was blocked
<deww>   infid pretty sure you can.
<Pokit> ubusammyn150, ok troll more
<ubusammyn150> pokeit poke elsewhere
<Pokit> Is anyone here familiar with seeing up multitouch (2 finger scrolling on laptop touchpad) with 10.10?  I'm having problems getting it to work right
<ubusammyn150> um
<ubusammyn150> use two fingers?
<breadcrumb> thats what she said..
<ubusammyn150> it has a diagram..
<Pokit> hmm.. Looks like the channel has been invaded by children
<rww> Everyone quit with the unhelpful comments, please.
<Pokit> just mute them
<ubusammyn150> rww: seriouly it has a diagram on the mouse spot...
<ubusammyn150> two finger scrolling it nice
<rww> ubusammyn150: Consider reading the "When helping: be helpful" part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ubusammyn150> =o
<ubusammyn150> !o4o|rww
<ubottu> rww: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<rww> ubusammyn150: What about it?
<ubusammyn150> =p
<DerSeppel> Hi there! I rebooted a machine yesterday and I suddently cannot login anymore. The ssh session freezes right after successful authentication.
<pgpkeys> enough ubusammyn150 quit the crap
<spinningcompass> DerSeppel: Is it a netbook?
<rww> ubusammyn150: You know where #ubuntu-offtopic is and what our IRC Guidelines are. I shouldn't need to poke you about this ;P
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: no, a server.
<spinningcompass> DerSeppel: Did you recently update the kernel?
<ubusammyn150> i was trying to be a cave man.. it got more attention to my download issue xD
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: yes.
<rww> ubusammyn150: Attention-seeking behavior isn't a good idea in here.
<spinningcompass> DerSeppel: Try adding 'nohz=off' to the command-line params to the kernel & see if that fixes the problem.
<Cynderblock> I think Skype forced me to get the new Beta version.. and now its freezing up on me. What can I do?
<mister_m> why are my gnome panels visible when I go to play games?
<uiuiui172> ubusammyn150: try not to act stupid here
<Pokit> mister_m: fullscreen games? or are they in windowed mode
<jamezelle> whats up with the EUID's here?
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: i cant login via ssh, remember? only thing working is opening a scp connection and then starting a shell from winscp. Its not real ssh shell thoug
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: i cant use any editors on that shell
<mister_m> Pokit, as far as I know they are fullscreen
<infid> where in smb.cnf do you specify a share name?
<mister_m> Pokit, can I force them to be something else?
<Pokit> mister_m: not sure.  I haven't tried gaming in linux
<deww> infid: you'll see it as [share name]
<Cynderblock> Is there a way I can fix my skype from freezing up?
<mister_m> Pokit, can I hide the gnome panels?
<infid> deww i dont see that anywhere in smb.conf
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: you were kind of quick with a possible answer, is that a "known problem" ?
<Pokit> mister_m: there is an option to auto-hide gnome panels
<deww> infid: create it :)
<mister_m> Pokit, where?
<Pokit> mister_m: right click on panel, go to properties, then click autohide
<infid> deww the comments in smb.conf say that the username will be teh name of the share by default but that's not working for me either
<spinningcompass> DerSeppel: It is with the right combination of hardware and software. Certain motherboards (esp. those in certain netbooks) don't like the advanced power-saving code in the latest kernels. "nohz=off" disables it, at the expense of power savings.
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: its a root machine that has been running a while now. real server hardware.
<deww> infid: hmm i am looking at the smb.conf, it looks to be commented out. it's actually quite a bit to read there
<Smurfie> Craaaaaaap.
<Smurfie> o.o
<Pokit> Anyone familiar with using multitouch in 10.10?  When i first login, multitouch will not work (multiple fingers on touchpad makes the cursor go berserk), but if I lock the screen and come back, multitouch magically works!
<unRuhe> hey there
<infid> deww i'm not seeing anything when i search for 'share name'
<xud477> yyep
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: the machine is running fine, apart from the login issue. is there a way to verify the issue before addin the kernel parameter?
<xud477> i just installed java on bt4/ubuntu kern4l :)
<deww> infid: you wont explicitly find the literal "share name"
<spinningcompass> DerSeppel: If it's the login issue alone, it's unlikely to be the issue I'm talking about. I've made a mistake.
<infid> deww i'm not seeing anything that indicates how i can set a share name
<xud477> share name ? in which context ?
<infid> samba
<spinningcompass> DerSeppel: If it freezes at authentication, could there be a problem w/ file permissions, domain name resolution. ...?
<infid> i'm setting up a samba server and need to name a share something, i have the other share options such as path, comment, browseable..
<xud477> inode shared physicaly ?
<infid> but i need an actual name so i can tell people what to smbmount
<evilsee_> Hi, does anyone else have a problem with the skype client silently crashing?
<Smurfie> Yes
<Smurfie> I do
<numberto> Hello everybody. Can anybody advise me a tool to monitor internet traffic on my ubuntu 10.04. I need a tool which will tell me what is connected to internet (skype, mozilla and etc) and tell me how much it downloaded
<Smurfie> Or ..am.
<deww> infid: ok on top of where you defined all that, put in [infids files]
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: file permission problems should be visible in the auth.log dont they?
<deww> or something
<infid> it's supposed to be their username by default i've read but when they try it it says 'mount error(6) no such device or address'
<Smurfie> It keeps freezing.
<evilsee_> smurfie: yes
<xud477> cp -arl ... ?
<spinningcompass> DerSeppel: I would say so. Do you have access to auth.log?
<evilsee_> the onlye way I know its broken is when I notice the CPU usage goes up
<Smurfie> Any idea how to fix it?... or is there a way?
<infid> deww well i already put a label on it called [main share] but that's not the share name right, since it has spaces in it
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: yes, as SFTP via ssh2 is working ... strangely
<evilsee_> no, I have no idea
<infid> that's just a configuration file label for config file parsing
<Smurfie> Ah, ok.
<evilsee_> I was hoping someone here might have a solution
<drygulch> Hello
<infid> deww: oh what that actually worked, when i took the spaces out
<Smurfie> evilsee_, did Skype force you into the new Beta version?
<Smurfie> Because it did with me.. just a few hours ago.
<deww> the space should work, but...
<infid> thanks deww :)
<deww> (looking this up)
<evilsee_> no I wasnt forced it anything
<infid> went right over my head
<evilsee_> I downloaded it a while back
<evilsee_> Smurfie what version do you have?
<Smurfie> 2.1
<unRuhe> I dont get how to format my usbstick, to format i have to umount. but when I umount the display-backlight goes off and /dev/sdc disappears. so i have to remount to make it reappear then i have to umount to format wich makes /dev/sdc disappear si have to remount... argh I'm in a loop here
<Smurfie> That's the new Beta version, isn't it?
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: i cant see any problems in auth.log, another strange thing is, the sessions are open and kept alive. "who" shows me that there are even sessions left open from yesterday.
<FishFace> Dual core processor. Resource center (applet in tool bar) says one of the processors is at 100%. But going directly to the resource center, not much is showing. How can I find out why this 100% is showing?
<xud477> im asleep, a++
<evilsee_> smurfie: I have 2.1.0.81
<Smurfie> Oo.. my thing only says 2.1.. and nothing after that. Weird.
<sacarlson> FishFace: try the command top
<ServerTechLaptop> I have two ethernet cards. One is inbuilt on the motherboard. Can i disable the inbuilt one?
<Smurfie> evilsee_, do you know the command in terminal to reset it?
<ejv> help! my login is totally hung, just says "Cancelling..." how do I restart the session without hurting the other currently running gnome-sessions ?
<evilsee_> I just normally kill the skype process
<sacarlson> ServerTechLaptop: yes go into bios and disable it at preboot
<evilsee_> ps aux | grep skype
<deww> unRuhe: do this (i just tried it), bring up a terminal, sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<evilsee_> then
<FishFace> sacarlson: Whoa! apt-get is at 87%. Dont know why.
<evilsee_> kill -9 the processid
<ServerTechLaptop> sacarlson, ok thanks
<evilsee_> there are normally two
<unRuhe> deww: thx i try
<Smurfie> Yea, I tried that.. a friend who's on skype tells me that it still shows me as 'online'
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: name resolution seems to be working too ...
<evilsee_> hmm
<evilsee_> Im not sure then
<ServerTechLaptop> sacarlson, thanks it worked
<YiMing> Hi,Is there a way to view server's current date and time,for example:cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: ans since the "unix like" shell from WinSCP is working, i'd say it is a sshd problem ... just dont know where to look at right now ...
<infid> deww looks like some people insert \040 for the space
<infid> doesnt work for me though
<sacarlson> YiMing: try the command date
<infid> think thats just for fstab
<FishFace> All 'killed'. Thanks :)
<YiMing> sacarlson: ok,thanks.
<deww> infid: i'm going hunt down my old config, pretty sure i didn't use spaces.
<infid> deww: i just swrapped it in quotes and it worked
<infid> eg "\\hostname\\share name"
<deww> nice
<infid> for bash
<infid> supposed to use \040 for fstab
<DerSeppel> spinningcompass: no idea?
<infid> deww, i meant "\\\\hostname\\share name"
<An_Ony_Moose> in unetbootin, are the HdMedia ubuntu versions installations that preserve the data even after a unetbootin device has been rebooted?
<wrd> infid: '\\hostname\shared_name' makes you less escape insane :)
<unRuhe> deww: now in gparted right when I run the formatting. the display light goes off, it says "...calibrating failed" and after that "no such device /dev/sdc" is it that my mp3player-usb-stick just sucks?
<YiMing> sacarlson: sorry,but i found date command can only view local date,and i hope to view a remote server's(such as cdimage.ubuntu.com) date.
<deww> unRuhe: probably /dev/sdc1 if it's partitioned
<unRuhe> deww: it is partitioned currently 1 fat16 partition
<Snookie1> i need help with broken packages
<wrd> Snookie1: what did you doo?
<Pokit> Anyone familiar with using multitouch in 10.10?  When i first login, multitouch will not work (multiple fingers on touchpad makes the cursor go berserk), but if I lock the screen and come back, multitouch magically works!
<sacarlson> YiMing: you would have to ssh into the server and use that command to see it from that server
<deww> unRuhe: oh i see what you mean. you're using t he nice graphical version of gparted... hmm. it could be a flakey device. got another usb drive you can spare for testing?
<YiMing> sacarlson: ok.
<maco> Pokit: sounds like a bug
<olskolirc> anyone here have mysql?
<olskolirc> i can't send to the mysql channel
<Snookie1> wrd:  tried to install libiphone, or something around the lines of libmux, then i had the broken packages warning
<unRuhe> deww: sure to find one, if it works with the other i just throw this one against the wall. thx very much for your help
<lei> what is it?
<deww> unRuhe: when you plug in the drive, it shows up in gparted right? (drop down menu). then you select the partition you wanna format and it should say /dev/sdc1
<wrd> Snookie1: where did you get that?
<Snookie1> wrd: i ran synaptic and deleted the broken package, however that did nothing
<wrd> Snookie1: whats your current state ?
<Snookie1> wrd: whenever i try installing anything from a synaptic package
<Snookie1> wrd: libusbmux0
<Snookie1> wrd: still getting that error
<Snookie1> wrd: i just got "You have 1 broken package on your system!
<Snookie1> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it." after trying to update libusbmux0
<wrd> Snookie1: libsubmux0 is not a default package in ubuntu ...
<ivanh> ahoj
<deww> olskolirc: i know a tiny (tiny) bit about mysql. just a tiny tiny bit. what's up?
<Snookie1> wrd: i tried to install it so i could get my ipod touch synced
<olskolirc> i don't remember my user name and password deww how do i recover that
<rww> !password | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<deww> olskolirc: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<wrd> Snookie1: have you removed libsubmux0?
<deww> skip grant tables
<olskolirc> thanks deww
<deww> you can change your password in there
<Snookie1> wrd: i tried removing it some minutes ago, but i still got it
<Snookie1> wrd: will try again
<ivanh> i cant install gstreamer plllugin
<Snookie1> wrd: mark for complete removal?
<olskolirc> i don't need to change my nix passwd rww i need to find out my mysql login and pass
<nit-wit> tete
<wrd> Snookie1: the difference -> the configuration is removed too.
<wrd> Snookie1: so shouldn't matter
<Snookie1> wrd: ah, ok, thanks
<rww> and this is why we have the "ask question with all details on one line" thing :(
<unRuhe> deww: it just worked fine with an other usb stick. ok solved
<Snookie1> wrd: it worked, thanks
<ivanh>  
<qpt> are you guys dialed into that theo de raadt shit that just went down
<rww> !ot | qpt`
<ubottu> qpt`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ivanh>           
<qpt`> yes i fucking know that
<qpt`> so you haven't heard i'm guessing?
<Myrtti> qpt`: mind your language here
<qpt`> here's a link
<qpt`> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=129236621626462&w=2
<qpt`> wtf?
<Myrtti> qpt`: this is the support channel for Ubuntu, not random Open source news channel
<qpt`> DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND HOW FUCKING BIG THIS IS
<Myrtti> qpt`: you were told to mind your language
<qpt`> sorry
<qpt`> i wrote that after i read that
<qpt`> but anyway did you read it!? this is huge
<Myrtti> qpt`: the following discussion is perfect for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> in fact, it's already ongoing there
<Flynsarmy> Ubuntu 10.10, Nvidia proprietry on laptop. Half the time when i swtich into dual screen mode, the screen goes black but I can still see the cursor. Waiting the 30 seconds does nothing. This never occurred in previous versions of ubuntu. Anyone else experiencing this? any ideas?
<Sameyeam> will AptonCD contain updates?
<qpt`> hey
<Ileden> I'm bying a new display adapter, should I generally go for ATI or nVidia, considering Ubuntu support?
<rusivi> qpt': Thank you for posting the link about the backdooring.
<i8degrees> ...where would I look within the source deb of any given package as to see what compilation flags were used in building said package? example: ~src/mpd:$ ./configure --enable-ffmpeg
<Sameyeam> Ileden, I had ATI and it was aweful! I now use Nvidia
<Flynsarmy> Ubuntu 10.10, Nvidia proprietry on laptop. Half the time when i swtich into dual screen mode, the screen goes black but I can still see the cursor. Waiting the 30 seconds does nothing. This never occurred in previous versions of ubuntu. Anyone else experiencing this? any ideas?
<Sameyeam> Ileden, dual monitor instant setup no fiddleing
<Freud> im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 server edition from a usb stick
<Freud> but it goes bad when it tries to detect the cdrom drive, which is not present
<Ileden> Sameyeam: thanks for sharing the experience. Do you know if this is a general trend for nvidia to work well with linux?
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, which screen is MAIN?
<Freud> it doesn't seem to use the usb stick for the install
<Flynsarmy> Sameyeam: he laptop
<Freud> it boots from the usb stick though
<Flynsarmy> Sameyeam: there's a second bug, even if i select the laptop as main screen, it makes the external main the first time, i cancel then re-set and then my laptop is main
<Ileden> Sameyeam: btw which nvidia card is it?
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, try switching it and check you are using the native resolutions and not forcing a resolution
<Flynsarmy> Sameyeam: not forcing resolutions, and it doesn't make a diff if its switched
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, hmmm always a trouble maker! lol
<Flynsarmy> The 2x setting bug has always benen around, but this black screen one is a real doozy - means i need to ctrl+alt+backspace and re-log in, losing all my open apps in the process
<Flynsarmy> interestingly enough, the cursor changes to hand when it hovers over something that would be a hand etc. its just everything is black...
<Sameyeam> Ileden, hmm don't recall but a cheap one. 2 years old. Newer should be even better!
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, have you tried uninstall driver and reinstall?
<Flynsarmy> Sameyeam: haven't tried that. don't really want to :(
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, not hard on 10.10
<Flynsarmy> Will i need to restart x?
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, perhaps it's the config file? Make a backup, make a new empty one and restart and it might create a new one
<DerSeppel> Hi there! I rebooted a machine yesterday and I suddently cannot login anymore. The ssh session freezes right after successful authentication.
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, how old is the laptop?
<Flynsarmy> Sameyeam: I have noticed that nvidia driver has appeared to...crash? a few times and it defaulted back to whatever the non-proprietry one is
<Flynsarmy> 2 years
<Ileden> Sameyeam: I'm going for older side myself as well - not for gaming purposes, just my previous one is dying away.
<Sameyeam> Ileden, price range?
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, I would try a simple remove and replace with full reboot inbetween
<Ileden> Sameyeam: well, it's employer's money, so... :P but nah, something below 100€ probably.
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, I had these issues back on 9.04 but not since
<Flynsarmy> Sameyeam: where's the config file?
<Sameyeam> Ileden, you'll be fine. Some cards have the Nvidia chipset and are much cheaper. That's what I have
<i8degrees> Flynsarmy: no clue on how to advise ya as to why Ubuntu's autoconfig stuff is not working, but in my own experience with this stuff, I've always had to depend on custom Xorg.conf files in order to get everything the way I wish, and so with that said: http://pastebin.com/ESh1z4DG
<Sameyeam> Flynsarmy, just a second
<i8degrees> Flynsarmy: mind you, I'm running on older hardware, but the config, in general, ought to remain the same! (NV44a chipset / Geforce 6200)
<ttiicc> how would I create a softlink with a given umask?
<mitnick> how can i make this symbol  | on console pls
<Flynsarmy> i8degrees: I'm constantly moving the laptop and switching in and out of dual screen mode. Wouldn't having that 'serverlayout' with multiple screens screw that up?
<Goddard> where do i change phpmyadmin values in ubuntu?
<i8degrees> Flynsarmy: ah, yes, I would think so :] ...you could try removing the ServerLayout config all together, btw
<i8degrees> Flynsarmy: also, if you aren't familiar with the usage of the software 'xrandr', I'd strongly suggest becoming intimately familiar with this :]
<sacarlson> Goddard: maybe http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<i8degrees> Flynsarmy: ...there are also applets that provide wrappers around xrandr functionality
<Flynsarmy> i8degrees: Think I might take Sameyeam's uninstall/reinstall approach :)
<i8degrees> Flynsarmy: hehe, worth a shot ;D
<mitnick> gusy how can make this symbol pls : |
<rs0832> mitnick: don't you have it on your keyboard?
<Freud> ok, i guess the 10.10 usb install server edition is borked
<mitnick> i dont see
<rs0832> mitnick: do you have a standard keyboard?
<ttiicc> some one who knows the answer for my question which I made 09:40?
<rs0832> mitnick: the hex unicode is 007c and dec is 124 |
<koolio> morning
<sacarlson> ttiicc: I assume you mean simlink  or ln -s ,  the link has the same mask and privliges as the file it links to
<ttiicc> okej, thanks
<ttiicc> but Im little worried that my link got 777, does this mean that any user could change the link? I mean they got write access!
<Kogenta> >test2
<lol-488> ....................................................
<lol-488> ....................................................
<lol-488> ..LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL............................
<lol-609> ..LL::::::::::::::::::LL............................
<lol-609> ..LL::::::::::::::::::LL............................
<lol-609> ..LL::::::::::::::::::LL............................
<lol-609> ..LL::::::::::::::::::LL............................
<lol-756> ..LLLL::::::::::::::LLLL............................
<lol-756> ..LLLL::::::::::::::LLLL............................
<lol-756> ......LL::::::::::LL................................
<lol-756> ......LL::::::::::LL................................
<FloodBot2> lol-488: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> lol-609: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> lol-756: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> FloodBot4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koolio> lol? ;-)
<i8degrees> lol
<jschall> is there any chance someone could walk me through setting up ndiswrapper for a broadcom bcm4313 on kubuntu amd64?
<cyberlord> hi guys, got a problem
<cyberlord> wanna remove a broken package from synaptic package manager but nthing is working
<cyberlord> tried sudo apt-get install -f but !
<rs0832> cyberlord: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<i8degrees> cyberlord: or dpkg --force-all remove <package-name>
<zenbuntu> sudo apt-get autoremove
<i8degrees> cyberlord: as always, though, be careful :]
<sacarlson> ttiicc: that got me thinking so I tested it by creating a symlink from my account sacarlson,  I then loged into another account and tried to delete the file even though it is 777  as seen from ls -l,  I can't change it
<tripelb> update of 10/04 > cant print. got HP driver, installed, cant print. driver is there on the panel. No reason given. Used to work flawlessly.
<sacarlson> ttiicc: but what if I linked the same file when I was loged into that other account?  you should try that to be sure
<biassoni> Hi I installed python2.5 on my own to get GmailBackup work. Since a few days it stopped working with the following error:
<biassoni> Traceback (most recent call last):
<biassoni>   File "gmail-backup-gui.py", line 12, in <module>
<biassoni> ImportError: No module named wx
<biassoni> may anyone help me?
<DerSeppel> I need help from you guys. I updated a ubuntu server yesterday and I can't login anymore. The ssh session is freezing right after successful authentication. The maschine is running fine so far. SFTP/SCP access is working. Any ideas?
<ttiicc> sacarlson: I think the permission flags are omitted on symlinks
<sacarlson> ttiicc: yes but maybe the owner and group are not
<boneshaker> Hi All! Please, may somebody help me with my problem (Xvfb - virtual framebuffer X Server + xvkbd)?
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: if sftp access is still working, have you pulled the diagnostic logs out from /var/log in order to peek at possible cause?
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: yes. auth.log only shows the successful auth process. no warnings/errors.
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: hmm, odd! no other symptoms being reported? let me guess, you can't restart the box? :]
<mvandruff> is there a problem with using irc on empathy or something cause i had to go web based to get in
<sacarlson> ttiicc: I did the reverse I created a symlink from my other account to my account and only the other account can be allowed to delete or modify that symlink or the superuser sudo
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: i could try. WinSCP is able to open a "unix like" shell. This basic shell works so far.
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: what version Ubuntu are we dealing with here?
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: 10.04.1 LTS - 2.6.32-27-server
<mvandruff> is there a program that i can organize my pictures by facial recognition?
<sacarlson> ttiicc: last question is now can someone in the group if not the same as the use can they modify or delete the symlink ln -s?
<harmony1001> How can I obtain a list of users or computers connected to my ubuntu samba shares?
<i8degrees> mvandruff: if you count writing the software with an available library, sure :-] other than that, the only thing I'm aware of is Google Picasa's ability to recognize faces within your photos
<blackhole> Hi i just installed ubuntu and wanted to change the display. There is no option in system->preferences-> display ?
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: what were the list of software applications that were updated, btw?
<blackhole> Any idea how can i change resolution ?
<DerSeppel> only the kernel and headers as far as i remember ....
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: giving the system a reboot ought to not hurt ... on occasion, I've had updates that have required reboots in order to properly reinit config and all
<cuiret120s> tkj
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: I'm currently rebooting the machine. I rebooted it yesterday though, right after the update.
<blackhole> ??
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: oh, well that doesn't sound very promising!
<Flynsarmy> I did a sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current, reboot, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, activate, reboot and now it says its activated but for some reason its still not in use. ideas?
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: machine is up again, login works right now, but its very unresponsive. Same as yesterday. Worked for a short while the the freeze
<rs0832> blackhole:  System> preferences> monitors
<blackhole> ahh ok thnx
<rs0832> blackhole:  no problem
<blackhole> rs0832, it seems to show only 800 x 600
<blackhole> rs0832, any idea how can i add higher resolution?
<blackhole> rs0832, I have it installed using VM and it couldn't detect monitor. It's a laptop...
<rs0832> blackhole:  o.o
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: ah, well, now is the time to do as much debugging / diagnostics as possible :]
<blackhole> rs0832, do i need to install something specific for it to detect monitor ..
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: i guess i'll try to back up the current userdata and then i'll try to revert to the system backup from yesterday morning :/
<rs0832> blackhole: maybe a driver
<blackhole> rs0832, it's a nvidia quadro graphics card
<blackhole> rs0832, so may be linux driver for nvidia quadro?
<rs0832> blackhole: you can try
<blackhole> rs0832, or may be i can somehow add a higher resolution to this def monitor?
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: i've already used all debug possibilities known to me.
<teknon> The resolution on my startup splash screen is too low. How do I adjust that?
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: knowing the list of apps that were updated would be nice ... I'm curious if ssh or anything relating to was updated? either that bin is fuxxed or perhaps another process is mysteriously murdering due to ?
<rs0832> blackhole: arent there any other options?
<blackhole> rs0832, nope :(
<rs0832> blackhole: try detect monitors
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: hard to say, really ... I can't say I have had any problems per se ;/
<blackhole> rs0832, doesn't helps
<blackhole> rs0832, tried already!
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: is there a simple way of optaining a change list from the last apt-get upgrade?
<rs0832> blackhole: you are running it on a virtual machine?
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: try running a query through Google to see if there is any reports surfacing of your issue?
<blackhole> rs0832, yes
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: uhmm, let me see...
<Flynsarmy> When opening nvidia-settings it says i need to run nvidia-xconfig but that app doesn't exist and its not in apt-cache search either...ideas?
<rs0832> blackhole: ah then i think you need to configure it in the virtual machine
<blackhole> rs0832, details reg display on VM is video memory 8 MB
<blackhole> hmm ok
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: already did. only related search results with what seems to be the same issue where mailing lists or forum entries where the issue remained unresolved
<georg_> guten morgen
<georg_> good morning
<georg_> where can i find the supportchanel for ubuntu9.10?
<Jordan_U> georg_: This is it.
<masai47> I was just upgrading ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 when it crashed (power disconected), upon restart it can not load up becasue some components (configuration settings for gnome power manager?) were not installed properly.  Advice?
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Jordan_U> masai47: Booot into recovery mode and run "dpkg --configure -a && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<masai47> how do I boot into recover mode
<Jordan_U> masai47: Hold shift during boot to get a grub menu, then select the recovery mode option.
<georg_> Ah thanks.
<mandriva_> Jordan: do you know about Zorin os
<benjr> ive got web-brower, irc, and msn open, and my panel applet is shoing im uploading about 80kbs, this doesnt seem right to me, how can i check what specific applicaitons are using the internet?
<georg_> the problem ist the kdenlive. That version 0.7.6... ins not found.
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: linux-server 2.6.32.27.29, linux-image-server 2.6.32.27.29, linux-headers-2.6.32-27 2.6.32-27.49 and linux-headers-2.6.32-27-server 2.6.32-27.49
<georg_> i have the update from ppa:
<georg_> sempervideo told me...
<georg_> it do not read flv files
<georg_> what can I do?
<mandriva_> can anyone tell me how download Zorin OS. I can't open  	http://www.zorin-os.webs.com
<masai47> Jordan_U:  Thanks, I just clicked the option to repair broken packages, I think it is going to take a very long time as it had download some 1300+ packages and was only part way through installing them
<rs0832> mandrivia_: open it through a proxy like hidemyass.com
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: ah :] typical.... well, that's easy enough, anyhow! if you have console access to the system, anyhow :-)
<rs0832> georg_: did you install flashplayer?
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: you could try selecting the recovery option on the kernel that you were last on and see how the system runs afterwards
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: ...if it patches things up, just remove the latest kernel installs and it'll autoconfig grub back to the older one (picks the newest kernel available and throws it on top)
<biassoni> hi guys I need to configure python in order to add a path to the sys module, may anyone help?
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: yes ... thats what i was thinking about right know. I'll call the datacenter and let them reboot the machine into recovery to get a working shell
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: *nods* ought to be smooth sailing from there :-)
<zamba> i want to reach a computer in a network behind a router.. i have access to the router, so i basically just have to do some ssh forwarding.. how do i do that?
<DerSeppel> i8degrees: thanks you dude.
<noonian> zamba you need to log into your router config page, it is usually at 192.168.1.1 on a browser
<i8degrees> DerSeppel: wish ya best of luck!!
<noonian> zamba, then go to port forwarding and forward to the computer you want, port 22 is the default port for ssh
<zamba> noonian: oh, nevermind.. it's not a router.. it's just a regular computer inside the network
<zamba> noonian: so i need to do ssh forwarding
<noonian> if you are on the network you should just be able to ssh to the other computer then
<zamba> no
<zamba> i have access to a computer that's in the network
<zamba> i'm on the outside
<zamba> so i need to ssh through this computer to reach any of the other from the outside
<noonian> ok
<noonian> so just ssh to that computer, then ssh to one of the other ones on the network
<noonian> you will still need the local network ip of the other computer
<zamba> noonian: i need to access the web port
<zamba> noonian: and i need to do this from my web browser
<zamba> noonian: i KNOW i need ssh forwarding, so can you stop fighting the question? :)
<noonian> zamba, im not trying to fight with you hehe. so you want port 80 on the one you have access to to be port 22 on the other one on the network?
<ServerTechLaptop> How do i upgrade ubuntu server 10.04 to ubuntu server 10.10?
<i_is_broke> ServerTechLaptop, check in your repos and make sure that the box is moved from lts to normal release
<ServerTechLaptop> i_is_broke: it is 10.04 lts
<bmb> hola
<i_is_broke> ServerTechLaptop, yeah i know cli or gui?
<ServerTechLaptop> gui i_is_broke
<AdvoWork> is there a way to do an rsync, but limit the bandwidth it uses?
<bmb> hola
<os[x> hurp
<ugb> sal
<i_is_broke> ServerTechLaptop, then locate your repos and in there at the bottom it says only check for lts. you need to move it to normal release.
<i_is_broke> ServerTechLaptop, or open synaptics and change repo there as well.
<DrWatson2414242> hallo
<ServerTechLaptop> ok
<ServerTechLaptop> brb
<i_is_broke> !hi
<SergeyIT> re
<XVampireX> hello
<XVampireX> I need some help
<ttiicc> if I place a script in /etc/init.d/ will it be executed with boot?
<zamba> ttiicc: no
<XVampireX> I'm having problems with the video card, I don't know but HD video seems rather slow and skippy...
<XVampireX> even if I play something in Totem or smplayer
<XVampireX> almost no matter in what video output
<tomdv_> anyone running UEC over here?
<ttiicc> okej? do I need to make a link from the default rc folder?
<Flynsarmy> ok, uninstalled nvidia-common, reinstalled, ran nvifia-xconfig and rebooted and now ibuntu sits on logo screen with 5 red sots. help!
<Flynsarmy> red dots
<noonian> XVampireX, hmm i dont know if it will help but vlc is a great player that plays almost anything
<carneiro> ttiicc : try calling the script from /etc/rc.local
<XVampireX> noonian, thank you
<XVampireX> I installed it, for now it's ok...
<AdvoWork> is there a way to test how much bandwidth would be used on a rsync?
<jerk> can anyone please tell me how to get dual audio output [both headphone and speakers] in Ubuntu 10.04?
<mandriva_> do you have any idea to download zorin os
<noonian> jerk, I think if you click on the sound icon and go to sound preferences you can switch it to analog output, then go into alsamixer and make sure the volume is up for headphones and speakers
<nirazio> where does ubuntu store its library files?i want to add my own library to use in c compiling, but don't really know where ubuntu stores it.
<jerk> noonian: how can I get in alsamixer?
<nirazio> where does ubuntu store its library files?i want to add my own library to use in c compiling, but don't really know where ubuntu stores it.
<noonian> jerk, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<i8degrees> nirazio: /usr/lib & /usr/include
<Flynsarmy> Anyone able to help? I deactivated/purged nvidia-common, rebooted, reinstalled, activated, rebooted, /usr/lib/nvidia-common/bin/nvidia-xconfig, reboot and now it won't go past the ubunut logo with 5 red dots. Anyone able ot help?
<ZyreX> Hello
<ZyreX> Can someone help me with a problem, please?
<jerk> okay....alsamixer says my headphone isn't being detected
<sacarlson> Flynsarmy: I guess you can try live cd boot and delete or rename the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and try boot again
<koshari> can you still boot with nosplash option in 10.04?
<bcg> #flashrom
<twitch> rescue mode ftw
<hidnshadows> Hey guys, quick question. Macs have a "secure empty trash" option, is this available on ubuntu? I've looked through the repositories with no luck
<by0x0021> 有中国人吗
<nirazio> How to block icmp responses??
<nirazio> How to block icmp responses??
<twitch> iptables ?
<rs0832> hidnshadows : i think there is a package in the repos for that
<Jordan_U> hidnshadows: Yes, through the terminal you can use "shread" and I'd bet there is also a GUI tool.
<hidnshadows> rs0832 any idea on what keywords I should try?
<rs0832> hidnshadows : 'wipe'
<Jordan_U> hidnshadows: s/shread/shred/
<twitch> !iptables | nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jerk> so, can anyone plz tell why my headphone isn't being detected by alsamixer?
<ZyreX> Did someone manage to update to 10.10 from Update manager? I'm asking because i have ubuntu 10.4 , but it doesnt show me the latest dist..
<twitch> jerk: is it usb?
<rs0832> ZyreX : i have
<jerk> twitch: no
<noonian> jerk, you might have to hit f5 to see everything in alsamixer
<nettezzaumana> hi there .. would any insane ubuntist show me output from: dpkg -S `which lshw`
<nettezzaumana> thanks
<ZyreX>  rs0832: can you guide me a little. i tried to swith from one server to another, , then to main server, but still, it doesnt show any dist update there?
<nirazio> twitch: Yes using iptables
<nettezzaumana> ^^ check please if -S $file shows which package owns a $file
<rs0832> ZyreX : why dont you just use the cli?
<rs0832> ZyreX : sudo apt-get install update-manager-core | sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: I see lshw: /usr/bin/lshw
<ZyreX> thanks, i will try
<jerk> noonian: okay, did f5 too... not helping :(
<rs0832> ZyreX: no problem
<gsouque> i have an issue with freenx in the client side (no machine client) some buttons of applications disappear
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: thanks .. no problem, but i asked which package deploys that file and it could be achieved by: dpkg -S /usr/bin/lshw
<nettezzaumana> i hope
<nettezzaumana> IIRC
<SergeyIT>  ZyreX, menu System - Administration - Software sources; page Updates - Release Upgrade - Normal releases
<Okitain> Is there any way to stop the dpkg process?
<ZyreX> yes, sergey , its on normal releases..
<noonian> jerk, no idea why they arent showing up :(
<Okitain> My problem: the update manager locked up when it was installing something, so I killed it off.
<AdvoWork> im doing: rsync -azxhvr --progress --bwlimit=100 --rsh='ssh' 192.168.0.2:/mnt/Data/FILES/WORK/WORK /mnt/Data/FILES/FILES/WORK/WORK  but its putting all the contents from the source WORK but making a new folder in the destination, called WORK.  so now im getting WORK/WORK/WORK rather than just WORK/WORK  any ideas please? I thought leaving off the / from the desintation folder shouldave fixed it..
<Okitain> Now, the dpkg is in the list of processes, uninterruptible, and forbidding anything from locking the install process.
<jerk> noonian: technically speaking, there's "headphones" written right next to the "Master" but I can't control the volume
<SergeyIT> ZyreX? then in Update Manager must be the control - "Upgrade" (
<nettezzaumana> well, would anyone show me that bloody output from `dpkg -S /usr/bin/lshw` ??
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here using nvidia-propreitry drivers on 10.10 that hasn't manually modified their xorg.conf? Can you pastebin and send my way please. woudl really help
<ZyreX> SergeyIT, i know, but it doesnt anything about the dist. I used that when i updated to 10.04, but now when im trying to update to 10.10, it just doesnt show anything
<noonian> jerk, using the arrow keys you cant?
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: I just typed it as you sent it dpkg -S /usr/bin/lshw  and that's what I got from my term but with just lshw I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/543985/
<ZyreX> anyway , SergeyIT, im using that command that rs0832 told me..so , thanks anyway
<nuttso> hey there. Got a question. I use backtrack 4 r2 and tried to update the ati drivers. They didn't seem to work propably so i deletet them. But now my screensaver configuration in kde3 show me the error: libGL.so.1 cannot open shared files. I think it was overwriten. how can i get the old one back?
<popey> nuttso: we don't support backtrack in here, you probably want #backtrack-linux
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: no .. uff
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: i didn't .. please retype with full path
<SergeyIT> ZyreX? it's a bug, may be. I use the LTS versions only
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: thanks btw
<bullgard>  [Lucid] I sent my Thinkpad T42 to hibernate. When I woke it up '~$ route' was empty and I had to run '~$ sudo dhclient eth0' in order to get ADSL Internet access. Why does this computer not establish automatically Internet access as it did in the past?
<nuttso> thcx popey
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: if your paste is accurate you typed `dpkg -S lshw`
<nettezzaumana> which is not what i want cuz i need `dpkg -S /usr/bin/lshw`
<nettezzaumana> i only need to know which package deploys that file
 * korben greets all
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here on nvidia-proprietry on 10.10 and haven't manually modified their xorg.conf?
<nettezzaumana> why is this channel (except of sacarlson) so not helpful
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: as stated that's what I got but if you don't beleave me see for yourself http://paste.ubuntu.com/543987/
<rigved> !find lshw | nettezzaumana
<ubottu> nettezzaumana: Found: lshw, lshw-gtk
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: ok, sorry and thanks ... i don't have|using ubuntu or even deb systems ... i have some inane script which fails on our RHELs due to the missing lshw binary|script|whatever
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: have a nice day and regards
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: ps. you showeed me correctly even in first output but it's in format which i didn't parsed at first look
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: if you wanted details on that you might find it here http://ezix.org/project/wiki/HardwareLiSter
<Emanon-iPhone> Hola all is it possible to do full disk encryption with netbook version or should I just install netbook ui over an alternate install?
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: thanks again and no problem .. i just downloaded it manually and now hacking out
<acicula> FDE needs alternate
<taran> does anyone know how to update from behind a firewall?
<acicula> netbook does support encrypted user directories, so depending on your security requirements that may also be an option.
<taran> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<taran> !update
<Emanon-iPhone> Was hoping for full disk
<acicula> Emanon-iPhone: its possible, but requires a bit more work, and more often then not more trouble then its worth.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here on nvidia-proprietry on 10.10 and haven't manually modified their xorg.conf?
<acicula> taran: there is no obvious relation between the two, can you explain the problem you are experiencing
<Autonomiser> !
<Autonomiser> ITM!
<Emanon-iPhone> K tha ms acicula
<Emanon-iPhone> Grr thanks hate iPhone sometimes
<taran> acicula: shall i post the screenshot?
<acicula> taran: anything that explains your problem would be usefull
<acicula> err describes
<sacarlson> taran: as long as port 80 (same as your browser)  works then you should be able to update with synaptic or apt-get
<jerk> noonian: sorry for the late reply..... yeah I can't control the headphone vol in alsamixer using arrow keys
<taran> acicula: I got this message "Requires installation of untrusted packages  The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<tokyomission> Umm... I am in the middle of a distro upgrade to 10.10
<tokyomission> and it just stoppped
<tokyomission> at "removing all DKMS Modules"
<tokyomission> Is there a way to restart the proccess?
<acicula> taran: thats not a firewall issue, that either means you need to try another mirror and or run check for updates again, or that you added a repository without adding the signing key for that repository
<twitch> tokyomission: apt-get install -f
<CERNUNN0S> @AdvoWork you could use "trickle -d 80", that would limit the connection to 80Kb/s
<nicofs> i just installed ubuntu-netbook and i want to change to normal ubuntu. how do i install ubuntu and get rid of u-netbook afterwards without a new install? i installed ubuntu-desktop via synaptic so far...
<sacarlson> taran: sounds like maybe a keyring problem  something like this http://fplanque.com/dev/linux/debian-apt-get-missing-keys
<acicula> nicofs: think there is only a few packages specific to the netbook version, youd have to compare the two profiles against each other to find out which ones
<tokyomission> twitch: says it is locked
<nicofs> acicula: how/where could i compare them?
<twitch> tokyomission: means you are running apt already or update manager or symn
<taran> sacarlson: I will check up n report
<twitch> synap*
<acicula> nicofs: not a clue
<tokyomission> I am running the distro upgrade currently
<tokyomission> but it just stoped
<tokyomission> at around 50%
<nicofs> acicula: coul it be somewhere in the session settings?
<tokyomission> and isn't letting me do anything
<twitch> did you lcose all the windows?
<twitch> close
<tokyomission> all bu xchat
<tokyomission> and I can
<sacarlson> taran: also take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600704
<tokyomission> 't close the "Distribution Upgrade" window
<TeslaTony> nicofs, ubuntu-desktop is the package you want. If you have a terminal handy, type in "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<tokyomission> the close is disabled
<nicofs> TeslaTony: that's what i did so far... but how do i rid myself of ubuntu-netbook afterwards?
<Deiu> Hello!
<twitch> tokyomission: the update hasn't finbshed if it errored .. so if you know how to use ps aux .. kill all processes attached to apt .. or just reboot then try apt-get install -f
<tokyomission> I can do ctrl-c but it says"This will abort the operation and may leave the system in a broken state."
<Deiu> Does anyone know if you can force install of packages in specific dirs?
<TeslaTony> nicofs, That's a tad trickier. You can take a look at the dependencies of the ubuntu-netbook package, and uninstall the ones you don't want, but it isn't very clean
<bl4de> hi, guys
<sacarlson> Deiu: never heard of that but you can search a file to find what package it comes from,  if you want to scan each in the dir I guess it could be done
<nicofs> TeslaTony: that's not the problem... i fear that after rebooting i will still get into the netbook-look...
<cvetan5> hey guys
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here on nvidia-proprietry on 10.10 and haven't manually modified their xorg.conf?
<cvetan5> how can I adjust the microphone input volume with C++ ?
<twitch> tokyomission: it's already going to be a broken state if the packages you are trying to install have failed half way through
<guest1> please help me.......
<TeslaTony> nicofs, Then at the login screen, there's the "session type" option, and just choose Ubuntu, or Ubuntu Desktop
<ttiicc> I have a script /etc/init.d/jboss and would like to get it executed with boot and stopped with shutdown. What should I do?
<acicula> nicofs: you wont, as you can select what flavour you want at the login screen
<sacarlson> cvetan5: might look at the source code in the alsa libs
<acicula> nicofs: its at the bottom
<twitch> .away tv
<guest1> my documents, places, music , video folder not opening   help
<acicula> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cvetan5> sacarlson, I've looked at the ALSA docs, there is this simple mixer but no examples :S
<burg> hello. is there any problem with flash player on ubuntu 10.10 64bit? because very often flash player just crashes in my browser
<sacarlson> cvetan5: well there are gui's that have volume control they must have the source code for those someplace
<boneshaker> why sending keysequence via xvkbd kills Xvfb server?
<boneshaker> other servers (not Xvfb) works fine
<guest1> my documents, places, music , video folder not opening   help me
<cvetan5> sacarlson, nice hint ;) thnx
<sacarlson> cvetan5: maybe look at the source of aumix
<bullgard>  [Lucid] I sent my Thinkpad T42 to hibernate. When I woke it up '~$ route' was empty and I had to run '~$ sudo dhclient eth0' in order to get ADSL Internet access. Why does this computer not establish automatically Internet access as it did in the past?
<nicofs> how can i start the "Login Screen Settings" via console?
<i8degrees> nicofs: if it is a X application, you cannot
<i8degrees> nicofs: normally, anyhow :] going about it through a framebuffer is not for the faint of heart
<nicofs> i8degrees: to change anything, i need to click the "unlock" button. but if i do nothing happens. so i wanted to start via console with "sudo"
<nicofs> i8degrees: i am talking about System > Administration > Login Screen
<i8degrees> nicofs: ah, gdm :]
<i8degrees> nicofs: at the console, type 'sudo service gdm restart' (w/o quotes)
<SergeyIT> nicofs, gksu gdmsetup
<stiang> why does init respawn mysql whenever I kill it? where is this behavior configured?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here on nvidia-proprietry on 10.10 and haven't manually modified their xorg.conf?
<twitch> yeah
<i8degrees> Flynsarmy: :-)
<Flynsarmy> twitch: can you pastebin it for me? i'm having all kinds of issues eventually resulting in my conf file disappearing :(
<SergeyIT> nicofs, it does not work (
<Flynsarmy> *head explodes*
<twitch> have you uninstalled ubuntu repo's of nvidia?
<AdvoWork> im trying to install 10.10 on a brand new laptop. Downloaded it, burnt it to dvd, and ive put it in the laptop, changed boot device priority but it just won't boot, any suggestions please?
 * i8degrees almost wonders why he is still using Ubuntu; my install is so customized that it bares little resemblance
<Flynsarmy> twitch: i uninstalled nvidia-common, rebooted, reinstalled/activate, rebooted, ran /usr/lib/nvidia-common/bin/nvidia-xconfig, rebooted, ubuntu failed ot pass ubuntu logo, deleted conf file and now i'm back to default nvidia drivers instead of proprietry
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: do any other bootable CDs/DVDs boot OK in that drive?
<Flynsarmy> twitch: so now i'm looking for the xorg.conf that you get when you first install nvidia proprietry - i'll copy it in there and hopefully it'll work
<nicofs> Can i change the session settings somewhere vie console/editor?
<nicofs> *via
<AdvoWork> ectospasm, just going to try that now, i may just install an old version and upgrade, same thing right?
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: in theory, yes that's the same
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: ymmv, and all that
<AdvoWork> ectospasm, hmm, 9.10 boots
<AdvoWork> ill install that, then is it best to just do an upgrade from the update manager or?
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: may want to try 10.04, since upgrading may not work as planned
<bullgard> nicofs: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/gdm.8.html for a partial answer to your question. But you will need diligence.
<i8degrees> nicofs: now that's my sort of q&a :-) look within /etc/X11 & /etc/gdm
<AdvoWork> ectospasm, how come?
<nicofs> i8degrees: basically i want to enable auto-login and remove some sessions from the dropdown menu...
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: too big of a version jump, IMO.  It may work, I just don't like to skip releases.
<taran> How to work over this "PG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/stable/non-free/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<AdvoWork> ectospasm, dunno how ill do it, any reason it didnt work downloading and burning to dvd(10.10 i mean)
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: did you check the md5/sha1 sum of the DVD ISO?
<i8degrees> nicofs: the man page bullgard linked you to is your best bet for those two specifics
<RoboIRC> hey whats meego??
<AdvoWork> ectospasm, yeah but the ubuntu site doesnt mention burning to dvd, only cd, so could that be the prob?
<i8degrees> nicofs: the sessions are found within /usr/share/xsessions
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: is there a separate DVD ISO?  If not, it probably doesn't work because you've used a DVD
<i8degrees> nicofs: but regardless, you most definitely should refer to above stated man page for gdm :-)
<nicofs> i8degrees: i'll look into that as soon as i'm done with removing al the unnessesary packets that came with ubuntu...
<dagon666>  is there a download tool (like wget) capable to process Javascript code ?
<AdvoWork> ectospasm, am i able to install 10.10 from the 9.10 live cd?
<C00re> curl perhaps
<i8degrees> nicofs: *nods* hehe, I feel ya
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: I really can't say, as I've never tried
<C00re> curl can handle cookies atleast :P
<scarra3> I still can't get ubuntu to work with my touchpad
<sacarlson> dagon666: like firefox?
<nicofs> i8degrees: fyi... running experimental kernel on arm-based system...
<ectospasm> I went from 9.10->10.04->10.10, and had to install 10.10 from scratch because I hosed my LVM.
<AdvoWork> ectospasm, actually, found http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso
<scarra3> My touchpad is an Alps Touchpad on my Sony Vaio
<ectospasm> AdvoWork: use that to burn then
<i8degrees> nicofs: hehe -- wish I had an ARM chip to play with :]
<dagon666> sacarlson: thanks for the advice.... moron
<nicofs> i8degrees: mine came 280€ including an integrated 3g modem... can't complain there...
<sacarlson> dagon666: I use firefox with firewatir
<alabackern> hmm
<sacarlson> dagon666: you didn't relize the power of firefox
<sacarlson> dagon666: it uses ruby as it's interface
<dagon666> sacarlson: I wrote "like wget"
<scarra3> Any ideas
<rigved> i8degrees: if you have a smart phone that you didn't use, then you could have an ARM chip to play with!
<bullgard> 'man apt': "This manpage isn't even started." Where is desciption of apt to be found?
<bullgard> s/desciption/description/
<wrd> bullgard: what kind of manual are you looking for?
<scarra3> My touchpad is an Alps Touchpad on my Sony Vaio
<bullgard> wrd: An informative one. An introduction from the user's point of view.
<i8degrees> rigved: ah, very true :] certainly have more than one of those laying around ... perhaps once a few other hacking projects get finished -_-
<wrd> bullgard: /usr/share/doc/apt-doc/guide.html (in package apt-doc)
<sacarlson> dagon666: yes but you also stated "process Javascript code" if you just want the text then you can use wget
<wrd> bullgard: most debian documentation is packaged and readable with a browser
<scarra3> Is there any way I can get he touchpad to work
<scarra3> my laptop is a sony vaio vpcee32fx and my touchpad is a sony vaio but for some reason my touchpad does not work at all and I don't know why
<sarvodaya> i'm having trouble getting a server set up with wordpress
<bullgard> wrd: I installed the DEB program package »apt-doc« and can now read and study the »APT User's Guide«. --  Thank you very much for your help. --  But I have a supplementary question: Why have DEbian people not taken an excerpt of this document and put it in 'man apt'?
<bullgard> (I first start looking for documentation in the manpages.)
<jayden> hey when i set a program to run on startup, where is the setting written to? I ask because I need to know the command of a startup item I had on my old computer and all I have are the backup files :P
<jrib> jayden: ~/.config/autostart
<error_203> my system login  password box is missing.how to resolve this
<error_203> i   locked my screen when i want to unlock it the password box is missing
<jayden> thank you so much jrib, exactly what I wanted! <333
<error_203> no soln guys?
<bullgard> error_203: May be this helps: sudo stop gdm, sudo start gdm, sudo restart gdm.
<error_203> bullgyard: i tried but not works
<error_203> bullguard: i tried in the screen mode using alt+ctrl+f1
<jayden> error_203, just restart the pc?
<sdhasdha> jo
<sacarlson> dagon666: I just searched and I still can't find any screen scrapers that support java script other that firewatir or watir this is a good article about it http://stackoverflow.com/questions/125177/whats-a-good-tool-to-screen-scrape-with-javascript-support
<Sandking> hey
<Redcoil> Hi
<Sandking> how can i change default media player that under volume indicator it would show up instead of rhythmbox?
<jayden> load a media player other than rhythmbox, if rhythmbox is still showing after you closed it, run rhythmbox and hit ctrl+q, sandking
<Redcoil> How can I apply a patch? Terminal says 'patch' is an unknown command
<jrib> Redcoil: patch is in the patch package.  Why do you want to apply a patch?
<Sandking> jayden: oh, so the indicator just shows which player is active? i thought i need to change somewhere
<Redcoil> jrib: Ubuntu has got a bug with my iMac's fans, they go full power all the time
<jayden> I think its up to the player to support the feature, though I'm not 100% sure Sandking, check if your player has any plugins avaliable or ask on their forums
<jrib> Redcoil: you understand you probably have to apply the patch to some source code and rebuild a package right?
<Redcoil> jrir Oh dear.
<Redcoil> hm.
<Redcoil> jrib I've also a script which I must run as 'sudo', back in OS X I'd do that by simple entering its name but that doesn't work here, how can I run the script sudo from the terminal?
<jrib> Redcoil: sudo « how you would normally run the script here ».  You have to be more specific if that doesn't work
<Redcoil> jrib How can I run a script from the terminal?
<Redcoil> ugh
<jrib> Redcoil: make sure it's executable and type its path
<Redcoil> Drag and drop works, nevermind
<Redcoil> I cd'd to the directory before and then tried to run it :s
<jrib> Redcoil: that works too.  Use ./NAME_OF_SCRIPT since . isn't in your PATH
<Syria> join #ubuntu
<Syria> :S
<Redcoil> meh.
<Redcoil> jrib Also, to rephrase that before, applying a patch is lots of hassle?
<jrib> Redcoil: not really, it's rebuilding a source package with a command or two in between
<jrib> !source | Redcoil
<ubottu> Redcoil: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Redcoil> jrib But for the patch to run, I must apply it to 10.10's source code and reinstall? Sorry for my noobiness :/
<plokij> .
<jrib> Redcoil: you must apply it to the source package containing whatever files the patch is for
<jrib> Redcoil: and then install the resulting package you build, yes
<Redcoil> jrib: I see.
<sresu> I've guitar(acoustic) connected to PC's audio-in ports using normal method. Which package can help me record guitar?
<Redcoil> jrib, now, if I must apply windfarm-pm121.patch to some Linux 2.6.24 source, I'd have to "sudo apt-get source linux" or something like that?
<plokij> anything that can handle audio imports?
<plokij> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> sresu: I had to add a small amp to my gutar to make it work on my system and there are some cool software that you can use to add effects like ladspa
<sresu> sacarlson: Well, to test it, first I need a sound recorder... any idea about that as well?
<jrib> !kernel | Redcoil
<ubottu> Redcoil: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jrib> Redcoil: kernel has special instructions
<sacarlson> sresu: true I think qarecord is build in
<Redcoil> jrib, I'll have a look at that, thanks.
<sresu> sacarlson: hey, can I talk to you in private for a moment?
<sacarlson> sresu: it should be found at Applications>sound & video>QArecord
<sacarlson> sresu: sure
<phox_> Hi! I am currently using WIN7, and want to create a ubuntu-partition and at boot choose which OS I want to start. I realise this might not be the correct forum for this, but whatever :) Got any good links on the matter? (been googleing a bit)
<jrib> phox_: put your ubuntu disk in the drive, reboot
<plokij> phox_: just install ubuntu normally and grub should take over mbr
<Birdynumnum> is there a way to sync an iphone 4 using ubuntu 10.10? I Have tried installing the libimobile but keep getting the message "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" when I connect my iphone :-(
<plokij> !dualboot | phox_
<ubottu> phox_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<phox_> jrib and plokij: I am a somewhat experienced ubuntu user. Is it easy? I'm a bit worried about me screwing up :P
<phox_> thx for the link
<jrib> phox_: yes it's easy, just follow the instructions on the screen.  But you should have backups anyway just in case
<plokij> phox_: its relatively easy
<phox_> plokij and jrib: How will this look graphiclly everytime I boot up the system?
<Redcoil> jrib, could I apply that patch using the update manager?
<georg__> what about ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<jayden> phox, google this: Burg
<plokij> phox_: it will just be a text based interface
<plokij> phox_: but like jayden suggested there is a graphical solution
<jrib> Redcoil: no, unless the patch has been applied by someone else and put in the repository.  Why do you think you need this patch?  What's the bug number?
<phox_> plokij: will the interface be "from" ubuntu or windows? Don't know it it works that way, but I hope you know what i mean
<georg__> http://www.stadt-burg.de/cms/
<phox_> jrib: yeah burg looks cool
<Birdynumnum> is there a way to sync an iphone 4 using ubuntu 10.10? I Have tried installing the libimobile but keep getting the message "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" when I connect my iphone
<plokij> phox_: from ubuntu, as part of the /boot partition ro directory
<plokij> *or
<burg> thank you
<Redcoil> jrib, I must apply it because the fans of my mac are buggy pretty much all versions of Ubuntu.
<phox_> burg: hahaha that's hillarious
<jrib> Redcoil: my second question?
<Redcoil> jrib, looking it up.
<wmoraes> instalar programas no big linux
<skraito> hi guys
<plokij> hi
<skraito> how do you parse shell message to syslog
<skraito> any command in ubuntu for that ?
<skraito> like lets say i want to send message to syslog
<skraito> log skraito login from command line ?
<skraito> log skraito login from command line
<skraito> hi plokij
<ranjan> Hi all, is there anyone who has tried RIS in Linux here?
<gobbe> skraito: logget 'something to log'
<gobbe> skraito: logger i mean
<plokij> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Redcoil> jrib, where would I look up the bug number?
<skraito> nvm got it
<jrib> Redcoil: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Redcoil> jrib, it doesn't seem to be there.
<Redcoil> jrib, but a quick google confirms that other iMac owners have got similar problems, and installing that patch is recommended on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iMacG5iSight?action=show&redirect=iMacG5revC
<Redcoil> jrib, so I'd say it's known
<jrib> Redcoil: the point is the first thing you should do is check if the patch hasn't been applied already or superceded by some other patch...
<jayden> is xorg.conf even used anymore?
<plokij> jayden: not really, though some hardware does require it to work, but the majority is now depracated
<jayden> plokij, so if I want to turn off mouse acceleration, xorg.conf isn't the way to go?
<plokij> jayden: i can't confirm, but you can try if you really need that
<jayden> thanks
<Sandking> any magic mouse users here?
<Sandking> i'm looking for a silent mouse and this looks like best option
<phox_> So I used put in my usb-memory at 16GB and ubuntu says it only has 3Gb. What the heck? Have never seen this before. It's a U3.
<Redcoil> jrib, so, what do I do now? I'd compile a new kernel if necessary.
<jrib> Redcoil: ok
<scarra3> Sup
<BajK_> Does anybody of you have experiences with LG Flatron W2453 TQ 24 inch TFT screen? I never got it working when it is attached to the secondary display input. When its connected as primary it works just fine. Now I read at Amazon that it is a problem with that monitor (I thought it was Linux' fault)
<phox_> Does anybody recomend using Wubi when installing ubuntu on a windows system?
<plokij> i like pron :D
<plokij> who else does
<plokij> *porn
<jrib> !ot | plokij
<ubottu> plokij: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<plokij> i blame my cat
<llutz> phox_: better to use a native install
<plokij> jrib: sorry.
<plokij> internet tourettes#
<rs0832> phox_: it is better to install separately
<phox_> jeez downloading ubuntu from the normal homepage is slow.. Any1 got any good links? I live in Sweden. Piratebay?
<plokij> phox_: use the torrent from the official site
<llutz> phox_: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<phox_> llutz: which one should i choose? I have a AMD 32 bits system.
<Last_Biscuit> hi all
<llutz> phox_: _i_ would use http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bullgard>  [Lucid] I sent my Thinkpad T42 to hibernate. When I woke it up '~$ route' was empty and I had to run '~$ sudo dhclient eth0' in order to get ADSL Internet access. Why does this computer not establish automatically Internet access as it did in the past?
<phox_> llutz: thx, that dit it.
<Last_Biscuit> i am facing issue wireless communication b/w tplink TL wn727N wireless adaptor and netgear router i got connected with network but there is no internet service either i can access my router any help ?
<llutz> phox_: thats not the live-cd, so be prepared
<acicula> bullgard: does the problem persist when you reboot? is the network applet visible in the taskbar?
<rrr> join #rawtherapee
<Redcoil> jrib, I'm so nooby it's not even fun
<rigved> rrr: /join #rawtherapee
<obscurant1st> iam using Kmail. But when i close it it exits, isn't it supposed to goto the tray and stay there till i quits it. o if this is supposed to be like this, can anyone helpme to make it like the way i wanted?
<bullgard> acicula: The Network Manager Applet is visible. The problem persisted when I I just rebooted.
<acicula> bullgard: try right clicking it and editing the eth0 connection and verify its settings are set to auto? also check /etc/network/interfaces that it has no configuration for eth0
<Last_Biscuit> i am facing issue wireless communication b/w tplink TL wn727N wireless adaptor and netgear router i got connected with network but there is no internet service either i can access my router any help ?
<scarra3> Anyone have a sony vaio running 10.10 that has an alps touchpad because for some reason my touchpad isn't working
<noonian> Last_Biscuit, that issue has to do with either your router, your modem, or your service provider
<Last_Biscuit> noonain i can use the same package on windows working flawless
<Last_Biscuit> on linux there is an issue either do u have proper driver or some thing is theri, i got signal strenght on 10.4 while no signals on 9.10
<noonian> Last_Biscuit, thats strange if you are on the network
<wmorri> nonian: I disagree with you on that. I have found some good information in the forums
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: Have a look at http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9901879
<Last_Biscuit> wmorri, can u provide me the link
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: so what chip is it we have?  this can be seen with lspci or lsusb
<Last_Biscuit> ralink
<Last_Biscuit> i tried it wmorri but i got this error
<Last_Biscuit> E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic
<bullgard> acicula: Right-clicking the eth0 connection I verified that its settings are set to auto. I also checked /etc/network/interfaces that it has no configuration for eth0. -- I found out that Networkanager Applet 0.8 > right-click > Enable Networking was not asserted. When I asserted it, everything works all right. How to persuade Network Manager Applet 0.8 to keep its »Enable Networking«...
<bullgard> ...permanantly?
<Last_Biscuit> the same error mentioned in the post
<bullgard> permanently
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, it has ralink
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: that looks like a good link that wmorri gave you,  oh I have ralink  but what chip?
<Lasselingon> Hi, Im writeing a serial communication program and is wondering if there is a way to set the fifo buffer in ubuntu? or is it hardware specifik?
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: have you tried sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-*enter_name_of_distro-generic
<Last_Biscuit> wmorri, let me connect it with wire i am using laptop builtin wireless
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: okay
<Last_Biscuit> *enter_name_of_distro-generic ?
<Last_Biscuit> should i write the same ?
<Last_Biscuit> and i am not getting you question about the chip, my usb adapter is from TP LInk model LT- WN-727N
<Last_Biscuit> wm_scott,
<Last_Biscuit> wmorri,
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: the post has sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Last_Biscuit> yes i tried it
<Last_Biscuit> but i got the same error on it as well
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: I want you to take out the lucid part and enter the name of the current version
<Last_Biscuit> oh i am using 9.10 right now
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: well that makes a difference then
<Last_Biscuit> should i try it on 10.4 ?
<acicula> bullgard: not sure, typically it is on by default even after a reboot
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: as stated in 07:26:29pm my time the chip set can be seen with the commands  lspci or lsusb depending on if it's a usb device or buss card type,  but I would just go for the backport,  it shoud fix it
<acicula> bullgard: maybe its a setting in the gnome registry somewhere, i wouldnt know but its at least something specific to google on
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: Why do you need to connect with a second wireless card if you have connection with your internal wireless?
<bullgard> acicula: What does mean "to google on"? Can you say that phrase in other words, please?
<Last_Biscuit> wmorri, i need to connect my desktop computer with a wireless link
<marku804> Hi there. somebody familiar with java-plugin heap size? -Xmx256m Option from cfg-file is ignored and the plugin get only 65MB
<NeoCicak> hi all.... how can i point my apt-get to the mirror provided by my ISP?
<Last_Biscuit> bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp
<bullgard> acicula: Is "to geegle on" equivalent to "to google for"?
<Last_Biscuit> wmorri, bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp
<bullgard> acicula: Is "to google on" equivalent to "to google for"?
<Last_Biscuit> its the chip
<Nicolaus> hey guys i need some help really bad
<ci> test
<Nicolaus> i install windows and lost grub
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: okay let me look at the ubuntu wireless pages
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: I found this to help you find backport for 9.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jrib> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KM0201> Nicolaus: thats pretty common... because windows overwrites the mbr
<jrib> Nicolaus: follow those RestoreGrub instructions
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, thank you sir let me check
<Nicolaus> i am on the live cd now and i am trying to get it back
<Nicolaus> how do i run the live cd terminal as admin
<jrib> bullgard: that's how I believe it was meant, yes
<acicula> bullgard: yeh
<bullgard> ok
<KM0201> Nicolaus: sudo    same as you do a install.
<jrib> Nicolaus: follow the instructions on the wiki page and you'll be fine
<Nicolaus> i tried
<Nicolaus> ok
<Nicolaus> whats wiki page
<macooo> hi all of you
<jrib> Nicolaus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: what is the manufacturer of the dongle?
<NeoCicak> hello....... i tried to enable the nvidia driver on my ubuntu 10.10 64 bit.. but once i enabled it (and reboot).... the screen went blank.....
<KM0201> !grub2 | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KM0201> oops.. Nicolaus see above
<Last_Biscuit> wmorri, TP LINK
<Nicolaus> non of the codes work in terminal
<nicofs> KM0201: that's a bit out of the blue... i'm afraid i can't use grub, though...
<KM0201> nicofs: it was an accident... it was meant for Nicolaus
<nicofs> KM0201: thought so^^
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: I am looking up compatability now/
<macooo> could anyone tell me how to change the kernel back to its previous version, I upgraded to marverick from lucid, and now I see it was an mistake
<Nicolaus> how do i run terminal as admin
<KM0201> nicofs: little to overzealous w/ the tab key... :)
<Last_Biscuit> wmorri, i am going to my desktop, i will let you know about the status.
<Nicolaus> non of the code i enter in it works and i using the live cd
<KM0201> Nicolaus: use sudo.. what issue are you having,t he instructions on that link are very very clea
<gobbe> Nicolaus: sudo
<nicofs> KM0201: i'm happy, it exists, so i won't complain...
<KM0201> :)
<wmorri> Last_Biscuit: okay
<babarhaq> hi all, if i right click my home directory it shows the size to be 138 MB where as when i run this du -sh . it gives me 1.1G
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: with the chip number you gave me I found your problem and the solution at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/87970  it seems you need to blacklist rt2800usb  as stated in workaround found at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460323
<jrib> Nicolaus: you should tell us exactly what you typed and exactly what the result was not just "don't work"
<StrangeCharm> is there a passwords and/or encryption keys manager which has many of the features of seahorse, but also integrates with firefox, to remember and supply web passwords?
<Emanon> any particular reason ubuntu alternate install iso wont work if put on a usb drive?
<KM0201> Emanon: ys, because by default, it checks the CD for installation media.. it will boot, but then it will fail when looking for install media
<Emanon> and why does the alt do this when none of the others do and the previous alt didnt either?
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson Thank You let me check
<KM0201> Emanon: at least thats been my experience...
<Emanon> why praytel did they suddenly decide to break the only installer i use?
<KM0201> Emanon: theyd idn't break it, its always beenn that way
<Emanon> it worked in 10.04 it doesnt in 10.10
<Emanon> thats called breaking
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, can u tell me about 10.4 version ?
<KM0201> Emanon: i dunno, the alt. cd has never worked for me from USB.. ever
<Emanon> yea i could always toss it on a usb before and run fine now it does what it apparently had been doing to you all along
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: I run 10.04 and it works out of the box but my ralink is not the same chip as yours
<KM0201> Emanon: well, use the live USB, or boot a CD.. it'll work fine.
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: you fix is one small text change in one small file
<friki> barbarhaq: du -sh . more reliable
<Emanon> well the live usb sucks or i would use it (no encryption or raid support)
<Emanon> guess im digging out a dvd
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, let me update the setup, right now i have connected the dongle with desktop, now as ubuntu boot up, i have a window Enter Password to unlock your login keyring
<Emanon> you having trouble with a ralink wifi dongle?
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, can u tell me that small text ? and how can i change it
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: it is stated in the link but I can look
<KM0201> Emanon: i think most of the ralinks have kernel support now(or the last few I've tried anyway)
<Emanon> oh mine works fine after some terminal work
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, i have provided the password, and network is connected now, 100% signal strength but no internet no access to router
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, the link u provided earlier ?
<Emanon> http://pastebin.com/0rLLCGj6
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: is that for the backport?
<monitor> ola ola ola
<Emanon> full instructions start line 20
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, no i have apply your provided link details right now, i am reading it
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: the details I found in the link are Put the line 'blacklist rt2800usb' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and you are able to use wireless.
<Guest51512> i need to change the permissions on a shared folder that was created using a linux mint. how do i change in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: did you do that?
<KM0201> Guest51512: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/folder  should do it.
<Guest51512> trying
<Emanon> sudo chown -R <username>:<usergroup> /path/to/top/folder
<Guest51512> KM0201 is there no gui
<KM0201> Guest51512: i was assuming you tried right clicking/propeties/permissions
<Guest51512> yes tried right clicking
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, i have written on the terminal this line 'blacklist rt2800usb' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Last_Biscuit> nothing happened it just came to next line
<KM0201> well, then it would probably be easier to do in terminal, but there's probably a GUI away to do it.. even if a bit dirty
<Last_Biscuit> should i restart now? its done ? actually i am a noob with linux, trying to learn it sacarlson
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: I think it's interprited that you edit the file with an editor like sudo qedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf    then add the line to the bottom of that file then save it,  exit qedit and reboot your system
<Last_Biscuit> let me do
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: opps forgot the line you add is "blacklist rt2800usb' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<Nicolaus> ok guys i need ur help
<KM0201> Nicolaus: whats the problem now
<Nicolaus> i am going to reinstall ubuntu and i need to save the files i have to a flashdrive. i am using a live CD now and when i go into the directory it says i dont have permisson
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, power failed at my end :(
<Guest71489> looking for people with knowledge about Backtrack4 R2 ....
<jrib> !backtrack | Guest71489
<ubottu> Guest71489: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Emanon> try their irc channel
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: then go to the power company and pay your bills
<KM0201> Nicolaus: if you just wanna do it quick and dirty.... just gksudo nautilus   navigate to the file, and drag/drop it from root nautilus, to the thumb drive.. but why are you reinstalling
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, do not mind :( its load shadding in my country i do pay may bills regularly
<timber> Hi all speak hungarian?
<Last_Biscuit> i appreciate your effort and thank full to you what are u doing
<KM0201> !hungarian | timber
<ubottu> timber: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Nicolaus> i dont understand KM0201
<commander_> help.....!
<KM0201> Nicolaus: what do you not understand?
<sacarlson> ok it's my beer time, I will leave you all to the profesionals until tomaro
<Guest71489> what works "best" installing backtrack or just booting without installing? I have it working on windows 7 using VMware
<Nicolaus> what u said before on how to copy the files
<KM0201> is your thumb drive plugged in?
<gobbe> !backtrack | Guest71489
<ubottu> Guest71489: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Nicolaus> i need to save them to a flashdrive but i dont have permisson so they cant be copy
<jrib> Guest71489: this channel is for ubuntu support, not backtrack.  See ubottu
<Emanon> i prefer booting it live but my friend likes it installed so its a choice really guest
<commander_> anybody please help struggling with my pigeon to setup mxit...!
<Emanon> sudo chown -R <username>:<usergroup> /path/to/top/folder Nicolaus
<Emanon> leave the Nicolaus part off tho hehe
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<Last_Biscuit> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<KM0201> Emanon: he's on the live cd... whats the usergroup/name for it?
<Emanon> ubuntu for both
<Guest71489> i understand sorry for the miscommunication ... my bad :)
<KM0201> was wondering..
<Guest51512> KM0201 will that command change the permissions for all sub folders as well?
<Emanon> yes
<KM0201> yes
<keito_> hey there folks, I have a friends knackered HDD that I am trying to recover.  I have gddrescue installed and when I try to create a recovery image I get the error "opening `/dev/sdc': No such file or directory"
<Emanon> thats what the -R does
<KM0201> yup
<Emanon> so when i try to start a virtual machine in kvm i get this message http://pastebin.com/gkQcGW6T
<KM0201> but he's just wanting to get some files, so he can reinstall, so it doesn't matter
<Emanon> any ideas on that?
<keito_> in /var/log/messages I can see /dev/sdc is recognised "[sdc] Attached SCSI disk"  but then it gets offlined "scsi 8:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<keito_> any ideas?!
<KM0201> Emanon: well it clearly cannot initialize KVM.. :)
<Guest51512> didnt work
<Emanon> right and i fix this how?
<KM0201> Guest51512: what didn't work?
<KM0201> Emanon: honestly, i don't know.. . i don't do kvm
<keito_> cat /proc/partitions fails to list anything under /dev/sdc (the knackered drive)
<Nicolaus> i am not that good with terminal
<Emanon> should be (minus the quotes) "sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /path/to/top/directory
<keito_> can anyone see this text?!    =<^_^>=
<Emanon> yes
<keito_> sweet
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: mabe gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sacarlson> Last_Biscuit: you should have realized I"m dislexic and can't spel
<Last_Biscuit> oh ok
<sacarlson> ok beer time for me and who's buying?
<Last_Biscuit> i wish i could ..
<eraldo> yes because
<xuekan> hello i got a problem of my ubuntu,sometimes when startup the system needs to check disk and asks me to press F to fix or I to ignore,if it checks, then reboot and it goes normal,this happens very frequently.what's wrong?
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, a file get open ..
<shashi859> hi xueken ...... once check filesystem using gprarted
<shashi859> but  u should consider some backup
<xuekan> btw, last time when i used partionMagic,it said my extend partion didn't be marked as extended or something like that,it asked me to fix it,should i allow it to fix?
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, i have written blacklist rt2800usb in the end of the text file and saved it.
<Last_Biscuit> reboot time now ?
<shashi859> xueken.. personally i had bad experience with partition magic... hence i prefer gparted
<shashi859> just try once using gparted
<neurochrome> gparted is awesome, but it doesn't work for me on maverick 8/
<xuekan> shashi859:gparted? a disk software?
<shashi859> ya .. install it using sudo apt-get install gparted
<shashi859> it is a gui for 'parted'
<Guest51512> Emanon: sudo -R gave permissions for top level folders onlt is there a command to allow access to sub folders?
<neurochrome> xuekan, it's a partition manager
<Linuxsapien> anyone here using deja-dup?
<asdsg> The apache directives are go into the httpd.conf file right? The documentation doesnt make this clear.
<xuekan> shashi859:ok,let me try it and see if things will go normal.thank you very much.
<shashi859> ok
<xuekan> neurochrome:thank you too.
<PaulDeva> plss need help
<PaulDeva> :(
<shashi859> paul:what help
<mbrochh> hi all. i'm just learning some basics about monit. i learned that i can tell monit to run every 60 seconds by using this command: "monit -d 60 -c /etc/monit/monitrc" however, after a reboot monit starts (as i set startup=1) but doesnt monitor anything. Where should I store the mentioned command, so that it gets executed after a reboot?
<rs0832> PaulDeva: ask your question directly.. if someone can they will help you :)
<PaulDeva> ok
<Guest51512> Emanon: sudo -R gave permissions for top level folders onlt is there a command to allow access to sub folders?
<Emanon> oh btw any particular reason why ubuntu netbook 10.10 boots having no interface whatsoever?
<PaulDeva> I use Ubuntu win installer ... everything goes the auto update is dw GRUB-COMMON and GRUB-PC when i reset dos not start not even  WIN7 THE MRB is damage. what to do?
<rs0832> PaulDeva: just install ubuntu (not the windows installer) It should overwrite and fix the mbr
<Emanon> they probably muffed up the wubi installer your windows disk may restore your mbr (i think mandriva has something to do the same) i assume there is a utility for ubuntu to do it though i dont know it
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, where are you :D
<Robinux> how can i switch between users
<Emanon> the only decent installer they "had" was the alternate and they just made that inaccessible to anyone without an optical drive
<Last_Biscuit> sacarlson, its working on 9.10 i am so happy :D thank you so so so much .. i hope this thing work on 10.4 as well ..
<Last_Biscuit> u people really proving ubuntu means , i wish one day i would join you for serving mankind ..
<Last_Biscuit> hats of to you sacarlson ..!
<Last_Biscuit> off*
<tristan3199us2> is there a way to add librarys [as in windows 7] to the side panel in nautilus..
<Guest51512> why dont permissions propate to sub floders/
<Guest51512> propgate
<pojiko> Guest51512: you need to use recursive
<Guest51512> pojiko: explaine please
<pojiko> Guest51512: when changing permissions with chmod use the recursive flag so permissions follow through
<Guest51512> pojika; you mean as in  -R: i did that
<tristan3199us2> whats the best torrent program.. transmission, qbittorrent, utorrent in wine, or ktorrent. and what is vuse..
<iceroot> tristan3199us2: the one you like most is always the best
<dagni> hi ;)
<dagni> hi
<Guest51512> pojiko: you mean as in -R?
<tristan3199us2> none are faster than any of the others.. they all use the same sources??
<dagni> i don't have direct rendering, but i've installed the ati radeon drivers from apt-get
<dagni> why is that ?
<dagni> root@laptop:~# fglrxinfo |grep -i direct
<dagni> root@laptop:~#
<tristan3199us2> iceroot: do they always use the same sources..
<tristan3199us2> whats your favorite torrent program
<iceroot> tristan3199us2: sources like source-code or sources like source for torrents?
<tristan3199us2> sources for torrents
<iceroot> tristan3199us2: i guess my favorite was rtorrent because it does not have a gui
<iceroot> tristan3199us2: the sources came from the torrent file (tracker)
<tristan3199us2> i never used a torrent program without a gui.. whats the benifit of not having a gui..
<mbrochh> hi all. i'm just learning some basics about monit. i learned that i can tell monit to run every 60 seconds by using this command: "monit -d 60 -c /etc/monit/monitrc" however, after a reboot monit starts (as i set startup=1) but doesnt monitor anything. Where should I store the mentioned command, so that it gets executed after a reboot?
<iceroot> tristan3199us2: my torrent is running on the server and of course a server doesnt have a gui
<rigved> mbrochh: /etc/init.d
<red2kic> tristan3199us2: You know... Opera is a torrent too.
<tristan3199us2> hows opera.. im new to linux.. used utorrent before.
<red2kic> tristan3199us2: If you are looking for something utorrent-like, then you want Deluge, I suppose.
<red2kic> tristan3199us2: Also, Applications --> Internet --> Transmission.  Transmission is torrent client.
<mbrochh> rigved, thanks
<tristan3199us2> are all torrent clients the same in how fast they download.. i want something that has a good number of max global connections and upload download slots already configured for wireless speeds..
<rigved> mbrochh: you are welcome
<pojiko> Guest51512: sorry for the late reply but check the man pages to be sure
<Guest51512> pojiko: thks
<mbrochh> rigved, that folder already has a file called monit... which enables me to control the daemon
<mbrochh> rigved, should i add a new file with a shell script only consisting of the mentioned command?
<rigved> mbrochh: you can add the command to the already existing file or make this file start your file which has the command
<mbrochh> rigved, ok i will try that, thanks again
<tristan3199us2> can i get is deluge for servers??
<tristan3199us2> sorry..
<red2kic> For servers? Use rtorrent, deluged / deluge-console, or transmission-daemon / transmission-cli. You always can switch to different if you dislike them.
<tristan3199us2> thanks... will do..
<tristan3199us2> whats vuse..
<tristan3199us2> i know its related but something different about it.. is it a media player too??
<red2kic> !info vuze | tristan3199us2
<ubottu> tristan3199us2: vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-1 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<nicolaus>  back
<GrizzLyCRO> hello everyone
<nicolaus> hey ubotu can u give me the grub wiki plz
<Ljay> l
<erUSUL> !grub2 > nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus, please see my private message
<GrizzLyCRO> i am having trouble with sound in wolf:et. i tried some fixes, more info on http://askubuntu.com/questions/17579/how-to-fix-sound-in-wolfenstein-enemy-territory
<nicolaus> ok thanks
<nicolaus> ubottu send me
<Ljay> Hi I am new to this, question is there a known  problem loading ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron M5030?
<Varista`nb> Hello I have a quick question about netbook edition: I have a 64 bit netbook and I'd like to be able to use a 64 bit version, but I don't see an x64 netbook ( go figure, I think my proccessor is the only 64 bit atom ). Is there a reason I should use netbook instead of desktop x64?
<Varista`nb> don't see an x64 netbook edition*
<gobbe> Varista`nb: you could use just desktop edition and install unity after installing
<Varista`nb> unity is what?
<Varista`nb> something for netbooks?
<rigved> Varista`nb: install desktop edition
<Pici> Varista`nb: The desktop interface that you would get if you installed the netbook edition.  Everything else is the same as the desktop install.
 * Varista`nb scratches his head
<van7hu> hi, has anyone here had problem with USB driver in maverick ?
<Varista`nb> Pici: you mean it's something to interface my netbook with a desktop?
<rigved> Varista`nb: it's the GUI shell based on openGL
<Varista`nb> oh okay.
<reeniginEesreveR> could someone help me with netem: Want to setup an emulated network with high latency, low bandwidth, 1% packet losses and some packet re-ordering
<Pici> Varista`nb: Er, no.  I mean graphical interface.  Like how you interact with your windows and icons and whatnot.
<Varista`nb> right, right sorry.
<slipttees> hi
<Varista`nb> Will I be able to install desktop and use it to install unity or do I need to manually install unity somehow because it won't have an interface?
<Ljay> Is this the right place to ask about problems loading ubuntu?
<slipttees> i have graphical SIS771 on ubuntu 10.04, system sleep, when wake up, screen no go.
<van7hu> Ljay : what is your problem ?
<Varista`nb> Ljay: I believe so.
<bsod1> is there an easy way to do this now? http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12700
<nicolaus> km0201 u back
<Varista`nb> gobbe: Do I need to do anything special to install unity or can I just install the desktop edition and apt-get or something?
<rigved> Varista`nb: you will have a normal GUI as it's available for desktops. but unity is specially designed for netbooks' small screens and low processor and memory. if you want this then install it otherwise it'll still work as it is
<Ljay> I have been using ubuntu for awhile on a deaktop.  I can't get pasted the first screen when loading either USB or CD disk
<slipttees> i have graphical SIS 771 on ubuntu 10.04, system sleep, when wake up, screen no go.
<Varista`nb> rigved: oh okay, thanks.
<induz> hello, I want to type in Hindi[input method] on OO , I am using ubuntu koala
<induz> I have done keyboard layout on Panel
<rigved> Varista`nb: you will have GUI and if required then install unity from Software Center (again GUI)
<rigved> induz: have you installed the language pack (hindi)?
<Ljay> BTW I used both 64 and 32 ver
<induz> I have downloaded and installed both the
<induz> OpenOffice language packs as well as the Gnome language packages.
<tristan3199us2> whats qt
<tristan3199us2> }
<induz> i have downloaded also: Devanagari: lohit_hi
<rigved> induz: you means language-pack-hi?
<induz> yes
<spicemaster> hello waht is subnetting ?
<dodino> hi all
<tristan3199us2> '''';;/
<hcandzh> hi
<slipttees> anyone use sis 711 here?
<rigved> induz: you also need to install language-support-hi
<induz> rigved; i have downloded thru Package Manager-- lanuage -support-hi and also metapakage for Hindi
<tristan3199us2> varista netbook just has a few tweeks to make it look different... desktop is fine.. and if you want it to look like netbook you can add a few packages later
<Deddly> Hello, I wonder if anyone can help with an audio problem I am having. Sound playback is crackly at best (sometimes just a buzz when I change settings in Mixer). The computer is an IBM Thinkpad T-22. Soundblaster Pro soundcard I believe. I'm using Xubuntu 10.04 LTS but #xubuntu is inactive.
<induz> how can i get Phonetic keyboard ???
<rigved> induz: ok so you seem to have everything installed. what's the problem? not able to get the keyboard to work?
<induz> yes
<rigved> induz: you can use anyone - bolnagiri will also do. you should be comfortable with the layout, that's all
<HOPMUK> hi
<gazoline_> giorno a tutti
<gazoline_> ragazzi  qualcuno sa come estrapolare i dati di oogle calendar e importarli in excel?
<slipttees> When sleep mode kicks in screen goes blank and the only way to return to Ubuntu is to hold the power button to turn off the computer and power it ON again. Sleep is really broken on this laptop.
<rigved> !it | gazoline_
<ubottu> gazoline_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<induz> मय खेयबोारद ्रेेङेस
<rigved> slipttees: you can use hibernate then
<HOPMUK> anybody from russia?
<slipttees> rigved: no much
<rigved> induz: that does not look proper
<Pici> !ru | HOPMUK
<ubottu> HOPMUK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slipttees> rigved: screen no go.
<slipttees> SIS 671/771
<rigved> induz: try the wx layout
<induz> नाव ाे केन ना
<spicemaster> what is subnetmask ?
<Pici> spicemaster: Thats not really within the scope of this channel.  Try ##networking
<rigved> spicemaster: it is used to split your network address. like split a Class A address to get Class B, C or D adresses. try ##networking
<rigved> spicemaster: but it's really not splitting
<induz>  and when I click CLT+ALT key it doesnot change to USA keyboard
<spicemaster> rigved, are you rocket16 ?
<rigved> induz: try typing in gedit and see what's the output
<rigved> spicemaster: no
<spicemaster> rigveda ok
<spicemaster> i love arthaveda :P
<rigved> spicemaster: ok
<spicemaster> rigved, do you belive in vastu ?
<fushuijun> ??
<rigved> !ot | spicemaster
<ubottu> spicemaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> spicemaster: Can we please stay on topic here, this channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<fushuijun> no
<spicemaster> Ok pici
<BluesKaj> howdy
<vinus> Im running sudo dpkg --configure -a code for about half an hour but its keep on running wat to do?
<Sub_Zero> When I execute my sh file with root privileges the out come of [ name=$RANDOM ]  is nothing. Why doesn't it store a random string in the name variable?
<ActionParsnip> Sub_Zero: its a bit more involved than that
<ActionParsnip> Sub_Zero: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html#RANDSTRING
<rigved> vinus: check System Monitor. is the daemon running your code sleeping?
<seul> yo! i just downloaded the latest version of ubuntu and i wanna do like a "live" install. But when i click install ubuntu i have this weird blue background menu.. What the heck? I have done this tons of times before, but now i get nervous
<tge101> can anyone help me tweak this Pipe code?
<Deddly> I wonder if anyone can help with an audio problem I am having. Sound playback is crackly at best (sometimes just a buzz when I change settings in Mixer). The computer is an IBM Thinkpad T-22. Soundblaster Pro soundcard I believe.
<rigved> vinus: if yes then it's stuck. Ctrl+C to break
<ActionParsnip> Deddly: disable the power management to the chip
<Deddly> ActionParsnip: OK sounds good...how do I do that, please? :)
<gamerpro2000> Can someone please tell me why I have a bug report that's existed for over a month that no dev has even looked at?
<gamerpro2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/674112
<ActionParsnip> Deddly: http://www.hotti.ch/doc/linux_on_t22.html
<seul> How do i install ubuntu with the alternate cd? For some reason i was adviced to take it instead of the normal one. Is there a good guide anywhere? I have amd 32 bits.
<gamerpro2000> seul, just burn the alternative install disc and install just like you normally would
<tge101> i'm close, i just can't get it to function
<Deddly> thanks, ActionParsnip.
<Ub3r-N00b> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to hide my ip in here ? //mode $me +x doesnt work.... any other ideas ?
<Pici> Ub3r-N00b: Ask in #freenode for a cloak.
<seul> gamerpro2000: i have done that and im in the installation thing now. Its just that i dont know which options to take when partition stuff. I have a free partition that i made earlier in windows, but i dont know how to choose it. You know any good guide?
<Ub3r-N00b> Pici: thanks
<tge101> is this the wrong channel to ask for code help?
<jrib> tge101: ask in the channel for the language you are coding in
<jkg> if I'm running Ubuntu on a Xen VM, is there any specific kernel version I should be running? some docs seem to suggest -server is OK, but the package description for -virtual seems appealing
<ActionParsnip> seul: the alternate installs in text mode but gives a desktop OS
<nothingspecial> seul: it`s exactly the same as the shiny installer, without the shininess, use arrow keys to move, space (I think) to select (could be Enter) and Tab to move between the different boxes.
<ActionParsnip> jkg: do you want a GUI with mouse interaction?
<tge101> i don't want to paste the code, it's a Pipe and the language is C
<jkg> ActionParsnip: nope, it's a web/DB server
<Deddly> ActionParsnip: I'm looking at that link you gave me, but the writer pretty much just says it worked for him out of the box.
<ActionParsnip> jkg: then the server OS is great and will make the site more resposive
<seul> nothingspecial: yeah i clicked enter at the right partition of the hardrive, but then i just got more weird options.. Isnt there any guide with pictures?
<Deddly> ActionParsnip: I might also add that I had no sound issues running DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<jkg> but I do keep getting a bunch of CGI processes going into state 'D', becoming unkillable, driving the load avg up to 30+ and giving me the following in syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544055/
<gamerpro2000> seul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20using%20the%20Alternate%20CD
<nothingspecial> seul: If you are absoluteley sure you have the right partition, select to use as ext4, mountpoint /
<vinus> ya its in sleepin.....wat to do?
<tge101> i can send it to someone and say what i'm tyring to do (just communicate 2 progs), just what i have is too long to paste
<ActionParsnip> Deddly: there are some bootoptions you can use:    apm=on, acpi=off    in /etc/default/grub
<seul> gamperpro2000: im sry but that wasnt a guide, it was just stating the fact that its possible and that it doesnt have live.
<seul> nothingspecial: ok, im gonna start up the partition thing again and tell you what it says..
<jrib> tge101: ##c
<tge101> that's the best route to go?
<tge101> and you mean C## right?
<seul> tge101: just typ /j ##C and see for urself
<Deddly> OK I'm trying to add lines to /etc/default/grub and it tells me it can't open the file for writing. What am I doing wrong?
<seul> nothingspecial: ok so now im at partition disks. Should i use guide or manual? As i said i already have partitioned a 10gb thing in windows that i wanna use
<nothingspecial> seul: manual
<tge101> i can't talk in that channel
<_jesse_> Deddly: you don't have permission; use sudo or gksu
<_jesse_> tge101: you may need to identify first
<seul> nothingalspecial: ok. I want to use SCSI3 and #3 with the status primary. But when i click enter, it just says that the partition if formatted with ntfs and i get some options
<rigved> tge101: have you registered your name with NickServ
<Deddly> _jesse_: Aha... Sorrry I'm new to this. What should I type to open it for editing, then?
<_jesse_> tge101: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<_jesse_> Deddly: depends if you are using a graphical editor or a terminal one
<nothingspecial> seul: Sure you have the right partition?
<rigved> seul: you must have formatted the partition earlier when installing windows. just format it if you are sure that it is not the windows partition
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know a good Pc cards that work out of the box with linux?
<seul> nothingspecial: yep, its 10.7gb big, just made it. I can "delete the partition" and "done setting up the partition". I just wanna click enter and install :P
<Deddly> _jesse_: I'm using a graphical editor - Mousepad
<perlsyntax> it hard find a good pc cards any more.
<seul> rigved: what do you mean? It is formatted from windtows to NTFS. Doenst that work?
<nothingspecial> seul: you have to delete it because it is ntfs
<tge101> i got it going now, don't think anyones around in there though
<rigved> seul: yes it does. delete it and format it as ext4
<nothingspecial> |Then create new, ext4, select format, choose mountpoint /
<Deddly> _jesse_: I just worked it out. It's just sudo mousepad
<seul> nothingspecial and rigved: okey, ill do that.
<perlsyntax> ?
<rigved> seul: are you sure it's not the windows one?
<_jesse_> Deddly: nice :) Though for mousepad you should use `gksu mouespad`
<_jesse_> *mousepad
<nothingspecial> seul: Have to get kids from school. Hope it goes well. Yes a be absolutely certain it is the right one.
<mohammad> #
<perlsyntax> Anyone know a good pc card that work with ubuntu?
<itaylor57> perlsyntax: I am running a lemur laptop from system76
<seul> rigved: yes i am very sure :) so now it says pri/log and that is free space. Should i just click enter now?
<seul> nothingspecial: np, thx
<perlsyntax> i looking for a good pc cards
<rigved> seul: yes. format it as ext4, set as bootable and mount point as /
<rigved> seul: also you need one more partition as swap
<IsoLnCHiP> Hi, is there a way of changing from 64 bit to 32 Bit short of completely going through the installation? Or ideally a way to have both installed paralell? ( I way trying to run ubuntu from Win7 with a virtbox with raw hd access, but couldnt boot it because vbox reports the cpu as i686 instead of x64
<induz> hindi Wx layout??????????????????????? any picture for that
<Deddly> _jesse_: Oh, why is that? I just did sudo mousepad and it opened it in SU mode...saved the file no problems...
<atlas> Olá
<Emerling> hola
<rigved> induz: is the wx layout working?
<seul> rigved: should i use Primare or logical? Got those two options
<rigved> seul: primary
<rigved> seul: primary for swap also
<atlas> estou com um probleminha na identificação de um dispositivo usb, alguém pode me ajudar??
<seul> rigved: ok. Now should i choose "done setting up the partition? Or what?
<atlas> estou com um probleminha na identificação de um dispositivo usb, alguém pode me ajudar??
<Pici> !br | atlas
<ubottu> atlas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rigved> seul: yes
<Emerling> atlas Cual dispositivo pendrive, impresora?
<induz> yes its working rigved
<rigved> seul: did you set it as bootable and the mount point as /
<BluesKaj> !br | atlas
<ubottu> atlas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> oops
<induz> the problem is half letters  for hindi
<sosaited> Will 10.04 run properly on a 1.3ghz celeron M, with 512mb ram? (480 usable)
<induz>  i need a map for Wx keyboard
<atlas> estou com um probleminha na identificação de um dispositivo usb, alguém pode me ajudar??
<Emerling> atlas mejor preguntas  en @ubuntu-br
<induz> sorry i am new for Ubuntu
<seul> rigved: i didnt really get to choose. Says mount options are defaults, and bootable flag is off..
<rigved> induz: it's there in the keyboard layouts
<rigved> seul: select the partition again
<seul> rigved; done
<rigved> seul: the select the mount point
<atlas> estou com um probleminha na identificação de um dispositivo usb, alguém pode me ajudar??
<rigved> seul: set it as /
<rigved> !br > atlas
<ubuntu> hi
<seul> rigved: it already was set as such.
<rigved> seul: ok. now set it as bootable
<induz> Wx keyboard का layout चाहिये
<rigved> induz: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<seul> rigved: How?! Because when i click bootable flag it just loads for a second and then it just says "off" still.
<sosaited> Will 10.04 run properly on a 1.3ghz celeron M, with 512mb ram? (480 usable)
<perlsyntax> Does anyone one know a good  pc card for ubuntu that work out of the box??
<cdbs> sosaited: yep, looks good
<rigved> induz: select the By language tab. select hindi. then the wx keyboard
<cdbs> sosaited: though desktop effects may not work, that depends on your Video RAM
<saba> any suggestion if I only got sound in my front speakers but not plugged in, eg headphones or such?
<rigved> seul: you should be able to set the partition as bootable
<sosaited> cdbs, That would be 32mb shared as ram is 512 but shows as ~480
<induz> is there anyway I can keep the layout on in front of me
<perlsyntax> ?
<Deddly> I'm still trying to  eliminate this crackling sound problem. Adding "apm=on" and "acpi=off" at the begining of /etc/default/grub doesn't make any difference. I had no trouble with DSL (Damn Small Linux) and someone told me that it uses Opensound. Can anyone help me get Opensound on Ubuntu?
<seul> rigved: fuck this alternate version.. I'm so close to just download the normal version again.. The reason i took this one is because the normal one was so slow. This is now worth it.
<sosaited> cdbs, I will just need compiz without the cube
<cdbs> sosaited: I mean the memory of your graphic card. Is it shared?
<Pici> seul: Please mind your language here.
<rigved> seul: ok
<sosaited> cdbs, Yes iits shared
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know a good pc cad that ork with LINUX.
<cdbs> sosaited: If that's the case, then compiz should run fine without the cube. What is the graphic card manufacturer?
<sosaited> Intel 855
<rigved> induz: System > Preferences > Keyboard. select the WX keyboard. click print.
<lychnhi> hj
<cdbs> sosaited: you seem good to go
<induz> ी ह्वे परिनटेड िट नोत
<lychnhi> hiih
<induz>  i have printed now
<perlsyntax> hello anyone out there.
<sosaited> cdbs, Thanks
<cdbs> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<induz>  what fonts should i select as there are so many Hindi fonts
<cdbs> sosaited: you're welcome :) Enjoy using Ubuntu!
<perlsyntax> itaylor57,I lok for a good pc card
<sosaited> cdbs, Actually I have been using it for a while (Karmic, Lucid and Maverick), but installing on someone else's laptop, Already got Xubuntu 9.10 on it as its ram was 256mb,but now I upgraded it to 512mb for Ubuntu
<rigved> induz: i don't know as i have not tried it myself. use any you like. or ask in #ubuntu-in
<cdbs> sosaited: oh
<induz> Thanks rigved
<IsoLnCHiP> Can anyone tell me what distiguishes a 64bit install from a 32bit one? Different apt sources? A Flag in a file, or how do they differ?
<rigved> induz: you are welcome. :)
<Pici> IsoLnCHiP: The binaries on the 64 bit installed are compiled for a 64 bit system.
<sosaited> cdbs, BTW is KDE better or Gnome for slower processors and ram?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know good pc card that work wwith ubuntu i
<cdbs> sosaited: I am not very sure, but I think GNOME
<rigved> IsoLnCHiP: you can check your version from the System Monitor, in case that's what you are looking for
<sosaited> cdbs, Hmm. THanks., I'll try lucid and hopefully it will be fine
<perlsyntax> this room a joke
<IsoLnCHiP> Pici, well, obviously, I meant how can I tell, that its a 64bit system ;)
<IsoLnCHiP> Pici, Hmm, ok, I see neither 32 nor 64 meantioned in sysmon
<cdbs> IsoLnCHiP: uname -a in a terminal
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP: uname -m
<jieyuan> hl
<jieyuan> test
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP: i686=32 x86_64 = 64 bit!
<IsoLnCHiP> RIght, ok x86_64 kernel. Is it enought to install a ix86 kernel to switch my system to 32 bit, or do I need to do more than that?
<cdbs> IsoLnCHiP: no, that won't suffice
<cdbs> IsoLnCHiP: the whole system binaries are in one bitset, so you need to re-install
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP: you can run 32 bit programs on 64 bit..
<jrib> IsoLnCHiP: reinstall
<Keyboardx86> Hello everyone
<Deddly> Can anyone help me with this crackling sound problem? Adding "apm=on" and "acpi=off" at the begining of /etc/default/grub doesn't make any difference. I had no trouble with DSL (Damn Small Linux) and someone told me that it uses Opensound. Can anyone help me get Opensound on Ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP: if its just a few programs that are causing issues..
<Emerling> Keyboardx86, hi, you're welcome
<saliak> anyone familiar with xmlrpc using c++ ?
<IsoLnCHiP> Ok, any clever ideas how to make the reinstall as painless as possible? As in keep all settings.
<AbhiJit> hi
<jrib> IsoLnCHiP: why do you want 32bit?
<rigved> saliak: maybe ##c++
<jkg> anyone have any ideas why I'm seeing processes getting stuck waiting for IO, and my system becoming unresponsive, and the following logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544055/ on a Xen VM running Lucid? current kernel is Linux nephos 2.6.32-21-server #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 09:17:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<AbhiJit> !aptoncd > IsoLnCHiP
<ubottu> IsoLnCHiP, please see my private message
<saliak> rigved : duh.  sorry, that makes a lot of sense
<IsoLnCHiP> jrib, Because I assume vbox cant boot 64bit, and I want to be able to use my ubuntu either directly or from win7 in a vbox
<saliak> rigved : boo. the channel seems to be screwed up.  no ops and can't send to it
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP: yes vbox can boot 64 bit even on a 32bit host os!
<jrib> IsoLnCHiP: pretty sure vbox can run 64bit.  Ask #vbox
<IsoLnCHiP> AbhiJit, Does it also have an option to save and restore settings?
<izinucs> IsoLnCHiP: I run 64 bit vbox on kubuntu
<AbhiJit> IsoLnCHiP, no
<rigved> saliak: are you sure that you have registered your nick?
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP: aptoncd is of no use if you want to switch to 32 bit
<bonjoyee> as the 64 bit packages wont run on 32 bit..
<IsoLnCHiP> bonjoyee, So I keep reading, yes, but when I boot grub in vbox it complains about the cpu beein i686 rather than x86_64 ;)
<cdbs> !clone | bonjoyee
<ubottu> bonjoyee: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<AbhiJit> IsoLnCHiP, to run 64 bit os in vbox your cpu must support 64 bit virtualization
<cdbs> err
<rigved> IsoLnCHiP: your CPU should support VT to run x64
<cdbs> !clone > IsoLnCHiP
<ubottu> IsoLnCHiP, please see my private message
<cdbs> IsoLnCHiP: That method works, but aptoncd won't work if you are moving to 32-bit from 64
<IsoLnCHiP> AbhiJit, It does, I specifically bought a CPU to that end. It has full hardware virtualisation support
<m4xx> i need to disable the ctrl+f1 hotkey for xserver, i've disabled vt switch but i think the system i still catching it.
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP:  check if VT is enabled in BIOS
<AbhiJit> ok
<m4xx> is there something else i should do to unbind they key combo?
<m4xx> i didnt see it anywhere in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<tmade> hello, i´m running ubuntu server 10.4. how can i add a init script to start a service automatically? if I run "update-rc.d servicename enable" i´m getting:nrpe start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 5), but i set thos runlevels
<IsoLnCHiP> bonjoyee, according to the vmware 64 guest check tool everything is set correctly
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP:then check if VT is enabled in Vbox ..theres an option there as well
<IsoLnCHiP> bonjoyee, Im preatty sure I set the option there too, but I will double check again when I reboot to windows
<bonjoyee> IsoLnCHiP: also what version of vbox? latest is 3.2.12!!
<rigved> tmade: add the script to /etc/init.d/ then you can set it to run
<tmade> my script in "/etc/init.d/service" works perfect as i want
<IsoLnCHiP> bonjoyee, If I recall correctly I tryed with 3.2.10 and 12 both with the same result
<m4xx> citrix xenclient uses the same key combo to send "ctr+alt+del"
<IsoLnCHiP> cdbs, Thanks for the pointer to cloneing, that looks promising
<jrib> tmade: you should migrate to upstart
<tmade> rigved: i´ve already done...but what to do to make it start on system boot?
<tmade> jrib: there´s another way?
<cdbs> IsoLnCHiP: but that would mean that all the packages would be downloaded again when you would run the second command
<cdbs> IsoLnCHiP: that's the only way, since you can't use 64-bit packages on 32-bit
<pitchzer0> Hey ther
<bonjoyee>  tmade:how about adding entry in /etc/rc.local
<IsoLnCHiP> cdbs, shouldnt be a problem, got a caching proxy :)
<jrib> tmade: well ubuntu has moved to upstart.  the sysv-init scripts will still work but the new way is upstart.  If you don't want to use upstart for some reason, read « man update-rc.d ».  Look for the line with "defaults" in it
<simon34> has there any other application like Miro for ubuntu?
<bonjoyee>  IsoLnCHiP: for 32 bit as well?
<pitchzer0> Can anyone help me: I'm searching someone to help me with a port forwarding problem
<goltoof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IsoLnCHiP> bonjoyee, might be a bit outdated, but I have other boxes in my net running on 32, so most packages might be there.
<tmade> bonjoyee: does a script located in /etc/rc.local start automatically?
<popey> pitchzer0: seen http://portforward.com/ ?
<rigved> tmade: not sure. read jrib ^^. or you could just add the script to cron.daily.. that way it will run almost at start up
<pitchzer0> popey: Yes but it didnt solve my problem
<goltoof> pitchzer0:  aska away, keep in mind that most networking stuff can also be answered in #networking
<bonjoyee> tmade:  you have to add "/etc/init.d/service start" to rc.local..then it does
<pitchzer0> i was searching for such a chan thanks!
<pitchzer0> Goodbye folks!
<jrib> bonjoyee, tmade: no that's not proper at all
<goltoof> pitchzer0:  npr
<tmade> somebody has a good basic "upstart" script as an example?
<jrib> !upstart | tmade
<ubottu> tmade: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<IsoLnCHiP> I think before I start the whole procedure Ill check the #vbox if they have an Idea what I might be missing, but thanks for the advice this far, atleast now I know I would have to reinstall, and have a slightly more comfortable way of doing it.
<simon34> has there any other application like ''Miro'' for ubuntu?
<bonjoyee>  tmade: but yes update-rc.d is the proper way..
<wrd> simon34: miro seems to be usable in ubuntu?
<tmade> bonjoyee: i´ve tried now several scripts to add like "update-rc.d servicename enable" ...each script works executed manually...but none on startup
<bonjoyee> tmade: not all services are yet moved to upstart..so ones in /etc/init.d/ will work..
<ServerTechLaptop> how do i remove a directory which is NOT empty?
<jrib> ServerTechLaptop: rm -r
<ServerTechLaptop> ty
<rigved> tmade: use upstart
<NotAnonymous> question: what os are most web servers using?
<jrib> !ot  | NotAnonymous
<ubottu> NotAnonymous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bonjoyee>  tmade:  did u configure the run levels properly?also is your service dependent on some other service?
<tmade> rigved: big deal to convert my own script as upstart?
<NotAnonymous> and I mean big companies
<popey> NotAnonymous: http://news.netcraft.com/archives/category/web-server-survey/
<tmade> bonjoyee: no, doesn´t depent on another
<NotAnonymous> thanks
<rigved> tmade: no it's simple. check the Getting Started page on the website
<tmade> rigved: so i can easily convert my init script to upstart?
<simon34> ya
<simon34> has there any other application like ''Miro'' for ubuntu?
<rigved> tmade: yes.
<tmade> ok..so i´ll try
<tmade> thanks!
<bonjoyee> simon34:xbmc?
<erik__> hello
<NeoCicak> i'm having problem with nvidia driver for 10.10... when i load up the nvidia driver, i get command prompt.... and looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , i can only see "no screen found
<chull> i've heard people talking about setting up two partitions on the drive for ubuntu, one for the operating system and one for the home directory. how big does the operating system section need to be?
<roxlu> hi! I installed ubuntu 10.10. I'm trying to enable syntax highlighting in VIM, but when I do, :syn on, I get "command not found"
<chull> roxlu, maybe ask in #vim ?
<roxlu> okay
<jrib> roxlu: install a full version of vim, ubuntu comes with only vim-tiny
<SergeyIT> chull, for / - 15Gb will be good
<chull> SergeyIT, thank you :)
<jlmlocal> I'm trying to install Catalyst on my computer. I am following http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide  I am using option 3, the restricted drivers manager. I have completed the steps, but when I type fglrxinfo, I get a segmentation fault.
<roxlu> ah thanks!
<m4xx> I believe my system is capturing ctrl+f1 as a default system shortcut key. can anyone tell me how i might be able to check this? I've looked in gconf-editor and didn't see it anywhere, i've also looked in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts and found nothing, i've also added the DontVTSwitch option to my xorg.conf
<m4xx> not sure what else to do
<simon34> has there any other application like Miro for ubuntu?
<bonjoyee>  simon34: what issues with miro in ubuntu?
<NeoCicak> has anyone had success with installing nvidia driver on 10.10 64 bit?
<wilhart> some nice messenger for gnome, not pidgin not empathy
<bullgard> 'man nmcli': "wifi [on|off]: Inquire or set status of WiFi in NetworkManager.  Without any further argument, WiFi status is printed; on enables WiFi; off disables WiFi." Is the term »WiFi« used here identical with "Wireless" in NetworkManager Applet?
<AbhiJit> simon34, if u r in usa then try hulu
<Pici> bullgard: yes
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: Works fine for me...
<goldins> how do I rebuild a package with alternate ./configure options?
<SergeyIT> wilhart, pidgin is nice
<bullgard> Pici: And why do the 2 programs use different names for the same thing?
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: How are you trying to install it?
<jlmlocal> Do I need to run aticonfig?
<bonjoyee> goldins:get the source and then ./configure --help for options
<wilhart> SergeyIT, can i change chat window theme?
<NeoCicak> pseubodot:  various ways.. first was through the system-> hardware'
<anon33_> i got an error trying to install android-notifier-desktop, has anyone else gotten this to work?
<Pici> bullgard: I'd say its a documentation bug.  Wifi and Wireless are synonymous otherwise.
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: but that gave me command line... i.e cant get into gnome
<bullgard> Pici: Thank you.
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: I don't know what the 'proper' way is, but my installation found the hardware, and prompted me to install hardware support
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: hmmmm
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: try System > Adminstration > Additional Drivers
<SergeyIT> wilhart, i don't know. i use standard theme
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: thats what i tried
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: what card do you have?
<CERNUNN0S> Salutations, I have a little curiosity regarding Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and Xen support. Does anyone know of a good resource of information I can start with? Rather than boring your with inane questions for an hour or three.
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: nvidia 3100 m
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: how does your system see it?
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: lspci | grep -i vga
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: when it failed to load X (i.e. i got command line)... i looked at /var/log/Xorg0.log.. and i saw "no screens found"
<lgg> hi
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: "(EE) No devices detected. ..... Fatal server error: no screens found"
<lgg> 大家好
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: hmm
<SergeyIT> wilhart, in pidgin there are themes for: buddy list, status icons, sound & smileis
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: back up your copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (rename it to something like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<jlmlocal> Ok, I restarted my computer, and now it appears that the Catalyst driver is working.
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: and try running nvidia-xconfig
<wilhart> SergeyIT, i mean chat window ?
<lgg> 有人聊天没
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: well... my xorg.conf is the one generated by nvidia-config
<rigved> !cn | lgg
<ubottu> lgg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jlmlocal> Now, however, my window decorations are missing! I don't have the x button or any of the others.
<goldins> bonjoyee: right but what if I want to install it as a package afterward?
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: actually.... the output from the lspci earlier was 2 rows
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: go on
<NeoCicak> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<NeoCicak> and
<NeoCicak> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<Stargazer> Galera como eu extraio um pacote .rar ?
<ukd1> hi guys, I'm having some issues with Amazon EC2 & the offical AMI images for Ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<ukd1> Could anyone help?
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: i got this laptop with that 'nvidia hybrid' thingy
<SergeyIT> wilhart, no for chart
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: not sure if it has anything to do with my problem though
<wilhart> SergeyIT, face book tells me to enter 2 words and when i do it ask me again?!
<bullgard> '~$ nmcli nm wifi on' is accepted without complaint. Still, '~$ nmcli nm status; WiFi HARDWARE=diaabled; WIFI=disabled' What went wrong?
<Morphix> hey peeps
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: could be.
<rigved> !br | Stargazer
<ubottu> Stargazer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: can you try what I described?
<pksadiq> NeoCicak: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<NeoCicak> i did
<NeoCicak> and my xorg.conf is the one from nvidia-xconfig
<pseubodot> it might be picking up his existing xorg file
<pseubodot> or at least the earlier one
<NeoCicak> that will gave me that "error no screens" error mesage
<pseubodot> hence moving the file away and re-doing it
<NeoCicak> so i had to delete xorg.conf to be able to get back to gnome
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: can you turn off the other video card -- I presume it's onboard -- from the bios?
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: hmmmm i havent tried that... not sure if i can do that from bios
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: or at least set the priority for the video card to the PCI or PCIe slot?
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: i'm not sure what you are talking there :(
<chull> i have three hard drives and want to reinstall a new Ubuntu on one of them, how can I boot from CD and tell it which drive to write Ubuntu 10.10 on?
<chull> er do i want 10.04 for stabile operation?
<Pici> chull: Both 10.10 and 10.04 are stable.
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: oh... i've also tried to install the driver from NVIDIA... no success either
<crickj> chull: the installer gives you the option to choose drives
<pksadiq> NeoCicak: and just move the xorg.conf file to xorg.conf.bak and restart your system , this might help you
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: don't do that -- use the distribution method
<chull> crickj, hmmm it didn't, do i need to set boot from cd in the bios?
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: other people have already figured out the pitfalls, you don't want to do that
<rigved> chull: boot into live cd and find out the names like /sda/... etc. then select it from the manual partition editor while installing
<crickj> chull: you mean the cd won't boot?
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: do i need to uninstall the driver from NVIDIA? if so... how can i do it?
<chull> crickj, yes it asks about file lists and says it can't initialize
<bonjoyee> chull: or disconnect the other drives if posible
<bonjoyee> and install ubuntu on the correct one...the safest bet
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: the installer has a remove option
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: as I recall
<crickj> chull: if the cd won't boot properly then it could be corrupt
<chull> bonjoyee, ok thanks :) thank you crickj rigved
<liminal> hello
<liminal> I have a problem getting an internet connection when I tether ubuntu to my cell phone
<liminal> it works fine with windows
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: ok.... i might have to logout to uninstall the driver
<chull> crickj, h
<pksadiq> liminal: Which phone?
<chull> crickj, how does one check the checksum?
<amikrop> Hello. How can I get to Firefox from Namoroka?
<crickj> chull: is it md5 or sha1?
<amikrop> I am facing problems, like disabled Facebook chat
<wrd> !md5 chull
<wrd> !md5 |chull
<ubottu> chull: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<liminal> pksadiq an android
<pksadiq> liminal: does the phone get detected?
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one.Can somewone please help me set things up, so i can get the best results?  I have a ATI gpu
<liminal> yes.. there are two options usb tethering.. and wifi hotspot
<ukd1> Has anyone had experience with the offical ec2 ami's?
<amikrop> Hello. How can I get to Firefox from Namoroka?
<liminal> I can connect to the hotspot and the usb internet connection gets detected
<amikrop> I am facing problems, like disabled Facebook chat
<liminal> by when when i try to browse or do anything online i get no connection
<IsoLnCHiP> Ok, I dont actually have to switch to 32 bit afterall, all I missed was setting the guest type to 64. Now grub doesnt choke. However now suddenly the initrd cant mount my root fs from LVM anymore, any ideas?
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: ok... i just disabled the hybrid thingy in the bios.. and it works now
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: but i get a 'nvidia' logo with 'beta driver' label at the bottom >.<
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: all software and hardware is beta, NeoCicak :)
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: hahah true
<NeoCicak> pseubodot: anyway. thanks for the help... glad that i have it working now
<pksadiq> liminal: then how does you know that the internet connection is detected? check System > preferences> network
<pseubodot> NeoCicak: share and enjoy.
<ska> Can I run Ubuntu on a HP s5610f Slimline?
<dr4c4n> ska try it out
<goltoof_> ska:  why not?
<pseubodot> ska: ask I recall, there is a live mode you can test
<pseubodot> ska: without affecting the existing installed system
<IsoLnCHiP> Does anyone by chance know which drivers for the HD I need to run ubuntu from within vbox? ( I didnt install it within vbox, so Im guessing the initrd doesnt have the right drivers )
<matrixoracle> is there a channel for wine help ?
<iceroot> matrixoracle: #winehq
<matrixoracle> cheers
<jianfei> i am in china and find the apt-get updates, upgrades extremely slow. i checked the sources.list and they are set for CN, are there any other sources around this region that might be faster? if so please let me know..
<MadRobot> Hi all
<bullgard> '~$ nmcli nm wifi on' is accepted without complaint. Still, '~$ nmcli nm status; WiFi HARDWARE=disabled; WIFI=disabled' What went wrong?
<liminal> pksadiq okay ive 'tethered' my andriod via usb
<liminal> i get a wired network connection 'auto usb0' active showing
<pksadiq> jianfei: Select your self, from the Download from menu , select Other and then select "Select Best Server", ubuntu will find one for you
<MadRobot> I have added a collection of photos to the list of background images, and I would like them to change automatically every once in a while. How do I do that?
<pksadiq> liminal: can you connect to internet now?
<ali> türk varmı_?
<ska> pseubodot: I wonder if Fry's has a floor model I can test..
<Metaphysicist> I am currently running Ubuntu 10.10 with OpenBox. If I enable remote desktop through the regular gnome desktop, will it still be functional in OpenBox? i.e. Will I still be able to control the screen and have a full GUI within OpenBox?
<jianfei> pksadiq.. thx
<mrstocks> Owwwww where is DOG! !!!!
<mrstocks> its a better cat !
<mrstocks> E: Couldn't find package dog
<tsimpson> mrstocks: if you have a support question, you should ask it
<ali> türkiş ??
<mrstocks> where is bitchx and dog in ubuntu
<IdleOne> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<liminal> pksadiq testing it now
<liminal> seems to be working today
<liminal> maybe yesturday was a glitch
<pksadiq> liminal: nothing is stable, eventhough we name some so ;)
<Morphix> can anyone assist me in making my onboard NIC and USB work?
<sbalmos> Apparently the default in Chromium when star-dragging to the desktop is to save a copy of the HTML, rather than creating a URL shortcut file. Any way to change that behavior?
<Jemt> Hi. How can I reach the GRUB boot prompt from the 10.10 Live CD ?
<Jemt> I need to boot Ubuntu from an external hard drive which cannot be booted directly. So I need to use the Live CD as a boot CD
<crickj> Jemt: the live cd does not (as far as I know) use grub to boot
<Jemt> Oh :-/
<Jemt> Is it possible to somehow "switch" from the live environment to the installation on the hard drive? (chrooting is not what I want)
<Morphix> can anyone assist me in making my onboard NIC and USB work please?
<crickj> Jemt: you can boot directly from the external drive if your bios supports usb booting
<Jemt> Unfortunately, it doesn't
<bullgard> jianfei: Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > Ubuntu Software > (Downloadable from the Internet) > Download from > Other... > (for example:) Taiwan.
<crickj> Jemt: Ah... sorry can't help
<Jemt> Thanks anyways :)
<Morphix> can anyone assist me in making my onboard NIC and USB work?
<pksadiq> Jemt: or you might also have an option to select the hard drive priority
<jianfei> pksadiq.. bullgard, thx I ran the test and it still chose china, so i guess i will just have to wait patiently, must be the net speed on this connection
<bullgard> !network |  Morphix:
<ubottu> Morphix:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jemt> pksadiq: Yes, I'm aware of that. The PC doesn't support USB booting. But thank you :)
<Morphix> I dont think that my installation is recognising them
<Jemt> Morphix:
<Jemt> Morphix: What gave you that impression ?
<bullgard> jianfei: You can selct other server (countries) by hand yourself.
<Morphix> because "lsusb" shows nothing
<bullgard> s/selct/select/
<Jemt> Morphix: Don't you have a USB device to test with ?
<Morphix> let me test that
<ska> Using the ubuntu website for creating a USB bootable image, I used hdiutil as the recommended (for osx system). the resulting file was identical to the .iso file.
<BluesKaj> Jemt, what about mounting the outboard , Mount any Drive with write permissions: 'mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive' , then try to add it to places in nautilus
<Jemt> ?
<Metaphysicist> If I run OpenBox on Ubuntu 10.10 and enable remote desktop, will I be able to control the computer from another Linux system while it is within OpenBox? Or do I HAVE to have the Gnome desktop running for GUI Remote Desktop to be functional?
<wrd> Metaphysicist: depends on what remote desktoping you mean? basically X gives you the possibility to just export a single window ...
<BluesKaj> oops Jemt ..sorry that won't work without an hdd installation
<barfster> I have psubuntu installed on my PS3’s OtherOS, but consider to move to newer Firmware that does not have OtherOS, and then I’d have to debootstrap lucid /mnt/sdc
<barfster> But which filesystem should I make? ext2? ext4?
<Metaphysicist> wrd: The default Remote Desktop function in Ubuntu is what I mean. With full desktop control, remotely.
<BluesKaj> /me tries get rid of the ubuntu brain cobwebs
<goltoof_> barfster: didn't they disable dual booting?
<barfster> goltoof_: Yes, but mine is JBed and I can run AsbestOS
<wrd> Metaphysicist: well - if it's using vnc it should be possible to use any window manager not just gnome ;)
<barfster> AsbetOS is a boot mechanism for PS3 to load Linux through netboot.
<barfster> I might tweak it to load from USB
<Metaphysicist> wrd: Thanks.
<goltoof_> barfster: oic.. cool
<goltoof_> barfster:  yea, usb boot would be sweet
<barfster> goltoof_: http://marcansoft.com/blog/2010/10/asbestos-running-linux-as-gameos/
<goltoof_> barfster:  still haven't retreived the 10g i took up last time I tried running yellowdog
<barfster> goltoof_: his distro is gentoo though... says something about stages...
<Hekos> too much time ?
<ne7work> which version of wine I need to run stable?
<ksbalaji> installed googleearth shows green patches instead of images!
<wilde> join #ubuntu.pl
<ubuntu> hello....
<ubuntu> help me please
<barfster> ne7work: One thing that always confused me is that alfas in open source is usually more stable than proprietary releases...
<itaylor57> ksbalaji: must be global warming
<goltoof_> ksbalaji:  make sure it's not grass
<ubuntu> i try to install ubuntu desktop 10.10... but this stupid cant see my disk
<Jemt> I got Ubuntu to boot from the USB device. I had Grub installed on the internal hard drive, so I simply copied the Ubuntu kernel and initrd image to the internal hard drive, and booted it from there. Pretty simple :)
<ksbalaji> itaylor57: ha! It should be brown then!
<wilde> quit
<wilde> sorry
<ksbalaji> goltoof_: not scorched yet
<ubuntu> ubuntu 8.40 see all normally, but 10.10 dont :(
<ne7work> barfster, Okay I need latest version?
<infestor> i currently use 2.6.35-23-generic kernel
<infestor> how can i upgrade to 2.6.36 ?
<barfster> how does debootstrap work? can I run on 8.04 and type debootstrap lucid /mnt/someFolder?
<itaylor57> !grub | ubunt
<ubottu> ubunt: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wilde> can any one help me with server with scsi + ubuntu 10.04 and update-grub on priv ??
<infid> if foo is a symlink to a directory and you do 'rm -rf foo/' it doesn't remove the directory foo/. is that a safety mechanism of symlinks?
<wilde> pleas :D
<ubuntu> help help help plz plz plz
<barfster> ubuntu: help what?
<ubuntu> help me to install ubuntu 10.10
<barfster> ubuntu: I am not able to user your controls
<barfster> Who cares which version there is
<barfster> What is the problem?
<ksbalaji> any idea to tweak googleearth image? - set right patches?
<itaylor57> ubuntu: you need grub2
<infestor> how do you guys update to RC kernels in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> cant see my disk, i mean it cant see /dev/sda partitions
<infestor> is there a PPA for this?
<SergeyIT> ubuntu, run gparted from liveCD and look disk
<infestor> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ubuntu> ok i'll  trygparted now
<spencer_> What kind of "technical difficulties" is the IRC server experiencing, anyone know?
<ubuntu> gparted show everything normally.... i am confused now
<ubuntu> but existed ext4 it see as ext3 :(
<ElNota> spencer_: #freenode for help about IRC network
<ubuntu> i am afraid to lost data of my ext4
<Jemt> What? When I write 'aptitide update', Ubuntu reports: The program aptitude can be found in the following packages....
<Jemt> Doesn't Ubuntu include aptitude ?
<mouka> How can I control the CPU fan on my laptop? The CPU fan is always on!
<llutz> Jemt: not longer by default, apt-get install aptitude
<crickj> ubuntu: I think ext4 is backward compatable with ext3, so the difference doesn't matter
<Jemt> Puzzles me. I though aptitude did a better job regarding clean up ?!
<SergeyIT> ubuntu, first test it from gparted
<Jemt> thought*
<llutz> Jemt: it does but it seems to need less space on live-cd...
<IdleOne> Jemt: that was true a few years ago, now both apt and aptitude are very good a dependency handling
<ubuntu> what mean tested? from gparted?
<Jemt> Ah, I see. Thank you :)
<barfster> Is ext2 good enough for lucid?
<Sub_Zero> I'm created a file in bash and now I'm needing to give it a unique file name. This could be a random string. How can I perform such?
<Jemt> IdleOne: Glad to hear that. I'll stick with apt-get then :)
<IdleOne> Jemt: I use aptitude all the time :)
<Jemt> I go way back to Debian - can't blame me ;)
<mouka> anybody knows why the CPU fan on my HP-6735 is always on?
<spencer_> Anyone waiting for general troubleshooting?
<mouka> it is blowinf cold air
<goltoof_> how do i toggle colors in cli?
<IdleOne> spencer_: what is your question?
<ne7work> how to use two commands in terminal on one line
<ne7work> with ;
<ne7work> ?
<mouka> so I don't think the CPU is overheating or something
<farsheed> New Pastebin: http://rodmena.com/pastebin
<spencer_> Mouka the sensor could be contacting a hot surface like a heatsink
<dnivra> ne7work, yeah.
<ne7work> dnivra, give me example please?
<mouka> spencer_: I don't have that problem when I boot my windows partition
<ne7work> dnivra, cd /home/ne7work/hlds ; ./hlds_run -game.. ?
<Pici> farsheed: Please don't advertise  here.
<dnivra> ne7work, ls;ps
<mouka> spencer_: so it must be an Ubuntu issue
<farsheed> ok, sorry.
<IdleOne> ne7work: sudo command 1; command 2
<itaylor57> ne7work: date ; time
<goltoof_> how do i toggle colors in cli?
<spencer_> mouka was the install from an official liveCD or a home-burnt one?
<farsheed> I tought it might be useful.
<dnivra> goltoof_, in gnome-terminal Edit -> Profile Preferences -> Colours.
<mouka> official install
<mouka> with all the updates
<goltoof_> dnivra..  I'm using terminator
<ubuntu> gpartet see normally... but install manager allocate drive space is empty
<goltoof_> dnivra:   local is colored but ssh isn't
<spencer_> mouka Hmm... the only reason I asked is that sometimes the home-burnt boot disks are a tad off, not entirely correct
<Boo_Boo> anyone tell me what going on with virtualbox-ose, ive installed it but i get an error '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' and says install dkms first but it's already installed ?
<ne7work> how to run ./hlds_run from /home/ne7work/hlds?
<ubuntu> is any other mode to run installer
<ne7work> /home/ne7work/hlds/./hlds_run or how?
<dnivra> goltoof_, no clue. never heard of terminator. sorry :).
<dnivra> ne7work, /home/ne7work/hlds/hlds_run should do it.
<spencer_> mouka there are utilities to see what your CPU core temps are from the repos, try using that and see if it's a reasonable temp
<genii-around> SubZero__: Perhaps check out http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html#RANDSTRING for ideas
<goltoof_> dnivra:  npr, thx anyway
<dnivra> ne7work, '.' is an alias for the current working directory. so if your current working directory is /home/ne7work/hlds, then it's enough to just do './hlds_run'.
<slackguru> Last week I had notification from update-manager that Chromium Browser had critical updates but the updated package was not available in the repo I was using. I changed repos and the critical update was not listed. Today I switched to the MAIN SERVER to check to see if the previous notification was a false positive and it turns out it wasn't. Are the repos normally that out of sync?
<mouka> I did, and the temperature is well below what would have triggered the fan
<ubuntu> no any ideas? :(
<spencer_> mouka it could be that the utility controlling the fan is slightly corrupted in ubuntu
<itaylor57> slackguru: some use Chromium daily build
<wilde> can anyone help with update-grub ??
<mouka> spencer_: it probably is, and this is why I am seeking help here
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one.Can somewone please help me set things up, so i can get the best results?  I have a ATI gpu
<slackguru> itaylor57, I am not
<mouka> what is the utility that controls the fan?
<dnivra> Boo_Boo, best you ask in #vbox.
<spencer_> You're sure that Windows has no problems with the fan? Also, how is it dual-booted? Please don't say wubi
<ubuntu> is possible to run 10.10 installer in text mode???
<bonjoyee> today i compiled ffmpeg from source...for that i also compiled libtheora from source and installed in /usr/local/lib
<slackguru> itaylor57, it turns out there were many other packages in need of critical updating
<bonjoyee> libtheora is also there in /usr/lib...now when a program need libtheora which one does it take?
<bullgard> ubuntu The Alternate CD has an installer in text-mode.
<dnivra> !anyone | wilde
<ubottu> wilde: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu> i must download alternate disk?
<farsheed>  /msg NickServ identify rrferl
<bullgard> ubuntu: Yes.
<unimatrix9> hi tereh
<IdleOne> farsheed: change your nickserv password
<farsheed> how?
<gobbe> :-)
<IdleOne> see #freenode for help
<goltoof_> vi keeps telling me i have multiple swap files whenever i open, even after i just saved and closed.  how do i delete the other swap files?
<unimatrix9> any one here has an working usb - utp print server ? Ubuntu ...
<BluesKaj> farsheed, try it in the server textbox
<unimatrix9> brand name
<spencer_> mouka may I PM you?
<unimatrix9> etc..
<mouka> yes of course
<slackguru> I see a problem with the repos being out of sync, does anyone else have this issue?
<wrd> goltoof_: vim even asks you to delete those swapfiles iirc
<Pici> slackguru: In what way are they 'out of sync'?
<wrd> goltoof_: otherwise vim calls it's swap files .filename.swp
<goltoof_> wrd:  yes it does :)
<bullgard> '~$ nmcli nm wifi on' is accepted without complaint. Still, '~$ nmcli nm status; WiFi HARDWARE=disabled; WIFI=disabled' What went wrong?
<bonjoyee> i.e if there are multiple versions of same lib (say libavcodec.so.1) in /usr/lib as well as in /usr/local/lib which one is used?
<slackguru> Pici, The repo I was using listed no updates necessary and when I switch to the main ubuntu server i had 49 critical updates
<goltoof_> wrd:  D did it thx
<Pici> slackguru: Which mirror were you using?
<Jemt> I now have a "default" Ubuntu environment running. Is it possible to remove a few meta-packages to bring the system to a state more similar to a server installation? (no desktop, no office applications etc?). I'm building a "kiosk" system which is supposed to run on a simple Window Manager and a browser
<wrd> goltoof_: you can also use :set noswapfile
<wrd> goltoof_: that prevents it from creating one in the first place :)
<IdleOne> farsheed: /msg nickserv set password <newpass>
<slackguru> Ohio University and one other
<patrickw> is there an equivalent of /etc/redhat-release in Ubuntu?
<slackguru> give me a sec and I will get the exact names
<bonjoyee> patrickw: cat /etc/issue
<goltoof_> wrd:  i use vim specifically for the swap file.
<patrickw> bonjoyee: thanks
<bonjoyee> patrickw: or lsb-release -a
<goltoof_> wrd:  so i don't lose my notes.. better than gedit imho
<farsheed> Idleone, Thanks
<IdleOne> farsheed: welcome
<Pici> slackguru: OSU's mirror is listed as being one week behind :(, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<wilde> how to do update-grub
<slackguru> Pici, It appears that by switching to the main UBUNTU server that repo has been removed from the list all together...
<y0_> hi
<slackguru> Thanks for the link to launchpad
<Pici> slackguru: np
<dnivra> wilde, !grub | wilde
<dnivra> !grub | wilde
<ubottu> wilde: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bonjoyee> Jemt: you could install a minimal install from alternate-cd of from minimal cd..
<bonjoyee> if there are multiple versions of same lib (say libavcodec.so.1) in /usr/lib as well as in /usr/local/lib which one is used?
<Jemt> bonjoyee: Thank you, I know. Remastering the Live CD is what I want though.
<patrickw> bonjoyee:  that would be even better, but my quite limited centos vm image doesn't have that command and the package has a ton of unnecessary dependencies.  :(
<wrd> bonjoyee: it depends. on either LD_LIBRARY_PATH or on how you invoked ./configure
<Jemt> The ubuntu-standard package is probably what I'm looking for, bonjoyee  :)
<ne7work> how to make some file to run some command when I start this file
<insom^> wow I'm human :D
<y0_> hi all....how to see user in the same room?
<y0_> like irc
<y0_> *mirc
<y0_> me 1st time use xchat
<slackguru> Pici, it appears there aren't many repos up to date at all
<dnivra> y0_, it should be listed in the right side in a box in xchat
<bullgard> Jemt: Removing metapackages will not help.
<Jemt> bullgard: Nope, I just realized that :-/
<bonjoyee> wrd: could you elaborate or point me to an article?
<Jemt> bullgard: Any change you can point me in the right direction ?
<Jemt> chance*
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one.Can somewone please help me set things up, so i can get the best results?  I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :)
<bullgard> Jemt: First remove the metapackages you distrust. Then remove the ordinary packages which you do not need.
<Pici> slackguru: I use the kernel.org archive, its rather fast and up to date.
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one. I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :) Can somewone help me install it on my Ubuntu, please?
<toyotires> hello
<y0_> no...user list not displayed...?
<Jemt> bullgard: Okay, that's the "hard" way. I was looking for an easy way of removing all GUI applications. I just want Gnome and a browser. But that's not a problem. I'll grap a cup of cofee and start identifying packages :)
<toyotires> can any one help installing a controller of a NIC?
<y0_> any1 can help
<insom^> alright guys, i'm considering a full ubuntu switch, but I'm noticing framerates in zsnes aren't as high as within windows, any suggestions, also fyi I'm running ubuntu off of a thumbdrive, though I don't see how that would make a huge difference
<dnivra> y0_, View -> User list. ensure it's checked.
<bullgard> Jemt: Yes, this hand procedure is kind of hard.
<dnivra> y0_, for any more queries related to xchat i suggest you head to #xchat.
<Jemt> bullgard: Thanks for the input :)
<slackguru> Pici, Thanks for the suggestion but Kernel.org is listed as one week behind
<y0_> ok...ty
<Pici> slackguru: the us one is, but there is another entry on that list that is one day behind.
<craiggles> hey guys, joined about a week ago about my ext hdd, appartly it's got bad hardware, it works fine with xp, although i cant get windows to format it (xp/7), im just connecting to get the error.
<crickj> craiggles: what error?
<barfster> When installing lucid, is ext2 new enough? Or do I have to use ext4?
<digitalfiz> testing
<Pici> barfster: ext2 is fine.
<IdleOne> barfster: ext3 is good also
<dnivra> barfster, course ext4 is the newest of them all :)
<Okitain> Ext2 is ancient
<Okitain> Ext3 is good
<Okitain> ext4 is generally good, as Google folks say/
<craiggles> crickj: im just plugging it in to get the precise erro.
<barfster> ext2 and 3 is the same fs? no? just ext3 has added journaling?
<barfster> Like HFS without/with journaling?
<craiggles> crickj: now i cant even find it in Places, what command should i use to find it? it's name is Elements.
<crickj> craiggles: System -> Admin -> Disk Utility - see if it's listed
<Okitain> Yeah, and ext3 is slower thanks to it.
<slackguru> Pici, thanks for the list it was a big help
<Okitain> ext4 is faster.
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one. I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :) Can somewone help me install it on my Ubuntu, please?
<craiggles> crickj: yeah it's listed.
<craiggles> "disk is healthy"
<crickj> craiggles: but it doesn't auto-mount?
<Boo_Boo> to check if you have a package already installed what apt command do you use ?
<craiggles> crickj: seems not, i'm sure it was in the places menu but didn't mount.
<IdleOne> Boo_Boo: apt-cache policy package
<crickj> craiggles: what filesystem is on it? ntfs?
<craiggles> Yeah.
<Boo_Boo> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> welcome
<Okitain> How do I change my synclient settings so that they are actually stored
<Okitain> ?
<crickj> craiggles: Disk Utility should have a mount button when you click on the disk partition
<craiggles> crickj: format drive, SMART data, safe removal, benchmark.
<craiggles> is create partion the *wrong* option?
<crickj> cariggles: you might need to click on the extended partition below the logical one
<crickj> i.e. the one that says NTFS on it
<Okitain> How do I change my synclient settings so that they are actually stored?
<wart____> hi, where do people go to chat about poulsbo/gma500 and the psb/uvesa/emgd driver?
<induz> चीजो    now how can I insert a Chandra matra on it
<wart____> i've now got the emgd driver working (sorta) and watned to check in with people about their successes/failures.
<spencer_> Has username "Mouka" popped back in here in the last 5 minutes or so? I was helping them, but then they had to switch to ubuntu's IRC client
<IdleOne> spencer_: nope
<rs0832> wart____, are those intel graphics drivers?
<Aihetleos> how to enable compiz ???
<Okitain> Install it.
<IdleOne> Aihetleos: System > Preferences > Appearance. click on the Visual effects tab and then click on the third (bottom) option.
<IdleOne> Aihetleos: also you will need to install compizconfig-settinds-manager
<IdleOne> Aihetleos: also you will need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Aihetleos> <IdleOne>, thanks
<IdleOne> then spend 3 days setting it all up and never use it again :)
<IdleOne> Aihetleos: welcome
<itaylor57> IdleOne: so true
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one. I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :) Can somewone help me install it on my Ubuntu, please?
<WXZ> if I start an application from terminal
<WXZ> how do I kill it from terminal?
<spencer_> Is it just me or does this channel get trolled with the same copy+pasted questions over and over?
<KM0201> WXZ: close the terminal window?
<spencer_> WXZ just close the box
<KM0201> lol
<WXZ> D:
<WXZ> ok :(
<celestial> hi everyone i have a problem i cant for the life of me figure out how to get my asus g73jh laptop integrated subwoofer working in ubuntu 10.10 any help would be appriciated my sound is quite unbalenced without it
<pinkisntwell> how come it's only possible to configure the acceleration value for the mouse? why can't i configure the speed it moves at when it's inside the threshold?
<elik> With ubuntu 10.10 on my IBM R51, whenever I close my lid for too long, the screen will go black and never come back. The computer is still responsive (ssh). I tried killing power-manager or even the gnome session, but nothing could bring back the screen but a restart.
<Vhozard> Can someone help me with fglrx 10.11 ?
<JustinTArthur> Hey, with Ubuntu 10.10 amd64, if I select "Install alongside other operating systems", it tries to shrink my Windows partition instead of filling out into the free space I've got on the drive. Am I stuck with manually partitioning?
<KM0201> JustinTArthur: pretty much
<deww> elik: i have a feeling that's a thinkpad  issue. i've seen that on quite a few thinkpads running non linux based OSes as well
<elik> deww: it's been a while since I had windows on this machine
<elik> deww: but I don't remember having that issue
<red2kic> JustinTArthur: Ubuntu does not use NTFS.
<deww> elik: i've seen this issue with much older units tho (pentium 2 days)
<Jemt> Is there a way to remove all language packages except a few select ?
<Kartagis> mount says rw, cp says read-only file system. what gives?
<red2kic> JustinTArthur: If you want to store Ubuntu on Windows partition so you can mess around with stuffs for experiment purposes -- then Install Wubi. Even although I admit I dislike Wubi.
<noobie25> i just did a fresh install.... but when i scroll my browser window....everything is so slow.... like i have some crappy video card.
<red2kic> noobie25: Enable Additional Drivers in System --> Admin
<noobie25> red2kic:  ok...
<induz> i want to download hindi dictionary from this website
<induz>  http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/dict-hi
<craiggles> crickj: sorry for the delay, http://i54.tinypic.com/eam8me.jpg .. what do i do?
<induz> how can i unpack and install on ubuntu Koala
<JustinTArthur> red2kic, thanks, I'm looking to use unpartitioned space on my disk instead of touching the NTFS partition
<fleshpike> hello everybody, is there a way to know if my ata hard drive is 100,133 etc?
<induz> http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/dict-hi
<induz> its a zip file
<noobie25> red2kic:   thanks.... ii am enabling the  ATI drivers :)
<crickj> craiggles: the drive isn't formatted (or the MBR is corrupt)
<craiggles> crickj: i just formatted it.
<arox> Hello again. I'm running into trouble trying to dual boot ubuntu onto my windows laptop. I burned the disk as an image, and when I boot it from the CD it loads up and shows the purple screen and "ubuntu" with the loading dots, but after being on that screen forever it says this error
<crickj> craiggles: you need to create a new partition
<craiggles> crickj: must be the latter then?
<craiggles> oh.
<induz> how to install .zip file on ubuntu
<Guest40692> ojla
<mohamed-ali> cc
<arox> "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/caspar..." um etc..
<mohamed-ali> tout le monde
<red2kic> JustinTArthur: I'm not certain. I left Windows few months after Vista release. I never tried Windows 7. :(
<arox> It's doing more now...
<crickj> craiggles: create a partition with ntfs (or ext4 if you don't need it on windows)
<mohamed-ali> you franch
<mohamed-ali> french
<craiggles> yeah ive just craeted it with ext4
<dajhorn> !fr | mohamed-ali
<ubottu> mohamed-ali: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<craiggles> now there's a loading-symbol and unknown, 2.0 TB .. crickj
<arox> "udevd[86]: worker [247] failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'
<celestial> induz- you have to extract a zip file its just a archive
<mohamed-ali> niké vo more
<noobie25> i intstalled fedora on top  of my ubuntu installation, and now i don't see my ubuntu prompt at start up.....
<mohamed-ali> you pornt
<crickj> craiggles: what stage are you at - have you partitioned it?
<mohamed-ali> sexe
<dajhorn> noobie25: Did you install Fedora to a second partition, or did you really install Fedora on top of Ubuntu?
<mohamed-ali> SEXY
<noobie25> dajhorn:  second partition.
<mohamed-ali> pd
<mohamed-ali> fdp
<mohamed-ali> ntm
<craiggles> crickj: well i created the partion, i tried removing it but.. A job is pending on /dev/sdb1
<dajhorn> noobie25:  You probably just need to reinstall grub.   Ask ubottu about !grub.
<craiggles> crickj: should the type be Linux 0x83? i'm wanting to use it with my guruplug.
<sacarlson> fleshpike: I assume you mean how big it is size 100gb 133gb?  maybe try Aplications>Accesories>Disk Usage Analizer
<noobie25> dajhorn: thanks
<noobie25> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dajhorn> noobie25: Welcome.
<noobie25> dajhorn: thank you very much ...exactly what i needed
<fleshpike> sacarlson : no it is something about speed
<sacarlson> fleshpike: you want to know how fast 133MB/sec?
<sacarlson> fleshpike: maybe try iotop
<nimbiotics> what is a good channel to ask about telephony?
<dajhorn> nimbiotics:  #asterisk
<crickj> craiggles: do you mean the filesystem type?
<craiggles> crickj: yeah.
<craiggles> no, the partion type crickj.
<nimbiotics> dajhorn: thx!
<induz> but How V????
<jarle> Any help on this apparmor problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/544102/ I'm guess it might be related to me chmod'ing my ~ 700
<induz> how can untar a file
<dajhorn> nimbiotics: Welcome.
<craiggles> crickj: also the loading icon is there there..i don't know why.
<jarle> induz: "man tar" gives you "tar xvf <file>"
<crickj> craiggles: if you want to create an ext4 filesystem on it (which guruplug will be able to use) then Linux 0x83 is correct
<craiggles> good good, you have any idea what's happening? why it is that: "A job is pending on /dev/sdb1"
<crickj> craiggles: but if you want an ntfs filesystem on it, then choose hpfs/ntfs 0x07
<arox> I'm so lost with all this stuff. :(
<sacarlson> jarle: ya looks like apparmor problem so what do you need to know about apparmor?
<jarle> sacarlson: how do I solve the problem? (get rid of errors)
<craiggles> crickj: righto, nah just linux is fine because ill be using the guru as my file server..i just don't know exactly what is doing, i mean is it stil creating the partion or..
<craiggles> surely it wont be taking this long?
<sacarlson> jarle: you need to eather configure apparmor or turn it off http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812907
<crickj> craiggles:  I've never formatted a 2tb drive before, but I guess it'll take a while
<tacidsky> Hello, Is there a way to disable the screen blanking in Ubuntu Server? all I can find is things for Gnome and KDE disabling it.
<dyn> hello?
<bullgard> !jack | Hanmac
<bullgard> !jpulseaudio | Hanmac
<bullgard> !pulseaudio | Hanmac
<ubottu> Hanmac: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jarle> sacarlson: so what is apparmor used for anyway?
<sacarlson> jarle: here looks to be a method to disable it completly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<melter> is it possible to make a copy of a "search folder" in evolution?
<dajhorn> tacidsky:  If you're not running X11 (like Gnome or KDE), then run `setterm -blank 0`.   See also /etc/default/console and the console utils.
<sacarlson> jarle: it put a restriction of what a certain application is allowed to write to and read from
<tacidsky> Thank you dajhorn
<arox> My screen just went blank. Hm.
<dajhorn> tacidsky: Welcome.
<dyn> i'm using ubuntu 10.10, just upgraded, and my keymapping for 1 letter is not working, the letter d... it minimizes windows to go straight to desktop
<dyn> i'm hoping someone can help me
<dyn> this is only in VNC
<dyn> if i'm at the terminal, it works fine..
<sacarlson> jarle: it is like a jail or chroot method to keep an application from getting control or access to restricted parts of your system
<dyn> i'm on a mac, using vnc to connect to my server, but without the letter d, it becomes really challenging to work
<dyn> all the other keys work
<dyn> any thoughts?
<jarle> sacarlson: ok, guess problems are related to me moving /home to a different place and just symlinking to the new...
<sacarlson> jarle: yes that could cause such a problem since the symlink location has the same restrictions at the point it links to
<crickj> dyn:  Go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts and check the window management section
<sacarlson> jarle: I have spend 2 days on almost the same problem so don't feel bad,  I thought I knew all about the security of linux but they added this new layer
<dyn> crickj: YOU'RE A GENIUS!!!
<dyn> thanks alot
<crickj> gyn: no probs
<crickj> dyn: no probs
<jarle> sacarlson: guess I have to read up a bit then...
<arox> Can someone help me with my ubuntu dual boot please? :(
<nimbiotics> dajhorn: this #asterisk channel is empty ... any other one i could use?
<sacarlson> jarle: it's not imposible once you have a clue where to look
<nimbiotics> dajhorn: sorry, its all good
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: telephony?
<SaFi2266> anyone help me to broadcast local redio station i have ununtu server and tv tuner
<jarle> sacarlson: not quite sure if I understand why moving /home and then create a symlink would give me this problem?
<Pici> nimbiotics: #asterisk is not empty, but you need to be registered and identified to join.
<nimbiotics> sacarlson, yes
<nimbiotics> Pici: got it, thx'
<m15k> hi is it possible to confige gnome terminal to highlight a line with an other color
<sacarlson> jarle: remember the application is jailed to only the directories allowed in the apparmor configs
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one. I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :) Can somewone help me install it on my Ubuntu, please?
<c00kiemon5ter> hi people
<patrunjel> hi
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: off topic but what do you want something like skype with audio over ip?
<c00kiemon5ter> a friend of mine screwed up his sound configuration
<jarle> sacarlson: oki, so it sees that the path is now "expanded" to /biggen2/home/ instead of just /home, and then it reacts?
<c00kiemon5ter> so now he reinstalled asla-* but there's no /proc/asound/cards
<llutz> !info liblo0ldbl
<ubottu> Package liblo0ldbl does not exist in maverick
<sacarlson> jarle: ok you may need to restart it after you make the change before it take effect
<admin2> llutz, koe
<llutz> !msg ubottu info liblo0ldbl lucid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> sry
<c00kiemon5ter> how do I get a new /proc/asound/cards file automatically built ?
<RoboIRC> hi all
<RoboIRC> can i install android x86 on any pc?!?
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: no. I want 2 know if its possible to use a soft phone with a landline thru a modem on a windows machine
<Jemt> Do I need to invoke a second command after this?  dpkg --set-selections < states.txt
<willi_> help
<c00kiemon5ter> !info alsa
<ubottu> Package alsa does not exist in maverick
<q99999> alsa is often added.
<c00kiemon5ter> what does that mean ?
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: well again off topic but I can tell you yes,  assume you mean data over landline that can give you 56kb and you only need 10kb to do audio,  the windows part makes no difference
<c00kiemon5ter> the bot died I think
<RoboIRC> anybody?
<SaFi2266> is possible to arrange icons in gnome as group like windows??
<dajhorn> nimbiotics: #asterisk is populated.  Maybe you need to be logged-in.
<q99999> ?whats the alsa question cookiemon5ter
<IdleOne> RoboIRC: this is an Ubuntu channel, not android.
<c00kiemon5ter> q99999: the question is how I can make a new /proc/asound/cards file
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: no, what i'd like 2 do is make phone calls this way
<patrunjel> hi
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one. I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :) Can somewone help me install it on my Ubuntu, please?
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one. I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :) Can somewone help me install it on my Ubuntu, please?
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one. I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :) Can somewone help me install it on my Ubuntu, please?
<FloodBot4> patrunjel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nimbiotics> dajhorn: im already in, thx
<patrunjel> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and BOINC doesn't recognize my graphics card, even though i have one. I have a ATI gpu, i don't know the version :) Can somewone help me install it on my Ubuntu, please?
<IdleOne> !repeat | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> !patience | patrunjel
<teppo> list
<patrunjel> geez...it's about installing some drivers for some hardware...
<sbeck_> patrunjel, is there a driver for it installed
<shahid_> hello.every one.first time using ubuntu and xchat.is this the help channel?
<sbeck_> shahid_, yes it is.
<RoboIRC> !repeat | ubottu
<ubottu> RoboIRC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shahid_> i need help
<RoboIRC> hmm smart bot
<sbeck_> shahid_, ask your question, please, don't ask to ask.
<patrunjel> sbeck_, no, i haven't installed nothing...i just need to install the driver for a ATI gpu (i don't know the model) so an application can use it...
<brontoeee>  RoboIRC why, i know my name as well and everyone thinks iam dumb
<arox> sbeck, I asked a few questions and never got any answer or acknowledgement. :\
<sbeck_> patrunjel, what does jockey say ?
<shahid_> the problem is that i installed ubuntu on win xp sp2.now when i restart i dn get the option to chose between os
<mengu> hi. i was checking the packages and i saw that "ruby1.9.1 (1.9.2.0-1) [universe]"
<patrunjel> sbeck_, sorry, what is jockey? i'm new to ubuntu :)
<mengu> why the name doesn't match the version? if (1.9.2.0-1) is the version?
<sbeck_> shahid_, it seems that the bootloader isn't installed in the right place.
<sbeck_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<induz> how do I get Hindi dictionary to work on OO
<shahid_> ok.what should i do?
<IsoLnCHiP> Any ideas how to setup X to use the ati drivers when run on real hardware and the guest additions when run in virtualbox? Ideally with autosensing? :)
<sbeck_> shahid, look in ubottu's answer.
<shahid_> i dont get it?
<sbeck_> patrunjel, try this: ALT + F2 -> jockey -> ENTER
<sbeck_> patrunjel, try this: ALT + F2 -> jockey-gtk -> ENTER
<sbeck_> Not jockey
<crickj> !grub | shahid_
<ubottu> shahid_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nemo> I'm getting bad sigs on update for download.virtualbox.org, archive.canonical.com, security.ubuntu.com, ppa.launchpad.net, us.archive.ubuntu.com etc....
<nemo> I'm thinking it could be connection related
<shahid_> ok.thank you very much
<cap> I just burned an ISO, now it's creating a checksum.  It's going to take 2 and half hours!  DO i need to let this finish?
<nemo> but I'm wondering if there's a way to check what it thinks it is doing
<patrunjel> sbeck_, the driver was not activated :) thanks a lot
<sbeck_> You're welcome.
<sbeck_> :-)
<induz> OO--Tools--language-- it takes me here
<dajhorn> nemo:   Those repos are currently up and have good sigs.  Pastebin the error message.
<crickj> cap: I suspect the time estimation is wrong
<liminal> hello
<Sub_Zero> I'm creating a debian package to install my GTK theme. It needs to go in the users $HOME/.themes/ folder. The deb package however will be executed as root. So I can't use the former string as it will copy it to the Root's themes folder.
<alterego> How does ubuntu know when you're playing a file that requires restricted extra codecs and can therefore prompt the user to download the required package?
<alterego> I'm working on a similar integration and I'll like to know how it's done :)
<nemo> dajhorn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544114/
<thomc> If I install xfce4 on top of a standard ubuntu  install, will it xfce run any slower than it would if it was the only install
<nemo> dajhorn: running strace on apt-get update shows a lot of "no such file" for gpg stuff
<erUSUL> Sub_Zero: install in /usr/share/themes/ where it belongs
<thomc> ...ed desktop environment
<sacarlson> alterego: I guess the header of the file has some info that is read to tell what codec is needed to play it or view it
<nemo> dajhorn: /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_Release.gpg
<nemo> etc
<nemo> dajhorn: is that normal?
<Sub_Zero> erUSUL I tried that but it didn't appear in the themes tab along with the others
<dajhorn> nemo:  Run `sudo apt-get clean` and try again.    Don't force anything if APT is complaining about the ftpmaster@ubuntu.com key.
<alterego> sacarlson: that's sort of what I was thinking.
<sacarlson> alterego: there must be libs that have been already been written that can do that for you
<nemo> dajhorn: still errors
<erUSUL> Sub_Zero: maybe you missed some essential step? look how other themes are packaged ( package human-theme for instance )
<alterego> sacarlson: egain, exactly what I was thinking ;)
<safinaskar> ubuntu, kubuntu and a lot of other linuxes have cool feature: RECORD OF SCREEN VIDEO! :)) you know if you press key PrintScreen you will make screenshot. and you will see save dialog. well, if you press Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen-B you will start to make video. (b is begin). and if you press Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen-E video will stop. (e is end). and you will see save dialog with many formats (avi, mp4, etc). so, try it! press Ctrl-Alt-
<safinaskar> PrintScreen-B
<dajhorn> nemo:   Try a different mirror.   Substitute us.archive for ca.archive, and then revert later.
<nemo> dajhorn: m'k. although that presumably won't help the others
<sacarlson> alterego: well if no one tells you best thing to do is look at the source code of a program that you know can do this check and find out how it does it
<dajhorn> nemo:  No.  BTW,  us.archive.ubuntu.com is working properly for me right now.
<nemo> dajhorn: btw. there are 5 gpg files under /var/lib/apt/lists - fingerprint-gui, ubuntu audio team, maverick securit and maverick updates
<rothchild> hi, does anyone know about using https://ts3.flightplanningonline.co.uk/ with ubuntu maverick. It worked fine in earlier versions but now all that happens is it asks me if I want to open the app with java webstart, I say yes, it downloads a .xjnlp file and does nothing more?!
<nemo> dajhorn: presumably the contents of security.ubuntu.com should match yours? if I ran an md5sum?
<alterego> sacarlson: yeah, doing that now ;)
<dajhorn> nemo: a66d95d5fd3e4891e0731c04622239ca *./security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick-security_Release.gpg
<sacarlson> alterego: never herts to ask you might find someone with a better answer
<JustinTArthur> KM0201 and red2kic - just an FYI for the windows partition install issue I was having. Apparently, the "Alternate Installer" still has the "use the largest contiguous free space" option for guided partitioning. So, I'm good to go, though it's annoying it's been removed from the Live CD installer.
<nemo> dajhorn: 'cause that'd be b40c4d1b28a7c6bdd5ed4e084710122a for security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick-security_Release.gpg
<dajhorn> nemo:  We have different GPG files.
<Lazyvee> hello everyone, i've got a problem upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 and I hope someone can help! My laptop froze while upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 and now when I start the OS it says files are missing and freezes on the login screen. What shoul I do?
<nemo> dajhorn: http://m8y.org/tmp/gpg/ - all my gpg files
<crickj> Lazyvee: I would backup personal data and install 10.10 from scratch
<nemo> dajhorn: hm. this is moderately worrying...
<B45h_V|> anyone having a OCZ Revodrive or OCZ Revodrive X2?
<dajhorn> nemo:  I can't click that link.   Download the file manually and compare it:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/Release.gpg
<nemo> m'k
<arox> I just need help updating my netbook from Xubuntu to Ubuntu Netbook.  I've already run the update, I just can't seem to get Xubuntu off of here.
<Lazyvee> crickj: alright, seems simpler than I thought :-) thanks
<DexterLB> hello, I have a problem: on my ubuntu-server, DNS lookups are dead slow. I have had that trouble on ubuntu desktops, and I have fixed it by disabling ipv6. I disabled ipv6 on the server too though, but it doesn't help. Any ideas?
<goltoof_> Lazyvee, what's the problem? sometimes i'll recomend reinstall when it was something simple
<nemo> dajhorn: they are indeed different
<arox> Am I muted or just crazy? Haha
<dajhorn> nemo: Okay, you indeed have a problem.
<B45h_V|> anyone having an OCZ Revodrive or OCZ Revodrive X2?
<nemo> dajhorn: 34 chars of the sig are identical. then it changes.
<dajhorn> nemo:   Is APT downloading things through a proxy?
<dajhorn> nemo: Do you have any other PPA installed other than TualatriX?
<nemo> dajhorn: audio team, tualatrix, fingerprint gui
<noobie25> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Lazyvee> goltoof: I don't know what's wrong, but I will just install from scratch, that's much simpler
<shebh> hi gyus
<JustinTArthur> arox, upgrading from Xubuntu to Ubuntu could be strange. You may want to back up your data and start fresh with Ubuntu.
<sacarlson> DexterLB: well the tool for dns is dig,  you also need to look at what you have setup for you dns server by looking at /etc/resolv.conf  you can replace what your ISP gives you with your own bind9 server or you could look at opendns.com
<nirazio> What do these commands do? "Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o " "Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update " "Acquire::http::Max-Age "0""
<nemo> dajhorn: all the gpg files have recent time stamps. would that be normal?
<jpds> nirazio: Disables the caching features of apt.
<nemo> dajhorn: 2010-12-13 for all but fingerprint-gui, 2010-12-11 for fingerprint-gui
<dajhorn> nemo:   Yes, but the GPG files shouldn't be different than the files on the Ubuntu server.
<nirazio> jpds: All those three commands??
<B45h_V|> Actually the DNS-server Google offers turned out to be working quite well for me (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) - easy to remember too... :)
<stermi> someone can suggest me some good screecast software?
<Lazyvee> thanks for helping! see you later with more questions haha
<dajhorn> nemo:  I would make a backup of anything that you care about.   This is problem that Should Never Happen.
<DexterLB> sacarlson: in resolv i have the default gateway set as nameserver, but nslookup does the lookup instantly so the problem is not with the network
<DexterLB> wget lynx etc though take about 30sec to do a dns lookup
<B45h_V|> Nixiepixel lately did a review of an advanced screencasting-tool on www.youtube.com/nixiedoeslinux
<DexterLB> sacarlson: will try dig now
<nemo> dajhorn: there isn't too much I care about. you'd suggest a clean install?
<dajhorn> nemo:  Yup.  And be watchful about PPAs.    If you intend to reinstall, then try ppa-purge first.
<DexterLB> yep, dig does dns lookup for 84milliseconds, however wget takes 38sec
<sacarlson> DexterLB: with dig you can compare performance of what your ISP gives you and others like opendns.com or ?
<B45h_V|> sacarlson: german?
<DexterLB> sacarlson: dns lookups themselves are ok
<DexterLB> dig does them fast
<nirazio> jpds: what abt this Acquire::http::Max-Age "0"
<DexterLB> but all the rest of software do them slow
<sacarlson> DexterLB: a simple test is to ping google.com and see how fast it resolves the ip number before it pings,  no I don't speak german
<jpds> nirazio: Max time to keep packages around for.
<arox> Hm. I'm trying to use my USB flash drive to boot it, but it's not reading my drive
<rothchild> I'm trying to get this app to work in ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/V3QxinS3 is there any reason why it doesn't work in Maverick when it worked in previous versions? Need a Java webapp expert please
<arox> When i put it in, it says "according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on"
<i_is_broke> arox, does your bios support booting from a usb?
<sacarlson> DexterLB: if ping does it fast,  how did you isolate that the problem is DNS then?
<arox> Yeah, I already booted Xubuntu onto it and cleared out that crappy Win7 Starter.
<arox> It's an Acer Aspire One, running Xubuntu 10.10 right now but I'd prefer Ubuntu Netbook.
<DexterLB> sacarlson: well, ping does it instantly but wget sticks on Resolving google.com... for 30sec or so
<crickj> arox: is the problem with grub or ubuntu?
<nirazio> jpds: And last one Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update ???
<coz_> rothchild,   do yhou have  icedtea  or sun java installed?
<arox> The main problem is that I installed Ubuntu netbook but it's still booting xubuntu
<rothchild> @coz sun (I think) just double checking
<sacarlson> DexterLB: well internet speed is never the same,  try change the /etc/resolv.conf and see if it improves or gets worse
<coz_> rothchild,   open synaptic package manager  hit Search and type in  icedtea
<i_is_broke> arox, when you go to log in , look at the bottom and see if you can change desktops.
<arox> Ok brb.
<jpds> nirazio: No idea, sorry, it's not mentioned in 'man apt.conf'
<theacolyte> I have a laptop and whenever I dock/undock it pushes all the gnome bar stuff over to the smaller resolution. is there a way to avoid this?
<rothchild> coz_ yes icedtea is installed
<coz_> rothchild,  ok now in synaptic... hit Settings  then repositories
<i_is_broke> speaking of java....coffee..:D
<rothchild> coz_ do I need medibuntu?
<coz_> rothchild,  not for java applications no
<rothchild> I have it already (sorry if I'm jumping ahead)
<resixian> im looking for a script to perform unattended upgrade from 9.x to 10.10, i have 25 laptops to upgrade
<coz_> rothchild,  now when that dialog opes  click the "Other software "  tab
<emarkd> Hello
<coz_> rothchild,  make sure the partner repos are enabled  then close that and hit the "Reload" button  tell me when that is finished
<arox> It worked. :]
<smallfoot-> package 'rhyme' was in dapper, hardy, karmic, now its gone, why?
<arox> Thank you, i_is_broke. :]
<rothchild> coz_ is done
<DexterLB> sacarlson: hmm, also disabling ipv6 in kernel parameters fixed it
<coz_> rothchild,  ok now hit Search and type in  sun java  and install the sun-java6-plugin and it will pulll down the needed stuff but dont install yet
<arox> Now I just have to get my regular laptop to work and I'll be set.
<i_is_broke> arox, yw
<Pici> smallfoot-: According to LP, its dead upstream. see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhyme/+publishinghistory
<rothchild> coz_ yes I can see packages returned by search
<rocket16> Hello folks
<coz_> rothchild,  after ticking sun java plugin hit Search again and type in icedtea    and right click ALL of the packages listed there for complete removal
<arox> Anybody know why when I boot regular Ubuntu on my Dell  it's saying something about Busybox and initramfs and udevd failed while handling..
<smallfoot-> but its still useful
<sacarlson> DexterLB: my isp doesn't support ipv6,  does 10.10 use a ipv6 tunnel setup now?
<smallfoot-> was useful for me
<arox> I can type verbatim what it's saying but it's saying input/output error, mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed.
<astrostl> 8 LTS: "ssh server 'echo $PATH'" would have the user's interactive path.  10 LTS: the same command only shows the system path.  if logged in fully via ssh, the user's interactive path is again present.  what changed from 8 to 10?
<induz> hello
<arox> I searched it and tried a suggestion to run a chkdsk on c: through Windows then restart, but it didn't work.
<rocket16> Hey guys, an idea just came to my mind. When reinstalling Ubuntu, we need to install/remove specific packages, make changes to wallpapers, settings and so on, add PPAs of our favourite packages and such to customize it as it was. Now, can we just make a bash script or so to automate the process?
<rothchild> coz_ ok, can I pull the trigger? ;-)
<coz_> rothchild,  yep once the icedtea package are all ready to uninstall go for it
<smallfoot-> why ubuntu software center start slow?
<sacarlson> DexterLB: I setup an total ipv6 local network and found it almost imposble to support windows without ipv4 but ubuntu is ready
<coz_> rothchild,  if you need to play dvds  and othere media leave synaptic opened
<Typh> hrm, fresh 10.10 upgrade, my fonts randomly get all weird looking and unreadable. In terminal mostly, but I just noticed it in evolution mail as well. Resizing the window seems to fix it temporarily, and they get more messed up over time.
<eaglewatch> Hi, why the UNlock button does not work in my Xubuntu 9.10?
<B45h_V|> rocket16 most of it is done by just keeping your /home direction
<eaglewatch> Hi, why the UNlock button does not work in my Xubuntu 9.10?
<jpds> smallfoot-: You have a slow machine?
<B45h_V|> *directory
<DexterLB> sacarlson: aww that's awesome, but how do you handle outbound connections?
<smallfoot-> no its fast
<DexterLB> with tunnels?
<rocket16> B45h_V|: Thanks, but that wouldn't certainly include/exclude packages, will it?
<bitplane> Hi, is there a test app I can use to see what mouse buttons are what? I'd like to get compiz switching working like it does in Windows
<B45h_V|> rocket16: it won't but for all I know you can export a list of your installed packages
<chemist^> hello everyone, i've got a problem here: i'm trying to compile a driver for my wifi card and i can't get past the point where i do "make" command
<sacarlson> DexterLB: in ipv6?  I translated them all to ipv4 since my ISP is only ipv4 and all ipv4 trafic to ipv6 including dns
<rocket16> B45h_V|: Ah, thanks.
<rothchild> coz_ it's mostly that app I posted but I'm interested nevertheless
<DexterLB> sacarlson: so all requests are ipv6 in the network, and gateway translates them to v6?
<coz_> rothchild,  ok in synaptic  hit Search and type    ubuntu restricted
<coz_> rothchild,   you want to install the ubuntu restricted extras  also if you intend on dvd play back let me know
<sacarlson> DexterLB: yes all trafic on lan is ipv6 and all is translated in the router to ipv4
<rothchild> coz_ I have all of that stuff, I just didn't clock the different java versions for the flight planning app for my father
<coz_> rothchild,  is this 32 or 64 bit system
<DexterLB> sacarlson: I'd so like to do that
<astrostl> 8 LTS: "ssh server 'echo $PATH'" would have the user's interactive path.  10 LTS: the same command only shows the system path.  if logged in fully via ssh, the user's interactive path is again present.  what changed from 8 to 10?
<rothchild> coz_32
<coz_> rothchild,  ok in terminal  run this command           sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<eaglewatch> Hi, why the UNlock button does not work in my Xubuntu 9.10?
<coz_> rothchild,  then go here   http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/w32codecs.html  and at the bottom of the page click the i386  in blue to download the w32codecs and install them as well
<sacarlson> DexterLB: I abandoned it since most of my customers couldn't use it with window,  I will have to wait until windows adapts ipv6 without ipv4 stack before I try again
<sacarlson> DexterLB: and I thought we only have about 1 -2 years left before ipv4 is totaly full
<bitplane> the answer was "xev"
<bitplane> :)
<coz_> rothchild,  that should take care of media playback ,,,, now you can test that java app to see if it works now
<bitplane> x11 event viewer, says mapped buttons when you push them
<eaglewatch> Hi, why the UNlock button does not work in my Xubuntu 9.10?
<bitplane> is there a GUI app for configuring the wheelrc thing?
<coz_> eaglewatch,  not sure ...did you try the #xubuntu channel ??
<induz> ok I have installed Hindi keyboard but now I want to install hindi spell dictionary
<induz> how can i do that
<induz>  please help me
<aggrav8d> hi!  where do i go to ask questions about debugging wierd email issues?  (the kinds of things server admins should know about)
<arox> I did some more searching and still cannot find a reason for the initramfs mounting ' error when I try to boot Ubuntu on my laptop....
<erUSUL> aggrav8d: maybe a channel for your mta (postfix; exim )? #ubuntu-server?
<DexterLB> sacarlson: I'm really looking forward to that day
<DexterLB> and I'd like to see bill gates' face when that day comes
<theacolyte> Fortunately for Bill Gates, he has basically nothing to do with Microsoft these days
<theacolyte> I have a laptop and whenever I dock/undock it pushes all the gnome bar stuff over to the smaller resolution. is there a way to avoid this?
<induz> hello
<B45h_V|> anyone having an Revodrive (X2)?
<rothchild> @coz_ good work the flight planner is working for me now! Awesome. Now just to talk my dad through it!
<colinb> Hi all. I am working on a friends computer who is disabled and the hassle of having to unlock his gnome keyring at log in is too much.  Is there a way to automate the keyring login?
<sacarlson> DexterLB: well windows has taken a totaly different model in it aproach to tunnel to ipv6 now when needed and still depend on ipv4 for all else, so with tunneling you are totaly dependent on the tunnels that windows has setup for you.  so they can monitor all your trafic
<Eber> Guys... I'm trying to use SSHFS but I'm getting an error "Connection reset by peer" with the command "sshfs xxxx@trych.com:/home ~/trych -p XXXX" where xxx is the user and XXXX is the port... any hints?!?
<KM0201> colinb: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<dimmac92> does anybody know any good music player for ubuntu?
<john0> HI HOW DO I CHANGE PERMISSION TO -rw-r--r--
<john0> ON A FILE
<erUSUL> !caps | john0
<ubottu> john0: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<astrostl> 8 LTS: "ssh server 'echo $PATH'" would have the user's interactive path.  10 LTS: the same command only shows the system path.  if logged in fully via ssh, the user's interactive path is again present.  what changed from 8 to 10?
<erUSUL> !permissions | john0
<ubottu> john0: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<john0> erUSUL: ive read but dont understand.. can u give me command to change file to -rw-r--r--?
<KM0201> john0: is it a folder, or a file?
<dimmac92> i need a good music player for ubuntu! anybody can help?
<john0> KM0201: .pdf file
<erUSUL> john0: chmod 644 file
<gobbe> dimmac92: banshee?
<KM0201> john0: a PDF?...
<john0> KM0201: yeah
<dr4c4n> dimmac92: exaile
<erUSUL> !player | dimmac92
<ubottu> dimmac92: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<KM0201> john0: ok.. try     sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file/filename.pdf
<dimmac92> thank you very much!! i'll try banshee
<Deddly> I'm having an audio problem. Sound playback is crackly, popping at best (sometimes just a buzz when I change settings in Mixer). The computer is an IBM Thinkpad T-22. Xubuntu 10.04 LTS. DSL works fine though. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<acicula> KM0201: he asked how to get specific permissions, which was already answered above
<erUSUL> KM0201: he wanted -rw-r--r-- *not* rwxrwxrwx
<KM0201> erUSUL: oh ok.. sorry
<dyn> hi everyone
<shubbar> how can i recover files for a curpted SD card?
<erUSUL> shubbar: photorec
<colinb> KM0201: thanks, the previous methods I had tried hadn't worked! But that does!
<dr4c4n> hi dyn
<erUSUL> !undelete | shubbar
<ubottu> shubbar: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<BluesKaj> Eber,is that a NAS setup?
<acicula> shubbar: depends, can you still dump the disk as a raw image?
<shubbar> acicula, i still can see 2.6 GB used of the 8GB
<arox> :/ Is there anyone who can help with a mounting error in initramfs when I try to boot Ubuntu onto my laptop?
<eaglewatch> join #xubuntu
<shubbar> acicula, i don't know how to dump raw file
<dyn> i've just installed ubuntu 10.10, and nautilus is completely unusable... if i change the desktop background to a solid color and try to choose solid color, is crashes.. if i try to add something to the panel and choose a new icon, it crashes... if i open up Computer, and just type in the directory to scroll down, it crashes.... HELP
<acicula> shubbar: is the disk damaged somehow or did your just lose a file that you are trying to recover?
 * BluesKaj shrugs , no patience , no reward :P
 * arox sighs
<acicula> shubbar: if the latter the linked wiki page may have some pointers, as long as you dont write to the disk like add new files you stand a good chance of recovering a file since its probably using something like FAT
<shubbar> acicula, seems my card reader corrupted the SD card, it was reading them fine in the camera
<shubbar> acicula, when i returned it to the camera it wanted to format the card
<Deddly> Nobody know how to fix crackly noises in the audio?
<gobbe> dyn: are you sure that your hardware is fully functional, sounds like problems with memory
<arox> Or a mounting error when you boot? :(
<nemo> Deddly: might want to check PA buffer size
<nemo> Deddly: ditto alsa if you're using it
<nemo> Deddly: I assume your card does not do HW mixing
<dyn> gobbe: I have had no problem using 10.04
<BluesKaj> dyn, looks like you have an unstable graphics driver, turn off desktop effects if they're on and look in system hardware for additional drivers, choose the recommended one and install it .
<BluesKaj> BBL....mail run
<Deddly> nemo: OK thanks for the attention. How do I check PA buffer size?
<gobbe> dyn: ok then its not :)
<acicula> shubbar: may just be a software error and not an issue with the disk.
<dyn> BluesKaj: I believe you are correct
<dyn> BluesKaj: on my previous versions, i've had to tweak.. lemme do that..
<shubbar> acicula, maybe, but know i want to recover my photos
<Deddly> nemo: The sound goes totally crazy when I move the sliders in Mixer
<shubbar> erUSUL, photorec seems promising, but the man page is very short
<erUSUL> shubbar: its webpage has a step by step tutorial.
<Deddly> nemo: Just turns into an awful buzz. I had no trouble with DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<erUSUL> shubbar: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<nirazio> how to fix this error "W: GPG error: http://linux.dropbox.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG FC918B335044912E Dropbox Automatic Signing Key <linux@dropbox.com>"
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<KM0201> nirazio: install the security key?
<dyn> BluesKaj: I have an nvidia card, and i remember having to do some compiz tweaks.. any thoughts?
<brontoeee> is there a chance to see an adobe meeting online with ubuntu?
<nirazio> KM0201: how to install it??Can you help me
<shubbar> erUSUL, sometimes i feel slow, how about you give me a hint at the command
<KM0201> usualy its on the website how to upload the key.
<KM0201> that one, for whatever reason, doesn't have one
<Guest72242> Hi, I'm having issues downloading large torrents with the Transmission client. Does anyone have any advice?
<acicula> shubbar: try what ersul linked, that program has given me good results in the past too.
<KM0201> Guest72242: lol, yeah.. "issues" is pretty broad.. why don't you be a bit more specific to the problem
<erUSUL> shubbar: the webpage I  linked http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step  is not clear enough?
<techbreak> dell vostro 1320.. bluetooth working but wifi not working.. anybody help... ??
<bitplane> Guest72242: protip: a bug report contains what you expected to happen, followed by what actually happens
<shubbar> erUSUL, i m just very careful with my pictures
<KM0201> techbreak: whats your wifi device on that latop?
<Guest72242> Thanks, sorry for the vagueness.
<bidaboy> hi all, i have a live cd based on ubuntu with kde desktop, when i boot, no problem but when start x server i have a black screen, any one have an idea ?
<techbreak> KM0201, wifi device ?/ its inbuilt...
<erUSUL> shubbar: if you want to be extra carefull work on an image of the disk instead of the disk itself
<brontoeee> the meeting starts in 3 minutes
<KM0201> techbreak: open a terminal and type "lspci" w/o quotes... and see how it identifies your wifi device.. don't copy/paste the whole freaking lspci here.. just the wifi device
<ActionParsnip> bidaboy: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<luke_> Trying to make an exe so i can run it, however the box auto unchecks, any ideas?
<acicula> brontoeee: what meeting?
<Guest72242> When i'm downloading large files on the Transmission torrent client the programs freezes after about 1 minute. It continues to stay open, however and I cannot seem to kill the program. It also is using 100% of the CPU, even though nothing is downloading. The only way to get it to stop is a full reboot of the system.'
<techbreak> KM0201, Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8130 (rev 01)
<shubbar> erUSUL, does photorec dump image, or it only recover files?
<KM0201> techbreak: thats not your wifi device
<brontoeee> adobe connect type of thingy acicula
<techbreak> KM0201, okei let me check again then
<acicula> shubbar: it grabs files out of a disk or image
<bidaboy> ActionParsnip, ok i will try
<techbreak> KM0201, Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<techbreak> KM0201, is that ?
<shubbar> acicula, then how to dump the image?
<erUSUL> shubbar: if the card/usbdisk is /dev/sde for instance you can easily make an image with dd « sudo dd if=/dev/sde of="$HOME"/my_pics.img »
<acicula> erm DD
<Design3r> Hi! The load is increasing suddenly up to 100+ on my Ubuntu server while the cpu usage is low. What could cause this?
<KM0201> techbreak: it could be.... usually they say they are wireless
<acicula> what erUSUL ppasted
<luke_> hello, I'm T\rying to make an exe so i can run it, however the box auto unchecks, any ideas?
<techbreak> KM0201, theres one more similar stuff "ntel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<techbreak> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 "
<acicula> Design3r: load is processes that are waiting to be executed iirc
<acicula> or in wait state
<techbreak> KM0201, now what am I suppose to do ?
<acicula> i think its explained in the top man page
<KM0201> !paste | techbreak go to this link, and pastebin your lspci, and give me the link
<ubottu> techbreak go to this link, and pastebin your lspci, and give me the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dimmac92> hello, does anybody know a good player for blu ray playback?
<vipul> i am config apache on my buntu 10.04 but have sort of confussion i have created an public_html from this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  but i have not get the  warning messages
<erUSUL> !blueray
<Pici> !bluray
<induz> hindi help please
<luke_> hello, I'm trying to make an exe so i can run it, however the box auto unchecks, any ideas? I already have wine installed. the file is on my windows 7 partition and is installed for windows
<ActionParsnip> dimmac92: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Pici> Hrm. I thought that was a factoid.
<Design3r> acicula: iowait is near 0%, processes are sleeping.
<Stephen__> Can anyone lend some assistance with setting up drbd and vblade on ubuntu? I have a feeling
<dimmac92> @ActionParnsip: Thank you!
<Stephen__> I am making a classic error
<vipul> i am config apache server  on my buntu 10.04 but have sort of confussion i have created an public_html from this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  but i have not get the  warning messages
<sbeck_> techbreak, I'd recommend "lspci -tvv" (vv = 2 v) instead of just lspci.
<acicula> Design3r: idk, im just offering what i recall the load number indicates
<techbreak> KM0201, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544129/
<KM0201> sbeck_: that could work to.. i just always use lspci
<techbreak> sbeck_, hold on
<sbeck_> KM0201, it gives more infos.
<acicula> Design3r: are you running a lot of processes or something? can you paste a top output?
<sbeck_> And shows it as a tree.
<KM0201> techbreak: Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<vipul> Can any one plz help me ?
<techbreak> KM0201, what am I suppose to do then ?
<acicula> vipul: best to just ask your question outright, if someone knows the answer they will tell you.
<KM0201> techbreak: well hold on a sec
<techbreak> sbeck_, shal i paste that in pastebin ?
<Guest72242> When i'm downloading large files (5 gb is the smallest I've noticed this happen with) on the Transmission torrent client, the program freezes after about 1-2 minutes of downloading. It continues to stay open, however, and I cannot seem to kill the program, even if I force quit it. It also is using 100% of the CPU, even though nothing is downloading. The only way to get it to stop is a full reboot of the system.
<dimmac92> ah isn't there a way to watch directly from the blu ray without ripping it on the hard drive? :S
<sbeck_> techbreak, you already found your wireless card.
<KM0201> sbeck_: yes, it's a intel 5100
<sbeck_> It's not necessary
<Charbel> hi when i try to reload in synaptic package manager i got "an error occurred" with details "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com maverick-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubu
<Charbel> ntu/dists/maverick-security/Release"
<Design3r> acicula: load average: 15.94, 12.59, 7.00 Tasks: 193 total,   1 running, 192 sleeping... Cpu(s):  0.9%us,  0.6%sy,  1.2%ni, 96.8%id,  0.4%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
<acicula> KM0201: is it a frresh install?
<erUSUL> Guest72242: where you download the file to? a fat partition?
<KM0201> acicula: i was just getting to that, he just told me what it was, damn people
<techbreak> sbeck_, so how am I suppose to solve the problem ?
<bitplane> Guest72242: are you using a 32-bit computer?
<bitplane> Guest72242: Sounds like a bug which needs to be logged with the Transmission team
<Guest72242> erUSUL: There is only my linux partition on my computer.
<acicula> Design3r: that seems fine, is this a VPS of some sort?
<Charbel> anyone can help ?
<KM0201> techbreak: open a terminal and type this(some posts suggests its disabled by default)     sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<luke_> hello, I'm trying to make an exe so i can run it, however the box auto unchecks, any ideas? I already have wine installed. the file is on my windows 7 partition and is installed for windows
<KM0201> luke_: for crying out loud, not every 10 seconds
<Design3r> acicula: Before the load starts increasing the computer stops to write to hdds.
<luke_> hasnt been
<KM0201> whatever
<Design3r> This is a dedicated server.
<luke_> i mean its gotta be a quick fit
<techbreak> KM0201, done :) cool :)
<KM0201> luke_: well, then google will be quicker than the channel
<ActionParsnip> luke_: try: wine /path/to/file.exe
<telcnas> luke_ what exactly you want to do
<KM0201> techbreak: now how to make it do that on boot up.. i'm not very sure..
<techbreak> KM0201, thank you very much...
<dyn> BluesKaj: so, desktop effects was already disabled.. there are no additional drivers.. lspci shows:
<luke_> googled it, couldnt find anything
<dyn> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B64 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] (rev 80)
<dyn> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B64 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] (Secondary) (rev 80)
<KM0201> thats kinda weird why it does that
<erUSUL> luke_: define "make an exe"? you just give execution permissions?
<telcnas> luke_
<techbreak> KM0201, oops yeah I am afraid
<tok_> ubuntu 10.04 cdrom drives not automounting.  cd has to be in drive for it to work once.  How do I get Ubuntu to see the drive when a new disk in inserted?
<KM0201> techbreak: afraid of what?
<luke_> every time i give it permission it unchecks itself
<acicula> Design3r: dunno, sorry have to go for a bit, visitors
<techbreak> KM0201, afraid of how to doing that in boot-up
<erUSUL> luke_: maybe the ntfs partition is mounted with "noexec"
<Design3r> acicula: ok
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: sounds like s/he's trying to run an executable from an ntfs partition
<KM0201> techbreak: so the command worked to enable your wireless, right?
<telcnas> iuke_ u have to install the app in wine if u want to use it , u cannot run it if it is installed in windows
<erUSUL> luke_: iirc is the default in newer ubuntu
<Charbel> hi when i try to reload in synaptic package manager i got "an error occurred" with details "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com maverick-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubu
<Charbel> ntu/dists/maverick-security/Release" anyone can help me fix that error ?
<ActionParsnip> luke_: unless the app is very portable it's not going to run anyway
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: yep it looks like it
<techbreak> KM0201, well when i put that command wireless enabled.. so yes it did
<KM0201> techbreak: ok.. so your wireless device works, its just for some reason its disabled on boot up.
<erUSUL> luke_: if it is an installer for an app just copy it over to the linux partition and run from there
<luke_> its fairly simple 32bit app, i have the same set up with xp/7
<techbreak> KM0201, okei at least for time being I can be connected to wireless with the command.. will google for the boot up stuff.. thank you very much :)
<wilhart> :D nice bot
<luke_> but its very big
<erUSUL> luke_: or remount the partition with exec option
<shubbar> erUSUL, how big should the img file from dd be? as big as the SD card?
<telcnas> charbel u can still install the app by restricting gpg check
<erUSUL> shubbar: yes
<KM0201> techbreak: well, just keep that command handy, in case you can't find an immediate solution
<sbeck_> luke, try to copy its folder to your home directory on linux.
<luke_> exec, do i have to reformat?
<techbreak> KM0201, sure, I will.
<ActionParsnip> luke_: unless its a portable app, it wont run. Windows apps throw files all over the partition as well as registry entries which wine won't have
<erUSUL> luke_: no; remount. « sudo mount -o remount,exec /mount/point »
<Okitain> It can work possibly.
<Charbel> telcnas, how ?
<Okitain> It is better to install though
<telcnas> which distro u are using charbel
<Charbel> telcnas, i use ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<telcnas> apt install --no-checksig <pkgname>
<telcnas> use this way
<luke_> no dice
<telcnas> apt-get install --no-checksig <pkgname>
<Charbel> and what if i want to update ?
<telcnas> apt-get install --no-checksig <pkgname>
<erUSUL> luke_: paste the line from /proc/mounts that describes the ntfs partition
<luke_> remount wont let me change permission
<telcnas> may be apt-get upgrade --no-checksig pkgname
<ActionParsnip> luke_: did you try: wine /path/to/file.exe  ??
<telcnas> apt-get update will update all the packages on ur system
<Pici> telcnas: No it will not.  update merely downloads a new package index from the repositories. 'upgrade' will upgrade packages.
<telcnas> If you don't want to type --no-checksig in every time you could disable GPG alltogether.
<telcnas> You can to this by editing the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/gpg-checker.conf: you need to change GPG::Check true;
<telcnas> to GPG::Check false;. If you do this, you should be careful which apt repositories you use.
<resixian> do i understand this correct, if i have 9.04, i must upgrade to 9.10, then 10.04, and finally 10.10 ?
<Pici> resixian: Yes.
<telcnas> well Pici it does download but nly if the pack to be downloaded is newer than the current version
<Pici> telcnas: 'update' doesn't download any new packages.
<telcnas> that wat i am saying that it does not allow any package it will go for each packages installed on ur system,on cannot specify a specific pack
<shubbar> erUSUL, acicula, thanks photorec is recovering my pictures now
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: get a backup, you'll have no issue then :)
<danielvilhas> Hi Guys
<telcnas> well Pici i am new to ubuntu , first i used to work on rhel5
<danielvilhas> can someone help me?
<Pici> telcnas: Thats fine. We were all new once.  I'm just trying to educate :)
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, with an 8gb memory i get lazy
<vipul> can any one help me
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: you can get 25Gb of online storage for free
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, from where?
<telcnas> there is quite diffenrence b/w both the distros
<nirazio> jpds: Btw, does the first command disable cache forever? What if I install some package through apt after running that command?
<danielvilhas> I'm having the "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" error when I try to enter my iPod's files. How to solve this?
<horseatingweeds> This system has one IDE hard drive. But I'm looking under /dev and all I'm finding are things pointing to sda sda1 sda2 and so on. Why is that?
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: http://www.windowslive.co.uk/skydrive  not sure if it flys with linux, I know someone else mentioned one a while back
<Pici> horseatingweeds: sda is your first harddrive, sda2 is the second partition on your first drive.
<sebikul> danielvilhas, have you updated your ipod to v4.2.1?
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: I use dropbox for 2Gb free
<danielvilhas> sebikul: yeap
<resixian> so i'm dl'ing 10.04.1, then going to moutn and share from my samba server. on my (20+) 9.04 laptops i am looking for a quick way to upgrade from this samba share
<ActionParsnip> vipul: have you asked your question?
<horseatingweeds> Pici: So why are they called sda instead of hda?
<vipul> ActionParsnip,  yes i did
<vipul> i am config apache on my buntu 10.04 but have sort of confussion i have created an public_html from this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  but i have not get the  warning messages
<telcnas> hda implies ide and sda sata
<resixian> does this sound right? is there some 'noprompt' mode for do-release-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> vipul: have you asked in #apache  too?
<telcnas> hda implies ide and sda sata horseatingweeds
<Pici> horseatingweeds: There was a kernel change a few releases ago that changed that.  I don't have a link handy though.
<sebikul> danielvilhas, execute this command and all will be solved "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<vipul> there are no people ActionParsnip
<Pici> vipul, ActionParsnip: The channel for apache web server help is #httpd
<telcnas> hda implies ide and sda sata or ur scsi devices
<Pici> telcnas: All hard disk devices on Ubuntu are sda.
<vipul> * #httpd :Cannot send to channel?
<Pici> vipul: register/identify
<horseatingweeds> telcnas, Pici, that's what's confusing me. I read that now, the first non-IDE drive was called sda. But this IS an IDE drive, or at least it was last time I checked.
<vipul> why i can't send the message
<Pici> !register > vipul
<ubottu> vipul, please see my private message
<vipul> ok
<resixian> horseatingweeds: this change happend way back around 2.6.20 iirc, the libata driver is to blame (?)
<telcnas> so according to u if am using ide than also it is going to be represented by sda Pici
<gp5st> hello; i'm trying to pin php at 5.2 using http://pastebin.com/MX16pumd in /etc/apt/preferences.d/php. but apt-get install still installs php 5.3.3.
<danielvilhas> sebikul, thanks guy. It's done.
<Pici> telcnas: Correct.
<sebikul> danielvilhas, no problem ;)
<telcnas> it sounds strange as this is not the case in rhel5
<telcnas> pici
<Pici> telcnas: I believe  there is a legacy option that can be configured for libata to make IDE drives appear has hdX instead of the newer sdX. Perhaps thats what rhel chose to use.
<horseatingweeds> telcnas, it must me. All I see is sda, no hda anywhere, and this system is indeed a goofy ribbon IDE
<planedriver> does anyone know where the CD/DVD burner on ubuntu stores temporary files? It's filling up my hard drive
<noobie25_> can someone help me with dualscreen... it breaks sidetoside ...but works topbottom
<tripFantastic> in kernel 2.6.36.2, in scripts/modpost.[ch] what's the missing value of mcaro SHN_XINDEX?
<resixian> noobie25_: define 'broke' ? also driver and how are you doing the multiscreen setup?
<jbraddoc> question: can messages/alerts/notifications for notifyosd be broadcasted globally on a network?
<noobie25_> resixian:   when screen is extended ... screen 1 (ok)  screen 2 ( half is scrambled)
<noobie25_> resixian: using opensource ati drivers ...and i'm doing the multiscreen by going to the monitors properties.
<resixian> noobie25_: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<noobie25_> resixian:   i tried doing something called  glxinfo ...but i get a Segmentation Fault ....
<resixian> noobie25_: is it recoverable ?
<noobie25_> resixian:   sure...hold on  :)...thanks
<noobie25_> resixian:  it recovers??  it gives me back a prompt.
<mannyuel> what is the openoffice channel?
<koen_> dear people :) i need help with my acer aspire 7520 laptop.. i cant config my WIFI because of all the how to links of madwifi are down.. so i cant find the correct links.. can u please help me! grtz
<resixian> noobie25_: i mean if you go side-side does it kill X or can you just set it back?
<yo_rmn> hello, I can see YT vids in other sites, but in YT I only see a grey sqare
<telcnas> k now i get that Pici, the drive naming convention is changed as of kernel 2.6.22
<noobie25_> resixian:   doesn't kill X.    I can revert back easily.
<resixian> noobie25_: do you know how-to xrandr?
<telcnas> k Pici tell me one thing , how can we differentiate between both ide and sata if we are using kernal v higher than 2.6.22
<resixian> *use xrandr?
<Roasted_> Question - Ubuntu 10.04, Intel wireless. Works great, and has worked great since 10.04 came out. I boot up randomly the other day and I have no wireless. Says it's disabled. My hardware switch is on. XP works as well. To get it to work, I must boot up with it disabled, and then re-enable it once I'm logged in. How can I fix this?
<jbraddoc> question: can messages/alerts/notifications for notifyosd be broadcasted globally on a network?
<noobie25_> resixian:  i read into a bit... but only confirmed the proper extended width and height
<resixian> noobie25_: also helpful would be a pastebin the output of xrandr -q
<Pici> telcnas: I'd guess that its exposed somewhere in /proc/ or /sys/ as lshw is able to make the distinction.
<noobie25_> resixian:   xorg    http://pastebin.com/7YpKnj9U
<telcnas> k thanks
<telcnas> k thanks Pici
<velko> noobie25_, don't know if it is the same problem. but mine was this: my graphic card can draw on one big rectangle. this rectangle could be maximal 4096x4096 pixels. if i position the screens over each other they can be fitted into this rectangle because my monitors are wider than high. but i cannot position them beside each other because the cumulative resolution exeeds 4096 from left to right
<resixian> velko: that would be shown by xrandr -q
<erUSUL> shubbar: no problem
<velko> resixian, indeed
<resixian> velko: and i'm envious of your monitors...
<noobie25_> resixian:  xrandr  http://pastebin.com/xjfDud79
<noobie25_> velko:   i tried to do the math..and it seemed like it would fit ....
<resixian> noobie25_: you're using VGA-0 and DVI-0 ?
<velko> noobie25_, yep - your graphic card can draw also max 4096 pixels. 1600x900 are used by your first monitor. which resolution has the second one?
<noobie25_> resixian:   yes vga0 and dvi-0
<resixian> noobie25_: so is your 2nd monitor really 1600x900 ?
<noobie25_> velko: second monitor is also 1600x900
<Redcoil> Hi
<noobie25_> resixian:  they are identital monitors.
<velko> noobie25_, hmm should be possible. so you don't have the same problem i had
<Redcoil> Can anyone recommend me a C IDE?
<resixian> noobie25_: how about, xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1600x900 --right-of VGA-0
<noobie25_> velko:  i installed fedora 14 at one point...and it extends well in that distribution.
<erUSUL> !ide | Redcoil anjuta?
<ubottu> Redcoil anjuta?: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Redcoil> erUSUL, thanks.
<noobie25_> resixian:  yikes!!
<noobie25_> resixian:   it extended it.... and this is the same problem i had ( half of the extended screen is scrambled)
<resixian> noobie25_: yikes? why yikes, if its the same problem as before?
<noobie25_> resixian:  screen blacked out for a second..!
<resixian> noobie25_: :) it pretty much always will
<resixian> k, try xrandr --output DVI-0 off
<resixian> hmm.. might need to add an offset.
<telcnas> using dual head monitor we can configure have display on two monitors,both having the same no. of virtual desktops, is it possible to divide the virtual desktops on two monitors,if yes how it can done then, thanks..........in advance
<noobie25_> resixian:   command did not run...
<telcnas> using dual head monitor we can configure to have display on two monitors,both having the same no. of virtual desktops, is it possible to divide the virtual desktops on two monitors,if yes how it can done then, thanks..........in advance
<resixian> noobie25_: sorry, shoud be '--off'
<noobie25_> resixian:   will this turn off my screen working screen?
<resixian> noobie25_: it would turn off whicheer output you select
<resixian> so if you want DVI-0 to stay on just substitute for VGA1
<resixian> *VGA-1
<noobie25_> resixian:  ok.
<resixian> noobie25_: can you run the xrandr command again, then check xrandr -q and look at the 2nd monitors offset
<noobie25_> resixian:  I ran the dvi-0  .     it turned it off.
<noobie25_> resixian: xrandor -q
<noobie25_> whoops
<telcnas> hey pici how can we divide the virtual desktops on two monitors ,i.e. is if there are four virtual desktops , then i need 2 on each
<velko> telcnas, i don't think this is possible
<resixian> telcnas: this is actually sth defined by the freedesktop standards, and they never though about it
<Redcoil> I for the life of me can't figure it out? I must apply a .patch to my kernel to fix my fans in Ubuntu but I've no idea where to start. Help, anyone?
<noobie25_> resixian:   xrandr outptu   http://pastebin.com/j3pnX2vV
<resixian> telcnas: some tiling window managers behave this way by default though
<velko> Redcoil, http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Kernel-HOWTO-6.html
<resixian> noobie25_: i mean to run the xrandr --display DVI-0 --mode... command first
<Redcoil> velko, where d'you find that?!
<telcnas> well resixian,velco i hve seen guys with such kind of config.
<velko> Redcoil, i typed in google "patching the kernel"
<Redcoil> velko I googled all kinds of stuff :/
<nemo> When using Ubuntu Startup Disc creator
<resixian> telcnas: like i said, its not impossible. but those are actually distinct displays, they are not xinerama. or the wm handles them in non-fd way
<nemo> does setting a large amount of "reserved extra space" permit doing filesystem updates?
<Sheepherd> hey guys the top part of my windows with the close, minimize & maximize buttons has disappeared. :/ how can i restore it?
<noobie25_> resixian:   sorry new to all this.    http://pastebin.com/JVmkM8i3
<nemo> (like, apt-get)
<nemo> or is that basically just for /home
<nemo> Sheepherd: my guess is your window manager died
<ZykoticK9> Sheepherd, "metacity --replace" or "compiz --replace"
<nemo> what ZykoticK9 just said
<resixian> noobie25_: grrr...
<resixian> noobie25_: run the 11:48 resixian | noobie25_: how about, xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1600x900 --right-of VGA-0
<resixian> ^^ command there, then check with xrandr -q
<nemo> Sheepherd: btw, this has happened to me before, if you don't want to have to go to a terminal you can open gnome-terminal the usual way, and to focus on the commandline, you can use Search for something on it :)
<noobie25_> resixian:  ok.... sorry.   (currently one of my monitors is still off from past command.... but i'll run that last command you asked).
<resixian> noobie25_: i know its off.
<resixian> noobie25_: we are loookgin to see if this is correct, http://pastebin.com/VpQTYuRb
<noobie25_> resixian:    here we go:    http://pastebin.com/RPDLzv52
<roy_1> i have xp on sda1, solaris11 on sda4 and ubuntu10.10 on sdb1. sda1 seems to have a bad sector which is causing problems for  everything to properly access the disks/partitions. I need some help to figure out how to properly do the partitions and install the oses
<nemo> Sheepherd: as for *why* it just died... yeah. if you're using compiz, might want to stick to metacity for now. or use less effects
<roy_1> Also, ubuntu is behaving rather strangely. and disk util isn't launching
<noobie25_> resixian:   i think the offsets are correct.   when i move the mouse over tothe next screen... it perfectly moves across the screen.   its just that the far half of the screen is scrambled.
<resixian> noobie25_: yeah. offset looks good
<resixian> noobie25_: what happens if you move a client over the 'scrambled' part of the screen?
<digitalfiz> whats the variable to export to set the lib directory to another or add to it?
<noobie25_> resixian:  sure... its acts as if the buffer isn't refreshing to clean out the old image.   (imagine an old old screensaver that replicates over and over and over)
<resixian> digitalfiz: LD_LIBRARY_PATH="<FOO>:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" ?
<ps_jinx> I am not able to boot, I get this error - Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx not found. How to get out of this? please help me.
<digitalfiz> resixian, lemmie try that :D
<resixian> noobie25_: hmph.. stumped me.
<noobie25_> resixian:  no........:)
<noobie25_> resixian:   do you think maybe i might need an xorg.conf file?
<resixian> noobie25_: you can try some stuff. but i don't have ati so idk any switches for it
<ps_jinx> resixian: I am not able to boot, I get this error - Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx not found. How to get out of this? please help me.
<noobie25_> resixian: .... maybe i might have to setup my monitors  top-bottom ....  rather than left right.
<velko> noobie25_, i would say that your best bet is to file a bug report against the ati driver. with detailed description of what happens
<resixian> noobie25_: you might try setting Virtual 3200 900
<noobie25_> resixian:    how do i go about setting this ... i'm not comfortable yet using the xrandr...
<resixian> noobie25_: also do you see any errors from 'dmesg | tail' or so?
<noobie25_> velko:  i'll file a bug after today :)
<resixian> noobie25_: i dont think xrandr can set Virtual, you must add to xorg.conf
<erUSUL> noobie25_: use System>Preferences>Monitors or another of the xrandr frontends aviable
<noobie25_> resixian:   dmesg is ok.
<noobie25_> resixian:   could you hlpe me set up the virtual?
<noobie25_> resixian:   there is no xorg.conf i've read with now xrandr in place.
<B45h_V|> how big shall I make the /boot partition? and does grub2 support booting from ext4 directly?
<resixian> noobie25_: i have a *very* old one, http://pastie.org/private/emz8jq6rbvam9fav2nigra
<resixian> noobie25_: now that is from arch linux, with intel gfx from last year or so (i don't use one aymore)
<grendal_prime> grrrrr
<resixian> do you have no file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<grendal_prime> anyone built a workring radius server with a database backend receintly?
<resixian> ps_jinx: have you changed your HD?
<noobie25_> resixian:  ok...so i'm going to save this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<resixian> noobie25_: NO
<erUSUL> B45h_V|: 1) 512 MiB is enough. 2) yes
<B45h_V|> erUSUL thx
<noobie25_> resixian: ?
<resixian> noobie25_: did you see the part wher i said it was very old, for a different linux distro and differnt graphics card?
<ps_jinx> resixian: no
<ps_jinx> just used tweal ubuntu to remove older kernels from boot menu
<noobie25_> resixian:  yes i read that.... i thought i can justchange little by little....=/
<ps_jinx> and during this process i was using older version of kernel
<resixian> ps_jinx: when you say 'dev/disk/bu-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxx' do you really mean it shows 'xxxx' or some long string?
<erUSUL> noobie25_: if you want an xorg.conf to tweak generate one « sudo Xorg -configure :1 » ( will save it in your home so copy it over to /etc/X11/ )
<Sheepherd> sry gnome crahsed completely somehow
<ps_jinx> yes some long string and it macthes to output from sudo blkid
<resixian> noobie25_: i think you wanna first dpkg-reconfigure or sth
<noobie25_> resixian:  i dont' even know what that means.
<resixian> ps_jinx: ok, well from the grub menu just edit your kernel entry and point to proper location
<noobie25_> erUSUL:  resixian is recommending i do a dpkg-reconfigure first...
<ps_jinx> u menu edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sheepherd> nemo, you said i should drop compiz n replace it with what?
<ps_jinx> *u mean
<erUSUL> noobie25_: resixian 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' does nothing this days ...
<pavlushka> can u know how to reconfigure sound?
<pavlushka> do u know how to reconfigure sound?
<resixian> ps_jinx: well if you can't boot then idk how youd edit menu.lst, you can modify entries from the grub menu though
<pavlushka> does anyone knows how to reconfigure sound?
<nemo> Sheepherd: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<noobie25_> erUSUL:  i got an error while running sudo Xorg -configure :1
<nemo> Sheepherd: None = metacity
<nemo> Sheepherd: but if you were using Extra or custom stuff with CCSM, Normal might be ok
<ps_jinx> resixian, how to edit entries from grub menu
<erUSUL> noobie25_: which is?
<Jenk1> @Nickoo: .
<resixian> ps_jinx: press 'e'
<ps_jinx> k
<Nickoo> @Jenk1: ,
<ps_jinx> i will give a try .. thanks
<noobie25_> erUSUL:  http://pastebin.com/dBqxJFrG
<fleshpike> hello, is there a way to know the speed of an ata hard drive?
<Sheepherd> nemo, ah thx... ive been playing around with compiz lately but it seems that its not too stable
<noobie25_> erUSUL:  maybe these errors are ok then.
<grendal_prime> fleshpike, very fast
<erUSUL> noobie25_: that's not an error it worked just fine; says  --> Your xorg.conf file is /home/ring/xorg.conf.new
 * Redcoil greets
<resixian> noobie25_: try testing the file
<noobie25_> erUSUL:  :)
<fleshpike> Sheepherd : what is compiz?
<Redcoil> In order to fix my fans, an instruction mentions adding 'windfarm_core' to /etc/modules. What does this mean, and how do I do that?
<delgan> is there an easy way of setting up samba? I've not been having too much success with it?
<erUSUL> noobie25_: paste that file so i can take a look
<ZykoticK9> fleshpike, you might want to try "sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda" or "sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda"
<resixian> Redcoil: sudo vim /etc/modules
<noobie25_> erUSUL:  http://pastebin.com/wGLkgEHT
<Sheepherd> fleshpike, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=compiz
<mincomp> hey
<ZykoticK9> Sheepherd, please don't use lmgtfy here
<mincomp> does anyone do any xbox spoofing?
<Sheepherd> ZykoticK9, why not?
<noobie25_> erUSUL:  xorg.conf.new   http://pastebin.com/kRrp7Dav
<ZykoticK9> !google > Sheepherd
<fleshpike> ZycoticK9 : that way can i know if it is a 33/66/100 or 133 ata hard drive?
<ubottu> Sheepherd, please see my private message
<resixian> noobie25_: sudo -X -config /home/ring/xorg.conf.new :1
<Redcoil> resixian, command not found :s
<Redcoil> resixian, even though 'man' knows vim
<resixian> Redcoil: substitue your favorite editor fro 'vim'
<whooby> hello I have a ubuntu-desktop that I use as a server, I have automatic login, and I use VNC however I always have to set the keyring before I can use the vnc.. how do I fix this?
<resixian> Redcoil: e.g. 'nano' or whatever
<Sheepherd> ZykoticK9, i actually didnt tell him to google it... it did it for him instead ;) but i'll try again.
<erUSUL> noobie25_: you have an ati? then it is correct
<Redcoil> resixian, alright, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> Sheepherd, either "google it" or the site lmgtfy is considered rude here
<erUSUL> noobie25_: you can copy the file to /etc/X11/ and begin tweaking if that's what you want to do
<Sheepherd> fleshpike, compiz is a neat piece of software that can make your desktop a real eye-catcher.
<resixian> erUSUL: the trouble is he tried restarting it on display :0
<ZykoticK9> Sheepherd, much better ;)
<Sheepherd> ZykoticK9, =)
<k-rad> how do i save all installed packages for later installation using aptitude on a new install ?
<Redcoil> resixian, And now reboot, I presume?
<fleshpike> Sheepherd : is it compiz installed b default?
<erUSUL> !clone | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<k-rad> thank you
<noobie25> erUSUL:   i'm on another machine.......  my screens had turned black
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, /var/cache/aprt/archives
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, /var/cache/apt/archives sorry typo
<noobie25> erUSUL:   should i hit   CNTRL+V to return?
<fleshpike> i would like  to know if my hard drive is a 33/66/100 or 133. how can i know this?
<resixian> Redcoil: not entirely necessary
<k-rad> fleshpike, look up your hard drive information in your bios
<erUSUL> noobie25: :/ change to a VT ( crtl + alt + f1 ) remove the file you just copied and restart X
<Sheepherd> fleshpike, someone correct me if im wrong but im pretty sure a very basic version is pre-installed by default, where u can use Non, Some and All graphical effects compiz has to offer but without all that tweaking.
<k-rad> is anyone here familiar with hardware raid ?  does that work well with ubuntu ?
<noobie25> erUSUL:  how do i restart X?
<histo> Why is it that if you copy a link out of lets say firefox and then close firefox you can no longer paste the link.
<erUSUL> k-rad: bios raid?
<k-rad> yes sir
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jeruvy> fleshpike: you can also use hdparm to check.
<ZykoticK9> noobie25, "sudo service gdm restart" will restart X
<erUSUL> noobie25: sudo restart gdm
<erUSUL> k-rad: if the machine only has linux installed is better to use linux software raid
<Luksor> a
<noobie25> erUSUL:   i removed teh file in my home directly .... and ran .... sudo service gdm restart... and now it shows me (X) in the middle of the screen
<noobie25> erUSUL: *directory
<Sheepherd> fleshpike, you can access it with System>Preferences>Compiz Settings Manager i think
<ZykoticK9> noobie25, sounds like you don't have a windows manager / desktop environment - and it's only running X
<erUSUL> noobie25: ? if the file is in your home folder it has no effect. only has effect if ou copie it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you restart X ( or the computer )
<erUSUL> noobie25: so the blackening of your screens has nothing to do with the new xorg.conf ...
<noobie25> erUSUL:   oh..i had never copied it to my  /etc/X11 directory in the first place.
<noobie25> erUSUL:   is that why it had turned black?
<Sheepherd> fleshpike, it has to be installed first though... so go to the Software Center and search for Compiz
<Sheepherd> fleshpike, there u need at least Compiz + Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager
<resixian> noobie25: you were probably looking at a second serevr
<BigMao> Hi there, my Evolution cache got corrupted (just the inbox), so I moved the .evolution folder to .evolution.bak and restarted; things seemed to work again.  However, now I want to access the history of sent messages in .evolution.bak.  Anyone know how I can access those messages?  Thank you :)
<noobie25> ZykoticK9:   we were trying to get my desktop to dual screen... now trying to revert back i think.
<erUSUL> noobie25: dunno; if the display worked when you installed the system it should work now
<neckti3> noob here. can anyone help me with this tutorial? http://www.serverhostingsecrets.com/tutorials/ubuntucentos-pptpd-howto/ i'm on the last step. i need to enable ip forwarding
<Sheepherd> fleshpike, Additionally the Advanced one for the mentioned tweaking
<noobie25> erUSUL:   should i restart the computer?
<noobie25> resixian:   what do you mean second server?
<whooby> hello I have a ubuntu-desktop that I use as a server, I have automatic login, and I use VNC however I always have to set the keyring before I can use the vnc.. how do I fix this?
<aantn> is anyone here part of the Ubuntu design team?
<fleshpike> Sheepherd : got  it, i ll take a look at it
<resixian> noobie25: did you pass the ':1' switch when testing the new xorg.conf.new ?
<erUSUL> neckti3: edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<noobie25> i'm not sure..
<resixian> noobie25: ps aux | grep X
<erUSUL> neckti3: there is a line like this --> #net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<erUSUL> neckti3: remove the #
<resixian> noobie25: notice if there are > 1 /usr/X11*/bin/X running
<erUSUL> neckti3: then run « sudo sysctl -a »
<pero> hello i want to know how to run script when i press some button?
<silentstorm> hi
<noobie25> resixian:   yes....   there is 2
<silentstorm> is there anone can help me about usplash on maverick
<silentstorm> hi
<silentstorm> can you help me plk
<silentstorm> plz
<noobie25> resixian:   1)   has the :1 switch for X -config /home/ring/xorg.conf.new: 1      2)    /usr/bin/X
<noobie25> resixian:   hitting cntrl f7 gave me back my nice gui screen
<ZykoticK9> whooby, turning off autologin will stop the keyring password (this is a security feature), not sure what options there are for VNC - i know with nm-applet you can select unsecure storage and keyring won't come up, not sure about vnc.  best of luck.
<resixian> noobie25: ok, so the :0, :1 ... are the X servers DISPLAY variables
<silentstorm> ok i know
<stanley_> hi guys my panels have mysteriously disappeard, I was just working on my desktop and they blinked then wnet away...when I use the termila to run the xfce4-panel command I get a floating point exception
<silentstorm> virtual tty0-8
<resixian> noobie25: this is more than you need to know atm, but you couldn't test your new xorg.conf withtout the ':1' switch i told you about because there was already a server running on ':0'
<silentstorm> is it ok
<stanley_> please I need my panels I can't restart I am downloading something very important
<resixian> noobie25: so kill the process with the :1 switch
<stanley_> hi guys my panels have mysteriously disappeard, I was just working on my desktop and they blinked then wnet away...when I use the termila to run the xfce4-panel command I get a floating point exception
<whooby> ZykoticK9: thx but the thing is that the server is running WLAN so I guess there is no internet connection before login ?
<ZykoticK9> silentstorm, maverick uses plymouth rather then usplash...  are you really trying to use usplash?
<noobie25> resixian:   it is process id   11994.     is the command     kill 11994
<stOrmBlast>  /join #hackerss
<ZykoticK9> whooby, um, if you are using nm-applet that can certainly be an issue.  sorry man, i'm no help.
<resixian> noobie25: probably has to be 'sudo kill 11994'
<resixian> noobie25: becuase it was started as root
<noobie25> resixian:  ok...done.
<whooby> ZykoticK9: ok well I have never to do a reboot then :D :D
<resixian> noobie25: so now were there any errors from startig X with the xorg.conf.new ?
<noobie25> resixian:   i don't think so...
<resixian> noobie25: well just look in the term where you launched it from, if its ok there the you're ok
<bitplane> can someone help give me the lowdown on how gnome and x11 work with mouse and keyboard input please?
<phil__> can someone help me please, im playing world of warcraft, getting 2-3 second delays. internet connection is fine, and MS ranging between 1-100
<noobie25> resixian:   i no longer have the term where i originally launched it from ....    isn't this a new term i'm in?
<frxstrem> how can I find the device name (such as /dev/sdb) of a USB flash drive?
<cjdevlin> frxstrem: sudo fdisk -l
<noobie25> resixian:   wait...shouldn't i relaunch  like this:::
<resixian> noobie25: i have no idea. i've not seen your computer once today :)
<BluesKaj> frxstrem, in the terminal,  lsusb
<resixian> noobie25: i guess you did do the gdm restart and then have to log back in?
<frxstrem> cjedvlin: thanks
<noobie25> resixian:   yes...i did a gdm restart and log back in.
<bitplane> I'm writing an idea for brainstorm.ubuntu.com, would really like to understand a bit more so that I can write an idea that will work
<resixian> noobie25: ok, so then yeah that terminal was closed
<whooby> when trying to use my webcam with cheese it crashes! anyone? :)
<resixian> noobie25: you can test it again, but list first
<wilhart> is there nay other clients than x-chat and irssi ?
<Bilz> has anyone recently had a problem with opening pdf files in google chrome on ubuntu 10.04? initially it would open pdf files in adobe, then it started working in the browser, now its stopped working all together. updates i presume, just wanted to make sure it wasnt just me
<wilhart> something like x-chat but equal nice
<noobie25> resixian:  i lost all the commands that were sent to me....
<Jenk1> :)
<resixian> noobie25: when you run the 'sudo X :1 -config xorg.conf.new' you will see a black screen, just press 'ctrl+alt+f7' to get back
<chalcedony>  i'm looking for how to partition a drive in ubuntu 10.10, i want to make a partition for the os and leave the rest for home, i'm at the place in setup where it asks for "Device Type MountPoint Format? Size Used" it says: ldev/sda ATA WDCWD5000AAKS-0(500.1GB) - i'm guessing it wants me to type something there.. but what to put?
<bitplane> wilhart: I'm using empathy, pidgin is good also
<K350> Any web load checker - texbased...tip?
<cjdevlin> frxstrem: np
<guntbert> wildc4rd: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<resixian> noobie25: that'll bring you back to your x session on server with display :0, then you can check the term you launched from for errors, kill the :1 servr and move on
<wilhart> bitplane, they suck i use xchat with bitlebee
<jkg> Bilz: I had that but I never worked it out - the latest set of updates just sorted it :-/ (same happened with flash, oddly)
<cjdevlin> bitplane: what exactly do you need to know about x11?
<phil__> 2-3 second delays on world of warcraft, can anyone help me please??
<phil__> not a problem with internet connection, have strong signal
<bitplane> chalcedony: split your drive into three partitions of whatever sizes you want, one for root (mountpoint = /), one for home (mountpoint = /home/) and one for swap (at least the size of your physical memory)
<noobie25> ok... i just ran the sudo X :1 -config xorg.conf.new.   i got a blank screen.    and i keyed  ctrl alt f7 to get back.
<chalcedony> bitplane, wow .. ok how do i type that?
<bitplane> type it?
<Snigs> Hey I have a dell inspiron 6000 and am trying to install 10.10 on it (from USB), but it throws up an error about the built in CD reader (or HDD is bad, but it isn't, I've run all diagnostics and they say it's fine) won't work and exits out of the install.  Any way to get around this?
<noobie25> resixian:   errors like the following
<bitplane> you just use the GUI in the advanced settings during install
<chalcedony> bitplane, i'm glad - i didn't know about the ramp part
<chalcedony> bitplane, yes but what to put?
<chalcedony> i want 15 gb for
<noobie25> resixian:   Unable to locate/open config file:  "xorg.conf.new"    "GLX error:  Can not get required symbols"
<bitplane> XT4 for filesystem, 15000, mountpoint = /
<chalcedony> bitplane, can you give me an example of how that line has to look?
<resixian> noobie25: you are not in the same directory as before i think
<bitplane> You're using 10.10?
<resixian> noobie25: iirc you had a path like 'rings/xorg.conf.new' or sth
<chalcedony> bitplane, yes
<bitplane> chalcedony: You don't really have to type anything, just choose the options from the drop-down menus in the advanced settings page during install
<bitplane> at least that's what I just did
<stanley_> anyone?
<noobie25> resixian:  hmm...its the same directory.  .... my home directory.
<ZykoticK9> getting an error with gtk-recordmydesktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/544174/ any suggestions on alternatives (in default ubuntu repo)? or solutions to error?
<noobie25> resixian:   do i maybe need the :1 tag at the end ?
<resixian> noobie25: read the error, it says it can't find the config file
<cjdevlin> chalcedony: are you trying to do this real time or is this hypothetical?
<resixian> noobie25: find ~ -type f -name "*xorg.conf*"
<chalcedony> no it's real .. my husban'ds computer
<cjdevlin> bitplane: what specifically do you need to know about x11?
<cjdevlin> chalcedony: are you reformatting the whole thing, starting from scratch?
<chalcedony> cjdevlin, i asked my husband, he thinks 4gb ram
<noobie25> resixian: /home/ring/xorg.conf.new
<chalcedony> cjdevlin, yes
<cjdevlin> chalcedony: what is the installation media and what iso are you using?
<resixian> noobie25: and pwd says?
<noobie25> resixian: /home/ring
<chalcedony> cjdevlin, it's a cd - going to a 500gb sata drive
<resixian> noobie25: k, i guess switch the order.. seems odd though
<bitplane> cjdelvin, I'll explain my suggestion... I'd love to see something like Logitech's mouse settings page, it has a picture of the mouse with all the buttons on it, it has descriptions of all the different axes, button names etc
<dwarder> is it possible to autohide bottom pannel of ubuntu?
<bitplane> Currently if I want to ID a button I have to run xev and look at the output. I noticed that my search button is bound to a keypress.... where would this live?
<Milossh> hello. do you know how can I rename multiple files with the same name but under different directories?
<dwarder> and make it appear upon hovering bottom side
<phil__> 30 minites in here and nobody has answered me, please help.
<chalcedony> phil__, restate the question?
<noobie25> resixian: weird.  still says     "Unable to locate/open config file: "xorg.conf.new"    while running the command   sudo X -config xorg.conf.new :1
<bitplane> I'd also like to set different key bindings for buttons depending on application (for zoom, page forward, backward), I hear this is done by imwheelrc
<cjdevlin> chalcedony: the gui for the installer did not come up?
<Milossh> so, I have like: 1/a.sh 2/a.sh 3/a.sh 4/a.sh  and I want to rename all of them to b.sh
<phil__> im getting 2-3 second delays on world of warcraft, is there any way to prevent it?
<chalcedony> cjdevlin, it's there but i didn't know what to put where, which is where we are stuck :)
<bitplane> my question: is it feasible to have an app that edits these files? which files are they? how do we identify different pieces of hardware?
<Pici> phil__: For support of software running under Wine please use their support channe: #winehq
<bitplane> then embed this as a new tab in the mouse preferences page = amazing mouse settings that pisses all over Windows with default drivers
<jkg> Milossh: "for i in `seq 1 4` ; do mv $i/a.sh $i/b.sh ; done"
<Guest27237> have a Ralink 2561 PCI wifi card but get the following error when put into monitor mode "phy0]SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<jkg> Milossh: or there's a command line utility called "rename" that's really powerful and pattern-based, but I can't quite remember the details
<cjdevlin> chalcedony: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2010/10/12/ubuntu-10-10-manual-disk-partitioning-guide/
<chalcedony> oh thanks !!
<Milossh> jkg: the first command works recursively?
<Guest27237> have a Ralink 2561 PCI wifi card but get the following error when put into monitor mode "phy0]SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<JT_> I've got a small problem...
<k-rad> do many of you make a seperate partition for /opt ?
<JT_> Everytime I try to use the Ubuntu 10.10 Software Center, I get the message: "407 proxy authentication required"
<JT_> I've already tried applying systemwide proxy settings...
<tanath> dwarder, yes, right click empty space > Properties
<JT_> Can someone help?
<bitplane> JT_ are you behind a proxy?
<JT_> Ya.
<dwarder> tanath: thanks found it already
<tanath> dwarder, k
<JT_> My college uses one...
<JT_> Any ideas?
<tbrock> hey guys
<tbrock> what is a gnome text editor that is like textmate
<bitplane> hrm no sorry I haven't used it with a proxy
<tbrock> anything close out there?
<ks07> Hey all - got a quick bash scripting problem: I have a file containing <some text> <file path> <more text> - How can I replace <more text> with the file path on each line?
<bitplane> ks07, egrep or sed
<JT_> Anybody?
<guntbert> ks07: ask in #bash
<cjdevlin> bitplane: x11 is the window manager. getting that input would probably be from: http://linux.die.net/man/4/mouse-driver
<trojan_spike> JT_, u might have to just download software, 1 at a time. if there is a download limit setup,, or try a proxy / ip changer.. meaning going through a differ server,, same thing might happen tho
<ZykoticK9> cjdevlin, x11 is NOT a windows manager
<ks07> trying to use sed, and thanks guntbert ill go now ^^
<JT_> Can't even download.
<JT_> Browser working though.
<JT_> Applied proxy settings on Mozilla.
<shal3r_> which package contains base of tools in ubuntu? like `ps`, `ls`
<morten__> How do I update my onboard videocard in Ubuntu Netbook 10.10?
<guntbert> ks07: sorry, I didn't mean to be harsh -- Good luck :-)
<marco_> scribblej
<trojan_spike> aye but the server at ur college isnt letting u download
<ks07> np lol ty
<JT_> Tried doing so systemwide, and specified the authentication, but no nothing...
<JT_> "407 proxy authentication required".
<sybariten> hey hey, i get messages like this when doing sudo apt-get update  ...   W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz   ... so i suspect that aint too good
<trojan_spike> have u access to the system server setting?
<JT_> I assume there's a way around it.
<phil__> Nobody is answering in wineHQ :(
<definity> for some reason my window manager has not opend and all i am in is console, what the command to restart gnome or the window x?
<JT_> nono
<trojan_spike> phil__, whats up?
<trojan_spike> JT_, bypass the server?
<tbrock> any ideas guys
<phil__> World of warcraft is having some 2-3 second delays, getting really anoying.. was wondering if someone could me sort it out
<JT_> @trojan_spike: How??
<trojan_spike> phone port?
<JT_> Don't think a bypass possible.
<JT_> ethernet.
<sjm> definity, probably:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<definity> thanks sjm :)
<JT_> there's gotta be a way to specify the authentication username and password.
<ZykoticK9> shal3r, coreutils
<trojan_spike> phil__, sorry,, not great with WOW .
<JT_> did so in network settings, but it isn't working on software center.
<JT_> Anyone?
<phil__> Its just delay problems on a game, :(
<trojan_spike> JT_, i cant see anyway around it. ur hooked to what the college allow i guess
<guntbert> JT_: did you look at system/preferences/network proxy ?
<JT_> i'd say it within bounds.
<JT_> just cant get the center to authenticate with the proxy server.
<guntbert> !who | JT_
<ubottu> JT_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sjm> JT_, Did you try putting in the authentication in the settings/url?
<cjdevlin> *x11 is gui protocol for networked computers*
<JT_> @sjm: you mean Preferences>Network Proxy??
<sjm> JT_, I can't remember the syntax exactly, but you might try something like setting your proxy to:  user:password@<proxy server IP or fqdn>
<root_> hy hy
<sybariten> hm, i just realized the support period for my distro has passed
<guntbert> root_: don't do IRC as root
<ActionParsnip> that's a REALLY bad idea
<ks07> haha thanks for redirecting me guntbert, got my answer :)
<guntbert> ks07: :)
<sybariten> what does it mean that a package is installed "without verification" ?
<bibic682> hello
<bibic682> can anyone give me some simple steps to set up a philips saa 7134 tv tuner
<PetrHH> hello, I'd line to use MySQL embedded but can't find it in Synaptics. Is it in Ubuntu?
<stanley_> hey guys can anyone help me with my panels problem, I am using xubuntu 10.10 and my panels disappeared while I was working on a document, I used the xfce4-panel command and they just flickered then disappeared
<Xeross> Where can I modify my grub entries in 10.10 /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist
<sjm> !grub2 | Xeross
<ubottu> Xeross: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JT_> "407 proxy authentication required". Anybody got any way around it??
<puppy> How do i install the galaxy live background? I can not find a good tutorial online
<sjm> JT_, did you try what I suggested?
<guntbert> !info libmysqld-dev | PetrHH
<ubottu> PetrHH: libmysqld-dev (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL embedded database development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1 (maverick), package size 5341 kB, installed size 15872 kB
<JT_> sjm, the command you specified isn't working.
<JT_> sjm, but i think you're pointing in the right direction.
<sjm> I didn't specify and command.
<sjm> JT_, in the configuration, set your proxy to that.
<nirazio> how to create a gpg key and how to encrypt the file with that key???
<sjm> JT_, s/and/any/
<JT_> sjm, the system configuration??
<PetrHH> guntbert, Thank you. I have installed this package, but it dosnt include any *.so file.
<JT_> sjm, you mean the systemwide proxy settings??
<ActionParsnip> Xeross: what do you want to achieve?
<bibic682> tv time won't see my tv card
<PetrHH> guntbert, only *.la files.
<PetrHH> guntbert, it is OK?
<sjm> JT_, in your proxy configuration settings, rather than just putting in the ip or fqdn of the proxy, prepend the authentication information
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: have you configured the tv card?
<bibic682> thats what I need to do
<JT_> sjm, i did that already.
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: then tvtime can wait, you need to set up the device before worrying about tvtime at all
<JT_> doesn't seem to be affecting the software center.
<bibic682> I seen it on a page earlier and didn't bookmark it
<cjdevlin> JT_: http://geekswithblogs.net/technetbytes/archive/2007/08/11/114573.aspx
<bibic682> a few lines of code and it should be done
<bibic682> its a philips saa7130
<guntbert> PetrHH: sorry, I really have no idea, all I did was search for the info you gave ...
<Bilz> i have a partition mounted, and when i access it through terminal and run a command like ls it looks ugly. the text highlighting is different. any ideas?
<nirazio> how to create a gpg key and how to encrypt the file with that key???
<TwoRoses> Hi. Could someone help me understand how to burn the ubuntu image in a way that it's bootable?
<ActionParsnip> has anyone ever had this: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/colors.jpg?t=1292448020    (hope the link works)   I use the vga cable, it's always a blue affair
<Redcoil> For some reason, my Ubuntu Software Center has stopped working, it briefly loads and then crashes. What to do?
<cjdevlin> TwoRoses: what os are you currently using and what did you download?
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: let me websearch
<TwoRoses> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. I dowloaded the ISO for ubuntu 10.4
<bibic682> TwoRoses      burn the ISO file to disk, make sure the disk is bootable
<Jeruvy> !burn | TwoRoses
<ubottu> TwoRoses: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TwoRoses> Okay, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: http://sites.google.com/site/jobinau2/saa7130basedtvtunercardunderlinux
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: what are we lookin at?
<JT_> cjdevlin: ya, that's my problem.
<JT_> but what exactly do i do to fix it?
<bibic682> I will try that  thanx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: its not my setup, but i have a system hooked to a TV via VGA and it's always blue like that sort of thing, even in BIOS
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html
<JT_> cjdevlin: i'm new to ubuntu, so i'll need some clear directions...
<cjdevlin> TwoRoses: there is also an option to create a bootable flash drive. depending on what you want to do.
<Redcoil> For some reason, my Ubuntu Software Center has stopped working, it briefly loads and then crashes. What to do?
<snake> What is wrong with 10.10?
<sjm> JT_, do you know what kind of proxy it is?  (e.g. squid, MS ISA, etc)
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update    use: http://pastie.org   to give the output
<ActionParsnip> snake: its not as mature as the others is all I can think of, otherwise its fine
<JT_> sjm: Not exactly. The instructions on how to configure the proxy for firefox say its an HTTP proxy.
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: maybe a cable/connector problem?  I take it that is a DLP the pc is connected to?
<JT_> http://geekswithblogs.net/technetbytes/archive/2007/08/11/114573.aspx: can anybody make any sense out of it??
<sjm> JT_, I'm doing a little looking here... found a few posts on NTLM authentication
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: digital light projector?
<JT_> sjm: ty ty.
<JT_> sjm: do try and go through the link i posted above.
<JT_> maybe you can make some sense out of it...
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: ya.  I think thats what it stands for.
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: its (probably) a low end 32" toshiba flatscreen TV with VGA input. I have an Xorg.conf so it has a decent res and I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers which are running fine, just that everything is blue
<sjm> JT_, does this page help?  http://www.allquests.com/question/2472861/Solved-407-Proxy-Authentication-Required-Feisty.html
<wathek> Hi all I'd like to know I got the Nvidia GTX 295 which better : installing nvidia driver from www.nvidia.com or getting that from repo ? (I'm using maverick)
<Bilz> hello. im looking at the first post of this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93706&page=2 and it says "set permission to execute", what does that mean? I did make the file and save it and tried to run it but it says permission denied. I then run it with sudo and it can't find the command...
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1380832
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: I presume it looks fine on another input?
<RunTimeWorld> hello all.. is there an alternative to GIMP as i dont feel very confortable with that software
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, It's in german unfortunately, but means something like 'malformed code row 59 in Source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, and "The list of source sould not be read"
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: ok what is the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | head -n 59 | tail -n 1
<sjm> JT_, I know what you are talking about, that link/page doesn't talk about this.
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, http://bersace03.free.fr/pub/Linux/iMac%20G5/windfarm-pm121.patch main
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: i have the yellow connector fro the Red/White/yellow connection method and that hooks up but the text is scewed, but then again I havent tried it since the new xorg.conf. Might be a solution :)
<sjm> anyone, Software Center is just a frontend to aptitude/apt-get, right?
<tejaishot> i have a problem when i am trying to install updates...shows an error connection to daemon lost....what is this called?
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: thats not a deb repositository dude
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: I hope it's not a bulb problem.
<JT_> sjm: tried the link you just sent.
<JT_> now i'm getting the message: 403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.37 80].
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, I've no idea.
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, I dabbled at attempting to do shit I don't understand earlier involving that, so that may very well be a reason
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and comment out the line
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: After further investigation I found out that I just had to purge the old kernel packages to remove them from the boot list
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: Normally I just comment them out
<guntbert> !language | Redcoil
<ubottu> Redcoil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: it plays the Virgin Cable TV just fine
<Redcoil> guntbert, Whoops, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: i've tried 2 VGA cables too
<sjm> JT_, it looks like you got through the proxy at least now.
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, "comment out the line"?
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: only thing I can think is the nvidia card is dying
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: that is strange.
<shcherbak> Redcoil: put # in front of something
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: add a hash character to the start of the line, save the file and run: sudo apt-get update
<JT_> sjm: so what d'you think the problem is now??
<xicote_wapito> bien coño bien
<sjm> ActionParsnip, do you know if the Software Center is just a frontend to apt-get/aptitude?
<ActionParsnip> sjm: yep, thats all it is
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, whee, it's doing stuff
<sjm> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks
<guntbert> sjm: no, all three are fron ends to the same backend
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: if you add nonsense to your sources file it will stop it working
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, Okay, thanks. I'll watch my actions from now on. Thank you!
<sjm> JT_, can you try running "sudo apt-get update' from the command line to see what you get?
<sjm> guntbert, apt? or dpkg?
<tejaishot> i have a problem when i am trying to install updates...shows an error connection to daemon lost....what is this called?
<sjm> guntbert, I was more asking if the configuration for aptitude would do for the Software Center too (proxy, etc.)
<guntbert> sjm: if I understand it correctly, the database is apt, but I may err
<atila> bueno para cuando el capitan america??
<sjm> !es | atila
<ubottu> atila: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sjm> !ot | atila
<ubottu> atila: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jeruvy> ActionParsnip: did you try different outputs on the card?
<JT_> sjm: another error. 403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.92.170 80].
<Redcoil> Has 10.10 got an SVN client by default?
<medvind>  /join #agdata
<medvind> haha
<medvind> sorry.
<atila> hahaha
<FloodBot2> medvind: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atila> ok
<feros> hello there :)
<atila> well, where are the girls in america?
<atila> what channel?
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: it has vga, the white one that can be converted to vga and svideo (like playstations use etc)
<guntbert> sjm: at least the settings for synaptic and software center should be shared, and "software sourdes" are shared across the whole system (so they apply to apt...)
<ActionParsnip> Jeruvy: might try converting the white one to vga
<sjm> JT_, looks like your proxy is denying access to the repos.  Can you contact the network people who administer the proxy to see?
<rww> atila: freenode isn't a dating service. I suggest you not treat it as one.
<tejaishot> guntbert: i have a problem when i am trying to install updates...shows an error connection to daemon lost....what is this called?
<JT_> sjm: I can try.
<sybariten> holy crap i cant install anything anympore
<feros> I'm looking for some help :) Installed Ubuntu 11.04 and is trying to talk to a friend over skype. My Mic aint working :) Mayday :3
<JT_> sjm: So you're saying they're blocking access to the software center sources??
<rww> feros: Ubuntu 11.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<guntbert> tejaishot: no idea, sorry, please ask the channel and not individuals
<ActionParsnip> sybariten: wht is the output of: sudo apt-get update    use http://pastie.org to give the output, thanks
<feros> sorry sir :) tnx for the help :)
<Praxi> On a ubuntu server box I haven't looked at in a long time, someone here helped me add a line to a file, so my server would do something at startup.  I now need to remove that, can anyone suggest some common places I might check to run commands @ startup?
<ivan_> ciao
<sjm> JT_, that's what I would guess right now.  It looks like your authentication is now working, but the page is blocked.  Can you get there in a browser?
<ActionParsnip> JT_: you can still access sources in sources.list or sources,d etc as normal
<rww> Praxi: /etc/rc.local would be my first guess
<ivan_> devo configurare amule adunanza
<JT_> sjm: where exactly?
<rww> !it | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sybariten> ActionParsnip: i can begin by saying: "intrepid"
<sjm> JT_, be right back...
<ActionParsnip> sybariten: yep, that covers all
<ActionParsnip> sybariten: intrepid is dead and gone
<sybariten> ActionParsnip: i figured so.....
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<JT_> sjm: okok. I'll be right here.
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<atila> somebody from Spain?
<rww> sybariten: second link in ubottu's message has upgrade information and links to the repository archive
<atila> :P:P
<Praxi> Perfect that was it, thanks rww
<tejaishot> ActionParsnip: i have a problem when i am trying to install updates...shows an error connection to daemon lost....what is this called?
<pitoow> nc -vv -l -p 21 whats wrong with this command ?
<ActionParsnip> sybariten: if you grab the alternate ISO for each successive release, you can upgrade using that (obviously MD5 test each). Or you can do a clean install of Karmic or newer, I suggest Lucid as it is LTS
<ActionParsnip> tejaishot: wht is the output of: sudo apt-get update    use http://pastie.org to give the output, thanks
<sybariten> rww: yeah... well... i bet i will need to get more space on the machine...   i have 160 megs free now....
<vece_>  mkdir -p jeff/{email,homework,classwork,notes} dave/{email,homework,classwork,notes} phil/{email,homework,classwork,notes} vik/{email,homework,classwork,notes}.  this at the command line creates 4 directories each with 4 subdirectories.  but when i put it in a file called an.sh, and do sh and.sh, 4 directories are created, each with a subdirectory {email,homework,classwork,notes}
<tejaishot> ActionParsnip: sure
<rww> sybariten: I'd recommend more space, yes ;)
<Bilz> this is the first time i actually install a program properly on ubuntu. anyway, on installing it asks me which folder to install in (im installing maple). the default is /home/billy/maple13. Whats the c:\program files\ equivalent in ubunut?
<tejaishot> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1380881
<sjm> JT_, in a browser can you access http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<sybariten> Bilz: you got a question on where to install the program?
<ActionParsnip> tejaishot: natting is discussed and supported in #ubuntu+1
<sjm> JT_, (through the proxy)
<Bilz> sybariten, yeah basically. is that the "right" place to install it?
<ActionParsnip> tejaishot: natty is not even beta yet and will have feature holes and LOTS of bugs
<pinkpanther> Hi everyone... I am new to linux and I have a question regarding ubuntu
<JT_> sjm: everything opening fine on Mozilla.
<ActionParsnip> pinkpanther: ask away
<Praxi> Hi pinkpanther I'm new also, but ask away :)
<tejaishot> ActionParsnip: yeah..
<ActionParsnip> tejaishot: so your support isn't here
<ActionParsnip> tejaishot: your release is offtopic for this channel
<pinkpanther> alright well I have an hp dv3 laptop, and I am running ubuntu 10.10 (x64 -- 32 bit) and my integrated mic and webcam and headphones worked fine, then yesterday it stopped all of the sudden
<sybariten> Bilz: uhm... well maybe someone else here can evolve more on whether its a good place or not, but that is not a very common procedure generally in any case
<ngirard> Hi all. As silly as it seems, could you please confirm that, for the Intel Atom Dual Core D525 processor, I should download ubuntu 64bit ?
<pinkpanther> my mic isnt muted and as far as I know i have the appropriate alsa drivers installed
<Bilz> sybariten, well where is the general place to leave installs?4
<ActionParsnip> pinkpanther: run: alsamixer   in a terminal, be sure all levels are cranked and not muted
<ZykoticK9> ngirard, i believe most of that Atoms are 32bit - not sure about yours in specific
<JT_> sjm: everything fine on mozilla, so i'd assume the proxy should work for software center too.
<ActionParsnip> pinkpanther: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh     if it isn't muted
<sybariten> Bilz: maybe except for commercial software... i suspect maple may be that math soft? The normal procedure when you install software is that the OS takes care of where to put stuff. Particularly when installing via a so called package manager, which is very common
<atila> alguien Español?
<rww> atila: /join #ubuntu-es
<pinkpanther> ActionParsnip: all levels maxed
<ActionParsnip> !es | atila
<ubottu> atila: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Redcoil> If there isn't a PPC binary of an application I'd like, must I build it myself with its source?
<ngirard> ZykoticK9: Aha, okay, that's why I read about people installing ubuntu 32bit on their machines. I got it. Thanks very much !
<pinkpanther> running command right now :)
<rww> ngirard: the D525 will work with 32-bit or 64-bit, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: if there isn't a ppa, then most likely
<Bilz> sybariten, yeah its a commercial maths software. i just always take /home/user to be my documents sort of place
<sybariten> Bilz: otherwise you can "build" the software from source files, but even then, in most cases, you dont bother with specifying where the files should go, coz....  well they will end up in a couple of different places
<ngirard> rww: oh, really ?
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, is SVN built-in in 10.10?
<feros> *sigh* Giving up, no help on no channels >: Will try again later on :/
<Bilz> sybariten, so it didnt make sense to me to install it there. but i dont know where else to install it.
<rww> ngirard: yup. x86_64/amd64 processors can run either
<Bilz> sybariten, no, this comes with an installer
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: you can use svn, yes
<mehwork> why does smb.conf have a 'read only' and a 'writable' option what's the diff? isn't read only = no and writable = yes, the same thing?
<ngirard> rww: alright, thanks rww for your feedback !
<Bilz> sybariten, never mind, its getting installed in my user directory
<Bilz> whats the worst that could happen eh
<sybariten> Bilz: yeah...  well that behaviour is, if you ask me, not at all common for linux, but ofcourse it exists. Personally i'd probably make a dir called "bin" under /home/Bilz
<pinkpanther> ActionParsnip: brittany@Zoolander:~$ wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh --2010-12-15 16:48:17--  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh Resolving alsa-project.org... 212.20.107.51 Connecting to alsa-project.org|212.20.107.51|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found Location: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh [follo
<Praxi> hmm, how do I uninstall Snorby from my server
<sjm> JT_, you did put in your proxy configuration of apt this, right?   Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxy:port";
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, so after getting svnkit it's jsvn?
<sybariten> Bilz: well nothirng really, hopefully it will make a directory of some sort anyhow, so that will be fine
<ActionParsnip> pinkpanther: tell the script YES, then copy the link in rED
<ActionParsnip> Redcoil: ive not used it dude
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip, okay. Thanks
<pinkpanther> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a43546e6a9db35770590ea84a70678470332feb5
<JT_> sjm: tried, but no, i didn't.
<JT_> can you tell me how to?
<sjm> JT_, just a minute...
 * kehcho sau: hi all || dice: hola a todos
<aaaaaa> Does anyone know how to make a bootable usb from a windows 7 ISO?
<ActionParsnip> pinkpanther: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaa: i'd ask in ##windows
<aaaaaa> I dont have a computer with windows on to do it with, only linux
<linxeh> !unetbootin | aaaaaa
<ubottu> aaaaaa: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pinkpanther> ActionParsnip: command is running
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaa: seems unetbooting can do it
<aaaaaa> oh, i thought it only worked with Linux ISO files
<linxeh> oh maybe I'm wrong
<linxeh> maybe you should ask in #warez or something
<pinkpanther> Should I go ahead and restart?
<wathek> Hi all I'd like to know I got the Nvidia GTX 295 which better : installing nvidia driver from www.nvidia.com or getting that from repo ? (I'm using maverick)
<frxstrem> aaaaaa: according to http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, it only does work on certain Linux distros (no Windows)...
<linxeh> aaaaaa: there are lots of tutorials for building bootable usb windows install sticks though
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaa: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/install-windows-7-from-usb-drive-requires-2-simple-steps/
<sjm> JT_, did you try opening up synaptic and under Preferences -> Network putting in the Manual settings with your user/password under the Authentication button?
<linxeh> aaaaaa: maybe nLite will do what you want ?
<JT_> sjm: yes, but to no avail.
<aaaaaa> linxeh ActionParsnip Thanks :D ill try them both
<sjm> JT_, did you try those settings with your systemwide proxy settings set to direct connection (no proxy)?
<linxeh> aaaaaa: http://forums.vr-zone.com/mobile-computing-tablets-notebooks/210722-how-use-nlite-thumbdrive-install-winxp.html
<JT_> sjm: yes, but again, to no avail.
<linxeh> I know thats for XP, but the principles should be the same
<pinkpanther> Im going to try to restart and see if microphone works
<Chilaquiles> hey I was wondering how can I set up 2 commands when I start up ubuntu?
<sjm> JT_, try in /etc/apt/apt.conf puting in the settings
<carlos2> hello?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: to run before or after login?
<Chilaquiles> why do I have to startup ndiswrapper every time I start ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: you don't. Just add the word: ndiswrapper   to /etc/modules
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: I actually wouldn't like to run those commands every time after I log in: sudo su -
<carlos2> can anyone help with ubuntu 10.10 netbook?
<Chilaquiles> and then
<nairanvac> carlos2: What's the issue?
<Chilaquiles> modprobe ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: use sudo -i   instead, its more suitable to your environment
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: yes, if you add the word like I said above it will be loaded
<wilhart> was there another softaware than wine ?
<carlos2> i installed it on a dell inspiron min 10
<Chilaquiles> right but can I set it up modprobe ndiswrapper
<sjm> JT_, you should have these two lines in /etc/apt/apt.conf:   Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxy:port";   and     Acquire::ftp::Proxy "ftp://username:password@proxy:port";
<Chilaquiles> ok where exactly in modules I add that?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: at the bottom...
<carlos2> and when i load it up after install, i get the error of missing drivers for unity, must run in desktop mode
<Chilaquiles> ok let me open the file
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: use: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<JT_> sjm: can't seem to edit the apt.conf file...
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: and add the line
<nairanvac> carlos2: No idea, man.
<sjm> JT_, sudo to edit it.
<ActionParsnip> JT_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<wilhart> what was it lin4win ?
<aaaaaa> Anyone have one of those 1000mw alfa usb adapters?
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: do I have to add the line sudo su - ?
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip, or what line exactly?
<JT_> sjm: should i copy/paste this exactly: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxy:port"
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: no, thats a list of modules to load at boot, so just add the word: ndiswrapper   on its own line
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: the next available line
<Chilaquiles> ok
<nairanvac> I'm having some audio issues.  The other day, I was using Banshee and it froze up.  When I restarted, my sound was screwed.  All I get is static any time sound is being played.  Any suggestions?
<Chilaquiles> ok
<sjm> JT_, replace the username:password with your credentials  and the proxy:port with the IP and port of the proxy
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: save the file, close gedit, reboot to test
<JT_> sjm, do i keep the http:// and the inverted commas??
<sjm> JT_, yes
<sjm> JT_, Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxy:port";
<sjm> JT_, Acquire::ftp::Proxy "ftp://username:password@proxy:port";
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip, I want to add the file but it says Read-only
<sjm> JT_, start the line with the word Acquire and end the line with the semicolon
<Chilaquiles> do I have to open it in the terminal?
<eazyigz> what is the easiest way to upgrade to ubuntu 11 from 10.10 (without losing my files and settings)?
<Praxi> Chilaquiles: did you do sudo?
<sjm> eazyigz, what for it to be released.
<Chilaquiles> I did sudo su -
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: thats becuase you only opened it in a text editor.I told you how to open it correctly so you mustve missed it or ignored me, scroll up
<JT_> sjm, okok.
<pinkpanther> ActionParsnip: after the restart, my microphone worked for soundrecorder and when I tried to record another sound, with sound recorder immediately after, it didnt work
<eazyigz> sjm: i'm one of those curious users who wanna try everything early
<sjm> eazyigz, s/what/wait/
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: quit using that, you'll break your system
<JT_> sjm, just to get it all straight:
<JT_> I edit the apt.conf file.
<eazyigz> sjm: what is s/what/wait/
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<tanath> eazyigz, 'sudo update-manager -d'
<JT_> set systemwide settings to direct internet access
<JT_> and set synaptic settings to manual proxy?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: thats the RIGHT way to get write access with gedit to files you don't normally have access to
<Chilaquiles> ok
<sjm> eazyigz, correcting my typo in the first comment from "what" to "wait"
<JT_> sjm, correct?
<ubuntu> karol
<eazyigz> tanath: thanks, is that like a partial upgrade?
<ubuntu> Hi :]
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: if you do what I say, it will work, its really that simple
<tanath> eazyigz, it checks for development releases and offers you the option to upgrade to it
<pinkpanther> mic doesnt work in sype either ...
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip, Yeah I just added the line
<eazyigz> tanath: awesome, thanks
<tanath> eazyigz, it'll be a complete dist-upgrade
<sjm> JT_, try with the systemwide set to direct and just that in /etc/apt/apt.conf and then from the command line try "sudo apt-get update"
<Bilz> argh! cant disable apache2 from startup, using sudo chkconfig apache2 stop.  any ideas
<eazyigz> tanath: is it like apt-get upgrade?
<JT_> sjm, okok.
<tanath> eazyigz, kinda, yeah
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: ok, svae the file, close gedit and reboot to test
<JT_> sjm, one question: my id has a backslash in it.
<JT_> sjm, do i just input it as is?
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip, let me reboot then.
<helix_9> hello, how can i create a connection to my hp photosmart c4780 via Ad-Hoc  wlan? hplib says this : http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/3441/bildschirmfotohpdevicem.png
<eazyigz> another question: I got this Jawbone Jambox bluetooth speaker, and I cannot figure out how to set my audio output to go to it.  I paired it successfully thus far
<sjm> JT_, try it just directly.  the quotes will probably keep it as a true backslash.
<ActionParsnip> helix_9: set your wireless adapter to ad-hoc and connect to the HP5E whatever network
<developerhealey> Hello... quick question with SAMBA...  WHen my users are adding files to a directory how do i make it default to permission of the files to be read write execute all
<ActionParsnip> developerhealey: thats really unsecure
<developerhealey> 775
<nairanvac> eazyigz: Isn't that Jambox awesome?  I've messed with one before, it sounds fantastic
<developerhealey> ActionParsnip:  even if its a user password protected share?
<Chilaquiles> Thanks guys
<frxstrem> is there a command that can set the system proxy settings for Ubuntu from a script?
<Chilaquiles> it worked
<ActionParsnip> developerhealey: 777 is generally a bad idea and not needed in most cases
<helix_9> actionParsnip: i have given me a fix ip-address to this HP8.....  Network over the network manager an can connect - but now? where can i find the printer?
<eazyigz> nairanvac: i think its awesome, as soon as I can use it successfully :)
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: if you follow guides given it'll work. I promise
<pinkpanther> ActionParsnip; Thanks for the suggestion, but do you all think the mic problem is a software incompatibility with ubuntu? Or some type of incompatibility with HP
<ActionParsnip> pinkpanther: you may need an option in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip, I used vi and vim before but now I don't even remember how to edit a file
<Chilaquiles> :(
<Chilaquiles> Thats why I couldn't add the line
<pinkpanther> what kind of option should I add?
<ActionParsnip> helix_9: the IP is the one in your screen shot, you can web browse to that IP and configure it to use YOUR wireless network and such.
<sjm> JT_, did it work?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: i gave you the exact command you needed....
<liminal> hello im having really big problems with xorg and dual displays in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> developerhealey: theres a setting in smb.conf  that sets the chmod etc of new files
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip, I know and I appreciate that, but I realized that I need to remember vim commands
<liminal> how does xorg decide which monitor is the primary monitor when you have more than one?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: well you got the gold so all is well
<developerhealey> hmm ok
<sjm> Chilaquiles, or since it was just an additional line:   sudo echo "<line>" >> /etc/modules
<pinkpanther> Action parsnip: I logged in as root and I have the alsa-base.conf file open. What kind of option should I add to the file
<helix_9> ActionParsnip: the ip in the screenshot is the one the printer gives himself, because no connection with the hplib-tool to the computer could be established - so i tried it with the networkmanger with - my ip is 192.168.0.5
<monkeybox> anybody running ubuntu on a powerbook G4? how does it run for you?
<ActionParsnip> helix_9: then change your IP to be the same as the printers EXCEPT for the last octet
<bastidrazor> sjm: >> will null the sudo therefore that command will not work.. look at using tee -a instead
<sjm> bassliner, ok, thanks for that info.
<helix_9> ActionParsnip: (if i ping this ip i get nothing)
<sjm> bastidrazor, , ok, thanks for that info.
<pinkpanther> ActionParsnip: I logged in as root and I have the alsa-base.conf file open. What kind of option should I add to the file
<bastidrazor> sjm: echo stuff | sudo tee -a filename   iirc
<JT_> sjm, EURIKA!!!
<JT_> sjm, i do believe you've nailed it.
<sjm> pinkpanther, the ones needed to make it work <grin>  :)
<JT_> sjm, tyty.
<sjm> JT_, you're welcome
<mehwork> why does smb.conf have a 'read only' and a 'writable' option what's the diff? isn't read only = no and writable = yes, the same thing?
<Guest43930> yo! So i just installed the latest version of ubuntu running along side with windows 7, and the fans are running at full sped for some reason. Lm-sensors doesnt seem to work. Any1 got a solution?
<eazyigz>  whenever I try to do an update I get this error: chromium-browser  chromium-browser-inspector "error authenticating some packages"
<eazyigz>  does anybody know how to get around this problem?
<pinkpanther> sjm: haha well im fairly new to ubuntu... and my mic is kinda crucial, so im not sure what I need to make it work :D
<helix_9> ActionParsnip: thaaanks your a 3/4 god :)
<sjm> eazyigz, try in #ubuntu+1  for version 11
<phox_> I just installed the latest version of ubuntu running alongside with windows 7. Now the fans are running at full speed for some reasons. Lm-sensors doesnt seem to work. Any1 got a solution?
<eazyigz> sjm: this problem is related to 10.10 also
<Ketreva> Hello.
<Ketreva> I need some help with WINE if anyone is up to it.
<ActionParsnip> Ketreva: ask away
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I am planning to write a Python app that will make a cal to a Linux command that is not generally installed by default. I intend to provide an already packaged *.deb version of this additional command, but it has a dependancy (libc6). How can I check if libc6 is generally installed on most Ubuntu systems?
<Gizmo_the_Great> So that I don't also have to provide that
<ActionParsnip> mehwork: they are the same, you can use either
<azkrath> Good evening, im trying to download a version of open office for my new ubuntu 10 and theres a rpm package and a deb package. wich one do i get and how do i install it? ty very much
<Yancho> hi. i switched on again my ubuntu and now i am gettng error:hd0,msdos1 out of disk. and grub rescue> any idea what i can do please? i just have 1 500gb disk in sata there
<ActionParsnip> azkrath: you want the deb one
<Ketreva> ActionParsnip: I am using ubuntu 10.04 and trying to install a program. however I get an error informing me the that the file is not executable, though it is.
<ApolloXVI> my bootsplash is a mess and I don't know how fix that.
<nothingspecial> pinkpanther: Don`t log on as root. Bad idea. Use sudo instead.
<jkg> Gizmo_the_Great: the libc6 package has "Priority: required", I think you can safely assume if they've got a usable system they've got libc6 :-)
<Gizmo_the_Great> Ketreva: try ./executableName
<ActionParsnip> ApolloXVI: use this guide until the embedded video: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<azkrath> im getting a deb.tar.gz package, do i need to extract it before running it?
<ActionParsnip> Ketreva: try:   wine /path/to/filename.exe
<Gizmo_the_Great> jkg: cool, thanks. How did you find that out?
<jkg> apt-cache show libc6
<ActionParsnip> azkrath: yes:   tar zxvf filename
<Ketreva> ActionParsnip: in the terminal?
<dexi> Hey guys, my task bar is missing... I mean the bar is there, but it doesnt show any of my windows, its just blank... ???
<ApolloXVI> manythanks Action
<KM0201> lol
<azkrath> ty actionparsnip =)
<ActionParsnip> Ketreva: yes
<Ketreva> ActionParsnip: ty. I'll try that.
<silentstorm> is there anyone who knows about usplash?
<madjr> @dexi try to add it back
<share> hello
<KM0201> silentstorm: only know that i could care less if it works or not.. :)
<shal3r_> How to find package by filename? For example, if i want to find which package owns /usr/bin/install-info
<ActionParsnip> shal3r:   dpkg -S filename
<azkrath> ok done unpackaging, should i run an installer from the new files now?
<Gizmo_the_Great> jkg: excellent. You leanr something new everyday. Didn't know that apt feature existed!
<silentstorm> KM0201 thanks
<ActionParsnip> shal3r:  dpkg -S /usr/bin/install-info
<dexi> madjr, i don't find anything in "add to panel" for it. Window list just shoes some small lines... I accidentally clicked "New Panel" and now I have a panel-sized empty space on the side of my window, right clicked goes to desktop... it created the space for a panel, but not the panel... AUGH
<liminal> I'm having problems with xorg.. whenever I attach a 2nd monitor it decides to apply new resolution settings to the 1st screen
<shal3r_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<oxyrosis> help me please, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and the sound worked with the live cd, but with my new install no sound. what can i do?
<liminal> unfortunately the 2nd screen is alot bigger so it means i can't see anything on the first
<ActionParsnip> !sound | oxyrosis
<ubottu> oxyrosis: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KM0201> oxyrosis: are you sure it's not muted?
<Chilaquiles> What's the best Office suite for linux that is not OpenOffice, that looks like Office
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: that's not open office?...lol
<oxyrosis> im sure its ot muted, and its 10.10, my mistake
<azkrath> Got 3 folders and a green update file,
<KM0201> oxyrosis: well, how does lspci identify your sound device.. that would be a place to start
<madjr> dexi, you can move the applets around. The window list needs space. also you can add the window selector if you dont have too much space
<oxyrosis> KM0201, how do i do that?
<Chilaquiles> whats funny KM0201 ?
<sburwood1> Could someone tell me the best program to make a photo CD that can be read on a DVD player (not just one in a computer, but more importantly one that is connected to a television)
<azkrath> got 3 folders, and one file called update, one of the folders is called debs, should there be an installer inside? or should i run some command to install my open office?
<KM0201> oxyrosis: open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter(thats a lowercase L)... look through the output, and find your sound device, don't paste your whole lspci here.
<xangua> Chilaquiles: libre office, kofficem lotus office, softmaker office
<xangua> koffice*
<Chilaquiles> OpenOffice sucks, it crashed several times
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: OO has been absolutely flawless for me on several systems.
<sburwood1> In K3B and in Brasero, I found Audio, Video and data projects, but not a photo project
<oxyrosis> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<oxyrosis> that?
<KM0201> oxyrosis: yeah.. hang on.. i've red about a problemw / that device.
<blind> Whats the best file system for an external harddrive I plan to be using a LOT?
<sburwood1> I'll get off the channel once I get the answer or an indication that I need to look in another channel
<Ketreva> thanks, ActionParsnip!
<dead> on ubuntu 10.10 there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf I see /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but inside there there is no SCREEN section...so how do I edit the screen section to change resolution settings?
<nothingspecial> oxyrosis: tell e3ve
<dead> why did you get rid of xorg.conf>!>!
<azkrath> k it should be sudo dkpg -i *.deb on the deb packages if im not mistaken right?
<i0nic> Why does cron run as uid 0 even though it is under a users crontab?
<dead> I created a file in there to make a screen with the correct resolutions I want and its doesn't work so wtf
<dead> where is the documentaiton for this ?!
<madjr> @sburwood1, there is an app let me check if i can find it
<KM0201> oxyrosis: open a terminal and type     alsamixer   hit enter... and see if any of those are muted
<oxyrosis> e3ve?
<nothingspecial> oxyrosis: blah - that was a keboard hit - means nothing
<sburwood1> madjr: thx
<iflema> azkrath: is the current version not high enough?
<azkrath> ive downloaded the latest one from the site
<ActionParsnip> i0nic: if you use: sudo crontab -e    it WILL, if you use: crontab -e   or   gnome-schedule  without gksudo, it will run as user
<xangua> the latest of what azkrath¿
<sburwood1> madjr: and is it free - open source?
<oxyrosis> KM0201, no only mic was muted i just raised them up
<KM0201> ok
<iflema> azkrath: dpkg -i * will sort the dependencies automatically... provided their all there.....
<dead> hello?
<dead> should be an easy questio
<oxyrosis> KM0201, no dice
<sburwood1> hello, dead
<KM0201> oxyrosis: i've solved the problem w/ that device before, but it was a long time ago, and i'm trying to remember what the issue was
<dead> how do I edit the damn xorg.conf?
<dead> as there isnt' one anymore on ubuntu 10.10 f*cking genius
<xangua> !language | dead
<ubottu> dead: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<dead> i'd be happy to do that if you could answer a SIMPLE question
<azkrath> oh i see, ty iflema
<dead> if not ill just go debug it myself then
<sburwood1> dead, who knows what the genius is doing ? loll
<DrDuck> Is there a way to change the name of my SSID and create a password through ubuntu. The linksys easylink advisor application wont install on this system since it's linux.
<KM0201> oxyrosis: just curious, what kind of laptop do you have?
<Guest80259> hi
<sburwood1> Hi, Guest80259
<azkrath> so for myself that doesnt have open office installed yet, with the tar.gz extracted, should i run a command to install all the deb packages inside?
<oxyrosis> it was strange that the live CD worked no problem
<sjm> DrDuck, usually through the web admin page
<KM0201> oxyrosis: what kind of laptop is it?
<DrDuck> sjm: Would you mind directing me to that?
<brontoeee> azkrath, use ubuntu software center, forget tar.gz
<sjm> Chilaquiles, were you talking about something like LibreOffice?
<oxyrosis> KM0201, this is a desktop. i just installed a new motherboard/cpu/ram
<oxyrosis> merry xmas to me
<KM0201> i see
<Chilaquiles> ?
<Chilaquiles> sjm, I was talking about openOffice
<sjm> DrDuck, the web admin page of your router itself.  In a browser go to http://<ip of your routere>
<Chilaquiles> sjm, I was saying that Openoffice just sucks
<azkrath> got it brontoeee, tnks a lot
<sburwood1> oxyrosis: thx, and merry christmas to me, too
<Chilaquiles> sjm, 3 times I just tried to delete rows in a table and OpenOffice close itself
<KM0201> oxyrosis: what version of ubuntu are you using again?
<DrDuck> sjm: I'm sorry, but I don't know the ip of my router. How would I go about finding that out?
<sjm> Chilaquiles, for a spreadsheet you can try Gnumeric
<oxyrosis> 10.10
<sjm> DrDuck, is it a new one you are installing?
<cryptmod99> Hey guys, its nearly Xmas and I need some snow for my Marverick, how to get hold of compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<anythingj> How can I tell if my ubuntu is i386 or x86_64?
<lilphil> anythingj, uname -a
<KM0201> oxyrosis: type this w/o quotes... "/join #km0201"  i think i found the answer, but it's fairly detailed....
<sjm> DrDuck, plug your computer into one of the LAN ports and it should give you an IP on it's own network.  It would usually be something like 192.168.0.1
<anythingj> lilphil: Cool... does "i686" mean that it is x86_64?
<xangua> anythingj: no
<crimsun> anythingj: no, it isn't.
<lilphil> anythingj, no, x86
<sburwood1> aside from madjr, who else can tell me a program to make a photo CD?
<cryptmod99> no helpers?
<xangua> cyphase: using maverick¿
<xangua> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<ubottu> Package compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported does not exist in maverick
<noobie25> dualscreen problem no one has been able to solve the last two days:  "Top-Down extended works perfectly"  "Left-Right extended  (half of right screen is scrambled and anytime you move over it...it acts like the buffer is not flushed on each refresh).
<anythingj> "Linux Tower 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:18:49 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"... so does this mean I have i386 or x64_64?
<lilphil> sburwood1, probably not so helpful, but you could use kino to create a video DVD from pictures if youre looking for a slideshow effect
<cyphase> xangua, did you actually mean me?
<xangua> cryptmod99: yes, sorry
<cyphase> no problem :)
<xangua> upps, confused o_O
<tq> anythingj, to check if your processor is x86_64 capable you need to do 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and look for lm in the flags section, the kernel you are currently running is x86
<dead> how do I change resolution on ubuntu 10.10
<sburwood1> thx, lilphil, but I'm transferring some pics from a camera to a CD
<iflema> cryptmod99: if ya try kubuntu for the holidays theres snow in the builtin kde4 3d effects =)
<anythingj> lilphil: and by x86, you mean i386 and 32-bit?
<madjr> @sburwood1, yes is free and open, there are a few but i seen one that is very good still searching
<dead> by editing /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<dead> ?
<lilphil> anythingj, er yeah sorry that could have been more clear :)
<cryptmod99> Since I can get the answer 4 my ?, I have another question, what do i need to install inorder to watch a blueray Disk?
<sburwood1> madjr: thx ... I'll be patient
<anythingj> tq: I have a E8400, which I recently learned is a 64-bit processor, but I'm thinking I might have installed ubunt 32-bit and wanted to check... and if I am, is it easy to change?
<anythingj> tq: I do have "lm" in the flags
<tq> anythingj: to run the 64 bit version you really need to reinstall everything using the 64 bit version
<sburwood1> madjr: brb
<sburwood1> I need to do something for 30 secs
<madjr> @sburwood1, i think is called videoporama
<anythingj> tq: Before I start that process, is there a way to double check that I was indeed correct that my E8400 processor supports 64-bit?
<madjr> ok
<itaylor57> Gnea: welcome back
<tq> anythingj: yes, the e8400 data sheet says it is 64bit - its a core 2 duo
<sburwood1> madjr: I'm back
<slide> Can anyone help me figure out what SATA card to get? I found this Silicon Image SATALink 4-Port SATA PCI Controller Card for $14, and was wondering if its supported or not
<Jordan_U> Yancho: That's caused by a BIOS bug, your BIOS can't read past a certain limit into large disks. To work around the bug you can create a small /boot partition near the beginning of the drive, or if it's an IDE drive you can also use grub2's native PATA drivers to bypass the BIOS.
<tq> anythingj: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
<sburwood1> did you miss me?
<anythingj> tq: Thanks!
<crucialhoax> I created a live usb and when it boots it stops as soon as it shows the 'Debian`date` Peter et all' screen is this a bug?
<anythingj> lilphil: Thanks!
<Xintruder_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiVXfhLNjoA
<cryptmod99> I have asked my first  2 questions  on this channel and I can't seem get a correct answer, arent u guys Ubuntu heads or I wasing my time
<Yancho> Jordan_U, this was working before .. just restarted now
<madjr> @sburwood1, ok its imagination and videoporama
<madjr> lol
<xangua> !attitude | cryptmod99
<ubottu> cryptmod99: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sburwood1> madjr: and it's in the software center?
<sburwood1> madjr: thanks for your help
<madjr> @sburwood1, yep
<Jordan_U> Yancho: What has happened is that grubs files were being stored before the limit of your BIOS before.
<madjr> @sburwood1, np
<Gnea> itaylor57: hola
<Jordan_U> Yancho: Now they're past that limit and can't be read.
<itaylor57> Gnea: I got the java netbeans guy sorted out the other day
<sburwood1> madjr: and it works in Europe?
<Gnea> itaylor57: excellent! was it a dual install or something?
<madjr> @sburwood1, not sure i hope so! u can file bugs if it doesnt
<itaylor57> Gnea: you can have both openjdk and sunjdk, you just need to tell /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/javac which one to use
<qdb>  would you suggest me some linux dvd that includes videocard drivers, languages, codecs
<Yancho> Jordan_U, can you please guid me how to do that /boot thing then? im such a newbie :S
<sburwood1> madjr: If only I knew how to file bugs ... lolll
<sburwood1> I'm gonna try these things out
<sburwood1> madjr: and again thx (even if np)
<Gnea> itaylor57: yup
<xangua> qdb: the ubuntu dvd¿
<grim__> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 on a Intel C2D machine with 3.2GB of RAM when I use "top" I can see that about 2.6 GB of RAM are in use and I guess that couldn't be normal
<Jordan_U> Yancho: Sure. First off, do you know if the drive is SATA or IDE?
<Yancho> Jordan_U, yeah .. no raid
<madjr> @sburwood1, very easy, usually at the programs website or https://bugs.launchpad.net
<cryptmod99> OkropNick, I'll asking again this time with zero Aptitude, I need compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported and Blueray apt for Marverick.
<itaylor57> Gnea: apt_xxsomething -configure java and javac
<qdb> xangua, as i know it does not include nvidia and ati drivers
<Yancho> Jordan_U, its a 500gb sata 2 on a sata raid card .. i did fsck on all the partitions and they are fine
<grim__> how can I find out which process is using that much RAM ?
<itaylor57> grim__: top works
<Gnea> itaylor57: good to know
<grim__> itaylor57, that was a question?
<Jordan_U> Yancho: Are you familiar with using gparted?
<qdb>  would you suggest me some linux dvd that includes videocard drivers, languages, codecs  -  like mandriva pro
<Chilaquiles> Why the time that I have displayed changes even though I changed so it can show the right time?
<Yancho> Jordan_U, yeah .. btw from the recovery console i managed to fsck all the partitions and mounted /dev/sda1 into /media/root
<grim__> itaylor57, the Xorg process is on top :D of the list
<itaylor57> grim__: type top from a terminal
<dead> Ia m sorry
<itaylor57> Gnea: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dead> but why am I being ignored?
<grim__> with a %MEM value of 3.6
<dead> I have a simple question man
<oxyrosis> help me please, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and the sound worked with the live cd, but with my new install no sound. what can i do? on a side not my S/PDIF is set to 00 but wont go up
<dead> how do I change the resolution in xorg.conf now that ubuntu 10.10 has decided to modularize it and split into a conf.d directory?
<noobie25> does anyone know if i have trouble with ubuntu dual screen...if i'll have any luck with kubuntu???
<dead> is this too difficult for you guys to answer seriously?
<tq> grim__: run top then press '>' to shift the sort column to the right which should be %mem
<grim__> noobie25, which graphics card do you use?
<noobie25> ati
<grim__> noobie25, for me it was a bit tricky, but in general it works
<tq> noobie25: is it an ati radeon?
<noobie25> yes
<i0nic> hmm
<noobie25> 9600 [rv350]
<grim__> tq, itaylor57 Xorg is on top with a value of 3.6
<madjr> @dead, i think i saw a thread in the forums, have you search there?
<itaylor57> grim__: are you using compiz?
<dead> i searched on google yes
<dead> nothing useful came up
<grim__> yep
<dead> saw some forum posts that had no responses
<grim__> itaylor57, yes
<dead> to teh question
<qdb> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=bee )
<dead> heh
<FloodBot3> dead: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noobie25> grim__:  ati radeon 9600 [rv350]
<tq> noobie25:  you could try editing /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf and changing the 0 to a 1 and rebooting
<itaylor57> grim__: that will use more memory/cpu
<noobie25> tq:  what does this do?
<dead> normally freenode is awesome for getting answers
<dead> but you guys suck, sorry to say
<dead> fuck ubuntu and fuck all of you
<FloodBot3> dead: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dead> good day
<tq> noobie25: it turns off kernel mode setting which i've had problems with using dual screen on an ati radeon card
<twinshock> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<twinshock> hey any one how 2 play flv files in ubuntu
<monkeybox> twinshock, VLC
<twinshock> sry vlc xine and mplayer does not support
<twinshock> monkeybox
<grim__> itaylor57, even if I kill the compizprocesses the memory usage is still at 2.6 GB
<monkeybox> twinshock, sorry read f4v for some reason on your post
<grim__> itaylor57, 2.5 GB
<twinshock> even ffmpeg is also not converting flv to avi , it quits after displaying some sort of errot
<twinshock> even ffmpeg is also not converting flv to avi , it quits after displaying some sort of error
<liminal> hi
<liminal> im back after my reboot
<grim__> hello
<monkeybox> twinshock, did you install the additional codecs for FFmpeg
<twinshock> well i dint know about the codecs for ffmpeg monkeybox
<grim__> itaylor57, any other suggestions on how to decrease memory usage on my system ?
<twinshock> how could i get them monkeybox
<liminal> Im having a problem with dual monitor support in ubuntu - whenever I plug in the 2nd monitor the configuration settings saved for it are automaticly applied to my primary monitor
<monkeybox> let me search my bookmarks twinshock ....I had to do it a little back
<liminal> meaning I can't use it, how do I stop ubuntu from applying these resolution settings to my primary monitor?
<twinshock> monkeybox :) k , thanks
<datta>  an application wants access to my keyring every time i boot the computer, does anyone know this error? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-keyring/+bug/246185
<grim__> liminal, fyi I'm using a proprietary graphics card driver and let it do the magic
<ParkerH> Hi, could someone help me with something involving broadcom drivers on a mac mini?
<itaylor57> grim__: how much memory do you have? which unbunu version
<noobie25> grim__:  sorry i got disconnected ...  i dont have a radeon-kms.conf file...
<liminal> grim me too, its causing the magic havok
<noobie25> tq:  sorry i got disconnected ...  i dont have a radeon-kms.conf file...
<grim__> itaylor57, a total of 3.2GB of RAM and I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<grim__> liminal, that's strange
<noobie25> grim__:  sorry, i got disconnected.... what initial problems were you having with you ati card?
<tq> noobie25: okay, you could also try booting the kernel with the nomodeset parameter
<monkeybox> twinshock, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9868359&postcount=1289
<tq> noobie25: are you using grub?
<noobie25> tq:   i tried the nomodeset  ... and it killed my system.   had to use grub startup to remove it.
<grim__> tq, you mean adding this option to the grub.cong ?
<monkeybox> I was having trouble playing f4v files and uninstalling and updating fixed the problem for me
<monkeybox> mplayer and vlc should do the trick though
<twinshock> monkeybox, k
<datta> does anyone have the problem with the keyring
<ParkerH> So I installed the broadcom 43 driver via restricted drivers, but I have no option to connect to wireless networks
<ParkerH> Does anyone have the solution?
<Guest74704> yo- Im having issues getting an 8GB ipod touch working with 10.10. I can see the ipod in rhythmbox, put stuff on the ipod seemingly fine, but then the ipod itself doesnt have the song
<histo> ParkerH: try the sta driver
<Guest74704> does anyone else have it working
<histo> Guest484751: is it a 3g ipod?
<Zsolt> hi there:I deleted apache2 config files,is it possible to reinstall apache2 with the config files?
<ParkerH> histo: where do I get it?
<histo> Guest484751: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<noobie25> tq:  yes using grub .... i tried the nomodeset  from someone elses suggestion.
<GSF1200> what do you mean by 3g ipod histo? Its 8 GB.. im sorry, but how do I tell?
<ParkerH> histo: on restricted drivers the sta driver does not show up
<histo> ParkerH: from the restricted drivers manager. What type of broadcom card do you have?  and make sure if there is a switch to enable/disable wireless that it's enabled
<noobie25> grim__:   do you think you can help me with the ati driver?  i really like ubuntu's look and would like to continue using it.
<histo> GSF1200: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<ParkerH> I'm on a late 2009 mac mini so I believe it's the broadcom 43 driver
<tq> noobie25: ah, whats the exact problem - when _not_ using nomodeset - is it screen corruption?
<noobie25> grim__:  do you know if using kubuntu, i'll have better luck?
<madjr> @liminal, i think you should boot with your 2nd monitor already plug in and turned on
<ParkerH> histo: there is no switch to enable or disable wireless. :/
<histo> ParkerH: well there are different 43xx
<tripelb> update of 10/04 > cant print. got HP driver, installed, cant print. driver is there on the panel. Prints out "unabel to open the initial device, quitting.". Used to work flawlessly.
<grim__> noobie25, I'm running a ATI Radeon HD4750 and and 2 Monitors with different resolutions, I tried to configure dual monitor mode with the open ati driver but had no luck, so I changed to the proprietary driver from ATI and solved all problems, had some trouble to install but in the end everything was fine
<Zsolt> are there any commands to reinstall programs with config files?
<histo> ParkerH: lspci | grep Network
<itaylor57> GSF1200: if you are running OS 4.1 or greater than you are mostly SOL
<monkeybox> Zsolt, should be able to use the --purge option with apt-get and uninstall apache2 then reinstall it
<ben_k> hello
<noobie25> tq:   screen corruption only on "half of the extended screen.... its like that portion of the screen doesn't refresh or something....buffer doesn't flush"
<liminal> madjr no difference
<ParkerH> histo: is there an email or gtalk I could contact you at? I'm dual booting and am on my os x partition right now. So I'll have to reboot first
<Zsolt> thank you
<grim__> noobie25, I think it makes no difference using kubuntu
<liminal> same problem, take it out screen goes right but it back screen goes wrong
<histo> ParkerH: No that's alright le tme look something up first
<noobie25> grim__:   i've been having trouble trying to proprietary ati install.... none of them lets me run.   how did you get it installed?"
<noobie25> grim__:  thanks...
<GSF1200> itaylor57, that really sucks. Im assuming itunes has updated this ipod beyond 4.1, eh?
<ParkerH> histo: actually I think I already ran those. Here's my forum post with that posted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1644990
<noobie25> grim__:   i'm going to try one last time with any of tq's suggestion to get the proprietary software installed....and then try another distro.
<grim__> noobie25, hm.. don't really know anymore, but the forums helped out
<tripelb> Must I go back into windows to print?  This is pretty basic to having a usable system. (2.worked fine.2.os update3.fail4.downloaded and reinstalled HP driver stuff5.reboot, see new icon on panel and still fail. 7 prints out"unable to open the initial device, quitting")  please help me print. 10.04
<noobie25> grim__:   which forum?
<grim__> noobie25, naaah that's not a distribution issue
<ubuntu-usr> it is possible to make voice call in psi using google talk?
<danielvilhas> How can I install Ruby, RubyGems and Ruby on Rails on ubuntu?
<tripelb> oh and i removed the printer and reinstalled it too.
<itaylor57> tripelb: What HP printer?
<grim__> noobie25, ubuntu forums I guess, but there are a lot of other sites dealing with that problem
<tripelb> 5440 jet HP itaylor57
<noobie25> grim__:  is it the same problem i am having....where half the extended screen gets scrambled?
<xangua> GSF1200: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0kHr49_g4M8/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<histo> ParkerH: yeah you definately need the broadcom sta driver not the b43
<madjr> @liminal, hmm i think you should file a bug report
<danielvilhas> can anyone help me?
<grim__> noobie25, as I said I can't really remember, I'm running this configuration now for quite some time and never touched the configs again :D
<Emerling> question:??  yours know the Evolution channel?
<noobie25> grim__:  thank you ...i'll look for that posting
<grim__> noobie25, good luck
<itaylor57> tripelb: I have an hp all in one so connecting it is different
<Texas> anyone use clam???
<monkeybox> daniel_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<grim__> alrighty I'm off then, night
<madjr> @tripelb, you upgraded from what version of ubuntu?
<monkeybox> danielvilhas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails | you can use the sudo apt-get XXXXX to install all of those packages
<thenumber28> would someone be willing to troubleshoot me? I'm having some issues installing ubuntu (first timer)
<noobie25> how do i create an xorg file?
<monkeybox> thenumber28, What issues are you having
<oxyrosis> help me please, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and the sound worked with the live cd, but with my new install no sound. what can i do? on a side not my S/PDIF is set to 00 but wont go up. on the pulse audio manager i see that sound is being processed, with moving bars on the left and right channels
<itaylor57> tripelb: Did you use something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<thenumber28> well, I'm in the process of installing and it appears to be done writing to my harddrive
<thenumber28> all it says now is "waiting for you", but does not allow me to forward
<forteller> Hi all! I recently f-d up my PC, so I had to take backups of all my files while running Ubuntu from the Live CD and do a clean install. Now I want to move my backups back, but I'm getting error messages about file permissions. Could someone please tell me what permissions normal files and folders should have, and what command I should use to change them all back to that permission?
<twinshock> monkeybox, i dint get following two codecs libopencore-amrnb-dev libopencore-amrwb-dev ,is it create some sort of problem 2 me
<thenumber28> I'm just stuck at the "who are you?" page
<monkeybox> thenumber28, what version are you trying to install? and on what type of hardware?
<danielvilhas> Monkeybox, thanks
<twinshock> monkeybox, i dint get following two codecs libopencore-amrnb-dev libopencore-amrwb-dev ,is it going 2 create some sort of problem 2 me
<danielvilhas> I'll try.
<roy_1> hi! my sda has a bad sector which is giving me a very tough time. is it possible to check individual partitions (and not the entire drive) for bad sectors?
<thenumber28> it's the most recent version, I downloaded it a few hours ago
<thenumber28> the PC is custom built
<roy_1> i'm on ubuntu 10.10
<DrManhattan> youd be better off savingyourself the trouble and getting a new hard drive
<thiebaude> thenumber28, clean install or dual boot?
<twinshock> roy_1 use fsck.extx /dev/sdax
<thenumber28> clean install
<thiebaude> ok
<monkeybox> twinshock, you can undo the work you did by the code at the bottom of the page
<tripelb> madjr, I didnt upgrade (sorry wrong word) I just do the suggested UPDATES. (someone in here told me the update might have munched my driver. Thus I went to the HP site and "did what they told me to do" download (itaylor57 who has gone - so no i didnt do the all in one)
<thenumber28> if it makes any difference, I'm actually running ubuntu right now from the disc
<tripelb> roy_1, getting a new hard drive is a good thing. I did it and I'm clam-happy
<madjr> @forteller, run sudo nautilus in root mode, then you will be able to change the permissions back to the user you want
<thenumber28> and attempting to install simultaneously
<twinshock> so is there any other way 2 play these files
<roy_1> twinshock, the area with the bs is now mostly unallocated. i'm creating small partitions to see which one is bad. my plan is to then create my usable partitions, and delete the culprit. what ext should i use for these (temp) partitions?
<monkeybox> thenumber28, did the computer reboot before install started?
<thenumber28> no?
<thenumber28> it did this before I ran ubuntu off the disc, too
<twinshock> well i dint face any problem playing flv videos in rhel5 monkeybox , is there any other way
<thenumber28> it just gets stuck at the "who are you?" step of installation saying it's waiting on me, but does not allow me to forward
<bastidrazor> thenumber28: use an all lowercase username
<DrManhattan> thenumber28, test your memory.
<twinshock> roy_1 whatever partition u r going to create it must having a filesystem , u have 2 mention that filesystem only
<thenumber28> hahaha
<thenumber28> the all lowercase worked
<thenumber28> what the hell?
<DrManhattan> nice
<itaylor57> DrManhattan: good catch
<thenumber28> brilliant =P
<thenumber28> thanks a lot
<bastidrazor> thenumber28: you're welcome
<madjr> the lowercase thing should be filed as a papercut..
<itaylor57> bastidrazor: Good catch
<thenumber28> I was just using my avatar "28", too
<cf0531> hey i have a question, does anyone know of a program that can convert .ogv video files to like flash or .mov or .avi, anything that my windoze using friends might be more apt to be able to view
<cjdevlin> twinshock: vlc will play flv files
<monkeybox> twinshock, not sure.  Vlc should play those files for you
<monkeybox> I can play them on my machine
<goltoof_> cf0531:  ffmpeg
<roy_1> so, suppose i want to check sda1 (ntfs). what command to use?
<cjdevlin> cj0531: tell them to just download vlc player and they can see them
<kcorcoran> I downloaded/compiled/install an application.  what is the best practice for uninstalling an application via command line?
<goltoof_> cf0531:  never worked with ogv, so not so sure
<cf0531> vlc plays .ogv?
<xangua> cf0531: or just tell your friends to use VLC
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: did you do configure/make/make install?
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin
<ParkerH> That fixed my problem with the wireless!
<kcorcoran> oops, yes
<cjdevlin> cf0531: yes
<bastidrazor> kcorcoran: delete the source files.. future reference use checkinstall instead of make install ..
<sjm> kcorcoran, usually if you compiled and installed it with make install there is also a make uninstall
<cf0531> ok thanks guys
<ParkerH> I forgot who was helping me with it...sory
<bastidrazor> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<twinshock> cjdevlin,monkeybox i tried but i doesnt
<goltoof_> cf0531:  vlc plays just about every format, and if it doesn't theres usually a codec to make it work
<twinshock> cjdevlin,monkeybox i tried but it doesnt
<cjdevlin> go into the source directory and do 'make uninstall'
<Jordan_U> cjdevlin: "sudo make uninstall" in the build directory.
<kcorcoran> cool, let me go check
<tripelb> i AM LOOking at the document print window and the file to be printed says Stopped. how can I restart it? Printer printed "unable to open the initial device, quitting" HP 10.04 -- used to work fine.
<twinshock> vlc is playing other sort of files except flv monkeybox,cjdevlin
<cjdevlin> twinshock: where did you get the file? have you tried other flv files?
<Guest87188> hey guys, i'm trying to make cat video0 > test.raw from my webcam, and i got this message: cat: video0: Invalid argument
<Guest87188> anyidea?
<Guest87188> thx
<twinshock> cjdevlin i downloaded those videos from utube
<jimcooncat> what is the name of the default screen magnifier app?
<xangua> jimcooncat: orca¿
<madjr> @tripelb, for this it may be best to post on the forums, i think you got a bad update , so they need to make some tests and post it there
<jimcooncat> xangua, ok, I thought it might be, but when I started it it was asking about sound
<cjdevlin> twinshock: can you post a link to the file?
<twinshock> cjdevlin, vlc prompts unsupported video codecs , may be i am not having the codecs needed to play these files
<twinshock> cjdevlin, actually i downloaded them before so m not having those links :(
<twinshock> cjdevlin , do u know the proper video codecs for flv, well i dint face ny problem in playing these videos in rhel5
<cjdevlin> do you have ffmpeg installed?
<cjdevlin> twinshock: do you have ffmpeg installed*?
<kcorcoran> okay, uninstalled, re-installed...getting an erro when launching that i have not seen before - execv: Permission denied ??
<dfdfsdf> hi, i did xhost local:root , but it's not saved after reboot, how can i solve that?
<monkeybox> twinshock, try flv files from a different source and see if you have the same issue
<twinshock> cjdevlin,yes i had before ,but the same issue then as well
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: if you sudo'd some stuff the owner  will be root. you may just have to change the owner. to see who owns the file: ls -al filename
<cjdevlin> twinshock: dpkg -l | grep vlc and put the output to pastebin
<vallhalla> hey all
 * ^Phantom2^ frantically searches for a blank cd
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  i appreciate the help.  can you look at the output and help me to understand? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544228/
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  i am sure i caused the issue.  i had fgrun working and uninstalled/installed...it doesn't work now for some reason
<goltoof_> ^Phantom2^:  don't get the need for cd's anymore, now that you can make a bootable usb image out of anything
<^Phantom2^> my laptop is a bit older
<^Phantom2^> and won't boot from the usb
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: the first letters are the permissions for different thing r - read, w - write, x - execute. it looks like you are the owner however. have you ran the program as sudo?
<goltoof_> ^Phantom2^:  i don't get the need for it, except that :)
<^Phantom2^> XD
<goltoof_> ^Phantom2^:  you change the bootloader to usb?
<^Phantom2^> And my car is older too...
<^Phantom2^> goltoof_, that option isn't in the BIOS, looked all over.
<goltoof_> ^Phantom2^:  mine to, i still ride with pride
<kcorcoran> let me retry
<^Phantom2^> i still burn CDs for the car, heh
<glitchd> help me get my mic to work?
<^Phantom2^> but I will stop being so offtopic
<^Phantom2^> didn't there used to be an offtopic channel?
<twinshock> cjdevlin,        ii  vlc                                        1.0.4-bt1                                                  VLC media player is a highly portable multimedia player supporting most audio and video formats (H.264, Ogg, DivX, MKV, TS, MPEG-2,
<goltoof_> ^Phantom2^: I keep my eyes peeled for a tape deck so i can use the tape adapter which i have like a million of
<goltoof_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goltoof_> that was for me :P
<glitchd> can someone help me figure out why my mic isnt working?
<^Phantom2^> my car doesn't have a tape deck D:
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  closed the terminal window and opened a new terminal; tried again, same result.
<^Phantom2^> but my uncle will help me install a 3.5mm headphone plug when I find and adapter
<goltoof_> glitchd:  not working at all?
<^Phantom2^> he's my mechanic
<cf0531> ok bye guys ffmpeg did exactly what i needed it to do. thank you
<kcorcoran> not quite sure what i am doing wrong?
<glitchd> goltoof_, the mic works in windows, but now it wont work in ubuntu
<helpisneeded> Hi, I reset my password, and now ubuntu wont load, saying something like "ICE Authority" and later another message says something about Nautilus cannot do this or that... :(
<cjdevlin> twinshock: if you had it installed that command should look like this: http://pastebin.com/QbTF9eyt
<goltoof_> helpisneeded:  you know, i was once in the exact same spot you're in now.. sorry i don't remember why :(
<helpisneeded> goltoof_ lol np ;)
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: what is the error message you are getting?
<glitchd> goltoof_, any ideas?
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  the application will launch, however in a window it diplays "execv: permission denied"  and the program never loads to actually run
<goltoof_> glitchd:  :(
<glitchd> goltoof_, what does that mean?
<Benkinooby> hi, i was watching a movie with vlc and suddly was looged out. dmesg tells me [21329.209335] vlc[8664]: segfault at 9f43b6d8 ip 00219118 sp b7079e30 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[1ea000+153000] also sometimes it happes, that vlc renders my laptop unresponsive and my hdd-led is on. where should i report that?
<glitchd> goltoof_, is that  a no?
<goltoof_> glitchd:  no... i mean yes.. it's a no
<Nubulis> just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 installed kde but don't have the option to boot kde at login, any suggestions
<xangua> how did you install kde Nubulis'¿
<MalikelRo7El7azi> excuse me, can someone tell me how to fix the splash screen problem on Ubuntu 10.10
<MalikelRo7El7azi> ?
<Nubulis> Phantom: through terminal, sudo
<^Phantom2^> Sorry for all the nick changes, I'm linking my nicks.
<Nubulis> sorry,,,, Xangua:
<Nubulis> reading two lines at once
<xangua> Nubulis: sudo what¿
#ubuntu 2010-12-16
<Nubulis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: that sounds like a process error. type: ps ux and see if there is already an instance running
<Nubulis> xangua: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kcorcoran> am i looking for the word 'fgrun' in this output?
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: am i looking for the word 'fgrun' in this output?
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: yes. also look for any fgrun install directories (i don't know what they are)
<glitchd> can anyone give me steps to figure out why my mic isnt working in ubuntu 10.04??
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  i don't see any, the word or directories.  i think you're correct though..when i originally installed this i used synaptic and it installed it somewhere else.  but, for some reason it is not listed in synaptic for me to uninstall.
<goltoof_> glitchd:  check this oiut if you haven't already  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<goltoof_> glitchd:   it discusses mic troubleshooting towards the end
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: you installed from source most recently, correct?
<twinshock> cjdevlin, does i hve to upgrade the package vlc
<kcorcoran> yes
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  yes.
<cjdevlin> twinshock: if there is an upgrade. yes. from what i can tell, you don't have it installed at all. sudo apt-get install vlc
<goltoof_> glitchd:  that's all i got, i'm off.. good luck
<lobito> when I decrypt a file with seahorse, it prompts for password only once, then I try it again and it doesnt prompt, the password is cached, how can I do to set the timeout to 0 ?? please help
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: are you trying to run from command line or gui?
<glitchd> goltoof_, thx
<twinshock> cjdevlin, i use vlc 2 play other media files but yes there exist few upgrades for vlc package
<kcorcoran> i have tried both...if i browse to the ~/home/fgfs/fgrun/bin/ and double click the fgrun application or via terminal, i get the same results
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: i have tried both...if i browse to the ~/home/fgfs/fgrun/bin/ and double click the fgrun application or via terminal, i get the same results
<cjdevlin> twinshock: then i would recommend upgrading
<twinshock> cjdevlin, well upgrades are upto 256 mb
<lobito> Im using ubuntu 10.10, I want seahorse to set the timeout cache to 0 or something like that so when I decrypt a file I want seahorse to ALWAYS ask me for the password
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: sudo ldconfig
<twinshock> sry cjdevlin, well upgrades are upto 80 mb and 256 extra packages to be installed
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: it prompted for my password; i entered it, then it just returned to and $
<gdbla> is there any way to use the natty repository if i'm on maverick?
<bastidrazor> gdbla: if you want to break things
<twinshock> cjdevlin, thanks for ur support..........
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: that was all it was supposed to do. from your home directory type: /home/fgfs/fgrun/bin/whatever the command is
<nit-wit> gdbla, why do you need to
<gdbla> bastidrazor: i just wanted an easier way to install the latest version of Qt
<cjdevlin> twinshock: sorry couldn't work it out
<celestial> hi everyone i need a little help setting up alsa i have a asus g73jh and i cant get the integrated sub to work or an option for it to show up any help will be appriciated
<lobito> please help with seahorse, I dont want him to cache my passwords when I decrypt files
<bastidrazor> gdbla: probably finding a ppa would be best.
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  no such file or directory?
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: i know thats the path, i am looking at it in the gui
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  i tried again with ~/ instead of typing out /home
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: this time it launched, however same error
<twinshock> cjdevlin,its k ,u helped me a lot,bye..........
<gdbla> bastidrazor: the first result for a ppa  that comes up is a launchpad link, but it still separates out the lower version for maverick and the recent one for natty
<cjdevlin> kcororan: as much as i hate to say it, i'd say try a restart.
<mac> when I start ubuntu it wont go into grun
<mac> grub
<mac> it just says Error 21
<Nubulis> just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 installed kde but don't have the option to boot kde at login, any suggestions
<kcorcoran> cddevlin:  that's the only thing i have yet to try...lol.  will give it a shot
<mac> is it possible to fix grub from a live cd???
<Tyan> yes mac, did it once using grml
<gdbla> i guess i'll just try to install the package from there anywyas
<mac> what do you type
<mac> just grml??
<itaylor57> gdbla: you will have to use the maverick ppa
<Tyan> no... grml was the name of the live-cd distro I used
<cjdevlin> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gdbla> itaylor57: it checks, huh?
<mac> I freakin tried to put open suse on a liveusb but the harddrive ubuntu grub got effetcted
<itaylor57> gdbla: a package is tied to the kernel
<gdbla> itaylor57: ic, thanks
<itaylor57> mac: sudo apt-install grub
<Tyan> I mounted the boot partition from there, don't remember which commands I used then, but the grub FAQ should be able to help you with that
<gdbla> is the alpha of natty too buggy to try?  anyone on it?
<LADmaticCA> anybody got revenge of the titans running on 64bit ubuntu?
<tanath> mac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mac> sudo apt-install grub does not work
<tanath> mac, i think you want part 12.1
<Nubulis> just installed ubuntu 10.10 then proceeded to  install  kde however, I don't have the option to boot kde at login, any suggestions
<Tyan> I have a strange issue with fuse ... it works for root, but even though I made user /dev/fuse has the group 'fuse' and added my user to that group, I get the errormessage: fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied ... any idea what I might be missing?
<mac> nothing is working
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: even after a reboot; same results.  not sure what to try next.
<bhuey> Is there a chkdks for ubuntu ?
<mac> tanath: what is 12.1
<bhuey> chkdsk ?
<tanath> mac, see the menu on the right?
<bhuey> without having to boot into Windows ?
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: let me do some web search right quick
<itaylor57> bhuey: fsck
<mac> tanath the menu where
<bhuey> itaylor57: this is ntfs
<mac> tanath: im not following :)
<tanath> mac, on the right side of the page i linked you
<mac> ohh
<Nubulis> guess not. I'll try elsewhere Have a splendid evening
<mac> tanath, I have a windows installation on the ame hd
<bastidrazor> Nubulis: at the login screen select kde
<mac> tanath: I dont want to delete that
<jaakka> hey, any ideas on how to work around bug 662781 ?
<Nubulis> bastidrazor: I can't because i don't have the option of kde in the popup menu
<aladoinsano> I  have created the following short script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544211/ to autostart with ubuntu, and it does just fine, but i always get prompted to enter my password, can i somehow avoid that?
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin;  i appreciate the assistance.
<oneliner> so migrating from windows7; what should be my check list?
<bastidrazor> Nubulis: how did you install it? kubuntu-desktop?
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: what is the name of the binary?
<tanath> mac, when you run 'sudo update-grub' it should add windows to the menu list
<Nubulis> bastidrazor: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tanath> mac, grub doesn't delete OSes
<mac> tanath: it says command not found
<tanath> mac, you should be following the directions, not randomly running commands
<tanath> mac, i said _when_ you run it :P
<kcorcoran> fgrun?
<Tyan> anyone around who's using fuse?
<mac> well is there any restore feature
<kcorcoran> its a gui front-end for flightgear
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: its a gui front-end for flightgear
<mac> I dont even know why it did this when I tolf it to install to a usb
<mac> it wasn't supposed to effect the hd
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: what is the command that starts it?
<oneliner> am hoping the usb isnt still plugged in
<Nubulis> mac: what exactly is the probs?
<tanath> mac, try this instead. looks like more what you're looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mac> I tried to install opensuse on a usb
<mac> and the hd got effectde
<mac> now it wont boot into grub
<mac> it just says error 21
<mac> at startup
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: i can double click or command line /fgrun
<tanath> hm
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  i got it working!!!
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: chmod +x on fgrun
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: excellent. what got it working?
<Nubulis> mac: can u boot to live cd?
<mac> yes
<mac> im in it now
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin: part of the configuration calls for the path of another application.  i had the path of the application, however not the actual file...i added the file and it worked
<Nubulis> mac: can u open terminal
<mac> Nubulis: yes
<cjdevlin> kcorcoran: excellent: happy flight simmng
<Nubulis> mac: sudo apt-get update
<kcorcoran> cjdevlin:  thanks!!
<mac> on Nubulis it instakked something
<mac> Nubulis: it installed somethign
<tanath> mac, you need to fix your mbr
<skullboy> when i restart all my files are gone
<lorph> after i install a customized kernel, is it safe to delete everything in /usr/src if the only thing in there was the linux sources?
<skullboy> when i restart all my files are gone
<Markussss> Hello!
<Nubulis> mac: sudo apt-get update grub
<Markussss> I'm on a Linux Mint right now
<Markussss> With Compiz enabled
<mac> Nubulis: E: The update command takes no arguments
<Nubulis> Markussss: what's that like?
<Markussss> But I can't find the plugin ADD-helper!
<Pici> Markussss: We do not support Mint here.
<Nubulis> been meaning to try it
<Pici> !mintsupport | Markussss
<ubottu> Markussss: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<skullboy> when i restart all my files are gone
<Markussss> Thanks!
<Nubulis> mac: try    sudo update-grub
<tanath> mac, use the answer on this page: http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-25667-dual-boot-ubuntu-vista-grub-error-21
<skullboy> when i restart all my files are gone
<tanath> mac, might need to install grub first if you haven't already
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, what do you mean?
<mac> Nubulis: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<mac> tanath: yes, thats proabably all
<skullboy> everything but what came with the os is gone
<Goddard> i need to downgrade php to 5.2 anyone know the safest way in ubuntu 10.10
<mac> tanath: because nothing was supposed to be installed on the hd
<myrk> Is ubuntu 11.04 full of bugs? Is it possible to do anything efficiently on it?
<mac> it was installed on the usb
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, what are you running?
<skullboy> ubuntu 10.04
<OerH> skullboy on live-cd or live-usb ?
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, is it the livecd?
<sogepp> my ubuntu won't shutdown or reboot, it stuck on black page, with no error mesaage
<skullboy> no i installed off of a live onto my hdd harddrive
<myrk> Anyone?
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, so what is it you are trying to save?
<UnholyTerror> myrk, what date is it today?
<skullboy> UnholyTerror, apps and files
<Nubulis> mac: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, please give an example...
<oneliner> is there a tracker page for an ubuntu torrent?
<Texas> hello room does anyone use firestarter?
<greezmunkey> 1Year early...
<myrk> @unholyterror, it's 12-15-10, why?
<tanath> mac, (if you still get command not found. run 'sudo apt-get install grub2')
<mac> tanath: if I install grub it wont effect the existing windows right?
<tanath> mac, you're on livedisc, no?
<mac> if I do this
<UnholyTerror> myrk, so it's not 2011 yet then... it' s not ready.
<Nubulis> and if that don't help there's a million forums
<mac> root (hd?,?)
<mac> yes tanath
<tanath> mac, you'd be temporarily installing the program on your livedisc session
<skullboy> UnholyTerror, like when i go to download xchat it is not installed when i reboot i download a picture its not there when i reboot i download a work doc i think you get the idea
<Texas> does anyone use clam or have any knowledge on the clam software???
<myrk> @unholyterror, yes, but I was wondering if anyone had tried it to see if it has many bugs
<tanath> mac, it's when you run it to do things that it can affect the hard drive. but it goes to the MBR so you can choose what OS to boot
<jrib> Texas: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Nubulis> mac: worst case scenario, you have to copy all files from hard disk to something else and start from scratchs
<Nubulis> scratch
<skullboy> UnholyTerror, like when i go to download xchat it is not installed when i reboot i download a picture its not there when i reboot i download a work doc i think you get the idea
<mac> if I install grub, will it show windows after?
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, what errors are you seeing when you tried to install xchat, and how did you install it?
<mac> or will it only show ubutnu
<tanath> mac, that ubuntuforums thread Nubulis linked you is basically a more detailed guide for the answer i linked you to last
<sogepp> my ubuntu won't shutdown or reboot, it stuck on black page, with no error mesaage, what should i do to see the problem
<skullboy> unholyterror, i dont get errors its just not present when i reboot
<mac> ya I know
<mac> ok ill try iy
<Texas> ok...my question is how reliable is it,because i installed avast and when i restarted my pc it locked the pc so i had to reinstall the os
<greezmunkey> sogepp: press Ctrl+Atl+F2, what happens?
<tanath> mac, no. after you USE grub you should be able to choose windows again. use one of the guides you've been linked
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, it's not under Applications->Internet?
<mac> ok tanath
<Nubulis> mac: if bootloader is functioning correctly it will show you every os you have on your primary hard disk and give you the option to boot to the one you choose:::: Hence BOOTLOADER
<mac> tanath: can this all be done on the livecd?
<sogepp> greezmunkey : nothing, just moving on terminal right ???
<tanath> mac, yep
<skullboy> unholyterror, well it is now cause i installed there but if i restart it wont be or any of my work docs
<tanath> mac, the original link i gave you explained things
<lucasreborn> good nite
<greezmunkey> sogepp: yeah, to see if there is another tty available. So it didn't do anything?
<lucasreborn> someone can help me with my ubuntu server?
<tanath> mac, you run 'sudo update-grub' after you've booted into linux to properly update the grub menu
<mac> ok well tanath I just went find /boot/grub/stage1
<sogepp> yep, it's working normal
<Scarra3> Sup
<Texas> thanks anyways
<mac> and it says find: `/boot/grub/stage1': No such file or directory
<greezmunkey> sogepp: Oh, so you have a login prompt?
<sogepp> yep
<Nubulis> tanath: you know anything about kde, and not having the option to boot to it from the login screen after an install?
<lucasreborn> my server freezes networking, don't reply to pings, it's not acessible at all at random times, i fix doing a networking restart
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, that doesn't make sense... Are you sure you aren't running from the livecd by accident? you did remove the cd, right?
<greezmunkey> sogepp: Do you want to restart type sudo shutdown -r 0, and supply your password when it asks.
<lucasreborn> sometimes appear a messagem: error in task cp, blocked for 120 seconds.
<mac> ok Im going to try and restart
<RayTracer> chkconfig works much better if one adds "# chkconfig: 2345 99 01\n# description: upstart-converted-initscript" to the top.
<tanath> mac, try 'find /grub/stage1'
<mac> brb
<mac> tanath: ok
<skullboy> unholyterror, yea and all my other devices but it is like i am
<sogepp> yes. and i've done it many times, just keep stuck on black page, what should i do
<RayTracer> chkconfig works much better if one adds "# chkconfig: 2345 99 01\n# description: upstart-converted-initscript" to the top of /lib/init/upstart-job.
<mac> bash: find /grub/stage1: No such file or directory
<greezmunkey> sogepp: Using the method I just provided to you?
<stephen__> What's the most basic channel for Ubuntu? I don't wanna be holding you guys up.
<tanath> Nubulis, i know a bit about kde... a while back i used to have gnome and kde... there's kdm from kde and gdm, you have to choose which one to use for login screen...
<lucasreborn> stephen: this is the channel
<bibic682> easy way to set up philips saa7130 tv card
<sogepp> ok, and then..???
<tanath> Nubulis, i think kdm may not present the choice (or possibly it was the other way around)
<bubbalooo> stephen__, #ubuntu-beginners
<greezmunkey> sogepp: If you issue that command, and then give it the password when it asks, the system should shutdown and then restart.
<stephen__> so, I just say that?
<stephen__> #ubuntu-beginners
<tanath> Nubulis, i think you need to use gdm to have the option for which to log into. or maybe they just need proper configuration and i don't know how to configure kdm to offer the choice
<bubbalooo> stephen__, whats the problem?
<lucasreborn> join
<bubbalooo> stephen__, #ubuntu-beginners is just a channel
<Nubulis> tanath: i installed kubuntu using sudo, everything seemed to go as normal but I don't have the option of kdesktop
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, go to System Monitor
<sogepp> greezmunkey : i've done that few times, and not working, it would stop on black page, what should ido to know what's worng on it??
<Nubulis> was running kde on ubuntu 10.04 but did a clean install of 10.10 and now me k don't work
<skullboy> unholyterror, ok now what
<lucasreborn> someone with server knowledge available?
<greezmunkey> sogepp: who knows? Has this computer operated properly in the past with Ubuntu on it?
<skullboy> unholyterror, ok now what
<tanath> Nubulis, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' to set gdm default. then log out and see if you have the ability to choose
<sogepp> greezmunkey : mm, what'd you mena with properly ??? i just didn't boot my ubuntu for few weeks, and suddenly the problem comes up
<greezmunkey> sogepp: I'm just looking for more information. So the PC has been off for the last two weeks, but before that you had no problems?
<sogepp> yep greezmunkey
<skullboy> unholyterror, ok now what
<bibic682> anyone can help....setting up philips 7130 tv card
<Nubulis> tanath: will try that. thanks
<skullboy> unholyterror,
<skullboy> unholyterror, my filesystem appers to be there but it is not
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, what fs does it say?
<greezmunkey> sogepp: If the computer is not responding to a shutdown, it could be just about anything, but most likely an issue with the motherboard. I would suggest shutting it off, opening it up, and then refresh all of the motherboard connections. Unplug the wires one at a time, and plug them back in as you go. Power up once done, and see if it helps.
<lucasreborn> my server freezes networking, don't reply to pings, it's not acessible at all at random times, i fix doing a networking restart
<skullboy> unholyterror, device /dev/sda2 directory /
<lucasreborn> sometimes appear a messagem: error in task cp, blocked for 120 seconds.
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, type?
<zmills>  /msg nickserv
<skullboy> unholyterror, ext4
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, ok, open a terminal... go ahead close SM
<jimcooncat> I'm looking for a screen magnifier, and orca's not friendly for me. Any others? aptitude search magn didn't show any
<sogepp> errr, greezmunkey, i'm not sure bout that, he he,, can i measure it by doing some checking with software, or maybe livecd, perhaps
<chaospsychex> can someone help me join a NTFS recovery partition to my existing linux part?
<mac> boot still failed
<mac> error 21
<mac> how do you get into emergency grub
<jimcooncat> chaospsychex, don't you mean mount your NTFS parition?
<skullboy> unholyterror, there was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<mac> like in windows its f8
<skullboy> unholyterror, there was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<greezmunkey> sogepp: maybe, good luck
<Toxicsgz> Trying to install 10.10 on pentium 4 system, it will not boot from usb, created a CD and ran installer but it will not recongnize my HD  to install to.
<Amtrask> Hello, what is the package I need to install on 10.04 to have all the restricted formats? mp3 and dvds and aac, etc etc.
<sogepp> he he, thxs anyway greezmunkey
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, hold on...
<chaospsychex> jimcooncat let me explain
<aeon-ltd> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chaospsychex> jimcooncat before i installed ubuntu i had 2 partitions. one was my main, the other was a recovery partition
<aeon-ltd> Amtrask: see above
<Amtrask> Thank you aeon-ltd
<chaospsychex> jimcooncat i installed ubuntu via a windows installer and it modified the main partition to install linux on
<chaospsychex> i still have the recovery partition,i want to make it usable for ubuntu
<Toxicsgz> Sorry have to reboot.
<skullboy> unholyterror, what should i do
<Amtrask> For the record I prefer the free formats but I am doing an OEM install and I just want the thing to "work" for the guy used to WIndows
<jimcooncat> chaospsychex, if you installed with wubi, you have a file on your NTFS that holds your Ubuntu filesystem
<chaospsychex> go on.....
<jimcooncat> so you have NTFS, and a recovery partition. You don't need to recover Windows again?
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, try CTRL-ALT-F2... your screen should go black and display a login. login and type 'mount'. press CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to desktop. tell us what mount says about sda2 (ro or rw).
<chaospsychex> no, i'm moving away from windows
<edbian> chaospsychex, how's the move going?
<chaospsychex> what do you mean edbian
<jimcooncat> chaospsychex, I would suggest removing the recovery partition, and moving your Ubuntu off from wubi and onto the partition. This is not easy, but would be worthwhile
<digitalfiz> any of you know how to detach from a "screen" once you start an app in it?
<chaospsychex> how do i do that
<edbian> chaospsychex, I am eager to help but I don't see anybody with problems I can help.
<Pici> digitalfiz: ^a d
<forteller> I need to change the permission of a whole lot of files and folders (all of which are found in one and the same folder) to whatever permission is the normal one in Ubuntu. Could someone please point me in the right direction?
<digitalfiz> ty
<neurox> Ctrl+A+d
<edbian> forteller, I can help!
<chaospsychex> edbian i am trying to move ubuntu off wubi onto another partition
<edbian> forteller, Where are these files?
<edbian> chaospsychex, That's a multi-step process.  Especially if you have only one hdd.
<mac> im trying to follow the instructions but the commands are not working
<chaospsychex> edbian ok, how can i do it
<edbian> chaospsychex, Do you have a lot of data on your wubi install?
<jimcooncat> chaospsychex, or just have apt make you a list of the packages you've installed, save it in your /home. back off your /home, burn an Ubuntu CD, and restart from scratch.
<tanath> forteller, if it's stuff in your home folder you can use 'sudo chown [usernamehere] -R /home/[usernamehere]'
<forteller> hi, edbian. Nice to see you again! :) They're all on my second internal HDD: /media/Terra/Backups/clean-install141210
<chaospsychex> edbian no,i just installed a week ago
<edbian> forteller, PM me?
<chaospsychex> can i pm you edbian?
<edbian> chaospsychex, yes
<tanath> nubulis: found it. go to Sys > Admin > Login screen > show screen for choosing, and Select [user defined session] as default
<mac> Nubulis: what key do you type to get into the emergency grub
<tanath> Nubulis, that should do the trick
<jimcooncat> chaospsychex, I'm suggesting this because I lost an Ubuntu install on this laptop -- it was a wubi install. Had a glitch that ruined my NTFS partition.
<tanath> mac, 'emergency grub' sounds like you mean the 'recovery mode' option in grub menu. just choose that
<mac> tanath: does work
<mac> It doesn;pt do anything
<mac> no options
<mac> it just says error 21
<mac> no keys work
<jimcooncat> mac, you might have to fix it with a livecd
<lucasreborn> Amtrask it's ubuntu restricted extras, try to find by the app manager
<mac> jimcooncat: yes
<Nubulis> thanks again tanath. will try that one.
<tanath> jimcooncat, he's supposed to be doing that already
<mac> jimcooncat: I am on a live cd right now
<tanath> :P
<Nubulis> mac:???
<mac> Nubulis: yes
<Nubulis> mac: oh i think esc maybe
<jimcooncat> I'm looking for a screen magnifier, and orca's not friendly for me. Any others? aptitude search magn didn't show any
<Nubulis> mac: or alt f1
<Nubulis> lets try again shall we
<mac> Nubulis: and then update the grub from there?
<Amtrask> lucasreborn thank you!
<Nubulis> mac: u still getting that error 21 thing?
<mac> Nubulis: yes
<mac> but im on live mode right now
 * jimcooncat says, mac needs a grub rescue!
<Guest81410> @seek columbus card
<mac> jimcooncat: ya probably
<lucasreborn> forteller i think you can use chmod, chroot and chown with -r parameter (recursively)
<Guest81410> @seek orson card columbus
<lucasreborn> mac, you need to hold shift when booting to see the grub menu
<mac> lucasreborn: ok
<mac> lucasreborn: and then what do you suggest I do
<tanath> lucasreborn, shouldn't need chroot
<tanath> lucasreborn, and it's -R not -r
<lucasreborn> yeah, it's -R
<lucasreborn> sorry for mispelling
<lucasreborn> mac, i don't read all your case
<tanath> lucasreborn, 'tis an easy typo :P
<mac> ok brb
<Nubulis> mac: this sounds like the problem your having try it http://www.pendrivelinux.com/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/
<Toxicsgz> How do I update to 10.10 from 10.4?
<lucasreborn> mac, you have a non-booting system with error 21 in grub, that's it?
<tanath> Toxicsgz, run update manager
<lucasreborn> toxicsgz: with update manager
<Toxicsgz> tanath it does not appear as an update?
<tanath> Toxicsgz, System > Admin > Update manager
<tanath> Toxicsgz, each release has it's own repos and updates
<Toxicsgz> tanath yes, there is no 10.10 update available there.
<tanath> Toxicsgz, run 'sudo update-manager -c' in terminal
<lucasreborn> PLEASE HELP WITH UBUNTU SERVER
<lucasreborn> i'm desperate
<Spark> hi
<Spark> how do i boot up and get a root prompt to fix this system
<Spark> init=/bin/bash just makes it reboot for some reason
<Spark> and maintanance mode hangs at mountall
<Spark> and doesn't provide me with a root prompt
<lucasreborn> Spark, you can use a live CD or recovery mode on grub by holding shift when the system initializes
<daishadar> how do i restore the default config file for a file in /etc?  do i have to apt-get remove/install it again, or is there another way?
<Spark> what happened to init=
<sprung> I want to connect to a second VPN and nm-applet has the second VPN greyed out so i can't select it. Why won't it let me connect to a second VPN?
<Spark> holding down shift doesn't do anything and the explicit 'recovery mode' options in grub just boot it without 'quiet'
<Flannel> daishadar: You could just snag the deb, open it as an archive, and copy the file out of it
<Toxicsgz> tananth still not there?
<Spark> holding down shift doesn't do anything and the explicit 'recovery mode' options in grub just boot it without 'quiet'
<Spark> argh ffs
<daishadar> Flannel:  oh right, thanks :)
<Spark> forgotten how to type on old laptop keyboard
<lucasreborn> holding shift gives you the grub menu that you can select recovery mode
<Spark> ah i have the menu on by default
<Spark> reovery mode is useless though
<Spark> i think it is the initrd that is buggy
<conan> 你们会说中文吗？
<Spark> maybe that is too early for recovery mode#
<lucasreborn> Spark then use a live cd
<Spark> it's talking about mount /lib/init/rw
<Spark> sigh
<maco> !cn | conan
<ubottu> conan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tanath> Toxicsgz, that's odd
<Spark> i've had some pretty bad dist-upgrade experiences with ubuntu before but nothing that needed a live cd
<Toxicsgz> Indeed it is tanath
<Spark> i don't even know how to fix it yet
<lucasreborn> then we found the cause of the problem
<tanath> Toxicsgz, you don't see notice and button at top when it comes up?
<tanath> Toxicsgz, you did include -c right?
<Toxicsgz> tanath I have tried installing from usb but my ole system wont boot from it, I have burned a CD and can run 10.10 from it and can run the installer but I cannot allocate drive space, i get an error "No root file system". There is no HD in the partition menu. Yes I did use -c.
<mac> ook
<Spark> ah, this guy had the same problem https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+question/131600
<mac> all keys failed
<mac> it would not go into grub
<lucasreborn> where is the server specific help?
<Spark> i don't see how this can be blamed on teh user though
<mac> shift failed
<mac> it says grub loading, please wait.... error 21
<forteller> tanath, lucasreborn: Thanks a lot both of you! :)
<lucasreborn> where is the server specific help?
<Toxicsgz> tanath I am rebooting, be back soon.
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to run GUI apps over ssh.  Everything works with ssh -X -C ipaddy for most things, but when I start firefox, it fires up a local version, or at least it's looking at my own localhost, not the one on the box I'm logged into.
<edbian> craigbass1976, There's some stupid flag for firefox "firefox --no-remote" or somethin' like that
<craigbass1976> edbian, you're kidding me...
<Spark> is init=/bin/bash still meant to work
<mac> does anyone know a solution to this problem
<mac> the errror 21 one
<edbian> craigbass1976, Nope.  We're firefox let's do ssh X forwarding different!  Why you ask?  Who cares!!
<Toxicsgz> tanath I am back.
<Spark> or is it like ctrl+alt+backspace, removed even though it's extremely useful
<Toxicsgz> Still no update available.
<tanath> Toxicsgz, did you install windows or another os after?
<tanath> Toxicsgz, or start to?  or botch an install?
<Toxicsgz> No, only has 10.4
<mac> lucasreborn: shift did not work
<nsd> How can I run executable files on a FAT formatted partition that's in my /etc/fstab? I know there's the showexec option which sets the executable bit for files ending in .bat or .exe, but what about just normal files? These are the flags I'm currently using: auto,nodev,nosuid,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000, dmask=0077,flush,shortname=mixed,user
<tanath> Toxicsgz, any trouble booting? try reinstalling grub
<craigbass1976> edbian, I'm installing epiphany browser on that box.  Know of any issues with that before I try?
<Goddard> i need to install php curl on 5.2 under 10.10 any help?
<mattalexx> I'm having such a time compiling PHP with JPEG support for GD. PHP and GD are fine. It's the JPEG support that isn't working (compiles, but no JPEG support under GD in phpinfo). This is my configure string: './configure' '--prefix=/usr/local/phpfarm/inst/php-5.2.11' '--exec-prefix=/usr/local/phpfarm/inst/php-5.2.11' '--enable-debug' '--disable-short-tags' '--without-pear' '--enable-cli' '--with-pear' '
<mattalexx> --with-openssl=/usr' '--with-iconv' '--with-curl' '--with-mysql' '--with-mysqli' '--enable-mbstring' '--enable-exif' '--with-jpeg-dir' '--with-zlib' '--with-zlib-dir' '--with-png-dir' '--with-gd' '--with-gettext' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--with-mhash' '--enable-ftp' '--with-pspell' '--with-mcrypt' '--enable-bcmath' '--with-mime-magic' '--with-pdo-mysql' '--enable-sockets' '--enable-soap' '--enable-fas
<FloodBot3> mattalexx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> craigbass1976, Not that I know of.
<Toxicsgz> No trouble booting 10.4 how do I reinstall grub?
<nsd> Goddard: is it in the Ubuntu repository?
<Toxicsgz> @ tanath
<tanath> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<edbian> craigbass1976, Just call firefox with the --no-remote flag and you should be set
<mac> it didn
<mattalexx> Am I being blocked or something?
<mac> t happen after instaling windows
<Goddard> nsd: yeah i believe so but it would be an older repository
<craigbass1976> edbian, her connection is a bit slow; I'm wondering if epiphany might be faster anyway
<edbian> mattalexx, we can see you
<mattalexx> thx.
<mac> it happened after installing suse to a usb
<edbian> craigbass1976, Worth a shot
<Toxicsgz> tanath I am quite new to Linux.
<tanath> mattalexx, see what ubottu said
<edbian> Toxicsgz, Isn't everybody?
<Chilaquiles> hey guys how can I install eclipse helios in ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> edbian, of course, elinks would be best, but I need to see stuff besides test
<edbian> craigbass1976, mhmmm
<edbian> :)
<lucasreborn> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<nsd> Goddard: You can go to the Ubuntu package repository and attempt to download the older version (for a previous version of Ubuntu), but I can't guarantee that it'd work. The better thing to do (if it's not in the repos) would be to build it from source
<Chilaquiles> I just downloaded eclipse helios and unziped but it has a file that when I tried to execute it it says that the JRE is not available
<mattalexx> tanath, What did the bot say? About GRUB?
<nsd> Chilaquiles: sounds like you'll have to install a JRE (Java Runtime Environment) then, though I would think that one should already be installed
<tanath> mattalexx, no, about flooding and pastebin
<hanasaki> when I hit the backspace/del in a gnome terminal and there is no more text on the line the whole gui screen dims down dark...  what can cause that?
<tanath> mattalexx, you were suppressed breifly
<Spark> hanasaki: could be some sort of visual bell (but broken)
<mac> its very frusturating on why it keeps saying error 21 at startup
<Chilaquiles> hey nsd do you think Open JDK Java 6 runtime would work?
<mac> no keys appear to be functioal
<Toxicsgz> tanath checked grub install version, GNU GRUB 0.97
<hanasaki> that's what I was thinking... if I do ^f in firefox and type something that cannot be found on the page the same happens.. .and if I bakcspace in the locked screensaver too...
<craigbass1976> edbian, that seems to hose my local box's X session.  Got firefox working.  Thanks
<hanasaki> Spark what controls the visual bell?
<tanath> Toxicsgz, recommend removing it for grub2
<itaylor57> Chilaquiles: where did you get the download from?
<hanasaki> Spark anyone>? heard of this in 10.10 ?
<Chilaquiles> eclipse.org
<Goddard> nsd: it should just be a dll file and a exstension i think not sure though
<edbian> craigbass1976, Excellent :)
<nsd> Chilaquiles: It should work fine... I think you can use that or the (proprietary?) Oracle one, but I don't know if that's in the repos. I'd say to give OpenJDK a try
<mattalexx> tanath, Yes, I really thought that configure command was shorter in my clipboard. Sorry to flood, really.
<Chilaquiles> ok
<UnholyTerror> mac, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-875952.html
<tanath> mattalexx, just explaining. you asked if we could see you
<tanath> mattalexx, and you didn't seem to know better than to flood
<nsd> Goddard: There are no .dll's in Linux. Have you ever tried installing something from source before?
<Goddard> nsd: i meant so
<mac> UnholyTerror: the commands dont work
<nsd> Goddard: oh ok lol
<mac> UnholyTerror: they keep comming back with errors
<nsd> Goddard: There may be a .deb package on the PHP site, I don't know
<UnholyTerror> mac, #grub
<mac> in terminal?
<Chilaquiles> are the servers here in the IRC running on linux?
<nsd> Goddard: nope, nevermind -- just source
<edbian> Chilaquiles, Of course!  Most of the servers in the world are running linux
<Spark> looks like aptitude fucked up
<FloridaGuy> trying to install a new plymouth theme in ubuntu 10.10.... installing the MIB-Ubuntu  from here...   http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/mib-plymouth-theme-for-ubuntu-and.html    .....   following the directions....then when i reboot...my screen is in verbose mode..just a text shutdown...and a black bootup
<Spark> a whole bunch of packages aren't even installed
<UnholyTerror> mac, no, another channel
<mac> UnholyTerror: hold on I gotta get into livemode or this,
<nsd> Goddard: Actually, you're in luck because I found the php 5 curl module in the repo. Just do sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<Chilaquiles> edbian, but before linux? what the servers were running?
<mac> ok
<craigbass1976> Chilaquiles, I think there were circuit boards hooked up to hamster wheels.  Not sure what OS you call that...  :)
<edbian> Chilaquiles, unix
<Goddard> nsd: i get a broken package error because im running 10.10 with a older version of php 5.2 and current is 5.3
<edbian> Chilaquiles, is my guess.
<Chilaquiles> ok but are there any virus for linux?
<craigbass1976> edbian, unix came out in 71-ish, yes?
<nsd> Goddard: Ohhh ok now I see your problem. Well, as I said before you may be able to locate the package on the Ubuntu site which lets you download for any version of Ubuntu. I can check quickly for you
<edbian> craigbass1976, oh boy.  uhh.... Wikipedia?
<craigbass1976> Chilaquiles, worms.  I remember a big red hat one a while back
<Chilaquiles> in that case it would make linux unstable
<Goddard> nsd: thanks man your awesome
<Chilaquiles> are there any virus for the last version of ubuntu though?
<Goddard> nsd: the error http://pastebin.com/nKMh40fW
<craigbass1976> I am curious, if anyone is paying attention, as to whether or not someone could write a virus that affects systems with sudo users.  Why couldn't it snag your password, or know when you've entered it (so that it still has ten minutes or whatever to work it's magic) to run a sudo command.
<edbian> Chilaquiles, There are no viruses in the wild for Linux.  There are several (hundred) proof of concept viruses for linux.  They all depend on you doing something rather silly.  Viruses in linux are a controversial issue
<edbian> craigbass1976, It cannot run without you giving it permission to run first.
<edbian> craigbass1976, programs cannot see what other programs are doing unless they are part of the operating system
<nsd> Goddard: That's rather strange because you should have the latest version of PHP if you've upgraded. At any rate, the version of PHP curl for Karmic is 5.2.10, so it *may* work: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/php5-curl
<gogeta> ok i got a question. buddys wife dropped laptop and broke the dc mounting bracket. it still works but likes to come undone easly. think some dubble sided tape will hold it it my machine now.
<nsd> Goddard: Just select i386 or amd64 for whatever system you have
<hanasaki> Spark thanks! that wsa the key word I needed.. fixed... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1521362.html
<Goddard> nsd: its by choice this is my development machine
<nsd> Goddard: ah
<Chilaquiles> edbian, ok so from what you are saying getting a virus in a linux server would be something very rare
<edbian> Chilaquiles, Yes.
<edbian> Chilaquiles, near impossible if you are a good network administrator
<kayline> DCC SEND "ohshiniggazklgr" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Pici> edbian:  And even if you're a bad one.
<Chilaquiles> what distribution of Linux would you recommend to have for a server?
<Chilaquiles> edbian
<UndiFineD> Chilaquiles, ubuntu server :)
<FloridaGuy> anyone home
<edbian> Chilaquiles,
<Chilaquiles> no, seriously
<nsd> Chilaquiles: Unix like systems (such as Linux) are inherently very secure and offer features not found in other operating systems such as Windows, although later versions of Windows are much improved with respect to security. Ubuntu is an actively maintained distribution, so I'd imagine it's good on the security front
<edbian> Chilaquiles, :) I would recommend Debian (but I am bias)
<Goddard> nsd: nice i didnt know you could download the packages like this
<edbian> Pici, :)
<nsd> Goddard: Yep, just packages.ubuntu.com
<Chilaquiles> right edbian, but I've heard that debian is really hard to configure as a server
<FloridaGuy> trying to install a new plymouth theme in ubuntu 10.10.... installing the MIB-Ubuntu  from here...   http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/mib-plymouth-theme-for-ubuntu-and.html    .....   following the directions....then when i reboot...my screen is in verbose mode..just a text shutdown...and a black bootup
<Chilaquiles> is very robust as a server, but very hard to configure, and you need a lot of linux knowledge and experience
<nsd> Chilaquiles: Security is not just about how secure the distribution is: any good administrator must spend a lot of time locking down any server installation before it would be ready for deployment. Things like writing IPTables firewalls and other such configuration files...
<Chilaquiles> is this true?
<edbian> Chilaquiles, I disagree.  I think it's the same to configure as Ubuntu (neither one has a gui).  I say Debian because it is more stable.
<Chilaquiles> more stable than?
<Chilaquiles> Ubuntu?=
<edbian> Chilaquiles, yeah.  More stable than Ubuntu
<Chilaquiles> ok
<Goddard> nsd: that doesn't wanna work because it needs php5-common and i tried installing that but its only for people who built php from source
<Goddard> nsd: damn
<holoseen> maybe no viruses but what about the proftpd  hack? http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/02/proftpd_backdoored/
<Chilaquiles> I will try to install debian then thanks for the recommendation
<kayline_> d
<fleure> hello, i like to know if transmission can work with  tor/vidalia ?
<edbian> Chilaquiles, Have fun!
<multi_io> so..I want to encrypt my /home volume.
<multi_io> is LUKS the best way to do that?
<FloridaGuy> trying to install a new plymouth theme in ubuntu 10.10.... installing the MIB-Ubuntu  from here...   http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/mib-plymouth-theme-for-ubuntu-and.html    .....   following the directions....then when i reboot...my screen is in verbose mode..just a text shutdown...and a black bootup....????????
<hanasaki> what vpn do you all use?   I need a linux server with windows linux and mac clients
<edbian> Chilaquiles, It is possible that another distro is better.  It doesn't matter what they're good at as much as what works for you.
<nsd> Goddard: So what happens when you try to install php-common specifically? Does it break because it tries to install the newer version? If that's the case, you can try snagging version 5.2 of that from packages.ubuntu.com
<nsd> Goddard: You may also be able to snag version 5.2 of PHP from source and try compiling and installing _just_  the curl module
<multi_io> the user must have to re-enter the passphrase also after every wake-up from hibernation
<oxyrosis> im now on 10.04 and i have no sound. sound did work with the live cd and after install/reboot, nothing.
<kayline_> h
<oxyrosis> oh and hi KM0201
<KM0201> oxyrosis, greetings... get the sound problem figured out?
<FloridaGuy> AnyOne able to help with this...??     trying to install a new plymouth theme in ubuntu 10.10.... installing the MIB-Ubuntu  from here...   http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/mib-plymouth-theme-for-ubuntu-and.html    .....   following the directions....then when i reboot...my screen is in verbose mode..just a text shutdown...and a black bootup....????????
<oxyrosis> nope, downgraded to 10.04 to see if that did it. still nope
<oxyrosis> i dont wanna buy ANOTHER damn peice of hardware
<KM0201> oxyrosis, lol, sound cards are cheap.
<Chilaquiles> for example for a IRC server, what would be a good distro?
<KM0201> as long as yu don't want booming sound...
<oxyrosis> yeah, but i already had to buy the motherboard, cpu, and a damn optical drive because this motherboard wouldnt read usb for boot
<Gggodlike> what is ??DCC SEND "ohshiniggakylgr" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<KM0201> oxyrosis, hmm
<oxyrosis> nobody else on here is audio knowledgeable?
<sprung> yes, those that were disconnected need to update their firmware
<sprung> on their routers
<edbian> Why do people attack the Ubuntu chat room so often?  What benefit do they get out of it?
<oxyrosis> lulz?
<hunterm>  lots of people
<KM0201> oxyrosis, does the machine have frontside audio hooked up?
<sprung> edbian, they think it's funny.
<hunterm> lots of targets
<Chilaquiles> they are against wikileaks edbian :P
<oxyrosis> no, just the back
<pgpkeys> nothing except a supposed e-penis with friends that think its cool to attack places
<pgpkeys> theyre basically idiots
<KM0201> oxyrosis, ok...
<Chilaquiles> Lets attack wikileaks!!!
<sprung> edbian, yes, lots of targets too and plenty of people who.... um, less than know what they are doing which is why they come here for help.
<Pici> Lets get back to support.
<edbian> Chilaquiles, ha
<edbian> sprung, good point
<gigman_236> ?
<FloridaGuy> trying to install a new plymouth theme in ubuntu 10.10.... installing the MIB-Ubuntu  from here...   http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/mib-plymouth-theme-for-ubuntu-and.html    .....   following the directions....then when i reboot...my screen is in verbose mode..just a text shutdown...and a black bootup....????????
<Chilaquiles> FloodBot? thats a nice name for a op
<Chilaquiles> lol
<Pici> Chilaquiles: Its a bot.
<Chilaquiles> I know
<Chilaquiles> but the name
<sprung> Chilaquiles, what's nice about it? it prevents floods
<schlippen> FloridaGuy you been rooted
<Chilaquiles> well with the name it seems like they create floods instead of attacking, but anyways..
<Chilaquiles> I was just curious
<FloridaGuy> schlippen, i been rooted ??
<schlippen> FloridaGuy try safe-mode
<guampa> wow, high s/n ratio here
<sprung> Chilaquiles, RespondsToFloodsBot is a bit long
<guampa> a bad installed plymouth theme is not being rooted
<Chilaquiles> Antifloodbot?
<schlippen> and remove that theme
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<schlippen> "theme"
<sprung> Chilaquiles, by your logic, we should call firemen antifiremen
<FloridaGuy> schlippen, safe mode for what to do the plymouth theme
<lahwran> how do I tell dhcpd3 what the default gateway should be for a subnet?
<schlippen> so you can try to get it running
<Disk1of5> Hey all i have a android phone and looking for the best way to Sync music/playlists.. (im not able to use MTP due to the device is too new... (even though its half a year old still)) ...any ideas?
<schlippen> and unbreak it
<lahwran> when I do "gateway 10.123.0.1" it errors with "semicolon expected"
<sprung> Disk1of5, please part this channel and visit #android
<Chilaquiles> well makes some sense
<ibm> hi. is there an app that shows cpu temp in the taskbar?
<sprung> ibm: yes. next question
<schlippen> FloridaGuy that theme was most likely not a theme from what you just said.
<FloridaGuy> schlippen, how do i get safe mode i dont even see grub when the system boots
<tsimpson> lahwran: lines must end with a semicolon
<lahwran> tsimpson, it does
<ibm> sprung: next question: what is it?
<sprung> ibm, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-get-sensors-information/
<ubu_frz> Can anyone tell me why sometime, when I try to suspend Maverick running on my laptop, it freezes?
<FloridaGuy> schlippen, did you look at it....    http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/mib-plymouth-theme-for-ubuntu-and.html
<sanal_madatheth> hello all..
<tsimpson> lahwran: and use "option routers 10.123.0.1"
<lahwran> ah that started
<sprung> ibm, in the time you spent asking a question which i found the answer for using google, you could have alternatively gone to www.google.com and typed cpu temperature linux and found a plethora of sites. You asking in here was not only time consuming but did not provide a variety of options to choose from.
<sprung> ibm, you will find that if you go to www.google.com and search for what you are looking for, you may find the answer without asking in this channel
<sprung> ibm, it's an incredible site really
<aisourph> I use both Thunderbird and Firefox, have set up the Mozilla daily PPAs for Firefox (would be happier with betas not nightlies, but *shrug*), but very much don't want to use non-release versions of Thunderbird. /etc/apt/preferences looks appropriate but I can't get it to work.
<aisourph> http://pastebin.com/T85GRUjY
<tsimpson> sprung: please do not tell people to "go google it"
<aisourph> Presumably this is possible, but what am I doing wrong?
<sprung> tsimpson, i answered the man's question
<sprung> tsimpson, i found it using google of course
<ubu_frz> Can anyone tell me why sometimes, when I try to suspend Maverick running on my laptop, it freezes?
<aisourph> (and I have read the apt_preferences man page)
<Disk1of5> sprung, quick question why am i to ask in #android when my question is clearly a distribution oriented questioned geared around the lack of updates to libmtp?
<schlippen> FloridaGuy I'm not sure how to fix it, maybe some other expert can help?
<tsimpson> sprung: that's up to you, but we don't tell people to just google it when they need help. some people aren't so good with search engines and are asking for help
<sprung> Disk1of5, because you aren't running Ubuntu, you are running Android.
<sprung> tsimpson, I don't know why you are accusing me of telling him to just google it when I did no such thing
<schlippen> FloridaGuy try holding shift during boot
<schlippen> if that works select recovery mode
<FloridaGuy> ok
<ibm> lm_sensor shows a little number in the taskbar only? thats what im looking for
<sprung> tsimpson, I explained to him my troubleshooting process. You are welcome to answer his question if you would like.
<Disk1of5> sprung, Im running Ubuntu.. trying to sync with Android..
<Ademan> is there a way to change the port that Evolution uses to connect to smtp servers? I don't see it in config, and I poked around a bit in gconf to no avail
<craigbass1976> I have a former xp drive that I installed ubuntu on.  What are the chances of getting files off of it from when xp resided on the drive?  I know that government can do it, can I?
<tsimpson> sprung: "...you could have alternatively gone to www.google.com and ...", "...you will find that if you go to www.google.com and search..."
<sprung> tsimpson, Perry Mason, that was after I answered his question with a link explaining the answer. Drop the subject immediately.
<IdleOne> sprung: change your attitude and get back on topic please
<KM0201> crag... probably somewhere between "not very good" and "near impossible".. if you've already formatted the drive and installed ubuntu on it.
<tsimpson> sprung: I'm just informing you of the rules, if you disagree we can discuss it in #ubuntu-ops?
<sprung> IdleOne, The subject is dropped, he needs to end it as well
<KM0201> craigbass1976, ... probably somewhere between "not very good" and "near impossible".. if you've already formatted the drive and installed ubuntu on it.
<aisourph> craigbass1976: depends how much of the disk blocks you've overwritten. By default I think the Ubuntu installer doesn't do an actual full disk write (I might be wrong here), only enough to set up the drive
<Disk1of5> thank you...
<aisourph> s/drive/filesystems/
<ibm> announcement: 90% of questions asked can be found on google and/or ubuntu forums. all noobs must die
<dfhsd> <craigbass1976> i don't governments can do that when you fill up your disc four times with random data
<tilted_mind> With KDE if I drag a window to the edge it resizes to take up half the screen.  How can I get the same effect in gnome?
<ibm> bye yall
<xangua> ibm: see you never
<aisourph> So, the larger the disk, the more unrewritten blocks likely exist.
<iluminator101> I got his error please help http://pastebin.com/z5fETnqz
<dan_> help me please, my english is bad but i'll try...
<edbian> iluminator101, broken link
<edbian> !ask | dan
<ubottu> dan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dan_> i wanna "burn" iso windows xp in my pendrive for ubuntu, its possible?
<edbian> dan_, windows xp is not a live CD
<dan_> i know...
<iluminator101> I got his error please help http://pastebin.com/z5fETnqz
<dfhsd> wipe
<schlippen> FloridaGuy you may have to disable the splash loading screen to get in as well.
<dfhsd> Recovery of supposedly erased data from magnetic media is easier than what many
<dfhsd> people would like to believe. A technique called Magnetic Force Microscopy
<dfhsd> (MFM) allows any moderately funded opponent to recover the last two or three
<dfhsd> layers of data written to disk. Wipe repeatedly writes special patterns to the
<dfhsd> files to be destroyed, using the fsync() call and/or the O_SYNC bit to force
<FloodBot4> dfhsd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfhsd> disk access.
<aisourph> IIRC it's possible with some weirdness to get WinXP to run off a USB drive that way but Vista and newer are really better in that regard...
<edbian> dan_, You wanna burn an Ubuntu iso on windows xp?  it is possible.  Follow the instructions on the website.  www.ubuntu.com
<aisourph> (it's still not a livecd/dvd though)
<dan_> I want to replace the cd pendrive
<Invisikon> anyone know of a bug in 11.04 where after u upgrade the system from install.. u cant use gnome/unity? it hangs completely
<edbian> dan_, I don't know what you mean
<dan_> i wanna burn windows xp iso on ubuntu 10.10
<dan_> from pendrive
<craigbass1976> aisourph, I installed ubuntu and shut it off.  A week or so later, my wife said "hey, I need such and such off that computer"  I hadn't even booted it since the install
<dan_> my cd room broken =/
<nsd> dan_: Are you saying that the iso is on a pendrive, or that you want to install to the pendrive? Those are two different things
<jamesklyne> burn it using brasero
<itaylor57> Invisikon: thats Natty, next release
<nsd> dan_ nvm, I see now
<Invisikon> i know it is itaylor57
<jamesklyne> oh bootable usb?
 * KM0201 hates brasero
<dan_> yes
<twaggs> anyone help with nvidia 420M on a dell xps l501x?
<nsd> dan_ There may be instructions for that on the Ubuntu wiki
<Invisikon> im making sure the bug hasnt been reported, or if anyone knows/has a work around
<dan_> burn windows xp iso in pendrive
<dan_> but its possible?
<dan_> its my question
<jamesklyne> or k3b or whatev
<iluminator101> I got his error http://pastebin.com/KYRiUxtR thanks in advance
<aisourph> craigbass1976, if it's a reasonably-sized drive, there's a chance the file's still there, with the right recovery software. Ubuntu writes 2-3GB I think on installation, so if those didn't clobber it, then you might be able to find the file in question if you know its contents
<TeslaTony> I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my laptop, and grub no longer shows my win7 install....which I kinda want to keep. Help?
<itaylor57> Invisikon: Just checking some mistype the distro release
<aisourph> Standard disk recovery software might have problems if it tries to infer how to scan from the filesystem though (ext4 now likely, rather than NTFS).
<dabukalam> I'm looking to turn my ubuntu desktop into a bluetooth server which can receive bluetooth audio and play it on connected speakers, so I can basically listen to the music on my phone wirelessly
<Invisikon> np itaylor57, thanks i know stable is 10.10 =]
<dabukalam> how is that possible?
<craigbass1976> aisourph, what software is that?  Something in the repos?
<twaggs> anyone help with nvidia 420M on a dell xps l501x?
<sanal_madatheth> hi..
<alex87_> do many of you encrypt your home directory?
<Invisikon> i do.
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, what's the problem?
<twaggs> anyone help with nvidia 420M on a dell xps l501x? When I attempt to start X after driver installation, the screen flickers and goes back to terminal
<alex87_> Invisikon, what do you use for it?
<aisourph> craigbass1976, not that I know of, but this is about the limit of my knowledge on filesystem recovery in your situation. It might end up being specialized, or it could be as simple as booting from a liveCD and grepping (or analogous tool using...) through the block device representing the partition
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, have you verified that X is using the nvidia driver?
<dfhsd> <dabukalam> how is that possible? Interresting!
<KM0201> craigbass1976, if you're using the computer, and you want any hope of possibly getting something off of it, you really need to shut it down, and google fixes on other machines
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, I've tried manually installing the driver, and letting ubuntu do it with aditional drivers.  both yield same result
<Invisikon> alex87_: incase someone takes my drive, etc it cant be read in any other machine but mine
<sanal_madatheth> after upgrading to 11.04 ,no panels,window close buttons.Tried removal and reinstallation of metacity,still not getting it
<alex87_> Invisikon, are you using the encryption provided by ubuntu?
<wqapol> Hello, I have asimple question. When we custom build any package and do 'make install'. Does it overwrite previous version(if any)?
<craigbass1976> KM0201, it's been off since I realized I needed the files.  six or eight months now.  Sitting there.  Taunting me...
<aisourph> Also... about my question... http://pastebin.com/T85GRUjY - how do I get apt to respect the preferences I give it being difference for the PPA and non-PPA?
<Invisikon> alex87_: correct.
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, double check that /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows the 'nvidia' driver?
<KM0201> craigbass1976, oh ok... i'm guessing your efforts will still be futile.. but... who knows.
<swim> for some reason, a bunch of things just starting going wrong on my ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> craigbass1976, did you try googling "data recovery"
<dabukalam> !google | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, Section "Device"
<twaggs>     Identifier     "Device0"
<twaggs>     Driver         "nvidia"
<twaggs>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<twaggs> EndSection
<aisourph> craigbass1976, the summary, and this has its advantages and disadvantages for you, is that it actually might be feasible. And "data recovery" is a really really broad topic.
<craigbass1976> KM0201, a while ago.  We jsut had a little "spat" over it, and I was in this chat anyway, so I thought I'd ask.
<KM0201> dabukalam, i don't need you to trigger me w/ useless bots.. i was asking him if he had tried it
<KM0201> dabukalam, and if you pay attention, my next question(assume the answer was yes) was what it turned up, and i was going to try and offer a suggestion, so if you don't like my answers, ignore me
<swim> for some reason, my 10.10 just stopped waking up from suspend and I have wierd tracers on things when my computer reboots
<sanal_madatheth> FloodBot1, can u plz help me?
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, only way to boot into X is to do recovery/failsafeX
<KM0201> craigbass1976, who's "we"
<craigbass1976> KM0201, my wife and I
<dabukalam> KM0201: ;) chill, we're all here to help each other
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, hold...
<KM0201> dabukalam, well, i don't need your condescension, when you're not even paying attention to the conversation....keep it to yourself
<KM0201> craigbass1976, ah... ok.. :)  been there
<Matthew_W> could someone tell me how to fix:  "Can't connect to wireless, firmware missing" in maverick?
<swim> for some reason, my 10.10 just stopped waking up from suspend and I have wierd tracers on things when my computer reboots
<KM0201> Matthew_W, your wireless device is?
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1579444
<ubuntuisloved> anyone try the new nvidia drivers yet?
<TeslaTony> sanal_madatheth, Try #ubuntu+1 . You're running an untested alpha that doesn't work so well yet. If you want a more stable ubuntu, try 10.10 (latest release)
<G0di> how i register my nick ?
<KM0201> !register | G0di
<ubottu> G0di: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Matthew_W> KM0201: Not sure, whatever comes standard in a Dell Inspiron 1501
<luxurymode> wtf, im on a brand new 320 GB HD and ubuntu is telling me "this computer has only 162 MB disk space remaining."
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, yeah, i've been there.  i have the last post
<sanal_madatheth> TeslaTony, Thanks
<KM0201> Matthew_W, open a terminal and type "lspci" (thats a lowercase L) hit enter.. and it will spit out your PCI devices, find your wireless device and let me know what ti is(do not paste the whole freaking out put in the channel)
<azlon> every time i burn an Ubuntu CD i get BOOTMGR is missing
<azlon> i download the file directly from the Ubuntu site
<azlon> several times in fact
<ChaosPsycheX> is anyone familiar with the wubi-move-to-partition program?
<twaggs> azlon, did you check the md5sum?
<Scarecrow> Quick question: I have a lot of stuff installed (Games, Wine with 3 weeks worth of config, a lot of internet stuff, things I've coded myself) on my ubuntu partition at the moment. Is it possible to preserve this stuff and move over to Mint taking them with me, or would I need to install everything again?
<azlon> twaggs: how can i do that? i have the ISO on this Ubuntu 10.04 machine
<twaggs> azlon, type "md5sum <nameOfFile>
<deww> Scarecrow: if you're lucky, most of your stuff is in /etc and /home
<Invisikon> anyone familiar with 11.04 (natty) ?
<Matthew_W> KM0201: give me a few minutes... I have to go find a keyboard to do this
<aisourph> Scarecrow, for programs, Mint is debian/ubuntu-based so you can mostly port the installed packages list probably
<Matthew_W> KM0201: unless there's an onscreen keyboard?
<twaggs> azlon, then google ubuntu md5 and you'll find a list that your iso should match
<aisourph> and just automatically reinstall it all (see deborphan or dpkg -l for examples of that)
<KM0201> Matthew_W, i dunno, maybe...
<ChaosPsycheX> ne1 know anything about wubi?
<sprung> IdleOne, tsimpson  Gggodlike was the one who did the exploit a few minutes ago
<pgpkeys> Please ask SICCO questions :) Specific, Informative, Concise, Complete, and On-Topic. This means we need a description of the problem, it's symptoms, what you have tried, and MAKE SURE you've searched for answers on your own FIRST! GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND! Without this information, we can not assist you since we can not troubleshoot a problem if we have no info regarding what it should be doing and is not.
<Matthew_W> KM0201: It's a long story, it's a wall mounted autoupdate photoframe
<KM0201> Matthew_W, i see.
<Matthew_W> KM0201: Actually it looks like ubuntu smart recognized the drivers were missing in System-Admin-Additional Drivers.
<IdleOne> sprung: yeah, innocent victim it seems
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, do you have any other ideas, or do I just have to wait it out until canonical fixes it?
<Flannel> pgpkeys: Please don't ever do that again.
<sprung> oh. ok.
<KM0201> Matthew_W, ok.. what driver is there for it?
<Matthew_W> KM0201: Though when I did that... it says "system installarchives() failed"
<pgpkeys> flannel: err why not?
<Gggodlike> sprung, i asked
<Matthew_W> KM0201: Broadcom B43
<Gggodlike> what it was
<eazyigz> hi, I'm trying to figure out how to direct my audio output to a bluetooth speaker.  Has anybody done this?
<Matthew_W> KM0201: Though it fails to install
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ee
<Flannel> pgpkeys: Because it was spammy and unnecessary.
<KM0201> Matthew_W, yea... i take it it's nt connected to the internet
<valros> might anyone be able to help me diagnose an ssh connectivity issue?
<deww> pgpkeys: this isn't efnet ^_^
<IdleOne> pgpkeys: also it went against our channel policies
<tsimpson> pgpkeys: spam, that is random and unsolicited messages, is not welcome
<Matthew_W> KM0201: Nah, I put a wired conection it
<Matthew_W> connection*
<dabukalam> Flannel: HAHAHA
<Matthew_W> KM0201: so it is
<azlon> twaggs: the has matches
<pgpkeys> asking  ne1 know anything about wubi is spammy and unnecessary.
<azlon> hash*
<Guest41346> Is it useful to install the GSM Multiplexer, when on-line with gsm using usb modem?
<twaggs> azlon, ok, the iso if fine then
<pgpkeys> WHAT about wubi? WHAT is the problem?
<KM0201> Matthew_W, ok.. if you can get hardware drivers to load, and activate that b43 driver, it should work
<Matthew_W> KM0201: Though synaptic was running
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ww
<tsimpson> pgpkeys: no, that's not what you posted
<Matthew_W> KM0201: and that's been trouble in the past
<pgpkeys> idleone: ok now that I understand
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, what am i looking for?
<swim> for some reason, my 10.10 just stopped waking up from suspend and I have wierd tracers on things when my computer reboots
<Matthew_W> trying again
<KM0201> Matthew_W, well, close synaptic, and open hardware drivers.
<azlon> twaggs: i just right clicked on the iso file in nautilus and said burn to CD. the slowest it would let me select is 8x... is there a better way to burn an iso?
<BitEncrypt> when saving in gedit txt editor what does the 'line ending' function mean
<Flannel> pgpkeys: Right. But you didn't help that person to ask a better question, you just spouted a paragraph of text.  While it may have been well meaning, there are more effective means of helping.
<ChaosPsycheX> i installed ubuntu using wubi. i then wanted to move my ubuntu installation over to another partition, using wubi-move-to-partition. after i did this and tried to boot into it i got an error msg and dropped to a command prompt
<twaggs> [   261.696] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
<twaggs> [   261.700] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
<twaggs> [   261.700] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
<twaggs> [   261.709] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
<twaggs> [   262.039] no screens found
<FloodBot3> twaggs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aisourph> Yeah so IRC help etiquette tends to be 'just ask'. But I've 'just asked' twice now with plenty of other traffic around so it's not as if the channel is dead and the first time I mentioned the various RTFMing I'd done via URLs etc (the justf___inggoogleit people can shut up)  and got ignored both times except for my discussion with craigbass1976. So my question: are apt preference just a bad thing do ask about at the moment per people wh
<aisourph> o know/care about them not being active?
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, what does those two commands show.... can you pastebin?
<sprung> the problem I have been having is I want to connect to a VPN that is inside of another VPN. When I try to connect to the first VPN, no problem, but when I try to connect to the second that is inside, it's greyed out and I can't select it. Is this a limitation of network-manager?
<Hilikus> i installed an nvidia video card and connected the svideo output to my tv but the resolution is too big. the image is cut on the edges. is there any way to fix this?
<oxyrosis> KM0201, this is me in livecd mode, and guess what? the sound is now busted here too.
<Invisikon> anyone familiar with 11.04 (natty) ?
<KM0201> oxyrosis, hmm
<pgpkeys> :shrug: its worked for focusing people and their questions for years on multiple networks including this one, BUT since it bothers you I will do as you ask and not do it again
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, trying to figure that out now
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<pgpkeys> AND i will offer apologies
<Flannel> pgpkeys: Thanks.  Much appreciated.
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544254/
<tsimpson> Invisikon: natty support is in #ubuntu+1
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, capital EE and WW
<luxurymode> which version of adobe flash should i download? YUM for linux or APT for 9.04+?
<twaggs> oo
<BitEncrypt> hilikus, have tried messin with the resolution
<aisourph> YUM is for OpenSUSE/Fedora/etc
<aisourph> modulo alien
<luxurymode> aisourph: so which one then?
<Hilikus> BitEncrypt: yes, but it is always cut
<go3900> Is it useful to install the GSM Multiplexer, when on-line with gsm using usb modem? I would like to pimp my connection a bit
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544255/
<sprung> luxurymode, definitely not the YUM one, but there is Adobe Flash 10 available from the Ubuntu Software Center
<aisourph> between those, apt.
<swim> for some reason, my 10.10 just stopped waking up from suspend and I have wierd tracers on things when my computer reboots
<luxurymode> sprung: oh awesome
<valros> So I cant ssh or telnet into my desktop from any other machine in the LAN, but connecting through localhost is viable, any suggestions?
<aisourph> but personally I prefer to get the tarball from adobe labs directly, for the 64-bit version
<sprung> luxurymode, are you getting this via the Ubuntu Software Center? you should be doing that
<sprung> yeah 64 bit is different
<naveen1> hii.. iam a newbie to ubuntu.. can someone help me with finger-ldap package uninstallation??
<sprung> luxurymode, are you using 64 bit?
<BitEncrypt> hilicus, does your monitor come with zoom or unzoom function
<BitEncrypt> hilikus, see above
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, can you just pastebin the whole Xrg.0.log file?
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, yeah
<Hilikus> BitEncrypt: its a tv
<sprung> luxurymode, it will be under the Canonical Partners section
<dav_> hi guys - i'm booting off of the usb stick. is there a way to skip the window that asks "try or install" at boot time?
<luxurymode> sprung, no dont think so
<naveen1> hii.. iam a newbie to ubuntu.. can someone help me with finger-ldap package uninstallation??
<BitEncrypt> hilikus, i mean your computer
<sprung> luxurymode, Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center
<Hilikus> BitEncrypt: i have no idea
<KM0201> dav_, i dont think so.. since the idea of the live CD, is to "try then buy"...
<Hilikus> where would that be
<Flannel> aisourph: I believe that there's no way to specify you want to disregard the PPA version.  Since it's named "maverick".  The only recourse I can see is to give maverick-updates (and/or maverick-security) a higher priority than "maverick", except that's not forward compatible if you upgrade from Maverick
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544257/
<dav_> KM0201: my intent is to use this key only as a "try", no buy :) I already use ubuntu on all my computers..
<luxurymode> sprung: i see adobe flash plugin 10, but it just asks me to "use this source"
<aisourph> Flannel: but the dists/Release files do contain distinguishing information
<emeraldx> Is it possible to turn an Ubuntu install w/two network cards into a network tap?
<KM0201> dav_, well, then just click "Try" and don't worry about it.. :)
<aisourph> which http://linux.die.net/man/5/apt_preferences (and local man page) suggests can be used to filter preferences
<BitEncrypt> hilikus, have you seen your x server settings
<sprung> luxurymode, did you click yes?
<dav_> KM0201: yes but have to click try on every boot... surely there's some startup script somewhere where this can be commented out..
<naveen1> hii.. iam a newbie to ubuntu.. can someone help me with finger-ldap package uninstallation??
<luxurymode> sprung: yeah got it now. after yes it lets me install
<aisourph> in particular, they have different origins and labels (http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release vs http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release )
<sprung> luxurymode, :)
<Hilikus> BitEncrypt: no, what could i change
<KM0201> dav_, it's a live CD.. why on earth would ther ebe a startup script?.. nothing gets saved when you reboot
<luxurymode> officially supports FF, but should work with chrome, right?
<sprung> luxurymode, you will need to restart your browser
<luxurymode> cool, thanks for your help
<luxurymode> really appreciate it
<sprung> np
<dav_> KM0201: am using it on a USB key. stuff is saved. (I even apt-get installed some stuff and it sticks)
<Matthew_W> Ok, so that's working!  One final question
<KM0201> dav_, then you have a persistent install.. there might be a way to do it.
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, hold...
<Matthew_W> If I want to input the SSID and Authentication of a wireless network so it automagically connects and doesn't ever ask me to authenticate... how would I do that?
<BitEncrypt> hilikus, go to system, admin. nvidia x server  there you can setup another monitor
<dav_> KM0201: yes that's what I'm looking for :)
<emeraldx> Does anyone have experience w/network taps here?
<BitEncrypt> hilikus, press 'detect displays'
<mac_> Hey rom
<mac_> Can I just install ubuntu?
<mac_> if grub is corrupted
<mac_> actually reinstall to be more precise
<KM0201> mac_, that will usually fix a grub problem, as it will install a new grub w/ the new install (thus overwriting the old one)
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, can you paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mac_> KM0201: thats no problem
<BitEncrypt> does anybody know what the ' line ending ' function in gedit means
<Matthew_W> Does if ["$2
<mac_> KM0201: the thing is I have a windows partition too
<mac_> KM0201: will it harm that?
<Matthew_W> Does if ["$2" = "up"] then  detect wifi?
<Diamondcite> BitEncrypt: Maybe the difference between a UNIX end of line VS a DOS end of line?
<KM0201> mac_, well how is your current install set u?
<mac_> half windows half ubuntu]
<mac_> well actually more windows
<Diamondcite> Notepad doesn't really like the UNIX end of line.(doesn't go to a new line as it should)
<KM0201> mac_, ok, but it's not a wubi install, right?
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544258/
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, hold...
<mac_> KM0201: I have no idea
<aisourph> and http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release actually looks very similar to http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release in particular it has all the same Origin/Label/Suite/Version/Codename/Date
<ChaosPsycheX> can someone help me? i'm having trouble booting into ubuntu
<BitEncrypt> diamondcite, so if i choose windows EoL will the txt doc read on a windows machine?
<programmer__> ?
<olskolirc> im trying to use gtk-recordmydesktop and it says that my /dev/dsp is busy
<UnholyTerror> twaggs, did you say you get a GUI... low graphics mode?
<olskolirc> how can i see what is using my sound card please?
<twaggs> UnholyTerror, yes, That's what i'm in now... actually at full resolution, just no hardware accel i'm assuming
<wrice> lsof /dev/dsp
<programmer__> what is the trouble?
<Diamondcite> BitEncrypt: It should read better in some programs. Note that I've only found notepad to be weak against a non-windows end of line.
<ChaosPsycheX> i moved my ubuntu install to it's own partition and can't boot into it from grub. any ideas?
<UnholyTerror> ok, open a terminal...
<luxurymode> how can i check which drive my ubuntu is installed on? having major disks issues
<ChaosPsycheX> luxury, did you use wubi?
<Quackers> Gparted
<luxurymode> chaospyschex: no idea... lol total noob here
<mac_> KM0201:
<KM0201> mac_, hold on
<mac_> KM0201: no it was done through ubuntu
<mac_> KM0201: it was not installed in windows
<go3900> can I use GSM multiplexer to make my usb modem handle many applications better at the same time?
<Quackers> Use Synaptic to install gparted. Then System,Admin,gparted
<mac_> KM0201: it was done by the live cd
<glitchd> can anyone help me get flash to work in chrome for ubuntu? i cant watch youtube or any other flash related site.
<KM0201> mac_, ok, then just install over your old install.
<dan_> ty all
<mac_> KM0201: but it will ask to set the partitions again right?
<KM0201> mac_, yes, you'll have to do "advanced" partitioning to overwrite the old ones
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how do you remove a line in vim?
<mac_> KM0201: well wouldn't this put the windows installation at risk
<KM0201> no.
<ChaosPsycheX> i'm having problems booting into ubuntu after moving it to it's own partition.
<ChaosPsycheX> any idea why?
<KM0201> mac_, type this w/o quotes.. "/join #km0201"
<guampa> luxurymode: type 'mount | grep "/" ' in a terminal, that will tell you where you have your ubuntu installed, at least the root filesystem
<Quackers> Chaos, is Grub installed?
<ChaosPsycheX> quakers, yup
<TeslaTony> I just reinstalled Ubuntu, dual-booting with Windows, and Grub isn't showing my Win7 install. How do I fix this?
<ChaosPsycheX> when i pick the one that is on it's own partition i get dropped to inetramfs
<Diamondcite> ChaosPsycheX: Are you sure grub was updated to point to the RIGHT partition?
<Quackers> Chaos, try re-installing grub via Live cd
<ChaosPsycheX> diamoncite, nope. how can i configure grub?
<Quackers> TeslaTony sudo update-grub
<glitchd> can someone help me install flash correctly in chromium so i can stop looking at this retarded grey box??
<JosephUbuntu> I'm still having the problem that I had a few days ago--X won't start automatically, and now more stuff is going wrong.  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10243625#post10243625
<cyberchapin> anyone know about: upgrade ubuntu netbook edition by Alternate CD ???
<Diamondcite> ChaosPsycheX: Err..  I can't remember.. lets see if I can find a wiki
<ChaosPsycheX> ok
<cyberchapin> Where can i download the Ubuntu Netbook Edition Alternate CD?
<glitchd> wtf, does anyone know anything about flash for chromium in ubuntu 10.04?
<cyberchapin> i need this ISO for upgrade my OS
<Diamondcite> ChaosPsycheX: After thinking about what another user had said.. try to re-install grub again first, maybe the auto detection will fix ir.
<Diamondcite> ChaosPsycheX: Though for more information.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aisourph> cyberchapin, http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download ?
<aisourph> http://mirror.clarkson.edu/ubuntu-releases//maverick/ says for "Netbook live CD" that "There is one image available:"
<TeslaTony> Quackers, It's still only showing Linux kernels in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file. The install does seem to still be there, though
<aisourph> So what sort of alternate CD are you looking for?
<cyberchapin> @glitchd You need to install chromium from ppa
<reinforce__>  /server ddos.hanirc.org
<jschall> is there any chance someone could walk me through setting up ndiswrapper for a broadcom bcm4313 on kubuntu amd64? the bcmwl driver seems to be unreliable.
<cyberchapin> i want to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 but i dont want to loose my apps and my internet is slow for upgrade by netwotk
<Igoru> can't stop mysql via 'sudo service mysql stop' and /var/log/mysql.err and mysql.log are empty. any idea about where i could start investigating the problem?
<tkmr> on Ubuntu 10.10 server I have a script that starts Killing Floor server in a detached screen session, but when I run the script it says 'Must run suid root for multiuser support.' When I run the command outside of the script, it works fine. What's going on here?
<cyberchapin> @jschall you need to install ndiswrapper with gui and download the driver of your WiFi Card
<Quackers> Tesla, when did it last boot?
<TeslaTony> Quackers, probably a day or two ago. I had an Ubuntu 10.10 install alongside it nicely, but I did a reinstall on Ubuntu yesterday, and it hasn't been showing since
<bonjoyee> what is gvfsd-metadata?
<bonjoyee> what role does it play?
<katatonia> hi everyone
<katatonia> gn
<aisourph> alright so an alternate form of the question. and maybe this will trigger the jfgoogleit people (hi all) but I'll ask just and let people fill in details if they want: I want Firefox 4.x (from an actual repo) but the released Thunderbird version (my web browser has no real state but my mail client rather does). Does Ubuntu provide a supported way to accomplish this?
<aisourph> Flannel: I did see your answer regarding my specific question which is one reason I broadened it to the overall goals
<katatonia> how can update my ubuntu to new version with mac apperance withou install in cd/dvd? any know how can do it ?.. gretngs
<Flannel> aisourph: The people in #ubuntu-mozillateam might be able to answer that quicker than you might get an answer here; they're knee-deep in all the mozilla versioning stuff, and adept at PPA issues.
<aisourph> Flannel, thanks, will ask there
<DrManhattan>  I was wondering what an optimal chunk size would be for an ubuntu desktop raid0 system for the user to do a little amateur video editing?
<DrManhattan> 64, 128, 256, .5M?
<Nismine> Can anyone help me install Gyazo? New to linux.
<Diamondcite> What's gyazo?
<Nismine> An application for instant screeshots
<Nismine> I'm supposed to do something with this script
<Nismine> http://yaa.no-ip.org/~yaa/ddata/gyazo
<Diamondcite> Oh it's natively linux
<Nismine> Do you know how to do it?
<Diamondcite> Nismine: Never ran it before.. trying to see what it is..
<Nismine> Thanks. I read somewhere I was supposed to use ruby
<Nismine> No idea how
<symptom> !graphics
<symptom> can anyone point me towards a good nvidia vs. AMD linux graphics discussion/page
<Diamondcite> Nismine: Try something like "ruby ./gyazo" in the place you downloaded the file to?
<tsimpson> Nismine: it's a ruby script, install ruby, put the script somewhere like ~/bin/gyazo and make it executable
<IdleOne> or use the screenshot tool installed by default?
<sacarlson> Nismine: well you would need to intall the ruby package to start
<Nismine> Alright, I started using ubuntu yesterday, I still have no idea how to do most things
<Nismine> How do I install ruby?
<Diamondcite> Default screenshot tool seems more convient
<Diamondcite> Unless you are already used to using gyazo from other places.
<netbeast> hello
<Nismine> I prefer Gyazo because it instantly uploads it
<netbeast> i need some tech help
<itaylor57> or its your homework assignment
<sacarlson> IdleOne: Nismine: yes what would make this any better then the screenshot tool that seems to be built in?
<netbeast> for a creative pccam300 i cant seem to get it to work in ubuntu 10.10
<Diamondcite> sacarlson: Probably the only difference is lack of instant upload.
<Nismine> Yes, it is
<Nismine> But it becomes much more convenient
<Nismine> At lest for me
<Diamondcite> Nismine: Well as the others said.. please install ruby
<netbeast> can anyone help me with the creative pc cam 300 problem
<s093294> anyone have a solution for: I would like my ubuntu to on boot to dial up a vpn connection, and if dropped at some point reconnect? cant find a solution to this on google
<sacarlson> Diamondcite: ya I guess it would be like pastebinit for a screengrabed image
<Diamondcite> netbeast: Please be more specific as to what kind of problem. Is it on fire? Does it not detect? Are you upside down in a certain app?
<Nismine> What is the easiest way to get ruby?
<dannek7> hey all
<Nismine> From the official site?
<Diamondcite> Nismine: software center
<Nismine> Alright
<netbeast> i dont know if it detects i think it does cheese doesnt show anything it says it doesnt detect
<netbeast> this is what i get
<netbeast> netbeast@netbeast:~$ lsb_release -cdr;lsusb
<netbeast> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<netbeast> Release:	10.10
<netbeast> Codename:	maverick
<netbeast> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sacarlson> Nismine: yes just apt-get install ruby
<netbeast> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> netbeast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dannek7> I did something dumb, I changed my screen resolution on my external monitor. Now I cannot see my top bar. How do I get this top bar back or change the resolution?
<netbeast> well guess i cant paste what i get because i flood
<Diamondcite> netbeast:  Please do as the bot says, don't paste into the channel ^_^
<FredFlinstone> set up samba , can see share, cannot access, can someone help?  samba is not around ...
<netbeast> ok
<netbeast> would make it easier to help if i can paste
<Diamondcite> [22:11:08] <FloodBot1> netbeast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> Nismine: I also use gem but so I would recomend also apt-get install rubygems1.8    or maybe the newer versions
<craigbass1976> FredFlinstone, can't access from where?
<FredFlinstone> from my win box
<Nismine> Ok, I instaled it via apt-get
<craigbass1976> FredFlinstone, what's the samba log say is going on?
<symptom> can anyone point me towards a good nvidia vs. AMD linux graphics discussion/page
<FredFlinstone> i have one user, set up in samba & enabled
<netbeast> well the system detects  it because the id info comes up
<idea4good> hi all which device should i specify my boot loader installation here is my partition table
<idea4good> http://pastebin.com/bkJZbspN
<FredFlinstone> how do i get samba log?
<Diamondcite> FredFlinstone: Is there a user account setup for it? Of it's windows xp, have you tried disabling simple file sharing?
<netbeast> but cheese cant see it
<FredFlinstone> yeah the win boxes are ok, i know win well
<craigbass1976> FredFlinstone, I'm guessing somewhere in /var/log/samba  I've never set up anything but wide open shares though
<sacarlson> Nismine: you can upgrade most parts of ruby with gems and also get all the cool libs they have in it
<Igoru> can't stop mysql via 'sudo service mysql stop'. what the hell this means, from syslog?
<Igoru> operation="open" pid=25051 parent=25050 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<FredFlinstone> these are passworded win shares
<Diamondcite> netbeast: if you do "lsmod | grep -i spca" do you see any results?
<skullboy> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<craigbass1976> Igoru, does sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop work?
<Nismine> sacarlson: How exactly do I do it?
<craigbass1976> FredFlinstone, no idea then.  Sorry
<skullboy> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<netbeast> yes i get gspca_main
<netbeast> webcamstudio,gspca_main
<Diamondcite> FredFlinstone: Are they in the same workgroup? Do the logins used have the same password in both linux and windows? (for the linux side, the user needs to exist too)
<netbeast> gspca_spca500
<netbeast> and videodev
<craigbass1976> skullboy, does this work? http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-to-10.10-maverick-meerkat-desktop-and-server
<Diamondcite> netbeast: how about "ls /dev/video*"
<s093294> anyone who can make a bash script that check if ppp0 is alive if not run sudo pon vpn1 ?
<sacarlson> Nismine: the apt-get as I showed above
<Igoru> craigbass1976 no too.
<idea4good> http://pastebin.com/bkJZbspN here is my partition table
<Nismine> apt-get gems?
<cntb> skullboy: why not google http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=how+do+i+upgrade+from+ubuntu+10.04+to+10.10&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&client=firefox-a&rlz=1R1GZEV_es___MX407
<netbeast> i get /dev/video0 and /dev/video1
<FredFlinstone> Diamondcite, yes wher is my workgroup in ubuntu
<FredFlinstone> ?
<sacarlson> Nismine: apt-get install rubygems1.8
<idea4good> should i use same partition that i use for linux installation to install boot loader
<FredFlinstone> i m kinda new to linux, but not computers
<Diamondcite> FredFlinstone: That's configured in /etc/samba/smb.conf I think...
<Nismine> sacarlson: Alright, done. What next?
<_PI_> guys, for some reason I f'd up ubuntu on my desktop so bad, that even after a windows reformat - the cd won't boot
<FredFlinstone> yeah workgroup is the same
<sacarlson> Nismine: I see I also have apt-get install rubygems  installed so it might be a package that just links another
<Diamondcite> FredFlinstone: How about the users?
<sacarlson> Nismine: well then try run your script and see if your missing something
<FredFlinstone> yes
<symptom> NVIDIA > ATI for linux ????
<Nismine> How do I save the script? Txt, sh, ?
<Diamondcite> FredFlinstone: Such as... do both system use "slate" as the username and "bedrock" as the password for example?
<FredFlinstone> i did this before in karmic, i cant rememebr what is missing
<FredFlinstone> yes
<Diamondcite> FredFlinstone: I'm making assumptions the user it's being shared as has persmission to the said folder
<skpl> how do i turn my gnome splash screen on?
<FredFlinstone> and user is in samba and enabled
<sacarlson> Nismine: then start google for learning ruby with like http://www.troubleshooters.com/codecorn/ruby/basictutorial.htm
<_PI_> anyone help me get ubuntu back up and running?
<FredFlinstone> folder is a drive and says i am not the owner, which is funny i am the only user
<FredFlinstone> owner is xp i guess
<_PI_> even wubi's partition won't boot
<FredFlinstone> how do i get at the freaking permissions?
<skullboy> craigbass1976, it does not seem to
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: you might need to use something like forceuser=youruser    forcegroup=yourgroup  in the samba config
<edbian> FredFlinstone, ls -la    lets you see them
<Diamondcite> FredFlinstone: I'm confused.. permissions linux or windows side?
<FredFlinstone> i didnt do  forcegroup
<FredFlinstone> trying that
<greezmunkey> yikes
<FredFlinstone> linux permissions says i am not the owner
<_PI_> anyone?
<klowny> my systeminfo shows me only having one processor, but i have two. any help?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I'm not too experienced on the windows side but that's what's needed for windows to use ubuntu as a server
<edbian> FredFlinstone, sudo chown <youruserName> file   to make yourself the owner
<francis> cheguei... boa noite..
<^Phantom^> woohoo i found a blank cd
<bonjoyee> do gnome apps work under lxde?
<^Phantom^> Can I please get some help setting up a Xubuntu cd?
<idea4good> what happened to the room today is it everyone is super busy so no time to listen some stupid installer questions
<edbian> bonjoyee, Yes but you have to install a bunch of dependencies
<FredFlinstone> do i need to be the owner?
<edbian> ^Phantom^, What do you mean "set up"
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, i have all that, must be more
<^Phantom^> My system that it's going on has 192MB of ram right now (will be upgraded in the future) and I was told to make an alternative install CD.
<edbian> FredFlinstone, i have no idea.  You said you weren't the owner which implied you want / need to be?
<glitchd> JosephUbuntu, no more ideas?
<Diamondcite> idea4good: If it's just where to put the MBR, the drive it's on ie /dev/sda (not /dev/sda1), if it's grub/boot loader pick the location with /boot
<JosephUbuntu> Sorry.
<JosephUbuntu> I don't have any more ideas.
<FredFlinstone> been using http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/05/how-to-setup-samba-in-linux.html with help from a guy, but he is stuck
<sacarlson> idea4good: no don't use the partition use the drive  like /dev/sda
<JosephUbuntu> I'd try on the forums if I were you.
<glitchd> JosephUbuntu, thx for the effort
<JosephUbuntu> yep
<bonjoyee> edbian: i have disabled installing recommended packages..and when trying to install lxde its just 9MB!!!...so i need more?
<edbian> ^Phantom^, sure.  You'll find instrucstions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<dfhsd> Julian Assange has an assurance torrent 1.4Gb, encrypted. It's included in many bigger Music-torrents. Go 4 FLAC.
<idea4good> let me show you the screen shot
<glitchd> can someone help me to get flash working in chromium for ubuntu 10.04?
<FredFlinstone> i have an ntfs drive to be shared, i did what the page says
<skullboy> craigbass1976, it does not seem to
<FredFlinstone> but it dont work
<edbian> bonjoyee, If you want to run gnome apps you need to have (for one I know) gtk installed.  Now it's possible that it's already installed.  IDK, who cares.  Just try to install the programs you want.  Recommended packages are not the same as dependencies.  apt-get will get everything you need
<itaylor57> glitchd: you need to find a PPA to get flash running
<sacarlson> glitchd: it works 95% of the time in firefox in 10.04 for me
<edbian> skullboy, how's it going?
<klowny> anyone able to help with the processor thing?
<glitchd> itaylor57, where can i find it?
<idea4good> Diamondcite : http://imgur.com/sooWg
<glitchd> sacarlson, yes it works in ff for me too
<greezmunkey> FredFlinstone: can you read and write to the ntfs drive? Is it mounted?
<skullboy> edbain, good got my new system up and runing but it is based off of ubuntu 10.04 and i want 10.10
<idea4good> sacarlson : just pasted the image
<glitchd> sacarlson, but im starting to use chromium more nd more nd i dont want to have to swtich back nd forth all the time
<FredFlinstone> i used ntfs cong tool, did that scru me?
<idea4good> http://pastebin.com/bkJZbspN  partition table
<bonjoyee> edbian, I mean the programs are already installed and don't need more as of now...just want to try a diff DE...
<FredFlinstone> seems to have
<FredFlinstone> ntfs config tool has sfa except two check boxes!
<edbian> bonjoyee, Just switch to lxde and start your apps.  The DE is not an environment as much as it is just a couple apps that are running all the time that help you do useful things.
<edbian> bonjoyee, It does not limit you in any way as far as what apps you can run.
<francis> /alguem on?
<skullboy> edbain, can you help me
<FredFlinstone> how do i ACTUALLY configure it?
<edbian> skullboy, Depends what the problem is
<bonjoyee> edbian, thanks
<edbian> bonjoyee, no problem :)
<Diamondcite> idea4good: That looks about right. That is the HDD the linux is installed on correct?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: where does the problem lie?  in windows users can't access your linux or linux can't access the windows shared files?
<edbian> skullboy, But the futurama holiday special is going to get at least 50% of my attention
<FredFlinstone> windows users can't access  linux
<bonjoyee> edbian,....the nick..something to do with debian?...just curios..
<idea4good> Diamondcite : But if you look at my partition table I want to install linux in sda5
<edbian> bonjoyee, I use Debian and my name is Ed!
<edbian> ha
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: well I can see from the link above you have the security tight,  just open it up
<Diamondcite> sacarlson: FredFlinstone: In this case.. maybe he needs the NTFS mounted as a user other than root? Since samba might be facing access restrictions.
<klowny> this support is pretty bad. think ill come back when it is a little less hectic.
<skullboy> edbain, well the os gnacktrack is based off of ubuntu 10.04 i want to update the version to 10.10 but the normal way of doing that does not work what should i try
<Diamondcite> idea4good: Linux installer REPLACES the windows boot loader.
<FredFlinstone> you guys lost me now
<edbian> skullboy, Go to system-> admin -> software sources -> and change it to "normal releases' instead of "long term releases'
<sacarlson> Diamondcite: you could be correct,  I'm not sure about that part since you are also mounting an ntfs disk I guess in linux FredFlinstone
<bonjoyee> edbian:hmmm..i use debian as well...:)
<edbian> skullboy, Then try again
<^Phantom^> Can the xubuntu alternative CD run live?
<idea4good> Diamondcite : so you want me to specify whole hdd as selected in pic
<edbian> bonjoyee, hooray!
<Diamondcite> idea4good: Yes.
<rww> ^Phantom^: alternate CDs aren't live cds, no.
<Diamondcite> idea4good: Least in regard to the boot loader.
<skullboy> edbain, i tryed 10 times
<IBMThinkPad> Hello, can someone help me real quick? I am having an issue with my sound card
<edbian> skullboy, Then perhaps that distro is lagging behind Ubuntu.
<_PI_> anyone ever get the cd to boot but hang your system?
<FredFlinstone> and i was so close :(
<edbian> skullboy, Technically this is Ubuntu support.  Not gnutrack or whatever
<_PI_> cuz that's what mine's doing
<^Phantom^> Because I want to backup the hard drive (~30GB) onto my external hard drive (250GB) for restoration in case this doesn't work right now.
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: so best to solve one problem at a time by just shareing another part of your linux system that isn't ntfs to take that part of the problem out until you find out if anything works
<Diamondcite> sacarlson: FredFlinstone: I treat ntfs-3g as voodoo, Maybe there is a way to change the user it's mounted as but I don't know how personally.
<FredFlinstone> i have only ntfs shares
<skullboy> edbain, is it not based off of ubuntu???
<FredFlinstone> i have only ntfs drives, other than a ubuntu partition
<mohamed> hii 4 all
<IBMThinkPad> Can someone help me out real quick?
<edbian> skullboy, Sure, it's based off of Ubuntu.  But it might lag behind a bit.  Similar to Mint.  They are different from Ubuntu, maybe they are still making their revisions on 10.10
<sacarlson> Diamondcite: yes I think there are mount values that can be forced at mount time but lets simplify and fix samba first
<edbian> skullboy, code development is not automatic ya know
<nsd> How can I run executable files on a mounted partition that I set up in /etc/fstab? I explicity wrote the 'exec' flag and yet when I mount the partition I can run executables and mount tells me that it was mounted with 'noexec'. Any ideas?
<idea4good> Diamondcite : when i try to install since sda5 file system is unknown "No root file system specified"
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: just use you /home/you/here  as a temp dir to test with
<skullboy> edbain, i know im a programmer my self
<IBMThinkPad> The driver that is supplied to my ThinkPad T21's Crystal Fusion Sound card is not working properly. I constantly have to adjust the volume in Ubuntu to get the audio to come thru, is there a solution to this?
<edbian> skullboy, :) Ask in the gnubacktrack channel
<mohamed> i faced that prob b4
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: it's almost imposible to fix two broken things at the same time
<_PI_> does anyone see this?
<Nismine> sacarlson: I still can't run it. Do i need to do something with ruby first?
<mohamed> just install it at whole the hard disk
<nsd> _PI_: If you're asking if your IRC client is working, then yes
<sacarlson> Nismine: what does it say is missing?
<edbian> _PI_, I see it
<Nismine> It doesn't say anything. It simply does nothing when I run it.
<mohamed> what can u tell me about programming?
<sacarlson> Nismine: try run the hello world script to make sure you have ruby installed or that you have at least pointed to ruby in you script
<FredFlinstone> what goes in smbusers? an example?
<greezmunkey> mohamed: it's boring
<_PI_> listen, I know you guys are really busy, but I think I may have a simple problem
<skullboy> edbain, they dont seem to have one
<Nismine> Alright
<mohamed> why
<_PI_> I've gotten ubuntu to boot before from cd, and it won't now
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: are you sharing /home/you yet?
<nsd> greezmunkey: you would've thought that after, oh, like seven years I would have realized that :)
<itaylor57> glitchd: try this link to get flash player in chromium http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<edbian> skullboy, Well than they don't have a feature that Ubuntu does.
<greezmunkey> :)
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, prob not, how?
<IBMThinkPad> Hey guess what, I have a question. If someone is willing to help...
<netzsooc> I have a problem with Skype in Ubuntu 10.10
<FredFlinstone> remeber i am a newb
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: just go into nautilus and right click on a dir in your home to share
<mohamed> netzsooc go ahead
<nsd> _PI_: Is it on a different machine than you tried booting off the CD before? You may have to set up your BIOS to try booting from removable media like CDs before your hard drive
<skullboy> edbain, they are already going under
<netzsooc> I can send video but I can't recieve video, I mean people can see me in conferences but I can't see them
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: one step at a time grasshopper
<netzsooc> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=776493
<netzsooc> that is my exact problem
<mohamed> well
<FredFlinstone> ok done
<netzsooc> I have looked through different forums but they solve problem about sending video
<nsd> Anyone that knows something about fstab and mount options? I'm having trouble executing files on a FAT partition...
<mohamed> have u checked your sky options?
<netzsooc> not getting it
<netzsooc> yes mohamed
<netzsooc> they are as should be
<skullboy> edbain, lets approch this differently is there a way to get all the backtrack tools into ubuntu 10.10
<FredFlinstone> and win box access it !
<edbian> skullboy, Oh almost definitely.  What tools are they offering?
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson,  and the win box accessed it !
<edbian> skullboy, I bet you $10 that 90% of them are in the Ubuntu repos.
<netzsooc> skullboy yes, you can...
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: is that a good thing?
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson,  which tells us?
<mohamed> try to install onther version of it and i think it'll solved
<nsd> nvm I think I may seem y problem
<edbian> skullboy, And if they're open source you literally can install ALL of them.
<glitchd> itaylor57, ok ill try it, i hope it works, ill let u know if it doesnt
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: that we now need to look at how we mount you ntfs disk
<mohamed> any programmer here ?
<netzsooc> mohamed I don't know where to get another version
<FredFlinstone> that was an access from a non ok user
<skullboy> edbain, mostly pen testing apps
<Nismine> sacarlson: The hello world script worked.
<mohamed> www.download.com
<edbian> skullboy, pen testing?  You mean usb drive testing?
<mohamed> u can find it on it
<netzsooc> thankyou mohamed
<sacarlson> Nismine: ok so ruby sounds like it's installed ok,  what error do you see on your other script
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, how we mount, beats me
<mohamed> u welcome
<netzsooc> skullboy: you can, but there is no point on doing that
<netzsooc> BackTrack is already Debian Based
<skullboy> edbain, no hacking apps but i hack people legally its my job
<skullboy> edbain, well that and programming
<edbian> skullboy, Name a hacking app and I can tell you how to install it in Ubuntu (including some windows apps)
<itaylor57> skullboy: my job is stopping people like you :>)
<rww> edbian: "pen"'s short for penetration
<edbian> rww, Thanks
<edbian> skullboy, My job is studying people like you
<Nismine> sacarlson: It doesn't give me any error, it's just not happening...
<skullboy> itaylor57, we hack to test vanerbillitys to make tech safer
<greezmunkey> edbian: Psychiatrist?
<sacarlson> Nismine: what is it we expect to happen?
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, what happend?
<edbian> greezmunkey, You're way off.  Computer Science student (I'm taking adv. network security next semester)
<sprung> skullboy, vulnerabilities?
<Nismine> sacarlson: It is supposed to install Gyazo I guess.
<sacarlson> Nismine: if a keystroke is suposed to triger it add prints to see what it's doing
<netzsooc> skullboy you can try sudo apt-get app in ubuntu
<maco> netzsooc: missed a word in that command
<netzsooc> skullboy you can try sudo apt-get install app in ubuntu
<netzsooc> thanx maco
<sacarlson> Nismine: I glanced at it didn't install anything
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, how we mount, beats me, how do i check that?
<netzsooc> (4:46 am here, not that bright)
<skullboy> sprung, yea so we can improve security
<tbrock> hey guys, what is the most text-mate like editor out there for ubuntu that works well in gnome
<sprung> skullboy, sorry, you just spelled it so strangely :)
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I'm reasearching how to mount with a forced user for ntfs but I havn't found it yet
<dabukalam> tbrock: emacs?
<netzsooc> skullboy, why you want to install those apps in ubuntu? if you have already BackTrack?
<FredFlinstone> i see, thanks
<glitchd> wth........i cannot for the life of me get flash to work in chrome.
<Nismine> sacarlson: I suppose it is broken then. Thanks a lot for the help anyway.
<glitchd> please help
<skullboy> unholyterror, some how i installed it as a live distso on my internal
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, what happend?
<skullboy> unholyterror, some how i installed it as a live distso on my internal
<UnholyTerror> ;) OMG!
<glitchd> some body, anybody
<UnholyTerror> skullboy, did you get it straightened out?
<glitchd> help please
<skullboy> netzooc, i hate kde
<edbian> glitchd, What's the problem?  Can't help to we know that
<idea4good> i select the partition to install linux  though fdisk -l shows it linux file system the gui install window show it as unknown type and wants tme to change to a know file system
<skullboy> unholyterror, yea thx 4 the help
<idea4good> and it gives following list of options
<idea4good> http://pastebin.com/wYPd9RQZ
<skullboy> sprung, sorry bout my spelling i need to get to bed my spellings worse when im tired
<glitchd> edbian, i cant for the life or luck of me get flash to work in chromium
<netzsooc> skullboy I think it is easier to get your favorite windows manager for backtrack, thoug if you are pentesting I don't know why you need X
<Nismine> By the way guys, how normal is it that after installing ubuntu on my 500GB hdd I only have 421GB left? It was a clean install.
<edbian> glitchd, Ha ha, no worries. Does flash work in another browser?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: to start how is it presently mounted   check with the command mount  and pastebin that to us
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, are you running it with --enable-plugins?
<glitchd> edbian, yes, firefox
<skullboy> netzooc, i dont
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, yes i AM
<jrib> Nismine: can you pastebin the output of « df -h »?
<_PI_> problems with ubuntu cd hanging on setup?
<edbian> glitchd, Do you have more than one flash player installed?  Which flash player are you using?
<netzsooc> Nismine 500 gb are actually not 500 gb
<_PI_> anyone?
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, what does it do?
<skullboy> gotta drop out here bye
<Nismine> jrib: I don't know how to do it. Can you help me?
<glitchd> edbian, i do not believe so
<netzsooc> anyway, skullboy I think it would be faster to install gnome in backtrack
<edbian> glitchd, Search 'flash' in synaptic.  Make sure you only have 1 flash player.
<Nismine> netzsooc: I got at least 480GB with windows installed
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, when i go to youtube, or any other site that has a flash type applet, i jus get a grey/black box
<edbian> glitchd, When you are restarting chromium make SURE the process is ending each time.
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, did you try to  press play?
<jrib> Nismine: open Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and type « df -h » without the guillemets
<grg27> I have a quick quistion? Can u boot up back into windows 7 even through ubuntu is on your flash drive
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, there are no buttons, jus a grey box, although, i get the audio
<glitchd> edbian, I did
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, what kind of computer/graphics?
<grg27> I have a quick quistion? Can u boot up back into windows 7 even through ubuntu is on your flash driv
<edbian> glitchd, Which package is installed?
<glitchd> edbian, flashplugin-nonfree.....flashplugin-installer
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, and which version of flash?
<Nismine> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Nismine> /dev/sda1             448G  8.5G  417G   2% /
<Nismine> none                  2.0G  300K  2.0G   1% /dev
<Nismine> none                  2.0G  1.1M  2.0G   1% /dev/shm
<Nismine> none                  2.0G   92K  2.0G   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> Nismine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nismine> none                  2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /var/lock
<edbian> glitchd, You restarted chromium I assume?
<edbian> glitchd, How did you install chromium?
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, i have  dell n5010  i5 processor and 8 gigs of ram, no clue on the graphics card tho
<glitchd> edbian, yes
<glitchd> edbian, i dont exactly remember
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, and which version of flash?
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, i would assume its version 10
<overrider> in ubuntu, do i have to use groupmod usermod etc, or can i type directly into /etc/group to add my users to groups?
<jrib> Nismine: your hard drive has a size of 448G and ubuntu is using 8.5 of those
<UnholyTerror> you could try to d/l straight from adobe...
<dfhsd> edbian: RTFM.
<dfhsd> & forget flah-virus
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, i did, several times already
<jrib> overrider: you can do all of those things.  Or just use "adduser" and "deluser" which are probably easier and less error-prone
<edbian> dfhsd, Pardon me?
<rww> !rtfm | dfhsd
<ubottu> dfhsd: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Nismine> jrib: I don't get it. I got more than that with windows. Never mind. Thanks jrib.
<dfhsd> & forget adobes flash-virus. it's closed source
<jrib> Nismine: how much more?
<_PI_> I think I have bad sectors on the drive, but can't fix them
<overrider> jrib: yes but say i want to add a user to a group, can i just add him to the right group in /etc/group or do i have to use the tool for it? im worried the tool may update some other files that i dont know about
<edbian> glitchd, What version of Ubuntu is this?
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, ive also done this before i installed each time sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<glitchd> edbian, 10.04
<FredFlinstone> http://pastebin.com/iCG6yW5P
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/iCG6yW5P
<glitchd> edbian, it worked in the past, then one day it just stopped working
<_PI_> my boot cd hangs on *Setting sensors limits
<Nismine> jrib: I used to have at least 450 free, I think even more.
<jrib> overrider: like I said, you can just edit /etc/group if you want, but I'd suggest you use adduser/deluser
<edbian> glitchd, Does youtube work?  What site are you testing on?
<glitchd> edbian, in ff only
<glitchd> edbian, i am becoming more of a chromium user now
<jrib> Nismine: well you probably have a swap partition too which occupies some space.
<edbian> glitchd, sure.  What site are you testing on?
<glitchd> edbian, so i want to get it to work in that
<glitchd> edbian, youtube
<jrib> Nismine: in any case, the actual files are only occupying 8.5G of space
<Mene-Mene> I've been trying to get sound working for a while. I'm in Ubuntu 10.10 on an onboard sound card on a Gigabyte GA-h55m-ud2h. I've checked the realtek drivers but all their servers require a login, any suggestions for help?
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, What does Menui->About say?
<Nismine> jrib: Yeah, that is what I suspected but didn't know how to know for sure. Thanks. The space will hopefuly not be a problem for now.
<edbian> glitchd, yes, Menu -> About
<rigved> is it possible to increase the swap space after installing ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> Nismine: should be plenty :)
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, where do i type that in at?
<crimsun> rigved: yes, if you have room to expand.
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ok and what is it we are trying to share of all these partitions?
<Gulfstream> My log out and shut down and restart options have disappeared. How do I fix this?
<jrib> rigved: you could shrink/enlarge the partition or just use a swap file
<UnholyTerror> Google Chrome->About
<glitchd> UnholyTerror,  or where do i access that?
<UnholyTerror> chrome menu
<rigved> crimsun: ok. via disk utility, right?
<glitchd> UnholyTerror,  chromium 8.0.552.215 (67652) Ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> glitchd, sudo apt-get reinstall flash-plugin-nonfree
<edbian> glitchd, Worth a shot ;)
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, all of them
<crimsun> rigved: sure, or via another utility
<UnholyTerror> edbian, chrome should come with flash built in....
<FredFlinstone> sdb1 is all i have tried so far
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: you want to share your root?
<glitchd> edbian, invalid operation
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, all of the NTFS
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: whitch of these are ntfs?
<FredFlinstone> all of them but 1
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: just pick one so we have something to work on
<glitchd> edbian, so i tried this sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, and it says this flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<FredFlinstone> backups
<rigved> crimsun: one more thing. should it shrink a ntfs partition via windows or ubuntu? i had heard that the ubuntu ntfs drivers are not as robust as the windows ones
<FredFlinstone> sdb1`
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, in the url bar type: chrome://plugins
<Gulfstream> The options that include show down (upper right part of screen) have changed/disappeared. How do I get to the shut down/restart options?
<edbian> glitchd, sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree     (I want it to install again since I know it's already installed)
<rww> edbian: fyi, -nonfree is a transition package in newer versions of ubuntu. I suspect you'd want flashplugin-installer instead
<rigved> edbian: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson,  backups - sdb1 - should be working from what i have tread
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson,  backups - sdb1 - should be working from what i have read
<edbian> glitchd, see what rigved said?
<FredFlinstone> damn i cant type i shoudl just give up
<edbian> rww rigved Thanks
<rigved> edbian: it's just another way to do the same thing. you are welcome
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ok and it seems I must have lost or never seen your file /etc/samba/smb.conf  so pastebin that too
<glitchd> edbian, says this "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video.
<glitchd> Download it from Adobe."
<hipitihop> Can someone enlighten me as to why it appears impossible to play standard definition rented DVD's ? the disc mounts, and even the title is shown, but nothing can actually play it, generally just complaining about not being able to read source
<Broichen> For flash can't you just utilize the normal Software Packaging?
<glitchd> edbian, and i have done that already, several times tonigth
<glitchd> tonight
<edbian> glitchd, yeah, the package does that for you much easier
<edbian> glitchd, You tried what?  Going to the website manually or reinstalling using the command I gave?
<glitchd> edbian, umm, both actually
<rww> hipitihop: Have you installed libdvdcss? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Broichen> Remember that after the install you have to restart your web browser.
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/C7Kb6usS
<edbian> glitchd, You should only have 1 version of flash player installed, that's almost def the problem.  When you have more than 1 installed it gets all sorts of confused
<rigved> glitchd: oh that's not fixable in ubuntu x86_x64. you need to have ubuntu x86 to view those videos
<s093294> It should not be needed to call dhclient eth0 at each boot right ? eth0 dont get any ip before i do dhclient eth0 after a restart, why is this=
<glitchd> edbian, and throughout this all, each time i either get the grey box with audio or i get told that i need to upgrade my flash player and to go to the site and get it
<Nismine> sacarlson: Still there?
<edbian> glitchd, I understand that it's confusing.
<sacarlson> Nismine: yes
<edbian> glitchd, To be honest this is how you get flash working: you install flashplugin-installer    That's it.
<glitchd> rigved, i am using a 32 bit ubuntu
<Nismine> I managed to make it work, I needed a program called imagemagick.
<edbian> glitchd, There is the small issue that sometimes you have to make sure there aren't any other versions installed.
<Nismine> It's working now.
<glitchd> edbian, then idk what could be the problem then
<Nismine> Sweet.
<hipitihop> rww, checking...
<edbian> glitchd, Perhaps try running chromium from the term and check for errors when you go to youtube.
<wrd> has anybody here tried lightspark from ppa with fallback gnash? if so, how is the experience? does youtube and vimeo work (flawless)?
<dfhsd> Flood bot signature detected at this address, sorry ;-)
<edbian> glitchd, Is this machine 64bit?
<Broichen> Glitchd - Go to your Software centre and uninstall Adobe Flash Player.
<rigved> should i shrink a ntfs partition via windows or ubuntu? i had heard that the ubuntu ntfs drivers are not as robust as the windows ones
<Broichen> Rig - if you shring a partition via windows it may unusable in Ubunto and vise versa.
<edbian> rigved, That's more about reading / writing.  The partition editor in Ubuntu is very good.
<adgautam> « /win 1 »
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: can you cd /media/Backup;  and ls -l  to see what the files are setup as user and group?
<rww> rigved: I'd use Windows, if only because Windows' NTFS resizer is a lot faster.
<glitchd> edbian, no its 32 bit
<sacarlson> Nismine: cool
<rigved> Broichen, edbian, rww: ok. thanx. :)
<Nismine> sacarlson: Thank you for your help. It actually seems pretty simple now.
<FredFlinstone> sounds like DOS, didnt work
<FredFlinstone> bash: cd: /media/Backup: No such file or directory
<glitchd> Broichen, well edbian told me to run it in teminal and see the out put
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: try sudo -i and try again
<glitchd> Broichen, so i did, do u want to look at the output at all?
<setg> hello
<Broichen> Sure, I sent you a private message
<Gulfstream> is it possible to play movies like Iron Man in Ubuntu?
<FredFlinstone> what was that supposed to do, same result - -bash: cd: /media/Backup: No such file or directory
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: are you superuser now?
<FredFlinstone> is that the #?
<FredFlinstone> says root, so i guess so
<Datz> Gulfstream: yes
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I'm not the best speller read between the lines what is in dir /media
<Gulfstream> Datz: How do I play movies on DVD such as Iron Man in Ubuntu?
<Datz> Gulfstream: what have you tried?
<Gulfstream> Datz: I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ChaosPsycheX> what does "devadm is not permitted while udev is uncofigured" mean when trying to boot into ubuntu
<FredFlinstone> saca ok looks proper, the  fiels are the right ones under BACKUPS (case was wrong)
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson,  ok looks proper, the  fiels are the right ones under BACKUPS (case was wrong)
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: and with ls -l?
<Datz> Gulfstream: I'd assume it'd play in "Move Player"
<Datz> Movie*
<FredFlinstone> will i ever get used to case matters?
<Gulfstream> Datz: let em try the DVD again then...
<Gulfstream> see what happens
<Datz> Gulfstream: myself, I'd probably use VLC media player
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, ls shows waht it should
<FredFlinstone> and size matters too :)
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I have no idea what it should be,  as I said I need to know who owns the files
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, sorry i am getting real tired
<FredFlinstone> all root
<adgautam> hello
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: and what group are they under so give us one line with one file in it
<Gulfstream> Datz: "An error occured Could not read from resource."
<FredFlinstone> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root  4096 2010-10-12 01:29 1-stuff
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ok root,  well that won't work now will it
<adgautam> can anyone help me on how to join a channel
<ChaosPsycheX> what does "devadm is not permitted while udev is uncofigured" mean when trying to boot into ubuntu
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: and what is the mask on the files?
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, i plan to read getting started with 10.04
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: none of this would be needed if it was a normal ext4 file system
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, i do not understand that last one
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, what's the status?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I just want a pastebin  of ls -l
<FredFlinstone> when i know lnux better, they all will be, windoze and ntfs sucks
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: since your not giveing me what i need to know
<aidrocsid> anyone tried ctaclysm with wine yet?
<FredFlinstone> ok
<aidrocsid> *cataclysm
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/7Vx29bKp
<dfhsd> Flood bot signature detected at this address
<dfhsd> I have no Flood bot installed!
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: finally like pulling teeth
<rww> dfhsd: Take the silliness to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, sorry i am trying 2 understand everything, most is new
<dfhsd> thanks, rww!
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ok it seems to be set with mask 777 so lets test back as none super user
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: exit ;  to go back to your $ prompt
<Gulfstream> so the DVD still doesn't play. It mounts but it won't play. Do I need to install something for it to play?
<FredFlinstone> ok
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: can we read the dir now?
<rww> Gulfstream: libdvdcss. See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<FredFlinstone> yes
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ls and see if it can be read and now try touch test.txt   to see if you can write
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, what's the status?
<FredFlinstone> it didnt asnwer me
<FredFlinstone> that is good?
<FredFlinstone> ah i see
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: yes it's good,  ls -l test.txt  to see who owns it
<FredFlinstone> its there
<netbeast> can anyone help with a webcamera problem cant get creative pc cam300 to work
<FredFlinstone> fred seems to own all
<hipitihop> rww, you are a legend, many thanks
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: paist that line of your test.txt   can't be user all
<Gulfstream> rww: looks like it will work!
<Gulfstream> rww: it works! thanks!
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: the line from that ls -l  with test.txt in it  can I see that?
<FredFlinstone> oh man i am in the wrong place
<FredFlinstone> hang on
<glitchd> UnholyTerror, still not working.
<Hilikus> how can i restart X?
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, you running chromium or google chrome?
<FredFlinstone> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2010-12-16 00:26 test.txt
<bonjoyee>  Hilikus: sudo service gdm restart
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ok well it is writeable so the only error I see so far is you have the wrong path in your smb.conf file
<UnholyTerror> Hilikus, CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE if enabled in System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layout->Options
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/ikBm7c4Y
<UnholyTerror> glitchd, you running chromium or google chrome?
<FredFlinstone> wrong path?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I see this path = /media/sdb1  and it seems it should be something like path= /media/BACKUP
<Hilikus> bonjoyee: i don't use gnome or any desktop manager
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: also the forceuser and forcegroup seems to not match what is forced into you ntfs file system,
<FredFlinstone> ah, yeah i was asking about that earlier, either here in in the beginner chan
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: so seems to be a breach in security but you should set forceuser and forcegroup=root
<FredFlinstone> path i get, please explain the rest
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: try just change the path and see what it does
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone:  after the change in that file then restart samba  I think with sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<netbeast> i hate this one thing i cant get to work webcamera
<sacarlson> ok next victum
 * linux_probe thinks up a troll question just for sacarlson 
<ejv> "Debootstrap warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/p/perl/perl_5.10.1-8ubuntu2_i386.deb was corrupt" <----HELPPPPPPPP
<clu3> hi, i wanna run windows on my ubuntu box, sometimes. Which virtualization software should i install?
<netbeast> wine right
<ejv> clu3: vmware, kvm, virtualbox, etc, for full blown virtualization solutions
<xangua> clu3: virtualbox¿ the one you want
<gogeta> clu3: the one from virtulbox website has usb support
<FredFlinstone> ]1m
<UnholyTerror> clu3, vmware or virtualbox.
<bonjoyee> clu3: vbox works well for me too
<clu3> ok, thanks guys, is vbox same as virtual box?
<bonjoyee> yes
<maco> clu3: yes, just an abbreviation
<ejv> freenode needs a cursing room where i can just vent when computer stuff breaks...
<OvermindDL1> Greetings, a question, I have a PC with Windows XP on one drive, but the boot partition is on a different drive, I install Ubuntu to dual-boot on to a third drive, but grub appears to be installing onto the Windows XP drive instead of the second drive which is where the BIOS checks for the boot partition.  Technically the Windows XP drive is hd0, the second is hd1, and Ubuntu is on hd2, but the BIOS will only boot off of 
<clu3> okie, you guys are so helpful. Thanks a lot!!!
<FredFlinstone> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<bonjoyee> get it from http://virtualbox.org
<FredFlinstone> how do i restart samba?
<rigved> ejv: there ot if you like
<OvermindDL1> Or should I just do it manually?
<bonjoyee> FredFlinstone: sudo service smbd restart
<Fezzler> You Tube video is slow
<Fezzler> And i have a graphics card
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: tell grub to install to the other drive. you can do it with manule partation in the installer
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, still no access
<OvermindDL1> gogeta:  Hmm, I saw where to set partitions but not what to mark as the boot drive, let me check again...
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: or tell bios to look at the other drive
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: its on the bottem
<OvermindDL1> gogeta:  I can tell the BIOS to do that, but hd0 is not bootable, whether a boot partition is installed or not, it is not quite a 'real' drive in the conventional sense
<bonjoyee> FredFlinstone: whats the output of "groups" command
<rigved> OvermindDL1: safest bet is to remove the windows drive and install. then when you are done, plug in the windows drive later and run sudo update-grub from the ubuntu terminal
<xangua> Fezzler: define slow, ps. flash sucks in linux
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: bootable is just a partation flage justadd it
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: try change the forceuser=root forcegroup=root and restart again
<UnholyTerror> OvermindDL1, what rigved said... and #grub
<OvermindDL1> rigved:  Ah, right, how obvious...  Thanks.
<OvermindDL1> gogeta:  This drive still has issued, it is... odd..  ;-)
<rigved> OvermindDL1: you are welcome
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: but you can also change where grub goes so you can do eyhter
<FredFlinstone> GROUPS = fred adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<Fezzler> xangua>> t h e   v i d e o  s t u t t e r s - not smooth
<Fezzler> xangua>> does play at low res 250
<OvermindDL1> gogeta:  Already installed anyway, just the bios is not booting it due to looking on wrong drive.
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, ok what file is hat?
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: so flage the drive bootable tell bioss to look there
<Some_Person> Is there a simple tool I can use to combine two images together (one above the other)? I need to do this for like 10 images
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: the same file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: bootable is a simple partation option
<OvermindDL1> gogeta: Anytime I do that however things kind of die...
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: heh
<OvermindDL1> Pretty sure the drive is dieing...
<gogeta> OvermindDL1: or has a bad boot sector yeasighn of bad drive
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, that did it thanks a big bunch, wish i understood it, i was fred in 10.04 and it worked, oh well
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, you rock :)
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: cool
<CyberCod> are there any SSH ninja's hanging around?  I have a pretty hard question
<mateothegreat> ?!
<rww> CyberCod: best to just ask it and see if anyone replies
<izinucs> CyberCod: throw it out there.. someone might know the answer
<Maletor> CyberCod: IRC rule number 42458: just ask
<Maletor> LOL ^^
<Ardethian> why can't i see users list on xChat? o.o
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, did 3 more they work, now how about getting sharing the other way from xp to linux? is there a good webpage for that?
<CyberCod> I'm trying to figure out how to start an application on Ubuntu by using a script on an Android phone.  I don't want the app to run in the ssh terminal, I want it to start and then be able to close the terminal and the program (Boxee) continue running.  I don't want the application to display on the phone, I want it to go to the Xserver of the sshd host.
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, is this good? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mateothegreat> Use nohup
<Maletor> CrazyCod: for execution of just one line of code you are still gonna want to use shs
<Maletor> ssh&
<CyberCod> Maletor: not sure I understand
<Maletor> ssh yourmachine.com boxee &
<gogeta> CyberCod: well on a pc ctrl-d etaches the app from you leaving it running on logout
<izinucs> CyberCod: sshd host being on the remote machine away from the android phone? If so the host should also be running screen after you ssh in but before you start boxee.. that way when you "detach" it will continue to run
<FredFlinstone> perhaps someone else knows?  i bugged sacarlson a lot :)
<rigved> CyberCod: you can only connect via ssh (if you want to run something on the machine)
<sparky44> need help getting rid of a warning on my tool bar says update info is out of date
<CyberCod> will a gui app like Boxee run in screen?
<sparky44> i click on it and it looks for updates but dose not find one
<gogeta> CyberCod: with x11 forwaring yes ssh -X
<CyberCod> gogeta  I don't want it to display on the phone
<tushar> tushar
<izinucs> CyberCod: do you mean will a gui app run in screen on the host ssh machine or on the android?
<tushar> hi i want help
<bonjoyee> CyberCod: with proper DISPLAY variable set..it will run on ubuntu
<CyberCod> izinucs: gui running on the host ubuntu machine
<rigved> !question | tushar
<gogeta> CyberCod: then detach it so you can logout without closin it
<ubottu> tushar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gogeta> CyberCod: you can reattack it later if you whant
<gogeta> atach
<tushar> kubuntu has actvated by me n i m not able to keep the size of window minimum how is it possible
<CyberCod> I'm hoping to make a one-button app starter
<izinucs> CyberCod: yes.. screen is just like terminal.. what you get when you ssh in.. it just allows you to detach remotely and still have the app running.. you'll be able to reattach where you left off as well.. that's how I'm on irc right now. ssh to my server running screen and irssi.
<AbhiJit> hi
<izinucs> !screen | CyberCod
<ubottu> CyberCod: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<tushar> rigved can u help me
<jyj> hello all, it is just  a test, i from china
<CyberCod> izinucs: I"m familiar with using screen for command line apps, but I didn't think it worked for graphical apps... such as Boxee which is a media center
<CyberCod> jyj: hello tester from china
<gogeta> jyj: failed!
<izinucs> CyberCod: sure.. you can start any gui app from the cli.. so there shouldn't be any difference
<CyberCod> will attempt it
<jyj> it's my first IRC travel
<rigved> tushar: not sure if i don't know your question. ask it here in the channel and someone may be able to help you (including me!)
<tushar> any application when started appears in full screen
<CyberCod> any tips on proper usage of the DISPLAY variable?
<izinucs> CyberCod: you're not attempting to display it remotely so you won't need to mess with that.
<FredFlinstone> ok according to that page this is supposed to work, but it dont -  //pc/partition	/media/partition	cifs	credentials=/home/fred/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777	0	0
<tushar> how the system got upgraded to kubuntu from ubuntu
<FredFlinstone> anyone?
<tushar> by which application
<gogeta> izinucs: whont it jjust say cant find x and crash if it doesent have a display to go to
<jyj>  hello all, it is just  a test, i am from china
<gogeta> izinucs: guess that only aplys to remote
<izinucs> gogeta: he's only looking to start boxee remotely.. not display it remotely
<jyj> it is my first IRC travel.
<rigved> !ot | jyj
<ubottu> jyj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta> izinucs: i knoe but i dont think it will start via ssh without a display set
<rigved> lol
<rigved> tushar: what did you install last?
<izinucs> gogeta: that might be.. humm.. only one way to find out :)
<gladson> I am using dell vostro 1320.. cannot find wireless networks.. anybody help ??
<gladson> my laptop doesnt detect wireless network around
<rigved> gladson: which ubuntu version? 10.10?
<jyj> to <gladson>: you can delete /etc/network/interfaces, and restart
<gladson> rigved, yeah
<gladson> jyj, let me try
<paulobear> Hi folks - does anyone have experience with bootp and NFS mounting root file systems?
<Ardethian> o_O
<Ardethian> O_O
<gladson> jyj, shal i delete the contents over there or the file ?
<sacarlson> paulobear: bootp?  is that like pxeboot?
<gladson> rigved, yeah 10.10
<Spark> hmm
<Spark> maverick seems to be using nouveau by default
<paulobear> yes, sacarlson, pxelinux booting.
<Spark> even for the console
<Spark> unfortuntely, it doesn't support my gpu
<Spark> rendering the whole machine unusable
<gogeta> sacarlson: isnt bottp part or pxe
<gogeta> of
<sacarlson> paulobear: I've done that
<Spark> how do i make it use basic vga instead
<jyj> mv /etc/network/interfaces   /etc/network/interfaces.bck
<paulobear> sacarlson: I'm getting an NFS error and fail when the client attempts to mount the root file system: unmatched host
<gogeta> Spark you can try low gfx mode
<Spark> what's that?
<CyberCod> meh, no joy
<gogeta> Spark assuming your talking live cd
<Spark> no, this is the result of a distupgrade
<gladson> jyj, i deleted /etc/network/interfaces :(
<gladson> jyj, nwo what to do ?
<Spark> after a certain point in the boot sequence, it starts using this thing and the screen goes black
<gogeta> Spark you can invoke single mode install nivida drivers
<CyberCod> ssh tv@192.168.3.118 "screen sh /opt/boxee/run-boxee-desktop"          whelp, that doesn't work
<Spark> even in 'recovery mode' it does that
<jyj> restart your computer now
<gogeta> Spark single you can invoke command line
<gladson> jyj, restarted
<Spark> gogeta: what do you mean 'single'
<gogeta> Spark no gui
<sacarlson> paulobear: nfs error?  that's all you see?
<Spark> i haven't seen such an option since the debian days
<gogeta> Spark at grub ad single to the options
<gogeta> add
<Spark> to the kernel boot params?
<gogeta> spark yes
<gladson> jyj, yes done with restart.. now ??
<paulobear> sacarlson: syslog says: Dec 15 18:59:28 taboul-ouradpa-vm mountd[2106]: refused mount request from 10.0.0.2 for /home/paulourada/timesys/atomus15w/rfs (/home/paulourada/timesys/atomus15w/rfs): unmatched host
<sacarlson> paulobear: unmached host oh maybe you didn't setup your  export correctly
<Spark> is this what replaces init=/bin/bash
<gogeta> spark use the normal boot with single added
<gogeta> Spark so you have rw acess
<sacarlson> paulobear: lets see a pastebin of /etc/export
<izinucs> Spark: you might need the more recent nvidia driver.. the easiest way to install it is to look for the PPA
<gogeta> Spark then you should be able to apt-get the nivia drivers
<Spark> it didn't accept 'single'
<gogeta> izinucs: he has nevu
<gladson> jyj, are you there ?
<Spark> i need the developer drivers for nvidia
<paulobear> pastebin?
<Spark> and they refuse to isntall because the nouveau module is loaded
<paulobear> sacarlson: pastebin?
<dnivra> !pastebin | paulobear
<ubottu> paulobear: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<izinucs> gogeta: everyone starts there. nevu is default.
<Spark> i only managed to work that out by sshing into the laptop
<gogeta> Spark it didnt accept single????
<Spark> no
<sacarlson> thanks dnivra
<Spark> it just reboot instantaneously
<jyj> sorry, i dont know how to express what i think
<dnivra> sacarlson, no problem :)
<jyj> my english is not good
<izinucs> Spark: have you done a full upgrade yet.. update, upgrade, dist-upgrade ?
<gladson> jyj, tell me what you wanna tell i will try
<gogeta> Spark you put it in the kernel line
<Spark> izinucs: yes, that's why i'm in this mmess
<Spark> gogeta: didn't work
<Spark> and neither does init=/bin/bash
<clu3> hi, how can i figure out which ubuntu i'm using, Lcid or Maverrick?
<Spark> it just reboots to bios
<gogeta> Spark thats strange as hell
<paulobear> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544298/
<FredFlinstone> i give up tried both ways, why is no one answering in samba chan is it dead?
<gogeta> Spark well i guess if you can ssh doit from there
<Spark> do what though
<Spark> problem with ssh is the wifi access point is really flakey and i have to set it up 'blind'
<paulobear> ubotto: thanks!
<gogeta> Spark instal nivida driver to get out of nevu
<dnivra> paulobear, uBOTtu is a bot.
<Spark> you can't install the nvidia driver
<gladson> jyj, tell me in what language you want.. i will try google translate
<Spark> wait you mean a package?
<gogeta> Spark yea
<sacarlson> paulobear: ok and what is the ip of the pxeboot client?
<jyj> can you find the NetManager icon on the tray area?
<gladson> jyj, tell the commands
<rigved> !brain | paulobear
<ubottu> paulobear: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<paulobear> sacarlson: 10.0.0.2
<Spark> the package will replace nouveau? and then i overwrite it with my own nvidia kernel module and libraries
<gladson> jyj, yeah
<rednblue> am connecting to ubuntu server using FTP. but the folder or files that i create through ftp gets only read write permission. cant get execute permission automatically assigned
<paulobear> sacarlson: client uses DHCP of course. dhcp3-server set up and running fine.
<gogeta> Spark make shure you purge out nevu
<gogeta> spark sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Spark> the problem is, everything depends on nouveau
<Spark> even things like mountall
<Spark> iirc
<jyj> click the icon,  and tell me what you see!
<Spark> so if you don't have nouveau, you don't have a system
<gogeta> Spark oook
<jyj> 我说中文
<sacarlson> paulobear: oh I think I had a problem at boot since it seems it needs two IP address so try open the IP to all instead of what you now have set
<SwedeMike> rednblue: search for "umask" in the ftp server documentation, it should be settable.
<Spark> mountall -> plymouth -> nouveau
<gladson> jyj, vpn connections.. but now networks
<gogeta> Spark sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<sacarlson> paulobear: ya we should have a pastebin of that too dhcpd.conf
<SwedeMike> !cn | jyj
<ubottu> jyj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<paulobear> sacarlson: more 'splain, please? two IPs?
<Spark> ah no i see what's going on
<Spark> my laptop has a second pullout screen
<sacarlson> paulobear: to start lets just see if the system can nfs mount after a system is already booted
<Spark> and for some reason it's decided to make that the primary screen
<gogeta> Spark heh
<sacarlson> paulobear: I'll tell you about that 2 ip thing later.  lets just go one step at a time
<gogeta> Spark well that should be easy to switch
<gladson> jyj, well write in english. i will try to follow
<Spark> it's using something like that old vesa console stuff that never worked propery
<dnivra> gladson, jyj you two could continue in PM too.
<gogeta> Spark man i wish i had your cash i knoe that labby expensiv heh
<sacarlson> paulobear: can we boot this sytem or any other system to test the nfs mount?
<gladson> dnivra, PM ?
<paulobear> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544301/
<Spark> i can install nvidia-current but it doesn't uninstall nouveau
<gladson> anybody could please help me with my wireless network not detecting problem ?
<dnivra> gladson, Private Message :).
<Spark> maybe it will encourage it to not load the module though
<demonspork> I used to manage my audio streams from a window that allowed me to specify which device any application would play the sound on. It has been a while and I can't figure out what program I used to do that with, but this is the same install of Ubuntu that I did that with
<paulobear> sacarlson: sorry, busy pastebinning. No, unfortunately, the system is @ work, and is diskless in any case.
<gogeta> Spark well can always blacklist by hand if you got a ui you can use the addiontal drivers tab
<izinucs> gogeta: Spark might have to create a driver line in xorg.conf to activate it.
<Spark> how do you blacklist it?
<sacarlson> paulobear: that's ok that looks like it might work but lets test nfs mount on a already booted system
<Spark> i only know how to blacklist modules during hibernate
<gogeta> Spark heh will lets see how it behaves first
<gogeta> Spark i think the new instalers do it for you
<paulobear> sacarlson: so you want my to try it on my system here? somehow?
<sacarlson> paulobear: yes do you have 2 systems that boot from something other than pxeboot?
<soreau> Can anyone tell me which program is making the numpad control the mouse?
<gladson> wireless card not detecting wireless network.. anybody help ?
<paulobear> sacarlson: hmm... I could set up a cupla VirtualBox systems, I suppose?
<gogeta> Spark it should be easy enough to switch your display back around
<Spark> how
<Spark> this isn't X
<sacarlson> paulobear: wow that's a good idea
<Spark> it's the console
<gogeta> Spark oh
<izinucs> soreau: try CTRL+insert.. there's a simple key combo to turn that off..
<Spark> do you remember svgatextmode?
<Spark> it's like that
<sacarlson> paulobear: I've never even tried that
<Spark> only more broken
<gogeta> Spark lol
<dnivra> gladson, perhaps the wireless network isn't in range of the wireless card?
<Spark> ah now it's working
<Spark> installing that nvidia module must have disabled it
<soreau> izinucs: I already found it in gnome-keyboard-properties
<gogeta> Spark what with your nivida drivers now installed :)
<mohamed_> hii
<paulobear> sacarlson: well, I just don't have the hardware laying around. take me a while to put it together. will you be around tomorrow?
<sacarlson> paulobear: if you use virtualbox make sure you use the bridge ethernet mode
<Spark> i now need to overwrite them with devdrivers from nvidia though
<gladson> dnivra, people near and far from me are using perfectly
<mohamed_> how i can install softwar
<sacarlson> paulobear: ok
<paulobear> sacarlson: yep.
<gladson> dnivra, same is working in windows perfectly
<dnivra> mohamed_, check out software center.
<gogeta> Spark will laptops working lol you use dev drivers your on your own heh
<mohamed_> site ?
<Spark> it's needed for cuda unfortunately
<mohamed_> gimme link
<izinucs> Spark: look for the ppa.. it has the dev drivers and they will become the nvidia-current and will also update
<paulobear> sacarlson: is there a better way to communicate tomorrow? I've been at it for 12 hours now. gotta get some shuteye
<dnivra> mohamed_, it's an application installed in your ubuntu machine. Applications -> Software Center.
<Hilikus> how can i see my nvidia driver version? i'm using 10.04
<Spark> hm
<sacarlson> paulobear: seem you don't need hardware just install virtualbox and setup another ubuntu system
<mohamed_> thanks pal
<rednblue> SwedeMike:  am new to ubuntu.. how do i set umask so that ge tread write execute permission for file and foldefrs created using ftp
<sacarlson> paulobear: I'm always here  this system stays up 24/7
<izinucs> Spark: google "ppa nvidia-vapau" and in that link will be the link for the driver ppa
<dnivra> gladson, it doesn't detect the connection at all? do any other ubuntu systems have the same issue?
<dnivra> !wireless | gladson
<ubottu> gladson: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paulobear> sacarlson: ok, talk to you when I get it put together.
<dnivra> gladson, check those out-pretty well documented.
<Spark> ah it's another apt repository?
<sacarlson> paulobear: my hours are like veried so just leave me a pm and I'll get back to you
<Spark> i thought nvidia did not allow repackaging of their drivers
<mohamed_> i can't find/ yahoo msn
<paulobear> sacarlson: okey dokey
<tkmr> on Ubuntu 10.10 server I have a script that starts Killing Floor server in a detached screen session, but when I run the script it says 'Must run suid root for multiuser support.' When I run the command without using the script, it works fine. What's going on here?
<mohamed_> how i can get it ?
<gogeta> Spark shh dont tell
<dnivra> mohamed_, you mean chat client?
<izinucs> Spark: they are packages as a script to install properly .. no modification of their drivers at all.
<mohamed_> yup
<gogeta> Spark just kiddin ppa are just bledding edge repos
<dnivra> !info empathy | mohamed_
<ubottu> mohamed_: empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 834 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<dnivra> !info pidgin | mohamed_
<ubottu> mohamed_: pidgin (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.2 (maverick), package size 536 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<rednblue> sudo chfn -o "umask=002" daemon_username  SwedeMike
<rednblue> ?
<Spark> alright well stuff is working now
<Spark> thanks
<dnivra> mohamed_, empathy should be installed by default. Applications -> Internet -> Empathy
<dnivra> !pidgin | mohamed_
<ubottu> mohamed_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<rednblue> how do i use umask? :(
<randy_> I install ubuntu 10.10 x86 using cd-rom ,but now I remove cd-rom,but when I boot OS,it show [    8.264543] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR } [    8.264592] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }
<gogeta> randy_: bad cd or bad hardrive unfortanly
<randy_> how can I do to solve that
<gladson> dnivra, okei checking out
<gogeta> randy_: let aim for bad iso
<randy_> gogeta, I only use sata hard
<gladson> any command to see wireless networks available ?
<randy_> gladson, you said my cd iso is bad?
<gogeta> randy_: doesent mean they dont die but shhot for bad iso thats probly the issue
<dnivra> gladson, check out iwconfig.
<gladson> randy, I never did that
<randy_> gogeta, should I re-install my OS
<rednblue> i want rwxrwxrwx permissino to be set auto to directories creating using ftp
<Chaos2358> quick question guys. im looking into a program that is supportted on linux KDE or QT  is there a way to run this on ubuntu 10.10?
<gogeta> randy_: with a new iso
<microsoft> romi
<tanjir> after 9.04, i installed 10.04... and I don't see Services under admin menu... can any one tell me which package i can install to get it? :-(
<randy_> gogeta, thank you
<gogeta> randy_: make shure the cd isnt all messed up to
<gladson> dnivra, randy_, la no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions wlan0 IEEE and bla bla
<tkmr> Chaos2358, yes. just have to install dependencies
<gladson> dnivra, and also vboxnet0 no wireless extensions
<dfhsd> go back to earlier version, that works!
<gogeta> randy_: and dont use the win7 burner we get knothing but issues with that use something like imgburn
<miststlkr> If I want to essentially reformat a persistent usb install, would simply replacing the casper-rw file do the trick?
<Chaos2358> tkmr meaning? Im not very.....skilled with somethings
<randy_> I install ubuntu x64 10.04 server,when install it,I installed openshh,but Ican't connnect to it even can ping it,how can I do
<ogami1972> oh shizznit...how did i end up here?
<nirazio> I need to create minimalistic server appliance for running on amazon ec2 (ami). I tried debootstrap. its coming upto 200+ MB , its same with vmbuilder also.Are there any ways of getting it down to 100MB or less. I just need it with bare minimum linux os + JRE.The smaller the size the better.
<tanjir> randy_, did you start the service?
<dfhsd> nirazo some tips go back in time,
<tanjir> sshd?
<dfhsd> linux can be run from floppy.
<gogeta> dfhsd: 2 floppy these days
<ogami1972> umm. Hey guys...i just launched my IRC client after at least 2 years of it languishing...am wondering if anyone knows what network the XKCD IRC is on these days?
<dfhsd> modern: microcore/tinycore
<tkmr> Chaos2358, what are you installing? dependencies are things that other things need to work properly... if that makes sense.
<dfhsd> Rescue Is Possible-Riplinux
<gogeta> dfhsd: 2.6 got to big for just 1
<ogami1972> sigh...um...sorry...i shouldn't have posted that, sorry
<randy_> tanjir, yes,it can shh itself
<gogeta> randy_: maybe ufw has the port closed or your roughter is blockin it
<Chaos2358> tkmr yea it makes sense im looking at installing a program called kid3 if the one i am installing now doesnt work properly. im looking for an mp3 tag editor that searched web for missing track and ide tags and corrects it automatically
<sumit> hi
<toyotires> hello I need to put a some lines of a script in a start up script witchone should be the correct??
<arthurh> anyone played with pulseaudio+rygel can give me some pointers?
<dfhsd> pulseaudio is used in LTSP
<toyotires> how can I put a pass to a user__
<tkmr> Chaos2358, as long as all the dependencies are installed, it should work fine. And if you're installing it with apt-get it should take care of the dependencies for you.
<toyotires> how can I put a pass to a user??
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson, forceroot worked but allows access to anyone, that won't do
<greezmunkey> .
<dfhsd> ..
<toyotires> does any one know how can I change a pass to a user??
<FredFlinstone> i need it security
<Chaos2358> tkmr ok will do with apt-get then, will you be in here in oh say 30 minutes just in case i manage to fudge it up and need a lil "advice"
<dnivra> !patience | toyotires
<ubottu> toyotires: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dfhsd>  security? Test BackTrack 4 r2
<rww> toyotires: For the user you're logged in as, or for a different one.
<rww> dfhsd: Backtrack is offtopic for this channel.
<toyotires> dnivra, those are different questions??
<tkmr> Chaos2358, yup
<toyotires> difrent one rww
<dfhsd> :-)
<rww> toyotires: 'sudo passwd usersnamehere' in the terminal
<dfhsd> l0gin as root
<toyotires> rww thsnks!!!
<dnivra> toyotires, sorry :). seemed the same to me. should've read more carefully.
<randy_> gogeta, I don't use iptable and the switch don't have firewall
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: who do you want to access it?
<FredFlinstone> just fred
<BillyRayCyrus> I need help mounting a single RAID 1 drive to recover some files
<FredFlinstone> security = user fred map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<shame> cd /media & mkdir raid1
<kaushal> hi
<glitchd> Broichen,  ok im back
<shame> mount /dev/xxraidxx /media/raid
<shame> ..
<kaushal> where do i copy the unbuffer shell script so that its available to all users
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ya looks like it has some kind of security already
<randy_> tanjir, gogeta ,I find it,the switch is too old,has some problem,I change a port,is OK,Chinese school don't like students set up a group,so give us a bad switch
<FredFlinstone> i tried , but failed i guess
<FredFlinstone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<BillyRayCyrus> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<randy_> tanjir, gogeta , Thank you a lot,I should go to the classs
<FredFlinstone> now i am confusing myself
<shame> BillyRayCyrus look at the link from FredFlinstone  :)
<dfhsd> nfs, reiserfs, flickrfs, ext2fs, minixfs, webfs, nfs, cloopfs, what do you want?
<mattalexx> I can't seem to get to a prompt on my server. When I'm at a connected monitor, I can enter my user and pass, then it hangs at "Last login ...". When I SSH in, it displays "Authenticating with public key "rsa-key-...", then hangs. What might be causing this problem?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: well I don't see this security = user
<dfhsd> sshfs, telnetfs?
<tanjir> does any one know how can i see the services list like prior to 9.04 in 10.04?
<Chaos2358> tkmr may i pm?
<toyotires> how can I add some commands to a start up script?? does any one knows a good start up script to do that in ubunut ... should be one on the /etc/init.b/    right??
<rww> toyotires: /etc/rc.local
<arthurh> sigh
<dfhsd> /etc/init.d/rRS/local
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ok I found it security = user fred map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<dfhsd> /etc/init.d/rc.local
<rww> dfhsd: Come into #ubuntu-ops when you feel like being helpful, instead of nonsensical and offtopic.
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: can you do that?  put three values on one line?
<toyotires> rww tha is a good script to dfine a interface when it starts up__
<FredFlinstone> LOL i thought i did it right as per that page
<Chaos2358> tkmr you still here?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: and I am comparing to this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<FredFlinstone> i meant this page - http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/05/how-to-setup-samba-in-linux.html
<MoMo> i'm using 10.04.1 LTS ... how can i start troubleshooting no sound over HDMI
<MoMo> the HDMI is onboard btw
<FredFlinstone> i am so burnt out today, sorry for that, i cant stop stressing
<FredFlinstone> Find the following line
<FredFlinstone> ; security = user
<FredFlinstone> and replace it with
<FredFlinstone> security = user username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<FloodBot1> FredFlinstone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FredFlinstone> so according to that i  did it right?
<FredFlinstone> security = user fred map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<FredFlinstone> this was easy in 10.04, under an hour both way sharing
<FredFlinstone> you guys , not me :)
<FredFlinstone> i upgraded it and it went bad
<tkmr> Chaos2358, yeah
<rww> toyotires: What do you mean by "define an interface"?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I don't think so,  try put each value=this ,  on a different line as shown in http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<FredFlinstone> ok
<Chaos2358> tkmr ok i installed from this website http://kid3.sourceforge.net/ it gave an option for ubuntu 10.10 with dependencies but i cant find the program
<toyotires> rww i nee to start up and always my IP to be the 172.16.0.1 is a router
<FredFlinstone> sacarlson,  what to replace, user?
<tkmr> Chaos2358, try typing kid3 into the run command dialog
<rww> toyotires: You should be using /etc/network/interfaces for that
<toyotires> rww but always when I restart I get no add for that interface
<FredFlinstone> or username, or both?
<glitchd> can anyone help me diagnose why chromium wont use flash?
<FredFlinstone> man why arent people specific on pages tghat teach grrrrr
<toyotires> rww is that a script__
<Chaos2358> tkmr ok forgive my stupidity but the run command dialogue?
<rww> toyotires: no, it's a configuration file for one of Ubuntu's networking subsystems. See 'man interfaces'.
<FredFlinstone> what do i replace with fred, user? or username, or both?
<glitchd> can anyone help me diagnose why chromium wont use flash?
<tkmr> Chaos2358, Hit alt+F2 and that should open the run command dialogue. =)
<Chaos2358> tkmr oh ok lol
<Chaos2358> tkmr ok it said error could not open no such file or directory. nut when i clicked the link in the webpage it opened ubuntu software center on my desktop and i downloaded from there. it also says it is installed
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: ok simple rule to try "never have '='  sign seen twice on the same line
<tnm_> can i install xfce on ubuntu without internet connection?
<FredFlinstone> ok
<FredFlinstone> what do i replace with fred, user? or username, or both?
<FredFlinstone> do i even?
<Chaos2358> tkmr hey i did it
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: in the example I gave you it looks like username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<tkmr> Chaos2358, Ah, did they put the binary in a weird place?
<tkmr> Chaos2358, I was just finishing up a response too... lol
<Chaos2358> tkmr lol i had to go to preferences/main menu and check the box
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I'm not sure what example your looking at
<FredFlinstone> so F'ed up with fred LOL
<dexi> Hello everyone. I just put in a brand new SATA drive out of the box, is there something I need to do so ubby will recognize it? (10.04)
<tkmr> Chaos2358, and it works well?
<FredFlinstone> username user geeeeezzzzzz
<alphadelta220> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FredFlinstone> how do we know when to replace soemthing like that?
<Chaos2358> tkmr not sure yet i just found and opened it. didnt want to leave you looking for why i couldnt find it
<Chaos2358> tkmr going to test it now
<tkmr> Chaos2358, haha ok. Thanks for that. =)
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: I'm sure there are 100 different ways to do it,  I can only work on one method at a time
<Chaos2358> tkmr yup im crossing my fingers and importing 10k mp3 files
<KM0201> Chaos2358: were you trying to install Gyachi a while ago?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: my method of security is just allow all local lan to access and also give one dir full read write.  but I'm a low security guy
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  yep. i have tried every tag editor out there havent found one yet that does it automatically. I really fish they would fix cowbell
<KM0201> Chaos2358: gyachi isn't a tag editor
<Alives> what is the best way to specify resolv.conf options in ubuntu, without using chattr +i?
<KM0201> Chaos2358: easytag?... thats what i use
<FredFlinstone> i see
<ejv> how do i turn off quiet booting for ubuntu server
<Chaos2358> KM0201, tried it, it ran for about three hours but when i opened my rythmbox i still had over 2k unknowns
<rww> ejv: sudo nano /etc/default/grub and remove the quiet and splash arguments from the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<KM0201> hmm
<rww> ejv: then sudo update-grub
<FredFlinstone> one thing i am missing is where do i put in mount on boot  commands to mount stuff from other win box?
<FredFlinstone> fstab?
<ejv> rww: you friggin rock
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: yup
<ejv> you know when you have a night of nothing working, and then stuff starts working, you just sigh with relief... lol
<FredFlinstone> gotta reboot
<dexi> the hell
<Chaos2358> tkmr ok all that for nothing. it will only allow for manual editing
<dexi> my desktop wallpaer just turned black... my icons up top for programs turned to red X's... it seems as if my harddrive is no longer accessable, however, im still here
<dexi> i should check this out inside!
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  you said you use easytag correct?
<KM0201> Chaos2358: thats what i use
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install easytag
<FredFlinstone> ok i am still sol, i put fred wher you had me put root, and still it lets anyone
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  yea i literally just deleted it an hour ago
<KM0201> hmm
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  my question is this. when u use it does it edit the id3 tags as well as file names?
<FredFlinstone> if i reinstall ubuntu i lose a lot of stuff here
<KM0201> Chaos2358: no..
<KM0201> but if you do it manually, it's not an issue
<Chaos2358> KM0201, edit the file names manually?
<KM0201> Chaos2358: yeah
<KM0201> when you highlight a song...
<KM0201> if you look, you can see the tags on the right
<KM0201> then at the top, you see the actual filename
<FredFlinstone> i am now feeling like i cannot have a secure ubuntu at all, if its this flaky to set up, it must be untrustable too
<KM0201> if you want to change the filename.
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  and which is it that causes it to show up as "unknown title, unknown artist" in rythmbox? the id3 or file name?
<KM0201> just type whatever you want up there, edit the tags, click save,
<KM0201> Chaos2358: that woul be the tags
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  but i have 10,317 songs
<KM0201> i dunno chaos
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  thats alot to edit manually
<KM0201> should've kept track of it better.
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  lol yea tell me about it
<FredFlinstone> no comment?
<Fezzler> help with nvidia GeoForce FX 5500 in Lucid.  Anyway to have Lucid detect card and install correct driver
<Fezzler> no compiz anymore
<Fezzler> was working but I tried to install legacy nvidia driver - no I have nothing
<Fezzler> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dnivra> Fezzler, tried System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers ?
<sacarlson> FredFlinstone: who on your local network do you NOT want to connect to shared files?
<scarra3> Helo
<scarra3> *Hello
<Fezzler> dnivra>> nothing there
<scarra3> I am having some trouble with my touchpad in 10.10
<Fezzler> dnivra>> empty
<tnm_> can i install xfce on ubuntu without internet connection?
<dnivra> Fezzler, nothing there in system -> administration?
<Fezzler> dnivra>> additional drivers app - empty
<dnivra> Fezzler, oh okay when you open it. right. perhaps nvidia's site might have drivers? that's your best shot or the link ubottu gave you.
<dnivra> Fezzler, i've installed nvidia's drivers for a friend from their site. i did find it in their site.
<Fezzler> dnivra>> I have the driver that used to work and it doesn't install - some error about the kernel
<dnivra> Fezzler, but that was long ago-i don't remember what i did. sorry :).
<dnivra> Fezzler, no clue-i don't have an nvidia card :). maybe somebody else could help :).
<FredFlinstone> MAN I SAID FRED HOW MANY TIMES
<FredFlinstone> MAN I SAID FRED HOW MANY TIMES
<FloodBot1> FredFlinstone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FishFace> Fezzler: Maybe try synaptic and go with nividia-common
<jyj_> test
<FishFace> 123
<FishFace> Fezzler: nvidia-common :)
<Fezzler> FishFace>> will do
<ChaosPsycheX> can someone help me with a partitioning problem?
<toyotires> rww, can you help me understand the file you point at me... the eth1 172.16.0.1 is a pre-up or post up job??
<ChaosPsycheX> i installed ubuntu with the wubi and then moved it to a seperate partition and i cant boot into it
<fsdb> y
<valros> Any gimp users, how can i precisely position a floating selection?
<jamesklyne> z
<jamesklyne> hi
<omardragonslayer> Hey
<omardragonslayer> Anyone know how to set a workgroup?
<sacarlson> valros: I'm not sure I understand floating  but you can zoom into the work to perform more acurate work
<valros> yeah, thats what i have to do now and its horrible..all i need to to is place it exactly at X,Y
<needhelp1> how can i change the name associated with my home folder?
<h1> <omardragonslayer>: in samba?
 * omardragonslayer needs samba
<h1> omardragonslayer check /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rigved> which file is the terminal logged to? like all the commands that i have typed and the messages which were displayed in the terminal
<rww> rigved: commands are logged to ~/.bash_history. Output isn't logged by default.
<red2kic> rigved: ~/.bash_history
<omardragonslayer> "no such file or directory"
<rigved> rww, red2kic: ok. thanx.
<pgpkeys> history
<pgpkeys> just type history
<rigved> rww: how do i enable logging of the output?
<rww> no idea
<rigved> rww: ok. thanx again
<GabrielYYZ>  rigved: the output of what?
<rigved> GabrielYYZ: output obtained in the termional when i type any command
<Jordan_U> rigved: You can run "script" and all the commands and output from then untill you close the terminal will be kept in a file called "typescript" in the current directory.
<maxylopes> Hi
<GabrielYYZ> rigved:  "command > output.txt"
<maxylopes> How to open .bin file? writes it isnt supportet
<maxylopes> supported
<GabrielYYZ> rigved: without quotes
<Tobarja> i want to be sure i haven't enabled something i shouldn't have. should libc have been updated in the last week or so on lucid/10.04?
<rigved> GabrielYYZ: that's redirecting the output. i wanted to know if it can be enabled by default. like a script which stores all the output and then maybe configure logrotate to rotate it
<maxylopes> How to open .bin file? writes it isnt supported
<rigved> GabrielYYZ: also, the output should be displayed in the terminal as well as stored in the output file
<GabrielYYZ> rigved: ahh, then i'll join the chorus and say "beats me" :( lol
<rigved> GabrielYYZ: ok. thanx. :)
<GabrielYYZ> rigved: sorry i couldn't help :(
<tiox> I wanna switch to using Docky as my means of accessing files and folders, but Cardapio doesn't seem to have an option to integrate as it's own helper object in Docky's prefs. I installed cardapio-docky but I still see no helper of docklet. Suggestions? And no, I won't take show-near-mouse, I want a separate entity on the dock just for cardapio, like a start menu.
<rigved> GabrielYYZ: np.
<matt\> Excuse me, what groups other than the user's own group and the admin group is the new user of an Ubuntu install placed in?  I accidentally dropped all of my groups due to leaving out the -a flag when using usermod.
<sacarlson> omardragonslayer: did you try in nautilus to right click on the dir you want to share and select share file?
 * tiox is surprised backslashes are acceptable characters in a nick
<rww> matt\: mine's in its usergroup (same name as the username), adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<matt\> Thanks rww
<omardragonslayer> I need to access the shared printer from another machine
<sacarlson> omardragonslayer: and what os is that machine on?
<omardragonslayer> Vista
<sacarlson> omardragonslayer: the shared printer is on vista?
<omardragonslayer> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> omardragonslayer: sorry I"m a moron in vista
<omardragonslayer> sacarlson: np.  I have shared it from there it just seems to not recognize my Ubuntu sys as being on its own network
<zmbmartin> I have a ubuntu server. When I ssh into it my bash prompt is not color. Anyone know why?
<omardragonslayer> So I figured it needs me to appear on the same workgroup
<h1> omardragonslayer just the same subnet...
<sbeck> h1, he's gone.
<h1> oops
<frold> is it possible to add a sidepanel to ubuntu desktop like you know on WinDows
<frold> to show cpu usage etc
<tiox> Yes, froid.
<red2kic> zmbmartin: ~/.bashrc
<tiox> Just choose to add a new panel and drag it to the side.
<tiox> Wrong, sorry...
<tiox> Old Windows logic kicking in.
<tiox> Youcan configure where apanel manifests in it's properties.
<tiox> If you make a new panel, right click and choose properties, change it's position there.
<zmbmartin> red2kic: let me rephrase if I set my local TERM "export TERM=linux" then the prompt is color
<tiox> Mind, froid, you need to adjust the panel to use a solid color, since the system theme default (Ambiance, Radiance too) has no side panel graphics.
<bullgard> '~$ lspci | grep Network; 06:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)'. How can I determine the path and filename of my associated WLAN driver?
<zmbmartin> red2kic: but if I leave my local term at default "rxvt-unicode-256color" then it is not color
<red2kic> zmbmartin: You might have better luck at #bash
<bullgard> tiox: Please do not replace punctuation with the Enter key.
<tiox> WHoops, sorry.
<tiox> froid, I would also suggest popping into #conky and asking how you can configure that, since conky has a lot of flexibility in terms of customization and theme-matching and stuff like that, I wouldn't be surprised if conky would be a superior solution to gnome-panels.
<frold> thanks tiox I give it a look
<furi> guys, i've been trying to sync my itouch with my ubuntu machine and nothing is working. when i plug in the itouch when rhythmbox is open, it mounts and immediately unmounts. in a terminal, it says: http://pastebin.com/MBqnDgU3 can someone help?
<tiox> If you look for screencaps of conky, you'll see nine times out of ten CPU is an entity, disk space, fan speed, uptime, all sorts of stuff like that.
<furi> forgot to mention i'm trying to sync it without jailbreaking it
<tiox> Hey guys, isn't there a plugin for rhythmbox that syncs to most Apple MP3 devices?
<pickett_> make sure its not on standby
<tiox> (Also furl, I encourage jailbreaking -- Many apple apps you gotta pay for through the store always have free alternatives for those willing to break the locks on their device. Even stillthere are some paid apps for jailbroken iPads/iTouches, to which I ask... why?)
<rotem925> hello, Does anybody know of a tool to mux two mp3 files into one?
<rigved> !iphone | furi
<furi> tiox, i actually do want to jailbreak my itouch, but i think its version is too high
<ubottu> furi: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rigved> furi: ^^ see if this helps
<furi> rigved, thanks
<rigved> furi: you are welcome
<furi> is there a way for rhythmbox though?
<furi> i'm reading this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/easy-way-to-sync-your-iphone-with.html
<tiox> "Liberating", hehe
<rotem925> anyone? how do I mux audio files?
<jamesklyne> audacity?
<tiox> I would rather build my own tblet PC than to be suckered into an iTouch.
<tiox> tablet*
<Blue1> mencoder?
<rotem925> There must be a tool for that
<rotem925> Blue1: it looks like mencoder needs a video stream
<tiox> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<rotem925> jamesklyne:  ill check it, thanks
<Blue1> rotem925: :-( wasn't certain --
<Blue1> i use guayadeque
<chandrageetha> how to enable cookies?
<Blue1> chandrageetha: depends on browser
<bullgard> chandrageetha: Use your WWW browser.
<chandrageetha> i am using chromium and mozilla
<jijojohn> hello when i use remastersys,which option i select to make a livecd with only the filesystem of linux,not userdata
<Blue1> name fam with mozilla, do you mean firefox by chance?
<Blue1> not fam
<chandrageetha> is it browser dependend? can´t we customize it?
<chandrageetha> what you mean by WWW browser, bullgard
<Blue1> chandrageetha: it's different in every browser - so the answer to your question depends on what browser you use
<bullgard> chandrageetha: Yes, it is WWW browser type dependent.
<jamesklyne> rotem925: Not sure if that's what you're looking for but good luck.
<tiox> chandrageetha: Firefox is very customizable. If you want an unbranded version of firefox you can check out abrowser.
<rotem925> jamesklyne:  I need a commandline tool :) this one is GUI, thanks anyway
<jijojohn> anyone know  hello when i use remastersys,which option i select to make a livecd with only the filesystem of linux,not userdata
<bullgard> chandrageetha: A WWW browser is a program that allows you to read the many websites in the Internet. A prominent example is "Firefox".
 * Blue1 wonders if they'll ever get ff to work 64 bit in 10.10?
<chandrageetha> i am using chromium and mozilla firefox, pls tell me which browser which is enabled cookies?
<tiox> Both browsers can have cookies enabled.
<chandrageetha> how to enable cookies in FireFox?
<tiox> Should be enabled by default.
<chandrageetha> is chromium cookies customizable?
<glitchd> ughhh no matter what i do, i cannot get flash to work in chromium!!!
<glitchd> please help
<cdbs> glitchd: Did you install the flashplugin-installer package?
<tiox> chandrageetha: Please go to #firefox for more firefox help -- This ploace is for Ubuntu support. As for chromium, I assume it's #chromium for their support.
<tiox> place*
<glitchd> cdbs, i have tried all of them
<cdbs> glitchd: after installing it you need to close and re-open chromium
<glitchd> cdbs, including the one from the site
<glitchd> cdbs, yes i did that
<glitchd> cdbs, i have been at this all day
<glitchd> cdbs, since about 11am
<ChaosPsycheX> can someone help me with a wubi installation
<glitchd> cdbs, i have done everything short of reinstalling ubuntu
<cdbs> glitchd: Can you test flash by going to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<ChaosPsycheX> i cant boot into ubuntu
<rigved> ChaosPsycheX: how did you install. i mean what options did you select?
<glitchd> cdbs, how exactly am i suppose to test it on that site?
<cdbs> glitchd: Do you get a banner 'Flash player successfully installed ' ?
<glitchd> cdbs, yes i did
<cdbs> glitchd: so its installed!
<glitchd> cdbs, but i cant watch youtube
<cdbs> glitchd: What is the error you get?
<glitchd> cdbs, i just get a black box, but there is audio, jus no picture
<tiox> glitchd: Sounds stupid to ask, but did you allow YouTube through NoScript?
<tiox> Oh.
<rigved> ChaosPsycheX: ok. are you able to boot into windows?
 * tiox stays out of the discussion
<glitchd> cdbs, same thing on other sites with flash content
<cdbs> glitchd: try http://cbse.nic.in/
<cdbs> the simplest flash website I could think of
<ChaosPsycheX> yes
<glitchd> tiox i dont think  im using noscript, im in chromium
<tiox> Oooh! I should just shut my big fat mouth then. :P
<glitchd> cdbs, yea theres just a big grey/black box there
<ChaosPsycheX> my windows install is infected
<ChaosPsycheX> with a virus posing as a anti virus program
<cdbs> glitchd: hmm, maybe a problem with your graphic card driver?
<cdbs> glitchd: does it work with Firefox?
<ChaosPsycheX> i moved my linux install over to its own partition
<glitchd> cdbs, yes it does work in ff
<ChaosPsycheX> i cant boot into that partition
<glitchd> tiox, dont be so hard on urself
<ChaosPsycheX> i want to re-claim the windows partition and change it over
<tiox> ChaosPsycheX: Move your files over and delete the partion in gparted then?
<tiox> partition*
<ChaosPsycheX> cant,because i cant even boot to dev/sda2
<glitchd> cdbs, any ideas?
<rigved> ChaosPsycheX: did you use the migration assistant?
<ChaosPsycheX> i used the wubi-move-to-partition program
<cdbs> glitchd: Which version of chromium are you using?
<ChaosPsycheX> i can browse the partition files,just cant boot to it
<ChaosPsycheX> i can even mount it
<glitchd> cdbs, 8.0.552.215 (67652) Ubuntu 10.04
<tiox> Well that sounds like a load of suck. :(
<cdbs> !language | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<ChaosPsycheX> i want to boot to dev/sda2
<ghisen> Everytime Istart skype or virtual box, gnome crashes(?) and i get the login screen... Anyone know what could be wrong?
<cdbs> glitchd: Is it from a PPA or the one from the ubuntu repos?
<ChaosPsycheX> so i cant change dev/sda1 to a ext partition
<tiox> Hope you get it sorted out, I'm... ubottu... IN the words of Cartman, "Screw you guys, I'm outta here!"
<glitchd> cdbs, im not sure
<sunwear_> hello everyone
<glitchd> cdbs, wait
<rigved> ChaosPsycheX: ok. so firstly i'll tell you your last option - use live cd and backup you files. then do a fresh install
<sunwear_> hello everybody
<glitchd> cdbs, i just reinstalled it from synaptic
<sunwear_> hello all
<ChaosPsycheX> i dont have a cd drive
<rigved> ChaosPsycheX: now before that, you should use the live cd and try to fix your grub using it
<ChaosPsycheX> it went out
<glitchd> cdbs, ive been at this all day, so i have completely removed it and reinstalled it 3 times already today
<ChaosPsycheX> dont have a cd drive
<rigved> ChaosPsycheX: do you have a usb slot?
<cdbs> glitchd: okay, I think its a problem with webkit in embedding those. It works well here, so I guess you might try updating
<cdbs> glitchd: I mean, updating chromium
<glitchd> cdbs, ok, how do i do that?
<ChaosPsycheX> yes
<ChaosPsycheX> can i install from my ipod?
<glitchd> cdbs, i just reinstalled it, wouldnt it be the most current one already?
<cdbs> glitchd: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<rigved> !liveusb | ChaosPsycheX
<ubottu> ChaosPsycheX: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cdbs> glitchd: Do you know how to add PPAs? Add that PPA and update your chromium
<glitchd> cdbs, no i have no idea how to
<rigved> ChaosPsycheX: ^^ follow these instruction to make a live usb. then use it to fix grub
<cdbs> !ppa | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Jordan_U> ChaosPsycheX: If it's a "classic" iPod then yes, if it's an iPod Touch then no (because it uses its own proprietary protocal rather than showing up as a USB mass storage device).
<cdbs> glitchd: Open software-sources, add ppa:chromium-daily/beta to the Third-party tab, close and update
<ChaosPsycheX> god dammit
<cdbs> !language | ChaosPsycheX
<ChaosPsycheX> its an ipod touch :-(
<ubottu> ChaosPsycheX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<rigved> ChaosPsycheX: can you get a usb stick temporarily?
<ChaosPsycheX> nah
<ChaosPsycheX> my ipod touch is jailbroken though
<ChaosPsycheX> can i install a protocol on it so it will show up as a usb mass storage device
<Jordan_U> ChaosPsycheX: What happens when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<ChaosPsycheX> i get an error saying that dev/sda2 doesnt exist dropping to a command shell
<oier_> How many GB do Ubuntu 10.10 need just to have it as virtual machine to very specific uses (and not to save data)?
<rigved> oier_: 20 GB recommended
<oier_> yeah, I see it in my vmware player...
<ChaosPsycheX> something about devadm is not permitted while udev is uncofigured too
<oier_> but, what if 10?
<ChaosPsycheX> i think grub is botched or something
<rigved> oier_: managable if you configure logrotate to rotate more often than usual
<glitchd> cdbs, ok i did that but im getting some error, how do i track down which entry this is talking about
<glitchd> cdbs, W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FBB49579B75FECB0
<oier_> rigved: thanks
<cdbs> glitchd: okay, just a minute
<glitchd> cdbs, ok
<rigved> oier_: you are welcome
<Two9A> Alright, guys. I'm having trouble getting a Hauppage DVB-T card running: the driver loads fine, but dvbsnoop/dvbscan can't get anything out of it. http://pastebin.com/6BNHJKXN
<cdbs> glitchd: run this in a terminal: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E5E17B5
<puppy> what is the command line for allowing access to a executable?
<Two9A> What worries me is the "Resource temporarily unavailable", where'd it go?
<spanglesontoast> has anyone ever managed to get a swf file working with xscreensaver ?
<glitchd> cdbs, still says "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FBB49579B75FECB0"
<Two9A> I guess it's too early for TV card experts to have crawled out the woodwork yet ;)
<cdbs> glitchd: run sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::Http::No-Cache=true
<glitchd> cdbs, W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FBB49579B75FECB0
<cdbs> glitchd: meh, then try updating straight away
<glitchd> cdbs, sudo apt-get update?
<glitchd> cdbs, ?
<cdbs> glitchd: just a sec
<cdbs> glitchd: yes, and after that, ignore any errors and type sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
 * linux_probe has a wintv-hvr-2250
<cdbs> glitchd: I have to go now, sorry
<Two9A> linux_probe: Did you have any trouble setting it up initially?
<linux_probe> i gave up and plugged it into a windows7 box
<Two9A> Mm
<linux_probe> lmao
<glitchd> wtf!!!!!1
<linux_probe> gave up on the beta crap
<Two9A> My Nova-T feels like it's almost working, it just can't tune in
<glitchd> can anyone else help me get this to work????????????????????????????
<rww> !punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<linux_probe> i went through a week of trials and tribulations
<linux_probe> then gave up, as I moved alot of stuff ot an ESXi host anyways
<glitchd> can someone please help me get flash to work in chromium???!
<linux_probe> then again, that was about 1 year ago now
<acnot> Hi all, I have broken my wireless
<linux_probe> i had trouble with it on windows also
<faryshta> Hello. How to mount a external hard-drive? Already plugged.
<linux_probe> and still do on occasion
<Two9A> linux_probe: Doesn't sound like fun, sure
<faryshta> acnot, which wireless card you have?
<linux_probe> nope, i was ready to snap in it half about a dozen times
<glitchd> does anyone know anything about chromium in here??
<faryshta> Trouble mounting an external hard-drive.
<faryshta> glitchd what do you need to know?
<glitchd> faryshta, i cant get flash to work in chromium
<acnot> I have been experimenting with WEP exploiting achieved absolutely nothing and manage to somehow bust my routing
<glitchd> faryshta, someone was helping me but bitched out in the middle of helping
<faryshta> glitchd, install the mozilla plugin.
<faryshta> Then reboot.
 * Two9A just doesn't understand why the card can't tune
<Sargun> Does anyone have any decent programs to run basic statistical analysis on command line?
<acnot> faryshta: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<glitchd> faryshta, how do i do that?
<Sargun> simpler than R
<Two9A> The aerial's plugged in, and the card's up and running; should be fine
<faryshta> glitchd are you new? Not criticizing, need to know.
<linux_probe> is it the same card as mine Two9A ?
<glitchd> faryshta, for all intensive purposes, yes.
<faryshta> In the system menu you will find Synaptic Package Manager.
<linux_probe> stupidly on mine one coax port is for FM tuner only
<rww> intents and purposes
<acnot> faryshta: I can connect to an access point but no through-put
<linux_probe> the other is internally split to both tuners
<acnot> faryshta: I can't even ping
<faryshta> acnot, are you sure your router is working? Try connecting other router.
<acnot> faryshta: Actually I can ping the wireless router
<FishFace> acnot: Did you change your mac address by chance? Also, have you booted since the problem?
<zealiod> this rule is not preventing network users viewing web content on port 80, can any one suggest why? iptables -IFORWARD -i br0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP
<glitchd> faryshta, are u gonna help me?
<acnot> FishFace: Yes and yes
<faryshta> glitchd, open synaptic manager.
<glitchd> faryshta, ok
<glitchd> faryshta, then?
<zealiod> I've also tried the rule on INPUT
<faryshta> find a package named mozilla-flashplugin or something like that.
<faryshta> Maybe mozilla-plugin-flash I don't rememer.
<FishFace> acnot: Well, booting should change the address back. Maybe look at your router and see if the old mac address is listed. Kill it if so. Thinking your IP might be on there twice. Just a guess.
<acnot> faryshta: I have tried three completely different  access points connected to three completely different ISPa
<acnot> ISPs
<acnot> FishFace : I am  on a different AP now
<faryshta> Somebody know how to plug an external hard-drive?
<FishFace> acnot: Sorry buddy. I don't know.
<glitchd> faryshta, there is no package with or like that name
<iflema> Two9A: dvb-t?? install dvb-apps and in a terminal... for e.g.      scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/au-Newcastle > ~/.channels.conf     to tune and save scan results.. replace au-Newcastle with what applies to you... should do....
<acnot> I un-installed the driver patch that I installed to get airodump-ng working with my card and now chromium has cracked it with me
<acnot> When running it it say that it can not read "my personal preferences"
<faryshta> glitchd are you using pure free-software?
<glitchd> faryshta, i believe so
<acnot> FishFace: Well thanks for jump'n in anyway
<glitchd> faryshta, what do u mean by that?
<pavanai> help me to update ma distro
<acnot> FishFace: It's nice to know that you are not alone when shit goes wrong
<ChaosPsycheX> how do i find out if i am running ubuntu 32 or 64 bit
<pavanai> i tried sw sources
<rww> ChaosPsycheX: type "uname -a" in a terminal. If you see "x86_64" near the end, you have 64-bit. "i686" is 32-bit.
<acnot> Time for some google foo in an atempt to increase my Ubuntu/Linux foo!
<glitchd> faryshta, ??
<pavanai> somebdy pls help me!!!
<pavanai> i wanna update d distro
<jijojohn> when i use remastersys my ubuntu stucks in the middle of the process why?
<Two9A> iflema: Yeah, I've tried that, it comes back tuning failed
<Abhinav1> When i am starting my computer I am getting Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init and (initramfs) propmt is coming  what hould I do?
<pavanai> xcuse me guys
<bigjr> hello where can i find a user ? have the irc system a serv for find user ?
<Two9A> iflema: As I say, dvbsnoop can't read details about the frontend, and it can't scan
<pavanai> vers d option to update distro
<glitchd> does anyone know anything about chromium flash in here??
<faryshta> glitchd, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glitchd> faryshta, that doesnt work
<glitchd> faryshta, it doesnt fix it
<glitchd> faryshta, i still get a blank box where the flash content should be
<Two9A> glitchd: Did you restart Chrome?
<faryshta> Already rebooted chromium?
<glitchd> Two9A, yes
<Two9A> Righto
<glitchd> Two9A, i have been at this for like 13hrs trying to get flash to work in chrome
<glitchd> *chromium
<Two9A> And I've been trying to fix my TV card for the whole night
<MereX> does anybody know how I could adjust brightness ( i guess it is a well-known bug for running on battery? )
<glitchd> Two9A, i have completely removed chromium twice and all the plugins in synaptic
<glitchd> Two9A, and still i get a grey box where the flash content should be
<Two9A> Can't help you there; my Linux box can't render Flash either, and I've never tried to fix it
<glitchd> Two9A, i get audio, but no picture
<glitchd> Two9A, well mine did, but then it just stopped about 2 weeks ago, it only doesnt work in chromium, it works in ff
<faryshta> glitchd, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<glitchd> faryshta, ive done that, but ill try it anyways
<faryshta> glitchd, killall chromium-browser; chromium browser
<bigjr> who have update the NVIDIA graphis to nvidia 260.19.29 the instal failed under 10.04
<glitchd> faryshta, as soon as i copied it over, i got a msg in chromium that the plugin crashed
<faryshta> glitchd, what version of flash did you installed?
<faryshta> Are you on 32 bits or 64?
<glitchd> i believe it was version 10 and i am in a 32 bit system
<glitchd> and i did what u just said, and it still had no effect on the problem
<glitchd> still does the same thing
<DasEi> bigjr: 260.19.26-0ubuntu1~xup~lucid runs fine on my lucid
<bigjr> have you a link ?
<bigjr> ididnt find at ppa
<DasEi> !who | bigjr
<ubottu> bigjr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> bigjr: I don't think it's from ppa, just jockey-gtk
<bigjr> hm.. ok ty
<DasEi> bigjr: how did you install ?
<faryshta> glitchd, flash -v
<glitchd> faryshta, put that in terminal?
<bigjr> 10.4
<faryshta> glitchd, yes.
<bigjr> with a older 196....
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<bigjr> no ifind the way out
<bigjr> np
<glitchd> faryshta, says no command flash found
<Umeaboy> I'm looking for the name of the Systemtest-program in 10.10. What's it called?
<Umeaboy> I went to packages.ubuntu.com, but no hit when searching.
<DasEi> bigjr: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk && jockey-gtk  , choose recommended
<glitchd> faryshta, now it just said that the flash plugin crashed , but nothing ever played
<faryshta> glitchd, I think you don't have flash installed or at least not correctly installed.
<Abhinav1> when I am starting my system getting error that target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init what to do?
<glitchd> faryshta, please oh please tell me how to install it correctly
<glitchd> faryshta, like i said i have been doin this all day
<glitchd> faryshta, please be the guy that shows me how ive been screwing it up all day
<glitchd> faryshta, i will sh*t if u show me how to install it nd it works.
<faryshta> glitchd, I hope I can.
<glitchd> faryshta, literally sh*t.
<glitchd> faryshta, right here where i am
<faryshta> sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<DasEi> glitchd: 64 bit ?
<glitchd> faryshta, i have installed it thru the software center, synaptic, downloaded .debs from adobe, i have done it all
<glitchd> DasEi, no, 32 bit
<dagon> can you run ubuntu on an  Iphone?
<glitchd> DasEi, 10.04
<GabrielYYZ> glitchd: do you use firefox as your web browser?
<furi> at whoever showed me the one thing for amarok, amarok doesn't show it up either. rhythmbox is the closest as it gets. again, it mounts and unmounts on rhythmbox and on terminal it says this: http://pastebin.com/MBqnDgU3
<dagon> IOS is unix and unix is linux right?
<glitchd> GabrielYYZ, yes i did, but im trying to switch to chromium for speed
<Myrtti> dagon: wrong and wrong
<glitchd> i also excluded it from gtk rgba apps in the .profile file
<GabrielYYZ> glitchd: ah, if you still have firefox installed, get the FLASH-AID add on and it will install flash automatically through a script
<dagon> Myrtti, I want to run ubuntu on my IOS I phone.
<glitchd> GabrielYYZ, u do know that im not interested in getting flash for firefox, right?
<Myrtti> dagon: good luck
<DasEi> glitchd: flashpluginstaller did for me, or just install ubuntu-restricted-extras (partner-repo enabled) for some more needed codecs
<glitchd> DasEi, thats already done
<DasEi> glitchd: what error do you get ?
<glitchd> DasEi, if i didnt have restricted extras installed i wouldnt have some of the codecs that i have
<glitchd> DasEi, its not an error msg,
<glitchd> DasEi, i get sound, but no picture
<glitchd> DasEi, like on youtube, i get a grey box with sound and thats it
<Abhinav1> anyone ?
<dagon> So IOS is screwed to not boot droid or ubuntu
<dagon> I wanna get out of the clutches of apple and run droid on my i crap
<dagon> meaning I phone
<faryshta> glitchd, the flash for firefox is the same for chromium.
<GabrielYYZ> glitchd: but did you try faryshta's suggestion to cp libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins? that didn't work either?
<dagon> or Ubuntu
<Myrtti> dagon: too bad you bought an iphone then...
<glitchd> GabrielYYZ, yes i did try and no it still didnt work
<DasEi> glitchd: swfdec-mozilla installed ?
<DasEi> (shouldn't )
<furi> guys, i've been trying to sync my itouch with my ubuntu machine and nothing is working. when i plug in the itouch when rhythmbox is open, it mounts and immediately unmounts. in a terminal, it says: http://pastebin.com/MBqnDgU3 can someone help? i don't want to jailbreak.
<glitchd> DasEi, i have no clue what that is
<dagon> bah was traded.. I'm a linux guy so hene me being here
<GabrielYYZ> faryshta: it's too complicated to do it the way i thought of anyways
<DasEi> glitchd: another plugin which interferes with adobe
<dagon> hence
<glitchd> DasEi, how do i install it to give it a try?
<vy> Hi! I'm looking for the patch Andy (apw) Whitcroft comitted to linux-libc-dev for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/673073 bug. Where can I find it?
<DasEi> glitchd:sudo apt-get remove --purge  swfdec-mozilla
<dagon> I wanna blow the I crap system and put on Droid or Ubuntu.
<faryshta> Ubuntu 10.10 don't recognize my external hard-drive.
<keepguessing> Hello, Is it possible to boot from ISO remotely using PXE??
<DasEi> faryshta: open a terminal ..
<DasEi> faryshta: sudo fdisk -l
<faryshta> DasEi, done.
<glitchd> DasEi, Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
<glitchd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<DasEi> l= lower L
<faryshta> DasEi, done.
<DasEi> glitchd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> faryshta: hd not seen ?
<lundtor> Question: how do i remove a commit in a non working tree?
<keepguessing> Anyone??
<faryshta> DasEi, nop :(
<trippy> is there a way to install ubuntu or backtrack or kubuntu on a 16GB usb flash drive thats PERSISTANT.. also is there an easy way to do this.. anything simalar to unetbootin thats accually persistant
<glitchd> DasEi, ok thats installing a bunch of stuff
<DasEi> faryshta: connected by usb ?
<faryshta> DasEi, yup
<arunkumar413> where are the source files stored?
<DasEi> faryshta: lsusb, found ?
<DasEi> arunkumar413: /etc/apt/sources.list
<glitchd> DasEi, ok thats done, now what?
<glitchd> DasEi, thank you btw for the help
<DasEi> glitchd: restart ff, try again
<Tarkers> Anyone know of a good guide for installing SC2? I'm on 10.10
<DasEi> Tarkers: ŝc2 ?
<Tarkers> Starcraft 2.
<glitchd> DasEi, maybe i didnt say this, ff flash is not my problem, it works find in there, its chromium that is giving me the headache
<arunkumar413> DasEi: i mean the source codes of packages
<DasEi> Tarkers: look in :
<DasEi> !appDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<faryshta> DasEi, thats weird. lsusb stucked.
<Tarkers> Thanks ubottu
<DasEi> faryshta: hangs ?
<glitchd> DasEi, and yes it still works fine in there
<DasEi> !brain | Tarkers
<ubottu> Tarkers: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<faryshta> DasEi, still hanging.
<DasEi> faryshta: ctrl -c it
<DasEi> faryshta: try another usb port
<faryshta> DasEi, Done, not working.
<trippy> anyone here ever made a persistant usb installation of ubuntu
<DasEi> faryshta: re-plug,  dmesg | tail
<DasEi> any hints there ?
<DasEi> glitchd: working now ?
<glitchd> DasEi, no, its not. im still getting the grey box with audio only
<DasEi> glitchd: pm me
<seul> hi! Yesterday i installed the latest version of desktop ubuntu, and now the fans are running at full speed constantly when there is no need to (checked with htop and stuff, not many heavy processes going on). The program fancontrol doesnt work for me. What to do?
<nmvictor> is it possible to insert and eject my wireless card in ubuntu, seems like my hardware turn wireless ON/OFF button is not working ij my Toshiba satellite
<faryshta> DasEi, [219891.368704] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<faryshta> [219897.172049] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<DasEi> faryshta: sda1 is your first hd, so likely the internal
<faryshta> DasEi, then I suppose it simply can't read my external.
<faryshta> I will try to plug it tomorrow at work.
<faryshta> And check if its my external or my laptop.
<DasEi> faryshta: it should least recognize it, seems like not powered on or such, is the drive spinning ?
<root_> any good tutorial to set a ssh server??
<ruby_on_tails> hi
<ruby_on_tails> i downloaded firefox latest version which is a tar.bz and has a folder inside, i have no idea how to install it, what should i do ?
<llutz_> root_: man sshd_config
<DasEi> !ssh | root_
<ubottu> root_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ilu-tg> hi all.. the persistent aliases for my root account are stored in /root/.bashrc
<ilu-tg> where are the aliases for ALL users, like the global aliases?!
<ilu-tg> talking of centos, by the way
<furi> guys, i've been trying to sync my itouch with my ubuntu machine and nothing is working. when i plug in the itouch when rhythmbox is open, it mounts and immediately unmounts. in a terminal, it says: http://pastebin.com/MBqnDgU3 can someone help? i don't want to jailbreak.
<faryshta> DasEi, yes its spinning.
<ruby_on_tails> anyone ?
<root_> what is the application for ssh user?? userssh???
<llutz_> root_: ssh
<faryshta> ruby_on_tails, ./firefox/firefox-bin or something similar.
<root_> llutz, how can I set ssh for users and pas??
<furi> guys, i've been trying to sync my itouch with my ubuntu machine and nothing is working. when i plug in the itouch when rhythmbox is open, it mounts and immediately unmounts. in a terminal, it says: http://pastebin.com/MBqnDgU3 can someone help? i don't want to jailbreak.
<llutz_> root_: password = user-password, settings "man ssh" "man ssh_config"
<ruby_on_tails> faryshta: what to do with that bin file ?
<ruby_on_tails> if i double click it nothing happens
<root_> llu is sshpass the comman I need
<faryshta> ./file means execute "file".
<faryshta> On a terminal put ./firefox-bin
<llutz_> !sshd > root_  read here
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<ruby_on_tails> faryshta: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<keepguessing> I am trying to pze boot an iso from a remote machine. I have not mount the iso. Is there a way to provide the iso  ??
<keepguessing> pze=pxe
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: You don't run firefox-bin directly, you run the "firefox" shell script which properly sets up the environment for firefox-bin.
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: how do i do that ?
<Jordan_U> keepguessing: Very few iso files can be booted via PXE.
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: i did ./firefox and it opens my old version 3.0.8 ff
<keepguessing> Jordan_U How do you give that option ??
<techbreak> My wifi adapter doesnt detect wifi networks.. Dell Vostro 1320
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: That's probably because you already had firefox open.
<llutz_> ruby_on_tails: you're missing stuff to run the actual ff-version, it needs newer xulrunner afaik
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: should i close all of them ?
<DasEi> keepguessing: yes, sudo -o loop Your.iso /your/mountpoint
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: Yes, close all firefox windows.
<luxurymode> is there a way to pull up the history for this feed? need to reference some stuff from earlier. didnt log...
<ruby_on_tails> llutz_: is there no debian file orsomething to install this
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: But really it's easier to install the latest firefox from a PPA.
<ruby_on_tails> i am not a terminal ninja
<Umeaboy> Nobody that knows?
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: i tried some cli commpands mentioning ppa, i dont understand a single thing from it
<kernel> hy
<DasEi> keepguessing: the dir you have to create remote, make it readable and put it in pxe's config (the path of remote iso)
<llutz_> ruby_on_tails: if you install stuff from tar-files you have to take care about these dependencies on your own. that why using .debs is recommended
<ruby_on_tails> is there any deb available ?
<llutz_> ruby_on_tails: theres a mozilla-daily ppa (afaik) check it
<keepguessing> I am not setting up a PXE server.
<ruby_on_tails> ok
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: Do you want the latest stable version of Firefox, the latest beta, or the latest daily build?
<llutz_> ruby_on_tails: and be prepared to break things that way
<DasEi> !who | keepguessing
<ubottu> keepguessing: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> keepguessing: how do you initiate ?
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: 3.6 i guess, the latest stable version
<ruby_on_tails> llutz_: :(
<keepguessing> from the boot prompt I am giving it the location of image
<keepguessing> I mean is there a way to do that??
<DasEi> keepguessing: which prompt ? cd, usb, floppy.. ?
<keepguessing> boot: prompt
<keepguessing> DasEi: I am mouting it from the linux boot prompt
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ruby_on_tails> 9.04
<ruby_on_tails> though how can i check it?
<Jordan_U> !version | ruby_on_tails
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: If you are using 9.04 then you need to upgrade, 9.04 is no longer supported.
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<Viking667> hi all. I have a question about java... I installed the sun version of java from the apt database, but my system is still acting as if it's got to look for openjdk. It's causing trouble when I want to use ant, as ant can't find certain fairly essential commands, javac being one of them.
<Viking667> I've noticed a series of _java_.... in my environment, but none of them tell me where the heck java is supposed to be, nor how I can tell the system I want to use Sun's java... what should I do?
<eric> hi
<Viking667> hey ho, another eric
<Jordan_U> Viking667: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Guest34273> lol not anymore
<Viking667> ah huh.
<Viking667> thanks, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Viking667: You're welcome.
<Viking667> lol. THAT worked.
<Viking667> Right... now hopefully I can get my own Google Wave server compiled
<Us3r_Unfriendly> weechat is a better with my old eyes
<Viking667> Us3r_Unfriendly: I actually prefer irssi for the speed...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viking667: i agree 100% with you. /connect is faster in irssi
<Viking667> I tried weechat, I found it way too slow. Weird, considering it's just a textmode client.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viking667: you know a way to color map irssi?
<Viking667> my weechat tended to be slow in most areas
<Viking667> colour map?
<Viking667> how do you mean? Sorry, I'm not sure how you use the term.
<azbr00> I used colours in mine, but I went to the irssi site and got a script to do it and placed in in autostart or something
<Us3r_Unfriendly> weechat kinda color maps every user's comments so it's easier to read.  I haven't dug into too much...funny thing is i've been using irssi for years and now it bothers my eyes
<Viking667> ahhh yes.  $HOME/.irssi/
<tripelb> Hi I still cant print HP5440jet, new driver fail. 10.04 -- can someone help me now? I've been asking this 2x/day for 2 days. Hoping.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: what driver are you using?
<kukman> hi, people. I have problem with touchpad, which recognize as PS/2 Generic Mouse. I tried all workarround I found in google, but nothing =(
<tripelb> Viking667, I like xchat
<Viking667> Us3r_Unfriendly: does it colour all of the user's text line? Or just their nicks?
<Viking667> tripelb: xchat's no good when the X server falls off...
<kukman> on all kernels ( I tried ubuntu 10.04 ) touchpad recognized normally
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, whatever I got from the hp site. let me give you what it is called.
<Viking667> And I still prefer irssi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viking667: it colors users names every time differently when you write making it easier to see your text vs someone elses
<tripelb> viking oh. that kills penguin too. I used to use irc (back in the very very old days in the 80's(
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, I am using hplip-3.10.9.run
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: i love command line so much X is just for show...i don't use it so i like weechat and irssi
<azbr00> Us3r_Unfriendly: Good on ya!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> and that's why i love mplayer :)
<Viking667> Us3r_Unfriendly: my irssi colours each nick a different colour out of a palette of about 12 colours
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, understood. I would like to know what I was using back then
<Viking667> I use commandline for about 60% of stuff, for the rest I use X
<Us3r_Unfriendly> http irc windows
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, I really love VLC because it just works and mplayer sometimes fails.
<linux_inferno> I created a Raid1+0 on a Highpoint RocketRaid 7240 that is 3TB. I want to create an optimize XFS file system. I am a bit confused about the sunit and swidth. The card has a chunk size of 512B not Kb. Is my sunit then 512/512=1 and swith 1*numDataDrives=2?
<Viking667> ... it's partly why I run twin, because twin has an X client as well as a tty client
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: never had a problem with mplayer...it's a great cli media player
<Viking667> tripelb: hah. I've found problems with vlc, where sometimes it won't play certain types of media stream.
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, "unable to open the initial device, quitting" == it will print that.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: what were you trying to play?
<tripelb> Viking667, will lucky you. I cant remember the fault. I just switched and didnt look back.
<daanish> does anyone know of a channel or chatroom based on either bash or programming where I can learn a little more about those two things?
<tripelb> Viking667, but I think it was audio
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: easiest way is cd'ing to the directory where the music is and typing mplayer *mp3 -shuffle
<dnivra> daanish, #bash and ##programming.
<tripelb> daanish, haha I went /join #bash and there are lots of folks there. You can be more exploratory like me!
<Viking667> tripelb: actually, wasn't quite so lucky. The machine I happened to be on didn't have mplayer at the time...
<Viking667> which I soon remedied.
<dnivra> daanish, you should really ask channel related enquiries at #freenode.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> daanish: also there's plenty of good ppl that made videos on youtube
<Viking667> I like -shuffle
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viking667: me too
<Viking667> -playlist isn't too bad either
<daanish> thanks dnivra, tripelb and Us3r_Unfriendly.
<azbr00> Wow, I just learnt something new about mplayer!
<Nemesis^> Good day everyone - Does anyone know if there is some form of DNS Hijack in progress on *.archive.ubuntu.com? I'm finding that za.archive.ubuntu.com suddenly resolves to a host in Russia and I'd be a little concerned that I am updating systems from a boobytrapped source ?
<Viking667> azbr00: what?
<lyj> 这是什么
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yeah but        ls -a > *.playlist takes longer
<azbr00> Thanks to this topic ;)
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, thanks but I didnt need to do all that. All I was playing was one thing. Ireally cant remember now. I use the gui. Except to install. Synaptic befuddles me. -- but can you teach me how to get more repositories -- in Terminal.
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | lyj
<ubottu> lyj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Viking667> Us3r_Unfriendly: hm? I suspect that only has to be done once though...
<Viking667> (until you refresh the list, of course, in which case you merely append new entries)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: add-apt-repository is a good one
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: adding to the software sources is another
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, DO i have to know the name of the repository to do that?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: or you could go all out and go to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Viking667> ... which is what I used to do
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, isnt that the same as adding software sources. I mean isnt a software source another word for repository???
<Viking667> until apt-add-repository started working properly for me and adding keys for me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: yes you'll been to know the ppa for that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> unless!
<daanish> Can I ask a really newb question regarding bash?
<tripelb> WHAT is a PPA?
<tripelb> daanish never never ask if you can ask just ask.
<Viking667> daanish: go ahead, though n00b questions about bash could also be asked in #bash
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: there might be a package in the repos that has the ability to search for ppa's out there
<bullgard> '~$ modinfo ipw2200; filename:  /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.ko'. How can I establish that its associated source code file is /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.c ?
<bonjoyee> tripelb:https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, ok that's as far as I want.. oh bonjoyee thanks
<ilker_> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: ppa is Personal Package Archive
<tripelb> <bonjoyee> tripelb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<tripelb> whatever that means. lol
<tripelb> ooa
<tripelb> ppa
<Us3r_Unfriendly> looks like bonjoyee has a list of ppa's out there...that works!
<tripelb> ok I will have to go to windows to print... and ask again another day.
<ilker_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tripelb> goodnight friends
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: what was your original question?
<dnivra> ilker_, hello. you got a query/problem. fire away.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: you were the one with the printer issue right?
<bullgard> Viking667: You are giving wrong advice. #bash is avery newcomer-averse channel.
<Nemesis^> Sorry to ask again guys, maybe no-one sawe this? - Does anyone know if there is some form of DNS Hijack in progress on *.archive.ubuntu.com? I'm finding that za.archive.ubuntu.com suddenly resolves to a host in Russia and I'd be a little concerned that I am updating systems from a boobytrapped source ?
<Viking667> bullgard: I don't find it to be so.
<Viking667> They expect you to know what you're asking about, but so do a lot of channels.
<bonjoyee> Nemesis^:works fine here..what is your DNS?
<bonjoyee> im using opendns..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rc.d :)
<Nemesis^> 196.43.53.190 and 196.43.54.190
<Nemesis^> Standard DNS from my ISP
<Viking667> Nemesis^: try a dig using google's servers (8.8.8.8)
<Nemesis^> Thanks - will do
<dnivra> Nemesis^, i doubt the archive.ubuntu.com maintainers would be able to know about a DNS hijack in your ISP's DNS would they? Just a thought.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> networking is my weak point.  i need school
<Nemesis^> I'm getting the same resolution results from Google as local
<Nemesis^> However, it just seems strange that a repository for South Africa would now resolve to a host in Russia ?
<tripelb> New question: I try to save on windows drive. It cannot be mounted (even though it shows in Places) because: Windows is hibernated. Huh. I have rebooted more than once since using windows.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: what was your original question
<iromli> hi people, how do i check if an alias is already set?
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, it was about printing. but this is a new question. I was going to save my files on that windows drive.
<bonjoyee> Nemesis^:what are the results of dig?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: you may had to wake your windows
<Viking667> and it's been un-hibernated since?
<Nemesis^> Bonjoyee - the same as from Google
<tripelb> And it was only 3 days ago I stated I have no problems with Ubuntu
<bonjoyee> please paste,,,
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: now about the printer...what driver are you using for it on linux?
<Viking667> lol. Ubuntu won't mount a hibernated drive...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> easy Viking667
<tripelb> Viking667, no I havent known anything about hibernation. I havent booted from that particular windows drive in more than a month.
<Viking667> anyhow, time I went to bed... night all.
<waffel> lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> later Viking667
<Viking667> yeah, night.
<Nemesis^> dig @8.8.8.8 za.archive.ubuntu.com  ; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> @8.8.8.8 za.archive.ubuntu.com ; (1 server found) ;; global options: +cmd ;; Got answer: ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 424 ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 8, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0  ;; QUESTION SECTION: ;za.archive.ubuntu.com.		IN	A  ;; ANSWER SECTION: za.archive.ubuntu.com.	377	IN	A	91.189.88.45 za.archive.ubuntu.com.	377	IN	A	91.189.88.4
<Jordan_U> Nemesis^: Packages from the repositories are digitally signed, you would get a huge glaring warning if anything had been tampered with. So even if they've redirected to another server, the only thing they are going to be able to serve you are official unaltered Ubuntu packages :)
<bonjoyee> Nemesis^: i get 91.189.*.*  from opendns as well as google..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: lets fix your printer
<tripelb> what is a hibernated drive? How do I get it unhibernated. How did it get hibernated in the first place. This is a desktop.
<pratz> hey guys, when i use pdb set_trace in my project normally i am in python interactive shell, i need to get in ipython interactive shell, any one using python with ubuntu can help me out
<Viking667> Nemesis^: it does say not authoritative...
<Nemesis^> Thanks Jordan
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly,  I am listening.
<Viking667> should point to the ns servers for that, for the auth reply
<Visuex> tripelb, didnt you said it was hibernated in the first place?
<Jordan_U> Nemesis^: You're welcome.
<Viking667> err, authoritative reply
<hdi> salut tts le monde
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: what driver are you using for your printer?
<Viking667> hdi: a bientot
<tripelb> Visual`,
<tripelb> Vis
<Jordan_U> !fr | hdi
<ubottu> hdi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb:           sudo lshw           confirms this?
<Nemesis^> OK Vikinig, here then is the official one: dig @ns1.canonical.com za.archive.ubuntu.com  ; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> @ns1.canonical.com za.archive.ubuntu.com ; (1 server found) ;; global options: +cmd ;; Got answer: ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 49327 ;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 8, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 3 ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available  ;; QUESTION SECTION: ;za.archive.ubuntu.com.
<bonjoyee> Nemesis^: what makes you say server location is Russia?
<hdi> ok than's
<Nemesis^> Well, if one does a traceroute to za.archive.ubuntu.com, one can see - ot via a whois lookup
<tripelb> Visuex, my new question is: I cant copy a file to a windows drive because it is hibernated. Huh - how did this happen? How do I get it unhibernated.  --- Us3r_Unfriendly I'll check on that.
<dnivra> Nemesis^, perhaps you should use paste.ubuntu.com rather than paste the output here?
<Nemesis^> Sorry guys, I don't know about paste.ubuntu.com
<dnivra> !paste | Nemesis^
<ubottu> Nemesis^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nemesis^> Thanks for the heads-up, apologies for not knowing about the past
<Nemesis^> paste
<mikeplus64> Anyone here use a Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch ( Wacom CTH-460 ) ? I'm wondering if it works under Linux [ and if it's worth buying? ]
<Visuex> tripelb, is your hibernated drive setup as a boot drive such as dual booting with multiple drives instead of multiple partitions?
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly == that's a VERY long result. help me
<dnivra> Nemesis^, no problem. in future do read the channel topic :).
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  it works, but it takes a bit of configuration
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: for the hibernation > go to the hibernating machine and turn it on
<Nemesis^> Will do dnivra ;)
<Nemesis^> Nive touch, that paste.ubuntu.com
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: there should also be devices connected to the machine in that list
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  there's guides to make it work on ubuntuforums.org: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562&highlight=wacom
<Visuex> Nemesis^, yea there are many paste services like that but very nice for Ubuntu to have its own
<tripelb> Visuex, seems Us3r_Unfriendly gave me tha answer. And for you, I have 2 drives and 3 partitions. grub shows me them all (plus a lot of other options I ddidnt bother remembering)
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  whoops, i forgot to remove the &highlight part of that link
<bonjoyee> Nemesis^: http://pastebin.com/BCPzsrNh ..that looks normal to me..
<Visuex> tripelb, cool glad you got it then
<Nemesis^> Thanks for everyone's feedback on the DNS. Looks like I don't need to worry. Just crappy that my local mirror seems to have a problem - it's not very cool to do a dist-upgrade without an operational local mirror :(
<mikeplus64> EvilPhoenix: I don't run ubuntu ( I run arch, I just thought that seeing that there are so many people here someone must know about wacom bamboo pen & touches ), but thanks, most of that will probably be relevant here unless it works out of the box.
<tripelb> I have to sleep Us3r_Unfriendly - the list is too long to look at all of. it's full of devices, many screens long.
<tripelb> Visuex, thank you.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: later
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  it wont work out of the box, trust me.  you should ask in the arch support channels then
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  or try ##linux
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  because you need to do configuration long before it works
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  it took me 3 hours to make it work, but i was looking at system fialures anyways.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hat off to you tripelb
<EvilPhoenix> failures*
<mikeplus64> EvilPhoenix: alright
<mikeplus64> I just thought after seeing https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109198 just then that it might
<Nemesis^> So just to make sure that I get theis pastebin thing right - I paste on the site and then post the URL, like http://paste.ubuntu.com/544353/ ?
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, theres no lpt in the list  | grub lpt
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  *shrugs* the drivers dont come with any version of linux out-of-the-box
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  it usually needs configuration, or installation
<dnivra> Nemesis^, yup.
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, its almost 9 screens long
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  i think though you should ask in the linux support channel for arch if you run into issues.
<mikeplus64> EvilPhoenix: yarp, just wanted to see if people had it working at all
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, the driver is called hplip-3.10.9.run  ok that's the install routine.
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  i did 2 kernel versions ago, before my drive became fubar
<mikeplus64> EvilPhoenix: Is it worth getting the pen & touch or just the pen only model?
<Visuex> mikeplus64, good luck with arch...not the most user friendly bunch
<tnm_> how do i set custom paper siye in ubuntu? i'm using hp 500n laserjet prinet
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  i have the pen only version.  they're equally decent
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu
<mikeplus64> EvilPhoenix: alright.
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  i prefer the pen version somewhat, but to each their own
<acnot> Sorry all wrong channel
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly,
<mikeplus64> EvilPhoenix: yeah. I was just thinking that the touch part of it might be useful for things other than just drawing.
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, wait shouldnt I be doing lsusb to find out about the printer?
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  true, but i use the pen for standard navigation with a mouse too ;P
<EvilPhoenix> mikeplus64:  but again, whichever you want, there's configuration needed anyways
<tripelb> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:8604 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 5440
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:8604 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 5440
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: yes that'll work
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: but does lshw display the printer along with a driver name?
<glitchd> anyone know any possible underlying reasons why flash refuses to work in chromium?
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, this -- sudo lshw | grep DeskJet -- gives me nothing. Is that enough? I dont know where to look in the 9 screens of output
<teamcoltra> is there a way to make my screen dimmer than the lowest setting in power management? Obviously the system knows how to make my screen dimmer since it goes dim before going to screensaver
<Deiu> Hello! I would like to have my boot process sleep for a period of time before mounting all filesystems, is it possible?
<Deiu> i.e. I'm trying to mount /var off an external disk which takes some time to initialize
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok peeps i need somehelp wtih gurb
<Eryn_1983_FL>  grub
<Eryn_1983_FL> i just installed windows 7 and  now i cant boot to linux
<Eryn_1983_FL> how do i install grub2?
<Eryn_1983_FL> is there an option in the  boot dvd?
<bullgard> !grub | Eryn_1983_FL
<ubottu> Eryn_1983_FL: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<teamcoltra> I press Fnc + down and it only adjusts the setting that is in power management (so I still can't go any lower)
<Eryn_1983_FL> thanks
<bonjoyee> glitchd: may be adode?;)
<bonjoyee> adobe*
<henrik-_> Hi guys! My Ubuntu server is struggling - when I'm trying to boot I get a fsck error 8
<kermit> how do i keep my CPU speed to performance?  it keeps resetting to ondemand.
<henrik-_> As far as I see, that's an "operational error"
<henrik-_> What does that really mean? Is my hard drive dying?
<matrix1986> âñåì ïðèâåò
<waffel> kekeke
<matrix1986> ðåáÿòà ïîäñêàæèòå ãäå ìîæíî ñêà÷àòü ðåïîçèòîðèè äëÿ Ubuntu DVD
<maco> matrix1986: please stop banging on the keyboard
<teamcoltra> I just tried "gamma -0.5" which darkens my colours -- but does not adjust screen brightness (as they lead to believe in the forum post)
<nirazio> My laptop has three extra keys, For Opening Mail client, Web browser and one other. I dont use them, so I want to assign the the web browser key to open synapse, currently I use Super+Space to open Synapse but now that I don't use the extra key given to open the web browser, I want to assign that key to open synapse, Is it possible?
<razz1> what is the most popular game that I can install from synaptic, I like to play some racing games between work. just after some fun
<waffel> well there's a good strategy game, but I don't know about racing
<razz1> waffel: which one?
<maco> razz1: tuxracer for racing
<maco> razz1: and probably wesnoth for strategy
<Jordan_U> razz1: Armegatron (tron light cycle game) is among the featured apps in Applications > Ubuntu Software Center (and I like it personally).
<riktking> trying to port forward VNC connection from server->server->windows pc, have ssh all set up, vnc on middle server, can ssh between all 3
<razz1> maco: tuxracer, is it about racing a penguin down a mountain
<maco> razz1: yeah
<maco> razz1: well race against the clock... and you have to get the herring
<maco> gameplay is similar to those snowboarding games
<razz1> maco: I should have been clear, after a car racing, played tuxracer, it's fun
<maco> oh
<riktking> trying to port forward VNC connection from server->server->windows pc, have ssh all set up, vnc on middle server, can ssh between all 3, cannot forward 5900 between servers, can anyone help me??
<waffel> razz1: hmm, have to get the name, I'll find it here within the next couple of hours
<razz1> maco:  there are so many games to choose from, that why I came here to get the list of most popular games
<maco> razz1: there's an ubuntu games website i think...
<razz1> waffel: thank you
<maco> razz1: actually i once came across one site that went through every game in the repos and described and rated it
<riktking> keep getting this, can anyone help channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5900
<tnm_> anybody knows, how do i change, so i can print custom paper size in adobe reader?
<maco> razz1: supertuxkart is like mariokart
<EvilPhoenix> riktking:  it means something's probly using that port
<razz1> riktking: can you post the command you are trying to use and tell us what all systems are behind NAT, most of the time it fails because of NAT
<waffel> razz1: there's also UFO: Alien invasion, that game is awesome
<razz1> waffel: maco: some of the games are so addictive
<Jordan_U> razz1: Torcs and Trigger are the only traditional 3D car racing games that I know of.
<riktking> ssh -L 5900:127.0.0.1:5999 192.168.0.104
<riktking> i can ssh into the server , but will not port forward
<riktking> do i need to edit the ssh config files??
<rigved> razz1: playdeb has many games
<razz1> riktking: if you can SSh, you do not need to port forward VNC, it runs inside the tunnel
<Sam_eYe_am> I'm having trouble playing a video. No plugin for Mpeg-4. How do I fix this please?
<c0nv1ct> is there a way to solve the /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon# roulette after each reboot?  Some boots my mobo sensor module is hwmon4 and sometimes it is hwmon0
<riktking> razz1 so from putty, i connect to server 1, then server 1 to server 2 via ssh
<dnivra> !codecs | Sam_eYe_am
<ubottu> Sam_eYe_am: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waffel> razz1: haha! I found it, Warzone 2100 is the name, it's a hell of a game. Better than most comercial RTS I've tried! ;) Once you get the hang of it you'll like it
<rigved> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Sam_eYe_am
<ubottu> Sam_eYe_am: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: ^^ just install that and you can play mpeg-4 videos
<razz1> rigved: waffel: maco: i will try warzone for now, that should keep me occupied for a while, playing trigger now, thanks guys
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, I checked and it is installed
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, won't play flv either
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, H.264 decoder needed
<rigved> razz1: if you are more into RTS games, then there's Wesnoth.
<sonicman> ??
<l337ingDisorder> Is there some trick to get gFTP to connect to HTTP sites? I've put the host and port into the connection bar at the top, and I've selected HTTP as the connection method... When I click the Connect button, absolutely nothing happens. When I choose Remote -> Open Location nothing happens... But if I put the host info into my firefox web browser it loads just fine
<DrManhattan> What would be the best RAID chunk size for an Ubuntu i386 32 bit desktop system?
<DrManhattan> I'm hoping to do some video editing with it
<DrManhattan> my max chunk/slice size available is 512k
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: some flash videos don't play in ubuntu. maybe you have more than one flash plugins installed
<riktking> im trying to tunnel vnc via 2 ssh connections, can it be done and can anyone help?
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, fresh install
<c0nv1ct> DrManhattan, you want smaller chunks for video editing
<DrManhattan> uh oes.
<DrManhattan> how small?
<c0nv1ct> DrManhattan, 8kb or less
<DrManhattan> wow
<c0nv1ct> DrManhattan, read the article yourself
<DrManhattan> to spread the write process out?
<c0nv1ct> DrManhattan, http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/chunks-the-hidden-key-to-raid-performance/130
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: run the file from the command line and then tell me if it gives any more info
<c0nv1ct> DrManhattan, large I/O requests benefit from smaller chunks
<DrManhattan> c0nv1ct, thanks
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, PLease tell me how to run it from command line. I have terminal open
<Igoru> i've installed 8GB in my computer, but gnome system monitor and htop says i have only 3GB. what's happening??
<DrManhattan> aw man, I'm going to have to reformat my drive if I change the chunk size, aren't I?
<dnivra> Igoru, you're running 32 bit Ubuntu i guess.
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: totem <filename>
<Igoru> dnivra yes. can u explain a bit more?
<dnivra> Igoru, well 32 bits can be used to references to only 3GB of addresses. you need to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> DrManhattan, yep
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, hmmm location not found? I even went to the Videos folder.
<PhysicistJames> or you can use the PAE kernel to access more than 3GB or ram
<DrManhattan> (best Cartman impression) Weak....
<razz1> riktking: from the second system you would ssh into third and redirect the vnc feed to the first for eg on the second system: ssh -L 5900:this has to be your second systems IP:5999 192.168.0.104
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: suppose that your file is ~/Videos/Sam.mp4
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: totem ~/Videos/Sam.mp4
<DrManhattan> c0nv1ct, thanks fo the help
<dnivra> Igoru, As PhysicistJames said, yes you can use the PAE kernel but then when you have a 64 bit version, wouldn't that be the practical choice?
<Igoru> dnivra undestand. T_T there's any better way than reinstalling SO? haha
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, I just hit tab to avoid typos and that was the error
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, is there a way to refresh all codecs?
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: are you sure that the file is inside the Videos folder?
<Igoru> dnivra yes... i would need to reinstall and i'm afraid of that. but using that 'PAE kernel' is difficult? i'm almost noob at this.
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, yes I even tried another folder and file type and same error
<llutz_> IdleOne: just install that kernel and use it, no further action needed
<dnivra> Igoru, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/ would help.
<razz1> riktking: you will only use localhost only when hitting the second system not the third, on the second system what ever feed you are getting you want to re-route it to first so on the second it cannot be 127.0.0.1, that is internal IP.
<Igoru> ty! :D
<dnivra> llutz_, um not IdleOne Igoru :).
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: have you installed a display manager?
<PhysicistJames> i have a simple question.... how can i look up the log files when my instance of ubuntu 10.10 crashes
<llutz_> argh, sry, idoru  i meant
<rigved> razz1: check via GUI whether that folder exists
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, like Nvidia?
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, i guess /var/log
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: like Gnome or KDE
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, specifically /var/log/messages i guess.
<PhysicistJames> thanks dnivra
<dnivra> llutz_, you seem to be getting names all wrong :).
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: can you navigate to your folder using the mouse pointer?
<Igoru> dnivra MAN thats easy! ty!
<Igoru> PhysicistJames ty too =D
<palam> for an intel core 2 duo, should i get the 32bit version or 64bit version?
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, sure
<JustMozzy> hi guys
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: ceck to make sure that the folder exists
<dnivra> Igoru, np. but let me tell you that i was recommended not to use PAE and use 64 bit-common sense :)
<PhysicistJames> 64bit i believe
<llutz_> dnivra: i'll better  shut up now
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: check*
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, Oh I had it open in front of me
<dnivra> palam, depends on how much RAM you have i guess. if >3GB, go for 64.
<JustMozzy> I am having a problem accessing a website. I am trying to access my website through port 81. I check the server betstat and apache is listening to port 81, however when I nmap the port it is filtered. can someone help me out with this issue?
<zetheroo> anyone here had luck with batch resizing of pics with Gthumb ? ... This is the dump I get in trying to accomplish this simple task: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544372/
<pilgrim> anyone knowwhy intel wimax 6050 driver wont work?
<palam> dnivra: 2. so 32 bit then? should i be worried about http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201004-5594/?
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: that's weird. so you cannot access the folder via terminal but you can access it via the GUI?
<dnivra> llutz_, don't get disheartened-it is pretty difficult to see all over the clutter :).
<PhysicistJames> choosing 64bit over 32bit shouldnt be an issue of ram size
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, oh! it isn't? what's the reason to choose one over other?
<palam> PhysicistJames: what should i base it on?
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, well since TAB filled it out wouldn't that mean it was there?
<dnivra> palam, well if ubuntu states 64bit, go 64bit :). they're better than i am any day :).
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: you just told me that tab was unable to fill it out, right?
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: location not found error...
<DrManhattan> c0nv1ct, I guess it would make sense to make the chunk size match the block size of the file system, no?
<PhysicistJames> isnt there some architecture things with 64bit
<error_203> hi  my desktop ubuntu login screen doesnot shows paasword box.how to resolve this
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, i have no clue-so totally hate hardware :).
<dnivra> error_203, perhaps you should click on the username?
<error_203> dnivra: no i tried it all
<palam> PhysicistJames: not sure. i'm going to be using it as a web dev machine. php, ruby, aptana etc. 64 should work right?
<dnivra> error_203, what happens? you get logged in straight without being asked for the password?
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, No it filled it out. Another test I just did. Copied known good .avi to desktop. got search for plugin
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, doing the command line
<PhysicistJames> yeah it should
<PhysicistJames> did a quick check and 64bit allows yo
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, palam here's something interesting. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<error_203> dnivra: no m on laptop i m asking about my desktop
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, tells me I need Xvid Mpeg4
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: what was the name of the plugin again? H...something
<PhysicistJames> allows programs to allocate more than 2 gn file cjuncks in ram
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: i mean the name of the required codec
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, it tells me I need one for every file I try
<error_203> dnivra: i think there is a gdm problem but i cannot reolve it
<dnivra> error_203, well if you can describe what is exactly that's happening, then somebody can help out. you're pretty vague i can tell you that.
<Igoru> dnivra when i have a bit more time i'll install 64. i'm still using 9.10 'cos didnt had time to update and 'deal with problems' T_T
<palam> PhysicistJames: problem is i don't have the computer with me yet
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, maybe I don't have a repository checked off?
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, like Medibuntu?
<dnivra> error_203, next time see if restarting gdm solves the problem. press Ctrl + Alt + F1 and login. then run "sudo service gdm restart". see if that helps. else come back here and describe exactly what is wrong.
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: i have installed only ubuntu-restricted-extras and all .avi and .mpg files can be played by me
<dnivra> Igoru, sure sure. i did the same thing-switched to 64bit when i changed versions :). up to you :).
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: no. i mean for the first mpeg-4 file, it had asked you to install something like H.234 etc. what was the name again?
<palam> PhysicistJames: think i'll go with 32: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-450532.html
<error_203> dnivra: simply when i put my comp on and went to login my password dialouge box was  missing, i had clicked on username but it also didn't work
<dnivra> error_203, what happened when you clicked? didn't a box to enter a password come? which version of ubuntu are you running?
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: re-download and re-install the package - ubuntu-restricted-extras. it's about 95-100 MB
<error_203> 10.10
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, so it's like sudo ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<pavanai> i cant boot to ubuntu after installin win7
<error_203> dnivra:10.10
<pavanai> help!!!
<PhysicistJames> when you remove the ubuntu restricted extras package make sure that you completely remove it including the config files
<JustMozzy> can someone help me with iptables? I am looking for I can allow all connections to port 81
<dnivra> palam, well sure a few things like adobe flash plugin are kind of hard to-64bit is still in beta but otherwise the system's quite stable i guess. i'm running 64bit. hey even ubottu runs on a 64bit too i believe.
<pavanai> justmozzy
<pavanai> pls
<pavanai> i think ma grub is corrupted
<dnivra> pavanai, did you install windows 7 after you installed ubuntu?
<dnivra> error_203, what happens when you click on the username?
<pavanai> first i installed ubuntu
<pavanai> then win7
<the_eye_> I have an ATI X700 and I cant enable tv-out, any help ?
<dnivra> !grub2 | pavanai
<ubottu> pavanai: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<palam> dnivra: but there's nothing to be gained with 64 bit in my case, i guess. flash and drivers are pretty important too
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras && apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pavanai> i tried many weblinks
<error_203> dnivra: one min m staring my pc
<pavanai> all they say that when we give in terminal sudo grub we vil get grub prompt
<pavanai> bt am not getting it
<pavanai> i tried the live
<dnivra> pavanai, please go to the link that ubottu gave you. it has detailed step by step instructions on how to recover grub.
<rigved> pavanai: you need to use the live cd and restore grub using it
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, thanks
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: did it work?
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, I see the error that I can't lock the /var/lib/dpkg so I will have to fix that again
<palam> hmm, is 10.04.1 718.9MB or 686MB? i tried downloading in two places and I'm getting different file sizes
<palam> desktop 10.04.1
<PhysicistJames> 686 mb
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: it seems that you were installing something earlier and the lock file wasn't released after the operation was finished (or not finished)
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, yes
<PhysicistJames> do a restart and youre golden
<palam> PhysicistJames: thanks
<pavanai> i tried every link
<pavanai> can u xplain the procedure?
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: ok. after you do that then you should run the command which i gave you. it'll work after that
<dnivra> pavanai, did you try the official documentation of GRUB2 in the ubuntu help website? sure you haven't. cos if you have, you'd have restored your grub2 successfully.
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, thanks a million! Do you think this lockout is why I can't just get plugins?
<pavanai> wts d cmd?
<dnivra> pavanai, grub/grub2 depending on the version of ubuntu you have installed.
<dnivra> !grub2 | pavanai
<pavanai> i got it with ubuntu 10.04
<dnivra> !grub | pavanai
<ubottu> pavanai: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dnivra> pavanai, go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2.
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: this lockout is why you cannot install anything properly. maybe your plugins as well.
<pinecone> how do i manually install a kernel module, i have the .ko loaded, but i want modprobe to be able to find it
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, ok thanks
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: you are welcome
<pavanai> ok
<error_203> dnivra:on clicking on username it shows  sqeeze/sid   and when i going to click on  the restart or shutdown option it also doesnot works
<noobie25> i've been having trouble dual screening my ubuntu installation (10.10).... funny thing is...i never thought kubuntu (10.10) would solve the problem but it works.....  is there a way i can see what is different and apply these changes to ubuntu?
<PhysicistJames> are you using an nvodia or ati card
<PhysicistJames> nvidia
<noobie25> ati
<PhysicistJames> which card specifically
<noobie25> PhysicistJames,   sure..its the radeon 9600[rv350]
<dnivra> error_203, sqeeze/sid or squeeze/sid?
<PhysicistJames> card supported under the catalyst drivers should support dual screen
<noobie25> PhysicistJames,  the trouble i had was.... on the extended screen (half of the screen was scrambled)
<Guest39094> ...
<tnm_> anybody knows how do i set custom page size in my .ppd file for specific printer?
<PhysicistJames> my radeon 9000 doesnt do dual screen very well
<noobie25> PhysicistJames,   no one was able to fix it over the last threee days.
<PhysicistJames> so i believe its an open source ati driver issue
<noobie25> PhysicistJames,  its funny how it work perfectly in kubuntu though?  i figured i would have the same problem.
<PhysicistJames> it might be an xorg config thing
<PhysicistJames> i looked up the flags for xorg for my card and played with the xorg file you might try the same
<noobie25> PhysicistJames,  i dont even have an xorg file though ..... =/
<axad> greetings
<PhysicistJames> google how to generate a new xorg file in ubuntu 10.10
<melvster> quick question : is there a group of people within ubuntu, interested in using productivity tools collaboratively?
<PhysicistJames> its what i did
<rigved> pinecone: insmod ./<kernel_module_name.ko>
<error_203> dnivra:squeeze/sid
<melvster> is the forum the best place to check?
<PhysicistJames> error_203 are you using debian
<error_203> no
<axad> ho know how to install mac os x under ubuntu?
<dnivra> error_203, cos squeeze and sid are codenames for debian version i believe.
<error_203> physicistjames:no ubuntu 10.10
<PhysicistJames> just curious whats up with the squeeze/sid stuff
<noobie25> PhysicistJames, error 203...are you asking me?
<error_203> m asking all of u my friends
<noobie25> PhysicistJames,  i'm using this xchat new irc client...but it doesn't tell me if a message is direced to me
<dnivra> noobie25, sure it does. if it's addressed to you it'll be shown in red like this one.
<noobie25> dnivra,   oh!
<noobie25> dnivra, thanks
<dnivra> noobie25, np :).
<PhysicistJames> dnivra i believe youre correct
<dnivra> error_203, i have no clue why that error is being shown. all i know is ubuntu is based on debian so it might be some code the devs didn't remove that still retained the original name(doubt it). but this is confusing :).
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, yeah just checked. Debian sid i was sure. squeeze is too.
<PhysicistJames> vert
<PhysicistJames> very
<error_203> physicisttjames,dnivra: actually i was going for update my ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu alpha 11.04 ,and i locked my screen in the process of updating,after sometime when i going to unlock the screen it shows squeeze/sid
<rigved> squeeze is the unstable branch i think. that's where most of ubuntu comes from!!!
<dnivra> error_203, there we go. you're trying to run ubuntu 11.04! head to #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 support :).
<PhysicistJames> error_203 yeah alpha releases always show up like that
<dnivra> error_203, alpha releases are very very buggy and only developers should even bother installing them. i suggest if you don't plan development, revert to 10.10. i think you may have to reinstall.
<PhysicistJames> error_203 i have to agree with dnivra on this one theyre very buggy
<error_203> physicistjames,dnivra: but the problems comes on uubuntu 10.10 and afterall 11.04 didnot  not installed,so i think u guys should help me and don't see me let to go to other channels
<dnivra> rigved, oh! thansk for the info; didn't know squeeze was still under development. gotta find out.
<dnivra> thanks*
<dnivra> error_203, did you have this problem before you tried installing 11.04?
<andrewfree> so I updated my computer like full system update and now when booting I get mount: mount on none /dev/ failed says later it cant find the disk by UID either then opens a busybox shell (ash) except now my keyboard is not being reckonized
<error_203> dnivra: no
<dnivra> error_203, i think you may already have installed 11.04 then :).
<PhysicistJames> it might be something from the failed install
<andrewfree> PhysicistJames: Yea I figured. What are my options from here? After the install I did do a normal reboot but after that I did a hard reboot
<dnivra> error_203, thing is that alpha means the take the old version and make changes to it. did you know 11.04 is not going to use GNOME any more. I'm guessing they've not removed GNOME yet.
<andrewfree> PhysicistJames: Like just flipped the power swtcih on the PSU
<rigved> error_203: i think sudo is broken in 11.04. and also the package manager is going crazy
<error_203> dnivra:ya i know it
<dnivra> error_203, alpha is a software engineering terminology. you might wanna read about it.
<PhysicistJames> reinstall 10.10
<dnivra> error_203, alpha is a part of*
<error_203> physicitjames
<andrewfree> PhysicistJames:  Is there any way to not lose all my data?
<PhysicistJames> it depends how do you have your partitioning set up
<PhysicistJames> is it the default ubuntu partitioning?
<andrewfree> PhysicistJames: yes
<PhysicistJames> when I do a reinstall I usually back everything up that is important onto an external hard drive
<andrewfree> it was just an upgrade
<charmant> #ubuntu
<error_203> dnivra:  i checked my version using lsb_release -a it shows debian  ubuntu natty
<dnivra> error_203, well as rigved said natty is being developed from squeeze, which is debian's current development version.
<error_203> dnivra: so i have to reinstall ubuntu 10.10
<PhysicistJames> yep reinstall ubuntu 10.10
<dnivra> error_203, yeah seems to me like the only way out.
<dnivra> error_203, didn't PhysicistJames already tell you that? i thought he did.
<ChrisHiss> hi is it possible to install an older version of java? currently i have version 1.6.0_22 but i want 1.6.0_7, using ubuntu 10.04 64-bit
<error_203> dnivra,physicistjames: ok dude
<error_203> dnivra,physicistjames:thanx for giving time
<dnivra> ChrisHiss, if you get the deb packages from sun's website i guess yeah-the current version should be the only one available in the repositories i think.
<dnivra> error_203, np :)
<PhysicistJames> what I would like to know also is if there's a way to install older versions from the ubuntu repository using apt get
<ChrisHiss> dnivra: ok so only the latest version of java is available through apt-get?
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, i doubt it cos the binaries of older versions won't be built on current ubuntu. i think they'd just choose the latest version and build it.
<dnivra> ChrisHiss, i think only latest version yeah. check if you can get older versions from sun's website.
<PhysicistJames> but is there like a repository that contains all versions of a specific package
<ChrisHiss> dnivra: ok thanks for your help!
<dnivra> ChrisHiss, no problem :).
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, i'm guessing upstream would still have the source of older versions. and repositories of older versions of ubuntu will have the older version of the package i guess. but i wouldn't recommend installing from them cos they may not work and also would have more bugs that current versions.
<rigved> PhysicistJames: then you need to use repositories of older ubuntu versions like 9.10
<PhysicistJames> I was just curious
<dnivra> PhysicistJames, or you could take the older version and build it in the present ubuntu :).
<PhysicistJames> from source yeah I guess that would work
<askcyber> hi
<abot> hi people
<kermit> how do i keep my CPU at full speed? it keeps resetting to ondemand.
<maco> kermit: hate your battery that much?
<andrewfree> My computer is saying the kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 cpu unable to boot
<kermit> maco: i'm not even on battery
<maco> andrewfree: that means you have a 32bit computer and downloaded the 64bit ubuntu
<jrib> andrewfree: use the 32bit version of ubuntu
<andrewfree> I shouldnt of updated
<andrewfree> I was at like 9.0 or something
<Beelsebob> I have an old Pentium M 1.73Ghz laptop that I'm setting up for someone to use as an internet browsing machine… Am I better sticking the netbook release on it, or should I stick with the standard one?
<dnivra> andrewfree, 9.10?
<andrewfree> dngr: yea
<andrewfree> dnivra: Yes*
<maco> andrewfree: upgraded with a cd, i guess? cuz upgrading over the network wouldnt change your architecture
<jbangert> Hey, I reinstalled my NVIDIA MCP 51 based system (worked before on 10.04) with 10.10 and the wired ethernet does not work. Seems to  be a problem with forcedeth, the interface does not change to RUNNING when I plug in a cable
<jbangert> DMESG gives  eth0: no link during initialization.
<jbangert> [  614.268467] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<andrewfree> maco no it was over the internet...
<dnivra> jbangert, perhaps the interface is not up? type "ifconfig" and see if the eth interface shows up.
<dnivra> andrewfree, then you were running 64bit before?
<andrewfree> I think my processor is an amd athlon xp2200+
<jbangert> dnivra : ifconfig status is  UP BROADCAST MULTICAST
<dnivra> andrewfree, use this to find if the processor is 32bit or 64bit. www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/.
<lenovo> xp2200+ is so old.
<jrib> andrewfree: what *exactly* did you do to upgrade?
<jbangert> I only miss running
<andrewfree> dnivra: My computer doesnt boot.
<dnivra> andrewfree, oops :).
<andrewfree> jrib: sudo apt-get upgrade  and apache2 after my first restart I ran apt-get -f install too
<lenovo> what's happend?
<lenovo> joke andrewfree
<dnivra> jbangert, no clue. maybe somebody else can help. sorry :).
<jrib> andrewfree: that doesn't upgrade releases.  Don't you have old kernels in the grub list?
<andrewfree> nope
<jrib> andrewfree: this doesn't seem possible
<jrib> andrewfree: what did apt-get -f install do?
<andrewfree> err I did a release upgrade
<jrib> andrewfree: this isn't what you told me
<andrewfree> jrib:  Just checked my terminal buffer, I was in ssh
<dnivra> jbangert, found this http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-amd64@lists.debian.org/msg11335.html.
<jrib> andrewfree: so how exactly did you do a release upgrade?
<diskin> hi guys. tried to find on ubuntu.com or launchpad.net information about end of support for 8.04, and failed. where is it?
<andrewfree> jrib:  http://paste2.org/p/1145098
<rigved> is there an emulator which would allow me to run a x64 OS without VT support in my hardware? (something other than qemu)
<jbangert> rigved: VirtualBox
<joaopinto> rigved, assuming you are using a 64 bits OS host
<dnivra> jbangert, seems like a universal issue as said in http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=130438. there's some patch to it mentioned too. check it out.
<rigved> jbangert: no. vbox requires VT. i don't have VT
<joaopinto> rigved, the last time I have checked vbox did not require VT
<rigved> joaopinto: yes i have x64 OS
<jrib> andrewfree: ok and when you reboot the first time after that what happened exactly?
<andrewfree> jrib:  Well its a headless server so I tried to connect to the IP, ended up looking in my router config page and it showed it offline. Check out line 1543 of that file I just found :/
<rigved> joaopinto: yes it does now. i tried installing one yesterday and it didn't allow me to :(
<joaopinto> oh :(
<rigved> joaopinto: so is there any other good one for ubuntu 10.04?
<joaopinto> I just use vbox nowadays :\
<andrewfree> jrib:  The main stuff I care about losing is my blog thats is really, regardless my keyboard isnt working on boot now so I can boot from a live cd :/
<jrib> andrewfree: you can always just boot a live cd, so getting the data shouldn't be an issue
<andrewfree> ^
<jrib> (and you should have backups anyway -_-)
<andrewfree> jrib:  Its a personal server I abuse, penn testing, socks5 proxy, the only reason I want the blog is I have code on it that I dont have on my drive XD
<Jimmey> Is there an easy way to find out the GRUB2 partition numbering for a partition /dev/sdb3? This partition has a freeBSD install. Where can I find the custom menu entry for this?
<andrewfree> jrib:  Right now it would be just great if it would reckonize this keyboard so I could get on this live cd
<the_german> hi @ all my cupsaddsmb fails on 10.10 if I add the adobe postscript drivers to /usr/share/cups/drivers ...but if i delete them and only use the windows postscript drivers...it works. any idea why?
<jrib> andrewfree: what's the kernel line you see in grub?
<dnivra> Jimmey, GRUB2 partition numbering? do you mean UUID?
<jrib> andrewfree: because I can't find "linux-image" in the pastebin which seems weird to me
<Jimmey> dnivra, Well, I just need to know how to properly add a custom menu entry to boot into FreeBSD - I'm not sure how I might do that
<purvesh> how can i run windows software on ubuntu i want to install Adobe Flash and Adobe Dreamviewer ?
<dnivra> !wine | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<andrewfree> jrib:  Weird its not even getting to grub
<dnivra> Jimmey, check out the grub2 documentation for help. it's really good. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2.
<jrib> andrewfree: yes, that's even more weird... where does the error come up then?
<jbangert> Jimmey: in freebsd, just install the regular bootloader into your boot slice (do not install any bootloader)and then set up a chainloader
<jbangert> FreeBSD does not use MultiBOOT, so grub cannot load it
<andrewfree> jrib: Just the unable to boot please use a kernel approppriate for your cpu
<purvesh> dnivra, thanx for reply, i know wine but it is not able to install Adobe flash and Adobe Dreamviewer
<jrib> andrewfree: are you sure it's not getting to grub?  Did you try holding down shift?
<OvermindDL1> Greetings, a question, when I install the ATI drivers in Ubuntu I am limited in resolution to a max of 1280x1024, but the native resolution of my monitor is 1920x1200, any thoughts as to how to fix?
<purvesh> dnivra, so do u know any other software which support windows software ?
<jrib> andrewfree: or is this the live cd...?
<OvermindDL1> For note, FreeBSD multi-boots fine for me.
<dnivra> purvesh, well maybe you should try virtualizers then. i'm sure that'll work.
<dnivra> !virtualizers | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dnivra> purvesh, dreamweaver works fine in win XP on virtualbox. don't know about flash.
<purvesh> dnivra, i also know virtualbox i had used that but i want to install something direct like wine, i forgot some substitute of wine on ubuntu ...
<NetGrunt> hi everyone
<DrManhattan> c0nv1ct, yeah certain os's wont recognize the raid device with too small of a chunk size. Ubuntu wouldn't recognize less than 1k, windows 4k
<SirFrancisDrake> I mount a partition and then can write in it only with sudo. options in /etc/fstab look like "defaults,user,users,exec". What am I doing wrong?
<dnivra> purvesh, i guess you mean cedega?
<DrManhattan> still well within the recommended limits for video editing
<DrManhattan> c0nv1ct, again thanks for the heads up on that article
<NetGrunt> I would like to ask you a question, it's not specific to any Ubuntu version, but rather to Ubuntu itself : I have a hard disk drive in one server, and I want to know if it is connected straight to one of the SATA ports on the motherboard, or to a RAID PCI board that it also has. How could I do it ?
<DjnX> :O
<TheLegendaryFish> I am the Legendary Fish. Thou shalt kneel before me, for I am your God. Thou shalt not eat me for I am Santa's friend and he will rape anyone that eats me.
<purvesh> dnivra, cedega can u give me any url ?
<dnivra> purvesh, this might help too http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxlinux/.
<OvermindDL1> NetGrunt:  Well for the addon card I have it is plainly obvious in the Disk Utility app
<elky> TheLegendaryFish, please don't troll here
<jrib> TheLegendaryFish: that's not appropriate here.  This channel is only for ubuntu support
<TheLegendaryFish> Awwww..... :(
<NetGrunt> OvermindDL1: what do you mean the Disk Utility app ? that is for Mac OS X
<dnivra> purvesh, http://www.cedega.com//. but mainly cedega's for games. you can try the link i gave you above too.
<andrewfree> jrib:  The problem gets deeper. I have two drives I thought one was empty I bought it used at this scrap PC store. So I unplugged it, thats when I got the kernel error. So I plugged it back in and unplugged the other one. I very likely just got them mixed around This time it loads grub and the error is http://snapplr.com/c42p . Regardless the keyboard will not work (I have used this exact one before) so I cant see grubs menu.
<Migaaresno> The keyboard settings are set to dvarak. Everything works fine, except when i press CTRL+ALT+F1-6 those login shells think im using a plain keyboard. How can i convince them otherwise?
<SirFrancisDrake> why would a partition be writable only by root?
<dnivra> SirFrancisDrake, if it was mounted by root, it'd be writable by root i guess.
<purvesh> dnivra, so it runs windows games properly on Ubuntu ?
<SirFrancisDrake> sample google requests are <3, but I thought mounting it as a user with options "defaults,user,users,exec" in /etc/fstab would be enough
<dnivra> purvesh, dunno. check their website for compatibility.
<SirFrancisDrake> dnivra, thanks. Are there any other possibilities?
<Jimmey> dnivra, jbangert, I can't find the information I need in the GRUB2 Ubuntu documentation. I have figured how I can create a custom menu entry and roughly what it should look like, but I'm not sure that the device string that I have in the menu entry is correct, because FreeBSD won't boot with an error about the partition. How can I find out what device information to put?
<dnivra> SirFrancisDrake, no clue. i used to mount windows partitions and they used to be mounted as root. had a tough time deleting files sometimes.
<jrib> andrewfree: not really familiar with busybox (I usually just grab a live cd).  Can you determine what the UUIDs of your devices are?
<dnivra> Jimmey, paste the custom entry and also output of "sudo blkid". let's see if i can make some sense
<rigved> does vmware support x64 guest OS even when the host hardware does not have VT?
<andrewfree> jrib:  Really hard without a keyboard
<jrib> andrewfree: what live cd are you using?
<SirFrancisDrake> dnivra, oh. That looks familiar, but not the case. Thanks anyway.
<andrewfree> jrib:  Its 10.10 I think (w/e is newest)
<dnivra> SirFrancisDrake, oh! okay then :). hope somebody else can help.
<jrib> andrewfree: do you know of any version that has worked in the past?
<andrewfree> jrib:  7.x is what was put on it originally
<jrib> andrewfree: if you have it lying around, all we need is to boot something up so we can explore
<rigved> does vmware support x64 guest OS even when the host hardware does not have VT?
<SirFrancisDrake> anyone had any luck with Advanced Format Drives?
<andrewfree> jrib:  How do I do this without a keyboard?
<jrib> andrewfree: I was just suggesting you try a different version where the keyboard would just work
<makulkar> hi all, I'm in desprate need of help! My grub loader got corrupted and doesnt show up when I select ubuntu from OS menu on bootup. I installed ubuntu from windows
<jrib> andrewfree: is this a usb keyboard?
<rileyp> should i be using 295 or 260 nvidia driver
<andrewfree> jrib:  Touche, idk how I would select it from a boot menu without a keyboard and yes it is. I have used it tons of times before
<rileyp> sorry thats 195
<rileyp> are ther stilll issies with the 260 driver
<jrib> andrewfree: can you plug in a ps/2 keyboard (or use one of those adapters)?
<rileyp> and vdpau
<Jimmey> dnivra, BLKID has shown that there are 4 UFS partitions that didn't otherwise show up - Will the first of these be the correct partition for booting in FreeBSD?
<SirFrancisDrake> anyone had any luck with Advanced Format Drives?.. I'm gonna have to whine about this for some time, 'cause google failed to help.
<dnivra> Jimmey, you should find out which of them is FreeBSD's. only possible by mounting each one and checking.
<andrewfree> jrib:  Don't have access to one.
<dnivra> makulkar, guess you've to reinstall grub if it's corrupted.
<dnivra> !grub | makulkar
<ubottu> makulkar: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> andrewfree: does your mouse work?  You could boot the live cd and then startup ssh
<andrewfree> again, how do I get it to boot from the cd without changing boot order, just unplug both hds?
<jrib> andrewfree: also, did you try just using the busybox prompt?
<acnot> andrewfree: The BIOS has to know where to look
<Jimmey> dnivra, /dev/sda7 is FreeBSD's root partition - does that translate as (hd0,7)?
<andrewfree> jrib: Huh? I tried using it throughout the boot process, to acess the BIOS at that window of time, to escape to the GRUB menu at that time.
<fmj> why is noone voiced here?
<Myrtti> fmj: why should they be?
<fmj> why am i a noob?
<Myrtti> fmj: the channel isn't moderated
<acnot> jimmey: I would think so
<jrib> andrewfree: wait, so the issue isn't that your keyboard doesn't work in the live cd, it's that you can't access the bios with your keyboard to be able to boot the live cd?
<fmj> i deserve to be banned, i am a bad person. this is why they have voiced users.
<Jimmey> acnot, dnivra, thankyou for the help, I will try that now.
<fmj> trolololol
<rigved> is there any difference between the open source vm tools and vmware player?
<charles_irc> ban me too
<charles_irc> plox
<dnivra> what has gotten into people?
<andrewfree> jrib: That and I need to create a live cd of 7.x still
<SirFrancisDrake> anyone had any luck with Advanced Format Drives?.. I'm gonna have to whine about this for some time, 'cause google failed to help.
<acnot> jimmey: That is a lot of partitions you have there
<dnivra> acnot, i've till sda10 :).
<fmj_> thanks for the ban! :)
<SirFrancisDrake> dnivra, +1
<jrib> andrewfree: well you don't know that 10.10 doesn't work then, since you can't boot the live cd
<andrewfree> jrib:  indeed. Im going to unplug both drives and try
<jrib> andrewfree: it won't really be helpful since we want to learn about the drives
<jrib> andrewfree: you could... move the drives to a different computer?
<SirFrancisDrake> anyone had any luck with Advanced Format Drives?.. I'm gonna have to whine about this for some time, 'cause google failed to help.
<engineer> unity(11.04) is plugin for compiz?
<andrewfree> jrib:  Cant I plug them back in after boot?
<andrewfree> jrib:  I'm home from college so my other computer thats not a mac is in my dorm
<jrib> andrewfree: I guess, I never did tha
<bunto_> ok
<bunto_> what is your problem with ubuntu
<andrewfree> jrib: we are about to find out
<JanisBe> Hello, how can I detect how much RAM is in my server? '/proc/meminfo' says that MemTotal: 2057308 kB but 'lshw -short' states /0/20 memory     4GiB System Memory
<taran> helo friends
<rigved> engineer: no it's a GUI shell based on compiz
<erUSUL> JanisBe: free -m
<cordor> ok, i know a script can do it, but is there any better way to make gnome(icon) download a jnlp file from url and run java web start?
<taran> is it possible to install a print server which can maintain user accounts in Ubuntu?
<rigved> engineer: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/10/shuttleworth-unity-shell-will-be-default-desktop-in-ubuntu-1104.ars
<engineer> rigved: many thanks
<JanisBe> erUSUL: Mem:  2009
<andrewfree> jrib:  wtf I got that kernel error and none of my drives are not plugged in
<rigved> engineer: you are welcome
<jrib> andrewfree: your live cd must be 64bit then
<erUSUL> JanisBe: for some reson the system only sees 2 GiB
<rigved> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<andrewfree> jrib:  downloading 32bit amd image now
<SirFrancisDrake> anyone had any luck with Advanced Format Drive HDDs?.. I'm gonna have to whine about this for some time, 'cause google failed to help.
<JanisBe> erUSUL: Maybe you know how to find this problem roots?
<erUSUL> JanisBe: look at the output of "dmesg" ? bad memory stick? you can try to pass a memtest if you can reboot ( memetest is aviable in the grub menu )?
<andrewfree> jrib:  If this fails Ill just cry and go to sleep its like 4:30 am
<morfeu> alguem ai fala portugues ?
<jrib> !pt | morfeu
<ubottu> morfeu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: Why are you making this sooooooooooo hard for yourself?
<andrewfree> Autonomiser: I have no keyboard and am getting errors I have never got before. And two drives neither of which I know are the right one
<JanisBe> erUSUL: I don't see any strange messages with grep -i mem over dmesg output, since server is on colocation i can't run memtest :/
<fmj> http://tinychat.com/newurbanhttp://tinychat.com/newurban
<fmj> http://tinychat.com/newurban
<fmj> http://tinychat.com/newurbanhttp://tinychat.com/newurban
<fmj> http://tinychat.com/newurban
<FloodBot4> fmj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fmj> v
<fmj> http://tinychat.com/newurban
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: You are turning a very simple thing into a very difficult thing and potentially harmful you hardware.
<Autonomiser> Oh i see
<andrewfree> Autonomiser: What should I be doing?
<erUSUL> JanisBe: then i dunno; anyway take a look at complete dmesg ...
<Autonomiser> Well then something is wrong
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: Where are you getting the errors
<Autonomiser> ?
<ohaithur> http://tinychat.com/newurban
<ohaithur> http://tinychat.com/newurban
<ohaithur> http://tinychat.com/newurban
<andrewfree> Autonomiser: On boot
<FloodBot4> ohaithur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: At POST? Keyboard errors?
<tnm> are there anz drivers for hp printers and are not hplip drivers?
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: "Boot" is not specific enough. Does the computer POST with out any errors?
<andrewfree> Autonomiser: It posts fine
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: What type of computer is it?
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: Is it  an OEM and if so what brand is it?
<andrewfree> Autonomiser: home made. Its all random parts baiscly but has been working for a while with ubuntu (4 years) and yes a desktop
<Autonomiser> andrewfree: Cool
<andrewfree> I volunteered at this company for a while http://www.freegeek.org/ and built computers after building like 20 I got to keep one.
<morfeu> Hello everyone. I have a pc xp q ta with two network cards, a q is the dlink moden (hi velox) and another goes to the slack q, q ja ta com net, I can access the slack by putty here this pc, more than another remote pc can not
<jeus> how can remote to my computer to install mysql 5.5
<jrib> !ssh | jeus
<ubottu> jeus: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<JanisBe> erUSUL: Could you be so kind and check http://paste.ubuntu.com/544403/ with my dmesg please?
<jeus> jrib, ubottu with team viewer
<morfeu> Hello everyone. I have a pc xp q ta with two network cards, a q is the dlink moden (hi velox) and another goes to the slack q, q ja ta com net, I can access the slack by putty here this pc, more than another remote pc can not
<morfeu> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<comtom987> hallo
<sagaci> cd /etc/rc3.d/
<comtom987> this is a testing session for university
<sagaci> ls
<sagaci> damnit
<morfeu> jeus plus I've got it all installed, and installed slackware 13 full
<jeus> morfeu, you say not do
<Abhinav1> I was trying something and on my panel I get the icon of universal access, how to remove that.. I tried all the way.. any suggestions?
<morfeu> jeus: ?
<luxurymode> how can i retrieve a copy of this feed? need to reference something from last night...
<Myrtti> !logs | luxurymode
<ubottu> luxurymode: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<yautja_Cetanu_> I'm trying to get my sony vaio F11 working with nvidia drivers. I have to make a custom EDID, I have a tutorial but ran into a problem can anyone help me?
<yautja_Cetanu_> It says I need to select "the single string available" after using phoenix EDID designer but there are 3 strings I can select :(
<luxurymode> Myrtti: thank you sir!
<Myrtti> luxurymode: ma'am ;-)
<jeus> morfeu, i cant install mysql 5.5 from this page http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html
<Performer> Good Morning All
<xuekan> hey guys,who can recommend some good low-format software? i cann't do low format to my 160G hard drive.
<erUSUL> JanisBe: i took i look but did not see anything obvious sorry.
<jeus> morfeu, can u help me to install mysql
<jrib> jeus: why aren't you using the repositories?
<andrewfree> jrib:  IT BOOTED
<jrib> andrewfree: of course
<jrib> andrewfree: check UUIDs now
<Performer> i need some help in Ubuntu So who can help me pvt me TY :)
<jrib> !pm | Performer
<ubottu> Performer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Abhinav1> my mouse's scroll button is not working in ubuntu 10.10 what should I do?
<jeus> jrib, iwant install mysql 5.5
<xuekan> !lformat
<jrib> jeus: do you know how to install software in ubuntu through APT and the repositories?
<jeus> in repository is only 5.1
<jeus> jrib, yes i know
<Abhinav1> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<andrewfree> jrib: Well wtf.. I couldnt select test it so I think it auto select test ubuntu and I get this…. Your cpu does not support long mode. Use a 32 bit distro. I downloaded the second one http://snapplr.com/k7jk because I have AMD. but its 64 fuck how did it boot to that screen then im so lost
<jrib> jeus: what do you need from 5.5 that isn't in 5.1?
<xuekan> no help? is there some hard drive channel?
<riktking> hi having this issue http://pastebin.com/hqE9XuTv on a ssh login
<jrib> andrewfree: you need to download i386
<riktking> can anyone help me
<coco> ols
<jrib> andrewfree: amd64 is just the name of the architecture (because amd got there first)
<jeus> jrib, very stable and stronger than 5.1
<coco> spanish
<andrewfree> jrib:  THat makes a lot more sense it always kinda confused me.
<jrib> jeus: I'd strongly recommend you just use the version in the repositories since you'll get automatic security updates that way
<andrewfree> jrib:  I need to sleep Ill figure this out tomorrow Ive been up for 40 hours
<Performer> i need some help in Ubuntu So who can help me pvt me TY :)
<Abhinav1> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> andrewfree: ok, good luck
<andrewfree> jrib:  Thanks for the help though Hopefully I can finish it then.
<coco> ols
<guampa> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SirFrancisDrake> anyone had any luck with Advanced Format Drive HDDs?.. I can't make parted and fdisk align one correctly
<izinucs> Performer: help is done in the open channel so everyone can participate..
<Performer> izinucs ok bro i want to know more about installing commands ( for example i want to download and install skype so what can i do )
<izinucs> !skype | Performer
<ubottu> Performer: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jrib> !software > Performer
<ubottu> Performer, please see my private message
<JanisBe> erUSUL: Thank you anyway :)
<SirFrancisDrake> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Performer> izinucs done bro ty very much
<riktking> hi having this issue http://pastebin.com/hqE9XuTv on a ssh login, trying to port forward via ssh, but over two ssh logins
<xyp> hello
<izinucs> riktking: you trying to get through a router? or hop from one machine to another?
<riktking> izinucs, from one machine to another
<izinucs> riktking: are both machines on the same lan?
<riktking> izinucs, yes, but im not
<ctvoigt> riktking, why "ssh -L 5900:localhost:4900 192.168.0.104"
<riktking> ctvoigt, i thought that was the port forward command
<ctvoigt> why -L..."localhost":
<izinucs> riktking: does it work logging into the first machine then then logging into the second with the first?
<ctvoigt> are both ssh running on the same machine on differnt ports?
<riktking> i have logged into the 1st machine via ssh, then 2nd via ssh from the 1st
 * izinucs thinks good questions all
<ctvoigt> try following
<ctvoigt> ssh -L5900:second_machine:22 user@first machine
<ctvoigt> and then
<ctvoigt> ssh -p5900 user@localhost
<riktking> ctvoigt, my problem is im on a windows box
<ctvoigt> that works fine ;) for me (using it to access my desktiop computer from outside via my server)
<ctvoigt> no problem use cygwin bash or putty
<ctvoigt> (also tested on putty)
<riktking> so i ssh into myserver using -L5900:secondmachine:22 riktking@firstmachine
<ctvoigt> ok
<izinucs> he's asking
<ctvoigt> an now: ssh against localhost:5900
<NCS_One> hi
<ctvoigt> with login from the machine behind your server
<netwired> Can I get some help with a dlink wua 2340 on 10.10 64?
<Performer> izinucs i want to know if i can use IRC not xchat if u plz?
<riktking> ctvoigt, im not getting it sorry
<izinucs> Performer: how do you mean? use irc with a program other than xchat?
<riktking> ctvoigt, i basically want to VNC my desktop at home, but my sever is the only one i have access to
<Performer> yes bro
<riktking> but the desktop and server are on the same lan
<Performer> i want to use the default IRC
<Performer> application
<Dr_Willis> What is the default IRC app now in 10.04 and 10.10 ? ive never noticed
<NCS_One> I have a HD with 1TB but I made a partition of 500GB and left the rest empty, I have many files on that partition, could there be any problems if I resize that partition to occupy the all HD?
<izinucs> Performer: default irc program? you thinking of epifany?
<istok> Performer, there is no one default IRC app, there are many - it's your choice which one suits your needs.
<riktking> NCS_One, use a live CD and gparted, will take time but should be fine
<istok> irssi is ok, i'm using mIRC right now
<Dr_Willis> NCS_One:  you are enlargeing the partition withg parted. it should work. BUT i woul dmake backups. if somthing happens like a power failure during the reisize, or other issues.. that can result in lost data
<NCS_One> riktking: that HD is not where the OS is
<Performer> izinucs yes bro u r right but i mean i want to use the IRC application from www.irc.com
<Pici> Dr_Willis: empathy.  :(
<rigved> izinucs: i thought that epifany was a browser
<riktking> NCS_One, then unmount and use gparted then
<Pici> Performer: I don't see an application there. Its just some company's website.
<NCS_One> riktking, Dr_Willis : ok, thanks
<netwired> can someone help with my dlink wua2340 problem?
<Dr_Willis> netwired:  tell the channel what the problem is with the device. (what is that device anyway?)
<izinucs> rigved: yea.. what's the new "all in one" messaging client they installed in place of pidgon
<Pici> rigved, izinucs: Empathy is the default IRC client. :(
<Performer> guys yes yes lol, i mean that i want to use the application in www.irc.com so how can i download it and use it :)
<izinucs> Performer: I don't see an IRC app there .. or even a channel..
<netwired> dlink wua2340 usb wifi adapter,  i've used ndiswrapper with the windows drivers, it loads the driver fine, and says it sees the hardware but doesn't work
<izinucs> Pici: that's it :(
<Pici> Performer: There is no application on that website.
<rigved> Pici: yes i was talking about epiphany in debian, which is default browser
<Performer> guys yes yes lol, i mean that i want to use the application in www.mirc.com so how can i download it and use it :)
<SirFrancisDrake> anyone had any luck with Advanced Format Drive HDDs?.. I can't make parted and fdisk align one correctly
<Performer> www.mirc.com not www.irc.com
<Performer> sorry
<Pici> Performer: mIRC is a windows application.  Linux is not Windows.  If you really feel the need to use it you may be able to use it through Wine.
<Pici> !wine > Performer
<ubottu> Performer, please see my private message
<Pici> !appdb > Performer
<izinucs> Performer: mirc is a windows app..Pidgon, Empathy, Quassel all gui based irc clients... irssi, weechat and others for cli
<rigved> izinucs: i didn't notice any. i had to install xchat for irc.
<dinosb> d
<glicks> hi
<Performer> izinucs yes bro i got u i will join that channel in the pvt and ask there
<izinucs> rigved: empathy has many uses.. but I don't like it. xchat and quassel are good gui apps.. irssi is my preference on cli
<Joze__> hola
<glicks> hey does anyobne know of a good text to speech program for ubuntu?  i heard of festival but its not in the repos
<Dr_Willis> glicks:  i would look agagin.. check the spelling. Im pretty sure it is in teh repos.
<Pici> glicks: espeak is also in the repos, and actually should be installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> festival - General multi-lingual speech synthesis system
<rigved> izinucs: ok. i just use empathy because i have never had any problems with it and i don't want to many applications on my machine
<glicks> whats the speech synth used in those youtube and new geico videos?
<rs0832> glicks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=festival&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<izinucs> rigved: that's hard to do .. so many things to explore
<rigved> izinucs: agreed. :)
<glicks> does anyone know what im talking about?
<Bauldrick> I  have no /usr/lib32/libbz2.so.1 on my 64bit - I've had to symlink to  /usr/lib32/libbz2.so.1.0 .. is that the same for everyone and a bug??
<netwired> anyone know how to make the dlink wua2340 usb wifi work on ubuntu?
<SirFrancisDrake> *sighs* Advanced Format Drive? Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Bauldrick:  i have -> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    15 2010-10-16 06:22 /usr/lib32/libbz2.so.1.0 -> libbz2.so.1.0.4
<Pici> SirFrancisDrake: I didn't have any issues with mine.
<rs0832> glicks: afaik, youtube has a speech recognition system.. not synthesis
<SirFrancisDrake> Pici, what did you partition them with?
<SirFrancisDrake> Pici, lucky you :)
<Pici> SirFrancisDrake: I think I may have used parted, as I put them into an LVM.
<DasEi> netwired : no experience with that device particular, but basics are same, does lsusb find the device ? then
<glicks> rs0832, no im talking about the new geico commercials that use that text to voice software
<DasEi> !wirelesss
<diskin> I pressed alt-sysrq-U and it remounted all file systems read-only. how can I remount them back to rw? sudo mount -o rw,remount -a did not work, because "filesystem is busy"
<glicks> i also saw it on several youtube videos
<glicks> the same voices
<netwired> yes
<jo_> do you guys use xchat or are there any better clients?
<Dr_Willis> jo_:  it depends on your needs. I use weechat 90% of the time
<rs0832> glicks: then try the link i sent you earlier
<izinucs> jo_: irssi for me.. a lot like weechat
<glicks> oh what link i missed it
<Bauldrick> Dr_Willis: so should there be a /usr/lib32/libbz2.so.1.... I think there should, but I don't know much...?
<DasEi> jo_:there are several out, pidgin is comfortabel, irrssi most powerful, and many many more
<SirFrancisDrake> Pici, and Ubuntu treats them as having 4096b sectors?
<rs0832> glicks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=festival&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Joze__>  /etc/init.d/networking force-reload ?
<Joze__>  /etc/init.d/networking force-reload ?
<rileyp> what is pcm
<Bauldrick> Dr_Willis: I mean /lib/libbz2.so.1 is linked to /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.4
<DasEi> Joze__: whom you are talking to ?
<rileyp> to do with sound i think
<rileyp> is it pc mis\xer?
<Dr_Willis> Bauldrick:  i have only those 2.  I dont see a so.1
<rs0832> glicks: if you are searching for the same one they use, i think it is this one but i doubt it will run on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Bauldrick:  why do you think there should be one?
<DasEi> Joze__: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rs0832> glicks: http://phonetic-arts.com/welcome/products/index.html
<rileyp> is it pc mixer for short
<DasEi> rileyp: it's the incoming signal of the mixer
<dinosb> :)
<Bauldrick> Dr_Willis: because a program I had relied upon it being there
<rileyp> so in mythtv i can select master or pcm
<Pici> SirFrancisDrake: Let me check.  I'm not near that computer, but I can ssh in.
<netwired> I get ... Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Joze__> for serving /etc/init.d/networking force-reload?
<DasEi> rileyp: on is incoming, other outgoing , seen from the mixer
<SirFrancisDrake> Pici, that would be nice of you.
<DasEi> one* , rileyp
<rileyp> DasEi, so the master is outgoing?
<netwired> Joze, yes
<DasEi> rileyp: yup
<Joze__> for serving /etc/init.d/networking force-reload?
<Dr_Willis> Joze__:  or try 'sudo service SERVIECNAME reload'
<rileyp> DasEi,  thanks it about 0.5 percent clearer now
<DasEi> rileyp: humm ? just ask if unclear
<Pici> SirFrancisDrake: Actually it looks like I misconfigured it.  :(   Although I did a little searching myself and it looks like this might be the best solution you're going to get: http://community.wdc.com/t5/Desktop/Problem-with-WD-Advanced-Format-drive-in-LINUX-WD15EARS/m-p/7573#M369
<rileyp> why would you have an option for one or both? why not just have an outgoing volume control that can be either enabled or bypassed
<rileyp> everything is so bloody technical these days
<SirFrancisDrake> Pici, oh, thanks. I'll try that. I also tried http://notepad.patheticcockroach.com/900/dealing-with-wd-advanced-format-hard-drives-on-linux-windows-and-mac-os-part-1/ and http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=5655 , but, strangely enough, they didn't help much.
<coconutz> hey, i registered a domain in godaddy and i want to make private name server (i have static ip and ubuntu + apache2) ... i setup in host summery a ns1.mydomain and ns2.mydomain to point to my static ip... but its wont redirect, anyone can help me out?
<DasEi> rileyp: I believe that comes from pulseaudio
<long> what?
<netwired> anyone have any more ideas about my dlink wifi problem,  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper doesn't do anything btw
<jo_> Dr_Willis, what do you mean by needs ?
<Chisisdabomb> Hello.
<rigved> coconutz: is it a ubuntu server? then better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Chisisdabomb> Can i upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04?
<rigved> Chisisdabomb: that's a downgrade.
<Shadowww> Chisisdabomb, sure
<Shadowww> rigved, to 10.10 from 10.04, not to 10.04 from 10.10 :D
<rigved> Chisisdabomb: sorry it upgrade
<Chisisdabomb> lol
<Chisisdabomb> I meant
<Chisisdabomb> I'm on 10.04 and I want to upgrade to 10.10
<rigved> !upgrade | Chisisdabomb
<ubottu> Chisisdabomb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Chisisdabomb> thanks :D
<rigved> Chisisdabomb: you are welcome
<Chisisdabomb> I haven't used Ubuntu since 8.10 so I forgot alot of stuff
<jo_> I installed irssi, but it is not starting :(
<istok> jo_, from terminal; irssi
<Brouhaha> Tired of niggers?
<Brouhaha> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<Brouhaha> Then join Chimpout forum!
<Chisisdabomb> >.>
<istok> Brouhaha, troll elsehwere, kthnx.,
<Brouhaha> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<jo_> that is what i did
<jo_> hm. i started new terminal now it works
<jo_> odd
<istok> :P
<Chisisdabomb> Yes finally got flash working :)
<heartinfei> hi
<jo_> nice... got to know all the irc commands
<jo_> have to remember all of them.
<jo_> don't have time for that today.. got to study the entire skull in 4 hours
<Dr_Willis> jo_:  i perfer weechat to irssi. but its a matter of taste. I find weechat has a bigger set of features.
<jo_> tmi, sorry
<Chisisdabomb> lol
<istok> irssi is ok, i run mIRC under Wine
<jo_> weechat in terminal also ?
<istok> works great.
<Chisisdabomb> irssi I haven't heard
<_joey> running ms windows 7 win64 and wmware player (free version). I want to install Ubuntu via network, what ISO file should I choose?
<_joey> thanks
<Eubolist> anyone here has experience with nfs4? I set up some shares but somehow they don't show any files in the remote location
<jo_> Dr_Willis, is weechat in terminal also? I don't really like interminal clients
<_joey> is there netinstall?
<_joey> a minimal cd
<Chisisdabomb> weechat is IRC right?
<Dr_Willis> jo_:  I perfer 'terminal' clients.. the gui just gets in the way
<jo_> >(
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<istok> _joey, sure, there should be both, using a mirror close to your location, like your ISP
<Shadowww> mIRC under wine? wtf.. use xchat instead
<humble> !info backtrack
<ubottu> Package backtrack does not exist in maverick
<Chisisdabomb> lol
<istok> minimal.iso and netinstall are both fine
<Chisisdabomb> I use the standrd ubuntu one (<--noob)
<jo_> Dr_Willis, does not tell me if it is in termainl :)
<istok> Shadowww, i can script mIRC, my perl and pureTCL skills aren't the best
<simon34> how can i download youtube video?
<jo_> Dr_Willis, i don't like in terminal since I use docky, and cant change between terminals accurately.
<_joey> istok should i used 32 bits or amd 64 to install it in vmware that runs on ms windows 7?
<B-r00t> simon34: install downloadhelper add on for firefox
<istok> simon34, have you tried searching?
<Chisisdabomb> simon34: Use zamzar.com It's a good website. there are also some programs like downloadhelper for firefox
<DasEi> simon34: several ways, plugin for ff is easiest, f.e.videodownload helper
<istok> _joey, either are fine, 64 is better for virtualization
<marvin2> Can simple-cdd be used to create a custom Ubuntu distribution?
<_joey> what is vertualisation?
<Xintruder> tried google? :P
<_joey> I am running Intel, not AMD
<jo_> how do I get rid of applications? lets say irssi. how do I uninstall it
<istok> jo_, terminal; sudo apt-get remove irssi
<jo_> thx
<istok> _joey, you may want to consult google before choosing which release/version to install
<istok> most default setups are ok, but occasionally you run into an error that requires a rebuild of the kernel.
<simon34> can i share net connection of ubuntu  in my symbian v5 mobile,nokia 5230 through bluetooth?
<_joey> istok google is quite a resourceful site. You can stuck there for a long time if you are not sure what you are looking for.
<aeiah> joey for a brief overview of virtualisation, see wikipedia
<tous> m
<aeiah> you'll probably want to use virtualbox as your choice of virtualisation software if you decide it's useful to you
<tous> Okay.
<IBMThinkPad> Hey, I have a question, if someone is able to help
<tous> Okay.
<IBMThinkPad> I am using an older IBM ThinkPad T21
<IBMThinkPad> and
<IBMThinkPad> The sound card isn't working right
<tous> Mhm.
<bonjoyee>  simon34: i think you should search for bluetooth access points...
<diskin> I pressed alt-sysrq-U and it remounted all file systems read-only. how can I remount them back to rw? sudo mount -o rw,remount -a did not work, because "filesystem is busy"
<dinosb> ibmthinkpad@what distro?
<IBMThinkPad> Further details would be, any time that I play a youtube video, or an mp3, the sound will play,but it will randomly start to warble
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know if you add a new screensaver theme is there a command you have to run to get it to show up in the gnome-screensaver-preferences ?
<IBMThinkPad> its 10.04LTS
<aeiah> diskin: is just rebooting our of the question?
<diskin> aeiah, sure, rebbot helped, but I wanted to keep all apps running
<diskin> some app hanged, and I was too fast to press alt-sysrq-u in preparation to boot
<diskin> then I found the bad app and killed it
<diskin> from text console
<simon34>  can i share net connection of ubuntu  in my symbian v5 mobile,nokia 5230 through bluetooth?
<IBMThinkPad> But yeah, I would be listening to music, and then all of a sudden, the sound card goes nuts. It starts making loud buzzing sounds, and the only way to stop it is by sliding the volume control on Ubuntu up and down until the buzzing stops completely.
<IBMThinkPad> Then it starts again...\
<root> hi
<delueks> your thinkpad obviously thinks its a synthesizer
<delueks> thats some deep psychological problems
<IBMThinkPad> I believe the sound card is a Crystal Fusion CS46xx
<IBMThinkPad> Ubuntu recogizes the card
<IBMThinkPad> but the driver sucks
<IBMThinkPad> I am looking at alsamixer right now, it reports no problems though
<comtom987> hm...
<IBMThinkPad> so, any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<AlienDK> Hi. Could someone recommend a newbie friendly step-by-step tutorial for setting up an FTP server (and adding users) on Ubuntu Server (10.04 LTS)?
<delueks> you probably already know this page http://wiki.debian.org/snd-cs46xx
<IBMThinkPad> Let me see...
<IBMThinkPad> I have done a lot of forums searching for anyone who has had this problem, and some people have had luck uninstalling alsa and reinstalling it
<IBMThinkPad> I tried it
<IBMThinkPad> then it still didn't work
<jo_> Dr_Willis, still there. I put weechat one.. now it does not start either.. neither from terminal or alt+f2
<erUSUL> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<AlienDK> hmm
<erUSUL> AlienDK: howtoforge has good tutorials
<jo_> Dr_Willis, still there? I put weechat on. now it does not start either.. neither from terminal or alt+f2
<AlienDK> erUSUL: Thanks, will have a look there
<erUSUL> AlienDK: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Dr_Willis> jo_:  how are you starting it from terminal? do 'wee<tab>'
<AlienDK> erUSUL: Thanks again :P
<Dr_Willis> jo_:  its text based.. so alt-f2 proberly is not the right way to stat it
<david506> I have a two private keys here, I need to know how many bits each key is
<Dr_Willis> willis@Cow:~$ weechat-curses
<IBMThinkPad> I am looking at this site that you sent, none of what it is saying looks like it would be an effective fix to the problem at hand. Especially since it is advising a driver version that may be much older than the one currently loaded.
<jo_> kk
<jo_> th
<jo_> x
<erUSUL> david506: gpg --list-secret-keys
<david506> I don't use gpg
<Dr_Willis> jo_:  and if you want to use weechat. you will want to read its docs/starter guides at its homepage.
<david506> The one key is used by apache on a server, the other is a DES-EDE3-CBC encrypted key on a usb key.
<AlienDK> When installing an FTP server, I should run it on a seperate non-root user right?
<IBMThinkPad> wouldn't the ASIO4ALL sound driver be a replacement for ALSA?
<bonjoyee> simon34 : some hope ...http://www.arjunprabhu.com/blog/archives/2005/03/30/nokia-6600-internet-over-bluetooth-how-to/
<IBMThinkPad> any hope for me? XD
<bonjoyee> simon34 : if this works..i can use my nokia 5233 to do the same!!:)
<jo1> Dr_Willis: ok, I see, weechat it does look good. but my problem is that it is terminal based, and I can't switch between windos quickly, w/o going through all the terminals
<zulax> like tab button which focuses on the next item, any button to focus on last item (on item back)
<delueks> can anyone tell me why, on ssh-sessions, i always lose x11-forwarding after some time
<delueks> already started programs keep working, new x-apps fail with "failed to open x11 display"
<IBMThinkPad> Yeah, I am not seeing any support on the CS46xx driver, I am not SOL though, hopefully. A friend of mine has a ThinkPad T21, and his Ubuntu Distro works great, no issues at all. So why am I having this problem?
<tieinv> zulax does alt tab work for you
<zulax> tieinv, nop, it stays in the same place
<delueks> thinkpad: did you try another os?
<tieinv> zulax then i dont understand the question
<zulax> tieinv, shift tab works, got some help , thanks though
<bullgard> What does the following dmesg line mean? "ipw2200: Failed to send POWER_MDE: Command timed out."
<DasEi> IBMThinkPad: second, looking up that chip
<IBMThinkPad> Alright, thanks
<bullgard> What does the following dmesg line mean? "ipw2200: Failed to send POWER_MODE: Command timed out."
<Fool> omg
<Fool> omg
<Fool> 1433 members
<IBMThinkPad> I am looking at a Ubuntu support thread that is recent. Regarding my card actually...
<DasEi> IBMThinkPad: thats cirrus logic ?
<IBMThinkPad> Yes
<simon34> how can i make a internet access point in symbian v5 mobile eg nokia 5230 where data barrier will be data call  to use ubuntu's net connection in mobile through bletooth? plzzzz helpppppp........
<IBMThinkPad> Cirrus Logic Crystalfusion
<IBMThinkPad> something like that
<DasEi> IBMThinkPad:    modinfo soundcore                , returns ?
<IBMThinkPad> Like I said, ALSA did not report any problems, but for some reason, the audio keeps crapping out on me
<Fool> omg
<Fool> stop leaving
<diskin> I pressed alt-sysrq-U and it remounted all file systems read-only. how can I remount them back to rw? sudo mount -o rw,remount -a did not work, because "filesystem is busy"
<Fool> cause it is
<joa__> hi. i cannot resolve any name of the machines in my local network. /etc/network/interfaces is configured like on all the other machines. where else could i have a possible mistake? e.g. i can ping 10.160.100.123 but i cannot ping thename.intern
<DasEi> IBMThinkPad: what does modinfo return ?
<otak> bullgard: diskin - sudo mount -a should do ya if fstab is ok
<DasEi> joa__: /etc/resolv.conf
<Fool> You idiotic TEStER NOW TO SPAM THE SHIT OUT OF YOU HAHAHA.
<Fool> You idiotic TEStER NOW TO SPAM THE SHIT OUT OF YOU HAHAHA.
<FloodBot4> Fool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jo_> do you guys know the search site that uses google/yahoo etc. all in one without saving the info ?
<netbeast> hello all
<Pici> !ot | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<netbeast> need help today getting a creative pc cam 300 to work
<BluesKaj> diskin, mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive , maybe
<joa__> DasEi: Thanks, that was it.
<jo_> jesus, don't get ur panties in a tangle dude
<DasEi> joa__: stay connected, have fun
<DasEi> jo_: stop that
<diskin> otak, BluesKaj - nope, it says "/tmp is busy" for instance
<rigved> i am doing a fresh install (using standard cd, not alternate). how do i boot with nosplash and remove quiet from the boot line?
<IBMThinkPad> omg, this is annoying, Mom! It's doing it again!
<otak> bullgard: sorry I meant sounds like your cpu does not support power management
<netbeast> anyone know anything about getting a webcam to work its a creative pc cam 300
<bahr> Hi guys. I've recently bought a Sony VAIO CW21SE laptop, and I am unable to adjust the brightness of the screen. This seems to be a common problem, and it makes Ubuntu unusable for me, and I would really love to to get back to ubuntu again. Is there anybody who was a known fix for this? My model has a Geforce GT 330m graphics card.
<IBMThinkPad> netbeast: How old is the cam?
<netbeast> its old like 10 yrs ago
<IBMThinkPad> netbeast: I will see if I can find a driver for it
<netbeast> ok thank you
<IBMThinkPad> netbeast: is that the US, Canada, or Latin version?
<netbeast> us
<Inferus> whats the best filesystem for ubuntu on laptop
<DasEi> netbeast: install cheese and see if it gets a picture
<jpds> !best | Inferus
<ubottu> Inferus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<luxurymode> Total noob here. How can I find a file? I'm looking for my Xchat logs. Where do I even begin?
<netbeast> nope no picture says cant detect device
<jpds> Inferus: You should be fine with ext4.
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  perhaps in /home/username/.xchat/
<netbeast> but when i do list i get /dev/video0 /dev/video1 but neither to camera
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  xchat settings perhaps has a setting for them that would show where they are at also
<IBMThinkPad> netbeast: I found this, find out what it dos for you http://opensource.creative.com/webcam.html
<DasEi> luxurymode: in trml sudo updatedb && locate , or google ubuntu xhchat logs
<ruslanz> test
<DasEi> ruslanz: pong
<DasEi> luxurymode: find an whereis additional possibs
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, DasEi thank you
<Inferus> ok
<Inferus> thanks
<Inferus> next question... i am doing some work with gparted boot iso
<IBMThinkPad> Stupid sound card pooped again
<bullgard> otak: Your interpretation is wrong. Here is not meant a power management of the CPU: The subject in question is the WLAN card's driver ipw2200.
<otak> oops sorry
<Inferus> i want to move my ubuntu install from partition 5 to the start of the disk
<Inferus> is this possible or will i t fuck up grub
<dnivra> !language | Inferus
<ubottu> Inferus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<otak> !ipw2200>otak
<jo_> i love that bot
<luxurymode> DasEi, dont know how to use the sudo updatedb && locate
<Dr_Willis> Inferus:  grub installs to the MBR   so it wont erase grub. BUT moving the partion/fs from sda6 to sda1 for example. might confuse things.
<luxurymode> do i just enter search term after that command?
<nicolaus> hey guys can u tell me how to change my login background
<Dr_Willis> Inferus:  you may need toboot a live cd and reinstall grub to make it all see where stuff is at.
<nicolaus> i kno there r others i can download can u give me somje names plz
<Dr_Willis> Inferus:  theres no real need to 'move' the install. if its working.
<rigved> Inferus: install a new ubuntu system at the start of the drive. then boot into this new install and then copy all your data from the old install. then delete it
<phix> Dr_Willis, Dr_Willis.  Dr_Willis, Dr_Willis. Dr_Willis, Dr_Willis, oh oh Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> nicolaus:  you can just edit the /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png image - to change it. if you want to do it the hardcore way. :) theres tools like gdm2setup (not in the repos) that let you change it via gui.
<luxurymode> DasEi, nm i found it you can just click open data folder in xchat
 * Dr_Willis sends phix  a rx for sedatives.
<luxurymode> how do i add an SDK to the PATH?
<jo_> Dr_Willis, then where do u get it if it is not in repos ?
<nicolaus> mr_willis: What about the other type of background like kde and xgnome or something like that
<phix> Dr_Willis: :D Valium?
<MrElements> sry aber wie heißt der deutsch server von Ubuntu gleich nochmal habs schon wieder vergessen
<nicolaus> i kno u can download some
<DasEi> luxurymode: sudo updatedb sets an indexed database up, takes few minutes in first run, is then incremetal. once done, locate FILENAME is very fast
<otak> bullgard: soz only thing I can suggest is to look in man iwconfig if you haven't already as some features such as alternative mac are not supported on the card
<jo_> MrElements is wondering what the name of the german ubuntu server is
<phix> add sdk to path?   like the libraries?
<otak> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<phix> .so?
<phix> otak: NEIN!
<luxurymode> DasEi, thank you
<zulax> with netstat, how do i check if a specific port is accessible outside the lan network or not
<Dr_Willis> jo_:  from its homepage, or a ppa.
<henrique> brasil?
<otak> MrElements: or look on searchirc.com
<wrd> zulax: you cant do that with netstat.
<dnivra> zulax, i suggest use nmap
<dnivra> !info nmap | zulax
<ubottu> zulax: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 1737 kB, installed size 7052 kB
<DasEi> luxurymode: you seem in the beginning with many things, there are a lot of goodies in :http://tinyurl.com/36hapdh
<wrd> zulax: you need either access to the firewall or try to connect form the outside
<zulax> ok
<dnivra> zulax, not enough details :). nmap shows all open ports on your local machine.
<bullgard> zulax: man netstat
<luxurymode> phix: umm im just told to "add Android SDK to path"
<zulax> dnivra, wrd bullgard  nmap solved my problem, nmap -p port ip
<DasEi> zulax: trafshow, ethereal
<zulax> thanks
<dnivra> zulax, np :
<gp5st> any recommendations on an irc client with notifications like empathy or evolution?
<dnivra> gp5st, xchat's pretty good.
<bullgard> gp5st: What do you want?
<DasEi> gp5st: pidgin with thed according plugins
<gp5st> dnivra, that's what i'm using, i didn't know it had notifications
<gp5st> DasEi, i might try that and switch from empathy
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  weechat can do that. but its a text based irc client. so may not be what you want.
<dnivra> gp5st, pidgin's a better choice. i misread as "withouth notifications" sorry :).
<bullgard> DasEi: s/according/associated/
<Dr_Willis> It gets annoying getting irc notifications when someone spam/msgs you a dozen+ lines.
<dnivra> gp5st, it has an addon called pidgin-guifications. annoying at times but i guess it's what you're looking for.
<DasEi> gp5st: ..get install pidgin*,  the asterisk brings all that stuff to your plugin-list
<gp5st> Dr_Willis, yeah, if i could set it up only to notify me of msg on the work channel;)
<gp5st> thanks
<gp5st> i'll give that a shot
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, which is quite common for you eh?
<luxurymode> DasEi, thanks for that link. i will definitely go through some stuff there.
<rigved> what exactly is swap used for? (other than for hibernation, video editing)? will a system that has a more heavy-processing-centeric role benefit from a larger swap space?
<DasEi> luxurymode: see you after next weekend
<DasEi> :)
<luxurymode> hehe
<DasEi> rigved: data often read, not fitting in ram will be put there
<geekbri> rigved: the swap is also used for when the system needs more ram than it currently has, it puts some into the swap
<dnivra> rigved, read a bit about paging and virtual memory. they are related to swap.
<netbeast> i need help and i get a error when making a install you must have read write access
<luxurymode> where does it make sense to like extract folders to? home/myname/whatever of go to "file system"?
<dnivra> rigved, i sure can explain it but it'll turn into an operating systems lecture :).
<DasEi> rigved: on systems with lot aof ram, and if you don't "eat" ram by thousands of apps, can downgrade swapiness a lot for performance
<rigved> DasEi, geekbri, dnivra: ok. thanx. i think i'll put the standard recommendation swap=2*RAM then.
<DasEi> luxurymode: create a subdir in your homefolder, app-wise
<DasEi> rigved: ram > 2-2,5 of RAM
<dnivra> rigved, in short let's say a software needs about 300MB of RAM but only 150MB is free. it's possible that it needs only about 100MB at one go to work. so 100MB needed is put in RAM and rest in swap-it'll be called into RAM when needed.
<DasEi> rigved: if not needed, can drop it later on without a problem
<rigved> dnivra: ok. np. will read up on it. thanx
<netbeast> why wont this let me do a make file says i dont have read write access
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  'filesystem' may actually be pointing to /  -  user should keep their stuff in /home/username/someniceorganizedlocation
<DasEi> rigved: errm swap = 2-2,5 of RAM
<Dr_Willis> netbeast:  one normally does a './configure' 'make' 'sudo make install'
<bullgard> I forgot: What is the opposite (or "inverse")  CLI command to "eject"?
<rigved> DasEi: ok. thanx. my current RAM (on VM) is 1.9 GB
<dnivra> bullgard, mount?
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, thank you thats what i did. just created a folder in myname. thank you guys so much. linux/open source ppl are so friendly and willing to help. hope i can pay it 4wd some day
<DasEi> rigved: so 4to 5 gig swap, if hibernation is planned
<rigved> dnivra: got it. thanx :)
<dnivra> rigved, cool :).
<geekbri> rigved: you should also check out information about "swappiness" because you can actually control how "swappy" your computer is
<rigved> DasEi: yes. i was planning on hibernating sometime or the other.
<rigved> geekbri: ok. i'll google it
<geekbri> rigved: its not of vital importance just interesting :)
<luxurymode> How can I edit the .bashrc file?
<DasEi> rigved: the only real reason for such a big ram
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  its a text file. use any text editor
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  you may want to backup the original
<DasEi> luxurymode: gksudo gedit /etc/bashrc.bashrc
<dnivra> luxurymode, or use gedit; it's usually configured to create backups i believe.
<Steve973> I'm using maverick, and it's telling me that my version of clamav engine is outdated.  is this just a little slow in getting into the repo?
<rigved> DasEi: yes. :)
<DasEi> luxurymode: fo backup, safe the file before any changes, add a BA to its name
<rigved> geekbri: i'm interested. so i'm already up on it :)
<geekbri> rigved: :D
<Squarism> I wanna downgrade to a certain version of a installed (using apt-get)software.. this software is in a PPA ive added... is it possible to list available versions of a specific product?
<luxurymode> DasEi, just add "BA" to the name somewhere?
<luxurymode> DasEi, also when i opened in gedit, its empty. is that normal?
<dnivra> Squarism, well since it's in a PPA, just remove the PPA from know repositories and then install from the main repository. it's highly likely PPA's much ahead of the main repository.
<dnivra> Squarism, remove PPA, remove app, reinstall app. should be enough.
<siku> where i can get help in ubuntu
<DasEi> luxurymode: sudo cp /etc/bash.bashrc  /etc/bash.bashrc BA && gksudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc
<siku> where i can get help in ubuntu softwares
<DasEi> !ask | siku
<ubottu> siku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dnivra> siku, that would be here :)
<Squarism> dnivra, this is not anything ubuntu/linux.. its very much a niche app...
<DasEi> luxurymode: sudo cp /etc/bash.bashrc  /etc/bash.bashrcBA  && gksudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc , no gap before BA
<Squarism> dnivra, siku: Doesnt the PPA carry info for all available versions?
<luxurymode> DasEi, so do that 2nd command first?
<DasEi> luxurymode: sudo cp /etc/bash.bashrc  /etc/bash.bashrcBA  && gksudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc
<DasEi> ^one and only right line
<n3> hola
<dnivra> Squarism, yeah it should but you can download the latest version only i think: doubt you can download any earlier version.
<luxurymode> DasEi, so just run that last cmd?
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  do you want to change everyones bashrc? or just the users? or the system wide  bashrc? they all have differnt  jobs
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, i dunno ;) i just need to add android SDK to path
<netbeast> i think i have the wrong driver for the webcam i dont need gspca i need spca
<DasEi> Squarism: apt-cache show will display availabele packages, if you want to hold an older one, apt needs to be blocked from updating it, I'm not a fan of such
<Performer> can someone help me in wine?
<dnivra> !ask | Performer
<ubottu> Performer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> Performer: ask in #winehq
<dnivra> Performer, wine does have it's own channel too.
<Performer> DasEi nobody answering me lol
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  you can do that on a per user setting by editing their own .bashrc or .bash_profile or .profile in their home dir
<netbeast> why when i try to make  a install it says i dont have read write access to root tree
<dnivra> Performer, just ask. if somebody knows, they'd help i guess.
<Performer> ok
<DasEi> Performer: what you want to install ? what tells wine --version ?
<Performer> ty
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, ok how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> netbeast:  check if its mounted read/write via the 'mount' command. could be iuts had an issue and remounted read only
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  edit the PATH lines in the proper config in theusers home dir. or add a new line to the end of .profile perhaps.
<DasEi> ;-)
<Sam_eYe_am> Need help with stuck pacakges. error: ""sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras && apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras""
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  seems the .profile has a PATH line at the end.
<Performer> DasEi nobody answering me can we pvt plz bro?
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, could you guide me through that?  sorry i need so much hand holding
<DasEi> luxurymode: or get the cellar done before planing the roof.. (me ducks)
<paldepind> Hi! Does anybody know why I can't play DVDs in Ubuntu 10.10. I've tried both Totem and VLC and I've got libdvdread4 installed..
<Sam_eYe_am> Need help with stuck  packages "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Sam_eYe_am> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?" error
<luxurymode> DasEi, you mean set everything up then do the PATH changes?
<DasEi> Performer: which app ? which wine version
<simon34> how to select data bearer as data call in symbian s60 v5 mobiles? eg nokia 5230
<rigved> geekbri: so what is the swappiness value in a default ubuntu install? 50?
<DasEi> luxurymode: what I wanted to say is, if you just walk in the system a little more, many irritations costing you much time will then be self-explained
<luxurymode> DasEi, oh ok. yeah, you're right
<simon34> how to select data bearer as data call in symbian s60 v5 mobiles? eg nokia 5230
<DasEi> luxurymode: you need some rural basic understanding of the os, and it's nothing hard or taking ages
<luxurymode> right...
<luxurymode> im just confused by the file system, etc and afraid of messing things up
<dnivra> simon34, this is the hubuntu support channel. you might wanna go to the righ tchannel.
<DasEi> luxurymode: go step by step, set up the system, there you learn a lot, and can ask, if things are unclear
<Beelsebob> Hey, I have an ancient Pentium M 1.73Ghz laptop… I want to set it up for someone to browse t'internet + grab mail etc, am I better with the netbook edition, or the bog standard desktop ubuntu release?
<Beelsebob> what differs between the two?
<rigved> simon34: when you connect your phone and then click on the network manager icon in the top panel, you'll get an option to select the default bearer for your phone (like AT&T or Vodafone etc.)
<geekbri> rigved: well you can check by doing cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<DasEi> Beelsebob: standard, how much ram ?
<rigved> geekbri: yes. of course. ;-)
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  when in doubt make backups..  You edit the last like of the .profile file, add the new path you want there.
<Dr_Willis> PATH="$PATH:/usr/games:/new/path/here"
<rigved> geekbri: it's 60 :)
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  you may want to spend an hr or so reading some bash fundamentals also to learn what PATH even is. :)
<mops1k> hello all
<geekbri> rigved: 60 is actually a pretty good number for it... but its always fun to play with and see what you prefer :)
<mops1k> somebody can help me?
<Dr_Willis> Beelsebob:  you may wan to try lubuntu.  if you want a bit more speed.
<simon34> how to select data bearer as data call in symbian s60 v5 mobiles? eg nokia 5230
<Dr_Willis> !ask | mops1k
<ubottu> mops1k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Beelsebob> DasEi: 1GB
<DasEi> mops1k: moving snow around ?
<Beelsebob> Dr_Willis: what does it cut out of the standard version?
<DasEi> Beelsebob: night consider using a light windowmanager then
<Roasted_> Here's a fun problem. Ubuntu 10.04. Intel wireless. Works GREAT! One day I boot up, no wireless. The fix? I have to boot up with my wireless disabled and then activate it after I'm logged back in. lol?? How can I fix this?
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<todd2> is there a way to NOT shut off an ATX board after a shutdown?
<rigved> geekbri: yes it means that i'll remove applications which have not been used in a long time. i'll experiment with it in my VM. thanx again
<DasEi> !lowmemory
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<gnugr> simon34: go there #meego and ask them about
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, gotcha. how can i pull .profile to edit?
<Beelsebob> DasEi: that seems to suggest that a "low memery" system is one with less than 192MB is that out of date now?
<DasEi> Beelsebob: 1 gig is enough for gnome, but with many apps open, it could become-- slow
<Beelsebob> I doubt they'll want many apps open
<mops1k> i'm search nautilus-elementary packages, but developers delete it from ppa, someone can uploud it to filehosting somewhere for i386 system? who have it in cache?
<Beelsebob> probably firefox + thunderbird and not much more
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, is this a good resource for learning bash?
<rigved> simon34: when you connect your phone and then click on the network manager icon in the top panel, you'll get an option to select the default bearer for your phone (like AT&T or Vodafone etc.)
<Sam_eYe_am> Need help with stuck  packages "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<DasEi> Beelsebob: right, I'm a killer to by boxes often, like copy one thing, stream music, browse, chat.. depends on, though
<m4xx> how can i disallow users from editing pannels?
<dnivra> Sam_eYe_am, you have to run it as root.
<rigved> simon34: ok. what have you set it as earlier?
<DasEi> Sam_eYe_am: are you root ? another apt open ?
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, can i just do $ vim .bash_profile ?
<m4xx> i saw to modify /desktop/gnome/lockdown/lockdown_panel_config but i didnt have that key
<m4xx> i tried adding it but it had no effect
<simon34> pocket data
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  use whatever editor you like.
<DasEi> Beelsebob: anyway, use standard, not netbook, and alternate install is often easier on older hardware
<Sam_eYe_am> I ran as root. and nothing is open. Just hung when installing through apt-get
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  editorrname path/to/file     in a terminal :)
<Beelsebob> DasEi: cool thanks
<GCNR> Hi I am trying to install the nvidia drivers on my Dell Vostro 3700 running Ubuntu 10.10 (x86_64), but after I install nvidia-current, run nvidia-xconfig and reboot the X doesn't start... when I try to do that manually I get a server error saying "no screens found". How can I get that done?
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, can i just do sudo cp /etc/bash.bashrc  /etc/bash.bashrcBA  && gksudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc?
<mops1k> i'm search nautilus-elementary packages, but developers delete it from ppa, someone can uploud it to filehosting somewhere for i386 system? who have it in cache?
<dnivra> Sam_eYe_am, it could be an apt lock then.
<dnivra> !aptlock | Sam_eYe_am
<ubottu> Sam_eYe_am: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  why do you need to edit the system bashrc? you can do it in yoru users home dir. and not need to mess with the system files at all.
<DasEi> Beelsebob: netbook is specialized for todays mini-screens, not the older 14""//15""
<Beelsebob> ah, k
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  edit your users .profile and be done with it..
<Beelsebob> I wondered if it was optimised for lower-resource systems
<Beelsebob> rather than smaller screens
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, gotcha. how do i do that? ;)
<luxurymode> so sorry, i know im a pain the ass
<todd2> is there a way to NOT shut off an ATX board after a shutdown? And further more... is there a way to display a custom message at the end of the shutdown process?
<Roasted_> Here's a fun problem. Ubuntu 10.04. Intel wireless. Works GREAT! One day I boot up, no wireless. The fix? I have to boot up with my wireless disabled and then activate it after I'm logged back in. lol?? How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  we allready told ya.. :) editor you like.. edit the file.. its /home/yourusername/.profile
<baba> anyone else not able to reset password for lifehacker?
<DasEi> Beelsebob: mainly screen, and a more specialized paketselection
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, just wanted the command for it...
<mops1k> i'm search nautilus-elementary packages, but developers delete it from ppa, someone can uploud it to filehosting somewhere for i386 system? who have it in cache? help me pls!))))
<Sam_eYe_am> ubottu, Ran it and same error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  editorrname path/to/file     in a terminal :)    <--------------------- I gave you a summary of the command. :) use the editor and path  you like.
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  gedit /home/yourusername/.profile    for example
<luxurymode> gedit /home/levi/.profile
<luxurymode> got it
<luxurymode> thank you
<rigved> !brain | Sam_eYe_am
<Pacorab> hi all
<ubottu> Sam_eYe_am: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gnugr> Sam_eYe_am: do you run on your PC apache2, mysql? if yes /var/lib is locked for some reason (mistake maybe).
<DasEi> Sam_eYe_am: synaptic or softwarecenter open in parallel ?
<amit> can i do yahoo video chat on ubuintu
<Sam_eYe_am> Totem won't play any file types nor allow download of plugins help!
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, hey man still stuck on Totem and playing video
<DasEi> amit: I haven't tried yahoo, but goole works on pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Sam_eYe_am:  install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package perhaps. that should get a lot of the video codec files you m ay need
<mops1k> Hey, somebody look at me?
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: hmmm. i don't remember the exact error. can you run it again in the terminal and tell me what the error is?
<DasEi> ^apt is locked, Dr_Willis (at Sam..)
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, should i just ADD (as opposed to EDIT). So just add "PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin export PATH"?
<Pacorab> i need help, i can't install ubuntu on my PC. I can boot via the CD, then ubuntu start to load , and after 1-2 mins  i get back to  some basic console, and a msg that "no live filesystem has been found" (something like that). i can type some stuff in the console, but i don't know what to type...
<DasEi> Pacorab: looks like a bad cd in first hand
<DasEi> Pacorab: did youi verify the download, tried cd on another box ?
<Pacorab> no
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  PATH="$PATH:/usr/games:/new/path/here"
<p47> I can't do a Downgrade of udisk with synaptic. I can't select Force version ! HELP ME !
<Pacorab> i'll retry then. ok thx
<Sam_eYe_am> rigved, is it possible to install plugins manually just to try to get totem working?
<mops1k> i'm search nautilus-elementary packages, but developers delete it from ppa, someone can uploud it to filehosting somewhere for i386 system? who have it in cache? help me pls!))))
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, thanks. just add that?
<DasEi> Pacorab: apart from an intact iso.file, burn at slow speed, and, oc cd must be bootable, it also has an option verify medium
<Dr_Willis> mops1k:  since thats not an official ubuntu thing..  its not really sypported here.. you could check the webupd8 and omgubuntu  sites and see if anyone else has some infop on where its moved to. theres also some ppa-search tools out
<Dr_Willis> !info ppasearch
<ubottu> Package ppasearch does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !info ppa-search
<ubottu> Package ppa-search does not exist in maverick
<amit> i install window xp by virtualization on ubuntu but my windows cannot working properly.as on standard mode
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. thought hter ewas one in maverick..
<Dr_Willis> amit:  clarify that a bit. you got 'xp installed in virtualbox , on ubuntu as the host os' and windows has some 'issue' ?
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: yes
<gp5st> how do i disable the nvidia driver?  I can only use twinview for my two monitors instead of how gnome handled it before (two separate, but adjacent displays).  I did a system update and the gnome config program forces me to use the nvidia config now
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, .profile already has a statement that "sets path so it includes user's private bin if it exists. do i need to add the path there or just do it right below?
<mops1k> packages deleted from launchpad ppa, because developers stoped this some days ago, i ask about some deb packages who have installed it in their /var/cache/apt/archives, to upload it to some file hosting
<rigved> Sam_eYe_am: you can search Software Center and install only the plugins that you need
<mops1k> all sites, that u say i am look before & use search for it, nobody do not share it in internet from cache for manual install
<gp5st> could i just uninstall the nvidia-settings package?
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  PATH="$PATH:/usr/games:/new/path/here"       <-------------------- This is the example i gave.. of an edit of the last line....
<DasEi> gp5st: could, but unwise if prop. driver installed
<todd2> is there a way to NOT shut off an ATX board after a shutdown? And further more... is there a way to display a custom message at the end of the shutdown process?
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, i should use games?
<histo> todd2: what like suspend mode?
<AbhiJit> hiiiiii
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:   use the path to whatever it is you are wanting to be using..
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, im a retard you just mean edit so it says levi/android_sdk"?
<mops1k> Dr_Willis, did u have installed nautilus-elementary?
<alireza83> help
<todd2> histo: no... like making it as if it's an old AT system that you have to power off by a power switch after the OS is shut down
<AbhiJit> alireza83, ask
<histo> todd2: you can check int he bios for options on the soft switch
<DasEi> todd2: or view man shutdown, different options there
<amit> yes...that can not istall the driver cd peroperly, many exe files., even yahoo messenger
<gp5st> DasEi: the nvidia settings, though, is horrible:(
<gp5st> i just want to manage them like i did before the update
<todd2> histo: hmm, I'll take a look. I already checked the 'shutdown --help', but I'll see if the man page mentions more.
<DasEi> gp5st: youir opinion, but with driver installed handles setting more aprobiat
<histo> todd2: I didn't suggest that. And the option you are looking for won't be there. It will be in the bios
<gp5st> DasEi: it doesn't do what I want:) I don't like the option of not using one monitor or using twinview
<AbhiJit> !details | amit
<ubottu> amit: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mops1k> Who have installed nautilus-elementary on maverik?=)
<DasEi> todd2: try sudo shutdown -H now
<DasEi> gp5st: which config you're after ?
<MaartenPI> Hi guys, I'm trying to setup different virtual hosts with Ubuntu, so I can run multiple websites on Apache. SHould I ask for help here on how to setup the virtual hosts?
<gp5st> DasEi: i want it to act like gnome treated it: two seperate but juxtaposed monitors essentiall. I don't want my screen to span both
<DasEi> mops1k: first hit on mrs. allnkoogle : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/nautilus-elementary-ppa-now-working-for-maverick-users/
<Dr_Willis> of course Nautilus elementry is basically a dead project now from what i recall..  but you can always compile your own.
<DasEi> gp5st: setting allow that, clone screens
<gp5st> DasEi: I don't want a clone
<mops1k> DasEi, ppa closed 2 days ago
<gp5st> DasEi: also, nvida-settings dones't seem to even be able to do that
<mops1k> i need packages from cache
<DasEi> gp5st: you want too screens, showing same picture
<DasEi> two*
<gp5st> DasEi: no
<DasEi> so span then ?
<gp5st> DasEi: i want two screens, not a spanned screen
<gp5st> Dasei: no
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  you mean 2 seperate X displays?
<gp5st> yes
<amit> i had installed on my virtual m/c XP and in that i can not open my yahoo messenger.that have an error
<gp5st> i guess
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  nvidia-settings has that..... i find that feature rather useless...
<mops1k> DasEi, packages from ppa was deleted
<gp5st> but i could drag windows between them
<mops1k> DasEi, have u installed it?
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  thats not 2 seperate X displays then.. thats one 'wide screen; using twinview'
<gp5st> Dr_Willis: it won't let me do that, in fact it won't let me do anything right now:(
<DasEi> mops1k: nope
<gp5st> for the love of god, i don't want twin view
<DasEi> .. or span
<gp5st> before i did an update, gnome handled it perfectly, two seperate displays i could drag windows between
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  install nvidia drivers, reboot, login , run nvidia-settings, tweak xorg.conf as needed.. restart X. then  play with it.
<mops1k> Dr_Willis, i know, but i can't compile
<gp5st> Dr_Willis: i have the nvidia drivers, that's the problem
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  what you descrived was twinview...  you do not drag windows across 2 seperate 'x sessions'
<gp5st> i want to get rid of them
<mops1k> Dr_Willis, i need packeges from cache, who have installed it, understand?)
<gp5st> no, twinview spanned my screen
<gp5st> making a 3k by 1080 screen
<gp5st> that's not what i want
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  yes.. thats how you 'drag' windows across from one monitor to the next.. its that or clone.. or 2 seperate displays.. where you cant drag them across...
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  so theres only 3 options really.
<gp5st> :( gnome did it perfectly
<DasEi> mops1k: it's understood, but seems nobody has it on his box.. compiling might be the faster way, if you don't like knoogle
<amit> error is " this application is failed to start because its configration is in correct.reinstalling of application may resolve the problem. then  i install two time messenger from net but same error comes......similarly happen when i install my driver cd for graphics and sound
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  it was proberly using ximerama. which is sort if is twinview
<doug_> need some help, just got a new cable modem installed, all of a sudden, one of my ubuntu (10.04) boxes won't connect to the internet, I can connect to internal network just fine, any ideas?
<mops1k> Dr_Willis, i have amd64 packages, but i need i386, i need somebody share it on filehosting for help me & other ppls
<gp5st> Dr_Willis: nvidia-settings claims it doesn't exist
<gp5st> err
<gp5st> not on
<histo> doug_: have you restarted this box?
<doug_> yes, several times
<histo> doug_: what happens when you try dig google.com
<amit> i m using virual m/c just for yahoo video chat if u have alternative plz tell me
<gp5st> also, nvidia settings doesn't support rotations, which gnome did
<doug_> odd thing is that I dual boot with windows on it and windows is fine
<goldins> mops1k: replace your machine, no one should be using i386 anymore
<mops1k> Dr_Willis, i don't know how compil good this
<Dev^null> hey all I am trying to figure out on a default install of Ubuntu desktop 9.4 where does fstab actually mount the drives what init script?
<MaartenPI> anyone know where to setup eth0?
<histo> Dev^null: what do you mean?
<doug_> looks like it hit google ok, ping won't though
<goldins> Dev^null: if you're screwing with it you're doing something wrong.
<goldins> Dev^null: what is your actual problem.
<histo> Dev^null: any drives in /etc/fstab get mounted on boot
<DasEi> Dev^null: re-phrase question
<histo> doug_: does it resolve google.com to an ip?
<Dev^null> histo, I have a compact flash that needs to mount before mysql starts and this does not occur so I need to change the boot priority of mysql but I need to know where the drive is mounted so I know how high to set the priority
<doug_> If I'm reading it right, yes it appears to
<mops1k> goldins, this is bad variant
<zetter> why isn't there a settings or edit option for the screensavers in maverick?
<doug_> haven't used that command before so not totally confident at what I'm looking at
<wn1zid> hey folks, is there a way to configure screen savers ?
<zetter> wn1zid: :)
<Pici> zetter: Because GNOME doesn't want you to be able to do that.
<goldins> Dev^null: you should change the numbers at the end of the fstab line for that drive
<doug_> says answer section: google.com 242 IN A and then address
<mops1k> goldins, i can install amd64 on my machine, but i have a specific programs that workin only on i386 system
<goldins> mops1k: no you don't.
<goldins> there's no such thing.
<histo> doug_: look at the answer section should say something like google.com 300 in a 74.125.229.blah
<_joey> what is going on? where is the bloody su on this linux?
<zetter> Pici: strange, first leaving out GIMP and now this... i dont like
<doug_> yup that's what I get
<gp5st> wn1zid: system>pref
<Pici> zetter: You can install the xscreensaver package and then run xscreensaver-demo (be careful to make sure that you DON'T enable the xscreensaver daemon, and you can configure them from there).
<histo> doug_: k try ping google.com
<DasEi> Dev^null: or make mysql starting later (inittab)
<Dev^null> what do you mean to what? they are currently 0 1
<zetter> Pici: thx
<amit> i m using ubuntu 10.10
<Pici> zetter: This isn't anything Ubuntu has done, GNOME has been doing this for years.
<doug_> ping sticks, doesn't hit at all
<histo> doug_: ping 8.8.8.8
<zetter> i see
<wn1zid> cool, t pici
<wn1zid> tx
<mops1k> i see hehre not a so good chat as i think before, u can't help me(
<mops1k> gl all
<doug_> ping 8.8.8.8 nothing
<XLV> anyone here has experienced problems with ubunty 10.10 and microsoft wireless notebook mouse 3000? it worked in previous ubuntu releases... now i get very choppy intermitted performance.. i use boot options acpi=off, noapic and nolapic
<Pici> !root | _joey (and please mind your attiude)
<ubottu> _joey (and please mind your attiude): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_joey> how do I install ubuntu desktop?
<histo> doug_: but you can ping internal ips fine?
<_joey> I only have base currently
<Dev^null> DasEi, Thats what I am trying to do. but I need to know where fstab starts..
<wn1zid> ok, im out, have a great day people
<_joey> what is the name of the package?
<doug_> yes, I can even browse the local network and transfer files, etc
<goldins> Dev^null: it appears that I'm wrong
<Pici> _joey: ubuntu-desktop
<histo> _joey: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> Dev^null: intrd calls fstab/mounttab
<histo> doug_: something must be messed up with your routes for that box then
<Antonis> Hello folks. I have recently installed ubuntu 10.10 and added some hdds to fstab to automount them when I boot ubuntu. I now have a problem with nautilus showing each hdd twice one mounted and one unmounted that does nothing but being there.. is there a solution to this? I have added every entry by its UUID and not label or path
<doug_> it shouldn't work in windows then though, should it?
<histo> doug_: one would think not on the same box
<DasEi> Dev^null: grub > kernel > fstab > fs > boot
<histo> doug_: the router should be giving it the same ip most likely
<histo> Dev^null: anything in fstab will get mounted prior to mysql starting
<doug_> which makes me think it's not the router
<MaartenPI> when adding a virtual interface, should i start with eth0:0 or eth0:1 ?
<DasEi> Dev^null: is it possible that mysql can't read from the mount ?
<doug_> even installed a wireless card and can connect via wireless but not to the internet, same results
<_joey> so what is the  cool desktop?
<_joey> xubuntu
<_joey> kubuntu
<_joey> ubuntu?
<histo> doug_: any firewall installed?
<FloodBot4> _joey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> !enter > _joey
<ubottu> _joey, please see my private message
<DasEi> joeyjones: get a virtualbox and try yourself
<cmiller> drip feed what?
<_joey> ubottu I like pressing Enter button :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeyjones> DasEi: _joey != joeyjones
<DasEi> joeyjones: sorry, I like enter too much :)
<rigved> when installing, i want to set the partitions to be encrypted volumes. should i also set up the swap to be encrypted, or will that cause problems?
<doug_> yes, just disabled but still same results
<joeyjones> that reminds me, my debian server need a swap file since it has no swap partition
<sly> never encrypt your boot ! will never be able to boot again
<joeyjones> at one point it ran out of memory and was lcoked badly
<DasEi> rigved: no that's fine
<histo> doug_: i'm guessing it's not disabled
<_joey> how is xubuntu-deskto differ from ubuntu-desktop?
<DasEi> _joey: surface
<joeyjones> _joey: different desktop enviroment
<joeyjones> gnome, xfce, kde
<rigved> DasEi: ok.
<forteller> I'm trying to find info on how to install Thunderbird 3.3. Preferbly without having to build it myself. But I can't find it. Is it possible? Is there a .deb or ppa somewhere?
<doug_> I tend to think the same thing but is there a command I can type to see if I have one up?  wondering if I put one in I can't remember
<_joey> joeyjones different in what way?
<joeyjones> ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu
<_joey> xubuntu uses xfce?
<joeyjones> yes
<_joey> I see
<_joey> Thanks!
<joeyjones> it's really just preference
<sly> what is xfce
<rigved> sly: if i encrypt the partitions, will that also encrypt boot? are you talking about the boot folder under / ?
<om26er> !xfce | sly
<ubottu> sly: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Myrtti> rigved: no
<joeyjones> btw, trying to use a server with 0 free ram is a PITA
<joeyjones> only root can login and can only use commands that don't fork
<joeyjones> so, a lot of cat /proc onstead of normal tools
<joeyjones> *instead
<rigved> Myrtti: so it's fine as DasEi suggested?
<Myrtti> rigved: as long as /boot is unencrypted, you can encrypt everything else, including swap
<researcher1> I want to create a print server which can be given print commands from any windows PC connected in LAN. whats the way out
<rigved> Myrtti: that means i'll have to set up a seperate partition for it
<Myrtti> rigved: yes
<forteller> Noone knows anything about installing Thunderbird 3.3?
<blue112> Hi here.
<blue112> When I'm on linux, few http server doesn't answer before the timeout is reached. Then, the server responds fast, but few minutes ago, that's happening again. That doesn't happens on the other OS on this computer. It also happens for all my colleges in the same room. I've already disabled IPV6. What can I do to fix that ?
<rigved> Myrtti, DasEi: thanx
<DasEi> rigved: np, use alternate installer, supports cryption better
<doug_> I just disabled ufw, do you think if I upgrade to 10.10 this may resolve the issue?
<rigved> DasEi: using that only
<DasEi> :)
<zetter> Pici: why shouldn't i enable the xscreensaver daemon??
<error_203> how to use gif  image as your desktop background image?
<Pici> zetter: Because it will interfere with gnome's screensaver.  They both store their settings in the same place though, so you can make configuration changes with xscreenaver-demo
<rigved> btw, how much space does /boot need? 2 GB enough? or 8 GB?
<zetter> Pici: can't i just disable gnome screensaver? and use xscreen?
<om26er> rigved, 1gb is more than enough in my book ;)
<Pici> zetter: Sure, if you want.
<deww> rigved: 2GB is more than enough for now
<zetter> ok
<error_203> rigved:use 500mb its good
 * om26er have a 100mb /boot :p
<rigved> om26er, deww, error_203: thanx
<_joey> how do I use a bot on this channel to answer frequently asked questions?
<_joey> thanks!
<error_203> hi ny 1 know how to use gif image as ur desktop background image?
<OerH> !factoids | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kibibyte> why ubuntu package maintainers doesnt create any libreoffice package ?
<kibibyte> now we stuck with openoffiice crap
<Pici> kibibyte: Because we don't add new packages to the repositories in the middle of a release.
<om26er> kibibyte, i think we would have it in archives before natty
<_joey> !factoids | java
<ubottu> java: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<om26er> *in natty only*
<rigved> kibibyte: maybe you could ask this also in #ubuntu-devel. from the developers temselves
<kibibyte> om26er, before natty? is codename for next ubuntu relase?
<zetter> Pici: xscreensaver seems to be flickering
<kibibyte> ok
<om26er> kibibyte, yes the codename of 11.04
<mw44118-scratch> I'm running 10.4 LTS on my server, and it comes with python2.6.  Will python2.7 ever become available in 10.4 LTS?
<om26er> mw44118-scratch, no
<om26er> oo[s
<rigved> !natty | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<om26er> you can install it ofcourse
<sly> mw44118-scratch> just install it dude
<rigved> mw44118-scratch: backports
<wrd> mw44118-scratch: you'll probably have to backport it or look in the ppa's if somebody backported it already
<_joey> !sunjava | _joey
<ubottu> _joey, please see my private message
<mw44118-scratch> rigved: yeah, backports.  How do I look in the ppa's?  I don't know what that is.
<sly> how do i send private msg ? without using the mouse
<Pici> _joey: Please /msg ubottu instead of playing with the bot here.
<rigved> !ppa | mw44118-scratch
<ubottu> mw44118-scratch: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<DasEi> error_203: got your answer ?
<_joey> !partner repository | _joey
<rigved> !backport | mw44118-scratch
<ubottu> mw44118-scratch: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<error_203> dasei:no
<_joey> what is partner repository?
<_joey> wanking bot
<error_203> DasEi:no
<DasEi> error_203: d/l  say to desktop, right click desk, change BG, add.. there you are
<DasEi> !partner | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<DasEi> !brain > _joey
<ubottu> _joey, please see my private message
<Error404NotFound> can i create a ssh tunnel for a port thats empty, service running on it is down for now?
<wrd> Error404NotFound: yes you can.
<doug_> so if I have a firewall on and I can't tell which one is there a command where I can find out what firewall is active?
<rigved> Error404NotFound: yes
<error_203> DasEi; sir plz u xpalin it m not understood
<DasEi> error_203: d/l  gif to desktop
<DasEi> error_203: right-click desktop, change backgraound , add (picture) navigate to gif, choose
<rigved> doug_: there are software available for this kind of stuff. don't remember the name right now
<error_203> DasEi:ok sir m trying
<DasEi> error_203: gnome accepts gif as background
<campbellgolf> what is Ubunut's equivalent to terminal service?  I would like to manage my Ubunutu desktop from a Windows env, much like MSTSC.  -thx
<zetter> Pici: i am going back to gnome screensavers... i disabled the daemon though, how do i enable it again? and do i have to disable the xscreensaver daemon after removing the package?
<_joey> how do i configure distro so that it start GUI login and GUI desktop automatically?
<resixian> chaff: for ipod touch you can jailbreak it, then mount sshfs
<_joey> that is when it boots
<resixian> err.. woops
<_joey> should I change run level?
<DasEi> _joey: system> admin..> login
<_joey> okay
<error_203> DasEi: but sir the gif image is not moving after set it as desktop background,it only show still image
<error_203> DasEi: the movement in image vanish after setting it as desktop background
<DasEi> error_203: you choosed an animated gif ?
<error_203> DasEi: yes sir
<DasEi> idk, my jpeg works, try conversion
<error_203> dasEi: i download a gif image,then clicked on desktop to change background and choose the gif image as baxckground
<h3llb0y> oh it wont move that way
<h3llb0y> doesnt for me at least
<h3llb0y> i use xwinwrap
<error_203> h3llboy:then how it moves
<j3d3> how does one enable Ctrl+V to paste into a terminal?
<h3llb0y> use xwinwrap
<error_203> is it a s/w
<Moriaantje> Is there a command to check if a server is configured to accept a specific domainname
<h3llb0y> @ j3d3 use ctrl+shift+v
<sly> jesus im not reading things right didnt knew wget was already installed with ub
<DasEi> error_203: I haven't tried animated gif's so far, imagemagick let's you convert to jpg, and they work animated
<j3d3> ty
<kasia> :)
<h3llb0y> error_203: yeah its a s/w
<evandro> olá, tenho um arquivo texto onde preciso substituir ; por , em seu conteúdo, alguém tem uma idéia de como posso fazer?
<error_203> DasEi:what is imagemagic?is it a s/w?
<joaopinto> !pt | evandro
<ubottu> evandro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DasEi> !info imagemagick | error_203
<ubottu> error_203: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 71 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. any of you guys know how to change the background color of windows from inside of the gtkrc-2.0 ? cheers
<error_203> DasEi: thax for helping sir
<zoke> is 256MB if ram enough for ubuntu to run on a server?
<Pici> zoke: Sure.
<rs0832> szoke: yes
<DasEi> zoke: headless and not too high load, yes
<h3llb0y> headlees means?
<h3llb0y> no gui?
<DasEi> h3llb0y: no x
<h3llb0y> ok
<zoke> Currently I have just a server with nothing useful running and it only has 16 mb free
<DasEi> zoke: from 256 total ?
<zoke> what could be taking so much memory away from me?
<riktking> can i set up a PXE netboot where the server is not the DHCP server?
<Computer> headless can mean no GUI depending on context :3
<DasEi> zoke: check htop for what's taking up so much ram
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. any of you guys know how to change the background color of windows from inside of the gtkrc-2.0 ? cheers
<Pici> zoke: Are you sure that only 16 are free? Check the +/- buffers/cache line from `free` for the actual amount.
<KM0201> Gorilla_No_Baka: you mean like the background of nautilus?.. the file browser?
<error_203> suppose if i install some s/w and that software is not showing in the menu lists,then how should i take it in one of menu lists
<Gorilla_No_Baka> KM0201:  yeah pretty much yeah except for the fact that i do not run nautilus but rox.. this is a minimla install thing
<zoke> Pici: -/+ buffers/cache:      17768     231876
<Pici> error_203: If you're talking about imagemagic, thats a cli program.
<zoke> why is it different than the line above it?
<KM0201> Gorilla_No_Baka: oh ok.. not sure on Rox
<error_203> pici:what is cli program
<Pici> error_203: command line interface
<Pici> zoke: Because thats how much ram the kernel is caching.  Its effectively free.
<error_203> pici:thanx sir
<DasEi> error_203: you can create your own launcher or run it from commandline=cli
<zoke> Pici, understood. Thanks!
<Pici> zoke: You may want to take a look at this for a more technical discussion: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ikonia> 7/join #sendmail
<ikonia> oops
<error_203> DasEi:sir how to do this?will you please help me.
<Moriaantje> Is there a command to check if a server is configured to accept a specific domainname
<h3llb0y> whats the best IRC client?
<Pici> !best | h3llb0y
<ubottu> h3llb0y: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> Moriaantje: What do you mean exactly?
<DasEi> error_203: which app ? imagemagick is ment to be terminal
<Moriaantje> @Pici, I am setting up a server with some domain on it
<KM0201> h3llb0y: what are you using now?
<h3llb0y> xchat
<Moriaantje> and i would like to know if it accepts the domains
<tiox> Need some quick help.
<Moriaantje> (as if I would go their like a website)
<KM0201> h3llb0y: well, IMO.. thats probably the best... it's easy to setup etc.. but there's a lot of different irc clients for Linux.
<DasEi> ask..
<error_203> DasEi: sir m not more familiar with these,so please u tell me taking an simple example
<h3llb0y> guess i'll try out some more
<zoke> also, why is the universe repo not enabled by default?
<tiox> I changed the domain of where docky comes from through Software Sources, but I need the keyfile so I can actually start getting stuff from it.
<zoke> I cannot get the tool htop for example, because apt-get only checks main
<tiox> Can I be directed where in launchpad I can get the keyfile for docky maverick stable?
<Moriaantje> I can test it by changing my hosts file to send me to the "correct" ip for a website
<Moriaantje> but I was wondering if I can "fake" that behavior with a command
<riktking> can i set up a PXE netboot where the server is not the DHCP server?
<DasEi> error_203: convert -delay 100 -loop 0 image*.gif animation.jpg
<error_203> DasEi:u said imagemagick is ment to terminal.what does it mean
<DasEi> error_203:man imagemackig tells you more
<itilious> hello everyone
<rigved> which encryption is better for encrypted volumes - AES, Blowfish, Twofish, Serpent? or is this the wrong channel to ask?
<DasEi> error_203:terminal = cli= bash = ..
<rash502> hi all
<shebh> hi all
<error_203> DasEi:thanx sir
<shebh> welcome
<rash502> i have problem in php point of sale
<itilious> why would my /sys/ folder be empty, is this the result of malicious activity on my ubuntu lucid installation?
<shebh> i have prroxey ?
<rash502> No direct script access allowed
<rash502> i have problem in php point of sale
<RobinJ> can your system still run as it should itilious? if yes, then there's nothing to worry about i think :p
<itilious> my system does not boot anymore, i'm on livecd, how can i find the files to diagnose why my system hangs after plymouth screen?
<DasEi> itilious: /var/log there : syslog, messages
<itilious> DasEi, I checked there and it does not have any entries for today
<will__> fdas
<itilious> which i've tried booting 3 times today, 3rd time gave it over 15 min, and still no log entries
<rabcnesbitt> Hi. I am trying to setup Readynas duo (comes without a harddisk) I have installed harddisk how do i format it. Can any1 here help me or know chatroom where i can get help tia
<itilious> is there maybe another log file that logs during earlier boot?
<DasEi> itilious: you will have to chrrot in then, do an update/grade , also check initrd and grub
<rash502> any one have installed php point of sale
<DasEi> .. and maybe a fs-check
<rash502> any one have installed php point of sale
<Pici> !anyone | rash502
<ubottu> rash502: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nikitis> How come when I do a compiz --replace & it works, but kills my gnome panel bars?
<itilious> there was 2 times that it boot and said an error that couldnt load boot daemon and was stuck at a command propmpt
<chicognu> I install windows xp and grub2 disapear, Im now on live cd, how I fix it
<itilious> now it gets and animates plymouth fully, but never actually starts
<DasEi> itilious: so either a fs-issue, kernelpanic behind plymouth or borked grub (wrong uuid)
<DrDamnit> I have a raid driver (RocketRaid 2300) that I need to give to anaconda during install so I can install to a RAID 5 series. How do I slipstream the driver or use a floppy to give setup the driver?
<rash502> i have made every thing in the read me file in the php point sale and i have setup mysql and apache2 i cant access database.php
<i0nic> anyone have a link for installing ubuntu on a thumbdrive?
<DasEi> !unetbootin
<Pici> rash502: What happens when you try?
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nikitis> chicognu, you'll have to google how, but i'll steer you in the right direction.  On the live disc, you'll have to manually mount your linux root parition.  Then do a grub-install again.
<DasEi> i0nic: saw ubott.. ?
<rash502> No direct script access allowed
<rash502> in the browser
<nikitis> Anyone know why gnome-panel bars disappear when re-enabling compiz from metacity?
<itilious> DasEi, to check out grub you say,, do i look at /etc/default/grub?
<chicognu> nikitis, ok, I already did it, and grub is reinstalled, but without the menus ... just a grub bash like
<rash502> Pici:No direct script access allowed
<nikitis> chicognu, hmm try a grub-update
<DasEi> itilious: no, you will have to chrrot into internal hd, assuming it's the first drive : sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<itilious> can i uninstall a plymouth theme from an install ubuntu with a livece?
<chicognu> nikitis, with the same options I use to run grub-install ?
<rash502> Pici:i googled nothing
<nikitis> what DasEi said
<Pici> rash502: That sounds like a misconfiguration issue with your php application.
<i0nic> DasEi: Yes, ty. does it matter if i go 32 bit or 64?
<Jemt> Hi. Ubuntu has two icons in the top panel - a letter and a chat/speech bubble. What are their application names? I want to uninstall them
<DasEi> itilious: yes, from the chroot
<DasEi> i0nic: no, dependson the boxes should be booting it
<dnivra> Jemt, i guess letter is evolution and chat/speech bubble includes your chat client and gwibber. why do you want to uninstall them/
<chicognu> nikitis, and the is no grub-update just update-grub
<luke_> hello, I'm trying to edit permissions on a .exe file, however the box auto unchecks, any ideas? I already have wine installed. the file is on my windows 7 partition and is installed for windows but im fairly sure if it would become executable I could use it with out a problem
<DasEi> i0nic: 32 boots on 64, too
<Jemt> dnivra: Thanks. I don't want to use them
<rash502> Pici:the php admin is working and php test is working
<DasEi> i0nic: whereas can't fix a 64 system with a 32 usb-boot
<i0nic> DasEi: its a brand new dell laptop, i5
<Jemt> dnivra: I don't think it's just Evolution. I can set up chat as well
<DasEi> so 64
<dnivra> Jemt, if just to remove the icons, just remove the icons instead. but i guess that takes out the entire notification area. hmmm okay but i doubt those icons will go.
<DasEi> i0nic: 64 so
<DrDamnit> I have a raid driver (RocketRaid 2300) that I need to give to kickstart during install so I can install to a RAID 5 series. How do I slipstream the driver or use a floppy to give setup the driver?
<nikitis> chicognu, i believe so
<Pici> rash502: I mean with your POS application itself.
<Jemt> dnivra: Okay, appriciate your help. I'll dig into it :)
<dnivra> Jemt, well i don't use evolution either :). sure give it a shot!
<nikitis> chicognu, update grub usually reassesses where the installed partitions are located
<nikitis> and should fix the menu
<itilious> DasEi, do i need the drive mounted for it? i've tried both and still get error "can't find device"
<rash502> Pici:i have made the data base they ask me and i edit in the conf database.php password and db name
<DasEi> itilious: you are on live now ?
<KM0201> luke_: doesn't it have to be installed inside wine, in order for it to operate?
<rash502> pici:i dont know what i have missed ohhhhh
<luke_> it might but the problem is it wont become executable
<itilious> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> itilious: sudo fdisk -l
<rash502> Pici:i am working a lot on this
<DasEi> itilious: which is your root partiton ?
<KM0201> luke_: have you tried chmodding it?... sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file/filename.exe
<luke_> when i check the executable box it unchecks it real quick
<itilious> the first /dev/sda1
<KM0201> luke_: you likely don't have permission to modify it.
<dwalker> Hey anyone, I'm attempting to roll together a non-interactive install CD using a pressed file, and the mini.iso.  I'm to the point of using mkisofs to wrap up the image to a .iso, however i'm getting weird error of genisoimage not able to locate the boot image.  I've tried -b /full/bath/to/raw/isolinux.bin, and relative to the disk root -b "isolinux.bin"  both fail, anyone have a solution/better channel to ask this on?
<itilious> i tried using that too, inplace of /dev/sda but still same error
<DasEi> itilious: mount , no further args, sda1 not mounted ?
<itilious> DasEi, no, nothing is mounted other than jumpdrive livecd
<disgrntld> is there a way to find out how I got a package? i.e. did I install it directly or did it get pulled in as a dependency?
<saliak> I'm ssh'd into a computer with a monitor.  I want to launch VLC to display on the monitor that's connected to the system (I don't have X forwarding on my connection).  how would i start that?  I know it has something to do with DISPLAY := 0, but i forget the exact syntax
<DasEi> itilious: fine, not mounted, then : sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1
<luke_> chmod 777, i get "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('"
<DasEi> itilious: clean or errors found ?
<rash502> point of sale i have made the data base they ask me and i edit in the conf database.php password and db name
<rash502> \
<KM0201> luke_: what was the entire command you put in the terminal
<luke_> sudo chmod 777 /media/A800172B0016FFCC/Program Files (x86)/Steam/steam.exe
<itilious> DasEi, says found errors, should i simply choose y? lol
<DasEi> itilious: ctrl-c it
<KM0201> luke_: put "  at the beginning and end of the path...
<chicognu> do
<DasEi> itilious:  sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda1
<chicognu> nikitis, don`t work
<chicognu> nikitis, don`t work there is not a options like --root-directory in update-grub
<chicognu> and without it keep saying that my / is not mounted
<Ov3R> hi all
<DasEi> itilious: repair finished ?
<i0nic> ugh
<itilious> DasEi,  http://pastebin.com/p9DbvvF3
<luke_> chmod 77 went through, but i still cant edit the permissions, KM0201 how would i get permission
<i0nic> the meerkat torrent is taking forever
<riktking> can i set up a PXE netboot where the server is not the DHCP server for the network????????
<rash502> who can help me in php point of sale setup i did every thing
<itilious> DasEi, yes should i reboot? or do other things need to be checked ? lol
<AbhiJit_> rash502, #php
<nikitis> chicognu, i don't know then, been awhile since I had that problem
<nikitis> chicognu, i always install windows first
<macsmister> What's the best way to install IE6 on Ubuntu?
<DasEi> itilious: try reboot, if it hangs, come back on live here
<rash502> AbhiJit:i will ask thanks
<chicognu> macsmister, winetricks
<DasEi> !ie | macsmister
<ubottu> macsmister: For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<KM0201> luke_: try sudo chmod +x "/path/to/file/filename.exe"
<nikitis> macsmister, winetricks
<luke_> macsminster winetricks
<DasEi> hehe
<itilious> awesome, thanks
<sacarlson> riktking: wow I'm not sure, maybe if you wrote your own boot script like in some small mini boot cd?
<macsmister> thanks guys.
<nikitis> Anyone have their gnome panel bars disappear when switching to compiz?
<c0nsense> hey! i have a laptop with usb and cd/dvd broken, so i need install ubuntu with the hd in other PC as slave, but when i put it back on laptop it's show me and mapping error with sdc1, how to solve this problem? any ideas?
 * KM0201 wonders why on earth someone would install IE on Linux..
<DasEi>  macsmister: wine, look in their
<DasEi> !appDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<luke_> lol
<riktking> sacarlson, is it not easy???
<error_203> o/hi
<dwalker> KM0201: web developers :'(
<sacarlson> riktking: if live boot cd is an option all I can say is it's not imposible
<KM0201> dwalker: i'd rather run a small windows install in virtualbox, than run it in Wine (which often doesn't work very well anyway, IMO)
<Pweg> riktking: check out LTSP, I think that's the kind of thing you might be looking for
<m4xx> what about web developers?
<riktking> Pweg, sacarlson thanks
<chicognu> macsmister, here I run Ubuntu64 many Windows appz that is listed to be working with wine don`t work for me
<dwalker> m4xx: that we actually need to test crap in IE, since god only knows if you use chrome to do all you're devving you're going to cry when you try to see the site in IE
<macsmister> chicognu, all I need is IE6, to sign in to a work database.
<KM0201> chicognu: it's an imperfect program for sure... when it works, it usually works well, when it fails, it's usually quite spectacular.. :)
<sacarlson> riktking: I have a system that can't pxeboot boot so I have a cd that is made to do that,  so you would need to modify that boot cd I guess.
<macsmister> winetrick should do the trick! :-)
<c0nsense> hey! i have a laptop with usb and cd/dvd broken, so i need install ubuntu with the hd in other PC as slave, but when i put it back on laptop it's show me and mapping error with sdc1, how to solve this problem? any ideas?
<m4xx> at least we get to stop supporting ie6 ;]
<chicognu> KM0201, :D
<KM0201> dwalker: so you're gonna test w/ IE6?.. isn't IE up to like 8 or 9 now?
<luke_> installed udo, did udo chmod +x got this:
<luke_> "Error:  0: couldn't open source file </media/A800172B0016FFCC/Program Files (x86)/Steam/steam.exe>
<luke_> /media/A800172B0016FFCC/Program Files (x86)/Steam/steam.exe: No such file or directory"
<DrDamnit> How do I add drivers to a custom ubuntu distro?
<dwalker> KM0201: yeah, but you know how many of our clients still are on IE6...shit the US government is still only using IE6 everywhere, and we gotta support them.
<chicognu> macsmister, it does, in general way, with absolute sure if you use a 32bit system it will do the jobs perfect
<macsmister> the database frontend is compatible with ie6. we don't have enough devs to upgrade the frontend at this time...
<sacarlson> riktking: but if you just went with a pxeboot that uses just bios then I think you need a dhcp server
<macsmister> chicognu, I use 32bit.
<KM0201> dwalker: well... the us govt has never been efficient at anything... i'm surprised they're not using windows 3.0.. but thats another forum.
<macsmister> Should be good ;-)
<chicognu> macsmister, will be :D
<riktking> sacarlson, i have a DHCP server on the network (the router)
<m4xx> http://dearie6.com <3
<i0nic> how large is the 64x 10.10 iso?
<itilious> DasEi, worked like a charm, thanks so much :)
<KM0201> iO
<IdleOne> i0nic: should be just under 700mb
<DasEi> itilious: nice to read, have fun
<KM0201> i0nic: it's like 698 i think, should fit on a CD
<kanzie> how do I query apt-repository to see which php version it will install with php5?
<itilious> DasEi, forgive me for asking, but what was the command again though? and it is something a noob should be reading into? lol
<chicognu> I install Windows XP and my grub is gone. How i fix it ?
<DasEi> kanzie: apt-cache show PACKAGENAME
<sacarlson> riktking: well I think you would have to turn that dhcp server off and use the dhcp server from your ubuntu,  or if the dhcp server is like modifiable then maybe you could set it up to point to your ubuntu to continue the pxeboot
<KM0201> chicognu: is your ubuntu install still present?
<c0nsense> hey
<Jemt> Packages marked with a star (*) in apt-get are meta packages, right ?
<DasEi> !grub | chicognu
<ubottu> chicognu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<luke_> udo chmod +x didnt work
<chicognu> KM0201, yes, it is
<c0nsense> on grub.cfg can i change "set root='(hd2,msdos2)'" for "set root='(sdc1,msdos2)'" ??
<KM0201> chicognu: what version of ubuntu?
<KM0201> luke_: i really don't know.. you have one mysterious system.
<glicks> i wish ubuntu had a YaST equivalent of starting and stopping and setting up services from a gui
<luke_> hmm
<riktking> sacarlson, thanks
<chicognu> KM0201, It is a shame to say, but I don`t remember lol ... the LTS, but the name I don`t remember
<dnivra> luke_, is it a windows partition? cos I have had same problem in setting permissions in windows partitions.
<chicognu> DasEi,
<DasEi> itilious: fsck/e2fsck are important and also to be handled with care, aka not to be run with "heavy" options on mounted filesystems
<c0nsense> !grub | consense
<ubottu> consense: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<error_203> in ubuntu;supose i open  firefox and type google.com but instead of google.com the other website open.how to do this
<DasEi> chicognu: I 'm here
<KM0201> chicognu: well thats pretty important, because if it's 8.04(LTS) that uses grub 1, if it's 10.04(LTS) that requires grub2
<DasEi> chicognu: got to boot live cd and reinstall grub
<chicognu> KM0201, 10.04 grub 2
<chicognu> DasEi, it is not so simple
<KM0201> chicognu: ok, well, boot the live cd, and follow the instructions in the link to reinstallg rub 2
<KM0201> *grub 2
<glicks> is there a ubuntu YaST equivalent?
<DasEi> chicognu: whole story ?
<DasEi> glicks: apt
<KM0201> glicks: isn't YaST the suse package manager?
<zroysch1> hello
<sacarlson> riktking: on my system I just have my adsl dhcp turned off, and I do the dhcp from ubuntu, all the adsl modems I've seen have that option
<glicks> KM0201, yast also allows you to start, stop and configure services from a nice gui
<DasEi> glicks: synaptics, softwarecenter
<rabcnesbitt> I am formatting a 2tb (ext3) harddisk how long should it take to format been going now 10mins.
<KM0201> glicks: i'm not aware of something that allows you to configure services from GUI... but software center will let you install/remove apps
<zroysch1> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and my laptop. i transferred the .purple config files for pidgin from the desktop to the laptop through the cat5 LAN. Is this an acceptable transfer rate? it seems incredibly slow. http://i.imgur.com/I19gt.png
<riktking> sacarlson, i have DHCP on the router, if i switch it off will i need to reconfigure it to look to the server
<chicognu> DasEi, wait, I will tell all the story ... before I will re-read the how to ... but resuming: root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<KM0201> rabcnesbitt: well more than 10min.
<KM0201> lol
<glicks> KM0201, yast2 is pretty sweet
<DasEi> chicognu: looks like not properly chroot'ed; story is dualboot, first installed ubu, then win, now grub is gone ?
<ciss> hi
<acbalingit> hello
<KM0201> glicks: well, thats pretty irrelevant...
<DasEi> chicognu: ?
<chicognu> DasEi, it is not chroot .. yes, ubuntu then win and grub is gone
<ciss> addgroup allows to either create a user group or a system group. what is the difference between the two, beside their guid ranges?
<rabcnesbitt> Is there not a ext3 Quick format (same as xp quick/slow format)
<glicks> KM0201, im just saying i wish ubuntu had something similar
<sacarlson> riktking: if the router is no longer the dhcp then you ubuntu server will have to provide the dhcp server and be setup as a static ip that points to the router as the gateway to the internet
<KM0201> glicks: well, i wish suse didn't suck.. so i guess we all wish for something. :)
<Choons> Hey guys. Kinda odd question: I just accidentally deleted the partition table on my laptop. It is imperative that I retrieve this. I've tried Gpart (no luck.) anyone know what I could do? Perhaps use dd to find the mbr? But I wouldn't know where to look. Any suggestions?
<glicks> KM0201, thats irrelavant
<DasEi> chicognu: k, I want to log off soon, grab a live with same architecture (32 to 32, 64 for 64) as the internal grub, let's get done ..
<glicks> KM0201, im just saying i think that would improve ubuntu
<KM0201> Choons: how on earth did you do that
<glicks> relax dude, this isnt a personal attack on you
<KM0201> glicks: i don't...
<gnugr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chicognu> DasEi,  sorry if i took too much time to anwser ... i cant think clear today
<Choons> KM0201: Formatting a usb stick; was deleting the partition map but hit the wrong drive and the confirmation message didn't come up
<c0nsense> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<DasEi> chicognu: me being ignorant, dragging you :)
<c0nsense> ????
<chicognu> DasEi, Im with a live cd to my arch
<KM0201> Choons: yuck... bet you never do that again
<zroysch1> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and my laptop. i transferred the .purple config files for pidgin from the desktop to the laptop through the cat5 LAN. Is this an acceptable transfer rate? it seems incredibly slow. http://i.imgur.com/I19gt.png
<Choons> KM0201: Haha, you bet your ass
<DasEi> chicognu: arch live cd ?
<Choons> KM0201: Any ideas?
<chicognu> DasEi, sorry again . Im with the live cd to my architecture type. x64
<KM0201> Choons: nothing that doesn't involve me laughing and swearing at how you could be paying so little attention
<Choons> KM0201: Fair enough.
<DasEi> chicognu: you are in live now ?
<aleloren> #Stud.IP
<chicognu> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> chicognu:k, open terminal
<chicognu> ok
<DasEi> chicognu:sudo -s
<KM0201> ..
<nikitis> What's the library files for opencl?
<DasEi> chicognu:umount -a
<nikitis> called
<chicognu> ok
<DasEi> chicognu:press  ctrl+d
<DasEi> press*
<joeyjones> Choons: i'd suggest you backup everything now :p
<chicognu> DasEi, nices shortcuts
<geojanm> hi@ all who know a software to set up a proxy server supporting livecompression of the requested sites
<KM0201> joeyjones: lmao
<chicognu> ?D
<DasEi> chicognu: fdisk -l
<chicognu> :D
<BajK_> where do i see the file system a usb stick is formatted withß
<DasEi> chicognu: which /dev  is your root ?
<geojanm> i know ziproxy, but can't get this working due to bad manual
<BajK_> thx got it.
<flossk> Is 60hz bad for my eyes ? screen resolution 1024 X 768
<BajK_> (stupid that it is not shown in properties dialog)
<Choons> joeyjones: Yea I would like to :] But I have to recover these partitions... There must be a record of partition delimiters somewhere on my drive. I'm using dd atm to browse the filesystems raw (which is working to some extent)
<DasEi> flossk: lcd ?
<chicognu> DasEi, nothing show in fdisk -l
<joeyjones> Choons: did you reboot already?
<flossk> DasEi, Yes
<flossk> I am using a laptop
<DasEi> chicognu: l= lower L
<DasEi> flossk: ok for that
<joeyjones> Choons: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<dwalker> I'll take another stab at this, anyone here familiar with using mkisofs?
<DasEi> chicognu: fdisk -l  as root
<chicognu> DasEi, by root you mean the partition where my ubuntu are installed ?
<flossk> DasEi, My eyes started to hurt a bit I was thinking that, that could be the reason
<chicognu> DasEi, if so, it is sda7
<DasEi> chicognu: sda7 is your root partition, and in terminal you are logged in as root
<genii-around> BajK_: I'm pretty sure you can also fdisk a dd image file as if it were the drive. So sudo fdisk -l whatever.img   or so works and tells you the old partition table
<Choons> joeyjones: Yeah I did. I hadn't instructed gparted to apply any changes, so I assumed it hadn't actually done anything
<chicognu> DasEi, I don`t get what you mean
<DasEi> flossk: it's the under border, but lcds don't flicker as early as crt
<Choons> joeyjones: But yea, I suppose that was a little stupid
<chicognu> DasEi, I don`t get what you mean ~and in terminal you are logged in~
<CheBuzz_Home> How can I see what service are set to start at boot time?
<DasEi> chicognu: you are logged in as root
<chicognu> yes
<joeyjones> Choons: GUI apps often don't ask for confirmation like CLI apps do :p
<joeyjones> Choons: did you have multiple partitions, or only 1?
<bonjoyee> how can set a different LD_LIBRARY_PATH only for apps under /usr/local/bin...?
<DasEi> chicognu: fine so, is there a seperate /boot in your linux install (full disk encryption ?)
<chicognu> DasEi, I mean no ... I get root in the terminal emulator
<joeyjones> Choons: you can try to guess your partition start/end...
<tekhneek> what does cron run as? I'm trying to execute PHP scripts and I need to make sure they have the proper permissions
<chicognu> DasEi, yes
<Choons> joeyjones: I had about 6 partitions ;)
<joeyjones> tekhneek: they run as what you set it as
<DasEi> chicognu: and which parti is that ?
<Choons> joeyjones: otherwise it would be plain sailing
<bonjoyee> i.e whenever i start an app in /usr/local/bin this LD_LIBRARY_PATH shud be used...
<joeyjones> tekhneek: each user has a seperate crontab
<chicognu> DasEi, the boot partition is /dev/ds5
<CheBuzz_Home> What commandline utility can I use to see what services are set to start on boot?
<DasEi> chicognu: /dev/sda5
<chicognu> ys sda5
<tekhneek> joeyjones: as what I set it as? I just want to make sure my scripts run as root, is there an easy way to do taht?
<joeyjones> Choons: well, you might as well try to guess your main partitions and re-build.  it sounce like it's a hopeless battle uphill at this point
<DasEi> chicognu: which distro ?
<jona__> ola
<chicognu> DasEi, ubuntu lts 10.4
<joeyjones> tekhneek: each user has a seperate crontab, so if you added it as root it will run as root
<DasEi> chicognu: gedit /etc/fstab
<DasEi> chicognu: sorry
<commodore> fuck you.
<DasEi> chicognu: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jemt> How can I find the actual name of a GUI application, if I want to start it from a command line ?
<KM0201> lol
<chicognu> DasEi,  ok
<joeyjones> Jemt: google or guess it for starters
<DasEi> chicognu: enable partner repos (delete the # in front of that 2 lines)
<joeyjones> Choons: i really hope you didn't mount the drive as rw...
<Jemt> joeyjones: That could take some time when I need names for more than 100 applications :)
<DasEi> chicognu: save sources, close gedit
<bonjoyee> Jemt: check the application name in the launcher..
<DasEi> chicognu: apt-get update
<Jemt> bonjoyee: Thanks, but this is an applet in the panel. But perhaps I can access some properties of sort
<CheBuzz_Home> Anybody willing to help?  What commandline utility can I use to see what services are set to start on boot?
<chicognu> DasEi, there is no comment repository in source list
<error_203> verne:  ?
<Choons> joeyjones: Not to my knowledge; I disabled swap in the live system I'm on now. Running testdisk
<DasEi> chicognu: leave it then, we will see if we get what we need
<DasEi> chicognu: apt-get update
<zroysch1> CheBuzz_Home: is there something wrong with System/Preferences/Startup Apps
<joeyjones> Choons: make sure it won't mount as rw, oryou're totally hooped
<Choons> joeyjones: To make things worse: I'm miles from a stable internet connection; connecting through my phone
<chicognu> DasEi, ok
<joeyjones> damn
<zroysch1> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and my laptop. i transferred the .purple config files for pidgin from the desktop to the laptop through the cat5 LAN. Is this an acceptable transfer rate? it seems incredibly slow. http://i.imgur.com/I19gt.png
<DasEi> chicognu: might be some stuff, say yes to install
<bonjoyee> Jemt: what applet is it?
<Choons> joeyjones: Ahh seem to be getting somewhere with testdisk
<Jemt> bonjoyee: Broadcast Accounts in Indicator
<CheBuzz_Home> zroysch1: Yep, I don't have GNOME installed on this box, or any other desktop environment for that matter.
<chicognu> DasEi, software list updated
<DasEi> apt-get install lvm2 cryptsetup
<DasEi> chicognu: ^
<joeyjones> Choons: if you have a spare hdd you may want to use a tool like gddrescue to image the drive
<chicognu> DasEi, no encrypted volume
<geekbri> CheBuzz_Home: you could install rcconf
<chicognu> DasEi, no encrypted volume ... just a saparated partition for /boot
<DasEi> chicognu: pardon ? you said so ten minutes ago
<geekbri> CheBuzz_Home: you can just sudo apt-get install rcconf
<Roasted_> Here's a fun problem. Ubuntu 10.04. Intel wireless. Works GREAT! One day I boot up, no wireless. The fix? I have to boot up with my wireless disabled and then activate it after I'm logged back in. lol?? How can I fix this?
<DasEi> chicognu: k..
<geekbri> CheBuzz_Home: its an Ncurses based configuration tool  You coul dalso use sysv-rc-conf
<bonjoyee>  Jemt: one way is to keep gnome-system-properties window open..and then launch it!!
<Jemt> bonjoyee: I figured it out. 'xprop' can provide me the information I need
<CheBuzz_Home> geekbri: I saw that.  Is there not a way to see with update-rc.d ?
<DasEi> chicognu: mkdir /mnt/boot
<Jemt> bonjoyee: It was already running. But thank you for your suggestion :)
<Choons> joeyjones: I'm a long way from any of my spares. I've temporarily moved to South Africa so most of my gear is still in Scotland. Add to that the fact that I'm away from home in SA...
<Choons> joeyjones: Not liking these odds at all
<DasEi> chicognu: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot
<DasEi> chicognu: mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<joeyjones> Choons: is the data mission-critical?
<geekbri> CheBuzz_Home: if there is i dont know it off the top of my head, i generally install sysv-rc-conf :)
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /dev  /mount/dev
<Choons> joeyjones: Absolutely.
<joeyjones> do you have any backups?
<rethus1> 2010-12-16 17:53:01: (network.c.345) can't bind to port: :: 80 Address already in use
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /proc  /mnt/proc
<Choons> joeyjones: If I lose this stuff I can consider my life over effectively. I know that sounds like hyperbole, but it really isn't.
<pzr11hdik56> I need swf-player. how to get?
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<rethus1> but apache is not running
<rethus1> lsof -i :80 result in: http://pastebin.com/DDiBS4JV
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /usr  /mnt/usr
<joeyjones> Choons: if you have access to a full disk backup you could reference the partition sizes/positions to recover
<geekbri> CheBuzz_Home: if you read the manpage for update-rc.d you'll see it says it wasn't really meant for people it was meant for package maintainers and scripts, i generally always install sysv-rc-conf
<CheBuzz_Home> geekbri: Thanks.
<rethus1> what the hell is this barbadine.canonical.com address?
<DasEi> chicognu: umount  /dev
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<chairabanta> hi I have a nas and documents on it and I would like to index it via tracker but I don't know how do I add a samba share on tracker?
<DasEi> chicognu: chroot /mnt
<chicognu> <DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /dev  /mount/dev u mean mnt/dev
<Pici> rethus1: Do you use UbuntuOne?
<Roasted_> Wow. I just installed 10.10 on a netbook with broadcom wireless, and it works OOTB?!?!?! I never thought I'd see the day where broadcom didnt (royally) suck...
<rethus1> normaly not, but i have upgrade my xubuntu to 10.04 before some minutes.
<DasEi> chicognu: corrected already, yes /mnt/dev
<Choons> joeyjones: Again, unfortunately not. testdisk has spewed out the DellUtility partition, so I'm hoping it will find the rest
<rethus1> maybe is presetting
<Pici> rethus1: Likely.
<Choons> joeyjones: If memory serves, the second partition is a 300Gb one, so it will take a will to appear I think
<rethus1> how can i check fot this
<sl1v68> hi
<joeyjones> Choons: i suggest you do a backup if it recovers
<KM0201> Roasted: depends on the broadcom, but most of them work w/ little fuss
<joeyjones> :p
<haploid> does hdparm -t benchmark reads only?  if so how would I benchmark writes?
<DasEi> chicognu: chrooted in ?
<joeyjones> oh, and virtualization is key for mission-critical servers
<sl1v68> my flash disk seems as a 2,1 mb what would I do
<DasEi> haploid: man hdparm
<Roasted_> KM0201, broadcom with my latitude e5500 was a joke. It was so bad I bought an intel wifi card. ALL problems gone. This netbook is also a latitude, but its a netbook whereas my laptop is a regular laptop... but Im surprised it worked without any issue. Broadcom has a lengthy history of being a brat.
<chicognu> DasEi, ok everything mounted .. now chroot /mnt ?
<DasEi> yes
<joeyjones> Choons: with virtualization you can keep backups of full installs and in the case of a hardware failure be back up as soon as the hardware is ready to go
<KM0201> Roasted_: yeah, i know.. but they've actually been pretty solid since around 9.10
<chicognu> DasEi, chrooted
<lamik> ubuntu-pl
<rethus1>  Pici:you have a idea how to deaktivate or check if it is activated?
<Roasted_> disagreed. Im on 10.04, and they sucked. that was across 3 different laptops, all different broadcom cards.
<lamik> join #ubuntu-pl
<DasEi> chicognu: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Roasted_> But with 10.10 I might have to start giving them some credit...
<KM0201> Roasted_: well, it depends on the broadcom card.. but most of them, w/ fwcutter, they worked w/ little fuss.
<DasEi> chicognu: should comlain somehow
<DasEi> p*
<joeyjones> Choons: a very popular website i frequent is fully virtualized and is prone to atleast 1 hdd failure every 6 months, very high hdd write count i'd imagine
<KM0201> Roasted_: i've set them up many tiems
<haploid> DasEi: yeah reading the manpage - there appears to be nothing here about timing writes.
<bonjoyee> how can i set a LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable only for apps under /usr/local/bin...?
<Roasted_> same here. that's why I'm agreeing to disagree. :)
<chicognu> DasEi, can i update-grub before ?
<DasEi> chicognu: we will have to install
<chicognu> DasEi, man tks it work
<Choons> joeyjones: Yeah that's a good idea. But at the moment, I'm just going to work on retrieving this partition map
<DasEi> chicognu: output from the recheck ?
<joeyjones> Choons: there's not better time for upgrades than after a major failure/repair
<Choons> joeyjones: True that.
<DasEi> haploid: no nerv for details atm, it does
<Pici> rethus1: No, I don't sorry.  I don't use ubuntu-one myself.
<joeyjones> Choons: and you can get your management onboard by citing a near meltdown that could have be prevented in the future :p
<chicognu> DasEi, Installation finished. No error reported.
<DasEi> chicognu: niceeee...
<abrakadabra`> hello! how to install old version php (5.2.6), using apt-get on ubuntu 10?
<DasEi> chicognu: ctrl+d     . leave chroot
<Choons> joeyjones: Heh, that's true. But I'm sure they would just bitchslap me ;)
<DasEi> chicognu: umount -a
<joeyjones> Choons: that's going to happen no matter what :p
<sacarlson> abrakadabra`: I'm not sure it works but you can pin a version in synaptic or apt-get
<chicognu> DasEi, think you so much ... the first time I try chroot I just mount the /dev/sda7 and  /proc ... but now works fine
<DasEi> chicognu: reboot, check if win is in grub
<chicognu> DasEi, brb
<DasEi> chicognu: else come back, quickly
<rethus1> ok, ubuntu one is not installed
<rethus1> Pici:
<rethus1> so must be another programm
<abrakadabra`> sacarlson, how?
<rethus1> /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-http --spawner :1.9 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/0
<sl1v68> hi.My kington flash disk seen as a 2,1 mb but orginall 2 gb what would I do
<rethus1> say ps aux |grep gvfsd
<sacarlson> abrakadabra`: see if this is close https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<haploid> perhaps this is more of a postgres question, but is it normal for all I/O write operations on an ubuntu box to hang while running pg_restore?  Is there any way of nice-ing i/o priority as you can with cpu scheduling priority?
<DasEi> haploid: still alive ?
<Antonis> Hello folks. I have recently installed ubuntu 10.10 and added some hdds to fstab to automount them when I boot ubuntu. I now have a problem with nautilus showing each hdd twice one mounted and one unmounted that does nothing but being there.. is there a solution to this? I have added every entry by its UUID and not label or path
<DasEi> haploid: sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<DasEi> haploid: you find it under system > admin..
<haploid> DasEi: thanks
<DasEi> haploid: hassling egg here, sry
<haploid> oh wait, I'm not running X, this is a server.
<DasEi> haploid: hehe
<haploid> I'll figure it out
<c0nsense> hey
<joeyjones> Choons: anyway, i'm going to be leaving soon but pm me to let me know how it works out or if i could be of any help.
<c0nsense> what the command to use unity?
<Choons> joeyjones: will do mate. Thanks
<Se7en> C00re, logout and pick Unity from the list
<Se7en> c0nsense, even
<c0nsense> ?
<i0nic> is there anyway to force cron to run?
<sacarlson> i0nic: force the app that cron was suposed to run?
<Abhish> I'm looking to build a brand-new machine entirely from scratch. I plan to use Linux ONLY. I am researching Motherboards, and it looks like alot of them use proprietary technologies. I am looking for a MB that will work 100% with Linux. Better yet, one that is designed and optimized for Linux.
<chicognu> I forgot the nick the guy is try to help me out
<stealthc> ugh this sucks
<i0nic> sacarlson: just because a script runs manually does not mean cron runs it properly
<KM0201> Abhish: finding one that is optimized, is unlikely... I've always had very good luck w/ Asus and MSI... but if you buy brand new, hot off the shelf stuff, there is a possibility some things won't work... no matter what.
<nirazio> There were some occasions when I needed to know the time I installed or uninstalled something from the Ubuntu Software Centre so that I can diagnose some problem. It is great that the time is shown under 'history' there, even up to the second. However the am/pm is not shown and the time is not given in the 24-hour clock format. Is there a way to configure it to show the am/pm or 24-hour clock?
<chicognu> KM0201, who is the other guy who is help me out
<chicognu> KM0201, can u check it for me please
<sacarlson> i0nic: I just setup a job to run in 2 min to verify it will run in cron
<KM0201> chicognu: DasEi
<geekbri> i0nic: why not create a new cron that runs more frequently...
<chicognu> DasEi, I back
<chicognu> KM0201, thank u
<i0nic> geekbri: cause its painful for script testing
<DasEi> chicognu: which result ?
<KM0201> chicognu: did it work?
<chicognu> DasEi, I back ... problem, the only entry is Windows XP
<KM0201> lol
<geekbri> i0nic: unfortunately i think its your only option :-\
<stealthc> scripts are easy....
<i0nic> .=(
<chicognu> KM0201, Is it works, as DasEi said I chroot wrong
<KM0201> ya
<i0nic> maybe your scripts are easy.
<KM0201> chicognu: that was a lot of steps to do that... i done it last night in about 5.. so.. i dunno
<Abhish> KM0201 I am looking into Gigabyte... but I fear that some of their bells and whistles won't work under Linux... the documentation isn't clear enough for me to make the determination... though they apparently had the firstt MB to suppor LinuxBIOS aka coreboot.
<sacarlson> i0nic: there is a simple gui to setup cron jobs if it's too hard for you with gnome-schedule
<i0nic> sacarlson: strom, right?
<DasEi> chicognu:same appraoch again, grub-install /dev/sda was missing, if win is gone, goto install and rub os-prober afterwards..
<KM0201> !hardware | Abhish you can try looking here.. but like i said, if it's bleeding edge stuff... it's gonna be tough.
<ubottu> Abhish you can try looking here.. but like i said, if it's bleeding edge stuff... it's gonna be tough.: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DasEi> rub=run
<DasEi> chicognu:
<Dave_L> I have a question about using the script ecryptfs-migrate-home
<Dave_L> on ubuntu 10.04
<EpicFialGuy> hi #ubuntu, I have a problem with GRUB
<sacarlson> i0nic: the complexity of the script make no difference to when it is ran,  I have ran gui scripts in cron that have caused me problems
<chicognu> DasEi, what folders from my runing live cd shoud a mount in chroot ? proc and what more ?
<krunal> you know what would be nice? If you can rotate the ubuntu desktop cube by holding down the middle mouse button and scrolling
<DasEi> chicognu: short reminder : sda5= boot, 7= root mount --bind /dev /proc/ /sys
<KM0201> EpicFialGuy: lol, whats wrong?
<chicognu> DasEi, ok let me try now. thak u so much again
<EpicFialGuy> I installed Debian 5.0.7 and then GRUB, when rebooting I'm stuck at 2 lines:
<EpicFialGuy> Loading GRUB stage1.5
<DasEi> chicognu: k, one more time..
<EpicFialGuy> Loading GRUB, please wait...
<DasEi> chicognu: sudo -s
<chicognu> DasEi, by my self ?P
<KM0201> EpicFialGuy: ask in debian or grub.. i believe debian 5 is stil using grub 1...
<DasEi> chicognu: mkdir /mnt/boot
<chicognu> DasEi, by my self :P
<Choons> Anyone got any suggestions for recovering a partition table? Running Ubuntu on a live CD. Gpart turns up nothing, testdisk is still running. Any alternative ideas?
<DasEi> chicognu: mount /dev/sda5  /mnt/boot
<Sleeping_Fox> can any1 recommend a book to get started to help programming the linux kernel ?
<EpicFialGuy> any way to employ GRUB2 while using Ubuntu live?
<DasEi> chicognu: mount /dev/sda7  /mnt
<KM0201> Sleeping_Fox: i'd learn to use the OS effectively first.
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /proc  /mnt/proc
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<DasEi> chicognu: chroot /mnt
<sacarlson> EpicFialGuy: I think the new live cd use grub 2
<DasEi> chicognu: grub-install /dev/sda
<KM0201> EpicFialGuy: i don't think so.. you'd need an older ubuntu live cd( pre-9.10)
<root_> h1 all
<root_> plz help me for download skype ;
<root_> )
<DasEi> chicognu: crtl+ d , umount -a , reboot
<chicognu> DasEi, how I add the others entry with grub ?
<KM0201> root_: just go to skype.com and download it?
<root_> i try
<chicognu> DasEi, there is only Windows XP entry
<root_> no work ..
<DasEi> chicognu: just go I already told you above
<Dave_L> choons, this might help: http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=288
<Sleeping_Fox> i am learning bash and the advanced bash guide is great , but all i wanna get my hands in the kernel , at least some hacking at first and all i know is a lil c++:
<root_> i try with shell konsole .
<KM0201> root_: second, you really shouldn't be running your chat client as root, thats' borderline stupid
<sacarlson> KM0201: so now live cd boot of ubuntu 10.10 uses grub legacy?
<KM0201> sacarlson: i don't believe so.. 10.10 uses grub2 as well.
<krunal> how can i set my cube to rotate with mouse wheel?
<KWhat_Work> Where would I got to find out if ubuntu includes a particular package like the mbstring php extension.
<DasEi> sacarlson: no, grub-pc, so grub2
<Pici> KWhat_Work: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> KM0201: DasEi: ok
<EpicFialGuy> but there is GRUB in Ubuntu Soft Center
<EpicFialGuy> that won't work?
<Choons> Dave_L: Would be great, but it's for Windows
<Dave_L> no, it should work with linux too
<KM0201> EpicFialGuy: w/ a pre-9.10 cd.. yes, but even then, he's trying to restore a debian system, which will probably be a little different
<Dave_L> i thik
<chicognu> DasEi, root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda Installation finished. No error reported.
<EpicFialGuy> why do I need a pre 9.10  cd anyways?
<kangarooooo> hello. i want to make using wifi make connection from ubuntu to windows to send files. without internet connection.
<DasEi> chicognu: lets try..
<chicognu> DasEi, reboot ?
<Dave_L> hmm, i thought they had a linux version. Maybe I'm wrong.
<DasEi> chicognu:still in chroot ?
<chicognu> yes
<chicognu> umount
<DasEi> chicognu:apt-get install os-prober
<KM0201> EpicFialGuy: not saying you definitely do.. just saying debian(to my knowledge) uses grub 1, last ubuntu ver. that used that, was 9.04
<DasEi> chicognu:I'm not sure if that can be found
<EpicFialGuy> okay, but I just want to use GRUB2 with Debian
<EpicFialGuy> because GRUB1 as I said, is disfunctional
<sresu_> How can I convert .sis file to .jar file?
<DasEi> EpicFialGuy: can do that, but least karmic cd
<KM0201> EpicFialGuy: and i'm not sure how to do that from a live CD.. i thought i was pretty clear on that
<EpicFialGuy> k, brb, trying my luck
<chicognu> DasEi, WARNING: kernel & initrd not found in the root directory (/vmlinuz & /initrd.img)WARNING: Do NOT reboot or LILO may fail to boot if your kernel+initrd is large.
<KM0201> lol
<DasEi> chicognu:update-grub
<New0> hi guys
<sacarlson> kangarooooo: look for ad hoc mode
<chicognu> DasEi, update-grug works
<chicognu> DasEi, exit umount and reboot ?
<DasEi> chicognu: if thatisn't found prbly sda5 isn't /boot (can see in fdisk by the "*"
<New0> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1944/screenshotrt.png when i  map my network (Win 7) it's come two times
<DasEi> chicognu: are the images found now ?
<New0> why?
<chicognu> yes DasEi
<sacarlson> kangarooooo: or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<DasEi> chicognu: ctrl-d, umount- a , reboot
<masdi> hello, my wifi connection problem, always got "connection refuse"
<chicognu> DasEi, again, brb, hopefully from my os installed in HD
<chicognu> :D
<DasEi> :)
<Pacorab> hi, i need help to install ubuntu via USB stick (i'm currrently on WinXP)
<gogeta> New0: lol dmam didnt compress that screenshot at all did ya
<masdi> i just upgrade to 10.10 version
<Pacorab> i've dl the ISO ubuntu desktop 10.10
<masdi> can someone help me.
<DasEi> masdi: install unebootin, get iso to the stick
<Pacorab> and then i don't know how to proceed
<KM0201> Pacorab: do you have ubuntu ISO on the thumb drive?
<DasEi> masdi: install unetbootin*, get iso to the stick
<Eber> Are there any packages that organize windows the way windows 7 does?!?
<Pacorab> ok unetbootin, i'll search for it thx
<KM0201> masdi: whats your wireless device?
<ActionParsnip> masdi: remember to MD5 test the ISO first
<masdi> Ralink
<DasEi> masdi: sorry, was for Pacor, but already mentioned
<Free_Speech> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi Free_Speech
<DasEi> !hi
<KM0201> masdi: which ralink
<AbhiJit_> !usb | Pacorab
<ubottu> Pacorab: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sacarlson> Pacorab: try http://old.linuxliveusb.com/  and tell me how it goes
<KM0201> better late than never i guess
<DasEi> AbhiJit_: is on a win os
<KM0201> lol
<AbhiJit_> ok
<Free_Speech> ?
<DasEi> Pacorab: stay with unetbootin from win, easiest
<masdi> how to check ralink version?
<Pacorab> mm ok
<KM0201> unetbootin always fails for me...
<KM0201> always.
<sacarlson> Pacorab: I have heard good things about unetbootin too
<Free_Speech> how to find packages in ubuntu i don't need?
<DasEi> Free_Speech: the hard way ?
<Free_Speech> hmm.. i have a Netbook with ubuntu but only 4GB mainspace... i want it as small as possible
<jo_> I can't get gmd2 to run. I have tried to add the resp. and everything.
<DasEi> Free_Speech: sudo dpkg -l > pak.txt, open with editor, ...
<Free_Speech> okay thx.. :)
<DasEi> Free_Speech: gnome-games, browse your apps menu, use synaptics, check bum
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: run: dpkg -l | less    and review
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: remove openoffice and install abiword if you only use write
<masdi> my wifi : RaLink RT2860
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: remove vino and vinagre if you never use them (VNC stuff)
<Free_Speech> it's for my younger sis she just need it for Skype, Browsing and write something down for school...
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: install lynx ;-)
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: no flash in lynx ;)
<sacarlson> masdi: the version that is running or what you have pluged in?  lspci or lsusb for the device, lsmod to see what drivers are loaded
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: remove compiz and use openbox for a faster OS as well as less space used
<Free_Speech> she likes the unity... could it be run in openbox too?
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: if you use unity then it will NEED mutter
<duffydack> Free_Speech, use another dock, like docky or dockbarx
<New0> gogeta no i did not
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: basically openoffice will get you 300Mb back
<New0> gogeta and i don't know how
<Free_Speech> nice.. :) thx for the help... i will give openbox a try and remove openoffice :)
<New0> so how can i fix it?
<DasEi> Free_Speech: also can remove whole ubuntu-desktop, just run gdm
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: keep your kernels to just ONE kernel, if you have more than 1 kernel then remove the unnecessary ones to keep maximum space
<masdi> iwconfig : RT2860 , lsmod : rt2860sta
<Free_Speech> i know i always worked with one kernel on the netbook.. ;)
<sacarlson> masdi: and what are we suposed to do with that info rt2860?
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: if you set your browser cache to be stored in /tmp it will be stored in RAM and be lost on reboot but who cares, its web cache
<duffydack> Free_Speech, either mount /var/cache/apt/ as tmpfs or add "apt-get clean" to /etc/rc.local
<wrd> ActionParsnip: how much does a complete set (Kernel + modules) require (space)
<DasEi> Free_Speech: get a cheap usb and put /home on it
<ActionParsnip> wrd: each kernel takes up about 120Mb per kernel
<masdi> my wifi adapter is ralink RT2860, do i need to install new driver? right now i cannot connect to security network "wpa"
<New0> is there anyone can help me plz?
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<masdi> it can connect to unsecure network
<KM0201> New0: ask your question.. if someone can help, they will
<New0> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1944/screenshotrt.png when i  map my network (Win 7) it's come two times
<Choons> Anyone got any suggestions for recovering a partition table? Running Ubuntu on a live CD. Gpart turns up nothing, testdisk is still running. Any alternative ideas?
<masdi> guide me please
<KM0201> Choons: just curious, how long are you gonna work on this?
<Free_Speech> anyone knows why Xorgs uses about 8-30% CPU on a quadcore Laptop?
<Free_Speech> *xorg
<DasEi> Choons: testdisk is your best bet..
<sacarlson> masdi: I'm not sure it works for all but maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<DasEi> Choons: unless deep forensics are your desire
<Choons> KM0201: Until I get my stuff back.
<OerH> Choons if testdisk does nog find immediatly, i have verry little hope :(
<Choons> DasEi: runnint testdisk atm. Fingers crossed
<KM0201> Choons: are you just not accepting that it's gone?....
<Sbioko> Hello
<Free_Speech> hi
<woutervddn> question: I'm trying to burn an iso to a cdrw; I just cleared the iso with brasero, and now when I'm burning the iso it keeps saying there is an scsi error.
<chicognu> DasEi, update-grub should automatic record the new grub to mbr, right ?
<Choons> KM0201: Why are you being so negative? If you have nothing constructive to say, then don't say anything
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: do you have 3d accelleration?
<KM0201> Choons: not being negative, i'm just curious what you hope to accomplish if you've deleted the partition table and formatted the drive?
<Sbioko> Does Ubuntu apps have ability to handle
<ActionParsnip> woutervddn: try gnomebaker
<Free_Speech> @my laptop yes and Nvidia driver 256.x.x
<ActionParsnip> woutervddn: make sure you MD5 test the ISO first
<Sbioko> to handle drag and drops on system tray icon?
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: cool
<KM0201> woutervddn: i agree w/ ActionParsnip ... brasero sucks.
<Choons> KM0201: No I've just deleted partition table; the drive isn't formatted
<masdi> ok, tq ..need to read help files
<DasEi> Choons: autopsy if you're a unbeliever..
<KM0201> ok..
<chicognu> DasEi, I thin i forgot to execut grub-install /dev/sda
<DasEi> chicognu: yes
<OerH> K3b works on gnome too, best burning appl i know
<chicognu> DasEi, so it don`t work
<Choons> DasEi: OK I'll have a go
<DasEi> chicognu: your turn this time
<chicognu> DasEi, see, update-grub find all imagens and os, but don`t put it on menu
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: is it at a particular point in the OS running or is it random?
<New0> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1944/screenshotrt.png when i  map my Win 7 drive it's come two times!! how can i fix it?? plz
<DasEi> chicognu: without grub-install, mbr is not re-written, least sda5 was right as images were found
<ActionParsnip> New0: its a partition, not a drive. You can't mount drives
<share> How can I find the ipv6 address of a website
<goltoof_> quick ? has someone here successfully setup acrobat pro x on their xp virtualbox ?
<luxurymode> whats the command to pull up sources.list?
<chicognu> DasEi, ok  .. what shout I mount ? i don`t remember all .. I mount with the bind option proc, sys, I miss some thing ?
<Free_Speech> the Xorg CPu.. is always higher than 8% i think it's because of the effects... but sometimes it goes up to 30%
<DasEi> !grub | chicognu
<ubottu> chicognu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DasEi> .. not again
<chicognu> lol
<Free_Speech> !grub
<Free_Speech> ?
<B45h_V|> still trying to install 10.10 on my Revodrive X2. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace     is it any better?
<DasEi> !brain > Free_Speech
<ubottu> Free_Speech, please see my private message
<chicognu> DasEi, not all comands , the comands i remember, I just don`t remember all the things I need to mount with the bind option
<ActionParsnip> B45h_V|: how are you installing, USB or CD?\
<Free_Speech> ohh ^^
<Free_Speech> it's everytime i reboot...
<woutervddn> actionparsnip MD5 is correct
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: just to test for now
<ActionParsnip> woutervddn: good
<luxurymode> whats the command to pull up sources.list?
<DasEi> chicognu: first link of grub-facto tells all, it's /proc /dev/  sys/ (/usr for advanced)
<B45h_V|> cd
<luxurymode> nm got it
<B45h_V|> actionparsnip with alternate cd
<woutervddn> actionparsnip: that means my problem isn't solved yet :p
<sacarlson> goltoof_: no but there are cool pdf editors in ubuntu if that's what you hope to do,  otherwise the viewers in ubuntu work perfect also
<ActionParsnip> B45h_V|: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned? Did you burn it as slowly as you could?
<Free_Speech> metacity -- replace  chrashes Compic i think :/
<ActionParsnip> woutervddn: try using gnomebaker, its awesome. Burn the CD slowly
<Free_Speech> no effects.
<B45h_V|> actionpasnip well... in fact installation goes good up until the installation of GRUB
<DasEi> chicognu: an have a dir /mnt/boot for sda5
<woutervddn> ok thx
<B45h_V|> it's stuck on 50% :(
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: no, it REMOVES compiz and makes metacity your WM
<Free_Speech> ohh... ^^
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: is the CPU usage any less?
<Free_Speech> Xorg 17% .. nope...
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: ok you can switch compiz back in if you want
<chicognu> DasEi, ok, mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot mount /dev/sda7 /mnt mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc mount /sys /mnt/sys mount /dev /mnt/dev chroot /mnt I forgot anything ?
<Free_Speech> hrhr.. did it ^^
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: are you using a netboook?
<Free_Speech> nope i am writing from an laptop (Sony Vaio F12..) and beside i have my sisters netbook to reinstall ubuntu ^^
<DasEi> chicognu: yupp. the --bind on the last two ones
<DasEi> se the docu
<DasEi> even not scrolling
<chicognu> DasEi, I use it, I just forgot to write it
<B45h_V|> DasEi german?
<Free_Speech> Das EI :D
<vvvccc> how do I start a program and keep using terminal? if i use '&' i'm always getting the program debug/output info
<DasEi> B45h_V|: y
<chicognu> DasEi, now update-grub only show the Windows XP ... When I did before it show all
<ActionParsnip> B45h_V|: if you use TAB you can autocomplete nicks
<saliak> random question, anyone know of a cool audio visualizer that looks like a face?  more a generic, abstract face..
<DasEi> chicognu: did the grub-install ?
<B45h_V|> ActionParsnip: :o thx, didn't know about that
<sacarlson>  vvvccc I guess if you don't want to see the debut info after &  you could add >filename.txt  or NULL
<Free_Speech> thx ActionParsnip ;)
<ActionParsnip> vvvccc: command >> /dev/null 2>&1
<ActionParsnip> B45h_V|: every day is a school day
<chicognu> DasEi, yes
<chicognu> DasEi, I miss something this time
<ActionParsnip> Free_Speech: latest BIOS? You could try the xorg-edgers PPA but its VERY experimental and may cause issues
<DasEi> chicognu: apt-get install os-prober && osprober
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: vvvccc: ya that's even better
<New0> wow i have a serious lag
<chicognu> DasEi, root@ubuntu:/# os-prober /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<bonjoyee> guys can u recommend an alternate desktop env...which works well with gnome apps?
<chicognu> DasEi,  I forgot something this time
<New0> ActinoParship yes a partition. but how can i fix it?
<chicognu> DasEi, the list of comands I peform
<DasEi> chicognu: that was ?
<Free_Speech> wont change to ppa of Xorg.. had many problems with Nvidia drivers... :/ i mean it's not a real problem i think...
<Free_Speech> *the higher cpu usage..
<DasEi> chicognu: it's all in the link also I can give you a log of this con...
<Guest56287> I am adding a user as useradd name -m -g group -p password and it does not let me what am I doing wrong??
<sacarlson> Guest56287: forgot sudo ?
<Guest56287> sacarlson, yes I am as root
<Scott___> Can someone quickly explain how I can run fetchmail. I've just reinstalled Ubuntu but now I'm getting an error that fetchmail can't connect to localhost:smtp.
<sacarlson> Guest56287: and error is?
<Scott___> I'm pretty sure I didn't have an smpt last time
<chicognu> DasEi, mkdir /mnt/boot , mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot/ mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/ , mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/ , mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/ , mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/ , chroot /mnt/
<chicognu> DasEi, those are the exact comands I run
<Guest56287> sacarlson, that the group does not exit... I am not creating the group at the same time as the user__
<chicognu> DasEi, and os-prober don`t find this time
<DasEi> chicognu: /mnt/dev...
<sacarlson> Guest56287: ya I guess you need to create the group first then
<Guest56287> with addgroup right? sacarlson +
<DasEi> chicognu: mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev  .. and so on
<luxurymode> Hey all. I'm trying to install MySQL and directions I'm following say to "Change to the directory that has the RPM." How do I do that?
<sacarlson> gruest56 yup maybe if needed check man addgroup
<DasEi> chicognu: ctrl-+d, umount -a, same procedure as ..
<chicognu> DasEi, nothing change
<chicognu> root@ubuntu:/# os-prober  /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<crickj> luxurymode: you can install mysql from the package manager
<joeyjones> Scott___: fetchmail is supposed to grab mail and forward it, so it's trying to find an smtp so it can forward the mail
<chicognu> DasEi, is diferent mount --bind /dev/ and mount --bind /dev ?
<chicognu> DasEi, please send me the logs from our talk
<joeyjones> Scott___: so you either have it configured wrong or you need an smtp client
<Scott___> joeyjones, ok, before i reinstalled i was still able to fetchmail although i did always see a connection refused message. in any case, is there a particular smtp server that I should install?
<andre_pl> I'm building a new machine after christmas and I am considering ATI over nvidia for the first time ever, msotly because I've heard good things about their linux support lately. anyone have any advice either wya?
<Scott___> I've just copied the .fetchmailrc from before...
<joeyjones> for an smtp client you likely want either sendmail or exim4
<chicognu> Im dead now with dasei
<chicognu> :(
<luxurymode> crickj, how do i do it? kinda new. i see a bunch of sql things, not sure which to select..
<joeyjones> i don't like working with either much myself, so you can ask around for hlep with that if need be
<crickj> luxurymode: do you want the server or client?
<luxurymode> crickj, MySQL database core client binaries?
<joeyjones> but iirc exim4 was drastically simpler to work with
<patrick> hi
<luxurymode> crickj, i think server. i wat to set up sql db locally so i can mess around with it.
<Guest56944> hi all
<Scott___> ok, i'll give exim4 a go
<crickj> luxurymode: open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<luxurymode> sick
<testuser> hi all
<luxurymode> i love linux
<luxurymode> crickj, thank you!
<Guest56944> yup :)
 * joeyjones bext $100 that luxurymode will be hating linux within a week.
<testuser> i have a problem in ubuntu10.04
<joeyjones> *bets
<Guest56944> what for a problem???
<luxurymode> uh joeyjones, why?
<KM0201> luxurymode: cuz everyone loves it at first.. then the first bit of trouble they run into, they are reinstalling XP
<joeyjones> luxurymode: perople tend to go througn stages when just starting using linux
<joeyjones> KM0201: exactly
<testuser> my ubuntu window looks like win98 after system crash
<testuser> http://myweb.fcu.edu.tw/~chschang/Screenshot.png
<luxurymode> i went through 8 hours of hell setting it initially bc of config issues, raided drive, etc
<luxurymode> so i was pretty committed
<testuser> it's sceenshot~
<memocharette> héhé
<memocharette> anyone here using a t61 with Ubuntu?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<KM0201> joeyjones: thats why i always recommend a dual boot.. that way they have a fall back when they have a problem they can't solve and they can stay productive.
<IdleOne> testuser: System > Preferences > Appearance and select the theme you want
<luxurymode> i have dual boot
<Chiku|dc> salut
<Chiku|dc> oups
<memocharette> bonjour! :)
<KM0201> joeyjones: i dual booted for 5mo before i finally went to Ubuntu 6.06 as my only OS.
<Chiku|dc> h
<KM0201> luxurymode: oh ok.. well, you might be all right... but we'll seee, i still completely agree w/ what joeyjones said
<joeyjones> KM0201: personally i use multi-platform apps as much as possible so i can swap over in a catastrophic failure
<joeyjones> and kept dual-boot
<testuser> IdleOne: no..,it take no affect
<KM0201> ya
<joeyjones> although my vista install is extremely idle :p
<Guest56944> Linux is awesome :=)
<testuser> and it both in kde and gnome
<Guest56287> how can I add a user to an exiting group???
<IdleOne> testuser: try logging out and back in after changing the theme
<simon34> what is the use of public FTP service? is it free? how can i use it?
<luxurymode> KM0201, i hear. sort of a pointless discussion though, eh? ;)
<KM0201> luxurymode: i dunno.. we'll see in about 2-3 weeks i guess
<joeyjones> and i use win7 on my desktop now because i play games sometimes and don't want to have to reboot
<waffel> Guest56944: well ofcourse! ;)
<simon34> what is the use of public FTP service? is it free? how can i use it? which one is better SSH, Windows share, Public FTP server?
<janhaj> hello, Is any difference between installing Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop and after that doing update, and Ubuntu 10.10 net install (except in netins I must have internet connection)?
<joeyjones> but my lappy lixes on ubuntu and all my servers run nix
<testuser> IdleOne: i have try it~but still no affect..
<ActionParsnip> simon34: you can share files publicly with a public ftp service, however ftp is not very secure
<Guest56287> does any one know how can I add a new user to an existing group_
<jocrawfo> hey guys what is a good rss reader for gnome?  I tried liferea and thunderbird but liferea seems slow and clunky while Thunderbird is nice but if I put feed under sub folders I cannot get all items under sub-folders to show up, for instance web development -> php.  If I click on web development i would want to see all items under any sub-folders
<ActionParsnip> simon34: sounds like you just clicked on connect to server in nautilus
<simon34> what is the use of public FTP service? is it free? how can i use it? which one is better SSH, Windows share, Public FTP server?
<goltoof_> jocrawfo:  if you're into browser based stuff i go with google reader
<ActionParsnip> simon34: i just answered you
<goltoof_> jocrawfo: not savvy on rss apps tho
<jocrawfo> yea even google reader would not do what i wanted when it comes to sub-folders etc.
<goltoof_> jocrawfo:  yea it's a little limited
<ActionParsnip> simon34: instead of pasting the same question, if you need clarification ASK for it rather than being a troll and pasting the same nonesense
<ActionParsnip> simon34: you can share files publicly with a public ftp service, however ftp is not very secure
<Guest83160> olá boa tarde algum brasileiro por ae?
<simon34> is it free?
<Guest83160> simon
<ActionParsnip> jocrawfo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-rss-readers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> simon34: is what free?
<goltoof_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest83160> you know how a to make a local share for windows?
<simon34> need to sign my account?
<Guest83160> no...its free
<ActionParsnip> simon34: what account?
<Guest83160> never
<simon34> i am novice about it. what will be the server address?
<Guest83160> i dont know
<Guest83160> me too a novice here
<Scott___> joeyjones, installing exim4 seemed to be a quick fix
<SystemParadox> What happened to ftpfs/lufs in Ubuntu 10.10? I can't find it anywhere
<joeyjones> Scott___: cool
<simon34> hey Action,.......
<ActionParsnip> simon34: if you dont know then you don't have a server, you use that to connect to a KNOWN server. So if you have a windows share or have configured an FTP server, then you can connect to it that way
<Guest83160> i instaled the version 10.10
<ActionParsnip> simon34: have some damn patience
<giorgos> i have  GPG error u know any one what  i do
<luxurymode> Someone told me to Close the mysql session by typing quit at the prompt. Exit from superuser and come back to your account. (Type exit). This isn't working. Thoughts?
<SystemParadox> giorgos, try giving us the error and maybe we can help
<testuser> IdleOne: should i check the log file?
<ActionParsnip> giorgos: what is the GPG bad sig you get, it will be 16 characters long
<IdleOne> testuser: I'm not sure what else it could be
<giorgos> ok 1min plz
<simon34> man u seems little bit crazy. ok. thanks
<giorgos> W:GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/weather-indicator/weather-indicator-experimental/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<testuser> IdleOne: OK.. thank you :)
<joeyjones> KM0201: luxurymode has already had his first issue :p
<jussi> !gpgerr | giorgos
<ubottu> giorgos: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ActionParsnip> simon34: no, yo need to give me more than 39 seconds to reply
<KM0201> joeyjones: lol... what was the over/under again?
<Guest83160> i needed one help to make an LAN with windows
<Guest83160> you can help me?
<giorgos> i make but the some
<joeyjones> KM0201: <luxurymode> Someone told me to Close the mysql session by typing quit at the prompt. Exit from superuser and come back to your account. (Type exit). This isn't working. Thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> simon34: my client gives timestamps so I know how long you waited
<jussi> wait, sorry, giorgos, that probably wont help
<KM0201> l0l
<ActionParsnip> Guest83160: do you mean a shared folder for data?
<joeyjones> KM0201: i had $100 on him hating kinux
<KM0201> lol
<Guest83160> yes
<Guest83160> and share my printer
<ActionParsnip> Guest83160: thats no "making a LAN"
<joeyjones> KM0201: i think 1 week was a safe bet :p
<ActionParsnip> Guest83160: try being specific with your questions
<luxurymode> ok, honestly you guys are losers
<Guest83160> i try configurat samba, but no sucess
<joeyjones> luxurymode: protip: ctrl+c to exit apps and ctrl+d to exit user
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: then leave the channel, nobody is forcing you to stay
<luxurymode> this isnt any more of an issue with linux than figuring it out in windows is a "first windows issue"
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip, no im very appreciative of advice and very courteous, but thats just outta line
<luxurymode> i might be overreacting
<HomingHamster> hello
<ActionParsnip> Guest83160: do you want to share ubuntu resources to windows, or access windows shares from Ubuntu?
<luxurymode> if so, i apologize
<vipul> what's wrong with this commandhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/544542/
<joeyjones> luxurymode: for a *nix chan this is very sober
<Guest83160> i need access the fold in the linux
<joeyjones> not even flaming
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: and "luxurymode: ok, honestly you guys are losers"  is not "outta line"??
<vipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544542/ <--- What's wrong with this command
<joeyjones> no personal attacks yet
<ActionParsnip> Guest83160: then run:  sudo apt-get install samba
<HomingHamster> i use ubuntu netbook remix and i was wondering if you lot have any clever ideas about what to do if my windows are bigger than the screen
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip, you're right maybe it was, but when joey pasted my comment, kinda made me feel stupid
<luxurymode> i guess im just being sensitive
<luxurymode> sorry guys
<ActionParsnip> its cool
<xevi> hi
<Guest83160> the samba is already instaled
<Typh> HomingHamster: use alt+click to move them around?
<HomingHamster> and i can't resize them because i can't get to the bottom
<Guest83160> but i cant configurate
<area51pilot> :P
<joeyjones> luxurymode: i was loling at with KM0201 at how fast you ran into something
<Typh> HomingHamster: or alt middle click to resize them
<xevi> hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest83160: then right click folders in nautilus and you can share them, or you can use /etc/samba/smb.conf
<luxurymode> i keep getting access denied when i try connecting
<luxurymode> i granted access and created a pw
<HomingHamster> Typh, thanks, have no middle button, it being a netbook
<luxurymode> but now not working, hmm
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: are you connecting to a windows PC from Ubuntu to access folder shares?
<Typh> HomingHamster: there's still the first thing I said, and my netbook middle clicks when I press both buttons
<HomingHamster> Typh, another thing i never knew
<Typh> It's likely netbook specific :)
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip, no dont think so, just followed this tutorial that said i needed to " grants my account (me@localhost) all the permissions on  database and sets my password"
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip, i guess i can just forget about that part, huh?
<vipul> i need a help
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip, and just do mysql -u root -p
<Guest83160> i installed the samba but, when try to access the ubuntu with the windows ask the password
<HomingHamster> Typh, thanks, that half solves my problem, the only thing is that the window is not refusing to resize, it comes up with a menu with the options to move workspace etc...
<Guest83160> i write but say incorrect
<wieshka> How it is possible to make fake USB device what basicly receives data and stores in file ?
<wieshka> with no real physical device
<HomingHamster> Typh, thanks, that half solves my problem, the only thing is that the window is not refusing to resize, it comes up with a menu with the options to move workspace etc...
<area51pilot> wieshka: why?
<Sam_eYe_am> How can I start Rhythmbox as root each time?
<HomingHamster> ok, g2g sorry thanks!
<Typh> HomingHamster: alt left click lets you drag the window around. alt-right click should give a few options, including "resize", are you seeing something different?
<wieshka> i have software, whats sends data via USB to my POS printer. My printer is Ethernet connected, so i need to capture this data and transfer over TCP to real destitination
<vipul> can any one plz help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/544542/
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip, when i command to SHOW DATABASES, i just see "-> "
<ActionParsnip> Sam_eYe_am: starting rythmnbox as root is not necessary
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: what database technology are you using?
<simon34> Hi smart #ActionParsnip......how can i make a internet access point in symbian v5 mobile eg nokia 5230 where data bearer will be data call  to use ubuntu's net connection in mobile through bletooth?
<ActionParsnip> simon34: no idea, ive not used it. Tr asking the channel like normal
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip, my bad i got. bad syntax. its SHOW DATABASES; im using mysql
<Sam_eYe_am> ActionParsnip, well... I have been fighting all night to have drives automount and finally they do. Now I can't delete songs in Rhythmbox.
<simon34> Its should be normal for u
<wieshka> area51pilot: i have software, whats sends data via USB to my POS printer. My printer is Ethernet connected, so i need to capture this data and transfer over TCP to real destitination
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: have you tried asking in #mysql
<ActionParsnip> Sam_eYe_am: you mount partitions, not drives
<ActionParsnip> Sam_eYe_am: check your mount options in fstab
<frxstrem> how can I unmount a sshfs mount point after the SSH server it was connected to has been shut down?
<Sam_eYe_am> ActionParsnip, okay. jeesh. I am so tired of Linux I'm ready to go back to 7 just for a break!
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip, nope i havent. will do. thank you!
<OrangePeel> Hello
<Sam_eYe_am> ActionParsnip, I must have learned something in 2 yrs I managed to open fstab!
<New0> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1944/screenshotrt.png when i  map my Win 7 drive it's come two times!! how can i fix it?? plz
<New0> *partition
<OrangePeel> Would anyone here recommend Nero Linux over Brasilero
<Sam_eYe_am> ActionParsnip, okay what am I looking at or for?
<ActionParsnip> Sam_eYe_am: you'll need: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    to get write access
<OrangePeel> Would anyone here recommend Nero Linux over Brasero *
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KM0201> OrangePeel: no.. but I'd recommend gnomebaker over both of them.
<Sam_eYe_am> OrangePeel, Baras
<ZykoticK9> OrangePeel, k3b or gnomebaker over Brasero (personal opinion of course)
<New0> /10.0.0.55/f /media/net1 smbfs user,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0     this is the line on /etc/fstab
<Sam_eYe_am> ActionParsnip, okay. Now what?
<OrangePeel> K3 gave me problems more so than Brasero
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Sam_eYe_am
<ubottu> Sam_eYe_am: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<OrangePeel> Maybe becuse slower download speeds
<KM0201> OrangePeel: your the 3-4th person that i've saw say that in 2 days... i like k3b, but i don't use it, cuz i don't like installing all the KDE libs... so maybe there's a problem w/ the current version.
<Scarecrow> Can someone help me? I've just suddenly started getting "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 260.19.06, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 260.19.29." when I try to run anything via wine, open nautilus (pretty much anything graphical). Has the update caused it?
<KM0201> OrangePeel: i'd install gnomebaker.. it's clean, and easy to use.
<Sam_eYe_am> ActionParsnip, I don't understand !fstab :-(
<OrangePeel> Yeah KM0201
<OrangePeel> installing gnomebaker
<trijntje> !fstab | Sam_eYe_am
<ubottu> Sam_eYe_am: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> Sam_eYe_am: read the factiod ubottu ave
<ActionParsnip> *gave
<Scarecrow> Repeating it isn't really helping
<OrangePeel> Thanks KM0201 will tell you how it works
<KM0201> OrangePeel: ok.. good luck.
<vvvccc> I saw in some videos you can write the first letters of a file and it will auto-complete, how do i do that?
<ZykoticK9> Scarecrow, i'd try reinstalling nvidia-current
<vvvccc> in terminal
<ZykoticK9> !tab | vvvccc
<ubottu> vvvccc: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vvvccc> not irc
<vvvccc> oh
<vvvccc> ok
<vvvccc> for some reason it doesnt work i use xubuntu
<vipul> $ sudo gem install pg <--- what's wrong with this command
<vipul> ?
<Scarecrow> ZykoticK9, how would I reinstall nvidia-current?
<vipul> sudo gem ? why not sudo apt-get install gem pg?
<ZykoticK9> Scarecrow, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<shane4ubuntu> ok, how do I upgrade a version via command line?
<Scarecrow> "nvidia-current is already the newest version."
<vipul> Hellow
<vipul> any one here?
<shane4ubuntu> I mean from 9.04 to 9.10?
<vipul> who can help me
<ZykoticK9> Scarecrow, use remove then install
<gaybittwist>  http://pastebin.com/n1tCH0M2 - The GNAA wants to wish you and yours HAPPY KWANZAA!!!   gaybittwist PreZLaptop thegladiator leagris wilhart sebikul b-worth mue aarcane Praxi LouisJB KennethP Kriss-|- vvvccc irvy Guest88071 Sam_eYe_am JJ|School_ Connor1 b2ag Darwin4Ever rgoytacaz ZacroMesartin carabobo Vanadis vipul Freejack` kwenteen Emmanuel_Chanel OY1R Roots nicky0288 sauerbraten bfiller a7i3n hacht enoex SystemParadox Tigger__ r2mx sebner doug_ bso
<Connor1> What
<trijntje> vipul, what is your problem?
<om26er> shane4ubuntu, how about 9.04 to 10.10 ?
<aarcane> oh, that's sweet.  happy kwanza, GNAA peoples, whoever you are.
<shane4ubuntu> om26er: hmmm, I'm pretty sure you have to step upgrade
<vvvccc> how do I start a program and keep using terminal? if i use '&' i'm always getting the program debug/output info
<shane4ubuntu> om26er: not leap. :)
<vipul> trijntje,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/544557/
<vipul> check this
<trijntje> vvvccc, gedit >/dev/null&, this will discard all output
<om26er> shane4ubuntu, i have never done a ubuntu upgrade but i think you can leap ;)
<trijntje> vipul, what are you trying to do?
<shane4ubuntu> om26er: pretty sure it is highly un-advisable, I have done lots of upgrades, and failed upgrades on the step level.
<vipul> just making a database support
<shane4ubuntu> got it sudo do-release-upgrade
<nirazio> When I run update from the terminal, I get the following list where many repositories are shown with "Ign". Does it mean the update manager will always ignore updates from those repositories?
<chicognu> how can i force a umount ??
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: try changing your source server in software centre
<vipul> trijntje,  just trying to install Postgres as it is the recommended database
<trijntje> vipul, gem is not used in ubuntu to install software
<trijntje> vipul, why not go to applications -> ubuntu software centre?
<vipul> trijntje,  can i pm you ?
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: sudo umount device -f
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: But what does that mean???
<trijntje> vipul, ok
<vipul> thanks
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, dont work
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: you upgrade from a server out in the great wide internet. There is more than one server to upgrade from so if you try a different one it may work, the one you are using currently may be down for maintenance
<ZykoticK9> chicognu, i believe it's "sudo umount -f device" but i could be wrong
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: according to: man umount   -f is the force option
<chicognu> ZykoticK9, also dont work
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, maby, but it is not umounting
<chicognu> maby something crash
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: I am asking about Ign..See the result here http://paste.ubuntu.com/544545/
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: not sure there champ, sorry. You are hitting the official server so all is ok
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: can you give a pastebin of the output you get, rather than "its not working"
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, device or resource is busy
<ZykoticK9> chicognu, are you trying to umount from terminal?  are you in the mounted directory?
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: is that the ONLY text you get output?
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/BVnxuU5V
<chicognu> ZykoticK9, no
<chicognu> ZykoticK9, I mean. yes, terminal emulator. no im not in the directory
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: try:   lsof | grep mnt
<ZykoticK9> chicognu, you are logged in as root.  sorry i'm not gonna assist - someone else will i'm sure.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: could be: sudo -i  ;)
<chicognu> ZykoticK9, lol
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, sudo -s to be exact
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: -s can be funny, but its fine
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/FyASbXyz here the output of lsof  | grep mnt
<agentgasmask> Hi. Does anyone know if you can tell a program what "desktop" (aka. workspace) to open on?
<ZykoticK9> chicognu, FYI before you did sudo -s what directory where you in?  could be the issue.
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: ok try:  sudo lsof | grep mnt
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: ZykoticK9 is right though
<Scarecrow> ZykoticK9, still getting that nvidia api error after removing and installing it again. Now what?
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, the same output
<ZykoticK9> Scarecrow, and you have rebooted in between?
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: if you run:  exit    what is the output of:  pwd
<Scarecrow> ZykoticK9, I'll try that.
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, detail im in live cd  and I mount sda7 with the intent to  chroot
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: then logoff and it'll unmount as needed
<chicognu> logof from where
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, mkdir /mnt/boot && mount /dev/sda7 /mnt && mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys && mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && mount --bind /usr /mnt/usr && chroot /mnt
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, after that I exit and try to umount -a
<chicognu> but /mnt don`t umount
<SageX> hey
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: if you mount to /mnt after making /mnt/boot then the /mnt/boot will not be seen
<SageX> I wAs messing with compiz And I Accidently binded the lower cAse A need help
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, you are sure that ?
<testuser> hi all
<jrib> SageX: undbind it?  You probably press backspace to undbind it
<testuser> i have deal the issue i just post
<SageX> will see jrib
<vipul> i need a help
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, is so, how shout I mount sda5 in /mnt/boot and sda7 in /mnt ? you maby dicovery what im doing wrong
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: yes, when you mount, the mountpoint will show the content of the mounted device, only
<chicognu> if so*
<testuser> the root cause of the issue is ubuntu updating
<testuser> but system memory too few~
<agentgasmask> Any one know the irc channel for mdadm (software RAID)
<testuser> so it crashed.
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, sorry my miss typo some words, Im a little bit tired
<vipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544557/ whats wrong with this command
<testuser> after reboot, it became win98 like screen
<h-dee> Hey guys...I need to know if there's any VHDL synthesis or burning tool available for Linux? Preferably FREE!
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<testuser> fix it just need to re-update ubuntu
<testuser> share to everyone :D
<ActionParsnip> !burning | h-dee
<ubottu> h-dee: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<h-dee> ubottu: No I don't need CD burning app. I need VHDL synthesis tool. Its a programming language.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SageX> hold down <Super>m
<ActionParsnip> h-dee: "burning tool" said CD burner to me
<chicognu> ActionParsnip, lol. google is my friend too, I previously see that page, and it don`t work, because I have a separated partition to /boot folder
<h-dee> ActionParnship: I didn't got you. You mean there ain't any burning tool?
<h-dee> I need VHDL tool
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: i use many search engines
<nudewoolley>  http://pastebin.com/n1tCH0M2 - The GNAA wants to wish you and yours HAPPY KWANZAA!!!   nudewoolley Darwin4Ever Toph Turtlez Beelsebob FullFlannelJacke zkriesse duffydack rigved Se7en lamik h-dee AaronMT Lethe0_o oski testuser SageX sechrist aeon-ltd shazzr m_schulze wmorri tschundeee coz_ Milosz skraito alessiofachechi Samual-Laptop Error404NotFound tkog hebz0rl MacGyverNL kaziem overlord_tm [ND] m4v bullgard4 dury zesoze agentga
<ActionParsnip> h-dee: http://www.armadeus.com/wiki/index.php?title=How_to_make_a_VHDL_design_in_Ubuntu/Debian
<Turtlez> I have a question that you've probably heard before
<Beelsebob> I've just put ubuntu onto a rather ancient laptop – an earlier version (9.04?) detected and used the WiFi on it fine, but this 10.10 doesn't seem to pick any networks up.  What's my best bet to go about diagnosing it?
<ActionParsnip> ask away Turtlez
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: jaunty isnt supported anymore
<h-dee> Any idea guys regarding VHDL synthesis tool?
<Turtlez> I'm wanting to switch from Win7 to a Unix based OS and I'm a bit iffy on Wine support for my stuff.
<Beelsebob> ActionParsnip: I'm not asking for help with jaunty...
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: run; sudo lshw -C network     and websearch for the product line
<ActionParsnip> Turtlez: what apps do you need?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Turtlez
<ubottu> Turtlez: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Turtlez> Well, I have Finale 2010, that's the biggest issue... I'll probably just go Dual-Boot.
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: if its USB based, also run: lsusb   one line will identify the device and you can websearch that to find guides too
<Beelsebob> ActionParsnip: tis apparently an Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG
<jon-san> sorry if this is a noob question, but is there a difference between a terminal & a bash shell in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Turtlez: the 2009 version works perfectly
<Turtlez> I bet, but I don't own 2009.
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: then see about guides for it under Lucid
<ZykoticK9> jon-san, terminal is the program, while bash is a shell.  they are different - but it's difficult to explain what that difference is...
<cga> hi all. is there an x86_64 Ubuntu Netbook edition?
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Notation
<jon-san> i always thought that termianl & shell were synonymous
<ZykoticK9> jon-san, no not really
<ActionParsnip> !info Denemo | Beelsebob
<jon-san> but yesterday my boss said something akin to "open your bash" & that just confused the hell out of me
<ubottu> Beelsebob: Package Denemo does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> !info denemo | Beelsebob
<ubottu> Beelsebob: denemo (source: denemo): A gtk+ frontend to GNU Lilypond. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1461 kB, installed size 4884 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info lilypond
<ubottu> lilypond (source: lilypond): A program for typesetting sheet music. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.3-7 (maverick), package size 1492 kB, installed size 4128 kB
<jon-san> can anyone refer me to any good info online? ive been using google, but i'm still confused
<Beelsebob> ActionParsnip: what's that meant to be?
<ZykoticK9> jon-san, typically on a linux system the terminal will be using bash
<jon-san> any input would be much appreciated
<vecchiascore__ia> hi all| Please, help me about an annoiyng problem with ubuntu
<cga> jon-san, shell is a component of the operating system around the core , terminal is an emulator/connector of/to the shell
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: http://linux.softpedia.com/screenshots/Denemo_1.png    its an open source equivelent
<vecchiascore__ia> my pc stucks when I try installing 10.04.1 lts
<Beelsebob> ActionParsnip: uhhhh?
<Turtlez> Finale 2010 is rated garbage... :/
<SageX> hey ubuntu I still hAvn't fixed my lower cAse "A" problem how do I fix it through the commAnd line
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: sorry, mixed wires
<rigved> vecchiascore__ia: do you get a blank screen?
<ZykoticK9> Turtlez, either dual-boot or think about a VM
<jon-san> Zykotick9, as I understand it, terminal is just a program that lets you move through the file system, edit & execut files, etc.
<ActionParsnip> Turtlez: http://linux.softpedia.com/screenshots/Denemo_1.png   try denemo
<vecchiascore__ia> rigved: no. only mouse moving
<jon-san> where does the bash come into play?
<ZykoticK9> jon-san, cga's answer isn't bad.  terminal is where you use bash.
<detrix42> I am trying to find a way to convert docx to odt  I have tried to get odf-converter, but the links to the page to get it are no longer valid.
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: websearch for guides for intel 2200BG
<detrix42> is there another way to do this?
<Beelsebob> ahahahahahahaha… STUPID LAPTOP
<Stava> How can I share the internet connection I have through a GSM device with my home network (router/switch)?
<Beelsebob> it has a wifi kill switch on the front of it… just where you might bash it
 * cga off for food.
<Beelsebob> dmesg revealed it had been bashed
<Beelsebob> >.<
<rigved> vecchiascore__ia: in any case it's probably a graphics problem. not compatible with ubuntu
<Turtlez> Zykotick9: I'm probably just going to dual-boot. ActionParsnip: I enjoy the support of Finale 2010 (Just got a christmas "gift" of a bunch of scores)
<ActionParsnip> Beelsebob: nice, all is good then :)
<ZykoticK9> detrix42, i ran into problems with docx earlier this month - had to get the origional creator to re-save as a doc, before open/libre-office would do it.
<cysioland> How to play .cda files in Ubuntu?
<detrix42> ZykoticK9: ok.
<jon-san> hmm, well at least I know that the "bash" and "terminal" are in fact two separate components
<jon-san> thanks guys
<jon-san> i'll keep researching it
<ActionParsnip> Turtlez: you could use a virtualized system but it wont run as well, you can run it in seamless mode too ;)
<itsmeagain> here I am
<itsmeagain> we're talking about pc freezed during install
<ActionParsnip> cysioland: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-496436.html
<New0> how can i connect my windows share from ubuntu without prompt for an User&Pass?
<rigved> vecchiascore__ia: you could try the alternate cd. you may be able to successfully install, but the problem may persist after the install
<ActionParsnip> itsmeagain: did you test your ram>
<itsmeagain> ActionParsnip: RAM OK (1024MB), cd ok
<Turtlez> ActionParsnip: Main reason I'm thinking about using a bit of Unix is because I recently BSOD'd and used a PuppyLinux Live-CD to save some stuff, and I really like the idea of a minimal OS.
<ActionParsnip> itsmeagain: did you test it using the CD?
<Braber01> Hi my aunt just reloaded Windows on to my laptop, but it's giving us the 'grub_rescue>' prompt how can that be fixed?
<FredFlinstone> hi i need a samba skilled person to assist me in fixing shares, anyone around ? the shares are set to force a user and that is not happening anyone gets on with a password
<itsmeagain> ActionParsnip: sure and also md5 before burning it
<ActionParsnip> Turtlez: you can install ubuntu minimal, then install LXDE and get a minimalist OS
<New0> ActionParsnip i got disconnected!!! so do u know how?
<FredFlinstone> oops WITHOUT
<rigved> Braber01: use live cd
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: make sure your not using the guest account
<FredFlinstone> how can i disable the guest?
<rigved> !fixmbr | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> New0: if you are connecting to a WIndows share and you have Windows Live Messenger it causes issues
<FredFlinstone> in users there is only me
<Braber01> rigved: I'm wanting to install windows on my laptop thogh .
<itsmeagain> the pc is really old
<ZykoticK9> Braber01, reinstalling windows will overright grub
<New0> ActionParsnip well i have it installed! so how can i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> New0: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<itsmeagain> but winxp and mandriva work fine hours and hours turned on
<rigved> Braber01: just follow the instruction given in the restore grub2 link, it'll give you a dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<FredFlinstone> i porbably have it messed up by using wrong documentation, too bad good docs are not written yet huh
<New0> ActionParsnip tnx
<ActionParsnip> New0: using a username / password is a good idea, you can have your Ubuntu OS store the password so you only need to store it once
<cysioland> How to play .cda files? I have only files, not whole CD.
<Turtlez> ActionParsnip: Interesting... I'll have to check it out. Thanks for your help.
<FredFlinstone> perhaps if i remove samba and ntfs stuff and start over?
<itsmeagain> and the pc freezes completely, only mouse cursor is moving
<Braber01> Zykotic: my aunt chose the restore option to wipe out everything however she's still geting the grub_rescue prompt is there some speical instructions i can give her?
<nirazio> Sometime ago I just tested to see if I could login to desktop from root, and I succeeded. I clicked on Others on the userlist and entered root and its password and logged in. Now I'd like to know how we can disable root login altogether. I didn't see any option as such in the Login Screen.
<ZykoticK9> cysioland, have you tried mplayer?  i have no expericnce with cda files.
<New0> ActionParsnip well i try to Enter U&P but didn't work
<Braber01> rigved: I removed my Linux partions so I can't load up ubuntu at all.
<ActionParsnip> New0: read the link dude, some guy had the same issue
<ZykoticK9> Braber01, if you want to restore the windows boot loader, you should be asking in ##windows
<New0> ActionParsnip ok tnx :D
<rigved> Braber01: do you want ubuntu on that machine?
<itsmeagain> no one can help with my problem then?
<cysioland> ZykoticK9, don't works
<ZykoticK9> cysioland, sorry i have no ideas then.  best of luck.
<itsmeagain> If I choose automatic partitioning it stucks @ 46% of install
<rigved> Braber01: ok. didn't see the earlier reply. so you need to ask in ##windows to restore only to windows
<itsmeagain> but sometimes it satucks after choosing keyboard language
<anygivenname> how do I stop samba service ?
<rigved> itsmeagain: which version are you installing? 11.04?
<Goliath> i am installing a game with wine, should i use playonlinux or winegame?
<itsmeagain> 10.04.1 LTS
<dicktator-davey>  http://pastebin.com/n1tCH0M2 - The GNAA wants to wish you and yours HAPPY KWANZAA!!!   dicktator-davey Goliath spencer_ maidegen_1 anygivenname bp0 Daytona60146 lexicon67 tjingboem cysioland patholio Varox KabukiOrigin sbalmos Braber01 leagris vitor-br itsmeagain FredFlinstone New0 Stava jsurfer cga jianfei guampa Kartagis Juo dijonyummy Sergeant_Pony Darwin4Ever Toph Myxalidian FullFlannelJacke zkriesse rigved Se7en lamik AaronMT oski testuser 
<ZykoticK9> Goliath, why not just use "wine"?
<spencer_> Hey guys, another Wi-Fi problem but this having to do with a bunch of ad-hoc(?) networks showing up at once
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: +1 ZykoticK9
<rigved> itsmeagain: and what the specs of your machine? RAM? processor speed?
<guampa> tf?
<FredFlinstone> i have put ubuntu on many systems and laptops, but this sharing stuff is fracked up totally , no one writes books, webpages are wrong, this chan has no samba folks , yesterday i was screwing around 6 hours, samba people where are you (even #samba  is useless so far)
<nirazio> Sometime ago I just tested to see if I could login to desktop from root, and I succeeded. I clicked on Others on the userlist and entered root and its password and logged in. Now I'd like to know how we can disable root login altogether. I didn't see any option as such in the Login Screen.
<itsmeagain> rigved: 512mb x2 of ram, intel pentium3-s 1,4ghz, hdd 20gb ata 100, 8,6gb ata 33
<Anon269> hello everyone!
<anygivenname> how do I stop samba service ?
<Anon269> idk
<gobbe> anygivenname: service smb stop?
<aeon-ltd> anygivenname: sudo service samba stop (guessing here based on memory)
<FredFlinstone> TODAY i shall ask until i get somewhere - will somebody give me a bit of their time please?
<rigved> FredFlinstone: use rsync and zsync to backup files between your ubuntu machines
<anygivenname> it says unrecognized service
<Anon269> i will
<aeon-ltd> anygivenname: check in a process manager if its running
<ZykoticK9> FredFlinstone, file shareing with SSH or NFS work great for me between *nix boxes.   Oh, you're complaining about Windows interoperability... not really a linux/ubuntu issue in my opinion.
<Anon269> i will give u a bit of my time
<Anon269> @ FredFlinstone: i will give u a bit of my time...wasssup?
<FredFlinstone> well it worked it 10.04 funny about that , same stuff is broke now i guess?
<johnwm> i have wine loaded how do i select programs
<Anon269> what r u guys talking bout???
<itsmeagain> rigved: 512mb x2 of ram, intel pentium3-s 1,4ghz, hdd 20gb ata 100, 8,6gb ata 33
<FredFlinstone> i THINK i am doing it the same in fstab as 10.04, but it don';t work
<cga> is this the only way to get UNE 64bit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/amd64 ?
<FredFlinstone> Anon269, thx, i 'l make some pastebins
<cysioland> How to convert .cda files to .ogg?
<aeon-ltd> cga: yes, but why? most netbooks are 32bit
<ZykoticK9> cga, does your netbook have more then 4GB or RAM?
<anygivenname> it is smbd....not smb & not samba
<chicognu> folks
<chicognu> tks a lot
<cga> aeon-ltd, most , not mine
<netbeast> hello all
<chicognu> tks a lot I restore my grub
<cga> ZykoticK9, nope. 2GB
<ActionParsnip> cysioland: mencoder may be able to help
<ZykoticK9> cga, then 64bit is a waste
<netbeast> i need some help installing a creative pc cam 300 it seems not to work on ubuntu 10.0
<aeon-ltd> cga: again though, unity is the same anyway so its not like it matters, its just takes a little longer
<netbeast> 10.10
<FredFlinstone> ZykoticK9, understood, but still , my win boxes are the same as they were when 10.04 liked them all, i think of that as an ubuntu issue ONLY
<cga> ZykoticK9, why?
<ZykoticK9> cga, 64bit will be slower with only 2gb of memory vs 32 bit
<cga> ZykoticK9, hu. i think i'll install 32 and see.
<ZykoticK9> cga, and i doubt you are doing complex math or encoding with your netbook
<rigved> itsmeagain: use alternate cd
<dfrank> hi all. I using kubuntu. How can i close X and get text console? I trying to Ctrl+Alt+F2,  or ..+F3, etc, but i got just black window, no command prompt. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace won't work too.
<cga> ZykoticK9, true. it's xmas present for my mum. her first computer ever....
<rigved> !alternate | itsmeagain
<ubottu> itsmeagain: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ZykoticK9> dfrank, do you have proprietary nvidia/ati and did you try to alter the resolution of plymouth.
<nirazio> Sometime ago I just tested to see if I could login to desktop from root, and I succeeded. I clicked on Others on the userlist and entered root and its password and logged in. Now I'd like to know how we can disable root login altogether. I didn't see any option as such in the Login Screen.
<chicognu> What is kernel module to suport more than 4 gb in 32 bits so compiled system ??
<netbeast> does anyone know how to install a creative pc cam 300 on ubuntu 10.10
<FredFlinstone> with public = no i get access denied, no chance to login, with yes eveyone gets in without a login
<ZykoticK9> dfrank, the command "sudo service kdm stop" should stop X, but i'm guessing you'll just get a black screen
<FredFlinstone> my fstab http://pastebin.com/rRQHYysp
<ZykoticK9> chicognu, PAE is what you are looking for - don't think it is a module though
<FredFlinstone> i mean smb conf
<chicognu> tks ZykoticK9
<aeon-ltd> netbeast: the pae kernel
<dfrank> ZykoticK9: yes i am. How can i get command prompt?
<FredFlinstone> fstab for the other direction dont wok either, used ubuntu site as a guide
<ZykoticK9> dfrank, did you play with plymouth resolution?
<dfrank> ZykoticK9: no
<cysioland> ActionParsnip, these are audio files, and videostream is mandatory
<FredFlinstone> so both ways i have problems
<anygivenname> in terminal...how do I see all history ?
<ZykoticK9> dfrank, sorry i don't know then... best of luck.
<ZykoticK9> anygivenname, "history"
<dfrank> ZykoticK9: i heard "plymouth" first time, btw..
<ActionParsnip> angryuser: history   is the command
<sandking_> hi
<anygivenname> history does not show all.....it starts in the middle
<ZykoticK9> anygivenname, "history | more"?
<anygivenname> I need to see earlier lines
<sandking_> i really need some help with my keyboard. i got apple aluminium one (wired) and by default i got special keys instead of fn keys
<FredFlinstone> i dont understand the fstab bit, but i think i get the smb.conf, still i cant get it
<sandking_> how to switch it?
<sandking_> i just wanted to play frets on fire and i can't
<ActionParsnip> sandking_: you can use 1,2,3,4 and 5 instead :)
<anygivenname> ZykoticK9: thank you
<ActionParsnip> fretsonfire is badass
<ZykoticK9> anygivenname, glad to help
<sandking_> ActionParsnip, oh come on - it's too far :]
<nerdy_kid> hello, I need to strip all colons out of a the names of a folder full of files, how would I do this?  thanks
<rigved> using manual partition method, how do i setup encryption of the home folder?
<ActionParsnip> sandking_: I play bass, I like the reach peersonally
<slgma> are there any better alternatives to lm-sensors
<netbeast> this is not helping
<rigved> nerdy_kid: use rename
<sandking_> ActionParsnip, well I used to play guitar more back in the days and it's far from guitar feeling, so i prefer it to be closer to the edhe
<XLV> got a laptop with intel p965 mobile chipset... in ubuntu 10.10 i need to set acpi=off noapic and nolapic boot option for the kernel to load.. ofcourse then i got no battery status. anyone got any info on how to get the pos load with acpi enabled?
<sandking_> edge
<ActionParsnip> sandking_: fretsonfire is heavily controlled by hardware, some key combinations just wont work with some keyboards so you may need to use 2 key chords
<nerdy_kid> rigved: that looks like what I need, only I don't know perl...
<netbeast> can someone help me install spca5xx i get errors when i try to install it
<rigved> nerdy_kid: d man rename. there are examples given in the end
<konbon> hello mates
<rigved> nerdy_kid: man rename
<ntr0py> Can someone tell me where i can find sun-java jaxb XJCTask for ant build? I googled my ass off finding nothing...
<ZykoticK9> !partner | ntr0py
<ubottu> ntr0py: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ActionParsnip> !java | ntr0py
<ubottu> ntr0py: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ActionParsnip> netbeast: gspca replaces spca5xx
<robisinho> how do I enable inline SVG in 10.10's firefox (the one called only "web browser")
<ntr0py> ZykoticK9, ActionParsnip: Thx but that i have done already, but there is no such implementation in tools.jar or rt.jar from suns jre/jdk...
<nerdy_kid> rigved: its not working :(  I tried rename 's/\:$//' *.mp3  and a bunch of varations on the perl expression and only succeed in stripping all the file extensions.
<ActionParsnip> robisinho: http://labs.silverorange.com/archive/2006/january/howtoinclude
<Fryedfish> hi there
<netbeast> doesnt work with camera
<robisinho> ActionParsnip: my SVG sample file works on mozilla on my windows 7 machine, but not on ubuntu -- on ubuntu it wants to open it as a download, even if I specificalkly open it in a new tab
<Fryedfish> I have a little problem when installing wubi.exe
<dfrank> seem like there's no getty runnung on tty1,2,etc. How can i make it run?
<robisinho> ActionParsnip: https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B9TOmYPGKkKNMDBlNzk1NzgtZWNiOS00ODlhLWE1OTgtZjM1ZmMzNmU5OTJk&hl=en this is it
<robisinho> or, one of them
<rigved> nerdy_kid: well the first expression is the one that you want. the second one (*.mp3) is the actual file which you are replacing.
<dfrank> actually, there's strange: why getty isn't running?? Strange ubuntu.
<rigved> nerdy_kid: i'm that good with RE. maybe someone else may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> robisinho: i dont use firefox so I'm no use here dude
<robisinho> ActionParsnip: ooh jesus, I was clicking the download link insteadof the open link -- I'km a dolt. thnk you!
<Typh> my font rendering regularly gets all distorted and wacky. Changing the hinting fixes it, but is there any shortcut that might force everything to refresh?
<nerdy_kid> rigved: ok thanks for your help :)
<rigved> nerdy_kid: sor i meant that i'm not good with regular expressions
<rigved> nerdy_kid: *sorry
<sparkey> Hey, i got a scp transfer of a 1TB file that lost connection at 98% lol and got interrupted. Trying to resume it with "rsync --partial --progress --rsh=ssh filename.tar.gz username@remote.host.com:/home/username/filename.tar.gz" but nothing happens. What am i doing wrong? :)
<Fryedfish> after the dual boot on ubuntu, there is no action after the ubuntu logo has dissapeared... howcomm?
<Guest151> hello?
<netbeast> does anyone know why camfrog wont display video in wine
<Guest151> When i try to do the Live Boot from the cd it just sits at the window that says Ubuntu with the dots under it. Is this a common prob?
<needhelp1> what should i format a hdd to so it will be compatable with mac osx
<rigved> sparkey: just run the rsync program as normal and check what happens. it should resume automatically
<pgpkeys> HFS+ same as google tells you
<nirazio> what this command will do "sudo usermod -p '!' root"
<Egonis> I'm trying to install UNR 10.10 on a Lenovo S10-3 Netbook, and it hands on 'Initialized DRM' in a kernel console
<Egonis> 'hands' = 'hangs'
<rigved> Guest151: it means that your hardware is not fully supported by the installer. try installing from the alternate cd
<rigved> !alternate | Guest151
<ubottu> Guest151: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<esteban22x> hi .. I have a question
<esteban22x> who can help me ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest151:www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<needhelp1> pgpkeys, is ext4 compatable with osx
<ActionParsnip> esteban22x: ask away
<sonorus> hi, how to change color of syntax highlighting in Geany ??
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: i'd ask in #apple
<sonorus> it's possible ?
<Guest151> ahh gotcha, wanted to get into live mode to do the partitioning first. thx guys!
<Guest151> n girls :)
<esteban22x> I'm thinking to install the new ubuntu 10.10 but I need a broadcom driver for my wireless
<nerdy_kid> esteban22x: what wireless card is it?
<esteban22x> Broadcom
<esteban22x> Ubuntu 10.10 can support it?
<nerdy_kid> esteban22x: what model wireless card?
<XLV> esteban22x, first you need to find the exact model.. broadcom means little
<ActionParsnip> esteban22x: use a wired connection is by far the easiest way, there is a method using the live cd too but if you are using a laptop this is especially easy
<gobbe> esteban22x: you can install broadcom-drivers with additional drivers-installer
<nerdy_kid> esteban22x: e.g. I have a broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<ActionParsnip> XLV: most lappys use broadcom 43xx as they are cheap and abundant
<netbeast> i like ubuntu 10.10 making it easy for the switch
<esteban22x> but Ubuntu 10.10 support it
<esteban22x> ?
<gobbe> yes
<gobbe> but you need to download drivers
<ActionParsnip> esteban22x: if its a broadcom 43xx the driver will be offered once you get a network connection
<Typh> my font rendering regularly gets all distorted and wacky. Changing the hinting fixes it, but is there any shortcut that might force everything to refresh?
<Typh> I know my video drivers are probably crap, but unfortunately this card is no longer supported
<esteban22x> ok .. tanks a lt
<BlackBox> Hello
<esteban22x> lot
<BlackBox> I have a question if any one may help.
<ActionParsnip> BlackBox: ask away
<esteban22x> are there a chat IRC about Ubuntu in spanish
<esteban22x> I can't speak english so good
<esteban22x> :S
<Myrtti> !es | esteban22x
<ubottu> esteban22x: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BlackBox> Does any one have a link to a tutorial to upgrade Ubuntu 10.10  to Ubuntu Studio 10.10 i know you can use command line but not sure on what repositories to add or how to exactly add them
<soerenbnoergaard> join #latex
<ActionParsnip> BlackBox: its not an "upgrade", its just adding extra packages
<esteban22x> but I'm gonna stay here for a moment :)
<esteban22x> I like this channel
<ActionParsnip> BlackBox: run: apt-cache search ubuntustudio     install those packages
<BlackBox> Thank you
<humble> what shall i install for sound drivers?
<BlackBox> cheers
<nirazio> Sometime ago I just tested to see if I could login to desktop from root, and I succeeded. I clicked on Others on the userlist and entered root and its password and logged in. Now I'd like to know how we can disable root login altogether. I didn't see any option as such in the Login Screen.
<FredFlinstone> Anon269, you still around now that i am done with the telephone? somehow things changed all on their own - do i have to wait 5 minutes after restarting samba when tweaking?
<FredFlinstone> or anyone?
<B45h_V|> nirazio: just delete root-password
<nirazio> B45h_V: How???
<SocAt> any one know why redirecting an rtsp video stream with socat causes vlc to crash, but not with rtp?
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: sudo usermod -p '!' root    will disable root account like it SHOULD be
<B45h_V|> nirazio: sudo passwd -d root
<Myrtti> nirazio: like ActionParsnip said
<ActionParsnip> source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> simple stuff
<CH|LLZ>   /exit
<FredFlinstone> where does stuff go to mount and share an ntfs win box, i know fstab needs entries (tried a couple variations from webpages without luck) , is there other files to edit? must be
<sandking> ActionParsnip, could you help me and tell where should i import frets on fire songs? :) (i already managed the tfn problem)
<uma_> Hiiiiiii..........
<lithpr> hi, how do i load changes in my .bash_aliases file w/o starting a new terminal?
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: what this command will do?? sudo passwd -d root
<BlackBox> ActionParsnip: Thank you . Got the list then used synaptic package manager. Cheers
<sandking> ah, got it :]
<resixian> trying to: mount -t cifs -o ro,username=foo,password=bar //10.1.1.16/ubuntu_alt ~/upgrade_src
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: no idea, the command I gave disables the account
<bullpup> does anyone know how to install 2.6.37 kernel with PAE in Ubuntu 10.10?
<resixian> but i keep getting.. "mount: cannot mount block device //10.1.1.16/ubuntu read-only"
<lithpr> while i'm waiting, let me mention that i love the way Ubuntu integrated Liferea into the messaging menu
<lithpr> if you haven't seen it, it's great
<resixian> this share mounts 'just fine' on my arch linux laptop
<ActionParsnip> lithpr: run:   source ~/.bash_aliases  maybe
<lithpr> ActionParsnip, thanks, that did it :)]
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: why root account is disabled in ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: security
<lithpr> nirazio, 'sudo su' works
<ZykoticK9> lithpr, DON'T USE THAT
<sandking> how to use chmod to set rw of folder for me?
<IdleOne> use sudo -i if you must
<lithpr> nirazio, don't use that.  nevermind :)
<ActionParsnip> sandking: depends who the owner is
<sandking> ActionParsnip, i can't copy songs to frets on fire and i need to change permissions
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: if that is for security reason..Why cant they delete the root account permanently??
<ZykoticK9> sandking, "chmod 600 file" will set you to rw and nothing for everyone else
<sandking> i tried to run nautilus as su but that didn't work
<netbeast> linux has come a far way since i used redhat
<sandking> ZykoticK9, ok, will try that
<ZykoticK9> !gksu | sandking
<ubottu> sandking: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sandking> good to know
<needhelp1> can ubuntu read and write to HFS+
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: because root owns the other files
<FredFlinstone> where does stuff go to mount and share an ntfs win box, i know fstab needs entries (tried a couple variations from webpages without luck) , is there other files to edit? must be
<ekspiulo> join #clutter
<ActionParsnip> sandking: you don't use sudo with gui apps
<nerdy_kid> how do I convert filenames to FAT compatible ones?  thanks!
<jiffe> I'm trying to figure out why when I try to install emacs23-nox via apt-get, it wants to remove mysql
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: you can mount to ANY folder you want, except in /proc  so there is no set place
<sandking> ActionParsnip, well, i did it several times and it worked :]
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: you could make a new folder in ~/Downloads called stuff and mount to ~/Downloads/stuff
<sandking> ZykoticK9, chmod 600 didn't much helped :]
<secretary_linux> Hi all. it seems since I last used ubuntu a couple years ago, its init.d arrangement has changed, what with upstart and all. can anyone point me to some documentation that outlines ubuntu's init process now and how to control which services load at boot?
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, ok ill go media, but exactly how do i do this with a command in a text file somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> sandking: you will make your ~/.ICEauthority be owned by root and you wont be able to use sudo
<Atriktison> hi all
<ActionParsnip> sandking: if you want to avoid that you can use your OS PROPERLY and use gksudo with GUI apps, your choice
<FredFlinstone> or in a gui, as a noob , i have no clue :)
<Atriktison> I have an bug open office
<Atriktison> when I select tools bibligophy
<sandking> ActionParsnip, i wasn't aware of that before, so thanks for the tip - will do it in future then
<Atriktison> it is creashes
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | sandking
<ubottu> sandking: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> sandking: in kde it's kdesu
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, i'd like them mounted/shared every boot
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: then use fstab
<nerdy_kid> Atriktison: have you reported it?
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, i only need stuff there?
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: its an example, you can mount to any folder
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, i only need stuff in fstab for that?
<elias79> hello
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: What are the files that root owns??
<nerdy_kid> Atriktison: if not, then just hit "report a bug" over on the right here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, i had tried fstab and failed, i guess the webpages were outdated
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: many, mainly outside of $HOME
<jiffe> it looks like cacti was uninstalled, which has a recommended package of mysql-server, if I don't want to remove mysql-server how do I remove that from the autoremove list ?
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: find other guide
<ActionParsnip> s
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, got a link for me on that? :)
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: there are so many, for me to give you just one would be ridiculous
<Atriktison> ok thanks
<sandking> greta
<elias79> ?
<sandking> great - i could copy files now but now frets on fire has access denied :]
<Suboptimal> hey
<etheretic> Hello! Running amule and/or transmission causes horrendous lag n my connection. What may the cause be?
<Suboptimal> what do i gain by using the loop option in (mount -o loop), when mounting an iso?
<itaylor57> wb KM0201
<baggar11> Suboptimal: I think it's required, otherwise you can't mount the file
<KM0201> itaylor57: ty
<nerdy_kid> I need to strip all '!'s and ':'s out of a bunch of filenames, how would I do this?  I have been shown rename, but I dont know how to use perl expressions.
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: what version of transmission
<ZykoticK9> Suboptimal, loop is required for mounting ISOs
<yhager> I am looking for the package libantlr3c-dev, and I found it on debian sid. Can I install it in Ubuntu somehow? http://packages.debian.org/sid/libantlr3c-dev
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, for a win box named PC1 with a share named MEDIA is this correct -  //PC1/MEDIA /media/MEDIA cifs credentials=/home/fred/.creds,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<itaylor57> nerdy_kid: you can do it via shell scripts, bash or perl
<diskin> nerdy_kid, gprename will help probably
<FredFlinstone> assuming i did the rest ok?
<Suboptimal> ZykoticK9: if i do it without it
<FredFlinstone> is uppercase correct here?
<Suboptimal> ZykoticK9: what happens?
<ZykoticK9> Suboptimal, it won't work ;)
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: does the folder /media/MEDIA   exist?
<Jordan_U> Suboptimal: Try it, it will fail.
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: Hello again :-) It's v 2.13
<ZykoticK9> FredFlinstone, i don't think the // is correct
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, i did create one with root in nautilus
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission
<Typh> my font rendering regularly gets all distorted and wacky. Changing the hinting fixes it, but is there any shortcut that might force everything to refresh/redraw?
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.04-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<stiang> my lucid EC2 image has no free devices to mount EBS volumes (/dev/sda1 is root, /dev/sda2 is ephemeral storage). how can I add more devices?
<FredFlinstone> got syntax from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<HavokDelta6> heya, just wondering guys, how does one change the audio bit depth, i've found out how to change the sample rate already (athough recomformation - or an alternate way - is welcome)
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: then its not from the Ubuntu repo, you should contact the developer
<ZykoticK9> FredFlinstone, will if that page says it right - i guess it's correct
<Suboptimal> ZykoticK9: what about -o loop,ro?
<HavokDelta6> heya, just wondering guys, how does one change the audio bit depth, i've found out how to change the sample rate already (athough recomformation - or an alternate way - is welcome)
<FredFlinstone> ok , one last thing, do i need to reboot , or restart samba?
<ZykoticK9> Suboptimal, i'd guess that will prevent the read only error - but it would work either way
<Suboptimal> k
<Suboptimal> ty
<nerdy_kid> diskin: thanks, that looks like it should do the trick :)
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: I believe it ccame with the vanilla 10.10 distro
<Antonis> guys could someone please tell me how to change the colors of the workspace switcher on gnomepanel without changing theme? Is it something I can do through .gtkrc-2.0 perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> etheretic:  transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.04-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB   so it's 2.04 in maverick
<snake__> I.can't.type.spaces.because.of.gloobus.preview.
<wildfire100> hi, my mic isnt working how do i fix this, how do i get to the settings??
<rushana> hey julle varkies
<sparc> So, people say Ubuntu isn't a serious distribution we can use in production
<FredFlinstone> sudo mount -a = mount error(110): Connection timed out Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<snake__> How.do.I.turn.it.off.
<ActionParsnip> sparc: if it suits your needs, why not
<rushana> ubuntu is kak kool
<FredFlinstone> i guess its NOT right - take out the // and put / ?
<sparc> and that it doesn't have the patches or extra utilties that RHEL has
<KM0201> Antonis: i have no idea where that color is set.... i imagine yu
<KM0201> Antonis: i imagine you'll be looking a while to find someone that does
<Suboptimal> by the way, is it the same using the wine command in terminal and right click open with wine?
<sparc> does Ubuntu have corresponding tools to work with the kernel and kickstarting?
<ActionParsnip> sparc: its the same OS essentially so is as flexible as you like
<sparc> it's not the same OS, redhat's modified the kernel and backports security updates and features
<sudipta> <snake__>use elementary nautilus instead
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: should it make a difference? I'd think its's a config thing, since the same issue arises with amule.
<zroysch> how do i get the rhythmbox icon in the dock on the top right like it used to be? running ubuntu 10.10
<sparc> and also offers add-on programs and utils, along with the redhat network
<sudipta> <snake__>or else change the key combination
<_unallocated_> How can I know the IP address of a buddy in Pidgin?
<KM0201> sparc: then use Redhat?
<Antonis> KM0201, do you maybe know where in a theme i can find the values? maybe I could edit the theme instead?
<dagni> this is really big chan ;)
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: yes! you are using an app and we have no idea how it was made or compiled, if you use the Ubuntu one then it is consistent and we can support it
<sparc> KM0201: yeah, i think maybe that's what the data's poitning to
<KM0201> Antonis: thats what i'm saying,  i have no idea, and you'll probably be hard pressed to find soemone that does
<KM0201> sparc: well... buh bye
<snake__> sudipta, no.I.do.have.natilus.elementary.and.don't.have.key.combos.in.compiz.on.
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: 10 secs lag atm, running transmission. 10 seconds after I quit T.: 11 ms.
<sparc> KM0201: see ya
<Antonis> KM0201, oh ok.. thnx anyway
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: you talking about gtk themes?
<ActionParsnip> sparc: i recommend you try it to see
<ActionParsnip> sparc: if you like it, use it. If not then its easy to switch to whatever distro you prefer
<Antonis> aeon-ltd, yes.. actually I am talking about the gnomepanel and the workspace switcher.. I want to change the colors of the workspace switcher without changing the whole theme
<wildfire100> help please??
<snake__> sudipta, perhaps.it's.because.I.updated.to.10.10,.but.the.change.wasn't.immediate.
<KM0201> wildfire100: ask your question, if someone can help, they will
<vipul> j
<sparc> ActionParsnip: ok sounds good.  i already use redhat for my company.  i was looking for reasons to switch
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, what about the uppoercase?
<sudipta> <snake__>then what?it works fine with me...(I guess)
<ActionParsnip> sparc: if what you have works, why change it..
<netbeast> why cant i get this camera to work always something one thing
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: how do you mean?
<FredFlinstone> /PC1/MEDIA /media/MEDIA cifs credentials=/home/fred/.creds,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<sudipta> <snake__>i do use 10.10
<snake__> sudipta, I.don't.know..Can.you.help.me.remove.it.intead?
<FredFlinstone> or //pc1 ?
<snake__> instead*
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: linux is VERY case sensitive so you must be accurate there too
<FredFlinstone> MEDIA or media?
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: ALL, be accurate with ALL cases
<FredFlinstone> how do i check it?
<sudipta> <snake__>what is ur actual problem?can u elaborate
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: well YOU made the mount point so you can check that easily
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: ok, i think gnome-panel handles its own background and images, as for the workplace switcher it may source its images from somewhere within /usr/share
<wildfire100> KM0201, my question is further up in the chat
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: YOU also shared the folder on the server side, so can check that case too
<FredFlinstone> it is uppercase like the WIN share name
<KM0201> wildfire100: have you looked in your sound settings?
<FredFlinstone> so then upper is correct
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: then you know what to do
<FredFlinstone> then why is it broke?
<FredFlinstone> /PC1/MEDIA /media/MEDIA cifs credentials=/home/fred/.creds,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Antonis> aeon-ltd, is there a way to find out what the path to the workspace switcher applet is?
<FredFlinstone> is supposed to be right
<wildfire100> yes, but i cant figure out what to do KM0201 ?
<snake__> sudipta, well,when.I.hit.the.space.key.it.comes.up.with.a.metacity.error.and.it.can't.locate."gloobus-preview".No.such.file.or.directory..
<KM0201> wildfire100: well, when you go to your sound preferences, and you clcik the input tab... what do you see?
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: i don't think so but there will be a folder in /usr/share with the name of the application
<wildfire100> connecter microphone 1 KM0201
<sudipta> <snake__>  is it properly installed....if not i suggest u to reinstall it....
<KM0201> wildfire100: can you change it?
<_march__> hi
<wildfire100> yes to microphone 2
<nirazio> What are the "select-by-word" in gnome-terminal's preferences?
<KM0201> wildfire100: well... i would try that (are you trying an internal mic, or a mic you plug in?)
<wildfire100> or line in KM0201
<wildfire100> internal KM0201
<FredFlinstone> then why is it broke?
<snake__> sudipta, could.you.give.me.a.command.(i.can't.type.it.without.spaces)
<stiang> I have just /dev/sda[1-3]. how can I create more block devices so I can mount more disks?
<KM0201> wildfire100: well, try microphone 2
<FredFlinstone> soemone please  why is it broke?
<wildfire100> ok km
<snake__> sudipta, to.uninstall
<Suboptimal>  if i delete the .wine dir
<Suboptimal> does it get recreated when i install something?
<ZykoticK9> stiang, make more partitions
<ActionParsnip> Suboptimal: yes
<_march__> I have upgraded PAM (and pambase) and since then I can't get it to let in LDAP users
<Suboptimal> k
<_march__> can somebody help me with that?
<Suboptimal> ActionParsnip: so i dont have to reinstall wine
<wildfire100> not working KM0201
<ZykoticK9> Suboptimal, deleting .wine will delete all your install programs FYI
<sudipta> (snake__:use the synaptic package manger to uninstall
<Suboptimal> ZykoticK9: yes
<Suboptimal> i want to make new
<KM0201> wildfire100: is it not working w/ a specific application, or is it not working w/ the OS, there's a difference
<ActionParsnip> Suboptimal: no, thats only the config for the app, wine in installed outside $HOME, only the apps you install with wine are in $HOME/.wine
<snake__> sudipta, it.can't.find.it.
<stiang> ZykoticK9: I am mounting Amazon EC2 EBS volumes, not physical disks, so there’s nothing to partition
<Suboptimal> ActionParsnip: k
<ZykoticK9> stiang, sorry no idea how EC2 works.  best of luck.
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: What are the "select-by-word" in gnome-terminal's preferences?
<wildfire100> i dunno, i have only tested it in skype
<snake__> sudipta, type.in.terminal:which.gloobus-preview.(change.periods.to.spaces)
<drew_> need help with 10.04 dual monitors
<drew_> 10.04 dual monitors?
<stiang> but I don’t think this is an EC2 problem, I just need more devices on the OS level
<snake__> sudipta, then.tell.me.the.path.that.comes.up
<drew_> Can anyone help me with setting up 10.04 dual monitors
<sudipta> snake__:go to system->administration
<resixian> is there some 'non gui' alternative for this here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: not sure
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | drew_
<ubottu> drew_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<soerenbnoergaard> Hi, how do I add Vim as my standard editor for tex files, so that when I doubleclick a file in nautilus, it will open in Vim in a terminal window (I would prefer not using gVim)
<sudipta> snake__:/usr/bin/gloobus-preview
<drew_> Displays the same screen on both monitors now.
<snake__> sudipta, thanks
<drew_> ty
<chaospsychex> i'm trying to run an executable but when i click "run as a executable program" in the permissions tab, the check goes away as sooon as i click it
<aeon-ltd> soerenbnoergaard: right click, open with, use this for similar file types. something along those lines, but if its vim (not gvim) you'll need something like xterm -e vim; or gnome-terminal -e vim
<ZykoticK9> chaospsychex, is the executable on either a CD or a Windows partition?
<chaospsychex> a windows partition
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: What you mean by Hit and Ign in update??
<sudipta> snake__:have u uninstalled it?
<soerenbnoergaard> aeon-ltd: Thank you, I'll try that
<ZykoticK9> chaospsychex, you can't apply unix permission to files on windows partitions
<ubuntu> how do i setup openVPN client the server docs just say to copy certain files but do not give a very detailed explanation
<chaospsychex> oh,let me copy it over and see if i can run it
<pero> hello i want to know does have ubuntu function that will automaticly goes to hibernation after suspend,like in windows 7?
<pero> in windows 7 you can set that after laptop is suspended after 10minutes automaticly goes to hibernation
<FredFlinstone> In this WHOLE channel right now no one knows  proper fstab ? no one can correct the page that i used?
<soerenbnoergaard> aeon-ltd: Hmm.. Vim opens, however the file doesn't open inside it
<KM0201> !attitude | FredFlinstone
<ubottu> FredFlinstone: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<resixian> FredFlinstone: i have no idea what your problem is, but have you checked the output of sudo mount -a ?
<Spow> Hi guys, I'm trying to read the end of the /dev/ttyUSB0 buffer. I tried tail with no success. I'd now like to flush it (and then read), but I can't find how to flush /dev/ttyUSB0. Could someone please help me ?
<aeon-ltd> soerenbnoergaard: you didn't put the semicolon did you? its just 'xterm -e vim'
<chaospsychex> is there anything better than WINE?
<b2ag_> FredFlinstone: "sudo mount -a = mount error(110): Connection timed out " means network connection could not be established
<resixian> FredFlinstone: scrollign up, i would suspect you hsould be using, //PC1/<sharename> ?
<Rogan_> Hey there everyone! I'm setting up JIRA and Confluence on a ubuntu 10.04 server. I was hoping someone might give me a hint or two for auto-starting them... init.d doesn't seem to be used like it used to, what's the 'new' way to do that?
<jianfei> any alternatives to Tor?
<soerenbnoergaard> aeon-ltd: No I didn't. Should it be 'vi' or 'vim' ?
<ZykoticK9> FredFlinstone, FYI you may run into problems with putting Windows mounts into fstab if that server is not available (might prevent bootup of Ubuntu)
<baggar11> chaospsychex: a nice glass of single malt scotch
<aeon-ltd> soerenbnoergaard: your choice
<b2ag_> FredFlinstone: "sudo mount -a = mount error(110): Connection timed out " means host could not be found ... sometihng like this
<chaospsychex> LOL
<pero> anybody know bout hybrid sleep?
<soerenbnoergaard> aeon-ltd: Doesn't work anyway
<b2ag_> FredFlinstone: "sudo mount -a = mount error(110): Connection timed out " could also mean firewalled ports
<baggar11> chaospsychex: have you checked out "playonlinux" ?
<b2ag_> spam
<aeon-ltd> soerenbnoergaard: a open with should be --> xterm -e vim (thefilewillbeplacedhere)
<baggar11> chaospsychex: good interface, easy setup
<soerenbnoergaard> aeon-ltd: Oh yea, it just doesn't work with sakura terminal. Thany you for the help :)
<soerenbnoergaard> aeon-ltd: Works fine with xterm
<secretary_linux> Hi all, I find myself very confused by Ubuntu's transition to upstart. The documentation seems to apply mostly to the old sysvinit setup, and my 10.10 system seems to be using a combination of sysvinit and upstart. Is there any updated documentation available regarding Ubuntu's handling of services on boot?
<aeon-ltd> soerenbnoergaard: oh it may have different params instead of '-e'
<aeon-ltd> soerenbnoergaard: man pages may help
<soerenbnoergaard> aeon-ltd: I'll check it out, thanks :)
<zuuuu> #re-b
<FredFlinstone> b2ag_, net IS there though
<Rogan_> I have been at work under an hour and drunk over a liter of wine... Today is a good day.
<Jordan_U> !boot | secretary_linux
<ubottu> secretary_linux: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<FredFlinstone> resixian, I AM
<resixian> FredFlinstone: 12:39 FredFlin+| /PC1/MEDIA /media/MEDIA cifs credentials=/home/fred/.creds,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<secretary_linux> Jordan_U: thanks. isn't update-rc.d part of sysvinit though? is there a way to get out of this hybrid mess and switch entirely to upstart or sysvinit?
<chaospsychex> baggar11 ima check it out
<resixian> ^^ in this you were not, so #1 stop shouting, its RUDE #2 pastebin the WHOLE fstab at least
<aeon-ltd> soerenbnoergaard: you're welcome
<FredFlinstone> MEDIA is the sharename
<FredFlinstone> its full of various media
<chaospsychex> any DOOOM players in here?
<resixian> FredFlinstone: use two forward slashes
<resixian> FredFlinstone: //PC1/MEDIA
<FredFlinstone> i am using two //
<resixian> not in what you pasted previously...
<FredFlinstone> i took one off andf it said invalid
<Rogan_> pbDoom count? :P
<german31> hola
<Spow> I'm trying to read the end of the /dev/ttyUSB0 buffer. I tried tail with no success. I'd now like to flush it (and then read), but I can't find how to flush /dev/ttyUSB0. Could someone please help me ?
<chaospsychex> Rogan you got a source port running on ubuntu?
<pero> anybody know how to automatically from Suspend into Hibernate?
<FredFlinstone> what about iochar is that right for win?
<FredFlinstone> what is file mode 0777?
<resixian> FredFlinstone: can you do, smbclient -L //PC1 -U <your user>
<ZykoticK9> FredFlinstone, 0777 = full permissions
<FredFlinstone> ok
<chaospsychex> anyone know any good source-ports(doom) that will run good on linux?
<Spow> prboom
<Guest16980> hello everybody mind giving me a hand here i got some problems wyth ubuntu 10.10 effects
<Rogan_> chaospsychex: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doom_source_port#PrBoom
<abood> how i install mac app on ubuntu
<Rogan_> I've had that running on the worst linux you can imagine, it should do the trick for you
<ZykoticK9> abood, you don't
<abood> :)
<Guest16980> it just that my ubuntu for some reasone isnt detectyng any graphic drivers and for that i have no effects
<Rogan_> Sweet original doom, with an amp up on a few graphics
<FredFlinstone> waiting ...
<chaospsychex> Rogan what about a map editor? is there a way to get doom builder to work on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Guest16980, what graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<FredFlinstone> failed
<KM0201> Guest16980: no effects? i'd consider thata blessing... :)... what graphics device do you have?
<resixian> FredFlinstone: smbclient -L failed?
<Rogan_> Ooo, not sure I've never tried. Ther definately should be something out there, there are a ton of linux doom lovers. Good luck on your hunt. I must drink and set up servers allllll dayyy :D
<FredFlinstone> yeah even tho i ahve PC1 seeing my shares FROM ubuntu
<Guest16980> its a VGA compatible
<FredFlinstone> makes no sense
<abood> how i change empathy mice  setting ?
<resixian> FredFlinstone: if smbclient -L fails, then you'll never be able to mount shares.
<KM0201> Guest16980: is it Intel, ATI or Nvidia (or heaven help you, something else)
<resixian> FredFlinstone: as an aside, it would help putting nick's in your responses
<resixian> FredFlinstone: try aptitude install smbfs
<FredFlinstone>  (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<resixian> FredFlinstone: did it ever ask you for a password?
<Rogan_> chaospsychex: You could try this http://www.teaser.fr/~amajorel/yadex/ I just looked it up, needs to be compiled from source, but should be worth it
<abood> how i change empathy mic setting ?
<FredFlinstone> resixian, i know that it is installed, but ok
<ZykoticK9> FredFlinstone, can you mount the shares from command line?  if not don't bother trying to put them in fstab.
<fleshpike> hello, sometimes the option to connect to internet disappears and to reappear i have to turn off the switch from power supply, does anyone knows something about it?
<resixian> FredFlinstone: thats ok, just checking
<resixian> FredFlinstone: there is a difference between cifs, and smbfs and i just had a problem with a 9.x install that did not have smbfs
<FredFlinstone> ZykoticK9, how woudl i do that?
<ZykoticK9> FredFlinstone, "sudo mount ...."
<Guest16980> ot ask if i am root what now?
<resixian> FredFlinstone: you do it just the same as with fstab, but instead use 'sudo mount -o <options> -t cifs //PC1/MEDIA <path to share>'
<Guest16980> hey my ubuntu asks if i am root what now?
<KM0201> Guest16980: is it asking for a password?
<aiucat> how can i install the pkg that lets me run 'acpi -t' in ubuntu 9?
<Guest16980> now its asking if i am the administrator
<fleshpike> may the power supply switch "confuse" motherboard?
<KM0201> Guest16980: helping you is nearly impossible...
<abood> emesene can make  call
<lul> lol
<Guest16980> LOL
<Rogan_> OK. Dumb question, how to I check if Apache Tomcat is even running? I don't think it's auto starting.
<vcarney> unable to open Network Manager on hp laptop with Ubuntu 10.10. How do i connect to wifi without it?
<BlackBox> Sexy Porkypine !
<KM0201> vcarney: you can't open it at all, or it just doesn't show yoru wireless device as working
<wilhart> does anyone have soundblaster x-fi?
<karthick87> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Guest16980> aw dude mi terminal got filled wyth "y"
<ZykoticK9> Rogan_, "ps aux" should show everything that's running (there must be an easier way to find out though)
<vcarney> KM0201: i go to preferences -> network manager and then the window doesn't even open
<fleshpike> wilhart : tell us your problem
<Rogan_> ZykoticK9: Cool, that'll do for now thanks :) Thought there would be a test page/port somewhere but I'll find that out later
<KM0201> vcarney: that is strange, are you on the live cd
<shawnboy> How do I get Android adb running? I followed instructions, but can't seem to get it running.
<Jordan_U> !ot | BlackBox
<wilhart> fleshpike, i would like soundblaster x-fi xtreme audio drivers
<ubottu> BlackBox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nirazio> Does anybody know an alternative MS Terminal Server for Ubuntu (Debian) which can be used for connection of Windows thin clients ? It is a big advantage if there are no limitation for a number of connected thin clients.
<vcarney> KM0201: no, i'm on 10.10 dual booted.
<zeler> hello ! i'm trying to uninstall exim and it forces me to install postix ! can i avoid that ?
<ZykoticK9> Rogan_, try opening 127.0.0.1 in a browser and you should see "it works" or similar
<Dazza71> hi guys been told i can use something called virtualbox so i can use windows programs on unbuntu is this right ?
<fleshpike> wilhart : isn t it working?
<wilhart> fleshpike, i cant' get into sound -> preferences
<FredFlinstone> MOUNT FAILED syntax stuff , well i cant figure that out, if someone can , i have to go to the washroom can you msg me
<wish^> For some reason i cant enable the visual effects in ubuntu, anyone able to help?
<vcarney> KM0201: i just upgraded from 10.04 since my intel integrated graphics didn't work
<shawnboy> Dazza71: one option
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, vbox allows you to install windows inside ubuntu - not just programs
<wilhart> fleshpike, it's working yes but can't enter sound setup
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, wine for just programs
<KM0201> vcarney: i don't see "network manager" in the preferences menu.
<wilhart> fleshpike, it just says Waiting for sound system to respond
<guntbert> Dazza71: with virtualbox you can run windows (or many other OSes) in a virtual machine
<KM0201> are you using network connections?
<Dazza71> i see but cant get the programs to work with wine
<vcarney> KM0201: maybe it was administration ->
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, i think vcarney is using an old version perhaps
<KM0201> vcarney: thats network tools
<Rogan_> :) Well, dispite it not being running, I'm pleased, because it means my other scripts probably were working
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: well, he says he's using 10.10.
<fleshpike> wilhart : does your board have a internal sound chip?
<shawnboy> Can someone help me get Android SDK (and adb) running?
<KM0201> thats why i'm trying to clarify
<wilhart> fleshpike, it's internal yep
<wilhart> fleshpike, how do i check that? btw.
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, then he's mistaken - as i too don't have any Network Manager
<vcarney> KM0201: yes i'm on 10.10
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i as gonna get to that, i was just going to make him embrace the horror
<zeler> anyone can help ?  i'm trying to uninstall exim and it forces me to install postix ! can i avoid that ? like an apt-get -ignore something ?
<lul> at-get ignore user
<Dazza71> so how does vbox help ?
<Guest16980> dudes listen ive bein wyth this problem for a few weeks now ok:i have downloaded nvidia drivers and i have reinatlled compiz and i have checked my life driver and it till doesnt add up anythought/
<fleshpike> wilhart : some motherboards have its own sound system. you can see that at motherboard specification or in the bios
<Entelin> I'm trying to chroot /mnt/sda3 /bin/bash  and I get  "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"   however /bin/bash is there, it works fine.  any ideas?
<Entelin> i'm doing this from the ubuntu live cd
<vcarney> KM0201: there is a preference related to network which doesn't open for me. it should allow me to select/configure my wireless connection, but the window doesn't even open
<wilhart> fleshpike, no i disabled that in bios, i jsut have soundblatser x-fi xtreme audio now
<wilhart> fleshpike, soundcard
<vcarney> i have brought up wlan0 with iwlist and connected to a guest essid
<wilhart> fleshpike, wondering why i can get into system -> preference -> sound
<fleshpike> wilhart : sorry wilhart dont have more ideas
<ActionParsnip> Entelin: did you mount proc too?
<wilhart> fleshpike, what was that manually sound settings?
<wilhart> fleshpike, gstream-properties or something
<guntbert> Guest16980: we could read your question better if you just typed plain english
<vcarney> KM0201:  i have brought up wlan0 with iwlist and connected to a guest essid
<KM0201> vcarney: so your wireless is working
<fleshpike> wilhart : lol, you know more than me
<Entelin> ActionParsnip, proc is mounted automatically on the live cd
<vcarney> KM0201: no, i connected to a guest connection. i'm unable to update repositories
<Guest16980> sory its just that im loosyng my english as i  live out of te us ok
<ActionParsnip> Entelin: yes, but not in the chroot, so you need to mount it
<vcarney> KM0201: dns doesn't resolve.
<KM0201> vcarney: ok, you're either connected to a wireless network, or your not.
<Jemt> Ubuntu supports multiple keyboard layouts. When enabled, I get a fancy keyboard switcher in my top panel. Is it possible to add keyboards though a console? I need to add multiple languages on many computers
<Entelin> ok ill try that
<Guest16980> i am dude
<Spow> Anyone knows how to flush /dev/ttyUSB0 please ?
<fleshpike> wilhart : what s yor ubuntu version?
<Guest16980> 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Entelin: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<lamik> How can i add aplication to menu in unity?
<nirazio> Does anybody know an alternative MS Terminal Server for Ubuntu which can be used for connection of Windows thin clients ? It is a big advantage if there are no limitation for a number of connected thin clients.
<Guest16980> and its in the AGNOME session
<Guest16980> sory i mean GNOME
<tolis> Hello, i have just updated to 10.10 and after a restart i get grub rescue screen... Anyone tha can help me??
<fleshpike> wilhart : you asked for drivers. have you tryed creative site?
<Jordan_U> tolis: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<KM0201> tolis: what did you update to 10.10 from?
<Guest16980> no i havent [explain]
<tolis> KM0201: fron 10.04
<nirazio> Does anybody know an alternative MS Terminal Server for Ubuntu which can be used for connection of Windows thin clients ? It is a big advantage if there are no limitation for a number of connected thin clients.
<Dazza71> what is best option if i need to access windows programs but cant use them with wine as they fail to open or crash ?
<tolis> Jordan_U: yes i have 2 drives
<tolis> Jordan_U: but i have a grub partition
<chaospsychex> what is the difference between terminal and console
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: there is no sigle best option for ANYTHING
<guntbert> Dazza71: install windows in a virtual machine
<webroasters> hi guys. i can't seem to uninstall "bandwidthd" and I've scowered the interwebs for help, nothing works.
<Dazza71> and in vmachine can i then open the programs safely ?
<FredFlinstone> resixian, nautilus nwetwork browse fails too - failed to retrieve share list ..
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: you can use a virtualbox and use the app seamlessly if you want. You will need and be running a full WIndows OS (you'll need valid licence and install media) as well as Ubuntu so is a lot of bloat
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, your "best" option is to find linux alternatives to your windows programs :p
<guntbert> Dazza71: you will be running a standard windows in there
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: sure its safe
<radi> hello
<webroasters> hi
<radi> any solution for this bug ?
<radi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421
<webroasters> i can't seem to uninstall "bandwidthd" and I've scowered the interwebs for help, nothing works.
<radi> tried all suggestions from launchpad
<Jordan_U> tolis: When you say you have a grub partition, do you mean that you have a separate partition for grub's files (which is fine) or that you installed grub's boot sector to a partition (which doesn't make much sense and can cause things to break)?
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: what does you incompatible app do?
<inphernal> Hey, can anyone help me out with a partitioning problem I'm having?
<Dazza71> but i guess then i would have to re-install the software in the virtualbox ?
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: is this some itunes nonesense?
<tolis> Jordan_U: sry i mean boot partition
<Dazza71> they crash a lot
<KM0201> lol, itunes nonsense
<Dazza71> no office programs and msmoney
<wilhart> soo what's up with gnome 3 ?
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: its windows so will only crash like it does in windows
<resixian> FredFlinstone: it seems like there is a permission issue from the windows box
<wilhart> is it awailable ?
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: have you considered gnucash?
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: there is a ppa for it
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, gnome-shell (side not, looks like it's being removed from upcoming 11.04)
<KM0201> wilhart: scheduled release date ist he year 2030, but that could be pushed back.
<webroasters> can someone help me about bandwidthd
<FredFlinstone> resixian, 3 win boxes they all like each other, and ubuntu 10.04 did too
<wilhart> ActionParsnip, soo, how stable is it?
<webroasters> i can't seem to uninstall "bandwidthd"
<Dazza71> i could find alternative money prog but i use databases at work and they only use access and nothing seems to work with them files
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: seems like a LOT of OTT for Office when you have openoffice, you cold even grab crossover office or cedega if you want to pay cash for a solution, they will make them run a little better
<resixian> FredFlinstone: so this is a new problem after upgrading?
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: no idea, i dont use gnome
<KM0201> webroasters: how did you install it?
<webroasters> i downloaded a deb file
<FredFlinstone> resixian, so, they are already set ok, its the ubuntu, its a clean install, upgrade ruinded stuff
<shawnboy> anyone running android sdk successfully?
<KM0201> webroasters: well, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<webroasters> i tried that
<Jordan_U> tolis: Try changing the boot order in the BIOS, if that doesn't work then please run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.
<radi> anyone ?
<KM0201> webroasters: and..?
<webroasters> it comes back with errors and I've looked online and I ahven't been able to find a fix
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, gnome-shell is a long way from being feature complete (when compared to gnome)
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<inphernal> Can anyone help me with a partitioning issue I'm having? I'm trying to merge unallocated space to make a /home partition but there's a hidden partition (Win7, I'm assuming) in between the two and I can't figure out how to move it
<FredFlinstone> resixian, i am VERY sorry that i did vmware first, or i would  have already toasted this , yet again
<Dazza71> is they any program that can open access database files then ?
<Dazza71> there *
<shawnboy> inphernal: do you have room to move it?
<wilhart> ActionParsnip, if it doesnt work can i fallback install ?
<FredFlinstone> next installl, shares first :)
<tolis> Jordan_U: ok thanks
<Jordan_U> tolis: You're welcome.
<wilhart> ActionParsnip, or does it add in gdm gnome3 ?
<KM0201> wilhart: This isn’t an upgrade than can be easily reversed either so be aware of what this entails before attempting.     right from the webpage
<Chaos2358> how risky is it to set up a dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: i guess you could drop to livecd or root recovery mode, remove the ppa and install gnome
<FredFlinstone> a fellow who is new shouldnt always be formatting to solve stuff, so i HAVE to bug you guys, so please bear with me
<ThatBum> Chaos2358: not too bad, i set mine up with little difficulty
<rizo> i am using xchat and i dont see the timestamp... and i cant fint the option to enable it... any idea?
<Chaos2358> meaning i already have ubuntu 10.10 and want to set up xp as dual boot
<KM0201> Chaos2358: if you pay attention, it's fairly safe...
<inphernal> Yeah I have  |sda1(1.4GB)|sda2(140GB)|UNALLOCATED(80GB)|sda3(9.6GB)hidden|UNALLOCATED(232GB)
<FredFlinstone> resixian, nautilus nwetwork browse fails too - failed to retrieve share list - can we find out why?
<KM0201> Chaos2358: how is ubuntu installed now?.. as the sole OS on the machine?
<s5s> Hey guys I have a problem sending mail through (al)pine. I can read mail and I pretty much know what the problem is with sending but don't know how to fix it. Can anyone who's using pine through IMAP help?
<IonizeD> hello
<webroasters> is there a way to find this package physically and delete it???
<Chaos2358> KM0201, yes it is
<inphernal> I want to move it into that 80GB unallocated space and combine the rest of the free space for a /home partition
<wilhart> KM0201, how stable is this gnome3?
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: sounds like you may need office if you use MS Access, if you are doing proper database work I suggest you use SQL
<p47> I need to make a udisk downgrade but "Force version" seems dont function ! help !
<ThatBum> Chaos2358: on my box, i have xp and ubuntu on a dual boot, each with their own separate 160GB drive, and a 320GB drive for /home for linux
<KM0201> wilhart: i have no idea, i don't use it.. i just copy/pasted that off the webpage
<Dazza71> can sql be used on unbuntu then ?
<s5s> Chaos2358: It is not risky at all. There is no risk whatsoever. However, I find it much more convenient to use a single boot maching + Vbox for windows.
<p47> I need to make a udisk downgrade but "Force version" seems doesn't work! help !
<KM0201> Chaos2358: well, when you install XP, it's going to overwrite grub, so you'll need to be prepared to reinstall that, but other than that, not to bad
<radi> is there a patch or fix for this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421?comments=all
<radi> official one
<ThatBum> Chaos2358: just install windows first and ubuntu seconds, or windows will eat your master boot record and you won't be able to boot ubuntu
<ThatBum> second*
<Dazza71> i like unbuntu and if i can get programs to do the same job as office then wud stay with them
<MrKeuner> bodybrowser.googlelabs.com crashes X or GDM I am not sure, is this a chrome problem or an X problem
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: sure, its a standardized ting. If you want to use MS Access you will more than likely need a virtualbox
<KM0201> s5s: well that's pretty much irrelevant, cuz it didn't tend to his question, maybe his pc isn't powerful enough to run 2 OS's, or maybe he wants to play games?
<dyllan> if facebook offline for anyone else?
<BlackBox> Ubuntu is the only linux distro which has worked out the box for me. as to say.
<dredge> yeh
<inphernal> Partition help, anyone?
<radi> am i talking to a wall or something -.-
<KM0201> inphernal: just ask.
<BlackBox> radi: why
<Dazza71> i have the xp disk and cud install vbox but then i guess i wud have to re-install office again then ?
<Chaos2358> ThatBum,  KM0201 ok would it be possible to set it up so that both window and ubuntu can access my media? as in pics vids music documents? I would like to lets say partition as so 10gig for xp, 10 gig for ubuntu, and the remaining 300 gig as shared. is that possible?
<may_null> Hi I want to connect internet using iwconfig and dhclient but how can I set WPA password key ?
<inphernal> I have been
<ActionParsnip> Dazza71: yes, it'll need installing in the virtualbox too
<radi> BlackBox,  radi> is there a patch or fix for this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421?comments=all
<jef91> Anyone help me get flash working in Firefox? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646812
<KM0201> Chaos2358: yes...Ubuntu should be able to read your NTFS partition out of the box... so if you keep your multimedia crap on your windows partition, you should be able to use it no prob w/ Ubuntu
<chaospsychex> why won't a installed program run when i click on it
<radi> jef91, just go to adobe web site and download i t
<FredFlinstone> part of samba MUST be missing, i go in synaptic, and it looks like hundreds of samba things missing, ANYONE?
<inphernal> I have |sda1(1.4GB)|sda2(140GB)|UNALLOCATED(80GB)|sda3(9.6GB)hidden|UNALLOCATED(232GB)
<chaospsychex> i used apt-get to install a program
<radi> or use chrome
<chaospsychex> didn't get any errossa
<Dazza71> and i am sure someone said it wud be safe and virus free using vbox on unbuntu to access windows programs ?
<inphernal> The allocated ones are Win7 partitions
<jef91> radi - read that thread
<ActionParsnip> inphernal: gparted should do all that for you, just be sure the partitions you want to manipulate aren't mounted
<p47> I need to downgrade udisk with synaptic but "Force version" function seems to doesn't work ! any help ?
<chaospsychex> but when i click on the program in wont open
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  so ubuntu reads through the partition as standard?
<ThatBum> Chaos2358: you have to make a separate partition that can be read by both linux and windows...e.g. not ext4 or other unix filesystems
<inphernal> I can't launch gparted
<FredFlinstone> DO I NEED UBUNTU SERVER just TO SHARE FILES TWO WAYS?
<FredFlinstone> OOPS
<webroasters> thx guys
<KM0201> Chaos2358: yes...
<demonspork> on Ubuntu I am running into an issue with disk IO crippling the system. In Windows 7 on this same machine, I can move massive files without it affecting performance of desktop activities like internet browsing. Right now I am moving some large directories and it is causing other parts to react slowly, like web browsing and switching to different windows.
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: no, you can use samba on desktop
<jrib> FredFlinstone: no...
<BlackBox> radi: i had the same problem just reinstalled and it worked
<inphernal> I can launch KDEped though
<radi> jef91, did that already and tried all solutions
<ActionParsnip> inphernal: then run:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install gparted
<radi> BlackBox, well, i dont want to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> inphernal: or if you use kde, kparted
<Mr18> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu. However, I am not getting internet.
<wilhart> anyone using that gnome 3 ?
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip,  well this version dont like me, why are so many thigs not install when i search samba in synaptic?
<Chaos2358> ThatBum, what do you mean?
<boyglick> hai
<BlackBox> Mr18: over wireless
<FredFlinstone> an what is samba 4 do i want that?
<BlackBox> ?
<Mr18> BlackBox, Yes.
<joshmclvl1> Mr18: you are using a laptop, yes? can you use the internet over ethernet cable?
<BlackBox> Mr18: If you can connect by ethernet and then install all updates
<Mr18> joshmclvl1, No, currently I am using a laptop.
<FredFlinstone> shoudl i install everything with the word samba in it?
<ThatBum> Chaos2358: you can have all your stuff of the windows partition and just set that drive to automount when you start ubuntu, and then make a link to it, but that's kind of a meh solution
<inphernal> ActionParsnip: Didn't work:  I have |sda1(1.4GB)|sda2(140GB)|UNALLOCATED(80GB)|sda3(9.6GB)hidden|UNALLOCATED(232GB)
<BlackBox> Mr18: should work after
<inphernal> Sorry, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mr18> but the machine that has it is a desktop.
<ThatBum> Chaos2358: make a third partition with no os on it, just stuff, and both os's can share it
<inphernal> I am running Live USB if that makes a difference
<boyglick> im so glad that 5 months ago i setup ubuntu as my mom's main computer
<BlackBox> Mr18: connect via ethernet then install updates then the wireless should work fine.
<boyglick> i no longer have to fix viruses, and trojans, and things breaking
<joshmclvl1> Mr18: if you connect by ethernet, you can probably dl the drivers for your wireless card (through system / administration / additional drivers)
<Mr18> BlackBox, I know
<boyglick> for people that arnt computer savvy ubuntu is definately better then windows
<elias79> is this the general ubuntu chat ?
<Mr18> but the case is extremely heavy.
<BlackBox> Mr18: something to do with the old kernel not working with certain wireless chipsets
<ActionParsnip> boyglick: same with my grandad, just has a big firefox (yuk) icon on the desktop next to amsn and he's away :)
<guntbert> boyglick: nice, but please express you happiness in #ubuntu-offtopic -- this here is the support channel
<Mr18> BlackBox, I am sure that this PCI is new.
<ActionParsnip> elias79: this is support only, #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<BlackBox> Mr18: Is it ralink
<pero> anyone know some good keybinding program?
<BlackBox> Mr18: model number
<Mr18> Yes
<aeon-ltd> boyglick: except people who use proprietry hardware; damn there should be a venn diagram for this
<Mr18> BlackBox, ASUS PCE-N13
<inphernal> Gparted still won't start
<inphernal> KDEped did though
<boyglick> yeah this was like a 300 dollar pc from frys
<inphernal> Shows sda3 - unknown - 9GB - hidden
<inphernal> That's my Win7 recovery partition
<inphernal> I highlight it and move/resize isn't even an option
<aeon-ltd> boyglick: i didn't mean internal hardware, i meant hardware like iPods etc
<BlackBox> Mr18:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471353
<boyglick> aeon-ltd, oh, yeah, although, my ipod works fine with 'buntu
<Mr18> BlackBox, Thank you.
<Mr18> BlackBox, I do not see the wireless network at all.
<Mr18> It seems the Ralink card is not functioning at all.
<jkg> hi hi. to try debug an issue I'm having with a Xen domU running Lucid, I've been advised to disable irqbalance. 'service irqbalance stop' doesn't seem to cut it ('stop: Unknown instance:'), where should I be looking?
<jkg> I'm happy to disable it somewhere and reboot, if required
<pero> how to instal google earth on ubuntu 10.10?
<ignitedcoding> Hey.. trying to install photoshop cs2 on Ubuntu with WINE. However, after I stick the cd in the drive ubuntu refuses to let wine run it because the setup.exe needs to first be given executable (+x) permissions. It's a cd, I can't modify that. Do I have to copy the entire cd to the hard drive and install it from there?
<BlackBox> Mr18: Can you see your wireless card under system specs
<Mr18> BlackBox, How?
<Typh> Is there any way to automatically map users to other users when using ssh?
<Dazza71> final question guys virtual box on unbuntu is it safe to use any windows based programs without fear of getting viruses
<Typh> I hate forgetting to type user@server
<mhahe> good evening. after running top in CLI and reading the VM content there are two values that are confussing me.. it says my vsize is 140G and then next to that there is framework vsize, which is 1G. whats the difference between the two?
<Typh> and while I'm at it, what is "nomodeset" and why is it the answer to everything
<wish^> I have a problem, for some reason i can slide my mouse out of my laptops screen as if i have 2 screens.. and the desktop simply scrolls to a blank area with nothing
<crack05> Hi All , can I make backup
<jkg> pero: you'll want to set up the medibuntu repository (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu) then it should just be sudo aptitude install googleearth
<crack05> I had lost my graphic interface , I wana do backup
<inphernal> How do I move my WIN7 recovery partition?
<guntbert> Typh: for (1): create a shell script myssh....
<BlackBox> Mr18: i have no idea just looking now
<wish^> I have a problem, for some reason i can slide my mouse out of my laptops screen as if i have 2 screens.. and the desktop simply scrolls to a blank area with nothing
<guntbert> !repeat | wish^
<ubottu> wish^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wish^> sorry :(
 * ignitedcoding shakes head a wish^ 
<wish^> hehe
<ignitedcoding> :)
<irieKEN> Howdy folks. Anyone know of why my laptop is still beeping at startup and shutdown, even though I've disabled both the pcspkr and snd_pcsp modules? (not POST beeps, btw);) I've been digging all over google and the forums, but haven't come up with anything that works.
<irieKEN> wish^: I've seen that happen when your x resolution is set to something higher than your display can support; you'll get "panning".
<wish^> yes irieKEN that is the problem, do you think it might be adjustable in the nvidia x server settings?
<irieKEN> wish^: It probably is. Was it ever working properly?
<BlackBox> Mrhttp://embraceubuntu.com/2007/02/18/find-hardware-specs-details-on-your-computer/18:     Then look for Network and wireless
<radi> just use lspci -.-
<FredFlinstone> ANYONE shoudl i install everything with the word samba in it? an what is samba 4 do i want that?
<FredFlinstone> gotta be a way to wake it up
 * jkg answers his own irqbalance question, doh, that was actually pretty straightforward :)
<radi> did you tried samba's web site ? :P
<irieKEN> wish^: Ignoring my response/inquest for further information?
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: just install samba, thats all you need
<jef91> I have libflashplayer.so in my ~/.mozilla/plugins folder and firefox still doesn't see any plugins... Anyone have any idea what else I need to do for flash to work?
<FredFlinstone> a friend has come over with win 7b lappie, it connected to everything ok
<crack05> I had lost my graphic interface , I wana do backup
<FredFlinstone> its the ubuntu bozx, but what exactly, and how can i fidn out?
<o2simo20> hi all
<o2simo20> need a little help
<coolman> quelqu'un parle francais?
<o2simo20> runnin ubuntu 10.10 atm, and have a issue with the 'stock' emerald
<rww> coolman: English here. #ubuntu-fr for French.
<coolman> thank you
<o2simo20> not emerald, but the one that is standard
<o2simo20> whats the name of it, is it a 'window manager'
<aeon-ltd> o2simo20: metacity comes with gnome
<KM0201> wow, rock on netsplit
<rww> o2simo20: compiz?
<o2simo20> yeah im runnin compiz
<o2simo20> but the 'module' that renders the 'skin' of the os
<o2simo20> like the open, close, maximise etc
<o2simo20> decoration?
<Godfather_> im trying to install libapache2-mod-php5, but when i load a .php i my browser automatically download it, any ideas? do i have to modify anything in httpd.conf ?
<o2simo20> isn't loading when i start up, i have to select System>Preferences>Appearance for all the decorations to load
<resixian> o2simo20: you mean for any decorations or just the ones you like?
<o2simo20> just the 'new wave' one that i use
<o2simo20> it has stopt loadin when i start up
<o2simo20> i just get basic colours, until i click the appearance options, and then it sorts itself out
<exa> Hi! Is there a way to see all windows in irssi? =(
<itaylor57> exa: how do you mean?
<Nitrodist> I have a broken wubi grub and I'm a bit lost as to how to boot back into ubuntu to get it back. I'm running 10.04.
<exa> @itaylor57: I want to see all windows like NickServ, Channels etc. in a sidebar, is that posible?  I'm new to irssi ;)
<MichealH> exa: You could ask in #irssi ?
<exa> ok
<Winston_Wolf> How the hell can I connect to forestnetẞ
<Carbon357> nice
<Godfather_> im trying to install libapache2-mod-php5, but when i load a .php i my browser automatically download it, any ideas? do i have to modify anything in httpd.conf ?
<quentusrex> Godfather_, close your browser completely.
<quentusrex> all windows.
<Nitrodist> I have a broken wubi grub and I'm a bit lost as to how to boot back into ubuntu to get it back. I'm running 10.04 and I have a "grub>" prompt and access to the C: drive of my windows from the prompt.
<quentusrex> Godfather_, also, google the issue. There are many posts talking about how to fix that problem.
<area51pilot> Godfather: use synaptic or apt-get install +file name+
<Godfather_> quentusrex, i google it, and i have php5 installed
<lul> lul
<Humble> guys whats the channel for backtrack ?
<crickj> Godfather_: restart apache (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<rww> Humble: #backtrack-linux
<Humble> rww thanks alot
<Nitrodist> crickj, wouldn't that be /etc/init.d/httpd restart ?
<Godfather_> crickj, i did that
<Godfather_> Nitrodist, nope
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<quentusrex> Godfather_, have you closed your browser completely?
<rww> ubottu: tell CRACK05 about away
<ubottu> Error: I haven't seen CRACK05, I'll let you do the telling.
<ubottu> CRACK05, please see my private message
<zroysch> how long is it supposed to take ubuntuone to synchronize my files? its been sitting here saying "synchronization in progress" for at least the last hour. 0%
<rww> lolbottu.
<crickj> Godfather_: also check the apache config files
<quentusrex> your browser caches the webpages it gets, and most of the time a simple reboot of the apache service after the install of the package fixes it. But your browser will make it seem still broken if you have not completely closed the browser.
<lul> soup
<Godfather_> crickj, i didnt see anything about php in apache2.conf
<w4rd> anyone know a way I can limit concurrent http connections to a given host?
<nikhatzi> hello people... do you know any webcam with embedded mic which works fine with ubuntu? (i want the mic to work too)
<aertyu> hi
<aertyu> i got a small question ?
<erUSUL> w4rd: probably the http daemon you use can be configured for max allowed connections? or maybe some iptables ( ratelimit ? )
<crickj> Godfather: php5 install via the package manager should add configuration for you
<crickj> Godfather_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/php5.html might help
<Godfather_> crickj, http://pastebin.com/ZF5CqsCd
<w4rd> erUSUL: i don't have control over the endpoint, it's a third-party web service that only allows 5 concurrent connections - i need some way to limit to 5 from my end
<Godfather_> crickj, php5 is already installed
<Godfather_> crickj, i have already installed those packages..
<aertyu> i got 2 remote host, from a localhost i do a scp file1 from Remote host1 to remote host2 over an ssh connection from localhost if turn my localhost pc it will still continue to copy or not ?
<Jemt> How can I disable access to floppy, cd-rom, network (LAN & WiFi) and USB storage? Is it possible to remove the user from certain groups ?
<erUSUL> w4rd: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/187
<aertyu> i got 2 remote host, from a localhost IF i do a scp file1 from Remote host1 to remote host2 over an ssh connection from localhost if turn my localhost pc it will still continue to copy or not ?
<crickj> Godfather_: you might find php mod in the mods-available dir - you need to symlink it to the mods-enables dir
<zroysch> how long is it supposed to take ubuntu one to synchronize my files? its been sitting here saying "synchronization in progress" for at least the last hour. 0%
<aertyu> i got 2 remote host, from a localhost IF i do a scp file1 from Remote host1 to remote host2 over an ssh connection from localhost if i turn  OFF my localhost pc it will still continue to copy or not ?
<w4rd> erUSUL: i need to limit outbound connections though
<itaylor57> !repeat | aertyu
<ubottu> aertyu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> Jemt: maybe if you remove them from plugdev floppy you are half there. then use /etc/network/interfaces instead of network manager to configure network?
<aertyu> ! itaylor57 don't be like a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jemt> erUSUL: That might work, thank you :)
<Godfather_> crickj, http://pastebin.com/vjPxGPkA
<erUSUL> w4rd: /join #netfilter ?
<zroysch> how long is it supposed to take ubuntu one to synchronize my files? its been sitting here saying "synchronization in progress" for at least the last hour. 0%
<rww> aertyu: itaylor57 and ubottu's advice to you was valid. I recommend following it.
<itaylor57> ty rww :)
<derick_> is it possible with network-manager to connect on boot like wicd?
<Godfather_> crickj, as you see i have nothing in mods-available.
<derickxx> is it possible with network-manager to connect on boot like wicd?
<aertyu> please read what i written, i m not spamming and on the last sentence there more vocabulary than the rest
<aertyu> re read
<KM0201> derickxx: you mean like for network manager to auto connect to a wireless network?
<derickxx> KM0201, yes
<KM0201> derickxx: well of course it is.
<derickxx> KM0201, while booting
<rww> aertyu: Perhaps you should correct yourself before sending three almost-identical questions in less than a minute, then.
<aertyu> bref
<KM0201> derickxx: well, all i know is when i sign on, i'm online... i don't have to enter passwords, etc.
<aertyu> do you understand my questioN ? rww
<Nitrodist> crickj, wouldn't that be /etc/init.d/httpd restart ?
<Nitrodist> oops
<derickxx> KM0201, and before login?
<KM0201> derickxx: i dunno about before.. i never tried to get online before login
<crickj> Nitrodist: not on my machine
<Godfather_> crickj, any ideas?
<Godfather_> Nitrodist, in my machine is also /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<crickj> Godfather_: i've never had a problem when installing php5 libapache2-mod-php5 packages
<rww> aertyu: yes
<Nitrodist> Godfather_, word.
<wilhart> what's the point with gnome3???
<wilhart> no x-screen NO compiz NO nothing?
<aertyu> if yes what is it possible ? rww
<crickj> Godfather_: there is a generic LAMP package somewhere that installs and configures apache + php for you - try searching the repos for that
<erUSUL> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KM0201> wilhart: well, no compiz... thats a bonus if you ask me.. but you have to remember, it is still beta.
<rww> wilhart: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic. Ubuntu isn't shipping GNOME 3 yet, so it's offtopic for this channel.
<Godfather_> Nitrodist, word?
<erUSUL> crickj: Godfather_ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Nitrodist> Godfather_, the word is the bird.
<rww> aertyu: I'm not sure, but I'd guess not. I don't generally give answers if I don't know, hence me not doing so.
<KM0201> wilhart: or maybe ask in #gnome ?
<wilhart> nah
<wilhart> installled it tried and blah
<zroysch> how long is it supposed to take ubuntu one to synchronize my files? its been sitting here saying "synchronization in progress" for at least the last hour. 0%
<aertyu> ok an other question
<KM0201> wilhart: well, i like gnome 2.32  it's simplicity is a good halfway between simple, easy to use, while not being to heavy.
<Godfather_> erUSUL, and now?
<kholby> So, I'm dual booting ubuntu and Vista and having issues with the time in Vista.  I set hwclock to localtime, but no fix.  Time is always right in Linux, but when I booted in just now I checked hwclock and it was utc.  I check a couple minutes later and hwclock was localtime.
<erUSUL> Godfather_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<aertyu> when you do apt-get install software there are line scrolling from UP to down i want to scroll it from down to UP is that possible ?
<histo> kholby: so why are you asking here?  Time is off in vista has nothing to do with ubuntu
<wilhart> KM0201, yep i use gnome ,x-screens
<kholby> It has to do with ubuntu's hwclock.
<histo> aertyu: what do you mean?
<kholby> Vista reads the hwclock as localtime.  Ubuntu by default sets it as utc.  I changed that, but the change doesn't seem to stick.
<rww> kholby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime is the go-to page for this sort of problem.
<kholby> rww:   Thanks.
<histo> kholby: ubuntu can't set the clock in teh bios
<KM0201> aertyu: the easiest way to change that... i sto change the "scrollback" in the terminal preferences, to some ridiculous number.. i have mine set to 50k... so i can always scroll back
<rww> kholby: I have noticed that getting it set up right is rather fiddly, though. Might take a few times to stick :(
<rww> histo: Yes, it can.
<KM0201> aertyu: i do the same thing to xchat.
<aertyu> when you do apt-get install software there are line scrolling from DOWN to UP  i want to scroll it from  UP to DOWN is that possible ?
<o2simo20> rww: sort of know what the issue is now
<o2simo20> but dont know how to solve it
<valros> Could anyone help me debug an ssh timeout problem on my LAN?
<crickj1> aertyu: turn the screen upside down
<KM0201> aertyu: oh wait, nevermind...
<rww> o2simo20: I don't use GNOME, so I'm probably not the best person to ask about Compiz/Metacity problems ;)
<Nitrodist> I have a broken wubi grub and I'm a bit lost as to how to boot back into ubuntu to get it back. I'm running 10.04 and I have a "grub>" prompt. Also, the guides/forum posts about it point to my C:\ubuntu\disks/root.disk file but that file doesn't even exist for myself.
<histo> rww: no it only adds or takes away time from it. It doesn't actually change the bios time
<aertyu> lol
<aertyu> tell me serious
<o2simo20> its ok mate, it's a nautilus issue
<rww> histo: Yes, it does.
<o2simo20> because all other windows render ok, i think when i installed gloobus it has smashed nautilis
<histo> aertyu: you want your temrinal to scroll the reverse way
<histo> rww: No you are insane
<jeus> how can help to install mysql 5.5 on ubuntu ?
<o2simo20> histo thats not productive
<rww> histo: Well yes, but I'm still right :)
<aertyu> yes
<aertyu> yes histo
<rww> histo: You may find, for example, 'man hwclock' interesting.
<shaw1337> #gsoc
<mawst> On the reals man...
<jeus> I want install mysql 5.5 and i dont know what do
<kholby> rww:   I figured it was a config file somewhere.  Thanks.  Gonna reboot now and see what happens...
<mawst> Anyone having a lot of compiz crashes in the past few days?
<kholby> histo:   You're wrong.  I does change it.
<o2simo20> so rww do you know what command i use to 're-stanll' or reverse the upgrade to gloobus/ nautilus
<crickj> jeus: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<o2simo20> *re-install
<valros> Okay, so within the lan, D can ssh to L, but L cant ssh into D, why? Yes the device is reachable. No ufw is not installed.
<jeus> crickj, i want install mysql 5.5
<histo> aertyu: hrm.. let me think on that one
<histo> rww: interesting
<jcmartinez> mawst: I have experienced some crashes on compiz
<jeus> crickj, and is not in repository
<jcmartinez> mawst: but only using unity, and in the alpha-1 version of natty
<mawst> It never used to crash on me...
<mawst> I'm in mav...
<aertyu> ok take your time histo
<mawst> It has to be something recent that changed...
<jeus> crickj, iwant install from here http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html
<FredFlinstone> on thisp age https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  what does this mean?
<FredFlinstone> Note: Regretfully as from version 3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2 (October 2009) this approach is no longer possible together with the "user" option. A security fix prevents reading the credentials file if you don't have read access to it. You will have to pin the packages at version 3.3.2-1ubuntu3 or 3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 to continue using this approach as non-root.
<jcmartinez> mawst: no, on maverick is working ok for me, I didn't know about regular crashes, did you install something new?
<sonorus> hi, how to save a game in PCSX emulator ??
<Jemt> Odd. I have just created a new user called "limited". I have revoked ALL privileges (including "Connect to wireless and ethernet networks" - but I can still connect)
<rww> ubottu: pm | o2simo20
<ubottu> o2simo20: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jemt> What's wrong ?
<aertyu> use windows sonorus
<histo> aertyu: you know you can scrollback rigth?
<sonorus> aertyu ????
<aertyu> i simply want reverse scrolling
<crickj> jeus: make a dir for mysql to reside in (eg /opt/mysql5.5) and unpack the tar archive in that location
<o2simo20> oops sorry
<KM0201> aertyu: i'm not awaer of any terminal app that has that option... you'd probably have to write it
<rww> o2simo20: and no, I don't know how you'd revert to a previous version of a package. I've never had to do it :\
<sonorus> i have a bug when try to save/load game from memory card on PCSXwr... how to save a game ?
<FredFlinstone> version 3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2 wtf?
<jeus> crickj, i do this
<FredFlinstone> no longer possible together with the "user" option?
<histo> aertyu: I don't know of a way to always make it backwards.
<FredFlinstone> You will have to pin the packages at?
<o2simo20> what command do i use to reverse a upgrade? apt-get update or apt-get install it mentions that i have the latest version, does anyone know how to revert or downgrade
<FredFlinstone> can someone explain this?
<aertyu> ok
<histo> aertyu: shift page up to scroll back though
<crickj> Jeus: the server can be started view /opt/mysql5.5/bin/mysqld
<jeus> crickj, icant find this
<jwormy> I have a new core i7 that I just installed ubuntu 64bit on a SATA SSD. Using all default partition configurations and ubuntu 10.10...  The install goes fine, and I have used the 10.10 'live CD' fine. After install the machine reboots and after the bios post, the screen goes black and nothing happens
<aertyu> thta's not histo leave it thanks a lot
<jeus> crickj, i cant find /opt/mysql 5.5/bin
<joshmclvl1> jeus: `locate mysqld`?
<crickj> jeus: the package should contain the mysqld file somewhere
<jwormy> I have previously successfully installed ubuntu 10.04 32bit on the machine fine, but decided to install 64bit version to recognize all 12gb of memory
<craiggles> hey guys, trying to install rarcrack but when i `make` i get.. rarcrack.h:25: fatal error: libxml/xmlmemory.h: No such file or directory .. is there some kind of xml-library i'll need to install beforehand?
<rww> !find xmlmemory.h
<ubottu> File xmlmemory.h found in libxml2-dev, libxml2-doc, lsb-build-desktop3
<rww> craiggles: install libxml2-dev package
<craiggles> cheers.
<FredFlinstone> can i buy supoort here? i need some help , 19 hours now
<erUSUL> !ask | FredFlinstone
<ubottu> FredFlinstone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aertyu> during a ssh connection to an machine if you run for example a command like apt-get install takingtimesofware and if you quit the ssh connection the remote machine still online do you end the apt or it continue to work ?
<Jordan_U> FredFlinstone: http://www.canonical.com/consumer-services/support
<rww> FredFlinstone: Ubuntu's complete list of support options, including paid support, are linked at http://www.ubuntu.com/support . I'd recommend trying the other community-based ones first.
<FredFlinstone> can i buy some help thru paypal?
<FredFlinstone> ok
<Skater0Guy> im trying to build dolphin and everytime i type sudo get-apt i get this Sorry, user skaterguy is not allowed to execute
<CarlFK> FredFlinstone http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<FredFlinstone> COMMUNITY STUFF? NOPE, i have been reading wrong pages enough
<rww> FredFlinstone: I don't see http://askubuntu.com/ linked on that support page yet, but that's another option as well as the forums :)
<CarlFK> aertyu: that will kill the apt-get.  look at the screen command to keep it alive
<FredFlinstone> i am asking one of you to see me through and i will pay you if i must :)
<ezrafree> hello
<ezrafree> i recently upgraded thunderbird and ever since i keep getting a popup that says "Unable to find specified executable"
<ezrafree> i've tried switching out /usr/bin/notify-send to /usr/bin/notify-osd but this still does not fix the problem. any ideas?
<craiggles> with `rarcrack file.7z` i'm getting a segmentation error.
<aertyu> ok i get CarlFK but screen command it is not for sharing terminal ?
<crickj> Skater0Guy: your user account must be in the sudoers file to use sudo
<crickj> see man sudoers
<CarlFK> aertyu: what?
<Skater0Guy> how do i do that
<aertyu> you said : aertyu: that will kill the apt-get. look at the screen command to keep it alive
<Skater0Guy> crickj: how do i
<aertyu> but what i say is the screen is it not for sharing the terminal screen to an other user ?
<CarlFK> aertyu: it can do that too.
<aertyu> ok fine
<FredFlinstone> oh man they don't even have a phone number you can call? i need support now, not someday
<FredFlinstone> SO i am asking one of you to see me through and i will pay you if i must :)
<aertyu> thanks a l ot CarlFK
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: lol, what on earth are you trying to do that is so important?
<jwormy> I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 64bit on a new corei7. Install goes fine but after the machine restarts (with the correct HD set as the boot device) nothing happens after the BIOS POST message. Ubuntu 10.10 works fine from the 'Test it out' CD option
<FredFlinstone> prevent a STRESS ATTACK
<FredFlinstone> and other things
<normandy> trying to update qt4 so i can install skype, i get this:   libqt4-core: Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: well, for that you need a doctor and alcohol, not technical support
<normandy> why are they not installable, never esen this before
<bluespark> hi! Is it possible to play two different sounds on headphones and internal speakers at the same time? thanks
<billy_> soy nuevo en ubuntu .. pero por que todo sale en ingles ??
<crickj> Skater0Guy: actually, your user account just needs to be a member of the sudo group, usually
<sophoclius> bonsoir, j' ai besoin d' aide
<rww> !es | billy_
<ubottu> billy_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: so what is the problem exactly?
<billy_> ok .. gracias
<georg_> guten abend
<FredFlinstone>  because i want it done now, (been at it since yesterday) there is somethign wronmg with me?
<Skater0Guy> crickj: i feel like an idiot
<KM0201> .. what ..is...the...problem...
<FredFlinstone> now my hands are shaking
<crickj> Skater0Guy: why?
<FredFlinstone> why you guys give me a hard time?
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: lol, i'mn ot giving youa  hard time, i've asked repeatedly what the problem is, and all you talk abouot is your hands shaking and being frustrated and how mean we are
<jwormy> FredFlinstone: maybe it would be best if you calm down a bit and come back with a level head to ask for help. No one is giving you a hard time.
<ezrafree> FredFlinstone: state your problem and include as much details as you can, and maybe someone can help you
<bluespark> hi! Is it possible to play two different sounds on headphones and internal speakers at the same time? thanks
<FredFlinstone> if you have been here since yesterday, then you know i have been trying to get help, and i dont think i have a bad attitude , bu i am gettin impatienrt, yes ,it almost day 3
<ezrafree> bluespark: i think that would require a sound card with two outputs
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: well for the benefit of those who've not hung on every word you've said here, perhaps you could repeat your problem
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: cuz i've been here since yesterday, and i don't know...
<FredFlinstone> i shall try
<bluespark> ezrafree; thanks, I have laptop and built in stuff? I should try maybe USB speakers or USB sound card?
<FredFlinstone> followed a bad page or two to try to set up fstab to have win shares mounted every boot, now i am on a page that i cannot follow without help
<billy_> I can help in ubuntu install corel !!!
<billy_> I'm new .. although I have improved and I have several programs still need the corel dreamvewer for some web design
<FredFlinstone> so if some1` willing to help i can show them wher i left off
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: i guess i'm curious, why would you go to that hassle, when you can mount a NTFS drive by just going to places menu, and selecting the drive when you boot up
<david553> I read that ssh2 allows several shells on the same ssh connection. I use the ssh connection to connect to remote machines, how do I see a second shell without using screen ?
<ezrafree> bluespark: nd card sounds coming out at once
<ezrafree> damnit
<FredFlinstone> go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently search for this - this will ensure that only root can access this file.  - read the next paragraph and help me understand it
<FredFlinstone> no i cant
<ezrafree> bluespark: you would need one soundcard with two outputs to do that
<FredFlinstone> resixian, nautilus nwetwork browse fails too - failed to retrieve share list ..
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: so this is something you're trying to set up.. that is on another machine?
<FredFlinstone> oops
<FredFlinstone> resixian was trying to help me, thanks dude
<bluespark> ezrafree; OK. thanks again... :)
<FredFlinstone> i can see all my mahcines from each other the only one sick is ubuntu
<FredFlinstone> it cannot see win shares
<crickj> FredFlinstone: have you created the credentials file?
<FredFlinstone> i got the other way going thru trial and error , and nobody told me to wait 5 minutes after restarting samba grrrrr
<FredFlinstone> that cost me hours
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: so what happens when you go to places/network ?
<FredFlinstone> crickj, yes
<FredFlinstone> failed to retrieve share list ..
<FredFlinstone> failed to retrieve share list from server
<guampa> FredFlinstone: tried using smbmount?
<jwormy> sorry to keep asking again, but I just did an install with 10.10 64bit and after restarting after the install the machine will not boot into ubuntu. Doesn't seem to hit grub or anyting. The HD it is installed on is the bootable harddrive in my BIOS and I used the default partition setup.
<FredFlinstone> guampa, nope im a noob, how?
<crickj> FredFlinstone: have you edited fstab?
<guampa> first check if you have it installed
<ikonia> jwormy: what do you see
<guampa> try to run "smbmount" in a terminal
<bryhoyt> Hello, I've had this attack on my Ubuntu 8.10: http://lists.exim.org/lurker/message/20101207.215955.bb32d4f2.en.html
<valros> how can i disable iptables?
<ikonia> bryhoyt: what od you want us to do about it ?
<crickj> valros: sudo ufw disable
<KM0201> valros: i believe its off by default
<FredFlinstone> i tried many variations in fstab
<bryhoyt> I know 8.10 isn't supported anymore, but I'm a bit desperate. Does anyone have any experience with that attack?
<bryhoyt> It's related to exim4.69
<ikonia> bryhoyt: what do you want us to actually do about it ?
<FredFlinstone> i really need to reboot to be sure wher i am at NOW
<jwormy> ikonia: black screen of nothing..  display goes into power save mode due to the lack of input
<valros> isnt ufw separate from iptables?
<FredFlinstone> gimme 2 min
<bryhoyt> and that's the latest version in the repositories, so I can't upgrade: how do I upgrade?
<gonzojive_> I'm getting a purple screen of death when I start up :(
<jwormy> ikonia: I installed ubuntu 10.04 32bit on the same machine earlier with no problems at all.
<crickj> FredFlinstone: you'll need a reboot anyway after editing fstab
<jwormy> and then ubuntu 10.10 64bit 'live cd' works great
<skulltip> why would firefox or chrome load slowly
<ikonia> bryhoyt: you can't, that 8.10 is dead
<ikonia> jwormy: what video card do you have ?
<crickj> valros: ufw is a frontend to iptables
<guampa> crickj: actually a "mount -a" is all you need
<gonzojive_> just tried to upgrade from lts 10.04 to 10.10, but my computer froze halfway through the "install" process of the network upgrade
<crickj> guampa: oh yea - forgot that one
<FredFlinstone> ok trying mount -a ..
<valros> well its disabled but still no go, port 22 seems blocked
<bryhoyt> ikonia: I know. But our mailserver's down, and I was hoping someone could give me a quick fix
<bryhoyt> any ideas?
<ikonia> bryhoyt: there isn't one
<ikonia> bryhoyt: 8.10 is dead, so there is no where to get an update from
<bryhoyt> yep
<bryhoyt> so compile from source, I guess?
<ikonia> bryhoyt: don't use non-lts distros for production servers, that's the answer
<bryhoyt> or will that be a dead end, too?
<FredFlinstone> mount error(110): Connection timed out
<FredFlinstone> again :)
<bryhoyt> thanks, ikonia, lesson learnt ;-)
<crickj> valros: external firewall?
<FredFlinstone> no sense rebooting is there?
<FredFlinstone> LOL
<ikonia> bryhoyt: I wouldn't put compilers and development headers on an internet facing mail server, that's lesson 02
<valros> only intermediate device is dd-wrt
<bryhoyt> ikonia: good point
<guampa> FredFlinstone: tried with smbmount or not?
<valros> and its not blocking other machines
<crickj> FredFlinstone: check ubuntu's firewall
<FredFlinstone> guampa, it is install, so
<valros> how could i fully reset the firewall and ssh settings? reinstall openssh-server and ufw?
<crickj> valros: ufw reset
<guampa> FredFlinstone: so, try to build a command line with it to connect to the share...it is the backend for what you use in fstab anyway
<jwormy> ikonia: PNY  Quadro FX 380 256mb..  video displays fine in install and using CD 'try it out'
<guampa> one you have it working from command line, fstab is almost the same
<ikonia> jwormy: Hmmm, do you get nothing from power on to where you are now on screen
<bryhoyt> ikonia: do you know anything about that vulnerability? For a quick fix, for 1 week, (until we have a chance to upgrade to an LTS and fix some root problems), would removing gcc be safe enough?
<valros> still nothing
<FredFlinstone> -o options part?
<guampa> FredFlinstone: correcto mondo
<ikonia> bryhoyt: up to you, I wouldn't do it
<FredFlinstone> no i mean do i need options or just -o
<jwormy> ikonia: I get the typical BIOS post and all that, just whne it starts to boot the OS it just...  goes black and then quickly you see the monitor going into power save mode due to no input
<ikonia> jwormy: do you see any part of the boot process
<jwormy> ikonia: same hardware setup with 10.04 32bit worked great.
<jwormy> ikonia: nope, no part of the boot process at all
<guampa> FredFlinstone:  -o means "options start here" and you need the options, check "man smbmount"
<FredFlinstone> yeah i am a guy who needs examples , not gettin git , yet
<guampa> FredFlinstone: you need "user=", "password="
<bryhoyt> ikonia: neither :-) except the alternative isn't much better (we can't quite live without our mailserver at the moment). So I'm trying to get a feel for what level of risk I'd be taking
<bryhoyt> ikonia: but point taken, thanks
<FredFlinstone> i need creds , any thing else?
<ikonia> jwormy: that's very very odd
<guampa> FredFlinstone: the share is in a windows domain or just a workgroup¿
<guampa> ?
<jwormy> ikonia: I agree!
<jwormy> ikonia: for giggles I coudl try installing on a different harddrive and moving my BIOS boot to that one
<Batags> how do yyou get an upside down ?   ?
<Batags> lol
<jwormy> ikonia: but I would rather leave the OS on the SSD.. ;)
<Tonus> bryhoyt, you could consider replacing exim with postfix, if you're up for it and know how to migrate the configuration. this I wouldn't do if the configuration isn't very simple to begin with.
<FredFlinstone> guampa, workgroup
<guampa> Batags: latin american keyboard ;)
<Batags> nice
<Batags> thanks ill have to get one
<kakashi__> please i wanna to install beowulf clustering in ubuntu but i dont know what services i should to install??
<bryhoyt> Tonus: thanks, that a helpful idea. But yeah, in this case the config migration is probably not straightforward. Nothing too serious, but we have a couple mailing lists & virtual hosts config
<FredFlinstone> AH HAH
<toyman61> No sound from YouTube-videos. Error message in syslog:  "Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy". How can I find out which process who is holding the device ?  Ubuntu 10.04
<FredFlinstone> unknown eror openin cred file
<Tonus> bryhoyt, that's probably too risky on a production environment then. unless you have a test environment, or set up one, virtually perhaps.
<FredFlinstone> I DID sudo chown root .smbcredentials AND sudo chmod 600 .smbcredentials
<bryhoyt> Tonus: thanks anyway :-)
<kakashi__> how can i install beowulf clustering ??
<guampa> FredFlinstone: what command line did you use? (use dummy user/pass/machine etc)
<FredFlinstone> i do exactly what things say but it DONT LIKE ME
<FredFlinstone> the page is above
<FredFlinstone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<guampa> FredFlinstone:  with that psycho attitude i'm stopping helping right now
<Batags> sounds like a bunch of Ubuntu to me
<Batags> lol
<FredFlinstone> HOWEVER I was  first on this = https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently, which is maybe wrong?
<crickj> FredFlinstone: with a timeout message it sounds as if the error is not do do with smbcredentials or fstab
<guampa> calm down, stop shouting man
<Chaos2358> quick question. does anyone know "for sure"whether the ubuntu 10.10 live download will fit on a 700 mb cd?
<Drek010> hi
<Eber> guys, how can I reproduce the window management of windows 7 with ubuntu?!?
<FredFlinstone> i did exactly what that said , more than once
<FredFlinstone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently, which is maybe wrong?
<FredFlinstone> and if so i am  lost
<resixian> FredFlinstone: did you ever try this from the cli?
<Batags> 659mb download
<resixian> FredFlinstone: or get any furhter even listing the shares? (e.g. smbclient -L)
<Batags> should fit on a 700mb cd
<crickj> FredFlinstone: try checking that the name of the file server is correct as well as the correct firewall ports are open
<FredFlinstone> sorry for my attitude
<guampa> i still don't know what's the command line you had used
<Drek010> I'm having a problem running update on my ubuntu 10.10 desltop x64
<FredFlinstone> i really DO appreciate any help
<guampa> then act like you do
<Chaos2358> batags ok last question i am running a laptop not a netbook. i use the desktop installation correct?
<kakashi__> i wanna to install beowulf clustering without hard disk. but i dont know what services i chould install
<georg_> is there a german ubuntu support?
<FredFlinstone> resixian, i'll try that again listing the shares
<rww> georg_: /join #ubuntu-de
<benhamill> Does anyone mind answering some bash prompt questions, or know a better channel to ask about that in?
<kakashi__> please help me
<rww> benhamill: #bash might be more helpful
<FredFlinstone> times out
<Drek010> the message says "The action would require the installation from not authenticated sources"
<rww> Chaos2358: You can use either, they only differ in which interface they have. I'd recommend trying Desktop first.
<benhamill> rww: Heh. i should have just guessed. Thanks.
<Drek010> how can i fix this?
<Chaos2358> rww ok thank you .
<resixian> FredFlinstone:smbclient -L -U <your windows user> does what?
<KM0201> !helpme > kakashi__
<ubottu> kakashi__, please see my private message
<FredFlinstone> please note that the sharing between these two NOW works the other way, does that tell us anything?
<FredFlinstone> Connection to ASUS1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<New0> hi guys
<kakashi__> i wanna to install beowulf clustering without hard disk. but i dont know what services i chould install
<FredFlinstone> asus1 sees ubuntu  fine tho
<New0> can i ask about mysql Q here? about xampp
<resixian> FredFlinstone: ASUS1 is the windows host?
<FredFlinstone> yes
<rww> ubottu: xampp | New0
<erUSUL> !xampp
<ubottu> New0: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<FredFlinstone> asus2 is the ubuntu, im not great with names :)
<Drek010> im problems with ubuntu updates "The action would require the installation from not authenticated sources"
<kakashi__> i wanna to install beowulf clustering without hard disk. but i dont know what services i chould install. so please help me
<New0> well where can i get some help about it?
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me why installing lib-notify would completely hose my system?
<FredFlinstone> JoeSomebody helped me get started with ubuntu , but he's unable to help with this and he is maybe hiding from me :)
<ezrafree> any ideas how i could fix this please?
<New0> and i have problem with LAMP stack
<rww> New0: See the support link on their website.
<KM0201> ezrafree: what makes you think its libnotify?...
<New0> ok
<guampa> FredFlinstone: have you been able to connect to asus1 from another machine / os?
<FredFlinstone> yes
<FredFlinstone> all of them
<trojan_spike> ezrafree, u may already have a notifer running?
<FredFlinstone> to all of them
<FredFlinstone> with this one exception
<ezrafree> guampa: because everything was working until i ran the command "sudo aptitude install lib-notify"
<resixian> FredFlinstone: how have you set up the Xp shares?
<FredFlinstone> so frustrating
<Drek010> can someone help me?
<guampa> ezrafree: what?
<New0> rww by the way it's : #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)  and can't connect to my PHPMYADMIN so if someone can help me even in PM tnx
<ezrafree> it removed a bunch of packages, including linux 2.6 headers
<Drek010> "The action would require the installation from not authenticated sources"
<Drek010> ?
<KM0201> ezrafree: well thats probably the problem, not libnotify
<FredFlinstone> well its xp pro, i have advanced sharing in win explorer, one user allowed, fred
<ezrafree> KM0201: why on earth would it remove such important packages?
<KM0201> ezrafree: without seeing what yo were doing, i dont know.. but you didn't think when you saw all that stuff it was removing, not to uninstall it?
<resixian> FredFlinstone: so like, right click-> sharing and security-> share this folder on the network?
<resixian> somethign like that?
<guampa> FredFlinstone: it does look odd, but at this point (you said you chmoded / chowned samba files) you may have a corrupt samba install. I'd go for checking a) that you effectively can reach the samba tcp port on asus1 and b) purging samba completetly and reinstalling in asus2
<FredFlinstone> no i use aadvanced sharing in xp, not simple
<trojan_spike> is there an admin A/C ? Like oem in windows 'ctrl - Alt - f3?
<resixian> FredFlinstone: another thing, have you tried smbclient //<ASUS1 IP addr>  -L
<ezrafree> i guess i trusted in the removing of such a simple package way too much
<ezrafree> what command can i run to restore my system?
<FredFlinstone> oh man
<FredFlinstone> DOH
<crickj> trojan_spike: the root account has all privelages, but is not for everyday use
<rww> !sudo | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<kakashi__> i wanna to install beowulf clustering without hard disk. but i dont know what services i chould install
<jwormy> exit
<trojan_spike> crickj, its a xmas prezy im building for a neighbour. Have ubuntu install , have the 'prepare for end user' etc.. just need to be able to delete the premade A/C by me
<ezrafree> what command can i run to upgrade all my packages? is it just "sudo aptitude update" ?
<rww> ezrafree: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<guampa> FredFlinstone: that's what *I* would do, you might find another way out of the hole, ymmv. even that won't guarantee success
<XLV> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<crickj> trojan_spike: your using the oem installer?
<rww> ezrafree: assuming you have aptitude installed, otherwise replace "aptitude" with "apt-get" above.
<XLV> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ezrafree> rww: thanks
<trojan_spike> crickj, just from synaptic,, not DVD
<kakashi__> how can i install a high performance cluster in ubuntu server? wich service i must install??
<ezrafree> it looks like i can't ssh in to the box anymore either so does anyone know how i can boot it up into command line?
<crickj> trojan_spike: i've no experience with that, sorry
<trojan_spike> I basically just need access to ROOT login
<dardan> dfg
<bryhoyt> I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 8.10 to the latest LTS because of a security vulnerability, and I can't upgrade the specific package (because 8.10 is so old). What's the recommended path forward?
<dardan> cool
<FredFlinstone> i tried setting an ip on my auto eth0, doesnt seem to help, still, - mount error(110): Connection timed out
<ikonia> trojan_spike: why do you need root ?
<rww> bryhoyt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<FredFlinstone> now it matches my lan 192.
<boywonder> hi i need somthing a little off topic, im running ssh only the router company says there router dont support it,any help much abliged?
<ezrafree> is there any way to boot into console mode?
<dardan> root
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: are you on the network ?
<troy> w to get that verical slash i need for a terminal command
<bryhoyt> rww: thanks!
<FredFlinstone> ikonia, yes
<dardan> only type: sudo in terminal?
<trojan_spike> ikonia, to delete my setup A/C , and run OEM 'prepare for end user'.
<KM0201> !upgrade | bryhoyt
<ubottu> bryhoyt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> troy: if you mean |, it's shift and \
<ikonia> trojan_spike: use sudo
<rww> on a US keyboard, anyway
<troy> thanks rww
<FredFlinstone> ikonia, all machne see all machines, EXCEPT one way only on ubuntu
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: ok, so why are you changing it to dhcp
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: one way ?
<FredFlinstone> and i did it before in 10.04 (i started then im new)
<trojan_spike> awww,, smart.. :) do u know the command at all.. You have me on the right track now
<FredFlinstone> ikonia,  i changed it to manual
<boywonder> join #ssh
<FredFlinstone> it didnt help
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: why ?
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: why change things for no reason
<rww> KM0201: For future reference, !upgrade is for releases that are still supported; !eol has the upgrade link for unsupported releases (like 8.10) :)
<XLV> for anyone who's interested, for both the problems ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop had ( jerky MS wireless mouse response and acpi/battery info not working ), it was the bios.. i upgraded to 4GB of ram, all hell broke loose, not even windows loaded, with a message that the bios isnt fully acpi compliant, so i update upgraded bios, now ubuntu can boot without acpi=off noapic nolapic kernel parameters, so battery info works, and the mouse also works ( that one must ha
<XLV> ve to do with better usb support or something )
<FredFlinstone> lol
<KM0201> rww: they both have upgrade eol links
<FredFlinstone> because i am new and in a hurry
<zroysch> how long is it supposed to take ubuntu one to synchronize my files? its been sitting here saying "synchronization in progress" for at least three hours. it remains at 0.0%
<KM0201> rww: for future reference of course.. i'm not sure why you're always trying to correct me
<FredFlinstone> trial and error due to ignorance is what you are looking for ( i think)
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: so changing random things is not the way to fix anything
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: what exactly are you trying to do
<troy> rww dosent work on my keyboard is there a keymap?
<ezrafree> i am set to init 4, is there anyway to boot into the command line somehow?
<rww> KM0201: I don't know who you are, and I can only see me speaking to you once today :\
<janisozaur> using 10.04, is it possible to disable ibus for a specific application?
<FredFlinstone> mount my win shares on boot, took half an hour on 10.04
<ikonia> ezrafree: why are you set at init 4, ubuntu only uses init2
<trojan_spike> TY ikonia i'll search the forum
<KM0201> rww: whatever.. like i said, the factoid i posted was perfectly relevant, and contained the info he wanted
<rww> KM0201: Yeah, halfway down the page. We have !eol for that specific case. But whatever, do what you want *shrug*
<ezrafree> ikonia: well whatever the number, i am set to boot straight to the gui, is there any way to get to the command line?
<FredFlinstone> i tried the same page i used back then,  apparently a very bad plan
<KM0201> rww: halfway down the page?.. it was 2 sentences
<ikonia> ezrafree: disable gdm
<FredFlinstone> who knew?
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: what command are you using to mount one of the windows shares that is failing
<netbeast> hello
<rww> KM0201: Feel free to PM me if you want to continue the conversation, best not to clog up #ubuntu with extended discussion of it.
<FredFlinstone> see i am under the gun time wise and i didnt allow for things that worked before to be broke now
<ezrafree> how can i disable gdm during boot?
<KM0201> rww: i didn't want to start it in the first place, you did.
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: if you are against the clock, stop rambling and answer the questions
<netbeast> i need some help installing a creative pccam300
<ezrafree> my mouse and keyboard are not working and my box is booting me straight to the gui login
<FredFlinstone> i tried exactly what is in the two pages above
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: no, not what I asked
<FredFlinstone> that tells you exactly what i did
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: give me the command you are using to mount a windows share that is failing
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: ok, you're on your own, best of luck, I'm not begging for info
<FredFlinstone> i am tryin g to find it
<netbeast> can anyone help me on installing a camera
<ezrafree> FredFlinstone: if you want help no one is going to go read websites and web pages for you, you have to give them the information they ask so they can help you
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: not interested
<FredFlinstone> mount.cifs //asus1/MEDIA /media/MEDIA -o credentials=/.smbcredentials
<FredFlinstone> and
<FredFlinstone> in fstab = //asus1/MEDIA /media/MEDIA cifs credentials=/home/fred/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<FredFlinstone> and places / network also times out
<ubuntu> QUESTION: How can i specify my openVPN clients to use the same DNSproxy from my nat router that the server uses and also default route?
<FredFlinstone> i cannto type fast or find stuff fast
<FredFlinstone> geez after all i am a newbie to ubuntu, and isnt that who you are here to help?
<boywonder> hi i need somthing a little off topic, im running ssh only the router company says there router dont support it,any help much abliged?
<ikonia> ubuntu: I'm not sure you can, as once you connect to the VPN you're isolated from your network
<ikonia> boywonder: sorry, try the router support, it is offtopic here
<boywonder> k thanks
<ubuntu> ikonia, well how do i brows the web while connected to my openVPN server
<ikonia> ubuntu: you won't be able to, as you'll be on the VPN network
<ubuntu> ikonia, well the VPN is a bridge so it should be able to browse the web since the server is connected to the internet
<FredFlinstone> so thats it?
<ikonia> ubuntu: if it's set to route you out to the internet, you can browse it yes
<FredFlinstone> i can leave i am undesirable?
<ezrafree> FredFlinstone take that drama somewhere else man
<ubuntu> ikonia, so in server.conf i should have push "rout 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0"?
<ezrafree> if you want help, state your problem with as much detail as possible and maybe someone will help you. save the comments and complaints to yourself, this isn't a channel for discussion it's a channel for help.
<ikonia> ubuntu: it really depends on how your network is setup
<FredFlinstone> ah cummon i answered the same stuff over and over for a day
<ubuntu> ikonia, its a standard dhcp nat router
<FredFlinstone> this version i sbroke and you guys really are lost
<ikonia> ubuntu: as I said, it depends how the network is setup
<ezrafree> FredFlinstone: i've spent many more then 3 days on the same problem in countless irc channels over the years
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: maybe you'd be better off posting this on the forums....
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: we are not lost, we are chosing not to help you any more
<ubuntu> ikonia, well its setup with a nat router as dhcp
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: i don't think i'm lost, Linux runs fine for me on 4 different machines
<guampa> FredFlinstone: many tried to help you, you refuse to drop that attitude at all cost. Many have had the same probs as you and manged to solve them w/o bothering others
<jay1> .
<aertyu> hi
<ikonia> ubuntu: ok, so it will need to serve an IP/route that will route you out onto the network
<ubuntu> the router has dns proxy and its ip is 192.168.1.1
<aertyu> what is the best mail server ?
<FredFlinstone> lets be clear then so then i shall find another distro since you are forcing me ?
<ikonia> aertyu: best is a tough question, the answer is what works for YOU
<guampa> jfc
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: if you want to
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: well, then get another one.. i'd try Debian.. they'll love you in #debian
<ubuntu> ikonia, how do i do that? push "route 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0"?
<aertyu> i don't know ? ikonia
<ikonia> ubuntu: I don't know why you keep saying "push route"
<FredFlinstone> i heard good things about ubuntu
<ezrafree> how can i get to the "on screen keyboard" using my mouse?
<ikonia> ubuntu: it depends how your network is setup
<FredFlinstone> and freenode
<aertyu> what are the point i have to check ? ikonia
<FredFlinstone> but i shall not recommend you people ever
<ezrafree> FredFlinstone: ubuntu is fantastic, but like anything else, you get out of it what you put into it
<FrozenKnight> A little non cooperative are we FredFlinstone ? :D What can't you find fast? :)
<ubuntu> ikonia, my network is setup with a dhcp nat router
<ikonia> aertyu: look at sendmail/postfix/exim they are the core ones, they all have different pros/cons
<FredFlinstone> i wish you had been more patient
<ezrafree> FredFlinstone: all you are putting in to it right now is complaining and moaning
<ikonia> ubuntu: that's not a network setup, that's just a device
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: enough now
<FredFlinstone> i tried to be with you
<netbeast> anyone here good at installing webcams mine isnt working i have ubuntu 10.10 and a creative pc cam 300
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: either wait for someone to help you, or be quiet
<FredFlinstone> a day is not fast
<ubuntu> dhcp is the setup ikonia
<aertyu> pros/cons means ? ikonia
<ikonia> ubuntu: that's not a setup, that's just a service
<XLV> FredFlinstone, you can always ask for a refund, if you arent happy with services provided
<KM0201> FredFlinstone: well, complain to the person that signs our paychecks for providing support here
<ubuntu> what do you need to know?
<ikonia> aertyu: eg: sendmail is VERY fast for high loads, but hard to setup/manage
<ActionParsnip> XLV: nice
<FredFlinstone> and i didnt complain OR  get an attitude til i was given one (you can check logs)
<ubuntu> its setup on the ledge of the dry erase board?
<ezrafree> how can i get to the onscreen keyboard using just my mouse? any ideas?
<netbeast> i need some help with my webcam
<jay1> (taking a backseat to see what kind of help this room can offer) lol ;)
<zroysch> how long is it supposed to take ubuntu one to synchronize my files? its been sitting here saying "synchronization in progress" for at least three hours. it remains at 0.0%
<aertyu> sendmail is it integrate with webmail ?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: System -> Prefs -> Assistive tech
<aertyu> sendmail is it integrate with webmail ? ikonia
<ubuntu> zroysch, million years
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: thanks
<rww> zroysch: If you haven't already, you might want to try the #ubuntuone channel
<KM0201> !webcam | netbeast
<ubottu> netbeast: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<aertyu> client
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: if you are smart, you can add onboard to system startup
<zroysch> ubuntu thats helpful
<ikonia> zroysch: it's safe to say there is a problem there
<zroysch> rww: i just went there and asked the same question. thanks
<crickj> zroysch: less than three hours
<zroysch> ikonia: i would have to agree.
<ubuntu> zroysch, it depends on how your network is setup
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: that is not bringing up the actual on-screen keyboard
<zroysch> ubuntu my computer is connected to the verizon fios router/modem. i have not configured the firewall for ubuntu one.
<FrozenKnight> Hmm, OK, in this precise are I'm a bit of a newbie. I'd like to get a usb hard drive to run "plug and play" I mean, to make it visible in "Computers" location when I plug it in.
<FrozenKnight> (area)
<Mr18> Is there a fix for Clock Skew?
<ubuntu> zroysch, ikonia says thats not a setup
<ezrafree> is there really no icon to bring up the onscreen keyboard lol
<ezrafree> you must admit, that's kind of funny :)
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: i'd use a keyboard to make a shortcut on the desktop
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: if i had a keyboard i wouldn't be looking for the onscreen one haha
<crickj> zroysch: I *think* ubuntu one uses https anyway, so there shouldn't be a firewall issue
<ezrafree> i mean think about it for a second, hah
<ubuntu> zroysch, take your amount of files sychronizing in size and divide that by the connection speed and convert to minutes or hours
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: not that i know of, you can always ssh in and create a shortcut that way
<ubuntu> be sure to change filesize to bits instead of bytes
<ezrafree> ssh seems to be broken since i installed lib-notify and it decided to remove a bunch of other packages to do so
<FrozenKnight> Right now when I connect a USB drive and go to "Computers" location it doesn't show any drive, is that behaviour normal? And if so... is there a way to set up easy access ? :)
<FrozenKnight> ("Computer")
<crickj> FrozenKnight: no, it isn't normal
<resixian> FrozenKnight: check dmesg | tail
<FrozenKnight> Oh... that's a bummer :(
<crickj> FrozenKnight: is the disk formatted?
<FrozenKnight> OK, doing now
<ubuntu> zroysch, how big are the files it is synching?
<ezrafree> oh how i hope this is all just a bad joke
<vipul> any one know how to  initialise the cluster
<FrozenKnight> crickj: it's a NTFS formatted drive that I've been using for some time.
<zroysch> ubuntu: 241.6MB
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: its not something I use so I'm not really a great guy to ask
<vipul> any one know how to  initialise the cluster
<ezrafree> how on earth has it been overlooked to think to make a way to access the on-screen keyboard from a mouse click?
<zroysch> ubuntu: no matter how big the files are, there should be more than 0.0% transferred over 3 hours.
<crickj> FrozenKnight: go to System -> admin -> disk utility and see if it's listed
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: me neither, it's not the kind of thing anyone would use... unless they needed it :)
<vipul> any one know how to  initialise the cluster
<resixian> FrozenKnight: could be you need 'sudo modprobe ntfs' ?
<FrozenKnight> resixian: I did the dmesg, and it shows "nice" messages, like usb found assuming write through
<vipul>  initialise the cluster
<FrozenKnight> crickj: when I go to the place it isn't listed
<FrozenKnight> resixian: I think it allocated sdc
<liminal> im having a problem with dual  monitor support in ubuntu 10.10
<vipul>  initialise the cluster any one know i have problem with postgreSQL
<rww> !repeat | vipul
<liminal> xorg is applying the wrong resolution settings to each monitor
<ubottu> vipul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FrozenKnight> resixian: wait, it detected the USB hub but not the disk attached to it
<liminal> it gets them the wrong way around
<netbeast> damn camera
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553961
<FrozenKnight> resixian:  trying modprobe
<vipul>  initialise the cluster any one know i have problem with postgreSQL
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: thanks let me read
<FrozenKnight> resixian: nothing output
<crickj> FrozenKnight: what's the output of lsusb?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: http://cmwelsh.com/enable-on-screen-keyboard-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: yes using your initial advice i was able to get an onscreen keyboard to show up at login... now what abotu once i'm logged in though?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: if you install onboard   you can click / drag the icon to the startup items thingy
<resixian> FrozenKnight: there shuoldn't have been any output. try re-plugging your drive int
<KM0201> netbeast: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+question/137960
<vipul> Man any one HERE WHO CAN ANSWER MY QUESTION
<resixian> FrozenKnight: also, can you plug it directly into your box? might be too little power on the usb hub
<ActionParsnip> vipul: have you asked in the postgesql channel (if there is one)
<vipul> YES
<vipul> I did
<FrozenKnight> Hmm, true... trying.
<ActionParsnip> vipul: the sensible answer would be: If nobody replys then the answer is clearly NO
<Chaos2358> ok i am having trouble with my cd creator on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: wassup>
<centcom> hi
<vipul> johto> "initdb" doesn't work well with the multi-version system debian/ubuntu has< what they says
<rww> vipul: as ubottu's already told you, "if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you".
<Chaos2358> i am trying to burn an iso of 10.10 but....
<centcom> hi
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  when i select the iso it asks whether to burn as a file or burn contents
<centcom> canada here
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  i select burn contents and it closes the application
<FrozenKnight> resixian: tried, dmesg says it has attached a usb drive... but I can't find it in System/Admin/Disks and neither in Computers
<KM0201> Chaos2358: what app are you using to burn it?.. there should be an option to "burn as image"
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: what app are you burning with?
<resixian> FrozenKnight: lsmod | grep ntfs shows the ntfs module?
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  ActionParsnip the standard cd/dvd creator that comes with 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: then i suggest you try gnomebaker
<KM0201> Chaos2358: thats probably brasero... install gnomebaker (sudo apt-get install gnomebaker)
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, KM0201 wow ok then thanks guys
<FrozenKnight> resixian: and two numbers the latter 0
<KM0201> if i wasn't as wordy as ActionParsnip i'd beat him to the punch every so often
<KM0201> lol
<FrozenKnight> (yes)
<Chaos2358> KM0201, lol
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: use terminal more and you type faster :)
<KM0201> Chaos2358: once you install gnomebaker.. insert cd, start gnomebaker, go to tools/burn cd iso image... then go fromt here.. it's easy
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i type pretty fast.. just prefer GUI's rather than cli.
<Chaos2358> KM0201, in the 3 mos ive been using ubuntu ive never had to burn a disc
<FrozenKnight> The patience these guys must have :)
<ezrafree> omg i can't even get to synaptic without entering my password which i can't do since i don't have a keyboard.
<KM0201> Chaos2358: i burn data CD's on occasion w/ Gnomebaker... usually when i'm fixing someones computer and i'm retrieving pics, etc.. off a drive before reinstalling Winders
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: the onboard keyboard should work with gksudo etc
<Chaos2358> KM0201, well my bro has a win7 laptop and i generally transfer files to his to burn dvds since my machine only has a dvd-r drive
<KM0201> Chaos2358: ah... i see
<enyawix> can you edit the sources list to go from debian to ubuntu
<guampa> ezrafree: character map?
<velko> enyawix, no
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: i can't find any way to _start_ the onscreen keyboard
<KM0201> enyawix: you can try, but epic fail wouldn't begin to describe what would happen
<ezrafree> guampa: that's an idea, i will give that a shot
<rww> ezrafree: right-click the main menu applet, click Edit Menus. Click Universal Access. Click the checkbox by OnBoard. Click Close. Click Applications. Click Universal Access. Click OnBoard.
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: install onboard and it will have an entry in the applications menu
<rww> onboard was installed by default for me :\
<ActionParsnip> rww: yes it is, ezrafree listen to the smart man :)
<FrozenKnight> resixian I just tried sudo mounting the drive to a temporary folder, and I can do it.
<guampa> yup i have installed too, just hidden in the menu
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: where would this entry be?
<rww> ezrafree: I just told you.
<ezrafree> rrw: sorry didn't see that
<FrozenKnight> win 16
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: under the accessibility options you can enable onboard and it will appear
<netbeast> nope that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: you can then even open the startup items and drag it there so it autostarts
<resixian> FrozenKnight: must be some user permission or the automagic daemon is failing you
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_cNuMZYzxcps/S2sr132286I/AAAAAAAAAv4/Sv-MTllbUgA/s320/Onboard-Menu.png
<ezrafree> AHHH that's got it thanks guys :)
<ezrafree> hopefully i can update this beast and get things working again now lol
<rww> :)
<FrozenKnight> resixian: I had a hunch the daemon might be failing, don't really know why, but I'll use it like this for now :) Thanks resixian ! :)
<Two9A> Right, I've tried asking this before today, but: Does anyone know why my Hauppage Nova-T card won't allow ioctl to be opened to its frontend? http://pastebin.com/6BNHJKXN
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: add the item to your startup items and it'll run at login :)
<Two9A> I've tried compiling up a new 2.6.36 kernel, the driver loads normally, but nothing doing when I dvbsnoop
<resixian> FrozenKnight: also check here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#User Privileges
<resixian> FrozenKnight: it really should 'just work'
<netbeast> action that installing cheese thing didnt work it doesnt detect webcam
<ezrafree> darn, there's no "arrows" on the on screen keyboard so i can't see what the command was that got me in to this mess, but i'm pretty sure it was "sudo apt-get install lib-notify" because i was trying to fix this error i was getting in thunderbird
<FrozenKnight> Thanks resixian :)
<ActionParsnip> netbeast: then websearch for the 8 character hex ID of the device
<ubas> hi to all
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  KM0201 ok gnomebaker is "frozen?" i installed with sudo, opened, tools, burn cd image, selected the iso file, hit burn, it spun up my disc and is just sitting there at"starting new track at sector:0" and its not spinning the disc..
<aertyu> i simply made a copy from one machine to an other machine if i do ls -l on the first i got total 8512   and the second if i do ls -l i got  total 8360  is that normal ?
<netbeast> how do i find the hex id
<shcherbak> ezrafree: history?
<KM0201> Chaos2358: didn't you say you were trying to burn a DVDr?... maybe you need to choose burn DVD iso?
<itaylor57> ezrafree: i think sudo aptitidue update then sudo aptitude install willdo the trick
<ubas> some one for a little help??? My ubuntu going crazy! i cannot open andy folder, cause file manager starts,and when open ubuntu a lot of file manager opened!
#ubuntu 2010-12-17
<ugliefrog> is there a lightscribe program fo ubuntu?
<radi> why do you lie that Natty is unstable :P
<ezrafree> itaylor57: you mean update and then upgrade, right?
<Chaos2358> KM0201, no i am burning a cd-r i was saying that i have never durnt with ubuntu  because my machine has a dvd-r, read and write cd's and read dvd no burning dvds
<radi> everything works perfect for me
<KM0201> Chaos2358: oh ok.
<ActionParsnip> netbeast: run:   lsusb     and you will get the ID
<ActionParsnip> radi: natty is offtopic here
<itaylor57> ezrafree: yea sorry
<KM0201> Chaos2358: did you start w/ a new disk?.. it's possible the previous burn attempts fubar'd it
<radi> bloody hell, some religious war
<radi> anyway
<ubas> hi to all some one for a little help??? My ubuntu going crazy! i cannot open andy folder, cause file manager starts,and when open ubuntu a lot of file manager opened!
<netbeast> ok
<Chaos2358> yep new disc
<KM0201> hmm
<ActionParsnip> radi: no, its the subject of the channel. Natty is supported in #ubuntu+1
<Chaos2358> wow. everything has to fudge up for me today
<KM0201> Chaos2358: thats strange, i've never had a prob w/ gnomebaker
<Azerox> is there a way to sync a FTP folder + one of my local folder automagically?
<Chaos2358> its the window that says baking
<ActionParsnip> Azerox: rsync may work
<Azerox> ActionParsnip, it's for SSH
<Chaos2358> it says its burning the cd but its not spinnning the drive
<alpha> I have a folder with a lot of wav files. How do I convert all of them to mp3? (doing by hand is no option)
<KM0201> Chaos2358: is the progress bar moving?
<aertyu> i simply made a copy from one machine to an other machine if i do ls -l on the first i got total 8512   and the second if i do ls -l i got  total 8360  is that normal ?
<ubas> some one for a little help??? My ubuntu going crazy! i cannot open andy folder, cause file manager starts,and when open ubuntu a lot of file manager opened!
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  nope it started at 3/4 done and said 3 minutes remaining
<ActionParsnip> Azerox: you can use sshfs mounted and rsync that
<KM0201> hmm.
<KM0201> wonder if something is wrong w/ your drive Chaos2358
<netbeast> says its supported
<Chaos2358> its just my luck today man
<itaylor57> aertyu: that can be normal depending on the block size of the different macines
<KM0201> Chaos2358: happens to us all
<aertyu> block size ?
<Chaos2358> KM0201, ive fubard everything ive touched today
<aertyu> means
<redparchel> My ubuntu box 1) rebooted itself 2) came back up with no network interfaces. ifconfig shows nothing but lspci shows it [and the two pci ones i put in after to test] but nothing in ifconfig .. any thoughts? thanks
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  HEY!!! it just started moving.
<KM0201> Chaos2358: lol, good
<Chaos2358> KM0201, with it being iso it shouldnt have had to encode would it?
<itaylor57> aertyu: what kind of host to what kinda of host?
<aertyu> during transfer from remote host to localhost itaylor57
<s3a> Could someone tell me why chrooting and doing update-grub only seems to detect Windows?: http://pastebin.com/zHVtCx3R                       I cannot boot my Linux OS
<s3a> (using lvm2)
<Kruppt> alpha: for a gui method, install soundkonverter ...you can drag and drop the folder/files and be done with it.
<Chaos2358> KM0201, progress bar went all the way across then the window closed, now its spinning and burning the disc
<KM0201> Chaos2358: hmm, seems a bit unusual.
<Mary-Jane> Hello... I have a bad problem... I have no virus software that can scan all programs and find malware, only fixes registry... and I have a trojan
<itaylor57> aertyu: I am probably the wrong person to answer this, more knowledgeable in solaris, but yes getting different resultant sizes across hosts is normal
<Mary-Jane> using up 100% of my memory
<KM0201> but hopefully it works ok... i don't pay much attention while its burning, so that may be normal Chaos2358
<alpha> Kruppt, I am actually doing it right now but with 3000+ files it seems to hang up. Or maybe it is still "working". Dont know
<luxurymode> whats the shortcut key to launch Gedit?
<Chaos2358> KM0201,  yea thats cool
<Mary-Jane> How can I diagnose this? On htop I get like 12% memory usage overall(on files clickable) and it shows 100% at top
<aertyu> ok thanks a lot itaylor57
<aertyu> bye
<KM0201> luxurymode: i'm not sure there is one
<ubas> hey some one can answer to my quest plox?hi to all some one for a little help??? My ubuntu going crazy! i cannot open andy folder, cause file manager starts,and when open ubuntu a lot of file manager opened!
<ezrafree> is there any way to see what the most recent package i installed was?
<luxurymode> KM0201: any way to just open the default text editor?
<Mary-Jane> Hello... Can anyone point me towards a virus software that's free and downloadable?
<KM0201> luxurymode: application/accessories/text editor?
<Mary-Jane> and that I can scan for viruses on my own with
<ezrafree> Mary-Jane: viruses? on linux? huh?
<Mary-Jane> I have a very very bad trojan that will not allow my graphics to work and I need a fix very fast.
<Kruppt> alpha: that many will certainly take a while to encode, could be hangin on a bad file?
<jrib> Mary-Jane: on ubuntu?
<Mary-Jane> all I know is when I'm trying to watch a youtube video it says usable ram can't find 17 bytes
<ejv> Mary-Jane: that sounds like an "error" not a "virus"
<Mary-Jane> and on htop it shows my ram capped and the files I can see only use up 20% max
<KM0201> luxurymode: you can probably had one easily enough if you want to.
<Mary-Jane> I can guarentee you it's a trojan because I watched me get it yesterday
<Mary-Jane> I was browsing 4chan and clicked a link that people later explained as a trojan and ever since my ram's been capped
<ezrafree> ahh i found it, the command i ran that messed my whole system up was: sudo aptitude install libnotify-bin
<aeon-ltd> Mary-Jane: print screen htop for us
<ejv> Mary-Jane: are you familiar with NoScript, Adblock, and FlashBlock scripts for Mozilla Firefox? I suggest you install all three.
<KM0201> ezrafree: i thought you said you removed it?
<jrib> Mary-Jane: you're making very little sense.  You need to take a few minutes and collect your thoughts.  Then summarize exactly what your issue is on exactly ONE line.  If you have logs or errors that you want to share include them in a pastebin
<Mary-Jane> well that doesn't really help me now that I can't watch videos...
<ezrafree> KM0201: i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade first
<Mary-Jane> how do I diagnose a virus on Ubuntu?
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: easiest way, download avast from avast.com (register it), then scan your windows partition w/ it...
<ezrafree> KM0201: now i've removed it but it didn't offer to put everything back :(
<ejv> KM0201: who said she's using windows... lol
<KM0201> ezrafree: thats pretty normal
<ejv> Mary-Jane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<KM0201> ejv: that was the impression i got.
<ezrafree> KM0201: yeah, true... just sucks, i guess
<Mary-Jane> I don't use windows tbh... I am using GNOME with Wine compatibility
<ejv> start reading
<Two9A> And we never did see that screenshot of htop
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: whatever your issue is, it's unlikely a virus that was caused by you clicking a link9(under ubuntu)
<Mary-Jane> hey if anyone wants a screen shot of my htop
<Mary-Jane> send me a page
<Mary-Jane> if you can help
<ejv> we're on the edge of our seats waiting for one mary :)
<aeon-ltd> Mary-Jane: post a screenshot here
<Gnea> Mary-Jane: it doesn't work that way, you just post the screenshot and if someone can help, they will
<ezrafree> wtf is an htop?
<Mary-Jane>   CPU[||||||                            12.7%]     Tasks: 279 total, 1 running
<Mary-Jane>   Mem[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||328/433MB]     Load average: 0.91 0.71 0.60
<Mary-Jane>   Swp[|||||||||                    261/1269MB]     Uptime: 00:16:32
<Mary-Jane>   PID USER     PRI  NI  VIRT   RES   SHR S CPU% MEM%   TIME+  Command
<Mary-Jane>  1834 sean      20   0 10452  7476   604 S  0.0  1.7  0:05.08 /usr/bin/wineserver
<Mary-Jane>  1842 sean      20   0 1570M  6704  4856 S  0.0  1.5  0:01.33 C:\windows\system32\explorer.exe /des
<FloodBot3> Mary-Jane: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mary-Jane>  1975 sean      20   0  238M 53500 23840 S  0.0 12.1  0:01.29 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox-bin
<Mary-Jane>  1066 sean      20   0  7764  2156  1252 S  0.0  0.5  0:00.68 /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2
<KM0201> lol
 * jrib sighs
 * ejv facepalms
<Two9A> Yeah, a screenshot.
<ezrafree> that's a heck of a screenshot
<Gnea> !screenshot | Mary-Jane
<ubottu> Mary-Jane: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Mary-Jane> !!!
<Matrice64> lol
<ejv> very obnoxious, thanks
<slide> Anyone know where I could find a case with lots of hard drive bays? I need at least 12
<ejv> is there an !etiquette command for the newbies?
<jrib> !ot | slide
<ubottu> slide: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> ejv: !guidelines
<ejv> !guidelines
 * Two9A is still waiting on ideas about his Nova-T DVB card
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ejv> nah jrib, something more 'targeted'
<Mary-Jane> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 17 bytes)
<Gnea> !guidelines > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<ejv> yes i got it
<ejv> thanks
<Gnea> ejv: it doesn't get anymore targetted than that.
<ejv> lol
<Two9A> Mary-Jane: That's er, a PHP error
<Two9A> Mary-Jane: Try turning up the amount of memory PHP uses?
<Mary-Jane> How do I do that?
<jrib> Mary-Jane: where are you getting this error exactly?
<ejv> ask your host to increase the memory limit in php.ini
<Mary-Jane> that's on my browser when I try watching a video
<jrib> Mary-Jane: what video? where?
<itaylor57> Mary-Jane is getting this via wine if I remember right
<ejv> why name would someone watch video through wine... sounds excruciating
<laurodi> hi
<ejv> s/name//
<laurodi> anyones got Wikileaks irc?
<Gnea> ejv: we don't really worry about that
<Gnea> laurodi: #wikileaks, obviously
<ejv> did you try #wikileaks
<laurodi> off..;/
<Mary-Jane> okay
<Mary-Jane> I just got a call...
<Mary-Jane> jrib it happens with every video I try
<Mary-Jane> and yes the graphics on wine ARE excrutiating
<ejv> Mary-Jane: you should probably try #wine then
<ezrafree> does apt-get have a log file where i can see which packages it removed earlier?
<jrib> Mary-Jane: you aren't answering my question
<Mary-Jane> I tried terminaling php.ini and I didn't get anything
<ezrafree> so i can try putting them all back
<Mary-Jane> jrib my interenst crashed
<Mary-Jane> I can only see very little lines I missed
<ejv> hmm #wine doesn't exist, wonder where they hang out...
<Mary-Jane> what video???
<Mary-Jane> let me find one without porn on it
<jrib> Mary-Jane: if what others say is correct and this is a php error, then it's a server-side issue...
<laurodi> wiki doenst response...;//
<shcherbak> ejv: #winehq ?
<ejv> shcherbak: cool beans
<Mary-Jane> well I don't even have a php.ini file....
<Mary-Jane> And I'm currently for the better part up to date
<Mary-Jane> with 10.04
<jrib> Mary-Jane: of course not, you aren't the server
<Mary-Jane> or w/e
<laurodi> guys?..
<Mary-Jane> Then how do I have it increase memory?
<Mary-Jane> (I only have 512 mb as is)
<jrib> Mary-Jane: you need to answer my question before we can help you.
<laurodi> needed indeed wiki irc A?
<ejv> are you sure you're not trolling us...
<ejv> be honest :)
<ezrafree> laurodi: off topic, but, wikipedia.org is responding for me just fine
<Mary-Jane> jrib... what question?
<Mary-Jane> You really want me to post a link to a porn site in here??? really????
<Mary-Jane> *Sighs*
<laurodi> no im not... wikeleaks.. irc ;)
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: PM it to me
<ezrafree> yep, Mary-Jane is a troll
<jrib> Mary-Jane: you said all videos.  Surely that includes one that's not porn.
<Kruppt> ezrafree: /var/log/apt/term.log
<Mary-Jane> Hah
<ezrafree> laurodi: sounds off topic to me
<laurodi> need some info thats all
<Mary-Jane> If only you knew my lifestyle.
<ezrafree> thanks Kruppt
<laurodi> ezrafree: i  know srry..
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: i work in a max security prison, nothing you show me is probably not something i've not saw a gazillion times
<otak> 512MB for gnome, wine and firefox?!
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: thats an error, not a link
<Mary-Jane> That's the error I get at the link
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: gimme the link
<Two9A> otak: The 512
<Two9A> Has nothing to do with gnome, wine or firefox
<ezrafree> is it normal to have both aptitude and apt-get installed?
<Mary-Jane> it's not a corrupt link...
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: so what is your issue, you're just dying to see it or what
<Mary-Jane> Yes.
<Mary-Jane> Well... I just want it fixed tbh
<Mary-Jane> w/e my problem is
<Mary-Jane> I went to some stupid link yesterday that wanted you to click a picture of a hot chick 200 times to see her naked
<ezrafree> Mary-Jane: i've seen no evidence that your system has any problem. an error on a remote website has nothing to do with your system.
<Mary-Jane> and apparently it turbo charged my ram into 100% range
<Two9A> I get the feeling this is a troll.
<Mary-Jane> Let me try more sites.... I can't live without porn... you know.
<jrib> Mary-Jane: stop.  If you can't provide a sfw example, then we can't help you.
<Two9A> Just a feeling!
<ezrafree> definitely a troll
<humph> hey, I'm trying to fix an issue with nvidia drivers not remembering my desired resolution for the monitor.  Any advice?
<ejv> Two9A: so do i lol, called it ten minutes ago
<laurodi> writn some info that why i need it..
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: when i remove the actual video link, and go tot he homepage, and click a video, none of the videos work
<Two9A> ejv: I only just got back from poking my TV card with a stick some more
<humph> I can set it, try to write to xorg.conf, and on reboot it's back to 640x480
<shcherbak> Mary-Jane: kill fash or anything which looks as such! (and stop it, not that funny)
<Mary-Jane> Okay so if they don't work for you
<Mary-Jane> they don't work altogether....
<shcherbak> *flash*
<Mary-Jane> They worked on my old operating system :(
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: correct, it doesn't mean you have a virus
<iflema> humph try... hold ALT and press F2 then type gksu nvidia-settings
<Mary-Jane> that was my best site too..
<humph> iflema: k sec
<Mary-Jane> But then how do I lower my ram usage?
<Mary-Jane> on  Htop it shows me capping ram nearly 24/7 other tiems maybe 95% use
<Kruppt> ezrafree: i have both installed and use apt-get only, have used aptitude a few times in certain binds,..but from what I understand you are to use one or the other exclusively
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: there's a million sites, for virtually any fettish, if thats the best you can find... you probably need to work on yoru google-foo
<Mary-Jane> I do!
<Mary-Jane> They were sooo young though...
<Mary-Jane> and so fair skinned
<Mary-Jane> :(
<jrib> Mary-Jane: this channel is only for ubuntu support.  Move on.
<ezrafree> Kruppt: maybe that's what messed me up so badly, the command i ran (recommended from a website to fix my problem with thunderbird) was an aptitude command
<shcherbak> Mary-Jane: htop (install) and sort by memory useage then F9 to kill, try also metacity --replace
<ezrafree> Mary-Jane: go troll somewhere else
<humph> iflema: k, yeah been in there a bunch.  that's where I'm setting it
<Mary-Jane> Hey... I /b/trollin. Not it/r/crollin
<iflema> the gksudo should make the settings save...
<iflema> humph the gksudo should make the settings save...
<humph> alright, I'll reboot and see if it took
<humph> brb
<Kruppt> ezrafree: yeah, you generally have to stick with one or the other otherwise things get hosed
<ezrafree> Kruppt: *sigh* is there any way to fix this?
<ezrafree> would it be best if i uninstalled aptitude?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how do you search for a file in the current directory and subdirectories under it?
<humph> iflema: no difference -- it works there, seems to see all my proper settings, then on reboot, back to 640x480
<Mary-Jane> Hi so if my computer has integrated speakers in the monitor... how do I get my computer to recognize them and use it for audio?
<KM0201> Nicolas_Leonidas: ls
<shcherbak> Nicolas_Leonidas: ls -R | grep filename
<jrib> Nicolas_Leonidas: use "find"
<KM0201> Mary-Jane: your monitor cable will have an audio jack.. plug it into the the speaker port
<tchebb> Nicolas_Leonidas: You can use find
<Kruppt> ezrafree: I have not used aptitude in sometime, so I would have to read up on the matter myself
<iflema> humph when you gksudo the change settings, make sure not to *merge* but overwrite previous settings.... and click apply...
<humph> Nicolas_Leonidas: find . -name 'foo*'
<humph> iflema: yeah, did that
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I like the command locate
<humph> Nicolas_Leonidas: locate is looking in a db, though, careful
<jrib> Nicolas_Leonidas: but that doesn't do what you asked
<Nicolas_Leonidas> is there a way to make locate search for the file in current directory?
<humph> iflema: it's as though it is ignoring what the driver is writing out to xorg.conf
<shcherbak> Nicolas_Leonidas: sorry, (apart of find) i made mistake, should be ls -lR | grep filename
<humph> iflema: any other thoughts?  I'm not sure what to try next.  the xorg.conf looks like this: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/890676
<shcherbak> Nicolas_Leonidas: Using wildcats with locate --> /home/mine/*/filename
<rww> wildcards ;P
<humph> any other xorg.conf folks around?
<shcherbak> rww: uhm, yes
<rasknikoff> hello
<rasknikoff> can my hp printer work on my linux machine.is it plug an play
<Maximo_Poder> oi
<itaylor57> rasknikoff: yes it can, what model
<KM0201> !printing | rasknikoff
<ubottu> rasknikoff: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mamous> hello can some one help me, i have a problem after i update my Rhythmbox to 0.13.2 the sound menu control stop working in ubuntu 10.10
<rasknikoff> i havent bought on yet
<rasknikoff> i have linux thou
<Guest73344> Hey! Has anyone had issue with Google Earth? I downloaded the 32 bit version of it from the webby for Linux, and when I try to run it, nothing happens.
<FloridaGuy> for ubuntu 11.04 what irc channel do i join
<rasknikoff> sound setting are it most of the time,did you delete something
<shcherbak> #ubuntu+1
<shcherbak> FloridaGuy: ^^
<Nicolas_Leonidas> is there any favorite internet radio software you have? I have  streamtuner which is too old and doesn't work properly
<Guest73344> Did I delete sound settings? I'm wouldn't think so.
<Guest73344> I wouldn't*
<FloridaGuy> shcherbak, they suport both gnome and kde
<rasknikoff> you might have to fix it from root
<shcherbak> Nicolas_Leonidas: mplayer to listen, shoutcast/icecast to play
<iflema> Guest73344 try  chmod u+x <filename>  then run it with  ./  in front, from a terminal...
 * KM0201 prefers audacious for listening to music..
<shcherbak> FloridaGuy: dunno, had no biggies with natty yet.
<mamous> hello can some one help me, i have a problem after i update my Rhythmbox to 0.13.2 the sound menu control stop working in ubuntu 10.10
<housam> hi
<housam> hello
 * shcherbak prefer mocp, but it does not do all pls.
<FloridaGuy> shcherbak, everything seems good.... all but panel in kde...cant get icons to work
<van7hu> hi,what about xen in ubuntu,
<van7hu> ubuntu seems not support xen !
<SubstreamAI> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a CD.  Its on the screen you specify your name, account, PW, and login options... it seems to be stuck...
<rww> SubstreamAI: make the username all lower case
<mikel> van7hu: xen can be made to work, but you really ought to use kvm instead if you're able. It's much better supported
<SubstreamAI> thanks... brb
<SubstreamAI> no go
<Guest73344> Does anyone know how I could go about finding what's wrong with Google Earth?  I'm a really new user, and I've tried reinstalling it, with no avail.
<SubstreamAI> It gave me Checks next to each box like it was happy
<van7hu> mikel: I will try with OpenSUSE :) !
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how did KM0201 make his text italic? is there an irc command?
<tchebb> Guest73344: What's the problem with it?
<shcherbak> FloridaGuy: on this stage is rather normal. Have you read release notes?
<KM0201> Guest73344: well... open a terminal and type  googleearth   and when it crashes, read the output
<iszak> How can I get nginx/mysql/php5-fpm services to auto-start?
<KM0201> Nicolas_Leonidas: because i'm awesome.. :)
<Guest73344> command not found
<FloridaGuy> shcherbak, not yet
<Nicolas_Leonidas> KM0201: how can I be awesome like that?
<Guest73344> for googleearth
<Nicolas_Leonidas> ~hi
<KM0201> Nicolas_Leonidas: it's probably something in your settings... what client are you using?
<Guest73344> And the problem is that it just doesn't open at all, tchebb
<Nicolas_Leonidas> KM0201: chatzilla
<KM0201> Nicolas_Leonidas: i have no idea w/ chatzilla....
<rww> Nicolas_Leonidas: Is this message italicized?
<padster> HELLO GENTLEMEN
<mikel> Any slapd experts in the house?
<mikel>  I'm trying to set up an OpenLDAP tree on my Ubuntu 10.04 server, following the instructions given at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html. I've added the cosine, nis and inetorgperson schemas, and built a backend ldif file as specified in the helpfile, and when i invoked ldapadd on the backend file, it seemed to work fine. But then when I attempt to add the frontend file as the next step, I'm pr
<KM0201> Nicolas_Leonidas: fwiw though, mine doesn't come up in italics.. so its obviously a setting in chatzilla
<Nicolas_Leonidas> rww: nope
<SubstreamAI> rww: Down at the progress bar it said "Ready when you are..." but there was nothing more to fill in.  It was happy with all my enteries.
<mikel> ompted for an LDAP password, and using the one I specified in the backend file doesn't seem to work; I get "ldap_bind: Confidentiality required (13)"
<SubstreamAI> rww: I hit back to see if I missed something on another screen... everythign looked good
<Nicolas_Leonidas> KM0201: when you said prefers audacious for listening to music..
<tchebb> Guest73344: You installed from the official Google deb file?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> it was shown italic
<KM0201> Guest73344: ok... what version of google earth, and how did you install it
<rww> SubstreamAI: What's the username you gave it?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> KM0201: what's the feature called in your app?
 * Jordan_U thinks that Nicolas_Leonidas is referring to how KM0201 used /me.
 * Nicolas_Leonidas thinks Jordan_U is right
<KM0201> Nicolas_Leonidas: i have o idea, it's not a feature i enabled, it's clearly on your end
<soroush> hi, how can I make untrusted packages to be installable. Now I get an error saying requested untrusted package
<SubstreamAI> rww: I made sure the network was enabled, and now its stuck saying "Getting the time from a network server"
 * shcherbak wonders
<brianBTB> Is it possible to call terminal commands from Python? for example, get a string, send it to terminal, print output?
<soroush> when I try to install some packages
 * Nicolas_Leonidas hates explaining the unexplainables
<Guest73344> I installed the Google-Earth-Stable_Current_i386.deb is the name of the file, and I did download it from the google website.
 * KM0201 rarely thinks Jordan_U is wrong
<KM0201> :)
<SubstreamAI> rww, and its just sitting there, way longer than it should if it would time out eventually
<tchebb> soroush: You need to add the public key for the repository.
<SubstreamAI> rww, says "Your Name" and I put charles
<soroush> I can install untrusted packages through terminal but not GUI
<tchebb> soroush: What repository are you trying to download from?
<soroush> tchebb: how can I do it_
<KM0201> Guest73344: ok... and when you type googleearth and hit enter, it says command not found?
 * Nicolas_Leonidas hates applications that have a different theme
<mikel> brianBTB: http://bytes.com/topic/python/answers/457798-how-run-shell-commands-within-python does this help?
 * Nicolas_Leonidas like Amarok
<SubstreamAI> rww: for "Your computer's name" I have athlon-2000
<padster> Nicolas_Leonidas: so do i ^^ about the themes
<Jordan_U> Nicolas_Leonidas: Please move non support related comments to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<SubstreamAI> rww: but even if I change it to just athlon, the Forward button remains disabled
<soroush> tchebb: I donno
<Guest73344> Yes. Command not found.
<KM0201> Guest73344: hold on, lemme download it and try installing it
<soroush> tchebb: I have some repositories enabled
<Guest73344> googleearth: command not found
<Guest73344> Thanks :)
<tchebb> soroush: What package are you trying to install?
<rww> SubstreamAI: I asked about the username field, not the "Your name" field.
<KM0201> Guest73344: this is google earth 6... right?  32 or 64bit?
<SubstreamAI> rww: the last thing the terminal window shows is "switched to page usersetup"
<Guest73344> 32 bit
<soroush> tchebb: for example KMonth
<KM0201> ok
<SubstreamAI> rww: there is no User Name field...
<rww> SubstreamAI: should look something like http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/Ubuntu_10.10_Installer.png :\
<padster> why was i kicked?
<soroush> tchebb: even I cannot upgrade through GUI and i have to do sudo apt-get upgrade
<tchebb> soroush: What GUI are you using, and do you get a warning when you install from the terminal? If you do, paste it here.
<padster> oh, wrong channel, sry
<SubstreamAI> rww: no, that's exactly what it looks like :)
<rww> SubstreamAI: The third input box down...
 * SubstreamAI is an idiot... so sorry
<Nicolas_Leonidas> has anyone ever installed zend server?
<soroush> tchebb: synaptic package manager or Ubuntu sotware center
<brianBTB> mikel, that seems to be a good place to start.
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I can't find the apache .conf file, there is one in /etc/apache2/ but that seems to have nothing to do with what's running on my computer
<soroush> tchebb: I have the problem with both of them
<SubstreamAI> rww: forgive me... I just don't know whats wrong with me.  Its not my day.  Thanks, :)
<Nicolas_Leonidas> because I remove virtual hosts and they still work, I add new ones and they don't work
<KM0201> Guest73344: open a terminal and type "google-earth" no quotes, hit enter, and see if you get a "bin not found" error
<Guest73344> yes
<fmigpaulo> kernel experts, i need help: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10243985#post10243985
<shcherbak> rww: you seems to have ability to convince people to accept truth very humbly.
<Guest73344> ./googleearth-bin: not found
<KM0201> Guest73344: ok... hold on, trying the fix now
<rww> SubstreamAI: np. Did you get it working now?
<tchebb> soroush: What error do you get exactly?
<SubstreamAI> rww: I just CAN'T believe I failed that one... gadz.  Yes, it seems to be working
<rww> :)
<soroush> tchebb: exactly I get the error Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati ### I couldn-t find english translation in translationproject.org. BUT IT MEANS requesting installation of untrusted packages
<guampa> fmigpaulo: looks like a broken hdd
<SubstreamAI> rww: Thank you sir.  I hope the rest of your day goes far better than the last 30 min of mine!  :)
<brianBTB> mikel, all, it doesnt seem to do much
<brianBTB> ...
<KM0201> Guest73344: u there?
<Guest73344> Yes, I am.
<KM0201> Guest73344: open a terminal and    sudo apt-get install lsb-core     it's gonna wanna install about 15-16 packages, let it do it.. then google earth will work
<tchebb> soroush: Paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste that link here
<fmigpaulo> ty for the information guampa. Can i do anything to repair it? hdd is not entirely broken or else i could not be here...
<Raydiation> !date
<Guest73344> It's getting the 15-16 packages. I don't know how you guys do it, but one day, I want to. =P
<soroush> tchebb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544692/ as you can see just some of them are enabled
<KM0201> Guest73344: when you have a problematic app... always try to start it in terminal and when it crashes, google the reason it crashes, you'll usually find somene has figured it out...
<Guest73344> Oh, cool. Thanks.
<KM0201> in this case.. googleearth, doesn't start google earth anymore, google-earth does
<KM0201> Guest73344: in this case, i just googled the error i got when it tried to start.. and it was the first link google turned up
<bezao> hi my ubuntu lost network config, it was using eth0, now it is using eth3, but i only have one network card, and my ubuntu cant ping my router/dhcp or any others computers on the lan
<Guest73344> Excellent.  Well, I'm sure I'll be back.  Thanks, again.
<benkillin> oh screw this channel
<brianBTB> Guys, just scoping if anyone would be interested, a user made (not official) merger of Back Track and Ubuntu. Nice GUI with all the hacking tools you could dream of.
<KM0201> Guest73344: np
<brianBTB> I am going to try if enough people would like it
<tchebb> soroush: Now paste the output of 'sudo apt-key list'
<guampa> fmigpaulo: try running smartcl -a /dev/sda and see what it throws, it'll give you more info on the disk health. OTOH i had once a similar problem and was kernel related, i only got rid of it upgrading to a newer kernel from the kernel devs ppa
<soroush> tchebb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544694/
<fmigpaulo> ok. In this case kernel upgrade won't work... at least from the last one to current
<guampa> fmigpaulo: then prolly it's the disk. and yes you may be able to use it semi normally for a while before it kicks
<fmigpaulo> ty very much
<tchebb> soroush: I assume you've tried 'sudo apt-get update'
<guampa> np
<brianBTB> Guys, just scoping if anyone would be interested, a user made (not official) merger of Back Track and Ubuntu. Nice GUI with all the hacking tools you could dream of.
<brianBTB> I am going to try if enough people would like it
<bezao> hi my ubuntu lost network config, it was using eth0, now it is using eth3, but i only have one network card, and my ubuntu cant ping my router/dhcp or any others computers on the lan
<brianBTB> *and gals
<soroush> tchebb: I've already done it too
<soroush> tchebb: but how is it related and how can I solve the problem
<guampa> brianBTB: but..isn't bt ubuntu-based already?
<brianBTB> yes, but it is ubuntu 10.10
<brianBTB> now and it was 8.* then]
<soroush> tchebb: now I have to copy the package lists to install them through terminal and i can't install or upgrade many (maybe any) packages using ubuntu software center
<tchebb> soroush: Okay. You seem to have the proper signing keys. You can try commenting out the last line in sources.list
<tchebb> soroush: I'm not sure why it's there. Do you need it for something?
<brianBTB> the GUI on bt is horrid. I like pretty GUI. so pretty...
<soroush> tchebb: I did it but the problem is remained
<tchebb> soroush: Did you run apt'get update after doing it?
<tchebb> *apt-get
 * soroush is trying
<Milosz> hi
<bezao> hi my ubuntu lost network config, it was using eth0, now it is using eth3, but i only have one network card, and my ubuntu cant ping my router/dhcp or any others computers on the lan
<revberaldo> Hello, I'm trying to get a Realtek 8190 to work with Ubuntu Maverick but I'm having trouble…
<edwinT> Has anyone ever tried to use one Ubuntu machine to run 2 monitors, 2 keyboards, 2 mice, and 2 users (on each)?
<iszak> How can I get nginx/mysql/php5-fpm services to auto-start?
<netbeast> hello
<edwinT> One machine, 2 physical user setup?
<revberaldo> I installed the net8190p Windows XP driver with ndiswrapper, I can find the wireless networks but it won't connect
<Chris_E> hi
<luxurymode> Hey all. I'm running dual monitors in ubuntu with ATI catalyst. When I click to maximize a youtube video, it maximizes it onto the other screen. Thoughts?
<soroush> tchebb: apt-get update was run with some errors >W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Impossibile connettersi a it.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 193.206.140.37 80]
<brianBTB> edwinT, not that I know but it would be cool
<shcherbak> bezao: put down eth3 (sudo ifconfig eth3) and restart network and rise eth0
<soroush> tchebb: and it didn't still work
<shcherbak> bezao: sudo ifconfig eth3 down
<edwinT> hey brian, yeah it would be nice. It's possible, but I haven't looked at what it would require.
<soroush> tchebb: when I go to ubuntu software center I can't install kmouth
<Milosz> what do you think about ubuntu cloud and web server with 4 sites?
<CakeSwim> Hey folks, anyone got any experience with Android development with eclipse on ubuntu? I'm having trouble getting my g2 recognised properly
 * dannyLopez ya regresa
<iszak> luxurymode, flashhacker for ubuntu or something.
<brianBTB> ...? hmm... why would you want to, edwinT
<luxurymode> iszak: thank you sir. where can i get it?
<tchebb> soroush: It looks like that line wasn't commented out. What exactly did you do?
<ftg2> CakeSwim: i've done some but i don't have an actual device, so i probably can't help you
<netbeast> why is it always onething in linux that doesnt want to work
<iszak> luxurymode, try http://firefox-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/06/flash-issues-solutions.html
<netbeast> damn camera
<CakeSwim> ...I followed this: http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/device.html but I'm getting ???????? n/a target unkown in Android Device Chooser
<edwinT> I work at a library and we have two machines that are only used to look up book information by Patrons. I just thought it would be useful only to need a single computer.
<iszak> luxurymode, "FlashHacker" is actually a Windows fix for it, but I'm assuming there's one for linux.
<soroush> tchebb: I have commented the last line #deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<luxurymode> iszak: right. im using chrome. does that make a diff?
<KM0201> netbeast: just gotta research your stuff thoroughly... before you buy.. :)
<iszak> Honestly not sure.
<iszak> there is a separate one for chrome on windows, but not sure about linux.
<netbeast> ya i mean it says its supported but for some reason no program is picking it up
<netbeast> it even reads the id off of it
<netbeast> but i get 2 ghost video dev
<KM0201> netbeast: well what programs have you tried?
<netbeast> cheese
<iszak> luxurymode, hmm
<KM0201> what have you tried?
<netbeast> cheese and mplayer
<netbeast> cheesy cam booth
<brianBTB> edwinT, interesting, I would create and interface with several microcontrollers wired to the moniters, the HID's and a large hard drive. Then just create a simple program for the unit. Bt it would be a lot harder
<jeffreyf> Hi all...any solution for "battery may be old or broken" and a erroneous charge capacity message
<KM0201> netbeast: and what version of ubuntu?... what hve you tried?
<iszak> luxurymode, I'm not sure if that's the answer..
<netbeast> 10.10
<shcherbak> netbeast: for both v4l v4l2 ?
<luxurymode> iszak: actually lemme first see if i have this problem in FF. i just hate FF, i prefer chrome
<edwinT> brain: I saw the information on Userful, but the setup isn't free....
<tchebb> soroush: Also comment out the lucid-backports line and try again
<netbeast> i just installed it so  they say it using gspca
<brianBTB> can U send me the link, edwinT
<brianBTB> it is just my kind of project
<KM0201> netbeast: oh thats right... i sent you a launchpad link a while ago, did ou do what it said?
<netbeast> i dont know much about linux so i would think it would just see it
<iszak> luxurymode, I don't know if a solution exists tbh now.
<iszak> google around for it is all I can suggest.
<netbeast> ya nothings working with it
<KM0201> netbeast: if everything just worked w/ linux, would likely use it over 'doze
<edwinT> brianBTB: http://www2.userful.com/
<luxurymode> iszak: strange, i think its a monitor issue bc if i have the video playing on my left monitor and i click to maximize it maximizes on that monitor. its only when im playing on right monitor that it pushes it to the right monitor in fullscreen.
<edwinT> And how do you message in that manner? I never used IRC in rooms this large...
<bezao> shcherbak just put eth3 down, and restart? will bring eth0 back?
<netbeast> it keeps saying spca but i cant install those drivers but then it says 10.10 uses gspca and the webcam is supported by it
<soroush> tchebb: commenting these lines won-t i have problem for udating my hardware drivers(wireless and graphic card)?
<KM0201> netbeast: ok.. did you do what launchpad said?
<KM0201> netbeast: adding the repository, etc?
<netbeast> ya didnt work
<netbeast> said link is broken or something
<KM0201> oh ok
<brianBTB> looks sweet. I bet there is a way to do it for less but there will be no free way.
<iszak> luxurymode, I doubt it, but possibly.
<luxurymode> iszak: http://goo.gl/BFVGS should i try some of those solutions?
<jeffreyf> any solution for "battery may be old or broken" and a erroneous charge capacity message.  It is a new battery
<soroush> tchebb: anyway the problem was solved. thanks a lot. uncommenting those lines then update then trying to install kmouth package
<netbeast> too bad i couldnt use wine to get it to work
<shcherbak> bezao: combination sudo ifconfig eth3 && /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo ifconfig eth0 up <--- should try to force right configuration (have you restarted nm-applet?)
<skulltip> why is firefox and chrome loading web pages so slowly?  ubuntu 10.10 and firefox 3.6.13
<iszak> luxurymode, you can, but I would personally google around, I haven't fixed it in linux only in windows.
<shcherbak> bezao: all with sudo
<netbeast> not loading slow for me
<Zorlin> ?
<skulltip> have static IP set up, still doesn't help for me
<Frodubuntu> hi chanel
<Frodubuntu> I have a question
<Frodubuntu> I'm having trouble with dhcpd
<edwinT> ! O and evidently there is a tutorial: http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Frodubuntu> my computer that aren't specified as hosts are not receiving dhcpd offers
<skulltip> 40Mb service and I have to wait for pages to load
<bezao> shcherbak i'll try
<edwinT> O and evidently there is a tutorial: http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<iszak> luxurymode, sorry I couldn't help anymore.
<Frodubuntu> dhcpd issue can't get clients to accept dhcpoffer
<luxurymode> iszak: np i appreciate your help
<skulltip> maybe i should try an IP release
<shcherbak> netbeast: mplayer -vf screenshot -fps 10 tv:// driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0
<shcherbak> netbeast: mplayer -vf screenshot -fps 10 tv:// driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0
<skulltip> that would kick everyone off on my network right?
<KM0201> netbeast: got a few minutes?
<bezao> shcherbak eth3 gave an error
<bezao> shcherbak unable to get adapter
<Frodubuntu> skulltip: I've tried releasing
<craigbass1976> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Frodubuntu> dissabling the interface and reenabling
<KM0201> netbeast: are you there?
<netbeast> yes
<shcherbak> bezao: then: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<KM0201> send me a PM.. we'll try to figure this out, i found some other directions, but it's fairly detailed.. no guarantees
<netbeast> ok
<Frodubuntu> dhcpd on linux, client is vista
<skulltip> will try that later thanks Frodubuntu
<craigbass1976> There's a raid setup on a server that just landed in my lap.  This box is currently an xp box, about to become ubuntu.  The raid is done via the bios.  Anyone have any words of warning?
<Frodubuntu> skulltip: I thought you were suggesting me something
<skulltip> oops sorry
<ParthianBarbaria> !ubuntu LTS
<jeffreyf> craigbass1976:  Test after install.  A hardware raid should work and be recognized.  if it works, then it works
<ParthianBarbaria> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<craigbass1976> jeffreyf, using the livecd right now, they're showing up as two seperate drives.  I'm a raid idiot; what's this mean?  I thought it was a RAID1 setup, so I guess that makes sense.  If I touch a file on one, should it show up on the other?
<ParthianBarbaria> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeffreyf> there are two physical volumes, but the system should see it as one logical volumes.....
<jeffreyf> depending on the setup i guess
<skulltip> what is comparable for tracert on ubuntu
<craigbass1976> jeffreyf, I haven't set it up yet; like I said, it's supposed to be set up (and appears to be) in the BIOS.  My test (touch raid-test) failed btw; it didnt' show up on the other drive
<scapegoat> skulltip: 'traceroute'
<Sanctusorium> If I virtualize Ubuntu in Windows 7, will it have full access to my ram, cpu, video card, and etc?
<jeffreyf> craigbass1976:  I not a raid expert....have you tried the forums?
<craigbass1976> jeffreyf, not yet.
<stefanos> hello, can anyone help me with wireshark?
<iszak> How can I get nginx/mysql/php5-fpm services to auto-start?
<jeffreyf> craigbass1976:  try posting in the forums....even searching.  I may be a matter of reformatting the disks as raid first (makes sense anyway) then laying down the OS
<jeffreyf> craigbass1976: Try the disk utilities on the live cd....no harm no foul since it isn't working yet
<ksbalaji> I installed googleearthpackage and did run make-googleearth-package. now I am asked to do some deb bin install which I am not able to find. Help
<bezao> shcherbak lost my adapters, ifconfig -a only shows 'lo'
<CakeSwim> any guys with android dev experience able to help me get my G2 recognised? :)
<benson> whats a good avi to dvd converter and burner for linux??
<Quantum_Ion> CakeSwim,  /join #android-dev
<Sanctusorium> If I virtualize Ubuntu in Windows 7, will it have full access to my ram, cpu, video card, and etc?
<Quantum_Ion> CakeSwim, type /join #android-dev
<CakeSwim> cheers Quantum, was looking for that
<CakeSwim> :)
<dnivra> benson, i know arista transcoder can convert to DVD and burning i guess you could use brasero?
<benson> there is one called dvd man?
<benson> what was it called,, something like that
<Bazz> hey, im new to ubuntu, any things i should do? guna learn python, any suggs?
<dnivra> !info mandvd | benson
<ubottu> benson: mandvd (source: mandvd): simple Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6-1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2862 kB, installed size 6384 kB
<benson> dnivra: thanks
<dnivra> benson, np :).
<benson> :)
<ksbalaji> googleearth installation?
<shcherbak> bezao: lpci to see hardware (or lshw)
<Zergost> having issues sharing internet on pc (wifi card) with my ethernet port. using 10.10, can anyone help me out?
<dnivra> Bazz, you could check out applications written in python in the ubuntu-software center, bzr etc maybe? maybe fix a few bugs/feature enhances or something?
<shcherbak> bezao: it is not usb dapter?
<CakeSwim> Hey Quantum_Ion for some reason my messages can't be sent to that channel :(
<bezao> shcherbak noop
<NRoach44> Does anybody know how to stop ubuntu locking up the computer when i turn wifi of on my eee 701. 10.10, fully updated updated.
<shcherbak> bezao: lspci ?
<Bazz> thank you dnivra, i am new to all the programming stuff.
<ksbalaji> anyone installed googleearth in lucid?
<shcherbak> bezao: look for Ethernet or Network controller.
<dnivra> Bazz, no problem :).
<bezao> shcherbak none on the list
<Quantum_Ion> CakeSwim, you might have to register your nickname
<CakeSwim> oh, how do I do that?
<dnivra> CakeSwim, please ask that in #freeonde.
<dnivra> CakeSwim, #freenode *
<_jesse_> !register | CakeSwim
<ubottu> CakeSwim: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shcherbak> bezao: have you tried check board (is it properly connected) and connect to another machine.
<shcherbak> bezao: or it is integrated?
<bezao> shcherbak yes it is
<bezao> let me reboot
<shcherbak> bezao: rather use live cd
<bezao> its on another c
<bezao> pc
<shcherbak> bezao: and go to bios
<bezao> shcherbak bleh, now it shows eth4 instead of eth3
<shcherbak> bezao: ok, one second, you need to edit configuration, does it work as 4? and can you ifdonw/ifup?
<bezao> dont work, cant ping router/lan pcs
<edwinT> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<edwinT> !!
<shcherbak> bezao: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=14331 <-- same thing
<bezao> let me check
<shcherbak> bezao: and clear fix here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745293
<shcherbak> bezao: post of andguent
<Mr18> Anyone know the keyboard shortcut to Force Quit?
<shcherbak> Mr18: you mean system or application?
<Mr18> Application
<levo> quit
<levo> quit
<OerH> ctrl + Q
<shcherbak> Mr18: Alt-F4, or Xkill, or (nongraphical) killall name, or kill PID
<Mr18> Ah, thanks
<shcherbak> Mr18: sorry *xkill* not Xkill
<Mr18> kk
<Sanctusorium> If I virtualize Ubuntu in Windows 7, will it have full access to my ram, cpu, video card, and etc?  Thanks to any one who can help :)
<Mr18> Sanctusorium, Yes.
<Mr18> If you set it up that way.
<elias79> how do a list running services and programs
<craigbass1976> what's the best way to see a ubuntu desktop from windows
<Sanctusorium> Alright, awesome!  Thanks! :D
<shcherbak> elias79: top, ps, htop, netstat
<shcherbak> elias79: my best --> pstree
<sacarlson> Sanctusorium: It can't have full access to ram or cpu,  the video card it might be able to use most but I've never seen things like compiz run in it
<elias79> thanks
<shcherbak> craigbass1976: vnc is propably most portable
<stOrmBlast> hello somebody can help me, its with myphpadmin ???
<craigbass1976> shcherbak, does someone need to be logged into gnome for this to work?
<sacarlson> stOrmBlast: what forget your password?
<stOrmBlast> nope i dont have user
<stOrmBlast> or maybe i dont have user and password
<sacarlson> stOrmBlast: if you have the root password you can create users
<shcherbak> craigbass1976: vnc, i think there is way to open own session (not sure how)
<kandinski> for a chroot, what are the benefits of mounting /proc and such in the fstab or in a shell script?
<PeterFabinski> how do i create a user
<bezao> shcherbak ok, got eth0 back, but i cant ping router/lan pc/internet website, i have other pc fresh ubuntu setup(30mins ago) i did the same thing and on this i can ping
<stOrmBlast> scarlson: y install LAMP server with Synaptic, then in a terminal i do this: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<shcherbak> PeterFabinski: adduser
<stOrmBlast> but now i dont know whats my user and password in myphpadmin
<shcherbak> bezao: run dhclient
<shcherbak> bezao: does your system "thinks" that is connected?
<sacarlson> stOrmBlast: well I found this but try root with no password or admin with no password if that fails then try http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<bezao> shcherbak worked, let me reboot and see it will still working
<shcherbak> bezao: will not
<sebsebseb> hi
<bezao> shcherbak yup, it wont, why?
<stOrmBlast> sacarlson: i try with my root password but nothin, and try without passwrod and nothing, i will see the link
<PeterFabinski> how do i remove a user
<bezao> PeterFabinski deluser --help
<sacarlson> PeterFabinski: System>admin>Users and groups>delete
<PeterFabinski> bezao: thanks
<sacarlson> PeterFabinski: bezao: and that's good too
<bezao> shcherbak why it wont work?
<shcherbak> bezao: open your network manger and check Auto eth0 in wired tab
<bezao> shcherbak i cant, its ubuntu-server :D
<bezao> all by the console
<shiro> how do i turn off that intro thing when i start a screen session?
<shcherbak> bezao: one second, (no clue how to do it) need to search.
<bezao> shcherbak okay, hehe
<nit-wit> shiro, menu-systems-preference-startup applications
<bezao> shcherbak tell what are you trying to find, let me search too
<sacarlson> shiro: you mean the grub flash before boot?  or the audio at start of gnome login,  or you don't want to have to login?  auto login?
<shiro> thx
<shcherbak> bezao: my network back up files ;)
<bezao> shcherbak okay, hehe
<shiro> sacarlson: its "screen" which is a program
<dorje> i have an old installation of seaangel installed on a computer i don't have physical access to, and when I try to upgrade: "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<dorje> "
<sacarlson> shiro: well I see there is a man screen
<dorje> how can i upgrade this old version to something newish?
<rww> !eol | dorje
<ubottu> dorje: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dorje> hm well-written bot
<dorje> oh that was your command rww, thanks
<dorje> i thought it saw "seaangel" and "upgrade" and figured it out for itself!
<shcherbak> bezao: apparently add auto eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<kanthbc> Hi
<kanthbc> how to install linux distro from hdd?
<kanthbc> THere?????????///
<sacarlson> kanthbc: does this mean you don't have a working cd drive or usb port and a usb flash disk?
<chi> installing ubuntu 10.10 netbook on my laptop and am on the screen for user set up and the forward button is disabled
<chi> there is no error. so i have no idea what to do
<kanthbc> yeah exactly
<YiMing> Hi,I wonder why desktop softwares writen in java are so few especially in multimedia software?
<itaylor57> chi: enter the username lower case
<craigbass1976> YiMing, slow?
<somebody1> hi guys i have a few simple questions about ubuntu.. can anybody helpme?
<chi> itaylor57, thanks that fixed it
<craigbass1976> somebody1, perhaps
<itaylor57> np
<sacarlson> kanthbc: but you have another system you can plug this disk into to load it up that does have a cd drive or working system running on it?
<shcherbak> somebody1: go on!
<kanthbc> no
<chi> i could of sat here all day with no idea wtf was going on
<YiMing> craigbass1976: Indeed.The startup time is really slow.But maybe it's ok after startup,I think.
<x404x> why is the hardware channel invite only ? I have a hardware question about wifi on acer notebook
<chi> lal
<sacarlson> kanthbc: then how can you put any data on this hdd without a path to program it?
<nit-wit> x404x, which acer and or which card
<kanthbc> well i have hdd and ubuntu and xp installed to it
<sacarlson> kanthbc: I would look into doing a pxeboot install
<craigbass1976> YiMing, I'm biased I guess...  My latest adventure in java software has been colored.  There are memory leaks (or something) all over the place.  The longer I use it, the slower it gets.
<craigbass1976> somebody1, what do you want to know?
<x404x> I have acer 5044 nwlmi and cannot turn on wifi or bluetooth, tooth is installed and not detected and no wifi can be turned on, Drivers install ok and windows says the card is fine
<x404x> but no networs are found the lights in front are off, cannot turn on the buttons
<sacarlson> kanthbc: ok so you can boot this hdd in windows?  is that working?
<kanthbc> yeah
<craigbass1976> x404x, this may sound dumb, but is there a button you press to get the wifi on?  I've been bit by that before
<x404x> do i need a specific card for the acer or is any card compatible ?
<x404x> I have 3 diff cards here
<sacarlson> kanthbc: and you don't have a usb flash disk?  so I guess you will have to try wubi installer
<x404x> yes there is but nothing happens , so i suspect either i need a specific card for this model or the mainboard has a defect
<x404x> will this acer support an intel 2100 bc card ? i also have a 2200 but same result
<x404x> 3rd card i dunno model
<kanthbc> HEy i dont want to install it like a program inside windows
<YiMing> craigbass1976: Really? sounds terrible.Actually i am just a end user,and i didn't know something like mem leaks.yes,maybe that is the real reason.
<kanthbc> HEY i tried this http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<JoeMaverickSett> !wubi | kanthbc
<ubottu> kanthbc: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<sacarlson> kanthbc:   it's not but it will mount virtual partitions inside your windows partitions.  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<x404x> hm well i dunno, im a bit stumped. both cards i have drivers for look fine and i also tryed disabling or enabling, no dice, pushing buttons does nothing and connecting gives me no network , antennas are connected and i have a 100% signal
<craigbass1976> YiMing, it's no java's fault, just bad programming.  Java is notorious for being a bit slow though.  I've written php scripts that do some of the same things as the java app I'm talking about, and it's way faster
<linda_> hi
<kanthbc> heyyeah thats what im trying to tell i dont want to use it inside windows partiotion
<craigbass1976> linda_, howdy
<x404x> also installing bluetooth drivers says device not detected
<nit-wit> x404x, with a quick look at google I see others with problems there is a internal ard correct what is it
<x404x> perhaps only the atheros crap they ship will work with it ?
<nit-wit> card
<nit-wit> paste the out pur of lspci in paste bin
<RX01091> hi
<x404x> i just had one of them  fail in a brand new aspire one 150 and luckyli found an old intel card from a dead board that worked
<nit-wit> x404x, sorry forgot to put you name in paste the output of lspci in the termional to pastebin
<kanthbc> anybody?
<x404x> whats lspci ?
<x404x> an ububu program ?
<nit-wit> x404x, it is a terminal command that will identify the hardware, and make you a cup of coffee. ;)
<x404x> wow i prefer tea tho, is there a command for tea with sugar ?
<x404x> i already know the hardware for two cards and have the correct drivers
<nit-wit> x404x, sorry this is open source its caffeine here.
<sacarlson> kanthbc: well without any other media to start from that's my only suggestion,  but after you install the wubi version you could then use that as a point to install it to another real partition or even chroot into another partition outside window file system
<x404x> but i think think the acer disables if the lights are off
<YiMing> craigbass1976: i guess j2se will not have a bright future in desktop software programming.
<bucky> !hi
<kanthbc> ok thanks
<bucky> kanthbc, you mean without a cdrom or usb stick?
<x404x> so either the mainboard is broken i think or only support certain cards i suspect
<kanthbc> yeah
<inphernal> If I have a Win7 Recovery disc and system image discs, do I need a Win7 recovery partition?
<bucky> kanthbc, windows 7 ?
<nit-wit> x404x, my acer asipre one I never look at the lights it wasn't desingned to run open source nor visa versa
<kanthbc> no
<kanthbc> xp
<sacarlson> bucky: and no other system to use to netboot liek pxeboot kanthbc
<bucky> kanthbc, hmmm... google it I found one for 7 http://www.harddiskdriverepair.com/upgrade/how-to-install-ubuntu-from-hard-disk-drive-in-the-win-7-without-cd-rom.html
<craigbass1976> inphernal, just wipe it.  Clean off that windows 7 install while you're at it.  :)
<x404x> i see many have same problem also, acer doesnt have a clue what random card they put in so the user has to search for the correct driver themselves
<nit-wit> x404x, I think it needs a tweak i probably don't know
<craigbass1976> x404x, what's the model number?
<x404x> since acer uses random stuff more than one card should work
<inphernal> Haha I would but I'm still just learning my way around with Ubuntu
<craigbass1976> x404x, of the computer
<x404x> so maybe my mainboard has a defekt ? not suppling all the signals or something
<inphernal> Is the recovery partition just the same thing as my system image discs?
<craigbass1976> inphernal, it'll be fun! so long as oyu don't game much...
<jacobson> hello. what can i use in ubuntu to find specs of the computer i am using?
<x404x> 5044nwlmi
<x404x> acer aspire
<kanthbc> hey i got this for xp http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<breadcrumb> inphernal, sometimes it is
<inphernal> Ah but I do, and I havn't figure out Wine yet haha
<craigbass1976> inphernal, should be
<kanthbc> but iam not quite getting it
<inphernal> Ok, thanks
<craigbass1976> x404x, awww  I htought I could help you.  I've got the 5517 and there's a 5516 sitting here to at the moment; wireless works on both.
<x404x> do they have those buttons ?
<nit-wit> x404x, my aspire one has always worked /Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 010 this is from the lspci command on my setup
<breadcrumb> inphernal, with my dell netbook, the XP disc is just a normal XP disc, except it only works when a dell BIOS is present. the recovery partition on the hard drive had all the dell-branded bloatware
<breadcrumb> so they were different in that case
<jacobson> hello. what can i use in ubuntu to find specs of the computer i am using?
<guampa> jacobson: lshw
<inphernal> Yeah, I'm on a Toshiba laptop, didn't come with a recovery disk though, so I bad one when I first set Win7 up and made a system image while I was at it
<nit-wit> jacbsytem monitor system tab
<faustisch> Ubuntu 10.10, I've tried purging mysql-server & mysql-client and re-installing, but every time I get this error:
<faustisch> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<inphernal> Just wanted to be sure getting rid of that partition wouldn't leave me without a way to recover Win7 should I need it
<Tr0gd0r> How can I make ubuntu recognize my synaptics touchpad.  Xinput shows the PS/2 Synaptics Touchpad, but I dont have any touchpad settings available to me
<nit-wit> jacobson, system monitor systems tab
<Tr0gd0r> ubuntu thinks its a mouse not a touchpad
<Romeo5k>  dpkg -i nxclient_3.4.0-7_i386.deb
<Romeo5k> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<faustisch> what's wrong?
<x404x> does the button / light depend on correct driver installed or the card working ?
<Romeo5k> how do i fix that anyone?
<faustisch> Romeo5k, sudo
<x404x> I have had cards where the rf fails , it seems to work fine but not find any nets
<nit-wit> inphernal, would you like a free legal recovery disc not the install but recovery
<x404x> i doubt all 3 cards i have are dead tho
<Romeo5k> crap
<Romeo5k>  thnx faustisch
<Zergost> having trouble sharing my wifi with my ethernet port; advice?
<faustisch> Romeo5k, you are welcome
<cntb> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<x404x> can one turn on the light with no card installed ?
<breadcrumb> inphernal, well the recovery disks *should* work, i guess you wouldn't know until you tried them. you also have the option of making an image of the hard drive, thats what i did. used Clonezilla, so i can return it to factory default if i ever want to sell it
<inphernal> nit-wit, I would appreciate that
<craigbass1976> x404x, there's a button just above the center of the keywoard
<inphernal> breadcrumb, I do have an image of the whole system, right post-setup
<x404x> those 4 buttons are just keyboard shortcuts
<nit-wit> inphernal, this is just a disc to boot to get to a repair recovery situation. http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<x404x> the buttons to turn on or off are in front next to mic-ear jacks
<nit-wit> inphernal, your set if you have a image you can load it with this disc
<inphernal> Ok, thank you nit-wit, I'll burn one of those just in case
<inphernal> Coolio, thank you =]
<sacarlson> kanthbc: if your not getting that then best stay with your skill levels and stick with wubi for now.  also it might be posible from the wubi install to use startup-disk-creator  to install a installer on the hard drive.  it seems the startup-disk-creator doesn't care what kind of a disk it is
<shcherbak> x404x: rtkill list
<nit-wit> inphernal, I have my images on a HD so I use the recovery to load from there.
<kanthbc> never mind thanks
<GaryD> hello..does anyone know how to fix lxdmconf? it gives me errors when trying to start it as root.
<Romeo5k> do i have to sudo this too??:
<Romeo5k> NX> 900 NXSERVER - Version 3.4.0-14
<Romeo5k> NX> 500 ERROR: Only user: root can use option: install.
<inphernal> Yeah, sometime in the near future I'm planning on getting an external, then I'll dump recovery/backup stuff on there
<nirazio> what is meant by hit in update????
<nirazio> what is meant by hit in update????
<Romeo5k> .. /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --install
<Romeo5k> NX> 900 NXSERVER - Version 3.4.0-14
<Romeo5k> NX> 500 ERROR: Only user: root can use option: install.
<Tr0gd0r> How can I make ubuntu recognize my synaptics touchpad.  Xinput shows the PS/2 Synaptics Touchpad, but I dont have any touchpad settings available to me. Ubuntu thinks I have a mouse not a touchpad
<x404x> hm not sure what u mean scher, sysreq ? thats for crashed stuff, it doesnt crash, just fail to enable
<Romeo5k> anyone?
<bucky> GaryD how did you install it?
<x404x> maybe i need to google more if different cards can work and if there is a fix if the light is dead, my ligh never gives a flicker ;(
<itaylor57> Romeo5k: yes you must use sudo to do an install
<partyboy_25> nick partyboy25
<partyboy_25> nick helo
<YiMing> I‘m looking for a alternative emule client,because amule was really slow in my pc and mldonky was too complex.anyone can recommend some for me?
<nirazio> what is mean by hit in update????
<GaryD> bucky: from the lxde/lubuntu ppa
<bucky> ah.... good
<J381> hey guys-
<J381> got  a question
<shcherbak> x404x: check hardware on drivers providers (as long as it is open source) all capabilites should be listed there.
<x404x> luckily im about 300 yards from the asian acer headquarters, they hopefully know the problem
<GaryD> bucky: any ideas?
<J381> how do I get my Netgear WNR2000v2 wireless router to connect with ubuntu 10.04
<J381> normally it would just pop up and i could connect to it but i dont know how
<bucky> GaryD so when you sudo lxdmconf   you get errors?
<J381> anyone?
<shcherbak> J381: can you be more specific, "normally" with Ubuntu?
<J381> like when i used old versions of ubuntu on my desktop the main modem connected immediately
<pconwell|bbl> need ddrescue help... I used to use ddrescue /dev/cdrom ~/Desktop/out.iso ~/Desktop/out.log, but that doesn't work anymore. Did the /dev/cdrom path change in 10.10?
<shcherbak> J381: ok, you gnome?
<J381> now with my laptop i dont know how to get 10.04 to connect
<J381> shcherbak: im using windows atm so i dont now
<J381> oh yes gnome desktop
<GaryD> bucky: sorry...yes. i get errors.
<shcherbak> J381: let me virtualise, on top panel you will see set of icons...
<J381> yes
<inphernal> When making a partition for Ubuntu, to dual boot with Windows, do I make it a primary or logical partition?
<KM0201> inphernal: usually primary.
<KM0201> inphernal: it's probably easier to partition the drive while installing though, rather than do it before hand
<KM0201> but it realy doesn't matter
<inphernal> Ok, I want to split it into /home and / and use FSdrive in Windows
<isai> just installed Ubuntu LTS, installed hanged at "wiping swap space" screen. So rebooted and everything seems to work. Am I good to go? Or did I miss something after the swap space wipe?
<inphernal> Should those be ext3?
<inphernal> And yes, I am doing it through the installer
<shcherbak> J381: find network manager icon and click on it...
<J381> okay
<s5s> does anyone know how to send a mail message with alpine with file foo as the message?? I only need the command. My alpine is configured.
<KM0201> inphernal: usually ext4... i don't buy into the craziness of /home on a separate partition, but whatever tickles your fancy
<J381> again im in windows so i will do this when i switch over
<isai> do I have to re-install again?
<shcherbak> J381: you looking foll edit connection item
<sacarlson> inphernal: I would just delete the partition before install and follow most the defaults ubuntu gives you,  the added /home option sounds ok
<delaman> SSD question:  The last time I used 10.10 on an SSD the hardware failed.  The corrupted everything had to return it, this was like 3 months ago or so.  Now i installed 10.10 on another SSD and the hardware SSD failed AGAIN!  does unbuntu 10.10 not good with SSD's ???
<J381> okay shcherbak what do i do
<J381> then
<elpiratedechron> hey odd question here. Any known reason why when going to the "about ubuntu" in the system menu the webpage it brings up seems to thilnk I'm using 11.04?
<elpiratedechron> instead of 10.10?
<shcherbak> J381: panel -> network manager -> edit connection (you should open window)
<elpiratedechron> I know for sure I dind't upgrade to any beta
<sacarlson> delaman: well ssd have a limited write life,  I wonder if ubuntu is writing at some high interval?
<elpiratedechron> just noticed and thought it odd
<KM0201> elpiratedechron: wel, are you using 11.04?
<elpiratedechron> .........
<delaman> sacarlson: the first one lasted like 2 hours, this last one like 3 weeks
<nirazio> Is there any [yahoo + Gmail + Hotmail] “widget” notifier?
<elpiratedechron> please read what I said
<White-Horse> I installed Avast Anti Virus for Linux and every time (after I install it) I reboot or shutdown the Avast Icon from the Applications/Accessories/ is not there anymore I am using ubuntu 10.04
<elpiratedechron> I know I didn't upgrade to any beta
<KM0201> elpiratedechron: wel,l you never know
<elpiratedechron> i'm using 10.10
<J381> ive done that shcherbak and put in the passcode and such which my router used
<elpiratedechron> whcih it says upon boot and shutdown
<delaman> sacarlson: im running 9.10 right now flawlessly for like 3 months now.
<J381> but it never connects
<dw-_> White-Horse: just use evolution it rocks
<elpiratedechron> seems like a glitch in the process that checks ver number to mer
<sacarlson> delaman: well I guess you can look at iotop and get an idea of what trafic is put on your ssd device.  I can't imagin it could kill it that quick
<elpiratedechron> or maybe a one time fluke I"ll try relaoding
<KM0201> White-Horse: do you have to reinstall it, or is it just the icon is gone? can you run it from terminal?
<elpiratedechron> oh I guess it's not a web page
<dw-> White-Horse: its got a toolbar notifier what else do ya need.... :)
<elpiratedechron> just sorta looks like one it's just the about page
<KM0201> no.. it's not a webpage
<elpiratedechron> wer broswer
<shcherbak> J381: ok, what you using WPA or WEP?
<elpiratedechron> er*
<J381> WPA
<elpiratedechron> if you're stupid and don't pay attention
<delaman> sacarlson: what is this "iotop" ive never heard of it and i dont know how to read the output :(
<elpiratedechron> I just couldn't remember what the code name for 10.10 was so I went to look
<shcherbak> J381: you sure?
<sacarlson> delaman: at what mount point did you put this ssd that died in 10.10?
<elpiratedechron> and it said the wrong version
<J381> wpa2-personal
<White-Horse> KM0201 I see .avast folder but no way to start and the icon is gone far as i know
<delaman> sacarlson: mount point?  the default one the installer uses
<Guest8621> who is this
<sacarlson> delaman: try man iotop or google it.  it will display the trafic to io devices
<elpiratedechron> I'm not set to install any non final upgrades though :\
<shcherbak> J381: change apropirately in security tab (wireless conection -> edit)
<sacarlson> delaman: does that include the swap partition?
<delaman> sacarlson: yes
<shcherbak> J381: in tab Ipv4 set Automatic
<J381> what do you mean  shcherbak ?
<sacarlson> delaman: well that might kill it in some short time if you put alot of trafic on swap
<delaman> sacarlson: so you recommend doing away with swap?
<gabo> anyone has some usefull information about the openBSD backdoor?
<elpiratedechron> and when I run "cat /etc/issue"
<elpiratedechron> it clearly says 10.10
<elpiratedechron> so wtf?
<sacarlson> delaman: well I would analize were the trafic might be coming from before makeing any judgment
<elpiratedechron> thats so a glitch
<forteller> Hi. Could anyone point me to a website with directions on how to have an internal HDD mount on boot up/log in?
<delaman> sacarlson: im on a SSD with 9.10 it seems fine.  The problem is with 10.10.  I'm scared im just going to trash ANOTHER 60GB SSD.
<sacarlson> delaman: and if not much trafic can be seen maybe it's just bad hardware
<shcherbak> J381: in window of network manager (title Network Connections) go to Wireless
<delaman> sacarlson: but TWO SSD's ?
<J381> ok
<shcherbak> J381: Pick your network and press edit
<sacarlson> delaman: ya and one it two hours?  you can analize trafic on 10.10 without the ssd to verify
<itaylor57> elpiratedechron: what does uname -a return
<White-Horse> forteller most times its an external HDD why internal one ? grub takes care of the boot up
<forteller> Every time I do a clean install I have to put a line of text into a config file (fstab?) to get this working. And every time I use a _lot_ og time just to find a page that tells me what line of text, making me incredibly frustrated.
<delaman> sacarlson: not sure i understand completely your last sentence :(
<elpiratedechron> itaylor57: O_o
<elpiratedechron> the kernel version
<KM0201> lol
<sacarlson> delaman: try 10.10 on a system that has no ssd like normal hdd and do the measurment with iotop or other there
<delaman> sacarlson got cha
<KM0201> forteller: ok.. so... copy that line of text to a file, and keep it somewhere(with your backups?) when you have to reinstall, just copy/paste it from there.. maybe even put the instructions in the file, so you don't have to google
<elpiratedechron> well not just the kernel
<delaman> sacarlson: thanks
<elpiratedechron> but that seems to be all that's important there
<elpiratedechron> it also shows my username and some other stuff
<forteller> White-Horse: I have two internal HDDs. One with Ubuntu on, obviously, and the other is just extra space. But that second HDD never mounts automatically on boot unless I put the right line of text into the right config file
<elpiratedechron> but anyway the about ubuntu still seems to be broke, at least for me
<elpiratedechron> anybody else wanna test that and see if it's returning 11.04 with most up to date 10.10?
<elpiratedechron> not that it really matters I just am curious if it's just me
<elpiratedechron> in the system menu
<White-Horse> ok hold on forteller one sec
<forteller> KM0201: Yes, I'll do that this time. I'm annoyed with myself for not having done that before
<KM0201> forteller: lol
<forteller> White-Horse: Thanks!
<KM0201> forteller: i have a very detaild file w/ my backups detailing how i've set up several things
<forteller> KM0201: :)
<KM0201> program configurations, etc
<Guest85909> Hi any wireless gurus here?
<itaylor57> elpiratedechron: I get the same response
<elpiratedechron> hu
<elpiratedechron> so it IS broke
<elpiratedechron> I DEMAND IT BE FIXED >:o
 * elpiratedechron rages
<forteller> KM0201: Sounds like a good idea!
<itaylor57> elpiratedechron: yep
<Milossh> hello. I have installed ubuntu on one hdd, and windows on another one. Now, how would I add windows to the grub2?
<elpiratedechron> although I do like it thinking I"m using a version that's not out yet
<elpiratedechron> makes me feel l33t
<elpiratedechron> well... not offcially out
<Bazz> Ok, i am in Python terminal, trying to import TkInter, it is saying that it does not exist, and that i need to install the python-tk package, where do i get this?
<sacarlson> Milossh: I think it's like sudo grub-update
<Bazz> also, im new to this, so any help would be nice
<White-Horse> forteller go here for step by step: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498130
<elpiratedechron> Milossh: if you had installed them the other way around it would have helped you do it automatically :p
<forteller> I just don't get why not all internal HDDs are mounted automatically, or why there at least isn't a really easy way of turning that on.
<elpiratedechron> but there should be a command similar to sacarlson's that does it too
<elpiratedechron> :)
<JoeMaverickSett> Bazz: sudo apt-get install python-tk
<elpiratedechron> anyway thanks for checking that itaylor57, see you all later :D
<Guest85909> is there a way I can take the wireless network drivers from a live usb and transfer them to my installed version?
<Milossh> sacarlson: no working, unknown command
<k-rad> i usually do alt-f2 and type conky &.  what do i type inside of "startup programs" in order to launch conky ?
<jimi_> It seems like after upgrading my webcam is slow an unresponsive alot.
<Bazz> joe, i am sorry, what? sudo? again i am very new to the ubuntu system, i have no exp with it, or any of its terms yet, i have been using it for about 1hr now
<sacarlson> Milossh: sorry try sudo update-grub
<forteller> White-Horse: Thanks a lot! But that was a lot of instructions. I'm used to only having to add 1 line into a config file, as I mentioned. But this might be a better way to do it? Gnome Do/Synapse doesn't normally support doing anything with any files on my second HDD, maybe this will fix that?
<Milossh> sacarlson: works like a charm: Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<Milossh> sacarlson: thanks dude
<sacarlson> Milossh: cool maybe I will get it correct the first time next time
<JoeMaverickSett> Bazz: open a terminal, Applications > Accessories > Terminal and type this command; sudo apt-get install python-tk
<Bazz> ok, thank you.
<gabo> does anyone know how can i change the right click >>"open with" form
<gabo> it takes a really long time
<gabo> to find the aplications
<White-Horse> forteller its only 5 steps and it will always auto mount your 2nd HDD and give you owner rights to that drive so you can do anything you want with it
<forteller> White-Horse: Alright. I'll give it a try. Thanks again! :)
<White-Horse> forteller you only have to do this 1 time
<shcherbak> k-rad: rather add conky to user crontab
<Bazz> thank you JoeMaverickSett, it worked
<White-Horse> after that it will auto mount every time you boot up
<JoeMaverickSett> Bazz: no problem, glad it worked. :)
<shcherbak> k-rad: sleep 20 && conky & <-- looks good just add absolute paths
<White-Horse> your are welcome forteller
<forteller> White-Horse: :)
<wqapol_> I terminated (Ctrl +c) imediately while executing apt-get install, now I can not enter it again, gives lock file error. removing  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock does not help.
<J381> okay shcherbak what do i do
<wqapol_> The two line error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wqapol_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<shcherbak> wqapol_: sudo apt-get install -f
<J381> i just tried setting up the network with the information you gave but it didnt work
<KM0201> wqapol_: do you have something else open running root?
<J381> can you query me a set of instructions?
<wqapol_> shcherbak: stillt he same error
<shcherbak> J381: panel > network icon > edit connections
<J381> okay
<J381> then
<wqapol_> J381: No, at the moment i have noly i console runnning
<shcherbak> J381: in new (opened) window go to wireless
<J381> then
<shcherbak> J381: pick your network and Edit
<J381> what network?
<shcherbak> J381: your wireless you want to connect to.#
<shcherbak> J381: is there any?
<J381> thats the thing- one doesnt show up unless i create it using "create network"
<wqapol_> KM0201: shcherbak closing and reopening the terminal did the job
<shcherbak> wqapol_: noted, thx
<shcherbak> J381: no,
<KM0201> wqapol_: yeah, he probably had two terminals running root.
<wqapol_> KM0201: No I only had a single temrinal session
<shcherbak> J381: click on ison to have list of networks, and try to connect.
<J381> there are no networks that show up
<KM0201> wqapol_: well, that error only shows up when two things are trying to run root commands.. so something else had root locked
<shcherbak> wqapol_: do you want to paste revelant auth entries?
<wqapol_> KM0201: But you see, I only had to reopne the terminal to get things working again.
<shcherbak> J381: ? What is written in menu under Wireless networks?
<itaylor57> KM0201: could be running a background root app
<wqapol_> shcherbak: sure, but what do i need to do?
<KM0201> possible
<J381> nothing
<shcherbak> wqapol_: i am just curious... no need.
<wqapol_> itaylor57: Yeah, but I immediately trerminated while doing apt-get install. At that exact moment it was fetching the package list
<shcherbak> J381: ok, panel > icon... just right-click...
<J381> to edit connections
<J381> yes
<nobodyspecial> Computer seems to be running slower than normal
<nobodyspecial> Any clue why this might be?
<shcherbak> J381: two entries: Enable Networking and Enable Wireless, both should have a tick
<Bazz> have you installed anything lately?
<Bazz> Nobodyspecial: have u installed anything lately?
<J381> okay
<nobodyspecial> nope
<Bazz> hmmm, what does it do? just go slow?
<shcherbak> KM0201: or he clicked Ctrl-z
<zkirill> Should all my files in /var/www/ be owned by root or am I doing something wrong?
<shcherbak> J381: so, both enabled?
<J381> what then
<nobodyspecial> I click on something, and it loads slower than it used to
<J381> when i switch to ubuntu i will try again
<J381> im in windows atm
<industry__> zkirill: you can have them owned by any user
<shcherbak> J381: click on same icon (normal click) to see networks
<J381> okay
<wqapol_> nobodyspecial: Check what program are using  music resources, press Ctrl + esc
<shcherbak> J381: if they are there, try to connect, give password, use right encription...
<J381> okay
<nobodyspecial> ctrl+esc does nothing
<J381> will try it again
<thethinker> didn't ubutu have a off-topic room in freenode?
<bubble> i was compiling wubi 8.10 from source, but am getting an error when I run 'make' saying "GRUB requires a working absolute objcopy; upgrade your binutils
<bubble> ". My binutils is the latest version 2.20. Can anyone point me in the right direction.
<wqapol_> nobodyspecial: Click start menu > System > System Monitor
<coder2> i want to analyse the source code of a software written in c/c++........so what tool/software i should use for better understanding??
<shcherbak> coder2: text editor
<itaylor57> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nobodyspecial> nothing running over 2%
<fckingwicked> i am thinking of partitianing my disk so ubuntu and windows can dual boot with a fat32 (or ntfs) partitian for data. i would partitian ubuntu and data and leave free space for windows?
<coder2> shcherbak: which text editor???
<industry__> any of them work, how about gedit?
<bucky> thethinker, #ubuntu-offtopic
<wqapol_> nobodyspecial: check if you have any file indexing services, extensively using hard disk
<fckingwicked> and im probably gonna have problems with windows overwriting my mbr?
<MarkSS> I installed a program from source. I went into .config and its folder in there to look for the logs. Now the logs are no longer there. What happened?
<nobodyspecial> What would I be looking for with that?
<shcherbak> coder2: well, me would go for vim and nano, but kate have good reputation. emacs is for more advanced users (or determined)
<nobodyspecial> Nothing is using over 65 MiB RAM
<nobodyspecial> Any idea?
<wqapol_> nobodyspecial: no idea , may be others might help  you, is it a new install of ubuntu
<nobodyspecial> nope, not a new install
<shcherbak> coder2: i think code::blocks and eclipse is this you look for
<M4d3L> hi. why it doesnt have the lastest version of Eclipse in ubuntu package?
<GaryD> can anyone help with lxdmconf? i installed it from the lxde/lubuntu ppa. i get errors about the desktop session when i try to run it as root.
<coder2> shcherbak: thank you,i think code blocks will help me....:)
<boyka> Hello
<GaryD> however i get no errors when running it as myself. however, it doesn't actually work unless you run it as root.
<RiCON> how do i change the LANG environment variable system-wide?
<industry__> so what you're saying is, it only runs as root?
<M4d3L> how I untar a package and setup it to be run from command line?
<GaryD> industry_: the changes only go into effect when ran as root.
<industry__> the changes to what, your settings?
<GaryD> when ran as user i get this...ERROR: lxdmconf is not launched as root
<Jared1> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 off of a USB pen drive version of the live CD, because I can't install it on my broken hdd. I downloaded the Second Life Viewer 2.0 and it ran fine, but more recently it has been closing randomly. No error message is displayed, either. I ran 10.04 back when it came out, before my hdd messed up; and the same thing was happening. I specifically remember Audacity closing, along with Firefox and Google Chrome. I beli
<industry__> this is on a new install?
<Jared1> @industry_ Mine?
<GaryD> but i get 3 different errors involving python and DESKTOP_SESSION...yes. on a fresh install of lubuntu....the lubuntu channel is VERY quiet.
<industry__> Jared1: sorry, GaryD, I should've been specific
<Jared1> Oh, Sorry... :)
<deww> RiCON: this should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<GaryD> industry_ get those errors when giving the sudo lxdmconf command in terminal.
<thethinker> has anyone ever installed dreamweaver cs5 with wine?
<M4d3L> where I copy Eclipse to be able to call it from command line?
<folklore> lol thethinker
<industry__> GaryD: lubuntu -- sorry, don't have much experience with that, I thought you were talking about xfce.
<folklore> that's quite ambitious, I like that
<zkirill> Can I create an ssh key for a system user?
<mandriva> GaryD: can i get all the features of ubuntu in xubuntu ??
<thethinker> folklore: whats funny?
<_joey> how do get rid of the pesky sudo and have good old su instead?
<C_Okie> hello
<KM0201> _joey: it's not really supported here
<KM0201> _joey: use your google-foo
<GaryD> industry_: oh...nope, but have you gotten the lxdmconf to work in xfce?
<_joey> shush
<industry__> GaryD: ah, but wait, you're running it as root, from the command line. okay so what you're saying is you're trying to run xdmconf and you can't
<guampa> _joey: ##linux
<industry__> GaryD: as root, while you're logged in to a regular session
<alyas404> a
<C_Okie> if I uninstalled network manager becuase after entering a passcode for the key, it takes a long time and fials to connect, is there a way to download the network manager without a netwokr connection usiong sudo
<RiCON> deww: changing /etc/environment is not working
<C_Okie> *sudo apt-get install
<GaryD> mandriva: i am using lubuntu...i have used xubuntu before and yes...i would say you can get just as much functionality out of it.
<KM0201> C_Okie: i'm not 100% certain, but you might be able to install it from the CD
<J381> shcherbak: I enabled both wireless and networking however still no dice
<nobodyspecial> Okay, anyone else?
<GaryD> industry_: yes. when i start lxdmconf from the menu it opens, but says that i am not root when i try to apply the changes....when i try to run it with the sudo command in terminal, i get some errors, and the program doesn't even open...
<nobodyspecial> System seems to be running slower than normal.  No processes running over 10% CPU utilization regularly, no processes using over 65 MiB RAM
<industry__> GaryD: try this one: do a "sudo su" followed by "lxdmconf"
<industry__> GaryD: actually make that "sudo su -"
<GaryD> industry_: same errors.
<industry__> GaryD: what are these errors, exactly? That would help a lot.
<thethinker> C_Okie: u mean install dremweaver from cd?
<_joey> okay, that's better
<C_Okie> huh
<_joey> why would even someone think about breaking good old tradition
<wqapol> nobodyspecial: You told its not new install, so you must have changed or installed something. Isn't it?
<GaryD> industry_: i pasted them to you.
<_joey> some kind of wanker i suppose
<J381> shcherbak: ?
<nobodyspecial> No didn't change or install anything
<jigrap> what kernel do I have to install on ubuntu 10.10 to get it to recognize my i7 cpu
<jigrap> right now it cpuinfo shows only 1 cpu
<C_Okie> thethinker: not dreamweaver but network-manager
<Jared1> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 off of a USB pen drive version of the live CD, because I can't install it on my broken hdd. I downloaded the Second Life Viewer 2.0 and it ran fine, but more recently it has been closing randomly. No error message is displayed, either. I ran 10.04 back when it came out, before my hdd messed up; and the same thing was happening. I specifically remember Audacity closing, along with Firefox and Google Chrome. I beli
<deww> RiCON: hmm. this may be the proper way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale (maybe the environment file is old or for something else)
<C_Okie> so I can't connect I thought it would help but I am not sure why in ubuntu 10.04, I enter the passcode and it takes forever and then shows a red icon near the network icon
<RiCON> deww: thank you
<meltphace> is there any configuration required out of  box 10.10 to get radeon drivers working properly
<nobodyspecial> So, given that nothing has been installed or settings changed, any clue why system is running slower lately?
<industry__> GaryD: so it's trying to read the DESKTOP_SESSION enviroment variable but sudo doesn't set that when it goes to root, which is probably messing it up
<C_Okie> hehe got it
<meltphace> on debian you have to enable non-free and install firmware-nonfree or so
<RiCON> deww: that worked
<C_Okie> thanks
<deww> cool :d
<GaryD> industry_: oh...so is there a way to fix this?
<jeeves__> has anyone here come accross VMWare not restarting after a reboot?  I'm getting "VMware Server Host Agent: failed"
<J381> can someone help me?
<nit-wit> J381, whats up
<industry__> GaryD: give me a minute to find out what that variable does
<GaryD> ok...thanks
<mandriva> GaryD: which is lighter ? lubuntu or xubuntu or watt os
<Jared1> Can someone help me?
<jigrap> is it normal for ubuntu 10.10 not to see multiple cores?
<J381> netgear router i cant get to connect via ubuntu
<jigrap> like in an intel i7
<alyas404> deww likes men!
<C_Okie> is it just me or does ubuntu have a lotta errors
<gabo> xD
<nit-wit> J381, ethernet or wireless
<J381> wireless
<C_Okie> like network drivers competing
<GaryD> mandriva: i haven't tried watt os, but lubuntu is lighter than xubuntu in my experience.
<gabo> trust me its not only u xD
<industry__> GaryD: okay, try one of these: "export DESKTOP_SESSION:lubuntu" then retry your sudo command
<Jared1> C_Okie: It has some bugs, but once you get it running, it is FAR better than windows!
<nobodyspecial> Would someone please help me?
<Scarra3> Sup everyone
<Jared1> how?
<C_Okie> yeah
<GaryD> industry_: run this command? export DESKTOP_SESSION:lubuntu
<industry__> yeah
<gabo> has someone applied the 200 lines patch with toching the kernel?
<J381> nit-wit: what do i do
<industry__> ah wait sorry, "export DESKTOP_SESSION=lubuntu"
<industry__> equals sign not colon
<nit-wit> J381, is that a usb antenna and a router
<J381> what do you mean
<GaryD> industry_: still the same
<wrd> !offtopic |Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nit-wit> J381, is there a plugin to the computer that communicates to the router wirelessly
<KM0201> wrd: id hardly consider saying "sup" offtopic.. take a xannax
<industry__> so clearly then sudo does not inherit your environment (probably a good thing). instead you should do "sudo su" and in the root terminal, re-run that command, and see if at least the error doesn't change.
<stealthc> join #transmission
<nobodyspecial> How can I fix my issue?
<Jared1> j381, He means do you use an antenna for your wireless or is it internal?
<KM0201> industry__: why not use sudo -s ?  it does the same thing
<J381> in my laptop its internal
<GaryD> industry_: same errors
<cha0s2358> KM0
<GaryD> dang
<cha0s2358> KM0201,  hey man you in here?
<KM0201> cha0s2358: mentally... not physically.. :)
<nobodyspecial> For some reason, and I just don't understand why, my computer isn't responding as quickly as it used to
<C_Okie> i tried sudo apt-cdrom add but it says the cds not a debian cd when it is the linux cd that has the live boot and the installation boot
<KM0201> J381: whats the wireless device you're having a problem w/?
<cha0s2358> KM0201,  lol i have a problem and was wonder if you may be able to help.
<nobodyspecial> I have not added software or changed settings
<KM0201> cha0s2358: if i can.. more than happy to.
<nobodyspecial> Does ANYONE have any advice as to what could be wrong?
<industry__> i noticed that there was a quote mark missing in that error you showed me. is that intentional (is there no matching quote?) -- because it looks like someone mistyped something in the program
<GaryD> nobody special: what is the problem exactly? how ole=d is the system? what system is it?
<cha0s2358> KM0201, i tried to burn a 10.10 disc. it didnt work. so i used my 10.04 disc when setting up my dual boot. well i installed, tried to upgrade to 10.10
<nobodyspecial> The problem is that I try to load programs and they load slower than they did
<GaryD> industry_: where is the missing quote/
<GaryD> ?
<KM0201> cha0s2358: this sounds fun already
<nobodyspecial> System is about 2 yrs old
<Maahes> nobodyspecial: not with just that. I mean, you could be running more programs in the background, something that uses the disk a lot, an update may changed some behavior, you may have some hw error its working around and dealing with.
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: they load slower than they did before what?. oh...
<cha0s2358> KM0201,  it took over an hour went to installing packages and gave an error that the installation could not be completed because my sytem could be in a unstabale state and it quit the upgrade
<nobodyspecial> Before now, Gary
<Jared1> @nobodyspecial, What system is it specifically?
<nobodyspecial> What do you mean what system?
<KM0201> cha0s2358: and now the installed 10.04 is borked?
<Maahes> nobodyspecial: First place to try is look at what you have running (htop / system-monitor) then check your logs.
<industry__> scratch that last statement -- me not seeing that quote is what I get for setting my terminal font to Comic Sans
<cha0s2358> no the 10.04 is fine but it wont upgrade and i dont know what to do
<nobodyspecial> How do I check logs?
<Jared1> What is your computers brand, and specs like amt of ram, processor speed, etc
<nobodyspecial> eee 900A
<nobodyspecial> I think 1 GB RAM
<GaryD> lol
<nobodyspecial> 1.6 GHz Atom
<KM0201> cha0s2358: well, depending on how many blank CD's you have laying around... i believe you can use the Alt. Install CD, as a upgrade CD(although I have never done it)
<Jared1> Are you running 10.10?
<KM0201> so if you download/burn the alt. install cd for 10.10.... you should be able to upgrade 10.04 w/ it... *I THINK*
<cha0s2358> KM0201,  out of cd's would have to get some tom
<KM0201> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: you may want to try bleachbit...use the bleachbit as root option in the menu after you install it. this will clean a lot of trash out of your system.
<nobodyspecial> 10.04
<KM0201> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<KM0201> thats what i thought
<industry__> well, that's odd, because the export command should definitely be setting that variable in your environment. The only other thing I can think of is trying "DESKTOP_SESSION=lubuntu; lxdmconf" from the root terminal
<Jared1> ok, I'm looking into it
<nobodyspecial> Not uch on the system to start with
<industry__> but my knowledge of shell semantics isn't perfect
<Jared1> Is it the only operating system on the hard drive?
<GaryD> industry_: i think it is a problem with the python coding...?
<KM0201> nobodyspecial: what problem are you having?
<cha0s2358> KM0201,  ok so just download the alt cd .iso and burn it. then it will upgrade me to 10.10?
<KM0201> cha0s2358: i've never upgraded w/ an alt. install cd, I just know it can be done.. i honestly don''t know the procedure for using it to upgrade
<nobodyspecial> I open a program, and it loads slower than it used to, KM0201
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: after 2 years the system is bound to have a full cache and who knows what other kind of stuff built up on it.
<KM0201> nobodyspecial: oh ok.
<Jared1> What program is it?
<KM0201> who was having a wireless problem a few minutes ago?
<cha0s2358> KM0201, oh ok, well i guess it will all have to wait till tomorrow anyway till i buy more cd's
<nobodyspecial> Gary, that I reinstalled ubuntu a month ago...
<cha0s2358> KM0201, thanks bro
<nobodyspecial> Jared, any program
<nobodyspecial> Firefox, Open office
<KM0201> cha0s2358: yeah, i'm sure google would turn up some hits on the exact procedure, i've just never done it... but it should be a fairly safe/stable way to upgrade... i hope.. :)
<nobodyspecial> All load slower than before
<Jared1> Oh, ok... I was getting to what gary said, you should try to clear the cache
<industry__> GaryD: nothing wrong with the python, just something wrong with the programmer's logic. it's pretty stupid to rely on an environment variable to start a program.
<nobodyspecial> In a month, how would the cache get that full?
<GaryD> maybe i can remove the call for the environment?
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: openoffice and firefox both use a lot of resources. they clog a system fast.
<C_Okie> ok either in the gui or in the console, when I try to add a cd repository it cannot mount the cd becuase it cannto find it why would this be
<GaryD> industry_: if i remove the call for the environment will that work, or just break the program all together?
<industry__> what's blowing my mind is that supposedly those commands set that environment variable, so why it still is doing the whole "keyerror" routine is boggling me
<industry__> it probably relies on something from that variable so I wouldn't recommend it
<nobodyspecial> Gary:  gtext also loads slower than it did
<Jared1> any browser will gather information quickly, as will alot of email clients.
<nobodyspecial> As does system monitor, or anything else
<GaryD> industry_: i even logged out and changed the session through lxdm. still no good.
<Jared1> You should try clearing the cache, but do it at your own risk.
<Jared1> Personal opinion :)
<industry__> hm, mind = blown on that one.
<nobodyspecial> clear cache in what way?
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: firefox holds a lot of info in the cache. i bet if you open your system monitor and look on the resources tab, you will see you are using a lot of memory. there an option to not show memory used by cache. if you enable that you will see what we are talking about.
<Jared1> open terminal
<GaryD> industry_: lol...thanks anyway. i will have to see if i get an update...before i file a bug.
<nobodyspecial> how do I find how much the cache uses?
<nobodyspecial> firefox, as a whole, uses under 60 MiB of RAM
<nobodyspecial> That's with all processes checked
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: open system monitor
<nobodyspecial> It is open
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: click on resources
<nobodyspecial> okay
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: look in the menu for something like "show cache as free"
<nobodyspecial> Don't see it
<nobodyspecial> Memory uses is 330 MiB total
<nobodyspecial> 0 swap
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: how much memory do you have total?
<nobodyspecial> It lists it as 993.3 MiB
<s5s> If i have an installed package let's say alpine can I apply a patch over it? manually?
<nobodyspecial> So it's using 33.3%
<GaryD> then i don't see why you should have a problem.
<nobodyspecial> But I am
<GaryD> check the processes.
<nobodyspecial> Firefox uses the most resources
<vcarney> Anybody know how to have Postfix send a copy of all outgoing mail to a separate email? Postfix does not handle any incoming mail for the domain?
<nobodyspecial> at 58 MiB right now
<AndChat-> What's using 33.3%?
<GaryD> hmmm
<nobodyspecial> That's total, AndChat-
<AndChat-> Ah ok.
<Jared1> nobodyspecial: try letting it get a good nights sleep and a good meal. If that doesn't work, give it the tech equivalent of a shot of espresso...
<nobodyspecial> And yet, the system has been running slower than before for the last week or two
<vcarney> I need to save a copy of all outgoing mail sent from Postfix which is generated by a web application? Is this possible?
<nobodyspecial> jared1, The uptime on it is only about 2h30m
<nobodyspecial> It hasn't been running for long
<sacarlson> s5s: It seems not since it apears to be writen in C so it would require a compile to be patched. packages are just bins no source to compile there.
<MK13> I am trying to change the directory transmission-daemon saves to to "/Shared/Downloads" I have changed the owner of /Shared to me and allow writing of Downloads to other users but transmission keeps saying access denied when trying to save. anything else i need to change?
<AndChat-> How long have you had the system for?
<nobodyspecial> Total?  2 yrs
<nobodyspecial> Reinstalled everything about a month ago
<AndChat-> Last update?
<_joey> i9 am running ubuntu in vmware; I run 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' to boot Ubunt in console; it reboots in GUI, however
<_joey> what is wrong?
<nobodyspecial> Started running slow about a week ago
<AndChat-> So it ran fine for about two weeks?
<nobodyspecial> Maybe 2
<nobodyspecial> yep
<s5s> sacarlson: Thank you. I though so. However, as far as I know apt-get source will get me the source and I should be able to apply the patch and compile and reinstall right?
<Jared1> nobodyspecial: lol it was a joke... anyways, the only thing I can think of is clearing the cache. Do at your own risk: open terminal, then type "sudo -s" (without quotes) then type "# sync" and press enter, then " # echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<nobodyspecial> it's still not running really slow
<nobodyspecial> Just a little slower
<GaryD> lol....oh my...
<Jared1> all without quotes if you decide to do it
<sacarlson> s5s: I guess that might work.  did you check to see if a ppa already exist before you go threw all that trouble
<Bazz> ok, so i am trying to learn a computer language. What should be the first 1 i learn? I basicly want to be able to create and host a website, also build my own apps (like small games, and such)   best approach? I have no past exp at all. im almost 20yrs old. what can i do?
<AndChat-> Should probably tell him the downfall to clearing the cache
<GaryD> i say try bleachbit...in synaptic...it works.
<industry__> I don't see how clearing the cache is dangerous. you're just syncing then flushing the synced entries.
<nobodyspecial> Firefox is taking a couple seconds longer than before, and it's annoying me
<s5s> sacarlson: what's a ppa?
<industry__> Bazz: try Perl, Python, or PHP
<AndChat-> Bazz, are you looking for ease of learning or usefulness?
<_joey> it'd be nice if one of you suckers could answer my question
<robotarmy> Bazz:  or ruby :D
<Jared1> andchat: nobodyspecial: Like Industry said, there shouldn't be any real danger
<sacarlson> !ppa s5s
<Jared1> _joey, can I help?
<Bazz> well, ease of learning, but i also want to be able to do alot.
<robotarmy> Bazz: http://railsforzombies.org/
<AndChat-> Joey, his system is running slow
<_joey> Jared1: I am running ubuntu in vmware; I run 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' to boot Ubuntu in console; it reboots in GUI, however
<sacarlson> s5s: check out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<AndChat-> Bazz, java or python
<s5s> sacarlson: thanks. I don't know why but my alpine doesn't accept the -subject option which other people seem to be using OK
<industry__> Bazz, I suggest Python if this is the first language you've ever learned. it probably has the shallowest learning curve and the most uniform syntax.
<_joey> and where is the bloody /etc/inittab on ubuntu?
<robotarmy> Bazz:  javascript is also a good language
<sl33k_> is there a shell cmd to block a website?
<industry__> Not to mention that it's already installed on your system, just type "python" into a shell to fire it up
<Jared1> _joey: I don't have much experience with vmware, but I wall try to help you as much as I can.
<AndChat-> Robotarmy: for a first language?
<Bazz> i guess ill go with python, i have installed it already, and downloaded the tk package. but where do i start?
<robotarmy> AndChat-: I say that as someone who teaches programming for beginners
<GaryD> nobodyspecial: i use lubuntu now, but i used to have ubuntu...i have 1gb ram. it got slow a lot. now with lubuntu my memory usage hardly rises above half of my ram. i have no problems. i actually didn't have too many problems with ubuntu, because i kept the system clean. it just got slow after a while of using it.
<industry__> try here: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<AndChat-> Bazz: Google
<Poshepocket> Tinychat doesn't work with ubuntu for some weird reason. Well, my cam doesn't work.
<_joey> Jared1: You can google if you want; I'd wait for you here
<sl33k_> is there a shell cmd to block a website?
<s5s> Bazz go for python. Perl is useful but I think very specialized and a bit advanced. C++ is extremely useful but is harder than python.
<dearler> in 10.10 is there a way to bind the alsa master and LFE sound channels together and set PCM as the main volume control?
<Jared1> _joey: to find etc/inittab, go to computer in the places menu, then click on file system
<GaryD> sl33k: what do you mean "block a website"?
<industry__> sl33k_: "block a website" is ambiguous
<Bazz> industry__: thank you
<Bazz> s5s: thank you
<robotarmy> Bazz: try python as you will - but don't assume all languages are like python.
<s5s> Bazz. You will also need to learn basic Bash if you are working on linux. Bash scripting is horrible for complex things but it can save you a lot of time for very simple tasks which you need to do daily.
<wqapol> Can I make the prompt text in terminal (user@host:$) To be of some distinct color. I cant find any such setting in profile.
<_joey> Jared1: root@ubuntu:~# find / -name inittab
<AndChat-> Python is the red headed step child of languages
<_joey> returns nothing
<Bazz> robotarmy: i will not assume that, i just want to start with something. gets my feet wet, and go from there
<sl33k_> industry__: i just want to block a site that eats a lot of my time, can it?
<sl33k_> i have heard it can be
<sacarlson> s5s: I see at least 3 versions of alpine in ppa at https://launchpad.net/~smoser/+archive/ppa  and more hits in the first search
<Jared1> nothing?
<Bazz> s5s: Bash? ok, thank you
<_joey> yes, no thing
<C_Okie> how can I tell which network manager deb version I can download from a separate computer that'll work for 10.04
<robotarmy> Bazz: good luck - and if you get bogged down - try http://railsforzombies.org/ - for websites and for game backends.
<C_Okie> I get glib > 0.06 dependency error with the latest
<industry__> sl33k_: so, a regular website that you yourself visit? well, you could deny outgoing connections to it in your firewall i guess
<AndChat-> Bash is the Linux scripting language
<Jared1> _joey: It looks like it has been replaced, and I am searching for what it has become
<sacarlson> s5s: I don't know what version your option is in
<GaryD> sl33k: just block it in your browser preferences.
<industry__> oh yeah that works too
<Bazz> robotarmy: im deff going to checkout the railsforzombies site. thank you
<C_Okie> does ubuntu wikis tell which version of network manager comes with  10.04
<GaryD> sl33k: another alternative...use restraint and self-control
<Bazz> Andchat: thank you
<sl33k_> industry__: ya
<rooroo_> hello
<_joey> AndChat-: Korn shell owns everyone
<sl33k_> i dont use firewall, is it recommended industry__?
<_joey> csh is dead
<industry__> yes you do, it's called netfilter
<s5s> sacarlson: how can I get the latest build?
<industry__> well, netfilter/iptables/ufw
<Jared1> try here: /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<GaryD> sl33k: you can log in to your router and set it to block the site.
<definity> hey guys whats up
<definity> i need some help
<GaryD> sup definity
<definity> for some reason my gnome has stoped working and i can only work in terminal
<s5s> !tell definity -about ask
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dearler> is there a way to change which volume control your media keys/front panel buttons control in 10.10? Currently it's set to the Alsa master channel but I need it to be the PCM channel
<GaryD> ubotto: thank you for that info...:)
<definity> Hey GaryD
<s5s> definity: Are we supposted to guess the reason based on no information?
<GaryD> definity: hey...what did you do last before this happened?
<definity> hahahah yeah your right sorry, total n00b question soz for that s5s.
<Jared1> ubottu: Are you of any intelligence, or just a moderator? XD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jared1> Ubottu: x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<definity> well basically i installed a theame that was KDE but the i realised it was a Gnome window manager i was using
<definity> now i cant get into a gui eviroment
<sacarlson> s5s: I don't know what the latist build is I guess pick the bigist number in ppa?
<Jared1> _joey: you still here?
<definity> enviroment*
<nairanvac> Hey, guys.  What's a good way to make a back-up image of my entire drive?  I just want an image that can be stored on my external drive and able to be restored later.
<Jared1> nairanvac: hang on a minute
<C_Okie> anyone mind helping me
<industry__> nairanvac: try rsync or duplicity.
<s5s> sacarlson: yes indeed. It's 2.02. I found it. What's a ppa in short?
<definity> ahhhh, is there any way i can scroll up on terminal, i just saw an idea from Ubuntu-Bot but its gone now
<nairanvac> industry__: Thanks, I'll take a look at those
<bastidrazor> definity: shift pgup
<s5s> definity: .bash_history should allow you to reverse your commands.
<definity> thanks dude!!
<geekosopher> nairanvac: also have a look at 'man dd'
<soreau> How can I re-enable the icons for the System menu?
<sacarlson> s5s: Personal Package Archives for Ubuntu,  it's  were people make there own versions of packages that they publish for people to try
<C_Okie> My computer wont let me mount to the live cd to install network-manager ; I am doing this because I haven't got a connection( i think it needs dependencies from online ) but I
<nairanvac> geekosopher: Oh, yeah, I forgot about dd.  That's actually exactly what I need
<apapousek> Just a quick gnome-terminal question. Is there any way to configure terminal to play a sound on exit. If not directly, if there a way to have it run a command on exit?
<industry__> yeah, dd works too, if you want a bit-for-bit image
<_joey> Jared1: yes
<geekosopher> nairanvac: be carefull with what you give in of= for dd, or else it may wipe out your external drive
<Jared1> ok, so try /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<industry__> unless you want your external drive to be a bit-for-bit copy of your current one.
<nairanvac> industry__: Yeah, that's pretty much what I'm looking for.  I'm planning on wiping my current installation of Eeebuntu in order to try out Ubuntu 10.10 and some other things, and I just want to be able to to wipe my drive and restore my back-up if I need to revert for any reason.
<sacarlson> s5s: if you licked that patch you added to alpine you could package it and distribute your package for others to try.  later if enuf people liked it then it would become a part of the ubuntu distrubution
<mandriva> is there any stable derivative of ubuntu
<nairanvac> Nah, ideally I'd just have an image file on my drive that I could restore
<industry__> mandriva: ubuntu is pretty stable.
<apapousek> @mandriva , kubuntu, xubuntu etc etc
<apapousek> also, linux mint is pretty nice
<s5s> sacarlson: That's a neat idea. Thanks
<GaryD> mandriva: try lubuntu first...if you don't have very many resources...if you have a lot of resources, try ubuntu first...if you like, try linux mint. it is very nice and is based off of ubuntu.
<nairanvac> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXqPEqSsBuQ  Anybody else watching the WEC event?  Even if you're not into MMA, this is incredible.  The guy hits a flying round kick after rebounding off the cage
<KM0201> nairanvac: not really sure how thats ontopic here.. but i love that video
<Lanlost> 'ello
<Lanlost> Can someone help me set up tethering? "ip masquerading" I believe.
<nairanvac> KM0201: It's entirely off-topic, but I feel it's worth the digression
<KM0201> lol
<Lanlost> I want to download a game to my 360 (xbox live arcade). I got the points and everything from the store. I totally forgot my 360 doesn't have wireless (just got it out of the pawn shop from a year ago)
<Lanlost> so.. I need an internet connection. I don't need a cross over cable with the 360
<kieppie> hi guys. if a user *absolutely must* install a GUI on a server, what is the better/best lightweight win-manager?
<apapousek> You don't need a crossover cable, Lanlost
<Lanlost> you see.. I can do internet connection sharing FINE in Windows when I've had it. I used to think Windows was a pain to get internet connection sharing to work
<Lanlost> but... it may be the ONE thing I know of that seems to work better
<nairanvac> kieppie: I'd say XFCE right offhand
<Lanlost> I used to not have a problem with it in linux
<industry__> kieppie: dwm
<nairanvac> kieppie: Though fluxbox is really light, too
<Lanlost> but EVERY time for the last 2-3 years that I've attempted it.. I've ended up screwing my ip tables somehow
<apapousek> also, internet sharing is really easy in Ubuntu; once you get the hang of it
<Lanlost> to where I have to flush them every boot
<Lanlost> and.. the internet connection sharing never works.. to boot
<Lanlost> oh my go
<Lanlost> d
<Lanlost> if you can tell me how.. I will seriously love you forever
<Lanlost> thats no joke
<FloodBot1> Lanlost: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GaryD> kieppie: you could try webmin...it allows you to configure all parts of your server in a web browser.
<Lanlost> IVE GOTTA FLOOD. I could get internet here Floodbot!!1
<kieppie> thanks guys. I'm considering XFCE or flux, but ned to weight up options
<apapousek> @Lanlost http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<kieppie> I'm already using webmin )
<kieppie> :)
<GaryD> kieppe: and if you absolutely, must have a window manager, jsut use openbox.
<KM0201> kieppie: have you considered looking at lxde?.. it's better than both IMO.
<kieppie> thnx
 * KM0201 <3's openbox... Crunchbang, for the win!
<Lanlost> fyi, apapousek. I'll be sharing my wireless (from wifi) using ethernet.. that will be ok?
<industry__> kieppie: no wait, twm
<nlsthzn> hi, using 10.04 on USB (persistant) @ work but connected to net via proxy, is it possible to set up to use proxy to update the distro?
<GaryD> kieppe: lxde is great, i use it for my server....i only recommend openbox as the lightest option there is.
<apapousek> Lanlost , yes that will work. Just be sure to input the correct interfaces
<kieppie> sweet. as far as I can tell, they need little more than a browser & file-manager
<kieppie> but looking nice
<Lanlost> where ethX is the network card and ip is your desired server ip address (Usually 192.168.0.1 is used)
<Lanlost> ack
<GaryD> i heard those "what!? install a gui on the server? WHY!" thoughts some of you had...lol
<apapousek> Lanlost, yes
<Lanlost> ifconfig ethX ip: where ethX is the network card and ip is your desired server IP. Ok. That's fine. But then two lines down they say ethX is the source of the internet..
<Lanlost> so..
<GaryD> espn...gotta love it....i mean...esp
<pavanai> how to burn .img files?
<Lanlost> I'm sharing to my xbox over eth0 and my source is usb0
<apapousek> No, you replace the X in ethX with a number
<Lanlost> I know, it's just dumb that they don't specify which one
<Lanlost> I mean they should have like ethX - small 1
<GaryD> pavanai: brasero, gnomebaker, xfburn...
<apapousek> @ Lanlost, there are million of hardware configuration, don't think that yours is special
<Lanlost> and then ethX - small 2 to designate that they are two separate sources.
<Lanlost> I don't think that mine is special..
<pavanai> brasero isnt workin
<KM0201> pavanai: cuz it sucks, use gnomebaker
<apapousek> @ pavanai, or you could use dd if=/imagefile.img of=/dev/burnger
<nairanvac> So, if I were to use dd to make an image of my drive, and output it to my external drive, I would just do "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdc1/netbook.backup"?
<pavanai> wt it does?
<GaryD> pavanai: on ubuntu?
<pavanai> ya
<pavanai> 10.04
<KM0201> brasero is for burning cd's.. it sucks, use gnomebaker
<GaryD> gnomebaker
<Lanlost> apapousek, since doing this the last 2-3 times has completely screwed my entire networking setup I just wanna do it right the first time
<Lanlost> This isn't something over my head.. I'm just being unusually careful because of past bad experiences
<industry__> nairanvac: no. find out where /dev/sdc1 is mounted, then write the file to there
<industry__> for that i suggest usage of the "mount
<industry__>  command. and not prematurely pressing enter while typing.
<apapousek> Lanlost , where it says input, put your device input, where it says IP, put your ip address (can be found using ifconfig)
<apapousek> and where is says output, put your output
<pavanai> GaryD:brasero dont support .img files
<nairanvac> industry__: So, like so:  "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/FreeAgent/netbook.backup"
<netbeast_> lol figured out how to fix camera
<Lanlost> that's not what the guide says
<Lanlost> it says ip is your DESIRED ip
<f_niten`> Hey guys...is there a way to force apt to install a package without asking any questions?  Even config questions?
<Lanlost> I think you are missing what I am asking here
<apapousek> then put your desired IP addrss
<Lanlost> it's fine. I'll just use another guide. I know these commands
<apapousek> and Lanlost, this guide works fine
<KM0201_> woops, looks like i forgot to stop xchat when i restarted x...lol
<industry__> nairanvac: correct.
<makulkar> I'm trying to reinstall GRUB using disk ubuntu 10.04 disk. I had installed ubuntu from windows. What options should I select in manual partition for disk mount point?
<Lanlost> I just dont like how they use "ethx" for both input and output
<Lanlost> I realize you replace the X with the correct one..
<GaryD> f_niten: sudo apt-get install -y packagename
<apapousek> @ makulker, are you just wanting to reinstall grub?
<Lanlost> Start by configuring the network card  that interfaces to the other computers on you network
<Lanlost> ok THATS the part I didn't see
<Lanlost> this whole thing makes sense now
<Lanlost> damn ad that popped up
<pavanai> i cant install any pkgs....it says broken
<apapousek> @Lanlost, hope it works out now
<f_niten`> GaryD: But it still asks more advanced questions
<GaryD> f_niten: i dont think you can pass up things like license agrements, passwords being set...
<f_niten`> I'm trying to install libpam-ldap, and it asks about servernames and stuff
<mandriva> industry_: where can i download cd for offline repositories of ubuntu 10.10?
<f_niten`> I just wanna copy a config in afterwards
<f_niten`> Hmm...
<Lanlost> oh my god
<sacarlson> Lanlost: seems all you need is to setup a network bridge,  I'm not sure how since it seems you use a usb hub to connect your two boxes?
<GaryD> f_niten: hmmm.....don't know about ldap...sorry
<makulkar> I get /dev/sda1 ntfs as option for manualy partition. But I get "No root file system defined" error
<Lanlost> Then configure the NAT as follows:  # iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE
<nairanvac> industry__: Sweet!  Thanks a lot for the help.  And if/when I need to restore it, I just reformat my drive, then boot into a live session, and do "dd if=/media/FreeAgent/netbook.backup of=/dev/sda1"?
<Lanlost> ... then they put "where ethX is the network card that the Internet is coming from" below that
<f_niten`> How about passing input to apt?  Beyond 'y'?  Could I cat a file and pass that?
<Lanlost> so great. I just did eth0 again.. which is the one that connects the two together
<f_niten`> So hacky, though...
<definity> Hey!, i tryed the stuff Ubuntu bot says but it did not work. I think that i need to reinstall Gnome or KDE which ever is easyier. What do you guys think?
<industry__> nairanvac: yep.
<Lanlost> I meant to do usb.. how do I undo the "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE" line
<apapousek> @ definity , which installation disc do you have
<GaryD> anyone want to give my lxdmconf problem a shot again?
<nairanvac> industry__: Awesome, thanks a lot, yet again
<GaryD> definity: try reinstalling gdm
<apapousek> Lanlost, what is the name of the network interface thats connection to the rest of your network?
<definity> oh no instalation disc, i jsut downloaded the immage from the Ubuntu website, and installed it of USB pen
<definity> i have the latest version
<Lanlost> sarcarlson, My wireless card is rt2500 (thats the module). The drivers are HORRIBLE and have been for at least 5 years. It does this thing where you connect, you get INCREDIBLE speeds.. lets say 800kbps. Then anywhere from 5seconds to 2 minutes later.. it drops to around 30kbps
<apapousek> Okay, is it Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<palam> where do i find checksums for the desktop downloads?
<IdleOne> !hashes
<rww> !md5sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Lanlost> even though it still says its got a 52mbps connection or whatever. The second you reconnect. BAM it's great speed again.
<palam> thanks guys
<Lanlost> It doesn't do it in Windows. I tried using Windows drivers via ndiswrapper (sad I know) and.. it seemed to work but they were so unstable it was impossible to use
<lapion> Lanlost, please check:http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html#FORWARDING
<GaryD> definity: i would definitely uninstall the kde theme or whatever.
<lapion> Lanlost, it is realy easy under linux
<apapousek> also Lanlost, Ubuntu =/= Windows
<Lanlost> Anyway, the reason you see my wifi connection as USB is funny.. I'm using my old Android G1 to connect to my wifi because of said wifi card problems .. and then using tethering to share it to my pc heh
<definity> i would but im not sure where it is(Dir wise, I know it is on the desktop)
<Lanlost> apapousek, who said anything about Ubuntu being Windows?
<apapousek> you keep comparing your experience to Windows, saying how easy it is
<Lanlost> I take that as Ubuntu != Windows.
<definity> but TBH i dont think it is that, Windows X manager is refusing to start up, it seams like it is something deeper
<Lanlost> Just because Ubuntu != Windows doesn't mean that Windows doesn't have ANY strengths?
<Lanlost> I would be using Windows if I thought that much better about it. I haven't used Windows even as a dual boot since.. Windows 2000
<sacarlson> Lanlost: tethering what hardware is that using?
<apapousek> actually, the only strength Windows has is the game companies supporting it
<Lanlost> And.. Windows isn't what makes it 'easy.' I never claimed that. I said the Windows drivers happen to be good.
<GaryD> definity: did you install the theme through synaptic?
<definity> apapousek: and a shitty GUI, HeHe!
<sacarlson> Lanlost: cat5 ethernet?   usb plug?
<Lanlost> usb plug
<apapousek> definity , good point. forgot they're too good at that
<IdleOne> Can we get back to Ubuntu support please
<Bazz> coming from being a pure windows user, windows sucks, lol
<c0dered> lol
<apapousek> IdleOne , sorry for the lollygagging; back to ubuntu
<definity> GaryD: no it was downloded through Gnome-Look
<Lanlost> what's going on with floodbot?
<nairanvac> industry__: It's been a while since I've used dd, is it supposed to have any sort of progress indication or anything while it works?
<definity> or KDE-Look should i say
<lapion> Lanlost, pls do me a favour way before windows even had the driver linux had it built in the regular networking.
<c0dered> Well anyways...Very common question but here it goes; Whats the best iTunes Replacement on Ubuntu?
<palam> hmm the checksum is correct. 718MB => dvd right? how come everyone's saying cd?
<Lanlost> please do you what favor?
<industry__> nairanvac: you can ask it to dump progress to the terminal by doing: killall -USR1 dd
<KM0201> c0dered: depends on what you want it to do... do you want to sync an ipod, or just listen to music?
<industry__> (more generally, send SIGUSR1 to the dd process)
<apapousek> c0dered , I'm a fan of rhythmbox , although i hear amarok is good, too
<Lanlost> Lapion, that may be true
<lapion> and it is a lot easier
<Bazz> rhythm box
<Bazz> i think
<nairanvac> industry__: Can that be done after I've done the dd command?
<Lanlost> What is a lot easier?
<definity> GaryD: yeah i know bit of a strange problem....  if i could paste the error i would but being only in terminal it is a bit hard.
<Lanlost> these sentences aren't complete..
<mandriva> industry__: can you suggest any graphical youtube video downloader made for ubuntu?
<KM0201> c0dered: what do you want it to do?...
<lapion> I have even had it working on a hdd-less floppy system
<palam> can i burn 718MB to a cd?
<KM0201> fwiw, i like Audacious, Rythmbox, etc..
<c0dered> I'm trying to manage my iPhone's ipod music. I've been trying out gtkpod. I love it, till the point where it didnt support mp4. I know i had to install some ext but found it diffcult so I tried out Rhythombox
<KM0201> palam: lol.. seriously?
<definity> But i spsoe the benifit of not having a GUI you learning Linux inside out alot quicker!!
<KM0201> c0dered: i'm not sure how rythmbox handles an ipone
<definity> you can get 750MB CD's and a some 800MB CD's
<KM0201> definity: but a vast majority of them, are 698mb...
<palam> KM0201 yes. definity: oh ok thanks
<researcher1> I want  to  broadcast streaming media to PCs in LAN of my educational institute.Whats the provision in Ubuntu?
<GaryD> definity: try editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and deleting the corrupted theme from: /usr/share/gdm/themes
<KM0201> palam: if a CD is designed to hold 698, why woul dyou be able to burn 715mb to it?
<palam> KM0201: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-ROM
<apapousek> researcher1 , you could use VLC to stream, and connect your PC's to the video stream
<Lanlost> I wouldn't use rhythmbox if you have anything on your iphone/ipod to begin with
<definity> Palam: Very True! but they are out there... some where, i ahve seen them before
<researcher1> apapousek: ok.
<KM0201> palam: i know what a cdrom is.. i'm asking how you're doing the math
<definity> have*
<Lanlost> In my experience, if you aren't starting fresh, it tends to corrupt/overwrite your ipod db
<GaryD> deifinity: sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<mandriva> apapousek: which is easier ubuntu or opensuse?
<palam> KM0201: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download says CD, so i asked. turns out, yes, you can burn more than 700 MB to a cd
<KM0201> Lanlost: my old nano works fine..but i think the older, the better.
<bazhang> !ot > mandriva
<ubottu> mandriva, please see my private message
<Lanlost> you will close it down/eject, whatever and end up with JUST the most recent things you put on it. Everything after that point goes on fine. It was a known bug.
<Lanlost> yeah, possibly
<KM0201> palam: not if its a 700mb cd.
<definity> ok GaryD il give it a go thanks! i tell you what happens...
<Lanlost> If you have a non-iphone I would recommend just using rockbox =)
<Lanlost> I'm a huge fan of folder/file structure as opposed to id3 tags
<palam> KM0201: when did i ever say the cd is 700 mb?
<GaryD> definty: ok...after you do that do this
<definity> exit
<palam> i'm going to get a cd, so i asked
<KM0201> palam: well, 90% of them are....
<GaryD> oh
<KM0201> you'll have to do some real looking for a 750+ CD
<KM0201> anyway..
<c0dered> I love rhythmbox but my ONLY problem with it is that I cant create sub-folders for my iPods playlist. Example; Under my playlist, I have a folder called "Deadmau5", under that folder, I have like 6 different playlist for each album. In rhythmbox, it does not group all his music like how i had it in iTunes.
<KM0201> c0dered: honestly, i got so frustrated w/ Ubuntu and newer ipods(and ultimately, i got a Zune, which was 100% no joy on Ubuntu)... i put XP in Virtualbox... when I need to sync, i fire i tup, sync, shut it down.
<KM0201> when you don't install a ton of crap on XP, you can put it on a 10gig virtualdisk
<nairanvac> I'm still looking for a Linux media player that can keep my files organized like iTunes or MediaMonkey did on Windows, or like the older Amarok would
<industry__> nairanvac: sorry, yes, you can do it at any time while the process is running, from another terminal
<KM0201> then just keep your music, etc.. ona  shared folder w/ the vbox.. and sync fro it
<unode1> true, windows is nice for a quick sync on the iPod
<KM0201> unode1: but itunes sucks.
<GaryD> help with lxdmconf....anyone?...help with python.....anyone?
<KM0201> but i figured if i'm gonna have to use xp in vbox for my zune, i might as well put itunes on there to, and use it for my ipod.
<nairanvac> industry__: Cool, thanks.  I went another route by just opening up Nautilus, highlighting the file and seeing how big it is
<c0dered> Yeah...thats what Im currently setting up on VirtualBox, only so that I can use iTunes. I was seeing if there was an alternative, but i guess not.
<nairanvac> I know the backup will be about 8 gigs
<GaryD> definity: ???
<KM0201> c0dered: not any good ones anyway.. IMO.. the best is gtkpod.. but thats w/ my old nano... i'm guessimg it has limitations with the newer ipod touch's and iphones, etc
<c0dered> The closest I got to itunes on Ubuntu was gtkpod because it allowed me to group multple playlist
<KM0201> maybe if we all storm the offices of Apple, we'll get them to release a Linux version of Itunes
<definity> GaryD, Hey Bud, i gave it a go and it seams like the directorys have disapeared, i tried CD'in to the paths you gave me and i even ls -anl tot he path of what the conf file should of been in, and it wernt there
<c0dered> My only prob with gtkpod was that I cant get it to work with mp4 files.
<definity> to the*
<Lanlost> Package ipmasq is not available,
<definity> i think a complete reinstall of Windows X or Gnome/KDE/XFCE
<definity> not sure what is up, what do you think?
<GaryD> definity: was the theme in .deb format?
<appi_uppi> hi, how to extract .chm files in ubuntu.
<definity> no .tar.gz i think
<dnivra> appi_uppi, you can open them using xchm
<definity> some compression format.
<dnivra> !info xchm | appi_uppi
<ribot> hi
<ubottu> appi_uppi: xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.17-3 (maverick), package size 179 kB, installed size 776 kB
<Bazz> average timeframe for someone to learn a language (python) well enough to create own programs? (like a game or something)
<GaryD> definity: do you remember the theme name?
<ribot> is there some web server statistics tool that can be configured automatically?
<appi_uppi> dnivra, let me try that
<s5s> does anyone know how to send emails from the command line? I need to write a script to send emails?
<definity> GaryD:haha, I wish
<GaryD> lol
<researcher1> which is the lightwight version of Ubuntu which is not a burden upon system resources?
<ribot> s5s: mail
<s5s> ribot: Can it use IMAP?
<GaryD> researcher1: lubuntu
<definity> GaryD:I know N00b, but we all got to start somehwere!!
<ribot> s5s dunno much about it
<Bazz> exit
<s5s> ribot: i also have pine which i have configured. Can I use pine?
<ribot> s5s why not?
<GaryD> difinity: i am a noob too, on some issues. i am having a python problem or something i can't figure out right now.
<Gigacore> guys, ain't there no 64bit version for intel? I see only amd 64bit downloads.. :-s
<dnivra> seen this http://xkcd.com/612/ ?
<dnivra> oops wrong channel; sorry.
<s5s> I haven't been able to specify the subject field on the command line and then once I run the command with pine it drops me to ncruses
<bazhang> Gigacore, its the same
<Lanlost> apapousek, are you still here? I got it working differently
<Gigacore> bazhang: so does the amd 64bit copy work on intel 64bit architecture?
<definity> GaryD: having a Python? you mean you are learning Python? or is this some kinda teenage talk?
<definity> ohh whops
<bazhang> Gigacore, yes
<Gigacore> bazhang: thank u
<definity> GaryD: soz terminal IRC till has me confused, i read the rest of the line now
<definity> GaryD: i would help you unfortunatly im a PHP guy!
<ribot> GaryD: did you try some python channel?
<Lanlost> that tutorial is apparently out of date since.. 2000.
<TheMusicGuy> How can I establish a network connection to my phone (treo) using bluetooth? The old Hardy method doesn't seem to work anymore. (And the tutorial is gone, anyway.)
<GaryD> definity: lol...i'm 28 with a wife and 2 kids...my teenage talking years are long past......
<GaryD> ribot: do you know one?
<definity> WOW! the Athalon  works on Intel i thought they had diffrent CPU architecture
<ribot> GaryD: yes, #python
<palam> do you guys generally go with a LTS for you desktop machines? i'm trying to decide between 10.04 and 10.10. any suggestions? my servers will be on 10.04
<ribot> i know some python too though
<Gigacore> TheMusicGuy: tried blueman?
<rww> palam: go with 10.04, upgrade to 10.10 if you find yourself needing a lot of updated stuff.
<gobbe> palam: i usually run newist on desktop and LTS on servers
<GaryD> ribot: lol...thanks....maybe you can help?
<ribot> GaryD: you expect me to guess what your problem is?
<TheMusicGuy> Gigacore, I haven't been able to figure out how to use blueman to do it. What I've tried doesn't seem to have any effect. I can pair and sometimes sync, but can't establish a constant LAN/PAN.
<palam> gobbe: faced any problems with outdated os after the supported period?
<palam> rww: thanks, gotta check if it's easy to upgrade
<Lanlost> In case anyone is curious: http://pastebin.com/gDuga3dc
<sacarlson> Lanlost: it seems to connect two computers with usb you need this strange cable is this what you have? http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=506029
<rww> !upgrade | palam: The instructions you'd use:
<ubottu> palam: The instructions you'd use:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Lanlost> Sacarlson, I got it working
<TheMusicGuy> Gigacore, there used to be a method involving the use of hcitool, but I don't know how it went and the tutorial is gone now. And I don't think it works since changes made in 10.04.
<sacarlson> Lanlost: cool,  but is that what you used?
<Lanlost> What?
<Lanlost> no..
<palam> rww: thanks
<gobbe> palam: no. i update workstation new version as soon as new comes available and server's when new lts comes
<GaryD> ribot: no...of course not...i am trying to use lxdmconf...the program starts when started as user, but says it needs to be ran as root when i try to apply the changes. when i run it as root i get a few errors and the program doesn't start.
<Lanlost> My wifi card doesn't work so what I do is connect to my wireless router with my Android G1 (my old phone)
<ribot> GaryD: sorry but i don't know that program
<sacarlson> Lanlost: then how is it you connected your xbox to ubuntu with usb cables?
<definity> GaryD: Nice: some how your only 5 years ahead of me and having 2 kids and a wife and have the time to answer questions like mine, I take my hat off to you sir!
<Lanlost> and then Cyanogen's ROM for the G1 has 'tethering' which is really just internet connection sharing. You can share your internet connection with wifi or USB.
<GaryD> definity: lol...the kids are in bed. the wife is watching tv and working on art. i am left to do my own thing (for now)
<Lanlost> If you share with wifi though, you can't be using the wifi connection (which I am). This isn't a problem for most people though. Most people aren't using the feature like I am. Most will be using their 3g connection and then sharing that via wifi to create a 'hotspot' so that they can get online with their laptop
<palam> oh, looks like it's quite easy to upgrade. i'm going to install 10.04 and hope that i'll be able to find a wifi card that works. *fingers crossed*
<definity> I just learned a philosphy...If i stay on this chat room for long enough will I become a Ubuntu guru?
<avgeneral> hello
<avgeneral> I have Apache 2.2 installed, where do I change "AllowOverride None" to "AllowOverride All"?
<ribot> definity: if you keep trying things out in ubuntu you will
<Gigacore> TheMusicGuy: looks like it is a bug - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bluetooth/2010-December/009303.html
<ribot> when you come to chatrooms like these you can get amazed of how anyone can possibly know so much about a subject
<definity> Ribot: the only problem is.... im in terminal (No GUI) so no multi screening, So I have to remember all the commands typed into here and then exit and retype them
<ribot> definity: no mouse?
<ribot> definity: no mouse?
<definity> No GUI
<ribot> definity: you are learning in hardcore :)
<ActionParsnip> has anyone seen this before, its shaken me a little so I'm hunting around: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/138058
<TheMusicGuy> Gigacore, I believe that person was trying to make a connection the other direction.
<ribot> definity: not even ncurses then?
<definity> Ribot:
<definity> Ribot: what is Ncurse?
<ActionParsnip> genuinely scary
<TheMusicGuy> I'm trying to share my Internet connection with my Treo over Bluetooth 1.x protocols...
<GaryD> ribot: definity has lost all gui from his system....i assume he is with us on a live cd???
<GaryD> idk
<ribot> definity uhm well do you know the terminal program screen?
<definity> GaryD no Live CD.. I wish i could just reboot then. This was a USB install from the latest version.
<Gigacore> TheMusicGuy: hmmm.. however I was able to setup a bluetooth network between my two ubuntu 10.10 machines
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: that's a big on the freaky deaky side
<ActionParsnip> TheMusicGuy: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/use-your-treo-650-internet-connection.html
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: exactly
<TheMusicGuy> As I recall, the laptop is supposed to wait for the treo to try to connect, not the other way around.
<ribot> GaryD: that includes all terminal program? not sure what gui means exactly in this context
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: thats why I'm asking here
<KM0201> u got me
<TheMusicGuy> ActionParsnip, no, that's the wrong directio
<TheMusicGuy> n
<definity> I'm tempted to jsut install Gopher and just use the machine in terminal and convice my friends im Neo... LOL
<definity> all it takes is a green screen
<nimbiotics> is there any other channel where I could ask a question about Blender besides #Blender? Im geting no feedback from people on that channel :/
<ActionParsnip> TheMusicGuy: so you want the treo to get web access via the Ubuntu system?
<sync3times> definity, try the matrix screen saver ,  that one is really fun
<soreau> How can I re-enable the icons for the System menu?
<TheMusicGuy> ActionParsnip, yes. I've done it once before, but that was over a year ago, when things were very different.
<Gigacore> and guys, after I install nVidia drivers on my Dell XPS 15, it starts only with the CLI. It needs me to boot using failsafe mode and then delete the xorg.conf file. Performing nvidia-xconfig doesn't help either. Any fix?
<definity> GaryD: GUI as in (Graphical User Interface) E.G Windows X manager i think
<ActionParsnip> TheMusicGuy: old methods still fly dude
<boxbeatsy> Hi, I'm using Disk Usage Analyzer to free HD space.  It says that my Total filesystem capacity is 48.5 GB of which 42.2 GB is used.  However, when I scan my home file system, it is only accounting for 20GB.  Can somebody help me figure out where that remaining 28GB of space is being used for?
<definity> or just Windows X
<TheMusicGuy> ActionParsnip, actually, it was probably over two years ago. And not always. If they had, I wouldn't be asking now.
<ribot> definity: you didn't answer, but you can copy-paste in termanal by using "screen"... if you start screen and then sign on to irc from that command-line
<sync3times> Gigacore,  so will it run X yes or no
<nimbiotics> OT: Using Blender 2.5Beta (2.55.0), I need to add a button to the left 3D editor viewport Tool panel, but I cannot see the "Add Tool button" How can I show this button?? TIA!!!
<Arpit> i downloaded xubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 then i use unetbootin and after booting through pen drive it says
<Arpit> no init found.try passing init= bootarg
<Arpit> busbox v1.15.3(ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built in shell (ash)
<Arpit> enter help for a list of boot in commands	
<Arpit> (initrants) _
<FloodBot1> Arpit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sync3times> Gigacore, like try  xinit from the command line
<definity> Ribot: sorry for not answering, this chat move fast sometimes and i dont realise.
<Gigacore> sync3times: it does not run X after installing the driver, it requires me to delete xorg.conf files
<irshad> hey i need some help related to ubuntu
<Gigacore> and so it gets back to integrated intel hd gfx
<ribot> definity: using screen you can jump from different terminals without using any x
<sync3times> Gigacore,    did you delete xorg.conf?
<irshad> can anyone help me out?
<definity> irshad: you sure?
<N8Wulf> morning,assistance pls, I'm running gnome as my DM,tried to add Lubuntu with all default addons via Synaptic,but when I log into lubuntu desktop no menus or window frames loads...
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Gigacore> sync3times: yes there is no other way.. even reconfiguring the file and restarting the X server doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> irshad: ask away
<definity> Ribot: thanks dude il give it a go!
<N8Wulf> am i supposed to login with Lubuntu Openbox?
<sync3times> Gigacore, so you have a native adapter and an nvidia adapter?
<irshad> i installed ubuntu 10.10 but my mouse and keyboard stops functioning after the login.
<Arpit> means what md5??
<ribot> definity: just write screen in commandline...then probably you have to press enter, and then sign on to irc from there, and come back here and i will tell you
<definity> Ribot: Nope it dont work..
<irshad> same happened when i installed fedora
<ActionParsnip> N8Wulf: log off, select LXDE as session, log on
<definity> ahhh ok
<Gigacore> sync3times: yes.. my laptop has integrated intel hd gfx and nvidia gpu
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: its a way of checking the ISO was healthy and consistent.
<N8Wulf> ok, will try that quick
<N8Wulf> thanx
<definity> Ribot: thanks! il give it ago...
<Arpit> pls tell me how to check ??
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: basically you have used an unchecked file, you could have only downloaded a part of the file, and you have no idea if the file you have doesn't have errors
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Arpit
<ubottu> Arpit: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gigacore> sync3times: I believe this has something to do with the new nVidia Optimus which switches from integrated gfx to nVidia whenever it needs (it works fine on windows)
<boxbeatsy> Hi, I'm using Disk Usage Analyzer to free HD space.  It says that my Total filesystem capacity is 48.5 GB of which 42.2 GB is used.  However, when I scan my home file system, it is only accounting for 20GB.  Does anyone know where that remaining 28GB of space is being used for?
<sync3times> Gigacore,  that makes little sense.   laptops dont have both very often.    If you do    lspci -v   | grep -i nvidia   do you see anything?
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: please tell 2 of your friends about MD5 summing
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: the journal
<sync3times> Gigacore,  it switches driving the native LCD?
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: sorry, what's the journal?
<sync3times> Gigacore,   did the driver install correctly?
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: its what stops fragmentation and keeps a track of the files. You are more than likely using Ext4 which is a jounalized file sytstem. Ext2 is NOT journalized so can fragment. The 8Gb you are "missing" is more than likely the storage for the journals
<Gigacore> sync3times: i've not connected any external display to my laptop.. so it switches between each other and displays on the same inbuilt display on laptop
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: you can reduce the space needed for the journal and is especially advised in large partitions where it can get into 100s of Gb
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: I see.  I'ma ctually missing 28GB.  Is it possible that it's taking up so much space, and is there anyway to decrease the amount of space it's taking?
<Gigacore> sync3times: the driver has been installed correctly, but there is some issue with the configuration
<sasori> question: I am running win7, i have 1.66GHZ and 4GB or RAM, if I will install 32bit Ubuntu 10.10 will I be able to use the full 4GB memory ?
<Baba-b00ie> sasori: nope
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: I see.  waht should i google for to find out more?  Ubuntu Journal is bringing up journal software
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: what is the output of:   df -h   please use http://pastie.org  (or similar) to give the output. Thanks
<sync3times> Gigacore,  I have heard of the switching.    But I dont know how to do it linux.   I would check in bios and see if there is a way to force it to be nvidia all the time.    Try to boot up in  non-graphics mode.    safe vga mode or whatever.
<boxbeatsy> ok
<definity> Ribot: i tryed it and it did not work. still stays on standard IRC 4Bit graphics
<ribot> definity: what did not work?
<Gigacore> sync3times: http://www.nvidia.com/object/optimus_technology.html
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1384820
<Sagar> mm
<sasori> Baba-b00ie: so 64bit will be able to utilize the full 4GB then ?
<Gigacore> sync3times: I tried that in bios, but there is no option to set nvidia to default.. but in windows, in nvidia setup tool there is an option to set the nvidia gpu as default
<sync3times> Gigacore,   I would try to make sure that linux is in plain text console mode until  its ready to run full X.    Try to turn off all bootsplash stuff.
<ribot> definity: it will not change your graphics, it will give you the possibility to copy-paste without graphics, and also you don't have to quit irc to try stuff
<ribot> definity: but you have to understand what you are supposed to do first
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: ok quite low free space, but your home is on the same partition as / so this is kinda expected. I suggest you uninstall old kernels. This can claw back a lot of space if you have lots of surplus kernels
<definity> ahh so just copy and paste
<definity> thats cool
<sync3times> Gigacore,  try to stay non-graphics until the last second and then fire up the nvidia drivers.
<ribot> definity: no, also you will be able to come back to the chat and see old messages
<cntb> microsoft cam has a microphone cam works how do bring mic to life
<Gigacore> sync3times: ok.. i will try
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: ok, I will do that.  so, you don't think it's the journal then?
<Gigacore> sync3times: thank you!
<definity> By pressing print scrn?
<sync3times> Gigacore, good luck
<definity> i tryed that and it didnt work
<sreeju> while installing opera my system switched off because of power failure
<ribot> definity: no
<loltoad> hey, i was hoping for soem apt tips: i want to 1) see if a package is installed explicitly or to satisfy a dependancy and 2) given an installed package list all the dependancies installed JUST for this package... aka ones that will be removed with this
<sreeju> now i cant install or remove any packages
<kebomix> i cant run any PyQT application on ubuntu 10.10, i get this message http://pastebin.ca/2021841  , any solution ?
<ribot> definity: how do you start your irc client?
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: not sure, for a 50gb partition the usual journal would be 8Gb (15% as far as I remember)
<KM0201> sreeju: well, what happens when you try to install packages
<sreeju> showing error in terminal that opera needs to be reinstalled but cant find the archeive
<KM0201> sreeju: because the error you get, tells you exactly what to do.
<definity> epic5 -a irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<cntb> what is a pulse audio server need to make mic frommicrosoft cam work
<definity> i had to get Epic5 from doing a apt-get Install epic command
<definity> its like im in DOS
<ActionParsnip> cntb: pulse is pulse dude
<Gigacore> cntb: does it have an inbuilt mic?
<definity> but its in Terminal
<ActionParsnip> definity: terminal is like dos, but waaay more powerful. It's more like powershell in windows
<mannyuel> which java should i install?
<ribot> definity what you need to do is to start your irc client after you have started screen. To do that you have to do this, and read very carefully: after you exit here, type "screen" and press enter. After that, read the message if you get one and press enter. Then from there, type "epic5 -a irc.freenode.net"
<mannyuel> which java should i install? or rather best java for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mannyuel: one which suits your needs
<sreeju> ya its updating
<Gigacore> mannyuel: for browser? or compiler?
<ActionParsnip> mannyuel: if you need the stuff the sun java gives, use it. If open java does what you need then use that
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: any errors?
<ActionParsnip> mannyuel: there is no single best app for anything
<mannyuel> i think its for a compiler.... im installing a program called jstock that requires java
<ActionParsnip> mannyuel: in any OS
<sreeju> no downloading the files...
<KM0201> night time... later fellas
<Gigacore> mannyuel: install openjdk and gcj
<ActionParsnip> mannyuel: then if it needs sun java then use that
<definity> Ribot: i have done that and i came back. and thats why im talking to you now, it didnt work!! but im willing to give it another go... thanks for the help bud!!!
<mannyuel> thanks guys
<kebomix>   i cant run any PyQT application on ubuntu 10.10, i get this message http://pastebin.ca/2021841  , any solution ?
<sasori> i have a lenovo laptop and i checked the site http://goo.gl/lHmkT and i see no drivers for linux , what's the best thing to do in order to have sounds when running ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> sasori: what model lenovo?
<ribot> definity if you came back here then maybe it did work
<ribot> definity: how can you say it didnt work when you dont know what will happen
<sasori> ActionParsnip: Lenovo Y410 59012531
<definity> i had to type in the command to open up epic5 agian
<definity> I think i jsut need to reinstall a GUI from windows X up
<ActionParsnip> sasori: you may need some options but lenovo are usually ok
<ribot> definity: yes but when you are inside screen you can do stuff
<ActionParsnip> sasori: if you run alsamixer   in terminal, are all levels cranked and unmuted
<sreeju> dpkg: error processing opera (--remove):
<sreeju>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<sreeju>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<sreeju> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sreeju>  opera
<sreeju> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_lucid_free_binary-i386_Packages)
<FloodBot1> sreeju: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sreeju> showed like this when i tried to remove opera
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: hi, so i just isnatlled 3 older kernels, and rescanned my disk, but i didn't see any space freed up.  do i need to restart to see the effects?
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: *uninstalled
<sasori> ActionParsnip: I don't have ubuntu installed yet, as am thinking of the things to have when reformatting..am still in ubuntu,,right now am thinking about the sound drivers and etc, that comes with a laptop when one buys it
<definity> ok, so i typed screen and then the command to open up IRC... now what?
<sasori> i mean am still in windows 7
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: no, as long as you have left ONE kernel which is the one with the same version as the RUNNING kernel, you are fine
<GaryD> how do i set my desktop sesion environment?
<definity> i press Prt Scrn button and nothing happens
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: ya, that's what i did
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: any other ideas on what could be taking up that 28GB?
<ActionParsnip> sasori: ok run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     add this line:   options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=fujitsu      save the new file, close gedit, reboot
<cntb> gigacore sorry did not see you
<ribot> definity: now you can open another terminal... you have to do two things: 1) press ctrl+a and then c (a new terminal will open) 2) press ctrl+a twice (you will come back here)
<cntb> gigacore                yes built in
<definity> Ribot: how do i do that
<sasori> ActionParsnip:  am still on windows ...may i know if you have any resources where i can read some tutorial how to fully setup a lenovo with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<cntb> gigacore lifecam vx-1000
<Gigacore> cntb: then probably pulse audio enables the inbuilt mic to work..
<cntb> inbuilt in cam?
<Gigacore> inbuilt mic
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: try installing and running bleachbit as both user and root, have as many apps closed as you can to free up the files, don't use the options which say they will take a long time and watch your browser settings or it'll remove stuff you want. Claws back a lot of space wit temp guff
<cntb> in PC no none gigacore
<Gigacore> cntb: does ur webcam comes with an inbuilt mic?
<ActionParsnip> sasori: I just found that boot option which I guy had for fixing Hardy, but the same options are needed by you.
<cntb> yes gigacore
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: ok will do.  thanks for all your help!
<cntb> works in windows and skype windows finds it
<GaryD> dang
<Gigacore> cntb: thats the reason why u see pulse audio stuff
<linuxsir> 有中国人吗
<GaryD> ok...i guess i'm out.
<sasori> ActionParsnip: how bout for the built-in webcam ?
<cntb> ??? gigacore skype test in ubuntu doesnot record audio
<cntb> maybe level? gigacore?
<ActionParsnip> sasori: if you run:  lsusb   you will see 1 line with an 8 character Hex ID split in 2, use that ID to find guides
<ActionParsnip> cntb: does it work in the ubuntu sound recorder?
<sasori> ActionParsnip: i don't understand  XD
<Gigacore> cntb: check if in the input is muted in sound preference
<ActionParsnip> sasori: press CTRL+ALT+T and run:  lsusb
<ActionParsnip> sasori: 1 line will identify the cam
<sasori> ok
<sasori> ActionParsnip: how bout the bluetooth ?
<ActionParsnip> sasori: copy the Hex ID for the device and use it to find guides, it will look something like this:   0b97:7762
<ActionParsnip> sasori: bluetooth should just work
<sasori> ActionParsnip: for built-in mic ?
<cntb> Gigacore> cntb: check if in the input is muted in sound preference .where do I check muted? inskype or administration
<ActionParsnip> sasori: but it will be attached to the same USB bus so you can use the same method
<Gigacore> cntb: System > Preference > Sound > Input Tab > Input Volume
<ActionParsnip> sasori: once you use the sound option, the mic will work too as its part of the sound card, just like in windows when you give the OS the sound driver the mic works
<cntb> ActionParsnip, doesnot work in sound recoreder either
<cntb> gigacore thks goin htere
<sasori> ok thanks parsnip
<ActionParsnip> cntb: Gigacore seems to have some ideas
<ActionParsnip> cntb: i'd use sound recorder to test, skype can have issues with mics which wont show the mic to really be working. if sound recorder works then you are golden
<Gigacore> I had similar issue testing the mic in skype.. the input was muted in sound preference :P
<GuyCanada> hey folks, so ive got an old school imac hanging around, not sure what version or whatever but its got the old CRT monitor and i want to whipe macOS and just have an ubuntu install on board, has anyone done this before that cna possibly help? the hard drive is pretty small as well does anyone know what would happen if i installed a large hard drive that already has ubuntu on board?
<cntb> ActionParsnip, gigacore very good found life cam mic there wasnot choosen and yes was muted
<JohnTeddy> Is grooveshark broken for anyone else?
<JohnTeddy> They don't use flash anymore, they use ajax or something?
<cntb> will chkskpe or sound rec now
<sasori> cntb: i got curious bout your problem are you using the latest sype on windows before ?
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: theres a PPC build of Ubuntu
<Gigacore> cntb: test with skype now
<cntb> sasori windows ok now in ubuntu want some system virus proof for my old man
<sasori> cntb: i just wanna know how do you record conversations in skype ? :D
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: works fine here in chromium daily
<ActionParsnip> cntb: you don't need AV in Ubuntu unless you're running a fileserver or email server
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: thanks, firefox is broken
<cntb> sasori good idea let me know if you did
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: sounds about right
<cntb> ok ActionParsnip
<sasori> cntb: i see, there's an extra manager ..tnx for the idea :D
<ActionParsnip> !virus | cntb
<ubottu> cntb: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Gigacore> cntb: test with skype and let me know.. i need to leave soon
<cntb> ok gigacore
<GuyCanada> ctionparsnip: whats a PPC build entail? sorry im fairly fammiliar ith computers ive installed ubuntu and many other distros but never on a macintosh machine
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: old mac used awesome ppc chips instead of intel ones they use now, there are special builds for PPC so you can run Ubuntu on it
<ActionParsnip> !Ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<cntb> ActionParsnip, I know that is why <i prepare ubuntu sys for my old man
<ActionParsnip> cntb: just be sure to install openssh-server and port forward i his router so you can ssh in and fix stuff :)
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: thanks, so do you know if i download this ppc build and put it onto a disk how i would install it? i dont know how to get into the boot menu or whatever the equivalent would be on the imac
<furi> i need help syncing my itouch 4G with rhythmbox. when i plug it in, it mounts and immediately unmounts. it's listed as "unknown device" on rhythmbox for the very very small time it's mounted. when i open it on nautilus, it recommends i open shotwell to check it out. when i do that, it lists it as a "usb ptp class camera" on it. anyways, can someone help me with this?
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: make the mac boot whatever media you create (USB / CD) and run through the installer
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<GuyCanada> well look at that
<GuyCanada>  thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> furi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ActionParsnip> furi: i'd personally take it back and buy something decent, and with linux support
<cntb> Gigacore, thks if you go will continue to try sound recorder and skype still dont get from mic
<furi> ActionParsnip, i already tried that page to no avail
<cntb> Gigacore,  althoughlifecam monomic appears inSystem > Preference > Sound > Input Tab > Input Volume
<Gigacore> cntb: strange.. fine
<Gigacore> ah
<furi> ActionParsnip, well, i chose this over the zune, thinking zune would be a much much worse idea
<Gigacore> bye guys
<cntb> bye
<GuyCanada> man i came dangerously close to buying an iphone last christmas when i was still relatively new to open source/linux/ubuntu. thank god i didnt, its annoying enough making my itouch work ( which is why i hardly use it anymore)
<ActionParsnip> furi: what about the many other makes.... Cowon make sweet players, some of which play Ogg
<AbhiJit> hi
<ribot> hi
<AbhiJit> i installed caliber. which is best format to download http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/5000
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: I'd go for the HTML, no need for any apps as it can be opened in your web browser
<furi> ActionParsnip, i think it'd be best if i just sync from my mother's PC, which is running windows
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, ok. i was just curios about using app
<sl33k_> Even though I have reserved separate partition for ubuntu, it does show me low memory?
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: then see what the app uses and cater to that
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: drive space isn't memory
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, ok
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: is it because of numerous tabs and windows open?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: memory is RAM and used to store apps while they run as well as any values created whilst it runs, drive space is used to permanently store data as well as your documents
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: if you have lots of tabs open in a browser it will use a lot of RAM but this can occur in an OS assigned only 4Gb to store the OS
<cntb> need sound test for secondary mic on terminal some basic utility
<mister_m> how can I upgrade from 10.04 LTS to the latest?
<cntb> in built life cam mic wont record a sound
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | mister_m
<ubottu> mister_m: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: I guess I have assigned it 4Gb, can it be changed or something?
<ActionParsnip> mister_m: I suggest you use the server method, its super easy
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: the drive space will only restrict the amount of web cache you have. If you have 64Gb RAM, you can easily open thousands of tabs without the OS slowing down toomuch
<cntb> how to check sound on terminal
<AJ_Z0> cntb: Vrious ways, but try "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav"
<ActionParsnip> cntb: you can use aplay or mplayer in terminal to play aidio
<ActionParsnip> *audio
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Will this be more frequent? Is the solution is to upgrade RAM?
<rigved> i want to increase the swap space. i already have some free space in my drive. how do add this free space to my existing swap space?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: if you like to open a tonne of tabs then you may need to
<cntb> my recording not ok
<cntb> mic on life cam
<Dice-Man> cntb: links ?
<ActionParsnip> cntb: if you run: lsusb   what is the identifying line for the cam?
<andrewfree> jrib: Hey Idk if you are here now but i ended up burning a 7.10 CD. Thing is it doesnt auto boot to live cd after x seconds it just sits at that menu, keybaord still doesnt work. I tried a new gaming keyboard I bought today too and that didnt work either
<ActionParsnip> cntb: there are many microsoft lifecams, we need to know which you have
<cntb> vx-1000
<cntb> lifecam vx-1000
<camel_> 0
<ActionParsnip> cntb: does the camera part work ok in cheese?
<rigved> i want to increase the swap space. i already have some free space in my drive. how do add this free space to my existing swap space? should i delete the existing swap space and then make a new swap with the increased size or should i just format the free space as a new space (in the later case i'll have 2 swap partitions)?
<ActionParsnip> andrewfree: Gutsy is dead and gone dude, its not supported in any way
<cntb> ActionParsnip, camera part perfect on cheese
<andrewfree> ActionParsnip: Well thing is 10.10 wouldnt boot because i have a 32 bit processor. And regardless what os i try to boot from no keyboard works even when trying to access grub or bios. Lke it just wont pick up any keyboards anymore idk what the hell to do
<ActionParsnip> cntb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3557/how-can-i-get-my-microsoft-lifecam-vx-1000-webcam-microphone-to-work   look at fix #3
<ActionParsnip> andrewfree: there is a 32Bit version of maverick
<camel2320> who
<andrewfree> ActionParsnip:  I was trying 7.10 because it worked before
<ActionParsnip> andrewfree: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<ActionParsnip> andrewfree: its not supported in any way you can name, it's dead
<ActionParsnip> andrewfree: sorry
<cntb> ok
<camel2320> 什么啊
<azbr00> andrewfree: sounds like a hardware issue
<Arpit> i checnked it with md5sum its says they are same
<Arpit> checked*
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: good :)
<camel2320> list #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: remember to check before using ISO files in futur.
<Arpit> okay but now what should i do
<Arpit> its not working
<camel2320> me too
<andrewfree> meh app crashed
<Arpit> should i rewrite my problem?
<akshatj> how do I force install a .deb file?
<cntb> thks ActionParsnip
<cntb> one more this pc runs on opteron
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: did you use a CD or USB to install with?
<Arpit> usb
<cntb> must I choose kernel amd64 ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> akshatj: ok did you check your RAM for errors as well as the USB consistency?
<ActionParsnip> cntb: you don't need the kernel, thats not solution #3
<makulkar> i give up, reinstalling grub on windows installed ubuntu doesnt work!!
<ActionParsnip> akshatj: its not advised at all but you can do it if you really want to
<akshatj> ActionParsnip, no it is an error in the package not in my system
<supercom32> Anyone use AQEMU before? Specificly does anyone know how to make a bridged network connection for VMs?
<ActionParsnip> akshatj: you can use: sudo dpkg --force-all -i filename    but its not good for your packages
<akshatj> ActionParsnip, it is about some sound file in /opt anyway
<Arpit> i used USB
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: ok did you check your RAM for errors as well as the USB consistency?
<akshatj> unable to create `/opt/revengeofthetitans/full_length_music/einleitung.mp3.dpkg-new' (while processing `/opt/revengeofthetitans/full_length_music/einleitung.mp3'): No such file or directory
<akshatj> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<cntb> ok
<sacarlson> makulkar: no grub won't work on a wubi (windows install) system,  I'm not sure how you could fix a wubi loader.
<Arpit> when i installed ubuntu older version with the same usb its working but not with xubuntu10-10
<cntb> saw fix 3 ActionParsnip  played with that a while ago
<cntb> will try again
<cntb> bye
<makulkar> sacarlson, ok :( I tried few hacks but ur right. Any clue how i can take bacup of my data? I want few patches!!
<ActionParsnip> makulkar: if you used wubi this may help http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<ActionParsnip> akshatj: do the folders named there, exist?
<akshatj> ActionParsnip, I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> akshatj: if you run: sudo mkdir -p /opt/revengeofthetitans/full_length_music    then retry, does it work?
<sacarlson> makulkar: I guess to at least boot you will have to use a windows install disk to fix the mbr then find a way to backup the virtual partitions that the wubi install created inside the windows partition.  then install a ubuntu system and find a way to mount and recover the data inside them
<i5noc> anyone manage to reloack booloader on nex1 yet?
<akshatj> ActionParsnip, thanks it worked
<akshatj> I have to tell the Humble Bundle people that they have an error in their package
<Arpit> how to check ram for errors??
<Arpit> and usb consistency also?
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: when the USB starts to boot and you see the stickman at the bottom of the screen, press SPACE
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: both checks are on the same page there
<Arpit> okay then what?
<Arpit> k let me c
<rigved> how do i find out the uuid of any partition?
<bullgard4> rigved: In /etc/fstab
<rigved> bullgard4: i need the uuid of a partition which not present in fstab, so that i can add it to fstab
<bullgard4> rigved: Try to find it out using GParted.
<rigved> bullgard4: ok. let me try that
<buhh> how to open the desktop folders of another account  from present account???????????
<rigved> bullgard4: gparted is different from the existing disk utility in ubuntu 10.04?
<rigved> buhh: is the home folder of the other account encrypted?
<bullgard4> rigved: I do not understand your question. What is different from what? Say it in other words, please.
<LordVorp_> #openplug
<rigved> bullgard4: there is already a Disk Utility in my System > Administration menu. is that Gparted or do i need to install it seperately?
<buhh> rigved,i have saved some folders in desktop of another user account ..it is not root....now i am using root account but how to open them with out loginng off from present  root
<rigved> bullgard4: never mind. i found out via software center that i need to install gparted
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone is there anyway to get Pidgin to integrate with the Messaging Menu in Ubuntu?
<rigved> buhh: if that other account uses an encrypted home folder, then you can only access those files when that user is also logged in. if it's not encrypted, then you can just browse his desktop folder, which will be under /home/<username>
<sacarlson> rigved: I thought gparted was installed as default and normaly found at System>admin>gparted,  also I found the utilty from the command line sudo blkid will list all uuid on your system
<bullgard4> rigved: Ubuntu knows several disk utilities. The "Disk Utility" which you can call by clicking on System > Administration > Disk Utility is only one of several disk utilities. Please install GParted separately.
<rigved> sacarlson: i tried blkifd from the CLI like suggested in fstab but could not get the uuid? what did you type exactly?
<rigved> bullgard4: ok. i have it installed. will check it now
<sacarlson> rigved: example sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<sacarlson> /dev/sda1: LABEL="/" UUID="ca8855eb-ef44-420f-b187-1a06f6d436b0" TYPE="ext3"
<rigved> bullgard4: got it from gparted. thanx
<rigved> sacarlson: fstab suggested something with more options. thanx
<bullgard4> rigved: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<aidrocsid> if i want to scan my windows partition for viruses from ubuntu what should I use?
<rigved> bullgard4: i already have been since Lucid was released :)
<fuzzybunny69y> aidrocsid, there is clamav
<sacarlson> rigved: yes the line you put in fstab has many options
<fuzzybunny69y> aidrocsid, you can also get a live cd with AVG on it and boot off that and scan your windows partition
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: you can use clamav
<aidrocsid> how much .config mucking does clamav take?
<fuzzybunny69y> aidrocsid, umm there is a gtk version
<aidrocsid> oo
<fuzzybunny69y> or a gui for it
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: none, it's in the repo although the clamav ppa has newer stuffs
<jeus> Hi, I need an address I sh I change a file, but after changing back the same amount the previous ten who can help me tell what my problem?
<aidrocsid> wow i have zero space left and i don't even know what's taking it up lolol
<aidrocsid> what a mess this machine is right now
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get -y install clamav; sudo freshclam
<jeus> Hi, I need an address I sh I change a file, but after changing back the same amount the previous ten who can help me tell what my problem?
<fuzzybunny69y> aidrocsid, you can use the Disk Usage Analyzer to show you what is using up all the space
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: i suggest uninstalling openoffice and any old unused kernels you may have, frees up lots of space. Also run: sudo apt-get clean   can help
<aidrocsid> what's openoffice's package name?
<jeus> کسی اینجا برنامه نویسی فایلهای sh را کار کرده ؟
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice*
<aidrocsid> or better yet is there a list of installed packages i can start yanking things from somewhere
<aidrocsid> couldn't find package openofice
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: dpkg -l | less    will show all installed packages
<aidrocsid> openoffice
<rigved> bullgard4, sacarlson: ok. i have added the new partition. now do i need to restart to see the changes?
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: READ the command I gave, not what you think it says
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: the asterisk was not an accident
<sacarlson> rigved: I think sudo mount -a
<aidrocsid> woah i didn't even notice that *
<aidrocsid> lol thanks
<sacarlson> rigved: oh if it's root then I would reboot
<cdbs> !ar | jeus
<ubottu> jeus: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<aidrocsid> nice, there's 370mb
<bullgard4> rigved: Yes.
<cdbs> !arabic | jeus
<ubottu> jeus: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<rigved> sacarlson, bullgard4: ok. thanx for your help
<i5noc^3> 7/part
<tnm> anybody knows, how do i install deb an rpm packages in damn small linux?
<aidrocsid> yay space
<jeus> ubottu,cdbs this language is persian  not arabic
<s5s> Can anyone clarify the difference b/w sendmail, mail, postfix?
<messmi> can anybody help me with my email? claws email wants to download all my emails from gmail I only want it to download new ones
<s5s> messmi IMAP?
<sacarlson> tnm: don't they have there own method of packages?  most ubuntu deb won't run on DSL it's a total different lib colection
<messmi> s5s no pop3
<aidrocsid> lol i tried to "instill" clam av
<Zues> lol
<aidrocsid> it told me it's outdated then did some stuff and told me its outdated again, now it's just sorta sitting there
<s5s> messmi: I don't know then. I'd advise you to use IMAP but if you really need POP3 then have a look in google. It'll save us both time
<aidrocsid> this is after freshclam
<tnm> sacarlson, damn small linux is debian based system, but i cannot install .deb packages   http://www.linux-support.com/cms/en/component/content/article/4-howtos/139-how-to-install-deb-packages?directory=14
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: the command i gave with the ppa will give a newer lot
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get -y install clamav; sudo freshclam
<aidrocsid> sudo apt-get install -y clamav?
<aidrocsid> oh all as one
<messmi> s5s I have no problem using imap i can change it. I have googled it and i cant find an aswer what would u do if i was using I map?
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: yes all as one
<Zues> Where do I increase the number of Virtual Desktops?
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: as you already have it installed you just need: sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo freshclam
<ActionParsnip> Zues: if you use compiz, in ccsm
<Zues> I am, thanks.
<aidrocsid> freshclam is already locked by another process! ;o
<aidrocsid> :o
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: then let it finish
<GetMid> Anyone had any weird experiences after deletinh their tmp folder?
<s5s> messmi - it's automatic. It only receives new messages. I used to use claws mail but now I'm stuck with evince which is rubish
<aidrocsid> oh. uh, i closed that terminal lol
<aidrocsid> it was just sitting there forever i figured it was done :\
<s5s> messmi: you shouldn't need to do anything special to make it download only new ones.
<tsimpson> GetMid: if you mean /tmp, then that's a bad idea
<avinashhm> hi guys, there was Win+D key in windows which used to minimize all windows .. is there any similar key combination for ubuntu ??
<messmi> s5s ok. I love claws and it was untill thisafternoon only downloading new ones but then it decided it wanted to download all my archives
<aidrocsid> hmmm brb
<GetMid> yup /tmp
<Zues> ActionParsnip: Where at in ccsm?
<tsimpson> GetMid: never just clear that out, you'll break things (but a reboot fixes it). only delete stuff when you know what it is and are sure it's safe
<ActionParsnip> Zues: press ALT+F2 and type: ccsm     if you don't have it and ARE running compiz (desktop effects) then run: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<GetMid> tsimpson, I know that now :)
<Zues> ActionParsnip: I got ccsm installed and running, but I think I found it under: General options -> Desktop Size and changed the Horizontal value to 5 from 4
<messmi> s5s i found my problem
<messmi> i was messing around in the gmail settings and hit download all mail instead of mail from now on s5s
<Gnea> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<GetMid> But it was strange. All video and audio progressbars speed up while all sound was muted. Even flash in firefox. System monitor showed loads of root processes, and I thought I was being hacked
<aidrocsid> so if avg didn't find it, do you think clamav will?
<Arpit> i checked for ram errors no errors found
<ActionParsnip> Zues: nice
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: possibly
<Zues> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<rigved> bullgard4, sacarlson: i needed to follow these instructions also - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq. now i have increased by swap space. thanx
<Arpit> action:i checked for ram errors also its completely fine
<Arpit> what should  i do now
<yo_rmn> I installed Uniyt in Lucid, and now Y dont have the panel, or the launcher, just background and guake
<yo_rmn> nor network-manager
<Arpit> i downloaded xubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 then i use unetbootin and after booting through pen drive it says
<Arpit> no init found.try passing init= bootarg
<Arpit> busbox v1.15.3(ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built in shell (ash)
<Arpit> enter help for a list of boot in commands	
<Arpit> (initrants) _
<FloodBot1> Arpit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i5noc^3> fagnet
<opensauce> Could someone recommend a place / site / channell to go to. I am looking to build ubuntu from the bottom up, much like LFS, Gentoo.... from source etc.... That I can customize my Ubuntu in every aspect...installing the stuff I need pertaining to my system..??
<i5noc^3> opensauce:
<i5noc^3> do you wanna compile from source for everything?
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: do you have an Ubuntu question?
<i5noc^3> if so its probably not a great approach
<i5noc^3> if your trying to get a nice minimal install that's pretty easy
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: one more time, do you have an Ubuntu question?
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: if i did i would have asked it
<i5noc^3> !ask | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Arpit> action:do u have the solution of my question
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: then kindly cease your pointless spamming
<opensauce> i5noc^3 - well I would like to create everything from the kernel upwards... much like LFS and Gentoo do... can that be possible?
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: please learn to read.
<yo_rmn> Installed Unity in lucid and now I can't see the panel or launcher, no network-manager either
<i5noc^3> opensauce: there's a great project called lfs - linux from source
<yo_rmn> can't close session to restore gnome
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: i suggest you try Ubuntu or Lubuntu instead, just to test
<i5noc^3> linux from scratch sorry
<i5noc^3> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: gentoo has been "from source" for ages...
<opensauce> i5noc^3 - I know of that...but its not debian based / ubuntu based... I am looking to use the tools / apps I already know?
<i5noc^3> debain based linux distro's are based on unified package management for the most part
<ActionParsnip> opensauce: could use ubuntu minimal then build up from that
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: still big
<opensauce> ActionParsnip - really?
<aidrocsid> is there a way of expanding my wubi virtual drive without making it "real"
<aidrocsid> ?
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: lightest install you can do is a netinstall of server as minimal
<i5noc^3> install the generic kernel, remove the server kernel
<opensauce> ActionParsnip - is there more on this somewhere? - build from source?
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: not if you only install LXDE, makes a pretty punchy desktop install, or install samba for a sleek fileserver
<i5noc^3> and then add packages sparsely as needeed
<Arpit> i told u ubuntu is working but its old version i dnt have new version
<i5noc^3> s/needeed/needed
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: too heavy
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: compared to what, xpud?
<yo_rmn> plz, I hate Windows already
<i5noc^3> icewm for instance, flux/open/blackbox
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: lxde ram use is minimal and gives a familiar desktop environment, remember the audience ubuntu is aimed at
<i5noc^3> there are other distos that are meant to be light opensauce its not done well on ubuntu, it supports too much stuff out of the box in general
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: please remember the audience indeed sir
<i5noc^3> opensauce: what WM do you want? do you want compiz?
<i5noc^3> you dont need ANY other wm than that
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: ubuntu minimal + flwm will be a fair bit lighter, why not ust use minimal as is and not use X, thats lighter still...
<i5noc^3> but your stated desire is from source, it can be done, but it wont be light
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: use mutt for email, w3m for web and irssi for chat
<opensauce> i5noc^3 - it is more of the experience... I want to learn the Heart of ubuntu - much like LFS...  I want to experience building and customizing my Ubuntu box from the heart up.... installing everything that is required and wanted...
<aidrocsid> throw bitlbee in there and you have your IM taken care of
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: exactly
<opensauce> i5noc^3 - Its not about being light - but custom.
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: so a non-X install will be lighter than your openbox stuff
<i5noc^3> opensauce: then do the server install, install the generic kernel, remove the server kernel, and start with compiling the generic kernel to your specifications
<i5noc^3> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<aidrocsid> i have a computer dedicated to 1 full-screen terminal window of irssi with a split-screen, PMs and chat
<aidrocsid> synergy is the man
<i5noc^3> from there you have a cli system. Next you have to decide on a window manager of some sort (for the most part)
<ActionParsnip> opensauce: you can use apt-build which is like emerge in gentoo
<i5noc^3> etc
<opensauce> ooooh this sounds cool.
<i5noc^3> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<i5noc^3> mm
<opensauce> the difference between apt-get and apt-build
<ActionParsnip> Arpit: download the lubuntu or ubuntu iso and use that instead, it may fly. Also try usb-creator in an ubuntu OS to put the data on the usb device
<ActionParsnip> opensauce: apt-build builds the debs then installs them, it uses the source repos
<i5noc^3> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82194.html <- get started with apt-build
<opensauce> Thanks everyone -- will give it a shot.
<ActionParsnip> opensauce: you get a choice of how optomized you want them to be and it builds them, its not as flexible as emerge with build options as far as I know but it's another way to install stuff (great over dialup etc as it pulls down source instead of bulky binarys)
<opensauce> ActionParsnip - Thanks will keep that in mind.
<i5noc^3> opensauce: google build flags
<opensauce> ActionParsnip - Will it work off the bat with a minimal server install?
<ActionParsnip> opensauce: minimal is minimal dude, there is no minimal server. Install minimal then run: sudo apt-get install apt-build; sudo apt-build update; sudo apt-build all    will recompile EVERYTING in the minimal OS, you can then apt-build in more apps, it'll take time and you won't gain much
<i5noc^3> omfg
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: do you even know wtf your talking about?
<i5noc^3> !minimal install
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: yep, a fair bit
<ActionParsnip> not as much as most
<opensauce> ok
<k-rad> what does apt-build do ?  fetches the source and compiles ?
<opensauce> !minimal install
<ActionParsnip> k-rad: yes, it uses the source repos defined in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<k-rad> oh thank you
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: whats your point?
<k-rad> and by doing so you can some sort of speed advantage ?
<i5noc^3> theres a bot trigger trying to find it
<i5noc^3> i think
<i5noc^3> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<scarra3> Hows everyone
<i5noc^3> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<i5noc^3>   Note: the Server Install CD provides a simple command line system, but it is not the same as "install a command-line system"
<ActionParsnip> k-rad: not hugely
<i5noc^3> thats the line you should be familar with ActionParsnip
<i5noc^3> there's a ton of stuff that doesnt need to be there
<i5noc^3> and quite frankly opensauce #debian has a far better (as in smaller/lighter) server install
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: exactly, thats why I suggested the minimal.
<i5noc^3> no you did not sir.
<i5noc^3> i call bunnies on ya
<i5noc^3> 08:03 < ActionParsnip> opensauce: minimal is minimal dude, there is no minimal server. Install minimal then run: sudo apt-get install apt-build; sudo apt-build update; sudo apt-build all    will recompile  EVERYTING in the minimal OS, you can then apt-build in more apps, it'll take time and you won't gain much
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: (08:03:56) ActionParsnip: opensauce: minimal is minimal dude, there is no minimal server. Install minimal then run: sudo apt-get install apt-build; sudo apt-build update; sudo apt-build all    will recompile EVERYTING in the minimal OS, you can then apt-build in more apps, it'll take time and you won't gain much
<i5noc^3> that's what you said sir
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: i draw your attention to:  "Install minimal then run: "
<i5noc^3> and ive hereby shown you dont know your sauce
<i5noc^3> and i draw your attn to
<i5noc^3>   Note: the Server Install CD provides a simple command line system, but it is not the same as "install a command-line system"
<i5noc^3> there's server, and minimal server
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: the server install is not the same as minimal
<i5noc^3> 'install a command-line system' IS minimal server
<opensauce> ok ok ok
<i5noc^3> there's a minimal desktop also
<aidrocsid> hmm, i can shrink my partition from within windows can't I?
<Arpit> hey i downloaded iso file for ubuntu9.10 and i burned it in dvd then i reboot my windows with dvd in it and then after selecting language it opens into linux mint desktop and my touch pad its not working and neither its detecting my internet connection ,what should i do ??
<opensauce> I have downloaded Mini.iso
<aidrocsid> Then I'd be able to make a new partition to migrate wubi to
<opensauce> What now - what is the best route to go?
<aidrocsid> ubuntu to
<aidrocsid> from the wubi install
<i5noc^3> opensauce: try this all in a vm first, save your sanity
<aidrocsid> hmm
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: where is this server minmal: MinimalCD
<opensauce> I am doing just that ;)
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: there is NO SERVER MINIMAL THRE
<i5noc^3> To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu Alternate CDs.
<i5noc^3> any other questions that you could have answered with !lowmem you need answered by me?
<Arpit> :actionparnsip have u seen my new problem
<i5noc^3> god let me move on
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: read the links. Those are the OFFICIAL minimal ISOs for each release, at no point does it mention server in the entire page
<i5noc^3> aidrocsid: sorry for the inattention - need help ?
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: please combine my two lines from the page into one big omg
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: point me to the minimal server ISO please
 * i5noc^3 points up to the alternate install cd
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: the alternate CD install the same desktop ust in text mode
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: its not a minimal ISO
<aidrocsid> i think i have it actually. I'm going to make some blank space on my drive in windows then format it in ubuntu and transfer the wubi install over to it
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: the minimal ISO installs ONLY kernel, modules and bootloader
<i5noc^3> *sighs*
<i5noc^3> sir.
<Arpit> hey i downloaded iso file for ubuntu9.10 and i burned it in dvd then i reboot my windows with dvd in it and then after selecting language it opens into linux mint desktop and my touch pad its not working and neither its detecting my internet connection ,what should i do ??
<i5noc^3> the minimal install we speak of is not on the 'server' cd's
<i5noc^3> its on the 'alternate install cds'
<opensauce> ActionParsnip - Command line install hey?
<i5noc^3> the same ones which ditch all the gui and niceness for extra drivers and pacakges and the like
<i5noc^3> and its THERE you can install a 'command-line system
<i5noc^3> ' which is NOT the same as a minimal or standard server install
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: i know, its different CD altogether, so its different. The alternate is not a minimal server as it doesnt exist. Server is server and minimal is minimal
<i5noc^3> i never said it was on its own image
<i5noc^3> i said do a minimal server install
<i5noc^3> server ~= cli
<aidrocsid> well avg is half-done scanning the drive at least and windows hasn't crashed yet so maybe it's actually clean! hooray dealing with 6 problems at once
<i5noc^3> bite me
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: i think you are confusing minimal server with a server with no X, which is default
<i5noc^3> nope
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<i5noc^3> a command line system is less than the server install sir
<aidrocsid> you mad?
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: i'll have an op tell you then
<i5noc^3> no matter how many times you try to say otherwise
<Myrtti> right, what's up
<i5noc^3> sup
<i5noc^3> fighting ignorance as per usual ~_^
<aidrocsid> OR CHAMPIONING?
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: can you tell i5noc^3te difference between server, alternate and minimal ISO install please
<aidrocsid> :D
<i5noc^3> hai Myrtti
<i5noc^3> =)
<i5noc^3> just read up.
<Myrtti> i5noc^3: minimal iso is the basis of all installation options, including server, alternate and desktop. server includes in addition to the minimal server optimized kernels and modules. alternate can be is meaningful only with desktop installations with quirky hardware or encryption or other more advanced needs.
<i5noc^3> ok tell you what. why dont i do a server install then a command-line install, df -h both, and do a dpkg -l > file and a diff
<i5noc^3> will you accept my correctness then if i PROVE it?
<dglguy> anyone can help , i installed ubuntu , and was expect something better performance than win Xp, but so i just try first torrent download and ubuntu starts huge lag when speed is above 50mbit or so and wont hit higher,and linux goes gray back to normal grey and so mouse cracks
<i5noc^3> Myrtti: wrong sorry
<i5noc^3> !lowmem | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Myrtti> i5noc^3, ActionParsnip: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic in any case
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: dude you have 2 regs, 1 of which is an op telling you
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: thanks
<i5noc^3> Myrtti: im not taking it there, ActionParsnip seems to think its ok to spread ignorance in chan. its important for channel logs to have the correct info next to the tainted
<Myrtti> i5noc^3, ActionParsnip: fighting about it here is counter productive to the actual topic of this channel, which is support
<i5noc^3> so when someone goes a googling they dont end up with ActionParsnip's assumptions
<aidrocsid> oo oo i have an easy question
<ActionParsnip> i5noc^3: ive proved my point with assistance, i'm done.Think what you like
<i5noc^3> ActionParsnip: is a good dood overall but this time? nope.
 * i5noc^3 mvoes on
<aidrocsid> what's the terminal command to list my drives?
<i5noc^3> df -h
<i5noc^3> partitions is fdisk -l
<aidrocsid> hoory
<i5noc^3> but must do as root // with sudo
<i5noc^3> aidrocsid: do yourself one favor ok?
<i5noc^3> reboot into windows twice
<dglguy> WHY unbuntu lags when i download using torrent on high speed internet, it goes gray sometimes even that.
<aidrocsid> what for?
<i5noc^3> when you use ubuntu to resize sometimes chkdisk needs to run, and to mark the partition clean it needs to be mounted and unmounted twice by windows
<i5noc^3> :)
<ActionParsnip> dglguy: what client?
<aidrocsid> aahhhh
<aidrocsid> neat thanks :)
<dglguy> tryied and transmission and ktorrent same thing
<dglguy> cant hit even half my internet speed
<monk> dglguy, you looked at the port forwarding on your router?
<KB1JWQ> !puppet
<dglguy> yes its all correct  i get max 50mbit and whole linux starts lag mouse stuttering etxc
<monk> o.O
<linux_probe> buy some better hardware maybe :)
<dglguy> lol its pretty fine hardware for linux
<linux_probe> obviously not
<dglguy> was running xp pretty fine so ubuntu need more?
<error_203> command to know about my processor?
<scarra3> linux_probe: Do you have experience with ubuntu on sony vaios?
<linux_probe> not I, not a laptop guy
<k-rad> what are some examples of good packages to use apt-build with for speed gains ?
<tsimpson> error_203: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" is one way
<error_203> tsimpson:it is bot working i tried
<scarra3> linux_probe: Ok thanks my touchpad with ubuntu 10.10 dosen't seem to work.
<bigbrovar> scarra3: I have some experience (Ubuntu 8.04 on my fz 21e)
<tsimpson> error_203: describe what you mean by not working
<ActionParsnip> scarra3: try the boot options:  i8024.reset    and/or   i8024.nomux=1   and/or   irqpoll
<bigbrovar> scarra3: all I can say is that sony laptops are the most linux hating hardware u can find around.
<error_203> tsimpson: it shows    bash: cat/proc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory
<tsimpson> error_203: space after "cat"
<ActionParsnip> scarra3: actually, scratch that... use: i8042.nopnp
<k-rad> has anyone here compiled their own kernel for speed gains ?  is that something that can be done ?  take alot of work learning to do ?
<error_203> tsimpson:thanx
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bigbrovar> scarra3: I have some experience (Ubuntu 8.04 on my fz 21e)
<aidrocsid> i think i may have taken that chumpy little thing that was giving me trouble last night with malwarebytes
<error_203> tsimpson: i was missing the space after  cat
<aidrocsid> *out
<ActionParsnip> k-rad: it can be used to remove modules you don't need, makes the kernel punchier
<Two9A> So. I'm going to have to install the whole of KDE to test my TV card?
<error_203> command to know about my displayy screen?
<ActionParsnip> scarra3: add it with: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    add it in the quotes with: quiet splash    save the new file, close gedit and run: sudo update-grub
<Se7en> inxi -G
<k-rad> thank you
<error_203> EXIT
<Stormx2> Hi. Earlier today, vino-server went crazy and I had to kill it. Now I'm at a friend's house and need VNC access. I currently only have SSH. What do?
<i5noc^3> well
<i5noc^3> that was useless
<i5noc^3> hi Stormx2 yeah gimme sec i got that around here
<i5noc^3> Stormx2: do you have ssh installed in it?
<i5noc^3> if so http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981 should do you well
<Stormx2> tried it
<Stormx2> that's for enabling/disabling the server accepting connections. it doesn't restart a crashed server
<Stormx2> might just reboot the machine. I found some other fixes but I cba to tunnel X through SSH to a windows machine. Too much faf.
<i5noc^3> Stormx2: crashed?
<Stormx2> Yes.
<i5noc^3> describe the scenario?
<k-rad> generally speaking does LTS have less bugs than latest release ?
<ActionParsnip> k-rad: kinda, due to maturity
<i5noc^3> k-rad: they have longer time to deal with, like ActionParsnip says
<Stormx2> i5noc^3, computer running slow, I run top, see vino-server is taking 100% cpu, and issue a kill -9
<wrd> k-rad: well you cannot the absense of bugs. LTS tries to take a conservative approach when it comes to packages (try not to go bleeding edge in this release). the main thing about LTS it has support (secuirty fixes) for 3 years.
<servvvv> What time is it  ?guys
<Stormx2> 8:36am
<servvvv> got it
<i5noc^3> Stormx2: if its zombie your outta luck
<i5noc^3> maybe you could init2 -> init5
<Stormx2> i5noc^3, I've already told you I've killed it.
<i5noc^3> did it die?
<Stormx2> It wasn't stuck in an I/O wait
<Stormx2> Yes, it did
<Stormx2> It just didn't respawn
<i5noc^3> then disable it and wait about 3 min
<i5noc^3> then enable it and wait a little bit
<Stormx2> how about 8 hours?
<i5noc^3> 3min?
<Stormx2> 8 hours > 3 minutes
<dean[w]> My colleague somehow keeps breaking his way into my computer and elevating his permissions to admin via his user account. How could he be doing this?
<i5noc^3> brb
<Stormx2> dean[w], check he's not a sudoer
<dean[w]> in /etc/sudoers?
<Stormx2> yeah, iirc.
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: do you create him/her in the admin group?
<Stormx2> otherwise just generally check his .bash_history and so forth
<dean[w]> ActionParsnip, nope. I went to administration > users & groups
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: strange, do you have a root password set?
<dean[w]> he's not got the admin box ticked but yesterday i noticed my background wallpaper had changed and he'd created an account with username null and elevated his privilidges back to admin
<dean[w]> ActionParsnip, im not sure...
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: or do you only use your user account (this is default)
<dean[w]> afaik i only use this account and just sudo with my own passwd when needs be
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: if you arent sure then you havent set it which is good
<dean[w]> im still pretty new to this
<Stormx2> Just ask him. If it's your PC just bar him from using it until he stops screwing you around, dean[w]
<dean[w]> Stormx2, that's what im trying to do..
<dean[w]> but he managed to breka in last time so he'll probably do it again ;)
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: i suggest you run this just to be sure:   sudo usermod -p '!' root     disables the account
<dean[w]> i ran that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: cool
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: if you run:   groups foo     (replace foo with the username you gave him), is it in the admin group?
<MoMo> I have an Nvidia GeForce GT 220 and I am trying to get the sound over the HDMI to my TV ... i've done some basic things like ensure it's not muted but so far nothing
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: does he know your ubuntu password?
<Mark001> hello everybody
<KB1JWQ> hello.
<Mark001> is here someone that has experience in GIT ?
<Mark001> GIT local server
<dean[w]> ActionParsnip, sami : sami adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse git
<dean[w]> that's the output
<aidrocsid> bah that's enough struggling for one night
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: looks fine, does he know your ubuntu password?
<dean[w]> i don't think so...
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: cos that would do it ;)
<dean[w]> well.. to ssh into my pc i have to ssh through a box he owns
<dean[w]> is it possible that if i typed my pass wrong by one character he'd see that in the logs/
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: possibly he's been packet sniffing
<dean[w]> well it's over ssh, so it should be secure and encrypted
<shahan> problem with XAMPP
<Mark001> XAMP for Ubuntu, yes i guess it gave probs :P
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: i guess but if you connect to his system then he has the key for that session, it could be done in theory
<Mark001> you can better choose LAMP
<dean[w]> I doubt he'd go to that much effort
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: thats what i thought
<dean[w]> I suspect he's left a backdoor, but i can't see how he could have done anything interesting without the ability to run a command as admin
<i5noc^3> !git | Mark001
<ubottu> Mark001: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<i5noc^3> Mark001: wow bad link - what cha need?
<ns5> why ssh service starts during booting?  I checked with sysv-rc-conf, it is not enabled.  Why?
<shahan> Mark001, ya.. but XAMPP is better for offline installationa
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: install and run rkhunter
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: it'll need running with sudo
<llutz_> running rkhunter/chkrootkit on a compromised system is pointless
<jpds> ns5: Checked /etc/init/ssh.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: it may give clues though i guess
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: i'd just ask, go the low tech way
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: nope, you cannot trust anything running there, so it will give you false security
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: gotcha
<MoMo> can anyone assist with setting up sound over HDMI with a nvidia GT 220?
<ns5> jpds: oh I see
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: only way to check is to boot from a known clean media and run static soft from there
<ns5> jpds: How to disable it?
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: makes sense, bad stuff wont be running
<jpds> ns5: Comment out the 'start on' section.
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: helix had a nice set of static linked binaries for that task
<dean[w]> ActionParsnip, ive of coursed ask
<ns5> jpds: so Ubuntu does not honor sysv runlevel system, I should not count on what I see in sysv-rc-conf, right?
<dean[w]> but he's too mischevious :(
<jpds> ns5: Ubuntu uses upstart, but I believe it still uses runlevels.
<dean[w]> He doesn't do anything malicious. He just changes my wallpaper and such things :p But it's annoying!
<ns5> jpds: Is there a tool for /etc/init like sysv-rc-conf for /etc/init.d?
<ns5> jpds: how can I know what services is enabled and what is not?
<aidrocsid> can i link a directory to another directory?
<MoMo> how do i tell what version of alsa i have?
<jpds> ns5: initctl list ?
<aidrocsid> like, i've got drives mounted that I'd like to show up in my home folder
<ActionParsnip> dean[w]: i'd disable the account, see if he's actually using his own account
<ns5> jpds: How can I configure what services to start ?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jpds> ns5: sudo service <name> start ?
<ns5> jpds: How can I choose what services to start during booting?
<ns5> like sysv-rc-conf, or ntsysv in redhat systems
<dean[w]> ActionParsnip, i have done that for now :)
<Aristide> Hi ! ^^
<jpds> ns5: Configure stuff in /etc/init/ or /etc/init.d/
<Mark001> is here someone that has experience in GIT ?
<ActionParsnip> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<ActionParsnip> not hugely useful
<Mark001> yeah i know what git is, experience mean if someone know how to set up a git server
<ejv> Mark001: easily something you could google
<Idol_Mind> mornin all, anyone know a good channel for hardware topics?
<ejv> Idol_Mind: #hardware
<Mark001> yeah i found one, but got some errors that i cant solve
<Idol_Mind> ejv,  shoulda guessed... thanx
<AbhiJit> ##hardware
<ejv> it redirects, either works
<Ileden> Hi! My Grub hangs up at boot menu (selection of the kernel) it doesnt respond to keyboard or anything other than power button. how do I fix this?
<Idol_Mind> Ileden, does your numlock button work? if it doesn't light up, then it may be an issue in BIOS
<Ileden> Idol_Mind: the system does boot with live cd, and the issue appeared after doing a reinstall of ubuntu.
<Idol_Mind> Ileden, oh, nvm then
<rigved> yo_rmn: unity has a different layout. no gnome panels.
<Ileden> Admittedly, i did a stupid reinstall (installed fresh _over_ an existing install) but I didn't have separate partition for /home and wanted to preserve it. Feel free to not provide support, but please don't eat me alive :)
<aidrocsid> samba is so cool
<Ileden> Anyway, what I did reasearch about it, that should just simply wipe out the existing system folders. and it did. and the system did boot at first, one time. But now it doesnt.
<i5noc^3> ok fine
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: you did ask for it
<rigved> Ileden: not sure if i can help, but do you see a grub menu when you boot?
<Ileden> i was wondering if grub-install from live cd would fix it, but alas, it just says "cannot find a device fro /boot/grub" whatever that means...
<Ileden> rigved: yes, but that's where it gets stuck
<rigved> Ileden: does recovery mode work?
<Ileden> I've tried doing another fresh install over, but that doesn't get me anywhere.
<Ileden> rigved: I cannot do anything in the grub menu
<rigved> Ileden: when you did the fresh install again, did you delete the earlier partitions?
<Ileden> wait... huh?? now i suddenly can
<Ileden> wtf...
<rigved> Ileden: is that the recovery mode?
<Ileden> but i get thrown into busybox when trying to boot
<Ileden> "gave up waiting for root device"
<Ileden> "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/[SNIP] does not exists. Dropping to a shell!"
<Ileden> ill try recovery...
<rigved> Ileden: ok. or you need to install again. format all the partitions and then then install
<rigved> Ileden: all the best!
<Ileden> rigved: problem is, i have /home with some data i'd not rather lose, and no big enough free backup media
<rigved> Ileden: do you have a free partition?
<Ileden> rigved: and /home is not on a separate parition (stupid me)
<Ileden> rigved: no, the disk is pretty much full.
<cvetan5> #realxtend-dev
<Ileden> Um... now I again get completely stuck in grub. Numlock key doesn't work. This is weird.
<rigved> Ileden: if the data is important to you, then you need to free up some space somewhere and copy the home folder there. try borrowing an external hdd or usb stick from someone.
<Ileden> rigved: yeah, thats what im afraid of. and that'll take time.
<rigved> Ileden: you should wait. better late than losing all your data, right?
<Ileden> okey, the hangup problem is apparently not with grub, but somewhere in bios.
<Ileden> i can't get to bios menu either, and keyboard doesn't respond. it's never done stuff like this before, grr.
<Ileden> is this just crazy timing for another issue to appear? I can't really see a way OS install would screw up bios...
<Ileden> working with a PS/2 keyb.
<zosky> hey yall.
<aguitel> how to know with terminal version of graphics driver in use ?
<jeus> how can add new address to $PATH ?
<llutz_> jeus: PATH=$PATH:/new/path/addon    in ~/.bashrc
<Ileden> is there a way to repartition a drive that had data?
<Ileden> has data
<jeus> llutz, this way add address for ever ?
<Ileden> providede there's free space, that is
<zosky> am running mysql for a local wordpress install. would like to create a new db for xbmc library. i created the db, but then my local-pc can not connect to the remote-db ?
<llutz_> Ileden: never mess with partitions without an actual backup
<Ileden> llutz_: well i have most important data backed up in cloud anyway, and second most important in an external drive.
<scarra3> Anyone here have experience with ubuntu 10.10 on sony vaio laptops
<Ileden> so i'm willin to take some chances, but i'd still rather not lose it.
<zosky> from remote-db i can connect to the new sql db $(mysql -u xbmc -p'xbmc' xbmcLIB). when i use netstat on remote nothing is open on port 3306. i fugure this is why i can not connect to the DB from other local. how can i fix this ?
<TopGear> hey
<Ileden> zosky: remote-db? but it's a local install? Well, I'm not at all familiar with xbmc, so probably not able to help
<TopGear> Just installed ubuntu 10.10. Now I've got an error: (thnx grub): Unknown Filesystem. And it gives me a rootshell.
<TopGear> /dev/sda1=mint (/)
<TopGear> /dev/sda3=/boot
<TopGear> /dev/sda2=SWAP
<zosky> Ileden, im running xbmc on multiple machines. it makes a local sqlLite.db, but it also has the ability to hook into a back-end mysql. i am running mysql on my homeNAS for wordpress.
<zosky> Ileden, ... trying to get xbmc to hook into it too.
<Ileden> zosky: ah, interesting! probably a bit too deep for me to help. :(
<rigved> TopGear: did you upgrade from 10.04?
<zosky> from command (on local) ...  mysql -u xbmc -h 192.168.1.99 -p xbmcvid... can not connect to host.... i think the remote db is not "broadcasting" or allowing remote connections ?
<TopGear> no
<TopGear> fresh install
<Inferus> hi, anyone here managed to get WoW working on ubuntu 10
<zosky> does any one know how to all mysql remote connections (port3306) ?
<TopGear> rigved: no, it's a fresh install of 10.10
<rigved> TopGear: your installation seems not to have been completed. please re-install (and make sure to delete the current partitions and make new ones for the new install).
<TopGear> rigved: sad, but I'll try it...
<TopGear> rigved: anyways, I need a /boot partition of max. 1 gb
<chris062689> I'm running a Web Server through a VPS.  I wanted to know what the best way to secure it is.
<rigved> TopGear: /boot of 100 MB is more than enough
<industry__> rotate passwords, run the firewall, apply updates, maintain strict access rules
<Ileden> Ok, with the other keyborad I now can use the GRUB menu, and selecting one earlier kernel got me to the system! any ideas how to proceed? how do I delete the latest kernel, and reistall it, for example?
<TopGear> rived: yeah, I know. but more than 1gb and it won't boot at all...
<Koulchilebaiz> im sorry to ask this here, but how to register username on freenode serv ?
<TopGear> Koulchlebaiz: google it :-)
<rigved> TopGear: ok. keep it as 100 MB. it won't even use more than 25 MB
<TopGear> rived: lol :p
<Koulchilebaiz> yeah i already went to freenode website, but cant found where to register. how did you ?
<llutz_> !register > Koulchilebaiz
<ubottu> Koulchilebaiz, please see my private message
<TopGear> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<TopGear> !register > TopGear
<ubottu> TopGear, please see my private message
<TopGear> lol :p
<llutz_> super funny
<Ileden> My lastest kernel doesn't boot, I can boot to the system with an earlier kernel. How do I fix this?
<gobbe> Ileden: what kind of error-message do you get with new kernel?
<Ileden> gobbe: it throws me to busybox, with error that /dev/disk/by-uuid/[SNIP] cannot be found
<cronin> hello
<gobbe> Ileden: check that uuid that you are mounting matches one that you have
<gobbe> Ileden: blkid in working environment
<Ileden> "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/[SNIP] does not exists. Dropping to a shell!"
<Ileden> gobbe: you mean in busybox shell?
<gobbe> Ileden: no, boot with working kernel and check what is the id of disk
<Ileden> gobbe: okey
<MoMo> anyone able to assist with no audio over HDMI? nvidia GT220?
<Ileden> gobbe: then what,see if that matches with the error message uuid?
<dexi> hey guys, i unstalled windows and lost my grub, I suppose there is a way to get it back without formatting anything, right?
<Ileden> dexi: yes
<gobbe> Ileden: upload your /etc/fstab also to pastebin and output of blkid
<arvind_khadri> !grub > dexi
<ubottu> dexi, please see my private message
<Ileden> gobbe: blkid outpus nothing
<dexi> arvind_khadri thanks for the links
<Ileden> gobbe: i've never used it before, do i need to give the disk id for it?
<arvind_khadri> dexi, np :)
<gobbe> Ileden: sudo blkid
<gobbe> Ileden: it should output list
<Ileden> gobbe: right :)
<Ileden> gobbe: fstab mount point "/" matches with /dev/sda1 uuid
<Ileden> gobbe: ill put the to pastebin, a sec
<Ileden> gobbe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544808/
<gobbe> Ileden: ok, then check that /boot/grub/grub.cfg has proper uuid in your new kernel
<Ileden> gobbe: "in my new kernel"? what does that mean exactly?
<gobbe> Ileden: there should be like like this "linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=160f00a1-a4ae-46bf-ac9e-76ba41cdc3cb ro   quiet splash"
<gobbe> Ileden: for each kernel that you have installer
<gobbe> installed
<gobbe> Ileden: check that root's uuid matches
<Ileden> gobbe: ah
<Ileden> gobbe: they match
<gobbe> Ileden: can you upload that file also to pastebin?
<Ileden> gobbe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544812/
<pfui> does ubuntu have an equivalent of debian tasksel's laptop task?
<aish> hi
<aish> how to setup 5.1 audio in ubuntu?
<hidnshadows> Hey guys, question about debconf specific to Vidalia, if anyone here has had any experience with that
<Ileden> gobbe: I'm using "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic" currently, it's "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-23-generic" that fails
<aish> how to setup 5.1 audio in ubuntu?
<Ileden> aish: have you googled the issue? there's at least this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<Ormie> How do i add/remove users in terminal?
<hidnshadows> Has anyone ehre had any experience with installing Tor, or specifically "Vidalia"?
<gobbe> Ileden: how did you install your kernel-update, with apt-get?
<Ileden> gobbe: ahem. it
<hidnshadows> I installed the packages, and debconf popped up halfway, and I accidentally input a wrong choice, now the program won't function. Any ideas on how to change?
<Ileden> gobbe: not very pretty. I did a fresh install of ubuntu on top of a previous install (i had my reasons).
<Ormie> How do i add/remove users in terminal?
<newbirc> hi all
<pfui> hidnshadows, sudo dpkg-reconfigure program
<hidnshadows> hi newb
<newbirc> i need help to reinstall grun
<newbirc> grub
<newbirc> after win reset mbr
<hidnshadows> pfui thanks, trying now
<newbirc> hi hidnshadows
<Ormie> Please answer my question
<Ormie> How do i add/remove users in terminal?
<Ileden> gobbe: though my previous install _was_ 10.10 updated to latest updates, so i imagine it was the same kernel.
<llutz_> Ormie: "man adduser"
<gobbe> Ileden: aah. so you didn't clear disks before install?
<hidnshadows> pfui thanks a bunch!
<pfui> np
<Ormie> llutz_: That will tell me how to add/remove user in terminal
<Ileden> gobbe: no. because I had /home with some large semi-important files in there i'd rather not lose, and no place to back them up, and /home was on same partition (won't make that mistake twice...)
<hidnshadows> Ileden next time you need to do an install, I recommend using a boot disc called DBAN, you boot it then hit M and select quick wipe, it works well
<gobbe> Ileden: ok. you should have ability to take backups if your files are important ;)
<gobbe> Ileden: but hold on, try to figure out what's wrong there
<Ileden> gobbe: they're just semi important. (old backups in fact, which i'd like to keep just to be on the safe side)
<newbirc> I've seen this guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino and everything goes ok but after reboot there are mounting problem and the system halt
<sylsan> hi. are there any known problems with printing PDFs and getting blank sheets out? - fully updated maverick. NRG Dsc 428, all worked nicely 2-3 days ago.
<Ileden> gobbe: thank you. I realize over-install is not a good idea but it seems this system is pretty close to being functional again.
<gobbe> Ileden: what "ls /boot/*2.6.35-22-generi*
<gobbe> Ileden: says
<LordMorgoth> greetings peeps !
<yun> greetings
<Geeze> Hi! Is here anyone who could help me with my printer?
<Godfather_> Geeze, whats your problem?
<Ileden> Geeze: maybe, plase state the problem.
<Geeze> Printer (HP laserjet 1018) doesn't work for me.
<Geeze> Hasn't worked for weeks
<Ileden> gobbe: lists 6 files
<gobbe> Ileden: ok, so you atleast have them :)
<Godfather_> Geeze, did work previously?
<hidnshadows> How can I close existing communications on a specific port?
<Geeze> In the beginning, yes.
<Ileden> gobbe: btw, the system did boot up the first time with latest kernel.
<llutz_> hidnshadows: read about "cutter"
<gobbe> Ileden: ok. so have you tried again? or just once?
<hidnshadows> llutz_ to gewgle!
<newbirc> none can help me^
<Godfather_> Geeze, can you enter localhost:631 ?
<Geeze> ?
<Ileden> gobbe: no, multiple times. in fact I just tried again a sec ago
<llutz_> !info cutter | hidnshadows
<ubottu> hidnshadows: cutter (source: cutter): disconnect routed IP connections. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.03-2 (maverick), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<hidnshadows> llutz_ know of anything a bit lower-powered? I just need to clear a port for a proxy. Know of any for console?
<Geeze> Godfather: Yes, so?
<gobbe> Ileden: you could try to replace uuid's in cfg-file with /dev/sdXY instead and try out again
<llutz_> hidnshadows: sudo lsof -i :"port"     and close any app listening there
<Ileden> gobbe: hm, might removing and reinstalling the latest kernel via packet manager work? is the kernel even in packet manager?
<gobbe> Ileden: yes it should be :)
<Ileden> gobbe: (acutally, i would have thought the over-install would have wiped the old kernels along with other system files...)
<troy> anyone know arch anything arch?
<researcher1> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<researcher1> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<TopGear> rigved: thnx, got it working :D
<Ileden> gobbe: what are the package names for kernels?
<rigved> TopGear: you are welcome. :)
<Ileden> gobbe: nevermind found them
<pk__> i have a shell account but i cant install anything on the server....is there any method to use a software of my choice on it?
<TopGear> rigved: BUT, the grub's still broken :(
<TopGear> It loads the newest kernel, but that's it
<TopGear> no grub to see
<rigved> TopGear: so what's working then?
<rigved> TopGear: ok.
<shcherbak> pk__: depense of server, do you have root access?
<pk__> no
<sacarlson> pk__: software like for web or for adding packages to your system?
<llutz_> pk__: compile your own stuff and run from $HOME if your provider allows
<TopGear> rigved: it loads the newest installed kerneld. But the grub itself doesn't show up.
<Ileden> gobbe: uh, it lists 2.6.35-23 as not installed?! and 2.6.35-22 (one i'm using now) as installed.
<TopGear> After the updates, I'll post the errors
<TopGear> something with no suitable videomode and out of disk
<pk__> llutz_: i need to compile and run a software
<rigved> TopGear: press shift just before boot start. grub menu will show up
<shcherbak> pk__: java (if you can chmod) perl and others
<Ileden> gobbe: um, I guess I should just try installing it then...
<llutz_> pk__: ask your admin to install stuff for you
<pk__> he wont install
<sacarlson> pk__: what is the application you want to install?
<pk__> thats why i am asking
<TopGear> rigved:  hope so...
<llutz_> pk__: he'll have his reasons. look for a different provider then
<arvind_khadri> hi, how to add a repo using apt-add-repository
<pk__> sacarlson: ctorrent
<shcherbak> pk__: what software do you want to run?
<pk__> which is a command line torrent client
<rigved> TopGear: also, once you have booted into the new kernel, then you can remove the older kernel using software center (if you want)
<shcherbak> pk__: ask for service and get ready for negative response.
<TopGear> rigved: I know, but booting into failsafe won't be possible
<pk__> can't i compile and run this app without installing it?
<sacarlson> pk__: that looks kind of old,  but you might be able to compile it in you local bin space and run it.  the other problem is if the server will let you out on the ports that it uses
<llutz_> pk__: you can, but that might be against the terms of use and you risk being kicked from that account
<sacarlson> pk__: I tried doing something on the linux godaddy.com server and found that they filtered all but port 80
<rigved> TopGear: no, even after deleting the old kernel, you'll still have the recovery option of the new kernel. you can boot into failsafe mode from there.
<pk__> i dont want to be kicked :(
<siro> is this the right place to ask for help with ubuntu?
<Morten_> yes :)
<sacarlson> pk__: if the system has ruby or python or something you could do some simple test to see if ports are even open
<azrty> hi there
<gobbe> Ileden: try to install newer kernel again
<Ileden> gobbe: well well, it worked! i wonder what on earth was wrong with it... phew, i'm so doing a fresh install when i have a new drive! :)
<azrty> i log into my ubuntu machine i forgot the password
<azrty> i log into my ubuntu machine as root i forgot the password
<llutz_> pk__: what  shell-provider?
<azrty> how to reset root password ?
<siro> so I want to know the best way to uninstall Ubuntu 10.10 on a dual-boot with windows 7
<Ileden> azrty: do you have the ubuntu install cd?
<pk__> sacarlson: even if the ports are open there are chances that they have logged all server sockets...no?
<siro> nope :(
<llutz_> siro: restore windows bootmanager and just delete the ubuntu-partition then
<pk__> llutz_: that is not actually a provider ..it is our organisation's
<sacarlson> pk__: yes I would think so since most have bandwidth limits on customers.
<shcherbak> pk__: I would reset your account in seconds, if you failed to spot what is not allowed and you done it.
<azrty> no
<azrty> what i said
<siro> llutz_ i dunno how to do this either
<azrty> i log into my ubuntu machine with ssh then after a few minute i forgot the password
<azrty> how to change root password ?
<azrty> simply my questioonn is
<popey> !sudo
<azrty> is it possible to change
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pk__> shcherbak: so your advice is i should not even check for open ports?
<popey> azrty: take a look at the "RootSudo" link above
<llutz_> pk__: the only correct advice is to check the rules you have to follow
<Ileden> azrty: so you can log into the system with your own account?
<xyzee_>  Hi. I am trying to enable personal file sharing on a lap top, but the option to install required software is greyed out. please help
<Milosz> hi
<pk__> there is no such strict rule guide
<shcherbak> pk__: mail admin first.
<pk__> this is kind of an unofficial account
<Milosz> what is the difference between ubuntu server lts and ubuntu server? which is better on production servers
<unique> why is it that i can start apache from "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" but not with "apache2 -k start" ?
<sacarlson> pk__: if I was the admin I would just make it not posible to setup a torrent on the sever by filter all but 80 and 443
<llutz_> pk__: if your admin won't allow the usage of torrents or similar, they seem have rules
<pk__> there are no rules as i fall into the list of admins
<pk__> if i ask they will allow me but i dont want to ask
<pk__> anyways i drop the idea of using torrent onthe server :)
<AbhiJit> help. cant login to guest account.
<sacarlson> pk__: try it if it works and they get mad tell them you didn't know
<llutz_> pk__: then go and compile your stuff, link it statically to avoid dependency-trouble, and run it. Don't cry if they reset your accound
<TopGear> rived: nope, no grub
<TopGear> rived: only: out of disk and no suitable mode found
<TopGear> errorś
<sacarlson> pk__: have a backup sever running on your home system in the event they close you down
<llutz_> pk__: who put you on the list of admin, if i may ask?
<pk__> llutz_: i am a developer and the server i am telling is meant to compile the application on that
<soyouarm> #meego at irc.freenode.net
<pk__> pardon i cant disclose the project :)
<shcherbak> pk__: torrent on shell do not make much sense either, just get tracker update and .torrent itself via shell (links2)
<AbhiJit> help. cant login to guest account.
<makulkar> Hi all, I get "Could not read response body: Connection reset by peer" for every 5 mins when I'm checking out opensource project in vmware ubuntu. Any solution to avoid this
<pk__> shcherbak: i dint get
<dlhoest> Hello guys,  does anybody knows how to force an application to open in a window rather than full screen? I'm in college and I often need to shift from window to window to make it seem that I'm working... Thanks
<MoMo> lmao
<Ileden> dlhoest: :D what's the application?
<pk__> is there any command line tool to check whether we can create a server socket on a port or not
<sacarlson> pk__: I found something to test your port to see if they can be opened to listen with the command  netcat
<shcherbak> pk__: torrent will have tragic impact on static ip, i presume you using dynamic, torrent connection is encrypted so not harm to you. only thinks connecting you to torrent are public websites and trackers (of couse i may be missing point here)
<llutz_> pk__:  nc
<dlhoest> game : osmo, louched by Indi developper for wathever you want this week. Check up on omg! ubuntu, rather excellent games.
<shcherbak> pk__: nc (netcat to play with ports)
<CMoH|office> hello; i have a strange issue with proftpd + mod_ldap: i get "mod_ldap/2.8.20-20090124: no entries for filter " even though it connects and everything; issuing ldapsearch with the same filter (extracted from proftpd debug logs) produces the expected results: 2 results, 1 entry
<dlhoest> Ileden: (sorry, didn't highlighted) game : osmo, louched by Indi developper for wathever you want this week. Check up on omg! ubuntu, rather  excellent games.
<AbhiJit> help. cant login to guest account.
<Ileden> dlhoest: hmm, let me see, i once was trying to force window resize on a game...
<shcherbak> AbhiJit: it may be disabled (should be)
<rigved> Ileden: also, you can check playdeb.net for Debian games
<AbhiJit> hmm
<lucas-arg1> hello guys, i have a grub error 17 on ubuntu 10.10 i dont know if its my hd or what, cant access it either is there any app to read the hd from terminal?
<pk__> hmm ports are blocked :P
<Ileden> dlhoest: ahem, all info I have left of that is a binary file called "forceresize" :D It was for a game called Puzzle Pirates, and was found from their forums.
<sacarlson> lucas-arg1: I haven't seen that error in some time error 17,  I think you just need to reload the mbr
<lucas-arg1> or how can i check and repair a fat32 disk?
<dlhoest> Ileden: I'll get back to Google to continue but it's rather sterile...
<dlhoest> lucas-arg1: have you tried a live CD / USB?
<Ileden> dlhoest: but I don't think it was game specific. The problem was resizing the window to full screen, which the game devs unofficially supported, thought the game tried to be 1024x768.
<YiMing> Hi,i just installed "miredo",and now i can only access ipv6.google.com,it display "Address Unreachable" when i try to "ping6" other sites.anyone can help me?
<lucas-arg1> dlhoest: i cant access gnome... im on a live usb right now
<Ileden> dlhoest: if you find the thread, there's more info probably there.
<dlhoest> lucas-arg1: strange. Do you see you HD or not?
<Ileden> dlhoest: ah, I found the thread, actually: http://forums.puzzlepirates.com/community/mvnforum/viewthread;jsessionid=ze4j960cowhy?thread=11906
<dlhoest> Ileden: I'll dig into it. Thanks
<lucas-arg1> dlhoest: no... fdisk -l give me an error cant read /dev/sda
<sacarlson> lucas-arg1: wow that's not good
<lucas-arg1> sacarlson: probably hd broken?
<dlhoest> Ileden: I'll keep you updated. Thanks.
<sacarlson> lucas-arg1: I think you can try the fsk fix first
<lucas-arg1> sacarlson: how can i do it?
<shcherbak> lucas-arg1: testdisk to first to try, if you mange to mount it anyhow just dd
<sacarlson> lucas-arg1: try sudo fsck /dev/sda   or is it fsck /dev/sda1 ?
<rigved> how is the home folder encrypted, even when it is not on separate partition?
<Ileden> hmm, I guess it should work, seems like a generic resize solution. seems this is the key post: http://forums.puzzlepirates.com/community/mvnforum/viewthread;jsessionid=ze4j960cowhy?thread=11906#307845
<lucas-arg1> sacarlson: sda ill give it a try
<lucas-arg1> sacarlson: hope it works
<sacarlson> lucas-arg1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<lucas-arg1> sacarlson: thanks man for the hand
<nlko> hi, i want to do a ruby on rails application, the apt-get only has gem 1.3.5, but i need 1.3.6?
<rigved> i want to setup RAID 1+0 and also want to encrypt the home folder. how do i do this? (number of hard disks etc.) please help!
<nlko> any ideas
<nlko> can i force update to latets
<rigved> !ppa | niko
<ubottu> niko: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<nlko> thanks
<rigved> niko: you are welcome
<sacarlson> niko: I see rubygems1.9.1  on  my 10.04 install
<rigved> niko: oh, in case you are using an older ubuntu version (older than 10.04), then you can use the backports repository ^^ see what sacarlson says
<niko> rigved: try nlko, not niko, thanks :)
<rigved> nlko: oh, in case you are using an older ubuntu version (older than 10.04), then you can use the backports repository ^^ see what sacarlson says
<rigved> niko: sorry, used tab and didn't see the different letters :D
<sacarlson> niko: sorry I better put my glasses on
<partyboy25> hey guys i have ubuntu  how do you get your headphone work when lissoning to music
<sacarlson> partyboy25: if I get lucky and plug them into the right plug they seem to work plug and play,  but there are like 6 to try,  I think it's the red one?
<partyboy25> i have a laptop and not getting any sound out of headphone when pluged in
<sacarlson> partyboy25: oh and you might make sure you have the audio setting set to sterio not souround sound
<partyboy25> where is that new to the os
<Maahes> I tried to traceroute just a second ago, and it's not finding traceroute, it says look in man 8 but its not there, I'm assuming traceroute's functionality is given by some other package, what would that be?
<sacarlson> partyboy25: seem some have problems with it,  if your sound chip set has soround sound capable then it seems some default in that mode.
<dlhoest> Ileden: could you give me the link back please? failure from my part...
<partyboy25> darn
<llutz_> !info traceroute | Maahes
<ubottu> Maahes: traceroute (source: traceroute): Traces the route taken by packets over an IPv4/IPv6 network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.14-1 (maverick), package size 51 kB, installed size 176 kB
<rigved> partyboy25: in the top panel on the right, you'll see the the sound icon. click on it and then click Sound Preferences. it's somewhere there in one of those tabs
<Maahes> oh, bugger, its not installed then =\
<Ileden> dlhoest: sure.
<Ileden> hmm, I guess it should work, seems like a generic resize solution. seems this is the key post: http://forums.puzzlepirates.com/community/mvnforum/viewthread;jsessionid=ze4j960cowhy?thread=11906#307845
<dlhoest> Ileden: thanks
<vlad> * */3 * * * cron runs task every 3 hours or 8?
<Maahes> why is traceroute6 installed by not traceroute?
<Munger> Hi. I have an onboard Intel 82845G/GL video adaptor, and my xorg.conf is usin the intel driver, but I don't seem to be getting any acceleration. glxinfo reports that direct rendering is on, but glxgears only gives about 50fps. Any ideas?
<jpds> Maahes: Because Ubuntu has tracepath.
<sacarlson> partyboy25: look at System>preference>sound>hardware>  set to analog stereo
<jpapertowels> hey guys can i apt-get the lubuntu theme? it looks nice and i have a bare minimum lxde+xorg install
<rigved> dlhoest: you can also check the logs in case you ever want to get back to a conversation on the channel. irclogs.ubuntu.com
<rigved> jpapertowels: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<llutz_> vlad: use 00 */3 * ....       for every 3 hrs
<jpapertowels> rigved: wouldn't that install hundreds of unnecessary packages?
<`marianne`> jpapertowels, if i were you i'd check what the dependancies of lubuntu-desktop are, ormaybe just lubuntu-
<`marianne`> ...
<`marianne`> maybe just lubuntu-core,and find the theme stuff
<rigved> jpapertowels: type that and it'll tell you what it will install (and ask you to confirm before installing). but you can download the theme separately also. but this will take too much time and a lot of work
<rigved> jpapertowels: ^^ `marianne`
<`marianne`> rigved, would lubuntu-core have the themes?
<jpapertowels> k i'll try searching through packages.ubuntu.com
<rigved> `marianne`: not sure.
<rigved> jpapertowels: yes, do that.
<`marianne`> ah!
<`marianne`> lubuntu-artwork!
<`marianne`> i think
<rigved> jpapertowels: ^^ `marianne`
<`marianne`> it was a dependency of lubuntu-core... yay for apt-cache search :)
<jpapertowels> got it thanks guys
<`marianne`> apt-cache show even
<rocket16> Hey guys, I have a question related to microphone. When I am recording something, it records well, but I can hear the playback only on the left speaker (or left earpiece of the headphone). Is it a software problem?
<Munger> Do I need to do anything else to get graphics acceleration working?
<koolio> hello
<osomness> rocket16: just a wild guess, but maybe you recorded this in mono (not stereo) and that's why, i dont know if this makes any difference
<Dan_E> is there a good program to backup wii games disks in ubuntu?
<Ileden> Munger: anything else than...?
<soreau> Is there a way to put the display to sleep after 3 hours or more? I see power management only has a maximum of 1hr which seems a bit short seeing the next option is Never
<soreau> Munger: What graphics card have you?
<llutz_> soreau: man xset
<Munger> Ileden, soreau. I have an onboard Intel 82845G/GL video adaptor, and my xorg.conf is usin the intel driver, but I don't seem to be getting any acceleration. glxinfo reports that direct rendering is on, but glxgears only gives about 50fps.
<Autonomiser> rocket16: What type of computer?
<Autonomiser> rocket16: A laptop of a desktop?
<rocket16> Autonomiser: Laptop.
<soreau> llutz: I want to know how if there is a gnome/ubuntu way of increasing the timeout like setting a gconf key without hacking and rebuilding
<rocket16> osomness: Then how may I record in stereo?
<rocket16> osomness: Also, I checked out the settings, but it's already stereo. :(
<Munger> Ileden, soreau. http://pastebin.com/e8mu5EAB
<Ileden> Munger: there's the "Additional Drivers" which installs proprietary drivers from card manufacturer, if available. but I expect you know about it,as it prompts about itself if it finds drivers
<llutz_> soreau: you didn't say that, but xset is a "ubuntu way" because its a standard tool
<soreau> Munger: Neither of those methods you are using to determine if acceleration is working mean anything
<bullgard4> "plug-in  --  a small software program that is attached to a larger application to provide additional functionality." To what application program is attached the DEB program package google-talkplugin 1.7.1.0-1? To the ''Firefox or to the Pidgin?
<rocket16> Autonomiser: It's a compaq notebook, 6710s.
<soreau> Munger: That is an older intel chip and I wouldnt expect much out of it. What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer?
<osomness> rocket16: it depends on what program you use to record it
<Munger> Ileden, Yeah. That never listed any drivers
<rocket16> osomness: I see. I tried the default sound recorder provided with ubuntu.
<soreau> llutz_: Well it would be nicer if ubuntu didnt assume an hour max, jumping straight to Never as the next setting
<Munger> soreau, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<osomness> rocket16: let's rule out the obvious things first
<osomness> rocket16: did you play with the sliders in Sound Preferences?
<Munger> soreau, I don't expect fireworks, but 50fps is pretty grim and window movement is really choppy
<soreau> Munger: So your 3D acceleration and drivers are working fine, its just that the gpu chip you have sucks
<rocket16> osomness: No. :(
<osomness> rocket16: maybe you're set up to play sound only on left speaker
<rocket16> osomness: Actually, while listening to songs and such, both are working equally, and it's balanced as well. :(
<vlad> llutz, someone says cron run task every 20 minutes
<Munger> soreau, I know it's a nasty chip, but the MB has no AGP slot so I'm stuck with it. Not going to be playing games on this but I have seen this machine perform a bit snappier on [cough] another distro :-)
<vlad> * */3 * * *
<Weedo> puppy?
<Munger> soreau, That snippet from xorg.conf I pastebinned. Are the commented out options the defaults?
<Weedo> does anyone know how to restore grub after i possibly [cough] broke it
<osomness> rocket16: huh, i just discovered the mic in my laptop is not working :] i tried to record something, but wasn't able to
<llutz_> vlad: "man 5 crontab"
<jkg> vlad: doesn't */3 make it run every 3 minutes?
<jkg> oh 3 hours, sorry.
<llutz_> jkg: 2nd field = hr
<soreau> Munger: You shouldnt even be using an xorg.conf with any recent X server
<Weedo> anyone know how to restore grub?
<Munger> soreau, Yeah, I know, but I thought I'd give it a go and see if I could tweak anything
<rocket16> osomness: May be the input is set to the 'mute' mode? I faced the same problem once. Just go to sound preferences and select input tab, and disable mute checkbox. :)
<dardan__> how do I change nicknamne in irssi?
<tomoyuki28jp> My package management system is broken. How can I manually remove a package?
<llutz_> vlad:  the "*/3" doesn't read as "value devided by 3", its "step 3"
<mit> Hi, I want to compile ubuntu-arm from sources
<Munger> soreau, I auto-generated that one to see what the system thought it should be doing
<mit> can anyone direct me on this
<osomness> rocket16: it isn't, i checked
<dardan__> how do i change nickname in irssi?
<Se7en> dardan__, /nick <nicknameofchoice>
<soreau> llutz_: I saw some screensaver params there but nothing about screen blanking really. Seems xscreensaver(-demo) had what I was looking for
<Ravish> .#
<vlad> llutz, thanks
<Evilenko> thx man!
<Se7en> dardan__, /nick <nicknameofchoice>
<trojan_spike> dardan__,  << click on dardan___ on left of text box
<New0> hi. http://pastebin.com/dyFXBNch i have sony vaio f12 and my mic not working!!! how can i fix it? (ubuntu 10.10 64 bit)
<Evilenko> thx se7en //dardan
<Se7en> welcome
<New0> tnx u
<Weedo> does anyone know how to resotre grub?
<soreau> Munger: From what I have heard, the intel drivers from ago worked better with that chip. The newer dri2 drivers are now the standard and leave those 8xx chips without much to stand on. You could try booting with intel.modeset=0
<llutz_> soreau: xset dpms "blank""standby""off"              (values in seconds to be filled in)
<Se7en> yea welcome Evilenko
<Ravish> #elgg
<Munger> soreau, OK. Where to I set that?
<trojan_spike> Weedo, ? reinstall?
<Ravish> #join elgg
<Weedo> i may have broken it
<wildman> hello there, I'd like to mark some filesystems 'dirty' so an fsck is run on them on next reboot. How to do this? how to mark an ext3/4 fs 'dirty' by hand?
<Evilenko> weedo
<Evilenko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<soreau> llutz_: Bah, if I were using gentoo maybe Id be inclined to read a man page
<Munger> soreau, Forgive me. I usually only use headless servers but I need a *nix desktop for a jukebox project
<trojan_spike> Weedo, terminal 'sudo apt-get install grub2
<DrArcheh> Hi, what's the best way to install OpenVPN 2.1.4 on Ubuntu 10.10? The current version is 2.1.0. Can i use the package for Ubuntu 10.04?
<Evilenko> look at that tutoriol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<New0> how do i know what kernet i have?
<DrArcheh> New0: uname -a
<soreau> Munger: Actually, it would be i915.modeset=0
<trojan_spike> Weedo, when installed 'sudo update-grub
<Weedo> thanks, i think i tried that before but i will try again
<New0> tnx
<bullgard4> "plug-in  --  a small software program that is attached to a larger application to provide additional functionality." To what application program is attached the DEB program package google-talkplugin 1.7.1.0-1? To the Firefox or to the Pidgin?
<sl1ck> My system crushed and I had to hard-reset it. Which  logs hold information on the cause of the crush ?
<New0> DrArcheh tnx
<soreau> Munger: Or actually..
<Evilenko> anybody using a only textbased ubuntu?
<osomness> rocket16: I've got this problem with adding "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to alsa-base.conf every time I install ubuntu
<Munger> soreau, Is that in grub.conf?
<New0> hi. http://pastebin.com/dyFXBNch i have sony vaio f12 and my mic not working!!! how can i fix it? (ubuntu 10.10 64 bit) 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<soreau> Munger: Can you pastebin the output of lsmod?
<Evilenko> fvwm-crystal! with only console based programs!
<partyboy25> i need some help please how do you install this there is no download on this page
<partyboy25> Ubuntu Audio Dev PPA, http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive, and reboot. Please report back as to whether the headphones muting internal speakers works as you would expect.
<Evilenko> I need help, I got an NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M the HDMI-sound wont work, grafics its good but no sound?
<wrd> !ppa > partyboy25
<ubottu> partyboy25, please see my private message
<Munger> soreau, http://pastebin.com/wbynyfVz
<aertyu> hi there
<aertyu> if i do ftp connection
<sacarlson> partyboy25: you must have missed this: You can update your system with unsupported packages from           this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa           to your system's Software Sources.
<osomness> !ppa > osomness
<aertyu> to my server
<ubottu> osomness, please see my private message
<trojan_spike> partyboy25, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa/+packages
<soreau> Munger: Ok so the driver is i915. See the output of modinfo i915
<soreau> Munger: Note where it says modeset param int
<aertyu> if  i do ftp connection to my server i can't able to " create or delete folder " but over ssh i can
<aertyu> what could be the problem ?
<Autonomiser> And I'm back!
<soreau> Munger: The default is 1 (on) but by passing i915.modeset=0, it will tell it to load the module without modesetting and attempt to use the old driver
<Weedo> does anyone know why grub now scrolls everything it's doing while it starts up?
<Evilenko> how can a see all the people that is online in her? then only talk to one?
<Autonomiser> Evilenko: What IRC client are you using?
<DrArcheh> Can i use 10.04 packages with 10.10?
<Evilenko> I´m using irssi
<jrib> Evilenko: depends on your client.  To private message someone, you can usually do /msg or /query but if it's for a support issue, it's better to ask in the channel and keep the discussion here
<soreau> Munger: You should test it first by going into grub, selecting ubuntu and pressing e for edit, then append it to your kernel line. This way if the results are bad, it will only have affect for that one boot
<jrib> Evilenko: /names will display who is in the channel
<Weedo> does anyone know why grub scrolls everything it's doing
<biosftw> hello I have a problem with ubuntu: Firefox and Opera are extremely slow in loading webpages... only chrome is fine
<Evilenko> okey i got all the names
<biosftw> I have disabled ipv6 (and even with enabled ipv6 its not working quite nice)
<Evilenko> but how do I chose one
<Weedo> has anyone ever played with Xdmx
<osomness> Evilenko: start writing it and press tab
<Arpit> i downloaded xubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 then i use unetbootin and after booting through pen drive it says
<Arpit> no init found.try passing init= bootarg
<Arpit> busbox v1.15.3(ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built in shell (ash)
<Arpit> enter help for a list of boot in commands	
<Arpit> (initrants) _
<FloodBot4> Arpit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Evilenko: /msg NAME
<Se7en> Weedo, probably because you have disabled quiet splash
<Evilenko> aha thx :D
<trojan_spike> Weedo, XBMC?
<Weedo> no
<Weedo> how do you enable quiet splash?
<Evilenko> how do I make my nickname with color?
<soreau> Munger: But it seems you have xorg-edgers or some development driver installed. I would revert to the official ubuntu packages first
<Weedo> Se7en, how do you enable quiet splash
<biosftw> hello I have a problem with ubuntu: Firefox and Opera are extremely slow in loading webpages... only chrome is fine. I have disabled ipv6 (and even with enabled ipv6 its not working quite nice)
<Evilenko> okey now i need help
<jrib> Evilenko: /hilight nick   .  You should read http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<Se7en> Weedo, it would better if you Google
<Weedo> ok
<Arpit> i downloaded xubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 then i use unetbootin and after booting through pen drive it says
<soreau> biosftw: Check your nameserver and/or your connection?
<Arpit> no init found.try passing init= bootarg
<Arpit> busbox v1.15.3(ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built in shell (ash)
<Arpit> enter help for a list of boot in commands	
<FloodBot4> Arpit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Evilenko> jrib
<Arpit> (initrants) _
<New0> hi guys find a solution. but have no idea how to patch it. http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/EnableMicrophone          http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/downloads/detail?name=vaio-f11-mic-linein-linux-2.6.35.patch
<AlienDK> Hi. Is it possible to make shared dirs with OpenSSH (when using SFTP)? So users have both a private and a shared dir?
<jrib> Arpit: you need to checksum your disk before doing anything else
<New0> can someone plz help?
<Arpit> how to cheksum my disk?
<jrib> AlienDK: sure you can setup a directory that more than one user can write to
<jrib> !verify | Arpit
<ubottu> Arpit: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> !permissions | AlienDK
<ubottu> AlienDK: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Arpit> yes that i have already done with md5 sum it says they are same
<Evilenko> I got wget? I want to download something specifi from a website.. I'm using. sudo wget -r -A mp3 http://theurl.com it search and download mp3 files. But what do I type so wget only download a file that starts with ubuntu in the name.. ?
<Munger> http://pastebin.com/Av4h51Kv OK. This is a fresh install from the 10.10 iso. I installed last night and ran system update. Nothing else
<Evilenko> I got wget? I want to download something specifi from a website.. I'm using. sudo wget -r -A mp3 http://theurl.com it search and download mp3 files. But what do I type so wget only download a file that starts with ubuntu in the name.. ?
<trojan_spike> Weedo, u have to edit /etc/default/grub > GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ..
<Arpit> yes that i have already done with md5 sum it says they are same
<jrib> Evilenko: you can pass a pattern (instead of just a suffix) to -A
<Arpit> iso file is correct
<jrib> Arpit: you could try using the usb disk creator that comes with ubuntu instead of unetbootin
<New0> how do i use? vaio-f11-mic-linein-linux-2.6.35.patch on ubuntu 10.10 ? 64 bit
<jrib> !install > Arpit
<ubottu> Arpit, please see my private message
<Evilenko> how do I do that jrib?
<jrib> New0: you download the source package, patch it, mention what you did in the changelog (and increment the version), rebuild the package, install
<New0> jrib it's jibrish
<jrib> Evilenko: you write "ubuntu*.mp3" instead of "mp3" presumably.  Check the man page for the proper syntax.
<New0> jrib *sorry
<jrib> New0: that's all I have time to explain
<jrib> !source > New0
<ubottu> New0, please see my private message
<New0> ah ok jrib
<Evilenko> Thx jrib!
<New0> jrib WOW thank you very much :D
<jrib> New0: the first thing you do before doing any of that is find an ubuntu bug report that confirms you actually need the patch
<New0> hi guys find a solution. but have no idea how to patch it. http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/EnableMicrophone          http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/downloads/detail?name=vaio-f11-mic-linein-linux-2.6.35.patch
<New0> jrib ^ yep
<jrib> New0: patching is with the "patch" command, and the changelog step you do with "dch -i"
<New0> jrib i mean i found it
<jrib> New0: at bugs.ubuntu.com
<soreau> Munger: Just reboot and get to the grub screen then highlight your ubuntu entry and press e. Then append i915.modeset=0 at the end of the kernel line
<biosftw> hello I have a problem with ubuntu: Firefox and Opera are extremely slow in loading webpages... only chrome is fine. I have disabled ipv6 (and even with enabled ipv6 its not working quite nice)
<soreau> Munger: and ctrl+x to boot it. See if it makes a difference
<New0> jrib sorry still jibrish. but i will read more the source link u gave me tnx :D
<soreau> biosftw: Check your nameserver and/or your connection?
<trojan_spike> biosftw, sound like flash problems
<Munger> soreau, Just tried that but ESC doesn't get me to the grub menu
<batags> hello
<biosftw> soreau:  how do i do this?
<soreau> Munger: I think its Shift in grub2
<biosftw> trojan_spike: well in chrome, flash works quite nice : )
<Munger> Ah
<Evilenko> I really recomend installing FVWM-Crystal :) and use textbased programs! it's great
<trojan_spike> biosftw, chrome has it's own flash >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soreau> biosftw: /etc/resolv.conf should show your nameserver and your ISP provides your connection
<Evilenko> if you are on an ubuntu server..
<batags> in your opinion what is the best torrent prog to use?
<New0> jrib i was just going crazy with the display card of my NVIDIA. (sony vaio f12) but i fixed it (past time) well now i have to use the mic for immidiatlly so tnx for helping me out :D
<Evilenko> batags/ transmisson
<soreau> ! best | batags
<ubottu> batags: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aguitel> qbittorrent
<aguitel> or fatrat
<batags> cool cool
<biosftw> trojan_spike:  this is allready installed
<Evilenko> anybody know I textbased torrent software?
<Evilenko> that you can use in the terminal
<trojan_spike> reinstall , or go to flash-player website,, thats the only prob i can see with it being slow..
<Evilenko> anybody know I textbased torrent software?
<ectospasm> Evilenko: rtorrent
<SandytriesUbuntu> Hey
<biosftw> soreau: Well it seems quite correct domain and search gives out my router and nameserver is my local ip
<ectospasm> Evilenko: it's ncurses based
<jrib> Evilenko: rtorrent or just btdownloadcurses
<SandytriesUbuntu> I tried Ubuntu live DVD on my laptop and it cannot see any wifi networks
<SandytriesUbuntu> Can any one please shed some light?
<soreau> biosftw: If you are indeed referring to flash videos not playing as well as you would like, that is because flash sucks
<partyboy25> so do i have install 3 rd party software  so i cant it work otherwize
<ectospasm> Evilenko: or, just bittorrent (console tools)
<SandytriesUbuntu> ya...flash sucks
<Evilenko> thx !
<soreau> SandytriesUbuntu: Which wifi chip?
<Evilenko> I'm going to try those out
<SandytriesUbuntu> @soreau Good question....checking
<ectospasm> Evilenko: I haven't tried either of those, just did "aptitude search torrent", and saw those
<Bilz> has anyone had the problem of amarok not scanning their music in ubuntu for the collection? its not detecting any of mine, wondered if anyone had the same issue and solved it
<SandytriesUbuntu> @soreau I guess its Atheros Communications Inc.
<Se7en> ndiswrapper installed SandytriesUbuntu ?
<Evilenko> okey, but I will try those out..
<Evilenko> thx
<Evilenko> :D
<soreau> SandytriesUbuntu: Should work OOTB then unless its a really new chipset
<SandytriesUbuntu> ahh...
<SandytriesUbuntu> @se7en ndis wrapper?  hmmm...not sure if that is installed
<soreau> SandytriesUbuntu: You should not need ndiswrapper.
<ectospasm> SandytriesUbuntu: my roommate had problems with his Atheros Wifi, just couldn't see anything.  Shutting it down, letting it cool off, solved it.
<Evilenko> bye everybody! remeber! LINUX IS THE BEST!
<maxyjj> hi all
<soreau> SandytriesUbuntu: Are you able to show the output of lsmod|grep ath from that machine?
<SandytriesUbuntu> @ectospam  ha..I like that....reboot is the mother of all solutions
<ectospasm> SandytriesUbuntu: his machine has an overheating problem
<maxyjj> id there a way to install Virtualmin on 10.10
<SandytriesUbuntu> oh snap...cant do that as I had booted from a live Ubuntu DVD
<error_203> ectospasm: u use pc or laptop?
<ectospasm> error_203: both
<ectospasm> ...though my laptop isn't plugged up or on right now
<SandytriesUbuntu> guys I might give Suse Linux a try...it's supposed to be laptop friendly
<ectospasm> SandytriesUbuntu: good luck!  SuSE is teh devil
<error_203> ectospasm: so u have problem with lapy or pc/
<error_203> ?
<soreau> SandytriesUbuntu: First make sure the driver is loaded with lsmod|grep ath (it should show some output including ath9k or ath5k depending on your chip) if not, check dmesg output for errors. If its loaded, check iwconfig for a wlan0 interface. If you have one, then scan with iwlist wlan0 scan
<ectospasm> error_203: neither
<error_203> k
<SandytriesUbuntu> @soreau Thanks a bunch...I'll be back
<SandytriesUbuntu> Thanks everyone for your inputs
<soreau> SandytriesUbuntu: But in most cases, you should be able to just click on the little wifi icon and see the networks
<Se7en> SandytriesUbuntu, thats not a great idea
<Se7en> Suse is RedHat based
<SandytriesUbuntu> @ soreau yeah I was hoping I could
<ectospasm> Se7en: no, SuSE is NOT RedHat based!
<cnu_> hi....
<ectospasm> Se7en: it's its own beast
<Guest64771> hello
<cnu_> can some one help me out......
<SandytriesUbuntu> @Se7en so is Suse not good?
<Se7en> I suggest something more "newbie friendly"
<Se7en> LinuxMint KDE would be the way to go
<soreau> ! ask | cnu_
<ubottu> cnu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest64771> how come my name is guest
<soreau> ! ot | Se7en
<ubottu> Se7en: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> ! nick | Guest64771
<ubottu> Guest64771: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<MitNiX> hello chacnnel
<cnu_> @<ubottu> thanks.
<SandytriesUbuntu> @se7en Linux Mint.....hmmmmm...sounds interesting. Reminds me of mint.com financing software site...
<MitNiX> do you speak TURKISH ???
<AlienDK> MitNiX: No
<MitNiX> :'(
<Guest64771> hello
<Guest64771> nope
<AlienDK> MitNiX: #ubuntu-tr
<cnu_> I am newbiee. How to access my hd in ubuntu.
<AlienDK> I think
<Guest64771> cant you run ubuntu on an iphone?
<soreau> ! tr | MitNiX
<ubottu> MitNiX: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<MitNiX> arkadaşlar makinemde asus EAH3650 ekran kartı var ama backtrack da driver i bulamadım
<cnu_> how to access the hard disk in ubuntu. I mean like we do in windows.
<Guest64771> I wanna put ubuntu on an i phone can u do that?
<erUSUL> cnu_: Places>Home
<soreau> cnu_: What do you mean by access?
<bazhang> Guest64771, no
<maxyjj> CNU+: go to places on the top and you well find it there
<Guest64771> well I got it jail broken so anything is possible at this point
<cnu_> I have recently installed ubuntu. On one hd I completely installed the ubuntu. On another I have a lot of data. How to access those hd.
<soreau> ! ot | Guest64771
<ubottu> Guest64771: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest64771> could even put Droid on it..
<conb123> Anyone else suffer from random wifi disconnects in maverick?
<AlienDK> Guest19189: Good for you
<Se7en> SandytriesUbuntu, its probably the most beginner-friendly distro outthere with a great IRC support channel
<Se7en> you really should try it
<bazhang> Guest64771, chat elsewhere please
<cnu_> <maxyjj>what do you mean by top
<Se7en> everything works out-of-the-box
<bazhang> Se7en, and offtopic here
<Guest64771> wow that was a ubuntu question
<soreau> cnu_: Make sure the driver is mounted (see the output of mount). It will likely be called sdb*
<Guest64771> bazhang,  Relax
<Gnea> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bazhang> Guest64771, take chat elsewhere and I will
<maxyjj> CNU_: on the top bar you well see 3 options 1 of thjem is the places you well find your hdd in there
<Guest64771> pfft i'm asking serious questions dont be a prick
<Munger> soreau, i915.modeset=0 makes things even slower. Looks like I'm stuck with a bogus video controller. Not the end of the world. Thanks for all your help ;-)
<Se7en> not really off-topic bazhang
<bazhang> Se7en, mint certainly is.
<soreau> Munger: Oh well, that was my only idea. I have a box with the same gpu. I use it as a server box ;)
<cnu_> can some one chat personally in a seperate window and help me out. This type of chatting is confusing for me.
<Se7en> ok whatever you say :)
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Se7en
<ubottu> Se7en, please see my private message
<cnu_> I don't know how to do that.
<soreau> Se7en: You are also offtopic. This is the ubuntu support channel, not ##distro-chat
<soreau> cnu_: Get to a terminal and type mount, then press enter
<soreau> ! terminal | cnu_
<ubottu> cnu_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Munger> soreau, Someone donated this to the cause so I can't complain. It's going to be a Silverjuke jukebox in our club, so graphics performance isn't really an issue. I just wanted to make sure that everything was running as well as could be expected
<Se7en> well I already stopped
<sky4> hi
<sky4> :D
<arvind_khadri> cnu_, on your panel, you can see Places, next to Applications
<maxyjj> lol
<soreau> Munger: Ok you want better gears fps? Resize the window to the smallest possible.
<leftist> is tracker-store essential to the os operation?
<leftist> it is one major resource hog
<error_203> cnu: press alt+ctrl+t   for terminal
<cnu_> @arvind_khadr ...yes I see place....
<soreau> Munger: But GINAB = Gears is not a benchmark
<Munger> soreau, lol. I never thought of that ;-)
<bazhang> leftist, dont think so, no
<cnu_> thank you got.the terminal.
<arvind_khadri> cnu_, go there, you will find your old partitions
<leftist> it is an indexer does it have many dependencies?
<arvind_khadri> cnu_, the terminal wont help you much in this case
<bullgard4> What is the name of a command-line tool that prints graphically the sequence of start times of all programs at boot time?
<Munger> soreau, I know it isn't but it is a quick way to hilight obvious tardiness
<evora-UHU> I am not able to copy a music cd or create a image in brasero. The following error appears "Please install the following manually and try again:
<evora-UHU> cdrdao (application)." I already istalled cdrdao but the problem persists. Can anyone help me on this?
<AlienDK> Hi. I am trying to setup x11vnc on my server, but when I start x11vnc it says this: http://pastebin.com/mwv6jeQ6
<leftist> ok thanks bazhang
<bazhang> evora-UHU, clone it?
<evora-UHU> yes
<somebody1> hi i have trouble with wi-fi
<bazhang> evora-UHU, I'd use k9copy for that
<cnu_> @arvind_khadr_ man is there a chance to chat personally. I am really getting confused with all the the chats popping up.
<soreau> Munger: Well I guess I do get around 600 fps here on lucid but who knows why. I dont think things should be choppy. Havent tested maverick on it yet
<cnu_> @arvind_khadr__how to send personal chat invitation.
<somebody1> i try to connect but it seemd that its not accepting my pass
<evora-UHU> i will try to intall and test it
<soreau> ! pm | cnu_
<ubottu> cnu_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<evora-UHU> thanks bazhang
<soreau> somebody1: What encryption?
<somebody1> i am not sure
<somebody1> its 10 digits
<cnu_> <ubottu> ok.......got it. But seeing all the messages at a time is confusing for me. But i will try. thanks.
<sky4> ggggg
<error_203> how to see all  the process of power on  self test (POST) through terminal?
<AlienDK> cnu_: ubottu is a bot
<cnu_> :-)....
<Munger> soreau, I think 50fps is a lot less than I could expect even with this piece of junk
<stjohnmedrano> advance merry christmas everyone
<cnu_> sorry for my ignorance....
<cnu_> this is the first time i am using a irc.
<Munger> stjohnmedrano, advance Bah! Humbug! :-)
<soreau> Munger: Have you tried older versions of ubuntu?
<Munger> soreau, Nope.
<biosftw> trojan_spike:  well i disabled flash its still slow browsing
<biosftw> soreau:  any further tipps on the slow browsing problem?
<somebody1> how can i find out what encryption i have?
<rohith> hithro
<soreau> Munger: Might be worth a shot. The other options include installing xorg-edgers to get the latest driver bits or complaining in #intel-gfx
<cnu_> <soreau> isn't here no chance of chatting personally in irc.
<soreau> biosftw: You never said what is slow exactly
<leftist> biosftw what do you mean by slow browsing?
<trojan_spike> biosftw, disable ? i said to just reinstall flash player
<soreau> cnu_: You can but you should keep chat in the channel
<rohith> no chance of private chatting
<monra> Hello. I want to run sudo modprobe -r psmouse whenever my computer starts automatically. How can I achieve this? As this is a root command?
<biosftw> soreau: well e.g. google.com takes like 2 minutes to load
<cnu_> <rohith> ok.....thank you.
<Munger> soreau, i'll give xorg-edgers a shot. Complaining seems a bit wrong somehow for something I get for free
<soreau> monra: Instead you want to blacklist the module
<cnu_> <soreau> ok....how to do that.
<soreau> ! blacklist | monra
<ubottu> monra: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<biosftw> trojan_spike: well I dont see the point : P turning it off should lead to faster speed if the problem depend on the flash issue
<soreau> ! pm | cnu_
<ubottu> cnu_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<leftist> biosftw what kind of connection do you have?
<trojan_spike> biosftw, alrite ,, u decide
<biosftw> leftist: well firefox and opera is slow as hell, chrome works fine
<maxyjj> any one using Virtualmin on 10.10
<biosftw> leftist: should be something like 6000/1000
<cnu_> ok.....ubottu again came up.
<biosftw> kbits
<leftist> biosftw that doesnt make any sense
<soreau> Munger: You never know, someone might have some other magic fix Im not aware of
<biosftw> leftist:  that crome works and firefox / opera dont? true : p
<Munger> soreau, What's the package for xorg-edgers?
<leftist> :D
<leftist> haha
<soreau> Munger: Its a repo not a package. Google it
<Munger> ok
<somebody1> soreau: wep encryption
<soreau> somebody1: Should work unless your AP and/or wifi drivers arent configured correctly
<monra> soreau: Thank you. I added "blacklist psmouse" in blacklist.conf , I will restart now, and see if it works.
<leftist> well i have not used opera in probably 5 years. boisftw. but you only get this result with opera? if so just dont use it or go to their forum and see if this is an issue.
<somebody1> soreau: how can i configure them?
<biosftw> leftist: also with firefox
<soreau> somebody1: Check your router settings and triple check your key or disable encryption and try again
<yo_rmn1> I installed Unity in Lucod, and now I can't see the panel or launcher and no network-manager either, cant logoff to restore GNOME
<leftist> oh
<crickj> biosftw: try disabling javascript in opera and seeing what difference that makes
<leftist> your using 10.10? does this occur withh chrome?
<soreau> somebody1: Alternatively kill nm-applet and NetworkManager then try to connect manually with iwconfig and dhclient
<biosftw> no change at all crickj :(
<trojan_spike> biosftw, leftist main differ with opera / firefox and chrome is that chrome has a dedicated flash player.. So the problem has to be?
<yo_rmn1> soreau: no applet at all, no network at ALL
<soreau> yo_rmn1: ?
<yo_rmn1> mmm
<yo_rmn1> sorry
<biosftw> trojan_spike:  but the flash player is turned off... and as far as i know the main page of google does not use flash
<leftist> ahh i did not know about a flash issue trojan_spike
<yo_rmn1> soreau: I thought it was for me
<leftist> if so biosftw reinstall flash player
<soreau> yo_rmn1: Try going to a tty and restarting gdm with sudo service gdm restart
<soreau> ! tty | yo_rmn1
<ubottu> yo_rmn1: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<cnu_> Ok...Here is a bit detailed explanation. I have 3 hd( hard disks). I used to install xp on one hd and keep data on ther remaining hds. Right now I installed ubuntu 10.10 on hd1 and I have a lot of data on hd2 and 3.  after installing ubuntu i directly connected hd2 and 3 but didn't know how to access the data in them. pls help me.
<biosftw> brb doing a restart
<soreau> cnu_: What do you mean connected hd2 and 3 but didn't know how to access the data in them?
<cnu_> 2nd and 3 rd  hard disks
<leftist> :D
<crickj> cnu_ ar hd2 and 3 formatted?
<cnu_> i have total 3 hardisks....
<cnu_> no they have full data in them.
<soreau> cnu_: You mean you physically reconnected them?
<cnu_> ya.
<soreau> cnu_: So you just need to mount them now
<cnu_> i used to use them with my old xp.
<cnu_> ok.......How .?
<leftist> cnu_ do you see the drives listed in file system?
<cnu_> wher to find the file system.
<soreau> cnu_: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /some/empty/directory
<crickj> cnu_: you might need to use ntfs-3g to mount
<leftist> cnu_ for future ref add this to your task panel system monitor
<cnu_> @soreau you want me to type that in terminal......isn't it.
<soreau> cnu_: /dev/sdb is the second hard drive, /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on the second hard drive. /dev/sdc2 would be the second partition on the third hard drive
<soreau> ! mount | cnu_
<ubottu> cnu_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cnu_> yes.....i found dev
<cnu_> in file system...
<Munger> Is there an NFS browser for Ubuntu?
<soreau> cnu_: Pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<soreau> cnu_: To pastebin.com
<progre55> hi guys. are there any tools for windows like gparted for linux? I have a dual boot, and would like to re-format the linux partition and give it back to windows =) just because I'm giving the laptop to my lil bro, not cause I'm back to windows =))
<soreau> Munger: nautilus?
<bazhang> progre55, ##windows
<cnu_> sorry man.....not able to get you.
<Munger> soreau, Yes
<shcherbak> progre55: live cd
<soreau> progre55: Ask in #windows
<bazhang> progre55, though gparted works fine for that
<dnivra> progre55, you can format it in gparted itself right? else head to ##windows.
<soreau> cnu_: Ok, lets start with pastebinning.
<soreau> ! pastebin | cnu_
<ubottu> cnu_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<progre55> thanks guys. But how do I run gparted? within linux?
<dnivra> progre55, live cd as shcherbak said
<bazhang> progre55, gparted live cd 60mb
<shcherbak> progre55: on Live Cd
<daniel2020> hi
<cnu_> ok.......got it.
<progre55> oh, thanks thanks thanks )
<dnivra> progre55, if you have a live cd of ubuntu, it has gparted in it too.
<progre55> dnivra, yeah I do, thanks =)
<shcherbak> why he is called progre55 ???
<progre55> shcherbak: cause its read as "progress" =)
<ucancallmebob> part magic live cd.. :) sorry
<dnivra> shcherbak, i thought that was kind of obvious?
<shcherbak> progre55: well, you do regress and moreover you trying the same with yous litte brother, pure cruelity!
<evora-UHU> k9copy is able to copy an audio cd?
<leftist> i for the life of me cannot figure out why system monitor is always showing me 100% cpu useage and i look at processes and nothing adds up past 20% total
<bonjoyee> evora-UHU:brasero can do that...
<cnu_> <soreau> ok here is the paste bin link.....http://pastebin.com/DTbFBLnT
<bullgard4> What is the name of a command-line tool that prints graphically the sequence of start times of all programs at boot time?
<progre55> shcherbak: wow you're so smart I can see
<shcherbak> leftist: use htop
<evora-UHU> brasero reports an error
<evora-UHU> it says I need to install cdrdao
<shcherbak> progre55: picky, but smart, I know that
<guampa> bullgard4: wasn't it bootchart?
<cnu_> @soreau_  http://pastebin.com/DTbFBLnT
<evora-UHU> i did it but the problem persists
<progre55> I'm not leaving linux.. and as for my lil bro, he's never used linux, and plus, he doenst even have inet connection, so I think he should stick to windows for now..
<soreau> cnu_: That only shows your first hard drive, so you will likely need to make sure your drives are recognized in your system bios
<leftist> wierd shcherbak iptraf is ghosting cause i cancelled it.
<jeus> I can not find file Mysqld. sock to have someone who knows how to make this file
<dnivra> progre55, well i think it's time he did; you'll find it difficult to change him later on.
<cnu_> ok....you mean you want to manually check the wires are connected or not.
<cnu_> I will do that.
<bonjoyee> evora-UHU: using ubuntu?...what error?
<progre55> dnivra: he's in a different country, and I doesnt have normal internet connection.. and I dont want to be his tech-support over the phone =)
<progre55> making long distance calls )
<evora-UHU> I use xubuntu
<progre55> he doesnt*
<dnivra> progre55, oh! okay i see. fair enough :).
<leftist> i see iptraf still running but i cannot kill it. it doesnt show up in processes but does in htop however it can't be killed.
<cnu_> I will be restarting and i will be back in a min.
<cnu_> <soreau>  thanks for your help.
<soreau> cnu_: You said you already connected both of them so I assume you have the power and data cables connected already. Just check your BIOS settings and see that the drives are indeed recognized by your computer in the first place
<shcherbak> leftist: you mean cloesed terminal? all monitoring tools need time to "jam in" and "jam out" (in minutes usually)
<evora-UHU> this is the error "Please install the following manually and try again:
<evora-UHU> cdrdao (application)."
<cnu_> how to check the bios without restarting. I think we have to restart in order to check the bios.
<leftist> shcerbak it flaked out when i ran it and i closed the terminal so it is still running apparantly.
<progre55> dnivera: thanks for understanding =)) cause I dont want to look like I'm betraying linux.. I'd never do that! :D
<sam-_-> google earth looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/gQGfV.png how do i fix this?
<shcherbak> leftist: iptraf is root program kill it with sudo
<soreau> evora-UHU: Try sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<leftist> shcherbak i forgot that thanks
<bonjoyee> evora-UHU: open synaptic....right click brasero...check recommended packages...
<araib> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on windows 7?
<symtab> hi
<soreau> cnu_: You have to reboot the machine to get into the bios settings
<symtab> seems like i'm using ubuntu 11.04...how can i upgrade/downgrade to the stable version?
<ocs> (ubuntu 10.10) hi. If I edit from scratch "myfile.txt" and after have saved it my pc crashes because of power-supply  loss, after the OS starts again "myfile.txt" becames empty. is there a reason for that? How can I fix that?
<araib> its a netbook and i dont have a cd rom
<cnu_> ok.....then I will do it. Pls be there for me.......thanks.
<leftist> thanks again
<evora-UHU> i isntall cdrdao already
<dnivra> symtab, you'll have to reinstall. 11.04 is the latest development. i doubt you can revert to any older version.
<araib> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on windows 7?
<symtab> ahh
<wazzup> hello i have a ubuntu server with a gui without vnc, is there anyway to install one ?
<symtab> dnivra, i updated before 10.10 was released and seems like i didnt upgrade to 10.10 but to the development version
<niels_> anyone owning a hp laptop over here with a buttonless touchpad?
<itaylor57> symtab: why do you think that?
<jrib> !vnc | wazzup
<ubottu> wazzup: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<crickj> araib: you can use a usb stick
<symtab> well its pretty stable so i'll continue using it
<soreau> araib: Not really. Are you trying to install it into a virtual machine or to the hard drive?
<dnivra> symtab, did you download the 11.04 ISO?
<symtab> dnivra, no
<wazzup> ok ty jrib
<symtab> i run dist-upgrade like 2 months ok
<wazzup> !FreeNX
<bullgard4> guampa: Yes indeed. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<symtab> or so
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<araib> on the hard drive
<araib> soreau: on the hard drive
<dnivra> symtab, strange! you upgraded through synaptic?
<bonjoyee> evora-UHU: also check if brasero-cdrkit is installed?
<symtab> from the console
<evora-UHU> how do I check that?
<dnivra> !install | araib(this should help)
<ubottu> araib(this should help): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<araib> Is there no way of installing it on windows 7 ?
<soreau> araib: Then you will likely want to download a ubuntu iso and burn the image to disk (or to usb) then boot your computer from it to install it
<araib> oh ok
<soreau> araib: Your other option is to install a virtual machine in windoze then install ubuntu into it the same way
<symtab> well works...thats what matters...i'll compile some packages (there are no mediainfo packages for my ubuntu version)
<symtab> :-)
<araib> i really dont know how to do that to be honest
<dwarder> annotate_update_6100 in my module.install, it means it implements hook_update? what are this numbers 6100?
<soreau> ! download | araib
<ubottu> araib: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Ileden> soreau: what about Wubi? isn't it anymore included in 10.10?
<Ileden> soreau: re: araib question
<araib> ok
<itaylor57> symtab: The about menu is incorrect it shows natty incorrectly
<tyrone> \join #NetBeans
<kiyiko> :x
<kiyiko> WHY?
<tyrone> hmmmm......
<kiyiko> D:
<dwarder> ohh sorry
<soreau> Ileden: It is but you would still need a ubuntu image and wubi resides on a non-native file system making it slower
<Ileden> !wubi
<dwarder> wrong chan
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<tyrone> anyone know the syntax to join the netbeans channel?
<dwarder> tyrone: /join #netbeans
<dwarder> ?
<symtab> itaylor57, ok
<Ileden> soreau: slower, sure, but is the slowdown really that significant? I tried it once, and seemed to work pretty ok.
<tyrone> dwarder: Thanks
<kiyiko> I am looking for a chat program that can dock to the side of the window. anyone have any recommendations?
<symtab> then i'm using 10.10
<symtab> shoudl be able to find packages
<symtab> thank
<evora-UHU> how do I install the cdr kit to brasero?
<soreau> Ileden: If you are going to reboot the machine to boot linux anyway, might as well use the proper native file system. Else just use a vm
<bonjoyee> evora-UHU: its in the repo...brasero-cdrkit..install it..
<shcherbak> kiyiko: you mean screen edge?
<soreau> kiyiko: tried pidgin?
<n2diy> Ok, what is causing all these "unresponsive scripts" in Firefox, and how do I stop them. I spend more time dealing with them then surfing the web.
<kiyiko> I have not really tried pidgin :x
<kiyiko> I will though
<Ileden> soreau: true. though wubi gives a nice way to trying it, and might be more approachable as it doesn't do any changes (other than bootloader)
<sam-_-> google earth looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/gQGfV.png how do i fix this?
<kiyiko> I was just using the default empathy, but uh... mm
<soreau> Ileden: I guess. I found wubi to be more trouble than its worth. All or nothing I say
<Ileden> soreau: also, it might be easier to understand as it's listed in the windows applications. Then again, might just create more confusion.
<korben> kiyiko empathy is better imho than pidgin but pidgin's irc works really nice
<cool-RR> Hello!
<kiyiko> I use xchat for irc, I guess... I am just looking for a better IM client.
<Ileden> soreau: but yes, i imagine migrating to an direct linux installation from wubi might be trouble, and that's what you'll want eventually anyway :)
<kiyiko> Empathy is kinda annoying me ><
<cool-RR> Is it somehow possible to avoid restarting after installing a video driver?
<ucancallmebob> anythign gotta be betta than gnome irc :)
<korben> kiyiko then try pidgin mate
<kiyiko> kay
<korben> cool-RR tried to log out and log back in?
<soreau> Ileden: Right. I always suggest a clean install from the jump and get all those good ext(4) file system features
<korben> it restarts the X
<Ileden> cool-RR: probably, but I expect it's more trouble than it's worth.
<cool-RR> I'll try now Korben
<cool-RR> Since it's a Live CD I can't reboot
<Ileden> soreau: ture that.
<alex_under> hi
<alex_under> can someone help me?
<cool-RR> Is it normal that when I "log out" on a live CD, it never goes back?
<dnivra> !ask | alex_under
<ubottu> alex_under: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ileden> cool-RR: ah, that's a very good point, not being able to try the display driver on a live cd, since changes don't survive the reboot... hmm.
<Two9A> I've tried asking a question in here for two days now, doesn't seem anyone wants to help :D
<soreau> cool-RR: Typically, graphics drivers are a major system change and kernel modules need to be reloaded which can leave you with a black screen or gpu hang. Better to just count on rebooting
<korben> soreau i have a question, i use ext4 for my root partition and my home partition.. but i have a drive with mp3 from my windows days.. on NTFS.. do u think it is messing it more as an NTFS?
<soreau> korben: messing it?
<Ileden> Two9A: don't confuse "want" with "is able to"
<cool-RR> soreau: Then what can I do?
<korben> i mean on writting to it..
<Two9A> Ileden: It's a problem with my TV card, I'd assume many people have had it before
<alex_under> Well, I installed ubuntu and flash player worked nicely. At one point flash player stopped working and I can't play videos on YouTube anymore. I tried to uninstall it and reinstall it, but nothing. It just says that's installed but no videos, no nothing.
<Ileden> korben: NTFS support works really well these days, it seems.
<korben> i am not sure.. but i once saw on another NTFS drive that it frags the files and needs windows defrag sooner than normal
<dean[w]> Okay my colleague has managed to place a backdoor on my computer to change my desktop background. I just found this in his bash history (he forgot to wipe it) http://pastebin.com/Lyu9VVdL So what is he doing. and how can i stop it
<Ileden> korben: was this years ago, or recent?
<soreau> korben: AFAIK, the ntfs file system is mostly bad when operated by the NT kernel. With ntfs-3g, it just accesses data and doesnt do any fragmentation
<Ileden> korben: because there has indeed been, in history, a huge mess with NTFS support.
<soreau> cool-RR: What driver did you install and why do you not want to reboot?
<dnivra> !Gnash | alex_under
<ubottu> alex_under: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<cool-RR> I don'e want to reboot cause it's a Live CD
<alex_under> dnivra
<cool-RR> It's a NVidia driver
<alex_under> I tried it
<alex_under> but it's awful
<alex_under> It works rubbish
<dnivra> alex_under, might work. flash works fine for me. tried swf player?
<korben> Ileden it is being read and write from 10.04
<soreau> cool-RR: Ahh..
<alex_under> It wokred fine for me, too.
<korben> the drive was created on 2006 from an xp machine
<Dr_Willis> alex_under:  youtube can use html5 videos if you use the chrome/chromium browsers.
<alex_under> :)
<alex_under> yeah
<tyrone> anyone know how to configure mysql on ubuntu? know of any good tuts
<tyrone> ?
<alex_under> I forgot
<alex_under> Thanks.
<soreau> cool-RR: Have you tried simply restarting X by logging out?
<Ileden> korben: when was the screwup you are remembering? because i can't vouch for NTFS support, but I've understood it's very good these days
<dnivra> tyrone, ask in #mysql.
<guampa> tyrone: just install mysql-client and mysql-server, that's it
<tyrone> tried joining that but the channel seems to be empty
<cool-RR> soreau: Logging out hangs the system
<Dr_Willis> theres entire books written about mysql. :)
<tyrone> guampa: have done that but can't seem to set up a connection that works
<korben> soreau and Ileden i am asking this because the drive has an issue probably because of it's filesystem even on reading it.. simply freezes the ubuntu machine when i mount the drive and use it for like an hour or two
<raheel> hi there. i was making a program in gambas and wanted to make a installation for ubuntu but after selcting ubuntu it says no package group selected pl help!!!
<korben> i am thinking on copying everything and making the fs to ext4
<soreau> cool-RR: Then you are pretty much screwed I guess. You could try getting to a tty and loading the nvidia module manually to see if that is the problem but Im not sure that would help
<Two9A> cool-RR: I still don't see why you don't want to reboot; so it's a livecd, and it'll take a few minutes to boot
<raheel> i will be greatful to anyone who can help
<dnivra> tyrone, i just saw people speaking there just now.
<soreau> Two9A: The nvidia driver will no longer be installed
<Two9A> Disaster.
<tyrone> dnivra: thanks, will try again maybe I did something wrong
<cool-RR> soreau: thanks
<cool-RR> goodbye everyone, thanks for your help
<Two9A> I'd link to the post about my disaster, but it's on the Gentoo forums, and I'd get banned
<dnivra> tyrone, as Dr_Willis said there're plenty of "how-to" for mysql.
<undertuga> does anyone hate the ideia of having Unity as default as much as i do? damn... bad move guys!
<Ileden> korben: at least this link confirms my thoughts: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/82472.aspx "Linux struggled with the NTFS file system for a while. [...] writing support was present, it was unstable and risked data corruption. [...] With the release of the NTFS-3G driver, Linux fully supports NTFS file systems."
<Dr_Willis> tyrone:  its also possible the default mysql confiugs only allow connections from the local box for security
<tyrone> dnvira: thanks and I have tried many of the online tuts and it doesn't seem to work which is why I came on here
<soreau> undertuga: They are switching the unity implementation from gnome shell to compiz. Its under heavy development now
<korben> Ileden is this driver on 10.04 ?
<dnivra> undertuga, this is ubuntu support. better head to the offtopic channel with that.
<dnivra> !ot | undertuga
<ubottu> undertuga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shcherbak> undertuga: choose classic, get used to, accept, yes
<tyrone> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<guampa> tyrone: pastebin your /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<dnivra> undertuga, you're free to install gnome later on too-advantages of open source I'd say :).
<tyrone> guampa: I am not familiar with pastebin. how do you do that?
<dnivra> !paste | tyrone
<ubottu> tyrone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<korben> Ileden just saw the article thnx
<guampa> tyrone: an easy way is to install pastebinit. apt-get install pastebinit
<Ileden> korben: yes, it seems it's in most linux (if not practically all) these days, as it's in linux kernel... but i'm way off my comfort zone here, so take that with a grain of salt.
<tyrone> Guampa, thanks I am installing it now
<Ileden> korben: well, I have wikipedia to back me up, at least :) "It is included in most Linux distributions. "
<korben> hehehe
<raheel> no programmer here
<korben> so the problem is in the way the disk was written..
<korben> :(
<tyrone> Guampa, isntalled. could you give me an example of syntax to pastebinit from the command prompt??
<korben> because i had another disk with the same data and the same problem.. and i replaced the disk..
<Dr_Willis> tyrone:  command | pastebinit
<raheel> ok any help on how to compile for mac on ubuntu
<Ileden> korben: seems the development and adoption has happened during 2006-2008. nice to know. :)
<korben> tried to copy the files from old to new disk but old disk was hanging all the time
<korben> and i ghost it disk to disk :P
<korben> probably the problem is in the way the FS is written
<guampa> tyrone: sudo -s , enter your password, then "pastebinit < /etc/mysql/my.cnf"
<wrd> raheel: -> mac osx  basically shuts off it's system - its probably pretty hard tocompile something that'll work in macos x when using linux
<tyrone> guampa: thanks, I can't even seem to opent the /etc/mysql/my.cnf file... says Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> tyrone:  try 'sudo cat /etc/mysql/whatever'
<soreau> tyrone: gksu gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<tyrone> soreau: thanks... sorry, noob here
<cnu__> @soreau hi.....I am back. I checked the cables. sorry they are not connected. Now i connected them and it is working perfectly. thanks for your time.
<guampa> tyrone: brb
<soreau> cnu__: Great :D
<cnu__> really sorry....I was a noob.....:-)
<cnu__> Now how to change the name of the hd.
<Dr_Willis> cnu__:  set a 'lable' on the filesystem using the tune2fs command for linux fs's
<cnu__> when i tried to do so. It was saying this. Sorry, could not rename "500 GB Hard Disk: drawing and painting" to " drawing and painting": Operation not supported by backend
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Possible ntfs
<Two9A> cnu__: I wouldn't bother changing the name of the disk, personally
<cnu__> ok.
<Two9A> (Especially if the ntfs-3g driver can't do it)
<Dr_Willis> cnu__:  if its ntfs. set a volume label/name from within windows...
<soreau> cnu__: You really dont need to change the name of the disk, just the mount point directory
<Dr_Willis> cnu__:  dont use spaces in the name either. :) saves hassles later on.
<cnu__> ya....thats it. ok got it.
<Dr_Willis> if the name is blank - it will use 'disk' or the uuid#  i recall
<cnu__> one thing...can i use the same had again with a xp pc.
<cnu__> i mean connect it directly to a pc having xp and transfer files.
<soreau> cnu__: If the file system is ntfs or anything ext3 and older (unless someone wrote windoze drivers for ext4 already)
<ePax> How do i install workspace switcher for docky? I guess docky is part of gnome-do?
<guampa> tyrone: how's it going?
<cnu__> ok great. thank you.....
<soreau> ePax: docky was a part of gnome-do but now it is a separate project
<cnu__> thanks for your time. I feel much better now. These doubts are killing me.
<tyrone> guampa: * #mysql :Cannot send to channel
<tyrone> sigh
<tyrone> sorry.
<Dr_Willis> ePax:  you might want to look for a docky ppa, that may have more up to date versions and more plugins
<dnivra> tyrone, check their channel topic. you have to register your nick to speak there.
<ePax> Dr_Willis: thnx
<dnivra> tyrone, head to #freenode for help on how to register.
<soreau> ePax: Also see #docky here on freenode
<ePax> soreau: thnx
<tyrone> guampa: http://pastebin.com/B0MTBqSX
<guampa> great
<tyrone> dnivra: thanks but I Ctl-V'd when I shouldn't have
<cnu__> @soreau  after i got my hard disk i see the drivers appearing on my desktop. how to remove them. is it a short cut or what.
<soreau> cnu__: I just use umount
<Dr_Willis> cnu__:  theres some gnome settings that can show or hide mounted volumes on the desktop. I know the 'ubuntu-tweak' tool has a check box to show/hide them
<cnu__> ok.
<cnu__> what exactly is unmount.
<soreau> cnu__: But if you use nautilus file browser (Places>) then sometimes there is an eject button next to the volume
<soreau> cnu__: Its umount and its a command to directly unmount .. syuff
<cnu__> ok....is there no harm for data to mount and unmount frequently...
<Dr_Willis> cnu__:  shouldent be
<Dr_Willis> !mount | cnu__
<ubottu> cnu__: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<soreau> cnu__: That might be a question better suited for ##linux
<soreau> if you want to get technical
<cnu__> ok great. thank you.
<soreau> In theory, there shouldnt be any problem with mounting/unmounting any number of times
<soreau> The kernel is designed to expect failure and handle these cases
<cnu__> ok....thank you ....now i got it.
<rizo> lsusb shows "Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub" - does this mean ubuntu uses USB 1.1 (not USB 2.0)?
<guampa> tyrone: the config is good, lets see if mysqld is running
<soreau> rizo: no
<cnu__> but i don't want to see the drivers on my desktop what to do about it.
<soreau> cnu__: I like to disable all desktop icons personally
<Dr_Willis> rizo:  could be - i have some 1.1 and some 2.0 here. I got extra pci usb cards in this box ive had for ages.
<guampa> run "pgrep -l mysql" and see if it outputs a line containing "mysqld"
<cnu__> yes me to.
<soreau> cnu__: See settings in gconf-editor under /apps/nautilus
<Dr_Willis> cnu__:  ubuntu-tweak tool has a gui to those settings.
<cnu__> how to get that...
<dnivra> guampa, "service mysql status" will also do :)
<cnu__> <soreau> i typed the code in terminal but got an error message.
<Dr_Willis> cnu__:  go to its homepage and download it
<guampa> the keyword is "also"
<tyrone> guampa: thanks, how do I do that, I have tried starting it already but the directory in the Tut didn't seem to be the same as mine
<soreau> cnu__: What did you type?
<rizo> Dr_Willis, i have the same (all on motherborad)...but the data sheet says all ports are usb 2.0
<cnu__> which home page...?
<cnu__> <soreau> the code you gave.
<cnu__> above.
<hydester> anybody have issues with sshfs on 10.04.1?  i have two machines, configured similarly (i thought) with the latest updates.  sshfs works from one machine, but not from the other.  the failing machine just hangs, even when sshfs-ing to itself (not recursive)
<soreau> cnu__: No, what exactly did you type. Pastebin it
<cnu__> the code you gave......... gconf-editor under /apps/nautilus
<soreau> cnu__: The command is gconf-editor
<fathomless> osprober does not work how to configure?
<soreau> cnu__: Either type gconf-editor in your terminal, or go to Sys>Prefs>Maina Menu and enable Configuration Editor in Applications>System Tools
<Dr_Willis> rizo:  it could be that some of the usb devices are also a root-hub (built into the device) thats 1.1 - like a keyboard.
<cnu__> ok ok. on my way....
<Dr_Willis> rizo:   i see to have a lot more root hubs then i have devices.
<guampa> tyrone: don't worry about directories, in ubuntu you start it with "sudo service mysql start"
<fathomless> !osprober
<tyrone> guampa: sorry didn't see the command you wrote subsequent
<dean[w]> I have reason to believe my colleague has set up a hidden shell on my PC. Any ideas on where to begin looking for it?
<tyrone> 1236 mysqld
<dnivra> fathomless, i think he was talking about grub osprober.
<Dr_Willis> dean[w]:  try the simple 'who' command first? check /home/ dir?  if you want to be 'sure'  time to reinstall.
<soreau> cnu__: If you enable it in main menu, it will just put a short cut in (yes you guessed it) Applications>System Tools>
<wrd> dean[w]: the only really secure way -> reinstall
<fathomless> dnivra: yes grub osprober
<tyrone> guampa: i put status instead at the end and it seems to be running as process 1236
<cnu__> yep....got it.
<cnu__> then what to do....
<dnivra> fathomless, oh it was you :). he he. sorry.
<guampa> tyrone: yes if you check both commands returned the same process ID
<soreau> cnu__: Once you have gconf-editor open, navigate to /apps/nautilus
<cnu__> then....
<dnivra> fathomless, well i have no clue about it. you might wanna check the grub2 docs. i really have not much of an idea.
<fathomless> dnivra: np solution?
<tyrone> Guampa: I see that. what now though?
<guampa> tyrone: finally check if the port and socket are open, then we'll try to connect
<dnivra> fathomless, maybe if you could a say a bit more on what is wrong, someone might be able to help out.
<tyrone> guampa: ok
<soreau> cnu__: In desktop, uncheck volumes_visable
<cnu__> yahoooooo..........got it. thank you.
<itaylor57> dean[w]: sudo rm /bin/.ohai and reboot
<tyrone> guampa: I have mysql administrator. or are you going to give me the hardcore way to connect?
<fathomless> I am not able to see grub menu on startup -everytime should hold shift tosee. also, I dontsee my win dualboot os in the list osprober not configured? help
<Ileden> is there a way to copy gnome keyboard shotcut application links from another user account?
<guampa> tyrone: first check for the port and socket file, for the port: "netstat -ltnp | grep 3306", for the socket "ls -l /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"
<soreau> Ileden: My guess is yes, it probably stores that info as gconf keys, somewhere in $HOME/.gconf
<cnu__> <soreau> this is the second day in my ubuntu and you have clarified my major doubts. I am really thank ful for that. are you done with me or can you guide me on some more issues.
<phix> hey gang
<dnivra> fathomless, one post suggested adding entries manually to 40_custom.
<phix> LjL-Temp: <3
<dnivra> fathomless, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454743
<soreau> cnu__: Glad to help. If you keep asking I will keep trying to help with issues I know about
<tyrone> guampa: it seemed give back some information but I am not sure what you would like me to give to you
<Ileden> soreau: thanks, ill try to find
<soreau> cnu__: But anyone else can help you here too
<tyrone> Guampa: non of it looked like an error
<soreau> if you just ask the channel
<cnu__> oh.....you are such a helpful person. i will ask some more questios which are bugging me.
<cnu__> ok...now i understand the whole concept of irc.
<Dr_Willis> fathomless:  you can edit the grub configs to alwaya show the menu. Not sure about it not seeing the windows os. You could add your own entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<dean[w]> I'm sorry, did someone answer my question. I messed up my irc :)
<itaylor57> dean[w]: sudo rm /bin/.ohai and reboot
<Dr_Willis> fathomless:  you have tried just 'sudo update-grub' then check the /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see if it shows the windows entries?
<guampa> tyrone: should be one liners, one with a 3306 .... mysqld , the other ...... /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Ileden> soreau: thanks for pointin the right place "find . |grep xml |xargs grep -i gedit" did the trick, it's apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/%gconf.xml
<soreau> Ileden: cool ;)
<tyrone> guampa. one says tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:3306 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 1236/mysqld
<dean[w]> okay itaylor57
<itaylor57> dean[w]: is your home /home/sami?
<dean[w]> nope. mine is /home/dean
<dean[w]> i think he must have had a backdoor to even get in to do this as i'd disabled his account and *thought* i removed his admin perms
<itaylor57> dean[w]: looks likehe put a bin file in your bin
<phix> is there a way to get Network manager to behave?  instead of breaking ifconfig / iwconfig?
<tyrone> guampa: the other line says srwxrwxrwx 1 mysql mysql 0 2010-12-13 07:10 /var/run/,ysqld/mysqld.sock
<dean[w]> itaylor57, apparently full nelson was a kernel exploit he used to elevate his priviliges but im not sure how he even logged in in the first place if i'd disabled his account
<soreau> phix: Nope. chmod -x $(which NetworkManager) and nm-applet ;)
<phix> soreau: hehe
<rizo> when i plug in my logitech usb 2.0 webcam i get a dmesg "usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3". But full speed means 12MBit/s (USB 1.1). Any idea what could be wrong (on ubuntu 10.04)?
<guampa> tyrone: well then, run "mysql -h localhost -u root"
<tyrone> guampa: says ERROR 1045 access denied fro user 'root;@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<cnu__> <soreau>_is there a way to add computer shortcut to the pannel like the software lauch shortcuts.
<guampa> tyrone: sorry use the same line and append "-p" at the end
<soreau> rizo: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=usb+1.1+2.0+ubuntu
<itaylor57> dean[w]: yea a reinstall may be needed to insure your safe
<soreau> cnu__: What do you mean by computer shortcut?
<dean[w]> itaylor57, well that would be quite an inconvenience. and this is only a playful colleague that im trying to stop :)
<tyrone> guampa, I don't recall setting a password is it the same as root password?
<itaylor57> dean[w]: does the /bin/.ohai exist?
<rizo> soreau, :)
<guampa> tyrone: mysql has its own passwords, it depends on what you put when installing
<cnu__> in order to access my drives i have to go to places> computer.
<dean[w]> well i sudo rm'd it like you said
<dean[w]> so not at the moment itaylor57
<cnu__> instead of that what about adding it to the panel
<itaylor57> dean[w]: good
<tyrone> guampa: I isntalled from Ubuntu software and don't recall ever setting a password.
<soreau> rizo: Sorry, couldnt resist. I dont know why some show as 1.1 here too but they seem to always work fine
<dean[w]> But he must have a hidden shell or access to the root account or something, otherwise he wouldn't have been able to log in as that user
<dean[w]> and interestingly in auth.log i saw the root user changing the passwords of my two colleagues at around 10am this morning so i think that's how he logged in
<guampa> tyrone: try with the system root password, if not you'll have to reset the mysql root password
<tyrone> guampa: sorry, it would appear that I tried a password that I am in
<guampa> tyrone: so you could connect?
<elhiz> hello! i'm learning about linux i'm using ubuntu, but i want learn how to contribute with linux developers, linux are developed in C? just C or others?
<tyrone> guampa, it says welcome to mysql monitor
<rizo> soreau, i already the google... i have ehci 2.0 installed, but ubuntu still uses uhci... dont know why...
<guampa> tyrone: there you are connected then
<Dr_Willis> elhiz:  can be dozens of differnt languages used. it depends on what you are doing/programing.
<rizo> soreau, i already googled that problem ... i have ehci 2.0 installed, but ubuntu still uses uhci... dont know why...
<erUSUL> elhiz: base system ( kernel + shell commands + system services ) is C mostly.
<cnu__> <soreau> I right clicked the panel and selected add to panel and browsed the list and added the softwares i need to have short cuts. So is there a way to add computer like that.
<geirha> elhiz: The kernel is written in C, yes. The utilities around the kernel are written in all kinds of languages; C, C++, perl and python being the most common.
<Dr_Willis> elhiz:  C and C++ are what the  lower level stuff uses normally. Python is getting used all over the place  and is proberly easier to learn.
<erUSUL> elhiz: as you climb the ladder up to graphics etc. you find c++ and some scripting languages like python
<tyrone> guampa: thanks. so now how do I do the same thing with Netbeans so it connects? I am still not sure what the settings are
<dnivra> elhiz, you're running ubuntu right? software center's written in PY but it uses apt below which in C++. so there's no "one language" i'd say.
<Dr_Willis> elhiz:  you cant go wrong learning Python. :) its so handy
<guampa> tyrone: if you want friendlier, GUI tools install mysql-admin and mysql-query-browser
<tyrone> guampa, I have done that. I will try fool around again now that I am sure that Mysql is running and accessible
<itaylor57> Dr_Willis: before there was python there was perl :>)
<tyrone> guampa: thanks so much for your assitance. much appreciated
<Dr_Willis> itaylor57:  and i used REXX ages ago befor i learned perl.
<_centurion_> para cuando matrix?
<guampa> tyrone: haven't used netbeans ever, may god spare me to, but use the same settings
<dnivra> elhiz, yeah python is a versatile language-from cgi scripts to web development to applications to IRC bots and much more.
<Dr_Willis> itaylor57:  and TCL :)
<itaylor57> JAPH
<cnu__> is there a way to add the computer lauch icon to the pannel
<tyrone> guampa: what do you use?
<nakaori> hi guys. i am looking for a method to let a few servers on the internet serve there harddisk space and offer them as one folder or something on the cloud. is there a way to do it?
<torto> hello people :D
<elhiz> erUSUL, geirha, Dr_Willis, dnivra: thanks for all information, but i'm guessing that.. if the linux are developed with so much languages it's don't be a mess?
<guampa> tyrone: for development? text editors
<administrator_> pretty boy
<tyrone> gaumpa: you are too hardcore for me. I am a noob and like the GUI builder from netbeans
<tyrone> :P
<guampa> lol
<elhiz> erUSUL, geirha, Dr_Willis, dnivra: stay with so many languages do not develop more work? although there are many contributors
<geirha> elhiz: It's not. It's just as with windows. Some programs are written in C, C++, Visual Basic etc
<dnivra> elhiz, linux is the kernel; it uses C and a bit of assembly level language i guess. C++/Python etc are used to make applications above the kernel.
<erUSUL> elhiz: well not so different from Microsoft ecosystem. isn't it. C, c++, c#, VisualBasic, etc
<itaylor57> tyrone: Gvim is good and also eclipse
<tyrone> itaylor57: you think they are better than netbeans?
<itaylor57> tyrone: netbeans is good but eclipse has an addon for that i belive
<elhiz> erUSUL, geirha, Dr_Willis, dnivra: understand, but we can say that Linux/kernel have your CORE developed with C, C++ the simple part of system, right?
<tomoyuki28jp> What's the command to open a finder (I don't know how to call it, I mean the one like Mac's finder.)?
<erUSUL> elhiz: C is the core linux ( unix ) language if you want the quick oversimplified answer.
<geirha> elhiz: The most basic utilities and libraries are written mostly in C, yes.
<tyrone> itaylor57: thanks. will check it out some time. for now though I think I will go and noob it up with netbeans. Thanks guys for the help. much appreciated
<cnu__> can some one guide me to make my wacom work with ubuntu.
<erUSUL> elhiz: after all C was designed to program unix and unix was written to showcase C ;P
<soreau> cnu__: Well the application name of the file browser is nautilus
<elhiz> erUSUL, geirha, Dr_Willis, dnivra: so thank for all \o/ I know about C, how can i begin to contrib?
 * erUSUL or was the other way around? chicken - egg
<soreau> cnu__: But it will likely default to your home folder
<cnu__> ok ok....I thought you have left. on my way...
<cnu__> ya thats what i want.
<elhiz> erUSUL, geirha, Dr_Willis, dnivra: where can i go to get more information and begin to contrib?
<dnivra> elhiz, pick a project and go to their website. they'll surely have documentation on how to start contributing.
<geirha> !contribute | elhiz
<ubottu> elhiz: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<cnu__> where to access that. "nautilus"
<elhiz> erUSUL, geirha, Dr_Willis, dnivra: thanks! i love all ;P
<Swish> for an apt-get ... is there a clean way to end the process?  (besides ctrl-C?)
<soreau> cnu__: Add to panel>application launcher
<Swish> (ctrl-c didn't seem to end the process, either)
<geirha> elhiz: Squashing some bugs would probably be a good start. :)
<soreau> cnu__: The Command will be nautilus
<elhiz> geirha: haha! of course :)
<soreau> cnu__: Also you get one too http://tinyurl.com/38balx6
<mew_mew> Hey guys. I'm looking to do a trick. Is there a way from the command-line to bring up the file browser, but the browser is pointed at the command-line>?
<cnu__> i am not getting .....nautilus
<soreau> mew_mew: What do you mean pointed at the command line?
<mew_mew> well, the directory you were at in the command-line
<phanindra> do we have any audio cutting toolin ubuntu
<phanindra> do we have any audio cutting tool in ubuntu
<mew_mew> sorry, it's 9 AM and my brain isn't quite awaken yet
<soreau> cnu__: Right click on panel select custom application launcher then for Command put nautilus and fill out the rest of the fields with whatever you want
<dnivra> phanindra, pitivi does.
<elhiz> erUSUL, geirha, Dr_Willis, dnivra: guys, i have to go now! thanks so much for all information!
<dnivra> !info pitivi phanindra
<ubottu> 'phanindra' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<erUSUL> elhiz: np
<dnivra> !info pitivi | phanindra
<ubottu> phanindra: pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.5-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 276 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<elhiz> erUSUL, geirha, Dr_Willis, dnivra: bye! see you :)
<dnivra> elhiz, np. bye!
<mew_mew> like if you do "explorer ." in windows
<soreau> cnu__: Oh wait better yet.. drag the Computer entry from places right onto the panel (duh)
<soreau> cnu__: So the full command would be nautilus --no-desktop computer:
<cnu__> oh man........you saved me..
<cnu__> ya its great.....
<cnu__> just dragging and dropping.
<soreau> cnu__: Too obvious ;)
<soreau> cnu__: But I dont know about wacom and Im going to rest now
<nicofs> How can i open a shared windows folder? I tried to mount it using smbmount and using "mount -a" after editing /etc/fstab. All i get is No such device or address.
<soreau> See you next time, have a nice stay
<cnu__> ok......thank for your help. have a great day.
<erUSUL> nicofs: Places>Network>Windows Network ? Places>Connect to Server
<sl33k_> What is the shortcut for Computer?
<cnu__> thank you ......bye.
<nicofs> erUSUL, no such thing in Xubuntu... and to mount permanently i have to use /etc/fstab, or?
<erUSUL> nicofs: yep;
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nicofs> erUSUL, i followed the first howto...
<dnivra> sl33k_, alt+f2 and type "computer:///" maybe?
<phanindra> sl33k_, : you can define your own shortcuts
<erUSUL> nicofs: and what error do you get if any?
<nicofs> erUSUL, "No such device or address"
<erUSUL> nicofs: can you put the line you used in fstab?
<nicofs> erUSUL, surely... hang on..
<nicofs> "//137.193.106.225/ /home/nicofs/Metatron cifs credentials=/home/nicofs/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0"
<phanindra> ubottu, thank you:)
<mew_mew> Hm, anyone know the "explorer ." trick from the Ubuntu command-line?
<mew_mew> well, the Ubuntu version of it
<phanindra> dnivra, thak you
<dschanoeh> mew_mew: gnome-open .
<dnivra> phanindra, no problem. u"BOT"tu is a bot by the way :)
<mew_mew> Thanks. I'll try it once the box stops computing
<dnivra> mew_mew, "nautilus ." ?
<nicofs> erUSUL, sorry... forgot to write your name in front of the line... "//137.193.106.225/ /home/nicofs/Metatron cifs credentials=/home/nicofs/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0"
<dschanoeh> mew_mew: also works with any kind of document. opens the corresponding gnome application
<erUSUL> nicofs: are you sure that that is the correct ip? ...
<nicofs> erUSUL, got it from the admin in person...
<aboudreault> does anyone use utuber-ripper  here? (lucid) It seems that I can download files...
<nerdy_kid> hi, how high does my load average need to go before I should get concerned?  I am running a server that currently has an average of 1.20, and am wondering if that is bad...
<erUSUL> nicofs: if you do « ping 137.193.106.225 » you get a response?
<itaylor57> nerdy_kid: that is a normal low load
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: how many cores?
<nerdy_kid> erUSUL: 1@3.2ghz
<nerdy_kid> itaylor57: ok cool, what does a high load look like?
<nicofs> erUSUL, why haven't i thought of that... i get a ping... time is even below 1ms...
<itaylor57> nerdy_kid: well I have no experience with ubuntu server so I can only speak from other distros
<maco> nerdy_kid: if you have one core 1.0 means it's working as hard as it can without a backlog. if you have two cores or two cpus, then 2.0, etc
<erUSUL> nicofs: maybe you need to specify //137.193.106.225/nameofshare
<maco> nerdy_kid:  if you have one cpu that has only one core and you see 1.20 it means its overworked
<nicofs> erUSUL, that's what i thought aswell... sadly. i can't reach the admin now...
<nlko> hey, i need to edit files in /var/www, how do i create a link to a folder in my homedir, that I can write to?
<nerdy_kid> maco: yeah but how bad?  I mean, is it overworked enough to lower performance significantly?  This server is serving two wordpress sites and running a desktop login fyi
<maco> nerdy_kid: this is what decimal points are for. it's trying to do 1/5 more than it actually can.
<maco> nerdy_kid: ive seen on a dual core a 7 one time... that slowed to a crawl
<Arpit> hey i m running ubuntu 10.10 through virtual disk for making usb boot but it is not detecting usb what should i do?
<erUSUL> nicofs: « smbclient -L //137.193.106.225/ » ?
<nerdy_kid> macro: hmm ok.  thanks :)
<Inferus> hi
<Dr_Willis> nlko:  you can use the 'ln -s thisthang thatthang' but you will still need to set up proper permissions on the stuff in /var/www/  (or use the proper groups)
<Inferus> im trying to install the ati-driver-installer
<cnu_> can some one help me on making my wacom bamboo work on my ubuntu.
<Inferus> but when it runs i get "error ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<Abhish> SQL Status: IM002
<Abhish> [unixODBC][Driver Manager]Data source name not found, and no default driver specified
<Gnea> !ati | Inferus
<ubottu> Inferus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> Arpit:  you mean virtualbox? you need teh Vbox version from the vbox homepage. and you must configure the usb devices in the vbox settings , and emable them (see the vbox manual at its homepage)
<nicofs> erUSUL, i just installed nautilus and i can access it via "Location..."...
<Inferus> Gnea: I dont have system > admin > hardware drivers
<Inferus> I have, "additional drivers" but not hardware
<Gnea> Inferus: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<erUSUL> nicofs: great
<Inferus> Gnea: 10.10 ubuntu
<Gnea> Inferus: what about system->prefs->monitor
<cnu_> wacom help pls.....
<Gnea> !pls
<Inferus> that just shows me my monitor info Gnea
<Gnea> Inferus: oh, it can do more than just that
<Gnea> should be able to, anyway
<Gnea> Inferus: did you install the proper ati drive from apt?
<Inferus> Gnea: no
<Inferus> apt-get install what?
<Gnea> Inferus: well that depends which card you have, which is what that website details a bit of
<nicofs> Ok, moving on to a more pressing issue... On my netbook i can't connect to wireless networks, because the list of available networks is empty. Wireless is activated and the driver for my card is loaded (checked via lsmod)...
<Inferus> Gnea: xpress 1250 (integrated into mobo)
<Gnea> nicofs: have you tried installing wicd and using that in place of networkmanager?
<Gnea> Inferus: hopefully you were able to find the link to the 10.10 page for the ati documentation
<nicofs> Gnea, how can i install it without network...?
<cnu_> wacom help pls.....
<Gnea> nicofs: ethernet
<Gnea> cnu_: no, ask properly
<Gnea> !ask | cnu_
<ubottu> cnu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cnu_> ok ok.... i will.
<nicofs> Gnea, not existing...
<Inferus> Gnea: my openGL renderer is MESA ?
<Gnea> nicofs: and yet, you're typing to me somehow....
<Gnea> Inferus: where did you read that?
<nicofs> Gnea, other pc^^
<Inferus> i did glxinfo | grep render
<Gnea> nicofs: surely you have a method of copying files from that pc to the wifi one
<c0nsense> hey! where can i get support for ubuntu  with unity?
<Dr_Willis> c0nsense:  here basically.
<Gnea> Inferus: you're talking to someone that despises ATI for their history of lack of proper linux support, if you don't give me something to go on here, it's not going to go anywhere.... I'm sure it uses MESA for 3D stuff
<nicofs> Gnea, can i tell synaptic to download the install file to a specific place and not install it?
<luinux> ar
<Gnea> nicofs: that question makes no sense without a proper point of origin
<Gnea> nicofs: I'm not sure if synaptic can, but I know apt-get can
<c0nsense> Dr_Willis: /join #what to get support ubuntu 11.04 alpha?
<nicofs> Gnea, can i specify the cpu architecture when downloading via apt?
<Gnea> c0nsense: #ubuntu+1
<c0nsense> Gnea: thanks!
<Inferus> gah
<Inferus> Gnea: my product is classed as a legacy product
<Inferus> and i can only use up to 9.3 from ATI
<Gnea> nicofs: no, it will default to the distro that's installed
<Gnea> Inferus: then there ought to be a solid driver for it
<Inferus> =[
<Inferus> im confused
<Gnea> ok
<Gnea> it's been around
<Arpit> i m running ubuntu10.10 through virtual drive for making usb boot through pen drive but its not detecting any external drives what should i do?
<Gnea> which means it's been supported for a long time
<Gnea> with longtime support comes stability
<Inferus> ah k
<Gnea> it's that simple.
<c0nsense> Gnea: i'm using 10.10 but i want install unity on my 10.10 i need get support there #ubuntu+1 or here same? have a simple command to install unity desktop?
<vipul> can  i able to Ping my guest OS ? as my host OS is ubuntu and i am trying to ping my guest OS xp ip but it's not responding
<Lala_Chersi> what dependencies are required to run a .bin file??
<Gnea> !11.04 | c0nsense
<ubottu> c0nsense: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jsilveronnelly_h> HELLO
<jsilveronnelly_h> did that work?
<jsilveronnelly_h> yep
<jsilveronnelly_h> ok, so, this is rather an advanced package management question...
<Inferus> Gnea: when i do --listpkg on the driver, i get a list of ubuntu packages up to jaunty
<Arpit> i m running ubuntu10.10 through virtual drive for making usb boot through pen drive but its not detecting any external drives what should i do?
<Inferus> and then, source
<vipul> can  i able to Ping my guest OS (xp) ? as my host OS is ubuntu and i am trying to ping my guest OS (xp) ip but it's not responding
<dnivra> vipul, i suppose you've not enabled adapters. VirtualBox has plenty of networking tutorials. there's even some in ubuntu's help site.
<vipul> dnivra may i know the links
<jsilveronnelly_h> I am using puppet to manage packages on a server fleet. A new server has been added. But now, the Ubuntu repos do not carry the mysql-server package version that we've pinned
<jsilveronnelly_h> does anyone know how I can get a list of all the intermediate package versions in a given Ubuntu repository?
<Arpit> i m running ubuntu10.10 through virtual drive for making usb boot through pen drive but its not detecting any external drives what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> jsilveronnelly_h:  what version of ubuntu. whate version of teh program are you looking for/package name?
<dnivra> vipul, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox should help i guess.
<Dr_Willis> Arpit:  'virtual drive' ? or do you mean 'virtual box' ?
<Arpit> yes using virtual box
<Gnea> Inferus: I don't know what that means.
<mew_mew> Oh sweet. The nautilus trick worked
<Inferus> Gnea: i did ./ati-driver.bin --listpkg
<Dr_Willis> Arpit: use vbox from the vbox homepage. , and check its manual on setting up usb devices. You have to configure them, befor you start the guest os.
<Inferus> to get a list of what it supports
<hujula> I have a OALD8 disc and installed it on U-b-u-n-t-u 10.10, but cannot get pronunciation working any idea?
<jsilveronnelly_h> Dr_Willis, this is 10.04, mysql-server is the base package name
<nicofs> Gnea, i installed wicd... how do i use it? do i need to stop network manager before?
<Arpit> oh nice thnxs
<jsilveronnelly_h> we had pinned puppet to use 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3
<Dr_Willis> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1 (maverick), package size 59 kB, installed size 92 kB
<jsilveronnelly_h> now, only 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.7 and the base 5.1.41-3ubuntu12 are available
<jsilveronnelly_h> bang info??
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> bot triggers :) to have it search for info.
<Dr_Willis> !info mysql-server intrepid
<ubottu> 'intrepid' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Lala_Chersi> cannot execute a .bin file after changing permissions and trying to run it using ./ .... command
<Gnea> nicofs: yes
<Gnea> nicofs: then logout/login
<Lala_Chersi> any ideas
<jsilveronnelly_h> Dr_Willis, sorry, I don't know what you mean -- bot in IRC? bot on my server?
<Pici> Dr_Willis: intrepid is no longer supported, its EOL.
<Dr_Willis> jsilveronnelly_h:  the bot thats sitting here in the channel....
<Gnea> Lala_Chersi: what is the output of this command:  file file.sh
<Dr_Willis> !info maverick mysql-server
<ubottu> 'mysql-server' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<izinucs> I installed MyDMS from repos (document management web based). Where are documents typically stored in one of these databases?  I uploaded a .jpg and can't seem to locate where it went although it is accessable in the database.
<Dr_Willis> !info  mysql-server  meverick
<ubottu> 'meverick' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Gnea> Lala_Chersi: obviously:  file <filename>.sh
<Pici> !msgthebot | Dr_Willis
 * Dr_Willis gives up his spelling.
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nicofs> Gnea, how do i stop network manager?
<Dr_Willis> I hate the cutesy names.. why cant it just take a version #
<Gnea> nicofs: remove it
<jsilveronnelly_h>  !info lucid mysql-server
<ubottu> 'mysql-server' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<jsilveronnelly_h>  !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<jsilveronnelly_h>  !info mysql-server
<Dr_Willis> jsilveronnelly_h:  ubottu  is a bot here in the channel that can  do tasks.
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1 (maverick), package size 59 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Pici> jsilveronnelly_h: Please /msg ubottu
<Gnea> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm trying to install Libre office on ubuntu 10.4, getting some errors please help me
<Oli``> Anybody know of the top of their head how to log into a LiveCD TTY terminal?
<Dr_Willis> jsilveronnelly_h:  why did you pin the versions anyway?
<hujula> anyone here tried install oxford advanced learner's dictionary 8th on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Oli``:  username of ubuntu, with no password.
<jsilveronnelly_h> Dr_Willis, because we have a fleet of 50 mysql servers...
<izinucs> Oli``: ctrl+alt+F2
<Oli``> Dr_Willis: thanks
<jsilveronnelly_h> we want to do upgrades in a very controlled fashion
<Gnea> arunkumar413: you're installing via .deb package?
<Lala_Chersi> gnea: here is the out put ... bitnami-rubystack-2.1-0-linux-installar.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<hujula> hi dr_willis
<jsilveronnelly_h> and pointing packages to "latest" is a bad idea
<arunkumar413> gnea:yes
<dnivra> arunkumar413, maybe you should provide a few more details as to what errors are encountered etc? use pastebin to paste errors.
<dnivra> !paste | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hujula> bump
<Dr_Willis> jsilveronnelly_h:  I dont really see the logic in that. since packages in ubunti are not the 'latest'  they only get updated every 6 mo release. except for securty type fix's
<hujula> got a problem here
<Gnea> Lala_Chersi: so you should do:  chmod 700 bitnami-rubystack-2.1-0-linux-installar.bin  then try to run it
<jsilveronnelly_h> yes, the security type fixes count though
<Arpit> dr willis:i m not getting anything so that i can change usb settings in virtual drive
<arunkumar413> dnivra:gnea: "package dependency not satisfied: libreoffice3-en-us"
<Dr_Willis> Arpit:  check teh vbox forums and wiki pages and manual. theres docs on how to set it up to see usb flash drives and so forth. I rarely use that feature. I do know you set it up in  vbox befor you run the guest os. then theres an icon at teh bottom I think that actually 'plugs' in the usb gizmo
<Lala_Chersi> gnea: kk ... doing it
<hujula> have u guys tried installing OALD8 on Ubuntu?
<Gnea> !ask | hujula
<ubottu> hujula: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> !info oald8
<ubottu> Package oald8 does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> No idea what oald8 is.
<jsilveronnelly_h> hujula, i.e. no metaquestions
<Oli``> hujula: have you seen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211149
<Lala_Chersi> Gnea; didnt work .... not running
<arunkumar413> dnivra: the RC version i'm trying to install is libO_3.3.0rc1
<Q4LOVE> Hey there, MySQL Crach need help
<jsilveronnelly_h> really, I just want to know where I can get an intermediate package version! Can I grab the package from roughly July, 2010 somewhere?
<Gnea> Lala_Chersi: what's the output of this:  uname -m
<jsilveronnelly_h> i.e. does ubunut have a rolling repository somewhere? some sort of versioned repo?
<Pici> jsilveronnelly_h: Why do you need the intermediate packages?
<jsilveronnelly_h> Pici, don't worry about the why
<jsilveronnelly_h> I'll explain after someone just tells me the answer, it is easier that way
<arunkumar413> gnea:i was able to launch the libre office by by pressing Alt+f2 and typing libreoffice,but it says that some localization files are missing
<rs0832> jsilveronnelly_h: try searcing for the package at packages.ubuntu.com
<Lala_Chersi> Gnea: x86_64
<jsilveronnelly_h> yeah
<jsilveronnelly_h> I did
<spencer_> Hey guys, tech question about vbox OSE, and #vbox isn't responding. Is there any way to configure vbox to get it's internet through host proxy like Tor?
<rs0832> jsilveronnelly_h: which package are you looking for?
<guampa> spencer_: if you bridge the network the apps can be configured for that, for piping all vbox networking through tor i'd go for an iptables solution
<jsilveronnelly_h> rs0832,  mysql-server-5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3
<macsmister> I can't seem to install ie6 successfully using winetricks in lucid. Can anyone help me?
<jsilveronnelly_h> "Sorry, your search gave no results"
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to set up sshd to *only* accept public key logins. I changed password login to "no" in /etc/ssh/ssh_config, but for some reason the machine is still letting me log in remotely with my password. What's wrong here?
<cache21k> hey guys how is everybodyu doing ?
<rs0832> jsilveronnelly_h: best i could find - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/mysql-server/5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3
<ubnoob> Hello, whats your favorite distro? Anyone use 10.10?
<jsilveronnelly_h> sweet
<Pici> jsilveronnelly_h: Check launchpad if you really need te intermediate package versions.
<pingoo> @macsmister, try http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<jsilveronnelly_h> where did you find that?
<Pici> !polls | ubnoob
<ubottu> ubnoob: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CERNUNN0S> 10.04 all the way
<jsilveronnelly_h> also, is that ina  repo?
<cache21k> I am using 10.10 x64 right now
<n2diy> I can't delete my email in Thunderbird, the delete button on the screen, and the one on the keyboard suddenly stopped working!?
<LogicallyDashing> ubnoob: the latest is generally suggested, unless you have some special reason not to upgrade
<Arpit> dr willis:i clicked on usb option on vbox then it start installing usb drives for it and after a moment it says it fails to install vbox usb drives
<DaZ> best!=favorite
<macsmister> pingoo, tried that too, didn't work either.
<rs0832> jsilveronnelly_h: i think you can add the ppa to your sources and then use apt or synaptic
<ubnoob> ok- thanks
<pingoo> did u try playonlinux?
<jsilveronnelly_h> ok
<macsmister> seems like some key files that need to download from MS site aren't available anymore....
<guampa> spencer_: in the case of using iptables you'll prolly be using host-only networking
<macsmister> pingoo, no I sure didn't.
<jsilveronnelly_h> also, is it possible to pin the apt repository to a minor version of ubuntu 10.04?
<jsilveronnelly_h> like, 10.04.2 ?
<jsilveronnelly_h> the ".2" is what I mean
<rs0832> jsilveronnelly_h: nope
<pingoo> ohh ok.. I'm not sure about the files missing from MS site, but may be you can try playonlinux
<evol> hello there. I'm trying to install a linux theme..  but when i double click it, instead of installing its running with the archive manager. any ideas how to run it as an application
<ubnoob> i had 9.10 before but some how lost the start up screen, so i had to upgrade
<rs0832> jsilveronnelly_h: it goes as archive.ubuntu.com/lucid for example
<macsmister> says: "setup was unable to download the required components. please make sure you are connected to the internet, or try to run setup again later."
<rs0832> jsilveronnelly_h: that is the repositories for 10.04
<pingoo> hmm
<macsmister> ok pingoo
<ubnoob> when it starts in the shell it would not detect my Graffias card so had to upgrade
<macsmister> pingoo, the message was from a windows update IE box.
<CERNUNN0S> Does anyone know which method has the advantage.
<CERNUNN0S> <VirtualHost www.domain.com:80>
<CERNUNN0S> or
<CERNUNN0S> <VirtualHost *:80>
<CERNUNN0S> ServerName www.domain.com
<FloodBot4> CERNUNN0S: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsilveronnelly_h> rs0832, yeah, I was afraid of that
<cache21k> can i use wine to play ddo?
<LogicallyDashing> cache21k: check appdb.winehq.org
<cache21k> ok ty
<pingoo> ok.. in that case, may be those files are really missing from the MS server or may be the server is down temporarily
<macsmister> pingoo, didn't work yesterday either.
<rs0832> evol: right click on the desktop, select 'change background'. In the theme tab, click the install button, then browse and select the file
<pingoo> ohh
<Inferus> when launching WoW I get "failed to initialize WoW.mfil"
<macsmister> that's not good, I really need ie6 installed bad or else I'm gonna have to use windows instead.
<macsmister> grrrrrrrrr
<shadey_> is apparmor worth the mamagement overhead?
<CERNUNN0S> no
<macsmister> installing playonlinux. we'll see what happens there.
<pingoo> yeah it knows which version of wine to use for which windows application
<macsmister> cool thanks pingoo
<pingoo> ok all the best!
<pingoo> If you have a windows license, then try using Oracle's VirtualBox
<pingoo> in which case, you do not need to leave Linux.
<shadey_> CERNUNN0S: i kind of agree, but any reason specifically why?
<pingoo> both work in tandem
<arunkumar413> help me
<nicofs> Gnea, wicd doesn't find the networks either...
<macsmister> pingoo, the reason I want to use wine is to remove complexity. I'm getting laptops ready for people in the field.
<aviraldg> Hi.
<aviraldg> I need some help
<hujula> oli":it's not oald8 INSTALLATION and not useful.
<macsmister> they just need access to a IE6 compliant db.
<ylmfos> dfgdgdf
<aviraldg> After installing updates,
<macsmister> I don't want to have to deal with viruses, so Ubuntu + IE6 would be perfect for me.
<ylmfos> how to use sougou
<ylmfos> howto use sougou
<ylmfos> sougou
<pingoo> yeah, i understand...
<ylmfos> sougou
<FloodBot4> ylmfos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ylmfos> i can't understand
<ylmfos> how to use sougou\
<pingoo> may be you can try ies4linux in command line mode
<nicofs> Gnea, never mind... no time left... have to fall in line in 5 minutes...
<ylmfos> i want to use sougou
<sudipta> how to know the IP address from friends from empathy or pidgin?
<aviraldg> I have the tiny red cross icon at the top indicating package installation failure
<Dcite> !cn ylmfos
<aviraldg> http://imgur.com/seEy5.png
<pingoo> and just disable ie4, ie5, ie7 and just try with ie6
<ylmfos> fuck
<Dcite> I want to send ylmfos to the chinese channel =P
<rs0832> Infernus: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/topic/137215/failed-to-initialize-wowmfil-crash-error
<hujula> hi, ylmfos. are u chinese?
<maco> ylmfos: watch your language please
<ravn> hi folks anyone experience any problems with nautilus lately? My Nautilus has started to take like 30 sek or more to open a window when I do that. no other file operations (eg . cd & ls in a prompt) are showing this delay. It is very annoying and I don't understand why it happens?
<ylmfos> yes
<ylmfos> i'm chinese
<CERNUNN0S> shadey_: depends oon the apps you are running, but if it's PHP then it's not thread safe to begin with an app armour won't help you there. It can cause more problems than anything else by causing conflicts with mods you may decide to install later. Just to save you bashing you head against your screen for hours wondering why your mods/apps/scripts aren't working I would leave apparmour out of the equation.
<maco> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ylmfos> you don't chinese
<Dcite> sougou seems to be a form of Chinese IME, but I have idea idea how to trigger it ^_^
<agentgasmask> LogicallyDashing: Did anyone answer your SSHD question? I'd be interested in the answer too.
<LordMorgoth> hello peeps
<hujula> 安装了牛津词典不能发音怎么搞
<Dcite> !ime
<aviraldg> agentgasmask: could you help me with a small problem of mine?
<maco> !cn | hujula
<ubottu> hujula: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shadey_> CERNUNN0S: great answer and yes experienced that too many times only to find AppArmor was the cause
<shadey_> thanks
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<dnivra> what is the source package of bzrlib? !info bzrlib returns that the package bzrlib doesn't exist :(.
<agentgasmask> aviraldg: as they say, just ask. :)
<guampa> LogicallyDashing: it's /etc/ssh/sshd_config for sshd
<LogicallyDashing> guampa: yes, I edited that
<sudipta> how to know the IP address of friends from empathy or pidgin?
<hujula> care to give a hand of installing oald8?
<aviraldg> agentgasmask: I have the small red cross icon in my indicator panel which indicates package failure
<LordMorgoth> I have an ATI X300; running lycid , CAN NOT enable the desktop effects, and ubuntu doesn't show me any proprietary driver to install. if i install fglrx, will the problem be solved ?
<CERNUNN0S> shadey_: :) key to security is atomisation
<rs0832> dnivra: what is that package for?
<aviraldg> agentgasmask: Here's the output from sudo apt-get update http://pastebin.com/pfK92gcV
<hrhrhr> atomisation?
<dnivra> rs0832, set of libraries for bzr; a version control system.
<aviraldg> agentgasmask: Also, synaptic etc. refuse to let me edit the selected repositories, and pop up a message saying that I need to refresh as there are changes, every time
<rs0832> dnivra: i have installed it .. bzr, bzr-tools, bzr-explorer and qbzr
<CERNUNN0S> hrhrhr: compartmentalising your scripts and access so one door doesn't open up your entire castle
<dnivra> rs0832, yeah i have the source of bzr-gtk. oh well i'll just work on it.
<hrhrhr> how does one do that tho
<rs0832> dnivra: ok
<aviraldg> agentgasmask: and also, hovering over the icon gives me a tooltip that says "An error occured while checking for updates."
<LogicallyDashing> so I have a line in my /etc/ssh/ssh_config that says PasswordAuthentication no
<LogicallyDashing> and I restarted ssh
<agentgasmask> aviraldg: hmmm sorry, I'm not familure with apt/synaptic/dpkg to answer that... It just works for me, so I never had to fix it.
<aviraldg> agentgasmask: ...?
<LogicallyDashing> and I can still log in with my password
<LogicallyDashing> I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to work like that
<guampa> LogicallyDashing: you are indicating /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<aviraldg> agentgasmask: thanks anyway
<LogicallyDashing> guampa, yes
<LogicallyDashing> sshd_config!
<LogicallyDashing> oh
<LordMorgoth> I have an ATI X300; running lycid , CAN NOT enable the desktop effects, and ubuntu doesn't show me any proprietary driver to install. if i install fglrx, will the problem be solved ?
<hujula> help with my trackpad
<agentgasmask> LogicallyDashing: Happens to the best of us. I once chased my tail after forgetting the / in /dev. :)
<hujula> no scrolling with my trackpad on ubuntu
<agentgasmask> LogicallyDashing: Let me know if it works.
<dotblank> Any One know the unicode char for the password character?
<jsilveronnelly_h> OK, so, I have found the packages I need... Is there a way to add the launchpad.net package arachives as a PPA?
<LogicallyDashing> agentgasmask: problem status: solved
<ylmfos> woyun
<dotblank> •
<ylmfos> zenmeyong sougou
<ylmfos> zen me yong pinyin
<agentgasmask> LogicallyDashing: Sweet! so it was just the one line in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<coventry> Under the "settings" dialog of the update manager, there's an option to choose the fastest archive mirror.  Is there an easy way to do that from the command line?
<ylmfos> how to use sougou
<ylmfos> how to use sougou
<ylmfos> how to use sougou
<CERNUNN0S> hrhrhr: chroot, groups, user access rights and policies. As well as making sure that data transfers are atomised so that changes are committed without interference or they are thrown away and errors provided to the application.
<Dcite> ... that wasn't too helpful for him ^_^
<dnivra> sudipta, well i guess if you run a packet tracer and capture packets, you could observe the destination address and find out? just a thought.
<DrManhattan> Packets are people too
<pecisk_darbs> Hi people, why dapper packages are removed from old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<pecisk_darbs> any particular reason for that?
<ish10> hey guys do you know an equivalent of redhat MRG in ubuntu terms?
<hrhrhr> do you jail everything?
<agentgasmask> It looks like this ylmfos is talking about a chinese peice of malware... is there anything we should do to report that?
<guampa> nah
<guampa> if he had to ask here most prolly he doesn't have da clue
<researcher1> can we use voice chat on yahoo in ubuntu
<agentgasmask> guampa: ok, just thought I would shout out, in case he would direct someone to a web page that could infect them... But I'm a little paranoid. :)
 * mercedechf hello
<agentgasmask> Hi
<avion> greets
<CERNUNN0S> hrhrhr: You can jail everything but not to the point of crippling the system and making it pointless.
<mercedechf> admin
<avion> can anyone help out with powertop?
<agentgasmask> mercedechf: are you admin? is that what the * is next to your name?
<CERNUNN0S> hrhrhr: there is no such thing as a completely secure system. You can only make it difficult to break in and manipulate
<mercedechf> no
<hrhrhr> ok, cheers :)
<CERNUNN0S> hrhrhr: no worries :)
<avion> urgh lag.
<assistenza> hello, can anyone please help me with some info
<Krishnandu> maco, Hi
<sam-_-> !ask | assistenza
<ubottu> assistenza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Krishnandu> maco, So is there any way out to hide a opened terminal with command and show it up again??
<Dcite> agentgasmask: That sougou is a windows based chinese IME
<assistenza> i want to download ubuntu server 8 but can't seem to find a link to download it (i feel stupid about it, but am in a bit of a hurry so i thought to ask)
<maco> Krishnandu: not that im aware of
<Krishnandu> maco, Hmm...
<maco> Krishnandu: you could use alltray to run it in the systray and then be able to retrieve it from there...but meh thats no different than just minimising
<sam-_-> assistenza, there is no version 8
<agentgasmask> Dcite: Ah, ok. Thanks. As I said, I'm a little paranoid. :)
<Krishnandu> maco, Ya ya sending it to tray would to...what to use?? alttray??
<sam-_-> assistenza, are you talking about 8.04?
<assistenza> yes
<maco> Krishnandu: i said alltray, yes...
<Krishnandu> maco, Ya sorry spelling mistake... :)
<Dcite> agentgasmask: If he had stayed around.. quietly.. I actually found a post on ubuntu's forums for chinese IME (not the one he mentions though)
<ariezzy> Здрасьте
<Krishnandu> maco, Thanks maco, I'd like to know another thing, is their any way out like whenever I start the program it'll get started in alltray and then use it as normally as we do with tray applications??
<ariezzy> Hello
<maco> Krishnandu: start it with alltray. like "alltray firefox"
<sam-_-> assistenza, 32-bit or 64-bit? and why not the newest version 10.04?
<Krishnandu> maco, Thanks :) That'll do my job. :D
<agentgasmask> Dcite: oh, great sleuthing!
<sam-_-> assistenza, it's an LTS too
<Krishnandu> thanks a lot maco
<CERNUNN0S> assistenza: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<NONG> hi all,if ROM is destroyed then could grub boot in rescue mode ?
<Krishnandu> NONG, ROM??????
<assistenza> 64 bit; i need to install a zimbra server on it and i need version 8
<NONG> yes ?
<IdleOne> NONG: what is ROM?
<sam-_-> assistenza, http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/8.04.4/ubuntu-8.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<assistenza> perfect, thanks a lot guys
<NONG> read only memory ?
<assistenza> have a nice day everybody
<Krishnandu> NONG, What's the use of ROM here??
<gordysc> ls
<NONG> I am quite confused, grub in rescue print out that pxe rom is destroyed OMG
<Krishnandu> NONG, you should have said that...
<NONG> Krishnandu: I do not understand!
<rs0832> NONG, i think that is your bios or something
<Krishnandu> NONG, Nothing, I don't have any idea how to fix it, wait and see if some other member can help you out :)
<NONG> my PC is slow at all, I can not see hard disk ,can not boot with hiren's boot etc
<NONG> installing of new OS can not be done..
<Krishnandu> NONG, can you see your BIOS??
<NONG> see? ,what type of "seeing"  should I do ?
<Krishnandu> NONG, Does your BIOS screen shows up at all??
<NONG> yes,
<rs0832> NONG, i think pxe ROM is only for network booting ... but i am not sure
<ao> updated to 9.04 (from 8.02) and my wireless stopped working. HELP
<NONG> in rescue mode,grub print out "unknown file system"  too
<Krishnandu> NONG, rs0832 is right, just remembered, what are you trying to achieve??
<Ramakrishna_cse> hi
<rs0832> NONG, your bios should be fine... pxe ROM is a separate firmware
<NONG> Kris...: my computer does not work
<Guest18422> hi
<NONG> I have tried to boot up by a live CD and I could not see my full HDD too
<Krishnandu> NONG, There you are, please mention your orignal probelm from now on. BTW so can you please describe what do you mean by your computer doesn't work?? What problem are you facing??
<CERNUNN0S> NONG: HDD non responsive?
<rdw200169> NONG: yeah, pxe is most definitely 'network boot'
<NONG> yes,
<Krishnandu> NONG, Seems like your HDD has gone caput, to ensure check with different cable and on another slot
<CERNUNN0S> hmm south bridge connection or power maybe? Can you see the HDD led light up?
<ao> anyone know how to connect wireless in 9.02???
<Krishnandu> NONG, Also try to get a spare HDD from your friend, to ensure your motherboard is fine...(I mean the ports IDE/SATA whatever you are using)
<rs0832> NONG: i think Krishnandu is right.. probably a damaged hard disk
<NONG> ok, I'll try now
<Krishnandu> Okies, best of luck :D
<Krishnandu> maco, Thanks a lot buddy, it did my job :)
<NONG> but Is there any live CD to test HDD
<maco> great
<Krishnandu> maco, Sorry for the trouble though, I should have stated my goal instead :(
<rs0832> NONG: ubuntu live cd
<sam-_-> ao, there is no 9.02?
<CERNUNN0S> NONG: Live CD should show HDD if detected
<ao> true 9.04
<ao> my bad
<rdw200169> NONG: also, if you can get a copy of testdisk, its possible that your partition map is screwed up, testdisk can test and find those partitions.. lets not neglect, though, a desk check through fdisk ;)
<Krishnandu> NONG, Didn't you just said your HDD is not getting detected from Live CD??
<UnholyTerror> NONG, System->Administration->Disk Utility
<NONG> I tried with fedora
<sam-_-> ao, and you are talking about wifi?
<rdw200169> NONG: sorry, i mean fsck
<Krishnandu> NONG, Doesn't matter you tried fedora or ubuntu....
<ao> yeah
<NONG> HDD does not show full, only about 612 MB/320G
<Krishnandu> NONG, what??
<ao> it was connecting before the update, now i have to plug in
<rs0832> NONG: did you have any 612 mb partitions on it?
<Krishnandu> NONG, I guess you are confusing everyone now, you just said your HDD didn't got detected form Live CD also.
<NONG> with ubuntu live, I even could not enter live, my computer was suddenly slow too
<Krishnandu> NONG, Please state your original problem in full....
<NONG> ok, wait (thank)
<ao> sam: any ideas?
<sam-_-> ao, see pm
<ao> whats see pm mean? sorry
<rs0832> ao: personal message
<sam-_-> ao, pm = private message
<ao> right thanks
<Holek> hey, guys, is there some network activity logger in ubuntu repo? I would like to see outgoing-incoming connections in a manner similar to firestarter or peerguardian or kerio PF on Windows
<Holek> to see which packets are permitted/blocked, etc.
<rs0832> Holek: you mean a firewall?
<superkuh> Does the package lsb (linux standard base) really require exim4? When I try to remove exim4 it apt says lsb and lsb-core , lsb-desktop, etc all must be removed.
<vvvccc> how to grep two things at once?
<UnholyTerror> vvvccc, egrep
<Holek> rs0832: well, firewall is to block them, I want to just see what's being blocked on-the-fly
<Munger> Anyone know how to play mp3s under wine?
<LogicallyDashing> munger, pretty sure you can just use vlc or whatever
<regenbogenfuesse> hi, i have a Pin Matrix Printer with a EndlessPaper, and was wondering if it is possible to only Print only the Odd-Numbered-Pages of a document, so that when finished i can tear an turn the long pages around and print the EvenNumbered to the same paper, so that the result will be a "book" :-)  is that possible?
<vvvccc> thanks unholyterror
<rs0832> Holek: o.o i asked because firestarter is a firewall.. anyway, the best program for that would be the firewall itself
<LogicallyDashing> regenbogenfuesse: yes, that's a common option in print dialogs, do you want to set it up to do that for every document?
<adv_> which file should i check to see which modules get loaded on startup?
<regenbogenfuesse> LogicallyDashing, no
<rachael_> hello guys
<Munger> LogicallyDashing, That's not the issue. I need to play them with a specific package (Silverjuke) and can't seem to make it work
<rachael_> am kind of new to this os
<LogicallyDashing> Munger: what library does Silverjuke use for mp3s?
<Munger> LogicallyDashing, Not sure where to check
<rachael_> what could i derive from this os
<LogicallyDashing> regenbogenfuesse: well, what application are you printing from? the way to do odd-number printing is a bit different for every app
<LogicallyDashing> well, not EVERY app
<LogicallyDashing> but some apps
<regenbogenfuesse> LogicallyDashing, but thanx.... i havent seen that Option yet, strange :-)  i take a look
<Holek> rs0832: yeah, I know, I've been using it all right, I've also learned tcpdump today during production errors ;)
<regenbogenfuesse> LogicallyDashing, OpenOffice-Writer
<LogicallyDashing> regenbogenfuesse: in the print dialog (ctrl+p), click Options... and you'll see a window with some checkboxes, one of which says Left Pages, and another says Right Pages
<UnholyTerror> vvvccc, example: egrep "EE|WW" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NONG> firstly I updated from 10.04 to 10.10 , and my usb drivers do not work after that,after sometimes restart,my usb drivers works, I have dual boot Ubuntu and windows 7, so I login windows 7, use "computer management" tool to  resize my swap from 10 GB to 2 GB, after that I restart, grub still works well, the second my screen displays "grub rescue" message , I thought the problem was "resizing the swap", but from that my computer suddenly became slow, I boot up by
<NONG>  fedora live CD to see my HDD but (as I've said..), I also tried with ubuntu live CD, but as I have said "my computer suddenly became slowly", I tried to login ubuntu live but it take too much time, about 2 hours and still not log in (sorry for my englisgh,if anyone could not understand ! please,ask me)
<LogicallyDashing> regenbogenfuesse: usually for odd number pages you want to uncheck Right Pages
<LogicallyDashing> or isit
<LogicallyDashing> no
<LogicallyDashing> Left Pages
<LogicallyDashing> left pages are even numbered
<FloodBot4> LogicallyDashing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regenbogenfuesse> LogicallyDashing, Great!! thanx alot
<LogicallyDashing> regenbogenfuesse: you're welcome!
<hplc> hi, if i want to see open files with regards to connections to internet i do "lsof -i" but amongst the rubble all i want is the IP addresses, some kind of followup with " | grep ip-number" then store in text file with something like " >>output.txt" but what would be the entire and correct 1-line syntax??
<Munger> LogicallyDashing, Looks like "MPx decoder over Windows Media Player or deprecated/proprietary API"
<vvvccc> thanks unholyterror
<rs0832> Holek: you could try slurm
<LogicallyDashing> Munger, sounds like you need to install Windows Media Player first. You can do that in Winetricks.
<Munger> LogicallyDashing, Thanks. I'll give it a go
<LogicallyDashing> Munger: you're welcome
<Munger> LogicallyDashing, Winetricks?
<Dcite> NONG: Did you.. resize the LINUX partition with the WINDOWS Computer Management?
<LogicallyDashing> Munger: I think you can install it through apt-get these days
<macsmister> does anyone know a link to a light vmware appliance (or virtualbox one) with IE6 preinstalled?
<LogicallyDashing> !winetricks | munger
<LogicallyDashing> huh
<LogicallyDashing> well
<LogicallyDashing> kegel.org/winetricks
<Munger> thx
<rs0832> NONG, never manage linux partitions with windows!
<NONG> Dcite: sure "no" !
<Guest23547> Why is it so hard to make a windows usb when using ubuntu?
<NONG> but the matter is when I bootup by fedora, why did not it see full HDD, and my computer become slow
<Guest23547> do I Really have to install wine to make a windows usb? ....
<macsmister> does anyone know a link to a light vmware appliance (or virtualbox one) with IE6 preinstalled?
<NONG> now I even can not install any OS on my PC
<LogicallyDashing> Guest23547: no, I think you can do that with gparted
<IdleOne> Guest23547: you want to make a usb to boot windows?
<Guest23547> LogicallyDashing: thanks! i've tried unetbootin and theres no info on google about this. so ill try your method
<LogicallyDashing> Guest23547: if I understand you, you want to format a USB stick with the NTFS file system
<LogicallyDashing> that will make it readable by Windows
<LogicallyDashing> (fat32 will also work)
<Guest23547> IdleOne , LogicallyDashing : Im using ubuntu and I want to make a usb stick with windows on it
<rs0832> NONG, and you cannot boot into any of your installed operating systems>?
<Dcite> NONG: What I don't get.. which swap were you resizing in windows? The windows swap file? Or the swap parition?
<LogicallyDashing> if on the other hand you want to make a USB stick that *has Windows installed on it* that's quite different, yes
<bolod_chasha> Hi, can anyone help me out regarding unsopported wimax modem in Linux?
<IdleOne> Guest23547: that is not Ubuntu related. ask in ##windows how to do that. AFAIK Windows does not offer .iso's
<LogicallyDashing> I wonder if you could just dd if=/path/to/windows.iso of /dev/sdb1 or whatever your USB stick is
<macsmister> does anyone know a link to a light vmware appliance (or virtualbox one) with IE6 preinstalled?
<Guest23547> LogicallyDashing: ok, I do NOT want to make a live stick. I just want to install windows on my other computer
<NONG> Dcite: I used "computer management" in windows 7
<rs0832> NONG, he means which swap partition?
<Dcite> NONG: Yes.. what did you do inside windows 7.. resize the WINDOWS swap file, or the SWAP Partition used by linux?
<LogicallyDashing> Guest23547: for that you would be best advised to use the CD, I don't think Windows supports install from USB
<NONG> rs0832: yes I can not
<rs0832> NONG, you changed the fedora swap?
<NONG> Dcite: swap of ubuntu ,I sure this
<none_13> hello
<Guest23547> LogicallyDashing: oh fuck :/ ive been waiting for this usb stick for 2 weeks now... i got no cds around at all
<IdleOne> !language | Guest23547
<ubottu> Guest23547: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<none_13> i cant install ubuntu on my usb-stick...
<Guest23547> do I want to burn down microsoft right now? yes, i do...
<IdleOne> Guest23547: again, ask in ##windows.
<NONG> I have no fedora installed on my PC,I just use its live CD to boot
<Dcite> NONG: What you resized swap(shrink it from 10GB to 2GB).. did you expand anything?
<NONG> I do not expand it, just as you say do smaller it
<bolod_chasha> Anyone willing to help me out with an unsupported USB Wimax Shuttle modem
<dinosb> :)
<none_13> why bubunta cant install on fat32?
<Pici> none_13: Ubuntu requires a filesystem that supports permissions.
<Dcite> NONG: If you can get yourself an ubuntu live CD.. please consider using testdisk to recovery the previous partition table. Windows should NEVER be used to do something NOT made by windows. (Such as resizing a non-windows partition)
<none_13> y i know, but maybe in future u add this option for install on fat32
<none_13> it will be usefull
<Pici> none_13: It won't happen.
<none_13> not good :(
<lnx4ver> fat32 is very deprecated
<rs0832> none_13: if you want to install ubuntu on a windows partition, use wubi.. i am not sure but i think it does
<NONG> Dcite : ok, thank you, I see I have a lot of thing to do
<none_13> is any linux distro which is installable on fat32? exclude mandrake 7.0 lol
<sacarlson> none_13: I think ubuntu can be installed on fat32 if you use wubi
<hplc> anyone? list open files --> grep IP numbers --> store in textfile
<none_13> its nessesary... i wana make independent work system on usb stick :)
<rs0832> none_13: you can format the usb
<NONG> Dcite: could rootkit did  it on my computer ?
<sacarlson> none_13: wubi creates virtual partitions inside windows partitions to enable them to be used
<none_13> wubi need windous for launch
<rs0832> none_13: format the usb stick with a linux filesystem
<none_13> wubi is useless from wine
<sacarlson> none_13: why else would you want fat32 if you didn't have windows?
<none_13> than i cant copy files from windows systems
<rs0832> none_13: wubi from wine?? you can open windows systems from ubuntu
<sacarlson> none_13: why couldn't you copy files from a windows system?
<none_13> i have not in home... but in wok and interogate with friends
<rs0832> none_13: you can read/write from and to windows partitions using ubuntu quite well
<none_13> i wana make portable system on my usb. not dependable from os on pc
<rs0832> none_13: why would you need fat32 for that ?
<Dcite> NONG: I don't get what you mean. If you mean a rootkit type infection. I haven't seen those resize the HDD before.
<none_13> but i cant install not ubuntu, not bsd :(
<none_13> i need fat32, its nesesary,
<rs0832> none_13: sorry i lost you... what exactly do you want to do?
<Dcite> none_13: Why not try things from pendrivelinux.... OR install it on a USB stick formatted with Ext3
<none_13> for contact to non inux ystems
<Dcite> none_13: If you NEED fat32, try pendrivelinux or startup disk creater with a casper-rw to store changes.
<none_13> ok thank u... thats good advice
<sacarlson> none_13: even windows systems can read ext3 format with free 3rd party software installed
<rs0832> sacarlson: ohh. thats what he meant
<sacarlson> rs0832: I"m not sure
<sacarlson> rs0832: no mater what it can do he wouldn't be happy
<rs0832> sacarlson: yes.. your solutions seems the closest though
<lnx4ver> none_13 I'm pretty sure from what I read you dont need fat32 at all
<crstudio7> hol
<crstudio7> HOLA
<samuel> hai
<crstudio7> soy nuevo en ubuntu y me gustaria saber algo
<samuel> hello everbody
<lnx4ver> none_13 just a well configured usb stick with ubuntu
<samuel> english please
<Stiroflex> :]
<crstudio7> y need to now someting
<crstudio7> where can I found the archive temporal in firefox
<Gengis> hey guys
<rs0832> crstudio7: archive temporal?
<Gengis> is ther anybody here with an interest in virtual machines?
<IdleOne> rs0832: temp files
<crstudio7> yes but de problem is this
<rs0832> IdleOne: oh :)
<anirudhr> Gengis: Yeah, what about them? :)
<crstudio7> i lisening some sound
<lnx4ver> you mean temporary files?
<crstudio7> but is demo y can t download
<seekshiva> folks, need some help
<crstudio7> is in beatport.com
<UnholyTerror> Gengis, what's up?
<seekshiva> flash player doesn't work in my lap..
<seekshiva> am using maverick meerkut
<crstudio7> yes i now what is temporary files
<rs0832> crstudio : /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/ <somecode>.default/cache
<UnholyTerror> seekshiva, what browser(s)
<Gengis> thanks UnholyTerror , I have an interest in ethical penetration testing and i was wondering what is the best setup using Vbox?
<sacarlson> Gengis: I play with virtualbox with ubuntu version from 8.04 to 10.10 all there with win xp, vista, win 7 also
<crstudio7> becouse de video in you tube i take on this way
<crstudio7> ok
<crstudio7> ok
<woble> hey there, i have some WiFi issues on a fresh install of 10.10. Somehow it doesnt get past 1mbit whilst it should get up to 20mbit. wired does work the way it should
<woble> ifconfig wlan0 shows me its set at 54mbit
<seekshiva> i've installed the latest version of flash player but doesn't work in firefox or chrome
<seekshiva> can anyone help?
<rs0832> seekshive: you have to copy libflashplayer.so to the firefox plugins folder
<delaman> Im running chromium.  I have my computer setup in Spanish, however, I would like the spell check in chromium to be in English.  Is this possible, if so how?
<IdleOne> !es | crstudio7
<ubottu> crstudio7: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<UnholyTerror> Gengis, I would imagine a Windows guest for starters...
<seekshiva> @rs0832: where is it present?
<goodtime> server canada.maddshark.com
<Gengis> sacarlson, what vHD size do u recommend for a winxp
<UnholyTerror> seekshiva, how did you install?
<Gengis> yeah UnholyTerror
<sacarlson> Gengis: I just use the defaults I think 10gb I'm not sure
<tinala> I had a constant freezing problem with Ubuntu 9.04 and have now upgraded to 10.10 and not only has the freezing returned, its WORSE
<UnholyTerror> Gengis, 10-15GB for a little breathing room should be fine.
<sam-_-> tinala, maybe a hardware problem?
<rs0832> seekshive: /usr/plugin/adobe-flashplugin
<rs0832> seekshiva: /usr/plugin/adobe-flashplugin
<seekshiva> @UnholyTerror: downloaded the debian package for chrome... and flash player came built in
<tinala> sam-_-: I have tested the hardware - there is no hardware problem
<sam-_-> t
<sam-_-> k
<sacarlson> Gengis: I don't run much software on them just what is provided from windows and firefox and adobe reader so I don't need much
<sam-_-> tinala, how can you be sure?
<seekshiva> and also i installed the plugin from the software center
<UnholyTerror> seekshiva, ok, you should be able to disable builtin by typing: chrome://plugins
<sam-_-> tinala, when do freezes occur?
<tinala> sam-_-: Not only have I tested the hardware and not found any faults but this is s problem that has been coming up on the Ubuntu forums for years... I can't believe this is still happening
<Gengis> I'm all ears sacarlson  , UnholyTerror
<UnholyTerror> seekshiva, then you can install regular from adobe if you want.
<tinala> Does anybody know definitively what is causing this and how to fix it?
<sam-_-> tinala, hmm on what hardware?
<seekshiva> @rs0832: where is the firefox folder present?
<rs0832> seekshiva: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<sam-_-> tinala, i haven't had a freeze in a very long time. lots of other bugs  but not a freeze
<seekshiva> @UnholyTerror: i'll try it
<UnholyTerror> Gengis, big enough to do proper updates and such. Good thing is you can copy the filesystem after install for backups and alternate testing scenarios.
<seekshiva> @rs0832: thanks
<lnx4ver> tinala that may be related to your graphic driver or xorg configuration
<rs0832> seekshiva: sure thing
<windydays> I am a new server admin, I have a problem with exim4,
<Gengis> ok,
<rs0832> windydays: what kind of a problem?
<windydays> I can receive local emails, now I want to sent all my email to my gmail. how can this be done?
<knoppix> where is the grub stored at
<Gengis> I get that, UnholyTerror
<rs0832> knoppix: /boot/grub
<knoppix> rs0832, so its on the HD
<sam-_-> knoppix, whereis grub
<rs0832> knoppix: yes
<seekshiva> @rs0832: there's no plugin folder inside /usr
<UnholyTerror> Gengis, ok.
<sacarlson> knoppix: part in the mbr (like the first sector of a disk) and in the root dir at dir /boot
<rs0832> seekshiva: /usr/lib/mozilla/firefox/plugins
<rs0832> seekshiva: the adobe flashplugin is installed in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<Gengis> how about when lets say I start playing with BT4
<rs0832> knoppix: if you want to change the grub configs, it is on the hd.. there is also a part on the MBR like sacarlson said
<knoppix> rs0832, is there a way to install a default setting. I think its corrupted
<UnholyTerror> seekshiva, FF: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or ~/.mozilla
<knoppix> rs0832, can i access the GRUB from knoppix
<rs0832> knoppix: sudo update-grub
<rs0832> knoppix: yes but it is not advisable to manually fix it if you dont know how to.. just run sudo update-grub from a terminal in ubuntu and it will generate a new config automatically
<knoppix> rs0832, thankyou so much
<rs0832> knoppix: no problem:)
<mgedmin> can anyone who uses wubi tell me if c:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub is supposed to be an empty folder?
<i0nic> hey had a quick question, my laptop shutdown improperly and when ubuntu restarted none of my visual settings are there, everything looks very plain/classic.
<lnx4ver> its not empty mgedmin
<i0nic> Is there anyway I can fix this?
<mgedmin> lnx4ver, can you tell me what files you have there?
<craiggles> hey guys, what's the easist way to change my keyboard? im using programmers dvorak and im wanting the ;: key to be :;
<rs0832> mgedmin: i think it should have the menu.lst, etc
<mgedmin> hmm
<lnx4ver> mgedmin I have, default, device map, menu.lst
<lnx4ver> device.map
<vivekthakur> can any body help me with graphics in gcc
<mgedmin> hmm :/
<lnx4ver> but this is a very old installation, not sure but it may have changed
<Pici> vivekthakur: Thats a better question for ##c or ##c++
<mgedmin> I can find a wubildr.cfg that looks for things like grub.cfg
<vivekthakur> i want it for linux
<mgedmin> and it looks for c:\ubuntu\install\boot\...
<mgedmin> c:\ubuntu\install has only one file: .fuse_hidden0000000004
<frxstrem> how can I (temporarily) show the GRUB menu if it is hidden when booting Ubuntu?
<rs0832> vivekthakur: this channel is only for ubuntu support:)
<IdleOne> frxstrem: shift key when booting
<rs0832> vivekthakur: also the channels Pici suggested will be able to help you better than this channel
<frxstrem> IdleOne: I tried it, but it didn't work (although it showed a message: "GRUB is loading...")
<IdleOne> frxstrem: you held it down?
<frxstrem> IdleOne: oh, I tried again and it worked :D
<frxstrem> thanks anyway
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<i0nic> transparency and panels are completely different?
<mgedmin> oh, wait -- wubildr.cfg loop-mounts the root.disk image and then looks for /boot/grub/grub.cfg inside it
<mgedmin> still, my sister's problem is this: choosing "Ubuntu" in the XP boot menu gives me "Try (hd0, 0): NTFS5:" and an instant reboot
<corch> hi, how can I make Ubuntu the default boot option in a dual boot macbook system? using bootcamp+refit
<brian__> hey guys, can someone help with an nvidia driver issue?
<Dr_Willis> brian__:  state te issue to the channel and see. :)
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: may I pm?
<frxstrem> how do I uninstall the folder sharing service?
<Se7en> brian__, the issue being ...
<x_dimitri> I had mysql-server setup and it ran at startup. I have since uninstalled it but there is still a mysqld process that starts. it also respawns when kills. I'm trying to figure out how and what starts it. No success so far.
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  sure :) but im eating lunch right now.   so i may have to run soon.
<sam-_-> frxstrem sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nautilus-share
<rs0832> mgedmin: are you using windows 7?
<mgedmin> no, xp
<mgedmin> is it possible to boot a wubi-ish system manually after booting grub2 from a cd?
<prowlah> i'm new to ubuntu (but not to linux) i have a fresh install of 10.10, the kernel update will break my wireless.  how can i prevent the update manager from updating the kernel/modujles/etc?
<frxstrem> sam-_-: thanks!
<vivekthakur> is theres a way to use graphics in c programming in ubuntu ?
<i0nic> what does ubuntu use to control my panels?
<brian__> I have a dual monitor setup, HDMI going to a TV and VGA going to a monitor. On startup I get the message "x server does not support the size requested," and on the TV, which is my main monitor, the edges of the screen are cut off. I need to change the resolution but I can't figure out how to do so effectively.
<x_dimitri> i0nic: I'm not sure what do you mean
<rs0832> mgedmin: you can check if these are helpful: http://nizam-online.blogspot.com/2010/05/wubi-on-windows-7.html      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798283
<erUSUL> vivekthakur: construct a gui? sure all gnome is C based gui
<mgedmin> brian__, do you know what kind of video card you have?
<wael> hi
<brian__> mgedmin, geforce 220
<i0nic> x_dimitri: laptop died and when I started it back up all my settings are gone, transparency from terminal, top and bottom panels have a classic look.  it just looks like old style ubuntu.
<mgedmin> rs0832, thanks, I'll take a look
<mgedmin> the first link I've seen already; it's not helpful
<wael> hi all
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rs0832> mgedmin: k
<Dr_Willis> brian__:  you have tried the nvidia-settings tool?
<brian__> yes, theres no way to change resolution in there that i can see
<BrianTheLion> Anybody want to field an ALSA/PulseAudio question?
<crawler> craiggles: hi, did you check out KeyTouch in the reops?
<i0nic> is it possible to revert my ubuntu display to look as it was when I first installed it?
<brian__> nevermind, im an idiot
<Dr_Willis> brian__:  :)
<brian__> thanks
<wael> how know how to use back track4???
<Dr_Willis> i0nic:  I recall ubuntu-tweak had a 'reset gnome settings; feature
<sam-_-> i0nic, easiest way is to create a new user
<erUSUL> !backtrack > wael
<ubottu> wael, please see my private message
<Pici> wael: Ask their support channel: #backtrack-linux
<sam-_-> i0nic, then copy your data over
<sam_sam> hi i have ubuntu 9.04 installed and now i am now installing 10.04 if i use the same swap partiotion for new installation , will the old ubuntu installation be able to boot properly ?
<Dr_Willis> wael:  read the docs at the backtrack4 homepage? its not ubuntu. so not supported here.
<vishal> acn anyone tell me how to change boot time background
<vishal> ??
<erUSUL> sam_sam: sure; but why keep two different installs?
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  if you use hibernate/suspend that can be an issue. if not - 2+ distros can share the same swap partition
<BrianTheLion> ALSA/PulseAudio? Anybody?
<Dr_Willis> vishal:  that would be 'plymouth' and there are some alternative plymouth themes out there.
<rs0832> BrianTheLion: if you need help, please ask.. someone will help you if they are able to :)
<BrianTheLion> Cheers!
<realubot> Why do ubuntu.com recommend Ubuntu Server 54-bit and not 32-bit?
<BrianTheLion> I just upgraded to 11.04 and I am STILL having issues with my microphone
<realubot> *64-bit and not 32-bit
<wael> 3asba
<tomcom12345> testing the system
<patrick_> hi people!
<BrianTheLion> the problem has been described in a number of different forum posts, but I haven't seen a solution yet
<wael> hi patrik
<BrianTheLion> so it's kinda interesting
<cntb> installed ubuntu 10.04 netbook to stay dualboot and cleaned files in windowsNow will reinstall windows in its partition but it will mess withbootwhat to do after windows install ok to have ubuntu grub boot back
<wael> hi
<Dr_Willis> BrianTheLion:  11.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<sam_sam> ok thanks , what issues will be  with hibernate.. i use it. if i resume hibernated version without using the other, i think it will not be an issue, am i right ?
<BrianTheLion> cool! I'll go there.
<realubot> At ubuntu.com download section Ubuntu recommends 64 bit Ubuntu. Why don't they recommend 64 bit?
<macsmister> can you restrict a user to only be able to apply updates to his computer but not install or remove software?
<rs0832> realubot: ??
<rs0832> realubot: 64 bit has higher limits for memory and limits in general
<patrick_> can anybody help me to edit my chatroom bot to work inside room?
<patrick_> anybody?
<patrick_> anyone?
<mgedmin> okay, I booted ubuntu from that root.disk using some black grub magic (after booting grub from usb)
<realubot> rs0832: I'm trying to download Ubuntu Server from the download page and they recommend 64 bit but why not 32 bit?
<lnx4ver> nice
<benalia> ss
<rs0832> realubot: because servers have high loads
<sam-_-> !ask | patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rs0832> realubot: 64 bit supports higher limits
<realubot> rs0832: Mhm, but what if I use a ordinary computer as server and the computer has got a 32 bit memory.
<sam_sam> because 64 bit ubuntu utilizes the 64 bit hardware and 32 bit doesnt utilize , it assumes 32 bit hardware
<patrick_> ok! thanks for the info. im just a new user
<rs0832> realubot: but it is just a suggestion... you should use what best suits your computer
<sagarchalise> anyone here knows how to get touchpad working with dell vostro 3400
<maco> realubot: because most server hardware for the last few years has been 64bit. obviously if you dont have 64bit hardware, use 32
<rs0832> realubot: if you have a 32 bit computer, you can use only 32 bit software
<sam_sam> what issues will be  with hibernate.. i use it. if i resume hibernated version without using the other, i think it will not be an issue, am i right ?
<sagarchalise> i can't get the scrolling work
<realubot> rs0832: Yeah, but it wouldn't be nice using a 64 bit version at a 32 bit computer, right?
<sam-_-> realubot most hardware supports 64bit these days if you have a 32-bit sys you will have to download the 32-bit version
<realubot> rs0832: Ok, thanks.
<rs0832> realubot: 64 bit software doesnt work on 32 bit processor:)
<realubot> sam-_-: It's a rather old computer having a P4.
<rs0832> realubot: you're welcome
<sam_sam> 32 bit ubuntu will work on both 32-bit & 64 bit hardware but 64 bit ubuntu will work only on 64 bit hardware.
<sam-_-> realubot, download 32-bit then you don't have a choice
<nirazio> I've reinstalled Nautilus from the maverick repositories after removing nautilus-elementary and the breadcrumb hacks, but I have no longer access to the "preferences" menu and the default toolbar. How do I reset Nautilus to the default configuration?
<patrick_> i would like to edit a command for bot to work inside nimbuzz chatroom, can anybody help me to to it?
<maco> realubot: if you tried to run a 64bit OS on a 32bit machine, it wouldnt boot
<Pici> patrick_: Surely your bot framework has its own channel.
<sam_sam> for p4 use 32 bit
<realubot> sam-_-: Yes. I think I will have to. Thanks for helping me.
<sam-_-> nirazio, try removing the config files
<nirazio> sam-_-: how??
<Guest30278> hello
<sagarchalise> can anyone recommend me if i should install 64bit or 32bit on i3 powered hardware?
<sam-_-> i think they are in ~/.config/ somewhere
<patrick_> pici: where will i go to edit it? i already installed phyton but i dont know how. my nimbot is already working inside nimbuzz chatroom but it lacks of commands.
<rs0832> sagarchalise: i think it should be 64 bit
<Pici> patrick_: What type of bot?
<erUSUL> sagarchalise: 64 bit
<sam-_-> sagarchalise, doesn't matter
<macsmister> any way to restrict user to only be able to apply updates? no add/remove programs rights, just OS updates.
<patrick_> pici: its a nimbot i downloaded from nimbuzz
<itaylor57> sagarchalise: 256 bit
<jrc> I just installed Ubuntu on a BenQ laptop, but the touchpad doesn't work. There is a PS/2 Generic Mouse in /proc/bus/input/devices. I tried evtest on the device, but no events are generated - what should I try next?
<rs0832> itaylor57: 256 bit?
<erUSUL> macsmister: you could tweak sudoers ( handle with care read docs first ) to let him/her run only update-manager
<Pici> patrick_: This doesn't hape anthying to do with Ubuntu, you need to find somewhere that supports exactly what you're using.
<itaylor57> rs0832: just seeing if anyone is noticing LOL
<sam-_-> jrc, did you google already?
<rs0832> itaylor57: :)
<agentgasmask> Does anyone know the proper syntax for specifying Alt-~ (aka: alt grave) in openbox's rc.xml? I have <keybind key="A-~">
<itaylor57> rs0832: my next port of unbuntu
<sam_sam> i have installed many programming and other packages with my 9.04 version, around  5 GB total size, now i am installing 10.04 LTS is there a way that i can use those without downloading them all ?, upgrades are fine
<macsmister> erUSUL, do you have links to documentation?
<patrick_> pici: ok! thanks bro!
<bloom> hi
<bloom> how can i add other irc??
<jrc> sam-_-: Yup, theres is almost no info on the BenQ Joybook U126 - I don't know what kind of Touchpad its supposed to have
<erUSUL> macsmister: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<bloom> #ubuntu
<rs0832> bloom: other irc? do you mean a different client?
<bloom> no
<rs0832> bloom: or channel
<wael> how i can send a server with back track
<bloom> i mena
<wael> ?
<C_Okie> hello
<macsmister> thanks erUSUL
<sam-_-> jrc, sry i don't know
<wael> answer me ?
<Pici> wael: We told you we do not support backtrack here.
<bloom> i mean irc.anonops-irc-org
<wael> ok
<Pici> wael: You need to /join #backtrack-linux
<wael> sory
<bloom> how do i add that
<wael> what is this so
<wael> ?
<rs0832> bloom: /server irc.anonops-irc.org
<bloom> yea
<Pici> wael: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<wael> waht is this so?
<wael> what is for?
<Pici> wael: I just told you.
<sam_sam> i have installed many programming and other packages with my 9.04 version, around  5 GB total size, now i am installing 10.04 LTS is there a way that i can use those without downloading them all ?, upgrades are fine
<wael> i'm new  here
<C_Okie> Does gparted support taking unalloted logical partiton of an extended drive and breaking it off of the extended partition to turn into say a primary partition
<OerH> wael wrong channel
<bloom> rs0832: how do i add that
<jrc> sam-_-: That' alright, I'll just keep trying stuff :)
<wael> i don't know any thing
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  any upgrades would be basically redownloading them anyway
<wael> ok soryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<wael> by
<wael> :)
<wael> :'(
<FloodBot3> wael: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rs0832> bloom: what irc client are you using?
<sam_sam> lol floodbot
 * Dr_Willis bets they have some real interesting conversations in tthe backtrack channel.
<bloom> xchat
<wael> ok
<agentgasmask> bloom: do you mean start you own irc server?
<bloom> xChat (ubuntu)
<bloom> no
<bloom> i mean i want to speac in that server
<rs0832> bloom: xchat menu>new>server tab...
<bloom> an then?
<rs0832> bloom: then in the chat input (where you type messages) type /server irc.anonops-irc.org
<C_Okie> Anyone know if it is possible to break off a logical drive from the ext partition and make primary?
<sam-_-> jrc, maybe lsusb will provide more info
<C_Okie> Given it is unalloted
<bloom> ok thx
<rs0832> bloom: :)
<industry__> what do you mean, break off a logical drive?
<mgedmin> should there be a c:\wubildr.cfg?  or is it sufficient to have c:\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.cfg?
<sam_sam> Dr_Willis:ok what things i can retain ? i m basically  not upgrading , i m installing on a different partition
<C_Okie> I have extended block with a unalloted at the end and gparted has the primary type greyed out when I go to create new partition
<mgedmin> and where could I get an up-to-date version of wubildr in any case?
<agentgasmask> Does anyone know the proper syntax for specifying Alt-~ (aka: alt grave) in openbox's rc.xml? I have <keybind key="A-~">
<bloom> quit
<industry__> probably because you've already got 4 primary partitions
<jrc> sam-_-: Unfortunately nothing, a webcam and wifi
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  reinstalling the same version of ubuntu?  you can keep whatever packages are in your apt cache..  but those get auto cleaned out after so much time
<C_Okie> industry__:  I mean taking the unalloted part of the extended partition and making  it unalloted available for a any type like primary
<sam_sam> i m installing 10.04 and i have working 9.04
<C_Okie> industry__:  :) good guess oh heh
<amonkey> i'm runing ubuntu 10.10, and I can't get apache to execute ruby files. i can run them from the command line but apache just spits out the source. i installed libapache2-mod-ruby and ruby, but i'm not sure what to put in my virtual host directive to make .rb files run
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  so you basically are doing a new install. everything in 9.04 has been upgraded. and thus would beed to be redownloaded
<rs0832> mgedmin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  theres not muich in 9.04 you could 'use' to save download time.
<industry__> not sure what you mean still, so you just want to make the free space under the extended partition just..free space?
<wilhart> my linein is not working, no sound
<C_Okie> Gparted always compains and gives me errors and tells me to do chkdsk twice and reboot twice for ntfs partitions even if i am shrinking fomr like 90 gigs on the extnded to say 70. Is this more of a warning
<sam_sam>  Dr_Willis:i have been upgrading packages (except the main OS :D) regularly
<C_Okie> industy, yup but I think i will have to mount to it
<sam_sam>  Dr_Willis:i just dont want to download nearly 4 GB again :-$
<industry__> so what you want to do is make a new partition in that space
<jrc> sam-_-: I have a Windows driver CD, I'll just check that to see if it can reveal anything
<C_Okie> yeah but I forgot about the 4 partition limit
<industry__> but to do that you are resizng an ntfs?
<mgedmin> rs0832, yeah, I've seen that page ... "reinstalling wubi" tells you that "oh and by the way this wipes root.disk"
<sam-_-> jrc, lol. yeah. well then you can also look through the logs on linux and maybe dig around in /sys/
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  dosent matter.. everything has been upgraded to newer versions basically.
<rs0832> mgedmin : o.o
<bum_bam> hello im trying to set up mail server and i have installed postfix postfix-mysql but i dont have /etc/mailname can someone help me tnx :)
<sam_sam> so downloads are necessary / :-$
<sam_sam> ?
<Weedo> how do you get rid of the top panel?
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  i always scan the windows drives. then defrag them.   do the resize.. then have them scan again
<C_Okie> no, I shhhrunk the extended to create unalloted logical and wanted to somehow merge that with the priamary other than mounting but I have 4 partitions
<bum_bam> os ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  right click, remove panel. You have to keep 1 panel.
<industry__> is there also any particular reason you want it as a primary partition?
<Weedo> im sure you can get rid of it
<Weedo> i read it somewhere
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  I can right click a d'delete panel' to remove the top one.. and keep the bottom
<C_Okie> Dr_Willis:  you scan the windows partition before you resize or move stuff too?
<industry__> well, if you want to take off space from one partition and add it to another, they must be adjacent partitions on the disk. as far as I know you can't have non-contiguous partitions.
<Renegade_o^> I lessthanthree Ubuntu.
<wilhart> i'm getting Waiting for sound system to respond from System->Pref->Sound!
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  Most of the time - i let windows resize its own partitions. it can do it faster then gparted i find.
<C_Okie> oh
<jrc> sam-_-: Yup, tried the logs and /sys already - but might have missed something
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  if i do let ubuntu do it. I scan defrag, resize, scan again.
<sam_sam>  C_Okie:don't touch windows partitions , my experience tells microsoft cries everytime
<C_Okie> oh
<C_Okie> but it's gparted bitching sam_sam
<industry__> and in general remember that windows partitions aren't fans of being resized because windows throws files all over the place
<brian__> can any kind person help me get sound through HDMI?
<sam_sam> well u don't need a primary partition for ubuntu ..
<industry__> but in the case of a Vista/7 install then using the windows partition shrinker is probably the best solution over gparted.
<C_Okie> so if I get in trouble, put the linux and windows stuff adjacent in case resizeng/shriking was needed
<industry__> needing to resize partitions should not be happening often
<Dr_Willis> brian__:  depends on the chipset. and i think some nvidia chipsets dont have support for that yet under linux.
<C_Okie> See i have some windows stuf ass a primary and the windows data the ubuntu data, swap and unalloted in a extended ;?
<sam_sam> industry__:  i don't believe windows has better :O
<brian__> oh, how can I tell which chipset i have?
<Dr_Willis> brian__:  lspci perhaps.
<C_Okie> thats a poor layout al toether that's casued me trouble
<C_Okie> I didnt know what to make extended and what just a primary :)
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  you could have all of linux stuff on extended partitions if youw anted.
<C_Okie> and data and
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  typical layout here --> (Primary Windows)(Primary /) (primary /home) (primary swap)
<industry__> bear in mind that neither windows nor ubuntu care whether they're primary or extended
<C_Okie> sorry key was stuck ...
<wilhart> how do i fix my linein in soundblaster
<wilhart> should i install alsa ?
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  i have noticed that many windows7 setups are allready using 4 primaries  by default. that can be a pain.
<Weedo> i got rid of the last panel
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  alsa is insstalled by default.
<Weedo> im just using a dock now!!
<brian__> Dr_Willis: it says "Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller"
<wilhart> Dr_Willis, hmm wonder where i can see what soundcard i'm using
<wilhart> speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav works fine
<wilhart> mut not linein-mic
<C_Okie> heck If I backup stuff on my external I dont need to worry about using windows data partitons I can do llike you said Dr_Willis  without extended
<industry__> personally I'd say having multiple windows partitions is totally useless
<Weedo> i use one windows partition for documents, and the other for the os
<sam-_-> industry__, true
<Weedo> so i can restore the os if necessary
<industry__> it's not like their's more than one windows flavor to use for data sharing like you have with linux distros
<C_Okie> Weedo: external hd
<Weedo> nah
<sam-_-> Weedo, you can do that with one partition too
<Weedo> oh well
<Weedo> ive done it already
<Weedo> incidently, how do you move shared docs to another partition
<industry__> or /home partitions for holding on to data between upgrades. windows updates are so rare.
<sam_sam>  industry__: are u sure windows doesnt need primary .. i have used till vista and all needed primary partitions and also the (0,0,0) 1st sector or they don't get installed
<dhiaeldeen> I like opensource
<Dr_Willis> multiple windows partitions is totally usefull.. i dont have defrag my main c: as much.. and its easier to back it up. and keep my videos and stuff on d:
<dhiaeldeen> i'm using blender, http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?t=200606 <<< and made this character with blender, what do you think?
<wilhart> please meh help me
<industry__> well, not entirely sure. but i do know linux doesn't care less
<sam_sam> NG_: are u Dr.Nagarjuna  from india ?
<Weedo> awesome
<agentgasmask> test
<stealthc> hmmm any thoughts from anyone how I can get an hscale slider to save it's new value into settings.json?  There is nothing to handle the signal from this object :(
<sam-_-> Dr_Willis, to each his/her own
<wilhart> my system->preferences->sounds GIVES: Waiting for sound system to respond
<Weedo> has anyone got a toshiba tecra 9000?
<sam_sam> industry__:i know that linux dowsnt need primary thats why the differentiation
<nko3007> hello
<Weedo> goodbye
<industry__> well then the answer is clearly to put linux on the extendeds, if necessary.
<sam-_-> i don't why you say goodbye i say hello
<C_Okie> I think bum_bam had a question about setting up mail servers if anyone knows about it
<nko3007> lol
<sam_sam> yeah but the issue is we always have to install win first :-$
<industry__> if you don't windows will trash your other os's and bootloader. not a big issue.
<shadey_> i don't see the point installing Windows on the same disk as Linux
<Weedo> how do you set up a laptop as a monitor over a network?
<industry__> shadey_: for dual booting. when you need a windows-only program.
<sam_sam> and Hi, free coffee to all :)
<AbhiJit> Weedo, you want to monitor netwrk usage?
<sam-_-> Weedo, elaborate
<C_Okie> i wish irc clients always had ways to ignore the mode setting and people coming in status :)
<Weedo> i want to use a laptop as a second monitor for a desktop, over the network
<AbhiJit> C_Okie, you can
<industry__> C_Okie: most do, i think.
<AbhiJit> !dualhead | Weedo
<ubottu> Weedo: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<shadey_> unless it's a laptop, it's just easier to use 2 disks instead
<C_Okie> Oh
<Weedo> thanks
<industry__> C_Okie: depends on your client.
<sam_sam> industry__::O what is a big issue in r opinion? nuclear peace ?
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  i would say that most all of them have such features. its only the 'im' progrms that do irc 'on the side' that are often lacking features
<zetter> it there any way one can have multiple wallpapers without the buggy "wallpaper" option in compiz and without the rotating cube being enabled?
<Weedo> has anyone ever used Xdmx
<Dr_Willis> zetter:  you could use a window manager that supportes it - metacity dosent. but others do.
<Dr_Willis> !info xdmx
<C_Okie> lapion:  why do you think there are signifigance in storing the ubuntu stuff in extended in lieu of primary besides unlimited partions ?
<ubottu> xdmx (source: xorg-server): distributed multihead X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 799 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<hiexpo> morning all  hey Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  Howdy
<GuyCanada> hey people so i downloaded a power PC version of ubuntu planning to install on an old imac, not sure what version one of the old CRT guys tho. anyway i have no idea how to boot from a different source under mac. can anyone help me? ive just burned the PPC image onto a disk
<industry__> C_Okie: to leave the primary partitions for windows to use
<zetter> Dr_Willis: for example?
<C_Okie> let me guess, windows is picky about that too :)
<hiexpo> ? Dr_Willis is /usr/local/src/ just a build dir   are the files no longer needed once package is installed is that what make clean does is delete those files ?
<sam_sam> C_Okie:windows is like a baby, will cry even if ther are no issues
<C_Okie> so they mess up your boot loader, hates geting changed size of partitions
<C_Okie> lol
<itaylor57> !PPC | GuyCanada
<ubottu> GuyCanada: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Weedo> i get (Fatal Error) dmx: dmxOpenDisplay: Unable to open display localhost:10.0
<Weedo> and laptop says "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication"
<Weedo> any ideas?
<bonjoyee> Weedo: sure about 10.0 or should it be 0.0
<Weedo> i ran export |grep DISP on the laptop and got localhost:10.0
<Azerox> I have a problem with palimpset
<Azerox> when I try to start it, i get this error: libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c:2369:device_recurse: assertion failed: (depth < 100)
<bum_bam> can i get some help
<karthick87> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bonjoyee> Weedo:  try..env | grep -i display
<Weedo> it says the same
<bonjoyee>  Weedo: strange...mine says ...DISPLAY=":0.0"
<Weedo> mine says DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
<AbhiJit> bum_bam, ask
<Qucifer> Has anyone else reported an issue with a black gdm login screen with 10.10 on VMware?
<sam-_-> !ask |bum_bam
<ubottu> bum_bam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bum_bam> ty so os ubuntu 10 im trying to set up postfix
<bum_bam> mail server
<bum_bam> but in /etc/ i dont have file called mailname
<Qucifer> I've had this happen with at least 3 10.10 VMs in the last couple of days...
<bum_bam> in this file suppose to type the server name
<C_Okie> see I ran out of space last time i setup ubuntu and windows I had like 90 gigs windows and only 30 for ubuntu and I guess netbeans killed my space .
<AbhiJit> !postfix | bum_bam
<ubottu> bum_bam: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<rigved> Qucifer: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  ive had such issues with PPC ubuntu on my old imac DV. the silly thing never gets the position of the screen correct on the CRT.
<bonjoyee> Weedo: try..doing ...export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Qucifer> rigved: this is not that problem... there is no xorg.conf, there are no video drivers installed (the Xorg in 10.10 natively supports VMware).
<bonjoyee> Weedo: or at least...export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<faustisch> how do I start mysql using upstart?
<tvbuntu> hi ,can someone please guide me in making a sript to work with mencoder?
<bonjoyee>  Weedo: what screen are you at?
<wilhart> how do i see what sound card i'm using? lspic or dmesg ?
<faustisch> wilhart, lspci
<cntb> installed ubuntu 10.04 netbook to stay dualboot and cleaned files in windowsNow will reinstall windows in its partition but it will mess withbootwhat to do after windows install ok to have ubuntu grub boot back
<cntb> installed ubuntu 10.04 netbook to stay dualboot and cleaned files in windowsNow will reinstall windows in its partition but it will mess withbootwhat to do after windows install ok to have ubuntu grub boot back
<cntb> please see q
<wilhart> faustisch, 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<wilhart> faustisch, ok i think i have right driver now i just need to get line-in working!
<wilhart> faustisch, so i need to boot
<nirazio> I've reinstalled Nautilus from the maverick repositories after removing nautilus-elementary and the breadcrumb hacks, but I have no longer access to the "preferences" menu and the default toolbar. How do I reset Nautilus to the default configuration?
<faustisch> wilhart, I'm afraid I don't know about that
<tvbuntu> well,do someone have some time to help me with mencoder?
<bum_bam> <AbhiJit> <ubottu> thanks :)
<bonjoyee>  wilhart: what module/driver does this sound card use?
<AbhiJit> bum_bam, welcome
<wilhart> bonjoyee, 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<bonjoyee> i mean driver...
<wilhart> bonjoyee, hmm, how do i check that then ?
<bonjoyee> sudo lspci -vv
<Weedo> i just worked out how to screw a computer over hte network!
<Dr_Willis> tvbuntu:  tell the channel the exact problem you are having and see who can help.
<sam_sam> Dr_Willis: what was ur first computer ? when did u buy it? just curious :)
<C_Okie> is it a good idea to have a /home drive
<bagshik> hey ! can someone help me :) ?
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  C64 - many a year ago.
<Weedo> with what?
<bagshik> wait
<wilhart> bonjoyee, heh lotsa data there
<C_Okie> */home partition mounted
<sam_sam> was that 16 bit machine ?
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  i always set up a seperate /home/ often on its own hard drive.
<tvbuntu> well i want to write an advanced script for mencoder because the one i'm using it's too simple
<bonjoyee> wilhart: check for ..driver in use...for the audio devic section
<wilhart> bonjoyee, do we need subsystem or?
<GaryD> hello...can anyone tell me why a program would work as user, but give DESKTOP_SESSION errors as root?
<bagshik> HERE IS THE LINK : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/138133
<sam-_-> nirazio, try rm -R ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus while nautilus is closed
<wilhart> bonjoyee, 	Kernel driver in use: CA0106
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> #flossk
<m4xx> DR, how many K of memory =x
<bonjoyee> for the audio?
<bagshik> I posted my problem but nobody answers...
<wilhart> bonjoyee, can you tell me what to | grep ?
<Weedo> what is your problem
<bagshik> mine ?
<C_Okie> I mean a partiton Dr_Willis  becuase then you are limited to figure out how much space fo the / and how much is allowed form /home and I was stuck becuase /home was allotted only 30 and it was full
<Weedo> no your dog's
<nirazio> sam-_-: What will happen if i execute that command??Will it restore default settings???
<bagshik> ok ok :D
<Weedo> ok i see
<sam-_-> maybe :-)
<bonjoyee> wilhart: grep will give only one line output..can you paste output...http://pastebin.com/
<bagshik> ok you checked the link :)
<tvbuntu> for example i'm using:mencoder tv:// on:driver=v4l:width=720:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp3:device=/dev/video0:audiorate=48000 -o /home/a/output.avi -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:\vhq:vbitrate=3500 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=128    ,but i want to make mencoder write the recorded file with another name than the previous one,because in some ocassions it wrote over the previous file
<sam-_-> nirazio, it will delete the folder with the old settings
<bagshik> does this mean all my files are lost ?
<bagshik> or is there a way to access them ?
<Weedo> type in terminal "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and tell me what it says
<bagshik> ok ;)
<wilhart> bonjoyee, http://pastebin.com/SGyFyvjq
<nirazio> sam-_-: So for getting new settings what should i do???
<cg_cnu> hi every one...can some on tell me what is the best video player for ubuntu 10.10. I tried to install vlc but not successful.
<Weedo> actually, dont past it all
<Weedo> paste
<pioj> Hi. I'm looking a way to have two keyboards working at same time at linux. Is it possible?
<sam-_-> nirazio, it should create them automatically
<bagshik> euhm that's weird, a new window opens
<bagshik> but there is nothing in it
<Weedo> i know
<tvbuntu> the file name it's "output.avi" but i want mencoder to write the file with other name if thereis a file named like that on the drive
<Weedo> thats the problem
<nirazio> sam-_-:  Oke let me try
<bagshik> menu.lst
<Weedo> close the window
<bagshik> ok
<GaryD> is there a way to set roots
<Weedo> type into terminal "sudo grub-update"
<tvbuntu> well?
<bagshik> ok
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: thanks for the link, worked great
<Weedo> now run the previous command again
<GaryD> sorry...is there a command to set root's session variable?
<AbhiJit> pioj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878564
<bagshik> ok i will try that
<bagshik> let's see
<AbhiJit> pioj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664501
<C_Okie> welll DR_Willis I only have ATA/PATA interface on my computer and from what I hear the price to pay for them isnt worth it
<cg_cnu> can some one tell how to install vlc.
<mrk_> has anyone tried out FoxitReader?
<C_Okie> i's like 40 bucks for 150 gigs
<bagshik> there is still nothing ><...
<thiebaude> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sam-_-> GaryD, the ones you listed when typing env
<cg_cnu> ya...
<Weedo> oh dear
<Weedo> errrm
<bagshik> wait
<sam-_-> GaryD, the ones you listed when typing env?
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, sudo apt get install vlc
<bagshik> I tried to edit grub.cfg
<cg_cnu> ok..i will try.
<sam_sam> what is ubuntu one ?
<bagshik> but it asks administrator rights
<AbhiJit> ohh
<Weedo> what would you do in grub.cfg?
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, sudo apt-get install vlc
<bagshik> change dev/sda1 to dev/sda2
<wilhart> bonjoyee, any idea?
<AbhiJit> !ubuntuone | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Weedo> type in terminal "sudo nautilus"
<faustisch> how do I start mysql with upstart?
<GaryD> sam-_-: the session is set as Lubuntu. but the program gives me session errors when ran as root.
<wilhart> bonjoyee, there is somewhere mute or something.
<bagshik> ok
<Weedo> that should let you do it
<tvbuntu> well,no one interested in solving a mencoder scripting mistery?
<Weedo> a file browser should open
<cg_cnu> <AbhiJit> thanks its working..........its downloading.
<bagshik> ah really ?
<AbhiJit> sam_sam, do you know dropbox?
<bagshik> yes it did
<Chat1Kulte> hi
<bagshik> i see root
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, welcome
<bonjoyee> wilhart: did u check alsamixer
<bagshik> and in the window there is only Desktop
<Weedo> go up a directory
<sam-_-> GaryD, i don't understand. what program?
<wilhart> bonjoyee, yes tried all
<wilhart> bonjoyee, i'll try to reboot
<mrk_> has anybody got the Linux Foxit pdf reader  to work successfully please?
<bonjoyee> wilhart: so issue is just the line in?
<GaryD> sam-_-: lxdmconf
<wilhart> bonjoyee, yes
<bagshik> wait I will tell you how I installed ubuntu
<cg_cnu> thanks ....abhijit.
<wilhart> bonjoyee, this works: wilhart@dragonfly:~$ speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<sam-_-> GaryD, why do you want to run it as root?
<Weedo> have you found the grub.cfg?
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, np
<bagshik> wait
<tvbuntu> help-mencoder-scripting
<wilhart> bonjoyee, so no problem with sound
<sam-_-> GaryD, try gksu
<cg_cnu> is it the best player to use on linux.
<tvbuntu> mencoder-scripting-need-help
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, yah sort of
<cg_cnu> can i install quick time player....
<tvbuntu> need-help-mencoder-script
<AbhiJit> !best | cg_cnu
<ubottu> cg_cnu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bryhoyt> I have a server running Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) which is in danger of Exim4's remote root vulnerability, which affects exim4.69. I've already been up all night upgrading to 9.10, and it caused some nasty-ish issues (which I've now solved), so I don't want to head down the upgrade path any further today (we absolutely need the server to run for the next 3 days at least). Given that 9.10 is still supported, I was hoping to be able to get a more recent version of 
<bagshik> I only see two grub.cfg and they are examples what the hell ><...
<bagshik> located in a map examples
<GaryD> sam-_-: it runs as user, but says to run as root when i try to apply the changes. when i run it as root with gksu, gksu -S, sudo, or sudo -S i get the same errors..and it doesn't even start up.
<bagshik> how is that possible :S ?
<sam_sam> AbhiJit: i have been using 9.04 now installing 10.04 so it's new for me
<cg_cnu> I am a artist.....i mean an animator...so i was looking for quicktime player codecs.
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582846
<Weedo> type in terminal "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sam_sam> is 11.04 released as stable ?
<tvbuntu> need-help-mencoder-script
<IdleOne> sam_sam: no
<bagshik> ah it worked !
<bagshik> let's try to edit now
<Weedo> of course
<Weedo> dont break it
<AbhiJit> sam_sam, read the link given by ubottu
<IdleOne> !+1 | sam_sam
<IdleOne> !natty | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<sam_sam> will be next year  april?
<bagshik> wait I will let you know
<sam_sam> ah ok
<tvbuntu> need help to make a mencoder script
<bolD> hello, I need to install ubuntu 8.10 with apache, mysql, php on it. How can I do this? What repository can I use?
<cg_cnu> <AbhiJit> thanks for the link. I got my doubts clarified.
<AbhiJit> yeah.
<cg_cnu> can you help me on one more thing.....
<AbhiJit> ask
<bryhoyt> sam_sam: the name "11.04" means "to be released in the year 2011 month 04", so you can always tell from the name
<bagshik> is it a problem if the linux-swpa is set on my partition with windows on it ?
<Weedo> i dont know
<Weedo> im no expert
<bonjoyee> wilhart: how many audio connectors on the audio panel?
<bagshik> ok
<sam_sam> bryhoyt: yeah i figured it :) out
<AbhiJit> !manual | cg_cnu
<ubottu> cg_cnu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | bolD
<ubottu> bolD: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, ask
<GaryD> sam-_-: any ideas?
<cg_cnu> i got most of my basic doubts clarified as day to day use.....but some difficult tasks like...installing softs and changing the visual elements.
<bagshik> Ok i edited it
<bagshik> I'm gonna reboot
<wilhart> emm
<Weedo> try it then
<bryhoyt> boID: this may not be relevant, but I've just been thru minor hell with 8.10 and a vulnerability with exim4. Because 8.10 is so old (and therefore unsupported) it was impossible to get a security fix. If you're planning to run exim4 -- don't!
<bagshik> thanks for your help man ;)
<Weedo> ok
<wilhart> bonjoyee, noup nothing happens
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, read the manual
<itaylor57> bryhoyt: You did not finish your question
<sam-_-> GaryD, sry a had a disconnect. post again. maybe in pm
<cg_cnu> thanks for the link.....i will read it.
<AbhiJit> hmm
<bonjoyee> wilhart:  how many jacks on audio panel?
<wilhart> bonjoyee, 4
<wilhart> bonjoyee, i my card?
<Weedo> i wish id known about this IRC chat when i first started with Ubuntu...
<bryhoyt> itaylor57: sorry, I probably didn't state my case very succinctly. What do you need to know?
<bonjoyee> yes..
<sam_sam> hey is there a way to remove unneeded (for me )language files( chinese , etc ) associated with a package?what amount of space i can save with it ?
 * mgedmin writes up everything he knows about his wubi problem at https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/691641
<bonjoyee> 3?
 * vvdveen is checking out irssi for the first time. yeah
<itaylor57> bryhoyt: I remember from theother day :_>
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  ive seen ways to do it. (bleachbit perhaps?) i think it may of saved a few 100mb total system wide for me. (perhaps 300mb)
<Duke_Taco> hey guys can somone tell me the linux command to make a user the administrator of a group? Thanks.
<sam_sam> !autoremove
<bryhoyt> itaylor57: I'd like to be able to upgrade exim4 to version >= 4.70 on ubuntu 9.10 (the other day it was 8.10, but we're one step further now!). How?
<sagaisaac> hola a todos
<Weedo> use the system-administrators-users and groups
<sagaisaac> soy nuevo en el chat
<boun> salut
<sam_sam> lol ubottu didnt help me with autoremove ..
<sagaisaac> y tengo una consulta
<erezson> Hey, who can help me with sounds issues?
<histo> pianoGogo: Why are you spamming?
<sagaisaac> de un impresor.
<sam_sam> Dr_Willis::)will google it
<AbhiJit> !es | sagaisaac
<ubottu> sagaisaac: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> !info bleachbit | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<wilhart> hmm how do i remove pulseaudio from my system ?
<AbhiJit> !bot | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Duke_Taco> i like pie
<Weedo> same
<cg_cnu> how to make vlc my default application for playing the video files.
<itaylor57> bryhoyt: checking
<bryhoyt> itaylor57: much appreciated :-)
<bonjoyee>  wilhart: how many audio jacks? and what happens when trying line in?
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, rght clck song -> prprts -> open with
<wilhart> bonjoyee, u mean in alsamixer?
<wilhart> bonjoyee, i have pulse too dunno if it conflicts?
<DShepherd> is there a way i can tell the power indicator applet when to turn red? like at about 10 mins instead of 50mins?
<wilhart> bonjoyee, can you give a good url for removing pulseaudio
<cg_cnu> hey thank you...
<bonjoyee>  wilhart: no..on the panel where u connect,,,say the headphones/mic
<wilhart> bonjoyee, yes line-in and mic
<wilhart> bonjoyee, have fiddled with them
<sagaisaac> hola
<sagaisaac> hi
<Weedo> hola
<sagaisaac> help
<AbhiJit> !es | sagaisaac
<ubottu> sagaisaac: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Weedo> with what?
<bonjoyee> wilhart: what happens when trying line-in?
<wilhart> no sound from tv
<wilhart> :P
<nirazio> In Trash I can organize files by last modified date, and others, but I want to see last deleted files. Is there a way?
<sam_sam> hey ty ,
<bonjoyee> bonjoyee: also you are using 5.1 channel output from these 3 jacks..is that right?
<bonjoyee>  wilhart:also you are using 5.1 channel output from these 3 jacks..is that right?
<cg_cnu> @AbhiJit_ can you suggest any good and best theme for my ubuntu 10.10
<wilhart> bonjoyee, hey nevermind.
<wilhart> i'mm quit this :D
<wilhart> friends come
<Dr_Willis> cg_cnu:  theres dozens of themes out there - many are in the repos. and not installed by default. theres also ppa's for a lot of nice themes.. try them out.
<Weedo> i set my machine to look like a mac earlier
<Dr_Willis> weedo you have my sympathies.. :)
<cg_cnu> how can i install the themes....
<bonjoyee> wilhart: see ..as far as i know...line in will not work when using 6 channel audio..from 3 audio jacks..
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en
<Dr_Willis> cg_cnu:  theres many in the package manager/softw3are center listing.. thats the easy way to install a few dozen extra
<AbhiJit> !theme | cg_cnu
<ubottu> cg_cnu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<HRPufnstuf> Oh, Ubuntu 9.10 ROCKS!
<stealthc> just wondering, but there is a dead deer down the road, it is fresh, should I go there and pelt it for a throw rug?
<erezson> can some one take a look in discussion I created ?
<erezson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645852
<erezson> can some one take a look in discussion I created ?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645852
<stealthc> hello
<Dr_Willis> erezson:  perhaps summarize it a little bit?
<majdekalel_> Hello guys
<majdekalel_> long time i did not say hello !
<nirazio> I'm using SVN from Eclipse and it has a feature that allows you to save the SVN user and password. It think it uses something called gnome-keyring to do so. The problem is that now I need to use another user to access the SVN repository, but I'm unable to change the previous set user. How can I change/remove that previous user?
<majdekalel_> hi guys i have question
<erezson> Dr_williis>  >>  when I listen to music it stops and continue once a sec...
<cg_cnu> abijith: thanks for the link .
<cg_cnu> they are looking great.
<erezson> DR_Willis >> it wasn't like that from the beginning
<majdekalel_> ok i have problem with PHP
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, 1st read the manual. then try to get help from help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com then try ubuntuforum / askubuntu.com then try varios other website/blog and then ask here
<majdekalel_> when i write a code and there is a mistake i did not got any error
<majdekalel_> its should did not show anything
<majdekalel_> so what is the problem !!
<itaylor57> bryhoyt: its taking me forever, I have changed from firefox to chromium soI lost all my bookmarks
<dfrank> hi all. i trying to install nvidia drivers. for it i want to install envyng. i typing: "sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-gtk", but it tells me about dependencies: "envyng-core: depends on python (<2.6) but 2.6.6-2ubuntu2 will be installed". How can i fix it?
<cg_cnu> abijith: ok.....thanks for your advice. I will do.
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, try to learn as much you can on your own
<bryhoyt> itaylor57: :-( that sucks. Did you know you can import firefox bookmarks into chrome (and I presume chromium?)
<Dr_Willis> dfrank:  envy is not a good idea.
<jacko_bello> hi someone have this truetype font "poozer regular"? I can't reach out
<Dr_Willis> dfrank:  why not just use the ones in the repos?
<bryhoyt> itaylor57: I did the same thing when I switched to chrome a while back. Bookmark import from fx worked really awesome for me, at the time.
<rigved> nirazio: Applicatiosns > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys. open the Passwords Menu Entry. in the list you will see the password for eclipse svn. delete it. then start eclipse and enter new credentials
<ilovefairuz> majdekalel_: turn 'display_errors' to 'on' in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini .. and /join #php
<salil> hi how can I add a custom session at logon. Like there is "Gnome", "KDE".. etc.. I want to add a custom session of mine that will run only those programs that i define in it..
<cg_cnu> <AbhiJit> hey that was a nice advice. But as an artist i find it difficult to deal with these programming stuff. But i took the gaint leap of using ubuntu instead of xp. and shifting all my applications to the opensource softwares.
<dfrank> Dr_Willis: tell me please, what repo should i include in sources.list and what package name?
<jshsu> anyone else getting spammed by pianoGogo ? and from a bunch of nicks with piano?
<Dr_Willis> dfrank:  for my 4 nvidia machines. i just use4 the  nvidia drivers in the normal repos. run jockey-gtk and isntall them works for most every box i have.
<Dr_Willis> dfrank:  it may depedn on your exact chipset.
<ilovefairuz> salil:  /usr/share/xsessions/
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, you are right. you need a whole ZERO % of programing knowledge to use any open source app.
<AbhiJit> !studio | cg_cnu
<ilovefairuz> jshsu: #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> cg_cnu: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dfrank> Dr_Willis: thank you, i'll try
<Dr_Willis> salil:  theres a 'gnome.desktop' file you can use as an example. but you will need to run everything you would want.  eindow manager, file manager, other tools and so forth.
<salil> Dr_Willis, ilovefairuz Thanks..
<Nertil> Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections.
<Nertil> what wrong with my ubuntu
<cg_cnu> abijith: I tried all of them and finally settled with ubuntu. Really ubuntu studio is not that good. It cantains all the softwares which i don't need. Its mostly concnetrated on audio softwares. Instead i Initially thought of using the ubuntu minimall install. But it requred more probramming knowledge. so I left it and settled with ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Nertil:  what program is saying this and whats your cpu?
<Nertil> its the motd when i login to ubuntu server
<ewook> Nertil: you CPU is simply lacking instructionsets for a perticular security-thingy
<Nertil> yes ewook
<ewook> Nertil: nothings says it's anything wrong with ubuntu for that reason
<Nertil> it says something i need to enable in the bios
<AbhiJit> hmm
<aaaa1> hi
<ewook> Nertil: does it say anything more?
<ewook> aaaa1: hi
<itaylor57> bryhoyt: its taking me forever hopefully someone else that knows karmic will step in before I find and answer
<Nertil> ./usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<Nertil> it says this
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Nertil> This CPU is family 15, model 4, and has NX capabilities but is unable to
<Nertil> use these protective features because the BIOS is configured to disable
<Nertil> the capability.  Please enable this in your BIOS.
<Dr_Willis> Nertil:  so check your bios settings?
<Nertil> its server
<Nertil> i dont have visual contact with him
<Nertil> just server
<ilovefairuz> Nertil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<Nertil> putty
<FloodBot1> Nertil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Nertil:  sounds like the guys running the server need to check it then..
<bryhoyt> itaylor57: no problems -- thanks for giving it the time anyway!
<IdleOne> Nertil: this is a hosted server install?
<Dr_Willis> Nertil:  or the system is confused becuse of the virtuilizaton
<IdleOne> Nertil: contact the server admin and give them the error so they can look into it.
<bryhoyt> anyone else? I'd like to be able to upgrade exim4 to version >= 4.70 on ubuntu 9.10 (the other day it was 8.10, but we're one step further now!), to avoid this vulnerability in exim4.69: http://www.exim.org/lurker/message/20101207.215955.bb32d4f2.en.html -- How can I do so?
<IdleOne> nothing you can do.
<cg_cnu> <AbhiJit> that was a huge link. I was bookmarking it. I will read it later. Thanks for the info.....
<AbhiJit> ok
<Nertil> its stupid because everytime line goes down i need to restart my psybnc to conect
<Nertil> can that be this problem?
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: wait until ubuntu fixes the bug and updates the package
<itaylor57> bryhoyt: youve probably seent this but this isthe official doc page https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/exim4.html
<IdleOne> Nertil: psybnc has nothing to do with that error
<nirazio> It seems that Unity cannot run in tools like Virtualbox.What are the technical reasons for this?
<ilovefairuz> Nertil: forward the wiki link to your sysadmin
<Nertil> ok
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: I got hacked yesterday ;-) hence my impatience. But thanks for tip!
<Nertil> lol
<Nertil> im the admin
<Nertil> :)
<Nertil> its my ubuntu
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: probably it has been already patched ( or maybe the bug does not affect the 9.10 version of exim )
<FloodBot4> Nertil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Nertil: do you have access to edit the BIOS settings?
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Nertil
<ubottu> Nertil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nertil> well i dont have anyother monitor
<Nertil> do do it
<Nertil> !enter | ilovefairuz
<ubottu> ilovefairuz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bryhoyt> thanks, itaylor57
<Nertil> i cant do that oo ilovefairuz
<Nertil> can*
<IdleOne> Nertil: Please stop using the enter key so much
<Nertil> do i bother u?
<frxstrem> how do I uninstall (with apt-get) a LAMP installation that was installed with tasksel?
<IdleOne> Nertil: do you have physical access to the server?
<Nertil> yes i have
<Leurgy> hi
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: that'd be nice. But I can't afford to risk it without knowing for sure. Any idea how/where to check for sure that a particular vulnerability's been fixed in a particular version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: checking
<IdleOne> Nertil: unplug the monitor you are using now and use it on the server, reboot, enter bios and change the approriate settings.
<Nertil> that was easy
<Nertil> :)
<PolitikerNEU> Hi, does anybody know how to make an access point using Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG? The iwl3945 doesn't seem to support master mode, so is there any other driver I could download or anything else I can do?
<brandt> is anyone here familiar with kaltura?
<brandt> kaltura streaming media server
<ilovefairuz> frxstrem: why not use tasksel to uninstall? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/tasksel
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: http://lwn.net/Articles/419681/
<Redcoil> Is my client weird or is indeed nobody in #xubuntu?
<frxstrem> ilovefairuz: because I want to remove the configuration files etc. too, and then I would have to use apt-get
<frxstrem> at least as far as I know...
<LSEactuary> hello
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1032-1
<erUSUL> !version | bryhoyt
<_unallocated_> Redcoil: Im gonna check
<ubottu> bryhoyt: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<brandt> kaltura media server....anyone familiar...will pay to get it installed
<wrb123> i was wondering if anyone has recently had several messages from facebook saying their password was comprimised and to change it.  all these notifications are from *.facebook.com when i login and say there was unusual activity (sometimes specifying a city in texas) - could this be a linux facebook chat server or the new chat addition to the mobile android client?
<nirazio> It seems that Unity cannot run in tools like Virtualbox.What are the technical reasons for this?
<LSEactuary> hello?
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: thanks, that's really helpful
<_unallocated_> Redcoil: There are 55 five persons in #xubuntu
<LSEactuary> hello?
<AbhiJit> hi LSEactuary
<LSEactuary> okay hi!
<Redcoil> The 'administration' menu in the top left is missing in my Xubuntu 10.04, is that normal?
<LSEactuary> i was wondering if you could help me
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  video card/features/effects/eyecandy . if you install teh vbox guest addations it might work.
<itaylor57> erUSUL: thanks you beat me to the link
<AbhiJit> !ask | LSEactuary
<ubottu> LSEactuary: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_unallocated_> Redcoil: I don't know because i never used xubuntu, sorry. :-(
<LSEactuary> i tired to install ubuntu via a CD but this error comes up
<LSEactuary> Error activating XKB configuration.
<Redcoil> _unallocated_: Well yeah, I'd ask in #xubuntu but it appears to be empty :P
<AbhiJit> Redcoil, try #xfce
<LSEactuary> It can happen under various circumstances:
<Redcoil> AbhiJit: Okay, thanks
<_unallocated_> Redcoil: Oh! Got it, maybe they're idle (away)
<LSEactuary> A bug in the libxklavier library
<LSEactuary> A bug in X server (xkbcomp,xmodmap utilities)
<LSEactuary> X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<LSEactuary> X server version data:
<LSEactuary> The X.org Foundation
<LSEactuary> 10900000
<ilovefairuz> !paste | LSEactuary
<LSEactuary> If you report this situation as a bug, please include
<ubottu> LSEactuary: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LSEactuary> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646942
<faustisch> How do I install mysql in Ubuntu 10.10?
<ilovefairuz> faustisch: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<bolD> apt-get install
<erUSUL> faustisch: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<AbhiJit> !lamp | faustisch
<ubottu> faustisch: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LSEactuary> im new to ubtunu btw
<Redcoil> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<LSEactuary> abhijit
<bolD> dpkg -l | grep mysql and then apt-get install mysql..
<AbhiJit> faustisch, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html <- for only mysql
<faustisch> ilovefairuz, erUSUL, AbhiJit, thanks
<bolD> Dr_Willis, lamp will not be useful to me. (my question: howto install any soft on ubuntu 8.10 php+apache+mysql).
<AbhiJit> LSEactuary, i dunno. if some one know they will anser. till then try google forums etc
<LSEactuary> i did - theres no clear answer
<faustisch> ilovefairuz, I love Fairuz too ;)
<AbhiJit> ok
<ActionParsnip> hey all if my replys are slow ots cos i got a new phone which sucks at irc
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: yea likely excuse
<faustisch> "sudo netstat -tap | grep mysql" waits forever :/
<cg_cnu> <AbhiJit> Hey abhijith thanks for your help. Have a great day. I will be back If i have any doubts.
<AbhiJit> acke-, we are in same boat. my kb dead. i m using onscreen kb. :'(
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, ^^^
<AbhiJit> cg_cnu, yeah. welcome! :)
<ActionParsnip> itaor: trust me. g1 androkd kicks the ass off this lg gt450 for typing
<Redcoil> AbhiJit: That must be a pain in the back
<AbhiJit> Redcoil, yeah! :'(
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: im stuck with a iphone G3 until the contract runs out, can't wait
<Redcoil> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ilovefairuz> Redcoil: what's your "IDE" question?
<ActionParsnip> i'd say any phone would be better for you dude ;)
<Redcoil> ilovefairuz: Oh, I was just checking what IDEs there were
<Redcoil> ilovefairuz: I am just guessing 'others' translates to 'Xfce'?
<ilovefairuz> Redcoil: nope, they don't integrate with any particular desktop environment
<anirudh_3000> hi
<itaylor57> Redcoil: I use Gvim and eclipse
<ilovefairuz> Redcoil: eclipse and netbeans are written in Java, qtcreator in vanilla Qt 4
<ilovefairuz> hello anirudh_3000
<ActionParsnip> redcoil: xcce isn't an ide, its a de or desttop en ironment
<Redcoil> ActionParsnip: I know, but I was guessing since the others run in either  KDE or GNOME, those listed under 'others' would be for xfce
<ActionParsnip> redcoil: you can use apps from other de ens. you'll just drag in a tonne of deps
<ActionParsnip> gan
<Dr_Willis> and can get cluttered menus...
<AbhiJit> :p
<Dr_Willis> kde and gnome and xfce and lubuntu all need to have a big meeting on how to name some things. :) if you install more hten 1 desktop you can have 2+ menu items for things like 'Screensaver' and 'terminal'
<itaylor57> i run eclipse from with in gnome, no problems
<ActionParsnip> drwills: smart icons get told to show in only tbhier de
<Redcoil> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Redcoil> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ilovefairuz> !messagethebot  | Redcoil
<ubottu> Redcoil: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Redcoil> Oh.
<warz> hi all. when installing things from source, like an irc server daemon for example, where is the most common place to put these directories? i usually run them out of my /home directory, but is there a more standard place?
<GuyCanada> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<erUSUL> warz: /usr/local/ or /opt/ depending on how the progam install itself
<ilovefairuz> warz: use checkinstall
<ilovefairuz> !compile | warz
<ubottu> warz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Guest82283> "sudo aplay -l" says i don't have a soundcard, but i know i do - how do i fix it?
<ilovefairuz> Guest82283: pastebin: lspci -v
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Guest82283
<ubottu> Guest82283: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Asad2005> I am planning to switch from 32bit to 64bit because i bought an SSD. If i copy my home folder to the 64bit installation would it work?
<faustisch> what the hell is wrong with mysql-server it's only 60KB!!!
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to do file transfer with sftp. sshd and sftp are set up. Everything works fine with files under 1MB. But at 1MB the connection just drops. What do?
<faustisch> ?
<erUSUL> Asad2005: your home is data. data is the same in 32 and 64 bits systems
<unique> if im assigned a block of /48 ipv6 how many ips do i actually get?
<AbhiJit> Asad2005, anything other than program data will work
<erUSUL> faustisch: is a meta-package
<ilovefairuz> faustisch: it's a virtual package that will grab the latest "stable" version of mysql
<faustisch> erUSUL, I tried dpkg purge and apt-get purge, but upon install, it won't ask for root password; what's wrong?
<erUSUL> faustisch: probably is an empty package that only depends in mysql-server-5.whatever
<Dr_Willis> LogicallyDashing:  wired or wireless network?
<erUSUL> !metpackage
<erUSUL> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Asad2005> AbhiJit: My main concern is email evolution messages and settings
<faustisch> I know what a meta-package is, thank you
<LogicallyDashing> Asad2005: When computer systems are described with "bits" it's referring to the word length. That means the CPU can handle bigger numbers at a single time. If the numbers are smaller than usual it'll still work, that's why 32bit apps can run on 64 bit hardware.
<LogicallyDashing> Dr_Willis: wired
<erUSUL> !root | faustisch
<ubottu> faustisch: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> LogicallyDashing:  you have tried scp? or some other tools to copy the data?
<faustisch> erUSUL, the root password for mysql, not unix-wide
<Guest82283> ilovefairuz: here's my lspci -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544989/
<AbhiJit> Asad2005, you can do that.
<faustisch> erUSUL, root user in mysql
<erUSUL> faustisch: i see; dunno.
<faustisch> erUSUL, I purged mysql-server
<Asad2005> The other question is regarding memory limit. Which one better stay 32bit and use PAE kernel or go 64bit
<salil> ilovefairuz: I made the a ".desktop" there.. But it is not showing up at the login..
<erUSUL> Asad2005: 64 bits
<salil> Do i need to add it somewhere else too ilovefairuz?
<LogicallyDashing> Dr_Willis: yeah, it looks like scp works just fine
<nothingspecial> faustisch: Is this what you mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<Goliath> aloha
<Goliath> i am connecting my hdmi to my tv
<nirazio> How do I mount an USB powered external NTFS drive? I've installed both Mount Manager and NTFS Configuration Tool. This drive is encrypted having used Windows Bit Locker. I know the password.
<LogicallyDashing> Dr_Willis: can you recommend a graphical client for scp?
<Goliath> how can i use hdmi out as audio tv (the tv) ?
<AbhiJit> !64 | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<aertyu> Hi
<salil> !hi | aertyu
<erUSUL> nirazio: do not think linux supports bitlocker
<erUSUL> nirazio: usb disk should mount automatically when you plug them
<lynatik> anybody know program like PL/SQL Developer for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> LogicallyDashing:   never really needed one. Im not sure what nautilus uses for its ssh server connection. or try that sshfs tool then you mount the repote place. and access ias if it was a local dir
<LogicallyDashing> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<aertyu> hi salil
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  its possible bitlocker isent supported in linux. i cant recall anyone else ever mentionign trying it..
<AbhiJit> lynatik, you want a database with plsql support?
<salil> hi aertyu
<Jemt> Hi. Can I have Ubuntu require a password when USB sticks are mounted ?
<erUSUL> lynatik: install postgresql ?
<ilovefairuz> salil: are you sure the file syntax is correct ?
<Asad2005> The SSD I bought is only 60 GB and i have two options 1-partition as 20 GB root and 40GB /home 2-install all on one partition. Which one better and how about swap partition or swap file
<lynatik> no, i use oracle. I worked with PL/SQL Developer on Windows
<AbhiJit> gn
<lynatik> I need the same nice program for writing PL/Sql code
<veilig_abt> is there a way to recursively compare two directories (A & B) and find the # of files A is missing compared to B?  the two should be identical
<Guest82283> "sudo aplay -l" doesn't show my soundcard. "sudo lspci -v" gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544989/ what do i do next?
<nirazio> How can I install a real time kernel?Is there a repository I can use to install linux-rt for Ubuntu 10.10? This package used to be available from the default repositories but isn't in the 10.10 repositories...
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  you could put a swap partition on a seperate hd if you wanted.  Depends on your ram. You might never touch your swap.
<salil> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544993/
<nothingspecial> Jemt: Somewhere in gconf you can turn the automount off
<hylian> how do i remove unity from my netbook? i positively hate it.
<frxstrem> how can I remove an application whose dependencies are not met?
<salil> frxstrem: How did it get installed in the first place?
<Jemt> nothingspecial: I can still mount it without a password
<Jemt> I want to restrict access to external drives
<Jemt> ... but allow my self to use USB sticks
<frxstrem> salil: well, I installed LAMP and then phpmyadmin, and then I tried to uninstall both but something went wrong along the way and phpmyadmin didn't get uninstall properly
<frxstrem> uninstalled*
<hylian> will i damage anything if i just sudo apt-get remove unity and reboot?
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  proberly not. you do have other desktop/window maangers installed?
<nothingspecial> Jemt: Yes using the mount command
<salil> frxstrem: Check the properties of phpmyadmin in synaptic.. There  will be an "Installed files" tab.. Individually remove all files listed in that (or verify if they have been deleted)
<salil> Only way i can think of
<zamba> what app do i use to create dvds in linux/ubuntu?
<Jemt> nothingspecial: No, by simply using Nautilus - auto mount has nothing to do with restricting access
<hylian> Dr_Willis, i ssumed that regular old gnome was underneath and that unity just sat on top of it, am i wrong?
<frxstrem> salil: I don't have a graphical user interface to use, thus I cannot use Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  clarify the task.. you mean make 'data' dvd' or convert video to dvd-disks playable in dvd players?
<zamba> Dr_Willis: the latter
<cognitiaclaeves> I changed the resolution of the splash screen and now I can't get it to boot without invoking a text recovery screen.  ( I've uninstalled xserver-xorg, gdm, and every damned thing that I can think of to get it to boot straight into text mode. )
<Carbon357>  does anyone think it would be possible to use a linux usb bootable distro to boot and load virtual box plus windows xp then use antivirus programs to scan that computers hard drive. ?
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  install ubuntu-desktop - that will pull in  the full gnome desktop. and you can select gnome at the login screens
<zamba> Dr_Willis: also creating menus
<salil> frxstrem: Try googling on getting the list of installed files.. you should find something
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm trying to get my system back to a "known good" so that I can reinstall the GUI.
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  its more of a 'converting;' not burning. :) many tools can convert a video to 'dvd iso format'  i use 'devede' all the time.
<salil> ilovefairuz: ?
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  or perjhaps k9copy
<cognitiaclaeves> ... but can't get it to boot past the recovery menu, which isn't helpful.
<hylian> Dr_Willis, as usual you have been of great help, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves:  you do realize theres a 'text' option you can give to grub tjhat will boot to the text based console, disabling plymouth and gdm?
<hylian> ok, i am gonna apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then remove unity. thank
<zamba> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll give it a spin :)
<cognitiaclaeves> Dr_willis: not sure.  I tried replacing 'splash' with 'text' in the kernel options, I still get a text recovery menu.
<nothingspecial> Jemt: A specific drive, or any drive?
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves:   the 'text' mode is not the same as a recovery mode..
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves:  i dont get a recovery menu. i just get the login: console :)
<Dr_Willis> # To disable Plymouth and have a TEXT boot screens  Change -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Jemt> nothingspecial: Any storage device if possible. But USB devices will do to begin with. I can just remove the user from the cd-rom group
<FloodBot4> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> blank = it would start GDM.. if you use 'text' gdm is also disabled.
<nothingspecial> Jemt: Yes
<cognitiaclaeves> Dr_Willis: "quiet text" still gives me a recovery menu.  I think something else is going on, but I can't tell what.. the damned recovery menu clears the prompts that I would otherwise see.
<Jemt> nothingspecial: But I still don't know how to have Ubuntu request a password when mounting USB devices
<vonz> Could someone here help me? I'm having a major problem with my laptop. I have a hard disk of 160Gb. It was splitted to C: (Vista) and X: (Xubuntu) partitions. With KDE Partiotion Manager I formatted the whole C: and put it to Y: and Z:. Now my computer doesn't have this Multiboot-Menu anymore and it just gives me an error: "Non-System disk or disk errror, replace and strike any key to continue". I can access to my Xubuntu with the installation CD: I
<vonz> put the CD in -> I choose Boot from the local disk -> Everything works perfectly. How can I modify this Multiboot Screen or even delete it completely?
<nothingspecial> Ah, system wide, all users? Nor do I off hand
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves:  i have grub configred to not even show the grub recovery menu items. so  i cant really suggest anything else.
<wish^> Im having a problem with my display driver in ubuntu, when i drag my mouse to the right out of my screen it scrolls/pans.. Almost like im using duel screen when im not, if anyone has any idea how to fix this i would greatly appreciate any help you may be able to offer
<Dr_Willis> vonz:  sonds like you dont have grub installed. This is a pure Ubuntu system now?
<Carbon357> Wish:  sounds like your resolution is set higher then your monitor is capable of displaying
<Dr_Willis> wish^:  it pans around showing a larger part of the screen that was hidden you mean?
<vonz> Yes it is. I am not sure about grub. I am second-day-linux-user :)
<MrPicard> Greetings!, ive got a minor problem, it seems i cannot locate a mysql package in ubuntu any ideas why?
<cognitiaclaeves> Dr_Willis: The problem is that I'm not choosing the recovery menu item... this happens when booting with the usual choice after replace "quiet splash" with "quiet text" .
<Jemt> nothingspecial: Nope, just for one account
<E1We11> !ops GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   E1We11 Sevas pupuserc1803c rigved MrPicard Blue-Omega avdi rlp10 wish^ MaWaLe freelock_ bhaal275 StrangeCharm rocket16 krabador LouisJB nit-wit githogori vonz cognitiaclaeves jjman
<E1We11> !ops GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   mieko Biolunar apensi5 rockSolid tq leviatan manyuel vitor-br Jettis soroush sin_tax icedearth benkevan pooky Ericounet johntash kikr jillsmitt_ bots Dice-Man noisewaterphd martind
<E1We11> !ops GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   Stoil89 m00se Syburg Roasted_ wilhart hwilde Scunizi dotblank vvdveen litlebuda pianoGogo NEXUS-6 cbilljones Abhinav1 bolD d3v0 ShakeyJake Finnish x3cion seiflotfy JulioNeto Hut n2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> vonz:  is there anything worth keeping on the system? it may be easier to just do a reinstall.
<MrPicard> Also, love the new anti-flood system :D
<cognitiaclaeves> Anyone use finch?
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<cognitiaclaeves> How do I get that box bigger?
<nothingspecial> Jemt: Something to do with HAL I guess??
<rocket16> MrPicard: Me too. :D
<Jemt> nothingspecial: I think it would be fine to implement it in the Window Manager. I've disabled shell access. So perhaps somewhere in Gnome
<MrPicard> Is it ok to ask questions about ec2 in here? it seems like #ubuntu-server is rather dead right now.
<vonz> ubottu: Well you're right.. I have some stuff to keep but i can put them to other partitions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cognitiaclaeves> Dr_Willis: That looked like some kind of config file setting... which files was that?
<nirazio> In Trash I can organize files by last modified date, and others,but I want to see last deleted files. Is there a way?
<cognitiaclaeves> *file
<rigved> !brain | vonz
<ubottu> vonz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves: settings are in /etc/default/grub
<cognitiaclaeves> Dr_Willis: That's a directory, right?  What's the file name?
<vonz> oops, that last one was to Dr_Willis :D
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves: settings are in /etc/default/grub  is a file....
<sin_tax> Anyone running 10.10 under VBox?  I have 10.04 running fine, curious if there are any issues with 10.10
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves:  tjheres also /etc/grub.d/* stuff
<rigved> MrPicard: not really but ask and if someone knows they will answer, but no promises
<cognitiaclaeves> Dr_Willis: Ok.  Thanks.  I'll give that a shot.
<MrPicard> Ok, thanks Rigved, ok ive been using the offical ubuntu 10.10 AMI provided by Concanical and ive had minor problems such as the full locking of being unable to deploy ftp to additonal users without them using a .pem key (which my ftp client cannot handle) any ideas what i can do?
<intick> .
<sammy> so command-not-found checks to see if you're in the 'admin' group, to tell you you can use sudo to install a package, rather than saying you should ask your administrator. yet, there is no admin group on my box, and the only group listed in the sudoers file to run any command with sudo is the 'sudo' group. am I missing something, or should I go file a bug?
<vonz> Dr_Willis: How can I copy my stuff to a safe partition? :)
<rigved> MrPicard: which ftp client are you using?
<MrPicard> rigved filezilla :-)
<sammy> (there is no admin nor wheel group, actually. only staff.) maybe if you make someone 'an administrator' with the default gnome user admin GUI, it creates the admin group and puts them in it?
<wish^> Carbon357: Well, there is only horizontal scrolling nothing vertical, and the screen looks completely normal
<wish^> Carbon357: and when i scroll right, its just a black screen
<wish^> Carbon357: i can even show half of that and half of the original screen
<vonz> Dr_Willis, I have X:, Y: and Z: partitions. X: is for Xubuntu. I can see the Y: and Z: from KDE Partition Manager, but not from anywhere else...
<rigved> MrPicard: ok. and are you running a ftp daemon on the server?
<wish^> Carbon357: resolution is set to auto in Nvidia X server configuration
<nothingspecial> Jemt: Try in system > administration > users and groups. Go to advanced settings and unchek the option
<MrPicard> Yup, the default and proftpd
<nothingspecial> *uncheck
<MrPicard> rigved: Yup, the default and proftpd
<mmica> Hi, funny FloodBot :D
<LogicallyDashing> yay now I can move files between my computers freely
<LogicallyDashing> sshfs is awesome
<rlp10> can someone help me troubleshoot my soundcard?
<rlp10> it's a poulsbo hda intel soundcard
<sam-_-> !ask | rlp10
<ubottu> rlp10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrPicard> rigved: Yup, the default and proftpd
<MrKeuner> on this macbook the boot screen image(purple ubuntu with coloring dots) is not as nice as the boot image on my lenovo x200. is it because of the video card? where can I change it?
<rlp10> my soundcard isn't detected by "sudo aplay -l" although i can see it under "sudo lspci -v" what should i do?
<wish^> Carbon357:  when i manually try and set the resolution, i have to restart my computer because the screen goes black.. any ideas?
<rigved> MrPicard: did you follow this guide to set it up? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<wish^> Is there anyone familiar with Nvidia X server configuration?
<MrPicard> rigved: Yup but it uses a certain key system for ssh which it only allows.
<unique> if im assigned a block of /48 ipv6 how many ips do i actually get?
<rigved> MrPicard: ok so this key is what your users need in the form of a .pem file?
<MrPicard> rigved correct (sadly) i just want to use it like i do on the rackspace cloud where i can just set it up in 2 clicks.
<Redcoil> If even Xubuntu is too slow on my rather old Mac, what other light-weight PPC linuxes are there?
<rigved> MrPicard: on rackspace you use a web server managemetn panel?
<rigved> *management
<cognitiaclaeves> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> Redcoil:  not many these days
<hplc> what the fastest way to generate 15 rows of 15 alfanumerical chars each and redirect output to a txt file?
<Redcoil> Dr_Willis: Yes, I guessed so. It'd probably much speedier if I were running it on my internal HD instead of an external one, but I'm not quite giving up OS X :P
<rigved> MrPicard: well, when your users try to log into your system, the server should automatically send the cert file (.pem) to the users. this does not happen?
<cognitiaclaeves> Dr_Willis: The recovery menu still popped up.  You've never heard a text-based recovery menu just forcing itself to display?
<Dr_Willis> Redcoil:  all i use my PPC imac for is an OS-X based 'ssh teminal'
<spinningcompass> hplc: It involves a cat. ;)
<MrPicard> rigved: Yup they just provide a root password to login, as on AWS this isnt the case, my server rejects all connections.
<hplc> well not just 1 such "cube" , 1 can be done manually, but say 20 such cubes
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves:  nope. there might be some kernel option its using, check the configs/grub.cfg i guess. or some lock/file to tell it to go to recovery mode
<hplc> spinningcompass: well can the cat command generate random data in such a way?
<rigved> MrPicard: oh do you use sftp or ftps?
<spinningcompass> hplc: Mine does.
<hplc> spinningcompass: feel free to tell how
<spinningcompass> hplc: Well, I leave my laptop open. My cat walks across the keyboard.
<Redcoil> Dr_Willis: Might you know how Arch Linux would fare?
<Dr_Willis> Redcoil:  i imagine it would take forever to get isntalled.. :)
<MrPicard> rigved: ftps
<Dr_Willis> Redcoil:  check the disrtowatch homepage. ther emay be some other ppc linux;s out. but they are getting  a bit rare.
<Redcoil> Okay
<lotec> anyone know how to authenicate to an https address threw terminal?
<MrPicard> rigved: also when i su - user it requests a password however AMIs dont get root passwords just the .pem file.
<rigved> MrPicard: have you added the nonlogin shell?
<hplc> spinningcompass: BAH!!!! veeeery funny, seriously, generation of truly random cubes even possible in Linux?
<MrPicard> rigved: Nope, tell me more :)
<rigved> MrPicard: nologin shell
 * Dr_Willis wonders how a 'truely random cube' is different from a 'some what random cube'
<rigved> MrPicard: it's given in the link which i talked about - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<spinningcompass> hplc: Check out Python and numpy.
<rigved> MrPicard: scroll down to securing ftp
<boywonder> hi can anyone please tell me if ipv6 is on as standard for 10.04?
<Jordan_U> boywonder: It is.
<boywonder> thanks
<Jordan_U> boywonder: You're welcome.
<wish^> Is there anyone familiar with Nvidia X server configuration? For some reason when i drag my mouse to the right out of my screen it scrolls to black screen as if i should have duel screen, but this is a laptop. My resolution is set to auto and when i manually try to change it my computer screen goes black and i have to restart.. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<lotec> anyone have any idea?  trying to authenicate to a firebox, but i have no gui to bring up a web page, and Lynx will not open https pages
<gurra> suppose sda1 has data on it and sdb1 is empty, will this command erase the data on sda1 or mirror it to sdb1? mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<patrick_> hi
<balloooza> wish^: Where did you install Nvidia driver from?
<nothingspecial> lotec: Have you tried elinks?
<wish^> i used apt-get
<lotec> nothingspecial, ill try that forgot aobut elinks
<Goliath> he
<Goliath> how can i do this (mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.3 file.wav) in smplayer?
<balloooza> wish^: What nvidia card do you have (lspci if you dont know)
<wish^> balloooza: i have a Geforce G105M 512
<valros> Why is it that whenever a usb drive is inserted my external hdd will not mount on startup, saying serios errors ocurred?
<mohamed> hii pepole
<balloooza> wish^: take a look at http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us to make sure you have the right version of the driver
<Aufwind> How do I check under ubuntu if my notebook has a 32 bit or a 64 bit processor?
<balloooza> wish^: It looks like you should be using the latest version (some older cards support only certain drivers)
<balloooza> Aufwind: What does the sticker say
<balloooza> Aufwind: the processor sticker that is
<Aufwind> balloooza: T2400?
<Aufwind> balloooza: You mean that?
<valros> Aufwind: look at the output of sudo lshw?
<balloooza> Aufwind: No 64 bit
<Aufwind> balloooza: valros Thank you!
<balloooza> Aufwind: but usualy you can assume a processor is 64 these days, except for small laptops, and low power laptops
<erUSUL> Aufwind: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<erUSUL> Aufwind: if you see output with lm colored in red you have 6 bits
<lotec> nothingspecial, well that started, but needs java, does elinks support java?
<Goliath> HEY
<Goliath> * (Linux) Now it's possible to choose the audio device to be used with alsa (needs the application "aplay").
<wish^> balloooza: Im using a driver that is listed as compatible for my card and Linux 64bit, but it isnt the latest.. But when i installed i used the sudo apt-get nvidia-current command
<Goliath> SMPlayer v0.6.4
<Goliath> how do i do that?
<valros> I have an entry in fstab to automatically mount an internal hdd, it works fine unless a usb drive is pluggin in at startup, why?
<balloooza> wish^: That is fine, can you get into recovery mode on the ubuntu box?
<wish^> im on the ubuntu box now
<Zitronenfalter> Kennt ihr schon diese tollen Zeichen? Das M, das Komma und der Punkt!
<erUSUL> !de | Zitronenfalter
<Zitronenfalter> .,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.
<ubottu> Zitronenfalter: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Zitronenfalter> ,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,
<balloooza> wish^: so your using mirc or something
<Zitronenfalter> m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m.,m
<FloodBot4> Zitronenfalter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wish^> balloooza: im typing from that box now, and im using irssi
<nothingspecial> lotec: I`m not 100% but I believe it does, you will have to compile it though, I don`t think the repo one has it enabled
<wish^> balloooza: like i said, the problem is the scrolling. And when i try to change resolution the screen goes black so i have to restart the computer from the power button, but when i turn it back on its been reverted to auto
<Tigger__> has there been a malfunction of some kind :-)
<valros> nvm, i think i got it
<lotec> nothingspecial,  yea reading on it now
<balloooza> wish^: OK, did you try to default all your settings, and did you change anything?
<Penguinista> Hello all :]
<whooby> Penguinista: hello :()
<whooby> :)
<OneTonTurd> Hi
<balloooza> woa, some fios people, envious
<wish^> balloooza: no i havent changed anything, and everything was working fine in standard mode without the nvidia drivers
<Penguinista> I am facing a problem with installing, ubuntu on my 32GB usb.
<wish^> balloooza: problem was when i wanted to enable visual effects i had to install the drivers
<Penguinista> I am trying it from past 3 days.
<whooby> Penguinista: what kind of usb key are you using?
<balloooza> wish^: Hmm, try to explain what is happening again, it seems like a very strange issue
<wish^> balloooza: and its from there its got messed up
<Penguinista> Kingston
<whooby> Penguinista: okey
<nocturnalslaught> any1 know a nice easy gui for iptables :P?
<ls005> hi guys
<Penguinista> It was working good, when I had installed, BT4 last time, I formated it and tried to install ubuntu but, failed everytime..
<Penguinista> Can anyone figure out what wrong I am doing or something?
<wish^> balloooza: Ok, my screen looks completely normal. But when i move my mouse out of my screen on the right side, it scrolls to another full screen that has nothing on it
<whooby> Penguinista: on the same machine?
<OneTonTurd> Penguinista: are you running windows?
<ls005> i've a problem with the internet connection...my pc is regurally connected to the router but it doesn't surf the web...
<Penguinista> Nope I am running 10.10
<wish^> balloooza: If i only scroll half way i see half of my original screen and the other half is black
<OneTonTurd> Have you used a usb creator?
<balloooza> wish^: Oh wow, what mode are the appearance settings on
<wish^> balloooza: Visual effects
<wish^> balloooza: is on extra
<ls005> no one?
<Penguinista> OneTonTurd: you mean, start up disk creator?
<balloooza> wish^: Try the lower option, it sounds like a compositing problem, with the switcher plugin
<ubuntu> I have issues installing ubuntu along with windows 7 x64
<wish^> balloooza: none or normal?
<balloooza> wish^: normal
<wish^> balloooza: do i need to restart for the changes to take effect, cause without a restart it doesnt seem to have changed antyhing at all
<ubuntu> I do not have the option of doing dual
<balloooza> wish^: do the windows still wobble
<dangerFlakes> hello
<wish^> balloooza: nop
<ubuntu> I only have the option of ereasing the entire disk
<al_nz1> if i have a raw, ddrescue image, of a winxp machine - can I p2v it? I cant actually boot the image as the hardware has died on me....for use in vbox and the like
<massimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lotec> anyone know what pkg i need to apt-get for libmozjs-dev and spidermonkey-bin?
<ubuntu> can someone help please
<dangerFlakes> super noob here, Im trying to install XBMC on a new Zotac MAG box, and Im stuck installing Nvidia drivers
<dangerFlakes> can anyone help?
<lotec> referencing this to install elinks with java http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/looking-for-textbrowser-with-javascript-support-or-elink-javascript-support-751828/#post3665712
<dangerFlakes> Im on 9.10
<Penguinista> I tried, unetbootin but, after instalation is complete, it gives me boot error
<ubuntu> help with 10.10
<ubuntu> anyone
<balloooza> wish^: So at this point I do not know how much help I can be, I have never heard of this problem, most likely you will need to do some reinstalling, and make sure you erase config files
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wish^> balloooza: i appreciate you trying anyway, i guess ill uninstall the nvidia drivers and try and reinstall the newest version from scratch
<dotblank> ubuntu
<dangerFlakes> how do I edit the x config as root
<dotblank> dangerFlakes, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kein> sudo nano xorg.conf
<whooby> Penguinista: I've had some clients that had problem installing it on a 32gb usb disk
<knightwise> hey everyone
<dangerFlakes> haha, thanks
<dotblank> You know ubuntu provides usb images...
<dangerFlakes> im horrible at this
<Kein> Hey, any ida why bash ignores use_colors flag? here: http://rn0.ru/show/1341/
<Kein> color are enabled in xterm
<darawan> hi
<Penguinista> so, that means, I cannot install it on my usb? whooby?
<balloooza> dangerFlakes: X config is moved now, it is now in a .d directory, But I still think you can add things to the xorg.conf, just not change things that existed
<toshiba_> hi
<darawan> slaw
<balloooza>  Penguinista Did you verify the download
<balloooza> toshiba_: hi
<toshiba_> im new to this and to linux
<dotblank> Kein, hmm could you explin the problem more?
<whooby> Penguinista: well i'm not sure, I've got a Kingston 16gb and it works great hoever I had a kingston 32gb in the past which I had no luck at all with :(
<Kein> dotblank » I changed the default PS1
<Kein> as you can see form the paste
<balloooza> Penguinista: Did you try to partition the drive, and only use a small part of it
<Kein> but problem is: thosechanges must be applied obly if colors are enabled
<dangerFlakes> so when it says to edit the xconfig file and restart the x server, what am I editing, and does that just mean restart
<Penguinista> balloooza: I did write it to a DVD and installed on my hard disk.
<Kein> and they are. But somehow it always "else"
<Penguinista> and currently using it, balloooza :]
<Kein> the second PS1, that's left unchanged
<toshiba_> www.streamlinefm.net live in 5
<Kein> I wonder why...
<dotblank> Kein, have you tried setting it in your bas rc
<dotblank> bash rc
<nirazio> I want to compile a Kernel module.What is the minimal set of packages that I need to download to succeed?
<whooby> Penguinista: is it a Kingston DataTraveler?
<Kein> yes, it's bashrc ofc
<balloooza> Penguinista: OOOO I know, it is the fat file system, fat 32 has a max of 32 GB
<Kein> what else? ;P
<dotblank> then reload the terminal
<erUSUL> nirazio: build-essential and kernel headers
<Penguinista> whooby: Yes.
<Kein> Idid
<dotblank> Whats your bash.rc?
<Kein> the changes works if I addthem to the second PS1 form the else block
<balloooza> Penguinista: That is why it is fat32 (or that is why it should be called that at least, it could be because it uses 32 bit something)
<nirazio> erUSUL: how to install those packages??
<erUSUL> !software | nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<whooby> Penguinista: that's the one i had som issues with
<faction918> Any ideas why I would not be able to check the executiable bit on files on an external drive? Something in the FSTAB?
<erUSUL> nirazio:  « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential »
<dotblank> faction918, The drive my be mounted as noexec or not have the security descripters
<LucaS05> please guys help me...
<dotblank> !ask | LucaS05
<ubottu> LucaS05: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kein> http://rn0.ru/show/1342/
<Kein> errr
<Kein> dotblank http://rn0.ru/show/1342/
<LucaS05> i've asked before.... i've a problem with the internet connection...my pc is regurally connected to the router but it doesn't surf the web...
<Penguinista> Oh my god. I did a foolish thing then, I have no iso image of bt4 anymore. I taught, I could easily install ubuntu on this USB and use it, so did I formated it.
<Kein> dotblank » check line 52
<Kein> dotblank » it's supposed to check if colors are enabled and then use special PS1 syntax
<faction918> dotblank: add exec to the fstab line?
<Penguinista> :'(
<matthiaskrgr> my monitor image was just turning strange, it was entirely filled with white and grey stripes going vertically and I had to force the PC down holding the power button donw
<nirazio> I tried to watch a dvd on ubuntu 10.10 but with no success. I went to medibuntu to check that I have all the required repositaries. Everything was up to date. So what's wrong?
<balloooza> Penguinista: It happens to the best of us, That and loosing flash drives
<matthiaskrgr> dowb
<matthiaskrgr> *down
<matthiaskrgr> anyone knows what that was/how I can fix it?
<LucaS05> ...
<dotblank> faction918, you may have a noexec option in fstab
<matthiaskrgr> radeon x1300 here of a thinkpad t60
<dangerFlakes> I have the restricted Nvidia drivers enabled,but not using them, how do I use them?
<dotblank> LucaS05, can you ping google.com fromt he terminal
<faction918> nope, no noexec
<faction918> "/dev/sdc1   /media/wdmb ntfs    #rw,user,exec,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000"
<dotblank> faction918, what is the FStype?
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: is your monitor connected with a dvi or vga
<dotblank> ah
<faction918> well just added the exec
<matthiaskrgr> laptop
<Penguinista> Anyways, I will download BT4 R2 and install it. Thanks for all your help whooby and balloooza :]
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: duh, just got that
<dhiaeldeen> i'm using blender, http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?t=200606 <<< and made this character with blender, what do you think?
<whooby> Penguinista: np m8 :)
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: sorry, I need to read better
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: is it only happening when things move?
<matthiaskrgr> balloooza: when I start the pc (booting) short before the login screen is shown, there also is a *interesting* colorswitching but after a few secs everything is fine
<dotblank> faction918, well I don't play around with ntfs much but I guess you could technically aufs union mount the ntfs drive with a folder on ext3/4 then set the ntfs one ro
<matthiaskrgr> balloooza: I don't know how to reproduce itm it appeared to raise from nothing
<dangerFlakes> anyone? enabled nvidia drivers, but not in use, how do I use them?
<dotblank> the changes to the device will get copied over to the other union and you should be able to execute that
<matthiaskrgr> balloooza: could it be a internal hardware defect?
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: How often will it happen
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: and yes, that is possible but not likely
<lotec> yea i am unable to find any packages to build in java support for elinks libmozjs-dev spidermonkey-bin both look llike they are unavalable
<matthiaskrgr> I think it happened two or four times since I updated to 10.10
<dangerFlakes> ill give you an internet high five if you can help me out
<matthiaskrgr> before I didn't notice it
<matthiaskrgr> the color temporary color shifting at startup is/was quite reproducible I think
<dangerFlakes> is there another channel I can try?
<dotblank> Kein, have you tried putting yes in quotes
<matthiaskrgr> next time I'll try to connect a external monitor when it happens and see if it is affected, too
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: so whtat is the problem then, I am a little confused now, is it just like something that happens and requires you to reboot
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: it was an external monitor?
<matthiaskrgr> no, the built in one of my thinkpad t60
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: hmm, so when does this happen besides login
<matthiaskrgr> the entire screen goes strange and I have no idea what to do against it but  shutting i down
<matthiaskrgr> 21:02 < balloooza> matthiaskrgr: hmm, so when does this happen besides login
<matthiaskrgr> that's the problem , I have no idea :)
<matthiaskrgr> I joined here *hoping* (yesm that's evil ;) )21:02 < balloooza> matthiaskrgr: hmm, so when does this happen besides login
<matthiaskrgr> that other people had the same problem
<matthiaskrgr> and probably also had solutions
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: actualy I just helped someone with an Nvidia problem, but their screen blacked out when they went to the side
<matthiaskrgr> went to the side?
<LucaS05> bye all
<dangerFlakes> I have an nvidia problem :)
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: I was not able to come up with a solution, but it was related to nvidia drivers
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: Yes like move your mouse to the side of the screen
<dotblank> nvidia makes me rage...
<dotblank> but thats OT
 * balloooza aggrees
<Jemt> nothingspecial: Hello again. I found a solution to my problem. You can have Ubuntu ask for authorization when mounting devices, by changes the configuration in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy. Simply find the mount options and change the "allow_active" property from "yes" to "auth_admin" or "auth_admin_keep". Though you might want to know :)
<matthiaskrgr> since I have a ati radeon x1300, it is very unlikely that I'm affected by nvidia drivers I think :)
<bencahill_> hey, would it be possible to transfer a hdd command-line install to a LiveUSB install, by any chance?
<dotblank> bencahill_, yea you should but the boot loader will be messed up
<balloooza> matthiaskrgr: Did you look on google to see if anyone else has your peoblem
<biopyte> i'm successfully using a huawei e1552 mobile broadband usb stick with a 10.04 box. but the stick doesnt work with a 10.10 install. the basic problem, i believe, is the stick is not properly recognized by 10.10 (no desktop icon popping up, after the stick was plugged in, no entry in /media). however, the stick is recognized by lsusb. any idea how to make that stick visible to the system?
<dangerFlakes> so i got the restricted nvidia drivers enabled, but it says they are not being used. and I cant get into the settings. says something about editing xconfig and restarting x server.
<wish^> how do i check in terminal which driver x i using?
<dangerFlakes> how do I remedy this?
<dotblank> wish^, glxinfo I think
<Aihetleos> how to open .so files
<i_is_broke> dangerFlakes, reboot
<dangerFlakes> I have, but will again
<dangerFlakes> doing it now
<balloooza> We need to go and kill nvidia, or make #ubuntu-nvida
<matthiaskrgr> hmm, most items seem to be related to monitor "turning off" which is defenitely not the case in my case
<bencahill_> dotblank, would it matter if I used this? (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-810/)
<i_is_broke> balloooza, i agree, it plays hell on my 240
<bencahill_> dotblank, the computer doesn't have native USB booting support
<Aihetleos>  how to open .so files???
<Mjiig> http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp does that applet work for anyone? for me it stops on a black screen...
<balloooza> Aihetleos: in short, you dont
<wish^> dangerFlakes: did you run the command to use the nvidia config ?
<dotblank> bencahill_, oh well you would need to use a cd to get a bootloader then chainload onto the usb
<dangerFlakes> probably not
<UnholyTerror> wish, egrep "EE|WW" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dotblank> or have the kernel on the cd and initramfs
<bencahill_> dotblank, correct, would it work?
<dangerFlakes> i dont know what that is
<dotblank> and pass the root to be the squashfs on the usb stick
<wish^> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Aihetleos> <balloooza> i download flash player from the official site and it downloaded as fp.so
<dotblank> wish^, glxinfo | grep renderer
<Aufwind> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a lenovo T60 Notepad. Everything worked fine and I booted for the first time.
<bencahill_> dotblank, or if I could get the hdd install to stop reading from the hdd every fifteen seconds, that would work also
<dotblank> wish^, Taht should give you the graphics card if known
<Aufwind> But I cannot get connected to my wireless lan.
<zamba> video editor for linux?
<zamba> kino?
<balloooza> Aihetleos: In that case, you put it in your browsers directory
<matthiaskrgr> balloooza: http://pastebin.com/wK4tmt9D dunno whether it helps
<bencahill_> dotblank, ...because I'm creating a digital picture frame, and want it to be silent :)
<zamba> editing the odd home video
<Aufwind> Is there a way to check if the wireless card is installed?
<balloooza> Aihetleos: What browser you using
<zamba> (no, not home made porn)
<Aihetleos> balloooza> opera
<dotblank> bencahill_, well you could load all the files into a tmpfs
<bencahill_> Aufwind, try sudo lshw -C network
<balloooza> Aihetleos: What version
<wish^> dotblank: ERROR: Couldnt find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<balloooza> Aihetleos: Or I should say 11 is out
<Aihetleos> <balloooza> v11
<bencahill_> dotblank, tmpfs = ram? only has 128mb ram :(
<wish^> dotblank: does that mean ive successfully uninstalled the drivers :D?
<dotblank> wish^, looks like you don't have a driver that works or you don't have x running
<balloooza> Aihetleos: do you have flashplayer installed through apt-get
<murielgodoi>  Hi, my touchpad is stopping to work after some minutes. How can I check logs to fill a bug?
<Aufwind> bencahill_: It is disabled. How do I enable it?
<bencahill_> Aufwind, command line or desktop install?
<Aufwind> bencahill_: desktop install. :-)
<hylian> in the future if anyone else asks, do not uninstall unity. just logout, and before login, choose ubuntu desktop version from the log in choices for desktop manager, thank goodness for my usb drive.
<dotblank> bencahill_, is this using any embeded linux distro or you using ubuntu on some wierd device?
<dangerFlakes> whoo, thanks wish^ and i_is_broke, im more of an idiot than i thought
<Aufwind> bencahill_: But you can tell me the command line command too if you like, thanks!
<dotblank> bencahill_, the disk io (to me) on a system with that little ram would use swap and cause excesive disk IO
<cg_cnu> can some one guide me how to install sun java in ubuntu 10.10
<bencahill_> dotblank, just ubuntu 10.10 on an old laptop (800mhz-ish,128mb ram, so on)
<dotblank> bencahill_, if you want a minimal install for a dedicated perpuse I would go with a non-ubuntu solution
<bencahill_> dotblank, command-line install
<hylian> ok all thanx for the help!
<dotblank> bencahill_, ubuntu minimal command line install
<dotblank> ?
<erUSUL> !java | cg_cnu
<ubottu> cg_cnu: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bencahill_> dotblank, yes I know, it's just that ubuntu is so easy, and it runs fine on this laptop (with command-line), it's just that I don't want the hdd spinning
<dotblank> bencahill_, ubuntu minimal uses about 20mb of ram
<bencahill_> Aufwind, what's the card?
<dotblank> bencahill_, what are you using for display.. X or the framebuffer?
<bencahill_> dotblank, framebuffer, using fbi, works like a charm!
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: you can have both openjdk and sunjdk at onetime
<dotblank> bencahill_, ubuntu by default uses the unused ram for disk caching
<bencahill_> dotblank, disk caching?
<Aufwind> bencahill_: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection from Intel Corporation (I hope I looked in the right place. :))
<coventry> I am getting a boot failure similar to the one shown in this pastebin entry: <http://pastie.org/pastes/836271>.  Root fs mounts OK from a live CD, but boot stops for a few seconds on "waiting for resume device", then reports failure to mount root fs to /root (not /) because of an invalid argument.  Then I'm dropped into the initramfs shell.  It's confusing, because it's a desktop machine: no suspended session to resume.  Any
<coventry> suggestions?
<bencahill_> Aufwind, thx, just a minute :)
<dotblank> bencahill_, are you trying to completely nix hdd read/writes?
<coventry> (Karmic, BTW.)
<cg_cnu> <itaylor57> I want to install alchemy. A painting soft. It requires sun java runtime environment. so what will be the best option to go for.
<Aufwind> bencahill_: Thank _you_! :)
<bencahill_> Aufwind, :)
<Mjiig> coventry: are you using unetbootin by any chance?
<bencahill_> Aufwind, what v of ubuntu?
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: you will just need the sun jre then if you arent compiling etc
<dotblank> bencahill_, you could use the hd for the bootloader then use the flash drive for the root
<Aufwind> bencahill_: 10.10   32 bit
<cg_cnu> yes....I am not compiling anything. I am going to use the software.
<bencahill_> dotblank, yes nixing hdd read/writes would do it :)
<dotblank> bencahill_, I would recommend using /bott on the hdd
<bencahill_> dotblank, that would also work fin
<bencahill_> s/fin/fine/
<everton> mshughes you see me
<dotblank> */boot
<blahsphemer> how do  I install the ethernet drivers on ubuntu 9.10
<aertyu> hello
<bencahill_> dotblank, yeah, hdd is fine, as long as it can spin down without being disturbed :)
<KM0201> blahsphemer: most of the time,t heyare recognized out fo the box
<Jungle> Hey
<nothingspecial> Jemt: ty :)
<aertyu> i m root of my system i can't do copy
<dotblank> blahsphemer, you should'nt have to
<aertyu> is that normal ?
<cg_cnu> <itaylor57> In that case which will be the best to use  and how to get it.
<Jemt> nothingspecial: My pleasure :)
<bencahill_> rww, hey!
<bencahill_> Aufwind, thx
<rww> hi
<bencahill_> :)
<KM0201> aertyu: how exactly are you root?
<everton> mshughes yep yep
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: looking now
<dotblank> rww, still frequents this channel... wow
<bencahill_> Aufwind, Is there anything in System > Administration > Additional Drivers ?
<aertyu> cp: omitting directory `ouetr / '
<Aufwind> bencahill_: I'll have a look...
<aertyu> yes i m root when i do copy i got this error : cp: omitting directory `globalimpexing / '
<share> hello
<Aufwind> bencahill_: No it is empty!
<blahsphemer> KM0201: dotblank well I tried to 'ifconfig -a' to find out my MAC address, and it does not show me my MAC address.
<share> How can I run Vino on boot?
<Mjiig> http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp does that applet work for anyone? for me it stops on a black screen...
<bencahill_> Aufwind, hmm, and it says disabled?
<aertyu> is that normal ?
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: you can use aptitude to download and install (under Univers repo)
<blahsphemer> KM0201: dotblank Then someone told me that the ethernet drivers might not be installed
<KM0201> blahsphemer: is it wireless or wired?
<blahsphemer> wired
<cjdevlin> share: what version of ubuntu?
<blahsphemer> I haven't connected the ethernet cable though
<dotblank> blacksh33p, can you pastebin your output of ifconfig -a?
<dotblank> !pastebin
<KM0201> blahsphemer: it may not be recognized... but unlike windows, you uusally can't go to a manufacturers site, and download/install drivers
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<share> cjdevlin: 10.04
<cg_cnu> <itaylor57>  hey.. I am a noob in linux. Can you give a detailed explanation.
<share> cjdevlin: i know i can use vino-preferences but it loads the gui
<Aufwind> bencahill_: *-network DISABLED are right above description: Wireless interface
<bencahill_> dotblank, how would i do something like that (boot on hdd, rest on usb)?
<blahsphemer> KM0201: dotblank : k
<cjdevlin> share: System >> Preferences >> Startup
<KM0201> why do you keep saying dotblank?
<share> cjdevlin: yeah..
<biopyte> how can i find out if i'm running i386 or amd64?
<bencahill_> Aufwind, right, had a similar thing just recently, but it was on a command-line install, shouldn't affect desktop :s
<aertyu> cp: omitting directory `ouetr / '
<KM0201> biopyte: uname -a should tel you
<aertyu> is that normal ?
<dotblank> bencahill_, I'm not 100% that ubuntu will consider it a drive in the installer.. but just partition your install and use the flash drive for root
<Aufwind> bencahill_: I can use command line too. If there is a way to solve it. :-) I need the wireless lan. :D
<cjdevlin> aertyu: what command are you using?
<aertyu> cp
<biopyte> KM0121, ok  i686 corresponds to i386, i guess
<aertyu> for copy
<KM0201> biopyte: thats correct
<biopyte> thx
<PeterFabinski> hi
<everton> mike have you configured it yet
<cjdevlin> aertyu: to copy directories add -R
<cjdevlin> aertyu: for more info type: man cp
<share> cjdevlin: isnt there other way to enable vino on boot?
<aertyu> thanks working now
<aertyu> on man page there  are lots of word , i can't understand
<aertyu> what mean recursive ?
<bencahill_> Aufwind, is there a wireless icon on the top?
<aertyu> verbose etc ....
<bencahill_> dotblank, would there be any way to transfer an existing installation?
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: do you work from command line or gui?
<bencahill_> dotblank, ...if not, that's fine, there wasn't too much I did :)
<cg_cnu> <itaylor57> gui.
<dotblank> bencahill_, I think you would copy over the root.. modify fstab change the uuids in grub
<cjdevlin> share: you can google around for editing init.d
<cg_cnu> I am comfortable with that.
<dotblank> bencahill_, there might be more
<joshy> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<cjdevlin> aertyu: [recursive] means that it will copy everything beneath it.
<lemon> hi
<aertyu> beneath ?
<lemon> i have problem whit grub2 i get the message: invalid number magi
<dotblank> bencahill_, add a /boot to fstab on its own partition
<bencahill_> dotblank, I guess I could leave the existing partitions intact, just in case it doesn't work
<cjdevlin> !grub | lemon
<ubottu> lemon: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dotblank> bencahill_, probably have to resize the disk to fit it.. or you can leave as is and use your old root for /boot
<PeterFabinski> how can i give users admin priveleges
<dewy> hey having real trouble with my ubuntu, it sometimes just goes black, the computer stays on and the CAPS and scroll leds are still on. Amny ideas?
<cjdevlin> PeterFabinski: cli or gui?
<dotblank> PeterFabinski, you can add them to the sudoers file
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: first you need to add the Universe repository so you can download the jre, are you on 10.10?
<joshy> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Theyain1> Hey, I'vbe been trying to compile Anjal using the source code from the repos and even though I have the dev libs Its asking for, the autogen.sh script is telling me that it still needs libnbtk.  Anyone care to help?
<PeterFabinski> cjdevlin: cli
<Theyain1> I have every nbtk lib under the sun installed and its still telling me that pkg can't find it
<faction918> dotblank: adding the exec to fstab fixed the exec problem, thanks!
<cg_cnu> <itaylor5> Yes.....I am on 10.10
<cjdevlin> Theyain1: sudo apt-get install libnbtk-dev
<Theyain1> thats already installed cjdevlin
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: this link will show you how to put the prefered software list to  your System -> Administration menu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding Repositories in Ubuntu
<PeterFabinski> starwars in konsole! telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<coventry> Mjiig: Not consciously.  How can I check?
<cg_cnu> <itaylor57> I think I have enabled it. I followed a tutorial and used this command  gksu /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk. But in the second step i lost it.
<Jordan_U> !ot | PeterFabinski
<ubottu> PeterFabinski: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<B45h_V|> hello everyone
<B45h_V|> I'm insalling 10.10 on an SSD and was wondering if it would be save to use BTRFS. I know it's not 'save', but will it crash when I'm just using it as / partition. Not going to store important data on it. /home will be formated with EXT4
<Egonis> I'm trying to create a USB bootable drive for 10.10 UNR, but the app I was instructed to use requires .IMG files, whereas the netbook image is an ISO... what's an easy way to create this from windows?
<cjdevlin> PeterFabinski:  sudo adduser <username> admin
<Aufwind> bencahill_: Yes there is one. Sorry I was afk...
<PeterFabinski> how do i give admin priveleges to a user
<balloooza> Egonis: Did you read the directions at the ubuntu netbook website, it tells you all about it
<Aufwind> bencahill_: It says: Wireless Network (disconnected) and Wireless Networks (wireless is disabled)
<Egonis> balloooza: Yes, however after following said instructions, the netbook hangs on bootup, which makes me think the image was written incorrectly.
<cjdevlin> Theyain1: do: ldd <packagename>
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre from terminal
<cjdevlin> (02:35:44 PM) cjdevlin: PeterFabinski:  sudo adduser <username> admin
<bencahill_> dammit! dotblank is gone!
<B45h_V|> I'm insalling 10.10 on an SSD and was wondering if it would be save to use BTRFS. I know it's not 'save', but will it crash when I'm just using it as / partition. Not going to store important data on it. /home will be formated with EXT4
<balloooza> Egonis: did you 1) use the image writer to make the usb 2) verify the download (this is not explained on the page)
<balloooza> bencahill_: what dodblank helping you?
<eugene_bondarenk> Hi! Has the "new version" notification moved somewhere? I am on Ubuntu 10.04 and I was expecting to see 10.04->10.10 button at the top of update manager but it doesn't seem to be there :\
<Egonis> balloooza: Yes, I used the image writer as per the Ubuntu page, however the usb-creator on the image itself does absolutely nothing. No, I didn't verify the download.
<prakriti> Whats a good cheap bluetooth adapter for ubuntu?
<bencahill_> balloooza, yes, with transferring an hdd install to a usb, on a computer that can't boot to usb
<rww> eugene_bondarenk: LTS versions of Ubuntu only notify for new LTS versions by default. See the upgrade instructions for info on upgrading 10.04 to 10.10
<balloooza> eugene_bondarenk: 10.04 is LTS
<rww> !upgrade | eugene_bondarenk
<ubottu> eugene_bondarenk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<eugene_bondarenk> oh ok, thanks!
<Theyain1> cjdevlin: Can you privately message me?  this chat is going by to fast and I can't sit here all the time to try and catch it
<bencahill_> balloooza, ...making a /boot partition on the hdd, and transferring / to the usb, and referencing it as so in fstab
<bencahill_> Aufwind, man, i really don't know...
<balloooza> bencahill_: so you want to boot the machine from a usb drive, and use the current instalation
<Aufwind> bencahill_: Thanks anyway =)
<bencahill_> balloooza, yes :)
<bencahill_> balloooza, if it's possible :)
<balloooza> How big is the USB, and how big is the install
<bencahill_> balloooza, 2GB, 1.something, respectively
<bencahill_> balloooza, let me confirm on the install, in 50 seconds...
<balloooza> bencahill_: Will not work, unluess it is a command line install
<bencahill_> balloooza, it is
<bencahill_> balloooza, booting...
<balloooza> bencahill_: you need 3.7 GB for only ubuntu, and more for files and other things
<cg_cnu> I will check....On my way.....
<bencahill_> balloooza, 1018MB install
<balloooza> bencahill_: and if you were looking to speed up boot up, the usb will slow it down, I have a machine that runs of of compact flash, and though you would think it would be fast, all it is is quiet, and slow, but it is not meant to be fast, just a server that cetches an audio stream
<balloooza> bencahill_: woa, so you are just using command line then
<bencahill_> balloooza, right, it is quietness I want
<bencahill_> balloooza, yes :)
<balloooza> bencahill_: well in that case you are proboly doing the same thing as me almost
<bencahill_> balloooza, I'm building a digital picture frame from and old laptop, and want it to be quiet
<bencahill_> balloooza, ?
<bencahill_> balloooza, what are you doing? :)
<cg_cnu> <itaylor57> I did it.....but its getting the error message. http://pastebin.com/ZXbJ5tuE
<balloooza> bencahill_: I have an old laptop that I am using to connect to a music stream so I have music all over my house
<bencahill_> balloooza, ah, cool :)
<bencahill_> balloooza, didn't need gnome or x as I'm using fbi to display the pics (framebuffer)
<bencahill_> balloooza, :)
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, re
<cha0s2358> is it possible to expand a partition? i have dual booting operating systems and need to expand my widows partition without reinstalling
<bencahill_> balloooza, if there was a way I could stop all the read/write operations to the hdd, that would be fine also, as I can set it to spin down
<balloooza> bencahill_: THere is a nice cd that I found that can copy whole disks, with no technicalitys, I will find it one moment
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: ok let me check
<ao> i upgraded to 9.04 and lost my sound card. anyone help?
<balloooza> bencahill_: I think the usb is a much better option, hold on one moment
<bencahill_> balloooza, ok :)
<bencahill_> balloooza, I'll just have to get another usb stick for personal use :)
 * bencahill_ holds on
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: do first sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin then the jre
<ao> i am using apt-get and have a question
<cg_cnu> ok...checking.
<bencahill_> !ask | ao
<ubottu> ao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest98338> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i cant get my wifi to work. The light stays orange and does not detect any networks.
<balloooza> bencahill_: OK, it is a cd called easus todo backup, and it is free, and I have a ready made iso for you (it is perfectly legal, not some cracked thing, I promise, read about it: http://www.todo-backup.com/)
<hernan> buenas tardes
<cg_cnu> <itaylor57> got the message something like the past one.
<bencahill_> Guest98338, I assume there are networks in range? :)
<hal> I wish to create a virtualbox vm running ubuntu and a load of packages that I wish to redistribute, to make it easier for developers to get something up and running that they can use (including Sun's JDK).  Does anyone know the legal ramifications of doing this?  Is it allowed?
<Guest98338> yes there are networks in range.
<hernan> alguien q pueda ayudarme tengo problemas al conectarme con mi wiresles al internet
<bencahill_> !reply | Guest98338
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: well I am no help it seems :>(
<ao> #
<ao> Type sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
<ao> #
<ao> Type sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<ao> # You now have a big blue dialog box (left and right keys to choose 'Yes' and 'No', Enter key proceed). Answer yes (for ISA-PNP - recommended by package maintainers), then yes again (for debugging - recommended by package maintainers).
<FloodBot4> ao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<latenite> Hi folks, my new ubuntu box can not go online. http://pastebin.com/E6kUYmT8 192.168..4.101 is my own DNS What did I do wrong?
<guampa> !es | hernan
<ubottu> hernan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hernan> gracias
<kildm> пиздец народу
<Guest98338> !reply yes there are networks in range 10 to be exact.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<balloooza> bencahill_: how fast is your internet
<bencahill_> !who | Guest98338
<ubottu> Guest98338: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<herghost> hal: the same software license restrictions and implications would apply as if the person was using the software on a physical machine over a virtual image
<Guest98338> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i cant get my wifi to work. The light stays orange and does not detect any networks.
<cg_cnu> <itaylor57> Hey...Its ok. But any way thanks for your time.
<bencahill_> balloooza, 1mbps rated, 160-170 KB/s in real life
<bencahill_> Guest98338, what's your wireless card?
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: i uninstalled mine to help you so I messed mine up also
<Guest98338> bencahill, its a atheros card
<Guest98338> bencahill_, its a atheros card
<cg_cnu> itaylor57: oh....sorry......
<bencahill_> !tab | Guest98338
<ubottu> Guest98338: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bencahill_> Guest98338, :)
<hal> herghost: yes, I realise that, but it's not clear what is allowed and what is not.  if we take JDK for instance, would you say that I cannot install it on a vm and make it available for public consumption?
<bencahill_> Guest98338, what model?
<balloooza> bencahill_: Ok, I will give you a link to this disk that I have compresses, the reason I ask for your speed is because if it was fast, the 3X larger download outweighs the time it takes to un-lzma it
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: no problem i like problems
<Guest98338> bencahill_, 9k
<cg_cnu> itaylor57,  ha ha......
<hal> herghost: I really can't go through the hundreds of packages one by one to determine whether or not I am allowed to dothis. Even then, it's not clear
<balloooza> bencahill_: also, I have tested the larger download, but not the smaller one, I know that the file I zipped up is good, just not if the zip itself is any good.
<bencahill_> balloooza, fastest computer here for cpu is athlon x2 64 2.6 dual-core, with 2gb ddr2
<Guest98338> bencahill_, 9k
<bencahill_> balloooza, just give me the larger one, how big is it?
<bencahill_> Guest98338, what does it say in terminal for sudo lshw -C network ?
<balloooza> bencahill_: 188 mB
<balloooza> *MB
<herghost> hal: if it's GPL I think it would be fine but IANAL
<bencahill_> balloooza, oh yeah, that's fine
<joshy> anybody have experiences with rosegarden and external midi keyboard?
<cg_cnu> itaylor57,  do you know how to set up wacom in ubuntu. I have a wacom bamboo. I find it really difficult to make it work.
<ao> when your in terminal (package configuration) how do u select the driver and push enter?
<bencahill_> balloooza, is it safer using that than just copying inside ubuntu?
<herghost> hal: Sun JDK for example, is GPL since 2006
<balloooza> bencahill_: wait, I just saw something new
<Guest98338> bencahill_,   *-network
<Guest98338>        description: Ethernet interface
<Guest98338>        product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<Guest98338>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<Guest98338>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot4> Guest98338: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest98338>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<B45h_V|> \
<herghost> hal: unfortunately, I think you will need to make a call for each package you're looking at doing this with, which doesn't sound like what you want to hear :s
<hal> herghost: no, that's impossible :)
<balloooza> bencahill_: this one you download directly from them, and it is only for copying, sounds just like what you need
<balloooza> bencahill_: The other one was part of a bigger software suit, this one looks almost like it is just the disk you want
<Guest98338> bencahill_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545033/
<bencahill_> balloooza, I mean wouldn't I be able to just copy from inside the ubuntu install? or can you not copy the active drive?
<bencahill_> Guest98338, thx
<ao> anyone know the basics of configuring alsa-source?
<itaylor57> cg_cnu: no sorry i don't
<balloooza> bencahill_: Yes, but when I tried to do that on my desktop when my drive was dying I could not get it to go
<balloooza> bencahill_: http://www.easeus.com/disk-copy/feature.htm
<balloooza> bencahill_: take a look at that, it looks like exactly what you want and nothing else
<bencahill_> Guest98338, what's the output of lspci -nn for your wireless card?
<cg_cnu> itaylor57,  ok....Any way thanks for your time. Have a great day. bye.
<bencahill_> balloooza, ok :)
<Guest98338> bencahill_,  one moment
<Janusman> Question: I'm on Wubi, and I have existing htdocs folders on my /media (windows) partition... but how can I add the execute bit for all folders (for Group/Other) so Apache will be happy?
<balloooza> bencahill_: if that will not work, I can send you the dropbox link to the other one
<Guest98338> bencahill_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545035/
<Jragon> How do i join this on Xchat?
<balloooza> Jragon: if you are on ubuntu it is set up automaticly
<Jragon> I know, but how do you join other servers, like darkscience. That arn't on the list.
<PeterFabinski> hiiiiiii
<Jragon> Hello.
<balloooza> Jragon: you have to put them in the server list
<hplc> if one is to harden an ubuntu install, what to go for? Bastille? SELinux?
<Jragon> How?
<finemann> I am running LyX 1.6.7 on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm finding problems with the spell checker. I have all the necessary dictionaries installed. Sometimes the spell checker works and sometimes it just freezes. How do I fix this
<Jragon> irc.darkscience.com
<balloooza> Jragon: It is in the config for xchat, I am using the web viewer, because I am on my new google chrome thing, so ask somone else
<ao> upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and lost my sound card. the silence is deafening. pls help
<balloooza> Jragon: not that you asked me to begin with
<Jragon> Someone else?
<cg_cnu> when I try to install java in ubuntu software centre.... I am getting the following message.
<cg_cnu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cg_cnu>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 768, in simulate
<cg_cnu>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<cg_cnu>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 936, in _simulate_helper
<cg_cnu>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot4> cg_cnu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balloooza> Jragon: just wait for a sec, we are on an irc chanel, I think that is one of the easyest things to get help for
<Guest98338> bencahill_, did you figure it out?
<_dreamy> hi, anyone ones that if its possible with virtualization software.. to have a virtual "remote" disk .. o
<Bondv6> hplc, Apparmour enabled by default. If you don't prefer another implementation, you could look at it
<_dreamy> like i n a lan?
<Bilbo_> Hello
<KM0201> _dreamy: yes... you need to set up vbox to call for its own IP from the router, then install an OS inside there, and then set it to share.
<DutchCow94> hello and welcome
<hplc> Bondv6: is there any significant difference between Apparmour, bastille and SELinux? any advantage / disadvantage in running 2 of those?
<cg_cnu> when ever i try to install sun java in ubuntu software centre I am getting the followng error message......http://paste.ubuntu.com/545038/
<DutchCow94> This is A ubuntu IRC channel. Not a what is better IRC channel
<Bilbo_> After my last update from the ubuntu repos, my 10.4 does not finish booting at all
<_dreamy> KM0201: A bit confusing , but im glad to know its possible..
<KM0201> _dreamy: but that would be a pretty silly thing to do w/ Vbox.. you'd be better off setting up your computer to have a network shared drive.
<Guest98338> bencahill_, did you figure it out?
<Bilbo_> anybody know what I did to scew it up or what i did not do??
<DutchCow94> I've tried it
<Bilbo_> Is this familiar to somebody here
<DutchCow94> works fine
<KM0201> _dreamy: what you're essentially doing, is driving to work, and instead of driving home, you're calling a cab.... totally unecessary.. use your car
<_dreamy> KM0201: so.. just to be shure.. . a virtual disk.. on a remote pc (in my case) on a LAN rigth ?
<realubot> What is the difference between Use entire disk and Use entire disk and LVM when installing Ubuntu Server?
<_dreamy> KM0201: it it whould be using the host pc HD at all..
<_dreamy> *whouldnt
<realubot> *and set up LVM
<KM0201> _dreamy: no, it would be using the virtualbox HD
<Durando> hey guys maybe a stupid question is usplash installed by default because i cant seem to install the theme
<balloooza> _dreamy: If you want, you can run virtual box with a web interface on the machine with the disk
<balloooza> Durando: usplash was so 2 splash screens ago
<Philip201> Hi I have just installed Ubuntu Netbook edition, and I can't figure out how to browse 'my computer'
<KM0201> _dreamy: why don't you just set up samba w/ Ubuntu?.. it only takes about 30sec
<Durando> okay.... so is there something i can install usplash themes into thats more current balloooza
<Guest98338> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i cant get my wifi to work. The light stays orange and does not detect any networks.
<Durando> Guest98338: have you installed additional drivers under system>administration>additional drivers?
<balloooza> Durando: As I was more joking about in my last comment, usplash is no longer used, we are on to plymouth
<KM0201> _dreamy: the other thing you could do, if you have some old PC stuff laying around(old tower that has a hard drive, thats it)... you could take it, and turn it into a NAS.  That's also quite simple... http://www.freenas.org
<cg_cnu> some one pls help me out.....when ever i try to install sun java in ubuntu software centre I am getting the followng error message......http://paste.ubuntu.com/545038/
<balloooza> Durando: it was usplash, then xplash, now plymouth all within 3 releases
<_dreamy> KM0201: interesting too..
<Guest98338> Durando, says there is none
<Durando> okay will plymouth allow installing of usplash bootscreens?
<KM0201> _dreamy: it's starting to get off topic but freenas is awesome... if you want some more info, PM me
<Guest98338> Durando, says there is none
<_dreamy> KM0201:  about samba, i get the Vbox followin error, " you can only select local files"
<Durando> Guest98338: hrmm, odd you cant get it to turn on at all?
<MaDxCrEaM> I have my ntfs drives automounted in kubuntu using the removable devices when booting, but it asks for password for each drive. A way to enter my password somewhere so it does it automatically without my needing to enter password?
<KM0201> _dreamy: is it set to call for its own IP from the router?
<Guest98338> Durando, no it worked in previous versions randomly but idk
<balloooza> Durando: if you wanted to change your theme, here is a link to an omgubuntu post that shows one, gnome-look has many
<balloooza> Durando: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-sunrise-plymouth-theme-adds-awe-to-boot-time/
<joshy> anybody have experiences with rosegarden and external midi keyboard?
 * balloooza has to go now :(
<Durando> Guest98338: not sure bro
<KM0201> _dreamy: in order for it to work properly, vbox has to see the virtual machine, as a completely different computer...  and the router will assign it it's own IP addy(192.168.1.x)
<Guest98338> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i cant get my wifi to work. The light stays orange and does not detect any networks.
<_dreamy> KM0201: it isnt.. i should check on that..
<xtremox> some alternative for scan wifi signals on ubuntu?
<Philip201> Can someone tell me how I can browse the contents of my HDD in Ubuntu netbook edition? I can't open Nautilus
<KM0201> _dreamy: what OS do you have inside virtualbox, that you're setting up the share on?
<KM0201> Guest98338: whats your wireless device?
<tim> So I am running ubuntu 10.10 32 bit on a live disk. I have windows vista installed on the HDD I need to transfer files from the HDD to a computer with windows 7 installed. I have the two computers connected via crossover cable and have pinged successfully. I have created a file on the windows 7 pc and set it to share. On the ubuntu live box i goto network>Windows network. I get this error: Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve list fro
<tim> m server. What do I do now?
<DutchCow94> Guest98338: Try a USB adapter. Does it see wireless networks when you connect one
<Guest98338> KM0201, atheros 9k\
<_dreamy> KM0201: a xp os..
<DutchCow94> and.. does it work on windows/ an other os
<dexi> hey all, would you guys say 667 mhz fsb over 533 mhz fsb is a significant difference for a little netbook? I'll mostly be doing your standard networking, nmap, injection/sniffing and whatnot
<Guest54912> anyone here got experience setting up a minecraft server on Ubuntu 10.04 server?
<KM0201> Guest98338: i've not had to mess w/ the ath9k yet... ath5k is flawless.
<DutchCow94> See the minecraft website
<giorgos> hello ppl
<ao> i am so close just need to select my sound driver from a list in blue screen command and I have no idea how to do that anyone?
<Guest54912> yeah done that all night
<Guest54912> nothing
<Guest54912> that i could find useful
<Guest98338> KM0201, what do you suggest?
<KM0201> Guest98338: surely google has turned up something...
<dexi> Guest54912 you might have to just guess/check, as notch has probably not done much work in that area
<Guest98338> KM0201, just a bunch of flutter
<KM0201> Guest98338: ath9k's are pertty common on newer equipment
<Guest54912> Well its a Java issue, and i dont understand it
<KM0201> Guest98338: how exactly is your wireless device identified in lspci
<Guest54912> should of probably done more research before getting a VPS
<Philip201> How do I browse files in Ubuntu?
<KM0201> Guest542307: vps?
<giorgos> u kno3 any baby how to install  paltalk ? ubuntu 10.10     . I try the wine but not run
<KM0201> Philip201: what do you mean "browse files"... open up your home folder and browse away
<Guest98338> KM0201, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545033/
<Philip201> KM0201, I am running netbook edition, there is simply no "home folder" icon
<tim> any takers on my question?
<PeterFabinski> hi
<KM0201> Guest98338: 32 or 64bit?
<area51pilot> tim: are your file permissions on 7 set for access
<Guest98338> 32
<Guest98338> KM0201, 32 bit
<tim> area51pilot, yes
<PeterFabinski> hi
<PeterFabinski> g
<PeterFabinski> g
<PeterFabinski> g
<PeterFabinski> g
<PeterFabinski> g
<PeterFabinski> g
<FloodBot4> PeterFabinski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim> area51pilot, I have run into this problem before I am fairly confident has something to do with the ubuntu side
<bazhang> PeterFabinski, hi
<tim> area51pilot, But if I am wrong how can i double check and make sure every thing is set correctly
<tim> ?
<ao> I am at this step: Now you must pick which driver you want to install. Use space to select and deselect modules, and up and down to navigate. (and thats where i get stuck) anyone
<Some_Person> problem: http://ubuntu-releases.eecs.wsu.edu//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<tim> So I am running ubuntu 10.10 32 bit on a live disk. I have windows vista installed on the HDD I need to transfer files from the HDD to a computer with windows 7 installed. I have the two computers connected via crossover cable and have pinged successfully. I have created a file on the windows 7 pc and set it to share. On the ubuntu live box i goto network>Windows network. I get this error: Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve list fro
<tim> m server. What do I do now?
<WinstonSmith> tim, open nautilus, press CTRL+L, type in "smb://ip.of.win7.box"
<WinstonSmith> tim, in location bar
<al__> Hi,  I have installed mint julia over vb on ubuntu10.10 maverick 64-bit. I have defined a folder in virtual box for mint so that I can transfer files to/from mint/ubuntu but I cannot find the shared folder in mint. I want to find that shared folder. Can you help me please?
<nasad> Hello, anybody can help me mount a hard disk I salvaged from a Lacie Networkspace and installed into my PC running Ubuntu
<tim> WinstonSmith, could not display "smb......"  error failed to retrieve share list from server. please select another viewer and try again
<al__> I just installed mint julia over vb on UBUNTU10.10 maverick 64-bit. I have defined a folder in virtual box for mint so that I can transfer files to/from mint/ubuntu but I cannot find the shared folder in mint. Can u help me please?
<tim> WinstonSmith, does this mean my share settings in windows 7 are wrong?
<Drknzz> nasad, It should mount automatically if it has a recognized filesystem
<vj> hello guys, is there any sip client that I can use with voipcheap or smsdiscount?
<Drknzz> Guys how can i re-start the gnome-panels without re-logging in?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Drknzz
<ubottu> Drknzz: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<vj> Drknzz:  hello guys, is there any sip client that I can use with voipcheap or smsdiscount?
<Drknzz> bazhang, Thanks
<WinstonSmith> tim, probably. cant really help u there never used win 7
<Drknzz> vj, I dont know anything about SIP, sorry... maybe their sites have wikis or something
<WinstonSmith> tim, u can also share a folder in ubuntu and access it from the win 7 box
<vj> ok Drknzz thks
<vj> WinstonSmith:  is there any sip client that I can use with voipcheap or smsdiscount?
<al__> Hi Winston, can you tell me how I can share a folder in Ubuntu and access that in Mint installed over VirtualBox on that Ubuntu10.1064bit machine?
<WinstonSmith> tim, in ubuntu right click on folder => sharing options
<bencahill_> tim, I would share a dir in ubuntu, there are some funny problems with win7 shares...
<bencahill_> tim, what WinstonSmith said :)
<kiaas> on a command-line-only system, how do I add a user to the sudoers file?
<kiaas> more of, where is the file I need to edit
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I record soundcard output ?
<bencahill_> WinstonSmith, didn't know it was that easy, I've always installed samba :) -- does that use samba?
<WinstonSmith> vj, sry not informed about SIP
<WinstonSmith> bencahill_, yes
<bencahill_> kiaas, /etc/sudoers , I think
<bencahill_> WinstonSmith, ah :)
<vj> hello, DOES ANYBODY KNOWS ABOUT A GOOD SIP PROGRAMME TO HANDLE VOIPCHEAP?
<bazhang> vj, lose the caps
<ikonia> vj: I know how to not type in caps in the channel
<bencahill_> kiaas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<kiaas> bencahill_,  thanks
<nasad_> Drknzz, I am sorry I was disconnected temporarily. Could you please repeat if you answered already
<vj> bencahill_: what was that?
<bencahill_> !repeat | vj
<ubottu> vj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bencahill_> vj, what?
<Drknzz> vj, Try http://www.voipcheap.com/en/faq.html#8
<gribouille> how can I record soundcard output ?
<Drknzz> nasad, Dont worry, got it fixed now, thanks
<ao> how do u use spacebar to select a sound card driver in terminal alsa-source install
<nasad_> "repeating" Drknzz, it did mount but I get "Unable to mount filesystem xxx GB - Unauthorized"
<WinstonSmith> vj, try linphone
<vj> WinstonSmith: ok, I'll give a try
<vj> thanks guys
<ilovefairuz> gribouille: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-soundcard-recording/
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, install "sound recorder"
<bencahill_> hey ilovefairuz, I got me wireless working! :-)
<yogesh> I am on sony viao, ubuntu 10.10, audio not working
<Drknzz> nasad_, Oh, thought you were asking about my question
<Drknzz> Sorry
<ilovefairuz> bencahill_: well done :)
<Drknzz> nasad_, pastebin what sudo fdisk -l outputs
<tim> WinstonSmith, keep in mind i am running ubuntu live disk. I tried to do that told me i have to install [probably] samba. What distro is best for live disk network sharing?
<ikonia> tim: none
<xtremox> who is better realtek or atheros wifi?
<bencahill_> tim, yes, installing samba while running a livecd is fine, it's all in RAM :)
<KM0201> xtremox: depending on the atheros, atheros.. ath5k is rock solid in my experience
<bencahill_> tim, how much ram on the vista machine?
<nasad_> Drknzz, sorry for the silly question. What is pastebin? I have the output already!
<gribouille> WinstonSmith, where can I find "sound recorder" ?
<tim> bencahill_, I understand that but i am only rockin 512mb ram
<bencahill_> !paste | nasad_
<ubottu> nasad_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, in synaptic
<bencahill_> tim, you should be fine to install samba, i think, just go ahead and try it
<Drknzz> !pastebin | nasad_
<ubottu> nasad_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bencahill_> tim, or did you try it and it didn't work?
<bencahill_> Drknzz, beat you to it :)
<Drknzz> lol bencahill_ :)
<nit-wit> nasad_, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nasad_> !pastebin | nasad_
<ubottu> nasad_, please see my private message
<tim> bencahill_, i disabled wireless to set a static ip...
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, sry scrap that install : gnome-sound-recorder
<bencahill_> nasad_, you can't ubottu yourself, just do something like this if you want to see the message:
<bencahill_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ao> answer to my own question: push tab (select the driver) then push spacebar
<bencahill_> tim, that's fine, but have you tried installing samba to share a folder?
<YouArePwned> hey everyone
<caleb_> Is there a well known method for a script that does installs via apt-get or aptitude to check to make sure that another process using trying to do the same?
<YouArePwned> is there any way to alter hosts file that way, so it also changes the port
<YouArePwned> so
<caleb_> s/using/isn't/
<jcrawford> hey guys i have a usb 2.0 bluetooth dongle that adds bluetooth connectivity to my pc, i have used it in this system before without any issues however recently i had to do a fresh install.  Now when i insert the dongle into *any* usb slot Gnome is not seeing it, any thoughts what i can do to force it to see it?
<WinstonSmith> caleb_, ask in #bash
<KM0201> bencahill: actually, you can have ubottu give you a message... "/msg ubottu " then the command, and ubottu will PM it to you.
<YouArePwned> if i connect to somehost.com:87 it actually goes to someanotherhost.org:43
<YouArePwned> is there any way to do that?
<tim> bencahill_, doing it meow. I wish there was a way to do it without... oh well
<bencahill_> KM0201, thx, good to know, also:
<bencahill_> !tab | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nasad_> Drknzz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545065/
<nasad_> I hope this is it
<bencahill_> KM0201, because you missed the _ :)
<KM0201> bencahill_: not my fault you're in here twice... kick your other guy off
<ParthianBarbaria> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<bencahill_> tim, :)
<bencahill_> KM0201, oh right :-D, that's because sometimes this one kicks off (ubuntu livecd) :-D
<jcrawford> it shows up fine in dmesg as [ 151.149014] generic-usb 0003:046D:C71C.0012: input,hiddenv96,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2.3/input0
<KM0201> bencahill_: so tab was fairly irrelevant, because i always tab.. so shove it.
<YouArePwned> i wish my router had that
<YouArePwned> but meh, it doesn't
<YouArePwned> so
<YouArePwned> is there any way to alter hosts file that way, so it also changes the port
<bencahill_> KM0201, yeah, i understand now, sry ;)
<FloodBot4> YouArePwned: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YouArePwned> if i connect to somehost.com:87 it actually goes to someanotherhost.org:43
<tim> bencahill_, i am getting failed to fetch error
<bencahill_> tim, oh, you'll need to be connected to the internet to install samba :)
<bencahill_> tim, can you re-enable the wireless?
<YouArePwned> for real, i need to force port 1625 go to 921
<tim> bencahill_, thanks i know. I am connected via wireless
<bencahill_> tim, you can ping google?
<gribouille> WinstonSmith, I tried to record with the program, but when I want to play, nothing is played
<jcrawford> anyone?>
<ikonia> jcrawford: anyone what ?
<YouArePwned> basically, let me rephrase that
<jcrawford> my message above
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, did you use the right source?
<ikonia> jcrawford: what about it ?
<jcrawford> did it not go to the channel?
<jcrawford> no one here knows anything about bluetooth?
<gribouille> WindPower, I don't know
<gribouille> WinstonSmith, how can I know ?
<ikonia> jcrawford: ask a question, if people know the answer, they will respond
<bencahill_> jcrawford, no, we're all clueless about bluetooth :)
<jcrawford> bencahill, see now there's an answer :)
<YouArePwned> I'm running Ubuntu and I want to redirect every socket connection from one port to another without using extra hardware (router). Is there any way to do that? Editing hosts files only redirects the IP addresses and not the ports.
<jcrawford> ikonia, i did, no one seemed to respond, was not sure it even went to the channel
<ikonia> jcrawford: it did
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, you are trying to record from a microfone?
<nasad_> Drknzz, did the pastebin thingy work?
<bencahill_> jcrawford, :) it did, you may want to rephrase it, and make it shorter
<gribouille> WinstonSmith, no, I'm trying to record the sound that is sent to my sound card
<jcrawford> bencahill, sure, i have a bluetooth dongle it's not working :)
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, like what ? webradio for example?
<jcrawford> lol
<gribouille> WinstonSmith, yes
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, give me  a sec
<gribouille> WinstonSmith, ok
<YouArePwned> Hmm, iptables
<bencahill_> jcrawford, it's an art :)
<Aufwind> On my Notebook there is a Button to enable the W-Lan module. I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 the first time. This button doesn't seam to work. How can I enable the w-lan module? sudo lshw -C network shows me, that my W-LAN Modul is DISABLED
<YouArePwned> it redirects incoming traffic, but i need to redirect outgoing
<YouArePwned> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-port-redirection-with-iptables/
<YouArePwned> is there anything for outgoing traffic like this?
<bencahill_> hey all, is there any way to limit the reads on the main hdd?
<jcrawford> bencahill, sure set it as the secondary :)
<jcrawford> don't use it for your OS
<jcrawford> hah
<mouche> I'm running lucid, and I'm interested in recompiling the same kernel that's running. I tried useing config-2.6.35-23-server under /boot for my .config but it didn't give the same results. Anyone know why?
<DeadmanIncJS> is the update manager down?
<DeadmanIncJS> i can't download updates :/
<bencahill_> yeah, is there any way to limit reads on the root (/) hdd?
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, what error msg?
<KM0201> DeadmanIncJS: seems to be working for me.
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, goto http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recording-internal-audio-in-ubuntu.html
<DeadmanIncJS> keeps telling me to check my connection
<KM0201> ...
<DeadmanIncJS> that's all it says
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, well, have you checked it? :)
<nasad_> Drknzz, anything?
<nasad_> Anyone else can help?
<Kerrick> Does Ubuntu use the vanilla OpenOffice or does it use Go-OO?
<Drknzz> nasad_, Sorry
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, can you access internet via browser/ping?
<DeadmanIncJS> what's to check...im on wireless now
<DeadmanIncJS> same as always
<Drknzz> Just checked StackOverflow and got hooked
<DeadmanIncJS> worked before
<DeadmanIncJS> just not today
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, well, does the internet work?
<TheMozart> anyone using Tor?
<Drknzz> nasad_, This may be a blind guess but the 40G is the new un-mountable drive... right?
<DeadmanIncJS> yes
<DeadmanIncJS> browsing web now, on here as well
<Drknzz> nasad_ ???
<nasad_> Drknzz, the 40G is the disk hosting the OS and it is working. it is the 1TB the one that is inaccessible
<Geralt> hi, how can I configure gdm such that gdm is still running on ctrl-alt-f7 and the started session is on another tty, e.g. ctrl-alt-f8?
<nasad_> :)
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, what server is it set to?
<Drknzz> nasad_, The new disk is somehow encrypted? And which command did you use to mount it?
<wish^> I uninstalled my nvidia drivers on my laptop and now the computer wont boot past the loading screen
<nasad_> Drknzz, it was mounted automatically. I wouldn't be surprised if it was encrypted. I took it out of my Lacie Networkspace
<DeadmanIncJS> independent, google, canonical
<bencahill_> wish^, you may want to try the nomodeset and vga boot options...
<gribouille> WinstonSmith, ok
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, have you tried the main server?
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, that works just tested it
<everton> mshughes are there
<DeadmanIncJS> Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-beta/google-chrome-beta_8.0.552.224-r68599_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 209.85.225.93 80]
<DeadmanIncJS> is my error
<Drknzz> nasad_, If you dont need the data inside, id suggest you format the disk
<leon1> test
<wish^> I uninstalled my Nvidia drivers to do a fresh install and i rebooted but now i cant get the computer to boot past the login screen because it goes black
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, yeah, try the main server
<nasad_> Drknzz, I actually do need it. It is my photo collection for the past 4 years. Is there any other way?
<DeadmanIncJS> which is?
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, not a problem with the internet, as I get a 404 here for that link also...
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, you're using synaptic?
<Drknzz> nasad_, Hmmm only one of the partitions get mounted?
<DeadmanIncJS> no, update manager
<WinstonSmith> DeadmanIncJS, why dont you try :https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<nasad_> Drknzz, not sure if I got the answer for you. But on my "computer" view I got Three new mounts. 999MB, 6xxMB, and a third one called Array
<VCoolio> wish^: is there a nvidia reference in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? and if you want a fresh install, why not boot the livecd and install fresh?
<wish^> VCoolio: i dont want a fresh install, i just wanted to do a fresh install of the nvidia drivers
<WinstonSmith> DeadmanIncJS, chrome without the built-in "big brother from google"
<DeadmanIncJS> i'll have to try later
<DeadmanIncJS> i gotta run though, be back later
<WinstonSmith> ruuuuuun
<bencahill_> DeadmanIncJS, what is under Settings > Ubuntu software > Download from ?
<Drknzz> nasad_, Seems like the partition scheme was done in such a way to fool the automounter
<VCoolio> wish^: ah; well then you don't need graphical anyway; once at login screen, do "ctrl+alt+f1" and install nvidia driver, then retry; you can't install driver while x is running
<Drknzz> Or somehow block you from using the disk out of the Lacie device
<wish^> VCoolio: i cannot get to the login screen, its black screen after the Ubuntu logo and loading screen
<gribouille> WinstonSmith, it works. thanks very mutch :-)
<bencahill_> nasad_, what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<nasad_> Drknzz, Interesting
<nasad_> Drknzz, didn't you get it on Pastebin?
<NCS_One> hi
<VCoolio> wish^: then in grub menu choose backup option; it will boot with basic settings
<Drknzz> nasad_, Yes, im getting some ideas...
<bencahill_> nasad_, oh, I must have missed it :)
<WinstonSmith> gribouille, you are welcome
<nasad_> --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545065/
<bencahill_> nasad_, thx
<NCS_One> where can I get more info about "1>&2" or "2>&1"?
<WinstonSmith> NCS_One, in #bash
<NCS_One> WinstonSmith: ok, tanks
<nasad_> bencahill, :)
<Drknzz> nasad_, Get into a terminal
<nasad_> Drknzz, I am on
<AkakuMatt> Could somone please tell me where i could find my SQL settings? it seems i cannot access MYSQL with the password i assigned so i must have miss typed it
<Drknzz> nasad_, type sudo mkdir /mnt/temp
<Drknzz> nasad_, then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/temp
<bencahill_> nasad_, and then sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/temp
<lighta> AkakuMatt, in /etc/mysql
<Drknzz> Beat you to it bencahill_
<bencahill_> Drknzz, almost beat you :)
<bencahill_> nasad_, use sda2 like Drknzz said :)
<AkakuMatt> thanks lighta
<Drknzz> Then look at what /mnt/temp has nasad_
<bencahill_> nasad_, cd /mnt/temp
<bencahill_> nasad_, then ls
<uperax> nasad_ get puppylinux +test a live cd
<yeats> NCS_One: found with Google: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/67768-confusion-about-1-2-2-1-a.html
<nasad_> Drknzz, sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/temp returned ---> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Drknzz> uperax, Why?
<uperax> it works
<bencahill_> nasad_, interesting :s
<ikonia> nasad_: mount -t $filesystem
<uperax> ubuntu is a bit odd at times...
<Drknzz> nasad_, Seems like that supposed linux partition is either encrypted or intentionally damaged
<misha680> Sorry quick question. I'd like to have virtual Ubuntu instances for playing around with things. I _really_ don't like messing with my main install
<ikonia> uperax: no it's not
<Drknzz> ikonia, he is no perl interpreter :)
<uperax> gparted?
<bencahill_> nasad_, yeah, you shouldn't have to specify for a linux partition
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: your mysql password isn't stored in a configuration file, it's stored inside a database inside mysql, connect as root and change it
<bencahill_> uperax, odd?
<nasad_> Drknzz, it was accessible before I disassembled the disk. I also must mention that I needed a password to access it previously
<misha680> I am not sure if this will be a Server or Desktop install (I don't need X windows system inside _nor_ want it), but I may be running X programs from within this instance
<ikonia> misha680: where is the question ?
<Drknzz> nasad_, Give me a minute
<misha680> is chroot or kvm best way to go?
<uperax> tes odd
<misha680> or something else?
<bencahill_> nasad_, where would you enter said password?
<ikonia> misha680: then you need X
<nasad_> Drknzz, ok
<uperax> messes things up.
<Lasher`> Hi
<maco> misha680: kvm
<nasad_> bencahill, mmmm
<ikonia> misha680: chroot is not a virtual ubuntu instance
<bencahill_> nasad_, mmmm? :s :)
<uperax> not my problem...
<nasad_> bencahill, I am new to this stuff
<misha680> maco and iknoia: so what is the practical advantage of kvm in this case? I'm not sure I understand... and can I use vmbuilder?
<misha680> maco and iknoia: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<hcj> does anyone know of a good program to convert video to mp3 i tried a few but no luck
<ikonia> misha680: kvm is a vitual machine, chroot is nothing to do with virutal machines
<bencahill_> nasad_, what was your setup before, was the 1tb the boot hdd?
<everton> mike are you in
<ilovefairuz> hcj: ffmpeg -i video.something output.mp3
<bencahill_> hcj, ffmpeg should do the trick, as ilovefairuz showed :)
<ikonia> everton: there is no nick name of "mike" in this channel
<misha680> ikonia: thank you. maybe I'm obtuse but I'm not getting it... does the chroot somehow _not_ isolate me in a way that the virtual machine does? is there a performance benefit to kvm?
<raar> Hi! I'd like to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, but do-release-upgrade tells me there was no new release found. I have apt-get update-ed. Any suggestions?
<nasad_> bencahill, the 1tb disk comes from a Lacie networkspace box. I installed it into my PC for better performance. to connect I am using a PCI Sata controler
<maco> raar: change your system -> admin -> software sources setting to allow non-LTS upgrades
<ikonia> misha680: chroot is not a virtual machine, it is just locking you into a directory
<nasad_> I am running Ubuntu
<ikonia> misha680: kvm is a virtual machine for you to install and run an OS
<AkakuMatt> ilovefairuz it wont let me into mysql
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: what command are you using?
<Drknzz> nasad_, I am trying to get the info on how to mount an encrypted Ext2 FS
<tim> ubuntu 10.10 live disk needed to restart session and is asking me for a username and password what do i punch in?
<bencahill_> nasad_, where/when would you type the password before?
<AkakuMatt> sudo mysql -password
<nasad_> Drknzz, highly appreciated
<misha680> iknoia: thank you. I will try vmbuilder.
<AkakuMatt> its denies me saying incorrect password
<raar> maco: I assume that's some gnome menu option? I have it installed on my server without X, can you tell me how to do this from the commandline?
<ilovefairuz> misha680: chroot will merely lock the executed program to a subdirectory of your root filesystem, but no process or memory isolation
<nasad_> Bencahill, the networspace had it's own network interface, and I would find it on the network as an SMB share
<maco> raar: oh
<maco> raar: let me dig through configs for a moment...
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: mysql -u root -p
<raar> maco: great thank you :)
<AkakuMatt> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<hcj> where do i find ffmpeg software center..?
<raar> maco: Would that be done by setting the prompt to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<maco> raar: yep
<nit-wit> hcj, what the distro your running and desktop
<Lasher`> I am trying to build a piece of software (Cilk v5.4.6, available on the M
<maco> raar: we found it at the same time
<Lasher`> I am trying to build a piece of software (Cilk v5.4.6, available on the MIT
<tim> ubuntu 10.10 live disk needed to restart session and is asking me for a username and password what do i punch in?
<AkakuMatt> ilovefairuz i checked my confi and the user is mysql i tryed that with the same pass and still no luck
<Lasher`> I am trying to build a piece of software (Cilk v5.4.6, available on the MIT's website). It used to build without problem on Ubuntu 10.04, but on 10.10 I get strange compile errors
<hcj> nit-wit: i have ubuntu 10.10
<YouArePwned> tim: login: ubuntu // password: [empty pass]
<lighta> r in the same os and everything ?
<StrangeCharm> can i change the names of the 'applications' 'places' and 'system' menus on the gnome panel?
<usuario> fg
<raar> maco: you've been a fantastic help, thank you! :)
<tim> YouArePwned, thanks much
<starn> Hello, I'm confused as how to make full screen programs stop displaying stretched onto both screens. i only want them to display on primary monitor not stretched across. any suggestions?
<lighta> oups
<usuario> dfd
<YouArePwned> tim: you're welcome
<ikonia> starn: 2 monitors are seen as one, so it will always stretch, you need to manually re-size
<ikonia> usuario: please stop that
<nit-wit> hcj, do you just need codecs to play stuff
<Lasher`> I've also tried on other distributions, and all the "old" ones work fine, but not the new distributions (tried Ubuntu 10.10 32 and 64 bits, as well as Fedora 14 32 bits). Could someone point me to some kind of changelog between 10.04 and 10.10 for the "core" system ?
<starn> ikonia i can't sadly well only one program i can't. guess i stick with windowed mode
<hcj> i want to make my video to an mp3
<ikonia> hcj: you need to strip the audio then ecode it as amp3
<extor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGIheRK9OzY   <--- Any open source app that might be able to duplicate the functionality out of the box(amost)?
<ikonia> extor: what is that app ?
<sinan> I'm having trouble setting up opengl, glxinfo reports "direct rendering: No". how can i start troubleshooting?
<ikonia> extor: or what does it do, I should say
<Drknzz> nasad_, No real info i can find :/
<extor> ikonia its just a project tracking system...keeps track of marketing efforts
<ikonia> sinan: what video card do you have
<nasad_> Drknzz, I've been searching for a long time.
<ikonia> extor: sugar crm
<WinstonSmith> nasad_, do you need the data on that disk?
<Drknzz> nasad_, I found info the Lacie NetworkSpace is compatible with Linux.... but not about it's HD
<nasad_> Drknzz, however I am not sure if this would mean anything to you ---> http://lacie.nas-central.org/wiki/Category:Network_Space
<extor> ikonia, sugar is written in php? is it super easy to mod...why do you recommend it?
<extor> crm or CMS???
<lighta> hcj try looking ffmpeg
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix   .. to stop mysql, instead of killing by the pid, use: sudo service mysql stop
<nasad_> WinstonSmith, it has my photo collection for the past 4 years or more
<ikonia> extor: it's php, its easy if you understand it, and it's a good end to end tool
<racnroll> just started using Ubuntu
<extor> ikonia, what have you used it for?
<sinan> ikonia: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<WinstonSmith> nasad_, uff :(
<ikonia> extor: not really on topic for #ubuntu
<ikonia> sinan: ok, so that should be compatible
<extor> ikonia, is this it? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SugarCRM
<sinan> ikonia: cool! :) how to get it running though?
<nasad_> WinstonSmith, no worries here. I can always access the files using the original enclosure. But I don't have enough capacity anywhere else to copy them if I am supposed to attempt a format.
<WinstonSmith> nasad_, sounds like u need to buy a cheap external HDD for backup :)
<YouArePwned> so again
<WinstonSmith> nasad_, but why did u take it out if the enclosure anyway?
<extor> hmm I wonder if sugarcrm has any irc channels
<YouArePwned> is there any way to, for example, redirect somehost.com:87 to someanotherhost.org:43?
<ikonia> YouArePwned: iptables
<share> How can I run Vino server at boot WITHOUT unlock the keyring?
<share> pls help
<YouArePwned> ikonia: i thought of that
<YouArePwned> but i don't know the syntax
<ikonia> YouArePwned: ask the guys in #netfilter
<YouArePwned> ok
<nasad_> WinstonSmith, Lacie Networkspace is extremely slow, and is no good for many basic operations. Whith this amount of pics. I was hoping I'll get a little performance boost.
<tim> ok so i have two computers connected via cross over cable. successful ping. I have samba shares going. Where in windows 7 do I find these samba shares?
<WinstonSmith> nasad_, ah ok. it all becomes clear now! ;)
<nasad_> *sigh*
<sinan> ikonia: just a pointer to where to start from (regarding opengl support) would be awesome :)
<ikonia> sinan: look at the xorg logs for any hints
<WinstonSmith> tim, in windows type winkey+r, type in \\ip.of.ubuntu.box
<sinan> ikonia: great, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> sinan: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Durando> how to make ubuntu stop asking for passwords
<nasad_> WinstonSmith, I might have to go with your suggestion eventually. Although it is going to be time consuming and certainly not cost effective.
<dospod> can anybody tell me why my 4 gigs of ram is showing up as 3.41 in ubuntu on conky
<Drknzz> Sorry nasad_ Id recommend you fiddle mounting all of the drives partitions until you manage to find anything.... or use your Lacie as a case or something
<YouArePwned> as no one's there
<YouArePwned> YouArePwned> Hi. I need to make a machine redirect every outgoing connection to 10.0.0.1:1625 to, for example, 192.168.1.1:921
<YouArePwned> <YouArePwned> Is there any way to do that without extra hardware (like router). I tried iptables (maybe incorrectly) but I got nothing is result.
<sinan> Jordan_U: sure, http://pastie.org/pastes/1386052/text
<nasad_> dospod, are you running a 32bit ubuntu?
<dospod> yes
<KM0201> thats why...lol
<dospod> it should still register the 4 gigs...
<ilovefairuz> !PAE | dospod
<ubottu> dospod: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bazhang> dospod, using the pae kernel?
<dospod> nope
<dospod> now I know I need to do that
<bazhang> dospod, then install it
<nasad_> dospod, I guess my knowledg ends here. I tried 64bits ubuntu and it registered my 4gb as 4gb
<WinstonSmith> dospod, in conky it shows usable RAM not total available
<bazhang> dospod, install linux-generic-pae
<hcj> how do you install a downloaded file through wine?
<nasad_> Drknzz, Thank you very much for your help. You saved me a lot of time. I guess I am gonna have to move to plan B :)
<tim> WinstonSmith, WINSTON!!!! You're the man!!! files are being retrieved. AWESOME!
<WinstonSmith> dospod, these ~500 missing are address space for the other devices in your box : hdd, vga etc
<WinstonSmith> tim, :)
<dospod> well thank you
<ilovefairuz> hcj: wine file.exe
<YouArePwned> i have a very old ftpd
<hcj> oh yeah thnx
<bazhang> dospod, that'll pull in what you need
<prodigel> hi all! Just bought a wacom bamboo tablet and I can't make it work on ubuntu 10.10. I've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom instructions and something is not ticking right.
<Jordan_U> sinan: Odd, from that output I would expect that you would have direct rendering. Are you doing anything out of the ordinary? Do you have more than one X server running at once (more than one user logged in)?
<Drknzz> nasad_, Burn the whole thing?
<nasad_> Drknzz, :D I imagine it this way
<extor> Has anyone heard of Adempiere or even used it?
<nasad_> Drknzz, however what I'll do is to get a secondary back up, move the files onto it utilizing the original enclosure which still works. Then come back to the channel for format tips :)
<nasad_> Drknzz, unless you can advise me right now!!
 * WinstonSmith thinks there is nothing a little gasoline and a match cant fix ;)
<acovrig> is there an app that will let me send an SMS, it will execute it, then reply the result?
<yeats> prodigel: can you provide some details?  what's not working?
<sinan> Jordan_U: i don't have more than one X server running one, but I did play around with that a few weeks back. I was trying to learn about X, I could have screwed up maybe? Would you like me to provide any particular files?
<AkakuMatt> ilovefairuz: am i supposed to use 'sudo mysqld_safe --init-file=/home/me/mysql-init &'  Or just do it as my account?
<Drknzz> nasad_, I have no plans to move off the pc so go gon
<Drknzz> *go on
<prodigel> yeats, sure. Any details you want. I'm not sure what's wrong, lsusb tells me wacom co., ltd, but gimp or inkscape don't seem to find the device properly
<nasad_> Drknzz, oh it's gonna take a few days until I arrange for a secondary backup :) How long are you staying online?!!! :)
<Jordan_U> sinan: Does "pgrep X" print one number or two?
<sammy> so I'm really wary to just go creating directories in /var, in case I get permissions or ownership wrong. apt is trying to build kernel modules, and then complains that /var/crash doesn't exist. I can't figure out what package /var/crash might be created by
<prodigel> yeats, friday night here, having a couple of beers, I may not be as coherent as desired ;)
<Drknzz> nasad_, Oh, thought you could just copy the files over in acouple minute
<sinan> Jordan_U: one
<Jordan_U> sinan: Ok, then you're only running one X server at the moment.
<nasad_> Drknzz, I wish!
<Jordan_U> sinan: Could you pastebin the complete output of "glxinfo"?
<sammy> could someone with /var/crash do a `dpkg-query -S /var/crash` for me, please?
<nasad_> Drknzz, besides I am talking about almost half a TB
<sinan> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/pastes/1386074/text
<Drknzz> nasad_, Easy as pie for a SATA3 connection
<nasad_> Drknzz, this is why I wanted to mount it to my PC in the first place. Lacie Networkspace is a pain. It's incredibly slow
<Drknzz> nasad_, Oh i see
<Drknzz> So you basically bought it for the HD?
<nasad_> Drknzz, transfer rate never reaches above 2mb/s
<Giengener> Deutsche auch hier ?
<Drknzz> nasad_, u_u
<bazhang> Giengener, in #ubuntu-de
<nasad_> Drknzz, nope! I bought it out of ignorance :) I thought it was going to be enough. Lack of research
<durando> Hey guys just disabled password for my logim and now when I try to login I get could
<durando> Not update iceauthority
<YouArePwned> I described my problem at the forums, I need to solve it as fast as possible: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647693
<Drknzz> nasad_, Oh
<prodigel> yeats, still around?
<nasad_> Drknzz, I guess I will sign off now.. Thank you once more, and I guess I'll back for more help soon. Cheers.
<JoeCoolDesk> Whenever I try to apt-get anything, I get a bunch of 404s.  I'm on 9.04
<Drknzz> nasad_, Good Luck
<nasad_> Good night everybody. Thanks
<Jordan_U> JoeCoolDesk: 9.04 is no longer supported, you'll need to upgrade.
<Jordan_U> !eol | JoeCoolDesk
<ubottu> JoeCoolDesk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<JoeCoolDesk> How do I upgrade if I can't pull the packages to do it?
<share> How can I run Vino server at boot WITHOUT unlocking the keyring?
<YouArePwned> JoeCoolDesk: update manager?
<Jordan_U> JoeCoolDesk: See the link from ubottu.
<sargas> okay, this is one of those oh-god-how-could-i-be-so-stupid kind of moments, but I have a gedit session that is weirdly frozen without saving the document in it. The cursor is blinking, tooltips are working, the UI seems responsive on some level it just wouldn't accept any input or open menus or reconignize any clicks
<Jacky_Alcine> Hey, guys, anyone's interested in being part of a majour, up-coming project? A new wave of accessibility is coming! The SpeechControlTeam [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl] are holding their first-ever meeting in an attempt to change voice-driven interactions with your computer! Join ##speechcontrol at 23:OO Ubuntu Time (UTC) today!Hey, guys, anyone's interested in being part of a majour, up-coming project? A new wa
<Jacky_Alcine> ve of accessibility is coming! The SpeechControlTeam [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl] are holding their first-ever meeting in an attempt to change voice-driven interactions with your computer! Join ##speechcontrol at 23:OO Ubuntu Time (UTC) today!
<Jordan_U> Jacky_Alcine: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not for advertising projects.
<sargas> does anyone know where gedit might store the file as a backup (if it does), so i can killall -9 it? I tried using orca in hopes that the key echo would do something, but my laptop doesn't seem to pass the correct caps lock key
<Guest11890> !command
<Guest11890> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest11890> !cc
<Guest11890> ya quelqun qui pe m'aider?
<share> !fr > Guest11890
<ubottu> Guest11890, please see my private message
<jocrawfo> OMFG Gnome apps look fugly in kde but kde apps look fine under Gnome funny
<JoeCoolDesk> Jordan_U, it specifically says not to do this from a CLI enviroment.
<jocrawfo> I was going to switch to KDE because it seems the apps just run smoother especially the rss app Akregator, but not if I have to deal with unthemed gtk windows haha
<ActionParsnip> jocrawfo: use DE independant apps then ;)
<maco> jocrawfo: unthemed?
<maco> jocrawfo: check your settings...
<jocrawfo> ActionParsnip, oh you mean java apps?
<jocrawfo> maco, yea very plain old style buttons etc.  I opened Firefox ugly, Zend Studio, ugly
<starn> i'm looking to make an linux usb boot with antivirus suite.. is there any premade? like does ubuntu have its own flash drive bootup stuff with antivirus? [this is to clean up windows systems]
<jocrawfo> maco, what setting would that be?
<maco> jocrawfo: im a kde user and the gnome apps all mimic the kde theme here
<meekwarrior> Im Trying to Learn ANSI C, and i want to do it primlary in UBUNTU, im quite new to both ubuntu and C , If anyone is willing to talk me threw and help me please PM me, ill be back in 30 min
<maco> jocrawfo: system settings -> application appearance -> gtk appearance ... set it to QtCurve
<meekwarrior> i have a book i am following
<share> How can I run Vino server at boot WITHOUT unlocking the keyring?
<Jordan_U> JoeCoolDesk: Where does it say that?
<KM0201> share: so you want the keyring to unlock automatically?
<share> KM0201: yeah and im using autologin
<JoeCoolDesk> "# update-manager is something you don't want to install on cli servers" Middle of the page
<KM0201> share: if you google, there's instructions on disabling the keyring... id on't have them handy at the moment
<durando> Seems like a update just did my ubuntu in how can I back the updates out not even sure what updated
<Jordan_U> JoeCoolDesk: Yes, for servers you install update-manager-core.
<share> KM0201: the only solution i found is to blank keyring password but it's not sage
<share> safe
<prodigel> wacom tablet not working here. pls help :D
<KM0201> share: well, i don't know what you want.. it's no safer tha it starting w/o needing authentication
<KM0201> share: i should say, no 'less safe'
<share> KM0201: because im not using a monitor
<Jordan_U> JoeCoolDesk: That doesn't mean that you can't upgrade a cli server, it simply means that for a cli only server you should omit installing the "update-manager" package (but still install the update-manager-core package).
<bencahill_> YouArePwned, are you running a webserver on that port?
<share> KM0201: i want vino to start at boot just like ssh server
<ActionParsnip> jocrawfo: no, apps that work the same in any DE, like wicd or leafpad. Both are DE independant. Gedit uses gnome, kate etc uses Qt, Leafpad uses neither so will look the same
<KM0201> share: i understand that.... but if you set it to "not require you to enter a password", how is that any less safe than just removing it?
<ActionParsnip> jocrawfo: as an example
<share> KM0201: it's the same thing but i dont know how to disable keyring
<KM0201> share: i told you, google turns up lots of hits on it.
<bencahill_> YouArePwned, ...if so, you could have the server redirect anything going to 1625/* to 921/* using htaccess, i believe
<share> KM0201: im trying
<Enissay> https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_tips_&_tricks#09
<KM0201> share: and you said "its unsafe"
<sargas> Is there a way to grab the textbox contents of a semi-responsive program (specifically, gedit, it doesn't response to mouse or clicks but tooltips show and cursor blinks)
<Enissay> wrong window >.>
<share> KM0201: ssh starts at boot without needing to type a password
<share> i want something similar but for vino
<share> or maybe i need to use another vnc server
<jocrawfo> maco and i do that in kde right?
<share> but fino is easy to set up
<jocrawfo> ok brb
<share> *vino
<wgrant> share: Vino uses the GNOME Keyring API to store its password.
<JoeCoolDesk> Jordan_U, I get it.  I've updated the sources to point to the "old" URL and I'm doing a do-release-upgrade
<wgrant> share: Just leave the keyring unencrypted.
<share> wgrant: yeah
<wgrant> It is no less safe than having it stored raw.
<maco> JoeCoolDesk: yeah
<wgrant> (which is the case with SSH)
<JoeCoolDesk> The upgrade won't break anything, will it?
<maco> JoeCoolDesk: er not you
<share> wgrant: what do you mean with unencrypted
<share> blank password
<share> ?
<wgrant> share: Yes.
<share> ok
<share> wgrant: do you recommend other vnc server that starts at boot?
<wgrant> share: Not really.
<share> ok.
<share> tks for the help anyway
<Jordan_U> sargas: I think gedit keeps temporary files named normal_filename~. See if everything you need is in such a file in the same directory as the original.
<acovrig> is there an app that will let me send an SMS, it will execute it, then reply the result?
<jocrawfo> maco, i do not seem to have that option, can you tell me where to find it again please?
<YouArePwned> bencahill_: no, it's no my server
<jose__> Hola soy nuevo
<YouArePwned> not my server*
<sargas> Jordan_U: unfortionatly, i didn't save, so there is no filename as far as I can tell
<maco> jocrawfo: systemsettings -> application appearance -> gtk appearance
<maco> jocrawfo: maybe need to install gtk2-engines-qtcurve first?
<jocrawfo> ccould be let me try that
<YouArePwned> anyway, i'll wait for the support on the forum
<maco> jocrawfo: ah! kde-config-gtk
<jocrawfo> installed closed and re-opened system settings still no such option
<jocrawfo> cinstall that or run it?
<sammy> *grumble* I'm guessing if someone greps their /etc/group for 500, it will come out blank. I'm not sure why some files on my system (that I've never touched , like /etc/network/interfaces) have group ownership of GUID 500...
<noonian> sargas, it probably wont show up in a file manager. you can open a terminal type "cd /directory/name" enter. then "ls" enter. to see if its there
<jocrawfo> hmm ok i installed that, still not seeing it :(
<ActionParsnip> noonian: mine is owned by root:root
<jocrawfo> ah now i do
<ActionParsnip> sammy: see ^
<ActionParsnip> noonian: wrong target, sorry
<sammy> ActionParsnip: your /etc/network/interfaces? makes sense.
<sammy> ActionParsnip: I can't seem to figure out where this group 500 came from
<jocrawfo> hmmm maco do i need to reboot or restart KDE they still look ugly lol
<sargas> noonian: ls -A shows nothing in the directory i opened gedit (confirmed by checking 'jobs' that the current dir matches). Like I said, theres no filename since it wasn't initially saved
<jocrawfo> ah i see the title bar etc filled in
<sammy> dpkg-query -S says that no package owns /etc/network/interfaces. maybe it was an issue with the initial install.
<jocrawfo> but buttons yada yada are still unstyled gtk
<jocrawfo> so i guess it's either Gnome or KDE with ugly apps lol
<systemg33k> How do I get evolution mail to check my spam folder also? (nothing under recieving options).
<maco> jocrawfo: maybe have to log out
<kcorcoran> is it safe to assume ubuntu v10.10 32bit can only take advantage of 3GB RAM?
<jocrawfo> brb
<the_eye_> propose any usb tvtuner working in ubuntu
<noonian> sargas, hmm that is a bummer
<sunshinepants> kcorcoran: yes 3-3.5 is all you're going to address with 32bit
<jocrawfo> ok seems a bit better now
<DasEi> kcorcoran: no , either kernel or pae are capable of more
<DasEi> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<DasEi> kcorcoran: server-kernel or pae
<Jordan_U> sargas: Have you tried typing ctrl+s?
<jocrawfo> buttons are still unstyled but at-least the title bar is lol
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: pae gives 32bit kernels access to up to 64Gb RAM
<kcorcoran> not sure how to answer that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest95052: IRCing as root is a REALLY bad idea dude
<jocrawfo> kde seems nice seems snappier than Gnome for some reason
<DasEi> !who | kcorcoran:
<ubottu> kcorcoran:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jocrawfo> wonder if my apps will still lock up to dark grey screens under kde lol
<kcorcoran> let me ask this, how much ram can desktop v10.10 64 bit handle?
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip: let me ask this, how much ram can desktop v10.10 64 bit handle?
<DasEi> kcorcoran: that was no question, but an answer, either pae or serverkernel can do that
<Drknzz> Guys... how can i disable automatic laptop display dimming?
<kcorcoran> DasEi:  sorry, i don't understand who I would configure PAE
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: in theory 4 Exabytes
<mgolisch> kcorcoran: install a kernel with pae support
<mgolisch> kcorcoran: like the server kernel
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip:  wow!  lol
<jocrawfo> thanks for the tip maco
<DasEi> kcorcoran: you mean how, see link ubott.. gave or simply install server-kernel , reboot (and choose)
<kcorcoran> mgolisch:  if i just installed desktop v10.10 64 bit, would that address 8gb
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: I think theres some paging stuff or something that needs to happen so its a bit less but its still silly amounts of ram
<mgolisch> kcorcoran: yeah 64bit can use much more than 8gb
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip:  i just need something to take advantage of 8gb :()
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: Current implementations of the AMD64 architecture (starting from AMD 10h microarchitecture) extend this to 48-bit physical addresses[9] and therefore can address up to 256 TB of RAM
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<kcorcoran> mgolisch: do i need to do anything special with 64bit version to get it to access all 8gb?
<sargas> does anyone know if i can control gedit using dbus? (specifically, i'd like to use qdbus, so i just need the service name and i can figure it out from there)
<mgolisch> kcorcoran: nope
<jocrawfo> wow the font size in zend studio is very large it's using kde fonts, is there a way to make the default kde font smaller?
<DasEi> kcorcoran: 4 PB, good enough for pacman
<systemg33k> Can I run Ubuntu Notebook on a machine with less then 1GB ram?
<R1cochet> dont see y not
<R1cochet> give it enough swap
<kcorcoran> mgolisch:  i am VERY new to linux (unbutu)...i initially installed unbuntu to play flightgear - i know this can be done in windows, wanted to have something to force myself to learn a new Os.  anyway, is there any drawback of moving from 32bit to 64bit?
<kcorcoran> DasEi:  PB?
<mgolisch> petabyte
<R1cochet> systemg33k there is also xubuntu that is designed to run on systems with little ram
<DasEi> jocrawfo: right click on desk, apperance
<Daekdroom> kcorcoran, you shouldn't move to 64 bits unless you have more than 3.25GB RAM or need some specific performance boost 64bit gives
<kcorcoran> HOLY CRAP!!  never even heard of a PB??
<fattom> kcorcoran - a few apps aren't available on 64 bit
<DasEi> kcorcoran: 4 Petrabyte
<kcorcoran> that is HUGE!!
<fattom> like the amazon mp3 downloader
<Praxi> Anyone familiar with RVM? I have a ubuntu 10.04 server, I want to run all my web services through apache (NTOP, Snort, Snorby, Nagios) can I use RVM to manage rails on my server with apache?
<fattom> I was looking for a little bit of help setting up a dual monitor system with twinview
<Sary> Hello ! , guys .. i am stuck on the Kubuntu 10.10 installation screen from the Live CD. is this a known issue ? it's an"LG E300 , with Nvidia Graphic driver , i used unetbootin to burn the iso to a usb stick .. Trying to baypass that screen for 2 days now !
<kcorcoran> i have 8GB and want to take full advantage - would there be a better suggested route?
<ActionParsnip> what screen are you on?
<JoeCoolDesk> I did do-version-upgrade but I'm still on 9.04 and still not on the latest versions for python or PHP.
<acovrig> is there an app that will let me send an SMS, it will execute it, then reply the result?
<kcorcoran> Daekdroom: i have 8GB and want to take full advantage - would there be a better suggested route?
<R1cochet> Sary which screen?
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: pae kernel or 64bit, either is fine. Some 3rd party companys only support 32bit (like brother and Canon for printers for example)
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip:  is changing my kernel to PAE something a noob can do?
<DasEi> kcorcoran: I guess it's a 64 bit cpu, go witht 64 bit then, how many cores ?
<kcorcoran> DasEidual core
<kcorcoran> DasEi: dual core
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran: just install the linux-image-pae package and you'll have it
<DasEi> kcorcoran: I'd use 64 bit
<kcorcoran> ActionParsnip:  would that be your recommendation vs installing 64bit?
<kcorcoran> DasEi:  appreciate the input.  this channel has helped me considerably!!!
<R1cochet> kcorcoran i myself would go with 64bit
<R1cochet> actually i have :)
<R1cochet> but i have 8g ram
<kcorcoran> R1cochet:  can you elaborate why?
<mgolisch> i mainly installed 64bit because i run some apps that need much memory
<mgolisch> pae doesnt realy help there
<mgolisch> if a single process neeeds to allocate >4gb of memory
<keneida> hello. I have very weird problem with ubuntu 10.10 it boots for ever. I just make fresh install and it does not want to stop booting.  I have this ubuntu booting screen with 5 red dots. The harddisk led is blinking but nothing works.  Its like this more then a10 minutes
<R1cochet> its just easier than changing to the PAE kernel
<R1cochet> but ubuntu is a very easy-to-use linux distro
<R1cochet> been on it for a few years
<JoeCoolDesk> What makes ubuntu easier to use than other distros?  They seem pretty much the same, with different themes and default packages.
<R1cochet> anyone have experience using raid? i was thinking about setting one up
<FishFace> acovrig: Some people say in the forums you can do it with Empathy
<kcorcoran> okay, this is throwing me off.  i am on the ubutu to page, i select v10.10 / 64bit - but the huge but only shows the 32bit download?
<kcorcoran> scratch that!
<bastidrazor> kcorcoran: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<FishFace> acovrig: Not easily though. You might want to find something else. I am looking though.
<acovrig> FishFace: thanks
<luneth95> hello
<R1cochet> JoeCoolDesk well for instance i have a newer nvidia 450gt grx card. to get it to work on fedora i have to install the nvidia drivers myself. on ubuntu the device manager installs the drivers for me
<luneth95> whats up?
<Sary> R1cochet, The fist screen ,after choosing 'Start Kubuntu , that " Try , Install " Windows.
<kcorcoran> is it okay to load the 64bit version on an itel chip?
<kcorcoran> intel
<DasEi> R1cochet: soft or hard ?
<DasEi> kcorcoran: yess
<histo> kcorcoran: yes if it's 64bit
<sargas> does anyone know how to examine the memory of a running process? i dont' mind making it core dump if anyone knows how
<luneth95> can someone help me
<kcorcoran> sorry, should have kept reading before asking.
<R1cochet> DasEi not sure. was thinking hard but was reading about mdamd raid or something like that
<DasEi> sargas: install and run htop
<R1cochet> some linux package that will setup raid for you
<AkakuMatt> ilovefairuz1: Welcome back
<luneth95> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!!!
<DasEi> R1cochet: I've got good experience with mdadm soft raid
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: thank you
<R1cochet> kcorcoran i run 64bit buntu on i7 quadcore
<DasEi> !ask | luneth95, and don't shout
<ubottu> luneth95, and don't shout: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luneth95> oh ok
<AkakuMatt> ilovefairuz I did what you suggested and i followed walkthrough but no luck
<fattom> Anyone out there have any experience with dual monitor setups using Nvidia twinview?
<luneth95> well I've got my ubuntu 10.10 running on the netbook next to me and I cant get the wifi to wrok
<R1cochet> DasEi yea thats what it was mdadm
<luneth95> work*
<sargas> DasEi: i already use htop
<R1cochet> as is i have 2 1.5tb drives, one internal other external
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: pastebin the file and the commands you've useds
<ilovefairuz> used **
<boomting> hmm can anyone help
<DasEi> R1cochet: hard raid is somewhat too pricy to me, cheap controllers get coped by softraid, and I'm not in the budget for a raid5 dawicontrol or such
<R1cochet> will i be able to setup a raid1 w/ that config? or do i need to move external to internal
<DasEi> !wirelesŝ | luneth95
<R1cochet> yea im not spending $300 on a raid card and was reading that the cheaper ones are fakeraid
<DasEi> !wireless | luneth95
<ubottu> luneth95: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boomting> im stuck with ubuntu i walked into my room and my sister was fingering herself :S i kinda accidently jizzed on my ubuntu disk and it has fried holes in it?
<boomting> what can i do
<DasEi> R1cochet: so soft, which setup you want ?
<R1cochet> raid 1
<boomting> ubuntu is half installed now :(
<kcorcoran> thanks for all the help!!  i am going to test out 64bit...fingers crossed.  lol
<R1cochet> but i have a few questions
<Jordan_U> R1cochet: Unless you're dual booting with windows there's no real advantage to FakeRAID over mdraid, and many disadvantages.
<R1cochet> ahh but i do dual boot
<boomting> i want to poop all over my sister
<boomting> and rub it in
<boomting> then eat it off her
<Sary> has anyone managed to install Ubuntu on "LG 300 -310 ".
<luneth95> IDK what happened but it was working this morning
<R1cochet> however the drives to be raided are ext3 so winblows will never see them
<histo> R1cochet: you can install ext3 readers in windwos
<hplc> when using dd to write image.img to pendrive, is it supposed to be mounted or not?
<R1cochet> Sary have you tried to boot the livecd in safe graphics mode and then install?
<DasEi> R1cochet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<R1cochet> histo i know but i dont want windows to have tha capability
<AkakuMatt> ilovefairuz : http://pastebin.com/1nUPs0fL
<histo> R1cochet: it won't out of the box be able to read ext3
<R1cochet> i know i have ext2explorer as we speak
<Sary> R1cochet, not yet , but  i tried to install with the " nomodies " option .. installation went well , but after reboot , i faced the same issue!
<histo> R1cochet: i'm kind of confused then nvm
<R1cochet> Sary try the safe graphics mode
<R1cochet> that always worked for me when regular didnt
<Sary> Alright.
<luneth95> for ubuntu 10.10  for the command sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces, the guide I am using says to comment out everything but the lo command how di I do this?
<R1cochet> DasEi thank you for the link
<fattom> I'm having an issue with my dual monitor setup.  Windows maximize to only one screen only (which is what I want), but full-screen apps cover both screens (which is most decidedly not what I want.  Anyone have any ideas?
<prodigel> hi all. I'm struggling with my wacom bamboo tablet, no luck for now. I've tried following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom guide with no succes
<R1cochet> DasEi when i go to setup the raid and have stuff already on one drive will it erase that drive? i really dont want to lose 1tb of stuff
<DasEi> R1cochet: for my taste raid setup at install was more hassle then in the latter with mdadm "manally", but might be of taste
<R1cochet> i dont want to raid my OS drive, just storage
<luneth95> anyone help?
<R1cochet> and not worried about the cpu being used
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: what's the output of : dpkg -l mysql-server* | grep ii
<histo> luneth95: put a # infront of the line you want to comment out
<luneth95> but both of the 2 lines have lo in them
<R1cochet> luneth95 insert "#" at start of every line
<R1cochet> w/out the ""
<luneth95> oh ok
<luneth95> gonna try now
<histo> luneth95: if you look at hte file you will see comments in there start with # The primary network interface   etc...
<AkakuMatt> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.com/LCx0QH1P
<DasEi> R1cochet: unless a veeery slow cpu, I can't see an impact on cpu (though there sure is)
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 
<DasEi> R1cochet: used to display aroun 1% in htop
<AkakuMatt> must i control z to get back into CL? i changed the pass and now its just hung with a blank line
<nertil> how to shutdown my ubuntu from terminal
<fattom> Does anyone know how to use metamodes in Nvidia twinview to make fullscreen applications cover one monitor only?  It's driving me nuts.
<histo> nertil: with the shutdown command. Something like sudo shutdown -h now  will turn it off
<cha0s2358> anyone familiar with hdd partitioning and dual booting?  i recentlly redid my system and im haing a few problems as well as a few questions.
<Cullz> nertil: sudo shutdown now     or halt from grub terminal
<histo> AkakuMatt: ctrl+z backgrounds what ever you where running
<DasEi> cha0s2358: ask ..
<histo> AkakuMatt: fg to bring it back
<sickgut>  i installed a maverick minimal  install  but  didnt configure usernames and passwords, its a CLI only thing i installed, what is the default login? or do i have to i nstall again and setup the root and user passwords?
<luneth95> didnt work
<Sary> R1cochet, This is odd ! there is no " Safe Graphic mode " option in F4 Modes.
<AkakuMatt> ok its backgrounded but till no access
<luneth95> and I'm trying to get the wifi to work
<sickgut> like is there a default root password for maverick?
<histo> sickgut: you should have setup a default user account
<histo> sickgut: root is disabled ubuntu uses sudo
<dssadf90> I have a raw file that contains a partition table and I want to mount one of the partitions in the table. How do I do this ?
<AkakuMatt> ok i brought it back but it is still just hanging
<sickgut> histo i know that now lol
<sickgut> so there is no way ill have to reinstall?
<dssadf90> mount -o loop doesn't work on the file because it has 3 partitions
<histo> AkakuMatt: ctrl+c will kill whatever it is you where doing?
<nertil> how to shutdown my ubuntu from terminal
<SnakeFast> Hey lads
<Cullz> sickgut: you can probably fix it
<cha0s2358> first off it shows 6 different ubuntu 10.04 lts options when choosing operating system. ubuntu 10.10 lts 2-35-23,   2-35-24 ,     2-35-26  and then a recovery console for each of those. is that normal?
<histo> sickgut: you can boot to recovery mode which should dump you in to a root account.
<AkakuMatt> histo i was using sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 command to reset my root password
<sickgut> thanks
<histo> sickgut: then you can create a user
<DasEi> sickgut:  unless disable can boot into init 1 and change there if forgot pass
<DasEi> disabled*
<histo> sickgut: ad them to the admin group so they have sudo access amongst other groups
<DasEi> :)
<cha0s2358> ^^^^ this is when i turn my computer on and am supposed to choose between ubuntu and windws
<histo> AkakuMatt: okay?
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: sudo killall mysqld_safe
<histo> cha0s2358: it's shwoing all the kernels
<histo> cha0s2358: you can remove the older kernels if you no longer want them.
<DasEi> !who | cha0s2358
<ubottu> cha0s2358: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cha0s2358> histo ok so that is normal ??
<AkakuMatt> No process found
<histo> cha0s2358: yes
<wildbat1> [Q], I am use VMware Workstation booting XP guest under ubuntu host, the VMWS screen is transparent not even a BIOS... but if i take a screenshot ~ i can see the VM is it working. It was working be4, but not now. i have touch compiz and nvadia-driver. if i use lxde the VM work but KDE GDM isn't. how do i fix it ?
<SnakeFast> Noobish question here, it's not the first time I have this issue, but I've never actually been able to understand it. Basically, when I use my arrows, vim just displays C, D, B etc. Can anyone assist please?
<stodertoad> hello all :) My 10.04 froze while skyping and after several reboots there now is no networking available 'networking disabled'
<cha0s2358> histo ok so does it matter which one i choose?
<R1cochet> Sary that is odd. sorry but not sure what to do then. maybe try ubuntu intsead of kubuntu
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: ps aux | grep mysql
<histo> SnakeFast: vim doesn't user the arrows
<R1cochet> you can always switch to kde if you want
<Cullz> stodertoad: is it ethernet?
<luneth95> help!!!!! I cant get the wifi to work
<luneth95> *tear*
<AkakuMatt> wow..
<AkakuMatt> Pastebin hang on
<histo> cha0s2358: yes, you choose what kernel you want to boot. You can boot the latest one you have installed would be the highest number ex: 2.6.35-xxx vs 2.6.32-xxx 32 would be the older 0one.
<stodertoad> both ethernet and wifi the wireless icon only has one dropdown option 'networking disabled'
<AkakuMatt> http://pastebin.com/eqQbqx6k
<Sary> R1cochet, i'm on it , thanks buddy.
<Jordan_U> luneth95: Please stop saying "help". It won't get you helped sooner and just adds noise.
<ilovefairuz> luneth95: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste | luneth95
<ubottu> luneth95: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stodertoad> it just happened on its own
<Cullz> stodertoad: have you enabled networking again?
<AkakuMatt> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/eqQbqx6k im going to lunch please use PM? ill be gone 10 mins
<histo> cha0s2358: I usually only keep the current kernel and one prior on my machine incase I find an issue withthe current one.
<DasEi> luneth95: did you follow the link I gave ?
<stodertoad> i don't know how to do that
<luneth95> yea
<luneth95> but it didint make any sense
<cha0s2358> histo ok i get that but will they just keep pileing up? how do i remove the older ones?
<DasEi> luneth95: where are you stuck ?
<luneth95> besides it was working earlier
<KM0201> cha0s2358: the are very easy to remove in synaptic.
<histo> cha0s2358: with software center or synaptic
<luneth95> it was weird this morning
<Cullz> stodertoad: do you have a network icon up on the taskbar?
<stodertoad> is it a command I need to know
<KM0201> cha0s2358: you just gotta pay attention and make sure you're deleting the old ones
<SnakeFast> histo> I might be new to this issue, but I am not new to vim. Just so we're on the same page, I'm actually talking about the navigation arrow keys
<ilovefairuz> AkakuMatt: the reconfigure process still hasn't finished? try: sudo service mysql stop
<luneth95> for that paste  I got a system error install archive() failed
<DasEi> luneth95: sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<SnakeFast> Anyone, please?
<stodertoad> yeah the icon is there but it doens't have the usual options it only says networking disabled
<cha0s2358> kool deal.
<histo> cha0s2358: they will be names like linux-image-2.6.3xxxxxxx
<Cullz> stodertoad: you can right click the icon and make sure there's a tick next to enable networking. if there's no tick, click that option once
<R1cochet> DasEi about using mdadm if i already have one drive w/ info on it and want to mirror that drive, when i setup mdadm will it erase the drives then setup the raid?
<stodertoad> there isn't any 'enable networking'
<DasEi> R1cochet: no, but you will use raid0 for that
<histo> luneth95: lspci | grep Network    Do that in a terminal
<stodertoad> it's a grayed out option that says 'networking disabled' not anything i've ever seen before
<cha0s2358> histo ok last question is it possible and how exactlly would i go about taking my 320 gig hdd and seperating it as follows. 20 gig for windows, 20 gig for ubuntu, and the rest a shared partition which can be accessed by either os?
<R1cochet> why would i use raid0? i just want to mirror
<R1cochet> not stripe
<Jordan_U> DasEi: RAID0 isn't morroring.
<Jordan_U> *mirroring
<luneth95> k trying it
<DasEi> R1cochet: and do yourself a favor and config it so you can just pull 8a failed) drive with the raid being runnable on one hd only
<noonian> stodertoad, if you right click the icon is the check box greyed out to enable it again?
<DasEi> Jordan_U: right, 1
<stodertoad> not sure what happened like it's very strange I've been using ubuntu for a year and this is the first time this has happened to me
<DasEi> R1cochet: no, but you will use raid1 for that ° typo
<histo> cha0s2358: I would use gparted to resize your partitions. You need to boot off the instlal cd to resize the current runing drive.  The shared partition I would create an ntfs one.
<Klevi> Quick question for you guys: ubuntu 10.10 is Firestarter installed/running by default in a wubi install
<stodertoad> oh yeah I know what you are asking about those options have all disappeared
<Cullz> stodertoad: ok.. are you familiar with system > administration > network tools  ?
<noonian> stodertoad, and is it possible a you have a hardware switch for turning off networking?
<stodertoad> yeah i've used those befor
<DasEi> Klevi: not default, but installable
<R1cochet> DasEi to be clear, no is it wont clean the drive during setup?
<histo> cha0s2358: Keep in mind you can install a tool in windows to read linux partitions, and linux can already read your windows partition so there may not be a need to keep a seperate shared one.
<stodertoad> and i have tried turning off wifi and turning it on again but it doesn't change anything
<stodertoad> what should I do with network tools?
<DasEi> R1cochet: yes, data is safe on setting up mirror
<histo> luneth95: looking for the type of card that it outputs
<R1cochet> SnakeFast is there a reason your using vim instead of gedit?
<R1cochet> DasEi thank you much
<mhahe> any way to speed up Xforwarding using ssh over local network?
<Klevi> DasEi: Thanks thats all I was looking for. =)
<luneth95> what does that mean?
<cha0s2358> histo ok i already set it up in partitions but i dont know how to make the 280 gig partition available and readable by both os. i want applications and programs stored in the shared as well as multi media
<histo> luneth95: most likely a broadcom bc43xx
<luneth95> I'm new at this
<noonian> R1cochet, totally thought you were going to say emacs :P
<histo> cha0s2358: well ntfs will work for the shared partition without installing anything in windows.
<R1cochet> lol
<Klevi> Was trying to get Ubuntu to do ICS for my Pandora over its USB0 interface, and the help guide to set that up doesnt work
<R1cochet> i hate both editors
<luneth95> so what do I have to do?
<R1cochet> had to use them briefly in school
<SnakeFast> R1cochet> I work on many different servers, don't want to have to switch editors all the time
<R1cochet> ahh ok
<mgolisch> R1cochet: why? vim is great
<stodertoad> in network tools all the network devices 'wifi' 'eth0' are there but they have 0's for everything
<histo> luneth95: Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<BenB> my alsa stopped worked. aplay says there's no soundcard. /proc/asound/cards does list NVidia, though. I also hear a small noise when I do modprobe snd-hda-intel. any idea what's wrong?
<luneth95> k there
<DasEi> R1cochet: nano-nahnah
<R1cochet> wim is great yes, but i just dont care for it
<histo> luneth95: then type in lspci | grep Network    and hit enter
<R1cochet> i do like nano
<cha0s2358> ok but still what i am asking is once i make it ntfs how do i tell windows to use the partition
<histo> luneth95: case matters in Network
<Cullz> stodertoad: sorry, system > preferences > network connections
<cha0s2358> histo ok but still what i am asking is once i make it ntfs how do i tell windows to use the partition
<luneth95> network controller:brodcom corp
<stodertoad> yeah those are there
<histo> cha0s2358: w2indows will see the partition in my computer automatically.   In linux you need to add it to /etc/fstab to have it mounted on boot
<R1cochet> SnakeFast so what about the direction keys in vim now?
<histo> R1cochet: hjkl
<cha0s2358> ok cool deal
<stodertoad> wireless is the same as it was before
<SnakeFast> R1cochet> I used to use nano. It's just not enough anymore compared to what I can achieve with vi. On the other hand, I don't have this kind of problems in nano ^^
<cha0s2358> histo ok cool deal
<histo> R1cochet: there is vim-tutor will walk you through it.
<DasEi> luneth95: if you don't put nick in replys it really gets hard to follow, ifup didn't revoke it ? where in the manual are you stuck ?
<R1cochet> histo?
<stodertoad> all my wireless networks are shown no change in anything
<mgolisch> R1cochet: you can use the arrow keys too if you like, but hjkl is much better usualy as your fingers will be on that line anyways
<histo> R1cochet: the navigation keys in vim or vi is jkl
<stodertoad> is it just me or is this kinda of a weird occurance
<histo> R1cochet: hjkl
<Cullz> stodertoad: it's never happened to me
<R1cochet> histo it was SnakeFast asking about those, but thank you
<histo> R1cochet: it's made so that you fingers stay on the home row while you use it. To change text you have to hit i for insert mode etc...
<Cullz> stodertoad: i wonder if it's a permissions problem, if your user account isn't allowed to use it
<histo> R1cochet: oh sorry
<DasEi> stodertoad: join luneth95
<DasEi> !wireless
<R1cochet> all good
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stodertoad> i know it's crazy the computer just froze as it was going into saver mode and than i had to reboot and now no connection
<histo> SnakeFast: see my above conversation with R1cochet
<luneth95> How do I do that?
<R1cochet> i was curious myself :)
<mgolisch> also i like the ability run shellcommands from within the editor
<histo> luneth95: what is the bc43xxx part bc4321 etc???
<mgolisch> realy cool
<histo> luneth95: the chipset
<SnakeFast> [00:50:47] <R1cochet> SnakeFast so what about the direction keys in vim now?<Well, when I try to navigate to the next line, it just displays B for the bottom arrow, A for the upper one, etc.
<fattom> Currently, I'm having an issue with my dual monitor setup.  I'm trying to get fullscreen programs to occupy one screen only.  Anyone got any ideas?
<R1cochet> mgolisch that is nice
<stodertoad> okay thanks going thereluneth95
<histo> SnakeFast: you use hjkl for navigation and you need to check out vim-tutor
<luneth95> histo: BCM43224
<DasEi> luneth95: like : stodertoad: shall we view the troubleshooting-guide
<soreau> I can't believe 10.10 nuked my gentoo partition. Whne I installed, I told it to mount my arch partition on /mnt/Arch and gnetoo on /mnt/Gentoo. Now, gentoo is only lost+found and it is GONE. What a shame (of course I did not accidentally select format partition)
<histo> luneth95: I believe you will need the broadcom STA driver.  Does this system have a wired port you can use to install it?
<SnakeFast> histo> Thanks for saving me having to read through the log
<histo> SnakeFast: np
<R1cochet> SnakeFast also i believe that you have to excape from insert mode before you can move around
<R1cochet> escape*
<luneth95> histo: no I have wifi at my house and no wired cards
<luneth95> why?
<histo> SnakeFast: /lastlog nickname  is another way aswell
<theclown> hola
<stodertoad> okay so I should look at the troubleshooting guide first ?
<histo> luneth95: do you have another machine you can download stuff from?
<mgolisch> R1cochet: but yeah i might not be a std ubuntu user i guess, i mainly use awesome as wm and i think firefox is the only gui app i use regularly and i have vimperator for that
<mgolisch> R1cochet: so i can fully operate everything without a mouse
<luneth95> histo: the desktop I'm working on now
<mgolisch> :)
<luneth95> histo: is the driver universal?
<histo> luneth95: k and a thumb drive or cd to get the files there right?
<histo> luneth95: yeah
<luneth95> histo: I'm booting off of a usb
<KM0201> luneth95 it'spretty easy to install that driver.... if you have the 4322, you need to follow the appropriate instructions...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<conq> ыам
<R1cochet> mgolisch i hear ya
<stodertoad> trouble shooting guide doesn't help because it's seperated as wired and wireless but this problem combines both
<stodertoad> i'll try the other room that guy suggested
<R1cochet> KM0201 doesnt device manager install the proper drivers?
<histo> luneth95: on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx follow the STA - No Internet section
<DasEi> !ru | conq
<KM0201> R1cochet: according to that, you have to do it.
<ubottu> conq: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<R1cochet> ok
<luneth95> k
<KM0201> R1cochet: but it would appear they are either on the CD, or easily installed from synaptic.
<syoma> hello
<Cullz> hello
<L4nce0> hey guys! So I have an issue... ubuntu worked just fine (right until the day I had finals.. of course) now it just freezes on the logon screen. Is there a way of recovering it with out wiping my data? =)
<KM0201> luneth95: it'll be a LOT easier if you can hook that machine up to the router for about 3min
<Cullz> L4nce0: you could grab your data with a live cd
<luneth95> KM0210: I know but I dont have a lan cable
<KM0201> luneth95: you realize they are only about 10-12 bucks don't you?
<ActionParsnip> L4nce0: can you expand, can you type your username and such....?
<meekwarrior> is anyone here good with ANSI C
<ActionParsnip> meekwarrior: ask in #c  this is ubuntu support
<meekwarrior> good idea
<Cullz> L4nce0: can you choose whether its gnome or other desktop environment?
<KM0201> luneth95: is there a machine you can disconnect for 5min and use it to connect your laptop, so you can install it?
<DasEi> L4nce0: can you boot safe mode ?
<ezrafree> does anyone know how fix the "Unable to find specified executable" error that thunderbird gives me when i receive a new email?
<meekwarrior> hello brethrens
<L4nce0> mmm, have to be a live USB, it's a netbook. Honestly most of the real data is on my drop box... but considering I'm a Jr in CS, I should learn how to fix it. I cannot type anything, recovery mode also freezes
<R1cochet> luneth95 isnt your modem wired to your router?
#ubuntu 2010-12-18
<ActionParsnip> L4nce0: i recommend you check you ram for errors
<L4nce0> but like it's on, the time just changed.. so it's not dead
<JoeCoolDesk> Now I can't connect to my machine on either SSH or through the web.
<L4nce0> I just can't move the mouse or type...
<meekwarrior> forsome reaons i cannot talk on $c
<meekwarrior> #c
<DasEi> L4nce0: use a usb then , chrrot in and check what's up
<Pici> meekwarrior: You need to register/identify.
<ActionParsnip> L4nce0: reboot, hold shift then select ram test there
<Pici> !register > meekwarrior
<ubottu> meekwarrior, please see my private message
<luneth95> I do believe it is but I'm not allowed to touch it
<KM0201> meekwarrior: did you bother reading the channel topic?
<L4nce0> meek I think you have to register with the nick server to use c's room
<luneth95> R1cochet: I'm not allowed to tamper it
<R1cochet> bummer
<L4nce0> action, I'm running mem test now
<Cullz> meekwarrior:   /msg nickserv help
<R1cochet> L4nce0 can you start a shell? no gui?
<kurrata> How do i make audio card to send sound thought rear output(black slot) to? I can output sound only thought green one now
<L4nce0> R1cochet: I can select recovery mode, which also fails... I don't know how to get to the command line
<FishFace> acovrig: Been fooling around here. This might work. Pidgin and a plugin. I'll try it later. Need to go out for a bit - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241830
<curtlee> If I split my script into common and pre-start scripts for Upstart, I only get "start: Unknown job: fastcgi-php" when I try to start it.
<curtlee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545073/
<ezrafree> anyone know what i should do if notify-send does not exist on my system?
<ActionParsnip> L4nce0: if you boot to live usb and press space when the stickman screen shows, you can run memtest from there
<Cullz> L4nce0: did you just install a bunch of new packages manually?
<meekwarrior> still cant figurie out how to register
<ActionParsnip> meekwarrior: #freenode will help with registering issues
<L4nce0> ActionParsnip: that pops up every time =) Oh gosh I'm sorry! I remember what happened, right after it did an update it had this issue
<Cullz> meekwarrior: /msg nickserv register meekwarrior password
<DasEi> meekwarrior: good help in #freenode
<KM0201> ..
<meekwarrior> #freenode
<Cullz> meekwarrior: /join #freenode
<KM0201> lol
<DasEi> meekwarrior: /j #freenode  bring you there
<meekwarrior> yes thank you  i forgot to type
<meekwarrior> that
<ezrafree> anyone know how i can install notify-send on my system?
<ezrafree> "which notify-send" returns nothing
<hplc> how to write an image.img to usb pendrive? dd kinda fails
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: try:  dpkg -S notify-send
<ActionParsnip> hplc: dd is a great way to do it, how do you mean "fails"
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: thank you. this returns: dpkg: *notify-send* not found.
<fattom> I'm having an issue getting a dual monitor setup with Nvidia TwinView to show full-screen apps on one screen only (currently, they show on both screens).  Maximized windows show on one screen only (which is what I want.
<ezrafree> i used to get notices, so something must've happened when i upgraded thunderbird, i guess...
<ezrafree> is there any package i can install in apt-get to restore notify-send to my system?
<Bluefever> Whats with the spam bot
<L4nce0> hmm, is it (easily) possible to install Ubuntu on my desktop on a separate partition and be able to both boot and virtual box into it?  Currently I just run 7 and when I need to do any cpp work I run oracle's virtual machine software
<Cullz> L4nce0: dual boot is pretty easy to set up
<DasEi> L4nce0: a little unclear question, you can :
<R1cochet> ive been running dualboot since i made the switch
<R1cochet> very simple to setup
<DasEi> L4nce0: use a usb on netbook, have ssh with rootacces there and then also access the hd of that netbook
<R1cochet> and yes it is an unclear question
<Bluefever> Hey, I recently changed my login password, but when I first turn on my computer the new password won't work. So I have to use my old password, but the thing is once my computer goes to screen saver after 5 minutes and I have to login again, then I'll have to use my new password. Its a little strange, so I was wondering if there are two different passwords that needed to be changed, or if this is some kind of fluke. Any thoughts?
<DasEi> L4nce0: from win 7 putty lets you ssh into the usb-os
<L4nce0> sorry let me clarify.  I want to dual boot, but still be able to run the exact same instance of ubuntu but as a virtual machine.
<R1cochet> Bluefever maybe you changed the user pass and not root pass?
<DasEi> L4nce0: hardly. you can get /home copied and take a the paketselection, but not the config
<L4nce0> DasEi: Hmm thanks, was worth a shot. My current work around is an abuse of the dropbox application
<Bluefever> @R1cochet, that makes sense, but where would I go to change my root pass?
<DasEi> L4nce0: hehe
<R1cochet> Bluefever unfortunately that im not sure of
<hplc> ActionParsnip: guide says "dd if=<path_to/img_file.iso> of=/dev/da0 bs=1m" but it fails saying "1m"  is an illegal number
<Bluefever> I'll just try to google it, but thanks for the help @R1cochet. :D
<DasEi> Bluefever: changing root pass from what situation (just switched back here)
<L4nce0> DasEi:  seriously, try dropbox as your eclipse directory. All your computers now have the same workspace! All old data is backed up so in the case of data getting messed up syncing it's still there
<DasEi> L4nce0: I'm a fan of raid /w rsync, already married
<Bluefever> @DasEi. Sorry I don't quite get what your asking.
<DasEi> Bluefever: I just saw you needed to change rott's pw, but havent read the fore-story
<DasEi> root's
<L4nce0> DasEi: hmm that's an interesting utility.. though doesn't work between windows machines I assume. ( one day I'll break the addiction to M$)
<Bluefever> oh o.k.
<DasEi> L4nce0: doese, unison
<Bluefever> @DasEi. here ya go. "Hey, I recently changed my login password, but when I first turn on my computer the new password won't work. So I have to use my old password, but the thing is once my computer goes to screen saver after 5 minutes and I have to login again, then I'll have to use my new password. Its a little strange, so I was wondering if there are two different passwords that needed to be changed, or if this is some kind of fluke. An
<DasEi> Bluefever: make sure your default user is in the sudoers file and simply set a new pass
<DasEi> !sudoers
<DasEi> !visudo
<DasEi> visudo is a command to achieve sudo-ability, so the setting in the sudoers file, Bluefever
<DasEi> man visudo
<DasEi> Bluefever: to change users pass : passwd Bluefever f.i.
<se7en> hello
<se7en> :D
<share> hello
<shaneo> can someone please assist me with broadcom STA driver issues
<se7en> laptop?
<share> some weeks ago i changed some options related with logs.. to clean up.. but now i cant remember what file i changed. do you know?
<shaneo> yes
<shaneo> hp pavillin dv2415nr
<L4nce0> okay, so I'm going to just whip ubuntu and start over I think. Though tell me, it's kinda pain to have to manually install everything, gvim, eclipse, etc etc. I would think there's a package with all basic programming tools installed.. no?
<share> rotate logs
<se7en> tried modprobe?
<Bluefever> @DasEi. Thank You.
<DasEi> np
<cpted> Hello
<DasEi> L4nce0: you can your current paketselection
<se7en> using java?
<DasEi> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cpted> Can someone recommend a good book for learning linux..?
<DasEi> L4nce0: first think wiill be setup bootable usb, then safe personal files and packagelist
<se7en> or you can copy apt cache and paste em all at your new installation
<L4nce0> wait, wait, ubottu, your saying I can do this and restore my old packages on my now dead machine?
<shaneo> cpted:dummies guide to linux
<DasEi> L4nce0: i said so
<DasEi> !clone > L4nce0
<ubottu> L4nce0, please see my private message
<DasEi> L4nce0: but also have to chroot into old hd-sys for it
<histo> cpted: like learning terminal or something?
<se7en> i just switched to ubuntu today. :D
<cpted> How do you private message?
<DasEi> cpted: first ask for permission, then /query
<L4nce0> wait, is ubottu a bot? “Ubuntu IRC Bot”
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<se7en> yeah bot alright
<share> > /etc/logrotate.conf
<DasEi> L4nce0: yup, bot for typo-retard like me :)
<L4nce0> that's really impressive!
<se7en> probably based on A.L.I.C.E.
<histo> cpted: /msg nickname
<L4nce0> Last time I delt with chat bots, was probably 5 years ago. Ah battle.net
<se7en> does anyone see my messages coz mine shows as gray here
<se7en> ??
<share> yes.
<L4nce0> no
<bazhang> se7en, yes
<DasEi> L4nce0: no battle here, need help in setting a usb up from win 7?
 * martend nods
<L4nce0> I can't see it =)
<se7en> ah thanks guys
<share> se7en: what irc client are you using
<carl_> Hi there, i have a simple problem ....when i open ubuntu software centre to download/install an app it asks me for authorization, now after providing the auth password the window still stays open until i close it manually, then the app will begin download/install -- anyone have a way to fix this?
<se7en> im using xchat
<share> #xchat
<AuroraX> hello guys
<share> ei
<L4nce0> DasEi: thanks, but I can get that part. Thanks for the offer. You all are a lot nicer then the cpp guys =)
<AuroraX> how can i get my ubuntu's kernel source?
<se7en> yeah i meant that :)
<dmiles_afk> what is actually physically in /lib ?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<KM0201> se7en: you can change the colors in the settings if it bothers you that much
<L4nce0> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> i believe its the 'kernel-source' package
<se7en> nah was just a bit confused my first time in irc
<se7en> xchat irc client i mean :D
<ActionParsnip> !info kernel-source
<ubottu> Package kernel-source does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<crimsun> no, `apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)`
<DasEi> AuroraX: look up kernel in synaptic, sources are in the neighbourhood, also don't remember exact packagename
<histo> !software > cpted
<ubottu> cpted, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> the kernel factoid actually shows you what to install ;)
<crimsun> please note the difference between the linux-source-foo package and what's grabbed by apt-get when you use the command I gave ;)
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: headers is there but no source O:-)
<carl_> Hi there, i have a simple problem ....when i open ubuntu software centre to download/install an app it asks me for authorization, now after providing the auth password the window still stays open until i close it manually, then the app will begin download/install -- anyone have a way to fix this?
<AuroraX> DasEi, ok
<AuroraX> DasEi, were will he install the source? what will he do with it?
<se7en> @ carl_ i'd reinstall :)
<DasEi> AuroraX: you can use the sources to compile own kernel, if features are missing or obsolete
<se7en> you get the source just in case you want to compile new kernel with custom settings
<ActionParsnip> carl_: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update    plase use: http://pastie.org to give the output
<armence_> So, I would like to download ubuntu, but I have to do it from the CLI. Where can I get the latest distro's URL?
<DasEi> AuroraX: also needed for doing modules
<L4nce0> I have 4 books, all apress. 1) Pro Android 2, 2) Beginning Python, 3) beginning Pearl, 4) Beginning portable shell script. I can't decide which to start on...
<histo> armence_: ubuntu.com
<AuroraX> DasEi, yes, im doing a module
<realubot> I have problem getting virtualbox-guest-additions fullscreen mode to work in Ubuntu Server 10.04 in VirtualBox. Isn't it possible to get Ubuntu Server in fullscreen when running it in vbox with guest-additoons installed? Do I really need X to get the resize thing working going into fullscree?
<DasEi> AuroraX: I "guess they go to /src somewhere
<histo> armence_: w3m ubuntu.com  and browse to the download you want
<AuroraX> DasEi, are they readable?
<se7en> try C :)
<histo> realubot: well you probably have to up the framebuffer to whatever resolution you want.
<AuroraX> DasEi, or they're just some random binaries?
<L4nce0> C /shudder. just finished a class on cpp
<histo> realubot: passing a vga=771 or whatever you want to the kernel on boot.
<carl_> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1386277
<DasEi> AuroraX: Iook yourself :  /usr/src/linux
<L4nce0> actually learning cpp, made me like c, showed me how much worse it could be ;)
<DasEi> AuroraX: ls -la
<ActionParsnip> realubot: no you cna use this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> realubot: lets you define the res of the server screen :)
<share> Is it possible to remove "Lock Screen" option from Indicator Applet Session?
<se7en> im currently playing with cpp as well. i used to write dialog based little apps in win32 api
<L4nce0> DasEi: so if I choose the netbook version of ubuntu, and try to do the package restore, I should"" have no issues.. right? I think I did regular desktop before
<se7en> well at least 2 days ago
<ActionParsnip> carl_: ok then run: sudo apt-get -y upgrade    is it ok?
<DasEi> L4nce0: humm.. x might be problem, but the paketselection can be saved
<icepeda> hi, how can I download the Dates application src?, because I found an issue and I want to solve it :)
<DasEi> L4nce0: and reconfiguring y on fresh install is alsoeasy
<L4nce0> maybe I do it wrong then lol
<carl_> ActionParsnip, you think that will fix the 'issue' ?
<xud477> seems to be not part of the indicator applet ??
<DasEi> L4nce0: you one bad thing about linux ? almost erything can be fixed.. (vs time for wipe n new).. learningcurve, quite addictng
<DasEi> know*
<se7en> easy to screw things up too when you're just starting :)
<realubot> ActionParsnip: I don't use ATI or nVidia cards. I'm running Ubuntu Server in vbox using my netbook as host. :)
<Pici> icepeda: apt-get source dates
<L4nce0> DasEi: I think http://xkcd.com/456/ sums it up right =) I try to bite off more then I can shew ( hence the 19 credit semester I just did.. I did well but almost killed me)
<icepeda> Pici: thanks, does it download it from the repo?, I mean, can I send the patch overthere when finish?
<AuroraX> DasEi: there is alot of version in that folder a none is the one i've downloaded
<Pici> icepeda: It does.  Yes, you can file a bug in launchpad against that package and then attach your patch to it as a solution.
<DasEi> AuroraX: nice, but let's stay topic here
<armence_> histo: Doesn't work. It has some fancy javascript and forms and such. Isn't there an ftp site?
<AuroraX> DasEi, ?
<icepeda> Pici: I just download the src, where is it by default?
<DasEi> AuroraX: nick miss
<Pici> icepeda: current directory
<DasEi> L4nce0: : nice, but let's stay topic here
<icepeda> Pici, thanks
<DasEi> AuroraX: uname -r shows your current kernelversion
<AuroraX> DasEi, when you said usr/src/linux, what usr were you refering to? there are some usr's
 * dannyLopez se va
<icepeda> Pici: is it version controled?, if it is, what VC is used?
<DasEi> AuroraX: and the sources-command the other buddy gave you installed ?
<se7en> /usr/src
<AuroraX> DasEi, yes, but im trying to locate where apt-get put the one he downloaded
<DasEi> AuroraX: try find or a locate after an sudo updatedb
<armence_> So, is there an ftp site from which I can get ubuntu? Or a simple url I can pass to curl or wget?
<AuroraX> DasEi, well, i used the apt-get source linux-image-etc...
<DasEi> AuroraX: so you know what to search for
<YankeesFan> whats it mean if my usb keyboard dosent work in my other computer but works on my laptop?
<AuroraX> im searching for $(uname -r)
<DasEi> se7en: want to explore some ubuntu ?
<AuroraX> DasEi, find -name $(uname -r)
<se7en> sure
<AuroraX> DasEi, well, its not in my home folder
<DasEi> AuroraX: nah; use arrow-keys to run that same command again, exact name of the package ?
<DasEi> se7en: which distro ?
<realubot> Well, I think it has to do with the framebuffer then. I read a lot of threads about the problem everywhere.
<se7en> im using 10.04 atm
<VCoolio> YankeesFan: different version of xorg/udev/evdev driver? broken usb port? plug in and read dmesg
<se7en> how do i pm in this thing anyway?
<L4nce0> hew what is a "persistence" option for the USB installer for?
<YankeesFan> during boot its not detected at all
<DasEi> se7en: http://tinyurl.com/298hyw2
<DasEi> !pm | se7
<ubottu> se7: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<M4d3L> hi. is it possible to add a reboot into windows where the power menu?
<DasEi> L4nce0: means you can save stuff there, in opposite to live-behaviiour
<DasEi> se7en: yes I could ..
<DasEi> !pm > se7en
<ubottu> se7en, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> M4d3L: like the current 'restart' option that is already there?
<AuroraX> DasEi, the packeg is called linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic
<M4d3L> bastidrazor: yeah sometime I click on restart, and during boot time I go bathroom. I come back and forgot I want to reboot into windows
<DasEi> AuroraX: that's the image
<DasEi> se7en: please stop that
<tadcrazio> hey guys i got a question someone knows the answer too off he top of their head.
<agentgasmask> Does anyone know of a program/script that checks a gmail account for new messages via cli?
<share> How can I restrict a user to his /home folder in openssh server?
<bastidrazor> M4d3L: that is not an Ubuntu issue.
<VCoolio> M4d3L: difficult; you could create a script to change grub default to windows and attach that to a keybinding
<se7en> <<ish confused
<DasEi> agentgasmask: fetchmail amongst others
<tadcrazio> I dual boot vista and ubuntu i want to reformat the vista partition but it uses a recovery partition instead of disks.. if i use that partition will it delete all the hdd or just that windows partition
<se7en> gonna try to find more user friendly irc client
<ActionParsnip> agentgasmask: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3380/check-your-unread-gmail-from-the-command-line
<rigved> M4d3L: install startup manager
<se7en> then again..
<i1337> se7en, let me know if you find one lol
<agentgasmask> ActionParsnip: Thanks, checking it out now...
<rigved> share: #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> agentgasmask: http://www.antionline.com/archive/index.php/t-272040.html
<tadcrazio> so i take it noone knows?
<aeon-ltd> tadcrazio: depends, if its norton ghost, it wipes all and starts again
<se7en> im on dual boot as well
<se7en> got no plans on taking down win7 atm though
<tadcrazio> i think its a sony vaio thing.. not affiliated with norton
<M4d3L> rigved: I dont want to change default boot. by default it must boot on ubuntu. but I want a "reboot in to windows" button
<se7en> try hiren's boot cd its got tons of hdd utilities
<j3sus> black people?
<tadcrazio> aeon-ltd it says it will erase all all contents of the C: drive..
<lionel1> hello of seriak
<carl_> how do I give the proper permission to 'camorama' in order to take a snapshot of my webcam -- it works if I 'sudo camorama' -- but i want to just give a user privilege to take snapshots
<etheretic> Hi!! Lost my wifi connection after a hard reset, "enable networking" is greyed out in the nm-applet menu. What to do? I'm on a live usb stick atm.
<se7en> ha, chatzilla
<aeon-ltd> tadcrazio: are you feeling lucky?
<tadcrazio> haha not really
<M4d3L> http://www.dcheng.members.sonic.net/friends/jspaar/pub/bootnext/install.html  Fedora have one :(
<carl_> ill deal with this later, ill brb
<carl_> exit
<se7en> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AuroraX> DasEi, apparently, i asked him to apt-get linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic but he got linux-image-2.6.32-26.... what the hell?
<aeon-ltd> tadcrazio: then backup to external hdd, using remastersys or clonezilla
<Ken> I'm in need of assistance if anyone has the time. I have a server that's worked well in the past. Tried to install the Zyental .iso but it failed to work properly, so went back to Ubuntu Server 10.10. On boot i'm constantly faced with "DISK BOOK FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER".  I've tried Ubuntu Server 10.04 and it's no different. I installed a copy of Windows XP and it installed and booted correctly. I've used U
<aeon-ltd> tadcrazio: or your software of choice
<etheretic> se7en: fix?
<Ken> I should mention I'm having the same issue with the Desktop install.
<se7en> @etheretic just try it out
<se7en> but it should fix it
<rigved> AuroraX: that's the lowest kernel image version available for 10.04
<KM0201> Ken: are you trying to boot off an ISO?
<KM0201> Ken: check.. are you trying to boot off a USB iso
<Ken> KM0201: I'm not. I've installed it onto my primary IDE drive.
<tadcrazio> aeon-ltd, thanks thats what i was going to do. i wanted to make an iso of it and then reinstall but it says there is too much. Do you now what option i use to just back up to an external harddrive in remastersys
<AuroraX> rigved, that who?
<KM0201> Ken: well, first thoguht, drive is fubar
<sacarlson> etheretic: try complete power down include unplug to fully reset all since some computer have a standby power that can leave things in unstable state  without full power off reset.
<rigved> AuroraX: linux-image-2.6.32-26
<Ken> KM0201: It's a relatively new drive so it *shouldn't* be. I'll try to test the integrity of it if I can, though.
<etheretic> sacarlson: been there,done that.
<KM0201> Ken: eh, you never know..t hats typically what that error means, you don't have any other disks in the machine, that might accidentally be first in the boot sequence?
<sacarlson> etheretic: so you tried that on this already taken off power from the wall?  if laptop take out the battery?
<aeon-ltd> tadcrazio: no idea, keep asking here (i've never used remastersys personally)
<Ken> KM0201: I checked the BIOS to ensure there was no conflict. Then I took the second drive out just in case. I even disconnected the two CD drives and the floppy.
<tadcrazio> well i'll go explore it thanks for your help
<etheretic> sacarlson: that, to.
<KM0201> Ken: removed the 2nd drive... are you on a raid by chance?
<Ken> KM0201: No. Just a regular install with nothing fancy.
<etheretic> bbl
<KM0201> Ken: nono, are your two drives set up in RAID format
<Ken> KM0201: Oh, no. Sorry, they're not.
<Ken> KM0201: One is actually a SATA via a PCI card since this PC is a few years old. It's a new addition, though. I've only had it a week or so but it functioned fine before my reformat.
<Jordan_U> Ken: You may have a broken BIOS that only thinks a drive is bootable if it has a partition marked "active". Choose any partition (doesn't even matter which) and mark it as active and see if that changes anything.
<sacarlson> etheretic: ok then did you try to bypass network-manager and setup on cli (command line interface)?  with ifconfig,   route,  and edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<KM0201> Ken: do you have a sata controller on your motherboard, that you can plug it into just to test?
<Ken> Jordan_U: Thanks, I might just try that. The BIOS is pretty old I'd imagine.
<se7en> flash the bios :)
<AuroraX> rigved, so why uname -r gives me linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic?
<wildbat1> [Q], I am use VMware Workstation booting XP guest under ubuntu host, the VMWS screen is transparent not even a BIOS... but if i take a screenshot ~ i can see the VM is it working. It was working be4, but not now. i have touch compiz and nvadia-driver. if i use lxde the VM work but KDE GDM isn't. how do i fix it ?
<Ken> KM0201: I'm actually not sure if I do. I think so, but i'm not certain. I've removed the SATA HD. In fact, I never even thought of trying to install onto the other HD *smacks forehead*
<Ken> I just don't get why it won't boot yet the Ultimate Boot CD grub2 feature will detect the installation and boot it nicely.
<rigved> AuroraX: did you upgrade from an earlier version of ubuntu (as opposed to a fresh install)?
<AuroraX> yes
<rigved> AuroraX: then it seems that your kernel image has not been upgraded
<AuroraX> rigved, why not?
<AuroraX> rigved, is that bad?
<rigved> AuroraX: did you try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<AuroraX> rigved, no
<se7en> doesnt update manager notify you to dl new kernel image?
<rigved> AuroraX: once you do that, your kernel-image will get updated
<AuroraX> rigved, i tried now, nothing updated
<Varanger> hi
<se7en> did you update your sources.list?
<se7en> you should..
<Varanger> which one news reader is good for Ubuntu?
<rigved> AuroraX: can you tell me what's written in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ejv> Varanger: thunderbird?
<muddykips> so guise...windows>linux amirite?
<bazhang> muddykips, offtopic here
<ejv> !offtopic | muddykips
<ubottu> muddykips: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alan502> Hey can somebody help me get an application working on wine?
<bazhang> Alan502, try #winehq after checking the appdb
<Varanger> ejv: Is it installed by default?
<bazhang> !appdb > Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502, please see my private message
<ejv> Varanger: don't believe so, it's a mozilla email client, but also supports blogs, rss, newsgroups, etc.
<Srin> hey guys, I can't seem to be able to install Iexplorer8? I got the exe from the microsoft website, but for some reason it doesn't open. We're upgrading all of the computers at the business to the latest IE, and Linux doesn't seem to want to open the installer. IT is out because it's the holiday season...
<Alan502> bazhang, oh ok thanks :) btw do you know any application that allows me multiple letter hotkeys?
<Srin> Oh, and I should note that none of the windows XP pcs are having problems.
<bazhang> Srin, why would you want IE for Ubuntu
<ejv> Srin: uhh windows binaries won't natively run on a linux platform...
<Srin> Is this something specific for Ubuntu?
<Varanger> Srin: There used to be a IE4Linux
<Srin> I don't know, I think we need IE9 for the standard setup
<Srin> vpn and stuff.
<bazhang> Srin, yes.
<Dongs123> can i use internet explorer in ubuntu ?
<Varanger> Srin: But I don't know it has been mantained
<R1cochet> Dongs123 why would you want to?
<Srin> meh, alright thanks. I'll wait till Monday for IT
<ActionParsnip> Dongs123: theres ies4linux but it basically sucks
<Dongs123> cos its the best
<zakwilson> Varanger, Srin: I think IE for Linux is still around. It's just a Wine wrapper script.
<KM0201> Dongs123: why on earth would you want to use it on Windows, let alone Ubuntu
<R1cochet> ?
<AuroraX> rigved, http://pastebin.com/eH4u9LSB
<bazhang> Dongs123, check the appdb and use via wine if you must
<ActionParsnip> Dongs123: you can also run IE in seamless mode in a virtualbox but thats it running under windows
<hermanon> Hello,how do I set iptables to make packets going from client 1.2.3.4 to my server on port 6666 go to my server on port 7777
<ejv> people are getting very good at trolling
<mikel> Dongs123: It can be done but you're clearly a masochist for wanting to
<ejv> these questions are borderline ridiculous...
<ejv> lol
<R1cochet> lmao mikegerwitz
<Srin> I'll look into it. it's the whole compatibility is pretty important
<KM0201> ejv: lol
<Srin> YOU CALLIN ME A TROLL EJV? COME AT ME BRO
<ActionParsnip> ejv: fortunately I can shoot them down good
<R1cochet> lmao mikel
<bazhang> Srin, lets move on please
 * ejv high fives ActionParsnip 
<Srin> pfft, he's all up in my grill, bein like "yo dawg, this homie is fake", when I was just mindin mah own bizniess
<Srin> son, I ain't fake.
<KM0201> lol
<Srin> i be steady mobbin.
<seiha> Srin why would you want to  use that propietary crap??
<bazhang> Srin, chat elsewhere please
<ejv> move along please.
<Srin> look above, where I mention corporate policy
<ActionParsnip> Srin: how exactly does someone "come at you" over irc?
<hermanon> Please :)
<Srin> COME AT ME BRO.
<afroman> hello. how much swap is needed?
<Srin> anyway, I'm out
 * KM0201 hears better ghetto talk in prison
<Dongs123> ok i got the installer for IE but it wont run the exe
<gnumerous> afroman: i generally use 1.5 times the available ram for swap space
<craigbass1976> Dumb question maybe...  Can a box send email if it's not a regular web server?  I've got a server i need to get into every so often, and I'd like it to email me the results of wget http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp
<bazhang> Dongs123, that MS specific
<Alan502> I'm trying to set up my Micosoft Sidewinder Strategic Commander in ubuntu, does anybody know an application like Joy2Key but that allows button combos?
<KM0201> Dongs123: you need to install wine, and read the support docs for it
<R1cochet> no it wont Dongs123
<se7en> swap=ram
<Dongs123> why not ?
<R1cochet> Dongs123 why dont you just use ff or chrome?
<bazhang> !appdb > Dongs123
<ubottu> Dongs123, please see my private message
<KM0201> Dongs123: because its a windows program, nota Linux program
<R1cochet> because .exe are for windows
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: run: lsusb   use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<ejv> craigbass1976: google sendmail
 * KM0201 <3's Chrome
<buschwusch> get a life srin
<rigved> AuroraX: it seems to be fine. do you get any error while trying to update?
<R1cochet> yea im making to move over to chrome soon
<Sary> Still Stuck at Kubuntu 10.10 installation process windows .. tried "F6 options" 1-noapic nolapic. 2- acpi=off.
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: you can rename an image file to .exe and it'll still be read as an image file
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, ah thanks :) is the id more useful than the name itself when searching?
<ejv> craigbass1976: sendmail is basically an MTA, sounds like it might be what you need
<KM0201> R1cochet: it i really awesome.. i like it a lot, and i was an avid FF user for a long long time
<R1cochet> been using it a little bit lately and really like it a lot
<R1cochet> on FF atm
<himuraken_> Dongs123, you may want to use Lynx
<R1cochet> will make full switch soon
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: yes, you can use the ID to find guides. I also suggest you install jscalibrator or whatever its called
<DasEi> AuroraX: sorry, was trapped by some load here, you're still at compiling module ?
<himuraken_> Dongs123, its really quite simple.
<craigbass1976> ejv, or postfix.  I was more wondering if I'm going to be able to do it without the server having a host name
<KM0201> R1cochet: i thik Chrome's adblock is superior to FF's...
<afroman> gnumerous: I have 10 gb swap and 4 gb ram, but someone told me it was way 2 much. shall I shrink it to 6 gb?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, I have already
<ejv> craigbass1976: you mean assigned by some DNS? yea should be fine, just specify IP directly
<craigbass1976> ejv, it's just a home setup on DSL with dynamic ip addresses
<AuroraX> rigved, http://pastebin.com/eH4u9LSB   here's the file you asked
<ActionParsnip> afroman: you only need 4Gb swap
<AuroraX> DasEi, Yes
<Sary> just now , i select F6 Option edd=on .. i can see the installation process window , clicked on Try Kubuntu .. stuck there. not again !
<R1cochet> why does he need 4gb of swap?
<hermanon> Hello,how do I set iptables to make packets going from client 1.2.3.4 to my server on port 6666 go to my server on port 7777 ?
<ActionParsnip> afroman: 1xram for 2Gb RAM or more, for less than 2Gb ram use 2xram
<PeterFabinski> how do i force an update with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: for hibernate / suspend etc
<detrix> hi everyone.  how do I make a file publicly accessible so it can be downloadable from a web page.  what should the permissions be?
<R1cochet> Sary what graphics card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> PeterFabinski: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Dongs123> oh linux comes with FF
<OvermindDL1> Greetings.  I am running Ubuntu on a remote server, it has an NTFS drive mounted in it, I needed to remote reboot it but it did not come up after a few minutes, waited another hour and still not up, apparently, come to find out, it is on a screen that says that the NTFS drive that is auto-mounted in fstab did not come up and says press s to continue, well I cannot do that remotely (and cannot drive out there for a while yet), any t
<rigved> AuroraX: i read it. it seems to be fine. do you get any errors when you try to upgrade?
<se7en> yeah you need to change lucid to the current one
<ejv> craigbass1976: check this out: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apt-get-apticron-send-email-upgrades-available/ perhaps you can tweak this setup to your issue.
<ActionParsnip> detrix: from the web use smoething like imageshack etc
<Fezzler> when I launch a program, I used to see its tab in the toolbar at bottom, now it is a bubble/egg in top toolbar?
<DasEi> AuroraX: http://tinyurl.com/2fhtuuc , get this prerequisits first
<afroman> ActionParsnip: thx a lot.
<DasEi> AuroraX: also possible right sources are just in the git
<Sary> R1cochet, Hello again :) .. i got the nVidia  Geforce 8200M G , on the LG E300.
<ActionParsnip> afroman: if you have a lot of drive space (like 1Tb overall) then i'd just leave it, a few Gb flapping around is fairly worthless
<themiddleman> So I installed 10.10 on my laptop, the intel gfx is painfully flow, glxgears gets 21 fps full screen, anything I can do for better performance?
<craigbass1976> ejv, OR, if there's a way for the box in question to update dyndns.org (or something similar) on it's own, there'd be no need for mail
<R1cochet> Sary were you able to install normal ubuntu? the gnome version?
<afroman> ActionParsnip: another question, shall I shrink it directly from Ubuntu or shall I use ubuntu cd live?
<detrix> ActionParsnip: not quite what I am wanting.  Its just some doc files that are available for those that want them.  not images.
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: a few Gb "flapping around"... i'd bet something is wrong w/ that drive
<Sary> R1cochet, I faced the same issue " stuck at that Window.
<afroman> ActionParsnip: I'm afraid that if I use ubuntu in the box, it might f**** the whole system or something
<DasEi> KM0201: it's a 10 gb swap just
<a7i3n> Hello all...
<Dongs123> ah i cant install itunes to sync my ipod
<R1cochet> are you booting livecd or trying to run from w/in windows?
<hcj> how do you use ffmpeg
<DasEi> !ipod | Dongs123
<ubottu> Dongs123: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, no luck :P to be honest I have googled the name for 3 days and didn't find anything useful, however, I'm reading something about using the xorg.conf to capture the inputs of the joypad... is it possible?
<Dongs123> thx
<PeterFabinski> i installed a program but i cant find it
<se7en> or you can try replacing all "lucid" to "maverick"
<a7i3n> Anyone here have a problem with Brasero crashing when you try to copy an audio CD to an image?
<R1cochet> hcj  what are you trying to do w/ it?
<se7en> then do an update
<AuroraX> DasEi, i've installed using the apt-get source
<ActionParsnip> afroman: it won't, you'll just be able to use a tonne more ram as it can be paged :)
<R1cochet> a7i3n i have had some issues w/ brasero
<Sary> i tried the Ubuntu netbook version = Gnome. , al though i tested those iso's on a Dell Laptop .. things went well over there.
<AuroraX> DasEi, wasnt that the right thing to do?
<ActionParsnip> themiddleman: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/137980
<hcj> ricochet: convert a video to mp3
<R1cochet> the solution for me was to remove it and grab the most current .deb from the brasero website
<VCoolio> PeterFabinski: dpkg-query -L package
<DasEi> AuroraX: yes and no, take the first two lines from the tut, needed for compiling
<afroman> ActionParsnip: u there?
<a7i3n> Seems to be an issue with a library mis-identification...
<R1cochet> netbook uses ubiquity
<R1cochet> i have no experience w/ the netbook version. that may be why your having issues
<DasEi> afroman: if your disk is big enough, just leave it, else have to unmount swap before resizing
<ActionParsnip> detrix: if you install openssh-server you will be able to use sshfs on the web too if you want as it is secure :)
<R1cochet> you should be able to use the normal livecd on a flashdrive just fine tho
<R1cochet> imo i would go w/ the normal version
<Alan502> !xev
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, xev doesn't capture joystick events, right?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: well if yuo have 1000Gb to play with and you are wasting 6 then its not a huge worry
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: lol, i totally agree, i just thought it was funny how you put it
<ejv> craigbass1976: use a tomato router ;)
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: it shows all inputs
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, are joypads an input?
<detrix> ActionParsnip: I am setting up a web page for anyone (in our church) to get to the files.  window/mac/linux.   I have ssh and all that.
<ejv> craigbass1976: or maybe ddclient
<DasEi> afroman: size of disk ?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, yes right, cause it's in /dev/input/js0....
<ejv> craigbass1976: DDclient is a Perl client used to update dynamic DNS entries for accounts on Dynamic DNS Network Services' free DNS service.
<ActionParsnip> detrix: could use samba, it is accessible by all
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, but i don't see any of my joystick events? although jscalibrator detects it and all
<craigbass1976> ejv, I found... ahh you beat me to it.
 * Sary listening to Joe Budden - Stuck in the Moment , of Mood Muzik 4.
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: weird
<ActionParsnip> Sary: please disable that
<ejv> craigbass1976: tomato firmware simply rocks though
<AuroraX> DasEi, done
<DasEi> AuroraX: :)
<DasEi> AuroraX: so which module to compile ?
<Sary> ActionParsnip, :D
<AuroraX> DasEi, installed essentials and git right?
<rigved> if i have the ubuntu installation cd mounted and then i type sudo apt-get install openssh-server, will that be installed from the cd or will it be downloaded from the web?
<ryan__> Hey guys, would anyone be able to help me getting WoW running on Maverick. I've been on google for hours, tried so many fixes, and nothing has worked.
<Sary> i'm stuck with Kubuntu installation , for real though.
<AuroraX> DasEi, one module i made that has nothing in it, just an example that im following from here: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/drivers_linux?page=0,1
<ejv> rigved: i don't remember off the top of my head; perform: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<thethinker> what is "people nearby" in ubuntu 10.10?
<durt> hey folks, just installed latest maverick mainline kernel but the wl module is still being loaded instead of brcm80211, someone point me to the next step?
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: the appdb has a step by step how to install WoW
<KM0201> Sary: why?
<ActionParsnip> durt: blacklist the module which is being loaded
<Alan502> Can somebody help me configuring Joy2Key please?
<DasEi> AuroraX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545116/
<ryan__> ActionParsnip: been there, tried all the fixes there, still same problems.
<Sary> KM0201, No clue yet !
<KM0201> Sary: no, you said you were stuck with it... i'm wondering why you feel you're stuck w/ it
<durt> ActionParsnip,  in modprobe.d?
<DasEi> AuroraX: fakeroot debian/rules clean
<DasEi> AuroraX: sudo apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-$(uname -r) apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -
<AuroraX> DasEi, what? fake what?
<DasEi> AuroraX: all terminal commands
<meekwarrior> is anyone here good with #C, i have a quick question and everyone in #C is busy
<ActionParsnip> durt: sure, add the blacklist line to one of the files there, or make your own (weirdly the file has to end in .conf)
<DasEi> AuroraX: ^last 5 lines
<meekwarrior> simple begginer questoin
<Sary> it's a Family LG Notbook , stuck on the Kubuntu installation window.KM0201
<ActionParsnip> meekwarrior: this is ubuntu support only, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<durt> ActionParsnip, yep, thx, IIRC I've done this before for some reason long ago.
<KM0201> Sary: oh ok.. well, thats cuz kubuntu sucks.... should've went w/ Ubuntu
<AuroraX> DasEi, fakeroot debian/rules clean    gives error on line 176 of debian/rules
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | durt
<ubottu> durt: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<AkakuMatt> If i want to use a hostname instead of a IP address Locally on my network what file do i need to edit?
<rigved> ejv: when i plug the cd into my desktop, i get a message that a cd with a package manager has been mounted. if i do the same for my ubuntu-server (only CLI), will that also work in the same way? also, there's nothing different about my sources.list
<Sary> KM0201, They asked for a Linux/Windows like .. so the first thing i recall was Kubuntu. :D
<thethinker> what is "people nearby" in ubuntu 10.10?
<ryan__> Would it be better to run WoW on Wine 1.3.9 or 1.2.1?
<KM0201> Sary: kubuntu is not windows like.
<DasEi> AuroraX: you ran the previous 3 ?
<meekwarrior> run wow on XP dualboot
<Sary> KM0201, i meant KDE.
<AuroraX> nemewsys:/$ fakeroot debian/rules clean
<AuroraX> /usr/bin/fakeroot: linha 176: debian/rules: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<meekwarrior> with cata its terrible with wine
<ryan__> Defeats my object of using Ubuntu.
<KM0201> Sary: people just think it is, because they think "K"= "Start"... truth is.. the similarities are only cosmetic
<meekwarrior> i use xp for wow and itunes
<thethinker> itunes?
<KM0201> Sary: frankly, if KDE was th eonly GUI for Linux, I'd use WIndows... KDE is totally slow.
<meekwarrior> to sync ipod
<mikel> AkakuMatt: edit /etc/hosts to map hostnames to IPs on your local machine.
<Sary> They Dislike the Gnome-top panel , don't know why though.
<ryan__> Rhythm box is perfect, and I've ad working on previous versions, and I've seen WoW run on 10.10 fine, I just need to get it working.
<DasEi> !ipod | meekwarrior
<ubottu> meekwarrior: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<AuroraX> DasEi,  sudo apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-$(uname -r) apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)       says that he cant find the right package
<Sary> KM0201, True.
<thethinker> doesn't rythmbox do that?
<ActionParsnip> Sary: i always delete it personally, Gnome can have 1 panel :)
<ryan__> had WoW working*
<DasEi> AuroraX: you ran the previous 3 ? from the pastebin ?
<AkakuMatt> mikel Thanks
<rigved> Sary: it does not suppport global menus, that's why
<meekwarrior> it runs fine, but the grapihcs are all buggy, inless you have a good card i suppose
<KM0201> DasEi: some ipods don't work well w/ Ubuntu... as much as I hate iTunes.. if it's being used to Sync an Ipod.. it's the only game in town IMO..
<meekwarrior> but since CATA wow wasnt playable
<DasEi> KM0201: yupp
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: i'd ask in #wine
<AuroraX> DasEi, what pastbin?
<sacarlson> AkakuMatt: on the whole network or just that single ubuntu box?  if just one box then add a line to /etc/hosts file,  if the whole network then you might need something like custome bind9 configs
<KM0201> meekwarrior: what graphics?.. under Linux?
<meekwarrior> whats yoru problem ryan?
<themiddleman> ActionParsnip: thanks wodks great!
<Alan502> Can somebody help me assigning multiple joypad buttons to a keyboard key?
<DasEi> DasEi: AuroraX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545116/
<ActionParsnip> themiddleman: simple stuff kiddo
<meekwarrior> i sent 3 days tring to get wow to work on  wine
<meekwarrior> spent*
<KM0201> meekwarrior: wine is one fo those apps, when ti works, it usually works pretty good, when it fails, it's usually spectactular
<KM0201> i use Pokerstars w/ wine.. and it works perfect
<ryan__> meekwarrior: launcher works fine, and with the ability to play mid-update in 4.x launcher, I click to play, whilst it's updating. It crashes for a minute or two, then the graphis are extremely skewed and distorted.
<Dongs123> iv just installed a program do i need to reboot to get it to work now ?
<Sary> much appreciate it guys , i'll move on installing Ubuntu.
<Dongs123> i cant see it on the desktop so i dont know if it worked yet
<ryan__> Tried with wine versions 1.3.9 and 1.2.1 in XP mode and 7 mode, and windowed and non windowed and emulated desktop. does the same.
<himuraken_> Dongs123, what di you install?
<himuraken_> did*
<DasEi> AuroraX: we seem to have lost.. now whole story is you don't want to install a certain module from the sources, but follow a hinting tut to write a devicedriver and haven't compiled at all.. I can give you the link for modules, so you least can do the pre-setup, more is behind my scope in here
<TrollTroller> [19:31]	<himuraken>	Man I threw you a softball in #ubuntu earlier peterm123, and you didnt swing
<TrollTroller> [19:31]	<himuraken>	Told you to try Lynx instead of Internet Explorer
<TrollTroller> [19:31]	<himuraken>	peterm123, you were earlier
<TrollTroller> [19:33]	<LOOGi3>	one time, I hacked this kid so hard, he shit his pants, then I hacked Walmart, so he couldn't buy any more underwear
<TrollTroller> [19:33]	<peterm123>	himuraken set me up againt in #ubuntu
<FloodBot4> TrollTroller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meekwarrior> ryan__ did you turn off all effcts on compiz
<meekwarrior> if you have it
<Sary> Wow, tried all those F6 options on Kubuntu , non worked!
<JoeMaverickSett> Dongs123: try in Applications menu.
<Sary> BRB.
<ryan__> meekwarrior I'll give that a go, thanks.
<TrollTroller> ..
<KM0201> lol
<mikel> Dongs123: it depends on the software. Some packages will put a new item into your Applications menu, others you can only access by the commandline
<DasEi> AuroraX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<himuraken_> Dongs123, WHich app did you install? That will help us tell you where to find the program
<vbabiy> any one know how to disable setting mode in xorg I keep seeing this in my xorg.log http://dpaste.com/287893/ and my screen flickers
<mikel> You should never need to reboot to see a newly installed app though. That's a very windows idea
<ryan__> meekwarrior i also haven't updated my files from since i first installed it - this morning - should i update everything, too?
<TrollTroller> Hey guys, where can I buy Ubuntu? I went to Best Buy, and the guys over there laughed at me.
<ryan__> installed maverick, i mean.
<Dongs123> aircrack
<AuroraX> DasEi, What is "sudo apt-get install git-core libncurses5 libncurses5-dev libelf-dev asciidoc binutils-dev" ?
<KM0201> lol
<meekwarrior> ryan__ yea i would
<IdleOne> KM0201: whats so funny?
<KM0201> IdleOne: trolltroller's comment about best buy (I have a special hatred for best buy)
<mikel> TrollTroller: you can buy it online at http://goatkcd.com
<himuraken_> Dongs123, are you new to linux?
<Dongs123> linux is nothing like windows, i hered it was similar
<AuroraX> DasEi, do i really need all this to go trought that tutorial i linked you?
<DasEi> AuroraX: git-administration and libraries and... really I think you do an overdrive
<meekwarrior> its morelike a mac if anything
<ryan__> meekwarrior yeah, over 200 updates - i'll be about 10 minutes.
<KM0201> Dongs123: whoever told you that lied..
<himuraken_> meekwarrior, dont say shit like that.
<meekwarrior> haha
<systemg33k> how do i kill a process?
<AuroraX> pkill <processname>
<LovePlus> Hey, I'm thinking about using Ubuntu, does it has Japanese charecter support?
<himuraken_> Dongs123, what are you wanting to use aircrack for? Did you compile it from source?
<LovePlus> or do I have to use  aJap. Version?
<ActionParsnip> systemg33k: you can pres ALT+F2 and run xkill then click the app to kill it
<meekwarrior> or use system montier
<systemg33k> how do i get a list of process names?
<DasEi> AuroraX: if you're up to do a devicedriver, maybe need some reading, apt-cache show PaketName tells you about it
<Dongs123> i want to test the security on my router
<AuroraX> ps -u
<LovePlus> Hey, I'm thinking about using Ubuntu, does it has Japanese character support?
<ActionParsnip> systemg33k: or you can run:   ps -ef | grep appname    then run: kill -9 PID   PID will be the leftmost number
<meekwarrior> id get backtrack 4 dongle
<Alan502> Xev doesn't capture my joypad events. Is it even possible?
<DasEi> LovePlus: yupp
<mikel> Dongs123: aircrack-ng is a command-line application. you're not going to be able to do anything useful with it until you're more experienced with Linux. Trust me on this
<Dongs123> oh so its not GUI
<LovePlus> last time, i couldn't find it, then I went back to ChromeOS, DasEi
<rigved> LovePlus: install the japanese language pack and then set the keyboard layout to a japanese keyboard. that's all that
<LovePlus> ***windows, not ChromeOS. lol
<LovePlus> where do I get it
<rigved> *is required ^^
<meekwarrior> is anyone here good with ansi c
<meekwarrior> i have a quick questoin
<systemg33k> Dongs123: search for gui for aircrack linux
<Cha0s2358> histo,  hey bud wanna help me out with that partitioning
<systemg33k> Dongs123: there is a gui application for it somewhere i saw yesterday
<DasEi> LovePlus: language-support-ja
<Cha0s2358> histo im have a problem
<ActionParsnip> why need a gui, it may not allow you to enable / disable all the options
<Dongs123> is there a way to run linux apps within windows ?
<himuraken_> systemg33k, ever think that if the guy isnt smart enough to find an installed program, he probably shouldnt run aircrack?
<Dongs123> i think tht wuld suite me more
<ActionParsnip> Dongs123: you can find a windows port
<meekwarrior> vmware
<meekwarrior> basicly
<DasEi> Dongs123: hardly, in  a vm
<himuraken_> systemg33k, he just made my point....
<DasEi> !pm | AuroraX
<ubottu> AuroraX: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ChrosHonson> hey guys, i just installled ubuntu and i was wondering what the best anti-virus software was.  i downloaded norton becauase thats what i always used with windows but i can't get it to install.  is there something i need to do to get norton to work with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Dongs123: or if you connect to an SSH server with x forwarding, the app can appear on the desktop but will really be running on the remote system
<Cha0s2358> ActionParsnip,  youve helped me with a few things would you by chance know anything about dual booting and partitioning ?
<meekwarrior> lol
<ActionParsnip> ChrosHonson: there is no single best anything in life
<ActionParsnip> ChrosHonson: so there is no single best AV
<meekwarrior> ChrosHonson you dont really need one in ubuntu
<ChrosHonson> but what will i do about viruses?
<mikel> ChrosHonson: goddomot fronk
<ActionParsnip> ChrosHonson: Norton is for Windows, there are open source AV solutions on the repos
<AuroraX> DasEi, your pvt bot is messing me up
<DasEi> AuroraX: stop pm'ing me, please, and see sentry
<ActionParsnip> !virus | ChrosHonson
<himuraken_> Unless you are running an MTA and want to filter for Windows hosts ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ChrosHonson: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<etheretic> "enable networking" still greyed out.
<mikel> ChrosHonson: Wo dont yo hove o sot ovor thor.
<DasEi> !pm > AuroraX
<ubottu> AuroraX, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> himuraken_: some users like to have it running for piece of mind
<himuraken_> ActionParsnip, are you kidding me?
<IdleOne> mikel: English please
<ActionParsnip> himuraken_: no, why is it so outrageous?
<folklore> just like to say to all ubuntu volunteers and members, I appreciate the hardwork you do, you're all all-stars, thanks
<rocktop> how to create a secured user and its ftp account  ?
<himuraken_> If and this is far out, you could run Norton on Linux, why would you? and it would just break wine
<rocktop> under ssh
<ActionParsnip> himuraken_: like I said, it is a windows app, but there are opensource solutions on the repos..
<nit-wit> Cha0s2358, sent you a pm
<AuroraX> DasEi, i used the cache command, no useful info was given by apt
<AuroraX> DasEi, look, http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/drivers_linux?page=0,1
<mikel> IdleOne: That was english, only with all the vowels switched to o. Our friend Chros is clearly visiting from /b/
<sacarlson> rocktop: System>admin>user group>add
<ChrosHonson> well i got rid of my windows so i could learn linux, but my friend told me that i better get an anti-virus because linux has a lot of viruses.  also i want to make sure i get norton working before i install quickbooks because i run a small business and i heard linux was better for businesses
<Cha0s2358> nit-wit,  replying
<himuraken_> ActionParsnip, I understand, but overmymudkips I would not run Norton.
<AuroraX> DasEi, for that tutorial i need this «Since the release of kernel version 2.6.x, compiling modules has become slightly more complicated. First, you need to have a complete, compiled kernel source-code-tree. If you have a Debian Sarge system, you can follow the steps in Appendix B (towards the end of this article). In the following, I’ll assume that a kernel version 2.6.8 is being used.»
<ActionParsnip> ChrosHonson: tell your friend s/he knows nothing
<rocktop> sacarlson, under ssh
<meekwarrior> http://pastebin.com/NsvXMGZn
<IdleOne> mikel: stop trolling the trolls, makes it easier for me to not ban you.
<DasEi> AuroraX: again, this is behind my scope here, and I doubt you even worked through the link I gave you
<meekwarrior> can anyone find anything wrong with this http://pastebin.com/NsvXMGZn
<AuroraX> DasEi, just that, nothing more, i dont want to hack the kernel that much for today :/
<sacarlson> rocktop: apt-get install ssh  if you didn't already do that
<mikel> ok :(
<etheretic> Wifi is kaput, and "enable networking" is greyed out after a hard reset. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> ChrosHonson: read the link ubottu gave, there are less than a handful of linux 'viruses' none are wild and are made in labs to test stuff, you neededn't worry. Just use Ubuntu as it is supposed to be and it'll be fine
<rocktop> sacarlson, I am now in ssh
<AuroraX> DasEi, i made the 2 of 3 commands you gave on that link, the 3rd one asks me to download 800mb :O
<ChrosHonson> ok can you help me install quickbooks?  im sorry im really new at this
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: run: sudo lshw -C network  and websearch for the product line in the output to find guides
<sacarlson> rocktop: so it must work then
<Srin> I heard the FBI gave everyone who was using a linux a virus yesterday!?
<himuraken_> Srin, negative that was freebsd.
<ActionParsnip> ChrosHonson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963922
<Dongs123> i think the linux i downloaded is a bad rip
<Dongs123> where would the best place to buy it be
<ActionParsnip> Srin: source please?
<Srin> Dongs123: just pirate your linux again
<sacarlson> rocktop: oh you want the cli method to create a user maybe try man adduser
<Srin> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/12/fbi-accused-of-planting-backdoor-in-openbsd-ipsec-stack.ars
<himuraken_> Srin, I meant openbsd
<se7en> etheretic, im out of ideas :(
<Srin> I don't want anyone putting anything in my backdoor...
<bazhang> Srin, offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> Dongs123: you can use MD5 testing to test the ISO you downloaded
<KM0201> Dongs123: it's unlikely a bad rip, if it installed properly.... what exact problem are you having?
<Dongs123> if i went to a PC store would they have ubuntu ?
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: i'll try that, bb soonish.
<DasEi> AuroraX: I have no problem in helping as I can, if you want to write a devicedriver, I can guide you the direction, but you will have to read more than I can type
<KM0201> Dongs123: very unlikely....
<instabin> is there a channel for ubuntu server
<industry__> there are _rumors_ that there's a backdoor in the bsd ssl code
<KM0201> !md5 | Dongs123
<ubottu> Dongs123: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dongs123> well it slows down and my cd drive spins up
<ActionParsnip> Dongs123: they may have a CD you can copy from them for the cost of the disk
<Dongs123> its really slow also
<AuroraX> DasEi, what do you mean by that?
<DasEi> instabin: #ubunut-server
<instabin> DasEi: thank you
<DasEi> instabin: #ubuntu-server *
<KM0201> Dongs123: what version of ubuntu did you download?...
<sacarlson> rocktop: there is also useradd so man useradd  I"m not sure that the difference is
<Dongs123> live something
<Dongs123> it seemd to install fine tho
<ChrosHonson> thanks ActionParsnip...that should help a lot.  i have another question actually.  i need to use outlook to get all of my emails, is there a version of outlook for ubuntu?
<KM0201> 'live something'.. well there's an explanation if i ever heard one
<ChrosHonson> actually the whole office program would be good
<r0z4> hi every body somebody can help with ubuntu, sometimes i click menu and nothing write and nothing i have to restart giving in the bottom directly
<Dongs123> not on my windows machine
<OvermindDL1> Greetings.  I am running Ubuntu on a remote server, it has an NTFS drive mounted in it, I needed to remote reboot it but it did not come up after a few minutes, waited another hour and still not up, apparently, come to find out, it is on a screen that says that the NTFS drive that is auto-mounted in fstab did not come up and says press s to continue, well I cannot do that remotely (and cannot drive out there for a while yet), any t
<m_tadeu> I was trying some stuff from a repository. how do I rollback?
<ActionParsnip> ChrosHonson: you can use evolution or thunderbird or any of the many email clients, you need to let go of the windows apron strings dude
<nit-wit> ubottu, whats the image site
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> m_tadeu: well, that depends on what the repository did....  you can uninstall the apps, and remove the repo.
<KM0201> !screenshot | nit-wit
<ubottu> nit-wit: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ChrosHonson> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by thunderbird?
<Srin> ChrosHonson: I think OpenOrifice can help you.
<Dongs123> whats a live cd ?
<DasEi> AuroraX: do the needed pre-setup and ask for people writing device-drivers, behind my scope in here
<himuraken_> ChrosHonson, if you must run those apps, you may want to try wine, or crossover office
<bazhang> Srin, stop that
<Flannel> Srin: Please stop.
<ChrosHonson> thanks srin ill google openorifice now
<Srin> Just double check and make sure your copy of OpenOrifice doesn't have any open backdoors.
<industry__> overmind: in your fstab make use of the "errors" option to deal with failed mounts
<sacarlson> OvermindDL1: can't you get your momy to do it?  without a serial console or something connected I can't think of anything
<ActionParsnip> thanks IdleOne
<himuraken_> Enough of the trolls
<ChrosHonson> what the heck i googled for openorifice and it led me to a porn site.  just what kind of sick people are you linux users?
<himuraken_> ChrosHonson, you should really switch to open apps, and ignore that guy
<AuroraX> DasEi, i dont get it, anyway im installing that huge 800mb of your 3rd line "sudo apt-get install git-core libncurses5 libncurses5-dev libelf-dev asciidoc binutils-dev"
<tgp1994> Is anyone aware of a WMI client for ubuntu 10.04?\
<ActionParsnip> tgp1994: what's WMI?
<r0z4> hi every body somebody can help with ubuntu, sometimes i click menu and nothing write and nothing i have to restart giving button directly
<tgp1994> ActionParsnip: Windows Management Instrumentation. There's a client for ubuntu 9~, but from what I can tell, it wasn't carried over past that.
<m_tadeu> KM0201: it was the beta version of kde...not an application that I can just remove
<KM0201> m_tadeu: good luck. :)
<m_tadeu> KM0201: hehe thanx
<se7en> aurora, 800mb? wow.
<AuroraX> yes...
<ActionParsnip> tgp1994: could try a java client maybe, i see it in the hardy repo
<AuroraX> i just wanna make a simple device driver, but kernel borucracy doesnt let me :'(
<r0z4> hi everybody pls somebody can help with ubuntu, sometimes i click menu and nothing write and nothing i have to restart giving button directly
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: does the click work elsewhere
<tgp1994> ActionParsnip: Ya, I saw it in the hardy repo too :\ Is Java the only option right now?
<DasEi> AuroraX: that's a too advanced task for this channel, #ubuntu-kernel and #ubuntu-devel are there, but maybe you should do some research before on your own
<ActionParsnip> tgp1994: could try the hardy deb maybe
<tgp1994> ActionParsnip: Alright, I'll give it a shot, thanks./
<ActionParsnip> tgp1994: if not, use a java client is all I can suggest
<se7en> i did that one when i had 2.4 kernel
<AuroraX> DasEi, completing this requirement is to hard? «Since the release of kernel version 2.6.x, compiling modules has become slightly more complicated. First, you need to have a complete, compiled kernel source-code-tree. If you have a Debian Sarge system, you can follow the steps in Appendix B (towards the end of this article). In the following, I’ll assume that a kernel version 2.6.8 is being used.»
<r0z4> ActionParsnip, well i can open application but i cant work in them
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: hmm, strange
<AuroraX> DasEi, because it is the only time that the tutorial reffers to the kernel
<Dongs123> can i still watch porn on ubuntu ?
<se7en> lemme check my old notes
<DasEi> AuroraX: I don't want to bother you, but it's like you want to have a race with third week of license, build-essential > compiling > own module
<bazhang> !guidelines > Dongs123
<ubottu> Dongs123, please see my private message
<r0z4> ActionParsnip, i cant do anithing i have to restart directly with the button
<se7en> yes you can watch porn,
<MarcA128000> I've got a pretty decent issue going on
<ChrosHonson> can someone explain to me what a colonel is exactly?  ive heard it a few times lately and i just cant figure out what one is
<bazhang> !kernel > ChrosHonson
<ubottu> ChrosHonson, please see my private message
<Dongs123> oh cool wanna have a wank tonight
<MarcA128000> ChrosHonson, You are looking for Kernel
<bazhang> Dongs123, stop that
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: if the keyboard still works press CTRL+ALT+T  and run: dmesg | tail    hard powering off will damage ram and you r HDD so I dont reccommend you do that
<aeon-ltd> don't feed the trolls
<ActionParsnip> why is it trollfest tonight?
<ChrosHonson> oh its spelled kernel...wow i feel stupid
<MarcA128000> I've broken my 10.04 install and my home directory is ecrypted. I can't for the life of me figure out how to unlock it
<MarcA128000> ChrosHonson, No problem. Everybody was new at some time
<r0z4> ActionParsnip, what do ctrl alt t do?
<AuroraX> DasEi, please take a look at that page of the tutorial, is it really really hard to do just that page? http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/drivers_linux?page=0,1
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: opens a terminal
<se7en> what was the device again aurora?
<MarcA128000> Anybody have any experience with ecrypt access from a livecd?
<r0z4> ActionParsnip ctrl alt t doesnt work now
<AuroraX> DasEi, please? +.+
<Flannel> MarcA128000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually  might be able to help
<r0z4> ActionParsnip now i can work i dont now when will crash again
<DasEi> AuroraX: last answer from in here: no, it's just a wide knowledge about libs, c, c++, compiling, The first byte of the parallel port and its pin connections with the external female D-25 connector, and few others, so let's start with build-essential, what is that ;; you must be kidding with that question, sry, neither want to offend you nor can I take that seriously
<AkakuMatt> How do i assign a domain name to my server in the hosts file? or hostname? i tryied adding (ip address) (desired URL) to hosts but it did not work
<MarcA128000> Flannel, Hrm, thats a guide I hadn't seen yet. I'll give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: does the output give any clues about the mouse?
<ChrosHonson> i dont think im going to get this ubuntu thing any time soon...is there a way to have both windows and ubuntu on the same computer? or am i just being way too optimistic?
<systemg33k> ChrosHonson>possible
<ActionParsnip> ChrosHonson: sure, you can dual boot
<anygivenname> I have stopped samba but it starts again after a reboot.....how do I stop that ?
<AuroraX> DasEi, ok... im waiting for that 800mb instalation to finish
<bazhang> !manual | ChrosHonson
<ubottu> ChrosHonson: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bob23948> Chros google 'wubi'
<AuroraX> DasEi, done.
<AuroraX> DasEi, what now?
<r0z4> ActionParsnip i have this with dmesg http://pastebin.com/2CqDAXnQ
<systemg33k> What program is there to listen to radio with?
<anygivenname> I have stopped samba but it starts again after a reboot.....how do I stop that ?
<DasEi> systemg33k: I use streamtuner and amarok a lot, vlc if url is known
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: seems fine dude
<r0z4> ActionParsnip but this is now that is working fine
<r0z4> ActionParsnip but i found this [    1.197774] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<se7en> ok i found it
<se7en> i installed a sis 190 driver back then
<systemg33k> DasEi: know one that plays FM channels? or do those also?
<Sary> Back.
<se7en>  /usr/src/cd linux-source
<Sary> Unity required a driver !
<DasEi> systemg33k: many radiostations provide stream, or do you speak of a receicer-card
<systemg33k> DasEi: no reciever card
<systemg33k> DaSEi: receicer*
<DasEi> systemg33k: receiver, y, many s stations stream via urls
<systemg33k> I like foxytunes stations but it's a plugin for browser.
<systemg33k> Ya I want a seperate program.
<DasEi> as said, streamtuner, amarok, audacious, many players can read stream
<sbeck_> -.-
<birdinatux> I want to uninstall the nvidia drivers and go back to the ones installed with ubuntu 10.10   how do I do this?
<sbeck_> Who has activated this check ?
<DasEi> systemg33k: or even winamp , if you're after the urls just
<ActionParsnip> birdinatux: use the hardware tool and disable the driver
<systemg33k> DasEi: ya i was hoping i'd find a certain HD2 radio station that's on Foxytunes(Yahoo messenger plugin). No luck.
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: I have become a chromium user now :>)
<DasEi> systemg33k: no homepage with a link provided ?
<breakdaddy> Chromium!
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: nice :)
<systemg33k> DasEi: Homepage for original radio station not the HD2 station
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: do you use chromium, or the chrome you download from Google?(I dont see much difference)
<sbeck_> @ops: Who has activated this Floodbot to kick users and force them to register or answer a question ?
<systemg33k> DasEi: too much talk on the original station
<r0z4> my problem doesnt have solution??? i cant mix it!!! plsssssss
<KM0201> sbeck_: it's becuase you get kicked and autosign back in
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: i use chromium daily build via ppa
<KM0201> i see
<sbeck_> I appreciated that I didn't have to register.
<sbeck_> But if I'm forced to register I'll goo.
<sbeck_> go
<KM0201> sbeck_: registering is free, and takes like 5ssec
<sbeck_> But it's not necessary.
<eternicode> is there any reason not to do an upgrade by editing apt's sources.list then doing a simple update && dist-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: as well as arora for quick and dirty stuff
<sbeck_> Why should I do ?
<KM0201> lol
<itaylor57> KM0201: and you get 100% off of the cost of unbuntu when you register
<KM0201> sbeck_: well, it's not necessary no.. but if you do, you won't get the questino you're complaining about.
<DasEi> eternicode: no, that's the common way
<breakdaddy> Im such noobchowder
<sbeck_> KM0201, it doesn't give me a adbvantage but I have to use another account.
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol, does that mean canonical will send me a blank cd?
<eternicode> DasEi, oh.  ok.
<eternicode> thanks
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: result of lshw -C network is at  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545130/
<sbeck_> KM0201, I am here to help others.
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505100
<sbeck_> Most of that I do in private messages.
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: is what I use for AR5001 chips
<sbeck_> But if I'm forced to register I'll leave.
<KM0201> sbeck_: nobody is forcing you to register.. but don't complain when you have to do things, that someone who is not registerd, doesn't have to do
<ActionParsnip> sbeck_: you dont have to but it lets us know you are you
<KM0201> sbeck_: being "forced" to register... means you couldn't ask/answer questions, w/o registering
<sbeck_> Well, I don't want to register as I can't see any advantage to me. I also can't see why you suddenly activated ths check. But if you want to keep it activated so I'll have to register OR answer a question I'll go.
<sbeck_> Bye
<dr_> #/list
<dr_> lawl
<jmad980> I wouldn't ;)
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: ath5k has worked decently on my machine - it's not the driver. using ath5k now on a live usb-stick without problems.
<Pixelblur> Does anyone know why the text on the boot console is all messed up?  I'm using nvidia-current
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: I think it's a config issue.
<AkakuMatt> How do i assign a domain name to my server in the hosts file? or hostname? i tryied adding (ip address) (desired URL) to hosts but it did not work I want to access my ip via a URL LOCALLY ONLY
 * jmad980 missed the question but also notes that he's had good luck with ath9k as well 
<KM0201> jmad980: yeah, it seems very problematic right now
<jmad980> ath9k?
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: thats all I know, i always compile the driver myself that way, maybe others can contribute
<ZykoticK9> !hostname | AkakuMatt
<ubottu> AkakuMatt: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<KM0201> jmad980: ath9k is to set up some of the newer atheros wireless devices
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: and it skirts the fact that "enable networking" is greyed out.
<jmad980> KM0201: yeah, I've been using it for a while, tho on some of the older kernels I had problems with it
<ZykoticK9> AkakuMatt, keep in mind the above only applies to your hostname, and not domain - not sure how that's dealt with, sorry.  best of luck.
<KM0201> jmad980: does it work now?.. which ath9 device do you have?
<jmad980> nowadays I've been connected to IRC for over a week without it dieing on me
<jmad980> pretty decent on the newer kernels
<jmad980> hmm
<KM0201> ar928x by chance?
<jmad980> 07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jmad980> indeed
<KM0201> how'd you get it working
<jmad980> didn't really do anything :p
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> you running 10.10?.. 32 or 64bit
<jmad980> was running 10.10 ok 32bit, but I haven't run ubuntu in a while :)
<AkakuMatt> ZykoticK9 thanks for the !
<jasonmchristos> is there an empathy support channel?
<mgolisch> #empathy ?
<KM0201> jmad980: oh i thought you were still running ubuntu... what are you running?
<jmad980> KM0201: arch which is why I have a newer kernel, might be able to try a newer one in ubuntu but it might not be worth the effort
<Sophia> Hi, is there a Ubuntu server support channel?
<KM0201> hmm
<ZykoticK9> Sophia, yes - #ubuntu-server
<Sophia> thank you
<weside> Anybody have any trouble with that Super OS ubuntu 10.10?, I am gonna try do do an install of it..
<bazhang> weside, its not supported here thus offtopic
<weside> ?, it is ubuntu related is it not?
<bazhang> weside, if you are referring to the former ubuntu ultimate
<bazhang> weside, a derivative, so not official, thus not supported
<thethinker> how do I make evolution download and show all images all the time?
<weside> oic
<DasEi> superos is a derivate, not the surface, but goes in direction of mint
<leon> HELLO
<DasEi> weside: can pm me if questions
<etheretic> wifi is not working, "enable networking" is greyed out after a hard reset. /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't work. what to do?
<KrashKing> ok, got an issue with an older laptop
<weside> thanks
<samvongun> hello
<KrashKing> can't get it to boot from the CDrom, and bios doesn't support flash drive booting
<KM0201> etheretic: well, what is your wireless device, is a good place to start
<KrashKing> any other way to install ubuntu? Network, or floppy boot then install?
<DasEi> KrashKing: can you pull the drive ?
<KrashKing> 2nd drive
<etheretic> KM0201: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545130/
<KrashKing> disc works on other comps
<DasEi> KrashKing: so install a minimal system on another box
<thethinker> how do I make evolution download and show all images all the time?
<KM0201> etheretic: that atheros device should work out of the box.... what verison of ubuntu are you using?
<Sophia>  I run Ubuntu 10.04 *32 on a VPS and suddently get segemtation fault when i run ap-get update or any other software. sudo rm -vf /var/cache/apt/*.bin, apt-get clean , did not resolve this issue
<KrashKing> DasEi: there a minimal floppy verision I can get?
<Stormx2> KrashKing, you can netboot but it tends to be a pain in the arse
<DasEi> KrashKing: just make sure using generic kernel, so get all, not just the particular needed ones
<etheretic> KM0201: 10.10 - it worked fine b4  the hard reset (had a lockup/freeze)
<KM0201> etheretic: well, try powering down, off for 10sec, power back up
<weside> okay i do have a general ubuntu question, I am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop, and yeah, when i am at the sreen preparing to install ubuntu, with the check list  of things, hit the forward button, and it hangs up?, any suggestion?..
<DasEi> KrashKing: no, can go with minimal or alternate cd on a different box then the lappi is, with it's hd hooked up there; maybe pull the other drives then, for failsafe
<papna> I'm running 10.04 and I periodically have a problem where I am unable to alt-tab or switch to a window by clicking. I'm sometimes unable to manipulate the apparent current window by clicking either. I have visual effects off and my mouse is fine. If I restart X, things work again.
<etheretic> KM0201: done that  - unplugged and removed battery as well (laptop).
<KrashKing> no other comp that would use the drive
<KrashKing> amd a SOL?
<KrashKing> err
<KrashKing> am I
<dmiles_afk> goodness sopmeone with a beefy ubuntu isntall can they do a "du -h /lib" ?
<DasEi> KrashKing: can you free the hd from the lappi ?
<dmiles_afk> i want to confirm is arround 15m
<KrashKing> yeah
<KM0201> etheretic: i really don't know, doesn't make much sense
<ZykoticK9> dmiles_afk, mines 183M /lib - but it's going to depend on what is installed!
<bastidrazor> dmiles_afk: 389MB
<KrashKing> just no other comp that I have can use a laptop HDD
<steiner> i have gotten to ubuntu computers to connect together via ssh but when i restart the computers i have to reenter the ip addresses. Is there anyway for them to automatically connect?
<KM0201> etheretic: but i have had that happen before, and usually poweering down, then back up, worked fine.. but it was ages ago that it happened
<itaylor57> thethinker: go to prefrerences mail  html and click download images always
<MarkSS> What is the quickest way to tell if I have a backdoor on my Ubuntu box?
<dmiles_afk> ok thanks you guys .. i see
<etheretic> KM0201: yes. but this doesn't seem to go away by itself.
<dmiles_afk> so even after i get the machine booting again means i have to reinastall with apt-get about everyhting
<bastidrazor> steiner: you could add the box to /etc/hosts   ::IP  HOSTNAME and use ssh HOSTNAME
<DasEi> !who | KrashKing
<ubottu> KrashKing: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dmiles_afk> (i acidently "rm -rf lib") tryio to kill "rm -rf ~/lib"
<ZykoticK9> MarkSS, you probably don't!  but from a terminal run "apt-cache search rootkit" and see some root kit scan tools in the default install.  best of luck.  it's highly unlikely you would get something remotely (but not impossible)
<DasEi> KrashKing: there are real cheap adaptors
<jmad980> dmiles_afk: D:
<Chewarrior> frdsgdf
<Chewarrior> Ola
<KrashKing> DasEi: can the older versions [6.x] upgrade to the new 10?
 * dmiles_afk goes back to setitng up the expwerment machibne to break/fix.. so i can try to fix the real machine
<DasEi> dmiles_afk: about 500meg on a semi-beefy
<etheretic> KM0201: ubuntu leaves something to be desired re. wifi - far too easy to mess up.
<dmiles_afk> i cant find an apt-get for myphpadmin.. wanting to see after i rm -rf /lib that i can restore
<dmiles_afk> oh for ubunto 9.10
<DasEi> KrashKing: could, if you are free of time, nah better do a fresh install, though lts.. 8.04 to 10.04 works, not sure 6.04
<itaylor57> etheretic: wifi is always problematic
<KM0201> etheretic: eh... i've used Ubuntu(and other linux distros) for years, and my wireless has usually only broke while using Beta's.
<KM0201> etheretic: just because it happens to you, doesn't mean it's a huge massive problem
 * jmad980 hasn't had problems with wifi in the last 3 years
<jmad980> well... sorta
<jmad980> ;)
<KM0201> itaylor57: i disagree.. most o them are fairly easy to set up, if they are not the "latest greatest"
<itaylor57> etheretic: just my fios router not ubuntu
<jmad980> ahh
<etheretic> KM0201: i mean it's way to go b4 it's granny-friendly. shouldn't have to be a  nerd to use it.
<ZykoticK9> etheretic, so file a bug.  it's the possibility of contributing that makes open source great.
<KM0201> etheretic: naa...not at all... if my parents can use it, anyone can
<steiner> bastidrazor: i found the file but how exactly do i add it?
<KM0201> etheretic: if manufacturers would release easy to install Drivers for Linux, maybe even put them on a CD(like a certain Redmond OS)... then when this stuff happens, you can simply reinstall the driver.
<itaylor57> KM0201: I meant the above to you its the old verizon fios router that is problematic
<etheretic> KM0201: s/use/administrate.
<MisterAnderson> can someone help me with creating a ubuntu live cd?
<KM0201> etheretic: i administrate it from my house...lol
<KM0201> MisterAnderson: using WIndows?
<MisterAnderson> for a mac
<KM0201> http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20060619181010389
<etheretic> KM0201: doing a fresh install to a 2nd partition - see how that goes.
<ZykoticK9> MisterAnderson, i've never done it but see the !remaster factoid.  good luck.
<MisterAnderson> I tried doing what the official site said but it didn't work
<bastidrazor> steiner: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts    then at the the bottom add the IP  HOSTNAME .. example: 192.168.0.108 servitude  : now i can type ssh servitude and it goes to that ip
<jmad980> What good is a ubuntu live cd if you can't see </obligatory_matrix_reference>
<KM0201> etheretic: who knows..
<AuroraX> hi
<ZykoticK9> MisterAnderson, mac adds another dimension i have no experience with!
<KM0201> MisterAnderson: is it an intel mac?
<MisterAnderson> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> then what is the problem?.. you don't know how to burn the ISO, or you don't know how to boot it, or what
<MisterAnderson> well, let me read through this guide, give it another shot, and then i'll come back
<papna> ZykoticK9: You're burning it FROM a Mac?
<ActionParsnip> MisterAnderson: sweet nick dude :)
<KM0201> MisterAnderson: i'm not a Mac guy... but it's pretty clear
<jmad980> prolly a key combination or something to boot from disk
<MisterAnderson> ActionParsnip: yeah I can't believe it wasn't taken
<itaylor57> KM0201: I tried to use Darwin on a PPC, thats why I am here on a Lemur Ultrathin from System76, and it rocks
<jasonmchristos> ActionParsnip: where do i file an empathy bug?
<KM0201> hmm
<ActionParsnip> MisterAnderson: surely you need a mic too for when you enter ;)
<MisterAnderson> KM0201: Actually I remember  now, it wasn't booting up with it
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: in a terminal run: ubuntu-bug empathy
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, "ubuntu-bug empathy"
<Sary> Okay, back again with that " stuck window " situation , but this time with "Ubuntu-gnome" Livecd , not again.
<jasonmchristos> im on fedora actually
<ActionParsnip> !bug | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<etheretic> KM0201: i'm thinking of how linux could make redmond/bill go foom - and that's through user friendliness and reliability (apart from being free).
<KM0201> etheretic: well, it's plenty reliable, and it's pretty user friendly...
<Sary> Definitely , a driver related issue!
<jasonmchristos> when you click no to friend request using empathy on yahoo it comes up everytime you login still
<tq> MisterAnderson: press and hold C on poweron to boot from cd
 * Sary out of thoughts.
<stormzen> I've been unable to boot 10.4 LTS on a laptop since I changed the resolution of the splash screen.  I keep getting a recovery menu.  It pops up near the end of the boot cycle whether or not I choose a recovery option from the boot menu, or even whether or not I have the recovery options disabled in the bootup defaults.
<KM0201> etheretic: the biggest issue, is manufacturers do not support Linux(usually) so unlike windows, where when you buy a new PC, all the hardware has a specific windows driver, to make it work... and manufactuerers frequently update those drivers on their site.
<steiner> bastidrazor: is there a way to automatically connect for file sharing and printing? i added it but it seems like tis only for accesing its terminal
<KM0201> etheretic: my point is, it's not a Linux issue at all, it's a manufacturer issue.. if every manufacturer released a CD w/ Linux drivers on it, and instructions how to install them... this would likely be one empty channel
<Sary> KM0201, Very true , mu situation is an example. :D
<KM0201> Sary: thats my point, it's not a linux issue at all.
<KM0201> people blame it on linux, but it's not a linux issue
<Sary> Exactly.
<KM0201> Sary: etheretic truth be told... th fact that anything at all works w/ Linux, when there is very little development support from manufacturers, is a miracle
<jasonmchristos> well use open hardware then
<jasonmchristos> companys arent in business to support linux
<jasonmchristos> thats extra cost
<ZykoticK9> Sargun, KM0201 jasonmchristos no longer a support issue.  getting OT
<KM0201> jasonmchristos: i'm not disputing that.. it's just he's blaming linux, and it's not linux that is the problem.
<Sary> i hate it when they thought it's a "Linux" issue.!
<snake> What program does GNOME use as a clipboard? Is their a default plain old Linux clipboard. Why does KDE have a Clipboard application.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: Linux is very supported by a few of the big hitters in the industry dude
<ActionParsnip> snake: you can install parcelite or glipper
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: OT?
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: "a few".... Where as windows is supported "by all"... thats my only point... i'll let it go now, cuz it's drifting
<etheretic> KM0201: getting there. :-) but it's not quite there yet. Bringing in an easy-to-use backup/system restore (only good function windos has which ubuntu doesn't) would be a major point.
<KM0201> etheretic: there's an app for that
<jasonmchristos> im going back to commador 64
<ZykoticK9> snake, there are more then one clipboard in gnome.  it's a mess in many ways.  good luck with clipboard issues - i've banged my head on multiple occasions.
<bastidrazor> steiner: oh, i misunderstood the original question. this is what you're looking for. :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<KM0201> !backup | etheretic
<ubottu> etheretic: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<instabin> Etheretic: Ubuntu has an easy backup / restore
<stormzen> Does anyone understand why the "recovery menu" would keep popping up, when it's not being requested?
<instabin> Etheretic: type backup in the package menu
<stormzen> This appears to be a "ubuntu only" behavior.
<bastidrazor> steiner: that page will give show you how to have a directory shared across your local network
<ActionParsnip> stormzen: shift key slightly presed? partitions need fsck-ing?
 * Sary will do whatever it takes to run Ubuntu/Linux on that LG Notbook.
<papna> I'm running 10.04 and I periodically have a problem where I am unable to alt-tab or switch to a window by clicking. I'm sometimes unable to manipulate the apparent current window by clicking either. I have visual effects off and my mouse is fine. If I restart X, things work again. Can anyone advise?
<steiner> bastidrazor: thanks ill check it out
<stormzen> ActionParsnip, The 'recovery menu' pops up when partitions need fscking?  I thought it just popped up a message saying that it needed to be done.
<etheretic> KM0201: sbacp, backintime? too quirky. tried restoring re. the wifi/nm issue, it complained about wrong version or something.
<ActionParsnip> stormzen: not sure but its an intelligent guess
<stormzen> ActionParsnip, I'm referring the menu that says "recovery menu" on a clear screen with a blue background.
<ActionParsnip> papna: i'd ask in #compiz if compiz is causing you issues
<papna> ActionParsnip: I have visual effects off. I'm running metacity. As far as I can tell, I'm not using compiz at all.
<ActionParsnip> papna: oh, the way it flowed sounded like you had them on then switched them off to get righted
<ZykoticK9> papna, how often is "periodically" exactly?  is it when you are running something previously, a game perhaps?  it's strange that you are experiencing it with effects off.  but i have no suggestions...  good luck.
<papna> ActionParsnip: No. It has been off all along.
<Cha0s> nit-wti
<Cha0s> nit-wit
<stormzen> ActionParsnip, I don't understand why it keeps popping up.  I'm trying to get the system to a "known good" since I had the issue after changing my splash screen resolution.. so I uninstalled everything desktop that I could think of.  ... but now that damned menu is interfering with me seeing other error messages.
<papna> ZykoticK9: It has happened four or five times since it started like 3 weeks ago.
<ActionParsnip> stormzen: i'd run:  dmesg | less    and see whats going on with the boot
 * Sary thinking about installing an older version of Ubuntu , then upgrading.
<stormzen> ActionParsnip, I did look at the end of dmesg... I don't remember seeing anything helpful.
<KM0201> Sary: that has more potential for disaster if you ask me
<gpa> how do i fix this? ata2.00: SRST failed (errno=-16) , exception Emask 0x0 Sact 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<papna> ZykoticK9: I don't play any games. I did a hard reboot today and it was happening when everything came up, but worked when I restarted X.
<ZykoticK9> papna, if the problem isn't persistent it difficult to diagnose and you don't know if it's fixed... best of luck.
<papna> ZykoticK9: I haven't changed anything, so if it stops, I'd hardly call that fixing anything.
<stormzen> I can't seem to boot the laptop at all, except for single user mode.
<papna> ZykoticK9: Oh well, if this isn't a recognizable problem *shrug*
<Sary> KM0201, think so , how about Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty)!
<gpa> how do i fix this? ata2.00: SRST failed (errno=-16) , exception Emask 0x0 Sact 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<KM0201> Sary: why on earth would you do that?.. jaunty is EOL
<stormzen> ... And then it takes me straight into the "recovery menu", erasing the screen so I can't see the last prompt that fails right before the menu shows.
<ZykoticK9> papna, i'd like to help - but can't...  i wasn't trying to be rude.
<AuroraX> bjames, ola
<AuroraX> guest98957, ola
<Sary> KM0201, don't know , just a though , i was looking here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<stormzen> Also, I tried googling "Recovery Menu", but those keywords are not very specific...
<KM0201> Sary: well what video card do you have?
<Sary> KM0201, nVidia  Geforce 8200M G , on that LG E300.
<ZykoticK9> stormzen, what is "recovery menu"?  do you mean at the grub prompt?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> Sary: so i take it the restricted driver dosn't work?
<Sary> I know , it's not listed there ..
<loquitus> Has anybody been able to run vmware on Maverick?
<loquitus> I started it after upgrading just now
<loquitus> and it can't find the C headers
<loquitus> I can't find a solution
<Sary> KM0201, i can't reach to that point , as i'm stuck on the installation Window from the LiveCD.
<stormzen> ZykoticK9, It just says "Recovery Menu".  Options are "resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, grub, netroot, and root" ... as far as I can tell, it is not related to grub.
<KM0201> Sary: use the alt. cd?
<DasEi> !headers | loquitus
<ubottu> loquitus: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<ChrosHonson> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGE
<DasEi> loquitus: after that it does
<songer7> ChrosHonson: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<ZykoticK9> stormzen, i have no idea what that is.  best of luck.
<Sary> KM0201, Why not , i'll burn it to he USB stick , the Lg CDrom is broke.
<loquitus> DasEi: I did both those commands
<KM0201> Sary: eh... i cannever get USB stick to work w/ the alt CD
<stormzen> ZykoticK9, Yeah, me either.  Might be related to Ubuntu not using rc levels the same way every other distro does.  Something about upstart?
<loquitus> the first one says I already have that installed
<loquitus> the second one could not find anything.
<KM0201> Sary: so your CD drive doesn't need it?
<DasEi> loquitus: and then get the deb from vbox and install
<loquitus> DasEi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)-dev
<Sary> Mmm
<DasEi> loquitus: cut the -dev
<KM0201> Sary: check, your live CD is broken?
<stormzen> Crap, that was the other key word I needed:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/385911
<ZykoticK9> stormzen, does it say something about Busybox?
<loquitus> DasEl: well I did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) first.
<stormzen> ZykoticK9, No.  It looks like it is upstart.
<DasEi> loquitus: then install vbox
<loquitus> Sorry. I mis-spelled your name.
<Sary> KM0201, no , the CD-ROM is.
<ZykoticK9> stormzen, ok.  sorry man i have no idea.
<loquitus> DasEi: as in, I should stop using VMWare?
<KM0201> Sary: oh ok... well, do you have another computer by chance?
<stormzen> ... except that it was supposedly fixed in Karma.
<Sary> KM0201, I do.
<stormzen> Anyone know if I can remove upstart?
<KM0201> Sary: and right now.. you're on a Live CD, or a Live USB?
<DasEi> loquitus: oh vmware, I read virtualbox, anyway.. if you missed some pre's got to reinstall, either or :
<Bob23948> How do I register my IRC nick so I can join the moronic ##windows channel?
<DasEi> loquitus: sudo apt-get -f install
<KM0201> !register | Bob23948
<ubottu> Bob23948: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sary> KM0201, I'm on that another Computer.
<loquitus> DasEi: what does that -f install do?
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> Sary: i'm like extremely confused here... so cd rom won't boot on the laptop... have yout ried creating a bootable USB?
<loquitus> DasEi: Did that command, btw. DIdn't do anyuthing
<DasEi> loquitus: haven't tried vmware on maverick yet, but player was fine in lucid , so I doubt trouble in maverick
<KM0201> Sary: i thouht you were on the "broken" laptop, and was using the live CD to get here
<kcorcoran> okay, just got back to installing v10.10 64bit.  installing the updates right now. :)
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, my steps for vmware on 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/545142/
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, you need some patch
<furi> can someone please help me with syncing my itouch 4G to rhythmbox? i have details up at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10250754#post10250754
<dena_> good morning
<loquitus> ZykoticK9: where did you get that patch?
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, no idea
<kcorcoran> is there a way to download the updates, that take place immediately after a new installation, and save them to a disc?  right now i am in the habit of reinstalling as i am learning ubuntu and ofter mess things up...
<Sary> KM0201, My bad , all that time i was booting from a bootable USB Stick.
<loquitus> ZykoticK9: You don't know where you got the patch?
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, no
<rww> !aptoncd | kcorcoran
<KM0201> Sary: ok... and you get the disk boot failure when you boot the USB, is that correct?
<ubottu> kcorcoran: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<dena_> halloooo
<DasEi> loquitus: seem trouble : http://tinyurl.com/2an93bd,  which kernel ?
<Sary> KM0201, Correct.
<loquitus> ZykoticK9: Thanks but how am I supposed to use that if I don't have the patch?
<KM0201> ok..
<huuthanh> an hy lang
<loquitus> DasEi: 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP
<etheretic> mucho ping timeouts.
<KM0201> Sary: what are you using to create the bootable USB?
<Sary> KM0201, The USB boots fine on this computer , ut fails on the LG E300.
<DasEi> loquitus: seems having issues, as you see in the forum
<etheretic> Anyone run ubuntu on a panasonic toughbook?
<unode1> quit
<KM0201> Sary: oh ok... so that other computer is having some other sort of epic fail
<loquitus> DasEi: VMware really sucks. Every time I do an upgrade, the damn thing breaks.
<huuthanh> hello
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, http://www.komodosteve.com/archives/category/technical
<Sary> KM0201, the Ubuntu startup disk .
<huuthanh> plz tell me how to burn vcd in xubuntu
<Cha0s> nit-wit
<Sary> KM0201, Exactly.
<andy_> does any one know were to get sound drivers for ubuntu
<KM0201> Sary: no, i mean the laptop... if one pc can boot the usb, and another can't, then the problem is the laptop.
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, i like vbox a lot more then vmware that's for sure.
<KM0201> Sary: well, i have a laptop that gives me a very similar problem, and i can tell you what i done, but depending on the stuff you might have handy, it may not be an option
<KM0201> strange thing is, the USB works fine when Ubuntu is installed.
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, you can even run compiz (poorly) in vbox, which seems currently impossible with vmware.
<]grimm[> Can someone here help me configure gnome tooltips to have rounded corners?
<Auckla> Hi.
<DasEi> loquitus: on your very own risk, as I don't know the source : http://tinyurl.com/2dg4tzl
<DasEi> ..would be nice to be tested in a vm first, hehhe
<rachael_> im running a dell inspiron 1200 laptop with a dell wlan 1350 network card, the card isnt recognized under my network configuration, when i run lspci i can see the card listed, iwconfig appears to show the card as well, how do i get the network connections to recognize it
<Auckla> I'm just trying to get my card to connect to my router. iwconfnig shows the card. But dhclient will not grab a ip. And there is no encryption.
<yogesh> Sony Viao , ubuntu 10.10 - no sound :( although the audio output level does flicker when audio is played
<Auckla> This is also ubuntu server 10.10.
<DasEi> Auckla: no bad firewall ? can ping the router ?
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, DasEi i notice that link you gave is to a different version of the one i have tried in my origional pastebin.  this is the v2, which might be even better.
<Auckla> DasEi: No, I'm just trying to get the machine to grab a ip and get online.
<rachael_> fresh 10.04 load btw
<Auckla> DasEi:I'm pretty sure it is reconized. Or the card is detected for that matter.
<DasEi> loquitus:  If there is no certain need for vmware, use vbox, it's fine
<Auckla> DasEi: This is a fresh Ubuntu 10.10 server install.
<DasEi> loquitus:  I guess they will fix their installer later on
<dw-> who will save me from the dreaded "stuck clock" bug? who?
<ZykoticK9> dw-, do you have the bug number?
<DasEi> Auckla: check /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolve.conf,  also sudo ping 111.IP.of.router.here
<dw-> ZykoticK9: no..... the clock gets stuck, falling behind a few hours now and then
<dw-> ZykoticK9: just the display on the toolbar
<AntiCensor> Wow the #windows Ops have lost their fcking minds. First they make you register, then after you go through all that crap, it tells you : "Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited"
<DasEi> loquitus: also can convert vmdk to vdi
<ZykoticK9> dw-, might be related to Bug 520176 - i guess it is a bug.
<AntiCensor> HATS OFF TO THE #WINDOWS OPS...
<songer7> AntiCensor: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<dw-> ZykoticK9: great..
<dw-> ZykoticK9: ima buy ubuntu a flyswatter
<DasEi> AntiCensor: nah, calm down..
<DasEi> wrong server
<ZykoticK9> dw-, are you using dual displays?
<dw-> ZykoticK9: no
<ZykoticK9> dw-, is it gnome, or system clock?
<AntiCensor> wrong server?
<dw-> ZykoticK9: 10.10, Clock v2.30.2
<bastidrazor> AntiCensor: you need to identify it sounds like
<AntiCensor> bast what do you mean?
<AntiCensor> I'm registered etc
<Auckla> DasEi: Interfaces is only listing my eth0.
<AntiCensor> why are these morons blocking people from getting into their help channel?
<bastidrazor> AntiCensor: /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<ZykoticK9> dw-, from a terminal does "date" work?
<AntiCensor> bast I did that and then it said the channel is invite only?
<dw-> ZykoticK9: when i click the time and expand the toolbar the clock is ok at the bottom, where it says my city.. for weather but the toolbar one is stuck
<dw-> ZykoticK9: yep
<bastidrazor> AntiCensor: i just joined ##windows with no invite.
<rachael_> im running a dell inspiron 1200 laptop with a dell wlan 1350 network card, the card isnt recognized under my network configuration, when i run lspci i can see the card listed, iwconfig appears to show the card as well, how do i get the network connections to recognize it
<AntiCensor>  ##windows Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<AntiCensor> whats that mean?
<DasEi> AntiCensor: you need to log on freenode
<dw-> ZykoticK9: i can usually get it to reset to the right time by opening the weather time, or other time settings... this time it reset when i opened irc
<bastidrazor> AntiCensor: i just told you.. you need to identify with the command i gave you.
<DasEi> AntiCensor: more info in #freenode
<dw-> ZykoticK9: i opened irc from teh toolbar. it was minimized smuxi
<ZykoticK9> dw-, my weather is broken as well.  but not like yours is - but mine doesn't show.  sorry man i have no idea.
<AntiCensor> bast: <<NickServ>> You are already logged in as AntiCensor.
<dw-> ZykoticK9: k
<AntiCensor> the windows ops are just morons. we'll leave it at that.
<stormzen> 10.4.1 LTS doesn't have a rescue disk now?
<bastidrazor> AntiCensor: #freenode can help you better than i can. and you seem to fail at listening.
<AntiCensor> yes it's totally my fault I can't join a help channel and navigate through the op's BS
<DasEi> AntiCensor: have a 5minute tea and join #freenode
<stormzen> I guess it really doesn't matter... my disk is encrypted anyway.
<DasEi> ask friendly
<stormzen> I'm so sorry that I tried to change the resolution of the boot splash.  Can't I just repent and get it booting again?
<Auckla> DasEi: So when I do lspci, The card is Reconized as a RTL8180L So that means that it does detect it and the proper driver is installed right?
<DasEi> Auckla: good sign, and ifconfig reveals ?
<ZykoticK9> LOL do you have nvidia?  i broke my consoles/terminals messing with Plymouth - that's when i decided "it only show for a couple of seconds so who cares".  good luck man, no idea on reverting your changes, or what i did (unless i reinstalled)
<ZykoticK9> stormzen, ^
<samlife> hey
<Auckla> DasEi: Yes it does. What would be a command line argument that you use to connect to your ap?
<DasEi> Auckla: sudo dhclient
<DasEi> Auckla: what does ifconfig say about the nic's IP ?
<stormzen> ZykoticK9, Yeah, I did have nvidia.  I have no idea how to fix this.  ... but it's a work laptop... encrypted HD... I'm seriously in for the long haul if I have to reinstall.
<Ranjan> hello every body I am having an strange problem on ubuntu 10.10 It is failing to hibernet .. any help on this I am using it on my Hp mini this built .. thanks in advance
<Auckla> DasEi: Hmmm I do that and it does not grab a ip. Like if my router is not throwing any out there.
<DasEi> assigned by dhcp ?
<ZykoticK9> stormzen, you might want to try running this script as a last resort (i had pretty good results with it) http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<stormzen> Anyone have the "don't use plymouth" boot switch?
<stormzen> ZykoticK9, I can't even get far enough to run a script now.
<Auckla> DasEi: Nope nothing like that.
<DasEi> stormzen: I remember i once just deinstalled it, issues gone :)
<DasEi> Auckla: ping the router ?
<ZykoticK9> stormzen, OH YA - you have the encrypted drive!  sorry man (i forgot you said that - i can't help man - i avoid issues with encryption)
<Auckla> DasEi: The wireless network interface does not have a ip address. And is refusing to grab one from my router. As expected, "Network unreachable". :*(
<fizyplankton> if when i start up an ubuntu vm, and it says your disk drives are being checked for errors, this may take some time press c to cancel, why doesnt c cancel?
<_Techie_> in my GDM, i cannot see any way to change the session, i thik it may be appearing ofscreen, is there any way to change session using a combination of keys?
<stormzen> hmm... maybe I can ssh into the #$%@er.
<samlife> hola gente buenas noches mexico
<DasEi> Auckla: http://tinyurl.com/2bvg6ar
<ZykoticK9> _Techie_, select your user name, then at the bottom you should see sessions
<DasEi> Auckla: no parallel wired connection ?
<_Techie_> ZykoticK9, i cant see it, its apearin of the bottom of the TV
<ZykoticK9> _Techie_, ahh gdm resolution issue!  sorry i don't know...
<stormzen> Holy crap, I don't believe that worked..
<Auckla> DasEi: I have come across the ndiswrapper thing also. But this network is not encrypted. I Just want to get the darn thing to connect.
<DasEi> _Techie_: play with loginscreen system > admin..
<DasEi> Auckla: no parallel wired connection ? please answer questions
<fizyplankton> if when i start up an ubuntu vm, and it says your disk drives are being checked for errors, this may take some time press c to cancel, why doesnt c cancel?
<ZykoticK9> fizyplankton, check forced?  unless your keyboard isn't working at that point?
<kcorcoran> DasEi:  thanks for the help earlier in regards to 64bit.  i am installing now...fingers crossed
<fizyplankton> ZykoticK9 ITS IN A VM
<fizyplankton> soz caps
<DasEi> kcorcoran: relax, standard hardware, which graphics ?
<Cha0s> nit-wit
<kcorcoran> nvidia
<DasEi> fizyplankton: mouse not caught ?
<klync> i'm running maverick and not too used to ubuntu on the desktop. what happened to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? On a related note, how can I add /usr/local/share/fonts to my X fonts path?
<kcorcoran> DasEi:  any ideas why my usb NIC drops connectivity unless i have a constant ping running?
<DasEi> kcorcoran: looks like a compatible box then , congrats
<fizyplankton> no it definalnly has my mouse and keyboard. my cursor dissappears when i click it
<Auckla> DasEi: I have a ethernet port. However, the situation I'm in right now causes the machine to not be able to access that because well I don't have any more ports on the switch.
<DasEi> kcorcoran: nope
<stormzen> oh, wow... uninstalling plymouth gets a prompt that says I'm about to do something potentially harmful.
<stormzen> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<ZykoticK9> klync, if you want/need an xorg - http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<ActionParsnip> klync: if you make an xorg.conf file it will be obeyed, maverick doesn't ship with one by default
<stormzen> ( Geeze. )
<DasEi> Auckla: I thought of getting ip , diable and try pinging the router before looking for networks via wireless
<klync> interesting ... so, it just detects which settings to use on init? what's the recommended way to add my local fonts? Can I create xorg.conf with just the fontpath line?
<DasEi> stormzen: so better don't
<Paddy_NI> kcorcoran, My mobile broadband does that too, although irc and general web browsing prevents it from going in to that sleep state for me
<DasEi> Auckla: disable*
<Paddy_NI> kcorcoran, to be honest I am always downloading something
<Cact> Hi, I'm new to linux and bought the humble indie bundle and I'm not sure how to go about installing my games on my linux machine. I'm not familiar with the file types and was wondering if someone could help.
<Auckla> DasEi: Will try.
<steiner> is there a simpler way to share files and printers than nfs?
<DasEi> !samba | steiner
<ubottu> steiner: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DasEi> steiner: or even ssh
<steiner> they are two ubunto 10.04 machines
<ZykoticK9> steiner, i don't think you can share printers with nfs, cups yes.  ssh between ubuntu systems is super easy for file sharing (but slower then nfs or samba).  samba is your best bet for windows sharing.
<Auckla> DasEi: Destination host unreachable.
<DasEi> steiner: doesn't matter, simple is a term of habiit
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: what file/s do you have?
<qu1nn1> newb tried the current ubuntu live on a HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop ...impressed ...wifi, sdcard, got the network share, network printer, all with no problem.  Unplugged the AC to run on battery and POW! shut down immediately.  Nothing obvious in the power settings, is this a bug?
<kcorcoran> Paddy_NI:  its not a sleep issue, i can be using it and it will happen.
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, Oh all sorts
<DasEi> Auckla: wired also ? same router ?
<steiner> if using nfs how can i auto connect on startup
<ZykoticK9> steiner, add you mounts to fstab
<DasEi> steiner: add to fstab
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: can you use pastebin to give a list, it may help
<Paddy_NI> kcorcoran, hmm.. I really do think leaving the ping running is your best bet
<Auckla> DasEi: Because of the topographical location of themachine I am unable to plug it in via wired connection.
<steiner> sorry, i meant ssh
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, Oh, sorry I am not following?
<DasEi> Auckla: I see
<ZykoticK9> steiner, look into sshfs (but i haven't used it, don't mount that stuff at boot/login)
<hum> does anyone know what bitrate ffmpeg converts video to mp3
<steiner> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: use http://pastie.org to give the filenames you have and such
<maestro> Ubuntu 10.10, installed fresh, it auto detected my wireless USB card (Linksys Dual N-Band). However, the card seems to 'shut off' randomly and then network drops (the status indicator goes dead) - I resolve this by unplugging and plugging it back in, about every 10-15 minutes. Appreciate any pointers on where to look to read up more on possible cause.
<ActionParsnip> hum: you set it yourself
<ZykoticK9> hum, i'm sure it's configurable
<hum> do you know how?
<DasEi> Auckla: assuming (from what ?) the router is working and card properly installed , sudo iwlist scanning
<_Techie_> is there any way to configure diferent default sessions for different users?
<Auckla> DasEi: Yeah I just did that, no scan results. And the computer next to me gets about 100% signal strength.
<ActionParsnip> hum: its an option of the command
<ActionParsnip> _Techie_: when a user logs into a session, the last session is remembered
<hum> oh because i was trying to do it at higher than 128 but i dont really know how...
<DasEi> Auckla: so either card isn't installed properly, or not in your network, or firewalled, or broken
<Auckla> DasEi: I think I will do one of two things. Share the connection on the windows machine next to, thus making my network ridiculously complicated, or try putting Ubuntu Desktop on it and see if that makes any difference.
<Paddy_NI> maestro, That sounds like the same issue kcorcoran and myself have, seems leaving a ping running solves this for us
<ZykoticK9> hum, looks like -b is bitrate (but i'm not sure if that applies to audio in the same way - i don't use ffmpeg much)
<_Techie_> ActionParsnip, is it the last session globally, or the last session for that user?
<DasEi> Auckla: lspci > broken prbly. not, /etcnetwork/interfaces ?
<ActionParsnip> _Techie_: for that user
<maestro> Paddy_NI: so leave a ping running in the background against something?
<hum>  it tells me this... WARNING: The bitrate parameter is set too low. It takes bits/s as argument, not kbits/s it works but the sound quality isnt very good
<DasEi> Auckla: also check /var/log/syslog  and /etc/resolv.conf
<Auckla> Well so much for solving this issue before I go out tonight.
<Paddy_NI> maestro, yeah I normally just ping google
<Auckla> DasEi: Thank you for all your support.
<ZykoticK9> hum, i like mplayer to demux stuff, "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm FILE.VID" should dump to a way that you can encode to whatever you want.
<Auckla> Oh yeah what is the local console editer for Ubuntu console other then "VI".
<Paddy_NI> maestro, you can also set the frequency of the pings if you wish but I dont bother
<Auckla> I thought linux used to use PICO, BSD EE.
<Paddy_NI> Auckla, nano
<DasEi> Auckla: nano
<Auckla> Wow not installede.
<maestro> Paddy_NI: Alright, I'll give it a shot
<hum> mplayer... you say... is the instructions easy to find
<maestro> Paddy_NI: Thanks
<Paddy_NI> maestro, sure thing
<DasEi> Auckla: vi,vim nano emacs, vim default
<ZykoticK9> re: vi in ubuntu.  I HATE the vi "tiny" that is installed by default.  first thing i do on a fresh ubuntu is install vim - arrow keys are required ;)
<maxxist> so using chromium here and wondering where i might put my libflashplayer.so file so all my users can use flash???
<DasEi> nano-nana, 2 edition today
<ActionParsnip> maxxist: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<Pixelblur> Does anyone know why the text on the boot console is all messed up?
<ActionParsnip> maxxist: if you are using that method, I recommend you uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras so the flash plugin there doesn't stink things up as well as remove any flash plugin packages
<Raydiation> how do you sync your android with evolution?
<weside> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on almost a brand new toshiba satellite, and when i go to restart/shutdown it hangs up?, what can be causing this?..
<steiner> can i make a ssh connection permanent so it connects when i start the computer?
<zhoubo> does anyone know how to unlock screen,it tell me wrong password,but am sure it's right
<purp> getting undefined references inside of netbeans when trying to use libircclient and also when using libcurl
<purp> my #includes are correct...can not figure this out
<ActionParsnip> steiner: you can add the connection to the startup and use ssh keys so you dont get bothered for passwords
<_Techie_> when usin any valid resolution for my TV, the desktop spans outside the visible area, is there any way to calibrate this?
<steiner> how would i do that?
<weside> guess i got to figure it out on my own.
<purp> technie I got the same problem here.. defaults to 52" and 1920x1024 lose all edges
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, steiner i fail to see where a situation would require this type of connection.  screen or ?byobou makes a lot more sense to me.
<kcorcoran> DasEi had my first 64 bit difference
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: thin client would be one
<_Techie_> purp, ive got 1920x1080 and i couldnt see the bottom bar when logging on to change session
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i could see that i suppose.
<steiner> im tyring to network two ubuntu compters together for file sharing
<DasEi> kcorcoran: so ?
<ZykoticK9> steiner, just make a bookmark in gnome, so easy
<ActionParsnip> steiner: then you would add the sshfs mount in /etc/fstab
<purp> what does your default monitor size say, 52"?
<dw-> weside: try holding shift on boot, goto a prompt, check the logs /var/log/messages /var/log/sysmsg etc
<_Techie_> purp, im not actually sure
<dw-> weside: or you can use a rescue/boot disk to mount the drive and do the same
<purp> _techie_, you running hdmi?
<steiner> i made the directory in mnt but what do i do now?
<dw-> new feature: ubuntu safe boot
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | steiner
<ubottu> steiner: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> !sshfs
<ubottu> SSHFS is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<_Techie_> purp, yep, with an 8400GS
<spacey> disconnect
<purp> _techie_, you can try to go down to VGA :/
<weside> another problem i am having is when i plug in a usb mouse, i get nothing..
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, if sshfs is fuse based i'd actually be surprised if it went into fstab (i haven't read the link)
<joshy__> re
<MisterAnderson> hey I tried installing the iso file from ubuntu's site but it took too long and eventually quit, is there like a .torrent available for ubuntu on a mac?
<dw-> weside: goto a prompt and sudo tail -f /var/log/* while you plug it in see what comes up
<dw-> weside: after the cmd wait for the screen to stop scrolling then plug it in
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: i'm old school, what can I say
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, oh wow a fuse user.  cool, thanks for the factoid fun
<DasEi> MisterAnderson: yes, all isos can be torrented, too
<_Techie_> purp, unfortunately i cant, im running hdmi through a surround sound unit, and then to the TV, the TV does have VGA, but it shrinks it and therefore makes the test null and coid
<weside> thanks dw- i will try that. :)
<_Techie_> purp, void*
<maxxist> ActionParsnip, thank you.  your first method worked.  I didnt install the restricted extras originally.  as I did not want all the 32 bit libs installed with it.
<purp> any reason why I am getting undefined references when trying to compile programs using libraries inside /usr/include?
<Memnoch> Bittorent downloads: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<DasEi> !torrents | MisterAnderson
<ubottu> MisterAnderson: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<purp> all function calls are correct to prototypes
<MisterAnderson> thanks
<ActionParsnip> maxxist: cool, as long as its not there it wont pull in the 32bit flash and break things :)
<purp> _technie_, damn... I dunno.. I wish I did... I had to go down to 1280x1024
<steiner> the bookmark option was what i was looking for, thanks!
<maestro> Anybody here good at resolving Grub 2 funkiness with dual boot windows? Posted a problem description here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647817
<dw-> weside: Ctrl-C to stop following (tail -f) the logs.. or add a space and & to the end to put it in the background so you can run commands......
<dw-> weside: then fg to bring to foreground :) g/l
<seidos> is there a way to add a "run field" to a panel, so i don't have to hit alt-f2, i could just type the command in the field?
<ActionParsnip> maestro: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<_Techie_> purp, i wish i could do that, but im runnin a custom xorg.conf for xbmc and i really dont want to have to fidle with i
<ActionParsnip> seidos: I think that already exists if you right click the panel and add item
<maestro> ActionParsnip: os-prober I assume attempts to update the grub config?
<ActionParsnip> maestro: yes
<purp> _techie_, hmm... wish I knew... I need to fix same thing over here..
<Krishnandu> Hi, in shell script how can I extract a column that I stored in i?? cut is not working..
<almoxarife>  could some one tell me if they have the same issue with the video as seen on this feed, this is not the only time I have seen the issue, reminds me of a tv channel that's just off tune, but I can't figure out what the video issue is, btw, the sound comes in fine and would seem to be in sync if the video was watchable, example link mmsh://195.245.168.21/rtp?MSWMExt=.asf
<seidos> ActionParsnip, tried that.  i'm running karmic, and i have to click on it.  i just want the field to already be there so i can just type in it.
<CET6_> hi ~
<_Techie_> purp, im gonna have an ask around
<maestro> ActionParsnip: There a file I should backup before I run os-prober itself, just in case?
<almoxarife> almoxarife: I also see the seem problem on youtube sometimes
<ActionParsnip> maestro: no, not really
<maestro> ActionParsnip: k
<weside> i just dont get it..
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i can't open your mmsh link, but are you talking about this issue http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<Krishnandu> Hi, in shell script how can I extract a column that I stored in i?? cut is not working..
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: let me read up
<Nexxus> does anyone know where i can get the logitech quickcam version 10.5 driver installed so i can have my webcam work i cant find the driver i need
<ActionParsnip> Nexxus: if you run:   lsusb   you will get an 8 character hex id, you can then websearch that to find guides
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: not that, its like a tv channel back in the days when it was out of tune, I see lines running diagonaly
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i opened your link - it's very different
<tonyyarusso> Krishnandu: Re-state your issue and I'll try to address is here.
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: you see the vid screwy also?
<Krishnandu> tonyyarusso, I did i=`ps -e | grep -i server` so now I've the whole pid information about the running process(pid, terminal, time and program name), so I want to extract just the pid from there and will kill it in my next line
<nirazio> How can I prevent Desktop Users from accessing any online website? I tried 127.0.0.1 * in /etc/hosts but it didn't do the trick.Please note that I need to keep http://localhost fully functional.
<tonyyarusso> Krishnandu: Can you show me the current contents of $i?
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, are you talking about an interlacing issue perhaps.  i see the video, it certainly isn't the greatest quality, not listening to the audio though.  i'm not an video expert.  best of luck.
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: and I see the same issue with mplayer, vlc, etc
<Krishnandu> tonyyarusso,  3066 pts/11   00:00:00 server
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: is that what it is, interlace?
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i don't know, might be?
<tonyyarusso> Krishnandu: echo $i | cut -d\  -f1
<tonyyarusso> Krishnandu: cut separates on tabs by default - that changes it to uses spaces.
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: you see the video stream without issue other low quality?
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i seem to notice that type of distortion with the more recent video codecs.
<Nexxus> ActionParsnip: lsusb doesnt seem to think that it is there
<Krishnandu> tonyyarusso, wow..!! It's working fine :) Thanks a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> Nexxus: is the device plugged in and powered no? Have you tried a different port?
<tonyyarusso> Krishnandu: np
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: yes I see it a lot lately, and I can't find a cause or cure
<Krishnandu> tonyyarusso, Ohh, that's why you said I may need to specify the delimeter right??
<tonyyarusso> Krishnandu: yup
<Nexxus> ActionParsnip: ya i forgot the one it was in was faulty so now that i have the hex id i just google it?
<Krishnandu> got it :)
<Krishnandu> Thanks tonyyarusso
<maestro> ActionParsnip: No luck - os-prober was latest version according to apt-get. When I run, I see just the Windows Recovery Environment. grub update lists the same as before, including just windows recovery environment - for whatever reason, it doesn't see the real windows install
<purp> is there something that blocks netbeans from using .h files from /usr/include and /usr/local/include???
<ActionParsnip> maestro: thats all i know dude, i dont dual boot
<maestro> ActionParsnip: k
<ActionParsnip> maestro: you could try reinstating the windws boot loader, then reinstall grub to see if its detected
<weside> it's weird ubuntu 10.10 works fine on my 3 year old laptop, on this almost brand new one nothing but problems so far. :(
<Krishnandu> tonyyarusso, Another issue, now when I do kill -9 `cut -d\  -f1` it's not getting killed, and in shell program it's just waits on screen...
<maestro> ActionParsnip: I'm assuming to reinstate the windows boot loader, I use a windows recovery disk and have it make itself happy with a boot fix. There a way to then reinstall grub with the ubuntu install disk that you know of?
<tonyyarusso> Krishnandu: kill -9 $(echo $i | cut -d\  -f1)
<tonyyarusso> !grub | maestro
<ubottu> maestro: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Krishnandu> tonyyarusso, Ohh why so? I mean if you can please explain
<tonyyarusso> Krishnandu: cut is just a command - you need to pipe the contents of $i into it if you expect to get anything useful back.
<Krishnandu> tonyyarusso, Hmm...
<maestro> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Nexxus> ActionParsnip: i got a fatal error while running make in the directory of the driver i just installed it says: fatal error: asm/semaphore.h no such file or directory
<maestro> funny
<_Techie_> purpsm0k3, can i PM you?
<matt__> hello?
<matt__> anyone in here?
<FishFace> 1.320 people
<matt__> its been YEARS since ive been in an IRC channel
<matt__> ok, hey
<FishFace> Over a thousand
<matt__> I'm here looking for help with adding a repository to ubuntu. anyone interested in helping me out?
<matt__> this should be simple and I've done it before, but now I'm running into trouble for some reason
<FishFace> If you have a lengthy error message, you can put it in pastebin.com
<tonyyarusso> matt__: you'll have better luck if you describe your trouble.
<matt__> http://pastebin.com/Bfxw09Cg
<riddick> Hey.  does any one here know how i can find out where my firefox saves temporary itnernet files?
<matt__> hah, wow, I was already headed for pastebin before you said so
<riddick> sorry,  Internet files...  :p
<AbhiJit> riddick, /home/user/.mozilla
<Phoenigore> hi all
<riddick> thanks.  i'll look into it.
<matt__> FishFace, I'm sure backtrack has 64 bit packages I just don't know how to find them
<purpsm0k3> _techie_, yes
<FishFace> matt__: Well, you could try this I guess if you haven't yet - http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/
<tonyyarusso> matt__: That repository appears not to support 64-bit.
<FishFace> Just go there and poke around
<matt__> when I go to the repo through http it looks like they only have i386
<FishFace> Ahhh
<matt__> they have a readme where they list that and that's what ive got in synaptic for my repo
<tonyyarusso> matt__: Also, this is an Ubuntu channel.  Please use Backtrack support channels for Backtrack support.
<matt__> shoot, good point. what am i doing asking in here?
<FishFace> There are a few channels you can go to matt. Go to the wrong one and they will yell at you. LOL! I forget which one is correct though.
<mukil> Hella
<matt__> FishFace: is there a way where I can have ubuntu make an exception?
<Pokit> Anyone familiar with setting up multi-touch gestures in maverick?  I thought I set it up right, but sometime my cursor goes berserk when I put more than 1 finger on it. Sometimes when I lock and come back later, it magically works...
<FishFace> matt__: Dunno
<matt__> or will it just always reject any architecture that I'm not on?
<mukil> Good moning
<matt__> Pokit: I have that same issue! Crazy.
<Pokit> matt__: Yeah it's driving me insane
<matt__> Pokit: how did you modify it at all? I have only been in Ubuntu for about 2 hours
<matt__> Pokit: Didn't know I could modify the settings
<matt__> nevermind
<Pokit> matt__: I installed "pointing devices" and messed with the settings
<purpsm0k3> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cardona507> so it looks like a new ubuntu setup comes with a .viminfo file - so I should add my own .vimrc file?
<Pokit> matt__: I also found a script that sets some parameters for different multitouch gestures
<chaospsychex> Is there an anti-virus program available from Ubuntu?
<chaospsychex> * for ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> chaospsychex: Antivirals don't work the same way.
<KB1JWQ> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<KB1JWQ> chaospsychex: REad that.
<chaospsychex> thanks guys
<matt__> shoot, I haven't been in an IRC in forever!
<matt__> How can I search for backtrack channels without printing the whole seventy mile long list that comes with /list
<chaospsychex> if I delete my main ntfs file partition using gpart will prevent from booting into ubuntu, which is installed on a separate partition
<purpsm0k3> !netbeans
<samlife> hola a todo el mundo
<samlife> que hay de nuevo
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rs0832> matt__: check the website. They usually  have a list of their support channels
<chaospsychex> i installed from a cd
<FishFace> matt__: 175 people in #backtrack-linux - That should be good
<matt__> FishFace: Thanks!
<incognito> I tried to open a link in vlc, and it said: Your input can't be opened...   and ....  VLC is unable to open the MLR... and ...   check log for details. So I opened the Log File viewer, and there are many logs. Which Log should I look at, or is there some other thing I should do to find out why vlc can't open the video? Thanks
<samlife> no
<jonathan_> my sound stopped working randomly.  Everything is unmuted and up in alsamixer, I tried a few combinations of output device settings and tried testing the speakers in sound preferences..  Nothing.  Rebooting didn't help.  What else could I try?
<ghost_> do you know the command to boot bios from usb flash
<ghost_> with dos
<crimsun> jonathan_: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo first
<chaospsychex> if I delete my main ntfs file partition using gpart will it prevent me from booting into ubuntu, which is installed on a separate partition
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   then press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio
<incognito> chaospsychex it depends on if you ntfs partition is sda1 or not.
<ZykoticK9> jonathan_, i really like ActionParsnip's suggestion above, but be aware that is removing your current pulse setup (if any)
<kcorcoran> I am installing my video card (ati) and it shows up under addiotnal drivers, i clicked activate.  it shows about 50% complete on the "downloading and installing driver" screen...but its been sitting there for a while.  any ideas?
<chaospsychex> incognito it is,i want to change it to ext so i can make it available as storage space for ubuntu
<chaospsychex> don't wanna boot to windows anymore
<Texas_> does anyone know what port and service to whitelist to allow firestarter to stop f**king with azuerus?
<ZykoticK9> Texas_, not an ubuntu question.
<ActionParsnip> Texas_: whatever port azuerus uses, look in its settings
<Texas_> firestarter i s not part of ubuntu?
<jonathan_> Here's my pastebin for alsa info: http://pastebin.com/xYf9uJwn
<incognito> chaospychex i'm proud of you heheh are you running 10.04, or 10.1?
<Texas_> and all this time i though i was using ubuntu lol silly me
<jonathan_> unfortunately killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* and rerunning pulseaudio didn't work out
<chaospsychex> incognito 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Texas_: look in the azuerus settings to see what port it uses, if it has the option of 'use random port' make it use a set port, then allow all traffic in and out on that port
<incognito> chaospsychex      do you know how to use ....      dd          ?
<Texas_> thanks action i wil give it a try
<chaospsychex> incognito dd?
<Raydiation> evolution sync: i can get my contacts and calendar from google, but can i also sync contacts which i locally add with google?
<jonathan_> also if I aplay a wav file I get no output, so it's not something wrong with an individual program
<incognito> chaopsychex is a utility that will allow you to copy the grub boot instructions off of sda1 and reinstall it after you have reformated sda1
<incognito> dd
<incognito> dd is the utility
<chaospsychex> and where will i have to store the grub boot instructions?
<dw-> i totally trashed my evolution address book then deleted the files.  now it wont work. duh :p
<asustek> Hi I was wondering if I can get some help to enable wireless with 10.10
<ActionParsnip> dw-: backups to the rescue
<samlife> wtf
<incognito> could someone bring up the utility page for dd for chaopsychex.. I don't know how to do it.. Thanks
<samlife> wtf
<samlife> wtf
<FloodBot1> samlife: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<incognito> chaopsychex   on a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> asustek: run:  sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line to find guides
<samlife> mmmm
<dw-> ActionParsnip: nah, lost em.  maybe next time
<ActionParsnip> samlife: do you have an ubuntu question?
<incognito> could someone show me how to get the ubuntu bot to give chaospsychex the instructions for dd.
<chaospsychex> there's got to an easier way to do it
<ActionParsnip> dw-: I suggest you get a backup regime in place, it'll save your hide
<chaospsychex> why can't i just delete the partition then install grub again
<incognito> no way. dd is easy
<jmad980> !dd | chaospsychex
<jmad980> doesn't seem to be one
<chaospsychex> onto sda2
<jonathan_> any other good ideas for debugging sound problems?
<dw-> ActionParsnip: yea ive got one now duplicity is nice
<incognito> dd is the easiest
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: dd if=/path/to/filename.img of=/dev/diskname
<dw-> ActionParsnip: but still only gonna keep a month....... and i didn think of backups at the time im not used to actually havnig them haha
<rs0832> incognito: all the commands are here http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<jmad980> yeah, dd is pretty strait forward, as long as you don't mess anything up :)
<ActionParsnip> dw-: keep a copy on dropbox / ubuntuone ;)
<chaospsychex> actionparsnip what?
<bluefox83> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dw-> ActionParsnip: ive got a 2nd drive... 2 full backups and incrementals for a month should be good
<dw-> ActionParsnip: but i was just fixing it like the day after that happened.... lost the old stuff
<dw-> ActionParsnip: ill fix it.. sometime.
<incognito> chaospsychex you could store it on sdb2, and then you can access it with a live cd, but you have to know how to mount the hard drive from the live cd. That's not to hard.
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: thats the command you'll need, you will need to change the image file to the actual image file you have and the disk name will be the actual name of the usb disk. e.g.  /dev/sdb   you can find that out with:  sudo fdisk -l
<jonathan_> Should the basic user have access to "Use audio devices"
<incognito> chaospsychex do you have a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: yers
<chaospsychex> yeah,can't i just delete the partition and do "sudo update-grub" ?
<jonathan_> weird that it just got disabled.  I enabled it but still no sound.  Do I need to log out?
<chaospsychex> before rebooting
 * Pokit recognizes idoru's name....
<rugwiro> hello everyone
<incognito> chaospsychex I think that you will lose the exact address on the hard drive that sdb2 starts on. I forget what that is called. Can someone provide the name of that address that marks the beginning of the partition?
<rugwiro> is there anyone who can talk to me about linux virtual platform??
<AbhiJit> !vm | rugwiro
<ubottu> rugwiro: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<chaospsychex> if i use gparted to redo the ntfs partition and then do "sudo update-grub"  before i reboot, won't that work?
<incognito> what is the name of the address that a partition starts on? I believe it starts with a U. Thanks
<asustek> Tried 1 post to edit blacklist but no luck on wireless
<bluefox83> for some reason, metacity keeps launching when i start ubuntu, instead of compiz and emerald, which is what i had everything configured for, and when i try to kill metacity i lose the ability to type into anything and my mouse is gone when i'm logging in, and when i get into gnome the mouse pointer is an X...and ideas how to fix that?
<chaospsychex> UUID ?
<rugwiro> i have this project at school that says that i have to talk about virtual experiment platform in linux i can use whether php(mysql)or java(sql as a database)
<rugwiro> but i have no idea where to begin
<chaospsychex> if i use gparted to redo the ntfs partition and then do "sudo update-grub"  before i reboot, won't that work?
<nit-wit> chaospsychex, what are you trying to do
<jonathan_> So my sound only works with headphones.  Why?
<incognito> chaospsychex yeah that's it. It may work, but I am not familiar with that utility.
<dnivra> ruger333, this is ubuntu support, not a school project help area. google's your best friend for this.
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: or any other search engine
<chaospsychex> nit-wit i have /dev/sda1 which is windows and /dev/sda2 which is ubuntu. i want to delete windows partition and make it a linux partition. then i want to know if after doing that , if i run the command "sudo  update-grub" before rebooting, shouldn't it boot straight to ubuntu ?
<dnivra> rugwiro, this is ubuntu support, not a school project help area. google's your best friend for this. or as ActionParsnip said any other search engine :)
<incognito> what are you calling me a nit wit for?
<nit-wit> can you take a screen shot of gparted in Ubuntu and post it
<dnivra> sorry ruger333 auto-complete :). got your name accidently :).
<chaospsychex> nit-wit how do i take a screentshot and post it?
<dnivra> ActionParsnip, thanks for that-i just noticed i said it to the wrong person thanks to you :).
<dnivra> !screenshot | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: sweet :)
<nit-wit> chaospsychex, sorry yeah probably but lets see a gprated screen shot first if thats okay
<asustek> If i lspci my wireless card shows up ralink rt 2860 but still no dice
<chaospsychex> nit-wit ok,one sec
<dnivra> jonathan_, volume control -> sound preferences. in the output tab, what does the connector box say?
<nit-wit> chaos there is a screen shot in menu applications gparted may need to be installed and you use this site to post the said screen shot.http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<chaospsychex> http://imagebin.org/128409  my screen shot
<jonathan_> dnivra:  It's set to Analog Speakers, and I get output with the headphones in
<jonathan_> Oddly enough with the Connector set to Headphones, the sound doesn't go to headphones
<dnivra> jonathan_, change it to analog output? that might work.
<jonathan_> works, but really soft
<chaospsychex> nit-wit well?
<nit-wit> chaospsychex, okay you can remove the NTFS but moving that left end of the partition of Ubuntu if you intend to will take hours.
<jonathan_> ok so both analog output and analog speaker work only with headphones in
<dnivra> jonathan_, what happens if you select analog headphones?
<chaospsychex> what do you mean "moving that left end of the partition of ubuntu" ?
<chaospsychex> i wanna delete the ntfs and then do "sudo update-grub" and then reboot,will i have a problem rebooting if i do this?
<ptantiku> any one know how to bring up pulse volume control applet  in Ubuntu 10.10?
<jonathan_> nvm, they all work, but when I switch, alsa mixer automatically zeroes the speaker volume for the other modes
<incognito> chaospsychex you aren't asking about resizing the partition, you just want to reformat and use the partition for data.. right?
<nit-wit> chaospsychex, you shouls be doing this from a live cd with the swap off
<jonathan_> So i can get each of them to work, but only with the headphones
<nit-wit> should
<chaospsychex> incognito, yes
<chaospsychex> incognito, will it work?
<bluefox83> well, coming here was about useless...
<chaospsychex> worst case scenario....i have to re-install ubuntu from my usb drive
<nit-wit> chaospsychex, data yes but you sholud be doing this on a live cd with the swap off reloading grub is easy.
<linux_is_my_hero> is there an auction sniper program for ubuntu? :-D
<chaospsychex> but atleast i wont have that god-forsaken os that is windows on my hd anymore
<chaospsychex> i dont have a live cd
<incognito> chaospsychex I don't know. without doing some research, which I don't have time for right now, I can only tell you how I know how to do it.
<dw-> chaospsychex: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pepee> how do I query the contents of a (not installed) package?
<incognito> chaospsychex do you have a flash drive?
<chaospsychex> why should i use a cd?
<chaospsychex> yeah,i got part of my ipod touch designated as usb  mass storage
<dw-> chaospsychex: gparted resizes partitions, boots into a nice gui its real easy. put on cd OR usb
<incognito> you will need a live cd to boot your computer and format the drive and install grub
<chaospsychex> grub is already installed
<chaospsychex> i am asking if after I delete the ntfs partition and do "sudo update-grub" THEN reboot, will i have any problems
<incognito> chaospsychex download a live cd, and learn how to use dd...         it's simple.
 * psusi wonders what this conversatoin is that he walked into the middle of
<incognito> how much space does the new grub take on the hard drive.   the old grub used to take 31 kb what is it now.
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i unpack and install a jar file?
<chaospsychex> let me ask another question. I have my pc setup as a dual-boot config. where is grub located at on the hd? the windows partition or the linux partition?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: its ready to roll, just open it with your java binary
<ptantiku> linux_is_my_hero: jar file doesn't need to be unpacked
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: how do i run it? :-(
<nomad77> linux_is_my_hero: you dont you do " java -jar foo.jar
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: you can make a script to start the app and put it in one of the folders in $PATH
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: like I said, open it with your java binary
<psusi> chaospsychex, if you are using grub2 ( default since Ubuntu 9.10 ) then grub installs some files to /boot/grub in your Linux partition, and the core image to the embed area between the MBR and the start of the first partition
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: most likely /usr/bin/java
<abhijain> how to upgrade firefox
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551117
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: sudo apt-get upgrade
<chaospsychex> psusi, if delete the first partition and do "sudo update-grub" before rebooting, will i have any problems when i reboot ?
<psusi> chaospsychex, what is "the first partition"?
<chaospsychex> /dev/sda1
<psusi> I mean what is in it?
<K350_>  
<chaospsychex> ntfs windows
<psusi> well, you won't be able to boot windows ;)
<chaospsychex> oh thats perfectly fine with me
<pepee> ... how do I query the contents of a package that isn't installed?
<chaospsychex> i just want to know if i will have problems booting to ubuntu
<tgp1994> Is anyone aware of a WMI client for ubuntu 10.04?\
<tgp1994> whoops
<dnivra> abhijain, well that updates your entire system. not a just specific package.
<tgp1994> nvm :P
<psusi> pepee, you download and extract it, or install it
<pepee> psusi, dpkg is better in that case
<abhijain> how to upgrade ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10
<pepee> the idea is not to install it...
<chaospsychex> psusi, will it boot straight into ubuntu after i do "sudo update-grub" then reboot ?
<nomad77> pepee: apt-cache show pkgname or apt-cache policy pkgname
<psusi> pepee, then just download and extract it and look at the files that were extracted
<dnivra> abhijain, open update manager. it'll tell you if there is an upgrade and you can just download all upgrades to latest version.
<psusi> chaospsychex, should
<pepee> psusi, man dpkg
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: use the server method, its way simple
<psusi> pepee, I'm pretty familiar with it already... dpkg -x will extract the files from a package without installing it
<pepee> nomad77, showpkg will not do what I want
<dnivra> ActionParsnip, server method? what's that?
<pepee> psusi, dpkg -L will show you a list of files
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: its a way of upgrading at commandline
<dnivra> ActionParsnip, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<pepee> apt-file is not being helpful
<psusi> pepee, if it is installed.. you asked how to see files in a package without installing it didn't you?
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: thats not enough
<incognito> chaospsychex if you want to be sure then you need to go to the grub manual, and or do a google search and find out where (which file) grub stores the UUID. And copy the UUID Then if it doesn't work you can manually install grub and you will have the UUID so you can input it into the grub file.
<nomad77> pepee: or ubuntu package search website
<pepee> psusi, sorry, I meant I want a list of files
<psusi> pepee, the only way I know of to list them without installing is to extract them to a directory and then ls the directory
<incognito> chaospsychex That is the latest version of grub. I forget what version it is, but they upgraded grub to the next version on 10.04
<ubnoob> Hi everyone, Is their a net stumbler for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: you need to tell the OS not to only expect LTS if you want to go from Lucid to maverick
<dnivra> ActionParsnip, oh yeah 10.04 is LTS :). keep forgetting that :P.
<ActionParsnip> ubnoob: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19974396-Equivalent-of-Netstumbler-in-Ubuntu
<pepee> psusi, read again: dpkg -L will do it, after d/l or installing the package
<psusi> pepee, ohh... I thought that only worked if it was installed
<ubnoob> <ActionParsnip> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ubnoob: not smoething I even knew what it was but a simple websearch and I got a solution.
<pepee> psusi, ahh, yeah. it doesn't work if the package is not installed
<nit-wit> incognito, it is grub2 most likely a easy fix no menu additons
<pepee> ok, got it. thanks, people. sorry for bothering
<incognito> chaospsychex regardless, even if you do grub update, you should dd the grub sectors at the beginning of the hard drive as insurance. Even if grub updat works, you should always dd the grub boot section when modifying the first partition. It was 31 kb for the old grub, but I'm not sure what it is for the grub2
<bisack> Is anyone able to answer a question on a multiboot linux setup?
<chaospsychex> incognito should i flag /dev/sda1 as "boot" ?
<Grouper> i can't get audio over hdmi to work with my nvidia card in 10.04 x64 - unmuted spdif through alsamixer and now i get really scratchy sound - "aplay -D plug:hdmi" plays wavs perfectly but only in mono.... any ideas?
<ouyes> bisack, just ask
<tahta> Hi, I need some help!
<bisack> I want to know how to share common programs between distros
<bisack> is it the /usr/share folder?
<bisack> I broke a couple installs trying to force sharing the /usr with fstab
<bisack> tahta, what help do you need?  I *may* be able to help
<incognito> chaospsychex no. I don't think so. I think you want sbd2 flagged as boot, but even if you get that wrong, you can always easily change that.
<nit-wit> incognito, Ubuntu doesn't use flags
<pepee> bisack, IIRC diff distros use different paths, configs, etc
<incognito> nit-wit well then I guess that would explain why it works no matter what I flag as boot.
<pepee> also, you need the config files for those programs
<nit-wit> incognito, almost failsafe really, except for the user interface. ;)
<chaospsychex> nit-wit,incognito,  : it worked!
<kcorcoran> new installation of v10.10 64 bit.  i installed with ATI video card and was having issues.  i shut down the  computer and relaced with an nvidia video card.  when i boot it goes to command line root:  how can i correct this so the GUI loads?
<bisack> Hmm, so pepee, you are saying it is more trouble than it's worth?
<nit-wit> chaospsychex, yipeeee
<pepee> bisack, yes, that's what I mean
<chaospsychex> I launched a major salvo at vista!
<incognito> chaospsychex you like to live on the edge heh.... thanks for reporting. I learned something
<chaospsychex> resulting in the end of the war!!!!! hahahahah :-)
<chaospsychex> incognito, no prob
<pepee> bisack, anyway, I'm not an expert. you can learn more about linux doing your own install from scratch
<pepee> bisack, google "linux from scratch"
<flyk> what is easiest to install in ubuntu, rpm or deb files ?
<bisack> alright, related question, how do I set up a custom launch binary in each distro that will point to a non-standard path?
<ActionParsnip> flyk: rpm wont work
<chaospsychex> i had a virus on my vista install masquerading as a anti-virus program. anytime i tried to launch an executable program, the virus would halt the program from executing.
<ActionParsnip> flyk: use deb
<flyk> thanks
<pepee> bisack, maybe compiling the packages by hand
<chaospsychex> saying the file (.exe) was infected and would I like to purchase the full version, so i can "purge" the infected files.
<pepee> obviously, I don't recommend to do that :)
<incognito> Chaospsychex it always brings a big smile to my face when I hear that someone has axed Micro$hi# off their box  ;)
<pepee> chaospsychex, /join ##windows
<pepee> chaospsychex, find the binaries and rm them
<chaospsychex> pepee ? find the binaries and rm them?
<xavante> "desktop effect could not be enabled"  any idea why ?  anyone
<incognito> pepe he already axed MicroCr#p off his box
<chaospsychex> is ##windows a windows support channel?
<jamiewan> xavante: compiz settings
<i_is_broke> xanvante,what video card do you have installed?
<xavante> i_is_broke:  Intel integrated graphic  Lenovo G560
<ActionParsnip> xavante: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Lantizia> Lo does anyone here use a USB to Ethernet hub?
<Lantizia> aka Network USB hub/switch
<Grouper> *sigh* this is a disaster
<Grouper> my sound card doesn't have drivers
<Grouper> and nvidia sound doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> xavante: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/lenovo+g560
<Grouper> at least flash video is finally smooth
<Grouper> well, back to windows
<pepee> Grouper, bye. good luck ;)
<pepee> "smooth flash" is an oxymoron
<xavante> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ryan___> Hello everyone. Any clue how to restore a Wubi backup? Basically my laptop died, and all I have is the root.disk file now. I am planning to restore it to a real partition I have made on my new machine. I am confused as most of the guides assume you are using a current wubi install to make the conversion, not a backed up disk. Any help?
<tsrk> Is there some way I can go from a running installation to a recovery environment in a ramdisk with all of my actual volumes unmounted?
<pepee> tsrk, run a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> ryan___: i suggest you install wubi then boot to windows and replace the root.disk file possibly may work
<jamiewan> xavante: have u tried appearance settings, visual effects and click more, should look for driver then
<tsrk> pepee: unfortunately I don't have physical access - it's a colocated server
<incognito> chaospsychex yeah #windows is the windows support channel. Keep in mind that unless you zero out the drive, the virus will still be there and if you reinstall after reformatting, the virus has a possibility of reinstalling
<incognito> you zero out the drive with dd or with dban.
<tsrk> I like shred best
<ActionParsnip> xavante: may help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/137980
<xavante> jamiewan: yes, i did that but nothing
<dnivra> incognito, chaospsychex ##windows actually. though you do get redirected if you join #windows.
<ryan___> @ActionParsnip Thanks for the suggestion. I have tried this, however because of the different UIDs and other information in the old root.disk, Wubi is unable to boot from it using this method. I assume I need to mount it and copy files over. How does one mount root.disk?
<chaospsychex> incognito, im not re-installing windows. im done with that os
<pepee> tsrk, what about mounting as read only?
<tsrk> pepee: well, the volumes that I want to unmount are my LVM volumes, which I want to unmount so that I can rename them.
<incognito> chaospsychex yes I completely understand, but some people like us web developers have to run multiple os's so we can see how our web pages display on microcr#p and such.
<tsrk> pepee: but my root partition (including /boot) is on one of the LVM volumes
<veganskydive> hello
<K350>  
<chaospsychex> incognito, im going to write a virus aimed a windows systems that install ubuntu
<chaospsychex> lol j/k
<pepee> tsrk, I don't know what is a LVM volume :/
<tsrk> pepee: it's hell... that's what it is
<incognito> chaospsychex actually, that's an excellent idea! lol
<tsrk> pepee: just kidding, it's useful but makes stuff like this impossible it seems
<xavante> 	
<xavante> ActionParsnip: thanks.. I'll have a look at it
<ActionParsnip> ryan___: then rejig grub once you get the disk UUIDs changed
<veganskydive> where is everyone from?
<tsrk> veganskydive: i'm from 192.168.1.1
<dnivra> veganskydive, this is ubuntu support channel. suggest you head to off-topic for this.
<dnivra> !ot | veganskydive
<ubottu> veganskydive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ryan___> Rejig grub? I am not even sure how to change the UID of the old disk.root lol
<ActionParsnip> ryan___: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583  may help, personally I think wubi stinks
<cg_cnu> Can someone help me on installing java on my ubuntu 10
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip You will have more respect for wubi! It is after all the instrument of Ubuntu!
<pepee> cg_cnu, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<tsrk> cg_cnu: what specifically do you want? you can get the open source ones with default-jre and default-jdk
<ryan___> @ActionParsnip  Cheers for that, I will give it a try. Yes wubi became rather tedious to work with once I realized it's limitations, especially for migration.
<tsrk> pepee: they moved sun java to the partner repos :(
<tsrk> cg_cnu: you need to enable the partner repositories for sun java
<cg_cnu> I want sun java real time environment for installing another software called alchemy.
<incognito> cd_cnu google: install java ubuntu 10.?      if that doesn't help... let me know.
<tsrk> cg_cnu: is this on a desktop environment?
<cg_cnu> <tsrk>  yep ......its a desktop pc.
<cg_cnu> tsrk, Alchemy requires the Java Runtime Environment version 1.5 or above. this is what there in the site of alchemy.
<tsrk> cg_cnu: ok, just a moment, i'm booting my ubuntu VM so i can see how to enable the source
<nairb774> Anyone interested in tackling an external mouse not working issue? A Verbatim 96781, Ubuntu 10.10, dmesg and xorg.conf found @ http://pastebin.com/3vzLUeN3
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  ok......I will be here...
<detrix42> I need some help with setting up apache. I have some files that I have put in a web page, so people can right click on them to download them. but apache says permission denied. do not have permission. how do I configure apache to allow downloading from a particular dir?
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me how to get the Logitech MX5000 wireless keyboard/mouse combo to work automatically in 10.4 LTS Lucid Lynx?
<chaospsychex> any programmers in here?
<nairb774> detrix42, what user is apache running as?
<incognito> detrix42 is /var/www document root
<pepee> cg_cnu, add this to /etc/apt/sources.list
<detrix42> I have the root doc folder in my home/Public/www folder.
<pepee> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<tsrk> cg_cnu: go to system -> administration -> synaptic package manager. then, within syanptic, go to settings -> repositories, and select the "other software" tab. enable the options with "partner" in, and save and close everything. open a command prompt, and type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<detrix42> nairb774: I believe apache is running at what ever the default user name.
<incognito> detrix42 what are the permissions in the www folder?
<tsrk> chaospsychex: Most likely almost everyone in here is a programmer... I suggest just asking your question and see who answers
<incognito> detrix42 that would be root
<pepee> tsrk, what is the problem with just changing the name of the volume? fstab?
<chaospsychex> what's a good c# ide
<dnivra> chaospsychex, ##programming :)
<incognito> detrix42 open your file manager and browse to the www folder right click on it and click on permissions
<cg_cnu> ok......got it.....I will be checking.....and give you the result.
<tsrk> pepee: LVM doesn't want to change the name of a volume group which contains active volumes. it just says "Volume group "n2" still has active LVs"
<detrix42> incognito: did that...www permissions...rwxr-xr-x
<nairb774> detrix42, what about the dir one level up?
<incognito> detrix42 you need to ad r to www and above
<pepee> tsrk, ah. http://www.google.com/search?q=+%22Volume+group+*+still+has+active+LVs%22&num=50&safe=off&hl=en
<pepee> tsrk, sorry, but that may be helpful
<incognito> detrix42 for world permisions
<incognito> detrix42 or other permissions..... whatever..... the last one.
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  Hi I have tried to follow you... It is showing that. I already have a badly installed version of sun java. and not able to remoeve it. here is the error message...E: sun-java6-jre: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<tsrk> pepee: actually, that did give better results than my google search (which i admit was less specific). but it still looks like i'd need to use a live cd, since / is on the LVM
<jonathan_> why is the copy web link option in ubuntu one greyed out suddenly
<pepee> tsrk, yep, I'm trying to find something useful
<tsrk> cg_cnu: ok, try running "apt-get purge sun-java6-jre" first
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: its a pain to fix and gets heavily impacted by the shortcomings of ntfs
<cg_cnu> ok...on my way....
<tsrk> pepee: thanks, but don't worry about it too much. i just wanted to change it to be consistent with the hostname change on my server, but it's only asthetic... nothing critical
<Tabstar> What's the name of the default media player that ships with ubuntu?
<incognito> Tabstar movie player
<pepee> tsrk, well, if it works, don't touch it...
<detrix42> incognito: all directories have rwxr-xr-x from home on down
<pepee> unless you want to learn LOL
<tsrk> pepee: yeah... i really need to learn :P
<tsrk> pepee: (not to touch it that is... not learn by messing things up)
<cg_cnu> tsrk, I am getting the following error message...http://pastebin.com/K4t519bT
<incognito> Tabstar get vlc player it's better. download the medubuntu files.
<pepee> ah, well. "learn by messing things up" is what I meant
<Tabstar> incognito, what would the package be called?
<detrix42> well I guess home is not, since it is owned by roow
<detrix42> root
<incognito> detrix42 is it a file that you want to provide for people?
<tsrk> pepee: yep, and this really isn't the machine i should be doing that on :P  i don't want to be pissing off my datacenter with midnight KVM over IP requests
<Tabstar> incognito: i have that as well, although i like the other one better as it sets out the play list in a better way
<incognito> Tabstar are you using 10.04 or later
<tsrk> cg_cnu: sorry, put sudo in front of that
<Tabstar> incognito: 10.10
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  ok..... I am checking.
<incognito> Tabstar sounds like your set!
<detrix42> there are several files I want to offer people in /home/detrix42/Public/www/websitefolder/
<incognito> detrix42 are you using html, or what programming language or tool are you using to serve up the files?
<detrix42> incognito: it html with a table generated with php
<cg_cnu> tsrk, I am getting the error again......http://pastebin.com/69U7X5xP
<detrix42> incognito: this is the page:  http://hoggfa.zapto.org
<tsrk> cg_cnu: ok, try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-jre
<incognito> detrix42 I don't know how to serve up a file with html. I use php for stuff like that, so I'm not sure what the issue is. I don't even know if you can use html to do that. If I was using html, I think I would display the a web page of the file and they could copy it.
<cg_cnu> tsrk, ok....on my way...
<pepee> cg_cnu, what tsrk wrote, or try: sudo dpkg -P sun-java6-jre
<cg_cnu> tsrk, it is also not working.......http://pastebin.com/uYRXjHWt
<cg_cnu> pepee,  I am trying .....
<tsrk> ok, try: sudo apt-get -f install
<cg_cnu> pepee,  same error message...http://pastebin.com/2T5Ay2tg
<vint> sudo -s for root access
<cg_cnu> tsrk, pepee ...I tried to install it from looking at a tutorial. I think I have messed it all.
<vint> sudo -s apt-get
<detrix42> incognito: check private message
<nairb774> detrix42, http://75.128.120.8:8081/filearchives/churchdocs/Clergy.doc seems to work...
<nairb774> I just think your links are off a little bit
<tsrk> cg_cnu: did you try "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, to connect mysql server over network do I need mysql-client package right??
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  No i didn't. I am trying now.
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  Ya...it is installing and it is showing some......Package configuration with a blue screen........but i am unable to click on the ok or type it. What should i do next...
<tsrk> cg_cnu: what is it asking you?
<pepee> press enter
<pepee> tab to select buttons
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  It is just showing some licence agreement......Operating System Distributor License for Java v1.1 (DLJ)
<nairb774> btw, never mind on the mouse issue of mine... :D I figured it out.
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  below there is this.....<Ok> but not able to click on it or type ok there....
<tsrk> cg_cnu: use the tab key to select it, and press enter
<nairb774> detrix42, does the fact that the links seem wrong help?
<nairb774> or was that a file that you know to work?
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  oh.......man.....you saved my day.thank you. Now its working.
<detrix42> nairb774: I think I have it.  I need to use relative paths to the file not absolute path
<tsrk> cg_cnu: i'm glad it's working!
<nairb774> detrix42, sounds about right. I'm out.
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  Hey...its working.....I already have the software working in java. Thanks for your help. Have a great day.
<tsrk> cg_cnu: great! you too
<mitch2002> Does anyone know how to get the Intel graphics to support 3d?
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  What exactly is the procedure to install java.if i want to install it again in future.   cg_cnu: go to system -> administration -> synaptic package manager. then, within syanptic, go to settings -> repositories, and select the "other software" tab. enable the options with "partner" in, and save and close everything. open a command prompt, and type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<xavante> mitch2002: im on the same boat
<chiggins> How can I set up ICS on my machine so that it forwards port 80 to a different computer thats getting its internet from the machine
<tsrk> cg_cnu: if the system is in a consistent state to begin with, then that procedure should work
<mitch2002> xavante: from what I have read there is no way to get it to work. I was hoping someone would know something else.
<cg_cnu> tsrk, ok....great...thank you. I am writing down it for future reference.
<incognito> chiggins ICS forgive me if I'm wrong, but that sounds like windows terminology
<chiggins> Incognito, I'm just using it as a general term
<xavante> mitch2002: compiz worked fine for a week but after some regular update it stopped and now not a sigle program that require 3 rendering wont work
<incognito> chiggins are you sharing from ubutnu to ubuntu?
<chiggins> Incognito, for now yes. But that may change if I connect the xbox or something else
<mitch2002> xavante: same here. I wonder if anyone is working on it?
<tsrk_> cg_cnu: sorry, i got disconnected. anything else, or is it all good?
<incognito> chiggins it's easy from ubuntu to ubuntu, but I don't know about xbox. Let me see if I can find the web page instruction.
<grkblood> network card issues!!!!
<cg_cnu> tsrk,  Ya....everything is fine working.....except my wacom.
<greezmunkey> eh, good enough...
<grkblood> it appears my drivers and whatnot are installed corrently, i can see the card with iwconfig
<grkblood> but i cant turn it on
<TaZeR> ubuntu is the best
<cg_cnu> tsrk, I am getting confused with the installation of wacom. Its very long program than the sun java.
<TaZeR> anyone else think different ima keel joo
<psiklops> hi. I have a RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] GraphicCard, it has 2 VGA heads, i can view my Desktop in the second Monitor, but i would like to be able to extend my desktop instead.. Is it possible to have this Option?
<sl33k_> system time got changed? how to fix it?
<pepee> mitch2002, xavante if it is a bug. it probably will be fixed. you should search for similar problems, and try to report your issues
<mitch2002> pepee: I see a lot of talk about how the 3d was disabled for 10.10, but nothing about it being worked on.
<TaZeR> 3d tvs?
<xavante> mitch2002:  sure, I'll do that.  tks
<incognito> chiggins here is one way, but you have to use two nics in your server computer .. eg. wlan and eth0   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<incognito> chiggins are you connected wireless?
<pepee> psiklops, yep, you can do that
<pepee> psiklops, sadly, I don't know how...
<psiklops> pepee: any ideas on how ?
<psiklops> lol
<psiklops> ok
<psiklops> pepee: any hints on where to look?
<chiggins> Incognito.. My laptop is receiving a wireless signal, and through an ethernet port, is forwarding internet out to a switch, where my other machines are hosted
<cg_cnu> can some one help me on installing my wacom bamboo in ubuntu 10.10
<chiggins> I'm looking at installing the software called guidedog
<pepee> psiklops, google "dual head xorg +2010"
<incognito> chiggins okay then the link I provided should work. I'll send another link that may help for xbox.
<eraggo> psiklops: maybe you should look from a) system->(settings?)->monitors or b) on your graphic cards software...
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<psiklops> eraggo: a) <-- i use lxde not gnome ... b) <-- what gfxcard software ?
<pepee> psiklops, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<Krishnandu> Hi, I'm trying to run a pre-compiled C program, but it throws unable to find shared libraries: libssl.so.0, where could I find this package??
<eraggo> psiklops: oh. sorry... i assumed(!) that you run gnome :(
<psiklops> thanx pepee, looks nice
<psiklops> eraggo: np, thanx anyways ;-)
<k-rad> is there a way to get dnsmasq to save dns lookup cache to disk for after reboots, or remember longer majority of temporary lookups ?
<pepee> Krishnandu, sudo aptitude install libssl0.9.8
<IcemanV9> Krishnandu, sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<incognito> chiggins here are a couple links, but they may be a bit advanced for someone who is not familiar with networking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=88b74f79f0ab07638e6b361c09040b45&t=503287    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rdvonz> I keep getting DPKG errors when trying to install LIRC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545177/
<Krishnandu> pepee, IcemanV9 Thanks :)
<pepee> RDove, rename /etc/lirc/lircmd.conf: sudo mv /etc/lirc/lircmd.conf{,.original}
<Krishnandu> pepee, IcemanV9 Hey it's saying it's already installed, then what could be the problem??
<Krishnandu> It says "error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.10 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<incognito> chiggins this thread may help you in the future for sharing to xbox:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103881
<greezmunkey> k-rad: check this: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<Krishnandu> BTW this program is developed in f14 on another PC
<nit-wit> rdvonz, from your paste lirc is already the newest version
<rdvonz> @nit-wit: Here's what happens when I run the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545178/
<pepee> Krishnandu, what program is it?
<r00t4rd3d> Krishnandu, you do have openssl installed right ?
<Krishnandu> r00t4rd3d, Yes..
<nit-wit> rdvonz, are you sure that just running lirc is the correct command
<pepee> Krishnandu, it will probably try to find that file on some other location...
<Krishnandu> pepee, C program a demon like thing...
<twitch> rdvonz: sudo apt-get install lircd
<pepee> most programs are writen in C...
<rdvonz> @twitch: If you look at the terminal it says from package lirc (main)
<Krishnandu> pepee, So I need to compile it again from source code in order to work??
<twitch> d is for deamon
<rdvonz> @twitch: I know.
<incognito> nit-wit when I tried to play a url in my vlc I got this message: Your input can't be opened... VLC is unable to open MRL.....   Check the log for details.  I opened the log view, but what log do I need to look at? Or do I need to do something else?
<sl33k_> how to reset the time?
<twitch> !lircd | rdvonz
<IcemanV9> Krishnandu, check if it is present or not -> ls -l /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8
<twitch> doesnt know it :S
<pepee> Krishnandu, yah, probably
<nit-wit> incognito, hold on
<Krishnandu> IcemanV9, Yes it's present...
<Krishnandu> IcemanV9, pepee Did you guys noticed it's 0.9.8 and the program is trying to find 10
<sl33k_> how to reset the time?
<RDove> pepee, i think u filled my name in instead of rdvonz earlier lol
<Krishnandu> I guess that's the program then...
<pepee> <Krishnandu> Hi, I'm trying to run a pre-compiled C program, but it throws unable to find shared libraries: libssl.so.0, where could I find this package??
<pepee> <Krishnandu> It says "error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.10 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Krishnandu> Yes...
<IcemanV9> Krishnandu, so you need to modify the code
<rdvonz> @RDove: Thank you!
<IcemanV9> can you?
<rdvonz> @pepee: Thank you!
<Krishnandu> Ya....me too think so...
<pepee> Krishnandu, you first said libssl.so.0 , then libssl.so.10
<nit-wit> rdvonz, I get the impression lirc is supposed to be run in root not sure really are you using mythubuntu
<incognito> IcemanV9 do you use icewm?
<rdvonz> @nit-wit: I think pepee figured it out.
<Krishnandu> pepee, No 1st time I was wrong...it's 10
<pepee> rdvonz, np
<nit-wit> incognito, can you post a url that your trying to get to play on vlc
<IcemanV9> incognito, no i don't. sorry
<nit-wit> rdvonz, cool
<pepee> Krishnandu, no such file in my system...
<Krishnandu> pepee, I guess ubuntu doesn't have that...till now...
<F3RR1S> hello all
<incognito> nit-wit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i50nPIP57BQ&feature=related
<F3RR1S> anything going on tonight?
<Guest8049> hmm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> betta
<incognito> F3RRIS nope
<pepee> F3RR1S, yah, some people doing it...
<greezmunkey> F3RR1S: check in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pepee> while we, nerds, are here :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> doing it is so over rated when you have ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> j/k
<F3RR1S> AGREED Us3r_Unfriendly
<F3RR1S> lol
<pepee> lol
<incognito> Us3r_Unfriendly is definitely and enthusiast!!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thnx
<TaZeR> UbUnTu = KiNg!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I think alot of distros are awesome...but the redhat ones are not as fun
<nit-wit> incognito, open vlc click on media-open network stream paste url wallah
<jianfei> anyone know a good shoutcast player for ubuntu, my songbird shoutcast doesnt seem to be working
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Fedora is like my car...it's my beater
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: mplayer is default in my book
<jianfei> yeh? is it good?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: i like it alot
<xangua> !ot | Us3r_Unfriendly
<ubottu> Us3r_Unfriendly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: command line media player > good.media
<incognito> nit-wit that's what I did the first time, and I tried it again just now... didn't work.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> xangua: gotcha...
<nit-wit> incognito, your running lucid right
<jianfei> Us3r_Unfriendly: do you mean movie player?
<pepee> xangua, mplayer no es OT
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: it's both
<incognito> nit-wit I have all the medubuntu codex's installed...   yes lucid
<jianfei> Us3r_Unfriendly: sure i have that but i cannot find shoutcast in there, is there an addon?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: i'm listening to daft punk from a command line right now
<jianfei> hehe
<jianfei> nice choice
<nit-wit> incognito, and the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: i believe there might be a ppa somewhere with that
<pepee> jianfei, vlc?
<jianfei> ok
<jianfei> yeh i have vlc as well
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vlc is a good one too
<incognito> nit-wit I'm not sure about that. I think I have all the repositories enabled, and when I went to medubuntu, I installed all the files.
<jianfei> lol, but songbird looked nice didnt it..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: now what didn't you like about songbird?
<nit-wit> incognito,  in the terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nit-wit> incognito, I'm assuming your running Ubuntu
<incognito> nit-wit will do.... yes lucid lynx gnome
<jianfei> Us3r_Unfriendly: I liked Songbird alot, but they have ended support and the shoutcast addon doesnt seem to be working
<nit-wit> incognito, run the command it installs all the good stuff
<sl33k_> the ubuntu terminal us which shell, bourne shell or?
<jianfei> I was just wanting to listen to western music radio while coding in china..
<sl33k_> how to tell the difference between them?
<darkrubysage> Excuse me, is someone able to help me with the laptop I just bought today?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: yeah i see something on google for mplayer  with shoutcast
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: but you'll need the url for the shoutcast
<F3RR1S> darkrubysage, maybe... but you have to say what you need help with before someone can evaluate that question....
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darkrubysage: how's it going
<Us3r_Unfriendly> F3RR1S: be nice...this room is natorious for ubuntu'ers being not so kind to the ppl that need help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how can i help you darkrubysage
<F3RR1S> Us3r_Unfriendly, was that mean?
<darkrubysage> I cannot boot a livecd of Ubuntu 10.10. After Casper.intrd, I get a long screen of code to do with initializing things, and then it hangs
<darkrubysage> It's an AMD athlon II dual core 2.10GHz
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darkrubysage: sounds like a problem i had before without the livecd.  Problem layed in my inittab back when ubuntu used it and just that
<pepee> sl33k_, echo $SHELL
<F3RR1S> darkrubysage, if you burned the disc on regular mode you might want to reburn it at a slow speed say 12 or 24X....
<Dr_Willis> darkrubysage:  You did verify the md5sums of the iso file and the cd after you burnt it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darkrubysage: i would say you should try another cd.  sounds like an error with the cd
<darkrubysage> It's a cd sent to me from Canonical.
<darkrubysage> Has always worked before, on other computers.
<palam> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on a new dell vostro 230s. i'm getting the error ubi-portman crashed with error code 10. any ideas? help please!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darkrubysage: well atleast the disk looks pretty...when your trying to install are you dual booting?
<nit-wit> incognito, long download eh
<Jordan_U> palam: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Dr_Willis> ive had pc's that had 'picky' optical drives. You could make a bootable flash drive from it. or redownload the iso and check
<greezmunkey> darkrubysage: It might be worth it to check, maybe the cd reader has an issue...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darkrubysage: i agree with willis
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: ;)
<pepee> I disagree. darkrubysage try adding some options to grub
<palam> Jordan_U: unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (read only file system)
<pepee> it may be some hardware incompatibility
<darkrubysage> I can't get to the install stage, I insert cd, reboot, see the purple bootsplash, then lines of code that leave me hanging.
<incognito> nit-wit yeah, but unfortunately it didn't work. I even restarted vlc.
<palam> Jordan_U: i'm installing on another computer, so can't copy paste - are you looking for anything in particular?
<Dr_Willis> darkrubysage:  whats  Your video chipset? You can always try the 'nomodeset' option. (under the F6 options when uyou boot)
<incognito> nit-wit maybe it has something to do with my hardware?
<Jordan_U> palam: No, mostly gathering info and seeing if anything pops out.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> F3RR1S: before i meant ppl usually get shot down sometimes on their questions, especially with ppl in the irc not even giving advice...but just monitoring the room as a wanna be admin
<Us3r_Unfriendly> F3RR1S: i'm not refering to you btw
<palam> Jordan_U: /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only
<Jordan_U> palam: That's normal.
<incognito> nit-wit I ran htop and I saw that rhythmbox was running. does it always start up by default or does it just keep running even though I closed it?
<palam> Jordan_U: the two items on that list : sizes 0 - 57.5 mb and 57.6 to 2255 mb
<darkrubysage> My video card is an ATI radeon something or other, can't remember.
<palam> Dr_Willis: was that flash drive suggestion for me?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> incognito: you have to either right click the icon in the systray and close it or sudo killall rhythmbox.  Another way is from the gui
<nit-wit> incognito, it will sit in the tray after started if not shutdown
<Dr_Willis> palam:  its a suggestion for anyone with cd issues on install. :) plus installing from flash is a lot faster i find.
<incognito> thnkx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darkrubysage: not that it's important but how's the condition of the cd
<pepee> darkrubysage, what about installing 10.04 and then upgrade it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> darkrubysage: pepee has it right there
<pepee> or install ubuntu natty...
<palam> Dr_Willis, Jordan_U does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498417
<palam> i'm not sure what to make of it
<nit-wit> incognito, the FF addon video dowloadhelper will down load it for you
<Glavata> anyone know if I could select where ubuntu 10.10 installs Grub during instalation? It seems like it is installing it on the MBR, but that is not good for me since I have a truecrypted windows partition and that needs the mbr.
<darkrubysage> So I should try 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Glavata:  the isntaller has a button/advanced button near the end tio select where to put grub. You could put it on a flash drive if you wanted.
<pepee> darkrubysage, btw is grub installed on that machine?
<nit-wit> Glavata, is ths a wubi or partitioned install
<pepee> darkrubysage, also, you can try and install from USB
<pepee> or from the 'alternate' CD
<glassresistor> Im trying to upgrade my iPod touch firmware can I do this from 10.10
<darkrubysage> Grub is not installed, I just bought it today with factory settings.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6650/screenshot5lz.png   mplayer in action
<Glavata> partition install. I must have missed it while installing. After I partitioned my disk it started copying files and straight asked me to reboot. I remember on older versions it asked me where to put grub
<F3RR1S> Us3r_Unfriendly, I kind of thought that... but I wanted to make sure what I said did not come through as mean....
<pepee> a binch of options, but is easier to just upgrade
<incognito> nit-wit I don't know what the FF addon video downloadhelper is, but I will google it. Thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> F3RR1S: i'm not hating on you...i've seen you give advice to ppl before...unlike one of the guys in here
<glassresistor> I already unlocked it using the same box
<darkrubysage> OK, well I'll try 10.04
<Glavata> ah I see where I can select the location of grub, it's during the partition phase :)
<Glavata> thanks guys
<nit-wit> Glavata, the where the grub goes choice is in the custom install in Maverick, the true cryot thing is going to hang you up it can be fixed.
<pepee> Us3r_Unfriendly, I know a lot of wanna be OP
<darkrubysage> Thanks for taking time to help me.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pepee: agreed
<N8Wulf> hi ppl,how do I set NetworkManager Applet to load during a LXDE session? I installed Lubuntu but no network app... ? Thanx
<F3RR1S> Us3r_Unfriendly, I hear you... i think we have all seen some linux snobs...
<r00t4rd3d> wow eric i dont know how you chat like that
<nit-wit> incognito, open addons in FF look thre in the search bar
<nit-wit> there
<F3RR1S> the debian irc was the worst!
<pepee> also, a lot of OP's don't give a fsck about context while resolving problems
<palam> alright, going to try usb. thanks guys
<pepee> they just ban
<jianfei> Us3r_Unfriendly: unfortunately Imageshack is blocked in China..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: your talking to me right?
<r00t4rd3d> ya :D
<incognito> nit-wit gotcha
<Sancho_> Speaking of Installs, since ext3 has been the default standard, has anyone else tried another file system, such as XFS?
<jianfei> Us3r_Unfriendly: along with most things that make life easier
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: it's a irc client called wee-chat
<pepee> darkrubysage, you're welcome :)
<nit-wit> incognito, you can set it to do ore then 2 downloads at a time that is the stock install
<N8Wulf> morning people inthe house
<pepee> jianfei, facebook?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jianfei: i'm sorry to hear that
<glassresistor> "oh you didn't know just patch rev 1.13421133 and run $lsqui and reload the backend"
<jianfei> pepee, blocked
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, in the house
<Sancho_> Good mornin N8WOLF
<lucignolo8> uomini che odiano le donne
<jianfei> no FB, Twitter, Tweets.. burping is allowed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: also their's "irssi" <---i think this one is faster
<N8Wulf> bon dia and all of those
<SolarSystem|mobi> #wrongplanet
<SolarSystem|mobi> Oops
<pepee> jianfei, good thing they did it. I applause
<nit-wit> SolarSystem|mobi, whats the topc there
<nit-wit> topic
<N8Wulf> can I ask... just to interrupt the current line of discussion...
<N8Wulf> pls
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, what's the channel for netbook remix?
<Jordan_U> !ask | N8Wulf
<ubottu> N8Wulf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonathan_> can't publish item on ubuntu one?
<zaapiel> my kernel was updated and the nvidia blob was not updated, anyway to rebuild all kernel modules?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IntangibleLiquid: what's you question anyhoo
<nit-wit> IntangibleLiquid, probably this one what version
<SolarSystem|mobi> Autism and aspergers is what that channel is about
<zaapiel> or reinstall which ever ones need to be reinstalled?
<N8Wulf> what will be the best/default/easiest network manager to set in LXDE?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> zaapiel: could you just boot the old kernel or do you want the updated kernel?
<nit-wit> SolarSystem|mobi, thats cool I know a bit about that subject just a cursory understanding
<zaapiel> i want the new kernel
<SolarSystem|mobi> Cannot join now apparently. That is odd
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, whats lxde running on top off
<Us3r_Unfriendly> zaapiel: so your nv driver not running?
<N8Wulf> ubuntu 10.10
<zaapiel> nv works
<zaapiel> nvidia does not
<N8Wulf> I installed Lubuntu additional
<N8Wulf> but no Wifi/lan manager
<zaapiel> im just wanting to rebuild all kernel modules that i installed
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, use the tab complete key so we know who your talking to
<pepee> N8Wulf, install wicd
<Jordan_U> N8Wulf: lubuntu comes with network manager.
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, is the network manager not workng
<incognito> nit-wit so this is not really intended for vlc, but it is just a program for downloading and saving streaming video files. Is that right?
<pepee> nm is horrible
<nit-wit> incognito, yes
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: there's no network mngr that loads it seems
<Us3r_Unfriendly> zaapiel: have you tried reinstalling the driver for nvidea?  you might have to generate a xorg.conf
<SolarSystem|mobi> While on the subject, if you have an actual computer instead of my mobile, can you figure out why I cannot join that channel, nit-wit?
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, you see no icon
<greezmunkey> yikes
<pepee> N8Wulf, in the terminal: ps axuf | grep -i network | grep -i manager
<nit-wit> SolarSystem|mobi, do you have to be signed in with your nick
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: no icon... Pidgin opens, but no network connection
<Jordan_U> SolarSystem|mobi: You probably need to be registered / identified.
<Jordan_U> !register | SolarSystem|mobi
<ubottu> SolarSystem|mobi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<N8Wulf> pepee: thanx, will try quick
<pepee> Us3r_Unfriendly, xorg doesn't need xorg.conf :)
<SolarSystem|mobi> I didn't need to before
<Jordan_U> SolarSystem|mobi: There has been a lot of spam lately so many channels have had to tighten restrictions.
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, so hyou just added lxde correct you still have the ubuntu desktop or whatever correct
<zaapiel> i just thought ubuntu had some way to tell when packages should be reinstalled after a kenrel upgrade
<pepee> SolarSystem|mobi, probably they changed it
<zaapiel> Dell made some oss project for it think
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: that's correct yes
<pepee> zaapiel, some packages need to be reconfigured
<nit-wit> SolarSystem|mobi, I am on but  registered my nick in a password yesterday
<incognito> nit-wit that's great, because I've been trying to find a program for downloading streaming video files, and that is what I was trying to use vlc for. This is actually more closer to what I wanted. I tried to use other linux streaming video capture utilities, but I just having a hard time figuring it out. Thanks
<pepee> zaapiel, what about dpkg-reconfigure <package>?
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: I'm trying to free some resources so my Virtualbox can run with a bit more ram if possible
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pepee: agreed but sometimes fine tuning a display driver to work you have to configure it into the xorg.conf   i speak with experience with intel display drivers
<pepee> then reboot
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, go back and open Ubuntu and make sure the network manager under edit is set to auto connect and all users
<pepee> Us3r_Unfriendly, ahh yeah
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, is this Ubuntu in Vbox
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: ah... is that what that's for... thanx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but generating a xorg.conf in ubuntu is a fun experience since 9.10 stopped using it
<r00t4rd3d> Us3r_Unfriendly, http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2975/screenshotts.png
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, hopefully lxde is tempermental with that I had the same problem
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: no, vbox on ubuntu, in vbox I'm loading WinXP
<partyboy25> i cant update my sun-java for firefox    need help
<nit-wit> incognito, it is sort of the secret we aren't supposed to tell.;)
<IntangibleLiquid> nit-wit: I changed to login without requesting password and adding my username to the admin group, now I cannot login anymore, with error: cannot update file ICEauthority
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, thats where I have it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: nice
<Xenophilius>  Can someone give me a link to the Ubuntu USB Creator plz?
<nit-wit> IntangibleLiquid, not sure about that you trying to have root all the time or you have 2 accounts
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: making a vid now
<partyboy25> java version "1.6.0_21"
<pepee> Xenophilius, unetbootin?
<partyboy25> i need  help updating java?
<IntangibleLiquid> nit-wit: i only use the normal account
<r00t4rd3d> of what ?
<IntangibleLiquid> nit-wit: nvm, i'm reading up materials on ubuntuforums, hopefully
<numberz> Xenophilius: http://www.google.com/search?q=installing%20ubuntu%20from%20usb&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 ?
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: gonna log out quick and give it a try, see you now, thanx
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, no problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: screenshots are nice but your only getting 50% of what i'm seeing
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<nit-wit> IntangibleLiquid, so why add your name to the admin account and how did you wipe the password
<Xenophilius> numberz, someone gave me a direct link to a download for a Linux USB Creator, you have any clue where the link is for that?
<partyboy25> nit-wit i need some help please updating java   i have this version  java version "1.6.0_21"
<Xenophilius> but it was an awfully long time ago
<pepee> IntangibleLiquid, execute: ICEauthority
<Xenophilius> well i mean like 3-4 weeks ago
<nit-wit> partyboy25, I know nothing about java
<pepee> IntangibleLiquid, no, not that. this: locate ICEauthority
<partyboy25> ok thanks anyways
<partyboy25> anybody else?
<IntangibleLiquid> pepee: so I need to go to the terminal and execute that locate command with sudo?
<incognito> nit-wit in a way I can see why, but FF is default ubuntu and the streaming video capture utilities are so cryptic... go figure
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.1.8.exe
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid: Have you been using sudo with GUI apps instead of gksudo?
<nit-wit> partyboy25, I think it is installed via the restricted extras I could be wrong though
<pepee> IntangibleLiquid, sudo is not no needed
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: Hey there... in LXDE now, still no Icon though
<Xenophilius> r00t4rd3d THANK YOU :DDD
<IntangibleLiquid> Jordan_U: not that often sir
<r00t4rd3d> is windows app
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, I wonder if your missing the notification area
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid: What is the output of "ls -l .ICEauthority"?
<pepee> ughh brb
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know why I might get sound during the pre-game intro & game main menu but not during the actual game?  Here's the console output paste:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/545184  I'm trying to play fallout 3 using wine on Ubuntu 10.10.
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, can you plug a Ethernet cord in
<N8Wulf> nit-wit:  no, have it, got gNome-do and dropbox and Fusion icons showing there
<r00t4rd3d> IntangibleLiquid, first do sudo updatedb then locate bla
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: It's in his home directory.
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<ubentobox> exit
<r00t4rd3d> fail
<r00t4rd3d> try /
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, can you hard plug the ethernet cord or have you checked maybe your'e on the net
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: I just tried plugging a Lan cable, then I get disconnected, maybe because I didn't set the lan connection to also be available to All Users like I did with the Wan connection
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: I am on the network via Wifi, as I'm chatting via LXDE at the moment
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, yeah set all to all users and autoconnect
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, just no icon eh
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: I'll do that thanx... thanx for your help,,, No Icon no
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | IntangibleLiquid
<ubottu> IntangibleLiquid: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: I will google it later, at least I'm on now
<pepee> IntangibleLiquid, you there?
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, lxde is not a fully developed desktop I think works well though
<aleron> can anyone tell me how to install a program uaing the cd command
<aleron> using
<pepee> 'cd command'?
<nit-wit> aleron, what is the program why a tar
<Jordan_U> aleron: You don't install programs with "cd". What are you trying to install?
<incognito> aleron you don't use cd to instal a program. you can use cd to go the the directory where the program is and then install
<r00t4rd3d> cd = change directory
<aleron> how is it possible to install it then
<N8Wulf> ppl, while installing Lubuntu, I got a option to choose if I want GDE or LXDE to be my default login manager, my mistake is I chose LXDE, how do i change default Login mngr back to GDE?
<r00t4rd3d> what program ?
<Jordan_U> aleron: What are you trying to install?
<aleron> airsnort
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<incognito> aleron what program do you want to install? is it a tar.gz file?
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, at the login window
<r00t4rd3d> im sure there is a package for AS
<aleron> yes a tar.gz file
<incognito> aleron do you know if the program is available in synaptic/
<Jordan_U> aleron: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Poshepocket> Tron was good. :)
<Jordan_U> !ot | Poshepocket
<ubottu> Poshepocket: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Poshepocket> Oops sorry, wrong channel >_<
<aleron> im already running aircrack i just need a program to capture the bssid
<pepee> aleron, airodump-ng
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: I only see options there to choose desktop environment, LXDE, Lubuntu, Openbox, Ubuntu... but the login manager changed, it is not the default GDE anymore, so now I have to type my Username, and no user avatar anymore
<incognito> aleron dpkg
<Jordan_U> aleron: airsnort is an old version of what is now called aircrack.
<pepee> or even wireshark
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, GDE is gnome desktop correct
<aleron> how is it possible to get the bssid
<pepee> aleron, type in a terminal: man airodump-ng
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: maybe I'm confused, I will google it quick
<r00t4rd3d> bssid is the mac address of the router ?
<aleron> i already tried what you said and it didnt show the bssid
<incognito> r00t4rd3d is bssid the mac address of the router? bssid is something that I havn't quite figured out.
<Jordan_U> aleron: Try #aircrack-ng
<aleron> why thats not going to do nothing
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<r00t4rd3d> its the channel support for aircrack
<incognito> lol
<aleron> theres nobody on aircrack
<r00t4rd3d> im on normal crack
<kthomas_vh_> I'm on the big crack in that you step on
<Jordan_U> !ot | kthomas_vh_
<aleron> i need to install gkismet does anybody know how to install it
<ubottu> kthomas_vh_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r00t4rd3d> aleron, what are u tryin to do ?
<N8Wulf> nit-wit: turns out I had to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   , this solved it...
<aleron> im trying to get the bssid
<incognito> lol
<aleron> that program captures it
<r00t4rd3d> of your own router ?
<incognito> can't be
<nit-wit> N8Wulf, cool
<pepee> aleron, you shouldn't read old tutorials/manuals...
<kthomas_vh_> Jordan_U, thanks.  didn't realize humour was OT here :)
<incognito> give him the latest pepee
<pepee> also, there's a bunch of people in #aircrack-ng
<aleron> pepee/ no theres not
<r00t4rd3d> 80 people
<incognito> somebody's on crack
<greezmunkey> yup
<pepee> lol
<r00t4rd3d> aleron, type /join #aircrack-ng
<aleron> do any of you have gkismet installed
<Jordan_U> incognito: That's not apropriate or called for.
<r00t4rd3d> 0_0
<incognito> Jordan_U sorry
<pepee> bye people
<pepee> have a nice weekend
<soreau> Are there plans to do away with this stupid keyring crap? It's hideous that you would need to be bothered with additional passwords for no reason when connecting to a wifi network or checking email in the default email client
<incognito> soreau I sure hope so!
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  you can disable it. and use 'unsafe storage'
<Dr_Willis> Then it dosent ask.
<soreau> Dr_Willis: How can you disable it, please tell me how
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  system -> pref -> passwords/keys  - right click on the login: entry - change the password - change it to be blank
<Dr_Willis> rather trivial :)
<Dr_Willis> Its a security feature, so thats why its there. :)
<nit-wit> soreau, you just don't know how to set the keyring up I only enter a password when going root
<Dr_Willis> I find that a lot of the time the keyring asks for the password the first time to use. and people dont notice that. and they just enter their password by default. so it gets set to that by default.
<incognito> Dr_Willis is that thing on 10.04 because I've never had it come up once since I upgraded to 10.04 about 8 months ago
<soreau> nit-wit: I hate the damn keyring and don't want to know how to set it up. I want it to die already
<Dr_Willis> incognito:  you perhaps had it allready set to use 'unsafe storage' then. ie: blank password
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  quit whineing and spend the 30 sec it takes to set it to a blankl password. it never asks again. and it saves your passwords for the other programs to use like its suppsoed to. :)
<nit-wit> soreau, thats fine but don't ask for help if you get pawned having no password.;)
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I already did. thanks
<r00t4rd3d> i just fixed that kingring today too
<r00t4rd3d> asking for pass every boot
<soreau> Dr_Willis: nit-wit: I only complain when it's my distro bothering me, not when I screw something up
<Dr_Willis> its a security feature. thats the bottom line.
<furi> can someone please help me with syncing my itouch 4G to rhythmbox? i have details up at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10250754#post10250754
<soreau> And also FYI, Ubuntu decided to wipe my gentoo partition on installation of 10.10 when I only told it to use it to auto-mount
<soreau> And no, I did not accidentally select Format
<dh003i> hi all, could anyone help me with a recovery of my MBR? I tried to install Windows XP (after Ubuntu 10.10), had a 40 GB partition set aside, deleted that partition with WinXP boot CD, but it wouldn't let me install Windows on it...but then I couldn't boot into Linux
<soreau> Fortunately it didn't wipe my other partitions that I know of so far
<soreau> dh003i: Boot a live session then use the instructions here:
<soreau> ! grub2 | dh003i
<ubottu> dh003i: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dh003i> I tried to reinstall GRUB2 to my MBR using the guide online https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Berzerker> how do I run a file browser as root?
<incognito> dh003i actually you need to install ubuntu after you install windows
<dh003i> ubottu: I tried that guide, it gives me a GRUB boot prompt
<Berzerker> alt+f2, sudo <what?>
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r00t4rd3d> wubi rocks
<dh003i> incognito: well, I kinda can't, Ubuntu already installed...didn't think I'd need Windows until I needed Spectraview II software
<dh003i> anyways, all my data and root stuff is still there, I checked the partitions
<F3RR1S> wubi? ...ick... wait till you have issues... r00t4rd3d
<dh003i> but I just can't seem to get my boot-menu back
<incognito> dh003i which partition is ubuntu on?
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  gksudo nautilus    and be VERY carefull doing that.
<Berzerker> this on a VM, I'm just editing a couple android files
<Berzerker> I'm not too concerned with security
<incognito> dh003i and which partition is windows on?
<arunkumar413> hi friends,i installed Libre office but cant run the application.plz help me
<dh003i> incognito: ok, Windows didn't install
<dh003i> incognito: but it would've been like so
<darkrubysage> Can someone help me? I just bought a laptop today - AMD Athlon II p320 2.10 GHz, 4 GB RAM, ATI something or other graphics card. I can't boot from a livecd, I start it up, see the purple splash screen, then a few screens of code that just hangs. I've tried nomodeset, I tried using a 10.04 cd instead, I tried using a USB, still no luck. All cds are burned well.
<dh003i> Windows on /dev/sda5
<arunkumar413> it says that that iso resource cannot be loaded by sfx
<dh003i> Ubuntu is everything else... /dev/sda1 = swap, /dev/sda3 = /, /dev/sda6 = /tmp, /dev/sda7 = /var, and /dev/sda8 = /home
<c0nv1ct> darkrubysage, tried the alternate cd?
<r00t4rd3d> darkrubysage, in bios , plug and play os = no ?
<soreau> darkrubysage: Were you able to get any of the informational messages when it hangs?
<incognito> dh003i did you put your ubuntu home folder on a separate partition?
<darkrubysage> It was just a whole list sort of thing of modules, like kernel-image-whatever.
<incognito> d\h003i oh yeah, I see
<c0nv1ct> darkrubysage, specifics would be very useful to determine the problem
<dh003i> incognito, yes see the partition list above../dev/sda8 is /home
<soreau> darkrubysage: Could be any hardware the kernel is trying to load the module for causing the problem. Try c0nv1ct's suggestion and get the alternate cd to see if it works
<UbuntuLily> Someone helped me install Ubuntu 10.4 awhile back and I installed my /home as a seperate partition.  Can someone walk me through how to do a fresh 10.10 install without wiping my /home folder?  I am at the screen where I manually select partition layout in the setup
<hajoscher>  /msg NickServ identify 5ratten5
<r00t4rd3d> LOL
<c0nv1ct> hajoscher, nice
<hajoscher> shit
<soreau> UbuntuLily: Just tell ubuntu to use the home partition as whatever filesystem it is (likely ext4) then set the mount point as /home
<c0nv1ct> UbuntuLily, for one, backup /home, two, choose not to format /home at the part you are at now
<F3RR1S> yeah.... definitely DO NOT format /home
<soreau> UbuntuLily: Yes, chose not to format it, just use it as ext4 and mount point to /home
<soreau> and it's never a bad idea to make backups
<UbuntuLily> So still select the partition and choose CHANGE and select the mount point as /home and the file system as the same as it is now?  (EXT4)?
<r00t4rd3d> -NickServ- hajoscher has been ghosted.
<r00t4rd3d> :P
<soreau> UbuntuLily: Yes
<UbuntuLily> do I need to backup my /home partition?
<c0nv1ct> UbuntuLily, yes, just make sure only / is set to format
<c0nv1ct> UbuntuLily, you should, you always should
<soreau> UbuntuLily: It is never a bad idea to make backups of your data
<c0nv1ct> UbuntuLily, would your life suck if you lost everything in /home? if the answer is yes, then you backup
<UbuntuLily> I don't have a removable hard drive
<c0nv1ct> UbuntuLily, you got 2gb free from dropbox and another 2gb from ubuntu one, might want to make use of it
<UbuntuLily> it would suck.... but how likely is it something will go bad?
<c0nv1ct> UbuntuLily, not likely, but there is always a chance... always
<hajoscher> NICK trala
<soreau> UbuntuLily: You don't need a removable hard drive to backup data.. but I just did an install of 10.10 and it wiped one of my partitions I told it to mount only
<incognito> dh003i if you install window on any partition other than sda1, sda1 still has to be ntfs because the xp has to have the boot sectors for booting. Afterwards, the ubuntu instal can handle the installation of other OS's and recognize the location of the windows partitions.
<c0nv1ct> incognito, that is not true
<incognito> c0nvict you are correct convict
<c0nv1ct> incognito, back when the 1024mb BIOS barrier existed, but not on anything built in the past 10 years
<UbuntuLily> other than a removable hd what can i do with 100gb data to ensure not wiped?
<c0nv1ct> UbuntuLily, DVDrs and CDrs
<kthomas> rsync it offsite?
<UbuntuLily> ah
<soreau> UbuntuLily: Create a temporary partition and cp -a the data as root
<dh003i> incognito: ahhh, shoot...I don't think I can resize my partitions (right?)...right now, sda1 is swap...but only 16GB...sda5 was unused, so I figured install Windows on that...so could I install it on sda1, then make sda5 my swap and recover my MBR after?
<soreau> plenty of options
<incognito> c0nvict yes, but if you don't have the ubuntu install locate the UUID in the windows MBR, then you need to know how to read the windows MBR or extract the UUId from the MBR. Corrrect me if I'm wrong c0nvict.
<UbuntuLily> i guess better off safe than sorry
<kermit> how do i keep my wireless connected?  it seems to often disconnect until i manually click on the icon and select it again... its set to 'auto' but its not being automatic.
<c0nv1ct> incognito, that didn't really make sense :P
<c0nv1ct> incognito, i dont really know what he is doing, i should stay out of it
<r00t4rd3d> http://i.imgur.com/2wxYB.jpg
<r00t4rd3d> opps
<nit-wit> UbuntuLily, PM
<c0nv1ct> dh003i, if you are installing windows *after* ubuntu all you need to do is boot into the ubuntu cd again and reinstall grub
<arunkumar413> i'm having problem launching Libre office.please help me
<jerk> my problem is like this: there are three audio I/O ports in my pc. only the middle one works as an audio output-- but i want at least two ports to work as audio outputs, one for the speakers and the other for the headphone. using ubuntu 10.04. can you help plz?
<c0nv1ct> dh003i, well, you also want to make sure windows doesnt format any ubuntu partitions
<incognito> dh003i you don't need to resize anything. you can install windows on sda1 w/16gb. How big is that program you needed to run?
<dh003i> conv1ct: how can I make sure windows doesn't format any ubuntu partitions? I just select the partition i want it on, right?
<c0nv1ct> dh003i, yes, just dont tell it to format anything other than the partition you want windows on
<incognito> dh003i 16GB is plenty of room to run windows
<c0nv1ct> yep, XP only needs 1.5gb minimum, 16gb is plenty if your apps dont need more
<arunkumar413> LibreOffice complains that "The program cannot be started.
<arunkumar413> iso resource could not be loaded by SfxApplication". please help me
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  since its not a ubuntu official package (yet?) you may need to check the libreoffice forums/support channels/ ubuntu forums also may help
<arunkumar413> Dr_Willis: ok,thnaks
<incognito> dh003i of course it would be even better if you run xp in vmware. esx may be the most user friendly
<Interius> Howdy
<iceroot> incognito: esx is an operation system from vmware
<nit-wit> Interius, doody
<c0nv1ct> iceroot, he means virtualbox, he just doesn't know it :P
<dh003i> incognito: ahhh, well Spectraview II is the software I needed to run. It is to hardware calibrate a NEC LCD monitor. Ran in Wine, it said "no compatible monitor found"...something about no linux implementation of DDC (Data Display Channel). The creator of argyll said that hardware control of the monitor probably wouldn't work well under virtualization
<iceroot> c0nv1ct: oh.... ok :)
<mohanohi> ya.
<mohanohi> you got it right
<incognito> dh003i then put windows on sda1 and be done with it. Did you say that ubuntu won't boot?
<pkmhs> i installed lucid on my dell laptop
<pkmhs> but bluetooth is disabled
<dh003i> incognito: yes, I can't boot into Ubuntu after the failed WinXP install attempt
<pkmhs> please help me
<dh003i> incognito: I'm trying to get my boot menu back, but no luck
<Dr_Willis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<iceroot> pkmhs: bluettogh enabled in the bios?
<incognito> dh003i do you calibrate tv'
<dh003i> incognio: I tried the recov after win install guide, but I just get a boot prompt
<incognito> s for people or are you just doing it for your own tb
<pkmhs> yes it works on windows
<iceroot> dh003i: you see something called "grub"?
<pkmhs> there is a key to start bluetooth but even if i start it no effect
<dh003i> iceroot: yes, I see grub boot prompt
<soreau> pkmhs: Have you looked in system>preferences>bluetooth?
<iceroot> dh003i: and grub is listening ubuntu?
<dh003i> iceroot: no, just grub>
<iceroot> dh003i: grub1 (legancy) or grub2?
<dh003i> iceroot: well, before I tried installing windows, I did grub-install -v to check my grub version, it said 1.98
<pkmhs> soreau: yes
<dh003i> iceroot: so should be grub2
<incognito> dh003i if you installed ubuntu 10.04 or later, then that would be grub2
<iceroot> dh003i: that is grub2
<pkmhs> it says bluetooth is disabled
<dh003i> iceroot: also, I had an install of Ubuntu 10.10
<iceroot> dh003i: i guess reinstalling grub2 would be the easiest way
<pkmhs> i installed blueman  it says bluez daemon is not running,blueman-manager cannot continue
<soreau> pkmhs: Is there any output from 'lsmod|grep bluetooth' in your terminal?
<dh003i> iceroot: I tried that via this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pkmhs> yes
<dh003i> iceroot: I just get the grub> boot prompt
<incognito> iceroot do they make a supergrub2 bootdisk?
<darkrubysage> Does anyone know how to get a livecd working with the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470?
<pkmhs> soreau: no lsmod doesn't give anything
<pkmhs> but lsusb gives
<soreau> pkmhs: What about '/etc/init.d/bluetooth status'?
<administrator_> 俄
<soreau> pkmhs: Ok run 'sudo modprobe bluetooth' and pastebin if there is any error message
<Jordan_U> incognito: Yes.
<iceroot> incognito: not ubuntu/cancocial but other distris
<Dr_Willis> darkrubysage:  you could check the forums for that exact chipset.  theres such a varity of ati chipsets
<iceroot> dh003i: and windows and ubuntu are on sda?
<incognito> dh0031 do a google search for a grub2 or supergrub2 bootdisk.
<pkmhs> soreau: i did modprobe bluetooth..it dint produce any error
<pkmhs> but there was no output too
<soreau> pkmhs: Now check the output of 'lsmod|grep bluetooth' again. It should show the module is loaded
<soreau> pkmhs: No output typically means success
<pkmhs> yes it came
<t0ba> Hello
<soreau> pkmhs: Now do 'sudo service bluetooth start'
<incognito> iceroot window sda5 ubuntu root sda3
<pkmhs> done service bluetooth start
<soreau> pkmhs: And now restart sys>prefs>bluetooth and see what it says
<t0ba> guys can someone help me,i did install backtrack today,and i lost anything on my hard,how i can create ntfs driver?
<pkmhs> bluetooth is disabled :(
<soreau> pkmhs: What does '/etc/init.d/bluetooth status' say?
<t0ba> please?
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  gparted can make 'ntfs' and otehr file system patyitions.. but Backtrack has its own support channels..
<pkmhs> *bluetooth is not running
<t0ba> backtrack are ubuntu -.-'
<incognito> t0ba are you ESL? ntfs driver? ntfs-3g?
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  No it is not.
<soreau> pkmhs: You need to do 'sudo service bluetooth start' or 'sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start'
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  backtrack is based on ubuntu. It has its own support channels/forums and stuff.
<pkmhs> i am doing it as a root user
<t0ba> so u  dont wanna help me?
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  i allredy did answer you - If you want to make ntfs partitions in linux use 'gparted'
<incognito> t0ba you need ntfs-3g
<t0ba> well,i wanna back windows,but i cant install becouse it's missing ntfs :(
<lokii> how install ipw2100 in ubuntu ?
<t0ba> and delete this shit,and again install kubuntu :(
<nicofs> I need help: No wireless networks show up in my network manager, so i can't connect to the internet... what might be wrong?
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  if youa re having issues reinstalling windows - theres the #windows channel. The windows installer should beable tomake partitions if you have unallocated space.
<soreau> lokii: Why do you think you need to install a module?
<pkmhs> soreau:    what should i do
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  If you are starting over from ground zero. You could use a live cd. with gparted - delete every partition.  and make a ntfs at teh start of the HD. then isntall windows there.
<lokii> i neew wifi :)
<soreau> pkmhs: You need to get the bluetooth service started. Are those commands failing or giving any error?
<pkmhs> no output
<soreau> lokii: Which card do you have as per 'lspci|grep Eth'?
<pkmhs> is the log maintained somewhere else?
<lokii> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01)
<nicofs> lsmod shows driver module is loaded, iwconfig shows interface ra0, iwlist ra0 scanning has no scan results...
<t0ba> can i create partition with gparted?
<soreau> pkmhs: I don't know but I suspect the problem is that bluetooth is off in hardware on boot so it doesn't load the module. It might be a good idea to put 'bluetooth' in /etc/modules so it loads it by default then reboot
<chaospsychex> t0ba yes
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  thats what gparted does
<t0ba> how i see
<t0ba> i cant
<t0ba> :(
<t0ba> no access for new
<t0ba> lol
<soreau> ! broadcom | lokii
<ubottu> lokii: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<soreau> hm.
<pkmhs> let me try that too
<sam_010203> hey guys,  running 10.04 using microsoft lifechat headphones but the sound is really low.   tried sound settings and alsamixer and still quiet. any ideas how to make it louder?
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  you proberly want to use a 'gparted live cd'   You normally dont partition a drive you are booted from.
<t0ba> error :(
<lokii> my wifi is intel 2100
<petrus> hi all
<velolf> hi
<pkmhs> all in vain
<soreau> lokii: Does ifconfig show an eth0 interface?
<petrus> how are you?
<petrus> yes
<petrus> it does
<lokii> ifconfig show eth0 & lo
<petrus> and wlan0
<lokii> without wlan0
<petrus> with wlan0
<soreau> lokii: Then your ethernet hardware drivers should be working fine
<lokii> i need wlan
<lokii> ethernet is good , wifi is problem
<soreau> <lokii> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01) <-- this is your ethernet card, not wifi
<lokii> ipw2100
<soreau> <soreau> lokii: Which card do you have as per 'lspci|grep Eth'?
<lokii> yes my ethernet card
<soreau> lokii: Just look at lspci
<petrus> you  need the b43legacy driver for that card I think
<soreau> lokii: Assuming it's not a usb wifi device
<lokii> # lspci|grep Eth
<lokii> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01)
<soreau> lokii: That grep might be wrong. Just use 'lspci' and find your wifi card
<lokii> 01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<r00t4rd3d> lokki http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2586
<diz_Child> how to show network use of each processes?
<soreau> lokii: iwconfig doesn't show eth1 or any wifi interface?
<lokii> # iwconfig
<lokii> lo        no wireless extensions.
<lokii> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<soreau> lokii: What does 'lsmod | grep ipw2100' say?
<lokii> # lsmod | grep ipw2100
<lokii> ipw2100                63451  0
<lokii> libipw                 22696  1 ipw2100
<lokii> cfg80211              120768  2 ipw2100,libipw
<FloodBot1> lokii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> lokii: The modules is already loaded then but it's strange it didn't provide an interface. Pastebin the output of dmesg
<diz_Child> O:
<incognito> t0ba are you still there
<t0ba> yes
<t0ba> i was afk :D
<quiescens> mm
<incognito> t0ba you need to use qtparted on backtrack 3. I don't know if it is on backtrack 4
<t0ba> i am making now partition :D
<t0ba> i use bt4
<jose> what version of ubuntu should I install on a laptop pentium III 1.13 ghz, 512MB ram, 30 GB HD...can anyone help please
<t0ba> when i do this i am gona delete this shit
<t0ba> lol
<lokii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545197/
<iscape_> hi, i have a dependency problem: ruby1.8-dev: Depends: libruby1.8 (= 1.8.7.174-1) but 1.8.7.174-1ubuntu1 is to be installed. how can i get around this in a clean way ?
<dh003i> can anyone help me get GRUB boot menu back in my MBR? I tried installing windows on /dev/sda5, didn't work, then boot menu MBR got lost (no OS), so tried recovering GRUB via  Recovering Ubuntu After Installing Windows guide, but I just get a Grub> boot shell
<incognito> t0ba what do you want to save?
<t0ba> well,i did delete anything
<t0ba> when i install bt
<t0ba> :(
<t0ba> i am gona install windows 7 now,but need ntfs
<nit-wit> dh003i, go PM
<incognito> t0ba are you doing a dual or tripple boot? or just win7
<t0ba> just win7,then i am gona install kubuntu
<henrik> ny på ubuntu
<incognito> t0ba the best thing to do is zero out your hard drive with dd, then use backtrack live cd qtparted to partition the drive. you need to make swap file 2gb. sda1 win7 sda2 kubuntu sda3 swap
<t0ba> my hard deleted lol :(
<incognito> t0ba that's good. that is what you want.
<incognito> t0ba backtrack is a live cd. Do you know what that means?
<t0ba> ok i create now ntfs partition
<t0ba> dude
<t0ba> i install
<t0ba> bt
<FloodBot1> t0ba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t0ba> on my hd
<t0ba> ...
<punkmexic> how can i change my default window manager'? with gui? for example i think im using compiz now.. is there a gui option that allows me to change to other window manager
<t0ba> omg
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  the 'fusion-icon' tool lets you cahnge from compiz/metacuity/emerald - if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  or there salways the command line way. It depends on your exact needs
<punkmexic> is that the only way Dr_Willis
<t0ba> I did install bt on my hd,but when i did install it,it delete all my memory
<punkmexic> terminal and fusion icon?
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  what are you changeing it too.
<incognito> t0ba do you know what a live cd is?
<t0ba> i know -.-
<punkmexic> i really dont know Dr_Willis  i had openbox but i think i uninstalled i dont remember if i uninstalled fluxbox etc.
<Dr_Willis> t0ba:  you need to be a bit more verbose and concise in your questions.
<t0ba> but i did install it on my hard
<punkmexic> so i want a program that shows me..this are your windows manager wich one you want to switch
<incognito> t0ba I'm not telling you to run backtrack from the hard drive. run it from the cd drive. forget the hard drive
<quiescens> how can you be more verbose and more concise
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  the gdm login screen has a Menu item at the bottom you can select after you select the user.
<t0ba> i did create now ntfs partition
<punkmexic> yes i remember that window Dr_Willis  is there a way to do it inside the session
<incognito> t0ba
<punkmexic> only copmiz-fusion icon?
<t0ba> yes?
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  people normally dont change window managers like they do shoes. :) if you want to try out other wm's install them. select them at the gdm screen
<incognito> t0ba is it on sda1?
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  most support the 'windowmanagername --replace' option these days.
<t0ba> i think yes
<Maahes> Dr_Willis: Speak for yourself :P I did for a long time before I discovered AwesomeWMM
<incognito> t0ba you think? you don't know?
<error_203> lspci  command is for what?
<Weedo> Dr_Willis, are you always on here?
<punkmexic> so there isnt an app to choose wich one?o nly gdm, terminal and compizfusion?
<Maahes> error_203: hardware info
<t0ba>  /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  depends - I worked 12 hrs all last week.. so i wasent here much then. :)
<incognito> t0ba what partitioner did you use to make the ntfs partition
<t0ba> C
<error_203> maahes: then  sudo  lshw for what?
<t0ba> ah
<t0ba> primary
<Maahes> error_203: different sort of hardware info
<incognito> t0ba that is the whole hard drive. you need to partition it before you install
<error_203> maahes
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  you coudl always write up a script.  theres been similer tools in the past. but they are not commopnly used or needed
<Weedo> has anyone tried to run steam on ubuntu?
<error_203> maahes:what is the differnence between them
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  steam works. some games dont.. some do
<nicofs> I have a network issue... there are no wireless networks in my network manager's list (wicd). There should be many. lsmod shows driver module is loaded, iwconfig shows interface ra0, iwlist ra0 scanning has no scan results...
<incognito> t0ba what partitioner are you using to look at your partitions?
<Weedo> how good is your computer?
<t0ba> do i have to create it to extended?
<punkmexic> maybe theres a nautilus script for that Dr_Willis ¡?=
<t0ba> gparted
<r00t4rd3d> Weedo, does the game you want to play use punkbuster ?
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  why would you want a Nautilus script to change the window manager? you could add some menu entries to change them i guess if you knew the proepr commands.
<Weedo> no idea
<r00t4rd3d> what game
<Weedo> what's punkbuster
<Random832> nicofs: is your wireless card turned on?
<incognito> t0ba how many partitions does it show?
<r00t4rd3d> anti cheat
<Weedo> TF2
<t0ba> one
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Weedo
<ubottu> Weedo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<t0ba> unlocated
<t0ba> and 2est
<Random832> on my laptop the button is on the side and sometimes accidnetally gets hit, that's why i ask
<t0ba> what i create
<FloodBot1> t0ba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t0ba> 2end*
<Weedo> im looking at wine
<Weedo> how much processing capability and stuff does it need though
<Maahes> error_203: lshw is a lot more verbose, even as compared to lspci -vv, basically lspci lists pci interaces, that is, buses and chipsets, lshw lists every device that will give it back information
<incognito> t0ba do you have backtrack3 live cd?
<Weedo> 'cause my computer was free...
<Random832> nicofs: iwconfig [iface] - what is Tx-Power
<t0ba> nope
<t0ba> bt4
<incognito> t0ba what about backtrack4 live cd?
<t0ba> i have it
<r00t4rd3d> Weedo, http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/15/how-to-run-team-fortress-2-half-life-2-hl2-ep-12-in-ubuntu-using-wine/
<incognito> t0ba if backtrack 4 has qtparted, you should use it.
<r00t4rd3d> i guess it does work
<Weedo> im happy with how  to run it, its whether my cmoputer is good enough
<t0ba> yep
<error_203> maahes:thanx! can u tell me more commands like this?
<incognito> t0ba to partition your drive. it is better for if you want to do windows dual boot.
<nicofs> Random832: There is no "Tx-Power"; only "Tx excessive retries:0"
<Maahes> punkmexic: if you're running gnome or kde, your default terminal is set in the gnome-kde preferences. You can make a script to change your window manager in general, but much of the other underlying DE is in DE settings. For instance, you can run AwesomeWM as your default login and edit your .xinitrc to start up gnome-settings-daemon and power-manager, etc. And use gnome through that, but I'm not terribly
<Maahes>  certain about doing it the other way.
<incognito> t0ba you need to partition your drive before you install windows I would use dd to zero out the drivre first.
<t0ba> i know
<t0ba> brb,try to install windows
<Weedo> oh well, ill try
<Random832> nicofs: tx-power is near the top
<t0ba> cya leter :D
<Random832>           Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0
<Maahes> error_203: um, off the top of my head, there's dmi_tools or dmi-tools, I forget, blueztools, lsof <---this command is a swiss army chainsaw>
<Dr_Willis> the windows installer should be ble to delete/repartition the hd.
<incognito> t0ba use the windows disk to partition. make 3 partitions one windows #2 kubuntu and #3 2gb swap
<Random832> nicofs: it's not by the other things that start with 'Tx'
<Random832> nicofs: paste your whole iwconfig output on pastebin
<incognito> t0ba install windows on #1 then install kubutu on partition #2 manual install.
<nicofs> Random832: there is only this line starting with "Tx"... pastebin will take a moment... that device has no internet...^^
<Maahes> error_203: if you want to learn a lot more about overall unix commands get: sudo aptitude install rutebook (you'll have to find it, it installs into /usr/share/rutebook/ IIRC) or hwb <---for hardware book, same thing /usr/share/hwb
<Random832> you don't hae somewhere you can plug in a cord?
<incognito> t0ba if you want windows and kubuntu to share a data partition then make 4 partitions, and make the windows partition 30gb and the kubuntu 20gb
<error_203> maahesh:thanx
<Maahes> If you know how to edit your path, I'd also recommend installing: sudo gem install cheat and adding the rubygems directory to your path. cheat allows you to do things like: cheat lsof and get a cheatsheet of lsof commands in your terminal
<Maahes> punkmexic: also, there will not be a nautilus script to do the things you want. (This message has been postponed.)
<punkmexic> ok
<error_203> maahes:how to edit path
<Maahes> punkmexic: did you get my other message about if you're running gnome or kde?
<punkmexic> im using gnome
<punkmexic> i didnt Maahes
<mimooh> \j #gimp
<Maahes> error_203: I use zsh, so I kind of forgot the bash syntax, but you open up your .bashrc you type in something like: PATH:$PATH=/path/to/rubygems I recommend googling "Editing your Bash Path"
<Maahes> punkmexic: if you're running gnome or kde, your default terminal is set in the gnome-kde preferences. You can make a script to change your window manager in general, but much of the other underlying DE is in DE settings. For instance, you can run AwesomeWM as your default login and edit your .xinitrc to start up gnome-settings-daemon and power-manager, etc. And use gnome through that, but I'm not terribly
<Maahes>  certain about doing it the other way.
<nicofs> Random832: http://pastebin.com/6AD1iceV
<error_203> maahes:thanx!
<Maahes> error_203: :) np
<Maahes> punkmexic: the difficulty is something like this: Default applications for gnome are stored in gnome settings, default applications for open box, etc. are stored in their own settings. You can create new sessions, including a session that uses gnome with a new window manager. Or you could write a really really complicated script that might break things that allows you to switch lots of things that are
<Maahes> normally handled by sessions.
<Random832> nicofs: try 'iwconfig ra0 txpower on'
<reeniginEesreveR> whats the shell command to autospawn a process if it exists unless i press control-C?
<incognito> t0ba if you want windows to share data file with kubuntu then you need to format the data file with the kubuntu live cd the command is:    mkfs.ext2 -i 128 -v /dev/sd?      then you need to install the Ext2IFS in windows:   http://www.fs-driver.org/
<nicofs> Random832: what irritates me when looking at it a second time is the Nickname... it says "RT2870STA", but the driver module is "rt3070sta"... hang on, will try
<nicofs> Random832: "GET failed on device ra0 ; Operation not supported."
<Random832> is there a physical button on your laptop to turn on and off the wireless?
<c0nv1ct> reeniginEesreveR, you mean the `while true` bash loop?
<soapcontainer> How do I bypass an executable file not being trusted and Ubuntu refusing to run it?
<reeniginEesreveR> c0nv1ct, yse, something like that .. but i saw a program for it
<reeniginEesreveR> i mean, a linux command
<c0nv1ct> reeniginEesreveR, that is a command...
<punkmexic> ive just installed network manager- but it doesnt auto identify my wifi networks how do i make it do that
<nicofs> Random832: what irritates me further more is that with the same kernel it worked out-of-the-box when i bootet ubuntu from SD card. now it's installed on the device's hd and it doesn't...
<reeniginEesreveR> c0nv1ct, the command did something like, it would re-execute the command and get its output as well
<Random832> soapcontainer: what exact message are you getting, because i've never heard of it doing that
<c0nv1ct> reeniginEesreveR, `while true; do echo press ctrl-c to stop this; done`
<Random832> nicofs: is there a physical button on your laptop to turn on and off the wireless?
<soapcontainer> Randon832: I got it working, I needed to check the permissions box "enable as program"
<c0nv1ct> reeniginEesreveR, in my example it will repeat everything after "do" until the ;
<c0nv1ct> reeniginEesreveR, it will not stup until you ctrl-c it
<nicofs> Random832: well, not as such... there is a button, but in linux it has no functionality except for being "F8"...
<reeniginEesreveR> ok
<punkmexic> what do i need to install so my network manager auto find wifi availables?
<Random832> nicofs: what if you hold the 'fn' key while you press it?
<Random832> on mine those functions aren't OS-dependent
<Random832> nicofs: what if you hold the 'fn' key while you press it? on mine those functions aren't os-dependent
<soreau> punkmexic: It should already by default
<rob_p_> reeniginEesreveR: Maybe you are referring to watch (ex: watch <some command>) Then ctrl-c will exit.
<punkmexic> i installed minimal ubuntu soreau
<nicofs> Random832: well, there is no "fn" key...
<soreau> punkmexic: Do you have nm-applet and NetworkManager running?
<reeniginEesreveR> rob_p_, YES! thanks a lot :)
<rob_p_> reeniginEesreveR: welcome
<reeniginEesreveR> errrrrrrrrr......... is this rob pike?
<nicofs> Random832: sorry for me constantly leaving and re-entering... my WLAN is acting up...
<rob_p_> reeniginEesreveR: nope! :)
<reeniginEesreveR> ok :)
<punkmexic> soreau, how do i knw if i have both running?
<punkmexic> i have nm-connection in zombie mode
<Random832> nicofs: what happens if you configure it manually
<Random832> kill network manager
<Random832> do iwconfig ra0 essid [whatever]; iwconfig ra0 key [whatever]; dhclient ra0
<error_203> i have installed rutebook,but where should i find it ?
<Guest33128> jé perdu la barre de dessous sos
<soreau> punkmexic: Check the output of ps ax. You can use grep to narrow it down, for example: ps ax|grep NetworkManager
<punkmexic> nm-applet sleeping
<soreau> punkmexic: Does iwconfig show an interface for your wifi card?
<punkmexic> 22758 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto NetworkManager
<punkmexic> soreau,  this is my wifi eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"punk"
<punkmexic> it found it as eth1 instead of wlan0
<chaospsychex> what does getchar();  and return 0; do? I had them in, and took them out. Nothing changed
<soreau> punkmexic: You can do this: sudo iwlist eth1 scan|grep -i essid
<nicofs> Random832: I killed my network manager... and opened a terminal...
<chaospsychex> ooops wrong channel
<soreau> punkmexic: That means NetworkManager is not running. You could try starting it but it may interfere or not work
<punkmexic> maybe i need to install more packages? soreau
<Random832> er, how'd you kill it before opening a terminal?
<Random832> since you need to do sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<soreau> punkmexic: Try the iwlist command
<punkmexic> it shows me lots of commands
<blacksunseven> So I've searched Google and the Ubuntu forums extensively and can't find a solution
<blacksunseven> Vmware tools can't install because it can't find the location of my C header files
<blacksunseven> Anyone know of a solution to this?
<Random832> nicofs: how'd you kill it before opening a terminal?
 * Random832 is confused
<soreau> blacksunseven: Pastebin the failed output?
<blacksunseven> sure thing, one sec
<rob_p> blacksunseven: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nicofs> Random832: the last part of the statement was meant to imply that i'm ready to hack in whatever you say... it has been open before...^^ but one _could_ kill a process with the system monitor if one were not to use a terminal... ;-)
<rob_p> blacksunseven: also, put sudo in front of the command I gave.
<blacksunseven> rob_p: ran that before starting this process
<rob_p> blacksunseven: including the header files for your current kernel?
<blacksunseven> pastebin.com/tnMyZXh6
<Random832> nicofs: did you do the three commands i said?
<Random832> do iwconfig ra0 essid [whatever]; iwconfig ra0 key [whatever]; dhclient ra0
<blacksunseven> rob_p: yeah, found a similar suggestion on the forums
<nicofs> Random832: no, sorry, they vanished into one of my thousand reconnects... hang on, i'll change to ethernet...
<rob_p> blacksunseven: ...because it sounds like you don't have them installed.  Vmware is pretty good at locating and using them.
<blacksunseven> i'm double checking
<blacksunseven> rob_p: pastebin.com/ugnxsHV4
<Random832> nicofs: could the fact that your wireless network keeps dropping out be part of the problem?
<padi999> hi all
<Random832> just sayin
<Random832> nicofs: those commands again - iwconfig ra0 essid [whatever]; iwconfig ra0 key [whatever]; dhclient ra0
<nicofs> Random832, i don't think so - there are at least 20 wireless networks around in this place... it should list at least one of them...
<jimcooncat> I'd like to try a tiling window manager without messing up my system in case I go back. Any tips?
<Random832> forget about listing - just connect it straight up to _your_ network and see if _that_ works
<padi999> my friend wants to partition an external WD-HDD (1TB) with a suitable OS X partition for easy access with his MACbook. Now I don't know with what partition type I should format it with fdisk. In it's table of types I see OS/2 hidden or boot manager but not OSX.
<soreau> Random832: You could run it all as one command; iwconfig $IFACE essid [essid] key [wep key]; dhclient $IFACE
<soreau> Random832: Alternatively for wpa you would want wpa_supplicant most likely
<Random832> bah i'm just telling him what works for me
<blacksunseven> padi999: try using gparted or Disk Utility and using FAT32 - Mac OS X, Ubuntu, and Windows all read and write to it natively
<blacksunseven> padi999: not that there aren't downsides to it (4GB filesize limit)
<soreau> ! worksforme | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<blacksunseven> (no journaling)
<nicofs> Random832, erm... what shall i put in for essid or key? this network has no key... it's "WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2"
<Random832> soreau: what the heck does that have to do with what i said - i wasn't saying download some bleeding-edge program
<incognito> jimcooncat you should be able to install any wm you want and uninstall it if you don't want it. It should not cause any problem if it is in the ubuntu repositiories.
<Jordan_U> padi999: fdisk deals with the partition table, not with filesystems. What you need is a *filesystem* that OSX supports, like fat32,ntfs, or hfsplus.
<Random832> nicofs: uh, don't _you_ have a wireless network?
<blacksunseven> i think rob_p gave up on my problem ;P
<nicofs> Random832, i could make an ad-hoc network from my other notebook...
<padi999> Jordan_U: fdisk can chose the partition type filesystem, yes I thought there was a native OSX filesystem
<Random832> gah
<jimcooncat> incognito, that's nice to know. I guess I'll try it with the livecd first
<Random832> pick a network that doesn't do WPA, to keep it simple
<rob_p> blacksunseven: In your /usr/src directory, do you have a sym-link named, "linux" which links to the directory containing your current kernel headerfiles?
<Jordan_U> padi999: patition type is not the same as filesystem type (though there is some correlation). fdisk does not understand anything about filesystems.
<dan86> hey quick question guys, i have 10.10 32 bit and need to be running 64 bit for a specific reason
<dan86> Can i simply install 64 bit over 32 bit and retain all my files / settings?
<blacksunseven> rob_p: nope, just linux-headers-2.6.35-22 and linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic dirs
<nicofs> Random832, i don't know any of the keys/pwds for the other networks...
<blacksunseven> dan86: nope
<Ggoo> Hi. I have a 240 email addresses list and I want to send a message to all of these customers. will this trigger the spam filters? I also want to know how I could send the message and if I can format it .html
<mayca> ola
<dan86> blacksunseven do i have to do a clean install?
<padi999> Jordan_U: Yes, like Linux vs ext3,ext4 etc.
<soreau> Random832: My point is that you should gather more information and make less assumptions when doing support
<mayca> k t?
<blacksunseven> dan86: as far as i know, yes
<padi999> Jordan_U: I still don't know what the best partition type for OSX(and OSX only) is and what the best fitting filesystem would be
<dan86> Not the answer i was looking for =/
<rob_p> blacksunseven: try creating a sym-link named, "linux" and make it point to the directory containing the headers.
<dan86> But thank you very much!
<Jordan_U> padi999: hfsplus
<mayca> k aceis
<Random832> soreau: shove off, it's not like i get paid for this, and it's not like there was any potential for my advice to damage his system
<Random832> worst that happens is it doesn't work
<blacksunseven> rob_p: the /include within one of the kernel name dirs?
<soreau> ! attitude | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mayca> kien kieres salir cnmigo?
<Jordan_U> padi999: (g)parted will choose a sutable partition type (and most likely OSX ignores partition types, like linux does).
<Random832> soreau: lol, that's the point i was trying to make about _your_ attitude with "it's not like i get paid for this"
 * Dr_Willis wants a raise.
<mayca> ke es broma
<soreau> Random832: I am informing you how to make less mistakes. I do not have any attitude
<rob_p> blacksunseven: just enter the /usr/src directory and then do, "sudo ln -s ./linux-headers-bla-bla-bla ./linux"
 * soreau gives Dr_Willis a bonus
<super_pichenka> hi) all))
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Its a cookie ;)
<nicofs> soreau, as far as i see it, Random832 is the only one trying to help me. i am thankful for that. if it wrecks my system - who cares? it's not that i have come far on customizing it without internet...
<blacksunseven> rob_p: one more pre-req question for this, the generic or the normal?
<super_pichenka> åñòü êòî ðóññêèé?
<rob_p> blacksunseven: uname -r will tell you.
<blacksunseven> generic it is
<rob_p> blacksunseven: there you go!
<Random832> !ru | super_pichenka
<ubottu> super_pichenka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<super_pichenka> Random832: äà) ðó)
<super_pichenka> ubottu:ñàì ïîñåùàé)
<blacksunseven> rob_p: i assume you want me to then pass /usr/src/linux to vmware tools install , which i've just done, ; no dice
<super_pichenka> ubottu:áîò? U
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<rob_p> blacksunseven: The default will usually pick it up.
<Syria> Hi , I have changed the sound hardware device when i was testing hdmi and sound is now gone, how can i know what was the default one please?
<blacksunseven> to be clear, i create a symlink named "linux" to "linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic"
<Weedo> how do you set an existing ubuntu installation to save documents on a different partitoin?
<blacksunseven> rob_p: restarting install
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  what filesystem is the partition? - you just mount it somewhere the user can write to.
<Weedo> ext4
<Weedo> i want my docs and stuff on there
<rob_p> blacksunseven: Yes, in the /usr/src directory you will have a symlink named linux which points to the directory containing the headers.
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  set the permissions/ownership of the fs. tobe owned by your user then. or make a directory on it. and chown/chmod that for the user to access
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  chown/chmod the /media/MOUNTPOINT or a dir on the filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  then you ruser has full access to the filesystem.
<blacksunseven> rob_p: i'm just unsure if the headers are in the kernel dir or the kernel/include dir
<Weedo> i have access
<Weedo> i want links ad things to automatically defualt to it
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  so clarify the problem then?
<nicofs> Random832, i created a network with no security called "ac100test". how would i connect to that?
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  you want to move the users HOME to that filesystem you mean to say?
<Weedo> pretty much
<Random832> nicofs: set the essid to ac100test
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | Weedo
<ubottu> Weedo: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Random832> and then you shouldn't need the key thing
<Weedo> thanks
<nicofs> Random832, ok, i did...
<Dr_Willis> Weedo:  so remount home to the fs. or link /home/YOURUSERNAME to the /media/MOUNTPOINT
<Random832> then do dhclient ra0
<soreau> nico1038_: AFAICT, you have some sort of driver problem. Does dmesg show any errors?
<Random832> soreau: his interface shows up in iwconfig
<Random832> so the driver loads
<blacksunseven> rob_p: no dice
<soreau> Random832: That means nothing. It also worked from his SD card
<gwapoto> nmn
<Random832> http://wiki.debian.org/rt2870sta indicates there may be firmware needed
<gwapoto> kl;.
<gwapoto> opo
 * Random832 feels bad for not searching on that before when you first said what driver it is
<rob_p> blacksunseven: If VMware didn't locate the headers after that, I don't know what to tell you.  I've installed VMware dozens of times and never had it fail to find the headers once I had them installed and the sym-link in place.  You've exhausted my (not so) vast knowledge base...
<soreau> Random832: ubuntu includes firmware, debian does not include any proprietary firmware
<Random832> soreau: don't you have to pick it from the restricted driver menu thing though?
<blacksunseven> rob_p: there's obviously some issue at play here; what you (and others) have suggested should have worked but doesnt. thanks for the help though
<soreau> Random832: No.
<gwapoto> does it work?
<nicofs> Random832, the thin is that as far as i know, the device is rt3070sta - as is the loaded driver
<nicofs> Random832, and the driver was on that additional drivers dialogue
<Random832> i just know i had to apt-get install firmware for my brother on kubuntu [it was a different kind of card]
<rob_p> blacksunseven: Ok, good luck with it.  Sorry I don't have more for you to try.
<Jordan_U> gwapoto: Does what work?
<nicofs> Random832, i think i would have install a dhcp server on my other netbook for that dhcp thing to wrk on the other one...
<soreau> Random832: linux-firmware is installed by default. The only firmware that isnt installed are ones with licensing issues like with bc43xx
<blacksunseven> rob_p: what's odd is this pastebin.com/sKZHQC6H
<blacksunseven> see how its search for a valid kernel header path returns "" ?
<soreau> nicofs: Did you check dmesg for error messages? Have you tried booting a live session from the sd card again and inspecting the working setup?
<Random832> ok
<rob_p> blacksunseven: Yeah, that is strange.  The VMware tools installer must be picking that up from some config or something because when I run it, it returns a sane path.
<nicofs> soreau, what am i looking for in dmesg?
<soreau> nicofs: any error messages pertaining to the driver module
<ywl750327> ??
<soreau> <nicofs> Random832: what irritates me when looking at it a second time is the Nickname... it says "RT2870STA", but the driver module is "rt3070sta"
<ywl750327> 有人？
<padi999> exit
<Random832> !cn | ywl750327
<ubottu> ywl750327: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ywl750327> ？？
<RomperRoom> FIVE DOLLA
<RomperRoom> FIVE DOLA
<ywl750327> 如何用的啊
<FloodBot3> RomperRoom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> nicofs: In that statement, what did you mean by it?
<RomperRoom> and as in what did you mean, he's asking if you're attracted to him.
<us3r_unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: sorry took so long on the video...i got side tracked
<us3r_unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: wee-chat--->     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rShwAB62qM
<nicofs> as i said... the loaded driver is for  an rt3070sta; iwconfig states that the device's nickname is rt2870sta...
<nicofs> sry. soreau
<RomperRoom> you kicked me?
<RomperRoom> thats not nice
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | RomperRoom
<ubottu> RomperRoom: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RomperRoom> come on man i need help with my xorg.conf man
<Jordan_U> RomperRoom: Please keep the topic apropriate and related to Ubuntu support.
<soreau> nicofs: What does lspci report your card as?
<_Techie_> how can i have only selected users show up in the GDM user box?
<us3r_unfriendly> _Techie_: sounds like your going to start in /etc/
<gwapoto> its my firstime 2 ubuntu wts the good of it?
<nicofs> soreau, it's in lsusb listed as Micro Star International
<Dr_Willis> !manual | gwapoto
<ubottu> gwapoto: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<soreau> nicofs: Ah so it could have the wrong module loaded perchance. Try sudo rmmod rt3070sta && sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<us3r_unfriendly> gwapoto: I still like ubuntu even though it's considered a easy distro for a new comer to get into.  Once you memerize a handful of commands this distro can be pretty sweet
<DavidJHeinrich1> does anyone here know how to find the UUID of a partition?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<us3r_unfriendly> DavidJHeinrich1: sudo fdisk -l   ?
<loquitus> Has anybody been able to run vmware on Maverick?
<DavidJHeinrich1> thanks guys
<gwapoto> ubottu: wow thats great tnks!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicofs> soreau, there is no rt2870sta - shall i try anyway?
<us3r_unfriendly> gwapoto: atleast ubot tu was responded nice to you.  I think the first time he told me he was a bot, he also called me susan
<soreau> nicofs: Which version of ubuntu is it?
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: what's your problem that's getting you down?
<nicofs> soreau, well... ubuntu-netbook, 10.10, Kernel 2.6.29-arm2-ac100
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: wireless card?
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, i can't connect to wifi because the device can't find any networks
<soreau> nicofs: Wow, I had no idea your kernel was old
<root_> slm
<root_> karşeler
<soreau> Forget it, I wont even try to touch that with a 10 foot pole
<root_> slm
<nicofs> soreau, tell me where i can get a newer one that supports arm and i'll gladly swap
<root_> merhabalar
<root_> kimse yokmu
<soreau> nicofs: I have no idea. Best of wishes to you
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: update the kernel and if that still doesn't work (sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't) check out sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<commodoor> root_ Inglizce
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, how would i update the kernel? no network, none available...
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: i've had alot of luck using the ndiswrapper for wireless cards that don't work out of the box or it kinda works but stops deal
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: how are you talking to us then?
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, different computer... got 4 of them...
<khashochir> hi all
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: i'd connect the one with wireless problems with ethernet cable and install the kernel or ndisgtk.  you might be able to use aptitude to download from the repos and put it on a flash drive and then transfer the kernel
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, you propably wouldn't believe it if i told you that my troublesome netbook has no ethernet...
<us3r_unfriendly> man, i gotta say I'm enjoying openshot
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: I wouldn't
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, this wonderful piece of hardware is completely driving me crazy...
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: i'd have to ask you if you have another ubuntu machine
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, all i have is ubuntu^^
<randy_> does any virtual-cd program in linux with GUI ?
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: seriously how do you not have a ethernet port...is that the new rage that manufactures are doing now a days...gosh that makes me feel old talking about ethernet then :(
<bonjoyee>  randy_:acetone iso
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, hang on ...
<Tuplad> how can I make an external ext3 drive be visible to windows ? (dual boot)
<bonjoyee> Tuplad:install ext3 drivers on windows...
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: did, but I still can't view the drives. I got as far as viewing my external hard drive, but now that doesn't work either since I've got myself a new drive :/
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: on another machine:     sudo apt-get install aptitude
<randy_> bonjoyee, does it support cd image with protect  technology
<sacarlson> randy_: what is a virtual-cd program?
<DavidJHeinrich1> how do I see partitions and format hem without gparted or Ubuntu's disk manager? Disk Mgr can't format a partition and gparted keeps displaying the wrong mount points vs. what I know is assigned in fstab
<kubanc> whre do i set default file manager in ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> Tuplad: sure the drives formatted ext3?
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: also for this your going to need a flash drive and the windows xp driver for your wireless device
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: positive, always been!
<randy_> sacarlson, in M$ like alcoho 120
<us3r_unfriendly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rShwAB62qM&hd=1
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: disk internals linux reader SEES the drive, but can't open it.
<mouche> anybody know why grub uses the UUID instead of devices like /dev/sda1? It seems to work the same with the /dev/sda1 format
<bonjoyee> randy_:what cd do you want to run?
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: the other drives are labeled as "local drive (X:)" etc., when I double click I get "drive is empty, format ?"
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, i think that msi povides linux drivers... hang on...
<mouche> it seems to have changed with the most recent ubuntu releases
<DavidJHeinrich1> err, fstab is displaying weird partitions vs. what I had set up
<DavidJHeinrich1> aI mean, fdisk -l
<wael> hi
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<bonjoyee> Tuplad:so you had this thing working earlier with other drive>
<randy_> bonjoyee, a game cd,I has lots of iso,mdf cd image ,I shall run my game in wine
<sacarlson> randy_:  I just got the one that bonjoyee: sent you acetone iso and get the basic idea
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: yes, only the external drive
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, fyi: http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/generic/home-ac100/ is my device...
<bonjoyee> Tuplad: do sudo fdisk -l for both the drives..and check if the results are identical..
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: i'm going to need another terminal for this
<us3r_unfriendly> lol
<incognito> nicofs to update your kernel use kernelcheck :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618563                        http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: crap... I don't have the other drive. which results should I look for ? I've bought myself a bigger drive of an other brand. I always format my drives ext3.
<randy_> sacarlson, I don't know what you said "send",I don't speak english,my cd image not only *.iso,but also *.bin,*.mdf(with mds)
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: did you say you wanted the new kernel or you said no you didn't?
<nicofs> incognito, i think changing the kernel is out of the question as i have a custom kernel for my device...
<bonjoyee> Tuplad: the last column...that identifies the filesystem type
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: "Linux" it is
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, i doubt that the generic linux kernel would work...
<randy_> sacarlson, by the way,how to say cd image program in English
<bonjoyee> Tuplad:  and id?
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: 83
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: I've got an idea! I just checked the disk rights and only "owner" had read/write rights. I set read rights for others, let's try again :D ?
<incognito> nocofs then you would have to do it manually, which is quite advanced
<sacarlson> randy_:  cd images aren't programs but they could end up bootable,  maybe bootable cd images
<nicofs> incognito, i'd be happy to just get my wifi going for a start...
<nirazio> When Ubuntu One is available in german and other languages?
<bonjoyee> Tuplad: never used ext3 under windows..so dont know if it honors the file permissions
<DavidJHeinrich1> shoot, I think Ubuntu renumbered my /dev/sda1 - sda8 when I deleted a partition in Disk Utility...so does that mean my fstab is screwed up?
<Tuplad> bonjoyee: I'll try it out in a moment
<incognito> nicofs custom device? are you refering to your box?
<bonjoyee> Tuplad:but u certainly have a point here:)
<randy_> sacarlson, I type wrong,I want to virtual cd program
<incognito> or your wireless adaptor?
<nicofs> incognito, i meant my netbook as such
<incognito> nicofs you shouldn't have any problem upgrading the kernel
<bonjoyee> randy_:acetone will mount the cd ...so will the mount command in terminal..not sure about the copy protection though
<sacarlson> randy_: maybe you mean you want to test a bootable cd image like iso in a virtual envirnment like virtualbox
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: well it's worth a shot with installing the new kernel...otherwise your going to have to install the driver and set it up to be reconized
<nicofs> incognito, apart from not being connected to the internet...
<us3r_unfriendly> incognito: he doesn't have a way to connect to the internet with his machine
<randy_> sacarlson, no I don't want to boot it
<us3r_unfriendly> incognito: no ethernet
<bonjoyee> sacarlson: no..i think he wants to play a game that needs a cd in the tray//
<us3r_unfriendly> seriously
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, incognito ok, you got me... new kernel it is... if you know how...
<randy_> sacarlson, my iso file can't boot,it only have game
<us3r_unfriendly> sudo apt-cache search linux-image
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: that'll display what's in the repos
<sacarlson> bonjoyee: so he just want's to mount an iso image to a directory?  randy_
<sacarlson> bonjoyee: or does it have to emulate a device?
<us3r_unfriendly> You find out your kernel on the machine that doesn't work with:    sudo uname -a
<incognito> nicofs yeah either kernelcheck the link for which I posted earlier, or manually which is easily found in a google search, but may not be recommended for beginners.
<DavidJHeinrich1> arg, i'm getting a cfdisk error, can anyone help?
<DavidJHeinrich1> FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 8: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<bonjoyee>  randy_:if you're going to use wine anyways...why not try a windows program for this as well...
<randy_> sacarlson, yes,but I don't want to use terminal,I always command and I has cd image like mdf and mfs file
<Jordan_U> DavidJHeinrich1: Do you understand what that error means?
<bonjoyee> sacarlson: yes..he wants to emulate a cd drive...
<us3r_unfriendly> wine doesn't like me...don't know why
<incognito> nicofs some beginners can handle kernel upgrade.
<DavidJHeinrich1> Jordan_U: no
<nicofs> incognito, but how do i get kernelcheck onto that machine - or the new kernel...
<DavidJHeinrich1> Jordan_U: it doesn't exactly give any useful explanation
<complete> Good Morning from Germany. Lately, in my firefox, the flash pluggin becam sluggish. Videos do not run smoothly anymore. Strangely when I fullscreen them, they play smoothly. But then when i un-fullscreen it, the video is not displayed anymore. Any ideas?
<randy_> bonjoyee, I don't think alcohol 120% can use in wine
<complete> about:plugins says "Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102"
<us3r_unfriendly> complete: your running ubuntu 64 aren't you?
<incognito> nicofs go to a friends house who has hard line.
<bonjoyee> randy_: how about daemon tools?
<usuario_> diego
<complete> us3r_unfriendly: no, i dont think so. how do i find out?
<us3r_unfriendly> incognito: he doesn't have a ethernet port on the machine
<nicofs> incognito, and where do i plug that hard line into? that device doesn't have internet
<nicofs> incognito, sry, i meant ethernet
<bonjoyee>  randy_:  else try acetone ...and see how far it goes...
<Jordan_U> DavidJHeinrich1: It means that whatever you told cfdisk to do would result in overlapping partitions, as a simplified example like one partition begining at 1 and ending at 10, and another beginning at 5 and ending at 20.
<nirazio> I have a created a wireless connection from the main admin account and checked the box saying "Available to all users", everything is working correctly. I only need to prevent the Desktop Users from switching the connection to another one.How can I accomplish this?
<incognito> nicofs do you have usb port?
<randy_> bonjoyee, the program with SPTD cna't work in wine
<DavidJHeinrich1> Jordan_U: I didn't tell cfdisk to do anything...it tells me that upon entering it
<nicofs> incognito, yes. exactly one...
<us3r_unfriendly> complete: sudo uname -a will also tell you kernel info as well as if it's a 32bit or 64 bit
<julia_> Hi. My open office suddenly misses the arial font. Why?
<bonjoyee> randy_:ok..
<DavidJHeinrich1> Jordan_U: I told Disk Utility to delete a windows partition from before, then try to reformat it as swap, but didn't work
<Jordan_U> DavidJHeinrich1: That probably means that you currently have overlapping partitions. What is the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Guest59284> hi
<complete> us3r_unfriendly: Linux hostname 2.6.32-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 09:00:03 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bonjoyee> julia_: try "fc-cache -fv" in a terminal
<randy_> bonjoyee, and I also want to use some cd image in linx~~~~~~~~~~
<incognito> nicofs find someone who will let you borrow wifi adaptor. maybe it won't work, but if you try more than one, eventually one should work.
<Guest59284> im trying to get WoW working on ubuntu 10.10 but it comes up saying my card isnt supported.. is there any way to downgrade x so I can use the real ATI driver?
<Jordan_U> DavidJHeinrich1: (use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for the output).
<us3r_unfriendly> nicofs: you only have one?  you don't mind if i ask you what kind of netbook is it?
<Guest59284> or some way i can get the real ati driver working on ubuntu 10.10
<bonjoyee> randy_: what format?
<Guest59284> (legacy)
<us3r_unfriendly> complete: your running a 32 bit ubuntu
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/generic/home-ac100/
<DavidJHeinrich1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545211/
<us3r_unfriendly> complete: i686 is the keyword
<incognito> nicofs did you use an installation that was specifically designed for that netbook?
<nicofs> us3r_unfriendly, incognito can't we try to install this http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 driver? (8th from top)? I can download it, i can get it onto the netbook via SD card...
<julia_> bonjoyee: Still missing. :-(
<us3r_unfriendly> complete: if it were a 64 it'd say x86_64 instead of i686
<DavidJHeinrich1> Jordan_U: doesn't look like any overlap to me, but they're out of order
<nicofs> incognito, i flashed the device and copied a root file system... rather unconventional, so to say...
<leizi>  中文频道在哪？
<bonjoyee> randy_: in terminal "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop <iso_file_ name> /media/cdrom" does the job
<nicofs> !cn | leizi
<ubottu> leizi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bonjoyee> randy_:for iso files..like cd dvd images...
<incognito> nicofs "flashed the devise" are you referring to the netbook?
<nicofs> incognito, yes
<bonjoyee>  julia_: how did u install it? mscore-fonts?
<us3r_unfriendly> complete: try this in a terminal:               sudo apt-get --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<incognito> nicofs google installation for your netbook.
<Random832> us3r_unfriendly: i think you need apt-get --reinstall install [whatever]
<julia_> bonjoyee: It's long ago so i can't remember, but i think it was via restricted extras?
<complete> us3r_unfriendly: ok, will try that later. looking at a video right now
<us3r_unfriendly> Random832: lol yeah
<hale> hi. i installed apache2 perl and libapache2-mod-perl
<randy_> bonjoyee, thank you,but I said I offen foget it,and I has image like mdf file and other
<hale> i configured apache 2
<hale> but in doesnt work
<bonjoyee> julia_: do " sudo updatedb && sudo locate arial.ttf"...any results?
<hale> i need the config of apache fpr perl and cgi
<XenophiliusPhoen> Hello, i am currently running Ubuntu off of my USB. I was wondering how i could Re-partition my drive or whatever so that i can run 2 OS' and do dual boot
<hale> plz help me
<XenophiliusPhoen> Because i cant lose windows
<julia_> bonjoyee: No.
<Jordan_U> DavidJHeinrich1: Odd, I get a fatal error with cfdisk on my machine but, like with you, I get no error and see no problem with fdisk or parted.
<DavidJHeinrich1> Jordan_U: k, i'm gonna try rebooting to see if everything is fscked or not
<hale> could you help mee in config of apache for cgi?
<julia_> bonjoyee: Maybe i should relog after refreshing the cache?
<incognito> nicofs linux users are not too supportive of making windows drivers work in linux. 99.9% chance that they have already developed the drive for linux.
<bonjoyee> julia_: or reinstall that ms-core thingy...
<incognito> driver
<julia_> bonjoyee: Alright, i'll try that. Thanks.
<nicofs> incognito, i've got the driver on the netbook. as tar.bz2 ... just unpacking it...
<bonjoyee> julia_: cause that earlier command shud have returned a result...
<XenophiliusPhoen> Anyone?
<incognito> nicofs did you just get it just now, or have you had it already?
<XenophiliusPhoen> x.x
<springer> >	I need advice as to getting my dvb-t usb card recognizing the firmware. The relevant firmware is saved in /lib/firmware, but if I look at dmesg it does not even try to load the firmware.
<Idol_Mind> anyone familiar with linux firewall solutions? ipcop, monowall, etc
<nicofs> i just got it from the address i posted a few minutes ago
<XenophiliusPhoen> ...
<nicofs> incognito, it features a proper Makefile and looks rather usable...
<incognito> nicofs let me know if it works.
<Administrator_> hi any body knows about jungli ?
<springer> I suspect that the device id is not being read correctly as lsusb does not register anything more than the insertion if the stick
<aertyu> hi
<von_Z> Hi
<springer> hi
<XenophiliusPhoen> Hello, i am currently running Ubuntu off of my USB. I was wondering how i could Re-partition my drive or whatever so that i can run 2 OS' and do dual boot
<nicofs> incognito, "Error: no rule to make target 'modules'. Stop."
<aertyu> when we run this command : dpkg -l |grep x
<Administrator_> is my friend here any body know about it ?
<XenophiliusPhoen> or how to repartition with Gparted....
<incognito> nicofs google that error with the name of the file
<Jemt> Hello. What package contains 'dd' ?
<randy_> bonjoyee, can you tell how do you say virtual cd program and file like iso,mdf,bin
<Jemt> Oh, sorry, never mind
<Jemt> It was installed
<springer> XenophiliusPhoen have you tried a live cd of gparted? that works if you have XP AFAIK
<DavidJHeinrich> ok, rebooted
<DavidJHeinrich> things are fine
<soreau> XenophiliusPhoen: Where are you getting stuck? You should be able to install two OS so long as one doesnt overwrite the other and the bootloader has entries for both
<incognito> XenophiliusPhoen I recomend that you use qtparted. do you have a cd drive on your box?
<soreau> incognito: What is wrong with you?
<DavidJHeinrich> my partition numbers got moved around a bit...and I think I figured out thus why fstab now uses UUID's...partition's get moved or renumbered, but their real identity (e.g., as /home or /boot or /) remains the same...and the UUID doesn't change...so this way you're system remains bootable
<bonjoyee> randy_: never used any apart from the mount command...also cant speak of mdf..bin...give acetone a try as i said..
<incognito> soreau what is wrong with you?
<XenophiliusPhoen> Yes, but im suppose to repartition my harddrive before installing a new OS
<XenophiliusPhoen> Such as Ubuntu
<XenophiliusPhoen> Otherwise it will overwrite Windows, if im not mistaken
<randy_> bonjoyee, sacarlson ,thank you a lot
<von_Z> How can i find a name of a process for any program? Like Thunderbird? How can i make a shortkey in xbindkeys for Thunderbird to open and check new mails? I know how to edit the xbindkeys config-file, but i cant get the names of of programs (or the processes). Is there any program to find the name of the process (that i can shortcut into it)? And how can I shortcut to open firefox (the command is firefox) And to fill two forms and to press a button?
<von_Z> Is there a program to check out the names of the forms and buttons?
<soreau> incognito: Nothing. I dont recommend nonstandard software for important tasks
<springer> XenophiliusPhoen boot into gparted (or qtparted) then you can shrink the windows partition and make a new one
<Jordan_U> XenophiliusPhoen: Ubuntu defaults to installing "sid by side" (dual boot) rezising Windows as part of the install process.
<us3r_unfriendly> von_Z: sudo top....well sudo htop is better
<soreau> XenophiliusPhoen: Ubuntu will detect other installed OS and help you partition the drive
<us3r_unfriendly> von_Z:  are you trying to setup shortcuts?
<XenophiliusPhoen> ....Just curious, if i do happen to lose Windows XP in the process, is there a way.... that i can somehow get my OS back without having the CD?
<soreau> XenophiliusPhoen: no
<XenophiliusPhoen> o_o;;
<us3r_unfriendly> XenophiliusPhoen: get your hands on a hard copy!
<sagaci> Just backup your stuff
<XenophiliusPhoen> Im not worried about anything else but the OS in general
<Administrator_> what is the default firewall of ubuntu ?
<sagaci> Or install it in a virtual machine
<soreau> XenophiliusPhoen: The OS?
<sagaci> None
<incognito> XenophiliusPhoen no that is not true. You can install ubuntu and it will see the windows and ask you if you want to share the drive 50-50 with the existing OS (windows)
<Jordan_U> !firewall | Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<us3r_unfriendly> XenophiliusPhoen: it's like bestbuy doesn't give out recovery disks out anymore....you can fix windows from the recovery boot option (which is another partition) but what happens when my drive crashes?
<bonjoyee> XenophiliusPhoen: dont forget to select "manual partitioning" while installing ubuntu..if you happen to do so..
<Administrator_> Jordan_U, thanks Sir
<Jordan_U> bonjoyee: No need to do manual partitioning just to dual boot.
<Jordan_U> Administrator_: You're welcome.
<von_Z> us3r_unfriendly, Thanks. Yes i am trying to do that to my Xubuntu with xdindkey.. I want to open Thunderbird and press "check mail" with shortcuts + I want to open a browser, add text to forms and press a button with a shortcut. Cool would be if the shortcut would press a different button automatically when the next page loads.. :)
<us3r_unfriendly> XenophiliusPhoen: it's good to have a hard copy of the os you need...especially in linux.  LiveCd's are awesome
<bonjoyee> Jordan_U:...yes but wont ubuntu ask for partitioning?
<XenophiliusPhoen> OH i know
<soreau> bonjoyee: Ubuntu will attempt to detect other OSes installed in the machine and allow for automagic guided partitioning
<XenophiliusPhoen> There was this program inside of Windows XP but my computer type is Compaq.... I made recovery discs but is that for the OS or the Compaq system itself?
<us3r_unfriendly> von_Z: shell script time
<Jordan_U> bonjoyee: The installer asks how much space you want allocated for windows and how much for Ubuntu and sets up the rest (resizing and creating an apropriate / and swap partition) automatically.
<us3r_unfriendly> von             #!
<XenophiliusPhoen> It showed a compaq icon on the side..... Idk how to describe it
<von_Z> us3r_unfriendly, ? :)
<incognito> XenophiliusPhoen unless you want to make a seperate partition to share the data files. Then you will need a partitioner. In any case, you should backup you window mydocuments (if that is where you store all your data) when you start messing with the partition tables.
<soreau> XenophiliusPhoen: That is really beyond the scope of this channel since it doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu
<us3r_unfriendly> it sounds like this could be done through a script
<springer> I need advice as to getting my dvb-t usb card recognizing the firmware. The relevant firmware is saved in /lib/firmware, but if I look at dmesg it does not even try to load the firmware
<Jordan_U> XenophiliusPhoen: That's generally for the entire OS, for more info on that try ##windows.
<soreau> springer: Is there a driver module for the device?
<sagaci> Partitioning is destructive so if you don't do it right, you can screw things up. Don't do it if you need to rely on that machine
<soreau> Partitioning is only destructive if you do it wrong
<incognito> XenophiliusPhoen the recovery disk is both for the os and the compac. it is the os configured for that computer.
<XenophiliusPhoen> Sweet
<bonjoyee> XenophiliusPhoen: its for restoring your computer to the factory condition.....will undo all changes u made since...including the disk partitions..
<sagaci> Yeah ok whatever
<soreau> incognito: This isnt #compaq
<XenophiliusPhoen> =_=
<springer> soreau not sure, how do I check, I have followed the  linux tv instructions up to now
<XenophiliusPhoen> soreau he is only helping out, im mainly trying to focus on Ubuntu however i also have other worries...
<XenophiliusPhoen> Sorry if the topic isnt all about Ubuntu, but im new to Dual Booting
<incognito> soreau I'm answering his questions so he knows how to do an ubuntu dual boot.   So BUT OUT!
<soreau> springer: What is the device reported as with lsusb?
<bonjoyee> soreau: arent we just helping a guy install ubuntu?
<sagaci> Have you tried ubuntu in a vm?
<XenophiliusPhoen> No im running it on a USB right now
<springer> soreau: ID 1f4d:9016 G-Tek Electronics Group
<sagaci> Is that your primary machine?
<springer> soreau I have been using this: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DigitalNow_TinyTwin_DVB-T_Receiver
<XenophiliusPhoen> Yes, however it is a piece of.... Just, yeah.
<nicofs> How do i find out, where my kernel headers are located?
<sagaci> How big is the hard drive
<XenophiliusPhoen> 142GB
<XenophiliusPhoen> Why?
<sagaci> If you do go ahead with it, defrag your hard drive from windows first
<Pablo1> nicofs: locate headers
<soreau> springer: AFAICT, dvb-usb-af9015 is the module name. Does lsmod|grep dvd show any output?
<nicofs> Pablo1, is it possible not to have kernel headers?!?
<XenophiliusPhoen> sagaci, Sheesh cant i just install without going back to windows to just defrag =_= or can i defrag it here?
<Weedo> just successfully moved my home directory to another partition!!
<bonjoyee> nicofs: yes...
<Pablo1> nicofs: yes
<c0nv1ct> XenophiliusPhoen, if you care about your windows install, defrag it from windows
<sagaci> Well do whatever you want but if you want the safe route...
<nicofs> How do i point the makefile of the driver i need to headers that aren't there?!?
<c0nv1ct> XenophiliusPhoen, if you dont care if it wont boot again, go ahead and risk it
<Jordan_U> XenophiliusPhoen: c0nv1ct: sagaci: From man ntfsresize "Defragmentation is NOT required prior to  resizing because  the program   can  relocate  any  data  if  needed,  without  risking  data integrity."
<c0nv1ct> Jordan_U, even data windows itself refuses to move when it defrags?
<bonjoyee> nicofs: install them...look for headers in the repo
<bagshik> Need some help here :) ?
<Weedo> is there any way to stop gparted checking for errors?
<springer> soreau, no, nothing
<Jordan_U> c0nv1ct: Yes. The reason that it refuses to move it is because it's in use (not a problem when you're booted from a linux liveCD).
<nicofs> bonjoyee, the driver in question is the one to make my internet work
<soreau> springer: Try sudo modprobe dvb-usb-af9015
<Pablo1> nicofs: wifi?
<bagshik> does someone know how to fix boot issues ?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | bagshik
<nicofs> Pablo1, yes. wifi - and wifi only... no ethernet
<ubottu> bagshik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bonjoyee> nicofs: have you installed build-essential package...its on the installation disk..i think it has them
<sagaci> What boot issues, specifically
<c0nv1ct> Jordan_U, makes sense, but then why does resizing the partition sometimes bork a windows install?
<bagshik> well I installed Ubuntu after installing Windows 7
<nicofs> bonjoyee, and no disk drive...
<XenophiliusPhoen> So pretty much all i have to do is click install partition manually set to what i want the GB to be for the partition and it will be over with and i will still have my Windows XP OS and please say yes because im tech-retarded sometimes.
<bagshik> but now I can't boot Windows 7 anymore
<bonjoyee> nicofs: an iso?
<bagshik> there is a grub menu when I start the computer
<halfie> banshee / amarok / rhythmbox .. help me decide a music player
<bagshik> but I can only boot Ubuntu
<incognito> XenophiliusPheon if you backup your mydocuments folder (assuming that you save all you data in that folder) then you won't loose anything if you windows doesn't boot after resize. you will just have to reinstall, but partition before installation in that case.
<bonjoyee> mount it....using mount command..
<Jordan_U> c0nv1ct: Because any type of resizing carries some risk.
<springer> soreau, still npothing
<soreau> springer: nothing what where?
<nicofs> bonjoyee, custom ARM Kernel...
<bagshik> If someone knows how to fix that, please answer me ><...
<bonjoyee> nicofs: im out of this;)
<springer> soreau sudo modprobe dvb-usb-af9015 returns nothing
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, did you try `sudo update-grub2` yet?
<bagshik> wait I will try it :)
<soreau> springer: No output means success. Now check lsmod to see the module loaded and dmesg for any additional messages
<incognito> XenophiliusPheon in my experience, manual installation often doesn't work unless you have already partitioned the drive. Technically it's supposed to work, but on the multiple installations I have done it has never worked unless I partitiion and format before I install.
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, it will list the OSes it finds, if Win7 is listed, you should be good to go
<Jordan_U> c0nv1ct: Resizing can also simply present physical problems with the drive as data is being read and re-written (and to a different area of the disk).
<sagaci> Bag, can you still access your windows part in nautilus
<bagshik> how do I do that ?
<bagshik> in terminak ?
<bagshik> l*
<bagshik> WINDOWS 7 is listed :)
<bagshik> on /dev/sda1
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, was windows 7 listed when you booted last?
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, in the grub menu i mean
<bagshik> yes it was but now it's GRUB2
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, k, just making sure that was the problem... wasnt sure if i understood correctly
<Jordan_U> bagshik: What happens when you try to boot windows?
<bagshik> wait I will tell
<incognito> XenophiliusPheon if you use the default automatic ubuntu repartition, it works pretty good from what I have heard from many other ubuntu users.
<bagshik> I'm gonna restart now
<bagshik> can I talk with you in private if you have time convict ?
<sagaci> Bag, make sure os-prober is installed and then run update grub
<bagshik> or Jordan
<bagshik> os-prober ?
<XenophiliusPhoen> Im not going to try the default, because i heard it causes problems x.x
<springer> soreau output: http://pastebin.com/Yxfq4vZ4
<bagshik> how do I get it sagaci ?
<Jordan_U> !pm | bagshik
<ubottu> bagshik: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, you already did that man... go ahead and reboot and see
<bagshik> ok ;)
<bagshik> ok
<soreau> springer: Looks good. Now can you use the device?
<Jordan_U> bagshik: That said, if you're having problems following the conversation I don't mind helping in PM (but I'd prefer to stay in-channel).
<springer> soreau, no
<soreau> springer: Well that is as far as I can help you since I am not familiar with the specific type of device you are using
<springer> soreau thanks for everything, I'll keep trying
<sagaci> Bag, i had the same problem before try sudo apt-get install os-prober
<soreau> springer: Note that the modprobe command loaded the driver. lsmod lists the currently loaded modules and dmesg outputs your system log information (stuff like driver errors etc)
<XenophiliusPhoen> Ugh now im wondering if i should even bother =_=
<incognito> XenophiliusPheon then I recommend that you use qtparted  or just straight parted or fdisk to partition, because every time I ever tried to use gparted, it never worked.
<bagshik> I just rebooted, here is the error : Windows can't start and Status : 0xc000000f
<bagshik> It says try to insert the Windows 7 dvd and repair the computer
<sagaci> So it's on the menu now?
<bagshik> yes it is :)
<Jordan_U> XenophiliusPhoen: If you follow the instructions in the installer and use automatic partitioning it's very easy and 99% chance partitioning will go fine and you'll still be able to boot windows. And for the off 1% you have recovery disks.
<sagaci> Insert the dvd then
<bagshik> the problem is when I try to repair
<bagshik> it says that Windows can't find any OS on your hard driver to repair
<bagshik> it's really weird :S
<bagshik> is it because of GRUB ?
<Jordan_U> bagshik: No, by that point GRUB has long since finished its job.
<sagaci> Maybe you might be better off to reinstall windows
<bagshik> yes I tried that too :S
<bagshik> the installer couldn't find any hard drive
<bagshik> I don't understand the problem
<bonjoyee> bagshik: can you boot ubuntu on that computer?
<sagaci> Reinstall will wipe the slate clean
<bagshik> what do you mean ?
<incognito> XenophiliusPhoen I agree with Jordan_U. I know a lot of really super uber hard core linux users who have told me many times that the automatic partitioning is very reliable. I just never use it myself, becuase I always want to have a data drive that is shared by all OS's on my box.
<bagshik> I'm on Ubuntu now ?
<bagshik> well first of all, how can I access all my files on ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> bagshik: Try asking in ##windows.
<bagshik> on all the partitions of the hard drive
<bagshik> is there a way ?
<sagaci> Your windows files?
<Jordan_U> bagshik: Places > Computer
<bagshik> ok wait let's see
<sagaci> Obv not
<bonjoyee> bagshik: could you paste your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file?
<bonjoyee> bonjoyee: use pastebin though..
<sagaci> :>
<incognito> bagshik you should be able to see all your partitions in ubuntu
<bagshik> I see the most of them
<bagshik> but not the partition with windows on it
<bagshik> so I can't access my previous files on Windows
<bagshik> I'm trying to find a way but I'm new to ubuntu ><
<bonjoyee> bagshik: could you paste your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file?
<bagshik> ok
<jurgentje> Hi all... I'm trying to compile entagle (www.entangle-photo.org) but it gives me an error message that hal is not the right version (>= 0.50 ... but it's 0.54-ubuntu according to synaptic)
<incognito> !pastebin bafshik
<dnivra> !pastebin | bagshik
<ubottu> bagshik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bagshik> ok
<craig_> lo
<craig_> i followed someone's advice to install new version of x
<craig_> edgers
<craig_> but now when i boot my pc normally, it buggers up
<craig_> i get segmentation faults etc
<bagshik> dnivra what's pastebin ? :)
<craig_> how can i revert back to none-edgers x server
<dnivra> !pastebin | bagshik
<soreau> craig_: ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<springer> Thanks for the help, i have to go now, sleep
<dnivra> bagshik, do read what ubottu told you :). it's used "For posting multi-line texts...."
<incognito> !pastebin | bagshik
<ubottu> bagshik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<craig_> soreau, how do i do that :s
<tmedema> Hi folks. I have been struggling with an issue for a while now. I bought a toshiba satellite l670 notebook, with windows 7 and downloaded ubuntu 10.10. I installed ubuntu 10.10 from the CD, this works fine, also had an internet connection. With the CD, I can even run linux without installing without problems (with gnome too). However, after installing I can only run ubuntu in fail safe graphics mode. If I run it normally, it does not
<incognito> bagshik read those instructions
<soreau> craig_: Boot into recovery mode and drop to a root shell then run that command
<bagshik> here is the link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/545225/
<craig_> soreau, im on recovery now
<jurgentje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545226/   <- trying to run ./configure on the entangle-0.2.0 source. Anyone with a clue?
<tmedema> Also, every few seconds about 13 lines popup right through my text. And, when I look through the logs at startup, it says : Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. Fatal server error: no screens found.
<craig_> ppa-purge is an unknown command?
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, do `sudo fdisk -l` to list all partitions, you should see the NTFS one your windows is on
<bagshik> ok ;)
<dnivra> jurgentje, well it's pretty self-explanatory. "Package 'hal' not found"
<soreau> craig_: Install it.
<craig_> ah ok ty
<tmedema> When I run startx manually in the console, I get a black screen and nothing happens. It only works with fail safe graphics mode in recovery mode.
<craig_> soreau, sory, its inferus, cant change nick =-]
<jurgentje> dnivra, it is installed, it's version 0.54-ubuntu
<craig_> soreau, now i've done that, how do i put the normal xorg back on
<dnivra> jurgentje, Do read even below-"you may set the environment variables...."
<craig_> or does it do that automatically?>
<soreau> craig_: You have done what?
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, if you see it listed, note it's /dev/sd?? device address, you can use that to mount the filesystem so you can access the files
<craig_> ppa-purge
<bagshik> I can't see any NTFS on the list, here is the link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/545227/
<craig_> does it swap it back to normal xorg stuff
<magman> #ubuntu
<jurgentje> dnivra, well... there's my question... what should I set those variables to?
<dnivra> jurgentje, "PKG_CONFIG_PATH" i guess.
<jurgentje> I don't have a clue how to figure that one out
<soreau> craig_: Yes it should completely restore to official ubuntu packages
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, you are using SFS? o.O
<dnivra> jurgentje, neither do I :). maybe you should check the forums.
<Jordan_U> bagshik: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<dnivra> jurgentje, forums of entangle that is.
<bonjoyee> bagshik: looks like what ubuntu detects is your recovery partition?
<bagshik> what's SFS ?
<craig_> soreau, thanks
<dnivra> jurgentje, entangle also has an IRC channel #entangle on OFTC.
<craig_> now.. how else can i get WoW to work ;-)
<bagshik> I'm confused guys ><...
<egsome> I've bad fonts in Google Chrome on Ubuntu 10.10 64bit, Anyone have problem like me ? ( Fonts are unclear in some pages, although the font size is big enough in the settings of Chrome )
<jurgentje> yeah, they're not that alive, but I'll post something there anyway. Thanks. And about the channel... I joined it, and became op and only member :p
<misreckoning> hi guys... I have issues with open source radeon drivers, anyone available for help? glxinfo says that I have direct rendering enabled, but with software rasterizer -.-
<tmedema> Anyone read my wall of text above? ^^
<jurgentje> so I left that server and channel again
<dnivra> jurgentje, you joined #entangle on OFTC and you became OP?
<jurgentje> yeps, it was empty
<misreckoning> tried to fix it but it didn't work for me :/ I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 with Mobile 5870
<soreau> craig_: Get a better card? Im surprised anything went wrong. My rv350 (radeon 9600) works great with xorg-edgers and several games work that have never worked in the past
<soreau> craig_: Works great with gallium driver
<wish^> I cant access the grub boot menu, when i press "esc" at boot i get an error Glib-warning '':pwuid?
<dnivra> jurgentje, wow! now that is surprising.
<jurgentje> dnivra, you tell me :D
<soreau> craig_: What was buggered about it?
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, when you resized the partitions, did you make room in front of the windows partition instead of behind it?
<Spoilt> Hello everyone
<bagshik> wait let me remember ><
<dnivra> jurgentje, well i have no clue; lemme check.
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, to be quite honest, your partition layout is totally confusing
<bagshik> I did the partitioning in Windows
<Advo> Hi there, i ran some commands from another terminal (which is still in use), i cant check bash history as ive not ended the session, is there a way I can see what i typed in an active session? I'm logged in as the same user..
<bagshik> really ?
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, your swap looks bigger than your root filesystem
<Spoilt> i have HP G62  laptop with broadcom BCM4313 wifi chipset
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, by *a lot*
<craig_> soreau, wouldnt startx
<bagshik> i'm a real noob with ubuntu ><
<Spoilt> i cannot find drivers for it for ubuntu
<Spoilt> i need urgent help
<craig_> thx for help ppl
<soreau> craig_: That doesnt sound right at all. What was the error? Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<craig_> 1 mo
<Spoilt> hey anyone
<dnivra> jurgentje, maybe somebody could help. i don't know :).
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, you did that in windows? it doesn't look like either SFS partition is big enough for windows
<Spoilt> please help me with ubuntu drivers for wifi
<bagshik> but what's the problem here :S ?
<bagshik> and what's SFS ?
<soreau> Spoilt: Which card is it as reported by lspci?
<bagshik> cause I never saw it in Windows
<jurgentje> dnivra, thanks for looking with me :D  ... I just wanted to join their mailing list... and got the developer's email address... I'll mail with him :)
<wish^> I cant access the grub boot menu, when i press "esc" at boot i get an error "Glib-warning" and the computer just continues to boot
<misreckoning> oh... it seems that 58xx cards aren't supported -.
<misreckoning> -.-
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, SFS is probably dynamic disks
<soreau> misreckoning: you mean radeon hd58xx?
<dnivra> jurgentje, could you try install libhal-dev and try?
<bagshik> i'm really confused ><...
<misreckoning> soreau: yeah
<Spoilt> hey help me with BCM4313
<Spoilt> please
<bagshik> I should've never installed ubuntu
<tmedema> When I get a "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration -> Fatal server error: no screns found" error when I try to boot ubuntu and only get a console but can start ubuntu from the CD or in fail safe graphics mode, what does that mean?
<incognito> bagshik is the windows a new install, or was it already existing?
<bagshik> it was already there
<misreckoning> soreau: any ideas?
<soreau> misreckoning: It is supported by the proprietary fglrx driver as well as the open radeon driver upstream
<bagshik> I can format and reinstall everything but I need my files
<magman> Ubuntu is Great
<bagshik> and in ubuntu I don't know the way to access them
<Spoilt> how to install drivers for BCM4313 chipset wifi
<soreau> ! broadcom | Spoilt
<ubottu> Spoilt: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jurgentje> dnivra, good idea, trying it right away :)
<bagshik> ubuntu is good but apparently not in dualboot
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, did you backup your files?
<misreckoning> soreau: yes I've been using fglrx so far, but now I wanted to try the open driver...
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, ubuntu dual boots fine, i dont know what you did to end up with this
<bagshik> no I didn't, I know it's stupid
<magman> If you are not sure about it run it in (VB) Virtual Box and ease into it....
<incognito> bagshik did you pastebint the sudo blkid output? I didn't see it.
<misreckoning> soreau: also tried the ppa repository with newer radeon drivers but it didn't help, so, whats that upstream?
<jurgentje> dnivra, thanks... That got me an item further :D
<dnivra> jurgentje, np :)
<bagshik> what did I have to do ?
<bagshik> tell me the command
<jurgentje> how I didn't think of installing the dev files myself.
 * opensauce needs assistance... what is the correct way to install sshd from the shell with pacman - or is it installed already?
<soreau> misreckoning: Then you will want to install xorg-edgers repo and subsequently, libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<bagshik> I'm gonna try with fixboot
<dnivra> jurgentje, neither did I. just google suggested trying that :)
<misreckoning> soreau: got it
<Spoilt> hey soreau and ubottu i have read this whole thing but was still unable to solve the problem
<bonjoyee> c0nv1ct:  is testdisk an option for bagshik?
<incognito> bagshik open the terminal and type:        sudo blkid
<bagshik> ok
<dnivra> Spoilt, uBOTtu is a bot :)
<soreau> misreckoning: But you must completely remove fglrx since it does not allow the open driver to work
<c0nv1ct> bonjoyee, maybe worth a try, but it looks like it was written over
<Spoilt> can u ppl explain to me step by step
<craig_> right soreau  will nopaste the log
<jurgentje> dnivra,  what search terms did you use?
<misreckoning> soreau: done that
<gharz> guys, is ubuntu netbook remix only runs with netbooks? can i also install this on a regular laptop?
<incognito> bagshik and then copy and paste the output to pastebin.
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, that fdisk output shows that the only non-ubuntu space totals 300mb
<Spoilt> i am a noob in ubuntu pls help here
<misreckoning> soreau: I'll try harder... tty if anything changes
<dnivra> jurgentje, just searched for the error shown "Package requirements (hal >= 0.5.0) were not met:" :)
<bagshik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545228/
<bonjoyee> c0nv1ct: as if its a high level format..the data shud be there?
<soreau> misreckoning: Also you will likely want a latest kernel, the very latest not provided by any ppa though the kernel pps is better than nothing
<bagshik> Oh my God really convict ? :S...
<c0nv1ct> bagshik, unless it was overwritten, then it may not be as easy to recover
<craig_> soreau, http://pastie.org/private/qqulebu7pu2ffw0nsm4slq
<c0nv1ct> wups, that was for bonjoyee
<misreckoning> soreau:  2.6.35 here
<rooks> gharz, i run normal ubuntu on my msi netbook
<bagshik> I'm gonna try and reboot
<bagshik> I will let you know
<c0nv1ct> bonjoyee, actually, since his swap is the largest partition, it may not have been written hardly at all
<Spoilt> soreau pls help
<Spoilt> step by step
<c0nv1ct> bonjoyee, most of the data can probably be recovered from that area
<gobbe> gharz: netbook version is normal ubuntu + unity
<incognito> bagshik google search for supergrub2 bootdisk
<jurgentje> dnivra, anyway thanks alot
<gobbe> gharz: so feel free to run it on whatever you want :)
<gharz> gobbe & rooks: i see. thanks for the info
<bonjoyee> c0nv1ct: i strongly recommend testdisk here..nothing to lose!!
<bagshik> ok
<c0nv1ct> bonjoyee, testdisk is always worth a try
<soreau> craig_: 1) Why are you using an xorg.conf file? 2) Why are you trying to load fglrx? It hasnt supported your card for years
<c0nv1ct> it has saved my rear many times
<van7hu> hi, has anyone here used sakis3g ?
<gharz> gobbe: but i do have 1 question... i am already running ubuntu on my laptop using wubi... can i install netbook remix with wubi as well?
<craig_> soreau, i just did what u said :s
<Spoilt> hey pls help me with broadcom drivers
<Spoilt> step by step
<bazhang> !broadcom | Spoilt take a read first
<ubottu> Spoilt take a read first: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gharz> i just don't wanna mess with my current settings... i just want to make sure that running installing 2 ubuntu using wubi if this is possible
<gobbe> gharz: i dont know about wubi, i prefer normal installation on second partition if i want to save windows also
<soreau> craig_: I never told you to use an xorg.conf file. You should not even have an xorg.conf file
<craig_> soreau, have no idea matey, honestly
<craig_> what should i be on / have?
<gobbe> gharz: if you have normal ubuntu already just insall unity
<gobbe> gharz: then you can run normal gnome or unity
<gharz> gobbe: oooohhhh
<gharz> gobbe: does it mean that netbook remix is just the same as ubuntu with gnome except for unity?
<bonjoyee> bagshik: c0nv1ct: /dev/sda4 seems to be the  hp recovery partition...see if we have recovery option in BIOS?
<c0nv1ct> i wanna know how bagshik ended up with a 228gb swap
<craig_> LMAO
<c0nv1ct> bonjoyee, but it is only 100mb
<bonjoyee> c0nv1ct: oh...is it?
<c0nv1ct> between sda2 and sda3 there are like 300gb of unused space
<gharz> gobbe: i thought netbook remix has a different boot procedure
<bonjoyee> c0nv1ct:hmm..
<wish^> I cant access the grub boot menu, when i press "esc" at boot i get an error "Glib-warning" and the computer just continues to boot
<craig_> soreau, should i not be on xorg?
<bazhang> wish^, hold shift
<c0nv1ct> bonjoyee, his rootfs, sda3 is 23gb
<DaPsou> hi, i've got a problem with intel tvout and ubuntu 10.10, my screen flicker like hell when something move at screen, i've tried with vesa drier and no problem .. any idea ?
<Timmmm> Hi, I have a device that identifies itself as a printer, causing ubuntu to search for drivers every time I turn it on. How can I stop this?
<c0nv1ct> i think that fdisk output is the most confusing i've ever seen, doesnt make a bit of sense
<wish^> really bazhang?
<bonjoyee> c0nv1ct: any way to restore the partition table? apart from testdisk?
<bazhang> wish^, yes
<c0nv1ct> bonjoyee, testdisk would be simplest
<soreau> craig_: X is smart enough to know what is best for most setups. You should get rid of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0nv1ct> bonjoyee, there is photorec
<craig_> oh?
<soreau> craig_: Also your log cuts off some lines but I suspect you are booting with radeon.modeset=0 which is not allowing gallium to work at all
<DaPsou> photorec is based on testdisk ^^
<craig_> ah
<wish^> Ty bazhang!! :d
<craig_> soreau, possibly m8
<craig_> i need to use nomodeset otherwise my laptop doesnt boot...
<craig_> or at least, i did?
<DaPsou> craig_ > same problem for me (sort of)
<wish^> but it looks like my computer wont even start in recovery mode
<incognito> bagshik if you download the super grub2 boot disk, and run it and boots, then that pretty much tell you that you can fix your problem with grub:    http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/
<DaPsou> i need to get rid of kms drivers but for intel
<soreau> craig_: Well try reinstalling xorg-edgers and the experimental mesa package then reboot and do not use modeset=0
<craig_> hmm ok
<craig_> and ppa-purge if it fucks up?
<wish^> Ok so i removed the Nvidia x server drivers and now i cant get a gui past the ubuntu loading screen. Is there any way i can start the computer to the command line and reload some drivers?
<soreau> craig_: because without modesetting, you are using the old driver which is not going to do anything for you
<craig_> ah ok
<craig_> right will try again soreau
<craig_> where did you get that huge install command for gallium
<craig_> can't find irc log :d
<Taos> I have a sitecom WL-1200 wifi card on my laptop does anyone know how I can get ubuntu to use it?
<soreau> craig_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbg && sudo reboot
<craig_> tyvm
<soreau> np
<craig_> right brb, again
<craig_> :D
 * craig_ tries not to break laptop
<Taos> Anyone?
<icesword> silent today
<Inferus> soreau, it works !
<Inferus> thanks very much mate, you're a legend :D
<Inferus> nomodeset was buggering it
<Taos> im stuck with a non-networked machine and I want package manager
<craig_> soreau, should the dual tmu thing work now
<wish^> Ok so i removed the Nvidia x server drivers and now i cant get a gui past the ubuntu loading screen. Any ideas what i can do to fix this issue? Ive tried to start the computer in recovery mode with no luck
<soreau> craig_: Show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer
<craig_> ok 1 mo
<craig_> soreau, it says i need to install mesa-utils
<craig_> that ok?
<incognito> c0nv1ct how did you determine the size of baghik's partitions. I have been looking at his pastebins, and I don't see where that information is reflected.
<soreau> craig_: Yes
<craig_> soreau, i dont know if its just me, but this driver seems to be giving me better colour definition in linux
<craig_> the display seems clearer / better
<craig_> MESA DRI R300 soreau
<qwd> Hi, I think I found a bug but I want someone here to confirm. Go to http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/enodv/i_would_never_shoot_an_animal_for_its_fur_or_for/ and click the link at the top (to imgur), then press the back button, and then forward button. Image should now be stretched to fill the window and not normal size.
<soreau> craig_: What is the complete output?
<craig_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS600 7942) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<vh1233> hi
<c0nv1ct> incognito, it states the size of each cylinders, you multiply that by the cylinder size
<icesword> hi
<craig_> is that a good thing soreau ?
<vh1233> i have a problem i want to scp something from a server to my computer (ubuntu ) and it says that the permission is denied
<vh1233> what can i do  ?
<soreau> craig_: What about dpkg -l|grep experimental?
<mrxtian> vh1233: which computer are you running the command on
<j1had> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/8945/73320790.png
<vh1233> on the server
<craig_> soreau, http://pastie.org/private/7uwy0oodyfzzarwiil4mq
<soreau> craig_: Well that is strange..
<craig_> oh?
<Taos> Anyone got any idea how I can get a sitecom wireless wl-120 card to work with ubuntu
<mrxtian> vh1233: what is your command line
<soreau> craig_: The experimental package should have installed the gallium driver which should show up in glxinfo renderer string
<craig_> oh
<craig_> soreau, i wonder if i dont have the repository..
<soreau> craig_: You do because the -experimental package is provided by xorg-edgers
<craig_> oh ok
<craig_> so, it's provided me with the wrong version of driver?
<soreau> craig_: So it seems you are using the new drivers but not gallium.
<vh1233> scp gradient vhs@vhs-laptop:~/Documents/
<craig_> oh
<craig_> soreau, thats weird
<soreau> craig_: Oh wait maybe not...
<craig_> soreau, weirdly, WoW tries to launch now!
<craig_> it changes screen res, etc
<craig_> but then just sorta hangs for the moment
<soreau> craig_: Yea yours says ubuntu, it is supposed to say 0ubuntu0sarvatt~maverick
<craig_> but its still downloading so i dunno
<vh1233> mrxtian: scp gradient vhs@vhs-laptop:~/Documents/
<soreau> craig_: Dont try any wine games until you get wine1.3 and gallium installed
<craig_> soreau ok
<wish^> Ok so i removed the Nvidia x server drivers and now i cant get a gui past the ubuntu loading screen. Any ideas what i can do to fix this issue? Ive tried to start the computer in recovery mode with no luck
<icesword> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<randy_> I just instlll cups and it print pdf script from apt,but can't print pdf
<soreau> craig_: After xorg-edgers is installed, use these instructions http://www.winehq.org/download/deb then install wine1.3 (wine1.2will be the default)
<mrxtian> and vhs is a valid user on the ubuntu, that is allowed check /etc/ssh/ssh_conf on ubuntu box
<craig_> already got wine 1.3 soreau
<soreau> craig_: ok
<craig_> got to walk to my gf's soon... 2 hour walk LOL
<craig_> its snow everywhere here :)
<soreau> craig_: Just log out to restart X after xorg-edgers is installed and glxinfo should show gallium
<soreau> craig_: Then you will have the best drivers for your card
<Taos> I can't find ubuntu dirvers for my wifi card, can anyone help me set it up
<Taos> ?
<soreau> craig_: Or actually, I think xorg-edgers installs a kernel now too so you will need to reboot
<craig_> hmm
<craig_> ok
<craig_> i will brb then !
<craig_> :)
<mrxtian> vh1233:that user may have it's own ~/.ssh/ssh_config
<kubanc> will twinview be able to work on ubuntu 10.10, if a have ati mobility radeon x1400 graphic card?
<vh1233> mrxtiian: i dont have such a file or directory
<UnholyTerror> kubanc, does it work now?
<llutz_> it's ~/.ssh/config
<mrxtian> vh1233: have you tried to use ssh eg ssh vhs@<hostname>
<soreau> kubanc: Twinview is specific to the proprietary nvidia driver so no.
<vh1233> mrxtian: yes and it says that it cannot connect because port 22 is closed
<soreau> kubanc: Instead, the 1400 would use the open radeon driver which has much better support using xrandr 1.2 which the nvidia driver still does not support
<mrxtian> vh123: is the service running sshd?
<craig_> soreau, ! SGI
<craig_> as my vendor
<kubanc> soreau, let's say enabling dual monitors, or enabling s-video... I know that twinview comes from nvidia, so i agree with you, that it won't work with ATI
<llutz_> vh1233: check local machine for sshd running "sudo lsof -i :22"
<soreau> craig_: Show the complete output of glxinfo|grep renderer
<dnivra> vh1233, or even "service ssh status"
<craig_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS600 7942) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<soreau> kubanc: I use S-video and dual monitors with no problems
<kubanc> UnholyTerror, right not dual monitors view is not working. It's working well in Windows XP, so connection between computer and TV is not false
<soreau> craig_: Nope, still not right. It needs to report gallium
<craig_> huh
<kubanc> soreau, what graphic card do you have?
<craig_> soreau, client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<craig_> is that not gallium :S
<soreau> craig_: That is meaningless
<craig_> ah ok
<llutz_> vh1233: if your local machine is behind a router: have you set portforwarding (WAN 22 -> your local machine 22)?
<craig_> so why am i not getting gallium =[
<soreau> craig_: Make sure your experimental package shows 7.10.0+git20101215.dbb679e5-0ubuntu0sarvatt~maverick
<vh1233> llutz_: no i didnt
<craig_> huh
<soreau> craig_: Make sure to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade after installing xorg-edgers
<vh1233> it says COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<vh1233> ssh     1899  vhs    3u  IPv4  21865      0t0  TCP vhs.alex.stw.uni-erlangen.de:54155->tcdx031.chemie.uni-erlangen.de:ssh (ESTABLISHED)
<soreau> kubanc: rv350 (Radeon 8600)
<craig_> soreau,  what about dist-upgrade
<UnholyTerror> kubanc, what about System->Monitors? you can't enable second monitor?
<soreau> kubanc: rv350 (Radeon 9600)*
<dnivra> vh1233, in future use pastebin-makes it easier to read.
<dnivra> !pastebin | vh1233
<ubottu> vh1233: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> kubanc: The only thing is, S-video is currently hard coded to 800x600 though Im trying to change that
<craig_> soreau, both done
<vh1233> sorry
<craig_> soreau, you do know im on ati, right?
<llutz_> vh1233: no ssh (LISTEN), "sudo apt-get install openssh-server && sudo service ssh start" after you configured portforwarding
<vh1233> llutz_: how do i configure postforwarding ?
<llutz_> vh1233: check your router-config
<soreau> craig_: No, just update and upgrade and make sure xorg-edgers is installed in sys>admin>update manager>settings>pther software tab
<kubanc> soreau, it is working, if i wen't to system/monitors, but the only thing that i can enable is same image on LCD and TV
<soreau> craig_: Yes you have radeon 1200 (the ATI name has officially been dropped in favor of Radeon)
<dnivra> llutz_, what vh1233 has pasted shows he's connected to some server via ssh. right?
<llutz_> dnivra: using ssh-client yes
<soreau> kubanc: Pastebin the output of xrandr
<dnivra> llutz_, yes using ssh-client. thanks!
<llutz_> vh1233: check http://portforward.com   for help
<craig_> soreau,  i cant see it in other software
<vh1233> llutz_: thank you very much
<craig_> oh wait, im being blind
<craig_> hey its not ticked soreau ?
<soreau> craig_: Tick it
<craig_> done
<craig_> :D
<llutz_> dnivra: sshd should show up like this: sshd    979 root    3u  IPv4   8191      0t0  TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<craig_> ahhh
<craig_> soreau, i got a huge list of updates?
<soreau> craig_: Now update, upgrade and see if it installs a kernel in addition to everything
<soreau> yes
<craig_> 91 updates
<soreau> right
<dnivra> llutz_, yes-i tried that :). thanks! it's just that i've never seen that particular output he pasted :).
<craig_> soreau, x11 and more
<vh1233> llutz_: but when im connected to a network i have to go to the admin for porforwarding ?
 * craig_ hopes this works
<craig_> :d
<soreau> craig_: The entire driver stack from the kernel to userspace and mesa (opengl)
<craig_> kk
<soreau> craig_: You will have opengl 2.1 (currently you are running 1.5)
<craig_> :D
<craig_> aewsome
<craig_> if it works
<FloodBot3> craig_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> lol
<kubanc> soreau, xrandr for settings when i would like same image on monitor and LCD, or when i would like to extend my screen to TV?
<llutz_> vh1233: portforwarding is only needed if you're NATed. if your local-IP is accessible from WAN you don't need it.
<soreau> kubanc: Pastebin the output of xrandr
<craig_> i cant wait to get my laptop sorted
<mrxtian> :q
<craig_> its going to become my media / game box for my new tv ^_^
<craig_> i hope
<craig_> or i might use my pc for that...
<kubanc> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545237/
<mahsa> salam komakam konid
<mahsa> farda erae daram
<soreau> kubanc: xrandr --output S-video --auto --right-of LVDS
<vh1233> llutz_: how do i find out about it ? ;)
<mahsa> zabune mano midunin
<mahsa> could you help me
<llutz_> vh1233:  "sudo apt-get install openssh-server && sudo service ssh start" and then try to connect from your server again. if it works, you're not NATed ;)
<kubanc> soreau, not working, and now the picture is jumping
<dnivra> !ask | mahsa
<ubottu> mahsa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vh1233> llutz_: thx
<soreau> kubanc: xrandr --output S-video --off
<mahsa> can you speak persian
<bazhang> !ir | mahsa
<ubottu> mahsa: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<phix> hi
<Texomoible> hi
<phix> mahsa: I can't
<soreau> mahpton: What is not working about it?
<soreau> erm..
<kubanc> soreau, still, my picture is jumping, should i restart X server?
<phix> kubanc: reboot and call me back
<mahsa> thanks
<bazhang> phix, thats not helpful
<prodigel> hi all. I've been trying to install a wacom bamboo tablet with no success. Using ubuntu 10.10 and following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom had no success
<Prostaya> oh..hello, my dear  :)
<kubanc> phix, ok
<phix> bazhang: Standard helpdesk answer :)
<soreau> kubanc: Try xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x1024; xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1680x1050
<bazhang> phix, please don't
<phix> bazhang: right, this channel has a higher standard than lvl 1 helpdesk hey
<kubanc> soreau, still not working, i'll restart X server now...
<soreau> huh
<jchase520> any here use alsa drivers?
<phix> jchase520: yes
<phix> jchase520: and pulse
<phix> jchase520: oss is dead now
<jchase520> whats oss?
<vh1233> llutz_: now i can conect via ssh to my machine but scp from the server still doesnt work
<soreau> ! work | vh1233
<ubottu> vh1233: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jchase520> im trying to install the als driver but install instructions say to "run make" but there is no file named make
<Prostaya> do you speak in Russian ? õ)
<jchase520> alsa*
<bazhang> Prostaya, in #ubuntu-ru
<soreau> jchase520: Why are you trying to build alsa?
<dwarder> ! work |  dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder, please see my private message
<vh1233> it could not resolve hostname
<jchase520> i didnt see any other way to install the driver
<Jupp> where is the information for my SMB shares stored?
<soreau> jchase520: Is something not working? Alsa is installed on ubuntu by default already
<jchase520> it is?
<jchase520> 0_o
<soreau> yes
<phix> jchase520: oss was before alsa
<jchase520> lol
<WinstonSmith> Jupp, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jchase520> well i have no sound coming from my D2X
<llutz_> vh1233: use your IP adress or a dyndns service
<phix> jchase520: if you are using ubuntu Alsa shoujld be there already and it should habe all of the drivers you need, what sound card are you trying to get working>
<phix> ?
<fyksen> Is there an Torrent client that supports rss from eztv.it? (I dont want to use wine)..
<phix> fyksen: Don't use torrents
<kubanc> soreau, now it's working
<phix> fyksen: Use FTP/TLS
<jchase520> yes Ubuntu 10.10 , and asus D2X via PCI-e
<soreau> kubanc: Cool
<Atlantic777> Hi! Is there any way to downgrade Maverick to Lucid except clean install?
<fyksen> phix, Well, ftp isnt that good downloading series : /
<soreau> Atlantic777: nope
<kubanc> soreau, afkors it's cool, now i'll try hard restart to see if the settings are permanent...
<craig_> soreau, i am now on gallium =]
<phix> fyksen: it is, you just need to find a good site to download from :)
<iloveyou> Atlantic777, yes. but it's more trouble than it's worth.
<craig_> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS600
<soreau> kubanc: To make the settings permanent, use sys>prefs>monitors applet
<craig_> tyvm soreau  :D
<soreau> craig_: Cool, now does wow work?
<Jupp> WinstonSmith, that's the samba configuration but it doesn't contain any information on what's shared after the service is started
<phix> fyksen: Torrents are lame and open you up to distribution of files as well, which lowers bandwidth and could violate copyright, depending what you are downloading
<soreau> craig_: I am curious because I do not play that game ;)
<Jragon> Hello.
<craig_> OMFG soreau
<WinstonSmith> Jupp, explain please what you mean
<craig_> it does!
<soreau> craig_: :D
<craig_> tyvm :D
<craig_> how amazing
<FloodBot3> craig_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<craig_> i never thought it would
<Atlantic777> iloveyou, let's make some troubles :)
<soreau> craig_: gallium is very amazing
<fyksen> phix, check out my privat messages to u..
<itaylor57> soreau: you are on a roll today :>)
<jchase520> got it workin now thanks Phix!
<Jupp> WinstonSmith, I need to see a list of what's currently being shared and edit it
<dnivra> Atlantic777, i found this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto. hope it helps.
<craig_> soreau, i agree
<craig_> how do you know so much about it?
<phix> fyksen: done
<soreau> craig_: It is a new way of writing drivers and the radeon team is taking full advantage since they have AMD on their side now
<WinstonSmith> Jupp, well thats normally in the smb.conf at the end of the file
<craig_> jesus
<soreau> craig_: I have been testing the radeon driver for years
<vh1233> llutz_: it says Port:22 conection timed out
<iloveyou> Atlantic777, seriously. it's more trouble than it's worth. I did it once on a debian system, took me hours and hours, and after a week I reinstalled anyway because of little issues.
<craig_> soreau, its amazing :D
<craig_> really high fps too
<craig_> for a shit laptop
<craig_> :D
<Atlantic777> iloveyou, naaah ok
<WinstonSmith> Jupp, try a "testparm in the terminal"
<kubanc> soreau, the only thing that's bothering me is, that from time to time, picture get's flashy on TV
<WinstonSmith> Jupp, try a "testparm" in the terminal
<craiova> how can I set windows to default setting in grub, ubuntu 10.10?
<soreau> kubanc: Its always clear here. Are you using a good svideo cable?
<llutz_> vh1233: try "scp user@server:/file/you/want/to/download ~/path/to/store/it-locally"
<kubanc> soreau, yes, on windows XP, this isn't happening...
<craig_> right time to play
<craig_> <3 soreau
<craig_> :D
<craig_> thanks again m8
<DaPsou> is there is a way to use intel driver in xorg WITHOUT kms/modesetting ?
<FloodBot3> craig_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> kubanc: What does glxinfo|grep renderer say and which kernel are you using? (uname -r)
<cmpayc> Hello. I'm having trouble with hibernation. When I power the computer back up, fsck starts. Then computer reboots and all freeze information is lost. What goes wrong?
<dnivra> craiova, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed Display
<soreau> DaPsou: Boot with nomodeset or i915.modeset=0 as a kernel parameter
<DaPsou> soreau => i know but i cannot use intel drivers, only vesa ...
<DaPsou> hard for mythtv ^^
<vh1233> llutz_: thank you very much it worked
<vh1233> have a nice day
<kamo> salut
<g0bl1n> is multi touch in 1010 enabled ?
<g0bl1n> my trackpad allows it. How can I make it work under Meerkat ?
<kamo> c koi ce tchat?
<DaPsou> kamo => Ubuntu US, si tu veux il y as ubuntu-fr
<g0bl1n> netbook edition here
<kamo> mais commen ça marche? c la premiere fois que je viens sur ce tchat
<DaPsou> Kamo => pas ici, il n'est pas toléré de parler francais = http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aide:IRC
<icelink> hi there
<icelink> any ideas why nautilus-scripts do not show up if I start nautilus as sudo? the script is also activated in nautilus-scripts-manager if I start as sudo
<mohan1111> Where is the key for enabling and disabling the panels in gconf editor
<kamo> et comment je vais sur ubuntu.fr
<cdbs> !fr | kamo
<ubottu> kamo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<g0bl1n> kamo, /join #ubuntu-fr
<phix> :D
<mohan1111> I am in Desktop/session/required components in gconf editor.... How do i get the usual gnome panels? What is the value for "panel" key.
<Sheepherd> hey guys... im looking for a tool to simply sync my whole harddisk with an external harddisk. whats a good tool?
 * g0bl1n wants to have his trackpad multi gesture enabled
<g0bl1n> :-)
<WinstonSmith> mohan1111, gnome-panel
<DaPsou> rsync ? ^^
<cdbs> Sheepherd: you aim to restore a backup?
<Sheepherd> cdbs: in case of a hd failure, yes
<mohan1111> WinstonSmith: Thanks
<WinstonSmith> mohan1111, yw
<cdbs> Sheepherd: I guess you will have to use either rsync or deja-dup
<cdbs> Sheepherd: Ask others, I am not an expert in this regard, sorry
<Sheepherd> cdbs, WILL?
<Jragon> I have just installed CAPS, using the tar.gv file, but i dont know how i can run the applercation. How do you run the app?
<Jragon> tar.gz**
<phix> what is CAPS
<llutz_> Jragon: extract with tar xvf file.tar.gz   and read README
<phix> have you read the README or INSTALL file yet?
<cdbs> Sheepherd: Ask others, I am not an expert in this regard, sorry
<Jragon> I installed it with the guide on the internet.
<peng_> hello,i'm a fresh,
<wswbvgebgfsef> irc.openjoce.net
<bencahill_> peng_, hi there :)
<AbhiJit> hello peng_
<peng_> nice to meet you
<bencahill_> peng_, do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<Jragon> The read me says it's a plugin, but i dont know what for.
<peng_> yeah
<Jragon> CAPS, is a AMP software for ubuntu.
<llutz_> Jragon: why do you download/install software you don't know what its made for?
<peng_> just a simple question ,i think i can solve it ,thank you
<bencahill_> !ask | peng_
<ubottu> peng_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peng_> thanks
<Guest96685> hey
<Jragon> I looked on the ubuntu forums, for amp software, and someone said to use CAPS
<Jragon> But they didnt say anything else.
<bencahill_> rs0832, hey there!
<Dr_Willis> !info caps
<ubottu> caps (source: caps): C* Audio Plugin Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (maverick), package size 679 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Jragon> Thats the one.
<Jragon> It doesnt say what programme its for,
<W4RH4WK> why are there 2 shares for a users home directory in samba (i get a share named "homes" and <username> to access the users home directory)
<Dr_Willis> W4RH4WK:   the 'homes' share gets rerouted to whatever username is logging in.
<Dr_Willis> W4RH4WK:  if user 'billgates' was the one trying to connect it would point to his homedir.
<Dr_Willis> Once you connect to your Home. your users own name share also appears.
<XuMuK> hi there
<Dr_Willis> check the samba-doc package and the books in it. for more samba info then you would EVER want to know
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | W4RH4WK
<ubottu> W4RH4WK: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.1 (maverick), package size 1702 kB, installed size 7740 kB
<Gilos> i'm about to re-image my ubuntu partition, is there a ubuntu based distro that is recommended for a 1366x768 laptop?  (I really hate this resolution)
<W4RH4WK> Dr_Willis, is there a way to deactivate one of these 2 shares.. or should i just forget about one and use the other
<Dr_Willis> Gilos:  most any of them should work.  The netbook edition is sort of designed for 'lower res' screens with very little height. but  most any desktop should work find for that res.
<UnholyTerror> Gilos, netbook?
<UnholyTerror> Gilos, netbook edition?
<Dr_Willis> W4RH4WK:  Its proberly not worth worrying about.
<W4RH4WK> Dr_Willis, ok, thx
<Dr_Willis> W4RH4WK:  i just connect to the shares once, then bookmark them. I rarely browse for them
<rs0832> bencahill_: hi:) sorry about that
<bencahill_> rs0832, :)
<Jragon> I tried isntalling CAPS via the terminal and it installed but i still dont know how to open it.
<Gilos> it's not a netbook, actually its a well powered core 2 duo 2.4 with 4gb... it just has crappy resolution made for watching HD (dell)
<peng_> I cann't install 10.10 by usb. Because my computer cann't into it.there is nothing in it,can anyone help me ? thank you
<bencahill_> Gilos, you mean crappy as in 768 vs 800?
<Gilos> I'm thinking maybe something that takes more advantage of the widescreen and not much height
<UnholyTerror> peng_, can you set BIOS to allow usb boot?
<peng_> yeah
<vespertine> hi, someone with an ATI radeon xpress 200M or an ATI radeon X1200 here?
<Jragon> ...
<UnholyTerror> peng_, so what have you tried?
<AbhiJit> peng_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<peng_> my computer is ati
<bencahill_> vespertine, I had a laptop with a 200M, but it died before I could put ubuntu on it :(
<AbhiJit> peng_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<peng_> thanks
<vespertine> sorry to hear that bencahill
<Jragon> Dr_Willis, so do you know how to open it?
<vespertine> mine is a compaq presario V5000
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, what exactly is your question?
<bencahill_> vespertine, yeah it was a V2000z, go ahead and ask your question, someone may have an answer :)
<vespertine> about ati drivers
<vespertine> my 3D performance is awful
<vespertine> with ubuntu 9.04 was good,
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, with the stock ubuntu drivers?
<vespertine> but 9.10 and 10.04, 10.10 can't use even games as neverball
<vespertine> using radeon drivers, can't use fglrx
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, yes mine is awful too (with an x1600) but neverball runs fine
<bencahill_> Gilos, you only need 1280 (x) for 720p hd, but I guess they wanted the right aspect ratio, so it would fill up the entire screen...
<llutz_> Jragon: its just a ladspa-plugin. you need ann application for your task which uses ladspa
<bencahill_> Gilos, ...all depends on your needs and likes :)
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, but its because of KMS
<Jragon> Do you know of one like that then?
<vespertine> desktop with a x1200 hangs ramdonmly
<bencahill_> WinstonSmith, that game is so addicting :)
<WinstonSmith> bencahill_  :P
<vespertine> so I had to buy a 4670, solving the problem
<llutz_> Jragon: nope, i don't even know  exactly what ladspa, AMP etc is
<Jragon> Shame.
<Jragon> Ok then.
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, try turning off KMS. i did that hat better 3D performance but ugly tearing watching movies
<vespertine> i read something about incompatibility with ati drivers an news kernels
<Gilos> bencahill_ yep, I didn't pay enough attention on the video, when I bought this.. can't even hook it to my tv for the native 1920x1080 (or whatever)
<Jragon> I'll see if there is something else/
<peng_> you should get your driver first before you make your 3d
<vespertine> and new kernels, sorry
<Jragon> !info SuperRiff Guitar/Bass
<ubottu> 'Guitar/Bass' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<bencahill_> Jragon, ask the channel if the know of any ladspa applications for your needs
<Jragon> Ok.
<vespertine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600228
<bencahill_> Gilos, really sucks :( anyway, I've had ubuntu run on 1024x768, and it's really fine...
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, not that i know of
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, but 3D performance is way lower
<Jragon> Does anyone know of a bass amplification programme for ubutnu?
<Jragon> Ubuntu**
<xatcon> how can i cheak my webcam ?
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, i used to have more than 120 fps on Q3A now around 40
<xatcon> i m using cheese
<WinstonSmith> xatcon, try cheese
<Gilos> bencahill_ I had macbuntu running on here for a while.. just not enough vertical real estate.  I like all the fun GUI stuff, but I'm used to running on 20-24 inch monitors.
<WinstonSmith> lol
<bencahill_> WinstonSmith, lol :)
<xatcon> but not working
<bencahill_> Gilos, what kind of applications do you run?
<vespertine> glxgears 54.435 fps, :(
<xatcon> no device found shows every time
<Aufwind> does someone know how to deactivate the messages in xchat xyz entered the room and xyz left the room and so on?
<cmpayc> When I power on the computer after hibernation, fsck starts. Then computer reboots and all freeze information is lost. What goes wrong?
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, glxgears is not a valid way to measure 3D performance
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, mine is locked to 60 since KMS
<Dr_Willis> W4RH4WK:  i just noticed the 'homes' share here - did not work. but if i entered my user name in the path: smb://servername/willis  it did connect to my home  dir. weird.. it used to work both ways. I would say bookmark the smb://servername/YourUsername  type share to be the most reliable way
<WinstonSmith> 60 = refresh rate of monitor
<UnholyTerror> xatcon, what kind of cam? usb, ip?
<Gilos> bencahill_ when I run linux at home it's just normal web/email/rss/torrent/irc widget type stuff, at work I'm mostly in a ssh connection
<vespertine> thanks WinstomSmith
<vespertine> that was a doubt I had
<xatcon> inbuild cam 2mp
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, your welcome
<W4RH4WK> Dr_Willis, thx for having a look... i'll bookmark and forget about it ^^
<xatcon> dell 1535
<Gilos> bencahill_ buddy of mine got me into watching japaneese animee like bleach etc.
<vespertine> I used to play a 3d billiard game, but lots of popping and artifacts on my screen
<Jragon> Does anyone know of a bass amplification programme for Ubuntu?
<andrewmiller57> couldn't you do it through audacity?
<MichealH> andrewmiller57: Yes, You could
<vespertine> I could even play the free flight simulator (dont remember its name)
<vespertine> but now its impossible
<xatcon> how  can i cheak ? its workin or i hav to change it
<tmedema> Hi, can anyone help me out here? Trying to boot ubuntu on my toshiba laptop, but getting this log file: http://tom.pastebin.com/aqgXA9Ej ... it says: intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected. - I can run in fail safe graphics mode only.
<lamik> Hello, How can i add system tray in AWN?
<vespertine> only wait that free drivers improving
<WinstonSmith> vespertine, have a look at http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9632704
<MichealH> lamik: Install Awn but typing 'sudo apt-get install awn'
<vespertine> ty WinstonSmith, will try
<rigved> which package do i need to install to read .chm files?
<lamik> I have AWN installed, but i try add TRAY icon.. Icon Empathy, Rytmbox ico...
<MichealH> rigved: I beleive they are Chrrome Files
<WinstonSmith> lamik, just use the system tray applet that somes with awn
<erUSUL> rigved: xchm
<WinstonSmith> *comes
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  windows help files? theres several. gnochm is one also
<erUSUL> !info xchm
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.17-3 (maverick), package size 179 kB, installed size 776 kB
<Dr_Willis> !chm
<vespertine> but seems risky, love the risk, lol :D:D
<soreau> vespertine: I just finished helping someone with x1200
<lamik> WinstonSmith, where i can find this applet?
<E8newallm> Anyone else got problems with Ubuntu crashing after the last update?
<soreau> vespertine: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<WinstonSmith> lamik, dock preferences>applets
<vespertine> soreau: 10.10
<rigved> MichealH, erUSUL, Dr_Willis: thanx
<tmedema> Hi, can anyone help me out here? Trying to boot ubuntu on my toshiba laptop, but getting this log file: http://tom.pastebin.com/aqgXA9Ej ... it says: intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected. - I can run in fail safe graphics mode only.
<soreau> vespertine: What problem are you having?
<bencahill_> tmedema, have you tried the nomodeset boot option?
<tmedema> bencahill_: no, how can I set that?
<vespertine> with X1200 I have random hangs, but i solved buying ant ati4670
<vespertine> the problem is the laptop
<lamik> WinstonSmith i don't have this applet...
<vespertine> has a radeon xpress 200M
<WinstonSmith> lamik, you have to disable the gnome system tray too!
<soreau> ! who | vespertine
<ubottu> vespertine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vespertine> soreau ubottu: ok
<vespertine> first time here
<bencahill_> tmedema, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change%20Boot%20Options%20Temporarily%20For%20An%20Existing%20Installation
<lamik> But, i dont have this aplett, i must first use this aplet, and next to delete gnome system tray exit?
<vespertine> and sorry for my bad english :(
<WinstonSmith> lamik,  its called "notification area"
<bencahill_> tmedema, e.g. ro quiet splash nomodeset
<soreau> vespertine: What is wrong with the 200M
<lamik> Oh grate.. Thx, i try use this
<drew_> hello
<WinstonSmith> lamik, np :)
<vespertine> my 3d performance is awful
<bencahill_> drew_, hi there :) do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<vespertine> soreau: my 3d performance is awful
<drew_> I am having trouble configuring dual monitors
<drew_> with 10.04 new install
<soreau> vespertine: 200M isnt the greatest card in the world. I wouldnt expect a whole lot from it
<Dr_Willis> vespertine:  good idea to state your video card/chipset  when asking video related qwuestions
<drew_> ATI 9200 video card
<vespertine> soreau: I cant even use blender (used without problems with ubuntu 9.04)
<MichealH> drew_: Do you have drivers installed?
<Dr_Willis> My x200m laptop worked :) thats about all i can say. given its like a bottom of the barrel chipset.
<soreau> vespertine: first thing you should do is upgrade to 10.10
<lamik> WinstonSmith: I have problem. There is already another notification area running on this screen: Please remove the existing notificion area and restart.. How can i use this?
<vespertine> Dr_willis: lspci VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<drew_> I tried but it said X server not detected
<tmedema> bencahill_: added nomodeset and pressed ctrl+x, but it has no effect at all
<bencahill_> !who | drew_
<ubottu> drew_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> vespertine: In 10.10, there is a new driver that uses KMS which basically means a better more controlled driver
<kermit> how do i keep my cpu at full speed?
<WinstonSmith> lamik, that is probably the gnome notification area . you have to disable it
<vespertine> soreau: I am running 10.10 but I am thinking of downgrade to 9.04 again
<AbhiJit> !dualhead | drew_
<ubottu> drew_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<wish^> Ok so i removed the Nvidia x server drivers and now i cant get a gui past the ubuntu loading screen. Any ideas what i can do to fix this issue? Ive tried to start the computer in recovery mode with no luck
<bencahill_> tmedema, what's the graphics card?
<soreau> vespertine: Try installing xorg-edgers repo and subsequently, libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<vespertine> but 9.04 support is about to stop or even stopped yet
<drew_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AbhiJit> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<soreau> vespertine: This way you can try the latest gallium driver
<drew_> michael__, are you there?
<tmedema> bencahill_: Intel corporation core processor integrated graphics controller (rev 02)
<vespertine> soreau: ty
<drew_> michealH?
<lamik> Ok is good, thx :)
<vespertine> soreau: will try
<WinstonSmith> lamik, fine :)
<MichealH> Hi drew_
<soreau> vespertine: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbg && sudo reboot
<vespertine> soreau: Heard about that driver, going to get implemented on ubuntu 11.04 maybe?
<MichealH> drew_: If you kept tabbing you would have gotten to my name.
<WinstonSmith> soreau, any know problems with that driver?
<drew_> MichealH, ok I see now
<drew_> MichealH,  havent used IRC in 15 years
<MichealH> drew_: That is okay.
<soreau> vespertine: I dont know how they will work it in 11.04 but its ready to be default AFAIC
<wish^> Ok so i removed the Nvidia x server drivers and now i cant get a gui past the ubuntu loading screen. Any ideas what i can do to fix this issue? Ive tried to start the computer in recovery mode with no luck.. Any help is greatly appreciated
<coz_> drew_,    then a welcome back is in order :)
<soreau> WinstonSmith: That is a subjective question
<vespertine> soreau: ty
<Jragon> Is there a way to listen to what is being inputted at the same time as recording it?
<rigved> Jragon: yes
<Jragon> How?
<vespertine> and with all that coming changes in uuntu 11.04 hope will be a solution for ATI legacy cards
<WinstonSmith> soreau, i mean like rearing with movies for example
<WinstonSmith> *tearing
<rigved> Jragon: you can connect the audio output of your machine to your mic input
<vespertine> *ubuntu
<Jragon> Erm?
<coz_> Jragon,  what are you recording?
<Jragon> I'm recording my bass via the amp, using a aux cable i am plugging it in to the microphone jack.
<drew_> ty
<coz_> Jragon,  ah ok ... do you have a pair of headphones?
<Jragon> I'm using speakers.#
<llutz_> Jragon: check mixer settings, adjust capture level
<soreau> WinstonSmith: Gallium has to do more with 3D and opengl though I havent seen horrible tearing here
<Jragon> Errr...
<tmedema> bencahill_: no idea ?
<WinstonSmith> soreau, ty
<Jragon> How do you do that. I'm using Audacity to record
<coz_> Jragon,  mm ... open a terminal type    alsamixer  to see if any sliders are muted or tuned down   there may be an option in there for it ... i will check here
<Dr_Willis> vespertine:  thats more of an ati/X driver type developent. not really ubuntu Specific. BUt if ubuntu ever switches over to 'wayland' well.. that will be a whole nother level of chaos. :)
<soreau> WinstonSmith: If nothing else, it is faster which is naturally better
<llutz_> Jragon: alsamixer
<drew_> MichealH, So I have tried installing the ATI drivers but  says X server unable to connect
<vespertine> Dr_Willis: lol
<soreau> drew_: For what card model?
<Dr_Willis> WinstonSmith:  for video tearing, if using compiz. enable the 'sync' option theres there some where in ccsm
<MichealH> drew_: Have you restarted?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Jragon> Mic is all the way down.#
<Jragon> Audacity isnt picking up anything.
<vespertine> ty all
<drew_> soreau, ATI 9200
<soreau> WinstonSmith: Dr_Willis is referring to ccsm>General Options>Sync to Vblank
<drew_> MichealH,  reboot?
<bencahill_> tmedema, no, unfortunately :(
<WinstonSmith> Dr_Willis, i had that with the stock ubuntu driver, tried the sync option, no good :(. switched to xorg-edgers all good now. bad 3d performance though
<soreau> drew_: fglrx has not supported that card for years now. You need to remove it
<szayakh> What irc client would you recommend on ubuntu?
<coz_> Jragon,  not real skilled with recording on linux  ,,, did you look into  Ardour ?
<Jragon> !info Ardour
<ubottu> Package Ardour does not exist in maverick
<coz_> szayakh,  there are several  I personally us xchat   not gnome-xchat
<drew_> soreau, what card would you recommend for dual monitors?
<bencahill_> Jragon, lol :)
<szayakh> coz_, thanks
<soreau> drew_: A card with more than one output?
<coz_> Jragon,  open system/administration/synaptic package manager
<drew_> soreau, yes
<soreau> drew_: A card with more than one output.
<Jragon> Donme
<Jragon> Done**
<coz_> Jragon,   click   Settings and go to repositories  and the "Other software tab"   tick the boxes  there,,, I am almost certain ardour is in the repositories
<drew_> soreau, when you said remove it, the driver or the card?
<bencahill_> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.11-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 5125 kB, installed size 14840 kB
<bencahill_> Jragon, case sensitive :)
<coz_> Jragon,  when you tick those repose  and close out of the dialog hit the  "Reload" button then hit "Search"  and type in ardour
<soreau> drew_: fglrx/proprietary ati/catalyst driver
<bencahill_> Jragon, is in universe, as stated by ubottu :)
<wish^> Ok so i removed the Nvidia x server drivers and now i cant get a gui past the ubuntu loading screen. Any ideas what i can do to fix this issue? Ive tried to start the computer in recovery mode with no luck.. Any help is greatly appreciated
<soreau> drew_: The driver that you want is radeon and it is already installed and working by default. Installing fglrx will only break it
<Jragon> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.11-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 5125 kB, installed size 14840 kB
<coz_> Jragon,   there you go :)
<bencahill_> Jragon, :)
<rigved> Jragon: sorry if i confused you :)
<soreau> Ardour is actually pretty impressive except for the authors plead for monetary donations with guilt trips and comparisons to other pay-for multi track recording software
<drew_> soreau, the problem is that the acer monitor is shows the mirror of the nec monitor, but it is not in mirror mode.
<soreau> drew_: After you get rid of fglrx and restore radeon, pastebin the output of xrandr
<drew_> soreau, is there a detailed page that shows how to do that?
<soreau> drew_: Do what?
<bezao> there's a quick tutorial for share folders on my ubuntu vbox to my windows?
<hetkat> hi, I am trying to isntall java. I typed  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin , now I have a screen saying "Configuring sun-java6-jre" there is an OK button at the bottom but clicking it does nothing, also hitting Enter, O, Space does nothing
<hetkat> How do I continue
<coz_> hetkat,   is the "ok"  highlighted?
<papna> I'm running 10.04 and I periodically have a problem where I am unable to alt-tab or switch to a window by clicking. I'm sometimes unable to manipulate the apparent current window by clicking either. I have visual effects off and my mouse is fine. If I restart X, things work again.
<hetkat> no, its just rhe text <Ok> in the console
<drew_> soreau, removing fglrx, restoring radeon and pastbin?
<soreau> drew_: It depends on how many different ways you installed it
<erUSUL> hetkat: use tab to highlight the ok. press enter
<hetkat> many thanks!
<coz_> hetkat,  ah  mm  generallly I install sun java via synaptic  which then has  dialog with that "OK'  on it
<hetkat> not very good usability IMO tho
<soreau> ! pastebin | drew_
<ubottu> drew_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jemt> Hi. How do I get rid of gnome-utils, without removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<IdleOne> Jemt: you can safely remove the ubuntu-desktop package and reinstall it later. It is meta-package, basically a text file.
<nirazio> Hello, I have the HP All-in-One scanner (+printer + copy). Every time I try to scan I only get the xsane seg fault message. The HP drivers are latest and Ubuntu is 10.10. Also scanimage fails the same way, so it sounds like a driver issue.Does anyone know a fix to this one?
<coz_> Jemt,   out of curiosity....why do you want to remove them?
<Jemt> Installing it would reinstall gnome-utils, IdleOne
<soreau> drew_: I have to go but after you finish removing fglrx (uninstall fglrx packages and look for an uninstall script in /usr/share/ati if you used a .run file to install it) then reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri, remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then something like xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --right-of VGA-0
<IdleOne> Jemt: what coz said :)
<Jemt> coz_: I'm remastering Ubuntu. I'm creating an ISO with a minimum of software, and I don't want e.g. gnome-dictionary to show up in the application menu
<soreau> nirazio: Mine works fine. Does dmesg show any interesting messages?
<drew_> soreau, ty for the help
<coz_> Jemt,   I am wondering if you can control what shows up in the menu ahead of time  by editing it with alacarte
<coz_> Jemt,   although I havent tried ,,, it seems that by editing alacarte and which menu items will be in there should transfer over to the iso
<Jemt> coz_: Perhaps, but removing the software I don't want is prefered :)
<coz_> Jemt,   not sure then  ... You may want to scoot over the #gnome on the server or the official one on  gimpnet  #gnome
<coz_> Jemt,  are you using remastersys?
<Jemt> coz_: I don't believe this is a problem related to Gnome. After all, gnome-utils depends on ubuntu-desktop which has nothing to do with Gnome :)
<Jemt> coz_: Nope, doing it by hand
<Jemt> coz_: Extracting ISO, chrooting, etc
<nirazio> soreau: no
<Jragon> I  have got ardour but nothing is being recorded D=
<coz_> Jemt,   mmm.... then I am at aloss to help then,, I have not done this is for quite a while
<soreau> Jragon: You need to install jackd. I recommend qjackctl
<rigved> Jemt: if the packages are not required then you can remove them using autoremove. or use computer janitor or deborphan. don't know if it will work here
<IdleOne> Jemt: remove ubuntu-desktop as a dependency of ubuntu-desktop? don't ask me how :/
<IdleOne> you know what i meant there :)
<Jemt> coz_: Okay, thanks anyways, I appreciate it :)
<IdleOne> remove ubuntu-desktop as a dependency of gnome-utils
<Jragon> I got the newest version.
<drew_> soreau,  here's the pastbin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/545283/
<soreau> Jragon: You have to start jack
<Jragon> How?
<Jragon> I have somehting called Jack controller.
<Jemt> IdleOne: Dependencies probably can't be changed. I'm not that much into the inners of Ubuntu :)
<soreau> drew_: Try xrandr --output VGA-0 --right-of DVI-0
<Jemt> I've just read a few documents on remastering, and I have a handful of years experience with Debian - that's it :)
<maco> Jemt: apt-get source gnome-utils, then delete ubuntu-desktop from the debian/control Dependencies: line, then `debuild` and you get a new package
<soreau> Jragon: If you really want help, try their channel #ardour
<IdleOne> Jemt: you could make it a recommend instead of a depend, see what maco said :)
<maco> Jemt: should sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-utils     first though so you get the build dependencies so debuild will work
<Jemt> Interesting, thanks for the suggestion :)
<coz_> Jragon,   let me type up a text file that you will most likely have to use   hold on
<soreau> um.. a small crowd from ~guest@174.36.234.43-static.reverse.softlayer.com ?
<coz_> Jragon,    download this     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/SOUND%20ADD%20USER/set%20memory%20to%20unlimited    and I have typed in the directions with it
<wish^> Ok so i removed the Nvidia x server drivers and now i cant get a gui past the ubuntu loading screen. Any ideas what i can do to fix this issue? Ive tried to start the computer in recovery mode with no luck.. Any help is greatly appreciated
<soreau> wish^: What happens when you try recovery mode?
<soyouarm> anybody can help me,I had scim chinese input in my ubuntu,tonight i uninstall it ,and install the fcitx,but now i can make it out with contrl_space ,neither ibus
<wish^> starts loading and goes to black screen with nothing
<soyouarm> can not
<soreau> wish^: I guess you will have to boot a live cd and chroot in to fix it
<wish^> i dont have a livecd
<soreau> Well then you are screwed
<soreau> get Radeon next time
<Jemt> maco: Although.. I don't feel quite comfortable changing dependencies. Don't you think the dependency is there for a reason? I could easily break something
<rigved> wish^: can you get into the terminal login?
<maco> Jemt: yes it is probably there for a reason
<UnholyTerror> wish^, why did you remove them?
<Jemt> Could be to make installation easier. Who knows :)
<maco> Jemt: though im pretty sure its a new dependency... i used to be able to install gnome-utils on kubuntu without getting all of ubuntu
<wish^> I removed them because i needed to do a fresh install of the drivers because of some issues with screen resolution and panning..
<kinctan_> hi
<Jemt> maco: Good, it's worth a shot :)
<maco> Jemt: look at the debian/changelog and see who added it as a dependency? maybe they gave a reason?
<Jragon> coz_ I have done that now, should it be finished and work?
<kinctan_> which channel about android?
<kinctan_> which channel about android?
<wish^> Basically when i start the computer now, it starts up like normal and gives me the standard purple ubuntu loading screen then it just goes black. I hold shift and choose recovery mode and it starts doing its normal recovery loading sequence and then it just stops
<maco> kinctan_: /msg alis help
<Jemt> maco: Good idea. Thank you :)
<coz_> Jragon,   it should be set ..  you could restart x  just to be sure
<UnholyTerror> wish^, can you get to a terminal, like ctrl f2 or alt ctrl f2?
<stevr1it> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i don't have acroread in my repository, how can i add it?
<craiova> how can I set windows to default setting in grub, ubuntu 10.10?
<jchase520> i know you can set windows as defualt by the msconfig menu in windows
<Jeruvy> craiova: edit your grub and make Windows your default boot
<Jeruvy> !grub | craiova
<ubottu> craiova: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wish^> UnholyTerror: ctrl+alt+f2 gives me a white line in the top left as if its loading a terminal then goes black
<tavish> hi, i need to set up a bash script to run with a keyboard shortcut, and the bash script uses wmctrl to resize windows. but the shortcut doesnt work. what should be the command in the keyboard shortcut?
<Jragon> Coz_ still nothing.
<wish^> UnholyTerror: its as if x no longer has a config file to read and cannot display any picture
<UnholyTerror> wish^, try f3
<wish^> UnholyTerror: I can tell by looking at the resolution of the ubuntu logo on the loading screen that its been reverted to a 800x600
<crimsun> Jemt: is this for Maverick? gnome-utils certainly doesn't depend on ubuntu-desktop. Did you mean another package?
<UnholyTerror> ok, try ctrl alt f3
<UnholyTerror> f4 f5 f6...
<Jemt> maco: Odd, 'apt-cache showpkg gnome-utils' does not reveal any dependencies to ubuntu-desktop. Ubuntu-desktop depends on gnome-utils, but a reverse dependency (ubuntu-desktop > gnome-utlis) should not force me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Jragon> Coz_ Any idea whats wrong with it?
<coz_> Jragon, mmm   I would scoot over to the #ardour channel and speak with them... its likely a setting  that is being  ignored
<crimsun> hink you misunderstand the dependency relationship?
<Jragon> Ok.
<Jragon> What irc is it on?
<crimsun> Jemt: I think you misunderstand the dependency relationship?
<coz_> Jragon,   it is on freenode  so where you type here just type    /join #ardour
<vipul> i have changed my account password through root user with this command "passwd" but when i relogin with new password to a root user i can't able to login
<Jemt> crimsun: Possibly. But what am I missing? ubuntu-desktop depends on gnome-utils, not the other way around.
<Jragon> Thanks
<vipul> i have changed my account password through root user with this command "passwd" but when i relogin with new password to a root user i can't able to login but when i try the old password then i able to use root acess PLz help me
<wish^> UnholyTerror: none of those works.. When im in the grub menu though, it displays 4 things i can load, 2.6.32-35-generic + same in safe mode and also 2.6.31-17-generic + safe mode
<coz_> vipul,    did you use     sudo passwd
<vipul> no
<coz_> vipul,  then that is the issue...did you try the old password?
<vipul> coz_, i just went insde root and use this command passwd<-------
<Jemt> All the same, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, so I could easily remove it without the lose of packages. But the description says: "It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed."
<Jemt> So I'm afraid I might break the upgrade mechanism
<gavin_> Hi Folks. So I have a windows key on my laptop. I must admit I find the windows key handy. How can I customise ubuntu so that when I press the windows key it "pulls down" the menu at top left for application/ places / system?
<vipul> yes with old password i can able to acess again my root
<vipul> but new password is not working
<wish^> UnholyTerror: if i choose either of the newest installs, recovery mode or not.. its like the screen just turns itself of
<Random832> Jemt: that's just so if they add packages you get them
<bezao> i have ubuntu-server 9.10 running how can i upgrade to 10.10 ?
<Random832> gavin_: why not just hit alt-f1?
<coz_> vipul,    ok   so open a terminal in your user account and type   sudo passwd  if you want a new user password,, if you are trying to use root  as a login option that is a different matter
<Jemt> Random832: Oh, I see! Then it's probably not a problem if I remove it
<Jemt> Random832: Believe me, I really appreciate that information :)
<Random832> !pm | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gavin_> Random832 : did not know that command so I have learnt something today.. Now for efficiency how can I get to that with 1 press with the "windows key"?
<Jeruvy> bezao: you first upgrade to 10.04, then upgrade to 10.10
<guest1> downloads, music, video ect not opening from places help me
<bezao> Jeruvy okay, how?
<Random832> gavin_: the problem is the way the keyboard model for linux works, you'd then lose all the win+letter shortcuts
<wish^> UnholyTerror: ok when i chose the older version of ubuntu i managed to get a terminal
<Jeruvy> bezao: Start update manager and choose upgrade.
<vipul> coz_,  what about my ssh daemon (ssh-daemon is insralled on my ubuntu) will it also change if i change my account password ?
<bezao> Jeruvy i'm using ubuntu-server, i have to type everything :D
<bezao> Jeruvy apt-get upgrade?
<coz_> vipul,  that one I most likely cant help with
<wish^> UnholyTerror: but thats 2.6.31-17
<bezao> !pm | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wish^> UnholyTerror: so its an older kernel
<yeats> bezao: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core - then - sudo do-release upgrade
<Random832> gavin_: but if you want, you can go to gconf-editor, and in /apps/metacity/global_keybindings change panel_main_menu
<vipul> coz_,  oh oki thanks for the help
<bezao> yeats okays
<FishFace> Slow box. Only a server. Want to kill the GUI and keep processes running till I do startx again. Possible?
<yeats> bezao: that's sudo do-release-upgrade - I missed a dash there
<wish^> UnholyTerror: when i run startx i get a (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<bezao> yeats yup, hehe thanks upgrading now :)
<kanhiya> does ubuntu have any restoring option in case of power failure
<rigved> FishFace: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop <------- though not completely sure that your processes will stay started.
<kanhiya> anybody here!!!
<FishFace> rigved: I will give it a try. Thanks.
<GhostLyrics> who do I have to contact for a correction of a typo on the official website?
<rigved> !ask | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kanhiya> does ubuntu have any restoring option in case of power failure
<kanhiya> such like safe mode
<wish^> kanhiya: recovery mode
<kanhiya> how to do that/
<bezao> yeats what happends to my ubuntu if the internet connection fails? lost everything?
<bezao> during the upgrade
<yeats> bezao: did it fail? or is that hypothetical?
<kanhiya> wish^: i am nw to linux
<rafaeloxi> kanhiya: when you boot, you can select "recovery mode"
<bezao> yeats hypothetical, cuz my internet is a shit!
<IdleOne> !language | bezao
<ubottu> bezao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<kanhiya> it is totally in command line
<rigved> kanhiya: press "Shift" key before the system begins to boot. then select recovery mode
<Guest37379> T_T
<bezao> sorry IdleOne
<kanhiya> rigved: thanks
<IdleOne> kanhiya: reboot and hold down the SHIFT key, that will bring up the grub menu and you can select to boot the kernel with recovery mode
<Guest37379> who is indonesian
<yeats> bezao: ok - I would wait until that happens, then ask :-)
<rigved> bezao: you can restart it during the download phase. but in the install phase it will be in inconsistent state
<yeats> bezao: also what rigved said ;-)
<bezao> yeats haha you dont want to tell me, cuz it will broke everything!
<UnholyTerror> wish^, sorry.... getting ready for a party...
<UnholyTerror> wish^, you need to reinstall... hold on...
<bezao> ah, okay :D
<wish^> UnholyTerror: ok no worries, thanks for help though
<yeats> bezao: you'll be fine
<wish^> UnholyTerror: justc tried a reinstall and its worked
<bezao> i'll pray for it
<wish^> UnholyTerror: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current & sudo nvidia-xconfig... restarted and it i get a gui now
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok... cool. what problems were you having?
<bezao> also one more thing yeats i'm running my other computer (win) cant ping ubuntu, but ubuntu can ping it! it's firewall? on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to get the description of a D'EB program package?
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to get the description of a DEB program package?
<wish^> UnholyTerror: but the same problems as before i uninstalled are still around.. my resolution is somehow set to double the width of my screen so i can scroll another screen length to the right
<llutz_> bullgard4: apt-get show package
<rafaeloxi> if i have a laptop consisting of linux compatible hardware, is there the possibility of an incompatible combination of hardware?the laptop isn't listed on linlap or tuxmobile.
<wish^> if i try to change it, it will make the screen go black
<UnholyTerror> wish^, sudo nvidia-settings
<UnholyTerror> wish^, or gksudo nvidia-settings
<llutz_> bullgard4: apt-cache show package         sry
<yeats> bezao: ubuntu does have a firewall, but you should be able to ping - dunno
<wish^> UnholyTerror: yea i know but if i try to change the resolution there the screen goes black and i have to restart
<wish^> UnholyTerror: So what i need to do is revert back to the standard xorg config file without the nvidia drivers
<wish^> UnholyTerror: the one i was using before i installed them in the first place, because i only installed them so i could use the Vidual Effects set to extra
<stercor> How do I edit the system-wide crontab file?
<UnholyTerror> wish^, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pure_hate> stercor, Cron has to run as a user
<bullgard4> llutz_: Why does '~$ apt-cache show language-pack-de' obtain 2 almost identical texts?
<stercor> pure_hate: I tried crontab -e as root.  It didn't edit the root crontab file. :-(
<llutz_> bullgard4: idk
<rigved> !cron | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<joejoe> hi, i am just playing with ubuntu natty and i am about the gajim version. On apt-cache policy it reports 0.13-4-3ubuntu2 and on "Help->About" it reports 0.12.1.5-svn.
<pure_hate> stercor, Then you did it incorrectly
<masmadu> haii
<UnholyTerror> wish^, pastebin output of xrandr
<rigved> stercor: check the advancedcrontab section in the 1st link
<blackshirt> hai
<IdleOne> bullgard4: what do you mean?
<vipul>  well just now 20 mins before i have login to my root user with sudo -s and then password then i try to change my account password with this command <passwd> <--- and it shows me a result you password hav been successfully updated
<vipul> but when i try to login with new password in root user i am unable to log in it ? but with the old password it works but when i used this command sudo passwd  <---- and changes my password  and when i try to login root user i just type sudo -i it automatically take me to root user without asking my password new or old password why ?
<vipul> i want's to know the exact diffrence between this 2 comands and whats going inside my system
<FloodBot3> vipul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stercor> OK...thanks.  I'll check it out.  Thanks!
<bullgard4> llutz_, IdleOne : The lines "Version: 1:10.10+..." differ.
<wish^> UnholyTerror: http://pastebin.com/Y6fsXYUz
<vipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545290/  <-- plz check my peoblem here
<Abhish> How can I stream audio from my computer to a server for broadcasting? I DJ online, and only need to stream to their server... they handle the radio station.
<wish^> UnholyTerror: im guessing the problem lies where it says Virtual 2646 768?
<totic> Does anybody know what package I need to install to solve fatal error: GL/glut.h: No such file or directory
<UnholyTerror> wish^, probably... gonna look it over...
<llutz_> bullgard4: have you several sources providing the same package? i only get one desc for that package
<wish^> UnholyTerror: if i change that to my screens standard resolution it should fix my problem?
<IdleOne> Abhish: try idjc but it doesn't compare to SAMS
<wish^> UnholyTerror: thanks
<Abhish> idjc? Thank you!
<IdleOne> Abhish: it is in the repos
<Abhish> I don't care for SAMS
<IdleOne> Abhish: then you will probably like idjc
<sfjkg> Hi guys. I'm running 10.10, pretty much straight off the cd, and when I use firefox pointed at arrivabus.co.uk my machine kernel panics. Can anybody else reproduce this?
<txdv> hello
<vipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545290/  <-- plz check my peoblem here
<txdv> does someone know where the menu icon is saved?
<UnholyTerror> wish^, what is the res your after?
<bullgard4> llutz_: How can I check if I have several sources of the DEB program package language-pack-de?
<wish^> UnholyTerror: 1366x768
<llutz_> bullgard4: apt-cache policy package
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok, hold on...
<bullgard4> llutz_: This obtains a "version table" listing two entries. The entries differ in date and other data.
<sfjkg> Guys when I go to arrivabus.co.uk on my 10.10, it kernel panics! What do????
<bullgard4> llutz_: This obtains a "version table" listing two entries. The entries differ in date and other data. What does that mean?
<llutz_> bullgard4: provided from same source?
<wish^> UnholyTerror: Will the fact that i installed these drivers from the command line running a older version of the kernel be a problem?
<UnholyTerror> wish^, dunno....
<gabe_> hello, please I need help with my printer. It is installed but it never prints anything, the print job sits in the queue for ever in the "processing" state What can I do?
<bullgard4> llutz_: What do you mean by "source"? How can I establish the source of the two entries?
<AbhiJit> gabe_, it looks hw prob than sw
<FishFace> sfjkg: No idea what is causing that. I can tell you though that it is a simple text web page. Nothing like flash or java that might cause a panic.
<llutz_> bullgard4: it should be listed after the version-line "500 http://....:"
<sfjkg> FishFace: my kernel logs suggest that it is a picture causing it :|
<UnholyTerror> wish^, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<gabe_> the printer works when I plug it in my wife's laptop running windows 7
<stevecoh1> Question about secure email in Thunderbird in Ubuntu 8.04 : http://pastebin.com/fukwr7J6
<AbhiJit> gabe_, you check with vendor website. they given step by step troubleshooting
<AbhiJit> ohh
<AbhiJit> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<rvdavid> sfjkg:  that's strange, what browser are you using?
<gabe_> ubuntu recognizes the printer, it gets installed, but it is always idle
<gabe_> its 10.10 64-bit
<sfjkg> rvdavid: firefox
<AbhiJit> dunno
<wish^> UnholyTerror: ok made a backup
<FishFace> sfjkg: That page only contains real small images. GIF's and one PNG. Normal web pictures.
<moszer> hello, help me, ive bought a wireless keyboard+mouse, but i cant get it working with my ubuntu
<UnholyTerror> wish^, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bullgard4> llutz_: The sources differ: i.) /http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-updates/main/ i386 Packages; ii.) http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main/ i386 Packages.  --  Does that mean that my list of repositories is at fault?
<stevecoh1> Is my secure email issue with Thunderbird 2.11 on Ubuntu 8.04 a known issue? (http://pastebin.com/fukwr7J6)
<AbhiJit> moszer, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<wish^> UnholyTerror, ok do you have a pastebin of the edited  conf?
<AbhiJit> moszer, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/looking-for-linux-friendly-wireless-keyboard-mouse-113665/
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok hold...
<stevecoh1> Is my secure email issue with Thunderbird 2.11 on Ubuntu 8.04 a known issue? (http://pastebin.com/fukwr7J6)
<wish^> UnholyTerror: thanks !
<sfjkg> FishFace: um, yeah. weird. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/545299/ - it caused my laptop to kernel panic.
<moszer> thanks AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> !hardware | moszer
<ubottu> moszer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<UnholyTerror> wish^, just comment out the Virtual line
<llutz_> bullgard4: for me that only says, that "maverick-updates" has a different (probably newer) version than the standard repo
<llutz_> bullgard4: nothing to worry about
<wish^> that all?`
<UnholyTerror> wish^, just comment out the whole Display subsection part
<shouvik> Hey I have a vaio
<sfjkg> arrivabus.co.uk caused my laptop to kernel panic! http://paste.ubuntu.com/545299/
<AbhiJit> vaio?
<wish^> UnholyTerror, ok
<AbhiJit> means
<wish^> UnholyTerror, and save and reboot?
<moszer> I'm on it, thanks again AbhiJit & ubottu
<AbhiJit> moszer, welcome
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok, you just commented out those 4 lines? Sub_Section ... End Sub_Section?
<bullgard4> llutz_: So a consequence is that apt-cache show may print two sets of data concerning one DEB program package?
<wish^> UnholyTerror: yup
<kcorcoran> okay, i come from a windows background..currently running v10.10 64 and having a video card (ati) issue... if i have an issue like this (in windows) i would go to the vendor site, locate a current driver and install.  in ubuntu it automatically downloaded a driver - this driver i assume does NOT come from the vendor site, but rather a ubuntu repository of tested/approved drivers?  is that a correct assumption?
<hujula> after upgraded to10.10 the battery meter cannot display percentage and always says it's estrmating, how to fix?
<llutz_> bullgard4: yes
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok, save and reboot
<yeats> kcorcoran: yes that is correct
<bullgard4> llutz_ Thank you very much for your help.
<moszer> gtg, later then, bye
<kcorcoran> yeats:  so, given the downloaded driver is not performing properly i went to ati and found they have a newer version driver.  what is the correct process to load the new version?  do i need to uninstall (how) the old version?  the new version is a .run file - i am not familiar with
<wish^> UnholyTerror: that seems to work, i do get a warning now though.. something about x server does not support that screen size
<wish^> but it is working as it should so thanks alot
<yeats> kcorcoran: what is the issue you're having with the Ubuntu-supplied driver?
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok, does it say what screen size?
<wish^> UnholyTerror: nah but i think i fixed it by changing the resolution to 1366x768 instead of auto
<wish^> UnholyTerror: it seems to work now not giving me black screens anymore
<kcorcoran> when running dual monitors the taskbar is not properly displayed.   usually on thetaskbar it displays date/time, user name, and the restart button....mine shows most of the user name and truncates the last few latters and no restart button?  any ideas?
<kcorcoran> yeats: when running dual monitors the taskbar is not properly displayed.   usually on thetaskbar it displays date/time, user name, and the restart button....mine shows most of the user name and truncates the last few latters and no restart button?  any ideas?
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok, can you CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and see if it sticks?
<hujula> help with my trackpad scrolling
<wish^> UnholyTerror: Thanks alot for your help, really appreciate it! nothing happens when i ctrl+alt+backspace
<wish^> it does still have a wierd resolution on the logo as ubuntu loads
<bonjoyee> why is there so much disk activity when starting rhythmbox?
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok, that is the key sequence to restart X... it is set in System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layout->Options
<yeats> kcorcoran: have you tried removing the panel items and re-adding them?  That doesn't sound like a video card issue to me...
<kcorcoran> yeats:  not sure i understand?
<yeats> kcorcoran: are both monitors displaying graphics correctly?
<bonjoyee> i have also disabled the auto library update feature..
<UnholyTerror> wish^, if checked then it will work... it dumps you back to the login screen (as long as X is working)
<Daekdroom> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yeats> kcorcoran: (resolution's ok, no other weirdness)?
<kcorcoran> yeats:  disreagrd...i tihnk i know what you mean
<wish^> yup that command works now UnholyTerror
<kcorcoran> yeats:  well so far, but i haven't doen anything else
<FishFace> sfjkg: Maybe try to try a lower resolution when you boot that. I looked around at your pastebin and it seems you have some kind of graphics problem.
<wish^> but everytime i logon it says "Could not apply the stored display settings, nvidia x server does not support the size"
<UnholyTerror> wish^, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak.kindof.working
<durando> hey guuys has there been a bad update for 10.10? i am having a real bad one after some updates
<kcorcoran> yeats:  i thought i was removing an item from the panel, the entire panel is gone now?
<yeats> kcorcoran: oops!  well - if the bottom panel is there, you should be able to click on it and create a new panel
<wish^> UnholyTerror: kk
<rigved> durando: what kind of a error are you getting?
<durando> it wont let me into my ubuntu login even after a reinstall due to not having permission to write a certain file
<UnholyTerror> wish^, then back to: sudo nvidia-settings - but make sure you aren't using a virtual res in there as well. You have to save to xorg.conf (bottom right)
<yeats> isn't there a command that automatically replaces the default GNOME panel if you accidentally delete?
<yeats> (asking the channel at large ;-) )
<bonjoyee>  yeats:rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<wish^> UnholyTerror: thanks, i think i can take it from here.. i have a backup now so im just gone play with some settings
<yeats> kcorcoran: ^^
<wish^> UnholyTerror: youve been a great help
<UnholyTerror> wish^, you can always get back to this point by sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak.kindof.working /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yeats> bonjoyee: thanks
<marel> I hate Pascal :/
<wish^> UnholyTerror: yea indeed :D
<UnholyTerror> wish^, ok, gotta run...
<kcorcoran> yeats: so far so good! :)
<bonjoyee> yeats:logout and back in after that..
<yeats> kcorcoran: ^^
<kcorcoran> although, in the default taskbar i han display that showed my wireless - how do i add that?
<red2kic> !resetpanels | yeats
<ubottu> yeats: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<stevecoh1> Is my secure email issue with Thunderbird 2.11 on Ubuntu 8.04 a known issue? (http://pastebin.com/fukwr7J6)
<yeats> !resetpanels | kcorcoran
<ubottu> kcorcoran: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yeats> red2kic: thanks!
<ikonia> stevecoh1: look on launchpad.net for a confirmed bug
<yeats> red2kic: that was the ubottu command I was looking for ;-)
<rigved> stevecoh1: it just might be security mechanism, where the password is to be entered per session.
<a_> hi
<a_> i installed Tilda
<kcorcoran> yeats: i ran gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-pane and it worked for the most part...however the wireless isn't showing up
<nyu> so i have a dual monitor set up with twinveiw.  and the toolbars keep switching sides, is there anyway to lock the toolbars to one monitor or stretch them across both?
<a_> but when i write something it shows when i hide and show tilda again, something like it doesn't refresh...
<durando> hey guys i've lost my install of ubuntu 10.10 i think its hopeless to get it working again, i want to format and start over but oviously dont want to loose data, i am on a live cd right now and can see my home directory but it said i didn't own the folder so i had to do chown now when i go in it tells me that its been unmounted for my protection how can i get that home directory back
<a_> durando: try to run your install in recovery mode
<durando> a i did a reinstall but it still had same error
<rigved> durando: was it encrypted?
<durando> yes rigved its encrypted
<a_> use recovery mode
<rigved> durando: have you decrypted it first?
<durando> a_: not to sound dumb how do i get into recovery mode
<durando> rigved: how?
<yeats> kcorcoran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480745
<kcorcoran> yeats:  okay, things appear to be as they should...why did you determine it wasn't a video issue?  the display was fine until i went to dual monitors.  trying to follow the logic?  and, should install the vendor supplied (newer) driver?  or is that not a best practice?
<rigved> durando: ecryptfs-mount-private
<rigved> durando: use that ^^
<man> wats d cmmd for downlading kplayer?????????
<durando> tried that rigved, got this ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/316bda87-1201-4abe-a448-c867df1e71b1/home/durando$ ecryptfs-mount-private
<durando> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<KM0201> man: sudo apt-get install kplayer ?
<KM0201> man: or just use the gui, and use synaptic... if your new, you might find that easier than trying to use terminal commands
<jchase520> u can download it from the software gui too
<sivakumar> phanindraramesh, hai
<randy_> there is problem,I use a HD soud card ,but the front audio output only support ac97(but plus in mainboard support both them),in windows ,driver can't set the front aduio output in AC97,but how to do it inLinux,now I'm using back audio output
<yeats> kcorcoran: if you have video working, then it's not the video card that's the problem
<man> thnkss km0201
<man> got it
<yeats> kcorcoran: video card problems are usually things like flickering, resolution issues, screen goes black, etc.
<KM0201> man: no prob, but you're making it harder on yourself if your'e new, and you strictly rely on terminal.. learn the OS first.
<man> my blutooth is nt workig??????
<rigved> durando: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<man> hav insttaled it
<ben__> Can you see my ip on this thing?
<man> :km0201: which os???
<KM0201> man: you're using ubunttu are you?.. or are you using Kubuntu?
<UbuntuLily> I have XP running in a VirtualBox session.  Is there a way to mount a partition of EXT4 install as a DRIVE (Not a network drive) in VirtualBox
<owlman> hello
<rigved> durando: actually this is more appropriate - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live%20CD%20method%20of%20opening%20a%20encrypted%20home%20directory
<ZykoticK9> ben__, the whois show ben@adsl-99-30-146-181.dsl.sfldmi.sbcglobal.net
<ben__> thats not safe lol
<ikonia> UbuntuLily: pardon ?
<KM0201> UbuntuLily: i don't think so... but there might be
<man> ya ubuntu
<KM0201> man: either go to Applications/Ubuntu Software Center   or go to System/Admin/Synaptic Package manager, and use the GUI to search for packages you want... it'll be a lot easier while you're learning...
<yeats> kcorcoran: it's also better in general to stick with Ubuntu-supplied software, at least until you learn enough to start customizing your system yourself - installing kernel modules (drivers) is not really a newbie's task ;-)
<man> i know dat
<KM0201> man: then why were you stressing over the terminal command?
<kcorcoran> yeats:  that makes sense, and i am not knowledgeable enough yet....so this will work for now.  really liingthis ability to tweak the panel
<KM0201> kcorcoran: beauty of it is, it's not limited to the panel.. you can tweak anything, the only limit is really your abilities.
<kcorcoran> pretty limited right now...lol
<KM0201> kcorcoran: lol.. well, nobody learns to swim by joining the coast guard
<man> i wasnt
<kcorcoran> ha ha ha....
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. I'm looking for a way to check my gmail account in the background while not having to hard code my password in to a script. Any sugestions? I'm using this link so far: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3380/check-your-unread-gmail-from-the-command-line
<KM0201> i know they are easy enough to add... but does anyone know why Ubuntu removed the icons from the Places/System menu?... it looks kinda ridiculous.
<erUSUL> !info gnubiff
<ubottu> gnubiff (source: gnubiff): A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.13-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 494 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<agentgasmask> That is, check ho many messages there are new.
<zamba> how do i mirror a site with wget?
<zamba> it's basically just a set of directory listings
<hugh_> How can I run a file from a read only location that isn't marked as executable?
<zamba> wget --mirror only gets me the html files
<man> join #qt
<KM0201> hugh_: is it on a windows partition?
<hugh_> It's a mounted .iso
<agentgasmask> hugh_: I don't think you can. else, what is the point of the executable bit?
<hugh_> I'm trying to run a .exe with wine
<kcorcoran> current, every time i want to go to a session window i have to click thru a few screens on the gui.  is there a way to add the session window to my panel?
<KM0201> hugh_: pretty sure its    sudo chmod +x /path/to/iso
<bezao> can i share the hole ubuntu folders on network, using a login/user on my ubuntu?
<hugh_> KM0201: Its read only
<KM0201> hugh_: you shouldn't need to write to it, you just need it to be executable, that should do it.
<pksadiq> hugh_: if it's just an linux executable, you can try sh /path/to/file
<hugh_> KM0201: chmod: changing permissions of `Installer.exe': Read-only file system
<intick> hi all could you tel how can i make a shortcut to lunch a command (which i usually start by typing it in the gnome-terminal) ?
<intick> tried : gnome-terminal /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb -C 4 -O stats:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -s -I 3 -p 51000:51367 -Z -U 132:002 -u 100 -m 4 -8 UTF-8 -t 64 -W -c 50 -k 98 -w -H -Y 0 -B
<intick> does not work :(
<kcorcoran> got it
<hugh_> how could I disable the executable bit thing then?
<Bondv6> intick, what happens?
<Bondv6> hugh_, chmod -x <file>
<sacarlson> intick: did you try right click on the wallpaper of your gnome screen?
<bezao> can i share the hole ubuntu folders on network, using a login/user on my ubuntu?
<erUSUL> intick: gnome-terminal -e ' .......... everything here ... '
<eman2> how can i run a script at startup regardless of the runlevel besides symlinking to each /etc/rc?.d folder?
<psycho> hey
<hugh_> I get "chmod: changing permissions of `Installer.exe': Read-only file system"
<familia> que pasa
<erUSUL> eman2: /etc/rc.local
<familia> asdf
<erUSUL> !es | familia
<ubottu> familia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<psycho> im trying to launch steam from another user account and I'm having problems
<familia> jaijsijisj
<eman2> erUSUL: is that similar to the /etc/rc.d/ that used to be in previous versions of ubuntu?
<Bondv6> eman2, create a upstarte-service for it in /etc/init/
<pksadiq> hugh_: what does wine something.exe        gives you?
<Bondv6> eman2, if you just want to add the symlinks, you can use the update-rc.d program
<erUSUL> eman2: no, it's been allway there and it is run in every runlevel
<Bondv6> eman2, ie: update-rc.d service defaults
<hugh_> pksadiq: a warning about not being marked as executable
<eman2> there use to be an /etc/rc.d/ that accomplished the same thing. just wondered why it isn't there. thanks for the help guys
<erUSUL> hugh_: wine /path/to/instaler.exe
<psycho> can someone help me get steam to launch in another user account?
<psycho> i can launch it just fine from the admin account
<barfster> When I do fast user switching, the internet connection drops.
<KM0201> hugh_: it's probably pointless, but have you tried right clicking the iso properties/permissions and on the permission tab, changing it to whatever you want, and click "Mark as executable"
<hugh_> KM0201: yup
<barfster> Where is the box to check to allow more users to use the same internett connection?
<_dreamy> KM0201: hi r u there ?
<KM0201> _dreamy: as "here" as i can be
<hugh_> erUSUL: its just hanging
<paandu> Hi all i am currently using Ubuntu 10.10 , and i am  facing this problem since today , whenever i go to places->home folder and try to open it , its opening with media player by  default ! this is same with documents , downloads , and other folders under places tab ! Please help me i am newbie
<erUSUL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<_dreamy> KM0201: so if id set the remote virtual disk, id be using the processor on 1 pc, and the phisical HD on the other?
<KM0201> no
<erUSUL> hugh_: you are sure the program is compatible with wine?
<hugh_> oooooh! Yes!
<erUSUL> !appdb | hugh_
<ubottu> hugh_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hugh_> it just launched
<Bondv6> barfster, I switched to wicd, which basicly brings the network up properly when booting, rather than upon login
<KM0201> _dreamy: well, i guess it depends on how you set it up.
<sacarlson> psycho: I think if you sudo su user; application
<KM0201> erUSUL: are you looking for mail-notification?
<hugh_> thats really weird
<erUSUL> KM0201: no
<vipul> hy whats with my password i have change my ubuntu  user account password when i try with new one it's not working
<vipul> hy whats wrong with my password i have change my ubuntu  user account password when i try with new one it's not working
<KM0201> erUSUL: oh ok.. saw you appdb, etc, regarding mail notificaiton earlier
<psycho> sacarlson will that give that user admin privleges?
<erUSUL> KM0201: was a response to someone asking about gmail checking
<vipul> hy whats wrong with my password i have change my ubuntu  user account password when i try with new one it's not working when i try with old password it's work ?
<KM0201> erUSUL: ah, sorry
<sacarlson> psycho: no I don't think so,  it will run the program with that user
<paandu> Hi all i am currently using Ubuntu 10.10 , and i am facing this problem since today , whenever i go to places->home folder and try to open it , its opening with media player by default ! this is same with documents , downloads , and other folders under places tab ! Please help me i am newbie  and its  not on any forums and google too!!  i need some help now to fix that
<intick> erUSUL: does not work ..
<coolpro> Hello, is there any software for ubuntu to create websites?
<erUSUL> intick: better put that long command line in a shell script and launch that
<erUSUL> !html | coolpro
<ubottu> coolpro: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<intick> erUSUL: gnome-terminal -e '/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb -C 4 -O stats:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -s -I 3 -p 51000:51367 -Z -U 132:002 -u 100 -m 4 -8 UTF-8 -t 64 -W -c 50 -k 98 -w -H -Y 0 -B'
<linos> not sure if this is the correct channel to ask, but I'll ask.  I have firefox v3.5.3 on ubuntu Karmic Koala.  everytime I try to run video using Adobe Flash player, it will play for a few seconds, then pause and won't continue....
<AbhiJit> coolpro, quanta plus
<intick> erUSUL: ok i'll try
<barfster> Bondv6: How can I switch to wicd?
<psycho> sacarlson i don't know the users password
<vipul> AbhiJit,  hellow
<vipul> i got a problem
<vipul> hy whats wrong with my password i have change my ubuntu  user account password when i try with new one it's not working when i try with old password it's work ?
<KM0201> linos: what version of flash are you using?
<hugh_> so, opening it from nautilus gave a warning about it not being marked as executable and changing the permission gave a warning about it being read only, so if wine can bypass the executable bit if you open it via the command line then what is the point of the executable bit?
<sacarlson> psycho: you don't need the users password you need the sudo password
<AbhiJit> vipul, hi
<abhiSri> pandu , check the default application associated with directory
<coolpro> which is the best WYSIWYG editor?
<Bondv6> barfster, you can install it from the software-center. You can switch back to the gnome network manager again by installing it again later
<linos> KM0201, 10.1R102
<barfster> Bondv6: apt-get install wicd?
<psycho> sacarlson its asking for the users password
<paandu> abhiSri: how to check it ?
<psycho> what is the sudo password
<Bondv6> barfster, yeah - that is how I did it
<sacarlson> psycho: no it's asking for the sudo password,  are you the sudo admin?
<vipul> AbhiJit,  i have change my user password in root user but now when i am trying to access root with that new password it's not working  it's working with the old password
<erUSUL> hugh_: when you do " wine /path/to/file " what you are executiong is wine not /path/to/file and wine has +x « ls -l $(type -P wine) »
<barfster> Bondv6: Is that it? Will I not have to do anything to turn off the existing one? Or to configure wicd?
<abhiSri> paandu,   check this file /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list for "directory".I think there are two line having this
<psycho> sacarlson yeah,i installed ubuntu. i put in my password and it said try again
 * erUSUL ¬.¬
<KM0201> linos: running adblock? i know it wreaks havoc w/ some YT videos
<psycho> sacarlson  its saying sudo password for psycho
<Bondv6> barfster, it has a tray-icon like network manager does. I don't rember if I had to uninstall network-manager or not
<sacarlson> psycho: try sudo -i: sudo su user
<linos> KM0201, how can I check if I am running adblock?  I don't believe I am
<vipul> Can any one help me PLz
<psycho> sacarlson  what does that do?
<barfster> For Safari on Mac there is YouTube5 plug-in to force HTML5 w/x264, is there a similar plug-in for FF on Linux?
<sacarlson> psycho:  try just sudo -i,  that should prove you have sudo for your account
<KM0201> linos: you'd know if you were.. there'd be a little "stop sign"... in the upper right
<KM0201> linos: its an extension
<linos> KM0201, then I am not running adblock
<sacarlson> psycho: sudo -i will put you at the # root
<linos> KM0201, where and how can I install it.  Do I need it?
<bryan0685> Is it fair for me to ask if anyone knows how to get my microphone to work on skype and direct uploads on youtube?
<Bondv6> barfster, there is a plugin that does it for Chrome
<sacarlson> psycho: so if you can sudo -i; su user
<KM0201> linos: adblock is fine if you want it... but i was more curious if it was causing your problem(it likely isn't)...
<erUSUL> vipul: if you can still use the old password to login then something went wrong and the password has not changed
<psycho> its asking for this users password,which i dont know and this user account is not an admin
<psycho> i am the admin
<sacarlson> psycho:  sudo -i,  asks for the users password?
<paandu> abhiSri: I got that list what to check in there ?
<vipul> yes erUSUL  but i have changed my password and it's you password has been successfuly changed
<psycho> yeah it says [sudo] password for psycho:
<vipul> yes erUSUL  but i have changed my password and it's says " you password has been successfuly changed
<sacarlson> psycho  so you don't know the password for sudo?
<erUSUL> vipul: how did you canged your password
<vipul> erUSUL,  I have changed my password with two ways
<psycho> sacarlson wouldnt be the password for my user account? the admin account?
<psycho> or do i have to set it
<shane4ubuntu> where do I put something I want started at boot?  it is a script that needs to be run as root.
<vipul> 1.st i used to login in root by sudo -s and the old password
<vipul> after root i used this command passwd
<paandu> Hi all i am currently using Ubuntu 10.10 , and i am facing this problem since today , whenever i go to places->home folder and try to open it , its opening with media player by default ! this is same with documents , downloads , and other folders under places tab ! Please help me i am newbie  and its not in any forum and google too !!
<sacarlson> psycho: you must be an admin user to use sudo,  I asume you don't have sudo priv
<vipul> then type a new password
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, the best way is using upstart, by creating a config for it in /etc/init/
<psycho> sacarlson I am the admin,i installed ubuntu!
<sacarlson> psycho: so why can't you enter root mode with sudo -i ?
<vipul> but when i try sign off and again try to root user the old password was working not new
<erUSUL> vipul: that soes not change *your* password it sets root's password ....
<vipul> then i used sudo passwd
<rpenn> anyone mind answering a quick question about creating a ubuntu livecd on a usb stick?
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6: it is just to start up dund on boot, can I dump a script there in /etc/init/  ?
<erUSUL> does*
<vipul> and again i changed a new password
<erUSUL> vipul: you just use « passwd » in a terminal with no sudo
<vipul> and again i changed a old password*
<erUSUL> vipul: you did it wrong
<erUSUL> !rootpass
<psycho> sacarlson  i dont understand it man,im the one who installed ubuntu
<KM0201> sudo passwd strikes again..lol
<erUSUL> !rootpassword
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sacarlson> psycho: can't you get the # prompt?
<psycho> sacarlson  ?
<herghost> !cli
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, no, you have to make a service configuration for it there. you'll need just a few lines of text in it
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<vipul> ok
<vipul> let me check again
<paandu> is it a problem with totem ?
<sacarlson> psycho: just because you installed it doesn't mean that you are loged into a sudo account
<psycho> sacarlson  i am the admin
<DangerCode> fuck you
<psycho> sacarlson  do i have to set the sudo pass or something?
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6: ok, that looks a little complex, I was looking at a few of the conf files to get an idea, here is the one liner I want run upon boot:  sudo /usr/bin/dund --listen --persist --msdun call dun --nodetach
<DangerCode> 我打错了
<maco> DangerCode: watch your language and be nice
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6: without the sudo of course.
<maco> DangerCode: and use english, not chinese
<vipul> yes got it now thank erUSUL
<shane4ubuntu> !cn | DangerCode
<ubottu> DangerCode: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<KM0201> paandu: thats extremely unusual....
<sacarlson> psycho: no I think the password is the same as the user that uses it but that user must be in the /etc/sudoers list
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, it is actually very easy. You pass the command to the line that starts with "exec", and besides that, you tell it when you want it to start and stop
<elijah> Is it normal to have audio play through my lineout on my laptop and my internal laptop speakers after I bring my laptop out of sleep, I really like it for listening to music and would like to be able to enable this without having to go into sleep and out of sleep.
<vipul> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<paandu> KM0201: I know , is that a bug ?
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, like "stop on shutdown"
<KM0201> paandu: no
<sacarlson> psycho: do you have it setup to auto login or something and forgot the password?
<vipul> !in |DangerCode
<ubottu> DangerCode: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<intick> erUSUL: sry it does not seem working .. i've put my command  in a file.sh chmod 0755 then chmod +x  but cant see any FTP process runing (ps | grep ftp)
<KM0201> paandu: do this... go to places, select your home folder, and drag/drop it to your desktop
<KM0201> paandu: when it creates the link on your desktop... right click the link, properties, and on the "basic"tab, what does it say for "Link Target"
<intick> erUSUL: if i start my command in a terminal it works perfectly
<psycho> sacarlson no,i am trying to get steam to run on this account
<sacarlson> psycho: haven't you ever had to install software with like synaptic?
<erUSUL> intick: should work the same either way ...
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6: ahh, ok, I see, start on filesystem stop on runlevel [!2345] is the ssh conf file  ending with exec /usr/sbin/sshd  I see, the rest is special filler and checks.
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, make sure you look in /etc/init not /etc/init.d
<psycho> sacarlson synaptic?
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6: right, I'm with you there.
<sacarlson> psycho: how do you install software?
<paandu> KM0201:  I have problem with totem: it opened Places menu (Documents, Music, Videos ...)... i just cant click or else it will open in media player
<intick> erUSUL: i dont have to add anything befor my command line in the sh file ?
<psycho> with my account password
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, yeah, that looks good. and then just stick your "exec yourcommand" line in there, and it will start on boot, and you can administrate it with "service" command
<sacarlson> psycho: are you loged into that account?
<psycho> but my account password,which is the admin account isnt working with sudo
<erUSUL> intick: no the file shoulb be two lines 1) #!/bin/sh 2) your command here .-....
<psycho> no
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, "service yourservie status" etc
<rpenn> If I create a bootable ubuntu livecd on an 8GB USB stick, can I still use the leftover ~6GB for storing data? Or would it be wiser to go with a 2GB stick if the remaining 6GB would always be unusable?
<psycho> i told you i am trying to get steam running on this users account
<kcorcoran> trying to unzip b2z file and direct output to another location - bunzip2 fliename.b2z -C ~/fgfs - fail.   how do i redirect?
<B45h_V|> hm... Am I still logged in?
<abhiSri> paandu, Is your problem got resolved?
<AbhiJit> rpenn, yes
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6:thanks!  Ubuntu has changed since I first dove in!
<pksadiq> paandu: do you mean that when you try to open any folder , totem is opened?
<B45h_V|> I fell asleep hours ago lol
<paandu> abhiSri: No
<psycho> it will run on the admin account, but not the other users account
<sacarlson> psycho:  well theres your problem you must login to your sudo account before you perform sudo functions
<Montreal1> hi, running VLC  on Ubuntu...how can i setup via terminal commands for ffmpeg?
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6: specially these last few years, and I haven't kept up with the new way of doing things.
<rpenn> AbhiJit: yes to the still being able to store data, or yes to the getting a 2GB stick instead? :)
<abhiSri> paandu, had you checked that file ?
<psycho> well when i do that how do i allow this user to run steam?
<pfein> #python
<AbhiJit> :s
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, yeah, that upstart-stuff I've been waiting a long time for. Only thing I'm missing is the ability to start programs as different users
<KM0201> paandu: can you click on the system and applications menu?
<paandu> abhiSri: yes  i dont know what to change in there
<rpenn> lol
<erUSUL> kcorcoran: -c is a tar option. bzip2 does not have such option
<erUSUL> kcorcoran: check bzip2 man page again
<paandu> KM0201:  yes i can click it
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6: they are good changes, I just haven't kept up, hmm, Networking.conf is a very simple example to follow.
<erUSUL> kcorcoran: -C with capital C i meant
<sacarlson> prycho correct, as I tried to tell you before only a sudo user can do sudo , that mean you must be loged in as a sudo user not this new none sudo user
<KM0201> paandu: ok, i thought you said when you clcik the places menu, it opens totem
<Bondv6> shane4ubuntu, yeah :) it's improving all the time, hard to follow some times :)
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: hi, I didn't know that there had been a word/world war between Emacs and VI, and still continueing
<rpenn> i'll just take that as a yes, I can still store data on the other 6GB :)
<psycho> ok i will be back
<sivakumar> how can i access my windows desktop  files in ubuntu
<erUSUL> kcorcoran: but just using shell rediect is enough « bunzip2 file.bz2 > /path/to/nameuncompressedfile »
<paandu> KM0201: yes Places menu (Documents, Music, Videos ...). is opening with media player
<pksadiq> paandu: do you have any folder in Desktop?
<AbhiJit> what?
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, ammm? xcusme?
<abhiSri> paandu, do one thing , paste 2 lines from that file , having " inode/directory" and "x-directory/normal" as start
<paandu> pksadiq: no i did a fresh install yesterday
<chaospsychex> sacarlson its psycho
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: ok
<chaospsychex> sacarlson  i did sudo -i and i am at root
<pksadiq> paandu: create a folder in desktop, right click it , select "Open with other application"> and select "open folder", check the box remember
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: maybe I don't understand what you want,  you wanted to run a program as a different user  so no just su user
<garri> i hope there is someone here that can help me... i dont know why but my laptop cant locate my wirelss internet
<pikachu> hello all
<garri> ...or any wireless internet at all and i will not get online even thou i put the cable from the router
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: that will put you in the user account to run the program in the user account the exit to go back to you root accout or exit again to go back to your sudo user account
<shane4ubuntu> Bondv6: I assume if I run sudo service myservice start and get no errors that it is made correctly?
<paandu> abhiSri: inode/directory:nautilus-folder-handler.desktop and x-directory/normal:nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<pksadiq> paandu: and after that try Opening Home or other folders, I hope this works
<KM0201> garri: so it's not recognizing when you plug your ethernet cable in from the router either?
<garri> no,
<KM0201> ugh.. ethernet is usually recognized out of the box.
<pikachu> anyone here a ppp expert? Got this strange issue with my wcdma connection when masquerading with iptables I get an lcp ConfRreq frame from the provider that causes the ppp-down script to be called. If i go through squid or the machine with the ppp connections there is no problem
<KM0201> garri: what kind of wireless device is in that machine?
<dh003i> hi all, I have a problem...I tried installing windows xp on /dev/sda1 and it seems like I lost my Linux partitions (/dev/sda2 = /boot, /dev/sda3 = /, /dev/sda5 = /tmp, /dev/sda6 = /var, /dev/sda7 = /home) ... how can I get them back? Gparted says that my entire HD is now one "unallocated" partition/file system and gives me a warning about "overlapping partitions"
<garri> wicd network manager
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: search for Emacs vs vi        in google
<pikachu> the ppp connection can be up for hours without incident until a forwarded packet is sent through it
<paandu> pksadiq: Thanks a lot bro it  worked :)
<KM0201> garri: thats not a wireless device, thats a network manager... why did you uninstall the default network manager?
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, why?
<garri> i dont know then
<garri> where can i see that
<KM0201> garri: are you sitting beside the machine?.. or do you need to boot it.
<intick> erUSUL: well the cmmand i want to start need to be root, may this be a problem ?
<abhiSri> pksadiq, i need to ask , why it was so?That paandu 's problem?
<garri> yes i am
<pikachu> i tried setting the mtu and mru setting lower but no joy
<garri> its on my lap
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, i m not getting you
<KM0201> garri: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes (lowercase L) hit enter... and look through the output and find your wireless device
<erUSUL> intick: do « sudo script.sh »
<txdv> lspci | grep ireless
<KM0201> txdv: it really doesn't matter, they show the same thing
<pksadiq> abhiSri: paandu's problem was just because the folder was actually configured to be opend with totem,
<paandu> abhiSri: Actuall i made movie player my default by mistake as the remember check mark comes in default , and i forgot it after clicking so everything was opening with media player
<KM0201> pksadiq: yeah...
<dh003i> anyone have any suggestions on my partition problems?
<KM0201> dh003i: why on earth did you create that many partitions was my first thought... but i didn't figure that was useful.
<abhiSri> pksadiq, paandu ok but in that default file its was for nautilus.For what that file is?
<paandu> abhiSri:  Sorry i switched to ubuntu from windows where folders didnt open with media players anyway :D
<bezao> how do i add permisson do read/write to all users on a folder?
<garri> PCI Intel Corparation 8201I (ICH Family)   ??
<pksadiq> dh003i: does sudo cfdisk shows your partitions?
<KM0201> garri: thats sound.
<elijah> What is the command to flush all packages again?
<erUSUL> bezao: which folder?
<dh003i> pksadiq: yea, sudo cfdisk does show the partitions
<KM0201> garri: it will specifically identify itself as a wireless device
<erUSUL> elijah: "flush" ?
<intick> erUSUL: same :( ..
<sivakumar> AbhiJit, are u there
<dh003i> pksadiq: I'll pastebin the cfdisk /dev/sda results
<txdv> dh003i: you just need to install grub
<paandu> abhiSri: Actually everything was fine there only thing got changed by mistake was totem became the default on the place of file browser
<sacarlson> dh003i: sounds like you installed windows xp in the wrong order and it erased you linux partitions
<intick> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/bsV9QdUw
<AbhiJit> yess sivakumar
<erUSUL> intick: :/ haz the sudo in the script.... you do not get any error when you run the script?
<dh003i> sacarlson: what do you mean "in the wrong order"?
<elijah> erUSUL: I want to clear some disk space, when I use apt-get it saves the files, installs them and then the original package file just sits there, taking up space
<bezao> erUSUL /mnt/shared
 * KM0201 thinks Totem is a pretty good media player, but not a good file browser
<txdv> there is no wrong order
<sacarlson> dh003i: you should install windows first then install linux or ubuntu in this case
<txdv> if the partiions are there, you just need to reinstall grub2
<erUSUL> elijah: sudo apt-get clean
<elijah> erUSUL: thx
<erUSUL> intick: drop the gnome-terminal part ( including the -e ' ' )
<dh003i> btw, if it isn't clear, I'm in 10.10 LiveCD now...not booted off of HD
<delcaos> join #wowpedia
<erUSUL> intick: then when the script works you can do « gnome-terminal -e 'script.sh' » in the launcher icon
<dh003i>  txdv: so I can reinstall grub2, then the 10.10 LiveCD will see he partitions again?
<sam16> how to clean junks in ubuntu 10.10? plz help
<sivakumar> AbhiJit, how can i see my windows folders that are  placed in my desktop
<bezao> how do i add permisson do read/write to all users on a folder? /mnt/sharing
<sacarlson> txdv: dh003i; from what he said the partitons are now showing as unused there for they are gone into never never land
<aj91193> irc.mountainpenguin.org.uk
<intick> erUSUL: same ..
<erUSUL> !info blechbit
<ubottu> Package blechbit does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<dh003i> sacarlson: no, but the partitions show up in sudo cfdisk /dev/sda ... just not in gparted
<intick> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/mXDEjBwW
<garri> i only see ethernet controler and network controller ??
<erUSUL> bezao: it is a mount point for a partition? what filesystem?
<intick> erUSUL: crazy ...
<AbhiJit> sivakumar, double click them?
<bezao> erUSUL inst the same command for all folders? chmod 777 ?
<pksadiq> dh003i: try sudo fsck
<KM0201> garri: can you PM me.. ic an't keep track of you because you don't tab... if you don't know how to PM.. type this.. "/join #km0201" w/o quotes
<sam16> ok otherthan bleachbit is there any other package?
<dh003i> here's a pastebin of sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<dh003i> http://pastebin.com/qnw1ymC7
<sacarlson> dh003i: what is cfdisk?  what does fdisk -l show as the format types for those partitions ?
<intick> erUSUL: ok thx for the help i'll search a bit more
<erUSUL> intick: duno what is going on sorry
<sacarlson> dh003i: does cfdisk show format types?
<erUSUL> bezao: again it is a mount point for a partition? what filesystem?
<intick> erUSUL: you already helped much thx ;)
<dh003i> results of sudo fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/6PAGGSez
<pupuserc1803c> hirn
<bezao> erUSUL it's a vbox shared folder
<sam16> how to clean junks in ubuntu 10.10? plz help
<dnivra> sam16, "junks"?
<dh003i> oh jesus, for some reason, cfdisk is saying the partitions are ext3 ?? they were all ext4
<sam16> dnivra: yes unwanted files
<sacarlson> dh003i: oh there not gone there still there,  why did you say there were set to unused?   so you just need to reinstall grub2 then
<pksadiq> dh003i: try sudo fsck     , unmount all drives before proceeding
<sacarlson> dh003i: install the mbr
<dh003i> pksadiq: sudo fsck on /dev/sda ?
<pksadiq> dh003i: hope so
<bezao> erUSUL it's a vbox shared folder how do i give permission ?
<dnivra> sam16, apt-get clean removes packages cached. you could also try "computer-janitor-gtk" for more.
<sacarlson> pksadiq: I asume he's now running live cd boot dh003i?
<dh003i> pksadiq:  err, sudo fsck /dev/sda says "fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda     Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?"
<Juzzy> Anyone know of a program/script that can automatically/programmatically rip dvd/br to divx/xvid/mkv?
<dh003i> yea, I'm on LiveCD
<dh003i> 10.10 LiveCD
<dh003i> (and the screen is all green and staticky for some reason...2560x1600 NEC, for some reason a lot ofthe time, he LiveCD boots to a bad display)
<sacarlson> dh003i: so I think you can try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<dh003i> what's the command to show mounted partitions?
<Diverdude> How do i enable more screensavers in ubuntu 10.10 than the default ones?
<pksadiq> dh003i: you cannot see your drive in gparted because there is a problem with the partition table
<pksadiq> dh003i: df
<whateverDever> hi
<dh003i> ok, so none of the /dev/sda#'s are mounted, why does fsck /dev/sda say there's a mounted partition?
<whateverDever> can anyone recommend a good bandwidth speed cli tool
<sacarlson> pksadiq: but is shows in fdisk -l,  so I don't know what the problem is with gparted dh003i
<Guest31059> Hi there
<whateverDever> wanna test speed of my vps
<Guest31059> Could pls anybody tell me, how to move files to /var/www in Ubuntu Desktop, when logged in as normal user?!
<sacarlson> pksadiq: maybe that just means there not mounted?
<FishFace> whateverDever: I keep Netspeed on my toolbar.
<pksadiq> dh003i: try sudo umount /media/*
<dh003i> another strange thing is that the partition I was trying to intall winxp on seems to have disappeared?
<chaospsychex> sacarlson it wont let me create a shortcut on the users desktop from the admin account
<Guest31059> I added my desktop user to group root and configured it to a administration account, why can't I still move files to /var/www ???
<dh003i> pksadiq: it says /media/* not found
<Juzzy> Anyone know of a program/script that can automatically/programmatically rip dvd/br to divx/xvid/mkv?
<abhiSri> Diverdude, http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html , check this out.
<sacarlson> dh003i: oh I think for fsck you need to give it the partition to test like fsck /dev/sda1
<chaospsychex> how do i put a shortcut to an .exe onto a users desktop from the admin account
<pksadiq> dh003i: windows has an MBR style that kills the partition table that is created with linux
<dh003i> ahhh
<Gajzha> hello everyone! I have a problem and I hope you can help me here. I did something a bit stupid so please don't laugh haha Here is the problem: my system frozen while updating Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 by using the Ubunt updater and couldn't restart Ubuntu at all (I have dual boot with XP SP3). So I decided to reinstall from scratch. Then I formatted my Ubuntu partition by using the Window XP...
<Gajzha> ...partition tool (ouch). Everything seemed alright until I restarted my system... Grub had disappeared and I couldnt start XP anymore! the message on the screen is "error: no such partition" then "gub rescue>" on a 2nd line. I can still access my XP partiton thru the live CD. How can I repair the boot menu, by using the XP CD?
<arpit> i installed ubuntu 10.10 32bit on vaio e series and my touchapd is not working i also tried synaptics dkms with mt support but it doesnt work even
<MopperWhite> /weather Xiamen,Fujian,China
 * Weather Xiamen: Sunny and Cold,Temperature:5-8C [By NOAA]
<chaospsychex> when i try to do it, it says permission denied
<jeffreyf> Guest31059: is that UserID still logged in?
<arpit> what should i do?
<dh003i> oh wait, it still shows the Windows partition in cfdisk...it shows at the beginning as "Unusable                         16384.76"
<dnivra> Guest31059, i think you need to become root for that. prefix "sudo" maybe.
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: I'm not sure seems it requires to steps to run another a program in another users account from a suders account,  so a shortcut just won't work I guess
<Guest31059> wanna perform the move via the GUI, so 'sudo' is useless
<pksadiq> dh003i: try sudo e2fsck -yf /dev/sdax
<Guest31059> already rebooted
<chaospsychex> omfg
<coz_> Gajzha,  you installed ubuntu first or windows first
<dh003i> pksadiq: the partitions were ext4, is that gonna screw them up?
<dnivra> Guest31059, run nautilus as root "gksudo nautilus" and then do it maybe :).
<abhiSri> Guest19189, open nautilus with sudo
<arpit> hey i have a problem here ,i installed ubuntu 10.10 32bit on vaio e series and my touchapd is not working i also tried synaptics dkms with mt support but it doesnt work even
<chaospsychex> do i have to give the user admin priv just to run steam?
<Gajzha> <coz_>: I installed windows first
<sacarlson> dh003i: oh and you may not be able to fsck a windows disk I'm not sure so fsck /dev/sda2  might work
<sacarlson> dh003i: but all you need to do is install the mbr as I stated before
<chaospsychex> why did wine install it into the home folder of the installing user any way
<jeffreyf> Guest31059: from ALT-F2 or command...gksudo nautilus...you will be in the file manager as a sudoer....use extreme caution as you can do ANYTHING including accidentally delete stuff
<dh003i> sacarlson: ok, i'll give that a try
<abhiSri> Guest19189, yes dnivra is right .Just after moving all files you have to change the owner of them to your normal user.
<chaospsychex> it should of installed it so all users could run it
<chaospsychex> god damn
<LunaVorax_> Hello ! What are the different parameters I can put in the grub about the acpi (like acpi=off) to see how they work on my system.
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: ya maybe you can setup wine so many user can use it?  I don't use wine
<elijah> I just installed wine with package manager, it is version 1.2.1, is this the most current?
<yeats> chaospsychex: that's the way wine works - it is per-user
<dnivra> LunaVorax_, here's grub2 documentation. check it out; might be what you're looking for. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2.
<chaospsychex> yeats i installed steam via playonlinux
<Gajzha> <coz_>, I installed windows first
<chaospsychex> yeats in the admin account
<chaospsychex> yeats when i went into the users account and opened playonlinux,steam didnt appear on the install list..????
<sacarlson> yeats: so what does he need to do just copy the exe file to each users home account so they can run it?
<dnivra> LunaVorax_, well you can't really call it documentation. it's got a lot on grub2 anyway :).
<chaospsychex> sacarlson it won't let me copy the exe
<elijah> It says wine 1.2 is out but how do I get that through package manager?
<LunaVorax_> thanks dnivra but it seems to be what I'm looking for :(
<coz_> Gajzha,  mm  and then you installed ubuntu again?
<chaospsychex> i did sudo -i and it still wont let me
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: well you can sudo cp thefile
<chaospsychex> sudo cp the file?
<neohunter111> HI
<arpit> hey i have a problem here ,i installed ubuntu 10.10 32bit on vaio e series and my touchapd is not working i also tried synaptics dkms with mt support but it doesnt work even,what should i do ??any help will be appreciated :)
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: sudo user can copy a file to any place and change the owner and group of any file
<neohunter111> I have a problem with my mouse, is a microsoft wireless mouse, when i press button6 or buttton 7 ubuntu recives a lot of press and realease events!!
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: I'm clueless how wine works with each user
<Gajzha> <coz_>, I installed windows first, installed Ubuntu 10.04 after that.
<sprung> Hi. I need Exchange appointment reminders and meeting invitations.
<elijah> There are too many packages in the repo, which Wine do I download?
<sprung> Most importantly meeting invitations.
<chaospsychex> sacarlson i use the "sudo -i" command to go su right?
<sprung> Any ideas?
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: that's one way of doing it
<Whitie_> lol wow
<chaospsychex> sacarlson i  did that,still couldn't copy the file
<chaospsychex> i tell you what guys,linux is like goddamn fort knox
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: what error do you see now with the # prompt?
<sprung> I am using Evolution mail client, got the global address book working via LDAP and am using IMAP as my connector, but i need the Exchange appointment reminders and meeting invitations working. this is business critical please help me out
<chaospsychex> spend all day trying to let a user run a program from their account
<Gajzha> <coz_>,then formatted the Ubuntu partition with XP partition tool (and I think a smaller one, is it the swap?) and now im stuck with the error message
<chaospsychex> sacarlson i have to copy the file in the terminal?
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: ya that's why it has no virus
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: if the terminal is where you are sudo
<chaospsychex> sacarlson do i have to copy the file using terminal commands?
<sprung> If i don't get the Exchange meeting invitations I quite literally can't leave Windows
<sprung> i need the meeting invitations. everything else is all figured out
<yeats> chaospsychex: why didn't you install the program as the user who will be running it?  just curious
<coz_> Gajzha,  welll not necessary to format the drive ,,,when in insert and boot from the live cd or minmal install cd  it will walk you through the partiioning and actuallly  default partitioning works well enough
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: I don't even know if you need to copy the file at all,  I don't know how wine works
<neohunter111> i have a problem with my mouse, when i press the button6 and button7 one time, ubuntu receives a lot of press event, any ideas?
<lukus> hi - i have a situation where I'd like to be able to create a lot of symbolic links to commonly used directories, and the be able to use them by cd <symboliclinkname> ... I thought i'd be able to add the directory with the links into my path, but this doesn't seem to work .. does anyone know how this might be possible?
<chaospsychex> yeats because the program doesn't even show up as an available install in the users account
<chaospsychex> yeats are you familiar with playonlinux?
<elijah> There is wine-1.2-dbg, 1.2-dev and 1.2-gecko (web browser) what does the web browser mean ?  The initial package I downloaded was the wine microsoft compatibility layer, which downloaded 1.2-gecko also (I think) and that is version 1.2.1 and not the current 1.2.2, the reason I am asking all this is because I just installed Picase 3.8 and none of the folder names show. I went to file a compatibility report and it doesn't have my version 
<yeats> chaospsychex: nope ;-)
<DavidJHeinrich1> hi all, I'm dh003i
<chaospsychex> yeats  well ****
<yeats> chaospsychex: reading about it now...
<DavidJHeinrich1> I recovered my MBR, as suggested...now I'm in my Linux OS from my HD
<chaospsychex> Joe Blow can't do **** in linux,lololol
<Gajzha> <coz_>, thing is when I use the install menu from Live CD my XP partition doesn't show at all, it's like the installer thinks my whole drive is empty
<yeats> chaospsychex: so it's basically a GUI program that acts as a front-end to wine
<coz_> Gajzha,  mmm that's odd
<chaospsychex> yeats yeah and there is a list of available programs you can install
<coz_> Gajzha,   I may not be able to help I have to break here ...I know there are many here with better skills :)
<chaospsychex> yeats: when i log into the user account below admin, the list is different and steam isn't even on that list
<DavidJHeinrich1> arg, gparted is still saying my entire HD is unallocated
<DavidJHeinrich1> and cfdisk says the first 16GB are "unusable"
<DavidJHeinrich1> bbs, gotta eat
<pksadiq> DavidJHeinrich1: are you dh003i?
<ccd> How do I find the terminal on Ubuntu Netbook?
<nirazio> How do I reset nautilus to the default configuration?
<bencahill> DavidJHeinrich1: /nick dh003i
<sacarlson> DavidJHeinrich1: cool so just the grub-install /dev/sda worked?
<yeats> chaospsychex: two thoughts... 1) this might be more of an issue for #winehq rather than #ubuntu  2) have you tried just installing directly from steam's site rather than going through playonlinux?
<pksadiq> ccd: press ALT + CTRL + T
<bencahill> pksadiq: thx for that :)
<chaospsychex> yeats: #winehq is idle , let me check on installing from the steam site
<ccd> pksadiq: thanks!!
<kcorcoran_> i am running "make -j 3" no a flightgear v2.0...its working, however its taking some time...i assume this has to do with my CPU speeds...but would think it would compile faster.  shouldn't a dual core system blow throw this?
<pksadiq> bencahill: for what?
<bencahill> pksadiq: always good to know new keyboard shortcuts :)
<pksadiq> DavidJHeinrich1: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/            what about this?
<chaospsychex> yeats: it's only available for mac & pc
<yeats> kcorcoran_: compiling can take a *lot* of processor time - esp. if you're doing other things
<yeats> chaospsychex: right - that's what wine is for - try installing the PC version
<sacarlson> pksadiq: I'm not getting it if DavidJHeinrich1 is now booted what is his problem?
<kcorcoran_> yeats: that makes sense, but even with a dual core system?
<yeats> kcorcoran_: depends on what it is ;-)
<bencahill> kcorcoran: what processor?
<chaospsychex> yeats: how do i go about doing that?
<sacarlson> pksadiq: maybe he has two problems?
<wrd> kcorcoran_: yes compiling takes time ;) it also depends on the build system how much paralellism it allows
<anadon> sorry to interrupt, but what channel is for beginner's development?
<pksadiq> bencahill: Preferences > KeyBoard Shortcuts might help you much
<pksadiq> sacarlson: two?
<bencahill> pksadiq: thanks :)
<Gajzha> <coz_>, no worries, thanks for your time!
<kcorcoran_> bencahill: intel Core 2 duo 3.0GHz
<bencahill> kcorcoran: no, the model#
<sacarlson> pksadiq: seems after the mbr install he can not boot from his hard disk
<yeats> chaospsychex: more or less the same way you would on Windows - download the file and install it
<anadon> any one know?
<kcorcoran_> bencahill:  sorry, not sure how i would be able to to determine that?  can you tell me?
<bencahill> kcorcoran: e8400
<bencahill> kcorcoran: possibly?
<chaospsychex> yeat: ok now what directory do i choose,so others can run it?
<wabash> What number do user ids start at?
<kcorcoran_> yes!!
<sacarlson> pksadiq: if it works at all almost everything would have to work
<kcorcoran_> i just saw that on the screen
<pksadiq> sacarlson: MBR is meant for windows only, if he has partitioned from windows, else ie's a burden
<pksadiq> it's*
<kcorcoran_> bencahill: yes!!
<bencahill> kcorcoran: pretty fast :)
<wabash> anyone?
<neohunter111> Hello I have a problem with my mouse, is a microsoft wireless mouse 7000, when i press button6 or buttton 7 ubuntu recives a lot of press and realease events!! any ideas of how to solve this or how to search in google??
<sacarlson> pksadiq: I had him grub-install /dev/sda  and that seem to have fixed his ubuntu I guess,  oh you think that only fixed windows hd boot?
<ccd> what's the analog for "service sshd start" in ubuntu?
<wrd> ccd: start ssh-server i think ...
<ccd> wrd: I am giving instructions over the phone... so it would be "sudo start ssh-server" ?
<kcorcoran_> bencahill;  took about 5 minutes..is that an acceptable speed for the code that i was compiling?
<dnivra> ccd, nope it's "sudo service sshd start". that's right.
<bencahill> kcorcoran: dunno anything about compiling, just cpu speeds :)
<kshawkeye1> Hey does anyone know where I can find a good guide of how to set up and maintain a LAMP server on Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<dnivra> ccd, that command starts the ssh server daemon. i'm pretty sure.
<ccd> dnivra: hm... is sshd not installed by default on the netbook edition?
<pksadiq> neohunter111: does system > preferences > mouse has any option?
<yeats> ccd: no - you have to install openssh-server
<ccd> cool
<itaylor57> bencahill: how do you list the cpu?
<sacarlson> ccd: sshd isn't installed by default on any edition only the client is installed as default
<dnivra> ccd, sshd is part of openssh-server; that's is not there by default on any ubuntu edition
<neohunter111> pksadiq yes the mouse works, the problem is that i set the boutton 6 and 7 (muse wheel to left o right) to change the desktop screen. and when i press it the desktop cube turns like crazy a lot of times, but before was working ok.
<bencahill> itaylor57: System > Administration > System Monitor > System , next to Processor:
<bencahill> hey guys, would it be possible to install ubuntu on a usb drive where the computer cannot boot to usb?
<neohunter111> pksadiq: yes the mouse works, the problem is that i set the boutton 6 and 7 (muse wheel to left o right) to change the desktop screen. and when i press it the desktop cube turns like crazy a lot of times, but before was working ok.
<chaospsychex> where is a location that I can create a folder in other than my home folder?
<arpit> i installed ubuntu 10.10 32 bit version everything is fine but my touchpad is not working at all what should i do??
<bencahill> ...using hdd for boot, and usb for /
<Weedo> is there a keyboard shortcut to change desktop?
<wrd> ccd: sudo start ssh
<kshawkeye1> Hey does anyone know where I can find a good guide of how to set up and maintain a LAMP server on Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<pksadiq> neohunter111: go to compiz settings in system > preferences,a dn select 3D desktop plugin and change settings
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: I see these guys have the same problem but I'm not sure they have it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209323
<Gajzha> hello everyone! I have a problem and I hope you can help me here. I did something a bit stupid so please don't laugh haha Here is the problem: my system frozen while updating Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 by using the Ubunt updater and couldn't restart Ubuntu at all (I have dual boot with XP SP3). So I decided to reinstall from scratch. Then I formatted my Ubuntu partition by using the Window XP...
<Gajzha> ...partition tool (ouch). Everything seemed alright until I restarted my system... Grub had disappeared and I couldnt start XP anymore! the message on the screen is "error: no such partition" then "gub rescue>" on a 2nd line. I can still access my XP partiton thru the live CD. How can I repair the boot menu, by using the XP CD?
<pksadiq> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<itaylor57> bencahill: thanks
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: you can create a folder anyplace you want that is writable but I guess normaly for users you might want to keep it someplace in /home
<pksadiq> Gajzha: from xp cd select the repair mode , and you boot into dos, then type FIXBOOT
<itaylor57> bencahill: i have a Core i3-330UM Processor ( 32nm, 3MB L3 Cache, 1.20GHz, 18 Watt )
<chaospsychex> sacarlson why cant i create a folder in home
<bencahill> itaylor57: ok :s
<dnivra> chaospsychex, /home is owned by root. you can as root.
<DavidJHeinrich1> sacarlson: yea, grub-isntall /dev/sda worked
<AbhiJit> whats the factoid for min mx buttn shift issue
<arpit> hi guys ,i have a problem here,i installed ubuntu 10.10 32 bit version everything is fine but my touchpad is not working at all what should i do??
<neohunter111> pksadiq: where is 3d desktop plugin?
<izinucs> !controls | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<DavidJHeinrich1> sacarlson: I'm booted, but my partitions are still whacky, and I still want to get Winblows installed at the beginning
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: again if you want to create a folder in anyplace other than your /home/user space you need to user sudo  then you can change the owner and group to the accounts you wish to be able to read and write it
<pksadiq> !touchpad | arpit
<AbhiJit> izinucs, thank you
<pksadiq> neohunter111: system > preferences > compiz settings
<kshawkeye1> arpit: system specs?
<izinucs> AbhiJit: np :)
<dh003i> also, now for some reason, my USB stick isn't being auto-mounted by 10.10 when I stick it in
<neohunter111> pksadiq: ok im there, but i dont see any 3d desktop plugin
<Gajzha> pksadiq, thanks, seems easy enough for me to do :-) I want to get my XP to work before I can install Ubuntu again and it seems that's what your solution will do
<izinucs> Is there a gui (wysiwym) for Docbook? perhaps LyX?
<pksadiq> neohunter111: doesktop cube?
<UnholyTerror> neohunter111, System->Preferences->Appearance to make sure 3D (compiz) is turned on.
<dh003i> I think I'm gonna stick in my backup hard drive and back up everything on /, /boot, /home, /var, and /tmp ... if I do that, I should be able to install windows, repartition, then put everything back on the appropriate partitions, reinstall grub, hen boot again, right?
<ccd> Why is "Files and Folders" and "applications" greyed out on the right side of ubuntu netbook 10.10?
<sacarlson> dh003i: I'm not sure I understand wacky,  how can it boot at all if it's mest up?
<ccd> err left side
<neohunter111> pksadiq: ok im on desktop cube, the desktop cube is working ok if i use the keyboard to move trought it,
<pksadiq> dh003i: just did you try http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<izinucs> dh003i: yep.. although partimage/clonezilla might make it easier
<dh003i> sacarlson: I'll pastebin the cfdisk results
<chaospsychex> sacarlson: how do i go back a folder in terminal?
<arpit> pksadiq:yes touchpad is not working its alps
<sacarlson> dh003i: would like to see mount
<dh003i> pksadiq: i'm looking at that now...I need to boot with a LiveCD to do that, right?
<UnholyTerror> neohunter111, Rotate->Bindings
<pksadiq> neohunter111: just desable it and enable it
<pksadiq> dh003i: yes
<sacarlson> dh003i:  no the oposit
<pksadiq> !tpuchpad > arpit
<arpit> :kshawkeyel 4gb ram 500gb hard disk 64 bit
<pksadiq> !touchpad > arpit
<ubottu> arpit, please see my private message
<sacarlson> dh003i: I want to see mount as it is seen after boot ubuntu from hd
<bencahill> so, could I install /boot to hdd and / to usb?
<nirazio> how to open a remote python program from terminal by ssh?
<neohunter111> pksadiq: the same.. is weir.. .yesterday was working okey, the only think i did is install screenlets.
<dh003i> sacarlson: here's mount, sudo fdisk -l, and sudo cfdisk /dev/sda : http://pastebin.com/PJ81Mz9Z
<arpit> ubottu:i already tried xinput list it does not showing any touch pad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bencahill> :)
<dnivra> nirazio, ssh gives you a shell. it's just another shell-you can run the program from the server or copy it to the client and run it.
<Weedo> how do you format a cdrw in ubuntu?
<lihui> hi
<arpit> ubottu:i already tried xinput list it does not showing any touch pad
<ccd> I just install ubuntu netbook, and the menu on the left side of the screen has a icon for "files and folders" but it's grayed out... how do I enable it?
<lihui> hello
<dnivra> arpit, uBOTtu is a bot :).
<lihui> hi
<neohunter111> pksadiq: y use xev | grep -i button to see what events is fired, and when i press button 6 or 7 appears a lot of time like if i pressed it 100 times.
<bencahill> lihui: hi :), you have a question?
<sacarlson> dh003i: it's all perfect nothing wrong
<arpit> :pksadiq what do u mean by saying touchpad>arpit????
<dh003i> izinucs: ok, but partitionimage/clonezilla would be duplicating my current partition layout, right? and my current partition layout (while it still works), ahs weird stuff happening...see http://pastebin.com/PJ81Mz9Z
<lihui> who is chinese?
<pksadiq> neohunter111: then chang the mouse shortcuts, it's just might be because more than one function is assigned to a single shortcut
<arpit> really?
<Weedo> how do you format a cd-rw?
<KM0201> !zh | lihui
<bencahill> !ch | lihui
<dnivra> !cn | lihui
<ubottu> lihui: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> lihui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sacarlson> dh003i: so maybe the only problem left is with windows?
<bencahill> lol :)
 * KM0201 says "woops"
<dh003i> sacarlson: it is "perfect" in-so-far as it boots, yea...but see the "Unusable 16384.76 MB" at the beginning of the cfdisk list
 * bencahill says "woops"
<lihui> #ubuntu-cn
<arpit> someone help me pls
<arpit> my touchpad is not working in ubuntu
<pksadiq> arpit: sorry , that commands were to activat bot
<lihui> 可以发中文么 ？
<dnivra> lihui, /join #ubuntu-cn .
<arpit> oh nice
<bencahill> !ubotto | arpit
<bencahill> !ubottu | arpit
<ubottu> arpit: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pksadiq> arpit: did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ?
<lihui> 难道都是EN？
<dh003i> sacarlson: and gparted still displays everything as one unallocated nothing...Disk Manager, if I try to open it, just crashes
<dh003i> err, I meant disk utility
<arpit> yes yes
<bencahill> lihui: /join #ubuntu-cn
<arpit> i tried each and every thing on that
<lihui> 大家好哦
<dnivra> lihui, you're still in english support channel. please join #ubuntu-cn with the command bencahill gave you ^^
<sacarlson> dh003i: try disk analizer
<dnivra> lihui, /join #ubuntu-cn
<dh003i> sacarlson: what's the sudo apt-get install for that?
<lihui> Spack Chinese?>
<dnivra> !cn > lihui
<ubottu> lihui, please see my private message
<arpit> pksadiq: yes i tried that link
<pksadiq> arpit: arpit did you install DKMS ?
<sacarlson> dh003i: Application>accesories>Disk usage analizer   I think it's preinstalled
<arpit> yes i installed it then reboot my system but it doesnt work
<ccd> I am new to using ubuntu netbook, and the menu on the right has 3 items grayed out, "applications" "files and folders" and "trash" how to I un-gray these?
<ccd> oops... menu on the left that is
<dh003i> sacarlson: disk analyzer doesn't seem like it is looking at partitions...but at folder layout
<ccd> I googled around for awhile now...
<Dr_Willis> dh003i:  a filesystem gets mounted to a directory, so that makes sence.
<sacarlson> dh003i: I still don't see were this 16gb you say is missing is coming from
<dh003i> sacarlson: did you see my pastebin?
<arpit> pksadiq: yes i did as it is mentioned on that site i installed that and then i rebooted my system and its still not showing touchpad in my system>preference>mouse
<sacarlson> dh003i: yes but I never us cfdisk
<bencahill> so does anyone know if I could install ubuntu to usb on a computer that does not boot to usb?
<sacarlson> dh003i: fdisk -l looks fine to me
<nirazio> I have no longer access to the "preferences" menu and the default toolbar. How to  reset Nautilus?
<dh003i> sacarlson: fdisk -l seems to only e reporting all mounted partitions
<dh003i> sacarlson: cfdisk is reporting on the entireity of /dev/sda
<bencahill> dh003i: shouldn't be, at least not sudo fidsk -l
<dh003i> sacarlson: the first line in cfdisk says "Unusable 16384.76"
<sacarlson> dh003i: how big is the disk suposed to be?
<dh003i> 1TB disk
<sacarlson> dh003i: and that's what it shows is there
<dh003i> sudo fdisk -l doesn't seem to show that 16 GB of "unusable" stuff that cfdisk is showing
<dh003i> sacarlson: yes, it does...but the results disagree with cfdisk
<sacarlson> dh003i: ya and if disk analizer shows 1tb then it's all good
<arpit> dr_willis i need some help here i installed ubuntu 10.10 32 bit version but its not detecting any touchpad in system >preference>mouse and neither its working at all i tried dkms also but its not working
<dh003i> sacarlson: cfdisk says it isn't all good...gparted and Disk Utility aren't working anymore
<sacarlson> dh003i: well if disk analizer says it has 1tb and fdisk says it has 1tb I think it has 1tb
<sacarlson> dh003i:  maybe the 16gb loss is from the way it's formated I don't know
<arpit> i need some help here i installed ubuntu 10.10 32 bit version but its not detecting any touchpad in system >preference>mouse and neither its working at all i tried dkms also but its not working
<ccd> I installed x11vnc, and I can click stuff... but if I try to click any of the buttons on the left side of the ubuntu netbook screen, nothing happens...
<sacarlson> dh003i: oh that unusable space is the mbr
<sacarlson> dh003i: it's not 16gb it's just 16000bytes
<dh003i> sacarlson: ahhh, lol
<dh003i> sacarlson: no, I think its 16GB
<sacarlson> dh003i: they just don't bother to show that in fdisk
<dh003i>  Size (MB) : 16384.76... 16,000 MB = 16 GB
<Winston_Wolf> Hello. My problem is, that my Touchpad & Mouse aren't working as they should. Means, that sometimes I'm not able to click buttons ect. The right touchpad button doesn't work at all. The touchpad problem was already there when I had windows. the problems with the mouse occured since I installed Ubuntu 10.04
<dh003i> the size is specified in MB, so it isn't just 16 MB...it's ~16,000 MB
<sacarlson> dh003i: see how they say you have 1000204886016 bytes
<dh003i> sacarlson: yea
<sacarlson> dh003i:  it's only MB if they put MB at the end
<r00t4rd3d> arpit, have you installed any touchpad control apps ?
<dh003i> sacarlson: look at cfdisk's output: http://pastebin.com/PJ81Mz9Z
<nope> seems Dell Optiplex 980 (and 960) has some strange issues with ubuntu (or maybe linux in general).
<grpace> Anyone here familiar with GYachE ?  I'm having trouble with the Auto-Away...  It keeps resetting itself.
<arpit> like?
<nope> random reboots
<r00t4rd3d> tpconfig
<sivakumar_> how can i read my windows desktop fi;es
<dh003i> sacarlson: the  column header says "Size (MB)" and underneath it says "Unusable 16384.76"...so it is MB...which makes sense, as hat was he size of the partition I tried installing winXP to
<arpit> which apps can u name some of them??
<sivakumar_> sorry files
<istvan> hey, i just created a VM with ubuntu server in it, but after i changed the network connection to bridged the vm isn't connecting to the internet anymore.
<nope> istvan: you must "refresh" the network in the vm too
<arpit> root: can u name some of that apps
<istvan> nope: how do I do that?
<nope> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nope> for instancer
<nope> -r
<iDope> istvan, is your network set up with DHCP?
<istvan> yes
<r00t4rd3d> arpit, type in touchpad in Synaptic Package Manager and start installing and testing
<r00t4rd3d> tpconfig is one
<verywiseman> is this tool work like strace but show std lib or user-defined functions instead of system calls?
<arpit> oh thnxs let me try
<iDope> istvan: then nopes method is the commandline method. Or you could just click on auto eth0 from the popup on the network manager icon
<iDope> that will disconnect it
<iDope> and clicking it again will reconnect
<sacarlson> dh003i: well if that's the case you would be getting an extra 16gb of space for free,
<iDope> assuming you are using gnome
<nope> iDope: he said ubuntu server. a server usually dont have gui :)
<istvan> iDope: its server
<iDope> oh
<nope> (atleast it should not)
<iDope> missed the server part
<istvan> eh, that failed, so i guess its not an ubuntu issue
<iDope> then its a simple case of /etc/init.d/networking restart
<istvan> thanks guys
<Winston_Wolf> Nobody ever heard of that touchpad problem?
<Lushy> Hey guys, I'm having some problems getting WoW working - i can load the game and log in normally and smoothly. i pick my char, it loads the bar about 1/4 of the way then the graphics seem to go REALLY bad, but the game doesn't crash. anyone got any ideas?
<iDope> its probably something wrong with the bridging setup
<nope> istvan: does it get an ip from dhcp?
<istvan> nope: nope ;) no dhcp offer
<nope> ah
<dh003i> I need to be on a LiveCD to accurately backup my / directory, right ?
<iDope> if you can set an IP manually and ping your gateway or another IP on your subnet, then its just that DHCP isn't reaching your VM
<c4ctus> n
<iDope> if you can't then the bridging isn't working at all
<Weedo> has anyone ever used lubuntu?
<sacarlson> dh003i: when I run cfdisk I see something completely different with (util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<nope> dh003i: not necessarily, create a backup user, add it to sudo, and use rdiff-backup for instance
<r00t4rd3d> Lushy, video drivers installed ?
<llutz_> dh003i: sudo rsync -arux / /mnt/backup
<arpit> root:yes tpconfig is already installed i reinstalled it and its still not working
<r00t4rd3d> can you play other 3d hardware accelerated games ?
<Lushy> r00t4rd3d: Yup - ATi propriety graphics, that unbuntu told me to activate.
<istvan> i might have used the wrong network adapter on the host.. checking
<Lushy> And yeah, I can.
<Weedo> has anyone ever used lubuntu?
<dh003i> that's he other thing, I just plugged my 2TB drive into the case's internal hotpluggable SATA cage...I don't see it pop up on the desktop or in he sidebar of the file manger...nor do I see my USB stick show up when I plug it in
<arpit> root:yes tpconfig is already installed i reinstalled it and its still not working
<Lushy> r00t4rd3d: The game actually loads fine, all smooth and normal. it's only when i log my char into the world, it all goes wierd/bad.
<r00t4rd3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Winston_Wolf> r00t4rd3d, could you help me with my mouse/touchpad problem?
<r00t4rd3d> Ive never played WoW , maybe someone else here has ?
<arpit> root??
<arpit> root:yes tpconfig is already installed i reinstalled it and its still not working
<kylejjjjj> hey i need some help making a shell script that will shut down the computer when opened?
<Weedo> out of interest, are there any linux passwd recovery tools?
<Weedo> or 'hacking' tools
<dh003i> how can I get a list of all available devices to mount, and why wouldn't a USB or hot-pluggable SATA show up when plugged in?
<ccd> What is the button bar on the left side of ubuntu netbook called?
<r00t4rd3d> arpit, what kind of laptop brand/model ?
<Weedo> the panel?
<Lushy> Weedo: take a look at Backtrack.
<Weedo> thanks
<pksadiq> Weedo:  for what?
<ccd> Weedo, thanks. google will like that better than "button bar"
<arpit> vaio e series vpcebfg
<Weedo> im interested in that sort of thing
<Weedo> i dont know how secure linux is
<Weedo> windows is lame..
<arpit> vaio e series vpcebfg 4gb ram 500 gb hard disk alps touch pad
<BluesKaj> kyle , sudo halt in the terminal. no need for a script
<kylejjjjj> can someone help with simple shell scripting
<arpit> vaio e series vpcebfg 4gb ram 500 gb hard disk alps touch pad
<arpit> root: vaio e series vpcebfg 4gb ram 500 gb hard disk alps touch pad
<pksadiq> kylejjjjj: why?
<r00t4rd3d> tpcconfig -i
<Winston_Wolf> I need help with my touchpad & mouse please...
<r00t4rd3d> err tpconfig -i
<kylejjjjj> well i need a shell script to shutdown my computer when opened
<arpit> this is new one?
<arpit> okay let me try with this
<sacarlson> dh003i: I didn't know sata was hot plugable but I know my usb flashes are
<arpit> its the same
<sacarlson> dh003i: after the sata is pluged in you should try fdisk -l again  if not seen there try reboot and see if it apears
<kylejjjjj> pksadiq : i need it to shut down my computer
<dh003i> sacarlson: I figured part of that out...SATA HD didn't show up when I plugged it into SATA-hotplug backplane b/c I put it in wrong one! I have 6 SATA ports to plug it into, but hte one I plugged it into wasn't connected to the motherboard...only 2 ports are connected to mobo by the sata-cables
<r00t4rd3d> arpit, what do you get when you type in tpconfig -i in a term
<arpit> i founf the same thing when i typed tpconfig
<sacarlson> dh003i: ok
<arpit> found*
<error_203>  red hat or ubuntu? which is best for desktop?
<arpit> oh u want me to type in terminal
<arpit> okay let me c
<josvuk> kylejjj: Basically a shell script is a text with commands to shut down the computer and made executable, write it with an editor and change the mode with chmod
<dh003i> sacarlson: but I still don't know why the USB stick and HD aren't showing up by default in Ubuntu and being auto-mounted when I plug them in....now I have to manually mount
<sacarlson> dh003i: and what about the usb flash drive?  did you try the frunt and read plugs?  my frunt don't work but I don't know wy
<arpit> it says could not open ps/2 port [/dev/psaux]
<sacarlson> dh003i: oh if they aren't formated they won't auto mount
<dh003i> sacarlson: well, I tried both plugs, front one that is part of an installed CF-reader, and the ones on top of my case...they worked before
<FishFace> Updates keep saying to insert CD Ubuntu 10.04. But I am running 10.04. How can I get this to stop?
<dh003i> sacarlson: nope, all formatted...I just mounted manually
<FishFace> Whoops...I am running 10.10
<dh003i> sacarlson: I stuck in my 2TB backup drive
<kylejjjjj> well i dont know what to put in the script  i use the vim editor but what do i wright
<arpit> root :it says could not open ps/2 port [/dev/psaux] when i type tpconfig -i in terminal
<pksadiq> kylejjjjj: just sudo halt does , you can also do sleep time   to run the command after a time lag
<Winston_Wolf> I need help with my touchpad & mouse please...
<kylejjjjj> ok thanks
<arpit> r00t4rd3d :it says could not open ps/2 port [/dev/psaux] when i type tpconfig -i in terminal
<sacarlson> dh003i: but maybe the usb flash isn't formated?
<dh003i> llutz: I had backed up everything in / to my 2TB backup drive before...if I do sudo rsync -arux / /mnt/backup, is it just going to look for differences and change those?
<suprengr> error_203: as this is a ubuntu support channel i'm guessing you'll be told Ubuntu or 'don;t know about red Hat!.  truth is... download cd's of each...  try each... make a choice.  I did.  I chose Ubuntu.
<sacarlson> dh003i: oh and see if it is at least seen at all with lsusb
<dh003i> sacarlson: the USB is mountable...it is the very same USB that was auto-mounting before I tried installing windows on the 1st 16GB
<arpit> r00t4rd3d :it says could not open ps/2 port [/dev/psaux] when i type tpconfig -i in terminal
<sacarlson> dh003i:  but is it still seen now?
<r00t4rd3d> i see that
<error_203> suprenger: ya  i have used both but i think u cannot say which one is better.ya both  have different speciallity
<r00t4rd3d> reading
<suprengr> error_203:  tru bro
<andrewvc> anyone know what would create a situation where 'ps' can't find a process (given an ID), but 'kill' can
<andrewvc> ps aux specifically
<dh003i> sacarlson: ls /dev/disk/by-label -lah picks it up
<dh003i> ls /dev/disk/by-label -lah shows my USB on one of the lines: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2010-12-18 12:58 DIESEL -> ../../sdb1
<sacarlson> dh003i: so it is working?
<Winston_Wolf> I need help with my touchpad & mouse please...
<arpit> root: tell me what to do
<arpit> i cant help it
<dh003i> sacarlson: yes, the 2TB SATA and my USB stick are now mounted...but I had to do it manually
<sacarlson> dh003i:  must be a new feature
<Ubuntuguy> Ubuntu says I'm using 11.04, but I don't remember installing it... Everything is the way it was when I first installed 10.10, is this a normal thing?
<r00t4rd3d> arpit, pm
<Winston_Wolf> Come on guys, please... :/
<r00t4rd3d> Winston_Wolf, you said your mouse wasnt working in windows ?
<KM0201> lol
<Ubuntuguy> Are other people
<Ubuntuguy> s ubuntu saying they'
<Ubuntuguy> re
<Windowed> evening to all :) I'm having a hard time with something as simple as sharing files with my windows machines...
<dh003i> sacarlson: huh? what do u mean? Ubuntu has been auto-mounting USB's and SATA's for a while, I hink. what's new, for me, is it not doing this
<Ubuntuguy> using 11.04?
<FloodBot3> Ubuntuguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Ubuntuguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Winston_Wolf> Touchpad wasnt working on Windows either. Mouse was okaz
<Ubuntuguy> Or is it just me?
<KM0201> !enter | Ubuntuguy
<ubottu> Ubuntuguy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Winston_Wolf> So no idea what the hell is going on
<Ubuntuguy> Sorry about that
<KM0201> Ubuntuguy: for 11.04 support, go to ubuntu+1
<Ubuntuguy> But I'm not using 11.04...
<Ubuntuguy> It says I am though.
<bonjoyee> Ubuntuguy: where does it say 11.04..about ubuntu page?
<pksadiq> !samba | Windowed
<ubottu> Windowed: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ubuntuguy> And I want to know why, because I didn't install it.
<Ubuntuguy> No, under about ubuntu
<mlody> siema
<KM0201> Ubuntuguy: thats just the "About ubuntu"... type lsb_release -a and it will say you're using maverick
<nomicos> How to set cyrillic support in Linux terminal on Ubuntu Maverick?
<sacarlson> dh003i: that's what I mean it did it for a while but now it has the new feature of not doing it?  since they do work I'm sure there is a way to fix them
<bencahill_> Ubuntuguy, the floodbots really got you :)
<bonjoyee> that right..seems its a bug or rather a misprint....nothing serious..
<Ubuntuguy> Right, alright got a scare there :O
<Ubuntuguy> Thanks
<r00t4rd3d> is there any touchpad settings in bios that are disabled or something ?
<Windowed> Samba is what i'm using, it seemed to work ok but all of a sudden.. it stopped working
<bonjoyee> what does "sudo lsb_release -a" say?
<r00t4rd3d> have your tried a different mouse ?
<Winston_Wolf> I didnt find anything. Sometimes its working, sometimes not
<Winston_Wolf> Yeah, I have tried 2
<bencahill_> Hey, I'm installing ubuntu cli using the alternate cd, could someone help me with partitions?
<r00t4rd3d> and niether mouse works ?
<Winston_Wolf> Sometimes they work, sometimes nit
<Winston_Wolf> *not
<bonjoyee> !ask | bencahill_
<ubottu> bencahill_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r00t4rd3d> usb mouse ?
<Winston_Wolf> Yeah
<Winston_Wolf> Same with touchpad
<Winston_Wolf> At least the left button...
<dh003i> sacarlson: well, I wouldn't call it a "new feature"...it is something that got broken for me within 10.10 after trying to install windows, then recovering the MBR
<Windowed> pksadiq | I'm trying to administer my connection with gadmin-samba
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I'm trying to install so that boot is on the hdd, and / is on the usb, got any ideas?
<r00t4rd3d> is the laptop a POS ?
<arpit> pm what?
<arpit> pm what?
<arpit> root: pm what?
<r00t4rd3d> pm = private message
<bencahill_> r00t4rd3d, who was that question for?
<Winston_Wolf> POS?
<r00t4rd3d> piece of shit :D
<bencahill_> Winston_Wolf, piece of shit
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<Winston_Wolf> I bought it two fucking months ago and tried two OS, so yeah. biggest POS ever
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: if the installer lists them in the partitioning menu should be straight enough..
<r00t4rd3d> If your touchpad dont work in windows either.....
<number_number> how can i get apt-cache to return only the names of the packages i'm searching? i know the -n flag restricts the search to the names only.. but i want to get a list of the packages without resorting to awk
<sacarlson> dh003i: I see other posts about unused space seen with cfdisk but not in fdisk but I don't see them getting an answer as to why
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I chose "Manual" at the first screen, and it lists it after that
<Winston_Wolf> Well it worked after I installed the drivers, at least for some days. Then I had the same problem again
<neohunter111> when i press one time the button 6 o my mouse the event is fired  about 100 times, how i can check or solve this?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, sdb, 2.1GB USB Flash Memory :)
<meuc56> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   meuc56 Halexander twager stigrett KyriakosK|2 DBO number_number mue Robinux vint nirazio nsd ymasory Toph spankpole Windowed lukasznaw neohunter111 V-ille bencahill_ 
<meuc56> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   c4ctus saba_ robotarmy me345 jemark txdv Mikelevel Samos123 sivakumar_ Winston_Wolf tizbac sIDx goopen eMxyzptlk Lenin_Cat flodine sogepp suprengr zicho Tigger__ verb
<meuc56> GIVE THE GIFT OF FREENODE FOR CHRISTMAS! For just 20, 50 or 100 dollars you can purchase a pdpc/xmas/supporter cloak for you or your loved ones. Please join #Freenode, and message a staffer for details! What's a better present than the gift of freenode for the holidays?   whateverDever Snapshot kerim LouisJB espeed GasbaKid Juzzy jillsmitt FusionX zenon_ pupuserc1803c stjohnmedrano Syburg star314 ahs3 Gand_Darkwater jetlinkin navap Aid
<FloodBot2> meuc56: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Winston_Wolf> So it has to be something no connected to the OS
<dh003i> sacarlson: why is prolly b/c windows fsked everything
<bonjoyee> bencahill_:  so /boot need to be on a hdd partition and / on usb (sdb1) right?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, correct, because computer cannot boot to usb
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, i assume that would work?
<bonjoyee> where would grub go?
<dh003i> sacarlson: it's really awful, it didn't even install the OS...just deleted a partition and *tried* to format it as WinFS (but didn't succeed)...wtf, why is it even touching the MBR for that?
<nirazio> Does anyone know of any good documentation on different error messages?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, on the hdd, right?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: why still not active?
<sacarlson> dh003i:  I guess that's posible
<suprengr> channel alert! beware msgs from <meuc56> [hopefully will be taken care of soon?]
<nit-wit> dh003i, the nstall not working
<Halexander> Hello. My name is Halexander as you might have guess by now. I'm from Romania. My internet provider is Zapp and they gave me one of those usb modems. It does not work with Ubuntu. Can someone please help me?
<bonjoyee>  bencahill_: do you grub installed already?
<dh003i> nit-wit: even on the 1st partition of the HD, WinXP wouldn't install
<dh003i> nit-wit: it would delete the partition and fsk up the MBR for some reason, but hen would say it couldn't format the partitionas Windows' FS and couldn't install
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, well, ubuntu (cli) is currently installed on hdd (regular), but I want to re-install on usb for quietness (this is for a digital picture frame out of an old laptop)
<Halexander> I would very much apreciate it if I were to receive some help here.
<nit-wit> dh003i, lets do the bootscipt again http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ paste bin it
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ...so grub is installed, but obviously would have to be changed :)
<bencahill_> !patience | Halexander
<ubottu> Halexander: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Weedo> does anyone have any ideas, i need to download a 2gb iso on a 40kbps connection
<bencahill_> Weedo, do you have a time limit?
<Weedo> i dont think so
<Winston_Wolf> Could resetting BIOS help_
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: grub should be able to detect the new os...as its already installed once..
<sacarlson> dh003i: this guy might have the answer he says you can't have too many primary partitons https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=103096
<Weedo> theres a 10gb limit
<bencahill_> Weedo, then just wait :)
<Weedo> great...
<j3roen> Be patient :-)
<deddly> I've started installing Open Sound System according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound but I have aproblem early on in the guide. It says I should type "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop" but it returns the error: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found. Can anyone help me please?
<Weedo> i want it before next year
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok :) , so what should my partitions be?
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: also why not have the entire / on usb?
<FishFace> Weedo: You should find someone to DL it and mail it to you
<Weedo> maybe...
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, computer cannot boot to usb :)
<nit-wit> dh003i, XP needs sta divers to be installed on a sata disc is the 1treebyte drive set for sta or ide in the bios
<Weedo> if i had any friends...
<Weedo> !!
<bencahill_> Weedo, go to library and take a flash drive?
<FishFace> LOL!
<sacarlson> dh003i: and I note that I only have 1 primary and all others are logicals
<nit-wit> dh003i, sata drivers
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: please explain..what do u mean...
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, the computer's BIOS does not have the capability of booting to a USB device
<Gintulis> hi, can i delete folder's from /usr/src ->  "linux-2.6.36", "linux-headers-2.6.35-23", "linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic", "linux-headers-2.6.36.2-candela", it used about 5.9GB
<dh003i> nit-wit: sata drivers?
<dh003i> nit-wit: but I didn't change 'em, nor the USB drivers
<dh003i> nit-wit: I'll do the boot script again in a min
<bonjoyee> bencahill_:  grub should take care of that...if  your bios detects the usb device...grub can take control later..
<nit-wit> dh003i, your big HD is probably a sata drive, you may be able to change the bios and installXP without the drivers is the XP a OEM disc
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, BIOS does not know anything about USB, computer was built in 00-02ish :s
<nit-wit> dh003i, have you had this XP running on this HD ever
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, i guess grub on hdd would be able to boot to usb?
<pupuserc1803c> what's the problem?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, what do you mean by bios "detecting" the usb device?
<dh003i> nit-wit: nope, I just d/l-ed WinXP from the most popular XP torrent on kickasstorrents...haven't ever had XP on this comp, just want it now to use Spectraview II to calibrate my monitor
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: but u say grub is installed to hdd  and the installer detects the usb ...so i dont see any advantage/reason to have ../boot on hdd
<bonjoyee> anyways..ask some else as well here...
<nit-wit> dh003i, so when you try and install XP it doesn't see the hd what happens
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I'm not familiar with how /boot works, so I suppose that would work fine :)
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: ill tell how i expect it to work..
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, yes I see what you mean now :)
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok...
<sacarlson> dh003i: would this spectraview work in virtualbox?  probly not but
<LSeactuary> hello?
<LSeactuary> oh okay in in i guess
<LSeactuary> can someone help me?
<bonjoyee> bonjoyee: you boot into the already installed os..run update-grub...it detects your os on the usb...
<bencahill_> LSeactuary, hello there :), do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<LSeactuary> ive basically just fully installed ubuntu
<bencahill_> !ask | LSeactuary
<ubottu> LSeactuary: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, talking to yourself? :)
<mawst> Ok someone give me a hint here... I updated my /etc/default/grub and my 00_header with the grub_gfxmode stuff... I'm using the nvidie drivers (proprietary)... I get a black screen on boot (shows the splash fine though). Is there something I need to do to the command like, thequiet splash or something?
<dh003i> nit-wit: it sees the HD, seesthe partitions Linux made...I tried to install to the 1st 16GB partition, which I'd had Linux "delete" to make free space...XP said it couldn't make a filesystem there...something about "Disk 0 ld 0 on ATAPI (MBR)...no XP-compatible partition"
<bonjoyee> next time u restart..it lists there in the menu..grub handles the control to usb...
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: ususb  was designed in 96. so a 2000 system wl have usb although it may not be able to boot it
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, i understand, makes perfect sense :)
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, now how should I partition the USB drive for ubuntu?
<dh003i> sacarlson: well, Graeme, the creator of the free linux profiling software, Argyll, and others on the Argyll mailing list didn't think Spectraview would work in a virtualbox as it has to use DDC (data display channel) to access the monitor
<bonjoyee> is its blank..nothing to lose..give it a shot..
<bonjoyee> if*
<LSeactuary> i installed ubutnu fully the screen said 'restart now' and everything and the disk came out but now its a black screen with white writing saying '2720.889883 end requiest: I_0 error dev sr0 sector 535236 and the same line with different numbers for about 50 lines. what od i do?
<sacarlson> dh003i: figures
<dh003i> sacarlson: I think what it comes down to is that one way or another, to calibrate the monitor from software, u need to access it by DDC (data display channel) via the DVI-D cable...and Linux has no standard protocol for that...hence no monitor is detected in Wine when I try installing the prog from Wine, and virtualbox'd prolly be same
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, it's got some files on it, the don't matter
<nit-wit> dh003i, simce it is a download it is hard to say, but a standard XP install to a sata type HD needs stat drivers unless the bios is set th ahce/ide reboot to the bios and check the HD and this
<ActionParsnip> lseactuary: take the cd out of the drive
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: no more partitions..just format sdb1 to a filesystem of your choice ext3/4 and use entire as /
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I don't need swap?
<bonjoyee> how much ram?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, 128mb :P
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, but all I'm doing is fbi
<bonjoyee> hmmm..then u need a bit...say 512MB..
<dh003i> nit-wit: here's the boot info script output file: http://pastebin.com/D4V1Tk0Y
<LSeactuary> anyone?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, right, so a 1.5GB primary ext4, and a 512MB swap
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: use ext2 if the storage is flash based. makes it last longer
<bonjoyee> but not sure if that will leave enough space for the os..
<bencahill_> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll do that
<LSeactuary> ActionParnship, the CD came out already so i took it out already. the screen hasnt changed
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, current os (which I'm basically cloning) is 1.1gb
<bonjoyee> bencahill_:  do u have swap on the hdd?
<bencahill_> s/gb/GB/
<dh003i> nit-wit: so b4 I do anything else stupid, llutz had suggested I use rsync from a newly created user with admin privs like this: rsync -arux / /mnt/backup
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, yes, but if I used that, the hdd would probably spin up once in a while, right?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  have you ever seen any actual benchmarks on that? Ive never seen any 'proof' :) then again ive never had a flash drive go bad either no matter what fs i use
<LSeactuary> now its just turned off bu the harddrive lights still on???
<bonjoyee> bencahill_:yes..as you have so less ram in there..
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: rule of thuumb is 2xRA foress than 2gb ram
<Halexander> Still here...
<LSeactuary> anyone?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, current swap (determined by installer) is 359.7MB
<nit-wit> dh003i, I'm not familiar with resnc as a backup,  notice you now have a 2 terrebyte drive with  grub legacy again and a gpt setup, you need to make a thread at the Ubuntu forums
<dh003i> nit-wit: hmm, I wonder why the 2TB HD is grub legacy...I formatted it from Ubuntu...I think while I was in10.04
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: if ur ok with it use it..else create new ..
<nit-wit> dh003i, this is more then the IRC is set up to get set up correctly to be honest
<LSeactuary> okay its come up to the home screen but it looks wrong. can someone please help me. i have alot of work to do..... :(
<dh003i> nit-wit: the 2TB HD is a backup
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, as I said before, wouldn't using the hdd swap make the hdd spin up once in a while?
<LSeactuary> mod probe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules something
<nit-wit> dh003i, okay
<LSeactuary> then it loads to the home screen
<dh003i> k, i'll post it on Ubuntu forums
<ActionParsnip> dwillis: flash nhas limited writes and ext2 has no journal. makes sense but i havent seen benchmarks just playing safe
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: yes it would...
<bencahill_> LSeactuary, you may want to try the ubuntu forums
<kylejjjjj> i need a shell script that will halt the computer but not require  a password
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, then I'd rather use the usb for swap
<LSeactuary> i have - no ones replied!
<bencahill_> LSeactuary, oh :)
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  set the suid bit on the shutdown command. :) is a dirty way to do that
<agentgasmask> kylejjjjj: "shutdown -h now" run as root
<bonjoyee> thats fine...also consider what ActionParsnip: said...256MB?
<deddly> I'm trying to follow this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545349/ but I'm a bit lost from the begining...
<bonjoyee> since its cli...shud be fine..
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, yes, I think I'll go with that, as I am only running one program (fbi)
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, I'm trying it now...
 * bencahill_ tries...
<kylejjjjj> im very sorry im verry new to linux i genral  what did you mean suid bit?
<ActionParsnip> kylejjjjj: you camn add shutdown to visudo and it wont. there are guides
<deddly> Please could someone help me to do this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/545349/
<bonjoyee> bencahill_:also ...if the installer asks where to install the grub...let it do on the usb device..u can use it later on a newer system..that support usb booting...
<nit-wit> dh003i, pm me when you post the bootscrpt on the forums
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  the 'suid bit' is a special mode that if set on a binary - that binary runs as the owner. its a way to let things run as 'root'  all the time. Its considerd a security risk.
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  you can set up sudo, where 'sudo shutdown' would NOT require a password. also. thats 'safer'
<sacarlson> dh003i: I'm not sure I'm reading you last grub thing correct but is grub 16gb?  16.3GB: grub/stage2
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I'm setting up the partitions...doing the ext3 1.8GB right now, do I want the bootable flag "on"?
<bonjoyee> bencahill_:check twice..the usb device:)
<dh003i> sacarlson: the 1st unused area from cfdisk is 16 GB, yes
<bonjoyee> yes...its not needed in ur setup..but do it
<sivakumar> i have a problem on drapes that it is not restrating itself when i logged in
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, got it
<sacarlson> dh003i: I guess it was needed for grub?
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  read up on 'sudo' configuration if you want to go the sudo route.
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, will do, do you think removing and re-inserting the usb drive will mess up the install?
<dh003i> sacarlson: no, it was originally a 16GB swap partition
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<kylejjjjj> ok thanks
<bonjoyee> bencahill_:  not after starting the installer...
<dh003i> sacarlson: then I thought I'd use it for Windows XP, because windows needs the 1st partition
<dh003i> sacarlson: but windows failed to install
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, off to check the usb contents :)
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: with the space and power limitation i suggest you ise lubuntu
<pupuserc1803c> you burned xp?
<sacarlson> dh003i:  ok that clears that up I guess
<bonjoyee>  ActionParsnip: its just the cli..minimal install
<sivakumar> is here anyone know about drapes
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, yeah, there wasn't anything on there I needed, always good to check, though :)
<sacarlson> dh003i: so was this guy right then https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=103096
<ActionParsnip> makes sense.  tbats  ool too
<bonjoyee> hmm..
<sacarlson> dh003i:  I think you still only have 3 primary so I guess it could still have 1 more
<dh003i> sacarlson: I don't even know what he's trying to say
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I don't need any special mount options?
<dh003i> sacarlson: oh yea, I do remember xp saying something about max # of partitions already on disk, lol...but the first 16GB was deleted and unused, which was where I wanted it to make the partition
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  my wife made some lovely ones with lace the other day for the bedroom.
<bonjoyee> dont think so..
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok
<ActionParsnip> ha!
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I can't set the bootable flag as on, I suppose I will leave it off :s
<sivakumar> Dr_Willis, i asking about drapes in ubuntu
<sacarlson> dh003i: so the fix would be to not put so many primary partitions?
<karthick87> My system hangs when i type "compiz --replace in terminal" Can anyone help??
<bonjoyee> bencahill_:as i said..watch every step...dont mess up with the hdd!!
<xtremox> how to install slim on ubuntu?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I'm setting up partitions on the usb :s
<sivakumar> xtremox, what is slim
<Halexander> Help?!
<tha_chriz> hello, new here, anyone can help me with Interent disconecting on Ubuntu 10.10 and intel wifi on HP 530?
<deddly> Please someone help me, this is basic stuff for Linux users. I see that the libasounds2-plugins package is already installed in xubuntu, but the next step in http://paste.ubuntu.com/545349/ I am having trouble with. Where should I find the .asoundrc file?
<dh003i> sacarlson: yea, maybe...I think  Ionly had 3, though.../sda1 as swap (b4 I deleted it for winxp), sda2 for boot, sda 3 for /...ahh, no it was 4, sda 4 for extended, where /var, /tmp, and /home went
<sivakumar> xtremox, are u there
<bb> Anyone know the clutter library for python?
<xtremox> yes slim is gdm alternative
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, so this is my partition table for sdb (usb)
<sivakumar> Halexander, for what:
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, #1 primary 1.8GB f ext2 /
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> hi... when i go and click about ubuntu it says: You are using Ubuntu 11.04- the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012. And the problem is that now i cannot install a deb file because of an error.. How can i fix this? i really do not know why it says 11.04
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, #5 logical 260.0 MB f swap swap
<sivakumar> xtremox, what is gdm
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, look good?
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: why ext2?
<matthiaskrgr> I have  a laptop here (1400:1050) but also an external screen (1600x1500)  Is there an ways way to connect them in a way the screen doesn't flicker? I use gnom-display-properties
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, above someone said that it would prolong usb life, do you think I should use ext4?
<deddly> Leon_Wallch_Deve: 11.04 is the Alpha development version isn't it?
<OerH> Leon_Wallch_Deve, support natty 11.04 in #Ubuntu+1
<bonjoyee> yes..thats right..ext2 does not have a journal...
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> yes but i basically have 10.10
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, one sec
<Daekdroom> bencahill, not using a swap partition in USB is also a way to prolong USB life
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> i do not know why it says 11.04... maybe from an update or somthing
<Halexander> USB Modem MF626 that my internet provitder from Romania, Zapp gave me is not currently functioning in a non-Microsoft environment. Tried wvdial. This is what it said:http://pastebin.com/LLFvWvz9
<bonjoyee> but its prone to data loss...in case of abnormal shutdowns etc...
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, so now it's the same, except #1 is ext4 (obviously) :)
<Halexander> sivakumar: USB Modem MF626 that my internet provitder from Romania, Zapp gave me is not currently functioning in a non-Microsoft environment. Tried wvdial. This is what it said:http://pastebin.com/LLFvWvz9
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, doesn't really matter, as it will be a digital picture frame, just showing pics :)
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, it almost seems ext2 would be better, since it doesn't journal?
<deddly> Where can I find this file? I'm reading a guide and it says: "Make sure an ~/.asoundrc file exists."
<bonjoyee> ok...you know it better..just helpingu make choices..
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, I'm going to go ahead and use ext2, here we go!
<Lantchips> I have a bit noobish question I guess.. If I want to make a program to start from the terminal with just typing chrome& how do I do this ? Or any suggestion what to search for to read about it ?
<Weedo> type "chrome"
<Lantchips> but I just did a program :P
<Weedo> ?
<Lantchips> I just said a program
<Lantchips> soz
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi, i happen to have no wi-fi available at all just out of the blue, with no reason since 2 days, from this computer, with another pc with ubuntu on i can actually find many wi-fis around and get connected as well, what happened? thanks
<deddly> lantchips är sååååå goda
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, it says "The following partitions are going to be formatted:", and one in the list is the sda swap, is that fine?
<Weedo> what program?
<Lantchips> This program is called matlab
<Weedo> try "matlab"
<bencahill_> !matlab
<bonjoyee> fine if its the swap being formatted as swap..
<tha_chriz> why wifi is dosconnecting? someone have same problems?
<Lantchips> But i need to go into the folder and bla bla bla but I wanna make like a shortcut in the terminal
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, yes :-/
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok
<Weedo> oh, a script
<Lantchips> so instead of going into that folder to type matlab I wanna be able to do it from anywhere
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, it's doing its thing :)
<Lantchips> mayb ^
<Lantchips> What should I google for to read about it ? :)
<Weedo> look up bash scripts
<Lantchips> ty
<deddly> OK people, I'm reading a guide and it says: "Make sure an ~/.asoundrc file exists." Where should it exist?
<bencahill_> deddly, ~ = /home/currentuser
<Lantchips> And yes Deddly lantchips is very nice ;)
<bencahill_> deddly, files starting with . are hidden, fyi
<histo> deddly: ~ = /home/username
<infinitus> you can type $cd ~
<bencahill_> histo, beat you to it :)
<infinitus> then ls -al
<histo> infinitus: or just cd
<deddly> Thankyou bencahill_ and histo
<bencahill_> deddly, np :)
<[thor]> what does it mean when a group of packages is "kept back" during 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<bencahill_> [thor], it means you didn't install them
<bencahill_> [thor], but they were available
<kylejjjjj> omg how to i make a script run as root with out a password because i wont be near my computer when it will be run
<infinitus> histo: oh i didn't know that :o, thanks
<aberrant> hm
<aberrant> ubuntu's mod_wsgi package is pretty old.
<bencahill_> infinitus, histo, cool I didn't know that either :)
<settimio> salve
<sprung> What is the encryption standard and bit that the Ubuntu home partition is encrypted with out of the box?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, it never asked what to install on, but it's installing now, wtf?
<jchase520> im tryin to uninstall vmware and it keeps saying it needs root acces , how can i do that?
<sprung> i have to submit this to ISEC
<infinitus> sudo
<kylejjjjj> dose linux run a script to halt the computer when you press the power button?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I suppose it would be installing on the newly created partition? the usb light is flashing...
<sprung> What is the encryption standard and bit that the Ubuntu home partition is encrypted with out of the box? i have to submit it to my infosec dept.
<settimio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<[thor]> bencahill: these are upgrades to xbmc, which i have installed.. reading the prompt after 'apt-get --purge autoremove xbmc' and then 'apt-get install xbmc', it says that the package i want to install requires dependencies that are still in "Incoming", and not available..
<bencahill_> [thor], oh, I don't know
<bonjoyee> [thor]: did u pin/lock  any packages?
<bencahill_> hey bonjoyee, this was the corrupt cd (gah!), once I reboot with the correct cd, how do I tell it to install on the usb?
<[thor]> http://pastebin.com/RLBkVrzN
<[thor]> that is the error
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, or do I need to create the partitions again?
<settimio> salve
<deddly> OK This guide says: "Make sure an ~/.asoundrc file exists." It doesn't exist, can I just make a document in AbiWord and save it there? What format should I save in?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> anyone? i cant access any wifi network any more and i have no idea why, can anyone help?
<bonjoyee>  bencahill_:no..the partitions will be there..just format them once again
<settimio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. I think I remember reading somewhere that you can set a directory so that any files created in that directory have the directory's group set as the files group. Is this poseble, or am I remembering this wrong?
<[thor]> if i am reading http://pastebin.com/RLBkVrzN correctly, i think i have to wait a little while for the dependant packages to be available, so that i can install the main package.
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, let me find the right cd :)
<Guest44560> hey! need some help with my dualboot. I've installed Ubuntu 10.10 and Win7 on separate hard drives, the only way to change bootdrive when I start is to change it in BIOS. Anyone know if I can get like a menu when I boot, where I can pick which OS I want to boot?
<nit-wit> dh003i, sent you a pm at the forums
<histo> Guest44560: install grub on one of the drives and leave it as bootable.
<xnox> I have run this:'cd /var && sudo find . name "something" -delete' this has nuked most of the stuff in /var/* before I cancelled the command. I no longer have /var/lib/dpkg. Do I have any hope at recovering?
<histo> !grub2 > Guest44560
<ubottu> Guest44560, please see my private message
<infinitus> deddly, you can try $touch .asoundrc
<charas> Is terminator miles better than GNOME terminal?
<IdleOne> what is the command to remove obsolete packages?
<histo> !best > charas
<ubottu> charas, please see my private message
<nit-wit> Guest44560, run this scirpt and post it in a pastebin.   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<histo> IdleOne: apt-get autoremove?
<histo> IdleOne: or you mean orphaned packages?
<IdleOne> histo: no, that removes downloaded cached debs
<histo> IdleOne: no it removes packages that are no longer needed
<kylejjjjj> who know shell scripting ?
<histo> IdleOne: autoclean removes cached debs
<deddly> infinitus: Typing $touch .asoundrc returns "command not found"
<IdleOne> histo: ah, ok :)
<[thor]> histo/idleone: isn't --purge there to scrape out the last remnants of an install?
<Guest44560> *bumping my dualbootQuestion*
<kylejjjjj> anyone?
<samlife> hola como entro a un canal en español
<IdleOne> [thor]: I am talking about packages which are no longer needed/used
<Dr_Willis> Guest44560:  thats the main point of grub. when ubuntu installs.. it puts grub on the mbr of the HD you want to boot
<histo> IdleOne: synaptic has a bunch of options for removing obsolete and residual configs
<[thor]> !es | samlife
<ubottu> samlife: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> Guest44560:  that handles the menu to select the OS
<nit-wit> Guest44560, read my post
<IdleOne> samlife: escribe /join #uubntu-es in esta bentana
<agentgasmask> nm I figured it out. it is the sgid bit
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> id like to click on "enable wireless" but it does not let me, what happened?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-es*
<Lantchips> hmm I got confused now :/ I want to make a shortcut in the terminal so instead of typing /home/bla/bla/Program  I just want to type program.. how ? :)
<decherdt> How can I get the UUID for /dev/sdc8 when blkid result is blank? http://pastebin.com/fQ2PTmfA
<histo> IdleOne: click the status button in the bottom left and you will see a list in the left frame
<bonjoyee> [thor]: purge removes the packages along with config files..does not remove all of its dependencies
<nit-wit> Guest44560, I have a dialogue widow open
<samlife> ok tks
<IdleOne> histo: yeah i know, I just wanted the faster CLI route and wasn't sure which command it was
<simon34>  has there any podcast software for ubuntu?
<[thor]> bonjoyee: good to know
<isilion> hi. im intended to reduce CPU heat (got PIV Presctott @ 3.2, 69º C on idle...) and i was thinking on reduce a bit the voltage, as manufacturers let a margin of error in voltage and heat limits. Do you agree thats its a good idea, while i get better cooling? (homemade peltier cell)
<IdleOne> isilion: try ##hardware
<jchase520> just drop voltage in shor t increments to test it
<simon34>  has there any podcast software for ubuntu?
<kylejjjjj> i need to knwo how to make a .sh run as root all the time?
<jchase520> but yes that and your frequency will make heat
<infinitus> deddly, try 'type touch' and tell me what you see
<bonjoyee> simon34: rhythmbox?
<MisterAnderson> Hi everyone, I've just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a vaio desktop and I don't know how to get the internet up and running, I asked in #ubuntu-us-mi and a person there thinks I have a problem because of a "Intel Pro/100VE ethernet card that isn't working correctly", can you help?
<xnox> I have done $ rm -rf /var/*. Do I have any hope at recovering? Machine still runs
<isilion> thanks jchase520 . How little may be a 'step'?
<sprung> #ubuntu-us-tx
<sprung> oops
<simon34> rhythombox is audio player
<deddly> infinitus: ok... "touch is in /usr/bin/touch"
<jchase520> maybe try some new thermal paste too
<wish^> Anyone familiar with wine 1.2? I need some serious help to get starcraft 2 working in wine with proper mouse configurations and audioppp
<jchase520> i got a quad core that idles @ 33 c
<simon34>  has there any podcast software for ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> simon34: es..but theres a podcast section as well
<sprung> MisterAnderson, this is the channel you should be asking technical support questions in, the other channel system are a fan community
<bonjoyee>  simon34: u can add podcast feeds to it..
<kylejjjjj> help with scripting?
<simon34> oh.........thanks
<simon34> thankssssssssssssssssssss.........
<jchase520> star craft 2 is lsited in play on linux have u tried it thru that yet?
<infinitus> deddly: so typing 'touch .asoundrc' doesn't work? don't type the dollar sign
<sprung> MisterAnderson, not everybody is going to like me saying this but #linux is also helpful
<bonjoyee>  simon34: glad to help:)
<MisterAnderson> sprung: thanks for the headsup
<shcherbak> xnox: dd /var and try to get files from image.
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, I've found the good cd, it's loading :)
<kylejjjjj> i need to run a script with sudo without a password
<deddly> infinitus: "permission denied" should I "sudo touch .asoundrc"?
<infinitus> deddly: yeah
<bonjoyee> looks like u have a hell lot of them;)
<simon34> but how can i add podcast there?
<wish^> jchase520: where can i find that?
<bonjoyee> simon34: u have the link to the podcast?
<jchase520> play on liinux?
<simon34> can i search  by topics?
<deddly> infinitus: ok... nothing happened...
<jchase520> one is in the ubuntu repository , but its out dated
<simon34> i want bbc documentary
<jchase520> grab it from the paly on linux website
<kylejjjjj> infinitus: can you help me with some shell scripting
<infinitus> deddly: 'ls -al', a .asoundrc should be created
<wish^> jchase520: is it just a simpler version of wine?
<infinitus> deddly: i'm afraid not, i'm not that great at it :(
<infinitus> oops
<infinitus> that was to kyle
<simon34> such as BBC? or need whole uel address?
<xnox> shcherbak: hmmm I'll try that. thanks. Trying to compile extundelete
<kylejjjjj> ok thanks anyway
<jchase520> yea its got built in configs for games and it actualy uses wine as a base compatabilty layer
<bonjoyee> search google..when u have the link...click right podcasts > new podcast feed ..and then paste the link in the box
<jchase520> play on linux has hundres of gmaes , u can get steam there too
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  im in and out all day.
<Lantchips> how long time is a alias saved ? until I remove it or until I restart the PC ?
<nit-wit> Guest44560, are you still with us did you see the bootscript link?
<jchase520> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<Dr_Willis> Lantchips:  if you set it in a shell. its untill the shell ends.
<Dr_Willis> Lantchips:  if you set it in your .bashrc or similer. it gets readded every time the shell starts
<Dr_Willis> !alias
<bonjoyee> simon34: for a start..u need a link like this ... http://distrowatch.com/news/oggcast.xml
<Lantchips> !alias
<Dr_Willis> Lantchips:  see the various BASH docs for info
<deddly> infinitus: oh right... Yes I see it in the "ls -al" list, but I can't see the file when I look at the folder, even showing hidden files
<adac> martin.kammerlander@phlegx.com"ByBBiZV0WRVdX5
<xnox> shcherbak: hmmm do you mean to dd from patition e.g. /dev/sda3?
<sori> Is there an optimised version of ubuntu to be used as a guest OS in a VMWare virtual machine?
<Lantchips> so If i want to make a shortcut in the terminal I have to type stuff in the bashrc ? :)
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  untill you learn a little bit of linux basics. i wouldent be just 'trying' stuff like that.
<sprung> sori: no there is not.
<Dr_Willis> Lantchips:  if you want a perment ALIAS in your bash shell. you add the alias to the proper bash config file.
<LSeactuary> helloooooo can someone help me?
<deddly> infinitus: So how can I go in and edit the file if I can't see it to click on?
<sori> sprung: if I want a lightwave version , what do you recommand? Xubuntu?
<infinitus> deddly: if ls -al shows it's there, it's there
<sprung> sori, if there is one, it's not approved by canonical, but enthusiasts might have something
<kylejjjjj> Dr_Willis: ya your right but i really want to be able to shutdown my computer with an email
<infinitus> deddly: in the terminal, 'nano .asoundrc'
<infinitus> deddly: or use whichever text editor you like
<sacarlson> sori: I see some linux kernel that is labled as virtual that I guess is setup to be optimized for vm or virtualbox,  I'm not sure what differences it has
<intick> Hi all, i have a problem starting a command from sh file ..the command works fine from a terminal but does not work from an SH script . (chmod +x and chmod 755)
<intick> any idea ?
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  sounds rather.. odd..
<sprung> sori of course you could always try running the OS natively
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  you could just ssh in and shut it down. theres proberly dozens of ways you could do it also.
<Lantchips> ahh I c :) Gonna read up on that now :) Thank you Dr_willis
<sori> thanks sacarlson sprung
<kylejjjjj> ya but sometimes i froget to turn it off so being able to do it foem anywere would be good
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  suid is worth learning about ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<whateverDever> hi
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  if you can ssh to it. You could make a 'shutdown' user with  the shutdown command as their shell. :)  you login as that user.. system shutdowns heh.
<sori> sprung: I have an Ubuntu natively but I have sth to do with linux on vmware
<kylejjjjj> ok well i guess i will read up :)
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  of course if you can ssh in, you can send the shutdown command voer ssh also.
<Dr_Willis> kylejjjjj:  ssh is also VERY worth learning all about
<sprung> sori, what is sth? i never heard of it and google isnt throwing up anything obvious
<whateverDever> if i change my root user password to 'root' for ssh how long until some1 hacks and gains access?
<whateverDever> this is a server with no firewall
<infinitus> whateverDever: very quickly
<LSeactuary> helooooooooooooooo
<bonjoyee> whateverDever: give me ur ip  and i tell u;)
<xnox> I have /var/backups/apt.extended_states.0 where is *original* location for that file? /var/lib/apt/extended_states ?
<jchase520> LOL
<whateverDever> im just bored thought i might try it
<sprung> sori, and i have loads of experience running linux on vmware in the vCenter environment so i think you might not be making yourself clear enough
<whateverDever> i can reinstall the server if some1 gets in and changes the root pass
<whateverDever> honepot
<whateverDever> honeypot*\
<Gigman_236> whateverDever: login and use su
<sori> sprung: when I'm in my windows I need to test some linux apps which I develope! I need a Graphical interface with good unicode support
<deddly> infinitus: I think it's in the wrong place - I need the file in /home/currentuser
<sprung> sori: before we continue i need to know what is: "sti"
<sprung> oops
<sprung> sori: before we continue i need to know what is: "sth"
<ruif13> hi, i've toshiba a660 17j with last ubuntu and kernel version and the problem is in the  hotkeys, doesn't light on .. anyone have the same problem?
<bonjoyee>  whateverDever: ok then do it and keep watching /var/log/auth;
<whateverDever> yep
<bonjoyee>  whateverDever: ;)
<whateverDever> what would that chinese or russian hacker do after getting in?
<whateverDever> have a victory tug?
<Weedo> insert a furry hat
<Dr_Willis> whateverDever:  install a mail server to send spam
<infinitus> deddly: hmm, try 'touch ~/.asoundrc' . i guess you created the file in the wrong folder
<sprung> sori: sori> sprung: I have an Ubuntu natively but I have sth to do with linux on vmware
<sprung> sori: what is sth?
<sori> sprung: in this case I dont insist ubuntu, sth means here runnig cvs. apache, make. and apertium
<sori> sprung: sth = something
<sori> sprung: I wonder if gentoo would be a good option
<Weedo> puppy?
<Lantchips> whats the difference between a symbolic link and a hard link ?
<whateverDever> when i see their ip addy in logs, its not really theirs right? surely the use another compromised machine for their dictionairy attacks
<sprung> sori, i am having problems understanding your question. can you repeat it, focusing on clarity?
<Cha0s> how do i delete the keyrings on 10.10? i have already set it to not ask for password on log in but it still does. i would like to set it up where the only time password is needed is for installing packages or for sudo
<Dr_Willis> Lantchips:  a hard link IS identical to the file/original name..  a soft link is a pointer to the original file/data
<ClaireClay> 1,2,3, testing
<Cha0s> anyone?
<ClaireClay> hi
<Dr_Willis> Cha0s:  thats not exactly the same thing.  the keyring can store passwords for other apps.. you can set where the keyring unlocks automatically. but if a program wants a password (that can be saved in the keyring) it will still ask.  The packae manager system does not use the keyring at all that ive seen.
<elias79> can i get hadware sound in virtualbox
<LEX> HELLO
<bonjoyee> Dr_Willis:  so a hard link occupies same amount of space on disk?
<deddly> infinitus: It's so wierd, I can't see .asoundrc
<KM0201> elias79: you should
<Dr_Willis> bonjoyee:  a hard link IS the original data.
<Dr_Willis> bonjoyee:  same data/part of the HD. just 2 names  for the same stuff
<sori> sprung: I need a lightweight dist. of linux to be installed on vmware! that's all! less disc space! less memory usage! and It would be very nice to include Gnome but if Gnome would want much disk space I can tollerate a lighter environment
<LSeactuary> helooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Lantchips> so can u tell me what this command does ? Someone did for me a couple of months ago : ln -s /usr/local/MATLAB/bin/matlab /usr/bin
<suv> hello
<bonjoyee> Dr_Willis:so no duplicate copies right?
<Dr_Willis> bonjoyee:  a hard link IS the original data.
<ClaireClay> i need to use signs such as ?,^ on ubuntu but i can't does anyone know how to solve this?
<erUSUL> Lantchips: it links the matlab binary to somewhere that is in your pPATH so you can call it from everywhere
<bonjoyee> ok thanks..
<thomc> How can I get ubuntu to warn me when the battery on my laptop has dropped to a certain level of charge, say 40%?
<Cha0s> Dr_Willis ok i think i understand what you are saying. see i just had to do a reinstall to setup dual boot and lost all my settings and all but before the only time i had to enter a password was for update manager, synaptecs and such or if i used sudo in terminal. but i cannot remember or find how to get my settings back to that. can you maybe help?
 * sori is checking distrowatch.com
<Lantchips> yay \o/ finally what I have been looking for
<Windowed> can't browse my windows network since I installed Samba, does anyone know why?
<bonjoyee> sori: got the podcast links u wanted?
<shcherbak> thomc: acpi and zenity and any player in bash script
<Dr_Willis> Cha0s:   what you described is not the default for how ubuntu worked.. Unless you did some serious tweaking.
<slgma> anyone got a link to a guide to remove unnecesary processes to speed up ubuntu
<infinitus> deddly: weird, if ls -al shows that it's there means it's created
<deddly> infinitus: ok this is embarrasing...I found it, sorry - was looking at folders not files (blush)
<LSeactuary> can someone help me pleasE?
<infinitus> deddly: lol! okay.
<Lantchips> whats the opposite of ln then ?
<Dr_Willis> slgma:  theres really not a lot to delete. but if you wanted a lighter desktop you could try lubuntu.
<TrickyJ> Ronnie
<slgma> well im happy with my desktop Dr_Willis
<slgma> but in the taskmanager
<slgma> seems like theres alot of crap i dont need
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  state the problem to the channel.
<slgma> but i dont know whats safe to remove
<suv> LSeactuary: hey ya of course
<FloodBot2> slgma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suv> 'sup
<Dr_Willis> slgma:  if the processes are sleeping or waiting. they are not taking resources.. its proberly not worth bothering with
<Cha0s> Dr_Willis,  Hmmmm i honestlly cant remember. when i first setup i came into channel and asked if anyone knew how to remove passwords and someone guided me through it. i was a total noob
<deddly> infinitus: Thanks for the help
<slgma> the state says S and R Dr_Willis
<slgma> im guessing s is sleeping, what is d?
<slgma> err R
<bullgard4> What program is currently playing audio (from a .pps attachment)? '~$ lsof | grep pcm' and '~$ lsof | grep snd' do not print any sound program's name.
<Dr_Willis> slgma:  sitting here with all these services going.. i am using 5% of my cpu.
<thomc> shcherbak, acpi reports battery status, zenity displays the dialogue message - how do I get them to work together?
<slgma> well see im looking at it now, for example gnome-power-manager is running
<ClaireClay> please, i need to use ^ and ? in ubuntu but i cant, could anyone help me?
<slgma> do i need that on a desktop pc?
<Cha0s> Dr_Willis,  ok well how can i simply remove the log in keyring? so i dont have to password my login and wifi connection?
<infinitus> deddly: no prob :)
<slgma> its not using any cpu but its using 8mb of ram
<Dr_Willis> Cha0s:  use  the tomboy notes app in the future to take noted. :) and sync them to ubuntu-one so you can save them  and access them from the cloud. and never loose them
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok it's formatting and installing now :)
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, off to lunch, bbl
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: what part of the world?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: if you use pulseaudio check what clients it has. click on the sound icon. choose sound preferences the last tab ( Apps )
<Dr_Willis> Cha0s:  system -> preferances -> password stuff. change the password for the LOGIN: entry (right click on it) to be blank.
<shcherbak> thomc: loop, scan acpi every 2-5 minutes if valiue is less than 40 - ring the bell
<Dr_Willis> thats like a Top 10 faq :) i think. heh
<Cha0s> Dr_Willis thats what i do now. but that was i believe my first day with ubuntu
<bonjoyee> ill be off to sleep...its 1am here already..!!
<Cha0s> Dr_Willis,  ok thank you
<anthon> hi why cant i install software from ubuntu software center on my 64bit ubuntu 10.10 server edition?
<LSeactuary> is somone replying to me .... im not getting any response here.
<thomc> shcherbak, I understand what you're suggesting, but I'm not quite sure how to write the script to set it up, sorry.
<erUSUL> anthon: dunno; you tell us. what errors do you get when you try?
<erUSUL> !details | anthon
<ubottu> anthon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shcherbak> thomc: 2 minutes
<anthon> no errrors just nothing works
<bazhang> LSeactuary, ask a question first
<erUSUL> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bullgard4> erUSUL: This shows OpenOffice.org 3.2. (*surprised*)
<phaas> Hey I ubdated to ubuntu 10.10 recently and have been having some problems with my computers internet connection. Originally I had 9.10 and everything worked perfectly. Since updating it takes a considerably longer amount of time to connect to the interent and the connection goes off and on. Has anyone else had this problem
<Lantchips> if I have a man file how do I make man go into that place where the manual for the program is ?
<Cha0s> Dr_Willis,  ok i dont have anything password related in system>pref or in system> admin. i also checked in main menu setting to ensure it wasnt just not selected
<kcorcoran_> i have a .SO file - how do install?
<thomc> shcherbak, ok
<erUSUL> bullgard4: well what did you expected? afaik openoffice uses gstreamer ( like banshee or the media player or many other players) to manage multimedia
<bonjoyee> kcorcoran_: what .so file is it?
<LSeactuary> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> Cha0s:  run the seahorse program  thats its actual name.. what ubuntu are you useing?
<frxstrem> how do I get the IP of a domain name in the command line?
<bazhang> LSeactuary, ask a question and lose the caps
<kcorcoran_> hold on a moment, i think i figured it out
<LSeactuary> im trying to install this: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23 and the •Avant Windows Manager elegant glass theme doesnt work
<bonjoyee> kcorcoran_: .so files are shared libs/plugins mostly..
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  thats not really somthing we controll.  - Theres dozens of ubuntu-mac look themes out there.
<Cha0s> Dr_Willis, 10.10
<infinitus> frxstrem: nslookup domainname.com
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  it could be thats for 'hardy' which is an OLD ubuntu release
<anthon> well it installs as i should but every time i launch the program from my GUI well sorry it wont run. i get no error messages. thought i maybe needed some libraries?
<Dr_Willis> Cha0s:  look atgin in the perferances menu then.
<kcorcoran_> bonjoyee:  i need to copy the file to my browser plug in folder?  where is the default location for firefox?
<Dr_Willis> Cha0s:  for the item that says 'passwords and keys'
<LSeactuary> do you have a link which will work? ie how i can install a macbook theme with the new ubuntu
<frxstrem> infinitus: okay, is it possible to only get the IP address of the domain name?
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  omgubuntu and webupd8 proberly have news on several of them. I find they all basically suck.
<bonjoyee> kcorcoran_: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Windowed> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 I'm connected with a home network to my winXP machines that I use to see in the network right after installing. After I installed Samba each time I select Network it tells me it cannot retrieve the share  list from the server....
<bonjoyee> kcorcoran_: is it flash?
<deddly> Oh dear. OK Now I need more help with my sound. I just removed ALSA and installed OSS according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound and followed the instructions on configuring ALSA apps to use OSS but now when I try to play an mp3 on Audacious it returns this error message: ALSA error, No suitable mixer element found" What do I do now?
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  i saw one the other day called 'macbuntu-10.10'  it even had plymouth themes and stuff.
<LSeactuary> OMG are you serious. the whole point of me instaling ubutnu was to get the mac theme
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:   that macbuntu was a script that set it up to look almost ientical to a mac.. (how pointless i thought)
<kcorcoran_> yes
<ClaireClay> hi, could anyone give me a hand, please?
<Dr_Willis> Project page: http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<LSeactuary> huh? ive just installed ubuntu.... what do i do now to make it look and work exactly like a mac?
<a_> ClaireClay: why do you need my hand? ;>
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:   see that macbuntu script
<ClaireClay> yes
<ikonia> LSeactuary: you don't, it's not a mac
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: no more pointless than people who install linux, ans want it to look like Windows.. i never got that either
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  or find some other mac-look project. theres several out
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: don't push that, it's bad
<infinitus> frxstrem: i don't know, maybe grep?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  :) my IMAC is doing a fine job.. as  a doorstop. :P
<Guest44560> hey! how do I make GRUB look for OS in multiple HDD?
<erUSUL> deddly: obiously audacious still thinks he can use alsa. check its config
<a_> LSeactuary: first, you press that ubuntu-like button in the corner
<ClaireClay> i want to know the comand in ubuntu to install ^ and ~
<infinitus> frxstrem: as far as i know, there are 3 commands. host, nslookup and dig. but none of them return ip address only
<ClaireClay> do you know?
<Dr_Willis> Guest44560:  when i run 'sudo update-grub' it does that automaticlly.
<luneth95> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 with 3gb persistence off of a usb. I ran it on a laptop and made myself admin, and ran the code rfkill unblock all
<a_> then you press internet or web
<Syria> Gusy please tell me why sound does not come out from the lcd when i connect it to the laptop using hdmi cable? i have choosen the hdmi sound output from hardware. :((
<LSeactuary> what ubuntu button?
<luneth95> and it worked on that computer
<diablodf> hear the best rock band from Brazil. Urban Legion
<a_> and firefox
<Dr_Willis> Guest44560:  that can be really annoying for usb-removeable media
<axelos> joint #mirabellug
<erUSUL> ClaireClay: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<KM0201> ClaireClay: install what?
<luneth95> now I login go a different netbook and the wifi list shows up but it doesnt connect
<ikonia> diablodf: please don't spam stuff in here
<frxstrem> infinitus: well, I'll have a look at the man pages for each of them, maybe they have some sort of option that would do that...
<bullgard4> erUSUL: (My audio knowledge is patchy.) Shouldn't '~$ lsof | grep pcm' show a »gstreamer« entry then?
<ClaireClay> graphic signs such as the one people use in spanish
<diablodf> ok!
<LSeactuary> Dr_Wilis how do i install the link? ive downloaded it by clicking the green button. sorry im new  to this
<a_> you go to "www.google.pl" and search: mac emerald theme, then mac icons compiz, and then in synaptic cairo-dock and search again some mac wallpapers
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  read the directions at the web site. extract the archive. read the README
<erUSUL> bullgard4: when you use pulseaudio then only pulseaudio access the sound card. the apps conteact PA so it plays the sound for them
<ikonia> LSeactuary: I strongly advise you not to use it
<ClaireClay> erusul: that command is not enough
<Texas> hello i accidentally  set a wrong miro file to be the default launcher on firefox how can i correct this wrong setting on firefox?
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  you may want to learn some ubuntu basics and actually try the normal ubuntu first. that macbuntu script does a LOT of changes
<ikonia> LSeactuary: if you want something to lokok/behave like a mac, buy a mac and use OS X
<luneth95> can anyone help me with that?
<LSeactuary> what website? its only has the download button.
<LSeactuary> why is it so bad?
<LSeactuary> i cant afford a mac! lol
<ClaireClay> erUSUL: i tried that but didn't work
<erUSUL> bullgard4: sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<ikonia> LSeactuary: then use Linux as Linux
<LSeactuary> huh?
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:   i dont use the thing..  i tried it ages ago and just rembered its name.. good luck
<erUSUL> ClaireClay: what keyboard layout you use?  USA keyboard?
<LSeactuary> ikonia - why is it so bad? my computer wont crahs or anything will it?
<ClaireClay> yes
<ikonia> LSeactuary: possibly
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  the legality of that script installing all sorts of mac copurighted images and fonts is a bit of a legal grey alrea also.
<Guest44560> Dr_Willis: hmm.. I only get Windows 7 (loader), And when I choose that option when booting it just restarts and and I get to grub again :/
<Texas> please can anyone help been at it for hours
<happymaja> Guys, I really dig Ubuntu, but I've got some bad issues with audio on my lenovo U350. Just drops dead, and needs a reboot ro come back on. Anyone got this issue fixed?
<ClaireClay> although, i need the spanish / brazillian one
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:   i do recall that script at least having an uninstall feature that worked.
<jchase520> actualy i have Mac installed on my pc now snow leopard
<LSeactuary> oh - but im not selling it. its just a person thing.
<jchase520> its caleld Hackintosh
<LSeactuary> ikonia - please go on
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: recent version has stopped working for uninstall, hence my dislike of it
<deddly> erUSUL: OK, I changed the preferences>Current Output plugin  to OSS Output Plugin. Now, when clicking an mp3 it just skips to the next, next, next all the way through the playlist
<ikonia> jchase520: thats illegal and offtopic here
<jchase520> 0_o
<LSeactuary> i just  really dont like the ubuntu desktop tbh and want something like microsoft/apple
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  i last tried it ages ago. i was about to delete the macbuntu dir when he asked. :) thats the only reason i rembered it.
<ClaireClay> erUSUL: mine is USA but i cant change it to use spanish and brazillian, although i need that
<ikonia> LSeactuary: use windows or apple theren,
<jchase520> wat dont u like about the desktop?
<KM0201> LSeactuary: there's a bazillion themes on gnome-look.org
<KM0201> go look at them
<suv> LSeactuary: if you are really so desperate, then install AWN, install some mac theme you like from www.gnome-look.org/
<LSeactuary> i had windows - kept crashing and it was really bad
<LSeactuary> AWN?
<jchase520> yea i hated the defualt look on ubuntu but now i have this sexy gnome look
<suv> LSeactuary: and yeah, also install compiz. then start playing/tweaking.
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  i suggest you try using ubuntu for at least a month as it was designed.
<suv> LSeactuary: that will keep you busy for some time
<suv> :P
<erUSUL> ClaireClay: so « shift + 6 » wont print ^ ?
<LSeactuary> suv - huh?
<jchase520> lol
<TheShoemaker> My wubi isntallation can't find my root.disk or sbd3. Sorry if I'm interrupting or something, but I'm desperate.
<ikonia> !themes | LSeactuary
<ubottu> LSeactuary: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ClaireClay> erUSUL: i will give it a try, thank you
<suv> Avant Window Manager
<TheShoemaker> I was on this trying to solve it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10245444#post10245444
<KM0201> TheShoemaker: good luck w/ that one...
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<DarsVaeda> what's the easiest way to low level format an external drive (compact flash card) with ubuntu?
<Guest44560> Dr_Willis: hmm.. I only get Windows 7 (loader), And when I choose that option when booting it just restarts and and takes me to grub again :/
<suv> just type 'sudo apt-get awn'
<LSeactuary> can 1 person please tell me excaty what to install - im getting really lost
<KM0201> TheShoemaker: can you get to Windows?
<TheShoemaker> Yeah, I'm in it right now
<bonjoyee> DarsVaeda: dd..i think
<Dr_Willis> DarsVaeda:  if you want to 'zero' out a hard drive. you can use 'dd' - a 'true' low level format is rarely needed these days. I think most manafactures have tools spefifically designed to do that.
<suv> i guess that's the command...  if not found type 'sudo apt-search awn' and select something meaningful
<KM0201> TheShoemaker: wel,l thats good.
<LSeactuary> so far ive just downloaded sourceforce.net/projects/macbuntu
<TheShoemaker> KM0201: Better than nothing
<Dr_Willis> dd is not the same as a low level format. :) but its let me fix up a few messed up flash drives in the past.
<LSeactuary> is that okay?
<ikonia> LSeactuary: read the links ubottu just sent you
<tripelb> for years I've thought that a one-item on the clipboard is too limiting.  -- anyone have a option to save more (whatever keystrokes it might be) ?
<suv> btw, Dr_Willis is right, use the default for sometime.. may be you'll like it..
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  extract the archive. read the readme included in it.
<deddly> I think I've messed up my sound :( I installed OSS and now I get nothing at all
<LSeactuary> so it wont damage my computer dr_Willis?
<intick> pleassseee i need help, cant start my ftp serve using SH file, while it works perfectly in a terminale ..
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  read the various docs at -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<ikonia> LSeactuary: it may do damage to the OS as I've warned you
<VCoolio> tripelb: install parcellite?
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  no idea. if it does.. it not officially suported here.. so you are on your own.
<frxstrem> can anyone recommend some good looking themes for Ubuntu? (I want to freshen it up a bit, but just don't know what to try)
<LSeactuary> ikonia - then suggest an alternative....
<VCoolio> frxstrem: gnome-look.org has a rating system, look at that
<ikonia> LSeactuary: read the links ubottu sent you
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  dozens of them in the repos. many popular ones mentioned at omgubuntu and the webupd8 web sites
<bonjoyee>  intick: what line in the script starts the ftp server
<LSeactuary> ikonia - im doing that 1 sec
<intick> bonjoyee: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb -C 4 -O stats:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -s -I 3 -p 51000:51367 -Z -U 132:002 -u 100 -m 4 -8 UTF-8 -t 64 -W -c 50 -k 98 -w -H -Y 0 -B
<Dr_Willis> theres so many os-x type themes out there for ubuntu and gnome - its scary. :)
<frxstrem> VCoolio, Dr_Willis: okay, I'll check that out
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (maverick), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<DarsVaeda> okay thanks but guess dd can at least mid-level format then? I just want to securely wipe a drive before selling
<deddly> Anyone here with experience in OSS?
<bullgard4> erUSUL:  This obtains http://pastebin.com/Z7CzuP4V and I am struggeling to interpret this result.
<bonjoyee> intick: running the script as root?
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, (re low level format) I had a problem for a while that no one here had any answers to. The problem was gparted keeps "unexpectedly quitting". ... it was solved by letting Windows do a long slow format of the HD. {It was a new HD, worked at first in gparted then poof.}
<Dr_Willis> DarsVaeda:  theres secure deletion tools that are designed for that task
<Guest44560> ok.. how do I config GRUB?
<Dr_Willis> DarsVaeda:  using dd  a few times probelry will do it also.
<VCoolio> deddly: same as you; I uninstalled and went back to alsa
<LSeactuary> ikonia - i understood 0 of the links
<intick> bonjoyee: work fine on a terminal (root) but if i put this on a shortcut or sh file (chmoded ect..) it execute but server is not started
<intick> bonjoyee: tried bash and sh
<erUSUL> bullgard4: the only program using your sound device is pulseaudio as it should be
<suv> LSeactuary: -huh? what's there to understand
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, I might assume that windows did a low level NTFS format. Were there any tools in opensource I could have used?
<DarsVaeda> how would you call such tools, i'm german maybe i search the wrong terms, was not lucky yet in finding such tools for ubuntu
<deddly> VCoolio: Oh...I tried OSS in the hope that it would fix the click click click sound I'm experiencing
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  windows 'slow' vs qwuick format. also does some sort of verify - not sure if thats the same as 'badblocks' in linux does or not.
<suv> just click on them
<bonjoyee> intick: how do you run the script..sudo something.sh?
<LSeactuary> suv - im completely new to this and dont get the links. it doesnt explain anything step by step. please just tell me what i should do
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Thank you very much for explaining and your help.
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:   the phrase 'low level ntfs format' isent really right. :)  a 'low level format' is lower then the filesystem. from wha ti recall in my OLD days.
<noonian> intick, that sounds like a permissions issue. Can you do it in a terminal without root?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, kind as you were to answer, I am not advanced enough to understand the first comment you made.
<jchase520> l
 * tripelb goes to look up what a low level format really is.
<Dr_Willis> low-level formatting - (computer science) the format of sectors on the surface of a hard disk drive so that the operating system can access them and setting a starting position
<intick> noonian: no in terminale it works with sudo
<intick> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/8G09W5tT
<KM0201> LSeactuary: did you read the link i gave you?
<intick> bonjoyee: yes sudo
<KM0201> its pretty clear
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  low level = think of  paper pulp getting pressed into actual 'sheets' :)
<noonian> intick, and not without sudo?
<LSeactuary> KM0201 - did you send anything?
<KM0201> yes
<LSeactuary> what did you send.... i dont recognise your name?
<deddly> Can anyone help me get OSS working?
<intick> noonian: no, this is normal i've configured it so, it's needs sudo r gksu to start, but when i try to put the command line in any shortcut it does not work i maybe dont do it well :S
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, yes a low level format would be lower than the filesystem. In fact I do believe that any format is lower than the file system. --Hey, I would like a computer explaination not an artpaper one. I have to decide how and when that would apply to electronics so it's not too useful to me.
<Zacol> Some try Ubuntu based distro for netbook- Jolicloud? I have some questions.
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  in this day and age. i think if you ever 'have' to do a true low level format. well.. the hd may be in big trouble. :)
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_formatting#Low-level_formatting_.28LLF.29_of_hard_disks
<KM0201> LSeactuary: i PM'd it to you...  but lets just say, if you Googled "Macbuntu" and clicked on the 3rd link.. you'd likely have your answers
<jchase520> whats OSS?
<TheShoemaker> So can anyone help me with the not being able to find dev/sbd3 or root.disk?
<suv> LSeactuary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412086
<TheShoemaker> Or am I wasting my time?
<Crym> hi! i just installed 10.10 (64bit). made all upgrades and dist-upgrades with apt-get, but I see now under System->About Ubuntu that I'm suddenly using 11.04? anyone experienced this? if i have accidentially upgraded to the alpha or so, how can i revert it?
<intick> noonian: tried SH and simple shrcut .. none works
<LSeactuary> oh - i havent got my PM open... ill check now
<bonjoyee> intick: is the entire  command on one line in the script..
<hal> on ubuntu 10.10, does anyone know where you configure the display resolution?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  if you ever hear someone use the term 'you need to low level format'  --- red flags.. and alarms. :) should be going off.
<KM0201> TheShoemaker: wubi problems are often hard to track down...
<intick> bonjoyee: yep
<Zacol> Some try Ubuntu based distro for netbook- Jolicloud? I have some questions.
<TheShoemaker> Alright then, wasting my time it is.
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  either they are not using the term ritht.. or the HD is in a very bad state
<tripelb> thanks for the link Dr_Willis but... I'd like to know what MS does in the XP slow format vs the quick-format. (I know this isnt the place to ask,, but justincase someone knows.)
<linux_is_my_hero> hal: same here, ubuntu isn't giving me widescreen on my 32" vizio tv
<linux_is_my_hero> help with widescreen on 32" hdtv
<intick> have seen the same problem fox ex : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466954
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  verifs the filesystem/blocks like badblocks does
<intick> bonjoyee: have seen the same problem fox ex : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466954
<deddly> VCoolio: How did you get ALSA back?
<hal> hmm linux_is_my_hero oh dear :)
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  is my guess.. ask in #windows perhaps
<linux_is_my_hero> hal: its a short-term fix until the actual hd computer mointor shows up and i have a dvi video card
<LSeactuary> suv - i get it but i still want the themechanged
<hal> linux_is_my_hero: but do you know where to configure the resolution?
<Aihetleos> how to find ip address of a website through  terminal?
<bonjoyee>  intick:try ./script.sh
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, I had a virus once, obviously windows, for which I had to follow directions which involved using DEBUG to change values. I do believe it was in the MBR. Therefore I can assume that the MBR persists through a MS format.
<LSeactuary> Km0201 - lifehacker.com?
<linux_is_my_hero> hal: system-->preferences-->monitor
<ikonia> Aihetleos: just nslookup the domain, or dig it
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  install the 'gnome-art' program and play with all the themes you can download.
<intick> tried .. i'll retry
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  the MBR is one small part at the front of the hard drive.
<LSeactuary> Dr_willis - is the apple mac one there?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  its not an actual filesystem
<hal> it's only showing 800x600 and 640x480
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  theres Dozens of apple-cloneish themes out there.
<LSeactuary> yes but i want a safe one...
<KM0201> LSeactuary: you seem to want to have this "handed" to you.. you're going to have to look and see what suits your style... that link i gave you, is one of many on this subject
<linux_is_my_hero> hal: update your drivers for your video card
<bonjoyee>  intick: elset try putting sudo in the script..
<ikonia> LSeactuary: you want apple - use a mac, if not, select a them and use linux
<ikonia> LSeactuary: there are many out there, look for yourself,
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  you are just installing a theme.. the worse that could do from the gnome-art app. is give you an ugly theme for your one user.
<deddly> I'm fed up with this. Why does sound work perfectly in a DSL  distribution from 2004 but Ubuntu 10.04 crackles and pops and cliks??
<intick> bonjoyee: already done .. tried also gnome-terminal -e 'my command' same .. it opens the window but server still not started
<ikonia> deddly: possibly because the newer kernel module has less support for your card, or there is  bug in pulse audio
<intick> bonjoyee: realy weird
<KM0201> deddly: cuz ubuntu 10.04 is like rice crispies?
<Dr_Willis> deddly:  ive seen some issues with sound card/power saver features causing pops and noises when the card is woken up.
<LSeactuary> i dont want it handed to me but i am new and dont get this.i did google around but then you gys put me off installing it because y ou said my OS system may crash. ive just installed this so sorry if im asking again and again and making sure of stuff before i jump in
<cadecas> Woh… 1471 users? oO
<JeopardySholdenK> .
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  install gnome-art, run it.. explore the themes it can download for you for the next 4 hrs..
<Zacol> Some try Ubuntu based distro for netbook- Jolicloud? I have some questions.
<KM0201> LSeactuary: well you've been given the same answers again and again....
<intick> bonjoyee: aaaaaaaaa worked
<Crym> hi! i just installed 10.10 (64bit). made all upgrades and dist-upgrades with apt-get, but I see now under System->About Ubuntu that I'm suddenly using 11.04? anyone experienced this? if i have accidentially upgraded to the alpha or so, how can i revert it?
<Dr_Willis> Zacol:  Jolicloud has its own support areas. its not 'ubuntu' and personally. i found its support areas VERY VERY lacking.
<bonjoyee>  intick:how?
<intick> bonjoyee: with sudo ./script.sh
<LSeactuary> what answers - eveyones saying different things
<deddly> Dr_Willis: This is constans, regular popping
<Dr_Willis> Zacol:  theres the #jolicloud cjhannel.
<bonjoyee> hmm..had done this before..
<deddly> Dr_Willis: constant*
<LSeactuary> and KM0201 - i havent got a PM from you
<ikonia> Crym: did you use update-manager ?
<n-iCe> *how true is this? that wireless cards works better in ubuntu than in linux, how can be that possible?*
<Dr_Willis> deddly:  check the forums and bug reports for your exact chipset see if any one has some potential fixs perjhaps.
<intick> bonjoyee: i may have tried with no sudo befor the ./scipt.sh thx a  lot mate :)
<KM0201> LSeactuary: well, i told you how to find the link i gave you.
<Crym> ikonia, no, apt-get through terminal
<itaylor57> Crym: its a bug you are on 10.10
<bonjoyee> intick: u want to run this on startup?
<ikonia> itaylor57: there is a bug on 10.10 that upgrades you to 11.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> n-iCe:  i doubt if its very true at all, since the phrase  'than in linux' is.. basically wrong.
<LSeactuary> yes - is it http://lifehacker.com/5665765/macbuntu-makes-your-linux-desktop-look-like-mac-os-x
<luneth95> can someone help me
<KM0201> LSeactuary: is it the third link, when you google macbuntu, like i said?
<luneth95> I asked my question  a little bit ago and still no answer
<shcherbak> thomc: you still there? it took a bit longer
<deddly> Dr_Willis: All I've found is people saying sound works perfectly out of the box. Now I've tried installing Open Sound System and I get no sound at all, the player just skips to the next track on the playlist
<itaylor57> ikonia:  no the system menu says you are at 11.04
<LSeactuary> yes it was the 3rd link on my computer
<thomc> shcherbak: still here
<n-iCe> Dr_Willis tell me your experience, because I have installed linux distro, but the signal strenght is not even equal than windows, windows works better in this way, what do you think
<KM0201> LSeactuary: ....
<LSeactuary> i just want to know its safe to install it
<shcherbak> let me paste it somewhere
<Dr_Willis> n-iCe:  perhaps you pasted your question wrong.. You dident mention 'windows' originally.
<intick> bonjoyee: not at the moment but if you can tel me how to do taht it'll help me for later
<ikonia> itaylor57: doesn't on mine
<bonjoyee> intick: in that case the sudo will not work
<KM0201> LSeactuary: there's an inherent risk when you install anything third party.. whether its from that site, or from gnome-look.org, or whatever...
<itaylor57> ikonia: System Help shows it
<n-iCe> Dr_Willis maybe, I mean, will a wireless card work better in a linux box than in windows?
<LSeactuary> okay but it 'should' be okay right?
<KM0201> LSeactuary: 99% of the time, it's not an issue.. then there's that 1%..
<itaylor57> ikonia: System About
<intick> bonjoyee: i can add it in initrd or somthing ?
<ikonia> itaylor57: no it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> n-iCe:   it depends on teh drivers.. and the wireless makers spend more time and $$$ on the drivers for windows.. so i would not be suprised tthat the windows drivers would be more efficient and have more features
<itaylor57> ikonia: I'll  pastebin
<tripelb> <Dr_Willis> tripelb:  the MBR is one small part at the front of the hard drive.  --- I know that. Remember I said that any format was lower level than a file system. AFAIK that shows I know that the mbr is lower than a filesystem since no filesystem would persist after any format.
<n-iCe> Dr_Willis iwl3945
<ikonia> itaylor57: You are using Ubuntu 10.10 - the Maverick Meerkat -
<LSeactuary> KM0201 - okay ill keep my eyes open - thanks!
<Crym> itaylor57, ok, so i'm still using 10.10? got some problems installing the kernel-modules for vmware 7.1. gonna failsearch a bit more then
<Dr_Willis> n-iCe:  some wireless cards are very very well supported in linux. so  with the more efficient linux. i could see how they could 'benchmark' better in linux then windows. under similer tests
<ikonia> Crym: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<LSeactuary> one other question - ive got a burning programme on a disc (ISO file) - how do install it on ubuntu? it it like windows - i can just intall stuff?
<JeopardySholdenK> Morjens kaikki! Hello everybody! Hey på alla! -- How is it going?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  you format to make a filesystem. ....
<bonjoyee> intick: or maybe add to root crontab ..as a reboot job..but the classical way is to add is as a service...as that ensures proper shutdown of it
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  unless you mean after a 'low level format' :)
<ikonia> LSeactuary: what is the program called
<itaylor57> ikonia: yep 64bit and my System -> About unbuntuhas in the text you are at 11.04
<Crym> ikonia, Linux crym 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<n-iCe> Dr_Willis what distro would you say is the better supported in wireless card thingies?
<aertyu>  Hello
<ikonia> itaylor57: not on mine
<LSeactuary> sonic digital media home edition
<Dr_Willis> n-iCe:  no idea. i rarely use wirless. i would think most disrtos would be about the same if they are using the same kernel versions.
<Sir_Konrad> I'm kind of having a strange issue. With every other time I boot 10.10, it's incredibly slow. When I reboot and let the machine sit for about a minute before I use it, it's fine. Anything I can do to fix this?
<KM0201> itaylor57: it's not a huge issue, it does the same thing in mine....
<n-iCe> ok, thanks!
<itaylor57> ikonia: Linux abyss 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Caelum> where is the ubuntu gnome-terminal color scheme located? it's very pretty, I wanted to use it in putty in windows
<KM0201> itaylor57: what does lsb_release -a show?
<intick> bonjoyee: ok in application start ? as i start conky ect ..
<Thing> please stop highlight me :(
<ikonia> itaylor57: where is the bug report for it, mine shows 10.10 exactly as it should
<KM0201> Thing: ok
<Dr_Willis> Thing:  Huh?
<KM0201> lol
<Thing> :)
<smw> LSeactuary, that software is not made for linux. You may be able to find an alternative though.
<bonjoyee>  intick:no as a system service..ask someone here..
<LSeactuary> smw - oh no - i need that programme though :(
<itaylor57> ikonia: I used bug wrongly
<LSeactuary> and itunes
<ikonia> LSeactuary: then you should use windows
<aertyu>  dpkg what is it ?
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  itunes dont work in linuix
<KM0201> LSeactuary: did you set your system up as a dual boot?
<LSeactuary> i cant - it crashed on me!
<Dr_Willis> !itunes | LSeactuary
<ubottu> LSeactuary: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<deddly> Help please? I have installed OSS and want ALSA back - how do I do it?
<ikonia> LSeactuary: then get support from your vendor/microsoft/local computer shop
<LSeactuary> are you joking?
<aertyu> %% dpkg what is it ?
<intick> bonjoyee: i'll search for it ;) but tel me how can i make a shotcut to my script.sh now ?
<ikonia> LSeactuary: no, if you need windows applications, use windows
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  joking about what?
<deddly> Or even better, how do I get OSS working
<smw> LSeactuary, why do you need sonic digital media home edition and not  replacement?
<LSeactuary> i installed ubuntu because i was told itunes was available!!!!!
<intick> bonjoyee: i would like to have a button to start my FTP
<ikonia> LSeactuary: you where told wrong
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:   You were told wrong.
<shcherbak> thomc: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/892780
<Phyl_Nincs> Hi, can you help with Intuos4 on ubuntu 10 ?
<LSeactuary> oh no
<bonjoyee>  intick: did u write this script to avoid typing the long command?
<KM0201> LSeactuary: you were told wrong.. itunes is only available for Windows and Mac
<LSeactuary> i have an iphone
<nothingspecial> aertyu: a tool to manage packages and dependencies
<LSeactuary> how do i sort this out now?
<intick> bonjoyee: yess
<ikonia> LSeactuary: you install windows
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  apple4 dosent care about linux.  they could be said to actually go out of their ways to hurt Os's other then their own. :)
<KM0201> lol
<itaylor57> KM0201: lsb_release shows i am at 10.10 i wasn't worried
<shcherbak> thomc: thomc sorry im in work in hectic
<bonjoyee> then better use an alias!!
<nothingspecial> LSeactuary: get windows or a mac
<JeopardySholdenK> What do you think about ubuntu 11 going off from gnome3 and putting Unity-project to it instead?
<KM0201> itaylor57: ok, i've saw you mentioned that like 3-4x, like itsna issue, the just put he wrong about file in
<ikonia> JeopardySholdenK: #ubuntu+1 for that
<smw> LSeactuary, I believe there a programs that will put data on an iphone, but not use the store :-\
<LSeactuary> this desktop was windows but crashedevery week and was seriously infected
<frxstrem> how can I clear the recent files list in Unity (Ubuntu Netbook)?
<ccd> How do I add a new big icon to the unity launcher in netbook 10.10?
<intick> bonjoyee: oh i found it ! a simple shorcut with sudo
<LSeactuary> OMG how do i download apps and stuff?
<ikonia> LSeactuary: can't help you with that, Linux is not the OS you need, sorry
<tripelb> dr_willis: thanks for the words. I'd like to learn this deeper so I can be more authoritative.
<Dr_Willis> JeopardySholdenK:  we will see what happens when its done.  it could change 1000 times    till then.
<itaylor57> KM0201: I was responding to ikonia's questions
<KM0201> at this point, gnome3's projected release date is somewhere around 2015... unless Mary McFly can fly forward and bring it back with him.
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  use the pacakge manager tools. thats the core way
<deddly> Can't you use itunes with wine?
<intick> bonjoyee: it just promp for password then the terminal window disapear
<bazhang> !manual | LSeactuary have a read
<ubottu> LSeactuary have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> !manual | LSeactuary
<ubottu> LSeactuary: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> heh
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: he meant for his phone, from the app store
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, heh
<smw> LSeactuary, windows programs don't work on linux.
<thomc> shcherbak: no problem. thanks very much for taking the time to do that for me. i'll try it now.
<LSeactuary> linux is useless then
<aertyu>  what does this command ? dpkg -l  |grep lexique ?
<bonjoyee>  intick: what?
<ikonia> LSeactuary: for you, yes, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  demand a refund?
<LSeactuary> i cant
<ikonia> lets move on
<jchase520> LOL
<KM0201> LSeactuary: lol...
<Zacol> Some try Ubuntu based distro for netbook- Jolicloud? I have some questions.
<nothingspecial> LSeactuary: My family has 5 ipods
<JeopardySholdenK> <LSeactuary> wait...
<ikonia> Zacol: not supported here, sorry
<smw> LSeactuary, It is not useless. It is different
<Dr_Willis> Zacol:  you tried #jolicloud channel?
<LSeactuary> still useless. what exactly does it do? im screwed as this is my only computer!
<JeopardySholdenK> LSeactuary - are You really asking that - or joking?
<ccd> Where does unity store the configuration for the launcher?
<Dr_Willis>  #jolicloud
<KM0201> nothingspecial: i think the older ipods work well(or my 4gig gen 2 nano did).. it worked great w/ gtkpod.. but i think things got trickier w/ the touch, and iphones, etc
<ikonia> LSeactuary: sorry, we can't help you, you should use windows.
<infinitus> aertyu: it searches your list of installed apps and find an app called lexique
<ikonia> LSeactuary: lets stop discussing it now, Linux will not meet your needs
<Phyl_Nincs> Can you tell me where can I find some help with intuos wacom tablet using on Ubuntu?
<deddly> Nobody can help me get OSS workink or pur ALSA back?
<maco> KM0201: touch/iphone are supported in 10.04
<bazhang> LSeactuary, read the manual linked
<KM0201> maco: oh are they?.. well thats good to know..
<Dr_Willis> deddly:  when you do things like that. theres often no magic simple fix.
<JeopardySholdenK> LSeactuary I can help you in privat message if You want
<intick> bonjoyee: i 've made a shortcut  poiting my script.sh with sudo behind the path to my script and it's works, first a terminal window ask me a pass then it start the script which start the server
<nothingspecial> KM0201: It is the same everytime they change their firmware, linux catches up.
<maco> KM0201: dunno about iphone 4... but at least for music on whatever was out around xmas last year, yes
<LSeactuary> well i need to somehow download programmes that will. i need to use ituens or something otherwise nothing will work. i may as well throw away th computer
<Dr_Willis> deddly:  fire up package manager , remove what ever oss stuff you installed.. reinstall alsa.
<KM0201> ic
<bonjoyee>  intick: use like alias startftp='your entire command', then u can use "startftp" as a command..like sudo startftp!!
<ikonia> LSeactuary: if that's what you need to do, we cannot help you more
<smw> LSeactuary, we told you, windows programs don't work
<JeopardySholdenK> @everybody (again) What do you think about ubuntu 11 going off from gnome3 and putting Unity-project to it instead?
<bazhang> LSeactuary, I linked you to the manual, please read it
<smw> LSeactuary, we can not help you get itunes
<duffydack> !ipod | LSeactuary
<ubottu> LSeactuary: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<LSeactuary> http://lifehacker.com/5665765/macbuntu-makes-your-linux-desktop-look-like-mac-os-
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  theres alterantives to itunes that may do what you need.. i dont use them. so  you will have to try them
<bazhang> JeopardySholdenK, #ubuntu+1
<shcherbak> thomc: you can chnage alert value for testing
<aertyu>  is it same as apt-cache search lexique ? infinitus
<Dr_Willis> LSeactuary:  making a theme LOOK like a mac. does not make ubuntu work like a mac.
<KM0201> well.. i tried to help him.
<chris_osx> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<intick> bonjoyee: good idea in fact but will this allow me to run it using a shorcut ?
<Phyl_Nincs> KM0201, could you help me? :)
<bonjoyee> yes..
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, Texas, USA
<KM0201> Phyl_Nincs: lol, maybe.. ask a question
<shcherbak> thomc: and instead of echo lessthan use whatever you want
<intick> bonjoyee: i'll try
<deddly> Dr_Willis: I did everything from the command line according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound ... Now it jsut skips to the next file every time I try playing an mp3
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, that cd was bad also :( , so I have burned another and am trying it (crossing fingers)
<infinitus> aertyu: not sure, but seems like it
<aertyu> ok
<deddly> Dr_Willis: So saying jsut uninstall is tricky for me when I don't have instructions to follow
<shcherbak> thomc: and sleep value in second...
<Phyl_Nincs> KM0201: I try to set an intuos 4, and I need two things: first: a left handed conversion of the tablet, second the funkction keys. I tried to read the docs I have found with google, but I don't really understand them.
<KM0201> LSEactuary: before you get banned again(because you will)... type this w/o quotes, and i'll see if i can help you.... "/join #km0201"
<thomc> shcherbak: ok, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> deddly:  You could always try  the next release. see if sound works in the alpha. if not file a bug report. perhas it will get fixed befor the next release is finalized.
<KM0201> Phyl_Nincs: sorry, no joy on that, i have no idea what you're even talking about.
<Phyl_Nincs> :( Intous4 is a wacom tablet..
<deddly> Dr_Willis: I can't install anything newer than 10.04 because the new installer won't work
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: good luck..
<Dr_Willis> deddly:  you filed a but on the installer not working?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, :)
<yogesh> KSD
<simon34> anyone knows the url address of bbc  podcast f or news and documentary?????????
<ikonia> simon34: that's not on-topic here, this is Ubuntu support
<yogesh> hey i an new ubuntu user. I had got sound problem in my sony caio laptop..i have tried the sound options and some sugestions form searching on google but dosent work ..can any one help?
<bonjoyee> simon34:  try http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts
<simon34> i want to add it in rythmbox music player
<Lushy> Hey, is it possible to make a usb boot disk for windows XP under maverick?
<nothingspecial> simon34: sudo apt-get install get_iplayer , get_iplayer --type=podcast news
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  ive never seen a tool for linux to do that.
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  ther emay be some premade images out however you could dd to a flash drive
<yogesh> hey i an new ubuntu user. I had got sound problem in my sony caio laptop..i have tried the sound options and some sugestions form searching on google but dosent work ..can any one help?
<bonjoyee> simon34: check that link i sent...youll find lots of podcasts there..
<deddly> Dr_Willis: No, I've never filed a bug...don't know how
<halten_SIe> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1326845/Rob-Levin-found-alive-in-Monaco.html
<halten_SIe> shocking
<canthus13> yogesh: State the problem a bit more clearly and someone may have an idea.
<Lushy> Dr_Willis : dd? and, you think I could just copy the ISO contents to the root of a USB?
<Daghdha> Hi. I added some shares from Nautilus. Where does it store those settings?
<Daghdha> I wanna make sure there's no double entries
<nothingspecial> simon34: Sorry, strangely the package is get-iplayer but the command is get_iplayer (hyphen & underscore) shrug
<yogesh> canthus13, in sound preferences the sound bar shows the sound is playing but actually it is not played or i cant heard
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  i doubt if that will work
<Lushy> and Dr_Willis, i wasn't particularly asking for a tool - just a method of doing that.
<duffydack> Lushy, google it, I think I saw something on it once..
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  i do think that MIGHT work for win7
<Lushy> duffydack: tried google, all the search results are for how to make a usb boot for ubuntu.
<kic0m> This CPU is family 6, model 23, and has NX capabilities but is unable to
<kic0m> use these protective features because the BIOS is configured to disable
<kic0m> the capability.  Please enable this in your BIOS. <=== how can i enable NX capabilities??
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:   perhaps   /var/lib/samba/usershares
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, ok, here it goes :-/
<Dr_Willis> kic0m:  reboot the pc. get to the bios. check its settings..
<Daghdha> Ok, and what is the logic exactly behind /var/lib/xxxxx? For me to better comprehend where to find them next time
<canthus13> yogesh: Are you sure it's sending sound to the correct output?
<maxflax> Hello, Anyone know how I can move my grub from one disk to another?
<trollololo123> =D
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  if you mean the grub bootloader on the MBR. you can just reinstall it to another location.
<yogesh> canthus13, how do i do that
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  you have 2 hds on the pc? or whats the setup exactly?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, appears to be working, but hung on libexpat1 :-\
<canthus13> yogesh: Sound preferences.  It should show what output. if you've got more than one output, it's possible that sound is going to the wrong one.
<yogesh> canthus13, how do i send the sound to right output
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  never have figured that out.  somthign with the way the system handles on the fly shareing.
<duffydack> Lushy, not great I know but, could use the sysprep tool on an already installed xp, (it like shrink wraps it for install onto another pc) and then clone it with clonezilla and then yo can use a usb stick to restore it..
<intick> bonjoyee: tried with bashrc but the problem is still the same, seems impossible to sudo command in shortcuts
<duffydack> Lushy, dont ask me any more on that, its been 8 years since I did anything like
<maxflax> Dr_Willis - I got 2 HD - installed a new HD yesterday and installed ubuntu on that one aswell.. have ubuntu on my other disc aswell and a WIndows XP
<Daghdha> Man wish VNC would show when it didn't have focus.
<canthus13> yogesh: If there's only one output listed there, then I'm out of ideas. (Unless you've got headphones plugged in and forgot...)
<maxflax> Dr_
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, dammit, it said libexpat1 was corrupt--could this be a problem with the usb drive, rather than the cd, or do i just need to get better cds?
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: did u do update-grub?
<nothingspecial> intick: sudo alias
<bonjoyee> from the hdd ubuntu?
<maxflax> Dr_Willis - The case is that I think that the bootloader is on the old ubuntu partition
<shcherbak> intick: you mean keyboard shortcuts
<Lushy> duffydack, you think if i installed an application on wine, eg ultraiso, i would be able to create one?
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, I haven't gotten the new install to work yet, all 3 cds were corrupt (I knew one of them was already)
<duffydack> Lushy, ?  if you cant make one in window with windows apps then using wine is pointless.
<bonjoyee> ok..thought u finished install..
<intick> bonjoyee: in bashr > startftp='my_long_command' i then created a shorcut on my desktop to : sudo startsrv (choosed start on terminal) but does not work
<maxflax> Dr_Willis: And I since I will be removing that partition It will be lost and computer will not boot.. so I need to move the bootloader from that partition to my new drive
<intick> bonjoyee: yes if i sudo alias in a terminal it works fine but not on a sshortcut ..
<knoppix> is it possible to setup a 56k connection using knoppix
<nirazio> I need to run .exe files on my Vista partition but I can't give them the right permissions so i need a way of auto mounting with the full permissions in order to run any files I need otherwise I have to manually mount it each time I need it.
<bonjoyee> intick: alias startftp=''command"
<maxflax> Dr_Willis : but this I don't know how to do
<ikonia> knoppix: ask in #knoppix, this is ubuntu support
<Lushy> duffydack, no, i can. i'm saying, would wine be able to access the USB's connected to my laptop?
<bonjoyee> ur missing alias..
<knoppix> thx
<bencahill_> knoppix, /join #knoppix
<shcherbak> intick: su-to-root -c  may work
<dw-> anyone kno an apf suppor chan
<nirazio> ???
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, is there any chance it could be an issue w/ my usb drive?
<duffydack> Lushy, oh..  you will have to add the usb mountpoint to winecfg and it 'might' work/.  or you can just use vbox with a real xp
<nothingspecial> intick: put full command in desktop shortcut
<shcherbak> intick: with -X
<Lushy> duffydack,  how do i add the usb mount point on winecfg?
<Lushy> duffydack, i got it.
<craiggles> hey guys, im wanting a good cli music player that supports flac.
<intick> nothingspecial: already tried but does notwork .. i think it's the sudo who make it not working ..
<duffydack> Lushy, plug it in (make sure its mounted) and then run winecfg and add a drive letter pointing to the /media/whatever of your usb
<benyy> hi all ! I get stucked with setting up Wubi (Ubuntu installer for windows). When i launch it, pyren.exe says "There's no disk in the drive. Insert a disk in the drive  \Device\Harddisk2\DR2". I can't even cancel, retry or continue... It loops to this message again and again... Did anyone ever heard about that?
<duffydack> ugh after I typed all that.
<intick> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/sHLrsi6E
<bonjoyee> bencahill_: cant deny it..
<ethernet> hello
<DudeRo> hello
<DudeRo> can anyone pls help me configure grub !!!
<shcherbak> intick: su-to-root -X -c and not sude anychere in script
<intick> bonjoyee: tried several shortcuts : sudo startftp gnome-terminale -e 'startftp' ect. ..
<intick> shcherbak: ok i try this
<shcherbak> *sudo*
<bonjoyee>  intick: thats fine....now do this: . ./.bashrc or logout and login again..
<Daghdha> Thanks Dr_Willis.
<ccd> How do I list the runlevels from the command line?
<intick> bonjoyee: already done !
<bonjoyee> intick: whats the output of alias?
<DudeRo> pls can you help me confugure grub
<DudeRo> pls
<intick> bonjoyee: alias works very well in a terminal
<intick> bonjoyee: taht's not the prob !
<bonjoyee> ok
<simon34> no one knows how to add an url address from a website to download podcast????????? getting surprised...........!!!!!!!!!!!
<intick> shcherbak: su-to-root -X -c    should it put that in my shorcut ?
<txdv> maybe you guys what ubuntu is running to make the qt applications look like they are native gnome apps?
<PeterFabinski> how do i find a folder? its missing
<PeterFabinski> i know its there i cant find it
<txdv> find / -name foldername
<KM0201> i just want to point out... i should be given a medal for dealing w/ this guy...lol
<nothingspecial> PeterFabinski: find / -type -d -name name_of_folder
<xangua> txdv: install qt4-qtconfig and configure it from there
<infinitus> KM0201: LSeactuary guy?
<KM0201> infinitus: lol, yeah
<bencahill_> bonjoyee, well, I don't have any more cds or flash drives, I'll have to go get some more quality cds at the store... :)
<infinitus> KM0201: so he went back to windows or what
<shcherbak> intick: yes and appent full path
<KM0201> infinitus: naa, we're working through his various issues..(and they are many..lol)
<txdv> xangua: i can force it to use the gtk theme?
<bonjoyee>  bencahill_::)
<txdv> xangua: YES I CAN! awesome :*
<itaylor57> KM0201: so how do I get my linux commands to run like VMS?  (just kidding ...)
<JeopardySholdenK> #rules
<intick> shcherbak: su-to-root -X -c Pure-ftpd.sh  (sh file is at the same level as my shorcut) and it open a terminal window for couple of seconds then it closes.. no FTP process is started
<AlienDK> How do I check what processes are running and how much memory they are using (in terminal)?
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol
<sipickles> Can't get a script in /etc/cron.hourly to send emails. Script works when run directly. I've made it executable. Anything esle I can do?
<r00t4rd3d> AlienDK, top
<AlienDK> r00t4rd3d: Thanks :)
<JeopardySholdenK> Hmm just one question. I am newbie at channel #ubuntu and irc too - and proud of it. How can I type in something which will show me channel-rules ?
<bazhang> !guidelines > JeopardySholdenK
<ubottu> JeopardySholdenK, please see my private message
<shcherbak> intick: then try to evoke terminal with command
<JeopardySholdenK> ok
<bazhang> !codeofconduct > JeopardySholdenK
<JeopardySholdenK> thx bazhang
<JeopardySholdenK> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<knoppix> anybody know alittle bit about knoppix
<shcherbak> intick: gnome-termial -e command (path should to be set from /)
<bazhang> knoppix, in their channel
<Dr_Willis> knoppix:  i know it proberly has its own support channels and web site/forums
<r00t4rd3d> #knoppix
<jimfleig> exit
<r00t4rd3d> jim /exit
<Lushy> does anyone know that if i install XP, will it overwrite GRUB?
<jimfleig> thank you   it
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  most likely - YES it will rewrite the MBR.
<luneth95> excuse me
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  but thats easially fixed
<luneth95> I have a problem
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, Today, an end-user, in most cases, should never perform a low-level formatting of an IDE or ATA hard drive, and in fact it is often not possible to do so on modern hard drives outside of the factory.[8][9]
<Lushy> Dr_Willis how do i fix/prevent this?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  yep. :)
<luneth95> can someone help me
<jimfleig> thank you  its obvious how new I am to this, isn't it root4rd3d
<r00t4rd3d> luneth95, ask
<jimfleig> jim/exit
<jimfleig> jim /exit
<luneth95> I have the error (Process:339) GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<r00t4rd3d> no jim just /exit
<jimfleig> thanks again
<luneth95> how do I fix it
<intick> shcherbak: gnome-terminal -e 'sudo /home/intick/Bureau/Pure-ftpd.sh'
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  reinstall grub after windows is done.. or if you have a linux box now that works. install grub to a flash drive, or some other secondary location. to let you easially boot the system (sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc) with a flash drive plugged in. and  tell it to install a extra grub to the flash drives mbr
<maxflax> How do I reinstall my current grub and bootloader to a new drive with all the old settings intact.. since I have both a linux and windows on the old drive which I want to be able to boot
<Jragon> Hello.
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  then reinstall grub. :)
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  you have the system allready cloned to the new hd?
<Jragon> On my places tab it has a menu called bookmarks, but it used to just show the bookmarks in the main places menu. How do I put it  back to normal?
<mmdadawow> hi, i have a 10.04 question, what channel should i join?
<Dr_Willis> it definatly pays to read up on the grub docs and learn the ins and outs of grub.
<Dr_Willis> mmdadawow:  you are here :) thats the place.
<Lushy> Dr_Willis, how do I reinstall GRUB after installing XP? - I have a separate maverick USB boot, if that helps.
<intick> shcherbak: nothing happens whith the command i sent you .. is it wrong ?
<luneth95> r00t4rd3d: I have the problem (Process:339) GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<monty_hall> anybody getting subdir multisite drupal working?
<mmdadawow> Dr_Willis: ok, my question is: what is the code for the selection color? the beige/gray-ish color
<r00t4rd3d> luneth95, Seems, just updating to the latest version of plymouth fixes things.
<lep-delete> so i installed the netbook edition and its showing all the avaible wlans but if i want to connect to my wlan it just wont connect. do i have to install propertery drivers or smth?
<maxflax> 	
<maxflax> Dr_Willis : Did a reinstall of my 10.10 on the new drive.. a fresh install always leavea a good feeling inside.
<luneth95> r00t4rd3d how do I do that?
<r00t4rd3d> luneth95, i got that from here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443231
<Jragon> On my places tab it has a menu called bookmarks, but it used to just show the bookmarks in the main places menu. How do I put it  back to normal?
<Jragon> Opps, sorry.
<Jragon> Did'nt mean to do that.
<r00t4rd3d> last page
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  if you have 2 hard drives.. set the bios to boot the 'new' hd and see if grub works on it.
<shcherbak> intick: lol, have it!
<frxstrem> is there a way to find the upload/download speed of a SSH connection to a server?
<maxflax> 	
<maxflax> Dr_Willis : So I have 2 ubuntu installations and a Windows XP .. the new ubuntu on the new drive and a old ubuntu and win xp on old drive..
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  i would just set the pc to boot the new ubuntu hd by default and  see if it works. if it does - you got grub installed there.
<intick> shcherbak: ? i did mistakes in my command line ?
<shcherbak> intick: open just gnome root terminal, add profile and set initial command, than just call profile in shortcut
<maxflax> 	
<maxflax> Dr_Willis : already tried that and don't boot - looked in the grub folder on the old partition and looks like it has the settings for booting my new drive.. so I need to move it
<FloodBot3> maxflax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Random832> maxflax: are you aware that each time you type it adds a blank line?
<Xeross> Hmm how would I force a purge on a broken package ?
<jimfleig> r00t4rd3d  I ended up with Chatzilla under the Tools menu of FireFox but wanted to accomplish installing Chatzilla so that it would appear in the Applications menu.  Is this possible?  If yes, do you know how or can recommend a link?
<luneth95> brb
<Lushy> xeross --purge
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  boot the os that works.  mount the other installed system. try the commands mentioned in the various 'fixgrub' guides. and be sure to have it install to the MBR of the other hd.
<frxstrem> Xeross: in what way is the package broken?
 * Random832 would recommend getting a real IRC client
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  err. to the MBR of the 'new installed ubuntu hd'
<Jragon> Anyone know?
<Xeross> frxstrem: It fails to install, yet it's in a state of semi-installed, and whatever I do in the package manager it tries to install it
<jchase520> how do you run vmware as root?
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  a command similer to ---> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  sda may be sdb in your case.. depends on hwo the hds are configured
<r00t4rd3d> jimfleig, install xchat :D
<frxstrem> Xeross: and you cannot uninstall it either, am I correct?
<Gajzha> hello everyone! I have a problem and I hope you can help me here. I did something a bit stupid so please don't laugh haha Here is the problem: my system frozen while updating Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 by using the Ubunt updater and couldn't restart Ubuntu at all (I have dual boot with XP SP3). So I decided to reinstall from scratch. Then I formatted my Ubuntu partition by using the Window XP...
<Gajzha> ...partition tool (ouch). Everything seemed alright until I restarted my system... Grub had disappeared and I couldnt start XP anymore! the message on the screen is "error: no such partition" then "gub rescue>" on a 2nd line. I can still access my XP partiton thru the live CD. How can I repair the boot menu, by using the XP CD?
<daanish> Hi. Can someone please help? I'm trying to run ./configure in 10.10 and it says "no such file or directory."
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  i tend to keep windows on hd1. and linux on hd#2 and put grub on hd#2 - so the 2 os's are as seperate as they can be
<Xeross> frxstrem: Nope
<dfrank> hi all. i trying to start wicd-client, but it tells me that it can't connect to dbus. I tried /etc/init.d/dbus start, but it tells Warinig: Fake initctl called, doing nothing. What can be wrong?
<jimfleig> r00t4rd3d  Uninstall Chatzilla and install xchat?
<r00t4rd3d> daanish, ./Configure
<daanish> I just installed build-essential and checkinstall using sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<grpace> Does anyone know the proper procedures of 'Share My Desktop' with a Win7 user across the net ?
<Dr_Willis> daanish:  you are in the wrong directoruy, or are spelling it wrong. or theres no file there. :)
<daanish> Oh, dammit, bash is case sensitive isn't it?
<r00t4rd3d> :P
<Lushy> Dr_Willis, how do i reinstall GRUB?
<Dr_Willis> daanish:  LINUX is case Senesetive.. yes. :)
<maxflax> Random832 - no I wasn't aware of that
<Dr_Willis> Lushy: :  a command similer to ---> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<daanish> dr_willis no, I tried ./Configure with capital c, same problem >_<
<r00t4rd3d> jimfleig, thats what i would do. No experience with chatzilla
<Dr_Willis> daanish:  look at wehat files are there perhaps? use 'ls'
<daanish> what is the command to untar a file? Maybe I should start from the beginning..
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | daanish
<ubottu> daanish: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dr_Willis> daanish:  i cheat and install 'unp' :) and use that.
<r00t4rd3d> daanish, just try make
<jimfleig> r00t4rd3d  I'll give it a try.
<Random832> maxflax: well that's why FloodBot saidd that to you - you seem to have it under control with that last line
<Dr_Willis> daanish:  you did 'cd' into the source directory  it unpacked into?
<frxstrem> Xeross: do you get an error message when you try to install/uninstall it?
<Xeross> frxstrem: Yeah that it failed to install
<Lushy> Dr_Willis, how can i reinstall GRUB after installing xp, then?
<EddieGordo> im having an odd problem... im using mdraid and at boot i get "error: no such device UUID    error: no such disk" but it proceeds to boot normally
<EddieGordo> the UUID is of the md device which is /
<EddieGordo> so obviously its finding the device... i found a post about it in the forums but it was never resolved
<alexk87___> are there any good tagging solutions for files
<Jordan_U> EddieGordo: Do you have a separate /boot?
<EddieGordo> yep
<EddieGordo> on a hardware raid drive
<EddieGordo> different physical drives
<EddieGordo> i have 2 2TB drives in soft raid a /
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Lushy
<ubottu> Lushy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<shcherbak> alexk87___: tagging?
<Lushy> Thanks a lot Dr_Willis (:
<Dr_Willis> Lushy:  boot live cd.. use proper commands.. or install grub2 to a flash drive befor you install windows. abnd boot that to get you back to linux, and reinstall grub
<zani> could someone help me install my graphic card driver?
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 on a 512mb flash drive for a 'emergancy boot the system' tool.. is handy :)
<purpzey> Has anyone had success getting an optical audio out to work? I can't seem to get it right...
<alexk87___> shcherbak, yeah, add multiple tags to files and be able to sort via those, but something low level
<Jordan_U> EddieGordo: That error is probably from grub, as it's trying to get fonts for the graphical menu from /. Since the graphical menu is not required it doesn't prevent booting. That said grub should be able to read from an mdraid array, so please file a bug report about this.
<EddieGordo> i have 4 SSDs in 0+1
<zani> I think there' s something to fix
<r00t4rd3d> zani nvidia ?
<EddieGordo> which is wher boot is
<zani> ATI radeon HD 2600 pro
<EddieGordo> im unsure of what i would put in that bug report or where
<EddieGordo> where i might file it
<EddieGordo> lol
<Dr_Willis> !bugs
<r00t4rd3d> zani,  anything under System , Administration , Additional drivers ?
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zani> it's pretty old.. it used to work fine with Vista, now I'm running into a lot of problems
<Jordan_U> EddieGordo: ubuntu-bug grub-pc
<EddieGordo> thanks
<EddieGordo> is this likely to cause me any problems
<EddieGordo> this server is about to be production
<Jordan_U> EddieGordo: No, I don't expect it to.
<EddieGordo> thank you for your help
<Jordan_U> EddieGordo: You're welcome.
<zani> I've tried  to install the additional drivers, but when I restart the screen gets purple and freezes
<magicianlord> when is 11.04 coming out and will it feature improvments?
<shcherbak> alexk87___: I use 4_4_4_name.xxx each 4 is alpa or numeric, then grep and awk (with FS_) can do anything.
<zani> so I have to get back to the standard drivers from the safe mode
<zani> is it a known bug?
<coz_> magicianlord,  it comes out  in april of next year
<elijah> I am trying to install corefonts for winetricks and when I hit 'sh winetricks coretools' I get 'sh: can't oopen winetricks' I verified that winetricks is installed /user/bin/winetricks viewing properties says it is executable.. Any ideas?
<coz_> magicianlord,   it also defaults to the netbook interface
<r00t4rd3d> zani yup. i just read. try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<coz_> magicianlord,  and compiz is also a default
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  just chmod +x winetricks then use ./winetricks whatever
<knoppix> ok, i have a dual boot system WIN. XP & 10.04 LTS. The GRUB is corrupted. Dont know how to fix. Currently i am using knoppix. knoppix comes with G-Parted, i have a dev/sda1 the filesystem is ntfs, mount point is media/sda1 flags 'boot'..... dev/sda2 the filesystem is extended...under dev/sda2 there is dev/sda5, file system is ext3, mount point media/sda5 & dev/sda6 linux swap. What i would like to do is partition dev/sda5 sma
<knoppix> ller. On other half I would like to install ubuntu 10.04 LTS...how would i do this?
<coz_> magicianlord,   the  numbers  11.04  are actually the date of the release   11 = 2011  and  04   = the fourth monht  ie  April
<alexk87___> shcherbak, and each 4 is a tag that you've determined? would you mind naming one of your files?
<coz_> fourth month
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  and if its in /usr/bin/winetricks you dont 'sh winetricks' you would 'winetricks whatver'
<Dr_Willis> elijah: i  always keep the latest copy of winetricks in my .wine/ dir.
<zani> It says that my card isn't supported for 3D acceleration
<zani> RV610/RV630                 Radeon HD 2400/2600
<r00t4rd3d> aww
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  11.04 will come out in 2011 in the 4th month. :) the version # IS the date.
<magicianlord> does that mean that it will be released in 2012
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  12.04 would be in 2012
<magicianlord> ok
<r00t4rd3d> zani, you can get a new video card for cheap nowa days that will just work
<elijah> Dr_Willis: I was just following instructions at http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  you missunderstood them
<magicianlord> so it will come ou on the 4th mo of 2012
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  they are for when you download winetricks and its int he current dir
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  version # = date of release.
<coz_> magicianlord,   no   it comes out  next  april
<shcherbak> alexk87___: 0911_n-mZ_0010_alert.sh <-- date_moving in system option_back up and mirror option_name.sh
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  11.04 = 2011. 4th month
<Jragon> On my places tab it has a menu called bookmarks, but it used to just show the bookmarks in the main places menu. How do I put it  back to normal?
<coz_> magicianlord,   11.04  =  april  2011
<r00t4rd3d> zani, hey wait
<Jragon> Does anyone know how?
<zani> It's what I think, but I don't know much about PCs so I don't know what card would be suitable for my hardware
<elijah> Dr_Willis: Okay, I downloaded wine through the package manager
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   I think we are repeating eachother :)
<zani> yep
<r00t4rd3d> All these Radeon(HD) cards and derivatives have good 3D acceleration support
<hal> I am trying to install some software using synaptic, and it warned me that it was going to overwrite a file. I clicked the option to look at the changes. Now I can't click the OK button.... http://img263.imageshack.us/i/screenshot049k.png/
<alexk87___> shcherbak, ah, i see. thanks!
<daanish> Dr_Willis the folder of the unpacked tar.gz file has 4 folders and one flash file in it.. I'm trying to install a game called Machinarium..
<elijah> Dr_Willis: when i do the chmod +x winetricks I get 'chmod: cannot access `winetricks': No such file or directory'
<hal> how can I move the window up?
<zani> ops
<r00t4rd3d> says it is supported
<dfrank> guys, where should i add new service to make it start at every startup? In archlinux there's /etc/rc.local section DAEMONS, but i don't know how to do it in ubuntu
<Gajzha> hello everyone! I have a problem and I hope you can help me here. Here is the problem: my system frozen while updating Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 by using the Ubunt updater and couldn't restart Ubuntu at all (I have dual boot with XP SP3). So I decided to reinstall from scratch. Then I formatted my Ubuntu partition by using the Window XP partition tool (ouch). Everything seemed alright until I...
<Gajzha> ...restarted my system... Grub had disappeared and I couldnt start XP anymore! the message on the screen is "error: no such partition" then "gub rescue>" on a 2nd line. I can still access my XP partiton thru the live CD. How can I repair the boot menu, by using the XP CD?
<zani> I thought it was the list of the unsupported XD
<shcherbak> alexk87___: only thing is to write proper function to sort file and apply changer to prefix (after buck up i.e.)
<Thing> :(
<dw-> Gajzha: i know what u need
<Koopa516> o.0
<hal> please any help - I'm really stuck
<dw-> Gajzha: i just hosed my MBR recently.. get the disc super grub disk 2 boot it then choose the option "find grub with no MBR" or somethin
<Gajzha> dw: what is it? because even using XP recovery console didnt solve the problem
<knoppix> dr_willis, please see my post
<hal> oh don't worry, I used alt-gr
<daanish> Dr_Willis the folder of the unpacked tar.gz file has 4 folders and one flash file in it.. I'm trying to install a game called Machinarium..
<Gajzha> dw, alright, i'll download this
<EddieGordo> bug report filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/692019
<dw-> Gajzha: right nm.. you formatted / erased it all.. should boot
<dw-> Gajzha: the latest installed os
<ahmedkotb> hey
<ahmedkotb> any one here ?
<dw-> Gajzha: what i had done in my case was installed windows in a space i made for it then it overwrote my MBR
<jchase520> yeppy
<dw-> Gajzha: so super grub disk 2 let me find the grub again
<ahmedkotb> have a problem
<dw-> Gajzha: thats weird win wont boot after install
<ahmedkotb> any one free to discuss is it with me ?
<ahmedkotb> ?
<jchase520> shoot
<ahmedkotb> ok
<daanish> Can anyone help? ./configure is not working! :'(
<ahmedkotb> yesterday ubuntu hangs
<nirazio> what this command do "compiz --replace"
<ahmedkotb> i restarted it
<ahmedkotb> but it didnt boot
<ahmedkotb> just a black screen
<dw-> nirazio: compiz --help to find out? :D
<ahmedkotb> with blinking cursor
<dw-> nirazio: man compiz
<shcherbak> nirazio: setting compiz as compositor
<jimfleig> I am currently using Chatzilla from the Tools menu of Firefox.  I choose and installed both Chatzilla and xChat from the Ubuntu Software Center and the installation process completed but I couldn't find the program.  When programs are installed using the Ubuntu Software Center what needs to be done to make them appear in the Applications menu or one of the Application submenus?
<r00t4rd3d> zani, in the Synaptic Package Manager search for Radeon
<ahmedkotb> also windows hangs during loading
<ahmedkotb> !!
<r00t4rd3d> 5th in the list , xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<irssipimp> run
<zani> ok I'm purging the fglrx drivers now
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<shcherbak> jimfleig: alacarte
<jchase520> i know theres a way to run ubuntu in safe mode
<shcherbak> jchase520: hold shift and boot
<nit-wit> jchase520, from recovery
<jchase520> Yes thats it
<r00t4rd3d> jimfleig, xchat is not listed in Applications , Internet , Xchat irc ?
<ahmedkotb> ??
<jchase520> u gotta install from ubuntu software center
<jchase520> root
<alecbenzer> when trying to apt-get flex++, I get: "flex-old : Conflicts: flex but 2.5.35-9.1 is to be installed". what do?
<ahmedkotb> i cant boot till now
<nit-wit> r00t4rd3d, have you installed xchat
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<ahmedkotb> heloooo
<ahmedkotb> any one ???
<SuNotisima> my grub2 won't timeout, no matter what i set. what do i do?
<zani> r00t4rd3d I don't know what to do now
<Gajzha> dw, i'll try this tool and will let you know if it didnt work. thanks for your help!
<nit-wit> r00t4rd3d, check the right clck on menu and make sure it shows there it just may need to be ticked off then on to show
<ahmedkotb> can't boot except with noacpi flag
<shcherbak> ahmedkotb: blank screen? have you tried rescue console?
<zani> I opened nano as it says
<ahmedkotb> shcherbak, yes
<r00t4rd3d> nit-wit, i was helping someone else install it
<ahmedkotb> shcherbak, same effect
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<Sir_Konrad> Ok, so I'm having this problem. Every other time I boot Ubuntu is REALLY slow. So I reboot and wait a minute before I do any work, and it's fine. What do you guys think is causing this and what can I do to fix it?
<zani> xorg.conf
<r00t4rd3d> zani pm
<nit-wit> r00t4rd3d, cool I don't read evry bit sorry
<ahmedkotb> scrooloose, blanck screen ... except with the acpi flag
<ahmedkotb> it only boots with the noacpi flag
<knoppix> in G-Parted when it says 'round to cylinders' what does this mean
<ahmedkotb> which disables my internet connection
<magicianlord> why is rebooting broken sometimes in 10.04
<magicianlord> reboot will logout
<Gajzha> dw, just to make sure, is it the right one? http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<EddieGordo> oh im also having another problem on that same machine
<EddieGordo> it wont boot with more than 16GB of ram
<Sir_Konrad> EddieGordo, are you using 64-bit Ubuntu?
<ahmedkotb> so ?
<EddieGordo> i have 6 4GB sticks of DDR3 ecc ram in it and when i put all of it it wont boot but with only 4 sticks it will
<EddieGordo> yes i am using 64bit
<EddieGordo> and it will boot with any combination of the modules
<extor> EddieGordo, are they registered or non? Cuz that might explain it
<SuNotisima> my grub2 won't timeout, no matter what i set. what do i do
<EddieGordo> yes they are registered
<extor> Oh if they were udimms then you can only use four at a time at 1.5 volts
<EddieGordo> so
<EddieGordo> in my case?
<extor> I dunno...call the DIMM tech support
<Sir_Konrad> EddieGordo, now you're getting into a hardware issue. I'd go ask in ##hardware. :)
<EddieGordo> alright
<EddieGordo> i was just wondering if there was something i might have to do to get it to work
<EddieGordo> thanks for your help
<EddieGordo> this server is the most massive thing ive ever built for this company so
<EddieGordo> 24cores 24GB of triple channel memory 4 SSD in raid 0+1 with 2 2TB drives in raid 1 and triple redundant power supplies
<EddieGordo> its a monster!
<EddieGordo> running ubuntu!
<alejandro> ubututu
<alejandro> lalalalala
<alejandro> im borken
<Sir_Konrad> Ok, so I'm having this problem. Every other time I boot Ubuntu is REALLY slow. So I reboot and wait a minute before I do any work, and it's fine. What do you guys think is causing this and what can I do to fix it?
<ahmedkotb> ?????/
<ahmedkotb> BLINKING CURSOR PROBLEM
<ahmedkotb> UBUNTU doesnt boooot
<r00t4rd3d> unplug usb stick
<Sir_Konrad> It's kind of a strange problem. Didn't have it before.
<magicianlord> ahmedkotb: what computer?
<Sir_Konrad> r00t4rd3d, that could cause the issue?
<magicianlord> he probably has broadcom
<ahmedkotb> magicianlord, mine ...
<r00t4rd3d> Sir_Konrad, no that was for ahmedkotb
<ahmedkotb> magicianlord, ubuntu is refusing to boot except when setting the noacpi flag
<Sir_Konrad> r00t4rd3d,  I boot with a USB hub plugged in along with AC adapter and speakers.
<ahmedkotb> r00t4rd3d, i did unplug the usb stick
<magicianlord> ahmedkotb: is it an acer?
<vinux> hi all
<ahmedkotb> no ....
<shcherbak> ahmedkotb: nolapic is another try? only thing i came across.
<Sir_Konrad> Hi vinux
<Sir_Konrad> :)
<vinux> i want one help
<Sir_Konrad> Vinux, welcome to Ubuntu! Anything I can help you with?
<ahmedkotb> shcherbak, i think that will disable the net connection also
<SuNotisima> help: my grub2 won't timeout, no matter what i set. what do i do
<magicianlord> ahmedkotb: do you have a broadcom card?
<JeopardySholdenK> Hi vinux
<ahmedkotb> magicianlord, it is a built in one ,,, i didnt have any problem with it before yesterday
<vinux> i m installing ubuntu 10.10 on my dell inspiron
<magicianlord> ahmedkotb: so you dont know if its broadcom or not. that,s what tends to freeze it
<vinux> but after bootin windows 7, grub loader destroys
<dw-> Gajzha: yea
<vinux> and "No module found error"
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, it destroys?
<dw-> Gajzha: but if you installed over the ubuntu partition it might not be much use
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, you mean GRUB seems to be wiped out.
<vinux> ya
<ahmedkotb> magicianlord, why not not before ???
<elijah> how do i find out my userid?
<JeopardySholdenK> vinux I don't know about 10.10 so much - are you sure that you are an expert user? Because 10.04 LTS is right for basic users. ?
<vinux> yup
<Gajzha> dw, i didnt install over the ubuntu partition
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, are you installing GRUB onto the MBR?
<ahmedkotb> magicianlord, why now* not before ???
<Sir_Konrad> JeopardySholdenK, 10.10 is great for basic users... :-\
<dw-> Gajzha: nice
<vinux> ya tried repairing........it works.........bt again
<vinux> if i boot win 7
<Gajzha> dw, can i use grub 2 disk on USB stick?
<vinux> grub lost
<dw-> Gajzha: only thing is, i just use the disc now to boot and cant help with reinstalling grub for dual boot lol. for windows i just remove the disc
<dw-> Gajzha: im sure you can
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, so it displays the GRUB loader once and is fine until you boot 7.
<Sir_Konrad> Correct?
<JeopardySholdenK> Sir_Konrad they say that Maverick is for advanced users... :) ?:|
<a7i3n> I've been having issues with Brassero crashing when copying a CD to an image file.
<ahmedkotb> magicianlord, also this is a pc iam 80% sure it is not broadcom
<vinux> ya dats right
<a7i3n> Anyone else experience this?
<Gajzha> dw, alright, thanks
<Sir_Konrad> JeopardySholdenK, hmm... I've never heard that before. 11.04 Alpha is for advanced users. :P
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, ok. Please give me a minute as I research your problem.
<systematical> anyone know where i can get a good deal on a netbook?
<intick> shcherbak: tssssss nothing work to start my server by a shortcut ......
<dw-> Gajzha: i trie every repair, install, boot menu editor for windows, etc. super grub disk saved me after like 5 hours
<yeats> a7i3n: have you run it from the command line?  That should give you some feeback to go on
<vinux> k
<intick> shcherbak: realy crazy .. all i want is to start my shorcut as root .. somthing like Runas under windowws
<Dr_Willis> intick:  'gksudo servicename' or whatever from a script should work, (it will ask for the root password)
<Dr_Willis> intick:  clarify what it is exactly you are trying to accomplish
<shcherbak> intick: ok, can you start root gnome-terminal from shortcut?
<a7i3n> Yes I have but the crash output is odd... hold on I'll try it and be back...
<magicianlord> systematical: newegg.com
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, have you tried holding down shift on boot?
<Sir_Konrad> That would display the menu.
<Gajzha> dw, thats pretty much how long ive been trying to repair so far :s
<vinux> ya
<SuNotisima> what do if grub doesnt timeout?
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, nothing?
<vinux> it simply dsnt detect any boot device
<intick> Dr_Willis: Not for all appliations, i've pure-ftpd which i start using this command : /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb -C 4 -O stats:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -s -I 3 -p 51000:51367 -Z -U 132:002 -u 100 -m 4 -8 UTF-8 -t 64 -W -c 50 -k 98 -w -H -Y 0 -B
<a7i3n> So this is what I get...
<a7i3n> GLib-ERROR **: g_variant_new: expected array GVariantBuilder but the built value has type `(null)'
<a7i3n> aborting...
<vinux> ERROR " No module found"
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, you tried reinstalling GRUB from the Ubuntu CD?
<Dr_Willis> intick:  -->   perhaps somthing like -->    gksudo 'xterm -e mc'
<intick> shcherbak: yes gksu gnome-terminal (alt + F2)
<Dr_Willis> intick:  where you make some script that has that long command.    instead of 'mc'
<vinux> ya , i it works also
<vinux> bt again after bootin win7 same problm
<a7i3n> Anyone else have this isse?
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, you're hard drive is fine?
<vinux> yup, mandriva and fedora dsnt creat any problm i tried
<shcherbak> intick: no, su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/gnome-terminal , in icon
<intick> Does not work >>>  gksu gnome-terminal -e '/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb -C 4 -O stats:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -s -I 3 -p 51000:51367 -Z -U 132:002 -u 100 -m 4 -8 UTF-8 -t 64 -W -c 50 -k 98 -w -H -Y 0 -B'
<vinux> its 3 months old laptop
<yeats> a7i3n: yes - looks like people have: https://bugs.launchpad.net/brasero/+bug/675158
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, how many OS's do you have installed?
<a7i3n> Thanks yeats
<shcherbak> intick: do you want to make keyboard shortcut?
<vinux> two @ a time
<vinux> win 7 is permanent
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, don't want to leave it, huh? ;)
<intick> shcherbak: what you wrote worked but how to start my long command automatically
<sw0rn> A few CCSM plugins aren't working for me. Anyone care to help troubleshoot?
<vinux> for college purpose i need it
<intick> shcherbak: no i dont need keyboard shorcut fornow
<yeats> a7i3n: always a good idea to copy/paste the error into your web search engine of choice ;-)
<shcherbak> intick: anyway, open root terminal and create new profile
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, ok let's try to reinstall GRUB2.
<intick> shcherbak: done
<shcherbak> ok,
<a7i3n> I did earlier, ended up with pretty much the same thing you did.
<intick> shcherbak: title and command ?
<vinux> which linux is best right now??
<Sir_Konrad> on hda0, vinux.
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, Ubuntu.
<a7i3n> Seems to be a long lived bug...
<vinux> which ubuntu?
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, 10.10 in my opinion.
<shcherbak> intick: yes
<Sir_Konrad> Best thing you'll get.
<vinux> kk
<magicianlord> 10.10 is morei stable than 10.04. get that one
<yeats> vinux: 10.04 is very stable and full-featured, too
<magicianlord> or 9.10
<vinux> why awk script file not working??
<yeats> heh
<shcherbak> intick: run custom command, and keep terminal open
<intick> custum command and i type my command directly or should i add what you told me (su-to ...ect) ?
<vinux> thanx for info, yeats
<intick> shcherbak: ok
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, there's a few opinions. 10.04 is good because it's an LTS. But I personally LOVE 10.10.
<a7i3n> Yes, thanks yeats
<vinux> k sir
<zoges> ubuntu 10.10 will not go to the session i specify, even though its the default session it displays
<intick> shcherbak: ok i paste my command with  su-to behind or wihtout it ?
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, are you on the machine we're about to play with?
<liminal> hello
<vinux> means??
<magicianlord> is there a way to get flash 32bit to work on 64bit?
<liminal> i need help with amgcccle configuration
<liminal> does anyone know their ati drivers?
<shcherbak> intick: two variants, put whole command (with full path) or cript containing command. NO SUDO, SU, SUWHATEVET in root terminal
<vinux> ??
<intick> shcherbak: ok now  i have my entire command pasted : /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb -C 4 -O stats:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -s -I 3 -p 51000:51367 -Z -U 132:002 -u 100 -m 4 -8 UTF-8 -t 64 -W -c 50 -k 98 -w -H -Y 0 -B
<xangua> magicianlord: better use the 64bit flash plugin, in google search: flash 64 ppa
<chho> Hi, I have an Aptana plugin for Eclipse that seems to be disabled after I upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. Uninstalling and reinstalling the Aptana plug in does not fix the issue. I'm using the eclipse from the repository (3.5.2)
<liminal> magicanlord i believe there is
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, I was going to help you install GRUB2 on hda0 with your Ubuntu CD.
<shcherbak> intick: try with /bin/netstat -tulp to see effect
<vinux> ya i m on dat sys
<shcherbak> intick: good, close and click to check
<vinux> tell me da procedure-->
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, boot into the CD.
<shcherbak> intick: right, one more...
<vinux> k
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, open terminal. Type "sudo grub". Then type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, You will get some output like (hd0,4). Yours might be different. But make sure you enter it same as it appears in the next step. For ex if your output is (hd0,2), enter root (hd0,2) in the next step
<shcherbak> intick: gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=<profilenamehere> to evoke right profile, hence command
<vinux> k
<Dafreak> Question: How do I get NFS server to run on boot?
<intick> shcherbak: ok
<sw0rn> A few CCSM plugins aren't working for me. Anyone care to help troubleshoot?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, I'm trying to backup my entire / directory and subdirs to an external HD using "sudo rsync -arux / /mnt/backup"...I've tried doing this using a user that I normally don't use, but I can't seem to access my external 2TB HD from that user's account...any idea what's going on? I can access and write to myy external backup drive from this account...could I use rsync from within my normally used account?
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, type root (hd0,4).
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, then type "setup (hd0)", then type "quit"
<systematical> anyone know whats better between the intel atom and intel celeron?
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, if everything goes well, you'll have Ubuntu up and running again.
<maxflax> Hello, I've done some checking and now I know for sure that my grub must reside in my second HD which is the old one.. I now have a new HD running which I want the bootloader to reside. how can i acheive this so I retain the old grub on the other drive since I have a windows xp on that drive which I want to be able to start from times to times
<systematical> alls I can think of is the atom would consume less power, right?
<hal> if you wanted to increase the amount of free space on your system, what applications would you consider removing from the default install of ubuntu 10.10?
<intick> shcherbak: it start without root privilege
<hal> note that I've already removed openoffice :)
<intick> shcherbak: here is my shorcut gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=FTP-SERVER
<coz_> hal,   not much more that I can think of...
<intick> shcherbak: i've named it FTP-SERVER
<intick> shcherbak: and set it by default
<coz_> hal,   most of evolution maybe
<vinux> k thanx
<vinux> i will try it
<vinux> i noted down da procedure
<hal> coz_: I wonder how big it is
<Sir_Konrad> ok vinux.
<shcherbak> intick: ok, "/usr/bin/gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=profile" need "", god knows why.
<vinux> hd0, 2
<vinux> hd0, 4
<liminal> does anyone know how xorg detects what graphic card in use?
<vinux> will be diffrent na then hw will i knw
<shcherbak> intick: so, command is: su-to-root -X -c "/usr/bin/gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=netstat"
<sw0rn> Is there a way to reset everything in CCSM? I tried resetting defaults, but a few plugins don't work
<intick> this is driving me crazy i'll simply give up .....
<intick> shcherbak: this is driving me crazy i'll simply give up .....
<hal> coz_: removing evolution-data-server-common seems to uninstall loads things like gnome-panel and gnome-applets :/
<Dafreak> after my box boots, I always have to mount my raid setup by typing "mount /dev/md0 /media/Media/"  Is there a way to get this to be done on startup?
<intick> shcherbak: we tried all about shorcut ut does not seems to work with sudo or gksu ... i'll have to start my ftp server by using the gnome terminale every time ..
<coz_> hal,  yeah  thats why i said "most "  of eveolution there are a few things yhou cant  remove
<hal> right
<hal> ok thanks coz_
<intick> shcherbak: thx again for your help mate
<Gajzha> dw, could boot XP using bootk 2 disk
<Gajzha> dw, now i need to repair booting part so i dont need this tool
<Sir_Konrad> vinux, You'll know by which partition Ubuntu or Windows is installed on.
<shcherbak> well, would feel better if this worked.
<Lantchips> I have a problem installing Ubuntu on my PC I have now.. It says its installed but I can't find it or start it
<hallohello239> hi. i plugged in my usb drive but don't see it on my "Computer folder" or anywhere. pls help a newbie
<Sir_Konrad> Lantchips, where did you install GRUB?
<Lantchips> I havn't installed Grub ?
<Lantchips> I have runned it without grub before :/
<jchase520> did you install insiide windows or from boot ?
<Lantchips> inside windows
<Sir_Konrad> Lantchips, GRUB is what's called a boot loader. It's required for Ubuntu to start. Every installation comes with it. :)
<vinux> k
<Lantchips> but I thought it was something like that build into Windows :/
<Sir_Konrad> Ah, I hand you over to jchase520. :D
<jchase520> lol
<SuNotisima> and how do i fix grub?
<Lantchips> Hmm But there is no indications that i installed Ubuntu atleast and when I want to install it it says that it's installed
<JeopardySholdenK> Any newbies around You should ask help from me.
<paull> Hello?
<JeopardySholdenK> Hello paull
<paull> is there a good python idle
<Caelum> is there a browser that uses gnome's DPI settings?
<paull> testing 1234
<JeopardySholdenK> paull ; Caelum I can help only with the simplest problems
<guntbert> paull: please don't test here, use #test for that
<sinan_aykut> hello guys, is it possible to burn an img.gz file to a usb driver and later intall via that?
<BernardV> Yes sinan_aykut
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut it should be
<sinan_aykut> ow i see, but the commands on this page, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ are suitible for an sd card
<BernardV> With a bit of luck "zcat img.gz > /dev/[your drive]" will work
<HowardTheDuck> hey, can I share a VirtualBox GuesOS between users in Ubuntu?
<HowardTheDuck> GuestOS
<sinan_aykut> ok i got it, thanks BernardV
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut if you mean to to install usb-stick ?
<sinan_aykut> yes
<sw0rn> Howard, I think so.
<HowardTheDuck> can anyone link me or tell me how?
<HowardTheDuck> I want to share a Windows XP partition between myself and my gf's Ubuntu accounts
<sw0rn> Howie, try putting the .vdi in a diretory that's accesible to multiple users
<HowardTheDuck> sw0rn: I don't know how :(
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, i want to install natty narwhal daily to test my vga driver
<sw0rn> Is the virtutual box Ubuntu or Windows?
<sw0rn> Like, are you emulating windows or ubuntu?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, by using a usb-stick
<nit-wit> s0Oracle
<HowardTheDuck> Host OS Ubuntu 10.04
<nit-wit> sw0rn, Oracle
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation header: Installation without a CD
<HowardTheDuck> Win XP 32 as my Guest OS
<sw0rn> Okay.
<twaggs> any news on nvidia supporting "optimus techology"?
<sam-_-> sudo mkdir -m 777 /share
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, sudo mkdir -m 777 /share
<HowardTheDuck> I have a dual boot with 10.04 and 7, but don't want to reboot every time I want to watch Netflix or do something simple that I can just fire up XP for
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, is it fast enough to watch Netflix?
<HowardTheDuck> sam-_-: thanks
<sw0rn> Find where the .vdi file is (google) and then put it in a directory that your girlfriend and you can both access (ubuntu accounds)
<sw0rn> Nice, sam
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut do you mean that you want to install it to hard drive too or like a clean install?
<HowardTheDuck> sam-_-: what ya mean?  I have an AMD x4 quad with 8 gigs ddr3 i think its fast enough?
 * twaggs feels like he got rear ended by nvidia after buying this xps15 because nvidia doesn't want to support linux users
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, y. but via emulation.
<JeopardySholdenK> * sinan_aykut do you mean that you want to install it to hard drive too as a clean install? *
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, often it doesn't have graphics acceleration
<sw0rn> Is there a better way to use netflix (I know they dont support ubuntu) rather than a virtual box?
<HowardTheDuck> sam-_-: I thought I could get graphics accel by not using the open source VirtualBox in the repository
<HowardTheDuck> but the one off the website
<sam-_-> sw0rn, probably nnot but i was wondering if it is fast enough
<Patrol220> Hi
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, ok. so you didn't try it yet.
<BernardV> HowardTheDuck: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_%28Watch_Instantly%29_in_Linux
<sw0rn> How do I reply to someone and make my text red?
<BernardV> unless you have an i7.. it plays choppy, at least that's what they say
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, yes i do
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut what kind of testing are you going to do with Your VGA-driver anyways?
<Gajzha> hello everyone! I have a problem and I hope you can help me here. Here is the problem: my system frozen while updating Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 by using the Ubunt updater and couldn't restart Ubuntu at all (I have dual boot with XP SP3). So I decided to reinstall from scratch. Then I formatted my Ubuntu partition by using the Window XP partition tool (ouch). Everything seemed alright until I...
<Gajzha> ...restarted my system... Grub had disappeared and I couldnt start XP anymore! the message on the screen is "error: no such partition" then "gub rescue>" on a 2nd line. I can still access my XP partiton thru the live CD or SuperGrub2disk. How can I repair the boot menu?
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut good
<HowardTheDuck> sam-_-: about to take my gf to work then im going to attempt to create a shared directory and install XP in it
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, my vga driver is not properly working on ubuntu 10.10
<sw0rn> gl howard
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut hmm what graphic card do you have then?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, i sent some bug files to launchpad but haven't got an answer yet
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, ok. good luck :-)
<Gajzha> and no grub.cg or grub installation was detected by super Grub2disk
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, Intel Corporation N10 Family
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, I use Asus eee pc
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, it is a netbook as you can imagine
<xnox> How to list all installed packages and feed that list to aptitude with command reinstall?
<nerdy_kid> is there a way to have my speakers not turn off when my headphones are plugged in?  Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio
<sam-_-> sinan_aykut, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut You mean asus SLEEK PC EL1330?
<Coprolite> wtf
<Sir_Konrad> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<sinan_aykut> sam-_-, what is poulsbo?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, how can i learn my netbook model?
<sam-_-> sinan_aykut, a codename for your videocard
<sinan_aykut> sinan_aykut, do you think it suits to mine?
<sam-_-> sinan_aykut sudo dmidecode
<HowardTheDuck> wow looks like my AMD Propus and 8 gigs of ram may still be too slow to run Netflix virtualized :(
<shcherbak> xnox: what would be sens of it?
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, just because it's not supported (yet)
<xnox> shcherbak: recovering from deleting /var/lib ofcourse =) I have working dpkg, apt and aptitude now =)
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, my computer is asus eee pc 1015PEM
<xnox> shcherbak: but dpkg thinks that all installed packages "have no files installed"
<HowardTheDuck> sam-_-: would you bother trying it with my setup?  or is it a lost cause
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut yeah I see the difference now
<shcherbak> xnox: lol
<Patrol220> sry for my english
<Patrol220> but we need help
<xnox> shcherbak: ;-) playing around with dpkg-query now =)
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, i would look at virtualbox if your videocard is supported.
<sam-_-> HowardTheDuck, you can also look at vmware
<Patrol220> We need to collect 15 k people in this fanpage end of the year- if we collect , we get 3 minutes aired in tv
<eggos> openssl enc -d -aes-256-cbc -salt -k mypassword 121710.enc
<Patrol220> http://www.facebook.com/pages/High-Five/146374195376119
<eggos> shouldnt this work it does nothing for me
<Patrol220> click pls
<Patrol220> Like It
<sam-_-> eggos, what are you trying to do?
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut yeah I guess the graphics come straight froom the mother board with EEE
<eggos> decrypt a file
<Patrol220> its charity foundation
<sam-_-> eggos, with openssl? maybe try gpg -d?
<eggos> i dunno i need to decrypt it
<eggos> it uses openssl
<sam-_-> try gpg -d on the file
<eggos> ok
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, i can not enable compiz effects so i think the driver in ubuntu 10.10 kernel is not suitible for my eee pc
<HowardTheDuck> I have a Asus 1 gig 9500 GT, 128 bit
<HowardTheDuck> not great for gaming, but probably okay for netflix i'm assuming
<HowardTheDuck> no problem running it natively in Windows 7
<eggos> not valid it says
<sw0rn> Figued it out ^.^
<sam-_-> eggos, sry then i don't know
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut did You meant which EEE PC model you have EEE Box 202 or smth else?
<JeopardySholdenK> * sinan_aykut did You meant which EEE PC model you have EEE Box B202 or smth else? *
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, my computer is asus eee pc 1015PEM
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, according to the information on my bios
<cntb> if I nstalled lucid netbook on sda5 sda1 being winxp what do I use to repair recover when windows reinstall eliminated boot
<IdleOne> cntb: sda
<sw0rn> Is there a way to reset everything in CCSM? I tried resetting defaults, but a few plugins don't work
<azm> Hello If I have separated /boot on sda1 and just copied vmlinuz to sda1 is it enaough? I cant still cant boot ubuntu: http://pastie.org/1388475
<cntb> IdleOne: come again pls?
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut : I am looking on http://hubpages.com/hub/Asus-Eee-PC-1015PEM-Netbook-Review-On-Ubuntu
<IdleOne> cntb: you want to reinstall grub?
<M4d3L> anyone here use Eclipse? just on ubuntu, my duplicate line keys doesnt work. on windows it's working
<shcherbak> xnox: dpkg -l | grep ii | awk '{print $2}'
<M4d3L> its ctrl+alt+down arrow
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut : IS this the right machine? I am looking on http://hubpages.com/hub/Asus-Eee-PC-1015PEM-Netbook-Review-On-Ubuntu
<CeZ> anyone know why when i click home folder in places it runs a image viewer instead of exploring?
<sam-_-> sw0rn, i don't use ccsm but you can always delete the config files
 * BernardV is installing ubuntu netbook on an Advantech TREK-743, 256MB ram, 8GB CF, amd geode.. wish me luck :)
<sam-_-> sw0rn, i think they are in ~/.config/compiz
<sw0rn> sam -- I've uninstalled it using apt-get remove. I even did... apt-get autoremove --purge compiz* libcompiz* emerald* libemerald* libdeco*
<xnox> shcherbak: wonderful thanks =) i was working with sed ;-)
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, yes this one is same as mine except the color :P
<CeZ> why does my home folder run a image viewer? :<
<sam-_-> sw0rn purge wont remove your personal settings. just system wide
<sw0rn> okay. i'm going to delete the config file
<sam-_-> sw0rn, as mentioned the config may be stored elsewhere
<avg_guy> did they fix the bring able to change the gdm in 10.10?
<sw0rn> %c4 sam -- I'm not entirely sure it's just the config. I think it's the plugins, themselves. For instance, I've tried several different key bindings for a particular window management plugin and it still doesn't work
<avg_guy> being*
<itaylor57> M4d3L: I use eclipse but i haven't used that before
<sam-_-> avg_guy, i don't understand. you want to run kdm?
<shcherbak> xnox: now how to pass it to apt to chew?
<sam-_-> sw0rn, then i don't know. sry
<sw0rn>  Sam -- thanks anyways. I still have to get 10.10, so when I do that I'll give it a shot again
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut was that article any good?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, yes it was a good one but not helpful for my issue :P
<CeZ> anyone know why clicking on my home folder loads a image viewer instead?
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut what about this article here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<SeaPhor> CeZ, right click it and look at the properties...
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, ok let me see
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, do you think i have got a hybrid graphic card?
<xnox> shcherbak: I'm just feeding it in backticks =) it takes it.
<_dreamy> hi KM0201, id like to thank you for the patience so far in advance !
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut no sorry that was terribly wrong :/
<CeZ> SeaPhor: its any thing that i click in the places menu, it doesnt browse it just trys to open it with a image viewer?
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut maybe you should have ;)
<KM0201> _dreamy: no problem.. but i just want to tell you, you are making this way way way way wya WAY harder on yourself than it needs to be, you don't need vbox for what you're trying to do
<Tesa1> hello guys, can you help me out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648030  ?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, maybe detailed information about my graphic card may be helpful, how can i get detailed information such as the driver that i use..., how can i learn it?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all...when backing up for a complete filesystem recovery via rsync, is there any reason to backup /proc, /sys, /tmp ? This guide seems to suggest excluding them: http://www.sanitarium.net/golug/rsync_backups_2010.html
<drew_> can someone help me with dual monitors for 10.04?
<ePirat> hello
<SeaPhor> CeZ, can you open Nautilus and then right click the dir and choose "open with...." ?
<ePirat> is there a tool to use time machine over the air to backup on my ubuntu?
<ePirat> netatalk doesnt work for me
<drew_> hello?
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<CeZ> nautilus?
<CeZ> whats that
<xnox> shcherbak: sudo apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg -l | grep ii | awk '{print $2}'` does the trick. It is chewing through 2.5k of packages now =)
<_dreamy> KM0201: can i ask a question a bit off topic.. on our issue, what distro do you recomend besides ubuntu and debian ?
 * Tesa1 -> hello guys, can you help me out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648030 ?
<SeaPhor> Nautilus is the browser
<JeopardySholdenK> CeZ it
<Jordan_U> DavidJHeinrich: Definitely not, /proc and /sys are virtual filesystems and /tmp is temporary.
<JeopardySholdenK> ... Cez it is file explorer
<xnox> shcherbak: aptitude is more picky about this. Doesn't want to do it =( strange =) hopefully my system will reboot after this "Problem is between the keyboard and chair" =))))
<_dreamy> KM0201: what you mentioned "nas" .. is very close .. to what im tryng to do
<DavidJHeinrich> Jordan_U: ok, so how do I exlude them from back-up? I'm using grsync
<JeopardySholdenK> ... Cez open your home directory and click on about
<CeZ> ah.
<JeopardySholdenK> Hello drew_
<SeaPhor> JeopardySholdenK, he says he cant open the home dir, it auto launches a image viewer
<drew_> can someone help me with dual monitors for 10.04?
<ePirat> can anyone help me?
<Texas> Can someone please advice i am looking for software that will play audio files and podcast something like itunes but i do not nee to connect a ipod on my pc...i have tried miro but the podcast or video ownload stucks as i can add multiple files of the same podcast as in itunes
<JeopardySholdenK> drew_ i don't know much about on that sorry.
<root____> hi all
<KM0201> drew_: i have dual monitors w/ Nvidia... know nothing about ATI
<drew_> I have a ATI 9200 card
<JeopardySholdenK> ePirat on what?
<drew_> ok
<shcherbak> xnox: hm, I was too afraid to try, but most of ways failed...
<JeopardySholdenK> hi root____
<jchase520> Amarok  http://amarok.kde.org/
<RailsDeveloper> Hi everyone, I know that IRB is a ruby interpreter, but basically im tryinto create a pdf usiing IRB/prawn.....the tutorial im reading says to create a new pdf in irb, i was under the impression irb only gave you info about ruby commands
<RailsDeveloper> so how do i make a pdf?
<SeaPhor> drew_, do u have ATICCCLE installed?
<drew_> can you recommend another channel?
<jchase520> amarok supposed to be a repalcement for win media , zune and itunes etc
<ePirat> JeopardySholdenK: i wrote it already... is there a tool to use time machine over the air to backup to my ubuntu?
<drew_> SeaPhor, what is that?
<root____> i am a newbee and how can i change my nickname,please?
<SeaPhor> Catalyst control center for ATI
<_Sketch_> root____: /nick newname
<root____> thanks
<root____> test
<JeopardySholdenK> drew_ ePirat wrote long tell your needs and what version of ubuntu You are running etc. and someone will answer
<root____> root_: /nick siton
<root____> test
<_Sketch_> root____: Hmm. I thought that was it.
<ZDWAY2010> hi all
<ZDWAY2010> I need help please
<root____> oh no......
<drew_> SeaPhor, I tried to install ati-driver.8.28.8 but it says X server unable to connect
<ZDWAY2010> in mysql server
<share> helllo
<sam-_-> _Sketch_ of course it is he is doing it wrong :-)
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, wow i found a web page,  Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graph
<sinan_aykut> ics Controller which is really cool :)
<sinan_aykut> ops sorry
<JeopardySholdenK> hi ZDWAY2010
<siton> yeap
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<chills518> having trouble connecting to windows 7 pc... I can see the windows pc and it just keeps asking for password over and over again.  anyone have any ideas?
<share> if Ubuntu hangs on shutdown how can I turn it off via terminal?
<Advo> how can i do an rsync when the dir contains spaces? ie im moving from A A A > A A A?  i tried dir/dir/dir/A A A it fails, as does "A A A"
<ZDWAY2010> I'v download mysql.rar
<share> sudo shutdown -P
<share> didnt work
<ZDWAY2010> any 1 can help me please
<share> poweroff doesnt work
<_Sketch_> share: Try sudo shutdown -hP now
<drew_> Does anyone have experience with ATI driver installs on 10.04?
<sw0rn>  -h sets it to a 24-hour value
<SeaPhor> drew_, what release ubuntu and what ati card u have?
<ZDWAY2010> some one please help me
<sam-_-> share, why doesn't it work
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut I'll look on that - DID you already look on http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<drew_> SeaPhor, ATI 9200 and 10.04
<share> sam-_-: it turns off the computer but doesnt shutdown
<share> the computer is still working
<_Sketch_> ZDWAY2010: You probably want to get MySQL through the Synaptic package manager, not a .rar.
<sam-_-> !ask | ZDWAY2010
<ubottu> ZDWAY2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sam-_-> share, is it an old computer?
<share> yes
<CeZ> how do you install new login screen themes?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, yes but i have not got any hardware lister
<sam-_-> share, you may have to change a setting in the bios
<ZDWAY2010> thank you ubottu
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, just lspci and lspci -v
<share> sam-_-: acpi?
<ZDWAY2010> I have try before
<JeopardySholdenK> ZDWAY2010 please  tell your problem more specific
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, it just shows the model and kernel modes... not the driver
<ZDWAY2010> fail
<Texas> thanks j chase i will try it
<sam-_-> share, depends on how old. may still be apm if it is really old
<ZDWAY2010> I download rar file 4 mysql
<endeavormac> if anyone here has a macbook, do you know how i can disable the touchpad in 10.10?
<ZDWAY2010> I extract it
<ZDWAY2010> many files , I try to setup.sh
<Advo> even this doesnt work: rsync -zxhvr --progress --bwlimit=500 --rsh='ssh -p 89' 192.168.0.1:'/mnt/test/test/FILES/test/A A A' .  with the ' ', it says: .... A'  failed: No such file or directory  it thinks theres only one A thee, any ideas please?
<_Sketch_> endeavormac: System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad?
<drew_> SeaPhor, any ideas?
<tvbuntu> hello,how to automatically launch the open file dialog when i start a multimedia player from comand line?
<SeaPhor> drew_, ... "Your card is no longer supported by recent ATI proprietary drivers. You're trying to install an ancient version of the ATI drivers, which won't run..."   from  here -->> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1541719
<share> > /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_Sketch_> ZDWAY2010: Is there any reason you didn't want to use the mysql package provided by Ubuntu? It will prove to be much easier to handle.
<Verbeck> hey, how could i create a file that takes up a lot of space on the drive?
<drew_> SeaPhor, darn...thanks for checking
<endeavormac> _sketch_ nope. you can "disable while typing", but i want it done, completely disabled. it's much too annoying
<sam-_-> !mysql | ZDWAY2010
<ubottu> ZDWAY2010: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_Sketch_> endeavormac: Interesting! Right you are. Hmmm.
<chills518> I can see my windows pc but can't connect to it.  It just keeps asking for password over and over again.  anyone have any ideas?
<SeaPhor> drew_, read that thread, it may help
<drew_> SeaPhor, can you recommend a new video card that supports Ubuntu dual monitors?
<SeaPhor> drew_, or any others from here http://www.google.com/search?q=compiz+effects&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#hl=en&expIds=25657,27642&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=ati+linux+drivers+ubuntu+10.04+ati+9200&cp=39&pf=p&sclient=psy&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=ati+linux+drivers+ubuntu+10.04+ati+9200&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=83f87efc6f926f13
<chills518> I'm running 10.10 64bit on laptop.
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut I think that you must find specs of your machine. ? How about this one: http://thinklaptops.net/2010/11/asus-eee-pc-1015pn-pu17-review/
<SeaPhor> drew_, any nvidia
<xnox> shcherbak: doesn't work that well. I have to manually remove dpkg pre-depends from the list otherwise it cannot do it. At least all packages have been downloaded now.
<share> i dont have a  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SeaPhor> drew_, you should be able to install the ATICCCLE and configure the dual monitors thru that tho....
<ZDWAY2010> ok thanx 4 all
<tvbuntu> how to automatically launch the open file dialog when i start a multimedia player from comand line?
<drew_> SeaPhor, thank you  i have alot of reading to do here
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: not possible; you could write an alias using zenity, would work the same
<SeaPhor> drew_,  aptitude search catalyst
<tvbuntu> i wnned something with as fewer cliclks as posibble
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: in ~/.bashrc: alias blah='`zenity --file-selection`' then in terminal 'vlc blah' and find your file
<meekwarrior> how to you use a registerd name on IRC, i want to talk on #C and i made a name yesterday but its not working
<tvbuntu> zenity would be another bunch of clicks
<meekwarrior>    
<definity> how to i install gnome or kde from sudo apt-get install?
<sam-_-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<definity> thanks
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: open file dialog is the same amount of clicks, right?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, i have also one more problem with my netbook, but the problem is a bit weird :)
<CHiLLZ> how do i install ubuntu? apt-get install ubuntu?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, i have got both windows 7 and ubuntu, and when i restart windows and go back to ubuntu, the sound is off. to run it again, i have to make a hard reset :P
<_Sketch_> My backlight worked in Ubuntu 10.04, given the options in /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet nomodeset acpi_backlight=vendor". Now, that same 'nomodeset' makes Ubuntu 10.10 unable to set the video mode on bootup and thus it fails on bootup before it can even get to GDM. I'd like my backlight controls...but where do I even start?
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, or not opening windows :P
<xangua> CHiLLZ: ubuntu-desktop
<definity_> ok so i already have ubuntu-desktop installed but it asys its running but all i ever get is a terminal screen. no gui atall, do you know the problem?
<BernardV> ok booting.. install went fine, no have to sort out 800x480px display...
<SeaPhor> drew_, or look in search in syaptics for anything ati
<BernardV> s/no/now/
<tvbuntu> the thing is that i use a mencoder script to record from my set top box
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut Your graphics is this : Intel GMA 3150 Dynamic Video Memory Technology 4.0 and I don't know about that sound-hard reset thing :/
<tvbuntu> and wanted to watch in the same time the program from tv
<tvbuntu> found out that the single solution was to start mplayer or smplayer and search after the file mencoder outputs
<share> Adding the following to my /boot/grub/menu.lst after the kernel line. Works for me!
<share> ".. "
<share> i dont have that menu-lst
<share> menu.lst
<guntbert> meekwarrior: help for using this network : ask in #freenode please
<definity_> my GUI was working now it is not... any ideas on why that is?
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut can You tell the original VGA - or graphic problem again?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | share
<ubottu> share: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tvbuntu> and i wanted to make smplayer start automatically with open file dialog poping up
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, i can not enable compiz
<sinan_aykut> JeopardySholdenK, http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&p=353321
<tvbuntu> VCoolio?
<definity_> how do i restart my machine in terminal?
<_Sketch_> definity_: sudo restart
<definity_> ok
<_Sketch_> definity_: Have you made any changes to /etc/default/grub ?
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: there is an app to simulate mouseclicks, you could do something like smplayer followed by simulated ctrl+o
<SeaPhor> definity_, sudo shutdown -r now
<definity_> nope
<_Sketch_> Ah.
<definity_> i just have to do evreything in my system with no GUI and all in terminal, since my OS GUI aint working properly
<tvbuntu> wow thank you sir,i didn't thought of that.But can't be done simpler with a command,or parameter?
<guntbert> !who | definity_
<ubottu> definity_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sw0rn> Can anyone tell me why, with VLC, whenever I watch a video file *when running two displays* I don't get any video output?
<share> how can i restart via command lin
<share> e
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: xvkbd, or xdotool; maybe that helps; else I wouldn't know
<share> reboot?
<sw0rn> !tab test
<tvbuntu> xbindkeys could work?
<share> sudo reboot right
<SeaPhor> share sudo shutdown -r now
<VCoolio> share: yes
<guntbert> share: sudo reboot
<share> k
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: no, that's just for calling smplayer, not keypresses
<tvbuntu> thank you ,i'll try your solution
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: xbindkeys can work to make a keybinding calling smplayer and xdotool/xvkbd
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut are you saying that you are using LMDE?
<CensoredBiscuit> Hey all
<CensoredBiscuit> I'm back to using Ubuntu again ( I was playing with mint there for awhile)
<Znudzon> Hi any of you know how to install esdl on ubuntu
<Znudzon> ?
<CensoredBiscuit> I keep getting an I/O error any ideas?
<chills518> I can see my windows pc but can't connect to it.  It just keeps asking for password over and over again.  anyone have any ideas?  I'm running 10.10 64bit.
<VCoolio> CensoredBiscuit: unmount device, do an fsck; use a live cd if necessary
<JeopardySholdenK> CensoredBiscuit  I think sinan_aykut is still using it and now he has a major problem - can U help out? Look here http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&p=353321
<spicyWith> hey, anyone know of an official amazon ec2 AMI for ubuntu 10.04 64 bit that will run on a t1.micro instance?
<cjcontech> Hello I'm looking for a good password manager for Ubuntu, I used to use KeePassX, anyone got a better suggestion please?
<CensoredBiscuit> JeopardySholdenK sorry can't linux has bad support for intel graphics cards
<JeopardySholdenK> CensoredBiscuit : sinan_aykut has Asus Eee PC 1015PEM with  graphics: Intel GMA 3150 Dynamic Video Memory Technology 4.0
<CensoredBiscuit> cjcontech if its just firefox you can use lastpass.com
<k-rad> cjcontech, lastpass
<AlienDK> If I create a user and allow the user to use 'sudo', how do I make sure they don't fuck up the OS or peek in other users home dirs?
<JeopardySholdenK> CensoredBiscuit : Do You think that sinan_aykut should go for external graphic device? I guess there is some which goes to usb or something?
<SeaPhor> CensoredBiscuit, just a FYI,,, Intel is about to change that, they're working on a linux driver that will eliminate a need for Discreet graphics.. ;)
<cjcontech> CensoredBiscuit: where does it store the passwords?
<Methose> I'm attempting to access a share on my Win7 machine from Ubuntu Server 10.04, could someone assist me?
<Sean93> shype becam unresponsive so i had to kill it, now when i try to start a new one it says another instance may be in progress
<camonz> hi, i'm having probs running something with cron; /var/log/cron.log reports it as being run but I don't see the results of the script being run; is there a way to see/log the result of the scripts executed byt cron ?
<CensoredBiscuit> cjcontech the interwebs
<cjcontech> CensoredBiscuit: that sounds risky!!!!!!
<CensoredBiscuit> not really pretty secure
<Methose> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock is the error I get when executing: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.210/music/ /home/notroot/music -o username=Guest,password=
<CensoredBiscuit> cjcontech 	not really pretty secure just use a strong master password
<jackdi0> camonz: /var/log/messages?
<SeaPhor> Methose, there is a ":" between the addy and the file path..
<cjcontech> CensoredBiscuit: what about running Kwalletmanager in GNOME?
<JeopardySholdenK> CensoredBiscuit; Seaphor; sinan_aykut I could find this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#Linux do You know some better place which tell more on graphics with Intel and perhaps Nvidia too?
<camonz> jackdi0: messages just shows date hostname -- MARK --
<chills518> have errors on bootup but they go so fast I can't read them.  is there a log where I can see the errors?
<CensoredBiscuit> cjcontech might work in theory... since your still running linux but it might misbehave
<Sean93> how is it i see the tree of all programs?
<Sean93> processes*
<p0ph3t> hi all
<dracaen_> I've been having some trouble installing 10.10 on an older Compaq laptop. After the install finishes, everything seems fine, but as soon as I boot, grub fails to load and I get a basic bash shell. I chrooted in and reinstalled grub, but when grub loads now, it fails as soon as I select Ubuntu with the message "error: out of disk" - Any ideas what could be going wrong?
<voorhees51> sean93 ps will show running processes
<JeopardySholdenK> sinan_aykut are You here anymore?
<VCoolio> Sean93: ps -ef | grep skype   or use top or htop, or pkill skype
<AlienDK> If I create a user and allow the user to use 'sudo', how do I make sure they don't fuck up the OS or peek in other users home dirs?
<SeaPhor> JeopardySholdenK, i work at HP, on the Linux Development team, i deal with Intel, Novell, ATI/AMD, and many other vendors ,,, so what i have access to is not distributable ...
<p0ph3t> I have ubuntu 10.10 64 bit but when I installed usplash and changed it it does not boot anymore, after the splash it goes blank and nothing happens and I have o hard shutdown
<jackdi0> camonz: Your need to use tab space between date, hour, commands...
<Advo> any reason why rsync -zxhvr  would be rscyincing files that already exist in the destination dir? nothing has changed between the files either..
<CensoredBiscuit> seaphor if HP has a linux devo team how come it voided my software warrenty installing it ? xD
<camonz> jackdi0: ?
<JeopardySholdenK> SeaPhor well that sounds about good perhaps you can spare few words in PM ;)
<SeaPhor> Methose, shouls be... sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.210:/music/ /home/notroot/music -o username=Guest,password=
<Methose> ohhh!
<Methose> yeah, I'm still getting the same error
<Methose> wrong fs or filetype
<SeaPhor> CensoredBiscuit, they only authorize on specific platforms,,, otherwise ppl buy the linux for cheap and install bootleg windoz on it
<voorhees51> Methose did you try   -t cifs as an option instead of smbfs ?
<SeaPhor> Methose, yes,, try cifs
<JeopardySholdenK> CensoredBiscuit woided what?
<Methose> mount: Key has expired
<CensoredBiscuit> SeaPhor, fair dues
<chills518> have errors on bootup but they go so fast I can't read them.  is there a log where I can see the errors?
<sam-_-> Advo, two different filesystems?
<SeaPhor> CensoredBiscuit, and yes, i hate that HP has EVERYTHING in their bios,,, some platforms wont even install linux because of it
<p0ph3t> can I uninstall usplash and put back the original one, that might fix the problem can I do that from grub?
<Methose> this is the error I get when I try the same command with cifs: mount: Key has expired
<IdleOne> !language > AlienDK
<ubottu> AlienDK, please see my private message
<VCoolio> p0ph3t: no, but you can skip usplash, in grub, select kernel line, hit e and modify the line, remove splash, add quiet text
<AlienDK> what the hell
<AlienDK> IdleOne: ?!
<IdleOne> yes?
<SeaPhor> Methose, do u have samba installed?
<VCoolio> p0ph3t: only works once; if usplash is the problem, you'll be able to boot, then fix it
<CensoredBiscuit> SeaPhor, I actually love HP.
<Methose> is there a way to confirm that? I thought that I chose the option to install samba as I was building the server
<CensoredBiscuit> Good equipment
<AlienDK> IdleOne: What did I do?!
<VCoolio> p0ph3t: I mean, it works again, but it's not permanent
<SeaPhor> um.....
<IdleOne> AlienDK: Ubuntu channels are family friendly, that means no cursing please.
<VCoolio> AlienDK: read your line at 00:22 CET
<jackdi0> camonz: YOu need to use tab space between column..
<p0ph3t> VCoolio: thanks I will try that now
<Methose> heh, nm wow I did not, I used sudo apt-get install samba4 >.<
<AlienDK> This is bullshit. "Family friendly". Only a moron would be offended by a combination of letters.
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<AlienDK> and these morons are usually religious too
<bazhang> AlienDK, lets move on
<CensoredBiscuit> AlienDK combinations of letters start wars.
<jackdi0> camonz: otherwise you will have problems..
<Methose> ok, even with samba installed, I get the error mount: Key has expired when sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.210:/music/ /home/notroot/music -o username=Guest,password=
<camonz> jackdi0: in the crontab? that kinda makes sense; what about cron.log showing the command being executed
<IdleOne> AlienDK: you should be able to speak in channel again. thank you for your understanding.
<AlienDK> IdleOne: I don't understand, I accept
<IdleOne> provided we are clear on the rules and you accept to follow them.
<cntb> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cousteau> what does update-apt-xapian-index exactly do? it takes 50% of my processor for like 2 minutes
<share> computer doesnt shut down
<share> lol
<jackdi0> camonz: what directory are the scripts?
<tvbuntu> VCoolio,i tried with the command : smplayer xdotool key ctrl+f  ,but it's not working,smplayer is starting but not opening the file open dialog
<share> sudo shutdown -h -P now
<share> tried
<share> i think it's X
<Op3y> how can i mount a ipod ?
<vex_> Could I get some help, please?
<camonz> jackdi0: an user's dir; they're on the roots crontab
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: smplayer & sleep 2 && xdotool key ctrl+f     try that, don't know if xdotool syntax is right, hardly used that myself
<vex_> Can anyone help me? :/
<Methose> SeaPhor: I have confirmed that samba is installed, but is that needed to access the files being shard on my windows machine?
<jackdi0> camonz: Place the script in the  / bin directory
<hal> in 10.10 can someone tell me where the nautilus address bar is please?
<cousteau> hal, Ctrl-L
<Slip48> is this an appropiate place to ask questions about chrome os on the cr-48?
<share> the system halts
<hal> cousteau: is there any other way. That seems a bit "hidden"
<frxstrem> are there any consequences of uninstalling a program while it is running?
<tvbuntu> it's working THANK YOU.One more thing,the ddefaul path is ti .../bin.Can i change that to .../home/?
<Op3y> can some one help me
<frxstrem> !ask | Op3y
<ubottu> Op3y: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vex_> I'm having trouble running programs that require use of a graphics card. When I was running Windows (Before I installed Ubuntu) they worked just fine. If anyone can help me, please just PM me on here.
<cousteau> hal, yes, it's possible since I have it that way... no idea how, though; I just installed Maverick over an old Jaunty and it kept the address bar
<bazhang> !ipod > Op3y
<ubottu> Op3y, please see my private message
<bazhang> vex_, just ask here
<sam-_-> frxstrem, depends on the program. but normally it will keep running fine until closed
<hal> oh I see. Oh well, I'll find out eventually :) thank you cousteau
<cousteau> hal, probably you must modify something on gconf-tool
<Op3y> ty
<frxstrem> sam-_-: okay, that's good
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: not sure, it's your last location used in smplayer, see if there is a preference to change that
<Ziber> From terminal, how can I show what users are in a particular group?
<cousteau> *gconf-editor
<pr0ph3t> re
<jackdi0> camonz: the path where the script is configured in crontab, needs to be in an executable path, shown by the $ PATH variable
<sam-_-> frxstrem, of course it won't find any systemwide config files anymore
<cousteau> Ziber, grep ^somegroup /etc/group
<SeaPhor> Methose, For that i do not know,,, i havent used ubuntu since 8.04, works fine in suse,, :(
<sam-_-> frxstrem, normally they are accessed only at start. so no problem
<Ziber> cousteau: alright
<frxstrem> sam-_-: well, config files should still be there unless I purge-removed it, right?
<vex_> I'm having trouble running programs that require use of a graphics card. When I was running Windows (Before I installed Ubuntu) they worked just fine.
<vex_> bazhang ^
<pr0ph3t> reall
<cousteau> vex_, do you have your video card drivers installed?
<tvbuntu> thank you VCoolio.It's working now thanks to  you
<vex_> I have friend  who was trying to help me install them, but he failed to help me...
<VCoolio> tvbuntu: no problem, glad to help
<r00t4rd3d> what card ?
<cousteau> vex_, try going to System > Admin > Hardware controllers
<sam-_-> frxstrem, true
<pr0ph3t> VCoolio: hey mate I put in the quite optioninstead of splash and managed to boot, but when I got to the login screen it froze. I tried to go on to a different console pressing ctrl+Fx but nothing happened had to hard reboot. Any Ideas why?
<vex_> LOL, looking for "Hardware controllers"... Can't find it. :/ I'm trying not to make this harder then it probably is...
<VCoolio> pr0ph3t: did you add text too? if i recall correctly that prevents login screen and boots to console; or leave out quiet and read the output
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> does anyone know how to configure jbd2?
<dpy> It's writing to my flash drive every 5 seconds
<dpy> I want to change it to every 600 seconds
<vex_> Cousteau, is there an alternate was for me to find "Hardware controllers"? Sorry, I'm new to Linux and Unix-Like OS's...
<Advo> any reason why rsync -zxhvr  would be rscyincing files that already exist in the destination dir? nothing has changed between the files either..
<dpy> for ext3 you could set the commit interval to 600, but ext4 seems to ignore that
<cousteau> vex_, not sure of its name, maybe it was "Hardware drivers"
<cousteau> vex_, what graphics card do you have?
<vex_> ATI radeon xpress 200
<kasiopc> anton, wamma?
<vex_> :P It worked when I ran Windows Vista...
<pr0ph3t> VCoolio: I did not add output the kernel options are root=xxxx, ro, quiet. It booted to my usual login screen which I modified as well, but it always worked fine. Now it just freezes. Is there a way to change the runlevel from boot args in grub?
<vex_> I'm trying to run Project 64 or Nemu 64...
<CensoredBiscuit> any idea on how to get netflix movies on linux yet?
<Firartix> Hey! I just launched some fullscreen app, then killed it, and it messed up with my display resolution. Is there any way to get it back to normal without logging out ?
<VCoolio> pr0ph3t: I don't think so; tried the fallback option in grub? else I don't really know
<VCoolio> Firartix: try xrandr
<Firartix> ...
<pr0ph3t> VCoolio: fallback otpion, I'll have a look thanks
<Firartix> mmh
<pr0ph3t> brb
<cousteau> vex_, is that video card old? looks like it isn't supported by ATI anymore: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<Andre_Gondim> I need to do a backup into a encrypted folder, How I disable this?
<josua> hello
<CensoredBiscuit> I'm looking to mount a drive at /storage to back up my home directory any ideas?
<Firartix> VCoolio: the display names are those "pts/" stuff ?
<CensoredBiscuit> Hello josua
<blackshirt1> hello
<CensoredBiscuit> Hello blackshirt1
<vex_> cousteau, Yeah it's old. It was released: November 8, 2004
<vex_> :P LOL
<Andre_Gondim> I am looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How%20to%20Remove%20an%20Encrypted%20Private%20Directory%20Setup is it save?
<VCoolio> Firartix: no, more like :0.0 or something; pts is your shell number
<durando> hey guys my synaptic touchpad isn't working can someone lend some assistance with getting it running again
<Andre_Gondim> I am looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How%20to%20Remove%20an%20Encrypted%20Private%20Directory%20Setup is it safe?
<Firartix> mmh oh.
<blackshirt1> Good Moorning CensoredBiscuit ...
<vex_> So, Christmas is comming soon... cousteau, I need a newer cheep graphics card. What do you recomend?
<VCoolio> Firartix: just try xrandr --mode 1024x768 for example, don' t know how much it needs
<JeopardySholdenK> Hi josua and blackshirt1
<Firartix> it requires more args
<josua> I have a question.
<cousteau> vex_, I'm not much into graphics cards, don't know which ones are better, I think the ATI ones, but I'm not sure
#ubuntu 2010-12-19
<josua> How can I make an own ubuntu distribution?
<vex_> Okay.
<VCoolio> Firartix: xrandr -q  to find your options; then: xrandr -s 1024x768
<vex_> Well, thanks for the help cousteau.
<vex_> Bye.
<sam-_-> josua, why would you want to do that?
<cousteau> vex_, anyway, the open source driver for your card should work ok,,, what do you get when you run   glxinfo | grep render   on a terminal?
<Firartix> o yea worked with -s
<Firartix> thanks alot VCoolio
<VCoolio> you're welcome
<josua> i want to have my own OS
<CensoredBiscuit> My cousins windows machine flunked out, the idea of hooking them to ubuntu bothers me though as I would have to support it, to be or not to be.
<sam-_-> CensoredBiscuit, then don't do it? :-)
<JeopardySholdenK> josua I think that's way off the ubuntu-topic
<shcherbak> josua: jubuntu?
<jackdi0> hahaha
<jackdi0> Jubuntu
<CensoredBiscuit> Its like Ubuntu, just a J at the beginning
<josua> no, maaybe something similar to the Ubuntu Christian edition
<VCoolio> josua: look at remastersys for example
<josua> maybe HolyUbuntu, or HolyLinux...
<CensoredBiscuit> Is that even around anymore?
<josua> yes, I think so
<shcherbak> josua: check disto-watch, and yes, you can redistribute ubuntu base into "new" distro (do not expect to have support, tho)
<CensoredBiscuit> I mean isn't a background and maybe a bible program enough?
<JeopardySholdenK> yeah
<JeopardySholdenK> amen
<VCoolio> it would have to leave out gigolo when it's xfce based...
<josua> why no support?
<CensoredBiscuit> I can't think of anything else a  christain would need other than regular ubuntu
<JeopardySholdenK> In the end josua computers are makings of evil
<durando> guys i cant seem to figure out how to get my synaptics touchpad working any ideas?
<pr0ph3t> reall
<josua> yes, but they can be used also for good things
<shcherbak> josua: there are even tools desinged to do it. No support because it is distro orientated, but if you do not drift far you can use same repos what base.
<josua> are you guys christians, or any of you?
<pr0ph3t> running runlevel 3 in ubutnu would boot to console or still go to x login?
<VCoolio> josua: yes, but that's offtopic
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-: I tried the combination you gave me and it responded rebooting the X login screen but still did not respond to keyboard or mouse or trackpad
<CensoredBiscuit> Josua, I am.. but as far as my computer the idea of a christian ubuntu seems a bit unnecessary . I mean there are several good bible programs out there, what else would you nee?
<VCoolio> pr0ph3t: still x, in ubuntu no difference except for 0 and 6 (or is it 1 and 6)
<TaZeR> hey guys can someone give me a quick help-a-rino with something?
<Advo> any reason why rsync -zxhvr  would be rscyincing files that already exist in the destination dir? nothing has changed between the files either..
<ikonia> guys can you take your fantasty relogious ubuntu version topic to #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel, this one is just for support
<josua> maybe religious icons, christian music or login sounds
<shcherbak> josua: come my son (/join #ubuntu-offtopic), share the light of elightement.
<CensoredBiscuit> sorry I was trying to answer his question, I got caught up.
<TaZeR> i was wondering how to get the website packetfind.com working properly under ubuntu, so the links open in xchat?
<TaZeR> such a bitch to xdcc now gotta do it manually
<josua> how can i start creating an own distro?
<ikonia> josua: that's not ontopic for this channel
<CensoredBiscuit> josua, thats enough offtopic
<josua> do I have to do it with my installed version, or need to download source-codes first?
<ikonia> josua: please stop, it's not on-topic for this support channel
<TaZeR> does any ubuntu professional know?
<shcherbak> josua: /join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask robinetd, he'd love to help you.
<pr0ph3t> VCoolio: so there is no way to avoid booting the X login. The keyboard seems to be recognised by the system as the escabe keys I tried alt+ SysRq + k worked somehow, but no responses on the login
<TaZeR> can i speak with a manager?
<ikonia> TaZeR: what do you want
<sam-_-> !ask |TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TaZeR> i was wondering how to get packetfind.com working with ubuntu, so the links open in xchat and connect me to the server instead of opening a blank page
<josua> ok, thanks
<ikonia> TaZeR: no idea, try in #xchat
<pr0ph3t> sorry I disconnected
<TaZeR> so no one here uses xdcc search engines with ubuntu? gotta be some pirates around here who can help
<ikonia> TaZeR: not going to discuss illegal activities, this is your only warning
<JeopardySholdenK> Ok any newbie broplems here
<TaZeR> buzz off ur a lamer
<ikonia> JeopardySholdenK: pardon ?
<CensoredBiscuit> can someone lazy link me to offtopic
<JeopardySholdenK> ikonia: I just want to make my small contribution ?:| ?
<ikonia> CensoredBiscuit: what ?
<ikonia> JeopardySholdenK: if someone needs help, they will ask for it
<JeopardySholdenK> ikonia: ok
<Pici> CensoredBiscuit: #ubuntu-offtopic you mean?
<CensoredBiscuit> thank you
<shcherbak> CensoredBiscuit: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hal> why do they do such silly things like remove easy access to the nautilus location bar? I just can't seen the sense in it :/
<cousteau> is apt-xapian-index important? what would be the consequences of uninstalling it?
<boss_mc> Howdy everyone, I'm looking for some kernel panic debugging guidance, I'm definitely starting to think it's a hardware issue but I'm trying to narrow down the component... I've tried memtest and that came back clean after 9 hours and 7 complete runs, so I doubt it's memory.  What should be my next step?
<binkula> hi guys
<binkula> I have a question about compiz: is it possible to have translucent windows by default?
<ikonia> boss_mc: any patterns in the panic, or a regular "thing" that causes it
<JeopardySholdenK> hi binkula
<binkula> I've managed to toggle opacity with shortcut keys
<Jemt> Hello. I'm remastering Ubuntu which is working fine (adding/removing software). I now want to add more keyboard layouts, which I did by creating the necessary configuration file in /home/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard&/kbd/ with the required layouts. Unfortunately Gnome doesn't pick up the entries. So it seems creating the file is not sufficient. Can someone help me ?
<binkula> but I'm hoping for an automagic solution
<Pici> binkula: iirc, there is a way to create transpareny 'rules' in ccsm, you could add all window classes to that and it would apply automatically.
<boss_mc> ikonia: It seems fairly random, happens anywhere between 10 mins and three hours after I turn on the PC, happend much less frequently if I stop X and just leave top running, though it still panics if I run prime95's stress test without X running
<Pici> binkula: Have you tried asking in #compiz ?
<binkula> Pici, aaah good place to start thanks :(
<binkula> :) *
<binkula> Pici, haha no - I started out in #kubuntu
<binkula> I will head there
<ikonia> boss_mc: have you tried to capture any of the messages from the panic ?
<binkula> but I'm also going to try your idea
<boss_mc> ikonia: how would I get the panic text dump (I can see the last few lines in TTY1 after it panics if I'm not using X
<boss_mc> ikonia, great minds think alike, shame I don't know how to collect the logs
<ikonia> boss_mc: something like net-dump
<boss_mc> ikonia, net-dump? I'll google it...
<durando> hey guys how can i decrypt my private data folder i've been trying the instructions online but it says that the operation of mounting these encrypted files is not supported
<Rypervenche> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and when I listen to certain mp3s the sound stops and gives me an error. After that Skype crashes and I have to restart my computer to get it to work again. Can anyone help?
<spoken> hi everyone I'm looking for help getting wireless working on my dell laptop.
<spoken> right now iwconfig just says "no wireless extensions" after eth0
<dissolute> does anyone know how to deal with blurry chinese font rendering?
<cousteau> dissolute, blurry as in pixeled?
<boss_mc> ikonia, unless I'm failing at google, that's not supplied by canonical...?
<mniejszezlo> hi, how can i set default window manager to metacity in 10.04?
<CensoredBiscuit> spoken look for restricted drivers
<dissolute> cousteau, no. I think they're being antialiased or something
<ikonia> boss_mc: look in the repos
<c0dered> .
<psicobra> Hi all i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 worked great untilll i installed all the updates  then grub was screwed
<psicobra> any suggestions
<cousteau> dissolute, then maybe they are just too small
<boss_mc> ikonia, apt knows nothing about it...
<VCoolio> binkula: setting window transparancy also affects text and usability; try murrine gtk engine supporting transparant themes (rgba); e.g. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Another+Gtk+RGBA+module+?content=100968
<ikonia> boss_mc: look at crash
<dnivra> psicobra, what happens when you try to boot?
<Rypervenche> dissolute: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cousteau> dissolute, you can try using a different font rendering method on Appearance > Fonts, try "Better shapes"
<binkula> thanks VCoolio
<psicobra> dnivra: just get the grub safe boot thing
<dissolute> <Rypervenche> 10.10
<psicobra> dnivra: i can press tab and it lists commands but thats it
<iroquois_> after updating 10.04 my minimize button closes firefox instead of minimizing,how could this be fixed?
<dnivra> psicobra, you get a grub prompt?
<psicobra> dnivra: i have reinstalled ubuntu twice same thing
<psicobra> dnivra: yes
<dissolute> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2097/screenshotsym.png
<Rypervenche> dissolute: Go into your font options and then click uhhhh, wait what language is your Ubuntu in?
<dissolute> that screenshot kind of shows it, especially in the bold characters.
<dissolute> my installation is English
<JeopardySholdenK> mniejszezlo: Try this: Goto System->Preferences->Appearance->VIsual Effects and click None.
<psicobra> dnivra: normally get the option to select ubuntu or windows not there any more just the grub prompt
<dnivra> psicobra, you reinstalled ubuntu twice? you should've just reinstalled grub. anyway even with a reinstall it doesn't get fixed? that's weird.
<dnivra> psicobra, goes straight to the prompt?
<psicobra> dnivra: yes
<shcherbak> iroquois_: reset theme, or get ubuntu tweaks to set buttons again on order
<psicobra> dnivra: how do i reinstall grub
<dnivra> psicobra, well i really don't have much of a clue. try reinstalling grub; you did reinstall when you installed ubuntu but still-while you wait to see if someone else can help
<psicobra> dnivra: how do i reinstall grub
<dnivra> psicobra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 has the instructions
<psicobra> thanks
<iroquois_> ok ty shcherbak,(wow your yellow font sure is hard to read
<dnivra> psicobra, no problem :)
<cousteau> I've just uninstalled apt-xapian-index. What consequences could this have? Will I lose automatic updates?
<shcherbak> really?
<hal> oh dear I've messed up my installation :(. I am installing on virtual box, and broken my user PATH variable in /etc/profile
<hal> now the login screen won't let me in
<c0dered> Does anyone else have issues installing Windows XP via a VirtualBox? It keeps booting into a BSOD and then reboots. I was able to install Win 7 but not XP....strange
<cousteau> hal: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<hal> can anyone think of a way I can gain access to the machine?
<shcherbak> iroquois_: what irc client are you using (it is exactly same what you should not!)
<cousteau> hal, a live cd?
<iroquois_> it's just bright yellow where it shows your name
<cousteau> or maybe entering in safe mode
<hal> cousteau: yes, there is an error in mine, meaning that I can't log in with a user/password on the graphical screen
<shcherbak> yellow?
<Rypervenche> dissolute: This is what mine looks like. http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/2008/screenyip.png
<Texas> hello room ...yes noob here lol.... does anyone know any intresting podcast based on linux?And also does anyone know a popular game for linux?
<hal> is there a way to get to the shell from the graphical login cousteau ?
<iroquois_> i can read your name if i put my nose right next to the screen
<shcherbak> wolf: tux radar?
<cousteau> hal, ctrl-alt-F1
<Guest14698> thanks i wil lok into that
<theLE_> Does anyone have any experience using GtkBuilder? Is there a way to use multiple GtkBuilders during the life of the program or do I have to get all of the UI at the same time?
<Guest14698> look*
<hal> cousteau: unfortunately virtualbox won't send those
<cousteau> hal, ouch
<cousteau> try booting from a live CD image
<Rypervenche> dissolute: It looks as though you're using a different font than I am.
<shcherbak> hal: choose session to xinit (plain x)
<hal> shcherbak: where is that please?
<shcherbak> hal: on bottom bar (when you pick user)
<iroquois_> yellow is gone now shcherbak? strange
<shcherbak> iroquois_: indeed
<iroquois_> it's back now
<shcherbak> hal: on bottom bar (when you pick user)
<spoken> censoredbiscuit thanks, trying now
<hal> I'm sorry shcherbak , one of the virtualbox functions just compeltely crashed my machine! :/
<iroquois_> i guess it's an identifier of some sort for when my name is posted
<hal> shcherbak: I can't see any option like that on 10.10
<olskolirc> hey i couldn't load this site for two days now www.reportergary.com what could be the issue all other sites are fine
<shcherbak> hal: do you have gdm?
<shcherbak> hal: do you see accesibility options?
<predator> does anyone know the url to tuxradar so i can get the podcast to download on rythbox
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me how to get my MX5000 bluetooth mouse to stop disconnecting after inactivity?
<iroquois_> shcherbak,i can't find "theme"or "ubuntu tweaks" ?    ?
<hal> kind of shcherbak
<JeopardySholdenK> mniejszezlo: Look this for metacity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity
<CensoredBiscuit> spoken, let me know how it goes.
<ezrafree> i keep having to press the red buttons on the bottom of the kb/mouse and then enter "sudo hidd --search"
<hal> shcherbak: let me show you a screenshot
<shcherbak> iroquois_: menu > System > Preferences > Apperance (theme)
<iroquois_> ah ok ty
<shcherbak> hal: user field need to active
<shcherbak> iroquois_: ubuntu-tweaks you need to install from ppa
<hal> shcherbak: I can't log into the machine :)
<hal> shcherbak: http://img651.imageshack.us/i/screenshot050m.png/
<iroquois_> ok thanks a bunch shcherbak
<sparrW> I need to make files on a machine with an ubuntu live cd available over the network to another computer. Without an internet connection, there seems to not be a SMB or FTP server on the live cd. Are there other options?
<asdfasdf_> I am trying to recover some documents for someone who has Windows Vista, using a live ubuntu CD. Should I normally be able to see the users documents under C:\Users\username\documents (the documents folder is empty)
<cousteau> asdfasdf_, go to Places and click on the Windows drive
<shcherbak> hal: press user, please to be promped for password.
<dnivra> sparrW, i guess you could install them? or you could use scp to copy. the other computer should have ssh-server running.
<cousteau> (this is, the drive which has Windows installed)
<hal> shcherbak: ahhh :)
<asdfasdf_> cousteau: I have done that, that is how I know that C:\Users\username\documents is empty
<itaylor57> wb KM0201
<bastidrazor> dnivra: openssh-server is the package name
<sparrW> dnivra: no internet connection, can't install them. other computer is windows, and i need to be able to browse/access files on the live cd machine from the windows machine
<dnivra> bastidrazor, yeah openssh-server. thanks!
<c0dered> asdfasdf_, i normally use Hirens boot Cd and launch Mini Windows XP. From there i browse the users files
<cousteau> asdfasdf_, oh... but /media/thepartition/Users/username/documents/ exists?
<dnivra> sparrW, not even on the other computer?
<hal> shcherbak: nope, none of those get me in :)
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<asdfasdf_> cousteau: yes
<durando> can someone help me with decrypting a directory that was encrypted with ecryptfs
<shcherbak> hal: why it have to graphic log in?
<hal> shcherbak: the user mode defaults to graphical by default
<hal> ok, I am in :)
<dnivra> !it | CoOltux
<ubottu> CoOltux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hal> I was able to send the ctrl+alt+f1 using hostkey+f1
<KM0201> itaylor57: :) thank you...
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me how to get my MX5000 bluetooth mouse to stay connected?
<hal> ok, now I need to set my system path to a path that contains a space. Can someone tell me how to do that?
<hal> I've tried escaping it with a backslash, but this causes the issue from before
<aeon-ltd> hal: use quotes on the whole path name
<hal> aeon-ltd: do you mean all the paths or just the part of the PATH that cotains the space?
<itaylor57> KM0201: its amazing if you get a linux compatable computer and have no windowz or compiz, how ubuntu has no problems or issues?
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol, tell that to lseactuary, he's driving me bananas
<itaylor57> KM0201: still?
<KM0201> its a good thing he didn't get banned earlier, he'd be lost w/o me..lol
<durando> grr i shall never encrypt again
<KM0201> itaylor57: STILL!... i thinkwe've about got it worked out though.. we've got XP running in vbox, and i'm gonna show him how to setup a share and itunes
<hal> yay, I'm in, thanks aeon-ltd
<JeopardySholdenK> ezrafree: have you tried changing batteries?
<hal> and thank you shcherbak and cousteau for getting me out of a scrape :)
<muro> exit
<KM0201> itaylor57: its not all his fault though, he was having some issues w/ his mouse freezing up constantly to.. so he had to find anothe rone, etc
<itaylor57> KM0201: I have a iphone (don't hate me), just waiting for the "lease" to run out and get an android
<boss_mc> ikonia, I'm giving linux-crashdump a try (from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging)
<boss_mc> ikonia, see if I can get something useful from it
<KM0201> itaylor57: i only make phone calls, so my phone doesn't take pictures or surf the internet, or IM, etc.
<coleslaw> hey
<itaylor57> KM0201: good plan
<c0dered> iPhones are the ish
<JeopardySholdenK> Hi coleslaw
<zenbuntu> hi
<JeopardySholdenK> hi zenbuntu
<zenbuntu> is dis ch for ubuntu users?
<shcherbak> zenbuntu: 1
<Sary> it is
<Sary> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zenbuntu> cool
<JeopardySholdenK> :)
<zenbuntu> jus installed 10.10
<c0dered> Does anyone else have issues installing Windows XP via a VirtualBox? It keeps booting into a BSOD and then reboots. I was able to install Win 7 but not XP....strange
<zenbuntu> also testing mint 10
<lucas> anyone knows how to mount a vhd file on ubuntu?
<lucas> hi! anyone knows how to mount a vhd file on ubuntu?
<boss_mc> lucas: vdfuse is your friend apparently
<sparrW> How can I check/modify the DNS servers used on the ubuntu livecd?
<aeon-ltd> hal: sorry for the late reply, but you're welcome
<hal> aeon-ltd: :)
<lucas> boss_mc: Thanks! would it be possible to compile it as a module and insert it somehow on the initrd?
<sam-_-> lucas, ah what?
<sam-_-> lucas, if you want modules loaded at boottime use /etc/modules
<lucas> in a nutshell I am trying to make a vhd of my ubuntu install... Just thinking about how to make it bootable
<lazarus_> where whould i request to see an app in the USC
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com  maybe
<lazarus_> ActionParsnip: just because i think aptana should be
<boss_mc> lucas: vdfuse is a program, not a kernel module...
<londonmet050> hello
<londonmet050> I am trying to write to my external ntfs drive
<londonmet050> but I get input/output error
<lucas> ah, ok! Didn't realise that! Thanks anyway!
<londonmet050> I do have ntfs-3g
<londonmet050> ls -la /media/*
<londonmet050> rwx for user
<coleslaw> re
<londonmet050> and none for group and others
<londonmet050> how can i mount to make it writeable
<coleslaw> hey can someone tell me how i'd import a virtubalbox vdi from another user's ubuntu login?   it says access denied
<coleslaw> or permission denied
<dnivra> coleslaw, i think you do not have permissions to access the vdi file?
<coleslaw> i imaging i have to do something with the vdi permissions file, but i dont kow what
 * skraito say hi all
<coleslaw> dnivra: i don't think so, do you know how i can get them?
<dnivra> coleslaw, what does ls -l <vdifilename> say?
<coleslaw> i want to learn to make a file to where every user on the machine can access/edit it
<londonmet050> any one
<coleslaw> -rw------- 1 avery avery 1911595520 2010-12-18 18:40 Windows XP.vdi
<coleslaw> avery@Locutus:/share/WindowsXP$
<coleslaw> says that
<dnivra> coleslaw, notice "rw-------". it means only avery has read and write permissions.
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050 put all in one post
<coleslaw> i see
<dnivra> coleslaw, that's weird; you're logged in as avery now?
<londonmet050> JeopardySholdenK: ?
<coleslaw> yes
<coleslaw> i'd like to add user "jennifer" to it so she can hvae read/write access
<londonmet050> JeopardySholdenK:  Trying to write to NTFS based external hd. But getting input/output error
<coleslaw> im logged into the account i used to create the virtual machine right now
<dnivra> coleslaw, oh! i thought avery had problems accessing it. open up a terminal and run the command "chmod 666 Windows\ XP.vdi" without the quotes
<coleslaw> i have this sort of problem with all sorts of files.  i'd like to know how to change these permissions
<coleslaw> ok
<dnivra> coleslaw, alternative, you can right click the file -> properties -> permissions.
<coleslaw> thanks :)
<coleslaw> what does chmod 666 mean
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet: Does it say precisly that? --- Error message - please.
<dnivra> coleslaw, no problem :)
<dnivra> !permissions | coleslaw
<ubottu> coleslaw: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050: Does it say precisly that? --- Error message - please.
<coleslaw> can i do that to any file i want people to be able to access
<cousteau> coleslaw, it changes the file permissions to the "evil" mode: read/write permissions for everybody
<dnivra> coleslaw, do read the link ubottu gave you ^^
<coleslaw> i will, i bookmarked it
<coleslaw> thanks a lot guys
<coleslaw> when i made this shared directory to put the virtual machine in, i did with typing 777 in the command to create it
<coleslaw> whats that mean
<coleslaw> someone here said to to that
<dnivra> coleslaw, as cousteau said 666 changes to "evil" mode: read/write access to everyone :).
<coleslaw> chmod = change mode or something i take it?
<dnivra> coleslaw, yeah. do go through the link.
<coleslaw> ok i will, thanks!
<coleslaw> apprecaite it
<cousteau> owner-group-others; 4=read, 2=write, 1=execute; so read+write=6 and 666 means that the owner, group and others will have read-write permissions to it
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050?
<C00re> the number of the beast
<londonmet050> JeopardySholdenK:  Error creating directory input/output error
<dnivra> cousteau, noticed coleslaw left just a little before that?
<cousteau> dnivra, isn't it obvious that I didn't?
<metalman> alguém do brasil pode me recomendar uns canais, não uso o irc há uns 3 ou 4 anos... OBRIGADO
<dnivra> cousteau, i know; so pointing out :).
<cousteau> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nataventura> hello
<nataventura> how do you uninstall linux from the desktop edition?
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050 is it so that You have been using Your external drive for so far so good in windows?
<londonmet050> JeopardySholdenK: I am only used it with media player
<londonmet050> and always copied from OSX
<londonmet050> and then Ubuntu
<binkula> hi JimmyJ
<JimmyJ> Hello.
<binkula> you're not from chatjunkies by any chance are you?
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050 so you mean that You have just attached to Your current Ubuntu?
<londonmet050> yes
<londonmet050> JeopardySholdenK: yes
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050 well...
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050 your drive is partly corrupted - Ubuntu tells it while others stay quiet. :)
<londonmet050> So I have to earse it
<londonmet050> what tools are there to repair the file system
<CensoredBiscuit> Gparted
<CensoredBiscuit> Live CD
<CensoredBiscuit> Trinty Rescue CD
<CensoredBiscuit> Sysrecue
<londonmet050> ok
<CensoredBiscuit> personally I recommend Trinty Rescue CD
<JeopardySholdenK> memtest86+, badblocks, smartctl
<londonmet050> well it repair without deleting stuff
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050 memtest86+, badblocks, smartctl
<londonmet050> JeopardySholdenK: Well any of these repair without data being lost
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050 don't know :D
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050 perhaps you'll take some hit ;)
<londonmet050> well I am just wondering
<londonmet050> I can create new directories but sometimes it is yelling
<londonmet050> So I take it as NTFS corrupted
<JeopardySholdenK> Look this londonmet050: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/    --->>> What does the “I/O error” mean?
<londonmet050> JeopardySholdenK: I tried to copy something it did
<swim> hey, why is my theme always changing?
 * skraito say hi all
<londonmet050> JeopardySholdenK:  Thanks
<aeon-ltd> swim: more details
<JeopardySholdenK> londonmet050: np
<swim> aeon-ltd idk, it seems like many times i restart my computer, the theme changes..  if i select a specific theme, then within the next couple boots, it'll change itself, and it will always have the custom selected in the themes selection app under system, preferences, appearance, themes
<londonmet050> CensoredBiscuit: You think trinty rescue cd can reapir ntfs file system
<chills518> I got wireless to connect but I have to run both "sudo modprobe lib8021" and "insmod wl.ko" every time I boot to get it to connect.  How can I make this a permanent change so it connects automatically on bootup?
<industry__> chills518: you can add it to your init scripts
<CensoredBiscuit> It might personally I know of it. My professor recommends it, so Its worth a shot right?
<sam-_-> chills518 put it in /etc/modules
<industry__> i.e. crontab -e, add an entry called @reboot
<londonmet050> CensoredBiscuit:  in school?
<sam-_-> industry, why not /etc/modules
<sam-_-> industry, much easier
<CensoredBiscuit> I don't know alot of NTFS
<industry__> yeah good point you have sam, it's because i forgot about that file
<chills518> do I just add those two lines to the modules file?
<sam-_-> chills518 yes. without the extension .ko
<chills518> kk... will do it now and let you know.  thank you both for the input...
<sam-_-> and put wl.ko in /lib/modules somewhere
<chills518> do I need the sudo in from as well or just "modprobe lib8021" and "insmod wl.ko"?
<chills518> *in front
<sam-_-> chills518, no. just the name of module. no modprobe. no sudo
<forestbear> hey guys
<greezmunkey> .
<forestbear> can someone check if something iswrong with my fstab file?
<forestbear> http://pastebin.com/Qch6qRJV
<spencer_> hey guys, I need to know how to write a filder to an ISO
<CensoredBiscuit> hey forestbear welcome to #ubuntu
<sam-_-> chills518, modprobe looks  in the module directory /lib/modules/`uname -r` for all the modules and other files,
<Jemt> spencer_: Look up genisoimage
<CensoredBiscuit> Spencer_ use Brasero
<CensoredBiscuit> if your using ubuntu already that is
<sam-_-> chills518, make sure wl.ko is stored somewhere in this dir
<spencer_> checking brasero
<swim> hey, does anybody know of an app that is like "startup disk creater" that I can install which will allow me to create boot usbs for OSs like debian, DSL, puppy and the likes???
<sam-_-> chills518, you compiled wl.ko yourself right?
<greezmunkey> Jemt: Hadn't heard of that one, thanks :)
<Jemt> :)
<spencer_> censoredbiscuit I'm modifying a boot disc, will that still let me make it a boot disc?
<CensoredBiscuit> Yea.
<chills518> yeah.  I downloaded it from a page and went through the "make" process if that is what you are meaning.. this is all kind of new to me...
<spencer_> censoredbiscuit aww yeeaa thanks a ton man
<CensoredBiscuit> I use it to burn copies of ubuntu all the time Spencer_
<CensoredBiscuit> No worries thats what i'm here fore
<CensoredBiscuit> for*
<forestbear> cuz I can't boot into ubuntu
<greezmunkey> swim: You could take a look around at bootdisk.com for some ideas.
<forestbear> in particular i noticed that when it says "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx doesn't exist!", the entire /dev/disk/by-uuid folder doesn't exist
<swim> cool, thanks
<ao> anyone know how to adjust screen resolution in ubuntu 9.04 beyond what is listed in system preferences display?
<forestbear> so if anyone could help tha would be great :D
<greezmunkey> forestbear: what error do you get on boot?
<forestbear> greezmunkey: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx doesn't exist!"
<sam-_-> ao, are you sure your hardware supports it?
<greezmunkey> forestbear: you should be able to run sudo blkid to see the uuids available
<ao> sam: not sure... how can i check?
<JeopardySholdenK> See you later alligators! ;)
<Jordan_U> forestbear: That most likely means that none of your partitions are being recognized. /dev/disk/by-uuid/ only exists when there are entries to go in it.
<forestbear> greezmunkey: the uuids are correct
<forestbear> jordan_u: how do i fix that?
<Guest5813> boa noite?
<error_203> jordan_U: are u a chess player
<Guest5813> ?
<Jordan_U> !ot | error_203
<ubottu> error_203: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<londonmet050> CensoredBiscuit: Thanks for info
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Has Ubuntu ever worked on this machine?
<CensoredBiscuit> someone say something just before I cleared my screen to mee
<CensoredBiscuit> what was it?
<forestbear> jordan_u: yes for a long time
<Jordan_U> 18:05 < londonmet050> CensoredBiscuit: Thanks for info
<forestbear> jordan_u: only recently it stopped
<aeon-ltd> CensoredBiscuit: "LONDONMET050: CENSOREDBISCUIT: Thanks for info"
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Does it work if you select an older kernel?
<CensoredBiscuit> londonmet050 sorry I couldnt help more, just knew the names of things that Might help
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: so should he force a fsck an see what it finds? Or will that even work?
<londonmet050> CensoredBiscuit: Every little bit helps
<forestbear> Jordan_U: I actually removed the older entries from my grub boot list thing.... :/
<cdtx21x> hola
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: I expect that it's a problem with missing/broken drivers in the initrd.
<CryptoSec> hey I was wondering if I can use the 10.04 amd64 bit CD I just downloaded to install it on my Intel processor? or is it only for AMD base processors?
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: forestbear how did you edit grub?
<Jordan_U> CryptoSec: Yes, Intel uses the AMD64 architecture.
<forestbear> greezmunkey: using the kubuntu startup editor thing (though I use ubuntu, not kubuntu)
<CensoredBiscuit> hey guys how can I set permission for a partition that is empty?
<CensoredBiscuit> and unmounted
<chills518> sam-_-:  I put both "lib80211" and "wl" into the modules file and after reboot it was still not auto connecting.  strange..
<CensoredBiscuit> at any specfic location
<industry__>  you mount it, then you set permissions. then unmount it.
<CryptoSec> good to know... but why don't they just label it ubuntu 64-bit   instead of AMD64... I can see it confusing a lot of people...
<CensoredBiscuit> do i have to login as root to do that industry_?
<industry__> it's called amd because amd made up the instruction set, i think
<sam-_-> chills518, did you copy you wl file into the modules dir
<industry__> andyes, you have to be root
<itaylor57> CryptoSec: historical thing made made for amd first
<cardona507> does ubuntu come with a .bashrc file out of the box? and if so where may I find it? thanks
<CensoredBiscuit> industry so that requires unlocking my root
<sam-_-> chills518, you may have to run "sudo depod -a" after that
<sam-_-> chills518, you may have to run "sudo depmod -a" after that
<CensoredBiscuit> cardona507,
<industry__> are you locked out?
<chills518> it is in "/lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/net/wireless"  will this not work?
<Jordan_U> CryptoSec: Intel had a 64 bit only (could not run 32 bit code) architecture before AMD came up with an architecture that was backwards compatible. Though that's mostly history now, so I agree just "64 bit" might be better.
<CensoredBiscuit> industry_ I keep it locked
<lacy> can someone help me connect my ubuntu server to a windows share?
<greezmunkey> forestbear: look in /etc/default/grub are there any backup grub files evident?
<cardona507> CensoredBiscuit: yes?
<CryptoSec> also the netbook isn't particularly for my thinkpad notebook? correct? I should be okay with the Desktop version
<CensoredBiscuit> Go to home/user/ then go to view > hidden items and then look for .bashrc
<itaylor57> Jordan_U: better explaination than mine :>)
<sam-_-> chills518, run "sudo depmod -a" then try modprobe wl. what does it say?
<CensoredBiscuit> unless you want the root on
<CensoredBiscuit> then go to root and do the same
<cardona507> how do I view hidden items from the command line?
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: Settings for update-grub are stored in /etc/default/grub, actual entries are stored in /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<itaylor57> CryptoSec: desktop will work fine
<CensoredBiscuit> they should already show
<Jordan_U> cardona507: ls -a
<lacy> I am getting an error that says mount error(127): Key has expired when I try to mount the share
<itaylor57> CryptoSec: running desktop on a 13 inch
<chills518> no results after modprobe wl... hmmm
<sam-_-> chills518, it says nothing. then everything is fine
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: I'm on shaky ground, but was asking him to see if the tool he used to edit grub may have made a copy of the original.
<CryptoSec> Jordan_U: I agree.. hey ... everything that I have is in AMD.... first time bought an Intel base processor... but for an average person visiting the web site I think just displaying "ubantu-64bit.iso" makes a lot more sense...
<sam-_-> chills518, try rebooting now
<chills518> sounds good... brb... thank you
<CryptoSec> I actually have w500 with a real good graphics card...  I made sure of that....
<itaylor57> CryptoSec: you will be more happy with desktop of netbook unity
<greezmunkey> forestbear: did you see Jordan_U's response about /boot/grub/grub.cfg ? Look in /boot/grub to see if there is a backup file.
<forestbear> ok
<CryptoSec> what-a!  is there Bot in freenode?
<Jordan_U> CryptoSec: There is a bug report about that here if you want to look at the reasoning given for keeping things the way they are: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/322372
<cardona507> is getting auto completion on tab from bash something that I would put in .bashrc?
<aeon-ltd> cardona507: no its a built in function to have tab-completion
<forestbear> greezmunkey, jordan_u: I have a backup, seems quite old though, from when I updated from 9.04
<cardona507> i created a linode ubuntu last night and hte .bashrc file that it came with is workable - today i am working on a boss's server and his .bashrc file is the same as my other one but it isn't taking effect
<Jordan_U> CryptoSec: Sorry, after loading the entire page (bad connection on my end) I see that bug report isn't very usefull.
<itaylor57> cardona507: its a part of standard bash
<chills518> sam-_-:  worked perfect!  thank you very much!!
<lacy> I'm using the command: sudo mount -t cifs //server-ip/foldershare/ -o username=Guest,password= /home/user/folder
<cardona507> is there any reason it wouldn't be happening?
<greezmunkey> forestbear: yeah, I would tell you to use that one.
<CryptoSec> is there a freenode bot?? what's going on here I guess freenode is turning into yahoo-chat
<greezmunkey> forestbear: I meant to type not use that one!!!
<forestbear> greezmunkey: okay I'll try it
<forestbear> oh
<sam-_-> chills518, sure np
<jnor> how can i have secure read write access to my ext4 partitions in Windows?
<forestbear> phew
<greezmunkey> forestbear: no!
<Jordan_U> forestbear: How did you remove the older kernels?
<Shadowjedi01> Hi there
<Shadowjedi01> are any of you ubuntu guru's?
<greezmunkey> forestbear:  there sould have been a "'nt" at the end of "would"...
<Shadowjedi01> I'm having issues with my Evolution client
<industry__>  as far as i know, thereis no way to access a extzf from windows
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: we are willing helpers here
<Shadowjedi01> anyone care to give me a hand
<cardona507> i feel like this bash is crippled - I wonder whats up?
<Shadowjedi01> awesome
<forestbear> Jordan_U: with the kubuntu startup editor thing, I don't think that's the problem though as it booted fine for a while even after I changed the menu
<greezmunkey> forestbear: so, there is a grub.cfg file present?
<CryptoSec> Jordan_U: thanks for the inquiry
<luneth95> anyone know how to fix (process:346): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) error?
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: whats the probleim
<cardona507> it's won't even auto complete with tab
<chills518> sam-_-: if I make changes the modules file do I need to run the depmod -a each time?
<Shadowjedi01> ok
<industry__> oh wow, i mean ext4
<sam-_-> jnor, what do you mean by secure?
<Shadowjedi01> hold on let me open it up
<cardona507> there are no colors - its all black and white
<cardona507> yet the .bashrc file is the same as my other ubuntu
<sam-_-> chills518, no
<forestbear> greezmunkey: nope, in /boot/grub there is no grub.cfg file
<sam-_-> chills518, but if you update your kernel you have to rebuild wl.ko and run depmod again
<Shadowjedi01> unable to authenticate imap server
<industry__> cardona, you are probably using dash, not bash. check to see wha shell you're running
<Shadowjedi01> I've been trying to sync it with my gmail all day and I'm about to rip out my hair
<jnor> sam-_-: before when I had access to my ext2 partitions from windows, I had always mandatory disk check at linux boot
<greezmunkey> forestbear: booting my buntu box now.
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: checking
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Do you have more than one vmlinuz-2.6.* file in /boot/?
<jnor> sam-_-: I want a software that wouldn't harm my ext4 partition
<chills518> sam-_-: kk... thanks...
<luneth95> um hello?  can someone help me with (process:346): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) error
<luneth95> it wont even let me get to the desktop
<Sazpaimon> so I made a USB image of ubuntu using the universal USB installer, but when I try to boot it on my laptop, it says "SYSLINUX" with the version info and just reboots
<Shadowjedi01> I never knew this IRC resource was available to me before
<rww> CryptoSec: the FloodBots are used by #ubuntu to help prevent spam. They're not freenode-owned.
<Jordan_U> Sazpaimon: What OS did you create the USB from and what version of Ubuntu were you putting on the USB?
<Shadowjedi01> this kicks the shit out of browsing throng the forums
<bl01zk> Are there any software packages on Ubuntu that will let me wireless into a computer that is ran in terminal?
<nit-wit> Shadowjedi01, it has its limitations
<Shadowjedi01> such as?
<forestbear> jordan_u: yes, many
<Shadowjedi01> well I don't expect any of you to compile a whole new distro for me
 * KM0201 has a massive headache
<luneth95> ummmmm hello??? any person gonna help me with my problem?
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: http://wazem.blogspot.com/2007/10/hot-to-configure-imap-on-evolution-and.html
<Sazpaimon> Jordan_U, windows 7 for the first one, let me get back to you for the second question, I made it a while ago
<luneth95> is pissed off no one will help
<CryptoSec> rww: oh that makes sense.... good idea... but wouldn't naming it SpamBlocker would a lot better and less alarming?  just an idea...
<Shadowjedi01> I'll check it out
<Shadowjedi01> thanks taylor
<Sazpaimon> you know what, I may as well just make one from scratch again
<Jordan_U> !patience | luneth95
<ubottu> luneth95: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Shadowjedi01> brb
<MeXiOuS> hi everyone, just wondering if there are any asterisk gurus here?
<luneth95> oh ok
<Sazpaimon> I'm trying to boot this on a pavilion ZE5500 i found by a dumpster
<rww> CryptoSec: They're bots that stop floods. The floods happen to be mostly spam (and confused new users) ;)
<Sazpaimon> will ubuntu support the oldass hardware on this, notably the wireless
<nit-wit> Shadowjedi01, a really complex proble some times at the least needs to be done in a dialogue that may include pastebin text and pictures. Also just a lot of help that is sketchy, a person has to know when there help is not helping.
<Sazpaimon> http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00047498&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=367703&prodTypeId=321957 here's the spec page
<lexvegas> Does anyone know if i can transfer my GPG/PGP key to multiple computers by just copying the directory it is in under my home folder?
<Shadowjedi01> nit, I totally understand what you mean
<metrix> is there a way to boot a windows partition from grub that isn't in the grub list?
<industry__> lexvegas: try it out and tell us
<CryptoSec> rww: true... I give you that one...
<error_203> what is tree command stands for?
<nit-wit> Shadowjedi01, good group of people though we all fail at times. ;)
<dw-> lexvegas: wouldnt that overwrite your keyring
<CryptoSec> rww: smart idea...
<Shadowjedi01> yea
<Jordan_U> metrix: Yes, but usually if update-grub doesn't find a windows installation it's because it's not actually bootable (missing its system partition for example).
<Shadowjedi01> I just want to give back to the community
<greezmunkey> forestbear: can you paste /boot/grub/grub.cfg to paste.ubuntu.com please
<Shadowjedi01> I have been using ubuntu for about 2 years now
<dw-> lexvegas: make a backup. verify the backup.
<Shadowjedi01> and I am fairly good
<Shadowjedi01> but not a pro by any measure
<lexvegas> industry__, the problem is that i need to reinstall, but i only have one computer that i can test on.
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: glad it worked
<lexvegas> dw-, can i use keyring to do that?
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Make that your /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<Shadowjedi01> itaylor57, I tried configuring it to pop earlier and it gave me the same message
<metrix> Jordan_u the problem is I can't get grub to work on my laptop, even after re-installing.. so  I wanted to run it directly from a usb grub
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: forestbear is using grub legacy.
<dw-> lexvegas: just backup anything you overwrite by making a proper copy of all the hidden files
<industry__> ah. but you should still backup your keys, then einstall.
<lexvegas> dw-, alright sounds good
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: ah, I guess I missed that, I'l beg off.
<Jordan_U> metrix: What problem are you having with grub specifically?
<User51> can somebody help me with a small question?
<ActionParsnip> ask away User51
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: He never said it explicitly, I just assumed that from the lack of a /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Shadowjedi01> itaylor57, but there is lots of good info in this blog you gave me
<forestbear> greezmunkey, jordan_u:
<forestbear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545443/
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: overall evolution has worked forme
<MeXiOuS> does anyone know how to fix this error in asterisk loaded to ubuntu? "app_playback.c: ast_streamfile failed on SIP/ for custom" "No such file or directory"
<User51> i want to know how to get the addres bar like in Windos example D:/Documents/123/
<User51> windows*
<Shadowjedi01> itaylor57, yea I had it set up with my hotmail account but then I want away to army basic and forgot my password  so I had to start an entirely new account
<Shadowjedi01> and with my hotmail account it worked fine
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Are you familiar with the "chroot" command?
<forestbear> jordan_u: is that similar to chown?
<metrix> jordan_u: after running my Windows 7 partition grub is destroyed (possibly a virus? I've scanned several times, can't find anything) I had to re-install grub.. after it is re-installed, my Toshiba nb205 hangs where grub loads.
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: ex air force (dont hold it againstme )
<ActionParsnip> User51: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460242
<Shadowjedi01> itaylor57, Officer or Enlisted?
<Jordan_U> forestbear: No. It's a way of running commands from a system you're not booted into, as if you were. (changes the apparent root directory).
<XshoppyX> User51: You are going to have to use the congif-editor and change a value in there to show the location bar
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: officer (ICBMs)
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Where is your Ubuntu partition mounted currently? (If you don't know, look at or pastebin the output of "mount")
<Shadowjedi01> itaylor57: SICK!
<Shadowjedi01> itaylor57: what rank did you end @?
<itaylor57> Shadowjedi01: Capt
<forestbear> jordan_u: sda4 i think
<User51> thanks
<forestbear> if that's what you mean
<Jordan_U> !ot | Shadowjedi01 itaylor57
<ubottu> Shadowjedi01 itaylor57: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shadowjedi01> I understand, sorry for the chatter
<Shadowjedi01> it originally started as a tech ?
<itaylor57> Jordan_U: my bad
<greezmunkey> forestbear: paste the output of the "mount" command
<Jordan_U> forestbear: No, that's the device name. The mount point is the directory through which you can access the files on that partition.
<ActionParsnip> User51: np bro
<forestbear> Jordan_U, Greezmunkey: oh it's not currently mounted, I am on a dual-booted windows right now
<Joordan> hello, someone can helpme with iptables rules?
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Do you have a LiveCD you can boot from?
<lexvegas> dw-, http://irtfweb.ifa.hawaii.edu/~lockhart/gpg/gpg-cs.html outlines a better way (Export and import again). Thought you might like to see
<dw-> lexvegas: sweet
<forestbear> jordan_u: yes I do, but it's 9.04 if that matters
<lacy> can anyone tell me what 'Key has expired' means when mounting a windows share on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> forestbear: jaunty is dead dude
<forestbear> actionparsnip: i simply haven't made a livecd in a while
<ActionParsnip> forestbear: thats cool, I suggest you get at least karmic but preferably Lucid as it'd LTS
<r00t4rd3d> lacy have you set your windows password in uac to expire ?
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: I may go back to 10.04 --
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: its very mature now :)
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: indeed --
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Can you be on IRC and at the grub prompt at the same time (i.e. with another computer)?
<lacy> r00t4rd3d, no I have not -do I need to do that?
<r00t4rd3d> login into windows and make sure the pass is still good
<Jordan_U> forestbear: If not, can you access your Ubuntu partition from windows?
<forestbear> Jordan_U: if it's possible to accomplish in windows I'd prefer that
<forestbear> and yes I can access the partiion
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Ok, can you pastebin the list of files in /boot/?
<luneth95> anyone to help me?
<lacy> r00t4rd3d, ok, will do, brb
<ActionParsnip> luneth95: without asking a question, no
<FishFace> luneth95: Ask the question and someone may answer
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: Please change your nick to something less offensive.
<Iron_Chef> is there a window manager best suited to a media cantre?
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: i'd just use xbmc and be done
<r00t4rd3d> what ?
<r00t4rd3d> absolutely not
<FishFace> Uh boy
<r00t4rd3d> ive been on freenode longer then you been alive
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: Anything you want as long as it's apropriate.
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: use a light desktop like XFCE, then run xbmc
<r00t4rd3d> with this same nick
<Iron_Chef> ActionParsnip: cheers, sounds like a plan
<Iron_Chef> ActionParsnip: just one other thing, xbmc doesn't come up in the standard repos, is it a pain to install?
<Iron_Chef> (on lucid)
<CensoredBiscuit> r00t4rd3d, nice.
<luneth95> someone help me with (process:346): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) error at boot of ubuntu 10.10.
<r00t4rd3d> Registered : Jan 10 15:40:00 2005 (5 years, 49 weeks, 0 days, 11:06:26 ago)
<r00t4rd3d> heh , you change your nick
<numberz> anyone know how to traces a permission denied error when ther perms are 777?
<PeterFabinskiMob> hi
<sam-_-> numberz, more information would be nice
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: That unfortunately doesn't change the fact that your nick is not apropriate for this channel? Do you want to discuss this further in #ubuntu-ops?
<numberz> sam-_-: it
<numberz> sorry
<Jordan_U> s/?/./
<lcd15000> hello all
<PeterFabinskiMob> hi
<numberz> sam-_-: it's a config error in ushare. the share in question is /random which is 777 root root but it just says can't start server permission denied on share
<PeterFabinski> hi
<SlothPanda> Is there a way to start a program -- say Evolution -- in a minimized state?
<PeterFabinskiMob> hi
<lacy> r00t4rd3d, yes, it was a password issue, thank you very much!
<r00t4rd3d> np lacy
<PeterFabinski> hi
<numberz> please don't pm me without asking
<numberz> if you want to help chat in here
<Texas> hello room any gamers in here?Looking for a good game to play up for suggestions
<PeterFabinskiMbl> peterfabinski: hi back
<sam-_-> numberz, how are you trying to access the file?
<EnigmaticCoder> Texas: The machinarium demo is good
<luneth95> can someone help me out with a ubuntu startup error?
<sam-_-> numberz, why not pm if you don't mind me asking?
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: no, it's quite easy
<sam-_-> !ask|luneth95
<ubottu> luneth95: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<numberz> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<forestbear> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545448/
<lcd15000> wondering your thoughs on LVM vs XFS, currently have a file server serving up smb shares, data is scattered across 3 drives 1TB, 1.5TB and 2TB, im thinking LVM to make one volume of the 3 disks but not sure if that is the best way to go about things...
<purp> whats a good virtual cd/dvd .iso mounter for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/996-install-xbmc-media-center-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<lcd15000> whats up luneth95?
<luneth95> (process:346): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<luneth95> I have that error and I cant even get to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: it has a maverick folder too ;)
<Jordan_U> luneth95: Are you trying to log in as root?
<dw-> purp: evolution, right click -> archive mount
<sam-_-> numberz, so and why do you find it rude?
<luneth95> no I set to autologon as my acc I made
<Osaka> hello :)
<lcd15000> @purp you can mount iso files with the mount command
<sam-_-> numberz, sry for my ignorance but i really don't understand
<luneth95>  Jordan_U: I got tired of loging in as live use so I made my acc and set to autologon to the new acc
<purp> cool beans...
<purp> thanks
<ActionParsnip> purp: sudo mkdir /media/iso ; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso    Linux has had this functionality for AGES, windows needs 3rd party apps because it is very lacking
<ActionParsnip> purp: in that command, all you need to do is change the file.iso name and path, you can then use the same mount point for future mounts of iso files
<Etreus> buenos dias... hay algun canal para español... soy de paraguay...
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<purp> gotcha..appreciate that...
<icesword> what doyou mean by very lacking?
<purp> didn't realize it was that easy
<purp> right click or the mounting option
<ActionParsnip> purp: np, simple things lad. There are nautilus scripts which allow you to mount and unmount in nautilus but I dont use gui much for that sort of jazz
<pokir> I've used windows all my life, is it worth it/will it be hard to switch to ubuntu? i realize i won't be able to play as many games but is that the only downside? ... and on the game note is there any kind of VM or something I could use to run games?
<r00t4rd3d> pokir, wine
<EnigmaticCoder> pokir: Or you could dual boot and use Windows only for games
<ActionParsnip> pokir: depends on the individual
<Etreus> #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> pokir: depends what games
<r00t4rd3d> anything with punkbuster and your beat
<ActionParsnip> pokir: virtualisation will run games pretty poorly
<ActionParsnip> r00t4rd3d: urbanterror uses it as far as I remember
<EnigmaticCoder> pokir: Ubuntu isn't too hard, in my opinion. You can use it almost like it is Windows, if you want. My parents use it and they aren't very computer literate. I help them if anything goes wrong, however
<PeterFabinskiMbl> ActionParsnip, pm me
<sam-_-> can someone explain to me why some people find it rude to pm them without asking them first? honest question
<PeterFabinskiMbl> sam-_-, i dont
<r00t4rd3d> other people can benefit from your q/a too
<EnigmaticCoder> sam-_-: I've heard someone say that they don't like another blinking tab on top of all the other tabs they have open. I don't mind it though
<luneth95> ummm poiple?
<luneth95> how do I change wo I logon as?
<luneth95> because I'm stuck at (process:346): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<r00t4rd3d> su name
<PeterFabinskiMbl> r00t4rd3d, i guess so
<luneth95> is that the command?
<luneth95> su name?
<r00t4rd3d> um i dont think su will help with that error
<feanor2> how to install mandriva
<wedwo-> sam-_-, if you arrived here looking for help and found everyone busy in PM sessions and not answering you you'd be irked. And then the "support" part of this chanel would cease to exist.
<lcd15000> no thoughs on LVM vs XFW?
<feanor2> s rmp in debian?
<luneth95> then what might help with that error?
<lcd15000> *XFS
<sam-_-> wedwo-, i didn't think of that
<pokir> so it wouldn't be too hard to replace windows then?  everything I've seen from people at college it looked really complex and problems are hard to figure out but maybe thats just because I've never used it before
<Te3-BloodyIron> hey, I'm trying to restart my X session as it's frozen, but restarting GDM hasn't done anything and I can't find a useful pid to kill. what can i do besides rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> Te3-BloodyIron: ALT+K+PrintScreen
<EnigmaticCoder> pokir: Why replace windows instead of dual booting?
<ActionParsnip> pokir: probably inexperience making it look hard, its simple
<feanor2> pokir, try wubi, it's the best method by far
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: what does that do?
<ActionParsnip> Te3-BloodyIron: restarts the X server
<PeterFabinskiMbl> is there a way to see 2 OSes at the same time
<Te3-BloodyIron> any way i can do this through ssh?
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: What do you mean see 2 OSes?
<ActionParsnip> Te3-BloodyIron: kill GDM will do it
<r00t4rd3d> luneth95, your using an old version of a live cd ?
<Te3-BloodyIron> i tried t.t
<Te3-BloodyIron> any other ways?
<feanor2> how to know what installed package size is?
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: You can view files on two OSes at the same time
<lcd15000> PeterFabinskiMbi: sure, but in what context?
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, did you sudo restart gdm?
<pokir> EnigmaticCoder: I usually just leave my computer running until it crashes... was just hoping to find something more stable I guess
<icesword> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Te3-BloodyIron> sam-_-: i didn't sudo, i logged in as root, i know i know :P
<Te3-BloodyIron> alt k prscr did not reboot x :(
<Te3-BloodyIron> er restart
<luneth95> r00t4rd3d: no I'm using ubuntu 10.10 on a usb
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, you need to be on the tty where x is on
<icesword> ctrl alt f7
<Te3-BloodyIron> yeah i have physical access
<Te3-BloodyIron> but im also trying to figure out a way to do it through ssh
<EnigmaticCoder> pokir: It's up to you, but I'd personally keep both OSes until I tried Ubuntu for about a month or two to see if it's easy enough for me to use
<PeterFabinskiMbl> EnigmaticCoder, like linux and another os and see both
<Te3-BloodyIron> as this happens kind of often recently :/
<r00t4rd3d> luneth95, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443231&page=18
<r00t4rd3d> "Seems, just updating to the latest version of plymouth fixes things."
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, 'k' Secure Access Key (SAK) Kills all programs on the current virtual console.
<r00t4rd3d> I have no idea how to do that though :/
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/457
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: I'm not sure what you mean by SEE. Do you mean view Windows and Linux files at the same time?
<Te3-BloodyIron> well that doesn't do it i'm afraid :/
<r00t4rd3d> maybe try updating plymouth
<luneth95> r00t4rd3d: thanks gonna try it out
<ActionParsnip> PeterFabinskiMbl: Ubuntu can read and write NTFS, Windows can only read ext2 and ext3 with help from extra software
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, if this doesn't work your system has crashed.
<Te3-BloodyIron> sam-_-: but i can ssh into it?
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, then sysreq have to work
<r00t4rd3d> luneth95, have you updated your system since install ?
<Te3-BloodyIron> well, it hasnt :/
<PeterFabinskiMbl> like running 2 computers at the same time, but only one computer? like a vm?
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, i don't suppose you run a custom kernel?
<Te3-BloodyIron> no
<Te3-BloodyIron> i run the kernel provided for mythbuntu
<Te3-BloodyIron> and whatever updates it receives
<Osaka> How can I work out which /dev/* is my DVD drive? for some reason dvd is not it :/ lol I'm trying to use dd to copy it to my HDD
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, then your doing sth. wrong
<ActionParsnip> Osaka: sudo lshw -C drive
<Te3-BloodyIron> well, i dont know what that might be
<EnigmaticCoder> I probably wouldn't use this, but is it possible to have a GUI open on one monitor and a text terminal open on the second?
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: i'd go with logging on as root being the wrong bit
<Te3-BloodyIron> it seems to happen at random, but usually after longer periods of time
<EnigmaticCoder> by text terminal I mean like alt + f1
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, alt + sysreq + k. try it again :-)
<Te3-BloodyIron> and it only started doing it the last few months
<Te3-BloodyIron> no dice
<Te3-BloodyIron> but
<Te3-BloodyIron> ill try some other keyboards
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, :-)
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: no I hav'nt
<r00t4rd3d> ya do that
<Te3-BloodyIron> no dice :(T
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, oh yeah. the key may not work. but sysreqs are the last thing that stop working
<r00t4rd3d> System , Admin , Update Manager
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: acnt even get to the desktop
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: how am I supposed to update if I cant acess desktop
<Te3-BloodyIron> sam-_-: well, anyways, do you have any suggestions what could be causing this crashing?
<zetter> my taskbar disappeared after autohide and doesnt show again
<zetter> this is troubling me
<Te3-BloodyIron> sam-_-: because i can't find any suggestive feedback as to what could be doing it
<pclinux-10> i
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, check the log files
<Te3-BloodyIron> sam-_-: yeah i know, but so much logs, i dont know which ones i should check first
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, what does crashing mean exactly. does x freeze?
<r00t4rd3d> Ummm
<Te3-BloodyIron> yeahj
<Te3-BloodyIron> this situation
<Te3-BloodyIron> where X has become unresponsive
<Te3-BloodyIron> but i can still ssh into it
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a keystroke to open a new bash terminal?
<FloodBot1> Te3-BloodyIron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Te3-BloodyIron> and it appears dameons and other htings work in the background
<ActionParsnip> Te3-BloodyIron: if you log on as your user you will have fewer issues
<sam-_-> Te3-BloodyIron, then these files /var/log/Xorg*
<PeterFabinskiMbl> EnigmaticCoder, use both monitors as 1 desktop: the gui on one and a terminal on the other
<moszer> hello, i'm trying to use this keyboard+mouse(combo), it is connected not via bluetooth, it's a prolink 2.4ghz, i guess its using wireless transmitter, can anyone help how to enable it in my ubuntu? pls, im desperate
<zetter> i wasnt kidding, my taskbar disappeared
<johnyh> dualboot system (from Wubi), after upgrade (of kernel)? it does not start - GRUB stops booting with error: no such device: <some UUID>  grub rescue>   How to fix that?
<r00t4rd3d> login with failsafe apt-get update all from term ?
<zetter> and i dont know how to get it back
<r00t4rd3d> im guessing
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | zetter
<ubottu> zetter: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mhfs> hey guys ... I wrote a init.d script to start a custom service and it's working ok, but the service is running as the root user. how can I make it run with a different user?
<greezmunkey> EnigmaticCoder: Don't think so, but "gnome-terminal" should spawn another one.
<zetter> thx
<Jordan_U> forestbear: Add this entry to the end of your /boot/grub/menu.lst and try booting with it: http://pastebin.com/spYaRBD9
<r00t4rd3d> err sudo apt-get update should work
<ActionParsnip> moszer: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<Osaka> ActionParsnip: nothing came up but I think when I ran it without the -class parameter it listed the logical names for it as /dev/cdrom
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: come again? i don't login as root locally
<ActionParsnip> Osaka: try: sudo lshw -C disk  then
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: how do you login as failsafe?
<ActionParsnip> Te3-BloodyIron: good
<r00t4rd3d> when you system boots you see a menu of choices ?
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: i'm just sshing in as root to administrate
<r00t4rd3d> r*
<anil> how to format pen drive in ubentu ?
<EnigmaticCoder> greezmunkey: Actually I just found it. Ctrl + Alt + T
<moszer> ActionParsnip: it is not connected via bluetooth, i have to scanning it, nothing
<ActionParsnip> Te3-BloodyIron: not hugely secure but ok
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: yes I do
<moszer> ActionParsnip: http://www.prolink2u.com/new/products/index.php?cid=106
<r00t4rd3d> one should be listed as failsafe and bring you to prompt maybe
<greezmunkey> EnigmaticCoder: nice!
<Osaka> ActionParsnip: that worked thank you XD
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: yeah yeah :P
<luneth95> I have run from usb
<sam-_-> mhfs, su?
<luneth95> install to hd
<luneth95> test memory
<sam-_-> mhfs, su <username>
<EnigmaticCoder> Does anyone use mouseless firefox browsing? Can you browse as quickly as if you used a mouse?
<luneth95> and advanced options
<Te3-BloodyIron> have you guys ever seen the fglrx driver cause these kind of issues?
<r00t4rd3d> run from usb
<sam-_-> EnigmaticCoder, i doubt it :-)
<PeterFabinskiMbl> EnigmaticCoder, whats that?
<rww> Te3-BloodyIron: fglrx is rather crap, so yes
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: I did that
<Te3-BloodyIron> rww: yeah but i need it for what i want to do
<r00t4rd3d> luneth95, you have working windows installed ?
<luneth95> I get the splash screen
<luneth95> yes
<mhfs> sam-_-: yeah ... so obvious but I haven't thought of it. was expecting some fancy way to specify the user. thanks dude.
<r00t4rd3d> install ubuntu with wubi
<r00t4rd3d> from windows
<luneth95> huh?
<r00t4rd3d> it will install ubuntu like a program kinda
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: Mouseless browsing lets you select links with a hotkey and a number
<r00t4rd3d> when you boot will give you an option , windows or ubuntu
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: It might be more elaborate than that, but I think you get the point
<ActionParsnip> mhfs: create a scipt with the stuff you want to run, then use the init script to run:  su - foo -c script    change foo to the name of the user and script to the script name (I suggest using absolute paths)
<moszer> anyone pls, kindly help me
<forestbear> jordan_u: ok i'll be back in a bit
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: I'm using desktop version
<r00t4rd3d> thats fine
<ActionParsnip> moszer: did you press the sync button on the reciever, then on the keyboard
<PeterFabinskiMbl> EnigmaticCoder, how could i set it up to try
<mhfs> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot!
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: Do you use firefox?
<zetter> !reset panel
<PeterFabinskiMbl> yes
<ActionParsnip> mhfs: look into: man su    and su examples to verify the syntax
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: help I get a never ending error
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: pyrun.exe -no disk
<r00t4rd3d> using wubi you get that ?
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: yes
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: whoh I got it up now
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: k what now?
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: Click Tools | Addons
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: Then click Get Addons
<moszer> ActionParsnip: there's no sync button, the transmitter automatically on/off when the battery are inserted*what is says on the manual
<EnigmaticCoder> Then search for mouseless and enable that addon
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: dude my usb is not showing up on the drive install list
<ActionParsnip> moszer: what is the make / model again please?
<r00t4rd3d> use your harddrive
<r00t4rd3d> that windows is on
<bencahill> I am trying to install ubuntu cli earlier on a usb stick, but it always gives me corrupt errors :(
<r00t4rd3d> it wont mess up your windows
<Shadowjedi01> so how do I patch the mad-wifi drivers to support packet injection
<Shadowjedi01> ?
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d:u sure?
<r00t4rd3d> and you can uninstall ubuntu threw add/remove programs within windows
<r00t4rd3d> thats how im doing it
<luneth95> oh ok
<moszer> prolink PKL5195G 2.4Ghz Wireless desktop
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: I gotta go to bed
<ActionParsnip> moszer: let me search
<r00t4rd3d> nighty night
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: so after I install from windows what do I do?
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: real quick
<PeterFabinskiMbl> how do i add/delete a user
<moszer> ActionParsnip: i really appreciate it, thank you
<r00t4rd3d> reboot and it will give you an option at boot , windows or ubuntu
<luneth95>  r00t4rd3d: k seeya
<r00t4rd3d> bye
<bencahill> r00t4rd3d: woops, too late :)
<r00t4rd3d> ?
<PeterFabinskiMbl> and give/take a users admin rights
<sam-_-> PeterFabinskiMbl, useradd, userdel
<Sary> PeterFabinskiMbl, from User and Group Menu.
<bencahill> r00t4rd3d: he left right before you said "bye" :P
<r00t4rd3d> oh , i have join/part messages off :D
<bencahill> r00t4rd3d: ah :)
<itaylor57> r00t4rd3d: how gosh of you
<EnigmaticCoder> PeterFabinskiMbl: To give take admin rights, $ usermod
<PeterFabinskiMbl> how do i give/take admin from a user in terminal
<zetter> !reset gnome-panel
<PeterFabinskiMbl> EnigmaticCoder, how do i take
<Sary> ActionParsnip, i successfully mange to pass to the installation process on that LG E300 :D
<zetter> ahh what was the command again
<ActionParsnip> moszer: when you attach the reciever do you see any output when you run:  dmesg | tail -n 20
<Sary> KM
<ActionParsnip> Sary: sweet
<ForestBear> jordan_u: it worked, i am now in ubuntu
<PeterFabinskiMbl> EnigmaticCoder, is that the command for (example) lala?
<Sary> ActionParsnip, Yeah , a Linux Miracle :D
<johnyh> how Wubi works?
<r00t4rd3d> great i personally think
<johnyh> where is linux pseudo partition created by wubi? is it a file on windows?
<PeterFabinskiMbl> is there a wubi-like thing for mac?
<Jordan_U> ForestBear: Ok. Try running "sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.32-25-generic" Then see if you can boot from the newer kernel.
<indio> Hi. Can I add 7zip support to file-roller?
<Jordan_U> PeterFabinskiMbl: No, because linux doesn't have write support for OSX's default filesystem (journaled hfsplus) yet.
<moszer> ActionParsnip: i hope so, atleast it detect something, sadly, nothing happen
<amosk> johnyh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<ActionParsnip> indio: sure: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<Jordan_U> johnyh: Yes, it's in C:\ubuntu\disks\root.diks
<indio> ActionParsnip: Many thanks.
<PeterFabinskiMbl> Jordan_U, rats. is there a virtual machine emulator or something?
<ActionParsnip> indio: you can also extract in cli with:  7z x filename
<Jordan_U> PeterFabinskiMbl: You can run Ubuntu within VirtualBox (or any other VM software) under OSX.
<amosk> PeterFabinskiMbl: kvm ?
<indio> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<ForestBear> jordan_u: it worked! thank you so much! updating my system won't screw it up right?
<PeterFabinskiMbl> Jordan_U, i got virtualbox, do i download linux from somewhere?
<Jordan_U> ForestBear: I don't expect that it will, but it's hard to know since I don't know what caused the initrd to be created improperly or corrupted in the first place.
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: So it was initrd after all...
<Jordan_U> PeterFabinskiMbl: Yes, http://ubuntu.com/download .
<anil> CAN I UPGRADE UBUNTU 9.04 TO 10.10 WITHOUT CLEAN INSTALL ?
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: You rock dude...
<Jordan_U> !caps | anil
<ubottu> anil: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jordan_U> !eol | anil
<ubottu> anil: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ForestBear> jordan_u: but if things go wrong I can just use this working version of menu.lst (backed up) to fix things i think
<anil> sorry !!!
<PeterFabinskiMbl> Jordan_U, what do i do with the file when i get it?
<Jordan_U> ForestBear: Yes. I would recommend always keeping at least one old kernel entry in your menu.lst at all times.
<XtJacob> anil: you should be able to update in the update manager
<Jordan_U> PeterFabinskiMbl: Use it as the source for the virtual CDROM drive in VirtualBox.
<PeterFabinskiMbl> how?
<ForestBear> Jordan_U: thanks again. Well I'm off, see ya!
<anil> update manager is showing 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade
<r00t4rd3d> will probably take a couple updates
<PeterFabinskiMbl> ¥€$¥€$
<dejavou42> I upgraded to 10.04 from 8.04, and it broke a lot of stuff. So, I backed up my home folder, and did a fresh install with 9.10. Problem is, my wifi and ethernet are still broken. The eth0 will not connect when set to dhcp mode, but when I set it to static, It says connected, but idle.
<Jordan_U> PeterFabinskiMbl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMuO6jDqdPU looks like a good video guide, though I've only watched about the first minute.
<dejavou42> any thoughts?
<r00t4rd3d> burn your home and start fresh :)
<moszer> hello, i'm trying to use this keyboard+mouse(combo), it is connected not via bluetooth, it's a prolink 2.4ghz, i guess its using wireless transmitter, can anyone help how to enable it in my ubuntu? pls, im desperate
<PeterFabinskiMbl> i figured it out and got ubuntu installed, can i get mu mac folders from ubuntu
<error_203> i have instaled kleansweep to delete orphand files.should i delete all orphand files,total found 161.13M
<r00t4rd3d> ive never had much luck updating from old to new with other distros
<dejavou42> r00t4rd3d: haha, I don't think I will go that drastic
<askbuntu> how to enable sounds in Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: Do you mind if I PM you? (about your nick)
<askbuntu> my ubuntu doesn't have sound
<XtJacob> anil: you could try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<r00t4rd3d> i dont care
 * askbuntu is away: Asker Mode: [ON - OFF]
<r00t4rd3d> im not a pm nazi >:]
<EnigmaticCoder> askbuntu: $ alsamixer
<askbuntu> what is alsamixer
<root_> ,
<r00t4rd3d> sound control kinda
<EnigmaticCoder> askbuntu: When you've done that command, save the settings with this command sudo alsactl store 0
<r00t4rd3d> like sound properties in windows
<r00t4rd3d> or volume control
<error_203> askbuntu:sudo apt-get install linux-restriced-modules-'uname-r' linux generic       after completing the process of this command just reboot ur system
<guiness> why is video over the web, and just general web performance sooooo much better on windows vs ubuntu
<breadcrumb> guiness, because flash on linux is crap
<breadcrumb> thank adobe for that one..
<PeterFabinskiMbl> im using a virtualbox linux virtual machine on a mac, can i get my mac files in ubuntu and vice versa?
<dejavou42> I need some help troubleshooting ethernet connection in ubuntu 9.10. Anyone care to help?
<guiness> well what is the workaround??
<feanor2> PeterFabinskiMbl, with a bit of effort
<askbuntu> how to change ubuntu WM
<mhfs> hey there ... is there a way to apt-get install mysql-server without being prompted for the root password (running via a script)?
<askbuntu> from gnome standard wm to gnome-shell
<sam-_-> breadcrumb, flash is crap everywhere
<SC-M> how to change gnome wm to gnome-shell ?
<XtJacob> mhfs: i think only way would be to login as root then run the script [sudo su]
<sam-_-> breadcrumb, at least in my experience
<PeterFabinskiMbl> feanor2, i shared the folder w/ virtualbox but i cant find it in ubuntu
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a file with a list of useful commands somewhere on Ubuntu?
<guiness> does adobe have a department that just works with linux,  ya know since most windows networks are hosted on linux machines
<feanor2> PeterFabinskiMbl, mount it
<PeterFabinskiMbl> what?
<rmccue> So, I've installed Samba on Ubuntu Server 10.10 and gone to restart it... but there's apparently no /etc/init.d/samba
<breadcrumb> sam-_-, yes, but moreso in linux. my nvidia ion based netbook handles 1080p flash video just fine in windows. but in linux it has bad performance, especiallly fullscreen
<PeterFabinskiMbl> EnigmaticCoder, im wondering that too
<feanor2> PeterFabinskiMbl, i believe it 'mount -t vboxfs <flder name> <mount point>
<PeterFabinskiMbl> what would mount point be? where i want the folder to show up?
<EnigmaticCoder> rmccue: Out of curiousity, are there Windows machines in your network?
<feanor2> yes
<clu3> hi all, i installed ubuntu on my Toshiba Satellite L645 and yet the sound quality is really bad, I tried to find the driver so I googled and found nothing, even on toshiba's website. Any suggestions?
<rmccue> EnigmaticCoder: Yep, that's what I'm setting Samba up for
<share> how can i open vino-preferences and then close it all in one command
<sam-_-> http://www.howtoforge.com/useful_linux_commands EnigmaticCoder,PeterFabinskiMbl a google search revealed this
<guiness> i think all linux users should send them support requests all the linux users combined cant be ignored.
<SC-M> how to install gnome-shell
<SC-M> on ubuntu absolutely
<EnigmaticCoder> rmccue: When I set up my network (which wasn't between Windows machines) I read that Samba is not always secure with Windows machines. Just putting that out there
<share> *how can i make vino-preferences window to close after open it?
<guiness> has anyone found a solution to the headphone sense "thorn in side" issue yet??
<greezmunkey> clu3: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568463
<partyboy25> hey does anybody know how i can get the lastest verion of java installed
<partyboy25> i having problems
<guiness> check the repositories
<sam-_-> !java |partyboy25
<ubottu> partyboy25: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
 * skraito need tester for https://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/19/0x71-perl-logger-to-syslog-simple-key-logger/ anyone get it working on their box ?
<ubuntu111> where can i find my program files
<skraito> any one would like to try this keylogger
<skraito> on their ubuntu box ?
<skraito> see whether u can find any bug
<r00t4rd3d> they gonna kick me out of here cause of my nickname
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<skraito> http://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/19/0x71-perl-logger-to-syslog-simple-key-logger/
<share> is there a way to run Vino minimized?
<feanor2> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skraito> default key will be on /var/log/messages
<sam-_-> ubuntu111, what program files?
<SC-M> hello
<SC-M> hello, please how to install gnome-shell
<rmccue> EnigmaticCoder: I don't need security, I control the network and all computers in it.
<EnigmaticCoder> rmccue: K :)
<PeterFabinskiMbl> feanor2, how would i specify, say, the desktop?
<sam-_-> SC-M, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<feanor2> PeterFabinskiMbl, /home/<your-name>/Desktop
<itaylor57> famous last words
<dejavou42> the route command tells me that the default gateway is 192.168.0.0. When I try to change the default gateway with "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1" I get RTNETLINK answers: file exists.
<SC-M> sam-_-: I have do that. But After Install. The WM still same.
<PeterFabinskiMbl> feanor2, your name being your user name?
<error_203> what are orphand files?
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: what is your subnet mask?
<dejavou42> 255.255.255.0
<man> i hav downloaded .bin formatted qt sdk,now how do i run dat setup?????
<sam-_-> SC-M run gnome-shell --replace
<PeterFabinskiMbl> feanor2, im logged in as root
<feanor2> PeterFabinskiMbl, /root/Desktop
<PeterFabinskiMbl> feanor2, thx
<sam-_-> man, why not install it from the repos?
<rmccue> So, why would samba not have an init.d entry?
<SC-M> sam-_-: thanks.
<rmccue> (There's a smbd, but that gives me "failed to connect to socket")
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: paste the output of "ifconfig" to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<sam-_-> rmccue it's in /etc/init now
<dejavou42> one second
<man> im new to ubuntu i dont understnd how to install from repos??????
<guiness> i know the answer is because linux is free, but why does flash totally suck on linux and not windows
<sam-_-> man, sudo apt-get install <program name>
<guiness> go to thge software center
<feanor2> guiness, because in linux progress means life and results mean death
<itaylor57> guiness: flash sucks everywhere just in different ways
<man> no no i hav downloaded dat
<SC-M> how to find some repo sources
<guiness> feanor2 what do you mean
<man> m asking how to install
<SC-M> i'm stuck at archive.ubuntu.com
<XtJacob> guiness: market share for windows is bigger, so adobe problably see's it as a better investment
<dejavou42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545467/
<man> i mean i got dat setup downloaded in .bin format
<dejavou42> GreezMunkey: ^
<man> so how to run it
<feanor2> guiness, noone cares abount flash, there;s so many new interesting things to work upon, so it's swept under carpet
<XtJacob> he means performancelinux and security on windowd
<rmccue> sam-_-: There's a smbd.conf in there, no samba executable though
<sam-_-> man, change the permission
<breadcrumb> man - make the file executable with chmod u+x filenamehere
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: nothing out of the ordinary there... are you using this box now?
<guiness> so what is the new thing for video on the web and why does hulu not support it??
<ActionParsnip> feanor2: theres http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/flash-alternative-lightspark-0-4-5-released/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)&utm_content=Twitter
<sam-_-> rmccue why would there be one?
<itaylor57> html5
<ActionParsnip> feanor2: lightspark
<feanor2> ActionParsnip, does it work?
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: yes, but using another box to connect to internet.
<ActionParsnip> feanor2: no idea, give it a try. It's free
<man> after makin executable in terminal wat do i do????
<sam-_-> rmccue http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rmccue> sam-_-: The documentation notes that to restart samba, `sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart`
<breadcrumb> man: type ./filenamehere
<XtJacob> they don't support it because it's new and almost everyone has flash
<meekwarrior> man ./file
<breadcrumb> man: that is assuming you're already in the directory that the file is in
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: its an hp dv8000. wireless and ethernet are not working on it at the moment.
<clu3> greezmunkey, thanks a lot, i'll probably try that thread for the sound problem. looks like quite a bit of work :)
<feanor2> does anyone know how to write apt-get regualr expressions?
<man> hhj
<sam-_-> rmccue that has changed now sudo restart samba
<rmccue> sam-_-: "unknown job samba"
<guiness> i mean i tried the beta version of flash but it only got a little better
<breadcrumb> rmccue try smbd
<sam-_-> rmccue that has changed now sudo restart smbd
<Fezzler> Any guitar players here?  What is the best, most compatible A/D capture device for Ubuntu?
<rmccue> Thanks.
<greezmunkey> clu3: I found some references to "special" driver sets from Toshiba for Ubuntu on their lappys a while back. You may be well off to do some serious searching to see what you can find.
<obscurant1st> i cannot browse to any websites, but when i use  tor, i can access websitescn anyoin help?
<guiness> there is a free flash thing the performance
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: there is no best app for anything
<guiness> and it is awesome
<guiness> light something
<guiness> is the name
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: just take the output from your amp and whack it into the audio ni, you can then use something like audacious
<Fezzler> Any guitar players here?  What A/D capture devices work with Ubuntu?
<sam-_-> obscurant1st, you need to change the proxy settings
<ActionParsnip> guiness: lightspark
<guiness> yeah
<guiness> but hulu doesnt support it
<feanor2> how to see how many space an installed package takes???
<guiness> at least the desktop app
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: eth0 says its connected, but pings to router have a 100% loss.
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip>> Is that how you record tracks with your guitar low latency?
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: i dont record, i just play but it's how I would. If you want low latency I'd install th rt kernel
<shrmn> Hey there. Quick question to make sure I have this right. I have my partitions set up as /, home and swap. If I am installing a different distro, all I have to do is tell it the same thing but specify not to format "home" right?
<shrmn> I am switching buntus.
<guiness> i cant get my mic to function like it does on windows
<guiness> help??
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip>> Ah.  I have RT kernel.  I wonder is there are any guitar recorders here?
<XtJacob> shrmn: yes
<ActionParsnip> shrmn: yep, mark the home partition to be used as /home with the right filesystem type but NOT format it and the settings should be used in the new distro
<PeterFabinski> what is the BackTrack path for the desktop
<man> thnks frends
<shrmn> Schweet!
<man> got it
<shrmn> Thanks everyone.
<obscurant1st> sam-_-: thx man. silly me. it was firefox. Somebody changed the proxy settings!, thx anyway!
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: hold a sec, neighbor is here...
<r00t4rd3d> is anyone here offended by my nick besides Jordan_U ?
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: k thanks
<ActionParsnip> shrmn: seperate /home partition has many advantages
 * skraito need a tester for https://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/19/0x71-perl-logger-to-syslog-simple-key-logger/ sory if i repeat this i am using /ame
<clu3> greezmunkey, yep, I've also spent almost 6 hours to search for the battery status display problem, no result. This new Toshiba model doesn't have much Ubuntu support, i doubt i'll find anything on my own
<EnigmaticCoder> r00t4rd3d: I'm not offended by it, but I don't care much if people aren't politcally correct (usually)
<man> how to unzip the zipped files in ubuntu?????
<sam-_-> r00t4rd3d, it's not a nice nick that's for sure
<sam-_-> man, right click -> decompress
<shrmn> ActionParsnip, I did pick up that much from what I read before I did my initial install and am very thankful. :]
<Data_1> r00t4rd3d: I agree with sam-_-. :')
<Stepan_> I have a PC that has relatively low hardware, I think it was designed for Win 98 or 2000.  The primary purpose of this PC would be to go on the internet only.  Is there any distro that doesn't need much hardware and has a simple GUI?
<greezmunkey> clu3: contact Toshiba support to see what they have to say.
<share> is there a way to start Vino minimized?
<XtJacob> stephan_: you could use xubuntu
<icekk> HI, I created a tcp server, running it on ubuntu-server each time i run it, only 400 tcp socket clients can connect to it...
<icekk> how do i increase this limit to unlimitede
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: Are you using Network Manager? Or are you statically defining things in /etc/network/interfaces?
<XtJacob> or fluxbuntu i think
 * skraito anyone ?
<feanor2> xubuntu is a bloat
<icekk> modify the ulimits or somethin?
<dejavou42> network manager mostly
<EnigmaticCoder> Stepan_: There's xubuntu, but if that isn't low requirements enough, I've heard of damn small linux
<sam-_-> feanor2, lubuntu then=
<XtJacob> stepan: fluxbuntu is also good
<monty_hall> is there a reason eacclerator isn't in synaptic?
<dejavou42> greezemunkey: I've used terminal to force some changes, but I haven't written anything to the config files
<bobhope> r
<man> downloaded songs fron songs.pk can run safely in ubuntu?????
<dejavou42> greezemunkey: If set to dhcp, eth0 will never connect, and dhcp is turned on in the router.
<feanor2> man most likely
<Stepan_> Thanks guys, will definatelly check these distros out
<ActionParsnip> man: sure, why not
<ActionParsnip> man: define safely..?
<sam-_-> as long as the songs aren't executables for linux :-)
<feanor2> ActionParsnip, he means exploitation of vulneabilities via mp3 format
<man> means directly by clicking
<dejavou42> greezemunkey: /etc/network/interfaces only has "auto lo           auto lo inet loopback"
<sam-_-> never heard of an mp3 exploit.
<ActionParsnip> man: sure, how is clicking related to safety?
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: no entry for eth0. should I try to define eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<myth-learner> Hi - I'm an (myth/u)buntu newbie.  How can I change my firewall so I can run ssh on a different port?  (I know how to change ssh, just not change the (myth/u)buntu firewall.  Can anyone help?
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: no entry where? network manager?
<sam-_-> myth-learner, is there a firewall running?
<sam-_-> myth-learner, ufw?
<ActionParsnip> myth-learner: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config   you can change the port it runs on there
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: There is no entry for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces. network manager has two entries: one static, and one auto
<myth-learner> @sam - ufw suggests that there are no iptables rules...
<share> im having a problem shutting down the computer
<myth-learner> @ActionParsnip - thanks - I've got that working, but can't change the firewall
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: dhcp* not auto
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: that's normal, if you are letting network mgr do it's thing. Is this issue new, or from install?
<ActionParsnip> myth-learner: where is the firewall running?
<man> no relation, i mean dat without using any other operation
<myth-learner> @ActionParsnip - no idea.  I can connect on local host to multiple ssh ports, but from the other machines on my network I can only see port 22.
<EnigmaticCoder> Does anyone know how to add a trackbar to the current line in irssi (I just inquired on #irssi but didn't get a response)
<sam-_-> myth-leaner, sudo iptables -L to see if ufw is right
<ActionParsnip> myth-learner: if its on your LAN then unless you configured iptables it will be running on the new port
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: from install / upgrade. I upgraded to 10.04 from 8.04. it broke a lot of stuff, so I backed up my home folder and installed 10.10 and then 9.10. currently I'm running 9.10 which is a fresh install
<myth-learner> @sam - only 3 chains in iptables.  all the vanilla stuff.
<G__81> If there is no proper nvidia driver for my video card then cant i run 11.04 once it gets released ?
<ActionParsnip> myth-learner: if you drop the @ in your text, it highlights the text in the client, adding the character stops the highlight happening#
<myth-learner> ActionParsnip - sorry dude.
<ActionParsnip> G__81: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion
<itaylor57> EnigmaticCoder: I have a script somewhere let me look
<sam-_-> myth-learner, then no firewall is running
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: well it is, its just not configured
<G__81> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<myth-learner> sam - :-(  So why can't I get ssh to work on a non-standard port.  Any other suggestions?
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, ok
<PeterFabinski> hi
<feanor2> @feanor2 test
<sam-_-> myth-learner, did you restart sshd after editing the conf
<sam-_-> myth-learner, btw. if you are doing this for a security reason. don't it's not worth it
<myth-learner> sam - I *think* I did, but I need to check
<myth-learner> sam - it's 'cos I want to run multiple external ssh ports on my modem/router.
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: iptables runs from the first boot, its just got no rules of what to block and allow so it allows everything
<myth-learner> I know that I can easily be port scanned so it won't matter much if I try to hide the port.
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: you've been through the mill then...Remove the eth0 profiles in network manager, and set up a new one static, give it 192.168.0.25 mask 255.255.255.0, gate 192.168.0.1, and dns as your router ip address (gate) - see if that helps. NM on 9.x was a bit flaky...
<sam-_-> myth-learner, y. but they all come from different ip adresses.
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, yes i know but thx for expl.
<EnigmaticCoder> itaylor57: I found one on the irssi website, but I'm not sure how to use it. I've never used scripts in irssi
<itaylor57> EnigmaticCoder: irssi-scripts has a trackbar.pl or google for it
<ActionParsnip> myth-learner: thats fine, you just need to setup the port forward on the router to be pushed to the right IPs on the internal.
<myth-learner> sam - my modem is single ip external address, but want to have multiple incoming ports so I can ssh directly to different machines.
<myth-learner> ActionParsnip - the router only does 1-1 port mapping, i.e. only maps port 12345 (external) to 12345 internally.
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: 04:19 < sam-_-> myth-learner, then no firewall is running
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: clearly not...
<sam-_-> myth-learner, some routers allow the change the port via nat
<itaylor57> EnigmaticCoder: that would be off topic checkout the irrsi home page and they will tell you how to add it
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: once you've set up the new profile, disable and then enable to be sure your setting take effect.
<bi> hi
<EnigmaticCoder> itaylor57: ty
<myth-learner> sam - cheap netgear ones don't.  :-(
<partyboy25> i installed icedTea plug in    and trying to uninstall old java off the ubuntu   how do i do that
<myth-learner> ActionParsnip - I think you must be right.  I can't see anything that means a firewall was running (I'm more from the fedora GUI world) and then testing iptables reinforced my view and now you guys are saying the same thing.  Perhaps I just forgot to restart sshd  (*hangs head in shame*)
<ActionParsnip> myth-learner: just change the port in sshd_config and then set the port forward on the WAN side to push through to the same port number as you are limited by your router
<sam-_-> myth-learner, happens all the time to me :-)
<itaylor57> EnigmaticCoder: http://scripts.irssi.org/
<partyboy25> i installed iced tea plug in      so how do i delete the old version of java of the ubuntu  in shell terminal?
<ActionParsnip> myth-learner: its all learning dude, no worries
<EnigmaticCoder> itaylor57: Thanks again
<sam-_-> partyboy25, depends on what you had installed
<myth-learner> sam-_- / ActionParsnip - thanks for the help.  I'll go and try the restart and see what happens.
<itaylor57> EnigmaticCoder: i am just an old cli kinda guy
<partyboy25> it in system prefances
<partyboy25> java 6 control panel
<partyboy25> java 6 plug in control panel
<sam-_-> partyboy25, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove sun-java*
<sam-_-> partyboy25, try this
<rugwiro> hello everyone!!i want to install SQL server in ubuntu how do i do it?is it the same ways as installing it in windows??
<partyboy25> thanks  i ll try
<sam-_-> partyboy25, or is it called openjdk?
<gamerx> i have a Asus Rampage 2 Extreme motherboard, just downloaded the linux drivers for audio, and have no idea what to do, is someone able to assist me?
<chills518> having trouble connecting to windows 7 pc.  Was able to see it before but must have changed something while getting my wireless working.  Now I can't even see the windows 7 pc.. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> chills518: can you ping it's IP?
<chills518> yes.  I can ping IP but not pc name.
<partyboy25> brb
<myth-learner> ActionParsnip / sam - you guys are the best!  Thanks for the help.  It works.  "/etc/init.d/ssh restart"  Doh!    :-)
<ActionParsnip> chills518: sounds like your DNS doesn't include your router, you can add a resolution in /etc/hosts if you like
<itaylor57> partyboy25 has a mix of open and sun methinks
<rugwiro> hello everyone!!i want to install SQL server in ubuntu how do i do it?is it the same ways as installing it in windows??
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  theres a known bug with samba and accessing windows 7 - if the (i am trying to rember) 'windows live login helper'  tool is installed on windows 7.
<itaylor57> iced tea is open
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  i may have tha namne wrong. I learned about it on the forums a few weeks back
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | rugwiro
<ubottu> rugwiro: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<holoseen> I installed 10.10 netbook remix to a 2GB flash drive using pendrivelinux, should it boot with the splash asking to try or install? Seems like it should boot to logon screen...
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: done. the same thing happened. After the connection is established, I pinged the router with complete loss. typing route in terminal tells me that the gateway is being set to 192.168.0.0
<PeterFabinski> hi
<rugwiro> ok thank a lot!!
<chills518> actionparsnip:  I will try adding it to my hosts file...
<XtJacob> holoseen: try gives you the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: bizarre, what error do you get when you try to change to route again?
<holoseen> XtJacob, yes and it takes a long time to get there once selected
<jackoriper> hi
<jackoriper> cable internet ( ethernet plug ) is directly connected to laptap for internet, how to setup or do settings , so that internet to work on ubuntu 10 ? ( local  internet  provider is fan to XP only ), but im ubuntu in our region.
<ActionParsnip> chills518: you can access the system via IP if you like. You will bypass any DNS if you do
<yop129> does anyone know where a network share is mounted when you access it?
<chills518> dr_willis: I haven't seen any info on that bug yet.  I will look into that.  I have been all over the forums and such trying to resolve this and hadn't seen that possible issue yet..
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1?
<taraduffy> hi, anyone is Oz? I am trying to connect to a Telstra 3G and having problems?
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: what does the system give you back when you run that?
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  i found the info on the ubuntu forums i think. All i did to fix my lan issues was removed that  proram from the windows 7 box. I cant double check to see its name. since i removed it. - looking for the url now.
<sam-_-> taraduffy, what problems?
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  it was somthing similer to 'windows games live login helper'
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: RTNETLINK answers: File Exists
<chills518> actionparsnip:  I had it earlier today going to Places > network> and saw the pc there... and it just kept asking for password over and over even though I was using correct passowrd
<holoseen> What is the way to install netbook to flash so it boots into the system instead of the demo mode?
<gamerx> anyone can help me with installing audio drivers?
<taraduffy> sam-_-: thanks: just wont connect; recognizes it, but fails to connect.
<partyboy25> still working on it sam   brb   trying to figure this out
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  some info here also. (and otehr work arounds it seems) --> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<aroman> dsfs
<ActionParsnip> !persistent
<yop129> chills518: try adding everyone to the share on the windows computer, that should fix it
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  on the plus side. from my research - this issue is supposed to get fixed in the next samba release. So hopefully 11.04 wont have the issue
<ActionParsnip> holoseen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<itaylor57> partyboy25: what is your problem?
<XtJacob> holoseen: on the livecd there is no logon screen, if you want it without demo, install it to the flash drive like you would if you were installing it to  a hardribe, but make sure you set grub to the right drive
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<yop129> anyone know where a network share is mounted when you access it?
<sam-_-> taraduffy, does it say anything at all?
<chills518> dr_willis:  thanks for the info and link.  I will keep plugging away at it.
<ActionParsnip> yop129: usually in a folder in ~/.gvfs
<sam-_-> taraduffy, like authentication failure or sth.?
<sam-_-> gamerx, where did you download your drivers from?
<gamerx> asus.com
<chills518> yop129:  thanks.   I think I have it set to everyone already.  I had no password on the windows system but read it had to have one so I setup the password and it is still not letting me in.. hahah
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  i cant seem to track down the forum where i saw the other info at.
<taraduffy> sam-_-: no. the network Manager icon spins around and then just stops in a failure graphic: but no error message.
<holoseen> XtJacob, I understand, but won't grub attempt to install to the internal hd with no way around that?
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: most cards work fine with alsa
<gigaclon> is there a way to update from a older version to 10.10 via CD without wiping the harddrive?
<PeterFabinskiMbl> hi
<gamerx> i want the optical out to work
<PeterFabinski> hi
<gigaclon> older version is like 8.10
<PeterFabinskiMbl> hi
<gamerx> its not showing up in the list of outputs
<ActionParsnip> gigaclon: you can use the alternate ISO to upgrade with. you can only update to the next release, or LTS to LTS
<XtJacob> holoseen: at the end of the ubuntu install there is an option on where to install grub
<lekiii> Hi, must I have to put my swap in primary or logic part ?
<yop129> chills518: hmm, yeah i had trouble accessing it before and adding everyone to the share fixed it so thought maybe that might help
<PeterFabinski> lekiii hi
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, i think there is a card from creative in there.
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, x-fi
<yop129> ActionParsnip: so it's mounted in an invisible folder? not very effecient when u need to access it from a program :/
<chills518> yop129:  I will double check that I do have it set to everyone just to make sure. :)  thanks for the info
<PeterFabinski> ActionParsnip :):):):):)
<holoseen> XtJacob, good, so to confirm, nothing gets written to the internal hd?
<Dr_Willis> gigaclon:   thats supposed to be doable. but I find that its often best to just do a clean install.
<noonian> yop129, I don't think the efficiency is any different. The only difference is hidden files have a . in front of them.
<FishFace> chills518: Also read this if all else fails. Its about NAS, but Win7 is the problem - http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-networking/1669-cannot-access-nas-4.html - Look for a post from micky0104
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: oh no, creative :(
<XtJacob> holoseen: yes just make sure you set everything to the flashdrive, if you really want to make sure unplug the drive when you install it. :p
<yop129> chills518: np
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  you may want to ask in #samba also.
<taraduffy> sam-_-: it just tries and then stops and says 'disconnected'.
<feanor2> can someone recomment spellchecker better than aspell sh*t?
<Zarte> evening mates
<yop129> noonian: so i need to show hidden folders in nautilius before i can access it within a program, correct?
<gamerx> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545477/
<holoseen> XtJacob, I was trying to avoid pulling the laptop internal hd! But that is probably the surest/safest route.
<feanor2> yop129, no, just type path manually
<yop129> feanor2: ok let me try it
<sam-_-> taraduffy, take a look at /var/log/daemon.log networkmanager writes in there
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  heres some info on the 'problelm' i was having --> 'windows live sign on assisstant' --> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itpronetworking/thread/9c6f1d74-f7f0-4503-94fa-0d79a5597527
<NeoCicak> hi... i'm using ubuntu 10.10 64 bit..... and somehow i always lost my desktop theme on boot up
<XtJacob> holoseen: oh you're on a laptop :p, you might be able to disable the drive in the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: can you rerun the script but upload it, you will get a red hyperlink. What is the link?
<taraduffy> sam-_-: OK looking .. . .
<sam-_-> taraduffy, you may paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then i will take a look
<r00t4rd3d> NeoCicak, did you install it or just running a live/usb version ?
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  amuseing quote from the info --->  uninstalling "windows live sign in assistant", but at least weekly, this "assistant" reinstalls itself, and the problem returns.
<gamerx> ActionParsnip, you mean upload the contants of alsa-info.sh?
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  i started having the issue when some game installed that Sign In assistant.
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: hmm, I did some looking around. Do you know how to statically define an ip address in /etc/network/interfaces?
<taraduffy> sam-_-: shall I paste it to you somewhere: please point me to the paste bin?
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: yup, just tried that
<holoseen> XtJacob, I think I will go the hardware disconnect way.
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: no, when the script runs and you are asked if you want to upload, select yes and you'll get a hyperlink
<yop129> feanor2: well that worked wonderfully actually, just off that they make it hidden
<chills518> fishface:  thanks for the link I will check it out...
<XtJacob> holoseen: ok, good luck!
<yop129> odd*
<taraduffy> sam-_-: does this help: taraduffy-laptop NetworkManager[954]: <info> disconnect failed: (32) The serial port is not open.
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: iface eth0 inet static        address 192.168.0.5         netmask 255.255.255.0      gateway 192.168.0.1
<noonian> yop129, oh sorry, I didn't realize you were having problems with a programs file browser. Thought you were being more technical.
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  another possible fix at --> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7itprosecurity/thread/e30589d3-ab5a-4233-a199-7d5caf395875
<chills518> dr_willis: I will go and check now on that.  I kind of remember enabling that on my windows pc... going to go and check on that right now.. thanks..
<gamerx> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=56070306d42a0c27c737275377c1583943fc81fe
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: then I did " sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: I was going to say to try doing that, and then stop the network manager app. Once network-manager os off, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - and see if you can ping. If so, then get into resolv.conf and setup a dns server so you can use the web.
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: to stop network manager app, just remove it from panel?
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  yea. theres some sort of extra security that win7 can use. that breaks some things, revielws some bugs in samba.
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: no, kill it.
<NeoCicak> r00t4rd3d: i installed it
<sam-_-> taraduffy, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<guiness> i cant get 10.10 to run on my book
<yop129> noonian: nope, just trying to access a video file through vlc, that did it, i looked everywhere mount, media, everywhere, but yeah it ended up being hidden folder, that;s why i said it was kind of odd they made it like that, apparently u can't access the mount under places in vlc's open dialog
<taraduffy> sam-_-: 10.10
<noonian> vlc just needs a button to show hidden files
<noonian> usually you dont want to because there are a ton of them and they clutter up the browser
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: i'm not too good with sound stuffs, also in a terminal run: alsamixer  and be sure all levels are cranked and unmuted
<r00t4rd3d> NeoCicak, how are you changing themes ?
<ActionParsnip> noonian: press CTRL+H when opening the file, it will show hidden files
<sam-_-> taraduffy, might be a bug. did you update all the way?
<taraduffy> sam-_-: yes, up to date.
<Dr_Willis> noonian:  vlc here has a 'show hidden files'  in its right-click menus in the file browser window
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: killed nm-applet, then restarted networking, but eth0 did not come up, so I did ifconfig eth0 up
<noonian> yop129, well there you go :) thanks ActionParsnip and Dr_Willis
<yop129> noonian: yep, i've tried it before, there's a lot, still haven't really gotten used to the linux file structure, windows was much more simpler, easier to find what was where in terms of programs and the files and clutter they leave behind
<Dr_Willis> could be im using some differnt bersion of vlc. I recall the older versions not being quite as integgerated with gnome in how stuff worked
<yop129> Dr_Willis: i'll check it, thanks :)
<sam-_-> taraduffy, you can try to include maverick-update if you didn't already do that
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: it didn't come up with an ip address at all
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  are you refering to stuff in .gvfs?
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: that's ok, you defined it in the interfaces file?
<guiness> yeah specific files are tough to locate.  getting to them is even tougher
<noonian> yop129, if you say so hehe. That is one of the reasons I prefer Linux.
<taraduffy> sam-_-: do you mean just run Update Manager?
<guiness> but i still love linux
<yop129> Dr_Willis: nah just general
<yop129> noonian: why is that
<guiness> with the exception of the flash issue
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: sorry, I did an ifconfig, and no ip address
<sam-_-> taraduffy, sudo software-properties-gtk
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: you should have only needed sudo ifup eth0
<gamerx> ActionParsnip, just going to restart brb
<noonian> yop129, I know where programs tend to leave files around and where everything should be
<yop129> noonian: harder to find what u need, with windows everything was either in program files or in ur user directory's locallapp folder
<ActionParsnip> yop129: youo may find you find windows "simpler" due to experience
<guiness> true
<guiness> i dont ever really need to get at the individual files tho
<ActionParsnip> yop129: I find the %windir% in windows to be hugely disorganised personally
<taraduffy> sam_-_:  sudo software-properties-gtk gets me: WARNING: can not get name for '<gtk.TextBuffer object at 0x93f25cc (GtkTextBuffer at 0x90a8160)>'
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: but, if you defined the interface in /etc/network/interfaces, and then restarted networking, it should have come up on its own.
<yop129> ActionParsnip: probably, it's just in the "root" directory windows has less folders and it "seems" simpler structure
<partyboy25> ok i am back how do i delete this one sam
<sam-_-> taraduffy, gksu software-properties-gtk
<partyboy25> hold on
<noonian> yop129, I also like having all the preferences in hidden files in the home directory because I can install a completely new system and still keep my preferences
<ActionParsnip> yop129: yes but more data in single folders rather than subfolders is less organised surely...
<yop129> someone have some type of user guide or something where i can learn how the folder structure of linux is organized?
<partyboy25> open jdk java 6 policy tool
<ActionParsnip> yop129: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: gotcha, did sudo ifup eth0. it went to the correct IP address, but still 100% loss on pings to router, and the route command still says that gateway is 192.168.0.0
<noonian> yop129, http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  http://www.pathname.com/fhs/    also
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: nm on the route command, just tested on the working box, and the first number is also 192.168.0.0
<partyboy25> sam?
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  and -> (worth reading) -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<yop129> ActionParsnip, noonian, Dr_Willis these i'll read up on, maybe then the structure won't be as confusing, thanks for all the help
<sam-_-> partyboy25, you said you installed icedtea?
<sam-_-> partyboy25, then leave it installed
<yop129> everything's looking to be getting better with 10.10, installed it like 2 weeks ago and my headphone ports which didn't work before work now, trouchscreen works now, amazing improvements
<partyboy25> yeah i am leaving that one
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: Sounds like the subnet, not the gateway to me...
<partyboy25> but how do i uninstall open jdk java 6 policy tool
<chills518> dr_willis:  that was it.  I just uninstalled all the Windows Live stuff on my windows pc and I am in.. thank you!  I have been trying to get this working now for 4 days and not once did I see any website mention the windows live stuff... thanks again!
<sam-_-> partyboy25, icedtea depends on openjdk
<itaylor57> sam-_-: its his java plugin tohis browser no?
<Dr_Willis> chills518:  yea. Its aparently actually a bug in samba. from what ive reeasearched.. but MS likes installing things that most people dont need also. :) i was having the issue with windows to windows machines as well
<yop129> gn everyone gonna go watch a movie :)
<sam-_-> itaylor57, if he install icedtea plugin then yes
<sam-_-> taraduffy, are you trying the update?
<itaylor57> sam-_-: the java sun 6 plugin for mozilla could conflict with ice tea?
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: you're not going to believe this, but I changed the subnet to 255.255.0.0, and restarted networking, and ifup eth0, and now its working....
<chills518> on to my next and last issue... anyone know if they have a fix or workaround for getting DVDFab registration to work?
<itaylor57> sam-_-: i came too late to the problem
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: I would guess that the dhcp server in your router is misconfigured then.
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: fix that problem, it will be easier than making custom adjustments on all of your machines.
<Agu10> what's about directx getting native into ubuntu?
<Agu10> is that just ignorants? is it wine getting built-in?
<dejavou42> greezmunkey:
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  wine built in? never heard of that.   Wine does have some DX support now. the winetricks tweak script enalbrs some other DX features.
<Agu10> ok but
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: built into what?
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: yes
<Agu10> built-in into ubuntu...
<Agu10> well then why would anyone use windows instead of wine on ubuntu?
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: I believe its actually the ethernet port going bad on the laptop. When I move it a certain way, it works. otherwise it doesn't....
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  wine is not perfect. and ti cant do 100% f all windows apps..
<Agu10> right
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Agu10> but I guess that's not the problem. I think what keeps people away from ubuntu is it's so hard to set up
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: oh well, I love a good laptop motherboard swapout... crap. thanks for the help.
<Agu10> and configure everything by using the command line...
<Agu10> and old commands
<greezmunkey> dejavou42: you could just be a few drops of solder away from fixing it too.
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: wine is optional dude
<ActionParsnip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 64 kB
<PeterFabinski> how do i add a channel
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, yea I know... so what?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  thats not really the case much these days. do you have an actual support wuestion? or are just chatting?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: you were saying it's built into ubuntu earlier...
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, I heard directx was built-in
<Agu10> so I thought they might be talking about wine actually
<dejavou42> greezmunkey: could be, either way, they didn't make this model hp easy to take apart.
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, actually, just chatting about ubuntu
<nirazio> How can I change default xdg user directories?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: ahh i see. Wine is a translation layer for directx so you dont need to install it. Directx is already handled
<Agu10> right. can I run wpf apps on wine?
 * skraito say hi all
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: whats 'wpf' stand for?
<Agu10> am I wrong if I say running apps on wine is slower than running them on windows?
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, sure
<chris|linux> can some one help with a rather difficult install
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: doom3 performs better in windows I read in some benchmarks
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  in some cases ive seen wine run windows apps better.
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, cool
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: what is a "wpu app"
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  it all depends on the app and what its doing.  I rarely need wine to run windows apps these days.
<mschulze> Chris: possibly, what's the issue?
<Agu10> windows presentation foundation (something like silverlight for desktop)
<Agu10> windowing system
<PeterFabinski> how do i make a channel
<chris|linux> I am trying to get ubuntu setup on a kinda frankien machine
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: there is silverlight for linux
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, how do you run them then??
<chris|linux> I need to install on an external drive and boot to it
<dw-> Dr_Willis: when I run windows apps I do need wine
<chris|linux> but I keep getting grub rescue prompts
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, yeah but wpf is not silverlight, its like winforms
<Agu10> a newer winforms
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: i'm not familiar with winforms
<chris|linux> wps is xml winforms
<Agu10> no
<ActionParsnip> chris|linux: boot to livecd and reinstall grub to the usb device
<Agu10> wpf is how any new gui should be like
<Agu10> but it's too slow
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: can you give a link / screenshetc please
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  i dont need the windows  apps. because i find linux apps that do the same job for the most part.
<ActionParsnip> screenshot*
<Agu10> Dr_Willis, lol, I see
<feanor2> is there a gui tool for directories syncronization?
<mschulze> Chris, yeah what ActionParsnip said
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, http://web20p-rs-g04.wikispaces.com/file/view/WPF-CAB.png/64269430/WPF-CAB.png
<noonian> Agu10, only windows apps I need are games
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, http://community.devexpress.com/blogs/thinking/DXGrid%20for%20WPF.png
<Agu10> noonian, lol
<Agu10> well, I need lots of windows apps :S
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: could probably do that in python without too much issue
<stenoknight> I'm having a heck of a time getting sound with gtk-recordmydesktop. I've installed pulseaudio and set recordmydesktop's device to pulse, but I can't figure out how to get sound output from espeak (running in the terminal).
<Agu10> i'm now staying with windows :3
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: linux isn't always the answer :D
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, run those programs with python?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: no, make something similar
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  winforms reminds me of the old Hypercard on mac, and CanDo! on Amiga, (and other similer tools) from years past. :)
<Agu10> oh right. python is only the programming language
<Agu10> wpf is the windowing stuff
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: far from it, the kernel has a lot of C in it
<stenoknight> Any ideas? I'm happy getting just the complete wave mix on my computer as default audio, though being able to not record sound from my internal mic (which would just pick up typing noises) would be a bonus.
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, what are you talking about?
<noonian> Agu10, wine will run most windows programs but no one will help you troubleshoot them except the wine people
<Agu10> noonian, ok
<mschulze> Steno, sorry I can't help you out there
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: i suggest you consult the appdb to see if your app will run.
<monty_hall> if I want something to run periodically in ubuntu, is there some gui app that manages tasks or do I just edit the crontab file.
<PeterFabinskiMbl> what is wine
<ActionParsnip> monty_hall: you can use gnome-schedule
<ActionParsnip> !wine | PeterFabinskiMbl
<ubottu> PeterFabinskiMbl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, i want to run my own apps xD
<sam-_-> Agu10, http://www.mono-project.com/WPF
<feanor2> lol: wine people have 1 answer: buy cedega
<ActionParsnip> monty_hall: if you run gnome-schedule with gksudo  the thing will run as root
<stenoknight> mschulze: no worries. Just thought someone might have used it before. A screencasting program without the ability to record audio is kind of, um... Not terribly useful? I know it's possible to make it work. I just don't know what I need to fiddle with.
<Agu10> feanor2, what for?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: yes but if they use this WPF stuff, you can search for that cant you. think about it
<Agu10> i just dont want to use commands ever. is that possible?
<Agu10> while still being able to set up stuff right
<feanor2> Agu10, no
<noonian> Agu10, yes
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: how do you mean 'commands'?
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, there are few programs using wpf actually...
<monty_hall> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, command line commands
<sam-_-> Agu10, that's because it was doomed from the beginning
<Agu10> sam-_-, im not talking about mono. about wine
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: a lot of linux's power is in command line. it pays to learn it
<noonian> Agu10, most command line programs have an optional gui frontend
<Agu10> noonian, really most of them??
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: a lot has been put in pretty guis so users can keep their hands glued to the mouse but as you use the OS you will see how slow the guis are and you can do most with a very simple command or 2
<Agu10> what I dislike is those commands are old, and they don't have consistent conventions
<PeterFabinskiMbl>  
<rs0832> Agu10: ActionParsnip is right. That is true for all operating systems. But linux is made to be powerful so you have to know then
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, commands require you to learn them
<sam-_-> Agu10, lol what do you mean by old?
<noonian> Agu10, also there is a tendency to tell people how to do something using commands because it is much faster than describing which menus to navigate through and buttons to click
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: not really, surely using a development tool like you have learned needs you to learn them too..
<Agu10> sam-_-, they are VERY old... they are no real rules so that you know which parameter to use on all of them
<Agu10> they change from command to command
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: you will learn them just as you learned windows and the other stuff I'm sure you use
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, actually, I just guess for most GUIs... i dont need to learn them
<Agu10> I end up learning them if I use them a lot
<noonian> Agu10, commands are just the names of installed pieces of software. some are scripts and some are actual binary files. So the commands available is dependent on the software installed
<rs0832> Agu10: typing <command> -h should tell you how to use a command
<Agu10> I guess keyboard shortcuts for GUIs are faster than command line commands, right?
<noonian> Agu10, and man <comand> will give you info also
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: exactly, guis exist in linux / ubuntu but they are terribly slow compared to their command line counterparts
<Agu10> right but commands are so old that you have to read separate docs
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: depends on what they do etc, you can form complex scripts in shell script then have a shortcut launch it
<Agu10> like -h or man
<Agu10> whereas on GUIs you automatically have the info in the tooltip
<noonian> Agu10, for instance it is easy to move all files from a directory with a specific word in the name to a difference one with one command, with a gui you need to click on each file.
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: as you use them you dont use them, there are also helps online which give example commands
<rs0832> Agu10: you don't have to learn everything.. just important, frequently used ones
<eroick> I'm trying to get a script to run at startup, but it won't. I've put it into /etc/init.d and made it +x, then ran update-rc.d scriptname defaults, but it does not run...
<feanor2> how to sort the text file?
<Agu10> noonian, actually, with a gui you can just type them and use keyboard shortcuts
<feanor2> tried to use kate but it seemingly cannot
<Cha0s> ikonia
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: until you have used linux as long as you have used windows so it is a fair comparison, you cant really speculate
<Agu10> they are old since documentation is separated from the program and it's hard to access
<chris|linux> ok I can't find anything on reinstall grub and pointers on were to look
<sam-_-> eroick, is the link to the script in /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<noonian> Agu10, how would you select all files with the word "old" in the title inside a directory using a gui without clicking the files?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: the man pages are part of the installation of the package and are accessed by the common command:: man
<rs0832> Agu10: most linux programs come with regularly updated documentation
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, still mac OSX is easier than linux, and I have used osx really short time...
<eroick> sam-_-: yes, as S80scriptname
<feanor2> File/Select files/*old* lol
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: i have used both windows and linux for a very long time and  administered both on LANs, I find Linux waaay easier and more automatable
<noonian> Agu10, mac osx has the same default command line interface; bash.
<Agu10> noonian, you search for old, and then with arrow keys I guess
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: the only way to get windows even close is to use powershell
<feanor2> how to sort a file in Kate or some other way?
<eroick> sam-_-: and the script works fine if I execute the symlink
<Agu10> noonian, but you dont really need it
<bucky> eroick, where is the script located?
<eroick> bucky: /etc/init.d/
<Agu10> yes, im not saying commands are bad
<PeterFabinskiMbl> Agu10, ActionParsnip , go argue somewhere
<Agu10> commands are bad as they are now
<Agu10> they're old and haven't been updated to latest tech
<PeterFabinskiMbl> else
<DarkStar> hey guys
<Agu10> so that when you type a command a dropdown menu appears with all options
<Agu10> and info on what each one does...
<rs0832> Agu10: Also, debugging and fixing of errors is much easier if you use CLI because it gives you recognizable errors. A GUI just doesnt open
<sam-_-> eroick, it should run. did you use /etc/init.d/skeleton?
<PeterFabinskiMbl> DarkStar, hi
<DarkStar> i got a problem can anyone help
<rs0832> DarkStar: Sure
<skraito> what problem dark ?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: wassup?
<Agu10> rs0832, it could as well send a message box saying what the error is...
<eroick> sam-_-: nope... i just had a simple script.
<rs0832> DarkStar: Ask and if someone knows a solution, they will :)
<izinucs> skraito: a shortened nick doesn't get highlighted
<rs0832> Agu10: not always
<noonian> Agu10, what if the entire window manager is down?
<PeterFabinskiMbl> DarkStar, what problem
<DarkStar> when i am playing any vid on youtube i don't get the sound
<Agu10> rs0832, also, you could make every program open a command line if they have an error
<feanor2> how to sort a file in Kate or some other way?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: do you get sound elsewhere?
<rs0832> Agu10: brasero, nautilus, ubuntu software center, etc.. dont
<sam-_-> eroick, and if you type runlevel it is 2?
<Agu10> rs0832, they were badly engineered?
<rs0832> Agu10: not exactly
<DarkStar> when i play music files yes but not with internet vids
<Agu10> noonian, what if the command line is down?
<noonian> Agu10, then so is the gui :P
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: can you use: http://pastie.org  to give the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash; lsb_release -a
<DarkStar> ok
<Agu10> noonian, no
<rs0832> Agu10: the command line doesnt work means nothing else works:)
<Agu10> xD
<Agu10> maybe
<monty_hall> in the ubuntu crontab what is the "#" (first field) used for.  BSD doesn't have one.
<eroick> sam-_-: N 2
<PeterFabinskiMbl> DarkStar, is it just youtube or other sites
<Agu10> but still you will use commands just in case the window manager is down?
<DarkStar> didn't tried
<rs0832> Agu10: yes
<Agu10> that's mad
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: tel you what, you use what you use, we'll use what we use and we'll all be happy :)
<noonian> Agu10, all the software to keep the os running has to reason to have a graphics, all that does is slow down the computer and introduce added complexity that causes more bugs, errors, and crashes
<PeterFabinskiMbl> maybe its youtube. try a different music site
<noonian> Agu10, which is why mac, linux, and windows (for the most part) keep the gui seperate from the os
<monty_hall> nm :P
<noonian> Agu10, the mac operating system is open source btw, its called darwin. Its the GUI that you are paying for.
<Agu10> ok but then why doesn't command lines have dropdowns to know what each command does?
<Agu10> and all its options
<sam-_-> eroick,  it should run. but maybe i'm wrong. try using the skeleton and paste your script in there
<rs0832> Agu10: it does
<izinucs> Agu10: that's what man pages are for
<noonian> Agu10, they have files describing what they do
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: because the dropdown would be massive
<fms6468> Question: How can I restart directly into terminal. I have 10.10 installed.
<rs0832> Agu10: just type <command> -h
<dhanijeremy> need help. all my media files audio & video plays too fast like it is being fast forward, it was working perfectly before & i get no sound.
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: its not practical at all
<rs0832> Agu10: or man <command>
<izinucs> Agu10: or man cp
<Agu10> lol typing -h or man is too slow
<feanor2> how to sort a file in Kate or some other way?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: read: man mencoder   it's online if you dont have linux, it's massive
<Agu10> it meants you have to first open another terminal and read all the docs
<DarkStar> here is the output http://pastie.org/1389071
<noonian> Agu10, a dropdown is not enough space to tell you how to use a non trivial piece of software
<sam-_-> eroick, /etc/init.d/README the readme seems to emphasize my suspicion
<Agu10> whereas you could just have a dropdown and choose with arrow keys which command to choose
<Agu10> noonian, most options are trivially explained...
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: its not practical
<Agu10> right?
<izinucs> Agu10: you obviously don't remember the pure MS Dos days.. no gui.. just dos.. and a reference manual you *might* have gotten when you bought that $2500 computer with 16 megs of ram...
<Agu10> or at least they should be trivial to use
<cyphase> what the best way to encrypt on-the-fly and backup files via ssh?
<Agu10> izinucs, i wasnt born then...
<noonian> Agu10, also, how do you choose a drop down option from within a script?
<phanindraramesh> what is the software for mp3 cutter in ubuntu
<izinucs> Agu10: my point exactly
<rs0832> Agu10: yes but you would have to pres the up/down key hundreds of times to reach a script
<PeterFabinskiMbl> how do i password protect a folder, if possible?
<DarkStar> the output of dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash; lsb_release -a is this http://pastie.org/1389071
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: my terminal has a possible 2265 commands, then there are all the options. Do you SERIOUSLY think a drop down is practical
<Agu10> noonian, you get that drop down in the IDE / script editor
<feanor2> how to SORT a file in Kate or some other way?
<Agu10> rs0832, no. you just start typing it...
<monty_hall> any recommendation to periodically backup user directories?  I current have a cron task that just tar's directories.  Does ubuntu have anything like this?
<Agu10> also, they should be object oriented then...
<Agu10> and with proper naming
<monty_hall> .. that's canned or some bin for this specific purpose.
<rs0832> Agu10: autocomplete?
<Agu10> files.open myfile.txt
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin; sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<feanor2> monty_hall, technically, but it's very primitive
<Agu10> :P
<noonian> Agu10, object oriented has no meaning in this context.
<Agu10> rs0832, autocomplete with a dropdown
<sam-_-> Agu10, object orientation doesn't solve everything.
<Agu10> noonian, why not?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: whynot just use cat or less to open a text file
<feanor2> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sam-_-> noonian, actually it does
<Agu10> object oriented I mean organized in categories, etc
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: this is all offtopic for this channel
<Agu10> am i not talking about ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: it will be chatted about ni #ubuntu-offtopic
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: pastie.org has a *horrible* color scheme.. very hard to read.. pastebin.com works better for me.
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: this is support ONLY
<sam-_-> noonian, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_PowerShell
<Agu10> ok
<rs0832> Agu10: actually more about cli and GUI:)
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: you can change the scheme with the drop down
<rs0832> Agu10: i agree.. may be this is better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dhanijeremy> HELP!: all my media files audio & video plays too fast like it is being fast forward, it was working perfectly before & i get no sound. can someone email me the solution?
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: ah.. ok.. much better.. the default is hard on my old eyes
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: put it on brilliance black and you have no issue :)
<sam-_-> dhanijeremy, why email?
<sam-_-> dhanijeremy, what media player are you using?
<EnigmaticCoder> good night all
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: no that is not as easy as "Clean"..
<dhanijeremy> i'm going out now... working...
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: i use it because every other user uses pastebin.com plus pastie doesnt have all the stuff on the left showing other users pastes. Who cares
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: do you really need to see the last few posts by some random punters?
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: not clean at all
<noonian> sam-_-, maybe I am mistaking his argument?
<rs0832> Is there any reason why ubuntu (brasero) does not let me burn the ubuntu 10.10 desktop iso  to a 700 mb cd? (Error- Please replace the disc with a supported one)
<sam-_-> noonian, maybe. he was on a rant anyway.
<ActionParsnip> rs0832: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<dhanijeremy> sam my email is htc.dhani@gmail.com
<rs0832> ActionParsnip: yep
<sam-_-> noonian, what i wanted to say is that objectorientation in  a shell can make sense
<DarkStar> ActionParsnip,  still the sound isn't working
<ActionParsnip> rs0832: i recommend gnomebaker. I have nothing but grief with brasero
<sam-_-> noonian, like in the PowerShell
<feanor2> how to SORT a file in Kate or some other way?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: well now you have the right plugin at least
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: not sure what you mean by "last few .. random punters" but for just readability sake.. clean works  better for me.. now if it was a black background with green lettering that would sufice.
<rs0832> ActionParsnip: k .. will try, thanks:)
<izinucs> rs0832: the other option is k3b.. it's a kde app but will run fine on gnome.
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: make a paste on pastebin.com then read the left colomn, look at all that pointless stuff
<sam-_-> dhanijeremy, come back into irc when your done working. then we will help
<rs0832> izinucs: ok thanks :)
<dhanijeremy> ok then
<noonian> sam-_-, I see your point, but PowerShell seems like a domain specific programming language in its own right. I thought he was talking about a menu feature at an application level
<dhanijeremy> thanks
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: yea but I only pay attention to what's relevant.. conditioning to ignoring google adds on searches etc.
<sam-_-> noonian, ok. i'm tired. forgive me :-)
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: sure but the page isnt clean, pastie's is
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022    or     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493233
<noonian> sam-_-, me too thanks for the insight :)
<guiness> are there any cutting edge devs in the linux world right now ??
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: you are right.. but the default color scheme isn't for me anyway.. glad to see that I can change it.
<sam-_-> guiness, depends on how you define cutting edge
<holoseen> Is it normal that a boot from a usb flash startup drive (2GB) netbook remix is going to be much slower than a spinning platter hd?
<noonian> guiness, yes but maybe not in the chat :P
<izinucs> guiness: the answer is "of course".......
<guiness> i was hoping for company names
<sam-_-> guiness, hint !Microsoft
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: thats for the user to decide and you can change :)
<guiness> sam- in the linux world??
<guiness> if that is true then why does linux video perf. fall soo short of windows
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: of course. and you pointed me in the right direction.. I didn't realize you could change the color scheme.. :)
<sam-_-> guiness, that actually depends on the graphics card you have
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: no worries, every day is a school day :)
<guiness> i have a gateway nv79 book
<sam-_-> guiness, nvidia
<sam-_-> guiness, ?
<guiness> umm i think intel graphics
<ActionParsnip> guiness: lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you
<noonian> in a terminal
<sam-_-> guiness, so it should perform pretty well in linux
<guiness> yeah intel
<guiness> web video totally sucks
<ActionParsnip> guiness: which model!?
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, intel hd
<noonian> guiness, that might be the version of flash you have installed if it is flash video
<ActionParsnip> guiness: poor config dude, a biot of config and it'll fly
<guiness> i have the latest beta
<noonian> guiness, if you are using the free version you might try the non-free version
<ActionParsnip> guiness: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c
<sam-_-> guiness, yeah. that's adobes fault
<guiness> non free version
<guiness> ??
<eroick> sam-_-: changed it to use skeleton, still no dice.
<ActionParsnip> guiness: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c   please
<sam-_-> guiness, but still you should be able to play 1080p reasonably well. it works for me. i got intel hd too
<guiness> im on 10.04
<guiness> it is lucid
<ActionParsnip> guiness: some xorg.conf files which should help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/133717
<sam-_-> eroick, then i'm afraid i can't help
<ActionParsnip> guiness: Lucid is released so isn't the "latest beta", maverick has been released since
<guiness> actionparsnip  res is not my issue
<guiness> web video
<ActionParsnip> guiness: and natty is coming soon in april
<eroick> sam-_-: yeah, its pretty odd. i can even use 'service scriptname start' and start it
<guiness> i cant install 10.10
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, i think he meant flash beta
<ActionParsnip> guiness: the option may make the flash run a little nicer
<izinucs> sam-_-: ActionParsnip perhaps flash squared for 64 bit
<guiness> ok thanx
<noonian> how can you tell what version of flash is installed?
<sam-_-> izinucs, i'm running 32-bit because of flash :-)
<newbie> I tried installing ubuntu restricted extras but the download failed
<sam-_-> noonian. about:plugins in your browser
<izinucs> sam-_-: flash squared works pretty well.. for most everything on 64 bit..
<newbie> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128
<SC-C> how to change desktop login manager from GDM to KDM
<newbie> I'm not sure what to do
<sam-_-> izinucs, ok. good to know
<izinucs> SC-C: on the screen where you login there should be a menu option to do that..
<noonian> sam-_-, thanks
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: are you using the 64bit adobe plugin?
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: I am on my desktop
<SC-M> that's changing the DE
<SC-M> i mean, the Login Screen
<newbie>  I tried installing ubuntu restricted extras but the download failed, subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128
<Shawn146> hello
<sam-_-> SC-M sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm should do the trick
<ActionParsnip> SC-M: you can change the wallpaper and colour of the login screen currently
<sam-_-> newbie, sudo apt-get clear then try again
<ActionParsnip> SC-M: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<newbie> sam-_-:  i should type "sudo apt-get clear" into the terminal?
<CensoredBiscuit> newbie yes
<Shawn146> hey why are there programs being removed from ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala?
<Shawn146> like compiz fusion extras
<ActionParsnip> newbie: try: http://pastie.org/1389101
<CensoredBiscuit> shawn146 what are you talking about
<newbie> ActionParsnip: Type all those in?
<Shawn146> the LTS
<feanor2> how to SORT a file in Kate or some other way??
<Shawn146> upgrade for ubuntu
<Shawn146> 10.4
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra | Shawn146
<ubottu> Shawn146: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra): Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3494 kB, installed size 9736 kB
<ActionParsnip> newbie: one after the other, yes
<ActionParsnip> Shawn146: is that what you meant?
<sam-_-> feanor2, cat <filename> |sort
<Shawn146> i know what it is -_-
<Shawn146> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> Shawn146: it's in the universe repo.
<ActionParsnip> Shawn146: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Shawn146> ...
<Shawn146> thats not what i am talking about
<Shawn146> when i upgraded from my 9.10, it said some packages were obselete
<Shawn146> why?
<Shawn146> a lot fo them i use
<Shawn146> like grub
<Shawn146> *of
<FloodBot1> Shawn146: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shawn146> oh ok..
<sam-_-> Shawn146 maybe the name changed. imho i'm not sad for compiz
<Shawn146> is compiz done with?
<ActionParsnip> Shawn146: karmic and such use grub2
<Shawn146> yea
<izinucs> Shawn146: it will be with 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Shawn146: no, compiz is still in lucid and onwards
<sam-_-> unfortunately not i guess.
<Shawn146> oh
<Shawn146> when does thay come out?
<Shawn146> *that
<sam-_-> but they are trying to replace it with unity
<sam-_-> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<gigaclon> !sliverlight
<izinucs> Shawn146: I don't think unity uses compiz.. 11.04 comes out in 2011 april.. like the version number says :)
<Shawn146> production?
<gigaclon> any way to run sliverlight in ubuntu?
<Shawn146> oh just notice date
<izinucs> gigaclon: it's called moonlight
<noonian> gigaclon, not to my knowledge :(
<Shawn146> what does palm one do?
<Shawn146> I ahve a palm os 4 device
<sam-_-> gigaclon, there in moonlight.
<sam-_-> gigaclon, but it's not as mature as silverligth
<rs0832> giglaclon: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Firefox-Extensions/Novel-Moonlight-37840.shtml
<noonian> izinucs, wow, does that work with netflicks?
<ActionParsnip> Shawn146: unity uses mutter right now but it's planned to use compiz in natty
<sam-_-> noonian, it doesn't to my knowledge
<Shawn146> oh
<izinucs> noonian: netflicks doesn't support linux even though they use linux on the backend to do business.
<newbie> ActionParsnip: hey after entering line 8 I get an error message:sudo: aptitude: command not found
<gigaclon> netflixs is the only reason to do it
<Shawn146> \are there still cool things in ubuntu?
<gigaclon> yeah
<noonian> izinucs, yeah its lame, one of the only things missing from my desktop
<izinucs> _______________: quit
<_______________> ?
<_______________> I am not doing that
<_______________> That is another line.
<izinucs> :/
<feanor2> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<_l30_> hahaha :P
<_l30_> sorry guys
<noonian> newbie, can you type "echo $PATH" into a terminal real quick please?
<feanor2> how to SORT a file in Kate editor or some other way?? ffs
<Diamondcite> Sort a text file?
<feanor2> yes
<sam-_-> feanor2 what is wrong with cat <file> |sort
<newbie> noonian: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<izinucs> feanor2: you might also ask in #kubuntu or #linux or #kde
<Diamondcite> I don't think kate has such an ability..
<feanor2> lol it's damned filterm i need inplace sort
<Diamondcite> feanor2: Please consider the sort command or open it with openoffice/libreoffice.
<Diamondcite> calc takes just about anything as spreadsheet :)
<noonian> newbie, oh maybe aptitude just isnt installed, I thought it was by default but I dont even have it installed
<ActionParsnip> newbie: just change it for apt-get   then, it'll still work
<Dr_Willis> noonian:  aptitude is not installed by default any more i think.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: was just using marco's command lump he likes to throw around ;)
<Dr_Willis> actually is synaptic even installed by default any more? I was thinking it was getting removed also.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: dont think so, i think its all software centre now
<newbie> ActionParsnip: What should it so just type that in(" apt-get")
<newbie> ?
<sam-_-> that's said because software centre sucks
<ActionParsnip> newbie: just replace any occurrences of aptitude with apt-get
<Dr_Willis> software center needs some sort of 'tag' feature. its way too hard to find stuff i know thats in there. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it needs to run faster too, waaay to slow for my liking
<Dr_Willis> its nice how it can be installing stuff then i can be selecting/searching for other things to install..
<Dr_Willis> but i fguess if they add too many features. it will get to 'complex' :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah i like that, add stuff to install whicle other stuff is installing :0
<sam-_-> either way it sucks currently
<challapradyumna> hii
 * sam-_- needs to sleep
<sam-_-> gb. cu
<diz_Child> vmpk
<diz_Child> vmpk no sound..
<newbie> ActionParsnip: ok it asked me to use 202 mb of space so I think its working ( i said y)
<ActionParsnip> newbie: sounds like you needed sme updates :)
<newbie> ActionParsnip: yeah i didn;t have the internet connect when I installed ubuntu on the computer
<izinucs> newbie: have you done a full update after installing?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... ?
<ActionParsnip> newbie: hehe well, hope its nicer now
<newbie> izinucs: no this is my first time ever using ubuntu 8-)
<sunshinepants> newbie: welcome!
<izinucs> newbie: do that command in terminal and let it update
<newbie> sunshinepants: Thanks, I love how fast ubuntu boots up and stuff I just wish I had connected to the internet in the beginning so I wouldn';thave to go  through this hassle lol
<savid> Hi, my CPU is stuck at 800Mhz.  I can't get it back up to 2200, and video playback is choppy at best.  Here's my cpufreq info:  http://pastie.org/1389130    Any ideas?
<Shawn146> what is DTSN screen technology?
<newbie> izinucs: ok, once its done with this I will enter those three commands into terminal
<izinucs> newbie: yes.. all on one line
<sunshinepants> newbie: yea, it works pretty good.  if you have any problems you can come here and they'll help you
<newbie> izinucs: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <--- Like this?
<izinucs> newbie: include the && between commands
<r00t4rd3d> does anyone play assault cube ?
<izinucs> newbie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get ...etc.etc.etc
<PeterFabinskiMbl> how do i start network service at startup
<r00t4rd3d> system , pref , start up preff
<Dr_Willis> PeterFabinskiMbl:  what service?
<r00t4rd3d> err ...
<PeterFabinskiMbl> network
<r00t4rd3d> the service should start by default
<PeterFabinskiMbl> i have to manually start it when the computer starts
<RayGalinato> Hi, can anyone help me? I was wondering if the changes I made to my sysctl.conf is persistent and how I can get default values restored.
<rs0832> PeterFabinskiMbl: nm-applet?
<PeterFabinskiMbl> ?
<lordguck> good morning: I am faced with an odd ssd problem. Until yesterday I was using ubuntu netbook 10.04 on a a-data 64gb ssd card. all of a sudden after an update reboot it is reported (even in bios) as 128gb! dd even produces a 128gb dump. testdisk/fdisk can not find a partition anymore :-( Any idea how to recover the data intact?
<Dr_Willis> RayGalinato:  you edited /etc/sysctl.conf ? if so then yes the changes get reapplied on every reboot
<Dr_Willis> RayGalinato:  looking at that file. Its all 'comments' so if you remove any changes. it would be back to the defaults.
<RayGalinato> Dr_Willis: Thank you! That helps a lot :)
<PeterFabinskiMbl> @now EST
<ubottu> Current time in EST: December 19 2010, 01:42:58
<Dr_Willis> RayGalinato:  Logical way to do things. :) I had to mess with the -> #kernel.printk = 3 4 1 3
<Dr_Willis> RayGalinato:  line just the other day for a laptop with some odd hardware
<r00t4rd3d> PeterFabinskiMbl, what command do you use to start it ?
<Dr_Willis> wow - some how the zeitguiest activity journal can log that i used vi to check out sysctrl.conf :) wonder how it does that.
<PeterFabinskiMbl> maybe i'm on the wrong channel. is there one for BackTrack?
<ohir> Dr_Willis: .viminfo
<ohir> PeterFabinskiMbl: check a) if you autostart nm-applet b) whether you touched /etc/network/interfaces
<ohir> PeterFabinskiMbl: nm-applet no longer competite with someone who know that file exists
<ohir> compete*
<rs0832> PeterFabinskiMbl: #backtrack-linux
<PeterFabinskiMbl> rs0832, thanks
<newbie> izinucs: hey can you paste that upgrade line again? when i closed firefox my clipboard was erased
<rs0832> PeterFabinskiMbl: sure, no problem:)
<izinucs> newbie: you doing irc in FF?  install xchat.. but yes.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ...
<newbie> izinucs: its spit this back: E: The update command takes no arguments
<Syria> Guys please tell me how can i install apache2 on an ubuntu vps remotly?
<izinucs> newbie: you can cut and paste it or do the command individually..
<eric> cl
<izinucs> Syria: can you ssh in? sudo apt-get install apache2
<intick> .
<Syria> izinucs I am sorry but I don't know to ssh to it.!
<sresu> I use Kubuntu/KDE alone but today while checking for updates I found language pack updates for gnome as well like language-pack-fr, language-pack-gnome-fr and language-pack-kde-fr... Why I'm getting updates for gnome as well?
<ShaRose> There. as soon as it finishes downloading I will see if we can run ubuntu on the freebie netbook my sister got.
<ShaRose> Hopefully can, windows ce is crap :P
<izinucs> sresu: have you installed *any* gnome programs that you like?
<newbie> izinucs: K all done including xchat
<sresu> izinucs: I guess not
<izinucs> sresu: not to worry
<izinucs> newbie: did it do some updates?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> newbie: have you tried irssi or weechat?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rShwAB62qM&hd=1
<sresu> izinucs: Then well if tha's case I should've got updates for gnome only if GNOME apps were installe right?
<newbie> izinucs: ahh I closed the terminal already but I don't think it did
<izinucs> sresu: no idea.. my systems have a mix of kde and gnome apps.. desktop is kubuntu .. laptop is ubuntu.. both have a mix
<newbie> Us3r_Unfriendly: no, I'll give those a try in a bit
<izinucs> gotta run.. sorry guys.
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  if you cant even ssh into a remote box. doing stuff likle that that on it will be a bit hard
<Syria> Dr_Willis I have just hired a server with ubuntu 10.4 lucid installed on it but I don't know how to ssh to it so i can install apache and mysql.
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  ssh ip#
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  or hostname or whatever its called.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nirazio> How to install opsview in lucid??
<maxinux61> Anyone know if it is possible to get 3D working on an Intel 855 chip set?
<Syria> Dr_Willis Thank you I will read it.
<Dr_Willis> maxinux61:  you may want to check the forums for that exact chipset.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nirazio: are you talking about nagios?  server monitoring package?
<maxinux61> DR_Willis: I did most of the posts say it is not possible because the devs disabled in in 10.10.
<Syria> Dr_Willis Do you think that the ssh server is installed on the vps?
<maxinux61> I was hoping to get a work around.
<Dr_Willis> maxinux61:  perhaps it will get reneabled in 11.04 - or the ppa's for the lateext X will have it.
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  how can i tell.. its your server.  if they dont have ssh setup.. then how are they expecting you do actually 'do' anything on it?
<newbie> thanks everyone so much
<nirazio> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yes
<Syria> Dr_Willis Thanks again.
<maxinux61> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I will check the PPA's.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nirazio:      sudo apt-get install nagstamon
<vinus> Which is the fastest downloader for ubuntu?
<industrialphreak> feeds them some kimchi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nirazio: I think i'm going to do something different today and tell you how to find it in Ubuntu.  Open a terminal and type in:       sudo apt-get update         then:         sudo apt-cache search opsview                 then it will come up with the name of the package in the repositories.  I guess this is for everyone that doesn't know package names.  Also synaptic is a great gui front-end for
<Us3r_Unfriendly>  apt-get.  It'll be easier to you synaptic
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *use synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: apt-cache doesn't need sudo ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: take that back...no sudo....but installing you'll need sudo from the command line
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: just the cache, users can search :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: i usually don't use sudo at all
<nirazio> Us3r_Unfriendly: Nothing cane up in the result
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: for apt-get you will, users can't install packages
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: but also for apt-get update you'll need sudo
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nirazio: what version of ubuntu you say?
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: true but for apt-cache it's not needed
<nirazio> Us3r_Unfriendly: ubuntu 10.04
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Thnx for your imput ActionParsnip
<jorgeluis> hey guys i need some help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nirazio: are you using the ubuntu repos
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nirazio: you should have the package in 10.04
<nirazio> Us3r_Unfriendly: I think i should add the repo for installing opsview..
<nirazio> What should i add???
<vinus> how can i run a tar.gz file?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nirazio: that would be good
<pickett_> what do i type to uncompress a *.tar.gz file?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vinus: we use that package for pacman in Arch, you'll want the .deb of the package your trying to install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pickett_: to uncompress you need to use gzip.   I would say look at this:       man gzip
<neiln> how to run .tar.gz files in my 10.10
<vinus> Us3r_Unfriendly:i download it from a site,it only provide tar.gz file...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pickett_: then also man tar
<feanor2> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vinus: what program is it?
<vinus> gmobile....
<neiln> !.tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vinus: have you tried:            sudo apt-get install gmobilemedia
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ActionParsnip> just use unp, it's badass
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: unp-five!
<Dr_Willis> unp - has the official ActionParsnip  seal of Approval (AP)
<vinus> yes bro y im doing this is bcoz my net is slow....so like to download it externally and install...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vinus: ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vinus: so you like to download from another machine and install that way....are you downloading from a windows machine?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> never mind
<gops> Hello world
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi gops
<silent> 有人马
<silent> 有人吗？？
<gops> hi us3r
<r00t4rd3d> how come the word com is starred out on the ubuntu forums ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> r00t4rd3d:  im not sure we know what you are talking about.
<silent> chinese
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi again r00t4rd3d
<gops> i just need to know the chat client used by Mathew Frrel in the movie  Diehard 4
<maxjezy> hello, anyone who can tell me how to make icons on desktop go away
<maxjezy> invincible
<silent> TWEAK
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gops: i don't know if he even was using linux in diehard 4
<Dr_Willis> maxjezy:  its a gconf setting. the 'ubuntu-tweak' program has some check box's to hide/show them.
<maxjezy> Dr_Willis, i know, but in ubuntu 10.10 i cant find that feature in gconf-editor
<feanor2> "com" was filtered by profanity filter on ubuntuforums recently
<maxjezy> i have been searching for it days and nights
<Dr_Willis> maxjezy:  i use ubuntu-tweak so cant tell you where.
<gops> k
<silent> how can i show my pictures to you on this
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gops: does this look good enough?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rShwAB62qM&hd=1
<maxjezy> Dr_Willis, is it in the repo?
<Dr_Willis> maxjezy:  it has its own ppa
<r00t4rd3d> Dr_Willis, check this out http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/8733/screenshotpc.png
<maxjezy> i see.
<maxjezy> i'll google it
<r00t4rd3d> everything that has com in it is *** out
<gops> ok i am checking that link
<ubuntu> please help me urgent!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: what's up?
<gops> @ us3r ,oh cool , which is that chat client
<ubuntu> i used a s/w kleensweep
<gops> wee chat?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yes
<rigved> hi everyone. if i wanted to mount my windows partition automatically, then i would add this line to fstab, right? - UUID=<UUID>       /media             ntfs    errors=remount-ro      0       1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gops: irssi is great too
<ubuntu> and deleted all orphand files and its backup
<gops> ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gops: or were you looking more for the gui based client?
<silent> who can help me about wine
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat to irssi these days
<maxjezy> is http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ a good source for ubuntu-tweak?
<ubuntu> when i restarted system it says init: hwclock main process(321) terminated with status 127
<Dr_Willis> silent:  state the actual propblem and lets see.. theres always #winehq also
<gops> no i am intersted in terminal chat clients
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  you dont want to mount to /media/  but somthing like /media/MAKEADIRECTORY
<ubuntu> dr_williams: i deleted orphand files and its backup
<Dr_Willis> gops:  weechat is one of the best terminal chat clients out.
<Flannel> r00t4rd3d: That's just that page, for whatever reason.  It's nothing on your end.
<gops> ok im  installing that
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  using what tool ? its possible the cleanup is not related to your problem
<ubuntu> dr_williams:kleensweep
<Dr_Willis> gops:  be sure to read the weechat docs/guides at their homepage
<r00t4rd3d> i see that on multiple pages :/
<Dr_Willis> !tab | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<silent> oh no !!can you see me?? is this sth wrong with xchat??if somebody see me say yes!!ok??
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. it always gets mounted there. i'll change it the name of the drive. otherwise the other parts of the line are fine, right?
<misteranderson> Hey what should a person who just installed ubuntu get?
<Flannel> r00t4rd3d: It's just something with the forums, whatever it happens to be.  you might ask in #ubuntuforums if you're curious
<gops> k
<Dr_Willis> silent:  we see  your messages....
<Dr_Willis> misteranderson:  get to the manual page and read the guide? :) what sort of answer are you expecting?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | misteranderson
<ubottu> misteranderson: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> misteranderson:  while reading  - install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package for starters. :)
<ubuntu> when i restarted my system it says  init:hwlock main process(321) terminated with status 127  cann't open /etc/default/rcs  int:mountall main process(326) terminated with 127
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gops: xchat;  empathy;  pidgin   those are 3 gui based im/irc clients
<silent> ok thaks a lot !!it`s my first time use this,but so sorry that my english is poor ,but i want join this very much !!i like ubuntu ,i like linux
<ubuntu> dr_williams:this happens after deleting orphand backup
<misteranderson> Dr_Willis, I think I already installed that, I will check out the manual
<Dr_Willis> misteranderson:  other then that pacakge and insstalling flash/java - and perhaps the chrome browser.. it all depends on what his needs are.
<Dr_Willis> !info kleensweep
<ubottu> Package kleensweep does not exist in maverick
<ubuntu> dr_williams:i started system in recover mode also but  the same thing comes written
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  never seen or heard of kleensweep - not seen anyone else with a similer error message.  so not sure what to suggest.
<ubuntu> dr_williams:plz help me as i don't want to lost my dtas
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: what is kleensweep?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i have a /etc/default/rcS  but not a 'rcs'
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  seems to be some tool ubuntu  used...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: for?
<dnivra> !info kleansweep
<ubottu> kleansweep (source: kleansweep): File cleaner for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 144 kB, installed size 532 kB
<ubuntu> dr_williams:u can see the tool in software package
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly: ---> :  never seen or heard of kleenswee
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  # This file belongs to the "initscripts" package.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  perhaps reinstall the initscripts package.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: i think you might be talking about bleachbit
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !bleachbit
<ubuntu> dr_williams: m using live cd this time
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<francisco> hi
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  no we are not.. :) uit seems
<francisco> i need help
<francisco> but i don't speak english very well
<dnivra> Us3r_Unfriendly, Dr_Willis check what ubottu just said earlier ^^ :)
<francisco> could someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you can mount the broken system,  chroot in, and intall things.. or backup stuff..
<dnivra> francisco, what language do you speak well?
<francisco> español
<francisco> spanish
<francisco> xD
<ubuntu> dr_williams: how shoulsd i mount
<dnivra> !spanish | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<francisco> in ubuntu-es
<francisco> nobody is online
<francisco> i need help
<dnivra> !ask | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<francisco> so this is why I join here
 * Dr_Willis notices that 'kleansweep' has a BIG BOLD warning when it starts up. 'for advanced users, its assumed you know what can be safely deleted'
<francisco> ok
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893281 says the same.
<francisco> I have ubuntu 10.04 lts
<francisco> 32 bits version
<Dr_Willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubottu: you'll use "sudo fdisk -l" "sudo mount /dev/-thedrivepartitionhere- /media/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<francisco> then i downloaded xubuntu 10.04 lts 64 bits
<francisco> and intall it in /
<dnivra> !enter | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: please see above
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: you'll use "sudo fdisk -l" "sudo mount /dev/-thedrivepartitionhere- /media/
<francisco> but can't see  my home folder
<ubuntu> dr_willis: but can i use this command in my live desktop
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you 'chroot' into the installed system. and use whatever commands you want
<ubuntu> us3r_unfriendly; can i use this command in live desktop
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i suggest getting to your data abd backing stuff up to some save place also...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu sudo mount /dev/dm-2 /media/ <---for mounting from a livecd works for me
<dnivra> !details | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<francisco> kk
<francisco> but i dont speak english very well
<francisco> sry
<ubuntu> dr_williams:but my files were missing now.and i want to tell u that when i cleaned orphaned file and after this when i goes to open any thing it was just flashing and was dissapered
<Mr18> How do I make ubuntu set my mounts as read - write?
<Mr18> because it is setting this to read only
<dnivra> francisco, please try to say everything in a single line. makes it easier to read. don't worry about your english-you made sense so far. take your time.
<bullgard> Mr18: see 'man mount'
<Dr_Willis> Mr18:  if you are refering to NTFS filesystems? or what?
<Mr18> Well, it's my psp.
<Dr_Willis> Mr18:  for ntfs/vfat - install  and run the ntfs-config tool  perhaps.
<Mr18> I can't drag files into it.
<francisco> I install it Xubuntu 10.04 64 bits on / were ubuntu 10.4 32 BITS WAS, then i can't see The /home folder that I was on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> francisco:  if you installed xubuntu over  the old / - it proberly reformated it.. you had /home/ on its own partition?
<dangerFlakes> Hey everybody
<francisco> i only click to formating / & swap and keep /home, but i only can see the partition where i install xubuntu
<francisco> just 30 gb out of 125
<ubuntu> dr_willis;when i type chroot in terminal it said missing operand
<Dr_Willis> francisco:  if /home is on its own partition. then you proberly dident TELL the installer what to use for /home/  check the other filesystems/partitions and see what one is home. and mount it to access it.
<bullgard> francisco: In a terminal, type 'df -h' and see if /home appears.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: begin with
<dangerFlakes> (super noob) ok, nvidia troubles here... trying to active the drivers but i keep getting an error about held broken packages. any ideas?
<Mr18> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: begin with:     su -
<Dr_Willis> !movehome
<Dr_Willis> !move-home
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. theres some factoid on moving the home dir.
<Flannel> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Mr18> Dr_Willis, actually that didn't work >.>
<Dr_Willis> Mr18:  youmayneed to remount the device.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: then:            chroot /whereeveryoumountto
<Mr18> Dr_Willis, Let me check
<Dr_Willis> Mr18:  or just access it as root.
<francisco> welll... i think Will re-install xubuntu and put /home on the opld ubuntu partition
<Dr_Willis> francisco:  if your home data is on /dev/sdb1 you just need to add ONE line to /etc/fstab to make it used.
<Dr_Willis> !mount | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<francisco> damn... how much i hate to do'nt speak english very well
<Dr_Willis> francisco:  find where yiour old-home is at via 'sudo fdisk -l' and mounting the filesystmes. to verify its there.
<francisco> can't understand 100%
<ubuntu> us3r_unfriendly: su  said authentication filure
<Dr_Willis> su is not used in ubuntu :) by default. use sudo -s, or similer.
<mouse> I want to make a release build of something for windows.  Can anyone recommend a good compiler?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: sorry you'll need to type in first:        sudo passwd     to create a password for root
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  thats not really needed  'sudo -s' will work.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo should work though
<dnivra> francisco, i think you didn't specify during installation that /home was a separate partition. to do so, you just need to add a line to the file /etc/fstab. more details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount.
<ubuntu> dr_willaims: ya sudo -s works to get into root
<dnivra> mouse, i think gcc should be enough.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dr_williams is right.  I just dive in with su -   ...that's just me though
<dangerFlakes_> anyone know how I can remedy this? Nvidia restricted drivers wont activate, keep getting a System error about broken pkgs
<dnivra> mouse, but best would be compiling it in a windows machine :).
<Us3r_Unfriendly> just kidding with you Dr_Willis
<ubuntu> us3r_uninfriendly:now what should i do
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: / Dr_Williams
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: your trying to mount your drive from a live cd right?
<ubuntu> ya
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  mount your installed systemn. determnine where its mounted to. You can do that with the file manager on the live cd.
<mouse> dnivra, Yeah I was afraid of that.  I didn't want to reboot.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: you should forget the terminal for this one and open a nautilus window and select on the left your drive
<dnivra> mouse, at the risk of something going wrong in the building? i suggest you do compile it in windows. but, choice is yours :).
<francisco> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> sudo chroot /mnt/WhereYourSystemISMountedTo/ /bin/bash
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: go to places and computer or where ever, and you'll see the unmounted partition in the left panel
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: then a icon should pop up on your desktop
<ubuntu> says sorry ur nautilius program closed unexceptionally
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: it most likely mounted that partition at:    /media/the-partition-name-here
<dangerFlakes> pls, anyone. Nvidia restricted drivers wont activate, keep getting a System error about broken pkgs
<Dr_Willis> dangerFlakes:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade,  try again.
<Mr18> Dr_Willis, Nope. I am still getting problem with Destiantion is read only :/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu: then your stuck with the terminal then
<Dr_Willis> Mr18:  mount it by hand then. or use root to access it.
<Mr18> I already did.
<dangerFlakes> hey dr, yeah, did that, nothing updated
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: your going to have to get into remote-connection/ssh and get paid for this
<cryptic1> hi i know very little about firewalls networking etc and even less about command line or linux
<cryptic1> i am wondering if i am being attacked or something from firestarter
<cryptic1> it keeps showing blocked onnections
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cryptic1: a good place to start is install gufw.  I never liked firestarter with iptables ever
<cryptic1> ok ty
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i dont think I can be paid enough to do that.
<nick> Hi, could anyone recommend some open source ecommerce software please
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cryptic1: unless you like firestarter.  I just saying that of my experience with it
<cryptic1> its all new to me so i will take ur recommendation
<dnivra> Guest13613, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_and_open_source_eCommerce_software
<dangerFlakes> Dr_Willis, no luck, rebooted, updated and upgraded, same situation
<cryptic1> i also have klam av but i think the only thing u really neeed to worry about is key loggers on ubuntu
<Guest13613> dnivra: I saw that, was looking for a recommendation :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cryptic1: make sure to uninstall or turn of firestarter in /etc/rc.d so it doesn't boot.  You never want 2 firewalls running at the same time.  They're both are front-ends for "iptables"
<dnivra> Guest13613, oh! okay :).
<industry__> or just apt-get remove firestarter
<dan_> irc.ntorrents.net
<dan_> #NT-help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> industry__: true
<Mr18> Dr_Willis, Where is the directory of the filesystem, cuz I can't figure out how to mount it
<eagles0513875> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<eagles0513875> is karmic still supported?
<Dr_Willis> Mr18:  in /media/ somewhere by default - you can mount it by hand whever you want
<KB1JWQ> eagles0513875: Yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<krishna_37> Hi every one
<Dr_Willis> Mr18:  sudo mkdir /media/PSP   . sudo mount /dev/XXXX /media/PSP   -t vfat -o OPTIONSYOUMAYNEED
<krishna_37> I have a new assembled PC on which i want to install ubuntu 9.10
<industry__> Mr18: if you haven't mounted the filesystem yet, then it is one of the device entries under /dev/, if it is an attached disk using the scsi command set, it will be an sd[x]
<Guest13613> sure
<krishna_37> getting error disk boot failure
<cryptic1> ok have gufw with listening report up
<krishna_37> can anyone help me on this
<industry__> krishna_37 -- why an older version?
<Dr_Willis> krishna_37:  booting the cd? or what ecactly
<Mr18> Dr_Willis, I get mount: /media is not a block device
<cryptic1> 3 udp 2 are avahi daemon and 1 is dhcclient3
<krishna_37> first want to install the OS
<Us3r_Unfriendly> krishna_37: why 9.10 may i ask?
<krishna_37> will upgrade
<krishna_37> its booting CD
<OneTonTurd> what not 10.10?
<OneTonTurd> why.
<dnivra> krishna_37, wouldn't it be easier to install a newer version?
<industry__> krisha, your life will be easier if you use a newer version
<krishna_37> its a new assembled PC
<krishna_37> Let me try this
<dangerFlakes> pls, anyone. Nvidia restricted drivers wont activate, keep getting a System error about broken pkgs
<Us3r_Unfriendly> krishna_37: so you only have the 9.10 cd.  I have that too somewhere
<krishna_37> the new version i need to download
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Mr18
<ubottu> Mr18: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<krishna_37> which i will start latter
<dnivra> krishna_37, it's possible that the cd is corrupted. try checking the disk for errors.
<industry__> Mr18: you need to mount a device under /dev/. /media is where the filesystem of that device will be attached to your filesystem tree
<krishna_37> nope
<Dr_Willis> Mr18: -->  sudo mount /dev/YOUNEEDTOFINDWHAT_sdX_it_is  /media/PSP   -t vfat -o OPTIONSYOUMAYNEED
<krishna_37> I had aready used in my lapi
<krishna_37> it worked
<cryptic1> is there any gui app that can detect keyloggers for ubuntu. I have klam av but it cant update not sure if klam finds loggers though
<krishna_37> will a new assembled PC cause any issues
<Us3r_Unfriendly> krishna_37: you could download the 10.10 version or you could after you install 9.10, type in a terminal:    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OneTonTurd> Couldn't you technically mount it where you wanted though. like /mnt  ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> krishna_37: takes longer to do it that way though
<iszak> How do I inspect a package (not installed) to see the version?
<Dr_Willis> dangerFlakes:  youmay want to pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' for the channel to look at.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OneTonTurd: yes
<industry__> cryptic1: i don't know about gui apps, but there are rootkit scanners
<bogdan_> vb cineva limba romana?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OneTonTurd: i usually mount in /media/ or /mnt/ or even my desktop...some ppl might have issues but i have never
<cryptic1> industry_ u recommend any for a noob?
<feanor2> !кщ
<krishna_37> can any one help me with this version installation
<krishna_37> now
<krishna_37> ?
<feanor2> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<industry__> cryptic1: try chkrootkit: http://www.chkrootkit.org/
<dangerFlakes> Hey everybodysi cant, not on this computer, ha. but there are no erroros with either
<Us3r_Unfriendly> krishna_37: what do you need help with installing?
<cryptic1> thanks
<dnivra> iszak, try "apt-get show <packagename>"
<dangerFlakes> man, sorry, been drinking
<krishna_37> cant even boot into the bootable cd
<OneTonTurd> Us3r_Unfriendly> I just recently installed World of Warcraft this way.
<dangerFlakes> haha
<iszak> Thanks dnivra, always forget that.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OneTonTurd: ugh world of worcraft
<dangerFlakes> upgrade and update go just fine, no errors
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry i'm not a gamer
<dnivra> iszak, no problem :)
<dangerFlakes> its the instal of the driver that gets an error
<OneTonTurd> Us3r_Unfriendly> mounted it to /mnt  then I just grabbed the info off the disk.
<OneTonTurd> Us3r_Unfriendly> haha I know right.
<krishna_37> stuck here
<iszak> dnivra, it says invalid operation "show".
<krishna_37> cant understand why its not booting
<iszak> I guess you meant apt-cache?
<dnivra> iszak, sorry "apt-cache show" :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OneTonTurd: you could used the dd command to create a iso of the disk and mounted the iso too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but that works...i usually deal with iso's
<iszak> dnivra, thanks once more.
<dnivra> krishna_37, what happens when you try to boot?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OneTonTurd: sorry misread...if you have the disk no reason to create a iso.  need coffee
<sacarlson> cryptic1: your working on the premiss that ubuntu/linux is as unsecure as windows.  all apps you install with ubuntu if you use packages has been verified and key verified as being the real thing
<dnivra> iszak, no problem. sorry about the mix up :).
<krishna_37> when i put the cd in the new PC and change the boot order to CD i am getting the error
<krishna_37> disk boot failure
<iszak> dnivra, some help is better than no help.
<OneTonTurd> Us3r_Unfriendly> I actually followed a guide lol.
<dnivra> iszak, not always :). sometimes it's best to keep quiet :).
<cryptic1> i understand but i am a paranoid lifetime windows user pretty much
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OneTonTurd: did it work for you?
<karthick87> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<OneTonTurd> Us3r_Unfriendly> mount /dev/drivename where drive name was my cdrom1
<industry__> cryptic1 unless you have a reason to suspect your system has been compromised, chances are you are okay.
<cryptic1> i was downloading a bunch of music apps for wine and then that firestarter was goingg crazy with a bunch of blocked connections
<karthick87> !internet
<OneTonTurd> Us3r_Unfriendly> then mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/drivename /mountpoint  and i mounted it to /mnt
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OneTonTurd: i converted someone from work to linux but he wanted me to install wow on his machine, but after i saw the 7 gig file to install, i said forget it.  takes like 2 days to install...time i don't have
<cryptic1> found 2 rootkits in ubuntu software center too
<OneTonTurd> lol
<cryptic1> one is chrootkit
<dnivra> !msgthebot | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<IdleOne> those are rootkit checkers
<sacarlson> cryptic1: virus protection is completely useless on any platform in my opinion,  if you want more security there are better ones that exist in ubuntu/linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cryptic1: you found rootkits...i seriously doubt it
<iszak> So why does Ubuntu package with Ruby 1.8 as opposed to 1.9.x?
<OneTonTurd> Us3r_Unfriendly>  It wasn't so bad.  This is my first real time going full linux with no dual boot. so
<cryptic1> sorry i am not very good with the terminology
<IdleOne> cryptic1: the rootkits you found are tools used to check for rootkits
<cryptic1> yes
<r00t4rd3d> Us3r_Unfriendly, im gonna kill you for showing me that video
<dnivra> krishna_37, it seems that disk boot error is a problem with 9.10.  check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287583.
<Dr_Willis> iszak:  the version may of not been out when the reelase  was 'frozen'
<olx69> I try to step through virt-manager. vista32 is installed on host x64. Now I try to connect using rdp which wont work. vista has allowed remote and desktop. But on linux host I can't connect
<olx69> any ideas
<iszak> Dr_Willis, that's what I thought, but I believe it was.
<iszak> Oh well, I will just make it, thanks anyway Dr_Willis.
<IdleOne> cryptic1: if you stick to the software center you are 99.999% guaranteed safe (nothing is 100%)
<Dr_Willis> iszak:  i doubt it.. then again. if it came out a few days/weeks bnefor.. they dont snapshot everything on the exact day
<ohir> did it say hostip?
<ohir> oops
<Dr_Willis> iszak:  look for ppa's
<sacarlson> cryptic1: one I beleave in is something like tripwire http://remoteadmin.org.uk/tutorials/42-linux/56-tripwire-ubuntu  I also note changes in my system with git  that monitors changes and my commits that I comment.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: why you say that?
<zcat[1]> gdebi is a really backward step IMHO ... only a matter of time before the same "you need X codec to see this video" scam sites start including a .deb along with the usual .exe and .dmg malware installer ....
<r00t4rd3d> didnt really know to much about compiz
<zcat[1]> but for now you're safe ;)
<cryptic1> thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: so your going to kill me over compiz?  that's new
<industry__> zcat[1]: malware is always a given. no operating system can protect a user from themselves.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: you also try to help ppl that quit on you half way through?
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i do have a life/./ and a sick wife..
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i try to help when i can.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: I do as well
<Dr_Willis> even if they get my name wrong 100 times
<zcat[1]> industry__:  the whole concept of package management and trustworthy software repositories though it probably as close as you can get.. gdebi really breaks that.
<r00t4rd3d> now i have new addiction
<r00t4rd3d> :/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: that's why i was calling you Dr_Williams...i started laughing after he was calling you the wrong name
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: what's that?
<Scutum> hello I have a question, I found this site http://www.andlinux.org/downloads.php what do you guys suggest
<industry__> zcat[1]: there was always dpkg. gdebi makes it graphical. that's the only difference.
<zcat[1]> It's like we threw away Linux's biggest advantage because Windows users want to be able to click an installer on a website like they do in Windows.. but they left windows because of the malware problems. Hello?!!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: hopefully not killing me
<Scutum> to run linux virtually on vista
<r00t4rd3d> nah messing with compiz
<Scutum> :)
<Scutum> r00t4rd3d, is that fir me?
<industry__> so really the problem is that it's too easy. which sure, it is. which is why you need the big warnings that say only install packages from trustworthy sources.
<Dr_Willis> Scutum:  that worked decently well when i tried it. However. Youmay need to know some linux allready to make it work right. and it was 32bit os only
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: in that video I was using "the experimental plugins" from compiz's site.  you'll need "git"
<r00t4rd3d> Scutum, no
<r00t4rd3d> i got them
<varun_> Hello world!!I have a problem with mounting.When I connect an external hard drive via usb  then automount does not work and the error exit code 1 shows up saying I need to be superuser to mount.The /etc/fstab shows "user" as one of the options.Also I changed the ownership of the mount folders to my name using--- chown +R myname foldername
<r00t4rd3d> Scutum, just install wubi :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> varun_: mount the drive manually
<zcat[1]> industry__:  I guess we'll see. I still think gdebi is a mistake
<Us3r_Unfriendly> varun_: or change the /etc/fstab
<Scutum> wubi
<Scutum> ok Il give it a try
<Scutum> thank
<dnivra> Scutum, you could just run it in virtualbox right?
<zephy> scutum: also virtualbox by oracle
<zcat[1]> makes it far too easy for noobs to end up running some untrusted script as root..
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  gdebi is not installed by default any more. ubuntu software center is the default app to open .deb packages now
<dnivra> !virtualbox | Scutum
<ubottu> Scutum: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zcat[1]> Dr_Willis:  Oh.. that's good!
<zcat[1]> although does it just do the same thing gdebi did though?
<varun_> @Us3r_Unfriendly what should I change the fstab to?
<industry__> hardly, if the package center does the same thing. in ubuntu, though, it's not always about the apps
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  And ive never noticed gdebi being able to 'add' repos/ppa's  - it just pulls in stuff from the allready setup repos as needed
<sacarlson> varun_: what format is this usb drive in?  ext4?
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  so i dont see gdebi being an issue
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: wubi is not the greatest...it's Ubuntu running inside a running windows os.  If you get a bad malware that effects you so you can't boot, you'll not be able to use linux either
<industry__> Dr_Willis: it was a graphical .deb package installer.
<varun_> It has 3 partitions
<industry__> from my experience with it. didn't use the repositories.
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  i have se3en .deb's that auto-add their own ppa. that could be a risk.. but so is downloading a .deb from any source in the frst place.
<varun_> one is ntfs and the others ext3
<zcat[1]> Dr_Willis:  no.. you go to http://scumware.org/ and you click on 'rootme.deb' and it offers to open that in gdebi (or now software centre I guess) and then prompts for the user's password so it can run it as root under gksu
<Scutum> r00t4rd3d, is wubi the way to go you think?
<Dr_Willis> industry__:  it pulls in ne3eded packages from the repos for a given deb.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> varun_: i would suggest mounting it manually from the command line but you'll need "fdisk;mount;and maybe mkdir
<r00t4rd3d> malware cant touch me
<dangerFlakes> cant get the nvidia drivers to activate. any one know why?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: yeah
<zcat[1]> just like installing some random exe or msi under windows
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]: so what do you expect it to do exactly?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: well stick to the repos for life to be more safer than
<industry__> not exactly. at least you have to type a root password under ubuntu/linux. in windows, all you had to do was look at the file funny.
<dnivra> Scutum, i wouldn't recommend it- partitioning is always what i'd recommend. try running it in virtualbox if you want.
<varun_> @Us3r_Unfriendly I connect the hard drive when I need to save something but everytime I do do I need to mount it manually?Shouldnot this behaviour be automated?
<Dr_Willis> gdebi's main feature is it can pull in needed deps for foo.deb  vs. just doing a 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb'
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: why did you say kill back there?  some might take that serious
<r00t4rd3d> Scutum, wubi basically installs ubuntu like a program. When you boot you can choose windows or ubuntu
<zcat[1]> Dr_Willis:  I'd prefer it opens some dialog that advises the user to install 'rootme' via the ubuntu repos (if the package exists)
<Dr_Willis> Scutum:  I reccomend trying ubuntu in virtualbox if you wan tit.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> varun_: yes it should but it isn't hard to do.
<varun_> It is not required when I connect a Usb.Also the same external drive has a virtual CD which mounts automatically
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  i do belive ive seen such messages/dialogs in either gdebi, or the software center.
<Scutum> Dr_Willis, a virtual box
<Mr18> Dr_Willis, wow, all I had to do was reformat :(
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:
<sacarlson> varun_: I assume you use uuid in your fstab file?  I'm not sure about ntfs,  that could be the problem.  is ntfs the  first of the partitions?
<dikdik> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:   'package exists in a newer version int he repos' or some such message.
<Scutum> Dr_Willis, what virtual box do you suggest?
<dikdik> is anyone as excited as i am over the prospect of a second korean war????
<dikdik> :D
<dnivra> !virtualbox | Scutum
<Dr_Willis> Scutum:  err.. 'virtualbox' :)  from the vbox homepage
<dnivra> !virtualbox | Scutum
<varun_> @Us3r_Unfriendly It is not hard ,I open gparted and then click on each and say mount and that does it.
<dikdik> anyone?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d; Scutum i also think it's more safer to create another partition and installing ubuntu without wubi.
<dnivra> !vbox | Scutum
<dikdik> its going to be AWESOME
<ubottu> Scutum: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dnivra> !ot | dikdik
<ubottu> dikdik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dikdik> dnivra: suck my fucking dick
<Scutum> ok
<r00t4rd3d> LOL
<dnivra> thanks IdleOne was about to call in the ops :)
<dangerFlakes> anyone know how I can remedy this? Nvidia restricted drivers wont activate, keep getting a System error about broken pkgs
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. does this mean they'll make a sequel to MASH?
<r00t4rd3d> op caller
<r00t4rd3d> :)
<Scutum> I want to be running linux on top of windows
<varun_> @sacarlson here is my /etc/fstab
<varun_> http://pastebin.com/JaKpUUgL
<Scutum> no partititon
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that's nice dikdik
<Dr_Willis> Scutum:  then use that anlinux. IF you got 32bit windows.
<dangerFlakes> i was ablr to update and upgrade fine, btw, no errors there
<Dr_Willis> Scutum:  theres other ways to do it also. but i use vbox normally
<Scutum> ok
<dnivra> Scutum, virtual box is best. no hassles, no worries. just you need to boot windows to use ubuntu-perfect to try out :)
<Administrator_> hello everyone
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Scutum: alright, Dr_Willis offered virtualbox which is a great choice, or just use wubi
<Dr_Willis> dangerFlakes:  check the forums for tips on fixing 'broken packages'  pastebin the exact error messages for the channel to read
<Dr_Willis> Scutum:  wubi does not run alongside windows. it installs 'under' windows.
<Scutum> Dr_Willis, you mean adlinux right?
<Scutum> I want something simple hussle free
<r00t4rd3d> wubi
<Scutum> wubi wont do it then
<Dr_Willis> andLinux is a complete Ubuntu Linux system running seamlessly in Windows 2000 based systems (2000, XP, 2003, Vista, 7; 32-bit versions only).
<sacarlson> varun_: I see two that must be your problem /dev/sda3  and /dev/sda4  but I thought you said they were usb drives
<Dr_Willis> http://www.andlinux.org/
<Scutum> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Dr_Willis> as i said.. its 32bit ONLY..
<r00t4rd3d> your always limited with VM's i think
<Dr_Willis> so i cant even use it any more
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but with wubi ubuntu will start in windows.  i believe it uses the windows mbr too
<Dr_Willis> andlinux is a specialized qemu (i think) setup.
<dangerFlakes> SystemError E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Dr_Willis> with wubi You boot to linux, or windows.  andlinus spawns a virtual machine, that then uses xming/vnc to make linux apps appear on the windows desktop
<r00t4rd3d> not in windows , dual boot
<sacarlson> varun_: I'm not sure if it's possible for ntfs but you should use the uuid instead of /dev/sda4  as the drive definition
<Scutum> Us3r_Unfriendly, I would like to use linux a a windows application
<vipul> what is diffrence between sudo -s and sudo -i  ?
<Scutum> not as a partititon
<Dr_Willis> dangerFlakes:  so unhold/remvoe the held packages perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> vipul:  the enviroment variables from what i recall
<Administrator_>  i want use ubuntu ce
<varun_> @sacarlson the sda 3 and 4 are fine coz they are partitions of the internal hard drive and get mounted  at boottime.All the drives named sda are the problem coz they
<deddly> How do I update the catalogue in Ubuntu Software Center?
<dangerFlakes> how do you do that, im super new at this
<varun_> are the ones parts of ext hard drive and they are
<Scutum> andlinux would be best
<Scutum> is what I get from all this answers
<sacarlson> varun_: then witch of these disks entries is not automounting?
<varun_> connected via ext USB.
<varun_> sorry
<varun_> all drives named sdb are problems
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: but you have the option of booting from which ever want from the windows "host", it's hard to explain but it's like it's installing it inside of windows, not creating a seperate partition
<Weazel> is there an 'easy' way to change file type icons ? (ex: change a folder icon inside a specific theme)
<vipul> Dr_Willis,  sory i dont understand
<Syria> How to allow ping requests from 82.113.128.33 for example?
<dnivra> dangerFlakes, open synaptic. click on status(at the bottom left corner) and select "broken". that should get you the broken package.
<sacarlson> varun_: they may be mounting now but if the disk is physicaly moved to another controler or port then it can cause a problem,  but as long as they stay where they are I guess it's fine
<cryptic1> ok i did rkhunter installation from ubuntu software center viewing the readme file but its like trying to read another language
<deddly> Please could someone tell me how to update the catalogue in Ubuntu Software Center?
<cryptic1> http://rkhunter.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/rkhunter/rkhunter/files/README
<Dr_Willis> vipul:  google for the terms 'root shell ubuntu right way' and theres a site/guide that explains it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: right click the folder and go to properties.  you can click the icon in the window that pops up and change it from there
<cryptic1> how do i scan? opened a terminal and copied the first few commands
<Weazel> Us3r_Unfriendly:  but it will only work for that specific Icon,  not for all folders or file types
<nightcrow> hiya
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: then gksudo nautilus /usr/share/icons/
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<sacarlson> varun_: again same error failure to use uuid since they may mount as different point when you use plug and play
<nightcrow> i have recently deployed an image of ubuntu 10.04 onto a new server with clonezilla - but for some reason there is no timeout with the grub
<cryptic1> closed terminal temporarily gave up and came back here
<dnivra> deddly, you mean package lists? you can do that from update manager. i am not sure if you can from software center.
<nightcrow> it waits for me to press enter key to load the OS - i have tried to edit grub.lst but to no avail
<nightcrow> can someone help me please
<varun_> sacarlson: sorry did not make myself clear.All sda s are fine and I have no worries about them coz they are parts of the internal harddrive but the sdb are partitions in ext and I am concerned about their automount.I am going to change the sda and sdb to uuids for all and then try again
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: your most likely going to have to go to the humanity directory
<r00t4rd3d> cryptic1, just type sudo rkhunter --check in a terminal
<dangerFlakes> xbmc
<Scutum> sacarlson, are you pattrick?
<dnivra> nightcrow, 10.04 uses grub2, which no longer has menu.lst file.
<nightcrow> i mean - grub.cfg
<r00t4rd3d> sudo rkhunter --check
<nightcrow> typo :)
<sacarlson> Scutum: no I'm scotty
<Scutum> oh sorry
<Weazel> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks, but thats exactly what i'm trying to avoid, changing each one manually
<intick> hi all, i hvae a problem with my FTP server ... i can access it and list folders content from local without problem but when i try using my public IP, it connects very well but does not allow me to list files/folders ..
<dnivra> nightcrow, saw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 on how to set a timeout?
<intick> i've checked rights i think it has a relation with passive/active mode
<nightcrow> yes
<nightcrow> failed
<cryptic1> awesome thanks
<deddly> dnivra: What I mean is that I'm in Ubuntu Software Centre and want to read about something I'm interested in installing. When I click on "more info" it says "To show information about  this item, the software catalog needs updating
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nightcrow: try sudo apt-get install startupmanager.  the gui for changing grub options
<reactor> how do I run notify-osd from sh script?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: sorry don't know what to tell you then
<nightcrow> i dont use a gui
<r00t4rd3d> cryptic1, another command you should run is sudo rkhunter --update
<sacarlson> Scutum: that's ok  my real name is Scott Anton Carlson  as why my nick sacarlson
<nightcrow> i log onto the server via ssh
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: that's how you do it
<cryptic1> ok thank u r00t
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nightcrow: what's the issue?
<sivakumar> how can i change my booting option i.e with out pressing the enter button to linux it should go to the linux like windows does
<Dr_Willis> You dont edit grub.cfg by hand. Youedit the proper grub /etc/default/grub file and rerun update-grub,
<nightcrow> Us3r_Unfriendly: no timeout in grub
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  whats  it going to now?
<Weazel> Us3r_Unfriendly: i understand, but thats too complicated for  something that should be simple like how windows implemented it, but oh well, u win some....
<nightcrow> it waits for user input before loading the OS - i have to press enter
<dnivra> deddly, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566708
<Scutum> sacarlson, can I PM?
<sacarlson> Scutum: sure
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nit-wit> sivakumar, do you want a default boot
<sivakumar> Dr_Willis, it showing  two os one is linux and the other is windows
<sivakumar> nit-wit, yes
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  so its not timing out and defaulting to #1 ?
<deddly> Thanks, dnivra. I'll take a look
<dnivra> deddly, it's a known bug.
<nit-wit> sivakumar, install startup manager in Ubuntu
<varun_> @dinvra howdy
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: i have the same problem
<nightcrow> but im only running one OS
<nit-wit> sivakumar, I'm assuming this is apartitoned install not wubi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: well windows might be the os for you...i don't mean that in a mean way either
<sivakumar> Dr_Willis, where
<r00t4rd3d> cryptic1, do you think someone is trying to hack your box ?
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  by default gruvb waits like 10 sec. then goes to the first entry here.
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  its set in /etc/default/grub
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: it can be done from here
<cryptic1> just paranoid and delusional i guess
<cryptic1> so i want to know how to check these things
<r00t4rd3d> but your root pass is 123
<r00t4rd3d> :P
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Someone can help me? I cannot input sound from the pink jack of my headset.
<Weazel> Us3r_Unfriendly: if i weigh Microsoft's evil/probs/bugs/impotantancy  vs the freedom of linux,  then i'll stick to manual... (just wanted to know if there is a gui like filetypes thingie thats all)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Emmanuel_Chanel: that's for recording
<joakimk> How can I "merge" two txt files into one file, as happens with SVN when there is no conflict (status G)?
<r00t4rd3d> Emmanuel_Chanel, sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. I try.
<Dr_Willis> joakimk:  you mean put file2 at the end of file1? or some more complex mergeing?
<joakimk> something like "merge file1.txt file2.txt > file.txt"
<thehurley> i'm able to manually tether my iphones internet connection, does anyone know how to to configure ubuntu 10.10 so that once the usb cable is plugged in, the tethering connection is automatically brought up?
<Dr_Willis> joakimk:  use 'cat'
<Weazel> Us3r_Unfriendly: if u would see how my desktop looks like right now, u'll know why i wanted somthing like that :D its so beautiful its killing any Mac or windows or whatnot
<rkvirani> How do I change the default runlevel?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: i haven't seen a app for that.  I manually innertwine my icons themes together and that's how i do it
<Dr_Willis> rkvirani:  ubuntu dosent use runlevles like other disrtos do
<joakimk> Dr_Willis: no, I want changes in file1 and file2 to be used, both, as long as they don't conflict...
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<intick> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<dangerFlakes> xbmc
<sivakumar> Dr_Willis, how to set them
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: take a screenshot and post it on www.imageshack.us
<Weazel> aight sec
<deddly> dnivra: Fixed that problem, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  check the grub2 docs/guides -  It should be listed near the top opf /etc/default/grub
<deddly> Does anyone know if there is a simple command to test sound?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: that's why i frown apon ubuntu.  the rc levels and the xorg.conf upset me a ton when they first changed it
<rkvirani> deddly: sound is very complicated in linux.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: but i still love it at the same time
<nit-wit> sivakumar, here is a great tutorial on tweaking grub2 look in the signature for more grub fun. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<rkvirani> there are a few different sound servers.
<deddly> rkvirani: Yes I
<Us3r_Unfriendly> pulse and alsa
<deddly> rkvirani: Yes I am just getting to realise that lol
<joakimk> Dr_Willis: Did that make sense? Like, if line 1 is changed in file1, and line 3 is changed in file2, I want the output file to contain *both* of these modifications
<Us3r_Unfriendly> to start
<deddly> rkvirani: I just though there might be a simple sound sample I could play to see if it's working
<Dr_Willis> joakimk:  what if theres a blank line ahead of one line thats ot changed.. it can get complex.
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  upstart is much cleaner then sysv stuff.  it was a needed change.
<joakimk> Dr_Willis: well, then I'd want to have that line... I see your point. But SVN does this, right?
<Dr_Willis> joakimk:  no idea. I dont code much
<Us3r_Unfriendly> joakimk: your going to deffinitly wanna look more into that via the web.  Rc manages the daemons and other auto starting services you'll need
<rkvirani> Anyone know how to change the default runlevel in ubuntu, I cant find /etc/inittab!!!
<dangerFlakes> ok, I think i figured it out, conflicting nvidia drivers
<dangerFlakes> the one i have installed is not metting me remove it and install the correct one
<joakimk> Us3r_Unfriendly: what's Rc?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: i agree with upstart
<rkvirani> deddly: I think there might be one in your home directory
<Us3r_Unfriendly> joakimk: /etc/rc.local
<Us3r_Unfriendly> joakimk: your runlevels
<Dr_Willis> rkvirani:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels any more. what  are you trying to acomplish by altering runlevels?
<joakimk> Us3r_Unfriendly: ah. Thanks.
<deddly> rkvirani: ok...well I can't see one. Never mind
<Dr_Willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<neverwhere> any one trying out lubuntu?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> neverwhere: never tried it
<Dr_Willis> neverwhere:  it works decently well. lacking in a few ways, but over all - very useable
<deddly> I have a clean install after I wrecked my sound. Can anyone please help be install the right componants to avoid buzzing/clicking audio? I want to play mp3 and I want low system demands
<neverwhere> i agree, i am currently using it on a sandisk flash drive and running quite well :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> neverwhere: not saying it is bad or anything...i just never got to using it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> neverwhere: i want to though and gentoo
<neverwhere> to me it's rather a lesser gnome, and i'm curious with gentoo just as well.
<Dr_Willis> You dont hear a lot about gentoo these days. :)
<Dr_Willis> when lubuntu gets officially supported  - i bet it will take off big time
<neverwhere> gentoo seems that it is sort of like BSD
<r00t4rd3d> i think ive tried every linux distro made
<neverwhere> which im also a lil curious about
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: I use a live gentoo disk to remove malware from windows machines when I have customers
<neverwhere> what do you use on gentoo to remove crapware from windows???
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *as a side job
<sivakumar> deddly, whats the problem
<meg_> how to install ymessenger
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i got a 10 iso's on one flash drive tool :) to do that. heh.
<Dr_Willis> !im | meg_
<ubottu> meg_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<meg_> how to install ymessenger in linux
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  use some IM client that supports yahoo, or try meebo.com
<r00t4rd3d> meg kmess ftw !
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  last i checked the official yahoo program for linux - was like outdated..
<neverwhere> meg try pidin, empathy kopete, they all support yahoo messager
<deddly> sivakumar: I was experiencing clicking and crackling when playing sound, so I tried installing Open Sound System and nothing worked at all. Nobody could help me get ALSA back so I reinstalled the entire OS. I now have a clean install and would like to avoid the same problems.
<meg_> were can i download ymessenger for linux and how to install it
<Dr_Willis> deddly:  what OSS did you install exactly?
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  are you even reading what people are saying to you?
<meg_> kinux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: i made it with openshot...I got to say i like it better than pitivi
<Weazel> Us3r_Unfriendly: sry totally missed ur request--- >  http://img17.imageshack.us/g/desktop1u.png/
<meg_> linux
<deddly> Dr_Willis: I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<rkpisanu> is it possible to mount file without root permission ? mount -o loop new.root.bin /tmp/smaller
<meg_> how to install yahoo messenger for linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Weazel: i gots to say i like the setup
<Dr_Willis> rkpisanu:   theres the 'fuse' tools that can let ysers do it. there may be other ways
<neverwhere> yeah, meg, i encourage you to install pidgin as i consider that to be the defacto IM app for any linux distro IMHO. what disrto r u using meg???
<deddly> Dr_Willis: I only installed OSS because I thought it might help me get rid of the crackling noise
<rkpisanu> Dr_Willis, thanks, but what is other way ?
<Weazel> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks :D, many things intertwined to create all of that, got a bit lazy with the icons, since i need to change the icons manually every single place from small to big ^_^ thats why i asked
<Dr_Willis> deddly:   youmay want to try updaeting the alsa drivers/system.
<Weazel> Us3r_Unfriendly: oh well i guess its time to get back to work now
<r00t4rd3d> wow pidgin and kmess look the same :/
<Dr_Willis> rkpisanu:  you can set up sudo to allow specific commands perhaps.
<meg_> but how to do it
<rkpisanu> Dr_Willis, i want to avoid sudo
<linux_probe> lol
<Dr_Willis> rkpisanu:  then use fuse. that would be the safest way i imagine
<neverwhere> meg what distro r u using???
<deddly> Dr_Willis: First, though, Gstreamer codecs are the ones I want, right?
<rkpisanu> ok
<Dr_Willis> deddly:  Huh? I always install ubuntu-restrict3ed-extras
<meg_> iam using linux os but i cant install ym
<deddly> Dr_Willis: Oh ok I'll try that
<ShaRose> anyone know of a a windows CE version of wubi?
<Dr_Willis> ShaRose:  i would be suprised if such a thing existed
<ShaRose> yeah I figured I'd ask
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  you mean the YM client from the yahoo web site?
<meg_> you did asnwer my question
<ShaRose> trying to get netbook ection on an easy pc
<jepong> hi... can i install unity shell on my maverick desktop? thanks
<ShaRose> sister get a free one at her Christmas party, so
<ShaRose> got
<Dr_Willis> ShaRose:  i saw some mini-netbooks that came witn windowsce over the weekend.. wife wanted one.. i wouldent let her get one. Im not even sure tha twindows ce can run normal windows apps.
<zeppelin101> can i use gparted to re-size a partition on a hard drive on which ubuntu is installed and from which it is running from?
<ShaRose> can't
<ShaRose> this one uses ARM as well
<Dr_Willis> ShaRose:  they are basically going to use what they came with then.   reason i wouldent let her get one.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> zeppelin101: yes but it's safe to do it from a live cd though
<Dr_Willis> ShaRose:  ther are ARM based ubuntu/linux ouyt. if it can boot from flash
<meg_> plzzz tell me how to install yahoo messenger for linux and download it
<ShaRose> Yeah
<ShaRose> trying to get it to do that
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  use one of the many IM clients in the package manager software center.  most all of them can do Yahoo and many other Im chat protiocals at the same time.
<zeppelin101> Us3r_Unfriendly: i run into a strange problem when I try to re-size an ext4 & an ntfs partition whether gparted is running off ubuntu or off a live cd..
<r00t4rd3d> meg , we need to know what distro of linux are you running , ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  install and use pidgin perhaps. 'sudo apt-get install pidgin'
<meg_> ubuntu
<zeppelin101> Us3r_Unfriendly: also, do i need to unmount a FS before i can re-size it? ( i think yes..)
<Dr_Willis> zeppelin101:  definatly YES
<Dr_Willis> zeppelin101:  i tend to use live cd's to do that task. so everything is unmounted
<r00t4rd3d> meg open a terminal and type this sudo apt-get install pidgin
<zeppelin101> Dr_ thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> meg_: i agree with r00t4rd3d
<r00t4rd3d> meg or you can get it in the synaptic package manager
<neverwhere> meg if you are using ubuntu, than just use empathy to IM people using the yahoo protocal. is there some thing special you are trying to do that empathy does not support??
<rigved> meg_: yes. use empathy is very good ^^
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Zed`: yes
<meg_> yes i do it sudu in termenal
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<r00t4rd3d> Applications , Internet , pidgin
<neverwhere> lol, i was saying that from the begining, just sudo apt-get install pidgin
<neverwhere> press "y"
<neverwhere> lol
<Dr_Willis> hit the big key that says 'e n t e r' .....
<Dr_Willis> or just go to meebo.com to do your IM work.
<narcislinux> see this http://narcistux.wordpress.com/
<Dr_Willis> I think theres some alterantive to meebo these days also.
<neverwhere> dr willis, since that mostall distors have some IM client that works with almost all IM's it is almost pointless to use anything else
<neverwhere> though IMHO i think empathy is garbage, and kopete is fairly decent, pidgin still takes the fame
<Xyeklops79> hey
<Xyeklops79> I need help installing Qwest wireless internet that has Vista crap on it
<Xyeklops79> I got the self installation
 * skraito hi guys need tester for http://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/19/0x71-perl-logger-to-syslog-simple-key-logger/ sory to advertise is a simple keylogger using syslog
<neverwhere> >>> uh be more specific
<Xyeklops79> Please use my name to let me know your talkin to me
<meg_> the pidgin is complete what do next
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  run pidgin
<Xyeklops79> Can anybody help me to install Qwest wireless
<Dr_Willis> it should be in themenus. somewhere
<meg_> how run pidgin
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  Look in the menus?
<Dr_Willis> or run 'pidgin' from a terminal
<Xyeklops79> I got my terminal up but dont know how to install it?
<neverwhere> as said befpre meg, pidgin is going to be under applications/ internet
<neverwhere> for the buntus anyway
<Dr_Willis> Xyeklops79:  you may want to check the forums for that . If its xp/wndows binary/exeucatles. those proberly wont do what you need
<neverwhere> *gnome
<skraito> any one can test this script ? sorry to advertise again
<skraito> http://yohanespatra.wordpress.com/2010/12/19/0x71-perl-logger-to-syslog-simple-key-logger/
<skraito> see whether its working
<Xyeklops79> Vista
<skraito> on your ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> skraito:  take it elsewhere to advertise.
<IdleOne> skraito: please stop advertising
<elricsfate> Guys anyway to get a .net app running in wine? It told me to install the windows version of mono which I have done.
<Xyeklops79> Call Klops for short
<skraito> nah i need help
<skraito> not advertising here
<skraito> : (
<Dr_Willis> skraito:  and how is it ubuntu support related exactly
<elricsfate> Anyone?
<elricsfate> Please?
<Xyeklops79> It has alot of Windows Vista crap on it
<Dr_Willis> elricsfate:  perhaps ask in #winehq or check the wine forums
<neverwhere> blah, no wine... jut another excuse to run windows garbage
<Xyeklops79> But its the best I can get for now
<elricsfate> I have done all of that Dr_Willis
<elricsfate> Wine HQ was useless
<elricsfate> they told me to use google which I had already done
<Dr_Willis> elricsfate:  they are the wine experts.   theres the forums also i guess.
<elricsfate> and they told me what I already knew by linking me to some pages I had already read
<elricsfate> well it seems the wine experts were not that expert :/
<Xyeklops79> Dr Willis How do I find the forums for that then?
<Dr_Willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Xyeklops79> Ok thank you much :)
<meg_> how run pidgin dont familiar in linux
<Dr_Willis> meg_:  it has an icon in themenus.. or in a terminal type 'pidgin'
<Dr_Willis> !manual | meg_
<ubottu> meg_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<neverwhere> WTF is qwest wireless anyway?!
<Dr_Willis> neverwhere:  i think its some cellphpne thing
<Xyeklops79> Its an internet company in MN
<Xyeklops79> and cable
 * skraito say hi all
<Dr_Willis> If its a normal ISp. i cant imagine what they want you to install in the first place.
<Xyeklops79> hi
<neverwhere> why would you need to install anything for that?
<chainlock>  hi
<Xyeklops79> Its a self Install CD
<Dr_Willis> some isps have helper tools you can isntall. but not needed for the most part.
<skraito> hi chainlock and xyeklops
<skraito> mind to help testing a script ?
<skraito> perl script ?
<Dr_Willis> Xyeklops79:  and how are you connected to the internet? router/modem/cable/dsl? sme fancy wireless modem?
<systemg33k> how do i get evolution to check "all" my folders?
<Administrator_> auto
<chainlock> im on an android phone
<neverwhere> in my experience there is absolutly no need to install software like that to get connected
<Xyeklops79> Its a DSL
<chainlock> i cant sorry
<IdleOne> skraito: stop asking for testers for your script. it has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !dsl | Xyeklops79
<ubottu> Xyeklops79: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Xyeklops79> But right now Im going off unsecure link lol
<meg_> pidgin run what do next
<Administrator_> you  can iinstall ubuntu on android phone?
<chainlock> yes
<skraito> i wonder why so many people just get offended so quickly
<skraito> i just need to test it on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Administrator_:  i think ive seen videos of that done.
<chainlock> with andchat
<IdleOne> skraito: install ubuntu and test it yourself
<neverwhere> meg it should have promt you to type the handle of your yahoo account and password, after that your yahoo freinds should have come up
<neverwhere> just like AIM
<elricsfate> Anyone that can help with my wine problem? Winehq was ZERO help
<neverwhere> sorry, i cannot help i think wine is another way to stay dependant on windoes
<Xyeklops79> DR you said something about Freenode? What was that again and how do I get to that?
<Dr_Willis> Xyeklops79:  you are on freenode...
<neverwhere> lol
<Xyeklops79> lol sorry
<Xyeklops79> You said that there was something I do in here to help me along also
<neverwhere> klops what are you using to chat with us???
<Dr_Willis> I donrt recall mentionign Freenode at all.
 * Dr_Willis has a short attention span.
<Administrator_> andchat is not opensouce
<Xyeklops79> Im not familiar with this chat at all... I onlt know to come here for help
<Xyeklops79> Ummm Xchat IRC
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Xyeklops79> ok it was someone else
<elricsfate> neverwhere: Thanks for you opinion despite me not asking for it. I came here to ask for help not your opinion on what you use.
<tristan3199us1> my ubuntu has changed.. what did i do.. i lost my audio button on the toolbar at the top of the screen.
<neverwhere> i still dont particularly understand what it is your trying to do klops otherwise i could help
<Xyeklops79> yeah it what my cousin put on here for me to use
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  either it crashes, or you accidently removed it while removing other stuff from the panel.
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel | tristan3199us1
<intick> tristan3199us1: re-add notification zone
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | tristan3199us1
<ubottu> tristan3199us1: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<neverwhere> elricsfate, i know, im sorry just had to state it. dont want to offend
<elricsfate> neverwhere: well this is a support channel. Not a channel to state things.
<Xyeklops79> I got this self install CD for DSL and cant get the sh!t to open
<systemg33k> how do i get evolution to check "all" (like spam) my folders?
<Xyeklops79> or install
<systemg33k> there is no option under Receiving Options
<meg_> what cant add inpidgin
<neverwhere> my bad. i will keep the comments to my self as far as that goes elricsfate
<tristan3199us1> thanks dr willis.. also some icons have changed.. like my folders look different and a few other icons have changed.. can i do something in terminal to reset to looks of things..
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  ubuntu-tweak has a tool to totally reset all settings
<tristan3199us1> from the repos?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  or play with teh appearance settings to get what you like
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Xyeklops79> So is there inside the Browser folder to run to get it to install
<tristan3199us1> thanks again..
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-tweak - not in the repos. google for it
<DSteele> join #fluxbox
<DSteele> oops
<meg_> what can add pidgin i need use yahoo messenger
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all. Does anyone know where to get themes for gnome?
<ashido> hello?
<rigved> meg_: use empathy. it supports yahoo messager
<rigved> !info community-themes | SeanInSeattle
<ubottu> SeanInSeattle: community-themes (source: community-themes): desktop artwork by the Ubuntu community. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23.1 (maverick), package size 240 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<meg_> how to install yahoo messenger in linux ubuntu
<neverwhere> meg_ if you are reading this< you should have been able to select a protocol, like AIM, or Yahoo, or what ever when prompted for a messenger service. Select one of them, and enter username and password. your friends should come up when the program connects to the yahoo server.
<Syria> Guys please tell me how to unzip a file using terminal? is it sudo unzip file.zip ?
<zcat[1]> you don't have to sudo EVERYTHING
<databits> what is the best virtualization software to run on ubuntu desktop 10.10 ?
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<neverwhere> databits, virtualbox
<x_> o
<Xyeklops79> what do you mean you dont have to sudo everything??? lol I sudo everything lol
<x_> !
<databits> neverwhere: thank you
<yop129> can someone provide support with setting up ear candy, can't get it working
<Xyeklops79> I sudo alot to everything i do
<Xyeklops79> lol
<Xyeklops79> How do you not sudo everything?
<skraito> guys any gamer here for ubuntu
<skraito> ?
<skraito> anyone can run allods succesfully on wine ?
<zcat[1]> drives me NUTS.. people sudo to unzip or wget then complain that "linux ALWAYS has permission things getting in the way" ..
<zcat[1]> well if you SUDO everything all your files end up owned by root!
<zcat[1]> unnecessarily...
<Syria> Guys how can unzip a file using therminal please?
<deddly> My sound is really wierd. When I play a song, sometimes there is no sound at all, sometimes the song plays but with odd clicking, sometimes I just get a loud buzz like it's repeating part of the song over and over very fast and occasionally, though not often, the song plays with no problems. What is causing this and can it be fixed?
<yop129> so anyone here have any experience with ear candy?
<zcat[1]>  /rant
<zcat[1]> Syria:  just unzip x finename.zip  NO SUDO!!!!
<Syria> zcat[1] ahaaa no sudo thats it
<Xyeklops79> REALLY zcat??? Damn, then all my shit is owned by Root!?
<meg_> how to download yahoo messenger for linux ubuntu
<meg_> how to download yahoo messenger for linux ubuntu using termenal
<yop129> meg_: u want yahoo or an alternate?
<databits> what is the best mp3... general audio player? Hoping to find something along the lines of winamp....
<yop129> meg_: there's empathy that comes with it that u can use
<Syria> zcat[1] can you please tell me how to remove a folder? a whole folder?
<deddly> databits: audacious is nice
<zcat[1]> meg_:  try just using pidgin, it's already installed
<zcat[1]> Syria:  rm -rf foldername
<databits> deddly ... thanks
<deddly> databits: and it can use winamp skins
<systemg33k> <zcat[1]>actually i think empathy is installed not pidgin
<Syria> zcat[1] Thank you very much, I am still trying to learn using the terminal it is awesome.
<zcat[1]> Err sorry.. used to be called pidgin?! I can't remember
<Ablaqui> Hola
<yop129> zcat[1]: it's empathy in 10.10
<systemg33k> <zcat[1]>no is called pidgin.
<systemg33k> ya
<Ablaqui> Algun español?
<alesan> hi, how can I download the sources for a package that I have installed?
<alesan> the package is "xawtv"
<zcat[1]> anyhow... ubuntu has an IM client that handles just about every common IM network. You don't need to install another
<deddly> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meg_> how to download yahoo messenger for linux ubuntu
<zcat[1]> .. and if you really did need to install another you'd be better advised to find one in the software center rather than downloading something from terminal
<yop129> meg_: alright keep repeating urself when people are responding to u and u're ignoring them
<systemg33k> meg_: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Yahoo-Messenger-Download-2.html
<dw-> meg_: google it
<systemg33k> meg_: download the ubuntu one and install it
<alesan> yes but how to download the "sources" of a package
<On|Off> Hello
<dw-> meg_: sorry not meant to be rude http://google.com/search?q=yahoo+messenger+ubuntu
<zcat[1]> alesan:  pt-get source IIRC...
<zcat[1]> alesan:  apt-get source IIRC...
<alesan> zcat[1], and where will I find the sources?
<zcat[1]> /usr/src
<zcat[1]> alesan:  it'll arrive as a tarball in /usr/src
<tristan3199us1> meg just use wine....
<tristan3199us1> or pidgin..
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<noonian> alesan, you need to make sure the appropriate lines are uncommented out in /etc/apt/sources.list also
<deddly> Can anyone help me with my sound probem? It's really wierd. When I play a song, sometimes there is no sound at all, sometimes the song plays but with odd clicking, sometimes I just get a loud buzz like it's repeating part of the song over and over very fast and occasionally, though not often, the song plays with no problems. What is causing this and can it be fixed?
<alesan> noonian, which line do I need for xawtv?
<zcat[1]> alesan:  also yeah, you need to enable all the src repos .. you can do that through software sources or synaptic or just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list directly..
<meg_> how to download ymessenger for linux ubuntu
<alesan> meg_, you can use firefow or wget
<alesan> firefox
<noonian> alesan, just uncomment all the deb-src ones for the ones you have enabled already
<yop129> does pulseaudio come as standard in 10.10?
<On|Off> Using gnome-system-log, is there a way the log displays the bottom of the selected log file instead of the beginning ? It' s rather anoying.
<tristan3199us1> i have an issue.. i want to put an 8gig file on usb.. it gets 80 percent done or so and has an error saying the file is too large.. not that im out of room but the file is too large... what does this mean...
<meg_> i dont have firefow
<darth_grantius> tristan3199us1: what file system?
<deddly> No sound experts here?
<darth_grantius> fat can only have file sizes of 4gb iirc
<darth_grantius> same with fat32
<tristan3199us1> my ntsf usb or my ext3 HD..
<deploy> For months my Ubuntu has been freezing a couple of times a day. Total lock up. Cant even get to a TTY to run top. Which log might give me a clue or what can I do to track down the problem?
<alesan> meg_, firefox
<zcat[1]> tristan3199us1:  sounds like your USB is FAT32 not NTFS...
<yop129> tristan3199us1: ur USB drive, what file system?
<yop129> tristan3199us1: try formatting the USB to NTFS
<systemg33k> In thunderbird I have second mail account but no Spam folder shows up. Why?
<tristan3199us1> i tried them all.. i reformatted the usb like 10 times to every possible file system
<yop129> tristan3199us1: but backup everything first obviouslly
<yop129> hmm
<tristan3199us1> i dont need anything on the usb drive... i just want a huge iso to fit on my 16 gb drive..
<yop129> what's the exact error it gives?
<tristan3199us1> it says the file is too large to be split??
<tristan3199us1> i didnt ask anything to be split tho
<lulzcat> PIT PIT CHEST
<tristan3199us1> lulzcat is an advertisement.. ban it..
<rigved> deploy: see somewhere in /var/log. not sure which log has the required info.
<databits> what is a good program to handle RAR archives ?
<deploy> Neither am I!
<tristan3199us1> should i do a rar archive and move that to the drive..
<zcat[1]> databits:  install rar/unrar, I think fileroller (built into gnome) will then use that as a back end so you just double-click and it opens like any other archive..
<zcat[1]> databits:  otherwise you can use rar and unrar from the terminal ...
<skraito> hi guys in ubuntu when we do full partition does it install grub
<skraito> i dont see grub on my screen when boot up
<Jragon> Is there a way to chmod one folder(htdocs) and it chmods everthing else insideof it?
<Jragon> Sorry, I didn't mean to leave.
<tristan3199us1> so basically nobody knows why i cant put it on my ntsf usb..
<yop129> tristan3199us1: try copying the file through command line
<zcat[1]> skraito:  if there's only one OS installed, GRUB2 gets configured to just boot straight into it so you won't see the GRUB menu
<yop129> tristan3199us1: do it in the terminal
<skraito> oh crap
<zcat[1]> skraito:  if you want to see it hold the shift key
<rigved> skraito: press "Shift" just before the boot process starts. you'll see the boot menu
<tristan3199us1> will do yop129
<skraito> i dont have vista cd
<skraito> now i am stuck
<skraito> any suggestion i want to get rid of my ubuntu
<rigved> skraito: ^^
<skraito> but stuck with grub
<yop129> does anyone use ear candy?
<skraito> and my damn asus laptop dont come with window vista cd
<Jragon> Sorry, I didn't mean to leave.
<skraito> oh man life sux
<Jragon> Is there a way to chmod one folder(htdocs) and it chmods everthing else insideof it?
<rigved> skraito: ^^ check what zcat[1] and I have said earlier
<skraito> chmod -R
<tristan3199us1> sounds self inflicted skraito
<agus> how to download file from internet via ssh and leave the process
<zcat[1]> skraito:  in the past I've used Ubuntu's 'mbr' package to install a generic MBR that's sufficient to get WinXP booted. I think Vista and Seven have a much more complicated boot sequence though
<yop129> agus: why ssh u can use wget usually
<tristan3199us1> download the iso and burn it...
<Jragon> Skraito, od you just type chmod 777 -r /odt/lampp/htdocs?
<skraito> if i am not wrong chmod -R 777 directory
<Jragon> In root...
<skraito> man chmod
<rigved> skraito: are you unable to get the grub boot menu after pressing "Shift"?
<Jragon> I'll try that.
<agus> I already use wget using ssh, can I close terminal without stop the process
<zcat[1]> skraito:  so you had a dusl-boot system and you removed the ubuntu partition?
<skraito> nope i wanted to get rid of ubuntu
<tristan3199us1> is there anything i can use to get more familiar with the terminal...
<yop129> tristan3199us1: there are commands online
<zcat[1]> skraito:  so this is really a windows problem... you're on the wrong channel ;)
<Peddy> is 7zip included in ubuntu by default?
<yop129> tristan3199us1: the copy command would be cp, so try searching terminal cp on google
<Jragon> Is there a way to see the what folders are chmodded?
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  i dont think so
<rigved> !terminal | tristan3199us1
<ubottu> tristan3199us1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (maverick), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Peddy> ah, ty
<agus>  I already use wget using ssh to download file, can I close terminal without stop the process?
<Peddy> Dr_Willis, do you know of any included archival software that supports passwords?
<JimboLimbo> Morning, I've been having problems with vnc (x11vnc/remote desktop/vncserver) running and when I remote to the machine it randomly restarts my gdm, any help on what is going on?
<rigved> agus: no
<yop129> !info earcandy
<ubottu> earcandy (source: earcandy): PulseAudio sound management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5~bzr75-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 43 kB, installed size 408 kB
<agus> is there anyway?
<zcat[1]> agus:  in future, run 'screen' first .. then ctrl-A D will detatch the session, screen -X will reattach it.
<yop129> cool, didn't know there was feature like that
<Jragon> Is there a way to see the what folders are chmodded?
<tristan3199us1> i visited something called 4chan.. somebody at work was talking about it and i thought i would see for myself..
<tristan3199us1> now it has its own menu with file edit ect..
<tristan3199us1> why..
<Jragon> Is there a way to see the what folders are chmodded?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  what are you talking about?
<yop129> tristan3199us1: see what? lol, it's not that kind of cp
<tristan3199us1> sorry.. off subject..
<agus> I dont understand the step
<Dr_Willis> Jragon:  ls -al , shows the modes on files/dirs
<tristan3199us1> firefox says at the top .. "file, edit, view, history, 4chan, help...
<Jragon> So if i cd to /opt/lampp/htdocs then do ls-al it will show me?
<yop129> tristan3199us1: and he broke the rules by telling u and u broke the rules by saying it here
<Dr_Willis> Jragon:  try it and see.. and its ls -al (with a space)
<zcat[1]> !info screen | agus
<ubottu> agus: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 595 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<tristan3199us1> rules of the site???
<yop129> tristan3199us1: post a screenshot
<yop129> tristan3199us1: yeah
<tristan3199us1> am i banned.. lol
<JimboLimbo> Morning, I've been having problems with vnc (x11vnc/remote desktop/vncserver) running and when I remote to the machine it randomly restarts my gdm, any help on what is going on
<databits> zcat: what is the program called that is used for rar/unrar ?
<Jragon> Hmm... It shows a whole load of info and then down the side it has my folders highlighted in green
<Jragon> There is also . and ..
<yop129> tristan3199us1: lol it's off topic let's not talk about it here, post a screenshot of the problem u're having with the menus
<zcat[1]> databits:  the one for rar is called "rar" and the one to unrar is called "unrar" -- ;-)
<Jragon> What is the floodbot thing?
<alesan> is this a takeover attempt?
<Gnea> Jragon: normal stuff
<Gnea> alesan: impossible to do here
<JimboLimbo> silly you cant take over a services channel
<skraito> what is the torrent downloader prefered on ubuntu ?
<databits> I'm going to guess that is cli based program correct ? Is there a rar/unrar program that is gui based ?
<chyyk> hu
<chyyk> hi
<JimboLimbo> skraito, qbittorent or deluge
<Peddy> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jragon> Dr_Willis so what does it mean?
<skraito> thx
<Gnea> databits: file roller
<tristan3199us1> yop129: want to pm me and inform me how "it" works
<rigved> !floodbot | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<zcat[1]> Jragon:  there's a dozen floodbots, so when one person accidentally posts three lines in a row it gets followed by a dozen bots opping up and changing modes....
<tristan3199us1> and will do..
<rigved> !flood | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<yop129> so no one here knows about earcandy?
<Gnea> Jragon: they prevent flooding, plain and simple.
<tristan3199us1> i know of skullcandy
<sagaci> Earcandy?
<JimboLimbo> has anyone had problems with vncserver/x11vnc randomly restarting gdm? need assistance
<zcat[1]> !earcandy
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  i heard about it once ages ago.. and thats about it.
<databits> Gnea what is the best way to install file roller ... using the synaptic package installer ?
<Peddy> !gzip
<sacarlson> databits: seems nautilus does almost all the un compresion I normaly need,  I think you can add more to it if needed
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  could be a dead project. ive not seen it mentioned in quite some time
<Gnea> databits: yeah, it should already be there
<yop129> Dr_Willis: trying to get it working, seems like good app, but can't get it to function
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  never really tried it. check its homepage if it has issues
<Jragon> Gnea: lol, first time i saw them i thought they were for flooding.
<Jragon> Thanks Dr_Willis
<JimboLimbo> has anyone had problems with vncserver/x11vnc randomly restarting gdm? which requires me to ssh and restart x11vnc/vncserver again, need assistance
<databits> sacarlson: does nautilus have a feature where you can right click on the file and select uncompress here ? that way you don't have to go threw and open the program to uncompress the files ?
<sagaci> No jimbo
<Syria> #join #ubuntu-server
<`marianne`> i have a randomish question... does *any* OS currently support the use of 3D displays to do things like make windows float at different depths, or above the wallpaper, etc?
<yop129> Dr_Willis: i did, nothing on the homepage except features, changelog, and how to dl it, does pulseaudio come standard with ubuntu 10.10?
<Syria> :S
<nawri> hi
<sagaci> Ubuntu doesn't
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  pulse audio is standard.. has been for years
<JimboLimbo> `marianne`: yea compiz does that
<NoobTester> hi all
<Dr_Willis> databits:  i have such a menu item here.. not sure where it came from.
<`marianne`> JimboLimbo, neat, thanks :) was just looking at what display i'd want to get if i became stupidly rich hehe
<rigved> `marianne`: JimboLimbo means that ubuntu does , when used with compiz
<JimboLimbo> correct
<`marianne`> even better then!
<sacarlson> databits: normaly I just double click it in nautilus and it opens compressed files in an arkive manager
<Jragon> How do I record audio? I have downloaded audacity, using my inbuilt microphone it does not pick up anything. Please help thanks.
<NoobTester> channel for ubuntu ita?
<`marianne`> or, you know, if 3D TVs become less expensive
<deddly> My sound is really weird. When I play a song, sometimes there is no sound at all, sometimes the song plays but with odd clicking, sometimes I just get a loud buzz like it's repeating part of the song over and over very fast and occasionally, though not often, the song plays with no problems. However the song starts off, that's how it plays all the way through. What is causing this and can it be fixed?
<JimboLimbo> Jragon: make sure the right mic is selected
<sacarlson> databits: there is a right click to compress things
<rigved> !it | NoobTester
<ubottu> NoobTester: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jragon> How?
<yop129> Dr_Willis: alright, hmm
<Jragon> Also when i plug in my amp to the audio soccet it doesnt pick up anything.
<JimboLimbo> Jragon: check audio settings also install pulse audio volume control
<Jragon> Whats the sorce for that so i can do the apt-get install thing.
<databits> I just tried opening up the file with the default program that was allready installed which is "file-roller" rar files are not supported :(
<JimboLimbo> Jragon: just search synaptic for exactly what i wrote
<Dr_Willis> !rar | databits
<ubottu> databits: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> databits:  you have to install the proper 'rar' bianries to add support to fileroler for them
<Jragon> Okey.
<Dr_Willis> databits:  7zip also has rar extensions you can install.
<databits> ubottu: thanks alot bro
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JimboLimbo> lol
<sagaci> They're proprietary, right?
<Jragon> An error occured when opening Synamptic:
<Jragon> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Dr_Willis> jabalsad:  you got a redundant entry in your sources listing.. its not a critical error. (or sholdent be)
<Jragon> JimboLimbo, there is nothing on the list when i search.
<JimboLimbo> Jragon: check your repos that they are all enabled..then update it, then search
<databits> dr willis: which program would you recomend installing to handle all my archiving ?
<JimboLimbo> it's called PulseAudio Volume Control
<sagaci> PAVC
<Dr_Willis> databits:  i just use the command line. and perhaps 'mc'
<databits> I think I might have found a good package :)
<sagaci> Which one?
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to let cairo-dock display the icons from the applications menu?
<sacarlson> databits: it seems in this post they seem to think that file roller can support rar but I'm not sure myself http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21375.html
<Jragon> JimboLimbo, how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  it can IF you have the rar binaries installed.
<sacarlson> databits: Dr_Willis: there ya go install the rar libs then
<sagaci> Binary blobs
<databits> well I downloaded the 7zip
<databits> it said that it installed correctly... but now I'm unsure how to get to the program
<Dr_Willis> databits:  i install the 7zip stuff and the rar binaries.. and bascialy can extract anything i find.
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.10-1 (maverick), package size 100 kB, installed size 252 kB
<forteller> Hi, does anyone know if I have to do anything special to get Wine to recognize USBs?
<databits> it has been a long time sense I have ran ubuntu desktop... I know there is a way to add programs to the applications menu
<sacarlson> databits: well 7zip isn't unrar,  you would also need to install that with apt-get install unrar
<Dr_Willis> !info p7zip-rar
<ubottu> p7zip-rar (source: p7zip-rar): non-free rar module for p7zip. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.04~ds.1-1 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 156 kB
<databits> it said right on the package description, that it was capable of decompressing rar files
<Dr_Willis> 7zip has a module for ar :)
<root_> what   up
<databits> ubottu: where did you find that ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> databits:  i searched the package manager. :)  synaptic
<root_> where are the woman
<Dr_Willis>  sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-rar  unrar rar  unp
<sagaci> #ubuntu-women? :)
<bazhang> root_, wrong network
<yop129> does anyone know where i can get documentation for earcandy?
<bazhang> sagaci, dont suggest that
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  if theres none at the homepage.. check its source.
<dalbelo> How do I refresh the /etc/network/interfaces file to make changes take effect without reboot computer?
<databits> installing now
<databits> ok it is installed... how do I go about running the program now ?
<sacarlson> databits: double click on the file I guess
<Dr_Willis> databits:  what program?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! My mic. mute problem is solved, with r00t4rd3d 's help. Thanks r00t4rd3d .
<Dr_Willis> databits:  i just 'unp archivename' and it extracts it for me 99.999% of the time. :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> But the mic input works slowly. But I don't know what keywords to search by. Someone can help me?
<yop129> Dr_Willis: whatchu talking about willis (sorry, couldn't resist), but seriously the source code might have documentation inside it?
<Jragon> Bye.
<JimboLimbo> has anyone had problems with vncserver/x11vnc randomly restarting gdm? which requires me to ssh and restart x11vnc/vncserver again, need assistance.  only randonly restarts gdm when vnc is loaded btw.
<sagaci> Might
<deanc> I see there's a community project to put ubuntu on intel macs, but is it pretty unstable?
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  if it dosent.. well.. we cant learn about stuff thats not documented/exists...
<dalbelo> How do I refresh network setting in /etc/network/interfaces without rebooting the computer?
<bazhang> deanc, you mean ppc? it works fine on intel macs
<Dr_Willis> deanc:  ive never heard it called unstable..  its intel hardware basically. with just a few changes. Check the forums perjhaps? it seems used quite a lot.
<Dr_Willis> deanc:  ppc - is a WHOLE nother disaster. :)
<ohir> dalbelo: ifup / ifdown will do the trick
<ohir> dalbelo: ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0
<dalbelo> thx
<sagaci> He's probably referring to EFI
<deanc> bazhang, Dr_Willis: well im thinking of buying a macbook air but I *really* dont wanna use OSX
<ohir> dalbelo: its better to do ifdown before you fiddle with interfaces file
<Dr_Willis> deanc:  then why spend the extra $$$?  i dont see the point.
<JimboLimbo> why spend so much on a macbook air?
<JimboLimbo> lol
<JimboLimbo> no point then
<bazhang> deanc, works perfectly well on my intel iMac
<deanc> because it's so pretty and light!
<dpy> deanc, yeah, why spend so much money on looks
<Dr_Willis> deanc:  buy 2 normal laptops.. and you dont have to carry it around.
<deanc> Because I have the money to waste? :)
<dpy> deanc, hardware isn't worth the $$$
<deanc> By all means *please* find me a laptop that thin with same specs :>
<JimboLimbo> deanc: then waste it on your local charity
<ohir> Dr_Willis: its for someone who already has a mac
<rigved> JimboLimbo: try #virt at irc.oftc.net.
<Dr_Willis> You can get some very nice useable laptops in the $500 range.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JimboLimbo> rigved how come?
<rigved> JimboLimbo: for your VNC problem
<Eduard> hello guys
<JimboLimbo> but its a problem on ubuntu
<Eduard> could someone help me with 10.10 install
<sagaci> Ok ed
<sagaci> Fire away
<yop129> Eduard: wat do u need
<databits> ok I got it working now  :)
<rigved> JimboLimbo: yes. but you might get help there too. it's for gtk based vnc, i think
<Eduard> i want to install nvidia-96 drivers, after install i run nvidia-xconfig as root, so that new xorg.conf could be created
<Eduard> after rebot i get to tty1
<JimboLimbo> im having problems with any vnc in general
<Eduard> so the driver doesn't work
<JimboLimbo> remote desktop/vncserver/x11vnc
<databits> ok now I have another question... I do alot of web development, and I was using dreamweaver.  Would "wine" run dreamweaver well, or is there a application that is up to par with dreamweaver that is designed for linux ?
<Eduard> any ideas???
<JimboLimbo> databits: osalt.com
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Seems solved by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<JimboLimbo> databits and wine can run certain versions check it at winehq.com
<sagaci> Ed, can you startx
<Eduard> didin't try, I'm now on fedora, I'll reinstall my system back to ubuntu and try it, and btw, deleting xorg.conf and restarting system seems to do the trick
<sagaci> Did you tweak the file
<Eduard> no, it was default, generated by nvidia-xconfig
<a_> hi, i have a problem with conky
<Friar> is there an empty trash button in ubuntu that will empty the .local trashfiles for the users?
<Eduard> maybe, it has something to do with nouveau, maybe nouveau and nvidia driver are conflicting?
<sagaci> Probably, it's messy
<a_> when i write "$audacious_status" in .conkyrc there is "${audacious_status}" in conky showed up
<medy_> i bought airtel datacard nd my internet is working properly bt orkut and fb are nt opening in my ubuntu firefox ????????
<a_> help?
<morcegolas> Hi, I'm trying ro run a .py file but it says command not found, I'm really a linux noob...
<a_> honk
<sagaci> Are you in the right directory
<a_> morcegolas: write in terminal "sudo apt-get install python"
<medy_> all other sites are responding very fast
<a_> medy_ drivers?
<morcegolas> a_: I think i have python, let me see
<Dr_Willis> a_:  conky has a  its own support channels. and a forums and many faq's out. You may want to check.    I havent messed with conky in ages. but i imagine the issue is proberly a typo, find an example that does what you want. and cut/paste from it
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  for all users? not that ive ever seen. that could be 'bad'
<a_> where's conky's irc channel?
<medy_> which drivers???
<Dr_Willis> a_:  try #conky ? check conky homepage.
<a_> in freenode?
<GrowLinux> exit
<databits> dr_willis: I have wine installed but I'm not sure how to run the program
<Ileden> Hi! I just upgraded my laptop from 10.04 to 10.10, and my WLAN broke. It can see my network, but connecting to it fails. Weirdly enough, I did manage to connect once, but there was about 50% packet loss with ping. My network is ok, verified via another computer, and the WLAN did work perfectly in 10.04. Any ideas?
<Friar> Dr_Willis, how about for 1 user?
<medy_> hav installed all drivers
<sagaci> Did you upgrade or clean install
<medy_> pls elp me
<morcegolas> Hi, I'm trying ro run a .py file but it says command not found, I'm really a linux noob... Please help me
<Ileden> sagaci: was that directed to me? I upgraded, not clean install.
<Friar> Dr_Willis, I can definitely see how that could be bad. I have a 30GB SSD in my laptop and my wife has a tendency to fill it with pictures.....even though she has an external drive dedicated to this.
<Linuxsapien> hey hey good people.. Im having an issue here.. When I click on a URL with any app, it opens Gedit instead of a new tab in firefox.. any ideas how to amend this?
<Linuxsapien> and its not prefered application, I looked :(
<databits> morcegolas: you have to "python (command.py)
<databits> "
<morcegolas> databits: I'll try, thanks
<databits> how do I go about opening "wine" once I have the package installed ?
<Ileden> databits: it should be in the menu, and from command line you can run it with "wine <file>"
<sagaci> It's under applications
<moruz> anybody in freepascal here
<databits> it is not showing up in the menu
<sagaci> Or right click an exe
<Ileden> databits: I don't think there's much for running wine by itself, though, as it's an emulator you should be running some program with wine, instead of just wine itself.
<moruz> anybody wanna chat ?
<databits> well I want to see if I can run the new cs5 dreamweaver on here
<Ileden> databits: I think it also associates itself with .exe, so if you try opening and .exe with file manager, it probably runs it with wine automatically
<moruz> Ubuntu is very cool !
<Ileden> databits: for example, if you want to install something with "setup.exe", just find that file and run it, or either run from the command line "wine setup.exe"
<Linuxsapien> moruz i agree :D
<databits> thank you
<databits> what is a good cd emulation program ?
<Dr_Willis> databits:  To do what task exactly?
<Ileden> Hi! I just upgraded my laptop from 10.04 to 10.10, and my WLAN broke. It can see my network, but connecting to it fails. Weirdly enough, I did manage to connect once, but there was about 50% packet loss with ping. My network is ok, verified via another computer, and the WLAN did work perfectly in 10.04. The problem disappears when starting with an earlier kernel via grub. Any ideas what to do here?
<neverwhere> virtulbox databits
<Dr_Willis> databits:  to work around game copy protection? thats not really going to work. You can moutn ISO files easially enough
<databits> I have 3 gig's of ram in this machine
<moruz> Its a bit slow on my machine, Pentium4 2 processors... although I've tweaked everything I could as much as I could, now it's much better but still, not as fast as WinXP, anyway I like it all the same at least it's free and opensource !
<databits> if I'm going to do a virtual machine... how much would be a good set ammount for windows ?
<Ileden> That is, after upgrade to 10.10 my WLAN fails with latest kernel 2.6.35-23-generic but works with 2.6.32-26-generic. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<neverwhere> drive soace databits?
<neverwhere> spce
<neverwhere> space
<databits> I have 120 gig
<Dr_Willis> databits:  depends on what youa re doing in the virtual machine
<neverwhere> it depends on what your going to use windows for iguess
<moruz> I'm gonna leave, goodbye everybody, will be back some other time... cheers.
<Dr_Willis> databits:  give it 512mb. its trival to change later
<neverwhere> r we talking RAM or drive space here?
<databits> I was thinking a gig
<Dr_Willis> databits:  so go for it.. its trivial to change
<databits> because dreamweaver takes up a nice ammount of space
<neverwhere> i have always allocated 1024 for RAM inn VB
<WinstonSmith> Ileden, try installing linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless
<WinstonSmith> Ileden, that would be  linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.35-23-generic
<neverwhere> winstonsmith, doesnt that only work woth his current kernel version???
<WinstonSmith> neverwhere, yes but that is his current kernel
<neverwhere> <Ileden> That is, after upgrade to 10.10 my WLAN fails with latest kernel 2.6.35-23-generic but works with 2.6.32-26-generic. Is there anything I can do to fix this? why roll back?
<neverwhere> he would need to roll back the kernel modula, which will not work in his case
<VJean> #windows
<VJean> gkby
<VJean> Нечто! тут?
<Stava> Where do I find laptops that ship with ubuntu or another linux dist?
<sagaci> Zareason
<sagaci> System76
<Dr_Willis> Stava:  err.. google? and look for companies in your area? system76 is one such company
<Dr_Willis> Stava:  dell  also does it still.
<Stava> Dr_Willis, I tried :o
<Stava> Dr_Willis, well those are only low tier computers
<Dr_Willis> i belive system76 can do rather high end things.. so you need to do some resarch i guess.
<Stava> Alright then
<Stava> thanks
<Ileden> neverwhere: ok, I don't know what rolling back a kernel module meand. I'm pretty lost with inner workings of kernels, basically I just know they contain the "drivers" for devices and I can choose which one to run (no idea what that actaully causes, though).
<neverwhere> yeah i hate having to buy windows license to just wipe the disk clean and install linux distro
<Dr_Willis> Theres dozens of smaller pc makers that can also ship machines without windows.
<yop129> neverwhere: buy a license, good one :P
<Ileden> neverwhere: of course, if it won't work in my case anyway, no need to know :)
<neverwhere> thats basically what we end up doing. we buy a license for microsoft windows whatever, then we end up formating the drive anyway
<yop129> lol
<yop129> gnome-look.org is down wow
<Stava> Oh right, I get a weird keyboard layout (for me) if I buy at zareason or system76 :(
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<codeanu_> hi I am trying to install systemd on ubuntu 10.04 but it says libudev0 (>=154) , and in my system libudev0 is 151, Can anyone tell me how to upgrade it ?
<yellabs-r2> is there anyone around who has experience with multi seat ubuntu 10.04 ? especially the video cards ...nvidia
<Ileden> Yup I try to collect these windows licences, just in case a friends needs one for an (old) new computer or something.
<DrManhattan> i wonder how much I can sell 2g of ddr1 for
<yellabs-r2> or ... is there anyone around who has experience with multi seat ubuntu 10.10 ? especially the video cards ...nvidia
<Ileden> but it's really annoying to know a part of the laptop price goes to microsoft.
<neverwhere> ileden, i had same issue as you, and ended up having to install like this...sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.32-2.6.35-23-generic
<neverwhere> i dnt think it works that way\
<DrManhattan> wow! 30 bucks a chip!
<yellabs-r2> sell for 20 - 40 euro
<codeanu_> hi I am trying to install systemd on ubuntu 10.04 but it says libudev0 (>=154) , and in my system libudev0 is 151, Can anyone tell me how to upgrade it ?
<yop129> why does pressing ctrl+alt+F12 throw it into an empty purple screen
<neverwhere> y r u preesing that key combo?
<Ileden> neverwhere: s... that package makes my 2.6.35-23 kernel use the wireless drivers from 2.6.32 anyway?
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  thats the framebuffer/consoles. and theres nothing running on it.. so ya just see blankness
<yellabs-r2> codeanu , are you upgrading?
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  ive seen it set where log files and stuff can appear there
<Ileden> neverwhere: can I install that while using the previous kernel?
<yop129> Dr_Willis: hmm and is ctrl+alt+F1 - F6 like screens or something?
<yellabs-r2> codeanu , maybe its better to backup all your files and go for an clean install ( if you are upgrading )
<pksadiq> have anybody tested adobe native flash square for linux 64bit?
<yop129> Dr_Willis: when i press ctrl + alt + f7 it puts me back into my desktop
<tweedle> what is the package name that will install the synaptic package manager?
<Dr_Willis> yop129:  yes... so? thats how it works.
<Dr_Willis> f1-6 = consoles. f7 is the default for X.  8+ not normally used
<neverwhere> thats the prob ileden, i dint know but it is worth typing that into the terminal, if you dont think it is corrct ou can always abort, but likely it will tell you i cannot perofrm the operation. you are infact stating that you ant to install an older module into a newer kernal
<yop129> Dr_Willis: yeah idk, lol that's normal for you, but idk what it is
<aertyu> hi
<aertyu> is it possible to check upstream/downstream speed from ubuntu terminal ?
<aertyu> if yes what's the command ?
<Syria> I have a file called start.sh how can I adjust it to run automatically on startup via terminal please?
<Ileden> neverwhere: I can, if needed, connect the laptop with ethernet wire to net to do the install using the latest kernel. is this a better idea?
<akshatj> aertyu, try ifconfig
<ggeorgy> hi
<yellabs-r2> Syria , add to sessions ( dont forget to make executable )
<neverwhere> it is your only option ileden. you must be connected to the internet to install from repos
<aertyu> with ifconfig  ? askhl_
<aertyu> with ifconfig  ? akshatj
<aertyu> are you sure ?
<Syria> yellabs-r2 Can you tell me how to this step by step please, i have a web based application on my server and i want it to start automatically.
<ggeorgy> can you help me i want to convert a  video to ffmpeg for my phone /thanks?!!
<akshatj> aertyu, no wait
<Ileden> neverwhere: not really, though... i could download the package and install it later, using som weird command line opiton, I think. but I'll just use the wire :)
<ggeorgy>  :(
<codeanu_> yellabs-r2, ya i want to upgrage ity
<thomas82> Hi, is there any possibility to use a kernel from Lucid in Maverick  and retain all functionality of the system?
<yellabs-r2> Syria , i will try, go to system / preferences / startup application
<codeanu_> yellabs-r2, can u tell me how to do that ?
<neverwhere> you must install the .deb package if you want to install for later use. regardless you must have some kind of internet connection to do that
<Syria> yellabs-r2 I have in installed on my ubuntu server.
<akshatj> ggeorgy, WinFF is a handy GUI utility that uses ffmpeg
<yellabs-r2> Syria , hmm, no desktop then?
<ggeorgy> i tryed it but not work
<Syria> yellabs-r2 no desktop, only terminal
<aertyu> is it possible to check upstream/downstream speed from ubuntu terminal ?
<neverwhere> not sure aertyu...
<Ileden> neverwhere: "E: Unable to locate package iinux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.32-2.6.35-23-generic"
<yellabs-r2> Syria , okey, please take a look at this how - to http://www.ivankristianto.com/os/ubuntu/howto-run-script-on-boot-process-in-ubuntu/1171/
<Ileden> neverwhere: em, right, there's a tyop
<Syria> yellabs-r2 Thnx a lot.
<Ileden> neverwhere: however, "E: Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.32-2.6.35-23-generic"
<aertyu> then how such website like " calculating bandwith speed  calculator " works, they based on what ?
<Ileden> aertyu: they usually choose a server ner you, and send traffic with max speed to that server, and measure what that speed it
<neverwhere> well it was worht a try, but it is not technically a backport doing it that way. a back port is to install a newer kernel module to an older kernel
<yellabs-r2> ggeorgy . fast route : http://media-convert.com/omzetten/
<Ileden> neverwhere: ok. any other ideas?
<neverwhere> i had the same issue with atheros cars in my net book. had to wait till the 2.6.35 kernel to install the backport
<sacarlson> codeanu_: did you try ppa? https://launchpad.net/~a7x/+archive/ppa
<neverwhere> reinstall with older kernel, what version of ubuntu r u using???
<Ileden> aertyu: uh, that was full of typos, sorry :)
<aertyu> voila, my question is that one " traffic with max speed " how to send to max speed traffic by command line ? Ileden
<yellabs-r2> ggeorgy  , or ffmpeg --help
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> whats cd burner prefered for ubuntu ?
<Ileden> neverwhere: 10.10. but was using 10.04 before without problems.
<neverwhere> or ndiswrapper
<codeanu_> sacarlson, thanks .. I will try that
<aertyu> that's must be possible too
<yellabs-r2> ggeorgy  , or ffmpeg -i yourinput file thenyouroutputfilename.avi
<yellabs-r2> !ffmpeg
<neverwhere> id go with 10.04 and stick with it then. you can build what you need to lucid from mavarrick
<Ileden> aertyu: it's possible, but you need a server near you, that doesn't have any connection problems of it's own.
<Dr_Willis> skraito:  i like k3b. but its a KDE app :) but it works good under gnome
<yellabs-r2> okey got to go, eat
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> bye and good luck all
<aertyu> i already have that one Ileden
<Ileden> neverwhere: yikes, i should downgrade? I've heard horror stories of people doing that and screwing up the system...
<neverwhere> back up and do clean install. not actual downgrade
<Ileden> neverwhere: is it possible to just use the earlier kernel? will that cause me problems?
<skraito> thx u
<neverwhere> i dont know, i wondered that my self when i was having trouble with my wireless, as said before you could use ndiswrapper, but it suck s fat ass, unless it works for you
<Ileden> aertyu: think is, the traffic calculators sites have a network of solid servers, and they choose a one near you automatically. there could be a tool for that for commanline too, but i don't know of any
<neverwhere> my netbook froze up all the time using ndiswrapper
<Syria> yellabs-r2 Do you know how to write text in vim terminal please?
<aertyu> ok thanks a lot Ileden
<Ileden> neverwhere: ndiswrapper?
<Rix_> is ubuntu lightweight
<neverwhere> what aireless card is this anyway ileden
<neverwhere> wireles
<pksadiq> WOW, adobe flash square works very fine in amd64 , get it at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<rigved> can anyone tell me what is /etc/shadow about?
<neverwhere> rix, light wieight enough :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! I cannot voicechat on Ubuntu since my voice is cut every second.
<sacarlson> Rix_: lubuntu is lighter than ubuntu,  there are much ligher destro lubuntu like DSL
<rigved> Rix_: if you want really light-weight, then use lxde desktop
<neverwhere> rix i am using lxde lubuntu atm
<Ileden> aertyu: no problem. a good choice of a stabile server is some ubuntu/linux mirror site, probably. Then use wget http://wherver.the.server.is/path/to/linux.iso to start downloading a big file from them, wget will then report the speed for you.
<neverwhere> on a flash drve btw, that tells you how light it is
<Rix_> hah  :p
<Ileden> aertyu: but with upload speed, it's more tricky, as there aren't many servers around that let you just upload stuff to them :)
<Rix_> i'll look at lubuntu
<rigved> !lubuntu | Rix_
<ubottu> Rix_: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Rix_> :o
<Rix_> thanks sir
<neverwhere> lubuntu, is really just ubuntu with openbox window manager. you could always look for distros that use that. crunchbang is another
<Ileden> That is, after upgrade to 10.10 my WLAN fails with latest kernel 2.6.35-23-generic but works with 2.6.32-26-generic. Is there anything I can do to fix this? How do I for example force my system to use the older kernel by default? What are the problems this might cause?
<Ileden> neverwhere: thanks for the help
<Rix_> i am on  #crunchbang
<Stava> Should I install windows first or last to avoid trouble? :p
<Rix_> never
<Rix_> ;)
<Stava> yeah I agree
<aertyu> what you call "linux mirror site " ?  Ileden
<neverwhere> our welcome, i guess first you would have to some how install older kernal, then force it to boot by default by editing a config file
<neverwhere> stave ALWAYS windows first, if you are going to do that
<Ileden> neverwhere: I do have the older kernel still in the system, selectabe from the menu, and using it doesn't cause any trouble - at least not in plain sight.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is a bit more then just openbox. :) im testing it out right now
<Ileden> neverwhere: where can I configure my system to use it by default, and what problems might this cause?
<neverwhere> it wont cause any problems ubless you have apps that require a certain kernel version
<Ileden> aertyu: there are sites all around the world, and keep copies of linux istall CD-images, for example, so everyone doesn't have to stress e.g. ubuntu's servers to get them. These are called mirrors.
<rigved> my laptop can only boot ubuntu in failsafex mode (i can boot debian properly though). will i be able to boot into lubuntu properly?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  depends on why its only going into failsafe mode.
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  the kernel and X versions and configs are the same for both
<Ileden> neverwhere: hmm, it's worth a try to just keep on using the earlier kernel then. how do I configure the system (grub)? and will it revert back to latest when there's a kernel update?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: how do i find out what's causing the problem?
<Rix_> lubuntu looks slick
<Rix_> sleek
<Rix_> ??
<Belial> anyoen there
<rigved> !ask | Guest33941
<ubottu> Guest33941: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neverwhere> if i were you ileden, i would not do anymore kernel uodates, i would have to take some time googling it, but i know it is possible to use older kernel, and keep it that way
<icesword> :0
<icesword> :)
<Ileden> neverwhere: yeah, I'll do that. and I can try upgrading the kernel to an even later vresion some day, to see if the problem has gone away. :) But how do I configure grub to use the previous kernel as a default?
<bl4de> hello, guys
<bl4de> can anyone help me about AppIndicator in c language?
<bl4de> the problem is that I can't find examples
<FishFace> Ileden: Thing is, if you have already done updates with the newest kernel in use, then go back to the older kernel, then things would probably start going haywire.
<FishFace> Ileden: Knowing that, you could go to option #7 on this page - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Ileden> FishFace: oh. That's what I was afraid of...
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  no idea really. check the forums perhaps. im not clear on the original problem
<bl4de> nobody?
<FishFace> Ileden: I know you probably are exhausted fixing the drivers, but you might want to hang on a bit longer and see if you can fix it :)
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. i have searched but not found anything. is it possible to make my laptop boot into failsafex mode automatically? i know that it requires modifying the xorg.conf file, but i don't know what to modify it to.
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i mean how do i set it to use the vesa drivers by default?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: never mind. found it on the forums. thanx
<Ileden> FishFace: yeah, well, this last week my work computer's display adapter broke down, and i had to reinstall ubunut to get the new one to work, also my netbook's display broke, and now this with my home laptop... yes, pretty exchauseted :D but I want things to work, so...
<jeffers> 你们好
<Ileden> FishFace: so how can I proceed with trying to fix the driver?
<aertyu> i also own myself a server i can't mirror linux install cd iso ? Ileden
<aertyu> can i mirror linux cd iso ?
<Oins> When i boot my system, the order of the HDDs always change. Sometimes my bootdevice is sda, sometimes it's sdb. Now the main problem, one of the devices is truecrypted. But how can i mount the truecrypt hdd with a script if the device order always change... any ideas? udev should not work in this case... :(
<aertyu> if yes what's my profit ? Ileden
<IdleOne> aertyu: what do you mean by profit?
<Ileden> aertyu: no profit. well small ad probably displayed for people who download via yuor site, but mostly I think people/companies do it for the sake of goodwill.
<ZDWAY2010> sam-_-
<FishFace> Ileden: Wlan drivers right? Unless it is a very new laptop you should be able to dig up something. Unless you have a WUSB54GC card, I cant help
<aertyu> no, of course i m not talking about money, to makes everything clear, what will bring to me ? Ileden
<Ileden> FishFace: yes, it's WLAN, and pretty old laptop, wireless is via PCMCIA (or PC-card wherver they are called these days) slot.
<Ileden> FishFace: the wlan card is newer than the laptop.
<aertyu> ok
<FishFace> Ileden: Wow! :)
<Ileden> FishFace: in fact, it's a wlan card I bought for this computer just because I migrated from windows to ubuntu and the previous wlan card didn't work with ubuntu... :)
<Stava> Is there any site that list hardware/computers that are (or are not) compatible with linux/ubuntu?
<Ileden> FishFace: computer is IBM ThinkPad T30, Wlan card is DLink AirPlus G DWL-G630.
<DrManhattan> I have to be honest with you, I've found ubuntu supports more hardware out of the box than any other operating system i've ever tried
<codeanu_> hi, m working on ubuntu 10.4 and I want to update my libudev0 from 151 to >154, how can i do that ?
<Ileden> Stava: there are some list in the ubuntu wiki.
<teluge> hey guys i need a mini crash course what does the phrase "Hardware clock set to UTC?" mean?
<DrManhattan> you might have to tweak wireless a little bit to get it working but other than that, its been pretty nice
<Syria> I have just installed webmin and i am being asked for a user name and a password but i did not create any of them! how can i do that please?
<FishFace> Ileden: You know, I used to run almost that same exact setup. But no more. I really don't know what is going to work with that setup.
<sacarlson> teluge: there is local time and utc time (universal time)
<amit> hi m new user. What are file system in linux?
<teluge> problem with ubuntu is it's so user friendly it doesnt really teach you whats going on... so when you break it....the only guys that can help are people who already know about linux... i.e. this chat
<sagaci> Exti
<teluge> thanx sacarlson
<sagaci> Ext4
<dw-> google can fix anything
<dw-> ask the right questions
<sacarlson> amit: linux supports many file systems the defaults may be ext3 or ext4
<teluge> ext4 is default i believe
<codeanu_> hi, m working on ubuntu 10.4 and I want to update my libudev0 from 151 to >154, how can i do that ?
<Ileden> FishFace: well, ubuntu 10.04 did work very well. :(
<Ileden> FishFace: i guess I could buy at least 1.5 years more life by downgrading, then. *sigh*
<sacarlson> codeanu_: didn't the ppa work?
<bonjoyee1> teluge: UTC  is what was previously called GMT...
<codeanu_> no
<FishFace> Ileden: I think that is the way you need to go.
<bonjoyee1>  teluge: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time
<Ileden> bonjoyee1: sort of. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Timeh
<Ileden> :)
<codeanu_> <sacarlson> it also has 151 as latest
<sacarlson> codeanu_: why didn't they work?  if they don't have it then you may need to compile your own and maybe create your own ppa
<bonjoyee1> teluge: so if your hardware clock (bios) is set to UTC...the OS can automatically set your local time..u choose at install time
<sacarlson> codeanu_: I saw versions as big as 161 in ppa
<codeanu_> sacarlson: can u send me the link of 161 ?
<FishFace> Ileden: That Thinkpad doesn't have USB does it?
<Ileden> bonjoyee1, teluge : UTC is not exactly the same as GMT, but there's only theoretical differences.
<Eduard> Hello guys, I need some help with nvidia-96 driver install
<Ileden> FishFace: yes it does. USB 1.0 :D
<amit> sacarlson:sir plz tell me some more names of file system
<bonjoyee1> Ileden: yes..to the end user...the effect is the same!
<Eduard> Got the driver installed, now in Additional Drivers it says that the driver is activated but not currently in use, how do i fix tihs?
<Ileden> bonjoyee1: true.
<Eduard> and also, xorg.conf is missing on my system
<DrManhattan> 10.04 didn't detect my wireless on the livecd , I havent tried 10.10 yet
<Ileden> Eduard: new ubuntu systems don't need xorg.conf.
<DrManhattan> Eduard, its not missing, they don't use it unless you don't use it specifically for something
<DrManhattan> everything usually autodetects properly
<amit> what is samba?
<Eduard> Oh, ok. Then how do i make the driver not only activated but also used?
<FishFace> Ileden: Well, you could get a cheap adapter on Ebay or somewhere. 10 bucks? WG111v2 or something.
<Eduard> Because now, god knows, what driver my system is running...
<Ileden> FishFace: yea, that's probably what i'll try to do. less trouble than messing with downgrading.
<FishFace> Ileden: I'm off to work. Good luck on that :)
<DrManhattan> if you play with it enough, you can usually get your wireless working one way or another, especially if you have the windows driver for it
<Ileden> FishFace: thanks for the help!
<Eduard> Any ideas?
<amit> what is samba and how to use it
<DrManhattan> ndiswrapper and all
<aeon-ltd> !samba | amit
<ubottu> amit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ileden> Eduard: in fact not god, but rather /var/log/Xorg.0.log probably knows. :)
<amit> how to communicate with ubottu?
<Ileden> Eduard: you can still use xorg.conf - it overrides the automatic system.
<sacarlson> codeanu_: even debian has 16X you must not be looking very hard http://packages.debian.org/sid/libudev0
<Eduard> Ileden: I'm stupid or my system is crazy.........
<sagaci> Lol even debian
<sacarlson> codeanu_: debian is known for haveng the oldest stable stuf so?
<Eduard> [    15.909] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"
<Eduard> [    16.140] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so
<Eduard> [    16.140] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
<Eduard> [    16.141] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
<Eduard> apparently it loads, both nv and nouveau...
<sagaci> !info libudev0
<ubottu> libudev0 (source: udev): udev library. In component main, is required. Version 162-2.1 (maverick), package size 123 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Ileden> Eduard: I think it does load them, but it ends up using only one. How to tell that from the log, I have no idea, but I undertsand it is there somewhere :)
<ksbalaji> which app to use to combine mp3 files to make a single mp3 file please?
<sacarlson> amit: there are too many to say,  you may have used or using fat32, ntfs and many more
<Antonis> hello folks. could someone please help me out.. how can I get the filesize of / (root) using df?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<sagaci> Audacity
<ksbalaji> sagaci: thanks. but audacity takes too long to combine and builds up very big temp files!
<Eduard> Ileden: I'll probably give a shot to one crazy thing, I'll try running nvidia-xconfig
<codeanu_> sacarlson: ya done thans a lot ..
<Ileden> ksbalaji: if command line works for you, "sox" is a good program.
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<ksbalaji> heden thanks. I ve not tried sox. I shall try.
<Jemt> Hello guys. I'm remastering the Ubuntu Live CD. Can someone tell me how to make the CD boot into the live environment by default? Currently it boots into an environment where I can click two buttons: Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu. If I want it to start the Live environment instead, I have to press a key on the keyboard while booting, which brings me to a boot menu, from where I can select the Live environment. But it would be great if I could just l
<Jemt> CD boot into the LIve Environment without involving the user
<Ileden> ksbalaji: although... i just remembered, good luck trying to get mp3 _encoding_ support active for it. :( (And blame the idiotic patents, not the program, please)
<ksbalaji> heden does not lame take care of encoding?
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  i think theres some grub/syslinux kernel option that skips that. but i never looked into it much
<Ileden> ksbalaji: could be it can use lame for it. I had problems trying to get it to encode mp3.
<Igramul> Hi, my usb hub and usb drives seem to be in usb1.1 mode and are extremely slow. Is there a way to force linux to use usb2.0 drivers for those hubs/drives?
<milen8204> hello all
<thiago_> hi guys, i have a problem with my sound card, intel ich5, the sound doesnt play
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: That's what I thought too. I should be able to set the default boot parameters in isolinux/txt.cfg, but that does not seem to be sufficient
<Eduard> Guys, wish me good luck, i've ran nvidia-xconfig and blacklisted nouveau
<thiago_> somebody help me?
<thiago_> hi guys, i have a problem with my sound card, intel ich5, the sound doesnt play
<ksbalaji> another prob: I damaged my son's laptop Lucid while fixing his dual win7 MBR. Any advise to restore his grub?
<Eduard> Now, the epic guestion is, will I boot or go to tty1
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  the syslinx config for ubuntu is so complex. i can barely follow how it works. :)
<Ileden> ksbalaji: I did manage to do it though, i think. or maybe i ended up using something else, can't remebmer anymore.
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: :-S :-)  Well, the configuration files make sense. If only they worked :)
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, I tend to boot a rescue cd of some sort, and install grub from it. like "system rescuecd"
<thiago_> ubuntu 10.10 have issues with intel sound card?
<ksbalaji> Ileden: I shall try sox . Thanks.
<sacarlson> Jemt: I guess grep for what you see in the screens at boot to try to locate what scripts are used at boot
<Dr_Willis> thiago_:  not that ive heard of.. i imagine there are more then 1 intel sound chipsets out.
<Ileden> ksbalaji: you're welcome, and good luck :)
<Jemt> sacarlson: It's all graphical :)
<thiago_> Dr_Willis, yes, and my model have a Ac97 chipset
<cnghost> 请大虾
<thiago_> Dr_Willis: yes, and my model have a Ac97 chipset
<Dr_Willis> thiago_:  tahts rather standard. should work fine.
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, you can use the ubuntu-cd too, and use a terminal in the live desktop
<ksbalaji> cnghost: what is that?
<Bondv6> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<sacarlson> Jemt: what version are you playing with?
<thiago_> Dr_Willis: yes, i can configure throgh sound-preferenches, but i can't hear anything
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: I ve ubuntu livecd How to do rescue please?
<Jemt> sacarlson: Ubuntu 10.10
<thiago_> Dr_Willis: on ubutu 10.04 this problem doesnt exist
<sacarlson> Jemt: ok I'll take a quick look
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, did you see the link I posted? Look under the "GUI" or "Command line" secution there
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: I am grateful to get command help for restoring lucid
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, I'd use the "command line" version there
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: oh I shall check url.
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<Jemt> sacarlson: Thank you, I appreciate it. Please take a look at CD/isolinux/txt.cfg - notice the 'default' option which seems to do nothing
<thiago_> Dr_Willis, i'll make a downgrade, what you think?
<sacarlson> Jemt: I just noted that I don't have the iso for 10.10 desktop only xbuntu 10.10  it would take me some time before I could even try
<Eduard> Hello back guys, My Plan failed :(
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: But, I do not want to reinstall lucid! Is there a way to  repair?
<Jemt> sacarlson: I see. But I would suspect the setup to be quite similar
<Eduard> I'm getting "Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/extra/modules/nvidia-drv.so"
<Dr_Willis> thiago_:  doubtfull.. if you upgraded.. i would try a clean new insatll instead
<Eduard> "Failed to load module nvidia(loader failed, 7)"
<Eduard> how to fix this?
<sacarlson> Jemt: I'm not sure
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, yeah. Assuming it's just the mbr that is the issue, you can fix that by installing "grub
<sacarlson> Jemt: I guess it's not gnome it's something else
<thiago_> Dr_Willis, ok, i'll try
<Eduard> guys, any ideas? I desperately need help, I'
<Jemt> sacarlson: True, I'm pretty sure it has something to do with isolinux.
<Jemt> sacarlson: Will uploading the isolinux folder help you ?
<Dr_Willis> Eduard:  whats the video chipset anyway?
<Eduard> Dr_Willis : geforce mx 400, nvidia 96 driver is installed
<Dr_Willis> Eduard:  mx400 - Hmm. that old a chipset. it could be the 96 version is to 'new' for it. and dosent support it.
<sacarlson> Jemt: I'm not sure what you mean, you give me the isolinux folder you have?
<Dr_Willis> theres some listing at the !nvidia wiki page as to what drivers are for what chipsets
<sagaci> Old card
<sacarlson> Jemt: I'll just get the ubuntu 10.10 disk,  it's something I should already have
<Eduard> Dr_Willis: nvidia-96 all the way, on 10.04 it worked fine, and a while ago nvidia released update to 96 driver so that it could support  10.10
<Jemt> sacarlson: Yes. It's simply the original folder from the Ubuntu 10.10 ISO. In case that can help you figure out what's going on... and by that helping me :)
<Jemt> sacarlson: Okay, super
<Jemt> sacarlson: I'll keep investigating. I'll let you know if I figure it out
<Eduard> Dr_Willis: the only problem is, how do i make it load in 10.10, considering that Additional driver reports that nvidia-96 is installed, activated, but not in use
<sacarlson> Jemt: I assume it's a 32bit,  that's what I plan to get
<Jemt> sacarlson: Yes, 32 Bit
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I would like to connect two computers without using a router
<amit> exit
<aeon-ltd> amit: err forward slash?
<Jemt> rom1v: You use a switch for that
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, you need to first mount your partitions on the old system. Have you done this?
<rom1v> but in /etc/network/interfaces, if I don't set a "gateway", everything I do give a "network unreachable"
<rom1v> I would like to do it without any switch
<Dr_Willis> rom1v:   what kind of network cards.  and you may want to isntall a dhcpd server on one of them
<Jemt> rom1v: How are they physically connected ?
<rom1v> ethernet
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: That was a nice guide. But Lucid has grub2 (grub-pc)and would that mean command-line something else?
<Bondv6> rom1v, if the two computers are one the same network, they don't need a router between
<rom1v> ok, so I will explain my problem :
<Dr_Willis> rom1v:  100speed = you will need a crossover cable.. gb networking - should auto-crossover.
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, yeah, I was about to say - you'll have to use "grub-install" tool
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, do you have a seperate boot-partition, or is it under the root parition (/) ?
<Jemt> Oh yes, cross over is important :)
<rom1v> I flashed my switch with a bad firmware, I would like to "flash it again", but I can't access it
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, default it is under the root partition
<jason__> i'm running 10.10 and set my resolution to something that's not supported.  so i don't have a gui.  how to i reset the resolution?
<rom1v> so I connected my laptop to my router, to flash using tftp
<rom1v> on my laptop, I configured a static ip, with the router-ip as gateway : it seems to work
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: I've a / partition  a separate swap and a separate home not boot partition
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: the boot is in / partition
<rom1v> but as soon as I tftp-put a file on the router, it "disconnect" (because the router is the gateway)
<rom1v> so I don't know how I can flash my router again
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, first you want to mount your old / parition on the livecd. Mount it on say /mnt or so
<ksbalaji> I am on the job. just restarted laptop to be sure with live cd.
<Bondv6> rom1v, if the laptop and router both have an IP in the same network, they won't need to use a default router, because they are "directly connected"
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: can I use gparted to mount / partitions?
<rom1v> but I need a crossed cable?
<rom1v> (wire)
<Dr_Willis> rom1v:  for gb network cards no.. for tbase 100 - yes.
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, easiest is to use the "mount" tool, maybe the paritions show up on the desktop?
<Bondv6> rom1v, if they both have gigabit interfaces, it should be fine without crossed cable
<ksbalaji> it used to show up on places. under that partition name - ubuntu
<Eduard> how to fix this:
<Eduard> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<Eduard> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf'
<leafwiz> Hey. The screen turns black when we some times change user in ubuntu 10.04
<Eduard> i am trying to uninstall all nvidia related stuff
<leafwiz> I read something about updating uspalsh.conf with the correct resolution
<cousteau> is there an option on the gconf editor or something to disable image borders on nautilus thumbnails?
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: I could just click it and it is mounted. on media - it also shows up on desktop
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, if you write "mount" in a terminal, you should see which device it is, and where it is mounted
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, or "df -h" is perhaps better, so you can check the size of it.
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, which device is it?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, should be called /dev/sd* or /dev/hd* something
<clarkgriswold> http://pastebin.com/qeEstHZd <-- grub.cfg - why doesn't color or play work?  pretty certain that's the paste
<yubahaq> hi
<milen8204> anyone knows ogv files converters ?
<yubahaq> how can i change a resolution from boot to 1252x864
<yubahaq> ???????????
<coz_> milen8204,   ffmpeg should work
<alex__> hi all
<sagaci> Transmageddon
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: /dev/sda5 and /media/ubuntu
<milen8204> ok i will try thanks
<alex__> does anybody know how to set Totem to use gl drivers?
<milen8204> coz_,
<coz_> milen8204,   it should be as simple as   ffmpeg -i   name.ogv  to name.avi
<teluge> does anyone remember the old tool ubuntu used to have called reconstructor?
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: size is 20gb
<rdz11> Hi, does anybody knows where is the pidgin error log file located at in ubuntu? I'm trying to see the output of an action
<coz_> teluge,     https://projects.lumentica.com/projects/reconstructor/wiki
<AceKing> I have a dumb question. I bought a 2 tb HDD and formatted it using the disk utility. I formatted it to Fat32 because I store my videos on it that I play through my xbox 360. I transfered all my videos over from a failing drive after the format and here's my problem. In my haste I never partitioned the drive. I can see the drive on the xbox 360, but I can't see it on a windows computer. Is there anything I can do at this point?
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: do I cd to install grub?
<Dr_Willis> teluge:  theres the reconstructor web siet that lets you remaster  ubuntu. but its no longer free last i checked
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, then you should be able to reinstall grub as: grub-install --root-directory /media/ubuntu/boot /dev/sda5
<milen8204> coz_,  i am new but will try :D
<milen8204> coz_, should I type to ?
<milen8204> in  terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  check the 'sudo fdisk -l' output of the drive. If its just 'sda' and not 'sda1' you should still be able to mount /dev/sda
<teluge> ah k thanks DR_Willis
<coz_> milen8204,  well that command should work   ffmpeg -i   name.ogv  name.avi   the "name" is the name of the video you have and this should be done in the terminal
<coz_> milen8204,   first  open a terminal  cd to the location of the video.ogv  you have
<ksbalaji> sudo grub-install --root-directory /media/ubuntu/boot /dev/sda5 perhaps? and after chrooting?
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  gparted might be able to resize and redo the partitions
<coz_> milen8204,   then run that command replacing  "name"  with the name of the video you have
<milen8204> coz_, thnaks i understand will try
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, Thank you.. If I do anything will I lose the data on the drive?
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  just mounting it under linux wont lose anything.. andy resize operation has risks
<milen8204> i thing its work
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, Thank you, I appreciate the info
<milen8204> coz_ thanks a lot ()
<coz_> milen8204,   hope that worked
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: (shudder) would that damage existing win7?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, you shouldn't need to chroot. Yeah, you will need to be a root user (or use sudo)
<milen8204> coz_, will see thanks
<ksbalaji> ok - one final info before I hit enter - will win7 survive?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, no, it won't damage win7 but you might have to create a boot entry for it
<clarkgriswold> http://pastebin.com/qeEstHZd <-- grub.cfg - why doesn't color or play work?  pretty certain that's the paste
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, wait
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: thanks - I got the answer from you. But I have to add - win7 need not survive in the longrun. Only on this computer for some time!
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, this will be correct: grub-install --root-directory /media/ubuntu/boot /dev/sda
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: with sudo?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, yeah
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: can that also be hda or sda0 instead of just sda? (sorry for asking again)
<Dr_Willis> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis: Hi! thanks for your attention ! what does --recheck do please?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, it has to be the hardisk-device that the computer boots from. /dev/hda could be such a device, while /dev/sda1 wold be a partition
<teluge> anyone here with experience editing or patching kernels?
<bouncysteve> Q: I'm trying to use policykit to allow non-privileged users to install using software-center. I've followed the instructions in the first answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/3/how-can-i-set-the-software-center-to-install-software-for-non-root-users but it doesn't work (even after restarting). Anyone know what's wrong?
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: yes sda1 is the win7 partition. hda is my hdd.
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, if sda1 is the win7 partition, then /dev/sda is your drive
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm trying to set up some website on an Ubuntu server but am having some problems with accessing it. When I hit my ip, I get the Apache "It works" page. When I modify the thing in /var/ww/, nothing changes to the page I get.
<JeroenDeDauw> I did not set up this server, so don't know what's going on exactly. I guess some rerouting or something, but am not sure how to find to where (I'm rather new to Linux). Any help?
<teluge> jus delete the win7 partition.... win7 is too fru fru anyways ^^
<Bondv6> JeroenDeDauw, You'll have to look in the www configuration for the default site, to see what's going on. usually that would be /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: thanks. teluge just did that once. That is where the problem started of reinstalling this and that and this...!
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, /dev/hd* is usually things connected with ATA, while /dev/sd* is usually serial-attached drives, like scsi, s-ata and sas
<van7hu> hi all, I am using ubuntu 10.04, grub is grub 2 but why I type in command "grub --version" in terminal,it shows that the version is 0.97,what is the problem here ?
<rdz11> I went to the Pidgin support page and found this, thanks though "if Pidgin isn't crashing, you can use the Debug Window (Help->Debug Window) to obtain the debug log output."
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: do I have to add --recheck as Dr_Willis suggested? = sudo grub-install --root-directory /media/ubuntu/boot /dev/sda --recheck ?
<Bondv6> van7hu, grub2 uses such versions. it's a bit confusing
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, you can, it should give you a warning if it didn't install though
<yeats> van7hu: did you do an in-place upgrade?
<van7hu> bondv6 : no, with "update-grub" command it printouts "do you want to create menu.lst" ?
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  You are on an old system? whate version? menu.lst is for grub1
<ksbalaji> van7hu: may be it is grub version and not ubuntu lucid version?
<dennda> How do I get pidgin to show up in the indicator applet and not quit the entire app when i press the close button, but instead just hide the window?
<van7hu> yeah, 10.04
<Bondv6> van7hu, ah sorry, yeah, that is grub legacy
<dennda> (maverick)
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  was this a clean install or a upgrade?
 * van7hu go for st,please wait thank !
<yeats> van7hu: if your computer is booting correctly, I would leave well enough alone unless you have a particular need for GRUB2
<van7hu> yeah, i have opensuse and ubuntu on my pc
<JeroenDeDauw> Bondv6: Cool. I'm not seeing anything very enlightening there though. This is what's there: http://dpaste.org/dPMf/
<van7hu> I install opensuse 1stly and ubuntu 2ndly
<bouncysteve> Hi all, I'm trying to edit policykit to allow non-privileged users to install using software-center. I've created a file in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/  but it still asks for admin user's password. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Bondv6> JeroenDeDauw, which document are you editing?
<van7hu> now, I've installed xen and I want to ask it for grub of ubuntu
<ksbalaji> van7hu: just be happy with grub - you would have seen my plight with grub2 here now.
<JeroenDeDauw> Bondv6: /var/www/index.html
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  for a complex setup. you masy need some tweaking to your menu.lst then.
<Bondv6> JeroenDeDauw, could there be another document in that folder, that is taking presence over index.html ?
<dennda> nvm figured it out
<JeroenDeDauw> Bondv6: It's the only file there (which is index.html). Also, when I try to hit a directory with site in it that I put in /var/ww/, I get a not found error.
<milen8204> anyone who has use new version of VLC player ?
<sagaci> I have
<coz_> milen8204,  which version do you have?
<milen8204> 1.1.4
<DrManhattan> Im on 1.1.5 on osx
<DrManhattan> works great
<genupulas> i have 1.1.4
<milen8204> DrManhattan, have you try to convert files ?
<coz_> milen8204,  I am using 1.1.5  also
<DrManhattan> no I don't use cpu based transcoding
<milen8204> coz_, how to update to 1.1.5 ?
<Eduard> Guys, has anybody experience this stupid bug, when you set the screen resulution to 1024x768 in nvidia-settings and save the new xorg.conf and afterwards restart, you end up with a extremely small resolution like 400x400 or smth
<Eduard> and yet, nvidia-settings shows that resolution is 1024x768
<etheretic> Hello! Someone take a look at http://pastebin.com/kt3pyvvS - running Transmission causes horrendous lag, same for amule. Why?
<milen8204> i think in 1.1.4 can`t convert a ting
<coz_> milen8204,  let me check for the ppa  hold on
<coz_> milen8204,  do you have all of the extra codecs installed?
<milen8204> coz_, i think so
<Eduard> guys ,any ideas on how to fix this
<Eduard> ?
<OerH> coz_, c-korn is moved to ppa:n-muench/vlc2 for vlc 1.1.5
<milen8204> i clicked more than 10 times :D in symantic :D
<freedom> hello everyone
<coz_> OerH,  ok maybe you can guide him to that ppa
<coz_> milen8204,   open system/administration/synaptic packages manager.... hit the Search button and type  in     ubuntu restricted   to see if you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras  package installed
<JeroenDeDauw> Bondv6: No idea whats wrong?
<etheretic> Wops. Did I miss a reply?
<DongSir> Hi!
<etheretic> http://pastebin.com/kt3pyvvS - transmission/amule=lag
<milen8204> i have it
<DongSir> This is my first time to here!
<milen8204> coz_, i have it
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: :( something went wrong. maybe the system directory?  http://pastebin.com/L0STvf9C
<coz_> milen8204,  ok
<milen8204> i have addons too
<OerH> coz_, milen8204 i found the ppa https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc2 just add the ppa in softwaresources & upgrade
<DongSir> Quit
<milen8204> OerH, thanks
<freedom> en
<freedom> what is that?
<Bondv6> JeroenDeDauw, /var/ww/ or /var/www ?
<freedom> I can not install the NVIDIA graphics driver
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis:  --recheck has given some output but I do not know how to change the command. http://pastebin.com/L0STvf9C
<JeroenDeDauw> Bondv6: /www/
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, hmm, I think you have to write --root-directory=/media/ubuntu/boot
<rizo> i would like to compile a GTK project, but i have a problem including the right libraries. >>g++ -o ./Debug/gladetest ./Debug/main.o  "-L." "-L." "-L/usr/lib/"  -lgtkmm-2.4<< returns >>/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgtkmm-2.4<<. But i am shure libgtkmm-2.4 is there, i can $locate it using search function. Any idea what is wrong?
<Tyrnis> plop all :)
<tcpa252> Hello ppl
<Bondv6> JeroenDeDauw, not sure. could be several things. But if you are getting "it works", then that is usually some document in /var/lib/www
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: sudo --root-directory=/media/ubuntu/boot --recheck? (what then about sda?)
<teluge> can someone with alot of experience in other distros message me?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, you need the whole command you typed earlier, but use "=" between root-directory and argument, instead of space
<tcpa252> Could anyone please help fixing this ridiculously high resolution problem after each system boot-up, here is a example of it: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5461/screenshotuje.png
<tsimpson> rizo: you need the -dev packages to compile stuff
<cousteau> rizo, make sure you have a file called libgtkmm-2.4.a (or .so)
<cousteau> rizo, you probably need something called libgtkmm-2.4-dev or similar
<Bondv6> tcpa252, system-> preferences-> monitor should let you set it
<JeroenDeDauw> Bondv6: There is no "www" dir in /var/lib/. I'm just going to poke the person who set the thing up - thanks for your help though :)
<tcpa252> Bondv6: i'm running proprietary nvidia drivers, so in my case i guess it is nvidia-settings
<tcpa252> and also, that would mean changing resolution after each boot-up
<rizo> cousteau, it is callled /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1
<home-alone> what is best PDF viewer
<tcpa252> here is my xorg.conf : http://pastebin.ca/2023487
<Bondv6> JeroenDeDauw, sorry, I ment to say /var/www
<cousteau> home-alone, I think Okular, it seems to be very complete... although I use Evince and it's very nice
<nickrave> hello can anyone help me with my Ubunto installation?
<rizo> tsimpson, i have libgtk2.0-dev installed
<Bondv6> tcpa252, I thought that tool could write an updated xorg-config
<tsimpson> rizo: but not libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<cousteau> home-alone, you could also use the official Acrobat's one... but afaik it's hard to install since it's not on the repositories
<AbhiJit> nickrave, what happen?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, did it work?
<nickrave> I have a problem after I've burned the CD, it just wont boot up into the installation page, I get a man in a circle logo
<nickrave> at the bottom
<nickrave> then nothing
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> man?
<tcpa252> Bondv6 yes, it does, you see the problem, after each restart my screen resolution is way off, no matter what resolution is set through nvidia-settings
<home-alone> thank I will okular a try . I strictly use FOSS
<rizo> tsimpson, you are right :) will try that, thank you!
<nickrave> yeah a little man
<AbhiJit> nickrave, are you sure its ubuntu
<yeats> nickrave: hit any key when the man appears - it should put you into the menu
<clarkgriswold> http://pastebin.com/qeEstHZd <-- grub.cfg - why doesn't color or play work?  pretty certain that's the paste
<nickrave> yeah I tired that
<tcpa252> Bondv6: so that means, if i don't find the cause of the problem, I'll be stuck changing my resolution after each system restart
 * AbhiJit cant remember any 'man' in installation process
<yeats> nickrave: sounds like a bad burn or a CD drive problem
<nickrave> I managed to install OS X, so can't be a drive problem
<Bondv6> tcpa252, did you use the "save to X configuration file" ?
<yeats> AbhiJit: see the bottom of this image: http://mitchtowner.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/shot0001.png
<coz_> nickrave,   when this "man in a circle" logo appears  did you hit enter?
<nickrave> NO I'll try that now - thanks
<AbhiJit> aaaah
<AbhiJit> that man
<yeats> AbhiJit: when there are resolution problems that's sometimes all you see
<AbhiJit> its accessibility icon
<yeats> heh
<AbhiJit> :)
<tcpa252> Bondv6: yes I did this a lot of times, with no apparent luck, each time after restart my screen resolution is way off, and yet nvidia-settings shows that current resolution is the one i set before restart
<nickrave> ahhh!!!
<rizo> tsimpson, thank you, that solved the problem :)
<nickrave> OK yeah that's all it was!
<Bondv6> tcpa252, hmm, you could try to look in the Xorg.conf file after it's saved, to make sure the resolution is set in it?
<nickrave> Stupid really thanks a lot, it's gone into the install page
<Gigacore> suggest the best twitter client ever!
<tcpa252> Bondv6: http://pastebin.ca/2023487
<tcpa252> it's my current xorg.conf, as far as i can see, theres no setting for current screen resolution....
<coz_> nickrave,   not stupid...it is a new approach... and if you have not seen it before  then   ,,hey ... now you know :)
<Bondv6> tcpa252, and what mode do you want to use=?
<tcpa252> Bondv6 1024x768
<teluge> I'm a gamer,formerly windows till i upgraded ram and mobo to 64 bit.... cant stand win 7 novice at best to linux usin ubuntu 10.10 hate it i like minimalistic highly customizable os's i loved windows xp.?Any suggestions? I'm on the fence as far as arch goes.
<Bondv6> tcpa252, you could put that mode in "the front" of the others
<tcpa252> Bondv6: sec, i'll try it
<yeats> teluge: try LXDE/Lubuntu
<yeats> !lubuntu | teluge
<ubottu> teluge: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Dr_Willis> teluge:  perhaps state what you  want to 'do' with your system.  thats the big thing.
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: , Dr_Willis it worked but I get grub prompt instead of login do I proceed with sudo grub-update there?
<Dr_Willis> 'minimalisitic highly customizeable' - a bit of a contridiction :)
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  the grub prompt is for grub commands not linux commands.
<Bondv6> try awesomeWM :)
 * yeats never thought of WinXP as "minimalistic" either
<Bondv6> that is highly customizable via Lua :)
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  if grub is loading. then it perhaps need to be configured to find the right menu files.
<Dr_Willis> Customize it so its no longer minimal. :)
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, okay, good, as Dr_Willis says grub is now working again. I'm surprised it is not finding your menu-files now
<tcpa252> Bondv6: Thank you very much, you saved my day
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: Dr_Willis thanks for consolation. How to configure grub2?
<Bondv6> tcpa252, cool
<teluge> no you dont get it willis... i like it minimal an 10.10 is anything but
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, boot up the livecd again
<ksbalaji> There is something about updating grub. ?
<teluge> and i'd really like to get the most out of my ram and graphics card as far as windows gaming/linux gaming goes
<teluge> without all the fru fru...
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: ok. rebooting
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, maybe we gave it the wrong path to root-directory
<Dr_Willis> teluge:  whats the point in minimal if you are lacking wanted features.. 'minimal' is just the latest buzzword everyone likes to spout.  It seems to mean very little these days. (yes thats a pun)
<blixten> anyone know how to get 32bit applications to run on a 64 bit powerpc ?
<Dr_Willis> teluge:  if you want best windows gaming - run stuff in windows.. linux gaming . the gnome desktop is going to take up so few resources  on most mondern gaming rigs. that it wont matter muich as to what window manager/desktop  you use
<teluge> cute ...hmmm better explanation is minimal desktop compare windows xp to windows 7 and i love the windows xp version best
<Dr_Willis> if you want to use 'minimal' system resources - use lubuntu.
<teluge> run stuff in windows go with win 7 so i can utilize my ram or forgo my ram and go with xp? i think not i can get everything working in linux i jus want it running better im greedy
<Dr_Willis> but even with a full gnome desktopp here - and all this syecandy.. just sitting here ircing. im using less then 4% of my cpu.
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: I have something to tell . May be we give sda5 (lucid) partition the boot flag using gparted from livecd?
<clarkgriswold> can anyone help me get color going? http://pastebin.com/qeEstHZd
<clarkgriswold> grub.cfg
<teluge> lubuntu ill give it a look at ty
<clarkgriswold> i think - i have agnosia so this is hard =//
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, yeah, seems it should not have the "/boot" directory postfixed. this might work better: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/device
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: rebooted from livecd.
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, yeah you could make sure it has the boot flag
<IRConan> hi there... is it currently possible to install ubuntu maverick to a multidevice BTRFS partition?
<Dr_Willis> Bondv6:  :) my examples did point to the location of where the boot directory was at. not  the full path including boot. so i think you are right
<Bondv6> Dr_Willis, hehe, done this so many times, but still end up getting it wrong. It's easy to think you remember it better than you actually do :/
<shankhs> I was trying to create a bootable usb stick using dd_rescue but I messed up and now fdisk is showing only sdb and not sdb1 . can anybody please help me in bringing sdb1 back?
<Bondv6> Dr_Willis, you wrote that page? nice work
<teluge> all the eyecandy is jus so ugly to me i like the rudimentary feel
<coz_> shankhs,  if no one can help here at this moment  you could scoot over to the ##linux channel ..
<shankhs> coz_: tahnks
<jimcooncat> shankhs, I hope you did't have anything on it you'll miss ...
<shankhs> nope but I am unable to make it bootable without sdb1 partition
<UnholyTerror> clarkgriswold, #grub
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/sda ?
<jimcooncat> shankhs, why not just start over with the ubuntu tools?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, yeah, looks good, if /media/ubuntu is the /dev/sda
<shankhs> jimcooncat: sorry I did not get u
<clarkgriswold> UnholyTerror, tried it
<jan-soeren> hello
<jan-soeren> i got a problem here with java
<mineur> wjat's the problem?
<UnholyTerror> clarkgriswold, tried what? going to the #grub channel?
<jan-soeren> well i think i mite have it installed but the variables i dont know how to fix
<clarkgriswold> i gotta go - later
<jimcooncat> shankhs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: Dr_Willis before I give the command I see that the boot flag is set for some other partition ( the extended partition 3) Can I just change it and reboot to see whether grub works?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, yeah
<jan-soeren> ummmm so can some1 help me with my problem?
<duffydack> jan-soeren, if you explain more, yes
<shankhs> jimcooncat: thanks
<txdv> _______________: nice nick
<jan-soeren> well I couldnt find the jre in ubuntu software
<jan-soeren> so i went to java.com
<Bondv6> It's in ubuntu software
<jan-soeren> i looked if i had java
<jan-soeren> well i couldnt find it in ubuntu software
<jan-soeren> anyway
<duffydack> jan-soeren, you might have openjre installed...
<IdleOne> jan-soeren: you have to enable the Partner repository for java-jre
<jan-soeren> how to do that??
<jan-soeren> i havnt used linux until yesterday
<icesword> IdleOne, you op?
<txdv> what did you use before?
<Dr_Willis> !partner | jan-soeren
<ubottu> jan-soeren: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<home-alone> suggest me a simple app for image editing . I try to use Gimp but it is a bit complex . I need simple one
<IdleOne> icesword: what's up?
<Dr_Willis> home-alone:  it depends on what you are doing as your editing task.
<icesword> IdleOne, operator?
<IdleOne> yes
<Dr_Willis> home-alone:   check the pacakge manager listings - see what looks good.
<home-alone> I want basic editing . like changing background . simple changes etc
<icesword> home-alone, windows jpg edit, lol
<duffydack> home-alone, shotwell?  gthumb has some nice editing tools also
<AbhiJit> home-alone, oo drawing
<icesword> !dia
<icesword> meh
<IdleOne> !find dia
<ubottu> Found: dia-common, dia-gnome, dia-libs, gnome-media, gnome-media-common, kdemultimedia, kdemultimedia-dbg, kdemultimedia-dev, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins, kdiamond (and 163 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dia&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<icesword> heh
<IdleOne> icesword: Did you need something from an op?
<jan-soeren> yea ubottu it doesnt work it doesnt do anythin when i typed that command in
<home-alone> where can i learn basic Gimp techniques
<icesword> IdleOne, nope
<IdleOne> icesword: ok :)
<icesword> IdleOne, how to be a op?
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<DeadmanIncJS> Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-beta/google-chrome-beta_8.0.552.224-r68599_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 209.85.225.190 80]
<jan-soeren> ubottu: the code u told me to type didnt work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DeadmanIncJS> that's the error i get when trying to use update manager
<home-alone> how to learn gimp basics..????
<DeadmanIncJS> any ideas on how to fix that?
<bassliner> home-alone: not possible at all.
<duffydack> home-alone, http://www.scottphotographics.com/40-best-gimp-tutorials-of-2010/
<AbhiJit> home-alone, wait
<jan-soeren> ok were to install jre v6u23
<home-alone> ok abhijit
<AbhiJit> home-alone, install gnome doc. its very nice
<jan-soeren> ??
<AbhiJit> its in software center
<home-alone> abhijit if you could tell me terminal command
<AbhiJit> !java | jan-soeren
<ubottu> jan-soeren: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<AbhiJit> home-alone, wait
<pumper> hi i have question about connectin to internet using dialup modem in debian
<pumper> anybody can help me?
<tyler_d> pumper: its difficult... all I know
<ylmfos> hi
<jan-soeren> what to search when looking for java??
<TurRaneome> Hi, I'm having an issue where Ubuntu won't connect to a previously working Wifi, other devices can and do (Android phone, windows PCs) and it only stopped
<TurRaneome> working after it slept
<jan-soeren> and i dont mean jdk
<hogdwarf> How good is security of AppArmor (ubuntu implementation) vs Selinux ?
<tyler_d> anyone figured out networking with windows 7 as the host? does the new samba package handle passwords properly?
<hogdwarf> for desktop
<Syburg> syburg
<AbhiJit> home-alone, sudo apt-get install gnome-help-en && sudo apt-get install gnome-help-common && sudo apt-get install gnome-data
<tyler_d> hogdwarf: what do you mean? specifically
<jan-soeren> what to search when i look for jre v6u23
<AbhiJit> ahh
<jan-soeren> in the ubuntu software center i mean
<hogdwarf> tyler_d: strenght ?
<AbhiJit> its gimp
<hogdwarf> label vs path ?
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  new one? never noticed. on my windows bpx;s i removed that 'windows live login helper' (i thnk thats the name) program. and samba started connecting properly
<home-alone> thanks alot abhijit
<AbhiJit> home-alone, sudo apt-get install gimp-help-en && sudo apt-get install gimp-help-common && sudo apt-get install gimp-data
<nico69> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AbhiJit> home-alone, no see the corrected command
<tyler_d> hogdwarf: implimented by novel, and noted throughout the interpipes... and makes changing some configs painful. My assumption is its secure
<wasp-> Bonjour !
<petey> hi
<wasp-> ya des Frogs ici ?
<tyler_d> Dr_Willis: I removed that and still no joy :(
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: Dr_Willis hooooray! got it booting. like a breeze.  Without your help, I would never have coined the command line. Now the #$% win7 does not show up in grub menu.
<home-alone> do i need to install all 3 of them, abhijit..???
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  'windows live sign in assistant' is what i removed. and it started working.. theres some sites with otuer possible fix;s as well
<IdleOne> !fr | wasp-
<ubottu> wasp-: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itpronetworking/thread/9c6f1d74-f7f0-4503-94fa-0d79a5597527
<AbhiJit> home-alone, its not 3
<wasp-> many tks ! bye
<AbhiJit> home-alone, its one only
<home-alone> ok dear . thank you .
<tyler_d> Dr_Willis: the outline for the "fixes" is an implimentation on Windows 7 Pro... lgp is not available in home premium...
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: Dr_Willis  Many Thanks! only if win7 would dual boot!
<AbhiJit> home-alone, welcome
<petey> can anyone help me? tryin to boot ubuntu on my netbook
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  never noticed. and i cant keep the windows variants strght - so thats all i know.
<tyler_d> petey: thats a little bit vague... errors? problems?
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: you were correct /media/ubuntu worked instead of /media/ubuntu/boot .
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, you can run "sudo update-grub2" from ubuntu terminal, maybe it will add windows entry for you
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  other url i recall reading (i bookmarked it) was -> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<tyler_d> Dr_Willis: doncha just love windows and the 8 different versions.... going to check the live sign-in thingy
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: thanks I shall try. But even without it, my son can access those files.
<petey> tyler. ive created a bootable usb disk and changed bios to boot from usb. but then screen just goes black, flashin whiteline in top left corner
<tyler_d> Dr_Willis: seen both of these, and a few more.... brb
<core7x> /help
<DeadmanIncJS> anybody having issues updating with update manager?
<DeadmanIncJS> <--is
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  some game i had installed the windows live junk. and after that sambe wasent connecing.. i looked into it.. removed the live sign-n thing. and it worked.. so thats the extent of my research
<pumper> i installed my modem and configured connection using pppconfig. but when i want to connect using pon no error message apears this means to me i connected but i cant open any web page or ping what i can do ?
<shinobi_> skdfsdf
<shinobi_> #ubuntologia.ru
<Dr_Willis> pumper:  try pinging the dns server, and gateway ip#'s - if those work but for example pinging www.google.com ddoes not... You got a DNS issue..
<tristan3199us> ksbalaji.. it will accuall duel boot... i had a duel boot on my laptop for a few months till i removed the windows partition because its seems to slow..
<pumper> Dr-willis:how to ping dns server?
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, yeah, windows does actually dual-boot, but I've found it easier to do it with grub
<shinobi_> quit
<shinobi_> exit
<LL> hello, i have a problem. it's disappeared the panel on the top-bar that allows to change status on the chat client (the panel with the user-name). Does it happen becouse i uninstalled evolution?
<TurRaneome> Hi, I'm having an issue where Ubuntu won't connect to a previously working Wifi, other devices can and do (Android phone, windows PCs) and it only stopped working when I put the laptop to sleep? I can connect to other wifi's now, but not my homenetwork. I've tried removing the profile and restarting the computer, but it still doesnt work.
<petey> tyler. ive created a bootable usb disk and changed bios to boot from usb. but then screen just goes black, flashin whiteline in top left corner
<tristan3199us> bondv6: the windows bootloader is harder to configure how you want it.. mine booted into grub.. with a windows option added..
<tristan3199us> ll
<Dr_Willis> petey:  sounds like grub or bootloader did not get installed right.
<Bondv6> tristan3199us, ahh, I see
<petey> so what can i do
<tristan3199us> petey: i have that happen everytime i try to make a persistant usb.. did you install from the ubuntu installer or unetbootin..
<petey> ubuntu installer
<LL> hello, i have a problem. it's disappeared the panel on the top-bar that allows to change status on the chat client (the panel with the user-name). Does it happen because i uninstalled evolution?
<tristan3199us> the ubuntu install doesnt ever work for me i have to use unetbootin to install.. but than its not persistant
<jan-soeren> i think i found jre 6 finnaly
<petey> ok thanks. can i use unetbootin with windows
<Dr_Willis> petey:  theres a dozen tools to make bootable flash drvees at the pendrivelinux web site. try some otehr ones.
<petey> will do, thanks very much guys.
<tristan3199us> to make a persistant usb goto youtube or ubuntu.com has a tutorial..
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: I updated grub2 . win7 entry did not show up. I added a custom entry for win7. But on rebooting, win7 says boot MGR is missing! good show for win7?
<LL> help,i have a problem. i use ubuntu 10.10. it's disappeared the panel on the top-bar that allows to change status on the chat client (the panel with the user-name). Does it happen becouse i uninstalled evolution?
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: Dr_Willis I suspect that microsopt people do not want anything else to boot. Especially linux.
<karthick87> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ksbalaji> Bondv6: but thanks to you , now lucid boots like a breeze.
<Bondv6> ksbalaji, cool. Maybee you have to modify the grub-entry for it to boot win7 correctly. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to boot windows with Grub
<arthur> Hi
<arthur> I am brazil freands
<tyler_d> so killing the live sign-in process worked... haven't bounced the win box yet however that has fixed it for now. painful
<arthur> tem algum brasileiro ai?
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, you suspect right.
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d:  so its now 2 for 2 - fixing win7/samba - by removing the live sign in helper...
<arthur> helow
<arthur> ola
<arthur> ola
<arthur> ola
<FloodBot2> arthur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> ksbalaji: you should have been able to just sudo update-grub to add win7 to your grub menus
<itaylor57> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<arthur> Brazilian brother
<tyler_d> Dr_Willis: the problem is that the windows live sign-in helper enables further "security" by changing the lgp security
<arthur> okey
<tyler_d> Dr_Willis: you can also fix it by simply "re-enabling" the 1st and 2nd level smb security
<arthur> my wine not road in ubunto 10.4
<tristan3199us> might help add windows7 to grub2 http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<sresu> Which package can help me convert pdf to doc>?
<Dave> Does anyone know how to fix windows boot problems?
<AbhiJit> Guest99990, ##windows
<sresu> Guest99990: ##windows
<AbhiJit> :p
<rigved> how do i logout from a GUI session using the command line?
<tyler_d> rigved: you can kill the gnome display manager
<Bondv6> rigved, you could do a "killall gnome-session"
<tyler_d> rigved: service gdm stop
<Guest99990> Cheers guys
<tyler_d> rigved: or grep for the users process id and kill the session that way
<ksbalaji> Dave, I just got the problem started by win7 solved! It ate up the grub. Now it is fixed with help from here. However, win7 booting was lost.
<rigved> tyler_d, Bondv6: i can log back in again, right?
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, what is you r setup?
<tyler_d> rigved: do a restart then
<rigved> tyler_d: ok
<tyler_d> rigved: service gdm restart
<tyler_d> on that note ^ what ever happened to ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Weazel> is http://gnome-look.org/ down ? or is it just me ?
<ksbalaji> UnholyTerror: ? lucid and win7 dual boot running on acer laptop. ?
<Bondv6> rigved, with the killall-command yes. if you stop gdm you will have to start it again first
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, what is default boot?
<ksbalaji> ofcourse it is lucid in sda5 (whereas win7 rests in sda1)
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, linux is default boot in BIOS?
<mongy> tyler_d, its alt+sysrq+k isnt it.
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, so it boots straight into grub/linux first?
<eddy-> linux  good
<tyler_d> mongy: not trying it right now... but made a mental note
<rigved> Bondv6: it worked
<Weazel> is http://gnome-look.org/ down ? or is it just me ???
<ksbalaji> UnholyTerror: I do nothing with BIOS. It tries to boot first from CD then from USB and then from HDD
<rigved> tyler_d: it gave me some error.
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, so it boots straight into grub/linux first?
<rigved> tyler_d, Bondv6: thanx for your help
<tyler_d> rigved: try a restart (what are you tryign to accomplish here?)
<tyler_d> rigved: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ksbalaji> UnholyTerror: as you said grub first boots lucid.
<rigved> tyler_d: sometimes when i log in, the power icon does not display. the Me icon is displayed twice. so i cannot logout or shutdown from the gui
<rigved> tyler_d: i know the command to restart, but now i know the command to logout also. thanx.
<petey> guess what people
<petey> im running ubuntu
<tyler_d> rigved: yw :)
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, have you tried: 'sudo update-grub' - should see your win7 and add it to the grub menu.
<rigved> petey: good for you! have you got some problem that you want to ask the channel?
<erUSUL> rigved: "logout"
<jan-soeren> i need help with my terminial seems that when i follow instructions and type in stuff it doesnt work
<petey> i did but u guys fixed it. so cheers
<rasengan> Hi, can I use the Ubuntu logo/brand/likeliness/etc. for my own project?
<rasengan> Or is that not allowed (see Android/Google)
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, have you tried: 'sudo update-grub' - should see your win7 and add it to the grub menu.
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, as long as the Win7 bootloader is not messed up.
<UnholyTerror> balaji-away, as long as the Win7 bootloader is not messed up.
<techbreak> please suggest me some avi mpeg to 3gp converter in  ubuntu
<erUSUL> !info winff | techbreak
<ubottu> techbreak: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<erUSUL> !info arista | techbreak
<ubottu> techbreak: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 290 kB, installed size 2596 kB
<pr0ph3t> is it something to do with X or the login manager?
<pr0ph3t> please help because I am really at a loss here
<techbreak> erUSUL, thanks ;) will try..
<h0ho> hi, what repository should i add to install gw6c?
<jan-soeren> azm: ok so i check the canocial partners thingy now wat??
<jan-soeren> ive checked canocial partners now wat??
<UnholyTerror> jan-soeren, did you reload like it asked?
<nirazio> On my ubuntu machime I have squid3 as a daemon which starts at boot. But squid3 takes a long time to start and stop (alomst more than 30 seconds). So it has slowed down my OS startup and shoutdown time considerably.
<jan-soeren> reload??
<jan-soeren> it didnt ask to reload
<UnholyTerror> jan-soeren, are you in Synaptics?
<lolzer> i am using sonyerricson w200i as modem to connect to internet... at first it get connected but after some time the phone gets automatically into file manager mode....in XP it work fine ...earlier versions of ubuntu also worked ...can any1 help me??
<lolzer> i am using sonyerricson w200i as modem to connect to internet... at first it get connected but after some time the phone gets automatically into file manager mode....in XP it work fine ...earlier versions of ubuntu also worked ...can any1 help me??
<h0ho> i can find the package online, but its not in apt-get, please help :'(
<jan-soeren> yes i am in the synaptics
<jan-soeren> oh i see wat u mean now lol
<jan-soeren> ok im reloading
<UnholyTerror> jan-soeren, when you checked the partner repo under other software tab it should have told/asked you to reload the list, right?
<jan-soeren> ok so its reloaded wats the next step for getting java?
<jan-soeren> and no it never told me to reload but i did it anyway
<UnholyTerror> jan-soeren, ok, now search for 'java'
<jan-soeren> ok
<jan-soeren> ok it finnished loading the search
<UnholyTerror> jan-soeren, i'm using the 'sun-java6-bin' package, myself.
<jan-soeren> so wat do i do now?? that ive searched??
<ksbalaji> UnholyTerror: you are right my win7 bootloader is messed up.
<Weazel> does any1 have any information regarding the error message  -- > "required kernel toshiba support not enabled."  when i type "sudo toshset -3g on" for my mobile built-in modem (toshiba tecra)
<pr0ph3t> can anyone help with my ubuntu login freeze problem please :(
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, you'll need to go to #grub now...
<UnholyTerror> ksbalaji, i'm getting ready to drive home... good luck.
<Smiley> what package does ubuntu use for "hibernation"
<Animawolf> http://lolpics.se/2958-saw-fffuuuu lols
<ksbalaji> UnholyTerror: thanks and bye.
<UnholyTerror> jan-soeren, I'm getting ready to drive home... good luck.
<jan-soeren> UnholyTerror: wat now that ive searched for java??? u still havnt said a thing lol
<BluesKaj>  jan-soeren . one can alsp open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, that will install java flash and configure them for you , rather than p[oke around with synaptic
<Smiley> gah its hibernate, not suspend2 :|
<Weazel> damn toshset, i miss u :(
<rez> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.
<lolzer> plz help me... my phone get into file manager mode after  some time i am connected to internet... it works fine in XP and earlier version of ubuntu
<jan-soeren> well were to get tutorials for linux???
<jan-soeren> where to get free online ubuntu 10.10 tutorials
<maxflax> Hello, ubuntu has taken a turn I don't like.. it decides for me what I can do.. thats not ok.. thats "apple" big brother attitude
<lolzer> i am really having problems with this version.... no support  for mpasmgui
<BluesKaj> maxflax, in what manner ?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | jan-soeren
<ubottu> jan-soeren: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | jan-soeren
<ubottu> jan-soeren: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> jan-soeren:  tutorials for what ? theres the wiki pages and forum posts. and dozens of other guides/sites
<killer_> hello to all:)
<maxflax> BluesKaj - Security ExecutableBit
<maxflax> BluesKaj - If I trust a program and I want to run it from vfat I should be able to choose so..
<jan-soeren> k ty guys
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  post a message on the forums/brain storm site. Its consdierd a security issue. so use the terminal if you really want to run them.
<geirha> maxflax: You just need to set the exec flag on the mount
<jan-soeren> well u guys were awesome g2g
<maxflax> BluesKaj - Having my OS telling me that "Oh no.. you can't run this - even if I change the execute permission is insane"
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  or set vfat to mount EVERY file as 'executable'
<Dr_Willis> You could set up .exe's to open with somthing else i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> i always use 'wine whatever.exe' from terminal.because to many times i have window sapps that dont work right. and at least from the terminal i get some usefull error messages
<maxflax> Dr_Willis - removing the ability in the GUI to select for my self is just damn stupid - even M$ has the option to turn of the check
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  whatever.. do you have an actual support issue for this channel? if you want to just rant. theres #ubuntu-offtopic and the forums.
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  and that topic has been argued to death in the forums.
<jan-soeren> lol guess wat i just realised
<neiz> maxflax: this isn't windows.  Running from the terminal in a general sense is better than the GUI
<maxflax> Dr_Willis - ok, here's my question then.. how do I remove it?
<jan-soeren> my sound does not work but it works on windows
<jan-soeren> were to install my sound??
<c0nv1ct> jan-soeren, did you try unmuting it and turning up the volume?
<jan-soeren> yes
<jan-soeren> it was not muted anyway
<BluesKaj> maxflax, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/unix-or-linux-commands-for-changing-user-rights.html
<maxflax> neiz - The gui shouldn't handicap the user
<jan-soeren> i went into sound preferences
<c0nv1ct> jan-soeren, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jan-soeren> but i dont know wat is my actual sound lol
<jan-soeren> k ty
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  set the .exe  to load with a differnt application by default. perhaps a shell scrhot that does 'xterm -e wine $1' or similer..  I just use the terminal.
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  or theres ways to set it where ntfs/vfat/cdroms mount with EVERY file executable. so by default they are in fact executable.
<neiz> maxflax: the power of linux comes from the terminal/CLI. Learn it.
<maxflax> BluesKaj - where do I change the mount option for my drive so it's set to exec?
<ggggg> is there anyone here willing to help me with something on pm, i want to create an account on some site that banned my country and disabled proxy signup
<maxflax> neiz - I know bash, but like a good gui for stuff
<BluesKaj> maxflax, if it's mounted in nautilus /networking , right click properties the permissions tab / make executable
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  that wont work if its a NTFS or VFAT filesystem. or on an optical disk.
<icesword> what do you use to rebuild a partition table?
<everton> does any know why k3b open when i click on to my computer ubuntu
<maxflax> BluesKaj - If it were that easy I wouldn't ask here! :p
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, I'm assuming it's a ntfs partition
<Dr_Willis> everton:  the file assoication for the 'folder' type has gotten messed up perhaps
<maxflax> Dr_Willis - How do I make it mount as always set to exec?
<Dr_Willis> everton:  ive seen it happen if you select a folder with dvd 'files' and tell it to open with.. a video player or otehr app.
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  i use the /etc/fstab   for my internal drives  - but not sure how to do it for removeable media
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Dr_Willis> I find having everything on ntfs/vfat executable - more annoying then using 'wine /whatever.exe' in a terminal when needed.
<everton> Dr_willis I understand you I trying to find the area where i c an fix it
<maxflax> Dr_Willis - it is a internal drive formatted with NTFS
<Dr_Willis> everton:  try ubuntu-tweak, and check teh file assocations. theres one for folder types, let me see what mine is set to.
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  then you can make a fstab entry for the drive. and set the proper umask/fmask/dmask and it can set them to be all executable.
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  the ntfs-3g faq/docs gives examples.
<maxflax> Dr_Willis - Well, if I put it in fstab it will auto mount.. I only mount it if I need it..
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  fstab has a 'noauto' option
<jan-soeren> fixed problem
<jan-soeren> ty
<ejcweb> I want to simulate microphone input using an MP3 I play. Is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> everton:  under ubuntu-tweak, file type 'tool' under 'folder' -> theres a list of what ones to use.  I think 'open folder' is the default its supposed to be.
<Dr_Willis> everton:  ubuntu-tweak also has a toolto reset all of gnome back to the gnome defaults. :0
<m___n> join #qt
<Dr_Willis> everton:  ive had differnt desktops 'fight' over  what to set the default app for folders to be. :(
<icesword> 。。
<Dr_Willis> ejcweb:  ive seen similer trticks done with the 'webcamstudio' program . it lets you reroute stuff to differnt /dev/video# and /dev/audio# type devices you could use as if they were a real input
<rigved> ejcweb: one way is to send the audio output to the mic input. there's one audio connector available that can do this
<maxflax> Dr_Willis - what umask to type for it to be exec?
<Dr_Willis> ejcweb:  its also perhaps possible with the various pulse audio config tools. (some are not installed by default)
<ejcweb> rigved: Yeah, unfortunately I don't own one of those cables at the moment. I'm trying to find a different solution.
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  no idea.  I would have to look it up on the ntfs-3g docs/faq
<Dr_Willis> I always get confused by umasks.
<thefatloverboy_> #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> maxflax:  try 0000, mount it .. look and see.. unmount. try a differnet #
<CovertOddity> Hello
<ejcweb> Dr_Willis: I mean, the alternative is to select a different input source. I've got a choice of OSS, Port Audio, or PulseAudio. At the moment I'm on Port Audio default, which is my mic.
<Dr_Willis> the umask is like '777-XXX' where XXX is the actual mask.. I think...
<Dr_Willis> so 000 would make them all mode '777' or am i confused.
<sunny_> hu. how do i boot livecd with bigger root partition size?
<n2diy> how do I restart the print services?
<everton> Dr_Willis ok I am installing utweaks
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  sudo service cups restart (perhaps)
<Dr_Willis> yea its 'cups' :)
<Dr_Willis> BBL  gotta do a reboot.
<icesword> lol
<icesword> !find weechat
<ubottu> Found: weechat, weechat-core, weechat-curses, weechat-dbg, weechat-dev
<maxflax> how do I write to unmount a drive in terminal.. writing umount on it just return saying the unit is busy
<petarbt> tnx for Test Disk is very good program . save my live :)
<icesword> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<n2diy> Dr.Willlis, the command took, but I still can't see the network printer?
<sunny_> maxflax, try -f option
<maxflax> sunny_ : nope
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<sunny_> maxflax, also try lsof to see which process holds it busy
<icesword> !man umount
<icesword> cd out that directory
<CovertOddity> Im connected to a VPN and it is set as my default ipv4/6 route, however i want to route my http/s traffic through my normal interface since i only use the VPN for SMB-shares. I guess i need to use iptables for this but how can i achieve this?
<pr0ph3t> re all
<icesword> just cd out that dir
<maxflax> icesword - jupp - that did the trick :)
<pr0ph3t> is there a way to have an interactive startup in ubuntu 10.10 so I don't start gdm?
<icesword> just like the stupid usb stuff
<sunny_> how do i boot livecd with bigger root partition size? any boot options?
<nirazio> Why isn't Lubuntu an official derivative of Ubuntu?
<icesword> lol@noob
<thefatloverboy_> #ubuntu-es
<AbhiJit> nirazio, #lubuntu
<icesword> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<expiation> is there a way to install wubi bigger than 30gb?
<icesword> depends, i think no
<dhanijeremy> help! all my media files plays too fast like it were being fast forwarded. Anyone???
<tyler_d> dhanijeremy: dance quicker
<tyler_d> dhanijeremy: sorry, never heard that one before :)
<dhanijeremy> i get no sound
<bezao> i'm running ubuntu server 10.04 how to upgrade to 10.10?
<tom_> hi
<tyler_d> bezao: sudo apt-get upgrade
<tom_> im trying to get my broadcom 440 wireless card working in ubuntu 10.10
<bezao> tyler_d that will upgrade apt-get
<dhanijeremy> i've tried google for a solution but there is nothing...
<tyler_d> bezao: sorry, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bezao> tyler_d apt-get said theres nothing to upgrade
<jchase520> is it possable to shrink a partition and extend a differant one from ubuntu?
<tyler_d> bezao: apt-get dist-upgrade said this?
<bezao> tyler_d yes
<dhanijeremy> tyler_d, can you help me?
<rigved> bezao: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<tyler_d> bezao: so within your repository you have marked lts only?
<BluesKaj> +
<bezao> rigved No new release found
<petarbt> CheckGMail won't start as a normal user ubuntu 10.10 ?
<tyler_d> dhanijeremy: I know very little about sound, my best suggestion would be to try using alsa drivers
<bezao> when i log it, it says: Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-26-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:31:20 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<rigved> bezao: you must set apt to check for normal releases
<bezao> rigved how can i do it?
<h0ho> does anyone know where gw6c is located? cus i can't find it in apt-get
<sunny_> how do i boot livecd with bigger root partition size? any boot options?
<krunal> how can i play quicktime streaming files?
<dhanijeremy> weird, it works before i mess with gdm...
<petarbt> its start only with sudo checkgmail, how to make to start as a normal user
<jchase520> i think paly on linux has quik time
<tyler_d> h0ho: enable universe package then try again... http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gw6c
<icesword> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4~try1.dsfg1-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2832 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<krunal> jchase520, it can play full .mov files but not .mov files with external url
<krunal> for example apple.com/trailers
<jchase520> ah ok
<rigved> bezao: aptitude
<h0ho> tyler_d, how would i got about that? what should i put in sources.list?
<tyler_d> h0ho: in sources.list you need to uncomment the repo's
<torres09> how do I start an alternate X session? like if i am playing a game on X0, if i do xinit -- :1 on tty I am dumped into some sort of terminal xsession....
<killer_> irc://irc.mirc.gr
<bezao> rigved it says 29257 new packges, lol,
<jchase520> can you shrink a vlume in ubuntu?
<jchase520> volume*
<Idol_Mind> i'm having issues installing/configuring squid on 10.10. can someone help?
<rigved> bezao: yes but those are not for you. just says that there are those many new packages which you can download
<tyler_d> jchase520: using gparted yes you can. best to have a backup first though
<Idol_Mind> when I try to go to the web console, I get "The requested URL could not be retrieved"
<bezao> rigved what do i select then? installed packges? not installed packges?
<jchase520> well i want to expand my partition that has ubuntu and shrink my stupid windows one lol
<tyler_d> jchase520: then back it up and use gparted is the simplest solution.
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<torres09> how do i start a new xsession on say Ctrl Alt F8
<jchase520> ok thanks!
<dhanijeremy> tyler_d, FIXED! i change the output to Internal Audio Analog Stereo instead of RV620 Audio Device (Radeon HD 34xx Series) Digital Stereo (HDMI) Stereo
<tyler_d> dhanijeremy: nicely done, it sounded liek a config thing.
<tyler_d> dhanijeremy: sorry I was of no help :(
<dhanijeremy> yeah, but weird because i didnt touch any of the config thing.
<insano> Is there any way to install ubuntu over a LAN?
<rigved> bezao: one moment. even i'm trying to figure out myself. never used it for this purpose before
<dhanijeremy> nvm, next time you know what to suggest :)
<icesword> !net install
<icesword> !install
<tyler_d> insano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<torres09> how do i start a new xsession?
<icesword> no you won't
<tyler_d> torres09: startx -- :1
<sacarlson> insano: yes with pxeboot
<insano> sacarlson, Can I install my own customized ISO?
<tyler_d> torres09: I haven't done it, though it outlines it from here --> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<torres09> tyler_d startx -- :1 drops me into some sort of xterm i guess....i just want a new gnome session....like if i have a game on X0
<sacarlson> insano: yes if your iso is bootable
<tyler_d> torres09: why not simply go to a different desktop? ie. ctrl-alt-"arrow right"
<rigved> bezao: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<rigved> bezao: what does that give you? ^^
<insano> sacarlson, The tutorials I've seen say that I need a netboot installation.
<Aimer> hi
<torres09> tyler_d doesnt work if i am running something like a media center XBMC for instance
<sacarlson> insano: I havn't played with it in some time but there are instructions the give you step by step to setup a pxeboot server
<tyler_d> torres09: ahh... so you want a completely different instance of X
<rigved> bezao: ok. got it
<nirazio> What is the boot kernel option (casper) to change the size of the ram root file system when booting from livecd. I want to be able to install few packages to work with, w/o really installing the system.
<rigved> bezao: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<insano> sacarlson, Can I pvt you?
<sacarlson> insano: sure
<torres09> tyler_d yeah i guess
<Aimer> i have problem with .htaccess, when I add directive which lock access to config.php, it also lock access to the other config.php files in other subdirectories
<djzn> is there any application wich will dock a "system logger" text into the workspace?
<rigved> bezao: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Promt=normal
<rigved> bezao: sudo do-release-upgrade
<rigved> bezao: do these three steps
<guest> I have a question about using dual monitors with an ATI Card on 10.04; Please message me if you have a moment of free time to discuss.  Thank  you!
<rigved> bezao: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rigved> bezao: gotta go. all the best!
<torres09> how do i start a different instance of X?
<jimfleig> What is a reasonable wait time for Setting up grub to complete after selecting Install Updates from the Update Manager and the Applying Changes window appears?
<llutz> torres09: startx -- :1
<sam_010203> Apart from Skype.  what other chat program can you use to video chat out of the box in linux?????
<Aimer> i have problem with .htaccess, when I add directive which lock access to config.php, it also lock access to the other config.php files in other subdirectories.
<PeterFabinski> how do i get a VirtualBox shared folder
<jimfleig> If the reasonable wait time has passed, is there any way to exit this state without crashing the system?
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: what is the guest os?
<torres09> llutz: ya know that but that doesn't give me something like a new Gnome or KDE session does it....i just want an alternate X when i am running a media center or sumthing
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: BackTrack 4
<Jed2> Hi all..I've just installed ubuntu 10.10 using wubi alongside vista and I cant connect to my wifi with ubuntu. Vista connects fine. Can anyone suggest how to fix this pls?
<llutz> torres09: WINDOWMANANAGER=<wm of your choice> startx -- :1
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: have u installed the guest-additions?
<PeterFabinski> how do i do that?
<sam_010203> jed2   what are you using to connect?   network manager?
<torres09> llutz: will try that thanks..
<llutz> torres09: or just create a personal ~/.xinitrc
<cr215> hi everyone.  i need help getting my microphone to work when using voip(?) software such as the phone feature in gmail or icall internet phone. i successfully tested the mic with sound recorer so i dont know what it could be.  can anyone help me?
<sam_010203> CR215  have u checked if it the mic settings in alsamixer are on?
<Aimer> could anyone give me an answer?
<torres09> llutz:  yeah i tried creation .xinitrc and exec gnome-session...didn't work...
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: mount the guest-additions cd in the guest os...and run the appropriate setup...buti think u need to install the kernel headers in the guest os as well..
<k3n5h1n> i cant setup wireless on my dell vostro
<k3n5h1n> ubuntu v 10.4
<Jed2> OK I'm newie with ubunto btw. I just installed ubuntu and when it started up it tried to connect. I pointed it at the correct wifi name and put in the password. it tries to connect then replies that I need to enter password
<ubuntu> testing
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> Does mego have repositories right noe?
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> now
<erUSUL> Aimer: maybe in #httpd ?
<cr215> sam_o1o23: i dont  know what alsamixer is
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: else u can use other means like sftp or ftp or even nfs..if your host os is also linux based..
<bluefrog> Aimer, within your site directory directive add  <Files config.php> Order allow,deny       deny from all      <\Files>
<AnirbanHazra> Can I run .NET apps on Ubuntu hardy ?
<bluefrog> aimer and forget bout htaccess
<cr215> i meant to say samo1o2o3
<sam_010203> lol
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: i  clicked install guest additions but nothing happened in the vm
<torres09> llutz:  when I try WINDOWMANANAGER=gnome startx -- :1 i get no protocol specified error..
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: does it have a gui?
<PeterFabinski> what?
<r00t4rd3d> Jed2, so enter your password ?
<bezao> how can i correct my ubuntu acentuation? por ex, "é" gives something like this "%e"
<Jed2> yes I did
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: your guest os? ..does it have a graphical interface?
<bluefrog> bezao, in what program?
<Jed2> it tries to log in for abotu a minute then the same window pops up again
<soreau> torres09: gnome isnt a window manager, its a desktop environment. metacity and compiz are window managers
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: like it has a "desktop"? yes.
<bezao> bluefrog for whole ubuntu, now i'm on console mode, ubuntu server.
<r00t4rd3d> jed2 are you sure its not asking for your ubuntu pass ? Does it say anything about login keyring ?
<torres09> soreau:  so how do i start a new Xsession with gnome desktop environment?
<bluefrog> bezao, change the keayboard layout I presume
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: then check under something like "My computer" or /media/cdrom if u can find some setups in there...
<bonjoyee> else mount the cd manually..using the mount command..
<bezao> bluefrog my keyword layout is fine, when i type something it prompts me a message, i've installed it on portuguese-brasil language
<llutz> torres09: try "startx -m gnome-session  -- :1"
<k3n5h1n> do i need to enter ipv4/6 settings while setting up wireless?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: i found the cd but theres nothing for BackTrack
<r00t4rd3d> no
<k3n5h1n> automatic works, doesnt it?
<r00t4rd3d> should
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: isn't backtrack linux?
<k3n5h1n> i have entered the ssid, and wpa personal password
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: yes...
<cysioland> How to measure song pitch in Ubuntu?
<Jed2> it has two drop downs...top one I cant change but it is show type of wifi encryption and I would assume is asking for the wifi pw. I havent tried my ubuntu pw. No mention of keyring btw
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: when i open either of the linux files i just get a script in the text editor
<Aimer> bluefrog: it doesn't work, it also lock files in subdirectories
<r00t4rd3d> jed2 can you turn off your wireless security and try it ?
<bonjoyee> then run the .run file for your architecture...32 bit or 64
<bonjoyee> with root privileges...
<Jed2> turn off via the admin page for my router?
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: also what is your host os?
<Jed2> ok will try. brb. ta
<k3n5h1n> oh connected
<k3n5h1n> :)
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: mac
<k3n5h1n> i created a new net work connection btw
<k3n5h1n> thanks
<nirazio> I have configured vsftpd as anonymous.But still it's asking for password..Can anyone help me??
<cysioland> How to measure song pitch in Ubuntu???
<h0ho> \quit
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: ok...then try installing the guest additions..
<r00t4rd3d> nirazio, have you restarted vsftpd after configuring as anony ?
<sacarlson> cysioland: I played with something like that but it wasn't working very well last I tried it.  it was like pitch to midi or something
<nirazio> r00t4rd3d: Yes i have restarted vsftpd
<cysioland> sacarlson I have .mp3 file
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: you want to share folders on your mac system with the guest backtrack..right?
<sacarlson> cysioland: well I think this worked with wav but you can convert an mp3 to wav
<r00t4rd3d> nirazio, http://www.g-loaded.eu/2008/12/02/set-up-an-anonymous-ftp-server-with-vsftpd-in-less-than-a-minute/
<r00t4rd3d> check your settings
<torres09> llutz: if i write startx -m gnome-session --:1 in say tty1 i am still getting no protocol spec. error...
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: yes. VirtualBox says that BackTrack can access the folder, but i can't find the folder
<PeterFabinski> in backtrack
<MorphixNW> can anyone here help to install/calibrate a touchscreen on 10.10?
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: how did u share it?
<PeterFabinski> are you using VirtualBox
<bonjoyee> yes..
<PeterFabinski> in the "devices" menu for the VirtualBox application, is there a "shared folders" button?
<r00t4rd3d> nirazio, did your settings and startup procedure match that tutorial ?
<bonjoyee> thats right...
<bonjoyee> ok so u have done that part..and started the guest?
<PeterFabinski> yes
<MorphixNW> can anyone here help to install/calibrate a touchscreen on 10.10?
<PeterFabinski> the folder is shared with BackTrack, but i can't find it anywhere
<nirazio> r00t4rd3d: Yes But still it's asking for a password
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: try this in the guest: sudo  mount -t vboxsf sharename mountpoint
<bonjoyee> but i honestly feel...u have to install the guest additions in the guest os..
<jimfleig> I installed a program from a .tgz file and can find the folder and the files for the program.  Which file should be selected to run the program?  Can a place on the Applications Menu be created for the program?
<r00t4rd3d> nirazio, I would start over and follow that tutorial to a T. You must be missing something.
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: the share name is the name of the folder i want and the mounntpoint is where i want the folder to show up?
<r00t4rd3d> pastebin your config file
<bonjoyee> yes
<torres09> how do i start a new xsession with gnome
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: just the name of the folder..not the entire path
<erUSUL> jimfleig: launch it from a terminal or « alt + f2 » dialog
<jimfleig> r00t4rd3d  was the pastebin your config file directed to me?
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: for the mountpoint..specify the entire path
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: i did that and i get this error: mount: unknown filesystem type 'vboxsf'
<r00t4rd3d> jimfleig, no.
<r00t4rd3d> torres09, does startx do anything ?
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: thats right..u do not have the guest addition installed..
<r00t4rd3d> jimfleig, what the program source code ?
<nirazio> r00t4rd3d: Did you tried??
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: when i try to install the guest additions, i just get a script in Kate (text editor) and nothing happens.
<AmberJ> Can I delete *.deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ to free up disk space?
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: please paste the contents of the cd by doing ls -l on pastebin..
<jimfleig> erUSUL  launch it   which file is "it"?
<torres09> r00t4rd3d:  i generally get an error like locking ~/.Xauthority or something....
<erUSUL> AmberJ: sudo apt-get clean
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: what do you mean?
<AmberJ> Thanks a lot erUSUL
<r00t4rd3d> jimfleig, most apps that come in a tgz file are source code. You have to compile them. What app was it ?
<erUSUL> jimfleig: what did you installed? see the source folder for binary files
<r00t4rd3d> and where did you getit
<solya> maveric cannot rebbot on Asus F5N.any idea?
<AmberJ> erUSUL, What if I manually rm them?
<jimfleig> dxf2g-1.0.5
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: in a terminal do ls -l /media/Virtual*
<FlintWestWood> good morning all. i have alot of movies and music videos on my computer. i want to share it to my other computers and my itouch via a web interface. what do i need to do to set that up?
<erUSUL> AmberJ: that should be ok too.
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: whats the *
<bonjoyee> and paste the output on http://pastebin.com
<erUSUL> AmberJ: beter use apt-get clean though. less likely to make a mistake
<d3lck0> hi all
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: wildcard character...
<erUSUL> AmberJ: "sudo rm" can be a WMD ;P
<r00t4rd3d> jim link ?
<torres09> r00t4rd3d:  and if i run startx as root then it says it uses conf file frm /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<HowardTheDuck> hey all
<torres09> r00t4rd3d:  and dumps me into blank screen
<d3lck0> somebody has the fuppes media center transconding mkv for ps3¿?
<bonjoyee> !paste > PeterFabinski
<ubottu> PeterFabinski, please see my private message
<jimfleig> I followed instructions that included ./con...(I don't remember the rest), /make and /sudo make install.  This is from memory.  I can look up the read me file and copy the exact instructions that I followed.
<wtfsven> i have a question about clamAV on backtrack
<HowardTheDuck> how would i completely uninstall k3b and all it's dependencies out of ubuntu
<HowardTheDuck> if i just do an apt-get remove that will leave the dependencies right?
<jimfleig> I can look up the link.  Be a minute.
<bonjoyee> !paste > bonjoyee
<ubottu> bonjoyee, please see my private message
<nadodeg> do autoremove
 * HowardTheDuck tired of k3b screwing up disks in 10.04
<erUSUL> HowardTheDuck: try « sudo apt-get autoremove »
<HowardTheDuck> autoremove wipes dependencies?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee:do i just type the star, or do i put something there?
<AmberJ> erUSUL, yea...right. :)
<HowardTheDuck> what about adding --purge to the end of the command should i do that?
<solya> maveric cannot reboot on Asus F5N. any idea????
<erUSUL> HowardTheDuck: no; --purge is to remove config files
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: replace the * with the correct name of the folder if you can..
<HowardTheDuck> ah okay
<wtfsven> anyone else have trouble updating signatures with the clamtk interface on backtrack?
<erUSUL> !backtrack | wtfsven
<ubottu> wtfsven: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<HowardTheDuck> too bad, Brasero has always made coasters since I was using 9.04, so I used K3b.  Now K3B makes coasters and Brasero works just fine
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: the * will work as well..
<wtfsven> ah.  thanks for the channel name.
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: i get cannot access /media/Virtual*: no such file or directory
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: cd /media/cdrom
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: ls -l
<Fire> Guys, how do i uninstall Evolution without blowing away the entire OS? :D
<jimfleig> link: http://freshmeat.net/projects/dxf2g/releases/286996 and instructions that were entered in terminal: $ tar -xzvf dxf2G-version.tgz (Enter, and wait), $ cd dxf2G-version (Enter, and wait), $ ./configure (Enter, and wait), $ make (Enter, and wait), $ sudo make install (Enter, and wait)
<jimfleig> It seemed as though everything in terminal went well.
<jimfleig> erUSUL or r00t4rd3d  any thoughts?
<erUSUL> jimfleig: try « dxf2g »
<Fire> Guys, how do i uninstall Evolution without blowing away the entire OS? :D
<Eth4n> sudo apt-get remove evolution
<Eth4n> i think
<Eth4n> i havent used ubuntu in ages
<bonjoyee> Fire: ubuntu? what version?
<Fire> Maverick
<administrator_> hello
<bonjoyee>  Fire: open synaptic...select evolution..mark for removal/complete removal...applpy
<jimfleig> erUSUL  result from dxf2g is command not found
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: how do i install the guest additions
<adac> Someone familiar with "hardinfo"? I noticed that it can run as a command line program aswell, but the silly thing is that installation of "hardinfo" requires gnome (http://pastie.org/1390103) But on my server I don't want to install grafical gnome
<rigved> bonjoyee: Devices > Install Guest Additions
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: do you see some .run files under /media/cdrom?
<erUSUL> jimfleig: try « dxf2G »
<r00t4rd3d> jimfleig, do this , in a terminal sudo updatedb
<r00t4rd3d> then locate dxf2g
<Fire> bonjoyee: there are tons of packages related to it...
<solya> maveric cannot reboot on Asus F5N. any idea?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: how do i see the contents of /media/cdrom
<rigved> bonjoyee: sorry
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: ls -l /media/cdrom
<rigved> PeterFabinski: Devices > Install Guest Additions
<savid> Does anyone know of a good linux video editor that supports selective audio fading (ie, the ability to fade audio in and out at a given level at a given point in the video)?
<bonjoyee>  rigved: its ok:)
<nemo> so. ubuntu has this "smart tab complete" in bash
<nemo> I suppose it is handy in large directories to skip to supported types
<savid> ie,  when someone is talking  in the video, I want to decrease the music track a bit,  and then have the music increase back to full volume after.
<jimfleig> erUSUL  here are the files in the dxf2g-1.0.5 folder  aclocal.m4  config.h.in    configure.ac  examples    Makefile.am  scripts
<jimfleig> AUTHORS     config.log	   COPYING	 INSTALL     Makefile.in  src
<jimfleig> ChangeLog   config.status  depcomp	 install-sh  man	  stamp-h1
<jimfleig> config.h    configure	   doc		 Makefile    missing
<FloodBot2> jimfleig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t4rd3d> jimfleig, it has an install script , install-sh
<nemo> but. linux does not require file extensions, and furthermore, there are many file extensions it seems unaware a client supports.  for example. no gif playing for mplayer...
<erUSUL> jimfleig: i saw the archive. the c file is dxf2G with capital G so the command should be --> dxf2G
<nemo> is there a way to easily disable this feature? 'cause it is turning out to be more fail than help :(
<jimfleig> dxf2G got results but if the program is running then I don't know where to find it
<bonjoyee> Fire: when u mark evolution for removal...all related packages that are not required will show under "auto removable"..u can safely remove those as well
<nemo> I imagine if I dug through bash config I might find, I'm just hoping someone knows offhand
<patrunjel> Hi, i'm running Ubuntu 10.04, and using Code::Blocks 8.02 IDE .Can somewone please tell me how to install the SDL library?
<nemo> patrunjel: sdl dev packages?
<maxflax> If I write "mount  -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/Storage" I mount my ntfs disk.. how do I write it in fstab so it does it bu auto?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: i get this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Dec 11 14:30 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: oh... try ls -l /media/cdrom0
<nemo> patrunjel: 'cause there are a bunch of libsdl-*-dev packages. just look in synaptic and install the ones you need...
<nemo> patrunjel: I just have installed the ones that Hedgewars uses (for doing hedgewars builds)
<erUSUL> !ntfs | maxflax
<ubottu> maxflax: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cheip> ciao a tutti
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: i see the run files, what do i do with them?
<jimfleig> erUSUL  I see something is the results from dxf2G that I need to pursue.  This may be the answer.  Thanks for your help!
<patrunjel> nemo, i have installed something SDL-related (don't ask me what).As header i have to write #include <SDL/SDL.h> but i can see it doesn't cover like the SDL_Init SDL_SetVideoMode and everything, i get compiler errors.I just don't know what to install...
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: ok ..now do cd /media/cdrom0
<patrunjel> nemo, i'm interested in the library that contains SDL_SetVideoMode , for example.
<cheip> i've reinstalled ubuntu maverik, it doesen't recognized my wifi module, it's strange
<bonjoyee> then ./<nameofyourunfile?
<nemo> patrunjel: welp. lemme grep :)
<MorphixNW> can anyone help me with touchscreen calibration on 10.10?
<bonjoyee> sudo ./<nameofyourunfile>
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: now what?
<cheip> the module is (by lspci): Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<cheip> what drivers can I install?
<nemo> patrunjel: probably the base package though
<nemo> patrunjel: try libsdl1.2-dev for a start
<KM0201> cheip: do you have anything in system/admin/hardware drivers?
<MorphixNW> !touchscreen
<KM0201> hmm, guess not
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: any progress?
<MorphixNW> can anyone help me with touchscreen calibration on 10.10?
<MorphixNW> please
<ay_> hey
<ay_> i consist a ubuntu usb system with usb creator gtk inside ubuntu
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee:i did cd /media/cdrom... now what?
<patrunjel> nemo, it's already installed.In the tutorial i'm learning from, there is always included the include "SDL.h" header.It's kinda confusing, everything on the net is for Windows :))
<KM0201> MorphixNW: given the fact so few people have touch screens, I would not expect any help configuring it here..  you're probalby the 2nd or 3rd person i've saw mention a touch screen in about 6yrs here
<ay_> but when i boot usb i took live systemnot found
<MorphixNW> I have an eGalax Touchscreen which does appear to be installed, however, the calibration is miles off and I cant configure it
<ay_> what is that
<nemo> patrunjel: huh. odd. SDL dev is more common in linux
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: sudo ./namofrunfile
<nemo> patrunjel: you'd think there'd be more linux tutorials
<MorphixNW> someone somewhere must be able to help
<frxstrem> how can I uninstall Ubuntu Netbook (the ubuntu-netbook package)?
<nemo> patrunjel: that's in SDL_video.h though
<KM0201> MorphixNW: well if someone could, they would have answered... it's just not that common of an issue, for most folks here to be educated about.
<KM0201> try the forums
<patrunjel> nemo, well, i guess there are :) i don't really have a clue...i'm now learning, and i need the library so i can experiment
<nemo> patrunjel: you probably already have it installed, just not included
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: is your guest 32 or 64 bit?
<MorphixNW> wasting my time here is pointless then
<patrunjel> nemo, /home/patrunjel/123/main.cpp|1|error: SDL_video.h: No such file or directory|
<patrunjel> /home/patrunjel/123/main.cpp||In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:|
<patrunjel> /home/patrunjel/123/main.cpp|7|error: ‘SDL_Surface’ was not declared in this scope|
<patrunjel> /home/patrunjel/123/main.cpp|7|error: ‘screen’ was not declared in this scope|
<patrunjel> /home/patrunjel/123/main.cpp|9|error: ‘bmp’ was not declared in this scope|
<FloodBot2> patrunjel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patrunjel> /home/patrunjel/123/main.cpp|11|error: ‘SDL_Rect’ was not declared in this scope|
<vallhalla-temp> !!ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KM0201> MorphixNW: if thats how you feel
<nemo> bad bad bad bad patrunjel not cool
<nemo> patrunjel: anyway  grep -l SDL_SetVideoMode /usr/include/SDL/* returns /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h
<Jed2> To whoever as helping me with my wifi connection prob. I've managed to sort it now (somehow). Tried to connect to an ensecured neighbours wifi...it connected then I tried my own secured and it worked. So not sure what happened.
<hypernerd_> Hey guys, in nano, I noticed that it color codes any code you put in there.. Is this looking for python syntax?
<Jed2> Cheers
<Felix00> hi. is there any way to completely DISABLE cpu throttling? I got a P4 prescott, 69º on idle. I noticed when temp is 79º, cpu throttles to 75% (T2). Will modprobe -r p4_clockmod disable throttling or just disable linux from noticing it?
<KM0201> Jed2: what was your wireless device?
<r00t4rd3d> jed2 good :D
<nemo> patrunjel: http://gigionit.blogspot.com/2010/11/sdl-quickstart-for-linux-empty-window.html
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: progress?
<nemo> patrunjel: did a quick google search
<patrunjel> nemo, i sayd i'm sorry, i wanted to do something else :)
<nemo> patrunjel: other option is to find a simple existing open source SDL app too
<Jed2> Cheers r00t
<nemo> patrunjel: I couldn't read any sorry 'cause you were muted ;)
<solya> maveric cannot reboot on Asus F5N. any idea????
<Jed2> KM the one in my laptop ? or my router. router is BT home hub
<KM0201> solya: what do you mean can't reboot?
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: try sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<Jed2> havent the foggiest what is in my laptop
<KM0201> Jed2: no, i mean your wireless device, any wireless router should work... if you don't know, then its amazing its fixed..lol
<KM0201> !tab | Jed2
<ubottu> Jed2: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bastidrazor> Felix00: the package 'cpufrequtils' manages cpu throttling. you can use cpufreq-info and cpufreq-set to set how it is controlled
<patrunjel> nemo, ok :) but it doesn't find SDL_video.h
<r00t4rd3d> Jed2, ur lucky it just worked
<r00t4rd3d> most wifi cards are pain
<bezao> damn, i did ctrl+c during 'do-release-upgrade' it was asking me for keep or change my apache settings, how can i do know?
<nemo> patrunjel: maybe /usr/include/SDL is not in your search path
<solya> KM0201: all 'initscripts' run on reboot, but when it killed all process, just stops and nothing happens
<bezao> damn, i did ctrl+c during 'do-release-upgrade' it was asking me for keep or change my apache settings, how can i do know?  how can i continue the process?
<patrunjel> nemo, sorry, i forgot to tell, it has something to do with the thing that i installed Ubuntu using wubi? :)
<Jed2> lol yes, I'm ashamed to say I dont know...and I'm a an ROV pilot tech too :(
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: not really... atheros/intel, typically just "work"... broadcom/ralink just require installing firmware/restricted drivers... not that hard once you figure it out.
<nemo> patrunjel: oh. or else you didn't install the package that provides SDL video :)
<nemo> lemme check
<Felix00> bastidrazor, i got cpufrequtils. Got cpufreq enabled in userspace gobernor, minumum is full speed, but i dont see any option to set the throttle.
<KM0201> solya: i have no idea on taht one
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: ?
<nemo> patrunjel: I'm updating apt-file now
<nemo> (to see what package provides it)
<solya> KM0201: on initscripts I mean the shutdown runlevel or something like that. I use an other lnx, just trin' to help sy
<r00t4rd3d> KM0201, i had to fight with my broadcom.
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: i 8 lunch
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: sorry..
<nemo> $ apt-file search SDL_video.h
<nemo> libsdl1.2-dev: /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: which broadcom?.. most of them.. use either the new STA driver, or the b43 driver/firmware.. both of which are in the repositories and take about 10sec to install
<nemo> patrunjel: no luck for you. seems to be part of the standard dev package - you installed that right? :)
<r00t4rd3d> KM0201, had to patch my kernel , install fakeroot , slap my mother
<nemo> patrunjel: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: its ok>> what did you say to do?
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: what?... which broadcom
<bezao> damn, i did ctrl+c during 'do-release-upgrade' it was asking me for keep or change my apache settings, how can i do know?  how can i continue the process?
<Jed2> OK next question chaps....is there a need for anti virus with ubuntu?
<nemo> patrunjel: that's covered in that tutorial I linked too, I think
<bonjoyee> sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<nemo> Jed2: no
<Jed2> nemo: cheers
<nemo> Jed2: unless you want to virus scan your windows dual boot - install clamav and maybe a clamav frontend for that
<bastidrazor> Felix00: change the governor..   cpufreq-info will tell you what speeds are available
<KM0201> Jed2: only if you're planning to share w/ windows... that way you can scan it, and don't unknowingly pass on a virus to a windows user
<nemo> Jed2: scanning outside a running operating system can often offer better results for hiding viruses :)
<nemo> KM0201: oh. that's a good one too
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: also give me the output of , uname -m
<bogustrumper> Does anybody in here have any experience with lirc and serial ir blasters?  I had mine working, then moved to 10.04 and now I'm having some trouble...
<solya> anybody using maveric on Asus laptop?
<nemo> KM0201: reminds me of when I was trying to unpack some small windows util. ran it in wine.  it had a virus. poor virus was very confused and did not work at all
<Jed2> I want to move over completely to ubuntu after a trial period so I dont think I will need AV then
<mitnick> hello =)
<patrunjel> nemo, when i was trying to run the thing in the tutorial on the console, i got some sort or warning...now i realised i had synaptic opened...dumb :)
<nemo> KM0201: it tried to write some stuff to drive_c without much success :)
<KM0201> Jed2: very unlikely
<nemo> patrunjel: yeah. lock on installer
<KM0201> nemo: i've tried to install known viruses in Wine... it never works right..lol
<KM0201> i've taken to XP in Vbox to test viruses
<KM0201> lol
<nemo> KM0201: they try to do too low-level of stuff...
<bezao> i was running 'do-release-upgrade' when i acidentaly typed ctrl+c, it has stoped the upgrade! what can i do to re-run it?
<nemo> KM0201: oh. yeah. that works well. with an image set to reset on shutdown
<patrunjel> nemo, libsdl1.2-dev: /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h this is the output for the libsdl1.2-dev: /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h command
<Felix00> bastidrazor, do you know what throttling is? nothing to do with frequency stepping. At 79º, freq still being 3.2 Ghz (full speed), but throttling state makes CPU 'sleep' 25% of the time 'till temp falls to 77º, then throtttle disables
<r00t4rd3d> KM0201 , BCM4321
<Jed2> Many thanks one and all for you help. I will now get off and start exploring Ubuntu. Cheers
<rigved> Jed2: it's more for the security of other windows users :)
<nemo> patrunjel: ummm
<Jed2> rigved: thanks
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: i get command not found for the .run
<nemo> patrunjel: I said to install libsdl1.2-dev - I was just pasting the results of apt-file for you, so you'd see how it worked
<KM0201> nemo: i don't even do that.. i just back up the "clean" image to an external source, and when i tire of the virus, i delete the virtual drive, and load the clean one
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: what version of Ubuntu? that really should not have been such an issue
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: uname -a
<nemo> KM0201: ah. guess that works
<nemo> KM0201: but read only images are handy for testing in general
<bezao> HELP i was running 'do-release-upgrade' when i acidentaly typed ctrl+c, it has stoped the upgrade! what can i do to re-run it?
<KM0201> !broadcom | r00t4rd3d it's quite simple nowdays...
<ubottu> r00t4rd3d it's quite simple nowdays...: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: uname -m gives me i686
<nemo> KM0201: and you can clone 'em for a more permanent one
<bastidrazor> Felix00: i gues i did not know what throttling was. :\
<KM0201> nemo: yup.
<bonjoyee> sudo ./media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: try that..
<Felix00> thanks anyway bastidrazor
<C_Okie> hi
<bezao> HELP i was running 'do-release-upgrade' when i acidentaly typed ctrl+c, it has stoped the upgrade! what can i do to re-run it?
<Felix00> hi. is there any way to completely DISABLE cpu throttling? I got a P4 prescott, 69º on idle. I noticed when temp is 79º, cpu throttles to 75% (T2). Will modprobe -r p4_clockmod disable throttling or just disable linux from noticing it?
<bastidrazor> Felix00: best of luck.
<solya> Can sy help with an ACPI problem?????
<nemo> wow. 79!
<Felix00> do you know what throttling is? nothing to do with frequency stepping. At 79º, freq still being 3.2 Ghz (full speed), but throttling state makes CPU 'sleep' 25% of the time 'till temp falls to 77º, then throtttle disables
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: uname -a gets Linux bt 2.6.35.8 #1 SMP Sun Nov 14 06:32:36 EST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<nemo> Felix00: erm....
<nemo> Felix00: throttling doesn't necessarily involve a sleep
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: pwd
<nemo> Felix00: can also reduce the overall clock rate
<nemo> Felix00: and 79 is very high
<Felix00> i know nemo .
<nemo> you risk system being forcibly shut down if it gets much hotter
<Felix00> prescotts works 30º hotter than northwood. 69º is normal temp as intel says.
<solya> Can sy help with an ACPI problem?
<patrunjel> nemo, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded. This is the output after i run sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<bezao-> i was running 'do-release-upgrade' when i acidentaly typed ctrl+c, it has stoped the upgrade! what can i do to re-run it?
<nemo> patrunjel: ok. so you do have it then :)
<C_Okie> does backing up internal drives contents on an external and also backing up data/os booting from that external onto the same external have any merit ? Could you assume the flash drive will less likely fail than a hdr
<nemo> patrunjel: ls -l /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: whats output of "pwd"
<patrunjel> nemo, libsdl1.2-dev:: command not found here is the output after i run the libsdl1.2-dev: /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h
<nemo> ???
<bezao-> i was running 'do-release-upgrade' when i acidentaly typed ctrl+c, it has stoped the upgrade! what can i do to re-run it?
<nemo> patrunjel: that was just output from apt-file dude
<michal_> siema
<nordle> Has anyone noticed a change in syntax for Mencoder in 10.10 recently?  ie bitrate for x264 appears to have gone nuts.
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee:/media/cdrom0
<nemo> patrunjel: as I said before.  anyway. please run  ls -l /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h
<patrunjel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38018 2010-06-09 05:39 /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h
<patrunjel> nemo, sorry, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38018 2010-06-09 05:39 /usr/include/SDL/SDL_video.h
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: ok.. then do "sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run"
<nemo> patrunjel: ok. you have dependancies. I think problem is your include path then
<nemo> patrunjel: please talk to #sdl or #c or some other development channel
<Makdaam> hi, did anyone set up trac-mercurial on ubuntu?
<nemo> patrunjel: your problems are in what to specify to do a build
<nirazio> For Photoshop there is Genuine Fractals plugin to increase image resolution with very little loss in visual quality. Is there an analogue for GIMP?
<solya> Can sy help with ACPI problem?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: finally! something happened!
<bonjoyee> what?
<Felix00> nemo, and never passes 79º on full load. throttling does not *change* the freq in mhz. you can prove by monitoring cpu freq and launching cpuburn. Instead, PC load, diminishes, as it still work to the same frequ but its 25% of the time sleeping. So *implicitily* does not change the freq, but the freq in that moment isnt full loadable.
<patrunjel> nemo, thanks a lot.  http://blogs.citypages.com/blotter/YouDaManJesus.jpg
<Felix00> so i want just to disable throttling
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: finally! it installed! bye 4 a few min... i have to restart
<bonjoyee> bezao-: was it downloading when u cancelled?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: how DO i restart?
<Felix00> it must be easy, i just want to create an event that when Tx > T0 goto T0
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: sudo reboot (i assume the guest)
<brontoeee> nordle, try #x264
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: do  i need to sudo anything? im logged in as root.
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: reboot
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: so no sudo for anything?
<PeterFabinski> at all?
<nemo> Felix00: I've looked up where to setup the temperature limits manually in proc
<nemo> Felix00: but that's hardly a convenient or nice way to do it
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: are u asking about guest os..if yes then if are root already..then just type reboot or else sudo reboot
<nordle> brontoeee: cheers, will do.
<nemo> Felix00: (looked up in the past when trying to prevent damage) sooo, gonna sit back and see if someone has a good way to do it in here. maybe do some googling of my own.
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: ok
<nemo> Felix00: but 79 is still very high.
<nemo> Felix00: mine is running at 37
<Felix00> i know nemo , OEM pc, bad heatsink
<bonjoyee> bezao-: u there?
<bezao-> bonjoyee no, it was installing
<Felix00> but till are ok for prescott, just google it
<Felix00> but till 80º are ok for prescott, just google it
<nemo> maybe not for long periods of time though
<nemo> seems that sort of thing could eventually degrade
<nemo> buuut ok. fine
<Felix00> i let cpuburn, glxgears and screensaver all night
<bezao-> bonjoyee i did an apt-get update, it showed my and error, and told me to tpe dpkg --configure -a, and it got back where it was installing
<nemo> 80°C seems to risk materials breaking down over time
<Felix00> nothing happened, temp = 79,77,79,77,...
<Felix00> because the throttling
<bezao-> bonjoyee i guess everything is okay now
<bonjoyee> bezao-: thats right...
<nemo> Felix00: the throttling you apparently want to override ;)
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: how do i auto-start network
<Felix00> nemo, its safe to do that. if 90º is reached, system reboots safely. chip burns at 130º+
<Felix00> at least 120
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: as in?
<Felix00> just want to see if without throttle i can get full cicles at hight temps
<nemo> Felix00: I suspect being very hot for extended periods of time could acculumate damage. you might want to verify that
<Felix00> and maintain below 90º
<nemo> like. can you run at 80 for days at a time
<nemo> Felix00: "full cicles" ? what?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: start the BackTrack network service when the computer starts
<nemo> Felix00: but. yeah. you're running at twice my temperature and want more. nutty
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: does it have network-manager?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: ?
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: what linux are you using
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: debian..father of ubuntu and hence backtrack!!
<sam-_-> bonjoyee: mother of ubuntu. a father was not involved ;-)
<petarbt> how to recovery my partition http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2081/screenshot2mp.png
<Felix00> re-hi
<bonjoyee>  sam-_-:is it? how do ya know;)
<Felix00> sorry nemo my cat pulled the power cable -_-
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee:  when i start the computer i always have to go into the Services menu and start "network", can i do that automatically?
<sam-_-> bonjoyee, if there was a father it would have to be mark :-)
<smt-mobil> Hi guys, i just attachted a touchscreen device to my computer, wich works fine aber calibrating, but when i store results to udev rules they are ignored by the next reboot, anyone´s got an idea  how to get them persistent?
<bonjoyee>  sam-_-:lol
<smt-mobil> aber=after
<sam-_-> PeterFabinski, what services menu?
<PeterFabinski> sam-_-: i have backtrack
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: do you have System>Administration>Services menu?
<Felix00> nemo, i already know the intel presscots handle big temps. I saw a comparisson between northwood and presscott: they monitor stability while turning off the fan in both cpus to see throttling and shutdown. Both processors act the same way, with the only difference that prescott works 35º hotter, and crit temp is higher.
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: no
<sam-_-> PeterFabinski, this is an ubuntu channel ask in #backtrack-linux
<PeterFabinski> sam-_-: i was wondering if thre was a channel for that! thx
<bonjoyee>  PeterFabinski: did u get the shared folder?
<none_13> hi all... where store chromium bookmaks???
<Gamer1990> hi
<jimfleig> From the Ubuntu Software Center qcad was selected and installed.  All went well.  I can find and launch the program from its /usr/bin location.  Why isn't there a selection in the Applications menu or one of its submenus?  Can this be created?
<Gamer1990> can someone help me?
<nemo> Felix00: I'm not sure of your sources but there's a big difference between running hot for 10 minutes and running hot for hours
<Felix00> lets reask in other way: How to make cpufreq, cpufreq-utils, or acpid to FIX permanently Tx value to T0?
<KM0201> none_13: not sure where they are stored, but you can import/xport them same as Firefox and any other browser
<nemo> Felix00: poking around online I see plenty of people who consider higher than 65 not good on a prescott
<KM0201> Gamer1990: just state your question, if someone can help, theyw ill
<Gamer1990> how do i get my video card to stop flickering?
<nemo> Felix00: soo. yeah. clearly you feel you know what you're doing, I'll just drop it.  g/l, hope you get what you want and don't kill your system
<PeterFabinski> bonjoyee: the guest additions are installed. i havent looked for the folder yet. its not on the desktop
<rigved> jimfleig: right click on the applications menu, click on edit menus. add the application that you want
<Felix00> nemo, 12hrs at full load 79º last night, i repeat. i got this pc since 3 years and always was hotty. i repeat, dont worry about that
<KM0201> Gamer1990: is it ATI?
<Gamer1990> yes
<Gamer1990> it is an ATI Radeon X1600 PRO 512 AGP
<nemo> Felix00: is all fine until it dies ;)  but ok. dropping it
<Felix00> ok
<KM0201> Gamer1990: it depends really, do you have desktop effects enabled?..
<Gamer1990> no
<rigved> PeterFabinski: you need to mount the shared folder manually
<Gamer1990> i just installed it a few minutes ago
<PeterFabinski> rigved:ok
<Felix00> so, someone ould tell me if what i want to do is an acpid event or something?
<KM0201> Gamer1990: did you install the driver for ATI?
<bonjoyee> PeterFabinski: it wont be on the desktop..u have mount it using   sudo mount -t vboxsf  sharename mountpoint
<Felix00> could*
<Gamer1990> no.
<Gamer1990> where do i get it?
<KM0201> !ati | Gamer1990
<ubottu> Gamer1990: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gambit_2> this ububuntu has been a god send windows can take a back seat for now on
<mattl> hey, i'm using 10.04 -- is it safe to install backports from lenny? the package i'm using-- movabletype-opensource -- needs to be updated for security reasons, but i can't find an adequate version in ubuntu backports.
<Gamer1990> ok where do i get this driver?
<KM0201> Gamer1990: that link describes everything for you.
<xangua> mattl: no, it's not
<KM0201> mattgyver: that would be a very bad idea
<Gamer1990> ok
<mattl> xangua: gah. okay. thanks :)
<KM0201> mattl: check.. see above
<Gamer1990> i'm running 10.10
<mattl> KM0201: what am i checking, sorry?
<KM0201> i said it was a bad idea.. check is a way of saying "correction"
<KM0201> i responded to the wrong matt
<Gamer1990> my card is a legacy device
<monty_hall> anybody running courier mail?  I'm getting s_connect errors.  I recally many moons ago there was some type of permissions problem w/ the default install.
<monty_hall>  all I had to do was change it and everything worked.
<KM0201> Gamer1990: do you see anything in system/admin/hardware drivers
<Gamer1990> no
<Gamer1990> it is empty
<KM0201> Gamer1990: then you're goign to have to follow the instructions at the link i gave you
<Gamer1990> what exactly do i have to do to fix it?
<Gamer1990> as in what do i have to read in order to fix the problem
<KM0201> Gamer1990: READ THE PAGE AND THE LINKS THAT ARE THERE REGARDING ATI.. nobody is gonna hand hold you through it
<stevecoh1> what is the best or easiest way to upgrade a system from Ubuntu 8.04 to the 10.4 or 10.10 (and which should I target)?
<Gamer1990> i just turned desktop effects off
<KM0201> Gamer1990: well, just a second ago, you said you weren't running them...
<xangua> stevecoh1: run the update manager¿
<Gamer1990> i didn't know i was running them
<KM0201> Gamer1990: then rather than say "No, its not".. say "I don't know, how do i check"
<stevecoh1> I didn't think that updated across versions.
<Gamer1990> my card is an ATI RV530
<bonjoyee> stevecoh1: from 8.04 u can only go to 10.04..after that u may go to 10.10
<stevecoh1> bonjoyee:
<stevecoh1> bonjoyee: so I do that with a ubuntu 10.04 CDROM?
<bonjoyee> !upgrade |  stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<KM0201> stevecoh1: i think you can do it online... but it takes  a while, and if something goes fubar.. well.. just be happy you already have a 10.04 cd ready. :)
 * KM0201 has never had luck upgrading...
<hmark> lo
<KM0201> stevecoh1: it should go w/o saying, to  make sure everything is backed up, in case somethng goes wrong and you need to reinstall..
<durando> hey guys i want to run xbmc off my notebook to my hdtv (hdmi out on the notebook)and have the notebook screen to do work with my desktop environment
<durando> is this possible and if so how
<bonjoyee> stevecoh1: if u dont mind reinstalling..do a clean install..that will give a much more stable system and also advantages like ext4
<tawfiq> hi
<PeterFabinski> how do i auto-start network
<wilhart> btw, should i remove pulseaudio ?
<Jemt> PeterFabinski: What do you mean ? How you make Ubuntu auto connect to a network ?
<PeterFabinski> jemt:yes
<Jemt> PeterFabinski: http://www.google.dk/#hl=en&source=hp&biw=1481&bih=924&q=ubuntu+wifi+auto+connect&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=Ubuntu+wifi+auto+con&gs_rfai=&fp=86fe4ebeec17f161
<matilla> who's gonna upgrade to gnome-unity???
<Jed2> well I can't connect again :(
<PeterFabinski> i have to go into network manager and click "connect"every time i start the computer... i have a wired connection
<maxo> hey guys, I'm having big problems today. Files I've been saving on a NTFS partition in Ubuntu have now gone missing. I managed to recover some using chkdsk, but not all, and I've found other people have the same problem, and certain workarounds. But it's worrying me - I can't afford to lose data. How do Ubuntu users dual-booting have a Documents folder that can be accessed both in Ubuntu and Windows?
<chkdsk> What?
<Gamer1990> it doesn't tell me where to get the driver
<chkdsk> Oh, you just said "chkdsk", whoops
<Gamer1990> i must be missing something.
<Jed2> how can I stop all these Connect and left messages on screen?
<jimfleig> From the Ubuntu Software Center qcad was selected and installed.  All went well.  I can find and launch the program from its /usr/bin location.  Why isn't there a selection in the Applications menu or one of its submenus?  Can this be created?
<exodus_ms> maxo, are you asking how to access files on a windows partition while your logged into ubuntu?
<xangua> depends of what client you use Jed2
<Jed2> Opera
<Gamer1990> help!
<ggo> ola
<Enders> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<maxo> exodus_ms: I can access my ntfs partition, but it seems this can be quite risky - a couple of times I've lost files. So I'm wondering if there's a better way?
<Enders> where do I report/how do i fix
<Jed2> r00t4rd3d: wb
<Enigmati1Coder> How do I get KDE screensavers in Ubuntu?
<r00t4rd3d> grrr
<KM0201> Enigmati1Coder: i think there's a kde-screensaver pack in the repositories
<KM0201> Enigmati1Coder: if not, kde-look.org probably has some
<Gamer1990> can someone please help me with my card?
<icio> Has anybody had any luck getting the GDM working on a VIA chipset? 10.10, compiling the driver according to the user wiki didn't do the trick.
<icio> (Appears to be a driver issue)
<Enigmati1Coder> KM0201: Ty I think I got it (checking right now)
<dany> hi all
<dany> does anyonw know a channel about rrdtool?
<PeterFabinski> how do i auto start network
<jimfleig> I am trying to cd from jimfleig@ubuntu:~$ to the file system/usr/bin to try to launch qcad.  How do I get to the file system directory in terminal?
<exodus_ms> maxo, im not sure. which partition did you lose the files on, the windoze or linux partition?
<sam-_-_> PeterFabinski, didn't they tell you in backtrack-linux?
<xangua> edit your netwrk configuracion ans set to autoconect¿¿ PeterFabinski
<Makdaam> did anyone set up Trac on Ubuntu? with Apache?
<maxo> exodus_ms, the windoze ntfs partition
<icio> jimfleig: cd /usr/bin ?
<Gamer1990> hello?
<sam-_-_> jimfleig, /usr/bin is in your PATH just execute qcad
<sacarlson> jimfleig: can't you just try qcad in the terminal to start it?
<PeterFabinski> sam-_-: no
<Gamer1990> i'm installing fglrx
<PeterFabinski> xangua: how
<Gamer1990> KM0201 , help.
<xangua> clic on the network icon PeterFabinski
<exodus_ms> maxo, ok. i dont know. ive shared files like that before, but in the end I just used an external hdd that i could mount on either os im logged into
<maxo> exodus_ms, it's happened a few times before. I think if I hibernate windows, then boot up linux, it can corrupt the ntfs windows partition. But ntfs-3g is supposed to stop ntfs partitions being mounted if windows has set a hibernate flag
<jimfleig> icio and sam-_-_   Thank you!
<PeterFabinski> xangua: where is it
<xangua> ...
<maxo> exodus_ms, but I'm not even sure I had hibernated windows this time. And it just seems really risky, I don't want to lose files :-(
<xangua> on your notification area PeterFabinski ...
<jimfleig> sacarlson  qcad from jimfleig@ubuntu:~$ starts it also
<jdioutkast> my ubuntu machine randomly restarts and i cant figure out why can some1 help me out?
<LinuxGuy2009> I have an ASUS M3N78-Pro mobo with an NVIDIA 8300 onboard video with HDMI connector. I installed the proprietary driver from the nvidia website, and video on my HDTV works just fine. My issue is that I get no audio over the HDMI cable even though I have HDMI audio enabled in the BIOS, and also have HDMI audio out selected in Ubuntu sound preferences. Am I missing something?
<Gamer1990> why am i being ignored?
<sam-_-_> PeterFabinski, press alt + f2 and type nm-applet
<jimfleig> Can a selection in the Applications menu be created?
<maxo> I think the other problem is ntfs is such a terrible filesystem. But then the only other filesystem windows can read is FAT - and although I think that's better for recovering files, it only stores file sizes up to 4GB and is pretty bad too. So I basically seem to be stuck
<sacarlson> jimfleig: it might also already be in Applications>grafics>qcad
<PeterFabinski> sam-_-_: it says it cant run the specified command
<sam-_-_> !patience | Gamer1990
<ubottu> Gamer1990: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jimfleig> sacarlson  it isn't there  I've checked all the Applications submenus.
<maxo> Has anyone found a way of saving data on an ext3 partition and being able to access that with Windows?
<sacarlson> jimfleig: you can add a launcher to the control panel with a right click on it
<chicognu> How I delete a folder that start with a ( with out rename it ?
<sam-_-_> PeterFabinski, so you may want to install it
<sam-_-_> PeterFabinski, sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<jimfleig> Are there instructions available to accomplish this?
<Seq> Can anybody help with xorg.conf.d for a trackball? I've got a file that seems to match (according to Xorg.0.log) but it fails to apply "AccelerationNumerator" or "AccelerationDenominator"
<trism> chicognu: use single quotes: rm -rf '(directory_name'
<sam-_-_> PeterFabinski, i'm sry. correct command is: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<chicognu> trism, tk
<Enigmati1Coder> I'm trying to use KDE screensavers along with xscreensavers. I installed kscreensaver, but they aren't showing up in the screensaver list. How can I use kscreensavers?
<chicognu> trism, tks
<jdioutkast> can some1 help me figure out why my computer randomly restarts
<sacarlson> jimfleig: yes step 1 right click on control panel step 2 select add to panel, step 3 fill in the boxes.  done deal
<sam-_-_> Gamer1990, can you post your q. again?
<KM0201> Enigmati1Coder: they're prbably in a different location than Gnome screen savers.. you'll have to find them and move them most likely
<gregL> maxo: samba
<Gamer1990> sam-_-_ , i need help with my flickering video card.
<Enigmati1Coder> KM0201: Thanks, let me try that
<sam-_-_> Gamer1990, flickering?
<maxo> gregL: but with the files on a remote host then?
<PeterFabinski> hi
<Gamer1990> sam-_-_ , pm me
<KM0201> Enigmati1Coder: if i had to *GUESS*.. id' say they're probably under /home/.kde/something
<gregL> maxo, Yes, I do it all the time..Winxp ,vista and win7
<PeterFabinski> hi
<jdioutkast> can some1 help me figure out why my computer randomly restarts
<bonjoyee> jdioutkast: please be more elaborate..
<KM0201> jdioutkast: are you sure thats linux related?.. that uusually suggests either a power supply (or if it happens to be a laptop) a cooling issue
<Enigmati1Coder> I didn't see them in .kde. Is $ locate the best way to find them?
<gregL> maxo google samba ubuntu 10.10
<maxo> gregL: so do you use a NAS or something?
<jdioutkast> im pretty sure its linux related, I have tested out all the hardware
<KM0201> jdioutkast: seems very unlikely.
<gregL> maxo,nope,I share my video files on my network..
<jdioutkast> well im not sure what else it could be, i guess i could install windows on it and see if it still restarts
<jimfleig> sacarlson  a right click on Applications (Ubuntu 10.?) got me where I needed to be  Thank You!
 * KM0201 <3's FreeNas
<maxo> gregL: so where are your documents stored?
<jdioutkast> is their logs i could check or something that could give me any information?
<maxo> gregL, (this is for a dual-boot system)
<bonjoyee>  jdioutkast: System>Administration>LogViewer
<jfactor> Hello, I recently used clamAv to preform a scan of a windows partition through Ubuntu, I then realised that my hard drive was 98% full. I can't find any files that may have caused this, can anyone help?
<jdioutkast> which logs should i look at specifically?
<nmefisto> hi
<gregL> maxo: in my document folder...You can share any folders you want...
<nmefisto> why i cant mount cdrom? on ubuntu 10.10
<s_v_e_n> Hello - any chance to make phpgroupware working on lucid with php5.3 ?
<s_v_e_n> I get many Deprecated-warnings and cannot login.
<bonjoyee> jfactor: Applications>acessories>disk usage analyser
<maxo> gregL: yes but if I boot up windows instead of ubuntu, how is it going to access the ext3 partition, since ubuntu isn't running to share that partition with smb?
<nmefisto> i am in group cdrom... but anyway cant mount cdrom
<gregL> maxo: ah! well that's a whole different situation then..
<keito> my acer revo's audio has suddenly stopped working with maverick.  any ideas on how to get this back? Checked all sound settings and everything is as it should be... it's not a HW issue as XBMC  Live on the same machine works fine
<maxo> gregL: I do have a NAS which shares files thru smb, but it's a bit noisy and not 100% reliable so I just use it for backups rather than holding a master copy of files
<jfactor> bonjoyee: Thanks I will see what I can do with this
<keito> maxo, there is software for Win that enables it to access ext3
<gregL> maxo: sorry no help there..I have never tried to duel boot...
<maxo> keito: ah yes, I just saw that, but not sure how reliable it is
<maxo> I'm wondering whether I should do the most extreme thing I can do - wipe Windows 7 altogether, and then just run it within virtualbox on ubuntu. But not sure how well it would run
<keito> maxo, last time i checked it was pretty crappy, but it worked to a fashion.. that was a LONG time ago though
<keito> maxo, do that... VB is great and it's a much better way of working with 2 OSes
<wilgil> I need help setting up a raid 5.  My drives keep switching from sda sdb sdc and sdd.  I am using ubuntu desktop and I just want to setup a raid 5 array to share my videos to all of my TVs.  Any help would be appreciated
<maxo> keito, I feel it's a bit of an extreme approach. But I can't keep losing data!
<liminal> im having a problem with dual monitor support in ubuntu - does anyone know how ubuntu decides which monitor is primary??
<Gamer1990> sam-_-_ , pm me.
<keito> maxo, why don't you have a shared partition?  NTFS (urggh!)  it'll work for both OSes
<wilgil> Sorry, I will check in with you gurus later.  My old lady is informing me that we have to go to church.
<keito> liminal, xorg.conf
<liminal> keito sure.. but where
<keito> liminal, good question... monitor device section?!  have a google
<liminal> keito i have.. it doesnt
<maxo> keito: but I think the problem is if I hibernate windows (though I'm not even sure if this is what happened this time), it caches ntfs data. Then, if I boot ubuntu and access that ntfs partition (even though it's not supposed to be able to, since it should have some sort of flag set on the partition), then boot back into windows, windows then messes up that ntfs partition
<keito> maxo, ahhh in which case VB
<Abhish> Does anybody know a good resource for learning Linux from the ground up? Like, I want to be saavy enough to build and configure my own distro if I wanted.
<keito> liminal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<craiggles> hey guys, i've got a vps and i ssh into it, if i have a file on my vps, how can i get it from the vps to my this computer? surely there's a simple command.
<keito> liminal, you specify main monitor and second monitor
<Gamer1990> sam ?
<snowrichard> craigggles you could use scp
<KM0201> Abhish: crawl before you walk... learn the basics of the OS first
<keito> what is a quick way to purge all sound settings without removing and re-installing?  my sound has died
<Gamer1990> sam-_-_ , help.
<Gamer1990> sam-_-_ , help.
<Gamer1990> sam-_-_ , help.
<maxo> Abhish: there's a distro that you have to compile it all yourself. I can't remember the name now though. But prob. best play around with command-line terminal stuff and getting the basics before building a whole distro
<snowrichard> maxo - linux from scratch
<keito> maxo, gentoo?!
<maxo> yes gentoo!
<maxo> and linux from scratch
<keito> yes
<Abhish> Well, I'm not talking about necesssarilly building a distro. But I would like aa source where I could learn up to that point. I went to the book store, and all the books there covered things I already knew.
<keito> !sound > keito
<ubottu> keito, please see my private message
<Ray2> !Unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<keito> The sound troubleshooting wiki is seriously out-of-date.
<sam-_-_> keito, better "/msg ubottu !sound"
<keito> sam-_-_, yeah just seen that tip in a pm from the bot
<sacarlson> Abhish: when you say your own destro do you want to make a derivitive of ubuntu?  you can create your own caches of deb files or create you own boot cd's
<sam-_-_> keito, ok. i didn't know.
<keito> sam-_-_, np  cheers for the tip though ;0)
<Abhish> I have thought of that. But mainly I just really want to get geeky with it. I want ot understand the system fully.
<Abhish> sacarlson basically, I just really want to understand Linux on a very fundamental level.
<sam-_-_> Abhish, there is no single resource imho but you can always read the source code :-)
<aeon-ltd> Abhish: then use ground up distros and learn the init system
<keito> Abhish, get gentoo, it sounds like that is what you want
<sacarlson> Abhish: you need a bit more focus to start maybe you want to learn to program in c?  maybe look at the source in the kernel at kernel.org  with git?
<faceface> how do I install xmms
<aeon-ltd> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<sam-_-_> Abhish, gentoo is a good tip and maybe linux from scratch
<faceface> how do I install xmms2
<aeon-ltd> !find xmms2
<ubottu> Found: gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, remuco-xmms2, wmxmms2, xmms2, xmms2-client-avahi, xmms2-client-cli, xmms2-client-medialib-updater, xmms2-client-nycli, xmms2-client-vis (and 52 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xmms2&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<keito> faceface, audacious
<snowrichard> totem works quite well
<aeon-ltd> !package xmms2
<faceface> keito: I dont like audacous or otem
<keito> xmms2 then
<Abhish> I am learning C and C++ also, but I want to understand the system architecture. What makes it tick...
<hylian> faceface, sudo apt-get install xmms2 from the terminal window would do it.
<faceface> ty
<sacarlson> Abhish: to acomplish anything you need focus and a goal.  put your first goal at a point you can reach or strive for.
<sam-_-_> Abhish, LFS teaches people how a Linux system works internally
<Abhish> sacarlson Ok, ultimately my goal would be to create my own distro... but I want the understanding that entails. I am looking at Linux From Scratch now... looks like a good resource.
<sam-_-_> Abhish, that's a quote from http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<faceface> does xmms2 have a gui? xmms2 at the cli just gives me a command listing
<Abhish> Why was gentoo recommended?
<KM0201> Abhish: cuz it's nice and hard, you'll love it.
<Abhish> Isn't that just another pre-packaged distro?
<Abhish> O_O
<Abhish> That sounds so dirty.
<rocket16> Is there a way to change Pidgin status from memenu?
<rigved> KM0201: hard as in robust?
<KM0201> faceface: try audacious... very similar to the old xmms, if that what you're looking for.
<KM0201> rigved: yes...
<hylian> promoe is a gui for xmms2. sudo apt-get install promoe
<keito> Abhish, you compile everything from source, beginning with the kernel, and build your system from there
<faceface> KM0201: I'll give it a go, but I don't remeber liking in ;-)
<hylian> faceface, promoe is a good gui for xmms2
<KM0201> faceface: it's more or less the same thing... even uses xmms Skins if you hvae any downloaded
<faceface> kc
<faceface> ic
<keito> Abhish, LFS is where you basically create a distro by putting the kernel and packages together.  gentoo is a distro where you build everything from scratch
<Abhish> I'll take a look at gentoo. I have downloaded the books from LFS.
<alecbenzer> why does the flex package make a symlink for flex++ that points to flex? aren't they different programs?
<faceface> KM0201: hmm... looks good! Now let see if it can handle m3u...
<sacarlson> Abhish: all that is really needed to make a custom destro is to create a prototype of the way you want you linux and package it into a iso cd and support a method of distubution in this case apt-get.
<KM0201> faceface: pretty sure it can... not 100% though
<KM0201> faceface: if not, download vlc  it'll play m3u
<faceface> right
<Abhish> I didn't imagine it would be very difficult... but I want to make damn sure that I know what I'm doing so I can get the desired result.
<kyleslaptop> Does any one know how to fix a problem with the bar that has the exit, maximize and minimize thats mising?
<Abhish> And I especially want the knowledge to be able to effectively trouble shoot my issues, instead of googlin myself into a coma.
<KM0201> kyleslaptop: it's missing?.. are you using some sort of theme you downloaded, etc?
<keito> kyleslaptop, add them in via gconf-editor?
<faceface> KM0201: audacious ++! I wonder why I thought I didn't like it!
<faceface> ty all
<jianfei> does anyone have a link to tor not on the tor website? I need to download it, but the tor website is blocked where I am
<KM0201> Abhish: and thats perfectly understandable, but you need to learn the OS, before you try to build one.... you don't learn to swim by becoming a lifeguard
<dirtydevil> anyone can help me in assigning mouse events in Xlib?
<sacarlson> Abhish: maybe take a look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys after you have your prototype the way you want it to package into iso
<sam-_-_> alecbenzer, obviously not or not anymore
<KM0201> faceface: dunno, i've used it since the original xmms went away
<r00t4rd3d> Abhish, what you desire takes year and years.
<sam-_-_> alecbenzer, maybe it detects if it's run via symlink
<Abhish> I'm an obsessive geek. I have years and years.
<sam-_-_> alecbenzer, then behaves differently
<Friar> I'm looking at building a new computer.....I do a lot of ripping DVDs and CDs so I want something with a lot of CPU power....I'm looking at the phenom 6 core. anyone have any comments about the phenom 6 core vs. the intel 6 core?
<keito> kyleslaptop, in gconf-editor it's under Apps>Metacity>General -- Button Layout should be "close,minimize,maximize:"
<slgma> thinking of switching from opendns to google dns - does ping matter? theres 25ms difference
<Abhish> Phenom 6 core is excellent.
<KM0201> Abhish: if you have years and years, then just google info on Linux from Scratch, and go at it...
<sam-_-_> Friar, why would you need a 6 core. any reasons?
<sacarlson> Abhish: it doesn't really take years and years to make a custom iso just collect the packages you like and change the settings the way you like and do it
<Abhish> I'm starting on that now.
<Friar> sam, I want them for encoding....
<alecbenzer> sam-_-_: hm, I didn't know that could be done. it seems to not be working with a sample input file from a tutorial though...but I guess the tutorial's file might just be old or something
<sam-_-_> Friar,x264?
<KM0201> Abhish: well, its' really off topic for this channel, linux from scratch has a channel on another network
<Friar> do it quite a bit, and my laptop right now only gets about 20 frames per second....yes sam, I use handbrake with H.264
<Abhish> I'll go through LFS info for starters. THen I may  have a better idea of what I'm doing.
<coperton> prima volta che utilizzo sta chat  qualcuno mi vuole aiutare
<sayres> whats aplet in this pic???top ,right       -> http://img522.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2s.png/
<Abhish> O, does it?
<r00t4rd3d> ive used unix based os's on and off for about 10 years. Im still a newb.
<sam-_-_> alecbenzer, there is always the man pages :-)
<Abhish> I'll google it.
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: he'll learn.. i was just hoping to get him to go away
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<Abhish> Man pages are lovely... unless you don't know what to look up in the first place.
<KM0201> Abhish: if you want to be off topic, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<faceface> Abhish: then irc is ++ ;-)
<faceface> Abhish: go to
<faceface> Abhish: go to ##linux
<sayres> (10:03:51 PM) sayres: whats aplet in this pic???top ,right       -> http://img522.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2s.png/  plz help
<hylian> u
<Friar> another note on the new build....I've had a lot of luck with OCZ SSDs, but they don't have a SATA III drives out yet. Does anyone know if they are coming out with any new drives?
<sam-_-_> Friar, i would google for some benchmarks with x264
<Ray2> Where to find gnome-unity and can it be used on 10.04 live cd
<KM0201> sayres: that looks like system Monitor.. not 100% sure though
<coperton>  k
<KM0201> sayres: good looking screenshot though
<sam-_-_> Friar, they are quite common. be sure that they use the same settings
<MarkSS> Where can I read about why files are color coded the way they are in Ubuntu? I seem to recall a kind of list or something...
<sacarlson> Abhish: oh if you don't know what to look up take a look at what files you see in /usr/bin and /bin and us man on what you see.  that might give you an idea.  if that fails google it
<coperton> ce nemusu
<sam-_-_> MarkSS, you are talking about /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<Abhish> sacarlson good idea, thanks.
<hylian> MarkSS, color coded??
<Abhish> Ok, I'm looking at the LFS books now. This looks to be EXACTLY what I had hoped for. Thanks for the tip!
<llutz> MarkSS: thats "dircolors" from coreutils
<MarkSS> I go to /usr/bin and type ls and it gives me a long list of stuff. Some are green, some blue, some red, some double highlighted...
<MarkSS> Ah!
<sam-_-_> Abhish, but keep in mind that the ubuntu way may be different sometimes
<MarkSS> I'm just trying to figure out what each color means heh
<MarkSS> Where can I view dircolors?
<sacarlson> MarkSS: well you can see with ls -l  how that is maped
<Abhish> sam-_-_ thanks, I'll keep that in mind. I have played with a couple of distros, and have noticed some subtle yet significant differences.
<sam-_-_> MarkSS, echo $LS_COLORS
<sam-_-_> MarkSS, for the colors that ls uses
<Ray2> Where to find gnome-unity and can it be used on 10.04 live cd
<MarkSS> ahhhh
<MarkSS> Thanks!
<hylian> MarkSS, dircolors -p will give you a directory of what the colors mean.
<seek> Hello ubuntu users....
<MarkSS> Even more useful! Thanks guys :)
<pid_> Hello
<seek> am rather new to ubuntu....
<pid_> Any one free for a few minutes? I need a hand with something..
<sam-_-_> !ask |seek
<ubottu> seek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hylian> Ray2, you can download it, but unity is meant to be a replacement for gnome, not to run on top of it, and it's crashy if you do, im writing from a netbook that had unity as the main gui.
<seek> have a qok
<sam-_-_> !ask |pid
<ubottu> pid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pid_> K, so Im running ubuntu through virtualbox with windows 7 as host
<pid_> So I ran the script to share c and d drive
<pid_> How do I make these run on startup?
<pid_> I googled it but it told me to run /etc/init.d/rc.local
<pid_> and put it in there
<pid_> But when I run that noting happens
<seek> I want to upload from my JVC dgital camera have a firewire connection do i need some kind of driver?
<pid_> Can anyone help?
<jeroenimo> pid_: which commands?
<pid_> sudo mount -t vboxsf cdrive /home/pid/cdrive
<jeroenimo> pid_: sudo is not necessary
<sam-_-_> pid_ put it in /etc/rc.local without the sudo
<sayres>  KM0201:I do not know what?I think it is screenlets ...You know what?
<hylian> Ray2, i realize i didn't answer your question, sorry. if you run synaptic, you should be able to install it just by searching for unity, making unity your default gui however, im not 100% certain of. you may be able to at login
<MarkSS> I need to install a plugin-wireless usb key thing. What program is good for doing it? It requires a CD to install the driver. Will need to extract that somehow too.
<mimmostella1983> Ciao amici di #ubuntu !!
<hylian> MarkSS, your question is, erratic, sorry dude, can you be way more clear?
<pid_> When I runWhen I run ect/rc.local nothing happens
<mimmostella1983> ciao
<mimmostella1983> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sam-_-_> pid_ of course not. it does nothing by default
<sam-_-_> pid_ but if you edit the file and put your code in it will run at startup
<MarkSS> Of course. I have a usb-key like device that gives me wireless. I need to get a file off the driver CD it came with to make it work. What package(s) will enable me to set this up and get my connection working?
<hylian> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<P1nkrabbit> evening all :)
<sacarlson> MarkSS: most wirless keythings are plug and play are you sure it doesn't work?
<sam-_-_> MarkSS, which brand?
 * hylian nods to pinkrabbitt
<jeroenimo> MarkSS: chipset?
<pid_> Thats the thing..I cant edit it, when it opens it is empty
<MarkSS> sec
<braidlove> hello, can anyone tell me whether my comp is running the proprietary driver or the open driver for the graphics card? thanks.
<braidlove> i have newly installed Ubuntu 10.10 yestrady
<keito> pid_, I would put the commands in a script, make it executable and then add the script to the Startup Apps in System>Prefs
<P1nkrabbit> im new and having problems with installing ubuntu10.10
<MarkSS> It is a Cisco Linksys AE1000
<sam-_-_> keito, but they need to be run as root. is it possible with system>prefs ?
<pid_> How would I do that?
<Ray2> hylian, Unity not found in synaptic ...Is it still unstable ...Do you need to download an iso to have it instead of gnome
<hylian> braidlove, under the system - administration - additional drivers will show you what drivers are running if any, and what is available. all the drivers in the additional drivers section are usually not open.
<sam-_-_> !ask|P1nkrabbit
<ubottu> P1nkrabbit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<P1nkrabbit> it goes well untill i reach the installation part where it has to retrieve files ... it doesnt retrieve any lol
<xangua> Ray2: hylian sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<jeroenimo> MarkSS: mac80211 seems supporting that chipset
<sayres> Who knows what is this?   top ,right       -> http://img522.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2s.png/  plzz
<sam-_-_> P1nkrabbit, you install from cd?
<P1nkrabbit> any idea why?
<braidlove> hylian: thanks. "additional drivers" shows just a big blank.
<P1nkrabbit> yes i install from cd
<hylian> Ray2, well, i know that if you download the netbook edition, you will already have it. if you are not using a netbook, it defaults to gnome, and vice versa, but once it is installed, you can choose your favorite gui at login.
<Ray2> xangua, I am using a pc with 10.04
<braidlove> hylian: does this mean I'm NOT running proprietary driver ? Does that mean also that I'm NOT running open driver?
<sam-_-_> P1nkrabbit, it shouldn't be necessary to retrieve any files for the install
<xangua> Ray2: unity is only aviable since 10.10
<keito> P1nkrabbit, no.  rc.local for that -- try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659091
<hylian> braidlove, ofcoarse i can't tell from here, but if you haven't installed any driver you will be running off of the default no thrills vesa driver, which is open.
<wizardslovak> hello people
<keito> P1nkrabbit, that wasn't meant for you sorry! ;0)
<Ray2> xangua, hylian thanks for the info
<wizardslovak> is there software to cut mp3 in half in ubuntu?
<braidlove> hylian: is open better than propiertary?
<keito> wizardslovak, mp3splt
<MarkSS> I guess it just doesn't work
<braidlove> hylian: also, if proprieatray driver is better than open driver, where can i get proprietary drivers?
<wilhart> http://pastebin.ca/2023731
<wilhart> plz
<jeroenimo> MarkSS: iwconfig gives no output, and dmesg gives info when you plug in the adapter
<hylian> braidlove, define better. for me, no. i like 3d environments, like celestia, so no. also if you like those things that make your desktop look slick like the see through menu's and bar's, then no.
<keito> wizardslovak, there is a gui -- mp3splt-gtk
<wizardslovak> keito,  thank you
<sam-_-_> wizardslovak, try audacious
<keito> wizardslovak, np
<wilhart> having problem with pulseaudio http://pastebin.ca/2023731
<hylian> braidlove, the additional drivers section is proprietary.
<sam-_-_> wizardslovak, ahm audacity. sry about the wrong name
<braidlove> hylian: but why is there nothing in the add'l drivers section?
<braidlove> hylian: nothing to pci
<braidlove> hylian: nothing to pick.
<P1nkrabbit> i also have the issue that i currently have the internet but when running the installation i dont have internet, and it is a wired connection i use.
<wizardslovak> keito,  do u know how to cut with ti?
<keito> sam-_-_, audacity is a little hardcore for mere splitting, mp3splt is perfect for the job.... I do love audacity though =D
<sacarlson> MarkSS: sounds like it's a ralink chip and may need to look at this http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567328
<hylian> braidlove, what is your hardware? if it is intel based, then you may be using the best driver for your hardware already, or you could be using a nvidia or ati card that is not supported.
<sam-_-_> keito, ok good tip
<giuseppe_> sera a tutti
<Ub3r-N00b> hey guys, does anyone know how track IP address to an exact phisical address ? ,potentially received information to be used for counter-spam action
<sam-_-_> wizardslovak, ti = texas instruments?
<wizardslovak> i ment IT
<aeon-ltd> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<keito> wizardslovak, splitpoints
<braidlove> hylian: lspci | grep VGA 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)]
<hylian> braidlove, if you don't know, sysinfo works well, nice gui too.
<jeroenimo> MarkSS: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1353558
<roknir> Ub3r-N00b: there are geoIP databases that would have estimated info, but it's not perfect.  also, i haven't found any that are free...
<keito> wizardslovak, not on a machine with it installed at the moment to guide you through
<sacarlson> Ub3r-N00b: only if your the fbi or if it goes to a fixed static ip host that can be easily looked up.  but they normaly have many customers.
<braidlove> hylian: is this ATI card supported in ubuntu?
<wilhart> having problem with pulseaudio http://pastebin.ca/2023731
<sam-_-_> braidlove, of course but not by fglrx
<keito> wilhart, aren't we all? ;0)
<sam-_-_> braidlove, should work "out of the box"
<hylian> braidlove, i may have some bad news for you, ati is not exactly the most supported hardware for linux. the company has to provide drivers, and ati isn't known for keeping up with their hardware that's only a few years old. im going to take a look and see if i can find if that card is supported.
<braidlove> sam-_-_: i don't understand
<Ub3r-N00b> i have found the street where the computer is located, but i need the exact street number, that would presupose that it is a fixed static ip
<braidlove> hylian: thanks.
<Ub3r-N00b> roknir, coul you give me some software names ?
<sam-_-_> braidlove, fglrx is the proprietary driver by ati
<wilhart> keito, ?
<giuseppe_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<sacarlson> roknir: Ub3r-N00b: there are geo ip look ups that are free.  they will give you some info like contry and maybe the isp provider
<pid_> Ok, so im back. that didn't work
<Enigmati1Coder> exit
<sam-_-_> braidlove, your card is supported by the opensource driver though
<keito> wilhart, joke... pulseaudio is the bane of many an ubuntu user
<pid_> How do I make a script into an exe?
<braidlove> sam-_-_: so what can i do
<braidlove> ?
<roknir> Ub3r-N00b: http://www.ip2location.com/ but again, i really don't think you're going to get more accurate than street/block.  i doubt you'll get an address #.
<braidlove> sam-_-_: r u saying that my driver should just work as is?
<keito> pid_, sudo chmod +x
<sam-_-_> braidlove, doesn't  it just work?
<Ub3r-N00b> roknir, thanks mate
<braidlove> sam-_-_: well, not sure what you mean by "work". but in braid (the game), it crashes
<wilhart> keito, what should i do now ? remove pulse?
<hylian> braidlove, what sam is saying is that the open driver, which does work, does not have all the functionality that the proprietary driver has.
<hylian> yet
<keito> wilhart, that tends to fix most peoples issues, but it's a right royal pain in the ass to do
<pid_> Could you be a bit more specific?
<sacarlson> roknir: Ub3r-N00b: like this one is free and gives my isp provider and country http://ip-lookup.net/
<PeterFabinski> how do i shut down
<sayres> :'(
<keito> pid_, sudo chmod +x /path/to/script
<sam-_-_> braidlove, run this glxinfo |grep -i direct
<pid_> Ahh, cheers mate
<keito> pid_, np
<hylian> braidlov e, you may want to check out another distro, like pclinuxos. i hate to turn you from ubuntu, but some of the other distro's are using older kernels and can then use older drivers from proprietary sources.
<sayres> Who knows what is this?   top ,right       -> http://img522.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2s.png/  plzz:'(
<keito> braidlove, or you oculd upgrade that card of yours.. it's old school ;)
<roknir> sacarlson: that information is general though.  you can dig that up from just the IP without needing a geoIP solution.
<sam-_-_> hylian, the opensource driver is fine. it doesn't provide full 3d accel yet but other than that...
<pid_> sudo chmod +x mount -t vboxsf cdrive /home/pid/cdrive Is that right?
<jdioutkast> does anyone know of any bios setting that causes ubuntu to random restart?
<hylian> sam i personally was crippled by ubuntu for 2 years, which is when i went to pclinuxos. im back now because i finally got the money to buy a nvidia card that is supported, but.
<sam-_-_> jdioutkast, some bios provide the ability to start at a certain time or by "wake on lan" but not just random
<juancarlos> hola
<sacarlson> roknir: ya yours is cooler but it says I'm in bangkok about 100 miles away but gives a lat/lon that is cool you can see me from google earth now
<PeterFabinski> how do i shut down
<wilhart> keito, do you know any url that i could follow?
<keito> sayres, where did you get the shot?  did it not say?  could be anything.  maybe conky or a screenlet?
<Wyn> PeterFabinski: errr top right icon ?
<rigved> PeterFabinski: what do you want to shut down?
<sam-_-_> hylian, ok. but the situation is constantly improving imho :-)
<Wyn> rigved: guess he found it :D
<rigved> Wyn: :)
<pid_> It didn't work :(
<Lancelot> I'm running Karmic, and something strange just happened. I was using firefox and all of a sudden the screen went all funny. It broke up into rectangular segments and those frozen segments rendered random parts of the screen. Is that just a freak video driver crash?
<hylian> sam-_-_, you are right, it is, which is why i said yet. the open source driver for fglrx is gonna be awesome, it's just gonna take some time.
<keito> wilhart, I've had nothing but ballache when trying to remove pulse in the past,  there is(/was) no concise guide, I battled it out... alsa irc chan was a good place to start
<Wyn> Lancelot: you uisng COmpiz effects ?
<sam-_-_> hylian, true
<Lancelot> Wyn: yes, I am. Nothing fancy though. Just the cube stuff.
<wilhart> keito, how do i fix this alsa aint even working anymore, no sound!*
<dn> hello everyone
<Wyn> Lancelot: maybe some clash or weirdness there, whats your logs say ?
<perrin> bonjour j'ai un problème de lenteur de démarrage 5 minutes env comment peut on savoir ou il coince
<Wyn> wilhart: define not working
<keito> wilhart, snap... same here... currently contemplating reformatting
<sayres> keito : Can you tell me how can I correct this way?
<Lancelot> Wyn: how do I get to the logs ?
<wilhart> Wyn, no sound!
<rigved> !fr | perrin
<ubottu> perrin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<keito> wilhart, what machine is it, what ubuntu version?
<wilhart> keito, 10.10
<Ub3r-N00b> sacarlson, thanks mate
<keito> wilhart, my sound was working until yesterday
<wilhart> keito, i started fiddling with it and i removed pulseaudio and now i cant' insatll it again
<keito> wilhart, desktop? laptop?
<wilhart> keito, desktop
<hylian> wilhart, this is gonna sound real stupid, since this is ofcoarse the first thing you did, but ubuntu like to start at first muted on one of my machines, did you check to see if it was muted?
<dn> my google earth doesnt work, very sadly... if anybody can help me with this problem would be great, i think the problem is connected with video appropriate drivers
<Wyn> wilhart: version, trouble shooting steps taken so far, what happened when this happened etc
<wilhart> hylian, i cant even start alsamixer :D
<braidlove> sam-_-_:  it says "direct rendering: Yes"
<Lancelot> Wyn: how do I get to the logs?
<wilhart> ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<keito> wilhart, I'm currently here trying to find out a way to purge all audio settings a and return to default/fresh install settings... no idea yet
<braidlove> keito: i wish i could upgrade this old comp, but no budget 8 - (
<Wyn> Lancelot: dmesg or /var/log/debug
<keito> wilhart, the wiki for SoundTroubleshooting is well out of date
<wilhart> keito, yes that's what i was gonna do.
<wilhart> keito, OR then i have to reinstall ubuntu
<keito> wilhart, I could have reformatted by now ;0)
<wilhart> keito, what do yo mean ?
<sam-_-_> braidlove, so braid crashes. you run it via wine?
<keito> wilhart, I'd just like to know *how* to purge and refresh audio
<nirazio> How much disk space they should allocate while opting for advanced partition method during an Ubuntu installation. For /, /boot, /home, swap and other paritions.???
<wilhart> yep. let's google
<braidlove> sam-_-_: no, this week, they came out with official linux bin
<braidlove> sam-_-_: check out humblebundle.com
<Wyn> wilhart: try clicking on prefrences under the volume control first just to see whats using it, you have audiocity or some such running ?
<Lancelot> Wyn: I don't have a /debug directory. Which log file should I be looking for?
<Flannel> nirazio: How much RAM do you have, and do you ever intend to hibernate?
<keito> wilhart, there is a troubleshooting guide that shows you how to purge, but it is out of date
<stevecoh1> sbackup problem.  I am trying to use the sbackup package to back up from one computer to another in my home network.  I specify the connection as ssh://user:password@192.168.1.41/home/user/backup and I get no permission errors.  However I am able to connect via ssh as user, and there are no permission problems.  What am I missing?
<keito> !sound > wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart, please see my private message
<Flannel> nirazio: Also, how big is your HDD total?
<sam-_-_> braidlove, oh yeah. i heard about that.
<pid_> I still have the problem, any other solutions?
<sam-_-_> braidlove, it very likely is a bug in the drivers.
<nirazio> Flannel: 160 GB harddisk and 2 GB RAM
<dn> i have dell inspiron 2200 how to install apropriate 3d driver?
<sam-_-_> braidlove, did you upgrade all  the way?
<Wyn> Lancelot: try cat /var/log/debug
<braidlove> sam-_-_: in the open drivers?
<Flannel> nirazio: Hibernation?
<braidlove> sam-_-_: upgrade what?
<sam-_-_> braidlove, yes
<sam-_-_> braidlove, ubuntu
<sayres>  Can you tell me how can I correct this way?     top ,right       -> http://img522.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2s.png/:-X
<braidlove> sam-_-_: yes, i'm in ubuntu 10.10, but haven't donet he update
<sam-_-_> braidlove, you also may want to enable ubuntu-updates
<braidlove> sam-_-_: i haven't done the ubuntu-updates becaes of our pricey internet bandwidth plan
<Wyn> keito: just use syanptic manger, search alsa, remove, re.install if thats what you want
<Frenk> Hey I have a question concerning TELNET - when I telnet e.g. Port 25 (SMTP) which information does my computer send? Does it send my computers name???
<nirazio> Flannel: I never use hibernation
<BugStalker> Hi all
<hylian> braidlove, did you check the message i sent to you in private? (and please try and not use private)
<Lancelot> Wyn: okay, I have some output. Nothing looks out of the ordinary
<sam-_-_> braidlove, hmm... i'm afraid i can't help you then
<keito> Wyn, there's surely more to it... modules etc....  I would like a command line one-liner ideally
<stevecoh1> sbackup problem.  I am trying to use the sbackup package to back up from one computer to another in my home network.  I specify the connection as ssh://user:password@192.168.1.41/home/user/backup and I get no permission errors.  However I am able to connect via ssh as user, and there are no permission problems.  What am I missing?
<Flannel> nirazio: Is this just a standard desktop? or are you going to be playing with servers and stuff?
<wilhart> oh, man
<wilhart> probably have to install linux again
<stevecoh1> again - why would ssh work but sbackup over ssh not work?
<nirazio> Flannel: Standard desktop
<Wyn> keito: remove and purge it then but you will miss some, searching with synaptic will give you the lot including libaries and modules
<pid_> im trying to run a script as an exe...
<keito> Wyn, k
<Wyn> Lancelot: wait in and see if it happens again, update etc
<BugStalker> For what it is worth - I thought a simple word of constructive criticism might be in order.  PERSONALLY I have not switched to Ubuntu - because it is too "cartoonish".  I work in a business environment.  I don't need my supervisors looking over my shoulder and thinking I am playing a game
<Wyn> pid_: chmod +x
<Flannel> nirazio: I'd go 10GB /, 1GB /boot, 2GB swap, and then the rest /home
<keito> pid_, chmod +x makes a file executable
<BugStalker> I work with SUSE linux at work, simply because right out of the box - it looks professional
<keito> pid_, what do you mean by exe?
<Lancelot> Wyn: okay, but don't the logs clear with each reboot?
<NCS_One> hi
<pid_> I tried that, I get  chmod: cannot access `+x': No such file or directory
<pid_> chmod: cannot access `mount': No such file or directory
<pid_> chmod: cannot access `vboxsf': No such file or directory
<BugStalker> You can pass those comments on to whomever does the programming for ubuntu - or you can let it fall on deaf ears
<Wyn> Lancelot: na, depends on the logs, they rotate on the sys logs
<wilhart> keito, hmm no help there.
<Wyn> pid_: re-wind dude
<Wyn> pid_: can you ls the file you want to chmod ?
<nirazio> Flannel: Thank you :)
<NCS_One> I'm trying to play some mkv movie and it get out of sync, what do I need to install to play it right?
<Wyn> NCS_One: mkv is a contaner format, VLC plays it well
<hylian> pid_, it is chmod a+x filename, so like chmod a+x vboxsrv etc..
<keito> pid_, ?  you need to put the command in a file, name it whatever, eg "startup-script.sh", then if it is on your desktop "sudo chmod +x ~/Desktop/startup-script.sh"
<hylian> braidlove, i hope you find what you need, no matter what you decide.
<Flannel> nirazio: No problem
<keito> pid_, you should look up creating bash scripts on google
<smt-mobil> hi, where to put a script that should be executed before login?
<pid_> Ok...Running ubuntu through virtualdesk...want to share files from host...ran sudo mount -t vboxsf cdrive /home/pid/cdrive...But I want to autorun at startup...somone suggested as setting is as an exe
<keito> pid_, the startup-script should begin "#!/bin/bash" as the first line in the text file
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there any "intercom" software that would allow my parents to speak into a microphone downstairs and call me on my computer upstairs?
<braidlove> hylian: why not use private?
<braidlove> hylian i like private because it puts all my messages together without all the other messages
<braidlove> 8 - 0
<braidlove> 8-)
<hylian> braidlove, i think it's discouraged because then not everyone can be at your disposal, im not certain if that's the truth, i just know they look upon going private here.
<Wyn> EnigmaticCoder: spend 10 bucks on a baby thing
<pid_> That doesn’t  really help....
<dn> tnx for help...
<Wyn> pid_: what, exactly are you trying to do
<Wyn> braidlove: theres 1465 people in channel, thats useful
<keito> pid_, http://www.diy-computer-repairs.com/ubuntu-10-04-virtualbox-shared-folders/
<yop129> why does going to System - About Ubuntu show me as having 11.04 natty narwhal?
<keito> pid_, that guide has everything you need
<sam-_-_> braidlove, you may try the vesa driver. but braid will not run with those i'm afraid
<Lancelot> yop129 - what version are you using?
<hylian> yop129, did you download and install the development version?
<pid_> Imma take a look
<bliss_> need some help with rc.local I have to  insert “su vboxers -c "screen -dmS vboxwebsrv vboxwebsrv"” before the “exit 0″.
<keito> pid_, literally everything...  you want to pay attention to the last bit
<yop129> Lancelot, i'm using 10.10
<bliss_> do i uncomment the bash sript
<bliss_> script
<hylian> yop129, i downloaded and installed 10.10, and it says im using 11.04 too..
<yop129> hylian, no, i dled 10.10 and installed that, i've checked the about page before and it's shown 10.10, not for some reason it shows 11.04
<Lancelot> bwah?
<mongy> bliss_, above the exit line yes, but no need for su
<yop129> hylian, hmm, really odd, says released in April 2011 lol
<NCS_One> Wyn: I'm getting a lot of breakes
<bliss_> mongy: thanks why no need for su?
<Dr_Willis> bliss_:  just enter the  line befor the exit 0 line.. thats all there is to it.
<Wyn> NCS_One: was the mkv a download from, errr the web ?
<hylian> yop129, uname -a should give you the true info using the terminal
<NCS_One> Wyn: yes
<sIDx> mine says 11.04 also
<mongy> bliss_,  the script (rc.local) is run as root
<bliss_> mongy: ok
<Dr_Willis> bliss_:  you may want a & at the end of that line.
<hylian> yop129, oops that's what kernal version you are using
<yop129> hylian, hmm it outputs 2.6.35-23generic
<bliss_> Dr_Willis: say that again please
<Dr_Willis> bliss_:  err.. you do want a su -- because it looks like youa are runnign that as the vboxers user.. from what i recall.
<bliss_> yes
<Dr_Willis> bliss_:  --> commandyouarerunning &
<yop129> alright well at least it's not just me lol
<hylian> yop129, it's lsb_release -a not uname, my bad.
<Dr_Willis> su vboxers -c "screen -dmS vboxwebsrv vboxwebsrv"  &
<mongy> bliss_,  sorry, usually dont need su :)  Dr_Willis to the rescue
<bliss_> ah ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> mongy:  you dont want screen running as root. :)
<Wyn> NCS_One: it may be the source file then, if VLC and movie player for instance show the same it is the source, side note to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yop129> hylian, alright now it shows 10.10, guess someone updated the about page too soon
<hylian> yop129, it says under about ubuntu 11.04, but lsb_release -a says 10.10.
<mongy> Dr_Willis, i dont  use rc.local much, very simple commands normally...  ill keep that in mind
<Dr_Willis> night all
<hylian> yop129, ok, cool
<sam-_-_> yop129, why does it bother you?
<yop129> hylian, yeah, since it's not just me then i won't worry
<yop129> sam-_-_, nah, just wanted to make sure it's not just me, that there's not something wrong
<sam-_-_> yop129, ok :-)
<bx-gh> Just a question to all... who's really is writing and compiling ubuntu and placing it online for all of us?
<bx-gh> who are the devs
<pid_> the guide is not helping..
<SageX> !up
<Wyn> bx-gh: me, im all up in your box
<sam-_-_> bx-gh folks from all over the world
<NCS_One> Wyn: already have that, I always had problems playing mkv files, but when I try the same source on windows it plays ok
<pngl> Hi, I am not showing up as part of a group even though I am on the group line in /etc/group. Any ideas
<sam-_-_> bx-gh, the dev is done at launchpad.net
<yop129> lol anyway one more question, i installed xchat, but i don't get any notifications, i beleive it's called lib-notify right?, I even installed the libnotify-bin optional package when installing xchat
<pid_> keito: the guide aint helping much, im still stuck here mate
<mongy> xchat-indicator
<Wyn> bx-gh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Ubuntu%20Core%20Developers
<bx-gh> but how makes the finally decision for what goes in and comes out of this distro
<bx-gh> ok thanks
<geirha> pngl: Changes to group membership doesn't take effect before you log in again.
<monty_hall> In courier mail I have to change owner for /var/run/authdaemon to daemon:daemon.  How can I let this happen @ boot time?
<expiation> is there a way to install wubi bigger than 30gb or to increase the size after?
<pngl> geirha: doesn't opening a new bash count as login?
<geirha> pngl: It does not.
<yop129> mongy, any idea what the libnotify-bin was that is listed underneath the xchat install?
<Wyn> NCS_One: weird, try vls filename.mkv
<mongy> yop129, no idea.. but the app you need is xchat-indicator.
<pngl> geirha: thank you.
<yop129> mongy, alright, thanks
<monty_hall> clear
<mongy> yop129, well its the notify system itself, just what it has to do with xchat (nothing) idk
<Wyn> NCS_One: watch for the error and vlc's output and then we can debug the traceback
<bliss_> Dr_Willis: like this does anything need uncommenting http://pastebin.com/u6CQRj3L
<kingOfBudz> my computer's broke
<mongy> bliss_,  only 1 " ?
<yop129> mongy, hmm that's weird because it was originally blanked out underneath the xchat in ubuntu software center and i selected it so that i would get the notifications, but nothing from xchat, every other ntoficastion worked before
<mongy> yop129, I think some apps have it coded in, and others dont, and need extra packages, like xchat
<sam-_-_> kingOfBudz then let it acquire currency...
<mongy> bliss_, looks ok apart from that tho....
<bliss_> mongy: ok thanks whats & for?
<GaryD> yop129: i am using pidgin for irc...
<yop129> mongy, yeah just weird why it has libnotify-bin listed underneath it, ok i installed the indicator let me restart and try it
<mongy> puts it to background
<kingOfBudz> i know it sucks i was really stoned and spilled coffee on it
<yop129> GaryD, i've used it before, don't really like it, pidgin is for im
<mongy> brb
<braidlove> sam-_-_: ok. i'll update
<braidlove> sam-_-_: but how can i update ONLY the packages relevant to this driver?
<Wyn> bliss_: the Dr is not in the house and no
<noonian> braidlove, why wouldn't you want to update everything?
<bliss_> mongy: ok thanks whats & for?
<magicianlord> noonian: sometimes packages can break things
<yop129> can someone mention my name, i wanna see if the notification works
<Wyn> kingOfBudz: did you try and turn it on again ?
<Wyn> yop129:
<sam-_-_> braidlove, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Lancelot> how do you get in/out of the console only mode?
<sam-_-_> braidlove, might be a lot nonetheless
<braidlove> sam-_-_:  xserver-xorg-video-radeon is already the newest version.
<UbuntuNewbie> If anyone knows how to answer this question I will be greatful: I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 and when the computer boots it doesn
<UbuntuNewbie> t show the GUI
<yop129> damn, didn't work one sec
<sam-_-_> braidlove did you run sudo apt-get update before?
<braidlove> noonian: because currently, my interned bandwidth is VERY pricey 8 - )
<Wyn> UbuntuNewbie: no X server you mean ? no login screen ?
<braidlove> and i was gonig to update theother stuff from another place
<sam-_-_> braidlove, do you pay per mb?
<UbuntuNewbie> If anyone knows how to answer this question I will be greatful: I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 and when the computer boots it doesn't show the gui, and I can only get it to show gui if I type startx
<yop129> can someone mention my name plz
<UbuntuNewbie> there
<braidlove> sam-_-_: 3 tiers
<braidlove> 1st tier = up to 3 GB
<braidlove> second: i think up to 6 GB
<kingOfBudz> wyn it worked thnx i was hitting some other button, needed to be pushing power button
<braidlove> sam-_-_: and the thing is, i don't have access to the current usage.
<sam-_-_> all 3G?
<nirazio> how to install intous 4 driver???
<sam-_-_> braidlove, all 3G?
<Wyn> UbuntuNewbie: X should of course start on boot, did you edit anything ? or is this a clean install ?
<braidlove> sam-_-_: what do you mean "all  3g"?
<yop129> can someone say my name plz
<UbuntuNewbie> Wyn: It is a clean install.
<braidlove> yop129: why?
<Wyn> kingOfBudz: NO DO NOT TURN IT ON
<gobbe> UbuntuNewbie: just log in and try startx
<sam-_-_> braidlove, do go to the internet via 3G?
<yop129> braidlove, test, thanks it works :)
<noonian> also, how do you get the behavior UbuntuNewbie is describing if i want it?
<Wyn> kingOfBudz: TURN IT OFF dry it the fuck out then clean it off and dry it again
<sam-_-_> braidlove, or DSL or cable?
<braidlove> sam-_-_:  do you mean via a cellphone company. if so, yes
<magicianlord> what's better : ubuntu 10.10 32bit or 64bit
<braidlove> it's HSPA
<Jordan_U> !language | Wyn
<ubottu> Wyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<UbuntuNewbie> I get no errors it just doesn
<Guest50829> does anyone know how to get or install itunes that WORKS other than using VirtualBox?
<sam-_-_> braidlove is there no other option available where you live?
<Wyn> Jordan_U: :D indeed
<UbuntuNewbie> I get no errors it just doesnt start, gui
<braidlove> sam-_-_: not for now. we live in a rural part of town
<sam-_-_> braidlove wow that really sucks
<braidlove> sam-_-_: but maybe in a few months, a new company will be adding more towers in our rural area
<UbuntuNewbie> gobbe: thats what I do, but I would like it to do that automatically
<yop129> can someone say my name, last time i promise
<braidlove> sam-_-_: yeah , it doees so much.
<Wyn> UbuntuNewbie: it may not be starting at the right run level, if it is a new clean install just re-install it, it would prob be quicker
<nirazio> how to install intous 4 driver???
<sam-_-_> braidlove, country?
<UbuntuNewbie> Wyn Okay, I will try that, thanks
<noonian> Guest50829, iTunes doesnt have a linux version so you are stuck either using a VM or running it through wine. If you havent tried alternatives though I would recommend banshee
<Wyn> yop129: yop129 yop129
<nicolaus> hey guys my cd drive wont accept burn cds can someone help me fix it
<braidlove> sam-_-_: canada
<yop129> Wyn, alright cool, thanks
<Guest50829> Yeah, nothing works really. Oh well I can live without, thanks anyway!
<Wyn> nicolaus: all or any particular kind ? prob your cd reader not Ubuntu
<sam-_-_> braidlove, very nice apart from the internet :-)
<bliss_> re my question about rc local should this line be with or without quotes" su vboxers -c "screen -dmS vboxwebsrv vboxwebsrv"
<nicolaus> wyn: i tried it in other computers but it work
<sam-_-_> nicolaus, somtimes it helps to clean the lens
<durando> how can i run seperate resolutions under multi display without changing the desktop area?
<PeterFabinski> how do i ssh
<braidlove> sam-_-_: yes.
<ay_> hey
<GaryD> noonian: i believe to get the behavior UbuntuNewbie is having just remove gdm.
<Jordan_U> !ssh | PeterFabinski
<ubottu> PeterFabinski: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sam-_-_> braidlove, also cold this time of year
<ay_> i use usb creator gtk software to create bootable os in usb
<Wyn> nicolaus: the reader or the cd's ?
<bliss_> ssh  yourusername"yourdomin.com
<nicolaus> the reader
<ay_> but i cant take no live file system found error
<bliss_> @
<ay_> what the hell
<yop129> mongy, hey, figured out that i don't need libnotify-bin nor xchat-indicator, there's a setting in the prefrences to turn it on, so i don't even know what those two are for
<nicolaus> i think its the region on the laptop
<Wyn> ay_: UNETbottin rocks for usb's
<ay_> i try to install mint
<Wyn> nicolaus: no, not under Ubuntu
<GaryD> ay_: unetbootin all the way. you can create almost any kind of linux live usb.
<ay_> and i create with unetbootin
<Jordan_U> !mint | ay_
<ubottu> ay_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ay_> i took this is not valid system disk
<Wyn> GaryD: heck yeah, I have four installs on one USB, UNETBottin is great
<ay_> please inset another disk error,
<nicolaus> right now i am using windows 7 to test it
<mongy> yop129, erm... I dont get notifications unless I use the indicator pkg
<Wyn> ay_: your burning it wrong then I guess, just use a USB if you can, fast and fun
<nicolaus> but it was working before but when i ran a system recovery it just stop work
<durando> hey guys anyone good with multi display setups?
<GaryD> Wyn: lol...yep...with the size of flash drives these days you can be amazed what you can use them for.
<mongy> yop129, I think you are thinking of other methods of notification, Im more interested in the ubuntu notify system..
<nicolaus> but original discs work fine but just the burn disc dont work
<Wyn> nicolaus: you mean you have a dual boot and the cd's work in one system and not the other, you are putting the disks in another couputer or you have taken the cd-rom hardware out and are testing it under windows ?
<yop129> mongy, try uninstalling the xchatindicator and in prefrences just turn on show tray balloons on highlighted message and private message, i did that and it worked
<yop129> mongy, yeah the ubuntu one where u receive a message at top right, right?
<bliss_>  rrc.local -with or without the quotes su vboxers -c "screen -dmS vboxwebsrv vboxwebsrv
<mongy> yop129, yeah thats what I mean... I prefer to get notifications this way..
<bliss_> su vboxers -c "screen -dmS vboxwebsrv vboxwebsrv"
<SageX> anyone recommend a linux game programming book??
<yop129> mongy, yeah that's how i'm getting it now without indicator, weird
<mongy> yop129, but what about when you are on a different desktop
<magicianlord> when will linux drivers for sound and graphics be equal to windows?
<GaryD> is it possible to make an ubuntu system with a gui that is written completely in html/css/javascript? sort of a webuntu?
<sam-_-_> SageX, which programming-language
<nicolaus> no wyn: The pc is only windows 7 but it wont read burn cds only originals.
<yop129> mongy, what do u mean different desktop, like workspace? i was on different workspace a second ago and got notification that u sent
<mongy> magicianlord, when vendors become less proprietary :)
<mongy> yop129, thru the notification system?
<nicolaus> i want to install ubuntu but i have it on a burn cd that i have been using a long time which works fine but when i put it in the computer it dont work
<yop129> mongy, yeah, the one that popups with black background
<sam-_-_> nicolaus, try cleaning the lens of the cd drive or burn ubuntu again then try again
<Wyn> nicolaus: im sorry, you cant read burned cd's on a windows installation or Ubuntu ? and it is your reader anyway i would think, not all cd reader hardware supports burned cd's of some types cd-+r example
<SageX> sam-_-_,  C# / C++
<mongy> yop129, well thats changed then.... I tried without ages ago
<magicianlord> manbra: what is the vendors' major malfunction?
<mongy> let me try it
<Hydrogoo> Hey folks
<bliss_> mongy: su vboxers -c "screen -dmS vboxwebsrv vboxwebsrv" with or without the quotes
<mongy> yop oh wait, you use a tray icon?    I dont
<farmer|mir> Is there a way to emulate Active Desktops in Ubuntu? IE, having a web page as the wallpaper?
<mongy> last thing I want is extra stuff up there
<Hydrogoo> I'm looking for some help with remote administration of Ubuntu, anyone able to help please?
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: They refuse to provide specifications that would allow linux developers to write drivers.
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: whats the problem ?
<yop129> mongy, ok, yeah u'll see it works, because i installed the indicator and still didn't work, so i check the settings turned the feature on in alerts and it worked, so i'm like do i really need the indicator, i unistalled the indicator, restarted xchat and the notifications still work
<sam-_-_> SageX, well i don't know of a book but depending on the game you may want to learn opengl?
<nicolaus> wyn: i think so too because when i go in device manager i see that there is a region set on it and on this computer here when i check windows 7 is says no region selected but on the laptop with the problem it wont work
<nicolaus> sam-_-_: I will try cleaning the drive also and see what happens
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: should there be a law made that makes this required, for the sake of the free computing world?
<SageX> sam-_-_,  yeah would you know where to start with OpenGl
<Jordan_U> !ot | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GaryD> yop129: you don't need the xchat-indicator for notifications. just if you want an icon in the panel.
<sam-_-_> SageX, there are dozens of opengl tuts on the internet
<yop129> GaryD, well that's odd because i don't have it yet i have the icon in the panel
<SageX> thanks sam-_-_
<Wyn> nicolaus: the reader on Windows and the reader on the laptop are not the same ones, if the reader on the laptop plats other cd's then it is not the lens,  try  sudo regionset and changing region and see if that helps
<bx-gh> Can someone help me with this question?.... Why is it all linux, kernel, or linux kernel IRC channels sooo quiet
<GaryD> yop129: hmmm
<mongy> yop129, ok trying without.......
<yop129> here
<yop129> ill send u something
<yop129> mongy,
<expiation> is there a way to install wubi bigger than 30gb or to increase the size after?
<bliss_> mongy: su vboxers -c "screen -dmS vboxwebsrv vboxwebsrv" with or without the quotes
<sam-_-_> SageX, maybe libsdl.org might be interessting for you?
<mongy> yop129, well I'll be......
<yop129> mongy, worked right?
<mongy> bliss_, I dont know, sorry.  try with and without, whatever works :)
<GaryD> yop129: i see...the xchat-indicator allows xchat to integrate with the indicator-messages plugin
<kirkous> i have problem in xubuntu with second dispay.. it does nothing :)
<mongy> yeah
<gizmobay> Is there a way to clear the bash shell command line quickly?
<nicolaus> wyn: Ubuntu is not on the laptop i am trying to work on
<yop129> GaryD, what's the indicator-messages plugin, like the top right notifications/
<nicolaus> ok one more thing
<SageX> sam-_-_,  got it their site is interesting
<mongy> yop129, that explans why I was getting it even when I have xchat in focus.... it was using 2 notifications :)
<nicolaus> how do i get ubuntu to run from a flash drive
<itaylor57> gizmobay: ctrl U
<nicolaus> ?
<Wyn> nicolaus: UNETBootin
<gizmobay> thanks
<yop129> mongy, well, i fixed that problem for u without even intending to :P
<GaryD> yop129: yep...the little envelope icon that allows you to control evolution, pidgin, gmailwatcher, and xchat...
<Wyn> nicolaus: Windows 7 is not supported in this channel
<yop129> GaryD, well see both mongy and i removed the indicator, but we still receive the notifications, so it's not that
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: use putty http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.exe
<sam-_-_> SageX, game programming on linux is not that different from windows. (if you use opengl) so tutorials for windows will help as well
<nicolaus> yeh i kno
<nicolaus> i want ubuntu on that computer
<GaryD> yop129: the notificatoions come from notify-osd....
<nicolaus> but it wont boot froma flashdrive dont kno why
<kirkous> i have problem in xubuntu with second dispay.. it does nothing :) does anybody have an idea where is the problem?
<nicolaus> it keeps asking me to mount it
<mongy> yop129, well must be new in 2.8.8, it didnt do it in 2.8.6
<Wyn> nicolaus: check the BIOS, make sure it can boot from usb's
<SageX> thanks for the heads up sam-_-_
<GaryD> nicolaus: check in the bios settings
<gizmobay> One other question. When you have multiple shell tabs open, they don't share history until you reboot. For example, I type pwd on one shell I can't use the errors keys on the other shell to get the previous typed command. Is there a command or key stroke to sync up the history so to speak?
<nicolaus> yeh it do that
<UbuntuLily> What is the easiest way to backup a partition (No compression needed)
<yop129> GaryD, hmm, control it how exactly i have the icon in the envelope thing and when i click on it, it gives me a network list
<Wyn> gizmobay: no
<nicolaus> it boots but when i click install ubuntu
<gizmobay> okay thanks
<sam-_-_> SageX, glad i could help a little
<nicolaus> it ask me to mount it to a cd drive
<UbuntuLily> I have my /home on its own partition and want to back it up before I reinstall ubunutu
<GaryD> nicolaus: does the flash drive have the boot flag? is it bootable?
<Wyn> nicolaus: really ? how did you put Ubuntu on the usb ?
<BBrooks_> can someone help me capture network traffic and after lets say 30 mins, to overwrite the dump?
<GaryD> nicolaus: how did you create the ubuntu flash drive?
<nicolaus> i use a software called ultraiso
<nicolaus> it as never failed me before
<BBrooks_> is there a utility for that?
<kirkous> i have problem in xubuntu with second dispay.. it does nothing :) does anybody have an idea where is the problem?
<nicolaus> i use it for other operating systems so i kno it works
<ardian> Hi I have a dual boot computer I re-installed windows in it now I don't see the grub menu it just boots into windows how do I acess my Ubuntu box ?
<Wyn> nicolaus: dont know that one
<GaryD> Wyn: quit typing so fast...or maybe i'll wait to see if you answer...lol
<Wyn> GaryD: hah :D
<Wyn> GaryD: all yours mate;)
<mongy> UbuntuLily, personally I`d rsync -av . /media/backupdevice/
<sam-_-_> UbuntuLily, sth. like this tar -cvzf ~/backup.tar.gz ~/
<SageX> sam-_-_,  your help is greatly appreciated
<Kompviro> hello
<facepollution> Heya
<sam-_-_> UbuntuLily, mongy rsync is great too
<magicianlord> hello
<GaryD> nicolaus: you need to download unetbootin, and use it....i can almost guarantee it will work. i wouldn't recommend using anything else...try it.
<Kompviro> how are you guys doing today?
<saykou> does any one use veetle
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: so whats up with shorewall ?
<nicolaus> garyd i sure will
<sam-_-_> saykou, no is it any good?
<mongy> sam-_-_,  yeah, actually would use the --delete option as well, personally.
<pinche2643> Question: Anybody know of any ubuntu tools to notice a machine going down?
<Hydrogoo> I've installed it and using a guide that I've found, but it isn't giving me the corect area where shorewall should be installed
<GaryD> nicolaus: cool....let us know when you're on ubuntu
<facepollution> Quick question for those more elite than I. I uninstalled something I should not have using apt in Hardy, and it uninstalled a bunch of important stuff that depended on it, like gedit. Is there a way to tell apt to automatically install all default Hardy packages by any chance?
<magicianlord> facepollution: install 10.10
<ardian> Hi I have a dual boot computer I re-installed windows in it now I don't see the grub menu it just boots into windows how do I acess my Ubuntu box ?
<GaryD> facepollution: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<saykou> sam-_-_, its a prog that enables you to see live stream from a website fairly used
<sam-_-_> pinche2643, ping ?
<yop129> GaryD, would u happen to know if there is a difference between notif-osd and libnotify-bin?
<Montreal1> hi
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: you mean you can not find the config files ? also do not remote install it if you can help it
<pinche2643> sam - what do u mean ping?
<Wyn> pinche2643: tradtional IRC attention request, ping answer pong
<mongy> yop129, 1 sends and 1 displays
<sam-_-_> saykou, yes i noticed. is it any good?
<trism> yop129: libnotify-bin contains programs for sending messages to a notification daemon, such as notify-send, notify-osd is a special notification daemon (there are others)
<facepollution> GaryD: Exactly what I needed. You're a lifesaver.
<pinche2643> pong
<trism> yop129: special = specific
<saykou> sam-_-_ yes
<mongy> yop129,  hmm, I wonder what notify-osd-icons look like
<Montreal1> i have problem with my "liveticker news" on 945GC intel card...liveticker is running jerky...any tip what to change in my xorg.conf file?
<sam-_-_> pinche2643 ping the machine. if it doesn't respond anymore it's down
<yop129> trism, so i guess empathy and others use notify-osd because i don't have libnotify-bin installed right?
<Wyn> sam-_-_: hah, not ping - pong then ? thats funny
<mongy> yop129, well its 'optional'   so you dont need it
<Sean93> how do i use wget to download from megaupload?
<sam-_-_> saykou ok i might try it someday
<pinche2643> sam, thanks. but I am looking for something more sophisticated. no pong means machine is down. i want a tool that tells me "hard drive is failing" or "fan is failing" or "memory blocks corrupted"
<yop129> mongy, hmm, but apparently programs can send out notifications on their own then, they don't need libnotify-bin right?
<trism> yop129: none of them actually use notify-osd, they use libnotify to send a notification, and notify-osd receives it (although they may depend on notify-osd, but that would be more of an ubuntu thing)
<mongy> yop129, wonder if the notify-osd-icons would show the icon as well in the notification......cool if so
<Hydrogoo> I installed shorewall locally and when following the guide I found via google, I cannot seem to find the config files
<GaryD> yop129: i believe the difference is that libnotify-bin is a library used by some programs to send messages to the notification area, while notify-osd is a complete notification framework for programs that have the capability to talk through it.
<saykou> sam-_-_ theres a problem with it ... i can't install and it seams its because of im using x86_x64 ubuntu
<GaryD> facepollutioin: no prob
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: you can't iirc, and the hacking required is more time consuming than using a browser, unless you have a account with direct access to the files
<expiation> is there a way to install wubi bigger than 30gb or to increase the size after?
<xangua> expiation: try a real install
<trism> yop129: libnotify-bin just contains a command line program, notify-send, that lets you use libnotify from the command line, such at typing: notify-send "Message Title" "This is my notification"
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: prob in /etc
<sam-_-_> saykou, what's the error?
<GaryD> trism: cool....thanks for clarifying. that is good to know.
<Hydrogoo> I'm using the following guide http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<saykou> i install the script and it wont work sam-_-_
<yop129> trism, ohh alright, so it's for user use and scripts not what programs use to interact, weird that they have it as one of the options to install for xchat
<Hydrogoo> Part 6 is the shorewall install
<expiation> xangua i just want to try it for awhile before replacing :\
<Sean93> how do i use wget to download from megaupload?
<magicianlord> trism: what should be installed, xfce4notify, or python-notify
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: i already answered that
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: you can't iirc, and the hacking required is more time consuming than using a browser, unless you have a account with direct access to the files
<sam-_-_> pinche2643, nagios might be for you
<mohamed> hello guys how's going i missed u all
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: ls /etc/sho  and press the tab key
<mohamed> guys i need a serious help
<sam-_-_> saykou i need more info. what do you do? and what doesn't work then
<GaryD> xchat recommends libnotify because it can use it to send notifications. i bet if you didn't have libnotify the notifications wouldn't work.
<sima> n #windows-ru
<mohamed> i've got a prob here
<Hydrogoo> @Wyn Got Shorewall dir
<magicianlord> GaryD: then libnotify should be installed instead of xfce4-notify?
<mohamed> sima can u help me
<sam-_-_> !ask | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magicianlord> or perhaps notification daemon?
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: what files cant you find ?
<mohamed> thanks sam
<mohamed> ok sorry for that ubottu
<facepollution> GaryD: Worked like a charm. I have everything back now. Thanks again.
<Wyn> mohamed: ubottu is a channel bot
<mohamed> it's my lap top it's hanging i don't know why
<mohamed> i know
<magicianlord> what's the difference betwen libnotify and notification-daemon? should both be installed
<mohamed> just apologize for u all
<Wyn> mohamed: so your just really polite ? cool
<Hydrogoo> Wyn: This dir should have some files that are needed to be copied to the shorewall folder /usr/share/doc/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/*
<Hydrogoo> Can't find this folder tho
<trism> magicianlord: libnotify is used to send notifications, notification-daemon receives messages sent by libnotify
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: version of ubuntu you are using please ?
<mohamed> so how i can check my system on ubuntu10.10
<saykou> sam-_-_, i tried to install the script the automaticly give you, and with all the permissions, and i load firefox again with that page and it says that i have to download again. im guessing and because im using x64 ... it dosent work for x64
<magicianlord> trism: are both needed
<Hydrogoo> 10.10 server
<nirazio> I would like to purchase more memory for one of my computers. Is there a utility that will tell me what type of memory is installed in the machine?
<trism> magicianlord: but we use notify-osd to receive notifications by default, so you probably don't need notification-daemon unless you want to try a different one
<mohamed> sam u still there
<greezmunkey> Sean93: I don't know if it will work, but wget supports ftp downloading. It also supports continuing a download that gets cut off. It uses this form from the manpage: wget -c ftp://sunsite.doc.ic.ac.uk/ls-lR.Z You'll have to tailor that to suit your needs (no pun intended)
<sam-_-_> saykou go to about:plugins in you browser
<itaylor57> nirazio: lshw
<sam-_-_> saykou is veetle listed there=
<GaryD> magicianlord: you should not need xfce4-notifyd unless you are on xubuntu. i am running lubuntu and all i have installed is notification-daemon. on ubuntu i would install notify-osd and there is a ppa with a program to customize notify-osd.
<mohamed> any programmer here can help me ?
<magicianlord> GaryD: do i need libnotify if i have notif-daemon installed
<saykou> sam-_-_ nope
<mohamed> is there any programmer here ?
<GaryD> magicianlord: you will need libnotify for xchat to send on screen messages, yes.
<mohamed> looks like there's no one
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: cant find them on the file list, try ls /usr/share/doc/shorewall then tab and see if you can locate it then check the shorewall folders for the example folder or grep inside it
<magicianlord> GaryD: what if i dont use xchat. what else uses libnotify
<Wyn> mohamed: hanging how ?
<mohamed> no more
<mohamed> thanks
<sam-_-_> saykou, do you use firefox?
<mongy> GaryD,  it needed xchat-indicator in earlier versions of xchat (well for me anyway)...  just in case anyone is using older version
<saykou> sam-_-_ yes
<kirkmoreno> Can anyone recommend a free online storage website
<mongy> U1
<greezmunkey> magicianlord: I made that work with irssi, I found a script on the net to get started, and made it work for me. That os load is history now though, but it is possible.
<mohamed> how can i changemy name in xchat ?
<Hydrogoo> Wyn: Found the directories I need, they have changed since the release of that tutorial
<Hydrogoo> Thanks for the help
<Wyn> kirkmoreno ubuntu 1
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: np
<Bboy> thanks
<sam-_-_> saykou, you may need to install the 32-bit version of firefox if veetle is a 32-bit plugin
<saykou> sam-_-_ how does one do that'
<saykou> ?
<Agent090> what kind of linux is the best ever ?
<magicianlord> greezmunkey: i just want plug in and out plugging usb notifications and battery
<magicianlord> in openbox
<Wyn> Agent090: is that a trick qeustion ?
<Agent090> u know ?
<Friar> I was looking at installing the amazon mp3 downloader. they have a .deb for ubuntu 9.04 and it is 32 bit. is there a way I can at least try to install it on 64 bit and 10.10?
<GaryD> magicianlord: things like the vlc-plugin-notify, osmo, evolution, empathy, nautilus, rhythmbox, gnome-mplayer, as wewll as many other programs and libraries.
<Wyn> Agent090: do you know what channel your in mohamed ?
<Agent090> no
<Gnimsh> Hey #ubuntu
<Friar> when I try to install it I get an error saying it is 32 bit and it won't go any farther in the install process.
<Wyn> Agent090: #Ubuntu
 * Wyn facepalm to the troll
<greezmunkey> magicianlord: I don't know about openbox, sorry.
<Agent090> channerl means ....?
<Gnimsh> I have a strange video issue with ubuntu 10.10 where the screen is...jumpy or staticky, I guess, upon startup
<GaryD> magicianlord: what file manager are you using?
 * Wyn note to self, dont feed the troll
<GaryD> magicianlord: also, i assume you aren't running straight ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Friar, try "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture PACKAGE.DEB" to install 32bit on 64bit OS
<ZykoticK9> Friar, be sure you have ia32libs install as well
<Friar> ZykoticK9, will that automatically look for the .deb in my file system? or do I need to put the .deb somewhere in particular for this to work?
<ZykoticK9> Friar, you need to be in the same directory OR give the full path to the DEB
<sam-_-_> saykou, like ZykoticK9 says
<sam-_-_> saykou "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture PACKAGE.DEB"
<saykou> sam-_-_ will try
<sam-_-_> saykou http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<lenovo> hii
<GaryD> magicianlord: ???
<mrstocks> sam-_-_, are you there?
<sam-_-_> mrstocks y
<mrstocks> bc0z!
<Pici> lenovo: Please pick a nick and stick with it.
<lenovo> any programmer here
<Pici> !offtopic | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicolaus> my computer dont have bluetooth but the icon is still there is there a way to remove it
<Wyn> Pici: you noticed the name skiping as well ? :D
<nicolaus> ok nvm
<nicolaus> fix it
<PTBD> hallo. kann mir jemand sagen, was ich machen muss, damit die man pages für für C in deutsch sind?
<PTBD> oh sorry, this is the english channel
<maco> !de | PTBD
<ubottu> PTBD: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lenovo> any programmer here pls
<Wyn> nicolaus: you can disable it on startup as well via administration - start up manager
<sam-_-_> nicolaus, system ->pref -> startup applications
<GaryD> lenovo: what kind of programmer?
<greezmunkey> nicolaus: tell the bluetooth service not to start, should be in system>administration>startup or some such...
<nicolaus> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> !ask | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GaryD> nicolaus: you could also remove bluez since your computer doesn't support bluetooth.
<magicianlord> ubottu likes questions and ice creams
<lenovo> python
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicolaus> kk garyd
<lenovo> i wanna know how to start learn it
<Wyn> lenovo: wrong irc channel
<GaryD> magicianlord: did you get it?
<Wyn> lenovo: google is your friend
<maco> lenovo: try ##python
<lenovo> a programmer will me more helpful
<Pici> lenovo: Please ask in #python.
<GaryD> lennovo: this channel is for ubuntu.....check the #python channel....also search google.
<magicianlord> GaryD: what
<BluesKaj> lenovo, maybe the #python chat might be closer to your needs
<lenovo> thanks grayd
<Wyn> lenovo: there are user groups in Egypt, this is not a python channel
<Pici> lenovo: you'll need to register to join there though.
<Pici> !register > lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo, please see my private message
<GaryD> weren't you asking about libnotify?
<Friar> ZykoticK9, when I try that I get all kinds of error messages about missing backages.
<sam-_-_> Wyn lol egypt. bc. his name was mohamed?
<GaryD> magicianlord: weren't you asking about libnotify? or did you get it figured out?
<Wyn> sam-_-_: na, I NMaped his ass
<sam-_-_> Wyn ah
<magicianlord> GaryD: do i need both
<ZykoticK9> Friar, the real issue is those are probably 32bit libs that it's looking for!  on ubuntu forum search for getlibs and download the script to install 32bit libraries - best of luck man.
<Friar> ZykoticK9, thanks for the help. I appreciate it.
<Friar> could I use a .deb for a newer version of debian?
<GaryD> magicianlord: at the least you will need notification-daemon and libnotify
<magicianlord> ok
<magicianlord> i have notif dem without libnot, and usb and power worked. but now, maybe they will work better
<enekotxo> #ubuntu-es
<magicianlord> i hav to go
<GaryD> bye homies
<Lore1987> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gumdrop> ok i am working on getting my iSight to work on my macbook 3.1  I have my machine set up as single-boot for ubuntu.  I just downloaded the isight firmware tools package online.
<gumdrop> What should i do now?
<stOrmBlast> hello guys, pls someone who help me with this question: i got runing ubuntu 10.04 of 32 bits, its posible for me to install virtualbox ?
<sam-_-_> st0rmBlast yes
<stOrmBlast> really ?
<sam-_-_> try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<stOrmBlast> thats awsome :D
<Wyn> stOrmBlast: both from package manager and from people who make it, recomend using people who make it as it has usb support
<saykou> sam-_-_ it gives some erros can you help?
<sam-_-_> saykou dependency errors?
<stOrmBlast> sam-_-_ : and if i want to run windows its posible 2 ?
<sam-_-_> st0rmBlast yes
<sam-_-_> stOrmBlast yes
<saykou> sam-_-_ yes
<KM0201> does Vbox-ose support USB now?  i know it didn't used to, thats why i always used the "non-free" one from the vbox repository
<sam-_-_> saykou you will need to install all of them first
<saykou> what all of them like download all ?
<stOrmBlast> ok sam-_-_ : its installing now
<saykou> but i think i was the correct package sam-_-_
<Wyn> KM0201: i use the non free direct repo as well for that reason
<KM0201> Wyn: i was just wondering if that changed in Vbox-OSE... doesn't sound like it
<sam-_-_> saykou all the packages firefox 32bit depends on
<KM0201> i don't mind licensing agreements.
<saykou> ok sam-_-_
<gumdrop> ok i am working on getting my iSight to work on my macbook 3.1  I have my machine set up as single-boot for ubuntu.  I just downloaded the isight firmware tools package online.  What should i do now?
<stOrmBlast> sam-_-_ : did i neet another thing to install windows in virtualbox ?
<Wyn> KM0201: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  it supports USB
<KM0201> stOrmBlast: a windows cd
<Wyn> KM0201: lol
<stOrmBlast> pmsl
<KM0201> Wyn: i know that oes... i'm talking about OSE edition.
<KM0201> i have the "Non-Free" edition, it works great w/ USB
<stOrmBlast> pls take a look : * No suitable module for running kernel found [fail] -----> its that normally?
<Wyn> KM0201: na, only vb /sun direct rocks de usb
<Wyn> KM0201: bit of a fail really
<KM0201> yeah
<sam-_-_> Wyn, you mean oracle ;-(
<stOrmBlast> its normal ?
<Wyn> sam-_-_: :D indeed
<sam-_-_> did install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<sam-_-_> stOrmBlast, did install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<KM0201> what does dkms stand for?
<stOrmBlast> nope !
<KM0201> stOrmBlast: why don't you just add the repository from virtualbox.org and install the non-free version?
<sam-_-_> stOrmBlast, then install it as well sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<stOrmBlast> sam i do this: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Wyn> KM0201: kernel modules
<Pici> !dkms | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<saykou> sam-_-_ i may seeam a noobie, or something but how do i know from all that list witch ones are and are not
<sam-_-_> saykou, don't be afraid to ask. asking is learning. learning is good :-)
<sam-_-_> saykou, what list?
<gumdrop>  ok i am working on getting my iSight to work on my macbook 3.1  I have my machine set up as single-boot for ubuntu.  I just downloaded the isight firmware tools package online.  What should i do now?
<stOrmBlast> KM0201 : i dont know how to do this
<Wyn> KM0201: he needs to install vb first
<saykou> sam-_- http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<saykou> sam-_-_ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<CroxPuma> hi everyone
<KM0201> stOrmBlast: just stay w/ sam.. i'm not gonna confuse you by telling you to do other stuff, but the instructions to do this, are right on their website
<sam-_-_> stOrmBlast KM201 might be right. may be better to use the none free version
<Wyn> gumdrop: V4L2 ?
<Wyn> sam-_-_: USB is rather useful
<KM0201> lol.. kind of
<gumdrop> I think so
<stOrmBlast> sam-_-_ : and how i do that ?
<KM0201> stOrmBlast: go to virtualbox.org
<izinucs> sam-_-_: stOrmBlast might also need build-essential for the install of the pul version of vbox to do the kernel mod correctly (along with dkms)
<sima> .ощшт #debian-russian
<KM0201> why does he need the kernel mod?
<izinucs> KM0201: I thought vbox pul version has a kernel mod for the non-free stuff that it contains.
<sam-_-_> stOrmBlast: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Wyn> KM0201: vb needs some kernel mods for virtulization, should come with install, not sure why he tried to install them sepratly
<KM0201> Wyn: i see... is this only required on the OSE install? cuz i didn't do that, i just installed it, and i run XP as a guest just fine
<Wyn> KM0201: chances are it put them in for you
<KM0201> Wyn: i guess... i just followed the instructions on virtualbox.org
<Wyn> KM0201: should not need to install them separately
<Wyn> KM0201:  same here
<stOrmBlast> sam-_-_ : did i need to remove vb, to instal the new one ?
<KM0201> Wyn: i dunno, i guess not.. all i know is it gives me an easy way to sync my zune w/o needing to dual boot.
<sam-_-_> saykou 	firefox_3.6.13+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_i386.deb
<Wyn> KM0201: whats a ZUne ?
<KM0201> Microsofts version of an Ipod.
<sam-_-_> saykou, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/firefox
<sam-_-_> saykou, here you can find the dependencies
<sam-_-_> stOrmBlast, no but you can. you don't need it anymore
<civilordergone> hey does anyone know why when i load jnlp files it pops up a black screen
<saykou> sam-_-_ thanks a bunch
<gumdrop> sorry i PMed you Wyn.  I wasnt trying to be rude
<Wyn> gumdrop: no problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225621
<gumdrop> it's confusing to discuss issues with how busy the main chat room is
<stOrmBlast> sam-_-_ : ok tkx for helping , and other guys 2 =]
<Wyn> gumdrop: old but prob still valid
<Wyn> gumdrop: understood, this way people can chip in with advice
<nirazio> I'm looking for a way to reboot into Windows from Ubuntu on a 10.10/Vista dual boot system. The specific use case is that I would like to be able to ssh into my running Ubuntu instance and issue a command that will initiate a reboot directly into Windows.
<izinucs> gumdrop: y0ou have to use nicks at the beginning of each post for who you're talking to so the line will highlight on the receiving end.. if they don't use your nick then ask them too.. and you'll see the highlight and know they are talking to you directly
<Wyn> nirazio: edit your grub.conf file so windows is at the top of the boot list
<aeon-ltd> nirazio: heh, i don't think thats directly possible, but how about this - a script that will rewrite grubs boot order to reverse ubuntu and windows (or just swap between 2 configs) then a reboot should just choose windows
<sam-_-_> saykou, this might be interessting for you http://www.unixtutorial.org/2008/03/install-32-bit-deb-packages-on-64-bit/
<izinucs> nirazio: if you copy the windows grub boot line to the top of the list in the grub menu then on each boot windows will be the default load.. if you're in ubuntu and ssh into it then.. sudo reboot now .. should reboot the machine into the first item in the grub list.
<mohamed> how i can change the chatroom
<izinucs> mohamed: if you want to join a different room then.. /join #<room name>
<frxstrem> is there a program that could go through each line in a file and count how many times that line occours, and then print the results?
<mohamed> where i write this stat
<izinucs> mohamed: where you normally type to post here.. :)
<aeon-ltd> mohamed: to change channels depends on your irc client
<mohamed> copy that
<mohamed> what's the icr
<izinucs> you're in IRC "Internet Relay Chat"
<saykou> sam-_-_ interesting enough lol
<sam-_-_> mohamed write /join #chatroom
<s2> hic
<Wyn> mohamed:  /JOIN #python
<mohamed> u got me wyn
<izinucs> caps shouldn't be necessary thought
<mohamed> can we be friends ?
<Wyn> izinucs: good point, on XChat they are, on others not
<expiation> so i guess it isn't possible to install wubi bigger than 30gb?
<rocket16> I don't see the encryption option in nautilus right-click menu in maverick. :( How to get it back?
<izinucs> Wyn: been a while since I used XChat.. I'm ssh'd into my server which runs screen and irssi
<itaylor57> frxstrem: grep -i "<line contents>" <filename> | wc -l
<igors> hi. i have an ubuntu image on my usb. how can I boot from it, i'm on a macbook. Any idea?
<aeon-ltd> expiation: if you lov ubuntu that much, dual boot :)
<shbrol> plop
<aeon-ltd> *love
<mohamed> u can't
<Wyn> mohamed: You live in Cario, I dont, you are either Trolling or do not know IRC etiquette, either way /join #python come back here if you have a specfic Ubuntu qeustion only
<expiation> aeon-ltd i just want to try it but wow alone is 28 gigz
<sam-_-_> igors, i think you need to hold down shift when powering up.
<Wyn> izinucs: yeah, I only use it on my Laptop gui
<frxstrem> itaylor57: no, I meant like it would go through every single line (not only a subset of lines) and count how many times that line occoured
<sam-_-_> igors, then select boot device
<rocket16> igors: Download UNetbootin and use the image to make an installer (live image) of ubuntu in your usb.
<aeon-ltd> expiation: wow = world of warcraft? seriously?
<frxstrem> ...and then print a list of all the lines and how many times it occoured
<igors> sam-_-_: hum, didn't try shift yet..
<saykou> sam-_-_ how do you know so much about linux?
<mohamed> i  copy that but i'm still here
<expiation> aeon-ltd indeed
<izinucs> Wyn: I find Quassel works as well as xchat.. if you don't mind a kde client :)
<mohamed> i wrote the statment and i didn't go there
<aeon-ltd> expiation: you want ubuntu to play wow? just dual boot win for games ubuntu for everything else
<sam-_-_> saykou, do i?
<itaylor57> frxstrem: I have no idea what you are trying to do sorry
<igors> rocket16: i followed the instructions from ubuntu download page on how to create the image for usb
<sam-_-_> saykou, trust me. i don't
<Wyn> izinucs: hah, I havd sevral clients but I kinda like XChat, if it aint broke dont fix it ;)
<mongy> aint nothing wrong with xchat.
<saykou> sam-_-_ you don't? compared with who?
<frxstrem> itaylor57: well, I have a file with about 190 000 lines, and I want to find out which lines are most commonly occouring
<izinucs> Wyn: yep.. I run kde on the desktop and gnome on the lappies.. so I'm always switching around.. as long as I can see what's going on and respond I'm good :)
<r00t4rd3d> xchat ftw
<Wyn> heck yeah
<Wyn> izinucs: I tried KDE a while back, the desktop layout with no actaul desktop and in/out focus folders anoys me
<sam-_-_> saykou, compared with other geeks like me
<mohamed> gimme a hand
<itaylor57> frxstrem: I could do that is perl, but I am not aware of a script/app that would do that standalone
<mohamed> i've wrote what u saied but i didn't go to python room what's wrong
<Wyn> mohamed: Google
<Hydrogoo> Wyn: If you are still there, many thinks for your help, I finally managed to setup my webserver.  I owe you some hobnobs
<Wyn> Hydrogoo: no problem, its all good bro
<aeon-ltd> mohamed: no space at the beginning
<mohamed> i know
<aeon-ltd> mohamed: then you need to change channel
<aeon-ltd> YAY netsplit ...
<industry__> woo netsplit
<bawnio> what just happend
<mohamed> how
<OerH> ojee
<tareth> !netsplit
<aeon-ltd> bawnio: netsplit, a server just split off the channel, it'll be back/bach
<Wyn> boomhead shot :D
<sayres> how delete 2 panels ???
<bawnio> neat
<aeon-ltd> tareth: hmmm ubottu was on that server it seems
<tareth> yep!
<aeon-ltd> :)
<sayres> how delete 2 panels ???:-D
<bawnio> freedom mofo
<Wyn> hah
<KM0201> !netsplit
<bawnio> shit
<KM0201> woops, ubottu isnt back yet
<KM0201> lol
<jmad980> :(
<bawnio> yay, no nagging
<KM0201> bawnio: he'll be bak
<bawnio> KM0201, of course
<mongy> sayres, right click delete?
<sayres> mongy: 2 panels????????
<mongy> sayres, so you want to delete both?
<sayres> mongy:yes
<mongy> sayres, remove the gnome-panel package then maybe..  thats my first guess.
<Tobbi|Ubuntu> Hey. I'm connected to my university's VPN via Ubuntu. Now, I'd like to know how to access the VPN's shared folders?
<Wyn> sayres: just right-click then delte this panel
<mongy> you cant delete the only panel left.
<industry__> network rejoined?
<Wyn> try clicking on network, open a floder and click on it it should show up uni net
<KM0201> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sam-_-_> saykou, i just installed veetle myself. audio and video are not in sync
<Wyn> industry__: ya think ?
<jabbadaza> i need help. just installed 10.10 for notebooks.  now i need to make a nat script to run on it. but im having problems running a script i found. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/firewall-examples.html . ihave modified it a little bit,but each time i try to run it.it spams me with : not found. ido try to run the script with sudo. the script is also chmoded to 755. so why am i havinig problems running the script ??
<saykou> sam-_-_ that maybe a prob of the channel
<saykou> sam-_-_ try change to another
<hansw> dear all, could anyone tell me about the chances of running a terratec cinergy t stick out of the box on 10.10?
<sam-_-_> saykou, tried 2. will try another one
<nyu> soo, anyone want to help with my grub issue?
<sayres> mongy: Aside from this not another way?:-X
<rocket16> Hey guys, nautilus's right-menu encrypt menu doesn't appear, even though I have seahorse and gnupg installed. Any help?
<Wyn> hansw: http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/terratec.html
<sam-_-_> saykou, no didn't help
<saykou> sam-_-_ it works good in windows
<hansw> Wyn, thanx, will take a look
<Wyn> nyu: what issue ?
<Wyn> hansw: no prob but also no offical support
<hansw> Wyn, no problem, used to compile my own kernels
<ryno1> Does anyone know how to allow media sharing on Ubuntu?
<Wyn> hansw: cool
<nyu> wyn: grub is fraked, just boots up to a screen saying the drive isnt found and a grub rescue prompt
<Wyn> ryno1: setup smb to the media folder ?
<hansw> Wyn, mostly nasty :-) I wanted usb support years back, ac patches provided them
<mongy> sayres, not that I know of.......if you dont want panels, then it would be logical to just remove the package
<Wyn> hansw: hah, the bad old days
<Wyn> mongy: that would be not good :D
<nyu> wyn: i tried reinstalling ubuntu and running rescatux, no dice
<mongy> Wyn, why?  he doesnt want panels.  it doesnt remove anything critical
<Wyn> nyu: when you boot to grub boot screen try editing the boot line and adjusting the drive, it could be it is not mounting, its not connected / hardware problem or it has the wrong path / name
<mongy> sayres,  try just setting it to autohide if you dont want to remove it
<Wyn> nyu: if you have a live disk use that to chck the correct grub config
<ryno1> Wyn: Will this work with PS3?
<sayres>  mongy:  tanks
<Wyn> ryno1: will what work with what ?
<jabbadaza> why cant i run a script having iptables in it ?IPT=/sbin/iptables says command not found. altho the location is correct. the script is 755 and run with sudo.
<nyu> wyn: i can boot the drive with super grub disk. im not sure what i need to change in the grub config or how to do so
<Wyn> mongy: the panels are useful, they also run the network manager icon, if he has a gui he will realise just how much he needs them if not then yes, remove them and x
<Wyn> nyu: if you have a live disk, when you boot into it you can then check the drive path and name by cat'ing fstab
<ryno1> Wyn: I want to access my computer's media through my PS3
<mongy> Wyn, he/she does not want any panels... go figure.
<Wyn> ryno1: mediatomb
<Wyn> ryno1: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/stream-media-from-ubuntu-to-your-ps3/
<Wyn> mongy: each to there own I guess
<mongy> Wyn, in linux that happens a lot :)
<sam-_-_> saykou, seems like a known problem. but there is an easy fix in the forums
<Wyn> mongy: yeah, then a few days later how do I re-install etc
<saykou> sam-_-_ you already found a fix for that
<sam-_-_> saykou, http://forums.veetle.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=688
<selfless> how do I creste a gpg key for my server
<selfless> create
<saykou> sam-_-_ that quote "asking is learning and learning is good " you came up with that ?
<Gnimsh> Would someone please watch this video illustrating the video issue I have with 10.10 and let me know if they've encountered it? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0req-d9jXAk
<sam-_-_> saykou, i'm sure someone else used the exact same words before me
<N2Deep> How do I permanently remove the date/time from the bottom right corner of my screen session?
<sam-_-_> Gnimsh, nice
<ryno1> Wyn: Thank you very much
<JCode> i have ubuntu 10.4 and I'm having a problem during movie play cause i can see lines cutting up my videos while i watch over windows works fine anyone can guide me through please
<saykou> sam-_-_ its really good one, but í'm not sure if some one used that i just search on google with quotes ... eheh
<Wyn> ryno1: np
<mongy> Gnimsh, first question... tried disabling compiz?
<Gnimsh> mongy, I have not
<Gnimsh> It does however dissipate after 5 minutes and then stops completely
<sam-_-_> Gnimsh, might be an issue with the cable
<xangua> N2Deep: right clic>remove¿¿
<Gnimsh> It also happens randomly
<Gnimsh> no cable, it's a laptop
<mongy> Gnimsh,  what video chip
<Gnimsh> It doesn't happen every time i start the laptop
<Gnimsh> ati mobile radion
<N2Deep> xangua: thank you
<sam-_-_> Gnimsh, y. sure. the internal cable then
<Wyn> JCode: system , preferences , appearance - try changing it
<mongy> Gnimsh, tried windows to make sure?
<Wyn> no cable its a laptop, wonderful
<mongy> there is a cable attaching the board to the lcd panel :)
<txdv> bla
<CkhiKuzad> Is there an alternative to the default Ubuntu screen locking program? Or any way to add things to it to add security, like a mouse gesture type thing?
<Gnimsh> mongy yes it doesn't seem to happen in windows, though I've run it only twice in the last month
<JCode> Wyn,  i recently changed my monitor into 32inch i used to have 17inchs would that matter might it be X problem, and if yes i tried to change the resolution and i cant set it higher than 800x600
<mongy> Gnimsh, well you need to determine if its hardware or linux.... so run windows for a while.
<Gnimsh> I dislike that option.
<Gnimsh> I think I'll start with compiz
<Wyn> CkhiKuzad: I use bluelock, locks my screen when i walk more then two meteres away
<mongy> Gnimsh, tbh, I had a similar issue with my screen...it went 'weird' after being powered on for more than 30mins or so....it was hardware issue
<nirazio> Is there any application like bootcamp for ubuntu.So that we can easily boot into windows...
<jabbadaza> i need some help. im trying to set up my lappy as a router/firewall for another pc. im trying to run iptable script to do the Nating. but i cant get the script to run. any ideas? script and output. http://pastebin.ca/2023880
<sam-_-_> Gnimsh, nice lawnmower action btw
<Gnimsh> Mine happes upon bootup after being off all night
<mongy> nirazio, wubi
<Wyn> JCode: theres your problem then, check your drivers
<CkhiKuzad> Wyn, my computer can't use Bluetooth, My phone cant either ._.
<Gnimsh> ya i need a new fan too...
<mongy> nirazio, and ubuntu boots windows and itself fine.
<Gnimsh> CkhiKuzad, what's older the phone or the computer?
<Wyn> JCode: first sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CkhiKuzad> Computer, Gnimsh
<chris_> Hello!
<Wyn> CkhiKuzad: k
<chris_> Hello fellow IRCers
<CkhiKuzad> Hello chris_
<pinkisntwell> what difference does it make if i change a computer's subnet mask?
<chris_> Hello CkhiKuzad
 * jabbadaza feels hes beeing ignored :/
<izinucs> Gnimsh: looks kinda like the wrong refresh rate. are you running nvidia?
<Wyn> pinkisntwell: a lot
<JeopardySholdenK> Hi chris_
<chris_> Has anybody ever heard of JoliCloud
<Wyn> CkhiKuzad: what dont you like about the default lock screen / system ?
<JCode> Wyn,  nothing happened after the reconfiguring shell i do it in console mode, cause im already using Gnome
<xangua> !ot | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chris_> JeopardySholdenK hello
<pinkisntwell> Wyn: can you help me understand it? i've been reading on networking. i understood how a subnet mask is used in routing, however i can't understand what difference it makes for a single computer connected to a network
<Wyn> JCode: no, you should do it from a terminal, as root, youmean nothing at all happens ?
<industry__> pinkisntwell: it modifies the way your computer routes your packets
<Gnimsh> no izinucs, ati
<Gnimsh> ati x1600 actually
<peppis_> Hur lämnar man server här?
<izinucs> Gnimsh: if you type xrandr in a terminal you
<Gnimsh> supposed to have better opensource support
<viator> what channel should i got to ask questions abt unity
<CkhiKuzad> Wyn, it's just a bit to simple. I'm trying to make my system as secure as possible, and if someone finds out my password, then they get every file i have. I want to find a way to make it need a mouse gesture,also
<pinkisntwell> industry__: so if my computer has an address of 192.168.1.2 and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0, what does this mean?
<izinucs> Gnimsh: you'll see what the card is currently set at
<KB1JWQ> !se | peppis_
<ubottu> peppis_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<JCode> Wyn, nope i go to next line after i type that , i installed it from the 10.4 and did apt-get upgrade works fine as workout machine but the movie playing is horrible
<Wyn> pinkisntwell: its a subdivsion of the network, depending on IP address, not the right channel, also google (no offense) really is your friend here, loooots of info for you
<Gnimsh> izinucs, if it were a refresh rate issue wouldn't it always do that, instead of stopping after a few minutes?
<viator> "google is your friend" = the RTFM
<Wyn> JCode: if you can not adjust your screen size your x-config is wrong, if you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and get no print out then x is broken
<pinkisntwell> Wyn: yes i found all the info about routing, but i don't know what difference it makes on the computer level
<Wyn> viator: not in this case, there are lots of info and training sites on it, to large a subject for quick IRC chat
<Gnimsh> i don't know how to tell which one is the refresh rate
<industry__> pinkisntwell: I'm not an expert on routing, but as I understand it, the network mask divides a network into a subnetwork
<guntbert> pinkisntwell: your question will me more on topic in ##networking
<JCode> Wyn, so you think i have to remove and install again  the xorg, or install the whole system all over
<viator> ;)
<izinucs> Gnimsh: k. ati isn't my preferred card choice.. I really don't know much about how to configure it.. xrandr handles the configuration for resolution and refresh rate.. if the refresh is close but not correct the card might be trying to compensate.. if it's a separate card and not built into the motherboard then it might be worth the effort to pull it out and put it back to reseat it.. just shooting in the dark here.
<nirazio> I am trying to switch into Unicode entry mode using Ctrl + Shift + U, but after I hit this combination nothing happens. I also tried Ctrl + U, Ctrl + Alt + U. Do I need to enable this mode anywhere?I use default USA layout.
<Wyn> JCode: na, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution also try changing your refresh rate system -prefrences - monitors
<Gnimsh> set to 60 MHz
<velocirachael> testing
<SSilver2k2> test pass
<velocirachael> horray
<Bazz> hey everyone. i am tryin to learn password hacking. trying to test my system security. I have full authority to try to get into my system, using my laptop from an outside network.what do i do?
<Wyn> CkhiKuzad: oh, no idea on that, however have you thought about encrypting your files and kepping the key on a usb ?
<Wyn> Bazz: you use google
<Wyn> Bazz: and backtrack
<izinucs> Bazz: you want someone here to walk you through hacking a machine? good luck.. google
<guntbert> bazhang_: thats off topic here
<greezmunkey> oops
<velocirachael> ive been trying to get bittorrent to work, but i keeps telling me "problem connecting to tracker"
<Wyn> velocirachael: use Deluge
<Bazz> well, i dont no what to do, i got a book on testing my systems security, but its not making sense
<JCode> Wyn, i have nothing in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JeopardySholdenK> Bazz : I am glad that it doesn't. ;) No fence.
<guntbert> Bazz: there is a channel ##security ...
<Bazz> lol, none taken, im about as new to linux as possible
<Wyn> Bazz: Nothing to do with you being a gamer ?
<Bazz> i play WoW
<JeopardySholdenK> Bazz Linux is secure by default
<Bazz> alot...
<Wyn> Bazz: and the bass
<guntbert> !ot | Wyn , Bazz
<ubottu> Wyn , Bazz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r00t4rd3d> JeopardySholdenK, not necessarily
<Wyn> guntbert: unneeded
<mongy> guntbert, bazz isnt bazhang... lol.
<geeknik> Good afternoon. I have Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 1 (server) installed on a machine, and on every login, I see *** /dev/sda5 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***. I've done the touch /forcefsck and I've tried shutdown -rF now, but the message never goes away. Any ideas?
<mongy> guntbert, how goes it (duffy from vbox chan)
<velocirachael> i downloaded deluge, but when i try to "open with", only bitorrent is an option
<greezmunkey> geeknik: is /forcefsck still there?
<geeknik> greezmunkey: Nope.
<Jragon> Hello. I need some help installing the drivers for the Epson Styles NX200
<Jragon> I have never installed any drivers befor,
<greezmunkey> geeknik: check your logs then
<Jragon> Hello?
<Wyn> Jragon: you tried just pluging it in ?
<Jragon> T?hat didnt work.
<geeknik> greezmunkey: i grep'd dmesg and messages for fsck and nothing came up. however, in boot.log I did see this: /dev/sda5: clean, 245/124496 files, 83515/248976 blocks
<geeknik> doesn't explain why the message is still there on login though. =)
<geeknik> i wonder if this is a reportable bug. guess i'll search launchpad.
<Wyn> Jragon: system - administration - printing
<greezmunkey> geeknik: you are on the bleeding edge, expect blood
<geeknik> greezmunkey: oh, i know. i just wanted to make sure fsck was actually doing it's job. thanks. =)
<Jragon>  Than what? The printer shows up but it doesnt print.
<geeknik> I also found this: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/mapper/sh*tbox1-root: clean, 103845/4669440 files, 1179707/18669568 blocks
<greezmunkey> geeknik: good luck, at least you can help sort it via launchpad
<geeknik> so it checked everything it should have.
<meway> Um hello. I had this error. so I followed instructions. ICEauthority or something like that. Now my permissions are messed up. When I click places and home folder it gives me an error about nautilius could not create the following required folders /home/meway/Desktop,/home/meway/.nautilus.
<Jragon> lol
<Jragon> I take that back, Its works fine now.
 * meway crys
<Wyn> Jragon: cool
<meway> Also now I have to type sudo in for everything
<Jragon> Thanks for the Wyn anyway.
<meway> including ls
<meway> wtf :{
<Wyn> meway:  live disk or another user and ls -la it, better live disk, ls -la then change the perms
<meway> wyn? I am on a full instalation
<Wyn> meway: try sudo su first then see if you can ls -la as root
<meway> I am on my normal user
<Wyn> meway: you have root yes ?
<geeknik> i hate to say this, but bugzilla is better than launchpad. i'm lost when it comes to launchpad. lol.
<Wyn> meway: open a terminal, type sudo su
<meway> yes
<meway> wyn ok done
<Wyn> meway: then type ls -la
<meway> but thats not the issue
<meway> -la command not found
<Wyn> meway: the issue is your perms, ls -la will tell you what belongs to what then you can change it back to you as the owener
<guntbert> Wyn: please don't recommend sudo su - use sudo -i instead
<Wyn> guntbert: good point
<meway> -la not found
<mongy> was about to say same
<chiques_> In street English, what is a 'symbolic link'?
<Wyn> meway: ls -la comes back with -la not found ?
<meway> Wyn nvm got it
<mongy> guntbert, tho, isnt sudo -s prefered?
<meway> what am I looking for?
<Wyn> chiques_: a short cut in effect
<chiques_> Wyn, thanks
<aethelrick> chiques_: a symlink is like a shortcut to a file
<Wyn> np
<guntbert> mongy: -i acts like a complete login, so the environment is set properly
<chiques_> Thanks aethelrick
<meway> some things are root and some things are ?? and some things are meway
<mongy> guntbert, noted
<meway> Wyn Idk what I am looking at
<Wyn> meway: nothing should be root
<aethelrick> chiques_: but they're a bit more useful than short cuts on windows... you can make them executable and they bahave as if they are the file they are a shortcut to
<meway> Wyn How do I change a line than?
<fuho> Hi everyone, could someone help me with this command? iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -j SNAT -to venet0 I am trying to get OpenVPN working and CLI keep telling me that venet0 is wrong argument
<Wyn> meway: chown -R meway:meway some folder
<itaylor57> was going to describe the difference between a soft vs hard link in unix but ...
<greezmunkey> meway: Here's a good explanation: http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml
<Wyn> meway: change meway for your user name of course
<meway> meway would be my user name
<chiques_> aethelrick, That seems to be what my application is using it for.
<Wyn> meway: just run that in your homw folder then
<Wyn> meway: chown -R meway:meway *
<meway> whats the star for?
<metallico> guys, what was the name of that package kde-addons or kde-plugins or something like that?
<geeknik> what would be the name of the package that displays information when you login?
<geirha> meway, Wyn: chown -R meway:meway ~
<aethelrick> meway: chown -R meway:meway * means change owner to the user meway and the group meway recursivesly on all files and folder in my current folder
<itaylor57> geeknik: you mean Plymouth?
<greezmunkey> geeknik: that motd, message of the day stuff
<Wyn> geirha: dont teach your grandmother to suck eggs
<sam-_-_> geeknik, apt-cache search kde addons
<geeknik> i suppose. the system information display, last login display. this is the Server distro, no GUI.
<geirha> Wyn: Hm?
<Wyn> geirha: it means I know the symbol for the home folder thanks :D
<meway> permisson denied
<Quantum_Ion> meway, sudo -i
 * Wyn is used to servers
<meway> o.o nvm its doing something
<Quantum_Ion> I am not trying to visit the morgue
<itaylor57> Quantum_Ion: LOL
<Bazz> what exactly is backtrack?
<geirha> Wyn: Sure, the commands do different things though.
<itaylor57> !backtrack | Bazz
<ubottu> Bazz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Bazz> ok then, ty
<Wyn> geirha: yep, sudo -i for instance should not be used, sudo or permenent sudo su should be used not sudo -i or sudo -s but htats just the offical line
<mongy> Bazz, it has security tools as part of it.. penetration testing etc...
<doc-donkey> am i at the good place for random linux question ?
<Bazz> ok, thank you mongy
<geirha> Wyn: No, I mean * vs ~   * doesn't match files starting with dot
<Quantum_Ion> doc-donkey, This is Ubuntu Linux not just Linux
<nicolaus> i installed playonlinux but i cant find where it got installed to
<nicolaus> ?
<exarkun> Ubuntu 9.10 stopped automatically setting up my wireless card for me.  What shall I investigate to learn the cause of this problem, and then fix it?
<Quantum_Ion> nicolaus, check /usr/local or /opt directory
<Wyn> nicolaus: cmd line playonlinux then avalible via applications
<doc-donkey> ok. i just dont know where to seek for help for my particular problem, looking to instal a .gz i've downloaded, but i have no clue how
<Wyn> geirha: damn, your right you know, no I just feel like anewbie
<mongy> doc-donkey, what is it
<Quantum_Ion> nicolaus, try which playonlinux
<doc-donkey> cgpsmapper-static
<trauler> How to tell to c++ comioler that it recomile files all time?   and do not write thet I do not need
<Sean93> how do a make a command answer yes to any quiestion it is asked?
<Sean93> questions*
<itaylor57> Sean93: what command are you doing?
<mongy> Sean93, depends what the command is
<meway> wyn everything is still broken
<Sean93> apt-get upgrade
<greezmunkey> Sean93: check manpage but usually some form of -Y or -y
<meway> wyn accept worse now
<Wyn> meway: reboot
<itaylor57> there is an option for that
<meway> wyn setuid root
<sam-_-_> apt-get -y
<meway> what is this?
<Montreal1> hi...how can i compile latest VLC under Hardy?
<itaylor57> sam-_-_: thanks
<nicolaus> i installed it
<trauler> How to tell to c++ comioler that it recomile files all time? and do not write thet I do not need
<histo> !software > Montreal1
<ubottu> Montreal1, please see my private message
<doc-donkey> so i can unzip the cgpsmapper-static.gz, it gives me a file named cgpsmapper-static, and after that, i have no damn clue what to do
<nicolaus> but it says its install but i cant find it
<histo> doc-donkey: did it come with a readme
<doc-donkey> no
<histo> doc-donkey: what does it do?
<Montreal1> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Wyn> nicolaus: first start it from the command line, it then goes through config setup
<Quantum_Ion> Compiling VLC will take a long time
<narayan44> I just made an ubuntu live CD with ucr
<Quantum_Ion> from source
<nicolaus> whats the command line
<Wyn> meway: chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo then chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo
<Montreal1> but can be done for Hardy 8.4?
<histo> nicolaus: terminal
<Quantum_Ion> and you need a bunch of other packages
<narayan44> I installed true crypt with a GUI installer in the chroot
<aethelrick> nicolaus: it sounds like a statically linked executable... if you trust where you got it from, simply mark it as executable and then run it
<narayan44> I won't work on the CD bow
<narayan44> err now
<histo> !who | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Quantum_Ion> Montreal1, yes
<Wyn> nicolaus: applications - accessories - terminal
<histo> Montreal1: have you checked getdeb?
<doc-donkey> histo, it unzip a file with no dot something at the end, and i dont know what to use to run it
<Quantum_Ion> Montreal1, Have you ever compiled a software package before ?
<Montreal1> is old ver
<nicolaus> and then
<greezmunkey> doc-donkey: did you check out: http://www.cgpsmapper.com
<nicolaus> e in what command
<Montreal1> yes, i have
<narayan44> anyone know anything about making your own live cds?
<Wyn> aethelrick: I ran into the same thing, you install it then start the first run from the command line, it then asks you some qeustions and thats it
<histo> !ask | narayan44
<ubottu> narayan44: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Quantum_Ion> Montreal1, The source code is here http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-sources.html
<geeknik> 30 minutes later, I finally managed to get a bug report filed. *grin* The launchpad interface sucks.
<nicolaus> oh i found it thanks guys
<geeknik> greezmunkey: thanks for your help. =)
<greezmunkey> doc-donkey: what about: http://reidster.net/garmin/
<kalarikkal> My touchpad is not working unless I hold down Fn+F7. Please help
<AtomicDryad> Is there still no txtmode boot for ubuntu server?
<Montreal1> Quantum_Ion, tnx..noticed that...
<Montreal1> but i think it's gonna be pain in the b....
<dekone> narayan44: you could try http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<Montreal1> coz hardy is old distro
<Montreal1> i can't find deb
<kalarikkal> i removed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics so i can use the mousepad but then tap and other synaptics features doesn't work
 * mongy like remastersys.
<mongy> I just made one for usb as it happens.
<Quantum_Ion> Montreal1, I did it before and it takes a while because you will need to satisfy the depency issues by downloading software manually
<AtomicDryad> As in 80x24 doslike text console with messages >.>
<sam-_-_> Montreal1 why don't you upgrade?
<doc-donkey> greezmunkey : the website only link for the download, no specific readme or anything..
<narayan44> I have most of what I need working, except I installed truecrypt manually, and the executable won't execute
<narayan44> and it won't tell me why
<paxco> alguien habla español
<Montreal1> aham...Quantum_Ion
<narayan44> there seems to be one more step
<AtomicDryad> (without a fracking splash screen)
<AtomicDryad> :P
<Montreal1> <sam-_-_> long story
<Montreal1> :)
<meway> Wyn I rebooted my other computer and now seems to be completly fcked thanks...
<jash> Can i get some help with Skype Mic problem?
<sam-_-_> Montreal1 support ends soon anyway
<Quantum_Ion> an Ubuntu Linux Guru ?
<meway> my gui is gone
<ikonia> what ?
<jash> Help? :(
<AtomicDryad> >.>
 * AtomicDryad flees
<meway> I have a background
<meway> thats it
<meway> I can hit ctrl e and go to the other desktop
<histo> jash: right click on the speaker and change the input for your sound preferences
<meway> but still its another background
<meway> all that shows up is a background
<jash> I have but its not picking up.
<meway> yay omg its a fcking background
<meway> I get to look at a background
<jash> It was working earlier but I reset and now its not?
<ikonia> meway: control the langauge please.
<narayan44> or better yet, does anyone have a .deb of truecrypt or know how to make one?
<meway> I just asked for help and my problem got worse.
<sam-_-_> narayan44, you can download one at truecrypt.org
<exarkun> I booted the Maverick live cd, then booted back into Karmic.  Now my wifi card doesn't work.  iwconfig says "Tx-Power=off".  I don't have a physical switch for the wifi card on this laptop.  How do I turn it back on?
<mongy> narayan44,  its a pkg in the repo isnt it....truecryptfs?
<Quantum_Ion> narayan44, http://linuxandfriends.com/2010/02/03/how-to-truecrypt-setup-on-ubuntu-linux/
<mongy> narayan44,  or maybe I am thinking of encryptfs
<geeknik> I have my home directories encrypted on ubuntu, I think that's enough. =)
<sam-_-_> narayan44, sry. obviously not anymore
<supercom32> I have an NV37GL nvidia graphics card and when I installed lucid I don't see the "Hardware driver" icon used to install proprietary drivers. And when I install the nvidia drivers manually using the repos, I can't get the desktop to show up. Any ideas what to do?
<narayan44> thanks anyway
<iflema> exarkun: try shutdown for a few sec... not reboot.... may help??
<narayan44> I have truecrypt running on my desktop, no probs
<narayan44> the have an exe installer now like you typically do with windows
<histo> supercom32: which nvidia driver did you install?
<narayan44> what I NEED is truecrypt on an ubuntu live cd
<exarkun> iflema: tried that, didn't help :/
<Sentynel> I'm trying to open an old dbm database on ubuntu and having problems. everything I can find seems to expect a bsd dbm file (*.db), but this is a different dbm version (I don't know which) providing a .dir and a .pag file
<supercom32> histo: nvidia-current
<mongy> narayan44, cryptsetup is on livecd, so you can use encrypted folders...
<sam-_-_> narayan44, you only need the binary of truecrypt
<mongy> narayan44, or, use remastersys to make it how you like, if its not cryptsetup you need
<histo> supercom32: hrm.. let me check something
<Quantum_Ion> narayan44, Why do you need all this encryption do you work at WikiLeaks or something ?
<narayan44> no
<narayan44> but hahaha
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<mongy> narayan44, cryptsetup is the only tool I need personally.  I have home and 2 usb sticks encrypted.
<supercom32> histo: I'm supprised that lspci can show the card, but it won't add the automatic driver download icon for me.
<Montreal1> and...Quantum_Ion...can try this version also?
<Montreal1> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552476&page=3
<narayan44> another thing, where does gnome keep its menu files
<Montreal1> 3rd post
<histo> supercom32: well it should have shown it. But i'm assuming it's an issue with using current . I'm trying to find the right one for ya
<narayan44> I need to edit some of them by hand
<supercom32> histo: Ah
<sam-_-_> narayan44, maybe ~/.config/menu
<sam-_-_> narayan44, maybe ~/.config/menus
<narayan44> hrmm
<narayan44> the defaults
<narayan44> somewhere in /usr/share?
<busata> hellow, I just installed lamp-server, using tasksel, on ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix (not efficient, but eh), now I enabled userdir with a2enmod , enabled the php, but I still get 403 errors when trying to browse to the site, I tried various chmod settings, changed group to www-data, any clues?
<narayan44> cd share
<narayan44> oops wrong window
<histo> supercom32: what is the real name of the card like nvidia quadro ...
<Quantum_Ion> Montreal1, The deb version of vlc doesn't work on your Ubuntu 9.10 system ?
<ikonia> busata: can you browse to the server root
<supercom32> histo: Quadro PCI-E Series (rev a2)
<busata> ikonia: yes
<meway> Wyn Its broken still and now I only have a background to work with any ideas? I also still have my initial problem
<ikonia> busata: how are you trying to access the user dir's ?
<sam-_-_> meway, backup your home dir and start over
<histo> supercom32: hrm.. yeah you can try one of the older versions like 180 or try drivers direct from nvidia
<histo> !nvidia | supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mongy> busata, no expoert but dont you need to use ~name ?
<mongy> expert *
<busata> ikonia: http://localhost/~busata
<meway> sam-_-_: ......................................................................................................................................................
<Quantum_Ion> meway, use tar or rsync and back up your /home directory and reinstall buddy
<ikonia> busata: try a file also for a test /~busta/index.html
<busata> mongy: yes, it's what I'm trying, it worked fine a week ago or so on an ubuntu vm, not sure why it fails now
<ikonia> meway: don't do that
<busata> ikonia: did, still gives permission errors
<aethelrick> meway: what started all this?
<meway> How do you expect me to do that?????????? I have nothing to backup with
<busata> aethelrick: pacman :-(
<ikonia> busata: exactly what error is it giving ?
<Quantum_Ion> meway, you can back up your /home directory with tar
<busata> from server log?
<sam-_-_> meway switch to console?
<ikonia> busata: just on the page
<mongy> meway, what is your problem exactly.
<meway> aethelrick: could not update ICEauthority file /home/meway/.ICEauthority
<supercom32> histo: what package should I select? Theres a bunch and it's kind of confusing
<sam-_-_> meway alt + ctl + f1
<meway> originally
<histo> supercom32: if you want to try the package from ubuntu remove nvidia-curret and install nvidia-glx-180
<meway> than I fallowed some instruction on google and had not access to anything unless I did sudo
<busata> ikonia: "You don't have permission to access /~busata on this server."
<meway> so when I clicked my home folder under places it said something about nautlius
<mongy> busata, try enabling indexes
<ikonia> busata: can you show me the permissions of your /home and /home/busta/public_html diretory please
<ikonia> mongy: he can't hit a file, so it's not indexes
<Quantum_Ion> meway, What version of Ubuntu Linux are you running ?
<meway> wyn had me do something and a bunch of other ppl were talking so I was typing in thinks like sudo -i and following chmode bla bla bla
<Quantum_Ion> meway, cat /etc/lsb-release
<mongy> ikonia, ah ok.
<meway> Quantum_Ion:  9.10
<ikonia> mongy: my first thought too
<meway> Quantum_Ion: I can't do anything I have a blank screen with a background
<ikonia> !eol
<Montreal1> Quantum_Ion, i have Hardy 8.04
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * mongy needs quad core vision and brain power in here
<aethelrick> meway: it sounds like you've damaged your home directory... all is not lost. press CTRL+ALT+F1 to switch to a console
<meway> now there is a problem with configureation server
<Quantum_Ion> meway, WOW burn an iso with Ubuntu Linux 10.04  Lucid LTS
<busata> ikonia: drwxr-xr-x 2 busata busata 4096 2010-12-19 23:28 public_html/ & drwx------ 31 busata busata 12288 2010-12-19 23:28 busata/
<busata> might have forgotten setting home right :)
<ikonia> busata: ahh ha, public_html the apache user won't be able to read anything in there
<ikonia> busata: it's owned totally by you with no group or world read/execute permissions
<meway> Quantum_Ion: ok I am logged into my user
<Quantum_Ion> meway, so do you have any important files in your /home directory
 * mongy watches and learns.
<meway> Quantum_Ion: problem is the computer that just crapped out was my only way of burning cd's
<meway> Quantum_Ion: I develop video games what do you think? It wont let me access because apprently Im not ... sec
<meway> setuid root
<yao_ziyuan> just installed ubuntu 10.10 and gnome-main-menu
<yao_ziyuan> it seems favorites automatically restore to random order after manually rearranged
<aethelrick> meway: if you're at a console, create a new user account, then reboot and log into it
<meway> Quantum_Ion: I have backups
<meway> aethelrick: and than?
<aethelrick> meway: the new account will have correct permissions and won't be missing anything vital
<Quantum_Ion> meway, To make a backup of your /home directory run this command  tar -pczf backup.tar.gz  /home
<meway> Quantum_Ion: I have a backup
<meway> aethelrick: how do I make a new account?
<Quantum_Ion> meway, then take the tar.gz and burn it to disk or move it to a usb hardrive with lots of space
<aethelrick> meway: you WILL then have a place to work and recover the other account if you want to
<meway> Quantum_Ion: already did like 2 days ago XD
<meway> aethelrick: how do I make a new user?
<Quantum_Ion> meway, so did you move the backup.tar.gz to another hard drive or burn it to a DVD-RW ?
<greezmunkey> meway:sudo adduser (username), then setpass (username)
<aethelrick> meway: adduser someuser
<greezmunkey> meway: er passwd (username)
<meway> greezmunkey: must be setuid root
<Quantum_Ion> meway, Do you have Grub installed ?
<meway> Quantum_Ion: i did last time I um hit the power button.....
<Quantum_Ion> meway, There is a way to reset the root master password from Grub
<aethelrick> meway: sudo -i
<meway> aethelrick: I get the same message
<meway> must be setuid root
<mongy> rw /init/bash from kernel or use recovery mode
<aethelrick> meway: how many user accounts you got on the box ??
<meway> aethelrick: 1
<aethelrick> meway: sounds like your sudo binary has the wrong permissions
<alfio> ciao
<aethelrick> meway: do you have a root account password set or are you running exclusively with sudo?
<alfio> ciao
<aethelrick> meway: I think you permission tinkering earlier was done from the wrong directory and has changed permissions through your whole machine
<meway> aethelrick: and that would do what to me?
<alfio> ciao
<aethelrick> meway: I could talk you through fixing this, but you'll need a CD you can boot from or a root password. It may be quicker (and easier for you) to simply reload the box
<alfio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Chrysalis> hi
<meway> aethelrick: I am root
<meway> aethelrick: I know the password
<aethelrick> meway: if you're logged in as root, then change sudo permissions with the following command
<Chrysalis> I have a general challenge with my mic not working with the ALSA drivers.
<Quantum_Ion> meway, Try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-reset-forgotten-ubuntu-password.html
<aethelrick> chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<aethelrick> meway: chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<Quantum_Ion> meway, Save yoruself the headache make an install Ubuntu Linux 10.04 Lucid LTS
<[thor]> !it | alfio
<ubottu> alfio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<meway> aethelrick: It appeared to do nothing
<aethelrick> meway: good... then it worked without error :)
<busata> ikonia: thanks for the help btw :)
<busata> bbl
<meway> aethelrick: now what?
<aethelrick> meway: you should be able to sudo now
<chris66> can anyone help me i have a new wusb600n but cannot get to install HELP PLEASE
<aethelrick> meway: create a new user with the command adduser
<aethelrick> meway: then reboot and log in as that user
<JZA> hi how can I do to record my line output into a file?
<meway> aethelrick: if I can't sudo
<GuessAndCheck> Hi, is there a Windows 7 channel?  Thanks
<JZA> I want to use sox or arecord (command line) most times it uses /dev/dsp but that will give me the microphpne
<Quantum_Ion> meway, your system is fscked up your need a new install
<meway> I really don't want 10
<pdelgallego> hi what is the best to encrypt a document? is there anything else than mcrypt?
<Quantum_Ion> meway, Why eventually you will have to upgrade
<[thor]> pdelgallego: TrueCrypt
 * meway goes back to version 8
<pdelgallego> [thor], thx, I going to take a look at it
<Quantum_Ion> meway, Go back to RedHat Linux 1.1 while your at it
<chris66> can anyone help me i have a new wusb600n but cannot get to install HELP PLEASE
<chris66> can anyone help me i have a new wusb600n but cannot get to install HELP PLEASE
 * meway goes to fedora
<Surripere> .
<guilhermec> register e-mail
<Quantum_Ion> meway, you need a moment of clarity ?
 * meway just realized this computer has a cd burning (but its windows)
<^c|0ud^> can someone help me with getting a script to work on ubuntu startup?
 * meway waits 6 hours for 10 to download
<chris66> can anyone help me i have a new wusb600n but cannot get to install HELP PLEASE
<^c|0ud^> trying to get vboxheadless to autostart XP on bootup
<Quantum_Ion> meway, So boot into Windows and burn your azz an Ubuntu Linux 10.04 Lucid LTS
<^c|0ud^> doesnt seem to work.
<Diamondcite> chris66: If it's V2 try to google for your answer.. if it's V1.. no idea...
<aethelrick> meway: you can also use you command line to download and burn a CD if you need to
<industrialphreak> gotta love VB
<aethelrick> meway: use wget for the download
<chris66> its v2
<Quantum_Ion> aethelrick, He can only burn an iso in Windows
<Diamondcite> chris66: http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Wireless-Adapters/UBUNTU-WUSB600N-v2-WORKS/td-p/318026
<narayan44> funky driver or something?
<greezmunkey> chris66: I have one of those. Even at it's best it had problems. I bought a new card.
<meway> aethelrick: it not letting me do anything without sudoing and its not letting me sudo unless I am setuid root and I don't even know what that is
<Quantum_Ion> meway, Install Mozilla Firefox on Windows and use the pause and resume function in the download menu if the download will take 6 hours or more
<Azerox> how can I change the brightness on my laptop?
<meway> i'm on firefox
<Azerox> I try the usual shortcut I've been using on Windows and its not working
<Azerox> how can I configure it?
<chris66> been on there still bashing my head againest the wall
<Diamondcite> chris66: How so? What went wrong?
<Quantum_Ion> meway, FireFox has the pause and resume option in the Download menu if the download is gonna take you over 6 hours
<aethelrick> Quantum_Ion: you can burn CD's from command line with cdrecord
<meway> Quantum_Ion: I was exadurating should only take about 20m
<Quantum_Ion> aethelrick, I know but Meway can only burn iso's on Windows he said
<meway> I said no such thing
<harovali> Hi ,   I downloaded the ubuntu 10.10 Desktop iso image, and now I´m using unetbootin to create a pendrive that I can boot in a cdrom-less machine. However, the machine doesn´t recognize the bootable usb stick. I thing it has to do with a missing grub on my part into the stick, but I don´t know how to do it. I even tried to use different filesystem types (ext3 and vfat, and put a "bootable" flag into the first partition, bu
<meway> harovali: simply placing the iso on the stick does not work
<PleXuS> Anyone have any experience setting up Win7 PXE setup?
<PleXuS> on ubuntu :)
<Guest44884> hey is enyone here a rocker by any chance?
<Quantum_Ion> meway, I think you are just pulling peoples chain for the fun of it today
<harovali> meway: oh, I also tried that , but I rememebr it not to work, I´ll try again.
<narayan44> no I am a regular chair
<Chrysalis> I have a general challenge with my mic not working with the ALSA drivers.
<Dezz_> hi, since installing the Nvidia drivers the boot splash screen has disappeared and the console fonts are ugly.
<Guest44884> aw man ,.... atleast i have myself
<Dezz_> not really a huge problem, but is there any way I can fix this?
<greezmunkey> Guest44884: playin som zepplin on my bass right now, but that's off topic man.
<silktaco> anyone know why an ISO would boot fine under parallels but not boot under qemu/libvirt on 10.04 ubuntu?
<meway> harovali: you have to put the image on the drive from the iso not just place the iso
<meway> Quantum_Ion: just your chain because you r want me to have it your way :p 10.10
<harovali> meway: how do I do it ?  By doing a dd ? Or by copying files with cp -a ?
<velocirachael> hey, trying to connect vista laptop to ubuntu desktop with x11vnc. i use vncpasswd in terminal to change password, but i still get authenticate issues. my ports 5800-5900 are open on router.
<velocirachael> any ideas?
<Dante123> hi all, had 10.10 working fine.  Installed wacom stuff for my tablet.....now I can
<Dante123> can't boot into x.  Any ideas?
<Diamondcite> velocirachael: You might have to specify the vncpasswd file explicitly in the command line launching x11vnc
<spencer_> Hey guys, are there any drivers for thos elittle micro USB bluetooth antennas?
<meway> harovali: well if you already have a version of ubuntu it should be in a drop down menu at the top of your screen to install to usb or disk
<Dante123> have to boot in recover mode....failsafe graphics to get into x
<harovali> meway: no, I'm in another distro, trying to make a usb stick from a ubuntu iso
<Quantum_Ion> meway, Let me know when you have Ubuntu Linux 10.04 Lucid LTS installed, okay ?
 * BernardV is happy. Have ubuntu running on an embedded system with AMD geode LX, 800x480px display.. next step is the penmount touchscreen and internal GPS
<meway> Quantum_Ion: why?
<Quantum_Ion> meway, Just want to know when you have a really stable version of Ubuntu Linux installed that's all
<meway> harovali lmgtfu
<narayan44> AMD geodes are fun
<harovali> meway: thanks
<BernardV> indeed narayan44  :)
<narayan44> whole board the size of an expansion card
<Quantum_Ion> meway, LTS = Long Term Stable version of Ubuntu Linux not like that experimental version 10.10
<narayan44> use no power make no heat
<meway> harovali: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=17259,17311,18168,25451,27558&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=how+do+I+install+ubuntu+to+a+flash+drive%3F&cp=41&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=how+do+I+install+ubuntu+to+a+flash+drive%3F&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=83f87efc6f926f13
<narayan44> run full x86-32 code, so you can use embed them
<narayan44> manually compiling truecrypt
<narayan44> bah
<toolboc> I have a simple question
<toolboc> not sure if I am in the right place but likely a simple solution
<saintly> its completely silent of in Xubuntu ...
<spencer_> toolboc go ahead
<meway> so sense I can't break anything more what fun can I have with this
<saintly> i have a thems question
<Darael> Got a problem with my wifi:  Network-manager (or at least nm-applet) insists "device not ready".
<Caelum> there's no magnifier in ubuntu
<narayan44> I think I found out why truecrypt wouldn't run
<Quantum_Ion> Hey I just install experimental Ubuntu Linux 10.10 now my keyboard inputs data in Mandarin Chinese and won't let me text in English and I live in the USA so what do I do now ?
<toolboc> I shared folders using the right-click gui method and have shares that I don't want to share anymore
<narayan44> missing dependencies
<BernardV> narayan44: I have a complete embedded system here, but now I've seen this I'm sure I will buy a dev board. It's nice to play with.
<toolboc> /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list any shares
<toolboc> however I see them when I browse the Network on another computer
<spencer_> toolboc would you mind just typign everything into a single post?
<toolboc> sorry
<Darael> Caelum: A screen magnifier?  I think there is... *checks* yes, the gnome-mag package.
<mongy> compiz has a better magnifier
<Darael> Caelum: Not by default, but it's there.  kmag if you're using kubuntu, though.
<Caelum> Darael: oh nice, thank you
<toolboc>  I shared folders using the right-click gui method and have shares that I don't want to share anymore and /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list any shares.  However, however I see them when I browse the Network on another computer
<toolboc> Where is the list of all shared folders in Ubuntu?
<Darael> Caelum: I believe Orca, which /is/ installed by default, does magnification too, but ICBW.
<BernardV> Hehe.. installing the restricted package. Question with a select box: "Do you accept the EULA license terms?" for the windows fonts.. But it's a bit odd, do I have to select the question? ;)
<Darael> BernardV: That's a UI bug in my book.  I should file it, if I were you.  Not quite sure which package you file it against, though.
<nikre> hi, how can i partition my new hdd in ubuntu? i also use this hdd for windows and it is ntfs now. i remember gparted being used for this but i need the up-to-date tool and preferrably a good ui
<BernardV> Darael: I'm fairly new to Ubuntu (mostly debian console only) so I wouldn't even know where to file it.
<spencer_> Are there any drivers for those little micro USB bluetooth dongles that anyone knows of?
<Caelum> I put "user ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" in /etc/sudoers but sudo still asks me for password
<Darael> BernardV: Ah.  http://launchpad.net is the place you want, but I'll do it later.
<meway> woot a whole 7%
<meway> 1 hour 17m left
<ubnoob> hello everyone, does anyone know of a good program for managing ipod touch? In addition i can't mount the drive-any sugestions?
<BernardV> ok.. thnx Darael for the link and for doing it later ;)
<spencer_> ubnoob have you tried GTKpod?
<Caelum> ubnoob: gtkpod
<ubnoob> one second pls let me check which program i have.
<meway> ubnoob hold down the home button for 30 seconds and on button
<meway> than let go of home and allow to turn on
<Darael> nikre: if you install the package "gparted" you get a partition editor, or I believe system->administration->disk utility will let you do basic foratting.
<Tesa2> Can someone tell me what's wrong here?? http://gyazo.com/1470168f5b91cc3991df0426c5001807.png
<ubnoob> <Caelum> yes i have that downloaded but i can't mount the drive
<spencer_> ubnoob is the device on when plugged in?
<Caelum> ubnoob: you need ifuse to mount
<ubnoob> yes its on
<Caelum> ubnoob: go to #gtkpod
<ubnoob> ifuse??? is that in the package manager?
<meway> well i'm going to leave as I wait
<Caelum> ubnoob: yes it is
<Darael> Got a problem with my wifi; nm-applet insists "device not ready".
<toolboc> What file gets updated, when you share a folder using the gui?
<silktaco> test
<Darael> toolboc: /etc/smb.conf IIRC.
<leslie> I was currently running Windows 7, downloaded and installed Ubuntu 10.10 fell in love with it. Would like some help now removing Windows 7 from the hard drive
<leslie> could someone please help?
<BernardV> wow I'm impressed. The geode even runs movieplayer with a MP3 stream
<Darael> leslie: Do you still have a live CD?
<leslie> Yes
<toolboc> Darael:  Thanks, however, I checked there and there is no shares listed in there, yet I see them when I browse the network
<Darael> toolboc: Yeah, I realised a moment ago that there must be a per-user file as well.  Not sure what, though.
<Darael> leslie: You'll need to load it if you want to reclaim the Win7 space - we need to do things to your hard drive.
<Caelum> Darael: weird, it says I have gnome-mag installed but I don't see it in the applications menu anywhere
<leslie> Would I just simply run a new install with the LiveCD and run the install as whole disk
<ubnoob> i installed ifuse but i still get this message "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus"
<D3ath101> leslie, if u have a usb drive, download the software to the usb drive and boot from the usb, click install, and to use the entire hardrive. the option is right there.
<Caelum> ubnoob: you use ifuse to mount the ipod
<Caelum> ubnoob: ifuse <directory>
<Darael> leslie: That would work.  You would lose any files you had on there, though.  If that's OK by you, go ahead, but otherwise we can remove the Win7 sections without harming your Ubuntu install.
<ubnoob> oh..let me try
<hakimsheriff> sorry if this is repeated but I lost my internet connection, What are the requirements to join the Ubuntu Memebers Group?
<sam-_-_> leslie, run palimpsest. delete the partition
<leslie> Darael : That would be very nice due to the fact that I've been busy downloading and installing all sorts of software
<Caelum> ubnoob: make an empty directory as a mount point
<Darael> sam-_-_: That may let one delete the partition but it won't reclaim the space.
<draven_sol> nautilus on my client keeps crashing when moving files to the server
<ubnoob> <Caelum> i don't know how to do that.
<Darael> leslie: Right.  You'll need to run your live-cd and go to system->administration->gparted partition editor.
<Caelum> ubnoob: mkdir foo; ifuse foo # done
<leslie> And the partition editor will allow me to format the win 7 partition as well as reclaim the memory of that partition right ?
<Darael> leslie: Basically, yes.  You'll need to remove any partitions formatted as NTFS, then you can expand the existing partitions to fill the freed space.
<ubnoob> i get this message in the terminal "GNUTLS ERROR: A TLS fatal alert has been received.
<ubnoob> "
<BernardV> leslie: The partition editor will not format the partition, only define what type it is
<Caelum> ubnoob: what does that have to do with anything
<Darael> BernardV: Gparted acts as a frontend to the various mkfs tools as well, so it actually /will/ format it.
<leslie> darael : thank you so much. if I run into anymore probelms I will be bacl
<MaJaX_> Plop
<leslie> correction: back
<MaJaX_> vous avez quoi en uname -r ?
<ubnoob> i don't know what to do to get it to mount, so i don't know if i did it wrong
<Darael> !fr | MaJaX_
<ubottu> MaJaX_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BernardV> Ah ok.. sorry.. was thinking of (c)fdisk etc... don't mind me.. will be quiet ;)
<Darael> No problem.  Easy to miss that I'd directed leslie to gparted, after all.
 * Caelum waves to Khisanth 
<neurochrome> my sound stopped working after a powercut on maverick - acer revo r3610.  I've booted into a live image and it still doesn't work... but it works fine on the other OS (xbmc live) installed on the same machine!  any ideas?
<Khisanth> hi :)
<hakimsheriff> What are the requirements to join the ubuntu members group?
<Darael> Got a problem with my wifi; nm-applet insists the device is not ready.  Card is a Realtek RTL8191SEvB.  Wicd works fine but I need to test nm.
<toolboc> For the record, it has to do with Ubuntu's bastardization of Samba through a package called nautilus-share
<Darael> toolboc: Will remember that.
<BernardV> Thnx toolboc for pointing that.
<toolboc> not sure why ALL forum posts deal with /etc/samba/smb.conf which is does not use
<ubnoob> Caelum: I tried to mount but it don't work, what do you think i should do?
<Caelum> ubnoob: go to #gtkpod, they will help you
<ubnoob> ok, thanks
<BernardV> Darael: What happens if you remove and reload the module for the realtek ?
<moep2> nabend
<moep2> wie kann ich ubuntu (10.04) im safe mode starten?
<BernardV> avond moep2
<Darael> BernardV: No change.
<sam-_-_> !de |moep2
<ubottu> moep2: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<moep2> ehm, how to start ubuntu 10.04 in safe mode?
<mohamed> what should i do if i forgot my password ?
<Darael> BernardV: Well, strictly speaking that's not true - I get dropouts after which it refuses to connect to anything, and reloading the module is a temporary fix for that, but it doesn't affect nm.
<histo> mohamed: boot to a live cd or recovery mode and change it
<sam-_-_> moep2, append "single" to the boot command
<Darael> moep2: After your BIOS diagnostic screen, hold shift.  You should get a grub menu.  You can choose safe mode from that.
<moep2> ok, thx
<Darael> moep2: Sorry, that's recovery mode.  Safe mode doesn't exist, though there's safe graphics mode available from the login screen.  I think.
<BernardV> Darael: When searching google I see posts about dropping connections for that realtek, it's not the same problem.. but what I could find in this short time is 2.6.36...
<bencahill> hey peeps :), if I copied an existing hdd ubuntu install to a usb drive, would it work?
<durando> i am trying to setup dual displays with different resolutions using the ati catalyst drivers can someone help
<sam-_-_> bencahill, if you do it right. yes.
<Darael> BernardV: Yeah, I too was only able to find the connection-drop problem.  Guess I'll try a different kernel and see if it works.
<bencahill> sam-_-_: do you have any tips?
<sam-_-_> bencahill, you may need to install grub on the usb drive
<bencahill> sam-_-_: I'll use the existing grub on the hdd to boot the usb
<moep2> Darael, ehm, i want to start only a shell without any graphicdriver.
<sam-_-_> bencahill, oh ok. then just make sure the permissions are being kept the same
<shcherbak> moep2: text as boot option
<BernardV> Darael: Maybe this one: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<bencahill> sam-_-_: could I just use a cp while in the existing hdd, or would I need to use a boot cd?
<BernardV> make and the remove/add the module
<Darael> moep2: You probably do want the recovery mode, then.
<BernardV> *then
<hector> hi all
<hector> how do i force the restricted drivers pop-up to show up again
<sam-_-_> bencahill, yes you could but don't copy dirs like dev or sys
<Darael> BernardV: I'll give it a go.  I'm loath to do it, though.  And it does seem odd that wicd manages it just fine.
<moep2> okey, i try
<hector> i accidentlly closed it and i want to install the restricted drivers
<ActionParsnip> hector: use the System -> Admin -> hardware drivers item
<bencahill> sam-_-_: ok, will it work without those?
<Darael> hector: system->administration->Additional Drivers
<JCDG> hello friends
<hector> ty
<sam-_-_> bencahill, just create and empty dev/sys dir and
<Darael> hector: The specific name of the option will depend on your release - it used to be "hardware drivers" as ActionParsnip said.
<neurochrome> Next release it'll be Restricted Drivers again, just to confuse people
<sam-_-_> bencahill, you will be fine
<BernardV> Darael: http://blog.debit.nl/dareal.txt (this is a copy of the post)
<Delo_> hi, is there any way I can set up Evolution to work with a Hotmail account?
<hector> i am on 10.04
<bencahill> sam-_-_: ok i gtg, bbl, thx!
<Delo_> i used the default values and tried an online guide, but it never updated and the account didn't appear in the left pane.
<Darael> Cheers, BernardV.
<neurochrome> Delo_, yeah, plenty of guides online
<BernardV> That about wicd is true...
<histo> hector: System > admin > hardware drivers
<hector> is there a link on what i need to do to update to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Delo_: http://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/ubuntu-10-4-lucid-configuring-evolution-to-connect-to-hotmail-windows-live-mail/
<histo> !upgrade > hector
<ubottu> hector, please see my private message
<zvacet> Delo_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<JCDG> Does anyone of you have resolved the issue in UNE with the battery? because my machine goes to hibernate very often by saying that the battery is extremely low...when it's nos true
<hector> does that upgrade path work for the Netbook Version ?
<Darael> BernardV: The linked driver appears to be for the USB version of the card?  At least, it has USB as a name-section and PCI is lacking.
<mohamed> any one know about python compilier
<hector> or will i loose netbook features
<histo> hector: yes it works
<neurochrome> Where are all the audio specialists?  This is doing my head in!
<histo> !install > malik_
<Darael> mohamed: Python is an interpreted language.  While you can probably compile it, you're not really meant to.  The #python folks can probably help you best.
<White-Horse> is ati radeon hd 5xxx supported yet with ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<nirazio> I have an old Ubuntu LAMP server. I'd like to move the webpage over to a newer Ubuntu server and I'm wondering what the easiest way to backup and restore the webpage would be? Or just the easiest way to transfer the settings to a new server.
<histo> !ati > White-Horse
<ubottu> White-Horse, please see my private message
<histo> nirazio: wget
<knoppix> Do i need to do anything to sda2 before I partition it?
<histo> nirazio: or are you talking aobut mirroring thepackages installed on the new server?
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: why dont you ALREADY have a backup!?
<Darael> nirazio: If you've got both up, then you can use rsync to make the whole site the same.
<histo> knoppix: what are you tyring to do?
<neurochrome> knoppix, sda2 is a partition
<Bennis> hey, quick question. I'm ssh'd into a ubuntu machine from putty on windows and trying to start empathy on the remote ubuntu machine, but i keep getting a display error. What am i doing wrong?
<BernardV> Darael: You could try the SEvA2
<knoppix> histo, I want to install 10.04
<Darael> Bennis: if you want empathy to run on the remote display, prepend "DISPLAY=:0" (no quotes) to the command.  If you want it displaying locally you'll need an X server on your Windows box.
<lacrymology> I've compiled a library that I need to use to compile some more stuff... where should I put it (I'm guessing /usr/something)? or rather, is there some special thing I can do to "register" it somewhere?
<histo> knoppix: okay on /dev/sda2?
<knoppix> histo, i am using g-parted to do this.
<Bennis> excellent, thanks :D
<Darael> Bennis: There should have been a space on the end of that DISPLAY line.  Whoops.
<histo> knoppix: okay well if you have /dev/sda2 that means you already have a partition there.
<knoppix> histo, i want to partition sda2 1 more time to make unallocated space
<neurochrome> knoppix, sda is a HDD sda2 is the second partition on that drive
<zvacet> knoppix : sda2 is partition so mark it as ext4 and make it root / if you want to install ubuntu on one partition
<knoppix> histo, do i need to do anything inparticular before i partition sda2?
<histo> knoppix: you want ot resize /dev/sda2 then tomake free psace
<histo> knoppix: you don't paritition sda2 you partition sda
<histo> knoppix: I think you are getting confused
<neurochrome> knoppix, you might want to think about having multiple partitions for Ubuntu (sda2=/, sda3=/home)
<nullkuhl> how can i write a path to the env varibales instead of typing export in each session ?
<JCDG> Does anyone of you have resolved the issue in UNE with the battery? because my machine goes to hibernate very often by saying that the battery is extremely low...when it's nos true
<ActionParsnip> nullkuhl: add to the ~/.bashrc  to add to path
<knoppix> histo, i would like to make free space from sda2.
<reaper_> anyone know if anyone good games that run on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nullkuhl: add:  export PATH=$PATH:/new/path  to add /new/path   to PATH
<neurochrome> reaper_, yes... check out the humble indie bundle for a start
<zvacet> knoppix . do you try to shrink sda2 or expand it?
<White-Horse> the msg that ubottu gave is very out dated  has anyone tried the ATI HD Radeon 5xxx ?
<nullkuhl> ActionParsni thanks
<knoppix> zvacet, shrink it using g-parted
<neurochrome> reaper_, prey, savage2
<BernardV> Darael: nvm the va2
<BernardV> In the spanish post it says you need to use the 8192SE driver
<zvacet> knoppix : so do it and you can leave unallocated space and on it install ubuntu
<White-Horse> its been 1 and 1/2 years since the last update ati made for there cards with linux
<metallico> guys, i still cant get the interactive globe to work as desktop, as soon as I select "globe" in the dropdown in the desktop options, KDE just freezes
<Fuuko> Good evening everybody.
<metallico> any ideas how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: it's supported by the proprietary driver, just as it was last year, so its still valid
<Fuuko> I would like to know how to install Virtualbox on a Ubuntu/10.04 host.
<BernardV> Darael: From another source "Actually, it seems neither the 8191SE-VA2 or RTL8191SU are correct, but rather the RTL8192SE."
<knoppix> zvacet, what i was asking before was, is there anything i need to do before i shrink sda2?
<Fuuko> Currently-- it is impossible.
<Darael> BernardV: Understood.  Just been browsing daemon.log, looks like NM is having trouble reading the card's MAC address.  Wonder why....
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: the hardware driver applet installs the driver, just like it says, just like it did 1.5 years ago
<White-Horse> last year only ATI HD Radeon 4xxx was supported
<zvacet> knoppix:  what is on it Windows or something else
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: its supported now
<Darael> BernardV: The VA2 link appears to give me the 8192SE driver package anyway.
<knoppix> zvacet, yes XP sp2
<knoppix> zvacet, on sda1
<BernardV> Darael: ok. But not reading the MAC is ..... weird
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: just because a document isnt as erecent as your tastes would like doesn't mean it doesnt stil apply
<White-Horse> thanks ActionParsnip
<zvacet> knoppix:  but nothing on sda2 ?
<Darael> BernardV: I know.  But: NetworkManager[7106]: <error> [1292800012.541448] [nm-device-wifi.c:3095] real_update_permanent_hw_address(): (wlan0): unable to read permanent MAC address (error 0)
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: look at the text, rather than homing in on the editted date first, you'll be fine
<zvacet> knoppix:  or you are trying to shrink sda1 to make room for sda2
<knoppix> zvacet, i have ubuntu 10.04 on there. boot loader is corrupt and i dont know how to fix it. So i would like to make unallocated space from sda2
#ubuntu 2011-12-12
<apwbdjp> _cb, in case you wanna invoke it by its name (from terminal, for example), it's palimpsest
<Ibyss> kn_: Ubuntu 10.04 is the new LTS.
<Relondo> So I guess nobody else has any ideas?
<qmanjr5> How do I add items to the sidebar in Unity?
<Relondo> Would it help for me to give any more information?
<_cb> I was used to the old way administration... want to give Unity an honest try but sure miss a lot of things from the old UI
<kn_> shit... where van i find older inst. for chrome?
<pangolin> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kn_> sorry...
<Gaming4JC> Is there anyway of downgrading my Ubuntu version to an LTS release?
<inertial> thanks trism
<SharpieMarker> no need to downgrade.. wait a couple months and you can upgrade to a LTS
<murfie> Gaming4JC: pinning
<Relondo> kn: this may be helpful http://msmvps.com/blogs/spywaresucks/archive/2010/02/08/1755867.aspx
<Ibyss> kn_: You can also just download a compressed version of chrome and make install it that way...
<Gaming4JC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_12.04_Precise_Pangolin :)
<happyface> bah, my battery life is 2:30 with bumblebee vs. 7 hours in windows
<Relondo> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 11.10. I have tried with Wubi and by booting from a flash drive on 64-Bit, and I've tried booting from a flash drive with 32-Bit. The problem I'm having is that I can boot to Ubuntu, but once I do, there's no video. I have audio, but nothing shows up. I have also tried booting the 32-Bit version from a flash drive on another computer, but that computer doesn't seem able to boot from USB, so I don't 
<Relondo> And I've tried booting 64-Bit from a CD.
<godofmischief> Ive gone and killed yet another ubuntu install,  last  night my xserver became unstable couldn't keep it from kicking me out to the login screeen, just a bit ago it asked to do some updates  i allowed it, now it won't boot.
<qmanjr5> How do I add items to the sidebar in Unity?
<apwbdjp> Relondo, and none of the above was able to display anything?
<Gaming4JC> godofmischief: If it's Oneric Ocelot I've broken it a dozen times just but letting it stay on by itself. ;P
<kn_> Ibyss: Big beer for you when you will be in poland someday:) Thank gods for comunity:)
<Relondo> None. I hear Ubuntu startup sounds and I can change the volume (playing the volume tones).
<Gaming4JC> mysql likes to die on it randomly.
<Ibyss> Python3 is ubuntu's default now? o_O Or is it just python 2 and 3 installed.
<Canadian1296> Disable internet (perminently) on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Ibyss> kn_: Did you found what you wanted?
<kn_> jup
<kn_> your idea worked:)
<Relondo> I used Unetbootin to make my bootable flash drive, by the way.
<Datsun> Have just spent HOURS trying to debug Apache.  Finally cleared by Firefox cache and that fixed it.  Is this common?
<Gaming4JC> Canadian1296: You could apt-get remove a bunch of core components. Like DNS, BIND, and others sure to break internet :P
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC:  what's the best course of action from this point since it will no longer boot, reinstall again or try to recover it, there's no data loss going to occur, im so good at breaking it, that i dont' leave anything senseitive on there for very long.
<apwbdjp> Relondo, at what moment does the screen go black? Immediately after grub? After the splash screen?
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: love it when it works but jeez i tend to break it a lot lol.
<Canadian1296> Gaming4JC: I'm just making a livecd and its important it cannot connect to the internet. So is there way besides "breaking" it?
<Gaming4JC> godofmischief: What broke exactly? Maybe we can start flooding launchpad with bug reports.
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: so frustrating
<yamahaalex37> ubuntu finished, grub loaded, not I have black screen with blinking space....
<Ibyss> kn_: Iced tea would do, thanks for the offer anyway. :3
<murfie> a blinking space woahah
<Relondo> No, I don't get any visuals at all. What happens is (if booting from flash drive) I go to the boot menu, and select my flash drive. The Unetbootin menu pops up, and I select Try Ubuntu without installing
<apwbdjp> brb
<Gaming4JC> Canadian1296: So you want the services to still be there, just not use them?
<Gaming4JC> Canadian1296: You can make a new user and limit him see - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495310
<transx3> I only get sound out of one speaker... whats up with that? drivers
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: it aborts the boot splash then goes to posting. hangs up after some pulse audio, i can press ctl alt delete and it receives the shutdown signal but won't fully boot
<Canadian1296> Gaming4JC: No, id like to remove them. I know how, i just dont know what to remove. And the livecd user will be running as root, so that doesnt work
<Relondo> And if I go to the normal boot from Hard Drive, then select my Wubi Ubuntu installation. After both of these things, there is a short flash of some horizontal white lines, and then nothing.
<kashyap1> package linux-libc-headers-2.6.20-r7: task do_configure: failed
<Gaming4JC> godofmischief: virtual terminals work? F1 through F11
<transx3> ?
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: no obviously errors at the last line it posts like its waiting, but it doesnt' seem to ever get over whatever its waiting on
<yamahaalex37> ubuntu finished, grub loaded, not I have black screen with blinking space....
<murfie> so you not have black screen, eh
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: i beleive so, i can reach cli that way
<Gaming4JC> godofmischief: Yes, if you get CLI working you can try to pkill xserver and startx again, see what's hanging
<Relondo> apwbdjp Would it help to have my specs? Current OS?
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: what's pkill do differently then just kill, ive used kill PID after doing ps -A
<Relondo> apwbdjp: Would it help to have my specs? Current OS?
<transx3> Sooo, do you guys not know?
<yamahaalex37> initctl: Event failed
<Gaming4JC> godofmischief: pkill doesn't need PID.
<Gaming4JC> godofmischief: it just randomly looks for process with that name and kills it. PID is probably better way of doing it actually :P
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: so you can just kill lightdm ?
<Gaming4JC> sure
<transx3> h
<ImTheDude> hello
<Gaming4JC> !welcome | ImTheDude
<Canadian1296> Gaming4JC: No, id like to remove them. I know how, i just dont know what to remove. And the livecd user will be running as root, so that doesnt work
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC:  lol i see thanks i may try that in a bit, gotta reboot its on this machine.  Dual boot with win7 ult 64 bit.
<Gaming4JC> !hi | ImTheDude
<transx3> Type rm -R in the terminal
<Gaming4JC> heh Ubottu isn't friendly anymore :(
<Gaming4JC> godofmischief: cool, I dualboot too :)
<transx3> Type rm -R  !!!
<kashyap1> package linux-libc-headers-2.6.20-r7: task do_configure: failed
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: got no choice i break ubuntu so often, running a ubuntu vm at the moment.
<Gaming4JC> Canadian1296: Yeah I'm not expert on that, might want to try #ubuntu-server and ask what services they are
<ImTheDude> have a question why does the dictionary not responding ? its from the add panel
<apwbdjp> Relondo, I'm not so good with hardware and driver issues, but someone else might help, so yeah it's always good to give this kind of details
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Do you run your dualboot with Wubi and Windows?
<OerHeks> dont do that transx3
<transx3> You guys sgould!
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: no I partitioned my hard drive and just dual boot with grub
<transx3> 8should
<Relondo> apwbdjp: I'm running Windows 7.
<transx3> I'm not a dumb ass I know what it means, I just want help with my damn sound!!!
<godofmischief> Relondo: i ran a dual boot setup like that for a while, considering that wubi creates a virtual drive, i didn't find it as fast as straight to the HD, tho it does allow you to use the windows boot manager.
<Gaming4JC> transx3: not a good idea for anything "rm" which means remove and -R is recursively as I recollect :P
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Ah. When you downloaded your ISO from the website, did it come with the Wubi.exe in it already?
<Canadian1296> Gaming4JC: Okay thanks
<transx3> Yeah, I know this, its computer suicide
<Relondo> godofmischief: So do you run it partitioned now? And what is this "grub" that you guys are talking about?
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: Yeah I think so, I just never tried it. Used to the old fashioned way. :)
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: grub is a boot loader... see also...
<Gaming4JC> !grub | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<apwbdjp> Relondo, GRUB is the GRand Unified Bootloader, it's what most Linux distros use to boot
<murfie> and way bloated
<Relondo> So it's not something else that I should have been installing?
<transx3> if ubuntu wont boot, its probably the bootloader...
<godofmischief> Relondo: grub is the linux boot manager.  YesI created an actual partition for it and did a side by side install. which the ubuntu image if you boot via usb or disk wll walk u through
<Gaming4JC> murfie: you prefer LILO? :P
<Datsun> Why would Apache be able to see all my directories EXCEPT for the public one?
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: If you used Wubi you don't need it afaik.
<Relondo> As in, it comes with Ubuntu?
<murfie> I still have nightmares from LILO... stopping at stages like LI- or so :(
<apwbdjp> Relondo, no, when you do a full Linux install (with partitioning and all that), the installer will setup grub
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: Yes it comes with it if you install it from the CD with nothing else  e.g.... boot computer with Ubuntu in your drive
<Relondo> My ultimate goal here is to actually have Ubuntu installed on a separate partition; however, I was waiting to get some software to backup a complete image of my HD, in case something goes horribly wrong.
<pokpong> hi guys
<Relondo> So I have just been trying out Wubi and InLive.
<Relondo> And that software is here now! Wonderful.
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: CloneZilla always good to have a backup - and yeah the full dual-boot is pretty simple now with graphical partitioner. Used Gparted during installation now. :)
<pokpong> not sure if I created that file by mistake but I just realised that I have a file named "~" in my home dir
<cheshire_fox> Well, I uninstalled the STA driver, then reinstalled the b43 driver.  Now I can see access points, but I'm back at square one
<cheshire_fox> I can't get onto/into the access points
<Relondo> So none of you have ever even heard of my problem before?
<transx3> Sound help anyone?
<ImTheDude> does anyone know why dictionary will not work ?
<ImTheDude> its a tab from add panel
<godofmischief> Gaming4JC: i find the paritioning during the install to be a bit quirky, sometimes gives different options then others for some reason, make a gparted live usb stick i find that's the most straight forward and simple way to do partitioning on the HD.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: yamahaalex37 i have nommed to my hearts content. whatd i miss?
<apwbdjp> Relondo, I really find it weird.. tell me, once you hear the startup sound from Ubuntu, have you tried doing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<yamahaalex37> frustration
<cheshire_fox> Does anyone have any idea as to what I can do to get wireless working again?
<Gaming4JC> pokpong: did you check to see what's in it? could be cache or a reference to your home directory. Try "file ~" from terminal or open it with gedit.
<Relondo> What is Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Gaming4JC> pokpong: see also https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_%28command%29 :)
<fizyplankton> Relondo: pulls up a virtual terminal
<Relondo> Oh. No. But I have tried toggling the monitor on and off, as well as changing the brightness.
<Gaming4JC> godofmischief: yeah gparted directly is nice
<apwbdjp> Relondo, it's a way to switch from the grahical interface into a text-only terminal / console.
<godofmischief> ctl alt f7 or f8 should return you to your xserver session
<Relondo> Ah.
<pokpong> Gaming4JC, it contains:  "Netrw Directory Listing                                        (netrw v141)"  followed by a listing
<Relondo> fizyplankton: My problem is way up in the logs, if you would simply scroll :)
<Relondo> (That was not meant to be instulting.)
<Relondo> *insulting
<Gaming4JC> pokpong: sounds like something from vim editor... perhaps you installed it?
<transx3> sound
<transx3> sound
<transx3> sound
<FloodBot1> transx3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ImTheDude> can anyone help me?
<apwbdjp> !help | ImTheDude
<yva> quick technical advice, has somebody already used couchdb?
<ubottu> ImTheDude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<transx3> Well then help, what is this channel for if not for help...
<pangolin> !attitude | transx3
<ubottu> transx3: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Relondo> apwdbjp: Once I have pulled up ctrl+alt+F1, what should I do?
<jasmin> hii friend
<pokpong> Gaming4JC, yes im using vim...i was a little worried about who could have created that file
<DarkStar1> does 11.10 come with a mysql server?
<transx3> yeah, i know that, but ignoring isnt very nice now, is it?
<Gaming4JC> transx3: just sudo apt-get purge pulse-audio and sudo apt-get install pulse-audio? xD
<somsip> DarkStar1: no it has to be installed
<jasmin> [root@localhost jperf2.0.0]# ./jperf.sh
<jasmin> bash: ./jperf.sh: Permission denied
<pangolin> transx3: you expect 1500 users to tell you, no we don't know
<transx3> Yeah, im not stupid, I know my terminal
<DarkStar1> somsip: ok. I banjaxed the damn setup then
<ImTheDude> i would like to know if anyone has had problems with dictionary?
<jasmin> i m not able to fix it becu i m new at linux
<Gaming4JC> pokpong: probably just a temp file that was created then. You can also check the modification date and see if it's anything unusual. If it's just text it's probably not very threatening :)
<pokpong> Gaming4JC, and also woried that i deleted that file already on my other desktop
<jasmin> anyone help me
<Relondo> ImTheDude: Could you be more specific?
<pokpong> Gaming4JC, thanks!
<daviddoria> is there a gcc-4.3 package for 11.10?
<Gaming4JC> jasmin: try "sh jperf.sh" you're trying to run a bash script. Just make sure you know what's in it before running whatever it is. ;)
<ImTheDude> i type a word in the dictionary that i got from add panel and it says nothing or error.
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Will the grub help me partition my HD, or do I need to do that on my own first?
<fizyplankton> Relondo: so basically, you boot the installer, and nothing happens visually?
<somsip> daviddoria: doesn't look like it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gobjc-4.3
<jasmin> Gaming4JC, Jperf is a graphical frontend for Iperf written in Java
<somsip> daviddoria: gah - wrong link
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, he boots a live session, he can hear the ubuntu login music, but sees nothing
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Yes. But I believe Ubuntu iteslf is actually booting.
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: Grub only allows you too choose operating systems - so you'd need to partition it first. Then grub just makes a little menu
<fizyplankton> apwbdjp: i had the exact same problem with my laptop and 10.04
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, same for a grub session
<Relondo> fizyplaknton: I have also used Wubi, with the same resulsts.
<somsip> daviddoria: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/devel/
<godofmischief> ImTheDude: are you sure you have dictonaries loaded? you may have installed a dicontary app but depending on your purposees it might not have a  default dictionary or library, check to see if there are ones availible for it.
<Gaming4JC> jasmin: should be ok then, you may also need to run it with "sudo sh blah.sh" depending
<apwbdjp> a wubi session*, fizyplankton, really sorry.
<Gaming4JC> jasmin: just keep in mind any command with "sudo" is running as root, so use with caution.
<Gaming4JC> :)
<ImTheDude> where?
<daviddoria> somsip, is there no "deprecated" repository or something where I can use one from an older version?
<godofmischief> ImTheDude: the site for the app whatever its name is.
<jasmin> Gaming4JC, thanks a lots
<Gaming4JC> jasmin: np :)
<jasmin> Gaming4JC, i got it
<fizyplankton> Relondo: i had that same issue on my laptop. all i did is just try it again and again. the display drivers constantly crapped out at random points, all you can do is try it till it works
<Relondo> gaming4JC: Thanks.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: is it laptop or desktop?
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I am also using a laptop.
<somsip> daviddoria: that page is probably the best jumping off point, but I don't believe that deprecated packages are ported to new version. It doesn't really make sense
<fizyplankton> Relondo: try plugging it into an external display
<transx3> @pangolin, no i dont expect 1500 user to tell me but i do expect some suggestions or at least the acknowledgment of my question.
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I believe it's an L775-D.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: what lappy model?
<Euvius> aaahhhh,, I cant log in to my Ubuntu anymore.  it hanges
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Toshiba.
<Euvius> what do I do
<fizyplankton> is l775-d the model?
<Euvius> Im on a USB stick
<Euvius> it just stopped working for no reason whatsoever
<pangolin> transx3: you expect too much. try asking a detailed question, explain the problem clearly...
<ikonia> Euvius: try logging in using safe mode/recovery mode
<Euvius> ikonia how
<Relondo> fizyplankton: It's a Toshiba L775-D. So I assume so.
<ikonia> Euvius: when you boot you should see "recovery mode" in the grub menu
<Gaming4JC> ikonia: not sure his usb would have grub
<Euvius> ikonia i never see the grub menu
<ikonia> Gaming4JC: what usb ?
<Gaming4JC> Euvius: have you tried the alternate terminals? F1-F11?
<fizyplankton> Relondo: are you on usbstick or cd?
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Once you got it working once, did it work every other time?
<Euvius> Gaming4JC no, what do I do
<Gaming4JC> ikonia: he's using a LiveUSB version of Ubuntu.
<transx3> i did, theres not much more to it. as i said before, I run ubuntu 11.10, and sound only comes out of my left speaker, and i know it isnt a hardware problem...
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I have tried both, and Wubi as well.
<ikonia> oh, I didn't see that
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I use Unetbootin to create my flash drive.
<pangolin> transx3: run alsmixer and see if anything is muted
<apwbdjp> Relondo, you should try a full install, on a real partition, might work
<Gaming4JC> Euvius: when you come to the login screen (or when it hangs/etc.) try pressing F1 through F11. It will be a terminal. You can do things from there to debug the graphical hangup. Or maybe get some errors.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: not really, i had to ctrl-alt-bkspc overy once in a while. then my screen broke off about a month ago (its an ancient dell inspiron 1100. i was happy to see it die)
<pangolin> alsamixer*
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Could having things other than Ubuntu on my flash drive be the cause of the problem?
<fizyplankton> Relondo: does your comp have a cd drive?
<Euvius> Gaming4JC what do I do
<Gaming4JC> Gaming4JC: Ctrl+Alt+F1-F11 rather :o
<Relondo> fizyplankton: yes, because I have tried on a CD.
<Gaming4JC> Euvius: try that and see if you can get a login screen
<Euvius> then what'
<Relondo> apwbdjp: I intend to, as soon as I get a full image of it saved to my external HD.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: probably not, but having other files is just another thing to mess it up, so yes
<Gaming4JC> Euvius - login if you have a CLI (command line interface) you're good
<Gaming4JC> you can try startx
<transx3> Nothing is muted...
<Euvius> Gaming4JC ok ty
<Relondo> fizyplankton: So the problem is just my drivers? Or my display?
<jasmin> Gaming4JC, I m working on my host system win 7 and i build 2 virtual machine on it fedora 15 and now i have to communicate that both fedora but its giving err : [root@localhost bin]# iperf -s
<jasmin> bind failed: Address already in use
<fizyplankton> Relondo: boot it up again, but this time rapidly press shift (i dont remember which one, so just do both) and see if you get a menu that says something about recovery or shell or terminal
<Relondo> fizyplankton: And if I do?
<transx3> pangolin, nothing is muted...
<jasmin> Gaming4JC, can u tell me how do i configure that
<fizyplankton> Relondo: read me the options so i can tell you which one to select :)
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I'll need to crank up my other laptop. Sec.
<Gaming4JC> jasmin: I don't know much about #fedora but you could try their channel as well
<jasmin> Gaming4JC, ok friend but on virtual machine how do i set IP address
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Should I boot from my flash drive or Wubi?
<fizyplankton> Relondo: flashdrive
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, unetbootin installs grub in the drive?
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I'm copying the other things from my drive to my computer.
<Gaming4JC> jasmin: that depends on what VM you are running... Qemu, virtualbox? etc.
<fizyplankton> apwbdjp: huh?
<fizyplankton> Relondo: what do you mean? the other files?
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, the flash drive he says has been made with unetbootin, I don't think he'll find grub in there
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I said I had things other than Ubuntu on their. I'm preserving them.
<jasmin> Gaming4JC, VMware® Workstation 8.0.0 build-471780
<fizyplankton> apwbdjp: i can get into an ubuntu boot manager from my lucid install stick
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, while with the Wubi install, the Windows bootloader does throw in grub, before the actual ubuntu
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Should I remove wubi.exe from the drive?
<Gaming4JC> jasmin: I've never used VMWare Workstation, so I've no idea. Though google brought this as first result - http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_net_advanced_ipaddress.html
<Gaming4JC> gl :)
<fizyplankton> apwbdjp: ill admit i dont know anythjing about wubi, but from what i can tell (in my ignorant opinion), it sounds like just another unneccessary thiung to go wrong. im quad booting with no issues and i never use anything other than grub
<Relondo> Quad? What OS's?
<fizyplankton> Relondo: winxp, 2 lucids, and a natty
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, he said he's planning on installing grub directly into the mbr, but for now he can't get either wubi or live sessions to run
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I don't know what those last two are. Hold on, switching to other 'top.
<Relondo> exit
<fizyplankton> Relondo: lucid is ubuntu 10.04, and natty is 11.04
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, and I agree, having grub first can handle everything
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Ah.
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Ok, so should I or should I not remove Wubi.exe?
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, (I think the windows bootloader is unavoidable, even grub can't boot directly a windows install, can it?)
<Relondo> fizyplankton: From the flash.'
<fizyplankton> apwbdjp: yes it can. install the windows one like you normally would, then install ubuntu. the win has to be installed first, b/c it formats the mbr, but ubuntu can coexist in grub. its like than on my machine
<fizyplankton> apwbdjp: i never use windows boot manager. its a hell
<cheshire_fox> Anyone care to try and help me with a screwed up wireless problem?
<fizyplankton> cheshire_fox: are you using broadcomm?
<ImTheDude> ya dictiondary is still giving me error server not found
<cheshire_fox> Yes
<fizyplankton> cheshire_fox: then god help you
<cheshire_fox> As I've said nearly each time I've asked for help
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, it's what I did (windows first, then grub), it says "Windows XP (loader)"
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, HAHA ^^ Damn you made me wake up someone
<fizyplankton> cheshire_fox: after i set mine up, i made a vow never to have anything to do with it again. im sorry
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I'm about to retry while pressing shift rapidly
<apwbdjp> Relondo, do so, and tell us if a menu pops up
<fizyplankton> apwbdjp: my grub just says something along the lines of "microsoft windows xp home edition (on sdb1)"
<ImTheDude> is there another server for the dictionary?
<godofmischief> ImTheDude: what's the name of the app you are using?
<Relondo> No menu from the shifting. Ubuntu just loaded; I heard the welcome sounds.
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, then it's probably because my Windows install has also an OEM recovery install on another partition, so there's one windows bootloader for both. Anyway we talked too much about this ^^
<ImTheDude> gnome dictionary applet
<Relondo> Should I try the Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<fizyplankton> apwbdjp: that would do it
<apwbdjp> Relondo, yes
<Relondo> There's still nothing.
<apwbdjp> Wow.. :-/
<Relondo> Some might call this progress: I can't change the volume :)
<godofmischief> ImTheDude: http://goo.gl/swR3W try that site, it shows you how to use it offline as well as the online servers it uses by default maybe that will ehlp you
<apwbdjp> Relondo, because you have left the X session, do Ctrl+Altr+F7, and try again
<apwbdjp> Tell me, when the flash drive boots, you get the same menu as in the CD? "Install Ubuntu", "Try Ubuntu without installing"?
<ImTheDude> ok
<Relondo> apwbdjp: Yes, I do.
<Relondo> Ctrl+Alt+F7 is doing nothing.
<apwbdjp> Relondo, then I'm not surprised you don't get a grub menu, at least.
<Relondo> apwbdjp: And what is the X session?
<godofmischief> Relondo: the x server is the gui environment that runs.
<apwbdjp> Relondo, X is the server for the graphical interface, under Linux.
<Relondo> apwbdjp: Ah. Should I try doing this after booting Wubi from the HD?
<Relondo> apwbdjp: "This" meaning all of the things I just tried.
<apwbdjp> Relondo, yes, hold the left shift (I think it's the left..) right after choosing Ubuntu, in the first menu
<Relondo> apwbdjp: Hold, not tap. Got it.
<apwbdjp> Relondo, actually tap repeately would work too, not sure which is better
<Relondo> Yes, there is a menu!
<Relondo> The options are:
<Relondo> Normal Mode
<Relondo> Safe graphic mode
<Relondo> ACPI workarounds
<Relondo> Verbose mode
<Relondo> Demo mode
<HazRPG> hey guys \o
<apwbdjp> Try with safe graphic, at first
<fizyplankton> Relondo: apwbdjp im wineing vmware installer, so i can try it along with you guys
<HazRPG> I seem to have some trouble with my sound, for some reason it won't work at all, and it use to...
<HazRPG> anyone around that may be able to help me?
<HazRPG> (thanks in advance)
<Relondo> Well, safe graphic mode doesn't appear to be doing anything. I also have not yet heard the Ubuntu statup.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: wait for the hdd lights to settle down
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Hold lights? You mean the HDD access lights?
<HazRPG> its a "82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller" Intel card I have
<fizyplankton> Relondo: yes. the light on your comp that lights up when the harddrive is in use
<apwbdjp> HazRPG, did you do something before it stopped working? (updating kernel, reinstalling alsa?)
<Relondo> fizyplankton: It's still flashing.
<apwbdjp> Then it's probably still trying to boot
<Relondo> Alright.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: then its still loading. the startup noise wont play untill the very end
<Relondo> fizyplankton: It never took this long before.
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Should safe graphic mode take longer?
<fizyplankton> possibly
<HazRPG> apwbdjp: hmm, should have thought about trying a different kernel version on boot. I didn't actually do any updates, its just been 1 week ago since I last booted into linux (mainly because I've been busy, plus was working on something that only works in windows). All the updates are still waiting to be installed, but I haven't done them yet.
<apwbdjp> Relondo, is the screen black? completely off? purple? you see a splash screen?
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Previously, I heard statup noises after about 15-20 seconds.
<Relondo> apwbdjp: Completely black. I don't if it's off or not.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: you have to learn to improvise IO sources. just b/c the monitor isnt workign, that doesnt mean your comp cont comunicate with you. first lesson in linux, its all about input/output. the blinking lights, fan speeds, harddrive startup/spin down noises are all valid sources of output. you just need to learn how to listen
<HazRPG> apwbdjp: only thing I remember doing last was updating to wine1.3 from wine1.2... finding that it didn't work for what I needed it for, and reverting back to wine1.2. But that was all
<HazRPG> apwbdjp: but everything was working fine then (even after rebooting)
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Got it.
<cheshire_fox> hmm
<cheshire_fox> idea
<cheshire_fox> brb
<Relondo> I need to go for about fifteen minutes. I'm going to leave it booting while I'm gone.
<fizyplankton> Relondo: ok
<apwbdjp> Relondo, I probably won't be here anymore, sorry
<Relondo> apwbdjp: Alright, thanks for all your help so far :)
<apwbdjp> Relondo, I wish you luck, and patience
<Relondo> *goes AFK.
<incorrect> weird, gnome session classic gives me a hybrid with a bottom bar and unity
<apwbdjp> So I'm sorry HazRPG, and everyone else, I gotta go!
<apwbdjp> Good night! You guys rock, I mean seriously.
<smokedoggey> happey hacking
<HazRPG> apwbdjp: no worries dude, thanks anyways :)
<HazRPG> apwbdjp: might try a different kernel, thanks for reminding me of that - plus might try updating too
<HazRPG> apwbdjp: see ya round
 * apwbdjp bows in admiration to fizyplankton, then to everyone else in the chan.
<apwbdjp> I'll always be in love with this community, seriously.
<apwbdjp> I've been offtopic too long. Sorry about that! Bye!
<ImTheDude> thanks godofmischief
<ImTheDude> i got it working
<GaMeBoY> Hello! When a program is installed via the ubuntu software center, where is the package downloaded/stored in the computer? Or is it only temporarily kept until the software is installed?
<ImTheDude> it was set to server i had to set it to local host
<MonkeyDust> GaMeBoY  /usr/bin/
<GaMeBoY> cool, so the install packages are kept in there, MonkeyDust?
<Flannel> GaMeBoY: the package is downloaded to /var/cache/apt/
<Flannel> GaMeBoY: (well, technically /var/cache/apt/archives/)
<BOT_NET> welcom 2 my BOT_NET
<GaMeBoY> ah ok, i see. thanks Flannel
<moes> Can a Windows program be downloaded to linux for burning to cd/rw
<soreau> moes: There are native linux burner programs
<soreau> ! burn | moes
<ubottu> moes: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<twocarlo> moes:yes
<brightspark> moes, yes, the executable file can exist in linux's directory structure and burned using one of ubottu's suggestions
<brightspark> you just can't /run/ it, obviously
<moes> soreau, Yes I have k3b..what I want to know is can I download and burn a windows malware program
<soreau> moes: You can burn anything you want but the content you're referring to is not supported here
<moes> brightspark, Thanks for the info
<Relondo> I'm back
<Relondo> fizyplankton: It still hasn't done anything :(
<Euvius> hello, I cant connect to Ubuntu anymore all of a sudden.  Im on a USB stick atm
<Relondo> fizyplankton: Correction-it has booted to Windows in my absence.
<Euvius> what do I do
<Relondo> Euvius: Be more specific. "Can't connect"?
<Euvius> i try to start my computer, and it just hanges
<Euvius> at the Xubuntu screen
<brightspark> Euvius, can you try using an older kernel at the GRUB menu?
<Relondo> Euvius: Wait, are you running Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Euvius> is it doing that disk check?
<soreau> Euvius: Is it a persistent installation?
<Euvius> Im running GNOME3
<Euvius> GNOME shell on a basic Ubuntu install
<Euvius> wahts persistent
<Relondo> Ok, you said Xubuntu just a second ago.
<Euvius> I installed basick Ubuntu, then installed Xubuntu, then instlled GNOME shell
<brightspark> Euvius, persistent=installed to HDD rather than off a live cd
<Euvius> now running GNOME shell, but Xubuntu shows up in the load screen
<Euvius> yes
<ubuntunoob> Hi.
<askreet_> ubuntunoob: hi.
<Euvius> is it doing that stpid HD check?
<Euvius> taking hours?
<Relondo> fizyplankton: You there?
<Euvius> how do I skip that HD check
<askreet_> Euvius: You can press F2 to see verbose boot information.
<Euvius> ok, Ill press F2 then come back here
<askreet_> Which will probably be helpful in figuring out what to do about it :)
<askreet_> Ok
<ubuntunoob> i need a cool theme for my ubuntu 10.4
<ubuntunoob> a really cool one
<ubuntunoob> any ideas?
<askreet_> It sounds like you really need a cool look for GNOME, I recommend gnomelook (I think gnomelook.org or gnome-look.org)
<ubuntunoob> aha
<ubuntunoob> thanks
<askreet_> np
<Relondo> Ubuntunoob: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cool+ubuntu+themes
<askreet_> Lol.
<Gaming4JC> Would anyone mind telling me why "sendmail" is running if I don't even have the package installed? Odd........
<ubuntunoob> hmm
<Relondo> Anyone know where fizyplankton went?
<Gaming4JC> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767513/ <-- botted? D:
<ubuntunoob> .
<Gonzo> so you guys must get this question a lot, is it possible to move the side bar from unity?
<Gonzo> or even to edit the position of the icons
<brightspark> ubuntunoob, art.gnome.org also has theme components if you want to mix and match.
<ubuntunoob> very nice
<BOT_NET> ANY 1 USE BACKTRACK
<Euvius> askreet_  It hangs at Stopping Level 5 sometighing compatibility
<Euvius> i think its getting messed up becuase of the periodic HD check
<soreau> ! backtrack | BOT_NET
<ubottu> BOT_NET: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Gaming4JC> "sudo update-rc.d sendmail disable" seems to take care of the process from running, but my error logs are still filled with connection refused
<Relondo> fizyplankton: I got to the grub.
<Euvius> Ubuntu gets broken when it wants to do that periodic HD c heck at bootup
<Euvius> thats what Im thinking
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: You were on when I was explaining my problem, weren't you?
<Euvius> all of a sudden, my Ubuntu just stops worknig and I cant log on
<Euvius> for no reason
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: I was on when you were asking about grub and wubi... not sure about the problem
<Gonzo> is there a way to filter out file pattern with ubuntuone? (for instance *.o)
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Well, my problem is partially fixed. I think.
<Gaming4JC> Euvius: did you try dropping to a terminal like I had mentioned? :o
<Euvius> Gaming4JC how
<Irbidan> hello all
<askreet_> Irbidan: Hello.
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: I got to the grub. There were two options-Ubuntu and Ubuntu (Recovery Mode).
<Gaming4JC> Euvius: Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F11 then once you get a terminal you can login as usual. Once in try "startx" to load graphics
<wookienz> guys, i have a 64 bit ubuntu, a 64 bit firefox, an SSD, 8gb of ram, amd x4 465 black edition chip...yet still some apps hang waiting for something...resources show that neither core or ram is maxed out...where do i start?
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: I picked Ubuntu, which appeared to do nothing.
<Euvius> Gaming4JC ok ill try tht
<askreet_> wookienz: What apps?  I would start by running them inside a terminal to see if they output anything useful.
<bodoh> hallo folks ... I dont have root and cannot sudo ;( :(
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: So then I tried recovery mode, which also appears to be doing nothing. Though I think I was a little impatient-I only waited about five minutes.
<bodoh> it says the uid is 1000
<bodoh> what shall I do now?
<askreet_> bodoh: Your UID is 1000, but you don't have access to sudo?  This *is* your computer right? :P
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: hmm, should work. Though you don't really need grub if using wubi
<bodoh> yeah
<askreet_> bodoh: What happens why you try something like "sudo -s" in a terminal?
<bodoh> let me see askhl_
<bodoh> let me see askreet_
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: It popped up when I held left shift.
<bodoh> owned by uid 1000 .. should be 0
<bodoh> that's why
<bodoh> I cant even enter the safe mode ;(
<askreet_> Can you copy the entire output to a pastebin so I can see?  It sounds like something odd happened to /etc/sudoers?
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Actually, even when I didn't hold left shift.
<wookienz> askreet_: could be firefox, thunderbird, banshee... i would expect this sort of system to scream..
<bodoh> this is linux mint 12 BTW
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: interesting... so you're ubuntu no longer boots? :(
<OerHeks> ah mint is not ubuntu.
<bodoh> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<bodoh> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<_cb> what is the name for the left app bar on unity?
<bodoh> now I understand why Linus hated this stoopid Gnome 3
<askreet_> bodoh: Sounds like you managed to change the ownership on /etc/sudoers, but you can't become root in order to fix it.
<askreet_> One second.
<Gaming4JC> bodoh: try #linuxmint
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Well, I think it does. I don't hear the statup sounds, but I do hear the turning-off sound.
<bodoh> linux is linux ... not ubuntu or mint
<askreet_> bodoh: This is a generic Linux problem, I'm happy to help -- you can safely ignore him.
<bodoh> I know
<askreet_> bodoh:  You'll need to boot into single user mode to adjust the ownership of /etc/sudoers -- are you familiar with how to do that?
<bodoh> actually .. I only need to enter safe mode and "chown root.root /etc/sudoers
<bodoh> that should work ... but the problem is .. I cant even enter that mode
<bodoh> I dont have windows
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: This time, before I chose either Ubuntu or Ubuntu (Recovery Mode), it just went into...something.
<askreet_> bodoh:  Exactly but when you say "safe mode" that's probably not low level enough.
<bodoh> and to play with grub, you again need to be root
<bodoh> so .. ;(
<askreet_> bodoh:  If you use the grub menu you can edit the bootlines on the fly.
<bodoh> my machine just goes straight .. waiting time is 0
<askreet_> bodoh:  Highlight Linux Mint and press "e", it will let you modify the kernel line -- if you add "1" by itself to end you will boot into single user mode.
<bodoh> to fix that .. I need root again
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+F7 are not working.
<_cb> I would like to make a folder with shortcuts to my most used apps and put that on the Unity app bar. How do I do that?
<CarlFK> bodoh: hold down the shift key
<bodoh> shift key?
<askreet_> bodoh:  If that's true then you will need a live CD to modify /boot/grub/grub.conf to have a delay or just fix /etc/sudoers at that point :P
<bodoh> ok ... let me try ... will that give me the boot menu?
<CarlFK> bodoh: yeah, the key that says "shift" :)
<askreet_> CarlFK: does that interrupt auto boot grub?
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: hmm, I am not sure :(
<bodoh> yeah .. that will be next askreet_
<bodoh> ok .. I'll reboot & shift
<askreet_> CarlFK:  That's why I hang out here, I learn something new each day :)
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: This is irking me :/
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: So, no more ideas at all?
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: well, if it's booting without any graphics it may be a graphics card issue. Such things can be painful to debug... you'd probably need SSH from another box to even do it... :/
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: SSH?
<Gaming4JC> !ssh | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: you can remotely login to your computer using text, and fix things which aren't possible to repair from the physical computer due to hardware issues, etc.
<grkblood> for some reason whenever i try to play a  video my player outputs a blackscreen, this just started and im not sure why
<_cb> is it possible to create launchers and put them in a folder?
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Gotcha. I have yet to try using an external monitor.
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: But I will hopefully try that shortly.
<Ibyss> In Ubuntu, is there a command to tell your machine to stop feeding a device power? Such a harddrive?
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: sounds good, but if it's an onboard graphics card issue it may not work either
<Euvius> ok, I reinstalled GNOME
<Euvius> and now its fixed.  thank you
<Gaming4JC> Euvius: cool
<Euvius> Gaming4JC ty.  once I got to ctrl+alt+F1 i was albe to fix thingds
<Euvius> I mean F2
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Would that be because my card is underpowered, or just a compatibility issue? Because I have a pretty decent graphics card.
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: compatibility issue. ATI and Intels are both were both rather notorius in the past.
<Gaming4JC> are/were* :P
<CarlFK> Ibyss: hdparm  -y   Put drive in standby mode;  -Y   Put drive to sleep
<ultrixx> is openbsd better than linux?
<Ibyss> CarlFK: I want to be able to hotswap.
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: I have a Radeon 6520 card. Which is ATI, correct?
<xangua> !ot | ultrixx
<ubottu> ultrixx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ultrixx> xangua: ok
<HowardTheDuck> hey.  how is everyone
<ultrixx> i am fine
<ultrixx> and you?
<Gaming4JC> !poll | ultrixx
<ubottu> ultrixx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<HowardTheDuck> good
<Gaming4JC> the bots know :)
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: yes
<HowardTheDuck> anyone know much about Optimus graphics and Ubuntu, last I chekced it didn't work
<HowardTheDuck> wondering if any progress has been made
<CarlFK> Ibyss: no clue
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: been awhile since I had to install drivers for it manually... it's a bit painful
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Could installing Ubuntu on it's own partition the proper way fix this?
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: doubtful since it's a driver issue
<Gaming4JC> !ati | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<CHABI> hey guys, I'm trying to make it so I can control my windows pc with my Oneiric Laptop. I'vetried setting p a vpn andfor some reason the remote desktop vieweris just showing me a black screen. anyone know how to fix that?
<Gaming4JC> CHABI: I've had pretty good success with FreeNX myself...
<Gaming4JC> !freenx | CHABI
<ubottu> CHABI: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<CHABI> thanks
<Relondo> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<CHABI> I've been trying vinigre and for some reason it's been doing the bvlack screen thing
<Relondo> Well, this is embarassing.
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: hmm? :(
<woogi> my disk utility shows i have 3 partitions. one wld be for ubuntu, another for windows, and the last is (i guess) my free disk space. windows crashed hard on me and i want to just format it off my drive. how do i know which  partition is windows
<Relondo> I'm talking to a bot. Wihtout knowing it's a bot :/
<CHABI> Lol, I had no idea either, I've only been running ubuntu for about a month now
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: oh yes, lol. ubottu is the channel's favorite :)
<woogi> can anyone help me?
<Relondo> How useful are these bots?
<woogi> better yet, how useful is this channel?
<Gaming4JC> Relondo: pretty useful, they cover a lot of googling and wiki pages. Try !help  to see
<grkblood> for some reason whenever i try to play a  video any player i use outputs a blackscreen, this just started and im not sure why
<Guest45385> hey guys. if i wanted to use an sd card as a file system cache (even if just speeding up reads at boot time etc.), where should i be looking?
<woogi> my disk utility shows i have 3 partitions. one wld be for ubuntu, another for windows, and the last is (i guess) my free disk space. windows crashed hard on me and i want to just format it off my drive. how do i know which  partition is windows
<Relondo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gaming4JC> woogi: try gparted, look for NTFS and/or Fat32 partition. That's windows
<Relondo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tjiggi_fo> woogi, windows would be on an NTFS partition
<woogi> all 3 say they're ntfs. why wld trhat be?
<CHABI> so the server side of FreeNX is installable on Windows?
<Gaming4JC> woogi: wouldn't make much sense - Linux is always Ext2/3 filesystem, plus a swap space.
<gogeta> woogi: becouse microsoft rules the world
<goddard> my windows when I grab and move them are glitchy... I get no errors what can I do?
<Relondo> fizyplankton: You back?
<Gaming4JC> CHABI: hmmm not sure about that. I think I missed the part where you were trying to VPN into a windows box :(
<Gaming4JC> but FreeNX is nice for Unix machines :)
<IHateHavingToReg> A friend of mine told me about an application that allows me to edit text files locally on my Windows computer on my Ubuntu box over SSH. Does anyone know what he was referring to, by chance?
<CHABI> Gaming4JC: Yeah, I'm trying to controll a windows box from a linux machine
<Tillman32> Is there an IRC for Ubuntu Server only? Or is it all rolled into this IRC?
<gogeta> Tillman32: same irc for both
<Gaming4JC> Tillman32: #ubuntu-server exists
<Gaming4JC> another channel
<Tillman32> Nice, I may go check that out. Thanks
<gogeta> Tillman32: lol
<gogeta> CHABI: teamview vpm made easy
<gogeta> vpn
<gogeta> CHABI: its cross platform to
<Gaming4JC> !editors | IHateHavingToReg
<ubottu> IHateHavingToReg: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<HazRPG> urgh... still getting no sound... well I've narrowed it down to not being a kernel issue... because I've tried all the versions that were still lingering around in grub... anyone able to help me out?
<IHateHavingToReg> hmm not sure that's really what i'm looking for
<goddard> what is unity built off of?
<goddard> gnome?
<Relondo> Gaming4JC: Ubottu's link only works for those who already have Ubuntu installed.
<CHABI> gogeta: Thanks, I'll check it out
<IHateHavingToReg> No, but I realize I'm asking in the wrong channel (sorry). I'm on a Windows computer and want to edit things on my Ubuntu box from my Windows computer, over SSH.
<Gaming4JC> IHateHavingToReg: ah try putty?
<Gaming4JC> !ssh | IHateHavingToReg
<ubottu> IHateHavingToReg: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<pythonirc1011> ubuntu python urllib2 -- is it broken? response = urllib2.urlopen("http://google.com", timeout=1) -- this code takes 30 seconds and a Ctrl+C to timeout on a disconnected machine...should take at most 1-2 seconds...
<IHateHavingToReg> no I know I can putty in and use Nano but none of the "stock" text editors are really good for editing over a shell, that's why i'm trying to edit it locally
<Gaming4JC> IHateHavingToReg: so you mean edit a file and upload it over ssh and or sftp
<Gaming4JC> IHateHavingToReg: probably the best method would be an FTP server, then just edit the text files there via FileZilla
<Gaming4JC> local text editor can be whatever you want... e.g. Notepad ++ or Notepad
<chamunks> I'm trying to share a directory thats inside of a protected directory to another user on this computer the permissions are 770 for the directory containted within the 760
<chamunks> Both users are under the same group as the protected directory itself.
<IHateHavingToReg> Gaming4JC: yeah that's kind of what i mean, except it would still mimic something like Putty and update automatically.
<IHateHavingToReg> sorry i'm not communicating what i'm looking for better
<Gaming4JC> IHateHavingToReg: sounds neat whatever it is. :)
<Gaming4JC> chamunks: I'm no expert at permissions, but you may be able to run "sudo chown -R userhere:grouphere directoryhere" ?
<Gaming4JC> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<chamunks> My basic issue is im trying to share a directory within my user to another user on this computer
<chamunks> And thankyou Gaming4JC
<IHateHavingToReg> Gaming4JC: ah, this migth be it, but if not it's close http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinSCP
<Gaming4JC> IHateHavingToReg: ah ok :)
<billions> Here's a tough question: got a bad hdd, am running ubuntu on a pen drive to access the files. copying files works perfectly, except for those on damaged sectors. Ubuntu will happily copy the good files, then stall for about a minute on a broken file before presenting me with an error dialog where I can then skip a broken file and the copy operation will continue. How can I reduce the amount wasted on these broken files?
<techie1980> I'm having a problem with ubuntu not detecting that my touchpad is in fact a touchpad and thus will not give me touchpad options - like disabling it when the keyboard is in use. is there a way to force this?
<billions> (ps the error will be: i/o error: error splicing file, every time)
<d33pblu3> I'm on an Intel Xeon CPU E5520, and I'm trying to change core frequencies.
<d33pblu3> $ sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed gives me
<d33pblu3> <unsupported>
<d33pblu3> The scaling options have been set correctly (well, turned on), and I'm not sure what else to try. Any thoughts?
<FloodBot1> d33pblu3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonhoffer> how do i see what usb devices are connected?
<Gaming4JC> bonhoffer: go to a terminal and type "lsusb"
<bucky> d33pblu3,  you should ask on #gentoo-ia64 they might know
<Gaming4JC> :)
<bonhoffer> Gaming4JC, not found
<bonhoffer> package?
<Gaming4JC> bonhoffer: hmm... let me check
<d33pblu3> bucky: thanks!
<Gaming4JC> bonhoffer: yeah they may have done away with the package in newer versions. lspci is for pcis and should still be there... Wikipedia has it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsusb
<bonhoffer> no ls-psci -- anyway i'm trying to set up a scanner -- just curious if it is connected
<Gaming4JC> bonhoffer: What version of ubuntu are you using? SimpleScan should work out of the box.
<bonhoffer> 11.10
<billions> so, another angle then: is it possible to set the copy operation to automatically skip bad files without having to see the error dialog and click the skip button?
<bonhoffer> yeah -- no scanners detected from that app
<IHateHavingToReg> Does OpenSSH include SFTP or is that a separate package?
<bonhoffer> i have virtualbox with windows to load the scanner software
<d33pblu3> bucky: any other ideas/channels I could try?
<Gaming4JC> bonhoffer: and you have the virtualbox extras installed to enable usb?
<Gaming4JC> it's a package from the VBox website
<bucky> d33pblu3, the xeon has EIST to allow the system to dynamically adjust processor voltage and core frequency to decrease the average power consumption and heat production. are you checking when there is a steady high load on the server
<bonhoffer> not sure -i'll get that -- i have guest additions, do i need more?
<bonhoffer> anyway -- it would be good to know what linux sees
<d33pblu3> bucky: nope, there's ~nothing running.
<bucky> d33pblu3, thats why
<d33pblu3> bucky: hm?
<bucky> d33pblu3, and it's only designed to run at 2.26GHz anyway
<alpha-aquilae1> I can't line in record using sound recorder, I am under 10.04 and I have sound recorder 2.30, any help?
<d33pblu3> bucky: I'm trying to scale it down.
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> Hey, I need help reporting a Kernel regression. It happened in the transition between 10.04 and 10.11
<bucky> d33pblu3, that would be done in the bios if at all
<varun06> could not open selected VM debug port(8700), getting this massage everytime I open eclipse with ADT plugin
<d33pblu3> bucky: hmmm. so, i've tweaked the scheduler so that if i have heterogeneous cores (say 3 at 2.26 and 1 at 1.8), I/O bound processes get migrated to that. that's sort of the "grand project." I guess I'll just poke the cpufreq stuff in the kernel
<Gaming4JC> bonhoffer: yes the extension pack via http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.6/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.6-74713.vbox-extpack   | and you also need to add yourself to the vbox usergroup. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB
<bucky> d33pblu3, are you saying the EIST (amd equiv = Cool 'n Quiet)
<stepnjump\> Hi guys, I am wondering if there is a way to cp a dir with chmod permissions of 444 (drrr) on another sdx without having to change the permissions first?
<bucky> d33pblu3, are you saying the EIST (amd equiv = Cool 'n Quiet) isn't working?
<Gaming4JC> bonhoffer: I'm puzzled lsusb isn't working for you.
<woogi> i'm running ubuntu 11.10.  using gparted, i show 5 partitions: 2 are 1 meg each unallocated; the other 3 show to be ntfs. i'm confused on which i shld format to get rid of widows. one ntfs has a mount point of /host, the other 2 no mount point but arec labeled recovery and system reserved. which wld be ubuntu?
<jakr> I click on 'dash home' and type in my program's name. I click on the icon and NOTHING HAPPENS
<bucky> d33pblu3, there might be a kernel option specifically for that if that is the case, the gentoo guys live in that world
<d33pblu3> bucky: ah
<Gaming4JC> bonhoffer: Might be of interest to you http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-get-hardware-information-in.html
<d33pblu3> bucky: interesting. i'll go poke them. =)
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> Please, I would like help reporting this issue of the kernel regression because I would like to use the newer versions of Ubuntu.  Anyone have any info?????
<jakr> how can i use dash home to start a program that I cannot find the files to.  In windows I know to look for programs in "program files". what is the equavalent for ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> !bugs | TREESofRIGHTEOUS
<ubottu> TREESofRIGHTEOUS: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jakr> ^
<billions> is the ubuntu file copy operation dialog just a fronted to the cp command?
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> I don't run the newer versions because I cannot (without acpi=off)... so do I need to install it to report  ubuntu-bug linux
<Gaming4JC> TREESofRIGHTEOUS: yes you would need to file a bug with your system configuration and try to triage it down to what exactly is breaking
<Gaming4JC> you can also try ...
<Gaming4JC> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Gaming4JC> :)
<drums23> hi
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> alright....thanks for your help!!
<drums23> i have been trying to join #ubuntu @ irc.ubuntu.com with irssiiirssi
<drums23> but i keep getting Errorneous username messages
<drums23> has anyone ever dealt with this
<cpgo> ubuntu 11.04 or 10.04.3 ?
<cpgo> were the font rendering changes applied to 10.04? or was that 10.10 and on?
<woogi> windows crashed and burned to a cinder, and i want to format it from my hd. will someone pls help me understand what partition i need to format? i'm using gparted. 2 partitions are unallocated and 3 say ntfs. i'm on ubuntu right now and don't understand why everything is ntfs.
<burnt> hey, can I get my date on the pannel to display dd/mm/yyy rather than short date like format
<burnt> many thanks
<drums23> ntfs are windows partitions
<woogi> i know
<urlin2u> woogi, your in a ubuntu install, and you see only ntfs partitions correct?
<woogi> no
<drums23> so if you want to completely erase everything on that drive and reinstall windows you can just do it by using the windows installer cd  - it will format it then as well
<woogi> not in an install at all
<woogi> i want tro get RID of windows...not reinstall it
<nrdb> atm the <alt> key can be used to drag a window without using the title bar... the key used, could be configured in previous versions   , I can't find anywhere to change it with this new install... With ccsm I completly disabled the 'Move Window' plugin... in gconf-editor I found some entries for compiz->move, I changed those... but the <alt> can still move the window... how do I change the key or turn it off all together?
<urlin2u> woogi, delete it then in gparted
<drums23> ok well if you have to use gparted then you can recreate ntfs partitions for Windows or exf3 for ubuntu but
<woogi> but which is windows and which is ubuntu? the parts all say they're ntfs
<woogi> i want to keep ubuntu
<drums23> hmmm...so you had ubuntu running on windows?
<cpgo> does anyone know which version of ubuntu was shipped with the new truetype font rendering (after the patents expired)
<urlin2u> woogi, did you install a wubi ubuntu ?
<woogi> on the same drive, yes
<woogi> yepeers
<drums23> i dont know anything about wubi. sorry.
<drums23> : )
<burnt> hey, can I get my date on the panel to display dd/mm/yyyy rather than short date like format
<woogi> yes, it's a wibi installation
<urlin2u> woogi, you can't delete the windows and keep the wubi, kt is a file in windows, if trhat is what you have .
<woogi> wubi =)
<urlin2u> kt=it
<woogi> and windows crashed so bad hat it wont even run. i ned to get it off my drive and have just ubuntu fo rmy os
<drums23> does wubi create a type of image file of some sort that it runs ubutun off?
<burnt> can someone please help me
<burnt> ta
<DaZ> drums23: pretty much
<twocarlo> burnt:you cant
<drums23> ahh..what if you copy that image and all other files and reinstall wubi on another Windows ..would those files still run?
<drums23> thats worth a try...?
<DaZ> drums23: if you add the right lines to boot.ini it should work, imho
<woogi> so...what can i do to have nothing but ubuntu on my drive? do i create a startup disk and format my drive, then use my sd to install ubuntu on the clean drive?
<drums23> woogi.,,do you have another working windows system?
<woogi> no i dont
<salty> burnt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780676 try this
<drums23> what other system do you have?
<woogi> i have windows 7 (crashed hard) and what i'm running now, ubuntu
<woogi> but gparted shows all my partitions are ntfs
<woogi> crazy, that
<burnt> ah thanks
<burnt> where is /apps/
<urlin2u> woogi, did you install ubuntu from windows?
<woogi> yes
<woogi> wubi installation
<drums23> i dont know much about wubi but maybe you can research wubi more and figure out if you can copy the installation from that drive onto another windows and then run it successfully
<urlin2u> woogi, then it is a wubi it is a file inside of windows.
<salty> burnt it's in gcon-editor
<salty> gconf*
<woogi> so how do i get rid of windows and have ubuntu only on hd?
<drums23> no..
<drums23> dont get rid of windows yet..
<woogi> huh?
<burnt> ah im new, was looking for /apps/ in root
<drums23> because you want to find out if you can save your wubi ubuntu installation files, right?
<burnt> confused there for a second
<woogi> windows wont even runm
<burnt> thanks
<woogi> run
<salty> np
<bodoh> hoi .. it's me bodoh .. the one with that stoopid root's uid issue
<bodoh> now I'm in puppy linux
<salty> we all were new at one time or another
<woogi> windows is out of there. toast
<bonhoffer> what is the preferred program in ubuntu to turn a cd into an iso
<salty> brasero
<bonhoffer> thanks!
<salty> yw
<drums23> right...windows wont run. but your wubi ubuntu is still there. maybe you can research more on what you can do to save wubi installations from one drive and transfer them on another
 * ryanCH converts salty into an ISO
<salty> yes
<urlin2u> woogi, take a look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<salty> i copy disk to iso file
<salty> lol
<ryanCH> yes, yes you do.
<salty> i just got it....lol...
 * salty is a slow leak
<cpgo> is it possible to update libfreetype6 to version 2.4.x in ubuntu 10.04
<woogi> urlin2u: thanks. am looking at it right now.
<ryanCH> anything is possible.
<cpgo> :)
<urlin2u> woogi, cool no problem.
<cpgo> not quite ;)
<ryanCH> Well, i can make PI equal a different number other than 3.14159 ... just by tweaking the laws of physics.
<goddard> can anyone help me troubleshoot some graphics issues?
<bruenig> goddard: jean-luc?
<drums23> anyways...i am having a hard time getting webmin to download off the main site and its mirror site. i keep getting connection errors when using wget. since im new to ubuntu server, could i mount a file on virtualbox (since its a virtual server) and run the installation off there?
<bruenig> webmin is insecure, stop using it
<drums23> ...:(...
<drums23> how so?
<ryanCH> yeah use, bruenig instead.
<cpgo> ryanCH: how sure are you it will work?
<ryanCH> cpgo: was ist das?
<cpgo> ryanCH: ?
<drums23> how is webmin insecure
<ryanCH> cpgo: was ist das - what is that?
<ryanCH> ;p
<goddard> its an Nvidia issue
<ryanCH> (german) sorry ;p
<cpgo> ryanCH: what is libfreetype6?
<ryanCH> font
<woogi> urlin2u, where do get the wubi move file?
<cpgo> lol.. I'm lost
<OerHeks> cpgo, libfreetype6-udeb (2.4.2-2) is available in Maverick 10.10  not sure how you could use that version
<woogi> =)
<cpgo> :S thats the version that makes font rendering bearable under linux (for me)
<urlin2u> woogi, I think there is a link on the thread let me look.
<cpgo> so do I go with 10.10 or 11.04
<cpgo> which would be more stable
<ryanCH> 11.04
<raws_raws> now its good
<raws_raws> see you soon
<raws_raws> gotta run for a bit
<drums23> im sure all versions are "stable"
<DaZ> "stable" :3
<ryanCH> all stable releases are stable ;p
<cpgo> heh
<drums23> thats what i meant...?
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD shows 'unmountable drive' after entering pass.
<drums23> DaZ what do you mean :3??
<cpgo> i mean stable, not "stable"
<woogi> i looked and cldn't find one
<drums23> lol
<ryanCH> drums23: perhaps.. ;p
<salty> cpgo 2.3.11 is the highest i see for your distro
<drums23> jesus christ if any "stable" version of ubuntu isnt stable..then idk what is...
<urlin2u> woogi, you see it in the first post? Notice the pre made partition for the tranfer to go to as well, it would be a ext4 type partition needed.
<woogi> ty =)
<drums23> woogi why cant you just repair windows
<drums23> its easy
<DaZ> either i'm dividing "stable" by three, or it's an emoticon :x
<cpgo> do you know if the new truetype rendering is in that version salty, or if its possible for me to build from src in 10.04
<lowtax> ubuntu blows
<neersighted> my nicklist just blew up
<neersighted> effin trolls
<drums23> but this is an ubuntu channel?
<woogi> dont want windows, drum
<drums23> woogi then just redoo everything!
<salty> the binaries only seem to go to 2.3.11 but let me check on building from source
<drums23> why are you trying to save that wubin ubuntu install if ur going to run ubuntu ?????
<drums23> wow...so weird..
<woogi> the very fact it crashed like it did for no apparent reason is reason 'nuff =)
<salty> cpgo try this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype
 * DaZ is interested in what happened to that wubi install, and is way too lazy to scroll through all the logs ;x
<urlin2u> drums23, the wubi is a file it is ubuntu, it will transfer and be a regular install.
<drums23> i hope that even if you figure out how to save that wubi install that you dont try to figure out how to run that install as the default os on the newly reformated drive
<lexvegas> Anyone know _Why_ Ubuntu opts to have caps lock off at boot? I know how to fix it with numlockx, but it is annoyging to do every time i install
<woogi> i'm not trying to save windows, else i wldn't be trying to find out how to format it off my drive.  wow, so weird of you to think that
<drums23> i didnt know that url
<drums23> so it becomes an installer??
<cpgo> thanks salty installing now, ill see if it owrks
<salty> ok let us know
<salty> brb... need more coffee
<drums23> ...i think woogi needs to explain what his goal is
<woogi> lol...to get rid of windows and save ubuntu as my my sole os
<drums23> ...
<drums23> is that even possible?
<DaZ> seems doable
<woogi> why not?
<drums23> it sounds daunting
<drums23> to turn that image from windows into a full os ..and since ur windows stopped working..how will you activate that process?
<MTecknology> drums23: I don't have windows anywhere in my network
<lexvegas> woogi, use DD or something similar to do a total backup, boot into ubuntu with a live cd and restort that backup to a new partition.
<lexvegas> just a thought
<DaZ> copy it somewhere else, try if it's normal binary image and dd it onto the physical drive :f
<MTecknology> weiyang: you want basically a backup copy?
<woogi> but with windows out of service, i'm thinking my only option is to make a startup disk, format my drive, then use the sd to install ubuntu back to my drive
<drums23> ...
<MTecknology> woogi: you want basically a backup copy?
<drums23> woogi. just forget about that wubi. install unbutu fully from scratch
<woogi> hell if i know =) else i wldn't be here wasting y'all's time
<lexvegas> does wubi use a .vdi for the virtual drive?
<drums23> no idea..
<Jordan_U> lexvegas: No. A simple ext4 filesystem.
<MTecknology> woogi: what is it you're trying to accomplish? take windows off and put ubuntu on?
<DaZ> it has to be something readable from windows bootloader imho
<lexvegas> that foils a plan of mine. :/
<drums23> his windows OS failed. he wants to find his wubi ubuntu install and turn that into his main OS from that same drive...
<lexvegas> woogi, is the windows install dead?
<MTecknology> oooooh
<MTecknology> ouch
<hasufell> i am a pretty fairy and i want someone to make love to me
<woogi> yes. sorta. i'm running ubuntu right now. windows crashed today and won't do squat. so all i want to do is remove windows. but all my file systems show to be ntfs. so that means (i guess) that ubuntu is running from somewhere inside windows. all i want to do is make my hd os ubuntu only.
<weiyang> MTecknology, talking with me?
<MTecknology> weiyang: wrong tab complete, sorry
<hasufell> ubuntu is running from somewhere inside windows? wtf???
<drums23> he used gparted to look at his partitions..he has only 3 ntfs partitions so his ubuntu install is not in any way recoverable by just erasing windows. he would need to figure out how to copy wubi  files and the ubuntu image that he has and convert that onto a main OS by means of more research...
<salty> woogie can you burn a livecd?
<weiyang> MTecknology, :)
<MTecknology> woogi: wubi makes ubuntu run from inside windows
<woogi> to a stick ui can. yes.
<woogi> i
<drums23> woogi..lol..rebuild ubuntu?
<hasufell> who is wookie?
<drums23> its easy
<woogi> i kmnow. that's why all my file systems show to be ntfs
<salty> then that would be my thing to do
<drums23> lol ikr
<MTecknology> woogi: if you can boot into the ubuntu install, then copy your home directory to an external drive, reinstall from scratch, copy home directory back, reinstall your apps, live happy
<drums23> whats inside that wubi ubuntu install, woogi?
<mkjackson_mobile> hey folks, I'm trying to run my Ubuntu on my thumb drive but to improve performance I tried to put the /tmp directory on the tmpfs, after that the system started getting random crashes
<salty> the live disk will reformat your drives
<MTecknology> drums23: you can grab package selections from syaptic too
<DaZ> woogi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide there seems to be the guide how to migrate it.
<lexvegas> woogi, I have it! Use an ubuntu CD to backup the WUBI file. Then, temporarily install windows again. Reinstall wubi, but replace the WUBI file with the one you just backed up after youre done. Then, use ubuntu to backup your /home/ and do a fresh install of ubuntu. Replace the /home/ with the one you backed up
<MTecknology> woogi: you can grab package selections from syaptic too
<mkjackson_mobile> I then found a link that showed a script that would (I assumed) fix the problem but then the system wouldn't boot at all... any suggestions?
<MTecknology> drums23: sorry, guess i'm tired and hilighting poorly
<woogi> dunno. cant access windows b/c it crashed today. lucky i still have this ubuntu running
<drums23> lex...thats ultimately what he would need to do but thats only if he has important files on that
<xangua> !tab | drums23
<ubottu> drums23: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LinoSP> someone knows how to extract   numbers of this file "/proc/meminfo" I only wanna extract numbers and send it to a file "/home/cantmem" I trying with this
<LinoSP> head -1 /proc/meminfo | cut -s -n -d: -f2 > /home/cantmem
<lexvegas> drums23, I'm assuming he does if he wants to rescue
<hasufell> ill call in a chopper
<drums23> i assume that too
<urlin2u> drums23, MTecknology there is a script to transfer the wubi to a partition as a regular install I posted it for woogi here is the script  https://github.com/bcbc/Wubi-move
<DaZ> LinoSP: cat /proc/meminfo|awk '{print $2}' ? :x
<hasufell> i dont like wookies
<salty> woogi, make a live disk and boot from there and backup what you want and then install on the next boot
<drums23> then what he should then do is find out if its possible to even load any of those wubi ubuntu installs on Ubuntu itself and then just copy files over...
<salty> if he backs everything into a iso or tar file woogi can extract what is wanted
<urlin2u> woogi, you get the script address https://github.com/bcbc/Wubi-move
<viewer> how can change the name that a drive mounts as?
<drums23> xangua...what was that?
<DaZ> viewer: elaborate? :x
<hasufell> man mount
<hasufell> :D
<salty> mtab or fstab i think viewer
<DaZ> unless he wants the volume name :f
<LinoSP> DaZ: it works  but i need to do it with cut  , head, tail commands :P
<salty> wants to change it
<DaZ> lolwhy
<viewer> DaZ, it was just the filesystem label, I found a setting in Disk Uitility.  THanks
<drums23> earlier there was a user that said webmin was insecure..but he didnt respond to why..
<drums23> does anyone use webmin, here?
<drums23> i mean, does anyone on here use webmin
<Flannel> !webmin | drums23
<ubottu> drums23: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<evilwombat> Hello. I filed a bug where Ubuntu is corrupting external storage devices during suspend, but the person triaging the problem didn't seem to understand the gravity of the situation. So, what is the cleanest way to disable the automounter, or to prevent suspend from succeeding if external devices are mounted?
<drums23> oh
<drums23> ...thats just ...not right.
<salty> lol
<drums23> its such a good development...:(
<salty> ispconfig is something to look into drums23
<salty> ISPConfig3
<itaylor57> !webmin | drums23
<ubottu> drums23: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<drums23> is that some sort of quick reply?
<ViperVenom> Hello I'm new to using linux. I'm currently using Windows 7 and tried installing the Windows Installer from Ubuntu, but when I restart and choose Ubuntu from the boot menu it comes up with an error. If you could PM or query me it would be easier to see which messages are directed to me instead of the lobby, thanks.
<xangua> ViperVenom: or you could try a real install
<MahaVishnu> ViperVenom, yea just download a real .iso now that its screwed anyway
<raven> sshfs/fuse mounted remote ssh folder in /home/user/remote using sudo - "permission denied" now - how to access it
<itaylor57>  Webmin is a lame web-based interface for unsafe system administration for Unix.  Check it out at http://webmin.com/  Remember, dondelelcaro *hates* webmin.  "i'd rather sit on the floor shoving table knives into live electrical outlets than run webmin on an exposed server."  Removed from Debian post-Sarge, see http://bugs.debian.org/343897 .  The Debian package from webmin.com is of poor quality.  See <free whcp> for alternatives.
<ubottu> Debian bug 343897 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Please remove all webmin related packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<raven> sshfs/fuse mounted remote ssh folder in /home/user/remote using sudo - "permission denied" now - how to access it
<drums23> wow wtf
<drums23> ,...and that was in 2005
<drums23> thanks for that link
<dr_willis> why did you yse sudo with sshfs?
<jakr> i asked an hour ago to no response.  This will be the last time I ask it.
<raven> sshfs/fuse mounted remote ssh folder in /home/user/remote using sudo - "permission denied" now - how to access it
<jakr> Why is there no response when i click on an app i from dash home
<dr_willis> raven why did you use sudo with sshfs?
<drums23> but its not 2005 anymore
<raven> dr_willis, without root no access to /dev/fuse
<drums23> so i will still use webmin
<dr_willis> jakr:  so dash is basically not launching anythig
<jakr> dr_willis: no it will launch most programs.
<dr_willis> raven:  you need to have your users in the fuse group i recall. this is the default normally.
<raven> dr_willis, i added the user to the fuse group
<dr_willis> and did you log them out/back in?
<xMopx> Hey. My root (only) partition has gone read-only right after a fresh install. How can I fix this?
<drums23> or ill look into cpanel..
<nhocht> how to login Facebook on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> xMopx:  last i saw that - it was a hard drive failing issue. check your dmesg output.
<dr_willis> gotta run. beck in 30 min
<dr_willis> bbl
<urlin2u> nhandler, don't use it but like any other OS.
<xMopx> dr_willis: will do. HD is probably OK though. It's  a fairly new SSD that another partition boots just fine (OSX)
<raven> dr_willis, solved right now - i simple forgot to relogin sry for that ;)
<nhocht> how to login Facebook on ubuntu?
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, dmesg | grep ata
<xangua> nhocht: open firefox and go to facebook.com
<nhocht> not done
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: ill have that in a sec. booting it back up (which is strangely slow)
<nhocht> how to login Facebook on ubuntu?
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: What sort of message should I be looking for?
<MahaVishnu> nhocht, someone told you already ?
<jatoo> I'm trying to use the program "xindy" on Ubuntu Server 10.04.3, but I can't install it: "Package xindy is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jatoo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package xindy has no installation candidate".  Does anyone know why this might be?  Or how I can fix it?
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, errors, you can pastebin it if you like, did it boot in to ro mode again ?
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: yeah, its booting to cmd prompt and i have no (quick) way to get the text off of it
<xMopx> the only thing that looks remotely looks like an error is....
<nhocht> how to login Facebook on ubuntu?
<nhocht> how to login Facebook on ubuntu?
<nhocht> how to login Facebook on ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> nhocht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xMopx> "Lost interrupt: Status 0x59"
<xMopx> and "This should not happen! Data will be lost" immediately after
<kouellette> Hello, Looking for something similar to GeekTools for Mac to run on Ubuntu.
<xangua> !info cindy lucid | jatoo
<xangua> but it looks like it is on oneiric jatoo
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, so it boots to a tty. with ro file system ?
<ubottu> jatoo: Package cindy does not exist in lucid
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: yeah.
<jatoo> !info cindy lucid
<xangua> !info xindy | jatoo :P
<ubottu> jatoo :P: xindy (source: xindy): index generator for structured documents like LaTeX or SGML. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (oneiric), package size 1452 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<jatoo> xangua: ok, i'm not calling it directly, it's being called (i believe) by makeglossaries
<jatoo> xangua: so i'll have to install it manually somehow?
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: I am using 10.04.3 (older version is necessary for some specific software)
<xMopx> if its important./
<ServerTechLaptop> Can i use the older ubuntu ui in 11.10?
<salty> jatoo it says xindy is in the universe repositories
<xangua> !gnome2 | ServerTechLaptop
<ubottu> ServerTechLaptop: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<czardoz> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ServerTechLaptop> !notunity
<jpmh> I have a brand new computer - lap top that I want to put ubuntu on - I have a memoryt stick that boots and runs live perfectly - the computer has Win7.  I am not being offered the option to install and preserve Windoze - why not?
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: fsck says the FS is clean too. Rebooting just brings me back to the same thing though :/
<coolstar> Does anyone here know how to output to a console from an NPAPI plugin in firefox?
<ServerTechLaptop> ._. could you work that out?
<salty> jatoo sorry it says it was deleted
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, yea I was about to tell you to try that hrm.
<ServerTechLaptop> !notunity | ServerTechLaptop
<ubottu> ServerTechLaptop, please see my private message
<coolstar> The plugin I'm making will be open source and will help ubuntu or any linux user in general. (It will not be for Mac or Windows)
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, did you find errors in dmesg? if not just try a ... sudo mount -o remount,rw
<jatoo> salty: why would it have been deleted?
<nhocht> oh
<nhocht> my god
<nhocht> dd
<nhocht> shit
<coolstar> Anyone?
<nhocht> dcm
<nhocht> chung may
<nhocht> im mom de
<FloodBot1> nhocht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salty> i'm reading that jatoo hold on
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: Nothing that would looks clearly like an error at all. Its rebooting after I fscked, I will try that when it comes back.
<urlin2u> jpmh, open gparted and look how many partitions are shown, imagebin it as well probably.
<nhocht> ./join ##game
<jpmh> urlin2u: and then what?
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, nothing like ATA and SSconnection reset or DRTY error type things?
<urlin2u> jpmh, there are partition amount limitations we are looking at that.
<xMopx> xMopx: Yeah, nothing. Ill look again if i should look for those specific things
<jpmh> urlin2u: also - is gparted on the live - I think I will need to do parted won't I?
<urlin2u> jpmh, it is on the live cd
<salty> jatoo start here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/xindy
<jpmh> urlin2u: booting right now
<jpmh> urlin2u: so, what are we going to look for?
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: "ata1: lost interrupt (Status 0x50)"
<urlin2u> jpmh, cool, many manufacturers send out the computers with 4 primaries which in a standard mbr set up is the max, but ubuntu will go in a extended.
<salty> jatoo it seems that it was no longer compatible unless you rebuilt it from source
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, do you have a bunch of soft resets ?
<urlin2u> jpmh, the rule is 4 primaries or 3 primaries and a extended.
<jatoo> salty: i see... so, does this mean i'll need to build it from source myself?
<jpmh> urlin2u: yep - that is the case - so now how do we get past that?
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: I saw those scroll by as its booting (I turned off quiet splash) but i havent spotted any. Ill grep when its done
<salty> try that link that was in that page... they seemed to have rebuilt another bianry of the app
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, you can also check /var/log/syslog with cat
<urlin2u> jpmh, pastebin a svreen shot of gparted, you want to use the windows virtual partitioner to resize the ntfs's
<xMopx> Alright.
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, it would be weird for an ssd to fail though wouldn't it?
<urlin2u> !imagebin | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: Yeah. I only got it this summer, too.
<salty> jatoo, yes you'll have to build from source ... it's dependencies will have to be met
<urlin2u> jpmh, have you done a backup of the windows yet?
<jatoo> salty: sigh... ok.  latex is always a nightmare!  thanks for your help!
<salty> np and yw
<jatoo> salty: oh, where did you find that information, btw?
<jpmh> urlin2u: the windoze is brand new - so we can always recover if we need to - onky reason I want to keep it is in case of a warranty call - do not intend to use it
<salty> jatoo https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/xindy/2.3-2
<RokcStar> hey i need some help. ive never installed an app from a .tar file before.
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: It seems to of stalled here: http://i.imgur.com/gMWkA.jpg
<urlin2u> jpmh, the ubuntu install will install grub as the bootloader you may loose the recovery or at least easy use of it.
<jpmh> ok - makes sense
<RokcStar> i have extracted the files into a folder. i have files such as autogen.sh, configure.ac, and makefile.am. Are these files used to install the application?
<gmachine_24> Hi. I need the command line command please to restore GRUB - it is like something grub2 ... After an Ubuntu install my Windows won't boot. Thank you.
<urlin2u> jpmh, you want to cover you you know what. :D
<urlin2u> your*
<urlin2u> gmachine_24, what can you boot to now?
<gmachine_24> urlin2u, Ubuntu
<jpmh> urlin2u: appreciate that - so when we have backed it upwhat are we going to do?
<urlin2u> gmachine_24, run sudo update-grub
<gmachine_24> urlin2u, ok. many thanks.
<LinoSP> DaZ: Bye and thx for your help ;)
<urlin2u> jpmh, if you have 4 partitions you will have to loose one and put a extended in, this will likely include resizing a windows partition to have room for the extended.
<gmachine_24> urlin2u, that did it. thanks again.
<urlin2u> gmachine_24, no problem.
<osadmin> Anyone: on the cloud controlloer (oneiric) i installed openstack-dashboard and got "Error importing middleware django_openstack.middleware.keystone" when trying to start the service. Can anyone please help me. I have looked around the web and other have the same issue. but I see no real success
<jpmh> urlin2u: how do I know which one I can give up, I assume that one is Windoze and one is Windoze recovery, correct.?
<RokcStar> anyone want to help. i am trying to install an application that i downloaded. there are files such as configure.ac, autogen.sh and makefile.am. How can i use these files to install the app?
<salty> RokcStar, is there a README file in there?
<RokcStar> yes but its empty
<salty> well the simplest way to see is to run through your basic build commands
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, it has an I/o error on a certain sector. maybe try whiping the ssd and do a fresh install ?
<urlin2u> jpmh, you probably have a firmware and a boot partition and the recovery and windows install. generally the boot or firmware can be removed, but they can be be anywhere on the hard drive and are rather small. Trying to guide you way ahead of time completely is not the best method, other then to give you the general info.
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: im on the second install tonight :(. First one ended up the same way, I fscked it and it didnt go anywhere so I did a second install
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, is ubuntu the only thing on it ?
<urlin2u> jpmh, in other words without seeing the HD itself with a screenshot of gparted makes it harder to help.
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: I have OSX on another partition
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, that works fine im guessing ?
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: Yeah. just booted back into it to test
<Guest42229> Hi
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, yea could be something with ext4 cause I do see something about -30 error on your macbook picture but I can't find anything about that online....
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, what software *must* you use 10.04 for ?
<xMopx> Hmm. So reinstall using EXT2 (or 3)
<salty> RokcStar, usually the files that are extracted are used for build and/or installation of that app
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: Rivendell
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, whats that?
<jpmh> urlin2u: I see the small one - realistically it is obvious - the big one is widoze and the second is named as windoze recovery - so do I just convert the one that was the boot to an extended one - and resize?
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, there is no reason ext4 shouldn't work on your system. did you let ubuntu auto partition it ?
<urlin2u> jpmh, without a screen shot I am very uncomfortable beyond this point to be honest.
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: Rivendell is an audio automation system. Its what some radio stations and internet radio use to control audio/imaging/ads.
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: And I did not, I did it manually. Made the one partition, set it as ext4, checked to format it, and set mount as /.
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, and is rivendell not in the repos for 11.10 or something ?
<cpgo> salty: I installed the deb for 10.10 and it worked. My fonts dont look the same in 10.04 still (compared to my other pc running 10.10 - may actually be 11.04). Is there any other package I need to upgrade to get the new truetype rendering in 10.04?
<jpmh> I am fine - i know which one - I know how to re-size - but how do I convert the one I do not need?
<salty> cpgo let me see
<urlin2u> jpmh, your self confidence is great but I have rules about advising without solid info.
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: yeah. its not in the official repos, theres one out there (tryphron or something ) that has 10.04 packages
<jpmh> urlin2u: lol - ty - your advise is all I needed I see how to convert - ty
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, you could always just try to let ubuntu auto partition it should work next to osx ( and you could probably build rivendell from source on 11.10 ) im really not sure why it's not working. maybe to do with being a macbook somehow on 10.04 but I thought they worked fine.
<salty> cpgo which package was that again that you installed?
<cpgo> salty: libfreetype6
<robin0800> cpgo: if you install gnome-tweak-tool you can set font properties
<salty> there you go...  try that cpgo
<xMopx> MahaVishnu: yeah its weird. Ill see what I can get working on another version tomorrow
<cpgo> robin0800: is that for Smoothing/Hinting settings?
<xMopx> I gotta go to bed. Thanks for the help, MahaVishnu !
<robin0800> cpgo: yes
<MahaVishnu> xMopx, no problem. hope you get it workng.
<cpgo> robin0800: is that different from Appeareance->Fonts->Details?
<urlin2u> jpmh, here is a excellent website, just be aware that if you remove the boot partition you want to install the correct boot files from a windows 7 recovery or install disc to the C partition.  http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/index.html
<Learner> hi, my computer crashes when launching 11.10  gives me: "Busy Box V.1.1.17.1 built-in shell (ash)"
<robin0800> cpgo: this is for 11.10 you perhaps don't need this there is no appearance/fonts in 11.10
<urlin2u> jpmh, we have a script you can run that will show what is where and how the boot files sit now for windows if you want.
<RokcStar> oh man now i cant log into my profile!
<RokcStar> its so weird! my password is not working...
<urlin2u> RokcStar, you the only profile
<Learner> hi, im having some issues...  my computer crashes when launching 11.10  gives me: "Busy Box V.1.1.17.1 built-in shell (ash)" does anybody know what it means?
<RokcStar> i think so i only set one username when i installed xubuntu
<RokcStar> i can see my username but my password doesnt work now
<cpgo> robin0800: yea, Im on 10.04 and I want the same font rendering that 10.10+ has (after truetype patents expired)
<urlin2u> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<salty> cpgo have you done an update and have you allowed all the repositories to be used?
<abraoximenes> hello
<urlin2u> RokcStar, here is a reset link. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<idlemind324> lol only seeing your response urlin2u i was omg phishing
<idlemind324> but it's not
<cpgo> salty: adding 10.10 repos to 10.04?
<cpgo> or the multiverse/etc repos?
<RokcStar> oh hey Guest accounts works
<salty> no... cpgo alot of times when you install something the dependencies will be added on the next update ... and some times the dependencies are in the universe multiverse and/or backport repositories
<Socket-> Hey guys I have a mounted virtual disk: /dev/sdb1 on /media/DATA type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,allow_other,blksize=4096)  and I wondered if I should ever do maintaince on it. Does it need to be fsck'd or defragged or anything? I dont know  alot abou the fuseblk filesystem
<RokcStar> ok now this is weird...
<RokcStar> i clicked Lock on the guest account and now its asking for a passowrd but ..i dont know it..
<cpgo> salty: ok, sec
<RokcStar> the username is guest-CTR7Ce
<arooni-mobile> i have a huge folder of bit torrent downloads.  is there some way to know which are video files and filter them?  i.e. a video library app etc?  i have ebooks/audio/video in there
<RokcStar> what in the world is going on with ubuntu these days i cant go back in from the screensaver onto the guest account that i clicked to go in because i couldnt go into my main profile??
<RokcStar> oh nooo
<salty> RokcStar, did you install something new?
<RokcStar> i was installing a clock application then i restarted
<Folklore> ps isn't showing all processes
<Folklore> anyone know why?
<RokcStar> this is soo weird. why doesnt a guest user ask for a password
<salty> Folklore, try 'ps aux'
<RokcStar> i hate this
<Folklore> thx
<salty> yw
<RokcStar> the screensaver is saying "i assume that null passwords means no password" but im trying to tell it why its even asking for a password when i didnt even put one to log into the guest account inthe first place..this is so stupid
<TheExplorer> Hello Question for anyone who understands LVM and "Soft"-Raid: Is there a way to nest disk images in a RAID0, to provide 1 of 3 redundancy?
<RokcStar> this definitely looks like a design flaw of xubuntu
<urlin2u> RokcStar, I doubt it.
<RokcStar> then can you tell me why this is happening?
<salty> !password | RokcStar
<ubottu> RokcStar: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<RokcStar> i clicked guest account and it let me in and after i clicked lock screen it asks me for a password and now its saying wrong password
<urlin2u> RokcStar, I can't because I don't know every tweak you have made I suspect you don't either, do a hard shutdown and change the passwd in your account, or think maybe when you could not get in the caps lock might have been on.
<urlin2u> RokcStar, why would you go to the guest and hit the lock screen when your own personal pasword was not working that makes no sense . :D
<salty> RokcStar, i have seen where peolpe accidently put spaces before the password and didn't know it
<RokcStar> i havent done anything i only just installed xubuntu
<RokcStar> then i updated it then i tried installing a clock app
<bf4648> what's the best torrent in ubuntu?
<urlin2u> !best | bf4648
<ubottu> bf4648: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bf4648> as a bot?
<bf4648> huh?
<poz> i love you ubottu
<salty> lol.. me too
<aeon-ltd> bf4648: just use whatever you like within the limits of your system
<aeon-ltd> bf4648: or use rtorrent. :)
<poz> I have a problem
<RokcStar> ok now i am hitting restart and then i click Restart again when the window pops up and it just goes back to the login
<urlin2u> bf4648, that is the channel bot, the 3 most choose in ubuntu are deluge, transmission, or vuze
<RokcStar> ...grrrr
<aeon-ltd> poz: ask, all in one line
<poz> my wireless will not work
<TheExplorer> ext4 for lvm-raid?
<bf4648> well, honestly...a friend of mine recommended me one but I can't find where I wrote it down
<poz> its grayed out
<poz> i want to go "wireless enable" but its gray
<poz> i am using ubuntu 11.1
<salty> poz , is your wireless enabled?
<poz> no
<poz> im plugged in right now
<RokcStar> my password is not working. my guest account locked me out. the restart and shutdown options dont even do what theyr'e supposed to..this is so strange...
<bf4648> ok, I'm new...deluge, transmission or vuze...are they torrents?
<poz> i dont know what to say RokcStar. I am new here
<urlin2u> bf4648, they are torrent apps
<RokcStar> ok i will unplug the power cord...will that ruin the system???
<bf4648> looks like I can download them from ibtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/Download
<twocarlo> whats the process name of firestarter firewall ?
<RokcStar> does unplugging the machine ruin ubuntu?
<bf4648> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTorrent -- interesting
<CoolStar> RokcStar: Try pressing Ctrl+Alt+f1
<nrdb> atm the <alt> key can be used to drag a window without using the title bar... the key used, could be configured in previous versions   , I can't find anywhere to change it with this new install... With ccsm I completly disabled the 'Move Window' plugin... in gconf-editor I found some entries for compiz->move, I changed those... but the <alt> can still move the window... how do I change the key or turn it off all together?
<urlin2u> nrdb, you might try #compiz
<nrdb> urlin2u, ok
<urlin2u> nrdb, what you want is a bit cutom I think.
<urlin2u> custom*
<MahaVishnu> trying to use an nvidia gefore 430 gt w/ an integrated intel 915. can someone help me set this up? right now I only see the monitor connected via vga from the 915 and no X. im sure I need so edit Xorg but not sure what to do.
<CoolStar> Does Ubuntu 11.10 have support for OpenCL?
<CoolStar> I know it has OpenGL and OpenAL, but I want to know about OpenCL
<urlin2u> CoolStar, not sure if this answers your question. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAyNTg
<RokcStar> ok guys i unplugged my system but now ubuntu gets stuck
<sgo11> hi, which application do people use to store their passwords? thanks.
<RokcStar> all i have to say is..wow
<urlin2u> RokcStar, funny that is what I have been saying, just out of curiosity how long have yo been using open source?
<urlin2u> you*
<RokcStar> i really want to be good on ubuntu and not be a noob but if ihave to go and read so many articles to fix my password and then to fix my startup problems idont think ican ever actually use it :/
<nrdb> urlin2u, costom! .... all I want to do is change the default key... it was easy to do before 'unity'
<RokcStar> url i used to use ubuntu when version 7 came out but now everything looks so different
<urlin2u> nrdb, compiz is a plugin in the unity desktop, I'm sure what you want is possible, I have just never seen anybody ask for it specifically, you have to have some patience and good google foo.
<RokcStar> and i never learned commands and now with the new versions even the menus are not the same so i always feel stupid on this even to change something little ihave to go read articles
<urlin2u> RokcStar, maybe its not for you, it does take a bit of patitnce and getting used to.
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  Is there a way to list all sshfs directories currently mounted  on the local system?
<urlin2u> patience*
<mattscloud> Wddup geeks :D
<RokcStar> im not giving up
<RokcStar> i dont want to deal with windows anymore everything is a virus nowadays
<JokesOnYou77> RokcStar: Never give up! never surrender!
<RokcStar> even flash drives get viruses the computer world is so stupid now
<JokesOnYou77> RokcStar: http://hak5.org/usb-switchblade
<JokesOnYou77> Flash drives ARE viruses :)
<MahaVishnu> trying to use an nvidia gefore 430 gt w/ an integrated intel 915. can someone help me set this up? right now I only see the monitor connected via vga from the 915 and no X. im sure I need so edit Xorg but not sure what to do.
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: This is likely far beyond my ability, but I'll give it a shot as it seems pretty quiet at the moment.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: 11.10
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: Ok.  And you can't get X to start at all?
<Abhijit> hi. kernel panic init not found error for kubuntu iso from usb. help
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: nah it just goes back to the tty7 right now hold on ill paste my xorg.
<JokesOnYou77> kk
<poz> salty!
<poz> its not working
<poz> does anyone here know how to unblock wireless?
<Nurse_Kun> So, I want to use the Play framework for Java, yet there's already this other program called 'play' with that namespace for audio stuff in Ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: I'm using an NVidia card now, but I've never tried to use dual cards, and definitely not with an intel integrated card.  You want an extended screen, not a separate x-session on each, right?
<w30> MahaVishnu, I got mine going by having jockey installed. It finds additional propriatory drivers for Nvidia cards and has a green button to install what it finds.
<poz> MahaVishnu, your here?!
<poz> i have a problem
<Nurse_Kun> How can I uninstall the audio 'play' so I don't have a conflict with the framework Play
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: hold on a minute im finishing it up.
<poz> so i have a wireless card in my laptop, it worked the other day. not it does not. the option to enable it is grayed out
<poz> now*
<JokesOnYou77> w30: Did you get it to work with multiple cards?  I installed the proprietary drivers as well, but I'm afraid that would only complicate things as Maha is trying to get a dual setup going
<JokesOnYou77> poz: I know this is silly, but have you tried restarting? Always works wonders for me
<poz> jokesonyou77, yes, many times
<dr_willis> poz you havent used any wireless on/off switch on the keybord?
<poz> i even undid and redid the stuff mahavishnu told me to do the other day to fix a boot problem
<poz> I have a wireless on/ off switch on my keybored. it also fails to work
<JokesOnYou77> try ifconfig and see if you have a wireless interface listed
<poz> it is listed
<poz> wait
<poz> its not listed there
<poz> but if i do iwconfig, it is listed
<dr_willis> poz on some laptops ive had to go to windows. use the switch to make sure its on and works. then it would work in linux
<poz> poz@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig
<poz> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:91:36:b4:0e
<poz>           inet addr:192.168.1.25  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<poz>           inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:91ff:fe36:b40e/64 Scope:Link
<poz>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<poz>           RX packets:239 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot1> poz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/767/596
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: "The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist. " ???
<poz> can i talk now?
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: 767596 sorry
<MahaVishnu> can barely see anything on irssi
<poz> so did that work?
<w30> MahaVishnu, ahh... you want one monitor for each card and use them both at the same time.  Gheeze.. I don't know if you can mix up a intel and a Nvidia driver.
<MahaVishnu> w30: I want like one screen for tty ( the intel ) and the other nvidia ( hdmi tv ) for X
<poz> that sounds complicated mahavishnu
<MahaVishnu> poz: I know its my crown jewel in my setup ;\
<poz> thanks dr_willis, ill try that
<Nurse_Kun> can you do that MahaVishnu ?
<Nurse_Kun> have one display of the tty on a screen and the other with X ?
<MahaVishnu> idk. I don't see why not?
<poz> why would you want it like that mahavishnu?
<Nurse_Kun> well, how would you associate the tty to the right monitor...
<MahaVishnu> poz: cause I plau xbox on my tv ( but I can run my music from a tty with ncmpccp) so I don;'t have to switch back and forth on my tv to see what music is playing.
<poz> whats a tty?
<poz> oh i see
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: Ok, I've actually seen a forum post with someone trying to do exactly what you're asking, and when I read it there was no successful conclusion, but I'll bet it is possible with a little jimmying
<Nurse_Kun> anyone know how to fix the namespace issue with play and play?
<Nurse_Kun> java play and sound play that is
<JokesOnYou77> wait, couldn't you just stream music to your xbox with vuze?
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77:lol thats not at all what I wan't to do.
<poz> or buy an mp3 player?
<MahaVishnu> my ubuntu computer is a pre amp for my amplifier.
<poz> lol sorry, that was a bad joke
<canthus13> bah. what's the command to show the hardware inventory? not lspci or lsusb.. the really involved one.
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: Ahhhh, ok then.  this is getting more and more interesting...
<Nurse_Kun> canthus13: /proc/ ?
<Nurse_Kun> it has lots of stuff in there ...
<Nurse_Kun> cat /proc/cpuinfo for ex
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: how so? the audio part is really unrelated matter.
<Nurse_Kun> or cat /proc/
<canthus13> Nurse_Kun: There's a command that pulls things like motherboard specs and capabilities, etc.
<poz> so basically you have two monitors and you want a specific graphics card to be associated with each one?
<researcher> how do I knwo how much RAM I have? Please teach me that command line
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: Well, the first step is really getting it to work at all, right? Then we would need to get a separate X server running on each card, or really on just the NVidia, right
<canthus13> Nurse_Kun: I might be able to dig what I need out of /proc/, but this command is much neater.
<goddard> whats up
<sgo11> In ubuntu software center, what is the number inside the brackets after the software name? eg: VLC Media Player (688)
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: I really don't know. from what i've seen my xorg should work I thought. we need an expert.
<canthus13> lshw. that's it.
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: Well..this isn't exactly expert, but I did catch some spelling errors
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: me too fixed em. such a small screen here. looking at it on my laptop now
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: you fixed, EmdSubSection, and the missing quotes on line 71?
<poz> wait, you guys are not experts?
<JokesOnYou77> poz: not even close :P
<poz> compared to me you guys are
<JokesOnYou77> poz: there are some people who have done some serious work with X, and I am definitely not one of them :P
<poz> how much work can be done on a letter?
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: yea still doesn't work
<JokesOnYou77> poz: The X-server is the program that creates the graphical user interface (GUI) for linux
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: I am usually pretty good at X but like you said this is complicated and I don't know for certain if it's possible.
<poz> oh i see, and tty?
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: well, I'm not sure about getting X to run on only one card, but even if you cant, you can always run a single X session across both and then put a term on the laptop, right?  Or does that not work either?  And is there anything enlightening in the Xorg log?
<cpgo> in compiz, if i remember correctly, there was a way to have a window resize to different portions of the screen (half width left, half width right, top, bottom, etc). Anyone know what its called?
<JokesOnYou77> poz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_%28Unix%29
<w30> MahaVishnu, I would think you would need two keyboards also. the Display command would be used to set things up.  DISPLAY 0:1  and Display 1:1 comes into my mind but the only thing I have ever done is set up X on my one monitor on a different tty.
<JokesOnYou77> poz: it's also used to refer to a virtual terminal iirc
<JokesOnYou77> cpgo: It's something like "grid" I think.  If you search for "Aero snap in Ubuntu" it will probably come up
<poz> thanks
<sasank> hi,guys
<poz> cpgo, i just drag the window to which ever side i want. it resizes itself
<MahaVishnu> w30: can I switch between the two cards then, like if i'm done on the tv switch to monitor somehow ?
<sasank> how can we do game programming
<cpgo> poz.. in ubuntu?
<cpgo> thanks JokesOnYou77
<poz> yes. its like windows 7
<ryanCH> sasank: we do it, that' how.
<ryanCH> :)
<JokesOnYou77> cpgo: I see in my ccsm that it is indeed called grid
<JokesOnYou77> cpgo: welcome :)
<sasank> which language is required
<cpgo> i guess its in the extras package, I dont see it
<ryanCH> sasank: pretty much any language can be used...
<ryanCH> sasank: C++ usually is used.
<cpgo> poz, doesnt work for me out of the box
<JokesOnYou77> Now that some people are here, can anyone tell me if there is a command that will list all directories currently mounted on the local machine usinf sshfs?
<w30> MahaVishnu, I am sure that it's done all the time on mainframes but Lord knows I am not the one to help you.
<poz> cpgo, humm... i dunno then. i have only been using ubuntu for a few days now
<ryanCH> sasank: using openGL or Allegro or SDL or DirectX for graphics libraries
<sasank> recently i had downloaded a game file and after installin it said it required a .net environment, where can i get
<cpgo> poz, its cool, glad its working for you :)
<goddard> where can i ask about Nvidia issues?
 * goddard has NVIDIA ISSUES!! ARGHH!!11!
<poz> i would like a show desktop button somewhere through. minimizing many windows is annoying
<ryanCH> sasank: you need the .net framework...  http://www.microsoft.com/net
<cpgo> poz, there is
<cpgo> default bottom left
<JokesOnYou77> goddard: you can ask here, but it looks like were a bit thin on high-power X-server expertise tonight
<poz> ubuntu 11.1?
<cpgo> ah
<cpgo> unity?
<sasank> i need a single compiler where i can run programs of my hice or which supports any language,what is it
<JokesOnYou77> ryanCH: can you use the .net environment in *nix?
<w30> poz, see if you have a panel applet for show desktop.
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: with mono, yes
<poz> i dont know what unity is. but sometimes i see it in the help file saying that "unity does 'this"
<JokesOnYou77> iceroot: mono?
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: or with wine and the real .net-thing
<iceroot> !mono | JokesOnYou77
<MahaVishnu> trying to use an nvidia gefore 430 gt w/ an integrated intel 915. can someone help me set this up? right now I only see the monitor connected via vga from the 915 and no X. im sure I need so edit Xorg but not sure what to do.
<w30> poz, add it if it shows one.
<ryanCH> JokesOnYou77: it allows you to tun .NET apps on linux
<poz> what is a panel applet? w38
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: hm, mono is the open-source implementation of .net
<ryanCH> JokesOnYou77: mono
<cpgo> poz, I guess thats why your window reszing works, must be a feature in unity
<poz> oh, yeah, that might be in
<w30> poz right click on your panel and look for add
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: Mono works great, although WinForms support is somewhat lacking (say, automatic clipboard operations do not work)
<JokesOnYou77> Cool, thanks guys.  Linux just gets better and better lol.  Now all I need to do is properly rewrite fstab and turn my Win7 partition into a vmdk and I never have to boot directly into Windows again :)
<ryanCH> i just stick with Java ;p
<sasank> learning ython or c?which is easy
<poz> w38, is the panel the thing that slides out on the left? nothing happends when i right click it
<ryanCH> sasank: you want C++, not C
<ryanCH> sasank: and not python. (interpreted language)
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: ive been trying to get ubuntu to work since 10.xx
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: You don't have to turn it into a vmdk
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: VirtualBox can boot real drives
<ryanCH> sasank: are you running Windows or Linux?
<sasank> linux
<goddard> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87070/nvidia-gtx-460m-laggy-display
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: I looked into that. From what I understand, running from a real partition requires first converting to a vmdk
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: ^^ thats my question
<theadmin> ryanCH: What's wrong with Python? It works great as a newbie language, though I'd suggest Ruby or Perl
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: No, it doesn't, it boots... a partition >.<
<sasank> what is trouble shooting
<w30> poz, oops, sorry. I forgot that you are using unity. Just switch to a new desktop.
<ryanCH> theadmin: sasank is looking for a good Game programming language
<poz> i guess i could get into that habit
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda -filename ~/sda.vdi (next, use "sda.vdi" as your vm's hard drive. It will boot from what is infact /dev/sda)
<ryanCH> theadmin: compiled languages are much easier in this area ;p
<iceroot> sasank: if you dont know anything about programing dont start with a game. also its off-topic here
<theadmin> ryanCH: oic
<poz> so i have another thing i want to do. i want to access my windows 7 drive safly. is this possible?
<theadmin> sasank: You probably want GameEditor or some stuff like that if you're so new to it
<theadmin> poz: Um, yes, Ubuntu comes with NTFS drivers
<ryanCH> sasank: yeah start by learning C++ then go on to other things...
<w30> poz I like rollup windows. I can look behind them that way also
<sasori> OT: wichi is smaller 1.2mm or 1.6mm ?
<theadmin> um, 1.2, duh
<sasori> k, thanks l
<JokesOnYou77> goddard: I would actually start by disabling unity.  I know some people like it, but I honestly can't stand it.  Though first I'd see if there are any proprietary drivers available, and if that doesn't fix it, try installing Xfce and using that and see if the problem persists
<iceroot> !ot | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cpgo> i thought that was a trick question lol
<sasank> i need a single compiler where i can run programs of any language?where can i get
<theadmin> sasank: Sorry, does not exist
<iceroot> sasank: there is nothing like that
<cpgo> sasank, netbeans has a wide range of languages
<w30> poz,  I switched from Unity to xfce4 to avoid being associated with that abortion.
<dpuser07> how is yesterday voteing
<poz> w38, what abortion?
<sasank> where can i get net beans
<theadmin> cpgo: netbeans ain't a compiler
<Cyph3r> what's the name of the off-topic channel, again?
<dr_willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<theadmin> Cyph3r: #ubuntu-offtopic
<poz> what cant people stand about unity jokesonyou77?
<Cyph3r> @theadmin, thanks
<cpgo> theadmin, its an ide, i know, but thats what I assumed he meant
<theadmin> lol since when vim is classified as an ide?
<dr_willis> please no unity ranting...
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: can we go over that one again, slowly?  And, if there anything I need to do if my windows partition is currently mounted (and while running it also has access to a shared data partition)?
<keepguessing> Hi ... I am trying to remote login into ubuntu 11.10 using nxclient[No Machine]. But All I see is a black screen that is not responsive. Has anyone successfully logged in into the UI of ubuntu 11.10 unity using No Machine / vnc?
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: Nah you need to unmount the partition for it to be bootable (actually, usable) in virtualbox
<sasank> can a simulation be written in a programmin language
<dr_willis> keepguessing:  with vnc i tend to use a light wm/desktop like lxde
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: So I also suggest adding a -partitions flag so it doesn't read the whole drive and only the partitions you need (like "... -partitions 5,3,2")
<poz> theadmin, how can i get ubuntu to show my windows 7 files safely? some forums warn me that if ubuntu crashes while the windows 7 drive is mounted, it permanently damages windows 7
<theadmin> poz: Nonsense
<JokesOnYou77> poz: A lot of more experienced users feel that it is too much gui and that it separates them from the more powerful utilities of the linux OS
<dr_willis> sasank:  most all things are writen in some programing language
<w30> poz, UNITY. I don't want to use it for the  5 years it is taking them to make it work right.
<MahaVishnu> does anyone know if it is possible to run Xorg on 2 video cards simultaneously (different screens)
<keepguessing> dr_willis: thanks let me see if it works :)
<Brian6705> I'm using Kubuntu and I have the little network traffic monitor on my desktop.  I'm noticing a steady ~50 KiB inbound traffic.  I can't figure out for the life of me what is causing it.  I just rebooted in hopes it was a phantom connection. How can I figure this out?
<sasank> i need  netbeans in offline ?where can i get
<Cyph3r> Question: I'm configuring CCSM, and I've run into a problem I've never gotten before...i have the "cube" until I enable "Cube reflection and deformation", where it turns into a cylinder (even though the mode is set to "None", which is the cube)
<dr_willis> MahaVishnu:  should be possible
<iceroot> sasank: from there website
<theadmin> Brian6705: Um, netstat might help
<poz> lol oh i see
<fish__> Hello! How can i remove or hide the dash in 11.10?
<theadmin> fish__: You need to change Unity to another desktop, e.g. XFCE
<MahaVishnu> dr_willis: can you look at my xorg and tell me what im doing wrong ?
<poz> i am not sure what unity is, but so far i like ubuntu
<Brian6705> theadmin, thanks.  I knew I was forgetting something simple
<sachin1112> i am having network problems with my ununtu 1.04
<sachin1112> ca anyone help?
<poz> me too sachin1112
<poz> but i can not help
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: ok, the windows system partition is set to automount at boot, it's at /windows, how do I unmount?
<fish__> theadmin: How? Im kinda new with Ubuntu.
<sasank> are any competitions based on any programmin language held
<dr_willis> MahaVishnu:  most likely i wont be able to tell. i just used the nvidia settings tool normally
<keepguessing> dr_willis: I see that lxde is a complete different desktop environment. I wanted to know if something worked with unity/kubuntu.
<theadmin> fish__: Meh then, I suggest you just download and install Xubuntu, will work better for you
<MahaVishnu> dr_willis: when I enable my intel chip in the bios, ubuntu makes it take over ( i had a config from nvidia-tool ) and it uses the intel chip and I get no X
<A_J> *waves at dr_willis / theadmin *
<cpgo> does anyone know which packages are responsible for font rendering (besides libfreetype6)?
<theadmin> yo A_J
<sasank> does simulation programs require any hardware intrepreter
<theadmin> cpgo: xft probably
<theadmin> cpgo: Or whatever the package is called
<iceroot> sasank: its offtopic here as already said
<theadmin> cpgo: And xfs (the X Font Server)
<poz> who is going to help me get my windows 7 files mounted?
<dr_willis> keepguessing:  a lot of the time its the special compisiting effects of unity and kde, that can break and slow down vnc and nx. thats why i use lxde on them
<MahaVishnu> poz: look up /etc/fstab windows 7
<theadmin> poz: wtf is your problem anyway? mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdxy /media/win
<poz> theadmind is mean :(
<garden92> anyone know where i can download vmware player 4 for linux?
<cpgo> thank you theadmin
<sasank> what's difference btwn writin pograms and coding programs
<dr_willis> MahaVishnu:  if you are using one of those optimus nvidia/intel combo laptops.. ive no ideas. you are lucky they even work at all. ;)
<theadmin> sasank: None, bah, ask somewhere else, this is NOT related to Ubuntu
<iceroot> sasank: stop offtopic here!!
<theadmin> Jeebus
<MahaVishnu> dr_willis: no its a desktop . intel core i3. integrated 915 video / nvidia gefore gt430 hdmi pciexpress.
<theadmin> (s)he's annoying >.<
<dr_willis> MahaVishnu:  ive only done it with 2 nvidia cards
<iceroot> sasank: #programming, ##c++, ##c, #python, #perl, #bash, #java
<keepguessing> dr_willis: giving ur suggestion a try :)
<MahaVishnu> dr_willis: fair enough. but why does the intel chip take over causing me to lose any X at all when I enable it in the bios, thus not allowing me to use nvidia-tool or whatever.
<dr_willis> keepguessing:  i vnc using lxde all the time. not like i need fancy desktop for a vnc session
<dr_willis> MahaVishnu:  no idea
<sasank> does bootin any operatin system in pc requires some procedure
<MahaVishnu> dr_willis: ok. guess its just like someone told me before it's not compatible to use intel+nvidia modules? anyway thanks for the info. ill have to try again some time.
<theadmin> sasank: It needs a bootloader
<poz> poz@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdxy /media/win
<poz> [sudo] password for poz:
<poz> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdxy': No such file or directory
<poz> that failed
<Peddy> I have deleted the contents of some files, fortunately I have made a backup,  how can I restore those individual files? Thanks!
<dr_willis> MahaVishnu:  i have used onbord nvidia + nvidia pcie card befor
<theadmin> poz: Duh, replace "sdxy" with something like "sda1" or whatever your windows partition is
<sasank> is it hardware or software
<poz> how do i figure out what my windows partition is?
<theadmin> poz: Is it labelled?
<uday> poz : use dmesg command tofigure the partition
<iceroot> poz: depending how you did the backup
<dr_willis> !mount | poz
<ubottu> poz: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<iceroot> poz: sorry wrong nick
<MahaVishnu> dr_willis: well. I have seperate "device" "screen" and "monitor" sections. but nothing happens when I start lightdm. it just switches me to tty7 where are the x log files kept at again ?
<Cyph3r> Question: I'm configuring CCSM, and I've run into a problem I've never gotten before...i have the "cube" until I enable "Cube reflection and deformation", where it turns into a cylinder (even though the mode is set to "None", which is the cube). Any ideas
<theadmin> Peddy: What kind of backup?
<iceroot> Peddy: depending how you did the backup
<dr_willis> MahaVishnu:  /var/log normally
<sasank> where can i download netbeans
<theadmin> sasank: Their site.
<iceroot> sasank: from there website
<iceroot> sasank: as already said
<Peddy> theadmin, iceroot, It was the included backup tool in 11.10 (I think the backend is duplicity?)
<ganimede> poz if you dont know your windows partition number, install gparted to have a look at them
<iceroot> Peddy: deja-dup i guess
<sasank> is it free
<poz> oh ok
<theadmin> Peddy: umm... Oh, sorry, I'll pass there, I haven't used Ubuntu since 10.04
<Peddy> theadmin, no worries
<ganimede> poz but just look, dont mess with that tool
<iceroot> Peddy: at restore you can define to put everything in a specal folder, there you can pick up the files you need
<Peddy> iceroot, i am looking at that command now
<Peddy> iceroot, oh yeah, but I just want one or two files that need to be restored
<Peddy> iceroot, and I don't have the hard disk space to make an entire restoration of my home drive
<theadmin> sasank: Just google it already and you'll find your answers
<iceroot> Peddy: never used the restore-function but as it seems you only can restore everyathing
<poz> poz@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/win
<poz> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<poz> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<poz> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<FloodBot1> poz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poz> im sorry floodbot1
<theadmin> poz: Sounds like this drive is already mounted... Open the filemanager and see if you can find it
<Peddy> thanks iceroot. I seem to remember a command in nautilus' context menu when clicking on a file, that was like "restore previous version" - but it's gone now
<theadmin> Peddy: Um, you might be confusing nautilus with Windows Explorer
<sasank> wher can i get c++
<iceroot> sasank: sudo apt-get install g++
<poz> i dont know where to find it
<theadmin> sasank: You don't "get" c++, you get a c++ compiler. Ubuntu comes with one, it's called g++
<ganimede> sasank, install the gcc suite
<Peddy> theadmin, nope, I don't run or use windows that much
<poz> in the file system somewhere?
<theadmin> poz: Um, okay, pastebin the output of "mount | grep /dev/sda2"
<ganimede> sasank on a second though, it should be already on your computer. type Ctrl+Alt+T and then "g++ --version"
<poz> poz@ubuntu:~$ mount | grep /dev/sda2
<poz> /dev/sda2 on /host type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<theadmin> poz: There it is, it's in /host
<sasank> where can i get gcc suite
<iceroot> !repos | sasank
<ubottu> sasank: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<theadmin> sasank: in APT. You were told A THOUSAND OF GODDAMN TIMES
<theadmin> Gosh, this is so annoying >.<
<theadmin> Offtopic and silly
<poz> omg yes!
<poz> thanks theadmin!!!
<Peddy> theadmin is the best person
<ganimede> poz from a console type "locate System32" if it is indexed, will tell you where the partition is mounted (2 levels above)
<poz> i found it ganimede. thank you though!
<theadmin> Peddy: I ain't, I'm one of the most awful people I know :D
<poz> you can be very mean..
<sasank> in gsc suite ,can i run c++ programs
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: I was looking at the command you gave me, it looks like it is creating some kind of vmdk?
<Peddy> theadmin, and humble as well! Truly an ambassador for the Ubuntu community.
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: if i wanted to install another desktop enviornment i'd probably just intall OpenSUSE since it makse it so darn simple
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: i got the Nvidia drivers istalled
<dr_willis> ntfs here is shown using the fuseblk filesystem . not ntfs-3g
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: That vmdk (actually, it creates a vdi, I have no idea why it's called "createrawVMDK" >.<) is some sort of a "link" to a real drive
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: i can disable unity?
<Peddy> Is anyone on 11.10 having issues with the "devices" area disappearing from Nautilus pane?
<sasank> ok i found g++ version ,can i run c++ programs here
<theadmin> sasank: You can...
<JokesOnYou77> goddard: There's definitely a way to just use gnome, but I don't remember how for 11.10.  I'm still on 11.04
<somsip> !nounity | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> Peddy: I ain't humble... I'm crazy... You can PM me if you want to find out more about me :D
<sasank> in this it does'nt show run command
<ganimede> sasank you may compile them, like g++ myprogram.cpp -o myprogram
<cpgo> theadmin, thanks, I found libxft2 and xfstt. Do you know if there are others?
<theadmin> sasank: g++ something.cpp -o something.out
<ganimede> sasank then run myprogram
<theadmin> cpgo: No, unfortunately, sorry
<dr_willis> !compile | sasank
<ubottu> sasank: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: cool!  Do you remember where you got that from and/or what versions of VirtualBox it works with properly?  I'm just paranoid about breaking my systems by messing it up
<cpgo> theadmin, ok np, thanks for your time
<sasank> whwt is the use of g++
<cpgo> compile your code
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: All versions starting with 3.x if I recall right, and I got that from the VirtualBox manual :D
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: so basically your screwed that is how much Unity is broken?
<ganimede> sasank it transform a text file in format cpp source code into a machine code, that your computer may eventually execute
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: sweet!  going to try it right now.  One last thing tho, how do I know which number partition(s) to point it to?  I know that windows has some system reserved partition, and then some programs start numbering partitions at 0 and some at 1...
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: vbox numbers starting with 0 iirc
<ganimede> sasank but if you have such questions, maybe you need to read a good book first. start with C, kernighan/ritchie 'the c programming language second edition'
<JokesOnYou77> goddard: not exactly, its just that it takes a fair amount of graphics processing I think.
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: Not so sure though, let me look it up
<sasank> if a text written in g++,how can we delete,where it does'nt happen by pressin backspce key
<iceroot> ganimede: that book is from bjarne stroustroup (imo)
<JokesOnYou77> goddard: and did you see the ubottu message somsip sent you?
<somsip> goddard: nah - just install another WM/DE if you don't like unity. Current score is about 48% keep it, 52% use something else
<iceroot> ganimede: the founder of c++
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: See section 9.8.1 of the VirtualBox User Manual, "Using a raw host hard disk from a guest"
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: you're my hero :)
<ganimede> iceroot c++ yes, but seems far too advanced for him
 * theadmin gets too many undeserved compliments today
<ganimede> iceroot, i have suggested c not c++
<node11> hi
<iceroot> ganimede: ah sorry you are right
<dr_willis> it pays to readthe vbox docs.. ad warnings about doing that trick JokesOnYou77
 * cpgo takes back ty's for theadmin
<poz> who is theadmin?
<cpgo> you know that guy from harry potter whos name they cant say
<ganimede> the kernighan-ritchie is more a guide for newcomers, the stroustroup will lose him from chapter 1 with templates and other things. and he never mentions how to compile, btw :D
<cpgo> yea, thats him
 * theadmin is not a guy at all :P
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: warnings? and which trick?  I
<poz> lol
<poz> theadmin, what is your age?
<cpgo> neither is harry potter, but I get offtopic :P
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  using vbox to boot/access a real physical disk
<jobud9> this be the ubuntu help channel?
<theadmin> poz: Um, this is too private to discuss in the channel. PM me.
<theadmin> jobud9: Yes.
<poz> this is a help channel?!
<nopf> 11.10 standard install (via wubi) ... may i select 'classic ubuntu' or such? and without a mouse?
<poz> i thought it was just a place to talk about ubuntu stuff
<cpgo> poz try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: I've read the section of the ducumentation before, but at the time it was a bit over my head, and there was a 4.xx version of VBox that broke this utility and I wasn't particualrly satisfied with what I had heard on the forums for it.  And more importantly, what warnings would you add?
<poz> oh
<ganimede> nopf try with tabs, spaces and enters. i dont have a virtual partition at hand to try an install right now
<nopf> ganimede: oh thanks, that was easy :) ... tab, then space, let me select ubuntu 2d. thanks
<ganimede> poz it should be in my opinion, but quickly people that need things ask the community
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  last i read the manual they basically said using vbox to access a real physical drive could result in data loss.. i think they even had it in big bold letters.. it was not advised to use that feature
<jobud9> well then, I am looking at my half installed copy of ubuntu server, and it is asking me to insert disk labeled "Ubuntu-Server 10.04.3 LTS _Lucid Lynx - Release amd64 (20110719.2)" where do I get this file?
<pransala1> hi guys. byoby seems to keep crashing on me which is.. highly annoying. where would its logs go so i can see why?
<theadmin> dr_willis: It always worked without any trouble for me, but data gets very corrupted if you attempt booting the OS which is the host OS
<ganimede> a new kernel just landed
<poz> oh ok
<yamahaalex37> is ubu10 better than 11?
<yamahaalex37> 11 wouldnt install for me
<ganimede> may need to reboot in a few second
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: now I remember why I didn't try it before! lol
<yamahaalex37> oh, i was trying ubuntu alternate
<yamahaalex37> what does that mean
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: out of curiosity, have you tried running from a raw partition before?
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  ive only used it i special rescue cases ;)
<nopf> ganimede: hm, this is ubuntu2d only, not classic... better than nothing though
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: As stated above: It always worked without any trouble for me, but data gets very corrupted if you attempt booting the OS which is the host OS
<poz> i have a lot of little problems, some of which are: getting the desktop background to change every 15 mins, removing the guest account, removing a few of the indicators at the top right of my screen, ect...
<sasank> i have written a c++ program in g++,where i cannot run ,how can i run my program.there are only file,editview,terminal,help options
<theadmin> sasank: g++ file.cpp -o file.out
<sasank> wher  can i write this statement
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: so I just need to be very careful about what a point to where when creating the .vdi.  To your knowledge, is there any danger to accessing data on a shared partition with both the VirtualOS and the host?
<nevyn> JokesOnYou77: umm that requires co-ordination
<ganimede> back, new kernel up and running
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: Again, on the host the partition MUST BE UNMOUNTED before it will work in Virtualbox (otherwise it fires an error saying something about "Drive not ready"
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77: vbox has a share feature.  for shareing a directory. ;)
<nevyn> so vmware has support for a host filesystem thingy (it looks like a network filesystem to the guest)
<poz> i have a lot of little problems, some of which are: getting the desktop background to change every 15 mins, removing the guest account, removing a few of the indicators at the top right of my screen, ect...
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JokesOnYou77> The thing is, I use a shared partition, /data (primary NTFS partition) and that's where I keep all of my files, and Virtualizing my Win7 partition won't be particularly useful if I can't get to any of my files without breaking something
<sasank> i have written (g++ file.cpp -0 file out),wher my program does'nt run even ,how can i execte my program
<jobud9> again, I am looking at my half installed copy of ubuntu server, and it is asking me to insert disk labeled "Ubuntu-Server 10.04.3 LTS _Lucid Lynx - Release amd64 (20110719.2)" where do I get this file?
<poz> i have a lot of little problems, some of which are: getting the desktop background to change every 15 mins, removing the guest account, removing a few of the indicators at the top right of my screen, ect...
<nevyn> JokesOnYou77: insert the cd ?
<cpgo> sorry to bug you again theadmin, could libcairo have a hand in it?
<theadmin> cpgo: Not sure
<MahaVishnu> dr_willis: I got it working I think.
<ganimede> sasank read the kernighan ritchie. anyway it is -o (o for output) not -0 (zero), and what follows is the name of the output file, without spaces between file and out, and you may remove the out part completely on unix/linux
<poz> should i just leave? it seems like everyone else has real problems where i just want to learn about how to do stuff
<JokesOnYou77> poz: you should stay!  The more you stick around, the more opportunity you have to learn
<JokesOnYou77> MahaVishnu: !!!!! Pleaze post a tutorial somewhere!
<nevyn> JokesOnYou77: it's asking for the install cd
<ganimede> sasank, you are welcome, but trying to do things that need more time and knowledge to be mastered than a quick fix on a chat
<JokesOnYou77> nevyn: I think you're being a little over-zelous with your tab-completion
<nevyn> JokesOnYou77: oops. sorry
<sasank> i feel confusin while readin books
<jobud9> my install cd is in the drive
<nevyn> jobud9: it's asking for the install cd
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: yea I got it working, want to see my  Xorg ?
<jobud9> @nevyn if you mean the cd I placed in the drive in the first place, it is there, unless I missed somthing
<ganimede> sasank ok, open a private and i will try to guide you
<w30> poz, #ubuntu-beginners might give you a slower pace on irc. join that also and switch back and forth.
<poz> thanks w38
<MahaVishnu> JokesOnYou77: hold on brb switching to xchat.
<JokesOnYou77> w30: there's a beginners channel??? wow...
<poz> lol sadly none of the beginners know how to find it :P
<sasank> while readin programs ,i cannot solve dobts
<ganimede> wow, interesting, didnt know about that other channel. i may have jumped the gun
<jobud9> where is the install cd?!?!?
<ganimede> on your desk
<sasank> in linux, how can increase my download speed
 * w30 goes off to join #ubuntu-going-to-bed-channel
<jobud9> seriously, where is this iso?
<ganimede> sasank it is already at the maximum, unlike windows
<sasank> how can i run my program in g++ version directl
<ganimede> jubud9 if you have downloaded it from www.ubuntu.com you should know, otherwise you can get it there
<jobud9> it does not make sense! I have downloaded the disk, and the disk is in the drive! but it is still rejecting the disk
<ganimede> sasank pvt me for that
<ganimede> have you written a cd using that .iso?
<sasank> i have downloded a linux.sh file ,is it a software file
<dsnyders> HI all!  What's the best way to ensure that the folder on my home theatre device has the same files as my download folder?  I don't want to overwrite files if they're already there.
<goddard> somsip: i like unity what I dont like is the fact it lags
<nopf> hm. i had wubi-install, made extra partition, copied everything there, did update-grub2, grub-install /dev/sda, *found* "ubuntu ... /dev/sda7" (the new partition) in grub menu. still i'm in the old (and slow?) wubi system. how to change?
<somsip> somsip: I suggested a solution
<somsip> goddard: I suggested a solution
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: im trying to find a fix to this situation... i have a good graphics processor so I doubt thats the problem
<dsnyders> sasank, It is a shell script, most likely.
<goddard> somsip: no one is questioning that
<cantfixthis> peanut butter
<somsip> goddard: then I leave you to chat amongst yourself
<sasank> can i run and write my programs in this linux.sh file
<cantfixthis> i need help
<ganimede> sasank, from the shell type "cat linux.sh | less" the first lines are normally explanatory comments
<JokesOnYou77> goddard: and the drivers didn't help?
<sasank> can it work in offline mode
<cantfixthis> i am trying to undo changes does ubuntu have an undo function like windows system restore
<ganimede> dunno what it does and cant find my crystal ball
<dsnyders> cantfixthis, I think there is something you can add that will do that, but I don't think it's there by default
<cantfixthis> what is it called?
<dsnyders> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: yep no help
<sasank> what can i do in linux.sh file
<goddard> JokesOnYou77: even tweaked the settings to put it on max performance instead of adaptive
<cantfixthis> omg i have to read!!??
<cantfixthis> grrr
<ganimede> i dont have that file, sasank
<cantfixthis> i just want apps i can install and click next next next done
<tightwork> apt-get install proftpd ... do you want to run inetd? yes. ... start service, fail .. check logs, nothing
<JokesOnYou77> goddard: beyond switching to pure gnome, I'm not really sure what to tell you.  One other good diagnostic would be to try a liveCD and see if that gives you the same problem
<sasank> i have downloaded a linux.sh file,but i don't know what it's use,please tell me
<dsnyders> sasank, what did you download it for?
<ganimede> it is a virus, sasank, delete it
<sasank> thanks
<dsnyders> HI all!  What's the best way to ensure that the folder on my home theatre device has the same files as my download folder?  I don't want to overwrite files if they're already there.
<sasank> while i was downloadi netbeans it asked me to download the linux.sh file
<JokesOnYou77> Time to check out my new fstab, back in a bit folks!
<dsnyders> Is this a job for rsync?
<Techdude101> dsnyders: rsync -ruv
<sasank> what is the site to get netbeans
<dsnyders> Techdude101, Thanks, I'll give that a go...
<tightwork> pretty cool ez ubuntu cant even get a ftp server going out of the box
<tightwork> smoke more ron
<zvention> hello, how do i remove the dash in 11.10?
<tightwork> oh september
<sasank> what is .net
<ActionParsnip> A Microsoft coding thing
<ganimede> a competitor of java, ported likewise java into the open community
<sasank> what is .net
<ganimede> it is a virtual machine that runs pcode
<ActionParsnip> !.net
<doc|home> anyone know if hard disk UUIDs change between distro versions? e.g. if I install from scratch? I'm expecting they don't
<theadmin> doc|home: If you don't format stuff, then it doesn't
<theadmin> doc|home: They're stored on the filesystem
<theadmin> doc|home: Same for labels :D
<doc|home> theadmin: how, in the FAT?
<doc|home> theadmin: ok, great, thanks!
<ganimede> in the partition table
 * doc|home nods, made sense when he said same for labels
<doc|home> thanks everyone
<theadmin> doc|home: s/he/she/; :P
<ActionParsnip> doc|home: good question, i believe not but you can always change fstab in liveCD if it does
<doc|home> theadmin: it!
<sasank> ok whwt is the use of linux.sh file
<Techdude101> sasank: What folder is it in?
<ActionParsnip> sasank: sounds like a script, but file extensions don't mean much in Linux
 * theadmin has finished setting up qingy... Finally a login manager that doesn't need X >.<
<A_J> sweet theadmin
<sasank> which is better os windows or linux
<theadmin> sasank: Whichever works for you
<doc|home> sasank: troll fail
<theadmin> sasank: They are too different to compare
<ActionParsnip> sasank: depends on needs
<Ansikt> So, I was thinking of switching my secondary linuxes from Backtrack to Kubuntu, but I want to keep the injection-patched WLAN drivers.  Is it possible to just...copy the kernel modules from one distribution to another?
<dsnyders> sasank, which is a better vehicle, a pickup or a sedan.
<sasank> too difficult to compare
<theadmin> Ansikt: Um, no, I don't think that'd work
<tightwork> probably a pickup in the long run, when zombies take over the world
<sasank> i need a editor to write programs,where can i get
<tightwork> the store bro
<tightwork> the store sells text editors
<tightwork> ask for it by name
<sam22> hail !! people of this channel !
<sam22> o/
<Ansikt> So, there's no way to copy drivers from one installation to another?  My understanding is that both are derivatives of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> sasank: try gedit   for a  coding IDE check the below
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Ansikt> sasank:  There's a whole bunch.  Check out the software-y thing that Ubuntu comes with,
<tightwork> Ansikt: all drivers are generally packaged into the dist
<ActionParsnip> Ansikt:  could try it, its free to try
<tightwork> maybe have to probe the module and add it to startup if its a addon card
<A_J> sasank Windows Sucks Balls, get Linux
<sasank> doe linux os provide any tool for writin and running programs
<dsnyders> sasank, linux is not for the faint of heart.  It is for the people who like to take things apart and put them back together.  If you want a shiny, clickity-click experience, then stick with windows.  If you want to get a look at the workings behind the scene, then get linux.
<Techdude101> Ansikt: You can download replacement drivers that support injection, trying to find the site now
<ActionParsnip> A_j: not in all situations dude
<tightwork> man y ou guys cant spot a troll?
<Ansikt> tightwork:  Ubuntu provides a module for my card, it jsut doesn't do what I want.
<tightwork> welcome to the Internet
<sam22> dsnyders with the age of internet learning linux is easier than before. so the only thing he needs is time and patience
<ActionParsnip> tightwork: feed til it pops
<Ansikt> Techdude101:  The only thing I've found for my card are numerous patches scattered across the internet.  I'm a little bit scared of them, so I'd rather go with what I know works, if possible.
<doc|home> sasank: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35h1vp/
<doc|home> tightwork: ^
<sam22> dsnyders most busy ppl don't have that
<A_J> ActionParsnip well unless your playing games, unix all the way. windows starts freezing in about 18 hours. unix uptime 32 days \o/
<ganimede> sasank, yes - you have emacs, codeblocks, anjuta, and some few hundred more
<tightwork> doc|home: n1
<Cyph3r> lol, nice meme, doc
<dsnyders> sam22, exactly!  Speaking of which, I need to get up in less than 6 hrs, so goodnight folks!
<ActionParsnip> A_j: i look after virtualized sql servers with at least a year uptime
<Ansikt> For anyone interested (techdude101), I'm using Atheros' AR928X Card which uses ath9k as a driver
<ganimede> but you should stick with microsoft and outlook, and thanks to that powerful tool, ask other people to do it
<Techdude101> Ansikt: I think the patches might also be on the live(cd/dvd/usb) of backtrack
<sasank> how can i retrieve a password when i have forgotten it , in windows
<nrdb> what other than compiz is responsible for move windows on ubuntu 11.10?
<naba> sasank, if you are new to programming on Linux, go for Anjuta - it will provide wizards to create much of the initial structures which will help you get started easier.
<A_J> ActionParsnip interesting. what OS
<Ngevd> Hello!
<ganimede> you can replace the corresponding registry file with a known password. there are half a dozen tools that do it
<ActionParsnip> sasank: there is a program you can use in ubuntu to wipe the local admin password. Its also on the ultimate boot cd
<ActionParsnip> A_j: server 2003 64bit
<sasank> how can i do it in windows
<ganimede> you cannot. need to boot separately
<ActionParsnip> sasank: ask in ##windows for windows support
<tightwork> lol
<nrdb> A_J, I look after a server (remotely) the only time I have reset it is for kernel updates... apart from a HDD failure about 4 months ago.
<sasank> what is trouble shootin
<A_J> nrdb, also windows i guess
<A_J> ActionParsnip but does windows server have stuff like UNIX such as SSH / VNC
<ganimede> nrdb why disk failure? where you using an disk-intensive server on it? normally linux doesnt stress the disks
<nrdb> A_J, no ubuntu lts.
<ActionParsnip> sasank: www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-windows-password-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<mysteriousdarren> yes
<A_J> lol nrdb yes unix is awesome.
<Ansikt> A_J, you mean RDP?
<ActionParsnip> A_j: just Sql and Rdp
<ActionParsnip> !info chntpw
<nrdb> ganimede, it just failed... fortunatly it was in a raid 1 setup... it was a few years old.
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2 (oneiric), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<A_J> hmm, ActionParsnip but what do you think unix is more powerful ?
<nopf> how can i open a mp4 file with console-mplayer using the gui? that is, how to enter '/path/to/program' in 'open with' context menu?
<ganimede> i have my 2 disks (ssd) in raid0... i am a bit worried
<Techdude101> Ansikt: The patches come with aircrack-ng
<ActionParsnip> A_j: in different situations each OS will shine. All our ESX boxes run ESX Linux.
<sam22> how to remove the downloaded package list of apt-get ?
<A_J> esx box ActionParsnip ?
<A_J> sorry not familiar
<sam22> sometimes they become so large they take harddisk space
<sasank> where can i learn game programmin
<ActionParsnip> nopf: could make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications to run: gnome-terminal vlc-nox %U    you'll need to verify syntax but it'll be something like that
<theadmin> A_J: Here's a screenshot of Qingy in vbox for you :D :  http://i.imm.io/cPTb.png
<nrdb> A_J, I agree with ActionParsnip.   In my opinion Windows should never be used for a server.
<nopf> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try that time permitting :]
<sam22> nrdb that's already been decided by the market if you look the market shares on running both linux and windows servers
<A_J> oh thats nice. In my personal experince, windows non server editions are higly unstable
<sam22> but windows server 2008 R2 i think kind of good
<ActionParsnip> A_j: its a host to run VMs we have them in teams so if one box gets busy, the server computation is moved to one which is not so busy
<sam22> without the price tag ofcourse
<ganimede> the advantage of windows is that it pushes the users to change hardware regularly, hence favors the market economy :D
<Ansikt> You know what I like about Windows?  Fuckin' powershell.
<Ansikt> Also, thanks, Techdude101, you're right.
<ActionParsnip> Ansikt: powershell is awesome
<A_J> ActionParsnip very nice, your Database Admin I presume ?
<ActionParsnip> A_j: noc engineer
<nrdb> sam22, one thing that annoys me is that the my university seems to think Windows is the only thing people use... asking for assignments in .doc format etc.
<sasank> how can anyone become a comuter programmer
<alex1> I need to copy about 20 folders, that contain a lot of hard links (rsnapshot backup directory) while preserving hard links. I've tryed "cp -a" to do this, but cp runs out of memory and gets oom killed.  Is there a better way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Nrdb: not pdf. Weird
<ganimede> well, you may write them in texi then convert to html then import into word, in any case you can use openoffice
<sam22> nrdb that will change if open office takes over but i don't think that will happen anytime son
<nrdb> sam22, LibreOffice now ....
<sasank> how can we operate a linux os in windows system
<ganimede> you cant, but the other way round works. microsoft has given like 50k lines of code to the open source community to allow it
<nrdb> sasank, a VM is the only way I know.
<Lasivian> any suggestion for a FPS linux game?
<sasank> what is vm
<Atlantic777> Lasivian: nexuiz
<Lasivian> thanks :)
<Atlantic777> sasank: virtual machine, example: virtualbox
<Atlantic777> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Atlantic777> !VirtualBox | sasank
<ubottu> sasank: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ansikt> Alex1:  You could try using find to copy all regular files, and then use find again for all hard links, and copy with -l?  There's gotta be a better way, though.
<sam22> sasank what are you trying to do with linux?
<Ansikt> Lasivian:  UrbanTerror.  They're about to put out a new major release!
<Lasivian> Ansikt: thanks
<Lasivian> going on a long flight tomorrow, want something I can sit back with my controller and veg out in
<nrdb> is there a good PCB design program, with circuit entry?
<Atlantic777> nrdb: kicad
<Atlantic777> nrdb: eagle
<sasank> i alredy poses windows in my pc , butcan i run linux directly through or viceversa
<Lasivian> Is there a linux version of Eagle?
<Atlantic777> Lasivian: yes
<Lasivian> I liked eagle at work, never tried it at home, hrrm
<Braden`> Hello
<Peddy> Ansikt, I just had a look at this chat, and I'm excited to hear UT has a new release coming out! It's been a while!
<nrdb> Lasivian, yes.... but I am having trouble with it... it uses the <alt> button and the window manager is not allowing the <alt>click though to eagle.
<Lasivian> sasank: You mean, can you run Linux inside Windows?
<Braden`> I used sudo -s to gain root, and then I 'su'd o a different user, and typed "screen", but I get this message --> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp0' - please check.
<alex1> Ansikt: yeah, I guess I will try it out
<Lasivian> nrdb: yeah, i've got some issues with that too....
<sasank> yes
<Peddy> Ansikt, do you have any more information on the release?
<Ansikt> Peddy:  Oh yeah, I was just reading it on their blog the other day.  Improved graphics, new models for characters and guns, and it seems they're going to impliment dual wielding for the secondary weapons.
<Atlantic777> Lasivian: there's a free (as in beer) version but with some limits for only 2 layers and size of PCB.
<Lasivian> wonder if we can change Alt in Gnome to something else
<nrdb> Lasivian, I have been trying to get the WM to use another key than <alt> but have been unsucsessful
<Lasivian> FREE BEER?!?! WHERE??
<Lasivian> ahem, pardon me...
 * Lasivian coughs
<nrdb> Lasivian, you could before 'unity'
<sasank> is it possible
<Peddy> Ansikt, those changes don't sound too major :/ it's been a few years though! Maybe they have some big surprises lined up
<Lasivian> nrdb: oh, is Unity the new 11.X window setup?
<ganimede> well, you can still disable unity and use another desktop, like the cube
<Lasivian> i'm still on 10.04 long-term here
<ganimede> and then you can reassign freely your keys
<Ansikt> Peddy:  Well, it makes the game look quite a bit more modern, in any case.  Also a slew more handguns.  What would constitute a new "major version" to you?
<dr_willis> cube is a desktop now? ;0
<sasank> what is cloud computing
<ganimede> sasank, go to the church
<dr_willis> sasank:  wikipedia has definitions of that.
<sam22> haha
<sam22> the guy is indian
<Atlantic777> !cloud | sasank
<ubottu> sasank: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<sam22> over 50% of the developers in microsoft are from asia
<sasank> what is its concept
<sam22> so give him a week
<sam22> then see what he is capable of
<Braden`> I used sudo -s to gain root, and then I 'su'd o a different user, and typed "screen", but I get this message --> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp0' - please check.
<Atlantic777> sasank: it's when you connect computers over network and make im work together. :D
<ganimede> over 70% of the developers from any corporation are from asia, for cost reasons
<ganimede> (internal or external)
<sasank> does it means that commn flow in clouds
<Braden`> This is true.  I am based in Asia managing Asian teams.
<Peddy> Ansikt, ooh, new weapons! I guess my expectation would be something like physics improvements, or improvements to game mechanics. It just seems a bit behind other games even for its time, but perhaps that's a by design.
<Atlantic777> sasank: what? :D
<ganimede> braden, what do you want to do with root rights?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Ansikt> Peddy:  Well, the graphics rendering engine looks a bit revamped, but I see what you mean - the physics feel much less real than Halo: Combat Evolved, and that came out in what, 2003?
<poz> can any of those games be placed on ubuntu?
<Braden`> ganimede:  I just want to be able to launch screen sessions after I 'su'
<nrdb> Lasivian, yes... so far not impressed.
<Atlantic777> poz: which games? Urban Terror? Shure it can!
<nrdb> Lasivian, seems to much configuration simplification ... not even sure how to control user groups from the gui.
<poz> how about diablo 3 when it comes out?
<ganimede> should work without admin rights, but you can do "sudo screen"
<Peddy> Ansikt, I'm glad to hear - I used to play Sauerbraten and Urbanterror, and the former had one of the most amazing engines I've used. I'm not sure why they haven't focussed on those things, it would be even easier to use some physics mechanisms over other free games.
<Peddy> from other games*
<Lasivian> what I wouldn;t give for a good Mech combat game...
<dr_willis> Lasivian:  mechwarrior free to play . comming out in 2012
<Ansikt> Peddy:  Well, it's all ioQuake under the hood, so I don't know if it's really that Sauerbraten has better physics than Urbanterror, or if Urbanterror just isn't bothering to impliment it.
<Atlantic777> poz: check the winehq apps db and playonlinux
<Lasivian> dr_willis: oh, kickass
<Lasivian> only PC tho, but still something
<poz> thanks atlantic77
<BJD10> Anyone know how to pass PHP variable to another part of the page for google cse
<BJD10> http://pastebin.com/vdtApCQa
<Atlantic777> BJD10: join #php
<BJD10> already looking there too.
<naught101> I'm trying to upgrade over satellite internet, and have disabled ipv6, but apt is hanging while waiting for headers (0%), and eventually the connection is failing, after a few minutes.
<naught101> anyone have any experience of this? web browsing is generally a bit slow, but it works...
<webnet> Do u have v4 enabled??
<naught101> webnet: it's enabled by default, no?
<webnet> Should be but if you are getting an unable to connect that may be my first thought
<yamahaalex37> is there a ubuntu equivalent of disk manager
<naught101> webnet: browsing and pinging is working fine
<webnet> Run ifconfig in terminal
<webnet> Oh ok. Hmm...
<naught101> webnet: yep, wlan0 is up, with an IPv4 address, no ipv6 address
<naught101> webnet: everything else works fine, it's just apt
<webnet> Ok good. Are you running apt-get update and getting the error or a specific package?
<yamahaalex37> is there a ubuntu equivalent of disk manager
<webnet> Yamahaalex37 depends what are you trying to accomplish??
<yamahaalex37> webnet, i tried dual boot win ubu same drive, fuxed up windows
<yamahaalex37> i installed ubu to another drive
<html> hi
<yamahaalex37> im trying to delete whatever linux or grub partitions were created on the other drive, see if i can bring back windows
<naught101> webnet: no, everything in apt always hangs here. I can't update, I can't install anything, and I can't upgrade
<webnet> Aah so trying to fix the borked win install?
<yamahaalex37> basically
<yamahaalex37> its still there, i think it should be fine
<yamahaalex37> it actually shows in grub, but selecting it starts to load then restarts
<webnet> Yeah wat is messed up. Win doesnt show up in grub? Or error?
<nrdb> is it possible to run two different window managers at the same time, say one in screen 7 and one in screen 8 ?
<webnet> naught101. Hmm... by sattelite you mean wifi right?
<yamahaalex37> it shows up, i select it
<yamahaalex37> it starts to load, then restarts
<Techdude101> yamhaalex37: You could run ntfsfix on your windows partition (apt-get install ntfsprogs)
<naught101> webnet: no. I mean satellite modem
<webnet> ^^ i was just thinkin tht
<yamahaalex37> its on another drive will that work
<nrdb> yamahaalex37, I would suspect Windows...
<bodoh> guys ... anyway to play netflix in linux?
<naught101> webnet: http://skymesh.net.au/
<Techdude101> yamhaalex37: Yeah, it'll work on any drive e.g. ntfsfix /dev/sdb
<pnorman> naught101: Some sat providers suck for blocking random stuff. I can't think of anything in apt that would cause it to be blocked though
<webnet> naught101 oh ok... hmm... you said browsing is slow. How slow. What is your bandwidth. My thought is perhaps apt is timing out as its taking so long for the server to respond
<naught101> pnorman: I was wondering that, but it seems an odd thing to block. Also, if I ring them up, they'll just say "sorry, we don't support linux"
<pnorman> webnet: The issue with sat isn't bandwidth, although bandwidth isn't great, it's latency
<naught101> webnet: not slow enough to kill the fun
<Ansikt> pnorman:  I think apt uses ftp and http for transfers, so I doubt it's port-based.
<html> is there a sever or alike that i can redircet all traffic online to it and speed up things , like p2p traffic ( Cod, call of duty). torrants i helpseed for linux , xbox online games ,
<naught101> pnorman: yeah, possibly. I used to have problems here with ssh as well, but ssh seems to be working quite well lately - a second or two lag, but no connection problems
<pnorman> Ansikt: They don't always do port-based blocking.
<yamahaalex37> where is terminal...
<pnorman> Ansikt: But ya, apt seems like a weird thing to be blocked.
<webnet> Porman i just mean if hes only pulling like 5kbps that may cause it to be slow enough to cause a timeout
<html> hoping i can lower my ping , and access  time
<pnorman> naught101: try searching for apt-get on http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1734869
<webnet> Yamahaalex ctrl+alt+t
<Ansikt> pnorman:  I really doubt they're blocking it.  I'd bet any money the problem lies somewhere between your walljack and your chair.
<pnorman> naught101: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1734869&p=45&#r898 seems to answer it. Apparently Skymesh's QoS de-prioritizes apt based on the HTTP user agent
<naught101> pnorman: wow, what a pack of bastards
<pnorman> If that's true or not, I don't know, but I imagine it'd be relatively easy to test
<webnet> naught101 | !language
<yamahaalex37> why doesnt su root work in ubu
<yamahaalex37> i dont remember setting up root pw
<webnet> !language | naught101
<ubottu> naught101: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Techdude101> yamahaalex37: try sudo su -
<webnet> Yamahaalex its sudo su in ubu
<naught101> pnorman: really? how?
<ikonia> it is not "sudo su"
<ikonia> sudo -i
<ikonia> that will give you a root shell correctly
<webnet> It is sido su
<ikonia> webnet: no, it is not
<ikonia> webnet: sudo -i is the correct way to get a root shell in ubuntu
<Ansikt> Why?
<webnet> Why would you want a root shell when you can just su in?
<ikonia> !sudo > Ansikt
<ubottu> Ansikt, please see my private message
<naught101> webnet: poor form. sudo -i or sudo -s
<ikonia> Ansikt: check out the link ubottu just sent you
<pnorman> naught101: change the apt user agent. I've never done it myself and I'm too tired to be confident that this will work, but adding Acquire::http::User-Agent "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/535.7 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/16.0.912.36 Safari/535.7" to /etc/apt/apt.conf *might* do it
<webnet> Naught101 how so?
<yamahaalex37> Techdude101, i tried ntfsfix /dev/sdbm, returned: volume is corrupt, try chkdsk
<ikonia> yamahaalex37: fixing ntfs disks in linux is not a good idea, the correct tool for the job is Windows,
<naught101> pnorman: I think I will try the ssh tunnel thing first
<sheeps_> hi, I'm trying to convince banshee to sync with my generic usb music player but it won't recognise it when I plug it in, so it doesn't appear in the side bar (I can view the files in nautilus though)
<Techdude101> yamahaalex37: Make sure you run it on the windows partition itself e.g. ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<pnorman> naught101: sat providers seem to filter in the most brain-dead ways. a ssh tunnel would be useful in general, but you'd need a computer to tunnel to
<naught101> pnorman: I have one :)
<yamahaalex37> Techdude101, refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdb2
<Techdude101> yamahaalex37: Also make sure the drive isn't mounted
<drake01> guys, what's the command to enable and then safely remove the usb data-drives from commandline?
<Techdude101> yamahaalex37: umount /dev/sdb2
<yamahaalex37> Techdude101, not says it was processed sucessfull
<yamahaalex37> restart and try loading?
<pnorman> naught101: I was trying to get someone I know to be able to connect to Ventrilo (closed source voice chat server, like mumble, used as the standard way to communicate for some games). I gave up. I knew that it was theoretically possible to tunnel it (and only it) and bypass the blocking, but I knew that walking a non-technical user through setting up a tunnel would be near-impossible
<Techdude101> yamahaalex37: Yeah, see if it boots to windows and if it does run chkdsk if it doesn't start automatically
<naught101> webnet: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/11/why-use-sudo-instead-of-su/
<pnorman> Just remember, ubuntu is open source. If you break it, you get to keep the pieces :)
<naught101> pnorman: I've done tunnelling before, I just need to remember how. will look up a howto
<yamahaalex37> damn win didnt load
<drake01> guys, what are the  commands to mount and then safely remove the usb data-drives from commandline?
<nrdb> I think there is a bug with ubuntu... I can't seem to change the window drag key from <alt> to anything else.
<Techdude101> yamahaalex37: check your grub config, make sure it's pointing to the right drive/partition for windows
<yamahaalex37> im sure it is, because i can select repair windows
<pnorman> naught101: My ISP blocks a few ports, but no packet filtering or anything like that
<prodr1fterx> hello
<Techdude101> yamahaalex37: At what point does it reboot? Does it try and load windows?
<prodr1fterx> hello
<html> is there a server that speeds up my internet, and lowers ping ,?  or an app
<drake01> How to mount and then safely remove the usb data-drives using commandline?
<html> is there a server that speeds up my internet, and lowers ping ,?  or an app, or an os?
<Techdude101> drake01: Think the command is "eject /dev/sdX"
<ejv> Hello, I'm using diff between 2 files, there are arrows pointing left and right and a ----- line break; what does this all represent?
<ejv> (The line break is followed by more output with directional arrows.)
<Ansikt> html, check out Opera.  They compress some of the data before they send it to you.
<Ansikt> It's pretty great for slow interwebs, html
<pnorman> Most web browsers (all?) support gzip encoded content, but servers have to as well
<yamahaalex37> any commands i can run in ubu to fix grub?
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37, whats wrong with it?
<yamahaalex37> BOOTMGR is missing
<yamahaalex37> long story
<MahaVishnu> are you dual booting?
<theadmin> yamahaalex37: That sounds like a Windows error...
<yamahaalex37> i tried win ubu dual boot, broke windows boot. I installed ubu to another hdd, tried to fix. i loaded win recover, ran abunch of fixmbr commands
<yamahaalex37> now i have no grub, and no bootmgr
<naught101> pnorman: hurr... that user agent string fixes it. How ridiculous
<xeqache> Hello, I'm having problems with ssh
<xeqache> Is there anyone that can help?
<sattu94> yamahaalex37: There is no reason fr the ubu installation to break windows, unless it was unsuccessful.
<sattu94> xeqache: dont ask to ask. just ask.
<happygolucky> ls
<happygolucky> oops
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37, can you like open gparted and take a screen shot of it or something so I have a clue whats going on in your computer?
<happygolucky> sorry
<xeqache> I've got ubuntu running on my server, and on my local host. I have the right key pair set up, but ssh is returning permission denied (publickey)
<xeqache> Can't figure out why at all
<en1gma> if i want to just run a live cd how would i use kernel 3.1.5? i mean is there a script that lets you create a NEW/Custom live ubuntu usb/cd?
<en1gma> there is a special driver for my wifi usb adapter that came in 3.1
<yamahaalex37> MahaVishnu, is there any fix grub commands i can run
<sattu94> xeqache: Did you put the public key in the authorized_keys file ?
<xeqache> on my localhost?
<sattu94> xeqache: on the server.
<xeqache> it's an amazon ec2, so I presume it did it when I uploaded the public key
<xeqache> I can't get into it to do it otherwise
<sattu94> xeqache: Then I guess you could try asking on #ssh
<xeqache> thanks anyway
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37, sudo update-grub2 sudp update-initramfs -u
<en1gma> i mean i would like to use kernel 3.1.5 with ubuntu live cd....is there a guide to do this?
<yamahaalex37> MahaVishnu didnt work
<yamahaalex37> im livecd
<sheeps_> hi, I'm trying to convince banshee to sync with my generic usb music player but it won't recognise it when I plug it in, so it doesn't appear in the side bar (I can view the files in nautilus though)
<sattu94> xeqache: How did you upload they key?
<caoxiaomin> 全是国外友人吗？
<Cradam> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cradam> yamahaalex37: look at the restore grub link
<caoxiaomin> help
<ravedog> Hey all, i have a bit of an issue here. I need to deploy different packages to machines via cfe based on if its a laptop or a workstation. I was looking for pcmcia slot and then defined it as a laptop. However new laptops dont have pcmcia -.- Anyone got a bright idea?
<caoxiaomin> 如何进入中文UBUNTU
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37, I'd probably suggest just reinstalling ubuntu at this point.
<theadmin> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xeqache> sattu94, I uploaded it via the aws managaement console
<caoxiaomin> ok
<iceroot> ravedog: if [ -e /proc/acpi/battery/state ] (i think its just a dirty workaround)
<iceroot> ravedog: also maybe hwinfo have some info about it
<ravedog> Brilliant Iceroot, hwinfo is too unreliable (got a few different models). However batteru state is perfect
<ravedog> thnx!
<Cradam> iceroot: acpi is not a work around, its what all battery monitors use
<caoxiaomin> hello everyone!
<Ansikt> HELLO CAOXIAOMIN!
<caoxiaomin> hello,where are you from?
<iceroot> Cradam: ah ok
<iceroot> ravedog: see the info from Cradam
<sam22> caoxiaomin no chinese help ?
<Cradam> ooh /proc/acpi/battery/state isnt on this comp
<Cradam> its a laptop
<ravedog> iceroot dang!
<iceroot> Cradam: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<ravedog> sounded soo good
<Cradam> ravedog:  if [ -e /proc/acpi/battery/ ] looks like it should always work
<iceroot> ravedog: should still be working because its only generated when a battery is plugged in
<susundberg> Cradam: that exists also on desktops
<iceroot> ravedog: but mnaybe you get a problem when there is no battery plugged in but an ac adapter and its still a laptop
<Cradam> ahh, use 2 if statements then
<Cradam> ravedog: if [ -e /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state  || -e /proc/acpi/battery/state] ?
<ravedog> my workstation has the /proc/acpi/battery/ but its empty
<Cradam> btw, i dont know much about if statements in bash
<Braden`> In aptitude, I still have a category called "gnome".  If I am using Unity, do I still need stuff in the gnome category?
<ravedog> and both laptops have folders in the /proc/apci/battery/
<wakaman> hello I'm from the real world my name is mike
<ravedog> Cradam: i have on one laptop two folders name BAT0 & BAT1 and on the other they are named C1F3 & C1F4
<wakaman> how are you doing today
<geoffmcc> Braden`: Unity is a shell that runs on gnome - so you still need gnome
<ravedog> but unless there is a machine without batty all together i should be pretty safe going for if there is anything att all in the battery folder
<ravedog> battery*
<Braden`> ok
<Braden`> tanks
<Cradam> ravedog: good idea
<Braden`> thanks
<zxiest> hey =)
<ravedog> thnx for you help guys
<zxiest> How can I get more info about a process given its pid?
<Cradam> ravedog: if [ -a /proc/acpi/battery/* ] ??
<ravedog> Cradam: Yeah!
<html> ansikt i know that, thanks but i want all my traffic to go through this computer
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: you can run unity on LXDE if you so desire :)
<Cradam> ravedog: yep, that works
<ravedog> Cradam: Cheers m8!
<Alexey> hi people
<Alexey> I am new here
<Alexey> going to install xubuntu
<Alexey> but cannot get root rights(((
<ActionParsnip> Alexey: you don't need it, just use sudo
<ActionParsnip> Alexey: you can get a root terminal with:  sudo -i
<Alexey> for any commands??
<ActionParsnip> Alexey: for terminal commands just prepend the command with sudo
<Alexey> got it got it))
<ntr0py> When building a package from an install tree in "debian/dest" with dh_install -a --sourcedir=debian/dest do i need any special treatment for shared object files in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions?
<vlt> Hello. How can I enter a whole path of a folder in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/14/how-to-show-text-entry-address-bar-or-breadcrumbs-navigation-buttons-in-nautilus-after-ubuntu-10-04-upgrade/
<ActionParsnip> vlt: try CTRL+L
<ravedog> vlt: what do you mean? just crtl+l to bring up the location window and do a /full/path/to/stuff
<yamahaalex> i tried ubu dual boot on windows hdd, windows wasnt loading, so i uninstalled and put ubu on another drive
<yamahaalex> now i only have win 7 on the hdd, but grub tried to load
<yamahaalex> how can i get rid of grub
<yamahaalex> im on the other hdd now, ubu
<vlt> ActionParsnip, ravedog: Yes, ctrl+l works. Thank you.
<sam22> is there a GUI program for ubuntu that shows log errors ?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: no worries
<ActionParsnip> sam22: do you mean system logs, or just the errors in the logs, or log in errors?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Is it possible to ask the "dhcp" server only for the dns servers and not change anything on the interface configuration?
<ActionParsnip> yogg: I'd read the dhclient3  man page, see if its possible
<sam22> ActionParsnip how do i install ubuntu default log viewer or any other log viewer ?
<sam22> i'm on server installation
<sam22> and there is excessive CPU activity
<sam22> so i need to know what's happening
<yogg> ActionParsnip: the problem is "man dhclient3" shows me many options, but most of them are not described :(
<ActionParsnip> sam22: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles#Viewing_Files   not sure about log file viewer being default, you can always use less to read the files
<almoxarife> sam22: have a gui client to access the server?
<rasmusth> when I try to update the update manager keeps saying, "installation of untrusted packages"
<rasmusth> how do I fix this? 11.10
<yogg> ActionParsnip: google manpage is better   -n  :)
<yogg> hmm with "dhclient -n" the client hangs and don't show me anything
<sam22> almoxarife i'm on the server
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; cat /etc/lsb-release
<sam22> sorry for the late reply
<sam22> i customized it from the beginning but i don't know is broken now
<yamahaalex> double touchpad scroll not working ubu fresh install
<sam22> ok i installed the ubuntu GUI log viewer
<sam22> thanks for the tip guys
<ax3plyr> hey guys, quick question, in terms of wildcards, how come doing "ls D?sktop" doesn't list Desktop (for example).
<almoxarife> yamahaalex: look at the mouse/pad setting, I do believe that what you want is there, but needs to be set
<rasmusth> ActionParsnip: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org oneiric InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<rasmusth> this may be the line you want?
<yamahaalex> thanks almostroot
<yamahaalex> almoxarife,
<almoxarife> rasmusth: you don't have the pub keys for the ppa, and being told so
<rasmusth> okay
<rasmusth> shouldn't ubuntu make sure I have that?
<JLuc> hello
<raidgh0st> Hello JLuc
<raidgh0st> Seems like pretty much of the people in here is sleeping (timezone diff)
<almoxarife> rasmusth: no, ppa's are sort of the wild wild west, on you to make them work and suffer when they cripple your system
<JLuc> i deleted a folder using rm -rf *    Plz Is there a simple way to recover it ?
<raidgh0st> ooh. You done something stupid..
<JLuc> :-/
<rasmusth> almoxarife: okay that doesnt make a lot of sense though as I have not changed anything, it stopped working on its own
<almoxarife> JLuc: now you won't do that again
<raidgh0st> learning by doing
<JLuc> i'll be more thoughtfull
<JLuc> sure
<raidgh0st> its almost the same as my typos for some years ago. rm picture.jpg picture_year.jpg
<raidgh0st> and i couldnt understand why the pictures was gone
<geirha> !undelete | JLuc
<ubottu> JLuc: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<almoxarife> rasmusth: you had to have added the ppa, it did not happen via ubuntu alone
<JLuc> thank ubuntu team i will look at these links
<raidgh0st> almoxarife: Of course my friend was laughting. and did ask me. What command did you run again you said. And then it went up on my mind. The wrong syntax :p
<rasmusth> almoxarife: even if I remove everything from the list, it still doesnt work
<almoxarife> raidgh0st: ????
<almoxarife> rasmusth: it? and list?
<rasmusth> the problem is coming from Medibuntu
<raidgh0st> nevermind. you was not able to follow my lines.
<rasmusth> and I do not recall adding Medibuntu
<cowtaurog> hi, can anyone help me figure this out? my ubuntu cd (and dvd) won't boot, all it shows is a little graphic at the bottom center of the screen with a box, arrow, and a little guy in a circle.
<raidgh0st> cowtaurog: Checked bios?
<yamahaalex> is there a one line apt-get to have LAMP?
<cowtaurog> what do you mean?
<cowtaurog> it boots from cd, if that's what you're asking
<iceroot> yamahaalex: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<rasmusth> almoxarife: isn't medibuntu added when I install ubuntu?
<yamahaalex> thanks iceroot
<raidgh0st> rasmusth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cowtaurog> anyways i was going to do an install on a hard drive i recently cleand out. i installed knoppix on it, it works just fine, but it's ghetto, ubuntu is what i wanted to begin with
<almoxarife> rasmusth: no, you are thinking of another distro that does, but it is not 'ubuntu'
<raidgh0st> rasmusth: needs to be installed afterwards.
<rasmusth> how on earth has it gotten onto my system then
<rasmusth> maybe XBMC installed it
<almoxarife> rasmusth: no, xbmc wouldn't
<html> whats a cashing server?
<raidgh0st> almoxarife: When installing XBMC it also install the medibuntu packages and Ubuntu restricted extras.
<dr_willis> a cacheing server you mean?
<Delaya> Does anyone know why when I reverse search in the shell, sometimes a command just dissapears from the search <history> and is replaced by a wildcard?
<almoxarife> raidgh0st: you saying that xbmc adds the medibuntu ppa? I have xbmc, I guess I can look for myself
<raidgh0st> almoxarife: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/install-xbmc-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<almoxarife> !info dnsmasq | html
<ubottu> html: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.57-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<almoxarife> html: I use it, pretty cool little app too
<red> Heya, I have an older server runnin karmic
<red> and the package sources have been removed from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists
<rasmusth> when I have an application installed from the software center, can I edit it's startup script somewhere?
<red> what should I do? :p
<raidgh0st> karmic, i guess thats the only version that graphical card works with Acer aspire one
<dr_willis> raidgh0st:  that sites directions seems to contradict itself.. they are installing the medibuntu and extras with their commands.
<almoxarife> raidgh0st: the link is wrong, there is more than one ppa for xbmc 11.10
<dr_willis> bbl
<raidgh0st> almoxarife: okey then.
<sam22> cya dr_willis
<Delaya> Does anyone know why when I reverse search in the shell, sometimes a command just dissapears from the search <history> and is replaced by a wildcard?
<red> dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<almoxarife> raidgh0st: something else, the english looks like it was spit out by a universal translator
<red> from apt-get update
<sam22> anyone in here nows how to delete the apt-get update packages lists?
<red> and then I checked that the distros are indeed removed from archive, so how would I upgrade if i wanted to :P
<sam22> they are stored in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<raidgh0st> almoxarife: I guess you rather would like me to speak norwegian.
<html> all-knowing google
<almoxarife> raidgh0st: ??
<yamahaalex> how can i set up a localhost domain in ubu
<raidgh0st> almoxarife: i thought you was complaining aboute my english.
<cowtaurog> okay, so can anyone *pleeease* tell me what these hieroglyphics mean? my ubuntu cd won't boot, and all it gives me is some little icon on the bottom of my screen
<almoxarife> raidgh0st: no, I was talking about the link
<raidgh0st> Okey.
<rasmusth> when I have an application installed from the software center, can I edit it's startup script somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> cowtaurog: did yuo MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<almoxarife> rasmusth: you can, but the question is how much needs to be edited to get what you want to achieve
<cowtaurog>  no, i didn't, but i've tried it a few times, both cd and dvd
<yamahaalex> where does ubu store apache files
<cowtaurog> i shall try right now though
<yamahaalex> httpd.conf
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<rasmusth> I want to add --version=4.0 as a launch parameter
<raidgh0st> cowtaurog: Does something else boot from the DVD drive?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | cowtaurog
<ubottu> cowtaurog: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<almoxarife> rasmusth: to what?
<cowtaurog> yeah i've installed knoppix just like i intended to do ubuntu
<raidgh0st> almoxarife: ubottu selfmade ircbot?
<cowtaurog> boot from dvd, install to hd, boot from hd, works great
<rasmusth> almoxarife: an application called Airfoil Speakers
<raidgh0st> perl i guess.
<cowtaurog> but ubuntu just doesn't want to boot from the cd
<raidgh0st> Why boot from cd when you can boot from dvd
<cowtaurog> yeah i have to find a md5 client for windows now...
<rasmusth> sorry
<ActionParsnip> cowtaurog: as yuo havn't checked the ISO, you don't know if it is complete or consistant
<rasmusth> --runtime=v4.0
<mac1> hello
<raidgh0st> hello mac1
<html> almoxarife,  whats it do?
<cowtaurog> yeah i just find it odd that i've got two different iso's and both do the same thing
<almoxarife> html: it?
<raidgh0st> cowtaurog: what size are your iso?
<almoxarife> rasmusth: what version? ubuntu
<rasmusth> 11.10
<mac1> unity freezes when i switch users (nvidia 520 gt with proprietary drivers..) i have to logout between each user change
<mac1> any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> mac1: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace    is it ok?
<almoxarife> rasmusth: /usr/share/applications has all the .desktop files for gui'fied apps, you could change it there?
<cowtaurog> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso, and it's 711,980 kb
<mac1> ActionParsnip: nop, all is freezed even the keyboard, i cannot even ssh into it from another computer
<raidgh0st> cowtaurog: the size is correct
<rasmusth> almoxarife: I tried adding the parameter to the Exec line nothing happens when I try to launch with that at all
<cowtaurog> i'm going to check the file and everything, but i got it off the torrent, so it should be just fine
<cowtaurog> it's probably been checked a thousand times
<rasmusth> this works: http://pastie.org/3004432
<rasmusth> but I dont know how to apply it to the .desktop app
<html> almoxarife,  the cashing server
<almoxarife> rasmusth: I don't know what to tell you, run it via terminal, look for errors?
<cowtaurog> yeah i just want to know wtf that icon means
<yamahaalex> is ubu /etc/apache2/httpd.conf supposed to be empty?
<JLuc> no
<html> almoxarife,  i want some thing that with give me the edge for online
<cowtaurog> a file cabinet or something, annd an arrow pointing to some stick figure in a circle
<almoxarife> html: is that what you are looking for? dns caching?
<cowtaurog> i even tried google image search, noting
<html> almoxarife,  i dont know , i want my whole house to have a less laggy interent, lower ping  for p2p xbox games and latence
<almoxarife> html: edge? not sure what you are wanting to achive? I find that dnsmasq shaves milsecs from dns lookups, but I use it to actually keep a shitload of garbage from getting thru to the browser, that's an edge I guess
<cowtaurog> okay so the md5 matches too...
<html> oh i have 12 mbp down and 1.3 up
<Braden`> How do you authenticate for root privs if you select "Login without a password"?
<sam22> almoxarife is there a GUI utility equal to the terminal TOP ?
<html> almoxarife,  like stuff  as in adds? :) ihope?      what about ping?
<almoxarife> html: yeap, ads especially
<rasmusth> great, now I rebooted after updates, and it is stuck at checking battery state
<almoxarife> html: I am looking up the app for ping, ping only to the dns server, after that the ping is at the mercy of the closest what ever it is that you are trying to get at
<yamahaalex> what can i do in GEdit when it says could not save, no permission
<geoffmcc> yamahaalex: gksudo gedit and then edit and save
<yamahaalex> ok
<yamahaalex> how can i create a new local domain
<yamahaalex> like isntead of localhost
<html> almoxarife,  YEAAAA!!!!  my linux netbook  has it hard enough,,,, like a fat man on a moped.....
<almoxarife> html: look at 'namebench' app for setting up the closest fastest dns
<Braden`> How do you authenticate for root privs if you select "Login without a password"?
<html> almoxarife,  google it?
<almoxarife> !info namebench
<ubottu> namebench (source: namebench): DNS benchmark utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+dfsg-2 (oneiric), package size 346 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<almoxarife> html: nope, just install it
<ActionParsnip> mac1: any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> mac1: what if you use the open driver?
<Kingfisher> Hello I want to make a script to archive a web page
<geoffmcc> Braden`: sudo command or if gui app gksudo command
<Kingfisher> I know how to save a webpage with wget
<happygolucky> Braden`: i needed to login as root to do nvidia drivers, personally i did sudo passwd root and then set a root pass and logged in
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: same password you set when you installed
<Kingfisher> but how do I download all the images on a webpage with bash?
<geoffmcc> happygolucky: that is not wise or recomended advice to give
<happygolucky> geoffmcc: blah blah blah, i said personally
<Vustom> I have GRUB2 on /dev/sda which boots into Ubuntu instantly with timeout=0, and I want a seperate GRUB2 on /dev/sda2 (Windows partition) that boots onto Windows with timeout=0, can someone help me do this? I've tried sudo mount -a ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda but it just shows me sudo mount help
<rasmusth> does anybody have an idea of why ubuntu 11.10 suddenly just stops at Checking battery state when I try to boot it?
<MahaVishnu> happyface, or you could have just done sudo su and not risked your system security.
<ActionParsnip> Kingfisher: wget -p -k http://www.example.com/
<ActionParsnip> Kingfisher: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinWGet
<happygolucky> MahaVishnu: that's not my name
<Kingfisher> ActionParsnip, winwget is for windows is it not?
<Kingfisher> I'm on Ubuntu
<MahaVishnu> happyface, you still saw it. :F
<html> almoxarife,  http://tinyurl.com/yehoh9g
<ActionParsnip> Kingfisher: it will be the same deal, check the man page to verify
<happygolucky> MahaVishnu: and no su after doing a WUBI install was not available to me
<almoxarife> html: then you would need to have this file avail to dnsmasq to remove lots of garbage from your web browser winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt
<MahaVishnu> *wishes they would get rid of wubi*
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: its ok as a cheap try before you buy
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, half the people in here its cause of wubi.
<html> agree MahaVishnu  ActionParsnip
<almoxarife> html: that's the one, its available thru install too
<happygolucky> MahaVishnu: you realize Ubuntu is billed as an intro to linux distribution
<MahaVishnu> happygolucky, doesn't mean you need to use wubi when the other options are VERY easy.
<MahaVishnu> and from what i've seen wubi has a low sucess rate.
<MahaVishnu> success*
<cowtaurog> ok so...
<cowtaurog> you'd think there would be better documentation on this
<Tyrope> Greetings, #ubuntu. I'm trying to setup SSH on my box and i'm using this site as my guide, but I can't find the "AllowUsers" line, do I add this somewhere? http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3328
<happygolucky> MahaVishnu: that's your opinion and you're entitled to it but i've installed ubuntu in every way and had success with it period, even on playstations
 * sattu94 is happy that he began Ubuntu before Wubi came along.. :P
<MahaVishnu> happyface, I'm glad ubuntu rocks
<cowtaurog> all this specific stuff people ask about is all good, but i can't even get the cd to boot -_-
<MahaVishnu> cowtaurog, whats wrong with it? did you check the md5
<cowtaurog> yeah the md5 matches
<Tyrope> cowtaurog: did you add your CD drive to the boot sequence in the BIOS?
<cowtaurog> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 fyi
<raidgh0st> Tyrope: how hard is it to install openssd. (its apt-get install openssh-server)
<Tyrope> raidgh0st: it's installed, i'm configuring it.
<cowtaurog> it isn't any of that, i tried the cd, i tried dvd, neither one works
<Tyrope> hence the word 'setup' and not 'install'
<MahaVishnu> cowlicks, describe neither one works ?
<raidgh0st> Tyrope: If its installed. Do you need do modify anything
<rasmusth> does anybody have an idea of why ubuntu 11.10 suddenly just stops at Checking battery state when I try to boot it?
<cowtaurog> i have
<raidgh0st> unless you`re gonan be paraonoia and only have 1 user.
<cowtaurog> anyways it boots from bios to the cd
<cowtaurog> but all it does is give a black screen with a weird icon
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | cowtaurog
<ubottu> cowtaurog: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<cowtaurog> and it's clearly ubuntu
<cowtaurog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> cowtaurog: is the hash correct?
<Tyrope> raidgh0st: I'm just wondering why the line isn't showing up. I know it's merely an extra layer of security and probably not required. I am however wondering if missing this line means a faulty install
<MahaVishnu> cowtaurog, you might need the nomodeset option ?
<cowtaurog> i'm good on using some external site
<ActionParsnip> cowtaurog: what GPU do you use?
<cowtaurog> ati radeon 2400
<cowtaurog> pretty old
<html> almoxarife
<cowtaurog> but i've never had a problem with ubuntu before
<almoxarife> cowtaurog: try install with the 'alternate' iso and be hardwired to the internet, try that
<cowtaurog> ...this isn't my first rodeo
<html> almoxarife,  i have it so now what ?
<almoxarife> html: have?
<geoffmcc> Tyrope: no, if its needed you add it
<ActionParsnip> cowtaurog: try the boot option:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<Tyrope> geoffmcc: Thank you. Can i just add it anywhere?
<html> almoxarife,  namebench,,,,,
<Tyrope> (on it's own line, ofcourse)
<almoxarife> html: run it?
<geoffmcc> Tyrope: yes
<ActionParsnip> cowtaurog: MD5 is important, it can be needed less if you use torrents due to the protocol
<html> how?
<Tyrope> Thank you very much, geoffmcc.
<cowtaurog> i can't try a boot option or anything... unless i roll it into the iso and burn another disc
<mac1> ActionParsnip: i did find someone who reported a similar issue in the ubuntu forums, but nobody replied..
<cowtaurog> it doesn't even get that far
<geoffmcc> Tyrope: maybe best to put below host section though, no problem
<ActionParsnip> mac1: tried with the open driver?
<almoxarife> html: open a terminal please and type 'namebench'
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | cowtaurog they are applied before grub2 starts to load the kernel on the CD, so you do
<ubottu> cowtaurog they are applied before grub2 starts to load the kernel on the CD, so you do: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<cowtaurog> okay, i shall try again, and take plenty of pictures with my phone. the resolution on the screen is horrible, nevermind cellphone pics
<Vustom> I have GRUB2 on /dev/sda which boots into Ubuntu instantly with timeout=0, and I want a seperate GRUB2 on /dev/sda2 (Windows partition) that boots onto Windows with timeout=0, can someone help me do this? I've tried sudo mount -a ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda but it just shows me sudo mount, could anyone help me please?
<cowtaurog> maybe someone will have seen this before
<ActionParsnip> cowtaurog: once you get installed it will help, you can then get updated and it should help a lot
<mac1> ActionParsnip: not yet, could i revert if it does not work ?
<rasmusth> does anybody have an idea of why ubuntu 11.10 suddenly just stops at Checking battery state when I try to boot it?
<almoxarife> rasmusth: have a batt?
<geoffmcc> cowtaurog: you wouldnt happen to have dual display. 1hdmi and one crt monitor using VGA?
<ActionParsnip> mac1: sure you can switch back as you wish, just blacklist the nvidia driver and you will make the OS use nouveau
<rasmusth> almoxarife: no
<raidgh0st> rasmusth: if the battery is on its time to be replaced it doesnt checking battery state
<mac1> ActionParsnip: how can i do that ?
<almoxarife> rasmusth: ohh :(
<rasmusth> no bat
<html> almoxarife, ok here goes...
<Vustom> How do I install ms-sys in Ubuntu?
<html> ms-sys? whats that ?
<ActionParsnip> mac1: echo "blacklist nvidia" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf
<almoxarife> html: choose alexa as 'query data source' , so any caching done so far by anything won't effect the test
<html> its not here
<geoffmcc> rasmusth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66146/why-11-10-says-plymouth-errors-and-checking-battery-state
<NeilP> is this the help channel?
<almoxarife> html: it will show if you click on the source shown
<ikonia> NeilP: it is
<mac1> ActionParsnip: thanks and to revert i remove the line from nvidia.conf ?
<NeilP> Can I ask for help regarding my administrator account? I just installed ubuntu yesterday and I love it but after I set my account to no password, it still asks for a password during authentication...
<rasmusth> geoffmcc: thanks
<ikonia> NeilP: asks for a password where?
<iceroot> NeilP: dont set an empty password!
<NeilP> during installations (software center)
<NeilP> I just did...ehehe
<ikonia> NeilP: how did you set the password to blank ?
<NeilP> I already tried the root thing though
<iceroot> NeilP: that is the user-password which is asked for
<Gentoo64> NeilP, thats common when peope come from window
<querier> Hi there, im remastering linux and wonder if I can reduce the .iso's size by deleting packages to be installed. Can I list up standard ubuntu packages sorted by size?
<NeilP> I just set it to no password
<ikonia> NeilP: where ?
<NeilP> When I try to change my password, the cursor goes to the new password immediately, it doesn't ask for the current one. But the Change button is dimmed
<NeilP> -user accounts
<geoffmcc> NeilP: although you set it to no password on login, to do things that require root access you need to authenticate
<ikonia> I do not believe the user-accounts gui should allow you to set a null password
<NeilP> yeah, Im trying to do the sudo commands
<Vustom> I have GRUB2 on /dev/sda which boots into Ubuntu instantly with timeout=0, and I want a seperate GRUB2 on /dev/sda2 (Windows partition) that boots onto Windows with timeout=0, can someone help me do this? I've tried sudo mount -a ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda but it just shows me sudo mount, could anyone help me please?
<iceroot> ikonia: i does not allow it
<NeilP> well, it says on the user accounts: Password None
<iceroot> ikonia: i guess he means "autologin"
<happygolucky> mac1: no offense to ActionParsnip but i have a gtx card and I had to blacklist nouveau so what is suggested seems crazy to me but if it works it works
<ikonia> iceroot: then how has he set it to no password
<ikonia> NeilP: did you set it to autologin ?
<iceroot> ikonia: vim on /etc/shadow? :)
<ActionParsnip> happygolucky: trying either is fine, it's free :)
<ikonia> iceroot: I pray not
<iceroot> ikonia: i bet he is talking about something diffrent
<geoffmcc> NeilP: but the password you created during install is still the password for sudo
<happygolucky> ActionParsnip: my sentiments precisely
<ActionParsnip> happygolucky: or even both, no offence taken. As long as the goal is reached I don't care
<NeilP> i have autologin activated
<NeilP> how do I use the sudo command to change passwd for my account?
<iceroot> NeilP: you dont use sudo to change your password
<mac1> happygolucky: :) i dont reaaly know, what to do.. i'll try to install xfce and see if i can switch users in it
<Vustom> No one can help me? :(
<iceroot> NeilP: with sudo you change/set the rott-password
<iceroot> nfor changing your own password you use "passwd"
<html> whe3re do i post my screen shots?
<iceroot> NeilP: ^
<iceroot> !paste | html
<ubottu> html: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NeilP> okay..I tried using the 'passwd' in the root thing
<NeilP> but it just says authentication fail
<iceroot> NeilP: post the exact command you used and the error message
<geoffmcc> NeilP: ok. lets start over. what is it that you are trying to do,
<NeilP> im trying to set a new password for my admin account
<iceroot> NeilP: and post what you tried to do/though it is doing
<html> iceroot,  thats for text.. i need picture bin
<mac1> ok thanx folks for the help
<iceroot> NeilP: admin-account = root? or the sudo-user in the admin-group?
<mac1> see ya
<rasmusth> is it possible to auto login to unity-2d
<happygolucky> mac1: personally i'd put nouveau.blacklist=true before quiet splash inside of grub, you'll have to edit /etc/default/grub and then sudo grub-mkconfig
<iceroot> html: read the text again
<geoffmcc> NeilP: whenever you set the password on the default account it becomes the sudo password
<NeilP> This is the first account made by ubuntu for me.
<iceroot> NeilP: and you want to change the password from your default user?
<almoxarife> NeilP: did you at the time of installation decide to leave the passwords blank? or you blanked them after the fact?
<NeilP> I set it to no password...which was a big mistake
<geoffmcc> NeilP: well you set it to auto login, but you still set a password
<iceroot> NeilP: so your normal user does not have a password at the moment?
<NeilP> Yes
<NeilP> it does not have a password at the moment
<NeilP> But I have autologin enabled
<iceroot> NeilP: "sudo df" is that asking for a password?
<almoxarife> no password means no sudo then??
<rasmusth> NeilP: but then you cannot use either VNC or SSH?
<NeilP> the only sudo ive tried is 'su -s'
<iceroot> NeilP: that is a root-shell
<iceroot> NeilP: not sudo
<NeilP> okay, im sorry i dont know VNC and SSH
<NeilP> oh...okay.
<iceroot> NeilP: again! post the exact command you are using
<geoffmcc> NeilP: during install you set a password, you then set to autologin.. the password you set is still valid
<html> almoxarife, http://imagebin.org/188190
<NeilP> it doesnt accept the original password
<geoffmcc> NeilP: if you dont know what it is jsut do passwd from terminal and reset or go to accounts and reset threw gui
<geoffmcc> NeilP: i find its easier to just passwd from a terminal
<NeilP> do you mean terminal as in that boot thing you do before the OS starts
<NeilP> like going to recov mode?
<iceroot> NeilP: what command does not accept the password?
<NeilP> the passwd command
<iceroot> NeilP: please dont let us guess here
<geoffmcc> NeilP: no terminal. command line interface... like cmd.exe in windows
<NeilP> I used passwd Neil
<NeilP> then it says enter UNIX password
<iceroot> NeilP: what is the output of "whoami"
<NeilP> havent tried thta
<iceroot> NeilP: and you are calling "passwd"?
<geoffmcc> NeilP: while loged itno the account you want to change the password on just use passwd then enter then it will guide u threw password change
<willis111> hai
<willis111> I'm having some troubles w/rt2870 usb 10.04 lts
<happygolucky> is it me or does everyone want NeilP to get back to the freaking command line and do stuff
<happygolucky> :)
<willis111> tried building the sta driver from the ralink site but no love
<almoxarife> html: the version I have is 1,3,1 , where did you get namebench from? what version of ubuntu?
<html> almoxarife, http://imagebin.org/188190 this is what i see , it just tested the bowser(firefox
<willis111> the device shows up with the stock rt2870usb driver but wont do anything
<html> almoxarife,  software center > search  {namebench} its the only one there
<willis111> err rt2800usb/rt2x00
<happygolucky> NeilP: i dunno what you have access to or dont but if you needed to record a pass you could unshadow and crack it with john the ripper
<html> almoxarife,  how do i see what im running ? like command line?
<NeilP> okay thanks for the help guys
<almoxarife> html: ok, so run it as is
<ActionParsnip> !info namebench
<ubottu> namebench (source: namebench): DNS benchmark utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+dfsg-2 (oneiric), package size 346 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info namebench precise
<ubottu> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<willis111> works great on my gentoo system, just emerged the sta drivers/firmware
<almoxarife> html: what version of ubuntu you got?
<ActionParsnip> html: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: it's 1.3.1 in precise too
<willis111> !info rt2870*
<ubottu> Package rt2870 does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> html: something smells
<willis111> !info rt2800usb
<ubottu> Package rt2800usb does not exist in oneiric
<html> ActionParsnip,  thanks a ton :)... trying to get around to commandlind ,, its a little hard
<html> almoxarife,  ? huh lol
<html> almoxarife, lol i smell it to ...
<ActionParsnip> html: I gave the exact command, so no need to be able to get around, you just need to be able to copy andpaste
<ActionParsnip> html: what is the output of the command please?
<almoxarife> html: your version of the thing is not what is avail, you got an error loading alexa , I saw it on your term, soooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<html> maveric
<ActionParsnip> !info namebench maveric
<ubottu> 'maveric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> !info namebench maverick
<ubottu> namebench (source: namebench): open-source DNS benchmark utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2+dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 178 kB, installed size 604 kB
<willis111> what kernel is 11.10 using with updates?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.14.16 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<willis111> tyvm
<ActionParsnip> np
<MahaVishnu> so the kernel is only 32kb ?
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: its a meta package only
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: like ubuntu-desktop
<html> almoxarife,  huhuhuhuhu??? what is your subject to your last comment?
<MahaVishnu> ahh. yea I didn't think it could be 32kb
<NeilP> I just knew that the terminal is different from the root shell o_O. I solved it! thanks! haha
<willis111> and 10.04 is 2.6.36?
<almoxarife> html: nevermind alexa, run it, close down firefox if its open
<willis111> 2.6.32*
<html> almoxarife,  plaese what was you talking about ?
<willis111> or do I have to sync portage or whatever?
<almoxarife> html: I assumed you were at 11.10, I asked for the version, I got no response, so I assumeddddddddddddddd,
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, kernel is vmlinuz or initrd ?
<almoxarife> html: the point of using the alexa list is to insure you are not hitting on already cached dns entries, but I don't know why it crashed on your system
<willis111> vmlinuz
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: both afaik
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD shows 'umountable drive' after entering pass
<afeijo> hi guys, I installed compizconfig-settings-manager but yet, compiz is no working for my brand new 11.10, what else does it need?
<html> almoxarife,  lol  i am slow at typing  i'll get there in the end...  and i really dont like unity for old, slow pcs , -hich everyone has     , there to much of a learning curve  for newbles lunix users , and still a pain to figure out for me ...... if i get i faster , newer one then maybe i give it a run.... and kubuntu ,,,,,, anyway
<willis111> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: hostapd): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-2build1 (oneiric), package size 359 kB, installed size 964 kB
<html> almoxarife,  well i dont want to do that .... alexa list thinnggyyy... mmmm  what is it?
<almoxarife> html: you don't need to use unity, I don't, I use gnome shell, one big blank screen too, I also use cairo-dock, cause its far simpler to get at stuff, and to boot, since ubuntu lacks in some utils I took them from kubuntu, so I guess I am running a cairo-gno-ku
<willis111> tacos rule
<rasmusth> ok so after having updated ubuntu, xbmc is super slow in menus, as if GFX is not working
<almoxarife> html: don't want to do? lost you?
<html> almoxarife,  post a pic or video
<sokak> Hallo, 'sup?
<keepguessing> Hi, I am having python dump on a mount point. I have mounted that at a place such as /commonapps/mntpnt/python2.6/ now I have python 2.7 installed [on ubuntu 11.10] How can I make use of both python 2.7 preinstalled and the python 2.6 mounted?
<rasmusth> how can I check if my gfxis accelerating
<sokak> rasmusth, turn on compiz and see if is crawling or not
<rasmusth> sokak: I think compiz has some bug with my gfx
<rasmusth> never worked
<sokak> which gpu and which drivers you have?
<Anomie21> How do you install openoffice? Can't see it in the software centre for some weird reason. sudo apt-get install openoffice doesn't work either.
<iceroot> Anomie21: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Anomie21> iceroot: I already have libreoffice, Its not very good though so I'm trying to install Oo
<sokak> They are almost the same
<iceroot> Anomie21: there is no openoffice anymore in the repos its replaced with libreoffice
<sokak> btw, go on openoffice website and download the deb -.-
<geoffmcc> Anomie21: assuming your on 11.10 --- http://www.fossapps.com/2011/12/01/how-to-install-openoffice-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<iceroot> lake: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice and at the moment they are the same
<DarkStar1> How do I get the size of my FS in CLI?
<Anomie21> sokak: libreoffice is unable to open some microsoft word files properly
<iceroot> DarkStar1: df -h
<DarkStar1> I know it's du but can't remember the options
<iceroot> Anomie21: but openoffice is?
<iceroot> DarkStar1: man du  to see the options
<Anomie21> iceroot: Well, the PC version is - I've not tried it on ubuntu
<sokak> Anomie21, the whole point is to not handlòe anymore office files :P
<Anomie21> sokak: Yes but when 90% of the world uses office it's inevitable
<keepguessing> when I run ldconfig -p I see that there are a lot of so mapped to files whose location has changed. how I change these to point to right locations?
<sokak> Anomie21, i dont care of the whole world
<Anomie21> sokak: Yes but when you have a job you need to.
<sokak> Anomie21, i dont have a job :P
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: df -h
<DarkStar1> cheers guys
<sokak> heyas
<dumans> hiii
<rasmusth> it says in ubuntu that my gfx is not currently in use
<rasmusth> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: what video chip
<sokak> Question. Is better to shred or to badblock to make an hdd spew all the possible bad sectors?
<rasmusth> 9400
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: what manufacturer, both ati and nvidia do a 9400
<sokak> rasmusth, using binary nvidia drivers or nuveou?
<sokak> agh, cant type properly
<rasmusth> sokak I reinstalled them from ssh because it couldn't boot after updating ubuntu
<rasmusth> it's nvidea
<ikonia> rasmusth: from the nvidia.com website
<ikonia> ?
<sokak> rasmusth, where you got the drivers? Try xswat ppa :3
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<rasmusth> ActionParsnip: that was what I did
<sokak> thats good said
<sokak> ahh
<simion314> hi, is there a way to enable the fron panel headphone and microphone jacks on a desktop? I found some instructions on google to edit alsa.conf  but i am not sure if that will work in current versions of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<ActionParsnip> simion314: does the system have a make and model?
<sokak> that may work, but on my 570 i feel beter with xswat updated drivers
<sokak> rasmusth, you may try as well sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<rasmusth> okay sokak
<rasmusth> and then afterwards?
<sokak> then apt-get update and apt-get install nvidia-current
<sokak> or let jokey do graphically the dirty job
<simion314> ActionParsnip: this is my motherboard ASUS M4A88T-M/USB3  i can give more details about the hardware if needed
<zewb> yes hello
<zewb> ifconfig doesnt seem to be working
<zewb> in my fresh ubuntu install
<sokak> does anybody knows if i can enable pci passtrough on an Asus M4N98TD EVO?
<ActionParsnip> simion314: if you run:  alsamixer   are all the levels unmuted and cranked?
<stephni> my cd rom is not working
<SachADay> my multimedia keys are detected but dont work on oneric, they worked in natty
<simion314> ActionParsnip: yes
<stephni> i insert a cd it won't show anything i go to properties it writes unknown
<ActionParsnip> SachADay: if you run:  xev   do they make events?
<sokak> SachADay, does xev throws output when you press them?
<stephni> somebody help
<sokak> hehe sorry ;)
<ActionParsnip> simion314: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<SachADay> yes ActionParship and sokak
<sokak> stephni, tried another cd?
<simion314> ActionParsnip: the "Headphone" in alsamixer is grayedout/disabled
<stephni> i tried all the cd even those ones working before
<stephni> the cd rom will just rotate and stop
<ActionParsnip> SachADay: then go into the keyboard options and change the desired action to the keypress
<stephni> and i is a new cd rom i just changed today
<SachADay> yes ActionParssnip and sokak
<sokak> stephni, just check twice the wirings, and if the bios sees the drive
<rasmusth> sokak: then I reboot right?
<stephni> ok
<sokak> rasmusth, yeah, and good luck :)
<rasmusth> thanks
<SachADay> ActionParsnip i've already set the shortcuts
<SachADay> ActionParsnip still it never worked
<rasmusth> it really makes no sense that people say ubuntu is so out of the box
<simion314> ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ec31337d93c4e2fc9753ca3a579d612a5d2c1826
<sokak> rasmusth, its a matter of luck, on my new rig worked like a breeze
<sokak> we can say basically it will work out of the box on the vast majority of rigs
<rasmusth> heh
<sokak> too old or too new hardware, can give unknown results
<rasmusth> how do I check if it is working?
<llutz> .. like vast majority of other distros
<sokak> i do agree llutz
<ActionParsnip> simion314: keep hold of that, its dead useful. My sound troubleshooting isn't great
<rasmusth> god
<rasmusth> this driver is activated but not currently in use
<rasmusth> all because I update ubuntu
<rasmusth> well done OS
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: all my hardware does, never had to do anything except on one box I have to install nvidia-current
<sokak> im sticking with maverick until ill migrate to arch ;3
<simion314> ActionParsnip: thx for your time
<rasmusth> does anybody have an idea of how to troubleshoot when my gfx does not get used
<JLuc> hello
<sokak> rasmusth, usually when i get deadly tired of issues, i wipe any config folder on my home partition, and reinstall from scratch
<rasmusth> but I just installed
<sokak> oh :3
<sinosoidal> hi, i'm trying to get a kernel module loaded at boot time. but it fails to load. i copied the file to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen
<rasmusth> like a month ago
<sokak> i still have to try anything later than Maverick
<sokak> i was cool with that, and i kept sticking with it
<sokak> well, sometimes the nvidia driver goes haywire, i should really move with later kernels on a distro without unity or gnome 3 ;3
 * SachADay is the first person to kick his own ass
<Anomie21> I tried to follow that Oo tutorial but there is no /DEBS/ folder in the extracted folder, so sudo dpkg -i *.deb doesn't work
<sokak> Anomie21, tried yet to just get a deb package from Ooo webpage?
<ActionParsnip> sinosoidal: you may need to run: sudo depmod -a
<sinosoidal> ActionParsnip: let me try
<Anomie21> sokak: Yeah it was the deb one I downloaded
<sokak> Anomie21, and isnt installing any way?
<rasmusth> how do I wipe the faulty driver I have for GFX
<Anomie21> sokak: OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-GB.tar.gz.
<rasmusth> so that I can get back to the one that ubuntu recommended
<sinosoidal> ActionParsnip: yeap! it is that
<sinosoidal> ;)
<Anomie21> sokak: I extracted the .tar.gz but it doesn't have any .deb files in it, it has some .rpm files though?
<sokak> rasmusth, apt-get purge nvidia* should work
<openbees> when i am trying to copy and paste any file or folder in "/var/www" apache giving me error "403 forbidden" what is the problem how can i overcome to this problem
<sokak> Anomie21, look better in their download page, there *is* a deb package :)
<JLuc> Is 'alias' command the same as 'ln -s' ?
<llutz> JLuc: no
<sokak> openbees, permission check anyone?
<openbees> sokak : owner is www-data and myuser name is in group
<Anomie21> sokak: Yeah, thats the one I've been downloading - from http://download.openoffice.org/other.html labeled ; Linux      x86-64 DEB
<html> someone say my name?
<orolin> html
<html> ? lol  orolin
<DarkStar1> how do I find out the current release of my ubuntu?
<orolin> you ask you get :)
<zewb> HELLO FRIENDS
<sokak> DarkStar1, just open the system monitor ;)
<zewb> HELLO FRIENDS
<FloodBot1> zewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> DarkStar1: lsb_release -a
<html> lsb_release -sc
<openbees>  when i am trying to copy and paste any file or folder in "/var/www" apache giving me error "403 forbidden" what is the problem how can i overcome to this problem
<DarkStar1> sokak: I'm on a remote server
<DarkStar1> llutz: thx
<sokak> :P
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: lsb_release -sc
<sokak> Anomie21, you downloaded it from this link? http://download.services.openoffice.org/files/stable/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by OpenOffice.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (http://openoffice.org/issues/xml.cgi?id=3)
<Anomie21> sokak: yep, thats the one
<ActionParsnip> openbees: run your file browser with gksudo
<sokak> Anomie21, its odd, i downloaded it that way and worked like a breeze :3
<DarkStar1> Also I just created a user using useradd but it seems the groups and home directory were not created for it
<llutz> DarkStar1:easier to use adduser
<Anomie21> What do you do with the .tar.gz? double click it, extract it somewhere and then cd into the extracted directory and try to dpkg?
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  i think 'adduser' gives defaults for those. useradd requires you to give the info.
<dr_willis> Anomie21:  depends on whats in  the tar.gz
<openbees> ActionParsnip : i don't know what do wanna say
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: ook
<openbees> ActionParsnip :ERROR "I am not getting you"
<ActionParsnip> openbees: the foler is not owner by your user, it's owned by root, so you can run:  gjksudo nautilus   and you can write stuff to the folder
<openbees> i tried so ..but not working
<sokak> openbees, it should work, otherwise something is horribly wrong
<tightwork> Is ubuntu ubuntuish?
<ikonia> what ?
<sokak> Anomie21, yes, the .tar.gz should contain the deb packages, from there you can install them with dpkg, or any other usual way
<sokak> tightwork, then arch is architectural >.>
<tightwork> how so?
<ikonia> tightwork: what are you talking about ?
<tightwork> ubuntu
<ikonia> tightwork: what about it ?
<tightwork> this is #ubuntu right?
<sokak> tightwork, seems so. Define ubuntuish plox.
<MonkeyDust> tightwork  the ubuntu support channel, so do you have a support question
<tightwork> I do
<diverdude> ahhhh my new W520 Lenovo lean mean terminator killing machine has arrived :D ohhhhhh daddy
<sokak> congrats
<rasmusth> omgh
<diverdude> thx....thats gonna run ubuntu 11.10
<sokak> does exists a tweak to have devede installed with libavformat52,libpostproc51 and libswscale0?
<sokak> im getting used to ffmpeg, but i would like to have it back for some lazy encding tasks.
<red> I put my laptop to play music and connected it to the microphone port of my main PC -- I can see the "rear microphone line input" in sound panel moving so the sound is getting to my PC -- how do I make it audible directly?
<sokak> well, kudos to you all nice people, quitting for now :)
<red> oo, figured it out
<sattu94> Hi, i have set up a vnc server, on ubuntu lucid. Can i have a login screen (like xdm) shown when a person logs in through vnc connection ?
<Anomie21> Hmm, downloaded the .PPD for my printer, test page printed fine. But cant see the printer from within Libreoffice?
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21: does the printer show in the systsm-printer-config  app?
<sattu94> instead of the earlier session that was active ?
<Anomie21> ActionParsnip: If that's the app that appears when you type 'Printers' into the alt-f2 panel in unity, then yeah
<html> almoxarife,  heloo?
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21: same thing :0
<Anomie21> ActionParsnip: nevermind, restarted Libreoffice and it was there. :)
<Antonis> Hello I have recently installed ubuntu 11.10 and I face some problem when I move files from one partition to another. I didn't have this problem when I was running ubuntu 10.10 but now I move 3 movies (~4GB in total) and the whole system freezes during the whole transfer/move process.. what could be causing this? I also tried to move using terminal to be sure it's not a nautilus matter but same there..
<rasmusth> AMAAGAAAAAAAAAAAAD
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21: sweet
<rasmusth> now my ubuntu is stuck at ubuntu loading screen with all dots blue
<raidgh0st> Trying to figure out why ubuntu says i have 15700mb ram and not 16
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: do you use onboard video?
<raidgh0st> ActionParsnip: using my Ati radeon Hd 6900
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: may be the ram allotment for the pciexpress slot
<raidgh0st> But thats okey. 15700 is still alot:p
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: damn right
<raidgh0st> What is the diff from FGLRX (post-release-updates
<raidgh0st> and the one without (post-release-updates)
<yogg> Have someone an idea how i can get the dns server from dhcp, but not change the configuration of my interfaces?
<iceroot> raidgh0st: apt-get changelog packagename
<sipior> yogg: yes, you can specify exactly what information you'd like from the dhcp server. have a look at the dhclient.conf man page.
<raidgh0st> iceroot: must be more spesific
<ikonia> yogg: you tell the dhcp server to offer dns servers, however it is very unnormal to do this without offering an IP
<yogg> sipior: thx
<ActionParsnip> yogg: do you not get IP via DHCP too?
<iceroot> raidgh0st: apt-get source packagename  and then diff the packages
<yogg> ikonia: i can't change anything on the dhcp server    i only can ask him for the dns servers ^^
<ikonia> yogg: why are you trying to do this /
<yogg> ikonia: I would not insert the dns servers not into my resolv,conf but in my "/etc/bind/named.conf.options" as forwarders
<ikonia> yogg: that is not a dhcp option
<ikonia> yogg: dhcp does not configure names.conf
<yogg> i know
<ikonia> yogg: ok, so what exactly are you trying to do and why ?
<Antonis> anyone?
<yogg> ikonia: i write an script that gets the dns servers from dhcp and write it to the bind conf as forwarders
<iceroot> Antonis: fat32?
<ikonia> yogg: do the dns servers change from dhcp or are they the same ones you get each time ?
<Antonis> iceroot, no.. from ext4 to NTFS or from NTFS to NTFS
<raidgh0st> seems like the post update is new
<raidgh0st> and the other one is a old
<iceroot> Antonis: any usefull errors when using cp on the shell?
<iceroot> raidgh0st: the versions and changelogs will tell you
<Antonis> iceroot, nothing everything works fine but it takes a hell of a time (that didn't happen before) and the whole system freezes in periods
<rasmusth> guys
<rasmusth> can any of you help me?
<yogg> ikonia: i have something like an router. the router provides an dns server and must provide all dns informations behind him (forwarders). And the router moves from one network to another
<rasmusth> my GFX is constantly not in use
<iceroot> Antonis: is "top" showing a high value for "%wa"?
<raidgh0st> Hurray. I got a error: Sorry, but the install failed. see logfile for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Antonis> iceroot, what is %wa?
<ikonia> yogg: this does not sound lke a good solution
<yogg> ikonia: what would be a better one?
<ikonia> yogg: running a dns server on a changing ip network  is not good
<iceroot> Antonis: the value for io-wait
<raidgh0st> iceroot: http://login.kristshell.net/~raidghost/jockey.txt
<yogg> ikonia: the network on the "lan" side does not change    only on the "wan" side
<ikonia> yogg: that is bad then, you should not be running a local dns server on a machine that is changing WAN hosts
<ikonia> yogg: use the dns servers provided for you, rather than running a local one
<Antonis> iceroot, I am transfering files right now and top is running but nautilus is not there
<yogg> ikonia: the local one is a must have. else it would not be possible to reach the webinterface of this "router" with "www.example.local"
<ikonia> yogg: sorry, I disagree and I disagree with the solution.
<ActionParsnip> yogg: local dns makes web access faster. I always install dnsmasq on systems :)
<ikonia> simpley put an entry in the host file for the router
<Yanch0> guys anyone can help me set up a wifi pci card. the drivers have been installed using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 .. using wifiradar i can see the WEP connection im trying to connect to. however when i try to connect it keeps on connecting and no error yet it doesnt connect
<dmorfin> ikonia: the thousands of people using dd-wrt (and dnsmasq) disagree with you ;)
<spow> Hi, i'm hqving problems with unity on 11.10 so I installed and used gnome classic instead, but no icons appear on my desktop anymore, even though they still exist in the FS
<yogg> ikonia: i have not found a better solution. but if you have an idea it would be nice :)
<ikonia> yogg: just put an entry in your host file
<yogg> ActionParsnip: yes dnsmasq was my first idea but i needed more
<spow> I can't drag/drop files from anywhere to the desktop, and that zorked on unity
<ActionParsnip> yogg: more what?
<yogg> ActionParsnip: configuration options, and a own dns zone (example.local)
<yogg> ikonia: can i change the host file on a other system over dhcp?
<dmorfin> yogg: I had bind running like that for 10+ years, so I don't see the problem.  Just make sure you keep your forwarders in line with the wan network if possible.
<spow> should I go back to 10.xx ?
<ActionParsnip> yogg: you can set static DNS in network manager, set the interface to DHCP (address only) then set the DNS servers to: 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<ActionParsnip> yogg: the hosts file isn't much to do with dhcp dude, it wil simply override dns
<ikonia> yogg: no, but then you can't change anything over DHCP as you said you can't change the dhcp server
<yogg> dmorfin: the problem was to get the dns servers from the dhcp server and do not change any interface configuration. But with dhclient.conf i can manage it
<yogg> ActionParsnip: ikonia: dmorfin: i write down what my device should do. Takes a few minutes :)
<raidgh0st> I gonna be in the light.
<dmorfin> yogg: I had my dhcp server set to send dns as just my local dns server.  everything worked fine, even when I switched wan networks.
<ActionParsnip> yogg: if you use dnsmasq, you will need to edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf to till it to listen to 127.0.0.1
<dmorfin> yogg: and yes, as ActionParsnip says, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are decent forwarders, assuming your different wan networks have different dns, and you can't switch easily
<rasmusth> This driver is activated but not currently in use. How do I fix this problem?
<ravedog> anyone that is a cfengine guru here?
<almoxarife> rasmusth: that's a bug, i see the same thing and mine is in use, google it
<ActionParsnip> yogg: over time, dnsmasq will learn most of the resolutions you need :)
<rasmusth> almoxarife: I dont understand why xbmc would use 100% cpu in menu then
<Antonis> so iceroot any ideas?
<raidgh0st> ActionParsnip: for some seconds i thought you said "dmesg will learn mo9st of the resolutions you need :p
<raidgh0st> I really see a diff from p4 2.2Ghz 4Gb ram and a i5 3.0Ghz with ssd
<Antonis> could it be the way I mount the ntfs drives?
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: heheh
<iceroot> Antonis: not really
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: put your browser web cache in tempfs or on a platter based drive
<iceroot> Antonis: you are using ntfs-3g? can you show the complete mount-options? "mount" will show them
<Antonis> iceroot, give me a second cause I am moving files right now and everything freezes
<Yanch0> all i'm seeing in dmesg | tail is : [  737.468271] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: it'll reduce wear on the SSD as well as speed up web browsing
<iceroot> Antonis: ok
<almoxarife> rasmusth: can't say, I don't see the same cpu hogging, btw, does xbmc see the gpu?
<Antonis> iceroot, should I paste them here or somewhere else? or do you want just one of them?
<rasmusth> almoxarife: no
<yogg> ikonia: ActionParsnip: dmorfin: I hope this explains my problem better: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/519673/
<almoxarife> rasmusth: do you have the bios option to force the gpu rather the onboard? assuming you have that setup?
<rasmusth> I have only one gpu
<rasmusth> no onboard
<Antonis> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/767838/
<ActionParsnip> yogg: bad link afaics, can you PM the text :)
<dr_willis> xbmc does use fancy compositing and other eye candy i recall.  never noticed it being much of a load on my nvidia systems.
<ActionParsnip> yogg: my admins are strict and the proxy hates pastebins
<Mitos> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Mitos
<html> hi
<Antonis> also iceroot I use a tool to automount them (in ubuntu 10.10 I did it myself through fstab)
<rasmusth> would the fact that I boot to 2D have anything to say?
<iceroot> Antonis: sorry i am busy at the moment i will try to look through it later
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Mitos> I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 in virtualbox... If I set 2 network card(one nat and one internal network) connections don't work... If I set only Nat connection works...
<Antonis> ok no problem just let me know when you can =)
<Mitos> maybe I need special package... I use ubuntu minimal...
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: how are you defining the network addressing?
<Mitos> internal network: 192.168.66.1 subnet 255.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: no, what are you using to set the address, not what is the address
<Mitos> I used vboxmanage.exe dhcpclient add etc...
<Mitos> With ifconfig I saw the network cards, eth0 and eth1, with right ip and subnet...
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: so all the addressing comes from dhcp?
<Mitos> yes, from dhcp...
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: you may need to set the internal as static so it doesn't get a default gateway set
<Mitos> with lubuntu desktop edition I haven't problems... I use the same configuration, with two cards, and I don't have problems...
<Mitos> can you explain better your solution please?
<rasmusth> how can I test if my gfx is being used on ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: if your system has 2 default gateways it will get confused
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: run 3d things like games
<Mitos> How can test if I have two gateway???
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: ifconfig; route    should tell you a lot
<Mitos> one moment :)
<MonkeyDust> Mitos  type dig
<fa1c0n> :(
<html> dhcp what mean , and whats it do?
<MonkeyDust> html  dhcp gives ip addresses to your network devices
<MonkeyDust> html  dhcp means dynamic host control protocol or something
<Mitos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767847/
<querier> Hi :) What is the very basic list of packages ubuntu needs to run? I dont mind if e.g. libreoffice is turned off/deleted
<dr_willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dr_willis> querier:  depends on what you want running. :) X or not.. and so on.
<ActionParsnip> querier: you can install ubuntu minimal then install openbox for a very small install
<Mitos> ActionParsnip Did you see my paste???
<querier> dr_willis: yes X is fine. ActionParsnip well ubuntu is installed and should be slimmed now.
<DarkStar1> how do I add myself to the admin group?
<llutz> DarkStar1: if you aren't root and no sudo-user, you can't
<llutz> DarkStar1: sudo adduser username admin
<DarkStar1> llutz: thx
<diverdude> Hello...is there a better interface than the unity and gnome in ubuntu?
<luis_> hi there, wanted some support on some trouble with suspend: when trying to do it, goes to black screen and then back to the userspace. here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/767854/
<searching> firefox type ubuntu % hit enter and no list why? is bug?
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: i cant view pasts, my admins have clamped down the web to the maxxx
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: can you PM me the text please
<mick_laptop> diverdude: there are a few, there is xfce, kde and there are others. google: linux window manager and look at youtube/image search
<ActionParsnip> luis_: what GPU are you using?
<luis_> ActionParsnip, how can I figure that out?
<mick_laptop> searching: I don't understand
<Mitos> Is it possible from webchat to send you PM???
<searching> type ubuntu and % in firefox
<luis_> ActionParsnip, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<searching> and hit enter
<html> moneydust thanks
<html> \
<searching> open google with firefox and type ubuntu % hit enter
<mick_laptop> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+%25&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<searching> no list :))
<mick_laptop> no list of what?
<searching> of searching
<DarkStar1> llutz: added my user to the admin group and uncommented the admin line in sudoers but i still can't sudo from my user
<llutz> DarkStar1: relogin
<mick_laptop> it opens up google and does a search for "ubuntu %"
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<searching> yes
<DarkStar1> llutz: as my user I have already relogged
<mick_laptop> searching: that is the expected result
<searching> something ubuntu,linux
<llutz> DarkStar1: "uncommented the admin line in sudoers"  why was it commented?
<searching> no result
<luis_> thanks ActionParsnip, could this be interfering with hibernation too? cause i'm having the same problem with it
<ActionParsnip> luis_: doubt it
<mick_laptop> searching: what exactly are you expecting to happen. give me a sentence not a word
<DarkStar1> llutz: I assume the % sign meant it's a commented line. but it was the default installation
<llutz> DarkStar1: its not a comment, its a group. change it BACK
<MonkeyDust> DarkStar1  # is a commented line
<luis_> could you help me with that too ActionParsnip? i've posted a bug, but no response so far
<luis_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/898615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DarkStar1> llutz:  oops!
<luis_> i'm needing help with an hibernation problem.  i've posted a bug, but no response so far https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/898615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<ActionParsnip> luis_: does suspend work?
<luis_> didn't tried yet
<luis_> was waiting for an answer on the hibernate problem
<ActionParsnip> luis_: its teh same ilk so if that works then it will be useful to add to the bug...
<luis_> oh ok, ActionParsnip , i'll give it a try and then come back here
<super789> hello
<super789> where can i find the compatible pci wirelesse card to Lubuntu?
<super789> *the list
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Mitos> thanks to ActionParsnip... I solved my problem... I add to /etc/network/interfaces auto eth1;iface eth1 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: nice
<Loqus_> In Ubuntu how do I set the MAC address of a VLAN interface?
<super789> Lubuntu haves the same support has ubuntu?
<iceroot> Loqus_: you cant (imo) its always the mac from the real NIC
<ActionParsnip> super789: yes its an official release now :)
<iceroot> super789: wtih 11.10 yes
<ActionParsnip> Loqus_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<Monotoko> super789, there isn't a list as such... but most PCI wifi cards should be compatible
<Mitos> I don't understand why ubuntu doesn't released with no program... I don't need office,games,calc...
<ActionParsnip> Loqus_: or that way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022301
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: use minimal then and install only what you need, its what I do
<Monotoko> Mitos, because the majority of people want it to just work out of the box... the good thing about Linux though is you can build a distro, and there are thousands out there
<Mitos> I use minimal but it needs too work...
<ActionParsnip> Mitos: it will
<dagerik> when i call execvp("ps", args); the newly formed process never exits. how can i exit it?
<wide_awake> good morning
<Pici> dagerik: That would be a more appropriate question for ##C
<wide_awake> how can I tell unity to open a second instance of an app (specifically nautilus)
<Mitos> bye :)
<Loqus_> Thanks ActionParsnip... I know I can change it on a physical MAC, but I wasn't sure how it would work on a VLAN MAC... when changing a physical MAC, the Interface's HW MAC register is changed so that outgoing frames are generated with the new MAC (on restart this is reset on the HW, then changed back by the OS on config)... but on a VLAN does it dynamically change the frame SRC MAC register with each outgoing frame, or does it do so
<theadmin> wide_awake: It doesn't do that... Try Ctrl+T in Nautilus and such other shortcuts. Nautilus is tabbed for a reason :P
<wide_awake> theadmin, I hate to admit, but I never knew that nautilus was tabbed before ;)
<wide_awake> theadmin, thanks!
<theadmin> wide_awake: np
<geet> hello I need help in adding pthread library to gcc
<super789> i can buy the TL-WN851N but in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link it appears that is haves some problems in 11.04 but i have 11.10 lubuntu. how can i know if the problem has been fixed?
<luis_> ActionParsnip, nomodeset didn't work. It even disabled high resolution and Unity 3d
<geet> Hello...Need Help
<querier> theadmin: nautilus doesnt want you to drag and drop with 2 open windows?
<dr_willis> cant just middle click on the nautilus icon?
<dr_willis> F3 in nautilus also opens a split window i belive
<BarkingFish> geet, have patience. If you wait for a while, someone will get round to helping you :)
<dr_willis> geet:  thers also more programming specific chennels
<geet> can u recommend one?
<ActionParsnip> super789: check bug reports, personally I wouldn't bother if its had issues, look for broadcom based ones. Cheap and easy
<MonkeyDust> geet  you could start by asking a question
<geet> I need help for adding pthread.h in gcc
<MonkeyDust> geet  that's no question
<geet> I want to know how can I add that library
<geirha> geet: What do you mean by "add that library"?
<MonkeyDust> geet  too vague, start from the beginning, what do you want to do and what is the purpose
<geet> I get error "Undefined reference to pthread_create()
<geirha> geet: gcc -lpthread ...
<ActionParsnip> super789: my Netgear WG311T works out of the box:)
<geet> but this wont compile my program
<super789> thanks ActionParsnip
<jordanm> geet: apt-get install apt-file; apt-file update; apt-file search /pthread.h
<Yanch0> guys anyone can help me set up a wifi pci card. the drivers have been installed using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 .. using wifiradar i can see the WEP connection im trying to connect to. however when i try to connect it keeps on connecting and no error yet it doesnt connect . all im seeing in dmesg | tail is : [  737.468271] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
<NYPR-1> Hi: I need some guidance on how to install and get my WiFi card working.  I have an old Presario laptop and have found the correct driver.  I do not have the instruction to run the the file. I know that I need to go to the terminal but once there I am lost.
<geirha> jordanm: I'm pretty sure libc6-dev gets installed along with gcc
<ActionParsnip> NYPR-1: if you run: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i produ     what is output?
<MonkeyDust> Yanch0  NYPR-1 explore the terminal commands iwlist and iwconfig
<jordanm> geirha: it should, since its a recommends, but it is possible that it has not. if the user has changed their apt configuration
<luis_> ActionParsnip, nomodeset didn't work. It even disabled widescreen resolution and switched to Unity 2D
<ActionParsnip> Yanch0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/459716
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 459716 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "encrypted modes don't work on ndiswrapper wireless adapters" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> luis_: could try the alternate install, install in text mode
<Guest43654> Yanch0: that often happens to me whenever I forget to take my device out of monitor mode and put it into managed mode
<jordanm> geirha: aptitude install gcc -R will get you gcc without libc6-dev
<Yanch0> happygolucky, how to do that please?
<geirha> jordanm: Ah, right. Though a missing header file would give a different error. I really think he just hadn't linked the library.
<luis_> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by alternate install? this is not a problem on installing. The hibernate and suspend worked perfectly before updating to 11.10 .
<ActionParsnip> luis_: there may be a safemode vga option in the boot
<geirha> jordanm: But, we'll probably never know now :)
<luis_> ActionParsnip, I can check that, but as far as I recall there isn't
<ActionParsnip> luis_: maybe the upgrade borked it, could try a clean install
<Yanch0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767896/ <= im trying to connect to Cell 03
<luis_> ActionParsnip, there's no way to work around the problem? it wasn't a direct 11.10 install, but a 11.04 update
<luis_> ActionParsnip, it seems like there is some process preventing the suspension
<happygolucky> Yanch0: hm, well try ifconfig <device> down and then iwconfig <device> mode managed and then ifconfig <device> up and then if it still doesn't connect try changing the cards channel to 6 or whaterver it needs to be
<luis_> ActionParsnip, because when i log in with other user (command line) it works
<ActionParsnip> luis_: have you added that to the bug?
<luis_> what i wanted is some way to detect and troubleshoot that. the logs won't give me even the slightest idea of what is happening
<luis_> i'm adding it right away
<luis_> what's getting me crazy is that it works some times and other times not.
<cockerino> ciao
<cockerino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cockerino> send list
<bbbbbbbb> is there a way to stop network manager for the current session?
<BluesKaj> !it | cockerino
<ubottu> cockerino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<happygolucky> bbbbbbbb: service network-manager stop
<bbbbbbbb> happygolucky: thanks!
<happygolucky> bbbbbbbb: you're welcome np
<nixmaniack> is it ok to make '/etc/pm/power.d/01cpu_online'  non executable? My CPUs go offline quite often
<luis_> hi there, could someone else try to help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<chao> i'm using xfce
<yogg> "dhclient -n" "-n Do not configure any interfaces.". If i do this the command does nothing. it simply hangs and does not request an address. Is this a bug (Ubuntu 10.04.3)?
<luis_> hi there, could someone else try to help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DarkStar1> quick question, if I want to store some alias commands should I leave them in the .profile or create the bash_profile? I read in .profile that creating a bash_profile will cause .profile to be ignored
<sipior> yogg: it's doing what you told it to do; i.e., nothing :-)
<cockerino> ciao
<cockerino> xdcc list
<yogg> sipior: it should not make an configuration, but it should send an dhcp request
<sipior> yogg: not according to the man page.
<BluesKaj> cockerino, no downloads here !
<yogg> sipior: "Do not configure any interfaces." does imply "also send no dhcp request"?
<sipior> yogg: yes.
<cockerino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yogg> sipior: hmmm   this sucks
<super789> a question related to wirless
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<sipior> yogg: why, what are you attempting?
<BluesKaj> somebody kick that idiot , cockerino
<super789> for normal web surfing the max speed of the wireless card make much diference?
<sipior> BluesKaj: he does seem to be a slow learner...
<super789> for example 54mbps vs 300mbps
<yogg> sipior: i need some information (dns server) from the dhcp server but would not configure my interfaces
<dr_willis> super789:  not that ive notived
<dr_willis> super789:  for flash videos and so forth. it can.
<Guest13329> Hi, epiphany browser crashes when I try to add a bookmark. I saw in launchpad that there have been some related issues. Do I need to report this?
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  one of those config files mention an .alias file you can put them in.
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  italians use internet for file sharing only, they have no 'internet culture'
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  ~/.bash_aliases
<super789> dr_willis: condering that the connection only allow 300kpbs thoes 54mpbs will never be in full use
<super789> or it is diferent tpes of speed?
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: that aliases file doesn't exist so I guess I'll have to create it. Thx
<xsaidx> hello g guys what does this package  libgl1-mesa-swx11
<CrazyThinker> I cannot see all the notification icons even if I set the dconf settings as ['all']
<sipior> yogg: hmm. might be useful: http://pydhcplib.tuxfamily.org/pmwiki/ , or http://code.google.com/p/dhquery/
<MonkeyDust> xsaidx  type apt-cache policy [package]
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, my understanding is that they've led to beleive that ubuntu chat is a file sharing room ny some misinformed Italian publication, or it's just a nasty tricj on the mags part :P.
<sipior> yogg: there's also dhcping, in the repositories. i haven't tried that, but you might look into it.
<MonkeyDust> xsaidx  or type apt-cache search [package]
<diverdude> ahhhhh after 2 months in mac hell I'm BACK on ubuntu :D
<BluesKaj> err trick
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  i've heard that italians use irc channels mainly to get information about file sharing
<Hotkeys> I am using ubuntu 11.10 desktop. I cannot get my programs to save to our network share.  I can  write to the share drive with nautilus by cut/pasting from anywhere on my local machine. This is a clean install of 11.10 and libreoffice generates input/output error when trying to save to the share. The share is hosted on Centos. If I run libreoffice as sudo, it fixes the problem, and saves to the share. The problem is I don't want to run my programs suc
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, not all italians who use the internet, those who speak english seem to know better
<Pici> !ot  | BluesKaj MonkeyDust
<ubottu> BluesKaj MonkeyDust: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<happygolucky> Hotkeys: have you checked the integrity of the target machine, you're saying input output erroring, sounds bad
<luis_> hi there, could someone else try to help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Hotkeys> happygolucky this is our corporate network share. Nobody else is having problems and I can save to it fine using sudo
<yogg> sipior: thx   dhcping looks good i hope i get something out ^^
<xsaidx> guys in natty can i install galuim-based driver and which package shud i install thanks
<sipior> yogg: actually, if you dig into the dhclient.conf man page, there might be another option. you could use the "request" option, and then "supercede" all the answers you get. the information would still be received on your end (just ignored)
<jpolo> hi everybody
<dr_willis> Hotkeys:  look in .gvfs for the mounted directory of the share. try saveing to it that way
<dr_willis> Hotkeys:  you can save to a samba share via sudo? thats very.... weird...
<dr_willis> Hotkeys:  or is it a nfs share?
<jpolo> I am stuck at the "checking battery state" at boot time can some one help me please?
<yogg> sipior: i have an dhclient.conf with only "request domain-name-servers;". but it still reconfigures my interface after the request
<Deep> hi, i am on ubuntu, trying to install a video editor, and it says the only way its by Launchpad repo
<Deep> anyone knows how to use it?
<mick_laptop> anyone know how I can bridge a wifi and ethernet connection?  wifirouter -> wlan0 (laptop) -> eth0 (laptop) -----shared to -----> eth0 (desktop)
<xangua> Deep: open software center from the dash
<mick_laptop> I tried to use NetworkManager and select "shared to other computers" under eth0 and so far nothing
<mick_laptop> I've also checked ip forwarding in the kernel, it is enabled
<mick_laptop> I'd like the desktop to get a dhcp lease from the router (bridged from the laptop's wifi)
<felipe_Brz> if I include various files and folder in the apache2.conf file (as per the default ubuntu setup), can I just alter the order of the includes to make the last ones override the previous onds?
<felipe_Brz> (i asked this at httpd channel but this is apparently closer related to the ubuntu setup rather than apache itself)
<bdi> Hello...im trying to do sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-php5, but it get E: Package 'libapache-mod-php5' has no installation candidate....Has this package been removed?
<MonkeyDust> bdi  to find out, type apt-cache search libapache-mod*
<iceroot> bdi: libapache2-mod-php5
<arlo_> anyone can help me with subdomain in apache?
<henry9k1> hello peeps
<henry9k1> I'm having some problems with a ubuntu 8.10
<henry9k1> I can't find the latest public repos for it
<bdi> Oh my god....everything is just working...its amazing....damn it feels good to get away from mac and their totally  screwed distro
<EvilResistance> !8.10 | henry9k1
<ubottu> henry9k1: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<henry9k1> !eol
<arlo_> anyone can help me with subdomain in apache? in teamewiewer?
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<arlo_> i have little problem
<MonkeyDust> henry9k1  8.10 is no longer supported
<henry9k1> alright
<EvilResistance> henry9k1:  basically, 8.10 is no longer supported since its lifespan ended.
<EvilResistance> as MonkeyDust said
<henry9k1> well, I'm reading ubuntu 9 install instructions and it tells me to update it fully before installing 9
<henry9k1> and I find no repos to update it from
<henry9k1> should I just slap the 9 on it?
<MonkeyDust> henry9k1  i gues ubuntu is no longer supported, either
<MonkeyDust> henry9k1  i gues ubuntu 9 is no longer supported, either
<Pici> henry9k1: Neither 9.04 or 9.10 are supported.
<henry9k1> well damn
<bastidrazor> henry9k1: go for the gold with 10.04
<Pici> henry9k1: Non LTS releases are supported for 18 months. 8.10 is over 3 years old.
<BluesKaj> henry9k1, you have to try to stay a bit more current with your distro
<henry9k1> I'm working on a friend's computer
<qqq> mint ,supported until April 2013
<henry9k1> personally I'm an arch man
<edbian> lovin' arch
<qqq> it is good
<henry9k1> <3
<qqq> mint 9
<henry9k1> soo
<henry9k1> I've got another dilemma then
<henry9k1> no keyboards work during boot up
<nvz> anyone know how I can turn of the composite extension in X on Ubuntu 11.04?
<henry9k1> but I have the admin password though
<MonkeyDust> henry9k1  get rid of that friend :p
<nvz> either that or how I can get a newer intel graphics driver in 11.04
<henry9k1> any way I can get a 10.10 on this thing?
<qqq>  try mint 9
<henry9k1> without needing a boot
<Pici> qqq: Mint is not supported here, please stop suggesting it.
<exodus_ms> how can I find what version of php is installed with lamp-server^ on 10.04
<MonkeyDust> exodus_ms  apt-cache policy
<kapcom01> hello, i need a little help with duplicity (deja dup) https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/487720/comments/55
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 487720 in duplicity (Ubuntu Maverick) "Restore fails with "Invalid data - SHA1 hash mismatch"" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<exodus_ms> thank you MonkeyDust
<exodus_ms> MonkeyDust, maybe I'm missing something but that just repos?
<bdi> on mac i have this really cool cloud system where i can take a screendump and automatically its uploaded to the cloud system in a web-accessable location, and the link to the image is put into my keyboard. Can i do this on ubuntu also somehow?
<skilly> nick raws_raws
<MonkeyDust> exodus_ms  yes
<exodus_ms> MonkeyDust, I need php PHP 5.3.2 installed. is there a way I can check if that version is included in the lamp-server package?
<MonkeyDust> exodus_ms  hm, no, can't say
<exodus_ms> MonkeyDust, ok, thanks for your help
<jumoit> any ideas on "read out loud" in adobe reader 9 running on ubuntu 10.0 lts?
<Hotkeys> dr_willis  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!..........its been months trying to find a solution. FINALLY. Thank you Thank you Thank you. I added a bookmark to .gvfs and i can save now. You rock
<diverdude> anyone?
<diverdude> Hotkeys, what was the problem?
<dr_willis> Hotkeys:  always found it annoying they dont make a link from .gvfs to like "Network"
<Hotkeys> "" I am using ubuntu 11.10 desktop. I cannot get my programs to save to our network share.  I can  write to the share drive with nautilus by cut/pasting from anywhere on my local machine. This is a clean install of 11.10 and libreoffice generates input/output error when trying to save to the share. The share is hosted on Centos. If I run libreoffice as sudo, it fixes the problem, and saves to the share. The problem is I don't want to run my programs 
<dr_willis> Hotkeys:  non gnome apps just dont often like the whole 'smb://whatever/whever' type  paths :)
<Hotkeys> I see, yes that makes sense now
<diverdude> dr_willis, do you know if there is a ubuntu-upload screendumps functionality?
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dr_willis> diverdude:  there may be some indicator-applets to help automate it. (check askubuntu.com)
<diverdude> dr_willis, i know how to make a screenshot...but i want it to be automatically uploaded to a webserver and get the link in the clipboard
<dr_willis> diverdude:  check indicator-applets list at askubuntu i guess.. :) ive seen a lot of new ones there in the past few weeks
<Sharpshooter> any body know any application that connect mobile phone camera as webcam
<hacked_kernel> how to know the audio input device path on my system?
<Sharpshooter> any body know any application that connect mobile phone camera as webcam?
<dr_willis> Sharpshooter:  it would depend on your phone i imagine.
<Tibor> hello?
<dr_willis> Sharpshooter:  there may be an app for your phone that does it.
<dr_willis> Jello Tibor .
<diverdude> dr_willis, dont seem to be any apps for that :(
<Sharpshooter> dr_willis, Ya one app is ther named smartcam but it is outofdate  not for 11.10
<willwhite> Has anyone else run into problems getting PPAs to show up in Ubuntu Software Center? Similar issue to: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54268/why-arent-my-ppas-showing-up-in-the-ubuntu-software-center
<Sharpshooter> dr_willis, any way to install that app in 11.10
<dr_willis> Sharpshooter:  compile from source
<dr_willis> Sharpshooter:  look for a ppa
<dr_willis> I imagine it very much depends on the camera also.
<arcsky> does a new kernel getting installed with apt-get upgrade ?
<emres> yes
<emres> ...
<dr_willis> arcsky:  upgrades can install new kernels - yes.
<arcsky> "can" ?
<emres> YES
<arcsky> last time i did it didnt
<dr_willis> arcsky:  you can always try a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' if it dosent
<emres> it wil ionstal all upgrads avalible new kernel is upgrade  omfg
<emres>  >> google
<arcsky> emres: << google
<dr_willis> some times things get held back.
<emres> not kernels
<dr_willis> ive definatly seen kernels get held back.
<Sharpshooter> dr_willis, yeah I'm going to try that
<emres> dr_willis:  okey my bad.
<dr_willis> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade if you want to be super sure i guess..
<luis_> hi there, could someone else try to help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<emres> dont do dist upgrade
<emres> ...
<Pici> emres: why not?
<hacked_kernel> how to know the audio input device path on my system? like /dev/xx
<dr_willis> emres:  i do them all the time to pull in held back items.
<emres> dr_willis:  hmm strange ind eb times dist upgrades actually upgrade distro to new versions
<Pici> emres: A dist-upgrade will pull in packages that have new dependencies, like your kernel metapackage depending on a new kernel update.
<dr_willis> emres:  thats a 'release upgrade'
<dr_willis> and you use the update manager to do that.
<Pici> emres: That will only happen if you have modified your sources.list to point to a new release. That is not the automatic nor intended behavior of dist-upgrade.
<Norwack> wich torrent should i download when im going to install ubuntu with Oracle's VirtualBox? (32bit)
<emres> i toldu in debian times.
<emres>  god damned
<dr_willis> Norwack:  normal desktop iso will work
<emres> maybe now its diferent
<dr_willis> ' hmm strange ind eb times'  <----------- was that what that said?
<Norwack> dr_willis: can you please give me a link?
<emres> deb
<emres> typo
<dr_willis> Norwack:  ubuntu.com site has links
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<phong_> hi guys, is there a way to connect to sftp server in console terminal?
<phong_> instead of using sftp client?
<dr_willis> phong_:  sshfs  is handy to mount a remote ssh server to a local direcory
<edbian> phong_: the sftp command
<phong_> edbian, how to use sftp command?
<phong_> edbian, one example?
<emres> btw is there a way to tell a girl how to install win 7  fropm usb on netbook with kubuntu installed by me  so it will not fu uyp grub? cuz shes dumb
<Norwack> 8.04 still work?
<pangolin> !language | emres
<phong_> sftp server_ip ??
<ubottu> emres: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Norwack> or bugs? <- what i meatn
<edbian> phong_: well there is a man page in man ftp.  Let me translate it to an example for you
<Norwack> ment
<K350> Are there any alternatives to Compiz if I want to have a rotating cube, negative and zoom?
<phong_> oh come on
<dr_willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<dr_willis> Norwack:  its past EOL on desktop.
<edbian> phong_: oh come on what?
<Norwack> well, i enjoyed the 8.04 layout better than the new one
<edbian> phong_: it's sftp user@hostname:/path/to/stuff   (hostname could be an IP of course) and
<phong_> edbian, can't you just show and tell ?
<edbian> phong_: I said I would and I just did
<dr_willis> Norwack:  gnome2 is basically dead. time to dive into unity, or gnome-shell
<edbian> god
<phong_> ok thanks
<phong_> edbian, got it..it's working
<edbian> ur welcome
<phong_> the part i'm missing is the user ;)
<edbian> phong_: ahh, sure
<querier> hey guys: "initctl unknown job" what does it mean ? I placed jobs on /etc/init just before and im calling sudo /sbin/initctl start my-tiny-job from a bash script, called from php.
<edbian> phong_: In man sftp you can see the 2nd or 3rd synopsis line
<phong_> edbian, is better to have sftp then just ftp right?
<Norwack> dr_willis: this then http://morsomt.net/e/6uyfkk.png ?
<edbian> phong_: I think so.  But it's best to use ssh and scp
<phong_> edbian, so what is the problem with just ftp then?
<tibor_> Hey why is there a _ behind my nickname?
<phong_> if it is bettter, why is it still exist ftp
<edbian> phong_: It's sends password and username in plaintext across the network
<edbian> phong_: ftp still exists because it was massively popular and it takes a long time for people to switch
<edbian> phong_: sftp isn't terrible though is my understanding.
<phong_> oh
<querier> dr_willis: do you know what it means? : "initctl unknown job"?
<phong_> got it. thanks man u're superb
<edbian> phong_: also it's ok to use on a LAN where people don't need passwords to access the files
<edbian> sure
<tibor_> Hey why is there a "_" behind my nickname?
<edbian> tibor_: likely tibor was taken so your client choose tibor_
<phong_> ls
<dr_willis> querier:  ive seen a few others ask that in here. I belive its some mistake in the init/sysv system. Check askubuntu.com for that exact error message and it may  tell you.
<edbian> tibor_ is a character on the simpsons in season 4.  He's the guy homer blames whenever he gits in trouble
<edbian> cause he doesn't speak english
<phong_> edbian, ubuntu, xubuntu, what ever, they'll all the same thing riight?
<edbian> phong_: They have a different graphical interface
<dr_willis> phong_:  read on why ftp  must die ---> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<phong_> oh
<edbian> phong_: Other than that they're pretty much the same
<tibor_> edbian: But my name isnt taken
<Norwack> only difference i believe
<edbian> but that's a huge difference
<edbian> tibor_: then do /nick tibor
<edbian> and you can get your regular one back
<phong_> edbian, do you prefer ubuntu or red hat?
<puff> I'm getting hassled to use MS-Word to edit a doc.  How good is openoffice's support for MS-word formats?
<edbian> maybe it was taken at the time your client got your name
<tibor> edbian: thanks
<edbian> phong_: I use several distros.  I don't know what I prefer.  arch I guess?
<edbian> tibor: sure
<edbian> puff: excellent
<edbian> puff: especially for word docs
<puff> edbian: Cool... can it handle word's revision tracking feature?
<phong_> edbian, why ubuntu runs faster then mac os x or windows ?
<phong_> so fast man
<edbian> puff: mmm, IDK
<tibor> edbian: and how the hell do you know the fact about simpsons
<phong_> i love it
<edbian> never heard of that feaure
<puff> Hm, what about gnome office?'
<spow> Hi. I've been having troubles with the default X manager, so I've installed gnome. I tried using it in classic but there was no desktop, so now I tried gnome without options and i'm stuck in the 'activities' tab, I can't get out of it ! what should I use ?
<speckmade> (I'm trying to install into encrypted LVM, resulting in a series of failures so far.)
<edbian> phong_: because it has less software running at any given time and an army of people spend their time maintaining it and making it as fast as possible instead of as profitable as possible
<speckmade> Can I install into encrypted LVM using the live CD installation method?
<edbian> tibor: haha, I like the simpsons and I just saw that episode the other day
<puff> edbian: I can actually see why people like it, it basically lets you rewind/replay changes to the document, all the change data is stored *in* the document (which is one of the reasons word files can get so bloated...)
<edbian> phong_: the software thing obviously is variable
<edbian> puff: I would just use regular files and git
<edbian> puff: Never used that feature but I'm willing to bet git is better
<puff> edbian: Me too :-).
<phong_> edbian, you type freaking fast man, u scared the heck of me
<phong_> very rapid respond
<edbian> phong_: ha, I am good at typing
<edbian> phong_: :)
<phong_> edbian, tell me if u're having extra fingures
<phong_> fingers*
<phong_> lol
<edbian> phong_: I am not having extra fingers.
<phong_> edbian, which linux has best GUI?
<phong_> i want to download it and install on my laptop
<edbian> phong_: all of them can use any GUI that you install (except unity on everything but Ubuntu).  Although you could probably compile the source and run it on any distro.
<edbian> phong_: best is a matter of opinion
<phong_> ok
<edbian> unity that is, you could probably download the source and compile unity to run on anything you wanted.  After all, we're talking about open source software here
<Exxon> phong_, gui is only for the new users entirely the basic is only the cli may be you will understand ..later
<edbian> I use the cli  _way_ more
<edbian> Exxon: I agre
<edbian> e
<behelit> hi! is it possible to, somehow, redirect stderr to a file when starting a program with start-stop-daemon? (2>> /file.. does not seem to work)
<MonkeyDust> behelit  try 2>/dev/null
<MonkeyDust> behelit  or 2> /some/file
<phong_> ls
<phong_> oops
<behelit> MonkeyDust: i need to append the errors :/
<spow_> Please, how the f*** do I get out of the activities tab on gnome ?
<nightcrow> im trying to join a multicast group with iperf - but when i sniff with tcpdump, i see its using IGMP V3 - cisco doesnt support this - how can I join the groups with V2?
<genewitch> spow_: the tab that opens when you press the meta key?
<nrdb> behelit, I think you would need to start and stop the daemon manually... and hope it does print things to stderr.
<geirha> behelit: start-stop-daemon does not appear to have this feature, though the output should end up in /var/log/daemon.log
<orestis_g> Hello, everybody,  could I ask about a bit of a problem I'm having with gnome 3 ?
<orestis_g> I installed it using apt-get gnome-shell
<conntrack> Will ubuntu pppoe work with a 2wire router?
<spow__> genewitch: well, I logged out and noz it seems to be fixed
<behelit> geirha: hmm, interesting. i see some entries there, but not from my program.
<DatSamuel> is there an easier way to compile c++ in ubuntu? preferably something with a GUI?
<spow__> what X manager are you using ? the default one ?
<rcmaehl> I need help with a bash problem
<M4d3L> hi. how I do a search into all file?
<spow__> because it's really buggy here
<MonkeyDust> M4d3L  using grep
<M4d3L> I need to find a string in all file in the dir and subdir
<rcmaehl> pastebin.com/91W89JBW why is it that even if the number is less than 59 it changes the hour ahead
<Exxon> spow_,  http://ubuntuguide.net/view-and-kill-current-processes-on-ubuntu
<geirha> behelit: Hm. Looking close though, the start-stop-daemon manual does not mention anything about output, so possibly it just redirects all output to /dev/null and expects the daemon to do the logging.
<nightcrow> any ideas guys? btw, im using ubuntu
<Pici> M4d3L: grep -r string *
<MonkeyDust> M4d3L  combine find with grep
<spow__> Exxon: I couldn't open a terminal
<puff> DatSamuel: eclipse?  IDEA intellij?  Netbeans?
<Pici> nightcrow: ##networking might be a better place to ask, as your question is rather in-depth :)
<geirha> behelit: Anyway, you can create a wrapper script that runs your program with the redirection you want, and run that wrapper script with start-stop-daemon instead.
<behelit> geirha: maybe i can wrap the program in a shell-script or run it through nohup
<nightcrow> thank you Pici
<Exxon> spow__,  atl + f2 terminal
<puff> DatSamuel: Might be better to ask in ##c++
<spow__> I've always had problems with dual screens, but I can usually fix it
<behelit> geirha: will try, thanks for the help
<dr_willis> spow__:  unity is known to have some issues with multi-display setups.. gnome-shell may also hae some issues.
<spow__> now compiz seems to mess everything
<orestis_g> I installed gnome3 (have been running gnome classic), however once I log in to gnome3 I can open the menu by going to the top left corner, however mouse clicks either to the Applications menu or to the application bar on the left side of the screen does nothing (as if I didn;t click)
<Exxon> Pici, come in later with the java ; assume that
<psyxxxx> hi guys. i would like to install a rootkit on my own machine, to learn and play a little bit with chkrootkit and rkhunter. does anyone know a good one?
<orestis_g> Using 2 monitors for the time being, haven't tried one
<dr_willis> orestis_g:  what release of ubuntu are you using?
<orestis_g> 11.10
<DatSamuel> puff: im try that
<dr_willis> orestis_g:  you mean you installed 'gnome-shell' ? since gnome3 was allready installed...
<orestis_g> Oh, that's right
<orestis_g> I meant the shell
<spow__> dr_willis: tried gnome-shell classic but there was no desktop, now i'm using plain gnome and I've had this strange freezes
<dr_willis> orestis_g:  :) it gets confuseing.. heh.
<conntrack> Anyone?
<spow__> should I use a more supported version ? like back to 10.xx
<dr_willis> spow__:  i never use the classic/failsafe stuff. so no idea. you could always try resetting stuff back to defaults
<MonkeyDust> conntrack  anyone what?
<dr_willis> unity and gnome-shell both work fine here for me in 11.10
<spow__> unity didn't allow me a 2nd screen and gnome classic has no desktop :S
<conntrack> Will ubuntu pppoe work with a 2wire router? Or is it huawei?
<orestis_g> I used unity for only a while, I don't think it had any problems. The thing is that the specific problem I'm having with gnome-shell is a bit confusing...I have no idea where to begin troubleshooting
<dr_willis> spow__:  by 'plain gnome' you mean gnome-shell?
<conntrack> I guess I'm confused
<dr_willis> spow__:  this is a upgraded system? or a clean install?
<nightcrow> Pici: they couldnt help me
<spow__> dr_willis: when I logged I used 'gnome', and its a fresh install, though wubi'd
<psyxxxx> hi guys. i would like to install a rootkit on my own machine, to learn and play a little bit with chkrootkit and rkhunter. does anyone know a good one?
<Pici> psyxxxx: Such things are not on-topic for this channel.
<Pici> nightcrow: Sorry to hear that,  try asking again here and maybe you'll get a response.
<diverdude> i need to install: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin but those are no longer in the repo. what are they called now?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<psyxxxx> Pici: Do you know a good channel?
<shaullx> i can't enable file sharing on my VNC, can someone help me set it up?
<Pici> psyxxxx: ##security perhaps
<diverdude> dr_willis, i need it to install netbeans: this: http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html
<shaullx> samba is installed
<compdoc> shaullx, your vnc?
<shaullx> yeah, well on my vps
<nokia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Exxon> giving out candy instead for joining
<shaullx> running fluxbox as gui if it helps
<HQRaja> I need a program pinned in my unity dock/launcher (the bar on the left) to execute with a commandline switch each time I click on its launcher icon. Is there a way to do this? Are the pinned shortcuts actually kept in some folder?
<whitekidney> My laptops monitor won't turn on after sleep.. any log files I can check for this ?
<nightcrow> also, thank Pici
<compdoc> just need to adjust smb.conf and set permissions
<dr_willis> diverdude:  pick the java it needs I guess.. I dont use netbeans.  you got 3 choices.
<nightcrow> im trying to join a multicast group with iperf - but when i sniff with tcpdump, i see its using IGMP V3 - cisco doesnt support this - how can I join the groups with V2?
<HQRaja> Anyone? I really need help with this
<nightcrow> OS=Ubuntu
<dr_willis> shaullx:  it might be easier to setup ssh/sftp/
<webnet> diverdude, are you experienced in java or starting off?
<diverdude> web1109, i did java before
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  you could make a custome  .desktop file for your variant.
<webnet> diverdude, ok have you ever heard of bluej
<webnet> ??
<diverdude> webnet, ill be using netbeans for php :)
<webnet> oh ok. i didnt realize you could code php in netbeans.
<webnet> i just use a standard text editor for my php coding
<diverdude> webnet, oh sure you can. they have a good ide for that
<webnet> interesting. i will be checking that out
<webnet> thanks diverdude
<diverdude> webnet, no worries...netbeans is way better. integrate it with xdebug
<_calum> Would Blender allow me to convert a .3dsmax file to an md3 file? I want to import a model to a game but its in the wrong format :(
<HQRaja> dr_willis: How do I do that? And can't I simply somehow edit the current entry for the same app, and add the additional command line argument to it?
<jclbrt> _Calum i believe so actually
<htmlinprogress> netbeans? u got to be joking ? what is that something the compter eats?
<_calum> ahh thats good to know
<_calum> thanks jclbrt
<webnet> wow diverdude that is way nicer than the text editor i use. wow. thanks for the tip :)
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  never tried. would be rather trivial to make a new .desktop file with a custome icon entry
<shaullx> no one knows how to enable file sharing on a vnc? =/
<shaullx> it's driving me mad, been trying all day
<dr_willis> shaullx:  you are refering to a feature OF vnc? or installing shareing on a machine you are accessing via vnc?
<HQRaja> dr_willis: I see...and would it work with the Unity dock in 11.10?
<jclbrt> file sharing on a VNC??
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  making a .desktop file should work for most any of the common desktops
<shaullx> i'm connecting to my vps using vnc, but the file sharing is not enabled for some reason, i can't transfer any files.
<htmlinprogress> shaullx,  if you wait a few hours when other wake up,, then might know,,, i think i heard of it
<HQRaja> dr_willis: I see. Where should I create the .desktop file, and what is its syntax? And once created, how do I get it on the launcher?
<dr_willis> i never noticed vnc itself having a file shareing feature.
<compdoc> shaullx, someone is hosting the vps for you? in the could?
<compdoc> cloud
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  whever you want.. find the one for the app you are wanting to tweak and copy it and edit its contents
<shaullx> what do you mean? it's my vps i'm renting it.
<compdoc> so yes
<shaullx> and i know vnc doesn't allow it itself, that's why i installed samba
<htmlinprogress> cloud ? what about it?  compdoc
<shaullx> do i need to start samba somehow?
<compdoc> you do need to set it to run at boot, if it didnt do that for you
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Any idea where can I find the one for the currently pinned entry that I have in the dock? The app is called Quassel
<shaullx> how do i do that?
<htmlinprogress> compdoc,  if you know how to build one i would
<jclbrt> shaullx it should start right after u install it
<jclbrt> but u need to set up your shares
<htmlinprogress> compdoc,  if you know how to build one i would so like to learn,,
<shaullx> i'd like the vnc to act as my own desktop, if i ctrl+c something on my local, that it would past to the VNC as well
<compdoc> htmlinprogress, I was asking shaullx about his rented server. Ive never used the cloud
<shaullx> it worked before, i reinstalled ubuntu and now i'm lost
<jclbrt> shaullx i dont think that'll work with vnc
<shaullx> it did work
<jclbrt> :-\
<jclbrt> u mean copying and pasting?
<shaullx> copying test from the local desktop, crl+v to the vnc would copy
<shaullx> yeah
<jclbrt> oh yea ok
<jclbrt> sorry
<shaullx> now it doesn't
<jclbrt> i thought u meant like to pass commands from the host to the remote machine (like control +alt +delete
<compdoc> shaullx, samba, and windows file sharing needs several ports open, and not really something thats useful over the internet
<shaullx> i just need to enable basic copy past
<jclbrt> VPN tunnel :-P
<shaullx> it worked before
<Pici> shaullx: copying and pasting text does not require samba or any other file hosting service.
<shaullx> so why wouldn't it copy
<jclbrt> shaullx, is the remote machine Windows?
<shaullx> the local is
<shaullx> the remote is ubuntu
<jclbrt> ah
<compdoc> shaullx, oh, you need to enable the clipboard?
<jclbrt> ok... check to make sure the clipboard is running
<shaullx> clipboard works for stuff i copy past in the VPS
<jclbrt> yea what compdoc said
<compdoc> which vnc server did you install?
<shaullx> but not outside of it
<shaullx> i got 2, tightvnc and x11vnc
<shaullx> neither has copy past
<htmlinprogress> compdoc,  ohhh.... well i heard you one can do this ,,, i ve asked for months  to no success , not one  even can tell me where to start ,,, so sorry if i budded in
<Frantic> I have a friend running 11.10, she installed gnome from ubuntu software center and is using the "gnome classic" session. Pidgin doesn't produce any IM notifications, not even flashing in the task bar, is this a known issue?
<compdoc> shaullx, well, with vnc4server, it comes with a program you run named vncconfig. this enables the keyboard. Not sure how tightvnc and x11vnc do it
<compdoc> *this enables the clipboard
<Exxon> Frantic, run pidgin from the terminal error you will know if there is
<shaullx> my VNC Viewer app has 'send clipboard' option enabled
<shaullx> i'll try installing vnc4server
<shaullx> see how it goes, thanks
<compdoc> htmlinprogress, there used to be a free cloud server from amazon or google (forget which) that let you run a server for free
<Frantic> Exxon: I don't have access to the computer unfortunately :(
<compdoc> shaullx, I could never find it, but you would think that tightvnc and x11vnc have that function. maybe someone here knows
<blizzow> For the love of Tebow and all that is holy.  Will the new updated kernel in ubuntu boot a Lenovo T420S yet?
<lartza> I can't seem to share a folder to ubuntu guest in VIrtualbox :/
<htmlinprogress> compdoc,  well thats nice and thanks , but googlee...   mmm they know more of me then i like to share...  i would really want to bouldd my own
<jutnux> lartza: Have you enabled PCE?
<lartza> it isnt automounted by virtualbox and mount shows Protocol error
<lartza> jutnux: What?
<compdoc> htmlinprogress, its nothing more than a server you can access from anywhere - build one
<jutnux> lartza: Have you installed guest additions?
<lartza> jutnux: I think... it was a little weird, shouldn't tehy be on repos? :/
<lartza> *they
<jutnux> Not that I know of
<lartza> Well I installed them from Virtualbox, but dont now if it succeeded then..
<jclbrt> vmware kicks vbox's butt anyday
<jclbrt> :-P
<jclbrt> jk
<jutnux> No way.
<lartza> Actually I do have a folder in /media...
<lartza> but it is restricted from my user
<HQRaja> OK I found the .desktop file for the app, made a copy and am editing it. I am confused where to add the commandline argument there that I want to pass while executing the program
<jutnux> sudo chown
<Exxon> jclbrt, you simply should know vmware slow the system ..but v-b don't find out why..
<HQRaja> should I add it to the program's name in the Exec= entry?
<lartza> jutnux: Yea just...
<lartza> jutnux: Trying to find where it mounts it
<htmlinprogress> compdoc,  but how?
<lartza> jutnux: not fstab or rc.local
<HQRaja> dr_willis: There?
<compdoc> htmlinprogress, cloud can be many things - shared docs, filesharing, or even a desktop. Depends on what you want to use ti for
<HQRaja> Can anyone please help me with .desktop files?
<lartza> jutnux: chown and chmod 777 but I can't access the fodler with nautilus
<dr_willis> im in and out all day HQRaja
<HQRaja> dr_willis:  OK I am editing the .desktop file...what part do I add the arguments to, that I want to pass to the program? To the 'Exec=program' entry, or to the 'TryExec=program' entry?
<dr_willis> Exec is ran first i belive.
<dr_willis> Exec=foo arguments
<jutnux> Does the folder exist?
<dr_willis> perhaps.. try it and see..
<HQRaja> dr_willis: And do I need to put the entry in quotes, now that it has spaces in between?
<htmlinprogress> compdoc,  the first 2 options is nice, like dropbox, but i will be using it for mu own network
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  the other desktop files i see dont use quotes
<dyd> i have gnome and i want to install an utility like klipper, without the need to install 189 mb, is there anything similar for gnome?
<|Anthony|> gd... doing dd if=/dev/urandom of=dev/sda on a 1TB drive is estimated to take ~ 50 hours
<jclbrt> Exxon---- huh?
<|Anthony|> anyone else think that is slow?
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Oh OK...thanks. Lemme try that then. Also, do you know what 'TryExec=foo' is for?
<jclbrt> i use vmware server with no problems
<dr_willis> dyn check the askubuntu.com site for indicator applets. I belive theres a few clipbord manager ones
<jclbrt> i am currently running 15 servers off of it
<rumpe1> |Anthony|, maybe try bs=5M
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  no idea. not every .desktop file has that entry
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Alright, thanks again =)
<wangzhou> mjkj
<|Anthony|> rumpe1, how would changing the block size effect speed
<wangzhou> 扫描
<wangzhou> 扫描呢
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-1.0.html
<dr_willis> block size for dd can have a big boost in speed.. up to a point.
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Excellent! =)
<dr_willis> I alwyas use bs=2048 out of habbit.
<HQRaja> Thanks
<rumpe1> |Anthony|, don't know exactly, but it usually works. Even gparted performs testruns with different blocksizes to estimate the best blocksize.
<|Anthony|> sudo kill USR1 pid is showing 5.5MB/s
<compdoc> I like Qemu-KVM
<dr_willis> ive herad that some of the newer versons of dd have a larger bs default then the old versions.
<rumpe1> |Anthony|, and the default one (512b?) is usually very slow
<|Anthony|> it's already been running for ~11 hours and 215GB done
<|Anthony|> kinda don't want to restart it :/ idk
<rainbowwarrior> hi, how do i install Opera for Ubuntu 11.10 as it does not show in the software center please ?
<DarkStar1> how can I verify what tables are installed on iptables
<dr_willis> let it run then. :)
<lartza> Now I can access the sared folder but not modify files and copying gives me protocol error...
<lartza> *shared
<rumpe1> |Anthony|, i would restart it :) ... 11h for 215GB is /really/ slow
<dr_willis> rainbowwarrior:  tried logging out/back in after you  installed it? someone in here the other day had a similer issue.
<|Anthony|> is there a way to test different bs's before i start a full wipe?
<dr_willis> rainbowwarrior:  or make a launcher for it via alacarte in the menus.    one may be there allready.
<|Anthony|> or just do a small section and see
<rumpe1> |Anthony|, i would bet there are scripts somewhere on the net
<|Anthony|> probably true
<SilverFox> I've managed to set something in nvidia-settings that causes just a black screen w/mouse cursor.  How do I reset/revert settings?
<dr_willis> SilverFox:  you saved it to your xorg.conf ? or just as a user?
<|Anthony|> rumpe1, thought about using darak's boot-n-nuke
<SilverFox> dr_willis: saved it to xorg.conf
<|Anthony|> but i know that is slow too
<dr_willis> SilverFox:  rename/move xorg.conf and it should use the defaults.
<dr_willis> SilverFox:  or if you knew what you changed. edit the xorg.conf
<rumpe1> |Anthony|, there is one: http://serverfault.com/questions/147935/how-to-determine-the-best-byte-size-for-the-dd-command
<dr_willis> SilverFox:  or look in /etc/X11/ and see if theres a backup xorg.conf from an earlier date
<|Anthony|> oh thanks rumpe1
<lartza> but why the hell??
<lartza> Now I can't unmount it anymore and....
<Exxon> rainbowwarrior, http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3382
<j3d3> Since upgrading to 11.10 I now have a launcher/icon on the taskbar with serves only to open a web browser to google. I can not figure out how to remove this. There is no option i can see in any normal place. any suggestions?
<travisHAZE> I am mounted partition, hear me spin! bzzzzzzzztt bzzt bzzzzt
<SilverFox> dr_willis: then just restart lightdm?
<pteague_work> any idea what would cause mysql to take a long time to start up?
<travisHAZE> It being bloated
<lartza> It's not working at all...
<travisHAZE> When I ran a webserver, if my MySQL database had more than a thousand entries, it would start malfunctioning
<lartza> mount -t vboxsf -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000
<lartza> And I get protocol error on copying and don't have write permissions!
<dano> j3d3: have you tried right clicking on the icon and unchecking "Keep In Launcher" ?
<j3d3> it is not an option
<dano> You see that option elsewhere, right?
<|Anthony|> ok, can i send a signal to a running dd to "pause" it?
<|Anthony|> silly question i know
<j3d3> dano:  yes i have access to the panel properties to add and remove things, it is not listed in this.
<dr_willis> SilverFox:  yes should do it.. odd that lightdm/login screen works.. could be some specific compiz issue
<xmad> |Anthony|: kill -STOP <process id>
<xmad> kill -CONT <process id>
<|Anthony|> that was the one i was looking for ty xmad
<|Anthony|> :)
<DrShoggoth> I'm running an encrypted home.  If I use "screen" and leave something running but I detach and log out the home dir becomes unavailable to my screen session causing issues.   Is there a workaround to this?
<diatomaceous> does anyone know which setting in gtk2.0/gtkrc or gtk3.0/gtk.css controls the background color of a nautilus window?
<DrShoggoth> Is there maybe a config file that lets me configure when my home gets unmounted?
<ntt> hej
<MonkeyDust> DrShoggoth  byobu is a workaround, it's an extension for screen, if you close and reopen it, nothing has changed
<ntt> hey evryone
<travisHAZE> BYOBU, bring your own black unicorns?
<travisHAZE> You racist
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:   i would think  it would have the same issue.. i dont use encrypted homes.. :)
<dr_willis> !byobu
<MonkeyDust> travisHAZE  ?
<dr_willis> !info byobu
<dr_willis> using byobu right now.
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 4.37-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 74 kB, installed size 700 kB
<travisHAZE> MonkeyDust, I was having fun with it
<dano> j3d3: I'm sorry I can't be of more help.  I've never run into this before and am out of my depth.
<whitekidney> Why do I have to input a domain when connecting to a windows share? I'm not running a domain on my local network...
<j3d3> Dano: the properties/help option of the launcher gives a "document not found" error as well
<j3d3> Dano o ty anywat
<makara> hi. Why isn't /etc/init.d/ added to $PATH by default?
<Sharpshooter> is it possible to install the ubuntu 8.x apps in 11.10 ?
<sipior> makara: because the contents are not intended to be run directly.
<makara> sipior: by directly you mean without sudo?
<warfaren> why would you want that in path?
<makara> because I always running services in this directory. Like Apache2
<warfaren> no it means that you write the name of the binary without the full path. so for example if you want to run a shell you only need to type bash instead of /bin/bash
<Exxon> Sharpshooter, what app are you really trying to migrate in 11.10
<sipior> makara: no, i mean directly by anyone. try the "service" command.
<warfaren> well you can start them with service apache2 start
<makara> excellent
<rainbowwarrior> hi, anyone here know how to stop java chat applets crashing when loading on Ubuntu 11.10 please ?
<Sharpshooter> Exxon, Smartcam
<warfaren> if you have to launch apache2 directly with only "apache2" i guess you could put a link or a shellscript in /usr/bin or something though
<sokak> hi everyone
<warfaren> that's in your path
<whitekidney> Why do I have to input a domain when connecting to a windows share? I'm not running a domain on my local network...
<Sharpshooter> Exxon, smartcam an app to use mobile phone as webcam ..
<whitekidney> And why doesn't samba spesifiy any spesific error instead of saying "Failed to mount windows share" god its so stupid..
<Exxon> Sharpshooter, question can you compile ..
<trav|exam> oh Lord Samba troubles again?
<trav|exam> Ill save ya some time: If your trying to transfer from NTFS, your going to be beating your head against the wall all day
<Sharpshooter> Exxon, no
<Exxon> Sharpshooter, as you don't have other alternative give it a try..      http://www.itech-planet.net/content/smart-cam-installation-guide-4-ubuntu-1004-lts-nokia-96
<dano> j3d3: I'm curious, when you search for *.desktop files in your home directory, do you come up with a file corresponding to the launcher?  I'm also under the assumption that this launcher still works, right?
<sokak> i have a bizarre question about hdds. I noticed that i can "fix" disks with few bad sectors just using shred or badblocks, and after years of use, is all still fine. As they like to make "jogging". Since i have a 2 months old hdd and i noticed one bad sector... Can be good to shred or badblock any new hdd to make the potentially defective bad sectors show up and be relocated immediately?
<Pici> trav|exam, whitekidney: I'me mounting multuple shares across multiple servers here using samba/cifs and things work just fine.
<whitekidney> Pici: I'm trying to access a Windows share.
<Pici> whitekidney: If its asking you for a domain you can either enter nothing or the name of the computer you're trying to access.
<whitekidney> Yeah, I tried doing that, no luck.
<whitekidney> And you don't need a password to access my windows share. I have disabled that.
<Sharpshooter> Exxon,  so to compile my self from source  what things I want to do/learn ?
<trav|exam> whitekidney, is it an NTFS partition?
<whitekidney> Yes
<trav|exam> Good luck, I tried this all day yesterday
<whitekidney> That's not the problem, I have done this before.
<trav|exam> Ended up just taking the harddrive out and just forcing it that way
<Pici> trav|exam: the filesystem doesn't have any bearing on whether samba will work.
<Exxon> Sharpshooter, there is nothing to learn simply follow the instruction in the REAME file..after un-tar
<Lamb> Hello?
<whitekidney> The problem is I can't connect to my windows share with my ubuntu laptop. All other computers in this house can connect without a password just fine.
<trav|exam> That's funny, cause Samba was working fine with Fat32 and EXT4, but when I tried to touch the NTFS partition it was like "NO."
<whitekidney> When I spesify a user and enter the correct password it still fails.
<sokak> nas, ftw
<Skt_Thomas> Hey. I was wondering if someone could help me with a little problem. It seems that on Ubuntu 11.10(Oneiric Ocelot with GNOME desktop) I can't set my laptop to hibernate. There simply is no button anywhere that lets me do it. I know how to shut down/restart with holding the ALT key and all that jazz but I can't get it to hibernate
<warfaren> Skt_Thomas: do you have swap?
<SilverFox> dr_willis: lightdm wasn't working...  I just wanted to avoid a reboot.  Got that working, thanks.
<warfaren> cuz without swap it probably wont work
<Skt_Thomas> I think I do because it hibernates just fine on Unity
<SilverFox> when one 'applies' in nvidia-settings, does that just write out user level settings?  One of the options says "requires restart", but I'm confused about whether an 'apply' will stick after restart, or not.
<Lamb> Hello, I need help with installing ubuntu on my eeepc sheshell series, it came with an Express Gate Cloud, put unbuntu on the flash drive as instructed it, but it wont appear in the boot menu
<warfaren> Skt_Thomas: try the command: free
<warfaren> you'll see if you have swap
<Skt_Thomas> @warfaren: Swap:      2027516          0    2027516
<dano> j3d3: check out the launcher api too.  You might be able to determine whether there's an incorrect entry in your config.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Static%20Quicklist%20entries
<Pici> whitekidney: Have you tried with username of Guest and no password?
<whitekidney> Pici: I don't have any guest user on my windows desktop.
<Exxon> warfaren, i too have swap is use                 free - m
<warfaren> oki
<Pici> whitekidney: Then how is this share setup?
<whitekidney> Pici: You can setup password-free sharing in Windows.
<whitekidney> In windows 7 you have an option to let 'everyone' read your shared folder without logging in.
<Pici> whitekidney: I'm pretty sure that uses the guest account behind the scenes.
<teutrux> ?
<trav|exam> Not ubuntu related: TV shows are quoted (ie "Cheers") and episodes are italicized right?
<Lamb> Could anyone please help me, Im having trouble installing Ubuntu on a computer that has an Express Gate Cloud as a default OS
<rainbowwarrior> Hello, how do i fix java that it does not crash when loading java chat applets please on Ubuntu 11.10 ? (im using java version "1.6.0_26" )
<Pici> trav|exam: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<aikInsaan> how do I get tightvncserver on my ubuntu?
<aikInsaan> apt-get install tightvncserver says package not found
<sinosoidal> hi. I want to make a simple debian package for a small utility. in control file I have defined as depending on qt, however when I test the package it fails to install because it doesnt met the dependencies
<wk> Pici: Uh oh.
<wk> Pici: I found out how this works now.. uh.. If you're trying to access a windows share with no password you still need a user.
<wk> Pici: Accessing the share with a user/pw won't work. User/no pw works.
<aikInsaan> apt-get install tightvncserver says package not found
<aikInsaan> how do I get tightvncserver on my ubuntu?
<Pici> wk: Thats a bit silly. But glad you got it to work.
<wk> aikInsaan: what version?
<aikInsaan> must mention I have only got bash shell access
<aikInsaan> any version would do
<wk> aikInsaan: I mean what version are you on?
<aikInsaan> oh...10.04
<wk> aikInsaan: Did you do apt-get update first?
<aikInsaan> yeah
<Amon-Ra> hi guys, i am trying to install XAMPP gui , but the tutorials i find on web doesn't work for me, any help ?
<Amon-Ra> i follow this tutorial http://freshtutorial.com/add-gui-xampp-control-panel-ubuntu/
<Amon-Ra> but it doesn't work for me..any idea ?
<webnet> aikInsaan,  ok are you sure you have its source in  sources.list?
<MonkeyDust> aikInsaan  it's in the universe repo, is that repo active?
<mneptok> aikInsaan: please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a" and "uname -a"
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Hi again. what is going wrong?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: hi mate, i installed Xampp , and i am trying to enable the GUI
<aikInsaan> mneptok: here:
<aikInsaan> No LSB modules are available.
<aikInsaan> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<aikInsaan> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<aikInsaan> Release:        10.04
<aikInsaan> Codename:       lucid
<FloodBot1> aikInsaan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amon-Ra> webnet: like the link above..but it doesn't work for me
<aikInsaan> apologies, didn't mean to flood on that
<webnet> MonkeyDust, duh repo was the word i was looking for. haha. brain fart moment :P
<mneptok> aikInsaan: please *pastebin* output like that
<|Anthony|> any way to get dd to be multithreaded?
<almoxarife> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.2 (oneiric), package size 762 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<mneptok> aikInsaan: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Exxon> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<HQRaja> I created a custom .desktop file for an app, with a commandline argument provided in the 'Exec=' entry. Now the shortcut is working fine but when I dragged it to the Unity launcher bar to pin it there, it doesn't show the app's icon there (although the shortcut works, just as an empty space in the launcher/dock)
<HQRaja> Any clue on how can I fix this behavior?
<MonkeyDust> webnet  be sure to not forget your GF's birthday :p
<sokak> |Anthony|, why that?
<webnet> MonkeyDust, haha Nov. 27th :D i got that one :P
<aikInsaan> mneptok:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main     deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main are the two on there
<aikInsaan> its the universe one isn't it?
<mneptok> aikInsaan: also, you are running 10.04.1, which has long been deprecated. 10.04 users should be on 10.04.3 by now
<luis_> hi there, could someone else try to help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<|Anthony|> sokak, would run faster for a urandom if it were multi-threaded
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok so where is it going wrong? the giu wont start or what. not finding a shortcut for the gui?
<Skydev> hi
<webnet> Skydev, hi
<MonkeyDust> luis_  it's a known bug, developpers are working on it
<mneptok> aikInsaan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <--- do that before installing new stuff
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i don't find the shortcut or the  GUI..shouldn't it be now at the installed programs?
<sokak> |Anthony|, tried to increase blocksize?
<Skydev> any talk in spanish
<MonkeyDust> es| Skydev
<mneptok> !es | Skydev
<MonkeyDust> !es| Skydev
<ubottu> Skydev: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Skydev> si
<luis_> MonkeyDust, how do I know if they are working on it, since I don't see any comments?
<mneptok> Skydev: Ingles solamente aqui, pf
<webnet> Amon-Ra, not necessilary, you may need to add a launcher.
<|Anthony|> sokak, yes, just ran a test script someone led me to
<Skydev> mmm
<|Anthony|> thanks again xmad
<Skydev> ok
<Skydev> see us later
<sokak> |Anthony|, nothing can go faster than dd in a low level copy :3
<Amon-Ra> webnet: how do i add a launcher? and actually how should i know if it needs a launcher ? :)
<MonkeyDust> luis_  it says 'confirmed'
<|Anthony|> sokak, i'm wiping a 1TB drive with /dev/urandom
<luis_> MonkeyDust, any ideas on how to help? like some troubleshooting methods?
<xmad> sure
<luis_> i really need this functionality back!
<sokak> |Anthony|, i just finished to shred,badblock and full smart test a 4 tb unit ;) took 18 hours
<luis_> imagine a notebook without suspension or hibernating!
<|Anthony|> damn sokak
<bluegoon> My netbook melted
<MonkeyDust> luis_  i'm not better than developpers, i guess you have to be patient, i think hibernation has a low priority
<sipior> luis_: it's interesting that it worked with one of the rc kernels. does it now fail with that kernel in place?
<sokak> |Anthony|, hurry is a bad counselor when dealing serious checks
<bluegoon> After 5 years of use, XChat still does not remember any settings on Ubuntu.
<luis_> yes sipior, the first time I tried it worked, but at the second attempt faiiled
<OerHeks> luis_, best thing to do now, is to confirm the bug.
<sipior> luis_: what changed between those two things?
<HQRaja> I am going insane :( I learned how to make a .desktop file, created one, added the arguments and it's working fine by itself...shows the right icon, launches the app with the right arguments, BUT when I drag it to the Unity launcher to pin it there, it does get pinned but WITHOUT the icon. Clicking on it works, but it looks awful as just an empty space in the launcher :(
<|Anthony|> sokak, best throughput i'm getting with dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=128k is 9.2MB/s
<sokak> bluegoon, i installed xchat today and seems working fine. Tried to purge and reinstall it?
<HQRaja> Can anyone please help me fix this issue?
<sokak> |Anthony|, working over usb? ;)
<bluegoon> sodak, try to save settings like join room on connect, and join/hide message hiding, then restart the app, it will forget everything.
<|Anthony|> sokak, nope
<sokak> |Anthony|, thats uber odd :3
<|Anthony|> sata II
<webnet> Amon-Ra, hmm its somewhat stranfge that tutorial... a .desktop is an entry for a launcher, but thats sort of an odd way to do it IMO. lol. its easier for a (No offence intended here) average to semi advanced user to add it with the add launcher dialog...
<Generic_Dumbass> What do you all use to manage dual monitors on Ubuntu? I use Ultramon on Windows because it gives hotkeys for stuff like "move window to other monitor" and "stretch window across both monitors"
<luis_> OerHeks, sipior, that's the problem. I cannot isolate the issue just by switching kernels
<luis_> the last post on the bug
<luis_> tells that something else is wrong
<HQRaja> ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ Unity Launcher, Y U NO WORK IN A SANE MANNER???!!!111
<Amon-Ra> webnet: so if i search for add launcher help on google i may manage it.. ? :)
<webnet> Generic_Dumbass, um what version of ubuntu?
<sokak> Generic_Dumbass, tried the monitor settings, or in case of invidia, the nvidia manager?
<sipior> luis_: right, but what changed between the first time (when it worked), and the second time (when it failed with the same kernel)?
<Generic_Dumbass> webnet: i have two: ones' the latest, one's the version before that
<Lamb> could someone point me in the right direction please?
<Lamb> I need help installing ubuntu on this netbook
<Generic_Dumbass> sokak: Does the nvidia manager have stuff like that? Excellent, I'll try it.
<Lamb> but its defaulted to an express gate cloud
<Lamb> and I get seem to get the usb to boot
<sokak> |Anthony|, im sitting on a rate more than triple than yours. Checked all the cable, and the disk is working properly at the fastest rate in the bios?
<Lamb> nor access the bios
<webnet> Generic_Dumbass, ok because there have been quite a few having problems with dual monitors with unity... i never have a problem dualing with gnome, but several people have come on here and cant get it working... :/
<luis_> sipior, cannot tell. on the same session i made one attempt and worked. then the second attempt and later attemps failed. i tried login in on text mode and running in command line and works
<Generic_Dumbass> webnet: My duals work completely fine on Ubuntu, I just want those special commands.
<Generic_Dumbass> They're plug and play.
<sokak> Generic_Dumbass, poke around X monitor settings in nvidia settings manager :)
<tightwork> Lamb: turn on, press del/f2/f10/backspace
<Exxon> sipior, running a custom kernal ??
<Generic_Dumbass> sokak: exxxxxxxxcellent
<aikInsaan> mneptok thanks!
<sipior> Exxon: i think maybe you meant that for someone else.
<luis_> sipior,  that's the big trouble. if I could tell the difference I could isolate the problem. the problem is that I cannot recreate the issue
<Generic_Dumbass> webnet: I turned off Unity anyway
<|Anthony|> sokak, i'll have to recheck in bios, but testing various count= sizes does effect it... the larger the count, the slower it goes
<sokak> Generic_Dumbass, more precisely, X Server Display Configuration
<Generic_Dumbass> sokak: noted
<jutnux> Generic_Dumbass: What DE do you use now?
<Lamb> tightwork: did nothing
<sokak> Lamb, on some is esc as well
<webnet> Generic_Dumbass, Oh ok. thats great! i thought you were talking about managing as in getting 2 to work. haha. yeah i hate unity. IMO worthless bloatware
<sipior> luis_: does it consistently work from the console?
<Generic_Dumbass> jutnux: whatever comes default on 11.04 ?
<jutnux> Unity.
<Generic_Dumbass> jutnux: But there was an option to use classic, and I chose that
<sokak> |Anthony|, such a slow rate over sata smells like disk misconfigured, or bad cable, or worst, disk going apeshit, checked with smartctl?
<Generic_Dumbass> I thought you'd meant gnome vs. whatever
<luis_> sipior, the 4 or 3 times i've tried it worked. but not from the console. starting a session without graphics like gnome or unity.
<sokak> cant manage to upgrade from Maverick - i dont poke my junk until works
<luis_> sipior, the consisten error is  [  198.632108] Freezing of tasks failed after 20.01 seconds (1 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=0):
<luis_> <luis_> [  198.632226] mount.nfs       D ff001100     0   932    931 0x00800004
<sipior> luis_: so, something to try: start unity or whatever as normal, then get to a console via "ctrl-alt-F1". try hibernating from there and see what happens.
<Lamb> sokak: nothing works
<luis_> sipior, already tried that. the same thing happens
<jutnux> Generic_Dumbass: If you ever upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10/12.04, I suggest you try Xubuntu. It replicated gnome-2 well.
<Exxon> sipior, sry not for you.. may be luis_
<Lamb> I tried, esc f2 f10 del and backspace, together and seperatly
<sipior> luis_: interesting. what happens if you unmount your nfs share first?
<sokak> Lamb, can you remind me exactly your rig model/mobo?
<Lamb> eeepc seashell series
<luis_> sipior, i'm kinda stuck in that. when i list the mounts i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/767958/
<luis_> sipior,  so it doesn't seem to be any mounted nfs shares
<Lamb> model:1015PX
<luis_> or am I doing the wrong thing?
<luis_> sipior,  i've also altered the common.conf to unmount all nfs and other stuff
<sipior> luis_: how about turning off fuse?
<luis_> sipior,  any directions for doing that?
<Exxon> luis_, if you are running custom kernel ; you are on our own
<Generic_Dumbass> jutnux: And by that you mean, avoids Unity?
<luis_> Exxon, I'm not
<Generic_Dumbass> I was avoiding upgrading because I'd heard 'classic' was no longer an option in 11.10, but i may be wrong
<luis_> Exxon, i've just run the rc version for testing
<shaullx> how come it won't let me install unrar?
<luis_> now i'm with the official
<HQRaja> [Repeat] Please help. I am going insane :( I learned how to make a .desktop file, created one, added the arguments and it's working fine by itself...shows the right icon, launches the app with the right arguments, BUT when I drag it to the Unity launcher to pin it there, it does get pinned but WITHOUT the icon. Clicking on it works, but it looks awful as just an empty space in the launcher :(
<HQRaja> Googled but couldn't find anything on it
<shaullx> package unrar has no installation candidate
<shaullx> o.o
<shaullx> apt-get is updated
<oCean> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (oneiric), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<sipior> luis_: you can just remove all mounted fuse filesystems with fusermount -u. does "ps aux | grep -i fuse" turn up anything of interest?
<oCean> shaullx: ^you have multiverse enabled?
<shaullx> probably not, how to enable it?
<shaullx> i got 'unrar-free' installed, but when i extract something it just fails on every file
<shaullx> it only extracts empty folders
<oCean> !multiverse | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<luis_> sipior, invalid option -- '.'
<sipior> luis_: we often terminate sentences with a "." in english :-)
<sokak> Lamb, im still here, just a sec
<luis_> sipior, sorry, i though it was a string of commands!
<diverdude> on mac i can do echo "hello" | pbcopy    and have hello in the clipboard. Can i do the same in ubuntu?
<Exxon> shaullx, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Lamb> still nothing
<GaRRu> sipior, that's right. Sadly.
<Lamb> no matter what I do it just immediately boots into the express gate cloud
<Exxon> shaullx, sudo apt-get install unrar
<oCean> diverdude: there's package 'xsel'  (so you can do  echo blah | xsel ) but i'm not sure which clipboard it uses
<sipior> GaRRu: i had never thought to attach an emotion to grammar.
<luis_> sipior, luis      1699  0.0  0.0  31468  2092 ?        Ssl  12:34   0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/luis/.gvfs
<luis_> luis      6416  0.0  0.0   6896   816 pts/0    S+   15:04   0:00 grep --color=auto -i fuse
<Sharpshooter> Exxon,  I compiled and I got stuck with libbluetooth.so.2 how can I get the new version for ubuntu
<_calum> Hey. I have an adapter to connect my nintendo 64 controller to my laptop. Can I use this with Mupen64
<GaRRu> sipior, I didn't attach no emotion, I just said... sadly.
<diverdude> oCean, i have installed it but i cannot paste in firefox
<sokak> Lamb, its Esc, its written on the manual
<sipior> luis_: this might be the problem, and the reason that hibernate stalls when gnome is running. gnome won't like it if you kill this process, but try it anyway.
<sokak> Lamb, try bashing it like crazy
<Lamb> I agree with you sokak, but no matter what I do it ignores it
<sokak> ooo
<sokak> wait
<oCean> diverdude: paste with ctrl-v or mouse? Just guessing here..
<Lamb> Im gonna see if updating express gate  will help
<sokak> Lamb, i feel retard, it says 'Press F2 to show post screen, then F2 again to enter bios
<diverdude> oCean, ctrl-v dont work
<Exxon> Sharpshooter, sooner or later you will have to learn to compile ; there is no get away with that
<Lamb> I'll give it a try
<sokak> Sharpshooter, its easier than what you think
<travisHAZE> Is there a good website to learn how to compile?
<travisHAZE> Cause I know I need to learn that
<travisHAZE> I know make
<travisHAZE> and ./configure
<luis_> sipior, so what's the best way to kill gnome?
<sokak> youre past than halfway
<travisHAZE> But thats all I know
<luis_> sipior,  I just issue the command on the hibernate script?
<sipior> luis_:
<travisHAZE> I tried compiling FreeCiv
<travisHAZE> I ended up kicking my desk from frustration
<sipior> luis_: "kill 1699"
<Sharpshooter> sokak, , I appreciate It
<_calum> is it possible to use a Nintendo64 controller with Mupen64? Can I just plug the adapter in?
<sokak> travisHAZE, after ./configure, if doesnt spew errors, you make, and if make dont spew errors, just make install
<travisHAZE> What if it DOES spew errors?
<sipior> luis_: the idea is just to kill the gvfs-fuse-daemon process, and see if that frees you up for hibernation.
<arosales> #ubuntu-cloud
<sokak> _calum, open xev, if it produces events, the answer is yes
<luis_> ok, i'll give a try sipior
<_calum> sokak:Sorry, what is xev?
<sokak> travisHAZE, usually errors are self explanatory: read the error, and try to find what you miss and apt-get it.
<oCean> diverdude: yeah, xsel is probably using the x clipboard, I'm not sure how you could change that
<sokak> _calum, open a terminal and type xev
<_calum> ahh right
<sokak> ;)
<webnet> diverdude, Loving the netbeans php ide! thanks for the tip bro.
<sokak> _calum, the ps3 pad worked flawlessly over usb, with a little tweak over bt
<sokak> Lamb, try again and more, with my old little 901 bastard, its hard as well to enter bios
<Lamb> sokak my manual is in chinese
<Lamb> =(
<ileavasile> hi all
<_calum> ok I typed xev theres some stuff happening I don't understand but something when I plugged it in
<Lamb> so I need to spam F2?
<sipior> Lamb: good time to learn.
<sokak> _calum, try to press buttons. They show in events?
<mickepaprika> anyone who has any idea what to do about the sound delay in flash?
<luis_> sipior, tried killing gvfs-fuse-daemon, but it's not running!
<sokak> Lamb, try here http://www.retrevo.com/d/ds/progress?doc=a99efc725dfb7820e9f3fea3e42ab4e0&rk=0.15291163751091852
<_calum> nothing happens when I press the buttons
<ileavasile> what nvidia driver is stable and good to install? nvidia accelereted graphics version 173 or version 93?
<sipior> luis_: and what does ps say?
<_calum> oh wait something changed
<sokak> ileavasile, it depends on your card
<Exxon> Sharpshooter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Sharpshooter> Exxon,  Thank man !! :)
<sokak> _calum, if it spew stuff when you press buttons, you may be able to see it correctly in the emulator config
<luis_> sipior, root      7122  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:10   0:00 [flush-8:1-fuseb]
<luis_> root      7123  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:10   0:00 [flush-8:7-fuseb]
<luis_> luis      7595  0.0  0.0   6896   820 pts/0    S+   15:14   0:00 grep --color=auto -i fuse
<reesk> can anyone recomend a really lean gui version of ubuntu all it needs to do is samba webserver and subsonic including its dependancies
<sipior> !pastebin > luis_
<ubottu> luis_, please see my private message
<sokak> reesk, then why gui :P
<sipior> luis_: something for next time...
<Exxon> !pastebin | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_calum> sokak:I'll see if the emulator detected it
<luis_> sorry, sipior Exxon,
<reesk> cause i am  lazy and like to click things than terminal
<sipior> luis_: can you hibernate now?
<sokak> _calum im crossing fingers :) With ps3 pad was one two three :)
<sipior> luis_: it's fine, you didn't know.
<luis_> sipior, no, negative. same symptoms
<ileavasile> i have nvidia geforce 6150 nforce 430
<_calum> :)
<ileavasile> what could be good?
<sipior> luis_: and what about from the console?
<reesk> i know i suck but its how im most comfortable windoze has spoiled me
<sokak> reesk, rip gnome and use fluxbox
<Lamb2> hmm
<luis_> sipior, let me check. any debugging options that i should issue for better follow up? or just sudo hibernate?
<ileavasile> i ask because other time with a difrent version of ubuntu i instaled the driver and after restart it was stuck at lo resolution of 640
<ileavasile> :(
<reesk> how easy is that to do
<Lamb2> still no luck
<Lamb2> what does POST mean?
<_calum> sokak:I'll just load up Ocarina of time and see if it does anything
<reesk> if it helps the specs are 640mhz 2gb ram and 4gb or 8gb hdd
<sipior> luis_: that's a good question. i don't see anything useful in the man page for pm-hibernate.
<sokak> Lamb2, POST messages are just the text spewn on monitor instead of the graphical eeepc thingie
<dragomir> Hi everyone. I have an external drive that I needed formatted in hsf+, then I need to transfer some files into it. I also need to make sure that Mac can read. I have ubuntu 10.04 and I just installed Gparted. How can I do this?
<sokak> see, the hdd detected, ram and stuff
<Lamb2> I get zero post messages
<Lamb2> it just boot directly to the Express Gate
<sokak> Lamb2, still just showing the eeepc grahpic and then boot to os?
<luis_> sipior, same symptoms from the console. one other things that shows up is "Tuxonice binary signature file not found"
<Lamb2> hes exactly what I see:
<reesk> is there a buntu equivlent to puppy or dsl
<Lamb2> off --> black screen --> express gate cloud appears
<sokak> ileavasile, go there and check the recommended
<sokak> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<ileavasile> the recomanded driver to try and install?
<Lamb2> doing the black screen I can see characters appear if I spam something but nothing happens when I do
<sokak> ileavasile, the number goes with some gpu models at once, cant remember the schema
<ileavasile> i downloaded the exact driver from nvidia page
<sokak> ileavasile, as for me, i installed the xswat ppa and then installed the recommended driver from jockey GTK
<ileavasile> but its .run and i dont know how to install it
<sokak> Lamb2, i have no clue... If tapping F2, or just keeping it pressed is not gonna work, i have no more clues. Thats all it was written in the manual i linked you
<sipior> luis_: bizarre. well, i would say that the information about the mount.nfs error and fuse might be a useful thing to add to your bug report. it seems likely that hibernate is stalling on some pending volume unmount. the person dealing with the bug reports might have a better idea about how to test that further (or perhaps it's a duplicate of a bug seen elsewhere)
<Lamb2> Im beginning to think that the express gate is its bios of sorts
<Exxon> reesk, so you want to configure dsl regardless what distro are you using that's so
<Lamb2> the express gate has an option to install a windows os
<sipior> luis_: unfortunately, i need to be on my way. so, i'll wish you the best of luck sorting this annoying problem out.
<reesk> i have no idea what i want other than the services i need i mainly want something small based on ubuntu so i can use the repositories for easy install goodness
<Lamb2> but, I dont wanna do that
<sokak> ileavasile, open a terminal and do sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates if you want the latest stable
<luis_> thank you very much sipior for all the help!
<genewitch> reesk: mint?
<sipior> luis_: no trouble.
<sokak> then apt-get update and then open jockey.
<reesk> ill give it a look
<reesk> is mint debian based cause i like the look of it
<genewitch> reesk: crunchbang
<sokak> ileavasile, that worked like a breeze for my 570 GTX
<genewitch> reesk: they're based on ubuntu
<genewitch> crunchbang is decent.
<reesk> sweet
<Exxon> reesk, L-ubuntu is small, light weight and easy like hell.. (windows)
<reesk> could i get away with a 640mhz cpu for the light applications ill be using
<genewitch> reesk: i was wrong, both linux mint and crunchbang are debian forks now not ubuntu
<codazoda> Oneiric just did a kernel update from 3.0.0-13 to 3.0.0-14.  When I book 3.0.0-14 my MacBook Pro (7,1) locks up on the splash screen.  I can select previous versions and boot 3.0.0-13 just fine.  Any thoughts on where I might look for the problem?
<ileavasile> ubuntu x-swat or x update or both like you tiped?
<mneptok> genewitch: we prefer recommending official Ubuntu derivatives. mostly because if someone installs Mint or Cruchbang, they will NOT receive support on this channel. which can be an unpleasant surprise for a new user.
<reesk> debian is fine it just needs to be debian cause its the best supported os for subsonic
<sokak> ileavasile, exactly as i typed for apt-add-repository for stable releases, but there are also ppa's for bleeding edge drivers and downgraded drivers
<mneptok> reesk: if you install anything without Ubuntu in the name, this channel will not be a source of help for you.
<reesk> ok
<Exxon> reesk, ram should be min 512
<reesk> i got 2gb ram
<_calum> sokak:Ocarina of time won't allow me to use the controller, which plugin should I select?
<sokak> reesk, you can almost go swapless
<sokak> _calum, good question. I dont have a n64 pad to try. Its a matter of trial and error.
<Nurse_Kun> So, I want to use the Play framework for Java, yet there's already this other program called 'play' with that namespace for audio stuff in Ubuntu
<Exxon> reesk, so why do you wait try it out it has wubi.exe and lxde desktop
<reesk> yeah thats fine mneptok im mainly here for advice on a ubuntu os the rest i can sort out myself through google just os selection is easier if you ask people
<phong_> hi all
<ileavasile> write it again please only what i need to enter in terminal so i can copy paste
<Nurse_Kun> How can I uninstall the audio 'play' so I don't have a conflict with the framework Play
<phong_> how yall doing?
<_calum> ok. I'll test them 1 by 1
<phong_> yall okay?
<reesk> whats wubi
<mneptok> phong_: questions and answers in this channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat/
<sokak> ileavasile, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Exxon> reesk, never mind try it in virtual box instead
<sokak> Exxon, why not a live usb?
<reesk> ok
<Exxon> sokak, like usb is mostly not bootable that's why
<reesk> ill prolly just go straight to live hardware cause the machiens not doing anything else
<mneptok> reesk: what is your planned usage of this machine?
<reesk> after doing lile 20 installs on that machine im pretty much used to it
<sokak> Exxon, thats a point youre showing here :)
<reesk> basic server so net shares webserver and subsonic if i wanna get fancy then ill prolly do torrents
<mneptok> reesk: you don't need a GUI for any of that
<sokak> I should go and scavenge some old hardware to get again in touch with non bootable usbs
<Exxon> sokak, many got fustrated trying to boot a usb with the ubuntu on it..so its a serious issue with it
<soreau> _calum: FWIW, I built a circuit to interface 4 N64 controllers via parallel port and it works great with mupen64plus
<sokak> Exxon, maybe were too used to boot from anything, still, its a sure shoot with unetbootin, if the mobo is usb bootin capable
<soreau> _calum: I even implemented force feedback (rumble) support in the gamecon driver ;)
<mneptok> parallel port? non-USB aware BIOS? when am i?
<elb0w> anyone else get a bug where the unity taskbar stays out
<sokak> mneptok, this is the u-mummy channel
<_calum> awesome. Don't seem to be having much luck playing Ocarina of time with the adapter though
<GaRRu> Does anyone have a Auto DC from Wicd? if yes, would you help me on configuring it not to do so?
<reesk> mneptok i know but termial scares the crackers out of me i like gui installers and the like
<reesk> i almost have a mental breakdown just cd'ing to directories
<soreau> _calum: For those usb interface devices, I hear that adaptoid works but not sure about some of the other no-name devices. See if you have /dev/input/js0 and test it with jstest
<sokak> reesk, shell is like wiskey, dont be scared of the first shot, just go on and let's go dizzy
<reesk> id rather click icons than have to do everything in terminal
<_calum> thanks soreau
<Exxon> sokak, that the lousy post in bootin.. only if i could delete that one...or re-directed to main website for    http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<reesk> ive done termial it was almost the onl option for freenas and it loves to either not do something fuck soething up or just plain not work
<webnet> reesk there are support channels available foro you however, just not here
<Pici> reesk: Please mind your language in this channel.
<Nurse_Kun> anyone know how to fix the namespace issue with play and play?
<sokak> Exxon, sorry for omitting the sauce, but im burning 4 tb of stuff and i shall finish before tomorrow T_T
<reesk> eeps sorry
<Nurse_Kun> the audio play and the java framework play
<Lamb2> omg sokak I got it
<sokak> Lamb2, thopse who persist shall win.
<Tech-1> reesk:  plain ol debian should work fine...from experience
<webnet> reesk i was referring to if you install crunchbang or something. lol. i wasnt ousting you haha.
<Lamb2> I had to go into the Express Gate Cloud and disable its own autoboot
<reesk> ahh
<Lamb2> and make it boot to windows (which didnt exist
<reesk> im gonna throw crunchbang on
<reesk> btw love 11.10 it looks pretty sexy
<sokak> Lamb2, get rid of it ;) just dd the hdd first if you want to save a copy of everything all at once
<webnet> i  was reading back cause i was in a pm for a while and i didnt realize that was so far back. lol reesk. sorry didnt mean to freak you out. haha.
<_calum> soreau: jstest detected it! I'm 1 step closer. However its showing 2
<Exxon> reesk, what you see is what you get ..:))
<soreau> _calum: showing two of what?
<reesk> so if it looks sexy then i get what ..... sex?
<_calum> 2 usb gamepads, HuiJia USB gamepad
<webnet> reesk, if you do need help on crunchbang installs, there is a channel on freenode for it. check out #crunchbang
<soreau> _calum: What is detecting two?
<_calum> jstest
<sokak> _calum, can you identify it with lsusb please?
<reesk> sweet tbh i should be fine lamp install is well documented as will the others only thing ill get stuck on is the samba so ill rememebr that channel
<carsten> test
<soreau> _calum: I dont really understand. jstest operates on a single input device node afaik. For example you would use jstest /dev/input/js0 to test the first joystick
<GaRRu> Can anyone /pm me with some Wicd Network manager help? Id be glad.
<_calum> I see nothing about usb gamepad in lsusb output
<webnet> reesk, haha sex. :P good come back hahahaha. i love it :P but the point he is making is that unity looks god, but thats where the advantages stop...
<soreau> _calum: If it works with jstest, you should be able to select Blight input plugin in mupen64plus and select the joystick from the dropdown list in the config for it IIRC
<_calum> right
<reesk> rly how could it be worse than a previous install
<sokak> _calum, sorry, i meant to identify the adapter brand.
<reesk> unless canoacle did a vista on us
<Alexey> Hi
<webnet> unity is great for a netbook , tablet or a novice linux user on a desktop, but it lacks the basic necessities for a good desktop env. for example... right click context menus?
<Alexey> I need advice again))
<sokak> webnet, i agree from the bottom of my heart
<Alexey> I have installed Xubuntu just now
<webnet> sokak, aabout unity?
<Alexey> reboot the Sys
<reesk> yeah i did notice that
<_calum> Yes! On jstest it registers the button input!
<reesk> i wanna see something new in the gui tbh
<sokak> webnet, im scared to touch it with a stick - sticking to Maverick right now
<reesk> it seems to stay the same for the task bar
<Alexey> but grub was not launched
<reesk> and definatly not compiz
<reesk> that makes me cringe
<reesk> its like every feature in 7 i turn off
<sokak> Alexey, did it hangs on black screen?
<webnet> sokak, maverick for the win. i dont want to move past maverick... not yet at least... gnome 3 is stilll to new and a bit buggy so i want to wait fot it to mature a bit before ill switch
<mneptok> reesk: the UNIX shell is one of the best computing tools ever developed. remote administration cannot done be done more simply. it is well worth learning to use the command line.
<Alexey> no just launched win7
<sokak> webnet, im having hard crashes because of nvidia kernel module, once in a while. I do want to upgrade, but ill wait as well
<sokak> Alexey, so you installed kubuntu after 7?
<Alexey> yes xbuntu after 7
<reesk> but its scary mneptok they have so many switches and commands even in windows i only know like 4 commands ipconfig shutdown cd and attrib
<Tech-1> heh, time to learn
<Lamb2> its done
<Lamb2> thanks for all the support sokak
<webnet> reesk, sokak, i have to give conical props though. it was a gutsy and bold move for them to oust gnome and use unity... i dont like it, but i give them a bit of respect for taking such a big risk... I think i want to develop gubuntu. take the newest releases and strip the giu off and install gnome 2
<sokak> Alexey, im not grub wise, i always messed it, but i tried once succesfully the super grub disk http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<reesk> like cdx -r -i -gh -sj /mnt/blarba/ thingy thingy -e just to make it do something simple like unzip a folder
<Tech-1> reesk:  theres plenty of man pages out there to learn from.
<sokak> Lamb2, you're welcome
<phlak_user> reesk, to unzip you just type unzip foo.zip
<sokak> webnet, i do agree, still i wont touch it because im *freakin* lazy
<brightspark> webnet, have you seen the 'MATE' fork of gnome?
<diatomaceous> does anyone know which setting in gtk2.0/gtkrc or gtk3.0/gtk.css controls the background color of a nautilus window?
<reesk> 
<Alexey> Sokak, cheers now checking
<Matt_Slack_Debia> I have a question about Ubuntu and Grub, I installed 11.10 twice, didn't work on 2nd boot, twice, hated dasher, installed 11.04, like the Gnome, afraid to 2nd boot because I cannot find anything to manually configure Grub in the Gnome System Tools.   Liloconfig was so much easier.
<sokak> Alexey, yw
<_calum> sokak:Its working :)
<soreau> _calum: In m64+:?
<phlak_user> Matt_Slack_Debia, so whats the question?
<sokak> _calum, for the win ;) You shall never give up :D
<reesk> i jsut like my guis its a nooby thing
<_calum> yea, I hit start and it brought up the menu :)
<mneptok> reesk: i use "unzip $FILENAME" to unzip stuff. couldn't be easier.
<webnet> bright spark. no... what is it? gnome 2 developed further?
<sokak> reesk, once you learn shell, you will do things million times faster
<webnet> * brightspark : my last msg fwas for you
 * reesk screams and stomps his feet
<reesk> i dont wanna learn shell momma please dont make me waaaaahhhh
<soreau> _calum: Cool. Now that its configured, you can play the ocarina by holding a note and moving the joystick ;)
<reesk> lol
<Matt_Slack_Debia> Thank you phlak_user, what is the simplest way to configure Grub using a graphical interface, not running several shell tools, with their own interpreters, that I could not make work ?
<Tech-1> reesk:  sudo halt
<reesk> hmmm
<_calum> yeh :)
<reesk> pasword for root?
<sokak> reesk, shell wasnt built in a day :) plug in commandlinefu.com and play
<EvilResistance> !root | reesk
<ubottu> reesk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<boldfilter> Ugh UNITY why you freeze
<_calum> good video performance too, so far
<mneptok> reesk: not to mention you are building a server on hardware with limitations. why eat up RAM and CPU just for an unecessary GUI (and all the shared libs that come with it)? not to mention, each piece of software you install introduces more potential security issues.
<brightspark> webnet, essentially.  I think they are trying to maintain rather than extend at this point.
<reesk> guh
<reesk> ok
<bytesaber_work> What do we use instead of refit now for multi boot?  refit doesn't seem to work well with Lion
<sokak> mneptok, i agree with hardening
<webnet> brightspark, are they on sourceforge or do they have a website?
<_calum> I'm so happy zelda works in Linux :)
<Matt_Slack_Debia> Problem on first and second boot of new system is, I have no screen during Grub.  I want to make it a text screen, so at least I can see what it is doing wrong.
<webnet> _calum, zelda for the win :D
<sokak> _calum, everything potentially can run in linux, it depends on how much time you tweak it :)
<conntrack> I'm getting my nicks confused
<reesk> ok lets get this show on the road which shoudl i do to learn shell A) do a frugal instals of buntu B) run it in a emulator c) live cd  d isnt a option cause i cant be fucking with the partitions on this machien cause my resotre partition is in here and i dont wanna take any chances
<brightspark> webnet, I don't know if they have a sourceforge... their github is here: https://github.com/Perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment
<_calum> yeah I guess. I'll experiment with other games too
<mneptok> reesk: install the server version of Ubuntu, and i can practically guarantee that some user in this channel or #ubuntu-server will walk you through whatever you need to do.
<Matt_Slack_Debia> First boot if I wait, Ubuntu comes up.  Second time, never comes up, monitor shuts off with no input.
<phlak_user> Matt_Slack_Debia, not sure what you want to configure in grub but most options sit in /etc/default/grub and that can be edited with a graphical text editor like gedit; once you save your changes, you need to run a command called update-grub2
<OerHeks> reesk please watch your language
<Alexey> I see sgd will work from external source and will help if you cannot boot the sys
<reesk> what lnguage
<mneptok> reesk: if it doesn't work out, just use "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" to add a GUI to your existing installation
<reesk> oh nuts
<webnet> brightspark,  github sf its the same concept. :) thanks for the link. i googled mate de and got some rather "strange" results. haha
<reesk> why do i swear without thinking
<sokak> Alexey, yes, and that can be a lifesaver many times
<brightspark> webnet, I don't even want know... there's possibilities.
<phlak_user> reesk, you seem to be confused about how livecd works; it doesnt work with your hdd partitions
<Alexey> all right checking again
<_calum> now I just have to put up with Navi. *sigh*
<reesk> i know it dosent
<webnet> brightspark, yeah... we will put it in the not safe for work category... haha
<soreau> _calum: hold down f for fast forward
<_calum> ahh cool you mean I can shut her up?
<soreau> _calum: No, just speed up emulation ;)
<reesk> im just saying id like to runa  full destop buntu for learning termianl on also cause tbh i love buntu just dont wanna risk installing and messing up my windows install or even worse my restore partition cause then im nutterd
<sokak> sweet, i've found the best way to catalog and search backups in a breeze.
<sokak> reesk, time to buy a secondary hdd
<phlak_user> reesk, the livecd is a full desktop by itself
<_calum> ahh ok. I'd pay someone to write a shut up Navi plugin/hack :)
<reesk> laptop = no second hdd
<reesk> is it frugal that lets you install to a folder on the hdd rather than the hdd istself
<webnet> would anyone be interested if i made a ubuntu fork for 11.X + using mate desktop env? would anyone use it?
<Matt_Slack_Debia> what is the line in /etc/default/grub that I should edit to keep it from trying to give me a graphics screen and just give me a text console during the Grub phase of booting ?
<sokak> reesk, 8 gb is enough for a small server, just slap a pendrive
<brightspark> reesk, I know someone who installed to a 32GB flash drive, no probs.
<soreau> _calum: save/restore state are your friends
<Matt_Slack_Debia> With text, at least I can see what it is doing.
<boldfilter> Is it smart to give your vm all your processors?
<CyrusSmith> hi all, done something really stupid: formatted windows partition installed ubuntu on it. but i forgot to backup my main. what program can i use to "un- delete" the mail files. ie backup.pst somewhere in application data
<reesk> hmm
<CyrusSmith> main=mail
<reesk> im gonna give it some serious thought
<Tech-1> web1109:  didnt mint do that ??
<Tech-1> webnet:
<reesk> meanwhile im gonna put ubuntu on the server
<_calum> thanks for the help everyone
<sokak> CyrusSmith, if you've overwritten a partition, is mostly gone
<CyrusSmith> yea i know but was hoping i could somehow get some files back
<sokak> _calum, yw, i did nuffin :)
<webnet> Tech-1, they arent a ubuntu fork anymore though... they forked debian now i believe. im not talking about a whole new distro, im just talking about a remix like kubuntu or xubuntu except with the mate or straightup gnome evironment.
<Tech-1> sokak:  youve got character
<brightspark> CyrusSmith, short of computer forensics where they analyse differences in charge across the HDD, you are pretty much sunk.
<sokak> CyrusSmith, prepare a spare hdd bigger than the overwritten one, boot from a live, and try testdisk. With my best wishes
<axisys> what is the spanish keyboard layout to choose for laptop?
<phlak_user> Matt_Slack_Debia, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash=verbose"
<CyrusSmith> sokak thanx man. i checked it out but couldnt figure out how to work the prog....lol
<Matt_Slack_Debia> Thank you Phlak_user
<sokak> it saved my arse. $ terabytes of it.
<sokak> 4*
<axisys> all spanish keyboard layout I saw in Keyboard Preferce has three keys between L and Enter .. my HP 6730b has two keys between L and enter
<CyrusSmith> sokak, hectic. can you guide me to a how to
<sokak> axisys, try some and test, its a matter of trial and error
<sokak> CyrusSmith, i cant grant results. My partition was just erased, not overwritten.
<CyrusSmith> sokak, worth a try though
<reesk> ok questions 1 shall i go for ubuntu server 11.10 or 10.04 lts
<sokak> Then use the guide i used first, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Tech-1> server
<CyrusSmith> sokak, cool thanx man
<sokak> CyrusSmith, yw, and good luck
<CyrusSmith> sokak, cheers gonna try it now
<CyrusSmith> :)
<sokak> and watch out what you blast next time xD
<axisys> sokak: every spanish layout preview I see has three keys between L and Enter.. I have two keys.. not sure what else to try..
<CyrusSmith> sokak, that i definatl will
<CyrusSmith> exit
<sokak> axisys, i had an odd old multimedia keyboard, crawled thru all kind of settings until i've found it
<CyrusSmith> lol typed in wrong place
<mneptok> axisys: entiende Espanol?
 * SuBmUnDo is away: I'm away (gone at 12th Dec, 18:03:21)
<mneptok> !away | SuBmUnDo`away
<ubottu> SuBmUnDo`away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<axisys> mneptok: i dont speak spanish
<SuBmUnDo`away> sorry
<axisys> i want to type the tilde n
<mneptok> axisys: ah, OK. i was going to recommend you ask in #ubuntu-es as someone there probably knows.
<sokak> axisys, have you found a layout that covers mostly your keyboard?
<axisys> but tilde n is the key next to L .. but I have only two keys between L and enter
<axisys> sokak: yes
<axisys> sokak: i went through total number of keys..
<mneptok> axisys: i think USA International (with dead keys) is the layout you need as an Anglophone
<axisys> i have some missing.. but those are just signs.. not characters per say.. so no issue
<sokak> axisys, one minute, im googling for one thing i saw
<BarkingFish> axisys: do you have a seperate key with a tilde on it?
<phlak_user> axisys: i have tilde just next to 1 on my laptop --> ~
<BarkingFish> If so, you could try to set up a compose key, axisys
<axisys> BarkingFish: yes, but that is on the top left corner..
<axisys> BarkingFish: right below esc
<BarkingFish> Compose + n + tilde would still do the same
<axisys> this is a standard hp 6730b laptop
<axisys> phlak_user: same here
<BarkingFish> ñ
<brightspark> axisys, the Mexico>Latin American Keyboard has only 2 keys between L and <enter>
<axisys> brightspark: yep.. same here
<axisys> BarkingFish: hmm.. which one is the compose key?
<BarkingFish> you set it yourself, axisys
 * phlak_user seems to have missed the question/problem
<axisys> BarkingFish: oh ok
<BarkingFish> I can't remember how in Ubuntu, i think it's in your xorg conf
<hacked_kernel> how to know the audio input device path on my system? like /dev/xx
<brightspark> axisys, would not using that layout then work on your hardware?
<sokak> axysis, have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<axisys> sokak: looking
<dragomir> hi all, i sudo nautilus and deleted a large file that was sitting in root desktop. i right clicked the file and clicked trash. the file is gone now but its still sitting in the system somewhere because the space (20 minutes later) is still not free'd up. please help. thank you
<sokak> dragomir, you emptied trash?
<brightspark> dragomir, did you empty the trash?
<dragomir> sokak,  brightspark when i go to sudo nautilus it brings up a root file browser
<dragomir> im unable to access trash
<dragomir> but on my normal desktop the trash is empty
<sokak> dragomir, go in the trash folder with a sudo nautilus
<wildc4rd> good evening all!
<genii-around> But use gksudo and not sudo
<sokak> dragomir, next time shift+del it (warning, its not reversible without sweating)
<brightspark> dragomir, change the location (ctrl-L) to "trash:///"
<axisys> mneptok: yep.. that was it!
 * mneptok bows
 * SuBmUnDo changes away reason from "I'm away" to "I'm away"
 * SuBmUnDo returns (I'm away [9m 1s] => I'm away [18s]) (total away time: 9m 19s)
<mneptok> SuBmUnDo: if i tell you about /away messages again, it will be because you are appealing a ban i set on you.
<openuser> .who
<dragomir> brightspark, its empty
<anja> is there a way to upgrade a 32bit xubuntu to 64bit? or atleast the kernel so i can use all ofmy 8 gb?
<dragomir> sokak, ill do that next time thanks
<ikonia> anja: no
<dragomir> i still cant find the file though
<anja> ikonia, okay
 * SuBmUnDo is away: Auto-away after 2 mins idle (gone at 12th Dec, 18:14:41)
<sokak> dragomir, if you can see it in a root nautilus, you can shift+del it
<dragomir> sokak, i cant see it anywhere though
<sokak> dragomir, just rebbot. The magic should happen. Or try to show hidden files ;)
<luis_> hi there, could someone else try to help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Togkolos> hey
<OerHeks> luis_, what is your question ?
<Togkolos> how can i restore grub? ( i just installed windows and lost grub)
<xangua> !grub2 | Togkolos
<ubottu> Togkolos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<joshteam> I am trying to install the Java  on Ubuntu - I have the files; just not sure what to run to start the install
<joshteam> anyone?
<joshteam> or is there an apt-get i can use?
<sokak> which files you have?
<xangua> joshteam: there is a ppa for oracle java 6
<joshteam> jdk-7u1-linux-i586.tar.gz from http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<brightspark> joshteam; icedtea is in the repositories I believe
<improveupon> greetings. this is interesting: oneric crashed with message: ata_id[625]:HD10_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb' (indeed i do not have an sdb)
<sokak> and whats inside the tarball?
<dragomir> did ubuntu give up on me?
<sokak> improveupon, any oddities showing in bios? Which devices sees gparted?
<improveupon> followed by could not write bytes: Broken pipe    (this repeated 3x)
<Togkolos> xangua: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<joshteam> sokak: a ton of files?
<kermit> running X apps over 20ms of latency slows down the whole GUI, not just the app.. is there a better awy?
<improveupon> sokak: nothing strange
<joshteam> lol I am sorry for my lack of clarity here.. but a ton ./bin/* and ./lib/* and ./plugin/*
<improveupon> followed by *Stopping save kernel messages (/n)*Starting bluetooth
<sokak> joshteam, see the wonders of googleiing http://askubuntu.com/questions/32124/how-do-i-install-java-7-from-the-official-tarballs
<brightspark> joshteam, is it the runtime environment or development kit you are trying to install?
<joshteam> sokak: thanks, will read up. sorry - I did try googling / just had the wrong search I guess
<sokak> joshteam, nvm, i was being politely sarcastic u.u
<joshteam> brightspark: I am just trying to get Java JDK installed :-p
<improveupon> followed by *PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions... (some other stuff)
<Tilawa> rymate1234: You suffered a DDoS attack after 1 min
<sokak> improveupon, if kernel sees things that dont belongs, something is going wrong
<brightspark> joshteam, openjdk is in the repositories if you want to use apt-get.
<improveupon> sokak, what is ata_id[625]:HD10_GET_IDENTITY?
<improveupon> is that a function/method? what would be calling that?
<improveupon> i'm more interested in finding this out than in preventing further crashes
<|Anthony|> ugh
<|Anthony|> i had a nick alert, but it got flooded out
<marcuy> apache isn't processing php files under my public_html folder, I've commented out the line php_admin_value that has been suggested in many blogs already but php files aren't working, any idea?
<|Anthony|> no idea what was said to me
<joshteam> thanks brightspark
<sokak> improveupon, im not omniscient, so i tried to google it. But not appreciable results are coming out
<Nurse_Kun> update: I just renamed my folder and executable for play framework to playf
<Nurse_Kun> since I couldn't find a way to remove the play/rec/sox stuff
<sokak> improveupon, all i can say is that is hdd related. Try to check disk health and disk wiring first
<improveupon> sokak, thank you, no need to google it, i thought you or someone might know
<improveupon> sokak, that is now interesting
<improveupon> this is an old hard drive... smart health is like 98% though & always has been
<joshteam> what's  a good IRC client for Ubuntu?
<improveupon> the windows partition never crashes. the linux one does, but not with the same messages at all
<improveupon> often after it has been idling
<|Anthony|> joshteam, xchat works
<xangua> !irc | joshteam
<ubottu> joshteam: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<improveupon> and it starts doing it more and more often and i have to reinstall
<sokak> improveupon, booting with an earlier kernel leads to different situations?
<improveupon> sokak, when i had earlier kernels still, it did not lead to something different, crashed equally often
<improveupon> but totally different errors...
<axisys> thanks to all.. now I can type ñ
<sokak> improveupon, try also a dmesg > foo.txt, then open such foo.txt (it will come out in your home folder) and try to spot any suspicious warning. Googling for them may lead to hints.
<improveupon> thank you
<sokak> improveupon, watch first the ones nearby the crash times.
<improveupon> it is not crashing recently, because i erased all linux & reinstalled
<improveupon> when oneric came out
<sokak> i see
<|Anthony|> sokak, maybe my slow speed for a urandom dd is due to my E3400?
<improveupon> sokak, thanks again!
<sokak> |Anthony|, honestly no clue about that, but im unsure that dd is so much cpu intensive
<Cybertinus> good evening
<sokak> welcome Cybertinus
<|Anthony|> sokak, it's using 100% of a single core
<sokak> |Anthony|, you got me >.< im running sixcore from a long while, i dont look anymore at my cpu usage
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> which cpu?
<Cybertinus> I'm running 11.10 on my netbook, and a while back I'm sure I've got wireless on it. But now it lost my wlan card completly. ifconfig -a doesn't show it at all. How do I get my wlan back?
<sokak> in cause of doubt, just top in a terminal
<sokak> Cybertinus, which chipset is your wireless card?
<MonkeyDust> |Anthony|  do you have an intel video card?
<sokak> |Anthony|, Phenom II x6 1100T black edition
<Tech-1> nice
<sidney> a KDE system uses much more resources than gnome?
<Cybertinus> sokak, don't know from the top of my head. lspci also can't tell me :S. Let me look up the specs on the Asus website, that should tell me
<sokak> Tech-1, i partially agree - i had leaks for a long time, and took a while before i noticed them
<|Anthony|> MonkeyDust, no... nvidia, but what does that have to do with dd
<|Anthony|> sokak, i thought about getting the 1090T
<MonkeyDust> |Anthony|  not with dd, but with your cpu being eaten
<|Anthony|> sokak, you satisfied with the 1100T
<OerHeks> |Anthony|, it looks allright to me, dd use 100% .. or don't you want it to go that fast ?
<sokak> |Anthony|, just open a terminal and top - you will see what is eating your cpu
<marcuy> how can I do to process php in my public_html with apache?
<|Anthony|> i know that dd is 100% on a single core
<sokak> marcuy, which version of php you installed, and it passed the test.php?
<|Anthony|> wondering if the slow e3400 is a bottleneck for dd using urandom and not the hdd
<Tech-1> might be
<sokak> |Anthony|, what about using /dev/null?
<|Anthony|> meh... for that matter i could /dev/zero
<|Anthony|> just like the added security of urandom
<sokak> |Anthony|, yeah, that may work, also, yes, im satisfied with the 1100 T, i do virtualbox and heavy crunch encodes
<|Anthony|> nice
<ubuntunoob> .
<|Anthony|> sokak, have you compared it to a 980X?
<sokak> |Anthony|, you wont see it crawling until you start to swap, no matter what
<Cybertinus> sokak, I can't find the specs online :(. do you know another way of finding it inside Ubuntu itself?
<Mono> hey
<jost> hi
<Guest91597> how can i add myself to the group netdev?
<sokak> |Anthony|, nope, and im just satisfied with it. Im using it with an Asus M4N98TD EVO, it was cheap
<|Anthony|> would lspci -l help Cyber_Akuma
<Timewarper> how can i add myself to the group netdev?
<Guest58554> im using ssh vhazrati to transfer files but it ask for a password ?
<|Anthony|> er Cybertinus
<Guest58554> what password?
<askreet> Timewarper, From a terminal you can run "usermod -aG netdev <username>".
<sokak> |Anthony|, i noticed i had memory leaks when docky started to use 12 Gb of ram :o
<askreet> Timewarper, Sorry, that should begin with sudo.  "sudo usermod -aG netdev <username>".
<MonkeyDust> Guest58554  please change your name to something readable, use /nick to do so
<khameis> hi
<lgp171188> Hi, I have a Sony Cybershot camera that records videos in .HTS format. I opened the videos with vlc and was able to play it ok. I tried converting the videos to H264+AAC(mp4) using VLC media player's conversion tool. But in the converted file only the audio is available and video is missing. What could be the issue here? Have I missed installing some codecs?
<|Anthony|> sokak, so i guess docky hasn't fixed that yet, huh?
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> sokak, check to see that docky didn't use th -o switch
<sokak> |Anthony|, i fixed it my way. A killall docky at .50, and docky started by a script u.u
<lgp171188> Sorry the format is .MTS not .HTS as I mentioned.
<khameis> #linuxac
<jost> I've got a script here which needs to be run with root rights on boot and then keeps running the whole session. I used update-rc to achieve this, but there is one problem: The script does not terminate on shutdown, so the machine hangs on shutdown. How to solve that?
<khameis> hi
<Timewarper> askreet, can i add user root to that group? cause i try and then type groups and it shows only root group
<jutnux> khameis: \o
<hipodilski> can you point me to some good tutorial on how to install some linux on an usb drive
<sokak> Timewarper, adding root to where it doesnt belong *shivers*
<hipodilski> I want to use it to check if one wireless device is working correctly
<Timewarper> sokak, why not?
<khameis> #linuxac
<|Anthony|> hipodilski, what os do you use now?
<askreet> Timewarper,  Why do you want to add root to any groups?
<sokak> hipodilski, check pendrivelinux.com
<im> ok
<Timewarper> askreet, i got a problem with wicd and it cant connect to dbus
<hipodilski> |Anthony|: Debian
<askreet> It's not like root needs permissions.
<Timewarper> they say i have to add my user to netdev
<askreet> Your user is not root.
<sokak> lOl
<Timewarper> askreet, i have this problem with root too
<Cybertinus> |Anthony|, -l isn't a valid option to lspci :p. I've also tried lshw, but it also doesn't show up there
<|Anthony|> hipodilski, unetbootin is a good tool cross-platform
<sokak> |Anthony|, i stated pendrivelinux just for ease of use :)
<Cybertinus> I'm beginning to fear that the wireless card is physically broken or something
<im> im trying to transfer files using ssh vhazrati ,it ask for a password ...i put my user password but it dont work?
<sokak> Cybertinus, before losing hope, just google for ubuntu+your hardware name+wireless
<hipodilski> |Anthony|: ok I'm installing this tool how to use it?
<|Anthony|> Cybertinus, my mistake on the -l
<askreet> im,  What is the command you are running, that will help.
<urlin2u> hipodilski, if you have a ubuntu install there is app on board startup disc creator
<im> sftp vhazrati@192.168.0.107
<sokak> hipodilski, pieces of cake :) http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<sokak> step by step
<Cybertinus> sokak, well, it did work. Also on 11.10. Ubuntu 8.04 was a really bad release for my hardware (Asus Eee 901, yes it is old), because it just hadn't WPA2 support. Ever since the first thing I  check with a new release is the wireless :). And it did work ;)
<im> sftp vhazrati
<|Anthony|> hipodilski, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lAzeoU3y9c
<|Anthony|> think that sums it up
<sokak> Cybertinus, i have the same little bastard ;o Stuck on Maverick, im lazy :)
<|Anthony|> wireless can be a pain in the arse
<sokak> well, maverick handled it fine out of the box via jockey GTK - if junk works, i dont touch it uwu
<Cybertinus> sokak, ok :). still on 10.10
<sokak> ^^
<sokak> in case of doubt, ethernet link, and jockey gtk
<sokak> can often save the day
<marcuy> how can I do to process php in my public_html with apache?
<Cybertinus> sokak, ok. Gonna check out jockey GTK
<|Anthony|> marcuy, not sure if this is the right chan to ask in
<sokak> marcuy, place a file called test.php in your public html folder, containing just <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<sokak> does it spew out anything?
<|Anthony|> lol give him a sec
<|Anthony|> how bout now?
<|Anthony|> how bout now?
<|Anthony|> how bout now?
<FloodBot1> |Anthony|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Anthony|> lol
<im> how can i transfer files to my other ubuntu computer using file zilla?
<sokak> why not share a folder?
<|Anthony|> im just setup samba... it'll be easier through nautilus
<im> im new at this
<im> how?
<sokak> Guys, bye everyone, dinner time :)
<tp43> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.  You know how in Macintosh systems, the top bar of application is separated from the program and put inside the top bar of panel?  Well, I always thought OS X was stupid because of this feature, and for some reason, Ubuntu went and copied this dumb idea
<|Anthony|> l8r sokak
<Tech-1> take care sokak
<Cybertinus> sokak, Jockey doen't find anything
<im> but im sending file to a remote desktop
<Cybertinus> ah, he is gone :)
<tp43> I would like to disable it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<|Anthony|> im are the terminals all on the same local net/
<|Anthony|> ?
<tp43> Frig, I wish I never upgraded
<im> no
<myrmidette> hello people, my nm-applet is dying every 20 minutes, is there anything I can do about it?
<meco> What's an app I could use to unpack an iso file?
<|Anthony|> tp43, i hate that too
<myrmidette> the last thing it says is always 'caught signal 15, shutting down'
<tp43> |Anthony|, soooooooo stupid, I used to say to people, that feature on Mac is stupid, and now we are stuck with it too
<oCean> meco: you don't unpack iso files, you can mount one though  sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt
<meco> ok!
<|Anthony|> im than filezilla is a good option
<Cybertinus> meh
<|Anthony|> im but it has to be set up on both machines
<Cybertinus> I give up. I'll just use the LAN from now one
<nmaxchat> Question from a totally ignorant user. I need to alter a shell script. When I open the script it opens in read only ode. How do I change it ?
<Cybertinus> on*
<Senix> Cybertinus: trying to use wireless?
<Cybertinus> Senix, yeah
<im> ok i can to that now but i dont know were to start
<|Anthony|> nmaxchat, use terminal sudo gedit file
<jutnux> nmaxchat: gksudo gedit filename
<roscar> I'm having trouble with the apt system. I've installed a semi-broken package for my e-reader. It's 32bit and I'm running 64bit. Apt is mad because the dependencies aren't all there but the semi-broken package is working well enough. How do I tell apt to ignore this package and just keep going on about it's business?
<Senix> Cybertinus: alright, whats the chipset?
<Cybertinus> Senix, the WLAN card did work on 11.10, but now it is just gone :S. lspsi doesn't show it anymore
<oCean> |Anthony|: gksudo for graphical utilities
<nmaxchat> ant
<Cybertinus> Senix, no idea :)
<|Anthony|> nmaxchat, sorry gksu
<Cybertinus> Senix, I've got an Asus Eee 901
<|Anthony|> lol oCean caught myself, but you beat me to it
<balachmar> Hi, How can I install Ubuntu on btrfs raid10?
<travisHAZE> Only if your ready to rock *jam session*
<OerHeks> |Anthony|, gksu is wrong too
<Cybertinus> Senix, accourding to Google it should be an Ralink RA2860
<Senix> Cybertinus: oh you have a rt2800pci
<|Anthony|> ugh
<sidney> I used HFS file server in the past it was easy and problem free
<|Anthony|> does it have to be gksudo?
<Senix> Cybertinus: it should work by default...
<Senix> Cybertinus: try the driver center, there should be a driver out there for it.
<flippityflip> Is there any way to calibrate a laptop screen on Ubuntu? I'm in the "Color" settings.
<Cybertinus> Senix, yeah, it should, since Ubuntu 8.10 or something
<Takaros> hey
<Takaros> how can i remove a user from a group?
<flippityflip> Is there any way to calibrate a laptop screen on Ubuntu? I'm in the "Color" settings and can't seem to click the "Calibrate" button.
<sln45> Oneiric with unity2d. Is there a way to disable the menu autohide in the top bar, and just have the menu all the time instead of the window title?
<Cybertinus> Senix, well, lspci doesn't have a line for it ;(. Can the driver center find the card then?
<Takaros> how can i remove a user from a group?
<Senix> Cybertinus: I suggest that you down-grade your Ubuntu install to when it worked, there are a lot of problems with the 11.xx ubuntu versions.
<ubuntunoob> .
<Senix> Cybertinus: yeah the driver center should be able to find the driver, that is if your card wasn't damaged somehow.
<Auriga> Senix, Like Unity?
<Senix> Auriga: yes.
<Auriga> Senix, ^_^
<Senix> Auriga: ^_^
<Auriga> Senix, What are you using?
<Senix> Cybertinus: I have a lot of experience with wireless and Linux in general.
<Takaros> how can i remove a user from a group?
<roscar> To rephrase, how do I tell apt that the dependencies it can't find are actually these other packages, not the ones it really wants.
<Cybertinus> Senix, hmm, ok. The driver center is something I should find in Dash? I've searched for "driver" but all I found was "aditional drivers", which is for propriatary drivers, not for normal ones
<Senix> Auriga: for school purposes (I'm in college, Computer Science major.)
<Jacnoc> aw crap adding 'root' to my highlights was a bad idea (my username on the network i run is 'root') because i'm getting highlights out the wazoo on this channel.
<Senix> Cybertinus: yes you want aditional drivers.
<Auriga> Senix, I mean which distro?
<Senix> Auriga: I'm using 11.04 with Gome2.x
<Auriga> Senix, Have you used any Gnome3?
<Senix> Auriga: I hate Gnome3 and Unity, they both suck.
<ubuntunoob> gnome sounds like a troll
<Cybertinus> Senix, that window doesn't show any hardware I can install drivers for
<Fatalnix> gnomes are related to trolls
<Senix> Auriga: Gnome and KDE have been taking turns being the worst desktop.
<Auriga> Senix, Agreed...
<im> i need help setting up filezilla ,need to transfer from one computer to another that are not on the same network
<|Anthony|> the unity frontend has some appeal
<Auriga> Senix, Gnome2 is the way forward...
<Fatalnix> but anyways, I'm just showing someone how apammy this channel is
<|Anthony|> for non-linux people
<Senix> Cybertinus: then make sure your wireless card wasn't damaged some how, that is, try ubuntu 10.xx or 11.04, the one that worked with the card. You can use a live CD/DVD.
<GaRRu> how can I make the Wicd software not DC automatically?
<Cybertinus> Senix, ok. Will try that
<nmaxchat> Anthony,jutnux thanks
<Senix> Cybertinus: if your card still wont work on a live CD then its been damaged and we can't do much about it.
<flippityflip> Does anyone know how to calibrate your screen on Ubuntu?
<jutnux> No problem.
<tp43> Unity Desktop is the latest gnome desktop?
<jutnux> flippityflip: You have to do it in your monitor settings I believe, i.e. using the hard buttons on the screen.
<Cybertinus> Senix, heh, no. If it is broken, I will need to replace it. And that can't be done via IRC :p
<Cybertinus> Senix, damn, you could get rich if you find a way to actually do that :p
<Senix> tp43: no, Unity is completely "Different" to Gnome3
<|Anthony|> would be nice though, huh Cybertinus
<Senix> Cybertinus: yes i could, please watch your language here.
<jumoit> any ideas on how to play a file *.pdf with audio in ubuntu 10.04??
<tp43> Senix, oh, Unity is by Ubuntu, so I can remove it and install Gnome instead then eh?
<sln45> Well, if no one can answer my first question, does anyone know how to change the order of the unity toolbar shortcuts in unity2d?
<Senix> tp43: yes you can
<Cybertinus> Senix, ah, sorry about that. Will watch it in the future :)
<MonkeyDust> jumoit  .pdf is not an audio extension
<|Anthony|> a pdf with audio?
<tp43> Senix, you like Unity?
<im> i need help setting up filezilla ,need to transfer from one computer to another that are not on the same network
<Senix> tp43: no I like the old gnome 2.x
<|Anthony|> that'd be a first
<sln45> tp43: Unity is cool
<Senix> tp43: Gnome3 and Unity both suck, if you want a good desktop i'd go for KDE right now.
<MonkeyDust> jumoit  pdf means printable document file, or something similar
<tp43> Senix, hmmm, I am on Ubuntu 10, will I get gnome 2 or 3, why don't you like gnome 3?
<|Anthony|> i think that the unity version of ubuntu should be a fork
<|Anthony|> honestly
<sln45> tp43: I can see gnome 2 and unity being a toss up on most computers, but on my netbook it's a beast
<benbloom> I'm finding that my computer freezes during shutdown almost every time.how can i diagnose this problem? is there a specific log file i should examine?
<tp43> sln45, I don't like the separation between program and the top bar like how it is on Mac, it is better as part of the program window
<|Anthony|> for a touch screen netbook == beast
<Senix> tp43: its too much like a macintosh, its also really hard to customize, and looks really ugly with the default theme. Just my opinion, I mean no offense to anyone.
<sln45> |Anthony|: I think if gnome2 was an optional shell at login it would be fine.
<jumoit> MonkeyDust, yeah, i see. i mean, my pdf file has audio embedded inside...but, after opening this file,i can't get audio...
<MonkeyDust> Senix  i happen to like gnome3, thank you
<|Anthony|> that'd work
<Senix> MonkeyDust: well like I said, thats just my opinion and i meant no offense.
<tp43> Senix, I always thought it was stupid of Mac systems to have that separation, pointless/useless innovation, and now we have that stupid feature too, I'm annoyed
<sln45> tp43: It's good screen economy, and it's still reasonably easy to switch applications
<tp43> Senix, what's wrong with gnome 3?
<oCean> |Anthony|: tp43 sln45 This is not the channel for general discussion, feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic and continue
<sln45> tp43: My real problem is no more gnome gadgets on the toolbar
<roscar> is there anybody here who can help me with my apt problem? Is there somewhere else I can go where somebody might be better able to help?
<Senix> tp43: yeah i know how that feels. Theres nothing really wrong with it.
<MonkeyDust> roscar  start with asking a question
<sln45> Oh, fine. Well, seriously, does anyone know how to rearrange the shortcuts in Unity 2d
<jrib> roscar: just ask your real question
<tp43> Senix, I will check some videos first, otherwise i am gonna install kde then
<Saxy> Hi all, it anybody here how can halp me finding our more about BAZAAR?
<jrib> Saxy: what about it?
<Senix> tp43: yep, there are lots of opinions about it out there, also, do a google search for some articles on it for more information.
<sln45> This is silly. I'll just google it.
<sln45> bye yall
<roscar> I did. It got trampled by people talking about Unity. I have unmet dependencies for a package I installed. I have no intention of meeting these dependencies but I still want to be able to use apt.
<Saxy> I'm trying to get right of how to arrnge all getting the revision number for different trunks and brunches.
<jrib> roscar: be more specific, use a pastebin
<tp43> Ubuntu people waisted lots of resources making Unity
<oCean> tp43: please move on
<cpgo> when watching a video using flash player in fullscreen, is there a way to have it not go to screensaver?
<tp43> oCean, talk to someone else
<roscar> sure
<jrib> Saxy: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/en/ also see #bzr
<jrib> tp43: please stay on-topic (ubuntu support)
<oCean> tp43: I told you not to continue here, you can use #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<roscar> I'm pretending that I want to reinstall mplayer. http://pastebin.com/8Mgith6P
<jrib> roscar: why are you "pretending"?  I don't understand
<Saxy> Maybe I explained wrong. I like to setup my own system getting the major and minjor numbers  vor the software working for me.
<Kingsy> how do you install the mjpg codec on ubuntu?
<Saxy> I studied the whole manual already but didn't see / find an explaination / example for this.
<jrib> Saxy: try the #bzr channel
<roscar> it doesn't matter what I'm trying to install. The point is that no matter what it is, the kobo-desktop dependencies aren't being met so I can't do anything.
<jrib> roscar: where is kobo-desktop from?  Why don't you install the dependencies?
<Saxy> Will do so, thanks !
<tp43> Unity loads slow
<jumoit> MonkeyDust: please check out here http://acrobatusers.com/forum/rich-mediaflash/audio-playback-acrobat-reader-101
<|Anthony|> roscar, try building from source
<roscar> I can't meet these dependencies because I'm running 64bit, and I don't care to because the software works.
<jrib> roscar: where is kobo-desktop from?
<roscar> from Kobo the company.
<|Anthony|> roscar, and when source tells you you have unmet dependencies then i suppose you'll know what to do
<Arizona_Bay> hi
<Arizona_Bay> how can i stream from ubuntu?
<roscar> It's a crappy unsupported deb for my ereader.
<Arizona_Bay> live stream
<LABcrab> Hello!  Is Ubuntu on a flash drive supposed to be slow, or is that just for the setup?  Also, will it damage my flash drive?
<jrib> roscar: you should contact them about it.  To do what you ask, you have two options: 1) rebuild the source package (this is different than simply building the software from source; see ubottu) or 2) use equivs (not recommended)
<jrib> !source > roscar
<ubottu> roscar, please see my private message
<LABcrab> Arizona_Bay: Stream what, from where, to where?
<LABcrab> Arizona_Bay: As in LiveStream.com website?
<Arizona_Bay> LABcrab from my computer to livestream exactly
<Arizona_Bay> yes
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, instKKUBF RI IBW
<Gentoo64> installing to one?
<Gentoo64> sorry abotu that ^
<roscar> rebuilding is impossible. It's not open. Can you elaborate on equivs?
<Kingsy> ok guys I am getting an error with guvcview it crashes with this output --> [mp2 @ 0x3198800] codec type or id mismatches    could not open codec..
<Kingsy> which codec do I need?
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Yes, it is saying "Restoring previously installed packages" and it is slow.
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, flash drivbe will be slow
<jrib> roscar: apt-cache show equivs   but you should contact kobo.  equivs is a very kludgy solution to your problem
<LABcrab> Arizona_Bay: i use the Express applet, built-in webcam works, proprietary Flash required.
<Gentoo64> million times slower than hard drive
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Compared to CD?
<cpgo> I cant believe this bug still exists 5 years later...
<Gentoo64> no if youre using usb for livecd then itll be ok
<Arizona_Bay> LabCrab is that for camera live streaming?
<roscar> jrib, oh I know. Cludgy is what I'm looking for
<LABcrab> Arizona_Bay: Yes.
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: So why do people advertise it like it's a good replacement for hard drive?
<Arizona_Bay> what about just streaming what im doing on  my desktop?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, they dont. your probably on about ssds
<roscar> jrib, the deb is unsupported and for 32bit. that it runs at all is a blessing.
<Gentoo64> which are miles faster
<LABcrab> Arizona_Bay: Not sure.  Maybe there's a plugin to create a web cam using your desktop?
<th^2> should Citrix work on Ubuntu?
<Arizona_Bay> hmm alright thanks ill check it ou !
<LABcrab> Arizona_Bay: There's also good ol' VNC.
<Arizona_Bay> VNC?
<Arizona_Bay> ill google it :P
<tp43> my cdrom isn't working, and I want to remove a windows partition to expand my ubuntu partition, is it safe to run gparted while booted in?
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Yeah, but some pople are like all crazy about using Ubuntu from a USB.  They say it is good like a live CD.  The way i have it right now, it's installing Ubuntu on the USB like if it was a hard drive.
<Gentoo64> tp43, you can expand while using root
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, people talk abot using live usb instead of cd,
<tp43> you can expand the partition while its mounted?
<khameis> hi
<roscar> ok, equivs sounds great, is there a way to install it with out running apt-get -f install first? Can I get apt to ignore this problem?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, liveusb a lot of people dont have cd drives eg netbooks, and usb can load faster than waiting for cd to spin up etc
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Well, i need to create accounts on there that stay all the time, as opposed to those that delete a lot.
<Gentoo64> but i wouldnt personally install on a usb
<Pici> tp43: no. You cannot expand a partition while it is mounted.
<oCean> th^2: the ICA cllient? yes, that should work
<khameis> هل يوجد عرب نسفيد من خبرتهم
<LABcrab> !ar > khameis
<ubottu> khameis, please see my private message
<tp43> Pici, didn't think so, you need to boot into gparted, thing is my cdrom isn't working
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, can you not use a hard drive?
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: No, i want a Windows refund from Toshiba.
<th^2> oCean, okay. it doesnt launch from chromium
<Pici> !sa | khameis
<ubottu> khameis: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<gregj> anyone could help me with this please:
<gregj> http://pastebin.com/9Uk7GYV9
<khameis> ok thanks
<Pici> tp43: You  can either download the Ubuntu live usb thing from our website or investigate whether the grub boot disk has a usb variant.
<tp43> if I remove unity and install gnome 3 then upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, will it upgrade gnome or install unity again?  Maybe i should upgrade then switch to gnome 3
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: There should be a message in the Ubuntu setup warning users about this.
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, warning about what?
<oCean> th^2: you're on 64 bit ubuntu? I remember running : ldd /usr/lib/ICAclient/wfcmgr and libXm.so missing
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Installing Ubuntu to an USB.
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, why a warning? Because it's slow?
<th^2> oCean, no 32 bit
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Because it's apparently ineffective compared to a hard drive.
<tp43> Pici, my laptop needs to be able to boot usb, then I have to figure out how to make a bootable usb
<oCean> th^2: still, have you tried starting the client by hand (ie not in chromium) Running the ldd command might show if you have missing libraries
<ActionParsnip> Tp: you will upgrade to gnome3 ane reinstall unity due to the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, well I don;t think they should need a warning. For a lot of people it's pretty obvious, as flash drives are designed for data like pics vids etc not to run OS from
<tp43> ActionParsnip, thx
<Gentoo64> but nothing stopping you
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: That's not what i heard.  Also, what about Windows 8 USB drives?
<Gentoo64> idk
<roscar> I guess I'll just try reinstalling kobo later. Thanks for the help jrib
<LABcrab> How much usage can a USB drive suffer before it gets damaged?
<freaky[t]> hi all i have a problem upgrading ubuntu to 11.10: http://pastie.org/3006720 <-- what can I do - I mean, how do I even find out what packages or package is causing the conflict?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, i suppose usb3 would be faster, as its mostly the slow sequential read and writes from most flash drives
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, tbh most last years
<urlin2u> tp43, what ever you do make an image of the 11.04 in case there is a problem, clonezilla works very nicely.
<roscar> I might pester this channel a bit more depending on how my equivs experience goes.\
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Does running Ubuntu damage the hard drive?
<tp43> these: /dev/shm, /var/run, and /var/lock never use more than 100mb as far as I can tell, can I change the alot they get of 700mb to 200mb?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, none of mine have ever messed  up. ive still got a 1gb from 7 yeats ago workign fine
<gregj> any ideas why it says I'm running out of disk space, despite me having over 1GB free? http://pastebin.com/9Uk7GYV9
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, no it doesnt damage it... why would it?
<jost> how to make a script run on boot and stop on shutdown? The script contains an endless loop, so it never stops by itself.
<ActionParsnip> freaky[t]: what are you running to generate the error?
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: From having to write a lot.
<gregj> jost: read about sysV
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, you mean damage the flash drive?
<LABcrab> Mmhmm.
<freaky[t]> ActionParsnip: im using the ubuntu upgrade tool. it automatically starts when the GUI loaded up.
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, well it'd wear it down faster than if you was just storing data on it. but they should still last years
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: if you put a lot of temp stuff on a platter based drive or tempfs, it will last a good while
<urlin2u> gregj, is that a usb or the HD, never the less that is to small of buffer for not overfilling it.
<freaky[t]> ActionParsnip:  wait I think i can fix the problem. simply install the held package kdevelop :D
<gregj> urlin2u: HD
<LABcrab> It is still faster than a floppy disc?
<LABcrab> *disk
<gregj> urlin2u: I have plenty of space as you can see there
<freaky[t]> ActionParsnip: it's installing
<ActionParsnip> freaky[t]: but are you running a command in terminal?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, also bear in mind as I said theyren ot designed for continuous read / writes
<gregj> urlin2u: its a netbook with 8GB SSD
<Gentoo64> they dont have special controllers like ssds have
<ActionParsnip> freaky[t]: nice :-)
<urlin2u> gregj, the genral advice is only 70% fullyour way beyond that.
<Gentoo64> just cheap plain memory
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: SSDs cost a lot.
<Gentoo64> yeah ofc, for a reason
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gregj> urlin2u: yeah, but i still have plenty enough
<urlin2u> gregj, do you its not working?
<th^2> oCean, how i can launch ctrix by hand?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, ofc its faster than a floppy disk what are you talking about lol
<gregj> urlin2u: what you mean
<Pici> Gentoo64, LABcrab: Can we move the hardware discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<gregj> urlin2u: yes, but I can't imagine that it magically used 1.4GB in 2s
<urlin2u> gregj, exspand the partition if you can.
<gregj> urlin2u: dd can't fill it that quick
<Gentoo64> Pici, sorry hes on about installing ubuntu to flash drive, so i thought it waso n topic
<gregj> urlin2u: it is already filling out the whole disk
<gregj> urlin2u: that's an 8GB disk, with one partitino
<urlin2u> gregj, and tha is your problem.
<Pici> Gentoo64: It was, but you've both sort of diregressed :)
<wunschname> urban_grandier
<ActionParsnip> gregj: try: sudo apt-get clean   if its a
<Gentoo64> Pici, yeah soz
<gregj> ActionParsnip: I did
<ActionParsnip> An OS partition
<ActionParsnip> Cool
<LABcrab> But if i create a live CD that burns to my USB, i can't create individual accounts on that live USB.
<gregj> ActionParsnip: that doesn't help either
<ActionParsnip> gregj: re
<gregj> ActionParsnip: it just makes it re-download the deb
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, if its live, then itl be run from ram
<ActionParsnip> Removed old kernels?
<oCean> th^2: hm, doing this from memory, i think there is a wfica.sh, and a wfmgr (or something) both should be able to start from the cmdline
<gregj> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure if I should touch them
<gregj> ActionParsnip: this happens automatically over and over again whenever there's an update.
<LABcrab> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-x-ubuntu-610/ and http://www.linutop.com/
<th^2> oCean, no i cannot find anything by that name
<khameis> #linuxac
<gregj> ActionParsnip: and I can't uninstall anything, it complains about that upgrade being broken now
<oCean> th^2: ok, I'm sorry I have this no longer installed. But I'm sure since I used it with previous employer (so on ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04)
<joms> hi
<th^2> oCean, okay. thx
<AndChat-> gregj: hmm. Can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get -f install      please
<gregj> AndChat-: sure
<oCean> th^2: seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<th^2> these are the little things that makes windows look very tempting :D
<jakub1236> hi
<oCean> th^2: no no
<oCean> :)
<th^2> oCean, :D
<urlin2u> th^2, virus, malware and all eh. :D
<gregj> AndChat-: http://pastebin.com/icMF1TkA
<th^2> ActionParsnip, actually not that one. dont know why but my desktop just started working by installing .deb
<AndChat-> th^2: as the song goes: Every OS sucks (and blows)
<th^2> oCean, i mean
<joms> hi
<th^2> urlin2u, thats true. my desktop ubuntu install has come a long way from 6.04
<th^2> no windows install has ever survived that long
<AndChat-> gregj: 'no space left on device' is a massive clue
<gregj> AndChat-: http://pastebin.com/HBEStk7N
<gregj> AndChat-: and that's even bigger one ;)
<AndChat-> gregj: can you pastebin the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<roscar> http://pastebin.com/yPW1NYDu I'm hoping to get help using equivs to solve this problem Notably lines 26 and 27. My main issue is not being sure how to use equivs properly. jrib, your helpful self still around?
<gregj> AndChat-: I think I cracked it
<tp43> How do you see the dashboard?
<gregj> AndChat-: there was plenty of old headers in /usr/src from previous version of ubuntu and 2.6.x kernels
<AndChat-> gregj: what was the hammer?
<gregj> AndChat-: its amazing that dpkg didn't remove those
<gregj> AndChat-: but still, I have tons of space
<gregj> AndChat-: so wtf
<AndChat-> gregj: yes, remove old kernels and they go bye bye
<gregj> AndChat-: yum
<gregj> AndChat-: yup
<gregj> AndChat-: ok, thanks nonetheless :)
<jacobin> hello
<Gentoo64> jacobin, hi
<AndChat-> Hi jacobin
<jacobin> howa are you all
<Gentoo64> ok you
<AndChat-> Tired
<Gentoo64> AndChat-, you actionparsnip?
<ubuntunoob> hey can i get  "ubuntu cloak" ?
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob, yes#freenode
<Gentoo64> ask in there
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: What about a USB OS like Jolicloud or etc.?
<ubuntunoob> ok
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, no idea
<Gentoo64> prob the same speed, just different os
<Gentoo64> and data is stored in cloud in joli afaik, but i dont kniow anything about it
<AndChat-> Gentoo64: yeah. Blackspot kicks me off and my alternate nick is AndChat as thats the client I'm using
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, why does it have to be on flash drive btw?
<AndChat-> LABcrab: a sweet OS to boot off USB is xpud. Jolicloud is ubuntu based but has its own support channels
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: To leave my Toshiba HDD intact so that i can still get a Windows refund.
<LABcrab> AndChat-: So it will be as slow as Ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, best one to use would be something light that dont require a load of disk like gnome 3 does
<AndChat-> LABcrab: jolicloud will be, yes
<LABcrab> Gentoo64 and AndChat-: What about Jolicloud live?
<kinky> just use knoppix or grml :p
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, no idea.
<th^2> fuck citrix on ubuntu. im using my iPad now!
<guntbert> !language | th^2
<ubottu> th^2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oCean> th^2: please control the language
<Gentoo64> th^2, how are they related?
<webnet> !language | th^2
<ubottu> th^2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AndChat-> LABcrab: same thing. Just runs in ram and pulls thing from the storage when needed. You'd have to ask in the jolicloud channel for real answers
<th^2> yes yes im sorry :D
<oCean> webnet: that was a little redundant :(
<th^2> this has to be an american channel?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, what do you want from the os? just general use?
<LABcrab> Can i use the Ubuntu USB creator for ISO files?
<Gentoo64> i didnt know you could get a windows refund btw
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Quick web browsing.
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, use chromium os
<Gentoo64> lol
<webnet> haha. i saw that. sorry. i was typing slow. and by the time i typed it like 18 people already said it. sorry oCean :)
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Toshiba's making it a pita, Acer makes it a walk in the park.
<oCean> webnet: nvm, no problem
<Gentoo64> LABcrab, http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/
<Gentoo64> thatll be fine on usb
<Gentoo64> and what you need
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Hmm.
<Gentoo64> well, youd get quick web browsing, nothign more, and it has usb builds there
<Gentoo64> and itd be fast on usb i assume
<Gentoo64> idk google it
<AndChat-> LABcrab: use unetbootin as an alternative. You could also try tinycore, puppy, slitaz or xpud. All are super light
<th^2> should locate find everything?
<AndChat-> th^2: after you run: sudo update-db    yes
<pim_> Hi, why does ubuntu require I reboot after updating?
<Gentoo64> pim_, what update? kernel?
<pim_> no not kernel
<Gentoo64> or graphics drivers something like that
<AndChat-> pim_: its to boot a new kernel or load a new proprietory dri
<pim_> It can unload and load the kernel modules?
<AndChat-> pim_: its not really required
<benbloom> pim_: in the latest update there are very low level modifications that require a full restart to implement
<pim_> benbloom in the latest kernel?
<freeman_> Всем привет)
<Gentoo64> pim_, reboot is normally easier. theres ways round it but normally just reboot
<th^2> AndChat-, i sudo whaat?
<red_> hi i cant get my webcam to work in flash
<LABcrab> AndChat-: There's so many choices.
<Gentoo64> th^2, that command should update the filel ist
<benbloom> i guess your question was a bit unclear pim_
<Gentoo64> to use locate with
<freeman_> Кто нибудь русский язык знает?)
<Gentoo64> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Gentoo64> :s
<Gentoo64> am i right?
<sylwae> hi all
<freeman_> привет)
<th^2> Gentoo64, update-db?
<pim_> benbloom that is not unlikely
<Gentoo64> th^2, yeah i think so
<freeman_> У кого операционая система Ylmf OS 3.0?
<red_> hi ny one help with flash please?
<benbloom> double negatives only make things more complicated
<th^2> Gentoo64, well my setup doesnt know that command
<AndChat-> th^2: locate uses a database of files, if they have changed then the database is inaccurate, the command updates the database so the new files and removed files are appreciated
<Gentoo64> th^2, you could use find command
<sylwae> is it normal to have better read performance on SSD when my laptop i only on battery ?
<th^2> Gentoo64, is it the same as locate?
<AndChat-> freeman_: ylmf is not supported here
<Gentoo64> th^2, find / -name blah
<Gentoo64> will search root for exact name
<drij> hi! can someone hopefully help? in Ubuntu 11.10 I'm trying to see pidgin icon in the system tray. but it won't appear even after setting systray-whitelist to ['all'] and restarting ... :(
<Gentoo64> th^2, gnome should have some search gui tool btw
<benbloom> I find the usb-creator app to be sluggish and buggy. is there any reason not to use partition editor to set up usb partitions and then rsync the files from mounted iso to the drive?
<AndChat-> Gentoo64: add sudo and it supresses access denied messages
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> sorry im so used to running stuff as root lol
<Gentoo64> forget to mention sudo
<th^2> Gentoo64, i dont want GUI :S have always used locate but this is a new install
<AndChat-> benbloom: it adds a bootloader to the device. Have you tried unetbootin?
<Gentoo64> th^2, well both commands will find stuff
<truefx> how to join lazarus channel ?
<im> ok
<im> thanks
<AndChat-> Gentoo64: i hope not web browsers ;-)
<Gentoo64> truefx, if it's called #lazaurus then /join #lazaurus
<urlin2u> benbloom, you need as bootloader, I heard that the latest ubuntu iso can be dd and booted never tried though. There is unetbootin and other usb loaders.
<Gentoo64> AndChat-, ofc not lol only stuff that _needs_ it
<urlin2u> as=a
<Gentoo64> chromium refuses to run as root anyway :)
<benbloom> nope AndChat- i will look at unetbootin. is there no way to manually add  bootloader?
<AndChat-> benbloom: sure but if an app can do it for you, why pull your hair trying to get it right
<urlin2u> benbloom, you don't need to there are very good loaders check out multisystm at pendrivelinux as well.
<benbloom> k. thanks for the leads. I'm looking at those three
<urlin2u> benbloom, this one lets you load multiple iso's. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<skegeek> I just did a fresh install a day ago and I noticed if it's unattended for a while, the screen turns off and it refuses to come back. I have to push the power button to reboot. Is this a known issue?
<benbloom> is it me or is usb-creator just a bad app? why is it the default canonical flashdrive maker?
<Gentoo64> skegeek, ive heard of it
<Gentoo64> dno the fix
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone get kernel panic from the latest kernel 3.0.0-14?  i never had any on 11.10 but within 1 day got one
<Gentoo64> AndroidLoverInSF, do you use any custom drivers?
<AndChat-> benbloom: usb-creator is in a default install but doesn't mean much
<AndroidLoverInSF> not really unless its graphics driver
<Gentoo64> AndroidLoverInSF, probably better to post on forum
<Gentoo64> or google on it
<AndroidLoverInSF> ok i'll try
<skegeek> I just changed the power setting, see if that helps.
<LINCE10> CIAO
<AndChat-> AndroidLoverInSF: which gpu are you using
<LINCE10> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gentoo64> !list | LINCE10
<ubottu> LINCE10: please see above
<urlin2u> benbloom, never liked it myself.
<AndChat-> Gentoo64: please don't tell people to google, the channel may as well not exist if we just say that to everyone
<Gentoo64> yeah ofc, but kernel panic can be specific
<benbloom> I keep finding that many of the (k)ubuntu default apps are much less well constructed than many alternatives. makes me wonder y they are chosen above others?
<Gentoo64> benbloom, some people like them. i think all the kde stuff is tacky
<Gentoo64> a lot of them are kde de bundled though to be more complete de
<AndChat-> benbloom: you can't please them all. I use minimal now and build up rather than wasting time gutting the apps i simply don't use or prefer an alternative to
<benbloom> i prefer the kdm to gdm though, and unity nearly caused me to have a brain hemmorage
<RokcStar> hey
<AndChat-> Hi RokcStar
<AndroidLoverInSF> AndChat: NVIDIA Quadro 1000M Graphics with 2GB DDR3 Memory GPU
<benbloom> yes AndChat- i'm headed in that direction now. i've got enough of a handle on the linux concept. only thing is apt has totally spoiled me
<LABcrab> An unformatted drive = one with no partitions?  i miss them floppy days.  :'(
<AndroidLoverInSF> i think kde apps are more functional than gnome apps or at least gnome apps in unity. but kde is less stable than gnome or unity
<AndChat-> AndroidLoverInSF: boot to an ok kernel, remove proprietary driver, boot to newest kernel and then reinstall the driver
<Gentoo64> LABcrab: you miss floppys? lol
<Gentoo64> i couldnt stand them when they were even the norm
<AndChat-> I find kde to be fine but gvfs is awesome
<RokcStar> how are kde apps more functional but less stable?
<AndroidLoverInSF> thanks for the tip
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Not so much floppies, but the memories from floppy days, and just how things were less complicated back then.  i was actually one of the first at my school to use a flash drive, when it was 128 MB.
<LABcrab> For fifty bucks.
<benbloom> lol Gentoo64, remember that aweful sound they'd make? like a sad fart
<balachmar> Hi, has anybody here tried to install ubuntu on btrfs raid10?
<LABcrab> benbloom: LOL.
<chz|bacon> hey guys anyone here willing to lend me a hand with some mdadm questions?
<AndChat-> I have a PATA Zip drive in a box. 250mb baby, yeah!
<Gentoo64> benbloom: hmm i dont remember the sound of them actually. rememver it being weird though
<Kurdistan> hey. I justed switched from distro x to ubuntu. I saved my home directery. now I can not make any changes does folder/file
<Gentoo64> AndChat-: heh i forgot about zip drives
<AndroidLoverInSF> for instance, in firefox, in unity you cant right click on bookmark menu and open in a new tab. but in kde firefox can. and kde plasma desktop sometimes gets stuck when i click on the 'start menu'
<Kurdistan> only read/watch/listen but can not delete etc
<jrib> Kurdistan: you need to make sure your user owns the files in his home
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: i remember reading about ZIP drives like they were the real deal!  AndChat-.
<jellow> can I run a jail inside a jail?
<Kurdistan> jrib thats the problem
<Kurdistan> how can I make myself the owner?
<jrib> Kurdistan: boot into recovery mode and use chown.  Do you know how?
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<jrib> !permissions > Kurdistan
<ubottu> Kurdistan, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> Kurdistan: sudo chown you /home/user
<Gentoo64> should sort it
<RokcStar> oh
<Pici> LABcrab, Gentoo64: Please, this channel is already busy enough, #ubuntu-offtopic exists for this sort of thing.
<Kurdistan> jrib I am reading that.
<AndChat-> Gentoo64: LABcrab: and jazz drives :-)
<Kurdistan> Gentoo64, is that all?
<jrib> Kurdistan: it should be recursive (like AndChat- suggested)
<Gentoo64> Kurdistan: try it..
<Gentoo64> Kurdistan: ohh chown -R
<jrib> Kurdistan: Gentoo64's suggestion will likely not be enough
<Gentoo64> sorry!
<Gentoo64> yeah chown -R
<RokcStar> i switched from gnome ubuntu to kubuntu and i've noticed that menus load much quicker
 * AndChat- wishes he was a parsnip
<Kurdistan> jrib, that you gave me was long.
<jrib> Kurdistan: what?
<Kurdistan> what exactly should I focus reading?
<Gentoo64> Kurdistan: what do youj mean
<RokcStar> the overall feel of kubuntu is more rapid than gnome on ubuntu
<AndChat-> RokcStar: afaik, a lot of the libs are preloaded. I could be wrong
<cablop> i wonder how safe is home folder encryption on ubuntu
<MahaVishnu> RokcStar, and fluxbox on ubuntu is even faster than that.
<Gentoo64> i think ubuntu uses some sort of prelink by default
<jrib> Kurdistan: you should understand all of it, it is not long.  Focus on the part about ownership...
<RokcStar> i've never tried flux
<MahaVishnu> RokcStar, its the best WM imho
<Gentoo64> and openbox is faster than fluxbox. de wars
<Gentoo64> !fight
<askreet> dwm ftw.
<Kurdistan> jrib, I am running xubuntu.
<AndChat-> MahaVishnu: and awesome is flwm is faster still :-)
<askreet> I use dwm at work anyway..
<jrib> Kurdistan: that's fine
<MahaVishnu> fluxbox ftw. ;-P
<RokcStar> wait i meant Xubuntu...not kubuntu. my bad
<Gentoo64> RokcStar: xubuntu will be faster then gnome yeah
<cablop> i am using gnome3... with a dirty trick... Avant Window Navigator to replace the dock
<cablop> :P
<cablop> it works
<AndChat-> *box ftw
<LABcrab> Pici: my question was simply: unformatted = no partitions?
<Gentoo64> xbox?
<oCean> Enough. If you want a usability discussion, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<MahaVishnu> cd /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MahaVishnu> lol!
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Not by much.
<askreet> ...lol
<askreet> i've done that before. :(
<RokcStar> does anyone even bother with theme applications like emerald and other things that just totally make things sluggish?
<MahaVishnu> wrong window ;-(
<Pici> LABcrab: You were talking about the noises that floppy drives make
<AndChat-> Gentoo64: flux|open|black
<LABcrab> Pici: No, someone else brought that up, and i added a few comments here and there.
<Kurdistan> jrib, I read it. can I change ownship for folder and all the files in it?
<oCean> RokcStar: do you have an actual tech support question? This channel is not for general discussion
<Gentoo64> Kurdistan: thats what the -R does
<Kurdistan> I am lost. is there not any easy way?
<AndChat-> LABcrab: there are vids online of people making music with floppy read/writes. There's a really good Imperial March one
<jrib> Kurdistan: one command is the easy way
<oCean> AndChat-: come on!
<Pici> AndChat-: That goes for you too, offtopic chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, not #ubuntu
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: what is easier than one command?
<bashnerd1> Kurdistan: man chown ;)
<LABcrab> AndChat-: i bet.  i'm getting JoliCloud.  Just wondering: unformatted = unpartitioned?
<AndChat-> Pici: oCean: understood
<LABcrab> What is the difference between "unformatted", "formatted" and "IBM formatted"?
<Kurdistan> gksudo thunar worked
<Kurdistan> but will it work if I end it?
<MahaVishnu> Kurdistan, you are being very daft right now, you have been told multiple times how to fix your problem (IN THE EASIEST WAY TOO)
<LABcrab> :'(
<Kurdistan> MahaVishnu, and that is reading a pages?
<Kurdistan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<MahaVishnu> Kurdistan, no sir its using the command you were given.
<Kurdistan> read yourself and tell me how to fix it
<MahaVishnu> they gave you that link, so you can learn about the operating system you are using
<Pici> Unknow: Please take a nick and stick with it.
<MahaVishnu> Kurdistan, I know how to fix it, I knew before they told you. but guess what? I saw them tell you also.
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: well yeah, you are running the file browser as root so permissions aren't an issue. Your user will still not be able to save data until it is the owner of its own $HOME
<jrib> Kurdistan: two people gave you the command, the page is so you understand what you are doing if you care to
<MahaVishnu> some people just don't care to listen.
<joshteam> hmmm anyone know the apt-get package for java jdk?
<Kurdistan> jrib, you said one of the command line was not enough
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: to make the OS work, you will need to run EVERYTHING with gksudo which I am very sure is longer and harder (sic) than one command
<jrib> Kurdistan: and said the other was.
<Barbariandude> joshteam, if I remember right the package is sun-java6-jdk
<Kurdistan> jrib, I most missed it.
<MahaVishnu> o_O
<Kurdistan> which was the other one?
<joshteam> Barbariandude:  nope :(
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: once more. The command you need is:   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<jrib> Kurdistan: sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<Barbariandude> joshteam, lemme check my packages, 2 secs
<joshteam> thanks Barbariandude
<Kurdistan> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME <<---- jrib ?
<MahaVishnu> joshteam, just type sudo apt-cache search jdk in a terminal
<jrib> Kurdistan: sure, as your user
<jellow> Hi Im in a jail without root , I want to run Screen but it needs /dev/pts , How can I tell it to use somethign else?
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: run that and you will have significantly fewer problems
<MahaVishnu> joshteam, if you learn to fish for your self you, you will catch many fat salmon :-)
<Kurdistan> jrib, instead of user I should choose my username?
<jrib> Kurdistan: $USER will automatically be replaced with your username
<Kurdistan> jrib, thx.
<joshteam> MahaVishnu: good call; found it and installing thanks a ton
<MahaVishnu> joshteam, no problemo ;-)
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: $USER and $HOME will change for you
<Kurdistan> chown: kan inte komma åt "/home/myusername/.gvfs": Åtkomst nekas
<AndChat-> Dead handy variables
<jrib> Kurdistan: that's fine
<Kurdistan> AndChat-, it did not work.
<Barbariandude> joshteam, according to my apt-cache, it's what I said it was
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: it did, that will happen
<Kurdistan> AndChat-, okey. I will see.
<benbloom> why would an item install via apt-get and then not show up anywhere on the system?
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: try things now as you expect
<Kurdistan> AndChat-, :) thx dude.
<AndChat-> See
<Kurdistan> AndChat-, it worked.
<Pici> benbloom: What package?
<Barbariandude> benbloom, try showing hidden files on your home directory
<benbloom> multiboot
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: i did tell you ;-)
<Pici> benbloom: You can use dpkg -L packagename to see what files were installed for that package.
<benbloom> it was in the repository, so i figured it'd show up in my $PATH if i
<benbloom> ahhh ty pici
<Kurdistan> AndChat-, you saved me a lot of time.
<Kurdistan> many thx.
<Barbariandude> Pici, useful, gotta remember that one
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: the ownerships were all out of whack, you just set the owner to your user in ubuntu
<AndChat-> Kurdistan: its the quick way from earlier, remember?
<benbloom> so there doesn;t seem to be a binary when i looked at dpkg -L multiboot
<Kurdistan> AndChat-, true.
<Kurdistan> :)
<AndChat-> ;-)
<mutes> hw do i make a drive auto mount at startup?
<mutes> how*
<BluesKaj> !fstab | mutes
<ubottu> mutes: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jellow> to create a chroot jail do I need root?
<mutes> cool, thanks
<Kurdistan> what is the difference between nvidia current and the other nvidia current?
<Kurdistan> is the other one like x-swat ppa with the latest stable?
<LABcrab> Ciao!
<brightspark> Does the command-line system (an option on the alternate installer) provide for multiple virtual terminals (ie the ctrl-alt-f# feature)?
<MahaVishnu> brightspark, yea tty has nothing to do with X
<brightspark> MahaVishnu, thanks
<MahaVishnu> brightspark, and you can always install that and later on install a GUI.
<MahaVishnu> if you decide you want one.
<brightspark> MahaVishnu, that is what I am thinking- I'm on Maverick and hated Unity when I tried it, so I'm thinking of moving to command-line when I upgrade and checking out fluxbox, xfce, lxde, etc.
<MahaVishnu> brightspark, fluxbox !
<MahaVishnu> xfce is nice too.
<joshteam> hmm, I just upgraded Ubuntu to 11.10 and now when I do things like run Firefox I get this error message each time: http://pastebin.com/BrebkB6i any ideas?
<brightspark> MahaVishnu, I read that for some of these (openbox and I think fluxbox too) you can only edit settings by modifying text files- seems a bit crude.
<Lordveda> hello world
<GaRRu> Any Smart web designer would like to answer some questions of mine?
<Barbariandude> !nounity | brightspark
<ubottu> brightspark: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Lordveda> I am trying to learn php5, I need to know how to make apache2 work with my php5 web pages in order to learn
<Barbariandude> !anyone | GaRRu
<ubottu> GaRRu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MahaVishnu> brightspark, yea but its so easy really. keybindings go in ~/.fluxbox/keys and startup apps go in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<MahaVishnu> its actually very easy.
<MahaVishnu> brightspark, and there is an app to change your theme / icons / font from a gui. and some other gui programs to change stuff ( yoiu might need to download them seperatly from xfce though )
<MahaVishnu> err fluxbox.
<brightspark> MahaVishnu, I'm certainly going to try it out, when Maverick reaches end-of-life if not sooner.
<brightspark> Oh I see.  Thanks
<GaRRu> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dgs> i'm running lucid, and having issues where ubuntu keeps 'correcting' my server time on reboot. (It's a requirement for this server to have the time set 12 hours out from the actual time). I've removed the ntpdate package but it still keeps correcting the time. (Possibly coming from the bios time + timezone or something)
<dgs> anyone have any idea how I can stop it doing this?
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, there's only one nvidia-current for your card , the other depends on the kernel module that other nvidias might need
<Barbariandude> dgs, did you set timezone on setup?
<oCean> Lordveda: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Barbariandude> dgs, sorry, stupid question now I think of it :P will start digging
<llutz> dgs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<t132> can someone tell me how to setup  filezilla
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, jockey installed nvidia legacy driver
<Kurdistan> I needed to change to nvidia current
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, did you choose the recommended driver ?
<Kurdistan> my nvidia card :) have some bad moment. damn nvidia developer. lazy people.
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, yes.
<dgs> llutz, yup, so that sets it to the correct time (for that timezone). I need it to remain at the *incorrect* time that I've specified
<GaRRu> I have problems with Wicd, It disconnects from the net after some time with no usage. How can I disable the disconnect feature? im running ubuntu 11.04
<GaRRu> kde
<MahaVishnu> haha Kurdistan if you had an ati card it would be even worse.
<brightspark> joshteam, try running "killall gconfd-2" in a terminal to have the daemon respawn
<GaRRu> kubuntu*
<llutz> dgs: you have to setup the timezone to one corresponding the time you want to have
<Kurdistan> nvidia geforce go 7400 have difficultis to run unity becuase it is blacklisted.
<cannonfodda> alt f2 has stopped working. nothing happens 11.10 gnome shell. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , and which driver was installed, Kurdistan?
<Barbariandude> dgs, can't you just fudge the timezone? Does it need to stay correct?
<Kurdistan> I looked to nvnews they say the upcoming driver will fix.
<Jack`> i i need some help i am installing ubuntu in expert mode but i need to choose a kernel  now i need to know what is best      linux-generic       linux-image-generic  or linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<dgs> it needs to be Etc/UTC for some software packages to work correctly
<dgs> which we're trying to get fixed, but in the interim . . . the 'solution' is to offset the actual time
<llutz> dgs: some services have own timezone setting (like CRON_TZ)
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=b9baf96c84fafe3ce031f93dbd59578c&t=160115
<Kurdistan> you will understand
<Jack`> hi i need some help i am installing ubuntu in expert mode but i need to choose a kernel  now i need to know what is best      linux-generic       linux-image-generic  or linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<Barbariandude> !patience | Jack`
<ubottu> Jack`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brightspark> Jack`, I'm not sure of the exact difference between the first two, the last one specifies the version, I don't think it will update automatically.
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, because of that nvidia legacy is recommended from ubuntu. but nvidia legacy kind of suck. :)
<Jack`> uhu
<t132> anyone know how to setup file zilla
<t132> ?
<Jack`> humzzz not done a long time
<Barbariandude> t132, what's causing you problems in the setup?
<dgs> llutz, actually, I take that back -  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata didn't change the time - I just hadn't changed it from the last reboot
<Jack`> so i think i cant help you i have mi own troubles so
<Jack`> :P
<Jack`> brightspark i think i whill just go with the first :P
<t132> no i just installed it,trying to send some files to a friend
<Jack`> a do you have a acount with thet friend
<brightspark> Jack`, probably safe.
<Jack`> :P
<zaltekk> hey, i just installed 11.10. i installed xorg, i3, and slim. slim comes up at boot. however, when i try to login to i3, i get an error about fglrx not being found. i am using an ati card, but i didn't install catalyst. the radeon xorg driver is loaded with kms. how should I proceed?
<Cybertinus> evening
<Barbariandude> o/
<Jack`> damn installer now it asks me if i want to install all  or if i wnat a instalation thet fits but if i choose fit i risk that not all my hardware works
<Jack`> pfff i asks to much questions
<Jack`> ^^
<linuxrealm> i am running lasted version of pidgen on gnome desktop as a newly created demo user on my laptop. for some reason, when trying to connect to gmail.com via xxmp, with correct settings, it wont log me in. i think maybe this new user is not perm'd to use pidgen? how to check... thanks
<brightspark> Jack`, I might recommend not using the expert installer if you don't want it to do that...
<Cybertinus> for the people who where helping me earlier tonight with my WLAN problem ( |Anthony| for example): the problem is fixed. For some weird reason WLAN was  disabled in the BIOS. Enabled it there again and now I'm IRCing via WLAN :)
<zaltekk> anybody? i don't have an xorg.conf, so i don't know why xorg would be trying to load fglrx
<zaltekk> i've never had it installed
<|Anthony|> Cybertinus, isn't that odd
<zaltekk> i was previously running 10.04.3 with this same setup, and there wasn't an issue.
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, I use a geforce 7600gt , and the required nvidia-current is the 285.05.09
<MeQuerSat> Enabling the Hotspot feature of NetworkManager renders my system completely unusable. Report this to launchpad?
<cannonfodda> alt f2 has stopped working. nothing happens 11.10 gnome shell. any ideas?
<Cybertinus> |Anthony|, yeah, it is. I haven't been in the bios of my netbook in years. Don't know why it was disabled. But it is enabled now again, and everything works, so problem solved :)
<|Anthony|> Cybertinus, is there a cmos battery
<MeQuerSat> cannonfodda, you can enable it again via keyboard settings
<askreet> Cybertinus, There's probably a hotkey to enable/disable it you may have hit by accident.
<|Anthony|> +1 askreet
<t132> i need help,to transfer a file to my other ubuntu system
<askreet> Just look at my Dell Mini it's Fn+F2
<|Anthony|> usually is a little button or an Fx combination
<Cybertinus> |Anthony|, don't know. I do know that the main battery was depleted really deaply multiple times
<cannonfodda> that worked a treat thanks:)
<MeQuerSat> :)
<Cybertinus> askreet, hmm, fn+f2 it is. It's plausible that I've hit that
<ali> hi
<jellow> how can I bring back a program to forground while running with nohup ?
<ali> when im trying to run as root it says the password wrong ,but when i typing sudo ... then it says the same password is ok
<ali> why that?
<|Anthony|> well, after 4 hours dd if=/dev/urandom of /dev/sda on a 1TB drive has completed 135GB @ 9.2MB/s
<zaltekk> ali: root pw != sudo pw
<DaZ> ali: because sudo is not using your root password
<DaZ> use sudo su
<askreet> t132, There are many ways to do this.  You could set up a shared folder on one system, and retreive the files on the other -- or you could set up an ssh server on the destination and copy the files using scp.  This guide seems to help with the latter: http://vikashazrati.wordpress.com/2008/02/03/quicktip-transferring-files-between-two-ubuntu-systems/
<t132> its not on the same network
<qwebirc51695> hey anyone  able to help me with a bloody wireless issue on ubuntu 11.10?
<t132> trying to connect to a remote computer
<ali> ty~
<askreet> t132, Well, one of them with have to be accessible over the Internet then.
<zaltekk> still no ideas about i3 on 11.10 trying to use fglrx when it isn't installed? the display manager works fine.
<askreet> t132, Otherwise, you can use an intermediate service like Dropbox?
<Jack`> pff i am almost done with the instaal
<ali> one more little thing, why when im mouse over on the lft side of my screen the menu dont pop up?
<Jack`> :P
<t132> they both have internet
<|Anthony|> zaltekk, sometimes you need to blacklist things
<askreet> jellow, I don't believe you can bring something back to foreground after a nohup.
<Jack`> t132  do you have a count his ftp server
<dagerik> zaltekk: the fglrx gives me horrible performance with an acer with i7 and ati card
<zaltekk> |Anthony|: like what? i'm using the default open source driver
<askreet> jellow, You probably want to run things like that inside screen ideally.
<ali> ty
<zaltekk> dagerik: i didn't install or configure fglrx.
<urlin2u> qwebirc51695, you know the wireless card?
<zaltekk> dagerik: i only have xserver-xorg-video-ati/radeon installed.
<jellow> askreet, I cant I do not own /dev/pts
<zaltekk> and no xorg.conf
<t132> i just have access to the computer
<dagerik> zaltekk: how is that working out for you?
<MeQuerSat> Enabling the Hotspot feature of NetworkManager renders my system completely unusable. Report this as a bug?
<zaltekk> dagerik: not at all since X tries to load fglrx somehow.
<askreet> jellow, I remember you were asking about /dev/pts earlier -- whose system is this?  Have you considered asking them to install and configure screen inside your jail?
<zaltekk> dagerik: it doesn't make sense because it is a fresh install and the catalyst driver was never installed
<|Anthony|> i remember a time when i had an nvidia card and an intel integrated chip... the intel had to be blacklisted so i could use the nvidia
<askreet> MeQuerSat, Sounds like a bug to me, unless the button says "Render system unusable" :)
<|Anthony|> bbl
<zaltekk> i just installed xorg, slim, and i3. slim displays fine, but when i try to login to i3 slim has an error trying to load fglrx for some unknown reason.
<zaltekk> can't find anything about it on google.
<jellow> askreet, Its a free bsd shell provider they do not provide support
<MeQuerSat> askreet, ok, will file it then:)
<zaltekk> dagerik: any ideas?
<t132> i installed filezilla but dont know what info to put in
<dagerik> zaltekk: I would have answered if I had any ideas.
<zaltekk> *sigh*
<askreet> t132, Filezilla is an FTP client, right?  That's only going to help you if you have an FTP server running somewhere to drop the file off to.
<askreet> t132, If neither system is listening for FTP or SSH connections, you probably have to use something like Dropbox.  Is that feasible?
<qwebirc49424> anyone able to help me with a wireless problem on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<t132> thats what im trying to do
<gnuskool> hallo, just did a fresh server install of ubuntu server, installed webmin, upgraded, but cant login from my other pc, ping and alll else works
<askreet> I wouldn't set the target system up as an FTP server, if it can helped.  FTP is bad.  You want to set up an SSH server and use something like scp.  You want to install openssh-server on at least one of the systems.  Then you want to ssh from one system to another by using `ssh user@<other host>`.
<zaltekk> or rather, scp <myfiles> <user>@<host>:<destination>
<Kottizen> gnuskool: 'login', using?
<askreet> zaltekk,  One step at a time :P
<zaltekk> Kottizen: i'd assume with "webmin"
<Kottizen> zaltekk: could be SSH too
<auronandace> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Kottizen> gnuskool: is it SSH/PuTTY that you cannot login via, or is it webmin?
<gnuskool> askreet: didnt install ftp, did install openssh, but am loggin in from a win pc
<Kottizen> gnuskool: use WinSCP to transfer files over SSH, not your regular FTP client
<askreet> gnuskool, I think we've cross the streams, I'm trying to help t132 with a file transfer issue as well :P
<gnuskool> askreet: ping to server is fine, but from the browser, https://xxxxxxxx:10000 has no connection whatsoever
<StepNjump> There is something I really don't understand. If I create a link using nautilus it works but when I bring it on my desktop, it no longer works, why?
<Kottizen> !webmin | gnuskool
<ubottu> gnuskool: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<MeQuerSat> Kottizen, FileZilla can be used perfectly fine to transfer files over SSH
<zaltekk> gnuskool: netstat -l # to make sure port 10000 is listening
<gnuskool> askreet: my bad
<Kottizen> MeQuerSat: I never said it couldn't
<MeQuerSat> Kottizen, you suggested it though ;)
<t132> the file im trying to send is 11gb
<gnuskool> Kottizen: im trying to logi using ff to webmin
<The_Jag> Hi all, is there a way to get into ubuntu that new Characters Picker feature of OSX Lion?
<th^2> how to create files in format that ti 89 accepts?
<Kottizen> gnuskool: you shouldn't be using webmin at all
<RokcStar> is there a channel for general disussion of ubuntu?
<Kottizen> th^2: do you know what format they need?
<th^2> Kottizen, no
<zaltekk> my fresh install of 11.10 has xorg, slim, and i3 installed. my video card is an ati radeon hd 2400(r610). i haven't installed the catalyst binary drivers from ati. however, when i login with slim it errors out. slim.log says xorg failed to load fglrx, which is the catalyst binary driver. why is this happening, and how can i fixed it?
<zaltekk> th^2: check texas instruments' website.
<Kottizen> th^2: when you do you should be able to just create a blank file and name it <something>.<file format>
<askreet> zaltekk,  Empty xorg.conf I assume?
<zaltekk> askreet: yep.
<zaltekk> askreet: rather, no xorg.conf
<MeQuerSat> RokcStar, #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<askreet> Right.
<zaltekk> askreet: the opensource ati/radeon driver is loaded with kms.
<The_Jag> Or, is there a quick way to access accented chars from withing the pc's keyboard instead that taking them from a char map onscreen?
<askreet> zaltekk, I really wish I actually had a handy Ubuntu system :(
<zaltekk> i could pastebin logs and such
<zaltekk> but there is only the one error, and there are no configuration changes
<zaltekk> or even any xorg configuration at all.
<askreet> I'd really just be reminding myself how it determines what driver to load -- something down in /usr/lib/X11 iirc
<zaltekk> it doesn't make sense to me that slim works but the actual wm does not.
<askreet> slim is the display manager right?
<zaltekk> right.
<gnuskool> zaltekk: its not even listening
<zaltekk> gnuskool: okay, then it isn't setup right. or it isn't started. did you try service webmin start?
<askreet> Can I see that slim log?  I suspect the error about fglrx is not your main problem -- I think Xorg just tries to load drivers that are compatible in order and probably tries fglrx, then radeon
<zaltekk> askreet: when i login it reloads slim and the X error appears in /var/log/slim.log
<zaltekk> askreet: okay, let me copy it across the network.
<askreet> zaltekk, Have you tried launching your window manager by hand from .xinitrc?  I haven't used the latest Ubuntu but the old approach would be to init 3, then modify .xinitrc and run "xinit"
<zaltekk> askreet: by hand, no. i will in a minute. let me paste the logs first.
<gnuskool> Kottizen, what should I be using then? Wierd thing is webmin was working yesterday but this is a practice serverr so I trashed it all and started from scratch
<Kottizen> gnuskool: SSH, preferably
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, just blacklist the module you don't want to load......
<Kottizen> gnuskool: do all your administrative tasks through a remote terminal (SSH)
<Kottizen> gnuskool: it's not as easy as webmin, but you'll learn a lot and benefit a lot from it
<zaltekk> askreet: /var/log/slim.log: http://codepad.org/K289M2kl :: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://codepad.org/5uFePoCu
<iretch> i've been tweaking my mouse settings with synclient, how can i go about saving them permanently in xubuntu?
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: there isn't a module loading.
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, lsmod | grep fglrx
<grkblood> For the last couple of days my video players havent been working properly. When I play a video in say, VLC, the audio plays but the video is a black screen. If I right click in the video player my entire laptop screen starts going crazy and I have to restart gnome. has anyone heard of this>
<gnuskool> Kottizen: gotcha! thx
<Jack`> humzz i am installing it again because it failed
<askreet> zaltekk, Never heard of i3 before, looking interesting.  I wonder if it would compile on RHEL6 (what I use at work) :P  I use dwm now.
<Jack`> ^^
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: it isn't loaded. isn't even installed.
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, then whats wrong ?
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: X tries errors out loading the wm, and that is the only error i can find
<zaltekk> there isn't an xorg.conf
<zaltekk> so nothing should tell it to load the binary driver
<rasmusth> anybody tried ubuntu on the newest mac mini?
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, pastebin it ?
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: already did, let me grab the URLs
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: /var/log/slim.log: http://codepad.org/K289M2kl :: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://codepad.org/5uFePoCu
<askreet> zaltekk, I really think the fgl stuff is unrelated, look at Xorg.0.log you can see that it tries to load many drivers (autoconfigured drivers X @ lines 100-104), then configure each of them.
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, some times it will make an xorg.new.conf or some crap in your home dir and use that.
<zaltekk> askreet: right, but there there are no other errors...
<askreet> fglrx simply fails because it's not installed, I bet i3 is failing for an entirely different reason.
<zaltekk> askreet: i don't see any other errors.
<askreet> If you try the .xinitrc/xinit route you may get more output?
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: i don't have one.
<zaltekk> askreet: about to.
<askreet> Could try starting a blank X session (X &) from a terminal, then connecting i3 to it (probably something like DISPLAY=:0 i3) and see what happens.
<biagidp> what user do jobs in /etc/cron.daily/ run as?
<askreet> All of this from a real VT (ctrl+alt+f1) into :0 (ctrl+alt+f7, probably).
<askreet> biagidp, root
<biagidp> askreet: thank you!
<askreet> biagidp, specifically the run-parts in /etc/cron.d or /etc/crontab is set to run as root. :P
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, first thing is you need the 75dpi and the 100dpi x11 font packages.
<niklot_> anyone use haskell here in ubuntu?
<xperia> hi to all. have a small problem. everytime i boot into ubuntu i have only about 480 MB System Ram even my RAM is 4GB big. how can i tell ubuntu to use full RAM availble ? with such low ram ubuntu is heavy slow as allways the swap is used !
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: is the xorg metapackage not enough to use xorg?
<askreet> xperia, How are you looking at your ram usage?  Can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/meminfo" and "free -m"?
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, you need those fonts for alot of stuff and it's complaining about them in your log just get them to be sure.
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: will do. having to reboot. service slim stop continually fails. i did kill -s SIGKILL `pgreg slim` and the system deadlocked
<askreet> zaltekk, Ha!  i3 uses dmenu -- I bet this is a fork of dwm :P
<xperia> i am using top in terminal modus. the availble system ram is only 480MB and free ram is about 4MB
<zaltekk> askreet: it isn't. it is a from scratch project made to be like wmii
<askreet> zaltekk, Ah, so they just make use of dmenu?  Makes sense.
<xperia> i have all the time swap work. need really to tell ubuntu to use max availble ram ! can not pastebin the output as it is nearly not possible really to use the ubuntu desktop !
<Droyd> night
<zaltekk> askreet: correct.
<OerHeks> xperia, specs say you need 1 gb of ram. that could explain your slow system
<askreet> He has 4G, that was the original issue :P
<askreet> showing as 480M
<xperia> how much system ram do you all have when you run the command top into the console
<MeQuerSat> xperia, top shows the cached RAM usage
<zaltekk> hah
<xperia> i guess while i have installed ubuntu i have chosen some wrong setting
<MahaVishnu> free -m
<askreet> xperia, They have all their RAM, as you should.  You may want to look at 'dmesg|tail"
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: that fixed it. strange that no error was reported.
<MeQuerSat> xperia, if you have 4MB free thats perfect as it is using as cache
<zaltekk> just installed xfonts-[75|100]dpi
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, installing the fonts fixed it ?
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: yep. thanks!
<askreet> Wow, that was t?
<zaltekk> askreet: all better.
<askreet> it*
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, I consider it a bug. that it's not packaged with the xorg like you said.
<MeQuerSat> xperia, if you do "free -m" you can see what it uses without the cache/buffer
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: well, slim worked fine. it's just i3 that needed them.
<askreet> Well the included DE with Ubuntu has the fonts it needs... it should probably be a requirement of the i3 package.
<askreet> Unless you installed from source?
<zaltekk> xorg gave me xfonts-base
<xperia> MeQuerSat: but why is then ubuntu such slow. all the time the hard disk is heavy used and swap usage goes up and down !
<zaltekk> askreet: nope, i used the i3 metapackaged
<boldfilter> anyone know any good unity customizations
<askreet> So the i3 metapackage should depend 75|100dpi packages.
<MeQuerSat> xperia, could you give us the output of "free -m" and "top" ?
<askreet> bug report time! :)
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, idk what 'slim' and 'i3' isnt an intel chip obviously ?
<xperia> it freeze for several seconds even all the time !
<MeQuerSat> xperia, use something as pastebin.com to upload
<askreet> MahaVishnu, http://i3wm.org/
<askreet> Pretty neat
<askreet> I may see if there's a RHEL6 package for it and check it out at work.
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: slim is login manager. i3 is a window manager.
<zaltekk> and i spoke too soon.
<zaltekk> logging into wm-less X worked
<zaltekk> i3 still fails.
<xperia> well okay have to reboot into ubuntu see you in about 10 minutes
<boldfilter> Any unity themes?
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, :F
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, how are you trying to start i3 ?
<zaltekk> i'm about to head home from work and i'm going to try the exact same install/setup on my nvidia-based laptop
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: logging in from slim.
<MahaVishnu> what is slim lol ?
<MeQuerSat> <zaltekk> MahaVishnu: slim is login manager. i3 is a window manager.
<MeQuerSat> ...
<MahaVishnu> ah.
<MahaVishnu> maybe your .desktop file is wrong
<atlan80> hi there. anybody got the rtl2832u module running with 2.6.32, pae enabled?
<zaltekk> .desktop?
<MahaVishnu> how does slim load sessions ?
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: Xsession
<MahaVishnu> then maybe the error is in the config.
<zaltekk> what config? =/
<askreet> zaltekk, /usr/share/X11/Xsessions or similiar should have an i3.desktop file
<MahaVishnu> yea
<atlan80> if so, how? I keep gettn' 'disagrees about dvb_usb_device_init' ... :-(
<zaltekk> well, i'll mess with it later. i'm out of time
<zaltekk> thanks for the help
<MahaVishnu> kk
<MeQuerSat> "well, i'll mess with it later. i'm out of time" <-- so familiar xD
<Jack`> MahaVishnu  i forgot to install grub bootloader how do i start my ubuntu then from grub shell
<Droyd> merry christmas for everybody see you soon...kind regard's
<MeQuerSat> thank you Droyd, same to you :)
<atlan80> coming back later, must check sthg... see y'all.
<Jack`> humzz how do i boot linux ubuntu from grub shell
<MeQuerSat> Jack`, that's hard to do
<MeQuerSat> Jack`, you should boot from a live-cd and reinstall grub
<rasmusth> When I pick replace Mac OS X, shouldn't it create stuff so that it can boot on its own?
<|Anthony|> Jack`, do you boot into a grub shell?
<Jack`> jup
<Jack`> i do
<|Anthony|> or go right into gdm
<Jack`> grub shell
<Jack`> so now
<|Anthony|> from cli should be starx
<Jack`> huh
<jost> i got the following error when trying to start my upstart job using "start idleShutdown": http://pastebin.com/CFJ1zJ9K whats wrong there?
<MeQuerSat> |Anthony|, thats wrong
<RadarG> has anyone here gotten starcraft 2 to work on ubuntu?
<|Anthony|> aw
<MeQuerSat> Jack`, boot a live-cd and reinstall grub
<Jack`> pffff
<MeQuerSat> Ive done it many times, its the only way
<xperia_> hi to all. i have now booted into ubuntu again. here is what free -m output on my system
<xperia_> http://pastebin.com/5Y2HUWf7
<Jack`> just tryed that and it whant to reinstall all over eagain
<xperia_> i have 4GB Ram and ubuntu use only 480MB
<rasmusth> does anybody know?
<RadarG> is there a way to ditch unity and switch back to gnome or kde?
<MeQuerSat> xperia_, 32bit or 64bit version?
<xperia_> 64BIT
<MeQuerSat> RadarG, I use Gnome Shell: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<MeQuerSat> RadarG, for starcraft: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<seb__> what's the console command to display the desktop in xfce? I want to create a keyboard shortcut and don't know the command. Ty
<MeQuerSat> xperia_, that's really weird, if you boot the live-cd and do "free -m" do you see 480m too?
<Barbariandude> !nounity | RadarG
<ubottu> RadarG: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xperia_> hooo dont have the cd anymore. upgrade ubuntu now several times
<RadarG> cool thanks
<MeQuerSat> xperia_, I would suggest a clean re-install
<xperia_> there must be some setting for ubuntu that tell him how much ram to use
<xperia_> ohh noo then i wll totally trash ubuntu
<MeQuerSat> xperia_, if it shows 480m instead of 4095 there is something really wrong
<xperia_> it sucks really
<seb__> it's part of the window manager, ignore my question
<xperia_> well then never again ubuntu in this case
<xperia_> thanks for the info
<xperia_> bye to all
<MeQuerSat> ...
<conntrack> Evening
<lenneth_>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<ameurux> hi
<lenneth_> ping
<boldfilter> Dear ubuntu, unity sucks dick, love you
<conntrack> haha
<conntrack> Love that joker
<boldfilter> What can you say?
<boldfilter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BKiC3geDCc
<boldfilter> The guy in this video gets pissed talking about ubuntu
<Pessimism> I installed cree.py on the latest version of Ubuntu, but I can't find out where and how to run it: http://ilektrojohn.github.com/creepy/. I'm sure it's dead simple, but I'm new to Ubuntu.
<Guest67273> I need to change a shell script which is  /usr/bin/xdg-email  what is the command line to do this sudo something ?
<lenneth_> watch out your language please, and just change your windws manager or stick to maverick if you dont like.
<lenneth_> ping test - please ignore it, im checking the weak wireless im attached to.
<mneptok> boldfilter: feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zerobyte> Guest67273 can you be more specific ?
<Guest67273> There is this shell script  /usr/bin/xdg-email  which has a bug in it. If I open it by clicking on it it is read only. I know there is a command line to edit it but dont know the command
<genoobie> hey all
<rasmusth> lulz
<rasmusth> replaced OSX with ubuntu
<rasmusth> now when I turn it on I get white screen
<boldfilter> bRO, WHY LOL
<rasmusth> and nothing happens
<goddard> does Unity have a channel?
<boldfilter> ya it's #unity-sucks
<mneptok> boldfilter: stop.
<OerHeks> goddard, you are in it.
<genoobie> hey I just installed lubuntu a while ago and I love it.  Just today, the wireless crapped out
<genoobie> I am a complete newb, so I am not sure how to fix this...
<genoobie> any tips would be greatly appreciated.
<kkerwin> Hi. I just setup an NFS share, but the directory that I'm trying to share is apparently "unable to be exported". Any reason why this is, and what can I do to fix the issue?
<Pessimism> If I install a program with apt-get, where is it supposed to be available in the newest version of Ubuntu?
<mneptok> genoobie: did you get a kernel update recently (i did). try booting into an older kernel from the GRUB boot menu.
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> let me see what grub says
<mneptok> Pessimism: the binary? config files? libraries? what?
<genoobie> nah, they are both 3.0.0-13-generic
<hacked_kernel> how to know the audio input device path on my system? like /dev/xx
<Pessimism> I am trying to find the executable for cree.py: http://ilektrojohn.github.com/creepy/.
<genoobie> mneptok, so I think the versions are the same
<Pessimism> source at https://github.com/ilektrojohn/creepy
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Try "whereis $program_name".
<genoobie> I would rather fix it than boot windows
<kkerwin> Pessimism: That's a python file, which is not a binary.
<mneptok> Pessimism: sudo updatedb && locate cree.py
<genoobie> let me boot windows and see if the wireless works
<kkerwin> How did you download it? As a package file from ubuntu, or straight from the website?
<genoobie> mneptok any other suggestions?
<kkerwin> Hi. I just setup an NFS share, but the directory that I'm trying to share is apparently "unable to be exported". Any reason why this is, and what can I do to fix the issue?
<mneptok> genoobie: if you have not checked to make sure the wireless works at all, no.
<genoobie> ugh, now windows won't boot
<fullstop> Hi all.  Anyone here use a verizon USB551L 4G modem?
<Jack`> nope
<Jack`> :P
<fullstop> I'm trying to figure out which driver will work with it.
<Jack`> google
<kkerwin> fullstop: Nope.
<Jack`> :P
<OerHeks> Jack`, that is not helpfull
<fullstop> So far I've built the smusb driver, which reveals several ttyUSBx devices
<Jack`> nope i now
<Jack`> :P
<fullstop> and one of them has an AT interpreter running
<LINCE10> CIAO
<rasmusth> yo guys, I installed Ubuntu, replaced OSX, now when I boot I get a folder with a questionmark, on a white background. Any ideas?
<Pessimism> mneptok: Shouldn't I be able to run it with python cree.py?
<kkerwin> fullstop: You can pick up routers (cradlepoint) that will take a usb air card and give off a wifi signal.
<Pessimism> nothing happens when I do it
<fullstop> but it does not allow the typical ppp connection
<LINCE10> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genoobie> mneptok, any way to diag that?
<mneptok> Pessimism: python /path/to/where/you/can/find/cree.py
<Jack`> pff i am reinstalling 3 time
<Jack`> :P
<fullstop> kkerwin: I'm aware of that, but I'm trying to use it in linux.
<kkerwin> Pessimism: You have to be in the same directory as cree.py.
<Pessimism> I am - usr/share/creepy
<fullstop> Ubuntu tries to pick it up as cdc_ether
<Pessimism> (At least I think so)
<Pessimism> dir shows it
<mneptok> Pessimism: pwd
<fullstop> So that exposes an eth2 device, but I can't get any data to flow.
<Pessimism> pwd -> /usr/share/creepy
<kkerwin> fullstop: Sorry buddy. Above my paygrade. ;-)
<mneptok> Pessimism: python ./cree.py
<MahaVishnu> fullstop, is eth2 up ?
<fullstop> kkerwin: Not a problem.  I was just hoping that somebody here might have tried to use one
<rasmusth> Yo guys, I installed Ubuntu, replaced OSX, now when I boot I get a folder with a questionmark, on a white background. Any ideas?
<Jack`> MahaVishnu
<Pessimism> mneptok: Same. Nothing happens.
<fullstop> MahaVishnu: Yes.  Tx counters accumulate but Rx never does
<Jack`> i am reinstalling
<Jack`> :P
<genoobie> ugh, this really sucks
<kkerwin> Hi. I just setup an NFS share, but the directory that I'm trying to share is apparently "unable to be exported". Any reason why this is, and what can I do to fix the issue?
<Jack`> MahaVishnu : i am reinstalling
<Pessimism> Viewing as su fwiw at root@ubuntu:/usr/share/creepy#
<mneptok> Pessimism: then something is wrong with that Python script. it should at least fail with an error.
<MahaVishnu> Jack`, ok ? but I don't believe im familiar with your issue ;-)
<fullstop> I'm going to add some kprints to the cdc_ether driver and see how that goes.
<fullstop> thanks
<Pessimism> yeah. Good it isn't just me.
<Pessimism> Thanks
<Jack`> MahaVishnu lol i whas the one with the failing grub
<Jack`> MahaVishnu and no i cant use the damn live cd :P
<kkerwin> Pessimism: cree.py is, as I recall, a graphical program. I remember checking it out to teach my grade school kids about internet stalkers.  Anyway, do you notice a graphical window popping up **underneath** your console window?
<Matt040804> So, I've totally f'ed up the python install on my machine--is there anyway to "reinstall" it
<mneptok> Pessimism: and "i ran some random Python app I found on Sourceforge as the root user" is an insanely bad idea.
<Matt040804> ?
<MahaVishnu> Jack`, why not? and there is liveusb and sry I dont remember.
<Matt040804> I know it's totally integrated with the OS, so I'm not really sure how to go about fixing it.
<Jack`> MahaVishnu lol i am using the live cd
<rasmusth> Yo guys, I installed Ubuntu, replaced OSX, now when I boot I get a folder with a questionmark, on a white background. Any ideas?
<MahaVishnu> Jack`, wahts wrong with your grub ?
<Pessimism> kkerwin: It is a graphical program, yes. But nothing happens.
<Pessimism> mneptok: It's just a mess-around installation, but point well taken.
<rasmusth> is there a support channel?
<Jack`> MahaVishnu look in your ruery
<Jack`> query
<Jack`> :P
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Got an idea.
<kkerwin> Pessimism: You're running this with sudo, right?
<Pessimism> indeed
<boldfilter> Anyone know any ubuntu unity alternatives
<Pessimism> idiotic mistakes completely within reason
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Try this: DISPLAY=:0 python ./cree.py
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Pardon: DISPLAY=:0 sudo python ./cree.py
<Pessimism> kkerwin: Nothing happens. By the look of it.
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Try switching the order of display and sudo, ie: sudo DISPLAY=:0 python ./cree.py
<Pessimism> same
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Ok. I have another idea. Give me a second to make sure I get the command right ...
<compdoc> join #centos
<Pessimism> Butters, even if I am not su, I should still be able to access it as 'pessimism' user somehow like any ordinary program without going to usr/share/creepy, right? Considering that I am able to run programs like Chrome, etc.
<Pessimism> kkerwin: Thanks. Appreciate it.
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Ok. Hit Alt-F2. Type "gksudo". A window should pop up. Type "python /path/to/dir/cree.py".
<Pessimism> kkwerwin: Nothign seems to have happened
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Ooops. It's Alt-F2. Type "gksudo python /path/to/dir/cree.py". Then type your passwd in the next window.
<Matt040804> I think I have the wrong version of Python installed--I tried fiddling with it a long time ago and now it's not working correctly, and I don't remember what I changed. Is there any way to get it back to the original state?
<Pessimism> ah
<Pessimism> sec
<rasmusth> Yo guys, I installed Ubuntu, replaced OSX, now when I boot I get a folder with a questionmark, on a white background. Any ideas?
<Pessimism> sec
<Pessimism> now it entered tty2
<kkerwin> Pessimism: not sure what you mean there.
<Pessimism> kkerwin: I am suddenly in a DOS-like interface
<Pessimism> (?!)
<Pessimism> so that's a thing
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Oh. You must have hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 instead of just Alt-F2.
<Pessimism> ah
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Hit Alt-F7 to get back.
<Pessimism> ah, cheers
<Pessimism> hmm, still nothing with gksudo python
<kkerwin> Pessimism: Ok. Well, I'm spent on ideas, then. Sorry.
<Pessimism> But I'll live if I can't run the program. I just wondered if I was completely oblivious, or whether something was bugged. (Not that the two are mutually exclusive.) Thanks a bunch, kkwerwin, regardless!
<Pessimism> Learnt a thing or seventeen along the way
<kkerwin> No biggie. You're welcome.
<kkerwin> Hi. I just setup an NFS share, but the directory that I'm trying to share is apparently "unable to be exported". Any reason why this is, and what can I do to fix the issue?
<diverdude> I have a .deb package. How do i install that?
<MahaVishnu> `MArceLL`, diverdude sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<kkerwin> diverdude: dpkg -i $PACKAGE_NAME.deb.
<MahaVishnu> how did that marcell name get in there
<diverdude> thx
<super789> hello, i'm trying to connect to the router in Lubuntu, i wirte the key and the it just resquest the key again (like if was wrong) but the key is ok....
<kkerwin> super789: Are you sure that you have selected the right kind of encryption?
<kkerwin> WEP vs WPA?
<kkerwin> There's also a couple of different cyphers in there, etc.
<super789> kkerwin: it is just automatic.
<super789> the key haves 10 leters
<super789> insert the wireless usb stick
<super789> right click> connect to network
<almostroot> So I set up a local repo using apt-mirror, and I'm attempting to net boot and install from it, but I get an error that the installer failed to download a file from the mirror. Is there any way to find out what file?
<super789> kkerwin: it is WPA/WPA2 PSK
<kkerwin> super789: Most likely. Either that, or it's WEP. You picked it when you setup the router.
<kkerwin> WPA is FAR FAR FAR better than WEP.
<kkerwin> super789: Oh. That was a statement. Not a question. Disregard my last. ;-)
<super789> kkerwin: i dont have acess to the router, i only have the password and need to connect my system to it. so i should try to change the settings that lubuntu defined automaticlly??
<kkerwin> Give it a try. You can always change it back.
<super789> ok thanks
<diverdude> I try to do sudo apt-get install libzip-dev libzip1 but i get an error. How do i install these packages?
<luis_> What Error?
<goddard> OerHeks: well i need some help debugging some issues
<diverdude> luis_, You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<diverdude> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<diverdude>  libzip-dev : Depends: zlib1g-dev but it is not going to be installed
<diverdude> luis_, and then some more Depends and the Try apt-get -f install
<diverdude> but i guess -f is force install right?
<diverdude> so that means libzip wont be working because it dont have dependencies?
<kkerwin> Hi. When I start my NFS server, I receive the following error message:
<kkerwin> exportfs: ***** does not support NFS export". But nothing else. What's going on here?
<rj175>  Hello,I am having issues booting a LVM root. I moved my root partition (including boot) into a lvm, I have managed to get the system to boot to the xubuntu splash screen but it cannot find my / lvm. Ive changed my fstab to the new one but still nothing
<Antonis> Hello folks. I have installed apache and changed the documentroot from /var/www to /media/Storage/www (Storage is a NTFS partition). When I try to access the website I get a forbidden error.
<incorrect> in my notification tray there is a battery indicator, does anyone know where it is coming from?
<Antonis> Permissions seem ok cause ls -al shows my user as owner what could be wrong?
<incorrect> or how i can stop it from being loaded?
<diverdude> I try to do sudo apt-get install libzip-dev libzip1 but i get an error. How do i install these packages?
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, did you try sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, yes...its the same problem
<salty> !root | Guest58106
<ubottu> Guest58106: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, ubuntu 11.10? 32/64bit ?
<salty> lol
<salty> not what i wanted
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, 64 bit
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, 11.10 yes
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, I just did a sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev and it worked for me with default sources on 64 /11.10. also I did install the packages you wanted to install first and it did not ask me for that zlib1g at all...
<Guest58106> Hi
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, my main goal is actually to install this: http://www.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/#downloads
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, how did you install those zlib?
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, does a sudo apt-get autoclean help ?
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, via apt-get
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, no does not help
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, can you install this .deb pack : http://www.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/#downloads 64bit 11.10 ?
<habas> who else thinks that ubuntu is getting a bit lame these days?
<joshteam> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<joshteam> kernel?
<joshteam> for ubutnu 11.10
<joshteam> Ubuntu*
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, it wants alot of dependencies to be installed first.
<truefx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<truefx>   lazarus: Depends: lazarus-ide (>= 0.9.28.2-8ubuntu1)
<truefx> E: Broken packages
<truefx> i cant install lazarus on ubuntu 10.04 any idea ?
<truefx> i have above error message . im newbei in linux
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search zlib1g-dev
<Butters> Pessimism: what are you talking about? I guess from the sounds of it.
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, crap i think i f..... up my packagemanager
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, how so ?
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, i get error nomatter what i try to install
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, what error?
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, always some dependence error
<dagerik> My screen goes black as in a black screensaver after about 10 min. Cannot find any settin to turn it off. I am using 11.10, Gnome.
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, look here_: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/648339454
<helix_9> Good Afternoon, Can you give me a tip how i can put the stream i get with VideoCapture back in a virtual video1 device?
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoclean
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<diverdude> MahaVishnu, phew...youre a hero...that seemed to fix it
<jwang> is there a way to get gnome-terminal to work after upgrading to 11.10? I have the GConf error which seems to be fairly common now
<hacked_kernel> how to know the audio input device path on my system? like /dev/xx
<freaky[t]> hi all i have a problem installing the ati drivers from the ati website in ubuntu 11.10. after doing aticonfig --initial it says:  Unable to find any supported Screen sections can anybody help me please?
<MahaVishnu> hacked_kernel, look through aplay -L
<calwig> hi where can I ask about formatting a document on WORD?
<calwig> I thought about here: so, here is what I would like to do:
<hacked_kernel> MahaVishnu, its name is "default"  , i need a device name to capture from it programatically
<calwig> I have a 150 page Text. Single Row. What Id like is to do a Double Row. How can I add this, when the document has already been formatted?
<MahaVishnu> hacked_kernel, you using pulse audio? and what are you trying to do exactly ?
<diverdude> how do i see what files a package installed
<diverdude> ?
<MahaVishnu> diverdude, sudo dpkg -L package
<salty> ubuntu doesn't come with Word, so I wouldn't know
<hacked_kernel> MahaVishnu, I wanna capture audio for speech recognition ,  I have Ubuntu 11.10 so yes Pulse
<SunTsu> calwig: don't you think that _word_ is a little bit off in this channel?
<goddard> alright so I installed the lastest Nvidia drivers and my window movement is still laggy under ubuntu
<goddard> im using the 460M which is a great card and should have no problem
<MahaVishnu> hacked_kernel, I know how to set up recording, but not exactly how to find a /dev/device for it...
<goddard> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87070/nvidia-gtx-460m-laggy-display
<MahaVishnu> hacked_kernel, if you install pavucontrol you can setup your line-in settings etc.
<lsv> Is there any way to compile a *.cpp file in linux, but that the executable works on windows?
<arcsky> with new ubuntu server i get some pc info when i login with ssh. howw can i get that to ubuntu desktop?
<lsv> arcsky: I don't know but maybe it is the motd file?
<SunTsu> lsv: you can do cross compiling, and there's howtos for it, but that's hardly ubuntu specific
<lsv> SunTsu: does g++ have a flag for that?
<Kirsch> hey - i just wanted to get some sort of consensus - what DLNA service do most people use in here? i'm currently using mediatomb but it seems that "Indexing" support with that and my google tv dont work, i just got serviio started but it doesn't seem to support the console mode without x so i figured i'd come and ask anyone here.
<siric> does someone has a script which can search a term on google and return the number of results?
<SunTsu> arcsky: could be dynamic motd generation triggered by pam_motd.so
<MahaVishnu> Kirsch, idk about googletv but ps3 media server is dlna and works very good with xbox360 / ps3
<MahaVishnu> it does support some other devices though check the website
<dagerik> Lol, how hard can it be to disable the fucking black screen I get after about 10 min. I have searched through all of the settings in Gnome 3, 11.10
<Kirsch> MahaVishnu: ya and it works very well with my PS3 as of now and i didn't change any config with Mediatomb but GoogleTV threw an error (it's actually Logitech's Media Center app, it DOES play through their app I just have to browse through all the files, it could support global serach)
<wh1zz0> YeeeeaaaaS!!!!! Finally got DW CS5 working 100% on oneiric
<Escherial> hey, why are all the backgrounds on eclipse tooltips black after upgrading to 11.10?
<wh1zz0> I'm so dumping VM
<forceflow> Escherial: are you sure you're running eclipse with Sun's Java
<Escherial> er, or more helpfully, how would i go about changing them? :)
<forceflow> and nog GCJ (open source java)
<forceflow> sorry, GJC I think that is
<Kirsch> i guess i should be asking if anyone else in here uses a media center and does NOT use mediatomb and how they like it?
<forceflow> Escherial: check set-alternatives java
<salty> dagerik, try 'xset s off'
<Escherial> forceflow: you're right, i'm using openjdk
<SunTsu> arcsky: http://deadmemes.net/2010/10/19/fear-and-loathing-in-debianubuntu-or-who-needs-etcmotd/ has it covered quite well, although the author doesn't seem to be fond of it too much
<forceflow> Escherial: you better change to SUN jdk if you want eclipse to display properly, I'm afraid
<forceflow> I think that's the problem
<MahaVishnu> dagerik, remove option DPMS from /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you are talking about 'screen blanking'
<Escherial> strange that this should've changed between 11.04 and 11.10
<forceflow> Escherial: eclipse updated too ...
<Matt040804> If I were to completely reinstall ubuntu, would there be any conflicts from copying my home directory over the new one?
<forceflow> Escherial: other thing to try: switch to non-accelerated desktop (ubuntu 2D, or simple, or whatever it's called nowadays :) )
<Escherial> the tooltips display properly, just with a black background; is there perhaps a way to change the system-wide tooltip background color?
<LeCurieux> hi to all
<salty> or 'xset -dpms'
<LeCurieux> i'm new on xubuntu
<MahaVishnu> salty, that won't be permanent
<salty> i know but i don't use 11.10
<LeCurieux> if someone can help a frenchy !!!
<MahaVishnu> whats that mean?
<MahaVishnu> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Escherial> forceflow: actually, argh, just changing the theme from "radiance" to something else improved the situation dramatically (light-blue background instead of black)
<LeCurieux> it's about alsa and multiple usb sound cards
<wh1zz0> Damn!.. So happy
<Escherial> i may change over to sun's jvm if i encounter problems, but it seems like openjdk is working well enough for now
<lsv> Matt040804: I think a clean install would erase everything you have on the hard drive.
<Matt040804> lsv: yeah, but if I copy it to a USB drive first?
<forceflow> Escherial: strange ... well, glad it helped
<forceflow> Escherial: are you running eclipse from the repos or the latest version from site?
<Matt040804> lsv: I badly messed up my python install and can't figure out how to fix it so I'm planning on doing a reinstall
<Escherial> from the repos, i believe
<zerobyte> someone knows how to create a GROUP directives for my NFS shares?
<forceflow> Might be interesting to download the latest version (it's just unzipping to a folder and running it) to check
<LeCurieux> i try to make a 8 tracks studio with 4 usb cards
<lsv> Matt040804: why not just uninstall python then install it again?
<forceflow> As long as you select a different workspace folder, it won't interfere with the other eclipse(s) you have running :)
<LeCurieux> If someone can help me ?
<Matt040804> lsv: I did "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python"
<Matt040804> lsv: but it doesn't fix the problem. I think it stems from several versions ago when I tried installing python 2.7 alongside 2.6
<lsv> Matt040804: maybe 'sudo apt-get purge python'?
<Escherial> forceflow: interesting idea, i'll try it when i get a moment :) thanks for the help, by the way
<lsv> Matt040804: the man page says that it will remove configuration files...  maybe that would fix it?
<Matt040804> lsv: I'm giving it a try, it just vomited tons of info to my terminal
<Matt040804> lsv: looks like it's going to mess with about half the packages on my system
<forceflow> Escherial: no problem
<lsv> Matt040804: then you better not mess with it.
<Matt040804> lsv: Last ditch effort. I'm going to reinstall anyway at this point, unless something fixes my problem
<lsv> Matt040804: I don't know that much and I would feel bad if I ruin your computer.
<Matt040804> lsv: Someone in the python channel recommended something similar, so don't feel too bad
<Matt040804> lsv: I'm sure nothing will happen to the hardware, and that's what matters
<MahaVishnu> python is like required for ubuntu now then I guess Matt040804
<pfew> guys I have a problem
<Matt040804> MahaVishnu: I know, that's probably why it's so hard to fix
<lsv> Matt040804: oh ok :)
<MahaVishnu> Matt040804, yea Idk either ;\
<pfew> I set bios settings to default and it has damaged ubuntu O think
<pfew> I
<MahaVishnu> pfew, whats wrong exactly?
<pfew> Instead of starting up it says busybox
<pfew> multi-cell binary
<pfew> And it asks for commands or something
<pfew> It wont boot into linux
<MahaVishnu> gotta go fix my bathroom tile someone will help you.
<pfew> ok
<kkerwin> Hi. When I start my NFS server, I receive the following error message: "exportfs: *** does not support export". Any idea why this is, and what I can do to fix it?
<salty> pfew setting bios won't damage the harddrive... but it might not be booting from the harddrive... go back into bios and set boot lineup to your harddrive
<pfew> it is
<arcsky> if i want somethign when users login to my ssh server how do i do that ? itdoesnt work with motd
<pfew> I even selected it from grub
<salty> hmmmm....
 * salty is thinking
<slugzzz> Hey all. So, it seems that after the newest updates in 11.10, my m15x begins to have issues with logging out unexpectedly, especially when browsing the internet.
<shade34321> I was wondering if you anyboby could tell me what this command does, was asked about it today. cat temp >> more
<SunTsu> shade34321: man cat - >> is redirection of standard outout into a file, which is not removed but appended to
<somsip> shade34321: it adds the content of the file "temp" to the end of the file "more"
<slugzzz> Actually, the same logout issue seems to be happening in 10.04 when the latest updates are installed, as well.
<shade34321> so it essentially does the same thing as cat temp > more
<arcsky> none know?
<shade34321> or is it different?
<SunTsu> shade34321: no, > creates a new file, >> appends
<shade34321> gotcha
<shade34321> so if i do cat temp > more it own't create the file but >> will and append it
<arcsky> if i want somethign when users login to my ssh server how do i do that ? itdoesnt work with motd
<SunTsu> shade34321: with > you'd kill whatever is in the target file, with >> you don't but append to that file
<shade34321> ok...thanks:)
<TACPILOT> what package is the equivalent of rhel's filesystem package ?
<pfew> salty: you there?
<shade34321> apt?
<TACPILOT> contains the basic directory layout for a Linux operating system, including the correct permissions for the directories.?
<salty> pfew , http://askubuntu.com/questions/44286/busybox-error-on-boottry this
<salty> pfew , http://askubuntu.com/questions/44286/busybox-error-on-boot try this
<salty> brb... need food
<pfew> salty food?
<SunTsu> TACPILOT: that'd be base-files I guess
<pfew> question.... can you have wine programs run at startup of ubuntu?
<SunTsu> pfew: sure
<shade34321> last question...what does cat temp | more do?
<TACPILOT> tnx .. I will take a look
<lsv> shade34321: show the content of temp one screen at a time
<SunTsu> shade34321: | pipes standard output of the first program into standard input of the second program. But that's all basics, not ubuntu support
<progre55> hi guys. how do you disable samba (smbd) so that it doesnt autostart?
<lsv> shade34321: If you want to learn more about bash there is a channel just for that #bash
<shade34321> just wanted to make sure
<shade34321> they were interview questions...so i figured id ask online..and the >> i couldn't find on google...thanks for the help
<SunTsu> progre55: man update-rc.d
<progre55> SunTsu: well I tried "sudo update-rc.d smbd disable" didnt help
<progre55> smbd lives in /etc/init/ not /etc/init.d/
<SunTsu> progre55: Never used samba on ubuntu, but maybe there's more than one rc script for it, at least there's many, many serv ices
<SunTsu> smbd, nmbd, winbindd and so on
<progre55> well I guess I'll just rename the /etc/init/smbd.conf file to smth else, so that it doesnt end with .conf
<progre55> but I'd like to have the option to start it when I need, without having to rename it, etc.. just not on autostart
<SunTsu> progre55: maybe there's a meta script called samba, too
<arcsky> if i want somethign when users login to my ssh server how do i do that ? itdoesnt work with motd
<trism> progre55: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/smbd.override;
<progre55> SunTsu: nope, the default conf is in /etc/default/samba
<trism> progre55: if this is 11.04+
<progre55> trism: 11.10
<progre55> thanks, let me have a look at it
<slugzzz> So... question, all... what would you recommend for ubuntu as a "backup tool" that takes "snapshots" of your current machine state so that you can revert to it later.
<slugzzz> Sort of like Apple's "time machine"?
<progre55> trism: awesome, appreciate!
<SunTsu> slugzzz: using a file system that supports snapshots, like btrfs
<slugzzz> How about "flyback" anyone used it?
<chz|bacon> progre55: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/pam_motd.html
<chz|bacon> looks cool too
<progre55> chz|bacon: weather-util? what's that?
<chz|bacon> displays the local weather when you login via ssh
<progre55> and I need it because..?
<progre55> chz|bacon: well thanks anyways =) I'll keep it in mind
<chz|bacon> but in essence you could use it to display other information
<SunTsu> chz|bacon: maybe you were trying to talk to arcsky?
<chz|bacon> doh yeah sorry shiz
<progre55> I was asking about samba autostarting, but thanks =)
 * chz|bacon slaps himself
<progre55> happens :)
<chz|bacon> lines
<chz|bacon> text spewing, reading, researching my own problem... blah
 * chz|bacon offers free beers to all for their understanding :P
 * progre55 gets one
<SunTsu> chz|bacon: btw. I already put arcsky on track of pam_motd.so
<genjix> ok guys, i was defending Unity before because i assumed that Canonical knows what it's doing more than us hackers. but after trying it with my friend who is a new linux user since yesterday and my mum: i hate it, the entire geek community hates it, my mum hates it, my friend hates it.
<genjix> unity is a failed experiment.
<genjix> linux mint has overtaken ubuntu on distrowatch
<chz|bacon> ahh so you don't want samba to autostart progre55 ?
<genjix> unity == shit
<m4v> genjix: try gnome shell.
<genjix> i was supportive before.
<chz|bacon> SunTsu: +1 you're a winner :)
<pilouf> genjix: +1
<progre55> chz|bacon: no, the other way around =) and trism already helped me out :)
<genjix> but after testing with people, i cannot ignore the results
<progre55> chz|bacon: thanks
<m4v> genjix: and get a grip, this channel isn't for complain about it.
<genjix> free advice
<genjix> a complaint would be blaa blaa i didn't get my money's worth
<SunTsu> I only knew of it because of http://deadmemes.net/2010/10/19/fear-and-loathing-in-debianubuntu-or-who-needs-etcmotd/ - which is equally funny and true
<genjix> i am switching to linux mint or arch in the future.
#ubuntu 2011-12-13
<chz|bacon> well
<chz|bacon> well, anyone here a software raid pro?
<genjix> instead of plugging your ears to the community and going lalalalala, drop unity. it is a failed project.
<manish_> i hav ubuntu 11.10 and nothing is installing from terminator and ubuntu software centre
<chz|bacon> i don't mind unity, though i'm not going to get into the debate.
<manish_> showing dpkg is not configured
<raven> vlc - possible to mix different elementary audio streams during playback?
<chz|bacon> i spend most of my time in a terminal anyway :/
<chz|bacon> get the alternate cd and build it out how you want genjix
<progre55> oh btw, while I'm here, let me ask.. I have an alfa AWUS036H wireless adapter with an rlt8187 chipset, but the driver on the 3.0.0-13 kernel is bogus, and it keeps disconnecting every 10-15 mins. Anyone had any luck or experience with alfa here?
<manish_> i.e dpkg is intrupting
<genjix> derp, distro is broken, fix it yourself
<m4v> genjix: move it to offtopic, your rant isn't topic here.
<genjix> ^ goood advice :)
<chz|bacon> sadly no progre55 i do want one though.
<genjix> m4v: #ubuntu ... off topic? lol
<genjix> looking for discussion here
<Pici> genjix: and this isn't a discussion channel.
<genjix> it's a channel about #ubuntu
<m4v> genjix: exactly, go to offtopic for that.
<genjix> perfectly on topic
<manish_> i am new to linux plz help me out
<Pici> genjix: no. #ubuntu is for support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for discussion.
<progre55> chz|bacon: it's powerful but useless with the latest kernel.. although luckily bt5 has an older kernel and it works fine =)
<genjix> but ok you dont like being challenged
<raven> vlc - possible to mix different elementary audio streams during playback?
<chz|bacon>  genjix It contains the facts database and is active in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #kubuntu-devel, and many others. See Ubottu Usage for details on how to operate the bot. In #ubuntu-desktop, -devel, -bugs, -motu, -offtopic, #kubuntu-devel, #bzr and #launchpad, ubottu also listens for Launchpad/Malone/debbugs URLs and bug numbers and will give information about the requested bugs. In #ubuntu-offtopic a few fun-features are enabled as well.
<manish_> how to fix dpkg intruption
<salty> progre55, i'm using one now
<chz|bacon> you want to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chz|bacon> get it?
<progre55> salty: do you have any problems with it? and what kernel?
<simon>     /quit
<chz|bacon> yeah i'm sure that's one of the things the bt guys made sure worked flawlessly progre55
<m4v> manish_: I'm not sure what you mean, did you try with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" for finish any uncompleted install?
<manish_> i thought this chat room is helpful for me
<diverdude> how do i disable touchpad mouse in my laptop - ubuntu 11.10 ?
<genjix> ubuntu will fail, become a pale shadow of itself today, and then you will look back and wonder why. it's because of this attitude of shutting yourself in and ignoring debate and feedback. everyone has declared their hate of unity, and i was supportive of it for the longest time until the evidence is too strong to ignore. it is a slow, ugly and worthless. these is too much memetic inbreeding and groupthink in among upstream ubuntu develo
<salty> latest kernel for 10.04.3 .... not now but it'd overheat with regular desktop install... i run openbox minimal install
<progre55> why so many haters in here? :)
<sfinx2013> HI ALL I have a question maybe you can help, I need to know what processes are using the swap file Ubuntu
<chz|bacon> lol Pici
<progre55> salty: can you try "uname -r" and paste the output, please?
<chz|bacon> +1
<manish_> sfinx2013 what do you want to know about swapping in ubuntu
<salty> 2.6.32-36-generic
<raven> vlc - possible to mix different elementary audio streams during playback?
<m4v> sfinx2013: afaik, that is handled by the kernel, there's no "swap file"
<progre55> salty: oh okay, thank. mine is 3.0.0-13. it works fine on 2.6 kernels :/
<progre55> thanks*
<salty> ok
<manish_> nobody is here to solve my querry
<lduros> how can you tell what module is used for my wireless card?
<m4v> manish_: ?? I gave you a command for try, did you see it?
<lduros> lduros: it is running currently, i'm just trying to figure out which one it is to copy it over to another kernel
<lduros> directory
<manish_> progress55: please help me out
<m4v> manish_: hello
<manish_> m4v: hi
<gh0st> I'm having a hard time getting the code folding for gedit to work. Can someone help me out? I put the plugin in what I'm pretty sure is the correct directory but when I try to enable it inside gedit the plugin grays out and the checkbox doesn't activate.
<lsv> lduros: "lshw -C network" look for your device then look for driver.
<m4v> manish_: I told you some lines back, did you try with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" for finish any uncompleted install?
<lduros> lsv: thanks
<usuario> lalaa
<manish_> m4v: actually during installation of any package the error is showing  dpkg is intruppting
<lsv> lduros: no problem
<usuario> que merda
<lduros> lsv:iwlagn :-)
<m4v> manish_: yeah, I don't understand what you mean by that, so try running that command in a terminal, and tell me if it shows something.
<lsv> usuario ?
<tbruff13> can someone help me please
<incorrect> how can i turn the 2x2 virtual desktops into a 1x4 desktop?
<lsv> tbruff13: just ask and if someone can help they probably will.
<manish_> m4v: i hav already tried it but always my pc is restarted without installation
<tbruff13> I am making custom ISO edubuntu images and is it legal to use a windows 7 theme in edubuntu 10.04
<manish_> m4v: i am using amd processor with 1 gb ram
<genoobie> okay
<akem> tbruff13, as long as you don't use copyrighted materials
<genoobie> my wireless is not working
<genoobie> I am really stuck
<genoobie> any tips?
<tbruff13> akem: i was going to use one of the premade themes on edubuntu 10.04
<m4v> manish_: the computer restarts itself?
<manish_> m4v: i am new to this chat room please help me out
<manish_> m4v: ya i dont why this is happening
<m4v> manish_: when it does restart? at random or when you run some command?
<dusf> how do i patch a source? i have the source, and the patch in .patch format
<m4v> er, when does it restart?*
<manish_> m4v: when i run some command same that you hav given me
<genoobie> okay, so I tried 3 diff wireless cards
<genoobie> none of them worked
<genoobie> at least with the present card it showed up in lspci
<genoobie> does 11 update drivers in the background?
<m4v> manish_: that's pretty weird..
<manish_> m4v: like this i used this sudo apt-get install mplayer for example
<manish_> m4v: i can;t understand what to do to get othis problemut of
<sfinx2013> manish_ on the server 8gb of ram but regularly writes something in the swap as a result, he reaches for the week of size about 6гб. peak consumption of ram does not exceed the 4гб. here and want to know all the same what process is placed data in the paging file.
<m4v> manish_: Ubuntu was working normally before? or I never did?
<m4v> it never did*
<manish_> m4v: ya its working properly this time too but i fail to install any thing
<machiolate> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 w/the gnome 3 fallback panel/desktop. Would anyone happen to know how to remove icons from the task bar up top? (Icons adjacent to Applications,Places, etc.) Perhaps gnome 3 fallback leaves this out, i can put them there but cannot figure out how to delete them.
<genoobie> ugh, I don't want to reinstall the OS
<genoobie> there must be a way to fix this
<m4v> manish_: I mean if it ever used to work, this didn't happen before or Ubuntu always behaved like that for you.
<manish_> m4v: always shows dpkg is intruppting when i configure it it takes time then pc get restarted with their own
<coraxx> machiolate: try holding down the alt-key when editing the panel
<manish_> m4v: then i hav to reinstall this os
<machiolate> nice coraxx, you rock!
<machiolate> Thankyou sir.
<coraxx> your welcome
<m4v> manish_: to be honest, I don't know what could it be, probably something is royalty broken and you can try reinstalling Ubuntu, if that continues I suspect something hardware related.
<dusf> how do i patch a source package with a .patch format patch please?
<dusf> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<manish_> m4v: thanks but all hardware is working properly in windows
<manish_> m4v: thanks i will reinstall it
<maum___> hello
<dusf> m4v: do you know how to patch sources?
<maum___> I got an error when reboot PC : checking battery checking COMRESET failed (errno=-32) I couldn't start ubuntu 11.10 system after update
<ubun> hi
<m4v> dusf: usually is with the patch command "patch -p0 file.patch" while in the source dir, it might be -p0 or -p1 depending of the patch itself.
<ubun> Im looking to create a dvd menu and scene selection
<coraxx> hi
<ubun> how may i go about doing that?
<dusf> m4v: both are giving errors, can you look at the pastebin?
<coraxx> yes I do
<salty> ubun DeeVeeDee
<maum___> I got an error when reboot PC : checking battery checking COMRESET failed (errno=-32) I couldn't start ubuntu 11.10 system after update
<coraxx> install the package devede
<ubun> i cna make scene selection?
<ubun> and titles for each scene?
<coraxx> ubun: yes
<ubun> i cant find that
<ubun> can i meake it look good?
<ubun> easily?
<ubun> this is for a friend so it must look good
<coraxx> I'm made okay dvds with that software
<ubun> i dont know how to use it
<coraxx> it depends on how much effort you put into it though
<coraxx> the wizard/menu  is really self explanatory
<salty> ubun http://www.dvdstyler.org/en/
<ubun> is that better salty?
<coraxx> got to go bye bye you all
<salty> follow the link and see .... it does what you want it for
<m4v> dusf: ah, maybe it was "patch -p0 < file.patch" :P (note the < thing)
<Benkinooby> hi
<manish_> m4v: i remove the dpkg error
<dusf> can anyone tell me what do do with this outpit from a patch?
<dusf> http://pastebin.com/mQ3zmbqh
<manish_> m4v thanks for giving me the suggestion for reinstallation
<maum___> help me I could't boot my PC
<maum___> I am using ubuntu 11.01
<maum___> 10
<trism> dusf: you'll need to apply that patch with -p1 not -p0
<dusf> trism: ty
<jjgalvez__> in gnome3 is there a way to make the message tray (I think thats what its called in the lower right hand corner) only show icons, not program name+icon?
<dusf> trism: http://pastebin.com/6QxwKD9t do i press yes?
<manish_> hello
<DaZ> dusf: you sure this patch is needed? :x
<dusf> DaZ: yes
<dusf> to make sure wine uses both cores of my processor when playing a game
<greenit> hi, i have a problem... i want to add an event to my calendar, but... well... in 11.04 it worked with evolution, however, how can i make this in 11.10?
<m4v> dusf: sorry, fell of the internets, did it work?
<slgma> anyone know why i get the error Could not initialize SDL: Unable to open a console terminal. from a couple games?
<dusf> m4v: nope
<dusf> m4v: http://pastebin.com/6QxwKD9t
<m4v> dusf: with "<"?
<OerHeks> slgma what games exact ?
<dusf> i've been experimenting trying to make it work so i'm re-extracting the source and will start again
<slgma> amnesia the dark descent, and the gfceu emulator
<slgma> that was for OerHeks
<OerHeks> slgma, do you start those games from terminal ?
<slgma> well amnesia gives an actual error box saying it
<slgma> but gfceu just wont run games, and if i run in terminal to see whats going wrong, it gives that error
<ubun> what if i want to add a title for each new chapter?
<trism> dusf: where is this patch from?
<dusf> trism: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23352
<slgma> keep forgetting to put OerHeks
<dusf> scroll down to where it says processor
<m4v> dusf: that looks like the patch isn't for the sources you're trying to patch
<dusf> ctrl+f it
<dusf> hmm
<dusf> wine-1.3.13_rgl.patch.gz
<dusf> that's the file the patch came in
<dusf> but i've been using wine-1.2.3.tar.bz2 as the source because it's the latest stable
<slgma> OerHeks, i havent seen any other info about it on google
<m4v> the patch hints is for 1.3
<slgma> thats why i was hoping someone in here could help
<dusf> m4v: kk will try with 1.3 ty
<_cb> After moving to 11.10 I un-installed Tbird, installed evolution and recovered from backup but looks as if evolution is missing a bunch of folders (draft, trash, etc,etc.) Any idea on how to fix it?
<m4v> dusf: try to get 1.3.13, so it isn't newer nor older.
<L1nuxRules> imap if it it have you tried a rsync?
<L1nuxRules> is*
<L1nuxRules> resync* typos :)
<dusf> m4v: it's downloading :)
<MACscr> im trying to do some data recovering using an old ubuntu 10.10 live disc. Any ideas on how to resolve this error concerning mkfs.ntfs? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=din11aCm
<Neurotiquette> I need to get either a USB or PCI wireless card for my ubuntu desktop. What's the best choice that's inexpensive? G or N.
<brightspark> Neurotiquette, N is higher performance, g is almost obsolete by now
<MACscr> Rosswille has a N adapter for like $10 that works fine with ubuntu
<MACscr> i dont have the model number handy though
<pooky> I have a straightforward xinitrc, that after everything has started, applications do not show their menus in the appmenu-indicator. Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> slgma, i think it is a bug in the SDL package
<Neurotiquette> http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-RNX-N1-Wireless-N-Dongle-02-11b/dp/B003W22MOU
<zaltekk> finally figured out why i3 wasn't starting. when i regex replaced some keysyms i changed the font string on accident
<zaltekk> all better now.
<Neurotiquette> MACscr: That the one?
<MACscr> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166041
<bfri> can anyone help me run spotify on my ubuntu 10.04
<dusf> m4v: patched thanks :) now to follow the source readme file
<MACscr> Neurotiquette: got my link?
<MACscr> er, get
<Neurotiquette> MACscr: Yup, got it. Not bad. So this worked with minimum finagling?
<MACscr> yep. Worked out of the box
<MACscr> had it on my htpc before i wired it
<greenit> hi, does any1 know how to add calendar-support from thunderbird (lightning installed) to the ubuntu-calendar?
<slgma> OerHeks, which file do i downgtrade then
<Amon-Ra> Hi guys, i've just removed pulseaudio....because i didn't have sound to skype.now sound fixed...but should i expect any issues with that removal ?
<bfri> can anyone help me run spotify on my ubuntu 10.04
<maum_> hello
<maum_> i cannot boot ubuntu 11.10
<maum_> anybody here?
<itaylor57> bfri, http://www.techvivid.com/2010/07/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<MACscr> maum_: seriously, dont be impatient, sheesh
<somsip> maum_: a few more details might get a repsonse from someone. 'Cannot boot' doesn't help uch
<L1nuxRules> giving a stage the boot fails would also help!
<MACscr> Hmm, ubuntu 10.10 live cd error: sudo: unable to execute /usr/sbin/ntfsclone: Input/output error
<MACscr> im getting a lot of these input/output errors when trying to use ntfsclone or mkntfs
<MACscr> any ideas on that?
<L1nuxRules> file system errors
<maum_> i got an error message
<MACscr> L1nuxRules: which FS though?
<L1nuxRules> ntfs
<maum_> comreset failed errno=-32
<maum_> when i boot pc
<L1nuxRules> I ony saw youyr error though so not sure what your attempting
<maum_> L1nuxRules, are you saying me
<L1nuxRules> no maum
<MACscr> l1nuxman: trying to either create ntfs partition on one drive or create an image file on another partition. They are both ntfs partitions, but two different drives
<L1nuxRules> maum_ yours sounds like it may be due to corruption can you boot single user or run an fsck?
<Relondo> Hey, does the list at the right show everyone that is ever on this channel, or just who is on right now?
<somsip> maum_: although it is not good form to just recommend you look at Google, if you do google the error message that you posted you will find a lot of threads that discuss this. It may be worth reading through those to see if you get any answers while you're waiting for a response from the channel
<maum_> how can i do it
<cpgo> when booting up in 10.04, the boot screen doesnt fill up my whole screen - any fix for this?
<maum_> L1nuxRules, i cannot boot now
<maum_> L1nuxRules, but i can go terminal
<Relondo> When booting Ubuntu from a USB drive, can I put all of the Ubuntu files in a single folder?
<somsip> cpgo: grun screen with a list of what kernels to boot, of purple 'ubuntu is loading' screen?
<L1nuxRules> maum_ select single user mode from the grub menu once booted type /sbin/fsck -y
<somsip> cpgo: grub screen with a list of what kernels to boot, or purple 'ubuntu is loading' screen?
<urlin2u> Relondo, what files
<Relondo> All of the files that Unetbootin made when burning my ISO.
<Relondo> Burning may not be the proper term there, since it's not a CD.
<kashyap1> ERROR: function do_configure failed
<kashyap1> ERROR: log data follows (/home/m04cde-cw-group_2/gumstix/gumstix-oe/tmp/work/armv5te-angstrom-linux-gnueabi/linux-libc-headers-2.6.20-r7/temp/log.do_configure.4197)
<kashyap1> | NOTE: make -e MAKEFLAGS= allnoconfig ARCH=arm
<kashyap1> | Makefile:415: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.
<kashyap1> | FATAL: oe_runmake failed
<L1nuxRules> macscr hmm if it was only one disk Id say the disk was knackered but not sure
<FloodBot1> kashyap1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> Relondo, what for? you would normally install or use the usb live.
<maum_> L1nuxRules, you mean safe mode?
<kashyap1> PPLease help me
<L1nuxRules> maum_ no thats winshit :)
<Relondo> Yes, but I use this drive for things other than Ubuntu. I'd like to not have it cluttered up with a bunch of files.
<Proktos> i need a checksum to verify i have burned my cd right against the iso. What is the best to verify it? md5 sha1 sha256 or sha512 or other?
<L1nuxRules> single user mode it says that in the grub menu
<urlin2u> Relondo, your not making sense you need to be specific.
<Relondo> I just want to stick all the Ubuntu files in a single folder, probably named Ubuntu.
<Relondo> Let me start over.
<Relondo> I have a flash drive.
<Relondo> I used Unetbootin to create an InLive USB.
<urlin2u> Relondo, you would put the ubuntu in a partition and have another for your other stuff. If you want the y=usb read from windows you nweed that file folder as sdaq1
<urlin2u> sda1
<diverdude> how do i create a group?
<Relondo> Ok, thanks.
<maum_> L1nuxRules, there is no single user mode in grub
<urlin2u> Relondo, hope that helps. :D
<Relondo> I also have a much larger problem: I believe my graphics card is incompatible with Ubuntu.
<DaZ> what card exactly?
<L1nuxRules> maum_ sorry recovery mode
<Relondo> At least, that's what various forums and people here have told me.
<urlin2u> Relondo, is it a nvidia?
<Relondo> ATI. I read that they are notorious.
<urlin2u> Relondo, depends, how is the thumb running?
<Relondo> I think mine is a Radeon 6520M
<Relondo> What do you mean, how is the thumb running?
<maum_> L1nuxRules, i can see comreset failed errno=-32
<ircdearia> If linux mint is now the #1 linux distro (perhaps because of unity controversy?) then how come #mint only has liek 5 users and ##linuxmints only 13?
<L1nuxRules> maum_ booting recovery mode?
<somsip> ircdearia: probably a question to ask mint support about.
<Relondo> I have Ubuntu installed through Wubi on this computer. However, I also want a bootable USB drive. This second question is unrelated to the first.
<ircdearia> where do I ask?
<DaZ> ircdearia: probably because they use different network.
<ircdearia> ah
<ircdearia> I see
<ircdearia> thanks
<sparr> in 11.10 how do I add widgets to my menu bar?
<maum_> L1nuxRules, i am trying to boot but my keyboard is not working
<kashyap1> ERROR: log data follows (/home/m04cde-cw-group_2/gumstix/gumstix-oe/tmp/work/armv5te-angstrom-linux-gnueabi/linux-libc-headers-2.6.20-r7/temp/log.do_configure.4197) | NOTE: make -e MAKEFLAGS= allnoconfig ARCH=arm | Makefile:415: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.
<Relondo> urlin2u: I can actually get to the Grub in Ubuntu; after that, there is no video whatsoever. I can also hear Ubuntu sounds, so I know it's booting. This, plus forum searching and a long conversation with two other people on here have led me to the conclusion that my card is incompatible.
<kashyap1> H|ELP ME PLZ SOME !
<L1nuxRules> maum_ usb keyboard?
<urlin2u> Relondo, you mentioned unetbootin I assume you have a thumb drive>
<maum_> L1nuxRules, no i restart now
<urlin2u> Relondo, may be so with the card I don't know.
<somsip> kashyap1: you're just posting error messages and not saying what the problem is.
<Artem_Antonov> Доброго времени  суток!
<urlin2u> Relondo, you could try a nomodeset boot.
<Relondo> urlin2u: Yeah, I do have a thumb drive. But I'm not trying to boot Ubuntu from it. I have Ubuntu installed through Wubi; I just also want a bootable thumb.
<bfri> can anyone help with installing virtualbox
<Relondo> urlin2u: What is that?
<bfri> i need a walk through something isnt working
<L1nuxRules> maum_ power off then power up and see if you can select recovery mode
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<somsip> !anyone | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<maum_> L1nuxRules, my keyboard is not working
<Relondo> urlin2u: If you haven't yet figured it out, I know little about Linux.
<L1nuxRules> maum_ thats why I said to power off then try
<diverdude> when i do useradd -G webdev bdi it says useradd: user 'bdi' already exists....ofc. bdi exists...thats the user i want to add to the group? why is this program being so stupid?
<somsip> diverdude: usermod -a -G webdev bdi, possibly?
<maum_> L1nuxRules, i did now but its not working
<Relondo> urlin2u: This page says it applies to 10.10. I have 11.10.
<somsip> diverdude: useradd tends to add a user. usermod amends an existing one. It's unlikely it's useradd that's being stupid ;)
<urlin2u> Relondo, you can boot a thumb this way although if loaded with unetbootin you can't get to tye right arae to choose the nomodeset. Don't worry about your knowledge here, I suspect that some open source will run that card probably ubuntu will with the right kicks. Nomodeset is universal.
<bonez2046> How would I resolve these? >> http://pastebin.com/dWauQ5fa
<diverdude> somsip, ok...so will it add webdev to bdi's list of users or will it replace the current?
<bfri> i cant use my update manager because of this what does it meanE:Type 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/' is not known on line 7 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.
<L1nuxRules> your apt sources file has an incorrect entry on line 7
<Relondo> urlin2u, what could I load my drive with in order to get to the right menu? I'd use Wubi, but this offers no information on a Wubi boot.
<somsip> diverdude: I did this a couple of days ago and having previously replaced all groups I made very sure it was correct: usermod -a -G {group} {user}, but do check it out yourself to be sure
<bfri> Llnuxrules i see that how do i fix it
<Paul_E> I am using ubuntu to build a kiosk and would like to reset the auto login session after a set amount of inactivity. I need a command that I can run to log out the current gdm user. I thought gdm-restart might work, but it returns "Not supported". Ideas?
<L1nuxRules> post your source file to pastebin
<diverdude> somsip, but how do i see which groups bdi is member of?
<somsip> diverdude: cat /etc/groups |grep bdi, or maybe sudo groups bdi
<L1nuxRules> Im dont use ubuntu  or apt much though
<bfri> L1nuxrules where do i find my source file
<bfri> ?
<L1nuxRules> I*
<L1nuxRules> /etc/apt/sources.list
<wallacethegreat> Relondo have you set your computer BIOS to boot from usb?
<urlin2u> Relondo, I'm not familiar with all of the wubi stuff you might consider the ubuntu forums there are a couple of members there who are quite knowledgeable. Your welcome to try here but not many use wubi here.
<somsip> diverdude: erm...grep bdi /etc/groups (don't know why I've got into the habit of catting eveything through grep...)
<Relondo> wallacethegreat, Yeah, I can boot from the USB. I just get no video; this also happens when booting from Wubi.
<somsip> diverdude: /etc/group (doh)
<Relondo> urlin2u, I would like to install Ubuntu on its own partition, but I'm waiting to make a complete image of my drive first, in case anything goes horribly wrong.
<bfri> L1nuxrules i need a crash course how do i get here
<bfri> there*
<urlin2u> Relondo, that is a great idea evrybody should image there OS. :D
<L1nuxRules> bfri open a terminal and typr nano +7 /etc/apt/sources.list ( will open it on line 7)
<L1nuxRules> if you can provide whats on line 7 that would be great
<urlin2u> everybody/their
<Relondo> urlin2u, Unfortunately, the software I have boots from a floppy (dinosaur tech, I know). Do you happen to know of a replacement for Norton Ghost?
<Paul_E> Relondo: clonezilla
<L1nuxRules> bfri you will probably need to run it as sudo to save any changes
<somsip> Relondo: clonezilla worth looking at?
<Relondo> Is clonezilla free?
<urlin2u> Relondo, clonezilla it is even better you boot a disc and save it the whole thing. clonezilla.org
<Paul_E> Relondo, yes open source.
<Dr_Azil> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm not liking it. Any way I can downgrade back to 10.04?
<somsip> Relondo: I saw it yesterday when looking at backup options and it specifically mentioned being like Norton Ghost. Worth looking at maybe?
<Relondo> I am looking now. Thanks :)
<Paul_E> Relondo: You want clonezilla live--just to save you some time figuring out which to download.
<Relondo> Thanks again
<L1nuxRules> dr_azil no you will need to do a fresh install
<Guest38134> I need to edit a shell script but one I double click on it it only opens in read only mode. How do I edit it ?
<diverdude> somsip, ok...i added www-data and bdi to group webdev and i did sudo chown -R bdi:webdev cakephp on /var/www/cakephp. So i go to browser and try to do http://localhost/cakephp/ but i get Forbidden (no access to /cakephp/app/webroot/). Why is that happening?
<bfri> L1nuxrules http://pastebin.com/N08PBbVd
<Dr_Azil> L1nuxRules, The only thing I'm not liking is the new desktop environment. Is there any way I could change that?
<bonez2046> i can't get bitlbee to update. How would I resolve these? >> http://pastebin.com/dWauQ5fa ? this is an apt-get issue
<Relondo> Wait-Does this program only run on Linux?
<L1nuxRules> bfri place deb in front of it with a space and try again should work
<somsip> diverdude: if you usermod, the user needs to logout and log back in for it to tak eeffect. I'd imagine this would require a reboot to kick group membership for www-data, but I'm not sure.
<Paul_E> Relondo: It runs as a live cd, linux based, but can be used with any OS.
<diverdude> somsip, ohhh ok..damn...that sux
<bfri> L1nuxrules what do i do to leave now how do i save
<somsip> diverdude: personally I mark dirs in www as user:www-data and g+s. Seems to do the trick except for with Wordpress which is annoying
<Relondo> Paul_E, Good, since my problem is the inability to run Ubuntu.
<L1nuxRules> dr_azil yes you can install gnome and log out then on login screen you will have the option to select desktop iirc gnome is already installed so you should get the choice on login
<L1nuxRules> bfri ctrl+x
<Dr_Azil> Thanks
<diverdude> somsip, what is user:www-data and g+s ?
<bfri> L1nuxrules then i hit y and then what?
<Guest38134>  I need to edit a shell script but one I double click on it it only opens in read only mode. How do I edit it ?
<Dr_Azil> Be right back then. Thanks L1nuxRules
<L1nuxRules> dr_azil np
<L1nuxRules> brfi then it will exit and save then try updating again
<bfri> L1nuxrules it asks me  to write: /etit c/apt/sources. list and then a list of options
<L1nuxRules> brfi just hit enter
<Relondo> Alright guys, thanks for all the help.
<diverdude> somsip,??
<bfri> L1nuxrules ok now how do i leave it
<L1nuxRules> is that a typo /etit c/apt/sources. list?
<somsip> diverdude: I have src in /usr/local source which is owned by user:developers. On deployment (on every file save in my case) everything gets copied to /var/www owned by user:www-data. Adding chmod g+s to a directory makes sure everything written to it keeps the same group ownershiw (g(roup) + s(sticky)). So in /var/www every dir and subdir remains as user:www-data. This means noone except the owner can mess with /var/www but anyone in developers group can amen
<somsip> * I have source in /usr/local/src...
<diverdude> somsip, aha interesting
<diverdude> somsip, what is that ame?
<bfri> L1nuxrules it doesn't save
<hejar> hi
<somsip> diverdude: not ideal for everyone, but it's my final (currently, it's final but who knows) approach
<L1nuxRules> bfri it needs to be opened using sudo then
<somsip> diverdude: ame?
<diverdude> somsip, you write in the end ....but anyone in developers group can ame
<L1nuxRules> bfri say no to save then sudo nano +7 /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest38134>  I need to edit a shell script but one I double click on it it only opens in read only mode. How do I edit it ?
<somsip> diverdude: amend the source in /usr/local/src. If you want to chat anbout this more lets go private as this is OT
<hejar> i need some program for video editing .. ,  some video editing program like adobe premier
<L1nuxRules> guest open it as "root"
<hejar> hellp
<hejar> i need some program for video editing .. ,  some video editing program like adobe premier
<diverdude> somsip, yes, lets do that
<kashyap1> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN NOTE: package linux-libc-headers-2.6.20-r7: task do_configure: started ERROR: function do_configure failed
<con-man> !jre
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<zkriesse> hejar: Adobe Premier ain't gonna be compared to a free program... That's why it's Adobe Premier
<hejar> Hellp I need some program for video editing .. ,  some video editing program like adobe premier
<lsv> hejar: kdenlive
<ViperVenom> Hello, I am  trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7. I tried the Wubi Windows Installer and that would not boot when I selected it from the boot menu. So, I tried downloading the iso file and burning it to a DVD. When I restarted my computer to try and install it no boot menu came up; it just went straight to Windows 7. So I restarted again and pressed F12, chose "boot from disc" option,
<ViperVenom> but there was no OS selection menu; it just went straight to Windows 7.
<L1nuxRules> boot from disk is your HD thats why
<bfri> l1nuxrules it looks like a few lines are messed up can i just replace my source.list file
<Guest79596> nop
<L1nuxRules> bfri do an ls of /etc/apt/sources.list to see if there are any backups
<MahaVishnu> ViperVenom, sudo grub-install /dev/sdax where sdax is the device that has the partitions on it.
<L1nuxRules> sorry brainfart /etc/apt/
<Guest38134>  I need to edit a shell script but one I double click on it it only opens in read only mode. How do I edit it ?
<bfri> l1nuxrules how do move to that directory?
<ubuntunoob> hi folks
<bfri> cd?
<urlin2u> ViperVenom, you have a usb drive?
<L1nuxRules> bfri this wont change to the dir but type ls /etc/apt
<ViperVenom> would a usb work better than a disc
<L1nuxRules> in your term
<ubuntunoob> hey folks can you help me out pls?
<terran4000> Hey guys and gals, I have a semi-serious issue. To use Gnome 3 I need fglrx_updates though it won't work on Oneiric with an older kernel. I get this from DMESG: fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout. Any ideas?
<urlin2u> ViperVenom, both work, make sure you check the md5sum of the ISO and use unetbootin to load the thumb.
<ubuntunoob> have i been infected by a botnet? this is the firewall log>> http://pastebin.com/Ms8aszZu
<diverdude> somsip, hey
<ubuntunoob> anyone pls?
<Guest38134> can anyone help me ?
<Guest38134>  I need to edit a shell script but one I double click on it it only opens in read only mode. How do I edit it ?
<L1nuxRules> bfri if you want to change to the dir use cd
<ViperVenom> ok I'll try that, thanks
<terran4000> Does anyone know what this error means? "fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout"
<L1nuxRules> < /join # slackware
<urlin2u> Guest38134, sudo gedit (bash file) in a terminal.
<Guest38134> thks
<w30> Guest38134, Do you own the shell script?
<L1nuxRules> guest told you that 5 mins ago :)
<Guest38134> I am not sure what U mean
<L1nuxRules> it needed running as "root"
<bfri> l1nuxrules do you see our private convo?
<L1nuxRules> I do now
<maum__> can someone help me?
<Dr_Azil> Since my update to 11.04, my audio has been messed up. Sound will play just fine out of my internal laptop speakers, but plug in some head phones or external speakers and the system mutes itself. When I go to unmute it, sound is playing through both my internal and external speakers. Any way around this?
<maum__> I giot an error message : COMRESET failed (errno=-32) reset failed, giving up
<tp43> I'm friggin lovin Ubuntu 11, at first I was annoyed cause I thought I was stuck with unity, but you can still run plain gnome, I would use unity, cause it is awesome, i just don't like to keep a bar on the screen, I like to autohide. Anyway, I'm lovin the new media player but I was wonder -ie my question is, how do I adjust the Aspect Ratio for video in Banshee?
<maum__> I giot an error message after update ubuntu: COMRESET failed (errno=-32) reset failed, giving up so I cannot boot ubuntu 11.10. so I cannot boot my PC
<maum__> I got an error message after update ubuntu: COMRESET failed (errno=-32) reset failed, giving up so I cannot boot ubuntu 11.10. so I cannot boot my PC
<ubuntunoob> hi folks
<ubuntunoob> i need help pls
<kupholder> hello
<kupholder> what do you need help with? i'm not an expert but i might be able to help
<maum__> I got an error message after update ubuntu: COMRESET failed (errno=-32) reset failed, giving up so I cannot boot ubuntu 11.10. so I cannot boot my PC
<crassus> So if I've compiled something from source and want to uninstall it, do I have to have the same source to do the 'sudo make uninstall' ?
<tp43> maum__, I think you might need to call your harddrive manufacurer
<crassus> if I've rm'd that original source, will it be a problem if I re-download it, extract, and then do the sudo make uninstall in the new source?
<crassus> as along as they're the same version and all
<maum__> tp43 ok
<kupholder> i agree with tp43, it is a hard disk failure
<tp43> Thats what I saw on the internet, you manufacturer, might have some diagnostic tools to correct the disk
<tp43> maum__ https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107111
<lsv> crassus: If you get the same source, then I think it should work.
<Dr_Azil> Since my update to 11.04, my audio has been messed up. Sound will play just fine out of my internal laptop speakers, but plug in some head phones or external speakers and the system mutes itself. When I go to unmute it, sound is playing through both my internal and external speakers. Any way around this?
<tp43> kupholder, did you try Banshee, I wanna make adjust Aspect Ratio, is it possible?
<tash> if I want users to be able to put files in a directory, but I want the files themselves to be read only, what perms should I set on the directory?
<ubuntunoob> kupholder, i checked my firewall log. it has got some worrying scans from IP that have been reported to be "scan and infect" botnets. see the log >>>http://pastebin.com/uBxcANYB<<<
<tp43> Dr_Azil, but sounds like it is working
<lsv> crassus: maybe you could check the version of your program and then look for that version of the source
<tp43> Dr_Azil, mute the internal
<crassus> lsv: yep, that's what I'm doing
<crassus> problem is it's hugeass texlive2011
<Dr_Azil> tp43, do I go to sound preferences for that?
<crassus> so it will be a huge hassle to redownload
<lsv> crassus: oohh...
<tp43> Dr_Azil, 1 sec, let me check where it is
<crassus> yeah, 4gb download
<crassus> not fun
<lsv> crassus: 4gb of source?
<crassus> I wish there was an uninstall binary that was outside of the source that was put in /usr/bin or whatever
<crassus> yeah, tex is huge man
<tp43> Dr_Azil, goto control center and then there is one there says sound
<lsv> is there any man page for that program?
<cpgo> somsip, really sorry for the afk, got called away from computer. The purple loading screen
<Crash_O-D> virtualbox Windows xp and access to ubuntu drive, how would i do that?
<Dr_Azil> tp43, going into the output tab I see Internal Audio Analog Stereo. It won't let me do anything with it
<edbian> Crash_O-D: There is some GUI thing built into virtualbox for that
<tp43> My computer is ten times louder now that I upgraded to 11 from lucid, and even the fans do seem to rattle anymore like they used to
<tp43> Dr_Azil, fiddle around there, that is where your solution is
<Crash_O-D> ebian: 4.1.2 does not seem to work
<somsip> cpgo: This might help but you'll need to check it applies for your version of ubuntu http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<Dr_Azil> I've fiddled as much as possible in there before I came here for help, tp43
<tp43> Dr_Azil, hmm, maybe there is a more expert than me here who can help you, cause I can't think of anything else, actually, try alsamixer on the command line
<lsv> crassus: does it have a man page?  Maybe the man page has some info?
<crassus_> hmm, to uninstall it's saying just do an rm -rf of the tex directory
<tp43> crassus, I never install except through sources
<crassus_> tp43: I'm comfortable doing source installs as well, but this one with texlive2011 is really badly done
<crassus_> other tex programs can't find it, etc
<tp43> crassus, otherwise you have to manually find all the files and delete them, but many programs have an uninstall script, usually the ones with sh scripts for install/uninstall
<crassus_> so I'm going to switch back to the packaged one which is older :(
<crassus_> 2009 vs 2011
<crassus_> but it works, so who cares
<tp43> crassus_, too bad, but often, the only difference you notice is some flashy new colours and stuff like that, which we all love, but no big deal
<tp43> But i love the new colors of ubuntu 11 from 10
<crassus> i'm on 10.04 tp43
<cpgo> samsul, rebooting and tryin
<tp43> Cradam, dude, you gotta come to 11, I think you can do a direct from 10.04 to 11.04 and then to 11.10
<crassus> I'm fine with 10.04, it's great. i've been using it only for 2 years and love it
<crassus> will be until it's EOL-ed
<linoge> Hi, i have a problem, of the most interesting nature, with my laptop. Yesterday it worked perfect. I turned it off and then, when i came back to home, turned it on. There's light in some buttons, but, there's nothing more. No HP first screen (as it always did). So, i thought it was dead.
<tp43> crassus, dude, 3.0 kernel
<crassus> "flashy colors" :p
<crassus> but yeah, I'll get there, probably not on ubuntu though :/
<tp43> crassus, my system used to rattle, i haven't heard it rattle yet, but its only been a couple hours, also, my sound is ten times louder
<linoge> So, i waited in long hours of agony till i tried again. Gave a hug to my laptop and it suddenly worked.
<crassus> I'm thinking of switching to arch linux
<Paul_E> linoge: something loose inside? Hug snapped it back into place?
<crassus> no problems ever with hardware on 10.04 and my computer tp43
<linoge> As of today, it didn't work.
<cpgo> samsul, my monitors native res is 1920x1080. The closest one in the list was 1920x1200. I put that and it made it worse. So 1920x1080 is impossible?
<tp43> crassus, Arch is using gnome 3.0, I am thinking of upgrading
<linoge> And then, a few minutes ago, i just turned it on. This time no hugs where involved.
<linoge> Paul_E: I'm not aware of something loose, it's inside the possibilities, and i'll check it tomorrow, with calm. I just felt like asking first what can be causing this extremely weird behaviour.
<somsip> cpgo: I don't use Plymouth myself, and only found that page from a search so you may need advice from someone else
<cpgo> somsip, sorry, I was using the wrong name :S Thanks for looking
<linoge> As a sidenote, i may add that yesterday i let it on all night and it didn't turned off. Temperatures are normal. Fans are working.
<linoge> And dmesg doesn't show something too weird.
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, sudo apt-get install cvt && cvt 1920 1080 copy xrandr --newmode "part"
<tp43> How the heck do you change aspect ratio for Banshee media player?
<crassus> banshee does video now?
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, copy the "1920 blah blah" and everything after it, to the end of the xrandr cmd
<crassus> I thought it was only and audio player tp43
<Paul_E> linoge: Have you tried a kiss?
<tp43> crassus, i never use two, I use one for both
<atlanyu> Hi again.
<cpgo> gotta love ubuntu.. gotta spend a whole day fixing small issues like this
<organiks> how do i set samba users password
<MahaVishnu> organiks, man smbpasswd
<ibolmo> anyone familiar if UID changes in passwd is common when upgrading between releases?
<atlanyu> MahaVishnu, I checked my issue with that DVB-T RTL2832U Stick again. Still can't get it running with 2.6.32-21-generic-pae. With 2.6.32-21-generic, no prob. But with PAE... horrible: blah... disagrees about version of symbol dvb_usb_device_init ... blah...
<atlanyu> Oh yes, I did recompile it, of course.
<tp43> you know how when move a window it goes full screen, how do change that config?
<Supertonyman> hello people
<atlanyu> Hi.
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, no package like that
<linoge> Paul_E: No, though it may work, one of my teachers called it the 'The perversity of inanimate things', joking, of course.
<Supertonyman> can i install ubuntu on a slave sata hdd using gurb?
<Paul_E> linoge: You may also want to avoid showing affection to other appliances in the home--it may be jealous.
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, yea the command is cvt sry not sure which package
<MahaVishnu> !cvt
<cpgo> ok running the command works
<linoge> Paul_E: It might, as that saturday my girlfriend was around, and i spent the whole day with her, insted of programming.
<linoge> *instead
<Paul_E> linoge: Well, there's your problem right there.
<lsv> haha
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, mind giving me the command again? Not sure what to do
<cpgo> I'm on 10.04
<MahaVishnu> xrandr --newmode "1920_blah blah" rest of crap from cvt command"
<linoge> Paul_E: Yup, you're absolutly right, except for one little detail. It doesn't seem very probable that a laptop can develop the capacity to love, or feel jealous...
<tp43> how do I make vlc my default video player instead of banshee?
<Supertonyman> i only use ubuntu via Wubi, now i want to trully install it
<linoge> So, i might be the owner of the first real AI device in the world. (?)
<d1g1ta1> I need to install X/K/Ubuntu on an old laptop that does not have a bootable CD ROM.  I tried Smart Boot Manager but it won't see my parallel port CD ROM.  I tried running several versions from DOS, but always get errors and no install.  Is it possible to install text-only K/Ubuntu to the notebook ATA 2.5" hard drive in another computer with a bootable CD ROM (e.g., desktop) and then do the GUI installation portion later after the 2.5" drive is back in the lapt
<Supertonyman> how big should i make the swap partition? if i have 8gb ram?
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, does this look right? xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<MahaVishnu> Supertonyman, they claim 2x ram but you don't need a 16gb partition
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, yes. you might need to prefix it with sudo but maybe not
<linoge> d1g1ta1: you can also try unetbootin and install it through usb
<d1g1ta1> system won't boot from USB
<d1g1ta1> boot options are:  Floppy & internal hard drive only
<Supertonyman> but if i make it 16 or 32 bould be better?
<linoge> d1g1ta1: does it have a OS?
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, http://pastebin.com/pCaQaRBe
<linoge> *an
<Nick-> hey, wondering if anyone is able to give me some help with nis?
<atlanyu> linoge: But yes, it can. Mine always crashes when it stands on my desk next to my Desktop-PC ...
<Supertonyman> i have a huge amount of space
<dr_willis> theres somt tricks to boot things like that from usb d1g1ta1  - some sort of chain loader on the floppy. but i havent used that in ages.
<d1g1ta1> linoge:  WIndows 98
<dr_willis> Supertonyman:  i alwyas use 64bit os on my 64bit hardware. for your ram.. go 64bit.
<dr_willis> d1g1ta1:  is this a 64bit cpu?
<Supertonyman> 64 of course, thanks.
<d1g1ta1> dr_willis: oh, so you create a bootable linux floppy and copy the ubuntu CD to USB and it chains from the fDD to the USB?
<d1g1ta1> dr_willis: no, 32
<Supertonyman> can i boot ubuntu from a slave hdd?
<dr_willis> Supertonyman:  yes.
<atlanyu> Supertonyman: yes.
<Supertonyman> thanks! using gurb right?
<atlanyu> Supertonyman: yes.
<dr_willis> d1g1ta1:  yes. i saw some guide on doing it the other day. but cant recal where i saw it at. webupd8, or pendrivelinux, or lifehacker.
<dr_willis> Supertonyman:  grub. :) yes.
<atlanyu> :-)
<dr_willis> bbl
<Supertonyman> there is a visual version of gurb right? grub?
<linoge> atlanyu: Yes, i'm very sure it can, as improbable as it seems. Even between partitions there are fights. When i boot in arch, ubuntu doesn't get sound like a week, and when i boot ubuntu, arch doesn't get sound, leaving me completely without sound many times.
<Mgamerz> What is the best way to install ubuntu to a 100GB partition on my external usb drive? I just did it with jaunty (had to have old support... but i guess now i don't it seems) - it installed grub, which i 100000% hate, and it torched my windows
<bonhoffer> i have a bunch of cron jobs that i want to kill -- how do i find them
<Mgamerz> so i restored windows, but how can i get it to use all 100GB's? I am going to use it for a kernel building enviornment
 * Mgamerz is also new to kernel stuff
<atlanyu> linoge: :-) :-) :-) ... that "sound problems" seem familiar to me ...
<d1g1ta1> so, is it possible to move an Ubuntu drive to completely different hardware and bring it up?
<Mgamerz> yes
<bonhoffer> crontab seems to run /etc/cron.daily, weekly, monthly, etc
<Mgamerz> just don't install graphics drivers ;)
 * linoge apologizes if he hath wrote some words wrong.
<bonhoffer> but the  jobs aren't there
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, pastebin xrandr -q ?
<atlanyu> btw, does anyone here know how I can get my DVB-T RTL2832U Stick to work with 2.6.32-21-generic-pae ? Seems that it doesn't like a PAE enabled kernel... blah disagrees about version of symbol dvb_usb_device_init ...
<Mgamerz> but i will most likely keep it on one (or two) machines at the most.
<linoge> atlanyu: :)
<d1g1ta1> Mgamerz: difficult?
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, http://pastebin.com/RWGw5Nke
<Nick-> got a problem with a nis client, can see ypcat passwd / group but cant login with username from nismaster any idea's what i can try?
<linoge> Well, maybe arch decided to destroy my laptop after i installed ubuntu to try the new version. We had a long relationship and knew each other to the point we could both read our thoughts.
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, it says ur using 1080 ??
<ntr0py> Has anyone got x11vnc to work correctly with xinetd?
<Mgamerz> hi
<atlanyu> Hi.
<Mgamerz> Difficult?
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, it says what it says .. idk what to make of it. Are you referring to "current"?
<Mgamerz> I know I had it working on an external drive perfectly fine on... like intrepid or something
<Mgamerz> worked perfectly
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, xrandr -s 1920x1080
<d1g1ta1> Mgamerz: to move Ubuntu drive from 1 PC to completely different hardware (desktop to laptop)?
<Mgamerz> works fine for me
<Mgamerz> idk if im correct but it seems to choose which drivers to load when it needs to
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, ran it, no output
<atlanyu> l8r.
<Mgamerz> and hot damn i put too much fire oil in my mongolian bbq food. stuff is so hot!!!
<skegeek> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu freezing when left alone for even a few minutes. I thought it may be memory, but if it ran out of swap it would just shut down...
<d1g1ta1> Mgamerz: you mean I don't' have to do anything -- it reconfigures automatically?
<organiks> Can anyone tell me why i cant access an ubuntu shared drive via mac?
<organiks> but i can via ubuntu or windows
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, and no change ? whats ur resolution look like its at ?
<Mgamerz> it just loads generic drivers
<Mgamerz> i've done it before between a few computers. if you can deal without hardware accelerations then yeah it works great
<maslen> Can someone help? I have high CPU on youtube even with hardware acceleration  enabled. I'm using FF w\Adobe flash 11 on Ubuntu 11.04 (x86_64).
<Mgamerz> you don't do the 'minimum' install iirc... something in minicd installation versions where you can install abig set of drivers or just ones for this specifc machine
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, just so we're on the same page, what do you think my problem is/what are you trying to fix?
<d1g1ta1> Mgamerz: thanx, I'll give it a try!
<Mgamerz> can't guarantee it'll be perfect
<maslen> I'm also using the newest nvidia drivers, as the internal ones didn't work either,
<Mgamerz> but i've booted off about 3 or 4 machiens at school + home in the past
<Mgamerz> i have it formatted as ext3... but installing it installs grub, and i dont' want that
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, its my boot screen (plymouth) that has low resolution, not my desktop - if thats why you think my problem is
<MahaVishnu> cpgo LOL
<MahaVishnu> sudo apt-get install v86d hwinfo
<cpgo> done
<zaltekk> what's the difference in nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates?
<linoge> It was a good thing to chat with you, but i must turn back to some esoteric math problems. Bye and good night.
<boldfilter1> Guys, something is terribly wrong with my new ubuntu 11.10. It has things messed up interface on it that you can't get rid of or beat with a stick
<Paul_E> When gdm restarts, is it somehow possible to hide all of the text that displays?
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, sudo hwinfo --framebuffer | grep "Mode"
<travisHAZE> Natty (Gnome Classic), in Places tab, how can I change where the Music, Pictures and Videos folders point to?
<cpgo> http://pastebin.com/ZsX256a3
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, ^
<cpgo> 1920x1080 isnt on there
<Mgamerz> punch the monitor, show it who's boss
<Tech-1> lolol
<mattheas> Mgamerz: that solves most issues without trouble
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, so gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub find #GRUB_GFXMODE
<Mgamerz> i love when people try to smack the monitors trying to get the computer to work
<boldfilter1> id punch unity
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, k
<mattheas> Mgamerz: if you didn't know the computers brain is in the monitor then you're retarded
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, 1920x1200 or 1280x720
 * Mgamerz feelings are deeply hurt. 
<MahaVishnu> and remove the #
<MahaVishnu> or 800 just pick the one yo uwant.
<skegeek> Any ideas for solving what seems to be Gnome freezing after a bit of idling?
<Mgamerz> So I might just use super grub disk (floppy) to boot onto the hard drive, since it doesn't seem i can have NTFS and ext3 (and swap) on the hard drive and not use grub
<L1nuxRules> the computers brain is in the tower the brain issues are usaully on the chair in front of the monitor
<Mgamerz> looool
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, update-grub2 next?
<L1nuxRules> update-grub*
<cpgo> theres both, whats the diff
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, yea and do an sudo update-initramfs -u (I always do that just to be sure)
<MahaVishnu> its grub2 now.
<L1nuxRules> update-grub is the commnd though
<MahaVishnu> uhh I think 2 works on my machine also..
<L1nuxRules> it might never tried
<MahaVishnu> yes it does.
<cpgo> rebooting, brb
<travisHAZE> Natty (Gnome Classic), in Places tab, how can I change where the Music, Pictures and Videos folders point to?
<ekontsevoy> How do I tell ubuntu to start ssh *after* all network interfaces have been initialized? Right now it does the opposite: sshd starts much earlier and then keeps restarting on each interface going up. This makes reboots terribly slow: I have 64 IPs on this machine.
<L1nuxRules> eknotsevoy modify your nic startup scripts to start ssh rather than chkconfig
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, still an 1.5" black border around the boot screen, doesnt stretch all the way even tho we put a higher res than my monitors native one
<mattheas> mmm skrillex
<mattheas> makes me want to finish college
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, I saw this option too... set gfxpayload=keep for grb
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, idk if it will help.
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, that goes in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file under the kernel you want to boot like near the insmod lines
<slgma> anyone know anything about this error: Could not initialize SDL: Unable to open a console terminal.
<RokcStar> can anyone recommend any firewall applications
<L1nuxRules> iptables :)
<mattheas> iptables
<mattheas> lol
<cpgo> rebooting
<mattheas> if you don't understand iptables get webmin. that'll dumb it down for you.
<ntr0py> anyone has x11vnc working with xinetd?
<RokcStar> a lot of people on this channel say webmin is insecure
<zaltekk> and unsupported
<RokcStar> so why do people still use it?
<mattheas> RokcStar: depends whether you spend time configuring it. I've never had a problem with it.
<zaltekk> look at UFW if you want something easier than using iptables directly
<L1nuxRules> never used webmin but surely its just a frontend for Iptaables?
<itaylor57> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mattheas> RokcStar: Keep in mind, someone will always have commentary on your software/hardware regardless of what you're using.
<MahaVishnu> there are local GUI apps to configure iptables also. just look around.
<MahaVishnu> firestarter or something was one idk if its still around.
<Tech-1> it is
<MahaVishnu> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<RokcStar> nice ubottu
<RokcStar> thanks
<mattheas> RokcStar: if you know what you're doing, that's probably a better idea
<MahaVishnu> ubottu is a robot RokcStar ;-)
<ubottu> MahaVishnu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L1nuxRules> why debian cant use the Red Hat way though...
<RokcStar> i dont, but i can learn
<mattheas> I still use webmin :x
<Jay_Levitt> I added "export RAILS_ENV=production" to /etc/apache2/envvars, but "ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/${RAILS_ENV}-error.log" results in a file literally named "${RAILS_ENV}-error.log".. what am I missing?
<L1nuxRules> I still use vi to edit my firewall
<Paul_E> does anyone have an answer to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655334
<ntr0py> when trying to run x11vnc via xinetd i ALWAYS get "rfbNewClient: write: Broken pipe" error message? What am i doing wrong i dont get it
<L1nuxRules> paul_e add quiet to your boot entry
<Paul_E> L1nuxRules: boot entry? Where's that?
<L1nuxRules> press e to edit the grub entry your booting from and where you see splash put quiet before it
<Paul_E> I never see grub.
<_cb> In Ubuntu 9 the time applet could be configured to display weather info. Not so in 11, how does one get that applet in 11?
<boldfilter1> Hey, you guys know how a vacuum works? unity sucks
<Paul_E> L1nuxRules: In /etc/default/grub, I see GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<L1nuxRules> you will need to edit it in /boot/grub/grub.conf then
<travisHAZE> boldfilter, unity is vomit
<Paul_E> and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash quiet"
<boldfilter1> vomit and poop
<Paul_E> does the order matter? should it be quiet splash?
<L1nuxRules> thats the least verbose boot I know so not sure you can disable anything else
<L1nuxRules> order doesent matter
<Paul_E> L1nuxRules: I still get output from somewhere that you can see right before Plymouth kicks in. Just for a split screen.
<Paul_E> er.. split second :)
<L1nuxRules> Im slackware/centos Im not that familiar with ubuntu or plymouth
<genoobie> okay
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, nope
<genoobie> I am desperate here
<genoobie> I boot up my windows partition and the wireless works
<MahaVishnu> cpgo, idk then :F
<genoobie> the wireless worked in my linux partition until this monring then, bork
<genoobie> nothing
<genoobie> I boot up a live linux CD and the wireless still doesn't work
<genoobie> I go to a store and try a few mini-pci cards and the wireless is still out
<MahaVishnu> genoobie, disabled in bios some how? does it have a hardware switch
<genoobie> not that I am aware of, but that would not explain how it works in windows
<genoobie> I will double check though
<flippityflip> My flash isn't working. I've installed, reinstalled, uninstalled, and installed. Used the software center and also the terminal to install/uninstall. Any suggestions? Do you need more info to help?
<flippityflip> (adobe flash player)
<Guest40168> hello i gota problem i did install slim to use instead of gdm, all fine but aparently an loading animation of ubuntu pre loaded after gdm start it dont die and i see the colors incorrects
<flippityflip> Flash *does* work in Chrome, but I think that's cause Chrome has a built-in flash player.... would that affect the normal/standalone player?
<boldfilter1> Dear ubuntu, my desktop pc is not a smartphone, give me a decent interface, thank you
<L1nuxRules> lol
<MahaVishnu> boldfilter, try xfce or fluxbox
<L1nuxRules> boldfilter1 your a Linux user please learn that your in control not the provider
<MahaVishnu> boldfilter, or go back gnome
<boldfilter1> new gnome sucks too
<L1nuxRules> ctrl+alt+f1 :)
<cpgo> MahaVishnu, k, thanks
<totesmuhgoats> boldfilter1: there is a site that lists all the unity packages in ubuntu so you can apt-get remove it and then switch desktops
<totesmuhgoats> i installed xfce through the xubuntu-desktop package
<totesmuhgoats> its not bad
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, no switch in BIOS
<lduros> I like unity better than gnome 3, at least in 11.10
<flippityflip> lduros: agreed.
<lduros> only issue is taht ubuntu isn't fully free :-( I wish it were :-P
<GrimsCompany> Hi I burned the iso to a CD and when it boots a purple screen comes up with a picture of a keyboard, an equal sign, and a stick figure. After awhile, my screen starts flashing red/green/blue/white and the CD drive is going crazy scanning really fast. Is this normal, because after a minute of this going on I decided to force shutdown.
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, desperate here...
<flippityflip> My flash isn't working. I've installed, reinstalled, uninstalled, and installed. Used the software center and also the terminal to install/uninstall. Any suggestions? Do you need more info to help?
<boldfilter1> that dashboard launcher has to go
<genoobie> wireless worked, now it doesn't, linux is like that...
<MahaVishnu> genoobie, and what did you do between it working and not working ?
<L1nuxRules> users re like that
<ntr0py> Damnit why oh why is linux just such a nightmare, everyone solves the same problems wasting a lot of time
<aeon-ltd> ntr0py: is windows not the same?
<genoobie> apparently nothing
<aeon-ltd> everyone got problems
<genoobie> not sure if updates were done in the background...
<genoobie> can i roll back updates?
<MahaVishnu> ntr0py, because until you learn to figure out how to solve problems on linux it is a nightmare. but it is very easy to solve most problems cause alot are the same ones heh!
<flippityflip> aeon-ltd: no, windows is not the same. there is less of a hassle. and for the hassles there are, there is more support than a few websites and channels.
<L1nuxRules> windows is worse at least you can dig under the hood and fix your self In Linux
<flippityflip> you can dig under the hood and fix in windows as well.
<genoobie> yeah, my wireless works in windows, it stopped working in linux
<L1nuxRules> how editing the registry lmao
<MahaVishnu> actually you have to pay for windows support usually. but I think there is a channel on here.
<flippityflip> i love linux and ubuntu is my favorite distro, but it would be wrong to say that linux has less or the same amount of hassle as windows
<GrimsCompany> Hi I burned the iso to a CD and when it boots a purple screen comes up with a picture of a keyboard, an equal sign, and a stick figure. After awhile, my screen starts flashing red/green/blue/white and the CD drive is going crazy scanning really fast. Is this normal, because after a minute of this going on I decided to force shutdown.
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, in all seriousness, as far as I know, nothing changed.
<MahaVishnu> flippityflip, but its offtopic
<grumpywolfe> I was doing a system update and got a buch of messages and now gnome-key is not working
<L1nuxRules> no Linux has nowhere near the issues that windows does
<aeon-ltd> But the extra support and fewer hassles are because of paid software and hardware, linux is free be grateful and perservere :)
<L1nuxRules> Ive used it for years the main breakage is the user
<aeon-ltd> woah sorry to derail the chan guys.
<flippityflip> MahaVishnu: understood, but be aware that I didn't bring it up, just continuing a conversation
<ntr0py> MahaVishnu: yes but some are not and  and those really feel like a biggest waste of time, always trying to get things working that *should* work out of the box
<grumpywolfe> how to change gnome-key
<MahaVishnu> last thing i'll say. half the reason things don't work out of the box is the manufacturer of the item.
<MahaVishnu> not linux.
<NDPMacBookPro> That's a cop out
<NDPMacBookPro> End user doesn't care who's fault it is
<flippityflip> Agreed, it *is* a cop out.
<MahaVishnu> and I dont care what the end user wants. cause my stuff didn't all work out of the box. but I made it work.
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, any suggestions outside of switch in bios?
<flippityflip> again, I love Linux and Ubuntu. But I definitely cannot recommend it to the everyday consumer because of the lack of compatibility, OR the steps you would need to take in order to ensure compatibility.
<ntr0py> MahaVishnu: yes i never found a better os than linux, but sometimes it gets really frustrating...
<flippityflip> genoobie- do you know what wireless card you have?
<MahaVishnu> grr my internet sucks lately
<genoobie> flippityflip, atheros
<genoobie> 5007 I think
<MahaVishnu> genoobie, pastebin sudo lshw -C network
<MahaVishnu> ntr0py, agreed I couldn't make my intel integrated chip and my nvidia card work together until yesterday. but like I heard someone say in here linux is for people who like to take stuff apart and put it back together, and obviously it's free.
<boldfilter1> I like the fact that in linux you may have to build or make something to make something work
<genoobie> I am trying to output that to a file
<genoobie> hold a sec
<flippityflip> brb
<boldfilter1> And in linux before unity, I liked the customization freedom
<MahaVishnu> genoobie, you can install pastebinit and do like sudo pastebinit command to auto paste it doesn't work for everything though
<MahaVishnu> lets not start a unity discussion ;\
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, I don't have connectivity on the linux box
<MahaVishnu> no wire?
<L1nuxRules> whats with Linux before unity though ?
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, here http://pastebin.com/BLAE49p5
<Detergentizer> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<boldfilter1> gnome 3/unity no customization
<MahaVishnu>  genoobie lsmod | grep ath
<boldfilter1> just two shitty interfaces
<L1nuxRules> genoobie you want to redirect the output of thew command to a file?
<Mgamerz-Ubu> Is there anyway to NOT install grub while installing ubuntu? It'd save me a big headache
<Detergentizer> boldfilter: huh?
<L1nuxRules> if so command > 2&>1 output
<L1nuxRules> or actually command > outpout 2&>1
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, sorry here is the "clean" output of lshw
<genoobie> http://pastebin.com/iJn3N1pD
<urlin2u> Mgamerz-Ubu, if you choose the something else option=manual and put it in the ubuntu partition you are not installing to the mbr.
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, here is the output of lsmod | grep ath
<Mgamerz-Ubu> I'm doing 10.04 LTS
<Mgamerz-Ubu> so i don't have the else
<genoobie> http://pastebin.com/z8cbWYUH
<urlin2u> Mgamerz-Ubu, doesn't matter what release.
<Mgamerz-Ubu> would it be under advanced at the end page?
<urlin2u> Mgamerz-Ubu, yes that sounds right
<Mgamerz-Ubu> 'install boot loader'
<Mgamerz-Ubu> unckeck
<genoobie> i will say that linux's hardware detection has improved *significantly*
<urlin2u> Mgamerz-Ubu, you running windows and want easybcd?
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, what do you think
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ how are you trying to connect network-manager ?
<Mgamerz-Ubu> I normally run windows. Trying to build a kernel but am installing linux to an external hard drive on the secondary partiiton of it (after NTFS)
<Mgamerz-Ubu> will just use super grub2 disk to boot, cause grub as MBR sucks balls
<urlin2u> Mgamerz-Ubu, how you going to boot it?
<Mgamerz-Ubu> ^
<L1nuxRules> grub on mbr is fine
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, not really sure, just through the network connections manager in lubuntu
<Mgamerz-Ubu> i never find it is
<shovell> hey guys got a question how can i connect to another computer over the internet i.e. remote desktop
<Mgamerz-Ubu> grub is horrendous, it's broken my system like 3 times (after distro upgrade). I'm never going to trust it so i'll just do super grub disk. it's reliable
<L1nuxRules> vnc or ssh
<edbian> shovell: by using ssh
<edbian> shovell: Have you ever done this before?
<urlin2u> Mgamerz-Ubu, easy to put what you want in the mbr so this may be yourvweak link.
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ grep -r "ath5k" /etc/modprobe.d/
<shovell> edbian,  not really
<Mgamerz-Ubu> i'll keep the windows bootloader in mbr
<Mgamerz-Ubu> and just boot from floppy
<edbian> shovell: What computer are you trying to connect to?
<edbian> shovell: I can help
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ sudo ifconfig -a
<shovell> edbian i have a buddy on the other side of town and i need to go through the files i have stored there
<edbian> shovell: Is his computer running linux?
<L1nuxRules> ifconfig doesent need privs
<L1nuxRules> unless your changing anything
<shovell> edbian, ..... unfortunatlly i had not made the conversion
<MahaVishnu> good point
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, here are the results of the grep of modprobe.d
<genoobie> http://pastebin.com/L2A5FQwz
<shovell> edbian, windows 7
<flippityflip> owned! My flash works now. I had to uninstall GNASH... what the hell is gnash anyway?
<edbian> shovell: Well if he's there and logged in just have him email you stuff.  Or use dropbox if it's really big or something
<shovell> edbian but i am not sure where it is stored
<xangua> a gnu flash plugin flippityflip
<edbian> shovell: so?  So you wanna log in and look around?  Have him look around. What's the different?
<flippityflip> xangua: i knew that, was just trying to mock the name.... but thanks!
<Mgamerz-Ubu> i have a dream. a dream that someday thunderbird will update their email notification popup to look modern
<edbian> difference*
<shovell> edbian he is a good friend but a dumb one
<lduros> i'd like to have an applet or whatever you call it in unity to monitor my CPU, the heat etc? I have feelings my computer heats up sometimes, what can I use with Unity? Thx
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, here is the ifconfig -a
<genoobie> http://pastebin.com/PPjV7r3X
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ If you can plug a wire in to that machine. try to install "wicd" it is a really good wireless manager I have had much better luck with it than network-manager
<Dream> A dream huh
<genoobie> I don't like that modprobe.d output
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ its fine actually
<edbian> shovell: both of you install teamviewer and you can log in remotely. (that's probably the easiest way)
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, oh okay
<Dream> I have a dream, a dream where I will never have the nick "Dream" in any IRC network.
<shovell> edbian open source?
<genoobie> so I can find wicd in the synaptic?
<edbian> shovell: Umm, I don't think it's open source but it is free
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ it looks like the device is loaded. but the interface eth0 has no IP so network-manager is not connecting?
<edbian> shovell: There are open source ways of doing it.  It's not as easy though.  Not worth it for one time
<urlin2u> lduros, you familiar with conky, take a look on the for what it looks like it is in the repos.
<genoobie> okay there it is I'll brb
<urlin2u> web*
<lduros> urlin2u: no i'm not, will look it up, thanks
<genoobie> correct
<shovell> edbian,  aah nice , i am kinda looking for the option to do that from time to time
<urlin2u> lduros, it can be made to look cool and uses low resources.
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, although if I stick a wire in it, it will connect
<genoobie> but I will try the first wicd link in synaptic
<genoobie> brb
<lduros> urlin2u: yeh looks fine to me :-)
<edbian> shovell: Well than you should look into: http://gerardmcgarry.com/blog/how-remotely-connect-ubuntu-a-windows-machine
<edbian> shovell: I didn't really look very closely at that.  I googled and linked the first one that was right.
<JZApples> Why does the Update Manager keep trying to download Ubuntu One updates even though I uninstalled it and don't want to use it?
<urlin2u> lduros, there are scriprs all over the web and a thread where people post theirs at the ubuntu forums.
<urlin2u> scripts*
<L1nuxRules> sudo aptitude remmina
<L1nuxRules> thats a decent windows RDP client for Linux
<mattheas> is anyone good with fixing ubuntu NIC ports?
<L1nuxRules> install*
<mattheas> I had driver issues
<lduros> urlin2u: hehe
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ sudo rmmod ath5k && sudo modprobe ath5k
<edbian> mattheas: NIC ports are the physical ethernet / network ports on a network interface card (NIC).  Ubuntu does not make them, so your question does not make sense
<Mgamerz-Ubu> has Has anyone used rdesktop and got the 'keymap not found: en-us' error? (1.6 or 1.7 / ubuntu jaunty?)
<L1nuxRules> Ive only ever seen that error on getting disconnected
<Mgamerz-Ubu> i'm using webtop for my atrix phone (based on jaunty) and it always says that, and nobody seems to know... or carfe why
<mattheas> edbian: thanks for the rhetoric check. I applied drivers to my NIC, and now it's created all the way up to eth10 on my 70-persistent-net.rules and created one eth_rename
<mattheas> edbian: I have a multiport NIC card
<edbian> mattheas: I'm afraid I've never set up a multiple port nic card before :(
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, I just installed wicd
<trackerx90> Is it possible to make network cards to work as router?
<genoobie> we'll see if it works
<edbian> trackerx90: yes, it's called a network bridge
<shovell> edbian,  well that is not looking like it would suit my needs
<edbian> trackerx90: Or, ip_forwarding if you're working low level
<shovell> edbian,  but thank you for the help
<edbian> shovell: remote login ?  Is that not exactly what you want?
<edbian> shovell: sure
<trackerx90> <edbian> thanks
<edbian> sure
<L1nuxRules> your nics arent used as a router as such as they are just the hardware network connection but you can set a router up using Iptables
<shovell> sorta have you used the remote desktop util in windows?
<shovell> edbian sorta have you used the remote desktop util in windows?
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, doesn't seem to ahve fixed the issue
<edbian> shovell: no, what's your point?
<shovell> edbian that is the type of situation i am looking foe
<edbian> shovell: What does windows remote desktop do that other remote desktop apps cannot do (I'm willing to bet nothing)
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, when I typed in sudo rmmod ath5k && sudo modprobe ath5k it said "You are now offline"
<genoobie> so now what?
<L1nuxRules> edbian it gets hacked into :)
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ I think thats a good sign?
<shovell> edbian you are probablly correct
<genoobie> heh
<shovell> ill let y9ou know how it goes if you want
<genoobie> well at this point am I fooling aroud with wicd?
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ yea man it sounds like you should be able to get it working with wicd? lsmod | grep ath5k make sure its loaded.
<edbian> L1nuxRules: ha
<edbian> shovell: :)
<genoobie> yeahm it's loaded alright...but it isn't working
<genoobie> this is *really* frustrating
<edbian> genoobie: look at the very end of the output of dmesg
<edbian> usually there are clues there
<MahaVishnu> whats it say
<edbian> genoobie: also, sudo iwlist scan   (will scan for wifi networks)
<edbian> genoobie: iwlist scan is a good way to see low-level if the drive is working
<craigbass1976> Is there an ubuntu version of joinme and gotomeeting?
<migue> hola
<edbian> craigbass1976: what do those do?
<genoobie> edbian, wlan0 failed to read scan data: network is down
<migue> someone speake spanish?
<MahaVishnu> edbian$ thanks for the info.
<edbian> genoobie: sudo ifup wlan0     (what's it say?)
<edbian> MahaVishnu: sure
<ssfdre38> migue, i think its english only
<L1nuxRules> genoobie give your router a kick
<MahaVishnu> edbian$ idk why his card isnt working looks right to me.
<craigbass1976> edbian, web conferencing/screen sharing; it's for training and meetings essentially
<RokcStar> yo se espanol
<edbian> craigbass1976: I don't think so :(  (probably there is and I just don't know about it)
<genoobie> ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<skumara> I need help to play this dvd. The subtitles appear outside the movie and I can read it. anyone know how to repair this problem? http://tinypic.com/r/3305hs8/5
<genoobie> seriously should I reboot the router?
<genoobie> let me try
<genoobie> brb
<edbian> craigbass1976: http://onlinemeeting.lefora.com/2009/12/08/guide-to-using-gotomeeting-on-linux/
<edbian> genoobie: ignoring unknown interface...
<edbian> genoobie: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<migue> i have problem to make a file trafer whit pidgin 2.10
<edbian> rebooting the router is not hte issue
<edbian> btw
<migue> someone can help me
<migue> ?
<genoobie> edbian, so I should skip this?
<genoobie> I mean rebooting router
<edbian> genoobie: I recommend running sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  (not rebooting the router)
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<edbian> genoobie: I knew it!
<genoobie> ??
<genoobie> me too :)
<edbian> genoobie: yeah I know the problem
<edbian> hang on
<edbian> genoobie: sudo rfkill list
<edbian> genoobie: what's it say about things being blocked?
<genoobie> rfkill comand not found
<skumara> anyone?
<edbian> genoobie: really....
<genoobie> yep
<edbian> genoobie: Is the target machine online via something besides wifi?
<genoobie> sudo rfkill list
<genoobie> not presently
<migue> i have problem to make a file trafer whit pidgin 2.10
<migue> help!
<genoobie> it can be if I need to
<edbian> genoobie: do you have a wifi kill switch on this machine?  (cause I think it's on)
<genoobie> well there is a wifi kill switch
<genoobie> but it is "blue"
<edbian> genoobie: I could tell if we had rfkill installed but we don't apparently.
<edbian> genoobie: flip it, then run sudo iwlist scan again
<genoobie> I can get rfkill
<r3za> hi guys , i want to know how can i connect to my socks 5 tunnelling in  ubuntu 11.10 ? do u have any program or command suggestion please ... !
<edbian> genoobie: what do you mean you can get rfkill ?
<genoobie> same output, network is down
<genoobie> is it possible that the switch is borked
<edbian> genoobie: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> genoobie: (you have flipped the switch right?
<genoobie> is there some way to bypass this so the switch has no effect
<MahaVishnu> edbian$ can he try sudo ifup wlan0 also ?
<genoobie> well ordinarily the switch would go from blue to orange (orange being off)
<genoobie> but when I touch the switch there is no change
<edbian> MahaVishnu: I'm not sure, I think there is a subtle difference between the two
<MahaVishnu> edbian$ me too but ifup works better for me. always has
<edbian> genoobie: yeah yeah, what about sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> MahaVishnu: but ifconfig is what told us it was blocked due to rfkill
<genoobie> operation not possible due to RF-kill
<edbian> so I want to use that to check
<MahaVishnu> edbian$ ah point taken sir.
<edbian> genoobie: get online, run this: sudo apt-get install rfkill
<edbian> genoobie: Then once it's installed, run sudo rfkill list
<genoobie> anything else I should install?
<edbian> genoobie: no, just that
<genoobie> okay bbias
<edbian> genoobie: are you sure rfkill isn't installed already?
<r3za> hi guys , i want to know how can i connect to my socks 5 tunnelling in  ubuntu 11.10 ? do u have any program or command suggestion please ... !
<genoobie> yes
<edbian> I really feel like it is installed on Ubuntu by default
<edbian> alright
<edbian> whatev
<edbian> install it
<Milossh> can anyone help me find gkrellm-i8k plugin for gkrellm please?
<edbian> r3za: run 'gnome-network-properties' in the terminal without quotes
<Milossh> my cpu is constantly at ~92C
<edbian> Milossh: that's hot
<L1nuxRules> clean your fans :)
<edbian> indeed
<A|i3N> ok.. easy question.. easy question.. here it comes .... wait for iiiiitt................. Best software for doing a screencast video? If firefox has one that'll work too as it's a demo of a website. :)
<Milossh> I bought it a few months ago, and it's used only on a wooden desk
<edbian> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<r3za> edbian: but i use unity !
<Milossh> it's not that
<edbian> r3za: just try the command (unity is built on gnome)
<genoobie> okay edbian 0:phy0 wireless lan
<genoobie> soft blocked yes hard blocked no
<Milossh> also, is there anyone who can help me find this plugin for gkrellm?
<genoobie> 1:hp-wifi wireless LAN
<genoobie> soft and hard blocked yes
<A|i3N> ok I'll rephrase that for edbian: simplest without screwing with the command line. :P
<A|i3N> lol
<r3za> edbian: im sorry can u send me command i use it but terminal said that : gnome-network-properties: command not found
<edbian> genoobie: sudo rfkill unblock 0
<genoobie> ok
<edbian> r3za: ahh, nevermind then.  I'm not sure what they use now :(
<genoobie> now?
<skumara>  I need help to play this dvd. The subtitles appear outside the movie and I can read it. anyone know how to repair this problem? http://tinypic.com/r/3305hs8/5
<genoobie> 1 as well?
<edbian> genoobie: if 1 is blocked, but try 0 first, and look at sudo rfkill list to make sure it changed
<r3za> edbian: ok buddy , thanks anyway !
<L1nuxRules> edbian what about restarting the network service?
<edbian> r3za: sure
<MahaVishnu> ed1703$ what is rfkill ?
<edbian> L1nuxRules: we can't do that anymore right? (also I'm quite sure unblocking will fix things)
<genoobie> argh!
<genoobie> okay
<edbian> argh?
<MahaVishnu> edbian ^
<genoobie> I can ifconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> MahaVishnu: It's the software interface for the physical kill switch
<MahaVishnu> thx
<genoobie> but iwlist scan = network is down
<edbian> genoobie: Is everything unblocked now?
<genoobie> no, I will unblock
<edbian> genoobie: what did ifconfig wlan0 up say?
<edbian> genoobie: what are you daft?  unblock everything, then try to bring it up, then try to scan
<genoobie> 0 is now switched so that hard-blocked is 0
<genoobie> urhg okay sudo rfkill list =
<edbian> genoobie: you have to flip the physical switch to change the hard-block
<edbian> sudo rfkill unblock <number>
<edbian> A|i3N: gimmie a second while I google
<genoobie> okay, at this point
<edbian> genoobie: ...
<edbian> A|i3N: look what google found me: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/5-ways-to-screencast-your-linux-desktop/
<genoobie> hold a sec...
<A|i3N> Thank you edbian :) I like the bonus too, the truth about six pack abs ;)
<genoobie> I'm almost there
<edbian> genoobie: haha
<edbian> sure
<genoobie> flipping the switch only seems to affect hp-wifi (1)
<edbian> genoobie: that's fine
<genoobie> but (0) phy0 is unaffected by hard switch
<edbian> genoobie: Do everything you can to maximize unblocking
<edbian> genoobie: you can pastebin it for me to see that would be great: paste.ubuntu.com
<genoobie> okay
<edbian> the output of sudo rfkill list  that is
<genoobie> okay, I rebooted the machine
<edbian> genoobie: umm, ok?
<L1nuxRules> genoobie this isnt windows lol
<kimp> Hey, anyone here installed a Bamboo Graphics tablet on Ubuntu?
<genoobie> yeah but it friggin worked
<Guest88724> hi i need help. when my computer boots it gets stuck for a few minutes on waiting for network configuration, and waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration
<edbian> genoobie: so it's solved then?
<genoobie> oaky, the light is intermittently flashing
<genoobie> blue/orange
<L1nuxRules> it will just isnt needed ;)
<genoobie> but the connection is up
<edbian> genoobie: ignore the stupid light
<truefx> how can i install deb.tar file in ubuntu ?
<genoobie> rfkill list has everything unblocked
<edbian> genoobie: good
<edbian> genoobie: and you're online on wifi?
<truefx> there are about 30 deb files in it
<genoobie> edbian, yes abso*friggin*lutely and thank you very much
<edbian> sure :)
<genoobie> how can I prevent this in the future...
<edbian> truefx: unpack the tar and install all the debs?
<genoobie> wtf happened (because it only went down today)
<milamber> truefx: why so many packages? did you try the apt-get route?
<genoobie> so I can dump wicd
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ glad you got it sorted out.
<truefx> milamber, yep i did
<genoobie> MahaVishnu, thank you as well!
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ yea if you want its still better than network-manager imho.
<edbian> genoobie: It should stay up from now on.  I don't know what happened.  I'm guessing somebody hit the kill switch.  Here's the thing, the kill switch needs to be off (that is the card is on) when the machine boots.  That's probably what we did.
<truefx> milamber, i try to install lazarus but i cant do it usin apt
<edbian> genoobie: Now you can use rfkill to look at the block on the card and make sure everything is unblocked, then reboot and that should always fix it
<Guest88724> can someone help me fix the waiting for network configuration on boot?
<milamber> truefx: ok, then did you extract the files? .rar is a compression format
<truefx> milamber, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<truefx>   lazarus: Depends: lazarus-ide (>= 0.9.28.2-8ubuntu1)
<truefx> E: Broken packages
<genoobie> edbian, yes, that will have to be stored in "my" memory banks somewhere..
<MahaVishnu> genoobie$ tape your switch maybe too if its one of those sliders.
<truefx> milamber, .tar not rar
<edbian> genoobie: sure, write it all down in a text file on your desktop
<edbian> I don't care
<rkhshm> I have auto complete enabled on libreoffice but what is the hotkey to actually complete the suggested word?
<milamber> truefx: .tar is also a compression format that requires the files to be extracted
<milamber> rkhshm: enter
<L1nuxRules> truefx tyry installing laazarus-ide first
<rkhshm> ah... thanks
<milamber> rkhshm: np
<truefx> L1nuxRules, i cant
<truefx> L1nuxRules, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<truefx>   lazarus-ide: Depends: fpc-abi-2.4.0
<truefx> E: Broken packages
<genoobie> THANKYOU everyone
<edbian> genoobie: ur welcome
<genoobie> I *have* to get back to work
<genoobie> nite
<L1nuxRules> truefx your using deb packages?
<truefx> L1nuxRules, Package fpc-abi-2.4.0 is a virtual package provided by:
<truefx> You should explicitly select one to install.
<truefx> E: Package fpc-abi-2.4.0 has no installation candidate
<truefx> nope i tried apt-get
<L1nuxRules> extract them to a directory and try dpkg -i *
<truefx> but since i have above errors i try .deb.tar file
<milamber> truefx: have you tried installing anything else?
<truefx> milamber, like what ?
<milamber> truefx: broken packages worries me
<L1nuxRules> or try aptitude install lazarus its better at handling deps
<truefx> milamber, i got fpc 2.4.2 in my system only compiler not lazarus ide
<truefx> milamber, but probably new lazarus ide depends on fpc 2.4.4 so i trd to install it from deb.tar file
<truefx> milamber, it is not available in repos
<L1nuxRules> truefx it needs a newer version >= ( gretaer than or equal)
<milamber> truefx: ok. you need to use: dpkg -i <debname>.deb to install each of the debs
<truefx> L1nuxRules, what am i supposed to do install lazarus in ubuntu 10.04
<milamber> truefx: but for the sake of my sanity can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get check
<L1nuxRules> truefx you should be able to use apt , no joy any errors?
<truefx> milamber, sure
<L1nuxRules> I have 0.9.28 lazarus installed from base repos
<truefx> sudo apt-get check
<truefx> Reading package lists... Done
<truefx> Building dependency tree
<truefx> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> truefx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milamber> !pastebin > truefx
<ubottu> truefx, please see my private message
<truefx> how did u do it  in 10.04 ?
<L1nuxRules> aptitude install lazarus Is what I did
<sp4z> hi, how do i see which user the apache2 service is running as?
<L1nuxRules> change it from running as apache modules to somethibg like fast-cgi
<L1nuxRules> nvm miss read what you asked
<sp4z> ubuntu server 11.10 btw no gui
<milamber> sp4z: ps au | grep httpd
<kontagious> hey i cant connect to pidgin from 2 locations
<kontagious> specifically msn
<genoobie> okay, last piece here...
<L1nuxRules> ps aux | grep apache2 | grep -v grep | awk '{print $1}'
<genoobie> I was happy enough with network manager...
<truefx> milamber, L1nuxRules http://paste.ubuntu.com/768634/
<genoobie> now that I've installed wicd, I'd like to eliminate it
<truefx> plz have a look at that
<genoobie> do I just uncheck wicd in synaptics and it takes care of the rest?
<milamber> truefx: sudo apt-get install -f
<L1nuxRules> truefx dpkg -P lazurus-ide
<L1nuxRules> then reinstall lazurus using apt looks like the lazurus-ide is from the deb packages you downloded
<L1nuxRules> my a key is stuck (typos)
<L1nuxRules> and Im a little drunk :)
<L1nuxRules> although forcing cn be dangerous
<L1nuxRules> @milaber
<antipragmatist> hi.
<L1nuxRules> never force packages unless you know how to fix it going wrong
<antipragmatist> what is good pdf view ? I measure good by, most important first; 1) fast, 2) small memory usage
<genoobie> with some PDF's like for the IRS you need the fillable forms functionality that sadly only ADOBE seems to have
<antipragmatist> is adobe fast>?
<genoobie> meh.
<milamber> antipragmatist: any particular reason evince isn't good enough?
<antipragmatist> Hmmm.
<antipragmatist> it is slow on my amd 586
<Mgamerz-Webtop> it works! ... after erasing one flash drive nad finding one dead floppy!
<Mgamerz-Webtop> i guess my 5.25" floppies aren't what they used to be
<Mgamerz-Webtop> good thing they have a lifetime warranty ;)
<milamber> antipragmatist: then try xpdf
<antipragmatist> k
<antipragmatist> wish foxit was avail
<L1nuxRules> impotence happens with age :)
<DaZ> antipragmatist: i think it is
<MahaVishnu> L1nuxRules$ and drinkin
<L1nuxRules> it can just stops me from cumming :)
<MahaVishnu> omg
<MahaVishnu> tmi
<DaZ> :3
<L1nuxRules> should have been :(
<L1nuxRules> lol
<milamber> antipragmatist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Foxit
<antipragmatist> hmmm, ok i will check it out
<MahaVishnu>  /clear lol
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L1nuxRules> < !ot
<share> Does removing unsed fonts affects Ubuntu's boost speed?
<atruno> origin of fault
<share> affect*
<atruno> t 4
<atruno> t
<L1nuxRules> share no
<share> L1nuxRules: that's not what i've heard
<L1nuxRules> fonts arent part of any boot process
<share> L1nuxRules: yes ok but they are part of desktop
<antipragmatist> oops
<antipragmatist> ]unity crashed :(
<share> so I guess it will load the desktop faster
<share> or something?
<L1nuxRules> so if there not paart of a boot process they wont slow it down they might slow the gui loading though
<share> ye
<share> that's what I wanted to ask :P
<smpn3prabumulih> Help me please
<L1nuxRules> so yeah probablly removing them will
<smpn3prabumulih> how to install
<smpn3prabumulih> smpn3prabumulih@smpn3prabumulih:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<smpn3prabumulih> 04:03.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 [1002:515e] (rev 02)
<MahaVishnu> does ubuntu keep a font cache though.
<L1nuxRules> no idea on font cache
<share> If I remove (unused) fonts will Ubuntu load faster?
<share> :)
<MahaVishnu> share$ likely not
<MahaVishnu> best thing you can do to make ubuntu load faster is get better hardware honestly. and a nice SSD for /
<DaZ> share: nope
<RokcStar> share..what makes you think that?
<milamber> MahaVishnu: man fc-cache
<share> What about this, if I edit /etc/init.d/rc and change CONCURRENCY=none to CONCURRENCY=shell will it use multi core when booting?
<smpn3prabumulih> how to intstall smpn3prabumulih@smpn3prabumulih:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<smpn3prabumulih> 04:03.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 [1002:515e] (rev 02)
<share> !repeat | smpn3prabumulih
<ubottu> smpn3prabumulih: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<L1nuxRules> use nvidia :)
<share> Why doesn't Ubuntu (10.10) do that by default??
<share> I have a multi core CPU
<geoffmcc> smpn3prabumulih: does anything show up in additional drivers
<orkester> does anybody know if running ubuntu 11.10 [64 bit] on a 32 bit system can damage the power supply?  I smell ozone in my friend's computer
<L1nuxRules> no it cant
<MahaVishnu> milamber$ thx thought so
<smpn3prabumulih> ubottu :ok thanks
<share> Im gonna try that "shell" option
<orkester> thanks L1nuxRules
<milamber> share: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/629
<L1nuxRules> orkester no probs
<DaZ> share: do you really need that two seconds quicker boot? :x
<milamber> share: tweaking boot sequence is usually for power users that don't mind breaking their own boxes
<RokcStar> maybe its disabled by default incase you setup ubuntu on cpu's that could cause issues
<share> I don't think it will boost only 2 seconds
<DaZ> i do.
<share> you are trying to guess
<MahaVishnu> share$ I bet you end up with a borked system in this attempt at nothing.
<DaZ> meh, it's easy to restore one option in etc
<gypseh> hey all im having some issues with ati onboard stuff (that i never had when i last ran ubuntu)
<smpn3prabumulih> geoffmmc : additional driver no detection anything
<L1nuxRules> breaking boxes is sometimes the best way to learn!
<gypseh> can somebody please help me through this i have tried 4 diff tuts
<MahaVishnu> DaZ$ not if you dont know what your doing. some people dont especially if they lose x :|
<RokcStar> i think maybe whoever decided not to have the boot load using multicores was to avoid issues on future cpus
<share> MahaVishnu: "attempt at nothing"?
<share> do you even know what that option does?
<milamber> share: did you read the link i sent you?
<MahaVishnu> share$ I wasn't really paying attention after you asked about fonts
<share> not yet
<milamber> !details | gypseh
<ubottu> gypseh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MahaVishnu> share$ but I told you the absolute best way to make ubuntu boot faster. better hardware. and an ssd if  you don't have one.
<L1nuxRules> share the first thing you want to look at is startup services not fonts
<share> L1nuxRules: I already did that...
<share> LMAO
<share> but I've read about that fonts tip.
<share> at least I know I will gain disk space P:
<MahaVishnu> very little
<L1nuxRules> share easiest thing to do would be to boot to RL3 then start x
<RokcStar> share are you doing this for a netbook or a desktop pc?
<share> desktop
<share> L1nuxRules: RL3?
<L1nuxRules> run level 3 (bash)
<MahaVishnu> also change your WM to something like fluxbox.
<RokcStar> i would be interested in increasing my boot time on my atom netbook that i bought to play around with since it loads in like 20 seconds
<organiks> can i do a clean install with LION?
<organiks> sorry wrong window
<MahaVishnu> RokcStar$ ssd ;-)
<share> I boot and load desktop in 40 seconds or so
<gridbag> audio input thru a mic doesnt work.
<MahaVishnu> 10-15 seconds here ;-p
<RokcStar> yea maha but its a touch screen netbook. its an Asus MT101
<share> Sometimes the desktop takes a little longer (maybe a bug)
<MahaVishnu> RokcStar$ doesnt it use 2.5in sata hd?
<RokcStar> yes
<MahaVishnu> you can get an ssd in that ;-P
<RokcStar> its really slow tho
<RokcStar> i know
<RokcStar> i dont have money for it tho, its a company toy
<share> MahaVishnu: I don't have a SSD. They are not cheap.
<MahaVishnu> you will have noticeably better battery life too and less heat.
<RokcStar> i want them to buy it for me
<DVNO> greetings
<milamber> gridbag: that wasn't really a question . . . but the mic is set to mute by default. right click on the sound icon and go into the preferences
<MahaVishnu> yea. I dont have a "rock star" ssd just an intel x25-M one of the first mainstream ones I think. it wasn't cheap at the time its only 40gb and its only sata2 but its really fast.
<share> MahaVishnu: 40 seconds since I press the computer start button until I see desktop fully loaded (shortcuts, icons, panels) with autologin.
<share> power* :)
<MahaVishnu> share$ using unity gnome thingy ?
<MahaVishnu> if you try fluxbox or even xfce  you might never go back :|
<MahaVishnu> share$ do you have a quick boot option in your bios
<gridbag> milamber, awesome advise, thanks.
<milamber> gridbag: np
<L1nuxRules> share your bios is probablly taking most of the time
<share> MahaVishnu: I dont use unity. Yes I've changed settings in bios.
<share> no it's not.
<share> this is not a super computer
<L1nuxRules> so how long does post take?
<share> maybe 4 seconds
<L1nuxRules> fair enough
<share> if I know what "post" means :P
<L1nuxRules> power on self test
<RokcStar> use virtualbox to play with cpu and memory settings and compare ubuntu boot times
<L1nuxRules> before your system boots from a boot record
<gypseh> ok so im running lubuntu (32-bit most current version) and i have an onboard ATI radeon HD 4200 tried the restricted drivers got a black screen and cant safeboot tried the manual FGLRX got the same thing...it is REALLY getting me mad
<share> # Specify method used to enable concurrent init.d scripts.
<share> # Valid options are 'none', 'startpar' and 'makefile'.
<L1nuxRules> gypesh your in the wrong channel
<share> hm it means there is no "shell" option?
<usr13> gypseh: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gypseh> then what?
<L1nuxRules> go to lubuntu chan
<L1nuxRules> its like sking centos help in the feora channel
<wadkar> any netcat guru's around ?
<dda9> sup
<dda9> I am using a ubuntu live cd right now
<usr13> wadkar: You mean netstat?
<dda9> I want to backup some NTFS files onto a usb but I cannot locate the ntfs drive on the new ubuntu
<MahaVishnu> dda9$ does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<L1nuxRules> dda9 have you mounted it?
<milamber> dda9: sudo fdisk -l then look for the ntfs drive
<wadkar> usr13: no, I meant netcat , '' nc -l '' , the Swiss army knife of networking :D
<dda9> no I am just trying to locate it so I can beck up files
<usr13> wadkar: oh
<dda9> not install ubuntu
<MahaVishnu> we know
<L1nuxRules> it will need to be mounted manually if your using live cd
<dda9> I never had to do this with older ubuntu's
<usr13> wadkar: I'm not the one  :)
<dda9> it read it automatically and I could backup
<L1nuxRules> I might be wrong then
<MahaVishnu> dda9$ does sudo mount show it ?
<varun06> why android emulator doesn't work well in Ubuntu?
<RokcStar> does anyone here use irssi?
<milamber> dda9: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l && df
<dda9> ok
<usr13> dda9: You want to back up the entire partition?  Or, just My Docments/   ?  Or..
<share> L1nuxRules: I think startpar means start full parallelism
<usr13> dda9: sudo fdisk -l && df | pastebinit
<dda9> where the hell is terminal in this new ubuntu layout
<varun06> ctrl+alt+t
<milamber> dda9: or alt + f2 and type terminal
<dda9> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000ab53a     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1              63   479356925   239678431+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2       479
<usr13> dda9: It's sda1
<dda9> BUt I cannot see it here
<dda9> I cant open the drive anywhere
<dda9> its only showing cdrom
<usr13> or... sda2?
<dda9> and my external usb drive
<L1nuxRules> type mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint
<wadkar> usr13: never mind, can achieve the same via ssh -R
<wadkar> thanks anyways
<usr13> Can't tell where one line ends and another begins.  dda9 You need to use pastebin
<dda9> no no the 250 gb USB is a different UDB drive
<L1nuxRules> dda9 ah ok its not detected then
<dda9> http://pastebin.com/Q28dtyq0
<L1nuxRules> as its usb try reconnecting
<dda9> the usb one is not the one I care about
<sparr> How can I go back to the old Gnome interface in Ubuntu 11.10? I've had nothing but problems with the new GUI
<dda9> even though I do because I will be backing up stuff to it
<usr13> wadkar: You want to transfer a large block of files?
<milamber> dda9: can you also pastebin the command: df
<eHAPPY> Any reasons to use 32bit if Im only going to have 1GB RAM? I have a 64bit CPU btw
<usr13> sparr: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dda9> http://pastebin.com/Qq3u6Ung
<MahaVishnu> dda9$ /dev/sda1            239678428 149235240  90443188  63% /media/New Volume
<MahaVishnu> dda9$ open a file manager and go to /media/New Volume
<usr13> dda9: So what do you want to do with it?
<phaktor> is there any known issue with amd64 not using USB in 11.10?
<usr13> dda9: ... copy to a thumb drive?
<Abhijit> hi. i am using kubuntu. how do i use dd to make my usb drive bootable? i have iso. and my usb address is /media/Abhijit
<Abhijit> help
<sparr> usr13: I'd like the "Classic" interface from 11.04
<wadkar> usr13 : no , I want to tunnel telnet to a remote server which can be only accessed from my machine
<usr13> Abhijit: dd will make it bootable only if the image you send to it is bootab.e
<usr13> bootable
<Abhijit> usr13, it is
<sparr> usr13: xubuntu-desktop is xfce
<usr13> Abhijit: Go for it then.
<Abhijit> usr13, 'how'?
<usr13> Abhijit: dd if=image.iso of=/media/disk/or/where-ever
<L1nuxRules> !ssh port tunnelling
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abhijit> usr13, ok
<usr13> Abhijit: dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sd?
<L1nuxRules> !ssh tunnelling | wadkar
<usr13> Abhijit: Where sd?  is the partition.  Like   sdb1
<milamber> Abhijit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<L1nuxRules> !ssh tunnelling
<wadkar> L1nuxRules: yeah, trying '' ssh -L '' and '' ssh -R '' and see which one is right for me
<Abhijit> milamber, its not an ubuntu iso i am usbin kubuntu
<Abhijit> usr13, ok
<usr13> sparr: yes it is.
<usr13> sparr: You are correct
<milamber> Abhijit: the dd command will be the same, dd copies bits so the command will work with pretty much any relatively current deb iso
<milamber> deb-based*
<Abhijit> milamber, okies]
<Abhijit> okies
<Abhijit> no its not deb based iso
<Abhijit> its rpm milamber
<usr13> Abhijit: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Abhijit> usr13, burn iso to usb
<usr13> Abhijit: What the easy way?
<Abhijit> usr13, unetbootin
<Abhijit> but it hangs atg 23%
<Abhijit> and now dd is hanged too
<sparr> usr13: did they remove the classic gnome interface from 11.10?
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: There is no rpm version of Ubuntu. What iso are you using? Where did you get it? Why do you think it has anything to do with rpm?
<Jordan_U> !notunity | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Abhijit> bah
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, i never said i am buring rpm version of ubuntu. i said what the iso i am buring is rpm distro
<Abhijit> and i am doing all this inside kubuntu
<sparr> Jordan_U: thanks. hopefully the new UI will be ready in another few versions
<usr13> Abhijit: Yea, that, or  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  and check "USB stick" and choose platform.
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: Then you should probably ask in that distribution's support channel. You also still haven't answered the question of what distribution it is.
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, mandriva
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, inside this kubuntu unetbooting hangs and dd hangs too
<usr13> Abhijit: As fare as I know, there is no rpm version of Ubuntu.
<Abhijit> usr13, thankyou
<usr13> Abhijit: What do you mean "rpm version"?
<Abhijit> nothing
<usr13> Abhijit: Ok, never mind.
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: What is the exact dd command you ran? How long has it "hung"?
<L1nuxRules> abhijit you do know you can use yum in ubuntu?
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, dd if=myisopath of=/dev/sdc1
<Abhijit> L1nuxRules, i dont want to that is not my issue
<L1nuxRules> ok
<usr13> L1nuxRules: Really?
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, dd finished burining iso
<Abhijit> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<Abhijit> nope
<Linuxnut> Anybody out there using snort
<L1nuxRules> you can use any package manager as long as you only use the one otherwise your box will get messed up
<usr13> L1nuxRules: Well, you can use apt and aptitude and those two won't mess you up.
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, usr13 thank you for your help. L1nuxRules thank you for your willingness to help. the dd has finished the iso writing. let me boot my usb. brb. :-0
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: OK, *if* mandrivia images are designed to be written to a disk using dd then they need to be written to the disk as a whole, not to a partition (the person helping you was incorrect when they told you it should be a partition).
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, yes i am aware of that
<L1nuxRules> usr13 they share the sme DB if you wanted to used yum it would use a seperate DB
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: Then why did you run "dd if=myisopath of=/dev/sdc1"?
<usr13> Abhijit: May need syslinux
<Abhijit> jordan, becaues sdc1 is my whole usb device ist not a single partition insde my usb device
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, ^
<usr13> Abhijit: Correction, sdb1 is a single partition
<usr13> *sdc1
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: Linux names devices sd{letter corrosponding to drive}{number corrosponding to partition}. If there is a number in the device name (at least in this case) it means it's a partition.
<L1nuxRules> sdc is the device sda* is the partitions
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, may i show you gparted screenshot for my usb drive?
<L1nuxRules> sdc*
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: Sure.
<usr13> L1nuxRules: sdc is the device  sdc1 is the partition
<L1nuxRules> ^^ thats what I sa\id?
<usr13> L1nuxRules: You are correct. Yes
<L1nuxRules> my keyboard needs cleaning
<usr13> Mine needs an operator
<L1nuxRules> lol
<Rudolfhimmler> wow
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/188356
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: That confirms what we have told you (which is always true). See in the top right how it lists the drive as "sdc"?
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: And how under the "Partition" column you see "/dev/sdc1"?
<Abhijit> yep you are right. but dd has successfully written image to disk. what shall i do not? shall just test it if it boots or what?
<Abhijit> now*
<usr13> Abhijit: You may need syslinux
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: It almost certainly won't boot.
<Abhijit> okies
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, any idea regarding unetbooting hanging at 23%?
<y0gu> hi
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: How long did you wait for it?
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, 10mins
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: I would try waiting longer.
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, okies. let me try
<Abhijit> brb
<usr13> Abhijit: You will need a boot image and a command something like dd if=usbboot.img of=/dev/sdc bs=512
<tmm1> i'm using dpkg-checkbuilddeps to generate a list of unmet dependencies (in the format "a b | c d e"). how can i pass this to apt-get install to try to resolve
<L1nuxRules> tm1 use xargs
<usr13> Abhijit:  But before that, you'll need to create the boot image with   syslinux -s
<tmm1> i'm wondering about the "b | c" style dependencies in particular
<Jordan_U> tmm1: What is your end goal?
<zorlac> hello,  im having trouble finding graphics drivres for my ubuntu machine,  anyone help?
<L1nuxRules> well you would need to awk or sed to do that but the basic would be  dpkg-checkbuilddeps | xargs aptitude install
<zorlac> is that for me l1nuxrules
<L1nuxRules> no zorlac
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, yep it wont boot!!! let my try waiting longer for unetbootin! ;-)
<Abhijit> me*
<usr13> Abhijit: See:   man syslinux
<Abhijit> usr13, its about bootloader. its complicated!
<usr13> Abhijit: You will need create a boot image and write it to the MBR of the device:    dd if=usbboot.img of=/dev/sdc bs=512
<polardude1983> zorlac, did you check if there were any drivers to install from "Hardware Drivers"?
<Abhijit> usr13, now wil try dd later. m now giving try for unetbootin first
<zorlac> yeah it says there are none
<polardude1983> zorlac, the only thing next would be to go to the website of your graphics card for the driver
<polardude1983> zorlac, that's all i can think of at least.
<zorlac> its a crazy onboard one.
<zorlac> cool cheers
<zorlac> how do i install a .gz file\
<tmm1> Jordan_U: i want to generate an `apt-get install ...` line to execute based on a control file. using dpkg-checkbuilddeps gives me the list of unmet dependencies that need installation
<DaZ> you don't install .gz files
<CoolStar> anyone know how to debug a firefox plugin i compiled on ubuntu?
<polardude1983> zorlac, well i guess that all depends on what is in it. a .gz file is like a zip file
<Jordan_U> usr13: Unfortunately I don't think any distribution's iso images are meant to be written to a partition rather than to the device as a whole. Writing an MS style chainloading boot sector to the mbr won't change that.
<DaZ> you can tar -xf to unpack it
<somsip> DaZ: tar zxf with .gz files
<King_Ozzy> "write an iso" is quite the miswording
<Abhijit> CoolStar, #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Jordan_U> tmm1: That's not really an *end* goal. If your end goal is to install any dependencies needed to build a package that can be done with "apt-get build-dep packagename".
<pepper> hey
<L1nuxRules> gunzip for .gz
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, actually when this unetbooting hanged then i thought about dd and on mandriva doc page they have mentioned that we can use dd thats why i tried dd
<Ansikt> !hey
<DaZ> xf works as well, iirc.
<L1nuxRules> tar -zxf for tar.gz
<omega42> Hi
<omega42> I need to do a dist-upgrade on a Jaunty system I have only remote access to.
<omega42> Is there any way to get the necessary files (apt-get doesn’t work and dist-upgrade isn’t installed)
<Jordan_U> !eol | omega42
<ubottu> omega42: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zorlac> what about an rmp file
<pepper> i have a problem. I was upgrading my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 then it hang while installing softwares. i restarted it and now it hang on the ubuntu load page please assist
<usr13> Jordan_U: Abhijit Ubuntu has a "Startup Disk Creator"  that is pretty easy to use.  usb-creator-gtk
<Abhijit> usr13, i know
<sn00p> How do I edit my mode settings for my external monitor for the correct htimings and vtimings right now they're at 1680:1050 but its not letting me do the resolution but I want it to configure it at 1024x768 I dont know the correct vtimings or htiminngs or hertz its suppose to be on for 1024X768 can anybody help?
<Abhijit> but its for ubuntu
<usr13> Does all that stuff for you.
<usr13> Abhijit: That's yet another reason it's good to be a Ubuntu user.
<King_Ozzy> rofl
<Abhijit> :-(
<polardude1983> zorlac, never heard of an rmp file. it must be an extension written for a specific program
<omega42> ty
<usr13> sn00p: xrandr
<sn00p> usr13, yes but I dont know them
<usr13> sn00p: xrandr
<sn00p> I see
<sn00p> Can I create a custom config  so I can use those
<L1nuxRules> zorlac dont you mean rpm?
<Jordan_U> zorlac: What GPU do you have? Don't try to install anything else yet.
<usr13> xrandr just tells you what your options are with current display adapter
<polardude1983> funny thing is rmp is a file extension and so is rpm, but both are completely different :p
<L1nuxRules> rpm is  Linux package though
<sn00p> usr13, would you know why ubuntu would want to use vesa for my external display since intel graphics are onboard and is my chipset
<pepper> please help icant work
<L1nuxRules> a* my a key is sticking
<usr13> sn00p: And if right now, you want to switch to 1024x768 just do   xrandr -s 1024x768   (If it's in the list it will do it, if not, forget it_
<King_Ozzy> rpm is one of the package types used by some Linux distros
<L1nuxRules> most*
<polardude1983> pepper, all I can say for ubuntu being stuck is at the load page. is you will need probably an ubuntu live cd to fix it
<King_Ozzy> some
<L1nuxRules> most* more than deb anyway
<usr13> sn00p: I don't know...
<King_Ozzy> you don't realize just how many distros and distro lineages there are out there
<pepper> i have the cd.so how do i do it
<King_Ozzy> most, not at all
<L1nuxRules> ozzy I do just dont pay attention to micro distros
<King_Ozzy> that's good for you, move along
<Ansikt> pepper:  You can always press down during the load, and see your boot up screen, to see errors.
<usr13> L1nuxRules: I don't know about that, there are a lot of debian derivitaves now-days.
<sn00p> usr13, says index is to large , 1024 the xrandr o utput looks like this VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<sn00p>    1024x768       60.0*
<L1nuxRules> pft ozzy
<L1nuxRules> what was your first distro?
<pepper> Ansikt: what key?
<L1nuxRules> 10.04?
<King_Ozzy> relevance?
<L1nuxRules> your point
<Ansikt> pepper:  The down key.
<pepper> ok let  me try that
<King_Ozzy> 5 or 6, I forget
<King_Ozzy> I quickly left it
<L1nuxRules> 5 or 6 of what?
<usr13> sn00p: See:  man xrandr
<Ansikt> LinuxRules: 10.04 of what?
<King_Ozzy> ^
<L1nuxRules> I was asking his first Linux distro he used
 * Ansikt sighs
<usr13> sn00p:  lspci |grep -i vga  |pastebinit
<L1nuxRules> the 10.04 ws a piss take
<Abhijit> Jordan_U, yay! installation complete!! bye bye buntu* family!!! :-p and thanks for help!
<usr13> sn00p:  lspci |grep -i vga    #Or just show us.
<Abhijit> sorry disk writing complete!
<sn00p> usr13, just a sec plz
<Jordan_U> Abhijit: You're welcome.
<usr13> Abhijit: Where are you going?
<sn00p> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768668/
<Abhijit> usr13, towareds freedome! as mentioned on kde website! invest into freedome!
<L1nuxRules> so ozzy dont tell people who have been using Slackware for years before you used windows things about Linux package management
<vsync_> freedome sounds like... a dome
<King_Ozzy> L1nuxRules less fapping to yourself
<L1nuxRules> you started it :)
<usr13> Abhijit: I use xfce
<King_Ozzy> no, you corrected me then imposed your definition of what constitutes a distro
<L1nuxRules> I just said rpm is the most used
<usr13> #894047
<usr13> Bug #894047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894047 in lm-sensors (Ubuntu) "Fansensor unavailable under Ubuntu 11.10 on Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894047
<vsync_> i can't understand a peeing contest over who's been using linux... rofl
<King_Ozzy> and then attacked my knowledge with baseless assumptions of what I've used
<usr13> sn00p: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors/+bug/894047
<L1nuxRules> ok sorry for that ozzy
<JWFoxJr> how can I tell what version of ruby vim was compiled against?
<JWFoxJr> having a problem with Command-T building
<usr13> sn00p: I think that is something different.
<sn00p> usr13, problem i'm having every time I try to do my extended in a high resolution it goes blank after a  minute its beeen on, and it looks like its using the vesa driver i the config
<usr13> sn00p: Is it Ubuntu 11.10?   Is it fully updated?
<sn00p> 11.10
<sn00p> fully updated
<sn00p> fresh install
<usr13> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   #Let's have a look.
<sn00p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768673/
<share> !unity-sucks
<sectorzero> hi
<sectorzero> unity has a sort of bug or something, whenever i drag mouse icon towards left of screen an orange transparent screen appears
<mbrochh> Hi all. I am trying to use the python bindings for wkhtmltopdf. Their readme says this: you need the directory src/include/wkhtmltox from wkhtmltopdf somewhere on your include path (/usr/local/include)
<share> sectorzero: unity has a bug? nothing new
<mbrochh> Can I also put this somewhere else? I don't want to use sudo, because I need to reproduce these steps later on a server.
<sectorzero> than its very hard to get rid of that transparrent orange rectangular screen or captured area
<mbrochh> or in other hands: Is there an environment variable that defines where include files should be?
<mbrochh> *words
<sn00p> usr13, decode all of that?
<usr13> sn00p: Is this a laptop"
<usr13> ?
<sn00p> netbook
<usr13>  touch-screen?
<usr13> What's the make and model?
<sn00p> no
<sn00p> touch screen
<LostyJai> hey, is it hard to setup a local ubuntu repository
<LostyJai> for internal use?
<sn00p> gateway LT20
<sn00p> usr13, Gateway LT20
<raptor67682>    how to reconfigure the keyboard of my vista mce remote ? xev gives http://pastebin.com/ag20HpUj
<TACPILOT> is there a way to cross reference rpm packages to find their deb equivelent or their closest proximities ???
<Linuxnut> idk but that would be the shit
<TACPILOT> yeah I have about 30 packages to migrate and its proven to be a major pain
<usr13> sn00p: Looking at lines 120 and forward in the log file,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/768673/   and I just don't know.  Not sure why it's doing that.   Sorry, I'm at a loss.  (And must go now, so... ttyl )
<iqbalkhan> excuse me guys,,,
<iqbalkhan> anyone can show me, step by step installing ubuntu server 11.10
<iqbalkhan> ?
<Linuxnut> Any body out there run openvz
<iqbalkhan> i want to install ubuntu server in my PC, and set as Server
<iqbalkhan> So other computer can connect to the server
<Linuxnut> Just install ssh
<Linuxnut> and theres your server
<TACPILOT> setting a server is like saying u gonna be a doctor ... there are about 1,000,000,000 diff kinds of doctors
<Linuxnut> What type of server do you want
<iqbalkhan> Linuxnut: so i must install ss
<Linuxnut> ssh
<Linuxnut> its like telnet
<TACPILOT> openssh-server
<Linuxnut> say your servers ip address is 192.168.1.17 you would type ssh 192.168.1.17
<TACPILOT> 192.168.1.17 must have the server running on it
<Linuxnut> Indeed
<TACPILOT> u can then connect to it with the ssh client
<iqbalkhan> Linuxnut: Sorry i'm newbie what do you mean type of server?
<TACPILOT> clients dont need the server unless u gonna connect to them as well
<iqbalkhan> i don't know abut that
<Linuxnut> What do you want to host on your server
<TACPILOT> iqbalkhan: if u dont know what kind of server and are just wanting to learn about such things just do a base install of the system and dive right in
<TACPILOT> iqbalkhan: recommend getting a spare computer to work with so u not worry about dual booting and messing with any windows installs u may be running
<TACPILOT> when u get a little more comfortable then dual booting will be easier to setup
<Linuxnut> Anybody using openvz
<TACPILOT> no but what is it ?
<TACPILOT> nvm googled it
<Linuxnut> Yay its hard to explain
<TACPILOT> currious what the diff from a vm and why not use something virtual box ?
<Linuxnut> Did you google openvz
<TACPILOT> yeah but at a glance seems similar to vm's
<Linuxnut> virtual box is for emulating hardware not an opperating system
<Linuxnut> So im on my openvz box and i want a new server i type in a cuple of commands and bamb new server
<TACPILOT> I currently have 5 vm's with 5 diff os's on them .. not sure whats the diff ?
<TACPILOT> do they all have native hardware support or are they still going through an emulated abstaction layer ?
<Linuxnut> Openvz don't emulate a computer
<Linuxnut> if that tells you anything
<TACPILOT> just trying to picture how the isolation occurs .. how the mem boudaries are partitioned and how they share designated hardware ... all still seems like a vm abstraction
<TACPILOT> whats the advantage over vm ?
<Linuxnut> Let me put it to you this way you can run about 10 server on one gig of ram
<TACPILOT> o.o
<TACPILOT> thats interesting
<Linuxnut> And it takes about five commands
<amin`> hello
<TACPILOT> are all the environment requirements for each server auto-dynamically alocated ?
<amin`> i try to connect to my vpn connection in NM; after i click on my vpn connection an window appears and ask for password and has two check box save just for this session and  save in keyring. anyhow after i put my pass and enter the vpn connection which up to this point trys to connect suddenly stops   WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?
<Linuxnut> you can have a whole network of linux computrs running on one box it's grate stuff
<Ansikt> I'd say that OpenVZ is a lot more similar to a chroot or a Solaris Zone than a virtual machine.  Can't you also get pretty slim virtualization with KVM?  I've heard good things, but never tried.
<TACPILOT> sounds cool .. I'll need to learn more about it.
<Linuxnut> #$@$#@ openvz is not for virtual machine's
<Linuxnut> You can install openvz on virtual box
<TACPILOT> the best I can figure is that it isolates dedicated mem areas and time shares cpu/hardware
<Linuxnut> No you do all that, thats the fun part
<TACPILOT> so each os gets X amount of time to utilize the hardware natively
<Paul_E> HEY
<Paul_E> (just wanting to say hi)
<Paul_E> (carry on)
<TACPILOT> hey .. its that paul guy ... every one get him ...
<Linuxnut> For example, Setting a disk quota and allocating memory
<TACPILOT> ~~~~ stampedes towards paul
<Linuxnut> vzctl set Your_VE_ID --diskspace 10G:11G --save
<Linuxnut> For allocation memory:(Type on your HN)
<TACPILOT> slick and lightweight
<Linuxnut> vzctl set Your_VE_ID --vmguarpages $((256 * 256)) --save
<amin`> please tell me which program can help me set a PPTP VPN in terminal?
<TACPILOT> why u not like openvpn ?
<Linuxnut> amin openvz
<Linuxnut> openvpn and openvz are two difrent things
<TACPILOT> yes
<TACPILOT> Linuxnut: thanks for the info , I definitely gonna be looking into this
<Linuxnut> Openvz is fun fun fun
<TACPILOT> :)
<Linuxnut> you must understand networking for it to work
<Linuxnut> Ever heard of splunk
<TACPILOT> currently building a beowolf cluster .. I have a little understanding
<TACPILOT> yeah I run splunk on my webserver
<TACPILOT> splunk rocks !
<iqbalkhan> Guys i have finish install ubuntu server 11.10, but there is no GUI just console
<Linuxnut> startx
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: correct, the server install does not come with a gui
<ikonia> Linuxnut: that won't work, no gui is installed
<Linuxnut> apt-get install gnome
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Linuxnut: calm down,
<ikonia> stop rushing in
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: 1.) why did you use the server install 2.) what sort of gui are you looking for
<Linuxnut> You dont need a gui for a server anyway
<StarryNight> y not?
<ikonia> Linuxnut: please stop
<MahaVishnu> I run a server w/ a fluxbox gui uses like 1% resources.
<iqbalkhan> ikonia: i used the server for the development project,, there is some programmer will subit the code
<iqbalkhan> to the server
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: you know you could use the desktop install just fine
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: that comes with a gui and tools installed by default
<iqbalkhan> *submit
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: is that an option for you ?
<TACPILOT> <-- recommends the desktop version
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: you can also install a gui on the server install, what sort of thing where you looking for
<iqbalkhan> guys, but i have already install the ubuntu server
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: ok, what sort of gui are you looking for ?
<TACPILOT> listen to ikonia
<Linuxnut> Try not to install a gui for a while you will lern a lot, stay in the man pages write useless shell scripts
<ikonia> Linuxnut: he can install a gui if he wants one
<Linuxnut> This guy is trying to lern what a server is not a work station
<ikonia> Linuxnut: no he's not
<ikonia> Linuxnut: he's "using" a server install, you can use a gui,
<ikonia> there is no law that says "you must use the command line on a server"
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: if you give us an idea of what gui you want / need / expected we can help you install it
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: or if you tell us the goal you have of using the gui, we can also advise you
<iqbalkhan> okonia: because the gui is easier than console
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: thats fine, is there a specific gui you want / had in mine
<ikonia> mind
<TACPILOT> untill he is more comfortable with it I fear command line only will be to frustrating especially since it sounds like he has a colaborative deadline
<Linuxnut> you can't program a gui
<Ansikt> Perhaps a good compromise for our friend iqbalkhan would be a minimal install of openbox + tint2 + nitrogen + lxappearance for a simple gui.
<ikonia> Linuxnut: who said he's programming
<Ansikt> That way, no bloat, and he only has to start it when he needs it.
<ikonia> Linuxnut: stop rushing in,
<ikonia> before pushing stuff on him, find out what HE wants
<iqbalkhan> my internet use the ip address not dhcp
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: that really doesn't effect anything
<iqbalkhan> and i need to configure that
<iqbalkhan> to install gnome
<Ansikt> Linuxnut:  Because GUI's aren't programs, they're just blocks of carved wood that UNIX greybeards carve with magical symbols.  Right?
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: ok, so you want gnome,
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: what version of ubuntu is this
<iqbalkhan> okonia:11.10
<Ibyss|Ubuntu> Sheesh, for GUI on an Ubuntu server, you guys are better off installing: lubuntu-desktop
<TACPILOT> ~~* turns and dusts off collection of favorite wooden symbols *~~
<TACPILOT> :D
<iqbalkhan> okonia: how to set up manual internet from console in ubuntu servr 11.10
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: ok - if you use the command "sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop" that will install gnome with the unity shell (like the ubuntu desktop) there are other options that may be better suited to the server like the "lubuntu-desktop" package
<Linuxnut> Ubuntu server is ubuntu without gnome
<iqbalkhan> *server
<Ibyss|Ubuntu> iqbalkhan: You're better off with: sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop                <----------- LUBUNTU desktop (LXDE is faster than gnome).
<Paul_E> iqbalkhan: To setup networking, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<TACPILOT> ~~* puts on war paint and rally's lynch mod to hunt down gnome3 dev's *~~
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: that document will guide you
<smw> why are people recommending desktop environments for a server?
<Linuxnut> i know man wtf
<Ibyss|Ubuntu> smw: Because the person wants one?
<tmm1> Jordan_U: thanks, i was able to find pbuilder-satisfydepends which wraps a control file and calls `apt-get build-dep` for me
<ikonia> TACPILOT: I've told you 4 times over the last few days 1.) we don't need a running commentory 2.) stop with the pointless commands
<TACPILOT> he's new and needing to set up
<ikonia> Linuxnut: tone down the language please.
<MahaVishnu> because people can do whatever they want to do. and who cares.
<smw> iqbalkhan, you may have most success asking questions on #ubuntu-server and #linux
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: he's fine here
<smw> ikonia, oh, he asked for it? sorry, missed that
<TACPILOT> will stop but this first I heard
<iqbalkhan> Paul_E: permission denied when type /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: read the link I gave you
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Ibyss|Ubuntu> He's fine here, theres no OMG huge difference between the two, just without GUI really, and some server-ish apps.
<Paul_E> iqbalkhan: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: it will walk you through it
<evildaemon> Hello.
<nesoi> this may be a dumb question, but does anyone know a fix for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/868400
<nesoi> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 868400 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu Precise) "Synaptics touchpad stops working" [High,Confirmed]
<evildaemon> So, how do you open a second X session from a tty?
<Linuxnut> Like i toled you before ubuntu-server is ubuntu with out a desktop
<Ibyss|Ubuntu> Linuxnut: Exactly.
<Linuxnut> ikonia is being a troll  and deeds a good ddosing
<ikonia> Linuxnut: this is your final warning - stop it
<MahaVishnu> iqbalkhan$ http://paste.ubuntu.com/768705/ you need something like that in /etc/network/interfaces
<evildaemon> Wow.
<Linuxnut> Im just trying to help this guy understand what a server is
<Jordan_U> tmm1: You're welcome. I'm glad you figured it out.
<MahaVishnu> iqbalkhan$ you also need to edit /etc/resolve.conf
<ikonia> Linuxnut: he understand what a server is
<driiper> Hello, im currently having issues with my Oneiric server going off from the net randomly (when its unactive). anyone know ANYTHING that can fix this? any way to find the problem even? THANKS.
<ikonia> MahaVishnu: it's resolv.conf
<evildaemon> We still talk about DDOSing in the 21st century. Where most people use dynamic IP's?
<MahaVishnu> ya that too I always forget
<ikonia> evildaemon: he's trying to be clever and looking silly - ignore it
<ikonia> iqbalkhan: just follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Paul_E> I'd really like to figure out how to stop all output to console.
<Linuxnut> ikonia are you matt
<evildaemon> No, he's george.
<Paul_E> I just want ... splash screen... gnome.... splash screen.... no console text ever
<ikonia> Linuxnut: please keep the conversation out of the channel, just stick to Ubuntu support discussion
<evildaemon> Anyway, how do you use a second X session?
<driiper> Hello, im currently having issues with my Oneiric server going off from the net randomly (when its unactive). anyone know ANYTHING that can fix this? any way to find the problem even?  I can not get through port 80 yet alone ping the server.
<Paul_E> I even tried pointing /dev/console to /dev/null with no luck.
<Paul_E> driiper: I wonder if your nic card is set to power off
<Paul_E> (or .. the machine itself)
<driiper> Paul_E: the computer itself is not offline, but how would i know if my NIC card would set it self to "power off"?
<Paul_E> driiper: No idea, just speculating
<ikonia> Paul_E: ethtool on the card
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> driiper: ethtool on the card
<evildaemon> I'm assuming no answer means people don't know?
<ikonia> evildaemon: no answer to what ?
<driiper> ikonia: pray to god that i actually can access it in the next hour. what will i be looking for with this tool.
<ikonia> driiper: wait for the machine to not be accessable, then run ethtool on the card to check it's status
<evildaemon> "23:19 < evildaemon> So, how do you open a second X session from a tty?"
<ikonia> evildaemon: you can only run 1 X session on a TTY
<Ibyss|Ubuntu> evildaemon: Pretty much, some would google if they don't know and present an answer.
<evildaemon> A tty.
<Paul_E> evildaemon: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=second+x+session+from+tty
<evildaemon> I'm asking about opening a second tty.
<Ansikt> Oh, evildemon,
<ikonia> evildaemon: then startx from a second TTY
<evildaemon> It won't let me.
<Ansikt> switch to a different tty, login, then 'startx -- :1'
<ikonia> evildaemon: in what way won't let you
<evildaemon> The DISPLAY variable isn't set.
<ikonia> evildaemon: then you'll need to set it
<Ansikt> Specify it with the -- [DISPLAY]
<evildaemon> And startx throws up telling me that I'm already running a first server/
<ikonia> evildaemon: probably because you've not set DISPLAY to differentiate
<ikonia> evildaemon: there is a doc on this on the web, I'm sure I've seen it, hang on
<ikonia> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-1963.html
<Ansikt> Why don't you trust meeee, evildaemon?
<ikonia> first hit on google
<ikonia> not the one I was looking for but seems reasonable
<evildaemon> Ansikt: Dn't assume i'm not listening.
<evildaemon> *don't
<ud> Hi guys
<Guest58748> Jordan_U: hellow! :-)
<ud> need some help to upgrade ubuntu desktop from 10.10 to 11.10
<Guest58748> !upgrade | ud
<ubottu> ud: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<evildaemon> Also, thank you ikonia, i'm going to read that.
<evildaemon> It worked. Thanks for the help!
<ud> I tried this info
<Linuxnut> Free kevin
<Guest58748> ud: where you have problem?
<ud> tha problem is in update manager it shows 12.04 as an upgrade option
<ud> which is still an alfa release
<ikonia> ud: how are you launching update manager
<ud> alt F2 then upgrade-manager -d
<ikonia> ud: where in that guide that you said you tried does it say do update-manager -d
<ikonia> ud: -d is for development releases, which is why you are getting the development release of 12.04
<ud> nope
<ikonia> ud: the guide you said you've read doesn't say do -d
<ud> oops sorry
<ikonia> ud: in future try really actually READING the guides that are good
<ud> ikonia: thanks man
<Linuxnut> How do i install debian on a powermac
<ikonia> Linuxnut: that is nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> Linuxnut: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, try #debian
<Linuxnut> Why not
<Guest58748> where should i get help for package not downloading from launchpad?
<ikonia> Linuxnut: because this channel is for ubuntu support
<Linuxnut> lol ubuntu is debian
<ikonia> Guest58748: what sort of package, from where ?
<Ansikt> Linuxnut:  Because this is the Ubuntu channel, not debian.  However, debian has a powerpc port, so yeah...use that.
<ikonia> Linuxnut: no, it's not, it's based on debian
<ikonia> Linuxnut: use #debian
<Linuxnut> ok then how to i install ubuntu on a Powermac
<Guest58748> ikonia: package is dejadup. site launchpad  thats why i asked where to get help for launchpad?
<ikonia> Linuxnut: the PPC port on ubuntu is dead, it's a community maintained project only
<ikonia> !PPC | Linuxnut
<ubottu> Linuxnut: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ikonia> Guest58748: ok, I'll re-phrase how are you trying to download it, http, from within the package manager, ftp ? what is the URL you are using
<Guest58748> ikonia: oh sorry. i mean there is download dejadu.tar.gz option on the web page
<Guest58748> from there
<Guest58748> i am in firefox
<ikonia> Guest58748: what is the URL
<Guest58748> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/deja-dup
<ikonia> Guest58748: http://launchpad.net/deja-dup/22/21.2/+download/deja-dup-21.2.tar.xz works
<Guest58748> ikonia: ammm i am from mandriva. and the link you gave me takes me to this link http://launchpadlibrarian.net/85659723/deja-dup-21.2.tar.xz is i am from another distro makes any difference for launchpad?
<ikonia> Guest58748: yes, it will make a difference
<ikonia> Guest58748: the guys in #mandriva should be able to help you with that
<Guest58748> ikonia: so i need to use buntu to be able to downlaod from launchpad?
<Guest58748> ok
<ikonia> Guest58748: no, any os can download it
<Linuxnut> http://www.projecthugo.co.uk/ is down
<Guest58748> ikonia: oke
<ikonia> Linuxnut: correct, and this is the very final time I will warn you about your contribution to this channel
<ud> One more question. can i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 directly?
<ikonia> ud: what does the link I've given you say ?
<ud> it says from 11.04 to 11.10 only
<ikonia> ud: ok, so there you go
<ud> :(
<simulation> hello guys i have setup virtual hosts to my ubuntu server, the virtual hosts are working well but when i try to access from ip to server it shows one of the virtual hosts on my browser, how can i solve that issue ? I want to show the default page of server when i access from ip to it ?
<ikonia> simulation: once you setup name based virtual hosts, you can only access sites by name, if you use IP it defaults to the first virtual host
<kemza> Hello, can someone help with PPTP VPN?
<kemza> My VPN connect successfully, but nothing route
<simulation> ikonia: well so i cant show the server default page by ip when i use name based virtual host ?
<Linuxnut> kemza use openvz its the best
<Linuxnut> and it's ez
<ikonia> simulation: because the server relies on host headers (you've turned them on) to work out which site to use, when you hit it by IP, there are no host headers, so it defaults to the first virtual site available.
<simulation> ikonia: ok thanks for help
<kemza> Linuxnut - openvz for VPN?
<Linuxnut> Yes ser
<Linuxnut> openvz is the way to go
<ikonia> Linuxnut: please explain how a virtuazation option is the way to go for setting up a VPN
<Linuxnut> Thats what im learning as we speek
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<Linuxnut> Openvz with snort and splunk
<santv2> privet
<ikonia> Linuxnut: that is not a VPN
<ikonia> Linuxnut: that is IDS
<Linuxnut> openvz is not a ids
<ikonia> Linuxnut: I know it's not, but using a virtual machine, with snort and splunk is an IDS setup, not a VPN
<Linuxnut> openvz is not a vm
<ikonia> Linuxnut: it's a container system
<Linuxnut> Yes
<Linuxnut> Do you use it
<ikonia> Linuxnut: that is virtualization
<ikonia> Linuxnut: and again, nothing to do with VPN as the question was asked
<Linuxnut> Its not hardware virtualization
<ikonia> Linuxnut: I know it's not
<ikonia> Linuxnut: however, it is nothing to do with setting up a VPN
<dfcnvt> Hi guys, can you tell me what chmod does? And what is the octal number for chmod? I don't understand (I'm a newbie... :(   )
<ikonia> dfcnvt: changes the permissions on a file
<ikonia> dfcnvt: http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/chmod/
<Linuxnut> chmod = change mod
<smw> Linuxnut, change mode
<Linuxnut> *mode
<dfcnvt> Oh... Okay.. what about octal?
<smw> dfcnvt, I wrote up a guide... let me look for it
<ikonia> dfcnvt: number
<dfcnvt> number?
<ikonia> dfcnvt: yes a number
<ikonia> dfcnvt: read the link I gave you
<dfcnvt> Okay... What am I suppose to do with a number?
<ikonia> dfcnvt: it explains it
<smw> dfcnvt, http://serverfault.com/questions/267983/rhel-file-permissions/267991#267991
<dfcnvt> ...alright, I'll read it.
<prince_jammys> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dfcnvt> Thanks!
<prince_jammys> ''man chmod'' gives an overview, but maybe not in-depth enough.
<sparr> My windows don't have menus any more, the menu bar just gains a close/min/max button when i hover it
<sparr> help?
<smw> dfcnvt, the serverfault link gives a practical "what you need to know"
<Linuxnut> info chmod is better
<dfcnvt> What's the different between info and man?
<Linuxnut> info pages use emacs to display the info
<prince_jammys> dfcnvt: 'man' is the traditional unix documentation, 'info' is a GNU-ism. Sometimes info pages have more detail, sometimes they are the same.
<prince_jammys> ... and you navigate the pages differently
<dfcnvt> ...Alright. Thanks anyway.
<sparr> info pages have hyperlinks
<dfcnvt> I'm done here...
<dfcnvt> bye
<dfcnvt> :)
<prince_jammys> bye
<share> Why do I need "sudo" to run at boot?
<prince_jammys> to run what?
<share> I am disabling some services at boot
<prince_jammys> share: that requires superuser privileges, so you need sudo.
<davorlozic01> Hi all... :)
<share> prince_jammys: yes im using sudo
<share> but do I need it at boot? if not, can I run sudo manually after boot?
<sparr> share: your questions don't make sense
<prince_jammys> share: explain what you mean by "at boot"
<share> prince_jammys: when I start Ubuntu, it loads services...
<frankcox679> is it kosher to ask questions about lubuntu here?
<share> acpid, lm-sensors etc
<share> sudo..
<sparr> where are you getting that list from?
<share> rcconf
<share> which is Debian Runlevel configuration tool
<prince_jammys> share: afaik the 'sudo' init script just resets the sudo timestamp.
<share> what sudo timestamp?
<sardior> It's been about 1 1/2 month that I haven't been able to use my printer with ubuntu. I upgraded to 11.10 and now there are 'permission' problems. Tried everywhich way to set the printer up. nothing works. any ideas?
<Ansikt> frankcox679:  What's your question?
<sardior> I am trying to set up a network printer
<share> Services I have enabled: acpi-support, acpid, apparmor, binfmt-support, bootchart, cdemu-daemon, dbus, fancontrol, grub-common, lm-sensors, ondemand, pulseaudio, sudo and x11-common
<share> acpi is important right, wrong?
<frankcox679> I am trying to load lubuntu alternate on my laptop and it says it cannot confiqure dhcp
<prince_jammys> share: a timestamp that ensures that privileges from your prior boot get reset and that you're not able to sudo without password on reboot.
<frankcox679> when I hook the cable to another machine no problems
<urlin2u> frankcox679, is it a second desktop you have added?
<frankcox679> I am trying to install Lububtu on my tablet pc -Gateway m275 1.7 gb chip 1 gig ram
<sardior> when I use the "system settings" -> "printer configuration" tool the printer cannot be found. I type in the ip address in the URI as "ipp://192.168.1.20" it then finds it.
<share> brb
<frankcox679> I plugged the ethernet cable {comcast cable} and it says it cannot automatically find
<MeirD> Hello. I got a new laptop with Ubuntu 11.1. The laptop has a cd-drive but Ubuntu shows no cdrom
<MeirD> what can be the problem?
<frankcox679> says network probably not using DHCP protocol , may be slow or network hardware not working properly
<sardior> I select the printer "samsung" -> "ml2571n"-> "Samsung ML-2571N Foomatic/Postscript [en] (recommended)
<sardior> printer name, location, and description, and the viola, i have a printer that has a red exclamation point on the icon.
<sardior> I cannot print to it because it says something like there are insecure permissions
<sardior> I have no idea of how to fix this.
<frankcox679> I cheched the disk and it said ok but I burnt another anyway-trying it now
<evildaemon> man ALSA
<evildaemon> Oh...
<sardior> anyone out there? printer insecure permissions problem?
<frankcox679> hi
<frankcox679> Usb problem ?
<sardior> ok, how about when I use the 'other' system settings "The action is not supported by this backend. Please report a bug as this should not have happened. Provides postscript-driver not supported"?
<frankcox679> I never had a permission problem with a printer
<sardior> I never did until I upgraded to 11.10
<frankcox679> Are you trying to hook up local or network?
<sardior> network
<sui2> normally when you install ubuntu you can setup multiple partitions (one for boot for instance and one for everything else) ... how do you do that if you want to move boot to a different partition though? where do i change these settings
<frankcox679> sui -the partition manager allows that -gparted-is it installed?
<prince_jammys> sardior: see if this is relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/436544
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 436544 in cups (Ubuntu) "Printing fails with 'cups-insecure-filter'" [Undecided,Invalid]
<sardior> looking now prince_jammys
<stepnjump> Something is weird. I created a new profile and when I go to the new profile and try to run let's say thunderbird or opera browser, my system hangs
<frankcox679> If you are hooking up a network printer it should be done from samba
<frankcox679> sui2 -is gparted installed?
<bobot> hey everyone
<sui2> frankcox679: i actually need to do it via the command line (automate)
<frankcox679> hey
<bobot> i am checking an alternative internet explorer in Linux
<frankcox679> you can do it from gparted or parted _commandline}
<stepnjump> I deleted a file using rm, what is the best way to attempt to recover it? Was under ext4
<bobot> do you have an idea for me ? please
<sardior> prince_jammys, it would apply if it were not for the fact that my wife's computer was a clean install and I couldn't get it working either.
<frankcox679> best bet with IE is to set up virtual box
<sui2> frankcox679: awesome. i see it in gparted. will look up /try and figure out how to do it via command line.
<wadkar> how do I run a script which requires some commands as root and some as normal user ?
<prince_jammys> sardior: tell us the exact error message you get
<sardior> I then made the mistake of using the proprietary drivers I got from samsung, but that was only after I kept getting the backend error
<wadkar> if I run the entire script as sudo ./myScript.sh , commands which should be run as normal user are also run as root
<frankcox679> all you have to do in gparted is hit change -it;s self explanatory from tyher
<bobot> virtualbox ,right ? can i emule directly my windows partition on linux ?
<prince_jammys> sardior: it looks like some people in that URL were able to correct that.
<sardior> I will try their solutions... hang on.
<frankcox679> I guess my problem was the install disk was burnt to quickly-when I remembered to set the speed the problem vanished
<conntrack> I'm trying to plugin an ubuntu desktop machine to a hub but I only have ethernet cable with only 2wires. Can I use this link?
<TACPILOT> conntrack: should be usable as long as it is a network cable
<sasank> hi guys
<conntrack> TACPILOT: Not sure I found it by surprise. Never seen it before. I'll check.
<sasank> where can i get linux comiler
<somsip> sasank: are you gong to do all of the same questions as yesterday then?
<somsip> *going
<TACPILOT> sasank: gcc is one of the main linux compilers
<sasank> where can i get gcc
<TACPILOT> in console type      sudo apt-get install gcc
<TACPILOT> it will then be installed on your system
<sasank> which is the site to learn game programming
<alban> k
<TACPILOT> tons of languages u need to decide what type of gaming u want to code and research that
<Linuxnut> Any body out there know how to set up a honeypot
<sasank> plese tell me a site to learn game programming
<frankcox679> honeypot?
<fatum> sasank:  I recommend looking into http://sfml-dev.org.  It's extremely easy to use and setup.
<sasank> is any body a computer programmer
<TACPILOT> Linuxnut: remember her birthday
<Linuxnut> In computer terminology, a honeypot is a trap set to detect, deflect, or in some manner counteract attempts at unauthorized use of information systems. Generally it consists of a computer, data, or a network site that appears to be part of a network, but is actually isolated and monitored, and which seems to contain information or a resource of value to attackers.
<ikonia> we know what a honey pot is
<sasank> can somebody teach me linux
<trukosh> Hi, i'm searching for a simple tool, that watches for config changes and archives the file. Kind of automatic version control.
<ikonia> sasank: sorry no, however https://help.ubuntu.com is a good introduction to ubuntu
<fatum> On my ircd-irc2 server, how could I set it up so that my bot could authenticate and become a "global operator?"  My bot will kind of act like "NickServ"
<llutz_> trukosh: etckeeper
<ViperVenom> Hi I burned the Ubuntu iso to a CD and when it boots a purple screen comes up with a picture of a keyboard, an equal sign, and a stick figure. After awhile, my screen starts flashing red/green/blue/white/black and the CD drive is going crazy scanning really fast. Is this normal, because after a minute of this going on I decided to force shutdown.
<frankcox679> sure - look for the file called users guide and read it
<trukosh>  llutz_ Thanks!
<sasank> what is a template
<frankcox679> a template can be many things-what program?
<Linuxnut> Well im working on a netwok of openvz virtual servers i want to use the whole network as a honeypot the pipe the data to splunk
<sasank> which is the best gamin site
<Linuxnut> For lerning game programing look for bucky on youtube.com
<ikonia> sasank: none are ubuntu support questions, try #defocus for general chatter
<almoxarife> ViperVenom: no, it does not, I would question the integrity of the cd, it may be bad
<frankcox679> sasank Linux is not paticularly a gaming platform
<conntrack> No it won't
<almoxarife> frankcox679: ps3=linux
<ViperVenom> it wouldn't be a problem with my computer would it
<Linuxnut> I wonder how many of us have a windows just for gaming and watching netflicks
<sardior> prince_jammys: no, changing permissions, nor deleting the samsung drivers worked. I now get the error: "There was a problem printing document 'Test Page' (job 108): 'Stopping job because the sheduler(sic) could not execute the backend.'.
<sasank> eventually,i was playing a game where it often happens that while playin , the system shuts down automatically and after when frther on ,it comes with a message saying"start windows naormally"
<frankcox679> you can play games on linux and run emulators but that is not its main focus
<ViperVenom> Does Ubuntu work on a Raid 0 setup, could that be causing the problem
<theishi> is there any good alternatives to firefox. I am looking for something stable that doesn't require the mouse. Any recommendations?
<frankcox679> format drive c
<almoxarife> theishi: chrome/chromium?
<Linuxnut> lynx dont use a mouse
<somsip> theishi: vimprobable could be...interesting?
<sasank> how can i increase my download speed in limux
<frankcox679> Opera is fast, no more stable though
<Linuxnut> Use lynx its the best browser
<frankcox679> download speed is primarily affected by connection
<frankcox679> if you mean for browsing cut off the images
<sasank> how can i get gcc i linux
<anli_> Why is synaptic giving me a two versions old eclipse?
<anli_> When I use the software install feature in it, I find software thats uninstallable
<frankcox679> sasank-you can download and install gcc from synaptic or software manager
<Firefishe> Does anyone here, using lubuntu/lxde, know how to completely purge all configuration files so a particular user has a completely virgin lxde/lubuntu desktop environment.  (I know this is #lubuntu or #lxde, they're just quiet.)
<Firefishe> I'm on 11.10
<prashant_123456> using nautilus 3.2.1 but cannot view details of files in explorer
<sasank> does it comes in ubuntu system
<Firefishe> isn't rather
<sasank> what is a doc file
<Linuxnut>  I wonder if one could run IE in wine
<Firefishe> sasank: That's a microsoft word file
<Firefishe> sasank: filename.doc
<frankcox679> lubuntu is built on ubuntu so the same method will work
<Firefishe> frankcox679: is that for me?
<frankcox679> y
<Firefishe> frankcox679: What is the method?
<sasank> similar to doc how a software(e.g c++) can be represented
<frankcox679> I have never done that but if you can
<Firefishe> frankcox679: No, I'm asking how to do it.
<frankcox679> 't find the instructions in Lubuntu the Ubuntu instructions will work
<frankcox679> do you have the Ununtu manual?
<sasank> im very weak in software programming/how can i master it?
<Firefishe> frankcox679: I've completely purged my system of all lubuntu* and lxde* files, then reinstalled lxde only.  I created a new user, and logged into lxde; all is fine.  However, my primary user still has issues, such as gui artifacting and graphics corruption.
<frankcox679> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> sasank: not something we can help you with here
<sasank> how
<rainbowwarrior> hello , i am using Ubuntu 11.10 on a Compaq Presario CQ60 ( amd 64 bit ) and every now and then my screen seems to flicker anyone got any idea what this is and how i can stop this from happening please ?
<frankcox679> you are over my head--I keep my data separate and it takes 15 minutes to do a clean install
<DarsVaeda> what is the easiest way to end processes in unity?
<sasank> which books can i chose for learning php
<share> right now menu grub is hidden at boot, how can I make it appear??
<share> whats the key combination?
<DarsVaeda> in gnome there was a panel app
<llutz_> sasank:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?  if not, please use #defocus for your random stuff
<frankcox679> sasank why don't you do a search for a channel about programing, this is ubuntu help
<Linuxnut> Can anybody help me setup a network of openvz servers that act as one larg honeypot that records everyting and pipe's everything to splunk
<somsip> frankcox679: because he's trolling
<frankcox679> I know
<ajah> which script i should disable in /etc/init.d/ so wh3n ubuntu is booting not to start configuration my network connection
<frankcox679> just did not think being rude in return would help
<sasank> is ubuntu the best operating system
<frankcox679> tempting though :}
<sardior> nope, still cannot get the printer working. It's been 1 1/2 months now. I am just about through with Ubuntu.
<somsip> frankcox679: it's up to the mods to kick him if they see fit. Easy to add himj to the ignore list
<llutz_> ajah: /etc/init/networking
<sasank> where can i download c++ compiler
<RaTTuS> stop trolling sasank please
<DarsVaeda> just ignore it and it will go away
<frankcox679> sasank Ubuntu is actually a demon that went digital
<sardior> bye
<Linuxnut> I cant seem to find help with my honeypot network anywhere has any of you used honeyd
<sasank> how can we compare windows with ubuntu
<stimpie> the key combo <ctrl> <alt> <num9> does not result in a window in the upper right corner, but a top window.  I have checked the  settings of the grid plugin in the compiz settings manager and it is mapped correct.
<prashant_123456> for a new user which should i use kde or gnome ??
<airtonix> gnome
<llutz_> prashant_123456: whatever you want
<almoxarife> prashant_123456: both? run a hybrid
<airtonix> why stop at both, run all the shells
<TACPILOT> prefer gnome
<sasank> is there any program which is interresting to work on it
<airtonix> sasank: plank?
<rainbowwarrior> hello, what is the best bluetooth software to find my samsung galaxy mobile phone device on Ubuntu 11.10 please ?
<prashant_123456> almoxarife, actually in gnome i cannot change border windows ubuntu 11.10
<airtonix> prashant_123456: actually in gnome i can change window frame themes in ubuntu 11.10
<stimpie> prashant_123456, gnome is simpler but kde has more settings to tweak
<almoxarife> prashant_123456: border windows?
<sasank> what is plank
<prashant_123456> almoxarife, border windows i.e themes just like
<airtonix> sasank: simpler version of docky, and potential successor to docky
<airtonix> sasank: written in vala, and therefore not written in mono, and therefore ....
<Linuxnut> Still know help im in 10 difrent irc's sombody help me setup honeyd : |
<Linuxnut> *no
<prashant_123456> almoxarife, themes in gnome
<sasank> what i have to learn first while learning php
<almoxarife> prashant_123456: I don't have that issue, not sure how to help
<prashant_123456> almoxarife, ok
<leoquant> is it possible to remove vinagre without breaking the ubuntu desktop, is it by default installed by the way?
<kopytko> siema
<kopytko> siema eniuuu
<sasank> is php a editor
<kopytko> na wałbrzych
<DaZ> sasank: it's a language :x
<kopytko> hi all
<kopytko> :D
<theishi> almoxarife: I have tried chrome, but firefox handles mousless browsing better
<almoxarife> leoquant: breaking desktop is not the end of the world, you lose the binder to a lot of other apps true, as to removing anything in particular, you get to decide how broke you want it to get
<almoxarife> theishi: cool
<sasank> where can i get php compiler
<ubuntu> Hi evryone :D
<kopytko> i dont have linux lol
<ubuntu> Kurwqa !!
<almoxarife> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1574 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<frankcox679> I can sell it to you kopytko
<Gentoo64> theishi, heard of vimium?
<theishi> somsip: very cool I am looking into it now
<DaZ> sasank: php doesn't compile
<DaZ> at least not normally
<theishi> Gentoo64: no... looking into it now
<Gentoo64> http://vimium.github.com/
<kopytko> jakis polak here?:d
<somsip> theishi: I use vim but this looks a bit extreme for me :) Glad it may be of use to you
<wildc4rd> out of interest, in 11.10 in 'classic view' how do I remove a shortcut from the launcher bar?
<DaZ> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<greenit> hi, should i install openjdk7 when i want to use java7? in some websites they say that openjdk6 has the latest java-version... i am confused o.O
<Linuxnut> How do i setup a High interaction honeypot on ubuntu
<frankcox679> anyone installed Stalrium? It is way cool! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVLNpdmHo-U
<llutz_> Linuxnut: install honeyd, check sample configs at honeyd.org
<kopytko> PAWEŁ RZĄDZI!!!:d
<ubuntu> Can some one tell me why do you use this fucking Linux  ?;/
<almoxarife> frankcox679: !ot
<theishi> Gentoo64: I think i tried that a while back...cant be sure... maybe i will give it another go
<Gentoo64> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pinacolada> elo ;D
<Pinacolada> Paweł wyłącz czat ;D
<sasank> how ca i write php programming
<frankcox679> almoxarife ?
<iceroot> sasank: with an editor
<iceroot> sasank: #php
<Gentoo64> ubuntu, but. lots of reasons
<woogi> how do i get the "make startup disk" program recognize the blank dvd so i can create a startup disk?
<frankcox679> sasank-number 2 pencil\
<kopytko> lUBIE PLACKI
<almoxarife> frankcox679: spam dude
<Pinacolada> Paweł wyłącz czat :D
<DaZ> sasank: setup apache with php, or just get php interpreter and write it as any other script, with sheband and everything
<frankcox679> need to slow done on the joy juice almo
<sasank> where can get the php editor
<iceroot> sasank: every editor you like
<woogi> no one can help me?
<iceroot> sasank: vim, emacs, gedit, kate and so on
<kopytko> WOOGI HOW CAN I HELP YOU?
<Gentoo64> sasank, things like that you google
<woogi> why the caps, man?
<woogi> am i bothering you?
<kopytko> SRY
<kopytko> sry
<sant> sasank, medit is the best editor )
<kopytko> ;]
<sasank> which editor does linux free in os
<woogi> how do i get the "make startup disk" program recognize the blank dvd so i can create a startup disk?
<iceroot> sasank: what?
<Gentoo64> sasank, i take it you're not trolling
<kopytko> idk
<frankcox679> woogi -the disk should be automatically recognized-which burning program are you using?
<llutz_> iceroot: Gentoo64 it is a troll
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> boring
<iceroot> llutz_: i am not sure if it is a troll of if he is just "slow"
<almoxarife> woogi: does any other app see the cd/dvd drive?
<woogi> it just says make startup disk
<iceroot> llutz_: but when you think its a troll fell free to kick him
<woogi> ubuntu does
<sasank> which compiler does python has
<llutz_> iceroot: scroll back 60min, just a poor little troll
<somsip> iceroot: he was slow with exactly the same style of questions yesterday
<iceroot> somsip: yes i know him from yesterday
<en1gma> how do i check my current kernel .config?
<frankcox679> did you put in a disk and hit ok/
<llutz_> !who | frankcox679
<ubottu> frankcox679: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<somsip> iceroot: I remember you replying to him then. I wondered why you were doing it again today...
<iceroot> sasank: this is the ubuntu-support-channel, if you have technical ubuntu-questions feel free to ask, if not please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<en1gma> i looked in /boot but i dont see a .config
<frankcox679> ok ubotu
<faLUCE> hi. How can I update my system from command line without invoking the gui based update-manager?
<Gentoo64> en1gma, try /usr/src/linuc
<woogi> i'm trying to make a startup disk so i can install ubuntu as my sole os. no more windows!
<Gentoo64> en1gma, try /usr/src/linux
<en1gma> Gentoo64 ok thanks lemme check
<Gentoo64> en1gma, or zcat /proc/config.gz
<en1gma> well my headers are athere
<Gentoo64> if ubuntu uses that
<frankcox679> you cannot make a startup disk untill you install ubuntu
<ubuntu> Szmera pedale
<ubuntu> Can some one tell me why do you use this fucking Linux  ?;/
<ubuntu> Can some one tell me why do you use this fucking Linux  ?;/
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woogi> i have it installed, am running it now
<almoxarife> woogi: you don't need a start disk, you need the install disk
<kuchar> jar
<en1gma> Gentoo64 it dont recognize command zcat
<sasank> what is sun system ?is it a system
<en1gma> lemme browse to that location
<Gentoo64> en1gma, hmm ok. is it in /usr/src/linux?
<iceroot> sasank: stop being offtopic please, else you will be kicked
<Gentoo64> ls -a /usr/src/linux
<iceroot> sasank: we told you very often what this channel is about
<llutz_> en1gma: less /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<woogi> but the ubuntu site insrtucts that I can burn a startup disk , reboot and have the sd format my hd and install ubuntu as my one and only os
<sasank> sry
<en1gma> llutz that worky
<frankcox679> woogi - you can use the Live Cd if you ever need a startup disk-don;t worry about it -it has nothing to do with your issue
<en1gma> thanks Gentoo64 and llutz
<llutz_> en1gma: sure
<woogi> yes it does.
<Linuxnut> Can i install linux on my commodore 64
<frankcox679> LinuxMint-sure- cat linux -basic linux etc
<almoxarife> for the love of god, someone clean house!
<Sterist> anyone know how to remove the chromium daily repository?
<llutz_> almoxarife: +1
<woogi> windows has crashed and burned. i installed ubuntu using wubi and with windows corrupted i want to wipe my hd clean and install ubuntu only
<almoxarife> Sterist: using synaptic?
<frankcox679> wwogi -do you not want windows on your machine-that is what is seemed to me
<Gentoo64> woogi, wipe it thtne...
<RaTTuS> woogi - use the install cd and start again from scrath
<Sterist> almoxarife any method i guess, i tried unchecking them in the Other Software menu and that apparently doesnt work
<frankcox679> rattus is correct -start over
<woogi> i cannot make the install cd b/c this startup disk program doesnt recognize it
<Gentoo64> woogi, do you want cd or usb
<almoxarife> Sterist: should have worked if you unchecked and then 'updated'
<Gentoo64> for cd use brasero or whatever cd birner
<RaTTuS> woogi http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<frankcox679> woogi-or you can format the windows partition -fix grub and use the partition for another Linux install if you want
<woogi> i have it on usb but when i reboot the usb isnt recogniozed by my computer as being a startup disk
<Sterist> almoxarife meaning update manager?
<Gentoo64> woogi, i think unetbooting is the most common one, although they should all work
<RaTTuS> woogi make sure that your bios is set to boot from usb drives
<frankcox679> woogi- a startup disk is to get a broken system to boot-not to install
<sasank> how can i increase my download speed in linux
<woogi> i cant access my bios RaTTuS
<llutz_> !ops | sasank keeps trolling
<ubottu> sasank keeps trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Gentoo64> sasank, dont you get bored lol
<woogi> that wld be easiest
<Sterist> sasank get a better internet connection lol
<RaTTuS> woogi why not? what hardware are you running
<almoxarife> Sterist: I thought you were talking about synaptic, not sure where the refrsh is done on 'update-manager' , but a refresh is needed yes
<iceroot> llutz_: ah i thought you are op too
<frankcox679> woogi how did you install Ubuntu to the USB
<Linuxnut> sasank you cant
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<woogi> i have a sony vaio
<llutz_> iceroot: unfortunately not :)
<Myrtti> well that was easier way to handle it
<woogi> yes frank. i make a sd on my usb.
<woogi> made
<Gentoo64> no doubt sasank will be back
<frankcox679> woogi -what program did you use to install the LiveCd to usb
<frankcox679> you cant just copy it and expect it to boot
<woogi> i didnt =)
<frankcox679> that is your problem-one of them anyway
<almoxarife> woogi: perhaps you can explain what you want to achieve?
<frankcox679> Do you have a dvd drive?
<woogi> yes
<Gentoo64> woogi, if you have a cd drive and a cd / dvd. use that its more reliable
<Gentoo64> if not try ubetbootin
<frankcox679> almo -he wants to wipe the drive and install Ubuntu as the onnly os
<woogi> ty
<woogi> cldnt have said it better myself
<frankcox679> the easiest way is to burn the iso to the dvd and boot that way
<woogi> but just burning it, copying it, doesnt make a sd does it?
<frankcox679> booting fron USB can be a pain
<woogi> yes it is
<Gentoo64> woogi, with a cd / dvd it does
<Gentoo64> just born the iso to it and itll boot
<Gentoo64> burn*
<frankcox679> if you burn the iso file you will have a livecd woogi
<frankcox679> Woogi-it will not only boot but you can actually run the os from the dvd
<woogi> so if i copy the iso file to dvd and reboot...then what?
<almoxarife> woogi: I will assume you don't have ubuntu, if you do, use start-up-disk creator to place the iso and bootup on a usb or cd/dvd, if you don't have ubuntu, windows? burn the iso to a cd/dvd, you want to wipe the disk clean??? in the install choose 'all of it' ' the whole thing' I forget what the option is
<Gentoo64> woogi, burn the iso to dvd, boot the dvd and itll run ubuntu from ram, and you can install it while its running
<frankcox679> woogi-use Brasero  to burn the iso
<share> only text at boot without splash right? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Gentoo64> woogi, on windows when you boot the dvd, it runs the setup. on most linux it runs the actual os straight away
<Gentoo64> and you install it from there
<woogi> windows is dead in the water
<woogi> no mas windows
<Gentoo64> do you have any way of burning the dvd?
<frankcox679> woogi-ubuntu still works right?
<almoxarife> woogi: guess you will need to wait, run along now
<frankcox679> use brasero in Ubuntu to burn the iso to disk
<Sterist> almoxarife i removed the source and key then reloaded and it's still there in the software center
<woogi> yes. i'm using ubuntu right now, an install from wubi, meaning i'm still in the windows fog somewhere
<Sterist> almoxarife what kind of black magic is this?
<greenit> any1 knows hot to set qbittorrent as standard torrent program in 11.10?
<Gentoo64> woogi, well you know what to do
<frankcox679> look for a program called brasero woogi
<woogi> i have it
<woogi> thatnks for the help
<almoxarife> Sterist: I would assume its there, there is a chrome version avail without ppa, but the question is , is it installed?
<frankcox679> it is simple -just burn the iso and your in business
<frankcox679> yw
<woogi> and almoxarife, you can kiss my ass, you little lamer!
<almoxarife> woogi: was that a question?
<almoxarife> woogi: no!
<greenit> !language | woogi
<ubottu> woogi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sterist> almoxarife chrome was completely removed prior to removing the source + key, and after the reload the "chromium daily" category is still in the software center and the chromium version is exactly the same
<almoxarife> Sterist: removing the ppa does nothing to the one avail normally
<Gentoo64> Sterist, whats wrong with chromium daily?
<greenit> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Sterist> gentoo64 flash is disabled in it
<Gentoo64> shouldnt be..
<Sterist> well it is lol
<Gentoo64> it dont come with flash btw
<almoxarife> Sterist: I am not sure what to expect in 'software center', I don't use it, if you have 'synaptic' avail, and want to look for it?
<Gentoo64> i hope you know lol
<Sterist> gentoo64 chromium has flash integrated lol google partnered with adobe for that
<Gentoo64> Sterist, chrome does
<Gentoo64> chromium dont
<Sterist> same thing ..?
<Gentoo64> no
<Gentoo64> chromium is the raw open source version
<Gentoo64> that google hasnt modified
<Gentoo64> you need to install flash
<Gentoo64> manually
<Sterist> gentoo64 will you be my aide? lol
<almoxarife> Gentoo64: there is a pckg for flash
<Gentoo64> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jasonmsp> hey all.  is it possible to ssh into my machine and launch the GUI frontend from another computer?
<Gentoo64> isk what the pacjage is called lol
<XeiaieX> hallo jeden
<Sterist> gentoo64 i did that when i first installed ubuntu 2 years ago
<Gentoo64> try it again
<almoxarife> jasonmsp: yes,
<jasonmsp> almoxarife: link?
<almoxarife> !info putty | jasonmsp
<ubottu> jasonmsp: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.61-1 (oneiric), package size 322 kB, installed size 820 kB
<jasonmsp> putty is windows..  either way.  once I ssh in how do I launch the frontend GUI?
<dr_willis> jasonmsp:  on the remote or locally?
<almoxarife> jasonmsp: what is it you want to run?
<jasonmsp> the frontend GUI
<dr_willis> that means nothing to us jason
<almoxarife> jasonmsp: nautilus will allow you to do pretty much anything
<jasonmsp> dr_willis: sorry..  I want to see my desktop like I am sitting in front of my computer at the house.
<almoxarife> jasonmsp: what you are wanting is remote-desktop?
<jasonmsp> almoxarife: yes
<dr_willis> jasonmsp:  use vnc. or xming on windows
<jasonmsp> then the more difficult question is, can that be done from a mac?
<dr_willis> you want a remote desktop
<jasonmsp> dr_willis: yes
<ewook> morning. I'm a bit lost. Need to 'extract' the last installed .deb files from apt (ie, from the cache), any pointers how to do that?
<almoxarife> jasonmsp: the machine you want into needs to be setup to allow you in first, then its cake
<stephenh> hello, i've extended a drive in vmware, how can i make linux see the change without a reboot?
<dr_willis> vnc,freenx,xming, and others...
<almoxarife> jasonmsp: I assume its also a desktop, not server
<jasonmsp> almoxarife: i can ssh into my machine and get a command prompt from anywhere.  iptables is setup to let me in and everyone else out.
<jasonmsp> almoxarife: yes it is a desktop
<DaZ> stephenh: doesn't cfdisk see the change?
<stephenh> every page i've read thus far says a reboot is required :/
<stephenh> nope
<stephenh> i thought partprobe would do the trick, but it hasn't..
<stephenh> i would rather extend the vmdk and then extend partition
<Gentoo64> stephenh, why not just reboot?
<stephenh> otherwise option 2 is to add a new drive into lvm
<stephenh> cause sometimes you don't want to reboot...
<DaZ> i think you'll have to add another drive :c
<stephenh> there must be a way
<DaZ> somehow.
<stephenh> if windows can do it
<stephenh> linux must be able to
<stephenh> :/
<Gentoo64> yeah but major changes people just reboot normally
<FloodBot1> stephenh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaZ> hum
<ewook> nevermind, belived that they weren't the files in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<almoxarife> jasonmsp: use ssh to get  a 'gnome-terminal'
<stephenh> Gentoo64: extending a drive is not a major change
<DaZ> but it doesn't happen often.
<Gentoo64> stephenh, remount it?
<stephenh> remount a / partition?
<DaZ> yup
<stephenh> DaZ: sure
<DaZ> mount -o remount,rw /
<DaZ> but i don't know how this resizing actually works though :x
<stephenh> DaZ: that's not going to reread dev/sda..
<jasonmsp> almoxarife: getting in isn't the problem.  let me explain in more detail.  I don't think I am being clear.  I am in country A and my ubuntu desktop is in country B.  I regularly access my machine by SSH and have never need to do anything outside of that.  Now I want to access evolution/thunderbird, but since that is not a command line program, I would like to get to it from the machine I am siting at presently.
<dr_willis> you enlarged the virtual disk. then used gparted to enlarge the filesystem
<stephenh> got it :)
<stephenh> echo 1 > /sys/class/scsi_device/2\:0\:0\:0/device/rescan
<stephenh> :)
<llutz_> jasonmsp: ssh -X host    then just run "thunderbird". needs x-server at your local machine runnig
<jasonmsp> llutz_: thanks!
<dr_willis> jasonmsp:  install xming on windows. it lets you ssh to and display remote apps locally
<almoxarife> jasonmsp: via ssh, can you open a gnome terminal?
<llutz_> jasonmsp: x-forwarding is what you want
<llutz_> uppercase X rather
<sectorzero> when will virtualbox version 4.1.6 be available for ubuntu
<jasonmsp> dr_willis: i think that is what I am looking for.
<jasonmsp> all: thanks
<iceroot> !info virtualbox precise
<ubottu> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<almoxarife> sectorzero: is it up on the website?
<manish_> hello
<sectorzero> almoxarife: i am not sure but its available on winbox
<manish_> actually during installation of any software package dpkg is intrupting this error is coming i tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but not solved
<manish_> plz any one help me out
<manish_> i am using ubuntu 11.10
<manish_> no one is there to solve my problem please help me out
<dusf> could running aticonfig and uninstalling and reinstalling a driver from linux make changes to the hardware so that there would be no sound in linux AND windows xp? i know the card has some sound capabilities, but i use the vga port instead of hdmi
<stephenh> dusf: no
<stephenh> that's just crazy talk
<dusf> damn it
<axtheb> manish_: which problem, precisely?
<dusf> stephenh: i'm hoping my sound hasn't failed completely on the motherboard
<stephenh> dusf: doubt it
<manish_> axtheb: actually during installation of thundirbird and other soft package dpkg is intruppting i tried the following command but not solved plaese help me out
<stephenh> manish_: how long has this happened?
<dusf> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<manish_> stephenh: from three days
<vlt> Hello. How can I (as root) logout a user?
<stephenh> manish_: when did you install?
<stephenh> vlt: kill their session
<manish_> stephenh: after running that command my pc get restarted automatically
<stephenh> vlt: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-kill-and-logout-users.html
<stephenh> ta da
<zabomber> anyone know if ajaxterm is broken in 11.10?
<stephenh> manish_: sounds like a lot of effort.. time for a reinstall
<zabomber> i can't find etc/init.d/ajaxterm after i apt-get install
<zabomber> and i need it to edit the server port
<zabomber> and start it etc
<Sterist> gentoo64 do you know how to acquire the Native Client plugin in chromium?
<manish_> stephenh: reinstally os u r saying that
<stephenh> manish_: yes
<dusf> stephenh: my ati card has sound capabilities
<manish_> stephenh: sorry reinstalling os
<stephenh> zabomber: lul
<stephenh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm   it's a website, not an application
<dusf> stephenh: http://pastebin.com/iHsvEtge
<zabomber> stephenh: lul @ your noobness
<vlt> stephenh: Thanks. "skill" seems to be outdated but I found "pkill" instead.
<manish_> stephenh: yesterday , every day
<zabomber> stephenh its a python application that runs as website
<zabomber> stephenh: it allows remote SSH via a browser to you ubuntu machine
<stephenh> zabomber: i know
<stephenh> i'm reading the documentation
<stephenh> it runs as a website in apache
<manish_> stephenh: please any other way to solve it out
<Anomie21> Does anyone know why my images/price aren't loading here? http://ablemagazine.co.uk/store/ (using cart66)
<stephenh> manish_: are you installing from usb?  i had problems with that.. worked fine when i did it from cd  (i still don't know why)
<zabomber> stephenh: than why lul? you apt-get install it. its supposed to add config and autostartup... it does in 11.04 backwards but not 11.10
<stephenh> zabomber: it's a website.. when do you 'auto start' a vhost in a webserver?
<stephenh> and i lul cause within the first 3 links on google for 'ajaxterm' i get the page explaining how it works and how to mod the config
<stephenh> i didn't even need to google 'ajexterm change port'
<stephenh> :/
<manish_> stephenh: i already intsalled with ubuntu cd
<manish_> stephenh: i hav tried in text mode and clear my cache as well as configured dpkg but again dropbox is automatically installing after sometime my pc get restarted
<zabomber> stephenh: it's a python script NOT A WEBSITE... using Apache is an option and do yourself a favour and install it in 11.10 or stfu
<zabomber> stephenh: youll see EXACTLY what i mean
<stephenh> lollies ok
<stephenh> well good luck!
<zabomber> stephenh: do yourself and this channel a favour. the next time someone asks for a hand, instead of luling about "thinking" you know whats going on just stfu and save the environment from your keystrokes
<stephenh> instead of luling about thinking?
<stephenh> if you spent more time reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm instead of ranting at me you could have your app working now :/
<stephenh> and i'm not going to install it, cause i'd just follow the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm and then see it work :/
<zabomber> stephenh: #Ubuntu is my last stop for help
<zabomber> the doco is outdated
<stephenh> ok
<zabomber> for 11.10
<stephenh> fair enough
<stephenh> i'm going to install it
<zabomber> and i know 11.10 broke it because i just upgraded from 11.04
<stephenh> if it works i'm getting one more lul :)
<zabomber> ...
<stephenh> ok
<stephenh> ah, i'm running 11.04 on this box
<goddard> how do I disable the vesa driver?
<stephenh> i wouldn't think it would change very much though?
<zabomber> it does
<zabomber> in 11.10
<zabomber> its like the repo is bust or install script
<zabomber> because it doesnt setup auto start, add it to services etc
<zabomber> and even if i fix that
<stephenh> goddard: vga=normal
<zabomber> i just get a black line with the top ajaxmenu and a big grey screen
<stephenh> zabomber: but it looks like a script called when someone opens the site
<stephenh> not a continuously running process
<zabomber> nah...
<zabomber> its has to be a continuously running process to service 8022 port...
<zabomber> something has to be listening on that port
<zabomber> and thats the python script which is ajaxterm
<stephenh> :|
<zabomber> Apache2 is irrelevant as is "locks" down the access to Ajaxterm
<zabomber> *it
<stephenh> ok
<zabomber> check
<zabomber> install it in 11.04
<stephenh> what if you just run the .py?
<stephenh> it's easy to build a startup script
<zabomber> and run netstat -an | grep python or netstat -an | grep 8022
<zabomber> i have
<zabomber> it runs fine
<stephenh> and it works?
<zabomber> ....
<zabomber> no...
<FloodBot1> zabomber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zabomber> it just shows the menu at the top and the rest of ajaxterm is grey
<ghasemi> Good day all , how to edit menut list in grub 2 ? there was  /boot/grub/menu.lst before but seems it's not anymore ...
<simulation> guys i have setup a ubuntu server for production development, and i want to use .htaccess for each directory but even i have added allo override direction but it ignores it
<simulation> what is the issue with .htaccess for ubuntu server ? :S
<zabomber> !.htaccess
<zabomber> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ManDay> Is it possible to boot from LiveUSB and install programs on the LiveUSB persistently?
<ManDay> Make the LiveUSB completely persistent, that is
<somsip> simulation: there isn't one. There is possibly an issue with how you have set it up. Can you give more details. Permissions, and directories of virtual hosts, for example?
<goddard> how can i check and see if vesa is disabled?
<Sling> want to change system hostname, ive changed /etc/hostname /etc/resolv.conf /etc/hosts, I see ubuntu no longer uses hostname.sh, how do i 're-read' it?
<RaTTuS> Sling http://www.subvs.co.uk/ubuntu_change_hostname_computer_name
<Sling> RaTTuS: using oneiric, it doesn't have hostname.sh
<Sling> RaTTuS: /etc/hostname is symlinked to /lib/init/upstart-job
<Sling> let me see
<RaTTuS> Sling actually - editing /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts should be enough -
<RaTTuS> you will ahve to reboot though
<share> Login Screen makes Ubuntu load slower.
<share> oops
<share> *automatic login makes Ubuntu load slower*
<share> Ubuntu Maverick
<Sling> RaTTuS: ah, the upstart script just does hostname -b -F /etc/hostname
<RaTTuS> how are you mesuaring speed ?
<Sling> that fixed it in runtime
<share> RaTTuS: with bootchart
<goddard> ok i cant get vesa to stop loading and messing with my nvidia driver
<Sling> saves me a reboot :)
<RaTTuS> Sling ;-p
<share> with automatic login it takes more 3/4 seconds
<RaTTuS> share - looks fine on my systems but ......
<share> it always shows a message about recovering sda7
<share> which is home
<share> but only shows that for 2secs
<RaTTuS> ^ how do you shut down? share - cleanly?
<share> RaTTuS: using the GUI ^
<RaTTuS> kk - should be fine ...:(
<share> it shutdowns in 2 seconds
<share> or less.
<RaTTuS> share - try open a terminal and type sudo sync ;; sudo shutdown - r now and see if that does the same recovering message
<share> I set wallpaper to default and Im using custom wallpaper in login screen.
<RaTTuS> eek - back in 20mins
<dalek_> This java app wants to know the path to my browser so it can launch it when I click on a link in the app. Where do I find the firefox binary so I can make the java app point to it?
<share> "sync - flush file system buffers" meaning?
<ManDay> and completely aut
<ManDay> Is it possible to boot from LiveUSB and install programs on the LiveUSB persistently?
<share> no, what you want is persistent usb
<dalek_> I am looking at  ~/.mozilla/.firefox but all I see is a .ini file and .csv file? Where is firefox's actual binary?
<Driiper> Finally a wild server appears on the internet!
<share> dalek_: /usr/bin/firefox
<share> dalek_: type whereis firefox
<eniac1> Hello fellow Ubuntu users
<share> hi
<dalek_> share, thank you - I forgot about the whereis command
<ManDay> share: why not?
<eniac1> Ubuntu is good but I like Debian also
<share> ManDay: because livecd is the same thing as livecd
<share> you'll lose configuration after reboot
<ManDay> share: What?
<share> liveusb* sry
<share> :D
<ManDay> So?
<skilz> how do I change my hostname?
<share> if it's "live" is not persistent!
<share> skilz: sudo hostname hostname-you-want
<ManDay> share: Persuading logic....
<eniac1> hostname " "
<ManDay> </sarcasm>
<Driiper> ikonia: if your still here. How would i find out anything with this Ethtool thingy, havent used it before.
<share> skilz: then sudo nano /etc/hosts
<stepnjump> Hi guys, I need to move all my stuff from /home/old_home to my new ~/. Is there a way to move or copy all dirs so I don't have to chown everything one by one?
<share> and change it there
<skilz> that that stay when I reboot?
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to prepare the liveUSB image so that changes can be applied, software installed, from it?
<share> skilz: you also might to logout for some programs work correctly with the new hostname
<share> ManDay: that's not a live usb, it's a persistent usb
<ManDay> Shouldn't be as simple as pre-extracting the squashfs?
<ManDay> share: would you stop that please.
<TACPILOT> Driiper: here is the man page for it http://linux.die.net/man/8/ethtool
<share> !?
<share> ManDay: I am helping you, you are not listening
<ManDay> share: Call it what you want. I'm not concerned with names. I'm trying to get the right technique to MAKE it persistent
<share> ok
<ManDay> I think once the squashfs is extracted it should be possible to write to it, no?
<share> there is UNetbootin
<ManDay> How does it usually work? Is it some type of unionfs?
<Driiper> TACPILOT: yeh i found that page, What i'm trying to achieve is to find out why i cant connect to my Server after a long break (a night etc).  A guy told me to use ethtool but i cant find any use for it. Do you know anything about this tool?
<ManDay> (i mean with the regular liveusb - how come I get no errors installing software on the liveimage)
<zabomber> !rsync stepnjump
<zabomber> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<zabomber> stepnjump use rsync
<share> zabomber: !something | username
<simulation> guys is there any clean way to resolve my windows pc host name on ubuntu ? without adding ip and hostname to hosts file ?
<TACPILOT> sry I dont remember using that tool before
<simulation> i have installed winbind but it still cant resolve my pc name :S
<TACPILOT> Driiper: at command line type   ethtool eth0
<TACPILOT> and see what it returns
<Driiper> TACPILOT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/768818/
<Driiper> TACPILOT: ohh sec, gotta sudo that
<stepnjump> thanks zabomber
<share> stepnjump: what do you want to do?
<Driiper> TACPILOT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/768821/
<tru3fate> can someone help im trying to access windows share files on my home network thru ubuntu 11.10.
<stepnjump> share: Hi guys, I need to move all my stuff from /home/old_home to my new ~/. Is there a way to move or copy all dirs so I don't have to chown everything one by one?
<share> to ~/. (hidden folder) ?
<stepnjump> sudo apt-get install rsync
<stepnjump> ooops sorry
<tru3fate> sorry forgot to mention i have samba install.
<Tzunamii> stepnjump: it depends if your user have the same uid on your new home or not (if it's on the same box or not). If it's on the same box the uid will be the same and you can preserve the permissions while copying with 'cp -Rvp', for instance
<vithos> i'm running xubuntu 11.10 x64 livecd on my laptop. using gddrescue package: sudo ddrescue -v --force /dev/zero /dev/sda ddlog.txt
<almoxarife> tru3fate: how did you install samba?
<vithos> i left it running and watched a tv show. when i moved the mouse to cancel the screensaver, i briefly saw that the ddrescue is almost done, but then the screen went black (still backlit) with the mouse cursor visible (but can't be moved)
<TACPILOT>  Driiper: i not use to deciphering that output. I not see any thing obvious beyond statement regarding permissions.  those could simply mean the option is disabled in the driver
<tru3fate> sudo apt-get
<Driiper> TACPILOT: i just came up with somthing, may it be the BIOS settings that can do this? cuz i get it online after like 1 hour of pinging
<TACPILOT> it wouldnt hurt to verify permissions on the server so that what ever service is to have access after waking
<share> sudo apt-get beer
<TACPILOT> you could have hardware failing
<share> oops
<Driiper> hmm yeah. i will have to check into that. Thank you for your help!
<TACPILOT> is this a wireless adapter ?
<almoxarife> tru3fate: in nautilus, can you see 'sharing' when you right click on a folder within your home folder?
<Driiper> TACPILOT: no its a regular 100mbits port
<tru3fate> yes i can see my share window box
<TACPILOT> k .. has it been woking fine just suddenly going kookie ?
<nyuszika7h> share: It's sudo apt-get install beer :P
<share> ye
<Driiper> TACPILOT: its after i installed 11.10. but im gonna check the BIOS setting IF anything have changed. because there may be a NIC sleep function there.
<almoxarife> tru3fate: you can see the 'win' machine? or you do see the option for 'sharing' within ubuntu?
<TACPILOT> good luck
<tru3fate> i see the win machine
<nyuszika7h> stepnjump: You can recursively chown a folder with `chown -R <folder>'.
<almoxarife> tru3fate: in nautilus, can you see 'sharing' when you right click on a folder within your home folder?
<TACPILOT>  Driiper: here is one thing to try ... log out of normal user .. log in as root .. put to sleep .. then see if it works after awaking ?
<tru3fate> yes sharing optiong
<tru3fate> *option
<almoxarife> tru3fate: pick one to share, it will auto install all you need to share across the network
<TACPILOT> if that works then u have a permissions problem .. else its most likely a hardware problem
<Tzunamii> stepnjump: You can also tar a dir(s) and have it preserve permissions
<tru3fate> its sharing
<almoxarife> tru3fate: ok, issue solved then
<tru3fate> but i still cant access my win machine share folder from my ubuntu box
<share> I've heard reprofiling ureadahead helps to load Ubuntu faster
<almoxarife> tru3fate: can you access the folders on the ubuntu machine from the win machine?
<tru3fate> ohhh
<tru3fate> let me try be right back
<almoxarife> tru3fate: and lastly, the win machine must allow access to its files, via the win method of doing that sort of thing
<Tzunamii> tru3fate: http://www.randyjensenonline.com/blog/connect-ubuntu-810-windows-7-share
<tru3fate> almoxarife: thankyou i can manage that way.
<almoxarife> ubuntu 8.0?
 * conntrack plops off
<share> ?
<Tzunamii> almoxarife: The process is the same
<share> Windows 9
<Bear10> i want to view all files modified on a given date is there a way to do this from CLI
<Bear10> ls -l | grep ...
<Bear10> or something of that nature?
<almoxarife> Tzunamii: that's not the method I see via nautilus
<share> brb
<Tzunamii> heh
<ManDay> Is there any documentation on what effects the "persistent" parameter to the Ubn LiveCD kernel has?
<ManDay> I assume it's handled somwhere in the custom initrd?
<Perolav> Hey guys. A quick newbie question;  Is USB considered a digital or analogue connection(or neither) ?
<Tzunamii> Perolav: USB is a pure digital connection
<Perolav> Tzunamii: Ok, thanks!
<share> ok "recovering journal" is occuring every boot!
<share> what's the problem?
<Tzunamii> share: The device is not cleanly unmounted and/or intermittent HW failure
<share> Tzunamii: HDD is not old
<share> "the partition is misaligned by 1024 bytes" it shows this warning for a long time but that's dude partitioning
<Tzunamii> Could be a faulty HDD from factory. However, I'd recommend booting a LiveCD/DVD/USB and mount and unmount the device/partition once and then do fsck on it. The mount/umount is to write the journal-entries before doing the fsck
<share> due*
<share> Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)
<Tzunamii> If the fsck don't show anything you can just do a S.M.A.R.T. check on it
<share> Tzunamii: can I benchmark the HDD while using it?
<share> I opened Disk Utility
<share> "Disk is healthy" 26º
<Tzunamii> Technically, yes, but it won't show accurate numbers if it's in active use, as you might understand. Also, if it's semi-faulty I don't recommend 'aggrevating' it more than necessary
<share> Tzunamii: I have the disk for over a year, I dont notice any problems with it
<share> maybe the problem is Ubuntu? It shutdowns very quickly.
<Tzunamii> When it comes to mechanical things like HDDs your prior experiences doesn't apply as it can go semi-faulty at any time
<Tzunamii> Just boot a LiveCD and check it out
<KNUBBIG> Hey! I have a folder with a lot of files in it (300k
<KNUBBIG> whoops sorry accidentally hit the enter key
<share> Tzunamii: "recovering journal" appears every boot but only for 2 seconds and then boot proceeds normally. and it's always /dev/sda7 = /home partition misaligned by 1024 bytes
<KNUBBIG> I have a folder with a lot of files in it (300k+) and want to delete all of them. rm tells me /usr/bin/rm: Too many arguments. What can I do?
<Tzunamii> share: Mount it/unmount it several times and see if it produces and error and do a fsck when you're at it for good measure
<share> :p
<share> Tzunamii: my cd drive is broken hehe
<Tzunamii> Use a USB stick then
<share> I would have to format it
<Tzunamii> share: May I suggest you read this thread for more information about your specific error message http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635018  The last entry on the first page.
<share> mine is western digital
<share> and yeah it uses advanced format.
<share> but I do not use windows
<share> and I read somewhere  Ubuntu supported advanced formatting
<share> "since Linux partitioning tools have been changing rapidly over the past year on how they handle alignment."
<ManDay> Is there any documentation on what effects the "persistent" parameter to the Ubn LiveCD kernel has?
<share> Tzunamii: when I partitioned the drive I didn't use random numbers I calculated them and now shows that warning
<RaTTuS> KNUBBIG - open a terminal change to the directory you want to waste and type rm .
<Tzunamii> share: I always manually set the start of the blocks when it comes to the new Advanced Format HDDs. https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/index.html?ca=dgr-lnxw074KB-Disksdth-LX  and  http://linuxconfig.org/linux-wd-ears-advanced-format
<KNUBBIG> RaTTuS: wouldn't that result in the same error message?
<RaTTuS> KNUBBIG try it and see ... then try - rm a*
<KNUBBIG> RaTTuS: thanks, I'll try. The thing with the * also sometimes yields the same error message, tried that already :)
<RaTTuS> also look at xargs
<RaTTuS> KNUBBIG narrow it down more then ... ;-p
<share> Tzunamii: thats advanced
<share> You don't need to worry about it; it is handled automatically.
<Tzunamii> It wasn't handled automagically when I bought my first one
<share> when was that?
<KNUBBIG> RaTTuS: ;p these are timestamps with milliseconds. Narrowing down will take more time than formatting and recreating everything ;p
<share> I bought mine in 2010
<Tzunamii> oh man, I can't remember. I got a WD EARS when it just came out
<Tzunamii> Now you have to excuse me. Time to throw away cash
<share> Tzunamii: I have the same disk
<RaTTuS> KNUBBIG - you may be able to rm -fr direcotry name succesfully
<share> don't you recycle? lol
<KNUBBIG> RaTTuS: I'll try that
<KNUBBIG> thansk
<zabomber> Hi. I have a script that has to start as user "User-Script" i.e. it must be started by that user... how do i get it to start when ubuntu loads?
<RaTTuS> KNUBBIG also look at http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2006-May/083594.html
<zabomber> the user is a non admin user with no shell so he cant login.. usually i su to him to start the script
<raidgh0st> Anyone had any experience with ati radeon hd 6900 and proprit drivers?
<dkannan> using vsftpd (not anonymous) is it possible to make sure that the user is on a particular dir ie not his home dir
<aaa_> how do i stop apache (ubuntu
<aaa_> ?
<raidgh0st> aaa_: you write /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<KNUBBIG> aaa_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<RaTTuS> aaa_ sudo apache stop
<glebihan> aaa_, sudo service apache2 stop
<aaa_> thanks
<KNUBBIG> wow 4 different answers :D
<raidgh0st> KNUBBIG: And the world takes visa;)
<RaTTuS> some may or may not workj
<share> glebihan's is correct
<glebihan> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop is the old sysvinit way
<glebihan> sudo apache stop does not work
<RaTTuS> yeah glebihan is right
<glebihan> "sudo stop apache2" works though
<raidgh0st> glebihan: I like doing things simple.
<glebihan> raidgh0st, yes but the problem is that for a lot of services, that does not work anymore
<raidgh0st> Than you updated me aboute that. Didnt know that.
<zabomber> How do i run as script as a different user?
<zabomber> script.sh
<zabomber> better yet
<KNUBBIG> zabomber: su -c ./script.sh
<zabomber> how do i get the script to run as user "user44" at system start?
<glebihan> zabomber, su user44 -c ./script.sh
<zabomber> ta you genius
<kayson> how do i compile a c program
<glebihan> kayson, use gcc
<kayson> i did
<KNUBBIG> I think that would be gcc file.c
<KNUBBIG> and then ./a.out to execute it
<kayson> when i run the program it tells me access denied
<geirha> kayson: ''gcc -o hello hello.c'' and to run it: ''./hello''
<KNUBBIG> kayson: chmod +x a.out
<kayson> ./hello
<glebihan> kayson, did you specify the output file using the -o option ?
<kayson> yeah
<zabomber> KNUBBIG uh... so "user44" cannot login because its a security risk... i usually su to root than su to "user44" than run the start script.... can i automate this?
<vip_> hi. I looking for gentoo theme/skin for irssi. can someone help me please?
<kayson> like gcc -o hello.c hello
<glebihan> kayson, would the file by any chance be on a fat32 partition ?
<RaTTuS> kayson http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-c-and-c-compilers-in-ubuntu-and-testing-your-first-c-and-c-program.html
<geirha> kayson: Uh oh, wrong order. You just wiped your source file.
<raidgh0st> glebihan: Any experience with ati radeon cards?
<KNUBBIG> zabomber: you could put a script in init.d that executes su web44 -c ./script.sh
<KNUBBIG> but I may be wrong there
<geirha> I'd use sudo rather than su
<kayson> it might be
<glebihan> raidgh0st, well I have one, but not sure I can say I have experience with those...
<kayson> but i see the file using ls
<KNUBBIG> raidgh0st: radeon cards under linux suck.
<geirha> kayson: The syntax is  gcc -o outfile infile
<raidgh0st> KNUBBIG: because?
<RaTTuS> KNUBBIG no they don't
<kayson> it still dies work
<kayson> ./outfile
<kayson> access denied
<glebihan> kayson, you didn't answer me. Is it on a fat32 partition ?
<KNUBBIG> raidgh0st: the open source drivers work shitty. The ones under additional drivers work well until you want to use gnome-shell and the catalyst drivers sometimes work and sometimes don't :p
<geirha> kayson: Oh access denied. It's possible the filesystem doesn't allow executing files.
<KNUBBIG> and their installation process is complete bull****
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: tone it down please, if you have to start it - don't say it
<kayson> um not sure if its Fat32 or not
<raidgh0st> KNUBBIG: I agree on that the open source drivers SUCks bigtime. it gives a screen picture. but when you want to play games like tuxracer and other 3d games it goes PIcture by picture
<raidgh0st> no acceleration at all.
<kayson> Geirha how do i fix dat?
<glebihan> kayson, is it on your main linux drive ??
<raidgh0st> maybe he missing gcc
<geirha> kayson: Try it in your homedir. That should be an ext4 filesystem
<kayson> no its not... its another partion
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: sorry, got upset because I had to remake my laptop about five times because of these drivers :)
<glebihan> kayson, then that's probably it, try in your home dir and see if it works
<kayson> :) lemmi try
<kayson> It works
<kayson> how can i compile from my other partition
<kayson> compile c from my other partition??
<kayson> quit
<raidgh0st> Hehe.. use / before the quit:=P
<kayson> hehe i forgot 2
<jack> hi evryone.how are you all
<MegaDavor> Hi jack... Fine, thanks... You? ^^
<stepnjump> Hi guys, there has to be a way to do this! I am forced to create a new profile on the same computer. However, whenever I cp or even rsync, the new permissions are inherited from the old profile's name. Is there anyway I could do to speed this up?
<dw1> Is there a way to ask the installation to keep the previous version of the kernel as a boot option when you install new kernel package?
<ikonia> dw1: it should keep current -1
<ikonia> dw1: it will only remove versions older than -1
<dw1> ikonia: Mine does not seem to offer the last one as a boot option - so I need to edit my grub configuration somehow?
<dw1> How do I check which kernel versions are still installed?
<haoyihuan> how can i do in terminal like [xmodmap -e "keycode 94 = backslash bar"] in gnome ?
<horse1bun> shut up girlfriend
<horse1bun> oh no you didn't!
<horse1bun> I think that rm -rf / command messed up may laptop?
<horse1bun> *May have
<horse1bun> becuase now it wont' boot
<paulsomebody> Greetings. Can anyone help me with the issue with the screen resolution? My monitor LCD has the native resolution of 1440×900, but due to the technical flaw in the monitor it is reported as 1280×1024 to the system. Therefore, I needed to set a custom resolution via the Nvidia X Server Settings, which I did. Now I am having the problem at the startup: there is a message stating that video mode is not supported.
<paulsomebody> So, can anyone instruct me how to add the video mode for this resolution?
<harsh343> Is it possible to install dreamweaver in linux ?
<harsh343> ??
<DJones> harsh343: It may be possible using wine which is a windows emulator
<DJones> harsh343: This link suggests it can work with 10.04 http://www.noob2geek.com/linux/how-to-install-and-run-dreamweaver-cs4-in-ubuntu/ It might give you a starting point
<harsh343>  DJones anything else ?
<DJones> !wine | harsh343 A good place to ask would be in the wine irc channel,
<ubottu> harsh343 A good place to ask would be in the wine irc channel,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<harsh343> DJones, ok thanks
<paulsomebody> DJones, can you help with my issue?
<DJones> harsh343: Beyond that I can't help, I don't use wine
<harsh343> ok
<frogzoo> does ubuntu have any other tools for verifying an install other than debsums?
<harsh343> DJones, without using wine. ?
<DJones> paulsomebody: I'm afraid not, I've not had problems with screen resolutions for a long time, it might be worth checking you've got the correct video driver installed first
<paulsomebody> DJones: Yes, I think I do.
<harsh343> DJones, there ?
<DJones> harsh343: As far as I know, dreamweaver is windows only software, the only way would be using wine or running a windows install inside a virtual machine
<shomon> hi, how do I get old fashioned scroll widgets to come back? I've upgraded to ubuntu 11 and now I can't see where to scroll until I mouse over things
<simulation> how can i prevent to overwrite resolve.conf by networkmanager ? :S
<raidgh0st> simulation: remove the write rights to the file:P
<Pici> shomon: remove the overlay-scrollbar package and then relogin.
<shomon> thanks Pici - or is there a way to at least make it more usable? like more responsive to mouse movement?
<simulation> raidgh0st: :)) thats right but is there any legal way for it ? setting etc ?
<simulation> :)
<Pici> shomon: I'm not aware of any configuration that can be easily tweaked.
<wind> simulation: I think you either set up the name server correctly in the network manager, or stop using it and resolv.conf is left in peace (or updated by i.e. dhclient)
<shomon> ok thanks :)
<simulation> if i change permissions it will still try to overwrite .)
<raidgh0st> simulation: I gonna stay on ubuntu if i just can get the ati card to work propperly.
<harsh343> DJones, thanks
<raidgh0st> The preinstall of ubuntu did work. Just a problem that it selects the vesa driver. So frame by frame on tuxracer and other games/movies
<paulsomebody> raidgh0st: You can't simply select another driver by manually installing it, or getting it from «Additional drivers»?
<raidgh0st> paulsomebody: Ive tried that.
<paulsomebody> raidgh0st: Does not work?
<raidgh0st> and i got this message: http://login.kristshell.net/~raidghost/jockey.txt
<inaciano> hi i am looking for a app to record my mouse and keybord moves... any one knows about this?
<raidgh0st> Since ubuntu was talking aboute "its some propri drivers ready for your card, So i thought. Yeah. install it. and then the not pretty message did show up
<inaciano> i was using xmacros but dos not work
<inaciano> i tried autokey
<inaciano> didn't work too....
<ManDay> What option to the LiveUSB prevents the Splash screen and shows me the terminal on boot?
<paulsomebody> raidgh0st: You may want to google parts of the log to see if anyone have been expereincing similar issues.
<haoyihuan_> haoyihuan: test
<Satorisanja> kleine Supportanfrage.
<haoyihuan_> <haoyihuan> test
<Satorisanja> Ich hab ne Intel HDA Karte und kriege das Mikrofon bei Skype nicht zum Laufen.
<Dj_FlyBy> so I installed the restricted drivers for my ATI Radeon HD3450 but when I reboot after the install and try to test it with the fglrxinfo it tells me command not found (Even when doing it with sudo).. I'm confused... are the drivers installed or not?
<Satorisanja> nutze noch maverick
<raptor67682> ~~~~
<Dj_FlyBy> Satorisanja: #Ubuntu-de
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: The same her!
<illy> i've just had a horrendous time trying to get my new and shiny Ubuntu 11.10 to connect on a static ip setup using NetworkManager
<illy> any advice on making this simple?
<Dj_FlyBy> I had to download my drivers too (the ones that were in the hardware list would lock up my PC on boot
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: Its "frikking" annoying when trying to install the graphical card, and it goes to hell, simply
<paulsomebody> illy: What is your connection type?
<illy> ethernet
<Dj_FlyBy> raidgh0st: yes, yes it is
<paulsomebody> illy: Is it PPTP, or something else?
<htmlinprogress> Satorisanja,  well then turn it on  in the sound options  and  get drivers if needed
<illy> paulsomebody: sorry - you've already gone past my skillset
<haoyihuan> chenxiao07: how to set [/etc/default/console-setup] ?  CHARMAP="UTF-8"?   CODESET="Lat15"?   XKBMODEL="pc105"?
<paulsomebody> illy: Like, do you have a router that dispenses the internet for you, or do you just have a cable that goes to your computer?
<illy> it was just a cable
<paulsomebody> illy: Okay, so what do you want to make simple? Entering parameters?
<paulsomebody> illy: Like, user name and password?
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: Could you PM me how you solved the ati radeon hd problem?
<Dj_FlyBy> raidgh0st: I haven't solved it yet :(
<illy> well, my previous experience was I could just toss everything I'm given into /etc/network/interfaces and do an ifup/ifdown - but it didnt seem to work
<paulsomebody> Dj_FlyBy and raidgh0st: You might want to post a thread at the ubuntuforums.org requesting help.
<Dj_FlyBy> raidgh0st: by downloading the actual driver from ATI I was able to at least boot, but now I get the error that fglrx doesn't exist but when I look in apt-get it is listed as installed
<efius1> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problem with HP Trackpad Multi-Touch su HP dv6-3155sl
<efius1> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problem with HP Trackpad Multi-Touch on HP dv6-3155sl
<paulsomebody> illy: Sorry, I have never done it via command line.
<paulsomebody> illy: But what precisely do you mean under «everything I have«?
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: I guess i am stuck to the vesa ugly driver
<efius1> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problem with HP Trackpad Multi-Touch on HP dv6-3155sl
<Dj_FlyBy> raidgh0st: for now... I have had this same card working before but under an older version of driver and an older version of Ubuntu
<illy> paulsomebody: ip address, subnet, gateway
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: What version then?
<Dj_FlyBy> I don't remember the driver version but the Ubuntu version was 9.x
<paulsomebody> illy: Ok.
<paulsomebody> illy: It is fairly easy to do via Network Manager.
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: TI/AMD dropped Catalyst support for these cards in Catalyst 9-4
<Dj_FlyBy> raidgh0st: if you find a solution please PM me and I will do the same for you
<frogzoo> if I upgrade from 11.04, can I expect breakage?
<paulsomebody> illy: Just click on the applet, see the «Wired» tab.
<paulsomebody> illy: I meant, click the applet, go for the «Edit Connections» line.
<paulsomebody> illy: Then «Wired».
<illy> Ah - this may be the problem. I can edit the connections, but at the top of the tab, it says 'Wired  network - device not managed'
<paulsomebody> illy: I have not encountered that issue. Does simply pressing the «Add» button and entering the details under the IPv4 tab work?
<jianchen> hi guys, any one knows how to move widows to anther workspace in xfce4
<Pici> jianchen: typically its ctrl-alt-shift left/right arrow
<jianchen> hi guys, any one knows how to move windows to anther workspace in xfce4
<Dj_FlyBy> raidgh0st: I'm gonna try removing it all today and re-doing it all from the downloaded driver. Something keeps telling me that maybe the fglrx was still installed from when I did it via hardware drivers under the Ubuntu menu, so I am thinking maybe there is some sort of conflict or something
<jianchen> Pici, it's not work in xfce4
<illy> paulsomebody: it stores it as a connection, but when you click on Connection Information it pops up with "Error displaying connection information:
<illy> No valid active connections found!@
<Dreamscape> Hello all I'm trying to setup 2 network devices on my box here running ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I've got a wifi adaptor i want to use for getting interenet and a 100mbit nic for network transfers (data etc) and VNC... but when i set them both up with seperate IP's i still cant get internet whats the proper way to do this??
<efius1> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problem with HP Trackpad Multi-Touch on HP dv6-3155sl
<paulsomebody> illy: That is not nice. I have not encountered that issue personally, but you might want to look for solutions here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=wired+network+device+not+managed
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: Gonna do that too. But i dont know how many times i gonna try before i wipeout ubuntu for good
<htmlinprogress> Dreamscape,  what ?
<paulsomebody> raidgh0st: Have you tried simply asking for support on ubuntuformus.org?
<raidgh0st> paulsomebody: gonna try do that. just gonna reinstall ubuntu to have a clean system
<paulsomebody> raidgh0st: I am not sure this is necessary, you might simply waste time.
<illy> paulsomebody: thanks - at least i'm not alone:)
<MonkeyDust> Dreamscape  you mean an internet connection and a local connection?
<Dj_FlyBy> raidgh0st: have you downloaded the driver yourself instead of using the hardware drivers option in the system menu?
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: When trying to download them from the hardware drivers option
<Dj_FlyBy> try going right to ATI website and get them from there
<raidgh0st> i got this: http://login.kristshell.net/~raidghost/jockey.txt
<paulsomebody> illy: This is a pleasant thing to know. :) Feel free to post there again if you don't find solution in one of the threads.
<Dj_FlyBy> I did that and my pc was able to boot into Ubuntu again
<raidgh0st> Dj_FlyBy: i tried that. i got the correct resolution. but XFdrake still says unknown
<ManDay> What option to the LiveUSB prevents the Splash screen and shows me the terminal on boot?
<raidgh0st> and the games doesnt play other than frame by frame
<efius1> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problem with HP Trackpad Multi-Touch on HP dv6-3155sl
<raidgh0st> efius1: we heardt you the first time
<raidgh0st> yeah yeah. Its reinsdtall time
<spow> Hi, it used to be possible to browse the windows directories from a wubi'ed ubuntu install. Has this been removed or just deactivated ?
<efius1> raidgh0st: it's my first time im italian my english is very basic
<RaTTuS> !it | efius1
<ubottu> efius1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RaTTuS> may help
<paulsomebody> spow: I think you will need to install NTFS-3G.
<Dj_FlyBy> efius1: try #Ubuntu-it
<efius1> raidgh0st: but i speak a little of english and in italian channel i dont have help
<spow> paulsomebody: already installed apparently
<Rinni> Hey I'm trying to access an admin share on a windows box. The admin account on the windows box doesn't have a password on it though and my roommate ( who owns it) doesn't want one put on it. Is there anyway to supply login credentials for it without the password (username only)?
<RaTTuS> Rinni possible "" may help
<IngoPan> hi
<Rinni> RaTTus, no dice
<IngoPan> Will Ubuntu run on this tablet?
<IngoPan> http://amzn.to/SamsungGalaxyP7501
<Dj_FlyBy> Rinni: have you offered the solution of him having a password but setting his windows to auto login so he doesn't have to enter it each time?
<paulsomebody> spow: There are a few tools in the Software Center that might help. Just search for «ntfs».
<Rinni> Dj_FlyBy, she isn't extremely well versed and is paranoid about making any kind of change to her machine.
<spow> paulsomebody: my bad, it I actually found it under /host/, though i think it appeared below root before
<Dj_FlyBy> Rinni: well, if she is so parranoid then you may want to advise her of the security risk of not having a password on a windows machine; especially if she uses the internet
<Dj_FlyBy> Rinni: but I understand: I went through the same thing with my father...
<bolo56> hail !! peopl of this channel !
<bolo56> o/
<varikonniemi> hello, i was wondering is it possible to pass a flag with a commnad? when i do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" can i add somethiong to that so it answers automatically yes in the question should i upgrade?
<bolo56> when i select a windows then i drag it around it get filled with triangles.. how to disable this feature ?
<st_prg> Hi guys, I am having a problem compiling the latest version of PHP.
<Dj_FlyBy> varikonniemi: see here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779490
<st_prg> I need to find apsx so I can compile it. I found this: http://biztos.blogspot.com/2008/02/installing-apxs2-on-ubuntu-server.html which I followed however no success yet.
<Rinni> Dj_FlyBy, yeah but I was hoping to avoid having to discuss it with her. I really don't feel like giong through that headache. lol. Is there some kind of front end I could use to set the password remotely and enable the auto login?
<Rinni> I know that theres a linux front end for AD but not sure about lusrmgr
<Dj_FlyBy> Rinni: It "should" be able to be done using any remote client but it will require a reboot of the machine iirc
<share> my Ubuntu is not using the GPU. what can be the problem?
<stfollower> anyone knows how i can download googleos?
<seanr> Is there something up with the ubuntu apt repositories right now?  I'm getting a 404 error from apt-get when I try to install php5-gd.  Also getting "Failed to fetch..." for a bunch of stuff when I run apt-get update.
<seanr> Really need to get gd on this server ASAP. :-(
<st_prg> seanr: apt-get install php5-gd
<seanr> st_prg, that's exactly what I ran.  Read my message.
<bolo56> seanr did you try to change the packages server ?
<Dj_FlyBy> seanr: I can't say for sure but I just ran an apt-get update like 15 min ago and had no issues
<simulation> how can i prevent overriding of resolve.conf in ubuntu i cant fint the proper way :S
<seanr> bolo56, tried that, changed it back, no diference.  Is there a specific one I should add to the list?  I'm using 10.04.
<seanr> This just times out for me: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-gd_5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6_i386.deb
<bolo56> Dj_FlyBy when i drag windows around it gets filled with trasnparent triangles.. do you know how to disable this feature ?
<bolo56> seanbright it's not working for me either
<bolo56> seanr
<bolo56> change the server
<st_prg> seanr: Are you using oneiric?
<seanr> oneiric?  Never heard of it.
<bolo56> 11.10
<ManDay> What option to the LiveUSB prevents the Splash screen and shows me the terminal on boot?
<st_prg> ubuntu 10.10
<seanr> bolo56, what should I change it to and how do I do that?
<bolo56> what is the server for ?
<seanr> No, 10.04.
<bolo56> seanr
<seanr> A dev web server on Amazon.
<st_prg> It is in 10.10 repos
<Dj_FlyBy> bolo56: not sure about that; it's the first Ive heard of it happening
<bolo56> it started doing that when i installed server minimum installation
<st_prg> bolo56: what dwm are you using?
<bolo56> gnome 2.32
<seanr> What do I need to add to sources.list?  I just need to get this installed asap.  Or is there somewhere I can just grab the deb?
<bolo56> shell not unity
<Dj_FlyBy> ManDay: which version
<st_prg> bolo56: Haha
<st_prg> I hate the new ubuntu (sorry guys)
<bolo56> i hate it too
<bolo56> put that GUI in the new ubuntu phone if it ever happens
<bolo56> not on a desktop computer
<Myrtti> discussion about it can happen in #ubuntu-offtopic - thank you
<uggla> if I create a new user and then I create a file in that users home dir. What chmod command is it to make it owned by the new user I just created?
<Dj_FlyBy> uggla: chown
<st_prg> yea pretty much :) They got inspiration from GNOME3 which is also shite
<uggla> chown?
<Tech-1> bolo56:  its the all new celltop
<Pici> st_prg: Please mind your language and topic here.
<Dj_FlyBy> uggla: chown changes the owner and group
<st_prg> Ok Pici
<uggla> i did sudo chown <user> file_1.txt
<uggla> and then ls -la, it says hos but only in the group
<Dj_FlyBy> uggla: sudo chown user:user file_1.txt
<kohvihoor> uggla: sudo chown <user>:<group> file
<Dj_FlyBy> errr, user:group
<uggla> mm thank you!
<uggla> didnt know about chown command, only chmod
<kohvihoor> uggla: if you just want to change the group, then you can use chgrp
<fj_> e
<share> My Ubuntu is not using the GPU. What can be the problem? Driver?
<ManDay> Dj_FlyBy: 10.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> hey all
<share> http://pastebin.com/Af8RmXd4 shouldn't VDPAU be working??
<fufler> Hi. What package does provide /etc/grub.d/* files?
<susman> Hi, trying to configure boot options for automatic network installation of 11.10 with preseed, language=en country=IL locale=en_US.UTF-8 is passed to kernel while booting, but for some reason installation process stops by "Configure locales" and waiting for human input.
<susman> Also we have configured preseeding installation process for 10.10, with same configuration - works like a charm... is it bug in 11.10? is it known? any workaround?
<giuliano> CIAO
<Dj_FlyBy> ManDay: you should just be able to pass the 'nosplash' to bypass it.
<ManDay> Dj_FlyBy: I tried that already
<ManDay> got to boot into it now
<ManDay> bbl ty
<llutz> fufler: grub-common
<Stepnjump> Maybe someone could help me.. I'm trying to look for all files (recursively) that have the owner as root and the group as root.. How could I do that using ls and grep please?
<llutz> Stepnjump: find path/ -uid 0 -gid 0
<Stepnjump> oh really llutz! thanks I'll give it a shot
<share> vdpau-va-driver is buggy in maverick 10.10?
<share> grr
<halleype> bom dia!!
<share> not
<halleype> Good Morning!
<share> :(
<fufler> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768972/
<halleype> alguém manja da parte técnica? tenho problema com um hd no linux.
<szal> !pt | halleype
<ubottu> halleype: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bony> I am looking for a solution similar to google docs, notebook. the closest is zoho but both are online services. What i want is to get them offline and use them in a local lan
<bony> have them setup on a server and run them from there
<llutz> !find grub.d/10_linux
<ubottu> File grub.d/10_linux found in grub-common
<llutz> fufler: grub-common
<halleype> #ubuntu-pt
<halleype> bom dia!!
<share> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<halleype> alguém manja da parte técnica?
<share> what
<RaTTuS> !pt | halleype
<ubottu> halleype: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<phlak_user> bony: you could try thinkfree (though its not free) -> http://member.thinkfree.com/member/goLandingPage.action
<axtheb> Hello. Can I somehow set the calendar (which is shown in unity after clicking on time in top right corner of screen) to have week starting with monday?
<share> dammit libva
<share> buggg
<RaTTuS> axtheb see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813945
<axtheb> RaTTuS: thanks
<fufler> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768979/ — I'm a little bit surprised.
<Grievre> Two questions: 1) How do I utterly and permanently disable the splash screen on boot 2) How can I make it so when I maximize a window it leaves room for the menubar and launcher?
<llutz> fufler: lsb_release -sc
<fufler> llee, precise
<Grievre> Oh also
<fufler> llee, sorry
<llutz> Grievre: 1. edit /etc/default/grub, remove "splash"  and run "sudo update-grub" then
<fufler> llutz, precise
<llutz> #ubuntu+1 fufler
<Grievre> how do I change unity so that alt-tab switches between windows and not apps
<fufler> llutz, thnx
<Grievre> i.e. so it shows the individual chromium windows instead of just one thing fro chromium
<Stepnjump> llutz, thanks a lot for your help. It works great!
<llutz> Stepnjump: not as ugly as some ls -lRa|grep "root root" :)
<Stepnjump> lol yes!
<us> Hello. I am having a extreme screen flicker problem on 11.04. It seems to be predominately when moving the mouse on the desktop but has happened with applications too.
<RaTTuS> us - what gpu hardware and resolutions
<us> not sure. Kinda new, how do i find out. I am familiar with the terminal
<RaTTuS> lspci -class display | pastebinit
<RaTTuS> ooh time for coffee and cake
<llutz> lshw
<us> says "lspci invalid option
<llutz> lshw us
<bony> phlak_user, I will check that out
<Guest55324> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop; it only has 128MB RAM which is (i think) the reason I keep getting "kernel panic - not syncing: out of memory"...
<bony> phlak_user, one the persons in debain channel suggested this link. http://www.fengoffice.com/web/opensource/
<Guest55324> I've tried the alternative disc both normally and command-line only install to no avail; it should work with only 32MB - what am I doing wrong?
<us> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768991/
<DJones> Guest55324: Guest55324 The minumum specification for ubuntu desktop is for 1Gb of memory https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Guest55324> DJones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems says that I can use the alternative disc sucessfully...
<us> i ran it sudo after recieving a output may be incomplete or accurate so... http://paste.ubuntu.com/768993/
<RokcStar> hello i removed  Mozilla off ubuntu and i want to install chrome but i dont have a browser to find the online deb files, so that got me thinking..is there away to locate things on the internet using terminal?
<RaTTuS> us - are you using the nvidia prop drivers
<RaTTuS> RokcStar sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<DJones> Guest55324: I think that page may be fairly old, its says it should be reviewed for Ubuntu 10.04, so I'm guessing it relates to Ubuntu 9.10 or earlier, the requirements could have changed since then
<RokcStar> Rattus thanks for that. Have you ever heard of anything like maybe command line internet?
<RokcStar> ..browsing
<DJones> !lynx | RokcStar This mentions Links2 as a terminal based browser
<ubottu> RokcStar This mentions Links2 as a terminal based browser: Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Chromium (Webkit), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Epiphany (GTK+, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK+, Webkit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based)
<llutz> RokcStar: cli browser? lynx, elinks, links2, w3m
<us> yes i am
<RokcStar> woa fucking cool
<us> sorry RaTTuS, yes i am
<RokcStar> ill research them. thanks guys
<RaTTuS> us - sorry I cannot help any more ,.,, exhausted my knowledge on that
<geniusdc>  
<us> thank you anyway
<us> Anyone else?
<user82> i manged to forget where all the shortcuts/starters are in gome3. can anyone tell me please?
<Grievre> argh
<bollullera> hi!
<Grievre> Okay so I have this spreadsheet that was created by people filling out a google form
<Grievre> and one of the entries in the spreadsheet, for each row, is a huge paragraph of text
<Grievre> and I want to turn this from a spreadsheet into a more readable format
<Grievre> like maybe just a document with the data for each cell on a separate line
<Grievre> that would be nice
<RaTTuS> Grievre - #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Grievre> um
<Grievre> how is this offtopic
<Grievre> o.o
<RaTTuS> nothing to do with ubuntu support really
<Grievre> I'm asking how to do this in libreoffice which is one of the default apps in the ubuntu launcher
<Grievre> like when I installed ubuntu there was that and maybe a web browser there
<Uuser> Hi! can i use ms office powerpoint 2007 under wine?
<endzYme> is this the best channel for questions on server LTS questions?
<iceroot> Uuser: with crossfire
<iceroot> !appdb | Uuser
<mang0> Grievre: Yes, but your question isn't really Ubuntu related ;) you could have the same problem on windows or mac :P
<ubottu> Uuser: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> endzYme: yes
<endzYme> iceroot: thanks
<mang0> Uuser: Why would you want to?
<RaTTuS> Guest8041 you really dont want to connect to irc as root
<Uuser> A presentation in ppt2007
<iceroot> Uuser: libreoffice cant handle it?
<mang0> Uuser: You can use LibreOffice Impress to create presentations, but check appdb if you want to use ppt.
<DJones> Grievre: Can't help with the question, but you might get more expert help on for libreoffice in #documentfoundation, thats the official user support channel for libreoffice, it sounds like question might need a bit more expert help than you're likely to get here
<Rushing> i'm running an ubuntu server in a virtualbox VM and would like to access the VM's drive from the windows 7 host
<Uuser> I need ms ppt to make my homework , libre office is good
<Rushing> i can't use shared folders because it has to live on the unix filesys, to support symlinks
<iceroot> Rushing: #vbox ##windows
<iceroot> Rushing: if you mean to "mount" the virtualdisk inside windows
<Rushing> i think this is more just basic file sharing/network access
<Uuser> Can play on linux do that?
<Uuser> Playonlinux
<iceroot> Uuser: crossfire can do it, also see appdb
<kohvihoor> Rushing, you could always just connect to your guest via ssh with winscp or filezilla, for instance
<Uuser> I tryed wine bv the office crash eyery minute
<Uuser> i will try crossfire
<us> any more help with a screen flicker on 11.04? very hard to use Ubuntu but would rather use it than windoze. Nvidia prop drivers are installed, 1368x768 resolution.
<Uuser> Have anyone used ms ppt2007 in linux?
<Uuser> Is crossfire free?
<Uuser> Please help
<RaTTuS> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jost> hi
<jost> i'm trying to run etherwake as non-root. Is there any possibility to do that without forcing the user to type his password?
<Rushing> basically i just need to know how to share a ~/xyz folder and then access it over the network
<deployment> trying to share a folder ubuntu 10.4.2 LTS, Fix broken Packages... ? any help as i have done the basic fix button in packagae manager..
<llutz> jost: add an entry with nopasswd ether-wake for  your user to /etc/sudoers (man sudoers   for exact syntax)
<us> and I apologize, i'm using 11.10
<MonkeyDust> deployment  try sudo apt-get install -f
<llutz> jost: but why does etherwake need root at all? wakeonlan doesn't
<jost> llutz: don't know, but seems to be compiled into the etherwake executable...
<llutz> !info wakeonlan
<ubottu> wakeonlan (source: wakeonlan): Sends 'magic packets' to wake-on-LAN enabled ethernet adapters. In component main, is optional. Version 0.41-10 (oneiric), package size 11 kB, installed size 72 kB
<llutz> jost try that ^^ works here as user
<jost> here too :-)
<jost> thanks for the hint
<llutz> yw
<deployment> Monkeydust: will try now.
<Pessimist> Is here anyone with hd5xxx card on latest *buntu?
<Pessimist> Please pm
<kohvihoor> Pessimist, I'm using HD5450, whats the problem? :)
<deployment> Monkeydust: now says cn't lock
<deployment> Monkeydust: file in use, but nothing else open.
<susundberg> at least  ATI HD 6800 does work for me also (in 2D desktop usage), though OpenCL driver is not working properly
<Xenicide> If ubuntu is on sda2, can i delete sda1?
<iceroot> Xenicide: are you sure there is nothing on sda1 from ubuntu?
<iceroot> Xenicide: e.g. /boot
<iceroot> Xenicide: but yes, if there is nothing from ubuntu on that, you can delete that
<MonkeyDust> deployment  try rm /var/lock/*
<Pessimist> Is flash hardware acceleration on by default on linux?
<iceroot> Pessimist: no
<iceroot> Pessimist: you cant enable it on linux (even if the gui is telling that you can do it)
<Xenicide> iceroot: well there is a boot flag in gparted but other than that its only ntfs
<iceroot> Xenicide: i guess its the windows-boot-partition
<deployment> Monkeydust: Same error
<Xenicide> iceroot, yes and from what i understand linux doesnt need a boot
<kohvihoor> deployment, close the programs that could be using apt (like synaptic or ubuntu app center)
<iceroot> Xenicide: of course it needs it
<iceroot> Xenicide: but in this case grub will be booted, not linux directly
<deployment> Sorry, same broken error
<deployment> the lock was leased
<spow> Hum I think I broke something, I don't have a terminal anymore, but "xterm" instead... qnd the software manager is also gone
<Pessimist> iceroot: Are there any alternatives to flash? Amd 4800 cpu + hd5670 = around 40-50% cpu with 1 video on flash
<Pessimist> Do nvidia gpus have good vendor or/and opensource community support?
<Pessimist> I mean, the drivers aren't a mess - can you have video acceleration on vlc or/and flash, compiz works flawlessly?
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> so I activated the hardware driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450 but when I get to the Ubuntu screen with the loading dots it just stays there and doesn't load into Ubuntu "10.04 LTS". Any suggestions or docs to read please?
<Aelingil> Does anyone know if there is an IRC for Squid Server help?
<spow> Pessimist: I ran in an awful lot of trouble trying to configure compiz for 2 screens. Atm I don't have the terminal anymore, though I finally booted :)
<Pici> Aelingil: Oddly enough, its #squid
<Aelingil> ... My coffee must not be working, i dont know why i didnt think about that first...
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<Pessimist> Is GT210 good gpu for ubuntu?
<Xenicide> iceroot, so i add the boot flag to sda2 instead then. Will sda2 then become sda1?
<Pessimist> or are there any lists on this matter?
<MonkeyDust> deployment  try dpkg --configure -a
<spow> what's the name for the default terminal ? I installed terminal.app but it's not exactly what I need
<jpds> spow: gnome-terminal ?
<MonkeyDust> spow  try gnome-terminal
<prings> so i'm trying to reinstall Unbutu and put the cd in, restart the computer boot from cd and nothing happens it loads up normaly any ideas
<MonkeyDust> prings  'it loads up normally'?
<prings> yea goes to the unbuntu start up window then pulls up the desktop
<spow> jpds: MonkeyDust: that was the one, thanks
<DJones> prings: You may need to change your boot order in your bios so that it boots from cd before the hdd, or there may be a key to press at boot up to select the boot device
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyway... back to our sheep... does anybody knows why is that for some reason the vlc keeps on arranging the files in the wrong order
<Gorilla_No_Baka> here.. have a look see http://i41.tinypic.com/ieq92e.png
<prings> i tryed that, picked the cd/dvd drive for start up on the list
<prings> i've never had this kind of problem before so im really not sure what to do, i also put the cd in another compter to make sure it wasn't the cd
<prings> and it worked on the other computer so cd isn't the problem
<edbian> prings: change the boot device order in the bios
<prings> the cd drive is first on the list
<edbian> prings: unplug the hdd temporarily to try to force the cd drive to boot (are you sure it's a good image on the cd?)
<prings> yes i tryed it on my other computer and it loaded correct
<MonkeyDust> prings  with 'it loads up normally', you mean ubuntu loads without addressing the cd?
<prings> yes, but the cd is first on the load list and i even have manually told it to start from cd
<Aelingil> prings,  Have you tried a different CD, see if it is the player that is the problem?
<prings> hmmm
<Pessimist> prings: try a different cd/cd-rom
<prings> ok tryed another cd in the drive works fine
<prings> so the drive cant be the problem
<diatomaceous> hello everyone!  I've looked and looked but can't find a way to change the background color of the unity launcher.. I don't want the purple tint anymore.  Does ANYONE know how to do this??
<Pessimist> diatomaceous: Could you give a screenshot?
<diatomaceous> Pessimist: uhh.. any screenshot of the default ubuntu 11.10 desktop would suffie
<Flynsarmy> Hey guys I have the following config: http://pastebin.com/MczG1pE0 why is http://localhost/ now showing the gcfeeder folder rather than /var/www ? #httpd refuse to help because there is no httpd on ubuntu
<Pessimist> diatomaceous: I don't see any 'purple tint' on unity sidebar..
<diatomaceous> choose a black background and I promise you will
<diatomaceous> Pessimist: http://imgur.com/oGDaN
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, what version of Ubuntu are you on? 11.10?
<user82> i installed OSS4 and now my sound is broken(ie it does not show a single hardware device in the sound configuration menu). where do i get started on fixing this?
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: yes
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, and your wanting the purplish-brown color changed?
<lahwran> I'm getting '''E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_meebey_ppa_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)''' when I attempt to do apt-get source squid3 - any ideas as to why this might be?
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: correct
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: I'd prefer it to just be 100% transparent, to be honest.. and if that's not possible, then just a very dark gray or black would suffice.
<jrib> lahwran: try "sudo apt-get update"
<lahwran> jrib: did that
<jrib> lahwran: pastebin the full output including your command
<lahwran> alright
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: This screenshot was taken with the launcher at 0% opacity, set by CCSM
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, let me load up 11.10 and see if i can find it.
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: Thank you so much.. by the way, if you find it, looks like this askubuntu question should be marked as 'answered' instead of closed:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/81763/how-can-i-change-the-background-color-of-the-unity-launcher
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, going to look, i've not played with 11.10 much,
<Pessimist> diatomaceous: That's because... the answer is "you can't". Maybe in 12.04, but not yet. If it becomes possible, then it will be a "proper" duplicate. – jrg 19 mins ago
<diatomaceous> Yeah I just replied to that too
<diatomaceous> haha
<diatomaceous> there is definitely nothing that's impossible in linux though
<lahwran> jrib: https://gist.github.com/6b88ad0be0968840719b
<Pessimist> that's why it's in quotes
<diatomaceous> heh, I suppose :)
<vijai> hey guys is there any additional theme available for lucid lynx
<jrib> lahwran: have you verified the ppa still exists for maverick?
<lahwran> er, no
<webnet> vijai, gnome right?
<webnet> not kde?
<lahwran> I'd like to just disable the ppa, but I'm not sure which ppa it actually is
<vijai> yup
<jrib> lahwran: meebey
 * conntrack nods off
<lahwran> jrib: that's the user who owns it
<lahwran> ..oh.
<vijai> wats the ppa webnet??
<webnet> for what?
<vijai> gnome themes
<us> any help with a severe screen flicker on 11.10? seems to be worse when using the mouse
<Arizona_Bay> what ubuntu versions do you guys use
<Arizona_Bay> and which one do u think its the best?
<lahwran> us: is your power supply sufficient?
<pankaj> ?
<us> !lahwran ye
<vijai> i tried bisigi and its not working
<us> lahwran yes
<pankaj> ?
<webnet> oh not entirely sure. id say look here tho vijai http://art.gnome.org/
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, i use 10.10 and have no plans of upgrading.
<Pici> !best | Arizona_Bay
<ubottu> Arizona_Bay: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<us> lahwran: yes, sorry for repitition, just wanted to make sure you recieved my answer
<Arizona_Bay> webnet  I have 10.04 and 11.10 . I really like 10.04 but no so much 11.10
<Arizona_Bay> webnet is 10.10 more user friendly then 10.04?
<us> I have also browsed the forums and still have no resolution
<Arizona_Bay> ubottu i know what you mean but like from users view point, people who dont program for a living id  like to know their opinion
<ubottu> Arizona_Bay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arizona_Bay> ill try to ask the bot
<Arizona_Bay> oh shit
<Arizona_Bay> lol
<Pessimist> !swearing | arand
<edbian> Arizona_Bay: 10.10 is about the same usability as 10.04 in my opinion
<Arizona_Bay> well he  seems more lifelike than me
<Pessimist> !swear
<Neutrosider> Hello. is it possible to make grub execute a bash file?
<jost> i've got the following C-Program: http://pastebin.com/fNTzJUqT . It prints out the current idle time of the system in ms and works fine when called from the command line or  from a script from the command line. However if that same script is executed as upstart job, a segfault occurs. Any hints?
<jrib> jost: is it running before X starts?
<jost> maybe - which runlevel does x start in?
<Arizona_Bay> why did they remove the desktop button in ubuntu 11.10 lol ill try to learn a shortcut for that
<jrib> jost: shouldn't really think in terms of runlevels anymore with upstarct
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, yeah i cant stand 11.10 or 11.04 not because they are bad but because they have terrible interfaces...
<MonkeyDust> not again...
<webnet> you either get bloatware unity or buggy A** gnome 3 haha
<inggik> hello everybody :)
<webnet> hi inggik
<Arizona_Bay> webnet ... ur right... like the side bar isnt very practical how it dissapears.. i cant bring it whenever i want . sometimes i have to hover over the orange button a good couple of seconds to get it back
<Neutrosider> webnet, who uses unity on 11.04? everyne i know uses gnome2 on 11.04
<Neosano> hmmm, they say that it is possible to write on cds with this marker http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Faber-Castell-Multimark-1525-Permanent-Marker-Medium.html can I believe them? I heard that permanent markers can harm cds
<Pici> !ot | Neosano
<ubottu> Neosano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<webnet> Neutrosider, the people who dont know any better
<inggik> can i get RDp setup on 11.10
<inggik> sorry for noob question
<webnet> :D
<MonkeyDust> inggik  please say 'beginner', not 'noob'
<Neutrosider> does anyone know how to make grub entrys to execute bash scripts?
<inggik> thanks for the correction MonkeyDust
<jrib> Neutrosider: what do you want to accomplish?
<Neutrosider> jrib, i have an 11.04 boot script and i want to have 2 entries. one booting with nvidia driver, the other one with nouveau. so i thought i make a bash srkip that copys a yorg.conf file i made before
<Neutrosider> *11.04 boot stick
<webnet> Neutrosider & Arizona_Bay here is what i am thinking of doing. taking the 11.04 1nd 11.10 and leaving them the same, just stripping all interface from it and loading on Gnome2. have it be like kubuntu or xubuntu be like gubuntu or something. lol.
<Neutrosider> *xorg.conf
<inggik> I have virtual box and DSL installed in there, so I wanna remote my main desktop (ubuntu), how do i get that :D
<jrib> Neutrosider: if you look at the gdm and lightdm init scripts, they check the kernel line for the word "text".  You could do something like that
<Neutrosider> webnet, 11.04 has gonme2 preinstalled. no need to change anything
<Neutrosider> jrib, i have no clue about the gdm boot script, where can i find it? and how would it recognize what driver i want to use?
<Arizona_Bay> webnet wooow i didnt even know u could do that
<webnet> Neutrosider, sweet. i thaough both had gnome 3. cool. well im just thinking of doing it for future releases. perhaps fork gnome 2 and continue to dev it and lay it onto future ubuntu versions. I personally dont like gnome 3 either. they about screwed up everything i liked about 2
<Arizona_Bay> why is Linux Mint the best for laptops?
<jrib> Neutrosider: I don't have time to walk you through it at the moment, sorry.  If you read and understand how the lightdm init script (lightdm is default so just read that) stops itself from starting by checking if "text" was passed on the kernel line in grub, you should see how you can accomplish what you asked
<Arizona_Bay> Ive got 10.04 on my laptop and im loving it
<endzYme> anyone have any production experience with automating virtual environments?
<jrib> Neutrosider: I assume you can just pass your own words, like "usenvidia" or whatever
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, mint isnt necessarily... it all depends on what you are looking for in a distro that decides which is pest for a putpose.
<Neutrosider> jrib, im using 11.04 at the boot stick im talking about, so its gdm, not lightdm, but thanks ^^
<webnet> *puropse
<Arizona_Bay> webnet :P regular usage and no bugs or glitches. this is what i look for
<Arizona_Bay> but i read somewhere that mint is the best and i was wondering why
<Pici> Arizona_Bay: Ask them. We do not support Mint in this channel.
<Arizona_Bay> Pici ohhhhhhh trueee this is ubuntu not linux o.o
<webnet> then i would always recommend that you stay at least 1 version behind the release. they are on 11.10 so use 11.04 then when 12.04 comes out move up to 11.10 so that by then most of the bugs are worked out :)
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, ^^
<Arizona_Bay> people use your names interchangeably that at the end in ur head Ubuntu = Linux
<Arizona_Bay> and vis versa :P
<Arizona_Bay> all linux distros aare ubuntu distros
<endzYme> ^ ?
<Arizona_Bay> its a noob joke
<MonkeyDust> Arizona_Bay  your not in the right channel for that kind of chat
<endzYme> xD
<MonkeyDust> you're*
<Arizona_Bay> im sorry ; _ ;
<us> webnet: how do i go back then? I am having some issues but like the desktop.
<gingerling> Hey, trying to get an audio recording application,
<gingerling> downloaded a few
<gingerling> but don't show in my menus
<gingerling> cant figure out how to launch them
<MonkeyDust> gingerling  try alacarte
<gingerling> is that a programe?
<Pici> gingerling: Are you sure that they are gui applications?
<gingerling> dunno
<gingerling> audacity
<jost> jrib: The early starting is not the problem. The job now starts on desktop-session-start, but even when the machine is up and running and i start the job manually, it gives that segfault
<Pici> gingerling: Should be there...
<webnet> us back to, and from?
<gingerling> isn't
<gingerling> :(
<gingerling> keeps happening with apps
<webnet> gimme a sec ima restart xchat, its glitchin out on me
<MonkeyDust> gingerling  type alt-f2 audacity
<gingerling> keep on downloading till i find one that comes up.
<jrib> jost: maybe because it runs as root?
<gingerling> ok
<gingerling> it ran
<gingerling> any idea why its not in menu
<us> sorry, 11.04 from 11.10
<MonkeyDust> gingerling  type alt-f2 alacarte
<webnet> ok im bak
<gingerling> repos usedf to do a thing where it told you where it was, eg, app, graphics etc
<us> webnet: sorry 11.04 to 11.10
<jost> jrib: That does not seem to be a problem either
<jrib> jost: how are you verifying that?
<jost> running it with sudo gives no problems
<jrib> jost: do « sudo -i » then try
<gingerling> hum
<gingerling> yes
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> so I activated the hardware driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450 but when I get to the Ubuntu screen with the loading dots it just stays there and doesn't load into Ubuntu "10.04 LTS". Any suggestions or docs to read please?
<webnet> us you want to go from 11.10 to 11.04?
<sudipta> i have installed apache2 and mysql in my machine,i dont want them to start on every boot,how to do that?
<gingerling> there is a whole sound menu there
<gingerling> thats not on my menu
<htmlinprogress> p3  256 mb laptop need it for only web browsing , what os do i need
<tp43> what would you say is faster Ubuntu 10 or 11?
<jost> jrib: no change - works as expected
<splanquart> q/part
<sudipta> i have installed apache2 and mysql in my machine,i dont want them to start on every boot,how to do that?
<us> webnet: not really but my screen flickers alot and its annoying. Nvidia prop drivers are installed but still have issue. Seems worse when using my mouse?
<Pici> tp43: They're both fast.
<tp43> I'm thinking 10 is faster than 11
<jrib> jost: don't know then
<MonkeyDust> tp43  depends on the window manager,  i guess
<jost> jrib: anyway, thanks for the help
<tp43> is it easy to install Gnome 3?
<jrib> !gnome3 | tp43
<ubottu> tp43: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<llutz> sudipta: disable their start-scripts in /etc/init(.d)
<tp43> jrib, oh, I thought Unity was using gtk2
<htmlinprogress> p3  256 mb laptop need it for only web browsing , what os do i need?
<llutz> sudipta: you might use tools like sysv-rc-conf to do that
<salty> ubuntu
<jrib> sudipta: read the scripts to see if there is some configuration file they check.  If not, then disable the script (see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ for upstart scripts and use sysv-rc-conf if the service is not an upstart script)
<htmlinprogress> salty,  well?
<tp43> The widows keep goinng full-screen on me when i move em around, can I turn it off?
<salty> i use minimal install off of 10.4
<MonkeyDust> htmlinprogress  puppy is light and fast
<salty> i use openbox as my window manager
<htmlinprogress> MonkeyDust,  is it a good one for first time user just for web?
<tp43> salty, can you play mkv?  I can play some but I download a 3gig one, and its choppy
<salty> yes, tp43  i use vlc
<MonkeyDust> htmlinprogress  if that user does not have to maintain it: yes
<tp43> I was impressed with banshee for a minute, but then I couldn't find Aspect Ratio, so I dropped it, i guess people use two players, one for music and one for videos, but I just use one for both
<Danielpk> How i can create a NAT when user request test.local to be redirect to test.com?
<MonkeyDust> htmlinprogress  by maintain, i mean configure
<htmlinprogress> MonkeyDust,  setup?
<MonkeyDust> idd
<endzYme> Danielpk: I don't think that's a NAT exactly
<htmlinprogress> ? huh
<MonkeyDust> htmlinprogress  are you that user?
<salty> tp43, that's what i do ... vlc for video and some music but audacious and exaile for music
<Danielpk> endzYme:  humm and what is it?
<endzYme> Danielpk: are you looking to setup a record that redirects based on DNS? Or by IP?
<Th3_0n3> What is the best linux distro?
<Danielpk> endzYme: IP.
<Pici> Th3_0n3: If you're expecting an answer other than Ubuntu, you're in the wrong place.
<endzYme> ah, ok, your questions threw me off due to the fqdn included.
<webnet> !best | Th3_0n3
<ubottu> Th3_0n3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<htmlinprogress> MonkeyDust,  no. my neighbor is
<coreyo> I am attempting to get my ati drivers working with my radeon HD 3670 in 11.10.  I have followed many of the directions on the forums and official howto posts.  Can anyone help me diagnose my problem?
<endzYme> are you using this translation permanently?
<tp43> ok so I installed gnome-shell, so now I just log out and back in I guess?
<salty> Th3_0n3, i prefer ubuntu for the ease of install with their kernel
<Danielpk> endzYme: what u mean? xD
<MonkeyDust> htmlinprogress  then you can setup puppy for him, so s/he just has to click an icon
<endzYme> do you want your system to do this every time its rebooted
<Danielpk> endzYme: yep.
<endzYme> make sure you have iptables-persistent installed
<endzYme> and you'll need to add a rule to your tables
<vvompy> hi, i get pulseaudio freezes with empathy after 10 seconds of VoIP calls and also during skype sessions it seems unstable. Any ideas how to proceed? I could reproduce the bug I guess
<Danielpk> endzYme: but how i do that?
<endzYme> what's the purpose of your question exactly? What's the end goal?
<Linuxnut> Check you log files
<joshteam> hey guys, I am on Ubuntu 11.10 - and my NFS configuration stopped working with the update; but I kept the old config file.. any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> joshteam  try restarting the nfs-kernel
<Danielpk> endzYme:  i have my computer and the server that is running ubuntu. When i access test.local it will send to server that will "redirect" to test.com and return packages.
<Linuxnut> service networking restart
<coreyo> I am attempting to install the latest proprietary fglrx drivers, but the X server keeps segfaulting on initialization.  Can someone help me to track down the problem?
<Danielpk> endzYme:  because "my computer" cant access this address.
<endzYme> can't access test.com or test.local?
<Danielpk> test.com
<tp43> gnome 3 is awesome
<tp43> How do you access Programs in gnome 3?
<endzYme> so you want test.com to resolve to test.local's IP address for just your computer?
<Danielpk> endzYme: yep.
<tp43> oh, i found it, friggin awesome
<Danielpk> endzYme: but.. this server isnt my default gateway...
<Exxon> coreyo, there is no latest fglrx (ati drivers) sorry to tell that support has been stoped long back..i guess you should know
<coreyo> Exxon, they released 11.11 last month, which were more recent than the ones that I had working.  What is the alternative?
<endzYme> ahhh gotcha, you'll be better off looking at adding a manual host entry into your hostsfile
<Exxon> coreyo, great! can you provide a link...pls
<Danielpk> endzYme: yep.. but i dont know how to configure it at server.
<endzYme> you don't need to
<coreyo> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-11-x86.x86_64.run
<endzYme> unless you're accessing apache
<endzYme> depending on what you're doing
<coreyo> Exxon, the navigation was broken last month, but the latest ubuntu docs always provide a direct link
<endzYme> Danielpk: in example; adding a manual host entry will say test.com actually resolves to 10.x.x.x instead of using dns to find it. If the server accepts connections ont he ipi it should owrk fine
<Danielpk> endzYme:  the test.com run on apache.
<coreyo> Exxon, however, I can't seem to get any of my drivers to work at all atm
<Danielpk> endzYme:  i cant change routes of "MyComputer"..
<endzYme> that's fine
<endzYme> Are you on Windows?
<Danielpk> OSx.
<endzYme> It's not a routes issue
<endzYme> you have an instant messanger?
<Exxon> coreyo, bogus drivers..
<Danielpk> endzYme: iChat? Gtalk.
<coreyo> Exxon, I had 11.9 working until I tried upgrading today.  Now I can't seem to get anything to work, including 11.9
<devaf> hello , where can i find package for libsrtp - ubuntu lucid 10.04 64 bit server
<devaf> i am not able to install fom source
<Exxon> coreyo, lspci | VGA
<endzYme> Danielpk: send you a pm with my contact
<Danielpk> done.
<dominik> Hi, can someone help me with multimedia keys that stopped working?
<coreyo> Exxon, I think you missed a "grep", and I already know my adapter type
<markooff> hmm somebody has a problem with instalation OTRS ?
<Exxon> coreyo, sorry use grep and paste the output
<coreyo> Exxon, It's a Mobility HD 3670
<david666> Soir,
<ManDay> I need your help: What is the command line command to do what the update manager does - that is, update everything?
<ManDay> Soir to you
<david666> j'essaye de faire boot en pxe sur un machine virtuel, mais je bloque!
<david666> Chez moi, cela marche pas à la boite!
<ManDay> !french | david666
<ubottu> david666: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<joshteam> Inside of /etc/exports if you have /some/folder -- within the ( .. ) what's the greatest amount of permissions I can set?
<RaTTuS> ManDay sudo apt-get update ;; sudo apt-get upgrade
<coreyo> Exxon, the problem might have to do with "sudo update-alternatives --remove-all x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf"   there was a conflicting issue before I ran this, now when I run it it says something about it dangling and choosing best match
<nytek_> ManDay: sudo apt-get update
<david666> Sorry, i make an mistake of canal!
<nytek_> ManDay: then
<ManDay> RaTTuS: upgrade goes between distributions, right?
<nytek_> ManDay: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ManDay> ok thanks guys, ill look that up
<nytek_> ManDay: just update then upgrade.
<ManDay> on a sidenote: if I try to update by aptitude a lot of strange things used to happen
<ManDay> nytek_: I'd like to understand what those two do
<ManDay> ah found it
<nytek_> ManDay: cool
<ManDay> well, i already updated with aptitude - i just couldnt figure out to how upGRade with it
<Exxon> coreyo, if you already attempted ..then you will miss the fglrx ; try re-installing it from the package manager
<varikonniemi> hello, i was wondering is it possible to pass a flag with a commnad? when i do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" can i add somethiong to that so it answers automatically yes in the question should i upgrade?
<varikonniemi> somebody answered that question but my scrollback is not long enough
<Labyte> apt-get -y update
<Labyte> and apt-get -y upgrade will do the thing
<coreyo> Exxon, you mean to install the fglrx module in the master repo?
<ManDay> It's a little sensitive here with storage because I'm in a chroot on a tmpfs - last time I tried, I think, the update manager did all kind of weird things with the kernel sources  - it seemed to pull in several different versions of kernel and headers one ONE update - is that normal?
<ManDay> Can I safely use aptitude to do what  apt-get upgrade does? Because I'd like to selecitvly pick packages one by one
<rlex> how do you install umbongo?
<jpds> !install | rlex
<varikonniemi> Labyte, thanks
<ubottu> rlex: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Exxon> coreyo, you should try this      http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<rlex> NO, i mean UMBONGO
<joshteam> If I have the following in my /etc/exports: /var/www/sites *(rw,sync,no_subtree_check) where I want any IP w/ no security to be able to NFS to that folder w/ full permission
<joshteam> What am I missing? :-p
<coreyo> Exxon, hmm... that looks painless enough to try
<Labyte> varikonniemi, No problem at all :)
<rlex> How do you install umbongo?
<stianhj> What's the trick to get videos with AC3/5.1 audio to downmix to stereo? Center channel is really low, and if I turn the volume up, left and right channels are too loud..
<us> any help with screen flicker on 11.10? mouse related maybe?
<sipior> rlex: if it's not in the repository, build it from source.
<ManDay> Can I safely use aptitude to do what  apt-get upgrade does? Because I'd like to selecitvly pick packages one by one
<RaTTuS> ManDay yes it's equvelent
<joshteam> Do I need to add a line to /proc/mounts ?
<webnet> ManDay, should work fine
<ManDay> RaTTuS: I don't know *how*
<Exxon> coreyo, by default fglrx module are pre loaded by installing the ati the link you provided has removed the module..its to re-instate the fglrx; ati is gone..history
<joshteam> in order to get NFS working?
<ManDay> webnet: What do I have to do in aptitude so that this happens?
<ManDay> I tried "Marg upgradable packages" but nothing is selected
<coreyo> Exxon, yes, but amd is still supporting it ... maybe not very well, but it couldn't have gotten much worse than it always was
<webnet> ManDay, well apt-get invokes aptitude thats why its the same concept. beyond that im not entirely sure what you would need to go from there. i dontuually use the aptitude gui.
<Exxon> coreyo, can you get the source ; i can help to compile it then
<ManDay> webnet: Thanks, but I need to know
<coreyo> Exxon, hmm.... no, I'm basically doing the --buildpkg option and having it compile everything for my local machine
<coreyo> Exxon, having it install the default way definitely never worked
<webnet> ManDay, let me open aptitude real quich and take a looksee
<webnet> gimme a sec
<ManDay> You got a minute ;p
<Guest66788> Okey guys i messed up (linux newbie) i just did a 'usermod -G vboxusers <name>' and now when i do 'sudo' i get "<name> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.". I'm scared, where did i go wrong?? If anyone have the time please lend me a hand :)
<ManDay> Guest66788: what does the command   whoami    return?
<Guest66788> tux
<ManDay> and "tux" is the user that you added?
<Guest66788> yes
<llutz> Guest66788: usermod -aG   it shuold have been, you removed your user from admin-group.
<ManDay> Then there is nothing wrong with that-
<Guest66788> oeps?
<webnet> are you taling about using the synaptic package manager right? ManDay?
<coreyo> Exxon, the drivers provided in the main repo start X and everything, but many things are rendered as blurry artifacts instead of actual text and overlays.  The 11.9 catalyst drivers worked before when I did the --buildpkg option, but I don't seem to be able to get them working since I started messing with everything this morning
<ManDay> webnet: No, aptitude, the curses gui
<llutz> Guest66788: do you still have a root-shell open?
<Guest66788> nope can i open one?
<Exxon> coreyo, i would rather suggest go with the default drivers as ubuntu is the best at ; just forget the compiz rest will simply work fine unless you are a developer require 3d render stuff
<llutz> Guest66788: if you have another sudo-user, yes.
<Guest66788> otherwise?
<webnet> ok ok so you have the aptitude gui open yes?
<vijai> anybody in here who can teach me a lil bit of openFoAM
<ManDay> single user mode :P
<llutz> Guest66788: get a live-cd or try recovery-mode to fix your groups
<joshteam> This is driving me crazy! :( - I have "/var/www/sites *(rw,no_root_squash,insecure)" in my /etc/exports and then when I nfs from my mac to this VM using the IP from $ifconfig it just rejects it.. no idea why (and yes I restarted NFS-Kernel-Server)
<ManDay> webnet: still there?
<coreyo> Exxon, I won't do that without a fight.  I must say that I am thoroughly disappointed with ubuntu's last 2 releases.  This last one especially is nearly unusable out of the box.
<Guest66788> Is it possible to log in as root?
<webnet> yep ManDay u have the gui open?
<ManDay> webnet: The aptitude gui, yes webnet
<coreyo> Exxon, they are trying to roll things out now long before they are stable and ready
<KamZou`> Hi, is there any way to copy all permissions set to a unix user to a group ?
<Exxon> coreyo, catalyst drivers also don't work don't keep a icon in the menu list and does nothing
<ManDay> webnet: I found a setting "automatically upgrate installed packages" in the preferences
<coreyo> Exxon, I can't change the video card in my laptop :(
<ManDay> I guess that will do. Wouldn't hurt to know the specific command which does that, though
<webnet> ManDay, what happens when you select it?
<ManDay> webnet: Wait a second
<axisys>  how do I get the vbox control ? when I click on vbox icon from dash it only displays the running vm
<webnet> i cant get my aptitude gui working. odly. i was screwing with dependencies the other day and i think i deleted something
<webnet> hahahaha
<ManDay> webnet: nothing.
<Neosano> !o
<ManDay> I'm confused. May it be that my packages are up to date?!
<Exxon> coreyo, there is no need to drift..at present there is no support.. i made my self clear before ..sorry (many do suffer of the stupid ati)
<ManDay> No, impossible,
<ManDay> Unless the persistent LiveUSB actually messes with the squashfs - but it does not, right?!
<coreyo> Exxon, many people seem to have gotten it working, though I'm not sure with my specific chipset
<webnet> ok. hmm.you are using the latest version of aptitude package manager right?
<webnet> ManDay, ^^
<ManDay> webnet: 0.4.11.11
<ManDay> 10.04 lts
<Exxon> coreyo, yes there is a way get the source and then compile but it will be like rocket science
<webnet> ok  ManDay cool. hold on im going to try to fix mine real quick. give me a second
<Amon-Ra> Hi everyone, i have a problem with the sound..can anyone help me please ?
<coreyo> Exxon, ahh, it appears that installing the repo version, then going back to 11.9 is working again now
<webnet> Amon-Ra, whats up?
<ManDay> webnet: hold on
<coreyo> though it had its flaws .... still don't know how much of it was ATI and how much of it was gnome3
<ManDay> webnet: apt-get upgrade also doesn't do anything!
<Amon-Ra> webnet: Hi friend, i am fine you?
<webnet> ManDay, ok find something?
<ManDay> It returns with: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ManDay> webnet: ^
<webnet> Amon-Ra, good. what can we help you with?
<ManDay> webnet: FYI I'm still in a chroot
<Amon-Ra> webnet: 1) I had problems with sounds in apps, like skype. 2) I uninstalled pulseaudio and it fixed. I heard sounds from skype. 3) i turned off my computer and now no sound at all. It says that there are sound devices
<Exxon> coreyo, still today i have seen laptop shipped with ati nonsense selling for cheap but i always recomment friends beware of it
<webnet> ManDay, run apt-get update first
<ManDay> webnet: I already did - 10 times ...
<webnet> ManDay, ok...
<ManDay> It returns with   Hit ... Ign ... Hit ... etc
<webnet> ok. good ^^
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok so have you chacked that your audio settings are un muted?
<Exxon> Amon-Ra, alsamixer
<coreyo> Exxon, it's a shame because amd desktop hardware is now killing nvidia, but their software support just hasn't gotten any better
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes, i go to sound and i see that there is not device (when i removed pulseaudio it wasysaying default device) now nothing
<jost> Ok, i've digged more into the problem. The program http://pastebin.com/NM3ebBA4 terminates with a segfault when run as an upstart job, but runs fine from a terminal.  That XOpenDisplay(":0.0") returns NULL. Why is that? The job is starting when the xserver is up and running.
<coreyo> Exxon, since the days of standalone ATI, it has always been that way
<Amon-Ra> Exxon: u mean to install alsamixer?
<StepNjump> hi guys, I am looking to an alternative to just in time because I'm looking for an application that will provide encryption methods. Any suggestions?
<StepNjump> sorry back in time is what I meant to say
<doritoDan> Anyone know why Ubuntu has such a low resolution on the login screen?
<Jahcros> doritoDan: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Exxon> coreyo, getting of-topic...please search the source indeed
<emitlia> http://iekeira.notlong.com
<ManDay> Does anyone have an idea why aptitude (run within a non-ubuntu-made-ubuntu-chroot) does return with   "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not apgraded"   when being called with "upgrade" ?
<Exxon> Amon-Ra, type it in the terminal and do the settings
<martian> Why does wine put four separate 'wine core exe' entries in my right-click 'open with' menu? How can I remove them?
<axisys> when I click on the icon on dash it only displays running session. how do I start a new session?
<emitlia> http://iekeira.notlong.com
<llutz> ManDay: nothing to upgrade, all up-to-date
<terran4000> Does anyone know how to get the CTXFI module working properly under 11.10 (with a Creative Titanium HD)?
<emitlia> http://iekeira.notlong.com
<ManDay> llutz: Impossible. The Chroot is the extracted sqashfs of the 10.04 LTS LiveCD
<Exxon> terran4000, does the module panic
<doritoDan> Jahcros: I don't know.
<doritoDan> 9 I think.
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<llutz> ManDay: in that case, you haven't updated package-cache before. check sources.list(s)
<terran4000> In dmesg, it gives the usual: "ctxfi: Something wrong!!!
<terran4000> "
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: Any luck finding a way to change the background color of the unity launcher?
<webnet> StepNjump, encrypting what? files text? music?
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, i ran into errors loading the 11.10 on my computer. i'm trying to get it loaded back up to run through it again.
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: creative cards can be a real pain, sometimes they need firmware files. Totally not worthe effort
<terran4000> Exxon, I used to have this issue solved in 11.04 and under. Sadly the alsa-dev ppa does go up to 11.10 not the 3.x kernel.
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: Thanks man, glad to hear it :)
<ManDay> llutz: What should I check for? Looks normal
<MonkeyDust> diatomaceous  offtopic: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Features-Unity-Configuration-Tool-239928.shtml
<terran4000> ActionParsnip, the issue is the alsa driver + kernel module :(
<Amon-Ra> Exxon: I see the panel, and i see the two sound cards there. I choose the one i use but it doesn't work. At system settings -> sounds ->hardware there is no device..
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: the link I gave may help
<llutz> ManDay: what's "normal"? online-sources, cd-rom sources?
<htmlinprogress> MonkeyDust,   thanks
<doritoDan> Sorry Jahcros, I'm using 10.04 LTS.
<diatomaceous> MonkeyDust: I have myunity installed - it doesnt' provide a way to change the color, unfortunately :(
<ManDay> it lists, among otherss    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted    llutz
<terran4000> works fine with patched alsa drivers. I was trying to go through this but I have no clue how to work the patches nor git and when I tried all it told me was that the patching failed :-/ http://www.intervigil.net/sound-blaster-x-fi-titanium-hd-on-ubuntu-1110
<llutz> ManDay: sudo aptitude update
<Aelingil> bbiab
<ManDay> llutz: already did.
<Jahcros> doritoDan: Ok hmm the login screen shouldn't look that bad, I would recommend making sure you have the most up to date graphics drivers and give that shot
<ActionParsnip> !patch | terran4000
<ubottu> terran4000: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<StepNjump> sorry webnet, encrypt all my files because this goes on an external hard drive that I store off site
<ManDay> llutz: returns with   Hit ... Ign... Hit ... and so forth
<llutz> ManDay: then you did something wrong
<ManDay> llutz: With what?
<webnet> StepNjump, so encrypt your backups?
<StepNjump> yes webnet
<llutz> ManDay: idk what. you say you are on a fresh 10.04, updated package-cache and there are no updates? there has to be something wrong
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: could make life easier and get a different (non-creative) card
<StepNjump> I know there are others but none that have so many options as bit webnet
<doritoDan> Jahcros: I'm pretty sure I updated to the latest drivers the last time I used it.
<webnet> Ok StepNjump, first of all when back in time backs up, does it back up to a single file?
<terran4000> ActionParsnip, I don't have a spare $100 for another card ;)
<doritoDan> But I'll try it again now. :)
<doritoDan> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: what do you use in the way of sound?
<ManDay> llutz: So much is obvious.
<StepNjump> webnet, no it uses rsync so it creates the same structure
<ManDay> llutz: I don't think that I upgraded in the LiveUSB persistent mode did affect the squashfs, could it possibly have?
<ActionParsnip> !away > pingsut_zzZZ
<ubottu> pingsut_zzZZ, please see my private message
<Jahcros> doritoDan: do you get any errors during boot?
<Exxon> Amon-Ra, lspci -v please paste out put to www.pastebin.org and give us a link
<doritoDan> Jahcros: Not that I can see. :/
<ActionParsnip> Exxon: could use:  lspci -v | pastebinit
<llutz> ManDay: ls -l /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<terran4000> ActionParsnip, digital out, external EQ and some other fun jazz to get sound in the places I want it
<Exxon> ActionParsnip, :)
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: my onboard sound doues digital out, its nothing fancy now..
<terran4000> ActionParsnip, mine doesn't :)
<ManDay> 2011-12-13
<ManDay> llutz: ^
<ManDay> or what did you want to know?
<ManDay> 5250400 is the size
<llutz> date / time ManDay
<terran4000> ActionParsnip, hence my want/need for an external card and not wanting to spend more monies
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: http://www.ciao.co.uk/Sweex_7_1_PCI_Sound_Card_with_Digital_Out__6876814    15 quid
<Grievre>  /j #alsa
<Grievre> er
<Amon-Ra> Exxon: http://pastebin.com/3WFTZbAj
<ManDay> llutz: jeez
<go8765> hello. can I  found anywhere dooble fresh debs?
<ManDay> can that possibly be?!
<terran4000> ActionParsnip, sexy. Though again, I dont' want to spend the money on something I know that works but just needs some fine-tuning
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: creative refuse to support Linux too which is even more reason to avoid them, you can spend lots of time making these things work
<webnet> StepNjump, ohhhh. ok that is a bit of a pain. lol. i back up to a large tarball and then i encrypt it using a java bean i compiled
<Jahcros> doritoDan: well then unless you've modded the login gui in some way, or this is just how it's always appeared and your on older hardware your likely going to need someone else in the channles input cause i'm running out of ideas fast.
<terran4000> ActionParsnip, Time I have, money to throw at something which works just needs patched Alsa ... that I don't have.
<llutz> ManDay: what? 5MB? mine is 20M
<ActionParsnip> terran4000: time to learn how to patch then
<doritoDan> Jahcros: Well, it's been like this since I installed it. When I login however, it resumes to highres.
<doritoDan> It's just lowres at the login screen.
<doritoDan> :/
<ManDay> llutz: what can I say...
<ManDay> Yes, 5.1 Megs
<llutz> ManDay: sry no idea whats wrong with your setup
<ManDay> but no, that timestamp misled me. it was the wrong timezone
<Jahcros> doritoDan: have you played with your video options in your bios?
<ManDay> that squashfs was not updated by the persistent liveUSB
<Jahcros> ls
<Jahcros> whoops sorry all mt
<doritoDan> Jahcros: Nope.
<doritoDan> It's virtualized though.
<doritoDan> In VMware.
<coreyo> I somehow disabled lightdm at startup, what's the command to re-enable it?
<doritoDan> If that gives you any dieas.
<doritoDan> ideas*
<Exxon> Amon-Ra, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963027
<ActionParsnip> coreyo: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm    may do it
<Amon-Ra> Exxon: I want to use the onboard card, i don't use the soundblaster (i don't remember why, but it is like that for years)
<Jahcros> doritoDan: hmmmm not really, sorry i'm fresh out of good idea's at this point, it's got to be something with the VM not loading the graphics drivers before the login screen.
<Exxon> Amon-Ra, that is what on board silly
<ActionParsnip> doritoDan: have you tried in #vmware ?
<mori> hi, mat i have little help about aircrack-ng in ubuntu?:)
<luchomax> hi people
<luchomax> i need some help with ubuntu one in ubuntu 11.10
<doritoDan> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<doritoDan> Jahcros: Alright. Thanks for trying pal.
<ManDay> llutz: which is the current kernel for x64 systems of ubuntu?
<cari_veri_dt> Hi there . Where to set the brightness in ubuntu 11.10 ? system -> seems to offer almost no options.
<doritoDan> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a shot, but it feels like an Ubuntu issue. :/
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: which release?
<ActionParsnip> doritoDan: its worth an ask
<doritoDan> Yeah.
<doritoDan> But
<doritoDan> They're assholes.
<ManDay> 10.04 lts
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doritoDan> So I'd rather ask here first.
<doritoDan> :)
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: 10.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic lucid
<pangolin> doritoDan: please mind your language
<doritoDan> Sure.
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.36.42 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ManDay> yes, mine is 2.6.32-33
<ManDay> So it SHOULD upgrade, eh
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: You got an idea perhaps?
<ManDay> installed size is 32kb?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: yes, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: it's a metapackage so is very small
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: dist-upgrade would move to 11.10, no?
<ManDay> i need ot stay on 1
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: no
<ManDay> lucid
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: you will stay on lucid
<tp43> when I goto "about Gnome" it says version 2
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: So you know why   apt-get upgrade  wont upgrade anything?
<MegaDavor> Hi all. :)
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: sudo apt-get update    first
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: already did
<ManDay> still doesn't upgrade anything
<MegaDavor> apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<tp43> And when I try to install extensions.gnome.org, it says your gnome is old
<MegaDavor> And sudo, ofc. :)
<llutz> ManDay: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<luchomax> Pleaaaaaaaaaaase I have some troubles with "Ubuntu One"
<luchomax> can anyone help me?
<mori> ive installed aircrack-ng on ubuntu and having little problem:
<kwrx25> Hey all, just ran todays updates, including the kernel one....I can no longer seem to get a VPN pptp connection... anyone else heard this?
<mori> when i try to scan with airodump-ng im getting this error : ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211, ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth1 <#>' Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<ManDay> llutz: candiate and installed are the same.  there is a version  2.6.32.33.39 0   marked with ***   though
<ManDay> MegaDavor: ActionParsnip dist-upgrade didn't do anything either
<MegaDavor> Hmm..
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769156/
<llutz> ManDay: if there is no newer candidate, theres nothing to upgrade.
<MegaDavor> Try apt-get clean all
<MegaDavor> And then apt-get update
<MegaDavor> And then apt-get dist-upgrade
<ManDay> llutz: but why is there not?! there is
<tp43> is it possible to upgrade gnome to 3?
<Exxon> mori, there is different distro for all and more of the stuff..download that..instead
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: what does it do?
<edgarville> tp43: GNOME 3 is in Ubuntu repos, depending on what version you're on
<ManDay> MegaDavor: nothing
<tp43> I have Ubuntu 11.10, and gnome-shell
<MegaDavor> :(
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: cleans out all the known packages and downloads fresh lists, may make the new version come down
<edgarville> tp43: gnome-shell is GNOME 3
<edgarville> tp43: Unity is GNOME 3 with a custom shell
<ActionParsnip> tp43: Oneiric uses Gnome3 by default
<kwrx25> thanks, figured out the issue... it was not OS related
<MegaDavor> I told him how to do that and that doesn't solve the problem.
<tp43> edgarville, thats what I thought, but when I go accessories, about gnome, it shows gnome 2.31
<tp43> And when I go to the extensions.gnome.org, it says I need to upgrade to use those extensions
<edgarville> tp43: what does cat /etc/issue say?
<tp43> edgarville, ubuntu 11.10
<ManDay> llutz: what should apt-cache policy  return?
<tp43> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \
<edgarville> tp43: odd, log out and hit the cog next to the username input, make sure you're logging in to use the right DE
<edgarville> bbl
<llutz> ManDay: different versions /installed vs candiate/
<tp43> ok, brb
<varikonniemi> what is the easiest way to install the latest linux kernel in ubuntu?
<junka> I've got a problem with my ubuntu netbook remix I just put on my USB with Unetbootin. For some reason when I boot up my netbook, the screen says this: "SYSLINUX ........." and the remix installation does not boot from there. It just stays on that screen?
<Amon-Ra> exxen my pc shuttes down and it doesnt open now..
<ActionParsnip> tp43: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; dpkg -l | grep gnome | pastebinit          what is output?
<ManDay> llutz: So that means my cache is not correct, right?
<ActionParsnip> junka: there is no netbook remix now
<junka> What?
<junka> But I downloaded it.
<llutz> ManDay: as i said: if there is no newer candidate, theres nothing to upgrade.     so you have to findout WHY there are no updates available
<ActionParsnip> junka: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB device?
<junka> no this always happens when I download any linux ISO, it just comes up with SYSLINUX on my netbook. ANY  linux iso.
<ManDay> llutz: But there SHOULD be an newer candidate than 2.6.32.33.39  right?!
<ActionParsnip> junka: netbook remix was last in Lucid, did you download lucid|10.04?
<junka> My friend showed me this quick fix for it before but I don't remember what it was.
<junka> I just need to get the SYSLINUX to go away and just boot the OS.
<ActionParsnip> junka: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<varikonniemi> is there some ppa for the latest kernel?
<Ed_Money> what program can i use to join a Windows Network via VPN?
<llutz> ManDay: as ActionParsnip showed you, linux-image-generic should have a candidate "2.6.32.36.42"
<ActionParsnip> varikonniemi: there is but its not supported here if you get issues
<ActionParsnip> Ed_Money: network manager supports vpn
<varikonniemi> i can choose the old kernel at bootup?
<MonkeyDust> kansanturvamsiikikommissio
<varikonniemi> i have issues now, so i was hoping it could fix it
<ManDay> llutz: That's what I meant. So as I said: My local information about the newest version is wrong, right?
<ActionParsnip> varikonniemi: sure, hold shift at boot as usual
<varikonniemi> yes
<llutz> ManDay: it seem to be. did you do what ActionParsnip pasted?
<ManDay> llutz: Not yet, I'd rather find out the problem and solve it than run a general wipe
<ManDay> There seems to be somethign fundamentally wrong
<ActionParsnip> varikonniemi: check yo PMs :)
<tp43> After I installed gnome shell, three new option showed up when I login, gnome, gnome(classic) and gnome (classic no effects), I am using gnome
<ActionParsnip> tp43: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  gnome-shell --replace     is it ok?
<junka> ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso: ok
<junka> So...why does "SYSLINUX" keep coming up on my screen? The ISO appears to be fine.
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: did the paste vanish?!
<llutz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769156/ ManDay
<tp43> ActionParsnip, yep, it reloaded fine
<ManDay> can you please repaste that to a proper pastebin with RAW mode?
<ActionParsnip> junka: looks like they kept it in maverick too.
<ManDay> when I try to wget it I get some OpenID html nonsense
<broofa> Question: If I create bootable USB stick on MacOSX (using instructions on download page), will that also work to boot on a PC?
<ActionParsnip> junka: MD5 test the ISO and compare to the hash here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<super789> i have a pIII 500mhz with 200mb memory and a 256mb grafic card. i installed the latest Lubuntu
<llutz> ManDay: http://pastebin.com/KWMxtpkZ
<super789> but the computers seems too slow
<ManDay> thanks ll
<ActionParsnip> super789: Could try puppy linux or slitaz or tiny core
<Tech-1> super789:  you need more ram, 500m min
<M4dD0G> i have a big problem with dpkg.. this is the error. 'dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 31568:'
<ActionParsnip> M4dD0G: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769156/
<Pici> M4dD0G: Try running sudo dpkg --clear-avail  and then sudo apt-get update
<super789> Tech-1: in wikipedia it says 128mb.. i have been wasting my time then....
<UltraD> Want someone to help me with my C program for school? ^^
<ActionParsnip> super789: I could go edit that and put that it needs 12Mb
<super789> ActionParsnip: do you have an opinion about zenwalk?
<UltraD> Strings...
<Tech-1> super789:  puppy is great little os, check it out
<Pici> UltraD: this channel is for Ubuntu support only. ##C would be more appropriate for your question.
<M4dD0G> Plcl: ok, thanx
<UltraD> Ok, thank you...
<trav> So I need some help pretty badly. Mouse functionality has disappeared aside from being able to move the mouse. Can't click anything, and my terms wont open but xchat works perfectly
<theadmin> UltraD: Um, C has no strings
<trav> how can I restart softly so I don't corrupt this data?
<theadmin> trav: Hold Alt+PrtSc and type in "reisub"
<super789> Tech-1: i had seen puppy but the frugal install part confused me a bit..
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: llutz your script didnt help either
<ActionParsnip> super789: slackware based so should be ok, not used it
<trav> picture?
<UltraD> Want someone to invite me for #C, please?
<UltraD> :D
<Pici> UltraD: You need to register/identify
<Pici> !register > UltraD
<ubottu> UltraD, please see my private message
<ManDay> llutz: that pastebin was a bad choise :-/
<UltraD> Ok.
<ActionParsnip> UltraD: register then identify and you can walk in freely
<trav> theadmin, took a picture
<UltraD> Thank you.
<htmlinprogress> what are the light weight desktops for a p3 256 mb   like lxmd? gnome  what is the best also easy for a linux first time user
<theadmin> trav: Damn that gnome and it's stupid keyboard capturing... Do you have a "SysRQ" key?
<Theishi> I am not sure if this is a firefox question or not, but I do not have sound on youtube. I am asking here because the sound is flakey all over, but consistently doesn't work in firefox. I have sound working in totem right now, but if i turn off my speakers and turn them back on. I lose sound system wide
<ManDay> llutz: it adds CR at the line ends
<trav> Same key
<trav> clickings back
<Exxon> super789, slackware based..don't even think about it...puppy will be fine
<theadmin> trav: Ah... Then it should work, oh well, glad it "fixed" itself
<llutz> ManDay: file a bugreport
<ActionParsnip> htmlinprogress: could just use openbox or fluxbox on it's own, they don't need a DE :)
<theadmin> trav: Age-old Ubuntu bug actually
<trav> Really?
<ManDay> just saying
<ManDay> bbl
<trav> Clicking just disappearing and then reappearing?
<theadmin> trav: I had it back in 9.10, yeah
<super789> thanks exxon
<trav> weird
<trav> thanks though
<Theishi> im on ubuntu 10.10 btw
<htmlinprogress> ActionParsnip,  de? means?
<ActionParsnip> htmlinprogress: desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> htmlinprogress: openbox can run on its own, so makes the desktop lighter
<theadmin> openbox... i3 anyone? :D
<M4dD0G> Pici: that command didn't work (dpkg - didnt recognise the command)
<super789> do you know any easy to follow frugal install tutorial of puppy? Exxon & ActionParsnip & Tech-1
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: sure why not :), frees up resources
<ActionParsnip> super789: puppy isn't supported here, there is #puppylinux and numerous guides online
<theadmin> super789: We don't support puppy here
<super789> ok thanks for the hint
<Exxon> super789, try minimum install.....
<jtheuer> hey, in maverick, 'xrandr' showed "LVDS"and"VGA" using oneiric i only see a "default" device (my laptopscreen) -- what is missing to able to use xrandr again? (intel onboard chip)
<super789> i just joined #puppy but it was empty
<Pici> M4dD0G: Try this then: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available.old ; sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/available
<M4dD0G> Pici: Sorry, har to tell between l or i. i got it now, just running apt-get update
<htmlinprogress> ActionParsnip,  well i need it to play youtube  music  hanldle  little bit of files , facebook myspace     mass media stuff and bowsers things, maybe ever-so - often play a dvd or a cd ,,,( the things i need to do with the os
<moes> super789, #puppylinux
<Exxon> super789, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kLnrSGpqAQ
<ActionParsnip> htmlinprogress: can do all that stuff, just how fast will be limited by your hardware
<Pici> Exxon: Please stay on topic here.
<Exxon> Pici, not discussing only a link..infact sorry
<M4dD0G> Pici: it's fixed now. Thankyou. :)
<shomon> hi, I'm getting an error in banshee, where it crashes whenever I click on "podcasts"
<Pici> M4dD0G: np :)
<shomon> the error I have is "** (Banshee:14471): CRITICAL **: syncdaemon_folder_info_get_subscribed: assertion `SYNCDAEMON_IS_FOLDER_INFO (finfo)' failed"
<shomon> anyone know what coudl fix it, or where to get help?
<incorrect> how can i get compiz to start automatically with gnome classic?
<theadmin> incorrect: The "Startup Apps" tool does it
<htmlinprogress> ActionParsnip,  so this thing is open box?
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, Do you have CompizConfig Settings Manager installed? You can change the "Launch Bar" transparency and color from there.
<incorrect> theadmin, is that something i need to apt-get?
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: Under which section?
<theadmin> incorrect: Um, no, it's somewhere around the menu... The command is "gnome-session-properties" if I recall right
<ActionParsnip> htmlinprogress: it can be
<incorrect> thanks theadmin
<htmlinprogress> ActionParsnip,  so this thing is open box? what does it do ? and whats it for?
<Exxon> incorrect, only matter of few clicks i hope you can manage that..automatically i don't think it does
<ActionParsnip> htmlinprogress: it manages the windows of applications you draw and gives an app menu on right click, you can load docks and stuff if you need but openbox is pretty self contained
<incorrect> ok lets see if that works
<Aelingil> I'm looking it up right now, hold on.
<ntr0py> Any suggestions what could be wrong when i get "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)" when using Xvnc?
<incorrect> next question, how can i disable the extra battery and sound applets from loading in the notification applet
<theadmin> htmlinprogress: A Window Manager is the tool which allows you to manage windows, it also normally draws at least some window borders. This, for example, is i3: http://i.imm.io/cUf1.png and this is xfwm in XFCE: http://i.imm.io/cUeP.png
<trism> incorrect: I believe it is started by /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-sound-applet.desktop, if you copy it to ~/.config/autostart and remove the NoDisplay=true you can configure it with gnome-session-properties
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: sudo chmod chmod 1777 /tmp
<LinuxNoob> Can someone help me create a partition and mount it?
<incorrect> thanks trism
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061084
<shomon> does anyone know where I can get help with banshee crashing when clicking on podcasts?
<shomon> something to do with ubuntu one...
<ActionParsnip> shomon: run it from terminal, output in the terminal may help
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: my tmp already is 777 owned by root and /etc/gconf/* is 755
<LinuxNoob> Anyone know how to find a physical disc without a partition and mount it?
<Exxon> LinuxNoob, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<llutz> LinuxNoob: sudo fdisk -l mount , /dev/sdX /mnt
<theadmin> LinuxNoob: You can't mount something without a partition on it...
<llutz> LinuxNoob: sudo fdisk -l , mount  /dev/sdX /mnt
<llutz> theadmin: sure you can
<LinuxNoob> @Exxon, I tried that site but have no GUI.
<theadmin> llutz: Well, unless it's some crazy device like a CD-ROM or a loopmounted thing or whatever
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I have all that output, may I pastebin it for you to see?
<theadmin> llutz: Definetly not a hard drive though
<cristian_c> Hi
<llutz> theadmin: theres no need for a partition on a drive, just put a filesystem on the device and mount it
<frxstrem> I upgraded the Linux kernel from 3.0.0-13 to 3.0.0-14, but after rebooting my display drivers do not work properly, my screen resolution is max 1024x768 (normally, it's 1600x900) and Unity doesn't work properly - can anyone please help me?
<llutz> theadmin: nonsense
<theadmin> llutz: Now that sounds crazy :D
<fschuindt> Somebody knows how I mount a device from a FTP server?
<llutz> theadmin: all so called "superfloppy" drives did that
<theadmin> llutz: Well, I may lack knowledge there since I never tried formatting an entire drive, it's just weird imo
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: Do you perhaps have 5 minutes to try it out?
<theadmin> llutz: So you can, technically, say "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda"?
<ManDay> theadmin: yes
<llutz> theadmin: sure, why not?
<theadmin> llutz: Okay, I'm sorry that I assumed something I don't really know about :D
<ManDay> llutz: or you, perhaps?
<llutz> theadmin: its just not common and some tools might fail nowadays, because the expect partitions
<LinuxNoob> Is not sda the disk name?
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, Here are the two pages that i have found that give you a walk-through how to make changes to the bar & tabs. http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/62903#62903  and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/unity-oneiric-changes-august/
<shomon> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/BC39YX4e is the output from banshee.. the "critical" bit is when I clicked on the podcast tab
<llutz> they*
<cristian_c> I have to change the manager of the numerical codes of the keys from default one to one provided by another application, in this case keytouch. I was advised to check the keytouch configuration files. I found the named keytouch  file in /etc/init.d whose content is as follows:
<llutz> ManDay: try out what?
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769205/
<ManDay> llutz: chroot into the 10.04 squashfs and see whether apt-get upgrade works for you
<theadmin> cristian_c: That ain't a configuration file, that's a initscript (autostart thing)
<ManDay> i'll even make you a script, if you like
<ManDay> llutz: ^
<cristian_c> But there is no trace of udev :(
<llutz> ManDay: let me get an iso...
<ManDay> thanks
<htmlinprogress> ActionParsnip,  whats lighter then gnome?
<cristian_c> theadmin, The other file I checked is called 55keytouchd_launch (which is located in /etc/X11/Xsession.d) whose content is as follows:
<llutz> ManDay: 10 minutes, download from slow server :(
<ManDay> htmlinprogress: everything but KDE
<brightspark> htmlinprogress, xfce, fluxbox, lxde
<ManDay> llutz: ill be arround
<llutz> ManDay: hope your test won't expect a *buntu host-system...
<ManDay> llutz: Better not. I'm not on one, either
<BusyBox> hey people, my ubuntu system don boot :S, y selected the Ubuntu option on my grub but when ubuntu boot don't load GNOME and i only see a terminal prompt, this prompt say: (initramfs)
<ManDay> So that will be perfect
<BusyBox> Sorry for my bad english -.-
<theadmin> cristian_c: Not that either...
<BusyBox> don't boot*
<BusyBox> I selected*
<BusyBox> lol
<htmlinprogress> in what order first heaviest  last lightest  of all the gui/ thingyy
<ManDay> BusyBox: how did you install ubuntu
<|Anthony|> how many os's can one put on a single hdd?
<jpmh> I have a UPS plugged in and dmesg shows that the USB interface has been detected - is there a command line way to look at the status - I assumed acpi would show info but it does  not
<|Anthony|> random question, i know
<theadmin> htmlinprogress: KDE, GNOME, XFCE, LXDE, Openbox, i3, dwm, awesome, wmfs -- something like this.
<theadmin> |Anthony|: Um, as many as one wants, but there can be only 4 primary partitions (not that it's really a limit, but)
<ManDay> theadmin: KDE surely isnt lighter
<murfie> jpmh: install upsmon
<BusyBox> ManDay, My Disc Drive came from school, the teachers give me this HDD and i have to use this in school and in my house too
<ManDay> theadmin: oh, my bad
<BusyBox> ManDay, but yesterday this run, and today no run :S
<ManDay> theadmin: Everything after LXDE is no DE though
<cristian_c> theadmin, not even that?
<theadmin> ManDay: (s)he did say "all of the gui thingies"
<shomon> can anyone help me with debugging a banshee crash? it doesn't like podcasts... http://pastebin.com/BC39YX4e
<brightspark> theadmin, where might e17 fit in there?
<incorrect> ok nearly there, there is a power icon in the notification tray, its not the old xfce one,
<incorrect> anyone know where that power icon is coming from?
<ManDay> theadmin: Just say "it"
<BusyBox> ManDay, you understand me?
<|Anthony|> theadmin, i know that 4 primary is a limit, but with extended partitioning is there a limit? And are extended partitions bootable?
<theadmin> ManDay: Huh?
<ManDay> BusyBox: a little
<BusyBox> xd
<theadmin> brightspark: Oh I totally forgot about enlightenment, my bad :D Not sure honestly
<theadmin> |Anthony|: Yes and I don't think there is a limit
<brightspark> theadmin, no sweat.  just curious
<|Anthony|> oh very well
<LinuxNoob> So how can I partition the HDD
<htmlinprogress> ok , thanks ,, theadmin   ,, but what about the  "swirl" of flavored guis? like  gnome openbox ?
<cristian_c> theadmin, What should I do to bypass the management of numerical codes by udev?
<theadmin> LinuxNoob: gparted, fdisk...
<BusyBox> ManDay, you asked me how I installed my Ubuntu system. And my answer is: The ubuntu system was installed for my teachers, I use this hard drive in my school and in my house too.
<theadmin> cristian_c: Wow, um, no freaking idea, sorry
<cconstantine> Everytime I open gnome-terminal the it has a menu-bar.  I've changed the prefs to not do that, but I have to 'enable' then disable it to make it go away.  is anyone else having this problem?
<theadmin> htmlinprogress: "swirl"? Sorry, um, EMFDYSI?
<|Anthony|> i'm about to load up a hdd and i'd like to leave room for testing out other os's
<ManDay> BusyBox: Hm, it's really hard to to work with these info
<|Anthony|> think i'll take a sneak peak at win8
<|Anthony|> 0.o
<ManDay> BusyBox: does it work on another computer
<ManDay>  |Anthony| godspeed
<theadmin> |Anthony|: Don't, I tried, IE won't even start, had to ftp to releases.mozilla.org...
<jpmh> murfie: I will - ty
<BusyBox> are you asking me if my hard drive can run correctly in another computer?
<BusyBox> i don't tried it yet
<BusyBox> because i go to school tomorrow
<cristian_c> theadmin, what is the default handler of the numerical codes of the keys in ubuntu?
<ManDay> BusyBox: Clearly, your install is messed up
<wenko> anyone know how I can tell an ubuntu machine to recongnise a new NIC?
<theadmin> cristian_c: Uhhh... I beleive X handles those if you are running it
<|Anthony|> lmao theadmin
<|Anthony|> ty ManDay
<ManDay> BusyBox: Could be everything. Perhaps someone can walk you through but I guess your best option is a fresh install
<tp43> with all the excitement with unity and gnome 3, I am back to xfce
<BusyBox> but before i can run the hard drive in a school and in my house
<cristian_c> theadmin, thanks for the help :)
<ManDay> BusyBox: What is your native languaeg?
<tp43> compiz does scale windows much faster and smoother than gnome 3 does
<Dikadrah> Clean your home directory
<BusyBox> ManDay, :(
<theadmin> tp43: That's good, XFCE is epic :P
<BusyBox> xD
<jpmh> murfie: where is upsmon - I tried an apt-get install and not found
<theadmin> jpmh: Install apt-file, also...
<theadmin> !find upsmon
<ubottu> File upsmon found in nut-client
<theadmin> jpmh: ^
<ManDay> BusyBox: Your native language, what is it
<tp43> theadmin, yeah, its light weight and allows compiz, there is nothing lighter that allows compiz
<ManDay> hungarian?
<theadmin> tp43: Huh...?... Compiz can run even *without a DE at all*
<BusyBox> ManDay, is spanish
<BusyBox> or catalan
<tp43> theadmin, explain more please?
<ManDay> BusyBox: then you have no luck with me :-/
<theadmin> tp43: It can run as a standalone window manager (doesn't work well though) but
<BusyBox> hehe
<BusyBox> np ManDay , good day, bb
<tp43> theadmin, how to login to compiz?
<theadmin> tp43: Basically runs with everything, but hey, XFCE is great, stay with it :) PM me if you don't mind, btw
<jpmh> theadmin: what is apt-file?
<poop> Hi.
<theadmin> jpmh: apt-file searches for files in packages
<forgotten> i haven't been on bitchx in ages :DDD
<jpmh> theadmin: ty
<ManDay> llutz: how's the DL coming?
<llutz> ManDay: just mounted squashfs
<moes> What package do I use to open a winmail.dat file
<theadmin> moes: I don't think you open anything with "win" in it on Linux -_-
<ManDay> llutz: ok, i mounted dev, sysfs and proc
<kdcisit> Hello, I am trying to get WoL to work from suspend with 10.04-x86 on a Optiplex GX620.  WoL works from powered off state but not suspend.
<iceroot> moes: should be "mhtml"
<ManDay> (after I copied the squashfs to a RW location, ofc llutz )
<forgotten> neone still use cypress for bitchx?
<iceroot> moes: do a "file filename.dat" and see what it is
<ManDay> then I chrooted with bash llutz (after cp resolv.conf)
<moes> iceroot, Thanks
<ManDay> and then apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade llutz
<Pici> moes: This plugin for claws mail says it should be able to open winmail.dat files: claws-mail-tnef-parser
<selite> Guys what's the channel for C Programming?
<Pici> selite: ##C
<selite> But is says I need to be invited first.
<selite> What should I do?
<selite> *it
<Pici> selite: You need to be registered/identified to join
<Pici> !register > selite
<ubottu> selite, please see my private message
<selite> !register > selite
<llutz> ManDay: prepairing
<hoban> hello. I am missing a perl module under 11.10 and can't find a suitable package for it "Can't locate Proc/Queue.pm in @INC"
<hoban> sudo apt-cache search perl Proc::Queue <--returns nothing
<ManDay> llutz: Ok, hanging on here
<ManDay> PS: Upon chroot I get a warning: groups: Cannot find name for group 11
<ActionParsnip> bowsss01.ppdg.local/quit
<ManDay> ----
<ManDay> .
<ManDay> llutz: problem?
<llutz> ManDay: finally... i'm done
<llutz>   Installed: 2.6.32.33.39
<llutz>   Candidate: 2.6.32.36.42
<ManDay> damn
<llutz> ManDay: ^^ policy for linux-image-generic
<ManDay> tell me exactly what you did please
<t3c4> favorite backup anyone? looking for total hd backup
<ManDay> llutz: Perhaps bash_history?
<llutz> ManDay: http://www.debuntu.org/book/export/html/216
<ManDay> hm?
<ManDay> qq
<llutz> ManDay: the steps from ""$ mkdir /tmp/livecd" to "# export HOME=/root"
<ManDay> oh you made more fancy things...
<ssdrd> hello
<ManDay> llutz: I take it you have no clue where my "simple" perocess fails?
<llutz> ManDay: well, what did i what you didn't?
<ManDay> didnt copy hosts, didnt "-a" for extracting the fs with cp
<Gounst_> anyone know how to install a linux OS with ubiquity on Kubuntu? I've got the ISO in my "Home" folder. Anyone know?
<ssdrd> I installed Mysql on Ubuntu Oneiric, but can't connect from a remote connection, netstat -l | grep sql only shows: tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql *:* . Does anyone know how to make it listen for remote connections?
<ManDay> llutz: let me go through this one by one again, thanks already
<geoffmcc> ssdrd: not sure how to do from CLI but can be easily done in phpmyadmin
<jost> Sry to bother you again with that topic, but is there a way to find out what environment variables are used by some command? I'm especially interested in xprintidle
<Gounst_> How do you use ubiquity to install a Linux OS? I have the .iso file in my Home folder...
<xrdodrx> Gounst_, your question makes no sense :< You can burn the iso to a disk and if it uses Ubiquity as its installer then it will install using Ubiquity
<xrdodrx> What distribution is it?
<Gounst_> Ubuntu 11.04
<Gounst_> I'm trying to install on my netbook but I keep getting a stupid SYSLINUX message when I boot the USB.
<Gounst_> I've tried THREE different USB creators =/
<xrdodrx> what does ubiquity have to do with that
<ssdrd> nevermind, I found the answer in https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/mysql.html Is it possible to have multiple bind-addresses in Mysql's config file?
<Gounst_> I don't know someone told me to "use ubiquity" to install ubuntu
<oCean> ssdrd: edit /etc/mysql/my.conf, find the bind-address, which is default set to 127.0.0.1
<oCean> yeah, that
<Gounst_> no idea what that means..
<Gounst_> but I just want to get rid of this stupid SYSLINUX message when I boot my netbook so I can install UBUNTU in one peace!
<Gounst_> It just hangs there when I boot the USB..lol wtf?
<xrdodrx> What's the message?
<oCean> ssdrd: use 0.0.0.0 to make it listen on all interfaces
<BluesKaj> !lol | Gounst_
<ubottu> Gounst_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lacrymology> virtualenv py2.7 --no-site-packages -p /usr/bin/python2.7   <<< this complains that _weakrefset doesn't exist, but it doesn't exist in py2.6 (system default), I don't have virtualenv for py2.7, how can I get it?
<Gounst_> "SYSLINUX 4.05 EDD 2011-12-09 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<lacrymology> I installed py2.7 from deadsnakes
<Gounst_> No errors, just that message.
<llutz> ManDay: from history: http://nopaste.info/bb943e6c87_nl.html
<ssdrd> oCean : thank you
<oCean> ssdrd: yw
<ManDay> llutz: that rsync and the cd directory have no actual use, do they
<ManDay> or am I missing something there
<Gounst_> Looked on google, many forums said to change "syslinux.cfg" and edit the string "ui" and delete it. Did so, but I still got the SYSLINUX message...............
<ManDay> and you dont seem to have mountded dev either llutz
<BluesKaj> Gounst_,  is that where the cd stalls, then you wait til the ubuntu options page appears
<llutz> ManDay: right
<ManDay> weird... ok, let me try without dev
<Gounst_> BluesKaj, yes that's where the usb stalls, and the ubuntu options page never appears.
<Gounst_> it just stays stuck on the SYSLINUX screen.
<llutz> ManDay: dev should be important for this
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gounst_> so why do I keep getting that SYSLINUX message?
<ManDay> llutz: Son of a .... ! It works now
<BluesKaj> read above , Gounst_
<ManDay> What witchcraft is that
<ManDay> llutz: Let me try to figure out what exactly is the cause for that
<ManDay> Perhaps it's the fact that I did NOT mount dev?!
<llutz> ManDay: idk but i doubt that
<BlueEagle> gounst: as Kaj sais. Appears to me that it dousn't find an initrd.
<Gounst_> Oh no, you see, I've all ready prepared the UBUNTU 11.04 ISO with 3 different USB creators, all resulting in the "SYSLINUX" message.
<ManDay> llutz: I'll know in a bit
<ManDay> Aren't you curious..?
<forgotten> anyone use BitchX with Cypress here?
<llutz> ManDay: not really.... i usually don't deal with such stuff :=
<BluesKaj> Gounst_, then you missed a step somewhere
<gio74> michel telo'
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: are you doing this from ubuntu or windows
<Gounst_> I did the USB creators in windows
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: prepairing the usb stick that is
<Gounst_> I also did one from my friends Ubuntu with a disk creator, but that didn't work. Still got the SYSLINUX message.
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: did you verify the iso?
<Gounst_> Yeah
<Gounst_> MD5checksum'd, it's also the one from the main ubuntu page
<ManDay> llutz: Crap, seems like I can't reproduce it once it has succesfully fetched the lists
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, I'm not much on usb installs , since I have no experience with them , I'm guessing he didn't prepare the usb correctly
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: and which version are you trying to install
<Gounst_> 11.04
<Gounst_> It's my feeling I need a different version of syslinux attached to the USB installer, no idea what version I need though.
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: you dont have to explain yourself to me or anything, but is there a reason why not 11.10
<llutz> ManDay: Murphy
<ZeroSun> exit
<Mgamerz> If I do grub-install of a 10.04 disk and try to write it to a external USB drive, will I be able to select 'boot to USB' in my bios (it supports it) and then use grub to boot ubuntu?
<ZeroSun> Dammit! XD what is the exit command?
<ManDay> llutz: I guess it's the cp -a  - that's about the only thing I haven't changed
<Gounst_> Oh I'm sorry, it's 11.10, not 11.04
<Mgamerz> I'd use super grub2 disk but I don't have any flash drives that are small and unused, and for some reason my laptop hates booting linux from CD (but it works with windows fine)
<llutz> ManDay: how did you copy?
<ManDay> but I just accidentally rm -R my /dev and my /sys and my /proc
<ManDay> just cp llutz
<ManDay> got to reboot now
<llutz> ManDay:that shouldn't have worked at all
<ManDay> llutz: what should not have?
<llutz> ManDay: cp   wihtout options isn't recursve and would mess up permissions
<BluesKaj> Mgamerz, have you considered the alternate cd install ?
<ManDay> llutz: My bad. It was  cp -R , of course
<llutz> ManDay: still permission-thingy maybe
<ManDay> I'll try it after reboot
<Mgamerz> I have already installed ubuntu
<Gounst_> Do I need to install a diff version of syslinux perhaps to get past this SYSLINUX message?
<ManDay> Got to go now, before bad things happen
<llutz> ManDay: good luck, i'll grab some food
<Mgamerz> onto an external hard drive. Partitions in order: NTFS - ext3 (ubuntu) - swap
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: everything you need should be within the iso
<Mgamerz> my desktop can boot it fine with super grub2 disk (i will not install grub to the main hard drive's mbr as grub is a pita and seems to break for me all the time)
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: i know you said you tried it multiple times with different creators but humor me. On windows have you tried http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<Gounst_> Yeah I did.
<Mgamerz> but my laptop doesn't
<Gounst_> Linux Live Creator, Universal USB installer,  and unetbootin
<Gounst_> all producing: "SYSLINUX ...... " upon boot, and it stalls.
<Mgamerz> can't even boot a live cd on my laptop for some reason, took like 40 minutes of rebooting to get backtrack to work just once
<BluesKaj> Mgamerz, well, rather than install on an outboard to avoid using a cdrom , why not try the alternate ?
<Mgamerz> the alternate...? alternate install?
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: ok. i just did 11.10 x64 with it yesterday and no problems. when you were in LiLi did you make any changes other than choosing where usb was located
<BluesKaj> !alternate  | Mgamerz
<ubottu> Mgamerz: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Mgamerz> ... but i've already installed ubuntu, i don't need to install it again
<Gounst_> Mm, well I chose to format the USB but that's about it.
<Gounst_> also this is on my netbook
<BluesKaj> okm ,sry, Mgamerz , guess I misunderstood
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: is it still installed
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: assuming your on the win pc
<ActionParsnip> Mgamerz: backtrack isn't supported here
<Gounst_> LinuxLive? Yes it is.
<Gounst_> And I just tried again with unetbootin, "SYSLINUX" argh.
<Gounst_> This message is death I tells ya.
<loin> my laptop cannot resume from hibernate, it just starts up as if i shut it down
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: im not sure cause you did use others too, but im curious as to what LiLi settings are
<zoidfarb> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I'm getting a warning from Wine: PulseAudio "default" -22 without handle_underrun. Audio may hang. Please upgrade to alsa_plugins >= 1.0.24
<zoidfarb> does anyone know how I can upgrade those alsa plugins?
<Gounst_> All right, just used default settings on Lili. "SYSLINUX" message still comes up.
<ManDay> llutz: ActionParsnip : I found the problem: It seems to be that I did not extract the sqashfs by cp -a
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: just trying to think of all the bases here... have you tried another usb port if available
<BluesKaj> zoidfarb, have you updated/upgraded from the repos lately ?
<Gounst_> Tried all 3 on my netbook.
<ManDay> Do you have an idea why?
<mrfared> hello
<llutz> ManDay: permission problem, empty dirs not copied... wonder why you haven't got any errors
<ubuntunoob> .
<zoidfarb> BluesKaj, latest version in my repos seems to be libasound2-plugins version 10.0.22-0ubuntu7\
<ManDay> llutz: Me too.
<zoidfarb> BluesKaj, is there maybe a backport repo I could use?
<ManDay> llutz: Permission problem, though? Does apt-get drop priviledges? Otherwise I wouldn't see how permissions were a problem, since I am root.
<kdcisit> Gounst: have you updated the BIOS on the netbook?
<ManDay> llutz: If you are fancy, you can try for yourself
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: stick around if you can, checking a few things
<BluesKaj> zoidfarb, open a terminal and run , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<llutz> ManDay: next time maybe, gtg now
<ManDay> :P
<ManDay> llutz: Thank you for helping
<ManDay> llutz: Bye
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: i just thought... is this a sandisc usb
<Gounst_> Yeah it is!
<Gounst_> SanDiskCruzer
<Gounst_> Why?
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: i bet its u3
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: or whatever its called. i always remove it off mine
<Gounst_> How do you remove it? Because I've formatted the dang thing like 20 times.
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: http://drivers1.sandisk.com/DriverDownload/assets/USB%20Flash%20Drives/launchpadremoval.zip
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: please let me know if that was it, but its gotta be cause you verified sum, used multiple creators and i just did using a cruzer on 11.10 yesterday, but U3 was removed
<Gounst_> so what will this  do?
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: it will just remove the U3 partition off the drive. it contains scandisk tools.. i never used them so i just remeoved, but if you do use them, maybe just try with a non sandisc usb
<ActionParsnip> people still use u3, wow
<Gounst_> how does this program know which USB to format?
<ActionParsnip> Gounst_: i'd use dd on the raw device to wipe it from start to finish with zeros
<zoidfarb> BluesKaj: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Gounst_> it doens't ask me to choose which device I want to format. What if it formats my HDD?
<zoidfarb> BluesKaj, I've already updated earlier this morning
<geoffmcc> ActionParsnip: he on windows. trying to install but fails on syslinux screen... u3 could be a cause right
<ActionParsnip> geoffmcc: gotcha
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: its been a while, so to be safe just make sure no other usb drives are attached
<Gounst_> will it wipe my HDD?
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: just the usb stick
<ActionParsnip> Gounst_: the guys in ##windows may know a disk scrubbing app
<g0th> hi
<Gounst_> all right removed U3
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: yea this is sandisk offical way to remove it, but if your not comphy with that tool, then prob another way
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: try again... please let me know
<Gounst_> well I did it, I'm assuming it removed it.
<Gounst_> all right putting linux on it again via Universal USB Creator program
<g0th> If I use the flash plugin a lot of other software that use audio no longer work and need to be restarted to work again with audio. Any idea how to fix this? I use "Linux tardis 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" and have pulseaudio installed
<kdcisit> anyone know how to get wake on lan to work from suspend state on 10.04?
<Nando> Hi
<RobinJ> why's my webserver unreachable to the outside world? 109.132.145.182
<RobinJ> i've got apache running and the ports forwarded
<Gounst_> RobinJ: Firewalls?
<ManDay> If aptitude shows a collision (Red line, ! Apply, . Next , , Previous --- etc) - how can I view WHAT EXACTLY is the problem?
<RobinJ> does ubuntu have one?
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: do you have a firewall
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: have you port tested yourself using one of the many available sites
<RobinJ> if i visit the ip myself in firefox, i do get the webserver
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: have you rebooted your router and/or modem
<RobinJ> geoffmcc: dunno, did ubuntu 10.10 have one?
<Gounst_> RobinJ: www.canyouseeme.org Enter port 80 in the input box and press enter. Can it see your service?
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: yes, they don't see any services running on port 80
<george> hi, where can I find the headtracking plugin for compiz?
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> Can I use IRC for HTTP tunnelling?
<RobinJ> if i run nmap myself on 109.132.145.182 i get this:
<RobinJ> PORT      STATE    SERVICE
<RobinJ> 80/tcp    open     http
<RobinJ> 10000/tcp filtered snet-sensor-mgmt
<FloodBot1> RobinJ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: yes, but you would have had to enable it.
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: is there a firewall configured on the serving box?
<RobinJ> not as far as i know, and i've done this: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<RobinJ> if i start the ftp daemon, that IS reachable for other people
<Gounst_> HAH! IT WORKED
<Gounst_> THANK YOU!
<FloodBot1> Gounst_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oliverp> My Ubuntu has two NICs. One is connected directly to the internet (IP 83.22.128...) and the other one is connected to the local network (IP 192.168...). Both NICs can reach the internet; one directly and the other one through my dhcp router.  For some reasons, when I browse the internet on my ubuntu box, it uses the NIC that is plugged to the LAN. Can I somehow prioritize the NICs? Or force ubuntu to always use the NIC
<oliverp>  that is directly to the net, except for 192.168.. requests?
<g0th> how can I get flash plugin and other audio software to work together?
<pingveno> I'm trying to rebuild a (python-cairo aka pycairo) for multiple versions of Python. I think Python 2.7 should be recognized, but it's not.
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: ok. cool. i knew people have had problems with U3...sorry i didnt think of it sooner
<RobinJ> Gounst_: Error: I could not see your service on 109.132.145.182 on port (80)
<RobinJ> Reason: No route to host
<Gounst_> geoffmcc: Please remind me to make a shrine to you in my room.
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: are you port forwarding to the right IP? Are you allowing all port 80 traffic through on the router?
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: yup, forwarded the port, the same way i forwarded the ftp port, and that one does work
<ActionParsnip> Gounst_: I suggest you buy cheap USB drives in future, they don't have extra complications like that which makes life easier
<geoffmcc> Gounst_: if you see anyone stuck on that screen, you asking if they are using sandisc and pointing them to that tool will be thanks enough
<Gounst_> :)
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/y6pdtn4u/Selectie_114.png << i'm 192.168.1.8
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: I get connection refused for ftp on 109.132.145.182 too
<RobinJ> i know, that's the issue xd
<ManDay> jeez ubuntu deps are INSANE
<Pici> RobinJ: If you are on a residental ISP it is possible that they are blocking you.
<ManDay> gnome panel depends on evolution!
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: have you rebooted the router? I missed your reply
<george> where can I get the headtracking plugin for compiz?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: just one package in it, its weird
<xrdodrx> ManDay, no, gnome-panel recommends evolution
<Pici> ManDay: no, it suggests evolution, you can override that
<RobinJ> <ActionParsnip> RobinJ: have you rebooted the router? I missed your reply << no, i cant, my parents are on the internet :p
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: I seem to remember it being evolution-data-server-common
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: but i never had to reboot it before
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: its worth a try, don't you think
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: i cant, my parents are on the internet >.>
<RobinJ> [Tue Dec 13 18:54:42 2011] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<RobinJ> [Tue Dec 13 18:54:43 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.3-1ubuntu9.6 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<RobinJ> hmm..
<RobinJ> i didnt send it the sigterm, and it still appears to be running
<oliverp> Can I force internet traffic to go through a specific NIC?
<varikonniemi> do i have better chances by installing kernel 3.2 in oneiric or upgrade to precise?
<kdcisit> oliverp: your default gateway will tell which interface to use.  netstat -rn will show default gateway.
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: i'm sure its some casual thing, just let them know and kick it
<llutz> RobinJ: "sudo lsof -i :80"
<RobinJ> nvm the error log i just posted, thats from an hour ago, i thought maybe apache worked with UTC timezone
<asd> to działa
<dagerik> my network manager in Gnome 3 says "utavailable" under wireless. but there should be planty of AP's around here. What could cause this?
<asd> !!!!!!!
<RobinJ> llutz: http://pastebin.com/gXUkixkH
<oCean> !pl | asd
<ubottu> asd: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tp_eddy> hello everyone! can I install gnome3.2 on ubuntu10.04 and how
<oliverp> kdcisit: Both NICs has internet, but ubuntu chooses to use the one plugged to the router instead of the one plugged directly to internet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769276/
<asd> a jak przejść na ten  kanał
<asd> ?
<RobinJ> no'one with a good idea? :p
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: if you cant reboot router like Action suggests at very least try logging in and seeing if the router has a firewall, and if does turn it off and see if works. also if Block Anonymous WAN Requests is enabled it  may do it too i think
<tp_eddy> I search some ppa but it can't use now
<RobinJ> geoffmcc: i've checked ,its disabled
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: what about Block Anon Wan
<RobinJ> geoffmcc: never seen block anonymous wan requests in there though
<geoffmcc> k
<llutz> RobinJ: does your router show "109.132.145.182" as your external IP?
<tp_eddy> how to install gnome3.2 on my ubuntu10.04
<g0th> how can I get flash plugin and other audio software to work at the same time?
<Myrtti> tp_eddy: with great difficulty, breaking everything
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<RobinJ> <llutz> RobinJ: does your router show "109.132.145.182" as your external IP? << where can i see? i just check with whatismyip.org
<|Anthony|> lol Myrtti
<llutz> RobinJ: check your router
<ActionParsnip> tp_eddy: there is a PPA but it WILL break your OS, it's not compatible
<Myrtti> |Anthony|: it's true tho
<tp_eddy> <Myrtti>:oh
<llutz> RobinJ: it should have a status-page or something showing connection information
<RobinJ> llutz: i am doing that
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: I know you showed previously that it said port was open but im assuming that was a nmap of yourself... use a website to scan you and see if 80 shows at filtered... if does then it prob isp
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: do you use a proxy for web access?
<RobinJ> ADSL:  CONNECTED
<RobinJ> WAN IP:  109.132.145.182
<RobinJ> Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
<RobinJ> Gateway:  109.132.145.1
<RobinJ> Primary DNS:  195.238.2.22
<RobinJ> Secondary DNS:  195.238.2.21
<FloodBot1> RobinJ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> xukun
<tp_eddy> <ActionParsnip>: thx
<dagerik> ActionParsnip: yes I see them
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<RobinJ> <geoffmcc> RobinJ: I know you showed previously that it said port was open but im assuming that was a nmap of yourself... use a website to scan you and see if 80 shows at filtered... if does then it prob isp << i did, nmap says its open on my pc, an online tool says closed
<RobinJ> <ActionParsnip> RobinJ: do you use a proxy for web access? << nope
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: ok, run:  sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20      what is the scanning interface name?
<dagerik> ActionParsnip: wlan0
<kogepan> tp_eddy, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Alpha-Omega> is there no one who could help with getting headtracking plugin?
<asd> cd..
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: might be worth a shot to put apache on a non standard port and try to access it
<dagerik> ActionParsnip: The AP's shows now, after waiting a couple of minutes.
<asd> #ubuntu.pl
<RobinJ> <geoffmcc> RobinJ: might be worth a shot to put apache on a non standard port and try to access it << interesting suggestion... but how?
<seb_> where should I put numlockx in xubuntu? I tried putting it into startup apps but that didn't work, neither did putting into .profile. Any ideas? ty
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: dagerik ok that's cool, does network manager work ok now?
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: thanks, but neither of these allow for changing the background color, and when I set my opacity to 0, I definitely still see the purple tint :(
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: is wireless enabled in network manager
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-apache2-change-default-port-ipbinding/
<llutz> RobinJ: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<BluesKaj> zoidfarb, make sure you have the partner repos enabled
<xukun> I have /dev/mapper/root and no partition for boot only. Now I would like to know which partition mount and chroot after the install of ubuntu 11.10 with raid1 and lvm2. thanks
<dagerik> ActionParsnip: It is working fine now. But for a couple of mintues, it just said "unavailable".
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: maybe it's slow
<xukun> so I can install mdadm and lvm2 for correct reboot
<kdcisit> oliverp: traceroute shows external traffic going through your eth1 interface then
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: if its accesable on a diff port then your isp is blocking you. There are ways around that but im not sure if its appropriate to discuss, so just go looking.
<zoidfarb> BluesKaj, I'm trying to just roll back to an older version of wine
<RobinJ> geoffmcc: can you access this? for some reason it gives a 404 but it's running http://109.132.145.182:28/
<ntr0py> Where can i get more verbose information on why "/usr/lib/gconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check2 exited with status 256" on Xvnc startup/login before GDM shows up?
<llutz> RobinJ: it works "Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at 109.132.145.182"
<RobinJ> LOL
<RobinJ> fuck my isp
<RobinJ> first they block all bittorerent trackers and now they block port 80
<oCean> RobinJ: control your language here, please
<geoffmcc> RobinJ: sorry, watch the language,,, but yes is isp
<RobinJ> xd
<llutz> RobinJ: dial-ups/adsl aren't supposed to offer public-services
<nvz> Could anyone tell my how to disable the composite extension in ubuntu? there is no xorg.conf so Idk if making one will even be read or not
<auioh413> Not Found
<auioh413> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<auioh413> Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at 109.132.145.182 Port 28
<BluesKaj> zoidfarb, or upgrade rather than rollback
<oliverp> kdcisit yes you are right. it does. :) from what i've understood I can manipulate this using "route"? I'm still trying to find out how though.
<zoidfarb> llutz: they used to. As originally conceived, every machine on the internet was a full participant in the network.
<BluesKaj> zoidfarb, upgrade wine that is
<ntr0py> nvz: maybe you could choose "without effects" session on login?
<llutz> zoidfarb: nice theory
<nvz> ntr0py: no thanks you're missing my point entirely, that has absolutely nothing to do with what I am trying to do
<zoidfarb> BluesKaj: I had upgraded Wine from the wine PPA (for reasons I don't recall now). I just rolled back to the Ubuntu repo version and it seems better
<xukun> I have /dev/mapper/root and no partition for boot only. Now I would like to know which partition mount and chroot after the install of ubuntu 11.10 with raid1 and lvm2 so I can install lvm2 and mdadm on the live cd boot?
<nvz> ntr0py: I'm using gnome and sawfish, this has nothing to do with compiz or unity.. I'm talking about an X11 extension of the Xorg server not being loaded at all
<kdcisit> oliverp: I think your can delete the all 0's route for your 192.x network.  layer 2 networking should still give you access to your internal network since that doesn't need to be routed
<BluesKaj> zoidfarb, yeah, the repos are usually best unless you want bleedinmg edge then it's somewhat risky
<zoidfarb> llutz: my *dialup* ISP up through the mid-90s offered free usenet access and didn't block any ports
<oliverp> <kdcisit>, thanks you i'll try that!
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> Is anyone home?
 * nvz  goes to attempt creating an xorg.conf 
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> I need help.
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> Very much help.
<zoidfarb> BluesKaj, yeah, thanks. If, in the future, I wanted to update any system libraries without doing a dist-upgrade, would I have to compile them myself? Or are there good repos for such things?
<kdcisit> oliverp: you can try configuring your eth1 interface with a static address without a gateway.  might be easier than manipulating the routes
<llutz> zoidfarb: mine too but its up to the ISP to allow/deny that. if one needs to offer public-services, he needs a contract allowing it.
<ManDay> By which command do I find out which package a file is part of?
<alphex> anyone have a moment to query? have a question about apt
<urlin2u> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz> ManDay: dpkg -S file or apt-file search file
<BluesKaj> zoidfarb, the ppas are easier than compiling from source and more relaible IMO
<llutz> ManDay: 1st only works on installed packages
<Socket-_> Hey guys, why would: 'sudo /etc/init.d/rtorrentd start' work, yet: 'sudo service rtorrentd start' returns the following output: http://pastebin.com/HLCx1HMc
<zoidfarb> llutz: Sure, I'm just saying, the segregation of the internet into producer-servers and consumer-clients is relatively recent development. I think it's fair to complain to your ISP a bit. If you quit, make sure they know *why* you're leaving for a better ISP that leaves your ports open
<g0th> how can I get flash plugin and other audio software to work at the same time?
<nvz> ubottu: xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<g0th> I have pulseaudio installed, I don't know what the flash plugin uses
<llutz> zoidfarb: well true, but they won't care about it in most cases. but this is offtopic here
<sourena> How do I mount PSP Go in Ubuntu? It doesn't even show up in lsusb and dmesg!
<zoidfarb> g0th: http://lotphelp.com/lotp/the-ubuntu-sound-problem-solution-guide
<xukun> hi all. I just finished installing ubuntu 11.10 from live usb on my disk but because Iḿ using raid1 disk I need to install mdadm before I reboot but I dońt know or understand enough how to do that. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<ManDay> thanks llutz
<ManDay> How come the initrd in /boot is not part of any package?
<ManDay> Which package should it theoretically be part of?
<llutz> ManDay: kernel-package should create it in postinst
<BluesKaj> g0th, go to the adobe site and download the flashplugin for your arch, then extract the file and copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , with root permissions
<ManDay> llutz: O.k. Ty
<ManDay> I guess I finally got everything working :)
<tp43> you know the auto-maximize window feature, where is the settings for that?
<g0th> zoidfarb: thanks, I'll check it out
<seb_> I have numlockx installed but putting it into startup applications doesn't seem to be working. Where can I put it so it gets executed later? I'm running xubuntu
<spunk> hi
<spunk> why does echo -e '\xff\x01\x00' > /dev/ttyUSB0  # Works on Backtrack (my laptop) but not on my ubuntu machine (desktop) ?
<ooxi> hi i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and want it to show my desktop when i press win+d
<xukun> my boot partition is in /dev/mapper/vg00-root /target.  I did mount /dev/mapper/vg00-root /target but doing: #mount /dev/hda1 /target/boot would not work. I do not know what to do from here
<ooxi> where can i configure that shortcut?
<seb_> ooxi, look in the keyboard settings
<seb_> ooxi, or window manager
<g0th> zoidfarb: ok that didn't help, audio is working for me, it is also working in the flash player, but when I start the flash player other applications that use audio no longer will work...
<balachmar> Hi, I have to do some manual partitioning to install ubuntu on btrfs, I want to use ubuntu server for this. But when I fall back to the terminal, it won't allow me to use fdisk...
<g0th> e.g. spotify
<balachmar> I need to specify 1MB free space in the beginning of the disk, to ensure that grub can be installed
<ntr0py> Does someone know what /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 does? where can i read the src of that ELF binary?
<ooxi> seb_ you were right: http://platonic.techfiz.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/windows_d-450x291.png
<zoidfarb> g0th: searching the forums, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897946 looks like kind of the inverse of your problem?
<zoidfarb> g0th: It's kind of old though, I don't know if removing PulseAudio is a viable option these days. (Other people care to comment?)
<claudiaciad> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kdcisit> balachmar: do you get an error from fdisk?  you should use sudo to get the correct permisions
<xukun> hi guys if dont have a separate boot partition and I want mount the /root and the boot on say /mnt how do I do that?
<xukun> I need to chroot them so that I can install lvm2 and mdadm while still running the live usb
<balachmar> kdcisit: the error is fdisk: not found :)
<g0th> hmm, removing pulse is not an option, I already tried this and it didn't work out nice for several reasons.
<Ed_Money> I'm trying to install a program that is looking for the sqlite3 shared library but can't find it. Where is the shared library typically on Ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> spunk: backtrack is not ubuntu.
<kdcisit> balachmar: type which fdisk to find the path
<kdcisit> balachmar: are you running from a live disc
<helo> how do i disable the "Waiting for network configuration..." delay on boot?
<iceroot> apt-get dist-upgrade is trying to install unity. how to find out why apt-get is installing this new package?
<usr13> iceroot: What version are you upgrading from and which one are you upgrading to?
<iceroot> usr13: dist-upgrade on lubuntu 12.04 (no ne4ed for #ubuntu+1) just a general apt/dpkg-question
<BluesKaj> g0th, in the terminal ,  locate libflashplayer.so ...do you have it located in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ? if not , copy it to that file
<iceroot> usr13: i need something like what package is pulling unity in that case
<g0th> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<g0th> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<g0th> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<g0th> /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> iceroot: unity is part of 12.04, (as well is 11.10).
<iceroot> usr13: lubuntu
<balachmar> kdcisit: yes, I am running from the server installer
<usr13> iceroot: Oh, lubuntu.  Well then, let's have a look at your sources.list file
<iceroot> usr13: there is no unity by default in lubuntu so i want to know (some apt-foo) why unity will be installed
<usr13> iceroot: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> usr13: normal sourcelist
<usr13> send resulting URL
<iceroot> usr13: no need for that, i think you dont get what i want
<iceroot> usr13: i want to know which package is pulling unity as a dependencie
<iceroot> usr13: and for that i need an apt/aptitude/dpkg command
<Pici> iceroot: I know that aptitude has a 'why' command, but I'm not sure how to replicate that with just apt-get
<iceroot> Pici: aptitude is fine for that, i dont need apt-get
<Pici> iceroot: then aptitude why unity  *should* tell you why that dependency is being pulled in.
<ehsan_> im connect to wireless modem in ubuntu, how can i used internet whit manual connection ??
<spunk> bastidrazor: no shit.  I'm asking why does stuff that should work, not work?
<iceroot> Pici: gnome-session, thanks
<Pici> spunk: Please mind your language here.
<iceroot> Pici: it was "aptitude why unity"
<vsync_> Pici his nick is already mildly rated r ;D
<jeward> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 11.10 on a PPC PowerMac to donate to a needy family for Xmas.  Can someone help me get the sound working?
<krokzak> hi folks
<vsync_> though spunk, cool nick bro 5/5! \:D/
<XeonBloomfield> What can I do if my notebook shows blank black screen after "/dev initialization..." during boot - system is working, but no picture on the screen (no X and no TTYs)
<iceroot> Pici: fyi apt-rdepends (not installed by default) can do the same
<joshteam> What's the best way to change how you Alt+Tab between programs in Ubuntu? For instance I'd like to Ctrl+Tab
<Pici> iceroot: aye, but thats not installed by default and while aptitude isn't either its more likely to be installed.
<BluesKaj> g0th, in the terminal, sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<iceroot> how to change the output from the shell (e.g. apt-get) to english
<Pici> iceroot: prefix the line with LANG=C
<iceroot> Pici: thx
<jeward> Hi, any chance I could get help getting sound working on a PPC PowerMac under Ubuntu 11.10?  We're preparing it for donation to a needy family.
<kdcisit> balachmar: server install disc should have fdisk on it.  run mount to see how the disc is mounted and search the disc for fdisk.
<ikonia> jeward: PPC port is pretty much dead
<Kartagis> I exported LANG=en_US.UTF-8 then started the IRC client, and this IRC client tells me I'm on tt_TR.UTF-8. how come?
<ikonia> jeward: it's community maintained and not really a solid product
<Jordan_U> jeward: Debian's PPC port might be a better option.
<diatomaceous> Aelingil: Turns out there is no way to change the color.. it's tied to your background image!
<jeward> ikonia: Is there a distro I should try besides ubuntu?
<ikonia> jeward: have a look on distrowatch.com for PPC distros
<kdcisit> Anyone know how to configure 10.04 to wake on lan from suspend?  wake on lan works when the system is powered off.
<iceroot> kdcisit: that is part of the bios
<iceroot> kdcisit: the os has nothing to do with wol
<kdcisit> iceroot: it does for suspend though.  BIOS is configured and it works when powered off
<geoffmcc> jeward: sudo nano /etc/modules at the bottom add snd-powermac save and reboot
<jeward> geoffmcc: That line is already in there.
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, ...someone said that a few hours ago.. hmm ok then, learn somethign new every day.
<konr> If I buy an iPod, will I be able to use iTunes on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> konr: no
<iceroot> !ipod | konr
<ubottu> konr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<konr> Thanks!
<diatomaceous> Aelingil:  Whoops, I missed that.. thanks
<Aelingil> diatomaceous, no problem, good luck :)
<Jordan_U> konr: Buying Apple products is not a good plan if you want Ubuntu support. Apple actively tries to prevent third party applications from being able to sync with their devices, breaking previously working applications with updates to the iDevice.
<konr> Jordan_U: it's really a shame, considering that they have BSD code in their products
<Gentoo64> its mostly their own code
<Gentoo64> hence why they charge for it
<iceroot> konr: buying apple-products is not a good idea (doesnt matter if you want to use ubuntu or not)
<happygolucky> how can i go about locking the screen via hotkey such as ctl+alt+L or something
<happygolucky> lmao nevermind
<happygolucky> ctl+alt+L does lock the screen.. i didnt know
<helo> anyone know what calls /etc/init/failsafe.conf
<geoffmcc> happygolucky: you can see a list of pre defined shortucts in keyboards on the shortcut tab
<ikonia> helo: it's when X falls back
<happygolucky> geoffmcc: how do i access that
<geoffmcc> happygolucky: if on 11.10 just type keyboard in dash and then click shortcuts tab
<helo> ikonia: this happens on boot before X does anything
<geoffmcc> happygolucky: after opening keyboard ofcourse
<ikonia> helo: what does ?
<helo> ikonia: when failsafe.conf is called
<ikonia> helo: what makes you think that ?
<helo> ikonia: because my machine hangs booting saying "Waiting on network configuration..." followed by the next echo in failsafe.conf
<helo> this is a server install, no xdm/gdm etc
<ikonia> helo: right......so how do you know that it's not the network config that's hanging it
<ikonia> helo: boot into single user mode and check
<Pici> helo: The beginning of that file shows you when upstart will call it.
<Arizona_Bay> is there a web development channel|?
<jaimef> Arizona_Bay: for a given language probably
<Pici> !alis | Arizona_Bay this may help
<ubottu> Arizona_Bay this may help: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<theadmin> Arizona_Bay: um, depends on the language... #php ? #perl ? #ruby ?
<Arizona_Bay> no panel box?
<marabi2> hello guys
<bil21al> marbi2: helo
<ironfoot495> Hi i'm looking for a place to learn more about using ec2 for website can someone help me with this?
<bil21al> define the problem not helo etc marbi2
<g0th> BluesKaj: hmm but I already have a flash player, does it mean I have the wrong one installed?
<g0th> BluesKaj: what is not working is flash player _together_ with other applications that need audio...
<MahaVishnu> g0th$ sb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'   pastebin that
<MahaVishnu> lsb_release *
<marabi2> hi sup sburjan
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/3VxYbdiV
<MahaVishnu> g0th$ you got the 32bit flash on 64bit ubuntu
<vsync_> but that's not the problem though, nor does it solve it
<Whitor> Hello. I am running 10.04 64bit. There is an application I would like to run that is distributed only in a 32bit .deb file. What are my options for running this software? do I have any?
<MahaVishnu> g0th$ sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-downloader
<er> gfg
<MahaVishnu> g0th$ then im pretty sure you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment (remove the #) from the two lines under partner repository.
<MahaVishnu> then sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<BrewNo> hi all, would anyone know how i can change the language of ubuntu (command-line)? my shell's in german and it's kinda starting to annoy me
<Pici> MahaVishnu: fyi, since we are multiarch now it is perfectly normal to have a 32bit package on a 64bit system. In fact, we don't distribute a 64bit flashplugin-downloader package.
<Whitor> Nevermind... I got unlazy and googled... got this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<MahaVishnu> Pici$ doesn't that version use ndiswrapper
<vsync_> anyway that's a mixing issue
<vsync_> alsa should have dmix on by default
<Pici> MahaVishnu: surely you mean nspluginwrapper?
<MahaVishnu> I guess so. Im not a programmer just a user.
<RamtinA> hello there.i have a question about screenlets
<MahaVishnu> and when I got rid of the flashplugin-downloader/installer packages my audio stopped freezing on 11.10 64bit so I figured it might help him t oo since he is on 64bit no harm in installing the correct one for his arch
<RamtinA> i installed Lyrics but it don't work ! it just show me "Searching"
<RamtinA> What should i do?
<NeedBeckUP> HEllo all
<NeedBeckUP> Guys
<g0th> ÿMahaVishnu: isn't this this apt bug issue about always 2 version of one package showing up, one i386 and one from something else I forgot...
<RamtinA> NeedBeckUP: hello!
<NeedBeckUP> Who wanna help me can not install Nvidia 210 driver
<NeedBeckUP> always when i check unknow
<NeedBeckUP> hellp ramtina
<NeedBeckUP> HEllo Ramtina
<MahaVishnu> g0th$ no. I had those packages that you have installed on 64bit also. it happened somehow when I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. you dont ned those packages. you need the adobe one
<DeltaEpsilon> loving Ubuntu :-)
<g0th> MahaVishnu: !! thx
<g0th> MahaVishnu: so I remove the two and install what?
<Phr0zen> Who goes?
<MahaVishnu> g0th$ scroll up I told you everything to do. only thing after you edit the sources.list I forgot you need to do a sudo apt-get update
<NeedBeckUP> Nvidia 210 unknow
<hanasaki> what would cause udev to rename eth0 to eth2 on boot? there is only one NIC
<NeedBeckUP> MR Mahavishnu
<MahaVishnu> idk?
<DeltaEpsilon> love ubuntu
<DeltaEpsilon> :-)
<NeedBeckUP> Would you help me
<g0th> ah ok
<MahaVishnu> NeedBeckUP$ I would but I don't know the answer especially if you only got one nic.
<g0th> It was not yellow because you didnt write my name, sorry missed the last message
<g0th> this might solve a lot of issues, thanks a lot
<raptor_> ola a todos
<NeedBeckUP> hmmm
<szal> NeedBeckUP: perhaps you should start making sense first..  and while you're at it, try to type more than 4 words in one line ;)
 * _UsUrPeR_ tips his hat
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I am working with a fakeRAID in 10.04
<_UsUrPeR_> I want to know how to install grub on the "secondary" hard drive so that I can boot when either drive dies
<_UsUrPeR_> right now, if the server will boot off one drive, the other drops to initramfs
<MahaVishnu> NeedBeckUP$ you can change it  back.... edit /etc/udev/rules.d$ cat 70-persistent-net.rules
<_UsUrPeR_> meaning that it did not have a grub installation in the boot partition
<_UsUrPeR_> any help would be appreciated
<MahaVishnu> _UsUrPeR_$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<_UsUrPeR_> MahaVishnu: that's it, huh? ok
<MahaVishnu> _UsUrPeR_$ I think so? might need an sudo update-initramfs -u
<NeedBeckUP> Well Sorry , i have 2 days trying to install my Nvidia g210 but always unknown when i check  from information system
<_UsUrPeR_> MahaVishnu: ok, 10.04... this is using grub2. Is that implied in grub-install?
<szal> NeedBeckUP: what is unknown?
<MahaVishnu> NeedBeckUP$ idk what a g210 is is that a newer or an older card ?
<MahaVishnu> _UsUrPeR_$ yea
<_UsUrPeR_> k, cool
<NeedBeckUP> NEw one
<szal> NeedBeckUP: new what?
<NeedBeckUP> card
<Pici> !who | NeedBeckUP
<ubottu> NeedBeckUP: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MahaVishnu> NeedBeckUP$ tried using that additional drivers program to auto install them from nvidia ?
<Jordan_U> _UsUrPeR_: By the time you get to an initramfs shell grub has successfully done its job.
<NeedBeckUP> yep already
<szal> NeedBeckUP: lspci -vv | pastebinit <- paste URL here
<_UsUrPeR_> Jordan_U: so why doesn't the server boot? I want it operating in degraded state
<MahaVishnu> NeedBeckUP$ and whats the exact error you get / problem ?
<ehsan_> im connected to my wireless modem, now how can connect to internet ??
<MahaVishnu> Jordan_U$ so you dont need to update-initramfs when update grub?
<MahaVishnu> someone taught me to always do both. thats only reason I tell people
<BusyBox> i can't boot the ubuntu
<Jordan_U> _UsUrPeR_: It sounds like dmraid is configured not to allow use of a degraded array. I try to avoid FakeRAID myself so I don't know how to configure it to do otherwise, but that hopefully can point you in the right direction.
<NeedBeckUP> MahaVishnu: Proprietary driver with 3D acceleration for NVIDIA graphics cards. essential
<NeedBeckUP> ubottu: thanks you for the information
<ubottu> NeedBeckUP: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_UsUrPeR_> Jordan_U: au contraire: One of these drives will boot in a degraded array. The other one hands at initramfs
<MahaVishnu> NeedBeckUP$ is X failing to start? did the driver installation fail? what is the EXACT issue.
<Jordan_U> MahaVishnu: No, update-initramfs and update-grub are very different commands.
<_UsUrPeR_> if that is considered "normal operation", that's kind of sad isn't it?
<MahaVishnu> good to know ;-)
<Jordan_U> _UsUrPeR_: Then I don't know. Sorry.
<_UsUrPeR_> Jordan_U, no problem. I'll figure something out
<NeedBeckUP> MahaVishnu: i can install and reboot but when i check from infromation system the GC unknown
<Jordan_U> MahaVishnu: And grub-install and update-grub are also very different commands.
<MahaVishnu> Jordan_U$ yea that much I know. but I am always happy to get new info.
<MahaVishnu> !initramfs
<szal> [21:31:38] <szal> NeedBeckUP: lspci -vv | pastebinit <- paste URL here
<NeedBeckUP> szal: what should i post there ?
<szal> m(
<NeedBeckUP> szal: i mean past wich url you mean
<MahaVishnu> NeedBeckUP$ he gave you an exact command.
<MahaVishnu> just copy paste it in to terminal
<szal> NeedBeckUP: the URL that gets spewed out when executing the above command
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<DeltaEpsilon> what alternatives are there for Adobe Illustrator for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> DeltaEpsilon: inkscape and Xara Extreme are two I can think of.
<NeedBeckUP> szal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<szal> NeedBeckUP: then do that
<NeedBeckUP> szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769406/
<ehsan_> im connected to my wireless modem, now how can connect to internet ??
<szal> NeedBeckUP: Kernel driver in use: nvidia <- in other words: it works
<NeedBeckUP> szal: Really ? :( so why i see in system infromation unknown
<MahaVishnu> NeedBeckUP$ lsmod | grep nvidia
<DeltaEpsilon> Jordan_U, can't find it in the repo
<BrewNo> why do i keep getting Segmentation fault/Segmentation fault reading... 0% when using apt-get or aptitude install?
<NeedBeckUP> MahaVishnu: nvidia              10390874  50
<Jordan_U> DeltaEpsilon: The package names are "inkscape" and "xaralx".
<szal> NeedBeckUP: unless you have any problem w/ graphics, why do you care?
<NeedBeckUP> szal: Trying FPs
<BrewNo> why do i keep getting Segmentation fault/Segmentation fault reading... 0% when using apt-get or aptitude install?
<ehsan_> im connected to my wireless modem, now how can connect to internet ??
<lowbudgetlaptops> how do i become a ubuntu certified system administrator
<hhh81> please someone register in thepiratebay.org for me using my email because that site is banned in italy where i am from.
<NeedBeckUP> Thanks for information and good by Mr MahaVishnu  and Mr szal
<szal> !ot | hhh81
<ubottu> hhh81: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hhh81> i have windows 7
<MahaVishnu> troll
<szal> hhh81: even more off-topic
<omido> hi
<hhh81> i can view tpb with proxy but i can't register there query me please
<hhh81> please someone register in thepiratebay.org for me using my email because that site is banned in italy where i am from.
<ikonia> hhh81: stop now
<kyan> Hello. I plugged my external hard drive into a Mac. It was FAT32 formatted. After working with it and then remounting it, it was empty (instead of containing the data it should have). I'm not normally a Mac user. How can I fix this????
<hhh81> you have a direct access to tpb come on
<ikonia> kyan: try ##apple for mac support
<MonkeyDust> kyan  i guess you better ask that in a mac channel
<llutz> kyan: no hidden folders on that drive?
<kyan> ok, thanks.
<ikonia> hhh81: this is your final warning. Do NOT ask again
<kyan> llutz: no. All gone.
<kyan> MonkeyDust, ikonia: ok, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> hhh81  piratebay is illegal
<MahaVishnu> no its not, but its offtopic here
<kyan> I was looking at it in TestDisk through Ubuntu is why I asked here :-D
<brightspark> kyan, if you use it in the mac does it still appear empty, or only to ubuntu?
<kyan> Apparently I'm banned from ##apple.
<kyan> Why would that be?
<omido> i've downloaded ATI Propritary Graphics driver from AMD's website which is a .run file. how can i install it ?
<kyan> brightspark: empty in either.
<ikonia> !register | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<brightspark> kyan, you probably need to register to use ##apple
<ikonia> kyan: you need to register
<kyan> brightspark: There are still some 'mac files' in it though (.Trashes, ._.Trashes, ._DS_STORE, etc)
<kyan> Um, I am registered.
<kyan> And identified…
<kyan> I thought at any rate
<Crash_O-D> dmd -run build_rabcdasm
<Crash_O-D> swffile.d(246): Error: cannot implicitly convert expression (tag.data.length) of type ulong to uint | how can i fix this error?
<llutz> kyan: you should find your files in one of those Trash*    (thats why i asked about hidden dirs)
<pneftali> hi guys -- i'm using xchat, anyone knows how to setup highlights with sound/mp3 ?
<pneftali> i'm using xchat 2.8.6
<kyan> The only directory is .Trashes.
<brightspark> kyan, what are its contents?
<kyan> Within it, there are two empty directories: 503 and 504. There are three files: ._503, ._504, and ._DS_Store.
<guntbert> kyan: they obvioulsly don't allow webchat
<kyan> guntbert: Aah, ok
<kyan> I'll have to find another client then.
<kyan> ._.Trashes is a file, 4096 bytes.
<yada> #elasticsearch
<kyan> None of the files anywhere on the drive is over 10K.
<automagic> Hi
<guntbert> hi automagic -  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<automagic> Not really
<automagic> I have a question regarding http request headers
<BrewNo> why do i keep getting Segmentation fault/Segmentation fault reading... 0% when using apt-get or aptitude install?
<youlysses> Hey guys I'm helping a friend install ubuntu on a HP-Mini-210-3000 and evidentially it keeps kernel panicing , for no aparent reasons. Possible explinations?
<Pici> automagic: Depending on what you're trying to do with them, there are a number of channels where that would be more on-topic.
<automagic> I'm writing a webcrawler and I can't find any request header where I could put some contact information in case the crawler doesn't behave well. Do you know if such a header exists?
<Pici> !alis | automagic this might help
<ubottu> automagic this might help: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<automagic> Ok, I'll try. Thanks
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one recommend me a web interface to manage kvm virtual machines on ubuntu?
<sp4z> does anyone know if there is a thunderbird channel that i can ask a specific question in?
<omido> i've downloaded ATI Propritary Graphics driver from AMD's website which is a .run file. how can i install it ?
<BrewNo> why do i keep getting Segmentation fault/Segmentation fault reading... 0% when using apt-get or aptitude install? [complete ubuntu noob]
<alex__> hello
<sokak> hello everyone
<sokak> i have a trivial question, there is a quick and dirty shell way to see whats making my hdd spin?
<sln45_> I have a fresh install of oneiric and even though I have both unity-lens-applications and unity-lens-files neither are in my toolbar. How can I put them there?
<MeQuerSat> sokak: I'd check "top" for cpu usage (might coincide with hdd access)
<sokak> MeQuerSat, i tried that yet, sometimes happens i see my hdd overspin for brief period. Making tracker sleep oftens fix it, some other times it continues for few minutes, but the trackerd is quiet. I was just curious.
<kyan> I'm not hearing anything on ##apple… any other channels to try?
<sokak> MeQuerSat, im just hungry for shell tricks :)
<xxiao> anyone here tried scst fcoe on ubuntu
<llutz> !info atsar  |sokak this might help
<ubottu> sokak this might help: atsar (source: atsar): system activity reporter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (oneiric), package size 39 kB, installed size 176 kB
<sokak> llutz, ubottu, thank you both, im going to see
<Gentoo64> sokak, what do you mean make it spin? as in activity, or spin down / up ?
<sokak> Gentoo64, activity :) I guess is normal and legit activity, but checking is fun
<Gentoo64> theres a prog called iotop
<Gentoo64> that will show io activity
<Gentoo64> theres a top for everything :)
<Timmmm> Hi, where can I put .desktop files in my user directory so they show up in the unity menu?
<sokak> kudos Gentoo64, that seems what i was looking for :D
<Gentoo64> Timmmm, im not sure. maybe local/share/applications
<MeQuerSat> thanks Gentoo64
<Mert> Hello!
<Timmmm> Gentoo64: Thanks, I'll try it.
<Gentoo64> MeQuerSat, huh?
<MeQuerSat> iotop suggestion ;)
<Mert> I have a question: I have installed Xubuntu on Windows 7 and I installes here Aircrack-ng too.
<wamty> anybody know a good way to change mouse focus behavior in unity?
<Mert> Did anonyone can help me how I can use it?
<sokak> Gentoo64, that is going to fix a lot of things for me. I can log both top and iotop and check what makes my box hardfreeze sometimes ^^
<Gentoo64> Mert, try google or youtube
<Gentoo64> sokak, leave tail -g /var/log/messages on too
<Gentoo64> tail -f*
<sokak> :)
<Gentoo64> or /var/log/kern.log
<wamty> anyonee?
<wamty> ?
<sokak> Gentoo64, i guess i know yet whats freezing me. I tried on a partition the last version of ubuntu (since im sticking to maverick) so i guess there is something going fuzzy in Maverick kernel+nvidia module, since when all freezes happens either that electricsheep is running or i just leave browsers open with heavy flash stuff going
<sokak> (ah, in oneiric is not happening ofc)
<Gentoo64> hard to say
<sokak> Im just too lazy to switch :|
<Gentoo64> does the entire system proper freeze>
<Gentoo64> or just the keyboard
<sokak> total deadlock - no way to summon a terminal, no ssh access, no mouse, just a happy green screen, neither reisub works
<Gentoo64> plain green screen?
<Neosano> ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<sokak> sometimes black - but sometimes when electric sheep starts i have greenflakes
<Gentoo64> well if you can see it, leave the /var/log open in a terminal
<Gentoo64> sounds like nvidia
<Gentoo64> try it with noubeau maybe
<sokak> yeah, i had an heartache thinking my 570 was burnt
<Gentoo64> nouveau
<sokak> tried on another box - runs smoothly
<Gentoo64> nah its probbly just a driver thing. impossible for me to say though
<Gentoo64> could be anything
<jackl98> please could help me, i have disabled my logon password in Ubuntu 11.10 and now i cant chnage it again or download new software!!!!
<sokak> i guess youre right - i just have a crawl adsl, a whole update will take a couple of days -.-
<wamty> anybody know a good way to change mouse focus behavior in unity?
<sokak> Gentoo64, when ill feel like unity or gnome 3, prolly ill update from scratch and get rid of those hangs
<conntrack> haha
<sokak> I like my linux as i like my girl - full of flaws and caprices - still able to keep up with me.
<Rictoo_> hey guys, how can i mute sound from terminal?
<usr13> Rictoo_: alsamixer
<Rictoo_> setting rainymood for tonight, wanna sleep 1800; mute sound; :)
<Rictoo_> usr13, without user interaction possible?
<usr13> Rictoo_: Oh, well, dono
<usr13> sound for a particular app?
<Rictoo> usr13, doesn't matter
<Rictoo> global would be fine
<Ed_Money>  I am trying to create a bootable Windows 7 USB stick from Ubuntu. I have the iso file... anyone know what to do next?
<tp43> Ed_Money, you have to format the disk, and copy the iso somehow
<dr_willis> Ed_Money:  i THINK you can dd the iso to the flash...
<tp43> Ed_Money, there are some mstools, you might need to make dosfs
<dr_willis> Ed_Money:  you may want to ask in #windows
<DeltaEpsilon> what is the command to list all loaded kernel modules?
<dr_willis> DeltaEpsilon:  lsmod
<MeQuerSat> Anyone know a way to add directories to be accessed by vsftpd after a chroot?
<tp43> Is it safe to remove Unity & Gnome 3?
<dr_willis> tp43:  what are you going to use instead?
<tp43> xfce
<dr_willis> tp43:  go for it :)
<egospell> which licence are the wallpaper of ubuntu ?
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, I thought so. but.. that command list my hdd
<DeltaEpsilon> -Name:~$ /bin/lsmod
<DeltaEpsilon> /dev/sda1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="2D3C-2E12" TYPE="vfat"
<DeltaEpsilon> /dev/sda2: UUID="0b2326c3-2e37-4f68-a69a-8b25aaf2c627" TYPE="ext4"
<raven> 11.10 xfce - openbve not running with messages filename not known and something else. any ideas?
<tp43> but thing is, xfce is running slow in 1 respect I noticed, and I think it is due to unity or gnome 3, namely when I right click the desktop, there is a delay before the menu shows up
<axisys> mount.nfs4 192.168.0.24:/share /mnt
<axisys> mount.nfs4: No such device
<axisys> ?
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, something very wrong with my system
<axisys> what is wrong with mount command?
<dr_willis> DeltaEpsilon:  i just do 'lsmod' and its defaintly showsing the modules
<DeltaEpsilon> I think I screwed up my system
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, how do I reinstall lsmod?
<dr_willis> DeltaEpsilon:  no idea.. how did you break it?
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, not sure...
<brightspark> egospell, It probably varies from image to image, but some are under the commercial commons license
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, I was messing around with openqrm
<DeltaEpsilon> :-(
<brightspark> egospell, *creative commons
<dr_willis> !info openqrm
<ubottu> Package openqrm does not exist in oneiric
<litefyre> o.0
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, where do I get the original lsmod for my system? 11.10 amd64
<urlin2u> Ed_Money, make the stick a ntfs with a bootflag and extract to it with the archive manager.
<dr_willis> !find lsmod
<ubottu> Found: libstat-lsmode-perl
<litefyre> how the hell did i get here? xD
<DeltaEpsilon> upload it for me please
<dr_willis> in not on ubuntu.
<DeltaEpsilon> some one upload the bin lsmod from /sbin/lsmod for me please. ubuntu 11.10 amd64
<urlin2u> Ed_Money, and don't use a non official MS iso bro.
<Ed_Money> urlin2u: can you add more detail to how to make the stick an ntfs etc..., I have an official copy
<raven> 11.10 xfce - openbve not running with messages filename not known and something else. any ideas?
<Ed_Money> an official copy of windows i mean
<brightspark> Where are the wordlists that spell-checkers use for reference?
<dr_willis> DeltaEpsilon:  makes me wonder what else you may have broken
<urlin2u> Ed_Money, with gparted make the partition a ntfs and the label it as boot, right click the iso and use the archive manager to exstract to it.
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, the system is still running...
<Ed_Money> urlin2u: thanks, ill try that
<egospell> brightspark, i read there are different arts of the cc lizenz ....... my
<dr_willis> DeltaEpsilon:  ive seen systems 'running' after ive fdisk/deleted the partions that were in use... :)
<dr_willis> but not for long.
<dr_willis> night all...
<urlin2u> Ed_Money, the multisystem usb loader at pendrivelinux works as well if you use it format the thumb to a fat32 with gparted as well it is picky on what formats the partition.
<raven> 11.10 xfce - openbve not running with messages filename not known and something else. any ideas?
<varikonniemi> how can i find out where totem plays a video from when i have doubleclicked the video inside an archive?
<egospell> i will use this wallpapers in a comercial project ...... and i am unsure i can use this wallpaper .....
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, how do I reinstall a package using apt-get?
<urlin2u> varikonniemi, it is the path to that video
<varikonniemi> the archive manager has extracted it somewhere temporary
<egospell> can everyone say me, if i can use the ubuntu-wallpaper in comercial videos ?
<varikonniemi> i tried lsof but cannot comprehend the results it shows
<DeltaEpsilon> dr_willis, now lsmod works again
<DeltaEpsilon> but I am sure some other parts are broken
<DeltaEpsilon> time will tell
<urlin2u> egospell, any confirmation here would be stupid to follow.
<raven> 11.10 xfce - openbve not running with messages filename not known and something else. any ideas?
<Odaym> anybody know of the software that allows you to use your mouse as a pen right on the screen?
<Odaym> it's used for instructional purposes
<Odaym> seen it in tutorials and training videos before?
<egospell> urlin2u, i dont want to break the licence ..... taht is evrything - and because that i ask
<egospell> that*
<egospell> okay - good night guys
<brightspark> egospell, creative commons attribution share-alike
<|Shay|> Stupid me. Running 11.10 ARM on A beagleXM. How do I add/edit users from terminal. Im used to ( in x86 ubuntu ) to adding users to /etc/sudoers but that file on the Beagle is empty for some reason. Any suggestions?
<brightspark> egospell, read /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-artwork/copyright
<urlin2u> egospell, this channel is a bunch of ubuntu users not canonicals legal department, use your brain.
<brightspark> urlin2u, be nice :)
<|Shay|> Stupid me. Running 11.10 ARM on A beagleXM. How do I add/edit **Root Users** users from terminal. Im used to ( in x86 ubuntu ) to adding users to /etc/sudoers but that file on the Beagle is empty for some reason. Any suggestions?
<urlin2u> brightspark, some times it takes a dope slap bro.
<|Shay|> oops.
<mkanyicy> |Shay|, try 'sudo visudo'
<jtreminio> Hello all, I'm trying to install skype and get the following problem from the software center: http://pastebin.com/9qdpYkqg
<|Shay|> mkanyicy: Thanks, one sex
<|Shay|> *Sec
<|Shay|> Typing fail
<i_is_broke> hh
<Neosano> jtreminio, which ubuntu version?
 * |Shay| has to wait for a program to finish compiling.
<jtreminio> Neosano, 11.10, 64 bit
<mkanyicy> |Shay|, I can see, the c and x buttons are neighbours, :)
<brightspark> Where are the wordlists that spell-checkers use for reference?
<Neosano> jtreminio, would this comand from terminal result with the same error? sudo apt-get install skype
<urlin2u> brightspark, you need another dictionary?
<brightspark> urlin2u, I'm actually just looking for one of the pre-installed ones
<jtreminio> Neosano, that installs it correctly, but then I can't open
<raven> 11.10 xfce - openbve not running with messages filename not known and something else. any ideas?
<Neosano> jtreminio, can't open skype?
<jtreminio> Neosano, skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brightspark> urlin2u, but I don't know where they reside on my system
<duderinho> id like to have the options of each window directly in the window.. not the taskbar.. how can i set this up?
<jtreminio> Neosano, Google says to uninstall Skype and try doing it from the software center ... but then I wind up at the beginning.
<duderinho> like in empathie "rooms" etc
<mkanyicy> jtreminio how did you install skype?
<Neosano> jtreminio, what if you try this? sudo apt-get install libqtdbus4-perl
<mcphail> brightspark: there aren't dictionary files as such
<mkanyicy> jtreminio: i think you have to do a 'sudo apt-get install multiarch-support' first
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, and then 'sudo apt-get install skype:i386'
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, im using 64bit too
<Neosano> mkanyicy, oh, right!
<jtreminio> sudo apt-get install libqtdbus4-perl: http://pastebin.com/We1smVtk
<jtreminio> Neosano, sudo apt-get install libqtdbus4-perl: http://pastebin.com/We1smVtk
<BrewNo> hey, does anyone know?
<BrewNo> why do i keep getting Segmentation fault/Segmentation fault reading... 0% when using apt-get or aptitude install? [complete ubuntu noob]
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, same output: http://pastebin.com/We1smVtk
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, why are you installing libqtdbus4-perl directly?
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, I had a bad repo, docky dev, that was messing up my apt. I couldn't install anything, so had to remove that repo, and update, which removed a bunch of programs. Now I'm here
<BrewNo> wait, nvm, new error: FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<sanjayb> BrewNo: this is when you are trying apt-get install on a particular package, or any package you try to install?
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, but yet still, you rather re-install the apps that need the libraries and let those app installs be the ones that pull the libraries
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, instead of installing libraries directly
<BrewNo> sanjayb, only tried one
<BrewNo> i'll try another
<|Anthony|> i'm planning a multi-boot setup (various versions of ubuntu, various windows versions, and possibly some other *nix variants) and am now considering partition management. Is it recommended to separate /boot /usr /var /tmp and the like? and is it possible for any of the os's to share some partitions (/tmp or /boot even)?
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, I rebooted and my Unity 3D option is gone :\
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, anyway, back to the question at hand, is your problem just skype or something else as well?
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, so I'm thinking a bunch of necessary things were removed.
<Neosano> jtreminio, be happy :D :D
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, ok i get you
<CharminTheMoose> hey all, I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and suddenly my development files seem to have changed, to the point where I can't compile any x code without it spewing warnings, where previously there were none, and in some cases, errors. What could've changed on my system?
<BrewNo> sanjayb, i tried sudo apt-get upgrade, got the same fatal error
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, well, flash was removed, but I've reinstalled that correctly. Unit 3D is gone... and skype as well. I'm sure other things but i haven't noticed.
<mkanyicy> jtlap, it is more serious than I thought
<CharminTheMoose> and I'm talking about the usr/include headers
<jtreminio> Neosano, I prefer 2D but I did notice 3D was gone.
<jtlap> ??
<sanjayb> BrewNo: can you try 'sudo apt-get update' and do you get any errors?
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: I would highly recommend against separating partitions, and don't try to share /boot/.
<BrewNo> update works fine sanjayb
<BrewNo> 52 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 2 nicht aktualisiert.
<BrewNo> FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<BrewNo> ^ that's what i get from upgrade
<BrewNo> (yes, it's in german, i still need to find a way to change that)
<sanjayb> BrewNo: wow, hm. ubuntu what version?
<BrewNo> sanjayb 10.04 minimal 32 bit
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, I figured I probably broke the system somehow. I don't want to format and start from scratch, but if that's my only option I'm prepared.
<sanjayb> BrewNo: ah, how much RAM do you have, and, have you allocated swap space?
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, Im not sure maybe some more clued up folks here know but there should be some application 'meta' that you should try to reinstall which represents the unity desktop
<BrewNo> 256mb ram and 256mb swap i think
<CharminTheMoose> ahh, scratch that, turns out there was an uncommented character at the start of the c file.
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, back in the day I would say do 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<|Anthony|> Jordan_U, not even for /home or /tmp
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, now I dont know what is the equivalent of that
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, psychocats says it's install ubuntu-desktop
<sanjayb> BrewNo: hm - it maybe a memory issue .. can you paste the output of 'free -m' ?
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, oh, that did not work either? :0
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, haha: ubuntu-desktop : Depends: unity but it is not going to be installed
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, at least that is promising
<jtreminio> unity : Depends: libglib2.0-bin
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, now get your repositories up
<sanjayb> BrewNo: my guess is there's a LOT of updates if its the first time you're running it on a 10.04 install, and somethings causing it to run out of ram .. if possible, increase swap space.. can you install packages individually ?
<jtreminio> sudo apt-get update works fine.
<sanjayb> BrewNo: like 'sudo apt-get install cowsay' ?
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, main restricted universe multiverse partner etcetera
<mkanyicy> jtreminio, yes but if it saying an app is not gonna be installed it means that you have not enabled all the needed repos
<jtreminio> gotcha
<jtreminio> hey I don't seem to have same repos >=[
<jtreminio> wait I don't think the official repos show up in this list
<KaiSforza> hi
<KaiSforza> i'm trying to uninstall the fglrx drivers on my machine, and I installed them using the ATI package on their website. Does anyone know how to do this?
<vristan> KaiSforza: What ubuntu version do you have?
<KaiSforza> vristan I am using linux mint 12, so it is based on 11.10. thought i'd ask here.
<yacc> Any idea what could make the X11 display flicker under CPU load (10.04LTS, nouveau driver, Phenom II 945)?
<Monotoko> hmmm... is it possible to get the right click menu that lets me move a window to another workspace while maximized in 11.10?
<vristan> KaiSforza: have you tried removing "--purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*  " from the command line?
<Monotoko> it works when it's not maximized... it just seems to not appear when it is
<jtreminio> I think I'm going to just reinstall ubuntu
<KaiSforza> vristan, no...pardon me, but i'm not terribly good with the command line yet.
<vristan> KaiSforza: Google for "FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver" the first result should be the page you are interested in, specifically (Problem: Need to purge -fglrx)
<DarkStar1> with the ubuntu default install, are ssh keys automatically generated ?
<Arizona_Bay> anyone knows how to set up a proxy using the firefox8?
<vristan> KaiSforza: Sometimes you can just copy and paste to the terminal, but be carefull not to break anything.
<KaiSforza> ok.
<Monotoko> DarkStar1, no they ain't... google "how to set up SSH keys ubuntu"
<KaiSforza> vristan, i'm thinking about reinstalling soon, but I just want to know how to fix it if it goes crazy again.
<DarkStar1> Monotoko: Ok. thx
<MahaVishnu> DarkStar1$ did you sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<DarkStar1> MahaVishnu: no
<tp43> can anyone help me use my logitech wireless keyboard for ubuntu 11? cause the site http://www.hidpoint.com doesn't have driver past ubuntu 10
<MahaVishnu> are you trying to run an ssh server on that machine ?
<vristan> KaiSforza: If you are thinking about reinstalling, you should not worry about trying out the command. They should work fine with copy and paste, but I can't guarantee it 100%.
<DarkStar1> MahaVishnu: no
<MahaVishnu> ok
<ZenGuy3111> nautilus won't search.. how can i fix it?
<vristan> tp43: when you run $ lsusb from the terminal do you get anything related to Logitech listed?
<lake> is there any software on linux/ubuntu to manage Samsung SCH-U640 phone? I have tried bitpim, but it does not work for me.
<lake> is there any software on linux/ubuntu to manage Samsung SCH-U640 phone? I have tried bitpim, but it does not work for me.
<vristan> lae; what do you mean manage? Are you planning developing with it?
<vristan> *lake: what do you mean manage? Are you planning developing with it?
<Antonis> what mode should I use for the documentroot of apache? I have create ~/www but when I try to install wordpress it says it could not write config.php :\
<DarkStar1> shame to ask this but what's the CLI utility for viewing NIC details? it's not ifconfig :)
<lake> vristan: i want to be able to sync contacts, mainly
<DarkStar1> hang on; wrong distro
<vristan> Antonis: usually it is located in /var/www/ if you installed lamp
<TTilus> lake: tried gnokii? it had support for bunch of samsungs
<TTilus> lake: and then theres gammu
<Antonis> vristan, no I installed each package myself and it runs well I mean I changed the path to /home/username/www but I have this permission problem and can't understand why
<MahaVishnu> DarkStar1$ ethtool
<DarkStar1> MahaVishnu: forgot the remote distro is CentOS
<vristan> Antonis: What errors are you getting? Have you tried $chmod 755 -R  to your ~/www folder?
<MahaVishnu> DarkStar1$ ah. see if it's ethtool if you want to look at low level nic details
<MahaVishnu> pretty common for linux
<Antonis> vristan, that's what I was asking (maybe didn't explain well) is it 755? let me check
<DarkStar1> MahaVishnu: Nope. no ethtool
<MahaVishnu> DarkStar1$ oh well. youll figure it out
<Antonis> vristan, it still says it can't create the config file and that I have to create it myself :\
<MahaVishnu> DarkStar1$ btw you *can* use ethtool for centos
<vristan> Antonis:  Try $ sudo chmod 775 -R ~/www  , if not try 777 (which is insecure but just for testing purpose).
<jakr> What is the terminal command to run a program?
<DarkStar1> MahaVishnu: and ifconfig too. turns out that the path variables are different for non-root users :D
<MahaVishnu> DarkStar1$ ic
<lake> TTilus: hmm. seems gnokii support a bunch of nokias. only 3 samsungs are listed on the wiki.
<Antonis> vristan, 777 worked
<Antonis> but it shouldn't be 777 :\
<vristan> Antonis: great, know try reverting it back to 775 or 755... And check if it still up and running.
<vristan> jakr: you could use $ program_name &  , example $ firefox & , to open a program from the terminal
<lake> TTilus: thanks for the info. i will try hard to make it work for me.
<Antonis> vristan, in theory it would but what if I want to make changes to files (through wordpress) like themes etc.
<Antonis> and why do I have to change permission to 777 when I have the dir in my home dir?
<jakr> vristan: command not found
<ubuntu_mint> ubuntu or mint, to be or not to be, what will you be ?
<vristan> Antonis: I am not a wordpress expert, but I am am assuming that it needed 777 to create the  config file. I believe you should still be able to change files.
<Nach0z> lol.
<vristan> Antonis: If not google for wordpress permissions and check what folders/files need special permissions to be modified.
<Antonis> vristan, will do thank you =)
<vristan> jakr: you have to make sure you got the program installed and you are using the correct name.
<MahaVishnu> Antonis$ you can write to your own home dir ?
<vristan> Antonis: You bet.
<jakr> vristan: where is the src directory?
<Antonis> MahaVishnu, yes
<Antonis> I create files and remove them etc. :P
<MahaVishnu> Antonis$ but you cannot save files from wordpress ?
<vristan> jakr: /usr/local/src
<somsip> Antonis:  for wordpress you need to have the root wordpress folder owned by the user that runs the apache server, usualy www-data
<somsip> Antonis: so chmod -R www-data:ubuntu wordpress
<Antonis> somsip, only for installation or throughout the use of it?
<somsip> Antonis: for use - it's a bit weird like that
<somsip> An you make it safe by changing all dirs to 770 and all files to 660
<Antonis> hod do I add the user antonis to the group www-data as well ?
<somsip> Antonis: usermod -a -G www-data antonis
<somsip> Antonis: change all subdirs: find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 770
<alex__> is there
<Antonis> somsip, and do I have to mode each file/folder I create??
<alex__> is there a command i can use to get java 7 on ubu
<somsip> Antonis: change all sub files: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 660
<alex__> how can i get java jre on ubu
<alex__> aptana wont open
<somsip> Antonis: if you do those, everything shouls work fine including uploads, upgrades, new templates/plugins, etc
<alex__> i downloaded java 7 .rpm, but executing it just says failed dependencies
<andres_> Hola todos, un amigo me dijo que me metiera aquí para pedir ayuda...  espero no moleste
<andres_> ups sorry, this is in english
<meerkats> Can i programm my scanner to scan every 5 seconds with xsane or simple scan? I need to scan a 800 page book
<Antonis> somsip, that for whole www folder or only for wordpress?
<aj00200> is it possible to download a copy of intrid.img somehwere? My version seems to have broken during the last kernel upgrade.
<somsip> Antonis: just for wordpress. You can leave /var/www as root:www-data and 770 which is safe enough
<andres_> I'll be back later to see If I can pick your brains, I need a little help.
<perezd> hey, does anyone have any pointers for upgrading the version of stop-start-daemon installed in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<perezd> I really want log file support
<brightspark> meerkats, that is likely to depend on the firmware for the scanner.  Can you initiate a scan from the command line?
<meerkats> brightspark, I have never done that
<Antonis> somsip, now it says forbidden when I try to access it :P
<somsip> Antonis: access through web browser? Tell me what perms you have on there now
<brightspark> meerkats, if the scanner doesn't let you manually initiate a single scan, you will probably be unable to make it scan on a schedule.
<Antonis> somsip, ~/www is 770 , and files and folders according to the two commands you gave me. I also added my user (antonis) to www-data as you told me
<meerkats> brightspark, not everything is lost, xsane shows a "number to scan" option, there must be something that allows the user to specify the time in between each scanning
<meerkats> brightspark, "number of pages to scan"
<somsip> Antonis: I didn't tell you to add your user to www-data - you asked how to do that. But it should make no difference. This is off topic so can we go to private msg?
<Antonis> somsip, of course
<brightspark> meerkats, is xsane a command-line utility?
<perezd> so, start-stop-daemon not sure how to upgrade this system component…any pointers on where to even look?
<alex__> Are programs supposed to just install into /home
<alex__> for example: home/alex/Aptana Studio
<alex__> is that where they suposed to go? or did i miss the option to choose
<meerkats> brightspark, no
<brightspark> meerkats, I suggest you look through whatever documentation you can find on it then.  Since it's not command-line, its man page might not be very helpful, but it's a starting point.
<alex__> is that where they suposed to go? or did i miss the option to choose
<alex__> for example: home/alex/Aptana Studio
<andres_> Hi Guys...  i need help to fix a suspend/sleep issue in my lenovo s10-3 with 11.10
<go87654> hello. where I can found run-file after making from tar.gz ?
<LinuXMint> alguin conoce el canal irc de ubuntu en español
<LinuXMint> ?
<escott> !es | LinuXMint
<ubottu> LinuXMint: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alex__> is this channel the most chaotic useless thing ever?
<andres_> Maybe I can come back later to see if you guys can help me???
<alex__> yes andres_ , later will be perfect
<alex__> were all going to prepare for later when you come back
<EvilResistance> alex__:  if you dont like it you dont need to be in here.  there's other forms of support
<yamahaalex37> i just pointed out that it seems chaotic and useless
<LinuXMint> Gracias men
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ programs put files in different places. the executables go in /usr/bin you can type dpkg -L packagename in a terminal to list all files of a program.
<yamahaalex37> MahaVishnu, , i guess i did it wrong, my executable is in /home/alex/Aptana Studio
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ thats fine?
<yamahaalex37> i guess... but if i have a lot of programs, Documents, Workspace etc will be cluttered among them
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ did you somehow choose to put all programs in /home/ or did you just install that one to home
<yamahaalex37> i never chose a global default
<yamahaalex37> i just chose the self extracting aptana download
<yamahaalex37> and thats where it went... i think
<MahaVishnu> thats why.
<MahaVishnu> try to install things from ubuntu software center
<MahaVishnu> or using apt
<yamahaalex37> MahaVishnu, i didnt see Aptana in ubu software
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ you can try to double click on that file or in a terminal type ./home/alex/Aptana
<yamahaalex37> but maybe i can apt get it?
<MahaVishnu> note the .
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ maybe so.
<jskh0173> #python
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ next time don't be so rude before someone answers though.
<yamahaalex37> rude to the channel? was just making an observation, maybe i was wrong
<MahaVishnu>  id say you were sadly mistaken
<MahaVishnu> we all want answers when we want them but this cannot always be the case in life. anyway. you can do a man apt to read about apt
<pcmath> i need help
<d4em0n> Does any body here use QQ to chat sometime??
<webnet> pcmath | !ask
<webnet> !ask | pcmath'
<ubottu> pcmath': Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yamahaalex37> im ready to do this again, i have the aptana zip
<yamahaalex37> just extract it to /bin?
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ you dont have to..
<yamahaalex37> ?
<MahaVishnu> you could just move that other file to /usr/bin
<MahaVishnu> or just run it like I told you how to.
<yamahaalex37> oh right
<Kayron> Hello, I have a question about network config...I'm sure it's very obvious but its driving me crazy...
<Kayron> I'm trying to configure a server with 2 nics/IPs, I want to be reachable on both. I configured the routes fine, but it only picks one NIC until I disable it then it defaults to the other one
<Kayron> I'm sure it's possible to do, to have two def gws and stay reachable on both
<escott> Kayron, you need to setup some kind of load balancing on your outbound routes
<escott> Kayron, http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/02/howto-setup-dual-dual-nic-bonding-on.html
<yamahaalex37> i dont have the right permission to extract to bin
<yamahaalex37> why wouldnt it just ask my password like normal...
<yamahaalex37> can i get the permission while in gui
<escott> yamahaalex37, don't extract stuff to /bin extract it to /usr/local/bin or /opt
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ if you use gksudo 'programname'
<brightspark> yamahaalex37, use the terminal.  "sudo cp /path/to/original.file /path/to/copy"
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ its /usr/bin
<yamahaalex37> i dont see usr
<yamahaalex37> nvm
<yamahaalex37> still no permission for that
<yamahaalex37> wow
<yamahaalex37> why shouldnt i have permission to usr/bin
<MahaVishnu> cause its owned by root
<MahaVishnu> and dont change that!
<yamahaalex37> what programname am i trying to run as gksudo?
<meerkats> what scaning program do you recommend under ubuntu? I see sxane has not been updated since 2010, and the devel list stopeed that year too Did they move to something better?
<brightspark> yamahaalex37, if you really want to do it graphically, use gksudo nautilus.
<escott> yamahaalex37, the safest thing for you to to is make a "bin" directory in your home folder and put the aptana executable there (or symlink to it). if you want other people to be able to use aptana put it in /opt or /usr/local/bin
<escott> meerkats, there is a gnome simple-scan program
<meerkats> escott, i need to scan 800 pages, and xsane was perfect for that
<yamahaalex37> /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin...
<escott> yamahaalex37, do not put anything in /usr/bin
<meerkats> escott, which is really weird, I have used xsane without problems before, before upgrading to 11.10, could that be related?
<kz3> how can I see my graphics card configuration in Ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> meerkats, they might have dropped xsane in favor of one of the other guis. what did you like about xsane that you aren't able to do with simple-scan
<meerkats> escott, choose 800 pages in a multipage project so it doesnt stop scanning and I just have to turn the pages
<meerkats> instead of click, turn page, click, turn page
<butat> never reading your chats
<escott> meerkats, you could probably use a command line tool. just put a sleep in between the scans
<meerkats> escott, not a good idea, im a total noob
<escott> meerkats, im not clear on how any gui is going to get you around the issue of having to tell the computer when you have reposition the page to be able to scan again
<DaZ> meerkats:  while true; do dosomething; sleep 2s; done
<butat> unfunny
<escott> meerkats, but you could do: for i in `seq 1 800`; do scanimage > image$i.png; sleep 15; done;
<DaZ> uhm, or just seq :x
<meerkats> escott, it just doesnt stop, so you have to be really fast to turn the page while the scanner goes to default position
<meerkats> 2 seconds would be enough
<escott> meerkats, then take out the sleep. for i in `seq -w 1 800`; do scanimage > image$i.png; done;
<meerkats> escott, all I have tgo do is open a terminal and paste :   for i in `seq 1 800`; do scanimage > image$i.png; sleep 15; done;   ?
<DaZ> pretty much
<butat> lopl
<DaZ> just adjust the sleep time :x
<escott> meerkats, you probably want seq -w 1 800; and if you want 2 seconds that is sleep 2; but that will create image001.png image002.png in your home directory
<meerkats> escott, im giving it a try...
<meerkats> with 2
<meerkats> escott, yes it works, it creates png files, and sleeps for 2 seconds, but my default viewer cannot display them: could not load "filenamehere" Fatal error reading PNG image file: Not a PNG file
<mrdeb> what is wxgtk
<mrdeb> ?
<butat> you're stupid
<mrdeb> huh
<butat> never reading your chats
<meerkats> escott, gimp can read em
<escott> meerkats, i was just guessing it would create a png
<JasonGriffee> how to diagnose screen tearing?
<butat> you are a fat faggot
<DaZ> meerkats: then it's in some other format
<escott> run in terminal file image001.png and it will tell you want it actually is
<meerkats> escott, pnm, properties says pnm
<meerkats> indeed it is, now I can see the copies
<escott> meerkats, you could use imagemagick's convert utility to bulk convert files to another format
<mouseover> Is there a UI widget for volume control? Specifically, that shows the volume graph as the sound is being played ?
<mrdeb> so what is wxgtk
<DaZ> mrdeb: GTK+ implementation of wxWidgets API for GUI
<DaZ> :f
<escott> meerkats, or look at "man scanimage" to see if there is an option that outputs another format (assuming you dont want pnm)
<butat> all you do is blog
<meerkats> escott, i was aiming to pdf
<escott> meerkats, im sure its possible. if not install imagemagick and run: for i in *.pnm; do convert $i `basename $i pnm`pdf; done;
<butat> channer detected
<mrdeb> ok daz
<MahaVishnu> butat$ ?
<meerkats> escott, 83 MB free space, I should really stop installing new things
<mrdeb> wow meerkats that is low
<butat> old meme
<DaZ> lean the apt cache? :x
<DaZ> clean :x
<mody> Hi guys
<meerkats> I believe this will solve the problem I have with xsane https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/hplip
<butat> you're annoying
<mody> my ubuntu without doing naything
<mody> it changes some graphics
<mody> to look bad
<butat> tru
<mody> anyone can help?
<mody> when i hover on any of the left items in menu
<MahaVishnu> butat$ why you trollin
<butat> care detected
<mody> it used to show a smooth title with nice shadow
<mody> not anymore
<mody> any idea?
<butat> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLL
<mody> any one?
<Newbuntu> echo "hello girls"
<butat> you're annoying
<mrdeb> mody, do u use integrated gfx
<MahaVishnu> !ops | butat
<ubottu> butat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<butat> are you still chatting
<Newbuntu> any brazilian?
<mody> I dont even know what is that
<mody> ?
<butat> didnt read
<mody> mrdeb
<mody> see this http://oi42.tinypic.com/4lkc9f.jpg
<mrdeb> what
<butat> yes hello
<mody> also when I click on that dashboard Icon it used to show it strechted but not anymore
<DaZ> mody: that seems to be ubuntu
<mody> now shows it smaller to top left
<butat> you're stupid
<mody> ubuntu bug you mean?
<meerkats> there is an ignore option in xchat, was it /ignore "nickhere" ?
<mrdeb> what is the problem
<butat> you are so annoying
<MahaVishnu> I dont even think its a person. I think its some kind of troll-bot
<mody> look in the image where it says Firefox web browser
<mody> that text usually has a nicer shadow and background below it
<mody> behind it  I mean
<Ale1> ciao
<mrdeb> oh i c
<mody> anyidea what causes that?
<mrdeb> is the 3d working.
<mrdeb> do windows move smoothly
<Ale1> cazzo... qui non si parla l'italiano... ciao
<FrostZ> 1
<mody> yes all good
<mrdeb> maybe shadow is off bec 3d drive is not on or somehing changes in editor
<mody> except the 4 desktops
<mrdeb> setting
<mody> when I switch they are not as smooth
<mody> as before
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> so u have third party drive installed for graphics
<mody> actually noticed that windows no longer have shadow
<mrdeb> ok
<us> can anyone assist with a very random screen flicker? I am using 11.10 and have the Nvidia prop drivers. Seems like it might be mouse related sometimes? Any help?
<sokak> Hi everyone, no one knows where i can find a good tutorial where i can find how to make context menu entries in nautilus right click menus to assign emblems to arbitrary file types?
<mody> so do I have to re install ubuntu everytime this hapens.....
<sokak> mody, what happened?
<arunce> ?
<DaZ> us: and you're probably getting lots of nvrm:xid 13 errors in the kernel log
<mody> windows no longer have shadows
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Please suugest about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2011-December/006016.html ?
<kaushal> suggest*
<mody> sokak any idea?
<EvilResistance> kaushal:  if its a server thing, then #ubuntu-server
<sokak> mody , i cant see how this can be related to ubuntu
<mody> then its related ot what?
<mody> it just happened
<brightspark> mody, are they turned on in compiz
<mody> rebooted and it came this way
<mody> where is compiz?
<sokak> mody sorry, i got it as you were dual booting and *windows side* was no longer having shadows
<brightspark> compiz-config settings manager.  In the repositories
<mody> correct
<mody> I have windows side by side
<mody> Yes I got compiz config manager
<us> DaZ: not sure what you mean. I'm a beginner
<meerkats> I have been installing some needed dependencies (this must be the root of my problem) but I still nedd to fix this: error: User needs to be member of group 'lp' to enable print, scan & fax.
<meerkats> User member of group 'lpadmin'.
<sokak> mody, sorry to ask again, but is windows or ubuntu not having windows shadows anymore?
<mody> ubuntu
<mody> :)
<escott> us, open a terminal and type grep -i nvrm /var/log/kern.log
<sokak> mody, then install the settings manager, or the compiz fusion-icon, poking there may fix that
<brightspark> mody, the shadow controls are under the window decorations plugin in ccsm
#ubuntu 2011-12-14
<escott> mody, run the following command in terminal ps aux | egrep "metacity|compiz" what does it say?
<us> escott: Dec 13 09:55:15 us-GT5028 kernel: [   14.458231] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  280.13  Wed Jul 27 16:53:56 PDT 2011
<DaZ> hum
<mody> gives >
<mody> sokak I already have compiz config settings manager
<sokak> When my compiz goes haywire, i shut it down and reload it, i made a couple of scripts
<escott> mody, after you typed `ps aux | egrep "metacity|compiz"[ENTER]` it should output something
<mody> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<mody> this you mean?
<escott> mody, you aren't typing the command correctly
<mody> mody      1503  0.9  0.3 174368 14172 ?        Sl   01:26   0:21 metacity
<mody> mody     17104  0.0  0.0   4444   800 pts/0    S+   02:03   0:00 egrep --color=auto metacity|compiz
<sokak> Try 'metacity --replace & killall compiz compiz.real' and after 'compiz --replace'
<mody> it says that
<popsch> when I mount a smb-share with nautilus, can I also open a terminal window in the mounted directory?
<escott> mody, you have no shadows because metacity is running. metacity is probably running because something is wrong with your graphics drivers
<mody> sokak , it didnt do it
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> What is the best Ubuntu Linux?
<qbert_> I need some server monitoring tools, telling me CPU usage, memory usage, network usage etc, any suggestions ?
<andygraybeal> so in ubuntu 11.10; how do i get to the 'applications' menu?
<qbert_> something dummy proof
<andygraybeal> qbert_, nagios is probably what your after; maybe opennms
<MonkeyDust> !best| Pengu1n_Phr0zen
<ubottu> Pengu1n_Phr0zen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<andygraybeal> qbert_, oh dummy proof,, nevemrind :)
<sokak> escott, when i had issues, someone hinted me to install fusion icon, and that worked flawlessly to set compiz instead of metacity, and poke all the stuff
<qbert_> andygraybeal, hit the windows key, go to more apps, then see all for the applications
<qbert_> andygraybeal, hehe kk
<andygraybeal> rock thakns qbert_
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> ubottu, Keep your pannies on, I was just trolling for the heck of it.
<andygraybeal> qbert_, aw bro, i ain't picking it up that fast. i hit
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> ubottu, I've done more man hours on Ubuntu than you did potty training.
<ubottu> Pengu1n_Phr0zen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andygraybeal> 'windows key' go to 'more apps' and then 'see more' but there no applicaiotn menu like in old gnome.. i feel like a geezer
<sokak> *points* haaa
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> ubottu, Correction, You are a butt.
<ubottu> Pengu1n_Phr0zen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Derpadong> Lol butt
<qbert_> andygraybeal, ahh yeah - I'm not sure if they have something the same, are you looking for a specific app ?
<andygraybeal> yea... wtf am i loking for -- make a usb boot disk from ubuntu image
<escott> andygraybeal, just start typing keywords for whatever application you want
<andygraybeal> i can't remember the app!
<andygraybeal> i just know it's in the menu somehwer e:(
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> andygraybeal, I got the perfect solution for you.
<sokak> andygraybeal, ubnetbootin can be wrong
<escott> andygraybeal, what does it do?
<sokak> cant*
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Ok
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> There you go.
<andygraybeal> what what what?
<andygraybeal> unetbootin, i will never remmb
<escott> andygraybeal, do you mean the startup disk creator
<andygraybeal> escott, totally!!
<andygraybeal> crap he left
<mody> ok so there was a driver for graphic I installed
<mody> and rebooted
<mody> now its fine
<sokak> i use unetbootin because cant remember properly if the startup disk creator can make a persistent casper as well
<mody> whats happening is
<mody> when I fore shutdown the driver is being broke
<mody> then i have reinstall
<sokak> which card you have and which driver you used?
<mody> I have a sony vaio VPCEE
<mody> 4 gb ram , AMD 64bit
<mody> the driver that fixed it called:
<sokak> lol which gpu
<mody> ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<sokak> *faints*
<sokak> mody, i cant help you with an ati, i would not touch them neither with a stick under ubuntu
<Derpadong> Mody, worst card ever
<user82> for me the opensource ati drivers always worked better. not very well performing though ...
<andygraybeal> okay, i'm not finding this boot disk creator application
<sokak> Derpadong, i cant totally agree, the drivers just suck
<mody> what I can do?
<Derpadong> The card + drivers suck tbh
<popsch> When I mount a remote drive (samba share), then nautilus shows me the contents, but it isn't mounted in ~/.gvfs. How come?
<sokak> mody, prolly you can google if someone had a tweak making it work better installing ubuntu on that model of vaio
<andygraybeal> aaah.... 'windows key' -> 'more apps' ->
<andygraybeal> aaah.... 'windows key' -> 'more apps' -> 'filter results' !!!!
<sokak> u got it andygraybeal ;)
<andygraybeal> yay
<andygraybeal> sorry absuloute retard here
<Knuxgen> the launcher is not very friendly
<sokak> andygraybeal, i would be probably even worst, thats why im sticking on maverick, i dont feel unity/gnome3 ready
<Derpadong> Is unity going to not suck soon?
<andygraybeal> sokak, rock!   i totally love it!! but i odn't know how to use it!!!
<sokak> Derpadong, again, its not a matter of totally sucking, but a matter of getting used to
<sokak> thats why instead of complaining, ill just wait it to mature before diving in
<Derpadong> Yeah
<sokak> (and lurk whats going on)
<Derpadong> I went to xfce for now lol
<sokak> xfce cant be wrong ;)
<Nach0z> xfce is good stuff, but if it dont work for you, LXDE brah.
<Derpadong> I'm trying to get my fav tiling window manager installed
<andygraybeal> xfce, lxde for the wins  even though i'm in love wth unities
<Derpadong> LXDE is meh. Never liked it
<sokak> Nach0z, this is the point, we can flavour it as we like (until you are lazy as me and just idle waiting)
<Nach0z> unities is too ram-heavy for me. I like lightweight
<Derpadong> Sokak, I feel your pain lol
<Nach0z> that being said, I don't like the lubuntu-desktop install
<Nach0z> I gotta use straight LXDE.
<Derpadong> Lol
<sokak> Im swimming in ram - i just eat too much of it virtualizing :3
<Nach0z> I have tons of ram. I just like to be ... judicious with my ram usage. force of habit.
<Derpadong> I need to change my ubuntu from unity to xfce
<MahaVishnu> Derpadong$ if you google there is a psychocats link that tells you exactly how
<sokak> i agree with both - but im insanely happy from when i switched to ubuntu - finally i can deliver desktop help amongst multiple oses *all in the same moment*
<Pr0pe110rHead> Can someone assist with undeleting (preferably) or reinstalling some missing system directories and who knows what else... am I better off running extundelete or just imaging the drive and reinstalling the OS to the copy?
<sokak> Pr0pe110rHead, doing from scratch will lead surely to less pain
<skegeek> tify 89chevygeek11
<b0ef> I have a 10.04 system and shouldn't pressing ESC on boot bring me to the grub menu?. Do I actually have to change grub boot files to enable this?
<MahaVishnu> b0ef$ thought it was shift then press e to edit the line you want to boot
<b0ef> MahaVishnu: ?, I should hold down shift while booting to bring up the grub menu?
<Pr0pe110rHead> sokak: after I image the drive can you help me reinstall the OS to the copy?
<MahaVishnu> I think so.
<skegeek> When I boot-up the GRUB screen displays too far to the left, but splash and desktop are aligned correctly. Where should I begin for fixing this?
<sokak> Pr0pe110rHead, i meant it as its better to reinstall from scratch rather than scavenging inbetween image files and undeleting. Will be less work, straighter, faster.
<Pr0pe110rHead> sokak: only trouble is, will  it retain the users, home directories, etc?
<Pr0pe110rHead> does extundelete work if you haven't used the system since files were lost?
<sokak> Pr0pe110rHead, of course not if you havent put the home folder in a separate partition. Its the best choice by design.
<b0ef> MahaVishnu: you're right;)
<b0ef> MahaVishnu: thanks..
<user82> skegeek, grub customizer can change the resolution of the grub menu. maybe it "accidently" fixes the problem? ( https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer )
<MahaVishnu> b0ef$ np
<jimisrvrox2> hey guys quick question is there any way that I can add space to my partition when I have free space but its not contiguous? IE: ntfs partition, free space, linux, linux, linux partitions..any way to add it?
<sokak> Pr0pe110rHead, the first time i messed like that, i backed up the home folders, reinstalled from scratch, making a separate home drive (you may as well just use a partition) then i just recreated users in theiur order, and put back home folders from a live boot.
<MahaVishnu> jimisrvrox2$ idk. but you could resize the partition with the freespace then move the freespace to the linux partition by resizing it. but you need live-cd and if anything goes wrong during this you will lose data.
<user82> jimisrvrox2, not sure about what you want. but in worst case you can still create a partition that mounts somewhere into your existing filesystem
<sokak> jimisrvrox2, i wouldnt mess too much wit non contiguous partitios :3 Considered moving to a new and better partitioned drive?
<Pr0pe110rHead> sokak: I think the home folders are on another drive.  However, I did not setup this box nor was I responsible for the loss of files.  I'm just the janitor, as it were.
<Octopus> Hi all!!!
<Octopus> When Xubuntu will run as fast as Lubuntu?
<rootjedi> Any one here?
<Octopus> When Xubuntu will run as fast as Lubuntu?
<Octopus> Admins moders?
<Octopus> When Xubuntu will run as fast as Lubuntu?
<sokak> Pr0pe110rHead, i see your point. Well, reinstalling from scratch and, during the setup, picking the manual partitioning and replugging the home drive where it belongs, should do the trick (ofc, users have to be recreated as well) the only thing thats odd is, what caused important system folders to be mutilated?
<Octopus> Admins moders?
<Pr0pe110rHead> sokak: ideally, I would like to undelete the missing directories (/sbin, etc) if indeed they are still there (drive tests pass).  then, I can retain the configuration, settings, data, etc.
<us> any help with intermittent screen flicker on 11.10?
<Octopus> Why this chat, if I can not get answers to simple questions?
<Mattheas> Octopus: Your question is pretty broad.
<sokak> Pr0pe110rHead, honestly i never tried single files restores, until now, i always worked just with testdisk (and i love it - right now im backupping 4 tb of stuff i recovered with it) I have no idea then how to proceed in your case
<Octopus> Mattheas no
<Octopus> there is very simple
<rstreeter> I am unable to connect to my wireless I am using 11.10. I have a wireless button and it is not recognized
<jimisrvrox2> reason being is im running out of space on my home partition and its jacking up all kinds of stuff but whats funny is if I reboot instead of having 150kb or so left I have like 37mb left and im like wtf
<sokak> Octopus, the answer is, when you will stop making broad questions, and focus on finding tutorials on how to optimize it.
<MahaVishnu> rstreeter$ try sudo rfkill list
<Pr0pe110rHead> sokak:  I've used testdisk, but I don't think it will undelete to the ext3 partition, I think it undeletes to another drive, right?  So, I guess I can complete the image I just started and undelete from the afflicted drive to the copy.  Or, I was thinking extundelete or somesuch.
<Mattheas> Octopus: If you say so
<Octopus> Mattheas,I think, Canonical should cease to fund Xubuntu and invest in Lubuntu.
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> What's Lubuntu ?
 * Pengu1n_Phr0zen plays ignorant
<Mattheas> Octopus: That's an opinion.
<Stepnjump> hi guys, could some one tell me if this is a valid repository please? http://ppa.launchpad.net/THE_PPA/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Octopus> I think Xubuntu has lost its relevance.
<MahaVishnu> Octopus$ I disagree and I ask this, what has this got to do with ubuntu support
<Pr0pe110rHead> does Linux have a repair option akin to Windows?
<nardev> why does    lsof -i:80 | wc     always shows more open/active files than     ps aux | grepa apache | wc   ?
<Octopus> Mattheas, This is reality.
<Octopus> !
<sokak> Pr0pe110rHead, this is the point, i've newer worked in such ways - i always recovered user files, not system files. Btw, i think any undelete application will work from one damaged filesystem to another - undelete in the same place wont work by design
<Octopus> Xubuntu does not work faster than Ubuntu with Gnome 2.
<Octopus> But Lubuntu fastest and more. And it uses less resources.
<flanagan_> Pengu1n_Phr0zen, its an lighter ubuntu, old god workin gon old hardware
<Octopus> Xubuntu does not work faster than Ubuntu with Gnome 2.
<Octopus> But Lubuntu fastest and more. And it uses less resources.
<cab938_home> Is there a way to find a list of all of the events that upstart jobs can be started on?
<cab938_home> e.g. startup, runlevel, etc.
<arunce> Octopus: how can you say that?
<TheDuck> I have a hardware issue, it's not exactly related to Ubuntu, but it's a very problematic issue for my laptop. When I boot it up, the CPU fan makes a banging sound for about 2 seconds then functions correctly. About 20 minutes ago, the fan stopped working temporarily until I cleaned it a bit, but now it just does the banging for a moment, then functioning correctly. If someone here could help or direct me to a channel for hardware advice
<TheDuck>  that would be incredibly helpful.
<Octopus> I currently use and have used both before distribution.
<SoloMenTay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769587/  That command will properly mount a windows share.  How do I put that in a FSTAB without putting my username and password where everyone can see it?
<us> any help with screen flicker on 11.10? i've checked the forums and can't seem to figure it out. Quite the beginner.
<Octopus> I currently use and have used both before distribution.
<sokak> TheDuck, a can of compressed air, machine oil, or a brand new fan will fix it.
<cab938_home> TheDuck, when using oil, you want to remove the sticker that covers the bearing, usually in the middle of the fan
<cab938_home> and add a drop of oil there
<cab938_home> replacing the fan is usually the best long term solution
<sokak> cab938_home, thank you for the fix ;)
<cab938_home> sokak, Just thought oil everywhere might not be as intended :)
<TheDuck> Sokak There's a problem with all three. I've done the compressed air, I don't know where I would buy machine oil or how to apply it to the bearings, and I can't afford to buy a new fan. I also can't find out how to open the damn thing. I've taken every screw out and the components that aren't fixed to the board.
<Octopus> XFCE has long been weak for DE machines, and Canonical is positioning this as a distribution is "for slower machines."
<TheDuck> Disregard the not knowing how to put it on. You told me
<sokak> TheDuck, only way i can point you is youtube. Search your puter brand + dismantling
<Mariorocksyourli> I have a question.
<Octopus> bad translate prog sorry
<sokak> TheDuck, there you will find also useful kinds of visual tutorials for fan fixing and stuff
<szal> !ask | Mariorocksyourli
<ubottu> Mariorocksyourli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Octopus> XFCE is now not suitable for older machines.
<TheDuck> Crap. I can't get youtube working on this system. It's about 13 years old now.
<Mariorocksyourli> Is it possible to put the screen resolution on ubuntu at 1366 x 768
<MahaVishnu> Mariorocksyourli$ yes it is.
<sokak> TheDuck, i feel you :* I hope you have at least a smartphone :*
<Mariorocksyourli> thank you! :)
<MahaVishnu> Mariorocksyourli$ in a terminal run cvt 1366 x 758
<MahaVishnu> err
<MahaVishnu> 1366 768
<Octopus> No longer suitable. Xubuntu just slows down for them. A Lubuntu works fine and fast. Then what is the meaning of the sponsor Xubuntu?
<TheDuck> I do not. Hell I don't even have the new update for my Xblow to get youtube working on it.
<Mariorocksyourli> i might be installing ubuntu on my other computer that is a old compaq 2003 desktop pc.. windows xp is having errors with disk defragment. xD
<szal> TheDuck: a new CPU fan is perhaps €10, what's too expensive about that?  chances are that for that money you'll even get a shiny new box w/ fan _and_ heatsink
<Octopus> Why are you all silent?
<cab938_home> a 13 year old laptop, eh?
<cab938_home> yikes
<TheDuck> cab938_home, This system is 13.
<Octopus> What is your opinion?
<TheDuck> My laptop is a year old.
<szal> oh, a laptop?  that makes matters more complicated
<szal> if it's a desktop computer, that's quite easy
<sokak> Then tube on your laptop xD
<cab938_home> I guess I missed it, I thought you were taking apart a laptop, if it's a desktop then it certainly should come apart with screws
<TheDuck> And it's not cheap for me, Szal. I'm unemployed until I get my license.
<Octopus> Where can I find chat of Canonical?
<Octopus> Where can I find chat of Canonical?
<szal> !repeat | Octopus
<ubottu> Octopus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cab938_home> but if its 13 year old desktop, you might need to give it some elbow grease
<sokak> TheDuck, i feel you, jobless since February
<szal> Octopus: and define 'chat of Canonical'
<arunce> Octopus: I have xfce on new machines... can't tell much about older ones.
<TheDuck> cab938_home, This system I'm on right now, on my IRC, is completely fine. My laptop is the one that's currently a big semi-functional brick.
<cab938_home> ah, gotcha
<szal> Octopus: and what do you mean by "what is the meaning of the sponsor Xubuntu"?
<Octopus> arunce,on the new machines can you use KDE
<TheDuck> (Despite being slower than a slug going backward on a turtle's back while the turtle wades through cold molasses, this system is pretty stable)
<MahaVishnu> Octopus$ #ubuntu-offtopic
<Octopus> szal,I want to Canonical has poured money into Lubuntu and completed it, and LXDE.
<szal> Octopus: you want to what?
<Octopus> Completed Developing
<Octopus> Completed Developing
<Dj_FlyBy> !repeat | Octopus
<ubottu> Octopus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lokem> hi folks.  just upgraded 11.10 yesterday.  but after reboot, motion doesn't seem to work.  found the error message Error selecting input 0 VIDIOC_S_INPUT: Device or resource busy in syslog.  any ideas?  it was working perfectly before this.
<szal> Octopus: start making sense or stop it altogether
<cab938_home> heh
<cab938_home> :)
<Octopus> szal, Xubuntu has lost its relevance.
<Octopus> It is no longer suitable for slower computers. What is not clear? Xubuntu is no longer needed.
<szal> Octopus: seeing that flocks of Gnome 2 lovers are switching over to XFCE, I don't think Xubuntu will become irrelevant anytime soon
<cab938_home> Octopus, I think the request was to make your statements clear, your last statement on "I want to Canonical" didn't make ant sense.
<MahaVishnu> I wanna banana
<szal> Octopus: other than that, this is really not a support issue -> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or leave it
<Octopus> u just stu troll stfu please
<arunce> I'm a happy xubuntu user... and not going back to KDE, at least for now
<Octopus> ok?
<Octopus> ok thx
<DaZ> we need to shut down xubuntu, so all the gnome users will run to mint
<DaZ> \o/
<maum> can I install moonlight? I installed moonlight but I cannot see the movie in http://tv.sarang.org/frameindex.asp?url_flag=/menu04/m4_01.asp?sflag=suntot
<szal> maum: Moonlight is an alibi project; last time I tried it it didn't work either
<Octopus> Daz who WE?
<DaZ> oh, you know
<Octopus> Canonical
<DaZ> _we_
<Octopus> yes
<maum> szal: so cann't I see the movie in http://tv.sarang.org/frameindex.asp?url_flag=/menu04/m4_01.asp?sflag=suntot??
<szal> Octopus: again, -offtopic or stfukthxbye
<DaZ> moonlight worked a few times for me
<DaZ> but this website seems pretty korean, to me
<DaZ> so i can't help you :x
<Octopus> stfu troll you do not understand? me to take action?
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Who's the troll?
<Maquiavelo> Hi, so quick question, have intrepid 8.10. I'm inserting a microsd/sd adapter. syslog finds it, scans it, whatever, and then disconnects it.
<Maquiavelo> What could it be?
<szal> Octopus: obviously YOU don't understand..  what you're trying to talk about is NOT a support issue
<Maquiavelo> I get an USB 1-8: Disconnected
<Maquiavelo> But I didn't disconnect it, and its still inside.
<szal> Maquiavelo: 8.10 is DEAD and UNSUPPORTED
<Maquiavelo> I know... but I can't ask the question ?
<szal> Maquiavelo: you can, but don't expect any help
<Maquiavelo> Or is it like "Don't talk about it, we kiled that kid"
<Maquiavelo> killed*
<szal> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Maquiavelo> *sigh*
<escott> Maquiavelo, there is obviously something wrong with that device or its driver. you should upgrade your kernel. guess what there are new releases for you :-P
<Maquiavelo> Its the only one I have at hand anyways.
<DaZ> Maquiavelo: we didn't kill anyone
<Maquiavelo> escott, I know, it's the only one I Have at hand though =/
<chilli0> Hey guys, can anyone assit me in setting up a pptpd server? I have followed a tutorial and whenever i try connecting from my windows box I get 619 error.
<Octopus> bb all!
<DaZ> and ever if we did, we'd never bury him in the forest :x
<daftykins> chilli0: logs are your friend
<Maquiavelo> DaZ, haha, well, apparently someone did and put some cement shoes and dropped intrepid in the middle of the ocean.
<chilli0> daftykins: hey, how can I check them?
<Maquiavelo> It's all very 1984. "Intrepid? what's that?"
<daftykins> chilli0: look in /var/log on the server side for pptp daemon related files
<pingveno> Does anyone here have experience with package modification? I'm trying to recompile pycairo (aka python-cairo) for Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10.
<szal> pingveno: any reason to do so?
<escott> Maquiavelo, its just hard to imagine what else we can tell you. nobody here knows much about that system. i don't think I was evening running ubuntu in 2008. one hopes your bug is fixed in newer versions
<Maquiavelo> "We've always developed for Oneiric"
<melkor> has anybody here written a gnome program plugin for gnome 3?
<pingveno> szal: Adding Python 2.7 support to 10.*
<chilli0> daftykins: I checked in there, but there is no logs..
<szal> pingveno: chances are someone has done that already..  searched the PPA section on Launchpad for packages?
<TheLegace> hi could someone please help be get gcc installed
<TheLegace> on my ubuntu 11.04
<daftykins> chilli0: possibly part of kernel logs then. try "dmesg | tail"
<milamber> TheLegace: what have you tried?
<pingveno> I have a python2.7 package and it sort of compiles for python2.7.
<szal> TheLegace: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TheLegace> well apt-get install gcc build-essential
<TheLegace> its missing
<szal> TheLegace: no need to specify gcc separately
<chilli0> daftykins: that only has stuff about connecting to wireless
<milamber> TheLegace: gcc is part of build essential
<TheLegace> i know
<cano> hola
<TheLegace> but its not coming up
<milamber> TheLegace: so just: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<szal> TheLegace: then where's the problem?
<neko> hi, since i have upgrade ubuntu my ati radeon work very bad
<TheLegace> E: Package 'build-essential' has no installation candidate
<pingveno> It sticks the python2.6 code in /usr/lib/pymodules and /usr/lib/pyshared. The python2.7 code goes into site-packages
<neko> ati radeon 5600 anyone with this issue ?
<daftykins> chilli0: no subfolder in /var/log for pptp related?
<pingveno> build-essentials?
<milamber> TheLegace: with an s
<szal> milamber: no, without the s
<chilli0> daftykins: nop, i think I may have found them, in syslog
<TheLegace> unable to locate package
<daftykins> chilli0: ah-har, that one slipepd my mind :D
<milamber> TheLegace: what version of ubuntu?
<szal> !info build-essential natty
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<TheLegace> 11.04
<mody> guys
<mody> This driver is not working... everytime I reboot it needs to be reinstalled
<milamber> TheLegace: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<mody> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<TheLegace> i had just used the generated one
<pingveno> Screw it. I'm making my own package.
<user82>  what is the problem with the open-source drivers mody?
<mody> it doesnt work
<pingveno> I've spent way too long ******* with this package.
<mody> the 3d is working properly
<user82> is not working properly?
<mody> because that driver isn't working on the laptop
<mody> Yes
<mody> sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt
<mody> then I have to install it again
<TheLegace> milamber, ya it looked like my sources.list was fucked up, but i dont know why i generate it all the time from the site
<user82> thats crappy...i am also frustrated by ATI's drivers.
<mody> cause it shows as not active driver
<user82> i use the opensoruce ones
<TheLegace> there we go i got it
<mody> any alternative driver?
<TheLegace> meeh i dont need anythign restricted anyway
<TheLegace> so ill just leave it
<user82> you can still get the newest ATI driver on their website and test if that works: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<sokak> silly question - do you have DKMS installed as well?
<user82> download the .run file make it executable and start it. if it does not work /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<milamber> TheLegace: you getting the package now?
<TheLegace> milamber, ya no worries ill try and regenerate the list again
<TheLegace> i might have added some extra things
<TheLegace> that shouldnt need to be ther
<mody> what is DKMS
<milamber> TheLegace: you shouldn't have to "regenerate"
<user82> mody DKMS is the kernel module that is loaded. but it is usualy installed together with the drivers so no special worries about that
<user82> i would try the newest ati driver...or google about your computer model and ubuntu
<sokak> i agree with user82
<sokak> maybe trying to purge the actual drivers and restart them from scratch?
<mody> how do I know if I have 32 bit or 64
<mody> ?
<sokak> mody, uname-a
<escott> mody, grep flags /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<escott> mody, if the grep cpuinfo command comes back with any output you have a "long-mode" aka 64bit processor
<sokak> escott, i gave a solution to see whats currently installed instead.
<TheLegace> is there a reason the respository is so low
<TheLegace> its at 204kb/s when my speed is like 20 times that
<sokak> TheLegace, im topping at 62 kbps, and im happy with that :)
<TheLegace> ya well when you pay for 16mpbs doesnt make you happy when speed is slow
<sokak> TheLegace, your whole internet is so slow?
<TheLegace> no speed test is fine
<TheLegace> im just a speed whore
<sokak> TheLegace, do you pay for repositories?
<TheLegace> and i dont want to wait i have work to do
<TheLegace> sokak, im not complaining that their slow, i just want to know if theres like yum where i can somehow find the fastest mirror
<escott> !mirrors | TheLegace
<ubottu> TheLegace: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<sokak> :)
<TheLegace> because in fedora i can at least switch the mirrors
<TheLegace> okie thanks
<chilli0> daftykins: Hey, I couldn't seem to get it working still. Do you know any good tutorials?
<sokak> i have no clue :) still im happy with it because they use my whole bandwidth ^^
<daftykins> chilli0: i'm afraid not, only looked at openvpn once and didn't get far
<almoxarife> TheLegace: you can switch mirrors on the installed system
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> stpid question, but I'm tired.... what the term cmd to rename a file again?
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> stupid**
<daftykins> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: mv - "move" it
<sokak> :)
<daftykins> unless you mean Windows "cmd"
<daftykins> then "ren"
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> Ubuntu :)
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> no winblows in this house... errr, I mean windows
<daftykins> easily made typo ^_^
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> and I notice I made a mistake in my question... I meant to ask how to rename a directory (I just want to add the . to hide it)
<sokak> the answer is again mv u.u
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> kk, thx
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> ok**
<mody> download the .run file
<mody> How do I run it?
<sokak> chmod+x then ./namefile.run
<TheLegace> the only solutions i can find use synaptic and i cant use synaptic
<almoxarife> mody: or double click on it
<escott> sokak, watch your spaces. mody chmod +x filename.run then ./filename.run
<JUNEX> Hello! just installed ubuntu 10.10 in my Samsung n148-dp03 netbook ubuntu already runs but i dont have wireless.
<sokak> escott, youre right. I was meaning it without explicitly typing it :)
<TheLegace> ok nvm just got synaptic to work
<escott> TheLegace, you can directly edit your /etc/apt/sources.lit
<mody> Thanks sokak
<mody> you were very helpful
<sokak> escott has part in this too - follow literally my hints and shell will swear at you
<mody> you were very helpful
<sokak> mody, everyone here is helpful, im just the last wheel
<mody> I know they are
<wx9j> micro sd card will only mount ro, nosuid, how do I get it to mount rw ?
<sokak> poking fstab?
<escott> wx9j, what kind of filesystem is it
<BussyBox> hello
<BussyBox> mm...
<wx9j> escott, it says vfat when I run mount but it says msdos in preferences
<chilli0_> Hello, is there anyway I can check if I have any vpns running on my server, i tried to setup openvpn and another one but not sure if they are properly removed and are now interfering with my current vpn.
<cbart> Does anybody know why blogpost.com is loopback? Or, is it a virus?
<escott> wx9j, vfat is msdos + long filenames
<wx9j> escott, this will mount rw on a pad but not in linux
<EvilResistance> cbart:  i'm not sure how that's an ubuntu question...
<escott> wx9j, things to check. these sd cards might have read-only toggles physically on the device (like the old floppy write protect). also fsck the filesystem, and send us the output of mount and your attempt to remount it rw
<roycebarber> Oh beloved Ubuntu netizens, could you save me from a cruel basic fate.
<BussyBox> i have one problem, i can't run ubuntu, when i press the ubuntu option on my grub, after wait, it shows a screen similar like this: http://deimproviso.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/initramfs_bug_1.png
<wx9j> fdisk
<EvilResistance> roycebarber:  just ask your question >.
<EvilResistance> >.> *
<cbart> EvilResistance: I use ubuntu. I was making sure it wasn't a weird networking ubuntu only implementation
<wx9j> escott,  /dev/sdc1 on /media/F84E-1690 type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<BussyBox> I searched how can i resolve this problem, and i found the followin form: "use the CD live and do ..." but when i try to use a CD Live i can't, the CD Live rules, but when i press Enter in the option "star or install ubuntu" the screen show me another time the (intramfs) prompt...
<roycebarber> Ah good an alive room. :D Okay so I bought PureBasic, the programming environment. I got the 32bit edition. But its bugging out on Ubuntu and on Lubuntu. It runs fine on windows. It opens in Ubuntu, but when I try to load an example chunk of code, the interface flashes in and out like it's struggling to stay stable. This may not be an ubuntu question. T_T'
<BussyBox> my english sucks, nobody is understand, true? XD
<escott> wx9j, and what happens when you try sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/F84E-1690
<sokak> BussyBox, whats your mother tongue xD
<BussyBox> sokak, catalan
<BussyBox> but i can speake spanish too
<sokak> BussyBox, ill pass, italy here :)
<roycebarber> Fancy. Spanish is very close to English.
<wx9j> escott, sudo mount -0 remount,rw/media/F84E-1690
<wx9j> [sudo] password for jim:
<wx9j> mount: invalid option -- '0'
<wx9j> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<wx9j>        mount -h                 : print this help
<wx9j>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<wx9j>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<FloodBot1> wx9j: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> wx9j, thats an oooh not a zero
<BussyBox> not much roycebarber ..
<sokak> BussyBox, your english is understandable. Which version of linux you use to boot live?
<BussyBox> sokak, i have ubuntu 10.04 on my drive disk, but i used the Ubuntu 7.04 to Live CD
<roycebarber> I don't imagine any of you are PureBasic users. The PureBasic support chat is deaaaaad.
<TransX|mobile> I would go to the terminal and type rm -r
<sokak> BussyBox, try a more recent version to boot live, that may make things easier
<BussyBox> sokak, i think this is not the problem, but i will try it
<wx9j> escott, it says it cannot mount a device and goes on with a list of options I do not understand
<DaZ> wx9j: it's o, not zero
<wx9j> Daz , thx, I did correct that error. still  cannot mount in RW
<cdavis> How do I remove wireless AP's that I have connected to before in gnome-shell?
<DaZ> wx9j: spacebar after rw?
<chilli0_> Can anyone help me to setup a vpn server using pptp? or link me to a good new tutorial..
<escott> wx9j, please paste the error
<wx9j> escott, cannot remount block device /dev/sdc1 read-write, is write-protected
<escott> wx9j, it is write protected thats why.
<ana_sexy> hay
<escott> wx9j, http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_remove_write_protection_from_a_mini_SD_card
<sokak> wait, do micro sd have a write protect physical switch as well?
<escott> sokak, yes
<wx9j> escott, thank you I will check that out, this card is not write protected on my android tablet
<escott> sokak, well i dont know about micros, but sd certainly do
<sokak> escott, thats cool, im reading it
<sokak> learning process never ends
<escott> wx9j, i would physically inspect the card to make sure
<ana_sexy> so all you are hacker :)
<wx9j> the card has an adaptor that has a lock but in both positions it reads the same. I do not think the micro card has a lock.
<escott> sokak, wx9j apparently the micro sd adapter is what has the write protection
<sokak> thats it then :o
<escott> wx9j, it could be a bad adapter
<FlintWestWood> hello everyone, Firefox doesn’t recognize that my computer is connected to my wifi after I wake from suspend. I have to use system monitor to kill it and then restart it. is there a fix for this issue?
<sokak> wx9j, rule of thumb is to not stack adapters usually, the less its in the middle, the betetr they work
<wx9j> escott, you are correct, I will check another adapter
<sokak> FlintWestWood, tried to uncheck work offline in Firefox menu? O.o
<FlintWestWood> It acts like its loading and when i close it with out killing it, and try to open it again, it says that there is another firefox instance already running
<wx9j> escott, thanks for your help, I will check with another adapter .
<tru3fate> can anyone help i install quicken with wine but got a error 7014
<FlintWestWood> and it does not  load pages
<sokak> FlintWestWood, check that in firefox profile folder there isnt no lock file (with Firefox closed) then try again. Uncheck work offline first. If it doesnt works, try a new firefox profile.
<tresk> HI, in which file I have to enter commands which are always processed before any network card goes online? (also after suspend, hybernate)
<seidos> tru3fate: maybe try windows in virtual box, and install quicken that way
<Scunizi> According to update manager and Muon (kde's update manager) I have updates pending.  Muon bombs when trying to update, update manager won't in the kde environment and cli says there are no updates.. ??? How do I remedy this?
<sokak> tru3fate, no hints on winehq database?
<escott> tresk, /etc/pm/*.d for the suspend sleep scripts
<travisHAZE> Trying to break my system, advice?
<Scunizi> NVM.. all of a sudden cli started working..
<travisHAZE> Starting first with killing init, kill init and killall 1 wont work
<popsch> is there a simple tool with which I can add artwork to mp3s? Audio tag tool doesn't support it and neither does 'Ex falso'
<sokak> travisHAZE, here we *solve* problems...
<travisHAZE> sokak, and I'm trying to LEARN
<sokak> ;P
<seidos> travisHAZE: maybe ask in your loco channel
<travisHAZE> My loco channel?
<seidos> travisHAZE: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<samba23> hello friends ,i am new to kvm i have installed kvm on ubuntu 10.04 and i have installed windows xp on that but i fail to configure networking
<tresk> escott: these are the scripts which are executed before the PC enters teh related state?
<escott> tresk, the scripts have a specific format and are run on both freeze and thaw
<Maquiavelo> Ok, got a new ubuntu... same issue.
<sokak> samba23, try the non ose of virtualbox, does wonders
<Maquiavelo> How do you get the version of ubuntu from console?
<travisHAZE> Pray
<seidos> Maquiavelo: cat /etc/issue used to work
<samba23> sokak: sorry i don't understand non ose of virtualbox /i dont know
<tresk> escott: ok, sounds good. So the power.d is the one which is executed before "ifconfig wlan up" eg. ?
<tresk> escott: I mean at boot time .
<sokak> Maquiavelo, also lsb_release -a may work
<Maquiavelo> Okey, I got lucid 10.04. Is it supported still ?
<lduros> I just built a c++ program from source. Where is it customary to place the executable in Ubuntu so that it is available by all users?
<sokak> samba23, im lazy about virtualizaion. Virtualbox non OpenSource Edition comes out of the box with easy usb and network support.
<samba23> ok
<samba23> virtualbox from oracle
<Maquiavelo> Okey, ubuntu version, 10.04 (Lucid). I connect a microsd card, the system sees it, scans it, mounts it, and then disconnects it.
<sokak> samba23, all other virtualization systems are cool as well, i've just found that virtualbox is less a pita to configure.
<escott> tresk, i dont know what power.d directory does sleep.d seems to have hibernate,suspend,resume,thaw targets
<samba23> ok
<escott> lduros, /usr/local/bin
<lduros> escott: ok, and to store the source /usr/local/src?
<sandstorm> hi people
<Maquiavelo> Okey, ubuntu version, 10.04 (Lucid). I connect a microsd card, the system sees it, scans it, mounts it, and then disconnects it. I plug the card in Windows and it works fine.
<lduros> escott: thanks
<tresk> escott: ok, thanks anyway I'll trz it out with the good old try&error method :)
<sandstorm> ubuntu rulez :)
<zeppo> how can i make ubuntu use the windows time system? (not utc)
<celthunder> zeppo: in timezone put local
<zeppo> k
<seidos> Maquiavelo: i had an issue with my sd card reader, i assume it was a driver issue.  haven't messed with it in awhile though
<samba23> as in windows we have RDP ,in ubuntu what is best tool/application
<escott> samba23, X11 is already network aware. just ssh -X
<TransX|mobile> Just type rm -r in terminal
<escott> samba23, if your bandwidth is constrainted there are some more efficient variants like NX (FreeNX) or you can always use vnc
<escott> Maquiavelo, anything in kern.log
<travisHAZE> Is there a command to kill every running process without shutting the pc down?
<DaZ> killall something
<evildaemon> Hello.
<evildaemon> My first question is: Does using dash versus bash effect the execution speed of programs and utilities?
<escott> travisHAZE, yes just shutdown but dont hald the processor
<sokak> Thats an interesting question travisHAZE
<travisHAZE> It is, isn't it sokak?
<escott> evildaemon, not unless the script is a shell script, and you wont find many big time consuming shell scripts
<wip> how to easily set a static ip for my wireless network on my ubuntu box (my router set it with dhcp but i want the ip to be always 192.168.1.50 for example)?
<MahaVishnu> wip$ does your router have address reservation w/ dhcp? like you can set a mac address to always be the same IP. that usually works.
<escott> wip, if you want to use dhcp on your router configure the router to give out the same lease to your mac address every time
<sokak> travisHAZE, if that is meant to shut other users processes, you may simply change runlevel i guess.
 * wip is looking for mac address in router
<travisHAZE> Better yet: Is there a good document thats pretty all-inclusive on learning Linux?
<travisHAZE> Like A-Z and 0 - 392845091785230
<travisHAZE> Hell, why start at 0?
<MahaVishnu> travisHAZE$ the man pages are pretty good. for command line programs. like man programname
<sokak> i have no answer for that travisHAZE but google is a good start to gather the scattered papers.
<travisHAZE> the man pages help me learn how to use a command
<tresk> escott: fyi, mabe I use the /etc/init.d/network script for normal up and down modes and the /etc/pm scripts for suspend eg.
<travisHAZE> It doesn't tell me all of the commands
<evildaemon> travisHAZE: all of the commands? compgen -c -f
<evildaemon> Or tab twice.
<sokak> travisHAZE, if you want useful commands, go to commandlinefu.com. Its handful.
<travisHAZE> OK so theres a start: the commands
<travisHAZE> Probably the biggest part
<sokak> plenty.
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> I wanna do some tunnelling over SSH.
<sokak> thats the motherlode of shell snippets.
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Any takers?
<travisHAZE> How about if I wanted to design my own program?
<horse1bun> am I still here
<evildaemon> Learn python.
<sokak> travisHAZE, the best starting point is to learn existing ones, then learn how to combo them scripting. then you can move to learn programming languages.
<horse1bun> nice yea good idea, I should dive into python
<travisHAZE> Baby steps are a good idea
<travisHAZE> But even a baby needs a hand to hold
<travisHAZE> So where can I find this proverbial hand to hold?
<sokak> yeah, learn them, use them, combine them, then build whats missing.
<evildaemon> Also travisHAZE, you can press tab twice.
<travisHAZE> evildaemon, got that one
<horse1bun> try Kturtle
<evildaemon> The benefit of compgen is that you can direct the outpit to places.
<evildaemon> *output
<mig_seixas> hello !
<horse1bun> I am playing around with Celestia so I can write some scripts for it
<horse1bun> I love that App
<horse1bun> nothing liberates quite like astral traveling
<sokak> then dont miss celestia motherlode, google for it.
<evildaemon> Anyway, I once saw a grep script that took 9 minutes to execute.
<travisHAZE> What is an #ifdef?
<evildaemon> The dude eventually realized he had to do the --lang=C option.
<sokak> evildaemon, it all depends on how much data you grep
<evildaemon> Of course, that was on a solaris related system.
<evildaemon> Not Linux.
<sokak> travisHAZE, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_preprocessor
<sokak> wiki is full of stuff.
<evildaemon> It is.
<evildaemon> Wiki actually has a surprising amount of general unix knowledge.
<sokak> yeah, a handy place to gather papers.
<travisHAZE> So an #ifdef is a conditional inclusion of a macro definition?
<evildaemon> Arch wiki is pretty awesome.
<sokak> Arch phylosophy is - they dont thell you just what, but why and how.
<horse1bun> the non profit I work for has an astronomy program, so I wanted to put together sort of a "tour of the universe"
<evildaemon> I think that the Ubuntu wiki needs more TLC.
<horse1bun> showing where we are in the milky way galaxy
<sokak> just thinking it wont help - arch is what is because of active contributions ;)
<evildaemon> Anyway, my second question was: in 11.10 (I tried both Unity-buntu and Xubuntu) my wireless won't connect. It will broadcast, it will pick up signal, but not connect.
<sokak> evildaemon, which chipset you have?
<evildaemon> I've tried two different adapters.
<evildaemon> And a built-in card.
<evildaemon> Same results.
<sokak> focus on one, and lets try to see whats going wrong.
<horse1bun> and If I can't write a script then at the least I can fly around and operate it myself
<sokak> horse1bun, thats all great, but we are in #ununtu, not #celestia ;)
<somsip> horse1bun: worth looking at stellarium maybe
<sokak> *eats the n and spews a b
<horse1bun> oh sorry I thought the two were related somehow
<sokak> somsip, stellarium is just a different point of view of Celestia ;)
<somsip> sokak: as soon as you mentioned celestia I realised that was the one I meant to recomment :)
<sokak> i agree horse1bun its just that we should keep ubuntu issue related somehow, but im not the channel op, so please feel free to ignore me ;3
<horse1bun> so ubuntu has nothing to do with celestia, i thought ubuntu made it
<horse1bun> I'm just one of those leechers here for the free software
<evildaemon> Can someone explain open-source to horse1bun?
<somsip> horse1bun: celestia is written by a group of people and they make it freely available. ubuntu makes a package of their software available for users of ubuntu
<horse1bun> yea that's kind of what I thought
<horse1bun> I just didn't want to sound stupid
<sokak> hey hey - lets not fight about that - at the very end we are here to enjoy and help right? My apologies horse1bun if i stinged a nerve
<horse1bun> no it's okay I was just a bit confused
<sokak> :)
<evildaemon> The card is a broadcom corporation BCM4321
<evildaemon> Yeah I know, broadcom.
<evildaemon> It's worked in previous versions, and I tried a linksys. So thats not the problem./
<horse1bun> all software available on ubuntu is like modular software packages all developed separately just able to function on the operating system?
<evildaemon> Yup.
<l1nuxman> what do i do about this error? "Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit."
<MahaVishnu> horse1bun$ alot of stuff depends on other stuff though
<evildaemon> Including Linux itself.
<somsip> And core packages that make up the GNU part of GNU/Linux
<evildaemon> Ubuntu is Mark shuttleworths fork of Debian.
<sokak> evildaemon, i would give the drivers they offer a try, if jockey isnt able to find appropriate ones http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<evildaemon> Which is a system made from the GNU utilities and the Linux kernel.
<horse1bun> oh yea I remember seeing the linux evolution tree
<evildaemon> sokak, Jockey DOES, it still doesn't connect.
<evildaemon> What part of "The problem persists across devices" don't you understand?
<sokak> ^^
<sokak> then try to peep here, evildaemon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861220
<horse1bun> yea I just managed to get my broadcom wireless pci working in Lucid
<sokak> we can survive the broadcom omen :|
<horse1bun> I tried ndiswrapper but then ran into a problem because nidiswrapper (file) is supposed to be named ndiswrapper.conf
<evildaemon> THE PROBLEM ISN'T BROADCOM! (And that thread isn't my issue.)
<horse1bun> whilst trying to sort that out, I found out broadcom released an open source driver
<evildaemon> It worked in 10.10
<sokak> i always fixed it quick and dirty with ralink adapters (branded d-link)
<horse1bun> or rather a proprietary supported
<evildaemon> and on top of that.
<evildaemon> The card detects networks, is recognized as a device, and broadcasts.
<evildaemon> It just won't connect to other networks.
<horse1bun> now I finally have it functioning, but for some reason it shows up as eth0 instead of wlan
<sokak> :| Always fixed such issues trying to make a new connection from scratch, or poking like suggested in those threads :|
<horse1bun> and everytime I start the computer I have to type sudo modprobe wl to get the wireless working
<sokak> horse1bun, same here, on an eeepc, but im not giving a damn, it works
<horse1bun> same here lol
<sokak> ahh, thats odd, its not happening to me
<sokak> i dont have to do the modprobe thingy
<N4N33_ST8> test
<horse1bun> one of those times where I'm not sure how I got it to work even, just kept trying stuff until it did, lol
<horse1bun> but maybe I should just get a newer distro
<sokak> my rule of thumb is "dont poke it if works"
<travisHAZE> My rule of thumb is
<travisHAZE> Poke it until it breaks, then poke it some more
<sokak> theire both good :)
<seidos> my rule of thumb is: "keep it from getting cut off."
<travisHAZE> That was how I got my first kill
<travisHAZE> I poked this one person to death with a stick
<ibingow> ask some question about cron. /etc/crontab, has this line:45 10   * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ), but the scripts in cron.daily never run. If change to: 45 10   * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily, scripts run! why?
<sokak> whoa stickfights?
<travisHAZE> No
<travisHAZE> I was just poking him
<l1nuxman> Can someone help? I can't install software because i get this error: W: GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org wheezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041F
<travisHAZE> Eventually he keeled over and died
<travisHAZE> So I kept poking
<travisHAZE> Cause I hadn't poked a dead body
<horse1bun> were you hazing them?
<horse1bun> lol
<travisHAZE> Haze is the middle name ma momma gave me
<nac4l> I'm trying to setup a mail exchange server (i guess).  I have a dyndns/free domain for my apache2 server right now (only service i'm familiar with).  I just want to be able to setup a mx mail service so I can have a new email system on my machine/server.  Which one should I use, I'm thinking pop3, but there's many options, what is the best???
<travisHAZE> pop3 leaves it on the server
<travisHAZE> And you download a copy
<SwedeMike> travisHAZE: that's up to the pop3 client.
<Frozenpacket> Does anyone know of a good Client Server for host domain email accounts?
<travisHAZE> Pop3 leaves a copy on the server
<sokak> l1nuxman, read here http://en.kioskea.net/faq/809-debian-apt-get-no-pubkey-gpg-error
<travisHAZE> Its the IMTP or w/e it is that erases it
<SwedeMike> travisHAZE: the client can delete it.
<nac4l> so do you guys know anything about setting it up?  Do I need to use evolution, or are there terminal based servers/ui thingy's that are better.
<nac4l> it's just mail..
<travisHAZE> No, its Email
<travisHAZE> not just mail
<SwedeMike> travisHAZE: http://www.korokithakis.net/tutorials/email/
<Frozenpacket> Does anyone know of a good server client i could download for hosting Domain adressed emails?
<nac4l> ah so mail is local network and email is remote...  didn't know they had to differentiate, that's lame, you can't combine the service into one solution/
<Frozenpacket> email accounts*
<nac4l> I tried setting up my router dyn service and the DynDNS account (which is mcurran-exploit.dyndns.org) to mail.mcurran-exploit.dyndns.org
<travisHAZE> swede, thats not an auto delete
<travisHAZE> Thats a manual thing
<SwedeMike> nac4l: email can be delivered to a A pointer as well, so just use mcurran-exploit.dyndns.org.
<SwedeMike> travisHAZE: neither IMAP nor POP3 has auto delete. it's always an action by the client.
<travisHAZE> Then an IMAP client is programmed to automatically delete said email once it receives them
<SwedeMike> travisHAZE: some might be, but that's not the standard.
<travisHAZE> Outlook, evolution, thunderbird all do it automatically for IMAP
<travisHAZE> only email clients I've used
<SwedeMike> travisHAZE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Message_Access_Protocol "E-mail clients using IMAP generally leave messages on the server until the user explicitly deletes them. This and other characteristics of IMAP operation allow multiple clients to manage the same mailbox."
<sokak> gppdbye everyone, rl time u.u
<l1nuxman> thank ou sokak that did it
<skegeek> msg nickserv identify 89chevygeek11
<sokak> yw l1nuxman
<travisHAZE> I specifically use IMAP because it erases the emails from the server once it retrieves them
<SwedeMike> skegeek: good one.
<skegeek> ??
<xangua> skegeek: interesting #fail
<skegeek> Crap
<SwedeMike> travisHAZE: there might be some default in there, but there is nothing in the protocol that says that.
<zombastiq> system cannot see my usb hard drive dock... is there potential for a solution?
<travisHAZE> POP3 has always left the mail on the server while IMAP always deleted it
<travisHAZE> (For me at least)
<SwedeMike> travisHAZE: well, that might be your experience with the defaults in your specific clients you've tried, but there is nothing general by those protocols that says this is always the case.
<Flannel> travisHAZE: Thats generally the opposite, actually.
<godofmischief> after making a file executable using chmod +x if i type the file name in the CLI says command not found, if i double click it via nautilus it says must be run as root, what's the proper way to execute a file as root once its been made executable?
<egoga> What is foo?
<travisHAZE> Flannel, sorry I'm against the grain unwittingly. SwedeMike I will admit I know nothing of the inherent defaults associated with each of these protocols, I was speaking from personal experience
<zombastiq> usb device does not show up in lsusb.  how can i force detect?
<drewis_> godofmischief: sudo ./filename
<Guest26856> anyone want to help a linux newb with setting up wpa_supplicant?
<egoga> What is foo?
<godofmischief> thansk drewis
<egoga> comeon dag nabbit
<egoga> /bin/sh: 1: /root/line: not found
<egoga> ý–­ª)M?Œâ³÷¶]~„®G‚!9Å®Ê‰¦57OþBÏÖVđ"÷×Äðo4&+žó‹sГßw„P5öؙþßSÐÑPËB¡±žX”÷®éÂÿ=œï*’y²…׊·¨õÖ9§¯
<egoga> ¸-¶¸ÍË۔ó–¨1©è%ÎÇΑ*“&ŽåÀy;ˆ8ŠWÜLg`/ˆ[Ñuê¿;
<egoga> ¨ojÆ&dC'8Cª5YœZ:ÎLËôÒÃVìíI,ŽÝúýÚz#"·B‰Œt–¯>T%R›×ûÒ ¶¼vOIv-{gÉ	2ö°ð
<FloodBot1> egoga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egoga> Á
<Guest26856> I'm reading this guide on smallnetbuilder
<egoga> ÍMy·cV¼ÂDÑ^ØËvÉsÉ/üԚ©y•»¬¦»éYÒyZÁŚØ`cÆïJ‘ç3¤·u|¦Ԗ…h6¼Í¡w¿wJÏw¬Öwô¨4XÏgÿ5
<Guest26856> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/30213-how-to-setting-up-freeradius-for-wpa-a-wpa2-enterprise-part-2?start=5
<Guest26856> and I got openssl and freeradius set up, but in the 'configuring a linux clien' section it says configure wpa_supplicant with the following options in ".config" file
<Guest26856> but I have a newer version of wpa_supplciant and there is no .config file???
<seidos> Guest26856: i have some notes on wpa_supplicant somewhere that may help you
<Guest26856> there is config.c and config.h but they don't have the kind of script the gyide shows
<seidos> Guest26856: i think you want /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Guest26856> well the next step after that they say Next edit "wpa_supplicant.conf" and add a section similar to the following,
<Guest26856> so I think they are 2 different files completely
<Guest26856> what I'm stuck on is - Configure wpa_supplicant with the following options set in ".config" file
<samba23> i have startdup xrdp and from windows i am using mstsc/rdp i am able to get remote screen but keys seems to be messed non of key printing right
<sparr> in 11.10 how do I add widgets to my top bar/panel?
<Guest26856> I'm looking through all the config files for script like this CONFIG_IEEE8021X_EAPOL=y CONFIG_EAP_TLS=y CONFIG_PKCS12=y
<daftykins> samba23: why aren't you just using VNC?
<ImTheDude> how do i get my microphone to work in skype?
<samba23> what i should do then
<samba23> i use vnc
<daftykins> if you're in Ubuntu, enable remote desktop then you can connect to it using VNC
<samba23> my server is ubuntu and windows 7 is vnc client
<jiltdil> best video editor?
<aeon-ltd> jiltdil: there isn't one
<Xenicide> Is it possible to move and/or cut paste files?
<seidos> i thought there was...Maya?
<jrib> Xenicide: sure.  Are you asking about a particular context though?
<jiltdil> seidos, that is for animation bst
<samba23> i try vnc cleint also it give me blank screen
<chester> Hi all. Never used IRC before, so will try not to annoy anyone. I've been reading around online for about an hour trying to solve a problem, and thought maybe it would be more useful if someone might help me?
<aeon-ltd> chester: ask away
<jrib> chester: on irc we prefer that you just ask your question.  If someone can help, they'll respond
<nac4l> where can I find help on setting up a mail server, maybe with pop3 (not sure), and have the ability to send and receive email from my machine, and use ADDRESS as my free dyndns account "mcurran-exploit.dyndns.org"?
<chester> I just installed Ubuntu on an ooold dekstop system at my work. When I logged in for the first time, it looked like the desktop was too big.
<skegeek> Is Unity the reason for the menu on the left?
<chester> I assume it's a resolution issue, so I've been trying to figure out how to modify my xconf.org
<nac4l> Everything I've found is way to in depth already and I'm a noob at exchange mail shit.
<Xenicide> jrib, if i drag a file it just copy, and i cant see any paste option by right-clicking.
<nac4l> should I use evolution or a terminal based email server/client.  And is there any simple tutorials on setting one up?  I though there is already several email services installed by default in ubunutu, can I use htose?
<chester> How do I write an xconf.org file to make my screen resolution higher?
<seidos> nac4l: maybe start with evolution, and go to a cli one later?
<nac4l> setup a display section in xorg.conf,
<chester> @nac4l, how do I know what to include in the display section?
<jhirn> Hi. Gnome-shell hard crashes on me a few times a day. I have to hold power to power off the laptop. What log files or diagnostics can I run to determine the root?
<robin0800> chester: if your using unity you can click the top right corner and choose system settings
<skegeek> I can't get Ubuntu to stop freezing when it's been idle for a few minutes.
<chester> @robin0800, the display is not detected, and the only resolution to choose is 640x480\
<qovii> heh.  i'm ircing on my  ipod toich
<aruncn1> java
<TheLegace> could someone please tell me how i can add .pc file to the pkg-config
<TheLegace> system
<ImTheDude> in preferences and sound i raised the level on my microphone and ran a test on skype and still no sound?
<ImTheDude> what do i do?
<cordor> is there any reason ubuntu only show 1 core?
<aeon-ltd> cordor: you only have one core?
<aeon-ltd> cordor: what processor?
<cordor> found a sempron 145, unlocked and booted up, but only 1 core there.
<daftykins> semprons only ever were single core i thought
<cordor> daftykins: "unlocked"
<daftykins> yep single
<daftykins> cordor: what relevance does the multiplier state have to core count? :)
<hh> I tried installing compiz, but a weird thing happens: first of all, alt+tab doesn't work at all (even if I enable 'static application switcher'); and the cube is just a two-sided sheet.
<hh> Do you know how to resolve this?
<daftykins> install simple-ccsm and tweak it to how you want
<daftykins> you need four workspaces to have a cube of course ;)
<hh> I have four before I run "compiz -replace ccp", but it turns it into 2.
<hh> simple-ccsm? I'll try that.
<hh> I get "Package simple-ccsm is not available, but is referred to by another package." when I try apt-get.
<cordor> daftykins: core and multiplier are 2 things.
<daftykins> cordor: different things yep
<Flannel> hh: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<hh> I installed it a few weeks ago, but I'm not sure. I think 11.something...
<cordor> i havn't touch multiplexer yet, i only unloaded the core.
<Flannel> hh: `lsb_release -a` in a terminal will tell you
<cordor> i was hoping if it works. i will do it on the other cpu.
<hh> 11.10
<nemo> Hey guys, I was going to attempt to install ubuntu 64 on top of an existing 32 bit install
<nemo> And I was thinking about how I could most quickly get back to the env I was accustomed to
<Flannel> hh: So, the reason you can't install simple-ccsm is because it doesn't exist in 11.10.  I'm not sure what a replacement would be though, unfortunately.
<nemo> sooo. I figured I could note down every package installed right now
<hh> Hmmm...
<nemo> ideally ones that I chose to install
<nemo> how best could I get that list?
<blarney> gnome shell crashed on me (11.10) and is not reloading.  i dont have a window manager or anything, but I can start programs (but not switch between them) by browsing the filesystem and double clicking the executables.  given that, how do i restart gnome-shell?
<nemo> sudo apt-get install xxxxx but ideally not including pulled in dep yyyyy
<nemo> blarney: open a terminal
<nemo> type gnome-shell
<nemo> :)
<nemo> gnome-terminal that is
<nemo> that's how I did it
<blarney> ah, that makes sense...
<nemo> blarney: since gnome-shell was crashing on me once a minute I actually put into terminal   while((1));do gnome-shell;done
<nemo> until it got too annoying
<nemo> I'm on XFCE4 now
<blarney> nemo: thanks ill kill chromium and try that
<nemo> blarney: I was using fglrx FWIW
<ImTheDude> how do i get my sound to work in skype ?
<blarney> nemo: how is XFCE?  I tried it years ago and it seemed to be horrendously outdated and nothing was integrated...
<nemo> blarney: gotten a bit better
<nemo> blarney: can't hurt to install it if you have 125MiB to burn
<ImTheDude>  i already uped the volume in my sound preferences
<nemo> I find it requires fewer mouse clicks than Unity, and is less inclined to do WTF things like resize my terminal when I flip between desktops and machines (synergy2)
<blarney> ImTheDude: try running a sound test within skype (you may want to put your volume at bout 50%) and follow the instructions.  that has worked for me whenever ive used skype.
<nemo> blarney: BTW. another thing I hated about gnome-shell - I like translucent terminals, but junk on my desktop and in windows behind them makes it hard to read the text
<nemo> blarney: in Unity and gnome2 w/ compiz, you can enable blurring of translucent windows
<blarney> nemo: ah, thanks, the mouse travel in G3 and the number of clicks to do anything in unity is driving me up a wall.  ill see what i can do with XFCE.
 * qovii recently moved to xfce from fluxbox and loves it
<nemo> blarney: breaks up sharp lines in text behind terminal windows - as far as I can tell, this is impossible in gnome-shell
<ImTheDude> i ran test on skype and i raised the volume in my sound preferences and still no sound.
<nemo> blarney: gnome-shell was more usable w/ the mint gnome shell extensions
<nemo> blarney: you can get those from the webupd8 ppa
<blarney> nemo: yeah, i dont know why theyre in love with that, it really has to be a subtle blending to work well
<ImTheDude> theres not a pluging is there
<blarney> nemo: so the webupd8 ppa is alright then?  i hadnt heard of them before and i didnt want their ppa messing with stuff
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> blarney: seems fine to me
 * qovii decides ircing on ipod tou h is suboptimal
<nemo> blarney: they have a gnome3 specific one - check their blog
<blarney> ImTheDude: im sorry, i didnt understand what you last said - is there or is there not a plugin?
<blarney> nemo: ah, thanks, will do
<nemo> qovii: heh. when I IRC on the android tablet, I plug in my desktop keyboard.
<nemo> qovii: yay for USB support :)
<blarney> ImTheDude: brb
<ImTheDude> i dont know is there something i need to download from package mannager or software center to help my microphone work better?
<nemo> ImTheDude: heh.  internal mic not working?
<ImTheDude> ya
<ImTheDude> nemo
<nemo> ImTheDude: laptop or something, ALC892 card?
<qovii> i'm using ircII
<ImTheDude> yes nemo
<hh> Flannel: can I install a package that's meant for an old version of ubuntu?
<ImTheDude> netbook
<nemo> ImTheDude: depending on the audio codec, support under linux is hit or miss.  I filed a few bugs against my laptop actually. that was one of them
<ImTheDude> so what do i do?
<ImTheDude> i running an acer net book with internel speekers
<nemo> ImTheDude: well, as I recall, there are a *ton* of variations you can try. apparently the manufacturer implementations are wide and varied
<ImTheDude> and sound is not functioning
<nemo> ImTheDude: you know, when setting up your codec
<nemo> but whether one of those will work is really... well... who knows
<nemo> ImTheDude: I'd definitely start at a minimum by filing a bug on launchpad
<ImTheDude> so its a shot in the dark
<nemo> ImTheDude: try testing an external mic if you can get one. even a cheap $5 one
<nemo> ImTheDude: you can also try filing a bug w/ the kernel folks
<nemo> but really, it is about waiting on some nice kernel person to do the manufacturer's job for them ;)
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/791904 - filed this one for example
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 791904 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sony VPC-F11 (VPCF11GGX) Internal microphone does not function" [Undecided,New]
<ImTheDude> so try external is what your telling is the best plan
<nemo> ImTheDude: my mom's internal mic didn't work, but after switching codec settings, it did
<nemo> ImTheDude: check launchpad and forum for existing reports for your audio device
<ImTheDude> i dont know how or where to do that?
<nemo> try the changes to audio module config
<ImTheDude> where do i do that and how?
<nemo> often times there are settings for it they suggest
<nemo> ImTheDude: do you know your audio card? should be listed in lspci
<nemo> for example...
<nemo> $ lspci | grep -i audio
<nemo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ImTheDude> wheres that
<nemo> run that on a terminal
<ImTheDude> lspci
<ImTheDude> i type lspci
<nemo> once you have the chipset info, you can search for other reports
<ImTheDude> in terminal
<nemo> there might be a config tweak you can do
<ImTheDude> what do i type in the terrminal
<ImTheDude> do you know
<nemo> lspci
<nemo> ImTheDude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto - here's a guide someone wrote
<nemo> listen. I just came by here to get a list of packages. I figured out how to do it, so I'm gonna go work on my new hardware
<nemo> ImTheDude: good luck try google, try suggestions on that page, and definitely file a bug
<nemo> seeya
<ImTheDude> how do screen shot
<jetscreamer> usual method, usually
<boldfilter> Is there a lense that fixes unity?
<Hilikus> i want to write a Lens for Unity but i wanted to know if it would be possible to write it in java or c# instead of vala
<Hilikus> is it possible?
<qbert_> I have unallocated space on my drive, how can I add it to my main root point ?
<Hilikus> qbert_: grow your partition
<travisHAZE> theres a partition manager
<travisHAZE> in ubt
<jetscreamer> gparted isn't it
<qbert_> gparted ?
<Linuxnut> Use gparted
<qbert_> Hilikus, what tool do you use for that ?
<travisHAZE> isn't gparted the command line partition manager?
<Hilikus> qbert_: gparted
<jetscreamer> nah that's parted
<Linuxnut> Nope gui
<jetscreamer> the g is gnome gui i think
<qbert_> ya
<robin0800> travisHAZE: doubt you can do that as root will be mounted
<travisHAZE> Not if you have a live usb install
<qbert_> so I use the live cd, then us gparted ?
<qbert_> brilliant
<qbert_> ill be back!
<ImTheDude> nemo
<ImTheDude> Codec: Realtek ALC268
<Linuxnut> There is a live cd just for gparted
<ImTheDude> i tried the other commands for hd audio models and it dennied me access
<ImTheDude> what do i do?
<xyy> i have a server,it has 4 x 4 cores cpus, load average= 28.83 25.22 18.08,is it overload?
<Linuxnut> Yes big time overload read your log files
<Linuxnut> What do you host on the server
<xyy> how does load average fit on this server?Linuxnut
<xyy> it's a database server
<erek> do you guys think Ubuntu 10.11 will run nicely on a Pentium M 1.86GHz w/ 1GB DDR2 ?
<aeon-ltd> not stock
<Linuxnut> Whats causing the overhead whats it say when you run the top command
<aeon-ltd> erek: lubuntu or xubuntu will likely run smoother
<erek> sigh
<erek> what's a good distribution for that cpu and resources?
<erek> see
<erek> i want it to be easy
<erek> for my dad
<erek> Fedora 12 was super easy for him
<wind> erek: Debian is very light with those specs, and it has many similarities with Ubuntu because Ubuntu is based on it
<xyy> it says
<xyy> 27267 oracle    17   0 12.3g 1.0g 1.0g R   98  6.5   4:16.70 oracle
<xyy> 31957 oracle    16   0 12.3g 199m 194m R   68  1.2   0:01.16 oracle
<xyy> 32204 root      20   0 13136 1464  708 R    6  0.0   0:00.05 top
<xyy> 32050 oracle    15   0 12.3g 338m 333m S    6  2.1   0:01.01 oracle
<xyy> 31990 oracle    15   0 12.3g  59m  52m S    6  0.4   0:00.61 oracle
<FloodBot1> xyy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xyy> it says
<xyy>  27267 oracle    17   0 12.3g 1.0g 1.0g R   98  6.5   4:16.70 oracle
<xyy> 31957 oracle    16   0 12.3g 199m 194m R   68  1.2   0:01.16 oracle
<xyy> 32204 root      20   0 13136 1464  708 R    6  0.0   0:00.05 top
<FloodBot1> xyy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samba23> how to get X windows/gui using ssh i am using putty
<Linuxnut> to use xserver in putty install xming
<samba23> ok
<wind> erek: if you're not afraid of console you could also install ubuntu-server and then add only a light window manager (like fluxbox and such) and only those apps you need
<Linuxnut> A base install of debian is like 10 mb
<erek> i just want it to be super userfriendly for my dad to use
<erek> he can't even install windows
<erek> or anything
<erek> he can't even hardly install programs
<Hilikus> erek: if you want simplicity you will probably have to go with a full-blown gnome desktop
<Maquiavelo> Hmm, okey I just installed ubuntu on a USB Stick as per the instructions. It boots up. It says "Run Ubuntu from this USB" i hit enter, the computer makes a beep noise and returns to the menu.
<Hilikus> xfe and these lightweights are not super userfriendly IMO
<Linuxnut> I NO I NO Puppy linux
<wind> Hilikus: still, it's not much to learn to start browser with right button on the desktop and after that it's like on any computer ;) but yes, xubuntu should be nice with those specs too
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I had an HDTV hooked up to my comp, and I custom configured it to only display on the HDTV. Well, the HDTV is gone, and now when I boot my ubuntu partition, it's pretty much unmanagable because the dimensions are all out of whack. I can, however, get to a command prompt, and I'm looking for the command(s) to set things back to default. Thank you very much in advance.
<erek> do you think ubuntu will run decently on a pentium m 1.86GHz?
<Linuxnut> Puppy linux is what your dad needs it will run on like 64 megs of ram and its ez to use and fast to install i will run on computers from th 90's
<Hilikus> litropy: try renaming xorg.conf in etc/X11
<Linuxnut> *the
<wind> erek: I don't think it will be too bad if he only uses like a web browser and doesn't multitask much
<litropy> Quick note: no dice in setting things back using the monitor config panel - the custom config just confuses the monitor config panel beyond use.
<erek> wind what about tabs, multiple tabs in a browser
<trav|zzz> Query: Is there a way to have Ubuntu auto suspend and unsuspend at specific times? (EG Suspend at midnight and unsuspend at 6am?)
<litropy> Hilikus, will do and report back.
<wind> erek: some people have 100 tabs and it's slow, some have a few and it's not much of a difference
<Linuxnut> Puppy boots in less than a minute, even in old PCs, and it does not require antivirus software. Administering Puppy is quick and minimal. With Puppy, you just have to take care of your data, which you can easily save to USB flash (Then forget about your operating system!). Your data can be read by other computers.
<wind> erek: why not just try it since other things add up to the experience too, like speed of the hard disk. you could always turn the already installed ubuntu into xubuntu with a few lines
<newmember> erek, I am on a Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2 with 4 Gig RAM, it works but things like google earth is choppy
<Maquiavelo> Anyone?
<Maquiavelo> Hmm, okey I just installed ubuntu on a USB Stick as per the instructions. It boots up. It says "Run Ubuntu from this USB" i hit enter, the computer makes a beep noise and returns to the menu.
<erek> newmember: hmm
<Linuxnut> You don't have to save data to hard drive to work with Puppy. You can save data to USB flash or even to Internet storage (like www.drop.io ). When installed to USB flash, Puppy consumes only a little over 100 MB, or about 256 MB with OpenOffice. You can use the same USB flash (where Puppy is installed) for saving data.
<newmember> erek, kids surf and play flash games fine most of the time
<trav|zzz> Query: Is there a way to have Ubuntu auto suspend and unsuspend at specific times? (EG Suspend at midnight and unsuspend at 6am?)
<erek> newmember: i'll give it a shot
<hemanth> using evolution with M$ exchange server, the calendar part does not work as expected :( anyone tried configuring it, so as to sent the calendar in right format?
<newmember> erek, cant hurt, use a live cd if you want to try it fist, or a live usb would be better
<chachan> hey there, I would like to know how to make a slice on a string, let's say that I have this: "200M" and I would like to make a slice to convert it to "200", can _awk_ help me with this?
<trav|zzz> Query: Is there a way to have Ubuntu auto suspend and unsuspend at specific times? (EG Suspend at midnight and unsuspend at 6am?)
<wind> Linuxnut: what browser does Puppy come with? I was supprised that debian+fluxbox+iceweasel ran very smoothly with heavy sites like facebook, on a 1.13GHz P3 with 768MB :) but it was a bit older firefox with some stripped (and added) features
<erek> newmember: is it better to install directly, or install from live cd
<Linuxnut> You can use firefox chrome etc
<erek> newmember: i've installed from live cd a fedora 12, but it seems to be getting "slow" which is odd because linux usually doesn't do that
<erek> i think the desktop kept saving states
<erek> and i wish i could clear the states so no hidden apps were loading
<trav|zzz> : Query :: Is there a way to have Ubuntu auto suspend and unsuspend at specific times? (EG Suspend at midnight and unsuspend at 6am?)
<chalcedony> how can i find the path to a spot on my husband's hard drive? he has ubuntu 10.10
<urlin2u> erek, fedora is slow or another?
<trav|zzz> chalce, what "spot" do you want to find?
<erek> urlin2u: fedora 12 got slow after time
<boldfilter> depends on how big the spot is
<chalcedony> trav|zzz, he's got two hard drives, he's got room for my data on one of them
<erek> urlin2u: i think some apps are sort loaded or soemthing from saving states after restarting
<erek> of*
<urlin2u> erek, this channel doen't really cover fedora but #fedora does
<erek> sorry about that
<urlin2u> erek, easy mistake no problem.
<erek> urlin2u: i heard that ubuntu is the best netbook linux distribution
<erek> that's why i am here
<trav|zzz> Well the hard drives are going to be marked as sda and sdb
<erek> i figured with netbook specs, a pentium m 1.86GHz 1GB DDR2 fit the bill
<chalcedony> trav|zzz, he's a gui user, i'm command line. i don't understand what he does
<urlin2u> erek, best is a personal thing really. :D
<trav|zzz> so you would (I assume, haven't done multiple hds on ubuntu yet, byt read on it) go cd /dev/sda or cd /dev/sdb in the terminal chalce
<wind> oh yes, isn't there that netbook version of ubuntu which is separate? maybe that'd work with an older big laptop too, if it's just for launching a browser
<urlin2u> erek, the unity desktop resemples the original netbook desktop that is probably all really.
<trav|zzz> wind, lubuntu is what your thinking of
<urlin2u> resembles*
<trav|zzz> Query: Is there a way to have Ubuntu auto suspend and unsuspend at specific times? (EG Suspend at midnight and unsuspend at 6am?)
<chalcedony> trav|zzz, i set up an ssh sessoin and did df but i don't know which is what?
<trav|zzz> Your going too far for me
<trav|zzz> Sorry :(
<chalcedony> trav|zzz, thanks :)
<chalcedony> np
<erek> i heard the integrated the netbook stuff into 10.04+
<wind> trav|zzz: you can set up suspend in crontab but waking up is another thing, I think it needs some bios setting if it's even supported on the hardware
<erek> they*
<chalcedony> i appreciate your trying TRAP_1
<chalcedony> trav|zzz,
<erek> urlin2u: think i can get good performance with unity?
<trav|zzz> wind: damn
<wind> erek: if it's slow, remember to try "2D" mode which is unity with less effects (I think)
<trav|zzz> 2d unity removes the 3d acceleration
<trav|zzz> and removes the transparency IIRC
<erek> ah
<wind> yep, then it's faster if the 3D hardware is slow or drivers bugged
<urlin2u> erek, hard to say not knowing your set up, beyond that some like it some don't, there is a gnome 3 opt5ion as well, and many other desktops. I can't really say what is best for you comfortably...to many varibles.
<erek> urlin2u: pentium m 1.86GHz, 1GB DDR2
<wind> (some pentium M laptops have real nice gfx chips while some have such you don't want 3D with linux)
<erek> it's got an intel graphics chip
<fakher> hey everybody
<fakher> How can I watch flash videos in RSS feeds with Mozilla Thunderbird? pls
<urlin2u> erek, you could try ubuntu or even better lubuntu for a ligfhter version.
<urlin2u> lighter*
<iqbalkhan> guys, i have drop mu ubuntu server
<iqbalkhan> and install ubuntu desktop as server
<iqbalkhan> with install samba server and ssh server
<iqbalkhan> now i need to change my inet addr
<court_jester> When I enable acpi apic for run my four cores, my ubuntu freeze randomly. If I turn it of on my bios or put nolapic in kernet init lines, it stop to botter but ubuntu only see one of my four cores after this trick. Has anyone experienced this?
<erek> urlin2u: thanks
<iqbalkhan> anyone know how to change inet addr
<iqbalkhan> ??
<court_jester> if off*
<iqbalkhan> i need to configure that
<urlin2u> erek, no problem.
<TheLegace> hi does anyone here know how to use cmake?
<court_jester> When I enable acpi apic for run my four cores, my ubuntu freeze randomly. If I turn it off on my bios or put nolapic in kernet init lines, it stop to botter but ubuntu only see one of my four cores after this trick. Has anyone experienced this?
<Hilikus> how can i check if there is any process in my system using a particular file?
<chachan> guys, how to chop a string?. I would like to convert "200M" to "200"
<Dulan> TheLegace: Much like "make", you give cmake a special file, called CMakeLists.txt, that has special commands and syntax
<chachan> Hilikus: fuser file.ext
<chachan> Hilikus: that will return you the PID
<Hilikus> thank you chachan
<TheLegace> Dulan, im just trying to add this one link flag in the file
<somsip> chachan: you need to define rules for how/where it is to be chopped. Remove a-zA-z? Keep th first 3 chars? Lose the last char? how?
<TheLegace> im just trying to add -lpthread
<TheLegace> nvm its resolved
<chachan> somsip: I want to strip the last char
<somsip> chachan: in bash?
<chachan> somsip: bash or awk
<somsip> chachan: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-remove-last-character-from-string-line-word/
<chachan> somsip: great!
<somsip> chachan: as this is not a ubuntu support matter, I would recomend you search for 'bash awk strip last char' as there are loads of results
<somsip> chachan: np
<hemanth> any tired configuring thunderbird with M$ exchange server ?
<hemanth> it works well in evolution, except for the calendar part :/
<ranjan> Hi all, any one who knows Apache Zookeeper?
<skegeek> I have Adobe Flash set as Firefox default, but it keeps using Gnash...
<r3za> hi guys , how can connect to authentication socks5 proxy through 11.10 ? is there any program or command suggestion ? my socks5 proxy server sets to 4000 port ! please help me
<court_jester> When I enable acpi apic for run my four cores, my ubuntu freeze randomly. If I turn it off on my bios or put nolapic in kernet init lines, it stop to botter but ubuntu only see one of my four cores after this trick. Has anyone experienced this?
<r3za> hi guys , how can connect to authentication socks5 proxy through 11.10 ? is there any program or command suggestion ? my socks5 proxy server sets to 4000 port ! please help me
<rumpe1> r3za, maybe "tsocks"
<r3za> rumpe1: is that a program ?
<rumpe1> r3za, yes, a shell wrapper for network access. You can redirect an application to the proxy.
<Sharpshooter> hai !! any body know how to create a image of my curret ubuntu os running on my system.?
<r3za> rumpe1: dude , perfect thanks a lot
<r3za> rumpe1: let me install it
<rumpe1> r3za, I used it some time ago in combination with ssh-tunnel (sshd includes a socks-proxy)
<Sharpshooter>  hai !! any body know how to create a image of my curret ubuntu os running on my system.?
<rumpe1> Sharpshooter, what do you mean with image? copied folders or an image of the complete filesystem?
<Sharpshooter> rumpe1, I want to use my installed os in Virtual machine
<rumpe1> Sharpshooter, then you don't need an image. Virtuabox for one can use physical partitions as virtual ones.
<r3za> rumpe1: i tried to connect my server through ssh with this command : "ssh -fND localhost:8888 nick@host" but it didn't response !
<Sharpshooter> rumpe1,  no I mean that I want to make an  customized live cd for reinstalling with fully installed appilication as like my current os
<rumpe1> r3za, -D needs a at least a (local) port (accoring to man ssh)
<rumpe1> Sharpshooter, hm... so a "live image" of you running system? on a cd?
<rumpe1> Sharpshooter, and how do you plan to install from that?
<hemanth> any tired configuring thunderbird with M$ exchange server ?
<hemanth> it works well in evolution, except for the calendar part :/
<r3za> rumpe1: can u send me a command for my socks5 proxy server that it use port 4000 ?
<rumpe1> r3za, in an old script of mine i used that: /usr/bin/ssh -p $hostport -f -N -D 1080 user@host    (for creating a tunnel)
<rumpe1> r3za, i guess i then could connect using tsocks on localhost:1080
<rumpe1> r3za, erm... not "connect" but redirect the application
<r3za> rumpe1: i know , when i use this command i didn't get response ?
<raviepic3> people i hate the new look of ubuntu gnome UI - how do i revert back to the old UI but keep the other parts of the OS upgrade intact ?
<Sharpshooter>  rumpe1,  no I mean that I want to make an  customized live cd for reinstalling with fully installed appilication as like my current os
<michaela> hi i have ubuntu 11.10 installed on my dell inspiron 1545 and some times my mouse pad freezes
<michaela> can any one help me
<Guest64093> raviepic3: use gnome classic look at login screen]
<raviepic3> Guest64093, oh. will check that option out
<raviepic3> Guest64093, in the process of bringing it to old view i screwed up current UI
<raviepic3> i changed some settings on the UI front with the GNOME on my ubuntu and i ended up like this http://imageshack.us/f/526/selection004y.png/
<raviepic3> i am not able to get the title bar with which i can move the window to different positions
<raviepic3> how to reset ?
<Guest64093> raviepic3: no idea
<raviepic3> ok :(
<X99> raviepic3:sudo reboot now
<X99> :D
<raviepic3> X99, wont that reboot the system with the same settings ?
<raviepic3> my question is more on how to reset the UI
<X99> what is your ubuntu version number?
<X99> 11.10？
<michaela> if any one has time i wold like to know how to fix the mouse pad on my lap top i have ubuntu 11.10 installed on my dell inspiron 1545 and the mouse pad freezes up some times i wold appreciate it a lot
<X99> raviepic3：I met the same problem before,I just reboot my system,then it be ok .
<xfire42> hey
<michaela> i have ubuntu 11.10 32 bit installed on my dell inspiron 1545 and my mouse pad freezes up can some one help
 * N4N33_ST8 wants to know how to vhost
<hemanth> is there a way to mail the calendar in ics format, using evolution?
<RokcStar> hey guys, i wanted to know if it's possible to save files that get downloaded off repositories
<iceroot> RokcStar: that is done automaticly
<iceroot> RokcStar: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<iceroot> !offline | RokcStar
<ubottu> RokcStar: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<RokcStar> that is perfect! thanks so much iceroot
<coolstar> I'm about to host an open source repo, and would like some opinions
<coolstar> Should I choose svn, git, or mercurial?
<coolstar> I never heard of mercurial, but i know about svn and git
<coolstar> which is better? SVN or Git?
<yamahaalex37> how do i make a shortcut...
<yamahaalex37> coolstar, git is newer and everyone will say its better
<LifeIsPain> not everyone will say is better
<yamahaalex37> i like svn, because i got it working a lot faster and with windows tortoise is super easy
<LifeIsPain> but more people will say it is better to be sure
<coolstar> the project is linux only
<yamahaalex37> and getting my repository on my own shared hosting was way easier
<chachan> coolstar: I have used git, svn and mercurial and I feel more comfortable with git
<coolstar> yamahallex37: Google Code is hosting it, so the setting up is the same
<yamahaalex37> in that case use git
<coolstar> i'm using git
<LifeIsPain> I'm going to vote for SVN
<LifeIsPain> (just because no one else said to use it)
<coolstar> should I use GPL 2, GPL 3, or LGPL?
<LifeIsPain> that really depends on the case by case issue, and what you want done with it
<LifeIsPain> personally, I would do none of the above, but a BSD style license, but that is my preference
<nguyenduyhung> cvl
<yamahaalex37> ubu needs a show desktop icon
<szal> Kubu has one ;)
<coolstar> Should I use GPL 2, GPL 3, LGPL, or BSD?
<dr_willis> coolstar:  try the #gpl channel?
<dr_willis> bbl
<coolstar> dr_willis: I'm asking about which licence ubuntu users prefer.
<coolstar> dr_willis: I'm about to host an open source project, so i'm asking
<yamahaalex37> i is confused
<yamahaalex37> to install my .rpm, i just extract it?
<yamahaalex37> to user/local/bin?
<yamahaalex37> to install my .rpm, i just extract it?
<yamahaalex37> to user/local/bin?
<dr_willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<coolstar> yamahaalex: try alien
<wind> yamahaalex37: why you want to install rpm package in ubuntu?
<yamahaalex37> oh...
<yamahaalex37> wait im sorry
<yamahaalex37> its a .zip
<dr_willis> depends on whats in the .zip
<Tm_T> was there some global shortcut to grab a screen capture on default ubuntu install?
<yamahaalex37> its aptana
<dr_willis> Tm_T:  printscreen key
<dr_willis> !info aptana
<yamahaalex37> dr_willis,its aptana, extracting it works
<ubottu> Package aptana does not exist in oneiric
<yamahaalex37> im just wondering the proper place and way to install
<dr_willis> no idea what aptana is. toss it in /opt/ i guess
<yamahaalex37> what? i downloaded from their website
<Tm_T> dr_willis: ah thanks, have forgotten the existence of that key /:
<yamahaalex37> whats /opt
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  a directory you install stuff to. thats not  managed by apt
<dr_willis> 'optional'
<dr_willis> or /usr/local perhaps
<yamahaalex37> so /usr/local/bin is not correct?
<yamahaalex37> because when I put it in /usr/local/bin, it puts the working directory in /root/Aptana
<yamahaalex37> which confuses me
<dr_willis> if just extracting the zip and running the binary works. you dont need to 'install' it system wide. you could just keep the dir in your home
<yamahaalex37> seems it should be in /home/username/aptana
<dr_willis> sounds  like you are running it as root
<yamahaalex37> i extracted it as root
<yamahaalex37> im logge din as me
<michaela> hey!!! how can i fix my mouse pas on my laptop i have ubuntu 11.10 32 bit on my dell inspiron 1545 nd the mouse pad freezes
<yamahaalex37> dr_willis, looks like you were right
<yamahaalex37> so when I sudo su in terminal, that makes all my GUI activitied also root?
<dr_willis> dont use sudo su, use sudo -s as needed  if you need a root shell.
<dr_willis> and exit the shell when you are done
<yamahaalex37> whats -s
<dr_willis> only things started by that shwll would be ran as root.
<dEramubu> using compiz on ubuntu 11.10, the right click has become weird. please help
<dr_willis>  -s gives you a shell.
<dr_willis> or -i
<michaela> can anyone see my messages
<dr_willis> michaela:  yes
<soraj> yo!
<|servidor-D-723> I just wanted to say:
<|servidor-D-723> Attention: http://www.blackcats-games.net/signup.php is open
<xjiujiu> terminal how to set a alpha effact?
<LifeIsPain> aka, you just wanted to spam?
<|servidor-D-723> Get the latest releases and also older 2000-2010 abandonware gamez
<dr_willis> xjiujiu:  clarify wyat you mean.
<dr_willis> |servidor-D-723:  take it elsewhere
<|servidor-D-723> http://www.blackcats-games.net/signup.php and create an account and use a good torrent client like uTorrent for FREE GAMEZ!
<|servidor-D-723> blackcats-games.net is only open for signup two times a year
<|servidor-D-723> Sign up now while you still can!!!
<soraj> But...
<soraj> torrents.
<soraj> kat.ph...?
<dr_willis> are evil... ;0
<soraj> why do you have to use some shitty service?
<somsip> !attitude | soraj
<ubottu> soraj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<yamahaalex37> wtf ubuntu gives me so much worse battery life than windows
<dr_willis> soraj:  never seen the point in those sites and their limits either.
<somsip> soraj: ah - I didn't see context. Apologies
<soraj> :D
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  theres known powersaveing issues and lack of optimazations
<RokcStar> yama not true
<|servidor-D-723> http://www.blackcats-games.net/signup.php and create an account and use a good torrent client like uTorrent for FREE GAMEZ!
<|servidor-D-723> Get the latest releases and also older 2000-2010 abandonware gamez
<|servidor-D-723> http://www.blackcats-games.net/signup.php and create an account and use a good torrent client like uTorrent for FREE GAMEZ!
<|servidor-D-723> blackcats-games.net is only open for signup two times a year
<FloodBot1> |servidor-D-723: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soraj> and also playing hd video is ALOT slower than windows.
<yamahaalex37> RokcStar,  it seems that way
<yamahaalex37> this is a hybrid laptop, with discrete switchable graphics
<RokcStar> how can you tell
<yamahaalex37> i can tell, ive used it for years
<yamahaalex37> its significally shorter
<yamahaalex37> maybe the graphics are stuck on discrete?
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  hybrid graphics is a area thats also verymuch a work in progress
<RokcStar> perhaps the drivers are different
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  some would consider you lucky it works at all.
<yamahaalex37> i see
<dr_willis> hopefully by the next release it will be much better
<yamahaalex37> well, if this is on discrete mode, i would consider the batter better than windows in discrete mode
<RokcStar> exit
<yamahaalex37> its somewhere in between windows discrete and integrated
<soraj> actually, its just firefox thats laggy. Chromium is much better.
<soraj> sorry, OOC
<goddard> anyone have some time to help debug an issue ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/87070/nvidia-gtx-460m-laggy-display/87370#87370
<yamahaalex37> how do i unlock the panel on my ubu desktop, on the left
<yamahaalex37> to put my own shortcuts
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  for unity? just drag/drop therm there. or right click/pin to panel
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  got links to good unity guides at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<michaela> i have ubuntu 11.10 installed on my dell inspiron 1545  and the mouse pad freezes how do i fix it
<yamahaalex37> dr_willis, i cant seem to re-arrange whats in the panel
<yamahaalex37> like move one above another
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  shift click perhaps.. check the guides
<yamahaalex37> thanks nice site
<dr_willis> or click/drag.. i dont recall
<ruduhtud> And if you can't play games on Linux, just get CEDEGA or THE LATEST VERSION OF WINE!
<ruduhtud> black cats games is having their once a year torrent sign up special
<ruduhtud> Get every new game, tv-rip, movie, and more FOR FREE!  simply read the RULES!
<ruduhtud> http://www.blackcats-games.net/signup.php and create an account and use a good torrent client like uTorrent for FREE GAMEZ!
<ruduhtud> Get the latest releases and also older 2000-2010 abandonware gamez
<FloodBot1> ruduhtud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruduhtud> http://www.blackcats-games.net/signup.php and create an account and use a good torrent client like uTorrent for FREE GAMEZ!
<yamahaalex37> is there a "hide all" or "show desktop' icon or shortcut in ubu
<ruduhtud> nnel; use #f
<soee> yamahaalex37, are you using aptana ?
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  i thik ive seen launcher to do that at the askubuntu.com  site. or in the unity tweaks at the webupd8 tweaks page
<almoxarife> yamahaalex37: which ubu?
<nicehs> hi, i just setup apf-firewall then rebooted, and altho it seems to be set to autostart it doesnt.. when I do "update-rc.d apf-firewall defaults" it says "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/apf-firewall already exist.".   any idea what I can do?  can I simply just edit for example /etc/init.d/rc.local and put "apf -s" in it? ("apf -s" is the start-command for apf)
<dr_willis> !info apf
<ubottu> Package apf does not exist in oneiric
<michaela> i know that all of you are volunteers and are trying your best to keep up but i tried to find out how to fix my problem on line but i couldn't find anything
<dr_willis> never even heard of apf-firewall
<nicehs> !info apf-firewall
<ubottu> apf-firewall (source: apf-firewall): easy iptables based firewall system. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.7+rev1-3 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 440 kB
<dr_willis> michaela:  you checkec askubuntu.com  and the forums?
<michaela> yes
<goddard> anyone have some time to help debug an issue ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/87070/nvidia-gtx-460m-laggy-display/87370#87370
<michaela> i did
<nicehs> think it just manages iptables to block ports,icmp and abusive ips etc. and should prevent some DoS'.  it seems to work and all, I just need a way to make it autostart when system boots. can I just put its startup command in top of "/etc/init.d/rc.local" ?
<dr_willis> nicehs:  you mean /etc/rc.local ?
<yamahaalex37> is unity new with 11?
<yamahaalex37> do you guys prefer it
<nicehs> oh yeah theres a /etc/rc.local.. i only checked /etc/init.d/rc.local and was alot inthere already, I guess /etc/rc.local is better and should even be perfect for this?
<rajumoh> netsplit :-D
<dr_willis> nicehs:  thats a ok place to put thangs.
<nicehs> yeah thx just tried,putting it in /etc/rc.local seemed to work
<dr_willis> i never see the splits. ;)
<tresk> Something went wrong. I inserted a new script file in /etc/init.d/ and update-init.d it, but it doesn'twork .(
<dr_willis> nicehs:  why not just use ufw?
<tresk> I wanted to change the MAC of my net devices. Is it probably the wrong place to do it? I also tried /etc/network/if-pre-up.d and inserted a new script there. No success. or do I have to commit changes in that folder somehow?
<arunce> tresk: did you restart the network
<arunce> ?
<yamahaalex37> is the unity quicklaunch thing on the left side even made for customizing?
<tresk> arunce: yes. I reastarted the hole PC ,)
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  theres some tweaks and tools for it. omg!ubuntu! blog site mentioned a new one today
<dr_willis> called myUnity i think
<peggys_mouse> i no longer seem to have access to many settings. is a common recent problem?
<arunce> tresk: and you chmod +x?
<tresk> mmm, I also changed /etc/interfaces... :(
<tresk> arunce: yes, I did it was green in mc
<tresk> same chown and chmod like the other scripts
<dr_willis> peggys_mouse:  things have been getting reordered.. so it depends on what settings you mean
<almoxarife> yamahaalex37: you seem to want the 2d experience/style menus
<yamahaalex37> almoxarife, , i just want something customizable
<peggys_mouse> dr_willis: it isn't that the settings are missing, they are greyed out. locked.
<yamahaalex37> like with my own shortcuts
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  shortcuts for what?
<yamahaalex37> i deleted all the useless shortcuts in the left tasbar almoxarife
<yamahaalex37> programs i use
<yamahaalex37> and adding them to that taskbar does not seem trivial
<dr_willis> you can make your own launchers, and pin them to the panel
<almoxarife> yamahaalex37: in that case, install cairo-dock, install gnome-shell, install various progs from kde4 and figure it out
<dr_willis> i just drag/drop or pin them..
<peggys_mouse> dr_willis: for instance, if i go to user account settings, the unlock button is now greyed out. i can't edit a user's info.
<yamahaalex37> i cant drag anything into that taskbar
<arunce> tresk: and your script is ok? you have the shebang?
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  sounds like some bug. check out some of the unity ussage videos perhaps.
<yamahaalex37> dr_willis, , you can drag stuff into that panel on the far left?
<yamahaalex37> the one that hides?
<arunce> tresk: will it work if you call it?
<yamahaalex37> im trying to drag AptanaStudio3 over there... not working
<dr_willis> i launch gedit,  for examlple, and right click, pin the icon to panel
<tresk> arunce: #!/bin/sh .... /usr/bin/macchanger -e eth0
<yamahaalex37> and when I put it on my desktop, it doesnt seem to be a shortcut
<almoxarife> yamahaalex37: no dragging?
<tresk> arunce: yes it does
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  it may be that ap has no .desktop file
<dr_willis> the term shortcut is a little.. well windowish. ;)
<tresk> arunce: a bit strange, but maybe Ubuntu resets the MAC later on ?!
<dr_willis> make a .desktop launcher file for it. and it should work
<yamahaalex37> uhhhh... theres no point in avoiding a term nvm
<yamahaalex37> i can drag it to the desktop
<dr_willis> since that aptana is not installed by the repos. it may be lacking the .desktop file the panel wants
<yamahaalex37> but then it says missing libraries
<nicehs> dr_willis: oh, didnt know about ufw.. thx, will check it out and prolly try that next time instead of apf then
<yamahaalex37> i dont see any option to pin anywhere either
<tresk> arunce: I put it at @S15_ .. should be ok, I guess.
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  it wanst to run from its own directory.
<arunce> tresk: try on if-up.d
<yamahaalex37> dr_willis, where should i see that pin option you said
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  try pinning and stuff with gedit to see if it works
<tresk> arunce: but I can't change the IP it the device is up ..
<tresk> arunce: I mean the MAC
<arunce> no you can't
<yamahaalex37> i can right click gedits icon while its open, and say keep in launcher
<yamahaalex37> but not Aptana
<arunce> tresk: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  so you needd to make a proper .desktop file for aptana
<yamahaalex37> how do i do this
<arunce> tresk: but you can change it on interfaces
<dr_willis> yamahaalex37:  seen guides on it at askubuntu.com
<yamahaalex37> ok
<yamahaalex37> and how can i drag one launcher shortcut above another
<arunce> tresk: I've one debian and one ubuntu server with that config
<dr_willis> not on unity so i cant tell/dont remember
<tresk> arunce: I tried this before, but I'll do it again, who knows maybe typo somewehre
<r3za> hey , is there anyone know how to fix this bug of 11.10 : http://goo.gl/TZ2D9
<dr_willis> bbl
<peggys_mouse> anyone? I can't click on the "Unlock" button on the system settings pages. I could a few days ago. there have been a lot of updates recently. i thought one of them might be responsible. also, i changed my user name (via the gui) using the Unlock. perhaps the system no longer thinks i'm the user that has the admin privileges?
<bucky> that's not a bug... that's a feature!
<tresk> arunce: oh I see something the "auto eth0" was missing...
<r3za> bucky: what do u mean , everytime i switch my desktop it appear !
<r3za> bucky: when i select to move a program , u were right , but everytime .. no its a bug !
<tresk> arunce: but it'll be nice to randomize the process with macchanger eg. ... but first I try this
<yamahaalex37> best linux ebook reader?
<MahaVishnu> tresk$ what you trying to do exactly ?
<namoamitabuddha> Hi, guys
<namoamitabuddha> Is laptop-mode-tools needed now?
<DaZ> yamahaalex37: as in pdf reader? :f
<sokak> hello everyone :)
<MahaVishnu> hello sokak ;-)
<yamahaalex37> what is apt-get for flash?
<MahaVishnu> yamahaalex37$ you know... you could google some of these questions :-)
<sokak> question. Can be a good idea to start within a script on startup applications leaking memory, and kill them with a cronjob at regular intervals, using a killall -15?
<almoxarife>  Lynda.com.HTML5.Graphics.an ... nvas-QUASAR <-- does it run on ubuntu?
<almoxarife> yamahaalex37: or ask linda.com?
<shark_eye_> Hello
<shark_eye_> I can't install Google Chrome on Ubuntu 11.10 (x64)
<yamahaalex37> so i cant...
<shark_eye_> How can I solve this problem?
<MahaVishnu> shark_eye_$ what error?
<shark_eye_> MahaVishnu, Wait please
<shark_eye_> I will try 'dpkg'
<MahaVishnu> btw the package is chromium-browser on ubuntu
<sokak> Am i doing it wrong? killalling with -15 is a bad idea?
<yeehaw> Sokak: Why don't you use kill -9 pid
<yeehaw> ?
<sokak> Im unsure about what put on the minus - i have stuff leaking, and i would like to send just the term signal, not kill them abruptly
<peggys_mouse> anyone know why my unlock button, say on the date and time settings, might be greyed out? it wasn't a few days ago.
<sokak> yeehaw, one of the guilty is docky, i kill it on cronjob and let it respawn, is launched by a script
<sokak> since it may happen multiple instances of what i wanted to kill, i thought of killall
<yeehaw> hmm.. wel you could us that. Or you could create a deamon for the program and create a cronjob: /etc/init.d/service stop
<sokak> that exceeds my shell fu :|
<yeehaw> What kind of program is it?
<sokak> shame on me, im using a gui to not mess my crontab u///u
<sokak> yeehaw, one of my next candidates is gwibber - seems to love to chew my ram.
<yeehaw> Well, I really hate thiking of crons too. So mostly I use a caclulator
<sokak> yeehaw, im fine with calculating, its just that seems i cant avoid typos when its time
<yeehaw> :P
<sokak> i feeel guitarded sometimes :|
<yeehaw> what happens if you use services gwibber-daemon stop
<sokak> yeehaw, i like were you weregoing, making demons, any tut on it?
<yeehaw> or /etc/init.d/gwibber-daemon stop
<yeehaw> Google tells me the daemon already existst
<sokak> yeah that init.d stuff, any tut for tards outta here?
<yeehaw> -s
<yeehaw> try  running /etc/init.d/gwibber-daemon -status in shell
<sokak> so basically, i can put in crontab a daemon stop like each .10, and a daemon start each .11 right?
<yeehaw> or /etc/init.d/unity-gwibber-daemon
<sokak> hehe old maverick here :P
<yeehaw> What happens if you run /etc/init.d/gwibber-dameon right now?
<sokak> says it doesnt exist, i should investigate further.
<yeehaw> hmm.
<yeehaw> writing your own daemon, would require you to have some programming konowledge
<yeehaw> http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/unix/linux-daemon-howto.html
<auronandace> sokak: did you spell it right?
<yeehaw> Else go to /etc/init.d
<yeehaw> ls -la | grep gwibber
<yeehaw> or something
<sokak> yeah auronandace , prolly i just need to try a fresher gwibber, maverick bears with an old one. The ppa for docky fixed many thing, i should give a look for gwibber as well.
<Jon--> Slightly off topic - When I ssh into a FreeBSD box using PuTTY, I am able to do the following: Hit a character or two, press up arrow, receive only commands beginning with those few characters. Is this a feature of the OS/shell? If not, and it is a feature of PuTTY, how can I get similar functionality in gnome-terminal?
<sokak> yay, the ppa version is much snappier
<sokak> Jon--, use the almighty tab key
<goddard> anyone have some time to help debug an issue ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/87070/nvidia-gtx-460m-laggy-display/87370#87370
<Jon--> sokak, That's not quite what I mean. Up arrow deals with history, that is what I want.
<Jon--> Ex, python lol.py  do 10 more commands  on PuTTY I can do 'py *up arrow*', and as long as python lol.py is still in history, it'll auto-complete that, last executed first
<sokak> oh nope i guess then, i has standard history
<Jon--> I don't think it's implemented with history. I have a feeling it's the shell.
<Jon--> Well, the client, more accurately*
<shark_eye> I was try 'dpkg', and very good
<sokak> Jon--, have a look at this http://blog.macromates.com/2008/working-with-history-in-bash/
<Jon--> sokak, I run tcsh at work, I highly doubt tcsh is more feature-rich than bash. I have a feeling it's implemented by the shell client, in this case putty.
<sokak> i see your point, just all i was able to google about
<sokak> when i dont know, i try to find
<Jon--> You'd think gnome-terminal would have something like this
<Jon--> Ever since getting used to it, it's hard to go back to not having it
<Jon--> Hell of a lot faster than h | grep
<Jon--> Or pressing up arrow 20 damn times
<Jon--> sokak, Thanks for your assistance anyway
<sokak> yw, i love to try at least :)
<sokak> Jon--, idiotic question - if you try a echo $SHELL in your putty session, what comes out?
<shark_eye> Bye
<Jon--> sokak, I'm not at work. 90% sure it'd be tcsh
<Jon--> Either tcsh or sh
<sokak> Then, pardon me if im saying a bestiality Jon-- you should be able to change defaout bash to plain bourne, am i wrong?
<Jon--> I'm not following
<Jon--> You might be right about it being a feature of the shell. I just find it difficult to believe that that's implemented in tcsh on FreeBSD by default. That would be pretty sweet.
<sokak> only god knows :|
<doritoDan> Could not download all repository indexes
<MahaVishnu> anyone good with bash give me an example of a script that moves folders with a certain file .extension from a dir to a new specified dir ??
<doritoDan> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<doritoDan> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<doritoDan> Any ideas?
<sokak> MahaVishnu, tried yet to peep at commandlinefu.com for that?
<faLUCE>  hi. DId anyone install mysql in a chroot environment on ubuntu? I have this problem:   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5056710/running-mysql-in-chroot   and I don't understand how to solve it
<MahaVishnu> sokak$ found this.. mv `find .zip ./` .     but its move all files with common extension to current folder. I want to specify the folder
<Jon--> doritoDan, You have a PPA which is currently down.
<doritoDan> OK.
<doritoDan> What can I do about it?
<sokak> MahaVishnu, which folder you want to move them to?
<Jon--> I'd just wait, it's unity, I'm sure it won't 404 for long
<conntrack> Hi
<sokak> hi conntrack
<doritoDan> Oh.
<doritoDan> That sucks. :(
<doritoDan> But thanks.
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tga> greetings
<DaZ> MahaVishnu: you want to do it recursively?
<tga> does anybody happen to know about getting the VMware tools fully working on a Ubuntu guest?
<tga> with shared folders and all
<MahaVishnu> sokak$ like I have a folder. /hd2/Downloads and I will have music files extension .FLAC I want to move them to /hd2/Music when I choose with an easy command/script. while preserving there folders/structure.
<MahaVishnu> sokak the .FLAC files will be in folders I mean and I want to keep the folder names just move them to /hd2/Music but only folders with .FLAC files in them sry if this is confusing.
<MahaVishnu> DaZ$ see my second statement above for clarity ^
<FloodBot1> MahaVishnu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sokak> MahaVishnu, thats pretty clear. The answer wil be a mess ;)
<arlo> are there a people some can help me with apache problem
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, I'll write a one liner for you, hold on
<theadmin> arlo: #httpd might be a better place for that
<arlo> Cannot send to channel: #httpd theadmin
<arlo> i write in this forum
<arlo> but i can not
<theadmin> arlo: You need to register
<arlo> where?
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, cd somedir; find . -type f -name \*.FLAC -exec mv {} /hd2/Music \;
<arlo> with nickserver but how?
<Jon--> Oh wait, you want to move entire directories that have flac files?
<arlo> im use freenode.net
<Jon--> That's slightly different
<ikonia> !register | arlo
<ubottu> arlo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Jon--> One sec
<MahaVishnu> Jon--$ sweet.
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, That won't preserve directories
<MahaVishnu> what will it do?
<Jon--> It will move all .FLAC files into /hd2/Music
<Jon--> Give me a minute, I'm working on what you asked for.
<sokak> kudos Jon-- i think i will make use of it as well :)
<faLUCE>  hi. DId anyone install mysql in a chroot environment on ubuntu? I have this problem:   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5056710/running-mysql-in-chroot   and I don't understand how to solve it
<Jon--> I'm not sure I can make such a sexy one-liner anymore ;)
<MahaVishnu> Jon--$ a script is better for me anyway
<MahaVishnu> so I can bash alias it to a single letter command.
<Jon--> It shouldn't be too hard though. Just need a pipe or two.
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, You can place this in a script bro...
<Jon--> If you plan on executing this multiple times, I suggest rsync instead, though since it's a mv and not a cp, it's not that important
<ensi> hi
<happygolucky> ensi: hello
<ensi> i've installed openjdk-6-jdk but i have no javac or other java tools
<theadmin> Jon--: rsync has a --remove-synced-files (or something) flag so you can make it act like mv
<ensi> update-alternatives --config java says "no config"
<Jon--> I can write this, I'm feeling lazy though.
<ensi> whats the trick?
<MahaVishnu> Yeah I forgot you don't need to change it.
<MahaVishnu> I don't script too much.
<Jon--> It doesn't require a ton of man-page hunting
<theadmin> Jon--: What's the goal anyway? I might do it
<sokak> I feel you :) Whenever i have a bullseye oneliner, i note it down as a personal pride
<sokak> my script fu is really low
<MahaVishnu> theadmin$ move all folders in one dir with .FLAC files in them onky. to a second dir
<DaZ> MahaVishnu: you have the script already?
<Jon--> theadmin, He wants to find all sub dirs containing *.flac and move those directories recursively into some other directory
<theadmin> Jon--: Hm, interesting...
<DaZ> find -name "*.c" -exec mkdir -p /home/daz/derp/{} \; -exec mv {} /home/daz/derp/{} \; this did more or less what you want for me
<DaZ> just obviously replace .d with .flac and directories with what you want.
<Jon--> DaZ, that's ugly
<Jon--> I'm making one now, hold on
<MahaVishnu> DaZ$ my dirs already exist ?
<DaZ> hurdur
<DaZ> but it works [;
<sokak> lol
 * theadmin tries to refresh on her Perl skills because it seems to complicated to do with Bash...
<happygolucky> ensi: i'm not a developer, did you try in programming or java groups--if there are any on freenode..
<sokak> yeah, bash can be a biash
<MahaVishnu> I feel like it would be very ez to do with bash wouldn't it ?
<ensi> happygolucky: seems to more like an environment thingy
<Madkiss> hi there. I'm looking for the swift-auth-add-user binary in oneiric; can somebody please tell me where it hides?
<theadmin> !find swift-auth-add-user
<ubottu> Package/file swift-auth-add-user does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> Madkiss: ^
<Jon--> Can you pipe to rsync?
<Jon--> I'm nearly done
<theadmin> Jon--: If it can read stdin in some way, sure...
<Jon--> theadmin, Example? I have a list of directories with flac files, want to pass to rsync via a pipe
<sokak> mv cant do the job?
<theadmin> Jon--: Meh, no rsync fan myself and I can't find anything related in the manpage
<Arnold> Madkiss, I'm guessing it would be located either in the 'swiss' or 'swiss-account' package.
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, Here's a start anyway: find . -type f -name '*.flac' |sed 's#\(.*\)/.*#\1#' | sort -ur
<Jon--> That gives you a list of directories recursively from the current directory which contain .flac files.
<Jon--> (and sorts them)
<MahaVishnu> yes it does.
<MahaVishnu> is it easy to alphabetize that. if not don't worry. and thanks for that code! ill keep it in a safe place.
<theadmin> Woah... That looks messy xD
<goddard> anyone have some time to help debug an issue ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/87070/nvidia-gtx-460m-laggy-display/87370#87370
<sokak> snippet sniped :3
<MahaVishnu> lol sokak
<MahaVishnu> ;-)
<MahaVishnu> yea that code looks like space alien to me.
<sokak> if its bash code, its my treasssure
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, It's just sniping out the directory from the output of find
<Klopeco> morning,it is possible to block network manager notification (the gconf key "don't send notif when disconnected" don't work)
<Jon--> and placing them on new lines, of course
<sokak> Jon--, one thing i never was able to was the abstract - once i have the snippet, i can "see".
<Madkiss> Arnold: they're both installed, and it's not there :(
<Linuxnut> I'm working on project to help get rid of spammers and bots if you would like to help, visit my page here http://hak-lab.co.nr/
<theadmin> Linuxnut: Um, that's spam ;)
<llutz_> Linuxnut: now lets get rid of you
<sokak> my pipes gets all twisted :/
<tresk> arunce: !'m back and now it's working. The solution was simply add a new script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d ... strange I thought I had it before.
<ikonia> Linuxnut: you've been told the topic of this channel enough times, no more warnings
<theadmin> ikonia: Oh, (s)he did that before? Didn't know.
<Klopeco> how to associate a proxy config with a wifi network?
<iceroot> Klopeco: as you do on a non-wifi-network
<sokak> oh Gods of the script fu! x3 Anyone knowing how i can properly add a nautilus menu that triggers a selection of emblems to pick from *only for certain filetypes*? (or a tut that is understandable?)
<Klopeco> iceroot: I have multiple SSID with multiple proxy config
<Arnold> Madkiss, uh oh. That file was pretty much stored in swift-auth package, in the earlier versions of Ubuntu, like 11.10 (when it was Swift 1.0.2
<Arnold> 10.10*
<Arnold> From 11.04 and 11.10, the entire packages were updated to 1.3.0, and because of that (perhaps), the swift-auth package is to be found nowhere.
<Jon--> what did I miss? damn wireless is spotty in my room
<iceroot> Klopeco: maybe dhcp can handle something like that? i dont know
<goddard> anyone tried out 0 A.D ?
<goddard> sweet linux game
<goddard> reminds me of Age of Empires
<Madkiss> Arnold: well, nevertheless, that command is somewhat, uhm, important ;)
<iceroot> goddard: sounds good, i will have a look at it
<Madkiss> it's not the actual package, it's rather binary
<goddard> iceroot: yeah its alpha but is gonna be good
<MahaVishnu> Jon--$ any ideas on a way to pipe that list of dirs to a move command?
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, This should work: find . -type f -name '*.flac' -print0 | xargs -0 -I {} mv {} /hd2/Music
<Jon--> Whoa
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, This should work: find . -type f -name '*.flac' -print0 | xargs -0 -I {} mv {} /hd2/Music/
<sokak> sniped :3
<Jon--> Note that not all OSes support {} notation with xargs
<MahaVishnu> does ubuntu ?
<Jon--> (More accurately - not all versions of xargs support it)
<Jon--> Yes
<MahaVishnu> ok thats all I need let me test it out for you.
<Jon--> Do me a favour and read some man pages
<MahaVishnu> I do read man pages :D
<Jon--> Understand what that command does
<Jon--> Before you use it
<MahaVishnu> I was reading about find
<MahaVishnu> but all I could get it to do was list all the .FLAC files in a dir
<MahaVishnu> not the dirs containing flac :-\
<Jon--> Oh shoot
<Jon--> I think I fucked up.
<Jon--> Did you run that?
<MahaVishnu> not yet
<Jon--> Good.
<MahaVishnu> lmao...
<Jon--> Test it out by making a random directory
<Jon--> like ~/test
<MahaVishnu> good idea
<frogzoo> grrr upgrade to 11.10 stopped ZTE MF6273 3G usb modem from working - again - this is getting real old
<Jon--> cd ~/test mkdir x y z touch somefile.flac in each, etc.
<Arnold> Madkiss, maybe it has been replaced with a newer command?
<MahaVishnu> I have a /home/user/test for just these purposes
<MahaVishnu> test like this? find . -type f -name '*.flac' -print0 | xargs -0 -I {} mv {} /home/x/test/blah/
<arlo> Anyone can help me with apache problem
<Jon--> No
<arlo> is take 1 minute with teamwiewer
<Jon--> Test by making sure that a recursive call to find won't hit any legitimate flac files on your drive
<ikonia> arlo: is this apache problem on ubuntu ?
<Jon--> But only testing ones
<arlo> Yes
<frogzoo> teamweiner?
<ikonia> arlo: what's the issue
<Jon--> I know it doesn't work, it moves the files, doesn't move the dirs
<arlo> teameiwerteamwiewer
<arlo> teamwiewer
<ikonia> arlo: no, what's the apache problem ?
<Jon--> I don't know enough awk/sed to fix it
<arlo> Ikonia i restart aoache
<arlo> apache
<Arnold> Madkiss, seems it has to do more with the Swift software itself, than Ubuntu's packaging. Since 11.10 has version 1.4.4, and only the pre 1.3.0 one had swift-auth with swift-auth-add-user in it
<arlo> but my domain not working
<arlo> i create subdomain
<arlo> ikona.mydomain.dk
<VictorCL> hi, I have this zip files which inside has a folder , I want to uncompress it but not the folder but the files inside   , how can I do this ?
<arlo> but is dont working i dont why
<ikonia> arlo: please give me the correct/real domain name you are setting up
<arlo> i try to restart and restart
<arlo> ok
<arlo> 2 sek
<sokak> VictorCL, gui or shell?
<VictorCL> gui
<VictorCL> no no shell
<sokak> open in file roller - drag files to destination
<sokak> lol
<VictorCL> with the shell .trhough command line
<Jon--> Here's the command that almost works
<Jon--> find . -type f -name '*.pdf' | sed 's#\(.*\)/.*#\1#' | xargs -0 -I {} mv {} ./test3/
<somsip> VictorCL: try unzip -j, but check it in man first http://superuser.com/questions/71846/tar-extract-discarding-directory-structure
<Jon--> Problem is, xargs borks at the output of sed.
<arlo> ikonia og have send you with query
<Madkiss> Arnold: hmkay
<ikonia> arlo: I'm just going to check that domain
<Jon--> MahaVishnu, Get someone else to look at it, you have a good start.
<Jon--> I need sleep.
<arlo> o
<arlo> k
<sokak> VictorCL, should be something like unzip file.zip -d destfolder
<Linuxnut> How do i use tor on freenode using "UBUNTU"
<sokak> acr!
<somsip> sokak: unzip -j should do it fine
<llutz_> Linuxnut: #freenode to ask
<sokak> yeah, im still chewing on -j
<llutz_> Linuxnut: they have howtos for a lot of clients
<ikonia> arlo: the dns for your domain is pointing at a server in a datacenter, not your PC
<arlo> yes is my home server
<arlo>  i have ssh acces to this ?
<arlo> acces
<Linuxnut> Can you even use tor on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Linuxnut: yes
<llutz_> !tor | Linuxnut
<ubottu> Linuxnut: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Madkiss> Arnold: thanks for the help, the "swauth" binary from Precise is what I am looking for :)
<Linuxnut> Sweet thanks ikonia your a tuff nutt but i like you
<arlo> ikonia is my home server
<ikonia> arlo: you're the IP it's pointing at appears to be a holding server, not your server
<Arnold> Madkiss, hehe, who would've thought that it was cleverly in disguise in another binary name? :P
<arlo> ikonia i have write you to you in query
<Linuxnut> Hey ikonia not to be off topic but do you host  alesi.projecthugo.co.uk
<Madkiss> Arnold: some people seem to take joy from randomly renaming binaries ;)
<ikonia> arlo: can you please stop sending me queries and talk in channel please.
<arlo> ok fine
<arlo> its about my domain
<Arnold> Madkiss, I guess as long as it won't break anything important, they can rename it as easily as they see fit. And I know how bad that can be!! :P
<arlo> seo working in this chat
<arlo> hehe
<ikonia> arlo: the config you have pasted me has a conflict in it too
<arlo> no is same config with another subdomain
<ikonia> arlo: you can't have sub1.domain.com, sub2.domain2.com sub3.domain.com as seperate domains, then have *.domain.com for domain 5
<ikonia> arlo: that conflict *.domain.com will match for sub1/sub2/sub3
<Linuxnut> Hey ikonia not to be off topic but do you host  alesi.projecthugo.co.uk
<arlo> arh ikonia thats right
<arlo> but how can i fix it
<ikonia> arlo: you need to get rid of the *.domain.com in the serveralias section
<arlo>  i have delete this line *.domain.com  and restart
<arlo> but is dont working
<MahaVishnu> find . -type f -name '*.flac' |sed 's#\(.*\)/.*#\1#' | sort -ur    anyone know how to pipe that list of dirs to a command to move them all recursively to be subdirs of a new dir.
<ruslan_osmanov> hi.  how do I instruct dpkg/apt to install latest available version of imagemagick? I tried to set Priority: 1001 for the package in /etc/apt/preferences . But no effect
<llutz_> ruslan_osmanov: it should do that by default
<k_sze> I'm trying to `fsck -cpv` my 2TB HDD. It's been running for quite a long time. How can I be sure that it's not stuck due to some unrecoverable hardware or file system error?
<arlo> ikonia i have delete this line and restart
<arlo> but is dont working
<MonkeyDust> ruslan_osmanov  update first, before you upgrade, so you have the latest version
<ruslan_osmanov> llutz, I thought the default priority is 100
<bc81> hello.  i have a folder that is stuck in the trash, it will not go away even after rebooting.  i have tried some terminal commands to remove ~/.local/share/Trash files, but the stuck folder is not at that location.  i have also tried emptying the trash as root with no success.  any ideas here?
<mutes> hi im trying to install ubuntu but its not slackware. how do i fix this?
<llutz_> ruslan_osmanov: default is to install any newer version, if available
<ruslan_osmanov> MonkeyDust, I made apt-get update && apt-get install imagemagick
<k_sze> erm, s/fsck/e2fsck
<MonkeyDust> ruslan_osmanov  then you should have the latest version
<llutz_> ruslan_osmanov: check apt-cache policy imagemagick
<sokak> k_sze, try iotop, you can see if something is moving or just spins empty
<bc81> i'm thinking maybe it's bad block of the HDD or so, i may have to fsck?
<ikonia> arlo: please pastebin your current config
<RaTTuS> k_sze - tail -f /var/log/syslog - but -c may be taking the time
<ruslan_osmanov> llutz, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/769843/ . But I want 6.6.2-7
<sokak> k_sze, just so you know, the first round of badblock took about 12 hours to me for a 2 gb drive over sata
<RaTTuS> k_sze - as long as the HD light is running then your fine [fingers x'ed]
<arlo> http://pastebin.com/2WDsBcpW
<arlo> ikona http://pastebin.com/2WDsBcpW
<llutz_> ruslan_osmanov: then you have to find a repo holding that version
<llutz_> ruslan_osmanov: thats nothing apt-pinning can do for you
<ruslan_osmanov> llutz, thank you. I'm actually not on *Ubuntu. That should be the case. (Debian)
<llutz_> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.6.0.4-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 47 kB, installed size 284 kB
<llutz_> ruslan_osmanov: same version in ubuntu
<somsip> arlo: so that;s a blog in a scandanavian language?
<bc81> be back, i'm going to try fsck..
<ikonia> arlo: you said you had got rid of 6.ServerAlias *.scrape.mecci.dk
<ikonia> arlo: 6.ServerAlias *.scrape.mecci.dk
<arlo> yes but i insert again
<ikonia> arlo: I told you that won't work
<ikonia> arlo: you have conflicting domains
<arlo> yes
<arlo> i so i delete server alias?
<ikonia> arlo: at this time - yes
<arlo> 2 sek i try
<arlo> yes ikonia but i dont working
<arlo> i restart it...
<arlo> not working
<ikonia> arlo: ok, can you pastebin the config now please.
<arlo> ok
<arlo> http://pastebin.com/L5APHA5m
<ikonia> arlo: when you visit http://pastebin.com/L5APHA5m
<ikonia> arlo: oops, sorry
<ikonia> arlo: when you visit scrape.mecci.dk there is a site, is that one of your sites ?
<arlo> http://pastebin.com/L5APHA5m
<frank604> Hi
<arlo> yes but is not subdomain
<ikonia> arlo: what site is that of yours ?
<arlo> its my page
<arlo> and i try to create subdomain on this
<ikonia> arlo: for what domain
<bc81> back.  fsck did not help and the folder is still stuck in the trash.  "Failed to delete the item from the trash"  any ideas?
<arlo> this arlo: when you visit scrape.mecci.dk there is a site, is that one of your sites ?
<arlo> 2 sek
<arlo> ikonia on this : http://pastebin.com/L5APHA5m
<Bioshox> Hey guys
<ikonia> arlo: your domucment roots are the same
<frank604> Hi
<ikonia> arlo: that's why the sites look the same
<arlo> hmm
<arlo>  but why is working on another subdomains`+
<arlo> ?
<ikonia> arlo: because they don't use the same domain and the same document root
<faLUCE>  hi. DId anyone install mysql in a chroot environment on ubuntu? I have this problem:   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5056710/running-mysql-in-chroot   and I don't understand how to solve it
<arlo> demo.mecci.dk is a same domain ?
<arlo> ikona : demo.mecci.dk is a same domain
<sokak> kudos everyone for the great help, leaving for now ^^
<dimcamkd> #stip
<ikonia> arlo: no, you where using scrape.mecci.dk with a document root of /var/www/scrape - your subdomains where also using /var/www/scrape
<Kejk_PL> Hej, when I transfer big files (~1.3 GB) to my flash drive (quite slow one) after minute or two system lock up for 20 to 60 seconds. This is repeatable. I haven't tried mounting with "sync" option. I heard that  there was a problem with scheduler, but  I can't remember if it was fixed. Can you help?
<Bioshox> any of you guys interested in helping out with a Linux community I'm building??
<Bioshox> We are a brand new community driven site thats going to help make Linux a real alternative. Linux is a beautiful, reliable and free Operating System built perfectly for your Desktop, Laptop or Netbook.
<ikonia> Bioshox: please don't recruit in here
<Bioshox> Sorry!
<Bioshox> :')
<fbh> and besides, Linux is already a real alternative.
<arlo> ikonia so what is full code?
<ikonia> arlo: what do you mean what is the full code ?
<Bioshox> Yeah, but I'm working on something that shows that to people
<arlo> how can i fix it
<ikonia> arlo: you need to point your subdomain at a different document root
<fbh> Bioshox: ubuntu.com does that already. quite nicely, actually.
<arlo> 2 sek i try
<bc81> ok, well i have discovered the solution to my stuck folder in the trash problem.. the offending folder was deleted from a network share, and after i ran umount -a, the trash was gone :-)
<Bioshox> My sites not just for Ubuntu, it's for many distros and open source applications
<Bioshox> A way to evaluate and compare to people who don't currently use Linux which OS might be for them
<ikonia> ok guys - lets drop the talk on the site please, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<fbh> And why would #ubuntu care about that? :)
<ikonia> Bioshox: distrowatch.com
<fbh> exactly my point.
<Bioshox> still not the aim of the site
<ikonia> Bioshox: good luck with it
<nardev> is there anyone to explain me difference output of lsof -i:80 | wc and ps aux | grep apache | wc, what is more relevant for number of visitors?
<ikonia> nardev: neither really
<ikonia> nardev: the apache log is the guy there
<nardev> ikonia, i often get different numbers there, what is wrong?
<ikonia> nardev: different numbers ?
<nardev> ikonia, as you see i wc output
<arlo> ikonia is not working
<ikonia> nardev: as I said they have nothing to do with visitors
<ikonia> arlo: please show me the config
<nardev> ikonia, ok, than connections
<ikonia> nardev: 1 connection does not = 1 visitor
<nardev> ikonia, i understand that
<ikonia> nardev: there is some good docs on the apache website on how to manage logs to get stats, tools like awstats may also help you
<nardev> ikonia, would you be kind to find it for me or to give me some reference how to find it, i would be very grateful
<arlo> config where?
<nardev> since you already know
<ikonia> nardev: find what ?
<nardev> arlo, use some paste dump web service
<ikonia> arlo: use a pastebin
<ikonia> arlo: as you have done before
<nardev> ikonia, article that you mentioned
<ikonia> nardev: I don't have it to hand, look on apache.org - and search google for awstats site, both useful
<arlo> ikonia : http://pastebin.com/dq6jNeEu
<ikonia> arlo: do you have any other domains with *.mecci.dk
<ikonia> arlo: in their config
<lasse_> can anyone help me figure out how this is possible (http://pastebin.com/Y1rLFvvk) when using mysql_real_escape_string ?
<arlo> hmm
<arlo> ikonia subdomain yes
<ikonia> lasse_: try #mysql or ##php
<ikonia> arlo: make sure that *.mecci.dk is not in any of your other domains
<ikonia> arlo: something is causing scrape.mecci.dk to be directed to a site before it hits your config
<ikonia> arlo: totally remove the scrape.mecci.dk config, and restart apache, what happens ? where does the site go ?
<lasse_> iknonia wouldn't it be enough with just a2dissite and then reload? restart is a bit overkill :)
<arlo> ikonia is going to same root page
<doritoDan> Man
<doritoDan> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<doritoDan> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<doritoDan> What the heck :/
<doritoDan> It's still down.
<doritoDan> I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be better than Windows. ;)
<jpds> doritoDan: It's not down; packages migth not exist for Lucid.
<jpds> doritoDan: And yes; they don't: https://launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/+archive/unity-2d-daily
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  you're looking for something that doesnt seem to exist
<doritoDan> jpds and MonkeyDust: Then why is Ubuntu trying to fetch it through the update manager :/
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  maybe it sees something, but does not know what to do with it
<doritoDan> How can I get past this problem?
<doritoDan> :(
<ikonia> arlo: ok, that means another site config is conflicting
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  i guess you already found this page http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<doritoDan> MonkeyDust: Nah
<doritoDan> how does it relate to my problem?
<ikonia> arlo: you need to find out what site is conflicting, then resolve that config
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  i see 'lucid' in the path you pasted and you want unity, or am i misunderstanding
<doritoDan> I don't know man. All I'm trying to do is upgrade Ubuntu from 10.04 to 11
<doritoDan> and I started with the update manager
<doritoDan> it fetched my updates, prompted me to reboot
<doritoDan> and now it can't find some path
<ikonia-fanboy> Nope
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia-fanboy> I dont need any thing thanks im just watching the chat to see if i can help anybody
<Myrtti> ikonia-fanboy: could you change your nickname to something that doesn't include someone elses nickname
<ikonia-fanboy> Ok sorry im just a fan
<Myrtti> thank you
<Net-Cat> How would i go about converting Ubuntu into a ids what are some good tools
<ikonia> Net-Cat: snort/tripwire are sane choices
<Net-Cat> brb away from keybord
<iceroot> Net-Cat: what is an "ids"?
<doritoDan> Ok
<doritoDan> This Ubuntu installation is just messed up
<doritoDan> the update manager doesn't work at all.
<RaTTuS> doritoDan - 1) make a backup of all your data , 2) get the 11.04 cd , 3) do a new install , 4) replace your data - it saves a lot of hassles...
<doritoDan> I'm so SICK of Ubuntu right now. Every time I try to do something really simple I end up spending hours troubleshooting what should inherently work fine!
<deej1976> iceroot, Intruder detection system
<iceroot> deej1976: never heard of something like that
<iceroot> deej1976: but thank you
<RaTTuS> doritoDan it does work , however you dont have to upgrade all the time
<deej1976> iceroot, Have a look at snort and tripwire if interested
<iceroot> deej1976: i will
<doritoDan> If I want to upgrade, and there is an upgrade, I should be able to upgrade.
<doritoDan> Instead, the function breaks.
<doritoDan> This is bad.
<doritoDan> But whatever.
<iceroot> deej1976: never touch a running system
<doritoDan> Thanks for attempting to help pals.
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doritoDan> Much appreciated still.
<iceroot> deej1976: wrong nick
<RaTTuS> doritoDan - then make a bug report it may help others
<iceroot> doritoDan: why you need the upgrade?
<Net-Cat> I still netcat
<doritoDan> iceroot: Because I want to try 11. How can you even justify Ubuntu not working properly by questioning why I want to upgrade? I should do the same thing whenever someone complains that Microsoft is too greedy. "Why do you need your money anyway??"
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  a fresh install is often faster and more efficient than an upgrade
<iceroot> doritoDan: i am asking becauser of the most important thing "never touch a running system"
<doritoDan> iceroot: I want to try Unity.
<doritoDan> And keep up to date with the OS.
<RaTTuS> if it's not broke dont fix it - is one I use a lot
<iceroot> doritoDan: 10.x has unity too
<doritoDan> Because it interests me.
<deej1976> doritoDan: Try a liveCD
<RaTTuS> use multiple boots until your happy ....
<metro-2012> ïðèâåò âñåì
 * RaTTuS goes for coffee
<doritoDan> I don't want to boot a live CD. I want the latest system on my computer.
<iceroot> doritoDan: can you write down your issue in one line with usefull erorr-messages please
<doritoDan> But nevermind all this, I'm skipping Ubuntu altogether.
<htmlinprogress> Dorito,  what are you wanting? and why such the fuss?
<doritoDan> iceroot: Sure. I tried to upgrade, and it says "Could not download all repository indexes. The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct. Failed to fetch
<doritoDan>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<doritoDan> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<doritoDan> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doritoDan> Whoops.
<doritoDan> htmlinprogress: I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu.
<doritoDan> Or update rather.
<ikonia> the instructions say remove all external and 3rd party PPA's/repos
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  don't, rather fresh install it
<Myrtti> doritoDan: it's always recommended that you disable PPA's before upgrading
<htmlinprogress> Dorito,
<iceroot> doritoDan: that is a ppa
<iceroot> doritoDan: paa are not supportedf
<htmlinprogress> Dorito,  ok  what whats the hold up?
<doritoDan> Yes, I already tried to uncheck the PPA.
<doritoDan> But it still won't give me any of the standard packages.
<doritoDan> Including an Ubuntu 11 upgrade.
<Gentoo64> doritoDan, try changing mirrors?
<doritoDan> how
<Gentoo64> or does it cycle through them?
<Gentoo64> :s
<iceroot> doritoDan: output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !paste | doritoDan
<ubottu> doritoDan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> doritoDan: if you use unsupported repos its not the fault of ubuntu when you get problems
<doritoDan> iceroot: I don't even know what "[using] unsupported repos" means.
<Gentoo64> ppas
<doritoDan> I'm a vanilla user in its strictest term.
<iceroot> !ppa | doritoDan
<ubottu> doritoDan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<doritoDan> Ok yeah I know what it means now, but I don't dabble with that kind of stuff.
<doritoDan> I'm a vanilla user.
<iceroot> doritoDan: are ppa is a (repo)sitory
<iceroot> doritoDan: if you are a "vanilla-user" you should not enable ppas/repos
<htmlinprogress> Dorito,  did you check the net and research the forms for an anwser or at least try to have a lead on this os? becuase last time i checked it a do-ur-self os
<iceroot> doritoDan: but please post the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<urlin2u> doritoDan, do you have in  software sources 3rd tab=updates normal releases set?
<doritoDan> iceroot: I don't recall enabling ppas/repos, however that is done.
<doritoDan> Also one sec.
<htmlinprogress> Dorito, it all kind heartediness  i say this ,,,
<iceroot> doritoDan: also please "cat /etc/issue"
<MahaVishnu> find . -type f -name '*.flac' |sed 's#\(.*\)/.*#\1#' | sort -ur | while read line; do mv -v $line /home/x/test/blah; done     why does this work for everything except the last folder, it strips the .flac out and moves that without the last folder.
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  you have installed a ppa that is not recognized by the system
<doritoDan> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769901/
<doritoDan> I don't recall that MonkeyDust. :I
<doritoDan> htmlinprogress: No I did not check the net. I'm just wondering why I can't upgrade. Apparently some kind of weird repo is in my system?
<doritoDan> Idk.
<iceroot> doritoDan: also please the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<htmlinprogress> Dorito, MonkeyDust  is it possible that the ppa server that checks and get the packets is offilne and or broke down?
<Gentoo64> isnt changing the mirror in the update manager worth a try?
<MonkeyDust> htmlinprogress  next in my mind: the ppa simply is no longer maintained by whoever made it
<htmlinprogress> doritoDan,  so what are you specs ? hardware,os  u have
<DrMrHorse> what about in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<najche> yooooooooooooo
<najche> motherfuckers where are you from ? :D
<zacol> hi, i got some problem with my apache
<zacol>  i make folder in my home dir /home/zacol/www/ and i add to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default this lines http://wklej.org/id/647399/ . But when i try enter on http://127.0.0.1/zacol/ i see "You don't have permission to access /zacol/index.php on this server.". What i can do?
<doritoDan> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769902/
<MonkeyDust> najche  wrong channel
<doritoDan> htmlinprogress: I'm running it in VMware as a virtualization.
<najche> lol
<Gentoo64> najche, /join #indahood
<najche> no im not in a wrong chanel..
<najche> lol
<najche> nah
<alaing> how do i check if ssh is running on my box
<doritoDan> najche whassup
<najche> im joining our chat
<najche> nothin'
<htmlinprogress> MonkeyDust,  ahh yes  , the offical ubuntu warning  of ppa
<rootmark> lol xD
<najche> just chillin'
<FloodBot1> najche: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<najche> killin'
<htmlinprogress> doritoDan,  so what are you specs ? hardware,os  u have,
<DrMrHorse> look at line 29
<Gentoo64> najche, pillin
<najche> xD
<doritoDan> htmlinprogress: VMware in OSX Lion on a MacBook Pro.
<DrMrHorse> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<niko> !ops | *@62.162.216.207]
<ubottu> *@62.162.216.207]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<rootmark> lol pillin
<doritoDan> With 8 GB RAM and an Intel Core i7 I guess
<DrMrHorse> lol emergency
<doritoDan> ROfl
<doritoDan> Emergency.
<DrMrHorse> 999
<Net-Cat> Service > What ubuntu  hase the least overhead out of the box
<jigsaw> Hello all
<doritoDan> Help! Some guy just joined and started talking ghetto slang! Aaaaahhhhh.
<Net-Cat> > What ubuntu  hase the least overhead out of the box
<Net-Cat> > What ubuntu  hase the least overhead out of the box
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  an old system, a ppa, a virtual machine on a mac, that is really exotu
<Net-Cat> oops
<MonkeyDust> exotic*
<LjL> najche: please stick to Ubuntu support discussion here
<doritoDan> MonkeyDust: How do you mean?
<jigsaw> how to resolve the problem "configuration error: setpagedevice" for printing a page ?
<najche> What are we spupporting ? XD
<Net-Cat> service --status-all
<Net-Cat> service --status-all
<najche> supporting*
<najche> im in school
<LjL> najche: Ubuntu, a free operating system.
<htmlinprogress> doritoDan,  so what are you specs ? hardware,os  u have, exact specs... helps so i can google it
<najche> i dont need to support :D ubuntu
<jigsaw> is there any one ?
<najche> lol
<doritoDan> htmlinprogress: Why does it matter? Ubuntu can't sense the specs anyway.
<Net-Cat> to see if ssh is running sorry for the typos im in putty
<doritoDan> It's a virtualized guest.
<htmlinprogress> yes it can
<najche> can you guys tell me
<doritoDan> No it can't. It senses what VMware tells it to.
<najche> how can i
<LjL> najche: this channel is very busy, so i need to ask you to only speak here if you're asking or answering support questions related to Ubuntu. otherwise, /join #ubuntu-offtopic and chill :)
<doritoDan> The machine is different from the host computer.
<najche> well
<najche> can i ask something ?
<rootmark> lol
<htmlinprogress> najche,  what is it?
<jigsaw> how to resolve the problem "configuration error: setpagedevice" for printing a page ?
<jigsaw> how to resolve the problem "configuration error: setpagedevice" for printing a page ?
<jigsaw> how to resolve the problem "configuration error: setpagedevice" for printing a page ?
<FloodBot1> jigsaw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> just ask if its an ubuntu question
<najche> well yeah..
<jigsaw> ok
<LjL> jigsaw: don't do that. if your question is ignored, it probably means no one can answer it. ask again later, without flooding.
<najche> i want to play CounterStrike on ubuntu in school
<najche> in LAN
<najche> with my friends
<Gentoo64> najche, you need wine. but you shouldnt play at school
<rootmark> yes
<najche> i do have
<jigsaw> LjL, My question will lost in history in that case.
<Gentoo64> if your not meant to lol
<najche> wine
<rootmark> we have wine
<najche> i do have wine
<rootmark> LOL, why he shouldnt? LOL
<doritoDan> I think najche is doing right by playing CS in school.
<LjL> najche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike has some info about that
<najche> but i cant open it :$
<usr13> jigsaw: what kind of printer is it?
<rootmark> He IS lol :D
<Gentoo64> najche, it should set it so windows exes open with double click
<Gentoo64> and install normally
<rootmark> Gentoo
<rootmark> We installed
<rootmark> it
<rootmark> but
<rootmark> in
<FloodBot1> rootmark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigsaw> usr13, It doesn't matter. I tried Dotmatrix, HP- LJP1008 and 1020. all are giving same error
<najche> rootmark is next to me xD
<Gentoo64> ok
<jigsaw> usr13, I am trying to print the page from xenapp application
<Gentoo64> i guessed that :)
<usr13> jigsaw: I don't know then.
<htmlinprogress> doritoDan,  i sense a little uneasyiness from you , but bot telling what you have dont help... like WHAT OS are you running 10.04?10.10? 11.04.11.10?  or a spin off of the main ubuntu
<jigsaw> wth
<Gentoo64> rootmark, so you have wine installed, what happens when you try to install CS?
<rootmark> Gentoo, we installed CS, but his computer doesn't open Wine.
<Gentoo64> so wine isnt on that computer?
<najche> rootmark plys cs i cant open the WINE!
<rootmark> And CS is installed too
<hemanth> trying to send a event ( calendar ) from evolution to outlook users, there is a format mismatch. Any suggestions ?
<najche> it is but it doesnt want to open..
<LjL> rootmark, please hit Tab after "Gentoo" or "Gen", so the full name Gentoo64 will be completed automatically and he'll be highlighted, so the conversation is easier to follow
<shaibn> Hello :) How can I figure out which package will install /sbin/start and /sbin/stop ?
<Gentoo64> najche, i havent used wine in a long time tbh. try wine then the path to the cs exe
<Gentoo64> in terminal
<LjL> shabble: dpkg -S /sbin/start
<gabriel_> hi
<Gentoo64> imo wine is dodgy
<doritoDan> htmlinprogress: I'm just saying that your question is irrelevant, but if you must know I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 vanilla on a virtualized machine from within VMware Fusion 4 which in turn is running on OSX Lion 10.7.2 with a 2.2 GHz Intel Core i7 and 8 GB 1333 MHz DDR 3.
<LjL> shabble: that's if start and stop are already installed. if they aren't, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to see
<rootmark> gentoo, it doesn't open wine
<gabriel_> helllo
<Gentoo64> rootmark, do you have anything else installed on that machine?
<Gentoo64> in wine?
<rootmark> no :D
<rootmark> ok something
<rootmark> like
<Gentoo64> try deleting .wine in /home
<rootmark> shockwave
<Gentoo64> and reinstalling cs
<shaibn> LjL, thank you
<rootmark> ok i will, ;)
<Gentoo64> just do it that way you did it on the machien that works
<Gentoo64> cant help much more
<rootmark> these computers suck :*
<rootmark> :(
<Gentoo64> are you an it admin at your school?
<najche> fuckig computers in school xD
<rootmark> yes
<najche> yeah we all are :D
<Gentoo64> really lol
<najche> i mean 3 of us
<najche> yeah xD
<rootmark> i guess there are 4 or 5
<Myrtti> najche, rootmark: if you don't start behaving, I'll mute all of you.
<Gentoo64> so whats the class? cs practice?
<rootmark> NO! hahah :D
<najche> no its boring xD
<Gentoo64> hand / eye coordination?
<rootmark> yes :/
<najche> so we want to play :/
<kapil> hello friends, i am running 10.10... my usb devices stopped working ... "lsusb" just hangs
<Myrtti> najche, rootmark: did you have a Ubuntu question?
<kapil> what' can cause the problem?
<rootmark> Yes Myrtti
<rwilson> Any body running snort
<rootmark> We have
<ActionParsnip> kapil: is the ram healthy?
<rootmark> and we are asking that.
<Gentoo64> rootmark, see if deleting .wine and reinstalling works
<rwilson> And or splunk
<kapil> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by that?
<kapil> ActionParsnip, my lappy is fairly new
<ActionParsnip> kapil: there is a memtest app in Grub, have you ran that
<ActionParsnip> kapil: newness is irrelevant, ram can be DOA
<kapil> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> kapil: the OS runs in ram and ram issues will directly affect the OS so its a good first call, just run a few tests. If you see no red then its good. ESC to end the test and auto-reboot
<kapil> ActionParsnip, never tried memtest ... i frequently face this problem and i hate to restart
<almoxarife> rwilson: have run snort
<kapil> ActionParsnip, is it possible to run memtest without rebooting? and if ram pass memtest and i still face the problem... then?
<Gentoo64> kapil, you need to reboot
<Gentoo64> so that nothign else is running
<ActionParsnip> kapil: you need to reboot to memtest
<almoxarife> kapil: so what do you frequently do to get past it?
<kapil> almoxarife, reboot :(
<almoxarife> kapil: well, look at it this way, this time you will take just a bit longer
<kapil> OK
<najche> we cant find
<najche> Wine
<najche> in home
<rwilson> http://hak-lab.co.nr/
<rootmark>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<rootmark>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<rootmark>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<FloodBot1> rootmark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rootmark> o now
<rootmark> ok we must go now.
<najche> dsvbsgdgdg
<najche> sorry about that..
<Gentoo64> on the offchance, does anyone here use a p7p55d  motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: but of a shot in the dark
<Gentoo64> hmm its a specific issue with that mobo, and  a ps2 keyboard, and linux
<Gentoo64> all p7p55d mobos are affected
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: got the latest BIOS?
<Gentoo64> yes, also the bios doesnt seem to matter
<omido> hi . i installed ubuntu and i have a big problem. when i want to install software after the download of the software is finished when it wants to "apply changes " it stops working and keeps staying on "apply changes" . when i press close and want to end the process nothing happens. what should i do ?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: what symptoms do you have?
<rwilson> I'm working on project to help get rid of spammers and bots if you would like to help, visit my page here http://hak-lab.co.nr/
<rwilson> Any help would be grate geeks made the net now lets
<rwilson> save it
<MonkeyDust> rwilson  wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> omido: what software did you install and how did you initiate the install?
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, it seems very rare. cant find anything on google except these http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9309542
<Gentoo64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9304883#post9304883
<Gentoo64> tried the kernel ps2 line settings, i think its not gona be solveable :(
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: tried the boot option:  irqpoll
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<Gentoo64> i tried i8042.nopnp
<rwilson> How is this the wrong channel
<omido> ActionParsnip:  i'm using the "ubuntu software center" to install software and the softwares i tried to install and had this problem were : xchat , cheese and opera(opera from a .deb installer)
<cousin_luigi> How would you go on about setting a theme for Oneiric that isn't butt ugly as the default one?
<ActionParsnip> omido: tried it in terminal?
<MonkeyDust> rwilson  you've just been kicked when you had another nick, don't start again, please
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: you need gnome 3 themes
<ikonia> do you not need specific unity themes ?
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: Are gnome3 themes compatible with unity?
<omido> ActionParsnip:  no. i didnt think if i need to install software using terminal , i thought software center will do that
<omido> ActionParsnip:  i also need help with installing pae kernel cause my installed ubuntu system is 32bit while i have 4gb of ram and it only detects 3 gb of it. i want pae kernel which supports all of my ram
<cousin_luigi> All I want is to remove that pink eyesore
<Gentoo64> omido, just install 64 bit
<Gentoo64> and forget about ram
<Gentoo64> its faster and more future proof, and everything works on it
<omido> Gentoo64:  i have some problems with 64 bit . ubuntu recommands 32 bit and i have some software which are only in 32bit and for installing them on a 64 bit system i have to install lots of 32 bit dependency junk which i dont want to
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, i could try that irqpoll sounds like a good idea, annoying thing the keyboard freezes comopletely randomly, sometimes like 7-8 hours
<Gentoo64> hard to "test"
<Gentoo64> but its def an issue with the mobo
<Gentoo64> not my comp in particular
<puszek> dd
<puszek> d
<MonkeyDust> omido  ubuntu recommends 32 bit, because it runs on "every" hardware, but if your system can handle 64 bit, better install that
<puszek> d
<Gentoo64> omido, ignore the recommended thing
<FloodBot1> puszek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigsaw>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<puszek> hello
<jigsaw>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<FloodBot1> jigsaw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cousin_luigi> omido: if everyone keeps doing that, we won't get rid of legacy software, ever
<jigsaw> hi
<ikonia> puszek: please stop that
<Gentoo64> omido, 64 bit uses multilib i wouldnt worry about "deps"
<puszek> czesc, nazywam sie puszek
<puszek> i rucham psa jak sra
<puszek> ahaa
<MonkeyDust> !pl| puszek
<ubottu> puszek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<conntrack> Is there socks6?
<puszek> okay, so
<Kikar> puszku jesetś wulgarny
<Kikar> !!
<ikonia> conntrack: no
<puszek> I used to defecate directly into my mouth
<ikonia> puszek: enough now
<Gentoo64> conntrack, not afaik
<ikonia> puszek: only warning
<Gentoo64> why?
<Kikar> fuck was
<omido> Gentoo64: for example i use IBM lotus symphony office suite which is only available in 32bit and lots of other software which still are not ported to 64 bit
<conntrack> Thanks!
<Gentoo64> omido, not sure about that program. 64 bit should still run it though
<iceroot> doritoDan: your issue still present?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: you can unload then reload the driver module to make it work
<Gentoo64> as it has the ia32 emulation
<doritoDan> iceroot: Yeah, I'm just gonna delete Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: unity is a shell for gnome3, so yes
<almoxarife> omido: 64bit ubuntu runs any 32bit app
<doritoDan> I'll probably come back to it at a later point. :)
<doritoDan> Thanks though.
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, i saw the psmouse thing in that forum
<Gentoo64> but
<omido> i have a lenovo thinkpad with intel core2dou(t9600) , 4gb ddr3 , ATI mobility radeon HD 4500(256mb) 500gb 5400 rpm hard disk. 64 bit can run on my system?
<ActionParsnip> omido: its a thing you can try, see if the issue is the gui app
<Gentoo64> mines compiled in, and also i cant do anything, asi  have no keyboard lol
<iceroot> doritoDan: so you dont need help anymore i guess
<ActionParsnip> omido: its called 'fault investigation'
<llutz> omido: grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<omido> ActionParsnip:  what should i do ?
<Gentoo64> omido, yes afaik all core2duos are 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> omido: if you want to change arch, you must reinstall
<almoxarife> omido: I don't think so, stick to 32bit
<MonkeyDust> omido  type uname -a and look for "64"
<ActionParsnip> omido: you can install the 32bit PAE kernel and access up to 64Gb RAM in 32bit
<llutz> .. in 4gb chunks
<ActionParsnip> omido: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xchat
<iceroot> llutz: 1.8gb chunks
<omido> yeah thats what i was looking for . installing pae kernel. but i'll move to 64 bit in ubuntu's next release
<ActionParsnip> omido: if all is well:  sudo apt-get install cheese
<ActionParsnip> omido: be sure software centre is closed
<llutz> iceroot: aeh 4gb per process, it was. sry
<iceroot> llutz: no
<iceroot> llutz: 1.8gb per process
<Gentoo64> pae is just a poor mans fix
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: why 1.8?
<omido> ActionParsnip: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ActionParsnip> omido: yes, you have software centre still open
<doritoDan> iceroot: Yeah. Thanks though.
<omido> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<omido> !paste | omido
<ubottu> omido, please see my private message
<doritoDan> I appreciate you taking the time. :)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i have to look at it at some tech-pages
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: cant remeber the reason exactly
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: I thought Unity was compiz-based.
<alaing> hi I'm having problems trying to ssh to my ubuntu 11.10 server edition box.  I also cant access the boxes website if i use the LAN Ip but i can if i use my www address
<alaing> I think my box is rejecting LAN connections
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i'll sniff around
<llutz> iceroot: a process can use the mem a 32bit system can address, so 3gb
<iceroot> llutz: if i am correct there was a signed value which is redusing the 32bit to 1.8gb per process
<omido> ActionParsnip:  how can i get rid of that issue
<iceroot> llutz: i will do some searching on that in my docs later and ping you about it
<cwo> 14545
<ActionParsnip> omido: close software centre, if you still have the issue run this:
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | omido
<ubottu> omido: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cwo> 213
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: unity isn't a desktop,  it is merely a shell
<Gentoo64> cwo, whats with the numbers?
<cwo> :D
<Gentoo64> cwo, lol
<Gentoo64> "where do you live"
<Gentoo64> as if that dont sound dodgy
<funkymonk> how do i check if my server box is blocking LAN connections?
<deej1976> funkymonk, nmap serverip
<weecol> hello guys
<cwo> heeloo
<weecol> what's happening in this chann so far
<funkymonk> deej1976: from the server?
<deej1976> funkymonk, from remote client
<funkymonk> deej1976: from ym windows 7 cmd it doesn't like it
<deej1976> funkymonk, You can download nmap for windows
<funkymonk> deej1976: I'm trying to use putty to remote to my box but it keeps timing out
<funkymonk> deej1976: but only if i use its LAN ip
<omido> ActionParsnip:  after i tried again that happened again. what should i do to prevent that issue ?
<llutz> iceroot: its 4GB per process, splitted in 3GB user- and 1GB kernel-space.
<deej1976> funkymonk, can you ping the server?
<omido> i have to install software using the terminal forever?
<funkymonk> deej1976: nope
<funkymonk> deej1976: getting destination host unreachable
<deej1976> funkymonk, nslookup servername/ipaddress does this return the correct values/name
<kapil> ActionParsnip, finished memtest ... with no errors
<cwo> 455514752
<deej1976> cwo, Do you have a question?
<funkymonk> deej1976: when i did nslookup 192.168.123.123 it pointing to my isp  cache server
<ActionParsnip> omido: what happened again?
<ActionParsnip> kapil: thats good. Have you tried the USB ports in legacy mode?
<funkymonk> deej1976: and it says it cant find it
<omido> ActionParsnip:  it stopped when it comes to applying changes
<funkymonk> deej1976: which is correct as its a lan ip
<ActionParsnip> omido: ok is it a text based input screen?
<greenmang0> ActionParsnip, (kapil here under diff nick) how to do that?
<omido> ActionParsnip:  sorry i dont understand . what is a "text based input screen " ?
<deej1976> funkymonk, Why is the page from the www address coming from cache?
<greenmang0> ActionParsnip, one more thing is ... when i suspend my system ... lsusb hangs
<funkymonk> deej1976: have no idea
<ActionParsnip> omido: the 'applying changes' does it say that in the terminal?
<funkymonk> deej1976: i downloaded zenmap for windows
<ActionParsnip> greenmang0: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> omido: terminal == a text based interfac e..
<greenmang0> ActionParsnip, whatever bios came with the default lappy config
<almoxarife> funkymonk: you want into a machine, can you 'ping' said machine and get a response?
<ActionParsnip> greenmang0: there may be an update curing the issues you are seeing
<greenmang0> ActionParsnip, don't know if it's latest or not
<gunfire007> i want to use awesome wm on ubuntu how can i use it ?
<funkymonk> almoxarife: no i cant ping it
<MonkeyDust> funkymonk  i havent followed; LAN issues?
<deej1976> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable, next generation framework window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.10-1 (oneiric), package size 811 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<almoxarife> funkymonk: is it firewalled?
<ActionParsnip> gunfire007: install it and then press ALT+F2 and run:  awesome --replace    may do it, or log off and choose the session if a new one is listed
<funkymonk> MonkeyDust: I think so
<funkymonk> almoxarife: yes
<MonkeyDust> funkymonk  are both machines in the same network range?
<lynx7os5> gunfire007: sudo aptitude install awesome, then choose awsome before you login at your login screen
<ActionParsnip> gunfire007: if it doesn't make a session entry you can make your own using the suggestion here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678902
<almoxarife> funkymonk: so, you want to ssh session with a machine that is firewalled?
<funkymonk> MonkeyDust: yes they are and all on the same subnet
<gunfire007> ActionParsnip: ok. while using awesome will it decrease my power consumption ?
<funkymonk> almoxarife: not only ssh
<ubuntu> hello guys
<ubuntu_>   
<gunfire007> or there is no major difference.
<ubuntu_> dsadasdsadsadsa
<funkymonk> hi I'm having problems trying to ssh to my ubuntu 11.10 server edition box.  I also cant access the boxes website if i use the LAN Ip but i can if i use my www address
<ubuntu_> dsada
<ubuntu> hello bogus
<funkymonk> repeat of original post
<ubuntu_> wal sie na ryj
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> japa trole
<ubuntu> co jest tempa strzalo
<almoxarife> funkymonk: can you ping the server?
<ActionParsnip> funkymonk: did you install openssh-server ?
<NCS_One> hi
<funkymonk> ActionParsnip: yes i was able to connect before
<MonkeyDust> funkymonk  what has changed since then?
<funkymonk> almoxarife:  strangely i'm getting a response back which i wasn't not even 15 mins ago
<almoxarife> funkymonk: you can access the webpage because you are going into it via the public address
<funkymonk> almoxarife: I can access the website and ssh if i use the public address
<funkymonk> but if i use the lan ip all the problems start
<usertk> join #php
<NCS_One> I have a kingston pen with 4GB that I installed ubuntu, when I restart laptop and insert the pen it freezes at bios. I tryed with other pen and it works. What could be problem?
<raidgh0st> When it comes to a good handy video editing program. What to select?
<MonkeyDust> raidgh0st  openshot, pitivi
<almoxarife> funkymonk: does your router disallow internal/lan ip's to connect? you obviously can connect via the public ip for the server, so its got to be an internal thing
<deej1976> !info pitivi | raidgh0st
<ubottu> raidgh0st: pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1337 kB, installed size 3648 kB
<sokak> +1 for openshot, and hi
<ActionParsnip> NCS_One: how is that related to ubuntu if it hangs at the BIOS?
<funkymonk> almoxarife:  let me check the mac controls brb
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<raidgh0st> Thanks alot!
<raidgh0st> I got my ati radeon hd driver to work. had to recompile the kernel
<NCS_One> ActionParsnip: I tryed searching in google and found nothing, so thought someone and the same problem here
<sokak> sliding offtopic, anyone knowing a video editor vdpau/multithread optimized? I wont be scared to compile just in case.
<NCS_One> s/and/add
<zabomber> hi
<zabomber> im using dragon player
<zabomber> and it doesnt stop the screen from going black when i play a movie
<ActionParsnip> NCS_One: i'd ask in ##hardware
<zabomber> how do i force dragon player / settings to handle screen management or stop the screen from going black?
<funkymonk> almoxarife:  I cant see anything that would suggest that my router is blocking it
<funkymonk> Wireless and wired clients with C checked can connect to this device; and "deny" unspecified MAC addresses to connect.
<almoxarife> funkymonk: you said you ran zenmap, did it see the web/ubuntu-server?
<funkymonk> Wireless clients with A checked can associate to the wireless LAN; and deny unspecified MAC addresses to associate.
<Bioshox> Hello
<NCS_One> ActionParsnip: thanks
<almoxarife> funkymonk: if you are going to discount the router then you need to allow all and any contact within the network to take place
<sokak> zabomber, try caffeine
<funkymonk> Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-12-14 11:51 GMT Standard TimeNote: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<funkymonk> almoxarife: i tried with it set to allow and still nothing
<sokak> zabomber, just to be clearer: https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ppa
<funkymonk> almoxarife: if i use nmap -Pn 192.168.123.123 it says Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-12-14 11:52 GMT Standard Time Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.74 seconds
<zabomber> sokak what does it do?
<sokak> zabomber, its an applet to turn off on the fly screensaver and power management
<muhqu> I have issues with installing ubuntu packages from http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/
<muhqu> seems that one of the IPs (10.252.111.96) doesn't return the package repository....
<muhqu> anyone knows who to blame?
<almoxarife> what's the web page?
<muhqu> curl http://10.252.111.96/ -H 'Host: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/' shows it is empty….
<almoxarife> funkymonk: run nmap on your public ip, see what is open to the world
<muhqu> maybe someone could remove that IP from the http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ DNS
<muhqu> until its back there
<zabomber> maybe ill just try get VLC to work properly
<zabomber> it keeps loosing sync on the voice
<raidgh0st> zabomber: a bad rip?
<sokak> most likely raidgh0st
<zabomber> raidgh0st nah, it works fine in dragon
<zabomber> VLC does this to ALOT of my movies :(
<zabomber> 11.10
<omido> ActionParsnip:  after entering the command you gave me to exit installition of cheese terminal is doing this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/769963/
<funkymonk> almoxarife: port 2120 is not displayed even though I can access it. port 80 is displayed
<sokak> zabomber, have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930429
<ActionParsnip> omido: ok and do you get a license agreement after it downloads?
<omido> not yet . i installed ms fonts before
<omido> then i changed the download server of the packages in ubuntu software center
<omido> and now it seems that the command line is downloading them again
<fr33r1d3> Sometimes I have to rightclick twice on the icons on the left "launcher" in Unity to get a working menu for the icons. ANyone else have the same problem?
<almoxarife> omido: did you decide to d/l everything on winetricks?
<ActionParsnip> omido: when you get the license, use TAB the ENTER to accept
<madlatvian> does any one know how to get rid of the lines that appear through movie player
<funkymonk> how do i check whats running on port 2120
<omido> almoxarife:  sorry but i'm noob and i dont understand what you mean
<omido> ActionParsnip:  i did all these before using ubuntu software center . i believe after the server change its downloading them again.
<ActionParsnip> funkymonk: netstat   can do it
<MonkeyDust> funkymonk  lsof -i
<raidgh0st> funkymonk: ort 2120 uses the udp protocol for service type qencp. A malformed request to port 2120 is known to cause denial of service attacks.
<madlatvian> nmap usually tells the program running on that port
<ActionParsnip> omido: let it have it's fun, maybe the different server has a newer version of the package...
<omido> i was using the iranian server(preconfigured when i installed it)  and then i switched to the U.S server
<ActionParsnip> omido: let it have its fun, may help
<Cradam> hi, anyone know how to change your servers FQDN?
<Cradam> oh and the computer name aswell
<funkymonk> raidgh0st: inresting i wonder if thats why its not working because i have set up my router to block DoS attacks
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Cradam> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: open both files, then edit and save
<omido> ActionParsnip:  can i install another software while its having fun ?
<ActionParsnip> omido: no, only one application can access the packages at one time
<Cradam> ActionParsnip: nah, i will do the command line style
<ActionParsnip> omido: just like in windows with the windows installer
<omido> in windows i can install many apps simontaniously
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: still needs the same (unless you use: sudo -i)
<ActionParsnip> omido: not if they both use the windows installer rather than their own
<Cradam> huh?
<Cradam> oh, i dont use sudo lol, i log in as root
<Cradam> on the server that is
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: if you use sudo to edit one of the files then try and use sudo to edit the next, it will not work the second time
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: not a good idea but fine
<sokak> omido, you can also here, but you have to check them all at once (synaptic, software center) or calling them all at once (apt-get way) you have to end an install cycle before starting another, both the software center/synaptic and apt-get will tell you.
<bodoh> eh .. why this ubuntu gets so fucked up now?
<MonkeyDust> Cradam  a lot of things can go wrong if you login as root
<bodoh> what kindo f gnome is that????
<Cradam> MonkeyDust: namely?
<ActionParsnip> bodoh: its gnome3 probably with Unity as it is default installed
<omido> bodoh:  its called Unity
<bodoh> i c .. ActionParsnip .. omido
<bodoh> is there another version then?
<bodoh> like the normal and SANE one?
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | bodoh
<ubottu> bodoh: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sokak> you can go for any other window manager.
<ActionParsnip> bodoh: there is a guide on omgubuntu to make it look like gnome2, you can always install xfce4 and use that, it looks and smeels like gnome 2
<omido> thank you guys for info . i need some help with installing ATI propritary fglrx drivers . i tried to install it using ubuntu's additional driver's tool but it faild . now i downloaded the latest drivers from AMD
<bodoh> ok ActionParsnip .. thanks for the info
<omido> which is a .run file . how can i install it
<Cradam> MonkeyDust: this server has been alive 180 days, nothing has gone wrong as a result of my using root, the only weakness i can see of using root is that hackers know your username
<sokak> chmod+x it then ./filename.run
<bodoh> thanks ActionParsnip
<RaTTuS> omido - sh ./xxx.run
<ActionParsnip> omido: mark it as executable then run it with sudo
<sokak> oh right, i forget always the sudo thing T_T
<omido> thnx i'll try
<Cradam> ActionParsnip: and to change computer name?
<Cradam> nvm, worked it out
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: that's what you use, those 2 files, the hostname file sets the name , the hosts file needs to be able to translate the hostname to 127.0.0.1 so sudo will work
<BlauskaerM> man sudo
<BlauskaerM> wrong window...
<funkymonk> almoxarife: hmm appears that ubuntu server is blocking local requests I turned off its firewall and it connects using lan ip address
<MonkeyDust> funkymonk  you found it?
<funkymonk> but the connection still seems to time out
<funkymonk> MonkeyDust: I think so
<MonkeyDust> \O/
<funkymonk> just need to configure it now
<funkymonk> i've installed gnome desktop enviroment and have the friewall config tool
<almoxarife> funkymonk: yeap, firewall
<funkymonk> let me get a screen shot
<MonkeyDust> darn firewall
<MonkeyDust> couldn't you just disable ufw?
<anon420> i just updated my lappy, as always the screen feckt up but i fixed thaT. but now theres a   black rectangle topleft of my screen that overlays everything unless im in fullscreen mode. any help?
<funkymonk> I prefer not to
<funkymonk> MonkeyDust: I'm using a firewall config tool which is a front-end for ufw
<Deathbringer> hey
<Deathbringer> how can i install java?
<jrib> !java | Deathbringer
<ubottu> Deathbringer: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<anon420> my system is scrood now after that update, so can i just downgrade back to my happy sys?
<aokstump> does anyone here feel up to helping me figure out a little situation with my external hard drive. using g parted?
<joep> Hi, I have a problem after installing Xubuntu 11.10 from an US-stick.
<jrib> !downgrade | anon420
<ubottu> anon420: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<jrib> aokstump: please just ask your real question
<MonkeyDust> anon420  backup and fresh install the version you like
<Deathbringer> jrib, openjdk or jre is better?
<aokstump> k, free for all.
<anon420> MonkeyDust : awww i despise doing that
<anon420> lol
<jrib> Deathbringer: better in what sense?
<stivo> hi all
<aokstump> I have a Seagate 1 TB external drive and for some reason, only about half of it is available to me to use.
<Deathbringer> jrib, is oracle java for example a superset of jdk?
<aokstump> it sits at dev/sdc
<jrib> Deathbringer: I don't know
<anon420> MonkeyDust : couldnt i downgrade and then if it breaks it i can format and reinstall?
<stivo> can anyone hlp me share  out internet connection
<aokstump> sdc1 is about 500 gigabytes formatted NTFS
<funkymonk> http://oi42.tinypic.com/jhan0n.jpg is what my FW confgi looks like
<jrib> aokstump: is there unformatted space?
<joep> Installation went without a problem and starting was also no problem. However, the texts on the screen are illegible. when it starts, the monitor says: "signal out of range" and in a text-screen all is illegible. Anybody has a solution??
<MonkeyDust> anon420  fresh install is faster and more efficient
<aokstump> yeah, under dev/sdc2 there are two entries
<funkymonk> MonkeyDust: not sure why its blocking it though
<aokstump> well dev/sdc2 is formatted "extended", if that makes sense
<aokstump> and then underneath it there is sdc5 and sdc6
<llutz> aokstump: thats an extended partition, which can hold logical drives (sda5+)
<aokstump> sdc6 is 8gb of linux-swap which sort of makes sense
<anon420> MonkeyDust | cheers man. much appreciated
<jrib> !enter | aokstump
<ubottu> aokstump: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aokstump> but the big one is dev/sdc5 holding almost 500 gb of unformatted space
<jrib> aokstump: so what do you want to do?
<aokstump> I apologize ubottu
<aokstump> etiquette learnt
<aokstump> I want to be able to use the other 500 gb that seems to be sitting there unformatted to store more shtuff
<stivo> i have two nic one with internet the other to a small network can someone help me do that
<jrib> aokstump: so format it
<aokstump> I just noticed I'm getting close to out of room on dev/sdc1
<MonkeyDust> aokstump  if you're familiar with terminal commands, use fdisk to format
<RaTTuS> aokstump sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jrib> aokstump: you can use gparted if you want a gui
<aokstump> ok so I format the individual partition labeled dev/sdc5, and that won't affect the stuff I have on dev/sdc1. I would hate to lose any data
<anon420> viva la resistance. support anonymous because within the next year they are gonna be the only ones fighting for you. and they're doing it now, too.
<aokstump> yeah I have gparted open right now
<Deathbringer> i got an extracted tar.gz in what folder should i copy that folder to manually install this?
<anon420> peace
<Si2100> Hey
<jrib> aokstump: right, just format sdc5 to ntfs or whatever filesystem you want.  But note that if you don't want to lose the data, you would have backups.  Otherwise, you don't care about the data
<MonkeyDust> aokstump  can you umount the partition you ant to keep?
<MonkeyDust> want*
<stivo> hello
<stivo> any help
<aokstump> good point jrib. rhetorical?
<Mick27> Hello folks
<Mick27> anyone can copy the content of its /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules for me ?
<Mick27> without the mac address
<Mick27> mine is gone so when i reboot I get no network and for some reason it does not get regenerated by udev
<joep> Hi, I have a problem after installing Xubuntu 11.10 from an US-stick.
<joep> Installation went without a problem and starting was also no problem. However, the texts on the screen are illegible. when it starts, the monitor says: "signal out of range" and in a text-screen all is illegible. Anybody has a solution??
<aokstump> sdc1 is already not mounted. sdc5 (the unformatted area) is also not mounted. sdc2 and sdc6 say that they are mounted.
<aokstump> whois jrib
<RaTTuS> Mick27 http://pastebin.com/LDVwyvCv
<RaTTuS> joep - ctrl-alt-f1 help?
<joep> RaTTuS, Thansk but that doesn't give any meanibgfull characters on the screen.
<muhqu> fyi: the issue with http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ is solved
<Cradan> i was updating a package and i lost internet, i have regained internet but the update download isnt resuming
<RaTTuS> joep sounds like a proper display fudge up :(
<Cradan> sending screenshot of where it is stuck
<Cradan> http://imagebin.org/188505
<Mick27> RaTTuS: thx !
<joep> RaTTuS, Yes, but using the Xubuntu from the USB-stick directly works like a charm, but after installing it on a iTb HD I got this problem.
<MonkeyDust> joep  an external disk?
<mwh_> Hi, maybe some here can help me out, my Ubuntu 11.10 hangs during shutdown, like 25 secs, before finally powering off
<mwh_> this only happens when I shutdown from an x shell, not from the login screen
<joep> MonkeyDust, No, an internal Hitachi.
<almoxarife> mwh_: looked at the logs?
<mwh_> almoxarife, yes
<mwh_> almoxarife, also no signs of trouble when I look at the output during shutdown
<mwh_> almoxarife, output is just "will now halt" "power down" and then it just hangs there from 25secs
<MonkeyDust> mwh_  and if you shutdown from the command line, does it show something suspicious?
<luist> how do i enable pageup and pagedown to scroll over last used commands??
<mwh_> MonkeyDust, havent done that, but I would guess it would be the same as from the GUI?
<MonkeyDust> mwh_  open a terminal and type shutdown -h now
<eSoul> poweroff works as well I do believe?
<almoxarife> MonkeyDust: doesn't he need to be outside the shell to see everything?
<leejohn> good day guys
<leejohn> I just want to ask is there any project concerning to gconf that it has an LDAP backend
<leejohn> is there any project that exist like this, in order to centralize desktop setting.
<MonkeyDust> almoxarife  i was thinking: maybe terminal shows what's happening, saving session or so
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Tech-1> sup
<BluesKaj> nada
<Tech-1> cool beans
<mwh_> MonkeyDust, I will wait a little with that
<luist> how do i enable pageup and pagedown to scroll over last used commands??
<mwh_> MonkeyDust, BTW do you know how the shutdown command is run automatically? Is there any way I can change it in some config file?
<iceroot> luist: like up/down-arrow do?
<usr13> luist: What is wrong with Up and Down arrows?
<iceroot> luist: or like "history | less"
<usr13> luist: PageUp will go WAY back.
<DemonWitch> generally links for the executables go to /usr/bin or the executables themselves?
<luist> usr13, cuz i can write a pattern and pageup will complete it based on last command that started with it
<MonkeyDust> mwh_  no, can't say
<iceroot> luist: ctrl +r
<luist> iceroot, thats completely less efficent
<ikonia> ls
<lunatichead> I am new to linux... Could somebody tell me how to invoke the logout dialogbox with some hot key
<DemonWitch> ?
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<luist> iceroot, i didnt ask for alternatives.... i just want to use pageup/pagedown like on all rpm based distros
<MonkeyDust> lunatichead  ctrl-alt backspace
<iceroot> luist: #bash
<lunatichead> MonkeyDust, thanks
<luist> why everybody wants to change my problem and noone actually helps solving it?
<Pici> DemonWitch: Generally, the executables themselves, but theres no harm in having links there.
<iceroot> lunatichead: dont your ctrl + alt + backspace
<iceroot> lunatichead: that is not logout, that is "restart x-server"
<iceroot> lunatichead: and disabled in newer ubuntu-releases
<Pici> luist: Because it seems different to us.  I'd try asking in #bash, they'd likely be more knowledable about that.
<MonkeyDust> IceStar  did not know that myself
<iceroot> luist: because there are already solutions for your problem
<MonkeyDust> iceroot   did not know that myself
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: no problem
<ActionParsnip> lunatichead: in power settings you can make a single press on power button do lots of different things
<lunatichead> ya.. its ctl+ALT+DEL i checked in the shortcuts... got it there
<DemonWitch> Pici, and how do they know (if i copy just the executable) where the folders containing the data of the program are?
<lunatichead> ActionParsnip, ok i'll try that.... I must say Linux is an Awsome experience I am havin
<nelson777br> hello, it's possible to print in booklet format in evince ?
<Anomie21> Is there anywhere I can download XMBC as a complete .deb package? No internet connection at home and was hoping to download it at work
<iceroot> Anomie21: use the xmbc-ppa and use "sudo apt-get install -d xbmc
<iceroot> !offline | Anomie21
<ubottu> Anomie21: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Pici> DemonWitch: Your exectuable would need to be be smart enough to know that.
<Anomie21> iceroot: ta
<DemonWitch> Pici, i am not sure if it will be. cause i got that program as tar.gz and i manually placed the folder in /usr/share/chess
<Pici> DemonWitch: try using a symlink then and see if it works.
<DemonWitch> Pici, ln -s chess.sh /usr/bin/chess ?
<DemonWitch> is that correct?
<DemonWitch> (suppose i am already in the dir of sh)
<Pici> DemonWitch: Yes. its ln -s <target> <linkname>
<Mick27> Has something changed regarding grub in oneiric ? I cannot see the grub prompt at boot, only a black screen then it boots
<skilz> How do I change my login screen? I installed tropic-gdm-theme and rebooted and nothing, also I want to disable the login sounds
<ActionParsnip> Mick27: if you want to see grub menu, hold shift at boot
<ActionParsnip> skilz: which release are you using?
<skilz> not sure
<Mick27> ActionParsnip: does not seems to help
<sattu941> ` != ' != "
<Mick27> let me retry
<ActionParsnip> skilz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Mick27: as soon as the system starts to power on, hold shift
<skilz> oneiric
<Mick27> ActionParsnip: does work :-), anyway I can force the menu to show ?
<ActionParsnip> Mick27: thats how its done
<skilz> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<sattu941> Mick27: Always ?
<ActionParsnip> Mick27: or you could edit /etc/default/grub  to change timeouts and such
<ActionParsnip> skilz: oneiric uses lightdm by default, not gdm
<ActionParsnip> Mick27: or do you mean the boot animation, not grub menu...
<skilz> how do I disable lightdm and use gdm?
<skilz> can apt-get remove lightdm ?
<secretaria> hello!
<secretaria> my name is Iran
<Mick27> ActionParsnip: well I rebooted and now I see the menu again :-) thx !
<ActionParsnip> skilz: just install gdm and it will be used (yuo will get an option of which you want to use in postinstall)
<skilz> Ive already done that
<skilz> but whe nIinstalled that theme it didnt change
<secretaria> alguém pode me ajudar a traduzir o br office para portugues?
<Pici> !pt | secretaria
<ubottu> secretaria: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sattu941> Where can i find a list of shortcuts, for the terminal, like ctrl+d to exit and ctrl+l to clear ?
<parkchen> o
<ActionParsnip> sattu941: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50794   I just searched the web and found that
<sattu941> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<sattu941> ActionParsnip: what keywords did you use ?
<sattu941> ActionParsnip: I wasnt sure if to use bash or terminal..
<parkchen> oo
<ActionParsnip> sattu941: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+terminal+shortcuts&kp=1    top link is what I gave you
<ActionParsnip> sattu941: its terminal, bash only interprets the commands you give afaik
<MonkeyDust> aw! duckduckgo! :)
<sattu941> ActionParsnip: no because, i've seen these work in mysql prompt, puTTY etc..
<ActionParsnip> indeed B)
<MonkeyDust> i thought i was the only one who uses that
<ActionParsnip> I use that and google, helps solve stuff fast
<secretaria> não estou conseguindo acessar a comunidade  portuguesa me ajudem
<Pici> secretaria: /join #ubuntu-br
<secretaria> não aprece
<secretaria> ninguem quando acessa la
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: its not terminal-base its coming directly from bash
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i see, learning every day
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: me too .)
<iceroot> llutz: thx for the info about the ram-usage in pae
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: best way, i'd hate to know everything
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: there are so many things you cant know
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: e.g. key-kombinations in emacs... :)
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: nano here for me, simple and easy
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: you are really a nano-user?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: yeah, and tee ;)
<andygraybeal> ActionParsnip, i still ove your nickname.
<andygraybeal> i wish i thought of it for mine ;P
<ActionParsnip> andygraybeal: its an old harry hill joke :)
<andygraybeal> aah i don't know
<andygraybeal> i will google
<doritoDan> When is the next LTS?
<_ruben> next april
<somsip> doritoDan: 12.04
<deej1976> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<deej1976> !next
<somsip> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<andygraybeal> yay, i can't wait for 12.04 :)))
<mikeg3> Hi I am running Ubuntu 11.10 in a Parallels 7 VM in Mac OS X Lion.  I just installed it and can't get a root prompt in terminal.  What is the default password supposed to be?
<nhocht> ./ join ## english
<Guest6715> and comes
<Guest6715> with gnome3?
<iceroot> doritoDan: the next lts will have 5 yeras support, not only 3 (desktop edition)
<nhocht> VPN on ubuntu
<deej1976> !root | mikau
<ubottu> mikau: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<andygraybeal> OT omg ActionParsnip: "i keep bees, not for the honey but for the fur" hilarious..   okay i will stop being OT.
<deej1976> !root | mike3g
<ubottu> mike3g: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * deej1976 going to hide
<Guest6715> next ubuntu comes with gnome 3?
<iceroot> Guest6715: yes
<iceroot> Guest6715: like 11.10
<Guest6715> thanks
<iceroot> Guest6715: and 11.04 comes with gnome3 too (imo)
<nhocht> are you talking about 11.10?
<doritoDan> iceroot: Okay.
<nhocht> not bad
<doritoDan> somsip: Okay, thanks.
<Guest6715> seriusly? lol
<compdoc> Guest6715, its not gnome3, its Unity. they are different
<iceroot> compdoc: unity is a shell for gnome3
<compdoc> its not the gnome3 shell
<iceroot> compdoc: i never said that
<deej1976> !notuntuy | guest6715, compdoc
<iceroot> compdoc: but gnome-shell is in the repos, so 12.04 is coming with gnome3
<deej1976> !notunity | guest6715, compdoc
<ubottu> guest6715, compdoc: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Guest6715> ah
<compdoc> gnome-shell isnt gnome3 either - at least currently
<iceroot> compdoc: gnome-shell is the real gnome3
<compdoc> not the one that comes with 11.10
<deej1976> compdoc, install gnome-shell and switch session, ta da, gnome3
<compdoc> I have installed it on a few systems
<compdoc> I didnt like Unity, although they seem to be fixing it lately
<MonkeyDust> compdoc  12.04 comes with myUnity, a config tool
<illousionary> O:-)
<compdoc> cool
<Yanch0> guys anyone managing to fix the 'Calling Stale Broker' problem on a windows 7 client when trying to synch to ubuntu one ?
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: its in a ppa for oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Yanch0: windows is supported in ##windows
<Yanch0> ActionParsnip, but the problme lies with ubuntu one client
<ActionParsnip> Yanch0: yes, under windows, not ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Yanch0  windows treats the client differently
<Yanch0> ActionParsnip, ok sorry then :)
<deej1976> Yanch0: try asking #ubuntuone
<faryshta> do you know if I can play kinect on Ubuntu?
<Yanch0> thats even better deej1976  - cheers
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: ive seen videos of people using the device in ubuntu
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, how?
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  http://www.instructables.com/id/Hooking-up-a-Kinect-to-your-Computer-Using-Ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/kinect-ubuntu-jedi-obviously/
<Deathbringer> Hey
<Deathbringer> how can i disable gdm? (i want just a terminal and to type startx to start xorg)
<ratz_> hi folks
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, ActionParsnip thanks.
<deej1976> !text | Deathbringer
<ubottu> Deathbringer: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ratz_> i have accidently deleted some files and i need them back. how can i get them back??? please help
<Myrtti> ratz_: most probably you don't, depending on how you deleted them
<Deathbringer> deej1976, what if i want to change the login manager to something else/
<MonkeyDust> ratz_  there'z photorec
<ratz_> i used "rm *.txt"
<deej1976> Deathbringer: Thats a different question, What manager do you want ?
<Deathbringer> deej1976, kdm
<MonkeyDust> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<ratz_> MonkeyDust: will it help me recover my files?
<deej1976> Deathbringer, try  sudo apt-get install kdm ? and select kdm if prompted
<MonkeyDust> ratz_  see previous line
<helly^> Hello guys. I tried to upgrade ubuntu from 10.04 to 11.04 via ssh. It went OK and I rebooted. But I could not reconnect... So I went to the server and I saw that it would not boot (disc no ready .. ) I tried to mount it, but "it" will not accept the root password. So I booted Ubuntu live cd, but I cant access the disc. I'm wondering if I was a smartass and encrpyted it..
<ratz_> MonkeyDust: kk
<Myrtti> helly^: how did you try to upgrade?
<varun06> Alt+Tab is not working on my Ubuntu 11.10
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, ActionParsnip I readed both articles. They are about the drivers but is it possible to play there?
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  haven't tried, so can't tell
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, thanks.
<skilz> How do I chose what GDM theme I want to use?
<davex__> why does ubuntu unity have about 15 different libraries with 2 source files in each one?
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  try it and you know, it makes you the expert - don't forget to backup your data, first, if you're afraid to ruin your system
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: play in what way?
<ActionParsnip> skilz: I believe there is a login manager icon in dash
<faryshta> ActionParsnip,  play like putting dvd's and playing them.
<skilz> ActionParsnip, Im not using gnome
<Deathbringer> if i want kubuntu i can run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and then i will have the same thing as kubuntu if i choose kde on login manager?
<funkymonk> I'm using filezilla in windows to connect my ubuntu box. it connects but then times out when trying to retrieve the listing directory
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: so you want to play xbox 360 games in ubuntu?
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, I am asking about kinect games. Are there any games that run on ubuntu? I mean x-box games.
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, yes, you explained better than myself.
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: 1. The games are proprietary   2. Your system is no where near opwerful enough to play the games
<ActionParsnip> *powerful
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, damn, will need to buy the xbox then.
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: I don't even think an emulator exists yet, or would be any good
<funkymonk> ActionParsnip: not for xbox360
<funkymonk> maybe original xbox
<Flamekebab> Anyone got a simple guide for setting up a mail server?
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, thanks for the response, I will check on xbox prices.
<llutz> Flamekebab: for a full featured mta https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix   if you just want to send some mails from scripts  http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/17/howto-configure-msmtp-to-work-with-gmail-on-linux/
<qcjn> hi, anyone knows how to create a launcher for a homemade script in the unity bar ?
<ActionParsnip> qcjn: you can create a .desktop in /usr/share/application to run the script and it will appear in dash and you can drag it to the unity bar
<petersdf_> being a newbe will someone help me install drivers permissions locations etc.
<petersdf_> I have linux drivers on my desktop but dont know heree to put them
<BluesKaj> petersdf_, which drivers and what are they for?
<qcjn> ActionParsnip i tried that , but then the one on the desktop stays to ? and if i delete the one on the desktop, then the one in the unity bar dissapears to ?
<petersdf_> wireless network usb  RAlink  RT2870
<keda87> anyone, what is alternate software of m$ visio in ubuntu?, i'm using maverick
<keda87> anyone, what is alternate software of m$ visio in ubuntu?, i'm using maverick
<helly^> nvm.. Just a LVM f*up
<keda87> anyone, what is alternate software of m$ visio in ubuntu?, i'm using maverick
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| keda87
<ubottu> keda87: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> !repeat | keda87
<keda87> ok :)
<MonkeyDust> is maverick still supported?
<qcjn> ok, using alacarte worked well. Put it there, then from unity application menu, just drag to the bar
<llutz> yes
<LiNuX`sup> is anyone familiar with permissions when running ubuntu 11.10 using bootcamp on a mac? Anytime I try to access document or desktop folders for my user on the macintosh HD I get a permission error and not even and option to enter the login info
<petersdf_> I have linux drivers  for RaLink USB wireless RT2870 on my desktop but dont know where  to put them
<skilz> How can I disable graphical boot and login?
<BluesKaj> petersdf_, usually the executable goes in /usr/bin , but you probly have to extract the driver if it's in .gz  file or some such
<skilz> I want text boot and login
<llutz> !nox | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<e_t_> LiNuX`sup: open a terminal, "sudo su" to root, navigate to your Mac files and run "ls -l" to see what the UID is on your Mac files. The default user in Ubuntu has UID 1000, it's probably something different for Mac.
<petersdf_> thanks I'll try that and yep they are extracted.
<skilz> llutz, Thats not permanent is it?
<LiNuX`sup> yes I think mac uses 501
<LiNuX`sup> how do I change this
<llutz> skilz: either edit /etc/default/grub to make it permanent or disable start of gdm/lightdm in /etc/init
<devilldj> igyu\
<jenablinsky> hey
<devilldj> hey
<jenablinsky> sup?
<jenablinsky> what's up?
<kavurt> it seems skype has dependency issues on oneiric
<e_t_> LiNuX`sup: open /etc/passwd in an editor (must be root), find the line for your user, change the 1000's you see to what Mac uses. Be sure that you then chown your home directory to the same or you won't have a lot of fun in Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> petersdf_, also in order to load the driver , open a terminal and do , sudo modprobe rt2870
<LiNuX`sup> sounds messy. I think I'll just suck it up and boot into the mac os... vomit while seeing osx and while cleaning my mess move my folders to another directory
<e_t_> For safety, log in on one of the consoles (Ctrl-Alt-F1 -- F6), then su to root there. This will let you reverse anything that goes wrong.
<LiNuX`sup> thanks for the help though e_t_
<MegaDavor> Hi all. :)
<instructor> Q. I need to add an Ubuntu machine to a windows server 2008 domain.  I'm not sure where to point the ubuntu machine to the domain machine after i set the dns
<petersdf_> modprobe did not find the drivers, and I am having a hard time putting the files in usr.bin they dont copy.paste
<deej1976> keda87: dia is possible the closest equivalent
<compdoc> instructor, you use the 2008 server to provide dns? not sure what you mean
<compdoc> you want the ubuntu machine to join the domain?
<Flamekebab> llutz, is there no simpler guide? I followed that one and it doesn't seem to have worked. I've no idea why though
<labassistant> compdoc: Yes
<compdoc> thats fairly difficult
<llutz> Flamekebab: which guide? what error?
<BluesKaj> petersdf_, you have to use root permissions
<e_t_> labassistant: look at the package "sadms". It's pretty good at joining Ubuntu to AD.
<Flamekebab> llutz, this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and currently no particular error. I'm trying to access the mail server using Thunderbird and despite having a suitable user account on the server it's not accepting the details
<petersdf_> I am a NEWBEE how do I use root permissions ??
<labassistant> e_t_: thanks I will
<llutz> Flamekebab: check logs /var/log/mail.*
<MonkeyDust> !info sadms| labassistant
<ubottu> 'labassistant' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<deej1976> !root | petersdf_
<ubottu> petersdf_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MonkeyDust> !info sadms
<ubottu> sadms (source: sadms): integrate a machine in an Active Directory environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.15.repack-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2531 kB, installed size 5564 kB
<Flamekebab> llutz, there doesn't seem to be one
<llutz> Flamekebab: grep err /etc/rsyslog.d/postfix.conf
<Flamekebab> llutz, no output
<compdoc> labassistant, linux file permissions and windows file permissions arent very close. Windows server comes with a software package for Unix permissions that you have to add. But thats only the start of the work you have to do. There's websites you can google
<olivier__> Hi there
<BluesKaj> petersdf_, alt+F2 , gksudo nautilus /usr/bin paste the executable there , altho I'm not sure if that's the correct path for a wfif driver ...can someone help us here ?
<BluesKaj> wifi driver
<llutz> Flamekebab: check your (r)syslogd config
<BluesKaj> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> petersdf_, read above
<llutz> Flamekebab: check http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html       and http://www.postfix.org/docs.html          postfix is perfectly documented
<Flamekebab> When you say "perfectly" do you mean for someone with a great many years of configuring and admining servers exclusively from the command line?
<llutz> Flamekebab: setting up mailservers always needs a lot of knowledge, so yes
<MonkeyDust> Flamekebab  please add the name of the person you are addressing in your comments
<olivier__> Am I the only one that has issues with shutdowns involving smbfs ? As a matter of fact, my Pcs take minutes to shutdown instead of seconds, and they seem to hang on the samba folders unmounting.
<llutz> Flamekebab: btw how did you try to connect to postfix from thuunderbird? postfix is NOT a pop/imap-server
<wh1zz0> Guys please is there a way I can upload a tar file from within ssh to another remote server?
<Flamekebab> llutz, I have dovecot installed too
<wh1zz0> Not wget download this time.. I'm talking uploading
<Flamekebab> llutz, it just seems bizarrely difficult compared to, say, setting up a Mumble server
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0  you mean scp?
<anand> \EXIT
<olivier__> Does someone know how to properly unmount smbfs folders at shutdown ?
<llutz> Flamekebab: grep log_path /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf         check logs
<ksbalaji> What has come to synaptic? As soon as I start synaptic, my 10.04 LTS stalls!
<wh1zz0> MonkeyDust: Like I login to a shell and I wish to save a .tar.gz file to another server.. what command do I use, how can I achive this please?
<wh1zz0> achieve*
<compdoc> olivier__, samba?
<RaTTuS> wh1zz0 look at scp file user@server:location or rsync
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0  scp == copy over ssh
<MonkeyDust> or rsync, idd
<RaTTuS> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ksbalaji> I´ve to reboot everytime synaptic stalls 10.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> petersdf_, run, iwconfig , in a terminal , what does it show?
<skilz> How can I disable plymouth? when I try and remove it, it wants to remove 500mb os software
<skilz> s/os/of
<drunk_rambler> needed tips on how to start contributing to open source
<olivier__> compdoc : yes samba is the service managing the shared folders. But my problem is within the client, not the server (as far as I know)
<deej1976> ksbalaji: Do you receive any error if you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<compdoc> Ive never had to unmount them. I just shut down
<BluesKaj> petersdf_, pastebin the output
<wh1zz0> RaTTuS: So, assuming I wish to take it to my ftp server this would this work or be correct?.. e.g       scp file.tar.gz ftp://user:pass@127.0.0.1     ?
<compdoc> olivier__, whats the problem?
<llutz> Flamekebab: maybe this helps you too, just skip the squirrelmail stuff http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-mail-server-setup-with-postfix-dovecot-sasl-squirrel-mail.html
<Tech-1> drunk_rambler:  hot the paypal button
<petersdf_> iwconfig shows no extentions  and sorry what is pastebin
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0  rather try scp file user@remote_ip
<Flamekebab> llutz, I'll take a look
<ksbalaji> deej1976, I use only GUI update manager, software centre and synaptic for my jobs. I do not use commands. Do I try now?
<deej1976> ksbalaji: Just try that command to see if any error messages are generated
<olivier__> compdoc : At shutdown, the system hangs for several minutes. The logs are showing it's waiting for the smb shares to unmount. Manually they can be unmounted without any problem.
<llutz> Flamekebab: but whatever you do, make sure your logging is ok, without logs you hardly will find out what's going wrong
<drunk_rambler> hot the paypal button?
<Tech-1> hit
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> if I am mounting an external drive and I want all users to be able to read from it, but only want 2 of the users to be able to write to it how can I Make this happen?
<ksbalaji> It did its job and quit smoothly.
<drunk_rambler> don't quite get you.
<ksbalaji> deej1976, job went smooth.
<labassistant> thanks I'm readin up on sadms right now
<skilz> How can I disable plymouth? when I try and remove it, it wants to remove 500mb os software
<compdoc> olivier__, I have never seen that. I dont think its normal
<BluesKaj> !who petersdf_
<deej1976> ksbalaji: Do you receive any error if you run "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<Rushing> i was accessing a samba share on my ubuntu server 11 fine yesterday, but i rebooted today and now when i try to login (from windows explorer) it won't accept my username/password
<BluesKaj> !who |petersdf_
<ubottu> petersdf_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<new2net> When I log in it says "You have 1 new mail" How do I check it?
<olivier__> compdoc: I don't thing either, but it happens on at least two of my 10.04 boxes
<llutz> new2net: mail
<new2net> llutz, is that in mailutils?
<RaTTuS> skilz you cannot - why do you want to
<llutz> new2net: or bsd-mailx
<ksbalaji> deej1976, I do not want to upgrade - I prefer LTS!
<compdoc> olivier__, try #samba, and if you find out, let me know
<mugwort13> anyone know the name of the ubuntu installer?   Like what I would search for in synaptic?
<olivier__> compdoc: can you try to do the same, just to see whether it's a general issue or specific to me ?
<ksbalaji> deej1976, does not that command start upgrading? I prefer to stay with LTS please.
<Rushing> anyone have any ideas on my issue above?
<compdoc> olivier__, unfortunately, with different hardware and whomever installed it, it can be many problems
<Tech-1> it dont ksbalaji  it upgrades packages only
<deej1976> ksbalaji: It only updates the current distribution, it will not update to 11.xx ( that command is do-release-upgrade )
 * wh1zz0 Im trying to use scp but my intention is not to copy it to another shell, I'm tyring to send it to an ftp host
 * wh1zz0 please how cn I achieve this?
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: does scp connect to ftp services?
<deej1976> ftp ftphost
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: afaik, scp only connects to sftp
<deej1976> put filename.tar.gz
<olivier__> compdoc: It happens on very different machines here. One has only to setup a smbfs mount in fstab, and see if it slows the shutdown
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: nautilus can connect to FTP servers and appear as a folder, you can copy stuff that way
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> if I am mounting an external drive and I want all users to be able to read from it, but only want 2 of the users to be able to write to it how can I Make this happen?
<provau> #list
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> !list provau
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0  you can also use an nfs connection
<BluesKaj> wh1zz0,  scp /home/user/filetobecopied user@RemoteIP:/home/user
<compdoc> olivier__, oh, I see. smbfs. a file system. I use ext3/4
<compdoc> for samba shares
<Kazem> hi every body
<drunk_rambler> need help getting started with open source contribution. anyone that can give me leads ?
<Kazem> :D
<deej1976> wh1zz0: nautilus can also connect to sftp/ssh as well
<ksbalaji> deej1976, result last line :0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. smooth?
<wh1zz0> ActionParsnip: To better understand me.. On my machine, local machine, I do not have an SSH server set up. Meaning others can not ssh into my box from remote. But I can ssh into any server I wish. Now I'm currently logged in via ssh in my friend's server and I wish to transfer the folder to my PC
<deej1976> So it's updating ok.
<compdoc> olivier__, I dont think Ive ever used or seen smbfs
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: so copying from the server to your system?
<wh1zz0> Exactly
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: do you have a desktop OS?
<olivier__> compdoc: it's very handy for managing samba shares that have to be automatically mounted
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: or is it all cli?
<wh1zz0> Yes
<wh1zz0> But I want to do this via CLI
<ksbalaji> deej1976, now about synaptic. Nowadays I am worried to start it. It stalls everything.
<MonkeyDust> drunk_rambler  start here http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: then connect to the SSHFS on the remote system, and copy and paste the files to your home folder
<compdoc> olivier__, I use smb.conf - not as handy, I bet
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: ahhhh
<wh1zz0> Because I'm logged in via SSH to that server via terminal
<deej1976> wh1zz0: username@servername:/path/to/file localcopyname
<drunk_rambler> thanks...  i don't know how to tag users
<deej1976> wh1zz0: scp ^^
<ksbalaji> deej1976, I also remember that update manager once stalled everything.
<bastidrazor> wh1zz0: scp -r folder wh1zz0@yourIP:~/
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Huh?
<wh1zz0> dee I didn't get that
<wh1zz0> bastidrazor: That won't work since my I have no ssh server set up
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: http://superuser.com/questions/166151/scp-to-local-desktop-remote-server
<deej1976> wh1zz0, this will copy a file from the remove server
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: http://txt.binnyva.com/2009/01/scp-copy-from-remote-to-local-system/
<sunson> under what circumstances does the 'shutdown dialog' pop up automatically without having pressed the power button? (the power button connector from the cabinet(case) is NOT connected to the mobo)
<bastidrazor> wh1zz0: your box is ubuntu? if so install openssh-server on it.
<deej1976>  wh1zz0: scp  remote_userid@remote_server:/path/to/file localcopyname
<ActionParsnip> sunson: after a kernel update possibly
<sunson> ActionParsnip: no, it annoyingly keeps popping up
<wh1zz0> bastidrazor: Inalling ssh server will be of no use cuz I have no router
<sunson> like, press-escape, goes away and within 2 seconds comes back
<wh1zz0> bastidrazor: ISP diabled
<wh1zz0> ActionParsnip: From your link... scp -r binnyva@192.168.0.100:/home/binnyva/folder_to_copy
<wh1zz0> ActionParsnip: How can this work without authentication?
<bastidrazor> wh1zz0: have ssh listen on a different port. /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: you'll need ssh keys seting up
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0  you can add keys to the ssh config files
<e_t_> unsecure secure shell?
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0  but that makes it more vulnerable
<wh1zz0> bastidrazor: Don't even think my IP has any open port
<wh1zz0> Lol
<wh1zz0> Even 25 is disabled
<wh1zz0> 80 is blocked
<wh1zz0> 22, filtered/blocked
<nullie> I wonder if someone know, why one of my applications always starts at other workspace
<wh1zz0> ActionParsnip: scp -r binnyva@192.168.0.100:/home/binnyva/folder_to_copy ... so this would work without password
<wh1zz0> ?
<wh1zz0> jeeez
<samba35> i have setup a kvm and installed windows xp as a guest os it was working but when check after 1/2 days it is giving this error
<wh1zz0> grrrr
<bastidrazor> wh1zz0: no, you'll need to enter the password, unless you've setup keys
<samba35> Error starting domain: internal error unable to start guest: char device redirected to /dev/pts/3
<samba35> qemu: could not open disk image /dev/sr0: No medium found
<wh1zz0> Which method are we talking about here
<wh1zz0> ?
<wh1zz0> I'm confused
<compdoc> samba35, you using a block device?
<bastidrazor> wh1zz0: also, the ip you're giving indicates a local server on you LAN..
<helly^> what is the main diffrence between Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop and server?
<e_t_> helly^: server doesn't default-install any GUI.
<samba35> block device ?
<helly^> I can still get all the pacakges that come with the server version for the Desktop edition?
<e_t_> helly^: Yes. There's only one set of Ubuntu packages which all *buntu's use.
<wh1zz0> ActionParsnip: I just tired that scp -r blah .. it didnt work
<helly^> Ok, thanks.
 * wh1zz0 please what easy method is there to go about this.. This is killing me,. gosh, just to upload a single file.. Jeez
<asif> how can I install mate in ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> asif  you have to add mint repo's, first
<RaTTuS> asif http://www.2buntu.com/2011/11/14/how-to-test-mate-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<asif> MonkeyDust:  how mate is different from gnome 2 btw..?
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a problem with a repo, whenever I do a sudo apt-get update one repository can't get updated, this is what it comes out
<HaPK_PerCar> W: Imposible obtener gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/co.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages  La suma hash difiere
<samba35> compdoc, can u please tell me about block device
<compdoc> samba35, when you created the disk for the windows client, how did you do that? what type of disk?
<samba35> ok
<compdoc> and where is it stored? On a usb stick or what?
<samba35> but i am sorry i really dont know i will try to create another guest and check
<samba35> its store on hardisk
<samba35> guest is on hardisk
<compdoc> samba35, do you have a desktop on the server, or just command line?
<samba35> i am using virt-managet to start guest
<compdoc> I use virt-manager gui
<HaPK_PerCar> Please, I need to fix this repository, this is the error it gives W: Imposible obtener gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/co.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages  La suma hash difiere
<wh1zz0> :(
<samba35> yes same thing i am also using
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0  you're learning it the hard way, one day, you'll be grateful
<bastidrazor>  wh1zz0 elaborate on "didn't work"
<ActionParsnip> HaPK_PerCar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/770124/
<compdoc> samba35, open virt-manager, and right-click the line at the top that says 'localhost (QEMU)" and select Details, then the Storage tab
<llutz> wh1zz0: http://principialabs.com/beginning-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<samba35> ok then
<BluesKaj> wh1zz0,you are ssh'd into the remote server which has to be treated as local at your cli prompt so,  scp -r /pathto/Folder @yourpcIP:/pathtotarget
<html> how do i get puppy linux to install INside a folder first and then have it boot fine with a dual boot on the way
<fmauro> BluesKaj: this will only work if he  has a ssh server running which he doesn't
<fmauro> wh1zz0: can I pm you? I have an idea
<BluesKaj> scp -r /pathto/Folder user@yourpcIP:/pathtotarget
<puff> Pandora's flash player hoses my firefox, is there a more ubuntu-friendly internet music site?
<gulzar> with gnome if we click on a font fle ... a dialog appears and shows the font and option to install it. ( saw in Mint and Ubtunu). Which is that package?
<fmauro> puff: way offtopic but, grooveshark maybe?
<html> puff,  pandroa does work ?
<e_t_> puff: Last.fm has a client app in the repos.
<BluesKaj> fmauro, he'can copy from the server to his machine withtat command
<ActionParsnip> puff: groovsharke maybe
<fmauro> BluesKaj: no he cannot, as he has no openssh-server on his machine
<ActionParsnip> puff: musictube too (costs 9 euros but very worth it)
<BluesKaj> fm he's not serving from his machine
<nbubuntu> hi , would like to know is there any option for ubuntu to check for "Recent view files" ?
<nbubuntu> thanks
<fmauro> BluesKaj: maybe I got it wrong, but from my lastlog I read, he has a remote ssh server, he's currently ssh'd into that, he wishes to transfer a file to his local machine without ssh-server
<Flamekebab> Oh dear gods, why is this so difficult.
<gulzar> Please help . With gnome and KDE if we click on a font fle ... a dialog appears and shows the font and option to install it. ( saw in Mint and Ubtunu). Which is that package?
<MonkeyDust> Flamekebab  because you're learning
<szal> Flamekebab: what exactly is difficult?
<Flamekebab> MonkeyDust, I really don't feel I am. I can't find a guide that can even explain what my domain's MX records should look like
<Flamekebab> They just say "make sure they're right"
<wh1zz0> fmauro: Yes please you can .. llutz: Thanks for the link, I read thru and this just that:: mail:~john$ scp -r videos wh1zz0@192.168.1.2:/home/wh1zz0 .. but the cursor just keeps blinking after pressing the return (enter) key
<Flamekebab> szal, I'm trying to setup a mail server. I find it bizarre that there isn't a load of sensible presets available
<llutz> Flamekebab: create an A-record "mail.yourdomain.com  1.2.3.4"  IP of your mailserver, then MX-record "mail.yourdomain.com"
<Flamekebab> Instead I have to change countless variables (and nothing seems to want to explain why, or what they mean)
<RaTTuS> wh1zz0 - try with one file 1st
<puff> html: pandora works... until it crashes firefox. Even before that, it makes the UI very jerky/laggy (though not the music).
<pandora01> I understand
<llutz> wh1zz0: 192.168.1.2 has sshd running?
<BluesKaj> fmauro, the server is installed by default if he installed ssh on his pc
<MonkeyDust> Flamekebab  with tasksel (task select), you can choose mail server, but take care, you're asked a lot of questions
<Flamekebab> llutz, that apparently was omitted from every accursed guide thus far
<tlu> hi, is it possible to start daemon (e.g. tomcat), but it should start for specific user (not root)?
<compdoc> olivier__, this is from the samba.org website: "smbfs has not been maintained in the last few years. Instead, development has been focused on another implementation of the CIFS protocol in the kernel. "
<wh1zz0> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.2 port 22: Operation timed out
<wh1zz0> lost connection
<Flamekebab> MonkeyDust, when I tried that it just said "100%" and then closed
<wh1zz0> That's the error I got
<llutz> wh1zz0: 192.168.1.2 has sshd running?
<llutz> Flamekebab: thats DNS not smtp, so why should they mention? ;)
<diatomaceous> Can I remove the global menu bar from my secondary monitor? I really don't want it there :)
<Flamekebab> llutz, you explained it in a single sentence. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to explain it like that instead of "make sure they're right"
<gulzar> Please help . With gnome and KDE if we click on a font fle ... a dialog appears and shows the font and option to install it. ( saw in Mint and Ubtunu). Which is that package?
<html> puff i think its the flash player,, i have been having trouble with mine
<wh1zz0> llutz:   I already have openssh-client and openssh-server installed
<szal> gulzar: are you schizophrenic, or is that majestic plural? ;)
<llutz> wh1zz0: can you "ssh wh1zz0 @192.168.1.2"
<szal> gulzar: and what is a 'fle'?
<MonkeyDust> pluralis maiestatis
<rlex> how do you buy umbongo?
<llutz> wh1zz0: can you "ssh wh1zz0@192.168.1.2"?
<gulzar> szal: ops.. its 'file'
<lunatichead> I have a problem, I recently brought a Toshiba TV with VGA conection, I connected my Laptop running Mint12.... The display for the TV does not go above 1240*768 the TV is 24 inch...
<olivier__> compdoc: actually, it's cifs that is declared in fstab, not smbfs
<MonkeyDust> !mint| lunatichead
<ubottu> lunatichead: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shomon> hi, I'm mounting a drive via ssh on my desktop, so it's in "places", but after a while I get a DBus NoReply error. How do I mount it properly without having to log out and in?
<shomon> I should say it also works fine when launched. this happens after a while.
<MonkeyDust> shomon  use nfs
<lunatichead> I have a Ubuntu 11.10 as well tried it with that ... Had the same problem..
<rlex> hello, zealots
<MonkeyDust> !nfs| shomon
<ubottu> shomon: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<deej1976> lunatichead: Does the monitor/tv support a resolution higher than that, have you checked the manual
<lunatichead> Yes it does
<BluesKaj> wh1zz0, install openssh-server on your pc if it isn't already
<lunatichead> Tested it with a windows machine it detects correctly
<shomon> thanks MonkeyDust but this I only have access via ssh :(
<html> puff ?
<MonkeyDust> shomon  install nfs-kernel
<lunatichead> Read about Xander but I am not sure HOw I could use it
<shomon> MonkeyDust, why install nfs? I want to sort out this DBus error, not switch to a whole new system?
<skilz> how do I show the list of ppa's added?
<skilz> so I can edit/delete
<BluesKaj> fmauro,  sorry , I'm mistaken , I was assuming he had the ssh-server installed ..
<MonkeyDust> skilz  ubuntu-tweak has that option
<skilz> is there a file like /etc/apt/sources.list
<llutz> skilz: grep -ri ppa /etc/apt/*
<fmauro> BluesKaj: don't sweat it man. Happens to me too.
<puff> html: Quite probably.
<puff> html: Quite probably the flash player, but any way you slice it, I have work to do and I just want something to drown out the distractions :-(.
<html> puff,  so have you u updated it?
<puff> html: I'm trying Grooveshark (currently listening to _I'm An Adult Now_ by The Pursuit of Happiness).
<html> puff,  you got a deskop ?
<BluesKaj> fmauro, i think it's quite simple , all he needs is to configure the server and permissions/pws
<Scrivener> Using Ubuntu 11.10, I minimized a Chrome window and cannot get it back. It had a video running, so I still hear the sound from it, but using the Chrome icon in the launcher only opens new Chrome windows. I cannot get any minimized ones back. Why is this?
<puff> html: both flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-downloader:i386 are up to date.
<fmauro> BluesKaj: yeah, I'm currently pm'ing him , he has no authority over NAT-traversals, but we're just rsyncing the stuff know from the remote server
<fmauro> *now
<ServerTechLaptop> my floppy is not being read by the floppy drive in the system?
<puff> html: I don't see anything in "dpkg -L flashplugin-installer" or "dpkg -L flashplugin-downloade:i386" that looks like a bin.
<html> puff,  go to youtube and open 3 videos at the same time ,, tell me what happens
<puff> html: desktop?
<html> yres
<lunatichead> Any Ideas, how to get it working.. or check for any logs to further troubleshoot
<puff> html: You gonna crash my browser? :-).
<puff> html: I have a laptop, the GUI has a desktop.
<html> yes, what do you have for specs?
<puff> html: thinkpad t520, i7, 8GB of ram.
<puff> html: but crappy video support (I curse nvidia and all of their tribe).
<puff> html: So I'm using the onboard intel video.
<puff> html: So, now I have three youtube videos playing simultaneously.
<Scrivener> I'll give it 5 minutes and then repost my question ;)
<Scrivener> Since this channel moves so fast...
<html> puff tHANKS  that helps ,  brb to ask all knowing google  about this , (sigh* and i hope i dont find my pic somewhere
<manoj> Hi
<html> Scrivener,  well theres been times its gone so fast you BEST be really good at reading atleast
<Scrivener> Heheh.
<tlu> Hi, Can anyone help? My question is: Is it possible to start daemon (e.g. tomcat configured in /etc/rc*.d), but it should start for specific user (not root) e.g. user 'tlu'?
<Scrivener> Mind if I repost now?
<Scrivener> I'm researching the issue on google still...
<Scrivener> Not coming across much that's exactly the same yet.
<Scrivener> I did in one case, but the solution wasn't really a solution.
<ServerTechLaptop> anyone? when i click detect media on the floppy drive the light on the floppy drive lights up but that's it.
<puff> tlu: Yes, that should be possible.
<tlu> puff: Where could I read about that? What keywords to search in Google?
<puff> tlu: However, note that if only root processes can atach to ports 1024 or lower, so if yuo want to use port 80 you'lll have to set up a port forwarder.
<bubbles|> hi
<Scrivener> Alright -- I did find a solution. Super-W will work to get my chrome window back...
<Scrivener> But I'd still like to know why it simply disappears when minimized to launcher.
<Scrivener> And using the launcher icon only opens new winwos.
<bubbles|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix <- why doesn't postfix ask me for the certificate password like apache here?
<Scrivener> windows*
<puff> tlu: Try: tomcat "not as root" rc.d
<manoj> I am not much familiar with ubuntu, I am having problem with my sony vaio laptop, camera is not working after installing chees also
<puff> tlu:  The generic mechanism is setuid, but I'm not sure that's helpful.  #tomcat is probably a better channel for this question, too.
<deej1976> !webcam | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tlu> puff: thanks, will try tomcat channel. Also will look at port forwarding!
<gulzar> szal: anything?
<Scrivener> Using Ubuntu 11.10, I minimized a Chrome window and cannot get it back. It had a video running, so I still hear the sound from it, but using the Chrome icon in the launcher only opens new Chrome windows. I cannot get any minimized ones back without using Super-W. Why is this?
<sparr> Sometimes I can't get to menu bars in 11.10, the top bar stays the titlebar when I hover it or press Alt, the only change being the close/min/max buttons. How can I fix that?
<joesuffceren> I'm using Ubuntu Rescue Remix to attempt to recover an HFS+ partition (ideally) or to do some file carving if I have to. The drive is a 1TB usb(sata) drive, and does not seem to be suffering any physical damage. I can see one small FAT partition (EFI stuff) and a large HFS partition. the HFS partition will mount just fine but doesn't seem to have any data  on it (looks like a MacOS "skeleton" fold
<joesuffceren> er structure)
<Scrivener> Chrome also never shows an indication that it has been used (i.e. no little white arrows by it showing that it's in active use).
<puff> tlu: Also, check out Jason Britain's tomcat packages, they include init scripts and such.  These may have been folded into the ubuntu tomcat packages by now (I think Jason might be the maintainer now).
<joesuffceren> I don't know much/anything about MacOS. The drive belongs to my cousin who was working normally and was suddenly unable to read the disk. I did a quick search with testdisk, and it did not find any partitions other than the two I mentioned above. I then did a deeper search (running now), and it's found 50+ HFS partitions as it's searched
<puff> tlu: Then again, it's been awhile since I looked into this.
<puff> joesuffceren: There's a #macosx channel tha tmight be helpful.
<tlu> puff: tx
<manoj> thanks for the information about web cam.
<joesuffceren> puff: Thanks. I can try that. I don't have a mac, though. I'm trying to recover an HFS partition using URR. You think people in #macosx could help me when I don't have a mac to do recovery on?
<szal> gulzar: for KDE it's KFontView, what Gnome uses I have no idea
<szal> gulzar: and there are no decent font viewers for Linux anyway
<truefx> is there a compiler design channel ?
<szal> gulzar: the Windows properties dialog for fonts is MUCH better in this regard, at least when installing the font properties extension
<truefx> and also os developmend
<gulzar> szal: :( Bye
<mody> hi Guys
<jutnux> \o mody
<mody> How do I make ubuntu launcher horizontal
<mody> ?
<andyn> PLN 300, isn't that around EUR 75?
<jutnux> Download the Ubuntu Tweak Tool
<llutz> andyn: 300.0 PLN = 65.5172089926 EUR
<mody> is it "Advanced settings"
<mody> thats the first in results
<szal> what's PLN?
<andyn> well, looks like #ubuntu solves all my problems
<llutz> andyn: google does too
<llutz> Polish zloty szal
<sipior> llutz: glad you were able to quote that to ten places :-)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pankaj> ok
<pankaj> hiiiiiiiiii
<jutnux> mody: You must download the Ubuntu Tweak Tool.
<mody> How do I do that?
<Tech-1> go to the home page or sourceforge
<pankaj> can any one help me !!!
<mody> I managed
<mody> thanks
<RaTTuS> pankaj what is your problem
<Myrtti> pankaj: not if you don't tell about your problem
<tlu> I have question: If I do have a script which has 'sudo' in it - how can I disable password request when executing that script. I've looked visudo, but could not tweek that script to run without entering password. Any suggestions?
<mody> okay installed  Ubuntu Tweak Tool
<mody> How do I make the launcher horizontal?
<RaTTuS> tlu you don't - run the script as root if you need to
<ActionParsnip> tlu: if you run the script with sudo, all the sudo commands in the script will be ok
<compdoc> tlu, you can try to add the user to the /etc/sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> mody: there is a guide on omgubuntu to put it at the bottom with a hack that breaks some things
<Jack`> i got a question i tryed updating my ubuntu and i gave error message :  w: failed to fetch   ( - 5 - No adress associated with hostname)
<ActionParsnip> Jack`: what was the hostname?
<Jack`> does anyone know how to fix this
<Jack`> duno
<tlu> compdoc: thats what I did, but still no effect
<ActionParsnip> Jack`: then recreate it and let us know, what do you fail to fetch?
<deej1976> tlu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers look the NOPASSWD option
<Jack`> ActionParsnip how do i recreate it
<ActionParsnip> Jack`: run:  sudo apt-get update
<RaTTuS> jack^_ - open a terminal - sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ; sudo apt-get upgrade |pastebinit
<html> puff,  ?
<Jack`> and then
<woozly> guys, I bought brand new Asus Eee PC 1215N, and there was Windows 7 + Express Gate. But I install Ubuntu on new partition and express gate doesn't work :( how to restore express gate?
<ActionParsnip> woozly: you may need to use your restore CDs
<woozly> netbook =)
<Tech-1> it dont come w/cd's lol
<ActionParsnip> woozly: the USB ....
<Tech-1> i have one
<Tech-1> its recovery is on a partition
<woozly> Tech-1, but will it restore Express Gate? I need EG + Ubuntu + W7
<Tech-1> i just wiped the drive and put linux on it, i never bothered w/windoze
<Jack`> pastebin.com/VMnbShqc   and that are just a few lines it my whole source list
<Tech-1> woozly:  xhances are if you restore, it will eliminate linux
<tlu> deej1976: I was looking at that and thats my change - http://pastebin.com/q1bQ6szz
<abhijain> hello everyone
<Tech-1> woozly:  asuse eepc is a great little workhorse w/ubuntu on it.
<abhijain> problem in ubuntu 11.10 installtion on vmware full screen graphics is not visible due to vmware tool
<woozly> Tech-1, yeah
<deej1976> tlu: Does it work ?
<tlu> no
<abhijain> how to run vmware install
<Jack`> RaTTuS    pastebin.com/VMnbShqc
<woozly> how to automatically unlock keyring after start ubuntu?
<tlu> deej1976: loged off, logged in - no effect. I'm sure that the path is right.
<Tech-1> woozly:  just make sure you have atleat 2g ram
<AdvoWork> if ive plugged a USB HD into my ubuntu client pc, but it says that its the wrong FS type, can i format it/fix it so it is?
<deej1976> tlu: Any errors being logged ?
<mody> Hello
<mody> I download ubuntu tweak tool
<mody> now how do I make the launcher menu horizontal?
<pepper> hey
<abhijain> vmware error for full screen mode
<abhijain> how to run vmwaretool in ubuntu
<tlu> deej1976: visudo - exits without any errors. /etc/sudoers - contains my changes.
<Jack`> RaTTuS
<Jack`> RaTTuS are you still here
<RaTTuS> jack^_ - looks funky - dunno http://pastebin.com/VMnbShqc
<ActionParsnip> mody: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-customise-unity-like-never-before/
<pepper> hey guys i have an issue. i have an external cd/drive which is not mounting please assist
<Fixer> !voicespeed
<Jack`> ActionParsnip can you take look at it   http://pastebin.com/VMnbShqc
<RaTTuS> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/apt-get-install-command-is-not-able-to-fetch-packages-from-ubuntu-repositary-806674/ jack^_ ?
<bubbles|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix <- why doesn't postfix ask me for the certificate password like apache here?
<deej1976> tlu, and it prompts when you run the command?
<RaTTuS> try the open DNS option
<tlu> deej1976: yes
<pepper> i am unable to mount external cd/drive on usb
<puff> html: Heya.
<puff> joesuffceren: Good question, dunno, but there might well be somebody there who knows both mac and linux.
<RaTTuS> pepper - unplug it , tail -f /var/syslog , plug it back in
<shgadwa> My computer here is not working right... I cannot access most of /var because it says read only file system.
<pepper> ok let me try  that
<shgadwa> First I was unable to boot it up, then  I ran fsck on it. Now it boots up but as read only.
<shgadwa> Any ideas?
<compdoc> shgadwa, theres an option in fstab that mounts a filesystem in readonly mode when theres a problem
<shgadwa> So, disable that option?
<ActionParsnip> Jack`: have you tried a different source server?
<compdoc> no, open disk util, and look at the SMART data. see if it says the disk is healthy (green)
<Jack`> ActionParsnip how do i change server
<llutz> shgadwa: better to check _why_ it mounts ro
<MetaGod> I have a problem with flash on my ubuntu 9.10, for example if i look on a youtube video and load up another site or what ever, its like a 30% chance the video will poof and become white. as if no flash is active
<shgadwa> Just a hunch but I think my hard drive is going bad.
<MetaGod> any ideas anyone?
<abhijain> Is there any one who can help me for full screen resoulution help for ubuntu 11.10 on vmware
<RaTTuS> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pepper> tail -f is giving me an error that it is indefinitly in effective
<abhijain> I dont know how to run vmware tool on linux ubuntu 11.10
<BarkingFish> shgadwa: if you check your fstab, you may find the disk you're having trouble with has the option  errors=remount-ro  attached to it.  You might want to check the drive over at reboot, which I believe you can force through fsck.
<compdoc> shgadwa, open disk util, and look at the SMART data. see if it says the disk is healthy (green) see if it has reallocated sectors
<Jack`> ActionParsnip how do i change server
<RaTTuS> abhijain see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bastidrazor> Jack`: software sources > download from > find best server
<MetaGod> Ok it possible i am using 32bit flash, so i will try to install 64bit, But a question, do i need to uninstall the prior 32bit or will the 64 bit one override it?
<Jack`> bastidrazor check query
<pepper> RaTTus:when i  run the commands it gives me this warning. ail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<Jack`> RaTTuS any more ideas
<lighta> is there a irc chan support for rapidsvn ?
<Jack`> RaTTuS any more ideas
<Pici> !alis | lighta
<ubottu> lighta: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<RaTTuS> jack^_ no sorry
<RaTTuS> backj in 20 mins
<Jack`> okey
<_calum> Hi. I accidentally installed Ubuntu alongside windows 7, I want it in its own partition. How do I remove that installation?
<AdvoWork> if ive plugged a USB HD into my ubuntu client pc, but it says that its the wrong FS type, can i format it/fix it so it is?
<SmartTowel> Logged in this morning, and my virtual monitor taskbar is stuck at the top.  And yes, I did try right clicking it and moving it but the right click doesn't make any menu appear.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Jack`> SmartTowel try draging it
<html> puff have you tried lastfm?
<Jack`> click with your mouse an drag it
<joesuffceren> puff: thanks for the recommendation. have asked, now, there and here. Hopefully someone who is familiar with HFS and recovery tools can help me in one of the channels.
<Arizona_Bay> there isnt skype for ubuntu 11.10?
<Arizona_Bay> O_O
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: sure there is
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, there is but you need to get it from the skype website
<_calum> I assumed when I did the alongside windows 7 install it would put an uninstall icon in Win7, but it didn't. What do I do now?
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: grab the deb from www.skype.com
<SmartTowel> Jack, tried.
<Arizona_Bay> im there, the only versions available are for 10.04
<_Marcus> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-skype-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-3264-bit
<jack^_> dammit. imposter
<jack^_> hehe
<Arizona_Bay> and there isnt a version in the software center
<SmartTowel> its almost like its locked
<_Marcus> Try that Arizona_Bay
<Arizona_Bay> alright
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, i dont think its in the repos or software center
<webnet> the 10.04 will work fine Arizona_Bay
<Arizona_Bay> 64 bit or 32 bit?
<SmartTowel> JACK, im using gnome with no effects.
<SmartTowel> gnome 2
<Jack`> jack^_ you talking to me
<Jack`> :P
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: for software centre, you need to enable partner repo
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, are you 32 or 634 bit ubuntu
<webnet> ??
<webnet> *64 bit
<Jack`> SmartTowel my ideas just ran out
<Jack`> :P
<SmartTowel> yes, to Jack'
<SmartTowel> lol
<Jack`> :P
<Arizona_Bay> Webnet I have no idea i know that i had 64 bit with windows 7
<SmartTowel> its not a big deal, but minimizing a window and seeing go up is just unnatural
<SmartTowel> its annoying me lol
<Arizona_Bay> ill try 64 bit
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, open terminal and run this
<webnet> uname -m
<_calum> wait, think I've solved my issue
<webnet> i fyou see x86_64 you have 64 bit
<_calum> never mind :)
<webnet> Arizona_Bay, my last msg was for you
<dijonyummy> is there a way to find out what may have caused kernel panic after i reboot
<scsheep> anyone know how to solve the issue of data not being copied to a clip board when cutting and pasting ?
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: Ive seen softwzare centre install 32bit skype on 64bit ubuntu before
<scsheep> only started being a problem on the 11.04 update
<ActionParsnip> scsheep: do you have parcellite installed and running?
<html> puff lastfm, spotify iheart radio
<OerHeks> scsheep, i noticed this too, with a adblock-thingy enabled in chromium, it is called a protection.
<webnet> ActionParsnip, yeah im pretty sure (Correct me if im wrong here) installing 32 bit on a 64 bit OS is fine just not the other way around
<scsheep> ActionParsnip: not sure give me a sec
<ActionParsnip> webnet: it is but its good to match arch, especially when 64bit deb exists
<ActionParsnip> scsheep: it sorts al copying and pasting :)
<scsheep> installing it now :D
<webnet> ActionParsnip, yeah. i figured as much.
<webnet> :)
<scsheep> ActionParsnip: thats sorted it thankyou.
<Arizona_Bay> it worked :) thanks
<ActionParsnip> scsheep: np, personally I think it should be default, along with guake
<MonkeyDust> and byobu
<scsheep> used to use Yakuake, havent installed guake
<scsheep> MonkeyDust: id be lost without byobu
<MonkeyDust> scsheep  we understand each other... friend
<MonkeyDust> :p
<ActionParsnip> scsheep: same deal, just GTK based. Yakuake uses Qt
<ActionParsnip> scsheep: tilde is a super light drop down terminal :)
<llutz> a ActionParsnip  tilda
<scsheep> will check it out thankyou
<woozly> guys, how to disable keyring on startup?
<woozly> I don't wanna type password any time I bootup
<ActionParsnip> woozly: set a blank password and it won't bother you
<ActionParsnip> woozly: for the keyring that is
<Deathbringer> hey
<mainecoon> why does a X terminal user not show in who or w list?
<woozly> but where to change a password?
<woozly> ActionParsnip
<mainecoon> I mean when u open up "Terminal" and type who or w, I don't see myself...does anybody know why?
<Deathbringer> why gnome shows my my home folder instead of the desktop folder (on the desktop)?
<compdoc> mainecoon, who do you see?
<mainecoon> compdoc nobody
<mainecoon> if I use xterm then I can see myself logged into a shell though
<compdoc> ssh shows me
<mainecoon> But not when I use Ubuntu "Terminal"
<compdoc> let me log in with vnc
<compdoc> same
<mainecoon> The Ubuntu Terminal is "xfce4-terminal"
<compdoc> ohh, xfce
<kvijayeddy10> hi
<puff> Try who -a
<mainecoon> but how to get "w" to work?
<mainecoon> And can u explain the mechanism of why it doesnt show the terminal user?
<woozly> Guys, does Ubuntu has way to change between spaces
<woozly> by 2/3 fingers on touchpad?
<puff> mainecoon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75333/why-doesnt-w-or-who-command-show-all-logged-in-users
<woozly> like in macos
<puff> woozly: Spaces?
<woozly> mm..
<puff> woozly: You mean the virtal desktop stuff?
<woozly> puff, yeah
<puff> woozly: Ctrl-leftarrow, ctr-lrightarrow
<woozly> (
<kvijayeddy10> hdd of 320 gb is  full (  50gb of windows7 +  269gb of  vmware  vmdk file) , im left with 1gb to work.  how can  i switch to ubuntu  now ?
<woozly> I have multitouch touchpad
<puff> woozly:  I lied, ctrl-alt-left and ctr-alt-right
<woozly> o_O
<puff> woozly: Ah, good question, dunno.
<hatim> woozly: you mean like ctrl+alt+right_arrow
<puff> woozly:  I hardly ever use the touchpad myself.
<woozly> :)
<woozly> puff, thanks
<mainecoon> puff: THANX!!
<woozly> hatim, thanks
<puff> woozly: But maybe there's a way to map a touchpad gesture to the same macro.
<annna> hi
<annna> can anyone help me?
<scsheep> thanks for your help guys, im out of here now
<annna> in my programs bar i only see a small icon where there were programs executing
<annna> when i click this icon i expand the programs and can access
<annna> but i would like the other way
<annna> anyone help?
<xaxm> k hello everyone. I need  help with wireless card on ubuntu 10.4 . I have an HP pavilion dv5 1040ev . The wlan button is deactivated and greyed out on the menu. It doesnt work whatsoever, and rfkill unblock all didnt help either. I have to activate it but i dont have an ethernet connection so..
<kvijayeddy10> hi someone help me ...plz
<kvijayeddy10> hdd of 320 gb is  full (  50gb of windows7 +  269gb of  vmware  vmdk file) , im left with 1gb to work.  how can  i switch to ubuntu  now ?
<Jack`> kvijayeddy10 i think you cant :P
<Jack`> but i never tryed it so
<Jack`> :P
<RaTTuS> kvijayeddy10 - 1) buy more HD space or 2) delete some crud
<kvijayeddy10> want to replace windows7 with ubuntu retaining vmdk file (of size 269gb)
<xaxm> Can someone help me with wireless network card?
<yeehaw> External harddrive? Copy it to another server
<yeehaw> ?
<_Marcus> How do I set permissions for a directory and it's directories inside of it from terminal?
<yeehaw> xaxm: Do you see it with iwconfig?
<_Marcus> I want to make it be writable for my FTP user
<xaxm> "yeehaw i dont know. i see it with lspci
<yeehaw> _Marcus: Chown -R user:group *
<xaxm> its just deactivated and the touch button doesnt work.
<RaTTuS> _Marcus sudo chmod -R 777 direcotry for example
<yeehaw> xaxm: iwconfig in terminal
<xaxm> give me a sec
<yeehaw> xaxm: If you see it then you could try iwconfig wlan0 up
<kvijayeddy10> RaT
<mainecoon> puff: how is xfce4-terminal related to LightDM though?
<RaTTuS> kvijayeddy10 usb HD cna help a load ....
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: can full install ubuntu on hdd, keeping old vmdk file (large size) intact on hdd
<RaTTuS> kvijayeddy10 are they on seperate partitions ?
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: 269gb of vmdk will take 4hrs to come back onto hdd from usb drive
<_Marcus> Thank you RaTTuS and yeehaw
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: on single partition now
<perlsyntax> Is there a PPA for python 2.7.2 on ubuntu 10.10?
<kvijayeddy10> ntfs on windows7
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: check the link, handy search
<RaTTuS> kvijayeddy10 your probably out of luck - though making a backup onto exteral HD will save heartache later
<yeehaw> _Marcus: Don't chmod everything to 777 btw, It will become world readable editable
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: already i have vmdk file on usb drive
<perlsyntax> i just look under python 2.7 if i am right.
<mainecoon> Is anyone running 11.10 that can test something real quick please?
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: i can install ubuntu and put vmdk back on hdd from usb drive but it takes 4hrs of time as vmdk file is large size of 269gb
<BarkingFish> _Marcus: you can set those numbers yourself - it's pretty easy.  the first is what root can do, the second is you, and the third is other users.
<RaTTuS> kvijayeddy10 ... ok ... your still out of luck really unless the installer can shrink the extising paration
<davemac> may be a silly question but does 11.10 have wobbly windows yet ?
<llutz> BarkingFish: s/root/owner/
<compdoc> mainecoon, such as?
<BarkingFish> sorry, llutz - apologies
<llutz> BarkingFish: permission are owner-group-everyone
<_Marcus> yeehaw: I didn't, I did "chown -R username /directory" and it worked
<mainecoon> compdoc can u open xfce4-terminal, type w, and tell me if u see yourself..and then repeat with xterm
<Goeland86> guys, I have a serious problem - I wanted to format a partition to install Linux on, and accidentally formatted my data partition instead :( Is there any way I can recover the NTFS partition and my data?
<compdoc> mainecoon, as far as I know, xfce is not a part of 11.10, is it?
<RaTTuS> Goeland86 - probably not .... [well not easily]
<perlsyntax> ?
<BarkingFish> each number's built from adding others together - read is 4, write is 2 and execute is 1.  you add what you want the permission to be, for each one - owner, group and everyone else.
<compdoc> you can install it, but it doesnt come with it
<sipior> Goeland86: gah. if it's already formatted, you're in a fair bit of trouble.
<mainecoon> compdoc I added package Xubuntu-desktop
<compdoc> maybe Im thinking of the worng thing
<yeehaw> Goeland86: Helix, easy recover will sometimes help
<yeehaw> If you didn't write anything to it after that
<perlsyntax> Loook like no one knows thank for the help.
<compdoc> mainecoon, yeah. I use gnome or unity
<_Marcus> I want to make it so that a user can only access a directory and it's directories under it, not / and all of it's directories. How would I do this?
<BarkingFish> llutz: sorry, I'm up to my head with flu and a fever. I can barely see straight, let alone think straight :P
<mainecoon> compdoc But I think it was in regular ubuntu login too..I could be wrong tho
<Goeland86> RaTTuS, sipior it was only a high level format - shouldn't have modified (much) data
<yeehaw> _Marcus, that's done with chown
<Goeland86> yeehaw, helix you say?
<Goeland86> I'll give that a shot
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS:  can i boot from bootable usb of ubuntu and try demo before install, can i at that time could see hdd partition ?
<mainecoon> Isn't XFCE default in regular ubuntu as well?
<_Marcus> yeehaw: What do you mean?
<siavoshkc> DO NOT WRITE ANYTHING ON FORMATED PARTITION
<yeehaw> _Marcus: you chown the directories that the user needs to access to that user with. chown user:group
<RaTTuS> _Marcus sudo chown -R user:group
<sipior>  Goeland86: probably not, but don't expect a complete recovery.
<BarkingFish> siavoshkc: Turn your caps lock off please :)
<RaTTuS> kvijayeddy10 yes you should eb able to see it ...
<sipior> siavoshkc: that would make it difficult to get any work done.
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: if i could see hdd at that time, i will  remove window7 related stuff, it will increase space
<yeehaw> _Marcus: But you will have to create a seperate group for that user, if he's in your standard users he can access every file normal users can
<office3> I set my computer to suspend, and when I just tried to wake it up, it only has a blank screen. What do I do?
<sipior> Goeland86: restoring from backups is vastly cheaper/more reliable/faster
<siavoshkc> sipior: no
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: i will get 51gb free space ( 320gb -269gb = 51gb)
<Goeland86> sipior, well I have a LOT of data, some of it that hasn't made it to backups (like a tarball of my gentoo system)
<RaTTuS> kvijayeddy10 it will be NTFS so not useful for ubuntu
<BarkingFish> office3: which environment are you using? Unity, Gnome, XFCE?  You may just be able to switch to a terminal and restart your display manager
<yeehaw> _Marcus: Also, look at this: http://mpm-itk.sesse.net/
<siavoshkc> use a recovery application
<kvijayeddy10> i willl re-boot and install ubuntu ( choosing install ubuntu sidewise to existing windows paritition ) on free space available
<office3> BarkingFish: gnome I think
<RaTTuS> ok ... time for cake and beer - I may be sometime ....
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: after that can i see windows paritition and vmdk file or not later ?
<Goeland86> sipior, do you think there's any danger if I use windows 7 tools from another partition to recover it?
<sipior> siavoshkc: the point is, you've already done a great deal of writing to a formatted partition. that horse has left the barn.
<Goeland86> I'm flat out of options otherwise
<BarkingFish> right, office3 - try pressing CTRL, ALT & F1 at the same time, and see if you get a terminal pop up
<bolo56> hail !! people of this channel !
<sipior> Goeland86: don't see why there would be.
<jiffe98> there anyway of determining what is driving the load on a machine
<jiffe98> I'm not seeing anything that looks heavier than normal
<victor__> Hello, I have som problems with my 3 mobile broadband. It's the huwai e122. It connects and works for an hour or so, then it starts acting real strange, not loading sites etc. And If I just stay connected, after li 30 mins it starts working again. Any ideas?
<Goeland86> sipior, thanks. I'll give that a shot. I'll bug you if I run into anymore trouble
<sipior> Goeland86: i don't see the problem getting any worse, at any rate :-)
<ActionParsnip> victor__: when it misbehaves, run:  dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<mainecoon> CAN ANYONE RUNNING UBUNTU 11.10 PLEASE TRY TO: open "xfce4-terminal", type "w", and tell me if u see yourself..and then repeat with "xterm" PLEASE
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: my only concern is to save my ass of re-putting large file vmdk ( of size 269gb) onto 320gb hdd ...it takes 4hrs of time
<puff> mainecoon: Are you still on that?
<jiffe98> sitting around 50% idle, still a good amount of memory open
<victor__> Alright, I will try that and see if I can connect again
<jiffe98> disk io doens't seem bad
<BarkingFish> victor__: you may be having network issues, 3 is pretty congested sometimes - you may want to perform a manual roam (look for a better network signal) and try again.
<office3> BarkingFish: I can't get a terminal to pop up
<ActionParsnip> mainecoon: try in #xubuntu too, they will more than likely have xfce4-terminal
<mainecoon> puff Yeah cause what u sent talks about a LightDM issue
<yeehaw> jiff98: ps auxf and see what's being used?
<BarkingFish> what are you on now, office3?
<BarkingFish> As in, how are you connected to us?
<puff> mainecoon: Yes?
<office3> BarkingFish: I'm on another computer nearby
<victor__> But is the same here at work as it is at home, I google search told me it might have to be with the dhcp leasing?
<puff> mainecoon: It might be useful, then, for you to google on something like  "what is lightdm"
<bolo56> which time is christmas in the U.S ?
<victor__> That when the ip is renevewed it doesnt catch ip
<BarkingFish> llutz: Display blanked in a DM, if you switch out to a TTY, it should still come up, right?
<puff> mainecoon: Also, I should point out that you're using xfce because you're using xubuntu-desktop, so #xubuntu might be more helpful.
<mainecoon> puff I tried
<BarkingFish> unless you get to a TTY a different way to us :)
<_Marcus> So I did "sudo chown -R user:group /directory" and the user can still access files in /var and such
<puff> mainecoon: lightDM is a display manager (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM).  It's sort of the underpinnings of the GUI.
<_Marcus> And I created the group already
<puff> mainecoon: So your windowmanager runs on X and X is managed by lightDM.
<mainecoon> puff So when I launch xfce4-terminal, LightDM is affected, and xterm doesn't affect LightDM?
<ActionParsnip> !away > seanr|away
<ubottu> seanr|away, please see my private message
<mainecoon> puff Right
<TREllis> 30
<mainecoon> puff But under this very same environment, two terminal clients are behaving differently
<puff> mainecoon: Because lightDM runs X and the display manager, when you to go login, you're actually talking to lightDM, and then lightDM starts up X and Unity (or in your case, XFCE).
<SunTsu> _Marcus: you would need to take away rights on /var - but I advise to not to do that, given your level of knowledge you might severely damage your system
<llutz> _Marcus: you want to chroot ftp-users to a dir
<puff> mainecoon: Ergo, housekeeping related to your X login is done by lightDM.  Part of that housekeeping is that lightDM is supposed to udpate utmp, but apparently it doesn't.  utmp is where who/w looks to see who's logged in.
<_Marcus> SunTsu: No, it's not just /var, it's all the directories besides the one I want it to only access. It can still access the one I want it to only access, but it can also access all the other ones
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS:  can u clear this to me ?
<puff> mainecoon: Obviously one terminal does update utmp, the other doesn't.
<SunTsu> _Marcus: what llutz just said, you basically are looking for a chroot() setup
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc > Guest25338
<ubottu> Guest25338, please see my private message
<_Marcus> Ok
<llutz> _Marcus: even better, you don't want to use ftp at all :)
<SunTsu> _Marcus: chroot restricts users to a single directory tree
<SunTsu> llutz: even more true
<puff> mainecoon: see  https://lists.launchpad.net/desktop-packages/msg32679.html and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/861388
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 864609 in vte (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #861388 libvte9 fails to record utmp/login entries" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kvijayeddy10> RaTTuS: incase i could put ubuntu on 51gb and see remaining ntfs parition  having large vmdk file, can i change ntfs parition  to ubuntu's parition without losing files ?? i mean merging of two paritions of different partitions to ubuntu wihtout losing ntfs parition files
<mainecoon> puff Thanks for the leads again! Going to do more research now on this issue
<puff> mainecoon: Any way you slice it, it's because of a bug. It doesn't seem to be a showstopper.
<puff> I really wish I understood all of this login manager, window manager, etc stuff, better.
<mainecoon> puff Well it seems to be a potential security issue, and I wanted to pursue it to better understand the whole reporting mechanism
<Osmodivs> Hello. I want to lear C++, so I installed GTK+3.  All I didi is the classic ./configure make and make install, but I do not know where the "executable" is. I know there is a way to set a path in ./configure --prefix, But I do not know how to. I want GTK+3 to be in my Menu>Programming. How do I do that? In the GTK's web page says I need to do this:  ./configure --prefix=/opt/gtk  But I do not even know what path is that for
<ActionParsnip> puff: it's layers really, simple stuff
<office3> so I still can't get my computer to come out of suspend or get a terminal
<ActionParsnip> office3: does CTRL+ALT+F1 work?
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: I tried that with him - that was my first thought, drop to a tty and restart the dm :)
<gardenfox> does anyone know where i can find vmware player 4 for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: fo sho
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<SunTsu> Osmodivs: why on earth don't you just take ubuntu's gtk?
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: seems a bit odd that DPMS doesn't bring the monitor back to a display.
<Osmodivs> SunTsu: Well, GTK+3 is the newest,
<dr_willis> if you are just learning C++ shouldent you be learning like.. helloworld and other beginner stuff ?
<SunTsu> Osmodivs: which you of course are in serious need of when trying to learn C++, I see
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: suspend is a pain if it doesn't work OOTB
<Osmodivs> SunTsu: And, How do I run GTK from the Terminal?
<office3> ActionParsnip: sorry, no, CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> office3: is it a laptop?
<SunTsu> Osmodivs: you don't run gtk, it's a likrary
<dr_willis> Osmodivs:  gtk is not a program. its a set of libraries...
<SunTsu> library even
<ActionParsnip> SunTsu: it's a toolkit (hence the name ;))
<dr_willis> !compile > Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs, please see my private message
<office3> ActionParsnip: yes it is a laptop
<SunTsu> Osmodivs: maybe you might want to get a grasp of what you are doing before trying that?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs:  do you have any programing experience at all?
<ActionParsnip> office3: what make and model?
<SunTsu> ActionParsnip: That answer would have resulted in me explaining what a toolkit is
<ActionParsnip> SunTsu: I guess
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Zero, but the GTK+3 website mekes it look easy
<Osmodivs> and fun
<SunTsu> ActionParsnip: therefore: "library" - it's true none the less and more people know what that might be
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: have a try :)
<dr_willis> Osmodivs:  I think you need to start with somthing smaller...  perhaps even learn python first..
<ActionParsnip> SunTsu: easier to explain is always useful
<office3> Dell 1580
<office3> studio
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: But C++ is the must learn language... Ok. So I thought GTK+3 was a GUI taht let you type commands of IF, GO TO and stuff and then run them there
<SunTsu> Osmodivs: no, gtk lets you build a gui for your own program, it gives you the programming tools
<ninjix> anyone running squid-deb-proxy?
<ninjix> having a problem with hash sum mismatch errors
<yeehaw> Osmodivs: I think you mean a terminal :P
<ActionParsnip> office3: is "dell 1580" the full model name?
<ActionParsnip> office3: sure it's not a lattitude or an inspiron or somesuch?
<office3> sorry studio 1558 I think...
<office3> let me look up my email invoice
<Osmodivs> Well, I thought I needed GTK+3 because I was following a tutorial and all I could get was this: ./c: line 1: //: Is a directory  ./c: line 2: //: Is a directory  ./c: line 3: //: Is a directory  ./c: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('./c: line 4: `// Fahrenheit = Celsius * (212 - 32)/100 + 32'
<seanr> ubottu, sorry, linkinus was doing that automatically.  Turned it off. :-)
<ubottu> seanr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Osmodivs> i thought bash could not read C++
<SunTsu> Osmodivs: er, you were pasting c++ to the shell?
<DemonWitch> i installed gnome-shell package but when i run gnome from login i got graphic problems on the shell. what can i do?
<yeehaw> Osmodivs: gcc file.c -o program
<Osmodivs> SunTsu: No, it is a txt file
<Donovan> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and need a plug& Play wireless adapter can anyone suggest one?
<spajderix> hi
<SunTsu> Osmodivs: please, grab yourself a beginner's book about development on unix systems
<yeehaw> SunTsu: What doe the file contain? Put it in pastebin or sumthing
<dr_willis> Osmodivs:  i think you need to  follow what SunTsu  said.. :)
<spajderix> does any one of you have a problem connecting to facebookchat from pidgin?
<yeehaw> Err i Meant Osmodivs
<Osmodivs> SunTsu: Actually, I was following the tutorial from "C++ for dummies"
<dr_willis> Osmodivs:  personally i would start with python. Jumping into  C++ with NO programing experiance at all.. will be.. difficult.
<llutz> Osmodivs: you want to join ##c++
<Osmodivs> But it s Windows oriented
<SunTsu> Osmodivs: which probably is written for windows dummies ;)
<dr_willis> Dummines and for Idiots books.. are often not worth the Money.
<dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> office3: try pressing the switch to monitor key a few times til it switches, may make it wake up
<yeehaw> Orsmodivs: The head first books are pretty awesome, if you just want to start out
<Donovan> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and need a plug& Play wireless adapter can anyone suggest one?
<ActionParsnip> Donovan: PCI or USB?
<Donovan> usb
<ActionParsnip> Donovan: http://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/penguin-80211g-usb-wireless-network-adapter
<ActionParsnip> Donovan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Donovan> Thank you
<office3> ActionParsnip: no change
<ActionParsnip> office3: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1265428&page=2
<ActionParsnip> office3: also make sure you have the latest BIOS
<Exxon> hi there...:))
<Exxon> come on..
<yeehaw> hi
<lotherk> hi there.
<yeehaw> Feel better now?
<Yanch0> guys how can i set up wifi to conenct straight away and not done manually?
<Exxon> !ask yeehaw
<yeehaw> Errr !answer Exxon?
<Exxon> Yanch0, why are you afraid of the terminal
<Yanch0> Exxon, not particularly afraid no
<DemonWitch> i installed gnome-shell package but when i run gnome from login i got graphic problems on the shell. what can i do?
<Exxon> yacho0 so what is that is annoying you even the gui
<Yanch0> that i want the box to connect to the network automatically - so then i can remote into it .. not do it manually
<fachex> Hello Ubuntu fellows!
<fachex> help with Boradcom NIC BCM5721 Ubuntu 11.10...
<Exxon> Yacch0 i does connect once you just specifiy the passowrd
<fachex> help with Boradcom NIC BCM5721 Ubuntu 11.10?? I guess help installing any card in general
<Yanch0> can't i save the pasword in some file ? i basically want it to start the connection straight away
<sipior> Yanch0: have a look at the man page for "interfaces"; also "man 7 wireless" and "man 8 iwconfig".
<yeehaw> Fachex: do you see that card if you type iwconfig?
<fachex> it is not wireless
<fachex> i see it on the lspci
<fachex> but not on the ifconfig
<yeehaw> lol, I overlooked that
<fachex> it should have been detected
<Exxon> Yanch0, that what i said once you connect with the password there is no need to reconnect hte AP
<fachex> I never have problem with NIC
<fachex> this is the first time
<Matt040804> What is the significance of the white triangles/arrows in the chat menu?
<Yanch0> Exxon, yes but ocne set up i wont have physical access to the machine nymore
<OerHeks> fachex, it should be recognised >> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1659:14E4-NETWORK
<Matt040804> By which I mean the mail-icon on the top of the screen. Does it show that the program is open, or connected, or something else?
<OerHeks> fachex, check the cable ?
<Exxon> Yaanch0 wireless or wired
<fachex> it does not say anything
<fachex> ., I already google
<DemonWitch> I installed gnome-shell package but when i login using it i got graphic problems. what is this?
<fachex> soo that's why I am here
<fachex> heheh
<fachex> oh I see it now in the ifconfig!
<fachex> great
<fachex> ok
<xanscale> hi to all, need help: i have problem with gnome-shell, ubuntu 11.10, vga radeon hd 4350, proprietary driver. anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> fachex: lspci just diaplys the identifier of the device, it doesn't mean its working
<fachex> ok
<fachex> it is not working
<fachex> hehe
<fachex> but before I did not even see it there
 * conntrack yawns
<ActionParsnip> Matt040804: its just a python script, it talks to evolution, thunderbird etc, you can configure it for other stuff
<fachex> so, what's next?
<yeehaw> Fachex: modprobe the driver if you can find it?
<ActionParsnip> fachex: run:  sudo lshw -C network       use the product line to find guides
<shovell> hey i have a toshiba satellite and i cant get touchpad drivers help!
<fachex> help me with modprobe yeehaw
<yeehaw> do you know what driver it is/
<ActionParsnip> shovell: which satellite?
<ActionParsnip> shovell: does it work any?
<office3> ActionParsnip: should I just reboot?
<Yanch0> ouch - the problem is worst than at first tought - i followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 but its not loading the module - have to manually write it myself
<fachex> no, I don't yeehaw
<Exxon> yeehaw, lspci -v     paste the output to www.pastebin.org
<ActionParsnip> office3: I would
<fachex> I mean it is the broadcome BVM5721
<yeehaw> fachex: I'll be back in 30 minutes, got to get out off the bus now.
<fachex> ok
<shovell> ActionParsnip:  c655d-s5126 yes it works it just is not recognizing it as a touchpad
<ActionParsnip> Yanch0: add the module name in the file /etc/modules  and it will load at boot
<fachex> hey ActionParsnip, I did the sudo lshw 'C network
<ActionParsnip> shovell: just because hardware is recognised as something doesn't mean it will work
<fachex> now what?
<mutes> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<mutes> scroll to the linux part
<mutes> so proud
<FloodBot1> mutes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mutes> psh
<shovell> ActionParsnip:  ???what???
<Exxon> fachex, can you pin point the module of the broadcom as its default and can run normally
<ActionParsnip> fachex: use the model line to find guides
<fachex> Exxon, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> shovell: all your hardware will tell you what it is, doesn't mean its going to run as expected
<Matt040804> ActionParsnip: I just don't understand why they sometimes have white triangles next to the programs, and sometimes not
<fachex> the driver is tg3
<Exxon> fachex, just paste bin lspci -v
<fachex> driver=tg3
<ActionParsnip> Matt040804: white triangles where?
<ActionParsnip> fachex: then run:  echo "tg3" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Matt040804> Next to the programs in the "email/chat menu"
<psingh> Hello.  I am using MonoDevelop 2.4 on Ubuntu 11.04. How can I get GTK libraries when I create a Vala Solution in MonoDevelop?  (I tried the #vala and #monodevelop channels, but did not get an answer.  Thought someone here might know the answer.)
<shovell> ActionParsnip: i know that.... i cant find a hardware list where i might be able to fix this
<rodemire> Hi guys, can someone please help me with config files?
<Matt040804> ActionParsnip: Sometimes the "chat" entry has a white arrow/triangle pointing to it, and other times it doesn't. Does it indicate that the program is open or something?
<rodemire>  I installed an app called 'tourney-manager', i started it and it gives me an error 'Cannot open example.conf: No such file or directory'
<rodemire> Its a game, how can i resolve this?
<compdoc> rodemire, theres millions of config files
<fachex> I did that ActionParsnip, now what?
<rodemire> @compdoc: I installed an app called 'tourney-manager', i started it and it gives me an error 'Cannot open example.conf: No such file or directory'. Its a game, how can i resolve this?
<ActionParsnip> shovell: can you expand the question please
<Indiana> A
<MonkeyDust> B
<seidos> rodemire: i dunno, but you could try running the program from a terminal to see if you can locate the example.conf file and where it needs to be
<shovell> ActionParsnip:  in windows there is a hardware manager  i am running ubuntu 10.10 and i remember i found something similar in 9.04 i think
<Yanch0> ActionParsnip, that fixed it :) that tutorial says ubuntu 8.04 - strange :S but adding ndiswrapper as a module got it working - many thanks :)
<compdoc> rodemire, dont know that game, or where to find an example conf for it
<shovell> ActionParsnip:  bottom line my mouse is recognized as a regular mouse not a touchpad
<conntrack> pff
<rodemire> @seidos: tourney-manager runs from the terminal, it doesnt give me the directory where it wants the .conf to be, thats where i hit a brick wall. I tried everywhere, from my /home directory, the /usr/share/tourney-manager directory but it still gives me the same error.
<Exxon> why the ppl want to troll the session..
<ActionParsnip> shovell: ok, let me search, see what toshes need to make touchpads work
<MonkeyDust> shovell  in synaptic or in terminal, search gpoint
<shovell> ActionParsnip:  thank you
<fachex> ActionParsnip i did the echo "tg3".... and now?
<rodemire> @compdoc: The example.conf comes with the game in /usr/share/doc/tourney-manager/ its to use as an example for creating your own .conf files.
<MonkeyDust> gpointing-device-settings - configuration tool for pointing devices
<compdoc> rodemire, sounds reasonable
<shovell> MonkeyDust: looking
<rodemire> @compdoc: lol. Where do most game .conf files go?
<yeehaw> fachex: back, hows it going
<fachex> same yeehaw
<fachex> I am testing the cable
<fachex> because it is detected
<fachex> so..
<yeehaw> Don't bother, if you don't see it in ifconfig
<yeehaw> It's not about the cable
<ActionParsnip> shovell: press Fn+F9   does it now work...
<fachex> I see it now
<compdoc> rodemire, I dont have any games. if it doesnt go in /etc/ somewhere, I have no idea. Not in the same folder as the game?
<ActionParsnip> shovell: your system probably has a shortcut combo to disable touchpad, press it
<shovell> not what i mean i want to turn off the tap to click function
<fachex> hmmm
<fachex> it could be the cable
<fachex> let's see
<yeehaw> fachex: try ifconfig eth0 up
<fachex> ok
<MonkeyDust> shovell  did you find gpointing-device?
<yeehaw> or what the name of the device is
<yeehaw> off course
<shovell> MonkeyDust:  yes
<fachex> broadcom
<rodemire> @compdoc: I tried that and it still didnt change the eror. #sigh I'll keep on trying all the folders i can think of. Thanks.
<fachex> driver=tg3
<MonkeyDust> shovell  is it useful for you
<Exxon> channel operator !!!
<compdoc> rodemire, maybe you just have to rename example.cong to the right name
<yeehaw> fachex: What does ifconfig give? eth0 or eth1?
<compdoc> *conf
<fachex> yes
<fachex> eth0
<ActionParsnip> shovell: its in the mouse options, search in dash
<yeehaw> Does anything change if you do ifconfig eth0 up?
<fachex> give me a second yeehaw, it looks like it is the cable
<shovell> MonkeyDust:  not really but it does tell me that it sees my toushpad as a logitech ps2 mouse
<yeehaw> fachex: If that isn't it, try: dhclient eth0
<bolo56> how to disable or delete guest logon ?
<shovell> MonkeyDust: how can i correct this
<fachex> that was it!!
<fachex> it was the cable yeehaw
<yeehaw> lol
<fachex> thanks so much
<fachex> UBUNTU has the best community
<yeehaw> no problem, I didn't fix anything :P
<ActionParsnip> shovell: found the boot option:  acpi=ht   which may help too
<fachex> thanks guys!
<fachex> I wish I know as much you guys
<greenpuddin> hello people
<fachex> one day
<fachex> heheh
<fachex> bye all
<yeehaw> bye
<bcuraboy> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> shovell: or try the boot option: acpi=copy_dsdt
<xirosch> Hello. I built metapackages with a lot of dependencies. Installation works fine, but when I add some packages in the dependency list and increase the version number only a full-upgrade seems to install additional packages. aptitude safe-upgrade  --safe-resolver --allow-new-upgrades --allow-new-installs does not. Any hints for me why?
<bcuraboy> i would like to create a windows 7 image on a usb with ubuntu 11.10
<bcuraboy> which program let me do that?
<shovell> ActionParsnip:  is there a way i can tell it that it is not a logitech ps2 mouse but really a touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> shovell: Ive seen this a few times, if you formulate an xorg.conf you can explicitly tell it
<shovell> ActionParsnip:  uhhhh hmm still kinda a noob here
<hydester> anybody have suggestions on how to do security updates on lucid via CD?  i've looked at reprepro, but kernel updates were missing dependencies.  perhaps there is a more straightforward way somebody can suggest?
<ActionParsnip> shovell: searching will show you examples
<bcuraboy> i would like to create a windows 7 image on a usb with ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> hydester: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<fachex> bye all
<bolo56> how to disable " switch user " ?
<yeehaw> bolo56: Why would you do that?
<bolo56> server installatin
<bolo56> not a desktop
<bolo56> how to stop another session from starting up ?
<MonkeyDust> bcuraboy  windows has winbuilder, i don't think it's possible with ubuntu
<yeehaw> bolo56: But.. You might want seperate user for seperate services I'd imagine
<bcuraboy> someone just told me about unetbootin
<bcuraboy> how about that?
<bosman> c
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: it won't cater to Windows, have you asked in ##windows
<MonkeyDust> bcuraboy  unetbootin needs an iso
<bcuraboy> and i have it ;)
<greenpuddin> quick question; anyone know how to make a fat32 partition mount at startup in ubuntu 10.04?
<bcuraboy> yes i've asked in windows,that's where they told me about unetbootin
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone know why i cannot open a .odt file with libreoffice in ubuntu 10.4 even though i am part of the group that the file is created from and i have rw permissions on it?
<Wiz_KeeD> i mean it's readonly
<Wiz_KeeD> i cannot edit it
<greenpuddin> did you right click the file and make sure that libreoffice is the default program to open from?
<greenpuddin> wait you are talking about permissions
<greenpuddin> sorry
<ActionParsnip> greenpuddin: you can add it in /etc/fstab
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> http://l337stuff.blogspot.com/p/irc.html
<Wiz_KeeD> i can edit it apparently with some other editor what the hell
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you make yourself the owner (to test) is it ok?
<omaru> my ubuntu machine is making a weird noise its sounds something like WHOOMMPPP WHOOMPPPP WHOOOMMMPPP
<omaru> do you think it has anything to do with me playing PHAT BASSSSS on Bansheee
<hydester> ActionParsnip: what i am trying to do is an "apt-get dist-upgrade" or "aptitude full-upgrade" via proxy (CD on disconnected machine).
<ActionParsnip> omaru: are the fans clean? Is the drive healthy
<Kamiyl> Hello
<arky> How do I format a thumb drive with ubuntu?
<phschwartz> Hi all, if I wanted to add a cron that runs friday -> monday can I do it as 5-1 or do I have to do 5-7,1 or 1,5-7?
<ActionParsnip> arky: use gparted
<arky> ActionParsnip, I've been trying.  It declares the need for a new partition table, but doesn't actually install one.
<ActionParsnip> arky: exactly, so make a partition table and you are ready to rock
<omaru> i think i got a malware on my ubuntu
<iceroot> phschwartz: man 5 crontab
<arky> omaru, if you did, you just about had to install it yourself.
<iceroot> phschwartz: and 1,5-7 sounds correct from the syntax
<ActionParsnip> omaru: unlikely
<ActionParsnip> omaru: what symptoms do you have?
<luist> hey guys... im trying to run gpg --key-gen but its taking too long. i've used a lot the disk, the keyboard and such but nothing happens... any idea??
<phschwartz> iceroot: That is what I thought from the man page, I was just wondering if I could also do it the other way 5-1 instead of having to use a list.
<iceroot> phschwartz: no
<SunTsu> luist: what key size do you use and what do you call "too long"?
<iceroot> phschwartz: only from lower values to higher values
<hanasaki> how / where do you set the MESSAGE_SIZE_LIMIT to true in exim4 with split config files?
<luist> SunTsu, half an hour? i set they keysize for 1024
<SunTsu> luist: that should end in a reasonable time, 30 minutes is insane
<phschwartz> iceroot: ty
<arky> ActionParsnip, I figured it out.  had to unmount the thing from terminal.
<ActionParsnip> arky: nice, yeah you can't format a partition/device with mounted things on. Suprised gparted didn't offer that to you
<arky> ActionParsnip, likewise.  and I didn't want to try to do it from the launcher, nautilus, or pcmanfm.
<omaru> yup i got malware everytime i send an email it sends weird links
<ActionParsnip> arky: gparted has the option if you right click a partition
<KL> question on color prompt. The default blue color and black background is difficult to read on my screen. How do I change it? It appears in vi with comment text. ie. #xxxxx
<omaru> must have been from all the tweaks i tried
<pazitka> Hi. I have terminal emulator "Terminator". I want to use layout (subwindows - Vim, g++, execution). How can I save such session so I can run it instantly ?
<ActionParsnip> KL: in gnome-terminal?
<ActionParsnip> oh
<KL> i ssh into the server
<KL> bash
<ActionParsnip> KL: do you SSH via putty or just terminal?
<KL> putty
<arky> ActionParsnip, Yes, but it was blacked out.  the drive had a persistent openSUSE 12.1 Gnome 3 install on it.
<Darkman> hi there
<KL> ActionParsnip: the other colors are fine. Just the #xxx text in a file are hard to read.
<ActionParsnip> KL: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.53b/htmldoc/Chapter4.html#4.12
<ActionParsnip> KL: So if you are like me, go to Category: Window > Colours and select ANSI Blue in the Select a colour to adjust to Red:74 Green:74 Blue:255. I do the same for ANSI Blue Bold to Red:140 Green:140 Blue:255.
<ActionParsnip> KL: http://dag.wieers.com/blog/improving-putty-settings-on-windows
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> I want someone to do me a favour.
<Eighteens> hi
<Darkman> i'm having an issue using nfs mountpoints in fstab at boot time on lucid lts, it always fails because it looks like the nfs mount is done way to early. I found a couple of bugs in the bugtrack but no real solution - anyone knows about it?
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> I want someone to give me regular privileges on their *nix box so I can test my SSH tunnelling.
<SMJ> Why is Ubuntu still using libpng 1.2.x?
<Pici> KL: change your vim colorscheme?
<Eighteens> question, when i curl localhost OPTIONS it returns something way different than i expected, can someone have a look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/770353/
<Pici> SMJ: What would you have expected us to use? 1.5? thats only in debian experimental at the moment.
<KL> ActionParsnip: Pici: Thank you. http://dag.wieers.com/blog/improving-putty-settings-on-windows this did the trick...I was able to set a lighter blue color. Now, more readable on putty.
<llutz> Pengu1n_Phr0zen: "ssh grex.org"
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> llutz, WTF?
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> llutz, Are you in my box because that's exactly where I'm at ATM.
<helly__> Help! ..
<ActionParsnip> !help | helly__
<ubottu> helly__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<helly__> I cant connect to my new ubuntu server from the outside. The ports are open in the router
<helly__> I've even added the ports to iptables
<ActionParsnip> helly__: have you tried rebooting your router (and modem if needed)
<helly__> What is the command to view incomming connections (blocked ones)
<omaru> is someone hacking us on the ubuntu channel??
<Pici> omaru: Why do you ask?
<helly__> ActionParsnip: No, there is no need. If I change the IP to my Windows computer I can connect to that port.
<KL> does anyone have experience with setting up virtualization with kvm?
<ActionParsnip> helly__: can you connect to the service over LAN (from a different PC)?
<helly__> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<omaru> all of the ip's
<ActionParsnip> helly__: I suggest you check your router, a reboot may be useful. A lot of home grade things need rebooting to get them to play nice
<iranian> Good day , wana use sartuo disk creator but .iso file  does not attach in it , why
<MonkeyDust> omaru  what is your real question
<iceroot> omaru: what does an ip has to do with hacking?
<office3> should I sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools  on my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> iranian: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<helly__> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a go. But there is no need for that. It worked well before I reinstalled my server from 10.04 to 11.10
<iranian> ActionParsnip: it's ok
<omaru> well its our internet address
<ActionParsnip> iranian: try unetbootin
<iceroot> omaru: i guess its a good idea to do some reading what "hacking" means
<Pici> omaru: If you're concerned you can ask for a cloak in #freenode, but its not a foolproof method of hiding your ip. also, your ip is 'exposed' to any website you visit, so its shouldn't really concern you.
<helly__> ActionParsnip: How can I test if it's possible to connect to the server from the outside?
<omaru> visiting youtube doesnt concern me, or checking gmail. but this is where the smart guys are
<ActionParsnip> helly__: http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<megan> help
<hjanns> Hello.
<Pici> !cloak | omaru
<ubottu> omaru: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Guest94756> hello
<hjanns> Why is 10.10 the latest version on http://www.ubunut.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download? What happened to 11.04 and 11.10?
<helly__> Yes, the ports are open. But still When I try to connect to that port, I get a timeout.. I need to see on the ubuntu machine if my connection is coming through
<SunTsu> hjanns: ubunut.com?
<MonkeyDust> hjanns  download them from elsewhere
<Guest94756> tekrar dene olmadı format atarız olmadı kasayı ters çevir tekrar dene
<Pici> hjanns: likely there is something wrong with that url forwarding.  I'll talk to a Canonical person about it.  but use http://ubuntu.com in the meantime.
<Pici> !tr | Guest94756
<ubottu> Guest94756: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | BjornWarmedal
<ubottu> BjornWarmedal: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<benbloom> can someone help me check my flashplugin status? I think i'm not running the 64b but i'd like to make sure and fix it if so
<hjanns> Oh! I made a typo!
<iranian> ActionParsnip: tanx seems working
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> iranian: sweet
<hjanns> Now I have a new question! What is http://www.ubunut.com/ and why does it looks like http://www.ubuntu.com? :-)
<omaru> im gonna go set up an ftp server and hack my victims now bye
<Pici> hjanns: It should forward to ubuntu.com, but it doesnt. I'm filing a bug about it right now.
<llutz> hjanns: forwards to ubuntu.com
<hydester> do kernel security updates ever have the ubuntuX suffix?
<hjanns> llutz: If there is a forward, it doesn't work for me.
<helly__> I just don't fracking understad this. I can ssh into the box. But I can't access it via another port, like 1000
<helly__> What am I missing here?
<hjanns> helly__: iptable?
<llutz> hjanns: both resolve to the same IP and ubunut.com redirects here to ubuntu.com fine
<benbloom> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Ra08sMeG
<helly__> hjanns:  I've added the ports. But I havent any from / to IP..
<Pici> llutz: They both don't resolve to the same IP here. 91.189.94.158 vs 91.189.94.156
<hjanns> Why is the 32-bit version of Ubuntu recommended? Is the 64-bit version also stable?
<xroot> hi guys , i use ubuntu 10.04 , the wireless not working any help
<llutz> Pici: www.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.89.88  - www.ubunut.com has address 91.189.89.88
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: 32bit flash on 64bit OS
<Pici> llutz: even worse. www.ubunut.com says 11.04, ubunut.com says 10.10
<urlin2u> xroot, post the card.
<xroot> how to know my card
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386 flashplugin-installer
<xroot> I'm beginner
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: then enable the partner repo and install the adobe-installer package, you will then get 64bit flash
<urlin2u> xroot, run lspci in the terminal and look for it.
<xroot> urlin2u , how do i know my card
<ActionParsnip> xroot: is it PCI or USB based?
<benbloom> thanks ActionParsnip
<Pici> llutz, hjanns: I filed bug #904388 about it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 904388 in Ubuntu Website "ubunut[sic] sites have obsolete information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904388
<Exxon> llutz, so what are you trying to comprened..
<xroot> urlin2u: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<xroot> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<xroot> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<xroot> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<xroot> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<xroot> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
<FloodBot1> xroot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Pici: right, my bad, redirections fails
<Exxon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<urlin2u> xroot, try this command and this is just to get it on the channel.  lspci | grep -i wireless
<Exxon> xroot, just pastebin the lspvi -v we can help you don't paste in the session..
<xroot> urlin2u : nothing show up when i use this command
<xroot> Exxon:that what i got
<xroot> Exxon:xroot@ubuntu:~$ lspvi -v
<xroot> No command 'lspvi' found, did you mean:
<xroot>  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)
<xroot> lspvi: command not found
<prasad> hi
<prasad> hello
<urlin2u> xroot, lspci -v
<llutz> xroot: "lspci ... "
<Exxon> xroot, there is nothing regarding the wireless in the output you paste ramdom..
<urlin2u> !pastebin | xroot
<ubottu> xroot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<benbloom> what's the best way to examine a package from the CL without installing it first?
<llutz> benbloom: examine what?
<benbloom> an apt package
<llutz> benbloom: examine what?
<Exxon> benbloom, what package are you trying to examine..
<xroot> urlin2u:i get lot of output , that will be as flood if i past it here
<benbloom> description of what the package does, which libs it depends on etc
<llutz> benbloom: apt-file to get a list of files to be installed. if you mean that with examine
<qmanjr5> If I have multiple people logged into my computer at the same time, my sound doesn't work on my account. How do I fix this, or why does it do this?
<urlin2u> !pastebin | xroot
<llutz> benbloom: apt-cache depends package, aptitude show package
<jrib1> benbloom: apt-cache show as well if you don't have aptitude
<Um_cara_qualquer> where are the temporary files of ubuntu 10.10?
<jrib1> Um_cara_qualquer: /tmp/, but why?
<sunny_> hi
<urlin2u> xroot, xroot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skegeek> I need help troubleshooting frequest freezing
<Um_cara_qualquer> jrib1, to copy temporary file to my HD x)
<skegeek> I've already turned off screen-locking, disabled monitor sleeping and disabled compiz.
<Um_cara_qualquer> jrib1, i think I didn't ask correctly
<Um_cara_qualquer> jrib1, i wanna copy an youtube video to my hd
<Exxon> skegeek, are you using swap..
<ibolmo> is lsattr supposed to be installed with 11?
<Um_cara_qualquer> jrib1, which is the directory?
<ibolmo> i've google'd and i'm not finding a way to install it
<ibolmo> or where it is packaged
<urlin2u> Um_cara_qualquer, videodownload helper a FF addon
<sunny_> hi
<xroot> urlin2u:i have to create an account
<Um_cara_qualquer> no man... i wanna know the directory
<urlin2u> xroot, for what?
<xroot> urlin2u:http://paste.ubuntu.com/770408/
<llutz> ibolmo: comes with e2fsprogs
<skegeek> I assume there is swap use.
<Exxon> skegeek, use .................free - m                 (then)
<ibolmo> thanks llutz
<andyn> evince in lucid crashes with a floating point exception. where should i report the bug?
<andyn> the pdf file in question opens fine on windows with acrobat and with xpdf on linux
<xroot> urlin2u,what's my card ?
<skegeek> Exxon: So what does swap have to do with it?
<urlin2u> xroot, Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780  thats as far as I can help though, this information is important.
<bolo56> xroot if you give us your address and when you are not at home we will tell you what is your card
<urlin2u> !broadcom | xroot
<ubottu> xroot: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> xroot, look at the boots link above.
<urlin2u>  bots
<Exxon> skegeek, if how on ram like 512mb swap is activated..so if you can increase the ram to 2gb atleast there is no need for swap
<xroot> urlin2u,okay
<urlin2u> xroot, this is not a area of expertise for me but others on know this stuff. :D
<xroot> urlin2u,thanks anyway
<qmanjr5> If I have multiple people logged into my computer at the same time, my sound doesn't work on my account. How do I fix this, or why does it do this?
<xroot> urlin2u,if the document did not help , I will come here again
<skegeek> The machine has 2GB RAM, it has only allocated 255 swap though.
<skegeek> Btw, this is a Toshiba Satellite A205, Oneiric Ocelot.
<BluesKaj> qmanjr5, add yourself to the audiogroup , not exactly sure where that is in gnome
<urlin2u> xroot, cool this is the place for help as well there is the ubuntu forum.
<osse> Hi, guys. I've made a new keyboard layout. I've rules/base.{xml,lst} but it won't show up in the keyboard layout settings window. Are there other files I need to modify?
<osse> I've modified
<Exxon> skegeek, then there is no need for swap at all swap is only for if; mem low and so that the swap can use the hdd for the purpouse..temp files
<skegeek> Could the freezing have anything to do with it being a Wubi install?
<urlin2u> skegeek, when it freezes do you have a lot of apps open?
<cnz> I just rebooted and now that I have rebooted I cannot access my windows partition, cdrom, or any usb ports any ideas?
<skegeek> It froze on me twice already within 5 minutes of booting, without ANY apps up at all.
<urlin2u> cnz, any background to that reboot?
<cnz> urlin2u: nothing other than rebooted into windows to use odin really quick
<qmanjr5> If I have multiple people logged into my computer at the same time, my sound doesn't work on my account. How do I fix this, or why does it do this?
<qmanjr5> BluesKaj, oops, didn't see you responded. Thanks.
<qmanjr5> But it's only when other people are logged on.
<BluesKaj> skegeek, make sure you've allowed enough diskspace for the wubi install
<skegeek> 18G
<urlin2u> cnz, boot ubuntu and run sudo update-grub  you describe not getting to windows is this true?
<cnz> no
<cnz> that is not what I described
<skegeek> The default was 18G, so that's what I gave it.
<cnz> i can boot into windows just fine
<qmanjr5> BluesKaj, adding myself to the audio group didn't do anything.
<Arsonide> I reformatted my netbook with Ubuntu and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get wifi working. I have Googled and tried all those solutions and now I'm just kind of flailing about in the synaptic manager uselessly.
<cnz> but after I rebooted into windows and booted back into ubuntu i can no longer access any usb ports, cdroms, or any other partitions on the drive.
<urlin2u> cnz, I just rebooted and now that I have rebooted """I cannot access my windows partition"""cdrom, or any usb ports any ideas?  It isn't
<BluesKaj> skegeek, that should be plenty
<Arsonide> Most of the solutions tell me to go to Hardware Drivers and activate a broadcom sta driver, but that list is blank and says "No Proprietary Drivers Found"
<urlin2u> cnz, be accurate please.
<cnz> how can I be more accurate?
<Exxon> skegeek, with that free space you can install wubi with ease.
<BluesKaj> qm is the sound working for others then ?
<qmanjr5> Cnz's problem is very very simple, he cannot access any other partitions.
<BluesKaj> qmanjr5,^
<qmanjr5> BluesKaj, I believe so. I'll check.
<urlin2u> cnz, you said you could not access your windows partition but left out from ubuntu if that is the case.  Is it a wubi install?
<cnz> no
<cnz> and no I didn't leave that out
<Arsonide> anybody have any tips?
<cnz> i said when I booted back into ubuntu
<cnz> anyways, ubuntu is on one partition windows is on another
<qmanjr5> cnz, maybe you have to mount it? I'm not sure.
<qmanjr5> BluesKaj, it works not that I've logged back in. Odd.
<cnz> qmanjr5: it was auto mounting before
<qmanjr5> Maybe something messed up.
<qmanjr5> Just a suggestion.
<necromancer> hey guys, why won't SoX recognize the libraries i installed via APT?
<cnz> i an't even access my thumb drives now either though
<urlin2u> cnz, you have to realize that that was way into the conversation and seconds apart from my post.
<Exxon> with wubi all partitions are pre-mounted ..designed to be that way
<urlin2u> cnz, so in other words your auto mounting set up with fstab is not working is this correct?
<dany> hi guys can somone help me to install driver for my wirless
<necromancer> this is my configure script's file format results: https://gist.github.com/192c88e03a38f281d90a
<dany> i uuse ubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> qmanjr5, usually when editing as root a relogin is in order
<cnz> interesting only / and /boot are in fstab
<cnz> just wonderful
<urlin2u> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<skegeek> Exxon: The Ubuntu I'm using right now was installed via Wubi, but, I wanted to make sure it wasn't any part of the problem.
<urlin2u> skegeek, wubi does run slower and kind of chunky to some extent.
<dany> My wirless do not work with ubuntu
<urlin2u> dany, make sure you post the card
<dany> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
<Exxon> skegeek, wubi is for new users if there is any doubt please do tell us
<Arsonide> how would I find out my card from within ubuntu
<Arsonide> I have the same issue.
<cnz> urlin2u: tuXfile created: 12 October 2003
<cnz> Last updated: 5 September 2009
<cnz> awesome outdated info there buddy
<dany> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1692] (rev 01)
<cnz> urlin2u: just a suggestions, might want to update the bot to not link outdated info that's 2+ years old could mess things up for people
<Exxon> Arsonide, lspci -v pleaes paste the output to pastebin.org
<cnz> does ubuntu have back up files
<dany> no one trying to help me
<urlin2u> cnz, lol you might want to actually understand what your doing the info is correct
<cnz> oh I understand what im doing, but the info is old
<cnz> my system isn't ext2 its ext4
<urlin2u> dany, it is hit and miss the help is free you have to be patient
<urlin2u> cnz, right.
<cnz> for someone jsut reading that and following line by line will mess stuff up
<Exxon> dany, can you modprobe the wireless that you have
<Arsonide> http://pastebin.com/za3aY8Wa
<cnz> by adding ext2 instead of the correct ext
<dany> Exxon , guid me , i have no idea about how to do that
<dany> plz
<Exxon> dany, lspci -v copy the output and paste to www.pastebin.org and copy the link and paste in the session
<urlin2u> Exxon, he has a post hold on
<Arsonide> Don't see any references to a wifi adapter within mine, although it's got one somewhere.
<trism> necromancer: sudo apt-get build-dep sox; that got me a yes for every optional format (just need to track down all the correct -dev packages)
<urlin2u> Exxon, here is their card http://paste.ubuntu.com/770408/
<cnz> urlin2u: but what would cause my fstab to get messed up if that's what happened?
<urlin2u> cnz, usually it is the user messing with it, not sure otherwise, can you click on the windows partition in the home panel and open it.
<Exxon> urlin2u, there is no wireless stuff that's what i need..yep post held on..:))
<Arsonide> Aha, I believe it's that Atheros
<dany> Exxon,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770439/
<urlin2u> Exxon, cool :D
<cnz> urlin2u: no i can't, it doesn't show up
<cnz> and I haven't touched fstab
<cnz> urlin2u: I just plugged my phone in and mounted the usb storage and it's not even popping up
<urlin2u> cnz, if you had auto mounting of windows that is how its done as far as I know. How did you have it auto mount?
<addiks> hi, how can i make my 11.10 desktop not going hibernate itself every 5 minutes?
<cnz> and when I open home from the panel nothing is in there
<llutz> Arsonide: try "sudo update-pciids" and check again
<Exxon> dany, still nothing shows..if its external re-boot and and paste the command given
<cnz> urlin2u: it was auto mounting the way ubuntu sets it up
<urlin2u> cnz, hmm never heard of that, not sure here really.
<cnz> yeah, never seen it happen before
<ibqn> how to create an image from the cd?
<llutz> ibqn: cat /dev/sr0 >image.iso
<urlin2u> ibqn, could ypu explain the whole thing.
<urlin2u> yopu
<urlin2u> you
<patrick_> recordmydesktop i can hear very silently sound. how i can make it louder?
<ibqn> llutz, thank you.
<Benxyzzy> There are lots of subdirectories in my /usr/lib directory. How do all my applications know to look there for their shared libraries? Most of the subdirectories aren't listed by ldconfig
<patrick_> my volume is almost max
<Arsonide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/770443/ new lspci after the update-pciids
<dany> Exxon, do you mean my card doest't shows
<llutz> Arsonide: see changes at "01:00.0"
<patrick_> im trying to save youtube music. so i dont need mic sound here
<necromancer> trism: hey i tried that but i got this error. included SoX ./configure response to prove that it has mp3 support... https://gist.github.com/048eadd06819cc781739
<Arsonide> Hrm?
<llutz> Arsonide: "Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)"
<Exxon> dany, if its a card theni will show ; but the output sow us nothing about the wireless should be external..
<Arsonide> Oh I see
<Arsonide> So my wifi adapter isn't even a broadcom, even though I've downloaded like six broadcom drivers.
<Arsonide> I'll google that and see if any drivers pop up.
<Arsonide> Unless I'm blindly heading in the wrong direction.
<llutz> dany: : try "sudo update-pciids" and check lspci again
<Exxon> Arsonide, can you paste the lspci -v or modeprobe the module
<Arsonide> I just pasted lspci -v, not sure what modeprobe is
<Exxon> Arsonide, sorry went up in the sky paste it again.. i am with you
<Arsonide> Was just installing Linux to practice my lisp coding, I'll be the first to admit I'm clueless with it.
<Arsonide> I've found some forum posts about this realtek adapter though that might help
<dany> llutz,ok let me update that
<llutz> Arsonide: modprobe -l rtl8192ce*
<dany> lluts: the out put text"Downloaded daily snapshot dated     2011-11-09 03:15:02
<trism> necromancer: are you on 11.10? sox needs a patch to fix the deprecated names, if you: apt-get source sox; it is in debian/patches/fix_deprecated_names.patch
<dany> "
<necromancer> trism: nah i'm on JeOS
<llutz> dany: pastebin lspci   again
<necromancer> trism: doesn't even matter, i just converted the mp3 to wav...
<necromancer> thanks though
<dtw> I am thinking about taking some Ubuntu courses from Canonical, but there are no locations listed for in-person training courses on their site. Does anyone here know if they still offer in-person training courses?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! I have a performance issue with problem with Unity...  whenever I drag a window to the edges so that it "autosizes" to halv screen... full screen or so on, the window starts to "freeze" or lag when I start moving it again.... it always starts when using that function and only affects the window beeing autosized....
<NorthByNorthWest> Ive googled it but cant really fand a solution to it...
<dany> llutz,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770454/
<Arsonide> Modprobe appears to have done nothing. It didn't output anything anyway.
<llutz> dany: nothing wrong with that,  pastebin lspci   again
<Exxon> Arsonide, modprobe  rtl8192ce
<Pici> NorthByNorthWest: Are you sure that its not just the 'sticky' window thing?
<llutz> Arsonide:  rtl8192ce  seem to be the module you need. not available for your running kernel
<llutz> Exxon it doesn't exist
<NorthByNorthWest> Pici: ive read about tha toot... is there a solution that I can try?
<dany> llutz,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770458/
<NorthByNorthWest> Pici: *that too
<llutz> dany: thats your wifi controller: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Exxon> llutz, then we require the lspci  that's what i am insisting upon..
<llutz> Exxon: he already gave
<patrick_> i want sound to my recordmydesktop app
<Pici> NorthByNorthWest: Install compizconfig-settings-manager and run it via 'ccsm' and tweak or disable the sticky window settings.
<llutz> Arsonide: what kernel are you using? uname -r
<dany> lluts,how to make it work
<Arsonide> 2.6.32-36-generic
<Exxon> llutz, no answer from the user see
<llutz> Exxon: [21:07:16] <Arsonide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/770443/ new lspci after the update-pciids
<Pokku3> Just a little question: In 11.04 I had to click once on the virtual homescreen button for it to work but in 11.10 I habe to click twice, any advice?
<dany> llutz,what the next step now
<llutz> dany: sudo modprobe ath9k
<llutz> dany: iwlist s
<Arsonide> That's my kernel.
<Exxon> llutz, nonsense..where is the wireless in the paste.
<llutz> Exxon:  [21:09:08] <llutz> Arsonide: "Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)"
<Arsonide> So is that a dead end?
<Exxon> llutz, check the previous paste i want to orignal not what you paste..could be some one else
<llutz> Exxon: line 123
<llutz> Arsonide: needs a newer kernel
<CipherX> hello everybody
<Arsonide> That sounds complicated.
<CipherX> what, do get a kernel?
<CipherX> to*
<dany> llutz,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770465/
<ajauregui> i need help to mount a SD card
<llutz> dany: rfkill list
<ajauregui> can anibody help me?
<Exxon> llutz, i don't aruge but simpy you insist http://paste.ubuntu.com/770443/               let do the home work
<llutz> Exxon: ?
<patrick_> alsamixer says i have enough volume everywhere :D
<patrick_> im using gui version of recordmydesktop
<patrick_> all settings seems to be ok :/ hmm
<Arsonide> Exxon: My first paste and my second paste differed slightly, there were wifi adapters in both pastes.
<dany> llutz,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770468/
<Arsonide> But I guess the first one wasn't up to date or something.
<Exxon> Arsonide, lsmod -v        paste the output to www.pastebin .org  provide a link
<benbloom> anyone know how to configure how flash uses multiple displays in fullscreen mode?
<dany> llutz,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770468/
<jagarra> hoola
<jagarra> quiie
<llutz> dany: well, i read it but have no idea
<Exxon> dany, nonsense link ; what you want to kill
<llutz> ohmg
<dany> Exxon, i just flollow llutz step
<Arsonide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/770471/ lsmod, the terminal griped at me when I appended -v so I just used lsmod alone.
<dany> he told me to create the rfkill list command
<llutz> dany: lsmod |grep ath9k
<patrick_> i think mic would work if i would use it. but now i want to hear youtube music when i record
<patrick_> later i want to hear game sounds
<dany> llutz,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770477/
<Exxon> dany, this is the 3 rd time ; you simply don't wireless no attached or simply nothng at-all
<benbloom> does anyone know how to force flash to use one of my two monitors (dual headed vid card) in fullscreen mode? currently it take shows on one monitor but positions as though it's in between both
<dany> Exxon, it working file with windows 7
<dany> exxon,fine
<BluesKaj> dany,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid , to find any wifi networks
<llutz> Exxon: what, if not a wireless do you call danys "02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)"? pls stop talking nonsense
<Exxon> llutz, link show nothing about it..may ask you him to display what you promote..:)
<llutz> bye
<auronandace> Exxon: you are making no sense
<dany> Exxon,plz let the guy help me
<Exxon> dany, lspci -v .................paste it i have to answer things at stake
<BluesKaj> Exxon, stop interfering ...and llutz i admire your patience
<sadhu> Ubuntu rocks
<sadhu> :D
<CipherX> that it does >:-D
<Exxon> i guess we all can help
<dany> Exxon,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770486/
<llutz> BluesKaj: being old has some advantages :)
<CipherX> definitely enjoying Ubuntu since I installed it a couple weeks ago, the package installers are great and everything is pretty smooth so far
<auronandace> Exxon: line 112
<BluesKaj> llutz, yup , I hear ya :)
<ninjix> anyone have apt problems with hash sum mismatch errors? I'm getting these errors randomly on archive.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> x<
<CipherX> ninjix, that sounds odd....do you have a flakey connection?
<dany> Exxon , do u have an idea , abt how to setup that?
<ninjix> no
<ninjix> large pipe
<CipherX> as far as know I haven't had anything like that...yet...
<dany> aur?onandace,do you have na idea  abt how to setup that
<Exxon> dany, be as root           modprobe ar9485
<CipherX> but it's random...so not everything does it?
<ninjix> I'm seeing the problems on my laptop and at our datacenter
<auronandace> dany: sorry, i use intel wireless, no config needed for me
<scvaio> good evening
<llutz> dany: ath9k it is (already loaded but not working)
<osse> I've made a variant my regular keyboard layout (a new entry in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/no). How do I apply it?
<sadhu> i moved on to freebsd but it felt like i was in a jail :{
<osse> Not necessarily permanent; I just want to check that it works the way it should
<Exxon> dany, dmesg | grep ar9485
<patrick_> is it even posibble what i want to do? i want that recordmydesktop plays game/video sounds and not just my mic
<CipherX> only certain packages doing it?
<Exxon> dany, now ping www.google.com
<patrick_> or recordmydesktop only  plays mic sound?
<ninjix> CipherX: thought it was a problem with our apt proxy server in the server farm but I just saw the same error on my workstation which connects directly to main repos
<dany> Exxon,http://paste.ubuntu.com/770495/
<sadhu> what is the device name of the usb?
<guntbert> sadhu: try     lsusb
<auronandace> Exxon: what are you doing?
<CipherX> ninjix: you have a software firewall running on your comp?
<OerHeks> dany put a space before the url, it is not clickable
<CipherX> ninjix: only thing I can think of..
<Exxon> auronandace, do you have a anything ...
<ninjix> CipherX: just ufw on the laptop.
<CipherX> ninjix: may want to just add a allow rule for whatever port(s) apt uses
<ninjix> just wanted to see if anyone else is experiencing this
<dany> Exxon, I connecting from ubuntu , using modem 3G , but in this area we do not have wirless , but in little hours agao i was in my uni , but the wirless woldn't work
<auronandace> Exxon: explain to me how grepping dmesg will suddenly let him ping google with his wireless
<ninjix> wondering if our upstream provider is doing something
<dany> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/770495/
<CipherX> ninjix: although I run ufw, no probs really using apt-get install....I have ufw default deny all incoming set
<Exxon> auronandace, link provide nothing but llutz has probed that he has link don't simply the link don't sustain that claim ..i said i have to knwo the module if its loaded
<kaus> b
<auronandace> Exxon: aren't you reading the pastes he showed to llutz?
<incorrect> i don't like this 2x2 virtual desktop, can i get back to a 1x3?
<llutz> popcorn, anybody?
<Exxon> auronandace, ok i did not read ; can you help him..
<meerkats>  lsb_release -a; hp-check shows: error: User needs to be member of group 'lp' to enable print, scan & fax. how do I do that?
<auronandace> Exxon: you don't read them and expect to be believed when you say llutz isn't giving the right information?
<meerkats> im member of lpadmin
<llutz> meerkats: sudo adduser username lp
<dany> guys , can you keep helping me plz
<dany> i know here is an expert who can help me plz help
<meerkats> llutz, in my case I wrote sudo adduser dexter lp, but it didnt make a difference
<llutz> dany: "ifconfig -a "  does itlist more than lo, eth0, eth1 ?
<llutz> meerkats: user has to re login
<meerkats> a...
<Benxyzzy> exit
<Benxyzzy> oops
<CipherX> lol
<dany> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/770511/
<meerkats> lsb_release -a; hp-check also shows: warning: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file not found or not accessible.
<llutz> dany:  do you have 2 ethernet-cards? what's eth0
<linuxR> hi all. does anybody know how to reset the sound system in ubuntu? I have a the webbrowser from system user A blocking the audio so that user B cannot play any sound, thanks!
<qwebirc84771> Hello! Whats the difference between Ubuntu and ubuntuservers?
<Pici> qwebirc84771: The server doesn't install a GUI and lets you do some pre-selection of packages at install time.
<dany> lluts, i have no idea , but i want to inform you , that i runed the ubuntu cd installation  inside windows 7
<urlin2u> qwebirc84771, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq look on the web for details
<llutz> dany: wubi-install? i doubt that has any effect on wifi, but ...
<linuxR> how to restart sound system on ubuntu, anyone?
<qwebirc84771> oh okey, just the terminal to use? does that make the sytem use less energy or whats the idea behind that?
<qwebirc84771> okey
<dany> lluts, what's wubi-install package , do i have to install it
<llutz> dany: no, the way you installed ubuntu
<urlin2u> dany, it is in the regular ubuntu download.
<llutz> dany: sry can't help you any further. your wifi module is loaded but theres no (working) device
<dany> llutz,urlin2u, i think this has no relation with wireless , isn't it ?
<tokam> hey, how to get my gcc version displayed?
<dany> llutz, anyway thanks for your time
<dany> :)
<urlin2u> dany, shouldn't.
<urlin2u> dany, are you a ubuntu forums member?
<dany> urlin2u, lot of nice guys here tried to help , but with no result
<someguy> hey all im running ubuntu varian twith the current kernel and having issues with it seeing all 4 of my cpus is there a way to fix this?
<hamster007> Hello. I'm trying to fetch zen kernel from their git repository, but I'm missing something. I get their master and want to switch to zen-tune-3.1 branch but it doesn't do anything. Is that my fault?
<dany> urlin2u, no i'm not
<Exxon> dany, real question is ..trying to match ..and loosing the time instead. ;)
<dany> urlin2u, do have an idea abt wireless setup
<urlin2u> dany, I think your more likely to get help on the forums over 60,000 regular usrs it is kind of hit and miss here.
<urlin2u> dany, I am not a a freal help in this area myself.
<urlin2u> real help
<dany> Exxon, I guess there is lot of wayys to lose time than still  write command in my terminal , so please keep calm and let ppl help
<guest-PNHnME> how do i find out the lastest stuff was updated or installed on my system?
<hamster007> can anyone help me with this git thing?
<guest-PNHnME> cuz maybe some of the latest update broke something
<guest-PNHnME> i wanna know what was the latest packages to get updated on my system
<someguy> hey does anyone know how to get LXDE to see all four cores?
<llutz> guest-PNHnME: check /var/log/apt/history.log
<gallez> hi guys
<guest-PNHnME> llutz, thanks
<gallez> how can i define aliases like 'sudo install' -> 'installieren'
<Exxon> dany, i really didn't know what you wireless was ..paste was miniupulated..or rather something else
<someguy> .....anyone?
<dany> Exxon, tell me how to send you a pic
<llutz> hrhr Exxon you are a poor lonely troll (sry OPS)
<someguy> v.vl
<guest-PNHnME> it sucks that ubuntu removed the login to recovery shell option
<dany> Exxon, pic content will not be minipulated
<gallez> how can i define aliases like 'sudo install' -> 'installieren'
<someguy> what sucks is how much worse the support is these days compared to like three years back.......
<hamster007> gallez, probably in .bashrc
<llutz> gallez: alias installieren="sudo apt-get install "
<dany> Anyway thanks guys , maybe i will come later and i hoppe to get some help .
<yamahaalex37> where are icons stored?
<yamahaalex37> im trying to copy ff .desktop file for my own
<dany> llutz, thanks for your help
<gallez> thank you!
<llutz> dany: yw
<yamahaalex37> so where can i see my options of what to replace for the icon= option
<someguy> that and the poor lack of documentation via google.......oh and the fact that now only one core is useable apparent;ly
<someguy> hell if somebody tells me what distro will actually utalize them all i  have np switching
<Pici> someguy: What does /proc/cpuinfo say?
<TACPILOT> what package contains the directory tree ?
<Exxon> llutz, may be channel operator is asleep ; you people should be helping instead of cross-posting.
<llutz> cross-posting, where? learn to read
<Pici> TACPILOT: There isn't one package that contains it. paths are created as packages define them.
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempting to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. See for more info: http://pastebin.com/3prT5SEJ
<TACPILOT> trying to create a super minimal install and installing packages without directory tree fails for missing paths
<Doonz> can someone recomend a realtime disc io monitor for cli?
<someguy> pic1 its saying that i have a 800.mhz cpu with four cores but when i load the sys monitor the graphs only show one
<mutes> how do i use this: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=4a1a4d8b87389e35c3af04c0d0a95f6a0391b964
<Pici> someguy: Perhaps the sys monitor's functionality was changed.
<saveman> Hi ! Can someone tell me where is situated the file wich define the user language(s) ?
<saveman> I accidentally set the Japanese, and I just can not remove from the GUI.
<AlanBell> ii
<saveman> Hi ! Is there someone on the keyboard here ? :)
<washuu_de> yes. Saveman!
<saveman> Can u help me ?
<AlanBell> mutes: you would have to compile your own kernel to use that, or wait a while for it to  get into the release. Waiting is recommended :)
<litropy> saveman, run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<meerkats> help welcomed with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11537981#post11537981, scanning issue
<mutes> alanbell, if i want to get dirty...how would i?
<mutes> id like to learn how to comile it i think
<mutes> compile
<llutz> Doonz: something like iotop?
<tonk> "You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. pls edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart X server.    = how i do that?
<AlanBell> !mainline | mutes
<ubottu> mutes: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<saveman> I'll try
<someguy> hey all my distro is seeing my amd athlon II x4 635 @2.9ghz as only 800mhz per core...how do i fix this?
<washuu_de> saveman: you can switch with <shift-space>
<mutes> what will this do: git-apply --whitespace=error-all <patchfile>
<AlanBell> someguy: it might be just the idle speed is 800, which is a good thing
<gislikarl> can someone help me? my network card doesn't work even with ndiswrapper after Ubuntu 11.10 based distributions. Could it be because of the kernel upgrade?
<someguy> how can i tell if everything is functioning properly?
<llutz> someguy: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<washuu_de> Did saveman ask how to ban japanese from the computer?
<litropy>  /join #ubuntu+1
<litropy> whoops
<t1> hey anyone think they can help me with ubuntu sound
<t1> my alsamixer says its 100% but I still hear nothing
<llutz> !pm | someguy
<ubottu> someguy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<saveman> I'm french, and i have accidentally defined japanese in secondary language. But it's not checked in the GUI
<saveman> So, in certain apps who not are in french, they are in japanese
<Combatjuan> Suppose I have a database server and to be fast it needs a hefty page cache.  But i also want to xdelta some large files.  I don't care how long it takes (so I nice xdelta good'n'high), but I also don't want it to flush my disk cache.  Does nice handle that?  Is there another way?
<tonk> "You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. pls edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart X server.    = how i do that?
<someguy> llutz im in the folder uhm what exactly am i lookin for?.
<llutz> someguy: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies    just that file?
<saveman> litropy: "I've Warning: No support for locale: fr_FR.utf8"
<someguy> @llutz i got about a dozen other files but not that one and none of em have useful info in em
<saveman> while compliling kernel
<hanasaki> why is it that rebooting several times in a row increases the ondisk size of the virtual disk by several megabytes each time?
<litropy> saveman, then it sounds like you need to install it.
<someguy> i have a file named sampling_rate_max and sampling_rate_min
<pangolin> !locales | saveman
<ubottu> saveman: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<llutz> someguy: pastebin output of "ls -l /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/" pls
<someguy> you want me to just send the file its pretty large in terms of copy + pastre
<llutz> !paste | someguy
<ubottu> someguy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EvilResistance> someguy:  use pastebin
<saveman> My locale : http://pastebin.com/hjCkS5bN
<saveman> It sounds this line is wrong : LANGUAGE=fr:zh_CN
<tonk> "You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. pls edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart X server.    = how i do that?
<EvilResistance> tonk:  it tells you how
<EvilResistance> tonk:  alt+f2, type in gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<EvilResistance> tonk:  configure it
<EvilResistance> tonk:  then if you logout and login it'll restart X
<mutes> why doesnt my console appear to know what git-apply is?
<rafael> hi?
<EvilResistance> mutes:  git-apply doesnt seem to be part of git core
<mutes> meaning...it's in another package?
<llutz> !find git-apply
<ubottu> File git-apply found in git, git-doc, git-man
<llutz> !find bin/git-apply
<ubottu> Package/file bin/git-apply does not exist in oneiric
<EvilResistance> mutes:  did you try just git apply?
<EvilResistance> mutes:  without the - between them
<mutes> i will now
<DemonWitch> does ubuntu use UNIX like startup scripts, e.g. /etc/rc.d/ or sysV startup scripts, e.g. /etc/init.d ?
<llutz> !upstart | DemonWitch
<ubottu> DemonWitch: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<yamahaalex37> where is ubuntu apache httpd.conf?
<pp7> yamahaalex37: sudo updatedb; locate httpd.conf
<tonk> EVILRESISTANCE: nothing happens after i type in the sudo password. how to uninstal and reinstal the nvidia drivers?
<tonk> pm pls going afk
<llutz> yamahaalex37: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<EvilResistance> tonk:  dont capitalize my name please.  just typing my name will highlight me
<EvilResistance> tonk:  i dont privmsg users when they ask me to :P
<EvilResistance> tonk:  nor do i accept privmsgs without someone first asking if its okay :p
<DemonWitch> llutz, so its /etc/rc.d ? (i got some scripts in there)
<llutz> DemonWitch: read the link ubottu provided. upstart scripts are in /etc/init
<diverdude> How do i disable touchpad on my lenovo in ubuntu 11.10?
<gnuskool> the samba gui dosent open when I dbl click the icon, any ideas?
<gnuskool> ie samba-system-config
<meerkats> is there any skype like app for ubuntu? I mean one fully compatible and not in a permanent beta status, not to say outdated
<ben-8409> hi everybody. i am playing around with ubuntu 12.04 and unity 2d in virtual box. have some small issues and bug im not sure they are caused by virtualbox
<ben-8409> in system settings, the cursor becomes invisible when i hover an icon. somebody else got this issuer
<ben-8409> ?
<Arsonide> Alright. I got my wifi adapter to show up finally. Now I'm getting "Network Authentication Required" when I try to connect to my router. After I input the correct key, it pauses for a while, then the same box pops up again.
<Arsonide> Over and over.
<izz_> hey guys, are the regular ubuntu live/install cd's bootable on intel mac mini? or do I need a special iso?
<gnuskool> ben-8409: I dont think that is an issue, there is a dialogue that warns you about this behaviour and how to rectify it when you start the vm
<omido> hi . i have a lenovo thinkpad sl510 with intel core2dou t9600- 4gb ddr3-ATI mobility Radeon HD 4500(256mb) and 500gb 5400rpm hard drive . earlier today when i asked about how to install pae kernel some people told me that why dont you install a 64 bit edition of ubuntu. i want to know if my system is 64 bit capable and what are the diffrences between 64 bit and 32 bit and pros and cons of them.
<ben-8409> gnuskool: it only occurs in system settings, nowhere else.
<gnuskool> anyone else not getting the samba gui to open?
<llutz> omido: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<ben-8409> omido: all core 2 duos should be 64bit compatible
<llutz> omido: if that shows the flags, it has long_mode (lm) and IS 64bit capable
<ben-8409> it allows you programs to address more ram and some multimedia related processing should be faster
<ben-8409> omido: some people say the have problems with 64bit, but i never had problems using 64bit. have used it for years.
<drx1> what's the difference between "latest stable release" and "includes Long Term Support"?
<omido> llutz: thnx
<TACPILOT> whats version of ubuntu has the smallest footprint and with out a gui ?
<omido> so why does ubuntu's download page recommands 32 bit version?
<llutz> !minimal    | TACPILOT use this and install only what you want
<ubottu> TACPILOT use this and install only what you want: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<omido> llutz:  http://paste.kde.org/158960/
<llutz> omido: 32bit works on all machines, 64 won't on 32bit
<TACPILOT> cool TY
<llutz> omido: as i said before, it has long_mode (lm) and IS 64bit capable
<Guest78831> hello everybody
<omido> llutz:  so you think i better remove this 32bit installition and install 64 bit instead?
<llutz> omido: if you want to use all your RAM, yes
<omido> i'm afraid of some software which i only have 32bit installers of. like IBM lotus symphony which IBM website only has the 32bit installers
<llutz> omido: imho there's no reason to install 32bit on 64bit-capable machines
<llutz> omido: it needs some additional libs, but most 32bit stuff should run on 64bit too. (my experience)
<TACPILOT> ^ agreed
<omido> llutz:  thankyou
<c_smith> llutz, that would be because of the new Multiarch support on 11.10
<omido> i only have ubuntu installed on my laptop.i'm a little afraid cause i always install more than one OS on a machine cause i want to work with other if one breaks.
<llutz> c_smith: thats called to make it easier
<c_smith> llutz, ah, ok
<chandra_> hi. i upgraded all packages in ubuntu 10.04 after which a new kernel was also installed. thenafter, i was not able to use my system because my encrypted home was unmounted. i am now using my computer using a live boot medium. i can login to my system via X, but i get errors like permission denied, no home etc. when i go to tty1 and login, i get my user prompt too, but when i enter my login password after ecryptfs-mount-private, i ge
<chandra_> i would be thankful for any help
<yamahaalex37> what can i put in httpd.conf to allow my own .htaccess
<chandra_> yamahaalex37: allow override
<c_smith> chandra_, part of your first message was cut off.
<chandra_> c_smith: i will send again
<c_smith> chandra_, be aware that IRC does have a maximum character limit to messages.
<chandra_> hi. i upgraded all packages in ubuntu 10.04 after which a new kernel was also installed. thenafter, i was not able to use my system because my encrypted home was unmounted. i am now using my computer using a live boot medium. i can login to my system via X, but i get errors like permission denied, no home etc. when i go to tty1 and login, i get my user prompt too, but when i enter my login password after ecryptfs-mount-private, i ge
<chandra_> c_smith: ok, i will break into two and resend
<c_smith> or try pastebin?
<chandra_> c_smith: ok :)
<c_smith> chandra_, this is the Ubuntu Pastebin:
<c_smith> oops, this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<c_smith> chandra_, send a link after you pastebin it.
<teekoh> whats default hex code for windows ntfs partition?
<teekoh> 86 or 87 ??
<llutz> teekoh: 7
<teekoh> thank you
<llutz> teekoh: 86/87 are volume sets
<teekoh> is that not good
<llutz> teekoh: its different and not what you want i guess
<teekoh> i just cleared a HDD and want a default NTFS so that the next person doesnt have problems laoding
<llutz> teekoh: so use 0x07
<c_smith> chandra_, any progress on the pastebin?
<chandra_> c_smith: here you go: http://pastebin.com/QYDuEZzg
<yamahaalex37> why does rewriteengine on give me internal server error page
<chandra_> c_smith: does my problem look solvable ?
<raven> what is an open source (voip) tool similar to skype?
<c_smith> chandra_, from what I can see the system is broken, quite possibly beyond the point of recovery. I haven't run into this myself, but as a general rule, if an update segfaults, you'll likely have a broken-beyond-recovery system, if you can't fix the ecryptfs via recovery steps, that's a bad sign.
<omido> raven:  all others suck . at least they sucked for me
<meerkats> hi raven, I was asking the same
<ctwiz> hi all!  I have a media temple VE server, and for some reason I've updated things through apt-get and now when I rebooted, I can't ping or ssh into the server. When I've used the "repair" functionality of their service (essentially a temporary OS with my server partition mounted under /repair) /var/log/boot,message seems to be 0 size. I've checked /etc/syslog.conf and it seems to be configured correctly. Is there anything else I can check to
<ctwiz> boot logs to work? (Ubuntu 10.4)
<chandra_> c_smith: what are the recovery steps ?
<bosman> raven: ex: google talk have voice talk
<chandra_> i can log in
<meerkats> ekiga raven
<chandra_> and i can also see my files when i follow the steps i follow in the blog i posted abt
<diverdude> How do i disable touchpad on my lenovo in ubuntu 11.10?
<c_smith> chandra_, I was refering to what steps you were already taking from those sites.
<ejv> how do I tell mysql server to listen not only on localhost, but also 192.168.blah ?
<raven> meerkats, which company is behind ekiga?
<chandra_> i can see my files by the methods mentioned there
<chandra_> c_smith:
<chandra_> c_smith: but after i remove live boot medium and reboot, i can not see them anymore
<meerkats> raven, i dont know
<c_smith> chandra_, if you can see the files, they're still intact then.
<omido> can someone please check this shots and help me fix these(disable ) : http://img.susepaste.org/images/679da0f5.png                    ,              http://img.susepaste.org/images/79df955c.png
<chandra_> c_smith: yes, that is what i think too. but when i login to my system, i cannot see them
<c_smith> chandra_, one question: is your home directory on a seperate partition?
<chandra_> c_smith: yes it is
<Nikolai5> Linux Mint FTW
<llutz> ejv: bind_address=    in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<tonk> Evilresistance: how to uninstal and make fresh instal of nvidia drivers etc ?
<llutz> ejv: bind-address=
<yamahaalex37> sudo a2enmod rewrite fixed it
<c_smith> chandra_, then you might be able to do a fresh install while keeping the /home partition intact.
<chandra_> c_smith: when i login into my system, and try to mount private, it asks for some passphrase. i enter my login password and then it says wrong passphrase. i even unwrapped the passphrase (via live medium) and entered it, but didnt work
<chandra_> c_smith: i thought abt it too. but i was afraid i would lose my data in /home
<ctwiz> anyone have any idea?
<chandra_> what do you think? c_smith ?
<c_smith> chandra_, if you do a fresh install on the PC in the way I'm about to detail you will be able to come out with the same /home partition you left, as in it won't be touched apart from being mount to the directory.
<ctwiz> or know where I might look next?
<chandra_> c_smith: ok. and would it also mount it properly to /home so that i can login and see my files again ?
<Ansikt> chandra: So long as your home is not encrypted, it should be easy.
<Ansikt> chandra:  Yes!
<c_smith> chandra_, can't say for sure, as this isn't something I have run into myself.
<chandra_> do  you know is there someone else who might be able to help me log in? c_smith
<chandra_> i would not like to risk losing my files
<chandra_> and right now i do not have a good backup medium too
<Ansikt> chandra:  During install, don't choose 'format', and choose '/home' as the mount point.
<meerkats> how do I add myself to the voice group? its for ekiga (VOiP Client)? sudo adduser username voice ?
<c_smith> chandra_, ask around, but you can keep the partition intact by just setting the mount point of the partition to /home but not checking the format box
<goddard> hey look at my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/903395
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 903395 in unity "Nvidia 460M - laggy window movement 11.10 unity" [Undecided,Invalid]
<llutz> meerkats: yes
<chandra_> Ansikt: would it change my current situation? ie. would i be able to see my files in /home again?
<Ansikt> chandra, could you repeat your problem in whole?
<c_smith> chandra_, as in make sure it's not checked.
<bpietro> chandra_: wait a minute, must read your prb
<chandra_> Ansikt: did you read http://pastebin.com/QYDuEZzg
<chandra_> bpietro: ok
<chandra_> bpietro: it is here: http://pastebin.com/QYDuEZzg
<meerkats> llutz, so it will only make a difference after restarting...
<llutz> meerkats: re-login, not restart
<ark3qqq> When I installed I set up a static IP. Machine has been moved to a new network. How do I redo network auto-configuration? It needs to be DHCP this time.
<meerkats> llutz, the noob doesnt know the difference, should I then just log out? switch user? (there's only me using this craptop)
<phillip_> My internet is running really really slow on my ubuntu installation but it is fine on my other laptop and my windows installation on the same laptop, can anyone help me this is really anoying!
<ejv> llutz: looks like i can't bind multiple interfaces :(
<ejv> thx anyways
<llutz> meerkats: logout - login again
<meerkats> a
<bpietro> yes, I saw it, sorry, can't help, not using encrypted home I haven't any experiences w/ it, pitty :(
<Corey> ctwiz: Get it sorted?
<Corey> ctwiz: If not, I have your answer for you. :-)
<ctwiz> Corey : not yet
<Corey> ctwiz: Okay, how old is your server?
<ctwiz> Corey : sweet, I just hit the "reinstall to default" button
<ctwiz> Corey : pretty old I guess
<bpietro> chandra_:  yes, I saw it, sorry, can't help, not using encrypted home I haven't any experiences w/ it, pitty :(
<llutz> ejv: you can bind it to 0,1 or all addresses
<Corey> ctwiz: Yeah, there was a Virtuozzo update that ate networking if you updated the VE.
<ark3qqq> Is it possible to redo the network autoconfig stuff I did at install time?
<chandra_> bpietro: :(
<ctwiz> Corey : that's it!
<Corey> Calling it in will get it fixed within the day.
<ark3qqq> i.e. some sort of dpkg reconfigure blah ?
<Corey> ctwiz: I used to be a senior engineer there, it was.. interesting.
<chandra_> Ansikt bpietro btw, i dont get segfaults now when i do sudo
<ctwiz> Corey : darn. ok. Thanks. I called support they said "You updated your server? We can restore from back-up"
<Corey> ctwiz: Call it in, they should be able to fix it. :-)
<ctwiz> Corey : but offered no support otherwise. Sweet, thanks.
<Corey> That's a crap answer.
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempting to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. See for more info: http://pastebin.com/3prT5SEJ
<Corey> If they do that again ask to escalate to L3.
<ctwiz> Corey : that's what I thought.
<ctwiz> Corey : any idea on the boot logs?
<ctwiz> I tried, but for the life of me I can't seem to get boot logs to work with VE.
<phillip_> My internet is running really really slow on my ubuntu installation but it is fine on my other laptop and my windows installation on the same laptop, can anyone help me this is really anoying!
<litropy> phillip_, make sure you're connecting to the same network
<litropy> lol, asks question then disconnects
<cyphase> anyone know of a way i can delete all the nautilus thumbnails of images in a certain directory?
<ctwiz> Corey : at any rate, thanks a ton. :)
<Corey> ctwiz: No worries, good luck.
<Corey> ctwiz: And yeah, "boot logs" might be hosed. Usually that's read from dmesg, which you don't have on a shared container.
<ctwiz> yeah, I figured as much. Oh well. Thanks again. :)
<ctwiz> on the phone with them now.
<ctwiz> on hold. hah
<Corey> ctwiz: No worries.  Worst case ping me if they don't provide resolution.
<chandra_> hi i am not able to login properly to my encrypted home. my problem is described in detail here: http://pastebin.com/QYDuEZzg
<ctwiz> cool. :)
<TACPILOT> cyphase: u can use the rm command .. warning can be very dangerous cause it not put in trashcan.   try rm --help
<cyphase> or at least, how does nautilus know which tumbnail goes with which file? is it a hash (looks like it could be)?
<TACPILOT> using wild cards can be powerful
<cyphase> TACPILOT, i know i can delete all thumbnails, but i want to do it only for thumbnails of images in a certain directory
<cyphase> thumbnail*
<TACPILOT> thats where wild cards come in
<Kimble> does anyone have any idea why my ntpd daemon would fail to synchronize?
<llutz> cyphase: find certain-directory/ -type f -iname "thumb*" -delete
<atxq> I am trying to enable mod_rewite on Ubuntu 11.10. cam anyone help me?
<cyphase> llutz, i think you misunderstand :)
<llutz> cyphase: just ignore me then :)
<cyphase> nautilus stores thumbnails in ~/.thumbnails, but the file names are gibberish. i want to be able to associate those filenames with the files they are thumbnails of, so i know which thumbnails to delete
<chandra_> c_smith: Ansikt bpietro one question: if i reinstall the system w/o formatting /home, it might ask me for encryption option, what do i choose there? do i encrypt the home, or leave it like that, choose a passphrase, or what ?
<bpietro> chandra_: dunno :(
<c_smith> chandra_, It shouldn't ask you whether you want to have it encrypted or not, as it uses the old settings.
<chandra_> c_smith: ok, and what would happen to the passphrase ?
<c_smith> chandra_, it would use the old one.
<trism> cyphase: nautilus calculates the md5sum of the file uri hash (so echo -n file:///home/username/path/to/file.ext | md5sum) then a find on the hash should find them
<chandra_> c_smith: i am not understanding something. when i can login to my user now, why cant i see my files? are the passphrase and passwords different ?
<c_smith> chandra_, from what I could tell, it seemed to be the software is messing up
<chandra_> c_smith: so what would you suggest ?
<c_smith> chandra_, hmmmmm, not sure..... may very well be data corruption with the last message taken into account.
<chandra_> which message do you mean ? c_smith
<c_smith> chandra_, the one about not being able to see the files.
<c_smith> chandra_, another place you could try for support if we can't get you a solution here is the Ubuntu forums.
<chandra_> c_smith: hmm
<wspardaw> hi
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempting to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. See for more info: http://pastebin.com/3prT5SEJ
<c_smith> chandra_, have you done a backup of the home folder recently?
<diverdude> How do i disable touchpad on my lenovo in ubuntu 11.10?
<chandra_> c_smith: no
<c_smith> well, then, it would be hard for you to do a complete reinstall (formatting the home partition, too) if it goes corrupt.
<c_smith> chandra_, have you tried to reinstall yet?
<chandra_> c_smith: good thing is i can still access my home files from live medium. i will get a backup medium and copy the files over soon
<chandra_> c_smith: i dont want to try to reinstall because i fear losing my data
<chandra_> if reinstall doesnt change the situation, i dont see why i should do it c_smith
<c_smith> chandra_, it seems that would be the most efficient way to fix this, if you files are still intact on the live session, they will be after installing.
<diverdude> How do i disable touchpad on my lenovo in ubuntu 11.10?
<c_smith> chandra_, the reinstall touches none of the data it doesn't need unless you specify the partition to be formatted.
<chandra_> c_smith: but this situation was not predicted. i can login to my system but i cant see my files- this is clearly something wrong. i fear something unexplainable happens after reinstall too. afterall there might be some easy excuse later- "it was a bug" or so on :)
<chandra_> if i am not sure, i would not like to do it :) c_smith
<c_smith> chandra_, ok, well, I'm out of ideas then, I'll have to recommend trying the Ubuntu support forums, I can get you a link if you'd like.
<diverdude> How do i disable touchpad on my lenovo in ubuntu 11.10?
<chandra_> isnt it ubuntuforms.com ?
<c_smith> looks like it.
<c_smith> chandra_, wish I knew more ways on fixing your problem, but I sadly don't.
<chandra_> c_smith: thanks :)
<c_smith> chandra_, no prob
<chandra_> c_smith: i thank you for your time and effort :)
<chandra_> c_smith: if i know how to fix it, i'd let you know too (if you are on this channel later)
<goddard> hey look at my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/903395
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 903395 in unity "Nvidia 460M - laggy window movement 11.10 unity" [Undecided,Invalid]
<c_smith> chandra_, or you could send a PM to my account on the Ubuntu forums.
<chandra_> c_smith: cool
<wunnle> hello.
<washuu_de> Hello
<c_smith> chandra_, hang on for a second, I'll get you that in a PM on IRC.
<lion42> diverdude, I googled the instructions. It says to figure out the device ID by typing "xinput list" in the terminal, and then "xinput set-prop thedeviceID "Device Enabled" 0" in the terminal.
<lion42> You may also be able to disable the touchpad in the bios, but I haven't tried to do that with my thinkpad and cannot confirm that it's true.
<bjackman> nbv
<bjackman> whoops sorry
<wunnle> which music player are you using? I'm now using Rhythmbox but it doesn't support rating files. I need suggestions.
<deggie> hia
<slinzex>  plz help some experts with font config. Cant get normal font . Its like this http://i43.tinypic.com/30svnf6.png
<mkc> Does anyone know of a blog or a tutorial about proper installation of software on ubuntu servers.  An explanation or guide why each program requires to have a new user, etc. Thanks
<aeon-ltd> mkc: wut? not every program needs anew user
<aeon-ltd> mkc: server works the same as desktop but without all the crap
<omido> i installed zsnes emulator and set its configuration the wrong way. now i want to install it again without that wrong configuration that i made. how can i remove the cache(or anything its called in this case) so that i could have the default configuration?
<mkc> aeon-ltd: On my old ec2 machines i didn't care too much about security and proper installation so everything run as ssh user or root, but I want to do it right now. I just need a guide
<aeon-ltd> mkc: is this server personal? so for your use only?
<mkc> aeon-ltd: It's personal but now it is going to make me money...lol
<Paul_E> Hi all I'd like to install ubuntu with the minimal amount of packages to have a fully working desktop (so no productivity software, etc.). Desktop download installs too much. Is there a list of packages required to just have a basic working gnome system? I started with the server cd and installed that. Now I need the additional packages to get it to a desktop. Hoping for some official ubuntu...
<Paul_E> ...documentation on a minimal desktop install. Thanks :)
<aeon-ltd> mkc: you're prob gonna need to find a guide based on what it's purpose is
<goddard> why does ubuntu come with xterm and bash?
<SunTsu> why not?
<goddard> SunTsu: why so?
<aeon-ltd> goddard: you can use zsh if you like
<SunTsu> goddard: because the packager thought it's a good idea to do so
<SunTsu> most probably
<mkc> aeon-ltd: yea, true that. I'll google around for a little while and get back when i have more specific questions
<mkc> aeon-ltd: thanks. be back later
<labcoattech> hi
<enovativ> hello to all
<omido> i installed zsnes emulator and set its configuration the wrong way. now i want to install it again without that wrong configuration that i made. how can i remove the cache(or anything its called in this case) so that i could have the default configuration?
<goddard> aeon-ltd: so the reason it is to use zsh?
<labcoattech> is it better to run 64-bit ubuntu if you have 4gb ram or higher
<goddard> labcoattech: yes
<enovativ> i have a usb wireless adapter ...i want to use on ubuntu 10.10
<enovativ> can anyone help ?
<enovativ> for some reason ubuntu doesn't see it
<goddard> enovativ: did you plug it in?
<aeon-ltd> goddard: no, it comes with bash, if you don'tt like it remove it install zsh
<Paul_E> well.. I dug a bit more into google and found this : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimal_Desktop_for_Ubuntu
<goddard> enovativ: check compatability
<aeon-ltd> goddard: it's linux use whatever the hell you want
<SunTsu> labcoattech: depends, but yes, 4gb ram and higher is a good reason for 64bit
<goddard> aeon-ltd: oh no i do like bash but when i installed ubuntu fresh it installed xterm just was curious why
<Paul_E> ... though.. not so promising that the first thing you see on that page is "I give up."
<enovativ> goddard, yes i plugged it in...not working
<Paul_E> hah
<aeon-ltd> goddard: because it's "standard"
<goddard> aeon-ltd: strange never saw it installed before
<enovativ> aeon-ltd, i would agree with you ..except i have been trying to use this bluetooth headset on a compaq laptop for a week now
<enovativ> lol
<goddard> aeon-ltd: must be a new standard
<SunTsu> goddard: no, on the contrary
<aeon-ltd> goddard: it's been there since 7.04 (personal experience) and prob further back
<omido> no one can help me with my issue?
<goddard> aeon-ltd: oh? huh guess I never saw a menu item for it then
<enovativ> how can i tell the usb wireless adapter is working
<hanasaki> what package has kvmctl ? and virt-df?
<hasufell> does any1 know D? i tried a simple hack on a source-code but the last line does not seem to be interpreted correctly. no clue: http://pastebin.com/NAFABwA0
<SudoKing> how do i reconfigure SDL?
<washuu_de> did I ask my question more than 60 minutes ago?
<aeon-ltd> washuu_de: ask again anyway
<omido> help me plz
<aeon-ltd> omido: just ask and wait
<omido> aeon-ltd:  i wanted to play some game. i have a little free time and wanted to play a game but it turns to waiting on irc
<SudoKing> znes: maybe theres a (hidden) config directory in your home?
<SudoKing> err omido:
<Gnea> omido: what game?
<omido> i installed zsnes emulator and set its configuration the wrong way. now i want to install it again without that wrong configuration that i made. how can i remove the cache(or anything its called in this case) so that i could have the default configuration?
<aeon-ltd> omido: yes it's called purging
<speedxcore> I'm looking for a software for linux to sketch networks. Wan-clouds, links, transits routers and so on. Ideas?
<aeon-ltd> omido: then if there are any leftover files search /etc/nameofprogram and /home/username/.nameoffolder (dot folders are hidden)
<aeon-ltd> omido: sudo apt-get remove --purge nameofpackage
<omido> aeon-ltd:  thankyou
<omido> i removed windows and other linux distros and i only have ubuntu installed . but i have very strange and unusual problems with it
<gen5x4> hai all
<washuu_de> Since I upgraded to natty there is a in-built firewall. so it seems. firestarter doesn't get any events anymore
<washuu_de> くそ
<gen5x4> I wana ask? does it true ubuntu 12.04 will eliminate terminal??
<szal> !12.04 | gen5x4
<ubottu> gen5x4: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<washuu_de> Has ubuntu natty a built-in firewall? How can I deactivate it. I want to run firestarter !
<mutes> yeah
<mutes> does it true
<aeon-ltd> washuu_de: iirc (everyone else chime in if i'm wrong) firestarter is a frontend for ufw (ubuntu's default firewall)
<aeon-ltd> washuu_de: wait it's a frontend for iptables not ufw
<washuu_de> @anon-ltd:I can't set ports open or closewd anymore. NO event is shown in the firesarter window.
<washuu_de> I already reinstalled it.
<cyphase> trism, i figured it was some kind of hash. i used what you said to make a quick python script. it removed 19577 thumbnails. thanks :)
<guiri> Can someone recommend a mirror for 12.04?  I'm testing the ppc daily build on a laptop but mirror.anl.gov isn't working.
<trism> cyphase: nice, glad it worked
<llutz> !12.04 | guiri
<ubottu> guiri: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aeon-ltd> guiri: #ubuntu+1
<spons> jojo
<RokcStar> is there a network tool for terminal that can help you test network lines
<SunTsu> RokcStar: lots of
<gigawatt> how do i get gnome back??
<washuu_de> I have the problem, that IRC ports are closed since I upgraded to NATTY. Is there a way to open them again?
<SunTsu> !classic | gigawatt
<ubottu> gigawatt: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<gigawatt> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<washuu_de> I'm NOT using Unity
<SunTsu> washuu_de: not everything is about you
<washuu_de> Ok
<RokcStar> great SunTsu i found this link: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/426272/how-to-test-internet-connection-speed-from-command-line
<RokcStar> thanks
<washuu_de> But I never know who ubotto is talking to...
<n4dsp> W;here can I get some tech support for Evolution email?
<SunTsu> washuu_de: as it is a bot probably the to the one who asked it something
<washuu_de> =????
<n4dsp> Going with Ubuntu  I use Evolution. This is a piece of crap. Everyday at least once when I reply to an email and go to send it the program crashes and I have to reply all over again.
<seidos> evolution works fine for me
<n4dsp> good , glad to hear it
<seidos> what version do you have n4dsp ?
<boldfilter> thunderbird?
<n4dsp> what is an alternative email program for ubuntu
<n4dsp> let me see
<boldfilter> I use thunderbird anyway
<n4dsp> 2.32.2
<seidos> i am using 3.0.3
<n4dsp> if I upgrade I wont loose my email will I?
<seidos> i dunno, never upgraded
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempting to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. See for more info: http://pastebin.com/3prT5SEJ
<washuu_de> @SunTsu: So Noone here knowns about it?
<n4dsp> and where do I go to upgrade to 3.0.3
<washuu_de>  Is thast what you want to say?
<SunTsu> washuu_de: I don't even know what you are talking about
<seidos> n4dsp: update in synaptic, maybe there's a new version there.  if not, try to get a package from the internet, maybe.
<n4dsp> Nothing in Synaptic seidos
<MACscr> anyone know how to get partclone installed on a ubuntu 64 system? I cant seem to compile it (no errors) and the deb is for i386
<seidos> all i found was this:  http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/download.shtml
<n4dsp> so its either evolution or thunderbird eh
<n4dsp> ok thanks
<washuu_de> I asked if the upgrade to natty means that I can<'t control my portd anymore
<n4dsp> how do i find whom my distribution supplier is?
<seidos> n4dsp: i think there are some terminal clients as well.  but i haven't successfully set one up yet
<SunTsu> washuu_de: no
<n4dsp> ok seidos thanks for the information. Merry Christmas
<washuu_de> I asked if the upgrade to natty means that I can<'t control my ports anymore
<washuu_de> Now all my ports are closed!
<fschuindt> guys, I've installed the ubuntu 11.10 but I can't use the new visual... So I setup the gnome-classic mode, but it also is different. How can I install the older gnome?
<Jack`> n4dsp
<SunTsu> washuu_de: you might want to be more precise with your question. What are you doing exactly, ingoing, outgoing, who connects where and stuff
<Jack`> try hotmail gmail yahoo
<n4dsp> yes Jack
<Jack`> then you dont need programm
<Jack`> :P
<n4dsp> thanks
<washuu_de> Except port 80. That port  opemnd before I upgraded
<Jack`> sorry but i disconnect so i think you received twice
<SunTsu> fschuindt: gnome2 is not maintained anymore
<Jack`> :P
<SunTsu> washuu_de: again. be more precise
<Eriond> anyone familiar with  makefile internals?
<SunTsu> Eriond: ask away
<washuu_de> OK... T
<Eriond> I'm trying to -include another file, but it's actually checking the dependencies at inclusion, so it's running targets I don't exactly want it to run.
<Eriond> Is there anyway to have it not run those dependencies?
<washuu_de> I upgraded to Natty...
<JusticeZero> fschuindt: there was this messy breakup sort of thing with gnome for whatever reason. (Sounded like a good reason even if I couldn't understand the details.) Try new things. A lot of people are playing with xubuntu-desktop, etc. these days.
<JusticeZero> Hey, does anyone know how fast a cheap memory stick should degrade till you can't use it as a quickstart anymore, if you're putting different images on it?
<washuu_de> Now I can not open or close ports. A firewall called "firestarter" tha I had installed before the upfate weorks no more. I removed and re-installed it. To no avail.
<SunTsu> washuu_de: Please read this: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<washuu_de> I take a look...
<styelz> washuu_de: use ufw, pretty easy
#ubuntu 2011-12-15
<washuu_de> It does not stress that if YOU don't know the answer then my question is illegal...
<washuu_de> That FAQ...
<washuu_de> I take a look at "ufw"
<litropy> What chan discusses keymapping / mouse event mapping?
<_Marshall> hi
<_Marshall> does anyone have a minute to help me with a compiling issue?
<Eriond> _Marshall: like, compiling a library, or something you wrote?
<_Marshall> eh, i'm not really sure. it's nothing i wrote
<_Marshall> mind if i PM you?
<Eriond> sure
<qwertz> hi, "df -h" and gparted do not detect the correct size of my harddisk.
<Corey> qwertz: How big do they think it is, and how big is it really?
<justin_> hey im trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on my macbook pro 8.2 but im having some issues can anyone help?
<qwertz> it should be about 60G and only about 36G are detected.
<SunTsu> justin_: why on earth would you install something that is 1.5 years old?
<szal> qwertz: old machine w/ some BIOS limitation?
<justin_> i prefer the os
 * szal slaps SunTsu around a bit with a large LTS
<Corey> SunTsu: Because some of us have stability requirements that "OOH, SHINY!" can't meet?
<qwertz> Maybe the problem occured two weeks ago when my disk was full.
<Corey> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Corey> justin_: ^
<qwertz> and I had to do fsck or e2fsck to be able to relogin.
<SunTsu> Corey: on a macbook? And he didn't say LTS, did he?
<justin_> i have spent days reading through the wikis and i can not find one tailored to my version and other versions do not work.
<szal> SunTsu: what do you think 10.04 is?
<justin_> i have looked through google and many forums
<qwertz> since I am not an expert, myabe something went wrong with fsck or e2fsck?
<Corey> SunTsu: Urm... he said 10.04, which is LTS. :-)
<Corey> justin_: The hardware support might just not be in that version.
<justin_> i have tried installing 11.1 and i get the exact same error
<Corey> "Shiny hardware" and "older release" tend not to play so well together.
<justin_> although i would much prefer to install 10.04
<Corey> justin_: How about you tell us what you've already tried and what the actual error message is?  Playing twenty questions isn't fun for either of us
<SudoKing> i'm getting the error "GLimp_init could not load opengl subsystem" when I try to run quake based games (which use 3d acceleration) i use an intel chipset.. nothing i found online so far has solved the problem :S any ideas?
<SudoKing> removing SDL, purging and reinstalling xorg, etc..
<justin_> initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system.                 I have tried installing different versions and i have checked the md5 on the cd's
<justin_> i also tried to boot from a flash drive but i could not get it to load into the menu
<justin_> i installed windows via bootcamp and then tried to boot ubuntu instead of the windows cd and that did not work
<justin_> also i installed rEFIt
<justin_> and tried to boot from the cd after selecting the windows drive but was not successful
<justin_> so anyone have any ideas?
<justin_> nothing lol?...
<Kre10s_> hello. I am trying to install opendbx and its dev packages on 11.04. what repositories do i need to install opendbx?
<justin_> anyone on? :S
<rfi> any mt admins here
<keniobats> hello!, I've a weird question. I need Ubuntu to NOT wake up from suspend when I open the lid, instead having to open the lid an then press the power button (like Win7 does). Is there any chance of doing it?.
<Jordan_U> justin_: If you install Ubuntu using the netinstall/minimal installer it should work around the "unable to find a live medium containing a live filesystem" problem.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ibodi> i tried for a while with no luck: howto have copy+paste working in vbox ?
<ibodi> ubuntu 11.10
<justin_> thanks jordan_u il give it a shot
<justin_> and ubottu
<goddard> there is some strange thing that pops up when i touch my track pad that like grabs a window and shows 3 circles
<goddard> how can I disable my touch pad entirely when a mouse is plugged in?
<litropy> What chan discusses keymapping / mouse event mapping?
<SunTsu> ibodi: depends on what you set the vbox to regarding the clipboard
<yeats> goddard: this may help: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/automatically-disable-touchpad-when-mouse-is-connected-ubuntu/
<SunTsu> ibodi: if you use "bidirectional" everything you put into the clipboard on either host or guest is available on all clipboards
<Jordan_U> justin_: You're welcome.
<nixmaniack> does anyone here know bazaar (vcs)? I need help!
<goddard> yeats: AWESOME!
<ibodi> SunTsu: i m on vbox, get back to you later. thanks ...
<mneptok> nixmaniack: #bzr is probably a better channel
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempting to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. See for more info: http://pastebin.com/3prT5SEJ
<nixmaniack> mneptok, i already asked there! but seems pretty idle! since ubuntu uses it, i thought i might find someone!
<skegeek> Ubuntu keeps freezing when idle, I've disabled Compiz, screen saver and the monitor does not turn off - what else can I do?
<SunTsu> ibodi: the important part is putting stuff info the clipboard, using X's copy buffer alone does not work
<Jordan_U> skegeek: To what extent is it frozen? Do you see any changes on the screen at all (like moving the cursor)? Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to a GUI)? Can you ssh in from another machine?
<skegeek> It is completely unresponsive when it freezes, I have to press the power button.
<asava> tickle-pony?
<potatoe> I want to move the system and places menu into the applications menu to save space. I am running default gnome on ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop
<|Anthony|> potatoe, right-click on the panel
<|Anthony|> select add to panel
<|Anthony|> select Main Menu
<potatoe> Thanks |Anthony|
<potatoe> I knew I had done it before
<|Anthony|> ;)
<potatoe> Awesome :D
<|Anthony|> enjoy your day and thanks for visiting
<justin_> :( the minimal cd wont work because i dont have anyway to connect to the internet well installing
<Tech-1> ThankYou for choosing Ubuntu-Airlines
<justin_> i made a post on the forums with my issue
<justin_>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<enovativ> ok everyone ..i have tried what i think is everything to get his usb wireless adapter working and nothing
<skegeek> Jordan_U: When my system freezes, it doesn't respond whatsoever, I have to press the power button.
<Jordan_U> skegeek: Have you tried ctrl+alt+F1 or ssh?
<drx1> what is the default root password for Ubuntu 10?
<rfi> toor
<anto> Hi  2 every1
<enovativ> first..i installed the broadcom driver and that didn't work...because it didn't show up in "Additional Drivers"
<Jordan_U> !root | drx1
<ubottu> drx1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<enovativ> then I installed compat-wirelss, and added the necessary info in the usb.c file
<enovativ> and that didn't work
<enovativ> for some reason...couldint do a make, or a make install on the compat-wireless folder
<drx1> sudo isn
<drx1> is not working
<Jordan_U> !details | drx1
<ubottu> drx1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<enovativ> I am running ubuntu 10.10, and I using a NetGear g54/n150 wireless usb micro adapter
<enovativ> i am using it on a desktop
<drx1> I am trying to do a ./configure and it says you do not have permssions.  I am administrator (per Gnome GUI).
<enovativ> when i do lsusb....i can see the device
<phunyguy> drx1, the command would be sudo ./configure
<skegeek> I have tried Ctrl+Alt+F1, yes, I can't test via ssh at this time though.
<phunyguy> drx1, then type YOUR password
<phunyguy> sudo != root.
<Jordan_U> drx1: You shouldn't need to use root privileges for ./configure.
<rfi> sudo su - F.T.P.
<genoobie> should I update?
<Jordan_U> drx1: What is your end goal?
<genoobie> using the update manager
<phunyguy> but drx1, best practice would be to ./configure and make in your user directory somewhere, then sudo make install.
<genoobie> it's version 11.10
<szal> drx1: you don't build software as root
<phunyguy> Jordan_U, I am guessing he extracted the source to /tmp
<enovativ> i also installed ndisgtk....to try to install windows driver. but I can't find a INF file for this wireless adapter
<phunyguy> there is no harm in building as root
<user82> does anyone know how i can chat in QQ with ubuntu 11.10?
<phunyguy> just not required
<drx1> phunyguy: it was on a USB key and I also put it in downloads in my home folder
<phunyguy> drx1, then chmod +x configure
<drx1> I also used the GUI to grant RW permissions to all files in the folder
<phunyguy> the execute permission is missing
<Jordan_U> drx1: What is your end goal? I assume you're trying to install something. What are you trying to install?
<drx1> that worked,, thanks.  now when I run make or make <program> it says no targets specified or no makefile found
<phunyguy> drx1, then it didnt work
<phunyguy> see why the ./configure failed
<drx1> well, the ./configure did
<drx1> the make did not
<phunyguy> I'm sure some -dev package is missing
<phunyguy> drx1, I am telling you, the ./configure may have output, but it didn't work.
<k_sze> What command can I use to check the integrity or consistency of the boot sector of a HDD? My first attempt to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 failed with an I/O error.
<Jordan_U> k_sze: Why do you want to check the boot sector specifically?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | k_sze
<ubottu> k_sze: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<wspardaw> hi'
<skegeek> Jordan_U: The only thing that works upon freeze is the power button, i couldn't test ssh.
<drx1> phunyguy: how do I fix this?
<k_sze> Jordan_U: I want to retry installing 11.10 *in-place* (without having to wipe the existing ext4 partition)
<Jordan_U> drx1: What is your end goal? I assume you're trying to install something. What are you trying to install?
<k_sze> using the CD
<phunyguy> drx1, I have no idea, figure out why the ./configure failed.  I'm sure there is command output.  and without a pastebin, I can't help.
<drx1> I ran it from the source dir, and ./configure says "C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<Jordan_U> k_sze: So you want to check the partition table?
<phunyguy> I'm sure there is more to the problem
<phunyguy> but as a quick attempt, try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<phunyguy> then try again
<itaylor57> drx1, knowing what you are trying to compile would be helpful
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: I think we really need to figure out what drx1's end goal is before we go any further.
<phunyguy> have fun then.
<phunyguy> bbl.
<drx1> it's a utility called extundelete I'm trying to see
<drx1> if some files were deleted on an ext3 partition
<Jordan_U> drx1: sudo apt-get install extundelete
<drx1> the error code is 1947 and I see 4 command not found on various line numbers in config.log
<k_sze> Jordan_U: I'm not sure. I already booted the 11.10 CD and ran `e2fsck -cpv` on the ext4 partition yesterday
<Sterist> anyone know how to troubleshoot wifi AND ethernet not working?
<drx1> can't -- system isn't on internet.  have to bring over via usb
<Jordan_U> drx1: It's a *lot* easier to bring over the package file and its dependencies than it is to bring over the source and all its dependencies *and* all its build dependencies.
<Jordan_U> !offline | drx1
<ubottu> drx1: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Jordan_U> drx1: This is why you really need to start with your end goal when asking for support.
<drx1> I do not have another Ubuntu box
<skegeek> I'm curious, I know even Linux should have Anti-Virus these days, but should we have Spyware/Adware protection as well? And how about something like HijackThis??
<Sterist> anyone know how to troubleshoot wifi AND ethernet not working, while it does work under other OS's?
<Jordan_U> drx1: Then use http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ as also suggested in ubottu's message.
<Jordan_U> !virus | skegeek
<ubottu> skegeek: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rfi> Sterist, try checking for errros in dmesg, that may help point you where to look next
<blackshirt> hello,  is there web based front end for apt ?
<wspardaw> web based ?
<pp7> nope
<pp7> why would u want that?
<MonkeyDust> blackshirt, there is, moment
<skegeek> Okay - Technically all of my data files are stored on Windows via Wubi's automatic "host" directory. However, having read your response I assume proper Windows protection is actually the necessity.
<MonkeyDust> blackshirt  http://appnr.com/
<blackshirt> MonkeyDust: for this time, ?
<kkerwin> Hi. I have three computers, running Ubuntu, and an NFS server, running Arch Linux. On two of my computers, I have read/write access to shares exported by the server. The third computer has read-only access. I am trying to figure out why. Is anyone available who would be able to help me, please?
<blackshirt> MonkeyDust: i mean,not like that,...appnr use apt:uri protocol
<blackshirt> MonkeyDust: i mean, pure web based apt frontend
<wspardaw> hey all wus up
<mrb1011> Hey, I need a wireless card that supports monitoring mode for my information security class. All the machines i have has wireless cards that doesn't support it ! :(
<wspardaw> hey i have a question about ubuntu
<blackshirt> wspardaw: just ask guys
<wspardaw> be or not to be? that is the question.
<Jordan_U> !ot | wspardaw
<ubottu> wspardaw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kkerwin> mrb1011: Most modern wifi cards support it. You can also check the database on airsnort's website. $40 USD or so ought to get you a half-way decent one.
<kingofswords> anyone know a help chat for gimp?
<airtonix> why won't ssh client use the key i tell it to use? i specify it with -i  and it tries EVERY OTHER key except the one i tell it to use... it's almost as if it's trolling me and use the -i switch to sya "lololol ignore this key when attempting to use public-key authentication lolollololol"
<kkerwin> kingofswords: /join #gimp
<mrb1011> thanks kkerwin, appreciate it :)
<kingofswords> kkerwin, i did and nobodies talkinig
<airtonix> kingofswords: then you be patient and wait
<kingofswords> it doesnt look a channel for help anyway
<Peaker> "GPG error: http://il.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key" <-- for a few days now?
<kkerwin> kingofswords: What airtonix said, unfortunately. While you're waiting, I'd also recommend the online book, Grokking the Gimp.
<somsip> airtonix: what is the full command you're using?
<kingofswords> thx...
<coolstar> If you wanted to get the source code of an open source project, would you use svn, or git?
<Peaker> coolstar: svn is deprecated :) Use git
<coolstar> If you had the choice
<Skummel> git
<kkerwin> coolstar: Which ever the project is using. If git, then use git.
<coolstar> I'm gonna host a project
<drx1> so it is not possible to build from source?
<wspardaw> sometimes when I shut down ubuntu it does not shut down completely, it freezes in the ubuntu logo ......, why?
<airtonix> somsip: i have a correct entry in my ~/.ssh/config, and i can use the shortcut for other entries i have in there... so it fails on both : ssh shortcutname, and ssh user@remote.host.tld -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa-keyname
<coolstar> so i want to know which to use depending on popular opinion
<kkerwin> coolstar: Since you apparently have a choice, use git. :-)
<airtonix> coolstar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8
<somsip> airtonix: verbose mode helping any? -v or -vv or -vvv?
<rfi> airtonix, what are the permissions of the key file and the directory the key file is in ?
<coolstar> so far: 1 vote for svn, 2 votes for git
<kkerwin> coolstar: I think github offers free hosting, also.
<airtonix> somsip: versbose mode reveals it is trying every other key
<coolstar> kkerwin: I'm using google code, which gives a choice
<uqaschwa> irc.gimp.org
<kkerwin> coolstar: Oh, cool.
<airtonix> somsip: rfi: permissions are 0600, it works when i prefix the ssh command with : SSH_AUTH_SOCK= ssh ... (but that is unacceptable when i need to use fabric deployment with a public key)
<somsip> airtonix: possibly related? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=513235
<ubottu> Debian bug 513235 in openssh-client "ssh tries the keys proposed by the agent before those passed with -i" [Important,Open]
<airtonix> somsip: rfi: i expect that when i say "use this key" that it would freakn use that key not ignore it
<kkerwin> Hi. I have three computers, running Ubuntu, and an NFS server, running Arch Linux. On two of my computers, I have read/write access to shares exported by the server. The third computer has read-only access. I am trying to figure out why. Is anyone available who would be able to help me, please?
<Jordan_U> !poll | coolstar
<ubottu> coolstar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<somsip> airtonix: I agree, so maybe it's a bug
<airtonix> coolstar: you should really watch that video
<coolstar> airtonix: I'm watching it :)
<airtonix> somsip: looking at bug report now
<airtonix> i used to use cvs, then i took an arrow to the knee
<coolstar> I'm holding my poll at #ubuntu-bots. To vote, "/join #ubuntu-bots"
<drx1> I got connected to the internet ran apt-get intall extundelete and it says "Unable to locate package extundelete"
<drx1> intall=install
<Jordan_U> drx1: Are you running from a liveCD/USB?
<Vooloo> how do i see if server runs 32 or 64-bit ?
<blackshirt> Vooloo: uname -a
<drx1> Jordan:  no
<manofmilk> Vooloo, then look for x86 and/or x86_64
<Jordan_U> drx1: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Vooloo> manofmilk: 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028stab079.1 #1 SMP Fri Dec 17 19:25:15 MSK 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<manofmilk> Vooloo, you win!
<blackshirt> Vooloo: you are using 32bit linux
<manofmilk> hurf durf. i'm retarded.
<Vooloo> manofmilk: so which is it?
<Vooloo> blackshirt: ok thanks
<manofmilk> ya
<manofmilk> i686/i586,i386 = x86
<drx1> 10
<manofmilk> = 32bit
<kkerwin> Vooloo: i686=32bit. x86-64=64 bit.
<blackshirt> Vooloo:  i686 GNU/Linux is for 32 bit
<Jordan_U> drx1: 10.04?
<airtonix> somsip: ugh, fails when there isn't both the private and public key in ~/.ssh (or at same location as the private)
<somsip> airtonix: aha!
<Jordan_U> drx1: Also, please use my full nick (Jordan_U) when responding to me so that my client will highlight it.
<airtonix> somsip: so i guess when i have an entry in ~/.ssh/config then this scenario works
<airtonix> somsip: but yes, you are right there is another bug with ssh-agent where if you don't have an entry in ~/.ssh/config then -i gets ignored when there are more than 6 keys imported to the ssh-agent
<drx1> Jordan_U: 10.10
<somsip> airtonix: weird. I use config and only have public keys for most of my connections
<davertron> i'm trying to install mongodb on latest ubuntu, but whenever i try to run mongod, I get the following: "mongod: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.40.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", but it looks like the mongodb package installed libboost1.46, so why is it complaining about 1.40?
<Sterist> rfi any commands i should try? i just finished hour 2 of googling
<worrow> need some serious help
<Guddu> Hi All...I have mysqld in etc/init.d .... How do i make it to start automatically each time the machine is restarted?
<airtonix> somsip: yes but if you try to connect to a remote host that you have'nt created a shortcut for in ~/.ssh/config and need to specify -i. then ssh-agent forst tries all it's managed keys before using the one you specified... so it will fail if ssh-agent has more than 6 keys
<worrow> I have wired connection and wish to share it via my built in wifi. How do I do it?
<worrow> I will receive connection from mac if it makes a difference
<airtonix> somsip: since ssh protocol only tried 6 keys before failing
<skegeek> So, if A/V isn't necessary on Linux -  the talk about A/V on Linux-based phones is just hyp?
<somsip> airtonix: hmm. I use config for ssh'ing but -i for scp and have no problems. But anyways, if you've found your solution that's what matters
<worrow> anyone?
<Jordan_U> skegeek: Desktop Linux and phones are different things. When basically all the software in your repositories is Open Source it's easy to ensure that none of it is mallicious.
<drx1> Jordan_U: btw, the apt-get install build-essential does work
<worrow> someone has to know
<ibodi> SunTsu: you still there ?
<Jordan_U> drx1: "Doesn't work" is almost never a useful description of a problem. What happens when you try to run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<worrow> who knows networking on ubuntu?
<Corey> worrow: Many people.
<Corey> !anyone | worrow
<ubottu> worrow: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<worrow> how to I share wired connection via my built in wifi?
<Jordan_U> drx1: Since it hasn't been packaged for Ubuntu 10.10 it will be difficult to install extundelete. While it's certainly possible there may be easier solutions (like testdisk/photorec which is packaged in Ubuntu 10.10). What files did you delete that you're trying to recover or what is the situation exactly?
<skegeek> Oh, the apps in mobile markets are mostly proprietary?
<Corey> worrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<uqaschwa> in ubuntu 11.10 64-bit, I'm getting this error when running evolution and selection "exchange MAPI": I'm getting this error when I select "Exchange MAPI": (evolution:2118): e-utils-CRITICAL **: ec_assistant_forward: assertion `link != NULL' failed
<uqaschwa> anyone familiar with this error, or a fix?
<drx1> Jordan_U:  system directories such as /sbin, etc are missing
<Jordan_U> skegeek: I would assume so, it's certainly a *much* higher percentage than that in the Ubuntu repositories, and you can avoid proprietary code entirely if you want.
<drx1> Jordan_U:  I have the source for extundelete and would like to build it on the 10.10 box
<worrow> Corey, I tried those, it makes no sense
<Jordan_U> drx1: That's not something you'd want to fix with extundelete. Do you have any idea how this directory was deleted? I assume that you're working from a different system which does have a /sbin/ now?
<worrow> Corey,  I tried the setup and got nowhere. I want to share it similar as to sharing internet with a mac
<Corey> Well here we go.
<drx1> Jordan_U:  what are the odds of bringing those directories back assuming no new data was written to the drive since they were lost
<drx1> ?
<Corey> worrow: http://www.askmebetter.com/
<Corey> worrow: Pastebin the results of that form please. :-)
<drx1> Jordan_U: possibly a power problem, possibly an IRQ/memory range conflict that brought the system down
<drx1> Jordan_U: y, on a different system
<drexl> would anyone know what module I need to load to mount audio cds data cds work fine.
<Jordan_U> drx1: A power problem should not result in loss of old files. If /sbin is gone then your best bet is to re-install.
<drx1> Jordan_U:  it was writing data to that drive when the power may have failed
<Jordan_U> drexl: Audio CDs don't contain filesystems and thus cannot be "mounted". Use one of many applications for ripping / playing / listing songs from an audio CD.
<drx1> Jordan_U: why do you say extundelete is not a good choice?
<drexl> ya but I can't even mount the thing
<drexl> Jordan_U: I can't mount it
<worrow> 1. What I am trying to accomplish:
<worrow> I have a wired connection to my desktop and want to make it announce that connection via wifi so I can see it from my laptop wirelessly and connect to it.
<worrow> 2. The specific steps I am using to try to accomplish it:
<worrow> Setup wireless ad-hoc and named connection and made a unique SSID. Didn't add security and left everything alone.
<worrow> 3. What I expect will happen when I perform those steps:
<FloodBot1> worrow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> drexl: You don't need to "mount" it (and it's not possible to).
<worrow> I expect to see my connection wirelessly from other computers
<drexl> o
<Tech-1> he prolly is looking for the command to mount media
<frostschutz> drexl: some GUI file explorers act as if they mount the things, but it's just transparently switching to ripping audio mode really. there may be something in FUSE that does the same for console. but you really want to rip them with a program that lets you choose quality and stuff
<myk_robinson> evening, all
<worrow> did my paste show?
<Jordan_U> drx1: A power outage alone might cause the new files that were being written at the time to not be written, but existing files (even if they were being overwritten) should not have been lost. /sbin certainly existed before whatever writes were being made when the machine lost power.
<Tech-1> drexl:  also, if you dont either have ubuntu-restricted-extras and or the right codecs, it may not be seen also
<myk_robinson> As of late, been having an issue where my laptop touchpad simply stops responding. I have to rmmod psmouse then reload it.. Looking at dmesg, it seems to coincide with weirdness with the iwlagn module. Any ideas?
<frostschutz> worrow: don't paste in the channel please, see topic
<kkerwin> Hi. I have three computers, running Ubuntu, and an NFS server, running Arch Linux. On two of my computers, I have read/write access to shares exported by the server. The third computer has read-only access. I am trying to figure out why. Is anyone available who would be able to help me, please?
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> #c
<worrow> lol. ok assumed pastebin was just paste in.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | worrow
<ubottu> worrow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<worrow> Nobody explained
<worrow> well anyways, it got posted in here now it is too late.
<worrow> Does anyone have a solution?
<drexl> Thanks! guys i just used my audio program and I'm listening to a clockwork orange. cheers
<Jordan_U> drx1: extundelete is a hit or miss thing which is used when you need to recover *information* and *documents* which would otherwise need to be re-researched / written / be unrecoverable. Files in /sbin come from packages and can be re-attained easily. And if you re-install you know you won't still be missing any important files which might come back to bite you later.
<worrow> Corey,  did you see my paste?
<wspardaw> hi people
<Corey> worrow: No, you didn't hlight me with it.
<drx1> Jordan_U: I didn't install this box originally, so it would be better for me to extundelete if it will work
<worrow> scroll up a bit
<wspardaw> I hope to be someday like you guys
<worrow> I don't use IRC much and people assume I know all these rules and tricks
<frankcox679> howdy
<Corey> !pastebin | worrow
<ubottu> worrow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Corey> worrow: Put it in there, give us the link.
<Corey> :-)
<worrow> I don't need pastebin for my single question
<worrow> Wired internet connection share over wifi to other computers using wifi.
<etz> Hello all
<worrow> thats what I am looking to do
<worrow> I refuse to setup an account to ask a question outside of an irc channel I came to for an answer
<somsip> worrow: good for you. That'll show them
<Jordan_U> worrow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com doesn't require an account.
<Corey> worrow: 1. You don't need an account. 2. We *do* require that information.  You're the one with the problem, it's your call. :-)
<worrow> jordan,  it asked me to make a username and pass
<etz> My wireless doesn't work with the latest Ubuntu
<rfi> anyone know about mt
<Corey> worrow: It asked for a username.  Make one up.
<Corey> No password.
<drx1> Jordan_U: I don't care if it's extundelete or some other undelete, I just really need to undelete
<asava> tickle-pony is a good username
<Corey> worrow: If this is indicative of how thoroughly you read the ICS documentation, I may see your issue.
<Jordan_U> asava: Please stop.
<Corey> asava: Urm... did you work at MT? :-)  That was my nickname there.
<worrow> Corey,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770716/
<worrow> jordan, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770716/
<worrow> all------>    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770716/
<Peachez> Good morning :) Is it normal when connecting to Ubuntu from Win7 via VNC for it not to draw the interface correctly? I can see a snapshot of what was present at the time of connect, and can move the cursor, but via VNC i cannot see any interface menus when clicking, yet can see them on the monitor the ubuntu machine is on (Want to be able to work on the ubuntu machine without a monitor).
<drx1> why is it so difficult to build extundelete from source?
<Jordan_U> worrow: Follow this guide: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<fernando> hola?
<somsip> drx1: what is the problem?
<Guest54413> ohh
<Guest54413> gracias
<Guest54413> thanks
<benbloom> can anyone help me with configuring the way flash detects screens? using a multi head gfx card fullscreen flash is displaying improperly
<drx1> somsip: ./configure doesn't work... log says g++ command not found on 4 lines and says config failed
<Guest54413> my problem is I can not find the control center my  xubuntu
<somsip> drx1: and g++ is installed is it?
<bonhoffer> how do i find out what is using port 3000?
<worrow> jordan,  still a no go
<Jordan_U> drx1: If you insist on trying to use extundelete it's probably easiest to do it from an Ubuntu 11.10 liveCD/USB. Compiling from source is rarely easy (unless you're familiar with doing it) and I personally don't want to take more of my time to try to help you with it as I don't think it will be very productive. No offense intended, I just want to put my effort elsewhere at the moment.
<drx1> somsip:  I do not know
<somsip> drx1: whs - and if the partition you want to recover from is mounted, you may well have overwritten remnants of the file(s) you are trying to recover
<somsip> drx1: so your next step is evident
<drx1> somsip:  It's a default 10.10 installation
<drx1> somsip:   no work was done on it, though it did come up twice
<somsip> drx1: "Do not save any more data to the partition with the deleted file for any reason! Doing so may overwrite your deleted data and sabotage any recovery effort." from http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<drx1> somsip: yes, I have it, but it will not compile
<drx1> and, yes, the drive is off line now
<worrow> jordan,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770723/
<somsip> drx1: you have told me the compilation error. So the next step should be clear
<worrow> All   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770723/
<drx1> somsip: install g++?
<somsip> drx1: tada!
<Guest54413> somebody
<itaylor57> drx1, with /sbin lost or corrupted your chance of compiling it is not very likely
<Jordan_U> worrow: Click on the network manager applet and select "Edit Connections". Then go to the ad hoc connection that you're sharing internet *to* (not the ethernet connection you're getting internet from) and click "Edit". Then go to the IPv4 settings tab and makes sure that "Method" is set to "Shared to other computers".
<Guest54413> somebody
<worrow> i tried that
<drx1> somsip: done,, now it says cannot find ext2fs library (and apt-get install ext2fs fails)
<box> hello
<box> is the netbookremix no longer being developed\/
<Guest54413> ..-..
<somsip> drx1: "the configure step (below) will not complete successfully. For ext4 support, ensure you have e2fsprogs version 1.41 or newer (which may be found by running the command 'dumpe2fs' and noting the version it outputs). " from http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<drx1> how do you install ext2fs library
<Matr|x> i want to install Crypt::SSLeay
<Jordan_U> !unr | box
<ubottu> box: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<somsip> Matr|x: I did that the other day through cpan. Scary.
<root> hello
<Matr|x> can u tell me how plz
<Guest54413> loves onlili
<box> I see. I thought the netbook edition would be battery optimized and so on
<Guest45832> i try python
<Jordan_U> Guest45832: Logging in as root is a bad idea. Running an IRC client as root is even worse.
<somsip> Matr|x: I would recommend not using cpan unless you know about it or have no other choice
<Guest54413> solo el amor convierte en milagro el barro
<Matr|x> i know about cpan
<somsip> Matr|x: then you know more than me
<box> does anyone know how to get ubuntu installer on a usb stick with meego?
<Matr|x> nop
<Matr|x> it give me errors
<Matr|x> let me show you
<somsip> Matr|x: no thanks
<drexl> box: I can do it with extlinux
<Jordan_U> box: To clarify, you're running meego right now and you want to use it to make an Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<box> jordan_u correct
<cheako> Hello, there seams to be no such thing as documentation for GTK users.  However I'm kinda confused as to how I should enable or configure an engine.
<Jordan_U> box: Can you install Unetbooin in meego? If so, that's the easiest way. If not, you can dd an Ubuntu 11.10 image to a drive and it will be bootable, but you need to be *very* careful when using dd.
<drx1> somsip: it says I'm at the newest version
<Matr|x> Which SSL install path do you want to use? [/usr]
<drx1> somsip: (of e2fsprogs)
<somsip> drx1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657296 may help
<Matr|x> Note (probably harmless): No library found for -lgcc
<Matr|x> this need lib lgcc ? frist
<Jordan_U> Matr|x: I think that "sudo apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl" will get you what you need, though that's just from a quick look at the package description so check to be sure.
<Matr|x> libnet-ssleay-perl is already the newest version.
<Matr|x> i got it alrady :O
<worrow> hlp
<Matr|x> Can't locate Crypt/SSLeay.pm in @INC (@INC
<Matr|x> now wht :O
<shubble> hi
<Guest54413> i need help
<shubble> i need help making a dvd with a cool menu and scen selection
<Matr|x> me too
<Matr|x> :P
<Guest54413> with xubuntu
<shubble> any ideaaon how to?
<naryfa> hi
<Guest54413> the control center xubuntu
<shubble> tovidgui any good?
<Guest54413> where????
<Jordan_U> worrow: Can you confirm that the drop down menu in question is set to "Shared to other computers"?
<testing123321> hello Momma Bear
<drexl> Guest54413: waht's the control center
<rafael> hello everyone
<xhe> yes
<Guest54413> the "control panel" for xubuntu?
<testing123321> This is the main chat window
<k_sze> Does it make sense to put users' home directories in a separate partition and mount them to subdirectories under /home, instead of leaving them on the same partition as the OS installation?
<rafael> anyone else got experience using ironhide/bumblebee?
<testing123321> yes
<naryfa> k_sze: for what?
<Kismet1> i see you
<drexl> Guest54413: k_sze: yes
<testing123321> lol
<drx1> somsip: indeed.  thank you so much!!!
<testing123321> I can't start a private chat with you ?
<testing123321> o.O
<k_sze> naryfa: so that the home directories can be left intact when I need to re-install the OS.
<somsip> drx1: jolly good. If undelete works or not is a different matter
<drexl> k_sze: yes
<Guest54413> drexl: k_sze: yes?
<cosmicfires> how do I turn on core file creation?
<naryfa> k_sze: if you want to do it this way, why not, easier is to just copy the home dir to a backup drive...
<drexl> Guest54413: sorry erroneous copy and paste
<VitaminS> i would like to install ubuntu on an usb pen drive but my attempts failed
<k_sze> naryfa: I don't have a backup drive on hand, that's the problem. The computer parts shops aren't open until noon over here.
<naryfa> k_sze: do you have to have it done now?
<dr_willis> VitaminS:  I just install it as i would a normal hard drive. Im sure to tell it to install grub to the flash also.
<Guest54413> por favor
<Ana1> probando uno, dos
<k_sze> naryfa: I *strongly prefer* to have it done now. XD
<dr_willis> Off to work.. be back in about 30 min.
<k_sze> besides, I could save some money if I don't need to buy a backup drive now.
<naryfa> k_sze: then your question is rhetorical, do as you desire, is purely preferential
<skilz> How do I download the artwiz-fonts
<VitaminS> dr_willis , i can only use ubuntu as live usb
<CrownWheel> Anybody try installing the R statistics packages under Oneiric, v11.10?
<CrownWheel> It's giving me issues...
<CrownWheel> Synaptic flags the r-base-core package as broken.
<KL> is application for Red Hat Linux *, SUSE Linux * compatable to run on ubuntu?
<_raven> anyone who knows about flightgear?
<affan2fly> im about to download flightgear
<CrownWheel> KL, there is definitely an onieric distribution of R.
<CrownWheel> and its packages appear in the Software Center, which is a good sign.
<CrownWheel> I got it installed with no problem under 11.04.
<CrownWheel> I'm trying to install in Xubuntu, btw.
<Guest54413> where is the "control panel" in xubuntu? compañeros
<affan2fly> 54413 try system setting i think
<Vitamin> dr_willis , i tried to install it on a ext partition and on fat32 but it didn t work.
<VitaminS> what about /dos / windows mount point?
<Guest54413> affan2 thenks jeje
<teacupie> Can anyone help me i have a problem with my virtual machine it is having issues starting up
<VitaminS> why do we get only two mount points /dos and /windows when installing ubuntu on a fat16 partition?
<sam22> anyone knows how to disable " switch user " function ?
<teacupie> can anyone help me please?
<xzpeter> hi all. how many people here using fish shell?
<beginthread> offsec
<RadarG> hmm I have eaten fish parts with shells does that count?
<xzpeter> ah... I mean the shell called 'fish'. http://fishshell.com/
<naryfa> is it something like bash?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempted to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. However, surprisingly, xinput is limited to one event per button. So, I'm looking for alternatives.
<xzpeter> ye
<_raven> flightgear: how to start engines of a 737
<xzpeter> I am trying fish, but found some tiny problem on that
<xzpeter> I use very frequently the !$ in the old shell
<xzpeter> sometimes like: cp -R dira/ /some/where/else/, and then
<litropy> Essentially, left-click+right-click (both upon press and also upon release until another click) = scroll with trackball.
<xzpeter> I use cd !$ to go to that /some/where/else. I don't know whether I can do the same thing in fish
<xzpeter> anyone can help?
<drx1> it looks like / was damaged, deleted, or formatted... is there an unformat for ext3 for ubuntu?
<KL> CrownWheel: I have an Intel® Server Board S5000PSL, the vendor sites seems like only have software for Red Hat Linux *, SUSE Linux ...
<naryfa> drx1: no
<rfi> whois tickleponey
<tickleponey> wow
<tickleponey> you must be new
<tickleponey> rfi you nub
<drx1> is there an ext3 unformat one can build from source?
<asava> drx1, are you trying to recover data?
<Guest70049> hey
<Guest70049> friends jeje
<drx1> asava: yes
<Guest70049> i need help
<tickleponey> no i need help more
<csdserver> tab frenzy
<drx1> asava: my theory was that some files got deleted, but now it looks like a partition is missing (/), corrupted or deleted or formatted
<tickleponey> curious if there is anyone here that works for media temple, they are an awesome hosting service, but i need some help with one of their services
<tickleponey> thought here would be the best place to come to get quick indepth help with a very technical issue
<Guest70049> where is the "control panel in xubuntu?
<niftylettuce> trying to get intel hd 3000 i3-2330M graphics working in kernel 2.6.32-5-amd64
<niftylettuce> not sure if I need to add kernel options or upgrade kernel for native support
<niftylettuce> i915 specifically
<tickleponey> so im trying to upgrade my kernel from 2.2.12 to the latest but having issues
<tickleponey> can anyone help me please?
<tickleponey> i try to do xmenu config
<tickleponey> but it's not working says invalid command
<tickleponey> please please help
<niftylettuce> my problem is that the only resolution I can select is 1024x768
<w30> Guest70049, top left mouse icon Settings Settings Manager is close to what you have in Gnome Control Panel; Also, look in  system
<drx1> there's an unknown partition type of 9+GB between sdb1 and sdb3, I gather that would hvae been / and that it would be designated /dev/sdb2 if it were working.
<somsip> drx1: got to say it's a valient attempt, but you may have to resort to other data recovery attempts if you want that one back
<drx1> somsip: I thought there were some unformat & partition utilities for ext3
<tickleponey> that's because you're retarded
<somsip> drx1: My son thinks santa will come in 10 days...
<Guest70049> w30, gracias hermanito
<somsip> drx1: :)
<tickleponey> somsip: at least your son has an excuse, he has been lied to, what's drx1's excuse?
<somsip> tickleponey: ouch! :) drx1: just look around and find what you need. if you can't find it, maybe it aint there
<dark> on unity 2d, how to move the top bar (with  title, menu, etc) to the bottom?
<au_fait> i know that you guys may think me crazy and weird but I am thinking about downgrading from 11.10 all the way down to 10.04 ... I know it sounds crazy but 11.x just not functional for my system
<au_fait> i know
<au_fait> I am crazy'
<OerHeks> au_fait, downgrading = re-install
<bubbles|> can i "chown" a process? or allow to processes from different users to signal each other?
<rfi> is it owned by root ?
<au_fait> i know everyone loves unity but I love gnome and other stuff gfound in 10.x
<bubbles|> no, not root
<somsip> au_fait: not crazy - I regretted upgrading to 11.04 but ended up with another solution instead of downgrading
<bubbles|> the signaling user is "nobody" though .. not sure if that matters
<au_fait> somsip? really? what is that?
<rfi> bubbles, I think you can only do that if it starts out running as root and then calls setuid to another uid
<LoadSystem> quit
<somsip> au_fait: maybe that was misleading - I disliked unity, so installed minimal install of 10.04 then put a simple WM on top of that. Maybe this is not helpful if you have hardware issues
<dark> au_fait, downgrading is not supported on any distro i know (other than NixOS)
<somsip> *11.04
<rfi> the processes code has to be written to drop root priviledges after start up
<bubbles|> so what do i do rfi?
<drx1> somsip:  maybe it's not, but I will at least backup the data, etc.  btw, how do you get permissions on a foreign drive without messing it up if indeed it does get fixed?
<au_fait> oh crappers
<rfi> or like write a small wrapper script around what you want to run
<au_fait> but it upgraded to 11.04
<bubbles|> and what would that do?
<dark> au_fait, upgrading is an one-way path on ubuntu
<somsip> au_fait: yeah - I'm okay with the current releases as long as i keep my minimal setup and avoid gnome/unity/bloat
<Rachel88> Make Money Using Facebook http://fb.weightdeals.com/
<au_fait> ah ok.
<somsip> drx1: not sure - maybe safest to mount as root and poke around on there as root.
<dark> nobody knows how to move the top bar (with  title, menu, etc) to the bottom, on unity 2d?
<rfi> bubbles, can you give me some background on this ? is this a proces you cant stop and just restart as a different user ?
<au_fait> seems like 10.x ran faster on my old amd 586 too
<au_fait> oh well, pull out 10.x and reinstall
<somsip> dark: last post I found from Sep suggested the functionality is not there
<somsip> au_fait: is it just speed or are there hardware probs?
<drx1> somsip: it won't let me.
<au_fait> both
<drx1> how do you get permissions on a foreign drive without messing it up if indeed it does get fixed?
<au_fait> mostly hardware
<bubbles|> rfi its a small script that is called by postfix on incoming mails, and sends the data via ipc to another process, and signals the process when doing so
<somsip> drx1: so the drive is b0rked?
<au_fait> before I could dual screen wioth no problem'
<somsip> au_fait: ok - maybe best option then
<drx1> somsip: only the 2nd partition
<dark> drx1, foreign drive? what is this
 * w30  's playing with kubuntu and xubuntu; No Unity or Gnome3 for me.
<drx1> somsip: but, I would like to pull data from the 1st and 3rd
<somsip> drx1: s/drive/partion
<rfi> well thats going to run as whatever the parent postfix process runs as
<dark> somsip, I heard it almost 1 year ago. and I saw lots of people asking for it. I supposed.. it would be implemented
<drx1> dark:  a drive from another system (different users, permissions, etc)
<bubbles|> the files it creates are for the user "nobody"..
<drx1> somsip: s/drive/partition?
<somsip> dark: I read about changed beingmade to allow more configuration for unity but it doesn't affect me so the info doesn't sink in
<dark> drx1, hmm but it's an unix drive? I think you can "translate" UIDs and so on
<rfi> this maybe something you want to check with postfix documntation about, it may have a build in setting/feature to change what user it runs as
<somsip> drx1: so it seems like the partiion is b0rked then
<drx1> dark:  the partitions are mounted but I do not have permissions to them and I want to go in & pull data but make sure it will work in the original computer if repaired
<drx1> somsip: yes, I'm in the data recovery phase from the 2 good partitions
<dark> drx1, I think you should mount read-only, and read data as root
<dark> drx1, if you want to write data there, maybe it is easiest to create users with the right UIDs and edit with them
<drx1> I thought Ubuntu doenst have root anymore, and that the first user (me) just had to sudo.  I tried changing the password with sudo passwd root and it took the change but will not let me login as root nor su root... isnt that a new change in 10.10 over earlier rooty versions?
<somsip> !root | drx1
<ubottu> drx1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dark> uhm. o.o you can just sudo with your first user, and you will be the real root
<Squarism> can i make my whole homenetwork available just by initiating a ssh tunnel to it from a remote location?
<somsip> drx1: so root user is there, but the intention is to make it inaccessible
<Akiva> Hey folks, quick question; I can't find the HP photosmart 5510 in the list of drivers. Should I just be using the generic, or should I look to download one off google?
<Squarism> ....or will i need some iptables thing for that too?
<dark> here, my root has a password (I just ran passwd as root..)
<somsip> Akiva: check for support of this model in hplip
<Akiva> somsip: well do
<drx1> somsip: hate that
<drx1> somsip: stupid
<drx1> somsip: anyway, what command am I sudoing to in order to pull data from the good partitions?
<somsip> drx1: I used to think restrictions placed by people who know more than me were stupid to. now I accept they may have validity
<dark> drx1,  the only common metadata that is system-specific is user ids and group ids. on the filesystem, they are just numbers. the mapping from those numbers to username and group names are stored on /etc/passwd and /etc/group, and it's this that is system-specific
<drx1> dark:  right, so how do I get permissions to the good partitions without changing those?
<Shammancer> how can you make the recovery console bigger?
<dark> drx1, what about sudo su - ? if you just want to read
<dark> drx1, or, if you create users with the right IDs, you can use the partition normally with this user
<w30> Akiva, look  for some  additional drivers in the repos, there are more HP printer stuff in there
<threezero> can someone help me connect to a webdav server in 11.04 with xfce
<Jordan_U> drx1: If you think that a partition table entry has been deleted but the filesystem is still completely intact you can use testdisk to restore the partition table entry.
<Akiva> w30: thanks!
<drx1> actually, I did gain access as root, must have mistyped the passwd twice b4 -- huh!
<Akiva> Though one thing I do not understand, is that it says that this printer has full support, but it won't support its wireless networking... I think.
<bubbles|> can i send signals to users in the same group?
<Jordan_U> Akiva: If the printer is supported when plugged in directly then it should also be supported over the network.
<abhijeet> hello guys
<Squarism> anyone? Can one make a whole network available through ssh tunnels?
<Akiva> Jordan_U: thanks!
<rfi> bubbles, http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/ipc/ipc.html
<abhijeet> today, i installed netbeans ide and found that the file menu is not integrating with the ubuntu top pane, just like libre office.. is there any fix for it?
<Jordan_U> Akiva: You're welcome :)
<abhijeet> or do need to raise a bug for it?
<dark> drx1, with the command stat (or, clicking with the right button on nautilus, and going to properties), you can see the IDs. like, if you can't enter on some directory as your regular user, you can check the owner ID of it; a user with the same id will be able to enter there
<drx1> Jordan_U: I will likely try that, could work unless it was formatted or scrabled.
<Jordan_U> abhijeet: Check if a bug report has already been made, and if not then file one yourself.
<drx1> scrambled
<Jordan_U> !bug | abhijeet
<ubottu> abhijeet: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<somsip> abhijeet: do you use 'wname' to run netbeans?
<robin0800> dark: you can fix libre office
<abhijeet> Jordan_U, ubottu ... sure..
<somsip> *before running netbeans...
<abhijeet> somsip, nope..
<researcher123> I have 32 Bit Ubuntu 11.10 installed on whole hard drive.How an I replace it with  64 bit without wiping my earlier storages?
<dark> robin0800, is it broken?
<abhijeet> somsip, ok let me try that.
<somsip> abhijeet: the bug that requires this is more that the java window does not populate - just a grey empty box. If you run "wmname LG3D" it fixes that. It might do something for the title bar too. Guesing
<w30> Akiva, check out hplip
<robin0800> dark: no that was to  abhijeet about the menu's
<Shammancer> how can you make the recovery console (shell) a higher resolution?
<abhijeet> robin0800, yes.. I saw one fix .. but it is unstable at this time.
<w30> Akiva, hpijs-ppds looks promising
<abhijeet> robin0800, anyway having menus for libreoffice on applicaton is good.. most of them are needed frequently :)
<researcher123>  I have 32 Bit Ubuntu 11.10 installed on whole hard drive.How can I replace it with  64 bit without wiping my earlier storages?
<abhijeet> somsip, do i need to install that package
<somsip> abhijeet: from memory wmname is a very small package that is in the main repo
<abhijeet> somsip, okay
<abhijeet> somsip, disaster :(  close, mini.. are gone from all the windows
<abhijeet> somsip, how can i revert it back??
<somsip> abhijeet: you may well need to restart xsession to reset wname. Not sure.
<abhijeet> rebooting will solve the problem?
<somsip> abhijeet: I would imagine so
<OerHeks> researcher123, easy, start the 64 bit installation, choose to decrease your current partition to make space for the 64 bit version
<abhijeet> okay.. let me try it
<aeon-ltd> almost 5 mins with no problems :)
<aeon-ltd> wow
<niftylettuce> only getting 1024x768 in my choice of options for Monitor settings, any idea why?
<xjiujiu> how to set the Transparency value of the terminal,just like ubuntu10.10?
<xjiujiu> On ubuntu11.10
<dr_willis> compiz has features to set any windows semi-transparent. ive never noticed that feature missing in the gnome-terminal in 11.10, but i rarely want a trasparent terminaal
<dr_willis> niftylettuce:  good idea to state your video chipset, and drivers, and monitor info
<Jordan_U> xjiujiu: Edit > Profile Preferences. "Background" tab, select "Transparent background".
<xjiujiu> Ok I'm trying.
<xjiujiu> Jordan_U:Thanks
<xjiujiu> Done
<Jordan_U> xjiujiu: You're welcome.
<xjiujiu> I never see the tab before...Is it because that I update the system files yestoday? |)
<xjiujiu> ;0
<somsip> xjiujiu: I recently asked why there was an Applicatiosn item in the sidemenu on PCManFM. After they finished laughing at me, they told me it had been there for 13 months :)
<grubbles> hello all
<grubbles> anyone want to help a noob with a tech Q?
<somsip> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<niftylettuce> dr_willis: i915 driver, monitor is just my laptop's LED screen Lenovo B570, i3-2330M Intel HD 3000 graphics
<niftylettuce> dr_willis: basically i used default squeeze amd64 and then added these kernel options: i915.semaphores=1 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 pcie_aspm=force i915.lvds_downclock=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1
<niftylettuce> semaphores won't work apparently, so I think that may be why
<niftylettuce> when I do sudo modprobe i915 it won't work and says semaphores is the issue
<niftylettuce> FATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-5-amd64/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<xjiujiu> somsip::(
<dr_willis> niftylettuce:  default squeeze? you are not using a ubuntu release?
<niftylettuce> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/770791/ I tried Ubuntu 11.10 and it worked, but I wanted to downgrade
<niftylettuce> dr_willis: do I need to upgrade linux kernel?
<grubbles> oh sorry, ok well I installed wow on my inspiron mini, it has an N10 family integrated graphics controller. I don't seem to have a driver but I read that it is because it comes with lubuntu. basically I log into wow and and it crashes. it is very laggy before it crashes.
<dr_willis> niftylettuce: could be you need ewer kernel, or xorg, or drivers...
<grubbles> xorg doesn't exist according to terminal...
<somsip> grubbles: it doesn't nowadays, by default
<niftylettuce> dr_willis: im pretty sure its the kernel, i read somewhere only 3.x.x something or other worked with semaphores
<dr_willis> grubbles:  you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<somsip> grubbles: it seems as though the chipset details are needed (hint: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48868/3d-acceleration-for-intel-corporation-n10-family)
<grubbles> semaphores?
<niftylettuce> dr_willis: i don't like unity/gnome3/gnome-shell
<niftylettuce> grubbles: i915 semaphores kernel option
<Jordan_U> !notunity | niftylettuce
<ubottu> niftylettuce: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> niftylettuce:  theres alwsays xfce, or lxde, or kde.. or roll your own
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sudo patch  << it says that command is not found.... I thought that was a command?
<DaZ> U-b-u-n-t-u: maybe it's not installed.
<grubbles> niftylettuce: is there a fix?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ah ok
<niftylettuce> grubbles: there is in some vers of kernel 3.x.x
<Jordan_U> U-b-u-n-t-u: patch is a command, but one that's not installed by default. But for now *stop*. Why are you trying to run patch as root? This sounds misguided.
<hemanth> trying to sent an calendar event to outlook users, using evolution; but they are receiving it as plain text!
<hemanth> any quick fix?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty DaZ  and Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> U-b-u-n-t-u: You're welcome. But please do explain what you're trying to do before you continue.
<DaZ> because he wants to patch like a baws.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I patched pithos
<U-b-u-n-t-u> there is a sync issue
<grubbles> niftylettuce: so to clarify, I upgrade to kernel 3.x.x, and this is something I can find on google? what is a kernel?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it works now
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =)
<Tobarja> i'm currently using filezilla from windows to ftp(with tls) to a website. anyone know a command line ftp app that will let me do that from ubuntu?
<somsip> grubbles: niftylettuce is talking about his own issu with an i915 chipset video card. Your issue may be completely different
<grubbles> oh...
<somsip> Tobarja: you want Win32 sofware and you're asking in a ubuntu channel?
<DaZ> Tobarja: midnight commander? :f
<Tobarja> somsip: nope, i have win32 software, but i want to do it from ubuntu instead
<somsip> Tobarja: ok - clarification is good
<Jordan_U> Tobarja: sftp
<Tobarja> DaZ, Jordan_U thanks, I'll look into those.
<Jordan_U> Tobarja: You're welcome.
<grubbles> somsip: I've done all of the of the listed configurations to config.wtf, I'm running wine 1.2.1, and I am launching the game from the terminal not the launcher, could it still be something other than the video card? or could it be that my netbook just isn't strong enough to run wow?
<somsip> grubbles: I don;t know. I suggested you provide the graphics shipset details to look at that closer
<brainwave> whois brainwave
<grubbles> somsip: can I ask how I would get that info?
<cyberex> hello
<cyberex> is anyone there
<aeon-ltd> cyberex: yes
<dr_willis> grubbles:  you did check the wine app database? and yes a netbook would be very low end to run wow. turn all game settings down as much as possible
<aeon-ltd> cyberex: got a question? just ask it to the channel
<brainwave> i have a question on C. Where do i ask?
<brainwave> I am on ubuntu, if that helps
<dr_willis> ask the actual question and see
<usr13> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> grubbles: grubbles sudo lshw and the info should be about a third of the way from the top under 'display'
<cyberex> how can i create a hotspot (access point) on ubuntu
<dr_willis> !ics | cyberex
<ubottu> cyberex: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<usr13> cyberex: First, you'd need to get a wireless NIC that has infastructure mode.
<cyberex> infrastructure mode ... is is same as master mode
<brainwave>  Ok....If i declare char str[30]={"Hello"}; and i write printf("%d",str}; i get the address, and if i write %c instead of %d, i get the value 'H'. How come? Isnt str a pointer to the first element that is H? Should i have to deference it to get the value H instead of just changing the format specifier?
<usr13> cyberex: But it's easier to just get a wireless router.
<usr13> cyberex: Yea, I think mster mode is it.
<usr13> *master
<dr_willis> some wireless nic's with linux drivers ive noticed cant do an ad-hoc network.. wonder if thats why
<usr13> dr_willis: Most wireless nic's will do ad-hoc
<cyberex> actually i wanna use my laptop as hotspot bcm4313 and by the way ad-hoc is something else
<dr_willis> usr13:  well this was from my android to linux laptop. it might be an android issue also.
<cyberex> hotspot and ad-hoc are different things
<usr13> and if you only wanted to share with one other, ad-hoc will do the job
<cyberex> actually i want to share connection with android
<brainwave> Where do i ask for a cloak? In which channel?
<dr_willis> ad-hoc + ICS = hotspot aint it.
<usr13> then ad-hoc wiill probably work for you then.
<dr_willis> you want to get to the internet through the android? or the otherway?
<grubbles> can I post my specs here or would that be too much?
<i_is_broke> which vm's use usb's?
<jvargas> where can i get an app to sign documents digitally with a smart card?
<usr13> dr_willis: He just said he wants to share his laptop's internet connection with the android phone.
<cyberex> i want to share my internet connection with laptop
<cyberex> sorry with android
<usr13> cyberex: What?
<usr13> cyberex: Ok
<sinistrad> grub boots up when I manually select an option, but when I set it to default to win7 partition, it boots up the recovery partition instead...any ideas on why?
<cyberex> laptop to android
<cyberex> android cant connect to ad-hoc
<bsmith093> how do i add the same text to every line around the current line, of a very large file? example i have these 12345 i ant to make them these www.blah.com\12345\1 how would i do that?
<cyberex> i had to install windows and use connectify now, but i don't like windows ubuntu should have been enough
<grubbles> Dr_willis: can I send you the info from sudo lshw via pm so that you can analyze it?
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  normal tools for that would be sed/awk and perl
<bsmith093> dr_willis: ok how?
<somsip> cyberex: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/167106-append-text-end-every-line.html
<usr13> cyberex: Oh, well, maybe not.  I don't know.  But if your laptop's wireless NIC will do infastructure mode, you can have your laptop act as a wireless router.
<somsip> bsmith093: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/167106-append-text-end-every-line.html
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> http://l337stuff.blogspot.com/
<somsip> cyberex: (sorry)
<dr_willis> grubbles:  i doubt if i can help much. im not even clear on your actual problem
<cyberex> does my nic's driver brcmsmac still does not support master mode
<bsmith093> dr_willis: the numbers are the unique parts of an otherwise exact url string, i would like to wrap around them, how do i do that?
<cyberex> does anybody know who is working on these mac80211 drivers
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  sed, and awk.. and no i cant tell you the command
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  or a text editor with macro feacures
 * dr_willis has a large book on 'using sed & awk' but i rarely need to use them.
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job to go do.
<aperture> My grub is woefully messed up, but I have ubuntu at hd0,1 and haikuos as well (plus some partition that's 2.84 gb, dunno what it is). How can I repair grub in the liveusb?
<cyberex> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available   how do i resolve this error
<aperture> Also, how can I scan my ubuntu installed partition for disc errors?
<somsip> !fsck | aperture
<ubottu> aperture: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<aperture> okay
<aperture> so what about grub? What can I use to fix that?
<somsip> aperture: maybe this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1581099.html
<cyberex> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available   how do i resolve this error
<icedtea> to get upstart to work on a program you just need to stick a config file (in the proper format, of course) in /etc/init correct?
<somsip> cyberex: maybe this might help http://debugge.com/gpg-decryption-failed-secret-key-not-available.db
<tc_> Did you try sudo update-grub . We also need your grub.cfg file on Ubuntu. And yes, Ubuntu uses Gedit as text editor. You can gain root priviliges with gksudo gedit //boot/grub/grub.cfg
<somsip> icedtea: maybe this might help http://greeennotebook.com/2010/06/run-your-program-as-a-service-with-upstart-in-ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> aperture: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<aperture> Jordan_U: I do not yet have the liveusb up, still writing to usb.
<aperture> Also, hello again :)
<Unguided> hello all. newb question. Does anyone know of a graphical interface for dhcp?
<cyberex> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available   how do i resolve this error
<icedtea> somsip: thanks
<chachan> Unguided: web interface will be fine?
<chachan> Unguided: you can use webmin
<somsip> cyberex: maybe this might help  http://debugge.com/gpg-decryption-failed-secret-key-not-available.db - not repeating again until you respond
<Unguided> chachan: yes i would like to be able to install and connect to it like you do a hard ware router
<grubbles> Hello, I recently installed wow on my inspiron mini and it works fine up to the playable part, that's when it crashes. my wine version is 1.2.1, I have configured config.wtf according to specifications, and I am not playing through the launcher. My netbook is rocking the intel N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller and the only propriety drivers I seam to have installed is one for sound. I was told that is because lubuntu 
<somsip> grubbles: so we need to find out if your video shipset is supported, and how to get a driver for it?
<somsip> *chipset
<kkerwin> Hi. How do I start a daemon at boot?
<somsip> grubbles: maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758850
<ensi> hi i have instlled fluxbox on ubuntu and run ubuntu, which works fine but sometimes the fluxbox root window menu (that comes up on right click) gets replaced by gnome menu
<ensi> where deos this menu come from?
<ensi> nautilus?
<somsip> ensi: you might have more luck in a #fluxbox channel if there is one
<ensi> somsip: okies
<cyberex> excuse me plz i want to upload my application to ubuntu server so that users can download it from synaptic manager and it should be present in synaptic by default with adding any repository plz how we do this
<cyberex> without adding any repository
<somsip> cyberex: maybe this will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<OerHeks> or http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<somsip> wnd link is better
<somsip> *2nd
<cyberex> that seems a bit complex
<Guest62276> hey, does anyone know how to add an audible chime to ubuntu for USB devices.  Kind of like the da donk sound that windoze plays upon insertion of a usb device.
<Guest62276> is anyone in this room
 * jalen looks at the nick list
<OerHeks> Guest62276, you should write a script for that, example > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-380002.html
<somsip> Guest62276: maybe this will help http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20125
<Guest62276> Thanks, guys
<OerHeks> ah, it is in brainstorm already, so it could become a feature
<Guest62276> That would be pretty sweet.  It is one of the few features that I miss on ubuntu
<coolstar> Which licence allows me to make a project open source while not allowing others from ripping code off without giving credit to the original project?
<somsip> !ot | coolstar
<ubottu> coolstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest62276> Thanks guys have a good day.
<OerHeks> coolstar, under GPL3 i guess
<coolstar> OerHeks: thx
<Dharmit> Is there any free open source alternative to fireplotter ??
<kkerwin> Hi. I have three computers running Ubuntu, and one NFS server. Two of my computers have r/w access to the NFS server, but the third does not. I am trying to figure out why. Is there anyone available who could help.
<polardude1983> dharmit, maybe try looking at  iotop and vnstat?
<polardude1983> dharmit, i believe there is also DDwrt
<Dharmit> polardude 1983, Thanks. I shall look at it. I am totally new to this so needed some names that I could search for.
<polardude1983> kkerwin, I do not know why your third computer does not have access. Maybe someone else does if there is anybody else :)
<ibolmo> i made a boo boo. i accidentally rm -rf /etc/php5 :D now I'm trying to reinstall php5, but apt-get install and remove are not cooperating
<kkerwin> polardude1983: No problem. Thank you for taking a moment to answer.
<somsip> ibolmo: reinstall? install --force?
<ibolmo> thanks
<somsip> ibolmo:  did either one work?
<ibolmo> --force no such option
<somsip> ibolmo: I should check - how are you installing?
<ibolmo> sudo apt-get install ...
<somsip> aperture: try -f for fix broken or --force-yes to do other things that may or may not make things worse
<ibolmo> hehe --reinstall did it
<somsip> ibolmo: cool - sorted?
<ibolmo> yep ty
<somsip> ibolmo: np
<Jordan_U> aperture: Still haven't been able to boot from the Ubuntu liveUSB?
<ag28> Anyone had a problem with network app not remembering WPA keys?  Since upgrading to 11.10,  my app won't.
<kkerwin> Hi. What is the best way to change the UID of an existing user?
<somsip> kkerwin: maybe this will help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<kkerwin> somsip: Hehe. Google gave me the same answer. Thanks!!!
<somsip> kkerwin: prolly because the first thing I do when I'm in this mood is to search google
<kkerwin> somsip: Ya. I got an answer to one question from another channel, and so my knee jerk reaction was to ask on here, rather than ask google, as usual.
<somsip> kkerwin: our knees jerk with different reactions. I check google first.
<Untitled_only> long time room, whats new?
<Squarism> which release should i choose if im on 11.10 ?
<Squarism> http://archive.cloudera.com/debian/dists/
<polardude1983> nuttin
<Squarism> only hardy and lucid et al  there
<somsip> Squarism: maybe this will help https://groups.google.com/a/cloudera.org/group/cdh-user/browse_thread/thread/4a3054318e8f170d/cbb7145b7aadb6c7
<delinquentme> does ubuntu ship with multiple versions of python pre installed?
<Squarism> DAMN, 11.10 / unity is just buggy
<pbt> +1
<Squarism> now... right mouse buttton doesnt work
<CrownWheel> Hey.  To anybody who was paying attention to my questions about installing R stats packages earlier,
<CrownWheel> I got it done.
<pehden> whois
<Squarism> somsip, thanx.. that helped me
<somsip> Squarism: np
<CrownWheel> The fix was 1.) add a "CRAN" repository (they host the R packages)  2.) add the GPG key with which the packages were signed.
<etrask> Hello, how often is the LTS roll given new hardware drivers? I'm wondering what the odds are that the LTS version will support my wireless card now [it didn't before 10.04.02]
<pehden> is there a way to proxy into irc
<Untitled_only> night all
<CrownWheel> That pubkey should be available from the repository where your R packages are hosted.
<somsip> !proxy | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<somsip> etrask: AIUI LTS only updates for security issues.
<pehden> tor doesnt work
<pehden> whats a cloak
<pehden> !cloak pehden
<pehden> !cloak | pehden
<ubottu> pehden, please see my private message
<etrask> somsip: I see, thanks
<CrownWheel> ubottu, I've had a similar question about proxy-ing under Ubuntu.
<ubottu> CrownWheel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> bot 1, human 0
<Jon--> Turing test - passed.
<somsip> hehe
<etrask> awesome
<CrownWheel> how do you know it's not bot 1 - bot 0?
<ZoeyMarie> anyone have any experience dual booting a mac (specifically a macbook/pro) with ubuntu?? Or, alternatively, know of a better channel to ask in???
<CrownWheel> (btw, I'm flattered)
<pehden> !cloak | CrownWheel
<ubottu> CrownWheel: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Jon--> I will answer questions for the next 15 minutes, then sleep time.
<etrask> So here's an odd question... for reasons no doubt relating to my neuroses I need to install the GRUB bootloader to a partition instead of the MBR, however the latest versions of the Ubuntu alternate installer fail on this step [I think since it started using GRUB 2?]
<ZoeyMarie> dr_willis I have that page bookmarked. rEFIt isn't loading properly, and the sourceforge page doesn't have info on the issue (they say they're trying to solve the particular issue)
<pehden> !FloodBot1
<etrask> I get the system fully installed but the "Install a bootloader" step fails, with a "Cannot stat [hard drive/partition]" error message
<urlin2u> etrask, you can with the live cd.
<Jon--> ZoeyMarie, Sounds like there's not much you can do until someone releases a patch.
<etrask> urlin2u: just use the live CD to create a GRUB install for the already-installed system? will that work?
<ZoeyMarie> Jon: they've been "investigating" the issue for at least a year, I believe... I know it's been done, but I was specifically hoping that there might be someone on here that has done it.
<urlin2u> etrask, so we are on the same page, can you describe whats goi ng on.
<Jon--> ZoeyMarie, Possibly. You'd have more luck posting on the Ubuntu forums I think though.
<ryanCH> New Wallpaper -> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Swirl+of+neon+paint?content=147612
<ryanCH> :)
<me-1> hi...how can know how much ram my system is using
<ZoeyMarie> I just put rEFIt on a CD, to boot it that way (rather than trying to install it through the package installer), but then my eyes got a little crossed when I realized that I needed to boot Ubuntu off CD as well.
<Frijolie> how do you mount an Android tablet? does Ubuntu still use /etc/fstab?
<jack1> ! register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<urlin2u> etrask, but yes you can chroot in and purge and install grub as well as the actual bootloader I suspect.
<urlin2u> from alive cd
<etrask> urlin2u: sure. I have Windows 7 installed on a hard drive [2 partitions] and am installing ubuntu onto two other partitions on the same hard drive. However I have the Windows MBR replaced with the TrueCrypt one, since I have both Windows partitions encrypted. The default installers don't detect this setup and think they're alone on the hard drive
<frijolie> how do you mount an Android tablet? does Ubuntu still use /etc/fstab?
<etrask> urlin2u: so what I've done in the past is leave the MBR untouched, setup another partition [/boot] to be bootable and put GRUB there, so I can press escape at the TrueCrypt prompt to go into Linux
<ryanCH> me-1: type "free -bl" in a terminal
<ryanCH> me-1: or just "free" ;p
<ZoeyMarie> Jon, I will try that. I haven't posted on the forums in a whiiiiile, and my experience has been a little slow with them... thus, I thought talking to someone might be quicker.
<urlin2u> etrask, not sure as far as your set up but this site should give you some answers. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<etrask> urlin2u: but when I install now with 11.10, the bootloader install step fails at trying to install to /dev/sdb3 [or whatever it is] with a "Cannot stat [device]" error
<ZoeyMarie> Anyone know if there is a dual-boot ubuntu channel??
<Al_nz1> how would I search a series of directories ( recup* ) for *.txt files containing nz email addresses (ie strings with @*.nz)
<etrask> urlin2u: ah, I will check that out, thanks
<iceroot> ZoeyMarie: there is no need for a channel like that, ask your question here
<jacksparrow> hi
<somsip> Al_nz1: grep -r -i @*.nz /root_dir, possibly
<frijolie> how do I know whether to use fstab or mtab?
<urlin2u> etrask, I haven't used the alternative for a long time so I can't really say whats up, other than the live cd will install the bootloader where you want, the grub2 page tells you how to use the live cd to get into the OS if installed
<ZoeyMarie> iceroot I just was, and people directed me to the forums. I was hoping to talk to someone, so I thought maybe there would be another channel. I am trying to dual-boot my macbookrpo, and having some difficulties with it. (and I have the !mac link bookmarked)
<iceroot> !details | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Al_nz1> somsip: just not sure where in there I specify the path? ie /home/al/recup* ?
<somsip> Al_nz1: wherever the files are situated
<iceroot> Al_nz1: grep pattern path
<me-1> ryanCH:  if i want results in MBs..? not in kbs
<etrask> urlin2u: thank you for the help, i'll wrestle with this more after I've had sleep
<ryanCH> me-1: just "free -m"
<me-1> ryanCH:  thank you
<ZoeyMarie> iceroot, I am attempting to dual-boot my macbookpro with ubuntu, the rEFIt program wouldn't install correctly through the package installer, and the drawbacks of manual installation were too much of, well, a drawback, I currently have rEFIt on a CD, but am unsure as to how booting the Ubuntu CD while the rEFIt CD is in the drive will work...
<ryanCH> me-1: yw
<Guest71895> login kubuntu-chromium too slow:video card?
<frijolie> ...
<JusticeZero> What is /home/myname/.ICEauthority ?
<gogeta> Guest77190: kde isnt knoes for being fast
<gogeta> known
<JusticeZero> having login issues involving that file.
<gogeta> oh he left
<gogeta> lol
<somsip> JusticeZero: maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841457
<gogeta> JusticeZero: thats normaly a permission isue
<rumpe1> JusticeZero, check the permissions and correct them if necessary. Could be caused sometimes by using "sudo nautilus" afaik.
<gogeta> rumpe1: fail
<gogeta> ;-)
<nubfilter> quick question for y'all... trying to downgrade to 10.04LTS and I created a bootable USB but it keeps booting to the existing installation on my SSD drive... any ideas why? does it autodetect and boot it?
<Jon--_> nubfilter, Ensure USB booting is enabled in BIOS and is a higher priority than SSD.
<gogeta> nubfilter: depends on the pc esc or f8 normaly to get to a boot emnu
<rumpe1> gogeta, fail?
<gogeta> nubfilter: then slect the usb drive or as he said change the bios settings
<nubfilter> yes, I followed the same procedure installing freebsd and 11.10 on this machine...
<coolstar> For those of you waiting for openswave, it is now up here: http://code.google.com/p/openswave
<nubfilter> it starts reading USB after i select it in boot menu then hops to the existing install
<coolstar> Its in GPLv3
<coolstar> and Open Source
<gogeta> nubfilter: areyou slecting boot from hdd lol
<gogeta> nibalizer: thats in the list
<coolstar> if you have any questions, send me an email at coolstarorganization@gmail.com
<nubfilter> yes I'm selecting the USB drive from the boot menu
<nubfilter> it's the only one out of 8 that says Kingston lol
<gogeta> nubfilter: no when the usb boots it has another menu and the first option is to start whatever is on the hdd
<nubfilter> that's just it.. i'm not getting that menu it goes strait into 11.10 that's installed on physical disk
<gogeta> nubfilter: it might be defulting there
<gogeta> nubfilter: ah
<nubfilter> i've even tried holding F6 right after selecting the USB drive
<nubfilter> 1 second later i'm on a login screen for 11.10
<nubfilter> well.. 2 seconds
<nibalizer> nubfilter: are you sure you created the usb disk correctly?
<gogeta> nubfilter: you make it with unetbootin?
<nibalizer> i've found it to be kindof hard to do that right the first time
<gogeta> nubfilter: if your trying to us =e the bult in tool on a older version it may be doing it wrong
<nubfilter> I'm using osx, converted from iso to img, renamed got rid of the .dmg, then burned with dd
<nubfilter> same way i did the 11.10 install
<gogeta> nubfilter: stange maybe you lost something there
<pilgo> I turned off my wif using the menu at the top and uncheck the "enable wireless" or whatever it's called.
<pilgo> Now, whatever I do I can't turn it on. It's grayed out.
<gogeta> pilgo: some drivers like to blow up when you do that restaring fixes it
<pilgo> I tried to turn it on from Windows but booting into Ubuntu turns wireless off again
<nubfilter> I might try disconnecting the SSD and see if usb will boot.... one sec
<pilgo> gogeta: Oh, I've restarted more than once :)
<gogeta> pilgo: and it didnt come back as on
<gogeta> pilgo: do sudo ip net up wlan0
<gogeta> pilgo: i probly did that wrong
<pilgo> gogeta: Nope. The physical button does nothing. The menu is frayed out. Windows works though but turns off when I boot into ubuntu
<gogeta> pilgo: ip link set wlan0 up
<gogeta> pilgo: thats the cli command to turn it on
<pilgo> oh!
<gogeta> pilgo: sudo  ip link set wlan0 up
<gogeta> normaly wlan0 is the defult card name
<pilgo> gogeta: I'll try that in one sec.
<nubfilter> hmmmm guess something weird did happen with the usb this time
 * nubfilter shrugs
<gogeta> pilgo: well thats the command to tell the softwhere to turn the card on
<gogeta> pilgo: if the gui is not working for some reasion or it will fail and tell you why
<nubfilter> just a little to excited to get my oracle back i guess lol. noticed I didn't do the dd with sudo, perhaps that is the issue
<gogeta> pilgo: rather then just a gray box
<gogeta> nubfilter: yea probly
<gogeta> nubfilter: remake it see if it works
<nubfilter> nope... must be corrupted ISO i suppose. back to square 1 lol
<gogeta> nubfilter: i have no idea why the untebootin guys never did a osc version
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: Are you trying to boot the USB drive from a mac or a normal PC?
<gogeta> nubfilter: if you use a dl manager they do tend to cruppt isos
<gogeta> nubfilter: md5 it you will knoe if its bad
<gogeta> Jordan_U: it boots but goes to his old install
<nubfilter> yes... going to do that just as soon as it finishes downlaoding
<nubfilter> anyone happen to know where the md5s are for 10.04.3 server x64 iso?
<gogeta> nubfilter: should be on the same site you got em
<Jordan_U> !md5sums | nubfilter
<ubottu> nubfilter: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: Are you trying to boot the USB drive from a mac or a normal PC?
<nubfilter> thanks
<nubfilter> !md5sums
<nubfilter> Jordan_U: download .iso on mac, convert to .img, write to USB with DD, boot on 'server' machine (not a mac).
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: Then you need to *not* convert it to a different filesystem (iso to "img"). Just dd the iso as is to the drive (and *not* to a partition, this is important).
<gogeta> Jordan_U: booting was not the issue it ran his key then started 11.10
<gogeta> Jordan_U: yea i had a felling the conversion was losing some data
<nubfilter> I'm following the exact same procedure this time as when I installed 11.10, but it looks like (after removing SSD connectors) the image was corrupted somehow so I'm redownloading the ISO and going to MD5 it
<Jordan_U> gogeta: It's losing the bootloader.
<nubfilter> I just couldn't install oracle on 11.10 because a few things have changed and oracle is very picky
<gogeta> nubfilter: yea dd the iso it might have worked before becouse it saw nothing and defukted to install
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: Following the OSX instructions on the Ubuntu download page will never make something that is bootable on a non [U]EFI machine.
<gogeta> defulted
<nubfilter> my understanding is that you cannot just dd a .iso file to a usb drive because iso file is ISO-9660 format and that is not how you write something to disk
<gogeta> nubfilter: dd does not care
<nubfilter> you can, however, do that to a CD
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: You're understanding is incorrect. BIOS based firmware knows nothing about filesystems or partitions, it just loads the first sector of the drive into memory and jumps to it, everything else is up to that code.
<gogeta> nubfilter: when it comes to make live cds its ok ebing your not writing data back
<gogeta> being
<gogeta> nubfilter: so it the bios and even the kernel its a cd
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: It's true that you normally don't use iso9660 filesystems on writeable media for practical reasons, but that doesn't change the fact that Ubuntu isos (as of Ubuntu 11.10) are bootable when dd'd to a drive unmodified.
<nubfilter> I am attempting to dd a 10.04LTS server ISO to USB media to boot on my server
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: That will fail.
<gogeta> Jordan_U: ?
<nubfilter> correct... which is why you must conver it to IMG first, right?
<gogeta> Jordan_U: your right didnt lts have some bug with that
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: No.
<Jordan_U> gogeta: nubfilter: Being able to dd the image and create a drive which is bootable with BIOS based firmware is a new feature in Ubuntu 11.10. It was not possible with previous versions of Ubuntu.
<nubfilter> bummer.
<gogeta> Jordan_U: rite you gotta dump the files and use sys linux dont you
<nubfilter> so I need to go buy a dvdr?
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: I can create a netinstall image of Ubuntu 10.04 for you which you can dd to a drive and have bootable from BIOS based system.
<nubfilter> it worked with 2 versions of freebsd, and 11.4, and 11.10 lol
<pnorman> ubuntu's default of colouring grep's output is screwing up my command - anyone know how to turn it off?
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: That would be easiest.
<nubfilter> Jordan_U: ok
<gogeta> nubfilter: does the linux box still live
<Jordan_U> pnorman: It shouldn't use colors when piped to other commands, or in scripts (as it's an alias).
<pnorman> Ah, nevermind, got it working
<gogeta> nubfilter: friggin unetbootin the iso
<gogeta> nubfilter: they dump the fils and use there own boot laoder
<nubfilter> does unetbootin have a version for osx?
<gogeta> nubfilter: no :9 windows and linux
<gogeta> :(
<gogeta> nubfilter: soorry they now have a osx version
<Jordan_U> nubfilter: If you wait about an hour I'll probably have time to make you an image you can use (I need to leave now). It will need to be the netinstall (which downloads all packages during install) though since I don't have the upload bandwidth for anything else.
<gogeta> nubfilter: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<gogeta> Jordan_U: that will get the job done :)
<nubfilter> gogeta: thanks, I'll give it a try
<gogeta> nubfilter: slect the iso and the drive to use and let it go
<gogeta> nubfilter: i guess enough mac users screamed lol
<nubfilter> should I unmount the partition first or is it smart enough?
<gogeta> nubfilter: it uses it mounted
<gogeta> nubfilter: good idea to format it clean to fat
<gogeta> fat32
<gogeta> nubfilter: when its done rather the reboot unmount put in other pc
<nubfilter> let me ask a quick question before I go doing a net install... can this be done with dd or some other utility on 11.10 easy enough?
<gogeta> nubfilter: the tool i gave you is easy and it works well
<Jon--_> Software developer, three years university experience so far, 6 months in industry. Looking for an open source project to work on. Anyone have recommendations/could use a hand? First 1-2 that sound cool, you got me. ;)
<Jon--_> ^ apologies for off-topic
<gogeta> Jon--_: kill unity
<gogeta> lol
<Jon--_> gogeta, Hah.
<nubfilter> gogeta: doesn't show USB drive in drop-down
<gogeta> nubfilter: it should show the drive
<nubfilter> gogeta: dropdown is empty, usb is connected. tried unmounting also still nothing
<gogeta> nubfilter: re connect it then reopen
<gogeta> nubfilter: the usb drive should be listed
<nubfilter> gogeta: negative
<gogeta> Jon--: go help the guys at mate get gnome 2 back
<nubfilter> oh well
<tensorpudding> mate is not going to "get gnome 2 back"
<gogeta> nubfilter:  is type set as usb drive
<gogeta> tensorpudding: mate is gnome 2 ported to gtk 3
<tensorpudding> that's not "get gnome 2 back"
<nubfilter> gogeta: yes
<solofight> people i need to access my ubuntu server GUI from windows - how can i ?
<nubfilter> gogeta: going to try this (which is pretty much exactly what i did before)
<nubfilter> http://blog.duvrazh.com/2011/11/27/how-to-make-a-bootable-linux-usb-in-mac-os-x-lion/
<gogeta> nubfilter: maybe you gotta run it as admin or something
<gogeta> nubfilter: HFS or NTFS-formatted USB drives won't be listed
<solofight> people i need to access my ubuntu server GUI from windows - how can i take it remote ?
<dr_willis> solofight:  vnc, or ssh+xming, or freenx,  and putty of course
<nicehs> i have a dir that is webroot and that the webserver-user (www-data) needs access to, but i also have a ftp user that needs access to it for uploading that i got working now- the ftp user can upload to it.  but files i have uploaded give me "403 forbidden" when trying to view them in my browser afterwards. It starts to work when I manually chmod the file to 777, or if I chown it to www-data.
<nicehs> but ftp uploads are auto-set to be owned by the ftp user not www-data,and arent chmod' to 777 either.. any idea what i can do to make it work?
<dr_willis> solofight:  its odd that a 'serve' has a desktop
<pybit> solofight, have you tried webmin?
<solofight> pybit: nope
<coolstar> is anyone here interested in a shockwave player for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> dont use webmin.... forget it exists
<solofight> dr_willis: putty for GUI remote !
<pybit> heh
<gogeta> coolstar: lol no
<coolstar> its open source
<dr_willis> solofight:  with xming... yes.
<gogeta> coolstar: who uses shockwave
<somsip> coolstar: I can appreciate you're tryin gto drum up interest in your new project, but this is not the place
<coolstar> its used in almost every 3d online game
<styelz> webmin is for noobs
<gogeta> coolstar: no unity is'
<gogeta> lol
<pybit> somebody asking for a sever desktop falls into that class
<coolstar> gogeta: look at miniclip.com
<coolstar> gogeta: only flash and shockwave games
<TACPILOT> installed minimal ubuntu into virtualbox twice. both times I see the ubuntu 11.1 splash at boot then just blinking curser ??
<gogeta> coolstar: i havent seen anythig shockwave in 5 years
<gogeta> coolstar: most use pure flash or unity3d
<coolstar> gogeta: look at age of speed, age of speed 2, street racer, and turbo racing
<gogeta> coolstar: i ment real games heh
<nubfilter> if you're making a game, use the correct tools: openGL
<TACPILOT> most definitely openGL
<coolstar> nubfilter: openswave (my project) will hook into OpenGL, GStreamer, GTK, and either Cairo or GDK
<coolstar> gogeta: look at this: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/13494
<gogeta> coolstar: sorry ill use unity3d
<solofight> dr_willis: i have disabled password based authentication so if i use xming + ssh i can retain the rsa key based auth ?
<gogeta> coolstar: its faster uses gl
<gogeta> and html5
<coolstar> gogeta: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<dr_willis> solofight:  yes
<solofight> wow
<coolstar> gogeta: 38821 signatures
<gogeta> coolstar: for a dieng format
<gogeta> coolstar: pretty funny
<dr_willis> solofight:  xming works with putty.. so it has all the features putty does
<solofight> dr_willis: so i already have ssh running in my server - now i need to isntall xming in the client machine to get the GUI ?
<gogeta> coolstar: with flash pulling from mobile i say with the next few years its going to be gone from most sites
<dr_willis> solofight:  xming gives you a x server on windoes. you then use the x forwarding feature of ssh.. xming has wizards to automate this.
<gogeta> coolstar: many aruldy have in protest
<solofight> dr_willis: :( x server on windows ! ? il install the xming in my windows machine to check what that means
<dr_willis> solofight:  xming is an x server..
<solofight> dr_willis: an x server is ?
<coolstar> gogeta: There's still a ton of fun shockwave games out there
<dr_willis> solofight:  is this a local  lan or over the internet?
<maum> I downloaded ".diff" patch file. how can I use it on ubuntu 11.10?
<solofight> dr_willis: can be both
<gogeta> coolstar: never been a fan on it its slow compared to better things
<gogeta> coolstar: flash linux is total suck and fail anyways
<dr_willis> solofight:  then you might want to look into  'nx' also - such as freenx
<gogeta> coolstar: cpu eater
<solofight> dr_willis: ssh + xming + freenx ?
<Jon--> solofight, Yes, you will have to do this. I believe PuTTY comes bundled with something if you install it though, is that correct dr_willis ?
<milamber> maum: it depends on what you are trying to do with it, from the terminal: man diff
<prodr1fterx> hi.
<dr_willis> solofight:  or freenx.. depends onyour needs
<najche> Hey guys .. we are at school..and we want to isntall google chrome
<najche> can you help us ?
<dr_willis> solofight:  learn ssh...  then learn about xming, freenx also uses ssh i belive
<dr_willis> !chrome
<prodr1fterx> ye.
<maum> milamber: I am going to use this : https://trac.macports.org/ticket/29390
<prodr1fterx> we have ubuntu 7 version
<rootmark> EDUbuntu
<almoxarife> !chromium-browser
<coolstar> gogeta: this version of shockwave will be open source, so if it eats a ton of cpu, anyone can fix it
<prodr1fterx> 7.04 i think
<rootmark> EDUbuntu
<prodr1fterx> yep
<dr_willis> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Jordan_U> !eol | prodr1fterx
<ubottu> prodr1fterx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gogeta> coolstar: shockwave isnt nedded you can write it in pure flash and get the same game
<najche> yes..
<gogeta> coolstar: shockwave is just for noobs
<gogeta> coolstar: and probly the same game faster
<rootmark> hey prodr1fterx..
<gogeta> coolstar: i was pulling off flash video in flash 6 long before they made it easy
<gogeta> coolstar: granted they where huge and uncompressed
<milamber> maum: looks like they just removed 2 lines
<prodr1fterx> yes mark?
<R2D3-527> hi, does anyone know how i can make my graphics faster again in ubuntu oneiric. in lucid it was fast enough, but when i switched to oneiric, i can feel some stress everytime i was dragging a window
<litropy> Essentially, left-click+right-click (both upon press and also upon release until another click) = scroll with trackball.
<maum> milamber: how can I apply this?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempted to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. However, surprisingly, xinput is limited to one event per button. So, I'm looking for alternatives.
<nubfilter> sadly still no success. I suppose I'll just hunt for a dvdr
<TACPILOT> what is the smallest ubuntu install .. no frills just base system .. no desktop and no extra packages ??
<gogeta> TACPILOT: base cli
<coolstar> gogeta: shockwave is for 3d games, not videos btw
<gogeta> coolstar: even 3d games
<nubfilter> gogeta: shockwave is for silly website based 'games'.
<gogeta> coolstar: all the calls are in stock flash
<coolstar> gogeta: I downloaded a .dcr, and its only 4-5 MB, and its a 3d racing game
<gogeta> coolstar: wish i could find you some relly old school ones
<R2D3-527> TACPILOT: the lightest ubuntu installation i know is Xubuntu
<TACPILOT> I just installed mincd with command line install and it included all kinds of nonsense .. is that not the right iso ?
<gogeta> TACPILOT: did you slect server or base
<coolstar> anyways, if you guys with to contribute, all you need is git, ubuntu, and some c/shockwave/c++ knowledge. http://code.google.com/p/openswave/
<almoxarife> TACPILOT: nonsense?
<gogeta> TACPILOT: base should be enough to get to bash and some tools
<TACPILOT> was not one of the options
<gogeta> TACPILOT: bas eor cli
<gogeta> or
<TACPILOT> all kinds of destiop stuff
<somsip> TACPILOT: shouldn't do
<Jordan_U> !ot | coolstar
<ubottu> coolstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta> TACPILOT: oh yea i think its in advanced under expert install
<maum> milamber: ?
<TACPILOT> the iso is called minicd  .. at boot the screen has options for install or command line install or advanced verions of both
<gogeta> TACPILOT: with that you can do base install and skip insalling the besktop stuff
<gogeta> desktop
<R2D3-527> hi, does anyone know how i can make my graphics faster again in ubuntu oneiric. in lucid it was fast enough, but when i switched to oneiric, i can feel some stress everytime i was dragging a window! tnx
<milamber> maum: i would really just find the file and remove the 2 lines
<gogeta> TACPILOT: yea do expert install
<TACPILOT> I never saw a base option and tried both the command line install and advanced command line install
<gogeta> TACPILOT: its called ecpert now
<gogeta> expert
<TACPILOT> yes meant advanced = expert
<gogeta> TACPILOT: should be like expert cli
<gogeta> TACPILOT: should give you a bunch of menus
<maum> milamber: I have the source file but there is no file named "profile" except "profiler.py"
<prodr1fterx> guys
<prodr1fterx> look
<gogeta> TACPILOT after basic install skip slecting packages
<prodr1fterx>  Reading package lists... Done
<prodr1fterx>  Building dependency tree
<prodr1fterx>  Reading state information... Done
<prodr1fterx>  E: Couldn't find package g++-multilib
<prodr1fterx>  rootmark@edubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install apache2 wdiff lighttpd php5-cgi sun-java6-fonts \
<FloodBot1> prodr1fterx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TACPILOT> not see cli but it litterally says "expert command line install" I am getting the feeling there are 2 tyoes of cli
<R2D3-527> TACPILOT: but if you really want to get your hands dirty in the expert mode, you might want to try Gentoo and/or Arch
<milamber> maum: what about py26-wxpython ?
<TACPILOT> needing the ubuntu package repos for this project
<R2D3-527> TACPILOT: i see...
<TACPILOT> so need super small footprint to provision nodes with
<TACPILOT> stateless cluster
<maum> milamber: there is no file like that.
<gogeta> TACPILOT: yea arch by defult is base install only
<w30> TACPILOT, Lubuntu went on my netbook with an eight point six gig ssd drive with graphics, networking, word processors browsers and had over 3 gig leftover
<TACPILOT> these machines will have no drives
<gogeta> TACPILOT: ubuntu kinda burryed there base installer but you do it threw expert installer command line i beleve and just skip slecting packages
<RokcStar> try slax
<gogeta> naa arch its base by nature
<dr_willis> tiny core linux. 10mb. ;)
<gogeta> 400mb installed
<milamber> maum: looking at the bug it might be in setup.py ?
 * dr_willis missed the actual support question
<RokcStar> or run live with Persitance mode
<TACPILOT> I tried that first .. before trying the normal command line install .. neither give a login prompt when done
<gogeta> dr_willis: doing a ubuntu base install i forgot they burryed it
<TACPILOT> I can try again with expert version
<maum> milamber: the error happened when "python setup.py build"
<gogeta> TACPILOT: yes expert is what you whant
<dr_willis> it the machines have no hd... what are you installing to?
<gogeta> TACPILOT: your normal options but all in a list stylr
<gogeta> style
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempted to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. However, surprisingly, xinput is limited to one event per button. So, I'm looking for alternatives.
<gogeta> TACPILOT: you will see install base system
<TACPILOT> dr_willis yeah I have seen them and I even put together a custion DSL distro for papa john's pizza a while back
<gogeta> TACPILOT: then skip over slect packages and do the configs boot loader etc
<TACPILOT> I need ubuntu repos for this project though
<gogeta> TACPILOT: you will have a basic ubuntu
 * w30 wonders if muinux is still going; it fit on one 3.5 floppy disk
<gogeta> TACPILOT: those all install with base
<TACPILOT> gogeta: will try again  TY
<gogeta> TACPILOT: it used to be a option i forgot they burryed it
<westernanalog> help: http://www.pastie.org/3019706 http://www.pastie.org/3019714
<TACPILOT> heck I would be happy if I could just get a list of packages for a base install and where to get the base directory structure
<TACPILOT> thats really all I am trying to find with these installs
<gogeta> TACPILOT: well it does kinda scrool buy everything it does
<RokcStar> old ubuntu
<gogeta> TACPILOT: yea thats expert command line
<gogeta> TACPILOT: as i said just skip over slect packages thats whats installs the desktop stuff
<dr_willis> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<TACPILOT> is the "command line install" and cli  2 diff installers ?
<gogeta> TACPILOT: no cli is short for that
<westernanalog> broken packages here and 'sudo apt-get -f install' do not help. what to do?
<TACPILOT> k
<gogeta> TACPILOT: ah yes jeos forgot abought them
<TACPILOT> dr_willis: will take a look  tnx
<gogeta> lol it redirected me to virtulazion
<gogeta> jeos ubuntu musta died
<dr_willis> not sure if jeos is sill actively developed
<TACPILOT> :(
<gogeta> TACPILOT: but my methed works :)
<TACPILOT> will try again TY
<RokcStar> what if you purge the cache
<dr_willis> ive seen premade vbox  ubuntu setups/vdks also'
<RokcStar> of apt
<somsip> a few jeOS's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_enough_operating_system
<gogeta> sun still has one
<TACPILOT> I cant get the vbox installs to even give me a promt of any kind
<gogeta> i mean suse
<R2D3-527> hi, does anyone know how i can make my graphics faster again in ubuntu oneiric. in lucid it was fast enough, but when i switched to oneiric, i can feel some stress everytime i was dragging a window! tnx
<w30> TACPILOT, check out this page of tiny Linuxes: http://www.micheleandreoli.it/mulinux/tiny.html
<RokcStar> or apt-get clean to erase old packages
<denki>  /whowas jon--
<TACPILOT> boots a quick splash screen and then just blinking curser
<denki> a well
<gogeta> he will be good with base ubuntu its just they like to forget some of use like command line
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nubfilter> i love how fast SSD is
<nubfilter> lets just hope this installer can install grub correctly :-/
<TACPILOT> will take a look
<dr_willis> if you see the plymouth animation. you are past grub
<gogeta> TACPILOT: arch would be perfect for you and they have a pretty big communty to
<gogeta> TACPILOT: rather then ppa they use a system called aur arch user repo and normaly have anything ubuntu does
<RokcStar> what part of the boot process is plymouth
<dr_willis> RokcStar:  its part of the initrd i think
<gogeta> TACPILOT: and users made it even easer the a ppa being you can install a aur package manager
<gogeta> like packer
<RokcStar> oh nice, and after initrd?
<TACPILOT> because this cluster will be based off ubuntu repos , and the master nodes will also be worker nodes I really prefer all packages comming from the same repos .. the worker nodes are what I am putting together now
<RokcStar> is there a way to do some sort of soft reboot?
<gogeta> TACPILOT: by nature they dont install anything other then the kernel some tools and the package manager and say build your distro
<gogeta> TACPILOT: but its documation is epic
<gogeta> TACPILOT: probly the best of all the distros
<solofight_> dr_willis: i installed xming and learned to launch a xserver - not when i connect to my server i am able to launch gui applications like xclock, emacs from console - but how do i get the entire GUI effect ? like desktop
<RokcStar> i want to script a soft reboot to avoid turning off a service but in case some aps on ubuntu need to be reset i would like some information on what services i can reset
<R2D3-527> hi, anyone knows how to disable dashboard in oneiric
<TACPILOT> tnx but I dont want to deal with package feature missmatches is one repo is using a diff version than what is available in the other
<gogeta> TACPILOT: aur normaly just grab the latest
<TACPILOT> i need all ubuntu
<gogeta> TACPILOT: you relise linux is linux
<RokcStar> what process is it that controls the desktop on ubuntu and how can i reset it
<gogeta> TACPILOT: its pretty rare for packeges to conflict
<TACPILOT> yes but package x verion1 may be diff than vesion2 and I dont want to deal with wierd things that can happen for those situations
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempted to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. However, surprisingly, xinput is limited to one event per button. So, I'm looking for alternatives.
<TACPILOT> I feel it best to make sure all nodes are using the same repos
<gogeta> TACPILOT: true
<RokcStar> tac make your own repository
<TACPILOT> :) wish I had the time
<gogeta> RokcStar: do you mean xorg
<RokcStar> yea
<machiolate> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 with gnome fallback panel.... I put in a DVD with data into my DVD drive and cannot find it anyhwere, anyone know where I might look?
<RokcStar> and oh is that what its called..how would i reset it?
<gogeta> RokcStar: its a good idea to use the same distro across all the clients
<Testerski> Hi there
<gogeta> RokcStar: killall xorg
<TACPILOT> thanks for input all .. time to go dig in again ..L8r
<RokcStar> would that close my running terminals
<gogeta> RokcStar: it will kill x
<RokcStar> i see
<gogeta> RokcStar: so anything running goes with it
<RokcStar> got it
<gogeta> RokcStar: at least anything that uses x
<srfc21> I need some help installed rubygems 1.8.12 on Ubuntu 10.10
<Testerski> In Ubuntu 11.10 how can I set it to change between first and second keyboard layers by pressing left alt + shift, and between first and third - right alt + shift ?
<gogeta> RokcStar: but ubuntu will seee it died and start it back up
<srfc21> I ran the updater and now all the files in /var/lib/gems/1.8 have disappeared.
<RokcStar> yes of course
<srfc21> removing and reinstalling the package using aptitude will not resolve.
<Guest2813> how do i set a nick?
<gogeta> srfc21: if he purges the configs it might
<somsip> !register | Guest2813
<ubottu> Guest2813: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sordina> Does anyone know how to exclude .pod documentation from .deb packages created with dh-make-perl?
<RokcStar> is running apt-get purge not recomendable ?
<srfc21> goddard: I did run an aptitude purge rubygems
<srfc21> but that didn't help either. Also tried aptitude reinstall rubygems.
<gogeta> RokcStar: sudo apt-get --purge remove package name all purge does is delete the config files of said app
<devkorcvince> srfc21: are you building a development machine or a production one?
<gogeta> RokcStar: normaly there left behind in case you get the app again and it rembers its old configs
<dr_willis> solofight_:  i tend to use the xming wizard to launch gnome-terminal, then run whaterver i need from that term.
<srfc21> devkorcvince: production
<RokcStar> sometimes some apps store configurations elsewhere and you have to manually find the file, right?
<devish> is make a compiler utility??
<gogeta> RokcStar: purge cleans em out
<somsip> devish: mostly
<devkorcvince> srfc21: have your tried rvm?
<RokcStar> i see
<srfc21> devkorcvince: rvm yields "command not found"
<gogeta> RokcStar: handy if you mess up a apps config and whats it back to stock pruge reinstall it
<RokcStar> yes i didnt know that
<devkorcvince> srfc21: nope rvm is a ruby version management app
<RokcStar> good tip
<Testerski> is there a way to change between 3 keyboard layouts ?
<Testerski> by different key shortcuts ?
<srfc21> devkorcvince: separate package install?
<RokcStar> i wonder if systems will ever support multiple mouse inputs
<devkorcvince> srfc21: http://beginrescueend.com/rvm/install/ its very safe on multi version of rubies
<JusticeZero> Is there a way to PERMANENTLY remap capslock in Xubuntu-desktop?
<gogeta> RokcStar: mine does
<stiv2k> hello, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop with broadcom bcm4306 wireless card but the additional drivers window shows nothing.  why is this?
<RokcStar> you have multiple mouse inputs?
<gogeta> RokcStar: both my mouse and touchpad respond at the same time
<RokcStar> yes but with different selected areas?
<gogeta> RokcStar: oh yea i have seen that
<srfc21> devkorcvince: Yikes, there's no way to resolve this using the native package management tools?
<RokcStar> does ubuntu have something like that? possibly to connect to mouse devices?
<gogeta> RokcStar: i have seen it done
<RokcStar> two*
<srfc21> I would be happy just to get my /var/lib/gems/1.8 files back..
<devkorcvince> srfc21: You can delete the ruby folder under /usr/local/lib/
<gogeta> RokcStar: you bascily tell x eatch mouse is a seprit pointer
<gogeta> RokcStar: wala 2 mouse
<srfc21> I've got /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8 and /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.9.1
<RokcStar> in concept..wala..in practice..no wala
<gogeta> RokcStar: dont knoe if they ever made a gui tool to set it
<gogeta> RokcStar: i have seen 2 on one screen before
<gogeta> RokcStar: with multitouch we acully support 5 pointers at once
<devkorcvince> srfc21: yap that's the installation path of ruby you can delete that and under /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin delete file ruby and other ruby executables
<RokcStar> multitouch on screens right?
<srfc21> devkorcvince: and then what, reinstall the rubygems distro package?
<gogeta> RokcStar: its just the defult config for mice is to share the same point
<gogeta> RokcStar: it can be changed just been years sence i did it
<devkorcvince> srfc21: yap but i prefer using the rvm tool
<srfc21> devkorcvince: alright, thanks for the rvm tool tip, I'll give that a shot and then go nuclear if necessary.
<gogeta> RokcStar: some vnc software does it by defult
<devkorcvince> srfc21: no prob mate welcome
<gogeta> RokcStar: you will see the connected guys pointer and your own
<srfc21> devkorcvince: One more quick question: is it normal to have these sorts of version problems with Ruby on Ubuntu?
<RokcStar> yes but would both function at exactly the same time. like drawing
<srfc21> devkorcvince: Or did I screw something up from the initial install?
<gogeta> RokcStar: no they where totaly as there own device
<srfc21> I was originally just trying to get a diaspora pod up and running on an Ubuntu 10.10 VPS using these docs https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora/wiki/Installing-on-Ubuntu
<gogeta> RokcStar: he should be in workspace 2 and me in 1 using the same xserver
<RokcStar> it's a very interesting thought tho
<RokcStar> perhaps it can be done with different hardware and software
<gogeta> RokcStar: i have done it i knoe it works
<MoleMan> I thought when using VNC the mouse is either controlled, or the local user can see the connected party's mouse but it can't actually control...
<gogeta> MoleMan: some vns will emulate 2 seprety deives
<gogeta> sepret
<RokcStar> gogeta its like you drank for the fountain of youth and then forgot ha
<MoleMan> #seperate :)
<MoleMan> oops
<gogeta> MoleMan: he was talking abought 2 mouses on 1 screen
<gogeta> MoleMan: we where doing that year ago
<dr_willis> MoleMan:  with some vncs you have totally hidden desktops you connect to with a vncviewer
<dr_willis> ive seen shared de3sktops i think with  pointers.. not recently however
<devkorcvince> srfc21: yap ubuntu can't support multi ruby version
<gogeta> RokcStar: yea it used to be like joes mouse
<gogeta> RokcStar: had his name under it pretty cool
<RokcStar> thats perhaps special pads could offer multiple touch points even if they weren't used as a multitouch device but as seperate devices
<gogeta> dr_willis: yea i cant rember what vnc did that
<MoleMan> hmmm OK, was just saying what I thought based on my use of VNC but I haven't used it in a whilst. Also, its IRC channels like these that make me want to shoot myself when asking for support elsewhere
<RokcStar> moleman..thats not cool
<codepal> should I ask for help with dircproxy in here?
<RokcStar> wait i read it wrong sorry. very cool.
<gogeta> RokcStar: well i knoe if you have a usb mouse and another usb mouse you can make them act on there own and not share the same pointer
<gogeta> RokcStar: heck even 2 keybords
<gogeta> RokcStar: you can make 1 work space totaly indenpendent of the other
<gogeta> RokcStar: and even share the same space
<MoleMan> RokcStar: no its not, its just busy channels like this you get instant responses, and then I need help in irc://quakenet/TeamSpeak and you ask a question and several hours later noone has replied...
<RokcStar> yes, actually the idea occured to me when using MyPaint on a touchscreen monitor but im not sure if MyPaint supports multitouch
<RokcStar> so not only is it about hardware but if the program would run concurent inputs
<gogeta> RokcStar: yea your program would need to support multitouch
<RokcStar> i see
<gogeta> RokcStar: as for multi inoputs this has beeing going on sense windows 98
<gogeta> inputs
<iluminator105> hi, my desktop sharing feature is grayed out, how do i enable it?
<gogeta> iluminator105: normaly mean roughter or firewall is blocking you
<RokcStar> thank you gogeta for the tips on purge and xorg. i am going to look into it. have a nice time
<RokcStar> see you
<iluminator105> gogeta, roughter???
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempted to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. However, surprisingly, xinput is limited to one event per button. So, I'm looking for alternatives.
<avernos> how can i check from the cli the other lan hosts i can see?
<avernos> using samba?
<maucat> clear
<EncRyptO> avernos, you want to use samba? or u just asking?
<EncRyptO> if you can use samba
<avernos> just asking, i am not sure what options i have
<EncRyptO> you can use nmap localhost
<ryanmr> Hi. I have apache/php reading from a directory in my accounts home directory, but PHP can't write files in that dir because I own them. How would I fix that?
<EncRyptO> wait, not that,
<EncRyptO> first do route -n
<EncRyptO> find the gateway ip
<nubfilter> ryanmr: you could add the apache user to your group
<EncRyptO> then do nmap gateway ip/24
<ryanmr> nubfilter : and that is www-data, I think. How would I do that?
<nubfilter> ryanmr: and make sure to chmod to give group permissions
<EncRyptO> such as 192.168.0.1/24
<EncRyptO> nmap 192.168.0.1/24
<au_fait> I sure do wish I could downgrade and not loose all the effort
<avernos> EncRyptO, thanks let me try :)
<nubfilter> ryanmr: dont know exact syntax off hand but it's something like useradd -G apacheuser yourgroup
<nubfilter> i would consult google
<nubfilter> then, make sure to chmod g+w to that directory
<ryanmr> Ok, I'll try that. Thanks!
<nubfilter> and apache can then write to it
<somsip> ryanmr: the proper way is to setup Apazche mod_userdir
<nubfilter> BUT
<nubfilter> be warned apache will now have read access to your home directory and anything under your group
<nubfilter> ryanmr: yes somsipis correct, or create a /var/www/yoursite folder and use that
<somsip> ryanmr: with the /var/ww/yoursite probably being simplest on a one-user system
<ryanmr> nubfilter : the problem I had with that is /var/www requires special permissons for me and it's harder to share via samba through the network
<somsip> ryanmr: you want others to be able to write to your www dir over samba? <shudder>
<nubfilter> ryanmr you probably want to do the following:
<nubfilter> create a folder /var/www/testsite
<ryanmr> Over samba, my /ryan/www directory is writable, so I can code on windows and serve on ubuntu
<nubfilter> create a group for the site
<faLUCE> Hi. I'm creating my own distro, ubuntu based. Unfortunately, when I customize it using a chroot environment, I can't start services. For example: after installing samba, I executed "service smbd start" but it returns an error. This happens in a chroot environment and doesn't happen in a normal environment. How can I solve? thanks
<faLUCE> [09:25] <faLUCE> the same thing happens with mysql, for example
<nubfilter> then add yourself AND apache to it
<somsip> ryanmr: fair rnough. not awfully scary then
<nubfilter> then configure FTP and use FTP to access the site remotely, samba or webdav is a horrendous way to do it
<nubfilter> this way you have a local copy on your windows machine, and you deploy it to your test environment
<ryanmr> FTP really sucks, compared to edit -> save, alt+tab -> refresh
<somsip> ryanmr: side question - what IDE do you use?
<ryanmr> With FTP, there's all this transfering
<nubfilter> your IDE doesn't deploy on save?
<ryanmr> Just notepad++?
<somsip> nubfilter: tada!
<ryanmr> :)
<nubfilter> if you want that, use apache on your local windows machine
<nubfilter> check out WAMP
<somsip> ryanmr: ok - a nice but more complicate approach is to keep your source in a safe dir, and setup something (IDE, make file, whateveR) to copy any files over to /var/www on save
<ryanmr> That would be scary.
<abhinav_singh> how do i add existing user to group
<somsip> ryanmr: but maybe overkill so I'l shut up
<somsip> abhinav_singh: usermod -a -G {group} Puser}
<ryanmr> well, it's not overkill, it's just a little cumbersome. but as a side note, what IDE do you suggest?
<geirha> abhinav_singh: sudo adduser username groupname
<somsip> ryanmr: each to their own. I use Netbeans
<nubfilter> somsip has apoint, if you're going to be planning on doing any work for a larger company, best get in the habit of deploying code to a server... use a local (on yoru windows machien) for your in progress development then deploy to the server to fully test.
<abhinav_singh> but username is already a existing user geirha
<ryanmr> nubfilter : when I work away from home, I totally checkout with git do the traditional things
<geirha> abhinav_singh: Yes.
<somsip> ryanmr: but then you can get to 'have a local svn/git repo, and auto deploy from them with hooks' so your' committing to svn/git from linux or windows
<somsip> ryanmr: ah - so local git server may be a workable solution
<geirha> abhinav_singh: «Add an existing user to an existing group. If called with two non-option arguments, adduser will add  an  existing user to an existing group.» - man adduser
<somsip> abhinav_singh: told you once - usermod -a -G {group} {user}
<ryanmr> well, thanks guys. I'll go try those ideas.
<somsip> ryanmr: I appreciate this has probably made it more complicated than you wanted it to be :)
<ryanmr> yeah, pretty much :)
<OS-7871> hi all , anyone installed ubuntu on sony vpc z217
<somsip> ryanmr: if you want to do the quick dirty solution, chmod the dir to give www-data access and go with the security risk until you want to get a more through fix. But this is bad advice
<ryanmr> I think I'll try that first
<joo_> how do i get regular gnome on ubuntu? i think they ruined it for everyone with that new thing that might be smart for tablets and such
<aaron32> Hello?
<aaron32> I need help
<gh0st1e_> uh, anyone know how to add new connections in xchat-gnome?
<aaron32> I tried installing ubuntu from the windows installer
<aaron32> http://pastebin.com/tpTTFG5q
<aaron32> Really?
<aaron32> Nobody will help? :c
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<sertaconay> Good morning. There is a issue on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1894195 . Does anyone know how to solve this ? Appreciate.
<tensorpudding> what a strange error
<tensorpudding> do you actually have a drive labelled Q:?
<tensorpudding> it seems that whatever user is running that script does not have access to it, in any case
<tensorpudding> the wubi installer runs in windows which makes it difficult for people here who don't use windows to help you
<dr_willis> a lot of us just refuse to use wubi also. or have given up on it.
<aaron32> Hnngg
<gh0st1e> i run linux on a virtual machine in windows :D
<aaron32> Well then
<aaron32> No linux for me :c
<dr_willis> i thought wubi had to install to c:
<tensorpudding> aaron32, you never answered my question though
<aaron32> Wait
<gh0st1e> best of both worlds, play my games & be secure on the internets.
<dr_willis> aaron32: use virtualbix
<aaron32> Oh
<aaron32> No, I do not have a drive named Q:
<aaron32> And it seems to need it
<tensorpudding> it must be confused somehow
<aaron32> Wait a minute
<aaron32> I -USED- To have a old HDD
<aaron32> It was external
<tensorpudding> hmm
<aaron32> Not sure if it used Q: or not
<tensorpudding> ah
<tensorpudding> do you have a dell perchance
<aaron32> Yes
<dr_willis> q would be.. odd..
<aaron32> Inspiron
<tensorpudding> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/862003
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862003 in Wubi "wubi install ends in 'permission denied' due to the presence of a virtual drive e.g. Microsoft Office click to run virtual drive ONLY when installing using the tar.xz preinstalled image" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tensorpudding> this might be the problem
<aaron32> I -do- Have microsoft office
<tensorpudding> you do have a Q: but it's virtual, installed by dell
<aaron32> Well shit.
<tensorpudding> well
<tensorpudding> the bug report makes it sound like installing from wubi.exe with the iso in the directory does not have this issue
<RaTTuS> don't use wubi .... thats my advice
<Nipqr> good morning/evening everyone, I come seeking help with resizing/moving partitions
<aaron32> So, Use the ISO?
 * RaTTuS shudders Nipqr
<tensorpudding> i don't particularly understand how wubi is installed
<aaron32> ubuntu folder in :c
<aaron32> *:C\
<RaTTuS> Nipqr - back everything up 1st as it's more than like going to trash somethign - unless it is the installer which is pretty good
<tensorpudding> i assumed there was an .exe that downloaded files that were needed, and modified your bootloader using bcdedit
<aaron32> bcd edit?
<tensorpudding> never heard of this .tar.xz image thing
<Qubika> Hello, i plug in a new android phone via USB and it is mounted as a PTP device (not storage drive) . It shows up under Nautilus . I would like to know which directory is it actuall mounted on the filesystem ? Putting my cursor over my device on the Nautilus tree view shows " gphoto2://[usb:002,013] "  . It's not mounted in my /media or /mnt directory.
<dr_willis> m eithee
<tensorpudding> bcdedit is a windows tool for changing your boot
<aaron32> I think I saw a "bcdedit" thing
<Nipqr> RaTTuS: I am attempting to back everything up over the network, but keep getting permission denied errors (I am currently booted from a live disk)
<tensorpudding> aaron32, which instructions are you following
<aaron32> Well
<aaron32> I'll get the thing I am using
<somsip> Qubika: sudo mount ?
<dr_willis> Qubika: look in .gvfs and the webupd8 blog site had an artical on mountinng new android phones
<RaTTuS> Nipqr - are teh permission errors on source or destination and how are you backup up ?
<aaron32> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Qubika> it is already mounted and i can access all files in Nautilus. I just like to access it in the terminal but don't know which folder
<aaron32> So, It -SHOULD- Work
<Nipqr> RaTTuS: I am using live boot on the same machine I want to mess with partitions, trying to send everything over to a local server. so permissions on source
<aaron32> But its not, Anyway, I'll try the ISO fix
<tensorpudding> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_use_a_manually_downloaded_ISO.3F
<faLUCE> briefly: how can I run a service in a chroot jail?
<tensorpudding> i think that is what they mean
<aaron32> Wait, 64 bit or 32?
<aaron32> I have a 64 bit computer.
<tensorpudding> you probably want the same as the windows you use
<aaron32> Okay
<aaron32> 64 bit it is
<RaTTuS> Nipqr - what file system is the source and are you usin somehting like sudo rsync -va  /mount/source server:/destination
<RaTTuS> back in 10 mins need coffee
<icedtea> can anyone think of some good places to upload my program (.tar.gz or .deb)?
<Fendro> Dropbox?
<anonymous_> que isto?
<ferni> anyone knows how to tell compiz to prevent windows from spilling to adjacent workspaces?
<Qubika> any suggestions ?
<ferni> this new application switcher and the fact that part of a program window can be on a another workspaces makes unity 3d unusable
<bach1g1_> bueenoss dias :3
<dr_willis> Qubika:  your .gvfs  dir
<peydude> hello
<Qubika> thank you dr_willis
<Qubika> it's there
<peydude> anyone else have issues with 11.10 not responding to pings from certain IP addresses ?
<peydude> is there a firewall or something similar that kicks in after a certain period??
<somsip> peydude: where is the server?
<peydude> it's sitting next to me
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<peydude> somsip: I am connected to it for a while and over time I lose connectivity even though i can access it from other hosts
<somsip> peydude: ok - wondered if it was virtual, but clearly not
<AdvoWork> if ive plugged a USB HD into my ubuntu client pc, but it says that its the wrong FS type, can i format it/fix it so it is?
<Qubika> tq willis
<peydude> somsip: no but i have a virt server also that has this issue and a restart of the virt instance fixes it until it's inaccessible again
<peydude> it's odd because the box is fine and it has network access. i ran wireshark to troubleshoot and it receives the ping requests, just doesn't respond
<somsip> peydude: nothing that I know of
<pybit> firewall off?
<somsip> peydude: does the ip change?
<peydude> yeah no firewall on
<peydude> somsip: no it's static
<peydude> somesip: i can still access it from other servers
<pybit> try different network setup
<pybit> maybe nat the ip
<somsip> peydude: pinging from other inux, or from win32?
<peydude> somesip: it just blocks my access over time and i am the only one ssh'd into it
<jagarra> a
<icedtea> peydude: check the netmask
<peydude> somsip: pinging from other linux or linux based routers or cisco switches, etc
<peydude> icedtea: looks fine. the host can ping other hosts but just not me :(
<rethus> i have kubuntu with pulseaudio... how can i mute single channels of my 7.1 soundcard by script?
<peydude> could it be bad net drivers ?
<Nipqr> sudo rsync -va /dev/sdb4/* server:/destination, fails with sending incremental file list rsync: change_dir "/dev/sdb4" failed: Not a directory (20)
<aaron32> SO MANY JOINS AND QUITS
<peydude> i am thinking of just installing the LTS version (10.04). is it easy to setup a cloud on that release ?
<icedtea> peydude: whats does 'iptables --list' say
<peydude> icedtea: all chains are empty. default policy is ACCEPT
<arium> Where to find manual on installing ATI drivers? My system crashes every time i try to install from Proprietary Drivers menu or from binaries downloaded from AMD site
<peydude> somsip: icedtea: might be this --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71550/network-problem-with-ubuntu-11-10
<AdvoWork> got a client pc that boots up, but has no internet connection, after a while it works, is there a log I can view(for connections) or something, syslog etc doesnt appear to show anything. it works eventually, dhcp (but all other clients are dhcp too) and theyre fine
<peydude> AdvoWork: which version ? 11.10 ?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempted to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. However, surprisingly, xinput is limited to one event per button. So, I'm looking for alternatives.
<gunfire007> how to know whether my acpi is working or not..
<dr_willis> litropy:  perhaps those disability-type acess helper tools can help
<rams_pandu> I have a html file which has a frame referring  to an xml file.when I open the html file using firefox the formatting is not correct, in chromium browser it shows no output. but it works perfectly in Internet Explorer. Can any body help me to show the proper output of the html file?
<rams_pandu> I have a html file which has a frame referring  to an xml file.when I open the html file using firefox the formatting is not correct, in chromium browser it shows no output. but it works perfectly in Internet Explorer. Can any body help me to show the proper output of the html file?
<aaron32> Wait for a responce.
<AdvoWork> peydude, its 10.04.3 lts
<somsip> rams_pandu: go to #css or #html
<deej1976> rams_pandu: How is this related to Ubuntu ?
<rams_pandu> somsip, thank you.
 * deej1976 wonders if I'm in the right channel 
<AdvoWork> if ive got a brand new HD I need to format for use with ubuntu, whats the best format to go with, ive got ; ext2,3,4, fat16, fat32, ntfs, linux-swap, xfs and reisers(sp)
<Amirh> hi, can anybody tell me that what's the name of the notifier box on the top-right-corner of the desktop? the one for example alerts that a friend just got online in pidgin. I need the name to google about it.
<somsip> AdvoWork: commonly, ext4. But xfs and reifers get used too.
<auronandace> AdvoWork: you want to format the whole drive with one fs?
<auronandace> AdvoWork: it may help to tell us what the drive is going to be used for
<deej1976> AdvoWork, Depends on the use, but common ones are ext4,xfs and reifers. fat## are windows formats, linux-swap is just that used for the Linux Swap partition
<Amirh> thanks for your help people. it's name is notify-osd
<Amirh> you've been very helpful
<somsip> AdvoWork: also notify-send
<somsip> Amirh: also notify-send for command line
<Amirh> somsip: thanks dude
<vikey> vikey
<vikey> v
<vikey> 大家好
<deej1976> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<AdvoWork> auronandace, deej1976  im going to use it to just store backup files, thats it
<angelwings> cn_ubuntu
<deej1976> AdvoWork, Go with ext4 for simplicity
<progre55> hey guys. Any ubuntu 11.10 repositories with mysql 5.5 or 5.6?
<somsip> progre55: maybe this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/75977/mysql-5-5-ppa-trustworthy
<progre55> somsip: thanks, let me have a look at it
<somsip> progre55: I will
<deej1976> progre55: there seems to be a few, but nothing official from Oracle
<auronandace> AdvoWork: backups of what?
<progre55> man I'm starting to hate oracle..
<auronandace> AdvoWork: what systems do you want to have access to the backups?
<zamba> i need to get h264 encoding in vlc on ubuntu 11.10.. how?
<Geoffrey2> the clock on my computer is consistantly an hour behind, even though the appropriate time zone is selected, and the option to update from the internet is selected....
<auronandace> AdvoWork: if you need both windows and linux to access the backups then ntfs is your best choice (unless you know for certain that none of the backups will exceed 4gb then you can use fat32)
<KyoMan> geoff sounds like a winter/ summertime settings prob
<AdvoWork> ive just formatted a drive as ext4, it completed the format, ive got it mounted, am in the drive(folder) but cant make any new folders or anything. Any idea please?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: No access to the mountpoint for your user?
<deej1976> AdvoWork, You probably want to create a directory with sudo mkdir /mountpoint/directoryname, then give you user ownership sudo chown userid:group /mountpoint/directoryname
<TrentonAdams> I'm having a problem removing a keyboard shortcut.  I've got the keyboard shortcuts window open, but there doesn't appear to be a way of actually deleting a shortcut.
<AdvoWork> theadmin, deej1976 got it thankyou
<deej1976> TrentonAdams, Click on the keyboard shortcut on the Right and press delete ?
<TrentonAdams> deej1976: That makes the shortcut set to the delete key
<deej1976> TrentonAdams, Should delete the shortcut. I've just tried and it comes up "Disabled"
<TrentonAdams> deej1976: Nope, but I clicked help.  it says to hit backspace.
<TrentonAdams> deej1976: Always gotta joke about how nobody reads documentation.
 * skypent gets ready to ask a supremely dumb question.
<theadmin> skypent: Ask away
<TrentonAdams> deej1976: As a programmer, I never stop jokin about that, and now I'm the guy doing it. :P\
<skypent> does having a high resolution continuously (1920x1080) have an adverse effect on a system?
<ikonia> skypent: it drives your video card harder
<TrentonAdams> skypent: yes, you must stop doing that now.
<ikonia> TrentonAdams: what ?
<ikonia> TrentonAdams: why must he "stop doing that"
<TrentonAdams> skypent: your computer will die in like two days.  No just kidding
<skypent> ><
<theadmin> skypent: Um, that's a bit high, of course, but it's nothing serious, just a bit of video card load.
<ikonia> TrentonAdams: stop giving silly advice to people - he's asking for help, not a comedy routine
<TrentonAdams> skypent: No, it shouldn't be a problem, as long as your monitor can handle that resolution.
<skypent> im using a hd tv
<skypent> im more worried about my comp
<theadmin> skypent: Don't worry about it, it'll be fine
<ikonia> skypent: most modern video cards should be fine,
<skypent> alright, thanks guys :D
<theadmin> skypent: Unless your video card isn't getting enough cooling for whatever reason, that is, I'd check that
<skypent> hm, do modern comps come with an internal monitor for temp?
<skypent> if so, is there a ubuntu program that taps into that?
<theadmin> skypent: lmsensors probably
<dyd> guys, i have this laptop with ubuntu 11.04 and i've used it for a few months, i want to erase all my personal data and leave it clean, how can i do that?
<theadmin> skypent: Not so sure on this one
<skypent> theadmin: thanks, i'll give it a look.
<theadmin> dyd: Check this: http://dban.org
<lng> hi! after Ubuntu distro upgrade, my wifi connection is extremely slow and interrupted. what could that be
<lng> ?
<Pinek> hi
<theadmin> lng: A driver problem, likely, find out what driver you are using and report a bug for it
<lng> the driver should be backward compatible. I guess
<Pinek> i have a problem
<theadmin> Pinek: Just ask the question
<lng> theadmin: how do I list it?
<theadmin> lng: Meh, "lsmod", altough the output doesn't make much sense
<Pinek> when i install kaspersky i see bluescreen
<Pinek> my english is little
<lng> theadmin: I will gather all the info later
<theadmin> Pinek: Um, this is #ubuntu, not ##windows
<theadmin> lng: Common drivers are bcm<<some numbers here>>, wl, ath9k, ath5k and... well, those are about all I really had to use
<zabomber> sudo kill -9 {pid} doesnt work?
<zabomber> ive tried everything to kill a process?
<zabomber> still runs in a hung state?
<zabomber> how do i kill it wihtout rebooting?
<lng> theadmin: do I get them (bcm<<some numbers here>>, wl, ath9k, ath5k) listed with lsmod?
<RaTTuS|BIG> zabomber is it zombied ?
<theadmin> lng: Uh, lsmod | less, scroll around, search for any of those
<lng> theadmin: yes
<j8> hi der
<lng> theadmin: how can I degrade it?
<RaTTuS|BIG> zabomber and why do you wnt to kill it - what is it ?
<lng> theadmin: the driver
<theadmin> lng: downgrade, you mean... We don't support that.
<lng> too bad
<deej1976> !downgrade lng:
<lng> no control
<dyd> theadmin: i just want to delete my profile, not the whole os
<RaTTuS|BIG> dyd - add a new user
<theadmin> dyd: Oh, uhhh... "sudo rm -r /home/your_user_name" from another user account
<horse1bun> My only question, who is Jello Biafra supporting for presidency?
<theadmin> horse1bun: Offtopic here.
<RaTTuS|BIG> dyd - add a new user , add that to the sudousers , then nuke the existing user
<horse1bun> Last time I voted for Nader, this time I will vote for Ron Paul
<horse1bun> oh sorry wrong chat
<zabomber> Rattus how do i see if its zombied? its deluge bit torrent. its hung
<lng> theadmin: is it true?
<zabomber> i have conky that is showing me its still downloading... but the interface is "hung"
<theadmin> lng: Is... what true?
<lng> theadmin: lng: downgrade, you mean... We don't support that.
<deej1976> zabomber: Is there a parent process ?
<theadmin> lng: Yeah, downgrading is not supported here, it breaks systems.
<remoteCTRL> can you please point me the way on howto "abuse" my laptops wifi as an accesspoint?
<lng> theadmin: sometimes we need that
<zabomber> deej1976 ive tried ps l -p {pid} and it doesnt show any...
<theadmin> !ics | remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<theadmin> lng: Still not supported, sorry.
<zabomber> unless
<zabomber> F   UID   PID  PPID PRI  NI    VSZ   RSS WCHAN  STAT TTY        TIME COMMAND
<zabomber> 0  1000  8885     1  20   0 254368 59908 reques D    ?          1:57 /usr/bin/py
<FloodBot1> zabomber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> lng: I can only suggest installing an older Ubuntu version (or another OS whatsoever)
<deej1976> !pastebin | zabomber:
<ubottu> zabomber:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zabomber> sorry
<lng> theadmin: I already done it...
<RaTTuS|BIG> zabomber on a ps ax it will ahve a z in it
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: that was ravishingly easy! thanks! :)
<lng> theadmin: it was working... I decided to upgrade that 2 months later - same result
<zabomber> Rattus|BI it has a S+?
<zabomber> sorry
<zabomber> a D
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: No problem
<RaTTuS|BIG> ps axot | pastebinit  [or alter the ps for whatever] - deej1976 also knows what he's talking about
<j8> hi everyone
<RaTTuS|BIG> ps axOT *
<lng> theadmin: should I use ubuntu-bug?
<theadmin> lng: Yeah, that's your best way out of it if you want to keep Ubuntu
<zabomber> Rattus|BI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/770971/
<lng> theadmin: ok, thanks
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: one more: do you happen to know whether this works with all wireless adapters or do I require some special ones?
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: Should work with all of those which work in Ubuntu
<virtuaposta> Hello all, need some help here RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: almost too nice to be true:)
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: Linux is simple ;)
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: well from my position as a linux admin i have to oppose to that! :D
<virtuaposta> two ISPs two gateways when i restart networking it throws this error "RTNETLINK answers: No such process"
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: Hey, I used Arch and Gentoo and I still find Linux simplier than Windows :P
<Ganeshiva> hello World
<Ganeshiva> where is the ns2 install by default from ubuntu Software center
<Ganeshiva> i have installed ns2 from ubuntu softwarecenter
<Ganeshiva> where would be install by default
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: well i am windows certified, and i use linux practically exclusively. but not for reasons of simplicity :D
<deej1976> Ganeshiva: I think ns2 is console program try typing ns in a terminal
<Ganeshiva> Can anyone help me out
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: I define simple as "Without unnecessary additions or complications"
<RaTTuS|BIG> zabomber - it's not zombied but :- D is   uninterruptible sleep (usually IO) so unless it has a parent I think a reboot may be the only way
<Ganeshiva> i would like to find its lib and headers so that i can modify ti
<deej1976> Ganeshiva: You will want to download the source files then from the repository, over to someone else for the apt-get command
<Ganeshiva> i have found only ns2's binary file but i need the lib and header files installed in my system
<Ganeshiva> where will the files installed from software center
<j8> can i ask a question here
<Pinek> Hi losers
<j8> hi pinok
<Pinek> j8 u should say pinek
<Pinek> how are u ?
<Pinek> my english is little.
<j8> im gud and you
<Ganeshiva> hello sir please help me
<j8> sarrry my english is fenny
<Pinek> how can i help u Ganeshiva ?
<Krzysiek> hi
<Pinek> hi krzysiek
<Pinek> how are u Krzys ?
<j8> i mean fanny
<Ganeshiva> where is the ns2 install by default from ubuntu Software center
<j8> so pinek do you know about  open source hardware
<Pinek> Ganeshiva sorry but idk
<Pinek> i know about osh :)
<Ganeshiva> by default where is the installation done by software center
<Pinek> how line is ubuntu 11.04 :)
<Pinek> sorry about my english.
<Pinek> in ubuntu *
<j8> oneiric is getting better now
<Krzysiek> dużo
<Pinek> Krzysiek japa tam ;D
<Pinek> notuj bo podkabluje nauczycielce :D
<Krzysiek> in english please
<j8> you guys must be polish
<Pinek> you must write note because you have pałe :)
<Krzysiek> i don't have oneric
<Krzysiek> yes :)
<Pinek> yes of kors ;D
<conntrack> hohoho
<deej1976> Ganeshiva: In a terminal, mkdir SRC, cd SRC, apt-get source ns2
<j8> natty is faster .. and leave place for imagination of the user
<j8> but the kernel is more stable now ..no crash
<deej1976> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tadasd> exit
<deej1976> tadasd: /quit
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: sry for the late response, boss... : well complications i had plenty, i could not complain about that, just to give a few hints: open-xchange greoupware server, freeradius with missing enries in sites-enabled because the debian packager forgot them, SSL that all of a sudden produces well known sets instead of random keys, etc... ;)
<ali3n0> hi folks. I've got an half configured package (postgres-8.4) and I'd like to fix that, but I must not restart the service. Any suggestion?
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: erm... my boss was here i meant...
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: lol well... Sorry about that
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: well... thats just the way things are and it doesnt make too much of a difference to me whether ms messed it up or the linux community... what shall I say, millions of code lines, it is complicated... *g*
<somsip> ali3n0: doesn;t postgreSQL support a soft 'reload' using sudo service ?
<ali3n0> somsip: maybe, but I'm quite sure aptitude does a stop and than a start
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: Because Ubuntu and many other distros add unnecessary additions. Those GUIs make stuff heavy and confusing
<somsip> ali3n0: you need to restall not just reconfigure? Hmmm....
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> Is there an easy way to remove the purple from everywhere?
<iceroot> cousin_luigi: just change the theme
<cousin_luigi> (boot screen, lightdm background, desktop theme)?
<cousin_luigi> iceroot: how?
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: gui is another completely different page... i was really only talking about the cli stuff, dude :) but lets continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<iceroot> cousin_luigi: if think for these 3 you need 3 steps because the theme shoudl only affect the logged in session
<cousin_luigi> iceroot: suspected as much:/
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: I hate that channel, I'd rather use a PM session if you don't mind. Also, "dude" is not a valid way to address girls.
<cousin_luigi> iceroot: where can I find a list of the available themes to use on unity?
<iceroot> cousin_luigi: i dont know
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: first of all PM is ok for me, and secondly sorry, gal in that case :D
<ali3n0> somsip: well everything is running smoothly I just want to make aptitude stop to… try to stop postgres when I install a package
<somsip> ali3n0: Are you wanting to reinstall postgres, or are you talking about a different package?
<cousin_luigi> also is there a way to change the font size?
<ali3n0> somsip: I don't want to reinstall, just to fix the package status
<ali3n0> it didn't stop+start correctly, and so it is "half configured" now
<somsip> ali3n0: I have no idea what you're meaning
<somsip> ali3n0: but it's working smoothly? I don't follow you
<pfifo> what was that SDK that ubuntu was pushing recently, I remember it had something todo with python
<ali3n0> somsip: service is working ok
<ali3n0> but dpkg is not happy:
<ali3n0> iF  postgresql-8.4
<ali3n0> this is the output of dpkg -l postgresql-8.4
<BillyJoe> How can I resize the main partition? Using Ubuntu Live CD? Some kind of "rescue CD"? Something else?
<ali3n0> point is, if I run a configure, dpkg will run post-inst scripts, and stop postgresql
<ali3n0> I don't want those post-install scripts to be run
<iceroot> BillyJoe: gparted on a live-cd
<BillyJoe> iceroot, okay! Is it safe? Will I need to backup all files?
<iceroot> BillyJoe: its always a good idea to have a backup
<iceroot> BillyJoe: not only in this case
<BillyJoe> iceroot, ok thanks!
<sarthor> what can i get help about openerp on IRC?
<iceroot> !alis | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<BillyJoe> On the ubuntu download page I can't find "live cd". Is it the same as the ordinary version?
<llutz> BillyJoe: the desktop-iso is live-cd
<BillyJoe> llutz, ok thanks!
<bobalazs> hi ya guys, is this a channel for getting help to ubuntu?
<schnuffle> Yes
<sarthor> bobalazs: shoot.
<pfifo> schnuffle, it is? I always thought it was for giving help
<Milan1992> Can i ask a stupid question? Is it possible to set up auto mount DVD on ubuntu 10.10 server edition?
<pfifo> !fstab | Milan1992
<ubottu> Milan1992: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gast2root> how can i repair xvidcap for ocelot?
<bobalazs> i dont specifically know a way to use a different not supported resolution - im using gnome and xfce - could i use an x11 or whatever it is called instead? (im a noob)
<pfifo> gast2root, first check for ppa's on launchpad.net and if you cant find anything suitable you can apt-get source and compile your own
<pfifo> bobalazs, gnome and xfce use X11
<inc0> hi, I have problem, I've messed up my packages
<inc0> and now even X wont start
<Milan1992> these line: /dev/cdrom /home/szerver/film/DVD udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0  was added to fstab, but nothing happend:S I would like to aoutomount discks in real time not only at start up
<gast2root> pfifo: my xvidcap crashed for some reason after recording and can't find config file nowhere to delete
<inc0> I wanted to turn mint into ubuntu oneiric with gnome shell
<pfifo> !details | inc0
<ubottu> inc0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> inc0: not going to happen
<inc0> ikonia, well, I managed to run it
<inc0> however
<inc0> I installed gnome-pannel
<inc0> and that broke everything including gnome itself
<deej1976> !enter | inc0
<ikonia> inc0: we are not going to support your mint platform
<ubottu> inc0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> inc0: ask the guys in the mint support channels
<ikonia> !mint > inc0
<ubottu> inc0, please see my private message
<pfifo> gast2root, you can run dpkg -L <package name> to get a list of all the files that the package installs, your config should be listed
<inc0> well, its not much of a mint now tbh, thats why I'm here. what I really wanted to ask is whats about this is32-libs-multiarch?
<inc0> ia*
<pfifo> Milan1992, des the directory /home/szerver/film/DVD exist?
<ikonia> inc0: it is - it is a mint install that you have broken
<ikonia> inc0: the guys in the mint support channel will help
<inc0> well, ok...
<inc0> ty anyway
<Milan1992> yes, i created it. Is it possible that the root has no write privileg?
<Milan1992> i can mount by hand.... (if it is important)
<pfifo> Milan1992, ahh I see the problem, you have 'noauto' hence its not automounting
<Milan1992> just change to auto and try out?
<pfifo> just remove noauto
<gast2root> pfifo: list worked, but not sure what the config file would be
<pfifo> gast2root, usually config files are in /etc and have the extension .conf
<Milan1992> pfifo: /dev/cdrom /home/szerver/film/DVD udf,iso9660 user,exec,utf8 0 0 ? or  /dev/cdrom /home/szerver/film/DVD udf,iso9660 user,auto,exec,utf8 0 0
<bobalazs> so if a driver doesn't recognize the connected external monitor and i can't set the desired resolution for it, what can i do? can i set up x to maybe set an unsupported resolution? I heard x11 doesnt can bypass the bios for resolutions? Its an old s3g unichrome igp integrated graphics card and the default maximum supported is 1920x1440 - and i would like 1920x1080 -how can i go about it? Also, the extended monitor is cloned by default,
<bobalazs>  though not recognized in display settings- i can not see the mouse- can i get help with that also?
<pfifo> Milan1992, the former
<gast2root> pfifo: no .conf extension listed on dpkg and i searched /etc and /home on hidden files too...
<BillyJoe> I have an ubuntu partition and a winxp partition and grub shows both. Now I will make the ubuntu partition smaller and remove the xp partition (using gparted in livecd) and then install windows 7 instead of XP. Will grub automatically work after this? Or is there something I should remember to do to make it work?
<gast2root> pfifo: this is the bug for xvidcap..any clue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xvidcap/+bug/312563
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312563 in xvidcap (Ubuntu) "xvidcap: xtoffmpeg.c guess_input_pix_fmt(): image depth 32 not supported ... aborting" [Medium,New]
<Milan1992> well, it mount, but how can i unmount automaticly when i get it off the machine?:S
<pfifo> bobalazs, i usually write my own xorg.conf, its rather difficult todo
<pfifo> Milan1992, what do you mean by "get it off the machine"
<ubuntu> pari
<ubuntu> pari
<Milan1992> i put it into the drive <-mean take into the machine, and remove from drive mean get it off
<pfifo> gast2root, im not sure what todo about that, it seems though, xvidcap uses an xml file for configuration, you might not have one at all. check 'man xvidcap' to see if it gives any details about configuration files
<pfifo> Milan1992, it wont eject until its unmounted so its not possible to do what your trying todo
<Milan1992> im setting up a HTPC, ar something like that... And i would like to add the function to it which allow to wach films from dvd...
<llutz> Milan1992: you don't mount a dvd to watch it
<Milan1992> pfifo: You say i cant get the DVD out without unmount? The DVD is in my hand and the files are in the dir
<pfifo> Milan1992, you might want to make a udev rule that autostarts VLC or whatever when you insert a DVD, and then autoejects when the player closes
<Milan1992> I use a DLNA server program and its collect the files from the folder which u set.
<Milan1992> now i can warch the films on the TV trough the LAN
<pfifo> Milan1992, im sort of confused here, is the DVD a video disk or did you just burn some video's to it in data mode?
<Milan1992> mainly in data mode.... just a few in DVD format, but those are not important, i can play them with desktop dvd player... The data disc are important
<zamba> can someone please tell me how to get h264 encoder in ubuntu 11.10?
<Milan1992> so i need a "copy" of the files into the /home/szerver/film/DVD dir to be visible for the DLNA server program
<box> is it possible to get google voice working with empathy
<dwarder> how do i use chm2pdf utility?
<pfifo> Milan1992, well in that case I would look into udev, make it automount the DVD and then autostart a program, when that program ends the dvd unmounts and ejects
<dwarder> i trued chm2pdf mychm.chm
<dwarder> tried*
<BlauskaerM> dwarder: You read the manual
<dwarder> BlauskaerM: good answer, have you tried?
<dwarder> BlauskaerM: i did
<BlauskaerM> dwarder: And you still didnt get it?
<pfifo> Milan1992, i have no idea about DLNA. Im saying you should make a script that mounts/plays/unmounts/ejects
<Milan1992> pfifo: but when i start the PC the DLNA server start same az a web server and be visible on the TV-s, i can see the dirs in the main folder called "film" and the program list all of the films in the dirs. i cant close the program, just turn of the pc
<BlauskaerM> dwarder: Not really sure what you want to do but read this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-into-pdf-files-in-ubuntu.html
<dwarder> BlauskaerM: got it
<deej1976> dwarder: chm2pdf [options] input_filename [output_filename]
<dwarder> deej1976: () options
<dwarder> that was the key
<Milan1992> pfifo: you said i cant eject dvd without unmount, but when i eject it, i can see the files in the folder where i mounted them:S
<dwarder> deej1976: in my manual it stated like you said
<deej1976> dwarder: chm2pdf --help
<pfifo> Milan1992, look into udev, there might be a way to unmount if and when you eject the dvd, although, normally you cant eject a mounted drive
<dwarder> deej1976: but in fact you have to chose either from --book or -webpage
<pfifo> !udev | Milan1992
<dwarder> BlauskaerM: default manual is foobared
<yacc> (10.04LTS here) Any idea how to make fsck.ext4 check for invalid files (Dec 15 12:31:04 andidesk kernel: [83635.784684] EXT4-fs error (device dm-22): __
<yacc> ext4_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=16459777, block=197132320) => the block seems to be inside the LV, the LV is 2.06TB big.
<box> how do i install telepathy-sofiasip ? i tried searching for it in the software centre but it doesn't find it
<warm> I nee
<box> can i just use apt-get install ?
<pfifo> box, look for a PPA on launchpad.net
<pfifo> !info telepathy-sofiasip
<ubottu> telepathy-sofiasip (source: telepathy-sofiasip): SIP connection manager for the Telepathy framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (oneiric), package size 82 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Rickyfox> hi
<pfifo> box, is universe enabled in your software-sources?
<pfifo> box, have you run apt-get update lately?
<warm> I need to move the cursor on the full screen in vim, which option should be set? thanks~
<Rickyfox> does anyone know what error code 100 of ubi-language means?
<pfifo> warm, you should ask in #vim this is ubuntu support
<warm> pfifo, oh, got it
<deej1976> box: sudo apt-get install telepathy-sofiasip # 11.10
<gonhuyt> is this where I can get some help from
<pfifo> gonhuyt, yes just ask your question
<deej1976> !ask | gonhuyt
<ubottu> gonhuyt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adioe3work> hey dudes, does anybody know which dell laptop is on the ubuntu frontpage? i.e. which series/model?
<gonhuyt> ok cool thianks guys, my ethernet controller is not working after I installed ubuntu from windows 7
<pfifo> gonhuyt, did you use wubi?
<Rickyfox> what's the terminal command to shut down?
<adioe3work> ricky26, sudo halt -h
<Rickyfox> okay thx
<pfifo> Rickyfox, i use 'sudo init 0'
<bobalazs> how can i connect to internet through pppoe in a terminal (without x)
<adioe3work> bobalazs, pppoe-start
<adioe3work> do pppoe-settings first
<bobalazs> and this is dsl right?
<adioe3work> left.
<llutz> bobalazs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bobalazs> ty
<zen__> 有说中文的么
<deej1976> !ch | zen__
<ubottu> zen__: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Rickyfox> srsly sometimes I just don't get ubuntu: Half an hour ago I tried to boot my notebook with ubuntu 10.10 on it, but didn't even get to the bootloader because the screen just showed "_" blinking. Then, after 5 minutes or so, it says something is wrong and that I should select a bootable partition or insert a bootable stick/disk. So I booted from my 10.10 live stick and got an error saying ubi-language crashed with
<Rickyfox>  error message 100. 10 minutes later Im booting again from my harddrive and EVERYTHING IS FUCKING OK
<SunTsu> muhaha
<llutz> !zn
 * conntrack blames china
<deej1976> !language | Rickyfox
<ubottu> Rickyfox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<llutz> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Rickyfox> excuse me
<BetaArk> Hi! Someone with a sandy bridge chipset here? :)
<ikonia> BetaArk: what's the issue ?
<zen__> any body can speak chinease?
<ikonia> zen__: #ubuntu-cn
<llutz> !cn | zen__
<ubottu> zen__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BetaArk> ikonia: I have a sandy bridge board (h67).. I can't suspend, and my graphical is poor.. I read some forums, but I want to know if there are other users with the same issue.. (thinking about another mobo)
<ikonia> BetaArk: what video card are you using ?
<zen__> hello everybody
<BetaArk> ikonia: the onboard one. Intel HD
<ikonia> BetaArk: ok - so in what way are the graphics "poor"
<Rickyfox> okay, calm this time. What could cause a temporary error with the bootloader?
<BetaArk> ikonia: sorry for the description.. I mean, when switching windows I sometimes have slow navigation
<deej1976> Rickyfox: Failing hard drive ?
<ikonia> Rickyfox: explain the issue
<ikonia> BetaArk: interesting,
<ikonia> BetaArk: could you please pastebin the output of "lspci" please.
<MonkeyDust> Rickyfox  did the error occur just once or repeatedly?
<BetaArk> ikonia: I use gnome-shell btw.
<ikonia> BetaArk: ok
<BetaArk> ikonia: Oke, I will do this tonight, and post the pastebin.. I don't have the PC at the moment.
<BetaArk> ikonia: Thanks :)
<ikonia> ok
<BetaArk> ikonia: do you have an idea what the problem could be? Do I need to add something to the xorg file for Intel HD to work?
<ikonia> BetaArk: possibly,
<Rickyfox> okay it just occured once up until now, as I described I did nothing exceptional the last time I was logged in. But on the next boot the bootloader seems to have problems finding bootable partitions, so he asks me to reboot and select a partition or boot from another source.
<ikonia> Rickyfox: was that error from the motherboard booting eg: "can't find bootable device" or something like that
<BetaArk> ikonia: oke, thanks.. will paste the lspci
<MonkeyDust> Rickyfox  are you using that same pc to chat, or can you reboot and say what happens
<Rickyfox> I used my 10.10 live stick (my main partition is also 10.10) and tried to check for errors, but got an error stating that ubi-language crashed with error 100. Some minutes later I restart and boot from harddrive and everything is fine
<Rickyfox> eh don't know ikonia, could be
<ikonia> Rickyfox: a possible option is that the motherboard is trying to boot the disk before it's spun up
<ikonia> Rickyfox: some bios's have a "delay boot for X seconds" option to counter this, especially in machines with lots of disks
<e75> hello
<e75> so my microphone doesn't work half the time i load up ubuntu. sometimes i can reboot and it'll work just fine though.
<Rickyfox> but if that'd be the case it would've happened to me before, wouldn't it?
<ikonia> Rickyfox: not really
<ikonia> a disk can be delayed sometimes
<zen__> 看英文真费劲阿
<ikonia> zen__: this channel is English only
<tar_> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 10.4 and for some reason it's not trusting anybody's SSL certificates. Am I missing a package that installs the major root certificates?
<ikonia> zen__: you have been told where you can speak chineese
<ikonia> tar_: personally I would not trust that upgrade process
<zen__> that room just me
<Rickyfox> okay so I can toggle delayed boot in the bios or what? What is that exactly called?
<ikonia> zen__: no it's not
<ikonia> zen__: there are 89 people in it
<ikonia> zen__: #ubuntu-cn
<schnuffle> tar_: check if ca-certificates is installed
<ikonia> Rickyfox: it's different in every bios
<ikonia> Rickyfox: is this happening a lot ?
<Rickyfox> nope, happed to me for the first time
<Rickyfox> *happened
<tar_> nope!
<zen__> how can i join that room
<tar_> schnuffle: nope!
<ikonia> Rickyfox: ok, so I wouldn't worry about it
<e75> so my microphone doesn't work half the time i load up ubuntu. sometimes i can reboot and it'll work just fine though.
<ikonia> zen__: how did you join it before ?
<schnuffle> tar_: then install it
<detrix42> How do I create a symbolic link in someone else's  home directory to a directory/file in my home directory?
<e75> any ideas what i should read into?
<e75> i tried restarting pulseaudio, but that doesn't help
<tar_> schnuffle: seems reasonable. thanks, I think it worked
<schnuffle> detrix42: ln -s /path/to/the/physical/file /path/to/where/it/should/be/linked
<zen__> i am in that thanks
<schnuffle> detrix42: keep in mind you need to adjust the file rights
<Rickyfox> okay guys thanks for the help, much appreciated
<detrix42> schnuffle:  so I dont need sudo ln ...?
<schnuffle> detrix42: It depends on the rights. If you have world readable home dirs you shouldn't need it
<prashant> how to resolve all dependencies of package through command line?
<schnuffle> prashant: use apt-get or aptitude which resloves the deps
<ikonia> prashant: the package manager will resolve for you
<prashant> but i want it do manually i.e i'm installing the software by compiling the source code
<ikonia> prashant: then you have to manually solve deps
<RaTTuS|BIG> prashant - then install it all via apt-get then remove the package you really want then complie and install - then go back to apt-get
<pfifo> prashant, apt-get build-dep <package name> will install all the build dependacies for a package
<pfifo> prashant, but not the package itself
<prashant> ok thanks for that guys!
<prashant> if i want list out all the dependencies for a package for an offline installation then how can i get it?
<zgr> hello I have oneiric distribution and can't update using update manager, it says "requires installation of untrusted packages" ttf-wqy-zenhei which is korean fonts package (I'm using en_US locale, dunno why i need them). Unchecking it with "distribution updates" makes no difference
<JTWU> Any humans here?
<schnuffle> prashant: try dpkg -I <package>
<JTWU> Hello??
<Gentoo64> hi
<schnuffle> !ask | JTWU
<ubottu> JTWU: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RaTTuS|BIG> !help
<JTWU> patience?
<JTWU> cheeky git
<samsung> ？？
<Gentoo64> JTWU: whats the problem then
<JTWU> Having an issue with Skype and JoliOS
<JTWU> Pulse Audio??
<MonkeyDust> JTWU  wrong channel
<iceroot> JTWU: and what does jolios has to do with ubuntu?
<pfifo> prashant, you need to download the package with apt-get -d install <package name> and then dpkg-query -W /var/cache/apt/archive/<package .deb>
<box> how do i create a tunnel
<box> ssh tunnel
<iceroot> box: ssh user@host -L localhost:9999:remote-host:8888
<iceroot> box: replace the ip/port with your needs
<MonkeyDust> box  basically: ssh user@remote_ip
<box> iceroot thank youu
<schnuffle> box: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-use-ssh-local-and-remote-port-forwarding.html
<aaron32> Erm
<aaron32> I have a problem.
<iceroot> !details | aaron32
<ubottu> aaron32: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aaron32> Okay, I tryed to install linux using Wubi, It failed, Access denied yadda yadda, I already got it handled
<aaron32> But
<aaron32> When I restarted my computer, It comes up with a error about ubuntu
<aaron32> I press enter
<aaron32> It has the duel boot thing
<iceroot> !enter | aaron32
<ubottu> aaron32: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aaron32> And I went into windows 7
<aaron32> Oh god damn it.
<gunfire007> commands of ubuntu and debian are exactly same ?
<iceroot> gunfire007: no
<pfifo> gunfire007, most are, depends on what you doing
<MonkeyDust> aaron32  the trick is to not use wubi
<prashant> how to install a package on ubuntu in offline mode?
<gunfire007> iceroot and pfifo i am learning more about web servers and stuff, so for that which one should i go for ?
<aaron32> MonkeyDust, Its not Wubi, Its my computer itself.
<pfifo> prashant, check out dpkg
<Gentoo64> gunfire007: up to you
<pfifo> gunfire007, ubuntu desktop can do anything a server can do and youll have the gui to make it a bit easier
<gunfire007> Gentoo64: for latest hardwares which one woule be the best ?
<Gentoo64> gunfire007: for hardware theyre both pretty much the same i think
<prashant> but dpkg install the package whose .deb package is there.
<Gentoo64> but debian supports more cpus
<pfifo> gunfire007, I recommend debain for a real server
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Gentoo64, Are U the same as Gentoo_0wnz?
<Gentoo64> no
<Ycarene> Have updates for 11.04 stopped?
<pfifo> prashant, you can use apt-get -d install to download packages to /var/cache/apt/archive
<Gentoo64> never heard of him lol
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Gentoo64, It's a she.
<Gentoo64> ok
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Gentoo64, A dyke to be precise.
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Gentoo64, Probably a shim.
<Gentoo64> ok, well no anyway
<deej1976> !11.04 | Ycarene
<ubottu> Ycarene: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<kl> q: how to unlock screen in ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> kl: type the password
<gunfire007> ok pfifo :)
<pfifo> kl, for xscreensaver you just move the mouse and type in your password
<kl> does not work ... it unlocks only when i change user (nb am the only user in system)
<pfifo> kl what dosent work exactly?
<pfifo> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Loshki>  
<zulunite>  /quit
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<kl> yes that is a strong statement maybe i have something not configured... but when i type my password  the screen is not unlocked it asks me for the password again..
<pfifo> kl, are you sure you giving it the right password?
<Gentoo64> -5
<happygolucky> if i have quad core how come my CPU percentage hits 800 percent and shows 8 cores
<Gentoo64> happygolucky: probably HT
<iceroot> gunfire007: use debian on a webserver
<bobalazs> pfifo : command line mode is broken up :/
<pfifo> bobalazs, what do you mean?
<kltsa> yes it is the same as the one am giving when i press the change user button ..
<pfifo> my run `reset`?
<bobalazs> its at some weird resolution and screen is half visible with broken up in two
<iceroot> gunfire007: ubuntu is better if you want newer software and a better usability on the gui, debian is better if you want a stable system for servers (imo)
<bobalazs> startxd
<pfifo> bobalazs, im not sure, you should try rebooting and at grub menu edit the kernel line and add noX
<bobalazs> meh xD
<compdoc> happygolucky, you have an Intel cpu with hyperthreading
<Yanch0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo <- anyone can link me to some article similar to this please? i am trying to get my desktop to login to wifi before prompting for screen
<Yanch0> s/screen/login
<gunfire007> iceroot: thanks :)
<compdoc> happygolucky, but as far as the 800% - what process is eating the cpu time?
<pfifo> compdoc, bitcoind
<pfifo> and gcc
<box> hello
<box> i'm having a problem with the screen on my netbook. nothing seems to fit my resolution and i can't increase it any more
<davorlozic01> Hi box. Have you installed drivers?
<no_gravity> Hello from Germany! In ubuntu 11, it seems when i quit firefox, it somehow still occupies the top menu bar. when i go there with the mouse, i still see "file bookmarks" etc. any ideas? is there no more taskbar, where you can see wich applications are running?
<no_gravity> Oh, and when I try to click on the menu bar, nothing happens.
<davorlozic01> Go to System Monitor.
<box> davorlozic01 it's the correct drivers and maximum supported resolution 1024x600
<no_gravity> davorlozic01: me?
<davorlozic01> There you have list of opened application.
<davorlozic01> Yes.
<no_gravity> davorlozic01: where is the system monitor?
<schnuffle> box: check your graphic card: lspci | grep VGA and then check if the correct drivers are installed
<box> some applications don't have scrollbars like thunderbirds preferences so i'm wondering how anyone else in similar situations gets by?
<no_gravity> davorlozic01:  i only have a couple of application icons on the left (firefox, openoffice...) and thats it.
<no_gravity> in older ubuntus, i used to hit ALT+F1 to get to the main menu. Is that not possible anymore in Ubuntu 11?
<davorlozic01> Go to the first icon (like start).
<davorlozic01> Then, write System Monitor.
<davorlozic01> Then in System Monitor, go to processes.
<davorlozic01> THere is the list of running processes.
<no_gravity> davorlozic01: the one with the ubuntu sign? it reads "dash home" when i hover it. nothing happens when i click it.
<box> never mind; this is a sufficient solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1839692
<davorlozic01> Hmm...
<davorlozic01> Well... You have to find it somehow... Use search somewhere... The app is System Monitor. How will you find it? I don't know. :)
<no_gravity> i have been using ubuntu 11 for a few days now and for me its a complete mess. is there a way to get back to the old behaviour?
<davorlozic01> You mean the old look?
<iceroot> no_gravity: only with a reinstall, downgrade is not possible
<davorlozic01> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<davorlozic01> Then you will get on startup to choose.
<pfifo> no_gravity, you might want to try xubuntu instead apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> !who | davorlozic01
<ubottu> davorlozic01: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kandros> no_gravity, there are some workaround but is not the same... just reinstall 11.04 or 10.04 till they are supported
<no_gravity> pfifo: let me google that...
<davorlozic01> ubottu: I'm sorry. :D
<ubottu> davorlozic01: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pfifo> no_gravity, it looks and feels like ubuntu 10.04
<davorlozic01> XD
<atruno-> hi bazhang
<kandros> why go to xubuntu 10.04 stay updated for 1 year +
<no_gravity> kandros: why reinstall 11.04?
<auronandace> !lts | kandros
<ubottu> kandros: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<pfifo> cant wait for 12.04
<no_gravity> or maybe i will give debian a try. havent used it for years.
<kandros> i know i just wrote very bad what i had in mind, i was meaning if no_gravity likes 10.04 is smarter to stay there till 2013 instead of use xubuntu 11.10
<tarvid_> How do I fix this BADSIG problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/771089/
<dddbmt> Hi guys. Is there a way to record the screen of an ipad in ubuntu?
<dyd> what tool can i use to convert m4a to mp3?
<schnuffle> dyd: lame
<no_gravity> dyd: ffmpeg -i some.m4a -f mp3 thing.mp3
<no_gravity> dyd: ^ that would be my first try
<Tech-1> make sure ffmpeg is installed
<no_gravity> How can I get rid of the main menu in Ubuntu 11?
<signal0> did anyone knows about that problem: we've bought a new lenovo laptop. the touchpad has no "special" buttons for right and left click. so it's not possible to "click and drag" something
<pfifo> signal0, tap and taphold
<pfifo> signal0, you might be out of luck with a rightmouse drag tho
<signal0> pfifo: hm... so thats an known issue?
<pfifo> signal0, no it isnt, i haven't ever heard of a touchpad without buttons before
<no_gravity> signal0: a lenovo without mouse buttons?
<no_gravity> signal0: which lenovo is it?
<signal0> it has mouse buttons... the whole touchpad is a button ;)
<signal0> but when i "click" it and drag, it's not working
<signal0> lenovo e420s
<BarkingFish> signal0: just a thought, how many fingers is the touchpad designed to recognise at one time?
<signal0> BarkingFish: two finger scrolling works
<dyd> no_gravity: thanks
<no_gravity> signal0: the photos of the e420s i see all have mouse buttons.
<BarkingFish> Some can have up to 3 recognised
<benoliver999> I have shortcuts to Pictures, Videos, Ubuntu One, Documents etc... on my desktop. When I delete the shortcuts, it deletes the files for real! How can I get rid of these?
<signal0> no_gravity: yeah, but they're for the trackpoint
<signal0> :)
<Strav> Hi! Ah, speaking about lenovo. I'm on a lenovo x200, and since a few weeks, I'm experiencing random loss of my network interfaces. What happens is: on a sudden (more especially after a resume from suspend, but not always), the wireless indicator just switch off. Then ifconfig says: nada, not even the ethernet interface is showing up. /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't help either. Besides, I still cannot find any related bug on
<Strav> launchpad. Any suggestions?
<signal0> the touchpad self is a mousbutton too
<no_gravity> signal0: now i understand.
 * no_gravity is on lenovo x301 and loves it!
<raven_> how to install routes to openbve?
<signal0> hmm.
<pfifo> benoliver999, use `unlink`
<Strav> no_gravity: please don't make me jealous. ;) But still the x301 is too big for my taste.
<benoliver999> pfifo: How?
<no_gravity> Strav: the x200 is smaller?
<Strav> 12" of screen diagonal. Not thinner though.
<pfifo> benoliver999, unlink /home/ben/Pictures
<no_gravity> there was some new samsung 13" notebook that is really thin. but i forgot the name.
<deej1976> New laptops this year are UltraBooks
<BillyJoe> Is there a way to shorten all long filenames in a folder and its subfolders so I can copy the files to a windows system?
<Strav> no_gravity: it's just sad that lenovo is going to follow the chicklets keyboard trend.
<benoliver999> pfifo: Thanks man
<Kurdistan> hi will the stable kernel 3.1 find its way to 11.10?
<no_gravity> Strav: whats chicklets?
<rumpel> Kurdistan, no
<rumpel> Kurdistan, it's not a rolling release
<Applesouce> Hey I have a question, is it possible to go into a Terminal-Stage with Ubuntu without the GUI
<pfifo> BillyJoe, I remember seeing a bulk rename tool in synaptic in 8.04
<Applesouce> like in Backtrack?
<Kurdistan> rumpel, I know it is not rolling release but it is still in mainline kernel
<Strav> no_gravity: check out the keyboard on the x120e
<aperture> Applesouce: cntrl+alt+f1-f6 will put you in a terminal without invoking the gui
<Strav> So anyone experiencing loss of network interface, recently, on ubuntu 11.10?
<Gentoo64> Strav: wired?
<BarkingFish> Applesouce: just remember to use CTRL ALT F7 or F8 to get back to a GUI :)
<magikid> Is is possible to reinstall ubuntu without deleting a given directory?
<MonkeyDust> magikid  if your /home is on its own partition
<aaron32> Woah
<aaron32> What the fucl
<aaron32> *what the fuck
<FloodBot1> aaron32: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> aaron32: no need that here
<pangolin> !language | aaron32
<ubottu> aaron32: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<magikid> MonkeyDust: It's not but what if I were to boot a live cd and just delete all the directories except the one I want to keep?
<magikid> And then of course, reinstall
<Black> how can i enforce grub to load up in a certain 640x480 or 800x600 resolution? Ubuntu 10.4.3 - Im getting the screen unreadable full of vertical lines
<aaron32> Sorry, God, I can't read every rule.
<Gentoo64> magikid: just copy the dir somewhere else
<Gentoo64> the  move it back
<Tech-1> common sense
<iceroot> magikid: depending if the directory is an extra partiton/mountpoint
<Kurdistan> Black, by modify grub
<pangolin> !guidelines | aaron32 Please read all the guidelines
<ubottu> aaron32 Please read all the guidelines: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Busybyeski> hi guys, i've got a question.  it's my first time ever trying to use ssh, and maybe i oughtn't be using ssh but someone convinced me it was the best option.  i just want to share files from one machine to another.  the machine that has the files is running ubuntu liveusb and the files are mounted, but on a different disk.  i can ssh in (woo!) but i can't get to the external drives. any suggestions or am i going about this wrong?
<Black> Kurdistan can you give specific details?
<iceroot> aaron32: but you can enable your brain, with an enabled brain you dont have to read every rule
<Strav> Gentoo64: hmmm. I would have thought that wired too since it was not listed up when trying ifconfig but I just realized it's down by default if I'm not connected.
<aaron32> iceroot, Don't insult me.
<no_gravity> Busybyeski: define "i cant get to the external drives"
<aaron32> Infact, I'm goooooooooone.
<magikid> Gentoo64: It's huge, it's the local backups for several computers
<aaron32> Feel free to backsass me.
<aaron32> You guys.
<Strav> Gentoo64: so I must say that until I check it out more closely, it's only the wlan.
<iceroot> aaron32: stop it now please
<aaron32> You know, Because thats totally cool
<Busybyeski> no_gravity: i don't know where they can be located in the file system, i don't think i can find them anywhere
<Gentoo64> Strav: not sure
<Kurdistan> Black, install StartUp-Manager
<Kurdistan> easiets GUI way
<Kurdistan> change resolution
<Kurdistan> color depth to 24 bits
<Applesouce> so whats up
<Applesouce> can I stop the xserver on Ubuntu
<no_gravity> Busybyeski: try "ls /mnt" and "ls /media"
<Black> Kurdistan and would that would work if i want to modify grub to -noX ?
<tron_> not much, watching doctor who
<Kurdistan> Black, no clue.
<Busybyeski> no_gravity:  haha perfect timing i just found them in /media. Thanks!
<Black> i get an unreadable screen at control-alft f1
<jimmy78> wweeeeeee
<pfifo> Applesouce, `sudo service gdm stop` use `update-rc.d` to make it permanent
<VanessaE> good morning all.  Can someone please tell me how to disable the password/lock when resuming from suspend (in 11.10)?
<pfifo> Applesouce, or light-dm insted of gdm if you on a newer ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> VanessaE  system settings > screen
<VanessaE> Monkey: already tried that.
<Applesouce> am on the newest Ubuntu
<Applesouce> so
<pfifo> Applesouce, does `sudo service light-dm stop` do what you expect?
<Applesouce> I don't know yet, at the moment I can't really give it a try^^
<Applesouce> but I'll write all the solutions down
<pfifo> Applesouce, it should
<Applesouce> when I use light-dm stop
<Applesouce> how do I start it again?
<Yahosain> Hi I can see a movie's subtitle alright using vlc and encoding set to "cp 1256" but when I do              mplayer "movie name" -subfont-encoding 'cp 1256'       the subtitle is messed
<pfifo> s/stop/start/
<iceroot> Yahosain: maybe try #mplayer if there is something like that
<Yahosain> oh thankyou
<VanessaE> I suppose I should mention this is Xfce/Xubuntu rather than gnome
<Lee_Prison> <body>  http://abc/abc.mp3    name:abc   http:// cde/cde/.mp3 name:cde   .....</body>      how to use grep -P to select from it?
<BarkingFish> Black: when you say "unreadable" what do you mean? Is it too small, messed up, looks like it's encrypted or what? :)
<Lee_Prison> like:http://abc.mp3
<Applesouce> I Think messed up xD
<pfifo> Black, you should imagebin a picture of your console
<Black> its like a graphics error-- full of lines and dots
<snikker> when i run cairo-dock, i've got this error:
<snikker> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<snikker> (cairo-dock:2532): GdkGLExt-WARNING **: Window system doesn't support OpenGL.
<snikker> can you help me?
<Lee_Prison> I use that   grep -P 'http://.*mp3'    but   I don't know how to avoid greedy mode
<foormea> hi
<rethus> i have kubuntu with pulseaudio... how can i mute single channels of my 7.1 soundcard by script?
<pfifo> Black, try adding 'nomodeset' to the kernel line
<pfifo> !nomodeset | Black
<ubottu> Black: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<foormea> when you install openssh-server, it STARTS sshd, but it doesn't add it to your rc2.d, does it? i'm wondering if my sshd is running on my remote computer just because i never rebooted the box after installing openssh-server, or because it somehow gets started in an other way than rcX.d?
<Black> right o i think that answers that problem
<iceroot> foormea: it will start sshd after a reboot
<foormea> iceroot: how does it start it? i'm not seeing any link in rc2.d or rcS.d
<pfifo> !upstart | foormea
<iceroot> foormea: upstart
<ubottu> foormea: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<foormea> cool thanks guys i'll read up about that
<frostux> lo
<Lee_Prison> who knowd the grep -P  none-greedy mode
<Sid0035> any devs in hear at all?
<atruno-> halloween
<timposey> I have locked myself out of the admin by changing my password and forgetting what I had changed it to, I searched for and found a way to change it but now the screen where you choose the kernal will not display at startup... any suggestions, I don't even know what you call this screen to do a search.
<MonkeyDust> Sid0035  try #ubuntu-devel
<Pici> Sid0035: Please keep in mind that -devel is not a support channel though.
<Sid0035> thanks monkey :)
<Sid0035> oh oh
<Sid0035> i dont know if a normal dev channel can tell me what i need though XD
<Sid0035> i mean support XD
<pfifo> !ask | Sid0035
<ubottu> Sid0035: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> Sid0035: Why don't you try asking your question first.
<deej1976> Sid0035: How about just ask your question
<foormea> ah ok so basically with upstart, everything goes into /etc/conf/, and there's 1 single file per service. mh. ok. what was wrong with sysv-rc?
<pfifo> foormea, sysv is slow
<Sid0035> ok um well im i have some programs im useing that i need a back up of before i swich to debain "Sid"
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<deej1976> details | Sid0035:
<deej1976> !details | Sid0035:
<ubottu> Sid0035:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BarkingFish> timposey: When you get past the BIOS Self test or your manufacturer screen, press Escape, and you should get your kernel menu
<DannyButterman> Does someone know how to force NetworkManager to execute some script when a network connection is closing ?
<foormea> pfifo: ok
<Sid0035> ok sorry lol ive been up all night XD
<deej1976> DannyButterman: Possible place a script in here: /etc/network/if-down.d
<DannyButterman> deej1976: would it work for a wifi connection ?
<foormea> pfifo: any nice and easy and convenient CLI to configure services that fall into upstart? like sysv-rc-conf?
<Yanch0> guys i am trying to get wifi to connect to a wep network automatically. i removed network-manager - should i be using wpa_supplicant ? any tutorial you recommend? im seeing that 11.10 removed wpa_supplicant.conf :S
<pfifo> foormea, i think your looking for `update-rc.d`
<eduardos> Hi guys. I am using apt-pinning because I want my own repository be priority. It works fine when I put my repo and Ubuntu oficial repo (lucid) in source.list. But it doesn't work when I put my repo and ubuntu-security repo! How can I change this?
<iceroot> Yanch0: why you removed network-manager?
<DannyButterman> deej1976: we were trying to use the /etc/NetworkManager/Dispatcher.d/01ifupdown feature but to no avail
<deej1976> DannyButterman:  It should
<Yanch0> iceroot, was told to start by removing that. i want it to connect before gnome login - basically similar to cable connect
<ubuntu-partial-u> hi, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 x64, and the update service is bringing up a message which is suggesting a partial upgrade. will this upgrade update the system to ubuntu 11 or keep the current version (10.04)?
<timposey> BarkingFish, I will try that, but I thought I had done that, but I have no trouble doing it again to see if it will work
<iceroot> ubuntu-partial-u: depending on the exact message you are getting
<pfifo> ubuntu-partial-u, it will update individual packages to the newest 10.04 packages, you wont be upgrading to ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> ubuntu-partial-u: if it tells " a new ubuntu release is availbe" it will go to 10.10
<iceroot> ubuntu-partial-u: but normal updates never update the ubuntu-version they just bring secuerity-updates
<ubuntu-partial-u> @iceroot: i've used versions 11.04 and 11.10, and prefer to stick to 10.04. so as long as it doesn't change the version, i don't mind updating. the software settings are set to LTS updates only. the message is about general updates, which i'll paste a screenshot.
<iceroot> ubuntu-partial-u: if it is set to "lts only" you dont have to be afraif
<iceroot> ubuntu-partial-u: because there is no newer lts (stable) at the moment
<Yanch0> iceroot, should i get network-manager again ?
<Sid0035> ok i have to swich to the new version of debain code named "Sid", im using ubuntu 11.10 and i need to transfer all of my programs and files i need that i have gotten in the past 5 days or so, also some files that i have created and will need on the new debain Code named "Sid"
<ubuntu-partial-u> @iceroot: heres the message: http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/9653/ubuntumsg.png
<Sid0035> but i have no cd's or any thing to externaly back my the data i need up :(
<pfifo> Sid0035, use scp or nfs to transfer them to a different box
<jita> Which mail server should i use which is easier to configure
<pfifo> jita, exim4
<pfifo> exim4-light
<Sid0035> so can i use my ubuntu one account on the new Debain system that?
<iceroot> Yanch0: i am not sure if network-manager can do it
<DannyButterman> deej1976: as a matter of fact, it doesn't work either ( /etc/network/if-down.d/)
<Gentoo64> Sid0035: just backup the configs and reinstall the progs
<Gentoo64> Sid0035: although the versions might be different
<Gentoo64> and might have idfferent config options
<iceroot> ubuntu-partial-u: what is the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<pfifo> ubuntu-partial-u, I can see in the background that its holding back linux-generic, this is because kernel version 3.0 just came out, you can safely ignore that message, you dont need to upgrade to 3.0
<timposey> BarkingFish, the screen would not appear using the Esc key
<pfifo> ubuntu-partial-u, more specifically you can run partial upgrade, it will install all the updates except the new kernel, you would still have 10.04lts afterwards
<BarkingFish> try holding it down until you see "GRUB Loading" appear, timposey
<ubuntu-partial-u> @pfifo: ok, i'll run the upgrade. thanks
<sam22> hello
<Sid0035> so um will i have access ubuntu one on the new system if thats a yes i can store my saves non programs there also right?
<sam22> i have xorg-server 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1.3 installed.. how to install xorg-server 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1.2
<DannyButterman> Can someone help me using the /etc/network/if-down.d feature ? so far I can't make it run a script of mine. It can't even log what happens though it does when ran in command line
<timposey> BarkingFish, nothing it just goes straight through to the login screen and it has never done this before
<Yanch0> anyone can guide me through my wifi problem please?
<BarkingFish> hm...
<BarkingFish> I can't think what's up then, timposey - I never have that problem.  I hit escape, get my kernel menu, hit enter and I'm off....
<Sid0035> man i suck in chat rooms XD
<pfifo> timposey, BarkingFish, you need to boot and then hold down SHIFT to get to the grub menu
<GaRRu> How can I compile EXE files into Language Codes that can be read? using Kubuntu 11.04. Any Compiler?
<GaRRu> Yanch0, What is your problem with WiFi?
<BarkingFish> pfifo: I was originally told to use Escape, and that works here.
<Yanch0> GaRRu, can't find some good documentation on wpa_supplicant on ubuntu oneirc
<BarkingFish> If it's the wrong information, I have this channel to thank for it.  I came here first when I joined Kubuntu, cause I didn't know it had a channel.
<GaRRu> Yanch0, Answer me in Pm
<pfifo> GaRRu, what are you trying todo with exe files?
<Yanch0> GaRRu, u sure its better not talking in channel?
<sam22> guys how to configure Xorg
<GaRRu> Yanch0, I need this channel for my question too.
<pfifo> GaRRu, maybe your looking for something like this http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/alien-autopsy-reverse-engineering-win32-trojans-linux
<iceroot> sam22: normally with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GaRRu> pfifo, I got an Exe File that I want to read what is inside that file, do you know any way to compile it to a readable language?
<iceroot> GaRRu: not possible
<iceroot> GaRRu: only reverse-engineering
<GaRRu> iceroot, why not?
<Sid0035> dont know about u guys but i do way better when i have been up all night just talking in TS3 XD
<GaRRu> iceroot, so it is possible
<iceroot> GaRRu: because you cant get source-code from binarys
<iceroot> GaRRu: its not
<pfifo> GaRRu, you can decompile it to assembly, and you can 'read' assembly so to speak
<Sid0035> but i cant rember any of my old server to join form when i had windows :(
<iceroot> GaRRu: you can get asm-code but no c code or something like that
<usr13> iceroot: GaRRu I'm a latecomer to this conversation but, why not use wine?
<iceroot> usr13: what?
<GaRRu> iceroot, pfifo, I said a language that is read to man kind, that includes ASM,C,C++,Java,C# etc etc..
<iceroot> usr13: reread the discussion
<iceroot> GaRRu: have fun to read big programs in asm
<GaRRu> usr13, I am not trying to make the exe file work.. I am trying to read what there is in it
<pfifo> GaRRu, well check out that link i gave you, you can decompile following their method
<GaRRu> iceroot, anyway to compile it to asm?
<usr13> GaRRu: Oh.  Not sure where to go with that....
<iceroot> GaRRu: as i said, reverse-engineering
<GaRRu> pfifo, I will, Thanks for now. iceroot, how?
<iceroot> GaRRu: Disassembling with a Disassembler
<pfifo> GaRRu, what do you want to get out of the file?
<rs0832> GaRRu,  you can have a look at http://boomerang.sourceforge.net and see if it suits you
<Gentoo64> is this not offtopic
<Sid0035> i think he wants teddy bears :D
<pfifo> GaRRu, you might be able to use a program similiar to PEExplorer to extract a resource in it
<GaRRu> pfifo, What is that? a software?
<pfifo> GaRRu, ask google, its kinda hard to explan, and this is off topic
<Sid0035> i forgot the topic of this chat long 5 mins ago
<Sid0035> that's what happens when ya cant sleep XD
<GaRRu> pfifo, I'm trying to get out from it a reasonable way to bypass an administrator password on Windows XP/7 OS, or bypass the useage of clicking on "Run as Administrator" at all.. just running another Exe File
<Gentoo64> GaRRu: ask in windows lol
<Gentoo64> and to bypass uac for exes, use task scheduler
<Gentoo64> but this isnt exactly ubuntu related :)
<GaRRu> Gentoo64 explaine please?
<Gentoo64> google windows 7 bypass uac task scheduler
<Gentoo64> thats all
<Sid0035> brb i think people are hiding the cookies i saw a few days ago XD
<GaRRu> Gentoo64, I will check it out now. just need a backgroud how it is done (That's why I wanted a Exe compiler)
<iceroot> GaRRu: you dont want a compiler
<iceroot> GaRRu: you want a decompiler
<iceroot> GaRRu: but trust me, you dont want that!!!
<Gentoo64> GaRRu: seriously ill get kicked, but basically task scheduler allows to run any program as superuser, without the uac prompt popping up, by making a shortcut
<iceroot> GaRRu: just buy your windows, dont put offtopic in this channel and so on
<pfifo> Gentoo64, that sounds secure
<GaRRu> iceroot, I know what your talking about xD I tried reading files of ASM codes, some took me ages. and yeah a decompiler :P
<Gentoo64> well, you do need admin access to access task scheduler...
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> ##windows
<GaRRu> iceroot, its not exactly for me :) Its for an entire community :D
<mxracer450> Hello all, was wondering if anyone could take the time to help an ubuntu n00b get his sound working again?
<usr13> mxracer450: aslamixer
<GaRRu> Iceroot, pfifo, Gentoo64, Thank you for your kind help. Ill be checking all the stuff you brought me right now.
<usr13> !sound | mxracer450
<ubottu> mxracer450: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mxracer450> thank you. My settings in sound preferences are correct
<mxracer450> Nothing has changed...just recently stopped working. I will check these links though.
<usr13> mxracer450: What does alsamixer say?
<mxracer450> usr13: im not sure what your referring to
<Sid0035> so any one have a ts server that has used the debain "sid" version and saw if they had actcess to ubuntu one working in that program? i need to use it to hold stuff but i wont bother with that code version if i cant take all my files with me that i need to have XD
<usr13> mxracer450: Open a terminal and type    alsamixer    hit enter.  First look in upper left corner to see that your sound card is identified properly.
<mxracer450> gotchya....one sec
<Milan1992-ubuntu> Hi again. A made a mistake and i cant edit the /etc/fstab, read/only and cant use chmod on it... How can i repair the files, with live cd?
<mxracer450> yes, sound card is identified usr13
<BluesKaj> mxracer450, alsa recently updated , and if you check alsmixer the automute may need disabling
<usr13> mxracer450: Next look at the various channel collums, see that they are not muted, (there will be MM at bottom of the collum if it is muted).
<mxracer450> the only column that is muted is the "beep"column
<jclbrt> i feel good... i think i've prob hit the best results on speedtest.net than anyone i know
<jclbrt> :-)
<jclbrt> with a 5ms response time too
<sam22> nice
<mxracer450> │although, speaker is set to zero for some reason. even though all of my volume tabs in the gui are set high
<sam22> what type of internet connection give you 5ms ?
<jclbrt> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1650194555.png
<sam22> UK ?
<jclbrt> no US
<Yanch0> guys anyone can help me set up wpa_supplicant with  wep authentication please?
<sam22> how far is the server from you ?
<sam22> how many miles ?
<jclbrt> just a dedicated fiber hand off
<jclbrt> like 100 miles
<usr13> mxracer450: move right to left with right and left arrows.  Raise volume level with up arrow.
<sam22> 50 miles
<sam22> so 1 ms for each mile
<sam22> amazing
<usr13> mxracer450: move right to left with right and left arrows, so select various channels.  Raise volume level with up arrow.
<sam22> 1ms for 10 miles
<jclbrt> but i'm at a data center where all the ISPs sell backbone out of
<Sid0035> oh wow that's nice deticated fiber is the good stuff XD
<sam22> how much the line cost?
<trkemist> I cannot start Google Chrome with Ubuntu Oneirc. Is that a bug? I can use Chromium
<jclbrt> technically it's unlimited bandwidth but allocates based on need
<theadmin> trkemist: Sounds like one
<theadmin> trkemist: Use Chromium, it's EXACTLY the same except crash reporting
<iceroot> theadmin: what is the error-message when starting ti from the shell?
<jclbrt> cuz i transfered a 5GB file in under 4 minutes to one of our servers off site
<theadmin> iceroot: Uh?
<iceroot> theadmin: wrong nick...
<mxracer450> done. checking if anything has changed, one moment
<theadmin> iceroot: Oh
<iceroot> trkemist: what is the error-message when starting ti from the shell?
<iceroot> theadmin: i am to lazy at the tab-completion...:)
<jclbrt> sam22: i am not exactly sure i think it's like 20k per month or something
<pfifo> jclbrt, you should install a dedicated fiber to my house so you can do offsite backups, ill keep your data safe
<Milan1992-ubuntu> How can i repair my system without reinstall or data lost? can i set it back in time like windows? i cant check the files with fsck, may i dont know how
<jclbrt> it's a company network
<jclbrt> pfifo... thats what i do lol
<_Nano> Can someone tell me how to switch kernels on a remote server? I'm not really sure how to do it.
<sam22> to home it's always shared
<mxracer450> negative, nothing has changed as of yet usr13
<jclbrt> i'm disaster recovery tech
<iceroot> Milan1992-ubuntu: with your backup you can restore the system to a specific time
<sam22> each line from 30 to 128 homes
<gor00_> hello all
<imbezol> 1ms per 10 miles is extremely high though
<usr13> !grub | _Nano
<ubottu> _Nano: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jclbrt> i get 105mbps down at home and i think like 50mbps up
<jclbrt> but never at 5ms
<imbezol> there's something wrong with fiber that has that much latency
<sam22> i think it's 5 microseconds to each mile ?
<sam22> one wy ?
<Milan1992-ubuntu> iceroot: can i do it from livecd or i should do it from the original systam, and how?
<_Nano> thanks. I'd figured I would still use grub.
<jclbrt> imbezol, its not fiber that has the latency but rather the switching and routing
<Anahi> hi, im kind of new to this system... im having some problems connecting to mi hotmail account, i can access the log in page but as soon as i try to log in i get the error 101... i have google chrome and firefox... neither of them works... i have just installed ubuntu 11.10 and haven changed any setting... dont know if someone could help me...
<imbezol> sam22: it's 5 microseconds per kilometer.
<jclbrt> the medium is fine but the equipment on the end can bring that up
<imbezol> sam22: microsecond != millisecond
<jclbrt> i mean it has a number of hops before getting to me
<pfifo> _Nano, you should get your ISP todo it
<usr13> Anahi: Try refresh
<Anahi> already tried
<jclbrt> comcast sells up to 105mbps in my town
<theadmin> _Nano: Basically, make new kernel grub's default and reboot the machine
<avernos> my /var partition is full, how can i give it some space from other partition?
<jclbrt> but verizon sells like up to 250mbps one town over :-(
<Guest40344> trolololol
<VictorCL> with netbeans I get  "netbeans cannot lock read-only file ubuntu"
<theadmin> avernos: gparted is capable of resizing partitions, however, make sure to use it from a livecd (it can't operate on mounted partitions, and unmounting /var during work time is a bad idea...)
<gor00_> does anyone has experience in making a live usb flash disk with Ubuntu and Grub2? Actually I am stucked at the stage 2 of GRUB and only get the "grub rescue>" shell.
<pfifo> _Nano, hopefully you have remote KVM incase it dosent boot correctly
<Sid0035> dose any one know if i can use the ubuntu one with the debain code name "sid" ver i relay need it lol
<_Nano> pfifo, I can netboot if I screw it up
<jclbrt> gor00_, i have before
<iceroot> Milan1992-ubuntu: depending on your backup
<theadmin> Sid0035: Is "sid" the "unstable" branch?
<Sid0035> yes
<theadmin> Sid0035: That might work, iirc Ubuntu is based on Debian Unstable
<avernos> theadmin, cant i link a folder pointing to another partition with more space? im not next to the computer, so i cant do that approach
<Sid0035> ok then i can take my work with me :D
<theadmin> Sid0035: Grab the deb from one.ubuntu.com
<gor00_> hi jclbrt
<theadmin> ISid0035:  suggest you dropbox tho :P
<jclbrt> heyllo
<Milan1992-ubuntu> iceroot: the main question is there anz automatic backup file or no automatic save?
<pfifo> Sid0035, i think ubuntu one is just a front end for rsync
<theadmin> avernos: Sure you can, ln -s /other/partition\'s/mountpoint /var
<theadmin> avernos: Make sure to copy stuff over first tho...
<Sid0035> ok thanks for awncering my question
<theadmin> pfifo: It provides you free space on Canonical's servers, even if it is a rsync frontend
<Sid0035> im gonna back up my files i need to work on that version then
<iceroot> Milan1992-ubuntu: no automated backup
<avernos> theadmin, copy everything in it? cant i just keep using that /var and link another folder in another partition? thanks tho
<iceroot> !backup | Milan1992-ubuntu
<ubottu> Milan1992-ubuntu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<theadmin> avernos: No, I don't think that would work
<pfifo> theadmin, I mean if it is an rscny front end then it will workd with sid or any other distro
<theadmin> pfifo: Ah. It also does weird stuff to Nautilus though.
<sam22> imbezol microseconds not miliseconds
<sam22> light can go around the earth 7 times in a second but in vacum space
<sam22> inside a fiber optic is a little bit different but still fast
<imbezol> sam22: indeed. but you said ms, which is milliseconds
<Sid0035> thanks for awncering me :D have to go afk for awhile brb
<sam22> no he said 5ms to a 50 miles server. so that's 1ms per 10 miles
<sam22> which is extremely good
<imbezol> ms is milliseconds, not microseconds
<imbezol> if it too 5ms it's extremely slow
<imbezol> *took
<imbezol> anyways.. it's offtopic
<sam22> ok
<sam22> 1000 microsecond is 1 milisecond
<pfifo> imbezol, 5ms ping is FAST!
<sam22> 1000 ms is 1 second
<sam22> pfifo yeah it is very fast
<sam22> and it's call round trip
<sam22> so that's 2.5ms going and 2.5ms coming back
<imbezol> it should be under 1ms for 10 miles away
<sam22> so that's super fast
<imbezol> it should be under 5 ms even hundreds of miles away
<imbezol> otherwise our internet wouldn't work
<imbezol> if you tried to visit a site across the country you'd have to wait a minute for a response
<imbezol> nm the other side of the world
<sam22> i think he said datacenter
<sam22> you can run NAS on a 5ms line from city to city and you won't notice any lag
<Yanch0> anyone can please help me set up wpa_supplicant to login to my WEP network automatically on boot please? all configs pasted here: http://pastebin.com/FLsTVWe5
<pfifo> sam22, I would still blam lag every time i die
<prof> wpa_supplicant is not for WEP
<jclbrt> imbezol thats not true at all...
<asif> hi..how to configure PPOE ..?
<jclbrt> the number of hops is responsible for latency, it's usually the job of ISPs and gateways to find you the shortest route
<GodManMonkey> anyone know how to get usb wireless working 10.04 lts?
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, what's your reason for not using network manager and wifi startup before the login page ?
<usr13> GodManMonkey: What does the network manager say?
<Yanch0> how can I achieve that BluesKaj - i basically want wifi to be connected before the login screen - whatever works for me im happy to do it (ps network-manager I removed it)
<usr13> GodManMonkey: Does the network manager show any wireless networks available?
<GodManMonkey> wusr13..will not even let me instal driver...manager says nothing....does not see access points or anything..
<usr13> GodManMonkey: What driver are you trying to install?
<GodManMonkey> i tried using ndiswrapper and ndisgtk....
<prof> does your machine have a wifi switch that needs to be turned on?
<jclbrt> imbezol do a ping to 208.231.73.245 and tell me what u get?
<usr13> GodManMonkey: lspci |grep ireless   #Show us what that says.
<GodManMonkey> i used a tut that said to use those proggies to install drivers, however....the cds containing the drivers were inside exe. files so could not open...
<phong_> hi guys, how can i start sftp server on ubuntu?
<GodManMonkey> no wifi switch..it is a desktop..
<theadmin> asif: Run "pppoe-setup", it should help out
<AaronCampbell> Is there a way to get a list of the packages installed on one computer (preferably only the ones installed through the repositories) so that I can just pipe that list into `apt-get install` on a new system to get the same packages?
<phong_> i want to have sftp no ubuntu
<GodManMonkey> usb wireless plugged in..
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, understood but why ? Is it absolutely necessary ? It's an unusual request .
<imbezol> jclbrt: i get an icmp type 0 packet
<theadmin> !clone | AaronCampbell
<ubottu> AaronCampbell: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<imbezol> jclbrt: i know how it works.
<asif> theadmin: I am trying
<aguitel> GodManMonkey, what chipset?
<GodManMonkey> usr13 i will have to log out and in on ubuntu to igrep
<MonkeyDust> AaronCampbell  aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<usr13> GodManMonkey: What is the make and model of the wireless device?
<Yanch0> BluesKaj, i need this to act as a server - so no need to log in but need its services receable from the internet
<phong_> does any know know how to setup sftp on ubuntu?
<usr13> GodManMonkey: Can you temporarily plug into wired network?
<usr13> GodManMonkey:    ethernet?
<GodManMonkey> it is a cheap 150N wireless LAN USB adapter...
<GodManMonkey> erm
<GodManMonkey> make n model...
<GodManMonkey> cheap? lol..
<GodManMonkey> see if i can find the box...
<aguitel> GodManMonkey, lsusb
<GodManMonkey> lsusb?
<usr13> GodManMonkey: As aguitel says,  lsusb will identify it.
<GodManMonkey> no i have no wired network..thats what i usually would do...
<usr13> GodManMonkey: .... tell us what chipset it is.
<aguitel> GodManMonkey, in terminal type: lsusb
<GodManMonkey> ok
<Milan1992-ubuntu> is it possible to delete a file with livecd if it is protected and read only?
<GodManMonkey> trying to figure out chipset
<phong_> is there possible to change the sftp port number on ubuntu instead of port 22 ?
<usr13> GodManMonkey: lsusb will show all of the usb ports, you will need to find the one that shows  your wireless NIC.
<theadmin> Milan1992-ubuntu: Yeah, sure
<phong_> help me guys
<SunTsu> phong_: change your sshd's port
<phong_> SunTsu, how?
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, servers are much more reliable, as hardwired to the internet, devices , especially if you have considerable traffic.
<SunTsu> phong_: man sshd
<Milan1992-ubuntu> well, and how? simple forced rm?
<SunTsu> and man sshd_config
<usr13> GodManMonkey: It would be helpful if you could temporarily connect to wired network. (Or get a wireless device that is fully supported.)
<phong_> SunTsu, comeon man,
<Yanch0> BluesKaj, not much traffic no - just presence for ssh if need be
<GodManMonkey> does chipset mean this? AMD athlon 64 X2 dual core processor 4200+ 2.20 Ghz..
<GodManMonkey> yes usr13..however i unfortunately cannot..
<SunTsu> phong_: I don't feel the urge to copy stuff out of the man page so you don't need to open it, no thanks
<szal> GodManMonkey: no, that's the CPU
<GodManMonkey> erm srry..
<usr13> GodManMonkey: No, we are wanting you to identify the wireless network adapter and tell us what it is.
<GodManMonkey> k
<AaronCampbell> thanks theadmin and MonkeyDust
<GodManMonkey> i shall return..must reboot..ty..
<cbf> i need to get mysql 5.1 onto an 8.04 box. what's the best/most legit repo to achieve that? or am i better off just installing from source?
<eduardos> Hi guys. I am using apt-pinning because I want my own repository be priority. It works fine when I put my repo and Ubuntu oficial repo (lucid) in source.list. But it doesn't work when I put my repo and ubuntu-security repo! ubuntu-security has priority ever. How can I change this?
<hellomai> #joy
<andygraybeal> how do i get 'indicator-weather' in my toolbar ? i'm on 11.10 - i have done 'apt-get install indicator-weather' and it is on my system, but i don't know how to add things to the top bar.  i know i'm dumb.
<_Nano> okay, /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT has nothing to do with which kernel will be selected on  a server, right because there's no display?
<StudentRik> Hello everyone, Im installing joomla extensions and having to chmod lots of different directories. Is there a way of doing this in one go? the folders are local in my /www folder
<_Nano> I just need to switch to the kernel that came with xen-hypervisor-4.1 package, and it seemed to add all the correct grub configs but uname -a says it's still booting with the old kernel
<geirha> StudentRik: You want to give all directories under /www the same mode?
<joesuffceren> I have used rescue remix to recover some data from an NTFS partition on a machine that would no longer boot. I'm going to do an OS reload, but I want to determine if my problem was just logical corruption, or if I need to replace the drive. How do I diagnose the health of the drive itself using rescue remix?
<andygraybeal> StudentRik, the recursive switch -r
<StudentRik> would that be the correct way to install the extensions? and would i have to change back the permissions?
<mxracer450> Hello everyone, I was in here earlier,  trying to resolve a sound issue on my dell mini. I am using 10.04 lte netbook edition....I followed the links generated to troubleshoot, as well as the alsamixer command. everything has checked out. Nothing is muted, it recognizes my sound card. I did the command on the support page to restore the generic sound stack. Rebooted. I still have no sound. Can anyone help?
<andygraybeal> StudentRik, there is a joomla channel #joomla :)
<StudentRik> could i use -rv and decide which ones to do ?or would that be painful??
<cbf> why doesn't ubuntu update it's repositories anyway?
<cbf> i can't even apply the latest update for 5.0 via apt-get let alone 5.1
<sparr> how can I add widgets to my top panel in 11.10?
<theadmin> sparr: You can't
<deej1976> ¬lts
<geirha> StudentRik: I'd say, give yourself write access to the top dir (non-recursive), and install as your user. That is, assuming the joomla install is just to untar a file in the htdocs dir.
<deej1976> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<theadmin> sparr: I suggest you swithch to XFCE if you miss that functionality, because GNOME no longer provides widgets. XFCE, though, is compatible with GNOME applets
<sparr> theadmin: is there any other place/way to get back all the widgets i kept there in older versions?
<auronandace> !latest | cbf
<sparr> theadmin: I'm switching to KDE soon
<ubottu> cbf: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<theadmin> sparr: KDE's fine too, but is not compatible with GNOME, and also it's a lot of the RAM/CPU load
<usr13> _Nano:  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sparr> I'm really unhappy with the changes to Gnome in 11.10
<endzYme> me too
<sparr> I used to be a big KDE fan, but all the problems with 4.0 when all the major distros switched drove me to Gnome
<usr13> _Nano: Oh you installed a new kernel?
<sparr> now Gnome has the same problem
<sparr> throwing away years of great features
<sparr> so, back to KDE, now that 4.x is stable
<theadmin> sparr: 11.10 no longer has GNOME by default, we use Unity now, but yeah, GNOME 3 is even worse
<_Nano> usr13 I mean it's part of the package xen-hyervisor-4.1amd64
<usr13> _Nano: Do you see it listed in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg  ?
<Myrtti> theadmin: Unity is Gnome 3...
<theadmin> Myrtti: Well, I don't want to confuse users saying gnome 3 supports multiple shells and Unity is one of them...
<_Nano> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ### followed by ### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
<theadmin> Myrtti: But yeah, true :D
<usr13> _Nano: Has the system been rebooted since installing that new package?
<_Nano> yeah, multiple reboots
<_Nano> xm info says hypervisor information is not in sysfs, so it can't be the right kernel
<usr13> _Nano: Is this just a kernel patch?  May be already in the existing kernel?
<_Nano> usr13, the strange thing is that it installed a gzip to /boot "xen-4.1-amd64" and it's 728kb
<stupidmonkey> i have a problem, ive install compiz on my laptop, but it doesnt work
<_Nano> I don't know if that's a gzipped kernel, or a patch
<Tech-1> stupidmonkey:  install the fusion-icon
<_Nano> apt should have set it all up correctly, so I thought, this package is included with 11.10
<Tech-1> then right click it for switching
<usr13> _Nano: Did you install xen-utils-4.1 and xen-docs-4.1  ?
<_Nano> yeah, apt says they're on here.
<usr13> _Nano: You may need to do grub-install
<_Nano> I will read more about grub2
<_Nano> thanks, though.
<usr13> _Nano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<|Anthony|> for a multi-boot setup (various *nix distros and M$ versions) should grub be setup in it's own partition?
<DannyButterman> Is there a way to force ubuntu to take into account network down scripts ?? Neither /etc/network/if-down.d nor /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown works at shutdown... !! I can't believe I am the only one trying to do things upon wifi shutdown
<cbf> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm unable to install packages from USC in 11.10. It's asking me to check the internet connection though my system is connected to internet.
<arunkumar413> please help
<dusf_> on restarting my computer i get the output "error: file not found. grub rescue > " and gparted tells me no file systems are allocated but when i boot in a ubuntu live cd i can see my partitions, ( /, /home, win xp, win 7, and dump (media)) - how can i repair grub?
<GodManMonkey> wireless networks disconnected / bus 001 Device 006: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology Corp. / chipset NVIDIA MCP61
<eduardos> ~~~
<theadmin> arunkumar413: Does APT work?
<GodManMonkey> whew
<arunkumar413> theadmin: what's atp?
<arunkumar413> sorry apt
<theadmin> arunkumar413: APT is the Advanced Package Tool... Well, okay, open a terminal and type in: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install synaptic
<theadmin> arunkumar413: Then, launch Synaptic from the menus. It's an alternative to the software center.
<theadmin> arunkumar413: Works better too (faster)
<arunkumar413> theadmin: actually what's the problem with USC
<dusf_> on restarting my computer i get the output "error: file not found. grub rescue > " and gparted tells me no file systems are allocated but when i boot in a ubuntu live cd i can see my partitions, ( /, /home, win xp, win 7, and dump (media)) - how can i repair grub please?
<theadmin> arunkumar413: No idea, sorry. I'll brb. It's a bug, I think.
<cbf> !stu
<cbf> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<cbf> lol
<cbf> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<FloodBot1> cbf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deej1976> !ralink | GodManMonkey
<ubottu> GodManMonkey: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dusf_> on restarting my computer i get the output "error: file not found. grub rescue > " and gparted tells me no file systems are allocated but when i boot in a ubuntu live cd i can see my partitions, ( /, /home, win xp, win 7, and dump (media)) - how can i repair grub please?
<stupidmonkey> does compiz work with Intel HD Graphics card?
<Myrtti> stupidmonkey: depends on the card
<stupidmonkey> well it doesnt work for me :C
<omid__> hi i have installed ubuntu 11.10 64 bit . how to install flash ?
<usr13> omid__: What is the problem?
<dusf_> on restarting my computer i get the output "error: file not found. grub rescue > " and gparted tells me no file systems are allocated but when i boot in a ubuntu live cd i can see my partitions, ( /, /home, win xp, win 7, and dump (media)) - how can i repair grub please?
<usr13> omid__: Oh flash.  Sorry
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS: "References: # ^ gvfs-mount, man page". Why does Ubuntu 11.10 not provide a gfvs-mount manpage?
<|Anthony|> omid__, open ubuntu software center
<|Anthony|> and find ubuntu restricted extras
<usr13> omid__: Look for it in the package manager.  Do a search for adobe and you should see it.  It will show in the Software Center or Synaptic, either one.
<omid__> i cannot see flash in ubuntu software center
<omid__> i have installed ubuntu restricted extras . how can i make sure if i have installed flash too
<omid__> ?
<|Anthony|> omid__, find ubuntu restricted extras
<usr13> omid__: That should have done it.
<dusf_> on restarting my computer i get the output "error: file not found. grub rescue > " and gparted tells me no file systems are allocated but when i boot in a ubuntu live cd i can see my partitions, ( /, /home, win xp, win 7, and dump (media)) - how can i repair grub please?
<usr13> omid__: Try it and see.  Go to youtube.com and try and play a video
<|Anthony|> omid__, open firefox
<|Anthony|> click Tools > Manage Content Plugins
<usr13> !grub | dusf_
<ubottu> dusf_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<|Anthony|> that will give you a list of what's being used for various content types
<stupidmonkey> ok, ive managed to enable compiz, now when i enable it, the window boarders disapear
<dusf_> usr13: which link are you directing me to? i am lost
<omid__> there is shockwave flash and flash video plugin and iced tea
<usr13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<omid__> but why cant i install flash using software center like in 32bit?
<MonkeyDust> omid__  look for flash-plugin
<Guest59895> you can install it from adobe website
<usr13> dusf_: In Software Centre search for Adobe
<Yanch0> anyone can please help me set up wpa_supplicant? i am trying to connect to a wep connection. this is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771229/
<karmicthreat> Is there any way to manually force a USB device to do a BH reset?  I have a usb touch panel that only works correctly on warm reboot.
<usr13> dusf_: Sorry that was for omid
<omid__> i found nothing in software center related to adobe or flash
<usr13> omid__: In Software Centre search for Adobe.  You should see a package named "
<usr13> Adobe Flash Plugin"
<omid__> i have downloaded ATI propritary drivers from AMD's official website but it is a .run file . i need help installing it
<MonkeyDust> omid__  maybe you need to active a 3rd party repo
<omid__> usr13,  i understand what you mean but i dont see such thing
<usr13> omid__: Use the package manager for your Video driver as well.
<karmicthreat> [p-p-p-p-p-p-p-p-p-
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, wep can't be used with wpa_supplicant , wpa is a different encryption system than wep , you'll have to setup your wifi router use wpa first
<omid__> MonkeyDust,  i thought its preconfigured. cause i had it in my default repos when on 32bit
<usr13> omid__: Try Synaptic
<BluesKaj> to use wpa
<Guest59895> omid: go to software sources, check multiuniverse , in other software tab, check independent, close, and try again
<usr13> omid__: I know it is there....
<omid__> usr13,  when i try to install ATI drivers using ubuntu's Additional drivers tool it fails . now i want to install it using AMD's official driver which i have downloaded and previously worked on opensuse.
<Yanch0> BluesKaj, are u sure? the sample config on wpa_supplicant project shows it does support wep : http://hostap.epitest.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git;a=blob_plain;f=wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<usr13> omid__: Try:  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<usr13> from terminal
<omid__> can i have both synaptics and ubuntu software center? wont they cause any issue with eachother?
<usr13> omid__: Go on and do it then, suit yourself.  (But my advise to you is to let the package manager do it for you.)
<usr13> omid__: synaptic and software centre are booth there for you to use
<omid__> usr13,  http://paste.kde.org/159482/
<Guest59895> omid i suggest you try Linux Mint, the same thing but for absolute beginners and people who doesn't hate propriety  softwares, all media plugins and driver are preinstalled
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, well. I've never heard of them working togaether before , I suppose it's possible but I;m sure it's pretty clunky
<omid__> Guest59895,  i have downloaded and updated my ubuntu and installed lots of apps all with a connection speed of 10kb/s . its such a pain to remove everything and install a whole new distro
<usr13> Guest59895: He has already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> omid__  did you activate the 3rd party source(s)?
<Yanch0> any other idea how i can connect to it then BluesKaj - the only connection thiscard accepts is wep
<usr13> Guest59895: And it's not helpful to instruct someone to use another distro.  If they have come to #ubuntu, they are asking for help with Ubuntu, (not wanting to install another distro).
<prof> Yanch0: did u try connecting without any security first?
<omid__> MonkeyDust,  in software sources i have 2 options enabled. the first one is "Independent : provided by third-party developers" and the second one is its source code
<Yanch0> prof this used to work when connecting from network manager
<Guest59895> yes usr13, but I always concern people have bad impression with their first experience with Linux, it was the reason I suggest Mint, it has GUI for all settings as well
<omid__> i have some experience with OpenSUSE and its lovely yast but because of some wireless problems in its latest releasE(12.1) i moved to ubuntu. right now ubuntu is the only OS i have installed
<MonkeyDust> omid__  sudo apt-get update to load the sources
<Palace_Chan> how come i dont see this process under jobs command after this bash script kicks it off? (the process does exist if i check with top)
<prof> while using WEP?
<Palace_Chan> http://pastebin.com/x2gyUetR
<omid__> MonkeyDust,when i installed ubuntu the preconfigured download server was the server of Iran. i changed that to the server of the United states.
<usr13> omid__: You should also have "multiverse"
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm having trouble loging into gnome. I get my pannels loaded, and background set, but it just sits there with the "hour-glass" thing spinning. I didn't change anything from when it was working yesterday. Are there some logs to check? Or can I make gnome rebuild a config file or something?
<MonkeyDust> omid__  nice, but did you do sudo apt-get upate
<omid__> usr13,  i dont have it
<omid__> MonkeyDust,  i did a full system update after that
<agentgasmask> Also, gnome-terminal doesn't run from within Fluxbox (which is what I
<agentgasmask> 'm running now)
<usr13> omid__: Enable multiverse and restricted
<dusf_> on restarting my computer i get the output "error: file not found. grub rescue > " and gparted tells me no file systems are allocated but when i boot in a ubuntu live cd i can see my partitions, ( /, /home, win xp, win 7, and dump (media)) - how can i repair grub please?
<omid__> thankyou guys . i updated and now have those options
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<dusf_> please help me
<omid__> please help me in installing ATI propritary Drivers using .run installer from AMD website. (i had problems with installing my drivers using ubuntu's additional drivers tool)
<usr13> omid__: I thought those would have been enabled when you installed restricted-extras and not sure why not....
<dusf_> on restarting my computer i get the output "error: file not found. grub rescue > " and gparted tells me no file systems are allocated but when i boot in a ubuntu live cd i can see my partitions, ( /, /home, win xp, win 7, and dump (media)) - how can i repair grub please?
<usr13> omid__: Now that you have restricted enabled, you can do it through the package manager.
<omid__> usr13,  maybe because i changed the download server manually
<omid__> usr13,  when i tried installing additional drivers on 32 bit it faild and showed errors . then i moved to 64 bit and now i want to install the drivers
<omid__> i have downloaded the official drivers from AMD's website.
<omid__> arent they safe? isnt AMD website safe?
<usr13> omid__: System -> Aditional Drivers
<jutnux> \o everybody
<usr13> omid__: Go on and do it then, suit yourself.  (But my advise to you is to let the package manager do it for you.)
<usr13> omid__: You are always better off to use the package manager and there are several reasons why.
<omid__> there is 2 options. one is ATI/AMD propritary FGLRX graphics driver(post-release updates) and the other one is ATI/AMD propritary FGLRX graphics driver.
<omid__> which one should i install?
<MonkeyDust> lol
<omid__> i hope i dont get that error this time
<usr13> omid__: hope you dont either.
<soreau> omid__: You dont need to install the proprietary driver at all since the default is the open radeon driver
<omid__> which one should i install?
<usr13> omid__: I dono
<omid__> soreau,  i'm sorry to say that but opensource drivers for ATI cards SUCK BIG TIME. too much system heat and power usage for me
<usr13> Just pick one
<meganerd> omid__: you should not need to install either if you have recent enough hardware
<omid__> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500
<soreau> omid__: You can choose deferent power profiles for the driver
<meganerd> omid__: the radeon driver works great on my 5770 and 4890
<Peachez> Hi. I was messing with startup applications and broke something. I can only boot with terminal. How do I navigate to the file where startup data is contained. Thanks in advance :)
<omid__> can you guys please help me which one of the drivers should i install
<meganerd> omid__: better than the fglrx driver
<omid__> there is 2 options. one is ATI/AMD propritary FGLRX graphics driver(post-release updates) and the other one is ATI/AMD propritary FGLRX graphics driver.
<MonkeyDust> omid__  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<omid__> meganerd,  for me they sucked
<omid__> thankyou guys . i'll try
<meganerd> I could not get three monitors working with the fglrx driver, with the radeon one it worked out of the box
<meganerd> omid__: what did not work?
<usr13> Peachez: Not sure what you've done so would be hard to say.
<omid__> meganerd,  too much system heat , fan noise and power usage when using opensource drivers. also some games like Glest and Quack arena were slower compared to when using FGLRX drivers
<usr13> omid__: So install "ATI/AMD propritary FGLRX graphics driver"  See how it works.
<omid__> thnx i'm installing it . i hope it dosnt fail
<meganerd> omid__: how did you test the heat and noise?  I noticed no difference on either of my cards (the 4890 is a jet engine at the best of times)
<omid__> thankyou guys for your help
<Peachez> In that case, have you any idea where the file will be that contains the startup application data so i can have a look to remove it?
<usr13> omid__: As I said before, I hope it doesn't either.
<omid__> meganerd,  its something that i could feel.maybe it was just my experience and they worked well on your machine.
<orated> How to find HDD details in terms of manufacturer, size, sectors etc? I see partition manager giving details of HDD but it doesn't mention manufacturer. Is there any command like dmidecode for HDD?
<omid__> brb
<undefined0> is there any irc client that uses text mode for ubuntu 11.10 ?
<usr13> !upstart | Peachez
<ubottu> Peachez: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<iceroot> undefined0: irssi
<undefined0> iceroot, thanks :)
<usr13> Peachez: If we knew what services you dissabled, we might be able to give you more specific advise, but otherwise... ???
<Peachez> I didnt disable one, i am new to linux/ubuntu and i wanted to start an application/service on startup (not a default application). I guess I added it wrong and now can only use terminal (cant even reach login screen)
<sparr> I am seeing multiple Wx-based apps die at the same time with the following assertion: Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.24.6/gtk/gtkfilesystemmodel.c:746:gtk_file_system_model_sort: assertion failed: (r == n_visible_rows)
<yoyoyo_> Hi-ya.. I'm brand new to this space, how do I get a list of groups I can chat with
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, i suggest you use an ethernet connection , much better and it connects before the login without needing any configuration
<usr13> Peachez: If we knew what you did, we might be able to give you some specific advise.
<usr13> Peachez: But you could try:  sudo service gdm start
<Yanch0> not an option im afraid .. has to be wifi
<usr13> Peachez: If you could give us some specific details about what you've done, we might be able to give you specific advise on how to undue it.
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, whynot?
<usr13> Peachez: Did you follow instructions from some website?  Or...?
<Peachez> gdm service is already running. I wanted Sabnzbd to run at startup, so i went to startup applications and pasteted in the path to what i thought would run it, i cant remember off the top of my head what the exact line was, as i now cant get in, i will restart my linux machine and give the exact message on screen, one moment
<Yanch0> BluesKaj, no network cable and not much bothered to do ethernet over power when it is next room to the wifi router. when it works it has a 80% signal quality
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, is the server headless ?
<eduardos> \q
<Peachez> *checking battery state..... OK. Stopping system V runlevel compatibility OK... Starting netBIOS name server
<Peachez> its stuck on that at the moment
<usr13> Peachez: You should find  sabnzbdplus  in the package manager.  (If you use the package manager to install, you have far fewer problems.)
<usr13> Peachez: Or DID you install sabnzbd from the package manager?
<Peachez> i installed sabnzbdplus following the guide on their wiki a few days ago, but as im using this machine as a server i wanted to it run automatically, hence playing around.
<omid__> how can i find which graphic drivers i'm using ? a command or something
<pneftali> hi guys, question - i'm trying to set sublime-text-2 as my default text-editor when i open files in filezilla. i can't seem to find the bin file for it in the /usr/bin folder... i tried locate too but no luck. anyone knows the way to set it ?
<Peachez> It's been running fine for days, its just since i attempted to add it to startup apps
<theadmin> omid__: lsmod will list loaded drivers... Might be helpful
<usr13> Peachez: Is this it?:    http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/install-ubuntu-repo
<erictest> hallo ik heb een probleem met flash iemand die me kan helpen ben nuwbie
<theadmin> pneftali: which BINARYNAME will tell you where BINARYNAME is located, if it starts when you type it in as a command
<theadmin> erictest: English, please
<Peachez> correct usr13
<theadmin> erictest: Also, "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<deej1976> !nl | erictest
<ubottu> erictest: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<omid__> theadmin,  that'll load lots of options which i dont know what's the graphic one
<Yanch0> BluesKaj, no .. it will be connected to a TV later on
<erictest> tnx
<usr13> Peachez: If you look at the top of that page, you'll see the date is  "2008"  (3 years ago....)
<soreau> omid__: lsmod|egrep "radeon|fglrx"
<omid__> how can i install adobe acrobat reader
<soreau> omid__: You dont need adobe products to view pdf documents
<pneftali> theadmin, yeah - i did sublime-text-2 in the command line and the editor opened.. but when i type locate sublime-text-2 nothing returns
<Peachez> maybe, but as stated, its worked flawlessly for 4 days, only now when i messed soemthing up i nthe application startup has it broke
<theadmin> pneftali: I tell you, "which sublime-text-2"
<usr13> Peachez:  Some of what that page tells you to do may be un-necessary for today's Ubuntu systems.
<theadmin> pneftali: This is a command, run it
<caotic_> omid__: adobe acrobat is a brand of pdf readers, which does not provide a linux version reader AFAIK
<omid__> soreau,  i need them . evince sucks and okular is good but they dont show complicated PDF files like 3d pdfs and pdf's containing audio which i use in my job
<omid__> caotic_,  in opensuse i had adobe reader
<Peachez> well i added repo, updated, installed, and then ran
<magnold> if I connect a TV to the HDMI out at the graphics card as a second monitor, I assume it will use 60Hz and 1920×1080? will it still be possible to have the screens Cloned (same image on both screen) ? will it just cut off some pixels at the bottom, and have some more to the right? I use 1600x1200 @75Hz on my computer monitor (crt).
<soreau> omid__: If you think everything sucks, go use some other os
<usr13> Peachez: Well, if you could tell us specifically what you did to try and add it to startups, we might be able to give you specific advise as to how to undue what you've done.
<deej1976> omid__: try sudo apt-get install acroread
<Peachez> im trying to find the page where i got the info from
<caotic_> omid__: or google acrobar linux  that may trow some ligth in the matter
<erictest> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<omid__> soreau,  nonsense. just because an app is not good dosnt mean that the Whole OS is bad.
<pneftali> theadmin, it points to /usr/bin/sublime-text-2 ... and that's exactly what i inputed in the file zilla file type association option.. but somehow it doesnt work..
<omid__> i removed my geniune windows 7 and installed linux
<deej1976> omid__: try sudo apt-get install acroread
<caotic_> omid__: please ignore soreu's comment
<usr13> Peachez: But looking at that page now, I see that mostly it is ok or good advise.  Nothing there that would break your system.
<soreau> omid__: get lost
<deej1976> !attitude | soreau:
<ubottu> soreau:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<omid__> and i'm a free software believer but i also need to do my job. some of my university books and work documents only work well in adobe reader. when ubuntu provides adobe reader for me why not using it
<usr13> Peachez: Yea, if you could find where you got instructions for adding it to startup we might be able to see what has been done.
<Peachez> yeah, it's probably mindlessly pasting stuff into startup apps that has broke it, i just got very impatient after trying various methods and rebooting several times.
<soreau> deej1976: To hell with you too
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, is the pc in the next room a "windows" machine , I assume since the router is located there due to another pc being connected to it
<Peachez> "Now just add the following line to your Ubuntu startup programs and you’ll have this start up everytime you log into Ubuntu: /home/adam/bin/SABnzbd-0.5.0/SABnzbd.py -d -f /home/adam/.sabnzbd.sabnzbd.ini"
<omid__> soreau,  i'm sorry if i made you angry. i didnt wanted to do that. please be polite. there is no need to fight
<usr13> Peachez: You might just try this:  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peachez> but changed the username and version
<Yanch0> yes BluesKaj
<pneftali> theadmin, i got it. thanks :)
<deej1976> soreau: Sorry, I quite like helping people in here, I'm not going anywhere
<omid__> E: Unable to locate package acroread
<soreau> deej1976: omid__: Quit talking to me now
<soreau> you guys dont know what the hell youre talking about
<deej1976> ???
<omid__> soreau, anyway i didnt wanted to fight with you. i'm sorry
<soreau> omid__: I SAID QUIT TALKING TO ME
<Travis-42> In Ubuntu 11.10, I can't get custom key bindings to launch applications. Any one experience this?
<deej1976> omid__: You will need to enable the partner repo
<usr13> Peachez: Where did you get that quoted sentence from?
<auronandace> omid__: have you tried evince?
<Peachez> some shiftly looking website admittedly
<omid__> auronandace,  yes but i find a better pdf reader named Okular which is Way better in my opinion. but i still need adobe reader to view 3d pdf's (my job requires some of them) and pdf's containing audio
<magnold> Travis-42: you mean like those extra rubber keys on the keyboard?
<Peachez> googling 'ubuntu sabnzbd startup' and it's adam smith - not sure if can link
<Travis-42> magnold, no, I mean when I go to settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts, and enter custom shortcuts. They seem to be ignored.
<auronandace> omid__: i see, okular is a kde app (i'm not a big pdf user)
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, then why not move the router to the same room as the server and connect it by ethernet , then set up the windows machine in the next room using the wifi card. assuming you have a dsl or cable connection the server room .
<usr13> omid__: You should be able to install Adobe Acrobat's acroread   I'm pretty sure it's available for Ubuntu 64bit.
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I can't log into gnome. Running in a different window manager (fluxbox) I can't launch any gnome configuration programs. They launch, but they just grey out. Namely gconf-editor, and gnome-session-properties.
<omid__> deej1976,  you mean Canonical partners: software packaged by canonical for their partners ?
<usr13> omid__: sudo apt-get install acroread
<agentgasmask> there is also a few of theses line in syslog: gnome-session[2381]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'Screenlets%20Daemon.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process
<agentgasmask> "/usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-daemon.py" (No such file or directory)
<dusf_> if fdisk lists a partition you want to install grub to as sda6
<dusf_> would you change the grub command root (hd0,0) to root (sda,6)?
<deej1976> omid__: Can you see what Software Source you have available ?
<omid__> usr13,  E: Unable to locate package acroread
<auronandace> !partner | omid__
<ubottu> omid__: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<omid__> deej1976,  yeah . i'm enabling them
<deej1976> omid__: Or Software restricted by Copyright or legal issues.
<Yanch0> can't pass cables between rooms .. just want this wifi to work!
<omid__> software sources/other software/ canonical partners & canonical partners (source code)
<omid__> right?
<Peachez> usr13 - tried what you said (update \ upgrade) rebooted and now presented with - starting bluetooth OK, Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions saned disabled: edit /etc/default/saned. SABnzbdplus binanry news grabber , not configured, aborting. See /etc/default/SABnzbdplus.
<Scrivnr> How can I customize the Unity launcher such that an icon appearing in it, when clicked, will run a custom command? Currently I have something running just as unpackaged source, and the launcher actually doesn't seem to launch it when I do "keep in launcher" and try to start it later. I figure if I can just give it a custom command to run the executable, it'll work.
<theadmin> dusf_: No... that'd be (hd0,6)
<Peachez> Starting CUPS printing spooler/server OK, stopping system v runlevel compativility OK --- and now it's just doing nothing
<soreau> Yanch0: Are you trying to connect manually via CLI instead of using network manager?
<Unguided> Hello all. Does anyone know of a graphical interface for dhcp?
<Scrivnr> I'm fairly iffy over the lack of easily accessible configuration in Unity...
<Unguided> Hello all. Does anyone know of a graphical interface for dhcp server?
<soreau> ! repeat | Unguided
<ubottu> Unguided: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dusf_> theadmin: it's telling me file not found
<MonkeyDust> Scrivnr  120.04 comes with myUnity, a config tool
<omid__> thankyou guys. i enabled partner repo and am installing adobe reader. you guys are awesome
<dusf_> theadmin: Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, well sorry I have no idea how to set that up ..difficult to find any documentation either maybe some one will come along who has some knowledge about your wifi project , good luck !
<dusf_> theadmin:  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Scrivnr> MonkeyDust: 120.04?
<soreau> Unguided: I dont even think a dhcp gui would make sense
<auronandace> Scrivnr: you don't have to use unity
<theadmin> dusf_: You don't have to paste everything to me, I see... Just a sec
<dusf_> theadmin: Error 15: File not found
<dusf_> kk
<Scrivnr> auronandace: I would still like to for now. My problem isn't unity itself. I just want to be able to stick custom commands to the icons in the launcher.
<Scrivnr> With Gnome 3 sucking everywhere else (except maybe with Mint 12's MGSE), Unity may end up being the only way forward, anyways. And KDE, ofc.
<Unguided> soreau: im looking for an interface like you would see on a hardware router. im a newb with linux and not very good at the command line
<Scrivnr> I'm giving it a spin. So is there no easy way for me to add my own launcher commands?
<auronandace> Scrivnr: as long as you know that there are alternatives :) (i'm a happy xfce user)
<deej1976> Scrivnr: can you give an example of the command your would like to add
<Scrivnr> Yup! I'm well aware =) I encouraged friends to use classic mode when 11.04 came out. I was *far from impressed* with Unity at that time.
<soreau> Unguided: Im not sure something like that exists though it wouldnt surprise me. Maybe try ##linux or ##networking
<Scrivnr> Some headaches have been fixed for 11.10, though.
<Unguided> Ok. Thanks
<Scrivnr> deej1976: I would like to add something like /folder/folder/executable
<Scrivnr> Simply running an executable file.
<Scrivnr> Or maybe a script/python file/other in some cases.
<Scrivnr> deej1976: I have Forticlient SSL VPN for linux, which just comes as an executable you extract. Currently I navigate to a folder to start it, as I can't start it from the launcher (even if it's running and I select "keep in launcher" it will not launch by clicking the icon).
<usr13> Peachez: Edit the file that you placed the command in and delete the line you added.
<ikonia> Scrivnr: I suspect that may be a bug within unity
<Scrivnr> Btw: If any of ya get frustrated with trying to get IPsec ssh connections to work easily in Ubuntu, forticlient is very good and simple.
<Scrivnr> ikonia: But whether it's a bug or not, if I can simply add my own command to an icon in the launcher it would be good.
<Peachez> well this is the issue, i added it to the startup applications via the gui, now i cant even get to the login screen, so i need to know where the startup information is located so i can edit via terminal
<usr13> Scrivnr: forticlient?
<ikonia> Scrivnr: right click on the launcher, find the target see if it is a file that is editible
<Scrivnr> I don't know if it launches anything that wasn't fully installed from source/with a package manager. This is the first thing I've used so far like this.
<deej1976> Scrivnr: Have a google for unity quicklists, you can copy something like terminal.desktop to pwd
<pickels> Anybody got Cloud Print working on chromium? I just seem to be getting the system dialog without an option to cloud print.
<Yanch0> no worries BluesKaj thanks for your help - will keep asking here :)
<Scrivnr> usr13: http://internal.enterprisecomponent.com/download/FortiClientSSLVPN/
<webnet> Hey can anyone point me to a list of the things you can insert with ! in front on here like !ask and !pae
<deej1976> Scrivnr: delete "pwd" cont. ~/.local/share/applications and modify
<auronandace> !brain | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> Yanch0, well , not much help  ,but a few suggestions :)
<webnet> thank you auronandace
<webnet> 1 been looking for that. :)
<usr13> Scrivnr: wicd works pretty good for me
<auronandace> webnet: no worries :)
<undefined0> whois undefined0
<deej1976> undefined0: try /whois undefined0
<magnold> anyone here that can connect to #linuxmint-help irc channel today?
<Scrivnr> ikonia: When right-clicking in the launcher, nowhere do I see the option to get the target. Just "keep in launcher", "quit", etc.
<Scrivnr> deej1976: I'm not sure what any of that means yet, but I will look at it.
<auronandace> magnold: different server: irc.spotchat.org
<auronandace> !mint | magnold
<ubottu> magnold: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<undefined0> deej1976: yay! thanks for reminding about the '/' :D
<Scrivnr> So Unity "quicklists" is the keyword I should use to search for custom unity er... launch... icon... things.
<Scrivnr> ?
<Scrivnr> I'm not sure what to call them.
<magnold> auronandace: yes, but irc.spotchat.org seems dead, or at least don't let me in...
<deej1976> Scrivnr: Start with googling for "unity quicklists"  e.g. http://maketecheasier.com/8-really-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/2011/05/07
<samba35> i am using 10.04 and autoupdate are on now how do i check when and which packages are automatically update  like in rpm -qa --last
<MonkeyDust> magnold  seems to be down
<magnold> ok
<ikonia> Scrivnr: I thought there was a "locate target" or words to that effect
<Scrivnr> ikonia: Nope. deej1976: Thanks for your help! I did see quicklist results, but I didn't think that was what I was looking for.
<random8737> quick Q) debian live cd reboot command does a warm reboot, can i get ubuntu live cd to do this ?
<MonkeyDust> magnold  idd, unable to connect
<Yanch0> anyone can please help me set up wpa_supplicant? i am trying to connect to a wep connection. this is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771229/ - when using network-manager it used to connect fine. now i just need it to connect before the login screen
<christianoGuedes> como consigo o convite para o #ubuntuBrasil?
<deej1976> Scrivnr: You should be able to get something working by modifying the ~/.local/share/applications/file.desktop you create
<Yanch0> soreau, sorry just saw your msg now - yes
<random8737> wpa is for wpa networks not wep! Yanch0
<auronandace> !br | christianoGuedes
<ubottu> christianoGuedes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<deej1976> !br | christianoGuedes
<Yanch0> random8737, the config says it does wep too http://hostap.epitest.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git;a=blob_plain;f=wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Scrivnr> deej1976: Thanks alot. =) I will try to get some customization in here. I hope Canonical will release a tool for this in the future! ;) Maybe if I stop being lazy and am willing to write GUIs in Python (so other people can be lazy), I could make one myself. :P
<christianoGuedes> tanks ubottu
<Keo-ww> why would I use LTS over Latest Ubuntu
<random8737> Yanch0, ive only every used network manager or iwconfig for wep and all was fine
<auronandace> Keo-ww: longer support?
<Keo-ww> auro yes
<Keo-ww> thats it?
<Yanch0> random8737, can you guide me to using iwconfig please?
<usr13> Keo-ww: There are a number of reasons.  See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSn   for one..
<MonkeyDust> Yanch0  several people confirmed that wpa_supplicant is not for WEP, it seems that what you want is simply not possible
<random8737> iwconfig wlanX key xxxxxxxx essid NAME
<random8737> ifconfig wlanX up
<Con> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu Oncelot using the minimal install-cd. I'm almost sure I selected 'desktop system' from the list of software to install, but package 'unity' wasn't installed, and no GUI was there.
<random8737> dhclient wlanX
<bobalazs> how can i uninstall ubuntu (from Mint) if i installed ubuntu first?
<Con> Now when I install 'unity' and try to launch it, I get "ImportError: No module named gconf"
<deej1976> Scrivnr: 12.04 will have MyUnity Configuration tool
<Con> I'm running this on VirtualBox.
<Yanch0> random8737, the key should be in double quotes? coz i am getting error for wireless request set encode
<MonkeyDust> Con  as it is a minimal installation, maybe you have to install the gui manually
<Scrivnr> deej1976: Oh. Nevermind, then.
<Scrivnr> Spoil my fun ;)
<Scrivnr> When is that set to release?
 * Scrivnr does not know when 11.10 released.
<Con> MonkeyDust: Didn't I do that by installing the package 'unity' with it's enourmous list of dependencies?
<auronandace> bobalazs: technically you don't uninstall, you just delete the partition (or reformat it)
<sskalnik> Given a cp operation "cp foo /etc/bar", I should end up with a copy of foo, renamed bar, in /etc, yes?
 * Scrivnr could stop being lazy and google...
<llutz> sskalnik: right
<deej1976> Scrivnr: 12( indicates year). ## ( indicates month ) 12.04 April 2012.
<Yanch0> also my problem is that the password contains a !.. say the pass is SaaaaLbbbb!56 .. i am gettting invalid argument "SaaaaLbbbmodinfo" ???
<MonkeyDust> year dot month
<deej1976> In few words :D
<sskalnik> llutz:  I am getting "not a directory" errors when I try to do that with "cp foo /etc/init.d/bar"
<theadmin> Yanch0: iwconfig only works with WEP keys, wep keys do not contain !
<llutz> sskalnik: foo is a dir?
<Scrivnr> deej1976: I never knew that... o.o Now I understand why the numbers are always the same.
<sskalnik> llutz:  foo is a file
<dany> hi guys , i don't know why my wifi did not work , any help plz , i can not connect to wireless
<Yanch0> theadmin, strangely enough thats what I used using network-manager :S
<theadmin> Yanch0: Hm, okay, well, enclose the key in single quotes, it should be fine, like 'fjqfqfq!tqpwt1'
<dusf_> can i run grub2 from the live cd? i have done a sudo apt-get install grub2
<dusf_> but entering grub2 outputs command not found, same for grub
<dany> hi guys , i don't know why my wifi did not work , any help plz , i can not connect to wireless
<llutz> sskalnik: odd, works here™ as desired
<auronandace> !grub | bobalazs
<ubottu> bobalazs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Yanch0> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : invalid argument "SaaaaLbbbb!56" <- the ' at least passed the characters fine
<deej1976> !patience | dany
<ubottu> dany: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> sskalnik: what was your exact command?
<dusf_> auronandace: that's not an answer
<Con> On a Ubuntu Ocelot system, how would I go about installing unity, and how would I launch it?
<sskalnik> llutz:  Indeed, very odd. The cp operation is in a Makefile running in a pbuilder chroot. This is the exact command: "cp rc.nslink /tmp/buildd/nslink-4.28.1/debian/tmp/etc/init.d/nslink"
<dany> hi guys , i don't know why my wifi did not work , any help plz , i can not connect to wireless
<auronandace> dusf_: it wasn't directed to you, i was pm-ing someone
<theadmin> Con: It's preinstalled, it's the default GUI
<deej1976> Con: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<dany> any help with wireless guys
<Con> deej1976: Ah, thanks. I thought it was just the package 'unity' (and all its debs). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> !details| dany
<ubottu> dany: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<agentgasmask> What are some steps I can take to figure out why my gnome session in hanging during the login process?
<dany> my wireless doesn't work with ubuntu 10.04
<llutz> dany: i guess you'll need a newer ath9k-version than 10.04 has, try to find a ppa
<dany> ubonttu, i have no idea about how to run wifi on ubuntu
<somit> Hi
<sskalnik> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<deej1976> !wireless | dany
<ubottu> dany: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dany> llutz, how to do that
<MonkeyDust> dany  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<llutz> dany: pls "uname -r"
<orbital_fox> can libudev be used to find the mount point of a particular device based on the attributes of a device?
<dany> llutz, 2.6.32-21-generic
<llutz> dany: you could try using this kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/
<auronandace> !pastebin > bobalazs
<ubottu> bobalazs, please see my private message
<crf> hi
<dany> llutz, how do i can use it
<dany> llutz , I'm new with linux
<crf> How do I make a network I've just created with network manager applet appear in the list of networks to choose?
<llutz> dany: get the debs, install them with "sudo dpkg -i *.deb && sudo apt-get -f install"
<crf> I'm using ubuntu 11.04
<haoyihuan> how can i get dash manual?
<llutz> dany: or get the ath9k sources from http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k and build it yourself...
<MonkeyDust> dany  my advice: get used to ubuntu, first, then try wifi
<llutz> dany: it lists your chipset as supported "AR9485 (>= 2.6.39"
<dany> llutz, root@ubuntu:~/prgms/msf3# sudo dpkg -i *.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<dany> dpkg : erreur de traitement de *.deb (--install) :
<dany>  ne peut pas accéder à l'archive: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<dany> Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<dany>  *.deb
<dany> root@ubuntu:~/prgms/msf3#
<FloodBot1> dany: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undefined0> i pressed ctrl + alt + shift + f1 it went to text mode(just to try some things in text mode) how can i go back to gui mode?
<Yanch0> theadmin, removed the ! from the ky and that key line worked fine
<dany> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771329/
<Yanch0> now am stuck at the dhclient wlan0 step
<theadmin> Yanch0: lol, what's the problem with that?
<sskalnik> undefined0:  F7 instead of F1
<diatomaceous> Hi everyone, I'm having problems reading images from my camera's SD card. It works fine in my friends' mac, but I want to copy the files to my ubuntu computer.  Can someone please help?  When I try 'dosfsck /dev/mmcblk0' it returns "Logical sector size is zero."
<Yanch0> theadmin, taking very long to get the ip
<undefined0> sskalnik: thanks!
<llutz> dany: download the 3 debs, change into the dir your downloads are in, then run the command
<dany> llutz, guid me plz , i have no idea  how to do that
<sskalnik> undefined0:  No prob!
<samba35> how to check installed package history
<malibu> Can anyone please tell me how to get tightvncserver working on Ubuntu?  All I get is a blank desktop.  I've found some things with google, nothing works.
<llutz> dany http://pastebin.com/eWEXmaCc
<theadmin> samba35: Check /var/log/dpkg*
<undefine10> sskalnik: i tried pressing the combination with f7 instead of f1 but it didn't work :(
<llutz> dany: without the linebreaks
<Yanch0> theadmin, dhclient is not writing anything just hangs in there :S is it normal ?
<sskalnik> undefine10:  Ctrl Alt F7?
<sskalnik> undefined0:  :  Ctrl Alt F7?
<theadmin> Yanch0: I dunno, can you Ctrl-Z and try to ping something?
<undefine10> sskalnik: ctrl + alt + shift + f7
<theadmin> undefine10: You don't need shift
<sskalnik> undefined0:  no need for Shift
<undefine10> sskalnik: oh
<sskalnik> At least afaik
<Yanch0> theadmin, if i write iwcofnig i should have the ESSID which I passed as parameter?
<undefine10> sskalnik: thanks ^_^
<theadmin> Yanch0: I dunno about that honestly, I normally use netcfg (which is a nice command-line network-manager like tool) or wicd-cli (same, altough without the support for "weird" network types like PPPOE or modems or VPN)
<usr13> Yanch0: Yes
<usr13> Yanch0: Should be on the first line.
<random8737> Yanch0, iwconfig wlan0 key YOURKEYHERE essid YOURESSIDHERE
<Yanch0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/771338/ <- usr13 / random8737
<Yanch0> ESSID still remains off/any
<random8737> do it with out the double quote
<usr13> Yanch0: Is the  s:  supposed to be part of your key?
<VictorCL> I think google searches preview .. is useless . is there a way to deactivate that?
<Yanch0> usr13 according to some readmes yes .. and without i get error for wireless request
<auronandace> VictorCL: not really a ubuntu question
<VictorCL> I know
<dany> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771343/
<Yanch0> random8737, even without quote i get essid:off/any
<usr13> Yanch0: That's weird.
<random8737> strange only if i start playing i will lose connection lol...
<VictorCL> ok a ubuntu google question, when I download an attachment with  gmail on chrome , and I open it .. it says .. "Cant find file"
<llutz> dany: sudo apt-get -f install
<VictorCL> so I have to go to the folder and open it myself
<usr13> Yanch0: Try just  iwconfig wlan0 essid OpenWrt_WEP
<usr13> Yanch0: But I would say that you probably aren't entering the correct key
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a way to put a weather update on the tool bar at the top on 11.10
<dany> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771346/
<VitaminE> i ve installed ubuntu on an usb pen drive but it doesn t boot. i get a searching for boot record from usb rmd-fdd..ok message. any ideas?
<llutz> dany:LANG=C sudo apt-get -f install        (je ne parle pas de francais :) )
<usr13> Yanch0: Correct the wep key and it will more-than-likely work.
<RaTTuS|BIG> VitaminE - how did you install it -
<kpok> how do I block an ip using something like hosts file in windows?
<llutz> kpok: use /etc/hosts
<Yanch0> same result usr13 .. the key i copy pasted it from the router when doing it
<RaTTuS|BIG> kpok - add it to /windows/system32/hosts
<RaTTuS|BIG> kpok - add it to /etc/hosts
<RaTTuS|BIG> i mean
<VitaminE> RaTTus|BIG , using a ubuntu 11.04 live cd
<kpok> thanks :)
<dany> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771350/
<llutz> dany: reboot, use the kernel you just installed and hope it will work
<usr13> Yanch0: Is that an  ASCII  key?
<dany> ok stay here plz
<Yanch0> text string yes usr13
<random8737> Yanch0, what wlan card do you have ? $ lspci | grep Wireless
<llutz> dany: if not, as a last resort, add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=lucid   and install "linux-lts-backport-oneiric-3.0.0-14.23~lucid1"
<Yanch0> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireles  (rev 03)
<RaTTuS|BIG> VitaminE - installed to usb ?, taken defuults or added partitions - did you make the partition bootable , see also google about reducing writes to ssd devices and changing the disk schedualr  [both more advanced after you have got it booting]
<random8737> what drivers are in use ? lsmod | grep wlan
<Yanch0> random8737, remember it used to work with network manager with the same wireless network. its using ndiswrapper
<sskalnik> Receiving a somewhat mysterious error with a cp operation in a Makefile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771341/
<jsec>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/771341/
<jsec> ...wrong button
<Yanch0> ndiswrapper           193669  0
<Yanch0>  <- this doesnt conform what i just said but :S
<usr13> Yanch0: Turn of WEP encryption and see if it will connect.
<random8737> i have not used that card nor ndis wrapper, have you tried restarting networking ?
<Yanch0> wg311v3 : driver installed   device (11AB:1FAA) present
<RaTTuS|BIG> VitaminE - after it boots look at http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/
<freekiss> salut a tous
<Yanch0> usr13, card doesnt support anything else then wep
<fa66ot> i have a problem, i wrote a bash script, and i've added it into .bashrc, but it doesn't work. i added it like alias <script name>='<scipt>'
<usr13> Yanch0: What?
 * RaTTuS|BIG gone to pub.... so awol now
<usr13> Yanch0: Could also be broken driver issue.  See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k
<Yanch0> usr13, its an old card .. does only wep
<sskalnik> fa66ot:  did you ". ~/.bashrc" ?
<Gentoo64> fa66ot: nice name
<usr13> Yanch0: In there router, turn off encryption.  Then try to connect.
<fa66ot> yes i did
<dany> llutz, i reboot , but the language did not changed to  english
<gabriel1> #uo
<sskalnik> fa66ot:  Side note, I suggest a name change
<random8737> Q) debian live cd reboot command does a warm reboot, can i get ubuntu live cd to do this ?
<name_changed> done
<name_changed> so any ideas?
<VitaminE> RaTTus|BIG , after it boots? dont know what do you mean. it has a boot flag
<asava> name_changed, you just set the alias
<asava> but are you ever calling it?
<milk> exit
<Yanch0> usr13, turned encyrption off
<name_changed> but the alias doesnt work, event if i do "alias" it doesnt display my script
<RaTTuS|BIG> VitaminE - sudo fdisk -l | pastbinit  [I'm going to be gone within 10 mins]
<asava> absolute path used?
<llutz> dany: "iwlist s"
<usr13> Yanch0: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Yanch0> it finds it
<VictorCL> how do I go to make a crontab reset mysql server everyday at 3am  ?   ==  0 3 * * *  /etc/init.d/mysql restart  >/dev/null 2>&1
<VictorCL> is that correct?
<name_changed> ok i figurred it out
<usr13> Yanch0: That card may not even to wep at all.  Or it may do 64 bit and not 128   It's and older card.  But I don't know at all, only speculating.  Depends on what features the driver software will provide, (or not provide).
<name_changed> exit
<VitaminE> RaTTus|BIG , can i send it to private?
<korben> hello
<Yanch0> remember usr13 that up till few hrs ago this card was working with the same router. i was using network-manager. the problem is just that i need it to login before the login screen
<cmihai> Ubuntu LTS Server: do i need the alternate image for the debian text mode installer or is that standard for server images as well?
<usr13> Yanch0: Before the login screen?
<Yanch0> yeah so if u do not login .. the wifi would still be connected
<sskalnik> cmihai:  The standard server image is text-based
<VitaminE> i ve installed ubuntu on an usb pen drive but it doesn t boot. i get a ( searching for boot record from usb rmd-fdd..ok ) message. any ideas?
<JuJuBee> Where do I put "HISTTIMEFORMAT='%F %T ' " so that it works with ALL users in a lab setting with NFS for user login?
<Yanch0> usr13, : http://pastebin.com/D1b5Znhp this is the result of scan
<dany> llutz, the language did not changeed even i reboot
<llutz> dany: what language?
<cmihai> sskalnik: ah, OK, I see there's no server alternate. thanks.
<dany> lluts, english
<dany> llutz, still french
<llutz> dany: it was different before?
<usr13> Yanch0: Very good.  Looks like it is connecting.
<Yanch0> iwconfig still shows ESSID: off/any
<llutz> dany:you mean because of the " LANG=C" to show messages in english? this isn't permanent, just for the command following
<dany> llutz, no i installed it in frensh , but i hope i can change it  to english
<usr13> Yanch0: Then why does it say:      ESSID:"OpenWrt_WEP"
<Yanch0> usr13, that is iwlist wlan0 scan
<llutz> dany: "sudo modprobe ath9k ; iwlist s"
<Yanch0> iwconfig : wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<sskalnik> cmihai:  No prob ;)
<llutz> dany: i have to leave now, i'm sure there are other guys helping you. good luck
<dbugger> hey guys. Is there a way to update from Lucid to Oneric? When I go to the update manager, the next update I get is Maverick, not Oneiric...
<usr13> Yanch0: Could be broken driver issue. ....?
<llutz> dany: if it still doesn't work, as a last resort, add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=lucid   and install "linux-lts-backport-oneiric-3.0.0-14.23~lucid1"   using apt-get
<mkjackson> hey, I just tried installing connman and now my network connectivity has disappeared. is there a way to fix this? I've tried googling but the only solution seems to require doing "apg-get" etc but with no network... :-/
<usr13> Yanch0: lsmod |grep mrv  #Tell us what that says.
<VitaminE> i ve installed ubuntu on an usb pen drive but it doesn t boot. i get a ( searching for boot record from usb rmd-fdd..ok ) message. any ideas?
<Yanch0> nothing usr13
<Yanch0> but strange that lsmod | grep ndis gives : ndiswrapper           193669  0 <- so its not loading it :S
<arvut> is there anyone in here that has gotten NWN to run under 11.04?
<gswain> i somehow took my user out of the admin group, and i found the article on the ubuntu site that says to boot up with shift to get into recovery mode, the problem is i can not select recovery mode because grub boots my monitor out of range and i generally have to wait 5 minutes to be fully booted into X for it to come back, any ideas plea help ^^\
<diatomaceous> Hi everyone, I'm having problems reading images from my camera's SD card. It works fine in my friends' mac, but I want to copy the files to my ubuntu computer.  Can someone please help?  When I try 'dosfsck /dev/mmcblk0' it returns "Logical sector size is zero."
<usr13> Yanch0: sudo lshw -C network
<usr13> Pastebinit it
<Yanch0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/771374/
<Yanch0> ready for a failblog paste!
<usr13> Yanch0: Hummmm.... it says "DISABLED"
<usr13> Yanch0: Is this a laptop?
<Yanch0> restart the machine .. see the result after? no its a deksotp
<usr13> Yanch0: Well, I really don't know, but it just says "DISABLED"
<Foulad> im trying to install package is this the correct command "install PacketTracer532_Generic_Ubuntu.tar.gz"
<Yanch0> gonna reboot ..see if network-manager before unisntalling did some funny stuff
<dbugger> If I have an intel i7, which version of Ubuntu should I get? AMD64? or the normal one?
<Yanch0> dbugger, 64
<dbugger> Yanch0, ty
<VitaminE> i ve installed ubuntu on an usb pen drive but it doesn t boot. i get a ( searching for boot record from usb rmd-fdd..ok ) message. any ideas?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a way to put a weather update on the tool bar at the top on 11.10
<pfifo> VitaminE, is it fat32 of ext2
<VitaminE> pfifo , ext2
<kinky> Foulad: first mkdir packet_tracer (creates a directory named packet_tracer), mv PacketTracer532_Generic_Ubuntu.tar.gz packet_tracer (moves your file into that new dir), tar -xvzf PacketTracer532_Generic_Ubuntu.tar.gz (extracts the files of your tar.gz archive (yes it's an archive), ls (list content, you should see the new directory, the type cd name_of_the_dir (you change directory to that dir). In the directory should be a bash script (ends 
<pfifo> VitaminE, how did you 'install'
<VitaminE> pfifo , using 11.04 live cd
<sskalnik> Yanch0:  Any reason to use 32bit over 64bit on recent versions of Ubuntu? I usually use 32bit with PAE since x64 was troublesome for me in the past.
<edbian> sskalnik: def go for 64 bit, there are 0 issues now is my understanding
<pfifo> !persistant | VitaminE
<ubottu> VitaminE: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pfifo> VitaminE, try that instead
<dany> how to know what drive use my wireless card.
<sskalnik>  edbian Cool
<VitaminE> pfifo , i want to install i t on and not from
<pfifo> VitaminE, the 2nd link
<VitaminE> pfifo , ok sorry
<BluesKaj> usr13, usually if network manager is completely purged , the sudo lshw -C network command has no output
<sskalnik> If I want to split a raw, non-debianized source into several debianized source packages, is it best to do so with "foo.install, bar.install..."? And if so, will the .install files make the "install" operations in the Makefile redundant?
<VitaminE> pfifo , that will make a usb live instead of really installing it?
<pfifo> VitaminE, it makes a LiveUSB image, and stores all the changes you make on a partition.
<yuvraj> hhi
<mandark_> Hi
<yuvraj> hey tankdriver
<VitaminE> pfifo , is there a difference between making this from really installing it?
<gswain> i somehow took my user out of the admin group, and i found the article on the ubuntu site that says to boot up with shift to get into recovery mode, the problem is i can not select recovery mode because grub boots my monitor out of range and i generally have to wait 5 minutes to be fully booted into X for it to come back, any ideas plea help
<dany> how to know what drive use my wireless card.
<pfifo> VitaminE, well it depends on what your doing with the OS, for day to day web browsing, office, image editing... its the way to go. If you setting up for doing package management ubuntu-dev then you might want an install
<Yanch0> no luck usr13 .. and i really have to dash now
<Yanch0> wil lcontinue tomorrow morning
<notlistening> If i want the usbserial and options modules to load at boot on ubuntu server what do i need to look for on google?
<pfifo> VitaminE, it saves a large amount of disk space, and its easier todo
<pfifo> VitaminE, i neede to go, bbl
<VitaminE> pfifo , i really would like to try an install . i can use it as an live usb if i do it using fat 16 partition. i think the main problem is that my mother board only accept fat 16
<gswain> isnt there some kind of key to make grub boot with text mode? so that it doesnt put my monitor out of sync?
<VitaminE> pfifo , will you be here again today?
<eniac> join #debian
<o1> list
<BluesKaj> !list | o1
<ubottu> o1: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theadmin> gswain: "text" at the end of the kernel line
<theadmin> gswain: Oh, I see what you mean...
<theadmin> gswain: No, there isn't really... it's odd that it does it
<erkules> moin reading upstart cookbook there is 'kill timeout $SECOUNDS'. But it is not explained how upstart is going to kill the process. I guess SIGKILL but Im not sure
<gswain> theadmin:yea i have never had that problem
<gswain> wish i could get a kernel line to pass arguments to ^^
<gswain> i guess its pulling the drive out and mounting it in another box then >.<
<theadmin> erkules: Well, first it tries to send a SIGTERM to processes, then, if the timeout passes, SIGKILL.
<o1> :q
<theadmin> o1, this ain't vim
<erkules> theadmin: thx!
<biagidp> I need a remote desktop client for ubuntu that I can connect to from OSX that will let the ubuntu user see what I'm doing via the remote connection. Any suggestions?
<theadmin> biagidp: TeamViewer (version 6, version 7 has no Linux support yet)
<biagidp> theadmin: great, I'll give it a shot
<yeehaw> biagidp: or join.me but it's a little slow
<erkules> is there a trick else having a high timeout not ever to sigkill (and maybe write into an errorlog after defined seconds)
<alenka> привет
<genii-around> !ru | alenka
<ubottu> alenka: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rar> !fi | alenka
<ubottu> alenka: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<rar> !en | alenka
<ubottu> alenka: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yeehaw> Thtat's one awesome bot
<alenka> чат
<theadmin> rar: This is nothing like Finnish at all lol
<rar> x"DD
<rar> !es | rar
<ubottu> rar, please see my private message
<rar> ow
<usr13> yeehaw: Not another one like it.... :)
<yeehaw> :-)
<alenka> wato facu
<theadmin> alenka: Это канал техподдержки, просто чатится можно в других, а еще лучше найдите русскую IRC-сеть, здесь вы многого не получите
<theadmin> yeehaw: join.me does NOT work with Linux, lol
<pfifo> if ubuntu was an automobile it would be a 1997 ford focus
<yeehaw> Oh, I mainly use it for supporting windows users from osx
<yeehaw> so..
<yeehaw> :P
<AaronCampbell> Is there a package somewhere to install Subversion 1.7 on Ubuntu 11.10?
<theadmin> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.12dfsg-4ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 287 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<theadmin> AaronCampbell: Hm, search the PPAs maybe
<AaronCampbell> theadmin: PPAs?
<theadmin> !ppa | AaronCampbell
<ubottu> AaronCampbell: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<dany> guys , i really need to know how to install wifi driver and someone chheck if it allreadu installed and how  to make it work help plz
<dany> I use ubuntu 10.04
<yeehaw> dany: What does iwconfig say?
<kl475> #octopus-video
<VitaminE> what is usb rmd-fdd?
<dany> yeehaw, let me check it
<theadmin> kl475: You want /join #octopus-video or are spamming.
<yeehaw> VitaminE: ReMovable Disk Floppy Disk Drive
<kl475> sorry, noobish mistake
<dany> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771397/
<AaronCampbell> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<yeehaw> dany: lspci -v
<yeehaw> ?
<monny> Given prices. Christmas discount for p per cent, for each item. Find the lowest price of the goods. Product to calculate the discount function or procedure.
<VitaminE> yeehaw , im trying to boot from an usb pen drive but perhaps my old motherboard is confused. do you know anything about this?
<isbb> Mornin
<theadmin> VitaminE: Try using plop
<yeehaw> VitaminE: Where are you seeing this option? in the bios? Or..
<isbb> need a bit of help if someone is available
<yeehaw> shoot
<dany> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771398/
<theadmin> VitaminE: Or something similar... Bootloaders with USB support help when you have BIOS without it
<isbb> xubuntu was updating this am to the .15 kernel and crashed in the middle.  no boot no more lol
<pfifo> monny, steal it and run out the emergency exit, this function provides the greatest discount
<isbb> tried booting to prev kernel and doing a manual update
<isbb> but no joy
<isbb> kinda at a loss at the moment
<Tech-1> lol pfifo
<theadmin> isbb: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # Anything?
<isbb> admin i didnt do the clean part but i did the update and upgrade
<yeehaw> dany: You have an AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<isbb> and it didnt clear it up
<VitaminE> theadmin , thanks i ll take a look
<yeehaw> dany: Let me check if its supported
<theadmin> isbb: Maybe remove the new kernel and install it again
<yeehaw> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<isbb> theadmin: howto?
<isbb> running off live disc at the moment
<dany> yeehaw, okay i hope to make it works this time
<theadmin> isbb: Hm, uh... That wouldn't really help, booting into the old kernel would help more here, if possible, altough we can do it off the livecd as well
<isbb> ok
<isbb> im listening lol
<theadmin> isbb: Well chroot into your install first
<isbb> i can boot into .13 well i can at least get to a terminal
<VitaminE> theadmin , is plop on software center?
<theadmin> VitaminE: Um, no, it's a bootloader... If you're using Ubuntu you already have GRUB 2 which is capable of booting from USB
<monny> who can help with pascal
<dany> yeehaw, any help
<VitaminE> theadmin , i guess the problem is my old motherboard
<yeehaw> dany: try modprobe ath_pci
<theadmin> monny: lol seriously? Learn a real language... Also, check alis for pascal channels... If you're looking for a compiler, lazarus or freepascal are available
<yeehaw> dany: than iwconfig again
<dany> yeehaw, how to install it
<pfifo> monny, I would say #pascal, but there not going to help you with your homework either
<isbb> theadmin, your gonna have to be a bit more specific.. im not exactly a  733T *nix user lol
<yeehaw> dany: sorry, that module isn't there anymore. Try this: sudo modprobe ath9k
<theadmin> isbb: 1337, you mean
<VitaminE> theadmin , my old motherboard can boot an usb live ubuntu if using a 16fat partition. however it s not being able to boot an installed ubuntu using ext2. any idea?
<isbb> yep
<isbb> lol
<theadmin> VitaminE: Uhhhh... That makes no sense at all
<yeehaw> VitaminE: use a cd?
<dany> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771404/
<VitaminE> theadmin , it doesn t? why?
<pfifo> VitaminE, check in fdisk and make sure the partition is marked as a ext2 and not a vfat/fat32
<theadmin> isbb: Well, um, you need to mount your install first -- can you access the partition that it's on from a filemanager, and press Ctrl-L?
<yeehaw> dany: Now run iwconfig
<jujubee> how do I see what is bogging down my internet connecton on my server which is running iptables/squid/apache etc...
<dany> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771409/
<yeehaw> jujubee: netstat -a ?
<isbb> yep its in /media/hardwareid
<VitaminE> theadmin , it says that is linux system
<pfifo> jujubee, i think netstat and/or tcpdump could help (though im not sure how to invoke it correctly)
<isbb> mounted automagically by the cd
<theadmin> isbb: Well, then run this in a terminal: sudo chroot /media/hardwareid
<dany> yeehaw , now i connecting from ubuntu , but using  modem 3G
<yeehaw> dany: Gimme a min
<dany> yeehaw, ok
<isbb> okie doke
<jujubee> yeehaw: don't see anything obvious.
<pfifo> VitaminE, can you pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l'
<saganbyte> I ve just installed openbox, how can i restart x with openbox without having to rebooty
<saganbyte> reboot*
<VitaminE> pfifo , can i send you to private?
<pfifo> saganbyte, logout
<jujubee> Is there a way to monitor an interface to see how much data is flowing in/out?  Like a web based tool?  I can get to server on inside interface, but getting to internet seems do be a crawl
<pfifo> VitaminE, ok
<Jay_Levitt> I'm building an oneiric server, but need sphinxsearch-0.9.9+2.0.1beta-1ubuntu2 (or above) from precise. What is the Right Way to get this package so that we are tracking updates with apt-get update?
<TrentonAdams> I'm having a problem.  My system seems to be preventing Ctrl-Alt-M from getting to any apps.  How do I figure out what is doing this?  None of the keyboard shortcuts for ubuntu are intercepting that combination.
<isbb> theadmin: could we just do a dpkg --configure -a from here?  and let it reconfigure itself?
<yeehaw> dany: It's the right driver for the card. I'm not quite sure why it is not working. Try /etc/init.d/networking restart. You will be logged of irc for a moment
<notlistening> starting TrentonAdams what version of ubuntu?
<TrentonAdams> 11.04
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: ^^
<dany> yeehaw, ok let me do that
<notlistening> TrentonAdams, try turning off the negative plugin on compiz
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: hmm, I'll take a look.
<theadmin> isbb: Probably, but idk... I think you need to remove the old kernel and install the new one with apt-get
<notlistening> TrentonAdams, or changing the key combination
<theadmin> isbb: err, remove the new one and reinstall it
<isbb> ok well lets keep on that path then
<dany> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771416/
<meganerd> Jay_Levitt: do a google search for apt pinning
<theadmin> isbb: apt-get --reinstall install whatever # This should actually do it
<yeehaw> dany: what does iwconfig say now?
<Jay_Levitt> meganerd: perfect, thanks.
<isbb> theadmin, :sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<isbb> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dany> yeehaw, the same thing
<theadmin> isbb: You don't need sudo in a chroot
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: no go, deactivated combo, and still nothing.
<isbb> same error even without sudo
<yeehaw> dany: try dmesg | grep ath
<theadmin> isbb: err, okay, then "dpkg --configure -a"?
<notlistening> TrentonAdams, can you set the key combination back to that using the plugin
<isbb> here we go they say
<yeehaw> dany: Lol, i'm thick. I completly forgot. You still have to do: echo ath9k >> /etc/modules
<notlistening> TrentonAdams, just to check the keys are working okay
<saganbyte> pfifo, would i then automatically log in to openbox
<notlistening> yeehaw, are you adding a module that loads at boot?
<pfifo> saganbyte, youll have to select it from the session dropdown
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: Yeah, the keys work from in there.
<Shizuo16> Hello #Ubuntu
<yeehaw> notlistening: How do you mean?
<user__> sdfsdf
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: No where else do they work in my system though.
<dany> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771423/
<isbb> theadmin, it finished w/ errors so i ran apt-get --reinstall install 3.0.0-15 and it ran without that dumb dpkg error so im assuming we reboot and pray now?
<yeehaw> dany: iwconfig again pls
<saganbyte> pfifo, oh ok.. i was hoping i could do that without logging out
<theadmin> isbb: Huh, Ubuntu is still on 3.0? That's old. Oh well. Yeah, try rebooting now :)
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: is there a config file somewhere to show me what's using them?  It didn't seem to be that plugin, because it was Ctrl-Alt-Shift-M
<saganbyte> pfifo, anyway, i take it that i cannot do that,.. thanks anyway
<dany> yeehaw, nothing
<notlistening> yeehaw, adding a kernel module that can be used
<pfifo> saganbyte, you cant restart X without logging out :)
<isbb> theadmin, im running xubuntu?  but ya
<isbb> ill be back if its still broke lol
<isbb> thx if it isnt lol
<AaronCampbell> theadmin: I found this PPA for Subversion 1.7 (https://launchpad.net/~dominik-stadler/+archive/subversion-1.7) and I installed the PPA, but trying to update through apt-get is showing no updates.  Am I missing a step somewhere?
<user__> does anyone know how to move the start menu?
<dany> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771425/
<yeehaw> notlistning: I'm trying to load the ath9k driver for his wireless card by modprobing it and after that putting it in /etc/modules. So far it does not work
<notlistening> TrentonAdams, are you expecting to see the main menu appear?
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: main menu for what?
<theadmin> AaronCampbell: How did you "install the PPA"?
<isbb> user if your using multiple monitors just go to the panel prefrences select the panel tab and tell it a default monitor instead of auto.. thats how i figured it out
<^Alita> hi to all
<bluj> (10.04) -- i don't use network manager, whats the best/supported way to reload my /etc/network/interfaces after a change, without rebooting?
<notlistening> yeehaw I want to load the option and usbserial modules at boots for a 3g modem, do i just do echo option >> /etc/modules ..?
<theadmin> bluj: sudo service networking restart
<AaronCampbell> theadmin: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dominik-stadler/subversion-1.7
<bluj> theadmin: that returned me a "restart: Unknown intstance:"
<bluj> instance*
<notlistening> TrentonAdams, sorry i meant the mail menu not main
<theadmin> AaronCampbell: Okay, cool, did you "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<user__> Does anybody know how to move the start menu down, like it is in Windows?
<yeehaw> dany: I really am buggered at the moment, I'll look around for you some more
<AaronCampbell> theadmin: just update, not upgrade
<theadmin> bluj: Huh. It might be "network" or something, I don't quite remember
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: No, I use Ctrl-Alt-M in my development environment.  It's always worked, and quit working recently.
<^Alita> i need to complile somedrivers, but  when i launck "make" it says i miss some files like dvb-usb-common.h. i've already installed the kernel sources, but it doesn't work
<EvilResistance> anyone know how i'd fix a readonly root filesystem?  My system went down during a power outage and when i try to boot ot ubuntu it says something about the filesystem being readonly and dumps me into an initramfs prompt.
<Cane2001> Hello...Any one know if a good idea to install Selinux policies in 11.10
<bluj> theadmin: unrecognized service :\
<theadmin> AaronCampbell: lol then, you kinda need both
<yeehaw> notlistening: http://kernel-handbook.alioth.debian.org/ch-modules.html
<EvilResistance> would a fsck from a livecd work?  (11.04)
<dr_willis> user__:  if you mean the left side unity panel. the webupd8 blog site has mention of some modified panel that goes on the bottom.
<theadmin> bluj: Bah, Ubuntu and it's ever-changing names...
<theadmin> bluj: Just check stuff under /etc/init/ and /etc/init.d/
<dany> yeehaw , thanks anyway
<user__> I mean the thing with "Applications" and "Places"
<notlistening> TrentonAdams, is it possible to set it up on the keyboard shorts or has it been changed?
<bluj> theadmin: apparently it *is* networking, im googling the unknown instance return now. but afaik the service cmd was meant to be a replacement for directly calling the initscripts
<Joska> I have got a question
<Joska> on kviRC
<AaronCampbell> theadmin: ok, when I do that it says "The following packages have been kept back:" and lists libsvn1 and subversion
<yeehaw> theadmin: I'm trying to help dany with his wireless, i've modprobed the driver and added it to /etc/modules/ Am i forgetting something? (My wireless always gets detected auto)
<theadmin> AaronCampbell: Oh, I see. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", please.
<Joska> next to my Real Name appears a 0
<Joska> 0Keyboard not found, press F1 to continue (!!!)
<Joska> why (?)
<Joska> do a whois to me :S
<theadmin> yeehaw: Um, I dunno, why ask me? lol if I'd know I'd help
<dr_willis> Joska:  check your kvirc settigs - sounds like a 'joke' realname in the defaults
<yeehaw> theadmin: Aah I just thought you might know it :P
<notlistening> Joska, that always makes me laugh :D
<Joska> where (?)
<AaronCampbell> theadmin: Just for my own info, what exactly does dist-upgrade do?
<pfifo> Hello dr_willis
<AaronCampbell> Looks like it's going to install those 2 packages as well as libserf1
<bluj> theadmin: apparently it was fixed in sysvinit-utils v2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu5, and my 10.04 uses 2.87dsf-4ubuntu17.4 -- but, like ive seen 100 times before, they dont push the changes to the 10.04 repos, i assume its for newer ubuntu. anyway to cleanly force install that version?
<TrentonAdams> notlistening: not sure what you mean.  I have a java program that prints out keys I'm pressing, to verify shortcuts work.  Because my Java IDE is not catching that shortcut.  The java program that captures key presses is also not detecting the M, when I hold Ctrl-Alt.  But, Ctrl-Alt-XXX works for other things.
<theadmin> bluj: Might be in backports, but if not, I don't think there is one
<theadmin> bluj: Just run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" manually
<SoulShadow> nobody here uses a displaylink monitor do theyu?
<mkanyicy> AaronCampbell, dist-upgrade updates your system including the kernel, it can sometimes remove files that can no longer be installed
<bluj> theadmin: *shrug*. yeah, ill do it that way. just another nuisance to deal with </enduselessrant>
<theadmin> AaronCampbell: Well, "dist-upgrade" is essentially same as "upgrade", however, if upgrades require installing new packages, "upgrade" doesn't work
<yeehaw> dany: You might want to try ndiswrapper
<mkanyicy> AaronCampbell, even though its called dist-upgrade it does not upgrade the distribution from one version to another, ie if you are on ubuntu 11.04, you will still be on 11.04 not end up with 11.10
<yeehaw> dany: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide
<jexmex> will ubuntu let you install the 64 bit version on 32 bit hardware?
<AaronCampbell> theadmin: Thanks, looks like I now have SVN 1.7.2!
<theadmin> jexmex: No
<AaronCampbell> mkanyicy: Thanks
<diesch> jexmex: no
<jexmex> I thought this computer was 64 bit, but after install, it just sits on a blank screen with wallpaper
<jexmex> hmm, ok
<theadmin> AaronCampbell: Cool. Um, may I ask why svn over git? pm me with the answer (it's offtopic here)
<yeehaw> jexmex: What version did you download for what processor?
<usr13> jexmex: What is your hardware?
<jexmex> I downloaded amd64, I think the computer might be intel though, hmm, that could be a problem
<theadmin> jexmex: No
<EvilResistance> jexmex, amd64 just stands for 64bit
<EvilResistance> not AMD vs. Intel
<theadmin> jexmex: 64-bit version is called "amd64" because AMD invented the 64-bit architecture
<Socket-> Can anyone recomend me Certificate authority software that can be installed on ubuntu?
<jexmex> ok
<EvilResistance> Socket-, why do you need Certificate Authority software?
<yeehaw> Socket-: for what?
<Socket-> personal research
<jexmex> it installed fine on another computer (a laptop), but this older dell is having issues I guess
<yeehaw> Socket-: You can use openssl for generating .csr / key / crt files
<usr13> jexmex: Do you get any response at all from mouse or keyboard?
<jexmex> the mouse pointer appears to be frozen on screen
<usr13> jexmex: Ctrl-ALt-F6  #What does that do for you?
<speckl12> hello.  how do i set my resolvers to google?
<jexmex> nothing
<usr13> speckl12: What?
<speckl12> I'd like to use googles nameservers instead of my isp's
<Socket-> yeehaw: I am doing this mainly to gain experience with learning certificate authorities.  I heard there was one called dogtag, but its for fedora.  I was hoping i could find out some other i could research that would work on my ubuntu server
<usr13> jexmex: Ok, no reponse from mouse or keyboard.
<usr13> speckl12: WHy?
<jexmex> trying to hard reboot it again
<MonkeyDust> speckl12  in /etc/resolv.conf/
<speckl12> because my isp caches values for 24 hrs
<mkanyicy> Socket-, install that one of fedora on ubuntu then
<bf4648> I've got some code that goes like this: $mp4_list[] = $filename;.....how do I read the contents in the array mp4_list[]?
<Shizuo16> How CAn i fix bad FPs problem in UBuntu 11.10
<speckl12> I've just got a folder in there.
<mkanyicy> bf4648, what language is that? perl?
<usr13> speckl12: Well, it's up to you.  Edit /etc/resolve.conf  and put in the IP(s) of any valid nameserver you want.  But if you use DHCP, you will have to update your router's config as well.
<speckl12> bah.  nevermind
<Shizuo16> How CAn i fix bad FPs problem in UBuntu 11.10?
<jexmex> it goes from purple screen to black screen, sits there for while, then mouse pointer appears, then wallpaper, then it appears nothing
<Socket-> mkanyicy: I am having a hard time finding documentation, and deb or source files for installing dogtag
<dr_willis> Shizuo16:  clarify  what a 'Bad FPs' means...
<Socket-> on ubuntu
<Shizuo16> dr_willis: i mean verry low fps
<mkanyicy> Socket-, why dont you take the fedora files and install them on ubuntu?
<Joska> Well
<Joska> Em
<Shizuo16> dr_willis: i mean verry low fps well in games
<Joska> How can i fix this 0 in front of the realname (?) (?) (?)
<Joska> :S
<usr13> jexmex: You might try a memtest
<mkanyicy> bf4648, you there?
<yeehaw> Socket-: http://www.openca.org/
<speckl12> Got it.  thanks guys
<Shizuo16> dr_willis: Any idea ?
<dir3> testing
<dir3> :D
<Joska> testing :D
<MonkeyDust> speckl12  ot: the whole world is looking for alternatives to 'big brother' google and you make it control your internet connection
<Joska> ow ya
<Joska> I fixed it
<Joska> :p
<Joska> Prepend nick color info to realname
<yeehaw> Socket-: Looks good on the surface I think
 * Joska reconnecting
<speckl12> LOL, the world is looking for alternatives?
<speckl12> Seriously?
<Shizuo16> well some one can tell me some irc servers name ...?
<usr13> speckl12: One person's opinion, don't get bent
<Cane2001> speckl12..alternatives to what?
<jexmex> well windows server was on this pc running fine before I installed ubuntu over it, so it would seem odd if there is a problem with memory
<kasii> hi all
<usr13> jexmex: Why?
<diatomaceous> google's nameservers are some of the best
<speckl12> MonkeyDust doesn't like Google. I'm sure he owns an iPhone
<notlistening> jexmex, no that makes perfect sense as windows hides hardware problems like someone with crabs
<hc96> Hi guys! Can you recommend a tool to split a long wav-file (recorded from cassette) into single tracks?
<jexmex> haha
<dageriv> I am getting these errors when I try to install gtk. http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png  Help?
<jexmex> well I turned off fast boot, and now I am getting locked up on post, so I think it is a hardware issue...thanks I will have to look into this futher when I have more time
<diatomaceous> Hi everyone, I'm having problems reading images from my camera's SD card. It works fine in my friends' mac, but I want to copy the files to my ubuntu computer.  Can someone please help?  When I try 'dosfsck /dev/mmcblk0' it returns "Logical sector size is zero."
<usr13> diatomaceous: The best nameservers to use are usually your ISP's
<notlistening> you get some old/use hardware with windows on it and install ubunut and boom you reliase that you were lucky the system still worked at all
<diatomaceous> usr13: unless your ISP sucks
<andyn> hc96: you could use audacity for splitting, or you could use a cue sheet that only splits the song in your music player
<speckl12> usr13.  you have no clue lol
<Cane2001> vlc not playing dvds any ideas
<notlistening> jexmex, will it boot from CD?
<jexmex> it did, but now since I cant get past post, or into setup, probably not
<speckl12> Google's DNS is really nice and updates are usually within 5 minutes
<jexmex> gonna have to play with the memory and see if that might be it
<jexmex> but I dont have time atm, should get back to real work I guess
<Cane2001> agreed pretty quick
<Bash> www.xirc.org - we need staff :)
<D0G> How can I disable the sidebar from appearing when I move my mouse over it in a program?
<hc96> andyn: hm... I think I have heard of some automatic tool, that detects silence etc
<Bash> www.xirc.org - we need staff :)
<Bash> www.xirc.org - we need staff :)
<FloodBot1> Bash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> diatomaceous: Determining what is the best nameserver for your particular connection is a matter of figuring out which is the closest, (how many hops it takes to get to it).  At that point, you tell your router to use the closest (and in-turn, fastest), and then you use your router's caching nameserver for any client PCs connected to it.
<diatomaceous> usr13: right, unless you've previously determined that your ISP is exceptionally slow to update
<usr13> diatomaceous: I admit that could be a factor, but I do not know why an ISP would run a defective nameserver
<diatomaceous> comcast is notorious for slow / faulty name resolution
<agentgasmask> Any idea how to remove a file that gets reported as "no such file or directory" with an ls -l output of: http://sprunge.us/NXDO
<speckl12> usr13: nameservers are cached.  your isp has no reason to flush that cache as quickly as possible.  Google flushes every 5 minutes it seems.
<monny>  in an apartment N house entrances, first floor, apartments on each K staircase. According to a flat number, entrance number of the set P and a high F, which is located in the apartment.
<monny> For example. If N = 8, M = 5, K = 4, then with a flat number 57 located at the inlet P = 3 F = 5 floor.
<monny>  :(
<mkanyicy> monny, how can we help you?
<monny> do this with pacal
<monny> : (
<monny> pascal *
<abdi> can anybody tell me why raid1 array is called md127 and not something like md0 or md1?
<mkanyicy> agentgasmask, try to remove that one using nautilus and right-click and delete
<BarkingFish> monny: try #pascal
<diatomaceous> abdi it's ehwatever you call it when you run --assemble
<dageriv> I need help installing zlib. apt-get install zlib have 404
<Loshki> hc96: there are plenty of windows apps that take care of this process as part of vinyl-to-cd conversion. For a one-off, I'd just use audacity. For cleaning up vinyl, nothing beats adobe audition, which costs a bomb....
<diatomaceous> help!  My SD card isn't working in ubuntu, but it works fine in my friend's mac.. what can I do?
<usbuntu> Hey there... Im running Ubuntu from a LiveCD and Im trying to install it to a USB flash drive...  any pointers? (I want to make a full installation, not just have the liveCD on the usb)
<abdi> diatomaceous, can I change it now the system is booted?
<diatomaceous> abdi: is your OS on the raid device?
<abdi> diatomaceous, yes with lvm
<diatomaceous> abdi: the only way you could safely rename it is to do it from a live USB or something similar, I think.
<mkanyicy> dageriv, install zlib-bin
<diatomaceous> you'll need to simultaneously change the fstab and the bootloader entries.
<Jay_Levitt> sooooo.. there's help.ubuntu.com which looks old but has moderately recent content, and then there's wiki.ubuntu.com, which looks new but has old content.. history?
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: Is it a single SD card which isn't working in Ubuntu, or does no SD card work (i.e. it's more likely a problem with the card reader)?
<Jay_Levitt> (sorry, that's help.ubuntu.com/community)
<dageriv> mkanyicy: I also need source and header files
<diatomaceous> Jordan_U: It's just this card.. my other cards work fine.
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: Does it use APM (Apple Partition Map)?
<diatomaceous> Jordan_U: It's typical camera card.. FAT I believe
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: Possibly exfat?
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: What filesystem does OSX see it as? (Disk Utility should show you this).
<diatomaceous> Jordan_U:  I pulled up disk tool to check.. it's FAT16
<shovell> i have a synaptics touchpad and my kernel doent recognize it correctly HELP
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: OK. What type of partition table?
<diatomaceous> master boot record
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: OK. Can you insert the SD card and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<diatomaceous> http://pastebin.com/QtrufYnP
<Dexther> hello user
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: Odd, parted doesn't detect any filesystem at all.
<Dexther> so man leve me a little dubt or linux
<shovell> here is the output from cat /proc/bus/input/devices   http://paste.ubuntu.com/771464/
<Dexther> are in linux a utility like widnows 7 for hardware driver ?
<diatomaceous> Jordan_U: The files and folders come up in nautilus, but they're 0 bytes
<Dexther> a tipical tree windows driver
<diatomaceous> Jordan_U: A guide I found online suggested running dosfsck, which says "Logical sector size is zero."
<LemonAid> When you do /etc/init.d/networking restart, are the configurations taken from /etc/network/interfaces?
<Ubuntu93> #ubuntu-es
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: Can you run "sudo umount /dev/mmcblk0p1 && sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt/" and pastebin the output?
<kamil_> exit
<saulus> in which udev file are the rules that mount an external usb harddisk like /dev/sdb[0-9] ?
<diatomaceous> Jordan_U: No output
<shovell> i looked at bug reports for hours and i am finding nothing similar
<olimones> Hello everyone. I use Ubuntu LTS 2.6.32-36-server . I think that after and update my built in mouse pad does not work.  I have google the problem and find little information about it. Can someone help?
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: Before you do anything else, if there are files on this SD card which you do not have backups for umount it, move it back to your mac, and back them up.
<olimones> I have a HP dv7
<diatomaceous> Jordan_U: I think I agree.. it's just weird that it works fine in other computers but not ubuntu :[
<shovell> olimones:  meee too nobody can help it seems
<Jordan_U> diatomaceous: After you've backed up your files see if dosfsck offers to fix the problem.
<shovell> olimones:  your touchpad quit?
<olimones> i found some info in this page _http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1468165.html
<olimones> but have not tried it yet
<olimones> it works when i start ubuntu and then when i am in the system. it stops working
<olimones> I am using an external mouse
<shovell> olimones:  my problem is that i want to configure mine and i cant so i think you win the prize
<webPragmatist> i'm getting /usr/sbin/service: 9: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<webPragmatist>  
<bobweaver> Hello there is there anything that I could use to take a mp3 or a video file and get subtitles out of it or some sort of text file ?
<webPragmatist> is there a way to reinstall tha binary?
<shovell> doesnt seem like there is any support here today huh
<olimones> showell have you tried looking at keyboard properties in system preferences?
<shovell> i will
<_John> How do I make it so that a user can only access their home directory? Nothing above it.
<mrpink57> I assume you would have to take them out of sudo
<_John> How do I do that?
<shovell> nope no luck there
<yeehaw> John: sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<olimones> same here :)
<kosmotak> hello
<kosmotak> i need help
<yeehaw> John: Or Vim if you know how that works
<diatomaceous> kosmotak: don't we all :)
<marcuy> I see my volume moving in pavcontrol but I can't hear anything from banshee.. any help???
<kosmotak> i have installed compiz on ubuntu 11.10
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | yeehaw
<ubottu> yeehaw: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<clear`> cant you also change the folder permissions?
<kosmotak> and run compiz --replace
<kosmotak> and it's crashed
<kosmotak> and then i can't use default window manager for my ubuntu
<marcuy> aplay -l    shows     card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<kosmotak> can anyone help me with that?
<yeehaw> Jordan_U: Ok, but gedit is hardly affected by that
<mrpink57> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html see if that helps
<SunTsu> yeehaw: _John You realize that there is "visudo"?
<sami__> hey
<Jordan_U> _John: A user which can't access anything but their home directory can't function. Directories like /bin/ and /etc/ are needed. For about as close as you can probably come to what you want see Ubuntu's guest account.
<kosmotak> @diatomaceus can you help me to run default window manager for my ubuntu 11.10?
<kosmotak> or anyone
<kosmotak> ?
<yeehaw> SunTsu: Yeah, but i don't like explaining how vim works
<sami__> im just installed ubuntu on my dell inspiron 1440
<diatomaceous> kosmotak: I'm pretty bad with compiz problems, sorry
<sami__> and im using empathyand i can't see mt contact's display pic
<sami__> and they can't see mine either
<sami__> *empathy and
<shovell> is there a irc channel for linux kernel help?
<Jordan_U> yeehaw: Indeed, I hadn't even considered that you shouldn't use just a text editor when editing /etc/sudoers. visudo in Ubuntu defaults to using nano (it is *not* just a command that runs vi as root).
<kosmotak> i don't have problem with compiz i want to stop it and run something other called unity
<sami__> think it's called #kernel
<SunTsu> yeehaw: yeah, understandably
<shovell> ill look thanks
<sami__> can anyone help?
<mrpink57> kosmotak: http://www.fossapps.com/2011/11/09/how-to-install-gnome-3-desktop-on-ubuntu-11-10/ see if that helps
<olimones> shovell: what version are you using? on what machine?
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> anyone kno any tool to unlock 3g modems ??
<SunTsu> Jordan_U: visudo defaults to whatever $EDITOR or $VISUAL are set to
<Jordan_U> SunTsu: Which, in Ubuntu, is nano.
<kosmotak> thanks i'll try that
<SunTsu> xsaidx: unlock as in what?
<xsaidx> SunTsu: as in make it use other sim cards to connect to the net cus now ican use the sim i bought it with
<BarkingFish> xsaidx: Just be aware that if you unlock a 3G modem, it will still only work on the network you bought it for.   Most of them have the network software built in, and it's unlikely to allow a different sim to work, regardless
<mrpink57> what you could simply do is not add the user to wheel then just enable it in visudo, they will be able to go around but have no permission to make any changes since they cannot sudo
<Ubuntu93> #ubuntu-es
<mrpink57> SunTsu: it defaults to vi unless you add it to EDITOR as "terminal" visudo
<xsaidx> BarkingFish: and is there any risk at doin this ??
<shovell> olimones:  it is a toshiba satellite c655d-s5126
<kosmotak> how much space requires gnome 3?
<SunTsu> xsaidx: that's hardly an ubuntu issue, you might want to search some wthe web for how that is done - and make sure that your contract allows for it
<monsterwizard> is there anyway to download ubuntu 10;04.x  using wubi
<monsterwizard> because I can only install the lastest version
<saulus> after installing ubuntu 10.10 (and maybe after installing also gnome3) I find my screen not being updated completely. Often huge parts are not up to date. Is this a known bug?
<Jordan_U> kosmotak: How do you define "GNOME3"? All the standard components as defined by the GNOME project, all the standard components as defined by Ubuntu, GNOME Shell, something else?
<BarkingFish> xsaidx: The main issue is that you could simply wind up with a dead modem, and a waste of money.
<xsaidx> SunTsu: no worries about the contract im from morroco this country sux balls realy hard in this  so yeah
<BarkingFish> Effectively, not so much a housebrick, more a doorwedge.
<kosmotak> never mind i got it
<Jordan_U> saulus: Installing GNOME3 in Ubuntu 10.10 is completely unsupported. Did you mean Ubuntu 11.10 (which uses GNOME3 by default)?
<kosmotak> is it any program to test internet speed from console?
<SunTsu> kosmotak: hundreds
<kosmotak> SunTsu:for example?
<SunTsu> kosmotak: wget
<kosmotak> SunTsu: thanks
<saulus> Jordan_U: sorry. I ment that. But I installed also gnome shell using deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/gnome3/ubuntu oneiric main
<monsterwizard> I mean when I download the wubi exe file from ubuntu.org. I can only install 'ubuntu' which is the latest version. I would like to install the stable version
<monsterwizard> but it doesn't seem clear
<_John> Now, how do I make it so that a user can only access(view and edit, it can already view, but I dont want that) it's home directory? The sudoers file, I don't understand how edititing it will make them only able to access their home directory.
<xsaidx> BarkingFish:  ifound this but its not free :P http://www.unlocked-dongle.co.uk/Alcatel-X080S-Modem-Unlock-Code.html
<SunTsu> kosmotak: wget is a tool to download stuff, which can tell you how fast download was. You might want to be more specific with what you want to do ant what you need to test, then you might get better answers
<kosmotak> monsterwizard: you can download .iso file of ubuntu 10.04 and install it using wubi
<LemonAid> Where are the WPA keys stored?
<monsterwizard> kosmotak gotta
<kosmotak> SunTsu: do you know speedtest.net? i want something like this but in console
<frostschutz> wget
<wad> I shrunk my windows partition to give me more room for linux. Any suggestions on how to grow my linux partition to be able to use the space?
<SunTsu> kosmotak: no, I don't and testing your speed to some external server out of your ISP's network is at least questionable
<yeehaw> wad: gparted
<wad> oh yeah, thanks
<_John> How do I make it so that a user can only access(view and edit) it's home directory?
<wad> I forgot about that tool!
<_John> I don't want it to be able to view or edit anything above it's home directory. They are already off the sudoers list
<tapple> how do I install java? I search aptitude for "java" but don't find an obvious package to install
<kosmotak> yes i know that not depends only on my internet speed but it give preety nice results
<SunTsu> frostschutz: Does "GdE" ring a bell in the back of your mind?
<KL> anyone  here with experience with ubuntu-vm-builder?
<pri> hi all. Sorry my english isn't very well. i have sony vaio laptop. I installed Ubuntu 10.10. But max. monitor display 800 x 600. How to 1024 x 768 with change
<saulus> so is my not-fully-updated screen a unknown bug or is there a solution?
<Socket-> For some reason when I updated from 10.04 to 11.10 I lost all my manpages.  Is there a simple way to get them all back?
<kosmotak> accuracy is not so important for me
<olimones> shovell: have you tried this _http://live.gnome.org/GPointingDeviceSettings
<SunTsu> KL: Just ask your question, if somebody knows about it you'll get an answer
<MahaVishnu> pri$ in a terminal. xrandr -s 1024x768
<shovell> olimones:  i will now
<KL>  ubuntu-vm-builder kvm hardy --addpkg vim --mem 256 --libvirt qemu:///system 2011-12-15 11:38:09,201 INFO    : Calling hook: preflight_check 2011-12-15 11:38:09,204 INFO    : Calling hook: set_defaults 2011-12-15 11:38:09,205 INFO    : Calling hook: bootstrap
<KL> when I run the command, it just hangs there
<pri> Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<rar> One question
<SunTsu> kosmotak: then, why test the speed at all? You might as well write some meningless number on a piece of paper if that's enough for you
<rar> i'm using kvirc
<rar> on ubuntu
<rar> with gnome
<FloodBot1> rar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pri> MahaVishnu: that output
<rar> and when i do a traceroute via righclick/traceroute, it says that there isn't the "konsole
<MahaVishnu> pri$ run cvt 1024 768 copy part starting with "   then xrandr --newmode "part from other command"
<rar> how can i do that instead of doing the traceroute with "konsole" it does with the gnome terminal (?)
<h31> hi
<The_BROS> When I start my Firefox, processor is overloaded. When I check procceces, I see that plugin-container eats most of the processor. How to fix it?
<pri> MahaVishnu: I just writing cvt 1024 768
<kosmotak> ok i have the results now it is something about 100Mb/s
<pri> that output
<olimones> shovell: if you dont have it install used apt-get install gpointing "tap" instead of downloading the file
<shovell> olimones:  yes i have my touchpad is recognized as a logitech ps2 mouse
<kosmotak> thanks for help
<yeehaw> rar: afaik kvric is dependent on kde
<_John> How do I make it so that a user can only access(view and edit) it's home directory? I don't want them to be able to view or edit anything above it's home directory. They are already off the sudoers list
<pri> MahaVishnu: http://pastebin.com/iSAbZRXW
<olimones> your wellcom
<shovell> olimones: not a touchpad
<rar> and can i install konsole on gnome (?)
<kosmotak> and sory for my bad english
<pri> 1024x768 comment :S
<rar> i'll ttry to install it
<SunTsu> _John: wasn't it you that some people, including me, told to look into chroot environment for what you want?
<rar> well, i installed konsole x"D
<MahaVishnu> xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<yeehaw> rar: How's that working under gnome? :P
<_John> SunTsu, how do I use chroot on a user though?
<rar> i think good
<rar> x"D
<yeehaw> rar: lol
<pri> MahaVishnu: that output
<pri> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<MahaVishnu> pri does new mode show up in xrandr -q
<rar> why lol (?)
<rar> x"D
<yeehaw> rar: Well its a kde program under gnome. That's why
<SunTsu> _John: well, either of us two could use google and search for "ubuntu user chroot" - if it's me I need to show you what I found ;)
<rar> i also use kvirc under gnome
<rar> i installed it with apt-get
<LemonAid> Does anyone know where the WPA keys are stored ?
<rar> it installs a lot of dependencies from KDE
<rar> it's a veeery long installation
<yeehaw> lol, lik 200 mb
<SunTsu> _John: why do you even want stuff like that?
<rar> but it works fine (at the momento)
<rar> *moment
<kosmotak> can my ubuntu make me a sandwich?
<kosmotak> just kidding :D
<yeehaw> kosmotak: No but android can
<_John> SunTsu: Because the user can access files I don't want him to access
<Xribo> :)
<kosmotak> :D
<kosmotak> sudo apt-get install bread
<pri> MahaVishnu: that output
<pri> http://pastebin.com/6Q0wSt8n
<SunTsu> _John: and by access you mean what?
<monsterwizard> kosmotak  I downloaded the ISO but there is no wubi option
<MahaVishnu> xrandr --addmode default "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<MahaVishnu> arg
<MahaVishnu> just the "      " part sorry.
<_John> SunTsu: They can't write to the files, but they can still read them, and they can read other users files in their home directories.
<MahaVishnu> xrandr --addmode default "1024x768_60.00"
<pri> not working MahaVishnu  :(. MahaVishnu i click System>pref.>monitor
<pri> that output
<pri> http://pastebin.com/pKqCG3Qe
<MahaVishnu> pri$ you using nvidia card?
<kosmotak> monsterwizard wubi.exe must be there if no i don't havy any idea why
<olimones> shovell: are u using a mouse different from the touchpad?
<pri> MahaVishnu yes
<MahaVishnu> pri$ did you install nvidia proprietary driver. ?
<olimones> shovell: if not, the configurator is identifying your pad as a mouse, which is normal
<pri> yes
<pri> my xorg.conf file
<pri> that
<kosmotak> oh shit i've installed ubuntu on pendrive and i run out of space i have only 15MB left
<MahaVishnu> pri$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kosmotak> i have idea
<kosmotak> i install it again
<kosmotak> bye
<Stepnjump> I have a .swf (flash page) that i would like to print to pdf. Does anyone know an app that would do that?
<pri> MahaVishnu that output
<pri> http://pastebin.com/qgHVLjMB
<pri> my xorg.conf > https://gist.github.com/1482600
<pri> MahaVishnu: is true?
<pri>     HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<OerHeks> Stepnjump, i never heard of a .swf to be printed, frame by frame ?
<MahaVishnu> pri$ sudo hwinfo --framebuffer | grep "Mode"
<MahaVishnu> pri$ also lsmod | grep nvidia
<Stepnjump> It's actually a text document OerHerks
<pri> MahaVishnu: empty
<MahaVishnu> pri$ for lsmod | grep nvidia ?
<escott> Stepnjump, is this one of those inline pdf renders ala scribd?
<pri> MahaVishnu: not output
<pri> empty
<MahaVishnu> pri$ you know the app 'hardware drivers' maybe in 'system' ?
<tapple> I googled my question about java. the ubuntu package name is openjdk-jre
<Stepnjump> no it's on a website... I would like to keep the content in pdf or ps
<yeehaw> tapple: I'm happy for you
<Stepnjump> escott no it's on a website... I would like to keep the content in pdf or ps
<escott> Stepnjump, well what website? I think I know what you are talking about and usually they do this kind of pdf stuff to prevent you from getting the pdf document (at least not without paying or giving them lots of personal information), but you should check if the rendered has a download button
<pri> MahaVishnu: yes nvidia enable
<OerHeks> Stepnjump, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-web-page-into-a-pdf-file-in-ubuntu-10-10maverick.html
<lewellyn> heyas. is this the proper place to ask clarification questions about listings on http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/ ?
<pri> i reboot the system
<MahaVishnu> pri$ have you rebooted since enabled ?
<Stepnjump> thanks oerherks I tried that but it doesn't work. And yes escott. I know what you are saying
<Stepnjump> however, I'm sure there is something out there to do this
<Pici> chenon: Please pick a nick and stick with it.
<chenon> I'm grouping the nicks
<chenon> Because anybody steal them
<escott> Stepnjump, i doubt there is. each flash program is different. what you might try is to use firebug to inspect the traffic to and from the website. you might see the flash program request the pdf and you can save the stream right out of firebug
<Pici> !nickspam > MEGA-
<ubottu> MEGA-, please see my private message
<OerHeks> Stepnjump, strange it would not work. are you sure it is just text ? here are 3 more solutions > http://www.ohbuntu.blogspot.com/2010/02/2-ways-to-save-web-page-as-pdf.html
<hermes34234> Hey
 * MEGA- grouping nicks
<hermes34234> I'm new to ubuntu and i have an issue with youtube video playing too fast and no sound. but if i test speakers from ubuntu i have sound
<hermes34234> WELP!
<lewellyn> ok. well, i take silence as assent. :/ http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200802-222 lists what I assume is a Type 7979 system, but 7979 replaced 8840 and is the same hardware. Is it fair to consider Type 8840 systems as unofficially certified, in this case? Also, what does one do about the fact that IBM only provides their tools for RHEL and SLES?
<ikonia> hermes34234: just ask a question clearly
<ikonia> lewellyn: what tools ?
<lewellyn> http://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=SYSX-SERVRS&brandind=5000008 is what lists the 8840 -> 7979 transition
<lewellyn> ikonia: things like the raid management, for starters.
<hermes34234> okay..
<hermes34234> nevermind be back later
<hermes34234> <3
<lewellyn> DSA would also be useful (Dynamic System Analysis)
<ikonia> lewellyn: thinggs like that are problematic, you can unpackage them and try them on your ubuntu system, however it's doubtful they will work as they are probably linked against the redhat/sles libraries
<lewellyn> yeah. that's why i'm kind of curious what, exactly, certification entails, since things like the raid controller are kind of useful :/
<ikonia> lewellyn: the best thing to do in that situation is contact IBM and request the pacakge in a compatible ubuntu version, however it is doubtul they will provide it as most business won't build software for distros with 6 month release cycles
<lewellyn> um. i'm not asking for a 6-month release cycle
<lewellyn> note that the server's only certified for LTS
<ikonia> lewellyn: ubuntu is a 6 month release cycle, so most business software packages don't build for it
<ikonia> lewellyn: the certification is probably limited to hardware compatiability
<Stepnjump> let me try oerherks and escott. thanks I'll let you know
<lewellyn> i'm not looking for a "probably", which is why i came here. :/ and every indication on the site is that LTS is on a multi-year cycle, not 6-months.
<r3za> hi guys , i recently share my firefox profile between ubuntu 11.10 and MS 7 .. after that i realized that all my bookmarks are gone . can anyone help me please ?
<ikonia> lewellyn: ok - you want a "non-probably" answer, ask IMB
<ikonia> IBM
<lewellyn> why would ibm have any bearing about what's on ubuntu.com?
<ikonia> lewellyn: I can assure you that the certification does not account for 3rd part software, just hardware compatability
<ikonia> lewellyn: IBM would have a bearing on the compatability of the tools.
<lewellyn> i'm asking about what, exactly, the relevance of that page is to the servers sitting in front of me. the site is very vague on that.
<lewellyn> and since it's on ubuntu.com, i came to #ubuntu.
<ikonia> lewellyn: the hardware is compatible with the distribution version
<ikonia> that is the certification in that respect
<lewellyn> can you please link me something to that effect? thanks.
<ikonia> no
<lewellyn> basically, how i'm currently seeing the server listings is that there are a bunch of "certified" servers for lts, but no definition of what "certified" entails.
<ikonia> lewellyn: it certifies that ubuntu will run on that device
<lewellyn> and what's the definition of "run" though? apparently "using the raid array" isn't on that list? or does ubuntu ship with drivers for the serveraid that sles/rhel don't?
<ikonia> lewellyn: the hardware will work with open drivers on most of the raidcard provided by IBM/Dell/HP - the 3rd party provided ones are for advanced tools such as email reporting raid degredatiion (for example)
<lewellyn> um. per the ibm doco, you need to have the ibm drivers at installtime to install to the raid.
<ikonia> lewellyn: their official document, yes,
<ikonia> lewellyn: that doesn't mean open versions don't work, or it could mean the card is supported as a jbod device, but not as a raid controller
<lewellyn> in fact, they have a media creator which injects the drivers into the rhel and sles install media :/
<lewellyn> jbod's not terribly useful when you have bbwc
<darkknightcz> hi, someone with some experience with /etc/network/interfaces (2 networks), if i have this settings - http://pastebin.com/S131P9UJ , eth1 is working, eth0 isnt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a way to put a weather update on the tool bar at the top on 11.10
<r3za> hi guys , i recently share my firefox profile between ubuntu 11.10 and MS 7 .. after that i realized that all my bookmarks are gone . can anyone help me please ?
<Tech-1> r3za:  bookmarks/show all bookmarks/ restore
<LordCrc> hi, my googles fail me, i got some issues with a Realtek 8188CE wireless card on ubuntu 11.04,  and im wondering if it'd help to compile realtek's drivers, so i'd like to know which version i've got installed... but how do i find out? :)
<ikonia> LordCrc: look in the hardware drivers tool - ubuntu provides drivers, no need to compile
<ikonia> LordCrc: (or at least shouldn't be
<LordCrc> ikonia: and they will be up to date always?
<ikonia> LordCrc: they will be the ubuntu supported versions
<MahaVishnu> LordCrc$ sudo lshw -C network it shows what driver is in use
<lewellyn> i would contact canonical directly rather than popping into irc, but i can't find a way to ask this without first purchasing the Essential Ubuntu Advantage. i'm not seeing any "pre-sales" sort of inquiry system. :/
<ikonia> lewellyn: contact canonical about what ?
<ikonia> lewellyn: you've stated the hardware needs an IBM driver - that is not provided for ubuntu, contact IBM and ask them how to manage it
<lewellyn> ikonia: about how the hell the raid works on ubuntu but not other distros, for starters?
 * Serpa bye bye
<ikonia> lewellyn: does it work on ubuntu ?
<lewellyn> i don't know. i'm not wiping windows from the servers till i know exactly what "certified" means. i'll plop lts on a proliant instead if i can't get satisfactory answers, or use rhel.
<ikonia> lewellyn: link me to the page for your hardware
<lewellyn> the canonical-provided page?
<ikonia> lewellyn: which one was it again
<ikonia> lewellyn: yeah, or just remind me of the hardware model
<lewellyn> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200802-222
<ikonia> lewellyn: so you have an IBM x3650 device ?
<lewellyn> it's the x346 which was rebranded to x3650 with no hardware changes.
<ikonia> lewellyn: ok - so look at the card
<ikonia> it's a rocket raid card
<Pici> lewellyn: It says it right here: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/test-suite "When a system is certified for Ubuntu, the following items are tested and considered supported:"
<lewellyn> it's a ServeRAID 7k
<ikonia> lewellyn: it's covered by DM raid device
<ikonia> lewellyn: the card listed on ubuntu's site is an AAC-Raid (rocket raid)
<lewellyn> yeah. these have IBM RAID
<ikonia> lewellyn: so either the card has changed in the later revision
<ikonia> lewellyn: ok - so the hardware HAS changed
<reokie> What's the usual "/" partition size if im going to use the rest of the space for the "/home" partition?
<lewellyn> the Adaptec AAC only support 2 of the 3 channels as Adaptec anyhow
<lewellyn> ikonia: no, therea are a LOT of raid options
<LordCrc> MahaVishnu: thanks
<reokie> I have mine set at 50gig for / and 250 for /home atm
<ikonia> lewellyn: ok - well the certified ubuntu option lists AAC-Raid
<ikonia> lewellyn: not IBM raid
<ikonia> lewellyn: so as your hardware is different it's not certified
<lewellyn> which would be only the non-raid channels
<Church> reokie: 10-15G should be enough. probably ~ 5G used
<ikonia> lewellyn: ok - so it doesn't support the raid channels
<ikonia> there is your answer
<reokie> Church: ok, thanks alot!
<lewellyn> i have one of the adaptec cards here, but 2 of the channels are controlled by the adaptec bios, and ibm has a serveraid bios for the hotswap bays on the card.
<ikonia> lewellyn: it's not supported then
<lewellyn> i'd like an answer from canonical about that though :/
<ikonia> lewellyn: the supported page does not list that device, so it isn't certified
<Pici> lewellyn: I would suggest asking here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification
<lewellyn> Pici: thanks.
<ikonia> lewellyn: ok - you won't accept a webpage that doesn't list your device as supported, you won't accept people telling you in IRC, and what's the point of asking in here ?
<ross_> how do I make ubuntu a developer's environment?
<mandiri> hi
<lewellyn> ikonia: the page doesn't say what it does about the 3rd channel, which is the one in question anyhow.
<fagott> what ya want?
<ikonia> lewellyn: it lists the supported device
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:0286:9005-RAID
<Pici> fagott: Please change your nick
<lewellyn> as i said, the adaptecs ship with serveraid firmware
<ikonia> that's not your device
 * lewellyn goes to grab the adaptec. brb.
<Tech-1> some people are hard headed ikonia ,
<fagott> ikonia: lol!
<ikonia> fagott: please comply with Pici's request
<fagott> then, whats my device, ikonia?
<tiago_> Ola
<tiago_> alguem poderia me ajudar com a tradução do MAN PAGE
<tiago_> eu trasuzi
<BarkingFish> !pt | tiago_
<ubottu> tiago_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tiago_> mas a tradução nao esta como padrao
<lewellyn> ok. it's an ASR-3255S with ServeRAID BIOS in addition to the standard Adaptec BIOS.
<hermes34234> Welp
<hermes34234> my computer ate my cat
<hermes34234> welp
<ikonia> lewellyn: different card than the supported version
<Tech-1> woof
<ikonia> hermes34234: please don't be silly in here
<lewellyn> and i note that somehow the ServeRAID is being recognized by the certification: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/scsi:10514:10017-DISK
<lewellyn> ikonia: that's the same card :/
<darkknightcz> noone can help me?
<hermes34234> my computer refuses to make me breakfast
<Cradam> one thing i dont like about ubuntu, 18 updates in 24 hours
<BarkingFish> Cradam: you're lucky. I got 226 overnight!
<ikonia> lewellyn: ASR != AAC
<Cradam> BarkingFish: 226 small ones?
<lewellyn> ikonia: same pci id though.
<BarkingFish> Cradam: 353mb in total
<Cradam> ouch
<lewellyn> seems the chart is based on pci id
<ikonia> lewellyn: pci id's are manually controlled file
<ikonia> lewellyn: it may not have been updated yet
<lewellyn> O_o pci id's are part of the hardware, not a file.
<Pici> Cradam: There have been a bunch of security updates in the past few days. You should be glad that you're getting them.
<kurtul> I have a natty. but when i say "do-release-upgrade", it says "no new release found". what may be wrong?
<ikonia> lewellyn: no - they are a file
<lewellyn> uh no. they're part of the device.
<ikonia> lewellyn: the reference of the ID to device identifier
<Cradam> Pici: most are for 3rd party files like java
<ikonia> lewellyn: sorry, I wasn't clear with that
<olimones> shovell: are you still there
<lewellyn> ikonia: yes. i'm saying that the card's pci id is the same as listed on that page
<Cradam> java,apache,php and my text editor mostly
<mattgyver> Is it safe to browse a USB drive that has copy operations taking place, like ls a directory or copy another file or can this lead to data corruption?
<ikonia> lewellyn: I don't see a pci-id on http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:0286:9005-RAID
<olimones> I solved my problem. Do you still need help?
<Cradam> mattgyver: its safe
<lewellyn> your URL has the pci id
<lewellyn> 0286:9005
<mattgyver> Cradam, okay I have always assumed it was not so I figured I should just ask thanks
<Yoshiko-> eSoul, FBI trick
<ikonia> lewellyn: ahh, I see what you're saying
<Cradam> mattgyver: you browse your hard drive while the OS is using files dont you?
<Cradam> same principle
<Pici> kurtul: ensure that you have 'Prompt=normal' in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<lewellyn>  thankfully, adaptec uses that pci id on like a bajillion devices and uses the subfields for specific devices :/
<ikonia> lewellyn: well, I think you're going to have to assume that the certification is based on "base" support
<mattgyver> Cradam, right - I think a long time ago I did something that led me to screw something that made me think this way
<ikonia> lewellyn: rather than advanced features such as raid, however that should be detailed in the notes better
<lewellyn> ikonia: ok. so rhel is the safer answer. thanks.
<Cradam> mattgyver: you probably removed the usb stick while the led was flashing
<ikonia> lewellyn: I'd agree
<lewellyn> vendor supports lts but not rhel for some reason. i'll push them rather than end up with unstable boxes.
<kurtul> Pici: Prompt=normal in there
<Cradam> mattgyver: btw the OS that i use to troubleshoot computers runs on a usb stick
<ikonia> lewellyn: sounds a frustating mix of distro/hardware support
<lewellyn> i'd prefer to keep my whole network on one linux flavor when linux is needed anyhow, and so far pretty much everything tastes of felt hats :/
<mattgyver> Cradam, yea so do I but I run the distro running in RAM so I couldnt really go on that
<meerkats> can anyone help me with a scanning issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895376
<Cradam> mattgyver: puppy?
<mattgyver> Cradam, naah I just use partmagic
<Pici> kurtul: Then do: sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<lewellyn> ikonia: if i use sles or rhel, everything is apparently supported including driver updates within the past month. i'll take that over a software vendor who hears everyone talking "ubuntu! ubuntu! ubuntu!" in the media and assumes it's the only distro :/
<Cradam> btw, does anyone know how to install grub debs when you dont have an internet connection?
<ikonia> lewellyn: wise
<Cradam> my usb OS doesnt support my wifi
<ikonia> Cradam: grub should be installed at install time, why do you need grub debs
<lewellyn> anyhow, thanks for the time. i've got things to do and i won't be able to provide much value to this channel, i don't think. :)
<LordCrc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1894023 <-- exact same issue im having and he tried the drivers i thought about compiling, guess im SOL then?
<Cradam> ikonia: because its a derivative of ubuntu that doesnt have grub installed
<giampaolo> sorry, I feel kinda stupid but I can't understand how to install chrome ppa: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<ikonia> Cradam: ok - so why are you asking in #ubuntu ?
<kurtul> Pici: thanks, it's working
<giampaolo> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable && sudo apt-get update" ...and? what else?
<Cradam> ikonia: its apt-get related
<ikonia> Cradam: we don't support variant releases, you know that you've been here long enough
<OerHeks> giampaolo, after adding, restart chromium
<Cradam> i guess i would get more help in #debian but meh, i was already in here
<trism> giampaolo: sudo apt-get upgrade; if you already have chromium-browser, otherwise, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser;
<ikonia> Cradam: well #debian is for debian support, not "variant" support, but you're welcome to try
<OerHeks> giampaolo,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cradam> ikonia: ... the debian people arent as arsey as you
<giampaolo> trism: I did sudo apt-get upgrade but it didn't upgrade chrome
<meerkats> my scanner only scans a white line, regardless of the content of the page, whats going on?
<trism> giampaolo: it won't upgrade chrome, it is for chromium
<giampaolo> trism: argh!!!
<saulus> how can I force gnome-3 to use the bluetooth dongle and turn off the internal one? Or at least use the dongle per default and the internal only as a backup device?
<giampaolo> I guess there are no PPAs for google chrome right?
<kinky> ikonia: hopefully he is denied in #debian as well =)
<VadtecWk2> when running ubuntu via a USB thumb drive, how can I set a password so that I can install programs *to the USB drive* ?
<MonkeyDust> giampaolo  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/8
<jrbass> these stats are sayin 56% of my memory usage is cached... how do i change that
<dusf> i am getting an error at boot that ubuntu is unable to mount a partition where i store media, although when i log in i can mount it - how can i correct this please?
<trism> giampaolo: google chrome has their own repos, which should be added automatically when you install the deb (but I haven't used chrome in a while)
<MahaVishnu> jrbass$ this is normal
<jrbass> its normal for Ubuntu to use 1gb of my ram for cache?
<MahaVishnu> I think cache = ready to use. not actually 'in use'
<MahaVishnu> I have 2500MB of 4000MB 'cached'
<robin0800> giampaolo: of course there are when you install the deb it automatically writes it
<oCean> jrbass: it's normal for Linux http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<jrbass> mmmk
<VadtecWk2> does anyone have any info on my question? im looking, but my search mojo seems to be off today, because im not finding anything
<sskalnik> Appx how much RAM would be sufficient to get away with having no swap on an Ubuntu system that gets used for gaming and maybe one vm?
<malibu> jrbass: Memory is fast, disk is slow.  Using disk when there is free memory is a hit to performance.  Any unix does this.
<bobalazs> any X pros want to help me set up x11?
<The_BROS> What is the way to install Flash wich will not load processor?
<malibu> jrbass: If something actually needs memory then it will get memory.  Cache just occupies unused memory.
<jrbass> yea i understand what and why now, just gotta figure out how to take that out of the equation for this stats script
<jrbass> free -m works but not for this script
<VadtecWk2> guess no one has info on my simple question
<VadtecWk2> sad
<jclbrt> VadtecWk2, wats the question
<jrbass> if you make it a persistant usb, it installs to the USB drive
<jclbrt> nvm found ur question scrolling up
<jclbrt> sorry
<jclbrt> dunno the answer... but i also wouldnt just assume it's a "simple" question
<VadtecWk2> jrbass: i created a persistant space on the USB when I formatted it
<escott> VadtecWk2, you may have to create the usb differently. The usb-creator-gtk has a checkbox to make the usb persistent or you can use unetbootin
<VadtecWk2> i used the windows tool for creating the USB drive
<sc30317> does anyone know why when I run a game in Ubuntu 11.10 my whole computer locks up, but every other time is fine?  I have 2 ati cards driving 3 monitors with xinerama, that may be the issue?
<VadtecWk2> and i created a 4G persistant file on it
<jrbass> i have a ubuntu thumb drive, and i use it all the time, install/update... i put a webserver on it so i can carry a webserver everywhere i go
<VadtecWk2> but when I tried to install programs while running fromt he USB, it wouldnt allow me to install anything
<versus_> is there any blender user?
<jclbrt> i havent used blender in awhile
<jclbrt> but shoot
<VadtecWk2> jrbass: when you use this thumb drive, does it ask you to give a password?
<withelm> hehe
<versus_> well, may be you know: Is it possible to use movie file as texture in Cycles???
<jrbass> VadtecWk2; nope
<jclbrt> versus_ i've applied movies as textures yes
<jclbrt> if thats what u are asking for
<VadtecWk2> jrbass: ok, so when you go to the software center, you are able to install without any issues....great, so what the heck is wrong with this usb drive i created
<versus_> ok man...But in Cycles???
<versus_> or just in blenderrender?
<mrpink57> sskalnik: I understand 4gb or more is fine.  But have some sort of swap some programs may look for it.  I have 4gb of ram and keep a 2gb swap just in case.
<jclbrt> blenderrender
<jclbrt> i'm not sure it had cycles when i used it last
<versus_> I can't find how to do that in cycles
<monny> who know a chanel where can help with pascal ?
<EvilResistance> monny:  you mean the language?
<versus_> anyway..thx for answer!
<jclbrt> versus_ I'd hope it could support it
<monny> yeah
<fbdystang> Hey all, anyone know where I can host my logo for email signatures? This would be for commercial use. Thanks!
<monny> EvilResistance yes
<EvilResistance> monny:  try ##Programming ?
<guntbert> !ot | fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrbass> VadtecWk2: not sure bud.
<fbdystang> guntbert: ah thanks
<VadtecWk2> jrbass: im gonna recreate this USB drive with 10.04LTS and see what happens, maybe 11.10 was being weird
<guntbert> monny: try #pascal (only 9 users...)
<jrbass> k
<patrick> alguem pode me ajudar
<VadtecWk2> thanks for the help everyone
<jrbass> what are you usin to create it? Universal Usb Installer?
<Guest51624> como faço para deixar ip fixo no meu ubuntu?
<VadtecWk2> jrbass: yes, 1.8.7.4
<monny> how to register in this mirc ?
<jrbass> k, that should work
<monny> how i can register my nick
<VadtecWk2> jrbass: yeah, i set the persistence size to 4089MB, so i know it has plenty of space to install what i want to install
<Guest51624> algum br ai?
<Guest51624> alguem do brasil que possa me ajudar...
<LemonAid> Does anyone know where NetworkManager stores the WPA keys?
<jrbass> monny: try #freenode
<Pici> !br | Guest51624
<ubottu> Guest51624: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bobalazs> is there any x guru to help me set up an extended monitor through xorg.conf ?
<guntbert> !register | monny
<ubottu> monny: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BluesKaj> !register | monny
<jclbrt> i wish i knew more blender actually :-(
<jclbrt> if i had some time i could figure it out lol
<patrick_> i need help
<monny> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<patrick_> have brazilian?
<dusf> i am getting an error at boot that ubuntu is unable to mount a partition where i store media, although when i log in i can mount it - how can i correct this please?
<jclbrt> dusf does it try to run an fsck?
<dusf> jclbrt: no i don't think so
<versus_> is there someone who knows, how to use movie in cycles?
<mattgyver> dusf, have you recently made any changes do your hard disk drives?
<dusf> jclbrt: the output is down the bottom of this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895795
<dusf> mattgyver: yes unfortunately. i ran chkdsk -l on window on my media ntfs partition, and formatted a 4gb gparted had problems with to fat32 so i could then reformat it to linux swap
<mattgyver> dusf, one thought could be to check the UUID's of the drives and the entries in /etc/fstab to check for any inconsistencies
<dusf> i was unable to log in, getting a grub rescue error
<telemoney> dusf: why would you want to run fsck?
<dusf> i can now log back in after re-installing grub
<dusf> but gparted sees my entire disk as unallocated space 300gb
<tjiggi_fo> patrick_, #ubuntu-br
<dusf> although i can navigate all the partitions in ubuntu
<jclbrt> dusf, is the partition encrypted at all?
<jclbrt> just out of curiosity
<dusf> i don't think so
<dusf> think i skipped that option
<dusf> telemoney: i ran chkdsk because gparted advised me to
<NightDog> What services has taken a early holiday when my ubuntu unity search thingy only gives med files and no programs?
<dusf> mattgyver: can you tell me how to check the uuid?
<mattgyver> dusf, sudo blkid <device>
<telemoney> idiot.
<patrick_>  
<patrick_> algum brazilian
<patrick_> ?
<dusf> telemoney: excuse me?
<telemoney> no i was talking to someone else of course.
<dusf> mattgyver: that command has no output, tried sda and sda1 sda2
<tjiggi_fo> !br | patrick_,
<ubottu> patrick_,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mattgyver> dusf, like; sudo /dev/sda1  ?
<dusf> mattgyver: no i was just putting in sda1 thanks. comparing now to fstab
<mattgyver> dusf, yeah if for some reason you were pointing to devices in /etc/fstab like /dev/sda1 specifically, it could have switched
<robin0800> dusf: if you have only one disk you don't need device
<mattgyver> I hae had that happen before and its a pain in the butt, if your already using UUID's then its unlikely the case
<dusf> only one disk 7/8 partitions
<meerkats> i need help with xsane:
<meerkats> Xsane sends the order to the scanner to scan, and it does so, it even creates a .jpg file in the directory I want, with different sizes depending on each page, but when I use any image viewer all I see is black background against a single white vertical line
<dusf> mattgyver: i don't have an /etc/fstab dir
<mattgyver> dusf, not a directory its a file
<jclbrt> infinite bandwidth my ass
<mattgyver> you could open it with like gedit, vi or just page it with less
<jclbrt> this is definitely NOT infinite
<mattgyver> as root of course
<mattgyver> If you want, you could pastebin the blkid info for all partitions and your /etc/fstab and I could take a peek too
<dusf> mattgyver: standby for pastebin
<mattgyver> dusf, np
<robin0800> dusf: well sudo blkid will work
<robin0800> dusf: fstab is a file
<mattgyver> jclbrt, maybe you have reached the end of infinity?
<dusf> mattgyver: robin0800 http://pastebin.com/LW6mqMrh
<razieliyo> hi
<jclbrt> mattgyver, how?
<mattgyver> jclbrt, dunno but if so be sure to document your findings
<razieliyo> I've just installed gnome-shell but it seems a little weird to me, what do you think about it?
<sskalnik> When I try to do a cp or mv in a Makefile, e.g., "mv rc.nslink $(DESTDIR)/etc/init.d/nslink", the autobuilding fails with "Not a directory".
<MeQuerSat> Anyone knows howto fix this? "quotatool: Error while detecting kernel quota version: No such file or directory"
<dusf> mattgyver: robin0800: DUMP is sda8 and the partition giving trouble
<mthiffau> Has anybody run into a problem upgrading to 11.10 where things will refuse to link with libpthread?
<mattgyver> dusf, im looking at it now lemme re-read your thread to make sure I totally follow the issue
<dusf> mattgyver: ty friend
<mattgyver> dusf, did you ever try to recreate the partition table with fdisk?
<dusf> mattgyver: i did not no
<dusf> mattgyver: GParted gives me the option to create a partition table but it warns all data will be lost
<mattgyver> dusf, yeah im not sure myself the safety of it.  I was thinking you could go in with fdisk and tell it to rewrite the table and see what happens but..
<mattgyver> because everything is on that main disk its a crapshoot and I dont want to put you in worse shape
<jon23d> can somebody help me get SSL set up for local virtual hosts?  I am having a lot of trouble getting it to work.
<jrbass> jon23d: it was a pain for me too
<dusf> mattgyver: yeah
<MahaVishnu> dusf$ what you trying to do ?
<ncuptea> Hello all, i'm new in this room. Plis teach me if wrong
<dusf> MahaVishnu: would you mind viewing the support thread? there's a lot i've done
<jon23d> jrbass: do you have a resource that you could recommend?
<dusf> MahaVishnu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895795
<ncuptea> any body from indonesia?
<dusf> MahaVishnu: i'm happy to at least be able to boot, i got a shock seeing the grub error earlier today
<mattgyver> hey dusf I just noticed something
<dusf> mattgyver: spit it
<mattgyver> make a backup of your /etc/fstab, and then change /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda8
<MahaVishnu> dusf$ did you try booting a livecd sudo grub-install /dev/sdx
<guntbert> ncuptea: welcome to the ubuntu support channel - please use it for technical support only
<jrbass> jon23d: i used this tut > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL
<dusf> MahaVishnu: yes, i did that a few hours ago - it's in the thread i linked you :)
<mattgyver> then either reboot or do a mount -a, a reboot would be best really so you can verify the message goes away
<MeQuerSat> So quotatool is borked for Ubuntu 11.10?
<ncuptea> oke guntbert
<dusf> mattgyver: bear with me
<mattgyver> I think it changed your /dev/sdaX numbers during the partitioning but we can get to fixing those to use UUID after this
<guntbert> ncuptea: if you just want to chat - join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mkjackson_mobile> hey folks, i'm having issues calling a shell script from a shell script
<ncuptea> oke, i'm understant
<MeQuerSat> mkjackson_mobile, post the script to pastebin
<mattgyver> dusf, basically its trying to mount /dev/sda5 which it thinks is an ntfs drive but is currently an ext3 partition
<mkjackson_mobile> can I just put in a line /path/to/script/script.sh?
<MeQuerSat> mkjackson_mobile, yes
<mkjackson_mobile> MeQuerSat: sorry, didn't see the reply until after I hit enter
<dusf> mattgyver: is that the 4gb one?
<jon23d> jrbass: but what if I want to use multiple named virtual hosts?
<mkjackson_mobile> MeQuerSat: kk, I'm gonna check
<mattgyver> dusf, it doesnt say but I can tell you that its an NTFS drive
<mattgyver> and dev/sda5 is not
<dusf> mattgyver: okay well sda8 is DUMP and ntfs
<ncuptea> ejactly i'm found trouble with openvpn server, device tunnel has see if i use "ifconfig" but other certificate has error if i check
<dusf> i corrected the file
<jrbass> jon23d: im guessing you would direct each vhost to a dif cert file
<mattgyver> okay, can you just humor me and paste your new file?
<dusf> mattgyver: but i don't know why it says # /home was on /dev/sda8 during installation
<dusf> well i guess i could have changed it at some point
<dusf> sure pastebin coming
<mattgyver> dusf, dont worry about /dev/sdaX at this point
<mattgyver> I think they are all screwed up tbh but we can sort this out
<bobalazs> can anybody help me set up xorg.conf?
<MeQuerSat> bobalazs, you dont need to probablty
<MeQuerSat> probably*
<bobalazs> MeQuerSat i need to set up the external monitor to proper resolution
<MeQuerSat> which vid. card do you have?
<OY1R> how do i recursively change the ownership of directories and their content ?
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ you could just use xrandr -s resolutionxresolution on the affected monitor.
<MeQuerSat> OY1R, "sudo chown user:group -R /path/"
<bobalazs> xrandr and by default the external is not recognized
<bobalazs> therefore i'd want to make a xconf manually
<OY1R> what's group ?
<dusf> mattgyver: http://pastebin.com/9qNpKStD file saved, say when to reboot
<OY1R> what group do i belong to ?
<MeQuerSat> OY1R, if you need to ask, I suggest you do this first "man chown"
<mattgyver> dusf, okay and the blkid stuff is just for reference at the top right, its not in the file?
<guntbert> !permissions | OY1R
<ubottu> OY1R: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ different cards. or the same card for both screens ?
<bobalazs> MeQuerSat neither nvidia nor intel or ati therefore those options don't work -its a via s3 chrome igp integrated
<dusf> mattgyver: the fdisk stuff? i added that for you
<MeQuerSat> bobalazs, I wouldn't know then, sorry
<mattgyver> dusf, thats what i thought cool thanks, reboot that jamalama
<ncuptea> file permission struktur : root--group--user
<dusf> mattgyver: brb
<dusf> ty
<mattgyver> np, ill be here
<ncuptea> corect me
<BadDesign> I'm trying to install Qt 4.8 SDK after I chmod u+x and I do ./Qt_SDK_Lin32_offline_v1_1_4_en.run it says bash: ./Qt_SDK_Lin32_offline_v1_1_4_en.run: No such file or directory (and yes I'm in the same directory as the file I'm trying to run) anyone knows what's the problem?
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu same card laptop internal connected to external hd monitor
<MeQuerSat> BadDesign, do "ls"
<BadDesign> MediaDoneRight: The file is there
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ intel chip or?
<MeQuerSat> see if the file is there, if it is, try "bash Qt_SDK_Lin32_offline_v1_1_4_en.run"
<BadDesign> MeQuerSat: the file is there
<BadDesign> tried that
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu via
<MeQuerSat> try "bash ./file"
<BadDesign> and it says  cannot execute binary file
<MeQuerSat> then you didnt set the execute flag properly
<MeQuerSat> "chmod +x ./file"
<escott> BadDesign, it could be that the error is coming from the *.run script. not your execution of it
<BadDesign> the file has rwxrwxr-x
<MeQuerSat> then I suggest you re-download the file
<bobalazs> A properly set up xorg.conf could override and set up both screens properly
<BadDesign> escott: ok, let me check on to see if there is md5sum to check against
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ http://pastebin.com/6SyFPM6z   that is mine, you can edit it to suit you if you have any questions let me know
<ncuptea> by the way webhtb free edition uplink konfiguration always not work, can explain?
<BadDesign> escott: MeQuerSat the file was corrupted I redownloaded and now it works, thx for your time
<DiamoNd93> #ubuntu-es
<dany> hi, huys , can u help me make my ubuntu 10.04 connect to wireless , my laptop is aspire 5733 , it's working fine with windows 7 , but with ubuntu not at all
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ you can use lspci to find the BUSID for your devices
<MahaVishnu> err drvice.
<ncuptea> dany : install wvdial
<dany> ncuptea, how i can do that
<ncuptea> debian? try apt-get install wvdial
<dusf> macgyver?
<mattgyver> si dusf
<dany> hi, huys , can u help me make my ubuntu 10.04 connect to wireless , my laptop is aspire 5733 , it's working fine with windows 7 , but with ubuntu not at all
<guntbert> !repeat | dany
<ubottu> dany: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mattgyver> dusf, any luck?
<dusf> mattgyver: sorry lol :) dude that worked - there was some message that flashed up for a second but so fast i couldn't read it
<mattgyver> dusf, sweet, were getting somewhere
<dusf> mattgyver: disk mounted automagically :)
<mattgyver> now what we need to do is assign it by UUID
<mattgyver> so the pointer doesnt get changed if you do any more partitioning in the future
<ncuptea> default file konfiguration scrip on /etc/wvdial.conf after install
<ncuptea> .
<mattgyver> Now, I had some questions about your other partitions but ill bug you over PM with that
<dusf> mattgyver: what will that do? also if you have time, can we look at gparted thinking the whole thing is unallocated after
<omid> can i install Synaptic and use it beside Ubuntu software center without them conflicting and causing problems ?
<almoxarife> omid: yes
<MeQuerSat> omid: Sure.
<MeQuerSat> omid: just don't run them at the same time.
<Zor> hey folks! I'm having trouble with a boot hanging at "mounting root filesystem". what can I do to figure out the cause?
<guntbert> omid: just not at the same time
<guntbert> meh
<dany> hi, huys , can u help me make my ubuntu 10.04 connect to wireless , my laptop is aspire 5733 , it's working fine with windows 7 , but with ubuntu not at all
<LovelyBacon> Is linuxmint server spotchat down?
<ibolmo> my ubuntu release is no longer supported.. and i'm gettting 404s for apt-gets
<ibolmo> is there anyway i can still use apt-get?
<guntbert> !eol | ibolmo
<ubottu> ibolmo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<LovelyBacon> Dont use unsupported distros
<ibolmo> yes i'm trying to reinstall with a new distro
<ibolmo> but i'm stuck until i can reinstall ssh
<MeQuerSat> guntbert, what to do if a default /etc/init.d script is borked?
<omid> thankyou guntbert  and almoxarife  and MeQuerSat
<guntbert> MeQuerSat: borked in what way?
<MeQuerSat> guntbert, installed "quota" and "quotatools", "sudo /etc/init.d/quota start" does nothing, but ".... stop" seems to work
<rarillo> Hi
<ibolmo> lsb_release -a the only way to know the ubuntu release i'm on?
<ibolmo> thre's some confusion.. i thought i was on lucid
<dany> hi guys, need to install wireless driver for my ubuntu 10.04
<MeQuerSat> dany, can you give us the output of "lspci | grep Network" ?
<mkanyicy> ibolmo, how can we help you?
<guntbert> MeQuerSat: no recent experience with quota here - at the moment there are several way to start/stop services,   1) /etc/init.d/......     2) sudo service quota start     3) sudo start  quota      (the confusion comes from the migration towards upstart)
<MeQuerSat> guntbert, thanks, but I actually knew that and I tried "sudo start quota" as well (its not upstart yet)
<guntbert> MeQuerSat: sorry, no help from me then - bed is calling :-)
<MeQuerSat> np :)
<dany> MeQuerSat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771625/
<ibolmo> mkanyicy, one sec. i think this is a slice problem prior to reaching you guys.
<espen_> hey
<MeQuerSat> dany:
<MeQuerSat> AR9485 support
<MeQuerSat> AR9485 is a cheaper version of the AR9285. Should consist of some initval updates and a few ath9k_hw changes. Goal is to get most code in synch for ath9k_hw through HAL unification principles.
<FloodBot1> MeQuerSat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeQuerSat> I guess it's not supported at the moment yet
<ibolmo> ok so i'm on karmic (9.x) is there any way to install via apt-get, ssh? my ssh seems to be broken
<iceroot> !eol | ibolmo
<ubottu> ibolmo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> ibolmo: and yes
<ibolmo> yep i know of EOL and I'm trying to reinstall, but i need to move my data out. but scp is broken
<MeQuerSat> ibolmo, if you really don't wanna upgrade you can always google "ubuntu packages" (first hit) and search the desired package for your release there
<eo-helios> Two sound cards volume level question. The volume is reset to 100% after a powerdown?
<eo-helios> Any suggestion?
<omid> PLEASE HELP
<omid> i installed a software and i didnt noticed that its going to remove some of my software
<omid> here is the output : http://paste.kde.org/159692/86360132/
<omid> i want to revert changes
<omid> and change everything back
<omid> what should i do
<FloodBot1> omid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeQuerSat> omid, maybe read next time you press enter?
<MeQuerSat> you can also just reinstall them via "sudo apt-get install <your_packages>"
<omid> MeQuerSat,  is there a way to change them back ?
<MeQuerSat> not really
<omid> i mean install everything which is removed in the last command
<ibolmo> i'll try that MeQuerSat
<MeQuerSat> yes, by doing "sudo apt-get install <package1> <package2>"
<kenjcalgary> hello
<ibolmo> MeQuerSat well yes, i'm trying to install ssh
<omid> thank you
<MeQuerSat> ibolmo, did you do as I said?
<ibolmo> but i get: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/ssh_5.1p1-6ubuntu2_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.
<ibolmo> 189.92.183 80]
<malibu> Does anyone know a way to register a new URI scheme in ubuntu?
<kenjcalgary> need some info for tech support cost for home desk top through canonical as indicated 89 pounds
<eHAPPY> thats correct
<sumosu> i have a notebook without HDD. Boot hangs for 1 minute saying "ata1:link to slow to respond" and "SRST error". how could i fix this? i'd like to adjust the timeout, disable the probing or the ata altogether
<alishah> hi i am trying to install ubuntu 11.10 from live cd and i get an alert box telling me to unmount a disk . i tried unmounting a disk and it gives me this error "unmount: /media/games is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<alishah> what should i do
<alishah> plz help
<kenjcalgary> I beleive $105 is indicated for basic tech support for business desk top
<MeQuerSat> ibolmo, try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/ssh_4.7p1-8ubuntu3_all.deb
<alishah> what the password for root user on live cd and how can i unmount a disk from terminal.
<MeQuerSat> alishah, there is no password
<DiamoNd93> #ubuntu-es
<MeQuerSat> you can unmount something with "sudo umount /mount/point"
<MeQuerSat> and replace /mount/point with the actual mount point
<aj00200> How can I backup my password keyrings?
<alishah> MeQuerSat: Thank you very much
<kill> ...
<ibolmo> MeQuerSat i figured it didn't properly install since i had a previous version
<ibolmo> so i sudo apt-get remove to clear out any traces of ssh stuff openssh-server and client
<MeQuerSat> good :)
<ibolmo> now that i'm doing wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-client_4.7p1-8ubuntu3_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i openssh*
<bobalazs> can someone check out the xorg.conf i written?
<ibolmo> getting: error: no alternatives for ...
<ibolmo> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for rsh.
<tables> i'm trying to install printer drivers on ubuntu and i think mine uses hplip
<ibolmo> rsh, rlogin, and rcp
<tables> how would i install this?
<tables> so i can start printing anything, like webpages
<MeQuerSat> tables: "sudo apt-get install hplip" ?
<somsip> tables: it's a package, so through software manager or apt-get install hplip
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I'm using CompizConfig and trying to find the option for setting the number of virtual desktops, but I can't find it... can anyone point me to where it is?
<tables> i have hplip installed and i'm not sure how to use it
<tables> do i need the hplip toolbox as well?  i'm  basically trying to install a network printer
<edbian> Is there anyway to diff two .docx files in linux?
<somsip> tables: maybe this will help - it's for 11.04 but may offer some guidance http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/setup-network-printers-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<MeQuerSat> edbian, docx is basically a doc file wrapped in a zip
<MeQuerSat> edbian, unzip and then diff?
<edbian> MeQuerSat: I'll try that...
<edbian> (can you diff two docs?)
<alsoeric> I want to replace libre office with open openoffice
<alsoeric> pointers to process?
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric, they are the same
<alsoeric> no. there are not
<edbian> MeQuerSat: there is much more than a .doc in there
<somsip> edbian: this refers to spreadsheets but has suggestions for other formats in the body http://stackoverflow.com/questions/114698/how-do-i-diff-two-spreadsheets
<edbian> mmm
<alsoeric> I spent an hour last night wrestling with bullet lists and formatting
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric, why would you wanna replace them anyway?
<alsoeric> never failed me in oo
<mattswe> heyo!
<mattswe> can anybody answer a question about upstart?
<MonkeyDust> alsoeric  isnt that a bit drastic
<somsip> !anyone | mattswe
<ubottu> mattswe: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alsoeric> 3 things are pushing me back to win7:  flash, oo/li office, skype
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric, I think you can just install "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org"
<edbian> openoffice writer offers a 'compare' in the file menu that works great
<bubbles|> aptitude tells me libapache2-mod-php5 conflicts with libapache2-mod-php5filter - how could i install those in the first place if they conflict?
<mattswe> I'm have an upstart task that I would like to run after all pre-boot processes, is there a condition for that?
<MeQuerSat> flash is fully supported on Linux, just like oo/li office and skype
<alsoeric> not so much on flash
<mattswe> somsip: yeah.. my bad
<alsoeric> I've tried 304 solutions all end with a power cycle reboot
<sanderlt> Heyo everybody! i need to get to whole bash terminal from gdm.. any suggestions?
<alsoeric> sb 3-4 solutions
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric, I have yet to encounter a situation in which flash failed
<alsoeric> hulu
<alsoeric> youtube
<MeQuerSat> youtube works fine
<alsoeric> buzzword
<alsoeric> facebook games
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric, you on the 64bit version?
<alsoeric> yes
<MeQuerSat> I think I know the problem
<alsoeric> cool
<alsoeric> would love a solution
<MeQuerSat> you need to get the "adobe-flashplugin" package
<bullgard6> sanderlt: Do you speak about gnome-terminal?
<shovell> #winehq
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric$ lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark' pastebin.com that
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric, you can install it with "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<alsoeric> MeQuerSat, let me check
<MonkeyDust> or flash-plugin-installer
<MeQuerSat> MonkeyDust, nope not that one
<somsip> mattswe: you looked at the 'start on' directive as implied here? http://serverfault.com/questions/117584/upstart-scripts-run-a-task-after-networking-goes-up
<sanderlt> bullgard6: yep
<MonkeyDust> MeQuerSat  ?
<MeQuerSat> MonkeyDust, that one doesnt use the native 64bit version
<MonkeyDust> hmmm
<MeQuerSat> it just wraps the 32bit version in using nspluginwrapper
<MeQuerSat> the native version works much better here
<sanderlt> bullgard6: or just in terminal, without Xserver
<deforol> Hi all
<rodayo> How do programs get their icon to appear in the over-head task bar? Tomboy notes for example...
<MeQuerSat> ubuntu-restricted-extras still use flash-plugin-installer, which is why many people are complaining about shitty flash performance
<alsoeric> MeQuerSat, http://pastebin.com/ScCh3L8G
<bullgard6> sanderlt: Just install the gnome-terminal package if you  are in GNOME.
<skegeek> The GRUB boot menu displays too far left, but splash shows up correctly. How do you fix this?
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric, remove the flashplugin-downloader:i386
<somsip> rodayo: maybe this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/19846/adding-icon-to-the-system-tray-notification-area
 * MonkeyDust switches intaller with adobe
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric,  install adobe-flashplugin and adobe-flash-properties-gtk, then restart firefox
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric$ sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-downloader:i386
<deforol> what channek for russian users?
<somsip> !ru | deforol
<ubottu> deforol: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MonkeyDust> !ru| deforol
<MahaVishnu> MeQuerSat$ he already has them installed
<deforol> !ru|
<sanderlt> bullgard6: it can give me to select terminal form login menu?
<deforol> !ru
<somsip> deforol: /join #ubuntu-ru
<bullgard6> sanderlt: If you are in a virtual console, what is your problem with  bash?
<sanderlt> ru is not exist
<alsoeric> MahaVishnu, dpkg, not apt-get/
<deforol> bullgard6: thanks
<alsoeric> MahaVishnu, dpkg, not apt-get?
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric$ yea dpkg is fine
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric$ then do a sudo dpkg update flash
<rodayo> somsip: awesome! lots of different library names thrown around, this is perfect. thakns
<deforol> How I can install ubuntu on my netbook?
<somsip> rodayo: np
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric$ should say... update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so to provide /usr/lib/iceape/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so (iceape-flashplugin) in auto mode.
<sanderlt> bullgard6:i want to choose on login screen to login just to bash terminal, some times i dont need any shells like unity or gnome
<dusf_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MeQuerSat> sanderlt, all you need to do then is press Control+Alt+F1 or F2,F3,F4
<bullgard6> sanderlt: I do not understand your question: "it can give me to select terminal form login menu?" very well. Say it in other words, please.
<tables> how could i connect to a wireless hp printer on ubuntu?
<tables> i'm not saying through the network, but it's a wireless printer
<somsip> tables: did you check the website I posted earlier for you?
<tables> yea it shows how to connect to a network printer
<tables> but i'm not sure if it's directions for wifi
<tables> because the printer isn't connected to my network
<alsoeric> MahaVishnu, from eariler I wsa told :  install adobe-flashplugin and adobe-flash-properties-gtk,
<tables> but says it has wifi
<alsoeric> still valid?
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric, yes
<tables> and another computer on my network is set up to use the wifi th eprinter has
<EvilResistance> tables:  your wifi printer needs to be connected to a wifi netowrk in order to use wireless network print
<tables> hmm
<tables> oh
<somsip> tables: maybe worth looking at the cups interface https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanonPrintersCanonMP620
<bullgard6> sanderlt: In those cases simply press Ctrl+Alt+F1, and you can login on a virtuel terminal.
<diverdude> What is the httpd binary renamed to in ubuntu?
<diverdude> and where is it located?
<bullgard6> s/virtuel/virtual/
<tables> ok, thx, i thought the printer wasn't connected to network for some reason
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric$ according to the pastebin I told you to make you already have them
<MeQuerSat> diverdude, what server backend? (apache/lighttpd)
<diverdude> MeQuerSat,  apache2
<sc30317> does anyone know why when I run a game in Ubuntu 11.10 my whole computer locks up, but every other time is fine?  I have 2 ati cards driving 3 monitors with xinerama, that may be the issue?
<alsoeric> MahaVishnu, what next
<codepal> how might I rebuild the gnome menu in ubuntu 10.04?
<MeQuerSat> diverdude, do you have GUI access or only command line?
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric$ did you do both commands I told you?
<sanderlt> bullgard6: sorry, for my English, but anyway if I do like you say, X server will be still open
<rarillo> diverdude
<tables> no the wifi printer is not connected to my network
<diverdude> MeQuerSat, i have gui access to ubuntu
<tables> it's just wifi
<MeQuerSat> diverdude, you can open synaptic, right click the apache2 package and see the list "Installed files"
<rarillo> whereis httpd
<rarillo> write this in terminal
<diverdude> MeQuerSat, how do i do it in commandline?
<brightspark> sc30317, I wouldn't assume that's the problem, but you could check- disable one card/unplug some monitors and see if it gets better.
<tables> EvilResistance, are you 100% about wifi printer has to be connected to my network to print?
<MeQuerSat> diverdude, what rarillo mentioned would be good
<rarillo> whereis httpd, diverdude
<tables> EvilResistance, nevermind, i'm dumb, yea it does
<EvilResistance> tables:  yeah i'm 1000% sure
<diverdude> rarillo, no its not called httpd on ubuntu
<EvilResistance> i've set up wifi printers for office networks too :P
<diverdude> its called something else i think
<rarillo> yes
<rarillo> it is
<EvilResistance> rarillo:  its called apache2 on ubuntu
<rarillo> in my ubuntu its httpd xD
<bullgard6> diverdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<rarillo> anyway, whereis apache2
<bobalazs> hey ya guys how can i edit xorg.conf from root shell? or remove it?
<rarillo> it will give you the path
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ your back! lol
<somsip> diverdude: /usr/sbin/apache2 ?
<sanderlt> bullgard6: thanks anyway..
<rarillo> bobalazs, vim /path/to/xorg.conf
<bobalazs> yeah i cant boot x
<rarillo> Or nano
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ why not?
<YeeP> has anyone tried installing reactOS on virtualbox 4.1.6r74713, in ubuntu 11.10? It keeps crashing right at start of install. reactos people telling me it is because the virtualbox version an it's "VT-x" issues...
<bullgard6> sanderlt: Yes, in that case the X server is still on. You can switch it off if you like.
<bobalazs> got a blank screen- and i thought i did everything right
<MeQuerSat> bobalazs, you can edit it by running "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ you can also pastebin that file so we can all take a look
<diverdude> somsip, i dont think thats httpd
<MeQuerSat> bobalazs, from a root shell, you can remove "sudo"
<bobalazs> rarillo vim is not installed alternative?:
<MeQuerSat> bobalazs, id suggest you try "nano" first, vim is complicated :o
<bobalazs> nano worked great
<bobalazs> thanks
<sanderlt> bullgard6: it possible to kill x from another terminal?
<bobalazs> i dont have to add inputdevice and so on for sections do i?
<rarillo> i just know how to edit xorg.conf, but i never did it
<brightspark> sanderlt, run "sudo service gdm stop" I think.
<MeQuerSat> sanderlt, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ I don't *think* you do
<MeQuerSat> sanderlt, brightsparks solution is nicer
<bobalazs> ideal horizsync and vertrefresh for a 21 inch led monitor is?
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ find out by doing cvt 1024 768 or something
<alsoeric_> bak
<somsip> diverdude: so what are you trying to find? a file called httpd that's installed as part of the apache2 package?
<alsoeric_> bak
<alsoeric_> yet another flash lokup
<sanderlt> bullgard6: cheers buddy.. good night
<bullgard6> sanderlt: Try xkill.
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu what command gives the boardname and BusID?
<sanderlt> is not working in ububu
<MeQuerSat> bullgard6, that wont work for what he wants
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ do lspci | grep vga
<alsoeric_> took 10 seconds of video to freeze the system needed power cycle to bring it back
<mattswe> somsip: thanks, that helped!
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ or just lspci and search for the vga line
<sanderlt> CHEERS EVERYONE!!!
<somsip> mattswe: I don't remember what it was, but you're welcome
<the^user> is there some on that have a hdi dune max
<mattswe> :}
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu Error writing xorg.conf: Read-only file system .... solution?
<alsoeric_> every so often I an do somehting an xorg server is at 100%cpy
<bullgard6> MeQuerSat: Why don't you help him if you know better?
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ use sudo ?
<sc30317> brightspark, thanks
<bobalazs> ya
<MeQuerSat> bullgard6, I already did ;)
<sc30317> do you think it would more likely be the cards or the xinerama
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu yes
<MeQuerSat> sc30317, to be honest: with AMD, its probably both
<RyuGuns> hELLO
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu you dont need that anyways at root shell
<MahaVishnu> I didnt know you were in root shell
<RyuGuns> ...Sorry, anyway, my printer is not printing anything.
<sc30317> MeQuerSat, yea :\
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ is your / mounted rw ?
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu i cant load X :/
<RyuGuns> Ubuntu just gives a notice about low ink, but all the windows machines print it anyway...
<MeQuerSat> bobalazs, to start X, you executed "startx" ?
<RyuGuns> How can I get ubuntu to just print it anyway?
<aaron_> hello there i have a laptop hp 620 my sound card the sound output is creating is very low, volume in windows it sounds much better than now.
<n00b> plz I have installed ubuntu today and applied all updates but when i boot my system freezes and it works after about 30 seconds pause using 11.10 and dmesg have this error init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1419) terminated with status 1
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu how can i check? MeQuerSat yes
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ check with command mount
<bobalazs> i have no network
<MeQuerSat> aaron_, you can execute "alsamixer" from the Terminal and turn up several options there
<aaron_> MeQuerSat, there already up 100 %
<alsoeric_> MahaVishnu, MeQuerSat  any other ideas for making flash work?
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric_$ it just doesn't work ?
<aaron_> but the funny thing is when i'm playing a song with audacious and youtube and then youtube does not create no sound back so that's odd.
<alsoeric_> MahaVishnu, MeQuerSat  100k 10 se to lockup
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<alsoeric_> MahaVishnu, MeQuerSat  took  10 sec to lockup
<MeQuerSat> which version does it display?
<alsoeric_> not sure
<alsoeric_> how tell?
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<MeQuerSat> aaron_, thats because audacious probably takes control over the whole soundsystem
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, cant you view that apge?
<MeQuerSat> page*
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ then you should be able to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MahaVishnu> bobalazs$ to help you I NEED to see that file.
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu meh. how can i remove it?
<MeQuerSat> ...
<MahaVishnu> dude
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, no.  hulu video locks before you can do anything
<MahaVishnu> do you want me to help you or not.
<dany> hi guys need help to connect my ubuntu 10.04 with the wireless
<Si2100> dany, whats your wireless card?
<bobalazs> MahaVishnu i will send that file once i get into x
<dany> Si2100, how do i know it
<Si2100> er.. 2 secs
<brightspark> dany, lspci
<MeQuerSat> Its an AR9485
<brightspark> ^run that in the terminal
<Si2100> thanks brightspark
<n00b> what is  this error mean in dmesg init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1419) terminated with status 1
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, I've noticed xorg runs at 100% sometimes and I'm running dual monitor and nvida
<MeQuerSat> Si2100, I helped him some time ago, he has an Atheros AR9485
<Si2100> Okie
<MeQuerSat> Si2100, but I couldnt find if its supposed to be supported or not
<Emiru> how do I permanently disable the screen saver ?
<dany> Si2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771692/
<MahaVishnu> Emiru$ where the screen goes blank or an actual screen saver ?
<labcoattech> hi all
<FreezingCold> Hi, I'm trying to backup my computer through SSH and I want to pipe it
<dany> brightspark, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771692/
<Emiru> MahaVishnu: When it goes black
<chamunks> Does anyone know if fglrx is anywhere near compatible with gnome3 yet?
<MeQuerSat> FreezingCold, for backing up remotely, I suggest using rsync
<chamunks> Ati apparently promised a fix by the end of november.
<Si2100> dany, try thus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5703118&postcount=3
<MahaVishnu> Emiru$ gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the monitor section remove Option        "DPMS"   then sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart and it will take  you back to login screen. it should not black after that. *might require a reboot but I donot believe so*
<FreezingCold> MeQuerSat: I don't have rsync, I only have SSH open and I'm not allowed to open anything else, work policy
<Emiru> MahaVishnu: Thanks a lot mate, appreciate it :)
<MeQuerSat> Si2100, wrong wifi card?
<chamunks> Who knew that even if AMD bought ATI they still wouldn't improve their driver releases at all.
<MahaVishnu> Emiru$ no problem.
<bobalazs> so then, how do i go about removing xorg.conf if the file system is said to be read-only when it isin fact  mounted
<MeQuerSat> FreezingCold, wow, that sucks
<Relondo> Hey, everyone. My Ubuntu won't boot-I've got it installed, and supposedly my computer should default to Ubuntu, but it just boots straight to Windows XP with no menus.
<FreezingCold> MeQuerSat: Yeah, I know there must be some way I can pipe it through with cat and tar
<Si2100> MrQuerSat, would it hurt to try it ?
<kasad> hey guys, how can i disable sleep from command line (i have server installed so no gui), my plesk install fails because comp goes to sleep
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ boot an ubuntu live cd and do a sudo grub-install on /dev/sda make sure you do it on the root of the drive not a partition like /dev/sda1
<MeQuerSat> FreezingCold, it could
<MeQuerSat> I meant that for Si2100  ^
<dany> Si2100, i don't understand this documentation
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, Hold on. Too much tech-speak there. I understand what the grub is, but sudo-grub?
<harry_> I'm using linux mint 11 but for some reason haven't been able to connect to the linux mint x-chat server all evening. Any ideas?
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ you prefix the command with sudo cause you need root access to do sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<MeQuerSat> FreezingCold, cant just login via FileZilla ssh and copy the files?
<mneptok> FreezingCold: rsync works over ssh
<Si2100> dany, i think its saying you need to get this " madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6" driver for your wirelesscard to work
<kasad> how to disable sleep from command line, anyone?
<FreezingCold> MeQuerSat: No, that's scp
<amine> bonsoir a tous
<dany> Si2100, can you guid me to how doing that
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, I'm not doing this through command line.
<FreezingCold> mneptok: Wait, how does rsync work?
<Si2100> dany, Yeah ill try
<MeQuerSat> Si2100, that a different Atheros card, it wont work...
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ well that *IS* what you need to do brother.
<MahaVishnu> open a virtual terminal
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, Oh. I don't know how.
<MahaVishnu> ctrl+t ?
<dany> Si2100, thanks , tell me what to do , i will follow your steps
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, I'm new to this.
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ no problem :-)
<mneptok> FreezingCold: rsync syncs data. it can be incremental, mirrored, etc etc. it can use different transport protocols, ssh being one of them.
<Si2100> MeQuersat, would the driver work for it thought
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, Hold on, BRB.
<dusf_> is there a way to check from terminal if a drive is logical or primary? gparted is not an option
<brightspark> kasad, see this url, you should be able to adapt it to a non-gui editor:
<dusf_> perhaps something like fdisk?
<mneptok> FreezingCold: in fact, scp uses ssh as a transport protocol, too. so scp works over ssh.
<brightspark> http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/
<amine> bonne surfffffffffffffff a tous
<kasad> brightspark: thanks
<FreezingCold> mneptok: It's like a router with nothing but the basics, and it rejects scp for some reason
<dany> Si2100, i can install teamviewer if it working for ubuntu and give u access
<MeQuerSat> Si2100, I would take the simple way and install "wicd"
<Si2100> dany, an just looking at Google, and reading teh somethink
<MeQuerSat> see if that enables the wifi-card to be utilized
<Si2100> yeah
<Si2100> try it then
<MahaVishnu> dany$ what is wrong with your wifi card man ??
<mneptok> FreezingCold: scp uses ssh and its port (22). you may not have the ability to form interactive sessions.
<FreezingCold> mneptok: it says "sh scp not found" or something like that
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, Actually, I need to go for about twenty minutes.
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, Will you probably be on then?
<MahaVishnu> nah im gonna go eat dinner at 6:30
<dany> MahaVishnu, i don't know , it's just not working in ubuntu 10.04 , but it's fine with windows 7
<mneptok> FreezingCold: on a Linux machine?
<dany> MahaVishnu, can u help on that plz
<MahaVishnu> ill be back later after that probably
<Si2100> dany, have you checked the aditional drivers /
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, Alright, thanks. I'm sure someone else can help too :)
<WaraudonX> I want to flush the route table on a Ubuntu Server acting as a gateway, but I don't want it to remove the routing table for the network interfaces. Possible?
<MahaVishnu> dany$ can you describe just not working? what have you tried? I heard someone said its an atheros card
<dany> MahaVishnu, i have no idea how to do that (New with linux)
<MeQuerSat> dany, how do you mean it "doesnt work", can you view any wifi routers nearby?
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat,  MahaVishnu:  thanks for the help. I'll assume that flash is not a viable option for me at this time
<Si2100> Yeah, mahavishnu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771692/
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric_$ I don't see why not. is it just not showing ANY flash ??
<Si2100> thats what he gave me
<dany> MahaVishnu, no there is no wifi detected , i don't know if it's atheros or something else
<Gary_B> whats the easiest way to get debug symbols?
<brightspark> dany, do you know whether you have the drivers installed for your wireless card?
<alsoeric_> MahaVishnu, flash *locks* my system
<rarillo> Bye
<brightspark> dany, on a new install these drivers are often not included by default
<MahaVishnu> dany$ can you pastebin for me. lsmod | grep ath5k and sudo lshw -C network
<MeQuerSat> Its an Atheros AR9485, I think its supported by athk9
<dany> MahaVishnu, no i have no idea abt that
<dany> MahaVishnu, okay
<MahaVishnu> dany
<MahaVishnu> lsmod | grep ath
<alsoeric_> MahaVishnu, I can not recover without pulling power
<mneptok> alsoeric_: how was Flash installed?
<MeQuerSat> MahaVishnu, its an AR9485 ;)
<DolGuldur> byes
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric_$ what are your specs?? old machine?? you have flash installed.
<Si2100> dany, have you checked to see if the aditional drivers have got a driver for it ?
<Gary_B> i seem to need symbols for libdl.so.2  libc.so.6 d-linux.so.2
<alsoeric_> mneptok, first vis stock process.  really was not paying attentiond
<MeQuerSat> MahaVishnu, Im just not sure if the AR9485 is supported by ath9k at the moment
<mneptok> alsoeric_: on AMD64 or i686?
<MahaVishnu> mneptok$ for alsoeric_  http://pastebin.com/ScCh3L8G
<alsoeric_> MahaVishnu, then  I took the ubuntu forum advice and used flash-fix
<dany> MahaVishnu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771698/
<MahaVishnu> I told him to purge the i386 one and do a dpkg update adobe-flashplugin
<dany> Si2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771698/
<Si2100> Mahavishnu: product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<labcoattech> is it possible to change the grub bootloader to something that is GUI
<MahaVishnu> Si2100$ yea. I saw
<skegeek> Where can I find settings telling GRUB menu to align correctly?
<Si2100> =)
<MahaVishnu> dany$ is it blank for lsmod | grep ath9k
<MeQuerSat> Si2100, yeah, what I said about an hour ago xD
<mneptok> alsoeric_ / MahaVishnu: last i knew the native AMD64 Flash plugin was not in the repos. instead you got the i686 Flash plugin, and nspluginwrapper. ugh.
<Si2100> labcoattech: have a look for super-boot-manager on google
<labcoattech> thanks
<alsoeric_> when all options failed, a friend suggested a package that used nspluginwrapper
<MahaVishnu> mneptok$ adobe-flashplugin *is* native 64bit
<dany> MahaVishnu, yes
<DolGuldur> byes
<MeQuerSat> mneptok, adobe-flashplugin is native 64bit, flashplugin-installer is the wrapper setup
<MahaVishnu> people get the i386 version by doing installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MeQuerSat> ^
<rar> bye byes
<dany> MahaVishnu, it's just as you saw , nothing show up with the first cmd
<MahaVishnu> happened to me and I didn't know till I came here to help someone else
<conntrack> haha
<sumosu> i have a notebook without HDD. Boot hangs for 1 minute saying "ata1:link to slow to respond" and "SRST error". how could i fix this? i'd like to adjust the timeout, disable the probing or the ata altogether
<conntrack> Like I didn't notice
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, MahaVishnu  the dpkg update option.  I wonder if I did  that
<Si2100> or you could just go to adobe website and download it ??
<MahaVishnu> alsoeric_$ lsmod | grep ath is different from lsmod | grep ath5k
<alsoeric_> sudo dpkg update adobe-flashplugin
<alsoeric_> dpkg: error: need an action option
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, you need to use apt-get
<MeQuerSat> "dpkg" has different options
<MahaVishnu> sry lol
<MahaVishnu> sudo dpkg-update adobe-flashplugin
<MeQuerSat> that would be it
<MahaVishnu> I try to go too fast some times.
<Si2100> i do that =)
<MahaVishnu> or you can just do 'flash'
<MahaVishnu> that also works for me
<dany> MahaVishnu, what i have to do ?
<kasad> no luck, can't disable sleep from cmdline
<kasad> anyone else have some ideas? it's really annoying me
<alsoeric_> no dpkg-update
<MahaVishnu> dany$ well, did you install the propreitary drivers in the app. for your atheros? cause lshw is showing no driver/module loaded for your wireless card
<kasad> (i don't have any gui installed btw)
<MahaVishnu> kasad$ sleep like a black screen?
<ImTheDude> pacistan
<kasad> MahaVishnu yes
<Si2100> mahavishnu, therefore it woundnt work... xD
<kasad> MahaVishnu it borks my plesk setup
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, did you already do "sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin:i386" ?
<MahaVishnu> kasad$ remove option "DPMS" from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dany> MahaVishnu, how to install it ?
<ImTheDude> oops
<alsoeric_> yes
<MahaVishnu> Si2100$ indeed
<Si2100> xD
<Si2100> dany, check if theres anything in the hardware drivers,
<MeQuerSat> dany, search for "driver" and click on the program called "Additional Drivers"
<MahaVishnu> yea meng
<MahaVishnu> ^
<OerHeks> kasad, Ensure that all Powermanagement Settings in your machine's BIOS are disabled.
<kasad> MahaVishnu: i don't have xorg.conf, no gui installed
<brightspark> kasad, is it screenblank or suspend you are having trouble with (does it stop the hard disk & fans or just turn off the monitor)
<kasad> MahaVishnu: it's fresh install and i have only sshd installed atm, no xwindos
<kasad> brightspark: yeah it's suspend it's a laptop
<MahaVishnu> oh its suspend
<MahaVishnu> idk then..
<lnx_1> Does anyone have experience setting up Mutt? more specifically the .fetchmailrc file?
<kasad> brightspark: it's a laptop which i am going to turn into new test server because old one is like really old
<kasad> brightspark: and this old laptop saves me one UPS :P
<MeQuerSat> laptop as server :S
<Si2100> sounds funny ?
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, yes, I did the remove and adobe-flashplugins are up to date
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, did you also restart firefox?
<dany> MahaVishnu, where to search
<alsoeric_> yes
<kasad> MeQuerSat: it's fine for my needs it's only a test server
<Si2100> dany, you need to go to System > perfrances > aditions drive or Aditions hardware or Hardware dirvers
<kasad> MeQuerSat: it has better hardware then my current test server which served me well for years
<Si2100> i forget..
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, type this in Firefox: about:plugins
<MeQuerSat> and check for flash
<MahaVishnu> gtg dinner time bbl
<Si2100> Cyaa
<MeQuerSat> cya MahaVishnu
<kasad> OerHeks: i did check the bios first, thanks for the tip tho
<MeQuerSat> kasad, "sudo nano /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy"
<MeQuerSat> then search for "<allow_active>yes</allow_active>"
<MeQuerSat> change it to "no"
<jrib1> lnx_1: you should just ask your real question
<dany> Si2100, sys>admi>hardware drivers
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, found shockwave-flash
<Si2100> yea
<kasad> MeQuerSat: thanks, lemme try it
<Si2100> dany, Yeah and let it search and tell me what comes up
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, which version?
<kasad> gotcha, brb
<alsoeric_> Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, thats the correct version, it should work
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, if you really wanna be sure, you can try a reboot and see again
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, I know.  could it be a side effect of my video setup?
<dany> Si2100,  there is no option for search , but there is message in french , i can tell what does it mean in english "there no hardware driver in use in the system
<MeQuerSat> alsoeric_, big chance it is
<kasad> MeQuerSat: i don't have polkit-1 folder
<Si2100> dany, hmmm that means that Ubuntu ant liking it, so we must turn to google
<Si2100> unless anyone else can help
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, :-)  marvee
<kasad> MeQuerSat: im looking for policy elsewhere atm
<brightspark> kasad, sounds like this guy had a similar problem: http://serverfault.com/questions/321499/how-to-disable-all-power-management-in-ubuntu-for-a-server-netbook
<MeQuerSat> kasad, do a "ls /usr/share" and check if its maybe called a little differently
<dany> Si2100, i can install teamviewer and let u check that with yrself , I really new with ubuntu
<kasad> brightspark: thanks again gonna check it out
<dany> Si2100, my ubuntu in french so tell me how i can change it to english if that possibble
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, latitude d830, intel cpu, nvidia chipset, dual monitor
<Si2100> dany, yeah what we really need is the driver for it
<FreezingCold> I tried google'ing this but I'm a little confused....  I want to use rsync with a ssh comand (let's say "ssh -l freezingcold 333.333.333.333") to copy over a dir on the server named /myfiles to my local machine on a dir called /thisismyfiles.  How can I do that with rsync?
<Si2100> dany, so we need to make sure that ur wireless card is supported
<kasad> MeQuerSat: nothing remotely similar only folder that starts with po i spopularity-contest wtf
<konaya> Dang
<dany> Si2100, yes thanks , how we can do that ?
<kasad> i think that link from brightspark will help, reading now
<konaya> The SOPA hearing moves about as quickly as a bug on launchpad
<Si2100> dany, try and find the driver ?
<Si2100> dany, check Ubuntu forums and google
<Si2100> dany. i started with  " Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 ubuntu wireless "
<MeQuerSat> dany: I actually found the solution
<Si2100> dany, and had a look for that
<dany> Si2100, ok thanks , but i  did that before with no result
<MeQuerSat> dany: you need to do this:
<MeQuerSat> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<Si2100> dany, okie
<dany> MeQuerSat, can u go ahead plz
<MeQuerSat> then: wget http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-3-stable/v3.2/compat-wireless-3.2-rc1-1.tar.bz2
<MeQuerSat> tar jxvf compat-wireless-3.2-rc1-1.tar.bz2
<MeQuerSat> cd compat-wire*
<MeQuerSat> did you get that?
<Si2100> extract and install from terminal ?>
<MeQuerSat> yeah
<Si2100> =)
<kasad> brightspark, MeQuerSat : ok now we are getting somewhere, i have to install acpi-support first :P
<alishah> hi when i run 'sudo apt-get install php5-fpm' in terminal i get this error 'package not found'
<alishah> even if i do '
<alishah> apt-get install php5 '
<kasad> brightspark, MeQuerSat : hopefully this will do the trick, thanks again guys, will get back to ya
<alishah> i get error 'package not found'
<Firefishe> I'm using Oneiric/11.10.  Every time I log in, a nautilus window opens.  I want to stop this effect, but it happens, no matter what desktop I am using.
<MeQuerSat> alishah, did you do "sudo apt-get update" first?
<brightspark> good luck kasad
<dany> MeQuerSat, still downloading
<MeQuerSat> dany, can you do a "uname -a" and show us?
<MeQuerSat> Im off to bed now, Si2100 you can help dany with this if you want to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857808&page=7
<MeQuerSat> its post #63
<Si2100> MeQuersat; Sure nite
<MeQuerSat> just replace 2.6 by 3.0 if dany has kernel 3.0
<MeQuerSat> :)
<iceroot> i am searching for a way for removing all conffiles for packages matching "dpkg -l | grep ^rc" so something like "sudo apt-get remove --purge foobar" but that is telling me that the package is not installed
<Si2100> Okie
<Si2100> ill try xD
<Si2100> Cyaaa
<Si2100> dany ?
<iceroot> ah, sudo apt-get purge instead of remove --purge
<dany> Si2100, thanks , the download will be done in 1 minute
<Si2100> Okie
<dany> Si2100, MeQuerSat told me to download this wget http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-3-stable/v3.2/compat-wireless-3.2-rc1-1.tar.bz2
<alsoeric_> MeQuerSat, if you still have the energy to tackle a video problem  latitude d830, intel cpu, nvidia chipset, dual monitor
<Si2100> dany, Yeah
<Si2100> he sent me the forum link
<werever> HI friends, I looking for help to reset to default my user account settings by command line, I am pretty sure there is a config file I can edit by hand, (uuntu 11.10) what do you think?
<alishah> how can i navigate opened windows in  ubuntu 11.10
<dany> Si2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771726/
<alishah> i minimized a window and now i can't find it
<Si2100> dany, is that saying its download and installed ?
<dany> Si2100, i just download it , not installed yet
<Si2100> Okie,
<Si2100> next is to intall it
<sumosu> OT: is the linux mint irc server down or something?
<OerHeks> sumosu, we don't know, mint is not supported here
<dany> Si2100, what's the next step ?
<dusf> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Si2100> dany, Wheres it downloaded to ?
<Si2100> dany ?
<dany> Si2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771729/
<werever> HI friends, I looking for help to reset to default my user account settings by command line, I am pretty sure there is a config file I can edit by hand, (uuntu 11.10) what do you think?
<Si2100> dany, okie so thats in your home folder ?
<dany> Si2100, yes
<Si2100> dany, Okie so extract it to there for desktop
<client_> Hello
<Gentoo64> werever, just rm -rf /home/user
<dany> Si2100, how i can do that
<Si2100> double click on the tar,
<Si2100> and then click Extact
<werever> Gentoo64, trying thanks
<Gentoo64> werever, delete the config files in there
<Gentoo64> werever, i think dconf or gconf is the main one
<Gentoo64> for the general de settings
<kasad> brightspark, MeQuerSat : so far so good, thanks a lot guys <3
<brightspark> kasad, excellent, glad to help
<kasad> i owe you a 6pack man
<kasad> <3 respect
<Si2100> lol
<danny> trace danny
<dany> Si2100, how i can do that
<Si2100> dany extract the tar ?
<danny> tar -xf
<Si2100> dany, you trying to ectract it from terminal ?
#ubuntu 2011-12-16
<werever> thanks again Gentoo64, I renaming .gconf before delete all conf files, cya
<danny> userhost danny
<dany> Si2100, what cmd to use for extract it
<Kuwanger> I'm looking for a relatively cheap AGP graphics card that supports things like OpenGL 2.x, Shader Model 3, and has decent open source drivers.  Any ideas?
<Si2100> dany, i do it manually
<Si2100> dany, try this: tar jxvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<Si2100> cd compat-wireless-20*
<Si2100> ./scripts/driver-select atheros
<Si2100> make
<Si2100> sudo make install
<FloodBot1> Si2100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Si2100> Whooo, i predicted that =)
<Relondo> Can someone help me with uninstalling and then reinstalling Ubuntu through the command line?
<EvilResistance> you cant uninstall on an active system
<brightspark> Relondo, once you uninstall Ubuntu, you don't /have/ a command line
<EvilResistance> you'll need a livecd or an install cd to overwrite ubuntu
<Relondo> I have one :)
<Si2100> Why do you want ot do it form command line and not use GUI ?
<Relondo> I need to do a sudo-grub install.
<Relondo> Whatever that means.
<Si2100> by anychange is the fact tat you cant boot into buunt ?
<Si2100> ubunt ?
<Si2100> ... Ubuntu ?
<Relondo> Yes.
<EvilResistance> Relondo:  is GRUB just not installing?
<EvilResistance> oh that
<Si2100> Yeah
<Si2100> Relonda, look at this
<EvilResistance> Relondo:  you dont need to reinstall ubuntu btw
<Si2100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajs9rO5upZA&feature=related
<EvilResistance> Relondo:  just GRUB from a LiveCD
<Si2100> i did this the smorning and it safed my ass
<deltaray_> Check out the random shortened URL I got: https://bitly.com/ubUN2u
<Relondo> Watching now.
<dany> Si2100, done, what next
<luis_> hello
<Si2100> dany, you extacted the tar.. next you need to drag intsall.ph i think into the termiankl
<luis_> i have a question, can someon point me in the right direction i am looking for help
<iceroot> !ask | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Si2100> lusi_ whats the question ?
<dany> Si2100, how doing that
<Si2100> open up the terminak
<Relondo> Hey, how do I get back to GUI after switching to terminal?
<luis_> i am using antiX-M11 wich is based in ubuntu-debian can someone point me in the right path to get some support?
<WanderingEnder> Relondo: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Si2100> and look in the extracted folder for a file called " install. somink ?
<iceroot> !alis | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<icarious> Which package manages the spell check for pidgin and systemwide??
<luis_> ok thanks
<popeium> I installed gnome tweak tools and enabled a shell extension to see the power off option always when i hit my name and then i used the command "r" to refresh the environment andthen everything went away, all i can see is the desktopp wallpaper, if i right click i can create folder and change backround but nothing else shwos and the menu and terminalkeyboard shortcuts dont work and the way i can log on and everything works is if when i log on
<popeium> i use gnome classioc
<dany> Si2100, how doing that
<Si2100> dany, How to install it from the terminal ?
<Relondo> Si2100, will this video help me even if I could never get to the grub in the first place?
<Si2100> use a live CD
<dany> Si2100, i extract the tar file what to do now
<Si2100> dany, goto the extracted folder and drag intall.ph to the termianl
<notlistening> 3g modems, I can get my 3g modem to detect on ubuntu server but can not get it to create the interfaces for ttyusb on boot any ideas?
<notlistening> I have loaded all the related modules
<notlistening> It has scsi storage on it aswell as another device
<dany> Si2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771739/
<Si2100> OKie
<Womkes> own3dtv down ?
<Si2100> go to compat-wireless-3.2-rc1-1  and look for a file nameed " install"
<dany> Si2100, there is no install.ph
<popeium> I installed gnome tweak tools and enabled a shell extension to see the power off option always when i hit my name and then i used the command "r" to refresh the environment andthen everything went away, all i can see is the desktop wallpaper, if i right click i can create folder and change backround but nothing else shows and  keyboard shortcuts dont work  so im stuck and i have to physically shut down the computer and the way i can log on a
<popeium> nd everything works is if when i choose  gnome classic but ubuntu and gnome and user defined sessions all do the same thing
<Si2100> dany, in there anythink called install ?
<dany> Si2100, no nothing
<Si2100> okie am just downloading it now
<brightspark> dany, why don't you give us a ls pastebin from inside the compat-wireless directory?
<brightspark> might be able to spot it
<Relondo> Can anyone help me fix my graphics card being incompatible with Ubuntu?
<slakcphil> when running hdparm, what does the MB stand for... meagabytes or megabits?
<Si2100> Relondo, is it ATI ?
<EvilResistance> Relondo:  what card?
<Relondo> Si2100, Yep.
<EvilResistance> ah
<Si2100> whats the issie xD
<slakcphil> excuse me hdparm -tT
<Si2100> brightspark, it looks like you have to compile your own dirver...
<Digital_Lemon> how can i copy a file to a folder with a file with that name already, and append incremental number on the new file?
<Relondo> I'm actually trying to install Ubuntu on two different computers, and both are having trouble.
<Si2100> whats teh issue ?
<Relondo> Anyway, the problem is that Ubuntu has no video.
<Si2100> arrr
<lloowen> Hello all! Is there anyone here dual booting using Ubuntu and w*****s ? I'm asking as I'm wondering how anyone has solved it using Dropbox. I've seen several solutions on the internet but no mention to what file system to use. Ubuntu cannot write to an NTFS partition, yes?
<dany> brightspark, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771739/
<slakcphil> lloowen, install the ntfs-3g
<brightspark> Si2100, do you get a makefile at least?
<slakcphil> and it will write
<Relondo> I can hear it, but the only thing I see is what I believe is the grub, and some horizontal white lines.
<Relondo> *is the grub. Not I believe.
<slakcphil> Relondo that sounds like a bad video card
<brightspark> dany, that's from within your home directory, not the compat-wireless one
<Relondo> Yeah, I know the problem. I don't know how to fix, though.
<lloowen> slakcphil: Do you mean create a shared patition that both operative systems could write to?
<Si2100> brightspark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771740/
<slakcphil> Relondo does it during the bios splash?
<Si2100> brightspark, yeah you get a make files
<Si2100> brightspark, and a read me on how doo to do
<Relondo> Bios splash? As in, when Ubuntu first starts up and should show the little purple box with people in it?
<slakcphil> lloowen, yeah that would work,
<slakcphil> Relondo, like when it says toshiba or dell
<Si2100> brightspark, dany, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771741/
<dany> brightspark, can install teamviewer and access to my system
<Relondo> Oh, yeah, I figured that's what you were talking about, but couldn't see why the graphics card would matter there. No, there's no problem there, or with regular windows.
<Relondo> (I am trying to dualboot Windows 7 and Ubuntu)
<Si2100> i got that
<brightspark> Si2100, sounds like you just run make install and you've got it
<ap> Hello, does anybody know how to get into an bricked android mobile using command line in ubuntu? any gurus out there?
<Si2100> However, that parts beyoung my understadning...
<ap> ...via usb
<Si2100> brb
<meganerd> ap: It depends on the android device
<roly> hola alguien habla español?
<iceroot> ap: #android
<escott> !es | roly
<ubottu> roly: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ap> hello meganerd , it's a htc G1 android
<Relondo> Hablo algun espanol....
<dany> brightspark, I'm not familar with linux , can u plz guid me step by step
<roly> join ubuntu-es
<tonsofpcs> un poco, pero #ubuntu-es
<dany> brightspark, download  here and access to my system
<roly> jjaa me estoy cambiando de canal y lo escribi mal
<brightspark> dany, this is a best guess, if you'd rather wait for Si2100 to get back that's fine.  I think you need to open a terminal, "cd compat-wireless-3.2-rc1-1", "sudo make install"
<brightspark> then reboot
<dany> brightspark, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771746/
<dany> brightspark, what next
<brightspark> dany, you should reboot and check if it works.  I need to go in a minute, good luck
<dany> brightspark, ok just tell me how to check it when reboot
<brightspark> dany, click the wireless icon and see if you can see your router.
<brightspark> dany, or whatever wireless device you were trying to find in the first place
<slakcphil> Relondo, ahh ok, yeah you can't even get a tty4 console?
<zulutango> Greetings...how can I install the sun java on ubuntu 11.04? I've searched google but didn't found anything.
<zulutango> I downloaded the self extracting file from the official website and I have a bin file...did run it in the terminal but what now?:)
<Tech-1> its not in the repositories ?
<SwedeMike> zulutango: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Resistance> Tech-1:  no, Java isnt in the repositories since 11.10
<Resistance> Tech-1:  because Oracle changed the license
<Tech-1> huh
<Resistance> oh nevermind
<Tech-1> i c
<ap> iceroot, the info on Android server is erratic and I'm thinking there might be more chance of getting in there if I install an Ubuntu app and connect using the usb
<pingveno> Is there a way to automate changing something in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ during a dist-upgrade?
<sumosu> hm i could swear i had an auto update on sun java today... maybe its in another repo?
<pingveno> Like, changing maverick => natty
<micahf> hey, i'm having trouble with grub on my macbook, it says: "Missing OS"
<sumosu> o wait i'm on 11.04
<micahf> i've tried reinstalling it and cannot get it to work
<dany> hi guys , i have teamviewer installed and hope someone help me to connect my wireless i can provide u my teaviewer id and pass to access
<Resistance> dany:  usually people dont use teamviewer here
<Resistance> dany:  what exactly is your issue?
<WanderingEnder> When I apt-get installed the package linux-igd in 10.04 LTS, I am missing files that packages.ubuntu.com show as being in the file list.
<WanderingEnder> What apt- command will reinstall the package?
<Resistance> WanderingEnder:  apt-get install --reinstall ?
<WanderingEnder> That would work, yes. I have never had apt fail befure. :)
<raven> because of a mistake i deleted my /var folder and apt and dpkg now return errors because of /var/cache/.... - how to repair that?
<dany> Resistance, Lot of ppl tried to help but no result , my ubuntu 10.04 can't connect to wireless
<Resistance> dany:  define "can't connect"
<WanderingEnder> dany: What specific error message do you get? What did you do, what did you expect to happen, what actually happened?
<Resistance> ^
<dany> WanderingEnder, I even have no idea if my driver is installed , but it's working fine with windows 7
<Resistance> dany:  pastebin the output of lspci | grep network
<Resistance> !pastebin > dany
<ubottu> dany, please see my private message
<raven> because of a mistake i deleted my /var folder and apt and dpkg now return errors because of /var/cache/.... - how to repair that?
<Resistance> !repeat | raven
<ubottu> raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MahaVishnu> dany$ did you ever check the drivers gui app like we said ?
<dany> AhaVishnu, i forgot , but i have tar the file and installed it
<dany> AhaVishnu, what next
<MahaVishnu> you installed a driver from source?
<dany> MahaVishnu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771758/
<MahaVishnu>   well did you install that or something?
<abc> mother fucker
<abc> mother fucker
<abc> mother fucker
<FloodBot1> abc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[snake]> I've been looking all over for how to boot into tty1 without automatically gdm-ing but no luck. May someone assist me? (Ubuntu 10.04 x86_64 GNOME-2.30.2)
<dany> MahaVishnu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771758/
<Relondo> slakcphil, Sorry, I was AFK.
<dany> MahaVishnu, i installed that but still not working
<MahaVishnu> how did you install it?? make and configure ?
<dany> MahaVishnu, i can give you my id and pass for my teamviewer and get access to my system
<[snake]> or at least a way to temporarily stop x11/gdm after I boot up. any suggestions?
<micahf> what does "Missing OS" mean on grub?
<micahf> i can boot with supergrubdisk
<MahaVishnu> dany$ I don't think it's a good idea to give people connection that you don't know..
<micahf> but my actual partition isn't booting!
<Awhman> Ok so I need some help =/ I want bouncy icons like on mac and I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock guide but my ubuntu is newer then the versions listed...
<Awhman> will it still work?
<[snake]> micahf, perhaps it doesn't have the adequate information for booting into your actual partition.
<MahaVishnu> dany$ can you just tell me what commands you used to install that driver? also how did you determine that was the correct driver
<micahf> er, i should clarify, supergrubdisk finds my grub configuration and lets me boot, but going through the mbr doesn't get me to the grub menu
<micahf> when i boot up without supergrubdisk, i just get "Missing OS\n Cannot boot..."
<micahf> it seems more like an EFI or MBR issue
<[snake]> MahaVishnu, teamviewer is completely safe for viewing a teamate's (or technical support)'s computer.
<[snake]> boot into a live cd... chroot (mount proc etc) then update-grub
<amaroks> what ubuntu rename httpd binary to?
<Relondo> So does anyone know how to make my ubuntu-incompatible ATI graphics card compatible?
<Tech-1> Relondo:  does hardware drivers not work ?
<[snake]> Relondo, does it come up with anything in jockey-gtk?
<micahf> [snake] is that any different from doing update-grub from the partition i want to boot? cause i can boot to it, i just have to use supergrubdisk
<Relondo> [snake], jockey-gtk?
<dany> MahaVishnu, i did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/771764/
<[snake]> micahf, yes, obviously update-grub on the partition that you'd like to update-grub on.
<IHateHavingToReg> so if i send an email to me@mydomain.com, it shows up in the Maildir but I can't use "mail" to access it or anything. Does anyone know why this is happening? I'm using ... Postfix, I think it's called
<Relondo> Tech-1, All I know is that when I boot to Ubuntu, there is no video, just sound. I was told by fizyplankton that it's an incompatible graphics card.
<[snake]> Relondo, the Restricted Drivers in System>administration
<MahaVishnu> dany$ you need to do ./configure first and let the part finish then do make then do make install. you might need sudo for some of these.
<Tech-1> did you try sudo service gdm start ?
<Tech-1> then startx
<Relondo> I'm being bombarded with many things that I do not know about. I am very new to all of this Ubuntu stuff.
<[snake]> Tech-1, no, I want to stop it. :P stop x11, and gdm etc (anything gui) so that I can be in tty1 for a time.
<romrioblackboy> vai
<Relondo> So, I'm sorry if I take some extra explaining.
<Tech-1> Relondo:  or, hold the shift key at boot, wait for grub menu then boot to safe graphics mode
<Relondo> [snake] I still don't know what your talking about.
<romrioblackboy> im brasil
<Relondo> Tech-1, I tried that. Nothing happened.
<[snake]> Relondo, what version are you on?
<Gentoo64> [snake]: i think you can add noX or text to the kernel line, but why do you wana be in a console?
<Relondo> [snake], 11.10
<MahaVishnu> [snake]$ you want to kill x completely ?
<[snake]> Relondo, I cannot help you, I am inexperienced with that version.
<amaroks> anyone please??
<dany> MahaVishnu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771766/
<Relondo> [snake], I was told the problem was mostly universal.
<MahaVishnu> dany$ I don't speak german
<romrioblackboy> im no inglis
<[snake]> MahaVishnu, yeah I want to kill x (until the time that I reboot)
<MahaVishnu> dany$ make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.34-020634-generic/build: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type. Arrêt.    in english ?
<Relondo> romrioblackboy, No hablas ingles?
<MahaVishnu> [snake]$ sudo service lightdm stop
<dany> MahaVishnu, It's french , menas there is no file or folder with this type
<romrioblackboy> conect remote now
<romrioblackboy> pleas
<MahaVishnu> !headers | dany
<Relondo> Tech-1 So do you have any ideas?
<ubottu> dany: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Relondo> Tech-1, So do you have any ideas?
<[snake]> MahaVishnu, unrecognised service... should I replace that with gdm ;-)
<MahaVishnu> [snake] yea if thats what  you are using
<dany> MahaVishnu, how to change language to english
<MahaVishnu> dany$ I am not sure as I do not use gnome/unity
<MahaVishnu> system prefs ?
<Relondo> Isn't gnome built into Ubuntu?
<MahaVishnu> no
<Tech-1> Relondo:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup    then   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MahaVishnu> its a desktop manager
<Relondo> Tech-1, Put that into the command line?
<Relondo> MahaVishnu, Ah. Thanks.
<Tech-1> Relondo:  when you first boot, try ctrl+alt+f1
<Tech-1> from there you should be able to do that
<Relondo> Tech-1, I'm there. Trying it now.
<Tech-1> ok
<dany> MahaVishnu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/771768/
<Relondo> Tech-1, It says : cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf ': No such file or directory
<MahaVishnu> dany$ that is an old kernel what ub untu version you on>
<Tech-1> then do the second and reboot
<dany> MahaVishnu, ubuntu 10.04
<MahaVishnu> dany do uname -r
<Tech-1> Relondo:  some times xserver is picky, and you may have to do it a couple times
<Tech-1> just be patient
<dany> MahaVishnu, 2.6.34-020634-generic
<Relondo> It responded with "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$" four times.
<Relondo> Is that normal?
<tiago_> ola
<MahaVishnu> dany$ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile see that and install everything for 10.04
<dany> MahaVishnu, okay
<Tech-1> Relondo:  now boot and go to recovery mode and see if you can get safe graphics
<Arizona_Bay> hey guys what is the best messenger to receive and send custom emoticons?
<Relondo> Tech-1, How do I get to recovery mode?
<Arizona_Bay> i should include from different messenger clients
<Tech-1> Relondo:  at reboot, hold the shift key and go to recovery
<Tech-1> when grub menu shows up
<Relondo> I held shift, and the options are: Try Ubuntu without installing, Install Ubuntu, Check disc for defects, Test memory, Boot from first hard disk
<Relondo> And then there are F1-6 options.
<aDboy> how do I get access to an external hard drive's files in 11.10 gui?
<Tech-1> do you have the disc in ?
<aDboy> I tried chmod to no avail
<Relondo> Yep.
<Tech-1> lol, take it out
<Relondo> And restart again?
<tiago_> OLA
<Tech-1> and boot to recovery like i said befoe
<tiago_> Someone can help me?
<Tech-1> before
<seidos> aDboy: did you try chown?
<Resistance> aDboy:  did you mount the external drive?
<tiago_> i need translate MAN PAGE TO PORTUGUESE BRAZIL
<tiago_> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR
<Relondo> So I need to restart, and when it says "F11 to start recovery" do that
<aDboy> seidos: yes, unsucessefully
<tiago_> SOMEONE CAN HELP ME???
<Relondo> ?
<MahaVishnu> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic   does that work for you?
<Resistance> !caps | tiago_
<ubottu> tiago_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<aDboy> Resistance: yes, I can see the files in the terminal
<MahaVishnu> dany ^^
<tiago_> hi
<Tech-1> Relondo:  do as i said before, hold the shift, when grub shows up go to recovery
<aDboy> Resistance: it's just that I would like to drag an old json file into ff
<sam22> hail ! people of this channel
<sam22> hail british people !!
<sam22> o/
<Relondo> But holding shift does nothing unless Ubuntu disk is in.
<Resistance> !privmsg | tiago_
<Resistance> WTH
<Arizona_Bay> hey guys what is the best messenger to receive and send custom emoticons? I should include from different messenger clients
<Resistance> !pm | tiago_
<ubottu> tiago_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Tech-1> huh, maybe the install is borked then
<dany> MahaVishnu, it seems as i'm not going to get any result , anyway thanks a lot for your time
<Relondo> Does it matter which shift?
<Tech-1> Relondo:  try a normal boot, see what happens
<tiago_> Resistance
<tiago_> you can help me?
<Resistance> no i cant
<Resistance> so dont ask me for help, tiago_
<Relondo> A normal boot goes to windows.
<tiago_> thx
<Resistance> i'm not a translator
<Tech-1> Relondo:  so grub is missing ?
<Relondo> Yes.
<Relondo> I think I might have a fix for that, though. Hold on a few minutes.
<Tech-1> Relondo:  try this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajs9rO5upZA
<aDboy> from the terminal I can see the file but I can only open it up via firefox
<Relondo> Already got it open :)
<Tech-1> ok
<Tech-1> put grub back in and do a normal boot
<Relondo> Sadly, this particular laptop is older (The main reason I want Ubuntu on it), and cannot boot from USB. So I have to boot from CD, which is horrendously slow.
<tiago_> i install the translat .... but her not be.... NORMAL
<Tech-1> Relondo:  how much ram do you have
<Relondo> Well, I'm trying to install it on two laptops, but the one we're talking about right now has half a gig.
<aDboy> seidos: I am experiencing difficulties because I am running 11.10 off a usb stick
<Tech-1> thats ok, but still alittle slow
<skilz> Relondo: Have you checked if there is a bios update to enable boot from USB?
<aDboy> seidos: so I am not sure the name and path I shoudl take
<Relondo> skilz, I have not.
<aDboy> is there a way to have root access via gnome?
<Tech-1> Relondo:  what kind is it
<Relondo> It's a Gateway.
<Tech-1> 1.8 g ?
<Relondo> What now?
<airtonix> i need a centralised music server for the office that lets co-workers vote on the next song to play. song should be sourced from streaming radio
<Tech-1> processor
<skilz> aDboy: What do you mean root access via gnome?
<Relondo> I think it's like 1.7
<Tech-1> i c
<Relondo> Single core. Good lord, it's slow.
<Tech-1> so your working with 266 speed ram
<Relondo> Lol, yeah.
<Relondo> I think?
<Tech-1> i c
<skilz> Relondo: Look on the Gateway site for a firmware/bios update for your particular model laptop.
<needhelp1> how can i add a new page to the ubuntu wiki?
<sam22> 266Mhz RAM ?
<sam22> very fast
<Tech-1> n
<aDboy> skilz: in the terminal I did sudo passwd root.  so I got access to my files. but when I go through the gui- sorry new to the new ubuntu gui- I am told I don't have permission
<Relondo> I will, if I don't get it fixed from this CD boot.
<skilz> I'm only using an old IBM Thinkpad G40, 1GB Ram, 2.40Ghz Pentium 4, 32GB HDD.
<Resistance> needhelp1:  you need to login to the ubuntu single sign on for the wiki first, then navigate to the page you think needs creating, and then there's a create link on it
<Resistance> s/on it/there/
<Resistance> if i remember correctly at least
<skilz> aDboy: root password is auto scrambled for security.
<needhelp1> Resistance, im signed in, searching for the page i want to create, its not offering a link to create it though
<needhelp1> Resistance, ill try agin
<Tech-1> thats pretty good ski_
<Tech-1> skilz:
<tiago_> Need help with install translate MAN PAGE for ubuntu
<aDboy> skilz: I set the root password though
<Resistance> needhelp1:  can i /query you?
<aDboy> I can view the files in terminal, just not in the gui
<tiago_> need help with install translate MAN PAGE for ubuntu
<Relondo> Well, my other laptop (the one with an incompatible  graphics card) is a decent Toshiba L775D. Quad core AMD 2.4GHZ, Radeon 6520M Graphics, 4GB RAM.
<skilz> Tech-1: http://ompldr.org/vYnJkeg/scrot.png <--- Thats my laptop screen
<Resistance> !repeat | tiago_
<ubottu> tiago_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<needhelp1> Resistance, what do you  mean?
 * Tech-1 looks
<Resistance> needhelp1:  /query = /pm = /msg = privmsg
<needhelp1> Resistance, yes
<tiago_> I look for all
<tiago_> but someone have repost for my question
<skilz> Only 1024x768 screen :/
<tiago_> tutorial halp explain
<tiago_> half***
<Tech-1> Yeah skilz  i just tried slack ouppy 5.3 looks good
<skilz> aDboy: You shouldn't why did you do that? What exactly are you trying to do?
<Tech-1> puppy
<Relondo> Tech-1, what are your specs?
<tiago_> if i find a solution don't be here... read your "pitico"
<skilz> Tech-1: like my Conky and fluxbox theme?
<Tech-1> Yeah
<aDboy> skilz: I am trying to view an old json file I have on an external hd on firefox
<tiago_> my english is very bad, i know
<skilz> aDboy: What's a json file?
<aDboy> skilz: but when I click on the folder, it says I don't have permission to view the files
<aDboy> skilz: the file where old ff bookmark backups are stored
<skilz> aDboy: sudo chmod 644 filenamre
<escott> aDboy, this has nothing to do with being root or not. most likely the external hard drive is fat32. unmount it, and as your normal user mount it with udisks mount /dev/whatever
<nac4l> Is there a way to see a package's version info without reinstalling/installing it?
<trism> nac4l: apt-cache policy package_name
<aDboy> skilz: thank you. I will try that
<escott> aDboy, udisks --mount /dev/whatever
<skilz> nac4l: package --version
<Tech-1> skilz:  http://imagebin.org/188773
<aDboy> escott: thanks
<OldOneEye> how do i install kde instead of gnome on ubuntu desktop
<tiago_> ALguem pode me ajudar? -- someone can help me?
<skilz> OldOneEye: sudo apt-get install kde
<IHateHavingToReg> so if i send an email to me@mydomain.com, it shows up in the Maildir but I can't use "mail" to access it or anything. Does anyone know why this is happening? I'm using ... Postfix, I think it's called
<skilz> OldOneEye: Then logout and select it from GDM/Lightdm.
<aDboy> escott: it's an ubuntu partition though
<escott> aDboy, then the userid is different. if you want that folder to be available to your user (and dont need it for some other system) you can sudo chown -R username:username the folder
<OldOneEye> i wanna uninstall gnome and just have kde
<diverdude> How do i get a list of all files installed by a specific package?
<aDboy> escott: really appreciate it.
<escott> OldOneEye, unless you are pressed for disk space there isn't much reason to uninstall anything, just install kubuntu-desktop
<bubbles|> i followed this guide to set up auth-file based ssh, but it fails on ssh-copy-id with "no identities found", what am i doing wrong? or does the tutorial have an error? http://code.google.com/p/mysql-cacti-templates/wiki/SSHBasedTemplates
<trism> diverdude: dpkg -L package_name
<MahaVishnu> diverdude$ sudo dpkg -L package
<skilz> Tech-1: Awesome wallpaper, star going into blackhole?
<Boom_Farmer> How do I initialize a new hard drive? It's a 250 GB WD3500JB plugged in using a SATA->USB cable and appearing in dmesg at /dev/sdc
<Tech-1> Yeah
<skilz> Where you get it from?
<tiago_> BOOM_FARMER
<escott> aDboy, having a root password is discouraged. you can lock the root account with passwd -l root, and then use sudo to get root access when you need it
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ make a dir. make sure you own the dir. and then mount it to the dir
<Tech-1> google space wallpaper
<tiago_> leave...
<diverdude> strange...bcuz when i write sudo dpkg -L apache2 it only gives me folders in /usr
<diverdude> but i know there are also files in /etc
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: by "initialize" I mean "create a partition table and partitions". The drive is fresh-from-the-factory, bare-as-a-baby's-behind blank.
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ for a gui use gparted
<trism> diverdude: apache2 has several packages, dpkg -l 'apache2*'
<ahmed> fff
<Boom_Farmer> Gparted's not seeing it, since it isn't mounted. And it can't be mounted because it doesn't have a filesystem, if I understand what's going on correctly.
<bubbles|> i followed this guide to set up auth-file based ssh, but it fails on ssh-copy-id with "no identities found", what am i doing wrong? or does the tutorial have an error? http://code.google.com/p/mysql-cacti-templates/wiki/SSHBasedTemplates
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: Or, hmm. Is it possible to mount a disk that has no filesystem?
<wookienz> hi, i am looking for a command that will traverse a directory structure and look in php files for a particualr search term. Any ideas?
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ you dont want to use gparted on a mounted disk. and you cannot mount a disk with no file system. casue you really mount the file system..
<jrib> bubbles|: I have to go but I suggest you pastebin what *you* did not link to the tutorial :)
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ where is it showing up as /dev/sdc ?
<IHateHavingToReg> so if i send an email to me@mydomain.com, it shows up in the Maildir but I can't use "mail" to access it or anything. Does anyone know why this is happening? I'm using ... Postfix, I think it's called
<Boom_Farmer> wookienz: Have you tried running   grep "particularsearchterm"   in the directory that you want to search?
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: In dmesg.
<asava> wookienz, look into ack-grep
<Relondo> Tech-1, How do I get to the terminal from the GUI?
<asava> perl script that does just that
<Tech-1> Relondo:  ctrl+alt+f1
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771774/
<Relondo> Thanks
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ does fdisk see it ?
<Pici> wookienz: If theres only php files in that path then: grep -R "words" /path/ , if there are other files and you dont want to look in them: find /path/ -iname "*.php" -exec grep -H "words" {} \;
<wookienz> Pici: thanks.
<skilz> Tech-1: Can you link me to it? I can't find it.
<Tech-1> lemme look
<escott> bubbles|, i would not follow that tutorial. you should not be granting anyone access to your id_rsa much less www-data
<aDboy> escott: no dice.  I tried "sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /.mozilla"
<bubbles|> it's not my id_rsa, it's a specially generated one for that user
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: Short answer: No. Storytime: I had a drive mounted at /dev/sdb . I ran `sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb' and could see the drive. I unmounted /dev/sdb . Re-ran `sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb/' and cfdisk said it couldn't access the drive. In the same fashion, when I run `sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc', cfdisk tells me that it cannot see the drive.
<bubbles|> and it's just to interface different machines that are all mine
<aDboy> escott: and it tells me no such directory even though I can "cd .mozilla"
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ tried different usb ports ?
<maum> how to terminate the terminal by which command?
<optimusm> if i dual boot ubuntu and vista and my vista goes corrupted and i have ubuntu on a seperate partition will it be over writtene?
<optimusm> over written if i reinstall vista
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ story time: I have a 1tb sata hd that was in a usb enclosure box. the usb part went bad but I was able to hook the drive up directly via sata and it worked fine...
<escott> aDboy, your external drive will be mounted (attached to the filesystem) somewhere in /media so "cd /media; ls" and then find that and cd into that
<Boom_Farmer> I got no SATA ports on this box. It's a laptop.
<aDboy> escott: right.  thank you.
<escott> bubbles|, ok. i was confused by the root www-data ownership of the file. thought it was /root/.ssh/id_rsa
<urlin2u> Boom_Farmer, is this the WD that has the built in flash?
<Tech-1> skilz:  its in here some where:  http://www.spacewallpapers.net/wallpapers/
 * Boom_Farmer tries a different port, not showing up in dmesg yet, will wait and try in a bit.
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ it looks like its working but if you are not seeing it in any apps then I am not sure besides it could be an sata over usb bug or something. and you are sure the hd is good ?
<Boom_Farmer> urlin2u: Good heavens no. This is just a plain WD HDD.
<bubbles|> i guess root is needed just to create the file .. www-data will be using it later on
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: I am neither sure nor unsure that the HDD is goof.
<Boom_Farmer> s/goof/good/
<Tech-1> skilz:  http://www.spacewallpapers.net/wallpapers/displayimage.php?album=10&pos=22
<Tech-1> im done
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ have a good one you can plug in the same setup to confirm the setup works ?
<bubbles|> copying the file myself works fine (the login works too) but doing it using ssh-copy-id fails
<escott> bubbles|, I would expect ssh to complain about that. it just doesn't look right. if its not working see if that is the cause by running ssh in verbose mode "-v" switch can be repeated
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ dmesg | grep ATA no errors
<MahaVishnu> ?
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: I do not have an initialized disk of the same model, but I might have another blank disk of the same model laying about.
<diverdude> When i run sudo apache2 -M i get: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}. What is this problem and how do i fix it?
<Boom_Farmer> No errors when I grep dmesg
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ a blank disk should show up in fdisk or gparted.
<urlin2u> optimusm, convoluted question, something is only overwritten if you let it.
<bubbles|> # ssh-copy-id -vvv -p 954 -i /etc/cacti/id_rsa.pub cacti@localhost
<bubbles|> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ if you can't get the pc to show any disk over the usb wire then maybe it is the problem somehow just trying to rule things out
<urlin2u> Boom_Farmer, hopefully it is not one of the few that won't run in linux manufactured by them.
<MahaVishnu> that would suck. urlin2u is there a list of those models so he can see?
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: I know. If I had a Live CD handy I'd pop the disk in my SATA tower and try formatting it directly, but I don't.
<Boom_Farmer> Let me go grab the other disk.
<escott> bubbles|, i think you need to tell ssh-copy-id to use the id_rsa not the public key. it knows to only copy the public key, but it wants to verify you have a valid keypair first
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ make a usb disk ? got a usb thumb drive?
<bubbles|> oh, ok
<Boom_Farmer> The tower's too old to boot from USB.
<aDboy> escott: thank you. it worked.
<bubbles|> still the same
<bubbles|> is there a chance that a vital step is missing in the tutorial?
<urlin2u> MahaVishnu, I didn't see any link with that model actually only one google hit with the model given and ubuntu. I only know tha there are a few from some time on the ubuntu forums, the list of them I don't know.
<MahaVishnu> ok.
<Relondo> Tech-1, I am having problems installing the grub.
<Tech-1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> bubbles|, does the key exist in /etc/cacti? i dont think there is anything wrong, but the way it is doing things is strange to say the least
<Boom_Farmer> O.o
<bubbles|> # ls /etc/cacti/
<bubbles|> apache.conf  debian.php  id_pub  id_pub.pub  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub
<Boom_Farmer> Okay, tried with second disk of same model, which shows up fine in cfdisk now.
<bubbles|> permissions are 600/644
<Relondo> Tech-1, I'm all the way past mounting drives and such, everything has worked so far, but when I type "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" it says "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu" and then "sudo: grub: command not found"
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ doa disk then?
<Boom_Farmer> Not sure.
<MahaVishnu> can you partition that disk in gparted ?
<bubbles|> escott if that tutorial is strange, can you point me to a better one?
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: The second disk, yes. Just created partition table and will be shortly partitioning it as FAT32, in the fine tradition of "it works with the mac"
<escott> bubbles|, i just don't get the weird permissions on the file. why not make it www-data:www-data?
<escott> bubbles|, but im not familiar with this cacti thing so
<Tech-1> Relondo:  im not a hotshot w/grub and windows together, maybe some one here is.
<Relondo> Anyone here a Windows+grub hotshot?
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ FAT32? you are using these for mac? fat32 doesnt allow files over 4gb if you didn't know.
<bubbles|> i guess he didn't bother with that - it's just necessary for www-data to read it, so it was just "chown www-data file" .. no need to fully type "chown www-data:www-data file" .. or so i guess
<bubbles|> cacti is some sort of service monitoring
<Boom_Farmer> MahaVishnu: Macs by default won't write to NTFS drives, and there won't be any files >4GB on this disk.
<Boom_Farmer> And it also has to work with Win XP and 7, so HFS+ won't work either.
<urlin2u> Relondo, what's going in?
<robin0800> Relondo: are you on a live cd?
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ ic
<Relondo> robin0800m Yes
<Boom_Farmer> Almost made the whole thing Linux-swap. Heheh
<Relondo> urlin2u, I'm trying to reinstall my grub.
<urlin2u> Relondo, have you looked at thr grub2 wiki?
<MahaVishnu> Boom_Farmer$ well glad its working. if one disk works but the other doesn't I'd wonder if it was dead. idk what else could be wrong if they are exactly the same or even different really for that matter.
<Relondo> I was looking at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<urlin2u> Relondo, so can you boot either OS or any now?
<MrTopless> is -type d a folder?
<Relondo> urlin2u: I can boot to Windows XP, and I can boot the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Relondo> urlin2u: I have Ubuntu installed, but can't get to it, because I have no grub.
<urlin2u> Relondo, and you have XP and Ubuntu only? What release of Ubuntu?
<Relondo> urlin2u: Newest-11.10
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ did you install xp or ubuntu first ?
<Relondo> MahaVishnu: XP.
<urlin2u> Relondo, you haver the 11.10 live cd?
<urlin2u> have
<Relondo> urlin2u: Yes.
<Relondo> urlin2u: I'm booted to it right now, in the terminal.
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ are they both installed on /dev/sda ?
<urlin2u> Relondo, this is the grub 2 link from the page your using try the first method with the live cd there are 3 methods in a row here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<maum> I see some error while update : http://paste.pound-python.org/show/15534/
<Relondo> MahaVishnu: Yes, I believe so.
<Relondo> MahaVishnu: I just checked, their both installed to /dev/sdaX
<escott> Relondo, you dont install grub to a partition number, but to /dev/sda
<urlin2u> Relondo, there is a bootscript we use to lokk ay what is where if thois link does not work run it and pastebin the results.txt  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Relondo> Escott: This I know.
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ he was answering about the drive his os's were on
<urlin2u> look at*
<MahaVishnu> err escott
<tjiggi_fo> maum, it's telling you it can't finf the web pages for those 2 ppa's. either wait for the ppa managers to fix their sites or temporarilly disable their repo's in update settings
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ yea go follow that guide and use /dev/sda for the drive
<tjiggi_fo> *find
<maum> tjiggi_fo: what should I do?
<Relondo> MahaVishnu: I was using this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajs9rO5upZA&feature=related
<tjiggi_fo> maum, I just told you what to do :(
<MahaVishnu> Relondo$ i'd use the link urlin2u gave you
<maum> tjiggi_fo: should I wait to fix their sites? or disable repo in setting?
<tjiggi_fo> maum, ignoring the errors will NOT do your system any harm in the short term
<tjiggi_fo> maum, your choice
<diverdude> Where is the file mod_info.so located ?
<maum> tjiggi_fo: ok, I will just ignore it. by the way, how can I disable their repo? where can I find the settings window?
<MahaVishnu> diverdude$ locate mod_info.so
<trism> diverdude: dpkg -S mod_info.so; (if it is installed), or apt-file search mod_info.so; if it isn't (but you would need to install and set up apt-file)
<maum> tjiggi_fo: I found it. the software source.
<maum> tjiggi_fo: thanks
<diverdude> locate worked like a charm
<diverdude> magic command
<Relondo> urlin2u: I got a menu after using "sudo-grub install --root-directory=/mnt/dev/sda".
<urlin2u> Relondo, could you explain when and where of the menu.
<Relondo> urlin2u: It says "Install_device not specified.
<Relondo> uUsage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<Relondo> Install GRUB on your drive.
<Resistance> you didnt happen to specify the actual device
<Resistance> /dev/sda is the device
<Relondo> I figured that much. How do I do that?
<Resistance> iirc, at least
<urlin2u> Relondo, lets just run the bootscript I posted, I don't really like trying to help in this point it is self explanatory.
<Relondo> urlin2u: I was trying to avoid downloads. But ok.
<saucefonda> Hi, quick question.
<urlin2u> Relondo, the bootscipt is not a download other then a script to be run and posted.
<saucefonda> Has anyone upgraded to 11.10 through Update Manager, yet when the upgrade completed, it was still at 11.04?
<Relondo> Ah.
<escott> Relondo, sudo grub install --root-directory=/path/to/mounted/partition/with/boot /dev/sda
<escott> Relondo, so /mnt/dev/sda should be your mounted root partiton or if you have a boot partition that partition
<Relondo> escott: I'll try that. Thanks.
<saucefonda> Is there a way to update Ubuntu via shell?
<Relondo> escott: I got "sudo: grub: command not found"
<saucefonda> Nevermind, I figured it out.
<escott> saucefonda, do-release-upgrade
<saucefonda> Thank's escott.
<saucefonda> *Thanks
<escott> Relondo, grub-install
<Relondo> escott: Oh. I had cleared out of that.
<Boom_Farmer> Anyways, MahaVishnu++
<Relondo> escott: I'm still getting that same error.
<escott> Relondo, its --boot-directory not --root-directory (sorry i wasn't looking at the man page)
<Relondo> escott: Helpful. Thanks.
<saucefonda> So is Oneiric as bad as I've been reading about?
<MahaVishnu> whats the easiest way to switch gui apps between two screens ?
<Boom_Farmer> CLick and drag sideways, or right-click on titlebar and look for "move app to desktop #"
<tensorpudding> saucefonda, it's a matter of opinion, and better discussed elsewhere, in #ubuntu-offtopic, unless it's related to support
<escott> MahaVishnu, if you are using unity you can probably set up a shortcut in ccsm
<Relondo> escott: Now I'm getting "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error : cannot find a device for /path/to/mounted/partition/with/boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<MahaVishnu> escott$ using fluxbox. and been trying to use 'screen' but not getting the 'gui' portions of the apps to switch. details: on two different video cards one integrated running a monitor. one nvidia running a tv. I have in xorg setup screen 0 1 I want to be able to switch apps between those screens some how possible ?
<escott> Relondo, you can't type what i send you in literally. what does ls /mnt/dev/sda/boot say?
<escott> MahaVishnu, are you running two X servers?
<MahaVishnu> escott$ I don't think so.... do you need to see my xorg.conf ?
<sarthor> Hi, i am on kataya, 11, i did apt-get dist-upgrade, and about 200 MB of files downloaded and install. but lsb-release -a still shows kataya 11. while the kernal shows is  2.6.38-13-generic, how to upgrade?
<escott> MahaVishnu, perhaps, but you can also check by running ps aux | grep /usr/bin/X
<MahaVishnu> 12973 tty7     00:59:43 Xorg
<MahaVishnu> yea just one
<Relondo> escott: I assumed you wanted me to enter that in my terminal; it says "ls: cannot access /mnt/dev/sda/boot: not a directory"
<soon-7> Hi
<OerHeks> !mint | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<escott> Relondo, ok... so maybe some explanation of what you are doing will help. grub has multiple "stages" one which is installed to the mbr on /dev/sda, but it also needs files in the "boot" directory of the root filesystem
<Relondo> escott: mbr?
<escott> Relondo, so what you need to do is: (a) install grub to /dev/sda but (b) tell it where to look for the files and configuration in your boot partition
<Boom_Farmer> sarthor: Did you reboot first?
<escott> Relondo, mbr = master boot record (beginning of the disk but outside a partition) hence the reason we call it /dev/sda and not /dev/sda1
<Relondo> escott: Boot partition being where Ubuntu is installed?
<sarthor> Boom_Farmer: yes. I did that, and linuxmint chan is not accessable right now.
<escott> Relondo, so when you installed ubuntu you selected /dev/sda# as your "root" partiton the one with a mountpoint of "/"
<escott> Relondo, and did you create a "/boot" partition
<Relondo> escott: I installed Ubuntu through the GUI. It did all this automatically.
<Relondo> escott: I think? I really have very little idea what I'm doing?
<skilz> Hey I have a usb dongle, fat32 I think and it has locked files on it I can't fdisk it, how can I erase it?
<escott> Relondo, ok then it did not create a "/boot" partition and we just need to find the root partition. open the disk utility and find the partition that is type "ext4"
<skilz> Hey I have a usb dongle, fat32 I think and it has locked files on it I can't cparted delete it, how can I erase it?
<IHateHavingToReg> so if i send an email to me@mydomain.com, it shows up in the Maildir but I can't use "mail" to access it or anything. Does anyone know why this is happening? I'm using ... Postfix, I think it's called
<Relondo> escott: Go back to the GUI? Or use sudo fdisk-l?
<escott> MahaVishnu, so any normal setup has the monitors adjacent to each other in some way and you should be able to click and drag, but im not familiar with how it all works if you have multiple video cards
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, if you send it to your_username@your_computer's_name it should be accessible using mail
<escott> Relondo, honestly it doesnt matter. whatever you are comfortable with. i just need to know what partition number ubuntu is installed to
<MahaVishnu> escott$ ok. it shares a mouse/kb just now windows.
<MahaVishnu> not*
<Relondo> escott: Ubuntu is on /dev/sda5
<Relondo> escott: The swap/Solaris is on /dev/sda6
<escott> Relondo, then the following commands will attach the ubuntu system to your livecd so we can access it: "sudo mkdir -p /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/ubuntu;"
<escott> Relondo, if successfult you should be able to "ls /media/ubuntu" and see all the folders that would be in the root partition including: "/boot /etc /bin /root /usr /var" etc
<Relondo> escott: yes, I can see those.
<escott> Relondo, now we are going to install grub to the mbr (thats the /dev/sda part) but tell it to look for the config and kernel in /media/ubuntu/boot (which is where your config files are)
<Relondo> escott: Continue.
<OldOneEye> wats the installation size on ubuntu installer windows
<escott> Relondo, sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/ubuntu/boot /dev/sda
<OldOneEye> it has 5gig upto 30gig
<escott> MahaVishnu, you could check the output of xrandr
<Relondo> escott: It says "Installation finished. No error reported."
<IHateHavingToReg> brightspark right, and it's in the maildir but it doesn't show up as "new mail"
<escott> Relondo, so that sounds good. your bios should start the mbr on /dev/sda, and that should look for your kernel in /boot on partition /dev/sda5
<Relondo> escott: So now I can get to the grub?
<Relondo> escott: How, again?
<escott> Relondo, so im not sure what the question is at this point. you should try rebooting and see if grub starts
<Tech-1> thanks escott
<MahaVishnu> escott$ what about xrandr ?
<escott> MahaVishnu, just type xrandr in the terminal
<joren> so, I have two identical seeming ubuntu install in which I'm trying to start nrpe, one starts just fine, the other says "Error: NRPE daemon cannot be run as user/group root!" in syslog
<escott> Tech-1, are you Relondo ? did it work?
<joren> I'm a bit stuck
<Tech-1> no, i was helping him earlier
<joren> my config instructs nrpe to run as nagios user, and it does on the one that works
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, what is the maildir?
<IHateHavingToReg> sorry mbox i meant
<Relondo> escott: I've got two computers here. I can talk to you through the whole process :)
<escott> Relondo, excellent thats helpful
<urlin2u> Relondo, if you get into ubuntu run the sudo update-grub
<stuartlittle> hello
<Relondo> escott: I got a screen titled "GNU GRUB version 1.99-12ubuntu5"
<escott> Relondo, ok. does it list your ubuntu versions?
<stuartlittle> it seems that I found a little bug on linux gdb/ptrace
<Relondo> escott: After that it says "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB llilsts possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists posisble device or file completions." Below that it has a command line prefixed with "grub>"
<stuartlittle> someone to help me?
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, do you mean /var/mail/your_username?
<Relondo> escott: It isn't the purple graphic grub.
<nac4l> Anyone know how to setup simple mail to your free dyndns.org account?
<nac4l> can u link local mail ot remote/internet?
<IHateHavingToReg> brightspark: I was looking at root, you are right it is Maildir. /home/my_username/Maildir
<diverdude> why is /etc/apache2/sites-available/default not listed in apaches mod_info ?
<urlin2u> !ask | stuartlittle
<ubottu> stuartlittle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<urlin2u> !help
<escott> Relondo, so that means it found the modules but not a grub.cfg file. this was a new install?
<Relondo> escott: I installed Ubuntu yesterday.
<joren> stuartlittle, state problem, maybe somone will help.
<stuartlittle> when i use pushf instruction gdb set trap flag
<joren> not saying that somone will be me
<escott> Relondo, interesting, lets boot the livecd/liveusb again
<urlin2u> escott, I laddy break out the bootscipt yee grub may be ah missing in the OS. :D
<diverdude> any1?
<stuartlittle> but, it seems that gdb doesn't clean trap flag when to return to my program
<Relondo> escott: Don't know if this makes any difference, but I am using CD, not USB.
<urlin2u> escott, or grub legacy and grub 2
<Relondo> escott: Booted.
<Relondo> escott: Well, booting.
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, the mail itself is in that directory?  can you explain- all the mail is saved as a text file, you get a new text file for each message, what?
<escott> Relondo, run the "sudo mkdir -p /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/ubuntu" again
<stuartlittle> please, check http://pastie.org/3024242
<Relondo> escott: Still getting to the terminal.
<escott> Relondo, thats fine
<joren> stuartlittle, sorry man, I got nothin
<IHateHavingToReg> brightspark: Yes, I believe that is the case, in the Maildir directory there is cur/, new/ and tmp, the new/ directory for example contains some files with a bunch of numbers, like 1322440982.VbI... etc
<stuartlittle> joren: before pushf execute eflags is 246 but after that push is executed eflags turned to 346
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, that is nothing like my setup.  my mail all lives in /var/mail/my_username, which is a single text file.
<stuartlittle> s/push/pushf
<Fayne> hello
<noob0013452> ...
<IHateHavingToReg> brightspark can you briefly tell me how you set up your mailserver? i don't have a love for one way over the other, i just want the damn thing to work at this point :). thanks
<Chuddy> @seek john christopher
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, you can try invoking mail with the option "-f /home/your_username/Maildir/whatever"
<stuartlittle> 'theorically', pushf doesn't affect any flags
<joren> stuartlittle, I'm probably not the person to talk to about it.  I just wanted to explain that you should explain your problem  if you want help ;)  Sounds like it could be a bug though
<IHateHavingToReg> mail: /home/jason/Maildir/new: Is a directory
<IHateHavingToReg> what's that mean
<brightspark> IH, I didn't fiddle with settings on mine, just set it up to defaults- let me dig it out for yout
<brightspark> *you
<Relondo> escott: I'm in the terminal.
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, it's expecting you to give it a text file rather than a directory
<escott> Relondo, so run that mkdir,mount command
<stuartlittle> joren: ok, so i will submit it as a bug
<IHateHavingToReg> but it looks like all of my mail are in different files, one email per text file
<escott> and then run "ls /media/ubuntu/boot" and tell us if you see files named initrd.img* or vmlinuz* or config*
<Relondo> escott: The dark deed you have commanded is done, master.
<Tech-1> lol
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<brightspark> which you run using sudo
<escott> Relondo, were you able to run "ls /media/ubuntu/boot"?
<Relondo> escott: I don't see them this time,
<Relondo> escott: I saw some of those you mentioned before.
<OlaRune> i'm configuring my own error pages for apache2
<escott> Relondo, what does it say
<OlaRune> but when i tried to add 429 i got
<OlaRune> root@Dogget:/var/www/error# service apache2 restart
<OlaRune> Syntax error on line 26 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
<OlaRune> Unsupported HTTP response code 429
<OlaRune> Action 'configtest' failed.
<OlaRune> The Apache error log may have more information. ...fail!
<FloodBot1> OlaRune: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> Relondo, does it just list "grub" and nothing else
<OlaRune> should 429 be there or not?
<OlaRune> sorry for flood
<OlaRune> 429 = too many requests
<IHateHavingToReg> brightspark: okay, I have Internet Site, (my domain name), (my default login), (list of domains), do NOT focus synchronous updates on mail queue, 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128__, yes I want to use procmail for local delivery, no limit, +, both ipv6 and ipv4
<IHateHavingToReg> does that look right
<Relondo> escott: "abi-3.0.0-12-generic config-3.0.0-12-generic grub (grub is in blue) memtest86+.bin memtest86+_multiboot.bin system.map-3.0.0-12-generic vmcoreinfo-3.0.0-12-generic"
<IHateHavingToReg> i don't really see anything on that configuration list that would create the symptoms i have
<tavelram> Im having trouble installing 11.10 from usb. Ive tried on both hp mini 2140 and eee 901. On the 901 I just get a blinking _underscore after bios, nothing more. Ive run the install twice, and choosed to install the boot loader to both the device and to the partition itself. Same result.
<diverdude> how do i echo out a variable?
<diverdude> like this variable has been defined: export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | tavasti
<ubottu> tavasti: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<diverdude> how can i display that value in terminal
<IHateHavingToReg> wow
<tavelram> ubottu, me? thanks :)
<ubottu> tavelram: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urlin2u> tavelram, look at the message to tavasti it was for you.
<tavelram> oh ^^
<tavelram> yeah :)
<escott> Relondo, ok. so that looks good. it means you have a kernel where I expected you to. how about "ls /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<IHateHavingToReg> brightspark: it works now :/
<IHateHavingToReg> thanks
<Relondo> urlin2u: How can I access nomodeset if I  cannot see anything or get to the terminal?
<urlin2u> Relondo, that was not pointed at you.
<brightspark> IHateHavingToReg, no prob.  my options didn't have procmail, but if it is fixed now very good.
<escott> Relondo, also "ls -l /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/" should list a bunch of files (we don't need to see them all) but the timestamps should be recent (from when we did the grub-install 20 minutes ago)
<Relondo> urlin2u: Yeah, but I was told to go into nomodeset on the computer that has no visuals with ubuntu (incompatible ATI card)
<Relondo> escott: The first command says no such file or directory. Was grub supposed to be in there twice?
<escott> diverdude, echo $APACHE_RUN_USER
<escott> Relondo, yes. we expect to have a file called grub.cfg in the /boot/grub folder
<diverdude> escott, that displays nothing
<urlin2u> Relondo, sure but it has nothing to do with your current situation.
<escott> diverdude, then the variable is not defined in the environment
<diverdude> escott, but it is....the apache server uses it
<Relondo> urlin2u: I have two computers with Ubuntu problems. This is related to the other one.
<escott> Relondo, so seems that for whatever reason you dont have a grub.cfg file, but we can create one easily enough
<Relondo> escott: The second command listed lots of files.
<urlin2u> Relondo, I would be glad to help when your finished if needed, but I'm not a graphics card helper in general.
<Relondo> urlin2u: (I really drew the short stick when it comes to Linux)
<diverdude> escott, you can  try and have a look in /etc/apache2/envvars
<escott> Relondo, "sudo chroot /media/ubuntu /bin/bash" this puts you "inside" /media/ubuntu (so everywhere we used to put /media/ubuntu we will just put /)
<urlin2u> Relondo, well you have good help with escott, linux fas a learning curve as well.
<urlin2u> fas=as*
<Relondo> escott: Now it says root@ubuntu:/# before the command line
<Relondo> urlin2u: Ok.
<escott> Relondo, good now we can run "update-grub" (you are already root thats the root@ubuntu bit) so you dont need to sudo
<escott> Relondo, if that is successful then "ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg" should list a file (and not say it doesnt exist)
<Relondo> escott: update-grub gave errors. You want the specific output?
<escott> Relondo, yes what were the errors
<escott> Relondo, also what does grub-install --version say
<Relondo> escott: "Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>"
<Relondo> escott: "Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>"
<Relondo> escott: "Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix> [:<exec_prefix>]"
<Relondo> escott: ImportError: No module named site
<escott> Relondo, you know i forgot to bind some mounts
<escott> Relondo, open a new terminal
<Relondo> escott: How do I open a new one?
<Relondo> escott: Clear?
<escott> Relondo, right click in the existing terminal and open a new tab or open a new terminal
<escott> Relondo, leave the current terminal as it
<Relondo> escott: I'm in the Ctrl+Alt+F1 terminal, not GUI.
<escott> Relondo, ok ctrl-alt-f2 then
<Relondo> escott: Ok.
<Relondo> escott: Do you have all of this stuff memorized?
<escott> Relondo, in the new terminal run "sudo mount -o bind /proc /media/ubuntu/proc; sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev;" this will "copy" some needed stuff to the ubuntu system
<escott> Relondo, some of it, but its not that complicated once you know what it is doing. if both of those work and dont complain you can ctrl-alt-f1 and i can try and figure out what these python complaints are about
<Relondo> escott: They gave no errors.
<escott> Relondo, good then ctrl-alt-f1
<Relondo> escott: I have.
<escott> Relondo, just for kicks try the update-grub command again. im not expecting it to work, but we might get lucky
<ozzloy> i have a conf file in /etc/init/foo.conf pointing at a script i can run by hand just fine.  but when i do `start foo` i get "start: Job failed to start".  internets is not helping
<Relondo> escott: Same error as before.
<ozzloy> how do i make an upstart script?
<den_> grtfghf
<escott> ozzloy, its service servicename start
<ozzloy> escott, oh ok i'll try that
<ozzloy> escott, same
<somsip> ozzloy: maybe this will help http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<ozzloy> somsip, that's what i read to find out i should make an /etc/init/foo.conf
<somsip> ozzloy: so you have a script. Did you intend to ask a different question then?
<ozzloy> ok, i guess my question is more like "why do i get failure instead of success?"
<somsip> ozzloy: do you have your answer yet?
<ozzloy> somsip, did you see what i wrote just before?
<wolfric> any suggestions for preventing users from deleting their own home directory?
<jiohdi> wolfric back them up to ubuntuone
<somsip> ozzloy: aha - I didn't see your first comment
<dele> I am using xubuntu 10.4 dual booting with windows XP, however grub 2 does not see the windows partition
<wolfric> jiohdi: i'm not worried about them loosing files
<wolfric> jiohdi: but i'd like everyone's home directory to always exist
<ozzloy> somsip, no worries
<jiohdi> wolfric, the darwin awards exist for a reason
<ozzloy> i'm new to writing scripts that run at boot
<escott> Relondo, run this: 'python -c "import sys; print sys.path"'
<wolfric> jiohdi: it's not their problem it's mine... if i need to put something IN their home directory, i don't want to find out it's missing
<ozzloy> so i don't know "the old way" of doing this either
<Relondo> escott: I closed the lid of my 'top for a sec, and when I opened it back up, a whole string of SQUASHFS errors popped up.
<escott> Relondo, yeah it probably tried to sleep
<wolfric> jiohdi: in any case, please let's just assume i'm not going to take that view and drop that side of things
<jiohdi> wolfric, you can make it read only and make it not owned by them, no?
<Relondo> escott: Mine's not set to sleep when the lid closes. But sure. Running above code
<Relondo> escott: Uhhh....there is now no prefix to my command line.
<skilz> Is there anyway to setup my computer so it wont boot unless I have a usb dongle inserted with a special file that allows the system to boot (think of it like a key).
<skilz> so if the laptop is stollen even if my password is cracked, they still need the key (usb dongle)
<escott> Relondo, did your "'s match you need two one to open one to close
<wolfric> jiohdi: is there a better way of doing it?
<jiohdi> wolfric, the only way I am aware that they cannot delete it is if they do not own it
<urlin2u> skilz, I think you can set up a truecrypt boot it might be easier
<Relondo> escott: I didn't enter the code, because I noticed that my command line has no prefix.
<jiohdi> wolfric, even then if they really want to delete it they can
<escott> skilz, there are lots of variants of things like this. but the usb dongle for boot would be harder to do. usually you either have full disk encryption with a password or you have an encrypted home (in which case a usb key is easier)
<escott> Relondo, you may have lost the livecd system when you closed the lid. just press [enter] and see if it comes back
<wolfric> jiohdi: i don't need to make it impossible to delete
<wolfric> jiohdi: just that you can't do it without some necessary effort
<Relondo> escott: It came back. Enter commands?
<jiohdi> wolfric, you can make it hidden and then make an link to it that is visible
<escott> Relondo, sure go for it
<jiohdi> if they delete the link they do not delete the real object
<MrCleanWithHair> server is connected to home audio system. best option for selecting and playing media on the server from another computer on the network?
<Relondo> escott: It game the same error as before, the one with "Could not find platform independent libraries"
<wolfric> jiohdi: still not quite what i'm looking for... is there perhaps an extended acl i can use?
<h4ckm3> anyone have good working knowledge of the encrypted home folder system?
<aj00200> skilz: it might be an option for you to setup truecrypt and store the key on that usb device. This wouldn't protect against boot, but you could encrypt a large amount of data
<aj00200> h4ckm3: it depends on what you need help with
<escott> Relondo, ok what does "echo $PATH" say
<h4ckm3> not help
<h4ckm3> just a question
<h4ckm3> my question is about how the password interacts with the generated encryption key
<jiohdi> wolfric, what is the file for and why are you worried it will be deleted?
<aj00200> i.e. you want to know how the password encrypts or protects the encryption key?
<Relondo> escott: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<escott> h4ckm3, the password (you can have multiple ones) decrypts a file with the actual keys to the data
<h4ckm3> indeed
<aj00200> escott: I am curious as well. Do you know what encryption method is used?
<h4ckm3> so it's really to layers of encryption
<h4ckm3> two*
<h4ckm3> password>key>homefolder
<h4ckm3> key is static and password can be changed
<escott> aj00200, h4ckm3 im not sure what the actual encryption is, the best resource is dustin kirklands blog
<h4ckm3> is the passwd encryption as strong?
<h4ckm3> dustin Kirkand > thanks
<escott> Relondo, ok im not clear on what exactly is going on here. something is messing up the python environment
<escott> Relondo, we could do one of two things
<MrCleanWithHair> h4ckm3, you're really asking how encryption as a whole works?
<Relondo> escott: (I have this drive imaged, so feel free to do something drastic and possibly hard-drive wrecking).
<escott> Relondo, we could try and figure out why python in the livecd isn't working, or we could manually type in a minimal grub.cfg file
<rubbernick> heyhm, how do i disable cursor blinking in terminal? none of the methods from google seem to work
<Relondo> escott: Which would take longer? Let's do the quickest one.
<joksancpen> preferences?
<escott> Relondo, i would go with hand editing a minimal grub.cfg. is there a text editor you are comfortable with?
<Relondo> escott: Notepad? Openoffice?
<escott> Relondo, well the minimal grub.cfg is faster because i dont know the answer to why python isn't working
<Relondo> escott: Do those count?
<escott> Relondo, more like nano or vi. I would recommend nano
<Relondo> escott: I don't know what that is.
<escott> Relondo, type nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rubbernick> joksancpen: that to me? no, don't work.... strange but true...
<aj00200> thanks, escott
<Relondo> escott: Do I need to get out of root@ubuntu?
<escott> Relondo, no stay in root@ubuntu
<joksancpen> rubbernick which versionare you on?
<rubbernick> joksancpen: i anticipated that question. how do i find out? it's a bit older version...
<h4ckm3> I was just interested in the encryption used in the password and its relation to the encryption to the home folder.
<Relondo> escott: It gave a bunch of errors, and at the bottom it says "Press Enter to continue starting nano."
<h4ckm3> looking for a weak point
<joksancpen> well go to system about
<escott> Relondo, what errors?
<tavelram> Still trouble installing 11.10 on eee 901 using usb live. After bios i only get a _. I can't access grub using shift as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 . Tried this as well, and it complains about the embedding is unusually small. http://robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<Relondo> escott: Error in /etc/nanorc on line 236: Error reading /usr/share/nano/nanorc.nanorc: No such file or directory
<pzaully> ech
<Relondo> escott: Error in /etc/nanorc on line 239: Error reading /usr/share/nano/c.nanorc: No such file or directory
<escott> Relondo, what does "ls /" output?
<Relondo> I'm now in GNU nano 2.2.6
<joksancpen> rubbernick just type lsb_release -a in a terminal
<froq> !next bones
<OldOneEye> ok i installed ubuntu desktop now i want to use kde instead of this shit
<synapse> Has anyone ever had this problem on ubuntu before?  http://pastebin.com/yemQYBis  "jack not found"
<escott> Relondo, ok so ctrl-alt-f2 and then just check that "ls /media/ubuntu" looks correct, and that "ls /media/ubuntu/home/<<your_username_here>>" has all your files
<urlin2u> OldOneEye, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rubbernick> joksancpen: can't tell you, how much i do hate computers today... seems to be 10.10 ... btw lsb_... says: No LSB modules are available.
<gogeta> rubbernick: lol
<Relondo> escott: I don't know what constitutes it looking "correct", but it has "bin boot dev etc..."
<joksancpen> rubbernick just go to system in the upper bar and then click on about Ubuntu
<escott> Relondo, that would be correct
<joksancpen> dude and do not say that you hate computers please
<gogeta> i hate computers
<joksancpen> OldOnEye if you are using 11.10 you should be able to change the version on the startup
<OldOneEye> also i need a good windows vitual machine
<Relondo> escott: And the second command didn't display anything, but removed the prefix form my command line.
<Relondo> escott: *from
<joksancpen> OldOneEye is your pc old?
<escott> Relondo, did you replace <<your_username_here>> with the username you selected during the install?
<OldOneEye> no its i3 2.3 4gigram
<Relondo> escott: Is it case sensitive?
<Relondo> escott: And was I suppose to leave the <<>> around it?
<rubbernick> joksancpen: yes, after only some minutes some webpage appeared in a broweser which might or might not crash in a few minutest, which gave me the 10.10 information.... i believe that... and *surely* i love computers!
<escott> Relondo, if not press Ctrl-C (ctrl and c at the same time) and try again
<escott> Relondo, no take the <<>> out
<joksancpen> you can install a good virtual machine with XP SP3 and that should do it OldOneEye
<joksancpen> hehehe
<joksancpen> ok
<OldOneEye> does it support graphics
<patrick> o chat br?
<OldOneEye> games
<joksancpen> lets see rubbernick
<Relondo> escott: No such file or directory. But I never did successfully launch Ubuntu, so maybe there are no files?
<joksancpen> it would not be so good to play COD or CRISIS but it would work with basic software
<urlin2u> Relondo, did you resize the ubuntu for the XP install?
<escott> Relondo, ok. sounds like something about the install didnt work and that it broke at some point during the install
<escott> Relondo, so trying to fix grub isn't going to help anything because you dont have a working ubuntu system to boot anyways
<Relondo> escott: That could be the case. It displayed a weird terminal window at the end.
<OldOneEye> not too intence, but knights of the old republic
<escott> Relondo, did your ubuntu system ever boot?
<OldOneEye> and civ gasmes
<OldOneEye> civ games
<Relondo> urlin2u: Yes, the first time. But during that install it said "Unrecoverable error". When I retried, it did not ask me to resize partitions.
<joksancpen> rubbernick Open gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default, find cursor_blink_mode and change its value to off.
<Relondo> escott: No. But when I tried reinstalling, the LiveCD told me that Ubuntu 11.10 was already installed.
<rubbernick> joksancpen: i read on the internets many people compile their own g-term for years to not blink while the 'cursor in text fields' *does* blink. that doesn't matter to me, i'd accept *everything* to not blink. just doesn't change a thing
<urlin2u> Relondo, sound like a reinstall now you can resize ubuntu from the front or end but y9u have to knoow what your doing.
<escott> Relondo, ok, then that does not sound like a successful install. i think you need to try and reinstall ubuntu
<OldOneEye> joksancpen can u tell me how to make windows my default in grub
<joksancpen> I do not know OldOneEye but maybe
<rubbernick> joksancpen: tried that. no effect! (am checking again now though...)
<escott> Relondo, and you want to tell the livecd to overwrite the existing ubuntu install (which should be safe since you never booted it and dont have any files on it you need to save)
<h4ckm3> If you can't get grub working you could also try grub4dos
<Relondo> escott: Gotcha.
<joksancpen> rubbernick you have to edit the grub
<joksancpen> and put the windows boot section first
<Relondo> escott: I clicked install ubuntu, and now a window popped up asking to "unmount partitions that are in use?"
<escott> Relondo, yes
<joksancpen> grub works as it is written
<h4ckm3> just edit the menu/lst file
<rubbernick> joksancpen: uh??
<h4ckm3> menu.lst*
<escott> Relondo, it may be a good idea to reboot (it will forget everything you've done in the last 30 minutes or so)
<h4ckm3> should be in your boot partition or folder
<Relondo> escott: Another window "ubi-partman crashed"
<OldOneEye> sorry wat display manager should i use i dunno kdm or lightdm
<tavelram> I solved the grub booting problem. It needed more space at the mbr. And I had a 15mb partition at the begining that I could delete.
<joksancpen> http://beconfused.com/2008/how-to-make-windows-vista-boot-first-using-grub-in-ubuntu/
<joksancpen> rubbernick
<synapse> anyone know what any idea package contains QTNSPLUGIN?
<joksancpen> it is just as h4ckm3 said it
<Relondo> escott: Should I install through GUI or terminal?
<urlin2u> tavelram, you can't change the mbr you have a partition. The mbr is the first 512 mb of the hard drive
<joksancpen> GUI
<urlin2u> resize*
<rubbernick> joksancpen: yes, checked: cursor_blink_mode is off, was off and always will be off... it's the only profile that is there... still it blinks before my eyes :/ .... and what that windows thing about?
<Relondo> escott: And if terminal, how do I do that?
<joksancpen> did you reboot?
<Relondo> joksancpen: Are you talking to me?
<rubbernick> joksancpen: nope... i'd hate to reboot this machine
<Nicolus> c_nick
<tavelram> urlin2u, byte. well, it seemed to be the problem.grub complained about small embedding size, and this thread helped: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1704081
<joksancpen> why rubbernick?
<rubbernick> joksancpen: :) do you think it'll help?
<joksancpen> just press ctrl+alt+f1
<rubbernick> joksancpen: btw ther *is* not windows section on this machine
<joksancpen> it does not matter
<escott> Relondo, so... (a) have you ever checked the md5sums of this install disk? do you know if it works on other machines?
<OldOneEye> sorry wat display manager should i use i dunno kdm or lightdm
<joksancpen> and then type sudo service gdm restart
<makara> hi. In ~/.profile it reads "# This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login exists."
<makara> I need to add instructions to .bash_profile. Won't this break things?
<rubbernick> joksancpen: i think you're confsusing me with o-eye, but i'll hit c-a-f1 just for fun... :)
<Relondo> escott: Well, my other computer has graphics problems...so no.
<joksancpen> no rubbernick
<rubbernick> joksancpen: no yes?
<Relondo> escott: As for the md5sums...what?
<joksancpen> do not forget to type sudo service gdm restart rubbernick
<escott> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<urlin2u> tavelram, I doubt you need a boot partition. But if it working enjoy.
<escott> !md5sum | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: please see above
<rubbernick> joksancpen: *then* c-a-f1 can't work, because i'm only synergy'd to the machine
<rubbernick> joksancpen: and a gdm restart is out of the question too
<joksancpen> dude you just will have to restart the machine
<joksancpen> because maybe the profiles aren't loaded yet
<rubbernick> joksancpen: garble. i won't.... yeah. only restarting is 'the big blink' to me... no use in that for now :)
<rubbernick> joksancpen: thanks for the hints anyway... :]
<escott> makara, so if you want to read ~/.profile but need to have ~/.bash_profile then chain from ~/.bash_profile to ~/.profile
<tavelram> urlin2u, yeah. A bit odd that the size requirements would have changed between 9.04 and 11.10 though. "The embedding area is the space between the mbr (the first 512 bytes of the hard drive) and the first sector of the first partition. Grub code is written to the embedding area as well as the mbr and the root Linux partition.
<tavelram> "
<joksancpen> ok
<joksancpen> rubbernick how old is the computer?
<rubbernick> joksancpen: don't ask :) ... as a matter of fact, the cursor doesn't blink when i leave the screen, so i can live with it... as long as i use the secondary tft only for short times/notes :/
<Relondo> escott: To be honest, I'm a little tired. I've been at this for 3+ hours. I think I'm just going to try a clean install, and if that doesn't work, I'll pick it up again tomorrow.
<escott> Relondo, i agree you need to do a clean install. take a break from it, and check that the CD is burned properly with md5sum prior to installing
<Ebonwumon> How do I set the default app to open a certain filetype? I want to open an MP4 with mplayer, but the mplayer binary that's installed doesn't appear in the "open with" dialog and I can't find a way to manually type the command to launch with
<Relondo> escott:  Will I likely be able to find you tomorrow?
<escott> Ebonwumon, you can use alacarte to create a menu entry or use desktop-file-install and desktop-file-validate to create your own
<escott> Relondo, probably not
<escott> Relondo, but im sure there will be others who can help you out
<Relondo> escott: Of course. Well, thanks for all your help.
<h4ckm3> for q's
<varun06> when I open eclipse in Ubuntu 11.10, it opens two process in terminal
<h4ckm3> if escott isn't around
<varun06> it creates some problem with my android sdk
<varun06> any help
<Relondo> h4ckm3: Thakns.
<Relondo> *thanks.
<Relondo> 'Night all.
<h4ckm3> night
<bra> Buenas noches a todos
<urlin2u> es
<urlin2u> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bra> ok
<MahaVishnu> anyone know an easy command to move only folders containing a certain file type to a new dir ?
<MrCleanWithHair> MahaVishnu, write a script
<escott> MahaVishnu, mv folder/*.ext newfolder/
<researcher123> can I make a dual boot with 32 bit & 64 bit Ubuntu 11.10?
<RokcStar> is there an open source tool to ghost ubuntu installations
<MrCleanWithHair> researcher123, yes
<escott> researcher123, sure, you just have to have two root partitions
<MahaVishnu> escott$ will that move only directories containing that ext. ?
<joksancpen> MahaVishnu you can filter the folder to move using grep
<DaZ> researcher123: but why?
<MrCleanWithHair> MahaVishnu, no that would only more files in a folder with that extension
<researcher123> MrCleanWithHair: How
<b1llydev> how do i uninstall somthing in ubuntu
<MrCleanWithHair> researcher123, install 64-bit. then install 32-bit. have two root partitions. and maybe two /home partitions if you want/
<researcher123> escott: I have my full hard disk used for 32 bit installation already. How to creat 2 root partitions now?
<escott> MahaVishnu, the shell will expand that to mv folder/a.ext folder/b.ext ... folder/c.ext newfolder/ which for mv will move the files a.ext,b.ext,c.ext to newfolder
<joksancpen> b1llydev use rm
<MrCleanWithHair> researcher123, when you boot from the 64-bit it will ask you if you want to dual boot
<researcher123> MrCleanWithHair:  I have my full hard disk used for 32 bit installation already. How to creat 2 root partitions now?
<researcher123> ok
<escott> researcher123, boot the livecd and use gparted to shrink the partition and make yourself some space
<researcher123> ok.I will try that way
<MahaVishnu> escott$ I want to do it recursively. like keep directory structure. just move those dirs containing the files to a new dir.
<MrCleanWithHair> b1llydev, go to the software center and uninstall, or a terminal and sudo apt-get remove whatyouwanttoremove.
<researcher123> thanks all
<MrCleanWithHair> b1llydev, rm deletes files. ignore that.
<joksancpen> MahaVishnu you have to filter the mv command
<MahaVishnu>  joksancpen example?
<b1llydev> MrCleanWithHair: thx
<escott> MahaVishnu, so recursive is a bit harder as most shells won't do recursive globing, (maybe ZSH will), but you can do it with find -iname "*.ext" -exec mv {} newfolder, although that would probably flatten the directory structure
<h4ckm3> I use it for things like resizing
<MrCleanWithHair> MahaVishnu, what file type?
<escott> MahaVishnu, there is probably a way you can do this with a more complex find command, but it would take some reading of the man page
<werbderver> Has anyone here else had trouble setting up ruby on rails?
<makara> escott: do I need to read .profile? Why would it say it will be ignored if .bash_profile exists? I want to understand
<joksancpen> MahaVishnu mv {ls /whateverdirectory | grep *.whateverextension} /outputdir
<MahaVishnu> escott$ I tried to do it with find couldn't figure ito ut.
<joksancpen> something like that
<gaurav_tablet> i am using ubuntu 11.10 after updating system "upstart-udev-br" this process is using my 50% cpu usage what should i do
<joksancpen> b1lldev I am sorry I was a little off
<joksancpen> you should use sudo apt-get autoremove
<MahaVishnu> MrCleanWithHair$ multiple I was hoping to be able to adjust the output I want to get a kind of master sorting command.
<MahaVishnu> or input rather
<escott> makara, .profile is generic and would be for *any* shell. so if you use csh or ksh then maybe you read .profile. .bash_profile is bash specific so if .bash_profile exists it assumes that .profile is meant for some other shell. if you want to load .profile then source it in your .bash_profile
<MrCleanWithHair> MahaVishnu, so maybe all folders containing .flac to ~/Music etc etc
<rumpel> MahaVishnu, find -type f -name '*.gz' -exec dirname {} \; | uniq    would generate a list of directories which contain .gz-files. You could use that for a mv command.
<gaurav_tablet> can anyone help through
<joksancpen> rumpel that also could work
<joksancpen> what gaurav_tablet
<joksancpen> ?
<rumpel> MahaVishnu, problem could be maybe if there are spaces in directory names
<makara> escott: can I just add the lines to .profile rather?
<escott> makara, .profile is fairly short by default, you should be able to make sense of what it does fairly easily. if you are confused by some it just ask
<gaurav_tablet> one of my process is eating half of my cpu upstart-udev
<gaurav_tablet> what should i do
<joksancpen> which one?
<rubbernick> MahaVishnu: a bit like (untested): ( find -name '*.ext' | cpio -o ) | ( cd tar-get-dir ; cpio -idmv ) ... later do find -name ... -delete .... as long as target dir is no child of current
<MahaVishnu> wow so complicated
<gaurav_tablet> joksancpen, upstart-udev
<escott> makara, you can add to .profile or .bashrc or whatever you want. there are bunch of different shell startup things depending upon usage (is it an interactive shell or a login shell or a batch shell etc)
<notlistening> ubuntu server I have a 3G modem that when i boot will only detect as a CD drive but when i replug with detects as both a cd driver and 3g modem, what is different when i am booting?
<makara> escott: ok thanks
<joksancpen> gaurav_tablet you should see what other process is causing you problems
<makara> notlistening: 3G usb modems are endless trouble on linux in my experience
<joksancpen> because that is a root process and I do not think it should be a good idea to kill it
<makara> notlistening: too many layers to get the things to work.
<gaurav_tablet> joksancpen, what should i do
<escott> gaurav_tablet, you could probably kill upstart-udev-bridge but all your hotplug events (plugging in a mouse or a disk) would break
<OldOneEye> wat do i do once kubuntu-desktop finishes installing
<Tech-1> reboot
<joksancpen> gaurav_tablet you should the bug posts in launchpad
<OldOneEye> will kde load up then
<Tech-1> it should
<Tech-1> if
<notlistening> makara, tell me about it
<undefined0> my vlc crashes when i press the "extended settings button". how do i fix that?
<urlin2u> OldOneEye, if you choose it at the login.
<Tech-1> it dont after boot, log out and make it load kde
<OldOneEye> just log out?
<joksancpen> gaurav_tablet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/829980
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 829980 in linux (Ubuntu) "upstart-udev-bridge eats 100% cpu calling dbus_message_iter_append_basic()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<varun06> it seems that I have to leave my beloved Ubuntu
<varun06> due to one petty issue that taking forever to resolve
<makara> notlistening: its like web development for hardware :)
<joksancpen> yes OldOneEye logout and log in will load all your profile settings including your desktop
<rubbernick> varun06: well, many of us seem to be on the way out atm :[
<joksancpen> I was just playing with OpenGL and ended up here
<urlin2u> rubbernick, then why are you here?
<notlistening> right usb-storage is blacklisted but still loading..?
<notlistening> is that right?
<urlin2u> rubbernick, just ribbing you. :D
<rubbernick> urlin2u: simple answer: i have some older buntus running (cf above...), which up to now didn't behave toooo bad up to now... :) have to admit, half of my new installs this month are != buntu :/
<rubbernick> urlin2u: and ubuntu only is up to par because i had to install it twice on the same machine :/// (wubi issue there)
<urlin2u> rubbernick, wubi.....Why?
<enovativ_> can anyone tell me if they have had success with using a usb wireless adapter on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<notlistening> Has had enough of 3g modems
<enovativ_> honestly !  can anyone tell me that  ?
<rubbernick> urlin2u: usual suspects: no-boot-from-usb-machine-with-broken-optical-drive-all-in-one-device-no-access-to-internal-connectors :/
<urlin2u> rubbernick, your familiar with the boot menu not part of the bios?
<hugalua>  if ubuntu's unity is the worst thing ubuntu has introduced, what's the 2nd most?
<RokcStar> lol
<RokcStar> font?
<rubbernick> urlin2u: ? uh? some bootloader? how to install? ... not sure what you are talking about...
<notlistening> the naming scheme
<joksancpen> banshee
<hugalua> i been quite happy with it until they released it, and i prompty downgaded it
<RokcStar> oh yea the naming..
<enovativ_> I have a netgear g43/n150 wireless usb micro adapter !!!
<hugalua> i'm find with the naming, it doesn't get in the way of me getting stuff done
<enovativ_> has anyone gotten that particular wireless adapter to work
<rubbernick> hugalua: i particularily dislike the website :/
<hugalua> i think unity must beat out #2 by a factor of 10
<RokcStar> hugalua thats why i used xubuntu.that popout thing got really annoying
<hugalua> ya for sure. I just think it sucks to divide the community
<notlistening> actually just the move to thunderbird sucks ass
<notlistening> needless to say i am still in the evo camp
<hugalua> then again, i've not really been tuning into anyone who advocates for unity
<geoffmcc> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<notlistening> oh year :D
<RokcStar> i think they're experimenting with more touching menu's
<hugalua> how ironic that unity actually divides
<rubbernick> notlistening: +1 +1 but the evo nowadays sucks as well...
<notlistening> hugalua, like it ;)
<mcwire> Hi all.. question.. The past few days, whenever my ubuntu 11.11 wakes from hibernate I get a message before the gui invokes that says "Not enough free swap" then she brings me to the lock screen just fine.. everything i've read shows people having this error before hibernation, never afterwards... any ideas?
<urlin2u> mcwire, what is the ram and swap amounts?
<notlistening> mcwire is the machine actually hibernating?
<cconstantine> hey all, having a problem getting audio to work with a display-port->hdmi setup (latest ubuntu, thinkpadx220).  I don't hear anything from the TV and I don't see an audio device for it
<cconstantine> anyone know good resources for debugging it
<ggreer> just curious... what's the laptop shown on the front page of the ubuntu website? http://www.ubuntu.com/
<mcwire> notlistening: yep, hibernates just fine
<rubbernick> oh, to be ontopic... on another machine (11.10) on wake from suspend i enter password, strange things happen, then have to enter password again... only me?
<DefaultIdentity> hi room. anyone around and able to advise re: ubuntu and a server with an intel graphics card. i seem to be having problems with the graphics card driver. (i dont want to run a headless server) :/
<OldOneEye> how do i uninstall the others where i select kde and just have kde plasma
<notlistening> mcwire, sometimes its best to fight the battles worth fighting ;)
<mcwire> notlistening: i only see the mesg briefly after it wakes
<geoffmcc> cconstantine: have you gone to sound and make sure the correct profile is loaded on hardware tab
<mcwire> notlistening: fair enough :) just never saw the mesg before.. wasn't sure if it was a prelude to a larger problem
<notlistening> cconstantine, where have you looked for the audio device?
<geoffmcc> mcwire: alot of applications running on hibernate?
<urlin2u> OldOneEye, make sure you have the right release.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<cconstantine> geoffmcc, no... investigating
<ggreer> I know it's a dell, but dell has so many models that I doubt I could find it
<cconstantine> notlistening, the gnome 'sound' control panel
<blackuranus> bonjour
<notlistening> mcwire, I have had it also but that is when I have swap deactivated or not big enough, but if the machine hibernates just fine then I would be happy
<geoffmcc> cconstantine: for hdmi i forget the exact name, but it should say digital in it if i recall
<cconstantine> geoffmcc, k
<notlistening> geoffmcc, iexxx
<enovativ_> can anyone tell me if they have had success with using a usb wireless adapter on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<somsip> ggreer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37915/what-is-that-dell-laptop-on-ubuntu-home-page
<geoffmcc> cconstantine: or might just be hdmi, i dont have access to ubuntu on hdmi right now to check
<ggreer> somsip: <3
<urlin2u> enovativ_, there is a wiki on that.
<mcwire> notlistening: works for me. another quick question if i may. what do the decimal numbers preceding entries in dmesg represent?
<ggreer> what clever terms did you put into google to get that? anything related to ubuntu and dell laptops and front pages got me... uselessness
<enovativ_> urlin2u, i have been on a few and they did not work
<cconstantine> got it!
<cconstantine> thanks all!
<somsip> mcwire: microseconds from boot?
<notlistening> cconstantine, you are best to set it in the sound settings, top right
<urlin2u> enovativ_, on a few what?
<enovativ_> urlin2u, i first tried compat-wireless...that didnot work
<cconstantine> umm, I'm guessing getting overscan fixed is more complicated
<OerHeks> ggreer, i guess it is one of these > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell/laptops
<enovativ_> urlin2u, a few wiki and  tutorials and none of them works
<somsip> mcwire: or nanoseconds, or the next one down
<cconstantine> nevermind.  it's ok
<ggreer> OerHeks: somsip helped me already and it was http://askubuntu.com/questions/37915/what-is-that-dell-laptop-on-ubuntu-home-page
<somsip> ggreer: *google* helped you
<mcwire> somsip: sounds about right.. thanks
<urlin2u> enovativ_, look for a usb card that works. https://encrypted.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=usb+wireless+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<ggreer> somsip: google didn't help me, but it helped you. and then you helped me. seriously all I got was stuff about microsoft frontpage and ubuntu bugs on dell laptops
<mcwire> thanks for the quick advice guys, much appreciated. and by the way. Sony Vaio's + Ubuntu = AMAZING
<mcwire> later all
<jrr> how can I put the main unity bar thing on the right side?
<jrr> my dual display setup makes the left side impractical
<somsip> jrr: 3d or 2d?
<jrr> 3d
<somsip> jrr: maybe this will (not) help http://askubuntu.com/questions/44187/unity-title-bar-buttons-on-right-side
<N00bish> anyone able to advise re: ubuntu and a server with an intel graphics card. i seem to be having problems with the graphics card driver. (i dont want to run a headless server) :/
<jrr> hmm, that's title bar buttons
<somsip> jrr: actually, pre 11.10. Maybe not so utd
<somsip> jrr: oops - my bad
<notlistening> N00bish, have you got graphics display at all?
<urlin2u> N00bish, it would probably help if you named the card to start with details, details
<N00bish> i tried installing kubuntu and all i get via vnc is a grey screen
<jrr> most arguments in defense of all the customization options are totally valid if everybody in the world has a single widescreen monitor in horizontal aspect ratio
<N00bish> yet the kubuntu install went fine, no problems
<somsip> jrr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11351175
<jrr> *in defense of the *removal* of all the options
<N00bish> startx shows intel n10 issues
<N00bish> is it a kubuntu problem? should i pick an alternative
<notlistening> N00bish might you try ssh -XY (kde help please)
<ggreer> jrr: this is why apple can get away with such things but ubuntu can't (although I think ubuntu hid even more UI config options than OS X does)
<N00bish> ive used debian before
<jrr> osx at least lets you move the friggin bar
<N00bish> notlistening: thanks. is kubuntu a good choice do you think?
<urlin2u> enovativ_, this link tells you ones that work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<jrr> this wouldn't be terrible with a pair of identical monitors centered at my desk
<N00bish> ive used gnome and debian before on the same hardware and been fine
<notlistening> Unity should have been developed and then integrated rather than the other way around
<jrr> but I have a monster 24" centered and an old smaller one to the left
<enovativ_> urlin2u, thank you
<ggreer> jrr: solution: buy a 27" monitor and ditch the 24" and old small one :)
<urlin2u> enovativ_, no problem hope that gets you going.
<jrr> ggreer: I totally want to
<jrr> moar pixels!
<jrr> 1920x1200 just ain't enough
<ggreer> and they say money can't buy happiness :)
<mia> mia
<aaron_> hello i have a questions with my partitions for example this is what i have on my partitions http://pastebin.com/MG2FgBJx but i cannot either boot my windows partition can someone help me please to fix this error
<aaron_> i open gparted and for example it says file system unknown
<anadon> I need help getting regular unity to work.  I can't get it to a usable state.  Unity 2D is working, though.
<escott> aaron_, what in the world is an SFS partition
<somsip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-certifying_File_System
<King_Ozzy> aaron_ I don't see a windows partition
<somsip> possibly...
<aaron_> King_Ozzy, yeah the partition is /dev/sda1
<aaron_> and sda3
<escott> aaron_, 42 SFS (Secure Filesystem  SFS is an encrypted filesystem driver for DOS on 386+ PCs, written by Peter Gutmann.
<Zenonii> Hello, I have some seemingly major problems with the install, and more
<aaron_> so I'm stuck with out windows now?
<escott> aaron_, also listed as a Windows 2000 dynamic extended partiton marker
<escott> aaron_, looks like you have some really weird windows configuration. it can probably be booted but you need to figure out how it is done
<King_Ozzy> you probably installed things in the wrong order to dualboot
<aaron_> right of course and i'm stock with out a windows 7 64 bit
<aaron_> ;*(
<aaron_> iso
<King_Ozzy> always do your research before installing things willynilly
<Zenonii> if anyone is directing speech to me, I can't tell
<King_Ozzy> hi Zenonii
<Zenonii> Hi
<aaron_> lol true that ;)
<Zenonii> My problem is complex... to me...lol
<Zenonii> MAC os 10,5.8  Dual Mirror Door G4 Single 1.25 Gig processor
<escott> aaron_, http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/138951-sfs-partition-windows-7-key.html
<Zenonii> 4 hd
<geoffmcc> aaron_: wait, what happened
<ggreer> Zenonii: that's old school
<King_Ozzy> well there's your problem Zenonii, it's a Mac :-p
<Zenonii> yes, which is why I'm using ubuntu
<Zenonii> I've never had a problem with a mac, ever.
<Zenonii> I have many with my pc
<King_Ozzy> ok I won't get into it
<Zenonii> I had ubuntu running on it already
<escott> aaron_, this seems a bit more detailed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653493
<ggreer> hmm... ubuntu runs on ppc? I have an old ibook... hmm...
<Zenonii> what is that?
<aaron_> ty escott
<Zenonii> ubuntu runs easier on a mac, than a pc
<Zenonii> my problem is not ubuntu
<Zenonii> it is specific mac issues
<King_Ozzy> ^
<Zenonii> on recognizing the cd, or maybe I did not burn it correctly
<Zenonii> is this the correct room, or is there another
<geoffmcc> !mac | Zenonii
<ubottu> Zenonii: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Zenonii> I've read it
<Zenonii> I've already installed it.
<Zenonii> it is the new install giving me problems
<aaron_> D HPFS - NTFS          36693 206 58 38651 238 51   31457280 [HP_RECOVERY]
<aaron_> D FAT32 LBA            38651 238 52 38913  37 36    4196352 [HP_TOOLS]
<aaron_> there it is
<FloodBot1> aaron_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron_> ;)
<aaron_> sorry about that
<ggreer> Zenonii: try a known-good CD?
<King_Ozzy> aaron_ put that stuff in pastebin
<aaron_> ok
<el-plum> looking for an easy umbutu windows enviroment download
<aaron_> http://pastebin.com/KtxpMn4T
<Zenonii> Yes, but before I go into the specifics, probably I need to talk with someone who knows macs
<jrr> okay, I just tried stock gnome, and it's even weirder than unity
<jrr> the task launching/switching bar isn't on my left monitor - arguable an improvement - but it's also gone entirely
<Zenonii> the numbers above, what are they, are they somethign I need
<geoffmcc> Zenonii: it was for someone else
<Zenonii> k
<el-plum> looking for an easy umbutu windows enviroment download
<geoffmcc> Zenonii: from what i gathered your haveing cd rom trouble, but yea i dont know anything about mac, so i didnt probe further, sorry.
<somsip> !repeat | el-plum
<ubottu> el-plum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Zenonii> No, not cd trouble
<somsip> kama
<Zenonii> something in the architecture itself... it is probably simple, but I am not getting it
<Zenonii> is there a ubuntu room that has mac users?
<King_Ozzy> idk, do /list
<Zenonii> is it  'ty escott,' or 'escott'
<escott> !alis | Zenonii not familiar with any mac room
<ubottu> Zenonii not familiar with any mac room: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<tttuuu> hi. what is the conventional place to save a downloaded package?
<DasEi> tttuuu: ~/Downloads ?
<escott> tttuuu, anything you install manually should be installed to /usr/local or /opt
<DasEi> can have it wherever you want
<IdleWarship> I've got a simple ruby script that puts strings out into the terminal; what can I put into those strings to colorize them?
<escott> IdleWarship, you probably want to look into the curses library, as dumping escape characters out is not good practice
<mebigfatguy> help restarted 11.10 due to upgrades and now it goes straight to memtest. only option is to reboot which just infinite loops. how to fix
<DasEi> IdleWarship: maybe #RubyObRails ?
<omid> what is the best 64 bit web browser
<DasEi> On*
<tttuuu> escott, should I just stick them into /usr/local or create an additional directory inside /usr/local to put the downloads?
<King_Ozzy> omid define "the best"
<omid> i'm installing opera
<DasEi> omid: best is a poll, the likings go chromium, ff and many more as I Knew
<DasEi> omid: which purpose ? footprint ? addons ?
<escott> tttuuu, traditionally /opt has one directory per application /opt/oracle or /opt/mathematica or /opt/big_monolithic_folder_for_app whereas /usr/local tends to mirror a normal hierarchy /usr/local/bin /usr/local/lib etc
<_Nano> Anyone used xen-hypervisor-4.1 on ubuntu 11.10
<tttuuu> thanks escott!
<_Nano> I'm still stuck on kernel switching =/ I think it may be something to do with my host...
<escott> tttuuu, for whatever reason /opt seems to be less popular these days although i think it makes more sense than /usr/local
<tttuuu> escott, so how can I tell something should belong to /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/lib?
<rumpel> tttuuu, i would say: if it's a library, it should be in lib.  (?)
<tttuuu> rumpel, how can I tell if a package is a library or not?
<escott> tttuuu, what is the package
<tttuuu> Django
<rumpel> tttuuu, what are you trying to do exactly?
<mebigfatguy> how do i get out of endless memtest86 startup loop
<escott> tttuuu, Django would probably be considered a library. there is probably a version of django in apt
<ThinkPadG40> Hello, I'm wondering if there is a way to make tleds use the CAPS key instead of the SCROLL key?
<escott> ThinkPadG40, what is tleds?
<maum> how can I install opengl on ubuntu?
<OldOneEye> what is the best windows machine to install
<omid> DasEi, i've heared that the only web browser which has a "real" 64 bit edition is IE
<omid> is it correct?
<DaZ> define real :f
<ThinkPadG40> escott: a network traffic monitor that flashes keyboard lights indicating network traffic, NUM for incoming and SCROLL for outbound
<escott> ThinkPadG40, check the man page for that application
<DasEi> omid : not right
<DasEi> omid: mostly it's about issues with plugins
<ThinkPadG40> escott: ok, will try, thnx not use to having a distro with a good "man
<naptastic> Hi. I'm setting up netboot on my home network. My client stops responding after loading some of the init scripts. I know it's a corner use case, but can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<keshavkuruva> Hi
<omid> 2 days ago i was using 32bit ubuntu and then people here told me its better to go 64 bit right now i've installed 64 bit and i dont feel any performance improvement ,plus i think there are fewer software in the app center.i cannot install some software without having to install lots of 32bit dependency crap and sometimes remove some packages.
<ThinkPadG40> escott: It doesn't mention anything of the kind in the man page
<ThinkPadG40> escott: It wouldn't be that big of a deal if my old ThinkPad had a scroll lock LED
<keshavkuruva> anyone faced issue of ffi_lib not working properly on ubuntu 11.10   ....Could not open library 'ncursesw': ncursesw: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. (LoadError)
<escott> ThinkPadG40, its possible that this application calls out to xleds or some other application to do the work of causing the flashes. if so you could modify it. see if the program is a script by less `which tleds`
<keshavkuruva> trying damn hard to fix this issue with ruby on my system
<keshavkuruva> ncursesw
<keshavkuruva> ubuntu 11.10 has some issues with it
<keshavkuruva> whereas ubuntu 11.04 is fine
<RokcStar> xubuntu runs so much better than ubuntu
<DaZ> omid: 64bit software uses a bit more of ram even :F
<omid> DaZ,  you mean i better use 32bit ?
<rumpel> omid, if you have 64bit architecture, why not use it?
<keshavkuruva> https://github.com/ffi/ffi/issues/168
<naptastic> omid, You may be able to get the software you're looking for by installing ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<DaZ> dunnolol, i switched only when i had more than 3gb of ram.
<the_misfit> im working my way through the internets seeing about mounting/recognize a SDHC card
<naptastic> omid, it will give you the Flash plugin, and some other things that are hard to get otherwise.
<RokcStar> i have 64bit of xubuntu and even youtube videos run much smoother on it- even when im running windows 7 and another xubuntu virtual on VirtualBox
<DaZ> meh, getting html5 on youtube is much less effort
<naptastic> I haven't used 32 bit on a 64 bit architecture in years except in emergencies... but it took me a long time to get to this point.
<ThinkPadG40> escott: It's not a script, i used which and it said /usr/bin/tleds and I catted it and i was mostly VT100 garbage
<keshavkuruva> can anyone help in resolving this issue https://github.com/ffi/ffi/issues/168
<RokcStar> DaZ which browser do you use to load html5 video tags on youtube?
<maum> how can I install opengl? I installed freeglut3, freeglut3-dev but there are some errors. checking for -lGLU... no, checking for -lMesaGL... no, configure: error: OpenGL libraries not available. I don't know why
<RokcStar> i thought only hrome supported html5 m4a files
<RokcStar> Chrome
<DaZ> opera.
<RokcStar> hmmm ok
<escott> ThinkPadG40, this is likely to be a simple program. its a good learning experience to learn to modify and compile it to do what you want it to
<RokcStar> it sucks firefox doesnt support m4a files
<deper29> hey guys, I'm wondering if someone can help me get my sound working on my TV. I'm trying to use this guide, but it isn't working http://www.geoffke.be/nieuws/5/
<ThinkPadG40> escott: I have no programming experience outside of the Commodore 64, C and most other laguages are greek to me
<naptastic> maum, Do you have these installed? libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-dri ?
<OldOneEye> how do i install a windows virtual machine
<the_misfit> !vbox | OldOneEye
<ubottu> OldOneEye: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<maum> naptastic: yes
<escott> maum, you want to be installing drivers for your graphics card. run jockey-gtk to install proprietary drivers
<RokcStar> just dont run vbox files off the same drive.. :)
<maum> escott: I want to build the wxpython source code with opengl on ubuntu 11.10
<naptastic> Ah!
<naptastic> maum, you need libopengl-python or similar
<naptastic> maum, I don't know the exact package name
<maum> ok I will search it
<tttuuu> I'm trying to "wget http://www.djangoproject.com/download/1.3.1/tarball/", but it's always saving the result as index.html instead of file.tar.gz
<tttuuu> how can I make wget save as tar.gz?
<mebigfatguy> i cant boot 3.0 linux in 11.10... just 2.6   just get solid purple... any ideas ?
<milamber> tttuuu: the complete file name /tarball/<package>.tar.gz
<deper29> anyone able to help?
<RokcStar> can wget do that?
<escott> tttuuu, you need to specify the file you want wget to download wget http://.../tarball/what_is_the_filename.tar.gz
<somsip> tttuuu: download a tar.gz file
<soreau> tttuuu: If you're sure it's a gzipped tarball, you can use wget -O name-of-file.ext
<ThinkPadG40> tttuuu: maybe because you're specifying a web page like an FTP index as opposed to the actual filename
<h4ckm3> wget is bada**
<RokcStar> woa cool
<RokcStar> i didnt know it can archive
<h4ckm3> you can download entire websites with that
<RokcStar> could*
<tttuuu> but guys if you go to http://www.djangoproject.com/download/1.3.1/tarball/ in a web browser, it *is* the tar.gz
<maum> naptastic: there is python-opengl but there is still error.
<ThinkPadG40> tttuuu: then just save it with the browser?
<gunfire007> i am unable to enable compiz pls some one can guide me to start it ?
<escott> tttuuu, then its redirecting you. where does index.html redirect to?
<DaZ> tttuuu: it isn't.
<tttuuu> escott, when I edit index.html I can see that it is the tar.gz, I should just rename it
<escott> mebigfatguy, is this purple grub or purple ubuntu splash screen?
<tttuuu> but does anyone know if wget has an automatic save-as filename option?
<tttuuu> I can't seem to find it
<DaZ> it redirects to http://media.djangoproject.com/releases/1.3/Django-1.3.1.tar.gz :f
<naptastic> maum, try these: libgl1-mesa-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev
<maum> naptastic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771879/
<escott> tttuuu, when you request over http://some/path/ it is implied that you are getting index.html
<maum> naptastic: i did but there is still....
<milamber> tttuuu: if you look at the source of the index file it will probably tell you where it redirects to also
<escott> tttuuu, http://www.ubuntu.com/ becomes http://www.ubuntu.com/index.html when the request is made
<naptastic> maum, also install mesa-common-dev
<naptastic> maum, (sorry, I'm looking all this up as I go.)
<escott> tttuuu, in any case the option to set the filename is -O but index.html is the name of the file you request (you just didn't know that was what you requested)
<sweetofserbia> Witch software is for making video?
<maum> naptastic: I did but there is still error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/771881/
<tttuuu> escott, I get it! thanks!
<naptastic> maum, perhaps you should ask in #python... they may know more about the libraries you need. I'm out of ideas. :-(
<maum> ok
<maum> thanks
<mebigfatguy1> i am unable to boot 11.10 using kernel 3.0, it works fine with 2.6.  I get solid purple screen. My video is GeForce FX 5200   .... any ideas how to fix?
<drdoomy> testing out 12.04 here
<drdoomy> sofware center works now
<soreau> ! 12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<keshavkuruva> ffi_lib and libncurses issues on ubuntu 11.10
<keshavkuruva> /home/robbiemu/bin/lib/ruby/gems/1.9.1/gems/ffi-1.0.10/lib/ffi/library.rb:121:in  `block in ffi_lib': Could not open library 'ncursesw': ncursesw: cannot  open shared object file: No such file or directory. (LoadError)
<escott> !modeset | mebigfatguy
<escott> !nomodeset | mebigfatguy
<ubottu> mebigfatguy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mebigfatguy1> thanks...looking
<guest-3RFaqW> hi guys, linux newb with the most basic of questions, could someone give me an assist?
<urlin2u> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest-3RFaqW> i managed to forget my password
<Spartacus`> IDIOTS.
<Spartacus`> asdas;fjdasf
<Spartacus`> dsfas
<Spartacus`> gas
<Spartacus`> gas
<guest-3RFaqW> but i have written down that enormous numeric code
<FloodBot1> Spartacus`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest-3RFaqW> where do i put that in?
<urlin2u> guest-3RFaqW, you encrypted
<Spartacus`> lol, gay.
<urlin2u> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jagaldol> 음?
<jagaldol> 댄건가!
<tavelram> Im having trouble installing 11.10 via live usb on eee 901. After installing, i can't login, it claims that my password is invalid. guest account works. /home is empty.
<guest-3RFaqW> so i should look for password reset help online instead?
<guest-3RFaqW> that encryption code wont help
<guest-3RFaqW> ?
<urlin2u> guest-3RFaqW, are you encrypted?
<guest-3RFaqW> yessir
<urlin2u> guest-3RFaqW, you can get help here but I don't know ant method.
<urlin2u> any*
<urlin2u> tavelram, home is empty how do you know?
<guest-3RFaqW> hmmm. ok, well reminding me that it was encryption may give me a better google search to start with
<tavelram> urlin2u, i mount the partition from the live cd. Or did ecrypt put the file somwhere else?
<chrobi> good evening all
<urlin2u> tavelram, the home wont mount if encrypted, as far as getting in not sure.
<godofmischief> I was screwing with compiz and something i changed disabled me when i put the mouse pointer in the bottom left of the screen displaying all 4 works spaces
<godofmischief> anyone got any clue as to what did that?
<tavelram> urlin2u, ok, and ecrypt isn't supposed to be in /home/.ecryptfs then?
<urlin2u> godofmischief, what release and desktop
<mebigfatguy> bummer all nomodeset did for me was give me a black screen with blinking cursor
<urlin2u> tavelram, an encrypted home is not supposed to mount in general.
<urlin2u> tavelram, from a live cd or thumb or another OS.
<tavelram> urlin2u, ok
<tavelram> ok
<godofmischief> urlin2u, ubuntu 11.10 unity with cairo dock running
<guest-3RFaqW> (thanks urlin, HAGN)
<urlin2u> godofmischief, you can have the cube is that your goal, unity is a plugin in compiz you have to be careful, there are a ton of websites to nstruct you. If you want to reset the desktop run unity --reset
<urlin2u> instruct*
<tavelram> urlin2u, is my account supposed to show in /etc/passwd and shadow?
<godofmischief> urlin2u, what's the specific command to reset unity that sounds like a good idea.
<urlin2u> tavelram, not sure to tell you the truth.
<urlin2u> godofmischief, yep.
<blind> Hi, I'm ssh'd into my computer and I want to start an app that has a gui, and the command line says it can't open display, which I kind of understand. How can I tell it what display to launch to?
<urlin2u> godofmischief, you may need to rebbot most likely afterwards
<godofmischief> urlin2u, i was being seirous, idk thoug, sudo apt-get install unity --reset?
<yxtex> When building a debian package with specific library version of qt, how come package-name (>=4.7) doesn't get honored?  Is that the wrong syntax?
<urlin2u> reboot*
<rumpel> blind, using the DISPLAY variable
<blind> DISPLAY=0 appname  ?
<urlin2u> godofmischief, no sudo just unity --reset I believe
<sweetofserbia> Good morning rumpel, can you say me please good software for making a video?
<chrobi> i got a script that i call from dhcp oncommit with excute.   I made sure to fork the script so dhcp is not waiting on the script to return, but dhcp seems to be looping through the oncommit part of the script.  If i didnt unset the set var's could that cause the looping?
<urlin2u> godofmischief, no apt-get either
<rumpel> blind, more like DISLPAY=:0.0   (or similar)
<rumpel> sweetofserbia, sorry, never done that.
<godofmischief> urlin2u, so sudo unity --reset
<godofmischief> hrrm
<chrobi> *script = dhcpd.conf
<urlin2u> godofmischief, NO unity --reset is all you t=run.
<sweetofserbia> Ok  rumpel, thank you. :)
<urlin2u> run*
<hope> hey
<chrobi> hola
<rumpel> blind, i used "export DISPLAY=:0"  and "export XAUTHORITY=/home/username/.Xauthority" in a script of mine. That should cover it.
<blind> It would appear as though DISPLAY=:0.0 appname  worked fine.
<rumpel> blind, you probably would need the Xauthority, if you login using a different user than the current desktop user.
<keshavkuruva> https://github.com/ffi/ffi/issues/168
<blind> Alright, thanks for the info. But there's only one user.
<keshavkuruva> https://github.com/seanohalpin/ffi-ncurses/issues/7
<blind> and I'm also not doing this very often.. just this once
<godofmischief> great that damn near did nothing other then cause me to reboot.
<keshavkuruva> is there any ubuntu tech to support this issue https://github.com/seanohalpin/ffi-ncurses/issues/7
<godofmischief> compiz is the biggest peice of garbage, you change one thing and causes 30 confilicts then by the time your done nothing works like it used to and you can't figure out what's wrong to return it to the way it was
<godofmischief> anyway to reset compiz settings?
<grape_> where is the best place to download wine? and am i correct in that it lets you run windows programs without partitioning your harddrive
<urlin2u> hmm I mentioned the reboot look on the web
<urlin2u> grape_, wine is in the repo's
<urlin2u> grape_, some windows things will run not everything though.
<grape_> urlin2u_ thanks
<rumpel> grape_, the best place is always your package manager
<grape_> okay, do you think drivers for a 5 year old aiptek video camera will? im just wondering how far reaching it is
<rumpel> grape_, wine tries(!) to translate windows-api-requests to the linux api. Windows drivers won't work with wine.
<urlin2u> godofmischief, try unity --replace then reboot
<chrobi> urlin2u i take it your not much on the dchp server stuff
<mrguser> ubuntu
<rumpel> grape_, just plug the cam in and look, if linux has already the needed drivers installed.
<urlin2u> chrobi, not really.
<godofmischief> urlin2u, sure why not at this point im frustrated, everytime i get things to working like i want the smallest thing throws things into a massive train wreck lets get it
<grape_> rumpel_ oh so if there aren't linux drivers, im screwed. I plugged in the cam but I do know how to see it already has the needed linux drivers
<rumpel> grape_, install "cheese" and use it for testing.
<chrobi> :) its all good
<chrobi> l8rs
<urlin2u> godofmischief, you can reset compiz with compiz --replace as well if it goes south on you, as I said there are web pages that tell you what is up with compiz and unity you don't want top just go wilee-nilee adjusting it, unity is a plugin there.
<godofmischief> and none of that made any difference.
<urlin2u> godofmischief, here is the one I use originally read carefully, it applies to oneiric.  http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<godofmischief> with cairo dock running all my desktop are still all in a row up and down, no more left right up down with ctrl + alt
<godofmischief> i loved the ways the windows would fly in left right up and down
<urlin2u> godofmischief, the link is for getting the cube, probably not what you want it sounds like.
<xtgyal> Hello if I want to change the write permissions of Apache's /var/www folder, can I use "sudo chown myusername /var/www" ?  the folder is owned by root as default, changing the ownership won't affect its security yes?
<blind> Okay, some more help if I could, or point me to the right place.. Trying to set up a vncserver remotely via ssh, and the server it appears is running, but the viewer can't connect?
<rasusto> does anyone know how to get the fade effect on the selection box (click and drag on the desktop) like in the new ubuntu? I think its a compiz setting somewhere
<godofmischief> urlin2u, correct, i just did a compiz reset that says to follow with the unity reset, we shall see i suppose.
<rasusto> xtgyal you want that folder too be owned by root, apache runs as root
<godofmischief> my terminal window is not yet done stopped after setting update "run_key" just sitting there
<xtgyal> I want to be able to copy & paste files from Ubuntu's GUI file explorer, I cannot do that presently since I don't own the folder
<godofmischief> soon after it finishes i should reboot again maybe things will be like they were before i touched it lol
<urlin2u> godofmischief, did you run unity --replace
<godofmischief> urlin2u, that seemd to do nothing
<rasusto> xtgyal sudo nautilus
<Lasers> gksu nautilus
<urlin2u> godofmischief, you need to reboot to see the work done.
<xtgyal> what does nautilus do?
<xtgyal> I am new to Ubuntu sorry
<rumpel> rasusto, "sudo nautilus" is no good idea. Use gksudo.
<urlin2u> godofmischief, the refresh in the desktop and compiz is well not so good.
<godofmischief> urlin2u, ive since rebooted, from taht, waiting on this most recent reset command, then i'll so unity --reset again
<xtgyal> what's gksudo?
<gunfire007> how to save the setting of compiz /
<rasusto> nautilus is the file browser, gksu is a better way to do it, like Lasers said. it runs the file browser as root
<urlin2u> xtgyal, the graphic sudo
<gunfire007> every time i restart the computer settings are lost
<xtgyal> it's a program I open?
<rumpel> xtgyal, a wrapper that makes it more secure using it. Otherwise you could get into trouble like blocking yourself out of your desktop.
<Lasers> rasusto: What directory are you trying to copy/paste to?
<Lasers> Err, xtgyal ^^
<godofmischief> i absolutely love linux i do, so much simpler "in some ways" features integrated, but damn it its so fickle at times lol
<xtgyal> I want to be able to write HTML files and copy & paste them into var/www on the GUI file explorer, right now I don't have permission to do that
<urlin2u> godofmischief, its basically where I started, windows was a afterthought.
<rasusto> godofmischief, machines don't make mistakes, but at the same time they assume absolutley nothing
<godofmischief> urlin2u, i truely despise windows these days i do.
<urlin2u> rasusto, lol
<godofmischief> rasusto, urlin2u  INDEED.
<magn3ts> why is swapoff burning through an entire core of my CPU?
<Corey> magn3ts: Has it completed successfully?
<xtgyal> so I just type "gksudo" in Terminal?
<magn3ts> Corey, not yet.
<magn3ts> Corey, it has now.
<Corey> Urm... how big was your swap partition?
<Lasers> xtgyal: From the standpoint, it's best to leave that directory alone (owned by www-data) so they can't mess with your home directory. Type "gksu nautilus" in terminal. It'll open up root nautilus.
<andyn> you should run only haskell programs. at leat they can be mathematically proven correct.
<urlin2u> godofmischief, it works for me when I need it, basically to submit papers to my college online d2l.
<magn3ts> Corey, it was 2 GB but I have 16GB of memory, there should be nthing in swap
<xtgyal> @rumpel said not to use nautilus?
<rasusto> xtfyal "gksudo nautilus"
<Corey> magn3ts: Curious.  If you swapon it and then swapoff, does it still eat CPU?
<magn3ts> Corey, I can't try, I just burnt that disk.
<rasusto> if you do gksudo it will just ask you to type in the command
<Corey> "burnt that disk?"
<magn3ts> Corey, formatted it, lol
<godofmischief> going to the store while this terminal window finishes need more vodka running out. :(
<rumpel> xtgyal, no. just use gksudo for applications with gui. I personally never use any drag&drop file manager with root permissions. It's just too easy to accidentally drag&drop your system dead. :>
<magn3ts> Corey, even if it was moving stuff out of that swap area, I don't see why the proc needed to be pegged :S
<xtgyal> ok I typed "gksudo nautilus" and it looks like it just opened up the file explorer
<magn3ts> Corey, though it looks like gnome-shell is also kinda crapping itself which is probably the performance stuff I'm seeing.
<Lasers> xtgyal: Now, be careful and do what you have. CLOSE IT AFTERWARD.
<magn3ts> (swapoff was at 99% though)
<rasusto> xtgyal BE CAREFUL like rumpel said you could accidentally your whole system. you should be able to copy stuff to /www/home
<xtgyal> ohhhh ok so this is the same file explorer except I have root permission?  why can't I just change the permission for that one particular folder?  or is that bad for security having the Apache folder with access outside root?
<rasusto> xtgyal, that would work but apache runs as root so it is best to have the folder owned by root
<xtgyal> ok
<xtgyal> well this isn't so bad, certainly beats trying to copy & paste files individually with Terminal
<xtgyal> thanks
<glebihan> rasusto, apache does not run as root (at least not by default, and should not)
<xtgyal> now I can edit my index.html from the GUI woot
<glebihan> rasusto, it runs as www-data by default
<xtgyal> I dunno, I had MS IIS in Windows previously, and you could edit the HTML files being hosted right from Windows File Explorer without any special permissions
<rasusto> apache is started by root, at least one apache process should be running as root
<glebihan> rasusto, the apache daemon runs as root, but the files are accessed by processes run as www-data
<rasusto> but...but...ok you win
<xtgyal> @rasuto lol
<elky> xtgyal, windows works a bit differently to linux in regard to users. many people have full admin access on their user accounts in windows, so they're basically running as the root user all the time.
<xtgyal> yes I've kinda figured that out, I've read up a bit on the root user, seems like a pretty good idea for preventing issues
<dr_willis> windows is just weird.....
<Corey> Technically a process can start as root and then drop privileges via a system call.
<xtgyal> my Windows crashed and wouldn't take the factory disks :-( so I switched to Linux :-p
<dr_willis> i thought a user in the www-data group could edit those www files
<nac4l> why would "sh" produce different results than "./" when launching an application?  How can I identify where "./" points?
<xtgyal> I'm editing them now no problem with gksudo nautilus
<xtgyal> can right-click and open, edit, save
<nac4l> are there different flags that are hidden for ./ and sh
<dr_willis> nac4l:  ./script   chech the first line of the script
<elky> nac4l, ./ will rely on the script declaring its language, sh tells it explicitly it's shell code
<drkatz> <nac41> i dont think so
<elky> (even if it's not shell code, in which case it'll fail)
<nac4l> ah, I see
<inashdeen> hi, just an enquiry here. i am now having wine 1.3.34. i am trying to install ms office 2010. this is only the trial version. so known a crack called as microsoft 2010 activator. but that runs on .net 3.5, which is rated garbage on wine. so where can i find an alternative for that?
<dr_willis> xtgyal: thats sort of a nasty way to edit the stuff
<nac4l> thank you guys
<rumpel> nac4l, if the shebang is like #!/bin/bash  then it will be different, because "sh" is often a symlink to dash, not bash.
<xtgyal> I've always edited webfiles in Notepad (gedit here)
<drkatz> rumpel: you are kind of wrong
<rasusto> does anyone know how to get the fading effect on the selection box (click and drag on desktop) like in the new ubuntu? I need the window match for compiz
<rumpel> drkatz, how?
<xtgyal> I've never found a web editor I liked :-p
<xtgyal> haven't checked out any Ubuntu versions, but even Microsoft's new Expression Suite I wasn't totally happy with :-p
<elky> xtgyal, i use quanta, it's not too bad
<xtgyal> I like complete control over the webpage, I don't see the point of using a fancy editor if I have to write all the code myself anyway to get it exactly how I want:-p
<nac4l> why would people put an app in /usr/sbin instead of /usr/bin, or /usr/local/sbin/ rather than /usr/local/bin?  I know that non-package items go in /usr/local/bin instead of /usr/bin, but don't know the sbin stuff
<rasusto> I have yet to find a decent wysiwyg html editor
<xtgyal> gedit / Notepad lol
<andyn> superuser bin. system admin tools.
<nac4l> by the way, I couldn't find my "sh" home dir.  so that's what brought me to that question
<html> how do i updaate firefox?
<maslen> How can I report a bug in gedit? I have a txt file that gets displayed as garbage, even though all it is is a bunch of zeros.
<dr_willis> the term 'sh home dir' dont make sence
<rumpel> nac4l, try "man hier". Very informative. :)
<maslen> Or actually, could someone here try opening the file in 11.10, to make sure that it wasn't fixed already?
<maslen> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20607725/broken_gedit.py
<xtgyal> btw is there a way to open PDF links in Firefox's web browser?
<omido> hi i've installed google chrome using google's deb installer. is it safe ?
<maslen> omido: Only if you trust google
<omido> xtgyal:  i believe there is an extension for that
<omido> maslen:  because chromium was unstable for me
<inashdeen> hi, just for experience here. how do i make a sip call using terminal?
<rumpel> maslen, binary 0s?
<maslen> Nope. Plain ascii
<nac4l> awesome rumpel
<maslen> I typed "00", and copied it a bunch of times, until it was nice and large.
<xtgyal> where do I go to find a Firefox plugin?  would installing Adobe Reader include a plugin?
<nac4l> wow w2a is resource heavy
<nac4l> w3af i meant
<rumpel> masen, what about other editors? what's the output of "file <mytextfile>"?
<maslen> rumpel: Try catting it.
<inashdeen> i also have a problem with using microphone on ubuntu. my internal works fine, but my headphone only produce a buzzing sound. my voice was not picked up i can say. i thought its an issue with alsa, so i tweaked it in evry way. failed.test the mic on windows and found that they are working perfectly
<maslen> rumpel: "a python script text executable"
<xtgyal> would mozilla-libreoffice do it? says Mozilla plugin for office productivity
<maslen> rumpel: It opens fine on Notepad++ on windows
<paul_x> join #pittsburgh
<rumpel> masen, hmm... what kind of garbage do you see?
<paul_x> quit
<omido> maslen: you mean google is not safe ?
<rumpel> masen, maybe gedit gets confused by windows-linebreaks? (just speculating)
<xtgyal> I like Google
<xtgyal> I have Chrome installed here
<xtgyal> works fine on Ubuntu & Lubuntu 11.10
<maslen> rumpel: I had exclusively created and used the file on linux when I created this 'broken' file
<xtgyal> @paul_x what's in #Pittsburgh?
<rumpel> masen, have you tried any other editor?
<inashdeen> hi, anyone knows how to make sip call using terminal?
<somsip> maslen: fine in vi
<maslen> rumpel: Only notepad++ on windows, which handles it fine. I tried using it in notepad, via wine, but it crashed
<somsip> masen: fine in vi (too close names!)
<rumpel> masen, maybe really a gedit bug.
<maslen> rumpel: http://picpaste.com/pics/broken_gedit-KUoaP2hR.1324018325.png
<omido> xtgyal:  you have both ubuntu and lubuntu on same machine?
<rumpel> masen, yeah, looks like gedit-bug
<somsip> maslen: ah - vi did not display below 8
<rumpel> damn...
<rumpel> maslen, yeah, looks like gedit-bug
<xtgyal> it looks like mozplugger is the standard for Firefox PDFs
<somsip> maslen: nah - that fiel is half a meg - no way for 8 lines...
<rumpel> maslen, or deactivate "do not split lines" in gedit settings
<maslen> somsip: That line with the 0's is the reason why it's large -> It's writing out 512KB worth of 0's at a time.
<godofmischief> bah1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<somsip> maslen: I see it now - vi does display, but hides line 8 until it is the top line on the page. Which makes sense I suppose
<xtgyal> humbug ;-)
<Multbrelch> Good morning all
<godofmischief> linux: my favorite girl i love to beat
<rumpel> maslen, hm... so it's complete nonsense and shouldn't be in a script file anyway? :)
<omido> i have unusual problems in ubuntu
<maslen> So, the picture is here: http://picpaste.com/pics/broken_gedit-KUoaP2hR.1324018325.png and the file is here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20607725/broken_gedit.py . Can either of you file the bug? I'm too lazy/busy to make an account on yet another site.
<maslen> rumpel: Independent of that, gedit should be able to handle it.
 * sattu94 Finally figured out automatic nick setup in pidgin! Is happy!
<maslen> Consider it a rather mean test case.
<omido> ubuntu is unstable
<somsip> maslen: searchs for gedit long line bug gives results
<maslen> somsip: Not for me. Perhaps I'm not searching the right way.
<Multbrelch> Q: I would like to put all on the Desktop (all files) onto a separate partition (should be automatic during boot, only the desktop no other home directories). How can I tell the system and what must I do?
<sattu94> omido: What problems ?
<somsip> maslen: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=gedit+long+line+bugs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<rumpel> maslen, gedit is like notepad: it's simple and easy. I doubt that it will handle extreme test cases well because it's just not designed for something like that.
<omido> very strange and unusual problems
<omido> i touch my laptop's plastic palm rest and ubuntu does some strange things
<rumpel> maslen, at least it didn't crash right away :D
<omido> let me show you screen shots of my problems . one is this. this happens for no reason : http://img.susepaste.org/images/c63cabde.png
<sattu94> Multbrelch: You could have ~/Desktop autmounted to the partition you want using /etc/fstab..
<Multbrelch> sattu94, does this work?
<sattu94> Multbrelch: it should, not tried though.
<omido> also when i touch my laptops full plastic palmrest this happens for no reason : http://img.susepaste.org/images/89996561.png
<StarryNight> ?
<sattu94> Multbrelch:  and move all you desktop files onto that partition, using Nautilus i guess.
<omido> please see the shots and help me with my issue guys
<Multbrelch> sattu94, you mean something like:    # /dev/sda5
<Multbrelch> UUID=f72aac23-092f-4484-b35c-f222c106d716  /home/user/Desktop    ext3   defaults   0 2
<sattu94> Multbrelch: yes, it should, though i dont completely guarantee that it'll work.
<Multbrelch> sattu94, :)
<Multbrelch> k
<sattu94> Multbrelch:  AFAIK it shoudl
<Multbrelch> AFAIK = ?
<sattu94> Multbrelch: As Far as i know
<Multbrelch> haha , k, funny
<Multbrelch> sattu94, thx, solution was obvious ... still early in the morning here
<Multbrelch> and still sleeping
<sattu94> omido: palmrest, ot the touch pad right ?
<KL> I am currently running 10.04 LTS, I would like to get the lastest version of KVM-Qemu installed. Any idea how? I am new to ubuntu. Is the latest version of KVM-Qemu stable?
<sattu94> omido: not*
<guest-Rv6lK0> hi
<guest-Rv6lK0> hai
<omido> sattu94:  no . its just a plastic thing . not the touch pad . thats what makes me wonder why it happens.
<sattu94> Multbrelch: Make sure you manage the permissions properly or gnome may go wonky with the desktop.
<sattu94> omido: does it happen while typing ?
<somsip> omido: what laptop make and model
<guest-VGOYUi> Hi. I downloaded the 11.10 live cd, and upon startup, all i get is a screen with options to install, recover etc. I never see the option to "try it". have i downloaded the wrong iso?
<ravn> folks, when I have been away from my computer for some time it has done some reshuffling of the memory so there is a whole lot of swapping before there is any response from the machine. Is there some way to configure this away?
<omido> sattu94:  it only happens in ubuntu, i've never seen such issue on any other OS. the laptop is a lenovo thinkpad SL510
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: Possibly, what exactly are the options?
<Multbrelch> sattu94, I do
<somsip> ravn: what are you doing in the background? Having lots of torrents open can do that for me
<Multbrelch> sattu94, thx for help
<guest-VGOYUi> if i remember correctly, install, boot from first hard disk, check for problems on cd... recover... like 1 or 2 others. But the graphical display it shows on the website where you click TRY or INSTALL isn't there
<guest-VGOYUi> i have installed it already on this computer, but i need to mount the drive to fix my password problems
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: what is the iso called ?
<guest-VGOYUi> er. how can i findthat out?
<guest-VGOYUi> 1sec'
<sattu94> you downloaded the iso right ?
<ravn> somsip: ok, no usually I do nothing but maybe play some music...
<guest-VGOYUi> ubuntu 11.10 amd64
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: that's all ?
<guest-VGOYUi> that's what it's titled under Devices
<guest-VGOYUi> mind you, the installation worked great. i'm running it right now under guest (as i said my root login is having password issues)
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: i'm asking about the .iso file dyou downloaded, not the CD.
<somsip> ravn: well, if a system is doing other things that need file access, unused processes may be closwer to respond when you next use it. But they'd have to be big music files to do that...
<guest-VGOYUi> :/ i downloaded it using 8.04 live cd. i dont think the .iso exists anywhere anymore. just the cd itself
<html> how do i updaate firefox?
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<urlin2u> html, to what?
<omido> i dont know what to do
<html> guest-VGOYUi,  i think it does last i seen it was on a torrant
<omido> my issue is really annoying
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: try running the Install Ubuntu option from the liveCD, if it spawns a nice gfxical envronment then it should be  a desktop one, if not ,it might be an alternate or server CD. abort the installation before you reach the disk partitioner.
<html> urlin2u,  firefox its self
<guest-VGOYUi> alright. i'll try that, bbl
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: also, only desktop CDs have Try Ubuntu option..
<urlin2u> html, that makes no sense, it updates if there is a package available. If you want the latest release you may need a ppa.
<guest-VGOYUi> i downloaded my cd from the main website. the step 1,2,3,4,5 webpage.
<guest-VGOYUi> never saw any denotation "desktop" or otherwise
<KL>  I am currently running 10.04 LTS, I would like to get the lastest version of KVM-Qemu installed. Any idea how? I am new to ubuntu. Is the latest version of KVM-Qemu stable?
<guest-VGOYUi> thanks all- i'll be back after pursuing the install ubuntu route
<dr_willis> the term desktop or alternative is in the iso fileame last i looked
<omido> please help me guys
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: yes, you dont need a reinstall, just find out what CD you have.
<dr_willis> kl if new. yo may want to try the latest 11.10 release
<guest-VGOYUi> maybe i'm silly. if i've already made the cd, and i'm looking at the cd under devices in the home folder, where do i see the iso name?
 * maslen recommends omido to a therapist
<guest-VGOYUi> folders are boot, dists, doc, efi, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed, ubuntu^
<html> urlin2u,  well i got fire fox moble version on my andriod ,which i cant find the sync option on the desktop version ,thinking its outdated
<guest-VGOYUi> wait, spark hit me
<guest-VGOYUi> one sec
<sattu94> omido: your issue is a really peculiar one, because you say it works fine in other OSs, but not in Ubuntu
<dr_willis> guest-VGOYUi:  the name of the iso file you downloaded. or  it may be metioned in some file on the cd.. or just boot it and see what it has.
<omido> sattu94:  its really strange. did you saw the shots?
<guest-VGOYUi> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<guest-VGOYUi> <3
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: you have the desktop, see! :D...
<copunix> hi y have a big problem with my server
<guest-VGOYUi> huzah.
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: It should have the try ubuntu option.
<guest-VGOYUi> even if i have it installed?
<copunix> GREEN REJECT 	lan-1 	UDP 	
<copunix> 192.168.2.102
<copunix> 	137(NETBIOS-NS) 	00:2c:3e:04:54:03 	
<copunix> 192.168.2.255
<copunix> 	137(NETBIOS-NS)
<FloodBot1> copunix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest-VGOYUi> cuz it's like.... not anywhere. uuugh. i think i might have torrented it.
<copunix> hh
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: You'll get the try ubuntu option only when you boot from the live CD.
<guest-VGOYUi> dagflabbit.
<KL> dr_willis: I was just under the assumption that 10.04 is more stable than 11.10... My goal is to build a server for virtualization. It will be running multiple KVMs.
<guest-VGOYUi> i did torrent it. lemme look for the name
<_Neytiri_> i have 2 rar archives left over from my windows system that i  lost the password to is there a utility that i can use to remove the passwprd?
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: You will NOT get it if you boot to GRUB or an already installed system.
<html> guest-VGOYUi, and check to see where u got it from
<guest-VGOYUi> if i torrented it, i probably clicked the first link i could find, indicating ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent would be the name of the download
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: yes, possibly.
<guest-VGOYUi> does the Try option have a file name, maybe i could search the cd for it
<omido> :-(
<pfifo> I should start charging for support via PM
<guest-VGOYUi> lul. it's amazing y'all do this for free
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: No, it's not what you think it is, I thought you wanted to boot to a live environment right ?
<guest-VGOYUi> i'm just going to torrent the desktop version, so i know for sure i have a bootable cd---write it, run it, and try from there.
<guest-VGOYUi> yez.
<guest-VGOYUi> so i can mount my hard drive and change the password hash to guest
<NuxRo> Hello. Any ubuntu dev around that knows what's the last version of Jockey driver installer that uses gtk2?
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: Why do you want to boot to a liveCD when u already have an installed system ?
<guest-VGOYUi> ^^
<pfifo> !info jockey
<ubottu> Package jockey does not exist in oneiric
<guest-VGOYUi> i read i nead to change the hash inside shadow to a sample guest hash, so i can get back into my root
<sattu94> I think there should be an easier way.
<guest-VGOYUi> with me, theres always an easier way...
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: your current user is guest, what happened to the user created during installation ?
<guest-VGOYUi> i changed the password during the night, and seemingly cant remember it. when i try to boot in recovery, i use the passwd USER command, and get an authentication modification error.
<copunix> hy y have a problem
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: what user did you use in the recovery mode /
<guest-VGOYUi> none...?
<guest-VGOYUi> it goes straight to root i believe...?
<guest-VGOYUi> "authentication token manipulation error"
<sattu94> guest-VGOYUi: okay, so did u try sudo passwd root ?
<guest-VGOYUi> um. no
<guest-VGOYUi> i'd think that'd prompt me for my lost password
<guest-VGOYUi> wouldn't it?
<guest-VGOYUi> hey, uh how do i pm? i feel like im spamming pub chat
<vyrgozunqk> hey guys, goodmorning
<html> vyrgozunqk, good nite lol
<vyrgozunqk> i have a little problem on gnome shell i have two keyboard layout notificators, one is ubuntu's with the flag and the other is without icon only a crosses red circle
<vyrgozunqk> i want to remove one of them but i don't know how
<vyrgozunqk> can you help ?
<bodoh> hallo list .. I'm now in kubuntu .. how to install gnome? .. PLEASE .. gnome and not that ridiculous unity or union thing
<gogeta> bodoh: gnome-shell is gnome 3
<dr_willis> bodoh:  what version of kubuntu
<bodoh> the latest one dr_willis
<bodoh> so gogeta  ... apt-get gnome-shell?
<gogeta> :)
<grape_> gogeta .... Dragonballz right?
<pfifo> If I upgrade to Linux 3.0 what are the chances thet my computer will become sentient and try to take over the world?
<gogeta> a movie but yea
<dr_willis> latese could mean beta...  install gnome-shell  ;)
<bodoh> I will dr_willis
<bodoh> anyway .. that gnome-shell is not gonna give me the ridiculous union/unity ubuntu-desktop .. right?
<gogeta> bodoh: no thats the package name for gnome 3
<adnub> i reinstalled vlc because it crashes every time i press the extended settings button. after reinstalling it, the problem still persists.how can i get this bug(?) fixed?
<bodoh> thanks gogeta
<bodoh> how is that gnome 3 anyway? I heard linus hated it so much
<dr_willis> unity is a shell for gnome.. as is gnome shell.. neither are rediculous..
<gogeta> bodoh: getting better
<bodoh> I tried the one with mint 12 ... I hated that too
<gogeta> bodoh: :(
<pfifo> adnub, run vlc from the command line and pastebin the output
<bodoh> i c .. ok .. I'll just install it and try it
<bodoh> and pass a judgment
<grape_> i noticed someone early askk is there any free colud computing platform in ubuntu, i didnt get to see the answer, but my particular question is: is there any software for ubuntu that allows people to offer up cycles when they are not using their computer to a cloud network for others to compute off of, rather than giving companies more control of our use of software
<gogeta> bodoh: mint 12 is the best so far so ifyou didnt like that
<dr_willis> use them for 2 months... then judge..
<pfifo> grape_, look into seti @ home
<bodoh> I forget why I didnt like it ... but anyway, I didnt like it and installed this kubuntu instead
<gogeta> bodoh: the issue with both gnome and unity they wanna be touchscreen frendly and nobody uses touchscreen pcs its a tablet thing
<bodoh> I used mint 11 for like 5-6 months before
<bodoh> ah ,, i c gogeta
<bodoh> I MIGHT buy that HP touchpad though
<bodoh> with your info .. I can then try to install it on it
<gogeta> bodoh: dont bother overpriced
<bodoh> not at all .. it's just like around 200
<gogeta> bodoh: a nook tablet is 250 and just as powerfull
<bodoh> pretty cheap
<bodoh> will you install gnome on it?
<bodoh> I have already an ipad for tablet actually
<grape_> pfifo_ does arent you only offering it up to seti though, it doesn't allow any use for invididuals based on the amount of cycles they offer up does it? wow i can't believe 3 million people care enough to do that
<bodoh> here .. cheap ..http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ele/2755749521.html
<bodoh> then I can install the 'touch-screen friendly' gnome ;)
<gogeta> bodoh: you ca get a icona from gamestop its tigra 2 for 250 as well
<gogeta> tigra 2 ownez
<adnub> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/JZKHx69b
<bodoh> what is icona? another tablet?
<gogeta> bodoh: yea acer icona
<copunix> wath is netbios-ns udp 137
<pfifo> grape_, there are several things like seti@home if you dont want to look for ET then this will actually better mankind http://www.mersenne.org/
<gogeta> bodoh: good thing abought iconas and nook is they cant be briked when your hacking it like a touchpad can be
<bodoh> shit .. how to install the jre plugins for firefox?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pfifo> adnub, where did you get this VLC from?
<andrew_50> adnub: Perhaps try: vlc -I qt4 --reset-config --reset-plugins-cache
<Mr_EE1> hello guys
<adnub> pfifo, from their site
<pfifo> adnub, ahh i see, well you should install from the repos, that version looks bugged
<adnub> andrew_50, ill try that command and ill get back to you soon as i get the result
<Mr_EE1> i want to watch tv on my desktop how do i configure it on lubuntu11.10...my tv- card is phillips sa7130x
<pfifo> adnub, or install a different version for their site
<gogeta> pfifo: vls crashy noooo
<adnub> andrew_50, it still crashes :(
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: depends on what codec the card uses and if thers a linux driver
<dr_willis> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 686 kB, installed size 2044 kB
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: and just like windows you will need tv card playback softwhere
<Mr_EE1> gogeta: so how would i know that what codec
<pfifo> why do they not make tv cards that used digital and/or hdtv
<dr_willis> pfifo:  err... they do
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: I've told you exactly what do to 4 times now to start to getting your TV card working
<pfifo> dr_willis, then i guess newegg just dosent sell them
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: http://www.ehow.com/how_8486266_access-tuner-card-ubuntu-linux.html
<dr_willis> pfifo:  i imagine most all new ones support it.
<pfifo> dr_willis, i was looking for one i could use with PS3, nothing found
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: been so many years i have no idea on name anymore
<gogeta> names
<brack9> Hey
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: but it seems both vlc and mplayer have the abilty
<dr_willis> pfifo:  could be they all do so they dont mention it
<dr_willis> bbl
<copunix> wath is netbios-ns udp 137
<brack9> What's the best practice for www-data permissions?  root owns /var/www and www-data owns any subfolders?
<brack9> if the subfolders of /var/www are individual sites
<brack9> is that acceptable security-wise?
<tanio> giorno a tutti:)
<pfifo> brack9, seems reasonable
<brack9> is that how most people do it?
<brack9> I'm especially interested in big web hosts
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: ah thats the name its called tvtime
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: that will let you use the tv card change channels etc
<pfifo> brack9, i make it all owned by root, and marked readonly, and if www-data needs to hadle uploads or write files then i create a folder somewhere that it can write to
<Mr_EE1> gogeta: it does have the driver for linux
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: have you done what I told you to do last time you asked this
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: then install tvtime
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: you should be able to use the card just fine
<Mr_EE1> gogeta: tvtime it doesnt wanna open
<k5egg> I compiled my own 3.1.5 kernel for 11.04, and everything seems work great except I can't pair anything over bluetooth.  Is there a common fix for this?  google hasn't found me anything solid on it
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: yu need to set the card and stuff
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: at first its just a blue screen
<ikonia> k5egg: if you've built your own kernel, that's pretty muich your issue to work through and resolve
<ikonia> k5egg: checking lib-bluez compatability against your kernel version and the bluetooth device against your kernel version is the way to start though
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: hit f1and set the souce and regen
<Mr_EE1> gogeta: what are the staff i need to do
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: in tvtime hit f1 set the souce to the tv card and the regen
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: then it should be working
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: if its not then your missig the video codecs or driver
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: tv time uses the video 4 linux driver thats what my tv card used
<Mr_EE1> gogeta: doesnt wanna open at all
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: oh and do a channel scan lol
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: eh
<k5egg> ikonia: thanks, I'll check on that :)
<tewa> is there any smart converter exept winff?
<skumara> how to disable natural scrolling in ubuntu?
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<King_Anthony> how do you edit the gconf settings in 11.10
<King_Anthony> running gconf-editor wont work
<King_Anthony> :(
<DannyButterman> Does someone here use samba shares over a wireless connection ?
<ikonia> DannyButterman: yes
<iceroot> DannyButterman: what is your qeustion?
<tanio> Mi ritiro auguri di buon Natale :)
<ikonia> !it | tanio
<ubottu> tanio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: Kaffeine also has tv support
<html> how can i tell what gpu slot i have ?
<ikonia> html: look on the motherboard manual
<iceroot> html: you mean pci, agp, pci-e?
<gogeta> Mr_EE1: and has a nice little setup
<skumara> how to disable natural scrolling in ubuntu 11.10?
<DannyButterman> ikonia, iceroot: I do too, but the pc takes ages to shutdown, because of these shares
<iceroot> DannyButterman: the umount take ages?
<DannyButterman> ikonia, iceroot: don't you have the same problem ?
<ikonia> DannyButterman: no
<DannyButterman> iceroot: yes, because the wireless shuts down before any umounting can take place
<iceroot> DannyButterman: i am not using samba because my house is clean of microsoft
<gogeta> iceroot: samba works on linux to
<gogeta> iceroot: lol
<iceroot> gogeta: nfs too
<aBound> lol iceroot
<Night-hacks> when doing aptitude update , the status hangs on 99% [Waiting for headers]  ??
<dr_willis> sshfs!
<Night-hacks> it never ends
<gogeta> iceroot: samba aculy is faster wiehn it comes to linux/linux work
<King_Anthony> is there a gnome configuration editor in 11.10?
<gogeta> iceroot: being linux network stack isnt fail and samba knoes it
<iceroot> gogeta: its much more fun to fight with different uids on nfs :;)
<dr_willis> hmm i found nfs faster
<iceroot> dr_willis: its not because of the bad locking
<iceroot> dr_willis: nfs to a real bad file-locking
<DannyButterman> ikonia: your box shuts down quickly ? how are your shares configured ? mine are on fstab with cifs
<iceroot> dr_willis: you will see if you use kontact on an nfs-home :)
<Night-hacks> any idea for my problem ?
<dr_willis> cant say ive really notuced. i yse sshfs these days
<ikonia> DannyButterman: mine are also
<ikonia> DannyButterman: some are manually mounted at boot time as I don't need them all the time
<dr_willis> i just tend to transfer sngle files
<aBound> I definitely want to be free of MS myself.
<iceroot> dr_willis: never used sshfs
<DannyButterman> ikonia: and what is your ubuntu version ?
<ikonia> DannyButterman: 10.04
<gogeta> DannyButterman: ubuntu??
<gogeta> DannyButterman: lol
<iceroot> dr_willis: e.g. my playstation3 and wii are using nfs-shares i dont know if they can handle sshfs or samba
<DannyButterman> ikonia:
<gogeta> iceroot: my ps3 laughed at my windows shares but loved my nas
<DannyButterman> ikonia: then I don't understand. I also use 10.04 (64 actually but it shouldn't matter)
<shovell> having a problem using empathy or pidgin for anything other that yim
<gogeta> iceroot: its wifi is epic fail
<DannyButterman> ikonia : what are your mount option in fstab then ?
<gogeta> iceroot: had to hard wire i for netflick hd to work
<ikonia> DannyButterman: just -o username
<truepurple> I am having trouble with system processes being taken up by a seemingly idle ubuntu system. Like it says it is using 2.3gb of memory, but the list of processes running doesn't suggest anything near that, and it seems like nearly always that one core or another of my 4 core intel recent cpu is maxed out at 100%, can anyone help?
<ikonia> truepurple: you'll find that is file system caching
<truepurple> Plus today my browser keeps freezing up on me
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<truepurple> ikonia, it says no paging is being used
<ikonia> truepurple: if you use "top" you'll see what's taking up your CPU space
<ikonia> truepurple: I didn't say paging, I said file system caching
<shovell> am i even in the correct irc?
<gogeta> shovell: ?
<truepurple> ikonia, where is this "top"?
<Yancho> guys anyone can help me try to debug why sudo dhclient wlan0 takes ages (doesn't spit any errors). before it I ran sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'OpenWrt_WEP' && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up .. any idea please?
<shovell> having a problem using empathy or pidgin for anything other that yim
<ikonia> truepurple: and please stop cross posting in ubuntu channels, you've been warned/kicked/banned for this in the past - I'm trying to give you a break by once again asking you
<shovell> gogeta, having a problem using empathy or pidgin for anything other that yim
<gogeta> shovell: firewalled?
<ikonia> truepurple: top is a command launched from the shell
<DannyButterman> ikonia: And you confirm you are on a wireless connection on this PC ? handled by NetworkManager ?
<truepurple> ikonia, I was not discussing this problem with any other channel
<shovell> gogeta, i dont really know
<gogeta> shovell: some relly tight firewalls will block messangers
<ikonia> truepurple: you are asking it in #ubuntu-beginners, please don't get smart, I'm trying to cut you a break
<ikonia> DannyButterman: both my wireless (managed by network manager) and my wired machine have no issue with this at all
<gorusw> hello. is it possible to mark packages as installed even they are not using apt-get?
<shovell> but the yahoo massenger but not google or aim
<ikonia> gorusw: how did you install it
<shovell> gogeta, but the yahoo massenger but not google or aim
<truepurple> ikonia, I am being smart, only discussions matter, empty rooms do not. And you have not defined your infinite multiple questions thing. As far as I know, I could ask in one room, get no reply, then ask in another a week latter and be violating your super vague made up rule
<gogeta> shovell: oh i dont use yahoo so maybe its not working
<gogeta> shovell: check your password
<gogeta> shovell: if thats the only one failing
<DannyButterman> ikonia: we did notice that the eth connection was not delaying the shutdown. But the wireless is. It's been three days I bang my head on the wall on this issue
<shovell> gogeta, no yahoo workd but nothing else will sign in
<gorusw> ikonia, the tex-suite is installed from another source, not the ubuntu one. The PATH are set correctly, but somehow I don't like to install all tex-binaries of ubuntu, just because they are kile dependencies.
<ikonia> DannyButterman: I'm just thinking on this
<gogeta> shovell: you check auto login
<ikonia> gorusw: please define "another source"
<iceroot> DannyButterman: a dirty workaround would be to use the ifdown scripts, which will umount the drive before wifi is down. If i am correct there are pre-hooks on that scripts
<shovell> gogeta, i am just starting to use it
<gogeta> shovell: well if you didnt go to accounts and enable accounts
<gogeta> shovell: it should say why they fail to login
<shovell> gogeta, i think it is working  ill let you know thank you
<DannyButterman> iceroot: I know... We tried that (/etc/NetworkManager/01ifupdown and /etc/network/if-down.d/somescript) but to no avail. They are simply not executed at all.
<gorusw> ikonia, it is a networkshare texlive including all texbinaries, fonts etc...
<iceroot> DannyButterman: then i am out of ideas, sorry
<grape_> will i be able to partition my harddrive to install windows without backing up my computer and OS
<dr_willis> grape_:  allways have backups....
<iceroot> grape_: sure you are but have a backup is always a good idea
<SigMobile> If I were using cron, would "*/5 * * * * cd sigmabot python protectiontemplates.py" run protectiontemplates.py (located in ~/sigmabot$) every 5 min?
<ikonia> gorusw: how was it installed though, the files just copied into place
<iceroot> SigMobile: use absolute paths but yes
<SigMobile> ok
 * SigMobile is a noob
<dr_willis> SigMobile:  make a scriptthat you call. may work better
<iceroot> SigMobile: make the script executable (chmod +x scriptname)
<dr_willis> not sure why you are doing the cd   part
<SigMobile> ok, thanks
<iceroot> SigMobile: and then /usr/bin/python /home/user/protectiontemplate.py
<iceroot> SigMobile: and there is no need for file-extensions
<iceroot> SigMobile: e.g. you are calling ping hostname and nocht ping.py hostname
<iceroot> SigMobile: the shebang in your scriopt is telling the kernel what program is needed to execute it
<gorusw> ikonia the files are just in place, supported by another unit. I can use it on centos or ubuntu, just modifying the PATHs and some other environments. Kile would work also with this non ubuntu binaries. But I don't like to install packages and binaries that are not in use, that is the reason of my question. I have seen opotions in aptitude to mark packages as installed. on the other hand i Read mixing aptitude and apt-get is not a good idea.
<SigMobile> got it
<SigMobile> thanks guys
<shovell> gogeta
<thinkclay> Anyone know how to get around this mysql dependency on 10.04? http://pastebin.com/asPrh553
<thinkclay> I'm no pro with apt-get and for some reason it's hanging on any update/remove/install i try and throwing that message
<iceroot> !info mysql-server lucid
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10 (lucid), package size 92 kB, installed size 128 kB
<iceroot> thinkclay: you cant use 5.1.41-3? you need the ne4wer version?
<thinkclay> well I get that dependency error.. I dont really care about the newer version
<pfifo> thinkclay, run `sudo apt-get -f install
<shovell> exit
<thinkclay> tried it
<inashdeen> hi, where can i get the latest CLI sip softphone??
<shovell> quit
<pfifo> thinkclay, and pastebin that output
<iceroot> thinkclay: can you paste the output of "apt-cache policy mysql-server"?
<thinkclay> mysql-server:
<thinkclay>   Installed: 5.1.58-1
<thinkclay>   Candidate: 5.1.58-1
<thinkclay>   Version table:
<thinkclay>  *** 5.1.58-1 0
<FloodBot1> thinkclay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zizoo> Hey guys, I've been trying to run this build script that compiles a C application, but it keeps having problems with undefined functions. I'm thinking that maybe linker statements are not in the right order, but I can't find what a lot of these options even are, so I'm confused.
<iceroot> thinkclay: the important lines are missing :)
<iceroot> thinkclay: use pastebin
<thinkclay> http://pastebin.com/YZerGcSH
<iceroot> thinkclay:ah you downloaded a deb by hand
<zizoo> So I could figure out what it's actually executing, I had it echo everything it runs, and it gave me this line: "gcc -DOGG_DECODE -DMP3_DECODE -DT_LINUX -Wall -O3 -s -lm -lpthread sbagen.c libs/linux-libmad.a libs/linux-libvorbisidec.a -o sbagen"
<thinkclay> so how do I resolve? Remove that deb package and go through apt-get?
<iceroot> thinkclay: i would suggest to use the version from the repos not the one you downloaded by hand
<zizoo> But it doesn't seem to like -lm and -lpthread there, because math and pthread functions are coming in as undefined.
<iceroot> thinkclay: sudo dpkg -r mysql-server && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<iceroot> thinkclay: yes thats the way to do and the way i described
<thinkclay> iceroot: will that keep my db's in tact still, or will i need to backup and re-import?
<iceroot> zizoo: ##c i guess is better for that
<iceroot> thinkclay: that will not delete your databases in /var/lib/mysql/* but a backup is always a good idea
<zizoo> iceroot: ##c?
<iceroot> zizoo: the irc-channel ##c
<iceroot> thinkclay: for the future, its always a good idea to use the software from the repos and not downloaded software
<skumara> does ubuntu oneric has by default the reverse scrolling effect? why i get the reverse scroliing effect in my ubuntu but i did not install any software for reverse scrolling?
<iceroot> skumara: and what is reverse scrolling?
<zizoo> iceroot: Oh, of course, sorry. I just use the XChat interface, as I'm not too familiar with IRC. How do I switch?
<iceroot> zizoo: /join ##c
<iceroot> !register | zizoo
<ubottu> zizoo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zizoo> iceroot: thanks
<thinkclay> iceroot: good to know. Some sites recommending going directly to them (Mongo for example http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Ubuntu+and+Debian+packages) so I'm never sure
<skumara> iceroot when scroll down in my touchpad the screen scroll up?!!
<zizoo> ubottu: Clicked! Will look into that after I look after this problem, thanks.
<ubottu> zizoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> thinkclay: the problem is that you dont get secrutiy-updates, you dont know if the software is ok (malware) and you are fighting with dependencies
<iceroot> skumara: ah ok, i never had something like that as default, so the answer is no to your question if it is default
<thinkclay> iceroot: okay, now this is the error.. maybe my sources list is to blame? http://pastebin.com/cJsrSdT7
<inc0> hi, where can I find ia32-libs ?
<inc0> and all of dependences
<iceroot> thinkclay: remove all the mongodb repos
<skumara> iceroot Do you know how to disable this reverse scrolling effect?
<iceroot> inc0: in the repos
<iceroot> skumara: i would guess in the mouse-settings but because i am not using gnome/unity i dont know where that is
<iceroot> inc0: ia32-libs-multiarch
<iceroot> thinkclay: e.g. with "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> thinkclay: also its not a good idea to use other repos then the ubuntu-repos
<skumara> iceroot, I have looked in mouse-settings and touchpad settings. its not there.
<iceroot> skumara: then i dont know, sorry
<thinkclay> iceroot: got that line out of sources.list.. so now just dpkg remove all references to mongo and start fresh?
<iceroot> skumara: maybe you have the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf which has some options about it
<skumara> does anyone know how to get list of software installed in the system according to date?
<xjohnthomasx> hi my 11.10 upgrade just borked my computer! the keyboard flashes, and it claims it can't mount root partition!? did they change some numbering scheme in grub? I'm still using grub 1.99, though.
<iceroot> thinkclay: after sudo apt-get update, yes
<iceroot> thinkclay: ut already installed packages from there are not removed
<iceroot> skumara: i am not sure if dpkg is storing something like that
<iceroot> skumara: for a list of all installed packages you can use "dpkg -l | grep ^ii"
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: flashing caps-led?
<xjohnthomasx> yeah, all lights flashing
<xjohnthomasx> kernel panic
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: correct, that is a kernel-panic
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: can you start the system with an older kernel?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you can choose a different kernel in grub (hold shift at boot)
<xjohnthomasx> if i know the commands from grub to run.. i'm right now on the machine in a live-usb of xubuntu
<zizoo> I can't seem to change channels to ##c in xchat. The Network->Channels menu always freezes and typing "/join ##c" does nothing....
<cnz> anyone know how to fix this error error: do_inode_allocate_extents: Failed to allocate 2673 blocks
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i'm on xubuntu in a live usb right now.. is there something i can do to edit the config files and fix everything from here? i tried running boot-repair..
<iceroot> zizoo: you need to register your nick on freenode first
<iceroot> !register | zizoo
<ubottu> zizoo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<martiert> Hi. I'm trying to compile an OpenGL program using VBO's in ubuntu. The program compiles fine on mac, but in ubuntu I get:  error: ‘glBindBuffer’ was not declared in this scope. Is there a way to update the opengl header in ubuntu? seems out of date
<thinkclay> iceroot: you rock. DM me with a paypal email I can float a couple bucks to as a thank you.. You saved me a lot of time :)
<zizoo> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> thinkclay: support here is of course free :)
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, here is the post I just made about the sitch.. http://bit.ly/vbfUqi
<edson> Why is my PulseAudio equalizer not working?
<thinkclay> iceroot: i know.. cant let me buy you a beer tho?
<iceroot> thinkclay: of course :) but only Becks :)
<dr_willis> no charge for awsome. ":-)
<cnz> can someone help me with this problem please http://pastebin.com/p8TjWEuF
<Yancho> i am trying to connect to an open wep connection (used to connect fine with network-manager). so I did sudo iwconfig essid 'OpenWrt_WEP' and then tried sudo dhclient wlan0 -v but kept having DHCP discover. this is my sudo iwconfig : http://paste.ubuntu.com/771967/ and this is my sudo ifcofnig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771966/ - any idea where to start tackling this problem please? lshw -c network gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771963/
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i dont think its a config-issue
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, the upgrade failed on the upgrade of the linux image and header and generic kernel upgrades.. which was the last dpkg function i ran..
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ah ok
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, so i rebooted with all other upgrades done, and those with errors/left undone
<xjohnthomasx> there were a number of available upgrades even though i just upgraded to 11.10 a couple weeks ago..
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: when on the live-system mount your / of your hdd, then use chroot on that and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, one sec.. how do i know which is the / of my hdd? i had followed the partitioning guide to make a few separate partitions..
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: what partitons?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: extra /boot?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, keeps saying sdaX does not exist to mount
<xjohnthomasx> I made separate /boot, /, /home, /usr, and /tmp, and swap partitions
<martiert> Hi. I'm trying to compile an OpenGL program using VBO's in ubuntu. The program compiles fine on mac, but in ubuntu I get:  error: ‘glBindBuffer’ was not declared in this scope. Is there a way to update the opengl header in ubuntu? seems out of date
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: please paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i dont know how to chroot with / and /boot as extra partiton
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: both are needed for that task
<auronandace> xjohnthomasx: replace X with the partition number. eg: sda7
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: and also who is writing such a guide about having /tmp on an extra partiton?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i got one of the parittions mounted.. what will the / have... the vmlinuz file?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: that is /boot
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i'll find the guide in a minute/afterwards
<xjohnthomasx> ok..
<xjohnthomasx> one sec..
<cnz> so no one in here can help huh?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i have now a bunch of vmlinuz-3.00.. and other kernel image files.. in this partition.. is that /?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i think that first one was / it only had one vmlinuz file and most of the main folders of the typical directory tree
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: that is /boot
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: / e.g. contains /etc
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx:  the fist think you should do is to beat the person who was writing that guide
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, ok, got that one
<cnz> wow what a fail ass help channel
<iceroot> Corey: i dont see a question from you
<iceroot> Corey: sorry wrong nick
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i'm thinking so.. yeah... but i have to fix this first.. and get into my systerm again
<zizoo> iceroot: I followed the instructions there, got the verification code in my e-mail, and sent it to nickserv exactly as indicated, then verified as instructed, then still had no response when attempting to change channels.
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, ok, i have / mounted
<iceroot> zizoo: /join #freenode
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, sudo dpkg --configure -a didn't do anything...
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you need chroot first
<zizoo> iceroot: That worked.
<xjohnthomasx> oh..  what's the command exactly?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: chroot . /path/where/you/mounted/your/slash
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, even if it's /mnt?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: but because /boot is an extra partition i dont know how to fix that so that chroot will see it too
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: yes
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ah
<zizoo> You asked me to join ##c to ask questions about compiling C programs, however, attempting to do that gives not response. Joining #freenode works normally.
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you could chroot into your old / and from there mount /boot also into the system
<iceroot> zizoo: ask the guys in #freenode about the registration
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, the chroot command didn't work?
<zizoo> Ah, ok. Thanks.
<xjohnthomasx> i did sudo chroot . /mnt ... command not found
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: is that a question?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ubuntu live-cd?
<xjohnthomasx> i had mounted sudo /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<xjohnthomasx> sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<xjohnthomasx> xubuntu live cd
<xjohnthomasx> but my system is ubuntu, yes
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: what command is not found? sudo or chroot?
<xjohnthomasx> idk... chroot isn't foudn it says
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: post the exact command you used and the exact error-message
<iceroot> !paste | xjohnthomasx
<ubottu> xjohnthomasx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xjohnthomasx> i'm at "root@ubuntu:/# chroot /mnt "  ... command not found
<xjohnthomasx> "bash: chroot: command not found"
<DannyButterman> ikonia, iceroot : here is my output at shutdown "CIFS VFS : No response from cmd 50 mid 89 Cannot stat /home/user/share/myshare : host is down "... !! Phelp
<jack1> hi
<happygolucky> jack1: hello
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i closed the xterm, and opened a new one.. then did "sudo chroot /mnt"... "bash: groups: command not found"
<prof> hi
<jack1> how can i know what python version i'm having running lubuntu 3.0.0-14-generic
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, you there?
<skilz> jack1: python --version
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: chroot . /mnt
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: . is important
<inashdeen> hi, is there an alternative to dreamweaver for ubuntu
<jack1> skilz: great thanks. :)
<skilz> jack1: FYI, that command works with any software.
<iceroot> inashdeen: i dont know if "kompozer" fits your needs
<iceroot> inashdeen: basic html-editor
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, now it says "sudo chroot . /mnt"  "chroot: cannot run command /mnt" no such file or directory
<inashdeen> iceroot : kompozer only do html. i need something more of css aider
<iceroot> jack1: python --version
<somsip> inashdeen: how do you want it to aid you?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo chroot . /mnt/  if your real / is mounted into /mnt directly
<xjohnthomasx> says same thing
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: output of "mount"
<inashdeen> something which have predicitive capabilites i suppose. i dont know how to actually explain it, let say when i type the letter b. it will show me all codes that start with that for instance
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: better, output of "df -h"
<iceroot> inashdeen: vim and emacs can do that, gedit can also do that
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot,  "/dev/sdb5 on /mnt type ext3 (rw)"   .... is the / partition
<somsip> inashdeen: it may be heavy for your needs, but maybe an ide like Netbeans. It does auto complete for CSS. Plenty of others do too
<inashdeen> somsip : will look into netbeans then :)
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, there's a bunch of other lines for the live usb, of course, but i didn't type them out here.. (I'm on a separte laptop)
<inashdeen> iceroot : how to set gedit for predictive codes
<iceroot> inashdeen: its a plugin
<guest-drZp5U> hello. i just used #mount -o remount,rw/ and nano from recovery mode to remove my administrative password hash. I was read to believe this would allow me to login as root with no password. is anyone familiar with this and/or authentication token modification issues?
<somsip> inashdeen: http://edigitales.org/changing-gedit-become-web-developer-ide-ubuntu/ for gedit
<somsip> inashdeen: summary of IDE/editors with this feature http://smashingweb.ge6.org/php-ides-in-linux-for-web-programming-fedora-and-ubuntu/
<inashdeen> thanks everyone :)
<Scarra3> Sup everyone
<Scarra3> I need some help with ubuntu 11.10
<inashdeen> sorry gusy, but is there a freenode channel for css? need to move there
<guest-drZp5U> i altered shadow witih nano btw
<Yancho> sudo ifdown wlan0 -v && sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'OpenWrt_WEP' key s:KeyHERE && sudo ifup wlan0 -v <- how can I automate this command to be run every bootup please?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash -i
<Ibis> Will gnome eventually get better and change how icons on desktops can be arranged?
<iceroot> guest-drZp5U: badest idea you can do on GNU/Linux systems
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, bash: groups: command not found
<guest-drZp5U> sounds good...
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: please post the extact commands
<iceroot> guest-drZp5U: never ever in your hole live edit /etc/shadow directly
<guest-drZp5U> it was the only option i was left with
<iceroot> guest-drZp5U: no
<guest-drZp5U> all other routes didn't apply to me with the authentication modification error i was getting
<xjohnthomasx> i typed it exactly how you did.. tried it at root prompt of terminal
<iceroot> guest-drZp5U: chroot and passwd
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: exact messages please
<guest-drZp5U> is that going to recovery mode, typing passwd USER, then entering a new password?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, bash: groups: command not found
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo chroot /mnt
<xjohnthomasx> bash: sudo command not found
<xjohnthomasx> and then bash: chroot: command not found
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: live-cd and installed system are the same version?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i don't think so. live cd is xubuntu... installed is ubuntu 11.10.
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: xubuntu also 11.10?
<Scarra3> My desktops integrated graphics card is an NVIDIA GeForce 9100 and the one I have in the PCI port is an NVIDIA GeForce 210 HD.  I know I have to disable the integrated one but there is no setting to disable it in the bios.  The only reason I need to is because when I boot ubuntu the startup screen the top part on my monitor starts getting all these colors and I know my graphics card and monitor are not failing becuase I do not have an
<xjohnthomasx> no. xubuntu is 10.04
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i am asking because you are maybe already in the chroot
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: great
<VictorCL> I have some problems, I have many problemas opening files , I sometimes get "Unable to locate file" or "The location is not a folder" or "Can't open file" ... and I can see the file and I have to use other methods to open the file
<VictorCL> is this normal?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: output of "lsb_release -a"
<xjohnthomasx> lsb release command not found
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: _
<xjohnthomasx> i'm on xubuntu 10.04 linux2.6.32-28-generic
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: as is said please only use the exact messages
<xjohnthomasx> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sounds like you are already in the (broken) system with chroot
<xjohnthomasx> ok... so... I need to mount the /usr partition so that I can use these commands??? how do i do that?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: live-cd and installed system are both the same architecture?
<xjohnthomasx> architecture meaning what?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: mad64, i386
<iceroot> amd64
<xjohnthomasx> i386 yes
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: yes, so the other partitions are missing
<bubbles|> when i create a ssh tunnel does the tunnel-start adress have to be a real one? or can i just pick any adress from a private range?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: and with them the commands
<xjohnthomasx> i'm listening.. yes..
<iceroot> bubbles|: an adress you can reach
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: as is said, beat the person from the partiton-guide
<bubbles|> hm.. what do i pick then?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i don't kno who they were/are.... and that won't fix my system... there has to be a way to fix this... the box was working fine in 11.10 1hour ago before i did apt-get upgrade
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you need sudo but you dont have /usr/
<bubbles|> 127.0.0.2?
<xjohnthomasx> ok... so how do I get my usr partition and commands from it? they're on a different partition...
<guest-drZp5U> could someone with authentication token modification experience pm me? it looks like iceroots pretty busy
<iceroot> bubbles|: that is loopback-device
<bobalazs> iceroot can't you copy those commands beforehand somewhere to use them, or thats not how it works?
<iceroot> bobalazs: maybe
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i would try this
<xjohnthomasx> i have to chroot with an option of designating the usr partition?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: exit the chroot system, mount / on /mnt/ mount your real /usr on /mnt/usr
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: your real /boot on /mnt/boot
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: then chroot into the system again
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<sleon> hi
<sleon> after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 wine 3d application stopped working, i get now all the time seg fault on start
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: to exit the chroot just type "exit"
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i mounted the usr on /mnt/usr
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: /boot also please
<xjohnthomasx> how do I chroot in to that system again?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo chroot /mnt
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, how will i know which one is boot
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i guess by trying :)
<Scarra3> Any ideas?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: normally it should be /dev/sdb1
<parapan> hello fellows > does anyone know if there is a support channel for evolution e-mail ???
<VictorCL> how can I open files trhough the shell? how do I know the name of the program to use ?
<iceroot> parapan: #gnome on irc.gimp.net
<iceroot> VictorCL: depending on the filetype
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, hold on. i will opne gparted so that i can see what the tags are
<iceroot> VictorCL: "file filename" will tell you what type of file it is
<VictorCL> I have this .mdb files  and I downloaded this program called "MDB viewer"
<VictorCL> how do I open a .mdb files with MDB viewer in the shell?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: or just try the partitons and if wrong umount it
<iceroot> VictorCL: mdbviewer filename.mdb
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, ok i have root, boot, and usr mounted on the same /mnt
<iceroot> VictorCL: replace mdbviewer with the name of the program
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: great
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: now chroot into the system again
<VictorCL> the exact name?
<xjohnthomasx> with what comand
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, be specific
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo chroot /mnt
<thomassen> Hi, How can I run shell script on command line without going to that particular folder?
<xjohnthomasx> no period?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, no period?
<iceroot> thomassen: you mean a selfwritten shellscript?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: no just sudo chroot /mnt  should be fine
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, corrrect!!
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, no errors!
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, now what?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<toshiba> For some reason I cannot connect to irc.spotchat.org for help with linux mint. Since the both operating systems are ubuntu based, is it possible to get help in here?
<xjohnthomasx> i'm at "root@ubuntu... ok"...
<VictorCL> "MDB viewer" perfecto.mdb <-- does nothing
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: that should finish the broken upgrade
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, unable to access dpkg status... unable to resolve host
<iceroot> thomassen: no, mint is not supported here
<thomassen> iceroot, No I have downloaded the script. Its actually smartgit. It contains a shell script to run the software. I dont want to go to the downloaded folder and run ./smartgit.sh
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i need home mounted too?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ah, dpkg is using /var
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: home is not needed but var
<almoxarife> toshiba: you won't get help that way, I got an idea, count to hundred, then ask your question again, don't mention mint
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: exit chroot mount /var also on /mnt/var then chroot again
<iceroot> almoxarife: we dont like that here
<almoxarife> iceroot: don't like?
<iceroot> thomassen: you can create ~/bin  put it there and then you can use smartgit.sh
<iceroot> thomassen: without the path
<iceroot> thomassen: make it also executable with chmod +x filename
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, it's running dpkg!!!!!
<toshiba> almoxarife: that wont help to much, because as soon as I'm asked what I'm running they'll know
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: great
<xjohnthomasx> i hope this works.. [fingers crossed... ready with happy dance]
<iceroot> almoxarife: this is no mint support and we dont like it when someone is asking mint questions here
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, gahhhh... errors were encountered again same thing... processing "linux-image-3.0...." linux image generic pae... linux-generic-pae
<iceroot> almoxarife: not because we dont like mint but because there are difference and that males support hart
<xjohnthomasx> says "dependency problems.."
<xjohnthomasx> maybe is hould just do sudo apt-get upgrade instead of dist-upgrade?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you installed something by hand?
<xjohnthomasx> no
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: no dist-upgrade is what you want
<xjohnthomasx> beofre this mess.. i was just doing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you said you did a release-upgrade
<xjohnthomasx> and then i said yes, and let it do its thing, and then it got to the end, said there were a few errors.. and i just told it to reboot
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: from 11.04 to 11.10 if i am correct
<xjohnthomasx> no, i had a few weeks ago.. i was solidly in 11.10 and fine, and i just did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade whatever needed it tonight
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ok
<almoxarife> iceroot: is it the basics in terminal help support center? cause I sure see a lot of that? linux terminal support, I would classify that as other than ubuntu too
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i need the complete output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<parapan> iceroot: thanks; evolution email client is integrated part of gnome ???
<toshiba> iceroot, sorry for the intrusion, but I cannot connect to the spotchat server for some reason, and I'm really stuck. I just figured since it's all part of the Linux community, I could have just got some help. But thank you anyway
<iceroot> parapan: its from the gnome-project
<Scott_S> @toshiba: For general linux support, join and register your nick at ##linux
<pfifo> toshiba, try mint's mailing list or wait for spotchar to get fixed
<Scott_S> @toshiba: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. This does not include variants such as Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Linux Mint, etc.
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, grep.. gnu grep 2.9.... license gplv3+.... no real output from that
<iceroot> almoxarife: there are differences in mint and ubuntu. i dont know all differences and i dont want to give support on mint if there is something different
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, wait.. I used upper V instead of v
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i need every line it will output
<xjohnthomasx> one sec
<xjohnthomasx> will paste
<parapan> iceroot: does gimp.net has an web irc interface ? I cannot use a stand alone client couse the irc ports are blocked
<toshiba> Scott_S: is ##linux on this network
<iceroot> parapan: i dont know
<thomassen> iceroot: I have created the bin in my home like you mentioned made a symbolic link to the download smartgit.sh file. But its not working. I have given permission to 777
<parapan> iceroot: Ok thanks anyway
<iceroot> thomassen: never use 777
<Scott_S> @Toshiba: Correct. You must register your nick, however, before you can speak in that channel.
<iceroot> thomassen: what is the output of "echo $PATH"
<toshiba> Scott_S: Thank you
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, paste.ubuntu.com/771999/
<thomassen> iceroot:   smartgit: command not found
<iceroot> thomassen: smartgit.sh you mentioned
<thomassen> iceroot: $path gives /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<iceroot> thomassen: hm i thought ~/bin is always in PATH too
<thomassen> iceroot: so i put the link in /usr/local/sbin?
<thomassen> iceroot: :-D .. I am naive, please excuse
<iceroot> thomassen: /usr/local/bin or any other dir from that or at ~/bin to PATH
<iceroot> add
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: great :) the important packages are messed up
<xjohnthomasx> lol
<xjohnthomasx> figures
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: output of "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae"
<somsip> Java users will be asking about this so I don't believe this is OT http://bit.ly/vb1QKZ
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: and that is 11.10?
<iceroot> !info linux-image oneric
<ubottu> 'oneric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<iceroot> !info linux-image oneiric
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.14.16 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, paste.ubuntu.com/772001/
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: what? where to you get 3.0.0.15?
<thomassen> iceroot: it worked!! Thank you  :-)
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i have no idea... i just let it all do its thing... but if you can help me resolve/fix this to be consistent and updated again, that will be amazing
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic-pae oneiric
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.14.16 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic-pae
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: output of that
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, paste.ubuntu.com/772004/
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: proposed....
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you enabled the dev-repository
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, 772007
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: that is not the output
<xjohnthomasx> (in paste ubuntu)
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: real links (starting with http)
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/772007/
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: remove that line
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports restricted main multiverse universe  that too if you dont need it
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: after that run "sudo apt-get update"
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, done. saved
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-generic-ape
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-generic-pae
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i need the complete output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, update didn't work
<iceroot> !work | xjohnthomasx
<ubottu> xjohnthomasx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: lets stop guessing for me
<pfifo> whats purging a meta going todo?
<iceroot> pfifo: a meta from the wrong repo
<iceroot> pfifo: but yes i forgot something
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bodoh> hallo list .. how to install 'Language SUpport'? It's missing from my system
<bodoh> 11.10
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, paste.ubuntu.com/772008
<bodoh> oh . this is gnome-shell
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ah great, no network on chroot
<bodoh> so .. my gnome-shell misses the 'Language Support' thing .. how to install it>
<cousin_luigi> Is there a mail notifier for Unity à la firetray?
<bodoh> what's the app name?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you are using dhcp on your network?
<bubbles|> if i open a ssh tunnel from A:1:B:2 will programms trying to connect to B:2 (on machine B) be affected as well?
<xjohnthomasx> yes
<xjohnthomasx> i'm connected on the liveusb desktop
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, all standard wireless connection
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: wireless....
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i dont know how to connect to wireless on the cli
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i just have to connect to the already active connection in the live session?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, nat share or something?
<Scott_S> iceroot: Use of iwconfig is for command-line wlan configs. One moment to find a general tutorial
<xjohnthomasx> iwconfig yes, i know how to use that
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: great, use iwconfig on the chrooted system to get a connection
<xjohnthomasx> but it says it's already connected... but it's not...
<aar> While watching a video yesterday my system (Kubuntu 10.04 AMD64)  froze, when I rebooted there was no signal to the monitor. This morning things seem to be back to normal. What might have caused this and what files / logs can I check to investigate?
<VictorCL> the other day I found in ubuntu a place to download software .. but it wastn ubuntu software download ... it was something els that has much more stuff
<VictorCL> but can't find it anymore
<pfifo> aar an overheated videocard
<Scott_S> xjohnthomasx: If you require assistance with iwconfig setups, I can attempt to provide assistance.
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, Scott_S, it's more complicated than that
<xjohnthomasx> I'm in a chrooted system.. and I need to get access to the live session's wireless connection
<aar> pfifo, is there any log in the system that would flag that up?
<almoxarife> xjohnthomasx: those sites don't in fact exist, anyone else were to try they would also get 404's
<Yancho> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo <- anyone can please guide me to set this in ubuntu 11.10? i want the part where the wifi is set automatically in /etc/network/interfaces
<xjohnthomasx> hrm?
<xjohnthomasx> almoxarife, what do you mean
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, from the host run `sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf`
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: can you do "ping 8.8.8.8"
<almoxarife> xjohnthomasx: your connection is not the issue
<Scott_S> Yancho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Configure_your_wireless_interface
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, ping successful. 0 loss.
<pfifo> aar, it probably didnt get a chance to write any logs since it froze, and if it did I would not know which one to look in
<xjohnthomasx> almoxarife, i know the connection is not issue. it identifies properly.
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ok, put your nameserver on /etc/resolv.conf
<aar> pfifo, ok
<xjohnthomasx> nameserver?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: normally the adress of your router
<HDroid> Hi... all of a sudden some of my fonts started to look very ugly: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/fontsc.png/ all the purple words are ugly (the rest is ok, I deliberately turned off anti-aliasing). I've tried fc-cache -rv but that didn't do anything. Does anyone see what's going on?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: nameserver 192.168.0.1
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: replace the ip with your needs
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, what line do I add in /resolv.conf
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: /etc/resolv.conf
<aragorn5> hi
<xjohnthomasx> bam!
<xjohnthomasx> update successful
<xjohnthomasx> fetched all
<Yancho> Scott_S, right so i do pre-up and then in that .sh i write my commands?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic-pae && sudo apt-get autoremove
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i need the complete output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<Scott_S> Yancho: Read lower than that and it will give you the full setup guide.
<aragorn5> i am a question: how do you make folders with many images load the thumbnails a bit faster? it takes ages
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: after that "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic-pae"
<lobo> Hi there
<Guest90732> there's some one can help me pls?
<iceroot> !ask | Guest90732
<ubottu> Guest90732: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<almoxarife> aragorn5: you probably won't get it to go much faster, lots of images to generate, take time, split the images into smaller chuncks
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, the remove commands returned errors
<xjohnthomasx> will paste
<psychoticmeow> Hi guys
<Yancho> Scott_S, the full wpa.sh is for wpa_supplicant but
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, paste.ubuntu.com/772014/
<Guest90732> my ubuntu 11.10 can't find my second PCI LAN CARD, and I want to fix it to share my DSL modem connection in my home LAN
<Scott_S> Yancho: You understand how to set up WEP connections via command-line, correct? Simply replace the commands with the WEP equivalents.
<psychoticmeow> When I play sounds in Totem or Banshee, no sound comes out. When I test my output device in System Settings, it works fine.
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: no /proc on chroot :(
<Yancho> ok cool Scott_S will do .. might ask u to double check please
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, you chroot enviroment isnt setup correctly
<Scott_S> Yancho: That's fine, simply paste the script when you're finished on http:://www.pastebin.com and send me the link after.
<Sicelo> hi everyone. is this channel logged?
<iceroot> !logs | Sicelo
<ubottu> Sicelo: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: and /dev is missing too
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i am not sure how to build /dev and /proc on chroot
<Sicelo> thanks iceroot
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, meaning... ? those are folders in /  shouldn't they be there already
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: they are build from the kernel
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: they are not normal partitions
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, I can help you get into a chroot, but im not sure what iceroot is helping you with
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, explain to pfifo?
<iceroot> pfifo: he has a broken kernel-setup because he is using proposed repos
<xjohnthomasx> i didn't intend to use broken proposed upgrades
<iceroot> pfifo: so i guided him nto chroot, the proposed repo is removed, now the 3.0.015 kernel should be removed and replaced with the 3.0.014 kernel from the main-repo
<xjohnthomasx> : - / i just followed the blog instructions to get the most current upgrades
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: beat the persons from the blog
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, to start exit the chroot `exit`
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, done
<iceroot> pfifo: so the idea was to apt-get remove the kernels and install the kernels from the repos, also see http://paste.ubuntu.com/771999/
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, then `sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev`
<iceroot> pfifo: also he has /boot /usr/ / on seperate partions which we are mount to /mnt
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, ok
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, `sudo chroot /mnt`
<Yancho> Scott_S, : http://pastebin.com/H3i2RyLi
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, that's ok even though the current live session is xubuntu 10.04 and the chrooted system will be ubuntu 11.10?
<xjohnthomasx> to bind /dev to /mnt dev i mean?
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, `mount -t proc none /proc` `mount -t sysfs none /sys` `mount -t devpts none /dev/pts`
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, yes version and even distro differences dont matter
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, done
<xjohnthomasx> now i should try the update and remove commands again?
<almoxarife> psychoticmeow: can you get sound from the web browser?
<aragorn5> <almoxarife> aragorn5: you probably won't get it to go much faster, lots of images to generate, take time, split the images into smaller chuncks
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, `export LC_ALL=c``export HOME=/root`
<Scott_S> Yancho: That appears to be correct.
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, sorry `export LC_ALL=C``export HOME=/root` (capital C)
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, first xport gave error.... bash: warning: setlocale... cannot change locale c.. no such file..
<alishah> hi, how can i know the version of a package ?  for example when i do 'apt-get install mercurial' how can i know what version am gonna be installing?
<aragorn5> i thought there is a DB file for it, or the thumbs are stored in the EXIF
<DreadKnight> anyone willing to help out with getting a package in launchpad and making ubuntu binaries for it? :D
<xjohnthomasx> ok C worked
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, done both
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, ok your all set now, i cant help you with the kernel, but maybe iceroot can finish, i can help you tear down the chroot later if you need
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, update .. done
<xjohnthomasx> now remove?
<Yancho> Scott_s /etc/init.d/wep.sh: 2: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Yancho> line 25 :s
<Yancho> ow right next to start no (
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic-pae && sudo apt-get autoremove
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, no space left on boot partition??
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: :(
<xjohnthomasx> that's probably why everything was failing!
<xjohnthomasx> i must have old unseen kernel images or something there?
<guest-7IJuq7> okay. so i've gotten some advice and followed some walkthroughs around the internet to restore my password, but now my shadow file is messed, my screen is out of resolution, aaaaaand i'm still unable to log in.
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ls -all /boot
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: and "df -h"
<iceroot> pfifo: thanks for the help
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, paste.ubuntu.com/772023
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: df -h
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, paste.ubuntu.com/772024
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: where is /boot?
<oCean> guest-7IJuq7: why is your shadow file messed up. All you need to do is boot in rescue mode and set a password: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: you said it is an extra partition
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: but you have not mounted it to /mnt/boot
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, it said it's already mounted to mnt/boot
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, you need to run iceroot's command from the host, the chroot wont have the correct info
<iceroot> pfifo: no
<iceroot> pfifo: i need the info from chroot
<Phoenix87> i have compiled the sources of gedit 2 on ocelot but menu and tool bars are missing
<iceroot> pfifo: because i want to work on the /boot from chroot
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, how can i delete all old unseen kernels in the boot partition
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: best with apt-get...
<xjohnthomasx> but they're not installed
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, what command?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: output of "dpkg -l linux-image\* | grep ^ii"
<pfifo> iceroot, right but the chroot isnt aware of the mount points and such, xjohnthomasx just df -h from the host and pastebin... youll see the difference
<iceroot> pfifo: we mounted /boot/ to /mnt/boot and then chroot into /mnt  shouldnt the chroot then know /mnt/boot as /boot?
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, paste.ubuntu.com/772029
<iceroot> pfifo: ah i get the error
<iceroot> pfifo: there is /boot but chroot does not know that is is an extra partition
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, paste.ubuntu.com/772030
<iceroot> pfifo: because of that chroot can use sudo which is in /mnt/usr but its not mounted as "/usr/
<pfifo> iceroot, no, its cause /etc/mtab of the host and chroot differ
<iceroot> pfifo: ok
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, is there a command to simply delete all previous linux images prior to 3.0?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: if i get it all correct you can just reboot the system, bring up the grub-menu, choose 2.6.38 boot the real system and fix the issues from there
<Phoenix87> can i run an application into a fake environment, like say dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot ?
<llutz> xjohnthomasx: using aptitude: sudo aptitude purge '~nlinux-image-2.6'
<iceroot> llutz: aptitude dont know /boot in the chroot
<llutz> iceroot: then chrooting is made wrong
<iceroot> llutz: / and /boot /usr/ /var are all extra partitions
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, linux image 2.6 doens't show in the grub menu.. only 3.0 since 11.10 upgrade a few weeks back
<llutz> iceroot: they all have to be mounted in the chroot
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: there is "run previosly linux versions which will open a new menu"
<xjohnthomasx> ohhhhhh that's a selection!
<xjohnthomasx> i thought it was just a blank with nothing to select
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: try it please
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: much easier then the chroot hack
<xjohnthomasx> seriously
<xjohnthomasx> doing now
<xjohnthomasx> holy c... that could have been so much easier.. if that works
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: easy is boring
<xjohnthomasx> lol
<xjohnthomasx> booting 11.10 with linux 3.0... 14
<xjohnthomasx> checking drives now.. this hopefully should work
<xjohnthomasx> recovering/cleaning from all the mounting
<xjohnthomasx> so far so good, though, no kernel panic.. ha
<almoxarife> xjohnthomasx: spare the rest of us the blow by blow, thanks
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, and we're IN!!
<xjohnthomasx> LOL
<bobalazs> so you guys eventually got the problem fixed?
<xjohnthomasx> almoxarife, sorry
<xjohnthomasx> almoxarife, what time is it where you are
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: i need the complete output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<xjohnthomasx> k, one sec
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: we still have to kill the broken kernels
<xjohnthomasx> yeah
<xjohnthomasx> i'm removing 3.0 15 now
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: and the broken metapackages
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: which are from the proposed repos
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: remove everything my command is showing
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, shouldn't the meta package self-repair when i disable the proposed repo?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: no
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: it has a higher version then the one from the main-repo
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, ok... what is the command to enter?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, but once i disable the proposed, won't the update not even then receive the list of its availability?
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: the metapackage is still pointin on 3.0.0.15
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: after that "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: dont reboot the system!!! and run "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae"
<iceroot> that should pull 3.0.0.14-foobar-pae
<iceroot> after that, reboot the system and promise us to never use the dev-repo again if you dont know what you are doing
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, lol... if i'd known, i wouldn't have used it. i just followed the blog post!
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: ah i forgot
<bobalazs> and kill the blog writer while you're at it
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: beat the blogger!!!
<pfifo> my dad wrote that blog
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: beat the blogger and give pfifo a beer
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, i'd get all three of you eers
<xjohnthomasx> beers
<pfifo> id prefer some bacon
<iceroot> bacon-beer
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, bacon is awesome
<om26er> !test
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, why would you prefer bacon
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<xjohnthomasx> pfifo, is there a way to cleanly delete all the old vmlinuz and intrd img and other files taking up sapce in /boot?
<Ailander> ciao!
<Ailander> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xeroo> hello
<pfifo> xjohnthomasx, thats what the --purge swithc does
<iceroot> pfifo: he means --purge everything lower then 3.0.0.14
<iceroot> some regex-foo
<xeroo> can someone help me out with obtaining the mac adress of my target access point for aircrack?
<bazhang> xeroo, #aircrack-ng
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: nmap router, arping, arp
<iceroot> xjohnthomasx: wrong nick
<iceroot> xeroo: nmap router, arping, arp
<rly> If I click on an application, it is not opened above all the other windows, but instead stays minimized. Where is that configuration option? Window manager is metacity.
<xeroo> iceroot how?
<oliver_> test
<rly> Desktop environment is Gnome 2.*.
<iceroot> xeroo: i showed you 3 commands
<oliver_> exit
<llutz> xeroo: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial
<xeroo> kk
<xeroo> thanx
<llutz> hackers 1st job: learn to read
<Phoenix87> nautilus toolbar is missing a lot of buttons
<Phoenix87> is this normal?
<iceroot> llutz: first job is to understand what "hacking" means
<iceroot> llutz: :)
<rly> llutz: aircrack-ng isn't really meant for one button 'hacking'.
<Phoenix87> how can i change the view to list in nautilus?
<llutz> rly: tell it xeroo
<rly> With a week of work it could be made to require zero 'configuration'.
<rly> I think they require zero configuration to scare lusers.
<rly> Perhaps a good thing.
<rly> Best thing would be for everyone to replace their routers, etc.
<oCean> let's move away from the "hacking" discussion, ok?
<christoffer> How do I open sudoers file with vim? (sudo visudo opens it with nano) ...I've tried "export EDITOR=vim" in my .bashrc file. I'm running Ubuntu server 11.10
<llutz> christoffer: EDITOR=vim sudo visudo
<SunTsu> christoffer: define $EDITOR or $VISUAL
<rly> The easier a hack is done, the more people will see a reason to replace their insecure setup.
<xeroo> on slackware atm.....
<oCean> rly: please drop the discussion
<iceroot> xeroo: this is not #slackware
<xeroo> iceroot i know
<bazhang> xeroo, then ask for support in the slackware channel or #aircrack-ng
<xeroo> nah
<rly> oCean: who are you to interfere in this annoying way? Also, learn to read the context. The discussion was already over.
<pfifo> lol
<bazhang> rly, lets move it on
<xeroo> i see what you did there xD
<xjohnthomasx> iceroot, in gparted, how do i unmount any volume higher than X, when in a logical partition and in the live usb session? it doesn't seem to be mounted already, but it won't let me delete/resize/unmount either?
<simion314> hi, is Ctrl+Alt+Numpad -/+ some shortcuts in  X11? I can't find them, i want to disable them
<xeroo> ok now to set up SSH root on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ssh > xeroo
<ubottu> xeroo, please see my private message
<llutz> xeroo: sudo apt-get install ssh && man sshd_config
<iceroot> !root | xeroo
<ubottu> xeroo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<luans> lol wth
<xeroo> i dont want sudo su!!!!
<iceroot> xeroo: of course you dont want sudo su
<iceroot> xeroo: because its the wrong way
<iceroot> xeroo: and setting your env wrong
<llutz> xeroo: sudo -i
<xeroo> i want to set up a SSH root VPN
<iceroot> what?
<xeroo> -_-
<xeroo> on my ubuntu
<llutz> xeroo: http://www.math.hmc.edu/computing/security/ssh/vpn/
<xeroo> ty
<xeroo> but im not on a mac
<xeroo> i have one though
<RaTTuS|BIG> xeroo exactly what do you want to do and wy
<llutz> xeroo: sry your questions sounded mac-like,  http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/VPN-Over-SSH
<xeroo> RaTTuS|BIG: it is a seceret.
<xeroo> nah not really xD
<xeroo> i want to make my box a VPN
<xeroo> so people can connect
<christoffer> llutz, SunTsu I can "echo $EDITOR" and the printout is "vim" but nano is still the editor that opens up the sudoers file
<SunTsu> xeroo: use openvpn instead
<RaTTuS|BIG> you dont need to do it at a root level [in fact you dint want to]
<xeroo> SunTsu: no i want to make my own
<SunTsu> christoffer: is $VISUAL set?
<xeroo> so i can learn
<christoffer> SunTsu, nope..I will try that one
<SunTsu> xeroo: then, learn, then, why are you asking questions here?
<christoffer> is that a new variable? I can't remember I have set that one before
<llutz> xeroo: if you want to learn, learn to search for documentation first (searchsites like google are very helpful)
<xeroo> meh, tbh im bored
<llutz> boring
<xeroo> oooo i know abhinav isngh :D
<SunTsu> christoffer: nope, both are valid in a lot of programs, I never know which one takes precedence
<bazhang> !ot | zeroedout
<ubottu> zeroedout: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xeroo> he is a ethical hacker
<pfifo> christoffer, try `export` and see what is set
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> sorry zeroedout
<bazhang> xeroo, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xeroo> but its related to VPN?
<xeroo> i mean ubuntu?
<xjohnthomasx> thanks fora ll your help people! i am now tnk1 just fyi.. logging off
<Tzunamii> env|grep -i visual
<christoffer> SunTsu, ok.
<khameis> السلام عليكم
<khameis> ممكن عرب
<christoffer> Both are set now without success
<khameis> نستفيد من خبرتكم
<pfifo> christoffer, is vim installed?
<christoffer> pfifo, "export" says that both VISUAL and EDITOR is set but nano is still the program that opens
<christoffer> yes, I edit my .bashrc with vim
<xeroo> who here is from perth?
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ot |xeroo
<ubottu> xeroo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> there was a third var/env something with emacs in the name (found that on unix-systems)
<Phoenix87> is it possible to install two different version of the same application?
<pfifo> christoffer, it might be setup and an alternative, I remember there was some way to select your prefered cli texteditor
<pfifo> let me google
<iceroot> christoffer: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<khameis> pls i need code arabic channel
<oCean> !arabic | khameis
<ubottu> khameis: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<khameis> yes
<khameis> it is loged
<christoffer> iceroot, thank you ...works perfectly
<iceroot> christoffer: great
<christoffer> pfifo, ... iceroot found the command to change editor now vim opens.
<iceroot> christoffer: pfifo sudo visudo is not reading the EDITOR from the user but from root
<christoffer> pfifo, thank you for your help ...much appreciated
<pfifo> christoffer, yeah, i have a tutorial pulled up in my browser right now with that command, lol he beat me to it
<christoffer> iceroot, aha, that makes sense
<khameis> pls tell me whish is pest ubuntu OR mint
<iceroot> khameis: the one you like more
<khameis> ???
<oCean> khameis: try and find out. Don't use this channel for polls
<khameis> why
<cloudgeek> ubuntu
<iceroot> !best | khameis
<ubottu> khameis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cloudgeek> is best
<oCean> khameis: this channel is for tech support issues only
<hackel> How can I change the permissions an ntfs USB drive is mounted as?  I just want it to be world-readable.
<khameis> ok thanks
<box> hi guys
<rar> Hej
<cloudgeek> box:welcome
<box> how do i stop the bluetooth from turning on everytime i switch my computer on?
<RaTTuS|BIG> box disbale it in the bios -
<iceroot> box: easiest is to disable it in the ios
<iceroot> bios
<box> but then i can't use it when i need it?
<box> the bios only has 1 option for wireless which is wifi and bluetooth
<RaTTuS|BIG> what do you want it diabled at boot then?
<RaTTuS|BIG> why*
<box> i meant when ubuntu loads - the bluetooths always on
<Kikar> 1
<Kikar> dfsdf
<RaTTuS|BIG> box - how do you switch it off - then put that in a startup script
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ot | Kikar
<ubottu> Kikar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deej1976> Unity + Cairo dock = Usable
<deej1976> Sorry wrong channel
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> I just bought an icecream mobile
<aLeSD_> and I can't access through mtp protocol
<aLeSD_> someone knows how to do it ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> WTF is an icecream mobile
<cloudgeek> hey what is that kind of mobile ??
<aLeSD_> lol
<aLeSD_> android 4.0.*
<aLeSD_> galaxy nexus
<RaTTuS|BIG> what do the logs tell you when you plug it in?
<RaTTuS|BIG> aLeSD_ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access/ ?
<tewea> is there any fast converter to AVi mpeg exept winff
<ikonia> tewea: mencoder ?
<ikonia> tewea: the speed is normally down to your machine and the codec though
<domedagen> tewea: Online variants?
<inashdeen> hi guys, whats a UPS mode?
<ikonia> inashdeen: in what respect ?
<inashdeen> it is something for power saving thingy. but i want to know deeper
<ikonia> inashdeen: in what respect that, UPS is "uniterupted power supply"
<ikonia> inashdeen: but if you give context we can be a bit more clear
<domedagen> Will a 60GB SSD be sufficient to run Ubuntu?
<acke> Hey, i would like to see transfer speeds on smb rsync, i tried --stats and --progress but it doesnt work, i also read the rsync -h, but with no avail. Help someone?
<domedagen> df -h says im using 28G currently
<SwedeMike> domedagen: yes, absolutely.
<milamber> domedagen: for a base install it is plenty
<tewea> ikonia:can install it by typing sudo apt-get install mencoder
<ikonia> tewea: think it's part of the mplayer package these days
<RaTTuS|BIG> domedagen yeah - it works find on a 16Gb one I have -
<RaTTuS|BIG> domedagen see also http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/
<tewea> domedagen: online variants is that package?
<domedagen> SwedeMike: & milamber: What do you think about getting a OCZ SSD?
<SwedeMike> domedagen: they work, get vertex 2 or any of their 3rd gen ones
<tewea> ikonia:i can't find it?
<ikonia> tewea: do a search
<domedagen> tewea: I mean, do you want to use one in the browser
<domedagen> tewea: Try zamzar.com
<tewea> domedagen:but it asks an email to get the converted file?
<domedagen> tewea: It sends an email with the file attached
<domedagen> tewea: I think you could try spaminator if you don't trust them
<domedagen> tewea: But they are trustworthy imo. Just google them and you'll see that many tech-journalist recommend them
<domedagen> tewea: IIRC there was also a CLI application for frequent file conversions
<domedagen> Google convert * to * terminal
<Starcraftmazter> Anyone familiar with Asus sonar essence ST? My system cant seem to detect it
<menashnor> hi
<menashnor> I'm trying to build libtorrent on shared hosting.
<menashnor> aclocal:configure.ac:20: warning: macro `AM_PATH_CPPUNIT' not found in library
<menashnor> I've installed cppunit in my home dir
<menashnor> exported LD_ paths for lib and include
<menashnor> and still have the same error
<guest-o6fi55> when i try to log in, the screen flashes black and puts me back at the login screen.
<guest-o6fi55> guest login works normally.... help?
<inashdeen> is anyone here use ekiga. just a Q. is ekiga good?
<inashdeen> bump
<guest-o6fi55> sorry i'm using oneiric ocelot 11.10, and when i try to log in to my administrator account, the login screen recycles and prompts me for my password again. help for the newbie?
<SunTsu> !patience | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<almoxarife> guest-o6fi55: log into admin account? explain
<manoj4691> Getting error in installing oracle 10g xe on Ubuntu Oneiric - http://pastie.org/3025913
<washuu_de> AFAIK... root has no paasword. You can't log in root. But you can use sudo <cmd>. It asks for your user passwort. If that doesn't work you need to give your user account sudo privilegdes.
<osmosis> i appear to be getting this apache error because I am using an encrypted home directory. Is there a known fix?   (13)Permission denied: /home/steven/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<iceroot> osmosis: ls -all /home/steven/.htaccess
<No> Preciso saber como se faz para entrar no chat do brasil
<Guest45991> Por favor, me ajudem
<Guest45991> EU PRECISO DE AJUDE
<SunTsu> !br | No
<ubottu> No: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<honey_> iam system adminstartor one of server and allradey i was install it like ssh but currently i can't aceess it remotly is there any body who can assist me?
<Guest45991> ME AJUDEM
<Guest45991> POR FAVOR
<Guest45991> PRECISO
<Guest45991> EM AJUDEM
<Guest45991> ME*
<FloodBot1> Guest45991: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joint> i though it was france lol
<Guest45991> MAS EU PRECISO DE AJUDA PARA ENTRAR NO CHAT DO BRASIL
<Guest45991> ME AJUDEM
<Guest45991> EU PRECISO
<FloodBot1> Guest45991: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osmosis> iceroot, ls: cannot access /home/steven/.htaccess: No such file or directory
<TiMiDo> lol
<iceroot> osmosis: then you have your answer
<Guest45991> VAI TOMAR NO CÚ
<Guest45991> NÃO FODE
<FloodBot1> Guest45991: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> !es| Guest45991
<Guest45991> VÃO SE FUDER
<ubottu> Guest45991: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<osmosis> iceroot, how so?
<TiMiDo> !ops ban guest
<ubottu> TiMiDo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !pt| Guest45991
<iceroot> !ops | Guest45991
<ubottu> Guest45991: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> Guest45991: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Guest45991> VÃO TOMAR NO CÚ SEUS BABACAS
<Guest45991> VÃO SE FUDE
<FloodBot1> Guest45991: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest45991> R
<TiMiDo> annoying kid
<iceroot> osmosis: there is no .htaccess file
<iceroot> osmosis: create it
<Guest45991> CRIANÇA É VOCE SEU BABACA
<osmosis> iceroot, why would I need one?
<Guest45991> SEU TROUXA
<FloodBot1> Guest45991: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Guest45991  i understand that particular phrase, stop it
<Guest45991> TO TE TROLLANDO
<iceroot> osmosis: dont ask me, you wanted the .htaccess file
<SunTsu> Guest45991 proves: abusing drugs can be harmful
<Guest45991> SEUS BABACAS
<FloodBot1> Guest45991: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest45991> TO ABUSANDO É O CARALHO
<Guest45991> VAI SE FUDER
<osmosis> iceroot, i dont know why apache is asking for it. im guessing its just looking to see if the file exists, but cant find it because i installed with encrypted home directories
<TiMiDo> ty LjL
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Guest45991> NÃO VOU COLOCAR PORRA NENHUMA
<Guest45991> MERDA
<TiMiDo> about time
<TiMiDo> good job
<TiMiDo> ;)
<FloodBot1> TiMiDo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> osmosis: encrypted home was nothing to do with that
<LjL> TiMiDo: sorry, wasn't paying attention
<MonkeyDust> !coffee
<repozitor> how to rename .s file using terminal?
<deej1976> repozitor,  mv \.s newname
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  move .file file
<MonkeyDust> deej1976  is right
<osmosis> iceroot, looks like its the permissions on my home dir. installing with encryped dir give it different perms
<repozitor> tnx
<iceroot> osmosis: there is no .htaccess! so what should be a permission issue?
<Mad_Bear> hey there!
<Mad_Bear> I have a question
<osmosis> iceroot, apache cant read the dir to see if there is an .htaccess.  !!!   it needs to read the dir, doesnt need an htaccess. even if I created it, apache still couldnt read the dir.  !!!
<Mad_Bear> There is a screen tearing while watching video on my Ubuntu 11.10
<honey_> iam system admin one osf serevr iam using ubuntu to my server and in my serevr i cant acess it the page remotly ?it works somtime and after short of time it says"ERROR The requested URL could not be retrieved" and second thing i installed ssh allradey but i cant aces it remotly to the server
<rubyplusplus> How can I view the "messages" that ubuntu flashes at me all the time?
<Mad_Bear> can anybody tell me how to solve this problem?
<iceroot> osmosis: first why should apache read directly in ~
<ikonia> honey_: so what's the problem ?
<iceroot> osmosis: sencond it has nothing to do with encrpytion because the partiton is already mounted and can be read by the system
<honey_> ikonia:the problem is icoudn't acees it remotly to the server
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: tearing?
<rubyplusplus> For example, I get a message from empathy that says "This person wants to be able to view your online", but I don't know where to find this.  There is an indicator-messages, that has the description that it holds messages that need a response, I just don't know how to access it.
<osmosis> iceroot, because apache is configured by default to check every directory in its path.  My web files are in /home/steven/www/
<osmosis> iceroot, as I said, encryped dirs are installed with different permssions. They are not world readable.
<iceroot> osmosis: a normal home is also not wordl-readable
<ikonia> honey_: ok - what error do you get when you try to ssh to it
<iceroot> osmosis: as is said two times, encryption has nothing to do with file-permissions
<cba123> I'm trying to port-forward SSH to my desktop through 2 routers (weird reasons, but I have 2).  I set the outside one to have a port that isn't 22, then the inner router that my desktop is connected to forwards that non-22 port to port 22 then to my PC.  However, it keeps getting rejected.  Any ideas?
<honey_> ikonia:when i was trying to access using putty "connection reffused"
<osmosis> anyone here in this channel can verify that home dirs are 755 on installs with unencrypted dirs, and 700 on installs with encypted dirs.
<ikonia> osmosis: home dir should be 700 for secure, or 750 for more open or 755 for very open or 777 for massive risk
<ikonia> osmosis: you make them as open as you want
<iceroot> osmosis: that is part of a different mount
<osmosis> ikonia, right, but what is the default
<iceroot> osmosis: encryption itself has nothing to do with it!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> osmosis: what does it matter ?
<remx>  what do "online accounts" do?
<osmosis> iceroot, are you saying that I changed the permissions and dont know it?
<nettezzaumana> hello
<nettezzaumana> i have one Q:
<iceroot> osmosis: i say that encryption has nothing to do with file-permissions
<nettezzaumana> customer has awkward ubuntu server and he reports some connectivity issues ... wtf is *localnet from this:
<nettezzaumana> default         192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<nettezzaumana> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth1
<osmosis> iceroot, you can keep saying that over and over again. But the fact remains, i have the installs right in front of me. On the install without encrypted home dirs, the home dir defaulted to 755. On the install with encrypted dirs it defaulted to 700.
<osmosis> iceroot, using exclamation points doesnt change the fact
<iceroot> osmosis: lets stop it here. encryption has nothing to do with file-permissions, maybe the automount is handling it different
<iceroot> osmosis: but there is no single difference if you encrypt a file/fs/dir or not, the permissions are the same
<almoxarife> cba123: both routers provide dhcp?
<iceroot> osmosis: and even when the permissions are not correctly, what is the problem about changing them?
<cba123> almoxarife, Yes, the external router has a different IP-space than the internal one.
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: so can you tell me how to solve this problem with tearing
<osmosis> iceroot, i thought you said it has nothing to do with permissions and I need to create an .htaccess file
<iceroot> osmosis: are you trolling me?
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: I sent you 4 messages allready - you don't answer
<iceroot> osmosis: you have the error "file not found" i said create it, you said something about its because of different permissions
<SunTsu> osmosis: iceroot repeated over and over again that encryption itself has nothing to do with the permissions
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: sent me msgs how?
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: personal chat
<nettezzaumana> would anyone tell me what's *localnet in routing table above ?
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: or how do you call this
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: I don't do personal,
<Mad_Bear> ok, can you tell me here?
<deej1976> !pm | Mad_Bear:
<ubottu> Mad_Bear:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nettezzaumana> is it some yet another ubuntu retardation - that it uncompatible differs to anything around ?
<SunTsu> nettezzaumana: cat /etc/networks
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: I asked you to explain 'tearing'
<nettezzaumana> SunTsu: thanks .. i'll reply that .. i have not a access to box, just only angry email
<Mad_Bear> abottu: ok, I didn't know
<SunTsu> nettezzaumana: btw. getting impolite will remove people's will to help you
<almoxarife> cba123: can you ping the end machine?
<cba123> almoxarife, Trying to now.  Have to reboot the router, brb
<asmwrk> hi guys - the .deb file i downloaded for google chrome fails to install
<Mad_Bear> so, guys. can you help me to eliminate this tearing?
<asmwrk> just 'internal error'
<asmwrk> has anyone else seen this?
<asmwrk> im on 11.10 latest
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: I asked you to explain 'tearing'
<k3Rn> hi. i have a little troubble with wget. how do i donwload all files from a specific folder like this one : http://libguestfs.org/download/binaries/ubuntu1110-packages/?
<cba123> almoxarife, Actually, no, I can't ping it from outside.
<almoxarife> cba123: do both routers firewall?
<cba123_> almoxarife, I also tried SSHing from another local machine I have here (same router) and it can SSH locally, but when I put my external IP in, it says "nodename nor servname provided, or not known" even though I'm using the IP that I've always gotten from IP chicken.
<llutz_> cba123_: you try to ssh via external IP from LAN? that needs nat-loopback enabled in the router
<almoxarife> cba123_: ipchicken sees your public ip
<cousin_luigi> how can I put icons pointing at different firefox profiles on dash?
<MonkeyDust> what, ipchicken?
<cba123_> llutz, I was, but that worked actually.  I think it's enabled then, but either way, it's working now.  I can SSH from my phone to my PC, which means I should be able to from my laptop to my PC when I'm travelling.
<almoxarife> MonkeyDust: website, tells you're your public ip :)
<MonkeyDust> :)
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: when I watch video in smplayer or vlc player there are some problems with syncronisation or something like that
<cba123_> almoxarife, It's working now, I rebooted the router again, and it's working.  I think it was actually a setting in the app I was using.  I was saying cba123@IP:Port, but I had to do cba123@IP then set the port in the settings.
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: some horisontal lines on the picture
<guest-KzwMUj> hello. when i try to log in, The login screen goes black, then returns.... to the login screen!!
<guest-KzwMUj> ctrl alt f1 logins still work
<DemonWitch> am i here
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: sync issues with all video or just some special ones?
<guest-KzwMUj> but leaving with ctrl alt f7 usually crashes or blackscreens me
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: it's difficult for me  to explain this cause I don't know English so good to do this
<pfifo> guest-KzwMUj, make sure you own your home directory
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: why not join the channel for your language?
<cba123_> Thanks almoxarife & llutz
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: usually rips
<guest-KzwMUj> i think i do
<guest-KzwMUj> this issue only recently arose
<Mad_Bear> cause none of our "specialists" can help me with that
<guest-KzwMUj> perhaps i dont though. could you help me figure... that out?\
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: and I see you understand me in some way
<DemonWitch> hey i got a problem with windows, when it boots it says /system32/hal.dll is missing. i reinstalled linux in another partition but didnt touch windows. except for windows being /dev/sda3 partition and made it /dev/sda4 (but it stayed in the same sector as data). how can i fix it? should i remake/edit boot.ini ?
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: so why not tot ask you&)
<pfifo> guest i would run `sudo chown -R pfifo:pfifo /home/pfifo` just replace my username with yours
<pfifo> guest-KzwMUj, see above
<DemonWitch> hey i got a problem with windows, when it boots it says /system32/hal.dll is missing. i reinstalled linux in another partition but didnt touch windows. except for windows being /dev/sda3 partition and made it /dev/sda4 (but it stayed in the same sector as data). how can i fix it? should i remake/edit boot.ini ? (i used to boot windows from grub before, the same after the new linux install)
<guest-KzwMUj> i can't use sudo from the guest login.
<guest-KzwMUj> will that work from ctrl alt f1?
<llutz_> guest-KzwMUj: su - yourusername
<pfifo> guest-KzwMUj, run `su pfifo` first to switch to your normal user
<guest-KzwMUj> operation not permitted :/
<pfifo> guest-KzwMUj, can you change your nick with /nick <new name>
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: I don't have any answers for you, video issues can be caused by so many things, do you get same issues from viewing a vid on youtube?
<can> hm
<can> did it work?
<pfifo> can, try logging in from the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal
<can> it gave me an error
<can> ok heres the problem with that
<can> usually i cant come back
<can> sometimes pressing ctrl alt f7 gives me a black screen
<can> sometimes i can see, but not interact with my open windows.
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: i can provide gice more information about this. Just tell me what you need
<pfifo> can, well, you can still chown, and then reboot
<can> very well. brb.
<d3ngar> Hi there
<d3ngar> I have a bit of an odd problem: I can't connect to MS SQL over the network anymore
<d3ngar> It used to work fine
<d3ngar> Now every client I use is refusing me
<d3ngar> I can pint the host, but I can't connect
<d3ngar> Any advice?
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: I use 11.10. My GPU is GTX460 768mb and I use hardware acceleration
<pfifo> d3ngar, are you sure the server is running? also mysql or mssql?
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: vdpau
<can> off i go >>>>
<d3ngar> mssql
<d3ngar> Yes, the server is running
<pfifo> d3ngar, mssql running in linux?
<d3ngar> I have a VM-Ware machine (not the server) and that connects ffine
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: I have enabled all vsync options that I could
<d3ngar> No, server on the network
<d3ngar> I checked on other local machines and they connect fine
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: don't we all, with all that hardware support you would think tear issues would be a thing of the past
<d3ngar> I connected fine, until yesterday
<pfifo> d3ngar, so its only 1 ubuntu machine thats not connecting?
<d3ngar> pfifo: that is correct, sadly
<d3ngar> and it's mine!
<pfifo> d3ngar, what error does it give?
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: I don't think that. I just want my computer work)
<almoxarife> Mad_Bear: do you have an example stream?
<d3ngar> Nothing
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: what example stream do you mean?
<d3ngar> pfifo: Nothing, nothing at all
<d3ngar> It just doesn't say anything at all
<incorrect> why do the on screen notifications appear slightly down from from the top of the screen rather than just under the top bar thingy
<pfifo> d3ngar, you using a cli client right?
<incorrect> and why can't i click them away?
<d3ngar> I use it in a java programme: SQuirreL and I also use it in Eclipse
<d3ngar> I wrote a very basic Java app to test it
<d3ngar> And it works fine on other machines, but not on mine
<pfifo> d3ngar, in that case start eclipse form the cli and try connecting see if it give an error
<d3ngar> It even works in my damned Virtual box, but not in Windows
<d3ngar> No, no error
<d3ngar> It just doesn't run through
<d3ngar> It essentially halts when making the connection
<thisisthegnomelo> I've only had this problem in ubuntu where it says in Chrome: "The native client plug-in is not allowed". What does that mean?
<d3ngar> Not timing out, not throwing an error, not doing anything at all
<d3ngar> Same app works on different machines
<pfifo> d3ngar, does the server have a log that could indicate the problem, or atleast verify that you machine is trying to connect?
<d3ngar> pfifo: good question, I will check that
<d3ngar> but my suspicion is that there is something preventing me from using it
<NarcDeDaff> Hello everyone. I installed PlayOnLinux through their repo, It updated Wine to 1.3 at first run and now I can't remove it and go back to Ubuntu's repo version 1.2. I remove purge wine and Playonlinux but it's still 1.3.
<can> mmmokay
<theadmin> NarcDeDaff: It probably added it's own repo, check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<can> chown looked like it may have worked
<can> i restarted
<jrib> NarcDeDaff: you should remove all of the packages you installed from that repository (for example, some of wine's dependencies)
<can> and it ended me up on a text-full screen ending in mountall: disconnected from plymouth
<can> or something comparable
<Mad_Bear> almoxarife: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tearing_%28simulated%29.jpg - I have the same
<can> i restarted again, bootup worked, but the login procedure still fails
<NarcDeDaff> theadmin: Yes, I did, in a separate .list file.
<MonkeyDust> NarcDeDaff  maybe there's some hidden .config file you have to delete
<theadmin> NarcDeDaff: Remove that repo... Just rm that .list
<pfifo> can, do you have more than one user on you machine?
<theadmin> NarcDeDaff: After that, apt-get update && apt-get install wine
<jrib> pfifo: yes
<can> negative
<jrib> pfifo: erm never mind...
<can> pertinent info: i tried deleting my hashed password from the shadow file
<can> i was certain only to delete between the :'s
<can> but that was because i had lost my password before that
<Boreeas> Is there a way to permanently disable a synaptics touchpad? I use xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0, but everytime the computer goes to sleep or shuts down, it is reenabled again
<jrib> can: you should probably expand on what "tried" means
<aguitel> how works razor-qt in ubuntu?
<can> eventually someone directed me to a grub commandline, wherefrom i could change my password to this one that my comp does recognize
<can> lemme find the right syntax so i dont sound dumbbbb
<NarcDeDaff> theadmin: I already did that, but the 1.3 wine stays there. I think it was downloaded and compiled installed separately without apt by PlayOnlinux... Just a guess.
<MonkeyDust> Boreeas  install gpoint blah
<can> i used mount -o remount, rw /
<can> nano -b /etc/shadow
<can> found my username, and deleted the encryptified password.
<jrib> NarcDeDaff: what ubuntu version are you using?  pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy wine wine1.3 »
<sveinse> I have a wierd issue with ssh (on natty): If I create a ssh key with ssh-keygen, I lose the ability to log in to any ssh server. I'm not asked for password, and instead it sais "too many authentication failures". If I delete the newly created identity files, I am once again able to login using ssh
<can> this was supposedly going to allow me to login with no password entered
<jrib> can: in the future, just use the "recovery mode" option from the grub menu.  Do you have a sane shadow file currently?
<can> after it ... did not do that, i proceeded to this next method, which changed my password, allowing me ctrlaltF1 login, but no real log in.
<pfifo> can, goto the terminal and su to your user and then run `sudo passwd <username>` and set a new password
<can> i tried
<can> jrib: i used that method
<can> jrib: but i got authentication token modification errors
<can> pfifa, remember- i'm unable to su to my username. operation not permitted
<can> jrib: i'm not sure what sane means in this context.
<jrib> can: what was your original question/issue you asked in this channel?
<can> jrib: my new password for my login works, as verified by ctrl alt f1 logging in; however, when i enter my password at the desktop login screen, it all goes black for a few seconds, then returns to the login screen
<jrib> can: check ~/.xsession-errors
<NarcDeDaff> jrib: I'm using 11.10. Here's the pastebin. I'm a bit confused... http://pastebin.com/rDTtxH1p
<can> excuse my newb, but how do i check that?
<can> is that a file in home?
<jrib> NarcDeDaff: wine1.3 is from oneiric repositories
<jrib> can: yes
<can> it's not coming up in search. could you help me navigate to it?
<jrib> can: ~ means /home/your_username
<can> k
<can> it's not showing up in the graphical interface
<tonysan> Can I constraint ssh/sftp user to his home directory?
<jrib> can: I thought you didn't have a graphical interface
<can> and. as i stated, i can't su user .
<can> i'm logged in as guest
<jrib> can: type: gedit ~your_username/.xsession-errors
<user82> hi. does anyone know how to use less color intensity in gutenprint? there is a option called "cyan density" etc but it only ranges from 0(default) to +5?
<can> unable to change to sudoers gid: operation not permitted
<NarcDeDaff> jrib: That's what I saw, but why I can't remove it then.. ? after apt-get remove wine, wine --version is still 1.3.28... Thanks for you help by the way.
<can> (without sudo likewise gives me a graphical privelage error)
<MonkeyDust> NarcDeDaff  try ubuntu-tweak or even bleachbit for an in-depth deletion of files
<jrib> MonkeyDust: because you are removing the "wine" package, not the "wine1.3" package
<pfifo> can I think you should create a new user with sudo privileges that you can use to login with
<NarcDeDaff> jrib: Wow, I'm thick today... Thanks.
<can> sounds good.
<Angelon> Jack este es http://iteslj.org/cw/1/je-xmas.html
<researcher123> I need urgetn help after a partial install of 64 bit system on a already existing 32 bit Ubuntu 11.10. Please HELP
<can> from ctrl alt f1 i guess i can do that?
<aguitel> researcher123, partial?
<can> can i work around my user privelage issue with a root password, maybe?
<can> i've done passwd root  somewhere up the line
<inz> Angelon, there is a mistake, neither "Finland", nor "Korvatunturi" fits to 2
<pfifo> can yes, get to a root shell and then use `adduser <username>` and then `adduser <username> sudo` `adduser <username> wheel` `adduser <username> admin`
<researcher123> aguitel: I was installing 64 bit OS on already existing 32 bit n it suddenly stopped so I restarted . Now cant log in my original 32 bit system except as root
<mutes> hi, i used the usb installer utility to make a bootable flash drive for another computer, and now i have what appears to be two peripheral devices sitting on my desktop, after i removed the flash drive physically
<can> fun stuff. i'll be back when i'm logged in from my new user. thanks for your ongoing attention.
<MonkeyDust> researcher123  you mean you were replacing 32bit by 64bit?
<mutes> nevermind ignore me
<SEXY> angelon
<aguitel> researcher123, you installed from scratch ?
<Angelon> Jack este es http://iteslj.org/cw/1/je-xmas.html
<MonkeyDust> !es| Angelon
<ubottu> Angelon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<researcher123> I was not rep[laing but was installing 64 bit side by side of a 32 bit which was already existing
<Angelon> I speak ingles.
<Angelon> arooh
<SEXY> ubottu suck my dick
<ubottu> SEXY: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Angelon> compaeee
<researcher123> I wasnt installing from scratch
<aguitel> researcher123, you need to installed from scratch
<SEXY> suck my dick bastards
<researcher123> my much good work is on 32 bit OS. cant access as an authorised except root
<pfifo> !language | SEXY
<ubottu> SEXY: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> pfifo  ignore him
<SEXY> !language
<SEXY> sex
<SEXY> bitch
<SEXY> mother fucker
<researcher123> How can I undo to partial installation of 64 bit Ubuntu 11.10?
<andyn> using ubuntu will get you laid if you use a macos theme
<mutes> researcher123, format the drive
<researcher123> mutes: I have 32 bit installed on rest of the drive
<deej1976> !ops SEXY
<mutes> so what
<deej1976> !op SEXY
<researcher123> mutes: ????
<pfifo> its: !ops | SEXY
<deej1976> cheers
<llutz_> researcher123: you just install 64bit again on the partition you tried before
<dmorfin> researcher123: or you can install 32bit again on the partition you tried before
<dmorfin> depending on what you want to accomplish
<can> ok. so adduser me wheel returned: the group wheel doesn't exist
<can> otherwise, i'm now logged in as a new root user
<d3ngar> pfifo: I checked on the logs  and that, it's not saying anything
<llutz_> can: admin is the sudo-group, not wheel
<researcher123> llutz: how to do that?
<aguitel> how upgrade ubuntu from terminal (no GUI)
<d3ngar> pfifo: You can see that when I use the wrong password, it logs that
<can> that's k
<can> adduser admin and adduser sudo worked
<theadmin> aguitel: sudo do-release-upgrade
<d3ngar> But if the password is right, it's working
<pfifo> can, depending on your version/flavor you either need to be in sudo, wheel or admin, so best to just try all 3
<aguitel> theadmin, thanks
<can> bueno
<can> that file. what was it, xsession...?
<pfifo> can, can you login to X with the new user?
<theadmin> aguitel: If you mean to update packages, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is the way. Also, do that before the release upgrade.
<researcher123> how do I know which partition has a working 32 bit system and which has an incomplete 64 bit during the course of a failed 64 bit install?
<can> is "X" Xterminal?
<pfifo> can, i mean can you get past the login screen now
<llutz_> researcher123: boot into your 32bit, "mount" check for "/" entry
<can> my new user's name is me. i'm currently logged in as me
<theadmin> can: X is X. Or Xorg. The main componnent underlying anything graphical (except stuff which uses directfb, but that's a whole different story)
<aguitel> theadmin, ok
<pfifo> d3ngar, im out of ideas, but its definatly looking like its the ubuntu machine's problem
<can> oo, thank u
<pfifo> can, are you able to use sudo as me
<bobweaver> hello there is any one here realy good with julius >
<bobweaver> ?
<can> yes
<zho> anyone here have an experience with SAN Storage?
<can> sudo works
<bobweaver> zho:  nope sorry
<zho> ok
<skypent> downloaded amazondler.deb and did dpkg -i ; but where do i find the program when it asks what program to open with in the prompt?
<pfifo> can ok good, run `sudo cat /home/<oldusername>/.xsession-errors` and pastebin any output
<theadmin> skypent: Normally you can just type the program name, such as "firefox" or "google-chrome" or something.
<theadmin> skypent: If you want the full path, try "which program-name"
<bobweaver> skypent:  sudo find / -name amazondler
<can> i dont think i'm gonna need pastebin
<can> iiiiiiit's empty.
<skypent> alright i'll give those a shot
<can> maybe.
<can> uh
<can> lemme go try and login to the old username, see if that gives an error to look at
<can> if i to understand what we're doing
<pfifo> can run `sudo cat /etc/shadow` and pastebin any output
<pfifo> wait
<can> k
<pfifo> is it safe todo that?
<bobweaver> pfifo:  Oo
<bobweaver> pfifo:  NO it is not
<can> lol
<bobweaver> your shadow file is not save to give out
<can> my password has was deltaco'd anyway
<llutz_> sudo grep oldusername /etc/shadow
<theadmin> bobweaver: How so? Passwords are encrypted anyway
<can> guys. i'll change my password after i'm able to actually get in
<can> i have 0 sensitive information
<bobweaver> reverse to make in plain text crack with john theadmin
<pfifo> do what llutz_ said, thats the problematic line
<llutz_> theadmin: 640 root:root for /etc/shadow has a reason
<can> unless you want to steal my save data for battle for wesnoth
<bobweaver> theadmin:  like this /etc/shadow not Sam     Unshadow >> temp/hash.txt
<can> sorry, slight disconnect issue. police must have been untrunking from my line.
<bobweaver> theadmin:  once you unshadow use john like  john [OPTIONS] [PASSWORD-FILES]
<bobweaver> and that will crack password well one way of doing it.
<saju_m> have any linux command line tool available for manage user quota easily ???
<bobweaver> saju_m: what is user quota ?
<llutz_> saju_m: quotatool
<theadmin> bobweaver: Limit of how much data user can store in her $HOME
<theadmin> bobweaver: Or his, whateverf
<bobweaver> theadmin: Thanks
<bobweaver> cool
<can> sorry about that
<can> as soon as i entered the command for my shadow file, there was a catastrophic network failure
<can> *cough* police van outside *cough cough*
<bobweaver> can:  you are making me rotf
<can> so
<can> what was the consensus?
<can> in a good way maybe?
<bobweaver> can:  yes
<can> hurray >_>
<pfifo> can lets stay on topic, pastebin the line from your shadow file, and if there is an encrypted password in the second field change a few chars to be safe
<can> mk
<bobweaver> can: you lost password ?
<pfifo> bobweaver, no he borked his /etc/shadow
<pfifo> manually
<bobweaver> ohh Oo ouch
<MonkeyDust> i don't get the syntax of the john comamand
<schnuffle> why not rebuild the shadow from /etc/password
<MonkeyDust> command*
<can> see sidebar, pfifo
<llutz_> MonkeyDust: http://www.openwall.com/john/doc/
<gizmobay> I want to assign a key a bash command to turn on my tv screen. This command will be echo. Hotkeys is the best way to go?
<can> gerald is busted
<can> me is new
<pfifo> can, change it to gerald::15324:0:99999:7:::
<can> guestss 1U through PL are attempts to fix this mess
<can> i'm  having network d/c r/c issues. am i connected right now?
<oddie_> is there a way to resize the left menu bar in gnome 3?
<can> THeere we go
<can> ok
<can> how do i edit it?
<can> gksudo gedit etc etc?
<pfifo> can, yeah thats fin
<pfifo> sweet, free cigarettes
<induz> why after a while my ubuntu screen crackles...I have 1Gb PentiumIV in my system
<almoxarife> oddie_: no, don't think so
<Gentoo64> induz, the screen or the sound?
<skypent> hey ubuntu helper bros, i love you
<can> bear with me. network is still siezing up periodically
<oddie_> almoxarife: thx....
<almoxarife> oddie_: it does disappear don't it?
<induz> screen[ desktop]
<can> ok, when i gksudo gedit /etc/shadow, it returns GtK-WARNING: unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<induz> Gnome
<oddie_> almoxarife: yeah but its large...
<Gentoo64> can, thats normal
<Gentoo64> does it open?
<pfifo> can use sudo nano /etc/shadow if all else fails
<can> no, let me close some windows and try again
<MonkeyDust> oddie_  it's some option in ccsm
<can> i dont see an open gedit anywhere tho
<zedr> pfifo: nano is really the last resort
<Gentoo64> can, you just typed it. gksudo gedit
<Gentoo64> zedr, the cli editors are better
<pfifo> zedr, I doubt he knows emacs
<zedr> Gentoo64: I use ed, visual editors are for wimps
<can> nano made my heart rate rise. like. forbidden zone stuff
<can> k. i had to close the home folder
<zedr> Gentoo64: when I'm not using cat - >
<almoxarife> oddie_: you have compiz?
<Gentoo64> zedr, i thought you meant a last resort to gui
<oddie_> MonkeyDust: I'll check it out thx
<jonte> Hi. My empathy chat client is visually broken. I think some configuration file has been corrupted. Can I reset all empathy related config entries? I want to do something like what you did in ye olden days with rm ~/.application_config/
<llutz_> editor-discussion goes to #mineislonger pls
<Gentoo64> this is related
<Gentoo64> to his problem
<llutz_> Gentoo64:  14:18 < zedr> Gentoo64: I use ed, visual editors are for wimps     not at all
<oddie_> almoxarife: compiz is installed
<Gentoo64> ok well that werent me lol
<can> all done
<can> so, now gerald's password is just to press enter?
<Gentoo64> jonte, look in .config
<pfifo> cat switch to alt-ctrl-f1 and try to login with no password
<IsUp> hello, im ruınning 11.04 (natty), my server says on login, "New release 'oneiric' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it." should i do upgrade on SSH session?
<Gentoo64> if empathy is there delete it
<pfifo> can, see above
<jonte> Gentoo64, Cheers
<llutz_> can: that will break use of sudo for gerald
<can> fair enough. i can root adduser gerald sudo later right?
<llutz_> can: no, needs a password for gerald
<almoxarife> oddie_: are you sure you are talking about gnome-shell and not unity? that left bar on unity can not go away, on gnome-shell it disappears
<can> passwd gerald...?
<can> anywho brb.
<zedr> gerald needs a girlfriend, not a password
<jonte> Gentoo64, more ideas? Nothing interesting there, only window geometry settings. All credentials and so forth must be stored somewhere?
<deej1976> !ccsm | oddie_:
<ubottu> oddie_:: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Gentoo64> jonte, im not sure then
<can> i'll probably have to restart due to ctrl alt f7 bugs
<jonte> Gentoo64, Alright, I appreciate the help anyhow
<pfifo> can, well if you can login, run 'passwd' and set a password, before having to reboot
<Gentoo64> ok sorry
<oddie_> Thanks all, im on it
<d3ngar> pfifo: it turns out the problem was with the JRE
<d3ngar> I uninstalled open~ and installed the Sun stuff. It works now
<enbake> hello everyone i have eclipse which crashes due to JRE is that a bug
<d3ngar> enbake:
<schnuffle> enbake: don't you need a JDK?
<d3ngar> enbake: I just had a problem with the JRE
<pfifo> d3ngar, ahh, yeah openjdk is crap
<schnuffle> enbake: and make sure you use the oracle JDK
<enbake> d3ngar:i have jdk
<d3ngar> enbake: you need both JDK and JRE. JDK comes with a JRE
<d3ngar> Which one are you using?
<me> er
<me> i cant switch my nickname
<me> but me is can
<me> and i am can
<can> derp
<WanderingEnder> If I wish to switch from xubuntu to lubuntu, is it a simple matter of sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, or should I grab an ISO and reformat?
<can> now i am can
<can> soooo
<can> gerald's password was removed.
<enbake> d3ngar:i have many versions of jre
<llutz_> WanderingEnder: just install lubuntu-desktop and switch session at login
<can> but i've got an idea. as to why gerald is locked out
<can> and ctrl alt f7 fails
<d3ngar> enbake: that's awesome - I had the same
<pfifo> can, were you able to set a password with 'passwd'
<enbake> d3ngar:currently openjdk-7 is default
<WanderingEnder> llutz_: that's what I thought, wanted to make sure.
<can> yes, i did do that
<can> but it didn't fix anything
<can> so i re re restarted, and re re removed the password, in case we need to look at /gerald later
<d3ngar> enbake: I unisntalled them all and re-installed the Sun version
<can> the last time i was on gerald
<d3ngar> That solved the particular issue I had, but I don't know what yours is
<can> i was playing starcraft.
<d3ngar> Eclipse is just not starting?
<can> the monitor went to sleep when i left it up for too long
<enbake> <d3ngar> no it starts but crashes soon
<can> and the password, i did not know. so i had to hard-shutdown my computer with starcraft running
<d3ngar> Could be an issue with openjdk~
<WanderingEnder> is there a way to get a list of xubuntu-desktop packages in the metapackage so I can remove them? Is that even needed?
<schnuffle> enbake: if you have more than one JDK installed set JAVA_HOME,e.g: JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java eclipse
<can> i think when starcraft was sinking, it tore down the gerald around it.
<d3ngar> there should be log files for Eclipse
<enbake> d3ngar:sometimes it runs perfectly
<llutz_> WanderingEnder: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop
<pfifo> can, no thats not is
<can> Lol
<d3ngar> Let me see if you need to start this in a debug mode....
<can> darn
<can> thought i was on to something
<enbake> schnuffle: set it inside a file ?
<can> i wish i'd tried ctrl alt f7 before this whole issue started so i'd know if it was related.
<schnuffle> enbake: no at the commandline
<pfifo> can, is the a `ls -la /home/gerald/.Xauthority` file?
<enbake> d3ngar:i have the error logs if u can see that..
<d3ngar> erm...
<schnuffle> enbake: if it solves your problem you can set it in your profile to make it permanent
<can> i dont get the question.
<can> there a*? lemme check
<d3ngar> Well, you can write a debug for eclipse: -debug FILENAME
<pfifo> can, run `ls -la /home/gerald/.Xauthority` see if it finds a file
<d3ngar> But I would try using a different jre and removing the ones you don't want or use
<d3ngar> enbake: best of luck
<enbake> schnuffle: would it be nt the same as setting it through update-alternatives
<can> the bollocks... it says ls: cannot access /home........ : permission denied
<enbake> d3ngar : thanks lemme run debug and remove all extra versions
<can> 2 seconds.
<can> brb
<schnuffle> enbake: Not really, because update-alternatives only sets java, You would have to do it for javac ....... as well
<pfifo> can, run `sudo ls -la /home` pastebin the output
<enbake> schnuffle: i'll jus check out and be back
<d3ngar> schnuffle: why have multiple JREs anyways? Unless you have a need to test them or use them for different things, but if one is causing you issues
<d3ngar> ...
<enbake> schnuffle: thanks fr the help
<alihammad> how can i install color schemes on sublime text 2 running on ubuntu 11.10
<d3ngar> As I said, I had a bug with my Openjdk just now
<XxXxxX> http:// 41.110.235.117/
<schnuffle> d3ngar: I have a need to use 1.4, 1.5 and 1.6 otherwise you're right there's no real reason
<d3ngar> I installed Sun's verions
<can> i dont know if you're reading me, all has gone black. resetting. fffff--ing ctrlaltf7
<XxXxxX> 41.110.235.117
<XxXxxX> 41.110.235.117
<Guest36907> ping youguys.areyoureadingme
<pfifo> Guest36907, yes
<XxXxxX> 41.110.235.117
<conntrack> G'day
<can> the rumors of my connectivity are greatly exaggerated.
<pfifo> can, run `sudo ls -la /home` pastebin the output
<can> wonderful
<can> im back
<can> ok.
<can> nooothing worked :/
<can> ctrl alt f1 login with gerald: no password needed
<can> login screen login with gerald: password incorrect
<pfifo> can, you set a password with 'passwd' correct? it appears that you didnt
<can> aaand it appears i've been knocked offline again . typical. someone teach me how to hack so i can delete *.* these fcking pigs.
<schnuffle> can: you don't need to hack you need to lern how to use your system
<can> seemingly, keeping ping running in terminal is helping me stay online
<can> let's agree to disagree.
<can> sorry. getting a little ornery, i've been at this password issue since 480 minutes ago
<enbake> schnuffle: still crashes..
<schnuffle> enbake: Which version of Eclipse, any speciall plugins?
<SunTsu> can: hacking is easy, just take an axe and go deep into the woods
<enbake> JRE version: 6.0_23-b23
<enbake> # Java VM: OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (20.0-b11 mixed mode linux-amd64 compressed oops)
<enbake> # Derivative: IcedTea6 1.11pre
<enbake> # Distribution: Ubuntu 11.10, package 6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10
<enbake> # Problematic frame:
<enbake> # V  [libjvm.so+0x46d6a0]  PhaseChaitin::build_ifg_physical(ResourceArea*)+0x370
<FloodBot1> enbake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<can> suntsu: that would solve my problem in the most delightful and refreshing way. good suggestion
<tata> how can redifine gnu grub, I wont only linux and win choice?
<enbake> sorry pasted the error of eclipse like this
<schnuffle> enbake: switch to oracle JDK and try again
<enbake> i did..
<enbake> export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/"
<schnuffle> enbake: But your're still using openjdk from what you postet
<pfifo> tata, for that you would need to make your own grub.cfg, bypassing ubuntus setup
<enbake> i wrote this in the /etc/profile
<llutz_> tata: read grub2-documentation and create your own /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<enbake> and then signed out and signed back in
<enbake> also checked the java alternatives command
<schnuffle> enbake: okay open a terminal: env | grep JAVA and check if it's really defined in your environemet
<enbake> returns JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/
<schnuffle> hm
<tata> ok
<can> network issues, network issues
<enbake> schnuffle: any ideas ?
<tonysan> Can I constraint ssh/sftp user to his home directory?
<shaye> i just put mint 12 on my inspiron 1501 and loaded the brodcom driver for wireless, rebooted but do not see a wireles option?
<pfifo> tonysan, you can with ftp, but not ssh
<llutz_> !mint | shaye
<ubottu> shaye: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<schnuffle> enbake: can you check the eclispe.ini to see if there's any thing defined?
<schnuffle> enbake: http://wiki.eclipse.org/Eclipse.ini
<enbake> schnuffle: found it at /etc/eclipse.ini
<enbake> schnuffle: no lines pertaining to jvm
<schnuffle> enbake: then try to set it there, the link I provided has a example for Linux
<llutz_> tonysan: read about ChrootDirectory  (man sshd_config)
<inashdeen> hi, i need help. my internal mic is working with ubuntu, but my headset mic doesnt. the mic is fine, tested on windows. configured on alsa mixer, but failed to make any differences
<enbake> schnuffle: which path would this be ?
<ucenik05> hi
<kesthe> nokia pc suite  para ubuntu tem ?
<schnuffle> enbake: should be usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/bin/java
<ucenik05> hii
<ucenik06> :D
<ucenik05> hhhhhhhaahahahha
<ucenik05> :D:D:D
<ucenik06> haha
<ucenik05> D:D:
<ucenik06> awesome
<ucenik05> ccccc
<llutz_> ucenik05: stop that
<ucenik05> koj e kuti nas
<ucenik05> :D:D
<FloodBot1> ucenik05: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik05> haahhaa
<Phr3d13> !esp
<ucenik06> koj sa uvacave
<pfifo> inashdeen, make sure the app your using is setup to use the correct mic
<ucenik06> ubacave
<llutz_> !ops | ucenik05 still spamming
<ubottu> ucenik05 still spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<inashdeen> pfifo : tested on skype, sound recorder, ekiga and linphone. all produce similar problem
<enbake> schnuffle: ok..thanks..will check and be back
<pfifo> inashdeen, is this a USB headset?
<inashdeen> pfifo : no, normal jack
<pfifo> is it listed in alsamixer?
<kpok>  /join #help
<enbake> schnuffle: doesnt even start now
<enbake> schnuffle: gives error at startup
<ucenik05> nez ka da napraam
<schnuffle> pastebin the error. How do you start eclipse? Through menu or console. I would start it in the console
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<inashdeen> BluesKaj : hi
<bmh> Hello all, anyone can give the freeware for discovery the data from formated disk in ubuntu?
<llutz_> !info testdisk | bmh photorec from this package
<ubottu> bmh photorec from this package: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<bmh> thanks
<iceroot> bmh: if the partition was fully formated you cant recover the data
<enbake> schnuffle: started it through console had the vm line wrone..corrected and it has started now
<schnuffle> enbake: :) so lets hope it doesn't crash anymore
<enbake> schnuffle: ya hope so..as a precautionary measure have removed all other jvms..
<bjackman> can anyone suggest why I can't associate and ESSID to my wireless card using iwconfig?
<enbake> schnuffle: thanks for the help man..my boss would have kicked my butt..
<inashdeen> pfifo : oh well for some very very odd reason, it worked now.i do realise though it will only work IF the earphone is intact
<Boreeas> My System Monitor tells me I'm using 2.2 GB of RAM, but if I sum the processes in the processes tab, I only get 1.7 GB. Where does the last 0.5 GB come from?
<inashdeen> anyone knows what is the WOIED for cairo egypt?
<enbake> schnuffle: i fought with him to install linux
<enbake> schnuffle: :)))
<iceroot> Boreeas: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<xuser1> hi
<schnuffle> enbake: so he would have kicked you failing, he should give you more money because of your success :)
<xuser1> how can i install gnomebaker in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bmh> Oops, I have got the problem as follow: When I tried to connect my external disk to the Xbox, the Xbox automatic destroy my 500GB disk, than created  and formated a new partition. I need to recovery my photos. Can you tell me how to do it in Ubuntu?
<xuser1> i cant find it in software soucres
<mode|lemot> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<iceroot> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> Package gnomebaker does not exist in oneiric
<iceroot> xuser1: hm strange, i found it in the repos for 12.04
<xuser1> it does not exists in ubu 11.10
<enbake> schnuffle: lol..its my first month on my first job..nt expecting a salary and u talkin bout a raise
<llutz_> !info gnomebaker  maverick
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 990 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<Boreeas> iceroot: free -m tells me that there are 2.2 GB in use, too, though
<schnuffle> enbake: Ooh your first job, then good luck. You will soon learn that business people and logic often doesn't fit together
<iceroot> Boreeas: the link will tell you exactly what that means#
<iceroot> Boreeas: what you mean with used is the second line of free -m and the first entry there
<Boreeas> iceroot: +/- buffers tells me the actual free memory, including buffered, but availlable-for-use memory, no?
<iceroot> Boreeas: read the link
<schnuffle> enbake: and one thing I have to correct me. Eclipse doesn't consult JAVA_HOME
<iceroot> Boreeas: but yes that is correct
<enbake> schnuffle: ok..btw can u tell me if installing zram is a good idea?
<schnuffle> enbake: No idea what zram is
<incorrect> is there a version of vinagre that isn't so devoid of options that you can set the remote screen resolution?
<Boreeas> "-/+ buffers/cache:       2239        706" <- 2.2 GB _without_ buffer.
<incorrect> why cripple the screen resolution? is it too difficult for someone to set?
<Boreeas> 2.6 including buffers
<iceroot> Boreeas: again, please read the link, everything explained there
<enbake> schnuffle: ok..if interested u can check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZRam
<ManDay> Does Ubuntu have a DEVELOPER channel?
<ManDay> (Where the UBN developers hang out)
<iceroot> ManDay: #ubuntu-devel
<iceroot> !alis | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ManDay> Thank you
<schnuffle> enbake: Ahh, if it does its job I can definetly recommend it. We did it by hand for a project using a RAM only partition and that seepds up build a lot
<rubyplusplus> Is there a way to see access messages that are asking for a response in Unity?
<enbake> schnuffle: right..will jus install and test it at "home" pc..not on this..:)
<oles> hi
<incorrect> maybe i am being too cool to want to set the remote screen resolution in my rdp client
<rubyplusplus> IE when Empathy tells me that someone wants me to approve them?
<schnuffle> enbake: virtualization is cheap. For everythin I need to test I setup VMs
<Boreeas> iceroot: I did read it. The way I understood it: Ubuntu buffers some RAM (in my case about 400 MB). The second row of free -m tells me how much memory the programs /actually/ use, exluding buffers. That comes out to 2.2 GB for me, but the System Monitor tells me it's 1.7. So, there must be 500 MB somewhere that are neither buffered nor used nor free.
<subichan> please, quick question: after installation i saw chinese as listed in my language support window but not checked in the installed language support window (!), so in order to remove it i though "let's install chinese support from the installed language support list and then remove it, and mybe it'll just go away from the main language support window as well". Well, as a result, as I did install the chinese's, now i got three more ite
<ManDay> I've got a question for you though: Is it possible to strip the current 11.10 release off most of its features to make a "Minimal Ubuntu 11.10" in that it only offers the fundamental libraries which most (propriatary) software assumes but no actual software on itsself, such as OpenOffice, rhythmbox, etc?
<subichan> how do i remove them?
<bazhang> !minimal | ManDay better to start here and build up
<ubottu> ManDay better to start here and build up: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<enbake> schnuffle: well i kept that in mind when i installed 8gig ram on my pc
<incorrect> does no one here care that you can't set the vinagre remote desktop screen resolution?
<pfifo> !info debootstrap | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.37 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 272 kB
<iceroot> Boreeas: i dont use the gui so i dont know i just use top and free
<schnuffle> enbake: Fine, my recommendation is: OpenVZ for Linux VMs and KVM for the rest and linux VMs you need special kernels
<ManDay> bazhang: Well, either way - I remember problems with being "selecting" in ubuntu, since the dependencies are somewhat tangled up.
<ManDay> pfifo: Hm, I'm not quite sure I understand. How is a "basic debian system" "part of ubuntu repositories"?
<pfifo> ManDay, ubuntu is debain
<zedr> son of debian
<llutz_> based on
<ManDay> pfifo: ^
<ManDay> pfifo: and even then: so what?
<llutz_> ManDay: but debootstrap can install ubuntu-systems too
<ManDay> pfifo: Would you be so kind make an example of how you think I should use dbootstrap and what it actually does?
<pfifo> ManDay, well if your wanting a minimal system, the minimal cd or debootstral is the way to go
<ManDay> So it's actually a program which installs a minimal system onto some target of sorts
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot ManDay
<schnuffle> ManDay: http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<oles> It seem to be a  bug, after every 2nd reboot my unity panel does not appear in full screen app mode when i move mouse cursor to the left side
<pfifo> ManDay, this has much info about the process https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<ManDay> So what I said was correct, right?
<schnuffle> ManDay: Yes
<ManDay> Thank you. That name misled me into thinking it would remove ("de") bootstrapping components from an existing system.
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llutz_> ManDay: DEB(ian)ootstrap
<schnuffle> ManDay: If you really want to know the details LFS is a nice experience: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<ManDay> llutz_: I realized now
<zedr> ManDay: also, Gentoo
<ManDay> zedr: That's what I'm on.
<Krenair> How do I go about install OpenJDK 7 on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Krenair> I'd like to replace Sun's JVM with it
<subichan> i'll ask the same question in another way: how do i uninstall languages from language support?
<ManDay> llutz_: I also spend a year reading git reflog as   "re-flog"
<subichan> even manually would do
<ManDay> Wondering what that could mean....
<llutz_> ManDay: :D
<xangua> Krenair: upgrade to oneiric¿
<xangua> subichan: you can use synaptic instead
<Krenair> xangua, no?
<Krenair> I want to install OpenJDK 7, not upgrade my OS
<schnuffle> Krenair: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<subichan> xangua: wouldn't know what to look for!
<bjackman> could anyone suggest why I can't associate an ESSID with my wireless card using iwconfig?
<schnuffle> oops its german
<Boreeas> How can I quit a screen without terminating it?
<Krenair> schnuffle, danke
<inashdeen> hi, where can i chat on ekiga with real people. wanna test my ekiga
<schnuffle> Krenair: fine I hit a german :)
<Krenair> no, I'm english
<No> Como faço para entrar chat brasileiro?
<Krenair> I know a tiny bit of german
<bazhang> !pt | no
<ubottu> no: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kkt49> hi
<No> Como faço para entrar no chat brasileiro?
<ManDay> How is debootstrap any different from just extracting a pre-made Archive (s.a. gentoo's stage3) into that directory?
<pfifo> ManDay, thats almost what it does, it just downloads it for you
<Guest25916> COMO FAÇO PARA ENTRAR NO CHAT BRASILEIRO/
<Guest25916> ?
<Guest25916> POR FAVOR, ME RESPONDAM
<schnuffle> Krenair: Here's a thread about OpenJDK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701131
<FloodBot1> Guest25916: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Your_Dog> amen
<Guest25916> EM
<rubyplusplus> Seems like viewing these types of alert messages should be simpler than it seem sto be.
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-br Guest25916
<ManDay> !brasilian | Guest25916
<Guest25916> tank you
<ManDay> well, perhaps not
<xangua> and no caps next time please Guest25916
<Krenair> schnuffle, hm, I can't add ppa:dlecan/openjdk :/
<Krenair> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~dlecan/+archive/openjdk
<schnuffle> Krenair: What version of ubuntu are you running LTS 10.04?
<Krenair> 11.04
<incorrect> oh how funny, by crippling the vinagre client the help documents tell you that you can do things, but then the functions are missing
<bazhang> Krenair, with what command, what version of ubuntu
<schnuffle> hmm
<bazhang> !addppa | Krenair
<ubottu> Krenair: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Krenair> bazhang, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dlecan/openjdk
<alejandro> alguien de colombia
<bazhang> Krenair, whats the error
<Krenair> <Krenair> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~dlecan/+archive/openjdk
<ManDay> To be clear about this: Ubuntu is just Debian with different repositories? So using debootstrap I set up a debian system and point aptitude to the canonical repos. Correct?
<schnuffle> ubuntu Krenair: https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
<xangua> ManDay: no, you Do Not mix repositories
<ManDay> xangua: =
<box> hello
<ManDay> ?
<ManDay> xangua: I did not say mix. I meant replace the debian reps to which debian defaults with ubuntu reps.
<schnuffle> ManDay: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/01/debootstrap-minimal-debian-ubuntu-installation/
<xangua> ManDay: that is mixing repositories.....
<bazhang> ManDay, nope dont do that
<Krenair> http://pastebin.com/9QYUtLeS Tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk && sudo apt-get update
<pfifo> ManDay, ubuntu's debootstrap is tuned to use ubuntus repos and packages (it could install debain if you wanted to though)
<ManDay> pfifo: So how does that fit? I've just been told I would *not mix* repositories.
<bazhang> ppa:dlecan/dlecan   <--- Krenair try that instead
<Rosha> hey guys ! when I want install digikam/virtualbox/vlc/kaffeine or something like these i have too many packages for installing ! but in debian these pkgs installed with maximmum 20 mb ....
<pfifo> ManDay, well you wouldnt be mixing, you would either debootstrap an ubuntu system OR debootstrap a debain system
<ManDay> pfifo: Oh, debootstrap downloads an UBUNTU system!
<pfifo> yeah
<ManDay> Do you happen to know where I can find that tarball which debootstrap downloads for extraction of an ubuntu base system?!
<ManDay> "Ubuntu Stage3" sounds good :)
<pfifo> ManDay, its not a tarball it downloads like 50 deb files
<ManDay> Stag4, rather
<ManDay> pfifo: Hm, I see.
<schnuffle> Krenair: strange it works for me: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:openjdk/ppa
<ManDay> I'm asking because I don't have an ubuntu Host system
<pfifo> ManDay, but you can find the deb's in the archive (forget the URL though)
<Krenair> Now I'm trying to figure out how to remove this bad repo I added >_>
<incorrect> does anyone know how to get back to a 1*4 layout for my virtual desktops? i found the 2*2 irritating
<pfifo> ManDay, then start with the minimal install cd insted
<chroot> hi, i am configuring samba in ubuntu, i want to login samba with passwd everytime in windows, how?
<ManDay> hm, I guess installing those debs manually (doing what debootstrap does for me) isn't all that foolproof though...+
<pfifo> ManDay, you NEED dpkg to install a deb, you cant just extract
<alishah> does anyone uses Sublime Text 2 for ubuntu? i wanna know which folder to  install color schemes to
<schnuffle> Krenair: Could be due to amd64 platform, but I see it is supported. To delete it just go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d and delete the repo file
<sgs2usr> Which grub file do I use to edit?
<ManDay> pfifo: Minimal CD is kind of the same problem. The minmal CD is just an installer - It's even more difficult to turn that into a customized liveCD. I guess the easiest thing to do for a non-ubuntu host system is still using the normal LiveCD image and strip it off all its packages, don't you think?
<ManDay> (latter i can do in a chroot)
<ManDay> or do you suggest that also works with the minimal cd?
<ManDay> (I don't think so)
<schnuffle> sgs2usr: /etc/default/grub? maybe
<pfifo> ManDay, no, i would boot a normal livecd and then download debootstrap into the live enviroment, once your chroot is ready to go, you can chroot from gentoo
<sgs2usr> That's auto generated rite?
<schnuffle> sgs2usr: no that the file which will generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ManDay> pfifo: Sounds like a plan
<Krenair> Okay, so
<sgs2usr> Ahhhhh.....got it! Thanks
<Krenair> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:openjdk/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<Krenair> Then I should be able to install OpenJDK 7?
<AaronCampbell> I went to install tweetdeck, and it looks like they're doing away with their Air app in favor of a desktop version for Mac and Windows.  Does anyone have any suggestions on a twitter app that handles multiple accounts well and most importantly is linux-friendly?
<schnuffle> Krenair: Yep
<ManDay> pfifo: Will casper just work out of the box?
<pfifo> ManDay, yes and no
<ManDay> Or does it require special taking care of to set it up in the manner it works on the (persistent) livecd
<Krenair> http://pastebin.com/v3feqMy3 :(
<ManDay> pfifo: "Yes and no"?
<sgs2usr> okay.found it.do I need to issue grub update?
<pfifo> ManDay, as long as you are actully running it from a readonly media it works out of the box, but if detects that its a RW media it will skip its scripts
 * rar = DolGuldur = Joska = Rarillo = SocialMedia = EC-ASP = Buscamina = MEGA- = SPEDRO = chenon = [DieSeL]
<ManDay> pfifo: So if I install the image on an USB stick it will NOT work as it works with the liveCD because casper will not behave as it does when I install the vanilla LiveCD image onto usb?
<schnuffle> Krenair: the package is called openjdk-7-jdk or openjdk-7-jre
<Krenair> No packages found matching openjdk-7*.
<oCean> rar: why would you post that here? Please stay on topic
<rar> sorry, it was an /ame
<oCean> rar: yeah, don't use that here
<schnuffle> Krenair: I just added the repo to test it, searching for openjdk gave me both versions 6 and 7
<rar> ok oCean, thanks for adverting
<pfifo> ManDay, no, casper will activate in that case, if you install casper onto an installed system, youll have to tweak it to get the desired effect
<Krenair> schnuffle, it does look like openjdk didn't release anything for natty apart from icedtea-web
<ManDay> pfifo: Casper is already part of the canonical initrd, no?
<ManDay> It must be, I customized the livecd, updated the kernel and replaced the liveCD's initrd with that of the kernel, and casper still works.
<schnuffle> Krenair: Aaah, I forgot that i'm on 11.10 which has the packages
<pfifo> ManDay, no, not by default, you have to specifaccly install casper and rebuild the initrd
<Krenair> schnuffle, so 11.04 users aren't allowed to install openjdk7 from the repos?
<ManDay> I'm trying to understand how casper bootstraps and knows whether it sits on an usb stick or on a HD. Latter can obviously not be the criterion since HDD and usb stick are equivalent. It must have somethign to do with detecting that there is a squashfs arround
<ManDay> pfifo: How come it works with the initrd of the canonical kernel, then?
<pfifo> ManDay, you dont need to have casper in the initrd, the scripts are still run by upstart, just you can get somethings done earlier in the boot process
<pfifo> ManDay, but if you were doing a netboot youd need casper in initrd
<ManDay> pfifo: "The scripts"? Someone has to mount the squashfs 'n all that, no? How come the canonical upstart already does that?!
<schnuffle> Krenair: I seems like dlecan which did a backport to natty moved along to oneiric
<ManDay> I thought THAT was the very job of casper.
<Krenair> Is it possible to get the oneiric package working on natty?
<pfifo> ManDay, your probably best just looking at the scripts yourself :)
<schnuffle> Krenair: It should be as it has been done already, but could be some work
<ManDay> pfifo: Okay. I just want to make sure I don't go all the way of installing into a chroot from a minimal CD, squashing that chroot and setting it up on an usb stick - only to eventually find out that I need to complicatedly configure casper in both the chroot and the initrd, which I would also have to assemble manually...
<ManDay> (as opposed to building down the livecd which already has a working casper-setup by stripping it off its packages)
<wh1zz0> Hi guys, I know that usng samba I can connect to my ubuntu shared folder, but what I want to know is, what if I do not have a server running on my ubuntu machine? Can I still access from windows running the \ip command from win?
<Krenair> schnuffle, I've added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openjdk/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main" to the software sources, but apt-get update fails :/
<pfifo> ManDay, install casper in the chroot and your all set, it automatically rebulds the initramfs during installation and will run what it needs to run for what ever type of boot you perform
<wh1zz0> Secondly, how do I access windows from ubuntu machine?
<Krenair> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/openjdk/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<iceroot> Krenair: why a ppa for openjdk?
<chris_> my name
<schnuffle> iceroot: he wants to have v7
<Krenair> iceroot, what?
<ManDay> pfifo: If that's true, then it explains why my initrd from the updated kernel works. Casper must have messed with it torugh some post-installation hook of sorts
<iceroot> Krenair: what is not clear about my message?
<Krenair> iceroot: You're asking 'why a ppa for openjdk?'
<oCean> Buscamina: stop cycling through your nicks please, we've warned you about the nickspam before
<Krenair> What is clear about your message?
<pfifo> ManDay, well if you had casper installed and then updated the kernel, the kernel installation rebuilds the initramfs too
<schnuffle> Krenair: I told him the answer already
<Buscamina> oCean nickspam (?) (?) (?)
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<ManDay> pfifo: I was under the impression the initrd would be  shipped with each kernel as-is in tarball format
<oCean> !nickspam > Buscamina
<ubottu> Buscamina, please see my private message
<AdvoWork> on an ubuntu client, its having wireless issues. its connected to wireless and working well, but it wont connect to any others. It lists them, but when you click on them to connect to it, it cycles as if its trying to, but wont, and then re-asks for the password(which is correct) any ideas please?
<iceroot> schnuffle: v7 is in the repos
<pfifo> ManDay, no, there is a program to build initramfs for your system
<iceroot> Krenair: you are using a ppa for installing openjdk, but why? openjdk is in the normal ubuntu-repos
<schnuffle> iceroot: for 11.04? I don't think so
<iceroot> schnuffle: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openjdk/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  says 11.10
<Krenair> iceroot: 11.10 is not 11.04
<Krenair> iceroot: I can't find any working openjdk package, especially not in the normal ubuntu-repos
<iceroot> Krenair: oneiric ? 11.10
<ManDay> pfifo: I see. Thank you. I'm lucky that someone like you were arround. You don't always find people who know so much about the fundamentals here ;)
<Amdpc> Hi...is there any sms sending (via internet) application available ?
<Krenair> iceroot: no, natty. 11.04
<PrototypeX29A> since my last dist-upgrade to 10.11 i cannot login anymore. During login it says "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode."  Maybe it is linked to the old kernel version i am using, because with newer kernels I'll get a blank screen
<iceroot> Krenair: but the ppa is pointing to 11.10
<Krenair> iceroot: I am aware of this.
<Krenair> It's deliberate.
<iceroot> !backports | Krenair
<ubottu> Krenair: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Krenair> Someone decided that there'd be openjdk7 for 11.10 but not 11.04, I'm trying to get it to install anyway
<iceroot> Krenair: have a look there should be better then a ppa
<html> Netinstall Image  ,  whats this mean?
<iceroot> Krenair: hm does not seem that there is v7 in the backports
<iceroot> Krenair: what is not working with openjdk v6?
<slugzzz> Okay... so, I want to make a usb livedisk of the latest debian build... but, of course, the livedisk creator bundled with ubuntu does not support non-ubuntu OS's... can someone give me a suggestion of what to use?
<iceroot> slugzzz: #debian
<Krenair> iceroot: What? I haven't tried openjdk6
<slugzzz> iceroot ... I'm using Ubuntu to make the live disk.
<iceroot> Krenair: and why you need then v7 instead of v6?
<Krenair> I'm on sun's JDK 6 at the moment, want to update to openjdk7
<iceroot> slugzzz: dd should work
<Krenair> Because v7 is the latest, v6 is not
<iceroot> Krenair: latest != best
<slugzzz> icdroot dd?
<iceroot> slugzzz: dd the iso to the stick
<iceroot> Krenair: i would suggest to just use openjdk v6
<Krenair> iceroot: I honestly don't care about which release you think is the best.
<iceroot> Krenair: then fight with your ppas
<slugzzz> iceroot, syntax? I've never dd'ed before.
<iceroot> slugzzz: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX  where sdX is your stick
<iceroot> slugzzz: should work with debian isos
<iceroot> slugzzz: be sure to use the correct /dev/sdX
<iceroot> Krenair: ubuntu 11.10 is the latest, why using 10.04
<iceroot> Krenair: or better, ubuntu 12.04 is even newer then 11.10
<rar> ok
<RaTTuS|BIG> also use conv=sync,noerror bs=1M
<Krenair> iceroot: Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't allow for the classic gnome 2 desktop.
<Krenair> iceroot: Ubuntu 12.04 hasn't been released yet.
<iceroot> [16:05]   iceroot | Krenair: latest != best
<Krenair> iceroot: Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't allow for the classic gnome 2 desktop.
<iceroot> Krenair: so why using v7? its even not stable
<Krenair> OpenJDK 7 isn't stable?
<iceroot> Krenair: if i am correct the stable java release from oracle and openjdk is v6
<iceroot> Krenair: ah as it seems openjdk 7 is the current release version which means something like stable
<iceroot> Krenair: so if you need specific things from v7 i would suggest to use that version but i bet you dont need v7 functions
<oalders> hi folks. i see that "service networking" does not have a restart option in natty -- just stop and start. what's the best way to restart after adding a new ip to /etc/network/interfaces?
<llutz_> oalders: sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<extor> I want to setup an ubuntu VPS with xvnc but there's no guides detailing it
<oalders> llutz_: thx.  :)
<compdoc> vnc and vps are two differnt things
<extor> I know they are
<compdoc> you have a server in the cloud?
<extor> I want to fix up an OpenVZ VPS running ubuntu with xvnc so I can run X remotely
<kinky> oalders: or use /etc/init.d/networking restart
<extor> yes I do
<compdoc> oh, X. I know nothing of that
<compdoc> I set up vnc a lot tho
<extor> X, KDE, Gnome whatever
<oalders> kinky: i'm seeing "Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop}"
<webnet> extor, are you talking about like running a remote desktop session to your vps?
<extor> webnet, absolutely yes
<extor> A detachable session
<webnet> extor, Ok. gotcha. firstly does your vps have a DE installed?
<kinky> oalders: if you're confident about it, you could edit the init-script manually to implement restart again
<extor> I already know about ssh -X user@host where I can run stuff like firefox etc
<extor> DE?
<webnet> Desktop environment
<pfifo> webnet, its easiet to just use X forwarding via ssh
<extor> No I don't think so but I could install that I guess
<pfifo> extor, my favorite program to run via ssh is xfce4-panel
<extor> pfifo, I want xcvnc not remote -X
<extor> I want detachable/resumable sessions
<oalders> kinky: great! i hadn't thought to look in there.  i see the option is deprecated, but still enabled.  :) appreciate the help
<webnet> pfifo, ok oyeah im not entirely sure how to do what he is asking. haha. i kind of assumed he need a DE on the server end. he doesnt?
<pfifo> webnet, for ssh no, for vnc yeah
<pfifo> extor, this is the docs you looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<kinky> oalders: no prob =)
<html> x86-64 CPU  wHATS THIS MEAN?
<compdoc> 64 bit
<compdoc> nice to have
<compdoc> most are these days
<MonkeyDust> yes
<webnet> html, it means you have a 64 bit mobo and processor
<X0Rc0re> http://tinychat.com/hacktheplanet
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<X0Rc0re> LOL
<X0Rc0re> oops
<html> like amd ?
<MonkeyDust> no, amd id the manufacturer
<MonkeyDust> s
<AaronCampbell> Is there a way to stick the launcher in unity to a different monitor?  Or possibly to the right side of a set of monitors?
<bindi> AaronCampbell: no :D
<bindi> better luck next release
<MonkeyDust> AaronCampbell  there's a PPA for myUnity, a config tool, maybe you can use that
<AaronCampbell> wow...really?  I assumed I was missing something obvious...there's no built-in way to move it?!?
<MonkeyDust> AaronCampbell  in 12.04
<webnet> god blees unity may it retire early and never rear its ugly unusable head again...
<html> webnet,  thanks
<AaronCampbell> My left monitor is WAY to the left and just used to keep an eye on IRC, etc.  My other 3 monitors are right in front of me.  It's a REAL pain havin it that far left
<webnet> AaronCampbell, yeah in IMO Unity is a worthless hunk of unusable un configurable piece of useless bloatware crap. i hate it
<webnet> html, np.
<AaronCampbell> MonkeyDust: how will it be done in 12.04?  Through myUnity?
<MonkeyDust> AaronCampbell  yes
<html> so what s  i686 mean?
<webnet> i686 is your processor type html
<bindi> html: have you tried googling?
<webnet> specifically the archetecture html
<MonkeyDust> AaronCampbell  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Features-Unity-Configuration-Tool-239928.shtml
<webnet> html, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=i686
<webnet> html, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=64+Bit
<RaTTuS|BIG> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<html> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07OEKw-YL8k&feature=g-all-c&context=G2ce8ae5FAAAAAAAAGAA                   fixing unity and other things
<YeeP> Anyone have any experience with virtualbox-ore that might be able to help?
<oCean> webnet: please don't use lmgtfy here
<webnet> oCean, why not?
<html> RaTTuS|BIG,  what?
<oCean> webnet: it's rude, and not acceptable here
<webnet> oCean, how is it rude?
<andygraybeal> people are so mean about their feelings towards unity.  it makes me sad.
<oCean> webnet: I'm not about to discuss our channel rules here, you're welcome to /join #ubuntu-ops
<MonkeyDust> YeeP  i use vbox
<YeeP> cool....
<MonkeyDust> ...
<YeeP> I have the latest version rolling. Trying to put ReactOS on there, no matter what I do, no luck
<llutz_> YeeP: #vbox
<YeeP> ReactOS people blaming it on "VT-X" of the new version
<MonkeyDust> YeeP  in vbox? is it a live cd?
<YeeP> nope, iso file
<MonkeyDust> live iso?
<MonkeyDust> or installer?
<YeeP> llutz_ have been there already, all they do is blame it on the new version of virtualbox
<YeeP> live iso
<Dreamscape> hey all how can i run both wifi (for internet) and wired (for vnc) in the same ubuntu box?
<llutz_> YeeP: nice, but how is your problem ubuntu-related?
<html> YeeP,   it that a version simular like windows? but its linux /byniry
<YeeP> llutz_: just looking for someone that has worked through similar issues. Not blaming any problems on ubuntu
<YeeP> it is similar to windows, no linux binaries
<llutz_> !ot | YeeP then this is the wrong channel for you
<ubottu> YeeP then this is the wrong channel for you: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> YeeP  #reactos Channel is open.
<html> YeeP,  i could met u there if u like?
<XOk3> hi. where do i put commands that should be executed immediately after startup?
<YeeP> html, I am way down with that. I am in no way blaming this on the OS
<YeeP> Just looking for similar ubuntu users that may have worked through this
<pfifo> XOk3, /etc/rc.local is the first standard place
<enigma2009> hi
<XOk3> pfifo: ty
<webnet> html, may i pm you?
<html> YeeP,  i just have some questions and ubuntu rules say if we want to talk we "Must " take it else where if not on topic
<mkjackson_mobile> hey folks, I gotta head to a friends house later today to see if they have maleware/viruses on their WindowsXP machine. There are mixed opinions online about what to do, thought I would ask you guys what you thought about linux based maleware/virus scanners (I'm running a persistent USB install)
<html> webnet,  sure
<none__> damn, my kitten died last night
<blind> yayyyy
<blind> thanks to lindsay!
<mkjackson_mobile> none__: :( sorry to hear it
<none__> does anyone have anything online to keep me busy for a bit
<html> mkjackson_mobile,   well yes
<html> mkjackson_mobile,  i know of a few
<mkjackson_mobile> html: what would you suggest? I was thinking of malewarebytes on wine and avast but I've never used any
<oCean> none__: this channel is for tech ubuntu support only, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<none__> sorry
<html> none__,  mmm you can help the linux community out?
<mkjackson_mobile> html: any suggestions?
<mkjackson_mobile> advice?
<webnet> mkjackson_mobile, um you can use avira antivir to scan, avast, bit defender(you will have to build that from sources) or you could use the linux stand by ClamAV with the gui (ClamTK IIRC)
<gem_> im new to ubuntu, like today, and smuxi - I want to connect to irc.domain.com - how do i do that please?
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ot | gem_
<ubottu> gem_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<webnet> you just did :) gem_
<pfifo> gem_, /server irc.doamin.net
<incorrect> does anyone know how to get back to a 1*4 layout for my virtual desktops?
<webnet> pm me. this sinty on topic gem_
<rajeshm> hai
<mkjackson_mobile> webnet: bit defender looks like it has the ticket, have you used it before? does it work as well as malewarebytes?
<html> mkjackson_mobile,  well im still here, just trying to get the links
<incorrect> am i the only one who wants a 1*4 virtual desktop layout?
<webnet> mkjackson_mobile, yeah i have. its pretty good. there is a windows version too btw.
<html> mkjackson_mobile,  do you have a flash drive(S)  and how big are they?
<compdoc> correct, incorrect
<webnet> mkjackson_mobile, I have tried using mbam in wine before, but it doesnt work. for some reasin as soon as you start a scxan the gui breaks and you are stuck in an infinite loop of error dialogs
<mkjackson_mobile> I'm running a persistent install with ubuntu 11.10, 32gb flash, 8GB root 10GB home, 8 GB windows accessible
<LiNuX`sup> I added a launcher to cairo dock and it dissapeared.... uninstalled, reinstalled and it won't open... folder does not exist in home directory (hidden files enabled) Help?
<freekiss> hello
<dev_> hello.. I am using Ubuntu 11.10 version, how can I change theme here ???
<glebaron> I have some questions about ubuntu hardware certification that I hope someone can answer.
<jpds> glebaron: Probably best to ask in #ubuntu-testing
<freekiss> what do you what to change
<glebaron> jpds, thank you.
<freekiss> what do you what to change
<dev_> i want to change theme
<SunTsu> dev_: _which_ theme?
<freekiss> what say ps aux?
<mintux> I got this Err http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main i386 Packages
<mintux>   401  Authorization Required
<e66> does anyone know of any partition editor that can resize extended partion?? I
<freekiss> gparted
<SunTsu> e66: (g|q)parted
<LiNuX`sup> e66 gparted I believe it's called
<e66> gparted, cant
<e66> I have just tested
<freekiss> yes
<freekiss> gparted is very easy to use
<incorrect> yay!! 1x4 desktop layout
<freekiss> it's include on ubuntu
<e66> freekiss: I know. I use at all time.
<OerHeks> e66 use gparted from a live cd, the disk must not be in use.
<freekiss> ok
<incorrect> i can't tell you how happy not having 2x2 makes me
<e66> OerHeks: I have used it from Live cd. 10.04 live cd
<e66> Its about resizign extended partition.
<webnet> dev_ are you using unity?
<webnet> or gnome3
<freekiss> webnet ==>yes
<freekiss> unity2
<webnet> freekiss, were you dev_ and changed ur nick?
<e66> First I free some space by resizing a logical volume. then I need to resize the extended partition. Its the whole partition that holds all the logical volumes. Then I need to add spare spaces to my primary partition. Thats the idea.
<freekiss> i'm to linuxtrack
<freekiss> ;)
<oCean> what?
<Joint> LoL
<Joint> ;)
<fschuindt1> guys
<Joint> yeah?
<webnet> freekiss, lemme check something really quick... anyone know if unity supports gtk themes?
<fschuindt1> I can't find how I start the compizconfig-settings-manager. I'm on xfce4 ubuntu 11.10
<webnet> it is a spin off of gnome so i suspect it might?
<reihu> fschuindt1, "ccsm"?
<freekiss> yes
<e66> why my usb stick is always readonly everytime I attach. It needs sudo to copy. how to fix it?
<resonantsky> hi :]
<freekiss> i work with many gtk
<oCean> !who | freekiss
<ubottu> freekiss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<freekiss> you can convert rpm to deb with alien
<fschuindt1> reihu: Oh, thanks man. Sorry about that.
<reihu> fschuindt1, you're welcome
<fschuindt1> :)
<oCean> freekiss: alien is not supported
<freekiss> oCean==>on ubuntu, no probleme with alien
<airtonix> freekiss: yet
<resonantsky> can anyone give me a hand with synaptic packet manager? it disappears logging 'std::out_of_range'
<oCean> freekiss: it might not be a problem in some cases, but it is NOT supported in our channels
<freekiss> ok
<resonantsky> sp, package manager
<pfifo> so I can install libc rpm with alien? im so trying this
<llutz_> e66: what filesystem on the stick?
<ikonia> pfifo: don't do that
<ikonia> pfifo: that is very very very very bad
<theadmin> pfifo: Woah now, libc is a CRITICAL system component, NEVER use alien with those
<e66> llutz_: /dev/sdd1 on /media/usb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime)
<ikonia> never use alien - full stop, core packages like libc/binutils etc, never ever consider it
<pfifo> this sgould go as good as that sidegrade to squeeze i tried
<ikonia> pfifo: don't do it
<airtonix> pfifo: it almost as bad as breaking the grammatical rule of using i before e even after c
<f46607> i have a problem, ive install compiz but when i enable it, window borders disappear... pl0x help.
<llutz_> e66: if you mount manually, use uid/gid/umast options
<reihu> f46607, start ccsm and enable window decorations
<n4cht> f46607; you need to enable window decorations in compizconfig-settings manager.
<e66> llutz_: No. It mounts automatically. I use Kubuntu. I jsut see the popup and select open with dolphin
<f46607> window decorations ar enabled.
<n4cht> reihu beat me to it.
<YeeP> ok, I have a real ubuntu question:  I would like to run a fresh install on my already setup dual boot system. It is running grub2, and I just want to replace the linux side without loosing everything.  Anyone know where I can learn more about this?
<f46607> same problem
<YeeP> just get a fresh 11.10 in there..
<resonantsky> YeeP: which version do you want to upgrade from?
<DemonWitch> i try to run wicd-curses and i get this error: http://dpaste.com/674277/ . how to fix it?
<n4cht> f46607; have you tried selecting compiz as your window manager with fusion icon? (typically, doing that is when you find out that window borders went bye-bye, but it doesn't hurt to check)
<html> mkjackson_mobile,   u there?
<Anomie21> Unity problem #25: http://i.imgur.com/stKfr.jpg
<mkjackson_mobile> html: yep
<mkjackson_mobile> sorry, workin on something else
<oCean> Anomie21: don't post that offtopic nonsense here
<YeeP> resonantsky: I was on 11.04, but there are many things installed I no longer use. Was thinking it might be nice to just have a clean 11.10 instal
<YeeP> or possibly wait for 12.04 and install it fresh
<Anomie21> oCean: How is that off-topic?
<YeeP> resonantsky: I am using 11.10 right now, so I dont really need to upgrade
<theadmin> !find netris
<ubottu> Found: netris
<spider> is anyone else experiencing the update manager opening by itself instead of using an icon in the tray?
<theadmin> ubottu: Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rar> !Help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<resonantsky> Yeep ok, you should have no problems with it then...
<walid> hello!
<resonantsky> i just proved its possible run an upgrade install from 10.04 and have it work... :)
<walid> what is the command to open the explorer/finder?
<theadmin> walid: nautilus
<walid> theadmin: ty!
<oCean> Anomie21: this is for tech support questions only. If you have a question, describe the issue detailed in single line. If you came to rant or joke, go somewhere else
<n4cht> YeeP; i finally did a logical partition setup myself last night with a clean install of 11.10 so i could have a /home partition without being limited by the 4 partition total, and i gotta say, a fresh install is very very nice.  :)
<spider> anyone using gnome-fallback?
<MonkeyDust> resonantsky  share the procedure with us, for future reference
<compdoc> I am on a server
<compdoc> with vnc
<YeeP> n4cht: I would agree with that statement. I am not sure if that is an old windows user thought process, but I believe it
<walid> nautilus installed and running
<walid> thanks!
<spider> compdoc, gnome-fallback on server?
<n4cht> just a head's up for everyone: #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place to discuss stuff that doesn't fall under the strict banner of 'support'.  :)
<compdoc> yeah
<compdoc> well, its Ubuntu Desktop, running as a server
<pfifo> ikonia, theadmin ok i installed glibc 2.2.5-45 i386 from redhat 7.3 using alien and dpkg --force-all -i.... every single command i run is greating a segfault
<compdoc> cuz thats how I roll
<spider> does the update manager window open by itself?
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust, depending on disty, adding the apt line deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric to synaptc and allowing an upgrade worked for me
<theadmin> pfifo: You WERE told not to do it. Now go reinstall your system, you just broke everything.
<compdoc> it does
<Tech-1> lol
<html> http://portableapps.com/apps
<spider> any ideas on how to prevent that and get the tray icon back?
<compdoc> but I tend to use ssh to run apt-get
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: after that the previous disty became unstable, moved on to booting the livecd and running the upgrade
<llutz_> pfifo: stupid people do stupid things
<compdoc> spider, hmm, dont think Ive ever seen the tray icon
<overclucker> don't be too hard on him, he just learned for himself
<spider> its a red wheel I think
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: basically adding the standard repo for 11.10 to an older repo 10.04 and then simply allowing a one time update/upgrade and then moving to the upgrade install from the live cd
<spider> it was in early versions of Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> resonantsky  how did you upgrade an existing installation using the live cd?
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: I added the first ubuntu repo and did an update/upgrade via synaptic
<n4cht> pfifo, i hope you have an ubuntu usb stick or cd laying around. :|
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: then I booted the live cd and did the upgrade install
<pfifo> n4cht, im on a livecd
<WhiteHorse> I want to have a lightweight installation of Ubuntu 11.10 in Virtualbox running on windows to setup a ruby development environment... how much memory should I allocate to the virtual machine?
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: its tricky because you have accept its a once off thing, you have to finish the initial package upgrade from the repository then move on to the live cd upgrade for it to work
<WhiteHorse> I have 2GB of total RAM
<resonantsky> i just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.10 and its working like a charm, with all my old programs and /home directory
<compdoc> WhiteHorse, yu can start with 1G. I tend to go with 2
<n4cht> pfifo; ah.  in that case... did you enjoy your experiment into why it's a bad idea to install important system libraries from another distribution using a conversion tool?  lol
<MonkeyDust> resonantsky  i'm asking, because it sounds tricky :) why not write the procedure and use pastebin to paste it here
<Guest43422> Vlc player has a bug of some kind--malware?  It has weird symbols--triangles, circles, etc--rather than words. I have the english language pack installed. What could it be?
<auronandace> WhiteHorse: you might want to try lubuntu if you want lightweight
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<theadmin> Guest43422: Do you mean subtitltes? Those sometimes are encoded strangely.
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: actually what I did first was unpack the filesystem.squashfs file into my /home dir... but i don't think that had anything to do with the upgrade...
<n4cht> pfifo; i know i've seen you around enough to know that you knew better anyway and were just doing it for fun.  not sure which channel i know your nick from though.. -ot or c-u?
<llutz_> !minimal | WhiteHorse: you want to use this and just install whatever you really need if it should be "lightweight"
<ubottu> WhiteHorse: you want to use this and just install whatever you really need if it should be "lightweight": The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<inashdeen> hi, is there a way to make a standalone app for html?? i would like something like hotot for instance :)
<pfifo> n4cht, i would pastebin my terminal, but i cant get pages to load in chromium
<auronandace> llutz: an even better suggestion :)
<Guest43422> Yes--always with vlc player. I had the same problem with linux mint 12.
<pfifo> time for a reboot
<karms> <Guest43422>: That's not a bug you're seeing.  I've installed vlc dozens of times and I've never seen what you're describing.  Try reinstalling.
<WhiteHorse> I have the Ubuntu 11.10 ISO Whats better to install it and then switch tu LXDE or to download the Lubuntu version directly?
<theadmin> inashdeen: Check out Mozilla Prism, it allows you to turn websites into apps :D
<Guest43422> I'll try a reinstall of vlc player.
<html> inashdeen,  you want me in a standaloneapp?
<theadmin> WhiteHorse: Clean-install of (L|K|X|(ed))ubuntu would be better than Ubuntu+your DE
<aguitel> is anyone using razor-qt in ubuntu?
<inashdeen> html : kind of :) if you sit in there nicely and dont try to run to firefox or chrome or other browser. just dont stay in IE. i'll spank u
<karms> <Guest43422> :  You may also want to consider starting vlc from the command line and redirect the output to a file and analyze the results.
<gvandewe1er> does anybody know of a way to 'flash' your display while taking a webcam picture from the commandline (such as cheese does)
<Guest43422> I installed vlc player thru terminal. Maybe that has something to do with it.
<inashdeen> theadmin : can apps built from prism run without firefox?
<r3za> for god sake how can i set authentication type of socks in unity ?!
<inashdeen> i want to buil something completely standalone
<theadmin> inashdeen: Indeed, it does not depend on Firefox, however it does depend on Prism
<WhiteHorse> theadmin: how much memory should I allocate in VirtualBox to Lubuntu for it to run smoothly?
<theadmin> WhiteHorse: Hm, I think... LXDE, huh... But then again, it is Ubuntu... Try around 350MB or so, if it doesn't work go up to 512
<inashdeen> theadmin : second is, can html be used to execute a bash / bash script
<theadmin> inashdeen: No.
<karms> <Guest43422>: That should not matter.  I always install from the command line and it's always worked
<theadmin> inashdeen: Browsers have no access to insides of the system, that'd be a HUGE security issue
<WhiteHorse> got it... thank you very much everybody :)
<r3za> for god sake how can i set authentication type of socks in unity ?!
<karms> <Guest43422>: what ubuntu version are you using?
<karms> r3za: I'm not completely understanding your question.
<inashdeen> theadmin : ok thanx :)
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: do you still want that pastebin ?
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: here http://pastebin.com/rmheB0gU
<MonkeyDust> resonantsky  not just me, the question occurs frequently, maybe it can be used by ubottu, to help others
<r3za> karms: i used socks5 tunneling to have a freedome internet , but when i moved on to ubuntu 11.10 , i cant set my setting to connect proxy , my proxy server is socks.vpnmakers.com sets in port number 4000 !
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: I'd like to do it again to make sure of what I did, you should see my sources.list now ;)
<MonkeyDust> resonantsky  refine it first, then share it with the community :)
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: yeah, I could look into and post it on ubuntuforums...
<resonantsky> It just worked ;]
<BadDesign> I want to install the latest version of MySQL 5.5.19 but in repository I can only find 5.1? What can I do ?
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: i just added the microverse archive repo and upgraded via synaptic...
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: thing is, now my synaptic won't run, gives an error and exits...
<resonantsky> MonkeyDust: everything else works like a charm, even services from the previous version..
<pfifo> BadDesign, you could look for a ppa on launchpad and failing that you have to compile from source
<reihu> I'm trying to port recent gstreamer back to lucid (we've got several systems running lucid and the provided gstreamer version has VBR issues with MP3). I've already tried building the official sources which went well until I started putting it into .debs. After that I tried backporting but I'm struggling with build-dependencies... Has anyone some tips to push me in the right direction?
<carolsdawn> hi
<BadDesign> pfifo: this is ridiculous...  why there is no MySQL 5.5 in the official repositories... seems to me bad design...
<pfifo> BadDesign, ask in #debain
<No> AEW, AQUI NO RIO DE JANEIRO ESTÁ CHUVENDO, E AEW?
<BadDesign> I'm sure I'll find some PPA but I was just wandering...
<karms> r3za: Are you trying to access the Internet through your browser or by other means?
<No> A CHUVA TÁ MUITO FODA
<Guest96315> :D
<Guest96315> HOJE É MINHA FORMATURA
<Guest96315> VOU CONCLUIR O ENSINO FUNDAMENTAL II
<Guest96315> LEGAL, NÉ?
<Guest96315> COMO VAO VOCÊS
<Guest96315> AFF
<Guest96315> !
<FloodBot1> Guest96315: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krenair> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest96315> KKKKKKKK
<FloodBot1> Guest96315: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest96315> VÃO SE FUDER
<Guest96315> SEUS OTÁRIO
<FloodBot1> Guest96315: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krasnozer> hi i'm installing an ubuntu-based distro from usb and the installer is stuck at 99% for some time now, any idea how to check if it's really stuck or still processing/copying stuff
<r3za> karms: what do u mean ?
<theadmin> krasnozer: We don't support "Ubuntu-based distros" except Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Lubuntu
<kinky> krasnozer: first, ask at the channel of that ubuntu-based distro, second, open a terminal and use 'iotop -o'
<carolsdawn> hi
<krispaul> hello
<carolsdawn> i am asian
<krispaul> !asia
<carolsdawn> yes
<rar> !asi
<rar> !asia
<carolsdawn> wats up
<deej1976> carolsdawn: This is a ubuntu support channel have you got a question about Ubuntu ?
<deej1976> !brain | rar
<ubottu> rar: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<WhiteHorse> is a there a way to boot lubuntu without the GUI by default and then if I needed it just type some command to bring it up?
<rar> whats that, deej1976
<rar> xD
<WhiteHorse> would be that easy?
<deej1976> !text | WhiteHorse
<theadmin> WhiteHorse: Sure, add "text" to your kernel line when booting, and use "startx" to get teh gui
<ubottu> WhiteHorse: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<deej1976> rar: It will help you search for !command
<rar> ok
<resonantsky> ugh...hmm
<rar> !activex
<WhiteHorse> thats nice, thank you
<antivirtel> hello! I'm going to buy a new laptop, and I'm planning to buy Lenovo and use with the lastest Ubuntu. The shop offered me this one: ThinkPad Edge E525 (NZ632HV) Black => AMD Llano A4-3300M, 4GB, DDR3, 500GB, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6470M, WEBCAM, Bluetooth, Card reader, 15,6", 1366x768, DOS, HDMI, eSATA, 4xUSB, WLAN, Gigabit, AUDIO, DVD Super Multi, 2,36Kg, Black, 6cell, D-SUB, Matte display - unfortunately I read about that GPU (ATI Mobility Radeon H
<antivirtel> D 6470M) that is not compatible well with Ubuntu. Can someone confirm it?
<theadmin> antivirtel: ATI is ALWAYS a huge problem on Linux... Get some Nvidia.
<theadmin> antivirtel: Newer cards are more-or-less supported actually, let me check yours
<antivirtel> theadmin have you got any suggestion about a Lenovo with supported hardware?
<theadmin> antivirtel: Oh sorry, the only laptops I've ever had are Asus, Samsung and Acers, so nope, but I think we had some page describing well-supported computers....
<krasnozer> kinky: thanks that's exactly what i needed
<theadmin> antivirtel: Check this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/laptops
<BluesKaj> !certified
<BluesKaj> !certification
<antivirtel> I've looked for it theadmin ... I wasn't so satisfied with the info - do you suggest me using 64-bit?
<theadmin> BluesKaj: I suggest you pm ubottu when you search for factoids, also...
<theadmin> !bot | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> oh well , ther eis apage that includes dells and others
<theadmin> antivirtel: Anything that has a 64-bit processor is worth using 64-bit OSes on, except if you plan to use Windows.
<theadmin> antivirtel: 64-bit Windows => MEH
<aBound> I'd use nVidia too.
<karms> r3za:  Am I understanding you correctly?  Are you having difficulty accessing the internet through socks5?
<pfifo> im going with ati for my next card
<antivirtel> Sorry theadmin, what does MEH means?
<theadmin> antivirtel: meh means "no good"
<antivirtel> :D ok
<r3za> karms: yes , exactly ! i connect to the filtered internet , so i got a company to give me socks5 service for using it , in windows 7 i use proxifier to connect but in ubuntu 11.10 i try every way but i cant connect to proxy server
<aBound> Ugh, sounds like a hassle.
<theadmin> r3za: Search for "Proxy Settings" in the dash
<theadmin> r3za: That app normally works...
<antivirtel> thanks theadmin, so, I need a config near this, but with an other GPU...
<theadmin> r3za: For terminal based apps, export PROXY
<theadmin> antivirtel: Yeah, may I ask why Lenovo?
<llutz_> theadmin: socks-proxy != http/ftp-proxy
<r3za> karms: can u please explain me more because in dash i search and nothing showed
<karms> r3za: Ok good.  Now, lets first start with your browser.  Are you using Firefox as you default web browser?
<r3za> karms: yup
<theadmin> llutz_: Oh, socks... Sorry, I didn't realize (s)he was talking about SOCKS
<llutz_> theadmin: would you pls refrain from your childish (s)he
<antivirtel> theadmin - My first was IBM, and also the next too... then, I got used to it. Also it has a good price, and I think it has a reliable hardware. Otherwise I have a Dell netbook, I don't really like it :|
<theadmin> llutz_: How is that childish? I can't be sure whether the user is male or female.
<llutz_> theadmin: nobody cares in techsupport about it
<theadmin> llutz_: Now, I can use "they", but some get confused by it
<royalknight> hello
<antivirtel> also I've seen some other types, I wasn't so satisfied with them theadmin
<theadmin> antivirtel: I don't really like Dell either, they're somewhat weird, but idk, Ubuntu sometimes seems to have hardware problems outta nowhere, so it's best to look through certified ones
<g0bl1n> hi, I how can I duplicate a filename f_1.png to f_2.png f_3.png f_4.png .... ?
<karms> r3za: Ok great.  Are you familiar with setting in firefox for proxy setting.
<theadmin> g0bl1n: Hm, try this: cat f_1.png > f_{2..4}.png
<xarch> hi
<r3za> karms: yup , and i set proxy setting ( socks ) but it didnt work again !
<g0bl1n> theadmin, tried, but gives me an ambiguous message
<theadmin> g0bl1n: Oh, sorry, I wasn't sure it worked.
<antivirtel> theadmin but I don't really understand, why they are certified on "32-bit" (only)...
<g0bl1n> theadmin, yes, I want to use bracket expansion because I need to make it for severall dozens images :-)
<xarch> how can I change display settings I set in the Display menu of the System Settings application with Ubuntu?
<theadmin> g0bl1n: Blech, this is ugly but will work: for i in {2..4} ; do cat f_1.png > f${i}.png ; done
<xarch> without using it
<karms> r3za: so are you saying that it. once worked?
<g0bl1n> theadmin, so be it ;-) thanks
<theadmin> g0bl1n: I forgot a _, but you can fix that I guess :D
<g0bl1n> :-)
<xarch> actually I'd like to chnage the settings when two screens are plugged in
<r3za> karms: no i mean it didn't work at all
<xarch> but without plugging in the second screenn
<MonkeyDust> !enter| xarch
<ubottu> xarch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xarch> ok sorry
<g0bl1n> theadmin, works. for loop 1 - 0 bracket expansion :-)
<karms> r3za: I'll be right back.  Have to jump in the shower.  I'd like to continue working this for you.
<theadmin> g0bl1n: Yeah, no big surprise there :D for loops are awesome
<r3za> karms: ok i'll wait , thanks buddy !
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  r3za will be right back from the shower, it means he's male :p
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: lol :P
<r3za> MonkeyDust: im not good at english my friend , what do u mean ?
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: karms said that, not r3za
<theadmin> antivirtel: 64-bit will likely work just the same or even better
<theadmin> antivirtel: Don't worry about the architecture, it doesn't matter much in the Linux world
<theadmin> antivirtel: Hell, I recall there being a port of Ubuntu to powerpc xD
<xrdodrx> theadmin, (｡ ‿°)
<theadmin> xrdodrx: wut?
<antivirtel> theadmin Ok, thanks :D
<xrdodrx> It matters a good deal, especially with compatibility with proprietary drivers and applications.
<WhiteHorse> What's not included in the "alternate" version of Lubuntu?  I want it to boot fast, but I dont want to lose basic graphical tools because Im NOT a shell ninja :)
<theadmin> xrdodrx: propertiary must die...
<theadmin> xrdodrx: But yah, true...
<WhiteHorse> I guess the minimal installation doesn't include the GUI right?
<theadmin> WhiteHorse: Correct.
<theadmin> WhiteHorse: You need to apt-get install it
<xarch> where are display settings stored?
<overclucker> WhiteHorse: or become a shell ninja
<WhiteHorse> takes a lot of time i don't have :)
<WhiteHorse> the best way to become a shell ninja is getting a job where you use it daily :)
<xrdodrx> Ubun/30
<WhiteHorse> I just want to setup a ruby develpment environment in virtual box
<WhiteHorse> The lubuntu website doesn't explain very well what's not included in the "alternate" version, where can I read about the differences it has with the "standard" version?
<AaronCampbell> I have a system that I just set up yesterday.  After a reboot today it brings me to a login screen (unity), lets me log in, then shows my desktops with their background, but no chrome at all (no launcher, no toolbar up top, no icons, etc).
<jandro> Hello. I'm trying to share a session of GNU Screen with another user of the same machine. I managed to do it, but only by setting the suid flag of the binary file (/usr/bin/screen) which is a hole in the security. Is there any other way to do it? thanks
<ikonia> jandro: it's not a sharing too
<AaronCampbell> Any idea what I might try?  I know I had changed some compiz settings (trying to move the launcher to the right) but I don't know how to change them back now that I can't use the config program
<ikonia> jandro: if he is using your login, you can both see the same screen session
<jandro> ikonia: i tried that and it works, although that wasn't quite the idea tho. thanks
<kenjcalgary> morning, did a virus scan and came up with what is indicated as a possible virus (getfiles/elcar.com) did a search on google and clam.net is saying not a virus
<ikonia> jandro: undertand that's not the idea, but using screen as a multi-user-session-sharing device isn't it's design, so you have to work outside the scope
<jandro> ikonia: any suggestion of what could I use instead, in which both users can input the terminal?
<tester> 2223
<ikonia> jandro: never really thought about that to be honest.....
<ikonia> jandro: since terminals are normally a user specific thing, not sure how you can go about sharing it
<ikonia> jandro: you could re-direct the output of a session to another PTY to allow the other user to "see" it, but both taking input, don't know
<kenjcalgary> any concern with getfile/elcar.com need some feed back
<ikonia> kenjcalgary: what ?
<ChrisKempson> jandro: I've had success with screen sharing input
<AaronCampbell> ok, if I log in to unity as a guest it works fine, but logging in as me doesn't (it loads the desktop backgrounds and nothing else).  Is there a way to copy the compiz settings from the guest account to mine to undo anything I messed up?
<ikonia> ChrisKempson: I'd be interested how too
<mirgon> a
<llutz_> ChrisKempson: with non suid-root screen?
<ChrisKempson> I haven't used screen for ages now but often share a session with tmux
<pfifo> why do sparc systems have to be so expensive :(
<dany> again need help withh wireless
<ikonia> pfifo: because they are not home user kit, but that is not really something #ubuntu can help with
<html> mkjackson_mobile,   u there?
<llutz_> dany: still no success?
<user_2> Hello, how can I share files on my LAN?
<MonkeyDust> user_2  with Giver
<user_2> who is Giver?
<MonkeyDust> user_2  not who, what
<user_2> I am sorry
<MonkeyDust> !info giver
<ubottu> Package giver does not exist in oneiric
<MonkeyDust> ah
<pfifo> user_2, NFS or Samba reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<ChrisKempson> jandro: how are you trying to share your screen session exactly?
<kenjcalgary> your response was what
<user_2> pfifo, I would like to use a GUI, no console
<jandro> ChrisKempson: thanks, i was having a look at tmux
<pfifo> user_2, i dont know of any GUI tools, I only use cli stuff myself
<sveinse> I have a headless server which I'd like to access a X desktop. What options are there? I've run a X VNC server and connected to it via ssh, that one. Others?
<user_2> on "Network" I have found the other PC, but it tells me "Unable to mount location"
<ChrisKempson> jandro: I used screen's -x flag, worked fine for me and no messing with suid. Tmux has the same feature available through "attach".
<user_2> "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<jandro> ChrisKempson: I'm just doing it by enabling another user in screen. I run first :multiuser on and :acladd user
<ChrisKempson> jandro: Oh I see
<jandro> ChrisKempson: afaik that works when you use the same user
<ChrisKempson> jandro: Ah I see, well I think it's possible with tmux but ultimately you'll be sharing the same tmux conf file
<MonkeyDust> jandro  ChrisKempson byobu works with both screen and tmux
<ChrisKempson> jandro: if that's not a problem tmux has a -S socket-path option
<bad_alloc> hello, I'd like to install libeoffice on my ubuntu 10.04 LTS. The wiki says i need to apt-get purge all openoffice stuff. this would also delete all spellchecking (aspell, dictionaries and many more). Is there a way to have them in parallel?
<ChrisKempson> MonkeyDust: isn't Byobu just a fancy config for screen?
<MonkeyDust> ChrisKempson  yes, or tmux
<pfifo> bad_alloc, you can add aspell back in later, if you dont get a different spellchecker from the liberoffice install
<ChrisKempson> MonkeyDust: Okay, wasn't aware it could be used with tmux
<bad_alloc> pfifo: how can i get a look at what's inside the libreoffice package? and what happens to my dictionaries?
<pfifo> bad_alloc, dpkg -L <deb file>
<bad_alloc> thanks pfifo :)
<bad_alloc> but would a paralell installation hurt?
<Talish> What are som web browsers available for ubuntu?
<jandro> MonkeyDust: but byobu does help with the multiuser issue?
<pfifo> bad_alloc, im not sure ive never tried it
<auronandace> Talish: firefox, opera, chromium
<MonkeyDust> jandro  not familiar with multiple users, so can't say
<jandro> ChrisKempson: byobu is just to make it pretty
<ChrisKempson> jandro: That's what I thought :P
<diatomaceous> it also logs you into the session automatically, which is nice
<ChrisKempson> Was just going over the docs to make sure I hadn't missed something
<MonkeyDust> jandro  it's more than that
<user_2> please help, http://s7.postimage.org/sqcpcyve1/Screenshot_at_2011_12_16_18_28_25.png
<jandro> MonkeyDust: true, I just checked it up better, there are few interesting thins
<Jack88> anyone Dutch here?
<MonkeyDust> Jack88  ja ik, maar ga liever kijken in #ubuntu-nl
<xaxm> Evening' can someone help me with updating my ubuntu drivers and firmware and whatelse ? I cant use the update app because there  is no wired internet around and i dont have wlan drivers installed
<jdavidboyd> anyone know why emacs 23 works okay with the unity panel, but emacs 24 doesn't?  Am I missing something in my compile?
<jdavidboyd> emacs 23 installed with the package manager, 24 built from src
<pingveno> I'm trying to have my company's Ubuntu repository working with dist-upgrade. Is there an established method to update the relevant sources.list.d file?
<jdavidboyd> is there anyway to see the properties of the items that are listed in the unity panel?
<jdavidboyd> are they all .desktop files, in some specific directory?
<xaxm> Im trying to update my ubuntu 10.4 in order to get my wireless card working ( ppl told me that it works if i just update with the default app ) However i dont have  a wired connection to the internet
<pfifo> xaxm, whats the problem?
<No> AQUI JÁ PAROU DE CHUVER
<No> :D
<No> E AEW
<pangolin> !br | No
<ubottu> No: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<No> PAROU DE CHOVER?
<No> EM?
<No> NÃO ME ESCONDAM
<FloodBot1> No: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyzs> if i resize ubuntu partition and install one more linux distro on disk do i get any problems? what is best gparted?
<Guest12796> :D
<Guest12796> SOU FOCA
<Guest12796> KKK
<Guest12796> VÃO TOMAR NO OLHO DO CÚ DE VOCÊS
<FloodBot1> Guest12796: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xaxm> #pfifo i talked to a private chatroom but w/e. My prob is that i need to do system updates
<AaronDCampbell> in Nautilus when I browse to a place on the network it shows like it's mounted (little eject icon next to it).  Where does it mount it?
<xaxm> but i dont have a wired connection
<MonkeyDust> AaronDCampbell  /media
<Arpad2> hello, any idea how to resolve this problem of intall http://paste.ubuntu.com/772470/ thank you!
<nedR> hello.. i want to upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 from 11.04 but there is no such option in Update-manager
<xaxm> so i want to download updates for my system, from a windows computer, and install them on mine
<AaronDCampbell> MonkeyDust: My external drive is the only thing listed in /media
<nedR> can anyone help me
<user_2> Could somebody have a look at this: http://s7.postimage.org/sqcpcyve1/Screenshot_at_2011_12_16_18_28_25.png
<jutnux> nedR: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nedR> jutnux: thank you will try
<martian> Is there a way to set gconf defaults for newly created users?
<martian> like window control positioning, desktop backgrounds, etc.
<jpds> martian: sudo -u $USER gconftool ...
<html> how do i mount a cd?
<xaxm>  ok ill say it once more , . I need to install any update the update manager proposes, but i dont have a wired connection (ethernet) so i can do it, and in order to activate my wireless card i need the updates. Can some one tell me how to download and install them from another system?
<nedR> jutnux : on running the command i get this : http://pastebin.com/yU7wmh7c
<martian> jpds: before they're created. Like /etc/skel but for gnome settigns
<jpds> martian: Not that I know of.
<edbian> Hello?
<nedR> System monitor still reports 11.04 and no option to upgrade to 11.10 has appeared in the update-manager
<martian> jpds: shoulda google'd first. update-gconf-defaults looks promising :)
<martian> edbian: hello!
<jpds> nedR: Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<geoffmcc> nedR: if you are trying to upgrade to 11.10 do "sudo update-manager -d"
<BluesKaj> nedR, the command has changed distuograde merely upgrades the apps in the present OS , to uograde to next OS , in tehe terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade
<pangolin> geoffmcc: that will get him to the alpha 12.04, bad idea
<BluesKaj> er upgrade
 * BluesKaj shakes the crumbs out of his keyboard
<nedR> jpds , geoffmcc , BluesKaj : many thanks for replies.. will try each suggestion in order
<geoffmcc> nedR: just do sudo  do-release-upgrade
<pangolin> geoffmcc: :)
<nedR> geoffmcc: okay will do that
<BluesKaj> geoffmcc, not -d . that's for a developemnt OS like 12.04
<geoffmcc> i know realise
<nedR> trying  "sudo  do-release-upgrade"
<nedR> seeing lots of "Errs"
<jutnux> Alternatively download the new version?
<oscar> I've got a compaq presario c700la and I've got an issue with the audio, it seems when it starts it makes the sound to log in but then once started it does not make any sound at all
<MonkeyDust> AaronDCampbell  type mount and see if it shows the network drive
<nedR> this is the error i finally got on "sudo do-release-upgrade" : http://pastebin.com/wyEM2rwY
<mikyp04> ciao
<mikyp04> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> another ciao-!list-italian :)
<oscar> Hi, there everybody.
<oscar> I've got a compaq presario c700la and I've got an issue with the audio, it seems when it starts it makes the sound to log in but then once started it does not make any sound at all,
<BluesKaj> nedR, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo do-release-upgrade
<AaronDCampbell> MonkeyDust: no, but 'gvfs-mount -l' does
<nedR> ok will try
<mcurran> Anyone know where .bash_profile is located in lucid?
<brightspark> Hi, when I open a pdf in firefox, I get a message saying that there is an update for Reader, and asking if I want to install it.  I click "yes" but something isn't working- it asks on later pdfs as well.  How can I get it to install the update and shut up?
<brightspark> oscar, run "alsamixer" in a terminal, make sure nothing is muted, and see if you can fix the problem with the controls there.
<BluesKaj> mchenetz, open nautilus>view>show hidden files
<BluesKaj> mcurran, ^
<bobo37773> @mccurran should be in your home folder
<BluesKaj> bobo37773, no need for @ on irc
<bobo37773> oh ok
<samtate> Hello
<bobo37773> thanks
<nedR> okay, BluesKaj your suggestion seemed to work .. now it reports that i need 2165MB free space.. have to fish around for it right now
<samtate> How can I purge an app that I installed from source (vala)
<samtate> I installed from the lp:vala source, and I want to remove it
<bobo37773> samtate do you still have the source?
<samtate> bobo37773: No
<bobo37773> samtate if you did not use checkinstall then you need to do a make uninstall from the source directory just like how you installed in originally
<bobo37773> samtate just download the source files again
<samtate> bobo37773: OK Ill try that :)
<theshadow> Does anyone know the "command" I would use to map the "end" key to ALT+SHIFT+RIGHTARROW?
<bobo37773> samtate when you install from source again use a program called "checkinstall" and you should be able to remove it with your package manager
<samtate> bobo37773: How would I do that?
<lindenle_> Hi guys I need java 5 to connect to an ilom machine and I have the plugin in chrome but it still is not working...any ideas?
<auronandace> !checkinstall | samtate
<ubottu> samtate: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bobo37773> samtate you have to install checkinstall first and then you use   ./configure - make - checkinstall (instead of make install)   instead of the normal make - make install
<samtate> bobo37773: Awesome :
<samtate> :)
<BluesKaj> samtate, is the package listed in the package manager , if so remove it there ..I know that's stating the obvious , but I have to mention it
<bobo37773> samtate yeah it is a pretty awesome program without it you have to hold on to all the source files for every program you install from source to uninstall a real pain
<antivirtel> theadmin IdeaPad V470A (59-312502) Silver - Intel Core i3-2330M, 4GB, DDR3, 500GB, NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M, WEBCAM, Bluetooth, Card Reader, 14,1", 1366x768, DOS, HDMI, eSATA, 3xUSB, WLAN, Gigabit, AUDIO, DVD Super Multi, 2,2Kg, LED, Silver, 6cella, D-SUB - unfortunately http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work
<BluesKaj> hmm, I haven't been able to compile anything from source , since the configure file no longer come with the packages
<BluesKaj> make , make install just errors out , something about no target found
<antivirtel> theadmin I don't belive this, which GPU is supported? :O
<samtate> BluesKaj: which program is it?
<karni> Is there a way to click through apps with Unity dashboard? I'm running 12.04 and have no idea where to find "Software sources"
<_Nano> anyone ever had a link error compiling a kernel : No space left on device? I know that's not true, I've got atleast 1TB free
<theadmin> antivirtel: Optimus is new... Yeah, well, see, they all DO work, just expect crappy graphics in games and such in most of those "unsupported" ones, and some might, indeed, fail completely
<abstrakt> halp! my wireless card no worx! :(
<theadmin> _Nano: Sounds like you're out of RAM :P
<karni> Also, that makes me think how the heck they want to use Unity on touch devices.
<theadmin> theadmin: It considers RAM a device :/
<_Nano> theadmin: 24GB ddr3ram also
<theadmin> _Nano: Oh, okay
<abstrakt> it's really weird too, cuz I can see the driver is loaded in the "additional drivers" dialog
<theadmin> _Nano: Huh.
<bobo37773> BluesKaj are you sure you installed it from source originally
<abstrakt> but I don't get any wireless networks in my little wireless tray icon thingie
<abstrakt> those are all technical terms, mind you :P
<BluesKaj> samtate,  tried to build google-earth from source since the versions on their site for ubuntu don't work
<abstrakt> anyone else having issues with wireless drivers being installed but not working?
<antivirtel> theadmin you mean games only? I won't really game...
<abstrakt> how do I trouble shoot something like this?
<antivirtel> play games...
<bobo37773> BluesKaj nevermind I see what you are saying you cannot find a source package
<BluesKaj> don't work = won'r launch
<theadmin> antivirtel: Well games and other sorts of 3D graphics...
<ghostnik11> hi does anyone know how to get an iphone 4 synced in banshee because I put the music on the iphone and it shows transfered but when i go in iphone i see no music
<theadmin> brb
<abstrakt> ghostnik11, yep, use rhythmbox ;)
<number17> its finky ghostnik11
<abstrakt> banshee kinda sucks, sorry... rhythmbox is more mature
<abstrakt> I don't know why they decided to ditch a good media player for a bad one
<brightspark> Hi, when I open a pdf in firefox, I get a message saying that there is an update for Reader, and asking if I want to install it.  I click "yes" but something isn't working- it asks on later pdfs as well.  How can I get it to install the update and shut up?
<abstrakt> anyway... how do I get wireless working in ubuntu?
<number17> rhythmbox banshee all of them are weird with ipods, at least in my experience
<ghostnik11> abstrakt: so rhythmbox will work out the box or do i need any extra stuff from synaptic
<number17> i generally have to unplug and plug it back up several times
<number17> there is a product called gtkpod
<antivirtel> theadmin I don't really want to play games... and what about the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6470M? Is it the same?
<abstrakt> ghostnik11, yeah don't be surprised if you have a difficult time with your ipod no matter what
<number17> its a program for iphones and ipod's
<abstrakt> antivirtel, go with nvidia :)
<abstrakt> antivirtel, nvidia is more powerful and they have better drivers - if you like junky drivers then go ATI, that's cool
<number17> but its just as finky, i do find the interface to be a little better than banshee or rythmbox
<ghostnik11> number17: well i know in the pass ubuntu has worked fantastic with ipod videos because when running earlier editions of ubuntu i could always sync my ipod in rhythmbox
<xkinder> hi
<xkinder> Im new
<antivirtel> abstrakt :) thanks... I like to hear these experiences :)
<abstrakt> ghostnik11, soo, use rhythmbox?
<theadmin> antivirtel: I have one of those actually
<auronandace> xkinder: is that better than being old?
<abstrakt> antivirtel, I have always been an nvidia guy and I've had really bad problems with ATI drivers historically
<theadmin> antivirtel: Works well enough
<abstrakt> antivirtel, the one thing that the ATI fans will champion is the fact that the ATI drivers are open source on linux
<abstrakt> antivirtel, but really, think about it... are you going to ever read that code? if not, then for you it kind of doesn't matter
<karni> self answered: software-properties-gtk
<theadmin> abstrakt: Propertiary ones around as well...
<abstrakt> theadmin, yes I'm aware
<number17> ghostnik: try gtkpod
<number17> its in the software center
<theadmin> abstrakt: Isn't it the same for nvidia?
<abstrakt> point is that nvidia doesn't even have open source drivers, which some people think is bad
<abstrakt> theadmin, no there are no open source drivers for nvidia
<abstrakt> unless they came out in the past 6 months
<theadmin> abstrakt: Oh, huh...
<theadmin> abstrakt: Okay
<auronandace> abstrakt: nouveau is improving slowly
<abstrakt> antivirtel, ATI and AMD systems are for the gamer on a budget... intel and nvidia systems are for the professional/enthusiast with a medium to large amount of money
<xkinder> alguien abla español
<abstrakt> xkinder, #ubuntu-es
<auronandace> !es | xkinder
<ubottu> xkinder: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xkinder> gracias
<antivirtel> abstrakt No, I won't...  I won't hack any drivers yet :) I only want to buy a laptop for more than 3 years... - theadmin then ok, I'll look for nVidia
<abstrakt> antivirtel, ahh, yes laptop shopping for linux, always kind of a crap shoot unfortunately :(
<auronandace> abstrakt: i find thinkpad are a good choice
<abstrakt> antivirtel, the most important component to look at I think is going to be the wireless card
<theadmin> antivirtel: As I say, the ATI Mobility Radeon model you mentioned works perfectly fine with me except 3D graphics act up unless I use their driver (fglrx)
<antivirtel> abstrakt yeah, I see... I don't really like shopping nowdays
<antivirtel> theadmin oh, I misunderstood :) now it's ok
<abstrakt> so, speaking of wireless cards... who knows how to troubleshoot the wireless system in ubuntu?
<abstrakt> my driver is installed through the "additional drivers" dialog
<number17> iwconfig ?
<antivirtel> :) I've just played with it
<abstrakt> but I still don't see any wireless networks
<antivirtel> any errors in network manager?
<antivirtel> like Firmware not ready?
<Benkinooby> abstrakt, hm, just to be safe: run the iwconfig as sudo
<abstrakt> i'm not sure how I would check for errors in network manager, but I have no popup dialogs or anything
<abstrakt> no wireless extensions is what I get when I run iwconfig
<abstrakt> lemme sudo it
<abstrakt> yep, I get lo and eth1, and they both say "no wireless extensions"
<abstrakt> and that's the only output
<abstrakt> Benkinooby, ^
<abstrakt> antivirtel, no errors that I can see no
<antivirtel> just click on it abstrakt, and what shows after the Wireless network title?
<abstrakt> antivirtel, there is no wireless network title that's what I'm saying
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: what kind of wireless card is it?
<abstrakt> when I click on my wireless "system tray" icon, all I get is "wired network 1" and "disconnect"
<abstrakt> geoffb, broadcom 4400 I think?
<abstrakt> broadcom 44xx
<antivirtel> oh... is it enabled in BIOS/hardware button abstrakt?
<anand> \exit
<abstrakt> yes it works fine on windows
<BluesKaj> astra05, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<abstrakt> and it's installed through the "additional drivers" dialog
<BluesKaj> oops abstarct ^
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<abstrakt> or rather, I should say, that it is "activated" in the additional drivers dialog
<abstrakt> it's the "Broadcom STA" driver
<BluesKaj> so what does ,ifconfig, give you ?, abstrakt , pastebin it pls
<abstrakt> I recall there used to be two drivers for broadcom and one of them worked for me and one of them didn't
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, ok one sec
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: i use dont use the one in drivers, i install with b43 installer but you have 44xx, not sure if works
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, http://pastie.org/private/t6aioqzsrjbqivvb5inufq
<abstrakt> geoffb, actually I think I have 44xx, I need to double check if it's 44xx or 43xx
<geoffmcc> if its 43xx def use firmware-b43-installer to install as way better than sta drivers
<abstrakt> ok lspci says it's "BCM4311"
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, ahh ok where do I get that?
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: software cener or apt-get
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: you have an active wired connection, right?
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, yes I'm on my wired right now
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, I assume I should disable the STA driver right?
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: prob. but i never activate it so i dont know
<abstrakt> k, yeah I'm def gonna disable it first
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: but once you download and run it will download driver and install for you
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, errr... download what now? isn't apt-get pretty much self contained?
<abstrakt> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<abstrakt> should "just do" what it needs to right?
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: yes
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: it will also install b43-fwcutter just so your not surprised
<abstrakt> yes I see that it's downloading now, what's fwcutter?
<abstrakt> a firewall? firmware?
<BluesKaj> !bcm43XX
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: if i understand properly, it removes the firmware from non linux drivers
<abstrakt> ah
<Kartagis> what is ubuntu's equivalent to centos' /etc/sysconfig?
<pingveno> I have this line in a .list file for my company: deb http://path/to/repo lucid main #companyname
<BluesKaj> geoffmcc,  it';s too bad some of this documentation that is so old and doesn't really apply, like the sta driver, is still in the factoids .. it's misleading
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, BluesKaj, ok so I read that help link, and I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer; but when I go back to additional drivers I still only see the STA driver
<pingveno> Is there a way to update "lucid" during an dist-upgrade?
<abstrakt> "Step 2: Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the b43 drivers can be activated for use." <- not for me :(
<auronandace> BluesKaj: isn't it a wiki? you can edit it and update it?
<abstrakt> auronandace, that requires time
<BluesKaj> geoffmcc, does he need to blacklist the STA driver ?
<delac> trying to get usb devices to show in virtualbox (ubuntu host and guest). I already created the vboxusers group but the virtualbox doesn't even have the usb-devices section. any help?
<user_2> What can I do? -> share files tells me: "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from ..."
<geoffmcc> BluesKaj: sorry, i was away for a second. yes, it may be blacklisted
<abstrakt> delac, have you logged out and logged back in since creating the vboxusers group?
<wad> I have a window open, showing a bunch of files in it. I pressed CTRL-2, and everything vanished. What does CTRL-2 mean? I can't find it listed anywhere!
<delac> abstrakt: even rebooted
<BluesKaj> auronandace, not this one , it's an ubuntu document
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, so how do I black list the STA driver?
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: if you rebooted and it still not activated, then it may be blacklisted
<delac> abstrakt: and I have the vboxusers group in both host and guest
<abstrakt> ahh, ok I guess I should reboot
<abstrakt> delac, have you asked #vbox?
<abstrakt> rebooting, bbiab?
<delac> abstrakt: I gues I should :)
<auronandace> BluesKaj: i see, is there a ubuntu documentation team you could notify (or a bug report to submit)?
<BluesKaj> auronandace, well, the problem is that the STA driver could work on some legacy setups , so it's becoming an exception to the rule that works on some system
<BluesKaj> sytems
 * BluesKaj shakes more crumbs out of the KB
<BluesKaj> I'm quite happy with my acer laptop , the bcm43XX driver worked right out of the box
<pfifo> BluesKaj, only in 10.10+
<BluesKaj> pfifo, yeah ,11,04
<geoffmcc> BluesKaj: yea since 11 i think, you have to comment out the blacklist bcm43xx
<auronandace> BluesKaj: i'm happy i have intel wireless, no config or driver installation neccesary
<plusEV> LF girlfriend. ps i just won the lottery.
<plusEV> how do i list channels with hot girls?
<pfifo> all I hadto for 10.04 was apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and modprobe wl... i think that jockey was offering to install it too, but i do everything from cli
<pfifo> plusEV, /server sexychat
<plusEV> that will DC me+
<geoffmcc> pfifo: if im not mistaken that was just installing the sta drivers, i prefer the non sta
<plusEV> :)
<user_2> What can I do? -> share files tells me: "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from ..."
<pfifo> geoffmcc, yeah, it was 'recommended' to go with sta, so i did
<plusEV> girls dont use sexy chat
<xk00zx> Is this the right place to ask for help or is there another channel?
<plusEV> its just men there
<auronandace> xk00zx: help with ubuntu then yes
<BluesKaj> plusEV, not here pls
<geoffmcc> !ask | xk00zx
<ubottu> xk00zx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vip_> hello. which file I need edit to add ascii logo to terminal in ubu 10.10?
<xk00zx> I just installed ubuntu about a week ago (just coming away from windows) and I can't seem to get ffmpeg to record sound - i think its a driver issue, but I don't know really where to start looking for my soundcard - its not in /dev/dsp from what i've read on google...
<plusEV> wall of text crits me for over 9000
<xk00zx> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vip_> hello. which file I need edit to add ascii logo to  terminal in ubu 10.10?
<plusEV> but srsly how do i list channels+ using weechat.
<geoffmcc> xk00zx: maybe /dev/dsp1
<plusEV> ?
<pfifo> plusEV, /list
<vip_> hello. which file I need edit to add ascii logo to  terminal in ubu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> xk00zx, lspci |grep audio
<plusEV> I list the whole internet with that command
<sskalnik> What am I doing wrong here: "mkdir -p /tmp/buildd/nslink-4.28.1/debian/tmp/etc/init.d" ?
<xk00zx> geoffmcc: negative - no dsp listed when i "ls /dev" - BluesKaj: i get nothing when i type that
<sskalnik> mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp/buildd/nslink-4.28.1/debian/tmp/etc': Not a directory
<BluesKaj> xk00zx, don't type it , copy and paste it , you might have the command wrong
<pfifo> sskalnik, /tmp/buildd/nslink-4.28.1/debian/tmp/etc must be a file
<abstrakt> sweet!
<abstrakt> thanks geoffmcc and BluesKaj
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: no prob
<xk00zx> BluesKaj: same thing - nothing
<BluesKaj> cool abstrakt :)
<geoffmcc> BluesKaj: lspci | grep Audio
<sergey_> hi)
<trism> vip_: on ssh login? you could add a script that echos it to /etc/update-motd.d/ or if you want it at the end, add it to /etc/motd.tail
<abstrakt> it works after a reboot, although interestingly enough the b43 driver still doesn't show up in the "Additional Drivers" dialog
<sskalnik> pfifo:  You mean it has to be a file in order to work, or it must a be an extant file and thus the command fails?
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<pfifo> sskalnik, the latter
<BluesKaj> xk00zx, aplay -l
<abstrakt> geoffb, 11.10
<xk00zx> BluesKaj / geoffmcc: ah - typed it with a capital - 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<xk00zx> 03:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF100 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<mgtsol> hey guys. I had an rsync-based script which had a problem with reading my .bashrc file on host A, after I'd copied it across from host B, using FTP and a Windows 7 host in between. It said "problem reading EOF". Is this an encoding issue? Where do I look to find out more about this?
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: does the sta say its activated or it just dont list an activated wifi
<sskalnik> pfifo:  That seems rather bizarre; what might cause a file like that to exist in a clean pbuilder?
<mgtsol> solution was simply to create .bashrc on host A from scratch using vi, but I'd like to know why there was an issue
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, well I explicitly deactivated the STA driver via "Additional Drivers" before I did the apt-get for b43
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, so yeah the STA driver says it's deactivated
<pfifo> sskalnik, trying to touch a dir that dosent exist
<abstrakt> it's just that the help docs said that I was supposed to be able to go in to Additional Drivers and see the new b43 driver, but i guess that's moot on 11.10 or something
<sskalnik> pfifo:  Thanks. I shall investigate
<xk00zx> BluesKaj - how do i point ffmpeg to that sound card? its an intel - but i don't see anything that resembles it in /dev
<ManDay> Hello Ubuntu - I'm looking for a webpage which offers a list of packages which one "commonly wants" and which are part of ubuntu-standard (say, gnome-panel, nm-applet, etc) for finding out which packages I want to add to my minimal ubuntu
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: my wireless broke, so i never used it in 11.10, but i know there is a blacklist for bcm43xx in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, ive came across some users who couldnt get to work till commented out that line, but if you removed the sta then you should be using the ones firmware installer gave u
<abstrakt> ManDay, sudo apt-get install xfce
<abstrakt> ManDay, :)
<abstrakt> ManDay, I don't think there is any such list really
<dpnux> Good morning, how to remove unused kernel and grub entries safely?
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, yeah I removed the STA first thing, so I think everything is all good
<abstrakt> mostly as evidenced by the fact that I'm talking to you through my wireless now :)
<geoffmcc> abstrakt: enjoy
<abstrakt> ManDay, if you want minimal ubuntu, you definitely don't want GNOME anything
<ManDay> abstrakt: Why would I want xfce?
<abstrakt> ManDay, because it's minimal?
<BluesKaj> xk00zx,  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to the max.
<abstrakt> ManDay, you might not, you might like OpenBox better
<ManDay> abstrakt: I've never used xfce. Which toolkit does it use?
<abstrakt> ManDay, gtk
<ManDay> abstrakt: Yes, I like OB
<ManDay> abstrakt: ah good
<vip_> I want logo ascii any time when I open terminal
<abstrakt> ManDay, yeah I love XFCE... XFCE is finally mature and gets so many things right that GNOME 2 got wrong
<abstrakt> ManDay, and it's a lot more mature now, and now that GNOME3 is such junk, I moved to XFCE personally
<ManDay> abstrakt: which repo is xfce in? universe?
<abstrakt> ManDay, not sure, sorry
<xk00zx> BluesKaj - check - line was muted, is there a way to save settings before i exit?
<ManDay> abstrakt: what about lxde, tried it?
<pfifo> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ManDay> thanks
<abstrakt> ManDay, yes I did try lxde, you might like that, but I prefer xfce, lxde was a little bit too lightweight for me
<shovell> sorry if this has a tutorial somewhere but i am trying to deactivate a mouse on my laptop and i cant remember how to do it?
<abstrakt> ManDay, I need a 3x3 virtual desktop grid, and lxde doesn't have that, but xfce does
<ManDay> abstrakt: mind to give an example?
<ManDay> I see
<robin0800> dpnux: this script works  dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<abstrakt> ManDay, if lxde did have the option to configure a 3x3 virtual desktop grid, I would use lxde most likely
<ManDay> Well, I guess I might just go without any DE at all. I'm preparing this ubuntu minimal to host a propriatary software
<ManDay> so i dont need anything, actually
<abstrakt> ManDay, from what I understand lxde actually uses openbox as the window manager
<ManDay> abstrakt: I don't think so
<abstrakt> ManDay, yeah so it's a server?
<BluesKaj> xk00zx, sudo alsactl store
<abstrakt> I'm pretty sure that lxde at least can be configured to use ob
<ManDay> abstrakt: No, it's an USB stick which I can plug in anywhere to boot ubuntu which merely serves as the host OS for the propriatary software (matlab, that is)
<dpnux> robin0800: thanks.
<abstrakt> ManDay, ahh ok... so you might as well run openbox... if you even want to run X11 at all
<ManDay> abstrakt: X11 is necessary.
<abstrakt> ManDay, ok, well then my vote would be for openbox, but I guess you could just run a "blank" xsession, with no wm
<ManDay> abstrakt: The problem is I need to build a solid base package because these propriatary software usually assume one thing or another
<dae43> With 11.10, where would I find the hotkey that runs Win+W? I want to disable that hotkey or plugin or whatever runs that window tiler thing
<ManDay> abstrakt: No, I need a WM. Matlab uses several windows
<ManDay> Which application manages sources.list for me?
<abstrakt> ManDay, uhh, synaptic will
<abstrakt> ManDay, or you could just edit it by hand
<ManDay> abstrakt: more cli less gui, perhaps?
<ManDay> abstrakt: I don't trust myself
<abstrakt> ManDay, vim :)
<abstrakt> ah, I dunno, then look at aptitude I guess
<ManDay> abstrakt: I meant something that writes the *correct* sources in tere for me
<abstrakt> ManDay, you can sudo add-apt-repository ppa:some/link
<abstrakt> ManDay, if you have a ppa to link to that is
<ManDay> is there an official list of the different repos somewhere?
<ManDay> (i want to add universe)
<abstrakt> ManDay, uhh, well at least for me, both universe and multiverse were enabled after I fresh installed
<abstrakt> ManDay, in terms of enabling them, it's really easy to do with synaptic, I'm not sure if aptitude can manage repos
<pfifo> abstrakt, minimial install only gives you main
<abstrakt> pfifo, ahh sure
<ManDay> abstrakt: I'm starting off from a minimal system from debootstrap
<abstrakt> ManDay, well I can just give you the lines for universe and multiverse... i.e. I can pastebin my sources.list if you like
<abstrakt> ManDay, 11.10?
<ManDay> abstrakt: yes
<ManDay> abstrakt: Please do so
<abstrakt> ManDay, it's really simple syntax: deb https://somelinkhere/foo/bar distroname main
<pfifo> can i see your sources.list too?
<abstrakt> k, one sec
<ManDay> I have a hard time finding another source. Ubuntu.com just refers one to synaptics
<xk00zx> BluesKaj - ok, done and done - what should i be typing to enable sound for ffmpeg?
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg | xk00zx
<pfifo> ManDay, ill sow you my sources.list if you show me your make.conf
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem firefox and X's sloppy focus. The menus (File, Edit, View) and the right click menu just disappear when mousing over them, so I can't click on anything in those menus, though surfing the web works fine, for the most part.
<xk00zx> !ffmpeg
<ManDay> Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521827/
<ManDay> oops
<ManDay> dont click that
<ManDay> Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521828/
<ManDay> there, go click that
<abstrakt> ManDay, pfifo: http://pastie.org/private/y2h3dvq2ivvjkky2svyjg
<xk00zx> BluesKaj - i'm sorry - i'm still rather new at this - was just looking for a way to record minecraft videos here as opposed to on windows... I didn't understand your last
<pfifo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521830/
<CupOfCocoa> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu on a VM (on OS X Lion) and I would like to learn some of the basics but with a strict focus on command line (I intend to learn how to run a webserver & related services such as MySQL based on Ubuntu, not using it as my everyday desktop with a GUI). Any hints for any great introductory texts or videos? Know some basic bash but not much
<h00k> xk00zx: there's gtkrecordmydesktop
<ManDay> abstrakt: pfifo's one helps me better, since I'm one ontricip
<ManDay> or what it's called again
<ManDay> thanks though ;)
<pfifo> ManDay, -python!! you communist
<abstrakt> ManDay, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Openbox
<BluesKaj> xk00zx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<ManDay> pfifo: I'm currently in the process of being converted to python...
<h00k> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | xk00zx
<ubottu> xk00zx: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-3ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 116 kB, installed size 888 kB
<abstrakt> ManDay, ? ontricip? you mean oneiric?
<abstrakt> ManDay, I'm on oneiric as well, you mean 11.10?
<BlauskaerM> CupOfCocoa: Start with a quick search in youtube :)
<Jerrry> Why is it that I downloaded Ubuntu and it's called ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso?
<Jerrry> I am running Intel, not AMD.
<pfifo> ManDay, sed s/lucid/oneiric/
<ManDay> pfifo: I've long hated python for it's whitespace policy. I guess I still hate it but my psychologist helps me supressing that hate
<abstrakt> Jerrry, it's not a problem
<nullie> Hello. Why aptitude suggests to remove libacl1 which depends on libc6 (>= 2.4), while libc6 at version 2.13-20ubuntu5 ?
<Jerrry> Oh, thanks.
<jack> http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso keeps timing out - is there an alternarive i could use?
<abstrakt> Jerrry, that's just what it's called, don't worry about it, you're fine
<ManDay> abstrakt: ah ok
<abstrakt> ManDay, did you read my paste?
<abstrakt> it says oneiric all over the place in there
<abstrakt> every source says "oneiric" after the URL
<jack> http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso keeps timing out - is there an alternative i could use?
<CupOfCocoa> BlauskaerM: Thanks, will take a look. From first glance most seemed very much based on the GUI though
<nullie> jack, try torrents?
<ManDay> abstrakt: your sources.list?
<jack> i want oneiric :(
<xk00zx> h00k - I was playing with that a bit - couldn't get the framerate down to a decent speed for playback- it was sped up. I can get a good looking video with ffmpeg  (also using the kx11grab front end - just inputs command for ffmpeg) but no sound....
<abstrakt> ManDay, yes my sources.list
<jack> torrents? hrm
<jack> ubuntu is free
<abstrakt> jack, yeah I always download ubuntu via torrent
<abstrakt> jack, it's so much faster
<abstrakt> jack, and what about it?
<xk00zx> BluesKaj - I'll run through that - thank you for your help
<ManDay> abstrakt: yes, of course i read it
<abstrakt> jack, are you assuming that people only use torrents for illegal downloads of non-free software?
<jack^_> wat
<BlauskaerM> CupOfCocoa: Or a good start is to google up problems that you have. So if you want to set up a webserver/mysql-server start looking tutorials on that. Most of the time people often use the commandline to do this so it should not be so hard to find :)
<abstrakt> jack, because I personally am not a pirate
<ManDay> anyone good with ed?
<nullie> jack, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<abstrakt> lol, ed
<ManDay> eh wait, i dont even have ed
<ManDay> But SED, I have sed...
<jack> abstrakt: i want a working http download
<ManDay> cat and sed :-/
<abstrakt> ahh, well, what do you want to know about sed
<nullie> jack, then try another mirror
<ManDay> or... i could just use vim outside of the chroot
<ManDay> *facepalm*
<abstrakt> ManDay, I believe #sed exists... and sed just uses BRE/ERE
<h00k> xk00zx: gotcha, missed that. carry on!
<jack> but thx nullie
<CupOfCocoa> BlauskaerM: Yeah will probably do that, learning by doing always works best :) Thx!
<ManDay> abstrakt: Nah, I'm fine. info sed is all one may ask for, thanks ;)
<Jerrry> Once I install Linux, is it going to let me boot back into Windows?
 * abstrakt hates BRE/ERE
<abstrakt> so useless :(
<abstrakt> Jerrry, yes
<lolol^> Hey guys...!
<BlauskaerM> CupOfCocoa: You can start with this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_R_JSiupzo ;)
<lolol^> My eog (eye of gnome) is broken
<Jerrry> And the Ubuntu installer will help me partition, right?
<abstrakt> Jerrry, yes it will help you partition
<Jerrry> Sweet.
<Jerrry> Be back later if it works.
<sudipta> <Jerrry>as long as u dont wipe out ur windows partition
<Jerrry> Yeah.
<abstrakt> Jerrry, there are a few different partitioning options - I always use "manual"
<soreau> lolol^: How did you break it?
<Jerrry> I'll be careful not to do that.
<abstrakt> Jerrry, or rather, I think it's called "something else" in the ubuntu installer
<Jerrry> k
<abstrakt> Jerrry, literally, it says at the bottom
<abstrakt> Jerrry, 'Something Else'
<lolol^> Doesn't come up... ERROR: "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: [sth w. timeout]"
<Jerrry> Alright.
<abstrakt> Jerrry, and that will let you do manual partitioning
<Jerrry> Thanks, abstrakt.
<lolol^> soreau, Don't know...
<Jerrry> Going to try now.
<abstrakt> Jerrry, I think there may likely be an option to automatically resize your windows partition
<lolol^> I am on 11.10 gnome
<abstrakt> lolol^, i'm so sorry for you :P
<ManDay> So... where exactly is documented how sources.list works? I don't quite get the hang of it
<lolol^> soreau, I even reinstalled the eog package...
<abstrakt> er, well sorry taht you have to use gnome XD
<abstrakt> ManDay, what is there to understand/
<abstrakt> ManDay, deb <SOMEURLGOESHERE> <NAMEOFYOURDISTROGOESHERE> main
<abstrakt> ManDay, that's it
<pfifo> ManDay, man sources.list
<ManDay> for example what is the difference between   deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric multiverse   and deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates multiverse
<soreau> lolol^: What happens when you try to run it from terminal?
<ManDay> pfifo: Ah ok - I didn't have that on my minimal install
<abstrakt> ManDay, one is updates the other is not?
<ManDay> abstrakt: Meaning what?
<abstrakt> ManDay, I believe diff would tell you that "-updates" is the difference
<lolol^> THis error (I am on german): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Zeitüberschreitung wurde erreicht
<pfifo> ManDay, install manpages-en
<lolol^> soreau, Sth like "Timelimit reached"
<ManDay> abstrakt: That concept is foreign to me. Why are updates in a separate repository?
<abstrakt> ManDay, well one repo is going to be the sort of "official" repo as you might think of it
<ManDay> What happens with the data in the non-updates repo?
<abstrakt> ManDay, because the CD has to have the same packages
<abstrakt> ManDay, the freshly installed system needs to basically be the same
<soreau> lolol^: Can you pastebin the complete output to paste.ubuntu.com?
<lolol^> That was the complete output ^^
<abstrakt> ManDay, what happens if an update breaks your system?
<abstrakt> ManDay, I think that possibility is the main rationale for separating updates in to their own repo
<ManDay> abstrakt: So basically once all of my packages have been updated at least once, I have no more packages from the non-update repository?
<lolol^> soreau, Exactly this one line
<abstrakt> ManDay, extensive testing goes in to all of the specific package versions that get realeased as 11.10
<ManDay> How is the relation between XYZ and XYZ-updates established? Is it a naming convention?
<soreau> lolol^: It just says "Timelimit reached" and returns?
<abstrakt> ManDay, well, no, plenty of packages may exist in the non-update repo that you haven't installed yet
<pfifo> can i `wget -r -q -H -l 0 - * > /dev/fd0` to fet the entire internet on a floppy?
<ManDay> abstrakt: Yes, but an install from CD always has all packages \in non-update which then gradually become packages \in updates, right?
<soreau> pfifo: yes
<lolol^> soreau, "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Zeitüberschreitung wurde erreicht"
<ManDay> pfifo: of course, what a question
<ManDay> pfifo: I'd pipe it through tar or gzip, if I were you though.
<abstrakt> ManDay, I dunno, I don't package stuff
<ManDay> The internet is quite big
<lolol^> soreau, Yes, with this prefix...
<pfifo> i have a 720k so im good
<abstrakt> ManDay, and yes I'm sure that it's naming convention related
<ManDay> abstrakt: Ok, in more practical terms: Would it suffice for me to add the ...-updates repository?
<abstrakt> ManDay, when you sudo apt-get install, the package name doesn't include the version
<abstrakt> ManDay, you mean only add updates?
<abstrakt> ManDay, I dunno
<abstrakt> ManDay, not all packages are necessarily going to have updates
<abstrakt> ManDay, is it a problem?
<soreau> lolcat: Does the output of 'date' show your date/time settings are correct?
<ManDay> I still don't see the point in this, that's my problem. Why there are separate repos for updates and ... "non-updates"
<abstrakt> ManDay, like, is there some reason you need to do things differently from the way ubuntu has been doing it for years?
<ManDay> abstrakt: Lol, no.
<CupOfCocoa> As a first time linux user the "lost+found" dir cracks me up, what creative use have you guys found for it over the years? And why the hell is it even there in the first place?
<lolol^> soreau, Just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869052&page=2
<abstrakt> ManDay, because not all packages are gonna have updates, and updates might break the system, and you need to have a canonical stable/frozen list of packages and versions that make up a given distro
<soreau> lolol^: Yea I'm finding reports too
<abstrakt> ManDay, you have to have a definition of what exactly 10.10 is vs what 11.04 etc etc
<tamer> Hello, How can I open a window on a remote display via ssh (Yes, I don't want to see the window, I want it viewed on the remote machine).
<abstrakt> ManDay, seriously you're over thining this way too much
<pfifo> CupOfCocoa, its part of the e2fsck system, if you get a inode that dosent have an associated file, then it will be put in lost&found
<ManDay> abstrakt: ok
<a3r0_> does anyone know how to setup assault cube server? on ubuntu i have the game working but i have a home server and i cant get it too setup the ac
<CupOfCocoa> pfifo: Ah, that actually makes sense, thanks a lot!
<abstrakt> ManDay, you're trying to solve a problem that you haven't even yet encountered - heck you're trying to solve a problem that you don't even know what the problem IS
<ManDay> indeed. that's me.
<abstrakt> ManDay, if you want to know these things, go join the ubuntu developers mailing list
<ManDay> Anticipate EVERYTHING!
<jose__> Hi I am new to Ubuntu.  I need help in configuring my WiFi.  I have a Presario V2000 that has a built-in 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corp BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02).  running lshw Shows the following:   *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
<jose__>        description: Network controller
<jose__>        product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<jose__>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<jose__>        physical id: 2
<FloodBot1> jose__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jose__>        bus info: pci@0000:05:02.0
<abstrakt> ManDay, premature optimization is the root of all evil, so sayeth the Lord Knuth thy God and Savior (TM)
<h00k> !wireless | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soreau> lolol^: This seems to suggest downgrading glib to a stable version will fix it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/880227
<pfifo> !b43 | jose__
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 880227 in Eye of GNOME "eog fails to start with: GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Timeout was reached" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> jose__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ManDay> abstrakt: I consider myself a lord of premature, ridicolous, over-optimization
<BluesKaj> ManDay , that's not anticipation , thats; creating a problem where one doesn't exist or probly won't in the future either ..enough!
<ManDay> BluesKaj: Okay ;p
<abstrakt> BluesKaj++
<lolol^> sordina, Thx for that link...
<BluesKaj> that's my sound-off for today :)
<Kimble> Someone recommend a user-friendly radio streamer for the command line?
<soreau> lolol^: and it has a new version of eog with a fix
<a3r0_> i'm having trouble setting up an assault cube server on my ubuntu 10.04 server? i have the game working but i'm confused about the server?
<a3r0_> does anyone have any idea why the game works but the server wont install ac?
<abstrakt> Kimble, user friendly and command line don't really go together
<ManDay> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in oneiric
<ManDay> Well.
<jose__> pfifo I have spent two days trying to do this through the docs.  I at wits end.  HELP
<ManDay> I could have sworn....
<Kimble> abstrakt: I want an app that doesn't just work with URLs, ie. m3u, pls files etc.
<pfifo> jose__, whats not working?
<ManDay> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in oneiric
<ManDay> abstrakt: ^ ?
<abstrakt> Kimble, http://google.com/search?q=linux+command+line+internet+radio
<pfifo> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB
<lolol^> Ok, downloaded the precise package, lets see...
<Kimble> abstrakt: fuck off.
<pfifo> !language | Kimble
<ubottu> Kimble: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ManDay> nvm, found it
<abstrakt> Kimble, that's not gonna get you much of anywhere
<abstrakt> ManDay, sudo apt-cache search xfce | grep -i ^xfce
<Kimble> Can someone who isn't a disrespectful pillock help me out?
<ManDay> abstrakt: thanks. i already notices its xfce4
 * Kimble is sick of responses like those from abstrakt 
<jose__> I don't know what's not working.  I think that I need to load some drivers, but I'm not sure how it is done.
<lolol^> soreau, Seems a restart is also needed... Going down for restart...
<a3r0_> hey
<pfifo> jose__, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<ManDay> abstrakt: indeed: xfce -> 329 Megs, gnome (as a dep of gnome-panel) -> 700 megs
<abstrakt> Kimble, well you obviously haven't actually googled for this, because I googled for you and found a bunch of stuff
<abstrakt> Kimble, people like abstrakt are sick of people like Kimble who don't google
<Kimble> abstrakt: I've been googling for the past 45 minutes you jack-ass.
<jose__> Latest version just installed it.
<Kimble> Go on, you're so smart, what did you find that meats my needs?
<abstrakt> Kimble, hahaha, well you fail at googling then apparently
<pfifo> jose__, try a `sudo modbrobe wl`
<Kimble> abstrakt: and you fail at courtesy. I'd rather fail at googling, frankly.
<abstrakt> hahah I fail at courtesy?
<lolol^> soreau, Upgrading to newer eog version is working fine!
<abstrakt> lol this coming from the person who just told me to f*ck off
<Kimble> you still haven't listed the app you found. you won't because you didn't find it. You're full of crap.
<BluesKaj> Kimble, no need to for that ...you said you wanted respect , that's not gonna help you get it \
<jose__> not found
<abstrakt> Kimble, no actually i'm not helping you because you were extremely rude
<abstrakt> Kimble, good day, sir
<Kimble> BluesKaj: neither does patience or courtesy. I'm sick of the treatment people dish out on IRC.
<abstrakt> Kimble, so leave
<pfifo> jose__, `sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source`
<Kimble> abstrakt: so ignore me.
<shovell> could anyone help me deactivate a mouse?
<abstrakt> Kimble, nah, i have no real problems with you, i'm just not gonna help you now that you've become a whiny vampire
<ManDay> lxde is also gtk, only, right?
<abstrakt> ManDay, yes
<Kimble> anyone with pubes able to help?
<ManDay> thanks abstrakt
<abstrakt> ManDay, er, well I don't think lxde precludes you from running KDE apps
<sskalnik> With this section of a makefile http://paste.ubuntu.com/772589/ I get these errors  http://paste.ubuntu.com/772590/when building with pbuilder.
<ManDay> abstrakt: Yeah, i guess i would have to pull qt then
<antivirtel> theadmin abstrakt there are a lots of pros and contras between ThinkPad E525(http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/thinkpad/thinkpad-edge/e525/) and IdeaPad V470 (http://shop.lenovo.com/gbweb/gb/en/learn/products/lifestyle/ideapad/v-series/v470/)... E+: has a good keyboard, useful outputs, good price; E-: GPU <> V+: has better CPU&GPU, V-: worse keyboard, 3 USB, smaller display - any suggestions?
<abstrakt> ManDay, of course that would require installing KDE, which takes a huge amount of space
<ManDay> i hope that lxde doesnt pull qt by itsself
<abstrakt> ManDay, Qt != KDE
<abstrakt> Qt is great, KDE sucks
<pfifo> ManDay, lxde uses whatever gets the job done in the least amount of bytes
<ManDay> pfifo: Pretty much what I need.
<ManDay> is network-manager gnome specific or will it work with lxde?
<murfie> hi
<abstrakt> antivirtel, nope, sorry, really the most important thing to do is to try to research the actual hardware chipsets inside the laptops so you can check if you will have driver support
<abstrakt> ManDay, network-manager is not GNOME specific
<abstrakt> ManDay, I have it in xfce
<Kimble> So one guy acts a cheeky prick, gets told off, now no-one'll help?  I've helped more than a few in IRC in my time, and I was able to do it without being a snot-nosed tit.
<ManDay> abstrakt: great
<mongy> Kimble, does it have to be command line or will a very minimal gui do?
<abstrakt> Kimble, you're really digging yourself deeper you know
<antivirtel> abstrakt thanks... nem probléma
<abstrakt> Kimble, you're just making no one want to help you
<antivirtel> * no problem
<ManDay> i guess i'm getting lxde then, given it only uses 180 megs souds perfect for an usb stick
<Kimble> mongy: I don't have a a GUI installed. I run entirely over SSH.
<ManDay> erm, 387, oops
<jose__> Ran the install Command not foune
<ManDay> that's more than xfce
<Kimble> abstrakt: I find the chances of actually getting help, regardless of my demeanour, is very slim on IRC anyway. I use it as a last resort, for obvious reasons.
<mongy> Kimble, shell-fm    ?
<abstrakt> ManDay, lxde should "run faster" than xfce, but if it's space you care about, then I guess go with xfce
<Kimble> mongy: aha. let me check that out.
<BluesKaj> Kimble, and the reason is obvious why you don't get any help :)
<soreau> lolol^: Cool ;-)
<pfifo> jose__, it said command not found? you must have typed it wrong
<Kimble> BluesKaj: lol, don't judge my entire IRC conduct based on one day.
<mongy> Kimble, that one is for last.fm streams.
<abstrakt> mongy, don't feed the trolls :P
<abstrakt> Kimble, we don't have anything else to judge you by
<Kimble> Sometimes, you just get sick of the attitudes.
<Kimble> abstrakt: why judge at all?
<Kimble> just help. That's what the IRC is for.
<abstrakt> hahaha, yes we are sick of people like you with attitudes like yours
<abstrakt> you are correct, sir
<ManDay> abstrakt: D/L xfce as we speak
<abstrakt> Kimble, i didn't judge, you judged
<Kimble> abstrakt: you really need to find something more important to engage in.
<sskalnik> Drop it please.
<abstrakt> Kimble, and you have anger issues, you might wanna get that looked at
<Kimble> abstrakt: come here and lets do it.
<abstrakt> sskalnik, good idea
<sskalnik> You two, please take it out of channel
<abstrakt> i'm done, Kimble is the one who still can't let it go
<Kimble> IRC: the schoolyard of the net.
<Flannel> Kimble, abstrakt: Please just drop it, both of you, thanks.
<abstrakt> seriously why is everyone bringing me in to this? I stopped
<abstrakt> wtf
<jose__> pfilo did a cut and paist.  same responce
<abstrakt> that's so lame
<Kimble> mongy: unfortunately last.fm isn't of much use to me, but thanks for the suggestion.
<abstrakt> did you kick Kimble too?
<pfifo> jose__, can you pastebin the output?
<ManDay> pfifo: Can you imagine any pitfalls when chrooting (mounted proc, sys and dev) into the minimal install and  running apt-get install xfce4 ?
<ManDay> I did so and apt-get install xfce returns with errors for basically everything
<jose__> jose@jose-Presario-V2000-PV340AV-ABA:~$ sudo modbrobe wl
<jose__> sudo: modbrobe: command not found
<pfifo> ManDay, yes, it will install udev more than likely, make sure to stop it before you leave chroot or you wont be able to unmount
<jack> "modprobe"
<jack> use $brain
<pfifo> jose__, its `sudo modprobe wl`
<ManDay> pfifo: Urgh, I'd like those postinstall-hooks not to start any crap while I'm at it...
<Kimble> All the solutions that I can find involve using ip addresses and ports, which is not user-friendly. If there's no alternative, can someone suggest how to extract those details from iTunes radio feeds?
<ManDay> Imho a package manager's business is NOT to stop or even start anything
<pfifo> ManDay, anytime you install a service that supposed to start at boot it autostarts it
<mongy> Kimble, did you try mplayer, its command line
<ManDay> pfifo: That's argueably smart
<ManDay> Anyway, I don't think that's the trouble here
<pfifo> ManDay, ubuntu is made to be easy
<Kimble> mongy: I considered it. I was hoping for something with a smaller footprint. It's a 70MB install.  MPG123 is less than a meg, but it requires ip addresses and ports.
<abstrakt> lalala, look at me
<mongy> Kimble, mplayer http://network.absoluteradio.co.uk/core/audio/aacplus/live.pls?service=a9bb  works,  not tried any fancy schmancy mms or whatever tho
<Kimble> mongy: but if it's all there is...
<ManDay> Doesn't it lead to collisions in the kernel if apt-get in the Chroot starts another instance of udev while an udev outside of the chroot is already running?
<pfifo> ManDay, ive never had any problems
<Kimble> mongy: i'm installing now - give me a mo and I'll report back...
<dimethyl> ubuntu11 wont recognize my usb audio interface (behringer uca200).. anybody experience something similar?
<YeeP> Hello, I have a running install of ubuntu 11.10, with a dual boot running grub2. I would like to format the partition ubuntu is on and run a clean install of the OS. If I just boot up with the live CD and format the partition(s) ubuntu uses to reinstall, will my mutli boot still be functional?
<ManDay> I don't understand it. When I apt-get install xfce in the chroot I get errors for  "locale: Cannot set LC_... to default locale: No such file or directory" - but nothing else. But THEN the whole thing ends in "Errors were encountered while processing: <basically all packages that were installed>"  - Ideas?
<ManDay> E: Sub-process /ust/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ManDay> /usr, that is
<pfifo> ManDay, do `export LC_ALL=C` and `export HOME=/root`
<gde33> newbie question: Why are things that don't work not removed from the software center?
<jose__> philo this is the out put  WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/b.lacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<jose__> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/backlist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<eo-helios> dimethyl: most probably an alsa/oss question
<abstrakt> gde33, because it's free software and not everyone has time to fix everything
<abstrakt> gde33, also, just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean that it doesn't work for other people
<dimethyl> ubuntu10 recognized my usb audio device automatically, could the upgrade have changed the driver?
<pfifo> jose__, warnnings are ok, are you able to use the network-applet to connect now?
<jose__> how do I do that?
<pfifo> there should be a network icon on the panel
<gde33> abstrakt: I'm just a newbie, my experience was that everything looks really sexy, runs smoothly but then the software doesn't work because the version are highly outdated?
<gde33> abstrakt: It is really so hard to keep that up to date?
<abstrakt> gde33, so go buy a mac
<pfifo> jose__, there should be a network icon on the panel
<Flannel> abstrakt: Please be helpful.
<YeeP> lol
<ManDay> pfifo: I even ran apt-get install xfce again and it said xfce were already installed. But then it spits out the whole range of errors again....     errror processing dbus (--configure)   followed by several instances of other ocnfigureation errors.
<gde33> abstrakt: how do I find whoever is suppose to update the old stuff?
<ManDay> Because it can't start Upstart dbus?!
<abstrakt> gde33, join the developers' mailing list
<ManDay> pfifo: How did you manage? On a non ubuntu host?
<abstrakt> gde33, or possible the packagers' mailing list
<jose__> if you are talking about the two arrows only the wired network is showing.  not the wifi
<pfifo> ManDay, xfce4 is a meta package, run `apt-get remove --purge xfce4` and then retry
<gde33> abstrakt: ok, thanks
<eo-helios> dimethyl: > ubuntu10 recognized my usb audio device automatically < lsmod for ubuntu 10.10 and for current one
<ManDay> pfifo: again, those errors
<pfifo> ManDay, it might be that your kernel is too different from ubuntu's
<BluesKaj> Kimble, try mpg123 , http://www.linux-magazine.com/content/view/full/44311
<ManDay> pfifo: It all starts with the error that it's not able to start dbus via upstart
<tamer> How do I resume a session opened on a remote machine?
<eo-helios> two possibilities, the driver is not loaded, is loaded but not working
<ManDay> pfifo: Hrm... I guess I will have to do all this stuff from the livecd then
<Kimble> BluesKaj: I'm already trying it. It requires ports and ip addresses, like I pointed out earlier.
<eo-helios> both are worth
<Kimble> BluesKaj: pity, cos the footprint is tiny.
<ManDay> pfifo: just out of curiosity: did you suceed with it on a non-ubuntu-host=
<ManDay> ?
<pfifo> jose__, can you paste the output of `lsmod`
<eo-helios> both are worse*
<pfifo> ManDay, well, cant really compare cause ive only done it from debain, and there pretty much the same
<ManDay> abstrakt: Do I need to explicitly install a display manager?
<abstrakt> ManDay, no
<abstrakt> ManDay, just run startx
<ManDay> what?!
<ManDay> dude...
<mongy> Kimble, what about xmms2?
<ManDay> I want a display manager!
<ManDay> My prerequisite was to get something equivalent to the standard GNOME desktop with reduced functionality.
<ManDay> But it should have at least an equivalent login
<BluesKaj> Kimble, well one expects that with a cli app, what's so onerous about copying and pasting URL?
<abstrakt> ManDay, uhh... yeah, startx works fine, you just need to know how to configure your session
<jose__> pfifo Here it is:   lsmod
<jose__> Module                  Size  Used by
<jose__> wl                   2646601  0
<jose__> lib80211               14570  1 wl
<jose__> bnep                   17923  2
<FloodBot1> jose__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jose__> rfcomm                 38408  0
<abstrakt> ManDay, a display manager just does some handy stuff to help you configure your session automagically
<Kimble> BluesKaj: that's not what I said. it wants PORT and IP ADDRESS. mpg123 doesn't accept URLs.
<ManDay> abstrakt: look man that's not an option
<pfifo> jose__, please use a pastebin http://fpaste.org
<abstrakt> ManDay, so then apt-get install gdm
<ManDay> abstrakt: I know very well what a display manager does. I maintain a gentoo system, you remember...
<abstrakt> or maybe xdm, I think xdm exists
<mongy> Kimble,  xmms2 add url_here then xmms2 play
<abstrakt> i don't remember sorry
<ManDay> It's just that this usb stick has, for example, to work on tablets where I don't have a keyboard
<Kimble> mongy: yeah, I'm just reading through the docs now. Looks promising.
<pfifo> jose__, can you paste the output of `iwconfig`
<ManDay> (generally speaking: I need the convenience of GNOME - just not the same plethora of tools and features)
<_Nano> can someone help me resolve a kernel compiling issue? : http://pastebin.com/7YJEjMdB
<Guest84021> hi,anyone have problems with touchpad response under ubuntu?
<ManDay> Guest84021: Be specific
<abstrakt> ManDay, sudo apt-get install xdm
<abstrakt> ManDay, http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+xdm
<ManDay> abstrakt: I don't recall off hand, is xdm the one that I get on a standard ubuntu?
<ManDay> ok ok
<Guest84021> touchpad freezes at times
<ManDay> Guest84021: Even more specific?
<ManDay> What do you mean by "freeze"?
 * rarillo byeee
<abstrakt> Guest84021, are you sure it's your touchpad and not just your system freezing?
<Guest84021> the cursor won't respond to touchpad input,just seems to happen randomly
<ManDay> LightDM is the dm of ubuntu
<Guest84021> will sometimes work ok for a while and then freeze
<Kimble> mongy: yes, looks promising, and a much smaller footprint than mplayer. just installing now.
<ManDay> Guest84021: While you are moving the figure?
<powersurge> so in firefox I can't get pandora to go, and it seems to have something to do with ubuntu. are you guys able to get pandora to play music in ff?
<powersurge> cause I'm utterly stumped
<powersurge> ff on other oses seems to work flawlessly with pandora
<Guest84021> i have just updated though,seems ok at present
<ManDay> Guest84021: In a 'sensible' fashion or completely (I'm trying to determine whether it could be a Gesture of Finger-Width issue)
<Sidewinder1> _Nano, With all of the error messages saying, "No space left on device", could it be a hard-drive "almost-full", issue?
<YeeP> can anyone answer my previous question? about the install
<DemonWitch> hey
<Guest84021> when it happens the cursor is completely unresponsive
<_Nano> Sidewinder1: no i have 1TB free and 24GB of ram, plus my swap is 32GB
<DemonWitch> if i try apt-get remove something, that is needed by another package. will i get notified?
<ManDay> Guest84021: How long does it last?
<Flannel> DemonWitch: yeah, you'll get told "you'll also remove all of these! Continue? y/n?"
<YeeP> DW: I think it tells you what 'else' it will remove and gives you an option to continue
<YeeP> oh, oops
<Guest84021> i have to restart to fix it,or plug a mouse in
<Sidewinder1> _Nano, Then, that's sure as hack not it; 'twas just a thought.
<bobalazs> i'm having a problem. Currently running a vesa driver that is default, though  its a unichrome driver that is supposed to work on this via s3 igp card - but with that i cant see the mouse on the connected external monitor (its a r1004 packard bell laptop
<Guest84021> but,i have applied some updates a few minutes ago and ok at present
<ManDay> Guest84021: I have to leave now. You may try to use usbmon to check whether you still get signals on the usb port
<jose__> pfifo Just figured it out. paste.ubuntu.com/772618
<pfifo> _Nano, you might have encounterd a disk error that put the disk in readonly mode, double check `df -h`and if there is room then reebot
<Sidewinder1> YeeP, If you simply install to the same partition, GRUB, should re-write correctly for the new install.
<ManDay> if not, it's likely a HW issue or at a deep kernel level.
<ManDay> Guest84021: ^
<Guest84021> ok,thank you
<ManDay> np, hope it helps
<sskalnik> With this section of a makefile http://paste.ubuntu.com/772589/ I get these errors  http://paste.ubuntu.com/772590/when building with pbuilder. Rather confused as to what is causing the errors.
<_Nano> pfifo, Sidewinder1 thanks, I see the issue now I should have been doing it on another partition =/
<_Nano> it is infact full.
<_Nano> derp.
<Crupulus> Hello (newbie) - is the command "ifconfig" what I need to know if my wifi card is recognized ?
<nullie> Crupulus, you could use ifconfig -a
<YeeP> Sidewinder, thank you. Hoever there are I believe 2 partitions it is instlaled on
<YeeP> swap, root and "main"
<nullie> Crupulus, but wifi card could be named eth0, so better use iwconfig
<Sidewinder1> _Nano, Ah, the partition was full..
<_Nano> yeah =/ I wasn't paying attention like I should've
<abstrakt> is there no GUI timezone utility in xfce?
<Crupulus> nullie, well I have two things displayed there, eth0 which says it's ethernet, and lo (local loopback or something)
<nullie> Crupulus, try iwconfig
<Crupulus> nullie, but this netbook has a wifi card aswell..
<Crupulus> ok ty
<Crupulus> sec
<Crupulus> "no wireless extension" rawr
<abstrakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime <- "Time and Date" does not exist in Application -> Settings
<Kimble> mongy: unfortunately it doesn't support the URLs that iTunes uses.  I'm going to give up now, it's not worth the hassle. But thanks for the assist.
<Crupulus> nullie, would it be a missing driver ?
<nullie> Crupulus, try lspci
<jose__> pfifo I feel like I need to walk away for a while and try agein latter.  Thanks for your help.
<Guest98311> Well, 12.04 alpha seems to work pretty well.
<Sidewinder1> _Nano, If you're planning on shrinking or otherwise changing an NTFS partition, don't forget to DEFRAGMENT it at least twice, prior to re-partitioning...
<Crupulus> ah there it shows it, the ethernet one (atheros) and the wifi one (broadcom)
<nullie> Crupulus, which broadcom model?
<nullie> Crupulus, well, you can google it yourself
<pfifo> sskalnik, the error looks like line 8
<trote> I need to read a text file and only get lines with a certain character in a certain position, which tool is best for this? sed?
<pfifo> sskalnik, try this instead: test -f $(DESTDIR)/etc/nslink.conf || cp $(DESTDIR)/etc/nslink.conf $(DESTDIR)/etc/
<Guest98311> Anyone else testing 12.04 today?
<theadmin> Guest98311: Try #ubuntu+1
<Guest98311> ok
<Administrateur> hello
<Sidewinder1> _Nano, And, god forbid me from mentioning an NTFS partition, in this channel. ;-)
<Administrateur> ok
<abstrakt> Sidewinder1, there's nothing really wrong with windows, most people here probably use both... and heck most people in ##windows tend to be linux users as well
<Sidewinder1> !ask | Administrateur
<ubottu> Administrateur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Flannel> Sidewinder1: eh?  Who said he even had a question to ask?
<abstrakt> yeah i was wondering the same
<pfifo> sskalnik, but that really dosent make anysense can you pastebin `ls -la /tmp/buildd/nslink-4.28.1/debian/tmp`
<bradj> ubottu: seen ondrej?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Sidewinder1> abstrakt, Yes, I'm rather ashamed to admit that, on occasion, I still boot to win.. :-(
<donavan01> is there a way to run ubuntu from a flash drive but be able to initally configure it using virtualbox
<number17> i like windows7
<Administrateur> what ?
<abstrakt> Sidewinder1, yeah and I'm saying you can take your OS elitism elsewhere, no one really cares or thinks you're a bigger man because you like to dis windows
<xxiao> since when ubuntu deprecate aptitude and favor apt-get/
<xxiao> since when ubuntu deprecate aptitude and favor apt-get?
<abstrakt> xxiao, since like, forever ago?
<abstrakt> aptitude sucks... well the gui sucks... i've heard it "handles deps better"... whatever that means
<Sidewinder1> Flannel, He said "Hello", "ok", perhaps it was my mistake; if so, I apologize. :-)
<abstrakt> er, not the gui, the "ncurses gui"
<xxiao> aptitude is CLI though
<Flannel> xxiao: apt-get was always the preferred, but aptitude was removed from the default install in 10.10.
<Sidewinder1> abstrakt, Um,.. Er,.. Pardon me?
<xxiao> i should say i always use aptitude under console
<beblah> hi.. i just installed 11.10, is there a package manager already installed by default?
<abstrakt> beblah, yes
<nullie> aptitude rocks
<beblah> where can i find it?
<xxiao> aptitude search mypkg
<nullie> apt-get install aptitude
<xxiao> aptitude install mypkg
<og01> how can i disable that autohiding floaty scrollbar and get my normal ones back agian?
<xxiao> works very well, i think it's the preferred method in 8.04 and such
<abstrakt> beblah, in the menu?
<xxiao> somehow it's not even installed now
<Sidewinder1> abstrakt, No elitism here.. Perhaps you may wish to take a look at your self? With all due respect, of course..
<Flannel> xxiao: Correct.  You can install it if you would like, or just use apt-get instead.  apt-get install foo, apt-cache search foo, etc.
<abstrakt> Sidewinder1, your implicit dissing of windows is in fact OS elitism, i don't care to argue the point because there is no argument
<abstrakt> I personally dislike all OSes equally
<xxiao> have not used apt-get for a while, what's the way to do 'aptitude search pkg' using apt-get?
<beblah> yeah i tried that earlier.. i get the message that aptitude is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<abstrakt> I'm an equal opportunity discriminator when it comes to OS
<Flannel> xxiao: apt-cache search foo.
<Sidewinder1> Agreed. Ignore filter on..
<Mumin> Can anyone help me? My network-limit is 2Mbit on a 60Mbit internet (works flawless on Windows 7). Recently installed Ubuntu 10.04 and is still limited on a RTL8111/8168B HIGHLIGHT please! :)
<xxiao> apt-cache search foo is just unintuitive
<xxiao> why cant apt-get search
<sskalnik> pfifo:  I think I figured out the issue; awaiting experiment's results.
<mebigfatguy> i am unable to boot up 11.10 in linux 3.0, it boots fine in 2.6.8.... I have a GEForce FX 5200. It boots to a pure purple screen. If i add nomodeset to the boot command, it changes behavior to showing a pure black screen with a blinking cursor. Any idea what else i can try to get it to boot in 3.0?
<Flannel> xxiao: because that's not how it is built.
<Yoshimitsuc> Hi all :)
<og01> abstrakt: both have pros and cons, but linux is better. I'll cite my sources: git.kernel.org
<beblah> Package aptitude is not available, but is referred to by another package. <-- :/
<xxiao> i hope apt-get can get apt-cache/apt-file all folded in
<xxiao> apt-get search foo or apt-get rsearch foo(remote search),or something alike
<Mumin> Installed Ubuntu 10.04, can't get up my speed with RTL8111/8168B. Stops at ~2Mbit/s on a 60Mbit/s network. (Works on Windows). Clues?
<pfifo> xxiao, ive been asking myself that for ages
<xxiao> anyways
<Flannel> beblah: That means you likely have your repositories misconfigured.
<og01> hey I thought the newish weird scrollbar would be part of the gtk theme, but switching themes i cannot get the ordinary one back? any ideas on how to revert?
<pfifo> xxiao, `apt-get search foo` should exist
<Yoshimitsuc> I'm very very very hapy, becous my ubuntu not crash when i'm instaled graph drivers :D
<beblah> Flannel: how can i sort that out?
<pfifo> xxiao, you can add an alias for it in your .bashrc
<xxiao> pfifo: try that, E: invliado peration search
<abstrakt> og01, nah, linux has just as many problems and bugs as windows and mac
<xangua> if you mean overlay scrollbar, there is a webupd8 blog pots that says how og01
<Flannel> blind: pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<xxiao> pfifo: of course i can, just saying it's not intuitive, for the most freq used cmds
<antivirtel> Does anyone know if a new color laser printer could print good quality photos?
<abstrakt> i've seen all three OSes crash and burn, none does a particularly better job than the others
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<beblah> i'm having a very difficult time getting this up and running.. my built in wireless nic is blacklisted by default
<Flannel> abstrakt: Again, please be helpful, and please help this channel stay on topic.  Thanks.
<xangua> og01: see the link above
<ManDay> abstrakt: hey
<abstrakt> sigh
<donavan01> is there a way to boot from a USB flash drive and have the changes I make to it stay resident the next time I boot with that drive
<pfifo> xxiao, i meant `apt-get search foo` dosent exist but it SHOULD!
<ManDay> abstrakt: oh come on...
<abstrakt> ManDay, yes?
<og01> xangua: thanks
<xxiao> pfifo: yes, can't agree more
<xangua> !persistent | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Yoshimitsuc> who know how can i custom my windows on ubuntu for 1024x600 resolutions :) ?
<ManDay> oh, that sighing wasn't at me, I take it
<ManDay> sorry, I guess I'm a little paranoid :P
<xxiao> pfifo: do we have a page saying 'most wanted features'
<ManDay> abstrakt: I was wondering which thing I will have to install to get something like nm-applet
<ManDay> (in xfce4, of coruse)
<pfifo> xxiao, as apt-get is debain stuff youll have to add it to a debain wishlist, and debain devs dont really care about ubuntu
<og01> abstrakt: I've not tried every distro, but the linux kernel seems very very stable to me
<Yoshimitsuc> Ubuntu is the best but i have problem with 1024x600 resolutions :(
<donavan01> xangua ... thanks ... any idea if that will work if I create it to run in a virtual machine first?  basically I want to configure it in a virtual machine and then run it live after all the bugs are worked out
<floflo2> hi, ubuntu 11.10 how to disable shutdown screen (goal is to show message)
<oCean> og01: this channel is not for general discussion. Feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue though
<ManDay> abstrakt: Do you use nm-applet?
<og01> oCean: sorry, abstrakt started it
<ManDay> !search nm-applet
<ubottu> Found:
<oCean> og01: now we're moving on
<abstrakt> og01, actually no Sidewinder1 did
<oCean> fine, we're all moving on, ok?
<K1rk> I have a Ubuntu deployment of a lot of laptops... using Puppet I can push out changes via any CLI commands I can run.  I want to disable suspend so the laptops can't go to sleep. I have been successful in doing so, but now when the lid is closed, there's an error about the laptop "Failing to suspend."  I'd like to globally change the default action when the lid is closed, but it seems to be profile specific.  Is there a command I can run as
<K1rk> root to fix this system-wide?
<ManDay> Does anyone know which package nm-applet is part of?
<K1rk> ManDay: I believe it's a part of network-manager-gnome.
<abstrakt> ManDay, I don't know what it's called... in xfce i have a wireless icon that "just shows up" in my system tray
<ManDay> K1rk: Thanks. Brings me back to the question which would be the xfce analogon.
<abstrakt> ManDay, i'm not sure what puts it in my system tray
<ManDay> abstrakt: Process name, perhaps?
<beblah> Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate.
<abstrakt> K1rk, the solution... is to use chef :P
<beblah> i'm not sure where to go from here
<beblah> it's just not there?
<Flannel> beblah: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<xk00zx> quit
<ManDay> Does apt-get install   automatically install "recommended" packages?
<beblah> it's not connected
<beblah> that's why i'm doing this.. trying to sort the wifi card
<pfifo> ManDay, no
<Flannel> ManDay: recommended yes, suggested no.
<DarkriftX> I dont really know gnome very well and I am trying to show hidden files in whatever file browser comes default with 11.10 but cant find anywhere to change options in this program. can anyone help?
<XiaolinDraconis> ctrl+h
<K1rk> ManDay: You may want to look at running apt-get build-dep
<Flannel> beblah: Ah, that would make sense then.  You'll need to sort that out first, but you don't need aptitude to sort that out.
<VictorCL2> how can I login to ubuntu with normal gnome theme?
<xangua> DarkriftX: control+h
<VictorCL2> I dont like these icons to the left
<K1rk> ManDay: That will build the dependencies for whatever you're installing.
<DarkriftX> ok, thanks
<K1rk> There are some cases where I have to do that.
<XiaolinDraconis> nautilus is the default file manager
<ManDay> Flannel: What is the difference? I only know "recommented" from aptitude
<xangua> VictorCL2: define normal, if you mean gnome2, is no longer maintained
<floflo2> hi, ubuntu 11.10 how to disable shutdown screen (goal is to show message)
<VictorCL2> so how can i move the icon bar to the right of screen?
<ManDay> network-manager and network-manager-gnome appear to be actually the same package oO
<xangua> !who | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xangua> VictorCL2: you can't move the launcher from the fixed position, for now
<VictorCL2> ¬¬
<Flannel> ManDay: The Recommends field should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations.
<pfifo> VictorCL2, flip you LCD upside down ^^
<VictorCL2> wtf .. why cant you move it¿
<jutnux> xangua: I thought you could use MyUnity? If we are talking about Unity that is.
<Flannel> ManDay: Suggests is used to declare that one package may be more useful with one or more others. Using this field tells the packaging system and the user that the listed packages are related to this one and can perhaps enhance its usefulness, but that installing this one without them is perfectly reasonable.
<XiaolinDraconis> VictorCL2, you could use a dock of some sort
<ManDay> Flannel: So if that's what apt-get does. Does aptitude install suggested packages? There is no such setting
<VictorCL2> while isntalling ubuntu it says that is the most flexible operating system .. where you can change anything you want
<pfifo> VictorCL2, file it as a bug at launchpad
<XiaolinDraconis> i would like to know more about compiling from source. can someone throw me in the right direction?
<XiaolinDraconis> such as requirements and advantages
<Flannel> ManDay: I have no idea what aptitude does.  apt-get installs recommends because it's configured to do so (and it says 'these packages are suggested'), you can change that behavior if you want to.
<auronandace> !compile | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<pfifo> !compile | XiaolinDraconis
<XiaolinDraconis> ty
<ManDay> Is it possible to remove all packages which are suggested or recommented but not actually required?
<VictorCL2> on my wireless .it ways "firmware missing"
<yeehaw> ManDay: apt-get autoremove removes all packages that are not used for anything
<robin0800> VictorCL2: you can get it on the bottom but its a hack
<VictorCL2> how can I fix this :( .. is a lenovo s12 netbook
<pfifo> ManDay, run `apt-get moo`
<VictorCL2> I did this -> http://www.randomitguy.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-and-lenovo-ideapad-s12.html   <-- now I get "firmware missing"
<Corey> VictorCL2: That's unfortunate.
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, i have an lenovo idepad s12 and everything goes fine
<VictorCL2> Benkinooby how did you make the wireless work?
<Corey> Probably the nonfree firmware. :-)
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, oh, sorry, i just saw you are using ubuntu 11.04 - i use ubuntu 10.04 - but i guess your version should even be better
<VictorCL2> I am using ubuntu 11.10
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, what ubuntu do you use?
<yeehaw> Victor12: remove "blacklist acer_wmi" from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<Benkinooby> ok
<yeehaw> Victor12: reboot
<ManDay> when I try to apt-get  linux-generic it also wants to pull in grub - is that normal?
<pfifo> ManDay, yes
<yeehaw> Victor12 or in other words, reverse what you just did.
<floflo2> hi, ubuntu 11.10 how to disable shutdown screen (goal is to show message) > any help or google keyword ?
<VictorCL2> ok
<ManDay> pfifo: So GRUB is an actualy *dependency* or just suggested or recommented?
<blipblip> Its a dependancy if you want to boot your OS!
<murfie> yawn
<abstrakt> ManDay, er, what else would you use instead of grub?
<abstrakt> ManDay, lilo?
<ManDay> abstrakt: that is indeed what I use
<abstrakt> ManDay, er, well I guess you are on a USB stick aren't you
<abstrakt> oh, ok, well ubuntu uses grub by default, has for a long time now I think
<ManDay> abstrakt: Correct, but I use LILO for everything
<abstrakt> actually it uses grub2
<beblah> hi, could i get some advice on this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-not-working
<abstrakt> ManDay, yeah I dunno, you might not be able to get around that
<beblah> this is my wireless card, it's blacklisted by default it seems
<ManDay> abstrakt: I would have reckoned you would use LILO, since you are all up for lightweight and GRUB is nothing but bloat
<abstrakt> ManDay, you might have to explicitly rerun the lilo MBR thingie
<ManDay> abstrakt: I just wanted to know
<beblah> i'm trying to follow to the steps to no avail
<abstrakt> ManDay, uhh... nah, i don't care about lightweight that much, I would have used unity if it didn't suck so bad :)
<VictorCL2> ok yeehaw but I cant activate the wireless
<abstrakt> ManDay, i moved to XFCE because it's closer to GNOME2
<VictorCL2> is disabled
<pfifo> ManDay, dpkg-query -W <deb file> will tell you some info about it
<abstrakt> ManDay, and as an added bonus it's a lot faster
<abstrakt> ManDay, I don't have particular space constraints, I have a decent sized HD and RAM
<beblah> i'm trying to get apt-get to follow the steps but i can't do it
<beblah> trying to use, even
<abstrakt> geoffmcc, BluesKaj, hey what were you guys talking about with the blacklist thing?
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: what does iwconfig give you?
<abstrakt> beblah, I actually have the 4311 as well, and I just got it  to work
<abstrakt> beblah, do you have the STA driver installed from "Additional Drivers" ?
<beblah> i don't have anything installed that wasn't in the cd image
<beblah> i'm assuming that wasn't installed by default?
<VictorCL2> wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg EESID:off/any
<pfifo> ManDay, sorry dpkg -I <deb file> is what im thinking of
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: iwconfig wlan0 up
<celltech> Since #vmware are fags! Maybe you can answer. Why is it not 'legal' to run a Mac OS VM?
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: after that pls give me the ifconfig output in pastebin
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<VictorCL2> iwconfig: unknown command "up"
<beblah> abstrakt: can i download it to a flashdrive and install from that?
<beblah> the STA driver?
<Myrtti> celltech: a) please no name calling and behave b) because Mac OSX licence allows it to be run only on the original hardware, AFAIK.
<yeehaw> VictroCL2: Did you put wlan0 in the command?
<VictorCL2> yes
<celltech> Myrtti Well that's poo.. I need iTunes again and it runs best on Mac
<yeehaw> what the
<inashdeen> hi, anyone here knows what happen to basta project?
<floflo2> (disable shutdown splash ???) Is it so complicated ? No one seem to know
<tobbes> greetings I'm trying to kill a process that is running httpd
<tobbes> but when I try it says no such process
<jutnux> celltech: I'm sure the Windows version wouldn't kill you :-) What OS are you on at the minute?
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: Err.. my bad. ifconfig wlan0 up
<celltech> Myrtti Did that but my oracle keeps corrupting
<inashdeen> second, anyone here knows how didi hotot uses html in its application.i am trying to do just the same. making a gui with html and then run bash scripts from it
<tobbes> has anybody had any problems building apache2 from source on ubuntu 11?
<abstrakt> beblah, you don't want the STA driver, you want the b34 driver
<VictorCL2> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<abstrakt> beblah, go to Applications -> Settings -> Additional Drivers
<abstrakt> beblah, is the STA driver both present and "activated"? it will have a green circle if it is activated.
<beblah> abstrakt: it only says No proprietary drivers are installed
<VictorCL2> yeehaw SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Callum> Guys, could anybody tell me the minimum RAM for a Ubuntu installation?
<abstrakt> beblah, ok good
<Callum> Is it 64 MB or 32 MB RAM?
<abstrakt> beblah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xangua> Callum: i would guess 512
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: sec
<Callum> Oh, did it used to be different?
<abstrakt> beblah, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<abstrakt> beblah, then reboot, and hopefully your card should "just work"
<oCean> Callum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jutnux> 384mb Callum
<Callum> That's recommended
<Lufti_oO> I have big problem while installing ubuntu 11.10 64bit: The install assistant is still open. Its command line says "ready if you are". The assistants current form it displays is "Keyboard layout" where you have to choose your lazout. I did that, klicked continue, everything is now grayed out (no back or continue possible) and nothing happens. I waited one hour.
<abstrakt> beblah, I just did this about an hour ago
<Lufti_oO> anz idea?
<Benkinooby> yeehaw, VictorCL2 i know that message.. hard to find with google, but the solution is a oneliner
<Callum> I saw another page somewhere, saying the bare minimum
<beblah> abstrakt: ok, but my only option is to connect via ethernet at this point?
<xangua> Callum: you may be confused with 'minimal instalation'
<beblah> to install the 2 packages with apt-get
<pfifo> Callum, you can get by with much less bu youll have to use the alternat installer and no Xorg
<jutnux> Although it'd be as slow as heck.
<abstrakt> beblah, yes, you will need to connect via ethernet
<abstrakt> beblah, yes
<jutnux> Callum: XFCE runs on 384mb though, quite well too.
<beblah> ok thanks for the link, very helpful
<beblah> bbl :)
<xangua> pfifo: the alternate will just install normal desktop, not a lighter one :/
<abstrakt> Lufti_oO, try rebooting and do it again maybe. I had some strange issues with the ubuntu installer and I just rebooted and tried again and it was fine
<Benkinooby> yeehaw, VictorCL2 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/ip-alias-siocsifflags-cannot-assign-requested-address-912985/ see the second post
<xk00zx> Hello - fairly new to ubuntu, came in earlier with a sound issue for recording with ffmpeg - after installing and moving around a bunch of packages, I didn't feel like it was helping, however, it seemed to fix "Desktop Recorder" (wasn't able to use it before going down the ffmpeg route - video was sped up). Now I can record, and get audio, but only from the first device setup in alsamixer - (line OR microphone) - is there a way to record
<xk00zx>  both?
<pfifo> xangua, i mean in the final install, he wont be able to use X
<abstrakt> xk00zx, what kind of recording are you doing?
<abstrakt> xk00zx, are you actually doing live streaming, or are you more like a "recording studio" where you record musicians and the mix things together?
<Benkinooby> yeehaw, VictorCL2 oh, srry, that was for an other siocsifflag error
<xk00zx> abstrakt - Minecraft video for youtube - its a java game
 * Tech-1 Please deposit obsolete microsoft products to you're nearest green box trash receptacle and enjoy Ubuntu linux.
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: Please give me lspci -v in a pastebin. Not in chat
<Lufti_oO> abstrakt, thanks!
<abstrakt> I have heard of Minecraft, I have not yet played it
<abstrakt> minecraft is java?
<VictorCL2> ok
<ssdrd> hello, on my ubuntu server localhost seems to be broken . After reboot "ping localhost" won't return anything until I do ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 manually. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<yeehaw> Benkinooby: thx anyway
<oCean> Tech-1: please don't post such nonsense here
<xk00zx> abstrakt it is - runs fine no matter what os - one of the reasons i felt comfortable switching from windows is i could still play minecraft.
<pfifo> xk00zx, linux dosent have a good alternative to fraps
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: error seems to relate with the firmware nog being correctly loaded from the driver. So let's see if we can fix that
<VictorCL2> ok thanks a lot
<abstrakt> xk00zx, so how does ffmpeg relate?
<abstrakt> actually gtg in for a bit... bbl
<xk00zx> pfifo - agreed, i'm making it work so far with "Desktop Recorder" - just having issues with the audio - i'm quite impressed with the quality however.
<Benkinooby> yeehaw, just saw that it is a driver thing
<xk00zx> abstrakt - not exactly sure - although i was attempting to use ffmpeg as a recorder, and went down quite a list of adding packages from an older ubuntu help thread on ffmpeg - and i think it helped the program Desktop Recorder - not sure what I did, but it works now.
<yeehaw> Benkinooby: indeed, that's the reason that I want to see the lspci -v output. Need to know what driver needs to be loaded correctly and what firmware is not
<xk00zx> abstrakt - my issue is just setting the first "default" device for recording to be line input and my microphone...
<moegreen> hey guys i just got my new ATI Radeon card and need to install the drivers but how do i install my old previous NVIDIA drivers so i get a clean ATI install?
<moegreen> *uninstall NVIDIA
<Benkinooby> yeehaw, as i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop (= same model as VictorCL2) i think i just had to run jockey-gtk and it was fixed
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, did you run jockey-gtk?
<VictorCL2> yeehaw http://paste.ubuntu.com/772677/
<VictorCL2> Benkinooby jockey-gtk ? no what is it¿?
<pfifo> moegreen, you dont need to uninstall the drives just add it to the blacklist
<alvarezp> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu Oneiric on an amd64. Right now, my only source is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main" but I'm seeing duplicate packages in aptitude (like network-manager, nmap...) Google hasn't helped so far. Any ideas?
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, open a terminal and run 'sudo jockey-gtk' it is a tool for finding drivers for you... it will provide a driver with "STA" in its name... install that driver and reboot
<YeeP> Can anyone give me some recommendations on the swap partition size?
<yeehaw> Benkinooby, VictorCL2: Lol, I didn't know about that tool. Always doing things the hard way :p
<pfifo> YeeP, double your physical memory
<YeeP> ok, thats what I have heard
<YeeP> thanks.
<alvarezp> YeeP, it depends on your usage. But 1 to 2 times your physical memory is good.
<oCean> alvarezp: I'm not an aptitude user, but what does  apt-cache policy nmap  show? This should list available packages including their repo
<Benkinooby> yeehaw, don't praise the day before evening... let's see what that thing can do... maybe the hard ways is the only one to go
<tjayh913> ugh, trying to dual boot and my hard drive already has wierd partitions in it
<yeehaw> Benkinooby: :-)
<AaronDCampbell> Is there a good (up to date) tutorial on setting up two Ubuntu 11.10 installs to use rsync to move files between them?
<VictorCL2> Benkinooby but I dont have internet
<VictorCL2> to use that tool
<YeeP> I was getting errors in my last setup where there was not enough space in /boot
<alvarezp> oCean, weirdly enough: for nmap, which is uninstalled, only one entry (500 http://...) -- For network-manager, which is installed, 2 entries (100 /var/lib... and 500 http://...)
<YeeP> for a reinstall, any tips on how to avoid that
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: How are you on irc?
<VictorCL2> on my other computer
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, how do you think you'll get drivers, no matter what way, jockey or manually, if you don't have internet?
<yeehaw> err leave irc, switch network cable. Try it and come back if it does not :p
<yeehaw> *work
<tjayh913> hmm, ugh
<VictorCL2>  I dont know , I could install them with a pendrive
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, is there a way you get internet to the computer that needs the driver?
<VictorCL2> well I dont know if I have a network cable to hook up to the router
<pfifo> !offline | VictorCL2
<ubottu> VictorCL2: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<alvarezp> oCean, I noticed that, for network-manager, only one of the two packages is marked as installed. That one has a description. The uninstalled one doesn't have a description. Both have the same version number. This is a clean installation.
<tjayh913> how do I get the ubuntu automatic partitioner to change which part of the hard drive to mess with, as it has currently picked a tiny one
<VictorCL2> ok Ifound a cable
<VictorCL2> I will to to the router and run that command xD
<VictorCL2> wait
<tjayh913> somehow its trying to use a 7.1GB part of the hard drive, where there should be a few hundred gig available for it
<nodestool> what is the name of the GUI tool to create live thumbdrives from .iso images?
<oCean> alvarezp: weird. I cannot think of what happened.
<YeeP> nodestool: using which OS
<oCean> alvarezp: and you have this with other packages as well?
<BarkingFish> nodestool:  do you mean unetbootin?
<nodestool> YeeP: Xubuntu
<alvarezp> oCean, some of them only.
<BarkingFish> nope, obviously you don't :)
<nodestool> in gnome you choose like "live cd creator" or something can't remember, what it was called.
<tjayh913> It gives me a place to select a drive, but it will only give me one option, can anyone help, please?
<nodestool> xubutu doesn't have such a tool or if it does i don't know what its called
<nodestool> tjayh913: havn't had that problem before, only time i have had to do stuff like that was with the alternate cds
<YeeP> unetbootin
<xangua> nodestool: go to menu-sound and video-gnome baker¿¿
<xangua> no idea what app uses xfce to burn
<oCean> alvarezp: I don't use aptitude, so sorry I cannot check and compare on my system
<xangua> xfce-burn i believe :P
<YeeP> isnt there somthing called USB Startup Disk Creator
<YeeP> in xubuntu
<jutnux> Not that I know of.
<tjayh913> first time it tried to install on my external, o.O
<jutnux> Why not use unetbootin?
<nodestool> xangua: well i want a live usb, i mean i think i could do it with `dd if=distro.iso of=/dev/sda1` or something like that
<pfifo> nodestool, you could use grub2 isoboot
<nodestool> BladeFreak: unetbootin seems like more than i need
<urlin2u> nodestool, unetbootin will do it and give you a persistant setup for ubuntu if you want.
<YeeP> unetbootin can be installed then correct?
<xangua> nodestool: no idea if the ubunty iso supports dd, just use unetbootin or ubuntu's startup disk tool
<nodestool> xangua: ah thats it startup disk tool
<nodestool> whats that called?
<YeeP> (2:21:50 PM) YeeP: isnt there somthing called USB Startup Disk Creator
<BladeFreak> nodestool: no kidding :)
<urlin2u> Startup Disk Creator
<nodestool> usb-creator-gtk :) thanks all
<tjayh913> sigh, about ready to give up trying to install this and just going back to Vista
<YeeP> that is a sin
<xangua> !who | YeeP
<xangua> you can't expect people know who are you talking to
<ubottu> YeeP: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<YeeP> wow, cool bot
<nodestool> tty234: :( wish i could help, i don't have not run into that problem before, normally it seems all my disk, and then i slide for howmuch of it i want to use
<tjayh913> maybe I should go back to it to figure out whether I can just delete these existing partitions
<lamateur> salut tout le monde
<YeeP> tjayh913: dual boot?
<urlin2u> tjayh913, are you aware of the limits of types of partitions on a single HD 4 primaries or 3 primaries and one extended.
<tjayh913> yep, thats why I am thinking they probably need to be deleted
<urlin2u> !who | tjayh913
<ubottu> tjayh913: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tjayh913> one I think is where Vista put its recovery data, already burned that to a cd, idk about this tiny 41mb fat16 partition though
<urlin2u> tjayh913, use the tab complete so we know who your talking to, and recognize that threatening to go back to vista just gets rofl from everybody here. :D
<cannonfodda> hi all. where do i set nautilus as default file manager 11.10 gnome shell?
<tjayh913> not threatening, just commenting at my own state of frustration anyway
<xk00zx> Is there a way to use alsamixer to trick a program into using more than one input (or to merge inputs and set as the default recording) for recording (using Desktop Recorder, and want to use a Microphone AND the Line for recording a java game) Desktop Recorder seems to only record whatever device is set to first.
<xangua> cannonfodda: nautilus is the default file manager on gnome shell, explain yourself
<xangua> on gnome*
<jutnux> xangua: Marlin <3
<urlin2u> tjayh913, use the tab to addresss another user type a few letters of their nic then hit tab to complete please, not the :
<tjayh913> urlin2u: would be temporary anyway until I can sort this out, prefer my main pc that I am working on for IRC and looking things up
<cannonfodda> i seem to remember changing it to thunar a while agao & now want to change it back
<xangua> cannonfodda: then do the reverse you did i guess
<urlin2u> tjayh913, cool the recovery partiton would be at least the size of a install dvd, or the installed OS.
<cannonfodda> i can't remember where or how i did it
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, any news?
<tjayh913> urlin2u: would you have any idea what this tiny partition in fat16 format would be for and if I need it?
<xk00zx> cannonfodda : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<urlin2u> tjayh913, if you take a screen shot of gparted and imagebin it we can tell what each partition is and does and give you a plan.
<cannonfodda> xk00zx: thamks:)
<tjayh913> okay, thanks, will return to this chat on my main pc
<xk00zx> cannonfodda - np
<urlin2u> tjayh913, tha partition could be a boot or firmware probably. If you just remove the boot you may need to reload the boot files to the main C partition better doen before then after. Are yo backed up? Do you have a recovery or install disc as well?
<xk00zx> Anyone around and good with recording with alsamixer/Desktop Recorder? Can't record both line input and microphone input at the same time for some reason...
<tjayh913> Oh can use this while still in linux!
<VictorCL2> Benkinooby , yeehaw .. it found a broadcom driver and some nvidia . and is instaling them right now :D
<nodestool> xk00zx: aren't there tools like audacity or rosebud that are ment for makeing that stuff easy?
<nodestool> xk00zx: i am not sure i just thought so
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: great :-)
<tjayh913> urlin2u: realized I closed the old chat too early, what program did you tell me to use to get a screenshot?
<prova> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tjayh913> wait, think I just said the wrong name, lol
<xk00zx> nodestool: I haven't tried those - i'm trying to do a video/audio capture of a game I play, (can do it much easier in Windows) but I can only trick my program into "listening" to one input at a time - there should be a way to either trick the program into listening to both and thinking its one or the other?
<urlin2u> tjayh913, you can hit the prtsc button or use take a screen shot post it here and give us the http. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<alvarezp> oCean, found it.
<tjayh913> glad I figured out how to still have web and irc whilst installing
<oCean> alvarezp: yay!
<xk00zx> nodestool - i dont know what rosebud is, and audacity works  fine for just audio, - i guess i'm wondering if there is a way I can premix my audio so the "default" audio that my program picks up has both inputs, not just whatever one i have selected...
<tjayh913> urlin2u: http://imagebin.org/188932
<alvarezp> oCean, aptitude doesn't support multiarch. Thank you very much for your help.
<VictorCL2> yeehaw Benkinooby ,it has installed a broadcom driver , but it wont let me activate it
<VictorCL2> I set it to ON and it goes to OFF inmediately
<oCean> alvarezp: good to hear you found it. Even though I wasn't much of help.
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: How did you set it on?
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, did you reoot?
<alishah> hi, when ever i try opening a website i get this error in fireFox provided with ubuntu-11.10.
<Benkinooby> reboot
<alishah> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: What Benkinooby said
<VictorCL2> I reebooted already
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: Then how do you set in on?
<guest_> Hi, I am curious what the --- means when I bring up the permission properties in ubuntu on a file or folder? I have the options for folder access as either none , list files only , access files  , create and delete files , ---
<magnus14027> anyone else running 12.04 beta?
<VictorCL2> on the network window .. wireless-> ON
<VictorCL2> goes to OFF inmeditaely
<urlin2u> tjayh913, that's the install take a picture of gparted it is in the menu. That looks like your boot partition, but is rather small.
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, open a terminal, enter dmesg and see if there is something about weirelss netowrking coming up
<VictorCL2> iwconfig now changed : eth1 IEEE 802.11 acceess point: Not-associated
<VictorCL2> eth0 no wireless extensions
<nodestool> VictorCL2: what hardware?
<nodestool> VictorCL2: what driver?
<VictorCL2> wait
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: What does lsmod | grep bcm give you?
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, eth0 is your wired network, eth1 is your wirless adapter
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: Does iwconfig show a wlan0 ?
<nodestool> VictorCL2: `lshw -C network`
<guest_> does anybody know --- ?
<rhinux1> hi, other user, same problem :)  eth0 no wirelss extension, but I had some time before the right driver. now I have pan1
<VictorCL2> nodestool : PCI (sysfs)
<nodestool> VictorCL2: wait a moment
<nodestool> VictorCL2: more will come up
<VictorCL2> yeehaw that returns nothing
<yeehaw> guest_: http://www.december.com/unix/ref/chmod.html
<alvarezp> guest_, I don't follow. That's what it means. Depending on the option that's what it means.
<rhinux1> @nodestool: iwconfig doesnt show any at lo, eth0,pan1
<tjayh913> wow the fish out of water feeling trying to find gparted after installing it, lol
<VictorCL2> ok nodestool I got a big message
<nodestool> VictorCL2: yeah look at capabilities:
<urlin2u> tjayh913, you don't have to install it. Type gparted in the dash
<nodestool> VictorCL2: make sure it says "wireless"
<VictorCL2> it doesnt
<nodestool> VictorCL2: above that it will say "logical name:" with some value
<urlin2u> tjayh913, the dash is that button at the top of the left panel, you find all apps there.:D
<VictorCL2> description: Wireless interface
<VictorCL2> logical name: eth0
<tjayh913> ah, thats how it works, lol
<guest_> wait I am trying to figure out how --- is different then the other option that you can select for file /folder access . Sorry I am not understanding you
<alishah> why do i get this error in firefox "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading." i am using mobile broadband on ubuntu 11.10
<rhinux1> @nodestool:  'lshw -C network' says "product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN"
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, when you ran that jockey-thing, was there something with sta?
<VictorCL2> yes Broadcom STA driver
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, when you ran that jockey-thing, was there a driver for your wirelesscard having STA in its name?
<nodestool> rhinux1: who are you ?
<VictorCL2> Benkinooby that's what has installed
<nodestool> rhinux1: what is your question
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, oh... that was the one that worked for me... both should work, but the sta driver turned out to be better for me...
<alvarezp> guest_, oh, I see! There is an option named "---".
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: Silly question, did u put the wireless card on with the button on the laptop?
<tjayh913> urlin2u: http://imagebin.org/188933
<nodestool> yeehaw: not a silly question, happens all the time, and to the best of us ;)
<Benkinooby> yeehaw, VictorCL2 so that command line output can be posted
<VictorCL2> nodestool yes it does say wireless on capabilities
<Odaym> how do I separate the paths that I want to add to $PATH in .bashrc?
<VictorCL2> logical name eth1
<nodestool> Odaym: :
<rhinux1> @nodestool: (22:45:09) rhinux1: hi, other user, same problem :)  eth0 no wirelss extension, but I had some time before the right driver. now I have pan1
<nodestool> Odaym: for instance  `exprot PATH=$PATH:/my/new/path`
<jost> hi! I want to output raw pcm data to my soundcard in ubuntu 11.10. How to do that from a C++-program without too much effort?
<rhinux1> (22:46:08) rhinux1: @nodestool: iwconfig doesnt show any at lo, eth0,pan1
<jost> I've already tried writing to the various /dev/snd/ devices
<nodestool> rhinux1: is your hardward turned on, like the button on the laptop?
<VictorCL2> yeehaw I dont know what button . it is Fn+f5 to turn off on the wireless
<tjayh913> urlin2u: so it does look like it is just more files that came with the computer and not necessary
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: Does that change anything?
<rhinux1> yes, that was my first thought
<VictorCL2> when I press them .. it makes a weird noise :s
<Benkinooby> Oo
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: VIRUS. just kidding. Well that's odd
<rhinux1> @nodestool: yes its turned on
<alvarezp> guest_, it's not documented in the help either. However, when you use ls -ld on a folder and it has no permissions, the permissions will be shown as ---, so it *might* be the same as none.
<nodestool> rhinux1: what driver does it say you are using?
<VictorCL2> yeehaw when I press Fn+f it tries to turn on the wifi .. but it goes OFF right away
<urlin2u> tjayh913, cool I would leave all partitions there you only have three that works. Vista has a virtual partitioner you need to shrink the main partition=sda3 leaving a larger unalocated space then install ubuntu the, but make a extended partition in that unallocated with gparted then a ext4 then a swap inside the extended, and use the same install screen you showed first to install to that ext4.
<nodestool> rhinux1: it would be under configure:
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: Do you have a single boot or double boot config on the netbook?
<rhinux1> I used before a "bc..." but now in lsmod | grep bc it is not the driver anymore
<VictorCL2> should I do this now -> http://fakkelbrigade.eu/chris/blog/2010/12/wireless-not-working-in-ubuntu-on-the-lenovo-ideapad-s12/
<urlin2u> tjayh913, hope that makes sense.
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: You can try, you can always remove it again if it does'nt work
<rhinux1> I guess after kernel update 2.6.x to 3. the driver name changed or isnt loaded anymore automatically?
<guest_> Is their any ubuntu developers out their that can tell me what the difference between --- and the other access levels
<alvarezp> guest_, however, it doesn't seem to accept that option.
<King_Ozzy> there
<yeehaw> rhinux1: sudo jockey-gtk
<rhinux1> my laptop is a HP Pavillion dv6000
<nodestool> VictorCL2: what driver does it use?
<nodestool> rhinux1: what driver?
<yeehaw> nodestool: bcm43
<yeehaw> for VictorCL2
<nodestool> i don't know bcm43 :/
<urlin2u> guest_, the developers don't hang out here
<tjayh913> urlin2u: I think so, so you are saying that I need to return to Vista and shrink its partition from there?
<VictorCL2> yeehaw that did  turn it on  : rmmod acer_wmi && echo "blacklist acer_wmi" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<alvarezp> guest_, yes, but gets changed back to something else (sometimes)
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: awesome, so you can connect now?
<VictorCL2> wait
<norty> Can someone help me? I'm running ubuntu karmic and when I update my packages it says that it "Could not download all repository indexes". How can I fix this?
<yeehaw> norty: Run apt-get update again?
<VictorCL2> hurray yes it did ^^
<rhinux1> @nodestool: Broadcom-STA-WLAN-Treiber, with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-based hardware.
<VictorCL2> it is connected
<yeehaw> VictorCL2: gz :-)
<VictorCL2> yeehaw , Benkinooby thanks a lot
<alvarezp> guest_, I have concluded that I don't have the slightest clue either.
<nodestool> VictorCL2: congrats!!!
<urlin2u> tjayh913, yeah, I have been told vista has a virtual partitioner like W7 then reboot it to make sure its okay, then make a extended in the unallcated with gparted on the install ubutn cd and a ext4 and swap inside the extended and use the same custom/other install you showed in the first screenshot to install to the ext4
<Benkinooby> VictorCL2, you're welcome
<yeehaw> rhinux1: Try what VictorCL2 did
<jamesaxl> hi
<hikenboot> anyone ever try proxmox ubuntu and iscsi and MSCS disks...I am looking for new enough features to support this combination...debian is one revision behind for proxmox (so it doesnt run on wheezy)
<tjayh913> urlin2u: thank you for your help
<overclucker> broadcom chips can be a pain
<yeehaw> rhinux1: http://fakkelbrigade.eu/chris/blog/2010/12/wireless-not-working-in-ubuntu-on-the-lenovo-ideapad-s12/
<nodestool> yeah i have not used a broadcom chip
<norty> yeehaw, I just did. It errors out when trying to fetch some sources and says "Failed to fetch http://.. 404 Not Found" and at the end says "Some index files failes to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead"
<pastorbelga> @search john grisham abduction
<oCean> pastorbelga: ?
<yeehaw> norty: What version are you using of ubuntu?
<geoffmcc> norty: its reached EOL
<jack> ok, i got the oneiric iso
<nodestool> oCean: pastorbelga looks for a DCC
<oCean> nodestool: I'm aware
<norty> yeehaw, Ubuntu 9.10 - Karmic Koala
<norty> geoffmcc, what does that mean?
<urlin2u> tjayh913, no problem, 'm waiting for a friend to call to do the same exact thing right now on a Toshiba given to them, lol.
<norty> yeehaw, when I try to do a distribution update, it doesn't let me for the same reasons
<urlin2u> norty, 9.10 is end of life.
<VictorCL> ^^
<geoffmcc> norty: its end of life. no further support
<jack> now how can i burn it? i've booted from a livedvd, the burner is the same drive
<yeehaw> norty: I would make a backup and do a fresh install of the latest version
<norty> geoffmcc, ah ok. shouldn't common packages still be available for download though?
<yeehaw> Or if you hate Unity, Linux mint
<diablo84> Hi.
<hikenboot> anyone at all get proxmox 2.0 running on 11.04? save some time trying it maybe
<TikaTaka> hi does anyone know why the ubuntu software center just doesnt install anything? just did a net install of ubuntu hardy.
<geoffmcc> norty: i dont belive the repositories exist anymore, and i thought i saw you were tying to update
<tjayh913> well will at least go and unallocate some of the HD, will see how far I can get after that, bye
<nodestool> yeehaw: there are a few different ubuntu desktops, i use xfce4, some might use kde4, etc...
<diablo84> Question: I installed dwm and have created both .xinitrc and .xsession in my home file but ubuntu ignores them after loggin in. Why is that?
<oCean> geoffmcc: norty the repos still exist, but are moved to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<norty> oCean, oh nice, let me see if I can change the urls and if it'll work
<yeehaw> nodestool: I'm aware. But Linux mint gives an ubuntu like experience with the old gnome interface imho
<urlin2u> norty, look here you can upgrade.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oCean> norty: but there are no updates in those repos
<yeehaw> nodestool: I'm not sure about the latest version btw :P
<kerx> hi all, how can I install glib >= 2.6.0 ?
<urlin2u> norty, I would backup and reload a new distro if it was me though.
<Star_Light> allo.
<antoeanto> ciao
<yeehaw> kerx: apt-cache search glib
<antoeanto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kerx> yeehaw, lots of packages show up, none of which just say glib or glib-devel or anything like that
<DemonWitch> FUCK UBUNTU
<trism> kerx: libglib2.0-dev
<jutnux> DemonWitch: You are free to express your dislike of Ubuntu, just try not to swear.
<norty> urlin2u, and oCean, thats for the suggestions, let me try a few of them and see what happens, if all else fails I'll have to do a clean install -- if i have to do that what is the best distro to use? I'm concerned because im running a lenovo t410 thinkpad and i had a few troubles getting ubuntu working on it initially
<VictorCL2> is there a good mac theme for ubuntu 11.10 ?
<jost> Any hints on how to play raw PCM data with little effort from a C++ program?
<TikaTaka> i just did a net install of ubuntu, but everytime i try to install something in the software center it just doesnt install. no error or anything
<jutnux> VictorCL2: I think MacBuntu works with GTK3
<urlin2u> norty, I would supect 11.10 would work.
<abu-bakr> how can one tell who has op status in this room?
<urlin2u> suspect*
<VictorCL2> does it use too much resource to run on a netbook?
<urlin2u> abu-bakr, why?
<auronandace> abu-bakr: they only become ops when necessary
<yeehaw> abu-bakr: Just spam a couple times and look who bans you ;-)
<hylian> my trash can in xfce disappears and reappears whenever it feels like it...??
<jutnux> yeehaw: I was going to say the same but refrained :-)
<Kubbur> how do i send a command to a detatched screen without opening it ?
<abu-bakr> cool thanks
<abu-bakr> its been years since i used a proper irc client so just not used to the new look
<abu-bakr> looks good
<jutnux> What client are you using abu-bakr?
<abu-bakr> anyway guys I need help with something hopefully you are the right folks for the job
<abu-bakr> i'm on empathy
<alishah> my browser started giving me "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading." on google yahoo bing facebook utube
<abu-bakr> on ubuntu
<alishah> what should i do
<abu-bakr> any good?
<alishah> internet seems to be working fine
<hylian> abu-bakr, i'm a xchat person myself, but empathy works.
<alishah> i am using firefox
<alishah> that comes with ubuntu ~
<alishah> 11.10
<yeehaw> Kubbur: abu-bakr irssi ftw
<abu-bakr> i think i briefly used xchat but not enough to remember it :s
<BlauskaerM> abu-bakr, hylian, it should be irssi ;)
<Sefid_Par> !nmap
<urlin2u> alishah, you have a lot of history and cookies?
<yeehaw> Lol autocomplete failure
<alishah> urlin2u: should i try deleting my history?
<TikaTaka> i cant seem to make any app install in the ubuntu software centre
<geoffmcc> Kubbur: i would suspect by first naming the window screen -S some name and then using screen -X to send command to it.. see man screen
<rhinux1> @nodestool @yeehaw so, "rmmod wl" and reload "modprobe b43" works
<abu-bakr> ok folks, i have 3 fresh drives and want to create a raid 5 array
<pien1> irc.darksin.it
<yeehaw> rhinux1: You have internet now?
<deetaha> Hi.
<petafile> I have a cluster of servers (12) and a head node.  Is there a convenient way to have the slave nodes boot off of an image stored on the master?
<abu-bakr> however my question is.. do i copy my old partition over on to one of the new disks first or do i create the array first?
<urlin2u> alishah, hard to say but I run FF with no history or cookies saved and a few choice addons that block script and adds, and cookies
<abu-bakr> (old drive is dying)
<hylian> thats an extermely offensive name petafile.
<deetaha> How can I disable the ubuntu login screen using the command line? I am using 11.10.
<urlin2u> deetaha, you want to autologin?
<norty> oCean, thanks I changed all my repos to old-releases and i was able to get what i wanted. thanks man!!
<petafile> hylian: a/s/l?
<petafile> lol
<bobalazs> Anybody have a solution for this? I'm using vesa as default screen driver, bc the proposed unichrome driver causes the mouse to disappear on the connected external display (laptop)
<kerx> whoah, "Processing triggers for man-db ..."  locked up my vmware instance
<kerx> for the second time
<overclucker> what, it's just a 1000 terabyte file . . .
<kerx> whats up with that :-(
<yeehaw> kerx: diskspace?
<deetaha> urlin2u: Nope. I have dwm installed and it seems that the login screen causes the system to ignore both .xsession and .xinitrc.
<kerx> nah, it has ~12GB free
<yeehaw> kerx: Whait that doesn't make sense
<tjayh913> ugh. shrinking my Vista partition does not sound easy
<kerx> crap, whatever
<abu-bakr> Raid5 anyone/
<hylian> my trash can in xfce disappears and reappears whenever it feels like it...??
<urlin2u> deetaha, not sure then you might give a full account to get help though.
<geoffmcc> tjayh913: admin tools/computer management/disk managment then right click partiton choose shrink, set size
<yeehaw> hylian: It has to be emptied sometimes
<sdaugherty> Ugh. Hadn't used ubuntu in a while, and tried to walk someone through doing something over the phone with a livecd.
<abu-bakr> no one have experience with Raid arrays?
<Dysaniak> Why is it that I can't simply open the launcher, and search for files?
<yeehaw> abu-bakr: sorry no
<auronandace> !raid | abu-bakr
<abu-bakr> ok folks how do I get someones attention on that?
<ubottu> abu-bakr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sdaugherty> It was completely hopeless with the new desktop. They ended up having to reformat instead of being helped.
<hylian> yeehaw, no seriously, the thing disappears like a cheep vegas side show act, and then it shows up again the same way. it's been empty for weeks
<deetaha> urlin2u: I don't get you.
<abu-bakr> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sdaugherty> Text labels are CRITICAL to phone support.
<yeehaw> hylian: I'm sorry mate, I don't know much about xfce.
<urlin2u> deetaha, I can't help, but if you explain what you have done and your goal you will likely get help. Disabling the login makes no sense to me.
<hylian> yeehaw, whell thanks for trying :)
<Dysaniak> I have an incredibly difficult time searching for files by name. It would be nice to have a 'lens', is it called?, to search through GUI.
<tjayh913> well can give me 161gb, should be plenty for linux
<abu-bakr> Ok auronandace ... thanks
<abu-bakr> :)
<yeehaw> So is ubottu open source? :p maybe installing it as a siri replacement ? :P
<deetaha> Why does ubuntu ignore the files .xsession and .xinitrc?
<auronandace> abu-bakr: no worries :)
<urlin2u> tjayh913, the vista partitioner will shrink it that far?
<Gentoo64> Dysaniak: there should be one.
<geoffmcc> yeehaw: it runs on supybot. you can then get ubuntu scripts from lp:ubuntu-bot i believe
<tjayh913> currently a 900gb partition
<abu-bakr> Ok.. while the page loads
<yeehaw> geoffmcc: :-)
<abu-bakr> does anyone know if I should copy my partition over onto one of the raid disks first
<abu-bakr> or after creating the array
<abu-bakr> ?
<urlin2u> tjayh913, that makes sense yes that plenty to run ubuntu and you can resize later if you want more
<overclucker> abu-bakr: setup raid first
<urlin2u> that's*
<hylian> Dysaniak, how about catfish? it's a dandy file search program.
<TikaTaka> clicking install does nothing on the software center, should i report this as a bug?
<abu-bakr> overclucker: thanks.. and then I can use gparted to copy the old partition over?
<Dysaniak> hylian: Never heard of it. Will apt-get catfish work?
<deetaha> urlin2u: I installed dwm as an alternative to Gnome. When startx fires up it should read .xinitrc and execute its content. For some reason ubuntu doesn't and I think the reason is that the way it logs in forces it to ignore that file.
<hylian> !catfush
<abu-bakr> old part is 70gb and the raid array will be 300gb
<overclucker> abu-bakr: that may not work
<auronandace> !info catfish | hylian
<hylian> !catfish
<ubottu> hylian: catfish (source: catfish): file search tool that support several different engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Dysaniak> Gentoo64: A lens? You mean, already installed? Not sure how to access such a thing by hot-key.
<tjayh913> and back to Ubuntu
<urlin2u> tjayh913, don't forget the extended in the unallocated with gparted this will keep you from putting too many partitions and making your HD dynamic.
<hylian> auronandace, Dysaniak wanted the info, not me, but thanks.
<Dysaniak> What the heck is the name of that search bar in Unity?
<tjayh913> was going to use gparted from linux to do that
<abu-bakr> or perhaps link the currently dying hard drive into the new array (4 disks total) then once synch is complete.. pull the failing disk?
<urlin2u> deetaha, wish I knew I was more concerned that you get proper help.
<Dysaniak> hylian: I got it. Danke.
<hylian> my trash can in xfce disappears and reappears whenever it feels like it...??
<hylian> oops
<hylian> exit
<Dysaniak> Gentoo64: I'm going with this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/real-files-folders-search-unity-lens.html
<deetaha> Which xsession file does the login screen run at startup?
<overclucker> abu-bakr: are you replacing a failing drive in a raid array?
<cheezygirl> salut
<auronandace> !fr | cheezygirl
<ubottu> cheezygirl: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cheezygirl> je viens d'installer unbuntu pour la premiere fois
<abu-bakr> overclucker: no.. the old drive was just on its own.. I now have 3 replacement drives so thought I would give Raid5 a shot (missing some of the speed of my ssd on the laptop :P )
<deetaha> How can one get a shell instead of a login screen when ubuntu starts?
<auronandace> !text | deetaha
<ubottu> deetaha: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<urlin2u> deetaha, here are dwm tagged threads at the ubuntu forums this might help while you wait.  http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=dwm
<Kubbur> how do i send a command to a detatched specified screen without opening it ?
<yeehaw> Kubbur: -x
<murfie> Kubbur: you don't
<tjayh913> urlin2u: so I have the extended partition, now I can install ubuntu on it?
<Kubbur> murfie how come ?
<JvA> Hi! I'm trying to make dash my default shell. However, to do that I want to run rlwrap around it to get tab completion. How do I set up /etc/passwd to make it start dash using rlwrap with some arguments?
<murfie> Kubbur: probably not meant to work that way
<JvA> Can I just change /bin/dash to something like /usr/bin/rlwrap arguments dash?
<urlin2u> tjayh913, you put a ext4 inside of it and a swap equal to your ram first with gparted. Then hit install go to the original custom called other install window you posted and install to that ext4.
<tjayh913> urlin2u:  thanks, thought there was another step in there, but was not sure
<tjayh913> urlin2u: is it important that it be exactly equal, or just rougly?
<urlin2u> tjayh913, easy part is you know how to get to that custom install window, you will neeed to put a / in for mount I believe as well. equal ormore on the swap so you can hibernate.
<urlin2u> tjayh913, I'm going to starbucks for java now I think your set if not just ask questions.
<murfie> java 7?
<puff> I'm not sure this is really a bug, but maybe it should be reported.  Today I did an update and some things broke.  These were non-standard things, however, not normal apt stuff.  I had to do some fiddling with the oracle/sun JRE and firefox to get Juniper VPN working, and I had installed the proprietary Skype package.  Something broke the JRE/firefox, and likewise, skype disappeared.
<overclucker> abu-bakr: it looks like using gparted to copy the old image over should work.
<monostone> Hi everyone. I have a problem with cronjobs and permissions. I have a virtual hosting setup, with apache2.2+php5 running with fast-cgi wrapper and i need to run some php files via cgi daily with crontab. I first tried setting the cronjob to be run as the user fcgid is locked to, error: grandchild #30410 failed with exit status 255 (no permissions) Then I tried as root, same error. Suggestions appreciated!
<Chief_G> what is the offtopic channel?
<Chief_G> thx
<murfie> the other channel
<auronandace> !ot | Chief_G
<ubottu> Chief_G: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<monostone> *via cgi I mean via cli, php-cli launched with crontab
<abu-bakr> overclucker: thanks.. so I will be ok copying the old partition over on to the new array once its created?
<abu-bakr> (when that does eventally happen as its failing to create at the moment ...)
<overclucker> abu-bakr: that should work. i just had to check on how raid safe gparted was.
<xkinder> clear
<abu-bakr> overclucker: brilliant thanks for your help! I will give it a try and ..(probably be back asking why the raid is failing to create :P )
<abu-bakr> overclucker: this is the message i'm getting: Error starting job: Failed to execute child process "mdadm" (No such file or directory)
<murfie> sudo install apt-get install mdadm
<lolol^> Hello
<abu-bakr> murfie: thanks i've started install via software center :P
<lolol^> I have a USB IR Reciever
<abu-bakr> will see how that goes
<murfie> oh ok
<murfie> just about the same result
<lolol^> And want to use it... How can I get information about if it is supported
<jost> I'm trying to execute "sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p" to generate some white noise. It fails with "cat: write error: File descriptor in bad state". Why?
<lolol^> I tried lsusb but my Infrared Adaptor doesn't show up
<_calum> Hi, whenever I open firestarter, it says it failed to open the event log. No additional info is displayed
<murfie> then don't open it
<_calum> no, I mean the firewall runs fine but it says firewall logs wont be available
<murfie> hmm
<murfie> some permission problem?
<_calum> maybe. I'll first try reinstalling
<pathetictroll> .
<pathetictroll> ni
<pathetictroll> ce
<pathetictroll> .
<imi> hi
<imi> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/kpernykpp.png/
<imi> I have this envelope icon
<_calum> uhh now its saying the device wlan0 is not ready?
<imi> I have kmail and fetchmail procmail set up to deliver my mails into a maildir. can I somehow make this envelope icon to change color/flash/etc when I have unread emails in my local maildir?
<abu-bakr> ok folks mdadm has partially installed i think
<murfie> partially?
<abu-bakr> but has stumbled over this bit...
<abu-bakr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<abu-bakr>  initramfs-tools
<murfie> only the md, or only the adm?
<abu-bakr> tried doing it again but it gets 'deferred' ?
<_calum> will try to restart the machine to solve fw issue
<sveinse> I installed a fresh oneiric server. I installed xfce on it, but the server itself shall not have graphical login. However, when I installed xfce, I got this graphical Debian(!) grub menu. How can I remove it?
<murfie> you don't need it
<abu-bakr> tried via command line too
<abu-bakr> mufie: oh kool
<abu-bakr> murfie: K :)
<anon_ymous> Hi all
<puff> Okay, it looks like I hosed something, earlier today, when I installed python-wxgtk2.8.  It juggled some packages around, and now it looks like some stuff is broken and insists on staying broken, even after I removed python-wxgtk2.8.  Any idea what to do next?
<anon_ymous> quick question regarding mapping via fstab and cifs
<abu-bakr> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
<abu-bakr> now it says: Errors were encountered while processing:
<abu-bakr>  initramfs-tools
<abu-bakr> although there is a raid5 array showing in the disk utility thingmajig
<abu-bakr> sorry wrong message
<abu-bakr> Error assembling array: mdadm exited with exit code 1: mdadm: ADD_NEW_DISK for /dev/sdc1 failed: Device or resource busy
<murfie> what does cat /proc/mdstat say anyway
<Zta> Back in them olden days it was pretty easy to migrate all your personal configuration from one computer to another e.g. when you get a new one like I just did.  It was just a matter of copying a few ~/.*rc files and you were good.
<anon_ymous> The current line I have in the fstab for this is: //stora/FamilyLibrary/My\040Book\0402TB/      /mnt/stora       cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777  0 0
<Zta> But now it's difficult because everything is stored across ~/.*rc, ~/config/, ~/.gconf* and what not.
<munchor_> Any idea when Geany 0.21 will be updated for 0.20 in the Ubuntu repos?
<messerting> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on an asus eee 1512B, radeon 6320 graphics. To get eye candy, I installed fglrx drivers, and it works, but I get this ATI/AMD watermark saying "Unsupported hardware"
<pythonirc1012> I've a machine (ubuntu LTS) that is working in a cloud. It has 10GB hard drive space. Is there a way I can clone it on the network, and convert it to a vdi file (vbox)? -- I'd like to have this to and fro , so that i can back it up, and make changes remotely, then deploy.
<messerting> How can I get rid of it?
<abu-bakr> murfie: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/mdstat
<abu-bakr> Personalities : [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]
<abu-bakr> md127 : active raid5 sdb1[1] sda1[3] sdc1[0]
<abu-bakr>       252571648 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [UU_]
<abu-bakr>       [>....................]  recovery =  0.0% (27008/126285824) finish=2024.5min speed=1038K/sec
<abu-bakr>       bitmap: 1/1 pages [4KB], 65536KB chunk
<FloodBot1> abu-bakr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abu-bakr> FloodBot1: Thanks ... does that get me any brownie points?
<Zta> I'd basically like to make a pair of scripts: backup-personal-settings.sh and restore-personal-settings.sh which does all this.
<twocarlo> guys im looking for the exact filename Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007) which i cant see on on path releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<abu-bakr> murfie: just benchmarked the array and its come out at 18mb/s avg read and 11mb/s avg write!!!
<abu-bakr> my drives benchmarked individually at over 60mb/s reads
<abu-bakr> the array can't be busy can it ? theres no data on it?!
<imi> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/kpernykpp.png/ I have kmail and fetchmail procmail set up to deliver my mails into a maildir. can I somehow make this envelope icon to change color/flash/etc when I have unread emails in my local maildir?
<abu-bakr> disk utility also has a red label "degraded" ... is this because its fresh or is there a problem
<zulax> is there a live desktop sharing for ubuntu?
<genii-around> twocarlo: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/
<twocarlo> guys im looking for the exact filename Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007).iso which i cant see on on path releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/  do you think it would also be the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jack> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/irssi/irssi_0.8.15-4ubuntu1_i386.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<jack> ??
<abu-bakr> ok.. it now has a progress bar showing action 'recovering' so it must be synching now ..
<abu-bakr> hence slow benchmark
<twocarlo> genii-around:  do you think it would work if i use  the newer ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso  as i try to sudo apt-get install update?
<dios_mio> I am in ubuntu, and I want to write a windows XP .ISO image on my USB stick.. what program does it please?
<tjayh913> and now have a dual boot of Vista and Ubuntu!
<`marcus> How do I run python scripts(.py) from terminal? I tried ./filename.py but it doesn't work, it gives errors that shouldn't be there
<ziga_> hello
<Zta> How do I -- though the shell -- add Tomboy Notes to the list of Startup Applications?
<cypher-neo> Inn order to run a .py script you need to run it as a Terminal command
<dios_mio> is there any linux utility that can write an windows ISO on a USB flash disk (memory stick) that will be bootable?
<j0nr> hey folks. Why is my webcampicture so crap? If I open Cheese, the picture is awful, almost like a solarize effect!
<kandros> marcus /path/of/the/file/file.py
<ziga_> can anyone help me... my wireless connection is working one day and not working the other day in xubuntu
<cypher-neo> So the command would be "python /path/to/file.py"
<cypher-neo> ziga_, What kind of error are you getting?
<ziga_> there is no error report it just is working and not working
<kandros>  /path/of/the/file/file.py `marcus
<`marcus> ty
<kandros> dios_mio: try Unetbootin
<zatan> Hi,  what is default permissions for folders and files ?
<abu-bakr> murfie: so how come people like you on here help newbies out.. i mean what do you get out of it?
<philpem> I have some equipment which is controlled over a remote-X11 session inside a VNC window. Does anyone know of a window manager which looks reasonable in a 256-colour PseudoColor X session?
<philpem> Openbox works OK, but the font antialiasing screws things up bigtime.
<MIH1406> How can I create a .bin/.cue CD Image
<brandon123> anyone have any thoughts on why i have to hold down keys to get unity's dash search to accept the key press? i'm not on a slow machine
<brandon123> although at the moment it sudden seems to have started working right
<alcaudon> hello
<j0nr> its definately something to do with the external usb webcam, as the inbuilt one is fine
<MonkeyDust> OT: are all the support people informed about sun-java being removed from the ubuntu repos? i guess many questions about will come up
<MonkeyDust> about this*
<puff> MonkeyDust: It seems oddly difficult to find info bout that by googling.
<puff> MonkeyDust: And I've noticed this in the past, stuff changes or is removed, there's no real way to figure out what happened.
<MonkeyDust> puff  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Will-Remove-Java-From-Ubuntu-241147.shtml
<puff> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I know about it, I've just tried to track down a page to show somebody about it and it's hard to find somethning.
<MonkeyDust> well, if i'm worrying for nothing, the better then
<scott__> ubuntu 11.10 wont auto mount my flash drives anymore. i found a command line to make the flash drive mount, but i couldn't move any files. what is the current fix?
<rootsecho> guys: an easy (?) way to re-enable on board video after chucking in an PCI card for video?
<scott__> and once i restart, i can't mount the flash drive again with out the command line input
<rootsecho> guys: an easy (?) way to re-enable on board video after chucking in an PCI card for video?
<rootsecho> got to go
<scott__> how do i make ubuntu 11.10 auto mount my flash drives?
<clueful> I'd like to set up my linux box (currently acting as a file server) as a firewall/router which sets up a private network on oneside and connects to a university network on the other...with one catch...I'd like the PC's on the private network to also have world routable ip's so I can remote desktop in...is there an easy way to set this up?
<bastidrazor> MIH1406: k3b
<tazthespaz> hey can anyone heme, whenever i login to unity my top panel is transparent and my side panel or launcher is gone i can get to the terminal  by doing ctrl+alt+t and opening ccsm and then a restart the unity plugin but that is only a temporary fix
#ubuntu 2011-12-17
<vacho> how do I unzip a gz file?
<clueful> gunzip?
<clueful> if its a tar.gz you can use tar
<vacho> clueful: what's the full command
<mahdy_> hi all
<jdavidboyd> vacho: if it is a .tar.gz, then "tar xzvf <filename" and if it is a .gz, then "gunzip <filename>"
<mahdy_> همین که میری از دلم .......
<jdavidboyd> vacho: sorry, forgot the '-' before the 'xzvf'...
<mahdy_> یه دختر خوشگل از اصفهان پی ام بده :پی
<cgroza> mahdy_: what?
<warfaren> maybe care to keep speaking english?
<mahdy_> cgroza warfaren srry guys , this is a language related question
<warfaren> alright
<OerHeks> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<n0sq> i can't get a desktop on my dell inspiron 600m laptop - what can i do to make 11.10 work on it
<n0sq> ?
<cypher-neo> n0sq - Depends. Are you getting any errors or error codes?
<n0sq> no
<n0sq> just a purple screen
<n0sq> with a mouse pointer - that's all
<genii-around> n0sq: Did you put more memory in than the 512Mb it came with? Minimum system requirement for desktop install is 1Gb
<n0sq> genii-around: yes - 2 GB
<genii-around> n0sq: Is this a clean install or an upgrade from a previous ubuntu?
<loldongs> hmm
<loldongs>  ?�DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<sveinse> I'm looking for a system to collecting stats of my server, network throughput, cpu usage, disk usage, hdd temp, etc. Any recommendations?
<raven> googleearth how to fly a gpx route in streetview-mode?
<n0sq> genii-around: it had mandriva 2010.2 and i reformatted all partitions except the /home partition when i installed ubuntu 11.10
<Acorn> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and at first the trackpad worked perfectly. 10 minutes in it suddenly stopped working. How do I get it to work again, and why would it have just stopped working like that?
<LjL> !info sysstat | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.1-1 (oneiric), package size 282 kB, installed size 876 kB
<don262> thx LjL
<Acorn> The left and right mouse buttons below the trackpad don't work either.
<genii-around> n0sq: Did you make a different username when you installed, or used the one you had previously? If you tried to re-use, there may be some settings in your old home directory which is problemmatic.
<bobdobbs> Hi. I'm having trouble installing the latest version of firefox. I've added a ppa for latest stable. But whenever I do 'apt-get install firefox', I get this:
<bobdobbs> http://pastebin.com/sR0aWNy0
<bobdobbs> Ot
<bobdobbs> It's a long log with a lot of complaints from dpkg about missing files.
<cypher-neo> LOL
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Try using "apt-get upgrade"
<bobdobbs> That was pretty much the first thing I tried.
<don262> I just downloaded the .deb from the firefox homepage and ran it.
<bobdobbs> I get the same result when I do 'apt-get upgrade'. The same errors
<bobdobbs> I've done 'apt-get update =-fix-missing', and I get the same result.
<bobdobbs> I'm guessing that the package manager might be broken.
<scott__> all of a sudden i can't gain access to my flash drive. i can't copy files to or from....fix?
<escott> !paste | scott__ send us the output of `mount`
<ubottu> scott__ send us the output of `mount`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Okay try the following... "apt-get dist-upgrade" (That should fix the package manager and upgrade firefox)
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: I've tried that too.
<scott__> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772827/
<bobdobbs> Every time I run that, firefox gets downloaded but not installed. And I get the same errors
<escott> scott__, so the problem is these were not mounted by udisks with the user option so all the files are root owned. did you do anything special to mount them? did you put them in your fstab or mount them on the command line? /dev/sdb1 on /media/Fujitsu120 type vfat (rw)
<escott> /dev/sdc1 on /media/usb0 type vfat (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime)
<bobdobbs> I'm searching for a deb package for an x86 version of firefox 8, but I can't find one.
<scott__> escott: given i have no idea what you just asked me, i'm gonna gamble on NO. i'm ubuntu illiterate.  i used to be able to just stick in my flash drive and drag and drop files at will. now....not so much
<pythonirc1011> Can someone explain how the setup works on this machine? fdisk -l output --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521935/
<AG0X> hallo
<gogeta> escott: mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /meida/usb
<bobdobbs> I think if I could get that, it would save me from having to fix the broken package manager
<xangua> !fx6 | bobdobbs the ppa already has fx8
<ubottu> bobdobbs the ppa already has fx8: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<pythonirc1011> The machine works perfectly
<bobdobbs> yeah, I've added the ppa.
<bobdobbs> But I apt still won't install the latest firefox
<urlin2u> bobdobbs, you want to get the updater in order bro.
<gogeta> bobdobbs: sudo apt-get update
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Do you use Synaptic?
<gogeta> bobdobbs: then it should install firefox
<bobdobbs> gogeta: done that. It runs, dowloads firefox, but doesn't install it.
<scott__> escott: you still with me?
<gogeta> bobdobbs: oh strange
<genii-around> gogeta: He has a deeper issue. His pastebin: http://pastebin.com/sR0aWNy0
<bobdobbs> urlin2u: I'm reluctant to try fixing the updater. When apt breaks it's pretty much unfixable.
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Okay, let's do it graphically.
<urlin2u> bobdobbs, not true easily fixed.  Have you done a upgrade of your OS and just turned PPA's and 3rd party repos back on without checking if the ppa supports your release?
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, "sudo apt-get install synaptic" (Unless you already have the Synaptic Package Manager installed)
<xangua> define broken bobdobbs
<gogeta> genii-around: ah he broke a update didnt he
<Blackshirt> Bobdobbs. Apt was very smart for fixing trouble
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: I guess we could give that a shot. Usually I use the cli, but why not give synaptic a shot.
<gogeta> genii-around: i forgot the comand to fix that lol
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, I'm more familiar with Synaptic, so it will make it easier for me. :)
<bobdobbs> urlin2u: I might have done that. I don't specifically remember not doing that.
<escott> scott__, so start by ejecting the devices if you can and then checking `mount` to see if they are listed. if you cannot eject them do sudo umount /media/usb0 or sudo umount /media/Fujistu120
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: cool. Might as well give it a go :)
<bobdobbs> I already have synaptic installed.
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Excellent. In that case, load the Synaptic Package Manager...
<xangua> it won't be easier for anyone if you don't show us what error message you get or what have you done
<gogeta> bobdobbs: sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<urlin2u> bobdobbs, post your apt/sources.list in a image bin if you can't figure it out, and look at the sourcesist.d in etc/apt and check if the ppa's support whats thers.
<bobdobbs> gogeta: done that. same errors.
<urlin2u> bobdobbs, sorry pastebin.
<Scunizi> How do I restart Bash without creating a new bash session along side the existing one?
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, After you've installed and loaded Synaptic, click Refresh to refresh and reload all the repositories and PPA's, then in the bottom left-hand section click "Origin" (this will sort all the packages by the PPA)
<scott__> escott: scott@scott-AOD255E:~$ sudo umount /media/usb0 or sudo umount /media/Fujistu120
<scott__> [sudo] password for scott:
<scott__> umount: or: not found
<scott__> umount: sudo: not found
<scott__> umount: umount: not found
<scott__> umount: /media/Fujistu120: not found
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: ok
<Lufti> hi
<Lufti> i have a big problem
<escott> scott__, that is two commands one for the usb0 folder the other for the Fujistu120 folder
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Then look for the PPA you just loaded, and click on it
<Blackshirt> Lutfi jusk ask your problem
<scott__> escott: ah...sorry
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, That will list all the files inside that particular PPA. Just find Firefox and install it from that screen.
<Lufti> Ubuntu 11:10: I installed gnome-shell and it worked perfektly. Then suddenly gnome-shell does not start any longer. Instead gnome-classic starts.
<Lufti> any idea?
<gogeta> bobdobbs: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gogeta> thats the one
<urlin2u> gogeta, that wont fix the problem
<cypher-neo> lufti: Log out and click the gear icon next to where your username and select GNOME from the dropdown list
<escott> Lufti, its called fallback mode. its doing this because your graphics drivers arent working. use jockey-gtk to make sure the drivers are installed
<cypher-neo> lufti: Then log in. It should be GNOME-Shell then
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: synaptic runs reload, and then produces these errors:
<bobdobbs> http://pastebin.com/CmYufMjs
<pythonirc1011> does anyone know how to make this command output a progress bar so that i know so much is done? sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | ssh ubuntu@192.168.xxx.xxx “dd of=/media/HD-LABEL/LinuxPart.image” ?
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Are you using 10.10?
<xangua> then remove that repository that has No Packages for maverick bobdobbs
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: I believe so. Checking...
<urlin2u> bobdobbs, what release are you running?
<Lufti> escott, ah! Yes, I forgot that I installed nvidia drivers (recommended via "Hardware Driver" thing in settings)
<bobdobbs> 10.10
<scott__> escott: i put in both commands...usb0= not mounted, fujitsu120=not found. the flash drive is actually plugged in at present. and i can view the files inside. however i've no permission to delete them nor to create folders or copy files within
<gogeta> bobdobbs: lol update
<bobdobbs> gogeta: why?
<n0sq> genii-around: using an existing username on 2 other machines wasn't a problem but i guess i'll have to try installing with a different username
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Okay, well that error doesn't mean anything majorly wrong. Just that it couldn't fetch files from a PPA. You can delete the PPA later.
<urlin2u> bobdobbs, cool go through the sourceslist.d and the /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure they are set to maverick and check for the ppa's supporting this release.
<gogeta> bobdobbs: 10.04 is lts not  10.10 abd we are at 11.10 now
<cypher-neo> gogeta, lol :)
<escott> scott__, im assuming that this flash drive is one of /media/fujistu120 or /media/usb0 because those appeared in `mount` if would be helpful if you could figure out which one it is. what location does the filemanager show when you are looking at the files
<gogeta> cypher-neo: lol
<bobdobbs> gogeta: updating isn't really an option with a broken package management system.
<Lufti> escott, jockey--gtk is exactly what i used to install the nvidia drivers. I used the recommended one (the alternative is the "post-release updates"). Do you recommend to try the other drivers?
<gogeta> bobdobbs: :(
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, The package system will be fixed when you upgrade
<xangua> bobdobbs: doesn't look broken, you just have a broken ppa
<xangua> .........
<bobdobbs> ok
<cypher-neo> Yeah. There's nothing broken
<bobdobbs> cool
<cypher-neo> It's just an error
<cypher-neo> Not a serious one
<escott> Lufti, no idea i avoid purchasing nvidia
<urlin2u> bobdobbs, ignore everybody but xangua
<gogeta> escott: lol
<Lufti> :)
<scott__> escott: its actually a Kingston flash drive. the fujitsu120 came from a reputed "fix" i found online.
<bobdobbs> So, if the system isn't broken, how can I upgrade to ff 8 using it?
<escott> scott__, and what did this fix have you do?
<don262> lol
<Blackshirt> Bobdobbs don't mix sources.list
<scott__> escott: moment while i find the page
<DrClaw2> test
<gogeta> i haz arch and ff 9
<gogeta> lol
<Scunizi> How do I restart Bash without creating a new bash session along side the existing one?
<gogeta> Scunizi:  #/exit
<gogeta> Scunizi: no #
<escott> Scunizi, this sounds like a !xy why do you need to restart bash?
<scott__> escott: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874174&page=2      3 posts down
<Scunizi> escott: I made some changes to .bash_aliases and want them to take effect.. won't "exit" simply exit bash?
<DrClaw2> does ATI use VHDL to design their graphics controllers?
<gogeta> Scunizi: yep
<cypher-neo> Scunizi, "source ~/.bash_aliases"
<gogeta> Scunizi: relly the only way to reboot bash in reboot the box
<scott__> escott: afk 3 minitz
<escott> scott__, and thats why things are broken. you need to eject the devices, run the umount commands until the partitions do not appear in `mount` then remove the two folders in /media
<cypher-neo> Scunizi, That will load all the new bash infos without restarting or creating a new session
<Scunizi> gogeta: no.. there is another way.. I think cypher-neo has it..
<escott> Schoentoon, . .bash_aliases
<Scunizi> cypher-neo: thanks ;)
<cypher-neo> Scunizi, :)
<DrClaw2> i'm a girl
<bobdobbs> So, what's my next step for installing firefox? I've we've established that my package managment system isn't broken, the installation should be simple, right?
<gogeta> DrClaw2: lies
<gogeta> bobdobbs: update box to 11.10 problem fixed
<gogeta> bobdobbs: non lts only have a 6 moth life cycle
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, I would suggest the same thing... but we could still try the Synaptic thing I was trying to walk you through earlier.
<xangua> bobdobbs: if you already added the ppa and updated, like you said you did, you already have fx8
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: I think we got as far as getting to the error. What should I do next?
<gogeta> xangua: his paa did not have 10.10 builds so it broke
<cypher-neo> xangua, Is it possible that he can't upgrade to the version on the PPA because it's unstable?
<Scunizi> Can anyone show me where my error is in this command? montage -page Letter -frame 5 -geometry +4+4 -density 200x200 -tile 4x6 -label '%f' *.jpg proofs.pdf
<cypher-neo> xangua, I'm ballparking here, but I know I had to unlock my system to install from unstable sources.
<xangua> gogeta: the fx8 ppa is not broken
<xangua> cypher-neo: well any ppa you use, you use it on your own risk
 * cypher-neo nods
<gogeta> cypher-neo: the updater will remove all ppas anyways
<bobdobbs> yeah - I'm not getting errors related to the ff8 ppa.
<don262> I did the update to 11.10, but my screen was all whack when it restarted.  Even trying to get back to old gnome desktop failed
<cypher-neo> gogeta, Remove, or just disable?
<gogeta> remove
<Scunizi> mine got disabled
<cypher-neo> gogeta, I was under the impression that they would be disabled but you could re-enable them on the other side.
<bobdobbs> I'm also reluctant to update to 11.10 because of the cost of bandwidth. I'm in NZ, and they charge us up the wazoo for the stuff.
<escott> !nomodeset | don262
<ubottu> don262: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gogeta> bobdobbs: depends on the isp yuors might have the isos on there site free of charge
<gogeta> yours
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, You could order a CD
<don262> escott, thanks
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, They'll ship it to you
<bobdobbs> ok. Might do that.
<_r00t_> bobdobbs: Pinguy OS 11.04 here and gnome 2 goodness. Sit tight and enjoy
<diverdude> Hello. How can i disable my touchpad on lenovo w520 ubuntu 11.10 ?
<gogeta> bobdobbs: i rember some uk sites have a download site that does not count on your bandwith
<bobdobbs> But for the moment, how can I get ff installed as part of my system?
<gogeta> bobdobbs: uk isps
<bobdobbs> ff8, I mean.
<xangua> diverdude: wuth your function keys
<mongy> diverdude, synclient TouchpadOff=1
<bobdobbs> At the moment, if I do 'firefox --version', I get '6.02'
<xangua> bobdobbs: like i said, if you did what you said you did, you already have it
<escott> diverdude, you can use xinput command line tool to disable and enable devices
 * cypher-neo jaw drops open
<bobdobbs> xangua: ok
<wookienz> hi, i need to search for a file name, once found i need to cat the file to find an email address. can someone throw me a command that will do that?
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Okay, load Syaptic again
<diverdude> mongy, thx
<bobdobbs> k. running
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Okay, click Refresh to load all repositories again
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Ignore any errors you get
<bobdobbs> if I search for 'firefox' in synaptic, the check box has a grey apostrophe
<escott> wookienz, find -iname "pattern" -exec grep "email address" {}
<bobdobbs> ok, refreshing...
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Click on the grey apostrophe.
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Does it say "Upgrade" by any chance?
<bobdobbs> ok
<bobdobbs> I get a menu with options
<bobdobbs> ah!
<escott> scott__, have you been able to umount the two folders?
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Yup... one of those options should allow you to update
<scott__> escott: back
<bobdobbs> one of the options is 'upgrade'
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, :D
<bobdobbs> so I hit upgrade, and I get an error.
<bobdobbs> pasting....
<cypher-neo> okay
<gogeta> bobdobbs: http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu
<gogeta> bobdobbs: 6$ shipping wordwide
<scott__> escott: no. i've tried both commands
<wookienz> escott: thanks
<bobdobbs> http://pastebin.com/4JPhqyTE
<scott__> escott: i just pulled the flash drive out. will that work?
<escott> scott__, do the last two lines of the output of `mount` make sense?
<scott__> escott: i'll have a look and paste
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Not a big deal... It just got a little more complicated.
<|Long|> hi, iam running few applications (glftpd,website..etc) on this ubuntu box is there any good apps can give me realtime monitor upload and download speeds?
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Let me look at my Synaptic and remember the right way to do it
<escott> scott__, where it says /dev/sdb# on /media/folder type vfat (blah,blah,blah) means that sdb# is mounted on the folder /media/folder so you want to sudo umount /media/folder and then it should not be listed
<bobdobbs> ok
<travis-18> how can i enable ident for kvirc?
<scott__> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772849/
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Okay. I want you to click on the Firefox entry in Synaptic so it's highlighted.
<bobdobbs> ok...
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, And then click Package - Force Version...
<escott> scott__, once it disappears from the output of mount you can "sudo rmdir /media/folder" and then things should work
<Scunizi> How do I rename a directory of *.jpg to *.JPG without distroying the first part of the pic name?  mv *.jpg *.JPG doesn't work.. it's expecting to mv them to a directory.
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, It's in the upper menu. This will bring up a Force Version window where you can select the version you want installed.
<escott> scott__, so sdb1 is still mounted on that /media/Fujitsu120 folder
<bobdobbs> ok
<scott__> escott: perhaps you could walk me thru this procedure? i'm completely ubuntu illiterate
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Since it conflicts with a kubuntu package, we're going to force the install (there will be no damage in forcing this)
<bobdobbs> 'error occured'. pasting...
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, lol, okay... I await your paste
<escott> Scunizi, for f in *.jpg; do mv $f `basename $f jpg`.JPG; done
<travis-18> hey someone uploaded something ti me
<bobdobbs> http://pastebin.com/BGf5EdCT
<escott> scott__, sudo umount /media/Fujitsu120
<Scunizi> escott: thanks.. there is no basename .. each pic has a different name.. would that change the command?
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Crap...
<bobdobbs> what is this telling us ?
<escott> scott__, and then check `mount` you shouldn't see anything listed in "/media" the problem is you have folders in /media that you shouldnt have so remove those with sudo rmdir /media/Fujistsu120
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Umm, I know how to make it work, but you'll want to backup all your bookmarks and stuff in FF first.
<escott> Scunizi, basename is a command
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: ok
<travis-18> hi folks. a i got an onjoin something entering
<bobdobbs> doing that now...
<Scunizi> escott: AH.. ok. thanks!
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, What you're going to have to do is remove kubuntu-firefox-installer and then install from the PPA
<Scunizi> worked
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, I fear this might remove all your extensions and FF modifications as well though.
<travis-18> b. i just need to turn on ident for irc
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, I was trying to make it upgrade without you losing anything
<bobdobbs> hmmm. I guess I might just leave it then.
<Scunizi> escott: the command worked .. but now I have double "." between the name and jpg.. like <name..jpg>
<ewenkat_win> After my failed attempt at installing the ati binaries for Oneiric, I get a terminal output saying Starting atieventsd. and it stops here forever during boot
<escott> scott__, check that there aren't any folders in /media by running "ls /media"
<ewenkat_win> Can someone tell me how I could recover my old ATI drivers and get back my gui
<bobdobbs> I'm kinda reluctant to risk loosing all my settings, bookmarks, remembered passwords and stuff.
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Sorry. I would still suggest you upgrade to 11.10 though. The latest FF version will be included once you upgrade.
<bobdobbs> ok.
<bobdobbs> Thanks for helping me out anyway
<tjiggi_fo> travis-18, try #freenode or #ubuntu-ops
<cypher-neo> bobdobbs, Sorry it didn;t work.
<escott> Scunizi, yeah should have been consistent in the `basename $f .jpg`.JPG part either both need "."s or neither should. you can run another bash loop on *.JPG and `basename $f .JPG`JPG to loose a dot
<Scunizi> escott: or run the original with a "." in front of jpg right?
<escott> Scunizi, too late files are already renamed
<scott__> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772852/
<bobdobbs> cypher-neo: thats ok. Sometimes win has to wait.
<escott> Scunizi, point is we added a dot by doing `basename $f jpg`.JPG so now remove one with `basename $f .JPG`JPG
<Scunizi> escott: ok I'll give it a go
<escott> scott__, you typoed the folder name, but all that stuff listed in /media needs to go so sudo rmdir each one until its all gone
<travis-18> ok
<Starminn> I'm trying to connect my Ubuntu 11.10 system to a Vizio 42" LED HDTV, but whenever I connect it through the given RGB port it has a totally blue screen and says "Not Supported"
<pythonirc1011> if i have a ubuntu box running, and i've a raw disk of exactly the size of the ubuntu box (but this one is more upto date), is there a way to push the update image as an update on the running box?
<scott__> escott: step one =?
<Scunizi> escott: got it thanks.. :)
<escott> scott__, ls /media is step one. pick a folder listed there and sudo rmdir "whatever you found"
<scott__> escott: sorry i really just don't have a clue. but, i really appreciate your time in helping me with this.
<learner> hi, this is a minor thing, how can i change the uggly ass battery icon on 11.10? no matter what icon theme i use, it stays the same, big and chunky.
<cypher-neo> learner, Yeah, you need the gnome-tweak-tool package
<cypher-neo> learner, That will allow you more control over changing icons and themes
<scott__> escott: so there's usb usb0-usb7. therefore, the command would look like.... rmdir usb, rmdir usb0, rmdir usb1 for each?
<escott> scott__, sudo rmdir /media/usb
<scott__> escott: roger. then, sudo rmdir /media/usb0 etc?
<escott> scott__, yes
<scott__> escott: gotcha, back in a few mins.
<escott> scott__, back in 15
 * cypher-neo will be back later
<TBotNik> All, I recently installed PHPExcel on my 10.04 U-Box and now I get a 403 error, from my http://localhost/phpmyadmin page.
<TBotNik> Went out changed all the permission, etc. even ran remove=>purge + reboot + install and nothing changed.
<TBotNik> Could use a little troubleshooting help.
<Siegel-> hi. i have a problem with open office. it keeps messing up my images/texts in several files. im trying to install lotus symphony by ibm. i downloaded it and now i am having trouble installing i. can someone help
<learner> > cypher-neo  yeah ive done that, i have the faenza icon set installed, but as i said no mattter what i do it still stays the same
<TBotNik> Anyone game?
<Siegel-> does anyone know why openoffice is so bad with saved files with images in it? that is, every time i open the file the images and text shift?
<Jerrry> Probably because of quantum mechanics affecting the file on your hard disk.
<Siegel-> Jerrry: is there a way to fix it?
<Jerrry> Freeze your computer before you sleep every night.
<bazhang> Jerrry, thats nonsense stop it
<Jerrry> I'm just trying to help.
<Siegel-> i downloaded lotus symphony. ive heard from ppl this works
<bazhang> Jerrry, thats not helpful, this not a joke channel.
<Jerrry> OH CRAP. I thought I was in reddit chat.
<Jerrry> rofl
<Siegel-> well i was just successful in launching lotus symphony. lets see if it works well
<pm-> guys, my sound control disapeared from unity and /usr/bin/gnome-sound-applet doesnt do anything when i run it
<pm-> and my home icon is missing
<xangua> pm-: tried to reset unity¿
<pm-> xangua how do i reset it?
<itaylor57> pm-, unity -reset
<pm-> i will try
<xangua> unity --reset  itaylor57 pm-
<scott__> escott:b@k?
<xangua> with 2 '--'
<robin0800> pm-: unity -- reset
<Acorn> I've just installed ubuntu on a dell latitude d620 laptop, and the brightness adjustment via the function key is erratic. It jumps between almost random seeming brightnesses as you change the setting.
<Acorn> Is there a way to get it to behave normally?
<itaylor57> xangua, was just about to resend by error
<escott> scott__, ok
<scott__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772862/
<logicwrath> how do i set option 66 and 67 using dhcp3-server dhcpd.conf?
<logicwrath> option 66 "x.x.x.x"; ?
<escott> scott__, so what happens when you plug in the usb now?
<scott__> escott: same issue. the computer sees the drive, i can't see whats in it, nor copy to or from
<Zanzacar> I am trying to find a decent application for keeping track of project information such as project numbers, contact information, address, etc. Does anyone know of anything like that for linux?
<escott> scott__, sorry just saw your paste. i think disk fujitsu120 usb is a single string so sudo rmdir "/media/Disk[TAB]"
<scott__> escott: with quotes?
<escott> scott__, yes the quotes will prevent the shell from interpreting the spaces. alternately you can sudo rmdir /media/Disk[TAB] and you will see /media/Disk\ Fujistu120\ usb
<mj7>  Hey guys, I wonder if someone have reported slow connection speeds? I tried Ubuntu and Fedora on my Dell N5010 for while, but it takes 15 sec to load any website or any picture etc.tried wireless and wired internet
<mj7>  webpages in windows loads up instantly like it sopose to this never happened to me in my life been using linux for years.
<escott> scott__, and make sure you have ejected it before running rmdir
<raven> how to open sound device (microphone) in vlc? what is the correct /dev/ path?
<office3> Hi there! I'm using posterazor to print a big sign for my non-profit community center, but the resulting pdf doesn't print. I've tested other pdfs, printer works just fine. I've tried printing only a few pages or just one, but no print. Any suggestions?
<hasenj> a couple days ago I started having suspend/wakeup problems. my computer wouldn't wake up. I didn't have this problem before. what's going on?
<scott__> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772873/
<aikInsaan|home> what's the equivalent of ipconfig on linux? and no not ifconfig....i am more interested in ip address information
<hasenj> aikInsaan|home, your external ip address?
<aikInsaan|home> internal
<aikInsaan|home> default gateway info
<escott> scott__, so then go ahead and remove the Disk folder. just keep runing ls /media and then run sudo rmdir /media/X[TAB] where X is the first character of whatever you see
<hasenj> ifconfig it is, I think
<escott> aikInsaan|home, and route
<hasenj> there's inet addr, Bcast, and Mask
<escott> scott__, /media should be empty by the time you are done
<scott__> escott: like so?     http://paste.ubuntu.com/772875/
<escott> scott__, just type sudo rmdir /media/F[TAB] and it will fill in the rest
<Chief_G> can i connect to an ISCSI hard drive from ubuntu?
<travisHAZE> Query: Is there a way I can significantly increase the speed at which I fill applications by way of autoform/autoanswer through a script or some such?
<n0sq> genii-around: looks like that was the problem
<scott__> escott: sudo rmdir /media/F{tab} does nothing...it waits for me to continue typing
<escott> scott__, you are hitting the tab key and not typing {tab} correct?
<scott__> escott: yessir
<travisHAZE> escott, common mistake?
<escott> scott__, but the folders are still appearing in ls /media?
<office3> Hi there! I'm using posterazor to print a big sign for my non-profit community center, but the resulting pdf doesn't print. I've tested other pdfs, printer works just fine. I've tried printing only a few pages or just one, but no print. Any suggestions?
<scott__> escott: the only folder in ls /media is Fujitsu120 usb. the word fujitsu120 is in blue, and usb is in red
<alexxander> hi. i need some help in as basic a form as possible, as i'm finding it impossible to get codecs for the linux media player. how do i get divx/xvid installed and working on 11.10?
<travisHAZE> Query: Is there a way I can significantly increase the speed at which I fill applications by way of autoform/autoanswer through a script or some such?
<raven> googleearth how to fly a gpx route in streetview-mode?
<raven> how to open sound device (microphone) in vlc? what is the correct /dev/ path?
<escott> scott__, can you ls -l /media it gives a bit more detail on these
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras alexxander will install codecs, flash, fonts and other stuff
<scott__> escott: coming up
<bazhang> alexxander, the linux media player? did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ? tried mplayer vlc, or what
<office3> Hi there! I'm using posterazor to print a big sign for my non-profit community center, but the resulting pdf doesn't print. I've tested other pdfs, printer works just fine. I've tried printing only a few pages or just one, but it only prints white pages. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> office3, please dont repeat so soon
<scott__> escott:scott@scott-AOD255E:~$ ls -l /media
<scott__> total 4
<scott__> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-12-16 16:25 Fujitsu120
<scott__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    4 2011-12-16 16:05 usb -> usb0
<scott__> scott@scott-AOD255E:~$
<FloodBot1> scott__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexxander> honestly, i am a total linux novice and have no idea what that means, all i know is my videos wont play and gspot says they both require xvid
<travisHAZE> alexxander
<travisHAZE> He told you how to install that stuff
<bazhang> alexxander, then do as xangua suggested
<scott__> alexxander: do yourself a favor and use vlc
<travisHAZE> open your terminal (typically Ctrl Alt T) and type sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<escott> scott__, so the usb is a link not a directory so you can just sudo rm /media/usb for the Fujitsu120 it should be sudo rmdir /media/Fujitsu120 I'm not sure why tab completion isn't completing this for you
<bazhang> travisHAZE, with an 'install' in there as well
<alexxander> and vlc is...?
<travisHAZE> whoops
<travisHAZE> forgot the install did I?
<bazhang> alexxander, a media player. you can check in the ubuntu software center if you'd prefer a gui
<travisHAZE> IDR, you can open Synaptic Package Manager to see a comprehensive list of all available packages on your repositories
<scott__> alexxander: vlc is just the best video player around. it plays everything but mkv files. but i've heard tell of it playing them as well. but thats the only format i've not had success with
<travisHAZE> It CAN play MKV
<travisHAZE> Actually it WILL play MKV
<alexxander> ahh i've worked it out through the terminal. cheers guys. if it doesnt work still i'll track down vlc. thanks! sorry for being so blank, i've never has a linux os before!
<nsmith> hello.  Just updated to Ubuntu 11.04 and the new ribbon was there until I restarted.  Ribbon is now gone.  Any ideas how to get it back?
<pythonirc1011> has anyone installed vbox 4.6 on ubuntu here?
<bazhang> nsmith, ribbon as in unity?
<bazhang> pythonirc1011, whats the actual question
<travisHAZE> Query: Is there a way I can significantly increase the speed at which I fill applications by way of autoform/autoanswer through a script or some such?
<Blackshirt> Pythonirc. I have no play with vbox
<nsmith> bazhong, yes I believe so.  How can I tell if I am using unity?
<DIL> good night all, what is the solution to remedy desktop icons that are white, blank, lacking graphics...........
<scott__> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772882/
<escott> travisHAZE, check poppler-utils
<bazhang> nsmith, the left hand side 3d dock thing?
<travisHAZE> escott, in the ubuntu repos?
<escott> scott__, so the usb is a link not a directory so you can just sudo rm /media/usb for the Fujitsu120 it should be sudo rmdir /media/Fujitsu120 I'm not sure why tab completion isn't completing this for you
<osmosis> whats the command line way to get a description of a package?
<nsmith> bazhang, yes it was there until I restarted and has now disappeared.
<bazhang> nsmith, are the proper 3d drivers installed and activated? it not being there means perhaps not
<scott__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772882/
<niee> Hi boys :)) anyone to help me please? i try to run ipv6, but not connected in irc ]; this is the ipv6 host - niee.niee.info
<escott> travisHAZE, its a package it has all your pdf command line utilities
<nsmith> bazhang, I dont know. beginner to ubuntu.  how can I check?
<Blackshirt> Osmosis, use show or policy option
<bazhang> nsmith, take a check in system-->admin--->additional drivers
<scott__> escott: afk a moment
<lng> hi! after Ubuntu upgrade to latest one, my wifi is very slow. how to fix it?
<nsmith> bazhang, the only thing I see is for a wireless driver
<Chief_G> can i connect to an ISCSI hard drive from ubuntu?
<lng> probably another configuration...
<nibalizer> Chief_G: iscsitadm -m discovery -t st -p <ipaddr of target>
<nibalizer> er iscsiadm sorry
<nibalizer> also iscsi is a palindrome, which is neat
<Snowie> could someone enlighten me on this or point me at some reading. Have picked up 3d animation as a hobby using blender, but the latest version of blender is 2.61, but only 2.58 is in the repo's. what is generally the process around repo updates for software
<Chief_G> nibalizer: i do that and it shows the 2 disks i ahve setup as ISCSIs on my freenas but how do i connect to them?
<dr_willis> Snowie:  updated every 6 mo - when we have a new release.
<osmosis> Blackshirt, whats the cmd for the show option?
<dr_willis> Snowie:  if you want in between udates, use a ppa is the normal way. or source if you cant find a ppa.
<dr_willis> Snowie:  some times some packages get put in the backports or other repos.
<Snowie> dr_willis: generally to the latest version, or can that be held up by dependencies. Im sure 2.61 has been out before the release of 11.10
<dr_willis> Snowie:  it all depends on the timint.
<dr_willis> timeing.
<escott> Snowie, historically ubuntu has been debian testing frozen 3-6m before the release date and then tweaked and stabilized
<Snowie> ok, well i can grab the latest version from their site. what is a ppa?
<escott> !ppa | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Mia> HI
<Snowie> ubottu: thanks robot
<OffGridOps> I recently reinstalled 11.10.  I have open pgp keys on launchpad for a bug in 11.10.  do i need to delete the keys as they were in the OS which i reinstalled?  thanx
<nibalizer> Chief_G: iscsiamd -m node -p <ip addr> -T <taregt iqn> --login
<scott__> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772882/
<Mia> i need bnc !
<dr_willis> Mia:  so install one?
<Chief_G> nibalizer: thx
<dr_willis> !info bnc
<ubottu> Package bnc does not exist in oneiric
<nibalizer> no prob
<Mia> i dont know how
<escott> scott__, i'm sorry having people who don't understand the command line run some command out of a forum posting and then break their computer stretches my patience. if you go back and look at the two commands I send you and run them exactly as they are you should be good
<Corey> Mia: Time to learn?
<dr_willis> Mia:  i use znc from the repos normally.
<escott> scott__, sudo rm /media/usb for the Fujitsu120; sudo rmdir /media/Fujitsu120
<dr_willis> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS452US452&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=11.10+bnc#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS452US452&source=hp&q=ubuntu%20irc%20bouncer&pbx=1&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=a832e4bee034e5be&biw=1920&bih=955&pf=p&pdl=500
<Mia> okay
<Mia> thanks
<scott__> escott: i'm doing my best to follow you. i'm just not sure how to apply sudo rm /media/usb "for the Fujitsu120" portion.  i thought all i had to do was put in in terminal and poof...ubuntu magic!  so i think i will need to be assisted there.
<escott> scott__, sudo rm /media/usb; sudo rmdir /media/Fujitsu120;
<dr_willis> !terminal | scott__
<ubottu> scott__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<scott__> escott: don't give up on me now bro, and i want you to know how much i appreciate your time and patience
<scott__> escott: thanks doing that now
<escott> scott__, its just really hard to know what to say. if you can't understand what a command does you shouldnt be running it. and i dont know how i can better explain the commands. if i put them in quotes then you are likely to type the quote into the terminal
<dr_willis> use mirc color codes.. :)
<scott__> escott: ok so, the first command: sudo rm /media/usb came back with no such file or directory.
<escott> scott__, then check if it exists with ls /media. if it doesnt you are good
<kingofswords> hi how do i add fonts to gimp?
<scott__> escott: no more listing for usb in Fujitsu120. yay??
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  i just copy .ttf fonts to my .fonts dir normally
<kingofswords> cheers
<escott> scott__, so then see if plugging in the drive works
<kingofswords> is it etc/fonts?
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  its .fonts   in the users Home dir.. unless you want to install them system wide
<scott__> escott: bummer..."not able to mount Kingston" not authorized
<dr_willis> scott__:  what filesystem is the hard drive?
<kingofswords> i cant see the fonts foler in home
<escott> scott__, check that the output of `groups` lists "plugdev"
<scott__> dr_willis: unsure...its my nayborz....i'm transferring files to him.
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  its .fonts with a .    and you MAKE it.. if it dosent exist.
<kingofswords> isnt there already a fonts folder in gimp
<kingofswords> surely gimp wont see it if you just make a folder
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  never installed fonts JUST for gimp for..
<kingofswords> either
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  if gimp uses the normal system fonts it should..
<scott__> escott: output of groups includes plugdev
<kingofswords> i just want them to show uop in gimp
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  so... make a .fonts dir.. copy them to it.. restart gimp.  a log out.back in might be needed
<kingofswords> but i dont understand how its going to find the new folder
<dr_willis> becasuwe the font server for the system looks for it...
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<escott> scott__, `udisks --enumerate` should list /dev/sdb# for some number # then try `udisks --mount /dev/sdb#` for that number #
<dr_willis> time to  read up on how fonts work in linux/X/ubuntu.
<scott__> escott: what i can't fathom is, how from one day to the next, i can go from being able to manipulate files on any flashdrive at will, to not even being able to open them
<escott> scott__, thats what im trying to figure out, but we have to get the junk that shouldnt be there (like the folders you put in /media) out of the way
<scott__> escott: i have sdb and sdb1 does it matter which?
<kingofswords> its not time to read up...all i want to do is just move this tff file...i dont want to spend hrs reading about programing or internal working of asystem
<escott> scott__, sdb1
<n0sq> i don't what the problem is but i can't always get a desktop on a dell 600m and ubuntu 11.10
<scott__> escott: could it be some file within the flash drive itself contributing to the problem? i have no compunction to wipe it
<abu-bakr> murfie: hey you still on ?
<abu-bakr> Hi folks.. I have just created a raid5 array and i'm struggling to get it to boot.. can anyone help?
<scott__> escott: udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 came back with Mount failed: Not Authorized
<xente> hello...has anyone been able to get the alternate tab extension working on gnome3?
<OldOneEye> is there a windows virtual machine that can use my current win7 setup
<OldOneEye> instead of starting a new virtual machine
<MsDaisy> oldoneeye- what do you mean- creating a clone?
<n0sq> looks like i'm going to have to go back to an OS that is known to work - mandriva 2010.2 (unless someone has a solution)
<scott__> escott: i copy/pasted your commands,  to elleviate any typos on my part
<tjayh913> Hmm, installed over 200 recommended updates and also installed a recomendend graphics card driver, and now my linux boot will not work
<OldOneEye> is there a windows virtual machine that can use my current win7 setup instead of starting a new virtual machine
<tjayh913> if I try the normal boot, it goes to a blank screen with the cursor thing and does nothing, and then tried an option called (Recovery Mode) and it gave me a Kernel panic error
<abu-bakr> n0sq: use 11.04 like I do
<escott> scott__, can you rerun mount and see if sdb1 is mounted
<bazhang> OldOneEye, connection to ubuntu?
<OldOneEye> yes
<abu-bakr> on the standard desktop [not unity]
<bazhang> OldOneEye, which is?
<scott__> tjayh913: i had the same issue, now i have to boot my machine with ctrl+alt F1 and login then startx
<scott__> escott: roger
<OerHeks> kingofswords, fc-cache  - build font information cache files > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/fc-cache.1.html  sudo fc-cache -fv
<tjayh913> is there a simple way to reinstall or repair my install to see if that works?
<scott__> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772909/      i didn't see it, do you?
<n0sq> abu-bakr: ok - i'll give it a try - thanks
<abu-bakr> n0sq: yes much more stable and deployable
<scott__> will not give up on ubuntu....will not re-install windows....will not give up on ubuntu....
<OffGridOps> i reinstalled 11.10 on my laptop.  i have no pgp keys in my folder.  i had registered pgp keys in launchpad and ubuntu.  do i need to remove the keys in launchpad (i have a bug being tracked for 11.10) or what?  thanx
<scott__>  /mantra
<pythonirc1011> does anyone know how to migrate a physical ubuntu box into virtualbox?
<escott> scott__, seems there is a policykit issue. `pkaction -v | grep -F7 udisks.filesystem-mount` should say what the permissions for mounting with udisks are
<urlin2u> Python1320, there is info on the web, the vbox drivers are different.
<pythonirc1011> urlin2u: i found the windows migration guide: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows -- but no ubuntu
<travisHAZE> travisHAZE needs a friend
<urlin2u> pythonirc1011, I have tried it never with success myself.
<n0sq> abu-bakr: it's interesting that 64 bit 11.10 works great on my 64 bit  dell XPS15 while the 32 bit version doesn't work on the dell 600m but the 32 bit works great on an old IBM thinkpad t42
<pythonirc1011> urlin2u: i hope someone else succeeded here!
<urlin2u> pythonirc1011, I think this line tells the story in the link. This should work for Win2k Vista and Windows 7 as well, but it's untested.
<abu-bakr> :)
<escott> scott__, also check that policykit is running, maybe it crashed. `ps aux | grep polkitd` should list /usr/lib/policy-kit/polkitd
<urlin2u> pythonirc1011, good luck with getting it done here. :D
<scott__> scott@scott-AOD255E:~$ pkaction -v | grep -F7   Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...Try `grep --help' for more information.
<OffGridOps> @pythonirc1011: this guy is the BOMB on dealing w/virtualbox stuff.  i linked an old thread of mine:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11518531&postcount=30
<escott> scott__, the pattern is udisks.filesystem-mount and must follow the -F7
<gateSmalls> hello i need a tad bit of help geting something working
<bazhang> gateSmalls, details please
<scott__> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772917/      output of ps aux | grep polkitd
<tjayh913> Is ubuntu stopping booting for various reasons common, or is there some problem with a recent update, talked to a person in one of my other chats who appears to also be having a similar problem with it not booting after an update
<scott__> escott: looked different than what you posted so i thought you might wanna look
<jdavidboyd> any idea how to change the default application for a file from one app to another?  I found it once, can't find it again.  I set adobe to be the default PDF viewer, and I want to put it back the way it was....
<gateSmalls> i have a mac book pro 15.5 inc laptop and i have been trying to get a server runing on it but cant get the computer to read the hard drive that i have pluged in the usb or firewire ports
<escott> scott__, thats fine it means that polkitd is running
<gateSmalls> and i dont know if im doing it rong or something =T.T=
<urlin2u> tjayh913, unusual for a ubuntu update to do this was it ubuntu or Vista that updated?
<scott__> escott:  so here's the output of pkaction -v        http://paste.ubuntu.com/772921/
 * almoxarife runs win7 on ubuntu in virtualbox, never looked back
<scott__> escott: afk a moment.
<escott> scott__, this all looks good. check that you havent adding anything to fstab `grep media /etc/fstab` should return nothing
<urlin2u> almostroot, lol who cares.
<tjayh913> urlin2u: I had done a ton of updates that it suggested (think like 200+) and it also told me to activate a graphics card driver, so I did that and finally restarted. Haven't been able to boot it since I restarted it
<urlin2u> almoxarife, lol who cares.
<gateSmalls> >.>
<gateSmalls> <.<
<urlin2u> tjayh913, sounds more like the graphics driver is the culprit, but not an area I'm real solid in.
<escott> dr_willis, do you know anything else that can break udisks. checked that there aren't folders in /media. checked that polkitd is running. checked that the user is in plugdev. checking that nothing in fstab
<OffGridOps> could someone point me where to look on what i need to do about my pgp keys after new install if no answer to previous ?  google doesn't really detail ubuntu nor launchpad policy/procedure.  thanx
<LABcrab> Hey peeps!  How do you install NT 4.0 in Ubuntu Virtualbox?
<jon__> SmartTowel: nice nick
<jon__> SmartTowel: nice nick
<almoxarife> LABcrab: the same way you would on a machine, install the dwnloadable virtualbox, create a vdi(disk) insert the dvd/cd, point to it in virtualbox, the rest is just another install
<urlin2u> OffGridOps, the pgp keys as part of the update?
<OffGridOps> no what happened was i had keys and uploaded them then i had to reinstall the os
<OffGridOps> dealt w/a bug that i have on launchpad
<OffGridOps> so i have keys on launchpad and uploaded them into the ubuntu server deal
<OffGridOps> i need to know if i need to delete them or is there a way to make them jive w/the new install
<scott__> escott: back
<scott__> escott: did the output help you?
<wookienz> guys i have a bin file that i want to run, but i need it done in a sand box. any ideas how i could do that?
<scott__> escott: grep media /etc/fstab came back empty
<urlin2u> wookienz, ubuntu does not have sandboxing, and why would you need to?
<K1rk> Does anyone here have any experience setting up dual graphics cards for 3 total monitors?  I'm trying to get my X desktop to span all 3 screens, but right now I have a situation where X starts on the third monitor, and the other two mirror a text TTY.  I can use the TTY if I use CRTL+ALT+F2, and the X desktop stays up there on the third monitor.  I want a spanned X desktop across all 3 monitors.
<almoxarife> wookienz: run it in a virtual instance? virtualbox?
<jmadero> has anyone here customized a ubuntu live iso?
<tjayh913> hmm, I managed to boot an old kernel and its working, think its version 12?
<bazhang> jmadero, sure, whats the issue
<jmadero> I'm following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<wookienz> yeah i guess a vm is safest..
<escott> scott__, this is odd. try `pkcheck --action-id org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount --process $$; echo $?`
<jmadero> I've done this before but this time around it's not cooperating
<LABcrab> almoxarife: What about drivers?
<LABcrab> Ubuntu comes with most, but not Windows pre-Vista.
<fernando> hola compañeros
<tables> how do you do video recordings on ubuntu?
<jmadero> couple issues, when I do the mount of the ubuntu iso it's giving me a warning about read only, is this normal?
<almoxarife> LABcrab: drivers for?
<bazhang> !es | fernando
<ubottu> fernando: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> !screencast | tables
<ubottu> tables: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<scott__> escott: Not authorized.
<Guest87899> hello boys jeje
<LABcrab> almoxarife: For the virtual machine.  So i can use 800x600, 1024x768, 720p and 1080p.
<tables> i mean, video recordings using a web cam
<urlin2u> jmadero, from your link it is easier to customize a setup and save it with this, at least in my opinion. http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<tables> sorry should have been more clearer
<tables> how do i do video recordings with a web cam on ubuntu?
<jmadero> I'm trying to avoid that, I think it removes the user too much from the process ;)
<scott__> escott: should i pull the flash drive for that command?
<jmadero> I'm a bit stubborn like that
<bazhang> Guest87899, ubuntu support issue?
<jmadero> I'm trying to build a custom 64 bit bodhi machine, so it's going to be a long process
<xangua> tables: you can try with vlc
<escott> scott__, no we are just testing how the permissions are configured. for some reason that user account is not allowed to mount disks. not clear why. what does `groups` say again?
<Guest87899> <bazhang> yes
<urlin2u> jmadero, bhodi is not supported here.
<jmadero> I know, as of now it's just customizing Ubuntu
<jmadero> I need to strip it down, so it's Ubuntu ;)
<scott__> escott: scott adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Guest87899> <bazhang> i  need help whit my monitor
<almoxarife> LABcrab: there is an extensions package to virtualbox install, vbox would also be using the guest os drivers for what ever you want driven, its virtual
<cypher-neo> Guest87899, What's wrong with your monitor?
<bazhang> Guest87899, with resolution? correct video drivers? please clarify
<Guest87899> <bazhang>my problem is with nvidia x server settings
<jmadero> so no one has followed those instructions to make a custom Ubuntu iso?
<Guest87899> <bazhang>:she said: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Grecoo> hi
<Guest87899> please help
<Grecoo> do you know how to share things between 2 pcs with a crossover cable?
<fernandito> i need somebody
<urlin2u> jmadero, tons of threads on the ubuntu forums you might check there as well.
<scott__> escott: was that any help
<OerHeks> jmadero, better join #bodhilinux here on freenode :-)
<urlin2u> !help | fernandito
<ubottu> fernandito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scott__> fernandito: not just anybody...
<escott> scott__, everything looks good
<escott> scott__, im trying to figure out what can be done to debug polkit
<scott__> fernandito: following the beatles reference
<e_t_> Grecoo: plug in the crossover cable, then set up static IP addresses on both computers. 10.0.0.2 and 10.0.0.3 work for me. Then you should be able to connect from one to the other.
<cypher-neo> fernandito, Okay. HAve you tried following the instructions you got on screen?
<scott__> escott: take yer time my friend. just making sure i hadn't lost you to the ether
<Grecoo> lets see
<cypher-neo> fernandito, Try opening the Terminal and sudo nvidia-xconfig
<guest_> I have been doing alot of work with chmod lately and I was wondering what the X s t options are for ? In the man pages you have the options for ugoa to have rwxXst <--the last 3 options are what I am not understanding when I read the man pages for chmod. Does somebody know out their
<OerHeks> x-execute
<escott> guest_, lookup the sticky bits and setuid setguid bits
<fernandito> I will continue <cypher-neo> partner
<dono_> loowww...
<cypher-neo> fernandito :)
<ubuntunoob> UBUNTU.
<fernandito> I write that? <cypher-neo>
<edlang> Hi. I've got a problem with Ubuntu, KVM / libvirt, and bridge networking. Is anyone here familiar with those three together?
<cypher-neo> fernandito, In the Terminal, type "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<escott> scott__, i wonder if some process has crashed. you might try rebooting, but your policykit config looks normal and there isnt anything obvious that would break it
<fernandito> <cypher-neo>: she said: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<fernandito> sh: pkg-config: not found
<fernandito> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<abu-bakr> !KVM | edlang
<ubottu> edlang: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<edlang> I've followed the KVM networking guide on the Ubuntu website but very frequently, the bridge appears to reset.
<edlang> However, there's nothing in the logs.
<abu-bakr> edlang: I was just testing the bot.. sorry I'm of no use to you :P
<scott__> escott: i've tried rebooting several times today since this issue developed....to no avail
<edlang> Quite a few people seem to have had this issue, or a similar issue, but no one says exactly how they fixed it (or if it's fixed)
<abu-bakr> can anyone help me get my RAID5 to boot?
<fernandito> thenks cypher
<abu-bakr> !Raid5
<scott__> escott: do you think it'd be worth it in keeping with the work you've done so far?
<abu-bakr> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<escott> scott__, but previously you had those folders in /media. it might make a difference
<edlang> this is what I see for br0 in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/cwe0ruGX
<escott> scott__, it could also be that you got a policykit update that is buggy, and you could try reinstalling it or updating your system
<scott__> escott. mkay. i think i shall then. and go home from here as well. the connection is better here. but i don't think i'll get much more work done tonight. but i'll log on in a few mins just to let you know.
<cypher-neo> fernandito, Okay try entering this in the Terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<edlang> abu-bakr: on that, you can only boot from raid1 or normal block devices.
<cypher-neo> fernandito, That will reconfigure the xserver and restart your graphics interface
<cypher-neo> fernandito, If that works then you have a solution there. The problem is you'll have to do that every time you start the computer... possibly
<scott__> escott i did a system update today.  but not sure how to update policykit
<fernandito> cypher-neo: I came to write it and she says: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<abu-bakr> WHAT!  aaarrghghaahhh
<fernandito> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<fernandito> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<abu-bakr> oops ..sorry
<abu-bakr> ok *calm* so how do I get the thing to boot?
<cypher-neo> fernandito, Okay that's good.
<abu-bakr> I have 3 disks and they each have spare space other than the array
<cypher-neo> fernandito, Now let's restart your display...
<cypher-neo> fernandito, Okay enter this in the Terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<abu-bakr> edlang: thanks btw
<edlang> abu-bakr: I recently did something similar, http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=13894158&postcount=4535
<edlang> four stripe wide raid1 for /boot, four stripe raid1 under lvm for root / swap, raid 1+0 across four disks
<scott__> escott: if i'm unable to log back in, please be advised how much i appreciate all the time you've devoted to my problem. i hope santa brings you something nice.
<OldOneEye> how do i adjust secondary display settings in kde?
<phillip> dfe
<phillip> mr.fre
<phillip> is me
<phillip> i really dont rember
<phillip> hey fman
<bazhang> phillip, ubuntu support issue?
<fman23> hey the command is "sudo apt-get install bison libglew1.6-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libftgl-dev libsdl-mixed1.2-dev libsdl-dev libprotobuf-dev libxml2-dev libboost-dev build-essential bzr"
<fman23> bazhang: im helping him compile a program
<abu-bakr> edlang: thanks for that, i've had a good look but it seems way too complicated a way to go about it
<abu-bakr> surely there must be a simpler way for me to go about it
<Artarian> Guys can I install ubuntu 64 on my CPUQ830 Core2Quad?
<abu-bakr> I just want one simple raid(5) array for resiliency and speed for a work machine..
<fernando_> good night
<almoxarife> Artarian: have you tried? try!
<fman23> artarian: try a livecd first
<Artarian> fman23, thanks
<fernando_> cyber friend?
<Artarian> almoxarife, obrigado!
<phillip> phillip@ubuntustudiodesktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libglew1.6-devReading package lists... Done
<phillip> Building dependency tree
<phillip> Reading state information... Done
<phillip> E: Unable to locate package libglew1.6-dev
<phillip> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libglew1.6-dev'
<FloodBot1> phillip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> Artarian: por nada
<fman23> phillip: hmm, odd
<fman23> phillip: ubuntu 11.10 right?
<abu-bakr> phillip: tell me about it
<abu-bakr> but you can see the bots point
<phillip> 11.40
<fman23> oh 11.04
<phillip> XD
<fman23> the package isnt in 11.04
<phillip> :?
<abu-bakr> edlang: so how about I install grub on to one of the physical drives?
<fman23> one sec, im giving you the debian package link
<abu-bakr> phillip: that was a bot script telling you off :P
<phillip> :?yeslol
<phillip> lol
<phillip> floodbot
<almoxarife> Artarian: I accidentally installed 64bit on my machine, what I mean is 'I thought I had a 32bit machine' the docs made me believe it was a 32bit machine, seems the docs were wrong
<phillip> almost thought that was the link
<fman23> phillip: ok you need both http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/amd64/libglew1.6-dev/download and http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/amd64/libglew1.6/download
<fman23> phillip those are the debian packages for what you need
<fman23> phillip: install the second first
<abu-bakr> can someone help me finish my RAID array so i can go to bed please
 * abu-bakr rubs eyes
<abu-bakr> its 3:46 am
<abu-bakr> for me that is
<phillip> 17 packages away
<phillip> lamost there
<abu-bakr> phillip: lol good luck pal
<phillip> downloaded! at 62 k
<phillip> my usual speed
<LABcrab> almoxarife: i'm stuck at 800x600 with 16 colours.  Can you help me, please?
<fman23> philip: get the apt-fast script
<phillip> ?
<phillip> done installing
<fman23> phillip: it uses axel download accelerator to accelerate apt downloads like crazy
<mbreslin> anyone have a ppa for the latest vim with all the patches?
<fman23> phillip ok now do bzr branch lp:armagetronad/0.4
<almoxarife> LABcrab: did you install the 'extentions' into the virtual os?
<mbreslin> i can compile from souce but i'm a little nervous about not compiling with whatever the usual ubuntu settings are
<phillip> ummmmmmm
<qmanjr5> How do I make a live USB from a .iso?
 * phillip has to install bzr 4 megs to download
<fman23> qmanjr5: are you on windows?
<qmanjr5> Nope, Ubuntu
<xangua> qmanjr5: with ubuntu's usb creator a.k.a. startup disk
<fernando_> ¿Anyone know how to put two monitors?
<phillip> fman: ok its working slowly
<phillip> ..........................................
<fman23> phillip: so it is downloading code now?
<phillip> fman: slowly
<Starminn> I'm trying to connect my Ubuntu 11.10 system to a Vizio 42" LED HDTV, but whenever I connect it through the given RGB port it has a totally blue screen and says "Not Supported"
<phillip> 10 kb!
<qmanjr5> xangua, it keeps freezing D=
<phillip> 20!
<phillip> 40!?!?
<phillip> 70?
<phillip> ilove my internet connection
<almoxarife> phillip: spare us the blow by blow
<phillip> :|
<phillip> X|
<phillip> !!!
<fman23> phillip: you need to pay a bunch of money and get 20 Gbps internet
<phillip> lol or stop using my dads internet
<phillip> and move to the city
<phillip> or atleast close
<almoxarife> phillip: spare us the blow by blow
<phillip> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<phillip> umm
<fman23> another bot
<qmanjr5> I'm paying $35 a month for 500kb/s
 * phillip thinks this bot is mor annoying than me
 * phillip thinks this bot is more annoying than me
<abu-bakr> qmanjr5: wow dude where do you live?
<qmanjr5> Canada
<qmanjr5> It's from an independent, local ISp
<qmanjr5> Bell, Cogeco, and all them are very expensive
<LABcrab> almoxarife: How do i do this?  afaik i selected video card and audio card.
<almoxarife> LABcrab: do what?
<LABcrab> almoxarife: "VirtualBox 4.1.6 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack"
<LABcrab> Is that is?
<LABcrab> *it?
<phillip_> lol
<acegirl> hi people
<benonsoftware> Hi
<abu-bakr> qmanjr5: thats crazy fella.. get some people power going there in Canada.. broadband speeds are important
<fernando_> please some help, I'm new to the neighborhood jeje
<almoxarife> LABcrab: this is not the vbox help channel, so I will end this with one last hint, the virtual os needs to have the 'extension' also installed within it, find it, and or get help from #virtualbox ( I am guessing it exists)
<qmanjr5> abu-bakr, is 500kb/s good??
<acegirl> who is the owner?
<qmanjr5> ?*
<fman23> phillip: is it still downloading?
<benonsoftware> acegirl: The community
<qmanjr5> Is installing the bootloader with Startup Disk Creator supposed to take a long time?
<almoxarife> qmanjr5: it does take a bit of time, not all night though
<fman23> qmanjr5: yes, it is copying the whole 700mb file to the usb drive
<LABcrab> almoxarife: That redirects to #vbox.  So this pack gives me magic powers?
<qmanjr5> *cough* It's <100mbs, the .iso
<qmanjr5> It's DamnSmallLinux
<fman23> qmanjr5: oh, then it should take around 5 mins max
<qmanjr5> Alright, thank you.
<almoxarife> LABcrab: meet you on #vbox
<stargazer> can I ask a C question? if not, tell me which channel should I switch to
<bullgard4> '~$ locate computer-janitor-gtk; /usr/share/app-install/desktop/computer-janitor-gtk:computer-janitor-gtk.desktop.' What does here mean the colon?
<H2OPower> Hi there all, so I have an issue were when I unplug the power supply from my laptop I get the Ubuntu "Battery is critically low" and then Ubuntu goes into ether suspend or hibernate. And this is when the battery is fully charged. Oh and it is Ubuntu 11.10
<abu-bakr> anyone have any experience with cloning into a RAID array?
<bullgard4> stargazer: You can if you are using Ubuntu. But chances to get a qulaified answer are greater if you are using ##c.
<dono_> I recently upgraded from UE2.5 to UE2.7. but I found some differences, likes: in system settings, there is no preview for fonts. later in KMyMoney, how do I change the theme to make it more friendly. then how can I remove a theme that I did not use. txs
<bullgard4> s/qulaified/qualified/
<xangua> !ultimate | dono_
<qmanjr5> I just got Could not move syslinux files in "/media/4009-A45F": [Errno 2] No such file or directory. Maybe "/media/U3 System_" is not an Ubuntu image? from Startup Disk Creator
<ubottu> dono_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<qmanjr5> Why did I get that?
<Starminn> Opera just won't die! I've closed it and every time I open it it says that it's already running. I check in System MOnitor to see that it's using 50% of my CPU. "End Process" does nothing. Assistance please?
<qmanjr5> Starminn, use kill in Terminal?
<fman23> qmanjr5: not sure, do you want to try a different program?
<qmanjr5> fman23, what would you suggest?
<xangua> Starminn: pkill opera ¿
<Starminn> qmanjr5, Tried "killall opera" which also did nothing.
<fman23> qmanjr5: what about http://live.learnfree.eu/download ?
<Starminn> xangua, Only thing that did was bump CPU consumption up to 64%
<qmanjr5> Find the PID of the process using top, and then do kill -9 <pid>
<fernando_> fernando has left
<fernando_> the chat
<phillip> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<phillip> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<phillip> bzr: ERROR: Target directory "0.4" already exists.
<fman23> phillip: have you already downloaded the source code b4? check the 0.4 folder in your home directory
<Starminn> qmanjr5, I love you.
<qmanjr5> Starminn, :P
<fman23> Starminn: you can just do xkill in the terminal and click the window
<fman23> Starminn: i think that is the command
<Starminn> fman23, Well, the point was that it wasn't open, and didn't want to even open because it was already running. :) I will try ti next time though, and yes, that is the command
<phillip> fman: ty yess but it frooze
<fman23> phillip: delete the folder and redo the command
<phillip> ok downloading again... i hope it dont freeze again
<phillip> 1 step ahead of ya
<phillip> already done that
<wookienz> how do i get grep to only match the entire pattern and not bits of it... ie match 200 but not 2001
<phillip> its at 5077 kb
<phillip> 7m
<abu-bakr> edlang: and anyone else.. if I install grub just into one disk and that disk fails.. I simply need to recompile grub again elsewhere to run the degraded raid array... correct?
<fman23> wookienz: try adding spaces before and after the string and enclose it in quotes
<phillip> fman: how big is it? the source
<jasmine> 这个东西是怎么用的？
<jasmine> 有会说中文的吗？
<qmanjr5> fman23, when using that live-usb-install, for Install From, that's where I select the .iso, right?
<fman23> mine is 57.8 MB after i compiled it
<phillip> yes
<fman23> qmanjr5: yes
<phillip> qman: yes
<qmanjr5> what about the next part?
<Guest26784> yes
<qmanjr5> Yes?
<phillip> is the drive in?
<qmanjr5> Yes
<seidos> !chinese | Guest26784
<ubottu> Guest26784: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest26784> yes chinese
<acegirl> can i be a website designer?
<qmanjr5> acegirl, no.
<phillip> is it empty?
<fman23> qmanjr5: just select the Install To part to your usb drive
<qmanjr5> phillip,  that I am not sure of.
<fman23> qrmanjr5: it should only show usb drives
<qmanjr5> It does
<Blue1> fmaare you trying to install ubuntu to a usb flash drive?
<Blackshirt> Yes
<qmanjr5> but what do I do for Select Linux Distrubution?
<fman23> qmanjr5: DSL
<Blue1> fman23: that is - ru trying to install ubuntu to a flash drive?
<qmanjr5> Blue1, no I am.
<fman23> Blue1: qmanjr5 is trying to install DSL to usb dtive
<Blue1> qmanjr5: i have a recipe for that hold on.
<qmanjr5> fman23, should I format the USB drive?
<fman23> qmanjr5: does it ask that?
<qmanjr5> fman23, no, I was just wondering.
<fman23> qmanjr5: it does that for you
<Blue1> qmanjr5: http://pkill-9.com/ubuntu-2-go/
<phillip> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<phillip> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<phillip> Branched 1370 revision(s).
<phillip> done?
<fman23> qmanjr5: it is literally extracting the data in the iso directly to the disk thereby formatting it automatically
<phillip> what next
<Blue1> qmanjr5: hope that helps.
<fman23> phillip: ok now cd into 0.4
<phillip> ?
<Zanzacar> Does anyone know of software that works well for project management? something to keep track of clients, project, project numbers, dates etc?
<fman23> phillip: "cd 0.
<fman23> "cd 0.4"
<phillip> oh
<phillip> phillip@ubuntustudiodesktop:~/0.4$
<almoxarife> Blue1: then again you could use 'start-up-disk'
<fman23> phillip: now "./bootstrap;./configure"
<fman23> phillip: wait, did u install automake?
<phillip> i believe so let me check
<qmanjr5> fman23, it seems to have frozen on Extracting Files from ISO Image
<fman23> qmanjr5: wait on it, that part will take a while
<qmanjr5> fman23, remember that the ISO is very small
<qmanjr5> Damn small, even.
<fman23> qmanjr5: how long has it been there?
<qmanjr5> several minutes
<Blue1> almoxarife: prolly this works I know - or at least it did when 10.04 was around.
<Ford_P> Hello I need help with getting my AR8151 v1.0 Gigabit Ethernet driver enabled.
<fman23> qmanjr5: make sure your iso is fine if it stays like that another minute or two
<qmanjr5> fman23, what do you mean?
<Blackshirt> Ford, what your lan card chip?
<phillip> ok working on outomake
<phillip> ok working on automake
<phillip> less than 100 mb?
<phillip> "./bootstrap;./configure"
<fman23> qmanjr5: make sure it's size matches that of the one on the internet
<phillip> right?
<Ford_P> Atheros Gigabit ethernet on the Asus
<fman23> phillip: yes after you get automake
<phillip> with " in it or witout
<qmanjr5> It says it's complete. 6 mins
<fman23> phillip: without of course
<Ford_P> been following the instructions on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677122
<phillip> good
<fman23> qmanjr5: so it is on the usb drive?
<blackshirt> Look on your kernel modules dir
<phillip> phillip@ubuntustudiodesktop:~/0.4$ ./bootstrap;./configure
<phillip> bash: ./bootstrap: No such file or directory
<phillip> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<phillip> phillip@ubuntustudiodesktop:~/0.4$
<mbreslin> what's the repository i should add to be able to install from distro-upgrades?
<mbreslin> (oneiric-upgrades in this case)
<fman23> oops it is ./bootstrap.sh
<fman23> so "./bootstrap.sh;./configure"
<phillip> touch?
<phillip> one sec
<phillip> !!!!!
<blackshirt> Mbreslin if you want distro upgrades,you can use do-release-upgrade
<phillip> [sudo] password for phillip:
<phillip> Generating version...
<phillip> Copying license...
<phillip> Running aclocal...
<phillip> Running autoheader...
<FloodBot1> phillip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phillip> Running autoconf...
<user111> hello?
<mbreslin> blackshirt: sorry no i just want a specific package that is listed in http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-updates/
<mbreslin> is there a repository i can add to sources.list that will get me those?
<blackshirt> Mbreslin. You can use synaptic
<user111> is it here where i can request a new program/package to get inclusion?
<mbreslin> blackshirt: isn't that just an apt-get gui?
<GhostWolf> !seen webnet
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<qmanjr5> fman23, it didn't install -.- these U3 systems are fucking stupid. Pardon my language.
<Ford_P> Currently using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Ford_P> Kernel 2.6.32-33-generic
<Ford_P> I ran lshw -C network
<Ford_P> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Ford_P> Ethernet Controller
<Ford_P> product: Atheros Communication
<Ford_P> Then on lspci -nn  It's telling me Atheros Communication Device [1969:1083]
<FloodBot1> Ford_P: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zanzacar> does anyone have any recommendations for creating database's other then libre-office?
<Ford_P> How do I install build-essential and all the dependencies when I don't have internet access?
<phillip> fman: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<phillip> lol
<Sabixkl> I need to run the application which searches files. What command do I use in console?
<Sabixkl> I don't know its filename
<fman23> phillip: yes? im back
<ensi> hello, is there  a way to configure the gnome apps for their audio backend?
<phillip> hi
<phillip> scrool upp
<fman23> qmanjr5: yeah first thing i do after getting a sandisk: remove u3
<ensi> like totem doesnt directly have any audio options so I think it outputs to pulseaudio?
<escott> Zanzacar, *sql -- any flavor you want
<fman23> qmanjr5: it is a pain to remove and can damage ur usb drive
<Zanzacar> escott: I used mysql through the terminal but I was hoping to have something visual at least.
<fman23> phillip: what do u need now?
<phillip> incoming flood
<phillip> phillip@ubuntustudiodesktop:~/0.4$ sudo ./bootstrap.sh;./configure
<phillip> [sudo] password for phillip:
<phillip> Generating version...
<phillip> Copying license...
<phillip> Running aclocal...
<FloodBot1> phillip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phillip> Running autoheader...
<fman23> phillip: what is after that?
<phillip> nothing
<qmanjr5> phillip, use pastebin
<qmanjr5> fman23, please teach me how to! D=
<qmanjr5> I cannot stand this monstrosity any more
<fman23> phillip: what is after "Running autoheader"?
<phillip> pasRunning autoconf...
<phillip> Running autoconf...
<qmanjr5> Pastebin, USE IT
<escott> Zanzacar, there are a number of tools to access sql databases like phpmyadmin which is a web interface, and there are some guis like gnome-db
<Sabixkl> anyone help please.
<fman23> qmanjr5: i have never done it in linux, but i have in windows a few times
<Sabixkl> help
<phillip> Running autoconf...
<fman23> qmanjr5: what brand is it?
<phillip> configure.ac:25: installing `./config.sub'
<qmanjr5> fman23, my mom wants computer. We can do this later if you're still her
<Sabixkl> What's the  command to execute Search for files app?
<Sabixkl> what's the command to execute Search for files app?
<Sabixkl> I need to run it as root
<fman23> qmanjr5: i probably wont be here later, just search remove u3 [brand name]
<qmanjr5> Alright
<phillip> this i what popped up
<fman23> phillip: just run ./bootstrap.sh alone
<bullgard4> '~$ locate computer-janitor-gtk; /usr/share/app-install/desktop/computer-janitor-gtk:computer-janitor-gtk.desktop.' What does here mean the colon?
<Sabixkl> help
<Zanzacar> escott: I will have to check those out, phpmyadmin huh? Thanks.
<phillip> done
<phillip> now ./configure   ?
<fman23> phillip: now run ./configure
<can> hi all. I'm having a problem with one login on my system. when i attempt to log in, i'm either greeted by a blank screen and blinking cursor, or the login page Shows some [OK] scripting and then refreshes to itself... depending on whether the nvidia driver is installed and running or not. i've made another admin account to work on the problem. any suggestions?
<Sabixkl> help
<phillip> :/
<phillip> same problem
<Starminn> !patience | Sabixkl
<ubottu> Sabixkl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phillip> fman: x64 boostlib          <--  i havent found
<can> also, hedgewars crashes on open.. so that may attribute to the gfx too
<skypeuser> anyone using skype for ub8.04
<fman23> phillip: wait, paste.ubuntu.com me the output of ./bootstrap.sh
<skypeuser> skype 2.0
<can> ((11.10)) :x
<skypeuser> would be nice to be on 11.10 but updating could be give me a brain hemorrage at this point
<skypeuser> :)
<busybyeski> does anyone have a decent setup with lightning (the thunderbird addon) integrated into system calendar?
<urlin2u> skypeuser, your 8 months into w=end of life
<urlin2u> end*
<almoxarife> busybyeski: thunderbird and google calendar ?
<phillip> how do you work this paste.ubuntu.com thing?
<phillip> 2enimies
<phillip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772974/
<can> hi all. I'm having a problem with one login on my system. when i attempt to log in, i'm either greeted by a blank screen and blinking cursor, or the login page Shows some [OK] scripting and then refreshes to itself... depending on whether the nvidia driver is installed and running or not. i've made another admin account to work on the problem. any suggestions? running oneiric ocelot..
<almoxarife> busybyeski: I gave up and setup evolution to keep my calendar in sync with google
<skypeuser> urlin2u: hey mister, let me enjoy my 8 months
<skypeuser> :P
<fman23> phillip: did u install libboost-dev????
<busybyeski> almoxarife: yeah i'm finding evolution a ton easier to configure
<phillip> i havent found one for x64
<urlin2u> skypeuser, ignorance is bliss. :D
<fman23> phillip: it isnt in repositories?
<skypeuser> urlin2u: yep
<almoxarife> busybyeski: I forgot about lightning in thunderbird
<abu-bakr> can: stop using oneiric
<tp43> Ubuntu 10 is faster than 11 on my computer it seems.  I removed google-chrome installed the deb direct from google and it is a little faster but still not as fast as it used to be before I upgraded to 11, anyone know of anything else I can do
<busybyeski> how can i see what programs are slated for 12.04? i've never seen the development side of a distro
<bullgard4> can Please use an Ubuntu live CD and analyze the logs in /var/log/ , paricularly dmesg.0 and syslog.
<abu-bakr> sorry i said that out loud.. must stop being so negative :P
<bullgard4> +t
<fman23> phillip: libboost-dev isnt in repositories?
<phillip> !!!!!!!!!!
<phillip> it is
<skypeuser> brbr
<phillip> all 59 megs of it
<fman23> phillip: then install it
<abu-bakr> tp43: I had similar problems.. unfortunately I tried everything under the sun.. in the end a fresh install of 11:04 it had to be for me
<tp43> abu-bakr, you saying fresh install is better than an upgrade?
<can> alright
<fman23> phillip: if you want to, install axel and download http://www.mattparnell.com/linux/apt-fast/apt-fast.sh
<phillip> 17 minutes
<phillip> 31 minutes
<bullgard4> '~$ locate computer-janitor-gtk; /usr/share/app-install/desktop/computer-janitor-gtk:computer-janitor-gtk.desktop.' What does here mean the colon?
<phillip> 8min
<fman23> it makes apt-get downloads so much faster
<phillip> good if only it would work on itself
<almoxarife> bullgard4: What does here mean the colon? <-- is that english?
<almoxarife> bullgard4: or universal translator?
<phillip> 14min
<phillip> 17
<phillip> 11
<phillip> 22
<phillip> 18
<fman23> phillip: install axel and apt-fast
<bullgard4> almoxarife: My question "What does here mean the colon?" is meant to be English.
<Ford_P> Using UB 10.04 and my Ethernet driver doesn't work for ASUS K53E laptop. Would upgrading to 10.10 resolve the issue? :-X
<fman23> i think he means "What does the colon here mean?"
<abu-bakr> tp43: yes. I could not shake the problems by doing several different upgrades/downgrades.. I ripped one particular install apart.. couldn't shake the problems.. esp memory/cpu hogging
<phillip> fman> have to wait for this install finish
<abu-bakr> a fresh install and its like I have just bought a new computer
<almoxarife> bullgard4: my bad, I was thinking you mean, 'what does the colon mean here?'
<tp43> abu-bakr, I see thanks
<dagerik> My scren goes black after 10 min. How to disable? I hav elooked through all possible configurations in the settings panel. I am using 11.10 with Gnome 3.
<phillip> power settings?
<phillip> screensaver = blank?
<dagerik> phillip: Yeah, the screen just goes black.
<dagerik> phillip: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png  Nothing in power settings.
<phillip> is the ac power plugged in?
<dagerik> yep
<dagerik> always
<phillip> and you tried "lid closed = dont suspend"  ?
<dagerik> I am not closing the lid.
<phillip> the switch might be stuck
<almoxarife> dagerik: all settings > screen > set to dim after ?????? min?
<phillip> inside the housing
<abu-bakr> there are 2 places where ubuntu usually blanks the screen that I know of
<phillip> low power and lid closing
<abu-bakr> dagerik: power management and screensaver can both shutdown monitor
<dagerik> dagerik: Think I found it. Thanks.
<phillip> sure thing
<wh1zz0> Guys.. please -sh: history cannot execute binary file
<wh1zz0> How can I solve this
<phillip> fman: sigh 4 minutes it says
<fman23> phillip: you need to get optical fiber or whatever the light-based internet is called
<Android1435> I am having issue with certain keys on my keyboard under certain situations. Under Putty, the control key does not work. In other programs, the control key does not function properly. under firefox, control key does function correctly, and on the desktop.
 * phillip is stupid and choose liboost doc also
<fman23> phillip: b/c light travels at about 300000 km/s
<abu-bakr> cant find the right place to put the darn 'boot' flag [raid5]
<phillip> 26 megs alone
<Android1435> Is anybody else having issue with control key working properly under PUTTY and certain other programs?
<DaZ> define properly
<DaZ> and may i ask wht's the point of using putty on linux :x
<phillip> fman: does fiber optic travel to the country? in the middle of eveything but near noting
<phillip> *nthing
<phillip> *nothing
<almoxarife> DaZ: cause its easy!
<DaZ> if you say so.
<DaZ> i use it on windows sometimes, and i'd gladly switch it to any civilized terminal+ssh :f
<fman23> phillip: if everything were based on optics, there would hardly be a thing like latency
<Android1435> Well, for one, what is better than putty when trying to SSH into multiple remote hosts?
 * phillip would ONLY have brain lag to blame
<milamber> Android1435: putty just sends the control key press, so it doesn't have standard rich application functionality
<phillip> fman: 1 min left :)))) yay!!!
<phillip> 15s
<phillip> 9
<phillip> done downloading
<fman23> phillip: now ./configure again
<phillip> not done installing yet though
<jmwpc> I was not able to get an answer in the VirtualBox channel, so I was hoping someone here might be able to help. I am trying to move an Ubuntu guest to a raw disk and I have gotten so far as to successfully clone the virtual disk to the raw disk, but ubuntu will not boot from it. Any thoughts?
<phillip> jby the time youget this message read and recieved i shall have started the lconfig
<phillip> ?
<phillip> one sec lomething else to get
<bullgard4> '~$ locate computer-janitor-gtk; /usr/share/app-install/desktop/computer-janitor-gtk:computer-janitor-gtk.desktop.' What does here mean the colon?
<escott> bullgard4, it means there is a : in the filename
<bullgard4> escott: Can you tell me why there is there a colon in the filename?
<escott> something about the freedesktop spec?
<bullgard4> escott: hm
<fman23> phillip: has ./configure finished?
<phillip> is at the end
<fman23> phillip: do "sudo apt-get install bison libsdl-image1.2-dev libftgl-dev libsdl-mixed1.2-dev libsdl-dev libprotobuf-dev libxml2-dev libboost-dev build-essential bzr" to make sure u have everything if it gives any errors
<K1rk> wtf.
<K1rk> Why did the mini.iso install the i686 kernel on my 64-bit machine.
<K1rk> ffs lol
<fman23> K1rk: u have to select 64-bit
<GraemeLion> Cause you didn't pick 64bit?
<K1rk> I don't recall being asked, lol
<llutz_> K1rk: got the wrong iso
<K1rk> I didn't realize there was a 64-bit mini.iso lol
<K1rk> It's fine, I'm burning the amd64 alt cd
<K1rk> I was just like GRRR
<GraemeLion> Drives me crazy, too.  All these magazines have 32 bit discs on the front :P
<LABcrab> Ciao!
<K1rk> I wish a single 32-bit install CD could do either kernel.
<K1rk> It'd be so handy.
<K1rk> I have so many wasted CDs from the  1 or 2 times here and there that I have to burn a 32-bit CD to do something with an old computer. lol
<fman23> K1rk: i thought u could? it would not be a question directly asked though
<phillip> fman: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libsdl-mixed1.2-dev
<GraemeLion> K1rk: You could theoretically use a USB disk
<K1rk> GraemeLion: True, I have before.
<fman23> phillip: u need to upgrade :P
<K1rk> But I could also theoretically beat myself to death with a hammer.
<K1rk> It would be less painful
<fman23> phillip one sec
<llutz_> or at least dvd-/cd-rw
<GraemeLion> K1rk: Hehe.  When I was going through OS choices for this desktop, I had to use USB keys.  Otherwise I'd have burned through around 40 disks :P
<fman23> phillip:it is in the universe repo
<fman23> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libsdl-image1.2-dev
<K1rk> GraemeLion: I have already done 3.
<K1rk> Debian Squeeze, Mini.iso 32-bit, and now Alt CD 64-bit
<K1rk> lol
<K1rk> I was going to go all hardcore Debian but I remembered how nice the Ubuntu packages are
<K1rk> ubuntu-restricted-extras for example
 * GraemeLion grins. Fedora, Suse, Ubuntu, Mint, Ubuntu again, Fedora again..
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phillip> :| libsdl-mixer
<fman23> thats it
<fman23> i knew it had a diff name in natty
<phillip> :| libsdl-mixer not mixed
<fman23> libsdl-mixer-dev
<fman23> i need -dev
<fman23> phillip: oh wait, u need the libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<phillip> libsdl-dev or libsdl1.2-dev
<fman23> libsdl-dev
<phillip> not there?
<phillip> ...
<fman23> phillip: then get libsdl1.2-de
<fman23> dev*
<phillip> already have it
<fman23> well then ./configure
<K1rk> So what are you guys using for desktop UI?
<K1rk> I'm not a big fan of Unity yet.
<GraemeLion> K1rk: I go through phases. My laptop is running Gnome shell.
<fman23> i switch between unity2d, unity, gnome shell, and kde
<phillip> Configuration complete!
<K1rk> GraemeLion: Gnome 3?
<GraemeLion> My desktop is running Unity.
<fman23> kde might be my fav though
<GraemeLion> K1rk: Unity is gnome 3 too
<tp43> I'm using xfce
<fman23> phillip: now "make;sudo make install"
<K1rk> tp43 I have tried XFCE, and I do like a lot about it.
<rypervenche> K1rk: I use Xfce on Debian Testing.
<llutz_> !checkinstsall | fman23
<llutz_> !checkinstall | fman23
<ubottu> fman23: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<K1rk> GraemeLion: I know Unity looks a lot like Gnome 3.... they're the same thing?
<tp43> I think desktop doesn't need to provide so much, I wish screenlets worked better though
<GraemeLion> K1rk: They're just shells on top of an architecture.
<phillip> fman: lol you got botted
<tp43> I use xfce, cairo-dock, compiz, and screenlets.  Gnome 3 does windows scaling, but compiz does it much faster and smoother
<fman23> phillip: llutz_ wants u to use checkinstall instead of "make install"
<GraemeLion> K1rk: If you go to "System Monitor" , you'll see Gnome 3.2.1 for Unity in Ubuntu 11.10
<llutz_> fman23: its always better to install stuff using the package-managagement
<tp43> I am thinking of going back to debian, cause ubuntu is running so slow for me now
<phillip> too late
<phillip> ill try it later though
<fman23> llutz_: i use it a lot, but only to quickly generate packages.  it might be a little confusing in this case though
<GraemeLion> tp43: What about xubuntu?
<llutz_> fman23: sudo apt-get install checkinstall && sudo checkinstall            very confusing.
<fman23> llutz_: no, getting the package info and stuff, unless he just leaves it at default
<tp43> GraemeLion, lxde sucks
<fman23> llutz_: which would make a package called "0.4"
<tp43> GraemeLion, xfce using gnome, so its prettier
<GraemeLion> tp43: Hmm.  Maybe Arch would be more for you :D
<llutz_> well, good luck in updating/uninstalling then
<fman23> llutz_: the program provides an uninstall binary
<tp43> GraemeLion, maybe, but I am gonna go for debian, its most stable, I don't care about the latest packages, stability is more important
<phillip> fman: with me and my family, easy simple normal and common are almost nonexistent terms to descrive our lives
<Clank> Hello
<phillip> fman: with me and my family, easy simple normal and common are almost never terms to descrive our lives
<phillip> fman: with me and my family, easy simple normal and common are almost never terms to descrbve our lives
<osmosis> where can I see a list of recently installed packages?
<fman23> phillip: checkinstall isnt that hard to use, but i want to get decent sleep tonight
<phillip> lol
<phillip> you said this install would be "easy" :)
<fman23> phillip: well i thought u were on oneiric
<phillip> ok......
<phillip> what next
<fman23> phillip: it wouldbe taken about 5 mins on oneiriv
<fman23> phillip: minus download time of course
<phillip> what next
<fman23> did u do those commands?
<phillip> yes
<fman23> armagetronad
<phillip> it is done
<fman23> there is an icon in the launcher too
<rypervenche> tp43: Swirl power^^
<fman23> phillip: ill be at ctwf
<phillip> wow its nice
<phillip> ok
<phillip> cya
<ubuntu> help e
<ubuntu> help {me
<bazhang> ubuntu, with?
<ubuntu> help me here
<bazhang> ubuntu, with what
<ubuntu> i'm having installed some os in my pc
<bazhang> ubuntu, some OS?
<ubuntu> d probs s i cn no longer update
<bazhang> ubuntu, this is ubuntu support, so hopefully it's ubuntu
<ubuntu> my ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntu, pastebin the error message to paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> tx
<ubuntu> thanks
<osmosis> how can I force phpmyadmin to only run over ssl. by default it runs over both http and https
<Clank50AE> Hello
<Clank50AE> Is there anyone here that can help me with an issue I'm having?
<M0rphe> Hello, I am having a problem booting from the live cd (involves a bad sector on hard drive). anyone availble to help?
<mikeyfbi> im trying to follow this tutorial; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller but i get these errors when i try to 'make' http://paste.ubuntu.com/773005/
<bazhang> Clank50AE, ask the channel your question
<mikeyfbi> it's way beyond me :(  but im trying to understand
<milamber> osmosis: http://www.michaelbarton.name/2009/12/13/forcing-ssl-with-phpmyadmin/
<osmosis> milamber, you rock
<milamber> osmosis: use method 2
<mikeyfbi> anyone have luck getting an xbox360 controller recognized?
<Clank50AE> I just installed an update to ubuntu in hopes that I could fix some drives. After the update, the PC needed a reboot. After the reboot though,Ubuntu goes to the login screen, but when you try to login, It goes to a black screen, says a few words and goes back to the login screen. It does this in an infinate loop
<milamber> mikeyfbi: the important line is 14 in the pastebin where it says: fatal error
<milamber> mikeyfbi: check the file permissions on .xpad.o.d  ~ that is where your compilation failed
<mikeyfbi> right clicked the file, and couldn't change permission ... then i didnt't know what to do milamber
<osmosis> milamber, works like a charm
<Clank50AE> Did anyone get that msg I wrote?
<mebigfatguy1> Clank50AE: do other boot options from grub work? (shift key after the bios prompt)
<Clank50AE> I can go into recovery mode and drop a root shell
<qmanjr5> Sound on my headphones worked at the login screen (tested by pressing backspace on an empty password box), but it doesn't work while I'm logged in. How do I fix this?
<Clank50AE> mebigfatguy: I can go into recovery mode and drop a root shell
<Clank50AE> woops
<Clank50AE> mebigfatguy1: I can go into recovery mode and drop a root shell
<mebigfatguy1> got it
<mebigfatguy1> :)
<Clank50AE> lol sorry, I wanted to make sure it was directed towards you. Not used to IRC
<qmanjr5> Another thing, sound worked on my speakers perfectly fine.
<qmanjr5> :\
<qmanjr5> Anyone?
<Dawny>  nickserv identify 6197886484
<milamber> mikeyfbi: how are you in the terminal?
<milamber> Dawny: time for a new pass
<Lasers> Dawny: You're not identified.
<lion42> Dawny, that did not a work.
<mikeyfbi> milamber, getting there, i have got rid of that error it seems, i just have this one now http://paste.ubuntu.com/773008/
<qmanjr5> -.- Why won't my headphones work?! :'(
<M0rphe> can i boot up ubuntu live cd without it trying to mount my harddrive (already installed with another linux) (ubuntu trying to mount the harddrive fails and causes kernel panic) i figured since its a live cd, it should be able to boot sucessfully, without worrying about the harddrive
<Clank50AE> mebigfatguy1: Is there any other info you need at the moment?
<qmanjr5> Can someone help me troubleshoot or fix my sound issues?
<milamber> mikeyfbi: i am pretty sure that the kernel no longer uses that formatting
<qmanjr5> Nevermind, got it. Had to go into alsamixer. But there's now an annoying buzzing noise D=
<milamber> mikeyfbi: and that tutorial was written for a 7 series, which means it is close to five years old
<milamber> mikeyfbi: i would check in ##kernel
<mikeyfbi> milamber, shoot!  lol  k thanks
<Clank50AE> Im guessing he left. Can anyone else help me then?
<Blackshirt> Hey clank
<Clank50AE> Hello
<Blackshirt> What the problems?
<ahungry> hi all
<M0rphe> 	can i boot up ubuntu live cd without it trying to mount my harddrive?
<Clank50AE> Blackshirt: Well, I did an update in ubuntu and now it wont log in. You go to log in and it goes to a black screen, flashes some words, then goes back to the login screen
<qmanjr5> Can someone help me troubleshoot or fix my sound issues?
<silv3r_m00n> is there a simple ide where I can type a c prorgam and hit F5 to compile it and run it in a terminal ?
<Clank50AE> qmanjr5: What is your system:
<escott> silv3r_m00n, simple and ide seldom go together
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n:  fte, geany, perhaps others
<Clank50AE> qmanjr5: You dont by chace have a UX380n or sometihng like that?
<qmanjr5> Clank50AE, Natty Narwhal
<qmanjr5> Clank50AE, no.
<qmanjr5> Did you mean OS?
<silv3r_m00n> dr_willis: let me check
<Clank50AE> no, I meat your actual system lol
<ucenik34> hi hi
<qmanjr5> Intel? Specifically, what do you want to know. :P
<ucenik34> i don't know
<Clank50AE> well, I thought maybe I could help, but outside of the comp im using, Im useless on Ubuntu -.- Im sorry
<qmanjr5> Alrigh.
<qmanjr5> I love Linux, but it's so problematic sometimes...
<dimitri7> hi everyone, how can I chart ICMP time responses?? Thanks.
<ucenik34> can you tell me for what is this program ?
<Clank50AE> qmanjr5: yeah, I'd use it instead of windows, but It has a few to many problems on some pc's
<Blackshirt> Clank,check your .iceauthority file on your home
<Clank50AE> Blackshirt: How?
<dr_willis> ucenik34:  clarify what you mean.
<escott> dimitri7, you can pipe stuff to gnuplot
<dimitri7> escott: thank you, does it have a GUI?
<ucenik34> english is not my best side
<ucenik34> :D
<Blackshirt> Clank. Check permition..
<dimitri7> escott: wow it plots beautifully :D
<Clank50AE> Blackshirt: lol i'll have to google that, I dont know stuff like that on Ubuntu. What umber should I set it to?
<Blackshirt> Clank,you can use $ls -la
<silv3r_m00n> dr_willis: geany looks good
<Blackshirt> Clank,sory,check ownership
<Clank50AE> Blackshirt: Thats all I have to put into the console? Sorry i'm such A newb, I dont want to be a burden
<Clank50AE> Blackshirt: uh... I'm not sure how to do that either
<escott> dimitri7, there are guis for gnuplot, but not that many because guis for dynamic data is harder. there are also network monitoring tools most are web based
<Blackshirt> If you can't login,you can switch to first console
<Clank50AE> Blackshirt: Yeah, I cant login, but I can get a root shell and I can login as my user from the recovery shell
<Blackshirt> Yeah,use it
<ucenik22> pere
<ucenik22> sadd
<ucenik22> asdfgfsdyh
<dimitri7> escott: could you give me some examples please?
<ucenik22> asdfgfsdyh
<ucenik22> asdfgfsdyh
<FloodBot1> ucenik22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dimitri7> of web based monitoring tools
<escott> dimitri7, of gnuplot i've not used it in ages
<dimitri7> no but
<Clank50AE> I still need help... Ubuntu is not as fun as I wanted it to be
<dimitri7> other monitoring tools
<escott> dimitri7, this guy uses ping and gnuplot http://www.cs.unc.edu/~jeffay/dirt/FAQ/gnuplot.html
<dimitri7> escott: thanks, ntop is good?
<escott> dimitri7, you can use whatever you want you just have to use gawk or some other tool to parse out the numbers you need
<Clank50AE> *sigh*
<dimitri7> escott: ok, thank you, I am checking..
<dimthedimmer> I can't boot from my live cd.  All that happens is one line is printed to the screen, and then it boots to windows.
<dr_willis> dimthedimmer:   what line? how did you make the cd
<dimthedimmer> I downloaded the iso.     I didn't write it down, but "Isolinux something somehting  copyright somebody"  I forgot to mention there is a 5 or so minuet delay, after the line is printed.
<dimthedimmer> dr_willis: I downloaded the iso.     I didn't write it down, but "Isolinux something somehting  copyright somebody"  I forgot to mention there is a 5 or so minuet delay, after the line is printed.
<dr_willis> dimthedimmer:  you did verify the md5sum of the iso?
<dr_willis> isolinux is the bootloader on the cd.
<jincreator> Hi, everyone? I have problem using Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000. I can't enable it. I'm trying http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/608 but nothing happened. Anyone give me some advice?
<dimthedimmer> dr_willis  I did not. I probably should have.
<jjjrmy> Anyone here familiar with BackTrack?
<escott> !backtrack | jjjrmy
<ubottu> jjjrmy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<infidel> jjjrmy, basically strace
<jjjrmy> escott: I'd like to install BURG on BackTrack, do you think you can help me? the #backtrack-linux chan is dead.
<dr_willis> jjjrmy:  check burg homepage/forums perhaps
<jjjrmy> dr_willis: Their site seems to be down. Do you think someone here can help?
<dr_willis> jjjrmy:  or hit up askubuntu.com for a guide
<jjjrmy> dr_willis: Couldn't find anything. :/
<dr_willis> i doubr if burg is 'supported' here.. sounds like a good reason to not use burg...
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in sopending a lof of effort you see for 10 sec when you boot.
<dr_willis> !burg
<escott> dr_willis, but it looks so much prettier, you spend all day rebooting to impress your friends with that pretty bootloader menu
<dr_willis> escott:  i reboot my headless server about once a month. ;)
<llutz_> if you read how often "reboot" is mentioned here, they'll see it for hours daily
<escott> dr_willis, your problem is that you insist on running an OS. an OS is just a fancy interface to allow you to reboot
<kempe> so anyone here with acer 3830? i wnat to know haow to fix brightness. in 11.04 u could use https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight
<dr_willis> escott:  im working on emacsOS ;0
<kempe> but aperently its suposed to work with kernel 3.x but not or me
<dimitri7> dr_willis: do you want to reboot?
<dimitri7> # init 6 :D
<dimitri7> want something fancier, use macintosh ... baaac.
<dimthedimmer> dr_willis:  Sadly, the md5 is correct.  Would burning another cd be of use?  Thank you for your help.
<Tech-1> do you have the bios set to boot from cd ?
<escott> Tech-1, he does
<dimthedimmer> : Tech-1 Yes, I think so.
<Tech-1> ok
<Tech-1> do you know how to check ?
<escott> dimthedimmer, do you know if any other linux system will boot?
<escott> Tech-1, its trying to boot the CD he gets the ISOLinux line
<Tech-1> o
<Tech-1> huh
<dr_willis> dimthedimmer:  i always use usb these days
<dimthedimmer> escott:  I can boot damnsmalllinux from a usb key
<dr_willis> dimthedimmer:  what tol did yiu use to make the cd
<dimthedimmer> dr_Willis I used InfraRecorder.
<dimthedimmer> dr_willis: I used InfraRecorder.
<dr_willis> try the cd in other machines. could be weirdness with that one optical drive
<dr_willis> or try usb
<dimthedimmer> Thank you.
<sokak> Hello everyone :) Stoopid saturday morning question. Someone can dd over wlan? :3
<escott> sokak, you can pipe it through ssh
<Lasers> sokak: Yes. People use dd to backup or destroy.
<sokak> Thats cool, i follow til the pipe, then ssh gets me lost :D I guess i have to check deeper trough ssh tuts :)
<sokak> Lasers, i was meant to backup my friends brand new laptops over wlan to avoid to open them physically and have the dd done the old way :)
<ubuntu> hi my acer 5755 FAILS to connect to the internet using xubuntu 10.04 live CD
<ubuntu> HELP
<ubuntu> ACER 5755 is a brand new laptop
<dimthedimmer> about how long should booting from a live cd take?  seconds, minuets, hours?
<sokak> escott, Lasers kudos to both for driving me in the right direction
<c_smith> dimthedimmer, depends on what medium you're booting from.
<ubuntu> I am using a different computer to fix my problem
<sokak> dimthedimmer, until is pretty old junk, it should take few minutes.
<c_smith> booting from USB is always faster.
<sokak> i agree c_smith
<escott> sokak, dd if=whatever | ssh user@host tee output.img
<Lasers> sokak: wlan? Why not plug in the ethernet card and use livecd so the hard drive isn't active.
<escott> sokak, but taking a dd image of a mounted partition is not a good idea
<dimthedimmer> thank you all.
<c_smith> dimthedimmer, a bootable USB stick only takes a few minutes too boot, a LiveCD takes 5-10 minutes.
<sokak> escott, ty :) Lasers, because i wanted to do five/more at once without crawling up to my ruter stitched on the ceiling
<escott> sokak, your image file will be corrupted
<c_smith> dimthedimmer, and those are just rough estimates, hardware can easily affect the time taken.
<sokak> escott, the scenario is few laptops with w7 booting from a live pendrive sitting nearby my box
<Lasers> sokak: Yeah. Use LiveCD. Plug the laptop to the router/switch. DD over network to your computer or something.
<sokak> A more complex question then. Can i dd to a nas drive that way? :D
<c_smith> quick question to whomever knows, it's possible to ssh over a wireless connection, right?
<dimthedimmer> right. thank you.
<sokak> c_smith, thats a point in really interested into.
<sokak> im*
<c_smith> sokak, same here, I'm getting a Desktop in the near future, and ssh to update would be useful.
<jjjrmy> Can someone help me with BURG, to change the icon of something?
<sokak> Lasers, you reminded me i have an emtec modded multimedia hdd with ash shell i can ssh into.
<escott> c_smith, you can ssh over carrier pigeon
<sokak> now im getting intrigue, surely its worth a try.
<c_smith> escott, carrier pidgin? what's that?
<ubuntu> hi, ubuntu 10.04 FAILS to give me wired or wireless net connection on my brand new Acer 5755 laptop, help ????????
<ubuntu> I used the cd and wiped win 7
<escott> c_smith, http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt
<ubuntu> cmon
<sokak> ubuntu, google for your model of laptop wireless, then follow directions. Or plug it via ethernet and let jockey do its job.
<ubuntu> sokak, the ethernet does not work
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  on a very new machine/hardware. 10.04 may not have the proper drivers
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  id try 11.10 on it
<ubuntu> dr_willis, so 11.10
<ubuntu> 11.04 ?
<sokak> i agree with dr_willis
<ubuntu> damn I like xubuntu better than regular ubuntu
<dr_willis> so use xubuntu 11.10
<sokak> *laughs at escott point on rfc1149
<pranav__> hi guys any one of you use tomboy for taking notes?
<sokak> here i am pranav__
<c_smith> escott, so, from reading that, I take it the Carrier Pidgin is a Wireless Connection?
<sokak> c_smith, sure, but it suffers from sort of high ping
<dr_willis> pranav__:  it used to be real popular
<pranav__> i have a problem.. i want to create a section in a notebook
<pranav__> i dont think so it is possible
<escott> c_smith, carrier pigeon is a joke. ssh runs on top of tcp/ip. if you have tcp/ip you can run ssh. doesn't matter how the packets are delivered. slap them on the back of a dolphin and train it to swim across the ocean
<pranav__> in that section i want to add notes
<ubuntu> dr_willis, sokak ok
<tfn2k> ubuntu
<ubuntu> question? how do I create a bootable usb stick to act live a live cd ?
<escott> c_smith, may not work well, may not be fast, may drop out, but it will work
<sokak> pranav__, if you want to keep sort of an extended diary, look in the software center, there is a lot of software making you able to keep much articulated and searchable diaries.
<dr_willis> pranav__:  for a very flexiable note type system try 'tiddlywiki'
<ubuntu> tfn2k, any idea I need to make a usb bootable for xubuntu 11.10
<tfn2k> yes
<jjjrmy> Can someone please help me with BURG? it'll take one second
<tfn2k> apt-get install unetbootin
<sokak> ubuntu, boot from a live and use the included software, or just google for unetbootin
<c_smith> escott, ok, let me rephrase, is it possible to ssh with an internet connection on a laptop connected to a router?
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  you can dd the 11.10 xubuntu cd to flash. or butn it to disk.
<pranav__> @sokak , @dr_willis thanks a lot :)
<escott> c_smith, sokak and the carrier pigeon was implemented by a LUG group if you want to see photos of it
<dr_willis> c_smith:  yes...
<ubuntu> so its unetbootin
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ty
<c_smith> escott, also, I really got a kick out of that once I got it.
<sokak> escott, i saw that, i wished to be there
<tfn2k> dd if=/path.image.iso of=/dev/usbdevice
<escott> c_smith, and the answer is the same. yes. you can ssh, and it will work as well as your web connection does
<c_smith> dr_willis, escott, thanks for the answer, and joke.
<jjjrmy> :(
<tfn2k> firest umount
<tfn2k> firts*
<tfn2k> oh :(
<c_smith> escott, the pictures would make my night.
<sokak> tfn2k, the best way to dd a whole system is to boot from a live then do it
<jjjrmy> Please, someone help me with BURG realy fast. :)
<dr_willis> ivd dd'd running systems.. but its not a good idea.
<ubuntu> anyone have any luck with unetbootin ???
<tfn2k> sokak ok!
<tfn2k> i have luck with unetbootin
<ubuntu> cause last time I tried back in the eeepc days I had to revert back to winblows to make the usb bootable
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  check the pendrivelinux site for alternatives to unetbootin
<CrazyGir> I have this wonderful desktop (haven't used in a while) who is acting up on boot. in short: i get a file not found. though if I boot with a rescue cd and drop to the shell, I can confirm that grub's menu.lst appears correct and lists files that really are there in /boot, what else could I test / dig into?
<sokak> ubuntu, its a pretty self explanatory software. Pick a distro and let it download, or just use a iso file.
<ubuntu> damn cant install unetbootin from live cd
<sokak> dr_willis, they also suggest unetbootin as a valid and robust alternative theirself.
<Tech-1> ubuntu:  w/eeepc all youhave to do is correct bios and it works fine, but, yes, unetbootin works nicely
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> Tech-1, thanks,
<dr_willis> ive had issues with unetbootin in the past. been using other tools lately
<ubuntu> I guess i have to remove something form the live cd, now, because I can't even d/l unetbootin from the live cd from apt
<jjjrmy> please helplpolpp me
<sokak> dr_willis, thats odd to hear. Still the builtin tool in ubuntu works nicely.
<dr_willis> jjjrmy:  no one here seems to know burg..
<jjjrmy> dr_willis: Like all I want to do is change the icon, how?
<sokak> jjjrmy, point me whats this burg, and if i can eat it.
<escott> jjjrmy, (a) its not an ubuntu question (b) its just a bootloader its not that important
<dr_willis> of course with 11.10 you can just use 'dd'  ;)
<dr_willis> jjjrmy:  find it... edit it .. i guess
<sokak> What O.o Does exist anything than grub? O.o
<dr_willis> sokak:  lilo, syslinux, burg, grub1 grub2, ..
<sokak> i was joking dr_willis , still i dont feel me without grub ;P
<sokak> and the supergrubdisk - i sucks in fixing grub entries -.-
<lighta> hi guys, hey do you know a langage-aware difftool ? looking for C
<sokak> a diff tool? Tried Meld?
<dr_willis> real fun is when you learn them all.... then  ger them mixxed up...
<sokak> ahh, language aware one - just ignore me :3
<escott> CrazyGir, so menu.lst is grub1 and most people have switched to grub2 verify you have the write version of grub installed
<jjjrmy> I did it!
<jjjrmy> without any help from you guys
<sokak> cheers.
<dr_willis> we will still send you a bill.....
<mkanyicy> escott, grub legacy not grub1
<sokak> *laughs*
<dr_willis> grub legacy is grub1, is grub-pc  i thought
<sokak> upgrading from maveric to oneiric, shall i go trough natty, or just start from scratch would be better?
<dr_willis> or am i cofused again.. its 3 am ..
<ubuntu> ok i AM running from a live-cd, can I install unetbootin, d/l ubuntu 11.10 to a usb hd, and install it to a usb ?
<dr_willis> sokak:  clean install alwst better for me
<ubuntu> having problems here
<ubuntu> might need to take the computer home
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, is there something called grub1
<CrazyGir> escott: how is g2 configured?
<escott> dr_willis, grub-pc is 1.99 aka 2. the naming is decidedly suboptimal
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  the live cd has a tool to put iso on flash allready
<sokak> dr_willis, i thought so, its just that im damn lazy *looks at the stacked eth wires still trying to dd over wlan to avoid to plug them*
<ubuntu> dr_willis, which is this tool >
<ubuntu> ?
<escott> CrazyEddy, grub-pc vs 1.99 aka grub2 has a grub.cfg file and a bunch of *.mod files in /boot/grub
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  usb disk creator or somthig  in the menus
<guest_> when I issue openssl genrsa -des3 -out server.key 2048 does that generate the public or private key ?
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  or for a 11.10 iso you can jst use 'dd'
<escott> CrazyEddy, you probably want to chroot into your system from the rescue cd and figure out what kind of grub version is available on the system and then make sure that is on the mbr
<sokak> kudos to everyone, moving back to shell tryin to dd over wlan
<escott> guest_, it should generate both
<ubuntu> dr_willis, ok Im looking for this "tool" in xubuntu 10.04'
<ubuntu> s  menus
<lunitunez> hi
<mkanyicy> guest_, private key
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  i dont use xubuntu. so no idea
<ubuntu> startup disk creator ?
<ubuntu> found that
<dr_willis> try it and see.. sounds right
<ubuntu> nice
<ubuntu> look right so far
<mkanyicy> guest it you open it with a text editor you should see '-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----' in the first line
<mkanyicy> guest_, ^^
<makara> Lenovo notebook Phoenix BIOS anyone? Why so few options? Should I flash it?
<dr_willis> makara:  is there some actual problem with it?
<Madkiss> Generations will suffer from the horrors bestowed upon us by the NetworkManager
<bazhang> Madkiss, lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> cant say ive had any issues with it...
<Madkiss> bazhang: How exactly is "My Network Manager interferes with /etc/network/interfaces and cuts the connection to the box every 5 minutes although I did every possible thing I know to just disable it" "chit chat"?
<dr_willis> 'suffer the horrors...' is vague ramblings..
<bazhang> Madkiss, I was referring to the subsequent commentary, "the horrors" etc
<Madkiss> I don't even know what it's doing. It's setting a default-route on wlan0 to 192.168.122.1, which is an IP that never has even existed anyhwere in my LAN.
<makara> dr_willis: no
<dr_willis> makara:  if you have no need to flash it.....
<Madkiss> So I have no idea where it's getting that address from. and it constantly refuses to just not do anything, either.
<arezitha> hola
<lunitunez> I have ubuntu server setup as an NTP server, and attempting to install CUCM, but it will not advance till it successfully queries the NTP server. I fired up wireshark on a third VM and see them communicating but with this error in the packet: Leap Indicator: unknown (clock unsynchronized) Peer Clock Stratum: unspecified or invalid. So Im assuming if I can assign ntpd a stratum number that it
<lunitunez> would advance
<lunitunez> and CUCM keeps rejecting the NTP server address and will not advance in the install until it does
<bullgard4> How to copy a string of text from rxvt-unicode to clipboard and then from clipboard to another terminal?
<Madkiss> I have this in my ntp.conf FWIW
<Madkiss> fudge 127.127.1.0 stratum 10
<lunitunez> im not familiar with fudge Madkiss what is that
<lunitunez> hostname?
<Madkiss> lunitunez: "man ntp.conf" will get you a detailed description of the fudge keyword, better than I could.
<makara> dr_willis: what about 64x Ubuntu. Should I stick with 32? I just don't want to change my mind down the line. A lot of programs I'm going to be setting up
<lunitunez> thanks ill do that
<guest_> does anybody know what is contained in a csr file certification signing request file that you give to verisign?
<dr_willis> makara:  use 64bit if you have 64bit hardware
<koko_> hello
<koko_> how can i install jack kit on my linux ?
<guest_> I just do want to be sending my private key to them
<Madkiss> makara: Do you have more than 4 gigs of ram in your machine?
<Madkiss> makara: on i386, a single program can not use more than 4 gigs of ram, and the kernel can not address more than 4 gigs of ram directly either (that's what people use the PAE kernels for). If your CPU can do x86_64, go for that.
<makara> Madkiss: 8meg
<Madkiss> hu?
<Madkiss> 8 megabytes of ram? So it's an embedded device?
<makara> gig sorry
<dr_willis> definatly go  64bit then
<Madkiss> dr_willis++;
<Madkiss> everything else will give you headache sooner or later.
<Madkiss> and all the typical end-user-binary things are available for 64bit by now anyway.
<makara> i want to install from usb. alternative or desktop iso?
<susundberg> makara: both works afaik
<dr_willis> makara:  they install the same ubuntu desktop
<nahab> hi, hab itunes mit wine installiert, wenn ich es öffne, wird der halbe Bildschirm schwarz, wieso passiert sowas?
<Madkiss> makara: i think the alternative iso is mainly necessary if you need LVM during the installation, which is not available in the desktop isos. apart from that, desktop ought towork.
<penguin359> hello
<Madkiss> nahab: the desktop images do have an X11 based installation, which the alternative disk has not, so that might influence the decision too
<Madkiss> s/nahab/makara/
<dr_willis> x11 gui  based installer..
<penguin359> When Canonical releases an update or security patch on oneirc-{security,updates}, do those updates ever make it onto the oneirc distribution or does oneirc simply reflect the packages versions frozen at the time of release of the CD-ROM ISO?
<makara> desktop it is
<makara> thanks
<dr_willis> penguin359:  every so often they do a updated cd. like a 11.10.01
<dr_willis> penguin359:  not really sure when they do this. mainly for lts i belive
<makara> last question: The notebook came with Win7. Should I dual-boot or clean the whole dang thing?
<lunitunez> Madkiss I salute you, I've been trying to get this shit to work for HOURS and that did it
<susundberg> makara: i suggest dualboot -- why delete working OS
<lunitunez> thank you
<penguin359> dr_willis: yes, they've only done that for 6.04, 8.04, and 10.04 LTS releases
<llutz_> makara: if you won't use win7, remove it
<bullgard4> How to copy a string of text from rxvt-unicode to clipboard and then from clipboard to another terminal?
<Madkiss> lunitunez: you're most welcome
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  clipbord managers can sync the 'selection' buffer to the clipbord.
<penguin359> 10.04.0, 10.04.1, 10.04.2, etc represent a release of a new ISO of Ubuntu 10.04.
<susundberg> llutz_: why? it wouldn't harm the ubuntu. It spends some 50G of harddisk but if there is plenty of that available it still is a working os
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  or select, then middle click. ;)
<weyer> is there a way to make te screen 'flash' from the CLI ? sort of as cheese does when taking a photograph?
<Amdpc> Hi..I want Ubuntu + Fedora (DUal boot)...Is it possible ?
<llutz_> susundberg: still 2 waisted partitions for stuff you don't need
<dr_willis> Amdpc:  yes its possible
<susundberg> llutz_: and not to say that i have ended up in situations where some badly designed web services (such as video stream) work only with windows - so i have to usually keep it as failsafe
<Amdpc> How ?
<penguin359> My question is whether packages on the lucid distribution are updates to newer versions outside of a CD release, as opposed to packages on lucid-security, lucid-updates, etc.
<llutz_> susundberg: it's your choice to do what you like.
<penguin359> weyer: you mean like a visual bell?
<weyer> yes
<susundberg> llutz_: ya, and you are also correct, its waste of space surely if one does not need it ..
<Amdpc> dr_willis : How to do that ? /
<penguin359> The simple way is to write Control-G to the screen.
<llutz_> susundberg: and if you nearly never use that win, it won't be updated. you don't want to go online with a never updated windows at all
<penguin359> try echo ^G
<bullgard4> dr_willis: "select, then middle click" does not work. Instead, the old contents of the clipboard will be pasted.
<penguin359> in order to get ^G, you must hit Ctrl-V and Ctrl-G on the keyboard
<penguin359> don't type a literal ^ followed by a G.
<Amdpc>  dr_willis : Because grub is unable to detect fedora on a diffrent partition..I tried Installing fedora first and then Ubuntu..
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  try some of the clipbord manager tools. ive had some desktops not touch the 'selection' buffer. not tried it lately
<dr_willis> Amdpc:  make your own custome entry for grub for the other os.
<dr_willis> Amdpc:  and put in the grub configs
<Amdpc> dr_willis : Ok.. Thanks :-)
<DeltaEpsilon> can I buy Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> you can order dvds
<susundberg> DeltaEpsilon: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/cds
<tensorpudding> the price is nominal, though, the software is ree
<susundberg> "Ubuntu is completely free. The price covers the cost of the CDs, postage & packaging"
<dr_willis> computer magazines are often at bookstores with cd's also
<Amdpc> <DeltaEpsilon> : http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<DeltaEpsilon> like this http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=704
<iceroot> DeltaEpsilon: you can buy ubuntu-cd/dvds. you can also download the cd/dvd for free (as in free bear). also all software from the cd is free as in free speech
<TikaTaka> is anyone here?
<susundberg> "(as in free bear)" ;)
<iceroot> TikaTaka: /n
<iceroot> susundberg: :)
<DeltaEpsilon> :D
<TikaTaka> why /n iceroot ?
<DeltaEpsilon> I would like to have a free bear
<iceroot> TikaTaka: to see all nicks here
<TikaTaka> i mean't is anyone here and active, but i think ive had my question answered :)
<LifeIsPain> DeltaEpsilon: I wouldn't, having to pay to feed that bear... that would get really spendy
<LifeIsPain> now if I could be given a free bear, and then sell it, that could be good
<compdoc> leave bears alone
<TASK> Hi, a friend has a problem to install his HP Laser printer. What should he install cups or something else?
<TikaTaka> does anyone know why the software center doesnt work when i try to install a program
<bullgard4> dr_willis: I disagree installing programs like Glipper or Glippy. I have copied text strings vom rxvt-unicode to clipboard without an intermediary. But I forgot how I have done it.
<iceroot> TASK: cups is installed by default but there are hplib packages which contain drivers for hp printers
<TikaTaka> is the amd64 distro of linux hardy likely to be more buggy than the x86 version ?
<iceroot> TikaTaka: no
<TikaTaka> then how come i cant seem to install anything in the software center
<iceroot> TikaTaka: but hardy is no longer supported (only the server edition)
<bullgard4> TikaTaka: No. Quite the contrary.
<iceroot> !eol | TikaTaka
<ubottu> TikaTaka: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gateway`> hello everybody
<TikaTaka> which version is supported ?
<iceroot> TikaTaka: 10.04 and everything higher
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  ive seen wm and desktop tools that sync the 2.  i know glippy and otherscan
<weyer> penguin359: that is not doing anything
<TikaTaka> well i did a net install using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  select and middle click worked here last i tried
<TikaTaka> i assume it would be the latest?
<iceroot> TikaTaka: that is 12.04
<iceroot> TikaTaka: which is not stable
<iceroot> TikaTaka: the latest stable-release is 11.10 (oneiric)
<TikaTaka> is there a net install for it ?
<bullgard4> dr_willis: I do not know why it does not work here on my Ubuntu 11.10 Thinkpad T61.
<iceroot> TikaTaka: of course
<iceroot> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Gateway`> I'm using iptables to redirect packets to squid in order to be filtered. Using 192.168.1.0/24 in the rule, all users get redirect to the squid. What I want, is to redirect just some machines. for example 192.168.1.161 - 192.168.1.189
<Gateway`> is 192.168.1.160/27 going to work ?
<TikaTaka> is the http and ftp servers interchangable ? i mean if i find the link on archive.ubuntu.com can i change the protocol to ftp and copy the folders that way?
<Gateway`> I mean iptables .... -s 192.168.1.160/27
<wp> hi, what would be the proper way to restart networking in 11.10? its highly confusing :(
<TikaTaka> i guess oneiric is here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/
<iceroot> TikaTaka: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<iceroot> TikaTaka: or the amd64 if you need http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<iceroot> minimal should be the same as netinstall
<wp> anyone? :)
<TikaTaka> do i just replace my current mini.iso on my tftp server with that one then ?
<iceroot> TikaTaka: tftp? sounds like pxe
<TikaTaka> yea thats how im booting
<iceroot> pxe can handle isos?
<iceroot> TikaTaka: if that is working, yes you only have to replace the iso
<TikaTaka> there's a mini.iso file there
<compdoc> wp  sudo service networking restart
<iceroot> TikaTaka: but why pxe with a netinstall-image?
<compdoc> is one way
<TikaTaka> i dont have a spare USB :) so i setup a tftp server and the laptop supports pxe booting
<TikaTaka> thats how i installed 12
<TikaTaka> it worked, so i didnt complain
<TikaTaka> i have a spare windows machine, using http://tftpd32.jounin.net/ it also has support for PXE
<compdoc> windows?! omg!
<TikaTaka> don't have a baby :)
<compdoc> that would hurt
<wp> compdoc: restart: Unknown instance:
<wp> compdoc: this is why i'm confused, i hate the new system ;P
<compdoc> wp, try service networking start
<wp> compdoc: networking stop/waiting
<wp> is the output ?
<compdoc> err, sudo service networking start
<compdoc> also, sudo service networking status
<compdoc> sounds like its up now
<wp> same output. :)
<compdoc> now try sudo service networking restart
<wp> restart: Unknown instance:
<wp> when i try stop, it says stop: Unknown instance:
<wp> piece of shit... :)
<compdoc> hmmm, well there is another way
<auronandace> wp: please refrain from profanities
<DeltaEpsilon> how to add my username to an extra group?
<compdoc> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<llutz_> DeltaEpsilon: sudo adduser user group
<InsanityWerks> wondering is there a way to disable the use of passwords in ubuntu 11.10?
<compdoc> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start (or stop)
<auronandace> InsanityWerks: if you are refering to password when using sudo then i would highly advise against that
<wp> auronandace: im trying to restart my networking, thats all :)
<auronandace> wp: so you don't need to swear then
<wp> thats true, im swearing at the person who made this up ;)
<InsanityWerks> not that password just when starting my pc and when it come back from the screensaver
<wp> auronandace: do you have an idea whats going on perhaps?
<compdoc> which version of ubuntu? maybe its old
<auronandace> wp: sorry, my network works fine
<wp> compdoc: 11.10
<DeltaEpsilon> when using kvm on ubuntu, can I use my own kernel in the guest?
 * sattu941 wonders why stop, start restart don't work for service networking {start,stop,restart}...
<compdoc> DeltaEpsilon, sure
<wp> sattu941: i have the same issue? :)
<tp43> i was getting dead battery warning, my screen would go blank and my dvdrom wasn't working, but then I installed debian, and my screen is working again
<weyer> I have the full screen visual bell working, but it dims the screen shortly. is there a command to do the opposite? flash it white? I need that to have a 'flash' on a scriptbased based snapshot taker with webcam
<tp43> I am totally shocked to see my screen working after so long
<auronandace> InsanityWerks: if you have a password prompt when you turn it on then that is most likely set in the bios (not a ubuntu issue)
<InsanityWerks> ok
<sattu941> wp: I mostly worked around it using /etc/init.d/networking {start,stop,restart}...
<auronandace> InsanityWerks: for the screensaver there should be some settings somewhere (i'm not sure since i don't use screensavers)
<wp> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/UiPeHq3m
<TACPILOT> there is a term for the names of distros like natty or hardy of lisa .. what is the name for that type of naming convention ??
<compdoc> wp, guess you didnt see my other method
<compdoc> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start (or stop)
<auronandace> TACPILOT: lisa? that is from mint?
<TACPILOT> yeah
<wp> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/vNff0Va5
<wp> compdoc: this is why its a bit confusing for me :)
<auronandace> TACPILOT: ask mint about their naming conventions
<compdoc> wp, that shows it worked
<auronandace> !mint | TACPILOT
<ubottu> TACPILOT: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TACPILOT> its not the name in particular its the term for that type of naming I am looking for .. just take lisa off the list
<wp> compdoc: hmm ok? :), i added some ipv6 config (static) and its not parsing it
<compdoc> wp, with network-manager, things might act differntly. I dont use it myself
<wp> im not using X
<TACPILOT> when refering to a version by name and not number
<compdoc> one of these days, I'll have to learn ipv6. but not today
<wp> :)
<compdoc> wp, if you open the files in /etc/init.d, you can see what commands they support. not all support 'restart'
<penguin359> weyer: yes, it's possible, but a whole lot more complicated.
<weyer> any hints on where to look? if I look for anything 'flash' related I end up on well, flash-related items :-)
<wp> yeah, i've seen some of them. thing is how i know why ipv6 is not working? iḿ 100% sure the config is ok
<penguin359> weyer: you could send an escape sequence to set the background color to white, followed by an escape sequence to clear the screen, then set the color to black and clear the screen again.
<wp> also when is sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop, i expect my ssh session to drop, which doesnt happen :)
<ucenik34> i have problem with my facebook
<ucenik34> can you tell me how to fix it
<compdoc> wp, you would think so
<ucenik32> pece
<wp> compdoc: thats why its probably not applying a single thing :)
<Yusuke> Hello, how may I getting back to older flash player version since this new version won't cache any video in /tmp ..
<TikaTaka> thanks guys im installing 11.10 now, amd64
<guest_> what do you guys think is the hardest security certification exam CISSP , security+ ,...
<penguin359> weyer: http://www.termsys.demon.co.uk/vtansi.htm
<auronandace> TACPILOT: is the term nickname or codename?
<compdoc> wp, whats in /etc/network/interfaces   ?  and have you added and removed nics recently?
<penguin359> Under the second for Erasing Text, they have the erase screen code to clear the screen with the background color
<wp> compdoc: i'll pastebin it, one sec
<wp> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/HupLtwZ7
<TACPILOT> auronandace: could be .. I'm so tired I'm not sure..  that should be close enough for my needs TY
<compdoc> so no router
<wp> nope
<Joelixny> Hello, I have a computer connected to 2 network interfaces, one wired and one wireless. I want to use one interface (wired) for LAN and the other for internet access. How can I do that?
<compdoc> Ive never seen dns-nameservers added there, but I guess it works
<wp> its part of resolvconf
<Yusuke> Hello, how may I getting back to older flash player version since this new version won't cache any video in /tmp ..
<compdoc> looks ok - but I cant speak for the pv6 section
<compdoc> i
<wp> that part is ok too :)
<wp> but the fact is can stop networking, and still ssh into that box is odd
<wp> :)
<compdoc> for sure
<compdoc> you sure its actually working if its stopped? maybe ssh isnt reacting
<wp> compdoc: yep 100% sure
<wp> its actually stopped right now, and im still on irc :)
<weyer> penguin359: thanks!
<dr_willis> you sure you are on irc? ;)
<wp> ack! :P
<compdoc> heh
<wp> i'll reboot it, maybe that helps.. brb
<compdoc> just one nic?
<wp> yeah, one nic
<llutz_> wp: tried "sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a"?
<penguin359> weyer: here's a starter: it sets background color to white, clears the screen, waits one second, resets display color and clears the screen
<penguin359> echo -ne '\e[47m\e[2J'; sleep 1; echo -ne '\e[m\e[2J'
<penguin359> \e = <ESC>
<penguin359> http://bluesock.org/~willg/dev/ansi.html
<penguin359> And many more pages on the Internet listing various ANSI Escape and Control Sequences
<compdoc> maybe ifdown worked
<TikaTaka> which software should i install? ubuntu desktop?
<Yusuke> where is the path for     .mozilla/firefox/userprofile/cache
<llutz_> Yusuke: ~ ($HOME)
<TikaTaka> which one is the most stable, kubuntu, ubuntu kde, ubuntu desktop?
<compdoc> ubuntu desktop if you want a desktop
<TikaTaka> k, thanks
<wp> hmm that was odd, it was searching for network configuration, timed out booted ok and now its applied
<wp> :)
<compdoc> did you try what llutz_ suggected?
<compdoc> <llutz_> wp: tried "sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a"?
<compdoc> suggested
<wp> havent tried that
<Yusuke> llutz_ : can't find .mozilla in there, i watch a video in firefox and want to see the cache
<llutz_> Yusuke: its (as the name shows) a hidden dir
<Yusuke> oh
<Yusuke> forgot a dot infront will hide a folder
<Yusuke> how may i view it
<llutz_> Yusuke: nautilus ctrl-h  iirc to make it visible
<Yusuke> ok
<wp> compdoc: networking status output, still shows stopped/waiting :)
<compdoc> shows that on one of my servers too
<penguin359> weyer: here's a more complete example that restores the screen on exit.
<penguin359> echo -ne '\e[?1049h\e[?25l\e[47m\e[2J'; sleep 1; echo -ne '\e[m\e[2J\e[?25h\e[?1049l'
<wp> compdoc: odd eh? :)
<weyer> looks promising. and would it be able to send that to the X-server itself, for a full screen 'blink'?
<compdoc> yeah, status for other services works
<SirDidi> hey
<compdoc> at least some do
<SirDidi> i'm using ubuntu 2D but i have only one workspace, i tried to configure with ccsm but nothing happens
<SirDidi> what can i do?
<TASK> Is there a good website for computer beginners which have Ubuntu related questions? (easy access, fast help)
<llutz_> !manual | task
<ubottu> task: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<compdoc> TASK, the mailing list is good
<compdoc> if you cant find an answer here
<llutz_> not finding an answer here? not going to happen (maybe just wrong questions asked) :)
<compdoc> 2am, maybe I'll get some sleep...
<fireisburning> hi
<TASK> llutz: hehe, that's right. I was just asking on behalf of someone else who has an Ubuntu PC but no computer experience except a bit web browsing and mail :)
<erespond> hi guy, am install ubuntu 11.10 on my notebook lenovo g460 but have a problem. my wifi not found
<krasnozer> hi, i'd like to use ubuntu from an usb drive and i'm looking for pros/cons between a persistent live-usb and a normal install on usb, anyone have some experience with both?
<erespond> hi guy, am install ubuntu 11.10 on my notebook lenovo g460 but have a problem. my wifi not found
<ikonia> erespond: you said that less than 45 seconds ago
<ikonia> erespond: why don't you give us some details
<erespond> ikonia, am have ready install ubuntu 11.10 on my notebook lenovo g460 and what details you need to know ?
<TASK> krasnozer: Waht do you need the system for?
<ikonia> erespond: well for starters, what wireless card is in your device ? what you have done to try and configure it ?
<erespond> brotcom
<erespond> ikonia, wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<erespond>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<erespond>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<erespond>           Power Management:on
<ikonia> erespond: ok - so the machine can see your device
<erespond> ikonia, how i can see my device ?
<ikonia> erespond: what command did you just do to get that detail
<TASK> erespond: What does the command 'uname -a' say?
<ikonia> TASK: what does that matter ?
<erespond> TASK, Linux respond-box 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<TASK> ikonia: I had probs with K 3.2
<krasnozer> TASK: why does it matter?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.14.16 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<erespond> ikonia, am do not know how see my divice for wifi
<ikonia> TASK: as you can see ubuntu ships with 3.0 - not 3.2
<ikonia> erespond: what command did you use to give me the info on it earlier
<erespond> ikonia, 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<TASK> ikonia: I know it does, just wanted to make sure he didn't has another one.
<erespond> ikonia, 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<ikonia> TASK: what ???
<ikonia> erespond: no - I'm asking what command you are using to get this information
<TASK> is does work with kernel 3.0
<ikonia> TASK: what does ?
<erespond> iwconfig
<erespond> and lspci
<ikonia> erespond: ok, great, so that means your system CAN see your wiress network device
<ikonia> erespond: so how have you tried to configure it ?
<ikonia> erespond: (or have you tried to configure it at all)
<erespond> ikonia, step for configure what
<ikonia> erespond: for configuring your wireless card
<erespond> ikonia, not detect my wifi on gui
<erespond> ikonia, how i can configuring that wireless card
<ikonia> erespond: ok - so where are you looking in the gui (one moment I'll get you a guide)
<ikonia> erespond: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html
<erespond> on top corner am have icon network, the basic i can sett up it easy
<ikonia> erespond: if you follow that guide, do you see the wireless network card
<InsanityWerks> is there a way to shutdown pc from gnome without login off
<TSQL> Hi Friends. I have a question, Would Help me ?
<Yusuke> how may I add another spaces to my Ubuntu, like adding another 5gb
<ikonia> TSQL: if it's an ubuntu question, sure
<ghostnik11> is it possible to add a ppa from 11.04 to a ubuntu laptop running 11.10
<TSQL> yes ubuntu server v11.04
<TSQL> Ubuntu 4.11 server I run the command apt-get update
<TSQL> "W: GPG error: http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following and signatures were invalid: Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> Badsig 40976EAF437D05B5
<TSQL> How do I fix it I get the error.
<ikonia> ghostnik11: no PPA's are version specific
<ikonia> T!gpg
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ikonia> not that, hang on
<ghostnik11> ikonia: damn, thanks there no way i can't force it or would i have to live manually install from source
<borillion>  /j # android
<ikonia> ghostnik11: you shouldn't try to force it, they are built for a version, not built generic
<borillion>  /j #android
<borillion> lol
<borillion> sorry
<ghostnik11> ikonia: cool thanks bro, won't do anything reckless
<InsanityWerks> Question?
<SirDidi> i'm using ubuntu 2D but i have only one workspace, i tried to configure with ccsm but nothing happens. What can i do?
<ikonia> simgunz: ccsm is for 2d
<ikonia> 3d
<SirDidi> ikonia, ah okay... how can i configure 2d?
<ikonia> SirDidi: no idea, I don't use it
<SirDidi> ikonia, what do u use? i looking for alternatives
<ikonia> !gpgerr | TSQL
<ubottu> TSQL: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ikonia> SirDidi: I use gnome
<abhay_> i have a usb modem which is automatically detected when i am in gnome but not detected when i am in fluxbox. what should i do (in fluxbox)?
<SirDidi> ikonia, ah okay, there r some driver problems on my laptop
<ikonia> abhay_: I suspect it is detected as fluxbox/gnome use the same OS, just the gui doesn't know how to configure it in fluxbox
<abhay_> is there any daemon that runs on starup in gnome but not in fluxbox?
<abhay_> that could be the prob
<ikonia> abhay_: many, it's a totally different desktop, but none that would "the problem"
<ikonia> abhay_: the OS will see the modem, however fluxbox probably just doesn't have the coniguration tools to deal with it, or you're not using the right one
<abhay_> thanks ikonia. i will continue to google it
<Yeeha>  /join ubuntu
<ikonia> abhay_: I'd be confident that the OS does see it though as gnome/fluxbox use the same OS - so if one can see it, the other one will too, it's just the configuration tool you need to work with
<abhay_> well found it. it is called "nm-applet". it doesnt run at startup in fluxbox.
<abhay_> that solved the problem
<ikonia> abhay_: network manager applet - it's a gnome configuration tool
<Yeeha> Does 11.10 still use unity?
<ikonia> Yeeha: yes
<ikonia> abhay_: it's not part of fluxbox, that's why it doesn't run
<abhay_> okay. got it.
<Yeeha> Ilonia
<Yeeha> Ikonia: shit happens
<abhay_> is there a similar tool for fluxbox ?
<ikonia> Yeeha: tone down the language please, there is no need for it
<dr_willis> you can use nm in fluzbox. its just that fb has its own settings
<dr_willis> so it doesnot autorun it
<abhay_> thanks dr_willis
<erespond> ikonia, 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<erespond> how
<ePax> How can i recover overwritten odt.file in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> that may be impossible epax. but it may have made backups
<ikonia> erespond: can you stop repeating that, it won't change anything
<InsanityWerks> have an ubuntu 11.10 running gnome 3 can you get a shut down button without logging off?
<aum__> hello everyone, is there a way to highlight colour syntax of c source file through vim.tiny
<dr_willis> InsanityWerks: alt and the top right menu.. i think
<dr_willis> aum__:  need the vim full i think
<aum__> dr_willis: any way to do this in vi , i think i have vi installed
<oCean> aum__: ls -al /etc/alternatives/vi shows if vi command is a link to vim.tiny
<dr_willis> aum__: if its the tny vi. such features are not enabled to reduce suze. install the vim package. or vim-full package
<oCean> aum__: and  apt-cache policy vim  will show if the vi (full) package is installed
<dr_willis> nit sure whats the default vim these days
<aum__> oCean , dr_willis : thanks...
<erespond> but my problem not slove ikonia
<ikonia> erespond: did you follow the web page I gave you ?
<erespond> sorry heheheh not yet ikonia
<ikonia> erespond: ok, so please follow that instead of repeating the same thing over and over,
<dr_willis> read and follow label directions....
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I have problem with ubuntu-11.10
<mah454> this version can not detect my monitor !
<mah454> this is my VGA : VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<dr_willis> so what do you see.. did luve cd work
<dr_willis> .live cd
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> i have problem with ubuntu-11.10
<mah454> this version can not detect my monitor ! and resolution is not true !
<mah454> this is output of lspci : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mah454> my standard resolution is 1366x768 but set on 1024x768 !
<mah454> how can fix this ?
<VictorCL> hi I am using ubuntu 11.10 I just installed on my lenovo s12 netbook ,  that icon that opens thte software that I have installed takes a pretty long time to open
<VictorCL> is there a way to have a simple list like the old way?
<ManDay> Hello
<VictorCL> other thing, the font on webpages seems to be much smaller than on windows ..
<VictorCL> is there a font I should install?
<ManDay> pfifo: Sorry to bother you (if you are around at all), but after I installed a couple of high level packages in the chroot of the minmal install, which pulled in basically everything else (I installed xfce4 for one) I boot into that chroot (not squashed) and I get dropped into busybox with the promt "(initramfs)". Any idea why it doesn't properly start everything as desired?
<wrj> hello ,I am just using ubuntu 10.04,I want to konw ,some times ,I can't look my movie from internert download
<wrj> who can teach me ?
<bazhang> wrj, what file format
<wrj> wmv,or
<bazhang> wrj, convert with handbrake then
<wrj> rmvb
<bazhang> !handbrake | wrj
<ubottu> wrj: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<bazhang> wrj, mplayer should play most everything otherwise and there is a PPA for handbrake
<antivirtel> good day! I'm going to buy a Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E525 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6470M GPU. The problem is, that there are bad feedback for the Linux driver... Can I ask if there is an working (open source) driver? Or can someone confirm that this is problematic?
<wrj> oh,I am try to do it,I also install mplayer,,,
<bazhang> wrj search handbrake ppa and it will link you to how to install it
<AWsumality> whois #ubuntu
<AWsumality> oops
<wrj> thank you ,
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to remount the / in busybox?
<bazhang> wrj the jstebbins one is the one you want
<wrj> bazhang, can you tell me what mean is the jstebbins?
<SailorReality> yea just go rm -rf / to access Super Lunix
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases wrj
<bazhang> SailorReality, not funny dont do that here
<SailorReality> bazhang: sorry sudo rm -rf / , you gotta be root
<SailorReality> i forgot
<wrj> haha,I click it,thank you ,bazhang
<bazhang> !addppa | wrj
<ubottu> wrj: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<VictorCL> I dont like this unity ... takes forever to open the software menuy .. if I want to open something takes me like 15 seconds
<VictorCL> can I switch to kde ?
<WanderingEnder> Ok, how do I make Shift-Page Up work in a screen session.
<ManDay> VictorCL: yes, you can
<bazhang> VictorCL, sure install kubuntu-desktop package
<WanderingEnder> VictorCL: You can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> is anyone using razorqt in ubuntu ?
<VictorCL> ok
<VictorCL> cool
<WanderingEnder> Alternately, you can go with xubuntu (xfce), lubuntu (LXDE).
<VictorCL> why can just leave a simple menu sub-menu to navigate trhough the programs .. they created this huge icons that make no sense .. and takes forever to load
<VictorCL> wanted to copy mac os .. but failed
<VictorCL> is pretty > usability now ?
<bazhang> VictorCL, this is getting a bit offtopic now
<wrj> oh,I see ,the chat room and people    is so good ,bazhang,you are a good man,haha
<bazhang> wrj, the ppa page has instructions how to add as well
<mah454> i need config resolution to 1366x68
<laerne> Hello, I have a little problem with my wireless card driver.  It is installed but the network-manager-applet (nm-applet) do not list any wireless connections.
<mah454> how can fix this ?
<mah454> i need config resolution to 1366x768
<wrj> bazhang ,I will add ppa at once
<laerne> mah454, what is your video card ?
<dell__> please help me to resolve E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<root> hey can some one help me with testdisk?
<BernSamson1> test
<BernSamson1> okies
<frustro> strange one here, got an old guy that I gave a pc to (my dad) but he shakes.  the area around the edges of windows for resizing, he cant keep the mouse still long enough.  how can I increase the size of the area around the edge of a window that the mouse will allow window resizing?
<frustro> I have messed with sensitivity for the mouse, but that just did not work right.
<BernSamson1> Victor: you can get Gnome3 as your front end...I can't remember the sudo apt-get but I know you can
<Guest82628> im running backtrack5 live and i have a 500gb hdd that got its partition messed up its ntfs testdisk is installed can some one help?
<laerne> frustro -> try a tiling window manager, no need for any mouse to resize
<bazhang> Guest82628, backtrack support in #backtrack-linux not here
<Guest82628> no ones ever in there and it doesnt mater the os the programs the same
<tobias_> greetings
<bazhang> Guest82628, this is ubuntu support not bt support be patient there
<tobias_> I'm trying to install apache 2 like so sudo-apt get install apache2
<tobias_> which seems to be working
<Guest82628> ill load up ubuntu then but can some one help with my problem
<tobias_> but I can't find any apache on my computer afterwards
<frustro> laerne, can you pm a vid link of what you mean?
<tobias_> I've tried to learn building it...so I suppose when removing that build I might have broken something
<laerne> Well can anyone help me with wireless card driver trouble ? The driver IS installed but the car IS NOT list with `ifconfig`
<tobias_> any ideas?
<laerne> tobias -> what do you mean you cant find apache ?
<tobias_> well /etc/init.d/apache does not exist
<tobias_> for example
<tobias_> :)
<frustro> laerne, does lspci show the adapter?
<erespond> ikonia, still not work am have ready used that link
<tobias_> so I can't start it
<tobias_> nor can I find the configurationfiles
<laerne> frustro -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager I personnaly use xmonad
<tobias_> I'm hoping not to have to rip the entire op out
<erespond> ikonia, that not slove my problem, need other ide for that, so anybody can help me for make my wifi fine
<laerne> frustro -> yes, it's a broadcom adaptater
<tobias_> but as I said apt-get claims it's installed
<frustro> laerne, System>Administration>Network Tools> Network Device (drop down) is it there?
<laerne> I'm new to unity I and cannot find the system menu...
<frustro> just type in network tools
<laerne> No, the network device list have only the local loop back (lo) and my wired conection (eth0)
<tobias_> hmm....well if noone has any ideas I suppose I'll just reinstall ubuntu then... :)
<Sidewinder1> tobias_, I just logged on, what's the issue?
<mrmr> Hello there, does anyone use _virtual_ network interfaces?  I keep getting SIOCSIFFLAGS errors :(
<laerne> tobias -> or reinstall apache and look for errors...
<tobias_> laerne yes, but I don't get any errors installing it
<ManDay> I installed lightDM - why does not start on boot?!
<Sidewinder1> tobias_, Ah, if your question regards Apache, I can't really help you, other than generality, as I'v never used/installed it, sorry; but as laerne said, if it's not functioning properly, a re-install wouldn't hurt..
<Onkeltem> Hi! How to configure Postfix to redirect ALL mail sending from localhost to a specific local user?
<mongy> tobias_,  mind putting your apache issue forward again, I just got here.
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what Display Manger is used with Oneiric?
<Guest82628> help with lost partition
<mongy> Guest82628,  try gparted, it has a data recovery thing now..
<HQRaja> Is there a way to perform actions in Nautilus that require superuser access, without having to launch an instance of nautilus from the commandline using sudo or gksudo?
<Guest82628> thank you ill try it ive been trying test disk but im so confused
<HQRaja> I'm looking for a method that prompts me for superuser password whenever I try to perform such an action from within Nautilus
<tobias_> mongy, yes I've screwed up ok, trying to learn how to do it it tried manually building apache2
<tobias_> which worked almosst
<HQRaja> Just the way other applications prompt for the superuser password whenever they require elevated privileges
<bullgard4> mongy: With me, LightDM.
<tobias_> but then I removed it
<FooBarMartijn> could someone tell me how I can change the calendar format when I click the date in Unity? I want monday to be the first day of the week instead of sunday
<tobias_> and tried using apt-get
<tobias_> which claims it has installed apache properly
<bullgard4> ManDay: With me, LightDM.
<tobias_> no error messages on the screen
<malcolm_> In trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 all goes well until the near end when my screen goes blank. I am using a computer with Ubuntu 9. but with a TV screen. It works well on Ubuntu 9 but seems not on 11.10. Have you any ideas please.
<tobias_> but I can't find fore example /etc/init.d/apache2 in order to start it, nor any other configuration files or anything
<tobias_> so I fear I might have broken something
<Guest82628> mongy> i dont see any feature to support partition recovery
<tobias_> but I don't know what or when or how :)
<sattu94> topic
<ManDay> bullgard4: thanks :-/
<argot|pryer> @malcolm_ if you have a monitor just go through the install with that and set up the tv later
<mongy> tobias_,  try sudo apt-get purge apache2 && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<ManDay> bullgard4: That is "thanks" and my disappointment about it not working for me.
<mongy> Guest82628,  Device - Attempt data recovery ?
<tobias_> mongy will do, thx
<bullgard4> malcolm_: First I would try an Ubuntu 11.10 Live CD and see if you will get a normal screen image.
<Guest82628> mongy> it only says create partition table
<malcolm_> Unfortunately I have thrown my monitor out! o'dear!
<mongy> Guest82628,  not using 11.10 ?
<Guest82628> ill try and update
<mongy> Guest82628,  grab the livecd version then.  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/    I've never used that option myself though.    There is also shell tool called testdisk
<malcolm_> I have tried a live CD but still no results.
<Guest82628> im useing test disk but i need help with it
<lesergi> hi
<malcolm_> Thank you bullguard4 & argot|pryer for your suggestions.
<lesergi> I've created a virtual machine through ubuntu-vm-server but I can't access to it. I tried with virsh console domain but not luck
<munichlinux> i trying to add host entry like this 127.0.0.1  *.foo.com so any subdomain of foo.com should resolve to my local
<tobias_> mongy, no luck
<tobias_> and I checked the history.log for apt
<tobias_> but I see no errors
<tobias_> still no files, though
<ManDay> Is using    adduser    enough to create a user which will appear in lightDM?
<Blackshirt> Tobias,sory guys,im just join here,but what is your problem?
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to install lightDM?
<yacc> Any idea how to switch from IGP nvidia (nouveau driver used before) to ATI PCIe (RV730 HD4650) on a installed system? X11 as is currently unusable but I do manage to get a working text mode.
<mal93> hi
<jutnux> ManDay: What version are you running? It comes installed on 11.10.
<mal93> can anyone help me with rithmbox and a radio station url?
<yacc> Ubuntu 10.04.3 btw.
<mal93> i have radio.rinse.fm and don't know how to add it to rithmbox
<mal93> is there anyone?
<jutnux> mal93: http://i.imgur.com/ipSti.png
<jutnux> mal93: Simply right click and click add new radio station.
<mal93> i've done it
<mal93> but it asks me that there is no plugin for html/text
<mal93> if i open the url i have to download the file to play
<jutnux> Uno momento senor.
<yacc> mal93 you should try to access the url via say wget -S (or curl -D /dev/fd/1) so that you see what the server is providing.
<jutnux> mal93: http://radio.rinse.fm/rinseradio.m3u
<mal93> could you try? the link is radio.rinse.fm
<Gentoo64> yacc, if it was nouveau, then you dont have to do anything apart from switch the cards
<jutnux> mal93: Add that.
<mal93> ok itry
<jutnux> !who | mal93
<ubottu> mal93: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FooBarMartijn> could someone tell me how I can change the calendar format when I click the date in Unity? I want monday to be the first day of the week instead of sunday
<mal93> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mal93> jutnux: it doesn0't work
<jutnux> It works for me mal93.
<yacc> gentoo64: nice theory, but the just booting provided me with a radeon-driven (no dri) setup, with gdm displaying okay, but a trashed display after starting to login.
<mal93> :jutnux: there is the red mark
<ManDay> jutnux: I've been trying to install it on a minimal oneiric system
<Gentoo64> FooBarMartijn, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-813945.html
<ManDay> But it won't run right.
<jutnux> Or not. mal93.
<Gentoo64> FooBarMartijn, not sure if that still works though
<Onkeltem> How to configure Postfix to redirect ALL mail sending from localhost ANYWHERE to a specific local user mailbox?
<Gentoo64> yacc, hmm not sure :s
<jutnux> ManDay: Hmm, what are the specs of this minimal installation?
<munichlinux> how do i add wild card entry in the hosts file, i want *.foo.com to resolve to my localhost
<mintux> I want to add something to my locales how can I edit mo or find .po files ?
<mal93> jutnux: no not working. when downloading the file the playlist is not on radio.rinse.fm it on dgen.net
<FooBarMartijn> Gentoo64, I'll give it a swing. Maybe it doesn't in Unity, maybe it does. Anyway, I'll see where it brings me
<yacc> Gentoo64: the issue starts with the fact that the initramfs continues to load the nouveau KMS module, ...
<Gentoo64> munichlinux, not possible afaik
<jutnux> Oh, my bad mal93, let me take a look.
<mintux> I want to translate something
<munichlinux> Gentoo64, so how do i do that i cannot do that with host file?
<munichlinux> run a local dns?
<Gentoo64> yes
<jutnux> mal93: I can't really help unless you know the exact file name from the other URL.
<zetheroo> Does anyone here know how to reinstall ubuntu-desktop despite the irritating "Broken Packages" message?
<mal93> the file name is: rinseradio.m3u
<jutnux> I know mal
<mal93> i can open it fine on default multimedia player, jutnux, is there a way i can extract url?
<ManDay> jutnux:  debootstrap && apt-get install xfce4 lightdm casper linux-generic
<jutnux> mal93: It works for my on Rhytm box.
<mal93> how do i open the file with rithmbox?
<yacc> gentoo64: so how do I tell Ubuntu to ignore a given piece of hardware (e.g. the onboard GPU)?
<jutnux> Go into the radio stations mal93, right click and click add new radio station and paste: http://podcast.dgen.net/rinseradio
<mal93> jutnux: working now! thank you very much for helping me!
<jutnux> mal93: No problemo.
<jutnux> ManDay: You'd probably be better off installing xubuntu (XFCE on Ubuntu, basically but by default)
<ManDay> jutnux: Nope.
<ManDay> Well, yeah, *perhaps*
<ManDay> But I don't think that's what I like.
<ManDay> There should be a way to just install lightdm
<pfifo> ManDay, with what your upto im suprised you want a DM
<zetheroo> agh, I can't believe I let Ubuntu "update" my system into uselessness!
<janda-muda> Just install lightdm
<jutnux> ManDay, install lightdm.
<yacc> zetheroo: Welcome to life, but if it makes you happy, the competition manages to kill systems via upgrades/updates too :)
<xuser1> hi
<xuser1> how can i fix gnomebaker ivon size?
<xuser1> icon*
<zetheroo> yacc: I am not comparing here ... just stating a somewhat common frustration
<zetheroo> yacc: the greater frustration is how hard it is to find a solution ... and it's not like this is a "new" issue either
<ManDay> jutnux: I did. It won't start properly.
<ManDay> It just goes on off on off on off on off on off
<jutnux> What are the specs of the machine ManDay?
<ManDay> The log says something about X (I think, it calls it process #...) terminating
<ManDay> jutnux: nvidia graphics, if that's what you mean
<jutnux> ManDay: I don't know unfortunately, trying to Google to help you :-)
<ManDay> I can run xfce all right, it's just that lightDM that wont do
<Ubu_noob> hello can anyone help me installing MATLAB on ubuntu, when i run the installer i get to a point that says that the /user/local/MATLAB/R2011a can not be created. what do i do??
<jutnux> Ubu_noob: Did you sudo it?
<pfifo> Ubu_noob, are you installing as root?
<Ubu_noob> i have the iso mounted but "sudo ./install" wont work
<ManDay> pfifo: Could you possibly...
<jutnux> Ubu_noob: Try sudo sh install
<Ubu_noob> i read some where that for graphical programs gksudo is used instead of sudo but when i do that it does something and then does not start the installer
<jutnux> I'm sure the install is done by the commandline, have you tried sudo sh install
<Ubu_noob> what is sudo sh install jutnux?
<jutnux> ^^ @ubu_noob
<jutnux> ubu_noob: I'm presuming that the install file is an sh file, thus it will execute it.
<mah454> How can change resolution in ubuntu-11.10
<mah454> i need set to 1366x768
<mintux> where can I find po files ?
<mintux> for linux?
<Ubu_noob> jutnux: it does not have the .sh extension could it still be?
<Sidewinder1> Ubu_noob, Can't really assist with your Matlab install, sorry; but you're correct, gksudo is used for root priv, with GUI apps, otherwise, sudo is used.
<jutnux> Ubu_noob, yes.
<Ubu_noob> jutnux: it says "sh: Can't open ./install"
<Ubu_noob> :(
<pfifo> Should I play minecraft today or get some work done?
<jutnux> Ubu_noob, paste this into terminal: sudo sh install
<jutnux> pfifo: You kidding me? Do the moral thing....
<jutnux> play minecraft.
<Ubu_noob> also i forgot how to change the permissions on a file, cause i was thinking of changing the permission of the install file because i and not its owner right now
<bazhang> !permissions > Ubu_noob
<ubottu> Ubu_noob, please see my private message
<Ubu_noob> jutnux: does it matter what directory i am in?
<Ubu_noob> do i need to be in the one with the install file?
<jutnux> Yes.
<emcav> mah454: click displays via the settings menu in the top right
<tgambit65> Hi guys! I am a clueless newbie trying to install a USB wireless card. It is a realtek chipset I think 8188cus. I have never done anything like this before. Anyone out there able to help?
<bazhang> tgambit65, pastebin lsusb out put please
<dr_willis> tgambit65:  plug it in.. run the addational drivers tool
<jutnux> tgambit65: paste.ubuntu.com - paste lsusb in there like bazhang said.
<mongy> tgambit65, plug it in and check network manager (top panel on the right), it might have kernel support already, I know my rtl8187 does
<ManDay> Does anyone know why lightDM constantly goes ON OFF ON OFF ON OFF?
<dr_willis> ManDay:  you got autologin enabled?
<katesmith> hey i would like to know if anyone can help build a social network program and i am willing to pay to help me out
<katesmith> with the website
<pfifo> ManDay, do you have something valid in you .xsession
<bazhang> katesmith, not on topic here
<katesmith> okay
<katesmith> can you tell me where i can go though perhaps ?
<bazhang> !alis | katesmith take a look here please
<ubottu> katesmith take a look here please: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Sidewinder1> katesmith, Perhaps you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic. :D
<auronandace> katesmith: you could join diaspora or just search for a channel
<dr_willis> 'build a social network program' is .. well.. vague
<auronandace> !alis | katesmith
<ubottu> katesmith: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Ubu_noob> Has anyone installed MATLAB on ubuntu before I can seem to be able to run the installer as root user so ti reaches a point where it says it can not create the directory to put the MATLAB stuff into
<Snorrre> Hello! could anyone be so kind and assist me with some troubles i have regarding the installationprocess of ubuntu?
<bazhang> Snorrre, more details please
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB Ubu_noob read this yet?
<Snorrre> I'm on a win7 machine, and ubuntu cant seem to find my harddrives
<ManDay> dr_willis: I don't know. I'ven't configured anything. I just install lightDM and booted.
<auronandace> Snorrre: are you using wubi?
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' from  the live cd so we can see your disk layout.
<dr_willis> ManDay:  and your video card is?
<ManDay> pfifo: What do you mean by "my .xsession"?
<dr_willis> ManDay:  and what were you using befor?
<Snorrre> Sorry, ive trie to explain a bit more. 2 sec :)
<dr_willis> ManDay:  the file .xsession - whats in it.
<ManDay> pfifo: lightDM runs without a user
<Ubu_noob> bazhang: yes i have i actually still have it open but the sudo /media/ blah blah/ install part does not work for me for me it should be sudo mlfolder/install
<ManDay> dr_willis: Where is that file?
<Ubu_noob> but it doesnt work
<dr_willis> ManDay:  your users home dir normally
<ManDay> dr_willis: I did not use anything before. I just set that system up from scratch
<ManDay> dr_willis: In what users home dir?!
<dr_willis> ManDay:  'from scratch' meaning what exactly?
<ManDay> dr_willis: What you and pfifo say doesn't make much sense
<ManDay> Why would lightDM fail just because a single user has no .xsession
<dr_willis> ManDay:  you need to give more details..  we are assuming you did a normal install.
<Snorrre> I'm on a win 7 machine, with a raid 0 setup. First i tried the "dualinstall option" but when i restarted the computer, i cant find any disk to root. Then i tried to install ubuntu on a seperate partition, but when i come to the step where i need to choose wich harddrive to install it on, i got zero options.
<dr_willis> ManDay:  if it was auto logging in.. for one reason
<Ubu_noob> how can i run and installer as a root user? even though i am the only user
<ManDay> dr_willis: This is how I got to where I am:   debootstrap ; apt-get install xfce4 lightdm casper linux-generic
<jutnux> !sudo | ubu_noob
<ubottu> ubu_noob: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ManDay> dr_willis: So let's rule this out. Where is configured whether lightDM autologins?
<dr_willis> ManDay:  using debootstrap - eww. :) I would guess that somthing lightdm is wanting is not installed yet. No idea what.
<jutnux> Ubu_noob: Basically, run anything with sudo and you have permissions of God.
<ManDay> dr_willis: Well, I can't really know: I just relied on apt to resolve the deps
<dr_willis> ManDay:  you could go to the console, and try a 'startx' to verify that X is working after stoping lightdm.
<Ubu_noob> ya but the installer is a gui
<ManDay> dr_willis: xfce works fine
<ManDay> (if I start it directly)
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  gksudo theinstaller
<dr_willis> ManDay:  now abouit if you just start 'sudo lightdm' from the console. and look for error mesages
<Ubu_noob> dr_willis: i do that and the terminal is doings something but the installer never pops up
<ManDay> dr_willis: no errors
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  keep it in the channel please.
<ManDay> dr_willis: The log of lightdm just says it starts and stops constantly
<mah454> i need change resolution , please
<ManDay> dr_willis: i'll paste you the log, one second please
<mah454> my standard resolution is 1366x768 but system luck in 1024x768 !
<mah454> how can fix this ?
<jutnux> mah454: What graphics card do you have?
<ManDay>  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/522042/        <--- dr_willis pfifo
<ManDay> you see it just goes ON OFF ON OFF ON OFF
<ManDay> (and that's what it looks like, it just flickers ON OFF ON OFF ON OFF)
<ManDay> in the split seconds in is ON I can see a black background and a mousepointer. as if X had been started without any WM
<mah454> jutnux, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mah454> jutnux, i installed mesa library and utils !
<jutnux> mah454: Have you looked in your display settings?
<tgambit65> Ok ran additional drivers but doesn't see the card. The CD it came with has linux drivers on in but, no idea how to install them. Doesn't seem to newbiefied instructions with it. lol   Anyway in the directory for linux it has several scripts. autoconf_rtl8192c_usb_linux.h, clean, ifcfg-wlan0, Makefile, runwpa, wlan0dhcp, wpa1.conf. There are also four other directories named core, hal, include, and os dep. And sorry guys not sure what lsu
<Snorrre> dr_willis: I just need Ubuntu to run on this computer, alongeside windows. Just need to get ubuntu to work, so i can run a linux only program to unbrick my androidphone. Got any pointers on what i should do?
<bazhang> tgambit65, run the command lsusb from the terminal and paste.ubuntu.com with the output (giving us the url)
<bazhang> tgambit65, with the computer powered up and the card inserted, of course
<tgambit65> ok will do
<ManDay>  Does anyone know why the   gnome-network-manager nm-applet  is themed differently than my XFCE4 windows?! It seems to just use Raleigh while the rest of the system repects the current theme!
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  if you just need to run ubuntu for a short time for a single app. you could just use the live cd
<Snorrre> dr_willis: Is that the same as running ubuntu, from a flash drive?
<dr_willis> ManDay:  they may be using gtk3 and xfce is still using gtk2
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  yes.
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  you an do a live install, or a ful linstall to a flash drive
<Snorrre> dr_willis: I got that option after creating a boot able usb stick, with ubuntu on it. And sence it couldnt find any disks I quit, and i got throwned into the Live CD part. That sould be the same right?
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  thats the live desktop. yes.
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  you can run stuff and isntall there to your ram, or a persistant save file on the flash
<AR-Brad> Hi, I'm trying to install Wubi, but for some reason Windows keeps giving me the error "pyl467.tmp.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorrt for the inconvenience". Is there a way to fix this?
<pfifo> ManDay, looks likethe problem is here, DEBUG: Launching process 4384: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-greeter-session '/usr/sbin/unity-greeter'
<mah454> jutnux, yes i look . but i can not change more then 1024x768 !
<pfifo> ManDay, does /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-greeter-session exist? if so pastebin
<Snorrre> dr_willis: Ah cool. But i recon i need to install alot of drivers, for the system to connect to my phone. Would that work with the live desktop?
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  no idea what 'drivers' you would install for the phone. For my phones/rooting i just needed the adb/android sdk. i think.
<dr_willis> i rooted all my phones via 'super one click' on windows
<AR-Brad> can I get some help?
<Snorrre> dr_willis: That should be enough i tihnk. Its a Nexus S. But i got a smal problem with the live desktop. I manage to connect to my wifi, but for some reason the live desktop cant connect to the internet.
<dr_willis> AR-Brad:  check the forums for that exact error message? I dont use wubi.
<Snorrre> dr_willis: The problem is that the phone is now bricked, and i need to run an unbrick application in ubuntu, to acc3ess the fastboot :)
<ManDay>  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/522046/ > pfifo
<AR-Brad> dr_willis, alright. I'll look around. thanks.
<_gm> Snorrre: you dont need any special drivers on ubuntu; android ask is more than enough.
<ManDay> pfifo: Yeah looks like it want's unity-greeter then!
<tgambit65> Ok pasted the output
<pfifo> ManDay, does /usr/sbin/unity-greeter exist?
<ManDay> it does
<pfifo> ManDay, is it a shell script?
<ManDay> Nope
<Snorrre> Then i tihnk i can manage to get it working. But the problem now is that i cant access internet on the live desktop, even tough it is connected to the network
<ManDay> But I don't have unity...
<ManDay> I guess lightDM requires Unity, after all... urgh
<pfifo> ManDay, try replacing /usr/sbin/unity-greeter with a link to startxfce4
<tgambit65>  bazhang did you see last message? Pasted output of lsusb to pastebin. Thanks for help man.
<tgambit65> Sorry took so long had to hook laptop to internet first via cat 5
<dr_willis> ManDay:  seems there may be other 'greeters' in  /usr/share/xgreeters/
<pfifo> ManDay, there seems to be a few different greeters https://launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter
<dr_willis> from what i can tell unity-greeter just does the position of the login/gear buttons.. i think
<Snorrre> dr_willis: Do you know what could be the problem, with the internet access? All other devices connects, but the live desktop connects aswell, but not even firefox works.
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  check by pinging your dns servers, and router/gateway
<new2linx> i know this is Ubuntu channel but does anyone know what file to edit in OSX 8.8.2 to add my Ubuntu headless server NFS share so that when i fire up OSX the NFS is auto mounted. The /etc/fstab.hd file isn'
<new2linx> 't used by OSX 8.8.2
<dr_willis> new2linx:  there are OSX channels on freenode
<asif> hi...how can i make desktop video in order to share on youtube..?
<dr_willis> asif:  'recordmydesktop' in the repos. and the gui to it.
<Snorrre> dr_willis: Thats a bit to advanced for me. Ive heard about DNS servers, but got no idea what it is. It tried to ping a webside in the terminal, but using the command "ping www.cnn.com"
<jutnux> !recordmydesktop | asif
<tgambit65> Ok I am stupid I see now needed to give you URL.  paste.ubuntu.com/773244/
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  and does it reply?
<jutnux> asif: recordmydesktop, ffmpeg, there are lots of them!
<new2linx> dr_willis, yeap, and i've been in em for over a week. LOL nothing, just throwing out feelers.
<Snorrre> dr_willis: Nope. It times out. And i checked again if its connect on the wifi, and it is.
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  try pinging (74.125.225.80)
<asif> jutnux:  which one is easier..?
<jutnux> asif: RecordMyDesktop with a GUI.
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  try pinging the ip of your router, or other mahcines on the lan.
<new2linx> dr_willis, not beig arogant but I am not a beginner. i've been around the block for 5 years now.
<asif> jutnux:  ok thank you
<Snorrre> dr_willis: ok, ill try to ping the ip you just adressed, and i will try to ping everything else on the network. I'll try it now.
<new2linx> dr_willis, yes i've googled it, yes i've been in OSX irc, yes I have tweeted macrumors, yes I have searched macrumors, etc etc. LOL
<dr_willis> new2linx:  i doubt if theres going to be many answers in here on OSX - you may have better luck in the BSD channels
<laerne> Hello, I have a driver problem with my wireless card.  I've installed the recommended driver, but my card is still unrecognized by ifconfig
<new2linx> dr_willis, ok, good tip. thank you. i always at least ask only because i never know when there's someone out there like me who runs all 3 major OS's on their network
 * dr_willis finally tossed out his OS-X box :)
<ManDay> pfifo: What is the point?
<new2linx> dr_willis, this is an apple tv version 1 running OS 8.8.2 for XBMC
<ManDay> dr_willis: pfifo : *IS* it trying to autologin or not?
<new2linx> dr_willis, with the crystal HD chip for my 1080p streaming pleasure. :-)
<ManDay> Isn't the "greeter" the login screen?
<ManDay> Why would I replace the login screen with xfce?!
<pfifo> ManDay, I do not know, im on 10.04 and it dosent use lightdm, im not sure how it works... yet
<dr_willis> ManDay:  the greeter is like the 'theme' the login screen is using i belive.
<Ubu_noob> Does anyone know there the launcher for MATLAB is ?
<new2linx> dr_willis, ManDay yes, greeter's are a GUI login screen to get you to your default desktop setup
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  its possiuble it dident make one.. if it did not come as a .deb
<new2linx> ManDay, are you getting help from someone? I have a moment if not
<pfifo> ManDay, do an `apt-cache search greeter` and see if you can find a xfce4 greeter
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  look to see if it installed a .desktop file somewhere.
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  or just make a launcher/.desktop file for it
<Ubu_noob> dr_willis: i dont know how to do that, :(
<Ubu_noob> and i dont see a .desktop folder in the Matlab folder
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: When i try to ping trough the live desktop now, nothing happens
<dr_willis>  its a .desktop FILE
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: It just say: Ping (192.168.1.100) 56 (84) bytes of data.   And nothing more
<Ubu_noob> how can i gain access to write to the usr/local/ folders
<pfifo> I just made some fresh coffee, care for a cup dr_willis? ManDay?
<wt0vremr>  Ubu_noob - use chmod and chown
<ManDay> pfifo: sure, thanks ;]
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  you did 'ping 192.168.1.100'
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: So it mean it worked?
<Ubu_noob> can you be more specific wt0vremr
<ManDay> new2linx: Are you familar with lightdm internals?
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  somthing like this.....
<dr_willis> $ ping 192.168.1.1
<dr_willis> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dr_willis> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=1.68 ms
<bullgard6> dr_willis: In the mean time I found the solution to the problem how to copy&paste in urxvt. Use the mouse buffer. Highlight in the urxvt window the string in question. Select the target window and target insert position. Shift+Insert will insert the string in question.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<wt0vremr> Ubu_noob okay
<ManDay> dr_willis: Any idea how lightdm determines which argument it will pass to lightdm-greeter-session?
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj !!
<dr_willis> ManDay:  nope. I use a headless ubuntu server 99% of the time these days
<BluesKaj> Hey Sidewinder1
<wt0vremr> Ubu_noob chmod 777 /any/directory/you/wany/*
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: But i dont get the confirmation, that the ping was delivered.
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  it should time out.. sounds like you got a misconfigured machine.
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  thats the ip# of your router?
<wt0vremr> Ubu_noob for example sudo chmod 777 /usr/share/*
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: I belive it is 192.169.0.100
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  dont do that chmod command......
<samba35> i have ubuntu server 10.04 ,how do i wake-up a system over internet
<Ubu_noob> how come dr_willis
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  ping an ip of a known machine on the lan.
<Snorrre> De_Willis: The machine works fine. Got win7 on it, and no problem at all
<yacc> Any idea why Xorg is ignoring my Virtual directives? https://gist.github.com/1490150 <= xrandr claims maxium size for Screen0 to be 1920x1920 :(
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  it could break things badly.. and theres no point inb doing that to /usr/share/
<pfifo> ManDay, do dpkg -L <path/to/lightdm.deb>
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  learn to use 'sudo' and 'gksudo' as needed to access system directories
<pfifo> ManDay, that will list all the files installed by lightdm, and in that list should be some sessions and conf files
<Ubu_noob> dr_willis: ok but i tried using gksudo to install MATLAB but it did not start the installer it just paused then did nothing so i cant write to the /usr/local/ that it needs to be in
<Snorrre> dr_Willis: Right now, apart from the machine itself, i only have a asus transformer connected. How can I check the ip it has recived?
<dr_willis> ManDay:  in /etc/lightdm/ theres mention of the unity greeter in the config files
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  ifconfig command or ipconfig on a windows box. other tools for other os's
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  its possible theres a deeper bug in the installer. OR you could just install it to your users home dir.
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  you dont just go around doing chmod 777 to system directories and hope things work. :)
<Ubu_noob> ya thats what i ended up doing but i wanted to do everything like it is supposed to cause now i dont have a launcher for matlab
<dr_willis> make a launcher for it then Ubu_noob ...
<dr_willis> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<pfifo> ManDay, (personally id abort and debootstrap a 10.04, the lts always works best for live systems)
<Ubu_noob> dr_willis: haha. i tried but i dont know what i did wrong it says no such file or directory exist when i click the launcher
<new2linx> ManDay, no but that doesn't mean I can't help. :-)   what's the exact problem?
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  CaSe Is ImpoRnatnT in LinUx  for onething..
<ManDay> pfifo: Well, I used LTS for the Live image originally, but since I really don't want much in the image, I think  I could aswell try oneiric this time
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  watch out for spaces in paths/filenames also.
<bullgard6> '~$ computer-janitor-gtk; ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.57:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.106" (uid=1000 pid=5868 comm="/usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/computer-janitor-gtk ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)"...
<bullgard6> ...requested_reply="0" destination=":1.57" (uid=0 pid=3190 comm="/usr/bin/python /usr/share/computerjanitor/janitor"); ERROR:computerjanitor:org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.OSError: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)..." How can I terminate this traceback...
<bullgard6> ...program so thatI can use  this terminal window normally?
<FloodBot1> bullgard6: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> ManDay, the lts allows you to keep upgrading you livesystem for 5 years
<Ubu_noob> dr_willis: i know but i just copied the instructions given on the matlab ubuntu set up page ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB is there any chance they did something wrong? im guessing no that it must have been me
<new2linx> ManDay, unless you inform me exactly what the issue is I would say this explains everyting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<ManDay> i think it's 3 , not 5 pfifo
<pfifo> ManDay, its 5+ for the packages lifetime, 3 for desktop support
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  could be a typo. or its out of date due to changes in matlab.
<ManDay> pfifo: What about kernels, for instance. The newest I got on lts was a 2er kernel - are the fixes beackported?
<dr_willis> Ubu_noob:  it pays to pay attention and learn what its doing not just follow directions blindly
<ManDay> or else it gets the hose again
<pfifo> ManDay, after 3 the server team will make updates here and there
<Ubu_noob> dr_willis: ya i know but sometimes when the directions dont help all i can do is follow blindly
<ManDay> pfifo: Ok, that's great. But why would I use LTS now, assuming that it works with Oneiric?
<almoxarife> !info matlab
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in oneiric
<pfifo> ManDay, Im just saying what I would do in your position
<laerne> I've installed the broadcom802.11 STA driver to run my BCM4311 wireless card, lsmod tells me the module (wl) is loaded, but still ifconfig and the network-manager-applet do not recognize my wireless card
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: I now tried to ping a another device on the network, and it has the same problem. I do not get any confimation on the ping.
<Snorrre> Even tough i'm on the wifi
<laerne> That's pretty awkward, when I install Fedora14, I ran without any trouble.
<ManDay>  Does anyone know why the   gnome-network-manager nm-applet  is themed differently than my XFCE4 windows?! It seems to just use Raleigh while the rest of the system repects the current theme!
<doritoDan> Hey guys.
<doritoDan> Is Ubuntu a good way to start learning Unix?
<doritoDan> Or BSD
<ManDay> doritoDan: Depends on what you want to learn.
<laerne> doritoDon -> depends on what you want to learn in Unix...
<ManDay> From the way you make it sound, no.
<SwedeMike> doritoDan: BSD is more unix than linux is, but you probably don't need pure unix for what you're thinking of.
<doritoDan> Everything about it.
<ManDay> doritoDan: Then no.
<doritoDan> Ok.
<doritoDan> It's just that BSD is too high level for me right now.
<pfifo> Solaris is a good way to start learning Unix
<doritoDan> I don't understand a thing.
<ManDay> doritoDan: Go with Gentoo or Slackware, something simple.
<doritoDan> Okay.
<SwedeMike> doritoDan: problem with ubuntu is that they're trying to hide the unix beneath all the GUI, with BSD you're forced to learn more.
<ManDay> Simple as in complicated
<doritoDan> I know SwedeMike, but that's why I think it'll be a good first step.
<doritoDan> Like
<doritoDan> You only have so much contact with the BSD interface
<ManDay> doritoDan: If you are interesting in learning UNIX you should use a UNIX
<doritoDan> I am guessing Ubuntu is a good first step in exploring the deeper workings of *nix?
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  does 'ifconfig' even show your problem machine having an ip? shunds like its not even connected to the network.
<doritoDan> Ok.
<laerne> SwedeMike, doritoDan: Yeah, try something with a simpler config design, like : FreeBSD, archlinux, ...
<dr_willis> doritoDan:  once you learn the basics.. its all easially applied to other *nix systems and variants.
<bazhang> lets get on topic of ubuntu support please
<doritoDan> I'm already using FreeBSD.
<doritoDan> It's too hard.
<doritoDan> But alright.
<dr_willis> 'learning the basics and FUNdamentals' :)
<doritoDan> I'll try. Thanks.
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: what is the ipconfig command in terminal?
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  ifconfig
<Snorrre> Dr_Willis: What should it say? Got a wall of text :)
<ManDay> pfifo: Any idea whether casper will work without a greeter at all?
<laerne> doritoDan -> Agreed.  I personally learn unix on debian stable + xfce.  With Debian stable you can experience a bit without running in too much problem
<ManDay> * Display manager, that is
<doritoDan> laerne: Alright. THanks.
<doritoDan> Thanks*
<pfifo> ManDay, I put 'startx' in my /etc/init/tty1.conf
<ManDay> pfifo: I did something similar on my real computer in initab
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  some info about  inet addr:192.168.1.112
<ManDay> I still don't quite understand why the unity greeter doesnt work though and immediately terminates
<pfifo> ManDay, but now that I think about it. I know for sure your autologging in casper always does that
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  for the device you are interested in.
<ManDay> pfifo: I think I've read something similar. Casper's scripts log one in, let me see whether I can find it...
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: inet addr: 192.168.0.101, Bcast: 192.268.0.255
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  so see if the other machines can ping that ip.
<Snorrre> ok 2 sec
<laerne> ManDay: you're pretty brave to edit inittab... Isn't there a simpler config file to specify your login manager ?
<pfifo> ManDay, /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin
<dr_willis> ManDay:  you could just use /etc/rc.local
<h2010n> Hi all
<h2010n> is there any opensource proxy in web??
<bazhang> h2010n, please clarify
<ManDay> pfifo: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/522058/
<ManDay> Caspers casper-bottom/25 script
<h2010n> bazhang,what?
<bazhang> h2010n, what is your exact ubuntu support issue
<busybyeski> what is a good program to use for very simple, maybe temporary webhosting?
<ManDay> laerne: You misunderstood. I edited inittab on my gentoo-powered tablet to automatically go into X upon boot
<Amdpc> !details | h2010n
<ubottu> h2010n: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sky[x]> wich font is default for ubuntu bar ?
<h2010n> :-/
<bullgard6> '~$ computer-janitor-gtk; ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.57:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.106" (uid=1000 pid=5868 comm="... OSError: Traceback   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb     retval = candidate_method(self,...
<bullgard6> ...*args, **keywords)..." How can I terminate this traceback program so that I can use  this terminal window normally?
<pfifo> ManDay, seems casper got an update, but yeah its still doing an automatic login, that means your missing a xfce4 session script somewhere
<bazhang> bullgard6, please pastebin such a large output
<ManDay> pfifo: nono, right now I don't user casper
<laerne> Ho, ho, ho is anyone here had trouble have his wireless card working with the correct driver installed and running ?  It's a BCM4311 wireless card with the broadcom-wl drive in Ubuntu 11.10, ifconfig and nm-applet do no detect anything
<ManDay> pfifo: Because I just burned the FS onto the usb stick directly
<ManDay> I'll use casper once I'm done setting the box up, which, I guess, makes lightdm superflous anyway#
<amfg_> hi all.. I've got a problem on my Asus F5GL.. I just installed Ub 10.04.3 x64 and my touchpad and mouse won't work. I tried also Mint12, but there's the same thing. I really dunno what to do because I was using lucid on that notebook for about 2 years and there weren't problems with my touchpad at all.
<Snorrre> Dr_willis:  Tried to ping it now, and it timed out. But this is very wierd, because it on the wifi, and i even have to get the password right to log onto it.
<pfifo> ManDay, but you installed casper right? can you pastebin /etc/init/tty1.conf
<pfifo> from a running system
<laerne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773277/
<RiotingPacifist> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> !botabuse > RiotingPacifist
<ubottu> RiotingPacifist, please see my private message
<amfg_> so, can someone help me?
<ManDay> pfifo: Yes but I currently don't boot with it because I have not squashed the FS
<laerne> amfg -> what's the problem ?
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Guest52840
<ubottu> Guest52840: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<amfg_> laerne: 15:22 < amfg_> hi all.. I've got a problem on my Asus F5GL.. ........
<Snorrre> Dr_willis: Dont leave me! :P
<dr_willis> im heading to my parrents.. sounds like you need to restart networking or somthing...
<dr_willis> Snorrre:  or else you  got some weird wireless driver issues going on
<Snorrre> Ok, ill try something else. Thats for your time and help :)
<jutnux> \o dr_willis
<jpmh> under 10.4 I used gnome-keybinding-properties to disable all of the key combinations that could get my users into trouble - how do I do this with 11.10
<laerne> amfw -> if you don't explain exactly what you want to do and what's wrong you'll get no help
 * dr_willis wonders what keybindings could get users into trouble.
<amfg_> ok, so I'll copy it all
<jpmh> dr_willis: things like switching to another work space - this is a coffee shop
<amfg_> 15:22 < amfg_> hi all.. I've got a problem on my Asus F5GL.. I just installed Ub 10.04.3 x64 and my touchpad and mouse won't work. I tried also Mint12, but there's the same thing. I really  dunno what to do because I was using lucid on that notebook for about 2 years and there weren't problems with my touchpad at all.
<jpmh> dr_willis: I really want them in the web browser and browsing the web
<amfg_> It's not enough?
<dr_willis> jpmh:  there are koisk linux setups out there.
<dr_willis> jpmh:  and koisk plugins for the browsers
<BluesKaj> laerne, sudo ifconfig wlanX up , X=whatever number the if assigns to wlan
<jpmh> dr_willis: I agree - there are - in fact I run r-kiosk - it traps everything in the browser - it does not trap things that are seen BEFORE the browser
<dr_willis> bbl
<jpmh> dr_willis: and anyway - maybe I would like to change or set a key-binding of my own - surely this is not a feature that has gone
<laerne> BluesKaj -> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<laerne> I have said ifconfig doesn't list the interface
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yo
<Gorilla_No_Baka> guys .. i have tried pangoling
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pangolin the precise one
<pfifo> Gorilla_No_Baka, how was its precision?
<BluesKaj> laerne, try alt+f2 , network-manager, does it open ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> now.. a stupid dialog box "an error occurred blahblah blah  do you wanna report it whatever" keeper on appearing
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pfifo:  it was quite good installed in about 5 minutes on my macbook pro's hardisk
<pfifo> !precise | Gorilla_No_Baka
<ubottu> Gorilla_No_Baka: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ManDay> I found a logfile for unity-greeter, it says    4390: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display :0, but nothing besides that. Any idea why unity-greeter dies?
<pfifo> ManDay, is the lightdm user in the correct group to use X
<laerne> BlueKaj -> it tells me "network-manager: command not found".  I launch the command on a terminal
<ninja636> ciao
<BluesKaj> laerne, try networkmanager , or network manager in the runbox , alt+f2
<Haltemien> Any wubi experts here? :)
<BluesKaj> !wubi | Haltemien
<ubottu> Haltemien: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<tMH> ppl, who is guru in expect scripting here ?
<bazhang> tMH, bash?
<tMH> need to know how to cat file1>>file2 inside expect...
<tMH> bazhang - tcsh
<tMH> ./a.exp
<tMH> cat: file5>>file4: No such file or directory
<tMH>     while executing
<tMH> "exec cat $TMPFILE>>$OK"
<tMH>     (file "./a.exp" line 24)
<FloodBot1> tMH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tMH> and both of files are in same folder, heck it...
<Lufti_oO> hi :)
<Haltemien> BluesKaj: Thanks mate, but ive tried searching for the problem :)
<tMH> expect just don't want to perform that cat..
<tMH> bazhang - any thoughts ?
<ManDay> pfifo: I don't know. Does it have to be in video? It is not.
<Lufti_oO> Ubuntu 11.10: startet recovery root console with networking but networking (cable connected) doesn't work. "ping localhost" throws a "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Lufti_oO> any ideas?
<ManDay> Actually, no one is in video. Not even my user, which can operate X just fine pfifo
<Shizuo16> Hello friends
<bazhang> Haltemien, whats the exact error message
<BluesKaj> !bcm43XX | Haltemien
<ubottu> Haltemien: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Shizuo16> bazhang: Mr baz would you help me  when i'm trying to lunch kdenlive i got this error ---> Fatal Error - MLT's SDL module not found
<Haltemien> Bazhang: Doing a reinstallation of it now. Ill check again when i try to rebbot :)
<Acorn> Is it possible to get gmrun to recognise my bash aliases?
<tMH> bazhang - I can use bash, of course..
<Acorn> If not, is there a similar launcher that can?
<bazhang> tMH, to accomplish what?
<Shizuo16> Fatal Error - MLT's SDL module not found some one know how to fix this problem ?
<tMH> bazhang - just want to append one file to another inside expect script.
<tMH> bazhang - is it smart way to do or I just need to use *sh script instead ?
<bazhang> tMH, not sure what you mean by the "expect script" could you clarify please
<Shizuo16> Fatal Error - MLT's SDL module not found ...
<tMH> bazhang - I mean expect tk scripting, wanted to "cat file1>>file2" inside my script
<ManDay> pfifo: Thanks for helping. I'll just forgo lightdm though. This turns out to be more trouble than it's worth.
<tMH> no luck with spawn cat file1>>file2, no luck with exec cat file1>>file2...
<tMH> I suspect that expect script system sees the file1>>file2 as _one_ file to be 'cat''ed.
<laerne> there no network-manager command...
<tMH> and telling me that there is no such file..
<waperboy> I just discovered something neat - you can delete all contents of a file (truncate) by simply doing "> file"
<laerne> Whatever, network manager is not the problem since it manges perfectly well my wired connection (eth0)
<emres> g'day
<Haltemien> Bazhang: /dev/disk/by-uuid/26DCB4ADDCB4791F
<Varazir> Hello I like to copy the target file of a symlink vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-15-generic
<Amdpc> emres : Please see my PM.
<Varazir> I tried cp -L but it just created a empty file :(
<wt0vremr> Sweet Jesus, ~1500 people in a single chatroom
<waperboy> Varazir, copy target is default?
<udjin> добрый день
<bazhang> !ru | udjin
<ubottu> udjin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<siddhion> Hi after installing MongoDB I started getting messages like "The volume filesystem root has only 1mb bytes disk space remaining". Also, Google Chrome stopped working. Now when I start up Ubuntu I get the message '"Install Problem: The configuration defaults for Gnome Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator."
<emres> siddhion:  your /  got no free space
<emres> u moron
<h2010n> Hi all i'm installing angrybirds in my wine but when i'm going to run it, it says "directsoundcreate8 filed"
<Varazir> waperboy: :P worked
<siddhion> I can howeever gain access to Bash via starting up in Recovery mode
<h2010n> what can i do?
<siddhion> emres: yes I am aware of that
<waperboy> Varazir, :)
<bazhang> emres, that language and attitude is not acceptable
<h2010n> udjin,فارسی بلدی ؟
<wt0vremr> udjin - Какое у вас простое русское имя - Юджин.
<udjin> евгений
<wt0vremr> о как
<wt0vremr> буду знать
<waperboy> sheesh, the ridicule of kids having to call people names
<udjin> народ а по подключению принтеров может кто-нибудь проконсультировать ?
<bazhang> wt0vremr, udjin english here
<Sidewinder1> A little too much Bourbon, in Poland, methinks.. :D
<emres> bazhang: sure
<jrib> siddhion: you can usually free up some space by doing « sudo apt-get clean » (then fix the issues with installed packages, and make some more room by deleting things you don't need)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru for russian wt0vremr udjin
<wt0vremr> udjin - for HP use hplip. If you have canon printer, no one can help yopu
<jdavidboyd> anyone know how to uninstall adobe reader 9?  My wife installed it, I want it gone....
<emres> siddhion:  or make proper partitions  and dont b=put /home on same partition like / and boot
<emres>  cheer
<wt0vremr>  bazhang, yeah, sorry.
<xangua> jdavidboyd: open  software centre and uninstall it
<Sidewinder1> siddhion, If you have the room, you might consider expanding the ext3/ext4 partition to accommodate more data..
<wt0vremr> jdavidboyd open synaptic and find it
<BluesKaj> jdavidboyd, look in your package manager
<Varazir> waperboy: ìs it same with scp ?
<jdavidboyd> it's not either place, it was installed from the command line with a shell script....
<jdavidboyd> I think....
<emres> Sidewinder1:  why u think he use ext3ext4? im dotn using ext only ext 2 on boot and rest is reiser and jfs
<Tech-1> its there
<udjin> как на русский канал перейти?
<haltemien> Bazhang, u there?
<bazhang> udjin, I told you
<udjin> не получается сообщения не отправляются
<bazhang> udjin, english here #ubuntu-ru for russian
<Sidewinder1> emres, Yes, but, you're not the one with the problem, are you? :D
<hapie> i want to contribute to ubuntu anyone here can guide me how to get started ?
<bazhang> !contribute | hapie
<ubottu> hapie: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<emres> who want see my sexy kubuntu ?
<jdavidboyd> Actually, it's a bin file:  $ ./AdbeRdr9.4.6-1_i486linux_enu.bin --help
<jdavidboyd>  
<jdavidboyd> Supported options:
<jdavidboyd>         [--install_path=<DIR>]: To install Adobe Reader inside the <DIR> directory.
<jdavidboyd>         [-h | --help]: To display this help message
<jdavidboyd>  
<FloodBot1> jdavidboyd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> emres, #ubuntu-offtopic does
<haltemien> Bazhang: I worte down the error message, and its:       - Missing modules/cat/proc/modules is/dev    ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/26DCB4ADDCB4791F does not exist. Dropping to shell
<Cromlech> preved zadroti
<udjin> help me install canon LBP 3010 on xubuntu 10,10
<Tech-1> jdavidboyd:  open synaptic and search adobe
<Sidewinder1> emres, Please ask bazhang in #ubuntu-offtopic, :-)
<bazhang> udjin, what does linuxprinting.org say abou t that printer
<udjin> posmotru seychas
<jpmh> how do I set keybindings under 11.10 - I want to trap things like the ctrl-alt-t
<haltemien> Bazhang: Does it seem familiar?
<udjin> <bazhang> nofing
<bazhang> haltemien, not really, not a wubi expert by any means though
<haltemien> Bazhang: Ok, thanks anyway. Could you point me to a direction where i might get some answers? :)
<OerHeks> udjin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LBP3010
<OerHeks> oh
<almoxarife> haltemien: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10 <-- look there, it may be outdated, but the idea still holds
<venilsurya> Hey, I'm making an ubuntu crossword and I need a word list
<venilsurya> Any ideas on where I can get my hands on one
<venilsurya> ?
<venilsurya> An online index would be fine
<tgambit65> Hey guys trying to install a wireless card on a laptop that is supposed work with linux. No idea how to install the drivers for this thing. Here is the readme file from the directory for the linux drivers. Can someone take a look and lend a hand? http://paste.ubuntu.com/773310/      Thanks in advance!
<haltemien> almoxarife: Thanks mate. Ill check it out :)
<zhoujie> hi
<soreau> tgambit65: Most cards should justwork with the drivers included in the linux kernel. What care is it per lspci?
<soreau> tgambit65: s/care/card
<conntrack> hi
<Sidewinder1> tgambit65, Did you follow ALL of those instructions? It might be better to just boot the system with the new card installed.
<lordjj> What I can do when my screen goes black? Apart from cntrl+alt+backspace?
<tgambit65> Have booted it with the card plugged in but, the power light didn't come on. I used the windows driver utility and got the card to power up using the XP 32 bit driver but, would not connect to the AP.
<waperboy> Varazir, of course it's the same with scp, symlinks are for convenience - seldom do they cause problems
<tgambit65> Soreau I am a total newbie not sure what you mean exactly
<bazhang> tgambit65, still not seen the lsusb output
<soreau> tgambit65: I mean on the machine with the card installed, run lspci from your terminal and post the line for the wifi card here
<tgambit65> Sent you the URL thought. Just a sec and will send it again
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com <---- tgambit65 output of lsusb
<soreau> tgambit65: or if its a usb card, lsusb naturally
<Sidewinder1> bazhang, It's here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773310/
<lordjj> What I can do when my screen goes black after resuming from a screensaver? Apart from cntrl+alt+backspace?
<BluesKaj> tgambit65, how about sharing that URL, so we can learn from it too?
<Sidewinder1> bazhang, Oops, you're way ahead of me; sorry..
<bazhang> Sidewinder1, thats not it
<conntrack> That is a dodgy image I just found
<tgambit65> lsusb output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/773322/
<GeorgeSebastian> Hey, my OpenGL applications that was building well in ubuntu 10.10 gives me this error
<GeorgeSebastian> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<GeorgeSebastian> freeglut (./a.out): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'
<GeorgeSebastian> any idea how to rectify this?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj Hi
<kamilnadeem> Need your help here?
<Acorn> Is there a simple command launcher that can recognise bash aliases?
<GeorgeSebastian> I've posted the details here http://stackoverflow.com/q/8545291/781188
<soreau> tgambit65: So you have a realtek chip.. mightbe supported by rtl driver. If you look at the output of iwconfig, does it show a wlan- interface?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, well, if you expalin your problem ppl will help
<kamilnadeem> A friend is asking wether he can do his Cognos related work which uses Excel on Ubuntu?
<tgambit65> No wireless extensions
<Acorn> Is there a way to switch between open windows by typing the name?
<soreau> tgambit65: ok so the driver was not auto-loaded or there was a problem. Check the output of dmesg for related error messages
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, do you mean in libre-office ?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: yes
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: he is saying "it launches itself as a plugin
<kamilnadeem> cuz a lot of functionalities are linked with excel, rest it is a complete business intelligence tool"
<soreau> Acorn: If you use compiz, there is scale addon plugin
<Yusuke> How may Squid improve vps connection and stability ? is it even possible?
<DarsVaeda> hi, what do "kept back" packages mean in apt?
<soreau> Acorn: sorry, its called scale window titlefilter
<Acorn> soreau: ah, that makes more sense :)
<DarsVaeda> I'm on 11.10 and there is banshee which is kept back (says apt)
<soreau> DarsVaeda: Try apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarsVaeda> I did
<jdavidboyd> Tech-1: did that, not there....
<DarsVaeda> that's what she said :D
<jdavidboyd> or this, where is the setting to determine which program opens what type of data file?  I can just set adobe to not be the primary pdf reader.   Found it once, can't find it again....
<Tech-1> jdavidboyd:  then its just the install plug that was downloaded and NOT installed ?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, dunno , I suggest you research Cognos/Libreoffice
<DarsVaeda> oh I guess I know what is the deal:  banshee : Depends: libmtp9 but it is not going to be installed
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: doing just that.
<soreau> jdavidboyd: In your file browser, locate the file, right click on it and select open with..
<jdavidboyd> Tech-1: no, it was a bin file from the adobe site,  ran that with sudo, and adobe reader was installed and set to be the default pdf reader
<tgambit65> Well don't think I see any but, then not really sure. I may be well missing something. Here is the output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/773335/
<WoollyJumperJon> Does any one have any suggestions for how to stream/make availble music vids from my Ubuntu PC on my Xbox360?
<lordjj> What I can do when my screen goes black after resuming from a screensaver? Apart from cntrl+alt+backspace?
<e_t_> WoollyJumperJon: Xbox is from Microsoft. Does it support Windows file sharing?
<GeorgeSebastian> hey, any idea why glx extension doesn't work in ubuntu 11.04?
<debian_noob> e_t_, samba?
<soreau> ! pm | tgambit65
<ubottu> tgambit65: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> ! who | tgambit65
<ubottu> tgambit65: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<e_t_> debian_noob: that was my thought, but there's no reason to suggest it unless Xbox supports it.
<WoollyJumperJon> I wanted to watch videos or listen to music through it's dlna capability
<debian_noob> yeah
<tgambit65> Gotcha.. Sorry guys
<WoollyJumperJon> on my TV
<Tech-1> jdavidboyd:  i would open nautilus and do a search
<debian_noob> WoollyJumperJon, XBMC?
<doktoreas> hello everybody..is it normal that from the terminal i have got a timeout if trying to wget the site running on the same machine?
<WoollyJumperJon> is XBMC in Ubuntu ?
<debian_noob> yeah]
<debian_noob> you have to add it as a backport
<Sidewinder1> WoollyJumperJon, Not really sure if I understand your question, but if you wish to save streaming items, form the web, have you looked into the Plug-in for Fierfox, called, UnPlug?
<Sidewinder1> from, even.
<debian_noob> WoollyJumperJon,  #xbmc
<debian_noob> WoollyJumperJon,  or http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMC_Online_Manual
<BluesKaj> WoollyJumperJon,  or try this , http://nexus172.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/how-to-stream-video-to-your-xbox360-using-ubuntu-ushare/
<WoollyJumperJon> I'm taking a look at XBMC thanks for the tip
<debian_noob> WoollyJumperJon,  try BluesKaj 's solution too
<BluesKaj> xbmc is a nice app , but it takes over your pc woo
<BluesKaj> WoollyJumperJon, ^
<Tech-1> lol sure does
<debian_noob> BluesKaj, takes over?
<debian_noob> as in?
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, I tried it successfully for a while but there arre too many menu levels to access stuff that should one click away
<Tech-1> think of it like AOL
<kodoku> my laptop always hangs after turning my wifi card on
<Tech-1> "welocme, weve got your hard drive"
<kodoku> I thought it was a hw problem but this is my third one
<soreau> tgambit65: Have a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/795770 It seems you may have to manually install the driver
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 795770 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek Semiconductor Corp. [0bda:8176] not detected" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> debian_noob, xbmc tries to do too much , the gui is a like a DE
<debian_noob> BluesKaj, true
<doktoreas> is there some network if wget http://www.test.com goes timeout with test.com running on the same machine?
<soreau> doktoreas: What are you trying to do?
<debian_noob> BluesKaj,  and you have to add backports
<debian_noob> i dont like doing that
<debian_noob> messes up with stability
<doktoreas> soreau, i have some troubles installing a webapp and i wanna use the domain name instead of localhost, but it doesn't work. This is confirmed if I try wget http://domain.com
<a34154ek> I GOT A PROBLEM:- /home fails to mount during boot and I am given 3 options; wait, skip mounting, or manual recovery.
<tgambit65> ! soreau I have a feeling your right but, I have no idea how. lol
<ubottu> tgambit65: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> doktoreas: Maybe you want ping instead of wget
<a34154ek> This also means that I can only log in as a Guest. Please help!
<nine_pt> anynone can give a hint why my external monitor is on only when I plug it on start ?
<mongy> a34154ek,  sudo blkid /dev/sdaX (replace x with your partition number for home)  does it match the UUID in /etc/fstab ?
<soreau> tgambit65: Just read that bug report. It has some links to the driver and instructions in the comments
<nine_pt> after I make login, the laptop detects the monitor but never show anything on it ....
<doktoreas> soreau, also ping doesn't work
<llutz> a34154ek: skip mounting, log into console - fix your /etc/fstab
<tgambit65> Soreau thanks I will continue reading it.
<soreau> doktoreas: ping google.com does not show data received?
<doktoreas> soreau, it works if I use localhost, but I need to use the domain name
<a34154ek> mongy, sudo doesnt work anymore in guest mode
<nine_pt> its a toshiba tecra a10 with a intel graphic card ....
<mongy> a34154ek,  do as llutz  said then
<a34154ek> llutz: to edit fstab, I need root privileges which I am not granted when I am in Guest mode!
<llutz> a34154ek: don't use graphical login
<a34154ek> llutz, what do u mean?
<llutz> a34154ek: log into console as user, not guest - fix your /etc/fstab
<llutz> a34154ek: alt-ctrl-f1   login
<court_jester> My multimedia keys not working in ubuntu 11.10
<a34154ek> llutz: i am not able to login as user, it crashes down to the login selection screen again and again. I can only login as guest
<court_jester> how to fix this? (keytouch-config not help)
<nine_pt> a34154ek : do you have free space on disk ?
<llutz> a34154ek: did you change to a console using alt-ctrl-f1   ? there is no login selection, just a login-prompt
<kodoku> my past few laptops of similar models hung on wifi; i thought the card overheated but thats not the problem
<vollucris> hello
<nine_pt> toshiba with intel card, external monitor only work when plugged from start (before bootloader). Any idea how this can happen ?
<vollucris> anyone here that knows LVM?
<js> hi. after having installed Ubuntu and booting it via EFI, is there some way to boot it using BIOS emulation? I've read that the NVidia drivers don't work with EFI. It's a MacBook Pro 7,1.
<yappy> exit
<debian_noob> js, just asking, whats EFI?
<js> successor to BIOS that Apple has been using since they use Intel CPUs
<cheshair> hi! i have 11.10 and suffer from this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/876591 when can i expect the patch being available through simple dist-upgrade?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 876591 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Ctrl-Alt-KP_9 adjusts window to upper half instead of top right corner (behaves like Ctrl-Alt-KP_8)" [High,Confirmed]
<Advocated> Hi there, got a client pc that wont connect to a wireless device. It list is, it will connect to another one, but it wont connect to this one and another one. Latest version of Ubuntu, are there any logs I can check to try and work out the problem?
<vollucris> I'm loosing my mind trying to restore a Volume group from an old install. 1 of the logical volumes shows active and doesn't allow me to close it :(
<doritoDan> What's the best C++ IDE for Ubuntu?
<doritoDan> I use Visual Studio for Windows
<soreau> ! best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soreau> ! ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<nine_pt> cheshair : have you tried the ppa  mentioned herer : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/876591/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 876591 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Ctrl-Alt-KP_9 adjusts window to upper half instead of top right corner (behaves like Ctrl-Alt-KP_8)" [High,Confirmed]
<vollucris> I searched all over the internet and there's no info on how to stop this
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  geany
<doritoDan> If you are a social human being and not a robot it's usually possible to determine which applications can usually be considered best from a mainstream perspective.
<schnuffle> vollucris: is any volume of the vg mounted?
<doritoDan> Anyway
<doritoDan> Is there a counterpart to VSE C++ for Ubuntu?
<jutnux> doritoDan: Mono.
<doritoDan> geany and Mono are two IDEs?
<debian_noob> geany is the best for me
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Not that integrated
<doritoDan> Are they visual or commandline?
<jutnux> Visual
<doritoDan> Cool.
<jutnux> ^ doritoDan
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  geany is visual
<doritoDan> geany is Visual, but Mono isn't?
<cheshair> nine_pt, actually i did not. i was in search of an official fix
<vollucris> nope, nothing mounted
<vollucris> well, I have 2 VGs one is the OS and that one is mounted...but the LV that keeps showing as active is in a separate VG  which is not mounted
<js> hm, did I get it right I have to wipe my entire disk and reinstall ubuntu to switch from EFI to BIOS emulation?
<amfg_> thanks for help
<nine_pt> cheshair, that can take some time, if you need the solution, my sugestion, is to use the ppa
<doritoDan> I'm confused. Are geany and Mono both visual? And which one of them most resembles either VSE C++ or Bloodshed Dev C++?
<nine_pt> you can see what will be installed and if something go wrong remove from the list and update to previous version
<court_jester> My multimedia keys not working in ubuntu 11.10. Someone had that type of trouble in this version?
<doritoDan> Isn't Mono for .NET?
<doritoDan> I need C++.
<Advocated> Hi there, got a client pc that wont connect to a wireless device. It list is, it will connect to another one, but it wont connect to this one and another one. Latest version of Ubuntu, are there any logs I can check to try and work out the problem?
<Yusuke> How to install tcllib in ubuntu
<cheshair> nine_pt, i see. what is that time required for? necessary checks before entering official repos? i'll take into consideration ppa way for sure, thank you very much for pointing out
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  geany
<debian_noob> its all about personal preference
<doritoDan> debian_noob: That does in no way answer the questions I just asked.
<schnuffle> Yusuke: sudo apt-get install tcllib
<vollucris> basically I have 4 LVs in one VG and 3 LVS can be stopped but the last one doesn't want to. I keep getting an error saying it is in use...last night was doing the same thing but with one of the other LVs while the one from today was fine
<debian_noob> and ive never used visual studio
<nine_pt> don't know how many time it can take ... depends from developers and package managers ...
<debian_noob> so i dont know how it looks
<doritoDan> 1) Are they both visual? 2) Which one most resembles VSE C++? 3) Which one most resembles Bloodshed Dev C++? 4) Are they both for C++?
<doritoDan> :-)
<nine_pt> don't know if exist something with that information
<doritoDan> Ok debian_noob.
<soreau> Advocated: Does it make a difference if you try the same encryption type of one of the working APs on the non-working one?
<cheshair> nine_pt, i see, very kind of you, thanks again
<nine_pt> you are welcome :)
<Advocated> soreau, shouldnt it just automatically pick the correct type?
<soreau> Advocated: Well some wifi chips/drivers dont support WPA while WEP works for instance
<Advocated> ahh, but say if the connection is wpa, and the client tries to connect using wep, it wont work will it?
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  try anjuta too
<soreau> nope
<debian_noob> or Kdevelop if you use KDE
<nine_pt> information on how to turn on the external monitor after boot ? Only works when plugged from start ... Any help ?
<Tech-1> is it a laptop ?
<soreau> nine_pt: try gnome-display-properties
<Tech-1> try juspter at sourceforge, orks great
<Tech-1> jupiter
<nine_pt> soreau : the strange is that linux detects the monitor
<conntrack> weee!
<nine_pt> and I can change the option, even using the FN keys
<nine_pt> but the monitor don't turn on, only if I plug it on startup
<soreau> nine_pt: What graphics driver?
<soreau> if you use nvidia, you are at the mercy of their crappy drivers
<nine_pt> it worst, i think ... it's  a intel
<debian_noob> intel drivers are not that bad
<soreau> thats not necessarily worse
<schnuffle> nine_pt: intel has good support
<nine_pt> ok, so it's a typical problem btween chair and keyboard ?
<soreau> nine_pt: Plug it in and check gnome-display-properties or the output of xrandr
<debian_noob> nine_pt,  that would be you
<nine_pt> i plugged the monitor
<nine_pt> and linux detect and expanded the desktop size
<nine_pt> but the monitor donn't show any image ....
<nine_pt> debian_noob, I know ... so I came here to see if can get a second opinion :)
<soreau> nine_pt: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr -q to paste.ubuntu.com while its plugged in?
<nine_pt> give a seconds
<debian_noob> just kidding ;)
<whyameye> I'm confused how I would download this set of files: http://nuicode.svnrepository.com/svn/ccv15/. I know I have to use svn but svn says it doesn't recognize it as an svn repository.
<notjoe> can anyone recommend a wysiwyg editor?
<milamber> notjoe: for what?
<debian_noob> yeah for what?
<milamber> whyameye: you can use wget
<nine_pt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773402/
<soreau> ! kompozer | notjoe
<ubottu> notjoe: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<nine_pt> output of xrand -q
<soreau> ! who | nine_pt
<ubottu> nine_pt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<whyameye> milamber: wget gets only one file
<notjoe> hmmm
<notjoe> I'll give kompozer  shot
<notjoe> Thanks
<nine_pt> soreau, sorry .... and  thanks :)
<pfifo> nine_pt, http://fpaste.org/ZAAz/
<soreau> nine_pt: You cant see your mouse cursor or anything, unless its plugged from boot time?
<schnuffle> whyameye: svn co http://nuicode.svnrepository.com/svn/ccv15/  <path/where/to/checkout> works for me
<milamber> whyameye: why do you say that?
<milamber> whyameye: wget -r <path>
<t1t4n> the best "editor" is the vim
<Blackshirt> Emacs
<whyameye> schnuffle: thanks. I thought I tried that but apparently not.
<pfifo> emacs
<debian_noob> nano
<nine_pt> soreau : I only can see the monitor of laptop, it's like the monitor don't display the content
<nine_pt> pfifo ?
<doritoDan> What are "Multiverse Repositories"
<doritoDan> ?
<pfifo> nine_pt, the output you requested :)
<schnuffle> whyameye: your welcome
<nine_pt> pfifo : thanks
<whyameye> milamber: what you said also works. Thx
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  ! multiverse
<milamber> whyameye: np
<doritoDan> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<doritoDan> What's the command to use for editing text files in Ubuntu?
<xangua> gedit¿
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  gedit
<doritoDan> Ubuntu's documentation is really bad. It's confusing.
<milamber> doritoDan: there are several but the most new user friendly would be nano
<debian_noob> or nano for cli
<doritoDan> Is there a good guide on how to set up your repositories
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Visual there's gedit, console there's vim
<milamber> doritoDan: gedit for the gui though
<doritoDan> if you want everything
<doritoDan> like 100% of what's available
<xangua> doritoDan: enable everything¿
<doritoDan> Yes
<kodoku> there my system just went down for using the wifi card
<schnuffle> doritoDan: there're some 20000 packages available
<milamber> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<debian_noob> schnuffle,  propaply more
<doritoDan> milamber: Again, these Ubuntu articles are really bad. I'm already reading a guide on how to edit your source.list
<debian_noob> *probably
<doritoDan> and it raises more questions than it answers.
<doritoDan> I'm just wondering if there's an easy way to enable all of these repositories that are disabled by default
<milamber> doritoDan: the docs can only get better if people know which part is confusing. if you are having trouble with a particular spot in a tutorial ask a question
<debian_noob> disabled as in?
<nine_pt> soreau : but if it's plugged from the start everything is ok
<debian_noob> commented out?
<xangua> doritoDan: yes, software center-edit-sources
<doritoDan> milamber: Ok, right now my question is, what command am I supposed to use to edit my sources.list
<schnuffle> doritoDan: There's an app under Settings/Repository to activate them
<milamber> doritoDan: i would say just uncomment the lines, which means remove the # before the sources you want
<doritoDan> ok schnuffle
<doritoDan> How can I access this app
<soreau> nine_pt: Guess its a bug then. You can possibly try #intel-gfx and/or file a bug report
<nine_pt> soreau : I can reboot the pc and past the xrand -q output if you think i can be helpful
<doritoDan> milamber: Yes, but the tutorial doesn't even tell me HOW to edit them
<milamber> doritoDan: are you running a server or a gui?
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<debian_noob> (as root)
<doritoDan> Desktop
<nine_pt> soreay, thanks I will try intel-gfx
<doritoDan> thanks debian_noob
<debian_noob> (or sudo)
<Blackshirt> Doritodan,just use some editor
<milamber> doritoDan: ok: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<milamber> !gksu > debian_noob
<ubottu> debian_noob, please see my private message
<debian_noob> milamber,  shouldnt it be gksudo?
<schnuffle> doritoDan: I don't know the english words but it should be Menu/Settings/Software Repositories
<doritoDan> i just did sudo
<doritoDan> and it worked
<doritoDan> so thanks
<milamber> debian_noob: that should also work
<doritoDan> Ok schnuffle thanks.
<milamber> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<debian_noob> im too damn used to su
<milamber> debian_noob: it was a transition for me also
<debian_noob> from?
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Keep in mind when asking that a lot of poeple, me included, prefer to use the command line, because it's faster when you know how to use it
<milamber> debian_noob: but *best practices* and all that
<debian_noob> milamber,  sudo is really better
<milamber> debian_noob: i started with redhat 9
<doritoDan> schnuffle: I'm using commandline
<doritoDan> in terminal
<debian_noob> i started with debian
<doritoDan> so it doesn't matter which responses I am getting.
<doritoDan> Thanks though.
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  works perfectly
<debian_noob> gop on
<debian_noob> *go on
<doritoDan> Thanks.
<schnuffle> doritoDan: okay then, just wanted to let you know. I realized that sometimes people get confused giving them shell commands
<doritoDan> I don't understand
<doritoDan> how to enable multiverse repositories
<doritoDan> I can't find any repositories that are commented out
<doritoDan> in the sources.list file
<doritoDan> Why can't Ubuntu just be easy and straight forward for once
<doritoDan> Argh.
<milamber> debian_noob: no, it is not. you can bork things if you run gui apps with sudo, and telling new people that don't have the skills to fix them can be a problem
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Sources.list keeps the core repos. Then there's /etc/apt/sources.list.de  for all the other repos
<milamber> doritoDan: pastebin your sources.list
<soreau> doritoDan: Look in software-properties-gtk
<milamber> doritoDan: so we can see what exactly is going on
<debian_noob> milamber, GUI wise not good
<doritoDan> You need to give me more specific directions because I don't know how to do any of the things you are asking me to do.
<xangua> doritoDan: just go to software center, edit, sources...as i said earlier
<doritoDan> Inside Ubuntu.
<xangua> it that so hard doritoDan ¿¿
<doritoDan> Ok xangua.
<debian_noob> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<debian_noob> doritoDan
<doritoDan> I'm getting weird errors in the terminal when using gedit
<jakr> I would like to know how to move the side bar because when i move the mouse to click back on firefox, the sidebar pops up
<milamber> doritoDan: too many cooks in your kitchen for me. i would say stick to what one person is saying and if that doesn't work come back
<BluesKaj> doritoDan, not all repos get into the sources.list , check your package manager repos to enable
<debian_noob> doritoDan, use gksudo
<debian_noob> Alt-F2 brings up run
<debian_noob> type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blackshirt> Is there any option on installer not to format old partition if we want reinstall ubuntu?
<xangua> Blackshirt: next time you can make a home partition
<schnuffle> Blackshirt: If you use extended partition tool
<doritoDan> <schnuffle> doritoDan: There's an app under Settings/Repository to activate them
<doritoDan> There's no "Repository" category under settings
<doritoDan> <xangua> doritoDan: just go to software center, edit, sources...as i said earlier
<doritoDan> Edit them how?
<xangua> doritoDan: the Edit menu ¬¬
<doritoDan> I'm already there
<doritoDan> but i don't know what i'm supposed to do
<debian_noob> Administration->Software Sources
<xangua> doritoDan: edit-sources
<doritoDan> Yes, I'm already looking at my list of sources.
<doritoDan> What am I supposed to do?
<doritoDan> I'm in Software Center -> Software Sources -> Other software
<theos> hi. i have a usb webcam. it is detected as "ID 0ac8:3340 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.". the problem is that i cant get it to work. cheese shows a black screen. i am using ubuntu lucid. please help.
<Blackshirt> Xangua.what you mean?
<xangua> i mean what Blackshirt ¿
<schnuffle> doritoDan: You can activate the repos available or if you want to add a special repo you can add it there. So want do you want to do?
<doritoDan> I don't know the URL to the repos I need to add
<Blackshirt> About make home partition xangua
<doritoDan> I want all the commonly used ones
<doritoDan> and apparently i need the multiverse one
<Tech-1> he just wants all what ubuntu has to offer
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Its on the firat panel, just check all repos and the you have uni/,ultiverse
<xangua> Blackshirt: if you want to reinstall without deleting your files
<doritoDan> Ok
<Tech-1> doritoDan:  do,you want flash/java/media codecs ?
<Blackshirt> Schnuffle extended partition tool?
<doritoDan> They're already checked
<doritoDan> Tech-1: Yeah
<woozly> guys, I have installed Windows (Lol, i know, but I need it)... and my Ubuntu loader replaces with windows's
<doritoDan> But that's not why I'm here
<woozly> how to recover grub ?
<Tech-1> doritoDan:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> !grub2 | woozly
<ubottu> woozly: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<doritoDan> Thanks
<schnuffle> Blackshirt: during install you can chosse to use it
<Blackshirt> Xangua,is it possible?
<woozly> thanksQ
<Tech-1> doritoDan:  close software center first
<schnuffle> Blackshirt:  That gives you the choice to manually adjust your partitions. Of course as xangua stated you can keep your home dir only if you have created a seperate partition
<theos> people please help?
<MonkeyDust> !help| theos
<ubottu> theos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Blackshirt> Schnuffle.. Was old data on that partition would not touch by installer?
<Tech-1> doritoDan:  when your done..reboot
<nine_pt> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<doritoDan> Tech-1: Okay, thanks.
<Tech-1> 10-4
<Blackshirt> Schnuffle. Just for home partition?
<schnuffle> Blackshirt: Depends on your partition setup. If you only have one partition for the whole system, it will wipe it
<doritoDan> http://www.pastebin.com/eAqFqGM8
<doritoDan> Why is htis happening?
<doritoDan> I just installed Ubuntu
<debian_noob> Tech-1,  why reboot?
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doritoDan> and it's already flipping out on me?
<theos> ok thanks. my webcam isnt working. i will just post on the forums
<ubuntunoob> ||
<xangua> doritoDan: why did you use sudo with a graphical interface when you were told several times not to¿
<Tech-1> doritoDan:  you didnt have a space between gedit and /etc
<xangua> !doesntwork | theos
<ubottu> theos: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tgambit65> soreau
<tgambit65> Thanks for your help. Using that link I downloaded the newest driver and was able to get it installed and actually connected to the AP. However, when I rebooted the USB card did not power on automatically so it appears I have to reinstall the driver all over again to make it work. Any idea how to solve that?
<theos> re: hi. i have a usb webcam. it is detected as "ID 0ac8:3340 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.". the problem is that i cant get it to work. cheese shows a black screen. i am using ubuntu lucid. please help.
<theos> i thought it would be impolite to repeat my question :D
<Tech-1> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<doritoDan> xangua: Why does it matter
<doritoDan> Tech-1: How does that matter?
<asm-home> can anyone help me install open office on 11.10 ? ive downloaded and extracted the package - it says it fails to install because of a missing java runtime environment
<doritoDan> It did open the file in text editor
<asm-home> or something like that
<doritoDan> but it also gave me the errors
<xangua> asm-home: libreoffice already comes installed in ubuntu
<schnuffle> asm-home: why not use the provided packages?
<xangua> !gksu | doritoDan
<ubottu> doritoDan: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<doritoDan> did i ruin something when i used sudo?
<schnuffle> doritoDan: No
<asm-home> im just running the setup file
<asm-home> im not in terminal
<schnuffle> asm-home: just open software center search formlibreoffice and install it. Plain simple
<debian_noob> asm-home, install a JRE
<tgambit65> Installed a new driver downloaded from the realtek support site for a USB wireless card. On reboot the card does not power on unless I actually reinstall the drivers again. Anyone have an idea on how to fix that?
<doritoDan> Why did it even allow me to use sudo if it doesn't work properly?
<schnuffle> tgambit65: you nedd to make sure that the driver is loaded.
 * Tech-1 lunch
<debian_noob> doritoDan, sudo works but is not recommended
<doritoDan> Why not
<doritoDan> Why is it giving me errors
<schnuffle> doritoDan: because there are people that know how to use it
<tgambit65> schuffle I am a newbie on linux I am assuming you mean like I would with the startup in windows. How would I do that?
<doritoDan> But why is it giving me errors X_X
<sunil_> hi
<sunil_> how r u
<xangua> doritoDan: don't use it then!
<doritoDan> But why does it even exist
<doritoDan> if it's giving me errors
<debian_noob> sudo exists for applications which dont use the GUI
<debian_noob> !sudo | doritoDan
<ubottu> doritoDan: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<schnuffle> tgambit65: when you installed the module add the module name to /etc/modules.conf
<doritoDan> I don't understand why it allows me to use graphical apps then
<doritoDan> if it's for commandline apps
<doritoDan> But
<doritoDan> Thanks for explaining.
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Because it knows about processes not about graphival or not. Another example, why am I able to format a USB drive in the Windows Explorer even there's data on it?
<doritoDan> Okay.
<johnnyzero> I have new information about my mic problem. The mic will record through Audacity and will even record through arecord however, its not working throughout the system.
<doritoDan> THanks.
<doritoDan> Thanks*
<johnnyzero> Though its not as bad as I thought as Alsa does see it
<tgambit65> !schnuffle I used an provided script to install the drivers. I am looking in the docs for the resolution but, don't see it. So not sure even of the name of the module.
<ubottu> tgambit65: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fyrho> I would like to recompile exim4 using exactly the same settings that were used to make the pre-built package available using apt-get. Can some please tell me where to get that makefile?
<doritoDan> Anybody know if there's a way to easily obtain and install VMware Tools from within Ubuntu? Because all I can find on the subject are really cryptic docs.
<johnnyzero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/886449?comments=all
<schnuffle> tgambit65: okay but after using the script, there should be new module loaded. Check with lsmod before and after installation, the difference will tell you the module name
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 886449 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1, recording] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tgambit65> ! schnuffle where would I find the file to edit in the root dir?
<ubottu> tgambit65: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jakr_> how can i exit gnu bash shell to return to desktop?
<schnuffle> doritoDan: ESXi, Vmware Server or Player?
<doritoDan> VMware Fusion
<doritoDan> for OSX
<debian_noob> doritoDan, try kvm
<doritoDan> kvm?
<BluesKaj> jakr_, ctl+alt+F7 or F8
<debian_noob> you want a virtual machine right?
<johnnyzero> If I create .asoundrc in my home directory will alsa see the properties of it?
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Normally there's an option to install the Tools. This mounts an ISO image with the driver. Then you can mount it and install it.
<tgambit65> schnuffle: good idea thanks.
<doritoDan> I don't know where to get this ISO
<doritoDan> I'm really confused. I've been googling for half an hour now
<BluesKaj> johnnyzero, asoundrc is part of alsa conf
<BluesKaj> or links to it rather
<johnnyzero> Ahh BluesKaj the issue is that Alsa won't capture sound using hw but it will capture sound using plughw.
<schnuffle> doritoDan: The ISO is part of Vmware. Isn't there any option in Fusion that says "install Tolls"?
<johnnyzero> This is why I think the DE is not seeing the USB Microphone
<doritoDan> No. VMware is such a horrible company. They use indians to provide support, has buggy session handling on their website (and logging in is required to obtain any docs, info or downloads at all) and their documentations are incredibly vague and cryptic with basically no links provided
<gardenfox> when you install a operating system does it just install on the harddrive or does it install on the computer itself like firmware?
<doritoDan> I can't expect to get any help from them whatsoever.
<johnnyzero> I mean obviously if Audacity is recording and you can record in alsa VIA the terminal, then alsa does recognize it. Its just skype and pavucontrol which does not see the mic.
<doritoDan> I don't know where to turn to easily be able to install VMware Tools onto Ubuntu
<jpmh> on 10.4 I could set the key-bindings so I had control of what happened when people pressed key-combinations - how do I do this with 11.10?
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Give me a minute but there're tons of docs
<doritoDan> There's tons of docs, yes, but they're bad.
<doritoDan> And thanks.
<schnuffle> doritoDan: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/vmware-tools-installation-configuration.pdf
<debian_noob> gardenfox, on the hard drive
<jpmh> gardenfox: just on the harddrive
<gardenfox> ok. thanks
<delinquentme> heyy does unbuntu have a view in which I can see a file hierarchy?
<so> mantzos
<BluesKaj> johnnyzero, check your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and make sure your usb mic-audio is set to a positve value like 1 instead of -2 or some such
<debian_noob> delinquentme, tree
<johnnyzero> BluesKaj, ok
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Page 12 explains the ISO thing
<delinquentme> debian_noob, I have "list" "icon" and "compact"
<debian_noob> delinquentme, uhh sorry
<debian_noob> what do you exactly want?
<delinquentme> debian_noob, what version ubuntu are you talking about?
<BluesKaj> johnnyzero, options snd-usb-audio index=1 , is worth a try
<debian_noob> delinquentme, ignore it
<debian_noob> i thought about something else
<doritoDan> schnuffle: Thanks.
<doritoDan> Right now i'm trying to figure out how to open PDF
<doritoDan> adobe acrobat pro expired and won't allow me to even read pdf
<doritoDan> s
<doritoDan> why are every company ever so horrible
<debian_noob> doritoDan,  should open with the default pdf reader
<doritoDan> is*
<doritoDan> ya i know
<schnuffle> doritoDan: If you think that maybe the problem is the other side :)
<debian_noob> delinquentme,  try tree <directory>
<debian_noob> youll understand what i meant
<doritoDan> schnuffle: I think companies are mostly horrible at usability and require users to bend to their shitty workflows and processes.
<doritoDan> It's really annoying having to deal with crap like this which should essentially be incredibly easy.
<doritoDan> But oh well. I digress.
<tgambit65> schnuffle: Ok for the name of the module thanks. Can you tell me the location and name of the file I need to edit? And just use a text editor to do it?
<schnuffle> tgambit65: should be /etc/modules.conf
<delinquentme> is there a way to get the size of a package from the repos?
<delinquentme> for example i dont have this application called "tree" and i'd like to use it so long as its not more than a particular size
<tgambit65> schnuffle: Ok thanks will take a look
<johnnyzero> BluesKaj, I set the value to one and rebooted. Unfortunately, pavucontrol still doesn't see the device as an input device.
<debian_noob> delinquentme, some KB
<kodoku> I have a broadcom bcm4313 with the prop. drivers that hangs my system. ive already asked on the forums and no answer.
<schnuffle> doritoDan: the term easy depends on the knowledge of the person involved. I'm with you that in modern times customer satifaction isn't the top prio anymore but shareholder value. But complsining doesn't help only knowledge :)
<BluesKaj> johnnyzero, damn pulseaudio , what a pita ...I haven't got much experience with pulseaudio , altho I
<BluesKaj> m forced to use it for webaudio content
<johnnyzero> Yes BluesKaj I really think it is pulseaudio even though the pulseaudio people blamed alsa.
<johnnyzero> If it was alsa, then arecord wouldn't work at all. Also, alsamixer wouldn't see the device.
<doritoDan> schnuffle: Complaining and whining raises awareness of the way companies refuse to update themselves on the value of usability.
<BluesKaj> yeah, johnnyzero have you tried living without pulseaudio ?
<doritoDan> IMHO.
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<johnnyzero> Hmm BluesKaj can you use skype and other programs without it?
<johnnyzero> Hey cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> Is there a way to see a notification for new messages in thunderbird?
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Do you see any  company representative in here?
<cousin_luigi> I mean, on the dash?
<conntrack> hmm
<johnnyzero> Well I suppose its worth a try. Maybe there is even a way to set skype up to bypass pulseaudio.
<xangua> there could be an addon cousin_luigi
<johnnyzero> Because I def think thats what the issue is. Its not alsa.
<kernix> hi all
<BluesKaj> johnnyzero, I used skype static version without pulseaudio , but since I'm on 12.04 now skype isn't working yet, but that's not really a loss for me.
<xangua> i see there is a 'unity launcher integration' cousin_luigi
<milamber> delinquentme: you can use the bot: msg ubottu !info <packagename>
<milamber> delinquentme: with a / in front of the msg
<ubuntunoob> KINGBUNTU.
<BluesKaj> johnnyzero, so i guess the short answer is , i don't know :)
<zpb0103> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tgambit65> schneffle: Found the file to edit but, when I open it up in the text editor it won't allow me to change the file. I assume it is a permission thing. How do I need to open it so I am allowed to change it?
<johnnyzero> ahh BluesKaj ok. Least now I could go back to the pulseaudio channel and tell them they're wrong.
<BluesKaj> heh, good luck
<schnuffle> tgambit65: you need root rights to be able to edit it. Open a term
<varikonniemi> hello. i have currently linux on a different partition than windows. i am installing a second hdd in my laptop and will install oneiric on to it. What is the procedure to remove the old linux installation? is it just to remove the partition and then the bootloader realizes there it?
<schnuffle> terminal and enter: gksu gedit /etc/modules.conf. Make a backup before
<delinquentme> milamber, awesome workaround :D
<zpb0103> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<schnuffle> tgambit65: in 11.10 it's /etc/modules
<BarkingFish> !msgthebot | zpb0103
<ubottu> zpb0103: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zpb0103> i see, thanks
<BarkingFish> yw :)
<Satin> how much longer will 10.04 have its LTS?
<doritoDan> I have a "Shared With Me" folder in my Ubuntu One folder
<xangua> !lts | Satin
<ubottu> Satin: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<doritoDan> What does that even mean?
<pfifo> I SWEAR, cron is the most useless broken program in the history of mankind
<jdavidboyd> so, if anyone wants to uninstall Adobe Reader from Ubuntu, there is an UNINSTALL shell script in /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin...
<cloudgeek>  I am looking for a Guru who can guide 18 year old mad guy about linux,ruby,django,haskell,hadoop all in definative approach
<bobalazs> Can i get some newb friendly help on: i created a partition, formatted it ext4 now i want to use it as /home partition so i can store my data on it, how do i go about it?
<schnuffle> cloudgeek: that's a lot for the beginning
<conntrack> hohoho
<mneptok> cloudgeek: Lesson 1: it's spelled "definite" and "definitely." from the Latin "de finite" or "from the countable."
<schnuffle> lol
<bobalazs> why do i got to figure out everything myself when there are obviously so many pros here, that could help in 10 seconds
<cloudgeek> schnffle: i need someone guide me a path , i working on various technology , looking for proper guidance
<zpb0103> is there a way remove workspace switcher from the launcher?
<xangua> !home | bobalazs
<ubottu> bobalazs: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<schnuffle> cloudgeek: to get help in here you need ask more precise questions.
<cloudgeek> mneptok: yep , i need someone give me path , i am vulnerable many fields of computer programming, different approach , uniqueness
<schnuffle> cloudgeek: just install a linux system and then do some tutorials. When you run into problems come back and ask about it
<jdavidboyd> mneptok: I think he meant 'definitively', as in the absolute perfect way....
<kodoku> could someone at least point me towards a log file or something? i dont mean to sound impatient,but i bought a laptop to not need an ethernet cable
<doritoDan> Ok schnuffle
<doritoDan> I've gotten the PDF to open
<doritoDan> seriously, this is a god damn 50 page documentation
<conntrack> My net is fail :(
<doritoDan> it shouldn't be this hard
<doritoDan> this is crazy
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doritoDan> absolutely unreasonable dude.
<mrdeb> dori, what is the issue
<doritoDan> is there any relevant content in here at all
<doritoDan> mrdeb I'm trying to install VMware tools onto Ubuntu
<mrdeb> ok
<doritoDan> but VMware (being the horrible company that they are) don't have any clear-cut information on the matter.
<mrdeb> ok, then do not use it
<doritoDan> I need it.
<crebro> Hello
<mrdeb> well, i have not installed it
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Have you read the doc I gave you?
<doritoDan> My drivers won't work without it
<doritoDan> schnuffle: the 50 page pdf? no
<doritoDan> I don't have time to read 50 pages of irrelevant information
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Yes, if you have some knowledge page 12-20 will do it
<Pessimism> Getting a "Connection refused" on `wget localhost" (and `telnet localhost`, for what that's worth). Can't see it in any browsers either. Pings fine by the look of it.
<Pessimism> Localhost is also defined in etc/hosts/
<doritoDan> schnuffle: I didn't see any relevant starting on page 12
<doritoDan> anything*
<doritoDan> Just info on how to update VMware TOols
<doritoDan> Tools*
<Pessimism> Any idea what might have caused it?
<Pessimism> Better yet, how to fix it. :P
<yeats> Pessimism: firewall enabled?
<zxiest> Ubuntu desktop 11.10. Does it have "ReadyBoost"... Using flash drives as memory replacement?
<Pessimism> yeats: nothing in Ubuntu, unless it's default. My router shouldn't have anything set up, but I can double check.
<jita> Does the panel of gnome 3 hide just like unity ?
<schnuffle> doritoDan: Page 12 tells you that Fusion will download the newest ISO image for you. Then page 13: Virtual Machine > Install (or Upgrade) VMware Tools
<crebro> No it, doesen't
<yeats> Pessimism: well 'localhost' wouldn't go through your router
<Pessimism> true
<CarlFK> bobalazs: Q: why...?  A: what you are asking about isn't as simple a question as it seems.
<doritoDan> schnuffle: Well, I managed to find out myself how to do it.
<doritoDan> And honestly I can't believe there weren't any information on it.
<yeats> Pessimism: what does 'nmap localhost' tell you?
<doritoDan> Also I read page 12 and didn't see anything relevant dude.
<dodgems> clear
<doritoDan> By the way, is there any way to add new links to the sidebar in Ubuntu?
<jita> Is gnome 3 better than unity ?
<mrdeb> yes dori, drag to it
<yeats> doritoDan: you can right click on an icon and choose "Add to Launcher"
<yeats> !better | jita
<ubottu> jita: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrdeb> no jita, they are similar tablet like guis
<schnuffle> doritoDan: I start getting angry. I don't run Fusion and got the relevant info in less then 2 minutes. So? Where'S the problem?
<Pessimism> yeats: http://pastebin.com/VxK1XuHR
<zxiest> Does ubuntu desktop 11.10 have ReadyBoost? (Using flash drives as memory extensions?)
<doritoDan> yeats and mrdeb: I'm trying to do it with a folder. It's not working. :/
<mrdeb> it has to be app not folder
<yeats> doritoDan: oh - well that wouldn't work
<Zanzacar> is anyone familiar with archioffice and does anyone know of a equivalent for linux?
<BluesKaj> johnnyzero, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alsa-config-for-usb-microphone-848272/ , I found this, hope it helps.
<yeats> doritoDan: you can set up a custom launcher with the Main Menu (alacarte) program
<doritoDan> schnuffle: I've googled it for over half an hour, and all I could find on the subject were vapid and vague tutorials on how to do shit like compiling and hten installing vmware tools (without mentioning where to actually GET THEM)
<doritoDan> from within Ubuntu.
<doritoDan> VMware's website didn't have any clear-cut information in the subject either.
<CarlFK> doritoDan: i have fought with vmware before - it's frustrating. try not to take it out on anyone here.  and try to keep the ranting to a minimum.
<cousin_luigi> xangua: The one installed by default?
<doritoDan> All of these docs are just too long and too vague
<doritoDan> these organizations just don't know a thing about usability
<doritoDan> they are horrible at it.
<schnuffle> doritoDan: So the problem is your google foo not that the information is missing.
<xangua> cousin_luigi: i don't follow
<pangolin> doritoDan: please mind your language and also take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728423 for how to add a launcher to unity
<xangua> doritoDan: can you stop the offtopic please¿
<schnuffle> doritoDan: then do it better and become billionar
<doritoDan> schnuffle: No, the problem horrible docs.
<yeats> Pessimism: well that shows that localhost is a known host, but that port 80 (apache default) is not open
<doritoDan> pangolin OK.
<doritoDan> Thanks.
<Pessimism> hmm
<yeats> Pessimism: have you verified that apache is running?
<johnnyzero> BluesKaj, thanks. Pulseaudio people are trying to help me.
<Pessimism> yeats: Nope. It probably isn't.
<yeats> (assuming you're running apache ;-) )
<yeats> Pessimism: 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start'
<johnnyzero> They say "Oh we have USB Mics in Ubuntu and they work fine in pulseaudio" Yet I tried to explain to them that other people have had the same bug as I do.
<kodoku> doritoDan, ive installed vmware tools just by booting the vm and it asked me to install them.
<paulsomebody> Greetings, sentient life forms. I am experiencing an issue adding an undetected resolution to my monitor via xrandr command, as specified here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<johnnyzero> So now they are running me through some commands
<cypher-neo> paulsomebody, What's the problem?
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: xrandr gives me the error.
<kodoku> or going through the machine's menu and clicking install vmware tools. it will say it has to mount a disk image but it was built in (for me anywat
<kodoku> anyway
<cypher-neo> paulsomebody, What error?
<Pessimism> yeats: I am just trying to set up a basic local development server with postgresql for Django. I get a "Command not found" when I type it into the terminal
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: I'll give you a link to it in a moment.
<cypher-neo> :)
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773496/
<schnuffle> Pessimism: You want to start django devel server?
<yeats> Pessimism: as I recall, Django has its own port when it's running, right?
<schnuffle> its port 8080
<Pessimism> 8000, yeah
<bil21al> what is the command  to reinsall indicator session ?
<yeats> Pessimism: is the django server running?
<Pessimism> d'oh!
<Pessimism> Someone hit me with a snowball
<schnuffle> Pessimism: To start the devel server, go into your django root directory and then call: python manage.py runserver
<Pessimism> sorry, yeats. :) Thanks, though
 * yeats hurls a snowball at Pessimism 
<Pessimism> Deserved that
<yeats> Pessimism: meh - asking the question never hurts ;-)
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: So, what do you think?
<cypher-neo> paulsomebody, Hmm, I think it looks like xrandr didn't detect the refresh rate for that display
<cypher-neo> paulsomebody, Working on it... one moment
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: I can what caused the issue, if it perhaps may help.
<cypher-neo> paulsomebody, Yeah, that would help
<doritoDan> Ok it worked. Thank you so much fo the help.
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: My monitor reports its native resolution incorrectly due to the sloppines of tech guys that repaired my LCD some time ago, so I had to add the desired resolution manually via the utility that is enclosed with the Nvidia driver.
<Acorn> When I use the function keys on my laptop to change the screen brightness, it behaves erratically, sometimes getting brighter, sometimes darker. Is there any way I can debug it?
<Acorn> It's a dell latitude d620
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: Resolution is okay now, but it gives an unpleasant error and theme is quite messed up after startup.
<cypher-neo> paulsomebody, That could be tricky then...
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: I'll give a screenshot.
<cypher-neo> paulsomebody, Okay
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: Basically, my whole system looks like this. http://minus.com/mbdravZDhe#1
<doritoDan> Ah, fantastic! With VMware Tools installed, Ubuntu finally found my drivers. Cheers!
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: And I cannot revert back.
<doritoDan> Oh wait, it didn't.
<doritoDan> It still thinks my monitor is "Unknown" :-(
<Blue1> doritoDan: it will still work
<doritoDan> I don't like it
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: So, by that message I understand that the resolution, which I have written in the xorg.conf via the Nvidia utility now functions correctly, but the video mode for monitor is still absent.
<Blue1> well you have a noice of not liking it, or ignoring it and it works.  your choice
<mintux>  I've got this error when I want to use apt-get install : W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  401  Authorization Required
<mintux> what shall I do?
<Shizuo16> hello all
<sum1nil_> hello room
<paulsomebody> !ask @ Shizuo16
<ubottu> paulsomebody: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shizuo16> hello
<sum1nil_> need help on boot 'unknown file system' - 11.10
<Shizuo16> i have problem with kdenlive dont know how to upgrade mlt ?
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: i read in the form i have to add this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-svn/ubuntu oneiric main
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: but i dont know where
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: You read it where?
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: It looks like this repository needs an authentication, which you do not have.
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: yes i think taht also but dont wanna work with sudo add-apt-repository deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-svn/ubuntu oneiric main
<CarlFK> paulsomebody: auth?  um, what?
<mintux> why I got  401  Authorization Required
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: Then simply go to the «Software Sources» and remove this repository.
<paulsomebody> CarlFK: I think 401 means that.
<xangua>  sudo add-apt-repository deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-svn/ubuntu oneiric main - where did you get that instruction Shizuo16 ¿ o_O
<sum1nil_> SOS: need help on boot 'unknown file system' - 11.10
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: i need to add
<CarlFK> for PPAs there is shorter command... just a sec
<Shizuo16> xangua: why are you laughting ?
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: You need to add what?
<Shizuo16> this two line deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-svn/ubuntu oneiric main
<Shizuo16> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-svn/ubuntu oneiric main
<cypher-neo> Grr. I hate timing out
<paulsomebody> CarlFK: It is «sudo apt-add-repository», or just «ppa».
<CarlFK> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kxstudio-team/ppa
<cousin_luigi> xangua: it is and it doesn't appear to have that function
<lena23schlr> hello guys, ive recently installed ubuntu 64bit on my laptop but firefox works very very slow and unresponsive o_O i googled but they only offer chrome instead of ff... O_O Is there any way to fix my ff? thanks
<paulsomebody> cypher-neo: This sort of stuff happens. I'll be back in a minute.
<cousin_luigi> lena23schlr: who's "they"?
<Sirijus> i have error
<CarlFK> Shizuo16: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:sunab/kdenlive-svn
<lena23schlr> cousin_luigi: forum people
<Sirijus> error oppening the cache
<Shizuo16> CarlFK: already try it dont wanna work
<CarlFK> Shizuo16: pastebin the line and results
<Shizuo16> CarlFK: well my problem is with dkenlive need to upgrad mlt from 0.7.4 to 0.7.6
<xangua> (11:04:34) Shizuo16: xangua: why are you laughting ? - I am not, i asked
<MonkeyDust> what's mlt?
<CarlFK> Shizuo16: should look like this http://dpaste.de/xF6B8/
<schnuffle> lena23schlr: did you install the 32 or 64 version
<schnuffle> ?
<lena23schlr> schnuffle: 64 bit
<lena23schlr> cmd uname -a
<Shizuo16> xangua: well sorry i tought that your laughting ^^'
<Sirijus> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Sirijus> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/rs.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<Sirijus> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Sirijus> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Sirijus> help e
<Sirijus> e
<FloodBot1> Sirijus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sirijus> me
<schnuffle> lena23schlr: not the kernel but firefox itself. A 64bit system can run 32bit apps
<Shizuo16> CarlFK: well it look same like yours
<CarlFK> Sirijus: use a pastebin site
<CarlFK> Shizuo16: then it worked :)
<lena23schlr> schnuffle: Linux lena-TW8-SW8-DW8 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Shizuo16> CarlFK: but ths problem still the same
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: What is the problem?
<Sirijus> Please help me
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: Can you give me a link to the Launchpad page of the project which repo you are trying to add?
<schnuffle> lena23schlr: One suggestion is to disable IPv6
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: When i try to launch kdenlive he says that i need to upgrad from 0.7.4 to 0.7.6
<sum1nil_> SOS: need help on boot -grub rescue - 'unknown file system' - 11.10
<lena23schlr> Shizuo16: so if i install firefox 32 bit and dependencies will it be fixed?
<paulsomebody> !patience @Sirijus
<auronandace> paulsomebody: use the pipe
<lena23schlr> schnuffle: if i boot my computer with liveUSB it works very very fast
<paulsomebody> auronandace: Many thanks. :)
<auronandace> !bot | paulsomebody
<ubottu> paulsomebody: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Shizuo16> lena23schlr: !!! what do you mean
<paulsomebody> !patience | Sirijus
<ubottu> Sirijus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mrdeb> what is adobe air
<mrdeb> is it programming for apps
<schnuffle> lena23schlr: check out http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/firefox/troubleshooting/connection-issues-and-solutions
<K1rk> I could use a little help with the new stuff I setup last night.  Anyone here have any suggestions on how to improve the nVidia driver?  I can't use the Extra or Normal effects in Gnome 2 on Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS because it says "The Composite extension is not available."
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: Well any idea ? Mr paulsomebody
<CarlFK> MonkeyDust: http://www.mltframework.org/twiki/bin/view/MLT/
<somsip> quit
<lena23schlr> Shizuo16: i am not sure if i can install 32 bit firefox to 64 bit system
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: Give me a link to the project's page, or wherever you have got that repository address from.
<lena23schlr> schnuffle: thank you
<sum1nil_> 32 bit apps run fine on a 64 bit system I find
<Shizuo16> lena23schlr: i have 32 bit system
<lena23schlr> sum1nil_: at least wine and 32 bit libs works well :D
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn
<mrdeb> why do u need 32 bit now
<reave> Looking for help with Keyboard issues. I cannot press two same keys twice in quick succession without it just flashing and making an error noise
<lena23schlr> i was a archlinux user for 4 years but my laptop crushed o_O
<sum1nil_> pardon: what is the syntax for directing comments toward one user?
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Shizuo16> lena23schlr: Any idea Mr lena23schlr
<paulsomebody> sum1nil_: !command | username
<sum1nil_> ty
<ubuntunoob> hey
<reave> does anyone know how to completely reset keyboard settings?
<ubuntunoob> i want to check my ESTABLISHED connections, when i type netstat -a i get loads of processes but no connections, and interminal i cannot scroll up because theres too much data
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: Mr paulsomebody  YOU mean this one right ? ---> https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn
<Sirijus> * andrey_ has quit ()
<reave> i cannot type two of the same key without an error : i.e aa, bb, cc, backspace backspace
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: Yeah.
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<sum1nil_> paulsomebody: hello
<reave> only happens in X Server, not in Console with CTRL ALT F1
<sum1nil_> dang
<ubuntunoob> anyone?
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: wnad what's the problem !!! you think ?
<sum1nil_> !paulsomebody: hello
<ubuntunoob> i want to check my ESTABLISHED connections, when i type netstat -a i get loads of processes but no connections, and interminal i cannot scroll up because theres too much data
<sum1nil_> eck!!!
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: I think that repository requires the auth, which you do not have.
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<FloodBot1> Sirijus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: i already add them from software source
<ubuntunoob> FOOK.
<sum1nil_> what process you looking for ubuntunoob? try netstat -a | grep <nameof process>
<schnuffle> ubuntunoob:  netstat -a | grep ESTABLISHED | less
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: and already used the sudo add-apt-repository ....
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<FloodBot1> Sirijus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: Yeah, you have added them, but it seems that you do not have the authentication to download, or something like that.
<paulsomebody> !patience | Sirijus
<sum1nil_> SOS: need help on boot -grub rescue - 'unknown file system' - 11.10
<ubottu> Sirijus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: ah right and what should i do ?
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> do u think blackberry is over
<mrdeb> ?
<yeats> !ot | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<mrdeb> oh sorry
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<Sirijus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773519/
<FloodBot1> Sirijus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: Remove that repository for now and email the developer if you wish to participate in development.
<mrdeb> wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> Sirijus  if you want to get kicked, just ask ;)
<paulsomebody> Sirijus: Stop flooding, please.
<varikonniemi> hello. i have currently linux on a different partition than windows. i am installing a second hdd in my laptop and will install oneiric on to it. What is the procedure to remove the old linux installation? is it just to remove the partition and then the bootloader realizes there it?
<yeats> Sirijus: stop.  Somebody would've probably helped you before you started doing that :-/
<Sirijus> yeah, sure
<sum1nil_> Will Felix Jones score more than 14 fantasy football points tonight?
<sum1nil_> <- changing subject
<Reave> How can i remove all keyboard settings in Ubuntu. My keyboard will not allow two of the same letter or key to be pressed within around 2 seconds of themselves. Cannot type things like aa, bb, cc, even backspace wont allow it.
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: !? i would like but how can i email them
<schnuffle> varikonniemi: It all depends on grub on the first HDD.
<lena23schlr> Shizuo16:  now i disabled ipv6 and i will restart my firefox
<tom___> hello everybody
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: There is a link on the page you gave me, the guy you need is Olivier Banus.
<varikonniemi> schnuffle, grub2 is on the first hdd
<randallz> what are the possible causes for an ssh connection refused if sshd is running and ufw is disabled?
<sum1nil_> Shizuo16| Try the pipelining feature; may not work on all servers.
<Reave> How can i remove all keyboard settings in Ubuntu. My keyboard will not allow two of the same letter or key to be pressed within around 2 seconds of themselves. Cannot type things like aa, bb, cc, even backspace wont allow it.
<MonkeyDust> randallz  the ssh key
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: It says, «for questions and bugs … please contact» pretty self-explanatory, no?
<varikonniemi> and installed with default ubuntu 11.04
<yeats> randallz: 1) ssh is not running 2) ssh is not running on the port you're using - couple of possibilities
<schnuffle> varikonniemi: Yep when you install ubuntu on a second harddrive grub on the first harddrive needs to know about it
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: right but what should i write in the mail
<randallz> MonkeyDust: wouldn't that be a rejection later?
<varikonniemi> i can select to install the oneiric grub on first, cannot i?
<paulsomebody> I have got kind of distracted, but still, can anyone help me with xrandr?
<randallz> MonkeyDust: that could be it, let me try adding it
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: About the issue you are expereincing.
<schnuffle> varikonniemi: I think so but I'm not sure.  check http://25yearsofprogramming.com/blog/2009/20091021.htm
<yeats> randallz: you can also do 'ssh -v' (or -vv or -vvv) to see what's going on
<varikonniemi> that one is kinda old
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: i'm not really gud in this things
<varikonniemi> and i thought grub2 would automatically adapt to cahnging systems, and detect all the bootable os's on your computer
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: It is up to you to get good. Sorry, I won't write your email for you.
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: all rgiht , they already reported this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mlt++/+bug/363805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363805 in mlt++ (Ubuntu) "MLT++ needs rebuild" [Undecided,In progress]
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: Simply go to this page https://launchpad.net/~sunab and press «Contact his user».
<sum1nil_> not to flood: SOS: need help on boot -grub rescue - 'unknown file system' - 11.10
<paulsomebody> Shizuo16: This is not unusual, after all, this is TESTING repository.
<Wonderhoof> i just installed xubuntu-desktop and tried to remove all gnome/unity components and now the screen just blinks a few times while starting up and then goes black. i am now booted from a livecd. here are the packages i removed. http://pastebin.com/6V79sFTP
<Wonderhoof> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> Wonderhoof  in GRUB, choose Recovery and then Repair
<SachinDey> I
<Shizuo16> paulsomebody: WELL thanks alot Mr paulsomebody gtg  cya
<SachinDey> How do i disable compiz and use metacity on oneric?
<BluesKaj> Wonderhoof, hold down the shift key after the BIOS scrn to stop at the grub menu
<Wonderhoof> grub isn't broken
<ppcblaster> Looking for a way to remove/delete files found during search 11.10
<fyrho> where can i find the makefile used to compile the version of exim4 available via apt-get?
<sum1nil_> brb
<Wonderhoof> it starts to load the audio drivers, says "pulseaudio is set to a session-only setting" or something, and then that text and the mouse blink for like 5 minutes and then it goes black
<schnuffle> Wonderhoof: when the screen turns blank type ALT+CTRL*F2. You should get a login prompt. Then reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Wonderhoof> i did that
<paulsomebody> I would like some help myself with the custom resolution. The xrandr returns this error when I try to add it manually. http://paste.ubuntu.com/773496/
<Wonderhoof> xubuntu-desktop isn't broken
<randallz> MonkeyDust, yeats: Shouldn't it prompt me for a password if there is no key with the default setup?
<Wonderhoof> i could just re-install all the packages i removed but i'd rather not do that
<randallz> (10.04 lts)
<SachinDey> How can i disable compiz and use metacity
<schnuffle> Wonderhoof: check if you have a xorg.conf and if yes remove it. MAke a backup
<yeats> Wonderhoof: I would suspect the video card... (and the pulseaudio message is probably a red herring)
<MonkeyDust> raz
<Wonderhoof> yeats, i installed fglrx after this happened, from the login screen
<Wonderhoof> and the blinking at the beginning got a little slower. but that's it
<MonkeyDust> randallz  delete the key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts and then try again, i expect a new key will be generated
<doritoDan> Anybody know what the "Shared With Me" folder in Ubuntu One is for?
<Wonderhoof> there is no xorg.conf
<paulsomebody> doritoDan: For things that have been shared with you. ^)
<Wonderhoof> i guess i'll just re-install all the packages i removed >.>
<Wonderhoof> fuuuuuuuu
<schnuffle> Wonderhoof: have you checked the xorg.conf?
<SachADay> How to disable compiz and use metacity?
<Wonderhoof> schnuffle, there is no xorg.conf
<doritoDan> paulsomebody: By who?
<doritoDan> And in what way
<soreau> SachADay: metacity --replace
<Wonderhoof> /etc/x11 doesn't have a xorg.conf
<paulsomebody> doritoDan: By other users of Ubuntu One.
<doritoDan> How can they access this folder?
<SachADay> soreau desktop freezes after doing that
<schnuffle> Wonderhoof: fine then uninstall first fglrx
<Wonderhoof> what will uninstalling fglrx do?
<soreau> SachADay: I doubt it
<paulsomebody> doritoDan: They cannot, it is there for your convenience.
<soreau> SachADay: You have to let metacity run, dont kill it. otherwise, you could be left with no window manager
<Wonderhoof> schnuffle, what will removing fglrx do?
<somorjaiclaudio> hi all
<schnuffle> Wonderhoof: eliminate the video drive. Afterwards it'll use the open source one
<Wonderhoof> hmm
<SachADay> soreau: should i add metacity --replace  as startup application
<doritoDan> paulsomebody: Can I delete it?
<doritoDan> Should I+
<doritoDan> ?*
<paulsomebody> doritoDan: Yes.
<doritoDan> I still don't understand its purpose
<doritoDan> who uses it?
<doritoDan> Is it just a public folder?
<doritoDan> from where I can link files to people?
<doritoDan> or what
<mrdeb> hmm
<paulsomebody> doritoDan: From the web site ubuntuone.com
<mrdeb> what folder
<doritoDan> I already have Ubuntu one
<doritoDan> I still don't understand
<mrdeb> yes it is public folder dori
<SachADay> soreau should i add metacity --replace  as startup application
<doritoDan> what I or anyone else are supposed to do with this folder
<mrdeb> uploads online so be careful
<doritoDan> So what do I do to it?
<doritoDan> I put files in it
<doritoDan> and they go public?
<mrdeb> yes
<scott__> i've all the sudden lost permissions to access and manipulate files on my usb flash drive. Could someone help?
<xangua> !enter | doritoDan
<mrdeb> so u can get them on other pc
<ubottu> doritoDan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<japro> it says i have the most recent version of clang on my 11.04 but apparently that one is broken with the libc++
<scott__> one day it worked, the next day it didn't
<soreau> SachADay: You can do whatever you want, though it will probably still start compiz, then metacity so it could cause delay or other issues
<japro> i get tons of errors from iostream etc
<sum1nil_> not to flood: SOS: need help on boot - grub rescue - 'unknown file system' - 11.10
<kio_http> Hi ccsm crashes with the following segmentation fault output, please help! http://paste.kde.org/174974/
<paulsomebody> sum1nil_: You can get your solution there. http://askubuntu.com/questions/70482/unknown-filesystem-error-and-grub-rescue-prompt-on-boot
<sum1nil_> ty
<kio_http> anyone?
<doritoDan> Is there a way to find where all of my apps are installed so I can easily add them to my launchbar/sidebar?
<mrdeb> yes dorito in applications
<meta> edit menus
<doritoDan> mrdeb: Where's the applications section?
<lenaubuntu> hello again )) do you know any way to activate flash plugins hardware acceleration? i've tried smt but failed O_O
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  in /usr/bin/
<mrdeb> press window key and A
<mrdeb> then pick all apps
<symptom> how do I empty the trash in Oneric?
<doritoDan> MonkeyDust: It's just full of files. I can't tell them apart.
<doritoDan> mrdeb: I don't have a Windows key.
<doritoDan> Is there another way to access them?
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> i don tremember though, bec im not in ubuntu
<nixmaniack> hi, My bootchart is not generated in Ubuntu 11.10. What should I do?
<doritoDan> Alright.
<mrdeb> try ctrl + alt A
<doritoDan> I did. :(
<mrdeb> ok homie
<doritoDan> What's the section I'm trying to find?
<symptom> doritoDan, Those files in /usr/bin are the binaries for the programs you use.... they are your "apps"
<raven> 11.10 + vnc - how to set up main monitor (:0) for access via vnc?
<researcher123> I have temporarily copied filesystem to external hard disk.The formated a new one and installed Ubuntu 11.10 on it.When tried to copy earlier files I got message "you dont have permission to use those files". Some could be still copied back.Any HELP please?
<doritoDan> symptom: Ok, but I'm looking for a better overview than hundreds of files with unintelligible names.
<symptom> What is unintelligable about them?
<xangua> just type the name of the app doritoDan
<doritoDan> The names aren't indicative of which application they belong to.
<doritoDan> xangua: I'm not looking for a specific app. I want to see which apps I have installed.
<doritoDan> So that I can add the relevant ones to my sidebar.
<mrdeb> dorito if you know see the name, u can go into terminal and type man 'app name'
<MonkeyDust> doritoDan  move the mouse to the upper left corner, the dash menu should come up
<researcher123> how can I set a root password using command line?
<doritoDan> mrdeb: yes but I want to see which apps i have installed
<doritoDan> I'm not looking for a specific app.
<grape_> is the advantage of xubuntu that is faster than ubuntu and does not use unity
<schnuffle> researcher123: use sudo which gives you root rights without activating the root acount. Otherwise sudo passwd root
<paulsomebody> doritoDan: Open the Software Center, there is a section called «Installed».
<mrdeb> doritoDan: then use software center
<researcher123> schnuffle: how to give command for setting root password?
<nardev> how can i find which application occupied certain port?
<Pici> doritoDan: or dpkg -l
<symptom> doritoDan, Those are the real names of the programs, Ubuntu changes them to make them more friendly in the UI
<Pici> nardev: sudo netstat -tanp
<symptom> doritoDan, there is no easy way of getting the ubuntu names without ubuntu
<symptom> how do I empty the trash in Oneric?
<grape_> ubuntu 11.04 worked when booted from a on my 6 year old gateway, but when i actually installed in on the computer, it would never boot up and the screen would just be black, i read through many forums and came to the conclusion it had something to do with my nVIDIA GeForce 6100 graphics card, does anyone know if this could be the problem, and if so what could I do about it? I ended up getting 11.04 to work by cancelling those
<grape_> automatic updates and software packages that it asks if you want installed in the beginning of the installation process
<grape_> *from a cd
<mrdeb> symptom: open file nautilis  and go to trash, hit empty butotn
<mrdeb> grape_: broadcom wifi
<grape_> mrdeb_ i don't know what you are saying
<mrdeb> grape_: open file explorer
<symptom> mrdeb, unfortunately there is no trash icon in oneric nautilus
<symptom> atleast not on gnome 2
<mrdeb> huh
<symptom> this is one of the many reasons I am leaving ubuntu
<nothingspecial> plank
<netsa> if auto logon disbled, why after reboot system no repsponsing in network?
<grape_> mrdeb_ i still don't know what you are saying, is this something i do when i install?
<xangua> symptom: you leave ubuntu because it uses gnome3'
<xangua> o_O
<nardev> Pici, thnx
<grape_> mrdeb_ are the broadcom drivers ones that i must not let install?
<vishesh_> How do I disable to show titlebars in Unity/Ubuntu 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> symptom  use advanced settings, you can make the trash can visible with it
<avvocato> ciao!
<cloudgeek> how enable KVm
<cloudgeek> from CPU
<cousin_luigi> symptom: it's on the dash..
<Jordan_U> cloudgeek: What is the output of "kvm-ok"?
<cloudgeek> Jordan_U:root@pythongeek:~# egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<cloudgeek> 0
<cloudgeek> root@pythongeek:~# kvm-ok
<cloudgeek> INFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions
<cloudgeek> KVM acceleration can NOT be used
<schnuffle> cloudgeek: you need a CPU with virt support yours doesn't have it so no way to use it
<cloudgeek> Oh god Dell and intel why don't give that along with
<Jordan_U> cloudgeek: You can use other options like Virtualbox though. It still won't be virt support, but it will be a *lot* better than what you get with qemu and no KVM support.
<cloudgeek> Jordan_U: i am using for large openstack cluster
<M0rphe> Hello, is there a way to boot up the live CD WITHOUT it trying to mount my hard drive partitions during boot?
<joe_> hey i can't seem to play dvds in vlc
<joe_> what am i missing?
<M0rphe> or does anybody know a linux distro that doesn't try to automount partitions during its live CD bootup?
<M0rphe> joe, probably codecs
<joe_> but doesn't vlc have it's own codec for dvd playback
<M0rphe> no
<M0rphe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<M0rphe> need libdvdread4
<joe_> ok, thanks i was also having problems ripping
<acx0> does anyone know if ntfs-3g supports file permission modifications while the partition is mounted? or do you have to remount with a new umask?
<joe_> how about libdvdcss
<M0rphe> might need that too, not sure
<joe_> hmm, cant seem to install it from the software center
<MonkeyDust> joe_  activate restricted formats, first
<MonkeyDust> area
<joe_> how?
<butti> hello
<joe_> i thought i installed them from the software centre
<paulsomebody> Hey, everyone. I just wanted to inform you that for all despair and misery on this channel, I managed to solve the issue that have been bugging me myself. Have a nice day. :)
<butti> has anybody idea why nautiulus crashes whenn exopanding /Downloads folder?
<xangua> aah contratulations paulsomebody ¿
<xangua> !dvd | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<paulsomebody> butti: That does not happen to me.
<butti> hehe
<butti> good for you
<paulsomebody> butti: Run it from terminal and tell me what does it tell you after crash.
<butti> paulsomebody: i did it, but there is no error output. Also var/logs say anything
<paulsomebody> butti: Weird. Have you goggled it?
<butti> puikulainen: sure..its very known problem, jind of bug but i couldnt find a solvation
<butti> kind*
<paulsomebody> butti: Is it reported on Launchpad? If yes, plus one it and describe your situation, if not — report it.
<butti> some people say that that could be a thumbnail problem...
<paulsomebody> butti: Don't just listen to «some people», better yet, go to the Launchpad and see what the developers say about it.
<butti> paulsomebody: this crashing exist since today...so i have removed all files i downloaded today...in hope there will be one which cause the problem...but how you see...issue persist
<paulsomebody> butti: I don't think it changes anything. If it is a bug, it should be reported.
<butti> paulsomebody: well. i have posted the problem on ubuntuforum..still waiting for some tips
<butti> paulsomebody: so you think i should post the bug?
<butti> paulsomebody: where can i do that?
<paulsomebody> butti: Definitely. First, ask at the forums and in the askubuntu.com and then, if no solution if found, post it in appropriate package at the Launchpad.
<butti> paulsomebody: okay
<OerHeks> butti, remove the nautilus pref > rm -R ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus
<butti> OerHeks: okay
<scott__> so i can't mount my usb flash drive all the sudden. and i MUST find a solution today. please advise
<tightwork> how would I backport ruby-rack from precise to oneiric? I dont care about what is proper politics, I just need it to work for now...bug #905304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905304 in Oneiric Backports "Please backport ruby-rack 1.3.1-1 (universe) from precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905304
<paulsomebody> scott__: Can't mount? How?
<paulsomebody> scott__: I mean, can you give some details.
<butti> OerHeks: i will try this: rm -rf ~/.nautilus
<tightwork> backportpackage -s precise -d oneiric ruby-rack ? says I need  a source package or dsc file ?
<butti> OerHeks: becouse the other command didnt work
<bjv> what type of tablet PC is always shown in the canonical Demo videos?
<bjv> an Acer? what model!
<scott__> paulsomebody: as in, i plug it in, the icon shows, i click it, and i get message: Can not mount 16gb file system not authorized
<butti> OerHeks: also that one didnt work...nautilus crashes at Downloads
<raven> 11.10 + vnc - how to set up main monitor (:0) for access via vnc?
<CarlFK> how do I run a script on boot?   it just needs to be run before open a term. the script is:  echo 3 > /sys/module/firewire_ohci/parameters/debug
<schnuffle> CarlFK: you can put it in /etc/rc.local
<paulsomebody> scott__: Take a look there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1336847
<CarlFK> schnuffle: thanks
<procrast> Guys I've been using RhythmBox for my music/media and I'm not too happy with it. IS there anything else I can use? Not Amarok either, thought it was pretty buggy...
<tightwork> raven: use x11vnc
<GraemeLion> procrast: Banshee?
<schnuffle> CarlFK: but i think the correct way should be to use sysctl
<procrast> I'll look Banshee up. Reddit.com/r/Ubuntu seems to be a big fan of Clementine
<jost> procrast, try audacious
<procrast> Haven't heard of that one before
<paulsomebody> procrast: I personally believe that Banshee is the best media application in my experience.
<CarlFK> schnuffle: um.. what's sysctl?
<jost> works like winamp and can even use winamp skins
<schnuffle> CarlFK: sysctl - configure kernel parameters at runtime
<raven> tightwork, how to configure it then?
<jost> and does not have any major bugs, as far as i know
<paulsomebody> jost: procrast: Clementine is Qt.
<CarlFK> schnuffle: meh.  kenel dev told me to do the cat thing.  not gonna argure with him :)
<GraemeLion> Hmm.. now this is odd, my icons are all gone for the file browser
<cloudgeek> write a search engine in python?? how to
<schnuffle> CarlFK: okay if it's only for debuggin purposes that rc.local thing is perfect
<tightwork> raven: ssh into your remote, key is to run as x11vnc -display :0 -usepw
<bjv> nvm, found the video.. Dell latitude xt2
<raven> tightwork, ok ill try that tnx
<schnuffle> cloudgeek: http://ms4py.org/
<cousin_luigi> Is there a way to see a notification for new messages in thunderbird on Unity?
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: Yes.
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: Give me a second.
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: Wait, is it not integrated into the Messaging Menu by default?
<nb-ben> grub installation from minimal installer always fails when I try to install from USB stick (loaded ISO with grub2)
<nb-ben> looks like it is trying to install grub on my usb stick instead of my HD
<butti> paulsomebody: i am trying to register on askubuntu.com...this is not possible...is there any trick?
<paulsomebody> butti: No trick.
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: I'm not sure what that is. I'm looking for something that will pop up a notification of sort without explicit intervention on my part.
<wabash> I'd like to chat briefly with someone about installing out-of-repo software on Ubu. Also a bout compiling software from a repo-based source.
<wabash> (you know, Sun Java?)
<wabash> So, #1, if I go and get Java from Oracle website, how do I install? I would do it as sudo, but are there any security problems with this?
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: the firetray extension stopped working on unity
<butti> paulsomebody: okay...so i cant post a bug
<wabash> I mean, in general, if I get a library from somewhere, what's th ebest way to install it?
<paulsomebody> butti: There is a «log in» button in the upper right corner. You press it, there is a «sigh up».
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: There is no longer a tray in Unity.
<butti> paulsomebody: yes i see that. thank you. They say me always that the email is no valid
<nb-ben> wabash, sudo apt-get install java
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: I guess that's the reason:/
<nb-ben> wabash, iirc actually there are many different java packages
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: Were you saying there's an alternative?
<wabash> nb-ben: Sure. What about other libs?
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: If you want a notification about emails, you would want messaging menu integration.
<nb-ben> try sudo apt-cache search java
<nb-ben> wabash, it's pretty complete with installation
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: How could I set up that?
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: But it is already there by default.
<wabash> nb-ben: Say, what if I install some 3d modelling SW from some company's demo version.
<nb-ben> wabash, well, google for the way to install it lol
<wabash> nb-ben: or what if I get some other lib from an OS source website or say, get from github?
<nb-ben> normally it concludes to ./configure ;make ;make install
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: oh, does it mean something will pop up when a new message arrives?
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: isn't there a way to also show the number of unread messages somewhere?
<wabash> nb-ben: Sure. but what if it's a jar, for example, and I've downloaded the jar.
<wabash> I mean, are there ubuntu conventions for where to install it?
<nb-ben> then put the .jar file in your project directory
<nb-ben> and specify to use that jar with -cp argument
<gelachs> hello guys, I just got a new T400 lenovo, and it seems it has the new chipset AES2810 for finger print, anybody knows if the fprint supports this chip recently?
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: Yes. https://static-ssl-cdn.addons.mozilla.net/img/uploads/previews/full/54/54609.png?modified=1299090242
<nb-ben> much like you would do with Windows
<wabash> nb-ben: That's not really a system-wide install, is it?
<nb-ben> you don't install jar files in a system-wide manner
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: I see. No way of having the same thing on the dash icon?
<nb-ben> you could add it to your java libraries directory probably but that's still a broken way of doing things imo
<wabash> nb-ben: Really??? What about /usr/share/java? All of that is system wide.
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: I mean, like liferea does.
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: Take a look at the omgubuntu.co.uk, I bet these geeks have made something up.
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: it's good enough anyway, thanks for the hint
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: I will
<nb-ben> wabash, ask in ##java
<wabash> nb-ben: about ubuntu???
<wabash> recall, this is an ubuntu installation question.
<nb-ben> about java jar "plugins"
<wabash> How is a library a plugin?
<nb-ben> this is how ubuntu sees jar files, as plugins to java
<spacey> One of the canonical apt servers in the us-east amazon region is giving permission denied under /ubuntu.  Anyone know who can fix the web server, or fix the dns?
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: It is already here.
<nb-ben> java is something that is installed on ubuntu, and jar files are things installed to your java
<paulsomebody> cousin_luigi: http://mozillalabs.com/messaging/2011/03/14/more-ubuntu-unity-integration-for-thunderbird/
<tittn> hello could somebody help me set up an hourly rsync connection to transfer a file
<procrast> Without Youuuu
<wabash> nb-ben: Hm.. interesting.
<spacey> 10.210.205.172 gives this:
<schnuffle> tittn: do you want to do it with a cron job?
<wabash> spacey:  Maybe it's been SOPA'd.
<spacey> > GET /ubuntu/ HTTP/1.1
<spacey> > User-Agent: curl/7.21.3 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.21.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8o zlib/1.2.3.4 libidn/1.18
<cousin_luigi> paulsomebody: perfect. That's exactly what I needed:)
<spacey> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<spacey> <html><head>
<spacey> <title>403 Forbidden</title>
<spacey> </head><body>
<spacey> <h1>Forbidden</h1>
<FloodBot1> spacey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulsomebody> wabash: SOPA have not been signed just yet. :)
<spacey> Sorry, yadda refers to the rest of the error headers
<tittn> wel its to transfer a database file from my gameserver to my webserver
<wabash> Ok, so for everybody: If I install sources from a package manager, how do I properly compile and install?
<schnuffle> tittn:  have you already sorted out the command line to do the job manually?
<nb-ben> wabash, make;make install
<tittn> almoste
<tittn> i read the rsync man just cant find how to repeat it
<nb-ben> some times there are packages that need be configured
<spacey> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/773635/
<nb-ben> that is done by a script of some sort normally
<nb-ben> usually, ./configure
<schnuffle> tittn: you don't. You use cron to do that
<tittn> so i need to read into cron ?
<bitplane> Hi. My keyboard layout is being reset every time I log in
<spacey> What's the right way to blacklist a broken server?  THe permission denied from http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is causing install scripts to break
<schnuffle> tittn:  yes, but it's very easy
<tittn> ok thx man will look into that
<schnuffle> tittn: there's Corntab a visual crontab editor
<nb-ben> spacey, you can specify the server to download from apt configuration
<tittn> yeh my webserver doesnt have gui
<nb-ben> i can't recall, hold on -- ill tell you exactly which file to edit
<schnuffle> tittn: http://www.corntab.com/pages/crontab-gui
<schnuffle> tittn: it's just to help you create the crontab file
<nb-ben> spacey, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spacey> nb-ben I can edit the sources.list, but that's not exactly the issue
<nb-ben> hmm I see
<spacey> the issue is that that name resolves to 4 IP addresses.  1 of those addresses is bad, 3 are OK.
<wabash> nb-ben: Ok, but I mean, If install src pkgs., where do they end up? Will I have to un-tar first into a temp directory?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<spacey> I'd like to prevent apt from using the bad IP address if possible
<tittn> alright so basicly i need to make such a file with command in it
<cousin_luigi> Hello, again.
<schnuffle> tittn: the most important thing to know about is that you cannot assume that the environement is the same as the one you have executing it manually
<spacey> I guess I could go by IP address by mangling /etc/hosts, but that's a really iffy solution
<zxiest> Hey guys =)
<schnuffle> tittn: yes
<nb-ben> wabash, make will compile them to a subdirectory of your working directory and make install will copy those files to their location in the system
<nb-ben> libraries to /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib
<zxiest> My touchpad doesn't seem to be working... I have a usb mouse attached.
<cousin_luigi> I forgot to ask a question: is it possible to manually edit the icons present on the launcher?
<spacey> More importantly, is there a good way to get someone on ops at canonical to take the bad server out of the DNS rotation?
<wabash> nb-ben: ok. Will they be tarred though?
<nb-ben> bin files to /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<tittn> alright think i can manage thx for your help !
<nb-ben> no, why will it be tarred
<schnuffle> tittn: your welcom
<wabash> nb-ben: You mean source is installed as a tree?
<Mjoo> Hello people! Anyone know how to fix real fullscreen when you go fullscreen in a youtube clip? If the quality is not 1080p the videoscreen gets scaled down.
<Kayron> Hi everyone. Can anyone recommend me a browser that has support for SOCKS proxies, besides Fu
<Kayron> Firefox
<nb-ben> how do you install a source as a tree?
<SilfenX> does anyone know of a good program to join movie files that come in two or more parts?
<jay> anybody know anything about writing custom bash scripts?
<nb-ben> it's like drinking coffee as butter
<wabash> nb-ben: What I'm asking is this: When I use the package manager t oget a source  package, it gets it and installs it. So when it installs the files, what are they? Tar files? Or are they just a bunch of source files in the form of a source tree?
<schnuffle> Guest39223: many people do :)
<nb-ben> wabash, if you are using the apt package manager to just install a program, you get no sources at all
<bitplane> wabash: if you ask for the source it just downloads it into the current directory
<nb-ben> you only get the compiled binaries
<wabash> also, why would source as a tree be a conceptual problem for anyone? All sources are in source trees....
<schnuffle> nb-ben: wrong you can grab the sources with apt-get source
<wabash> nb-ben: The apt pkg manager has access to source versions of some things, correct?
<nb-ben> yes, but apt-get source doesn't install it schnuffle
<wabash> There are source packages listed in the repository.
<nb-ben> yes
<Kayron> Anyone...?
<wabash> What happens when I install one of these packages? Where does it appear on my system?
<nb-ben> those get the sources and put them in /usr/src iirc
<wabash> I see.
<schnuffle> wabash: the package is downloaded to the actual directory and is mostly a tar archive
<wabash> nb-ben: In the form of a tar ball???
<Guest39223> http://pastebin.com/A6WcVSfF
<bitplane> Kayron: doesn't Firefox support that?
<abstrakt> should I install skype from canonical partner or should I install it directly from skype.com?
<nb-ben> wabash, yes, I think so
<schnuffle> nb-ben: wrong again it downloads it to the actual dir
<nb-ben> wabash, give it a test
<wabash> nb-ben: Ok, thank you.
<Guest39223> I'm trying to make a bash script based upon the contents of a text file
<paulsomebody> abstrakt: There is no difference, as far as I know.
<paulsomebody> abstrakt: The last update was ages ago, but if you install it from the repository, you will get update in case they ever arrive. :)
<schnuffle> Guest39223: elaborate .....
<Guest39223> like, if a text file says this, do this, otherwise, do that
<nb-ben> hard to understand the vague sentences lol
<Guest39223> http://pastebin.com/A6WcVSfF
<nb-ben> what does "actual dir" mean schnuffle
<skegeek> I'd like some help configuring Ubuntu for my external LCD. I have a Toshiba Satellite A205(15.4" WXVGA), Ubuntu 11.10, with a KOGi 17"-19" LCD Flat Screen.
<schnuffle> nb-ben: actual dir = actual directory
<Mjoo> Hello people! Anyone know how to fix real fullscreen when you go fullscreen in a youtube clip? If the quality is not 1080p the videoscreen gets scaled down.
<nb-ben> every directory to me is an actual directory
<skegeek> Ubuntu currently allows only up to 1024x768, however this LCD has proven it can do 1280x1024.
<schnuffle> Guest39223: So you will need grep,sed or awk to do some text checking
<nb-ben> skegeek, xrandr --help
<Kayron> I need something besides ff
<Kayron> I'm hving an issue with it
<Guest39223> ok
<schnuffle> nb-ben: the directory your're in for the moment
<skegeek> I believe Ubuntu has ARandR...
<nb-ben> skegeek: type "cvt 1280 1024"
<abstrakt> paulsomebody, ahh ok, good point, I'll go with the repo then
<nb-ben> skegeek: use "xrandr --newmode" with the output
<schnuffle> nb-ben: how would you call it?
<CarlFK> I am doing some testing that requires rebooting - trying to speed that up.   I hear some ubuntu restart will use kexec if it is installed.  anyone know what that is?
<nb-ben> skegeek: type "xrandr --addmode default "modename""
<nb-ben> and then your new mode should appear in display settings
<zxiest> Hey guys... Touchpad isn't working since I updated to 11.10 from 10.04 ... What should i do?
<CarlFK> that = "ubuntu restart" - I know what kexec is...
<nb-ben> schnuffle, current working directory
<nb-ben> schnuffle, current directory, the directory you're at, your workdir
<cmarbach-HOME> Hi everybody. Anybody already set up an IRC server for corporate chat ? Any howto ?
<skegeek> All output including "Newmode"?
<nb-ben> not actual dir though, because actual is relative
<nb-ben> skegeek, you get Modeline "bla bla" number number number ......
<schnuffle> nb-ben: damned of course :) I knew there was a word but couldn't remember "current"
<nb-ben> you wanna type: "xrandr --newmode "bla bla" number number nu,mber ..... "
<nb-ben> anything after Modeline
<paulsomebody> skegeek: I have just happily dealt with the similar problem, let me share a link. :)
<zxiest> my mouse works... touchpad doens't
<paulsomebody> skegeek: Assuming, that you want to add an undetected resolution, you can find the complete instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<nb-ben> I have not been using Ubuntu for years now, just installed it again
<nb-ben> I can't recall a lot of specifics
<abstrakt> hrm, so skype only comes in i386 flavor?
<abstrakt> no 64bit skype?
<Guest39223> http://pastebin.com/NM0fLa30
<scott__> i can't seem to use my usb flash drive. the computer sees it. but when i click it i get the message: Can not mount 16gb file system, not authorized.
<paulsomebody> scott__: Solution from the thread I gave you link to did not work?
<scott__> paulsomebody: sorry bout bailin' out on ya earlier. something came up. let me see if i can get that page back up
 * butti_ has contact one moderator of askubuntu.com. maybe he knows how to register 
<abstrakt> so I see a skype for Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<skegeek> I do the xrandr command and the damn thing prints out it's usage/help info.
<nb-ben> skegeek,
<nb-ben> show me your cvt output
<skegeek> "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<nb-ben> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<nb-ben> type that
<mintux> this error drive me crazy what shall I do ? http://codepad.org/pDEfX2tK   apt-get update I got 401  Authorization Required
<nb-ben> looks similar to spacey's problem
<mintux> what's that ?
<urlin2u> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<skegeek> The command worked, but I still go to the resolution is display settings.
<paulsomebody> skegeek: What are you trying to accomplish, anyway? Add a resolution that is not automatically detected?
<skegeek> Yes.
<annalaura> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> and now !list?
<annalaura> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paulsomebody> skegeek: Is your driver Nvidia?
<nb-ben> skegeek, xrandr --add default "1280x1024_60.00"
<MonkeyDust> yes! what have i won!?
<MonkeyDust> listalians
<nb-ben> skegeek, after this command it should show in the display settings window
<urlin2u> !tab | MonkeyDust skegeek mintux nb-ben abstrakt
<ubottu> MonkeyDust skegeek mintux nb-ben abstrakt: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<skegeek> xrandr printed it's usage info again
<nb-ben> thank you urlin2u
<nb-ben> hmm
<urlin2u> nb-ben, no problem some times people don't know. :D
<MonkeyDust> urlin2u  what's that for?
<is_derek> Hi, can anyone answer a question about the Unity interface?
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, we like it id=f you address the person your talking to. :D
<nb-ben> skegeek: try xrandr -s "1280x1024_60.00"
<urlin2u> if*
<nb-ben> this might break your resolution though, skegeek
<Xaifas> urlin2u, that is wrong. Tab doesn't do anything in IRC, but it may autocomplete nicknames in certain irc clients: irc != irc client
<MonkeyDust> urlin2u  i know that, why do you say that to me?
<pist0l-fish> i usually use arch and am used to getting new versions of packages. is there a repo i can subscribe to to get new things on ubuntu?
<pist0l-fish> everything is so old on the repos
<zxiest> I have my touchpad enabled... Device 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad': Device Enabled (132):	1.. But it doesn't seem to be working on my ubuntu 11
<skegeek> still usage
<malac0da13>  I need some help...I installed 10.04 alongside 11.10 and windows 7 and I cant get grub to recognize my windows os now
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, I was seeing a lot of no nics you had one post I didn't do a statitical look if it was the only one.
<paulsomebody> skegeek: If your driver is Nvidia, you simply can use it's utility, called «Nvidia X Server Settings» to change the resolution and write the changes to the configuration files.
<urlin2u> Xaifas, I was hoping we could get the nics up of whio was being addressed.
<urlin2u> who*
<nb-ben> skegeek, try xrandr -q
<nb-ben> paste output to a pastebin
<haltemien> Any Wubi experts online? :)
<escott> pist0l-fish, not really. you might try running vanilla debian
<abstrakt> !ask | haltemien
<ubottu> haltemien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paulsomebody> haltemien: I don't think so, but what is your issue?
<pist0l-fish> escott: not running ubuntu by choice, wouldn't run debian by choice either :D oh well
<haltemien> I'm having trouble installing it. Everytime i try to boot and finish the installation, it says that the install file is missing, and asks me to do a chkdisk /r in windows
<urlin2u> haltemien, I'm familiar with wubi somewhat ask your questions.
<lemur> hi, i dont have a GUI in ubuntu
<paulsomebody> haltemien: Well, have you done it?
<haltemien> Ofc :P
<urlin2u> haltemien, have you run a chkdsk?
<lemur> boot goes fine, and when booting in text mode, last line says initctl failed
<Gentoo64> lemur, thats not much use then is it
<paulsomebody> pist0l-fish: Ubuntu is not a rolling release distribution.
<haltemien> Yeah, ive done it. But i still get the same error
<paulsomebody> pist0l-fish: You can try adding some PPA repositories, but that is not going to rectify differences in the developers' philosophies, so I personally think you are better switching back to Arch. :)
<urlin2u> haltemien, are you putting the wubi in a partition other then C?
<lemur> Gentoo64: i have no acces to the login screen, just to the terminal when booting in recovery mode
<pist0l-fish> paulsomebody: yeah i agree :( i just have no other choice at the moment
<haltemien> urlin2u: No. Ive placed the install iso and the wubi in the same folder. Should I create a new partison and try from there?
<urlin2u> haltemien, no really it complicates things. What chkdsk did you run /f or /r
<haltemien> urlin2u: /r
<urlin2u> haltemien, have you defragged as well and how full is the hard drive?
<rooth> Evning folks, I have an issue with (r)syslog(d) where it doesn't log anything. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure --force rsyslogd and too look into the conf-files without finding anything suspect. What would you guys do to take the next step in the troubleshooting? I thought of purging the ...
<rooth> ... packet without the dependencies, or to install a different syslog, or to delete /etc/syslog-files
<haltemien> urlin2u: Havent done defrag. Got 932gb used space on the raid0 drives
<escott> haltemien, not sure if raid0 wubi is bootable
<haltemien> urlin2u: UNUSED, not used :)
<urlin2u> haltemien, I'm not really familiar with raid so thats about it for me.
<rooth> $ ll /var/log/syslog*
<rooth> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm      0 2011-06-09 06:47 /var/log/syslog
<schnuffle> rooth: checked that the daemon is running
<escott> haltemien, you have almost 1TB of free space, so you probably have a decent processor just use virtualbox
<rooth> $ ps aux | grep -i syslog
<rooth> root      4855  0.0  0.3  56240  1280 ?        Sl   18:33   0:00 rsyslogd -c5
<haltemien> urlin2u: So you suggest to deraid the discs? I would need to format my harddrives for tht?
<urlin2u> haltemien, no but escott has a good suggestion.
<rooth> schnuffle: tried to restart it, rebooted, start the daemon with just sudo rsyslogd -c5
<lemur> how can i manually start the login screen from a tty¿
<rooth> schnuffle: nothing seems to "bite".
<haltemien> escott: I cant. I need ubuntu for a program, i can use to unbrick my phone, and it doesnt work in virtualbox apperently /
<Gentoo64> haltemien, can you not do it from windows?
<escott> haltemien, then boot a liveusb and run the program there
<Acorn> Where would be a good place to put a bash script?
<escott> Acorn, ~/bin
<Acorn> escott: rather than /usr/local/bin?
<haltemien> Cant do it in windows apperently, and i cant get a internet connection on liveusb
<rooth> Acorn: who's going to use it?
<haltemien> BUT
<escott> Acorn, depends on who is going to be using it.
<Acorn> rooth: me
<haltemien> IBut what is a standard linux box?
<Acorn> escott, rooth: this is a single user machine
<rooth> Acorn: ~/bin then, /usr/local/bin <-- system wide usage.
<rooth> Acorn: i.e. if you want more people than yourself to use it.
<rooth> Acorn: But it really doesn't matter, more political.
<rooth> Acorn: I'd put it in ~/bin and add that to your path.
<schnuffle> rooth: did you check /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf? For syslog file the entry should be: *.*;auth,authpriv.none          -/var/log/syslog
<haltemien> Escott: Do you know what a "standard linux box" is? Is it an emulator?
<Acorn> rooth: thanks for the advice, I'm slowly getting a little more familiar with what the different directories are for
<Gaming4JC> Hey guys, quick and basic quesiton... how do I access grub boot menu? I thought it was Esc. Doesn't seem to be working :P
<escott> rooks, Acorn you dont need to add ~/bin to your path it is included in .bashrc
<rooth> Acorn: Makes it easier to backup /home and move it to another machine or something.
<paulsomebody> Gaming4JC: What are you trying to do?
<Gaming4JC> paulsomebody: access grub and reset the password on my old linux box. :P
<schnuffle> rooth: the -c5 option comes from /etc/default/rsyslog
<rooth> schnuffle: auth,authpriv.*                 /var/log/auth.log
<rooth> *.*;auth,authpriv.none          -/var/log/syslog
<paulsomebody> Gaming4JC: Is it a password at the GRUB, or in the system, e.g. the on you enter at login?
<urlin2u> Gaming4JC, try shift
<rooth> auth.log and kernel.log is also empty.
<SlowBait> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<Gaming4JC> paulsomebody: just system
<Gaming4JC> paulsomebody: meaning not at grub menu
<paulsomebody> Gaming4JC: Uhmm, I am not sure the GRUB have anything to do with it.
<rooth> $ ll /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log /var/log/auth.log
<rooth> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 0 2011-06-09 06:47 /var/log/auth.log
<rooth> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 0 2011-06-09 06:47 /var/log/kern.log
<rooth> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 0 2011-06-09 06:47 /var/log/syslog
<Acorn> escott: I don't see that in my .bashrc
<FloodBot1> rooth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulsomebody> rooth: Please use pastebin.
<rooth> sry.
<Gaming4JC> paulsomebody: it does since I can go from grub, to recovery mode, to modifying the root password. :)
<escott> Acorn, sorry .profile
<Gaming4JC> urlin2u: thanks I'll try that
<paulsomebody> Gaming4JC: I have never done that, sorry. :)
<milamber> Gaming4JC: it's right shift
<schnuffle> rooth: have tried to stop rsyslogd; delete syslog file and restart?
<skegeek> sysinfo says I have Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller. I can't find any mention of Nvidia, ATI, etc.
<Gentoo64> skegeek, what arer you trying to do
<Acorn> escott: shouldn't I see it when I echo my $PATH?
<rooth> schnuffle: ls: cannot access /var/log/syslog: No such file or directory
<paulsomebody> skegeek: It means that you have an integrated video card.
<paulsomebody> skegeek: You will have to use xrandr, then.
<rooth> schnuffle: After I removed and restarted (sudo service rsyslog stop , and then start)
<wip> REALLY? apparently the ubuntu people decided to ban all applications from using the taskbar for some silly reason, however they decided that some applications like skype must be able to use it still so they created a 'white list' for these applications which says that they may use task bar
<Gaming4JC> milamber: yes your right, thanks mate :D
<escott> Acorn, if you look at your .profile you will see that it is only added if the directory exists. so you need to create the directory and then open a new login terminal
<paulsomebody> skegeek: I think I have already given you the link to the page with instructions, no? This one. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<paulsomebody> wip: Yes, something like that. It is about backwards compatibility.
<Acorn> escott: ah, cheers
<milamber> Gaming4JC: np
<paulsomebody> wip: There is way to integrate Skype though.
<schnuffle> rooth: what tells you lsof | grep rsyslogd
<schnuffle> rooth: and how are permissions of /var/log
<skegeek> Oh, I know it means my graphics card is integrated into the MB - I was just trying to tell you for sure what I have and that I cannot be sure if it's Nvidia or what. I'm checking with official specifications on my account with Toshiba.
<milamber> wip: what do you mean when you say "using" the taskbar?
<wip> paulsomebody: well i am not an hater... but!!!! my voice recognition application cannot work in unity because i cannot see my icon in the taskbar
<Acorn> escott, rooth: what's the standard practice if you need to install a system-wide program manually then? Would you put the program directory into /usr/local/bin and add that folder to your path?
<paulsomebody> wip: It is relatively easy to do.
<paulsomebody> wip: Give me a sec.
<escott> Acorn, /usr/local/bin and it is already in the path
<Acorn> escott, rooth: /usr/local/bin only seem to contain individual files at the moment, so I feel I may be doing something odd
<wip> milamber: icon in taskbar like before...
<milamber> wip: and also, what is the question?
<Acorn> escott: but the path doesn't look recursively does it?
<prodigel> hi there. Recently I've started having some issues when trying to play movies - no matter the player, system freezes for a while and logs out (kubuntu user here). When reading syslog I noticed some nasty lines telling this: [drm:i915_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_wait_request returns -11 (awaiting 10249 at 10236, next 10250) // [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung. I started a few days ago.
<escott> Acorn, /usr/local should mirror the layout of a /
<escott> Acorn, rather /usr
<abu-bakr> Hey folkts
<wip> milamber: in ubuntu /unity many application doesn't show in the taskbar
<prodigel> Is this a known issue?
<wip> prodigel: people complain a lot about it yes
<abu-bakr> anyone know how to install a RAID5 using Ubuntu .. Successfully?
<paulsomebody> wip: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<wip> prodigel: ubuntu decide that only few application can access the taskbar
<escott> abu-bakr, best to have a non-raid /boot partition
<paulsomebody> wip: It is not a feature, it is a bug.
<wip> prodigel: i think it's a stupid move
<schnuffle> abu-bakr: softwrae raid5, yes
<wip> paulsomebody: are you sure, then why the "whitelist"
<paulsomebody> wip: You misunderstand the usual terminology.
<urlin2u> wip, quit complaining and look at post 2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861843
<abu-bakr> escott: i've heard that from someone else but I want the powers of Raid 5 on my OS and boot partition
<schnuffle> abu-bakr: as escott told you /boot should be non raid or Raid1
<abu-bakr> so whats the problem with it?
<wip> paulsomebody: http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelist-utility-script-to-allow-apps.html
<abu-bakr> I can't even get it to work at the moment
<abu-bakr> spent 20 hours on it so far!
<Acorn> escott: hmm, I don't see any directories in /usr/bin either
<paulsomebody> wip: Thing at the left is the taskbar, things are the upper right are indicators.
<paulsomebody> wip: They serve different purposes.
<Acorn> escott: should I be putting the program directory somewhere else and symlinking to it in /usr/local/bin?
<rooth> schnuffle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773691/
<escott> Acorn, no /usr/ has stuff like bin lib share src and /usr/local should also have bin lib share src etc
<abu-bakr> so in other words.. ubuntu software raid is no good
<wip> paulsomebody: right sorry
<paulsomebody> wip: You can read about Shuttleworth's design philosophy at his blog, if you are interested.
<abu-bakr> i need a hardware card ?
<abu-bakr> brb
<escott> Acorn, if you have a big monolithic application like mathematica usually fits better in /opt
<wip> paulsomebody: so when releasing my application to ubuntu people, i have to ask them: whitelist my app to see the icon in the taskbar???
<paulsomebody> wip: No, you should not.
<escott> abu-bakr, why would you think that?
<paulsomebody> wip: Icons in the taskbar are the indicators.
<prodigel> wip, is the taskbar discussion related to my issue? I'm a bit confused...
<schnuffle> rooth: how about checking /var/log/messages. And to make sure your config is correct, can you paste both files in /etc/rsyslog.d?
<wip> paulsomebody: then i can whitelist my app automagically?
<Acorn> escott: so if it's not monolithic, just stick the directory in /usr/local/bin? and would one then add it to path or put a symlink in the root of /usr/local/bin to /usr/local/bin/myapp/somescript ?
<paulsomebody> prodigel: I do not think so.
<wip> paulsomebody: cause now my application doesn't show in the indicator, but it's working well in ubuntu < 11.10
<escott> Acorn, so if this is a normal program ./configure make make install just set the prefix to /usr/local
<paulsomebody> wip: What is your application at the first place, and why does it need an indicator?
<paulsomebody> wip: Or you are talking about it not showing up in the TASKBAR? If this is the case, then this is completely unrelated to the indicators are is simply a bug.
<wip> it's a voice recognition application, the indicator is to show when you speak, if the word was recognized, quickly pause it, etc...
<Acorn> escott: the program doesn't have any form of installation, hence the uncertainty about where I should put it
<wip> paulsomebody: not i am talking about the icon in the indicator
<escott> Acorn, what is the program
<Acorn> escott: sublime text 2
<paulsomebody> wip: I think you are supposed to make use of the new Indicators system.
<escott> Acorn, never heard of this
<paulsomebody> wip: Which does not need any whitelisting.
<wip> paulsomebody: i am using wxwidgets...
<Acorn> escott: a very nice text editor
<abu-bakr> escott: well if ubuntu softraid is no good for running OS parts then its no good for me
<paulsomebody> wip: I am afraid I do not have enough experience with this to explain.
<Acorn> escott: http://www.sublimetext.com/
<escott> abu-bakr, all we said was you need a non-raid /boot partition
<wip> paulsomebody: so it means that now i need to add an exception to my application for unity... bad decision
<schnuffle> abu-bakr: There's nearly no sytem that can use RAID5 boot partitions
<rooth> schnuffle: .... well.. ehm.. ... how about checking /var/log/messages....      sudo logger -p local0.alert 'schnuffel is much smarter than me' ; sudo grep schnuffel /var/log/messages
<abu-bakr> I only have a small amount of critical data.. might aswell use ubuntu one for resiliency.. and if the boot part wont be raid5 then there is no speed advantage either
<paulsomebody> wip: You are not supposed to.
<rooth> schnuffle: 2011-12-17T21:01:24.107311+01:00 mrquick rooth: schnuffel is much smarter than me
<paulsomebody> wip: You should make use of the new indicators system.
<paulsomebody> wip: That does not need any whitelisting.
<rooth> schnuffle: Sorry about that and thank you for helping a newbie like myself...
<itaylor57> Acorn, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/sublime-text-2-ubuntu-ppa.html
<Acorn> escott: but yeah, it's just a directory with a binary in the root and other library files
<rooth> schnuffle: Thought I looked there but apparently not.
<schnuffle> rooth: no problem
<wip> paulsomebody: but i want my application to work (and more important to me) in linux mint that doesn't use a "special" indicator thing
<urlin2u> wip, sometimes you have to adapt to new things you can do it. :D
<scott__> paulsomebody: when i type in sudo users-admin the window pops up but stays grayed out and wont let me do anything
<escott> Acorn, so the binary should go in the bin folder and the libraries it links to in lib, but if it was built monolithically you might find that putting it in opt makes more sense
<Acorn> itaylor57: amazing!! thank you!
<ManDay> Has anyone ever used Casper with something else than the GNOME/Unity desktop?!
<paulsomebody> wip: Then, I am afraid you will have to either maintain two separate indicator system, or ask Ubuntu users to whitelist it. Sorry.
<Acorn> itaylor57: all that fiddling with desktop files was unnecessary :)
<wip> urlin2u: the thing is, i am using a framework called wxwidgets - i think they gave up on unity (and i do understand why)
<wip> paulsomebody: thanks for all the help
<itaylor57> Acorn, np
<pzaul> I'm looking to change my display driver in 11.10. the guides I'm finding refer to xorg.conf but it doesnt appear that I have one. could someone point me in the right direction please?
<paulsomebody> wip: Sure.
<dvdubuntu> Hi everybody, I am becoming mad to find a way to play bluray discs on ubuntu, I am new in ubuntu and I don't want dual boot windows again, could help?
<abu-bakr> escott schnuffle: thanks. So do I have to have the entire OS structure in the boot part or just grub?
<paulsomebody> scott__: Can you give me a link to that thread again
<schnuffle> abu-bakr: just /boot with grub initrd an the kernel
<paulsomebody> scott__: I am afraid I cannot find it again myself.
<escott> abu-bakr, a boot partition contains the kernel, initrd and grub modules and configuration
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: There is a way.
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/bluray-playback-on-ubuntu/
<scott__> paulsomebody: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1336847&page=2
<schnuffle> abu-bakr: it's important that the Raid modules are part of the initrd
<wip> i will maybe try to "hack" the whitelist automagically using this script for unity people... http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelist-utility-script-to-allow-apps.html if it's not working, then i will list my voice recognition application as not working for unity
<abu-bakr> schnuffle: thanks... since I am not good at code (im a GUI person) what is the simplest way for me to do this?
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: I don't know if it will work for you, though.
<escott> scott__, don't sudo gui programs. users-admin will call out to policykit to get the privileges. but if you need to use sudo for guis use gksudo
<paulsomebody> scott__: Yes, he is right.
<abu-bakr> I have been trying to copy my old install over to 3 new raided disks and have tried installing grub to seperate non raid parts
<scott__> escott: so it read gksudo users-admin then?
<urlin2u> wip, have you been to #wxwidgets
<escott> scott__, try it without sudo first, and if that doesnt work use gksudo
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: Also, see community documentation. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<wip> urlin2u: of couse, always there
<scott__> escott trying now
<dvdubuntu> ok paulsomebody, but makemkv I have tried to let him start under wine, noway for me :(((
<schnuffle> abu-bakr: when you install the system jsut don't use the whole partition as Raid device, leave 100-500MB free to create a additional /boot partition. I think it can all be done with the graphic install
<wip> urlin2u: they say that " apparently the ubuntu people decided to ban all applications from using the taskbar for some silly reason, however they decided that some applications like skype must be able to use it still so they created a 'white list' for these applications which says that they may use task bar "
<escott> scott__, were you having trouble with a usb device yesterday?
<wip> taskbar = indicator
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: I am sorry, but I have no personal experience with the issue.
<OverphoneDL1> So, I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, and now when I log into the unity desktop I have a dark purple screen with a mouse cursor that I can move around, but it otherwise does nothing...
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: So, I can only point to the docs.
<scott__> escott yes, thatz me. still same issue. i'm getting desperate. i may have to reformat
<schnuffle> abu-bakr: For extra security you can later on copy the /boot partition to all the raid disks. If one fails you can still boot from another disk
<wip> urlin2u: and adding: I try to know as little about unity as possible as the way they are messing devs around makes my blood boil and fortunately I'm not in a position where I have to support it
<urlin2u> wip, unity is one of many desktops, you can install the fallback I believe as well.
<dvdubuntu> right this is ubuntu england or ubuntu usa? may be I try over there
<escott> scott__, there is something screwy about your policykit install
<wip> urlin2u: i cannot ask the people that download my application to switch the desktop...
<escott> scott__, you might try reinstalling policykit-1 or installing the old version
<abu-bakr> schnuffle: thank you for your instructions so far.. I think i will do this..
<abu-bakr> however my current attempts at trying to 'clone' an old partition over to the new raid array looks to have failed..
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: Alternatively, you can post at askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org and ask for help there.
<urlin2u> wip, knowing as little about unity eh....hows that working really. :D
<wip> wip: in my opinion unity was a big mistake
<OverphoneDL1> How can I log out of the unity dertp when it is like this?  Ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing of course.
<wip> me to me
<dvdubuntu> ok paul but where are we now?
<OverphoneDL1> When*
<paulsomebody> wip: Maybe you can add an fallback indicator?
<wip> paulsomebody: that would be great!
<paulsomebody> wip: All and all, I think you should go to the #ubuntu-developers and ask about it there.
<wip> paulsomebody: will try to change my attitude before going there :)
<paulsomebody> wip: I am not a developer, or an IT-specialist, so I am afraid I would not be able to help with that.
<urlin2u> wip, really I had not noticed that, this is a support channel not complaints about unity, which is interspersed with your every post, good bye
<scott__> escott: i'll try that if this wont work. i'm on this trail now: sudo users-admin, go to Properties > User Privileges and check "Mount user-space filesystems (FUSE)". Log out, log in, try connecting the drive again; it ought to work.
<escott> scott__, if the only manifestation of the issue is with usb mounting you can do it manually
<paulsomebody> wip: It is okay, many people are upset with Unity.
<abu-bakr> schnuffle: is it possible as a last ditch attempt to recreate the raid array, copy the old partition over and then try and do a fresh install/repair over that to see if it will work... (so far I have been trying 'boot repair' to rebuild grub, it is supposed to work well with raid but it hasn't managed to boot the old OS so far
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: What do you mean?
<escott> scott__, thing is vfat is not a fuse
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: We are on IRC.
<abu-bakr> paulsomebody: tell me about it.. I reverted back to 11:04 months ago on the standard desktop for all my work machines...
<dvdubuntu> Yes Irc is England or America, sorry for my low knowledge in this matter
<abu-bakr> for work machines.. not really in the adventuring mood!!
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: Hmm. Just IRC for all English speakers, as far as I am aware.
<escott> abu-bakr, copying from non-raid to raid is a bit of a pain, because you have to update all the uuids and that get confusing with mdadm uuids and partition uuids
<dvdubuntu> plugin for xbmx can solve my problem, do u have it?
<yeats> dvdubuntu: the channel includes English speakers from all over the world
<abu-bakr> escott: aaaah I C, so that's prob why its never worked then?
<escott> abu-bakr, better options are to convert in place the fs to raid level (probably not possible with a raid5 but ive dont it to raid1)
<dvdubuntu> ah ok
<scott__> escott: this may or may not be related to the issue....i was trying to get rid of unity, and following various tips online to do so. it seemed to work until i turned of machine for the night. when i came back the next day, i couldn't log in. i had the ubuntu splash screen and it just hung up. so i googled that problem, and found ctrl+alt+F1 to log in, followed with startx command.
<abu-bakr> more than a bit of pain btw!!
<escott> !clone | abu-bakr or just clone
<ubottu> abu-bakr or just clone: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<paulsomebody> abu-bakr: I have no experience with RAID arrays, if that is what you are asking about, sorry.
<abu-bakr> I have spent around 20 hours stabbing in the dark!
<abu-bakr> was up til 6am last night and I hardly ever do that!
<escott> scott__, and you are still having to startx to get to the gui?
<aj00200> Is there a striped down version of Ubuntu which I can run off a flash drive?
<makara> The SAVE button is greyed out on editing wired connection settings?
<abu-bakr> paulsomebody: sorry was just commenting on your 'unity' conversation :P
<scott__> escott: ever since then, i've had the issue with the usb. Yes i still must startx
<escott> scott__, i wish you had said that last night. reinstall unity and just don't use it. unless you are short on disk space who cares
<paulsomebody> abu-bakr: I personally happen to like it.
<makara> i need to set the IP and DNS manually
<dvdubuntu> plugin for xbmc to read bluray disks
<paulsomebody> abu-bakr: But still, they have not yet smoothed all the rough edges.
<OverphoneDL1> Where is the unity log stored?
<abu-bakr> aj00200: yes... I have been loving the flash usb thingmajig.. warning, its addictive.. its like an entire computer you can take with you wherever you go!
<SinnerNyx> I have an SSH server. Now normally, I open my application and connect to it. it asks for a username, sends me the welcome message, and then my client asks for the password to my client key file. A few days ago, I noticed that now it asks for the password, and then waits about 15-20 seconds, and then send the welcome message, and everything after that is normal. Any ideas where this 15-20 seconds
<SinnerNyx> is coming from?
<scott__> escott: i actually just tried that via terminal "sudo apt-get install unity. and restarted my puter...to no avail
<lunitunez> makara open a CLI window and "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.105 netmask 255.255.255.0" ? the ips must match what your router issues via DHCP and must be an IP not in use
<paulsomebody> abu-bakr: I personally think that if you have a network of machines, LTS might be more viable option.
<yeats> SinnerNyx: do 'ssh -v' (or -vv or -vvv) to see the debug messages
<paulsomebody> abu-bakr: Next LTS would be Precise, so by the time, perhaps they will polish the Unity. :)
<aj00200> abu-bakr: Well, I move the Ubuntu LiveCD to my flash drive but I was wondering if there was one that was built more for usage on a USB drive rateher than installing from a USB drive.
<SinnerNyx> yeats, I just tried all three and it just gives me the usage for ssh command..
<yeats> !liveusb | aj00200
<ubottu> aj00200: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<makara> lunitunez: the save button is greyed. I can change the settings but not save them
<escott> scott__, you may have to reinstall
<yeats> SinnerNyx: 'ssh -v username@host'
<pzaul> I'm looking to change my display driver in 11.10. the guides I'm finding refer to xorg.conf but it doesnt appear that I have one. could someone point me in the right direction please?
<lunitunez> sure makara, so skip configuring it from the GUI and open a command prompt
<aj00200> thanks, yeats
<ManDay> What is the UBUNTU equivalent to /etc/inittab ?
<dvdubuntu> paulsomebody, googling I found that on XBMC there is a special plugin to watch blu rays, do u know where may I get?
<scott__> escott: i'm not opposed to re-installing ubuntu, except the files i need to transfer to my flash drive will be lost. unless you know of a way to save them. i have ubuntu 11.04 on a flash drive. I tried sticking it in and putting the flash drive first in Bios, then just let it boot with out install. but i couldn't see the files i needed. But when i stuck in a flash drive it behaved normally
<schnuffle> pzaul: new server create the config on the Fly. YOu can create one By typing Xorr :2 -config
<yeats> !inittab | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: I can only offer you to google it, or perhaps do it myself. :)
<abu-bakr> aj00200: i think its called a persistent live usb.. and thats what is addictive.. its a fully operational OS.. saves all your settings etc.. :D
<paulsomebody> dvdubuntu: Here, the very first result. :) http://lifehacker.com/5621471/how-to-enable-blu+ray-playback-in-xbmc
<pzaul> Thanks, I'll give it a shot
<makara> lunitunez: ok, done. now how to turn it on?
<scott__> escott: is there a way to re-install over this install without losing files? like windows does
<dvdubuntu> right thanks
<SinnerNyx> yeats "ssh: could not resolve hostname 10.0.2.15:899: Name or service not known
<schnuffle> pzaul: new server create the config on the Fly. YOu can create one By typing Xorg :2 -configure
<abu-bakr> escott: thanks for the help so far.. you've given me a few options..
<abu-bakr> How about creating a fresh raid5 array (3 new disks and 1 existing with the existing OS on it), waiting for it to replicate and then pulling the old 4th disk?
<ManDay> yeats: Thanks, I know that ubuntu uses UPStart - I was looking for an answer to my question though
<ManDay> I don't want to gain a deeper understanding up upstart. I just need a place to specify a command (autologin as user and startx) somewhere
<yeats> SinnerNyx: try 'ssh -v -p899 user@10.0.2.15'
<abu-bakr> escott: wait dont answer that.. I have to go... will be back in a short while
<aj00200> thanks, abu-bakr
<abu-bakr> sorry
<escott> scott__, so for the time being you should be able to "sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdb1 /media/usb" where I am assuming you are uid/gid 1000
<paulsomebody> ManDay: Does installer not offer an option to do it?
<escott> abu-bakr, that should work fine, but do familiarize yourself with working with degraded arrays. they do not mount by default
<lunitunez> type ifconfig and see if the numbers are updated now
<skegeek> On that config resolution page it says --newmode S-video, however I'm not using S-video connection, should it actually be -S ?
<scott__> escott: mount: mount point /media/usb does not exist
<OvermindDL1> So, when I upgraded to 11.10, when I log into the Unity desktop, is the screen just purple with the mouse I can move, and nothing else, never does anything else?
<escott> scott__, sudo mkdir /media/usb
<scott__> escott: thatz what came back from "sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdb1 /media/usb"
<paul424> Is there smth like emulator linux ? I wanna to put old computer next to TV and use it as console, best would be if it had pad only interface :D ?
<scott__> escott: we have some progress! now it appears mounted. going to attempt to move a file to it now
<scott__> escott: i could just kiss you! ha ha ha....in the most masculine and brotherly fashion of course
<escott> scott__, the rest of your polkitd is messed up though. you still want to reinstall because none of your gui admin tools will work
<Guest25157> hello, i have an issue with smb and windows. samba file server is invisible from windows side. but becomes visible when i access the windows computer share from linux box how can i make my linux box visible without each reboot access to windows computer
<scott__> escott: so, just sudo apt-get install policykit?
<escott> scott__, i dont know. most likely related to whatever you removed when you tried to uninstall unity
<ManDay> paulsomebody: what?
<ManDay> paulsomebody: What installer?
<skegeek> That's not cool! I added the resolution to settings options, but after switching to it the screen was too wide and I couldn't see left panel or left of top panel. Doesn't make sense because I've used the resolution plenty with both a previous installation as well as with Windows.
<escott> Guest25157, ive noticed that windows doesnt like to look across domaingroups but linux doesnt care so make sure that your domaingroups are correct
<paulsomebody> ManDay: The Ubuntu system installer, of course.
<ManDay> I didn't use that
<ManDay> I want it real simple, just autologin the user.
<yeats> ManDay: you can choose that option from the "User Accounts" dialog
<yeats> ManDay: no need for manual scripting
<Mjoo> When I turn fullscreen on a youtube clip, the video does not stretch up for all the pixels in my screen, instead; it gets narrowed down by black/white borders. Is there any fix for this? (I always get black borders unless the quality is 1080p, my native and current resolution is 1920x1080)
<mattgyver> how can I quickly determine if my machine is using USB 1.0 or USB 2.0 ports?
<ManDay> yeats: I have no such dialog. As I said, I want to script that real simple
<yeats> ManDay: what release are you running?
<escott> mattgyver, lsusb?
<mattgyver> escott, I was looking at that I just didnt really see anything that said 1.0 or 2.0 but ill check again in verbose mode
<paulsomebody> Question, everyone. Does Ubuntu by default make an account administrative?
<Blue1> mattgyver: what he said:  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<annonymous> hello, i have an issue with smb and windows. samba file server is invisible from windows side. but becomes visible when i access the windows computer share from linux box how can i make my linux box visible without each reboot access to windows computer
<escott> mattgyver, mine says Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ManDay> yeats: oneiric. I guess I can mondify /etc/init/tty1 for my purpose
<ManDay> It should be what I was looking for, that is, the equivalent to inittab
<mattgyver> escott, Blue1, oh okay I actually had some 2.0 hubs so I was thinking that was what it was referring to, thank you
<paulsomebody> I have just checked, and it appears that my user account is marked 'Administrator' in the User Accounts dialogue.
<yeats> ManDay: in the Unity bar, search 'user' and the User Accounts program will open - then unlock it with your password and select Automatic Login "On"
<paulsomebody> yeats: Of course, it is not root, but why 'Administrator' over 'Standard'?
<ManDay> yeats: I dont have unity or anything like this
<yeats> ManDay: okay - I'll leave you to it then - good luck
<ManDay> thanks
<escott> mattgyver, thats the "software" hub, but presumably it means that it is attached to a 2.0 hub
<yeats> paulsomebody: eh?
<mattgyver> escott, okay thank you
<paulsomebody> yeats: In the User Accounts dialogue my user account is marked as 'Administrator'. Is it sane/
<paulsomebody> yeats: To make user an administrator by default?
<escott> paulsomebody, administrators can sudo and install software
<skegeek> I just noticed, LCD has 1280x800 (16:10) while external LCD has 1280x1024 (5:4). Should the external ratio look so different from built-in?
<paulsomebody> escott: Ohh, ok. So it is not wise to make it a 'Standard' account then?
<escott> paulsomebody, the first non-root user is always an administrator subsequent users need not be
<yeats> paulsomebody: depends on your setup, I guess.  I would think that the user who installed the OS would want to be able to install and configure software :-/
<paulsomebody> escott: Could be, could be. :)
<paulsomebody> escott: Thanks.
<wayne87ae> #Debian
<paulsomebody> yeats: Yeah, thanks. I understand now.
<pzaul> is there a way to list the current Xorg.conf that was rendered on the fly or somehow display my video driver thats being used
<emcav> skegeek: well is that the native resolution of your external monitor?
<n4dsp> Hello
<paulsomebody> !ask | n4dsp
<ubottu> n4dsp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<King_Ozzy> hello, n4dsp
<skegeek> I believe it defaults to 1024x768, but I know for a fact it's capable of 1280x1024
<n4dsp> do i do that?
<coolstar> Is there a way that I can get OpenShot on Ubuntu to use my ATI GPU instead of my CPU?
<paulsomebody> skegeek: Have you used xrandr?
<skegeek> Yes. I got 1280x1024 added, but for some reason the desktop was wider than the screen.
<paulsomebody> skegeek: I don't think I understand you.
<paulsomebody> skegeek: You was able to scroll 'the desktop itself'?
<coolstar> Can I get openshot to use my GPU instead of my CPU for processing blender titles?
<n4dsp> I installed Thunderbird after having problems with evolution and now I want to uninstall Evolution totally and permanetly. I also want the top right menu bar that has the mail icon and all to disappear. How do i do that?
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: First, uninstall Evolution via Software Center.
<n4dsp> ok
<n4dsp> now?
<skegeek> The desktop changed to 1280x1024, however, the left panel wasn't visible at all and I could only see the right-side applets of the top panel.
<escott> pzaul, it does not generate a conf. you can use tools like xrandr and look at the Xorg.0.log
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Then logout/login back and if icon is still there we will do something terrible to it. ;)
<n4dsp> haha, ok
<skegeek> I didn't seem to be able to scroll the desktop, unless I was doing it wrong.
<zpb0103> ive got an orange overlay covering my desktop, i think i might have clicked resize or move on a window
<annonymous> hello, i have an issue with smb and windows. samba file server is invisible from windows side. but becomes visible when i access the windows computer share from linux box how can i make my linux box visible without each reboot access to windows computer
<zpb0103> how do make it go away
<escott> !samba | annonymous
<ubottu> annonymous: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<yeats> annonymous: you might ask in #samba
<skegeek> I tried using mouse-wheel, moving mouse to edge of screen, even tried click-drag..
<coolstar> zpb0103: try logging off and back in
<paulsomebody> skegeek: Then I do not quite understand the issue. Was the image stretched, or disproportionate?
<cheezygirl> hello everyone ! do you know where can i found a french help for ubuntu ?
<escott> !fr | cheezygirl
<ubottu> cheezygirl: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yeats> !fr | cheezygirl
<yeats> heh
<paulsomebody> skegeek: It is okay.
<n4dsp> paul somebody,,uninstalled so now going to reboot ..bb
<skegeek> The display of the left area of the desktop was out of view.
<paulsomebody> skegeek: You should not have been able to do it, unless something is wrong, or you deliberately set up the virtual resolution bigger than than the real.
<paulsomebody> skegeek: Do you know for a fact, that your display can do 1280×1024?
<coolstar> skegeek: do you use a vga cable, or a DVI?
<coolstar> Can anyone tell me how to make openshot use my GPU instead of my CPU?
<n4dsp> ok Paul-somebody
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Yes?
<skegeek> The normal cable type that I've seen for years.
<n4dsp> now how do rid the top right menu of the evolution mail icon at top?
<paulsomebody> coolstar: I think you can try the documentation.
<escott> skegeek, does it have a wider pin that is on one side than the others?
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Does it say 'Evolution'?
<n4dsp> no
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Simply, 'Mail'?
<escott> skegeek, the one on the left of the one on the right http://www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Articles/images/vgadvi.jpg
<skegeek> I don't know...never thought to make a note of that.
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Or, does simply looks like a letter?
<coolstar> escott: that's a dead link, uk
<n4dsp> but clicking on it naturally doesnt bring anything up. Yes says Mail and compost message when the envelope icon is clicked
<n4dsp> letter
<n4dsp> using Thunderbird now
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Select it as a default mail application and it will open it instead.
<escott> coolstar, not for me
<n4dsp> it already is
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: It is the normal behavior for the messaging menu.
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: But you want to kill it nevertheless? Why?
<coolstar> escott: it gives an error 403
<n4dsp> it simply sits there and serves no purpose but if I can get Thunderbird to open if that letter is clicked that would be great
<skegeek> Manual says RGB monitor output, probably doesn't help though.
<Resistance> coolstar:  try refreshing your cache... that link isnt dead nor is it 403ing
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Uhmm. Does it say 'Set Up Mail…"?
<pzaul> Sorry my screen went ape crap on me. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/screenshotat20111217134.png/ . I'm not sure whats cuasing that, but its happened a few times now. Anyone know a way to resolve that without logging out/in everytime?
<n4dsp> no
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Okay.
<n4dsp> guess its no big deal but thought I could put it to use
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Take a look at this manual, it is pretty straightforward. http://lifehacker.com/5703681/remove-unwanted-entries-from-ubuntus-messaging-menu
<n4dsp> thanks
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: And if it still does not launch Thunderbird, try this. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/messaging-menu-integration/
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: For your interest, these links can be found by simply googling. :)
<n4dsp> ha
<n4dsp> rtfm
<kodoku> anyone know a good driver for a broadcom bcm4313 that supports packet injection?
<n4dsp> thanks again
<escott> pzaul, the overlay is the resize overlay. you are close to the edge of the screen so it is indicating it will resize to full size. does it not go away
<n4dsp> by the way for your info I am using 11.04
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: And chances of someone doing your googling for you on any support channel are lower than average, so you might want to try it out yourself. :)
<paulsomebody> n4dsp: Yes, the second link it is then.
<skegeek> The label for the monitor's port says D-Sub, does that tell you anything?
<OerHeks> kodoku packet injection ? sounds like hacking to me
<n4dsp> thanks
<Tech-1>  
<kodoku> OerHeks: I like to test my network and do pentesting for myself
<pzaul> when it happens? no, I try just about everything. i have to restart or log out to stop it. i tried all sorts of key combinations without any luck. putting the cursor on the edge, doesnt indicate any additional options or allow me to adjust the dimensions
<Resistance> kodoku:  its borderline illegal topics...
<kodoku> Resistance: is it? i didnt realize. i only do it on my own network against my own computers.
<qmanjr5> My headphones aren't working, but they work on the login screen. Is there a way to fix this?
<kodoku> I dont believe in breaking the law and am well aware of what i should and should not do.
<Resistance> kodoku:  if it can be potentially illegal, the topic is usually frowned upon here
<pzaul> escott: if you see me exit again, thats why :( any ideas on how to cancel it
<Resistance> !guidelines | kodoku
<ubottu> kodoku: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Resistance> read "Language and Topic"
<Resistance> s/Topic/Subject/
<Resistance> kodoku:  ""Some examples of touchy subjects are war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide.""
<kodoku> Resistance: I am sorry. i will do so. in that case, please ignore my question.
<Resistance> emphasis on "Potentially Illegal Activities"
<Resistance> kodoku:  no problem, just making you aware of the guidelines ;P
<skegeek> escott: I'd have to say the VGA.
<yeats> qmanjr5: you've tried enabling them via sound settings?
<Resistance> ;) *
<kodoku> ill try it right. are there any working drivers for the bcm4313? i have not had good luck today with them for normal use.
<Tech-1> lol
<escott> skegeek, so that could be a problem. vga doesnt always export the monitor dimensions and capabilities, so X has to guess at what a valid modeline is
<yeats> !bcm | kodoku
<ubottu> kodoku: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qmanjr5> yeats, where are the sound settings?
<escott> pzaul, not really. you could look into !ccsm and see if something there might be causing problems
<qmanjr5> yeats, the only ones I can see are in the upper-right corner, and there's nothing there for headphoones
<tomodachi> anyone tried to snapshot a running filesystem, and running it in kvm?
<skegeek> Ahh. Well, I've been using the higher res with this hardware, it's just this Ubuntu install that isn't liking it so far.
<escott> skegeek, if you know a valid modeline you can force it with xrandr
<yeats> qmanjr5: yes - that's where I'm talking about - are these USB headphones or just "standard" ones?
<escott> skegeek, just be careful because you can damage hardware (not so much with lcds as with crts)
<kodoku> it says to use the sta driver, which has alredy proven itself useless on my hardware multiple times.
<skegeek> Would the various numbers change between 1024x768 and 1280x1024?
<StevenC> How do you echo a password into an SSH prompt, I realize this is a security risk, this is the on ly way.
<qmanjr5> yeats, standard ones. They plugin via the headphone port.
<Tech-1> ya, you could take out the horizontal output, or down the flyback
<zpb0103_> escott: cant duplicate it now that I'm trying to address it :e selecting any of the window size features works as normal
<yeats> StevenC: can you not do ssh-copy-id to set up passwordless SSH?
<escott> skegeek, yes, although if it is an lcd a lot of the modeline is irrelevant because there isn't a cathode ray scanning across the screen
<guntbert> StevenC: what is your real need?
<yeats> qmanjr5: ah - then yeah - they wouldn't show up there... :-/
<qmanjr5> yeats, so what can I do?
<StevenC> No, I'm SSHing into a switch with low level SSH that gives little to work with. I'm trying to backup the switch configuration's for many switches automatically
<zpb0103_> Based on the output of the Xorg log, is there a way to know which driver its using for video? http://imageshack.us/f/825/screenshotat20111217134.png/ seems to list more than one being loaded
<yeats> !sound | qmanjr5 - this is hopefully a place to start
<ubottu> qmanjr5 - this is hopefully a place to start: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mkanyicy> StevenC, what do you want to achieve?
<_calum> Hello all. I wish to help test the Precise 12.04 beta release, I'm running it now with a virtual machine. How do I report issues I discover?
<StevenC> mkannicy: I'm trying to backup our switches automatically, however the SSH is not high level enough to do the public/private key automatic authentication
<escott> zpb0103_, yes but you have to read it carefully
<OerHeks> _calum, join #Ubuntu+1 for support 12.04 PP
<skegeek> So, without finding the mode from another config file...I'm rather screwed?
<_calum> thankyou, OerHeks
<qmanjr5> yeats, when I go to preferences, no headphones show up in Ouput or Hardware. :\
<zpb0103_> escott:  in my log it shows it loading intel, then two others then going back and loading the same intel driver
<mkanyicy> !tab| StevenC
<ubottu> StevenC: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<escott> skegeek, if it is an lcd just use one of the modeline generators, but you probably dont need to specify anything but the dimensions and refresh rate
<zpb0103_> escott: is it trying to pick the best one and failing back to the original intel driver
<yeats> qmanjr5: right - they won't unless they're USB headphones
<escott> zpb0103_, it lists all the drivers that might work, and then finally settles on the one that works. hence the read carefully, especially if you have multiple video cards
<mkanyicy> StevenC, so what is the problem that you are facing?
<landono> I'm with StevenC, the problem we're dealing with is that we're trying to SSH into a dumb switch that does not allow us to use ssh keys
<escott> !info sshpass | landono StevenC
<landono> it's on a secure server, so if we're able to echo a password into the ssh prompt, we can automate some backup scripts
<ubottu> landono StevenC: sshpass (source: sshpass): Non-interactive ssh password authentication. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.04-1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<arlo> hello, are my server hacked, i can not start up check this link http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/fotokfp.jpg/
<mkanyicy> StevenC, landono, did SSH ever worked with those switches before?
<landono> it works currently
<landono> this issue is that we have to put in the password everytime we ssh in
<landono> and we'd like to run some automatic backup scrips
<erkan^> hello, I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I use Firefox and Thunderbird. I have maked more profiles in FF and TB. I ask or is it possible for extension example AdBlock Plus one time download and in ./mozilla/extension install? Than I don't need repeat downloads for difference profiles
<arlo> hello, are my server hacked, i can not start up check this link http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/fotokfp.jpg/
<mkanyicy> landono, I understand you now
<StevenC> mkanyicy: It c urrently works, however the ssh-copy-id  command doesn ot work
<escott> arlo, boot the livecd and fsck your main partition
<mkanyicy> landono, StevenC, are there any error messages that ssh-copy-id are returning?
<arlo> escott what about my old files?
<arlo> escott : it is hacked?
<yeats> arlo: don't assume it's hacked
<arlo> but is a running some webserver?
<escott> arlo, your first assumption should always be that you were hacked by russian spies who are using your machine to stage attacks on us infrastructure
<yeats> arlo: the logs will provide information as to what caused the outage (assuming that fsck fixes the issue)
<yeats> escott: :-)
<mkanyicy> StevenC, I do not think that echoing password into the prompt will work, that would be the major security hole
<StevenC> mkanyicy: Here is the error I receive, Protocol error, doesn't start with scp!
<makara> how to update packages? command line?
<StevenC> Protocol error, doesn't start with scp!
<StevenC> Connection to 192.168.45.1 closed by remote host.
<StevenC>  They're brocade switches which have a bugged ssh version
<makara> sudo apt-cache update ??
<escott> StevenC, have you looked at sshpass
<StevenC> escott: Looking at it now, thank you
<Tech-1> makara:  sudo apt-get update
<makara> yes
<skegeek> --rmmode will delete ONLY the specific resolution right?
<yeats> makara: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<mkanyicy> StevenC, you can try to do what ssh-copy-id does, manually ... take your public key and scp it to the remote machine and then ssh to the remote machine and append the public key to the .ssh/authorized_keys2 file
<Mjoo> Seeing as Ubuntu is praising for freedom and such I think it's users would be much interested in the new act the US gov is trying to push through, It's called SOPA.
<landono> Thanks a ton guys
<landono> seems like sshapss works perfect
<landono> sshpass*
<escott> mkanyicy, the problem is likely that the router doesn't export a rw filesystem because they dont want to have to reflash the nvram all the time
<Mjoo> You should google for it and sign the petition, if it gets through, all big media sites etc which you - even if you do not live in the us - use daily, could get shut down.
<StevenC> mkanyicy: We tried sshpass and that does the trick. I'm going to try and manually append the public key, if that doesn't work we'll probably go with sshpass. Thanks for your help
<c_smith> Mjoo, don't get me started on SOPA/STOP IP........
<mkanyicy> landono, wow, thanks to escott
<mkanyicy> !yay | landono, StevenC
<Mjoo> :D
<ubottu> landono, StevenC: Glad you made it! :-)
<StevenC> escott: Thank you for your help, that worked great
<escott> landono, StevenC make sure not to use the -p option if you have non-admins on the machine
<StevenC> escott: Thanks for the tip, we're already using -f, and it is admin only
<escott> landono, StevenC anyone can see the -p option in ps aux
<coolstar> how do i switch from unity 3D to unity 2D and vice-versa without logging off?
<yeats> coolstar: you'll have to log off
<coolstar> yeats: I want to know if i can switch without logging off
<escott> coolstar, you can try unity-2d --replace
<haltemien> Just did a clean install of ubuntu. Manage to find my wifi connection, and connect. But i still cant access the internet. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<coolstar> escott: and how do I switch back to normal 3D unity?
<escott> coolstar, unity --replace
<coolstar> escott: I just tried that, but its still 2d. should compiz --replace work?
<escott> coolstar, maybe
<escott> haltemien, can you ping 8.8.8.8
<skegeek> Something I just noticed is that the left panel now begins about halfway down the screen, instead of under top panel like it should.
<haltemien> escott: Nope
<skegeek> It did that when I added the newmode
<escott> haltemien, can you paste us `route` and `ifconfig`
<haltemien> Escott: Cant copy-paste, but i write here what hapends.
<escott> haltemien, the ifconfig will be a long output, just want to know what your ip address is
<coolstar> escott: I tried that, and X.Org almost froze until I ssh'ed and killed compiz
<eigar> what is that load thingy ubuntu uses called not grub but above that.
<haltemien> Escott:  inet addr: 192.168.0.101
<eigar> it mounts etc
<escott> eigar, the boot order is bios -> grub -> grub stage 2-> kernel+initrd -> root filesystem
<escott> haltemien, so can you ping 192.168.0.1
<costel> knkn'
<costel> lmlm
<haltemien> escott: 192.168.0.101 ?
<escott> haltemien, 192,168.0.1 is (the most likely) ip of your router
<eigar> escott: yes, but there is a "program" that ubuntu uses that is integrated in the system. Believe it do ie add media mounts for unmounted partitions etc
<haltemien> escott: Cant ping it. :/
<TheCowboy> Hi, if I have 4gb of ram, and I am running 64bit ubuntu, why does it show only 3gb? (My desktop has 12gb and shows the full 12)
<escott> eigar, that has nothing to do with grub. i think you mean udisks
<StevenC> Protocol error, doesn't start with scp!
<StevenC> Protocol error, doesn't start with scp!
<StevenC> Connection to 192.168.45.1 closed by remote host.
<FloodBot1> StevenC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coolstar> I'm hoping that there is a way to switch from 3D to 2D unity and back, as I play 3D games on ubuntu, and in wine that need the extra speed
<StevenC> accident, sorry
<TheCowboy> coolstar, you can choose at the login
<haltemien> escott: I get an Destination Host Unreachable error
<OerHeks> TheCowboy, do you have an onboard videocard, wich uses system memory ?
<escott> StevenC, i doubt your switches will allow you to copy files to them. they usually dont have rw filesystems
<coolstar> ThwCowboy: I mean without logging off
<murfie> !search mkinitrd
<ubottu> Found:
<TheCowboy> OerHeks, I believe my onboard card comes with memory of its own, but maybe that's the case
<StevenC> escott: Sorry, I accidently right clicked my terminal, things are working great :)
<murfie> ubottu: oh really
<escott> coolstar, do you really notice that much of a performance difference
<coolstar> escott: 3D games perform 3x faster with 2d unity
<escott> TheCowboy, sounds like you arent running 64bit can you confirm with uname -a
<pr0xy> I removed the password on the administrator account. However, when I try to perform a function that requires administrative rights, it still asks for a password.
<eigar> escott: and that's why I said _above_ grub , but no not udisk. Should have it in a logfile somewhere. I'll look some more
<pr0xy> My old one is not accepted, neither is leaving the field blank.
<TheCowboy> escott, no, it's definitely 64bit, already confirmed it several different ways
<coolstar> escott: When I play supertuxkart at 1600x1200 with 3D unity, its almost unplayable. However, with unity 2D its snappy
<unreal-dude> pr0xy why would you remove the admin password?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem firefox and X's sloppy focus. The menus (File, Edit, View) and the right click menu just disappear when mousing over them, so I can't click on anything in those menus, though surfing the web works fine, for the most part.
<TheCowboy> escott, Linux Thinkboto 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<escott> haltemien, what are your routes
<pr0xy> unreal-dude my parents made me.
<unreal-dude> they fail, format
<escott> TheCowboy, perhaps some of the ram is being mapped to the onboard video card
<pr0xy> unreal-dude do I seriously have to reformat the computer?
<oCean> pr0xy: what do you mean by "admin" account?
<unreal-dude> lol, no
<sex_man> do you know linyx within windows?
<TheCowboy> escott, most likely, I wonder if I can free some of that since I don't do anything that requires it
<haltemien> escott:  default, 192.168.0.1, 0.0.0.0, UG, 0, 0, 0, wlan0
<pr0xy> oCean, the administrator account, which was the first account set up on the computer.
<oCean> pr0xy: the root account has no password enabled, never. You use sudo to elevate privileges
<oCean> pr0xy: so, your current account can not use sudo?
<escott> TheCowboy, not *all* ram appears in free. whatever the kernel maps to hardware doesn't appear
<TheCowboy> ah
<unreal-dude> if it means they have to have access, just give them the password, dont leave an account with no password on your system
<pr0xy> oCean: correct
<escott> haltemien, if your default route is 192.168.0.1 and you can't ping 192.168.0.1 then you aren't connected to your local network check your router settings
<paulsomebody> I am experiencing very strange thing — when I press CTRL + F for some kind of reason Ubuntu launches x-term. I never used this thing, nor do I remember configuring the shortcut, nor is it set up in the Keyboard Shortcuts.
<eigar> escott: plymouth it was.
<paulsomebody> Does this sort of thing happen often?
<oCean> pr0xy: boot your system in rescue mode (this will drop you in a root shell) then add your current account to the admin group
<coolstar> Can anyone tell me the command to switch from unity-2d to 3d and back?
<escott> eigar, and what does plymouth have to do with removable media
<haltemien> escott: The router ip is 192.168.0.100. And i it even promts for a password when i try to connect to it. I got other devices running on it now, and it works with them
<coolstar> I like the 3D effects, but I don't want them to use GPU power when I play 3D games
<escott> haltemien, ok can you ping 192.168.0.100
<pr0xy> oCean how do I add myself to admin? I have no password, and Can't set one, either
<haltemien> escott: Destination host unreachable
<escott> pr0xy, thats why you need to boot to rescue mode. then you can usermod -a -G admin your_username
<hobbel> Is there a command to check what network program im using? I installed WICD but not sure if it works.. (need it because card doesnt support hw scan)
<oCean> pr0xy: ^ wat escott says :)
<diverdude> Hello. how do i add existing user www-data to group bdi?
<escott> haltemien, sorry that was stupid. your route is still pointing at a non-existent ip. check the network settings and make sure you have dhcp enabled
<spazzz> Are any of you running ubuntu 11.04?
<escott> pr0xy, don't forget the -a
<pr0xy> escott oCean will I be able to use sudo without a password, then?
<haltemien> escott: on my router? Will i manage to connect to it if i connect it to the ubuntu with a cable?
<oCean> pr0xy: that depens on your sudoers configuration
<Barridus> anyone know of a nice xchat script that can display what song you're listening to?  (i won't use it here, promise)
<escott> pr0xy, no. and having to input the password to run sudo commands is a good thing
<diverdude> How do i add existing user www-data to group bdi?
<pr0xy> escott my parents won't let me have a password
<n4dsp> lol
<spazzz> tell them your going to get hacked proxy
<yeats> diverdude: 'sudo usermod -G bdi www-data'
<oCean> spazzz: don't be silly
<spazzz> sorry
<escott> pr0xy, explain to them that the password is required and leave it at that
<oCean> pr0xy: then talk to your parents, and choose a password together
<paulsomebody> Okay, mystery solved.
<haltemien> escott: That was a bit  unclear by my pRT. dO YOU WANT ME TO CHECK THE ROUTER SETTINGS, OR THE NETWORK SETTINGS IN UBUNTU?
<haltemien> ops
<pr0xy> escott how can I set one now?
<skegeek> escott: I figured it out! 1280 res wasn't the problem...I had to move the screen horizontally via the buttons on the monitor itself.
<escott> haltemien, in ubuntu upper right hand network settings
<paulsomebody> The xbindkeys config file I exported had it enabled by default.
<pr0xy> the system settings utility will not let me
<escott> haltemien, you can also check the router
<paulsomebody> Does anyone here have any experience with setting up and rebinding multimedia keys?
<eigar> escott: didn't say removable media, said unmounted partitions.
<escott> pr0xy, your username already has a password. you just arent in the admin group
<haltemien> escott: Found the network tab, but I'm unfamiliar with his, and would need a guiding hand on what im looking for :)
<pr0xy> escott i set it so I have no password
 * skegeek loves having 1280 res back.
<pr0xy> escott i log in by clicking login
<spazzz> I forgot this isn't the chat where you can talk which ubuntu chat is it where you can?
<oCean> spazzz: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<yeats> spazzz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<spazzz> thats what it was thanks
<skegeek> Thanks for the help. I gotta get to work now that I can see again.
<oCean> pr0xy: you can set a password by just entering the command  password  in terminal. Or boot in rescue mode, do as escott told you to add yourself to the admin group and als run  password yourusername
<escott> haltemien, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkAdmin
<pr0xy> oCean it says password: command not found
<escott> haltemien, hopefully the above helps. you want DHCP enabled if it isnt already. if dhcp is enabled then there is likely something wrong with the routers config
<haltemien> escott: Thanks, ill check it out now :)
<escott> pr0xy, passwd
<oCean> pr0xy: ^again, what escott says :)
<cheezygirl> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<abu-bakr> escott: dude you're like a bot..
<oCean> heh
<abu-bakr> what do you get out of helping people on here?
<oCean> abu-bakr: it's all volunteers here
<escott> abu-bakr, some time to watch tv?
<abu-bakr> I understand but some volunteer more than others
<abu-bakr> escott: no actually rarely find the time for telly..
<pr0xy> escott, that actually fixed it all
<abu-bakr> either work or volunteer work
<oCean> abu-bakr: true. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like discussing offtopic matters
<abu-bakr> palestine cause etc
<abu-bakr> oCean: thanks
<twocarlo> help synaptic stop running lately i got this error message"E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<twocarlo> E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<abu-bakr> escott: I think the last suggestion I made sounds like more hard work .. maybe its best just to do a fresh install onto a fresh raid array? but I hope I can setup the separate boot part properly.. :/
<eigar> point being I have noticed at boot plymouth: unable to mount aa01df-fafa... <- uuid of partition. And wanted to find out what plymouth actually does at boot. Enabled bootlog in /etc/default/bootlogd and rebooted to have some log to work with but it was empty (and I got grumpy)
<haltemien> escott: That guide wants me to write network-admin in the terminal.  And my terminal say that it is not currently installed. It seems to be that the ubuntu thinks my router ip is 192.168.0.1 instead of 192.168.0.100
<yeats> twocarlo: do you have any other APT program running? (software center? update manager?)
<escott> abu-bakr, in the installer just create a small partition 1gig is enough and set its mount point as /boot its not a bad idea to have a /boot on every disk
<escott> abu-bakr, so you can raid1 your /boot, but its easiest to set it up non-raid
<escott> haltemien, you shouldnt need to do anything in the terminal
<escott> haltemien, but i cant really describe screenshots that well
<haltemien> escott: But the windows in that guide are very diffrent from the ones in the network settings
<abu-bakr> escott: thanks .. prob go with non-raid for boot.. if it fails can easily rebuild another boot part?? using 'boot repair' (have you used this?)
<spazzz> sup guys
<abu-bakr> !sup | spazzz
<qmanjr5> If I update Ubuntu from Update Manager, are my files, users etc saved?
<spazzz> :) any of u guys running the new ubuntu 11.04
<escott> abu-bakr, i've always raid1'd my /boot but it doesn't matter to much
<spazzz> Im not used to this at all been running 9.10 for like 2 years this is so much different
<LemonAid> Say i have a cronjob like this: "0 22 1 * 5 /task" What happens if the day of month (1) does not correspond with the day of week (5). Will the task be executed on every 1st of the month and every 5-th day of week, or will one take precedence over the other (witch one?)?
<abu-bakr> escott: might just do that then :D4
<zpb0103_> alright I've been trying this for a while and I'm not getting anywhere. I'm trying to manually adjust my screen resolution. ubuntu is not setting it correctly. I thought it was my drivers, but it looks like  I'm already using the correct intel drivers
<zpb0103_> I'm trying to add to add a mode using xrandr and i'm getting stuck at trying to change the output
<zpb0103_> Here's the pastebin of xrandr and my attempt http://pastebin.com/QBUuQuMz
<spazzz> zp have you tryed auto adjust from the moniter just curious?
<twocarlo> yeats: i closed sysnaptic but i think it runs on the background, it started when i try to install multi system boot but during on the midde of instalation i cancelled it
<GOMI> do people here use some cleanup program in ubuntu ? (defragment) or doesnt have to in ubuntu ??
<qmanjr5> If I update Ubuntu from Update Manager, are my files, users etc saved?
<zpb0103_> spazzz: I'm on a laptop, the resolution its displaying is 1280 width instead of 1440
<driven152> I did it!  I put window XP on my old lap top because I could'nt get the wireless to work in Linux.....and now it works!
<spazzz> Yes qman
<LemonAid> GOMI, Ubuntu does not need a defragmenter in most cases.
<yeats> twocarlo: ah - in that case, do 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock' and see if you can run it then
<ct_astro> hi, I need a way to disable CPU freq scaling in 11.10
<paulsomebody> Is there a up-to-date graphic application to configure extra mouse/keyboard buttons?
<haltemien> Anyone an expert at networking? I can connect to my wireless, but ubuntu think its ip is..01, instead of ..100. So i cant connect to it, and it prompts me for a password. But once connected i cant access the internett, or even ping the router.
<GOMI> LemonAid, and like deleting unwanted files that take place in your hard drive ?
<paulsomebody> There are quite a few out there, but they are severely outdated and most do not work on 11.10.
<spazzz> I don't know then xpb013 maybe someone else will then sorry
<ct_astro> paul: ok, can you think of any that might
<ManDay> Casper hangs for more than a minute after it says "Running init-bottom". It then says  "* Stopping configure virtual network devices      Waiting for network configuration...         Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration"      I've got no idea where this is coming from, GREPing through the scripts returned nothing. Any idea what to do?
<paulsomebody> ct_astro: Are asking me?
<ct_astro> yes
<paulsomebody> ct_astro: Well, obviously I was not able yet, or I would not be asking. :)
<spazzz> Driven152 wireless for linux is really eazy to set up.You just need the name network and your password if its asking for one.Its more stable then windows.
<ct_astro> paulsomebody: thx
<Razzeeyy1> Hi everyone
<unreal-dude> almost everyting about wireless is better under linux
<paulsomebody> ct_astro: Ha, for what?
<spazzz> sup razzzeeyy
<LemonAid> GOMI, there should be an app that looks for unused packets (but not for registry, because it's not the case).
<Razzeeyy1> anybody know how can I change the background image in GDM3 ?
<haltemien> Spazzz: I beg the differ. I got problems with my network :P
<spazzz> I agree dude
<spazzz> I blame your network then
<spazzz> no offence
<spazzz> linux ftw!
<haltemien> Spazzz: Care to help me figure whats wrong? :)
<spazzz> There is a perfect vid on youtube
<spazzz> about it
<haltemien> Spazzz: But the problem is a very wierd one. I can connect and all that to the network, but i cant ping it
<Razzeeyy1> .............................................................................
<twocarlo> yeats: that worked ,youre the man!
<haltemien> Spazzz: And ubuntu thinks my router ip is 192.168.0.1, when it actually is 192.168.0.100.
<dimauro5> hello
<dimauro5> #[_iron]#
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  the ip of your router must be in /etc/resolv.conf
<twocarlo> yeats:which process name is synaptic by the way on system monitor
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: How do I chcheck that? I'm a linux beginner :)
<republic> good early morning everyone
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf -- add the line: nameserver 192.168.0.1
<murfie> !search ms-sys
<ubottu> Found:
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: You mean the actual Ip of the router (192.168.0.100) or just 192.168.0.1?
<twocarlo> which process name is synaptic on system monitor
<dimauro5> hi
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  whatever your router ip is :)
<dimauro5> ji
<dimauro5> jilou
<dimauro5> know it?
<paulsomebody> Would there be repercussions if I install a package initially compiled for Debian?
<haltemien> Monkeydust: Its a line there saying "nameserver (Actual IP of the router) there already :/
<S0lo> has anyon here got stuxnet?
<dimauro5> ji
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  what's the outcome of dig| grep SERVER ?
<dimauro5> alo
<LemonAid> GOMI, this might interest you: http://tinyurl.com/crmendp (especially the 'apt-get autoclean' part). Gd luck.
<Gentoo64> S0lo: that worm thing?
<abu-bakr> escott: hope you're still here dude..
<dimauro5> k
<abu-bakr> so the raid1 for boot parts .. I create that before the install right?
<dimauro5> ok
<haltemien> Monkeydust: Shall I write "dig| grep SERVER" in the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  yes
<Eighteens> i have this file that is text, but it should open with some program and represent a graphic, as it is a hpgl file, i'm looking to either
<haltemien> Monkeydust: Nothing happends
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  does dig show something? just yes or no, don't paste it here
<Eighteens> open the file, or print directly to a printer, but not have it print the text, only graphics, can someone help me chose a app for that in ubuntu
<guntbert> paulsomebody: most likely yes, and not too pleasant ones
<spazzz> cap server
<unreal-dude> paulsomebody when it comes to linux, its comiled for the processor architechure, but the package is built for in this case debian, you probably wont run into many issues (depending on what packages it needs and what it does) as long as your dependancies are all met
<spazzz> Thats weird though I never ran into that problem
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: When i did a "dig| grep SERVER" nothing happend
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  without the quotes
<phil_phys> dear friends I have two distro of ubuntu in my computer 11.10 and 8.04
<unreal-dude> paulsomebody what package?
<phil_phys> In the first i have only 4 Gb of free space
<phil_phys> and in the other I have 44 GB free
<GOMI> LemonAid , thanks for the link :)
<phil_phys> i can see 8.04 only if i use ubuntu classic
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: Tried it again, and i got an errormessage now. Connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<MonkeyDust> ha!
<phil_phys> I want to incease free spce in 11.10
<phil_phys> increase
<MonkeyDust> !enter| phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: thatd be a pita
<haltemien> Monkeydust: A good HA! or a bad one? :P
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  not good
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: as the other ubuntu is directly after
<phil_phys> I have both 11.10 amd 8.04 I want more free space on 11.10
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: But there must be something i can do. The network works fine with windows and other devices
<phil_phys> Gentoo64: hat is a pity?
<ericrichards> Dose yalls ndis wifi drivers crash in 11.10? mine crash all the time. seems like in 11.04 it was fine
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  type dig|pastebinit -- you may have to install pastebinit first
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: a pain
<Gentoo64> in the ass
<phil_phys> Could I delete 8.04?
<Gentoo64> yes
<phil_phys> How can I delete it?
<Gentoo64> delete the partition
<Gentoo64> you might need to redo grub
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: How can I get that when i cant access the net? :P
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  how are you here? you have more than one pc?
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: delete the 8 partition, then extend the free space into the 11 one
<Gentoo64> with gparted if you like
<ericrichards> pay your bill and get net
<phil_phys> I cannot delete 8 partition
<Gentoo64> why?
<haltemien> Monkeydust: Iam on a TransAsus transformer. Can you give me a direct link to that file, and ill try to transfeer it trough an usb stick
<phil_phys> I have both windows and ubuntu
<Gentoo64> wubi?
<phil_phys> I see 8 distro only on ubuntu classic
<Gentoo64> because windows cant see linuc
<Gentoo64> x
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  dig is command to get technical data, it is not a file
<qmanjr5> If I update Ubuntu from Update Manager, are my files, users etc saved?
<phil_phys> I want to delete 8 distro without changing 11.10
<phil_phys> how can i do?
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: is 8 on its own partition yes?
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: tell me the partition layout
<phil_phys> 8 and 11.10 are in the same partition
<ManDay> Which command tells me info about a package (which version of it is installed etc)?
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: they cant be
<badbandit> how do I move the window resize buttons to the left side?
<MonkeyDust> ManDay  apt-cache policy or apt-cache show
<phil_phys> How can I check?
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: Oh. How can i get it over to the ubuntu PC?
<ManDay> thanks
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: in linux, fdisk -l
<Gentoo64> sudo ^
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  don't know what you mean :s
<phil_phys> how can i delete 8 distro?
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: OK, sorry, I'm a huge noob :) I cant 1dig pastebinit, because pastebinit is not currently installed. I asumed it was a program
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: delete the partition
<phil_phys> if i delete the partition i lose also 11.10 distro
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: boot from the livecd and go into gparted and youll see it there
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  yes pastebinit is a program, it gives you a url that you can paste here
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: you just said one has 44gb free space the other has 4gb so they must be on different partitions
<phil_phys> I downloaded all the version from internet
<conntrack> that was lucky
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: But then i need to get that program over on the ubuntu PC, and then get the url?
<phil_phys> yes they are
<Gentoo64> phil_phys: what are you on about then
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  lol yes :) we're stuck there
<Gentoo64> you just said theyre not
<Gentoo64> stop trolling
<phil_phys> it depends if I choose ubuntu classic or not
<phil_phys> if i choose classic i see 8 distro
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: :P But it must be possible to download that program on this tablet, and transfeer it to the ubuntu trough a usb stick?
<phil_phys> if i choose normal distro I cannot see all that free space
<badbandit> how do I move an application to the next workspace? before when I had desktop cube I could just move it over and it would automatically move to the next workspace...
<badbandit> anyone know how to do this?
<badbandit> also how to go back and forth between workspaces
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  if you have more than one pc in the same network, ssh to the problem pc and execute dig|pastebinit
<haltemien> MonkeyDust: You just blew my brain out :P I only have this tablet and now a ubuntu PC
<Trigun191> can anyone please help me with a java question
<|usr|bin|nice> badbandit, ctrl+alt+shift and the direction you want to go
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  a tablet, didnt know
<usr13> Trigun191: What is your question?
<badbandit> ah ok cool/weird
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  a tablet is beyond my abilities
<Trigun191> Well, I need to install java onto ubuntu through the terminal but none of my commands are bringing anything up all errors
<Trigun191> and I cant find them to download them manually
<phil_phys> why i cannot see the 8.04 if i don't choose ubuntu classic?
<usr13> badbandit: Ctrl-F2  Ctrl-F1 etc.
<guntbert> !java | Trigun191
<ubottu> Trigun191: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<haltemien> Monkeydust: Isent there anything else i can try? :(
<MonkeyDust> haltemien  try to do something with the tips a gave you, gotta go now
<usr13> Trigun191: ... and use the package management system.
<haltemien> Monkeydust: Ok, thanks for the help so far, mate :)
<escott> abu-bakr, just got back
<Bublik2002> who here runs 12.04 alpha 1? im just wondering how the stability is compared to 11.10
<Trigun191> well im using an older version its for a rom write
<haltemien> Any other network expert here, that can pick up the torch? :)
<guntbert> !precise | Bublik2002
<ubottu> Bublik2002: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bublik2002> is there a channel for 12.04 discussion?
<phil_phys> how can I delete my 8.04 distro?
<phil_phys> I want to use only 11.10
<Benkinooby> haltemien, what's the problem?
<Trigun191> i need these two packages java6 bin java6 jre
<phil_phys> without losing my documents
<Arnold> Bublik2002, yes. Support and discussion for it is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<guntbert> Bublik2002: yes, #ubuntu+1 (as ubottu told you :-))
<clear`> !jave | Trigun191
<phil_phys> I want to increase the free space on 11.10
<Bublik2002> ok thanks guys
<clear`> !java | Trigun191
<ubottu> Trigun191: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<phil_phys> can you help me?
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Thanks mate :) I can connect to my wifi, and it wants me to enter password and all that. But i still cant pink the router, or even access internet
<haltemien> ping*
<erkules> moin, (regarding upstart) if the execed process dies while post-start runs, will it respawn immediately? or wait for the post-start script to end?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, connected with waht device?
<haltemien> Benkinooby: A PC, that I just did a clean install with Ubuntu on
<escott> phil_phys, if you have a partition with an old ubuntu version boot a livecd/usb and use gparted to delete the unnecessary partition and expand you ubuntu partition
<Bublik2002> i have a dell e6410 laptop and for some reason a lot of the time it freezes when i try to wake it from suspend... yet it runs perfectly if i run fedora 16.... is it something to do with the updated kernel and do you think it would be better to update to 12.04 alpha 1?
<Trigun191> ok I see the page so what about the bin
<Benkinooby> haltemien, do you have a second computer in your wifi that cna ping the router?
<Benkinooby> cna = can
<haltemien> I have this tablet, that is connected trough the same router, and before i had ubuntu, i used windows that had no problems
<abu-bakr> escott: wb. so am I to raid1 the separate 1gb boot parts first then load bootloader onto them?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, ok, enter the command 'ifconfig' and 'route -n' and paste the output to #halte_network
<js> great. just great. grub-install just killed the whole partition. and still does not boot. has anyway tried lilo on a macbook pro?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, oh
<abu-bakr> escott: also btw the raid5 array always benchmarks slower than the individual drives any idea why this is?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, that's not possible... sorry, i forgot
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Its a bit hard to paste it, sense i only have this tablet here :/ Any specific info you need?
<new2linx> anyone use myphpmyadmin? I am worried that phpmyadmin/setup/index.php is accessible from outside world
<Benkinooby> haltemien, ok, what IPs do you get for your PC?
<escott> abu-bakr, i would start with a 1gb (it can be smaller 250mb is probably enough) on each disk, and just select one of those as the /boot partition. at a later point you can convert that to raid1 mirrored across all your disks
<Benkinooby> haltemien, what local IP hast your router?
<new2linx> i shouldn't say worried it is accessible, IT IS ACCESSIBLE right now
<new2linx> any phpmyadmin help would be MUCH appreciated
<escott> abu-bakr, how are you benchmarking
<haltemien> Benkinooby:  192.168.0.101
<haltemien> benkinooby: and my router is: 192.168.0.100
<Benkinooby> haltemien, can you ping yourself?
<haltemien> Benkinooby: yes
<Benkinooby> haltemien, what does the commadn 'route -n | grep 0.0.0.0' give you?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, without the '' of course
<abu-bakr> escott: thanks..
<abu-bakr> the benchmarking using the disk utility within ubuntu
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Lots of adresses, 4 of them are marked in red
<escott> abu-bakr, so i have no idea what that does. i would use something like bonnie++ or one of the kernel build tests. there are a number of benchmarking tools in apt
<Immune> How much ram is required to run ubuntu server edition 11.04 ?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, is one of them like 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1 ?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, is one of them like 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.100     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1 ?
<psycho_oreos> !repeat| Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bublik2002> guys can someone help me out?
<Benkinooby> psycho_oreos, i adapted the ip of the gateway... sorry though
<soreau> ! help | Bublik2002
<ubottu> Bublik2002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<haltemien> Benkinooby: 0.0.0.0, 192.168.0.100, 0.0.0.0, UG, 0, 0, 0, wlan0
<dimos> Immune, the minimum is 128 megabytes
<Benkinooby> haltemien, ok
<Trigun191> Still lost with java on ubuntu
<Benkinooby> haltemien, btw what's the error message you get when you try to ping?
<bazhang> Trigun191, enable partner repo
<soreau> ! java | Trigun191
<ubottu> Trigun191: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Immune> dimos: ok thx
<haltemien> Benkinooby: the router?
<Bublik2002> my dell e6410 laptop is a certified ubuntu 11.10 32bit.... I installed the 64bit edition and my laptop freezes sometimes whenever i wake it from suspend... what could be the issue?
<conntrack> wouter!
<abu-bakr> escott: ok thanks.. it has a couple of tests for disks.. one is a read only and the other a read/write.. the disks indidually avg read at about 45mb/s and the whole averages the same... maybe its because the new array is still compiling?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, yes
<bazhang> conntrack, stop that
<kaushal> Hi
<conntrack> Soz :(
<kaushal> is there a way to get list of IPs if i have list of sub domains like *.bom.example.com on ubuntu ?
<escott> abu-bakr, you definitely should not be running benchmarks when the computer is doing anything else with the disks
<escott> kaushal, dig
<Bublik2002> and why would the laptop be certified for the 32bit edition and not the 64bit edition? its an i5
<haltemien> Benkinooby: From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=12 Destination Host unreachable
<kaushal> escott: any example ?
<escott> kaushal, dig www.google.com
<kaushal> escott: so run dig *.bom.example.com ?
<abu-bakr> escott: aye ;) i start it when the array is 'idle' but then part way through it will start 'recovering'
<kaushal> i should get list of all IP's ?
<escott> kaushal, you would have to put something in for the *. you can't just ask a random network to tell you all the computers on the network
<Trigun191> enable partner repo?
<kaushal> escott: yes
<kaushal> so the question is to generate a list
<abu-bakr> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kaushal> for example hosta.bom.example.com has ip 192.168.1.101
<kaushal> similarly there are 200 servers
<Xaosratt> question: What remote desktop options are available for ubuntu 11.10, and can I install them with SSH only access? I used to use FreeNX, but that seems to have severe problems with 11.10
<bazhang> !partner | Trigun191
<ubottu> Trigun191: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<AaronDCampbell> Where do I set up my screensaver?
<Trigun191> and from there?
<soreau> AaronDCampbell: Using gnome?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, hm, you get that error usually when you try to ping a non existing ip
<Trigun191> after I set the repo, can I then do the java install run and do I have to set the terminal to root?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, did you configure the network manually?
<haltemien> Benkinooby: I havent done anything to the network :)
<Trigun191> !sud0
<Trigun191> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<haltemien> Benkinooby: When i did my first boot, I found my wifi network and just connected, but internet didnt work
<spazzz> what distro are you using just curious haltemien?
<haltemien> Spazzz: What is a distro? :S
<spazzz> umm...
<haltemien> Same as version?
<spazzz> yes
<Benkinooby> haltemien, use the command 'sudo iwconfig'
<haltemien> The newest one from ubuntu.com
<Benkinooby> haltemien, use the command 'sudo iwconfig | grep ESSID'
<spazzz> 11.04?
<Douro> Hi, is vgaswitcheroo by default in Ubuntu or would I need to compile my own kernel?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, do you see your network name?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, with the grep command?
<soreau> Douro: It should be available without having to build anything
<escott> Douro, not by default, they might have a ppa
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Yes!
<Acorn> What do I need to do if I'm trying to build something and it says "Could not find XOpenDisplay in -lX11."?
<soreau> Acorn: That means youre likely missing X11 development headers
<edbian> Is it possible to sniff network traffic without being associated to a AP with wireshark
<Acorn> And before I continue.. nobody knows of a debian package for bashrun2 do they? :)
<Benkinooby> haltemien, can you find out the ip of your tablet and then try to ping the tablet?
<MeQuerSat> Anyone know a good archive manager?
<escott> edbian, yes
<SunTsu> edbian: Packets are flying over the air, what do you guess?
<lunitunez> edbian: backtrack 5 is your friend
<Douro> soreau, escott, can you run ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch for me? I need to be sure.
<Bert_2> I would like to get some information concerning possibly wrong dependencies, #ubuntu-dev doesn't exist so is this the right channel or not ?
<haltemien> BEnkinooby: Wont ping tablet
<Acorn> soreau: so I'd need to install xorg-dev?
<escott> Douro, i dont have vgaswitcheroo or nvidia so I wouldnt expect that file to exist
<edbian> SunTsu, escott lunitunez I thought so.  What about with TCPDump ?  I was not able to using TCP dump last time I tried
<Benkinooby> haltemien, is it WPA2 encryption?
<SunTsu> edbian: a big advantage for sniffers is a big drawback, too. You only can sniff what you receive. But I don't think this is ubuntu specific
<haltemien> BEnkinooby: The terminal isent doing anything, no error message
<Douro> escott: I want to know if it's included in the kernel
<haltemien> BEnkinooby: Yeah, i tihnk so. Have to enter a password to log onto it
<escott> Douro, and im 99% sure it isnt
<densta> hello
<edbian> SunTsu, I think  you're right.  But when talking about wifi, all packets can be 'heard' and therefore 'recieved'
<soreau> Acorn: Probably libx11-dev
<densta> got the latest install of ubuntu running
<haltemien> Benkinooby: WPA/WPA2
<densta> mouse pointer lags, whats the first thing i should check to fix this?
<SunTsu> edbian: only if you actually receive it, not being blocked away for instance, by metallic objects
<soreau> Douro: That file doesnt exist here on 11.04, but it doesnt havr switchable graphics either
<edbian> SunTsu, ahh, yeah
<edbian> thanks
<edbian> helpful as always!
<densta> well not all the time
<densta> but at the moment its lagging
<Bert_2> densta: have a look whether a process is overloading, run the system-monitor, processes tab and turn on "all processes" in the menu
<spazzz> I been wanting to say this benkinooby but make sure he's info is correct too.I don't think he did it right.Make sure hes network name,password and the security wpa or what not is correct cause if all that is right it should work.
<jtannenbaum> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<jtannenbaum> ????
<Benkinooby> spazzz, that's what i think too
<spazzz> been wanting to say that for 10 mins but didn't
<Yoshimitsuc> Hi all :)
<guntbert> jtannenbaum: does that happen repeatedly?
<Acorn> if you cancel an apt-get installation part way through downloading, will it clean up after itself?
<spazzz> exspecially with the newer version of linux they make it really eazy
<haltemien> Benkinooby: But the wierd part is that when i select the network im connected to, i says default route and dns is: 192.168.0.1, and NOT 192.168.0.100 that is he router ip
<MeQuerSat> Anyone know a good archive manager?
<spazzz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN8PrEbmct8 there is a vid on the network
<spazzz> might help might not
<soreau> MeQuerSat: file-roller?
<bjrohan_> Hey everyone. I am using Blender in 11.10, which uses alt-RMB to select. when I do so, it brings up an Ubuntu menu for maximize,minmize close, etc. How can I disable this?
<guntbert> Acorn: if you kill it during downloading, yes
<Jayface> command line archivers are the best
<Yoshimitsuc> How can I setup advenced animations in compiz fusion in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Jayface> rar unrar tar zip unzip
<echo083> old ubuntu release repository please ?
<escott> bjrohan_, either remap the blender option or change the window manager shortcuts. what window manager are you using
<Jayface> sudo apt-get --fix missing
<Bert_2> bjrohan_: install compiz-settings or compiz-config-settingsmanager (depending on your version), then change the keybindings ;)
<soreau> Yoshimitsuc: Install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compizconfig-settings-manager then look in ccsm>Effects>Animations for settings. More help in #compiz
<oCean> echo083: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Acorn> Are there any places one might find packages that are not in the ubuntu repositories?
<bazhang> Acorn, in ppa
<skomorokh> anyone know the cleanest way to get vaapi support running well in oneiric with sandy bridge? installed i965-va-driver and turned on the experimental acceleration in vlc but it was pretty damn broken. vainfo says the right things tho. can't seem to find an especially good howto..
<Bert_2> Acorn: as eCean said, change your apt sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !ppa | Acorn
<ubottu> Acorn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<bjrohan_> I think I am using Unity?  I have Compizconfig setting manager, is that where I would disbable/change it Bert_2 If so where?
<Bert_2> Acorn: sorry, answer was not for you, ppa was
<dr3mro> hello can any one tell me what does this command do ? while true ; do echo "WoW" | nc -lp 8888 -w1 2>/dev/null ; done ; killall -9 nc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8888 in gnome-vfs2 (Ubuntu) "Bad ID3 Tag on .pls streams" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8888
<Yoshimitsuc> how can i instal this plugin
<echo083> oCean, cool and for security.ubuntu.com ?
<Trigun191> if I am using an old version of ubuntu could that affect me trying to install java
<Yoshimitsuc> in all distro i haved it but on this i haven't but i very like it
<densta> all normal here
<oCean> echo083: none I think, since those repositories don't hold updates
<Bert_2> bjrohan_: Unity uses compiz for its effects and bindings, afaik, in the settingsmanager you can search for keybindings using the advanced search option, I'd look there and give it a try
<Benkinooby> haltemien, i don't know who to ensure that all the info you gave me is correct. as spazzz pointed out, i don't think you're connected correctly, because then it should work.
<densta> no high cpu or memory usage
<bazhang> Trigun191, what version
<Bert_2> bjrohan_: maybe backup your settings first (there a button for that somewhere)
<densta> Bert_2 : what next?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, i also thought that your router might block your computer and you have to unlock it on the router first
<bjrohan_> ok
<bjrohan_> will do
<echo083> oCean, so i should remove security.ubuntu.com from my sources.list file ?
<Trigun191> 9.1 i am looking for sun java files bazhang but I see they dont do that for ubuntu anymore
<escott> dr3mro, doesn't seem to be a valid command   -l      Used to specify that nc should listen for an incoming connection
<escott>              rather than initiate a connection to a remote host.  It is an
<escott>              error to use this option in conjunction with the -p, -s, or -z
<Benkinooby> haltemien, but you having wrong routes is very weired...
<bazhang> Trigun191, upgrade to a supported version <---- step one
<bjrohan_> I haven't changed anything yet, could I just reset to default if it goes awry?
<haltemien> Benkinooby: The information is correct, thats what is freakin me out. I dont think there is any reason for my router to block this computer, and i have friends over that connect there cellphones all the time without problems
<Benkinooby> haltemien, do that command 'ps -A | grep dhc'
<oCean> echo083: you have not told what you want to do. If you're still running an old/eol version I recommend you upgrade (if path is available) or reinstall
<ubuntuDan_> Hey
<ubuntuDan_> Is there a way to make the top bar always appear in Ubuntu 11?
<Trigun191> ok I am now doing an upgrade for what it shows in the one, but its doing an upgrade for the ver10 but I see that there is a ver 11 out?
<echo083> oCean, yes still use an old version :( i'll upgrade you are right thanks for your time ;)
<bazhang> Trigun191, yes, 11.10 is the latest
<MeQuerSat> <soreau> Fileroller has virtually no options
<guntbert> Trigun191: upgrading is a step by step process
<MeQuerSat> Any *good* archive manager? :)
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Nothing happens when i type: ps -A | grep dhc
<Trigun191> oh so it has to do each version to get to the main?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, ha!
<Yoshimitsuc> ok i found it :)
<escott> !best | MeQuerSat you are going to have to define good. what is lacking in file-roller
<ubottu> MeQuerSat you are going to have to define good. what is lacking in file-roller: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<guntbert> Trigun191: 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04.....
<soreau> MeQuerSat: It's just a frontend gui to most of the cli archive utilities
<Benkinooby> haltemien, dhclient is the daemon that is responsible for configuring your network with DHCP
<soreau> MeQuerSat: There's gzip, tar, unzip, unrar etc
<Trigun191> ok, so will i be able to get these sun java6 bin and sun java6 jre?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, that could at least explain the weired routes
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Cool! Can we fix it? :D
<bazhang> Trigun191, from partner, once you have done that? yes
<Trigun191> ok
<escott> haltemien, if you are using wpa/wpa2 its a good idea to disable the encryption and see if you can get online that way. if you can that would point to an issue with your wpa_supplicant setup
<MeQuerSat> escott, I already defined that
<Trigun191> I am following a guide and it is just outdated, the link they had was for 9.1
<Benkinooby> haltemien, type that command 'dhclient'
<Trigun191> and it is just cause so many problems lol
<escott> MeQuerSat, you said you want "options" but thats not adequate. what options?
<MeQuerSat> soreau, yeah I know its just a GUI to the cli, but Id like a gui in which many options can be set (like compression level)
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Nothing happends when i type: dhclient
<abu-bakr> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Trigun191> do you think I could just leave it running and it would contintue the process of going through each one, or do I have to check for an update each time?
<guntbert> Trigun191: what is your real target?
<Benkinooby> now do the ps -A | grep dhc again
<Benkinooby> now do the ps -A | grep dhc again haltemien
<soreau> MeQuerSat: If you want the most control, you're probably best off using the cli tools directly
<Trigun191> setting up the android kitchen
<haltemien> Escott: Will i be able to comunicate with it, if i drag it accros the house and connect to itwith a wire+
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Nothing happends
<ubuntunoob> bj
<MeQuerSat> sorea: I know that, but isnt there any gui program that can set things like compression level?
<escott> haltemien, those are all good things to test. wired will test if the router is working. wireless without wpa will test the wireless card wireless with wpa tests the wpa_supplicant
<pioneer_for> bonsoir a tous et a tout
<oCean> !fr | pioneer_for
<ubottu> pioneer_for: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<soreau> MeQuerSat: Not that I'm aware of. That doesn't mean there isn't one, you could do a google search or ask on the forums
<haltemien> Benkinooby: Shall we try that escott said, or do you have a another idea? :)
<MeQuerSat> I know Peazip has all those options, but unfortunately its not in the repositories :(
<pioneer_for> desoler je me soui tromper de salon
<guntbert> Trigun191: did you see http://code.google.com/p/kitchen-p500/wiki/kitchenPart1 ?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, i even think can't really help you further... so do what escott says
<haltemien> Benkinooby: ok brb :)
<MeQuerSat> soreau, is there a way to get it in the repositories?
<spazzz> Escott if u disable the wpa on a wpa connection won't that defeat the purpose and not work? just curious? inless I misunderstood what you where telling him there?
<soreau> MeQuerSat: pardon?
<Benkinooby> haltemien, escott got to go, good luck
<escott> spazzz, on the router
<Acorn> How can you make a specific application run borderless?
<MeQuerSat> soreau: <MeQuerSat> I know Peazip has all those options, but unfortunately its not in the repositories :(
<spazzz> o
<soreau> MeQuerSat: You can try the deb here http://www.peazip.org/peazip-linux.html
<MeQuerSat> sorea, I already did, but its a bit a pain to look on the site every week to see if there's an update
<soreau> MeQuerSat: If the software works, why do you need to update?
<soreau> MeQuerSat: You probably only need to check for an update if you upgrade ubuntu
<MeQuerSat> sorea, ubuntu's main strength is the repo's
<guntbert> !tab | MeQuerSat
<ubottu> MeQuerSat: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soreau> MeQuerSat: This is a pointless conversation since we don't even support packages that aren't in the official repos
<MeQuerSat> guntbert, lol I know
<MeQuerSat> sorea, discussion? I asked howto get it in the repo's
<soreau> MeQuerSat: You already answered that question: It's not in the repos
<MeQuerSat> soreau, how do I get it in...?
<soreau> !info peazip
<ubottu> Package peazip does not exist in oneiric
<soreau> MeQuerSat: You can file a bug report
<MeQuerSat> ah, and where should I file the report?
<OerHeks> MeQuerSat, for proposal new packages > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<MeQuerSat> Thanks OerHeks, exactly what I was looking for
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem firefox and X's sloppy focus. The menus (File, Edit, View) and the right click menu just disappear when mousing over them, so I can't click on anything in those menus, though surfing the web works fine, for the most part.
<Wonderhoof> i'm having trouble with high cpu use while idling
<paulsomebody> Is there anyone here who have successfully configured Microsoft Natural Keyboard and/or Mouse keys/buttons to function on Ubuntu?
<Wonderhoof> it's idling at about 50% use, and i can't find any CPU intensive processes in the task manager
<Wonderhoof> i'm also running xubuntu, so there's no reason for it to be that high
<Eighteens> Is there a print command, to print a text file as a graphic, i think it's like hpgl output file to a plotter, or a viewer anyone knows of to view hpgl files under 10.04
<haltemien> Escott: I removed the WPA, and it still doesnt work :/
<Trigun191> yes guntbert, that is the same exact guide except I am using the one from the unlockr.com that has a video, the problem is once you get to the step of installing java from the terminal it can locate it its an error message, that guide is out of date
<escott> haltemien, on the router you disabled the wpa
<haltemien> Escott: Yes, It even says "open" network, on my tablet now
<escott> haltemien, and you can confirm that nothing on the router is configured to block you (like mac address filtering)
<haltemien> Escott: I just did a factory reset on the router, So unless its standard, it should do it
<Acorn> I see there's a "decoration windows" setting in compiz.. is there an opposite? windows that shouldn't be decorated?
<Trigun191> well I hope i didnt mess the process up of using what they asked for because on that guide he has added in an extra step if you still cant get the java files, and I have already started upgrading the ubuntu
<escott> haltemien, did you trying plugging in? did that work?
<haltemien> Escott: Yes, Ubuntu connected with it, and i did a factory reset, and new setup on it, trough ubuntu
<jtannenbaum> "Custom IOS 249 is a stub! Please reinstall it"
<jtannenbaum> Is there an easy way to do this that won't break my HBC and everything
<escott> haltemien, so you can connect with a cable but with the cable disconnected you can associate, but the router doesn't seem to recognize you are trying to connect
<guntbert> Trigun191: sorry, no idea then (although that guide never mentions a specific ubuntu version)
<Eighteens> how can i view a .hpg or .hpgl file in ubuntu, it keeps opening with gedit, or open office
<szal> jtannenbaum: iOS != *buntu
<haltemien> Escott: I can connect with the router wirelessly, but after its connected, it just like it just isent there anymore
<jtannenbaum> wrong channel yay
<escott> haltemien, yes that would be "associating" but you aren't getting a "dhcp lease"
<Trigun191> here you guntbert http://theunlockr.com/2010/03/26/how-to-create-your-own-custom-rom-for-android-part-1-setting-up-the-kitchen/
<haltemien> Escott: I got no clue. I hardly know what a dhcp is
<escott> haltemien, so I'm not really sure how to debug this. what kind of wireless card do you have
<Trigun191> even the video tells you the version but I am guessing at the time that is what was out when they made it
<haltemien> Escott: The wireless card worked fine with widnows. Let me check
<yumbo> Eighteens, why would you wan to open it? Do you expect an image?
<Eighteens> ok i said that wrong, it opens fine with gedit, but all that shows me is the text, this type of file should have some type of viewer that reads plotted coordinates, and renders them to some type of graphic on the screen....
<escott> haltemien, dhcp is dynamic host configuration protocol. basically you tell the router "i want to be online" and the router tells your computer how to configure itself to be online
<haltemien> Escott: How can i check HW in ubuntu?
<haltemien> Escott: ahhh
<escott> haltemien, lshw -c network
<yumbo> Eighteens, I believe XnView can open those files
<Eighteens> yes yumbo, thanks for your response... it actually is a image
<Trigun191> the main thing is I am reading that ubuntu does not support the sun java files anymore, but if that is the case, what i use in there place? strange?
<haltemien> Escott: RT2800 802.11n PCI
<Flannel> Trigun191: Canonical doesn't, Ubuntu never did.  You can use the FOSS java in the repos instead (iced tea)
<Flannel> Trigun191: Well, 'never did' in recent history anyway
<joseph_> hey guys this is my lspci, http://pastebin.com/3s6iQHRP  my web browsing is painfully slow
<joseph_> I tried connecting via lan and wlan and is the same thing
<Trigun191> how do I get that?
<CharminTheMoose> I thought sun OS'ed java though?
<itaylor57> Trigun191, I have both oracle java 6 and 7 and am running 11.10
<escott> haltemien, so i dont really know how to debug this. sounds like something isn't working maybe with the wireless adapter. you might check if there are any messages in dmesg when you try and connect to the network
<joseph_> anyone has any ideas?
<haltemien> Escott: How do i do that? :)
<escott> haltemien, dmesg | tail -n 20
<yumbo> Eighteens, you can find it here: http://www.xnview.com/en/index.html
<Flannel> Trigun191: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html lists a few possible paths forward
<pidgin> I am trying to compile Pidgin in Ubuntu 10.04 but ./configure shows an error "You must have GLib 2.16.0 or newer development headers installed to build. If you have these installed already you may need to install pkg-config so I can find them." What is the package I need?
<Trigun191> ok so will that work the same, and where do I fet it
<haltemien> Escott: Lots of info there, anything i should look for?
<mongy> pidgin, use the pidgin ppa
<escott> haltemien, anything that mentions your network card
<Flannel> CharminTheMoose: They are removing the ability for distributors to modify java, thereby removing the ability for us to remove a few important bugs.
<pidgin> mongy: I don't want that version.
<Flannel> CharminTheMoose: That mailing list post has the details if you're interested
<Trigun191> where are the archives at?
<haltemien> Escott: It say alot of stuff about MhZ and KHz, and in the end it says: no IPV6 routers present
<Eighteens> yumbo, do you think that prints post script, or IN;SP0;PS;SC0, <--- stuff like that to graphics
<Flannel> Trigun191: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<Odamaz> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/3416/aclomnnciaewfai.jpg
<Odamaz> Siri is calling me out
<yumbo> Eighteens, Im not sure, but this site mentioned it: http://www.file-extensions.org/hp-file-extension-hp-graphics-language-plotter-file
<Eighteens> yumbo i'll have a look, thanks for the tip, this was a big thing that 'someone forgot to overlook' before converting all windows machines
<mongy> pidgin, you probably need libglib2.0-dev
<escott> haltemien, you can also run tail -f /var/log/kern.log (type ctrl-c to close this) and then try to associate and see if anything pops up
<pidgin> mongy: I am going to try thanks
<escott> haltemien, that last bit could be interesting. you should be dual stack ipv6 and ipv4 but that might not be working
<Trigun191> I got that flannel, but which ones do I need that will work in place of the java jre and java bin
<haltemien> Escott: Associate is that the same as wire the router again?
<z3ro3x> Miro keeps crashing.  Not usually when I'm using it but when I minimize it while it's downloading and come back to check on it, I find it closed.  It seems to like to crash when it's out of focus and I'm not paying attention to it.  Could use some help tracking down the issue.
<cowlicks> #austinhackerspace
<Flannel> Trigun191: That post (see option #1) gives you the package names.  They're in the regular Ubuntu archives
<escott> haltemien, so when you have a wired connection you just send electrical signals. when you use wireless you have to associate first which means you agree on what radio frequency to transmit on, and how to identify your messages from all the other wireless traffic
<Trigun191> good
<ok_wait> hi all! how do i get the unity plugin visible in compizcontrol settings manager?
<pidgin> mongy: that package worked. now show You must have GTK+ 2.10.0 or newer development headers installed to compile
<pidgin> :P
<mongy> pidgin, same again.   libgtk2.0-dev
<haltemien> Escott: Ok . I entered the command, and I shall now close the terminal, and connect wirelessly again?
<pidgin> libgtk2.0-dev
<pidgin> mongy: :)
<pidgin> mongy: so the "dev" packages are needed to compile
<ok_wait> apt-get install unity returns: The following packages have unmet dependencies.  unity : Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20110828     Depends: compiz-plugins-main-default but it is not going to be installed            E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.    synaptic says there's no broken packages and the only locked package is gnome-session
<escott> haltemien, no leave the terminal open
<ok_wait> how do i install unity?
<escott> haltemien, watch to see what appears as you try to associate
<coolstar> ok_wait: It comes with ubuntu
<ok_wait> coolstar, ah... but it's not installed
<coolstar> ok_wait: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<haltemien> Escott: It say alot on updating information on freq. It seem to try on several, and it ends with: Disabling 2284 MHZ. Regulatory domain changed to country GB (I live in norway). And then some freq stuff, and last IPv6 router is not present
<ok_wait> coolstar, 11.10, just upgraded
<haltemien> 2484*
<coolstar> ok_wait: unity should come with 11.10
<mongy> pidgin, sorry, yes..
<ok_wait> coolstar, that's what i was thinking too but E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<escott> haltemien, ok that could be the issue. national regulations restrict what frequencies channels are available. it may be that your router is operating at a channel that is legal in norway and illegal in the us/gb but to be most compliant ubuntu is restricting you to channels legal in the us/gb
<ok_wait> coolstar, are there packages that conflict with unity that i need to remove?
<haltemien> Escott: I find it hard to belive that anything is legal in norway, and illegal in other countries :P But how do we fix it?
<coolstar> ok_wait try: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<escott> haltemien, "rfkill list" might say something interesting
<escott> haltemien, but check what channel your network is set to in your router
<ok_wait> coolstar, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<haltemien> Escott: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN:     Soft Blocked: no, hard blocked: no
<escott> haltemien, all this stuff is what makes wireless complicated
<coolstar> ok_wait: try running software update and see if it works
<haltemien> Escott: So what to try now? :P
<escott> haltemien, what channel is your router set to
<haltemien> Escott: How do i check that?
<escott> haltemien, login to the router and see what it is set to
<haltemien> Escott: Can i check it trough this android tablet?
<escott> haltemien, however you want
<ok_wait> coolstar, ok i guess i have 2 update managers, one of which says i need to install libboost-signals so doing that
<haltemien> Escott: Dont know, how, so ill just connect the router again.
<haltemien> Escott: brb
<ok_wait> coolstar, apt-get install unity still returns unity : Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20110828
<ok_wait>          Depends: compiz-plugins-main-default but it is not going to be installed
<ok_wait> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<yumbo> ok_wait, if you run "sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-main-default" what happens?
<coolstar> ok_wait: try "sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-main-default compiz-core-abiversion-20110828"
<fishcooker> i've desktop iso how to 'upgrade' to the real server
<fishcooker> donloding the server iso could take some times
<fishcooker> any help would be gread
<fishcooker> t support
<ok_wait> coolstar, yumbo, Package compiz-core-abiversion-20110828 is a virtual package provided by:
<ok_wait>     compiz-core 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6 [Not candidate version]
<ok_wait>     compiz-core 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu3 [Not candidate version]
<ok_wait> E: Package 'compiz-core-abiversion-20110828' has no installation candidate
<yumbo> ok_wait, have you run "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update" already?
<AndroUser2> Escott: Channel 6
<Haltemien> Escott: Channel 6 even :)
<ok_wait> yumbo, yes, same error of held broken packages. :/
<ok_wait> yumbo, not during clean and update but 'install unity'
<fishcooker> what should i do to migrate from desktop to server minimal like?
<fishcooker> anyone?
<escott> Haltemien, so channel 6 should be ok. that leaves possible issues as: ipv4 vs ipv6 issues or some problem with the drivers for the wireless. unfortunately i dont really know how to deal with either
<Haltemien> Escott: Its so freakin wierd. With windows its flawless.
<yumbo> ok_wait, can you run "sudo apt-get install --force-all compiz-core"
<Haltemien> Escott: Thanks anyway :)
<ok_wait> yumbo, E: Command line option --force-all is not understood
<yumbo> ok_wait, my bad, replace that with "-f"
<ok_wait> compiz-core is already the newest version.
<spazzz> Has anyone used codeweavers yet with the new version of linux?
<yumbo> ok_wait, did you enabled any extra repositories?
<ok_wait> yumbo, i haven't touched the repos in ubuntu
<ok_wait> yumbo, should i?
<yumbo> ok_wait, well, its always a good idea to change the main server to one in your country
<spazzz> Hey haltemien sorry you didn't get it figured out but maybe your network provider can walk you through it on the phone.I know if I ever had a problem I couldn't figure out mine would.
<danes> hello, can anyone please tell me where can I find help with php?
<zpb0103_> danes:  ##php
<Haltemien> Spazz
<Haltemien> Spazz: Thanks mate, Im just gonna move my computer and wire it instead, and do what i need to do, and then move it back, and go back to windows :)
<ok_wait> yumbo, mmmk.. i'm in the US. i'm looking over the software sources and there a bunch of repos that were 'disabled on upgrade to oneiric'
<spazzz> DOn'T do that! windows ugghh... work threw it :( I know comcast supported linux they would help me / well they helped me twice when I had an issue with my internet I remember for a fact.I was being a noob and they walked me threw it over the phone.I misplaced the wire :/
<joe335> hello
<yumbo> ok_wait, I always have main, universe, restricted, multiverse and the "Canonical Partners" repo's enabled
<ok_wait> yumbo, k lemme look
<joe335> i dunno if im in the right place but I got a problem I cant resolve
<joe335> would anybody be willing to help me out?
<yumbo> joe335, state your problem and others can help
<spazzz> good luck with it either way wish I could have helped more,need food later..
#ubuntu 2011-12-18
<joe335> my laptop won't recognise my ethernet cable and I can't get online through a wired connection
<ok_wait> yumbo, i have the canonical partners and main but the rest of them are labeled 'disabled on upgrade to oneiric'
<ok_wait> yumbo,  i'll find universe and restricted repos and add them
<joe335> newbie ish to ubuntu
<yumbo> ok_wait, do you want to upgrade to oneiric ?
<ok_wait> yumbo, i already have
<ok_wait> yes
<joe335> I really don't understand why there is a problem
<incorrect> what is the name of the gnome3 window manager used in gnome-classic-session
<escott> incorrect, clutter
<joe335> nobody able to help??
<yumbo> ok_wait, you cant re-enable the ones that were "disabled on upgrade to oneiric" ?
<ok_wait> yumbo, i can but i don't know which one is which
<yumbo> joe335, what happens if you run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" from the terminal?
<joe335> i'll give it a try and let you know
<yumbo> ok_wait, you can always edit the actual file: "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<yumbo> and look for the repo's yourself
<calwig> Hi all im having a funny issue with skype 2.0 and ub8.04
<ok_wait> yumbo, are you in the US?
<yumbo> ok_wait, nope
<calwig> Falis to log in, but nothing has changed in ubuntu nor skype
<ok_wait> yumbo, i'm finding everywhere how to add repositories but i'm not seeing the server url to add for universe and restricted for oneiric
<k1ng> how di find a word in files?
<yumbo> ok_wait, can you post your sources.list file to pastebin ?
<conntrack> I'm having a strange issue were everything is working perfectly
<ok_wait> yea brb
<joe335> Yumbo, It says: /etc/init.d/networking is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces then it says *reconfiguring network interfaces [ok]
<calwig> How can i force a libasound2 force upgrade on ub8.04?
<yumbo> conntrack, yeah, that happens sometimes: stuff works
<yumbo> joe335, ok, thats what its supposed to say
<joe335> no wired internet still
<conntrack> yumbo: It's called hard work :)
<ok_wait> yumbo, http://pastebin.com/it2RVj8i
<yumbo> joe335, can you run "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" ?
<int80_h> I need to install the package that provides runProcess.h. How can I discover which package provides this, via the command line?
<joe335> I have added the wired network I want to use by automaticaly inputting the ip etc.
<joe335> I'll give them both a try, brb
<yumbo> ok_wait, every line that does not start with a # is an enabled repo
<yumbo> so it seems multiverse and all others are enabled
<yumbo> ok_wait, do you have synaptic installed?
<ok_wait> yea
<escott> !info apt-file | int80_h
<ubottu> int80_h: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<ok_wait> yumbo, synaptic says there's no updates and gnome-session is the only locked package
<yumbo> ok_wait, I suggest you try to install compiz-core via synaptic
<glebihan> !find runProcess.h | int80_h
<joe335> Yumbo: running sudo ifdown eth0 returns the following: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured.
<ubottu> int80_h: File runProcess.h found in ghc
<calwig> How does one upgrade from 8.04 to the newest distro?
<joe335> Yumbo: running sudo ifdown eth0 returns the following: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured.
<glebihan> !eol | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<calwig> gleibihan thx, id.just like t run the upgrade script
<ok_wait> yumbo, compiz-core is already the latest version however compiz-plugins-default is not and when i mark it for installation it gives me this http://pastebin.com/JgB2q05i
<int80_h> glebihan: thanks!
<abu-bakr> escott missing operaiving system
<escott> calwig, given the number of changes from 8.04 to 11.04 a reinstall may be the best approach. see !clone
<yumbo> joe335, then only run "sudo ifup eth0"
<calwig> apt-get?
<glebihan> int80_h, you're welcome. ubottu is your friend ;)
<joe335> I ran that and it returned: ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<escott> calwig, the upgrade script is do-release-upgrade
<calwig> escott i guess i may have to do that
<escott> abu-bakr, what stage of the boot is that
<joe335> 11.10 drives me nuts
<yumbo> ok_wait, you got the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<abu-bakr> escott: bios
<calwig> I
<abu-bakr> tries the hard drives it is looking in the right place but I think the bootloader may not be pointing? to the right place?
<abu-bakr> guessing
<escott> abu-bakr, since you have multiple disks grub might have been installed on a disk that wasnt in the boot order
<yumbo> joe335, can you give me the output of "lspci | grep Ethernet" ?
<ok_wait> yumbo, yes
<benbloom> i have a question about ssh and rsync that i don't even know how to google... If I log into a machine using ssh and then rsync from that machine to another, does the traffic only travel between the second machine and the third?
<joe335> shall do. brb
<abu-bakr> escott, yeah i tried changing boot priority in bios .. it is in the correct order
<glebihan> benbloom, yes
<benbloom> my understanding is that the process is owned by the first machine, but only as a parent is that correct?
<abu-bakr> trying the other disks brings a read error while trying the one it chose in the first place brings the missing OS msg
<anadon> Unity 3D  stopped working on my installation, what's the de-bug procedure?
<escott> abu-bakr, or you might have an invalid mbr pointing to stuff that doesnt exist on the disk that is first in the boot order. generally what works best is to put grub on every mbr. for now point them all to the same boot partition and in the future if you mirror your boot partition each can point to its own boot partition
<glebihan> benbloom, the process is not owned by the first machine, but the second (the one you're connecting to via ssh)
<yumbo> ok_wait, can you select compiz-core and the click on Package --> Force Version ?
<abu-bakr> escott i did this last night.. (3 mbrs)
<benbloom> oh, but if i close the shell that i sshed in with , it terminates all children of that ssh command right?
<abu-bakr> i get the feeling it wont work again
<yumbo> ok_wait, and the select the version 0.9.6
<glebihan> benbloom, right
<benbloom> so is there a way to innitiate a command on a remote machine and then exit from the originating shell without terminating the process?
<ok_wait> yumbo, 1:0.6.9 is the only version available but it can't install
<yumbo> ok_wait, thats weird, 0.9.6 should be there too
<benbloom> glebihan:  in other words is it possible to hand off 'parental' rights?
<calwig> Jeez i didnt know i would have to upgrade to the next distro for just using Skype for example
<abu-bakr> escott, also when unetbootin tried to load default HDD it gives the following: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<glebihan> benbloom, there are no "parental" rights involved
<joe335> Back
<joe335> back
<glebihan> benbloom, what happens is actually exactly the same as when you close a terminal where you were running a command locally
<escott> you have have to configure your initramfs to include the mdadm modules
<glebihan> benbloom, the command that was running in the terminal terminates also in this case
<ok_wait> yumbo, says compiz-plugins-default *latest version* 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6
<benbloom> yes glebihan so is there a way to hand off the command so that it doesnt?
<Bublik2002> my dell e6410 laptop is a certified ubuntu 11.10 32bit.... I installed the 64bit edition and my laptop freezes sometimes whenever i wake it from suspend... what could be the issue?
<yumbo> ok_wait, thats good, install that version
<ok_wait> yumbo, lol i can't
<joe335> Right output is as follows: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros communications inc. AR242x/AR542x wireless network adapter (pci-Express) (rev 01)
<yumbo> ok_wait, what do you mean you cant?
<ok_wait> http://pastebin.com/JgB2q05i
<abu-bakr> escott, ok how do i go about that
<anadon> Unity 3D  stopped working on my installation, what's the de-bug procedure?
<glebihan> benbloom, have a look at this, I think it should answer your question : http://superuser.com/questions/358560/how-to-run-a-process-and-completely-detach-it-of-its-parent-shell
<joe335> 03:00 Ethernet Controller,. Realtek semiconductor co., ltd. RTL8101E/ RTL8102E PCI express fast ethernet controller (rev 02)
<benbloom> great. thx
<yumbo> ok_wait, ok execute this: "wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/84836478/compiz-plugins-default_0.9.6%2Bbzr20110929-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg --force-all -i compiz-plugins-default*.deb"
<int80_h> :quit
<MrUnagi> is there a way to sleep a remote machine without logging into ssh
<MrUnagi> authenticating is fine, but there gotta be an all in one command like scp
<ok_wait> yumbo, done
<yumbo> joe335, do this "gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and copy the contents of that file to pastebin
<ok_wait> yumbo, restart X?
<yumbo> ok_wait, nope
<joe335> I might not be BLE TO: I'M USING A WINDOWS DESKTOP PC TO CHAT HERE, HAVE NO CONNECTION ON MY LAPTOP
<joe335> SORRY ABOUT CAPS, VERY TIRED.
<yumbo> joe335, ok, just look at the file then: does it have a line with eth0 somwhere?
<yumbo> ok_wait, now do this: "wget http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu//pool/main/c/compiz/libdecoration0_0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg --force-all -i libdecoration0*.deb"
<abu-bakr> escott, ok how do i go about fixing the mdadm thing?
<xrdodrx> 07:28:25 <copypaste> when have i not been
<xrdodrx> 07:28:28 <copypaste> :3~
<rodhash> Hello guys... anyone here knows this error when starting compiz ?? -> Fatal: Software rendering detected
<Haltemien> Sorry to bother you guys again. But i'm new with linux. I jut downloaded the linux java version. And i try to follow the installation guide there, but it doesnt work. Any pointers? :)
<xrdodrx> whoops
<ok_wait> yumbo,  k
<yumbo> ok_wait, and the last one is "wget http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu//pool/main/c/compiz/compiz-core_0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg --force-all -i compiz-core*.deb"
<joe335> all it gives is autolo  iface lo inet loopback
<ok_wait> yumbo, k that's done
<anadon> Unity 3D  stopped working on my installation, what's the de-bug procedure?
<rodhash> Hello guys... anyone here knows this error when starting compiz ?? -> Fatal: Software rendering detected
<yumbo> joe335, ok, now add these lines "auto eth0" and on the line below it "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<conntrack> :(
<yumbo> ok_wait, now execute "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install unity"
<oneliner> is there a way to do the live boot trick from a phone instead of a usb?
<malik_> haw to install inty 3d
<Morgan> @oneliner what kind of phone?
<joe335> won't let me edit the document
<oneliner> i ve got a galaxy s and an itch to try that out; boot a computer into ubuntu life from the phone jacked in via usb
<yumbo> joe335, did you use "gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces" ?
<joe335> yeah
<ok_wait> yumbo,  :/ http://pastebin.com/yqMA2AP8
<yumbo> joe335, ok try this then: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<Morgan> Hmm not with the phone
<joe335> ok
<oneliner> the problem is that there are too many result for actually installing ubuntu onto the cell phone that my search gets derailed
<yumbo> Haltemien, you dont need to download the linux java version, all you need to do is execute this command "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre" from the terminal
<Morgan> Use google advanced search I doubt you will find anything though
<oneliner> Morgan: what i am thinking is replacing the live usb stick with a live usb phone held sd card
<conntrack> strange
<Morgan> I know
<conntrack> I do
<oneliner> morgan i already found this but it aint ubuntu related http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=470546
<joe335> ok done, still not recognising my wired ethernet cable.
<joe335> ok done, still not recognising my wired ethernet cable.
<joe335> am I being a noob or is this a common problem?
<yumbo> joe335, you need to run "sudo ifup eth0" now
<joe335> ok
<yumbo> ok_wait, go to your home folder and remove those .deb packages
<yumbo> ok_wait, pm?
<calwig> Whats the gdebi command to force installation of a pkg?
<yumbo> joe335, did "sudo ifup eth0" work now?
<yumbo> calwig, you might want to use dpkg instead
<ok_wait> yumbo, yea pm
<Haltemien> chmod +x filename.bin, is the right wat to execute a program, right?
<joe335> hey
<OerHeks> Haltemien, yes correct
<calwig> yumbo cool thx
<joe335> I get the following: /etc/network/interfaces:4: unknown method ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<joe335> grrr
<Haltemien> OerHeks: I'm trying to install newest jav, but nothing happends when i do that command
<calwig> yumbo u know the force command?
<OerHeks> Haltemien, after that just run that file
<abu-bakr> Anyone know how to configure initramfs and mdadm
<godofmischief> I uninstalled cairo-dock through the software center, even after rebooting it still will launch and run.
<abu-bakr> ?
<Haltemien> OerHeks: How do i run it? :P
<yumbo> calwig, to force installation it is "sudo dpkg --force-all -i <packagename.deb>"
<yumbo> joe335, can you show me the exact contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<calwig> yumbo
<calwig> Thx
<joe335> how?
<yumbo> joe335, type it in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> Haltemien, just click it from the filemanager, or cd /to/the/folder and start it by name
<Haltemien> OerHeks: Thanks :)
<yumbo> !mdadm | abu-bakr
<yumbo> :(
<abu-bakr> :/
<yumbo> abu-bakr, took a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID already?
<yumbo> <yumbo> Haltemien, you dont need to download the linux java version, all you need to do is execute this command "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre" from the terminal
<abu-bakr> yeah.. useless
<yumbo> did you try that already, Haltemien ?
<joe335> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773891/
<joe335> there you go :)
<joe335> is it something simple like having a space between each line
<xangua> yumbo: Haltemien oralce java is no longer on ubuntu's repositories
<joe335> I tell you what yumbo, you help me through this and i'll love you forever.
<xangua> yumbo: openjdk doesn't fit your needs¿
<joe335> lol, so tired.
<ztag100> hey guys! I need help with sound controll
<ztag100> on Ubuntu, I purged pulse-audio to fix sound issues
<ztag100> But now I can't controll the volume
<ztag100> help?
<yumbo> ztag100, enter this from terminal: "alsamixer"
<joe335> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773891/
<ztag100> will I have to do that everytime I want to control sound?
<joe335> just in case you missed it man
<yumbo> joe335, try a newline between loopback and auto eth0
<yumbo> (an Enter)
<joe335> yeah, it won't let me save it now cus i opened it through filesystem rather than terminal :(
<yumbo> joe335, "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<ztag100> Thanks Yumbo, is there anyway I can add sound control to the menubar, like before pulseaudio?
<yumbo> ztag100, there might be other volume tools that can control alsa sound (search in the software center for "alsa")
<paulsomebody> In case if anyone present here ever wanted to get working a slider on the Microsoft Natural keyboard, I have just found an actual up-to-date how-to explaining this. http://sandilands.info/sgordon/scroll-with-microsoft-natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000-ubuntu-linux
<ztag100> looking now
<guest_> I have just set up a cvs repo and I was wondering how I can restrict users to a particular projects?
<joe335> stupid question but how do I exit after making changes? ^X doesn't work
<paulsomebody> joe335: From nano? Try pressing 'q'.
<godofmischief> insane, even after uninstalling via software center, and doing sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock, rebooted its still there and is launchable as if nothing even happened. Anyone got any clue as to how to remove this?
<yumbo> joe335, you can use Control+O to write the file and then Control+X to exit
<joe335> done
<paulsomebody> godofmischief: Try removing it more thoroughly, by purging it via synaptic.
<yumbo> joe335, now I hope "sudo ifup eth0" will work
<joe335> should I now re attach my ethernet and try again?
<paulsomebody> godofmischief: Of course, first you will have to install synaptic itself.
<yumbo> joe335, yes
<yumbo> godofmischief, you can also do "sudo apt-get remove --purge cairo-dock"
<godofmischief> thanks guys going to try both of those methods in just a moment.
<ztag100> downloading an app called Gnome Alsa Mixer, hopefully it works
<joe335> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH same issue as before: /etc/network/interfaces:5:unknown method ifup couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<calwig> So skype 2.2 installed
<joe335> [enter] space between each and every line perhaps?
<calwig> If you cant fit the couc thru the door, break the door
<ztag100> to what is the proccess for the menubar called?
<calwig> couch
<ztag100> so I can type killall ____
<ztag100> I can't remember
<zacarias> hi. Some characters (like "ã", "é", "õ" or "ç") began suddenly to be replaced by russian characters. It happens on pdf's and webpages. Any idea of what it may be?
<trism> godofmischief: make sure you remove all the cairo-dock packages (cairo-dock-core and cairo-dock-data at least)
<yumbo> joe335, wait a minute
<warfaren> zacarias: sounds like youre using the wrong character encoding
<zacarias> warfaren: how can I check that?
<joe335> I want to love ubuntu, it is amazing, but it is little complications like this that make it a bloody nigthmare for a windows all his life user.
<paulsomebody> joe335: There are always some complications, don't despair. :)
<joe335> i'm one step away from putting windows 7 on my christmas wishlist.
<warfaren> zacarias: is it only occuring in your web browser?
<joe335> lol, tbh the immense wealth of amazing programs keeps me hooked on ubuntu for the time being.
<paulsomebody> joe335: Then take a break and come by later — judging from my own experience such things are better approached on step-by-step basis over some time.
<crim> joe335, i'm coming to this late, but can you paste your interfaces file and put the url here?  not sure if I can help but i'll try...
<yumbo> joe335, if you execute "iwconfig" can you see eth0 or eth1 ?
<pete_> what is this
<zacarias> warfaren: in Document Viewer with pdf's it happens too
<borillion> my desktop crashes when I try to run things like Calibre, Virtualbox anyone know whats going on with qt?
<yumbo> crim, his interfaces file is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773891/
<joe335> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773891/ that's it but, since putting that up online I have added a space between loopback and auto eth0
<crim> pete_, this is irc. ;)
<yumbo> crim, but I think his eth0 is not loaded, so Im asking joe335 to do "ifconfig" and to check for eth0 or eth1
<warfaren> zacarias: okay hmm thats strange. what browser are you using?
<yumbo> joe335, can you run "ifconfig" and check for eth0 or eth1 ?
<calwig> when dpkg is forced can the error msgss be removed to continue to update ubintu?
<paulsomebody> borillion: It works okay for me, it must be just your Qt.
<zacarias> warfaren: Firefox, but I checked with Seamonkey and it does the same
<OerHeks> joe335, how did you install ubuntu, in virtualbox/vmware or truly on it's own partitions ?
<joe335> Hey Yumbo, i can see eth0 but it says: no wireless extensions next to it
<borillion> what version are you running paulsomebody?
<calwig> or will the broken n count always block that
<borillion> are you on nvidia?
<joe335> I installed from a cd. Wiped windows out completely
<paulsomebody> borillion: The one that is shipped with Onerric by default.
<paulsomebody> borillion: I'll check now.
<Haltemien> Is anyone here familiar with flashing a android phone with odin, in ubuntu?
<warfaren> zacarias: ok. well i just thought for a test you could go to a webpage that gets messed up in firefox and switch the encoding. i think its somewhere under view or edit
<borillion> :( I dont want to reinstall everything :(
<borillion> Haltemien, what phone?
<Haltemien> Nexus S
<zacarias> warfaren: ok, I'll try that
<joe335> when I installed ubuntu I was at my university address with a wireless connection. Now i'm at home with only wired.
<anadon> Unity 3D  stopped working on my installation, what's the de-bug procedure?
<borillion> Haltemien, look on cyanogenmod wiki
<Haltemien> borillion: Ok, thanks :)
<borillion> Haltemien, I have done my nexus one all the time
<joe335> i'm no expert so i'm sure i've buggered something up along the way.
<paulsomebody> borillion: 4.7.4, the version from the stable repository.
<joe335> at least minecraft works.
<warfaren> zacarias: try utf8 if it isnt selected already
<yumbo> joe335, did you run ifconfig or iwconfig?
<borillion> paulsomebody, how do I check?
<joe335> iwconfig
<godofmischief> synaptic seems to have taken care of it for me
<joe335> want me to run ifconfig?
<paulsomebody> borillion: What is crashing on you, exactly?
<yumbo> joe335, yes, run ifconfig
<Haltemien> Borillion: Ive bricked my nexus S, with the new ICS update. ive managed to get it into downloadmode trough a resurection program, and now i need to get odin up and running to flash the old sw. And i also need samsung drivers apperently. Bu I just got ubuntu today, and got no freakin clue :/
<abu-bakr> I am convinced Ubuntu software RAID is absolutely useless
<borillion> <paulsomebody> everything it goes all the way back to the login screen :(
<joe335> Yumbo, sorry, just realised i'm not adressing each message specificaly to you. forgive my poor knowledge of etiquette
<yumbo> :)
<yumbo> abu-bakr, thats not true at all, but why would you want RAID?
<borillion> Haltemien, ahh ok your going to need to install adb and everything
<yumbo> abu-bakr, are you planning to run raid for safety or speed improvements?
<zacarias> warfaren: it was sellected. Anyway, I changed it and I tried severeal encodings (like "Western"), and it didn't change the errors. I came back to UTF-8
<abu-bakr> its a work machine
<paulsomebody> borillion: Everything?!
<abu-bakr> both, speed and safety
<yumbo> abu-bakr, how many HDD's?
<abu-bakr> it has to be useless as I have spent nearly 25 hours doing this now since yesterday!
<warfaren> zacarias: okay :/ i dont really know then sorry. hope someone else can help!
<borillion> Haltemien, start here http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Howto:_Install_the_Android_SDK
<abu-bakr> 3 disks raid5
<Haltemien> Borillion: Yeah, and i got no clue. Iam not familiar with ubuntu, but i needed to install it for the resureqtion program, and i cant disconnect the phone, untill its done, and i need to do everything in ubuntu
<zacarias> warfaren: okay, thank you anyway
<borillion> <paulsomebody> everything :(
<borillion> Haltemien, can I pm you>?
<paulsomebody> abu-bakr: Maybe your problem requires someone with deeper and more specific understanding of the problem? Maybe, there is a support channel for RAID, etc.
<yumbo> abu-bakr, Ive used RAID myself a long time, but for safety I would recommend to just backup files on a regular basis to the other disks
<Haltemien> borillion: OFC!
<abu-bakr> yumbo: thanks..
<joe335> yumbo: i see etho on there, would you like me to pastebin the text to the right of it?
<yumbo> joe335, yes please
<yumbo> abu-bakr, on ubuntu you can do that backing up very easily
<Wonderhoof> :| it's been like 5 kernel updates and 10 new releases of ubuntu since i started using it and pulseaudio STILL hates stac9205 codecs
<Wonderhoof> every single time i install ubuntu i have to spend days figuring how i got my goddamn headphones working last time. i'm getting tired of this
<NotJimCarrey> ok, somehow my x is no longer working
<Wonderhoof> NotJimCarrey, they're your ex. forget about them
<yumbo> abu-bakr, why wouldnt that be a viable option?
<yumbo> Wonderhoof, I think he means the X-Server display manager :o
<joe335> yumbo, i'm having to look over at my laptop and type it all out so it is taking a little while.
<NotJimCarrey> console comes up fine, but /etc/init.d/gdp (or lightdm) start just shows a black screen
<joe335>  Yumbo,http://paste.ubuntu.com/773910/
<joe335> There is also a block of text to the right of lo beneath eth0 you want that too?
<yumbo> no
<goddard> if i have a home parition already does ubuntu automatically detect that or do i have to some how configure it to recognize it?
<abu-bakr> its  a work machine.. can't afford any downtime.. which is why I am spending time doing this in the evening and at night! but still not got anywhere with it.. its been a complete waste of time
<NotJimCarrey> any ideas? it worked until i shut down to release my ip
<Trigun191> 2 million packages later i am still insalling 10.04 on ubuntu, Ive already been able to download the newest one should I just go ahead with that install?
<yumbo> joe335, can you change the line "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to "iface eth0 inet manual" and do "sudo ifup eth0" ?
<Blackshirt> Not manual,but static
<NotJimCarrey> checked syslog and didn't find anything out of the ordinary
<joe335> yumbo is that on the etc/networks/.... file thing?
<yumbo> abu-bakr, if you cant afford downtime, you might want to use RAID1 instead (maybe thats easier to setup?)
<yumbo> joe335, yes: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<abu-bakr> yes .. but its a massive downer!
<yumbo> Blackshirt, I want to try manual first and then static if eth0 gets activated
<abu-bakr> and really not happy with ubuntu
<yumbo> abu-bakr, why is RAID1 a massive downer?
<yumbo> NotJimCarrey, whats exactly the problem?
<joe335> Yumbo, back! right changed it to manual. ifconfig again?
<abu-bakr> because its not raid5
<abu-bakr> lol
<yumbo> joe335, no, "sudo ifup eth0"
<abu-bakr> it suited my needs right now ideally
<joe335> cool.
<min|dvir|us> How do I get a list of installed top-level packages (that is, packages upon which no other installed package depends)?
<joe335> didn't do anything at all.
<yumbo> abu-bakr, for your situation I would recommend raid1
<yumbo> joe335, did it display an error?
<joe335> nope
<conntrack> There can be only one
<joe335> Yumbo, hit enter and it just gave me a new command line
<yumbo> joe335, thats good
<yumbo> joe335, is the cable connected to your router?
<joe335> does it mean it's working?
<joe335> not right now but it has been every time you asked me to do something with my laptop.
<joe335> this router only has one bloody port
<yumbo> 1 port?
<yumbo> lol
<joe335> so I have to disconnect this computer before I connect my laptop. Sucks being at home.
<yumbo> are you sure it isnt a modem?
<NotJimCarrey> ok, got it. aparently lightdm decided it didn't want to work anymore
<NotJimCarrey> installed slim
<joe335> it might be.
<yumbo> joe335, if its a modem: I had the exact same problem a day ago
<joe335> it is. Gosh i'm stupid.
<joe335> :(
<joe335> it's a real oldschool talk talk thing
<yumbo> a modem usually only allows 1 mac-address at a time
<yumbo> meaning it will give an IP to your desktop pc, but not to your laptop
<joe335> been trying to convince the parents to get wireless for ages but i'm the only one here who needs it
<joe335> so I have no chance!
<mrmj> hello
<joe335> I used to connect it to this same laptop when it had windows as the os
<yumbo> joe335, what I would recommend: buy a router
<sertaconay> Hello, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1894195
<joe335> yeah, think I should.
<mrmj> does anyone know the best way to get older video drivers in ubuntu 11?
<yumbo> its not really a fault of ubuntu/linux, rather of the modem
<mrmj> i need a very old one and its not in the repositories...
<joe335> Yumbo, it does give windows an aditional brownie point over ubuntu for me.
<joe335> as windows never had this problem
<mrmj> avi and other videos lag badly :(
<yumbo> joe335, either way I would definitely recommend getting a router as a modem probably does not even have a firewall
<joe335> back to hijacking the neighbours wifi then till I can afford a router.
<zpb0103_> a modem is a bridge and doesnt give out ip's or have a firewall
<joe335> thanks so much for your time though yumbo, wish i'd mentioned it was a modem earlier, could have prevented wasting your time.
<yumbo> :)
<mrmj> anyone have an idea? why avi and like youtube videos lag badly?
<yumbo> joe335, I know a good router for ~40 euros, that wouldnt be too much?
<joe335> I don't really get how it would work on the same laptop in windows and not ubuntu though?
<mrmj> they work fine in old versions of ubuntu
<joe335> yeah that's acceptable
<yumbo> mrmj, ubuntu 64 bit?
<zpb0103_> joe335: its the same mac address to your ISP, so there isnt any reason why it shouldnt work
<mrmj> its 32
<joe335> it doesn't
<yumbo> zpb0103, Ive had the exact same problem (it seems windows is more eager to get a new ip than linux?)
<yumbo> joe335, I have the TL-WR1043ND at my parents house, great router
<mrmj> i have a dinosaur computer that i use for web surfing and watching videos, it worked fine in like ubuntu 6 but with 11.1 it lags badly
<joe335> so it's more to do with the fact that windows are sneaky buggers rather than them being better
<yumbo> joe335, Im not sure really
<mrmj> i assume its the driver but theres no older ones in the repository for my very old video card
<joe335> tbh, i preferred older versions of ubuntu. had ubuntu on my old laptop and it was perfect.
<yumbo> mrmj, which video card?
<mrmj> its like an nvidia riva tnt
<joe335> what's the router you'd reccomend Yumbo?
<mrmj> very old
<mrmj> pre- ge force
<yumbo> joe335, TP-Link TL-WR1043ND
<joe335> and you reckon it'd be easy to set up?
<yumbo> yep
<mrmj> can i add a repository to download old drivers?
<yumbo> mrmj, can you do "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<zpb0103_> what model modem do you have joe335
<mrmj> in the terminal?
<yumbo> mrmj, yup
<min|dvir|us> How do I list the contents of an APT repository?
<min|dvir|us> How do I get a list of installed top-level packages (that is, packages upon which no other installed package depends)?
<conntrack> Well the net si working again
<mrmj> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] (rev 15)
<joe335> zpb0103: I have a SmartAX MT882
<mrmj> dinosaur
<mrmj> lol
<yumbo> mrmj, can you type in "driver" in the Search function of ubuntu and then click "additional drivers" ?
<Tech-1> mrmist:  i think 173 prolly would work best for that card, isnt it an older card
<mrmj> i can try that again, does a search right?
<zpb0103_> joe335: thats got a built in router
<joe335> has it
<joe335> it has an ethernet port
<mrmj> nothing comes up
<joe335> but I can't for the life of me get it working on my laptop
<mrmj> no proprietary drivers it says
<zpb0103_> did it require you to use a ppoe client in windows
<yumbo> joe335, I'd just buy a router
<mrmj> i tried the current nvidia one from synaptic and it showed there active but said not in use
<joe335> to be honest I don't know! it was as simple as plugging an ethernet cable in
<joe335> will do Yumbo.
<mrmj> so i removed that..
<yumbo> mrmj: install nvidia-96
<dr3mro> hello , I want to check my root fs that is ext4 in ubuntu 11.10 for error but without restart .. idon't want to repair anything it found just give me a report how to do that ?
<joe335> right, i'm rediculously tired. Thanks so much for your help, Yumbo. goodnight guys.
<mrmj> oh cool ill try it, it said it wast for my card but ill give it a try
<yumbo> joe335, dont forget to change the line back to inet dhcp when you get the router ;)
<joe335> will do.
<yumbo> joe335, gn :)
<joe335> Yumbo, night.
<mrmj> said 71 was the version i needed or legacy, but they arent in the repository so maybe not working with 11.1
<mrmj> i tried the current driver, then 96, but forgot to uninstall the first and had to reinstall the operating system lol
<escott> dr3mro, fsck -n
<dr3mro> escott, will that scan my ext4 but will just report me !!!
<dr3mro> escott, i don't it to mess my partition
<abu-bakr> escott, hey dude your back.. I feel like ripping my hair out!
<escott> dr3mro, just look at fsck --help and it lists all the options right there
<dr3mro> escott, it tills me I have error . and i dont have a live cd .. will reboot and log into recovery mode will be suffecient for fsck ?
<escott> dr3mro, you still will want to do this from the livecd
<escott> dr3mro, you want to get it to ro mode so if you boot to init 1 you should be able to remount ro
<escott> abu-bakr, whats the problem
<abu-bakr> escott, I have just made a new persistent live usb.. as the raid5 array created with a non persistent usb looks like it may not be recoverable.. ?!
<dr3mro> escott, thnx
<escott> abu-bakr, what does persistence have to do with anything?
<escott> abu-bakr, are you having trouble because you dont have your mdadm.conf? thats not a big deal just run mdadm --assemble --scan
<abu-bakr> being able to access the raid 5 array that is now ...
<bogdan> hi
<bogdan> does anyone know how do I get spdif passthrough to work on ubuntu oneiric?
<conntrack> What's a clueso
<yumbo> <mrmj> i tried the current driver, then 96, but forgot to uninstall the first and had to reinstall the operating system lol
<yumbo> wait, what?
<abu-bakr> ok.. escott, this is crazy.. It wouldn't work without your help.. I shall continue with it but i'm not sure its worthit for other work machines in the future..
<mrmj> yeah lol
<mrmj> i figured they were just conflicting and it wouldnt startup
<escott> abu-bakr, the mdadm documentation can be hard to understand if you are coming in blind are you following any howtos?
<escott> abu-bakr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<abu-bakr> that one is far off the mark from what I have here
<almoxarife> bogdan: is the issue related to xbmc?
<abu-bakr> i have read it several times over and over and it doesn't make anysense/doesnt work
<mrmj> from what i read online it said i needed driver 71 rather than 96, but i never got to try 96
<escott> abu-bakr, this may be more up to date. im assuming you are using the server install disk
<escott> abu-bakr, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<mrmj> 71 or legacy, but i dont see either in the repositories
<bogdan> almoxarife, no, it's related to mplayer
<abu-bakr> nope.. using the standard install disk.. i havent 'followed' it word for word as I don;t want to use a text only install if i can help it
<bogdan> almoxarife, or smplayer for that matter or even totem
<abu-bakr> the mdadm commands are not working this time for some reason
<escott> abu-bakr, i dont think you want to use the standard install disk it won't setup the initramfs correctly
<abu-bakr> yes that is what has been happening since yesterday but there is nothing to warn me of this..
<abu-bakr> however i thought you knew of a way of fixing that issue by changing the mdadm config files?
<wookienz> slightly off topic, but how does one sent a command to a IRC bot?
<escott> i dont know exactly how its done probably something with dpkg-reconfigure
<escott> abu-bakr, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/initramfs.conf.5.html
<Trigun191> Yo! finally got the packages on 10.04
<Trigun191> if I upgrade to the new one does anyone think they will still be there
<mrmj> ty for your help yumbo, i will try that driver..
<spazzz> So any of you guys heard of installing wow on 11.10 cause I looked it up on youtube and noticed that can't do it on there.Also saw one thing on forum but it was old so wasn't sure if it would be accurate.
<abu-bakr> escott, thanks for that.. had a read through that page and a bit of the ..tools page but way too much information and too late at night for it ..
<spazzz> I asked b4 but got disconnected roomate pulled cord out of the wall
<abu-bakr> so the alternative is to create a 11;10 server usb and follow the instructions for athat?
<abu-bakr> this is why I feel raid5 for ubuntu for most people - just doesnt work
<matt_> Hi so I am having two problems I believe to be related:
<escott> abu-bakr, that would probably be easier, im surprised you were able to make any headway with the standard cd
<Tuxiscool> Hello. Is there any configuration subdir of the user's /home dir into which icons can be placed so that the current icon theme will use them?
<matt_> Games have choppy performance and sound delay
<matt_> Native games
<meerkats> how do I apply a patch to vlc?
<abu-bakr> ok.. i reaaally wanted to stick to 11.04
<abu-bakr> is raid 1+0 an option for me?
<spazzz> Matt there is alot of games you can play though,which one you thinking about?
<mattrb> spazzz, almost every single one I've tried
<mattrb> All of them are choppy (seems to correspond to lots of sound) with delayed sound.
<spazzz> cod4?
<escott> abu-bakr, you can use an 11.04 server disk. you could certainly do 1+0 if you wanted
<mattrb> No native linux games
<spazzz> well with linux the sound issue is cause of
<spazzz> don't quote me on this but open al or something like that need to look it up
<spazzz> but that is an easy fix
<spazzz> brb
<mattrb> Trine, Jamestown, Shadowgrounds, etc. lots of Humble Indie Bundle games
<paulsomebody> Tuxiscool: Yes, there is.
<paulsomebody> Tuxiscool: But what are you trying to do? Add a custom icon to the application?
<mattrb> spazzz, most of these games use SDL or similar just to note
<paulsomebody> Tuxiscool: That would be /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/ for default theme.
<N00bish> hi room. can anyone advise re: speeding up ftp transfers. i have just set up an ftp server on latest distro and download speeds from it are half that of another similarly hosted (remote) server. no ssl/encryption is enabled.
<Kingtiger01> @N00bish: is this a local transfer(LAN) or is this a WAN/Internet transfer
<wookienz> hi, i have an open port under netsta. I want to close it, how do i do that?
<Tuxiscool> paulsomebody: It needs to be in /home, publicly accessible. I'm coding an application that needs to show recent web history (favicons) in the menu, and I'm temporarily wanting to add them to the theme so that they're visible (only icons in the theme are visible in the unity menu)
<Kingtiger01> does anyone know if the Transmission team has a Current PPA
<paulsomebody> Tuxiscool: Hmm. I think history is implemented via the cache of something like that.
<spazzz> mattrb hmm,maybe its just all the games I play use that.open al was usually always the problem after looking it up for sure.
<paulsomebody> Tuxiscool: This is not quite what you asked about.
<paulsomebody> Tuxiscool: I think it would be better if you would have asked at #ubuntu-dev those guys should know more.
<Tuxiscool> paulsomebody: Ah, thanks. I was unaware of that channel.
<paulsomebody> Kingtiger01: Google knows, and it have agreed to share its secret with me. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/transmission-2-31-released-hits-ppa/
<N00bish> kingtinger01: wan
<bogdan> does anyone know how do I get spdif passthrough to work on ubuntu oneiric? (in smplayer or mplayer or any other movie player)
<Kingtiger01> @Paulsomebody : Yeah thats there out-of-date ppa, there nightlys on there are over 6 months old
<paulsomebody> Kingtiger01: Search the Launchpad then.
<meerkats> how do I find any given command of all those used in my terminal NOT using the up keys to check one by one?
<meerkats> like ctrl something to list only those starting with a letter
<scott__> escott: what was the name of the install i need to re-install? some sorta l****kit??
<King_Ozzy> hey meerkats
<meerkats> King_Ozzy,
<King_Ozzy> I like your nick
<meerkats> thx i guess
<trism> meerkats: ctrl+r
<paulsomebody> meerkats: You press the first letter and the hit the Tab for auto completion twice. This will list possible commands.
<Kingtiger01> @Noobish : whats youre upload Bandwidth and what is the average transfer rate
<meerkats> thanks Trism
<scott__> escott: it had to do with my usb flash drive issue
<N00bish> kingtiger01: the serving machine has 40Mbps upload speed and receiving has 50Mbps download.
<meerkats> TO use the patch command I need to name the patch file. I have no idea what name to use for http://pastebin.com/2eCV28u3
<scott__> escott: was it libutilitykit?
<N00bish> kingtiger01: average transfer rate is 2.1MB/s
<N00bish> kingtiger01: on a similarly hosted server average transfer rate is 4.9MB/s
<Kingtiger01> ouch, is this FTPS/FTP or SFTP?
<N00bish> plain ftp as i know sftp is slower
<Kingtiger01> not necessarily, in some enviorments depending on file size the overhead of SFTP is not much slower if any at all.
<Kingtiger01> and what FTP Daemon are you using
<scott__> !daemon
<meerkats> like in  patch -p1 < filenamehere
<N00bish> Kingtiger01: receiving machines filezilla settings look identical for both. have just installed proftpd on 2.1MB/s server
<fbdystang> Hi all, does ubuntu have a script to automatically update ip with changeip.com? Thanks
<Kingtiger01> Ahh proftpd, had a issue recently with that. one sec let me look over my notes.
<scott__> kingtiger01: please define daemon for a noob, if you're not already too busy
<N00bish> cheers kingtiger01
<N00bish> am open to suggestions of alt ftp software
<Kingtiger01> Daemon is a application that runs as a background service. FTPD for example is a FTP Server Daemon. Along with PROftpD
<escott> scott__, policykit-1
<yumbo> N00bish, using vsftpd here
<meerkats> trism, I have used ctrl+r successfully once, but every time I try to look for patch, I can only write "pa", and shows the results for "pa" why?
<scott__> escott: thanks my man. gonna use sudo apt-get install...is that what you reccomend?
<yumbo> N00bish, for those speeds I would recommend using SFTP
<trism> meerkats: it only searches the history, if you want to complete general commands, use tab as paulsomebody suggested
<meerkats> ok
<Jeaton> what good dvd burning software is out there on ubuntu, I use to use tovid on 10.04?
<Jeaton> do you guys recommend that for 11.10?
<ubuntunoob> k3b
<ubuntunoob> and brasero
<yumbo> Jeaton, brasero
<escott> scott__, you can try it, but there may be other things that were broken when you tried to remove unity
<abu-bakr> escott, fella.. I cannot find any information on hooking my existing installation up with a new disk to create a raid 1 array..!
<abu-bakr> using 11.04 standard.
<ubuntunoob> im thinking of getting a sansa fuze+
<scott__> escott: Building dependency tree       Reading state information... Done    policykit-1 is already the newest version.
<ubuntunoob> how is linux compatibility?
<nick22> wazzzzzzuuup
<ubuntunoob> can it sync  and stuff?
<trism> meerkats: for your previous question, the name of the patch file doesn't matter, although they often end in .diff or .patch by convention
<meerkats> thx trism, I have downloaded the patch and named vlcpatch.diff, now I have to confirm what it does, I dont want it to change the date of my laptop everytime I run the thing
<meerkats> incidentally, does any of you know where does VLC store its vlcx128-xmas.png?
<scott__> escott: you think that now that i've successfully xferred all my files due to your earlier assistance, and it is now safe to loose any files on my machine....that i should just suck it up and re-install ubuntu at this point? i mean it IS  a rather painless operation afterall, and i'm not too far vested in this particular insatllation
<mattrb> So anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing my sound delay/lag in games?
<paulsomebody> mattrb: Which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<mattrb> paulsomebody, 11.10
<paulsomebody> mattrb: I may offer only the unthinkable. :)
<mattrb> hmm?
<paulsomebody> mattrb: Google it, or look up similar pleas for help on forums.
<skegeek> I rebooted and there's a screen saying it couldn't restore screen settings. Problem is it has no close button and it's longer than the screen.
<ethosrot> Is there a way to get at another machine's serial ports and map your own /dev/ttyS* to them (over a LAN)?
<escott> abu-bakr, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm#Growing_an_array_by_adding_devices
<escott> scott__, it all depends on how much customization of your desktop you have done and how willing you are to have to do it again
<dragomir> hi all - i have an ibm thinkpad x61 running ubuntu 10.04. Sometimes the system will just shut off out. I think it has to do with the fan control of thinkpads. Has anyone experienced any issues with this? Can someone please help me?
<skylined101> hello everyone
<skylined101> ISP is blocking my ports @@ .. what is a way around this ?how can i scan if they left some open ports ?
<Haltemien> Could anyone walk me trough on how to get a VM on ubuntu? :)
<mebigfatguy1> can't boot 11.10 using linux 3.0, pure purple screen. using GEForce FX 5200. Can boot with 2.6.8... adding nomodeset, changes it so that the screen is black with blinking cursor but no love. Anything i can do to track down what's wrong?
<bazhang> Haltemien, vbox?
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<mebigfatguy1> i would expect
<bazhang> Haltemien, start up virtualbox, follow the prompts, (creating a virtual hdd, giving it ram, etc.) then point it to the .iso you have dl'd
<qmanjr5> My sound has just recently decided to stop working. It was working fine yesterday, but now it's not working at all...
<Haltemien> Bazhang: Does it work with. exe files aswell?
<fbdystang> following Haltemien's question, is there a way to use the old vbox version and not the ose?
<fbdystang> Haltemien: yes it does
<bazhang> Haltemien, since those are not OS's, no
<Satin> trying to download gparted, but get 404 error,
<mebigfatguy1> qmanjr5: my audigy sound does that occasionally.. using alsamixer fixes it tho
<Satin> using terminal and software center
<fbdystang> you install windows inside of vbox, in which you can run exe files
<Haltemien> I just need VM to run a windowsprogram called "odin"
<krieg1> good evening, is there a cfg tool or manager tool of some sort for unity? or some process or package to get to add a panel, make launchers on it, etc?
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: should be fine. Just install windows in the vm
<Satin> but no luck
<Blackshirt> Satin..you can download with apt or aptitude
<Haltemien> Hmm. Could anyone guide me trough that?
<Satin> no
<mebigfatguy1> krieg1: cairodock is pretty nice
<pm-> whats the command for listing the installed packages?
<fbdystang> Haltemien: do you have vbox installed?
<Blackshirt> Pm- dpkg -l
<krieg1> mebigfatguy1: no i meant to actually cfg unity,
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: guide thru what?
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: install virtual box, get an iso of the windows installer, tell virtual box about it, and it will install it
<Haltemien> fbdystang: Yes
<pm-> ty
<mebigfatguy1> krieg1: ah, beside compiz?
<fbdystang> Haltemien: now do you have your windows cd?
<Haltemien> What windows installer? Like iso of win7?
<fbdystang> yea
<Haltemien> No, but i got a bootable USB with win7
<krieg1> mebigfatguy1: no, i mean without all the extra junk, is there a tool to work on unity, add launchers, add a bar, a drawer to a bar, etc
<fbdystang> is it an iso?
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: can you put odin on the usb?
<Haltemien> Nope :/
<Haltemien> I could put odin a the usb
<Haltemien> on*
<MoLoot> I have a server running with xrdp. When I connect from home and from work, I get two different sessions.  Is there a way I can either share the session or when I login have it drop the other connection so I have the other desktop or can use my firewfox without having to manually kill the process
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: i don't think you can transfer a win7 install from a drive to vbox.
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: really need to install it.
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: altho never say never
<Haltemien> mebigfatguy1: But i can just download an win7 ISO right?
<fbdystang> right
<fbdystang> but you will need the activiation code
<mebigfatguy1> yup :)
<ok_wait> hi all, i'm looking for help with compositing in 11.10 and the new 3.0.0.15.17 kernel. it worked fine before upgrading (from 11.04 and the 2.6.38-11 kernel). no transparency, no wobbly windows or anything. what am i doing wrong?
<bazhang> Haltemien, you can purchase one
<Blackshirt> No,you must pay your windows
<fbdystang> which is why we all hate windows here
<Haltemien> Ok, ill buy one then :P
<krieg1> mebigfatguy1: is thre anyway at all to add panels, launchers or adjust the de?
<Blackshirt> Not hate,but we must respect windows right
<mebigfatguy1> launchers yes
<mebigfatguy1> launchers are defined by *.desktop files
<krieg1> ive been trying, unable to add a drawer or launchers to the panel
<mrmj> This driver is activated but not currently in use.....?
<mrmj> whats up with that?
<Haltemien> How do i execute a tar.gz file in the console?
<krieg1> huh? what about non linux stuff, how are you suppose to make a launcher for that?
<bazhang> Haltemien, what file
<mebigfatguy1> krieg1: sorry, i must have misunderstood you. never mind.
<MoLoot> Haltemien: You cannot execute, but you can extract the contents with tar -xzvf and then the filename. tar --help or man tar
<mrmj> is there a repository i can add to my list that will give me the older graphics card drivers?
<Haltemien> utorrent :)
<Haltemien> Thanks :)
<krieg1> mebigfatguy1: basically, this is new to me, unity, is there anyway i can make this like my old de, nice custom panels, launcher of what i want where i want
<MoLoot> Haltemien: ... will give you more info
<mrmj> i need an ancient driver..
<ubuntunoob> does the sansa fuze plus work on ubuntu?
<ubuntunoob> try gnome 3 if you hate unity
<ubuntunoob> like i do
<Haltemien> OK, Last question :P I got this folder with a program named heimdall in it. It has an exe file. How do i start it?
<mebigfatguy1> krieg1: not really, you can hide the unity launcher, and install a 3rdparty docking package, or gnome3
<krieg1> ubuntunoob, is that basically logging in no effects?
<ubuntunoob> not really its just replacing your de
<ubuntunoob> its not like gnome 2
<krieg1> oh god
<ubuntunoob> but if you wanted gnome 2 you would have to use MATE
<krieg1> no i kinda tried that already
<mrmj> does anyone know where i can get very old graphics card drivers, i need an ancient one thats not in the repository
<ubuntunoob> o
<krieg1> wow
<ubuntunoob> http://linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php
<robin0800> krieg1: you can drag and drop apps to the launcher
<mrmj> unity seems so strange, but im learning to like it
<mebigfatguy1> Haltemien: well, you would need to be in windows to launch it (either native or in a vbox).
<ubuntunoob> unity sucks and everyone knows it but we have to forcibly use it
<krieg1> robin0800, 3rd party software isnt an app though, for instance, CAD, Rockwell
<ok_wait> nobody has compositing problems but me?
<ubuntunoob> i personally like xfce
<ubuntunoob> :D
<bazhang> !ot | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntunoob> shut it ubottu i was just stating an opinion
<mrmj> all my videos lag badly, avi streaming or playing a file, youtube lags, but worked fine with ubuntu 6 lol
<phenom> What am I missing, does apt-get dist-upgrade not upgrade versions anymore?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, wrong place, wrong attitude. stop it
<ubuntunoob> you guys are too strict
<bazhang> phenom, it never did
<ubuntunoob> on rules
<mrmj> i need some ancient drivers for my video card i think, can i add a repository?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | phenom
<ubottu> phenom: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<phenom> huh?
<krieg1> ubuntunoob: basically the same thing, a shell, so no customizing options
<krieg1> wow im screwed, distro hunt time
<ubuntunoob> linux mint
<phenom> I went from Feisty to Hardy etc via dist-upgrade
<Tuxiscool> Does anyone here have a version of ubuntu earlier than 11.10?
<krieg1> no same thing as this
<phenom> didn't I ?
<phenom> wtf
<Tuxiscool> (Using Unity)
<ubuntunoob> try linux mint
<phenom> Tuxiscool: I am running 10.04
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, stop that
<hdon_> hi all :) i am using oneiric, but choosing fluxbox in lightdm has no effect. any help?
<krieg1> ubuntunoob,,,, its the same
<Tuxiscool> phenom: Running unity too?
<ubuntunoob> stop what ?
<mrmj> i need nvidia-71 driver and the oldest in my repositories is 96, wtf can i do?
<phenom> Tuxiscool: No
<iTanner> Hello I am trying to resize my partition (i know, gpsrted isnt ubuntu) but I get "can't have overlapping partitions"
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, the offtopic chit chat
<ubuntunoob> not if you use the xfce or lxde version
<krieg1> same thing, a non customized shell, very very very limited
<Tuxiscool> Damn.
<phenom> Tuxiscool: I wouldn't ever use Unity
<ubuntunoob> oh sorry
<krieg1> wow didnt think gnome would get ruined like this
<ubuntunoob> = what i thought when unity and gnome 3 came out :P
<ubuntunoob> thats why i switched to xfce ;P
<krieg1> yeah i have to switch, i cant use this at all
<krieg1> this is worthless
<mrmj> im going back to ubuntu edgy i guess rofl
<Tuxiscool> phenom: That's cool. I'm just curious whether it's doing something silly in the unity version with 11.04 which it is in 11.10.
<bastidrazor> Unity was the best thing to happen to gnome.
<bazhang> lets get back on support here please
<krieg1> well thanks for the help, ill just install debian, old but works
<krieg1> laters and thanks
<mrmj> i need support
<mrmj> :)
<zpb0103_> could just use classic instead of unity
<bazhang> mrmj, use nvidia-current then
<hdon_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". :|
<mrmj> i tried that but i dont think it works
<mrmj> then tried the nvidia-96 same result
<phenom> Am I wrong in thinking dist-upgrade upgrades versions in the past? https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/installing-upgrading.html
<mrmj> says the driver is activated but not currently in use...
<bazhang> phenom, could be done that way, but not the recommended way.
<phenom> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> phenom, you'd need to manually change your sources.list for that to be successful
<SwashBuckla> hello. I would like xsnow to run on login. How do I do this?
<mrmj> videos play fine in like ubuntu 6 or 8, but lag badly in 11.1 and i think it must be a driver issue
<mrmj> or is it the unity desktop?
<bazhang> mrmj, try without the 3d effects yet?
<SwashBuckla> I think I could get xsnow to run if I launch it from .xinitrc, but I lose launching Unity etc
<mrmj> the computer im using is ancient like 900mz 512 ram
<mrmj> well i think im on the unity 2d it never had an option for 3d
<bazhang> mrmj, I 'd say ram is more of a limiting option
<SwashBuckla> p.s., everyone download xsnow
<mrmj> is the pc too slow for ubuntu 11.1, is that why my videos lag so bad?
<SwashBuckla> mrmj: take a look at the RAM and CPU usage statistics during idle
<SwashBuckla> mrmj: i.e., when you're not using the pc
<mrmj> isnt there gnome still? would that help?
<SwashBuckla> mrmj: yes
<mrmj> i need to add it or what?
<SwashBuckla> mrmj: no it's in Ubuntu by default. you can enable this at your login screen. Simply click the gear icon, and select Ubuntu 2D
<mrmj> on the login screen there was ubuntu and ubuntu 2d i think but they seemed the same
<SwashBuckla> mrmj: they are not the same
<mrmj> ahhhh
<phix> Any reason why I can't add applets / plugins to gnome panel when running in classic mode?  I also can't move or create new panels
<SwashBuckla> mrmj: in addition to this, you can also use another Window Manager or Desktop Envionment
<mrmj> the 2d should let my slow pc run faster?
<SwashBuckla> mrmj: most probably
<trism> phix: alt+right click (if this is oneiric)
<mrmj> very nice, that might be an issue
<robin0800> ! notunity | mrmj
<ubottu> mrmj: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phix> mrmj: Or you can install the xubuntu-desktop, it uses even less resources
<SwashBuckla> mrmj: if you are low on resources, Ubuntu 2D uses less resources, leaving more for playing videos and such :)
<SwashBuckla> robin0800: thanks :)
<phix> trism: :D <3 thnx mate!
<mrmj> i was thinking the video card drivers because i didnt see any
<SwashBuckla> robin0800: is there a place I can read about all of these !notunity etc things?
<mrmj> but in synaptic there were a few installed already
<SwashBuckla> (so it saves me duplicating effort)
<bazhang> !usage | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported achitectures on Ubuntu. Consider using a 64-bit version of Ubuntu if you have more memory than 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<bazhang> whoopsie
<Grackle> Is anyone else finding that single clicks are being registered as double clicks?
<SwashBuckla> bazhang: wat
<bazhang> !factoids | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> SwashBuckla, sorry brain cramp
<Grackle> I'm wondering if this is a known/recent problem
<SwashBuckla> ubottu: thanks :) maybe drink some hot coco to cure the cramp
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SwashBuckla> bazhang: ^
<SwashBuckla> looks like I have it too
<robin0800> SwashBuckla: think there is a guide on omg!ubuntu! its called gnome classic by the way
<mebigfatguy1> Grackle: never seen that
<dennis_> hi all using oneiric, have radeon module loaded, glxinfo says GLX missing o_O
<ok_wait> SwashBuckla, thank you. my problem was i wasn't getting compositing (transparency etc.) because i had gnome classic selected at login
<qmanjr5> mebigfatguy1, you said something about Alsamixer, but that's what I'm using now.
<SwashBuckla> ok_wait: haha. it's always awesome helping more than one person with some advice :)
<ok_wait> lol
<phix> trism: ok and how do I move a panel?  I have a dual monitor setup and I want the default monitor not to have the panel on it :)
<mebigfatguy1> just saying that my sound shuts off occasionally, and it's because my 'audigy' line turns off for some reason
<fbdystang> How do I know what is dishing out port 80 on my server? is there a command to see what program "owns" it?
<mebigfatguy1> so i just have to turn it back on
<phix> trism: but I want newly launched apps to be displayed on the default monitor
<robin0800> ok_wait: you can hack classic to run compiz see the guides
<phix> trism: ok nm, I figured it out :)
<phix> trism: ALT+Left click drag :)
<qmanjr5> My sound isn't working right now. But it was working yesterday. Also, if I go to the login screen, my headphones will work. :\ Just not on my account. It's not muted
<SwashBuckla> bazhang: I think the !factoids DB link should be on IRC Guidelines:  http://goo.gl/cEF1w
<mebigfatguy1> fbdystang: sudo netstat -lptu
<SwashBuckla> (linked to in topic)
<fbdystang> mebigfatguy1: thanks!
<stjohnmedrano> good day all, ive been lost track of ubuntu, but im still using it, where can i download the latest one? the alpha release? thanks all sorry for such a noob. thanks guys
<urlin2u> stjohnmedrano, ubuntu.com
<libryder> any ideas on how to kill a process started as root from apache?
<SwashBuckla> what's the set of processes that gets spawned on the vanilla Unity desktop? I need to know so I can add them to .xinitrc to append some custom commands (like launching xsnow)
<Grackle> libryder: CGI script? Sounds like a poorly designed system though.
<mebigfatguy1> libryder: sudo kill doesn't work?
<SwashBuckla> careful throwing advice like sudo around
<SwashBuckla> so many people I know sudo everything
<fbdystang> mebigfatguy1: it doesn't look like that gives port numbers
<libryder> i'm trying to create an internal webgui that can restart init processes, specifically aseterisk
<mebigfatguy1> fbdystang: i see ports... .   you can also use                sudo lsof -i
<dennis_> hi all :) i had an NVidia card but switched to ATI because of their openness. now though i have no glx. Xorg log says "Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation" so i think maybe i need to uninstall this an install another?
<dennis_> but dpkg -S does not tell me what package it came from :(
<SwashBuckla> kill -9 NO MORE CPU TIME! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<libryder> SwashBuckla: that video is hilarious
<robin0800> stjohnmedrano: see the topic at #ubuntu+1
<libryder> any better ideas on managing a process run as root that needs to be restarted from a webgui?
<dennis_> SwashBuckla, lol
<fbdystang> mebigfatguy1: it looks like it only has Command/pid/user/fd/type/device/size-off/node/name. no ports?
<SwashBuckla> I am so jealous of that man
<libryder> this looks promising http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5866632/execute-a-sudo-command-in-ruby-on-rails-app
<phix> LjL: Hey, how have you been buddy?
<mebigfatguy1> fbdystang: isn't there a port in the name field?
<nick22> what control the display in linux ?
<fbdystang> mebigfatguy1: OK, yea but they are way bigger than what I expect. Like I can't find 8081
<fbdystang> yet I can see it from the web
<mebigfatguy1> fbdystang: 'non-normal' big port numbers are usually outgoing ports
<fbdystang> hmm. there has to be a command to see the 'normal' ports
<venomcode> evga graphics card, will ubuntu support it
<SwashBuckla> hello. I would like xsnow to run on login. How do I do this?
<venomcode> swash do you smoke
<SwashBuckla> I think I could get xsnow to run if I launch it from .xinitrc, but I lose launching Unity etc
<nick22> how to show the xorg display configure in the terminal ?
<venomcode> swash do you smoke
<bazhang> !ot | venomcode
<ubottu> venomcode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ang> hi. i'm running ubuntu 11.04 ... I recently installed a second NIC and it appears that my udev rules to always name this NIX as eth1 are sometimes ignored (sometimes it shows up as eth0 despite the rule). Any ideas?
<dennis_> apt-get update gives me BADKEY. did apt-key install. no change. now what?
<dennis_> only have official apt sources
<dennis_> for oneiric
<dennis_> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<SunTsu> SwashBuckla: just curious, tried running "xsnow &"?
<SwashBuckla> SunTsu: yes.
<SwashBuckla> SunTsu: it works! but that wasn't my question
<venomcode> who codes in c# in here
<aeon-ltd> venomcode: a lot of people in ##csharp do
<SunTsu> SwashBuckla: then I don't understand your question. Run "xsnow &" from .xinitrc and everything should be fine
<bazhang> venomcode, ubuntu support only here; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<venomcode> thing is, monodev isnt as robust as visual studio
<venomcode> which sucks
<venomcode> well can you install sharpdevelop on UBUNTU
<bazhang> venomcode, that does NOT make this the chat channel
<SwashBuckla> SunTsu: 1) Ubuntu only loads .xinitrc if you select Custom Desktop Configuration from the login screen 2) Even if you do 1., you lose Unity just by launching xsnow &
<dennis_> SwashBuckla, "even if you do, you lose unity." you make that sound like a bad thing
<SwashBuckla> dennis_: keep your opinions to yourself.
<SwashBuckla> dennis_: this setup is for my mum
<SwashBuckla> I personally run DWM
<dennis_> haha... that's what i'm doing too
<nick22> where to check which driver is installed for my display card?
<dennis_> my mom couldn't figure out unity
<nick22> i don't like unity to
<SwashBuckla> My  mum can, so I'm sticking with whatever she's cool with. Wanted to add xsnow as a nice feature :)
<dennis_> nick22, you can use lsmod|grep -iE '(nv)|(radeon)' probably will do it
<dennis_> SwashBuckla, compiz config settings manager might have a similar effect in the configs
<theos> hi. i have a usb webcam. it is detected as "ID 0ac8:3340 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.". the problem is that i cant get it to work. cheese shows a black screen. i am using ubuntu lucid. please help.
<ahoneybun> theos, run "cheese" in terminal and see the output
<SunTsu> SwashBuckla: I don't run unity, but isn't there some session/autostart system where you could add xsnow?
<dennis_> theos, dunno nothing about cheese but if you have gstreamer installed you can try some gstreamer pipelines like "gst-launch v4l2src ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink"
<theos> ahoneybun, good idea. just a minute :)
<mebigfatguy1> SunTsu; yes
<dennis_> theos, or "gst-launch v4lsrc ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink"
<dennis_> theos, cheese is probably based on gstreamer so getting closer to the wire might be a useful diagnostic step
<dennis_> even if it isn't, it would be useful to see if gstreamer can do it with the most basic pipeline
<dio525i> i'm trying to launch gui apps remotely from an ssh tunnel ... server is lubuntu client is ubuntu... does anyone know what i need to do to allow remotely launching gui apps from lubuntu?
<edbian> Hello
<edbian> ?
<theos> ahoneybun, no output in terminal when running cheese with the webcam
<dennis_> dio525i, hello in canada :) at the very least you'll need all the x libs. have you used apt to install an X program?
<mebigfatguy1> edbian: greetings
<dennis_> dio525i, have you done this before?
<edbian> :)
<dennis_> s/edbian/debian
<edbian> s/dennis_/dennis
<dennis_> also
<dennis_> s/ubuntu/debian
<dennis_> edbian, nick taken
<ahoneybun> theos, no errors?
<dio525i> dennis, i've never done it before ...
<SunTsu> dio525i: you should not need anything special to do so, just allow XForwarding and you are ready to go
<edbian> :P
<theos> dennis_, "gst-launch v4l2src ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink" command uses my inbuilt cam. not the usb cam :D
<dennis_> dio525i, you'll need -X or -Y to enable X11 forwarding in ssh
<theos> ahoneybun, no output at all.
<dennis_> theos, ah, you'll need to set the right v4l2src option
<ahoneybun> theos, weird I get errors about gtk-warnings lol
<theos> oh
<dio525i> the command that i used "ssh -C -X user@my.se.rv.er gnome-terminal"
<dennis_> theos, i don't have it installed on this system though so i can't check what the name of the option is for you. it's probably device= and either a numeric index or a /dev path
<ahoneybun> theos, does the inbuilt cam work?
<dio525i> SunTsu, where do i allow Xforwarding in lubuntu?
<theos> ahoneybun, yes it works fine with every software
<edbian> dio525i, sometimes it takes a long time to get the gui on the client, especially over the internet
<dennis_> dio525i, /etc/openssh/sshd.something
<dennis_> dio525i, or ssh_server.something
<edbian> dio525i, It appears to be not working (with no errors) but if you give it like 2 minutes it will work
<ahoneybun> theos, cheese works very well for me, inbuilt on my netbook and this usb cam on the desktop
<dennis_> dio525i, /etc/ssh/sshd_config on ubuntu it appears
<SunTsu> dio525i: or ~/.ssh/config
<theos> ahoneybun, cheese doesnt give any error for the usb cam. it just doesnt show any image. just a black screen
<edbian> theos, take the lens cap off
<dio525i> dennis/SunTsu/edbian ... will try those locations ...will report back in a few...thank you very much
<theos> edbian, i did. then? :D
<mebigfatguy1> ed:)
<edbian> dio525i, sure
<edbian> theos, no errors?  I'm not really sure
<ahoneybun> theos, "gksu cheese"
<edbian> theos, try running cheese as root
<SunTsu> dio525i: -X should be sufficient, but you need to conform to secure XForwarding. Try -Y instead just to be sure
<theos> ahoneybun, edbian, i did. no errors
<ahoneybun> theos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463733
<theos> no output even
<edbian> theos, I'm not sure
<SwashBuckla> SunTsu: yeah that's what I want
<venomcode> anyone get Bluray playback working ?
<borillion> my desktop crashes when I try to run things like Calibre, Virtualbox anyone know whats going on with qt and nvidia
<borillion> I mean crashes all the way back to login screen
<theos> ahoneybun, i need zc3340 drivers i guess :S
<venomcode> borillion
<venomcode> what does your name mean
<borillion> nothing really just sounds cool
<ahoneybun> theos, maybe should look at that then
<venomcode> yea kinda does
<venomcode> heh
<SunTsu> venomcode: please, go to #ubuntu-offtopic  for chit-chat
<ahoneybun> would it be bad if I asked what music player people liked?
<ahoneybun> guess so
<borillion> dang this really sucks. how can I get a debug of a crash like this?
<venomcode> suntsu, you no nothing of the art of war
<edbian> ahoneybun, I like banshee, there is some package that gives statistics on this stuff though
<venomcode> why you sweating me
<edbian> borillion, the crash you're experiencing is 'x crashing' the gui server
<edbian> borillion, try looking at the output on tty1 of in the bottom of dmesg
<borillion> edbian, thanks kk
<SunTsu> venomcode: at least I don't read you anymore
<edbian> borillion, sure
<ahoneybun> edbian, LifeHacker voted it as the best overall linux music player
<mah454> Hello
<edbian> ahoneybun, good for banshee :)
<edbian> mah454, hi
<mah454> I need change resolution to 1366x768 but display manager have not this resolution !
<mah454> how can fix this ?
<venomcode> mah try terminal
<edbian> mah454, try using the xrandr command
<mah454> edbian, how can use this command ?
<edbian> mah454, I don't remember, look at the man page silly
<venomcode> you cant ask that question according to suntsu
<edbian> cant' ask what?
<OerHeks> venomcode, here are 2 pages about BR, you need to stream the movie to watch unencrypted >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD http://themediaviking.com/2010/bluray-linux/
<mah454> edbian, please view this : http://pastebin.com/upyJhLcT
<edbian> mah454, viewing
<OerHeks> venomcode, last url is outdated, i wanted to paste this one > https://www.ebower.com/docs/ubuntu-bluray/
<venomcode> ok thank you oerheks
<venomcode> thank you
<borillion_> there is nothing in the dmesg
<borillion_> I cleared it and hit calibre to crash me
<edbian> mah454, what video card you got?
<borillion_> all I see is [17163.339938] type=1400 audit(1324183711.549:30): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=19152 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" name="/usr/tmp/" pid=19153 comm="telepathy-haze" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<edbian> mah454, an intel I see from you pastebin.  Hang on
<mah454> edbian, Inter Corporation
<borillion_> is there a way I can start x from a remote ssh maybe I can see something that way
<edbian> mah454, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel  then restart and see if you can set your resolution
<mah454> edbian, I installed this package ...
<edbian> borillion_, ssh -X user@server   then just run the gui command and it will run in gui locally (and give errors if things crash
<edbian> mah454, already?  did you restart?
<mah454> edbian, yes
<arunce> ssh -XC for compression
<CoJaBo> Is it posssible to dump the complete memory of an already running process?
<venomcode> yes
<edbian> mah454, Mmm, I'm not sure then.   Maybe the open source driver just doesn't work that well that
<fbdystang>  Can someone help with this: pastebin.com/N2yXr0Zc thanks
<mah454> ok thank you :)
<edbian> CoJaBo, umm, probably using gdb but don't ask me how
<CoJaBo> Yeh, thats the problem I'm having
<borillion__> edbian, nothing in dmesg pertaining to crash
<edbian> borillion_, sorry :(  there is an x log (/var/log/X ...)
<theos> ahoneypot, music player: i like rhythmbox for online radios and gnome-media player for movies:)
<almoxarife> fbdystang: you placed a "#" prior to the "(" on line 17
<borillion__> edbian, Xorg log?
<edbian> borillion__, yeah... can you find it?
<mrmj> can i add older repositories?
<almoxarife> fbdystang: remove the "#" from line 17
<fbdystang> almoxarife: but I also have a # on line 12
<fbdystang> to start the paren
<fbdystang> almoxarife: doesnt that still work or am I wrong?
<borillion__> edbian, nothing seems useful http://pastebin.com/H2ZfighN
<oneliner> is there any problem trying to install ubuntu on a 2tb drive that i should be aware of?
<mrmj> will the things in the older repositories work with ubuntu 11.1?
<borillion__> maybe something I dont see
<almoxarife> fbdystang: my bad, the whole thing is remarked out, and I was looking at the wrong line
<nprezident> hello people, i have a bunch of files that has %20 in the file name (4ex. file%20file.mp3) where ever there is a space in the file %20 is there a way where i can change the name of multiple files deleting the %20 ?
<fbdystang> almoxarife: Yea, that's what I thought too. but why the error?
<almoxarife> fbdystang: what is the chr$ at pos17 of line 46?
<SunTsu> fbdystang: maybe you have some invisible char somewhere, try writing it anew
<fbdystang> OK, i'll just type it an try
<borillion__> edbian, nothing seems useful http://pastebin.com/H2ZfighN
<borillion__> maybe something I dont see
<nprezident> anybody ?
<mrmj> does anyone know if i can add the old repositories and files to ubuntu 11.1?
<mrmj> i need an ancient driver
<mrmj> :P
<borillion__> is this it [ 17148.126] 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x235ed) [0x4235ed]
<borillion__> [ 17148.126] Segmentation fault at address 0xf79a7f60
<borillion__> [ 17148.126]
<borillion__> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<borillion__> [ 17148.126]
<FloodBot1> borillion__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fbdystang> almoxarife: SunTsu: Thanks guys, that was it, I had copied and pasted from browser and it added weird characters that didn't display. Thanks!
<Cyber_HC> ctcp donk
<mrmj> anyone know of a repository i can add to ubuntu 11.1 to get ancient nvidia drivers?
<mrmj> lol
<CoJaBo> How would one get a memory dump during normal debugging? Isn't this a normal procedure??
<mrmj> i need nvidia-71 or legacy drivers,, the oldest in 11.1 is nvidia-96 :(
<robin0800> mrmj: can you get it from nvidia's site?
<mrmj> i can but i read on the ubuntu wiki site and forums that its not good or doesnt work by downloading them
<mrmj> not sure if thats true..
<w30> mrmj, if all you need is one driver go to the package site and get the deb then use dpkg to install it.
<mrmj> i dont think i was able to find a deb file
<w30> mrmj, http:packages.com
<w30> mrmj, http:packages.ubuntu.com correction on that
<w30> mrmj, what was the last version you had it on?
<mrmj> well i was able to play videos fine with the same old computer using ubuntu 6
<mrmj> but i put in a bigger hard drive and newer version of ubuntu, videos lag really bad
<mrmj> streaming or just playing a file
<w30> mrmj, jeezzz, way back eh?
<mrmj> its a dinosaur
<mrmj> :)
<mrmj> 900mz 512 ram i think
<mrmj> lol
<w30> mrmj, what Nvidia card is it?
<mrmj> but it worked fine for surfing the net or just playing videos
<mrmj> its like nvidia riva tnt 2
<mrmj> very old
<mrmj> cant i just add older repositories to 11.1?
<w30> mrmj, you would mess up everything related to updates and dependencies
<mrmj> ahhh
<mrmj> where would drivers be on the packages page?
<dio525i> OKAY!!! i figured it out... it was xwrapper.config ... i needed to change "allowed_users" value to "anybody"...thanks all!!
<w30> mrmj, install your own nvidia driver.  http://tips-linux.net/en/linux-ubuntu/linux-driver/nvidia-driver-32-bits-part-1
<mrmj> i have to download it?
<w30> mrmj, follow the url directions: yes you have to download the driver plus linux module headers fro the repos you have.
<w30> fro/from
<mrmj> i download it manually from there?
<mrmj> or do i just put that in the terminal?
<w30> mrmj, download the driver from there, yes
<w30> mrmj, it's a program from Nvidia that makes and installs, configures a driver for you.
<mrmj> oh nice
<mrmj> theres several parts?
<w30> mrmj, I beleive the program runs and needs an internet connection to get the driver from Nvidia.com or whereever.
<mrmj> i go through the part 1,2,3,4?
<w30> mrmj, and also it compiles the drive module but it needs linux module headers or linux kernel source. It's simpler to just get the header files unless you are going to be compiling kernels.
<w30> mrmj, kernel headers have to be installed before the Nvidia install.sh can run.
<mrmj> i tried installing nvidia drivers in the synaptic but they didnt work, should i remove those?
<kamelot314> mrmj: fresh install?
<mrmj> yes but i tried adding nvidia drivers that were in the synaptic manager and they didnt work, im thinking i should remove that first
<kamelot314> If its a fresh install, you need to install : binutils, make, gcc4.6 (if i remeber) and the lastest linux-header-kernel and after restart the computer in command line and type : sudo sh ./nvidia-(the version).run
<abstrakt> mrmj, you should use jockey
<abstrakt> mrmj, not synaptic
<mrmj> oh do i have that lol
<abstrakt> mrmj, Applications -> Settings -> Additional Drivers
<abstrakt> that's jockey
<mrmj> or can i remove it in the terminal?
<abstrakt> kamelot314, that's a really bad idea honestly
<abstrakt> jockey was put there for a reason, you can and will totally screw your system unrecoverably if you try to install nvidia drivers without using jockey
<abstrakt> I have done it more than once
<kamelot314> abstrakt why?
<kamelot314> oh ok i see
<kamelot314> ;)
<kamelot314> i din't think about jockey ;)
<mrmj> to remove though?
<mrmj> is synaptic ok?
<abstrakt> mrmj, well I have no idea what you did
<mrmj> remove a driver thats not working lol
<abstrakt> mrmj, so you're kind of on your own with that
<kamelot314> mrmj: why the driver is not working?
<abstrakt> mrmj, no I understand that part
<WhyDroid> hey guys i installed ubuntu on my android phone
<WhyDroid> its running great
<mrmj> i installed ubuntu and tried to add a driver in synaptic, but it doesnt work
<WhyDroid> i can now download irc porn
<WhyDroid> because native android irc clients dont support dcc!
<aeon-ltd> ...
<WhyDroid> thats the whole reason i installed it =)
<WhyDroid> i went through the trouble of making a chroot img lol
<kamelot314> mrmj: ok but when you do a fresh install, the first thing ubuntu ask you is to "active" the nvidia driver with jockey
<abstrakt> WhyDroid, and we care, why... exactly?
<aeon-ltd> WhyDroid: tell the guys in !ot about this, not here
<mrmj> it didnt ask that
<WhyDroid> i thought it would get u guys excited
<WhyDroid> and u would be like omfgzorrr
<WhyDroid> u are the l33tz0r
<WhyDroid> ubuntu and android together 4ever
<WhyDroid> and then we break into a musical number
<WhyDroid> oh shit gotta go my battery is low
<WhyDroid> rock on doodz!
<mrmj> :)
<aeon-ltd> that was fun.
<kamelot314> mrmj: When you open Jockey, what he said? Should have Nvidai Accelerated Graphic installed (recommended)
<kamelot314> btw all, sorry for bad english
<mrmj> how do i get to applications, i see system settings and then under hardware the drivers
<mrmj> when i search it shows the driver i tried to install and says this driver is active but not in use
<abstrakt> mrmj, are you using GNOME 3?
<mrmj> u pointed me to the right driver i need but just need to know if i should remove that one
<mrmj> its the 2d unity one
<abstrakt> mrmj, ok, top left of your screen
<abstrakt> mrmist, the square ubuntu icon
<abstrakt> fucking mrmist... change ur nick!
<abstrakt> mrmj, anyway, click the square ubuntu icon and then search for "Additional Drivers"
<mrmj> the dash?
<abstrakt> i don't remember what it's called
<abstrakt> I don't use Unity
<kamelot314> mrmj: i don't know much Gnome3 now since i'm still using xfce
<abstrakt> (barf)
<Trigun191> Anyone know how I can speed up ubuntu on virtual machine?
<kamelot314> the button its call "Root" loll
<abstrakt> XFCE ftw
<abstrakt> Trigun191, buy a faster computer with more cores and more RAM
<mrmj> yeah ive tried that
<abstrakt> Trigun191, enable VT-x if you can
<mrmj> it shows the driver i tried to install..
<mrmj> says this driver is activated but not in use
<Trigun191> where do I find that Abstrakt
<abstrakt> Trigun191, in the VM settings
<abstrakt> somewhere, I don't remember, I'm pretty sure it's under "system"
<kamelot314> mrmj: you should see 2 options for graphic card!
<abstrakt> more than that actually
<abstrakt> I've got like 4 options in mine
<mrmj> theres only remove
<Trigun191> would it have anything to do with the settings i set it at when i installed ubuntu
<kamelot314> lol
<w30> Trigun191, yeah,edit /proc/cpuinfo line 4 to read:  model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
<Trigun191> I am so new to this when I see these lines are these commands I need to enter or this under the vm?
<kamelot314> mrmj: if i was you, i would probably install the one from the nvidia website, but like abstrak say you can f*ck up your system badly
<abstrakt> Trigun191, umm... don't listen to w30, unless I missed a large part of the conversation
<Trigun191> lol
<mrmj> remove with the jockey thing rather than synaptic?
<truefx> system sound is incredible low why ? ubuntu 11.10 i can hardly hear sound on  logitec z 5500 500w hoparlor
<mrmj> the driver i tried to use?
<abstrakt> mrmj, so deactivate the driver
<w30> abstrakt, sorry, poor joke
<abstrakt> mrmj, then remove from synaptic
<abstrakt> w30, oh, hehe, ok I get it now :)
<abstrakt> Trigun191, there's really nothing you can do except buy a more expensive computer
<Trigun191> so the way ubuntu is installed has nothing to do with it?
<abstrakt> Trigun191, more cores help a lot with virtualization
<abstrakt> Trigun191, what OS are you virtualizing? i.e. what is your "guest" OS
<abstrakt> Trigun191, correct
<tbruff13> Trigun191: what are you trying to do
<w30> abstrakt, I got my Christmas present early, heh heh
<Trigun191> linux oracle vm virtualbox
<mrmj> oh i got an error when trying to remove it
<mrmj> lol
<tbruff13> Trigun191: ok what is the problem
<kamelot314> mrmj: what is ?
<abstrakt> Trigun191, umm... that doesn't make sense really
<tbruff13> Trigun191: are you talking solars
<Trigun191> its so slow sometimes running ubuntu
<abstrakt> Trigun191, what is your guest OS
<tbruff13> Trigun191: ok well what desktop environment are you running on your main os
<Trigun191> im guessing that would be ubuntu?
<abstrakt> Trigun191, do you know the difference between guest and host OS?
<tbruff13> Trigun191: why are you guessing
<tbruff13> are you running ubuntu 11.10
<Trigun191> nope, Ive never used this before i am using vm virtual box
<Trigun191> with ubuntu
<Trigun191> and yes 11.10
<kamelot314> and you try to run which OS on Virtual Box?
<tbruff13> Trigun191: ok so now that we know what os you are running
<abstrakt> Trigun191, "your" computer is the host... the thing you run INSIDE virtualbox is the "guest"
<tbruff13> kamelot314: solars
<tbruff13> I think
<Trigun191> ok
<abstrakt> Trigun191, so what is your guest OS
<tbruff13> abstrakt: it is solars
<Trigun191> ubuntu
<tbruff13> Trigun191: your guest os is the os you are trying to run in the virtualbox
<kamelot314> tbruff13 ; what is the issue now
<abstrakt> tbruff13, let him answer, please
<tbruff13> your host os is the os that your computer is running
<tbruff13> sorry abstrakt
<abstrakt> which is what I *just* said
<abstrakt> sigh
<Trigun191> lol ok so is linux the host and then its running ubuntu or is just ubuntu that is the guess os
<Trigun191> i said that all wrong
<kamelot314> yes you did
<abstrakt> Trigun191, dude... you don't even understand what virtualbox does if you can't answer this question
<abstrakt> Trigun191, we can't put it ANY more simply than we just did
<tbruff13> Trigun191: that is what we are asking you when you start your computer what word pops up on the screen is it ubuntu
<tbruff13> if it is your host os is ubuntu
<Trigun191> yes, it is ubuntu
<abstrakt> tbruff13, it doesn't matter he's just complaining because it's slow
<tbruff13> Trigun191: then your host os is ubuntu
<abstrakt> and there's only one solution
<abstrakt> buy a faster computer
<kamelot314> Trigun191: The host is Ubuntu and the guest Solars on VM BOX
<tbruff13> ok Trigun191 can you tell me exactly the issue you are having
<kamelot314> so now tell us the issue lol
<abstrakt> really? Solars? not Solaris?
<kamelot314> abstrakt: yep Solars ;)
<Trigun191> lol, it runs fast one second then slow the next especially on the firefox, im just doing this alter a rom
<abstrakt> he already told us
<abstrakt> it's slow
<abstrakt> kamelot314, link?
<Trigun191> to*
<tbruff13> ok Trigun191 i will try and help you here
<abstrakt> i don't get any useful results on google
<tbruff13> abstrakt: ive got him in a dialog
<kamelot314> abstrakt: my mistake duh! Solaris
<kamelot314> i wrote Solars on google and see some anwser but din't check for correct spell
<abstrakt> I don't even know why someone who doesn't know jack would even be trying to run Solaris in the first place
<abstrakt> that just doesn't add up
<tbruff13> abstrakt: try to be nice everyone is new at one point
<kamelot314> Just a good question Trigun191: What are you planning to do with a Virtual Machine with Solaris?
<mrmj> ok that worked do i have to restart to remove it totally or no?
<kamelot314> mrmj: what do you did?
<abstrakt> kamelot314, no point, he's talking privately now
<abstrakt> and he doesn't even know what he's doing
<abstrakt> i doubt he even knows what solaris is
<mrmj> removed the driver that wasnt working
<abstrakt> mrmj, with the nvidia drivers, yes restart
<mrmj> thanks alot for the help, ill report back later if it didnt work :)
<Trigun191> run android kitchen kamelot
<kamelot314> abstrakt: Just tell him to start to learn the basic first ! ;)
<quietone> I receive notifications for a page at wiki.ubuntu.com which I am no longer subscribed to. How do I stop it?
<lefty_> is there a way i can expand ubuntu parition while i am in it?
<Shirakawasuna> is there a way to increase the apparent volume past max? I'm running netflix in virtualbox and it's super quiet, even with all available controls maxed out
<urlin2u> lefty_, no
<Shirakawasuna> e.g. something that screws with the gain or pulseaudio's input/output
<mrmj> i dont quite get this....
<mrmj> Discover your kernel version
<mrmj> # uname -r
<mrmj> 2.6.26-1-686   // the result
<Medjai> ok
<Medjai> what's not to get
<mrmj> i type uname -r and get...
<mrmj> 3.0.0-14-generic
<kamelot314> that the latest one
 * mebigfatguy1 wishes he could use 3.0
<mrmj> then what am i suppose to type
<mrmj> 2.6.26-1-686   // the result  ?
<miadbahrami> my os is ubuntu 11.10 and not install & active my nvidia Graphic card
<mrmj> do i need the  //?
<miadbahrami> ?
<mrmj> same issue here
<mrmj> working on that lol
<miadbahrami> help me for install nvidia graphic card in laptop Dell n5110 and active it
<kamelot314> mrmj: sudo apt-get update
<kamelot314> and then : sudo apt-get upgrade
<mrmj> oh ill try it
<mebigfatguy1> mrmj: backup /home/mrmj first
<mrmj> theres no files or anything on it
<mebigfatguy1> well then you are done!
<mrmj> :)
<mrmj> oh its doing alot lol
<kamelot314> sudo apt-get update -> update de software sources and apt-get upgrade -> upgrade the system software when there now realease available
<mrmj> none upgraded
<kamelot314> and when there nothinh available , its mean your compter is up to date
<mrmj> all good i guess
<mrmj> :)
<kamelot314> now good things to when you got the acceleration is to use compiz!:)
<mrmj> http://tips-linux.net/en/linux-ubuntu/linux-driver/nvidia-driver-32-bits-part-1
<mrmj> thats the driver i need and downloaded but i dont quite understand what to put into the terminal
<kamelot314> oh ok now i see :) tanks for the link lol
<theadmin> mrmj: Meh, you shouldn't download the drivers from NVidia... Type "Hardware drivers" into the search, it will install the drivers you need for you
<kamelot314> mrmj; what is the architecture of yout PC?
<kamelot314> 32bits or 64?
<mrmj> its a dinosaur
<mrmj> which search?
<kamelot314> so ok 32bits :)
<mrmj> yeah
<kamelot314> how many ram you have?
<mrmj> its like 900mz, 512 ram and ancient graphics card
<kamelot314> *memory
<kamelot314> ok.. first, i would sugest you to use Xubuntu (XFCE) instedd of Ubuntu (Gnome)
<mrmj> really?
<rigved> Lubuntu would be a better fit...more lighter
<kamelot314> hold on a sec
<mrmj> hardware drivers in the search?
<theadmin> mrmj: Which Ubuntu version are you running?
<mrmj> 11.1
<theadmin> mrmj: Well, hit the Windows key and type in "Hardware Drivers", it should find it
<kam314> mrmj: In private
<abstrakt> mrmj, yeah XFCE is much faster
<OmYamin> hello
<nimbiotics> Is there any software similar to MS Access, other than kexi? TIA!
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, OO.org has a database
<abstrakt> sorry, "libre office" now I think is what it's called
<nimbiotics> abstrakt: yes, but i've found it very unstable I've lost a good deal of work withy it
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, so use a real database like Postgres
<abstrakt> i don't even understand how MS Access is useful to anyone
<abstrakt> or the spinoff inside of openoffice
<w30> abstrakt, Xfce4 for me for sure, Good as Gnome after a few tweaks *smile*
<abstrakt> w30, better actually
<abstrakt> XFCE got so many things right that GNOME got wrong
<nimbiotics> abstrakt: i have np w/that but ooBase's own db manager is clumsy and I keep losing objects such as queries, forms and the such
<abstrakt> at least by now anyway... XFCE wasn't very good not too long ago
<abstrakt> but it's finally matured in to a viable alternative
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, right, soo.. use a real DB? like postgres
<abstrakt> or you could get blasphemous and go with MySQL
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, actually, heck, SQLite would probably be the better alternative given that it's file based like Access
<w30> abstrakt, true, gnome2 was getting heavy but no reason to switch until the ipad envy took over.
<abstrakt> wait, what does GNOME have to do with iPad?
<w30> abstrakt, Gnome3 trying to take the worst of iOSX for an interface, like Unity.
<nimbiotics> abstrakt: I really dnt need too much power, SQLite should be enopugh and I've doen a good dela of work w/it. What I need is a fast mean for creatina a front end. I've tried ooBase and kexi but they are both very unstable
<makara> hi. someone helped me yesterday to bypass the GUI and setup static a IP connection, but the DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf are reset on reboot. How to make permanent?
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, ruby on rails perhaps?
<w30> abstrakt, that jet engine noise you hear is Unity and Gnome3 sucking.
<abstrakt> w30, lol
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, https://github.com/sferik/rails_admin
<almoxarife> makara: what's wrong with using the gui to setup a static ip?
<nimbiotics> abstrakt: never thought of it not even sure what it is.
<w30> abstrakt, Ubuntu and Xfce rock
<nimbiotics> abstrakt: THX, will read
<makara> w30: gnome-fallback any good?
<makara> almoxarife: the save button is greyed out
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, are you a programmer?
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, or just a database admin?
<makara> on manual settings
<w30> makara, not for me, it kinda puts a muffler on the jet engine noise
<almoxarife> makara: that's because you didn't completely fill it out
<nimbiotics> abstrakt: programmer
<makara> w30: what do you do then? I'm in same boat, but at the back
<jin> Can anyone help me? i installed gnome shell to try it out, and now unity has changed as well, the window title bars look wrong, and the panel is the gnome one. how do i change it back?
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, k, then you should be able to use ruby on rails
<w30> makara, Xubunt is Xfce4 and ubuntu instead of ubuntu being gnome3 and ubuntu. It's still ubuntu
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html
<nimbiotics> abstrakt: THX a bunch
<makara> almoxarife: i put in IP address with mask and gateway, and then DNS. what now?
<abstrakt> nimbiotics, you almost don't need to even do any programming to make rails_admin work
<abstrakt> all you need to do is define your models basically
<almoxarife> makara: what boxes are unfilled?
<makara> alm.. what page are you on?
<zetheroo> In Ubuntu 11.10 I am experiencing a strange series of sounds when watching streaming video content  ....  on some sites it does not do it at all however ... any idea how to fix this?
<abstrakt> zetheroo, that is the fault of flash, not ubuntu
<almoxarife> makara: editing network-settings wired
<zetheroo> abstrakt: uh ok ... ... I am not so sure of that ...  are you?
<makara> almoxarife: so on the IPv4 settings tab with method = Manual, it greys out the save
<zetheroo> abstrakt: did you have this very same issue yourself, or know of others who did, and upon finding a solution it was found that Flash and not Ubuntu was in fact the "one" at "fault"?
<nimbiotics> abstrakt: i'm reading & googling ... know anything bout Gambas?
<tresk> Hi, my Evolution crashes on CA certificate import. Any idea what to do?
<makara> almoxarife: hows it working for you?
<tinfury> Help. I just installed something from SVN. I would like to know what build it is. How can I tell?
<almoxarife> makara: I am fine, its greyed till filled in
<almoxarife> makara: how it work for you?
<researcher123> I cant access one folder except as a root. How can I set its permission for a user?
<zetheroo> abstrakt: I am curious to know ... if it is the fault of Flash and not Ubuntu, why is it that in Ubuntu 11.04 this was not an issue!? Why is it that my 10.04 system does not have this issue?
<makara> almoxarife: 192.168.1.19 - 255.255.255.0 - 192.168.1.1 DNS: 208.67.222.222; 208.67.220.220; what to put for search domains?
<almoxarife> makara: your group, 'workgroup' ?? mshome??
<tresk> Oh I see this bug is fixed. But my Evolution version is the old one. How can I get the newest version?
<makara> its just me and the router
<researcher123> how to give permission to a folder?
<almoxarife> makara: no semicolon on dns, commas
<makara> still
<almoxarife> makara: no semicolon on dns, commas
<w30> researcher123,  sudo chown root.usersname nameoffolder
<makara> it shouldn't even need that
<makara> I'm up-to-date 11.10
<w30> researcher123, then sudo chmod -r g+rw folder
<makara> I have to go lunch
<researcher123> w30: my folder is downloadesfile and user is taran. How do I set permssions?
<almoxarife> makara: have it your way, try burger king
<ssfdre38> researcher123, use chmod
<w30> researcher123, in a terminal type this: sudo chown -R root.taran
<w30> researcher123,oops,  in a terminal type this: sudo chown -R root.taran downloadsfile
<ssfdre38> w30, he wants the permissions not the uid to change
<w30> researcher123,oops,  in a terminal type this also: chmod -R g+rw downloadsfile
<researcher123> w30: ok.thanks
<w30> ssfdre38, he wants taran to be able to access it.
<w30> ssfdre38, taran does not need to own it
<w30> ssfdre38, taran would not be able to delete it or move it
<tresk> How can I upgrade my Evolution 3.2.1 to the new 3.2.2 version of Precise?
<w30> ssfdre38, subtle differences here
<ssfdre38> w30, then wouldn't be taran:taran
<ssfdre38> cause if you have the user root to access it, then taran wouldnt be able to
<w30> ssfdre38, if you want to take the folder away from root then yes, otherwise no.
<mrmist> abstrakt: I'm happy with my nick the way it is thanks.
<researcher123> after I set permission to one folder named Downloadedfiles I can access it but some folders which are inside it are still inaccessible.What to do?
<w30> ssfdre38, root could do anything to any file but sudo would be limited to what it could do to a taran.taran file
<tresk> mmm, how do I get my certificates imported in Evolution if it always crashes at Import .(
<researcher123> w30: But I want to set permission for all folders and subfolders.what to do?
<w30> ssfdre38, its acording whats in downloadfiles, porn! stolen credit card numbers, church mp3's
<w30> researcher123, the -R flags means dig all the way into the folder to the bottom
<researcher123> w30: then I should get access to subfolders also but thats not happening
<almoxarife> I am guessing setting samba share permissions thru nautilus is not sexy enough for the terminal crowd, thing is , it works!
<w30> researcher123, did you put the -R flag on both commands?
<researcher123> w30: This I wrote "sudo chown -R root.taran Downloads"
<tresk>  :(
<researcher123> w30: inside Downlaods there are song,picture folders which can be seen but when double clicked it does not open
<almoxarife> researcher123: that's because 'you' don't own the file
<BlueEagle> almox: all I have is a VT100 terminal you insensitive clod.
<Mitu> hii everyone
<w30> researcher123, did you also do:  sudo chmod -R g+rw Downloads
<makara> almoxarife: what you mean have it my way?
<almoxarife> BlueEagle: I can help you with that, you need ubuntu for vt100
<makara> could it be an issue with permissions on a config file that the save button doesn't work?
<researcher123> w30: I did sudo chmod -R g+rw Downloads	also
<Mitu> u all bitch
<researcher123> w30: In which directory do I give this command
<w30> researcher123, that will give group taran the ability to read and write to it and the sub folders and files
<w30> researcher123, taran is assumed to be a member of group taran
<researcher123> w30: I did but still cant access a folder named Pictures. "you dont have permission necessary to view the contents" message
<ahoneypot> sudo su?
<Mitu> fuck
<tresk> Why I get no answer? Wrong information? Something not right?
<w30> researcher123, from any directory if you use /full/path/to/Downloads instead of just Downloads
<researcher123> w30: so was done but subfolders still inaccessbile
<w30> researcher123, Pictures is inside Downloads?
<Tuxiscool1> Can anyone answer any of my questions here?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88602/icons-visible-in-unity-global-app-menu-are-restricted-to-theme-icons-looking-f
<almoxarife> tresk: you want to install a package from a newer version to an older version?
<researcher123> w30: its outside.I will correct this error n report
<w30> researcher123, or are Pictures and Downloads inside downloadfile? these commands don't go side ways
<tresk> almoxarife: I asked in #ubuntu+1. Unfortunatly I have to wait for the backport of Evolution 3.2.2
<almoxarife> tresk: you could do the complete waste of time and compile it?
<tresk> almoxarife: I fear I get then problems when I upgrade the compiled version with the backport.
<almoxarife> tresk: well, if compiling source is something you don't mind, do it, when the packaged version comes out, remove yours and install the newer, not like your setting are going to get lost with the removal/upgrade, if that were the case we would all be in trouble
<CodeOmegaPrime> What is the best method to move an ubuntu installation from one partition to another?
<Blackshirt> Dd
<ljuspunkt> CodeOmegaPrima: What worked for me was simple copying, leaving out /sys and similar stuff. Then adjust the /etc/fstab and bootloader-devices. Takes some time, but my system has never complained about nothing.
<CodeOmegaPrime> well I was thinking just fresh installing and moving my ~/home directory over
<CodeOmegaPrime> but I didn't know if that was advisable or not
<tresk> CodeOmegaPrime: Maybe you can do it that way and use the Softwarecenter Sync option to reinstall all programms you had before
<ljuspunkt> in this case you may want to keep some conf-files in /etc. Is /home on a seperate partitio or is it part of / ?
<optimusm> how do i get directx 9.0 onto ubuntu?
<CodeOmegaPrime> ljuspunkt part of .
<CodeOmegaPrime> part of / *
<ljuspunkt> CodeOmegaPrime: then you have to copy this tree (/home) to say a usb-stick or so in order to copy everything back after the fresh install.
<tresk> optimusm: install "wintricks" and install via its config dialog
<CodeOmegaPrime> ljuspunkt ok I will start copying now LOL
<CodeOmegaPrime> TY
<tresk> optimusm: winetricks*
<optimusm> i already have wine
<optimusm> tresk: im trying to play steam game
<ljuspunkt> Of course, you may check the "numbers" /ownership: user ID and group ID of your filessystem ;-)
<ljuspunkt> your files on stick i mean
<tresk> tresk: have fun some of them work quite well, but think also about the newsest grfx driver
<optimusm> i play war inc. battlezone
<tresk> optimusm: There is also another games client desura.com for linux
<optimusm> tresk: will it play war inc. battlezone?
<tresk> optimusm: the best way to find that out is to search for it at http://appdb.winehq.org/
<hot2trot> I'm sorry for being so noob, but my computer won't jump to the regular ubuntu sign-in screen, so I alt-ctrl F2 and login in there, then I try to do a gnome-session, or use mplayer, or any of that, I get an error saying "Cannot open display"... what is my problem, just so I know where to start digging
 * SigMobile looks around
<SigMobile> When I add something to cron
<SigMobile> I'm supposed to put "#" in front of everyrthing, right?
<soreau> ! cron | SigMobile
<ubottu> SigMobile: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<SigMobile> Fascinating
<SigMobile> THanks for the documentation
<_spray> Heh.
<soreau> hot2trot: Sounds like X or gdm aren't starting correctly. Do you see any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<tresk> hot2trot: what have you done befor this happend?
<hot2trot> tresk: let my friend do some stuff to the server and he communicated with it headlessly =( I know don't let other poele do stuff without knowing what they are doing exactly.  He upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<hot2trot> soreau: lemme check really quick
<tresk> hot2trot: have you played with graphics settings? Try to rename "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" to "xorg.conf.old"
<_spray> Aw crap, this happened to me when I went from 9.10 to 10.04 after my daughter was born
<_spray> I had to SSH in to my laptop from a nurse's kiosk to fix it but I have no idea what I did
<_spray> It was some graphics issue though
<_spray> ..and if my laptop were working I could check my shell history and tell you what I did
<hot2trot> tresk: let my friend do some stuff to the server and he communicated with it headlessly =( I know don't let other poele do stuff without knowing what they are doing exactly.  He upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<hot2trot> oops sorry
<hot2trot> tresk: so do that and restart?
<hot2trot> soreau: what should I look for in that log?
<soreau> hot2trot: Can you pastebin it?
<tresk> hot2trot: yes try it with restart
<soreau> hot2trot: This should give you a link to the file from cli: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<hot2trot> this thing is all messed up, can't see the left and right of the screen so I'm having trouble getting out of vim when looking at that log
<hot2trot> one moment
<hot2trot> now I press ZZ to get out of vim and get "Not an ediotr command: ZZ"
<hot2trot> XD
<tresk> hot2trot if that doesn't do the job rename it back and follow soreau's instructions or do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<atruno> i told harris county that at one point in time i had two live wires taped to my testicles because they would not stop djing music and they couldn't continue to justify it with a insult.  its called slavery.  harris county sheriff department.  they're all insults.  and their officers are even homicidal.  no one know what goes in behind closed doors. the live wires were there because they wouldn't stop playing music.
<hot2trot> tresk: I just rebooted the computer, just to be clear, your initial suggestion is to "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" and then restart, and let the system make a new one?
<tresk> hot2trot: yes, and it doesn't make a new one
<tresk> hot2trot: only if it the gdm isn't comiong up again, try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bachus_> ka
<bachus_> xD
<tresk> hot2trot: In my case I could only start gdm if I hadn't any xorg.conf :)
<aber02zzl> hi,everbody
<hot2trot> tresk: well it's an even worse problem because whenever I start the computer, half the time I jsut get some text at the top flashing and being weird... I smell a reformat coming up =(
<soreau> hot2trot: Can you pastebin your X log?
<hot2trot> soreau: I wish, the computer cna only connect to the internet via wifi, which I can only connect to wifi via a gui =((((
<Neosano> is it possible to send a key press from console to the window if it's minimized?
<soreau> hot2trot: You can connect from cli..
<Neosano> or a mouse click
<hot2trot> soreau: is there an easy way to connect to wifi via cli?
<soreau> hot2trot: If it's open or wep encryption, you can use iwconfig and for wpa, you'd probably want to use wpa_supplicant. In either case, you run dhclient to have it resolve a dhcp connection
<Neosano> you'll have to run dhclient in any way, if I'm not mistaken
<hot2trot> well, as of now, I am restarting the computer multiple time to get to the one magic time where I can get to a cli prompt
<theos> hi. i have a usb webcam. it is detected as "ID 0ac8:3340 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.". the problem is that i cant get it to work. cheese shows a black screen. i am using ubuntu lucid. please help.
<ZAKhan> anyone has experiance with hotspot installation?
<linuxuz3r> ZAKhan: whats that
<ZAKhan> wifi hotsopt
<hot2trot> okay, well I got the computer started again, and if it's worth anything I get an error along the lines of "hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode" about to google it as well
<ljuspunkt> to start wifi on console /tty one may have a look at cnetworkmanager
<tresk> hot2trot: maybe it's a good time to make a backup of /home and /etc now ,)
<hot2trot> tresk: lol, it's okay, it's a "toy" computer, making it an htpc, this is my last shot before the dreaded reformat
<tresk> hot2trot: so go for Oneiric then ,)
<hot2trot> tresk: wanna, but I have a fitpc2 and the only support they have for how to compile mplayer with video acceleration is using 9.10
<cyphase> ah, my vlc icon changed. now i really know christmas is here
<theos> heh
<theos> in other words, vlc knows "what you did last christmas"
<Neosano> my vlc didn't :(((
<Neosano> is there something wrong with me?
<tresk> hot2trot: is that your problem? http://bit.ly/swXDkh
<theos> can someone help me with my usb webcam? "its not working" :D it is detected as "ID 0ac8:3340 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp." and "uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Sirius USB2.0 Camera (0ac8:3340)". cheese doesnt show any error. just a blank screen when using the usb cam. halp!
<theos> its been 2 years now that i have been trying to find a way to make it work on linux. no. i wont switch back to windowze. i will keep trying to make it work...
<CQ> hello, I'm running an up to date lucid, and do-release-upgrade is reporting no new releases... and I only have the command line. Is manually changing sources.list and dist-upgrading recommended (straight to natty)?
<CQ> err, to oneicric
<hot2trot> tresk: are you asking if that's the problem with me running oneirc?
<hot2trot> tresk: also, I did the xorg move and now I get a big black screen...
<makara> gnome-fallback sucks
<ljuspunkt> theos: you are running lucid? maybe it's kernel is too old; i mean there were tons of changes since then and loads of new drivers were added. Can you boot your system with a new oneiric live-cd or something to see if it works there?
<hot2trot> okay, i'm giving up, thanks for all the help guys
<tresk> hot2trot: but you can switch to cli?!
<theos> ljuspunkt, oh ok i will try. cant i download the particular driver for this cam? instead of upgrading everything? i like LTS :) thanks
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ljuspunkt> theos: you do not have to upgrade everything, just get a cd and see if it works; then you might have a look on your cams producers homepage, they might have linux drivers one can download. If this is the case you may find the information you need in some README file or something like that. Good luck ;-)
<theos> ljuspunkt, yeah thats what i wanted to say. i need the right drivers i think :) unfortunately, this cam is said to be "plug n play" according to the manufacturer :( thanks anyways. should of worked in ubuntu though.
<bullgard4> A »user_ID« is a 'character string' or 'pattern' that is used by a 'data processing system' to identify a 'user'. A user ID is either a »numerical user ID« or what? How is the other form of a user ID called (for example "paul")?
<holmen> hi, i have a question about md raid: i just created a raid5 with mdadm --create [...] and now it says "rebuilding" in raid details. need i wait until this is completed before creating file systems and the like?
<rectec> Can I prevent pulseaudio from changing the output connector when I plug my headphones in? There's no sound when it's switched to the "Analog Headphones" connector.
<sks> hiii
<bpietro> bullgard4: user ID is a generic term for anything user is identified with
<bullgard4> bpietro: I know that. I did ask for a specific form of a »user ID« though.
<abstrakt> how do I get pidgin in to my system tray on XFCE?
<bpietro> on Unix-like system it's number, generated when sysadmin add new user to system. Stored in /etc/password (user logina name, user id and so on)
<bpietro> *login name
<bullgard4> bpietro: I know that.
<mrmj> can anyone tell me how to kill X in ubuntu 11.1 , the old command wont work
<mrmj> so i can try to install a file..
<llutz> mrmj: sudo service lightdm stop
<bullgard4> mrmj: What Ubuntu version do you use? What "old command" did you use?
<mrmj> its 11.1 and i used the sudo/etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mrmj> i will try ,  sudo service lightdm stop
<mrmj> thank you very much
<bullgard4> mrmj: There is no Ubuntu version 11.1.
<mrmj> 11.10
<bullgard4> mrmj: Try <llutz>'s proposal.
<bpietro> the "other form" you asked, IMHO, are only forms that system shows to you for comfort. ls -l shows owner login name instead of user ID
<oCean> bullgard4: Usually the other unique identifier is a person's UserName (besides the numerical ID)
<mrmj> can i just type in the same command to run the file as before, or has that changed also?
<borillion> can anyone help me with git
<borillion> ?
<bullgard4> bpietro, oCean Thank you very much for your help.
<mrmj> like sudu sh ./filename
<bpietro> bullgard4: maybe you know all of it. maybe I didn't understand what you ask for ;)
<bullgard4> bpietro: You did help me. --  Again, I thank you for your help.
<bpietro> np
<mrmj> these changes somewhat bother me lol
<mrmj> :P
<mrmj> but im liking the new version
<mrmj> sudo sh ./filenamehere <will that still work?
<llutz> mrmj: sure
<mrmj> cool, thank you
<mrmj> ill give it a try
<mrmj> :)
<zhangcool> 咳
<zhangcool> 大家说话啊
<llutz> !cn | zhangcool
<ubottu> zhangcool: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<suicideblonde> rg
<e01> is it possible to change the sound backend from gstreamer to xine?
<Starminn> So I am being told that I should install proprietary/open-source drivers... How do I go about this? (In System-> "Proprietary Drivers" nothing is listed)
<Starminn> Using Ubuntu 11.10, also.
<grozavpaul> is there a way i can connect to a DSL connection using network manager in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Mad_Bear> hey guys!
<theos> hi
<Mad_Bear> i have a question
<grozavpaul> anyone? is there a way i can connect to a DSL connection using network manager in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Mad_Bear> I use Gnome classic on my Ubuntu 11.10
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, just plug it into the 'nic', reboot, and ubuntu 'should' see it..
<Mad_Bear> and I've decided to install cairo dock
<Mad_Bear> but I can't remove the bottom panel
<Mad_Bear> How can I do this?
<grozavpaul> Sidewinder1 : the cable is connected, and i made the configuration in network manager, i defined a new DSL connection with my PPPoE username and password, but whenever i try to connect to it i get an error
<grozavpaul> or something, but it doesn't connect ..
<Sidewinder1> Please, don't tell me that the floodbots are acting up, again..
<Mad_Bear> Hey! Can anybody help me?
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, What is the error?
<grozavpaul> Mad_Bear, right click on it and select "Hide this panel"
<Mad_Bear> i can't
<Mad_Bear> there is no context menu
<Mad_Bear> when I click rbutton
<grozavpaul> it doesn't show any error but it tries to connect and then, after a few tries, it connects to the default eth0
<Mad_Bear> grozavpaul: other ideas?
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, I'm on fios, similar to DSL, and I didn't do any configuring; it just worked.. :D
<grozavpaul> Mad_Bear: no... sorry
<Mad_Bear> damn
<Mad_Bear> thanks
<grozavpaul> Sidewinder1 : but i have to set the username and password. I heard there was a bug in network manager ... and wicd doesn't support DSL connections
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, Perhaps if you remove the username and password, then reboot, it'll work. As I said, even though I have a usernaqme and password, they're not needed in order for me to connect; I'm not sure how your ISP handles that. Perhaps you might call them..
<incorrect> how can i change the remote desktop resolution?
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, BTW, I'm on 10.04..
<theos> hi, what does "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" do? just installs new kernel?
<grozavpaul> i could configure the connection with pppoeconf but then i don't know how to share it ... cause i want to share the internet via the wireless
<Starminn> So I am being told that I should install proprietary/open-source drivers... How do I go about this? (In System-> "Proprietary Drivers" nothing is listed)
<smw> Starminn, "additional drivers"
<anderson> There is a command to use instead of make install. It will allow apt-get to remove it. I forgot what it was, thinking I would start using it when I fresh installed next. Now I keep googling and can't find it.
<smw> Starminn, or in a terminal "gksu jockey-gtk"
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, When you had DSL installed, didn't 'they' give you a router?
<almoxarife> anderson: checkinstall
<Starminn> smw, Additional Drivers says that I don't have anything available.
<anderson> almostroot,  Yes! Thanks!
<grozavpaul> Sidewinder1, no, they didn't
<smw> Starminn, have you updated your system?
<Starminn> smw, Yesterday
<_DeLa_> hello everybody
<smw> Starminn, if so, then additional drivers won't help
<grozavpaul> cause if they did i would connect to the router with DHCP (no username and password needed)
<linuxuz3r> ouch
<rockband> anyone experienced with kvmoip and ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, Well, not sure where you are but here in PA, when Verizon installed my fios, it came with a wireless and 4 port wired router..
<rockband> the response rate is really slow...is that normal for kvmoip
<linuxuz3r> ouch man
<linuxuz3r> this movie has some suprise at the end
<_DeLa_> question: when I am contend with everything the regular ubuntu has to offer except the unity desktop, is it okay to just install the lxde or xfce desktops environments from the software center and use them this way? Or do the full lubuntu / xubuntu provide a more stable / efficient use of these desktops?
<Starminn> smw, I was told my video card may not be supported, or may lack the necessary interface, and was then told, "Try experimenting with proprietary or opensource drivers" Curious as to what course of action I should take
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, I know that doesn't help much; sorry. But when I plugged it in, no configuring, it just worked.. :-)
<smw> Starminn, no idea. been a long time since I have need to mess with video
<smw> Starminn, what is not working?
<grozavpaul> Sidewinder1, thanks :)
<Starminn> smw, Morrowind. More details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885927
<Origen> Hey All, when I try connect to by ubuntu VM using VNC on my local LAN I just get a plain grey screen as if there is a bandwidth issue. Any suggetions as to how best troubleshoot the issue?
<Sidewinder1> grozavpaul, I wish I could've been more help. :-(
<xbxx> can anone help me with something Im trying to recreate my distro ive tried remastersys but there so many bugs i.e splash , network etc that doent work right
<grozavpaul> Sidewinder1: no problem :)
<xbxx> is there any other way to create an isofo your distro
<xbxx> anyone?
<xbxx> basically make an iso of my current ubuntu install
<Origen> xbxx: There may be more modern ways these days but I used to use na automated clonezilla DVD
<xbxx> clonezilla ??? linux
<xbxx> There may be more modern ways these days ( do you know of these new modern ways )
<Origen> xbxx: Yes. Take an image of your box using clonezilla and then just use the command is split out to create an answer file
<xbxx> so i have to have windows installed
<xbxx> does clonezilla run on linux?
<Origen> xbxx: Easiest way to tyink of Clonezilla is a linux based distro that is an opensource version of Symantec Ghost
<xbxx> thanks
<Origen> xbxx: Not entirely technically acruate but hey... By the way please use my nick if youre asking me more questions so it hilights on my screen or I may miss it
<xbxx> thanks
<staii2_> my ubuntu system stopped loading after a hibernation, it claims it couldn't mount /dev (and others), then brings up an initramfs prompt. Also, /var/sys/syslog is truncated for some reason, what should i do?
<incorrect> i would rather use vinagre if i could set the remote desktop resolution than remmina
<incorrect> the docs say it can be done, but the features are just missing
<incorrect> where these features compiled out of the deb?
<borillion>  just curious what are the prospects of porting something like android face unlock to ubuntu or something?
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
 * cousin_luigi has two profiles of firefox he wants to use at the same time. Dash gets confused by this and it doesn't recognise the two running instances of ff as distinct. Any workaround?
<cloudgeek> how copy all data together from a pendrive using cp command or with other way using command line
<cousin_luigi> Also how can you manually edit the dash contents?
<cloudgeek> all data means all pen-drive together
<arun_r> host #pychess
<irhass_> hi
<irhass_> i have a problem with a the sound
<Sidewinder1> !sound | irhass_
<ubottu> irhass_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<irhass_> when i plugged an earphone the sound is not in the earphone,but in the speaker
<cousin_luigi> nevermind, found it
<irhass_> my laptop is Acer Aspire One 722 Linux Edition
<cousin_luigi> How would you go on about autostarting apps?
<cousin_luigi> putting them in .config/autostart?
<mazda01> anyone good with bash and the unrar command. Need a bulk unrar e script to parse source folder for rar sets, IF it find one, then it should cd to that folder and  unrar e the rar set and save the resulting file to a "destiniation" folder, when done, go back to the higher level directory, and continue search for more folders that contain rar sets, etc etc.
<irhass_> Im New in IRC ,Help me to learn the IRC
<mazda01> oh, good morning by the way. heheheeee   Appreicate any help
<mazda01> irhass_, what client are you using? what program are you using to display these IRC messages i meant
<irhass_> irssi
<mazda01> irhass_, ah, i am not familar with that client, I use a GUI type client in ubuntu. called Xchat
<mazda01> irhass_, are you good with bash scripts?
<ssta> if you're new to IRC then try a GUI client.  The main advantage of irssi (unless you're an old crusty like me) is that you can run it in screen.  GUI is easier to start with
<mazda01> ssta, wow, he's gone already. I was going to second your suggestion. LOL
<ssta> oh, I dunno, I ignore joins and parts in here...otherwise the scroll is insane
 * coolstar-ipod uses Empathy for IRC
<mazda01> i use xchat BUT I am far from some irc guru. LOL I just know what I need to do to help others with IRC and how to get help when I need it. LOL
<ssta> I'm just ancient... :P
<ssta> plus, I hate mice
<zho> anyone here have an experience using HP Storageworks?
<blackshirt> Zho,what the problems?
<zho> i cannot mount the storage
<zho> it looks like i need a driver right?
<zho> HP only support Redhat and SUSE
<mazda01> anyone have an awesome BULK unrar e bash script?
<mazda01> zho, no, sorry. only HP stuff in ubuntu i do is with the printer/scanner I use which is HP and just works because of HPlip (i think it's called HPlip)
<zho> mazda01: ic
<dr_willis> !info unp | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Sidewinder1> zho, Is it a standard external hard drive or an SSD?
<ssta> export TARGETDIR=somewhere; export SOURCEDIR=$(pwd); for foo in $(ls *.rar); do mkdir -p /tmp/${foo}; pushd /tmp/${foo}; unrar ${SOURCEDIR}/${foo}; popd; mv /tmp/${foo} ${TARGETDIR}; done
<dr_willis> Ive seen some of the archive tools support wild cards like  --->   unzip      '*.zip'
<zho> Sidewinder1: it is HP Storageworks on HP Blade, conneced using FIbrechanel
<dr_willis> the quotes passed the wildcards to the archiver. not the shell
<ssta> he wants them unpacked to different directories I think?
<zho> *connected
<Sidewinder1> zho, I don't even know what that (Blade. Fibrechanel), is; sorry. :-(
<zho> Sidewinder1: no problems
<niels_> hey im looking for some help to get started with ubuntu development
<Sidewinder1> zho, It won't mount (in Nautilus), at all, or just mounts as 'root'?
<BetaArk> Can someone help me with creating Xorg file.. I get errors with the numbers of screens doesnt match the number ....
<zho> Sidewinder1: i use it on ubuntu-server
<zho> Sidewinder1: no nautius
<mazda01> dr_willis, ah boy, looks like you may have just come thru again for me. LOL  BUT does it do BULK unpacking?
<Sidewinder1> zho, Did you 'chown', it?
<mazda01> dr_willis, will go check it out. THANKS
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, you're not from Florida are you?
<zho> Sidewinder1, how to chown it since, the /dev/ not shown
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, lol, i know someone with your "handle" from florida
<dr_willis> mazda01:  not sure what you mean by 'bulk'
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, No, I'm not but have enjoyed my visits, there.
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, And, you're exactly correct; it was my "handle", back in the CB days (the 70s).
<dr_willis> Showing your age... :)
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<Sidewinder1> Now, where's my cane and hearing aid?
<ssta> face it....if you can remember 1970, you're ancient :)
<airtonix> oh ok
<Sidewinder1> ssta, Beats the heck out of the alternative. :D
<ssta> what, waiting to need to chave and hoping your voice changes soon? :)
<ssta> s/chave/shave/
<Sidewinder1> :0
<Sidewinder1> ssta, Ah, heck, my children are older than you. :)
<mazda01> dr_willis, want to unpack a TON of rar sets in various sub-folders within a hig level folder
<Sidewinder1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> I know..
<dr_willis> mazda01:  use find  :)
<mazda01> dr_willis, you must have missed my statement that I am a BASH N00B. trying to write a bash script or other to "bulk" unrar e rar sets
<dr_willis> use find then.. :)
<dr_willis> being a noob means you cant learn? :P
<dr_willis> find /tmp -name somthing  -type f -print0 | xargs -0 commandtoextractthem
<dr_willis> http://techie-buzz.com/tips-and-tricks/practical-linux-find-command-examples.html
<mazda01> dr_willis, certainly not. i was a linux n00b 5 years ago but today I am a linux system admin in a successful company. Just don't know any programming langauges
<mazda01> dr_willis, going back to get my MS certs as we speak. for free. LOL
<ssta> erp
<mazda01> dr_willis, the power of IRC, ubuntuforums.org, googling has PAID OFF! my life for 2012 will be EPIC
<mazda01> dr_willis, not bragging, just saying I am high on life right now. LOL
<dr_willis> example 15 of the url above..
 * dr_willis bookmarks that url.
<rainbowwarrior> hello, im running Ubuntu 11.10 on a compaq cq60 and every now and then my screen will flicker how do i fix this please ?
<mazda01> ssta, i know SAP? what's your question about ERP's?
<mazda01> dr_willis, THANKS, will check it. YOU da man
<ssta> mazda01: I didn't have a question about erps.  It was an involuntary noise of surprise at the epople who can call themselves unix admins these days.  It's really not appropriate for this channel, so I won't expand on it
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, are you running compiz?
<rainbowwarrior> not sure Mazda01
<mazda01> ssta, ah, if you'd like to chat about something not appropriate for pubic, id be happy to join an adult conversation with ya privately, just send me a chat room join requeest
<busybyeski> that brings a good point up
<busybyeski> what is the equivalent to windows task manager in a cli?
<busybyeski> what's a good unix command to show running processes
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, so to the best of your knowledge, you are running  a stock ubuntu 11.10 without any custimaztions?
<dr_willis> busybyeski:  ps, top, htop
<ssta> mazda01: probably belongs in #ununtu-offtopic, but it's all negative ranting, so there's probably no point.  THis place is supposed to be positive reinforcement only (or something)
<rainbowwarrior> yes mazda01 i forgot to mention its 64 bit aswell
<mazda01> busybyeski, I use ps or top
<Sidewinder1> busybyeski, Or, perhaps, System Monitor.
<ssta> busybyeski: what exactly do you want to know about running processes?
<mazda01> ssta, lol, sounds good. i guess i was just curious what you ahd to say because I am changing careers and who knows that I may get myself into? LOL  starting with SBS w/exchange setup/admin BUT if I can take my IT company I am joining to new areans I would love to talk
<ssta> mazda01: if you want to, then join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, ok, and how often does flicker did you say?
<mazda01> ssta, oh I do! I have to get coffee, use restroom and I am ready to chat professionally
<mazda01> BRB
<rainbowwarrior> mazda01 :- it flickers for about 3 mins then stops again
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, ok, first, do you know how to use pastebin?
<rainbowwarrior> yes
<zho> rainbowwarrior: have u tried to change the resolution to the lower res?
<zho> 800x600?
<rainbowwarrior> no never though of trying that zho
<zho> rainbowwarror: what about changing the refresh rate > 59mhz
<Sidewinder1> rainbowwarrior, It may be a suspend/hibernate issue?
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, ok, first please post the results of lspci -v as well as modprobe -l
<mazda01> brb
<ssta> rainbowwarrior: might be worth installing pastebinit.  The then you do: lspci -v|pastebinit
<rainbowwarrior> no never though of that either zho  duh me lol
<rainbowwarrior> ok ssta
<andyn> i'm constantly getting "password required" popups from empathy in oneiric. launchpad states that the bug has been triaged, however, there are no instructions on how to work around the problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/896590
<alexandre> oi
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 896590 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy often shows notifications "Password required"" [Low,Triaged]
<diverdude> Hello. How do i disable touchpad on lenovo w520?
<rainbowwarrior> mazda01 and ssta :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/774207/
<mazda01> ssta, I LOVE pastebinit
<ssta> makes life easier sometimes for sure
<cousin_luigi> how do I start stuff iconified?
<chaitu> #ejbca
<Guest42322> Whats a very small app that takes photos from webcam
<rainbowwarrior> Guest42322 :- you may wan't to try cheese
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, and now please dmesg | grep NVIDIA
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, Guest42322 I second CHEESE!!
<mazda01> lol
<rainbowwarrior> ok done mazda01  but i have forgotten where the dmesg log goes
<blackshirt> What is mean search domain in resolv.conf?
<Guest42322> cheese doesnt let me click anything liiekit doesnt recognise my cam, but vcl plays the video stream
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, just issue dmeg | grep NVIDIA
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, oops, dmesg | grep NVIDIA
<rainbowwarrior> Ok done , but it is not showing anything
<andyn> how can i triage this bug? it has been marked "triaged" in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/896590
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 896590 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy often shows notifications "Password required"" [Low,Triaged]
<ikonia> andyn: if it's marked as triaged, it's already triaged
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, oh, then you'll need to issue this instead.  gunzip -c /var/log/dmesg.1.gz | grep NVIDIA
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, or instead of dmesg.1.gz, use dmesg.0.gz
<andyn> triaged as in happily marked as such without doing anything?
<ikonia> andyn: depends what it's involved in doing,
<andyn> sounds like mr. iraqi information minister
<ikonia> andyn: if you feel more needs doing, just do it
<ikonia> andyn: leave the political insults at the door please.
<rainbowwarrior> mazda01 i pasted the log to :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/774213/
<andyn> well, posting relevant information in launchpad is the fastest way to get angry emails and your post deleted
<andyn> happened more than once
<ikonia> andyn: no it's not, if it's relevant and useful it's welcomed
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, nope, I want a dmesg output that has NVIDIA in it otherwise you're not using the correct module for your installed graphics card
<rainbowwarrior> hmm maybe wrong module then since it is not saying NVIDIA in the dmesg , thank you for your help mazda01
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, anytime. my colledted knoweldge using ubuntu over 5 yeasr has made me be able to "pay it forward" to others who are joing the revolution. LOL
<rainbowwarrior> lol :o)
<mazda01> rainbowwarrior, i would say when you get the correct graphics module (which BTW is nvidia-current) you'll be golden and loving ubuntu again
<mazda01> BTW, I hate unity. LOL
<rainbowwarrior> lol
<dr_willis> ive used so many differnt desktops.. it dosent matter what one i use. :)
<emcav> how can i set the default volume level? it reverts to maximum at every reboot and scares the crap out of me each time.
<dr_willis> emcav:  alsactl   from /etc/rc.local perhaps.
<lorddelta> Wanted to check that this is in fact a bug...before I report it as such. Or get help as to how I can provide system specific information if its a local issue....when I run emacs -nw -Q, the program in fact freezes, and I can't send input to the program. I've already been by the #emacs channel, they seem to think this is a distro-centric bug, and not an emacs related bug. More specifically, after running emacs -nw -Q inside the terminal of your 
<kish> what vim enhancement do i need to show pretty colors in my temrinal when im working remotely
<dr_willis> kish:  install the vim full package. and be srue your term type is set correctly
<kish> thanks dr_willis
<kish> how do i check term type
<ikonia> echo $TERM
<kish> i get a blank
<diverdude> Hello. How do i disable touchpad on lenovo w520?
<dr_willis> that sounds like the issue kish  :)
<emcav> dr_willis: ta. was hoping to avoid messing with config files.  is it default behaviour to have it at max at boot or is it just me?
<dr_willis> emcav:  never noticed it at max.
<dr_willis> emcav:  i thought by default it set it at like 75%. but i alkwas disalbe the lame  Startup sound drum roll also..
<cousin_luigi> Is it possible to edit .desktop program launchers to have apps start iconified?
<dr_willis> cousin_luigi:  if you find some command/option/way to get them to start that way. perhaps. :)
<kish> AH
<kish> i wrote echo $term not echo $TERM
<kish> it's picky
<kish> well the output is echo $TERM
<kish> rxvt-256color
<kish> echo $TERM
<kish> rxvt-256color
<kish> oops
<FloodBot1> kish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ljuspunkt> cousin_luigi: maybe you want to give this site a look? http://askubuntu.com/questions/20989/how-do-i-tell-a-start-up-program-to-start-minimized
<Zentaur> hello
<sagaci> hi Zentaur
<Zentaur> can anybody help me? I installed the gui to configure compiz
<Zentaur> cmss or something similar
<sagaci> ccsm
<sagaci> ok so what do you want to configure
<Zentaur> i clicked on something and the window decorations, unity, effects, dissapeared
<Zentaur> i'm a begginer so i feel really stupid :)
<sagaci> do you remember what you clicked
<Zentaur> i think it was the 3d cube or desktop cube....
<lorddelta> Doesn't sound like anyone knows a solution to the problem, on IRC, in the forums, or in #emacs. Reporting the bug at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs23/+bug/905926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 905926 in emacs23 (Ubuntu) "emacs is unresponsive when running inside the terminal with the "-nw" option." [Undecided,New]
<Zentaur> i don' know what to do, i can't even access the main menu to reach the programs
<orated> I went through some of ubuntu forums and community pages on backup like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem - Is there any utiluty which dd the complete HDD and pipes it to tart or other compression media from time to time? Does rsnapshot does the same using rsync? Why is rsync preferred over dd for backup?
<ikonia> orated: have a little look at clonezilla
<ikonia> orated: keep in mind backig up a whole system from the same machine that's in use isn't always a wise idea
<orated> ikonia: Yes, that isn't but afaik dd doesn't do that (does it?)
<ikonia> orated: does do what sorry ?
<orated> I mean one can dd from Live mode
<ikonia> orated: live mode - do you mean a running system, or from a livecd (enviornment) based system
<orated> ikonia: I was replying to what you asked me to make note of. I got Ubuntu 11.10 installed and with a liveCD/USB I can dd the HDD containing the OS ... ?
<Zentaur> hey! i mede it!
<Zentaur> made it
<cousin_luigi> ljuspunkt: interesting, I'll try that
<orated> and maybe pipe it to tar and all that in a script
<ikonia> orated: you could just use "copy" if you wanted, as block level backups are not always the best way, but dd/clonezilla/copy anything will work
<Zentaur> i went to /us/bin
<Zentaur> executed ccsm
<orated> ikonia: block level backups as in?
<orated> raw?
<zacarias> any help with this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896812
<ikonia> orated: dd is a block level copy of a device
<Zentaur> enabled the unity plugin, it tld me to diable some things in gnome compatibility, and everything came back!
<cousin_luigi> ljuspunkt: devilspie looks like exactly what I needed, but I'm not sure its daemon will always start first:|
<Giggaflop> hey, tried the forums, can't seem to find my answer. i have a laptop sat next to me, not abl to connect via wired, but can via wireless
<Giggaflop> the wired NIC is a JMC250 Gigabit Lan Adapter
<Giggaflop> revision 5
<Giggaflop> the make/model of laptop is Clevo w251hu, and it was working, but since updating from 10.10, to 11.10 its broken down
<ljuspunkt> cousin_luigi: i actually did not read the page and i don't use devilspie ... isn't it enough to put the daemon in your personal autostart or even the systemwide?
<cousin_luigi> ljuspunkt: yes, but there are other apps in there and should they start before devilspie, I guess they wouldn't be iconified
<Giggaflop> hmm :(
<pranitbauva1997> can i have a java program to display menu
<Giggaflop> lolwhut?
<VCoolio> cousin_luigi: delay the other apps and you should be good, like: sleep 5 && firefox
<theadmin> Giggaflop: From 10.10 to 11.10? No wonder it broke, updates on Ubuntu break *everything*, I wonder how on earth you survived updating from 10.10 to even 11.04
<Giggaflop> it wasn't me that did it
<Giggaflop> also, i tried a linux mint lave USB
<Giggaflop> and that couldn't connect either D:
<Giggaflop> i figured it was just an update issue
<theadmin> Giggaflop: Oh, okay then, not the problem with this... Hm.
<Giggaflop> tbh the systems held up really well dispite the upgrade :P
<Giggaflop> its really confusing me this one, and i'm not really a noob, i run archlinux myself
<Giggaflop> if you want more info just ask :3
<pranitbauva1997> can u all visit my blog http://computerapplications1997.wordpress.com
<pranitbauva1997> and comment on posts
<Giggaflop> lol
<Giggaflop> no
<theadmin> Giggaflop: Archlinux? Stay with that. Best distro ever.
<Giggaflop> thats just bad advertising
<Giggaflop> theadmin, ++
<Giggaflop> but its not for me
<Giggaflop> it'd for my stepdad :(
<Giggaflop> and he only just took the linux dive
<theadmin> Giggaflop: Arch + XFCE + yaourt-gui :P
<Giggaflop> so arch is a bit too advanced
<Giggaflop> arch + g3 + yaourt-gui
<theadmin> Giggaflop: gnome3 is confusing for windows users
<Giggaflop> with the arch theme
<Giggaflop> thats what i run!
<Giggaflop> :P
<Giggaflop> seperate machines
<Giggaflop> his is ubuntu, mines arch
<Giggaflop> his has the issue
<ManDay> If I type "vi" an editor start which says to be "VIM - Vi IMproved". But "vim" is not installed. What is that?!
<ljuspunkt> cousin_luigi: is it not possible to start devilspie earlier via, say, rc.local or so?
<kvijayreddy10> anyone working on oracle apps R12 ?
<ikonia> kvijayreddy10: try ##oracle - it has sub channels too
<airtonix> theadmin: it is? i think you'll find windows is confusing for windows users
<theadmin> airtonix: Sometimes indeed xD
<airtonix> theadmin: no not sometimes, pretty much all the time.
<conntrack> lol
<peter-adfadfaj> What is the best way to transcode video to play on Android devices? I've tried some basic ffmpeg stuff which works, but the quality is less than YouTube videos. Has anyone got a preferred command, script or otherwise?
<sulpheric> morning..anybody who could help me with a problem on LDAP?
<case__> i'm having trouble with my panel opacity, using metacity, the latest ati drivers and xinerama in Ubuntu 11.10. Any pointers how to get transparancy working?
<ikonia> case__: you're using xinerama with ati (dual head I'm sure)
<case__> ikonia: yes, two monitors
<ikonia> case__: very intersting, are they the closed sourced ati drivers ?
<ikonia> case__: using xinerama always used to disable 3d capabilities on the cards (ati/nvidia) is 3d capabilities working for you
<case__> ikonia: I made an Ubuntu package with the official ati installer
<ikonia> or could that be part of the issue you are seeing ?
<case__> ikonia: yes, Google earth is working
<ikonia> case__: very interesting, is that the open or closed ati modules ?
<case__> ikonia: I don't know if ati has shared the source code. I bet it's closed
<ikonia> case__: there are open and closed modules - where did you get them
<mongy> peter-adfadfaj, try arist
<kvijayreddy10> oracle apache service  got deleted from services.msc on window 2000 server  , please help
<mongy> peter-adfadfaj,  I mean arista
<case__> ikonia: amd.com/ati
<ikonia> case__: ah, the closed ones, still interesting to see you get 3d support with xinerama now
<ikonia> case__: are you SURE your using xinerama and not the ati dual head tools ?
<iceman45> hello
<peter-adfadfaj> Thanks mongy, looking at it again...
<case__> ikonia: yes, xinerama is enabled in my xorg.conf
<ikonia> case__: could I have a look (pastebin it please) ?
<case__> ikonia: sure, hangon
<mongy> peter-adfadfaj, as for ffmpeg, you need to give it the right settings.   did you set the bitrate and video codec to use?
<iceman45> how can i fully download and install all codecs required for all sorts of multimedia easily/automatically
<ikonia> case__: sorry, just curious as this is a good change in capabilities
<Giggaflop> iceman45, medibuntu
<peter-adfadfaj> mongy, this is what I'm confused about.
<iceman45> Giggaflop, i tried that but after i downloaded and installed it, it didnt work (do i have to restart thre pc ?
 * conntrack roll on the floor laughing
<Giggaflop> you downloade all of the medibuntu repo?
<case__> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/u6vNgKLn
<mongy> peter-adfadfaj, go with arista, I think it might even use ffmpeg but is a nice gui
<Giggaflop> O_O
<Giggaflop> how do you have a HDD left?
<iceman45> Giggaflop, yes
<ikonia> case__: thanks
<Giggaflop> you sure you didn't jsut add them :P
<Starman83> hey guys, ever since I've updated to Kernel 3.x I've got poor Samba performance. Anyone else experiencing this problem? If I boot into an older 2.6 kernel, the problem goes away
<Giggaflop> you have to find the codecs you need
<Giggaflop> and install them
<Starman83> 3.x kernel ~ 5 mb/s, 2.6 kernel ~ 20 mb/s
<iceman45> each one maually Giggaflop ?
<Giggaflop> well
<Giggaflop> gstreamer-good, gstreamer-bad, gstreamer-ugly
<Giggaflop> then if you want DVD playback, libdvdcss2
<case__> ikonia: the composite enabled could be the problem that opacity is not working, as it has no effect/is broken with xinerama
<case__> ikonia: that's my best guess
<ikonia> case__: a reasonable guess
<CQ> can I jump from maverick to oneiric, or do I need to go via natty?
<ikonia> case__: just give me a minute to finish reading
<iceman45> Giggaflop, isnt there a command that would do all the job automatically ?
<iceman45> or package ?
<case__> ikonia: take your time, i'm watching BreakingBad S04 ;)
<Giggaflop> dunno iceman45 i don't use ubuntu
<Giggaflop> :P
<ikonia> case__: ok - so your config as a comcept looks spot on for what you are describing
<ikonia> concept even
<nansi> hello
<ikonia> case__: out of interest do you get 3d support on both monitors or just one
<nansi> hi
<nansi> slt
<case__> ikonia: don't know, let me check
<case__> ikonia: yeah, both
<ikonia> case__: ok, I'm shocked (but nicley shocked) by that, looks like ati/xinerama made a good jump
<ikonia> case__: is the transparancy a problem on both screens, or just one
<case__> ikonia: I don't know how to put the panel on the other monitor
<mazda01> case__, which ATI card is it?
<case__> mazda01: it's a HD 4850
<ikonia> case__: ahhh unity, of course, didn't think that through
<mazda01> case__, awesome, so you got duel monitors working with 3d accleration?
<sulpheric> question on ldap..how do I make a backend config ldif from a existing server
<case__> mazda01: yep!
<iceroot> sulpheric: #slapd or #openldap
<tx909> hi pinurocks, its tx909
<mazda01> case__, and that's with the closed source code from ati's website? which Ubuntu version?
<tx909> dont mention any original names ok
<iceroot> sulpheric: put if you only want a complete dump use "slapcat > backup.ldif"
<mazda01> case__, which desktop manager?
<case__> mazda01: yes, I used ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run to build Ubuntu/11.10 packages
<tx909> pinurocks dont mention any real names ok
<case__> oneiric
<sulpheric> iceroot: yeah I get that one. the problem is that I need to add a new syncrep consumer to an existing environment...some jerk in the office removed my configuration files so I have to build out of the existing ldap
<cousin_luigi> VCoolio: are apps inside autostart launched in sequence or in parallel?
<resonantsky> hey
<sulpheric> not a problem with old style LDAP, but new style is a bit..mind boggling
<case__> mazda01: I think it's called metacity?
<cousin_luigi> ljuspunkt: that might be an option, but I'd rather not touch the innards of the OS if I can avoid it.
<iceroot> sulpheric: #slapd or #openldap
<mazda01> case__, the default one that comes with Ubuntu 11.10? metacity is the window manager. You using Gnome?
<sulpheric> ok thx
<resonantsky> can anyone give me a hand, i have some strange locking on my ubuntu session when working with files, compiz/unity etc freeze when I try to make/delete files/directories...
<case__> mazda01: ah yes, Gnome
<resonantsky> i think its some kind of su/gksu sudo problem
<mazda01> case__, this is wonderful news to me! I gave up duel displays back in lucid lynx and that was with an Nvidia card and trying to get compiz and stuff like google earth working. now knowing it works with an ATI card? HUGE
<alpha-aquilae> Do you know any virtual sound board (like http://bit.ly/uN3CNk ) running under ubuntu?
<tx909> ;
<mazda01> case__, this is with Unity also?
<case__> mazda01: ah :) Well compiz isn't working because it's giving an error that the composite plugin isn't loaded
<ikonia> case__: there are a few bugs logged against xorg and certain ati module versions regarding compoisiting support
<compapps_> please visit my blog http://computerapplications1997.wordpress.com
<ikonia> compapps_: pleae don't spam
<case__> mazda01: haven't tried Unity yet
<case__> ikonia: ok
<VCoolio> cousin_luigi: parallel I think, but you could write your own sequence in a script and put only that in autostart to make sure devilspie starts before the rest
<mazda01> case__, ah, ok. i could care less about compiz to be honest. don't need the flashy stuff BUT google earth is awesome!
<tx909> yo compapps
<ikonia> case__: ubuntu 11.10 is unity
<resonantsky> anyone? it seems whenever i try to make a directory or delete a file that my GUI locks up and i have to use a vty to restart it
<mazda01> case__, oh, so you're using 11.10 something other then unity?
<case__> mazda01: what ikonia said :)
<mazda01> case__, yea, what ikonia said
<mazda01> case__, lol
<tx909> if u want to talk to someone in particular, mention the nickname and that sentence will be highlighted compapps
<mazda01> case__, i hate unity but that's just my personal pref
<ikonia> case__: looking at some of the bug reports, it does suggest similar symptoms and issue as what you are describing
<case__> ikonia: hmm allright
<mazda01> case__, i could let it grow on me as I have Ubuntu over the last 5 years. don't need MS anymore. LOL
<ikonia> case__: just having a little more in depth look
<tx909> compapps this is the same as xchat
<tx909> are u following me compapps?
<ikonia> mazda01: we don't need this converation in #ubuntu - it's a support channel, pleae keep that for #ubuntu-offtopic
<genoobie> hey everybody
<case__> mazda01: geh, I switched about a week ago from Windows7. It's still active in my grub options
<genoobie> I'm using pcman
<case__> ikonia: thanks
<genoobie> but I have  a network drive and I also have a ton of pics that I'd like to be able to see thumbnails
<genoobie> doesn't seem like pcman is very good at this
<mazda01> case__, aweseome for you
<genoobie> are there other filemanagers that don't require gnome / kde but have that functionality
<case__> mazda01: the reason was that i had to work with an Apple macbook pro for work btw
<ikonia> case__: the bugs appear to be across distributions and linked to the xorg/ati interactions with new gnome3 design
<ikonia> case__: there are older bugs for gnome2 but they appear to be fixible to an extent
<case__> mazda01: which made me realize I needed a good shell :)
<mazda01> case__, ah, makes sense
<ljuspunkt> cousin_luigi: it isn't that dangerous since the rc.local-file is meant to start stuff which isn't covered by the normal startscript-procedure. The only thing you have to remember is that you used this file, it should be empty on a standard installation
<mazda01> case__, I have plenty of VM's (Oracles running Vbox) in my ubuntu machines for windows and osx
<resonantsky> oh well :)
<resonantsky> maybe ikonia can help me...
<case__> ikonia: are those bugs still active? Is someone looking at them?
<resonantsky> when he/she is done with everyone else ;)
<ikonia> guys - this is a support channel, please take the stories to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> case__: they are, however keep in mind that the ati component is closed source,
<case__> ikonia: I see
<mazda01> ikonia, sorry
<mazda01> case__, if you want to chat im over there in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> case__: xorg appears to have set out an interaction api for xinerama and duel headed configs, it looks like some of the changes/interactions just haven't caught up/been made yet
<genoobie> dolphin?
<case__> mazda01: my daughter just woke up :) So I have to go
<mazda01> case__, LOL, take care
<mazda01> case__, i am dannyboy79 on ubuntuforums.org
<case__> mazda01: ok! I don't have an account yet
<mazda01> case__, if you want help and not live help, get an account. just my opinion
<resonantsky> ikonia, can you?
<mazda01> case__, it's helpful for those support questions where you don't need it immediatly, so you can post a thread and leave. when you come back most likely it's answered
<ikonia> resonantsky: can I what ?
<resonantsky> ikonia: help me out?
<ikonia> resonantsky: no idea, what's the issue ?
<resonantsky> using unity my gui locks up when manipulating files/directories, i think its a file ownership/rights issue
<ikonia> resonantsky: that's odd
<resonantsky> when using gnome-fallback its ok
<ikonia> resonantsky: can you give me an example
<ikonia> resonantsky: what file are you trying to modify and how ?
<resonantsky> ikonia: i'm using thunar/nautilus to edit a file or remove it, and the system locks, i have to use a vty to login and htop to kill compiz/unity and then it works
<dinar_> hello. i had upgraded ubuntu 9 10 to 10 04 and that installation maybe was hacked. now i have made fresh installation. and see differences. and i see that in old installation was linux 2.6.32-37  but in new it is only 2.6.32-36  .  can it be so?  i have checked with main repository in new installation , but it is ...-36.   may be that 37 th version was there but then was canceled?
<resonantsky> ikonia: the actual file operation succeeds... but it locks up every time.
<resonantsky> ikonia: same happens when using a term to rmdir/rm mv etc
<ikonia> dinar_: sounds like you had the experimental/proposed repo enabled
<ikonia> resonantsky: is it any file or just certain files
<resonantsky> ikona - any file and any directory, even creating directories, it freezes when i try to name the directory
<resonantsky> ikonia: any file
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok, if I ask you to do a test with me now, can you do that ?
<resonantsky> ikonia: sure thing :]
<dinar_> ikonia, thank you, indeed , there were proposed updates in old install
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok - open a terminal and enter your home drive
<resonantsky> ikonia: thanks :]
<ikonia> resonantsky: home directory sorry
<resonantsky> ikonia: ready
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok - can you pastebin the output of "ls -la" for me in that directory
<resonantsky> ikonia: i think i found it here, the problem
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok, do tell
<resonantsky> ikonia: i will pastebin if wrong
<resonantsky> ikonia: my username is 'codex' the group i am in for many of the dirs/files is 1001
<resonantsky> ikonia: some others are 'codex' as group, some are 'root' as group
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok, so it looks like that group has been removed (whatever 1001 was)
<ikonia> resonantsky: root isn't good in your home directory
<user1> i dont know WTF Is wrong with flash players. as soon as i open a youtube video or any streaming flash ( may also be a animationof news website ) the cpu overloads to 100% and machine stops. occurs both on windows and ubuntu. why?
<ikonia> resonantsky: the missing group 1001 also isn't good
<resonantsky> ikonia: sometimes i sudo to create files, i will try to keep those sudo'ed files elsewhere...
<ikonia> user1: tone down the language please
<conntrack> ha!
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok - lets do a tidy up
<resonantsky> ikonia: ok :)
<ikonia> resonantsky: can you paste in the channel the output of the comannd "id"
<resonantsky> uid=1000(codex) gid=1000(codex) groups=1000(codex),0(root),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),27(sudo),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),116(lpadmin),118(admin),119(pulse),120(pulse-access),124(sambashare)
<user1> ikonia: will do only on getting resolution
<froes> hi guys. is ubuntu able to do software raid ? like zfs or something ?
<ikonia> user1: no - you'll tone it down or leave the channel
<ikonia> froes: zfs isn't raid
<ikonia> froes: ubuntu can do software raid though
<user1> ikonia: ok rephrasing it - i dont know WTS Is wrong with flash players. as soon as i open a youtube video or any streaming flash ( may also be a animationof news website ) the cpu overloads to 100% and machine stops. occurs both on windows and ubuntu. why?
<ikonia> resonantsky: do "sudo chown -R codex:codex /home/codex"
<ikonia> user1: WTS ?
<user1> ikonia: not needed for you
<resonantsky> ikonia: aahh thats the mistake i made :)
<ikonia> user1: I've sent you a pm - please repond before continuing to use the channel
<resonantsky> ikonia: i get permission denid on a file called /home/codex/.gvfs
<ikonia> resonantsky: once you've done that "sudo chmod -R 755 /home/codex"
<arlo> hello, im trying to install ubuntu i gets thats error on installation unable to open /dev/sda
<ikonia> resonantsky: don't worry about .gvfs, rebooting will clear that up
<user1> ikonia: ok rephrasing it - i dont know what Is wrong with flash players. as soon as i open a youtube video or any streaming flash ( may also be a animationof news website ) the cpu overloads to 100% and machine stops. occurs both on windows and ubuntu. why?
<resonantsky> ikonia: ahh the directory structure looks much better... my console colours also have less red in them ;)
<ikonia> resonantsky: understandibly
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok, now lets do a quick test
<ikonia> resonantsky: do the command "touch ikonia"
<ikonia> resonantsky: you should have a file called ikonia
<ikonia> resonantsky: did it freeze ?
<resonantsky> yep
<ikonia> resonantsky: it did freeze ?
<resonantsky> ikonia: yes it frooze
<arlo> hello, im trying to install ubuntu i gets thats error on installation unable to open /dev/sda anyone can help me?
<arlo> im new to ubuntu
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok - and that was in the terminal
<resonantsky> ikonia: i had to crtl+alt+f2 and htop , now my unity panel etc is gone
<resonantsky> ikonia: if it freezes again i'm going to have to log, the file ikonia exists
<Giggaflop> http://www.myfacewhen.com/399/
<ikonia> resonantsky: so the whole machine isn't freezing, just the desktop
<ikonia> Giggaflop: please don't spam
<resonantsky> ikonia: yep exactly
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok - so lets go back a little more basic
<ikonia> resonantsky: can you disable compiz/desktop effects
<resonantsky> ikonia: ok
<mazda01> ikonia, are you buy chance from dallas? maybe france?
<resonantsky> ikonia: probably not without rebooting
<mazda01> ikonia, buy = by
<resonantsky> ikonia: untiy --replace?
<ikonia> mazda01: I've told you the topic of this channel
<paolonibus> ciaoooo
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok - do a reboot and disable any desktop effects you have enabled
<ikonia> resonantsky: (keep in mind I don't know what you have enabled since install, so I'm being a little generic)
<resonantsky> ikonia:  i can promise you it has to do with compiz
<resonantsky> ikonia: because using gnome-fallback or xfce session i don't get the problem
<ikonia> resonantsky: I don't doubt you, that's why I'm saying lets strip it back a little
<mazda01> ikonia, LOL, you're right. YOU HAVE. take care bud, im know what's going on. im not stupid despite what you THINK  you know about me
<ikonia> resonantsky: what video card do you have ?
<mazda01> ikonia, have a nice day
<resonantsky> ikonia: its an old intel gma 950
<ikonia> resonantsky: Hmm, they normally have quite good support
<resonantsky> ikonia: i don't think its drivers, could it be some kind of compiz directory issue, seeing as .compiz-1 exists in that directory...
<ikonia> resonantsky: doubt it's a directory issue
<mazda01> ikonia, federal charges can be sought if I wanted to pursue this. last comment. you have nice day
<resonantsky> ikonia: so would you like me to now log and rejoin after disabling compiz?
<resonantsky> ikonia: let me do that...
<resonantsky> ikonia: brb
<ikonia> resonantsky: take your time
<arlo> hello, im trying to install ubuntu i gets thats error on installation unable to open /dev/sda anyone can help me - im new to ubuntu.
<Snii> There is a feature in Ubuntu where I can select programs that will autorun on login. Is it possible to change these items from the console/some file? I cannot log in to my system anymore.
<user1> repost - i dont know what Is wrong with flash players. as soon as i open a youtube video or any streaming flash ( may also be a animationof news website ) the cpu overloads to 100% and machine stops. occurs both on windows and ubuntu. why?
<resonantsky> ikonia: ok, no more compiz... gnome-fallback, although unity is still running because of my startup scripts... it doesn't load automatically
<resonantsky> ikonia: let me know when we can continue :]
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok, same test touch ikonia-1
<inashdeen> hi, is there any freelance programmer around interested to build a new linux shell? I would love to speak to them if any
<resonantsky> ikonia: no problem, file is created, no freezing
<user1> inashdeen: yes
<oCean> inashdeen: that's offtopic here
<ikonia> inashdeen: please don't advertise in this cahnnel
<krieg1> rofl
<inashdeen> ok sorry, will move to offtopic
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok, so you appear to be in the ball park on your reasoning
<user1> inashdeen: please ping me. i am interested
<ikonia> resonantsky: can you reboot back into unity again with 3d support
<Kurdistan> hi. which fonts are ubuntu using by default?
<inashdeen> done :)
<resonantsky> ikonia: i'm not a bad batter, but i'm better  at outfielding...
<resonantsky> ikonia: brb ;)
<Kurdistan> my xubuntu 11.10 fonts looks bad with firefox/chrome
<majnoon> anyone have experience with  bttv  cards (analog) tv/radio ??
<n4dsp> I know I can go to www.help.ubuntu and download the User's Guide that show some commands like 'apt-get' BUT is there a book that shows commands by learn by doing?
<resonantsky> ikonia: and then? :]
<ikonia> resonantsky: back in unity ?
<resonantsky> ikonia: back in unity+compiz... wobbly windows enabled :s
<resonantsky> ikonia: damn those wobbly windows... one you start with them...
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok - can you get rid of all the effects like wobbly windows, strip it down as far as it goes
<VCoolio> Snii: those are in ~/.config/autostart
<resonantsky> ikonia: just the 'general' checkboxes then?
<ikonia> resonantsky: as little as you can
<ikonia> resonantsky: trying to see if it's compiz at the root or one of the effects
<resonantsky> ikonia: 'file watcher?'
<resonantsky> ikonia: was enabled
<ikonia> resonantsky: (shamefully) I don't know what that plugin is, so I'll say yes, blanket
<Kurdistan> any one setting on ubuntu and can look up the default fonts it uses?
<resonantsky> ikonia: your helping for sure
<ikonia> resonantsky: get rid of as much as possible
<ikonia> resonantsky: then we can work forward
<Kurdistan> I find my answer on askubuntu.
<resonantsky> ikonia: i'll disable all hang on
<resonantsky> ikonia: its a mission because unity just crashed and all
<ikonia> resonantsky: I know it's frustrating
<resonantsky> ikonia: frustrated? i worked in IT support for 7 years... i know the feeling
<resonantsky> ikonia: this'll take a couple minutes, thanks for your help
<sonuvthomas> i m  using ubuntu 10.04 how to reinstall grub from live cd
<ikonia> resonantsky: I'm going nowhere
<iceroot> !grub | sonuvthomas
<ubottu> sonuvthomas: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sonuvthomas> k
<sonuvthomas> thanks
<resonantsky> ikonia: cssm now closes if i try to uncheck anything more
<ManDay> How would I transparently mount a directory (which itsself is not a mountpoint) somewhere?
<resonantsky> ikonia: it also doesn't uncheck any more options
<ikonia> resonantsky: close as in "exit crash" or close as in " all is done, I'm closing"
<resonantsky> ikonia: it doesn't say anything on the terminal running it, the last line of output is 'initializing vpswitch options...done'
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok, lets re-run the test
<if> grrr
<if> ;)
<resonantsky> ikonia: touch ikonia works with no issues... i think its one of the settings under 'utility'
<ikonia> resonantsky: can you remove ikonia
<resonantsky> ikonia: done
<resonantsky> ikonia: let me enable 'file watcher' under utilities and see if its causing the issue
<ikonia> resonantsky: ok - so we are now in a much small but more tedious ball park
<ikonia> resonantsky: that's the idea, one at a time (only ever having one enabled) go through them
<ikonia> resonantsky: then if that's all clear, move through it one at a time adding a new one each time
<ikonia> resonantsky: so you end up with 1+1+1+1+1+1
<ikonia> where as the first test is 1-1+1-1+1
<ManDay> (nvm my question)
<resonantsky> ikonia: ok :) i think i can continue helping myself with this...
<resonantsky> ikonia: thanks a bunch :)
<ikonia> resonantsky: yeah, you see where I am going
<Snii> VCoolio: thanks, that helped :)
<resonantsky> ikonia: know a good compiz manpage?
<ikonia> resonantsky: there used to be a good wiki page
<resonantsky> ikonia: its cool i'll google it...
<ikonia> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<n4dsp> Is there a book that teaches the commands by learning by doing?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<n4dsp> I will ask later
<resonantsky> ah, thats better...
<resonantsky> ikonia: all better... loaded compiz defaults
<ikonia> resonantsky: nice idea
<ikonia> resonantsky: defaults are normally fallsafe
<resonantsky> ikonia: i think it was the D-bus...
<ikonia> resonantsky: really, what do you think that ?
<resonantsky> ikonia: its off now, a D-bus utility plugin... because its the one that was enabled, which is now disabled that I couldn't disable without the window closing
<ikonia> resonantsky: ahh the dbus plugin, rather than dbugs
<ikonia> dbus
<ikonia> resonantsky: that is possible
<resonantsky> ikonia: i just keep realizing the more i do in linux out of ignorance the more problems i create for myself... default settings are good for something ;)
<oneliner> hello there i can boot from live cd without any problems and conclude installation successfuly but cannot boot the system afterward
<zatan> Hi, is there anyway that i can restart ubuntu, but keep my all windows opened as it was before ?
<ikonia> resonantsky: they are not a bad place to start, and always a good place to fall back to
<resonantsky> ikonia: definately ;]
<dr_willis> zatan:  there used to bea 'save session' features.. but it had issues..
<resonantsky> ikonia: thanks again mate!
<dr_willis> zatan:  not even sure where the setting is at in gnome any more
<bahr> Has anybody experienced small consistent "breaks" while streaming .pls files with banshee, vlc. etc? I'm listening to Digitally Imported, and the stream makes a break every 1-2 minute or so
<zatan> dr_willis, thanks i will check on google
<oneliner> i believe it can be two things, video drivers (nvidia gtx 550 ti) and a gpt partition (2tb drive), any one wants to give me some pointers id appreciate
<ikonia> resonantsky: any time
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<magesing> Hi everyone, I am trying to make a bootable ubuntu USB stick using http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download, however, I am running debian and not ubuntu, so I do not have the startup disk creator utility... How do I correctly configure grub on a usb key to boot the live ubuntu distribution?
<BluesKaj> hi Sidewinder1
<menak> hi
<menak> i
<resonantsky> ikonia: one last thing, when using chown is it imperative to include the user group (user:group) ? before I just used the username...
<ikonia> resonantsky: it's "better" to do both, but the group can be excluded
<ikonia> resonantsky: just good practice
<resonantsky> ikonia: it fixed my folders proper, i had just used the username before and it was a little different
<Acorn> What's the best way to switch to the chromium beta channel on ubuntu?
<resonantsky> ikonia: for instance now i own my .wine directory when before it belonged to root and i couldn't change it... is there some precedence when including the usergroup in that sense?
<oneliner> sorry if this looks like trolling but i realised the two separate statements where hard to read>> hello there i can boot from live cd without any problems and conclude installation successfuly but cannot boot the system afterward i believe it can be two things, video drivers (nvidia gtx 550 ti) and a gpt partition (2tb drive), any one wants to give me some pointers id appreciate
<ikonia> resonantsky: again - that should be$user:$group
<Sidewinder1> Acorn, Just /join the channel-that-you-want..
<ikonia> resonantsky: from a file system point of view, root is just another user
<przemysaw> hi
<Acorn> Sidewinder1: haha, not irc channel, the build channel of the program, ie. stable/beta/dev/canary
<resonantsky> ikonia: yep, in this case including the group made it permissable to change those rights... which is most important,
<Sidewinder1> Acorn, Oops, sorry.. :D
<ikonia> resonantsky: good good, try to keep with that good practice if you can
<resonantsky> ikonia: will do :]
<eve_> где я ?
<icq> hey guys
<cousin_luigi> Is there a way to have certain folders not indexed for the dash menu?
<icq> I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10
<icq> and for some reason the x server is not running
<icq> and I get this problem watching the log:
<icq> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<opticlove> where can i read the system logs on the last shutdown?
<icq> any idea about it?
<iceroot> opticlove: /var/log/syslog
<iceroot> icq: any output from "sudo service gdm start"?
<iceroot> icq: any output from "sudo service lightdm start"?
<icq> iceroot, the weird thing is that I just tried startx and it worked
<conntrack> tut, tut, tut all the technology
<icq> iceroot, gimme a minute I'll restart and have a look again
<icq> iceroot, service gdm start does not say anything important
<arlo> hello im try to install ubuntu it says unable to open /dev/da ?
<icq> just that it started the process
<arlo> dev/sda ?
<Gerges> hey
<arlo> yes no
<arlo> its loading
<arlo> and i click esc i can see error there
<icq> and lightdm it is not a recognized service
<przemysaw> Hello, jest tu ktoś z Polski?
<xiexie> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xiexie> could anyone hel me the link where I could find security features go with version, e.g. NX go with Ubuntu version xxx?
<xiexie> *help
<Radith> Wooy
<ActionParsnip> xiexie: you could look at the changelog on launchpad I guess
<opticlove> is there a way to see the messages that appear when shutting down?
<Gerbes> like
<ActionParsnip> opticlove: maybe press ESC to make plymouth vanish
<xiexie> ActionParsnip: okay, this one is better, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features/Historical
<the_cyber_guy> some how i am unable to change icon theme and gtk theme on gnome 3 shell with onieric. what has could've gone wrong ?
<jdavidboyd> I installed ubuntu 11.10 on my acer netbook, and it worked fine.  But the network (wireless) keeps going away.  By which I mean that even though ubuntu says it is connected, nothing transfers, and web browsers and pings time out.  But ubuntu says the network is there, and connected at full speed.  Is there a hidden firewall somewhere I need to find?  And, sometimes it works.  Is this a buggy windows-type machine being the problem?
<ActionParsnip> the_cyber_guy: use gnome-tweak-tool
<ActionParsnip> jdavidboyd: can you ping 8.8.8.8 over the wifi?
<the_cyber_guy> ActionParsnip: i am but still nothing happening. a while back everything was working fine
<ActionParsnip> the_cyber_guy: or you can use dconf-editor
<the_cyber_guy> ActionParsnip: i think i have once ran gnome-tweak-tool with root permission. could it be the reason ?
<bastidrazor> dconf-editor or gconf-editor?
<Gerbes> any cool softwares to customize ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> the_cyber_guy: running it as root will change roots icon theme.....
<ActionParsnip> Gerbes: what do you want to change?
<the_cyber_guy> ActionParsnip: yes, but now even normal user themes are now gone. i m trying with gconf-editor now
<oneliner> hey guys am really stomped on this one, i cant find a viable reason for this machine not to work properly, spanking new and boots live cd perfectly, but the installation never boots, anyone willing to give me a hand_
<Gerbes> there was something that made the windows shake and so on
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: what happens when you try to boot
<ActionParsnip> Gerbes: install compizconfig-settings-manager  and enable wobbly windows
<jdavidboyd> ActionParsnip: nah, ping 8.8.8.8 times out.
<ActionParsnip> jdavidboyd: what wireless chip do you use?
<oneliner> boot sequence seems to run properly, but it stops at the mauve colored screen, never gets to the splash screen and can go to any of the tty terminals nor get a cursor on screen
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: i have two possible sources of culprit ,, one nvidia drivers for gtx 550 ti card, another, gpt partition (have efi compliant motherboard)
<jdavidboyd> ActionParsnip: don't know how to tell without booting back into windows.   Ubuntu is using the ath9k driver.
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: log in to unity2D and you can setup 3D accelleration if you need proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip> jdavidboyd: run:  sudo lshw -C network    and it will tell you
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: sorry lost me at log into unity2d
<oneliner> ohh wait, reboot the live cd and tap any key while loading?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: if you don'y have 3D accelleration then unity won't run. You can log in to unity2D and it will run on any hardware
<newguy> How do you get a camera on ubuntu working, what app. and stuff for like tinychat  and facebook
<ActionParsnip> newguy: does it work in cheese?
<newguy> whats cheese
<theadmin> newguy: Um, you need Flash
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 320 kB
<ActionParsnip> newguy: if it works in cheese then the driver is already loaded
<newguy> i need something that installs to the whole OS. so you can use any program
<SuprEngr> In case anyone hasn't realised yet:  http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/12/18/1425230/canonical-to-remove-sun-java-from-repositories-users-machines?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<oneliner> sorry ActionParsnip please explain procedure for logging into unity 2d
<theadmin> newguy: I tell you, to use the camera in browsers you likely need Flash
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: its an option when you login
<jdavidboyd> ActionParsnip: It says AR9285 Wureless Network Adapter
<newguy> okwhat about avg antivirus, does it run in background on linux cause it named a list of tools
<oneliner> erm, am confused, i cant loging, cant boot, do you mean live cd?
<ActionParsnip> newguy: the default install installs a great deal, you can install apps as you desire in software centre
<ActionParsnip> !av | newguy
<ubottu> newguy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<oneliner> i was expecting i could try to chroot the install from live cd and install drivers permanently on system from there
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | oneliner
<ubottu> oneliner: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: some nvidia chips don't like nouveau driver, so you can blacklist it with the boot option, you can then install the nvidia driver
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: understood, will try, thanks
<raidgh0st> Acer aspire one, 2GB of ram 500GB Hybriddisk 4GB swap. Would ubuntu remix run okey without slowness?
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: sure, thats more than anything I have
<blackshirt> Yeah,i think
<cloudgeek> asidgh0st:yeah sure
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: only needs 2Gb swap really, unless you anticipate using a tonne of ram
<raidgh0st> I was wrong in my writing.
<raidgh0st> It i a 500GB Hybriddisk where 4GB is ssd flash
<cloudgeek> raidgh0st:yep (y) , i also same system without no prob
<raidgh0st> cloudgeek: how is youtube and watching diff movie formats
<raidgh0st> Ive tried watching my preedited home movie (MKV)
<raidgh0st> and it was a sadness.
<raidgh0st> And the STLAB company makes trash.
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: what GPU does it have?
<raidgh0st> it has a 950 or 900
<raidgh0st> gma
<raidgh0st> intel something
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: should be ok
<raidgh0st> intel graphics media accelerator 500
<raidgh0st> I`ve heard that there`s no driver for that card in ubuntu, that works 100% on the fly
<cloudgeek> raidh0st: it working fine for video , but my work is developing , and coding
<cloudgeek> raidh0st: it fine and best for me , i think for you too :)
<raidgh0st> cloudgeek: could you play 720P?
<Promethes> hi, i want window buttons on the right in Oneiric, ive set it up but Google Chrome still have this buttons on the left, anyone knows how to fix this?
<theadmin> Promethes: Try Settings -> Under the hood -> Use system window borders
<cloudgeek> raidh0st: yep 1024 also working here
<raidgh0st> 1024? i dont speak resolution
<Promethes> theadmin: but i want to have Google Chrome native window borders not gtk
<raidgh0st> I wanna know if its posible to watch a mkv 720P without frame by frame picture by picture
<raidgh0st> It is so * annoying.
<theadmin> Promethes: Then I don't think you can do anything, really, it's native borders are hardcoded and you can't change how they look
<Promethes> theadmin: in ubuntu 11.04 those butons were on the right side of the window, in 11.10 on left, i upgraded yesterday my ubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10, google chrome package was not reinstalled or modified in any way
<theadmin> Promethes: Uh, you think?... Hm... I dunno. Do you get the same stuff in Chromium?
<mariusz_> hej jak tam
<Promethes> theadmin: i will check
<paulina> aha
<paulina> tAK
<Promethes> theadmin: in chromium those buttons are on left side too
<Satin> does anybody know the right software to download to use the internet in 10.04.3 LTS?
<theadmin> Promethes: Hm, okay, check the installed package list for anything related to that
<paulina> AHA
<theadmin> Satin: lolwut?
<Promethes> theadmin: in 11.04 and previous versions there was Ubuntu Tweak option for this, now i just changed gtk theme to Advaita
<Satin> theadmin, i am at a motel with wifi and i just installed 10.04.3 LTS. should the install come with the right software to us the wifi here, or do i need to setup the connection in the wireless editor
<Promethes> theadmin: btw buttons on the left is only a ubuntu feature or is this also by default in Gnome3?
<theadmin> Promethes: No, vanilla Gnome3 has them on the right
<Satin> in the terminal how do i find the mac address
<marisn> Satin: ifconfig
<marisn> ideas why nm-applet is not running by default?
<theadmin> Satin: ifconfig, search for HWaddr
<Satin> Pici, please read to 'theadmin'
<MetaJake> might anyone be able to recommend a fast, comprehensive, from the ground up learning/teaching/tutorial style introduction book to C programming?
<theadmin> Satin: Also, wi-fi works out of the box with most chipsets
<marisn> MetaJake: K&R?
<MetaJake> Marisn, What is K&R?
<llutz> kernighan ritchie
<nb-ben> MetaJake, the internet's web is the most extensive book you can find about C
<jaypro> i want to copy the contents of one harddrive to another using ddrescue, but fdisk shows unrecognized disk volume for both hard drives... should i just force the ddrescue?
<jaypro> ddrescue /dev/sdb /dev/sda??
<nb-ben> or almost any programming language for that matter... the books I bought sit in the shelf
<MetaJake> nb-ben, "googling fast complete guide to C"
<nb-ben> MetaJake, why do you need the complete guide?
<nb-ben> MetaJake, why not read a getting started tutorial, then read a "create an irc bot" tutorial, and then go for another topic, finding completely different guides on the net
<paulina> hej jak tam
<oCean> MetaJake: I don't see how yours is an #ubuntu issue. There's specific channels such as ##C and ##programming
<nb-ben> I am sure different websites cover different topics better than just one exclusive guide
<MetaJake> ocean, thank you
<xrdodrx> Can anyone test a program I wrote to see if it works on a default Ubuntu install? It's in Python if you want to check the sources, I wrote it for one of my classes: (run the lottery file) http://www.mediafire.com/?kaa23lorcs3l4am
<oCean> !pl | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oCean> xrdodrx: pleaes use #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<xrdodrx> oCean, okay
<xrdodrx> sorry
<oCean> np
<paulina> aha
<paulina> ocean
<christian__1> hey guys,, i have a question, i want to change the default port 80 to something else on my apache server, i changed the port entry in the conf file, but when i enter the 127.0.0.1:newPort  it tells me that the requested url could not be found on the server
<oCean> paulina: yes. This is the english channel..  /join #ubuntu-pl for polish
<paulina> tAK
<sogeking99> hey guys, how can i stop the screen from turning off while watching videos on youtube and stuff
<sogeking99> so i don't have to move the mouse every few mins
<marisn> how can I completely disable smbd and sshd from starting on boot? I did it once still today I see that they have "magically" returned :(
<christian__1> please can anyone help me
<marisn> christian__1: restart apache after conf. changes.
<christian__1> i did
<schnuffle> christian__1:  paste your config
<christian__1> i did restart and reload
<christian__1> i will upload it on pastebin one moment
<paulina> papa
<oCean> christian__1: you should add your port in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<christian__1> i did
<llutz> marisn: mv /etc/init/ssh.conf /etc/init/ssh.conf-disabled   (same for smbd)
<christian__1> http://pastebin.com/p6MmYrmk
<christian__1> this is the ports.conf
<christian__1> NameVirutalHost *:78 was just a try (i think its not neccessary to change this port?)
<christian__1> it just dont find anything at 127.0.0.1:78
<christian__1> i also tried some other ports
<christian__1> didnt work too
<oCean> christian__1: have you also changed the vhost config file?
<marisn> llutz: tnx. will try this too :)
<schnuffle> christian__1: paste the vhost definition as well
<christian__1> ahh thx guys
<christian__1> its working now
<christian__1> i forgot the vhost entry
<no_gravity> Hello! When I predd that key with the two screens on my notebook, ubuntu toggles between several states of internatl/extarnal monitor on / off , both on, and what not. can i make it, so it simply toggles between internal and external monitor?
 * christian__1 *hands a cookie to ocean and schnuffle and marsin*
<christian__1> sry
<christian__1> ^
<mariusz_> cenay
<no_gravity> anyone?
<janek> ubuntu-pl
<_ramo> Hi
<_ramo> i'm using ubuntu 10.04, how can i install fuse 2.8.4 on it? currently only 2.8.1 is available
<Cube``> hey guys, what is the best way to 1. list all wifi routers in reach 2. connect to them using only commandline, and doing it by hand?
<marisn> Cube``: and why? unless You have an pervert need, use wicd, as it has nice CLI and curses interface
<llutz> Cube``: 1) iwlist s 2) sudo iwconfig  wlan0 mode managed essid "essid of the ap you want to connect"
<Cube``> marisn: im using xmonad, hate to have trays
<popey> Cube``: iwlist scan
<mariusz_> hej
<Cube``> popey: wow but that spits out something huuge
<Cube``> marisn: how can i temporarily disable network-manager with a simple click?
<popey> Cube``: sudo iwlist scan | grep ESSID
<popey> :_)
<marisn> Cube``: just stop it from cli :)
<popey> Cube``: have you seen nm-tool ?
<schnuffle> Cube``: http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/ in the comments you find two scrtips that do the job and can be an example
<marisn> popey: better don't even start. afterwards You will have to explain how to connect to WPA2 network ;)
<Cube``> schnuffle: <3
<Cube``> thanks alot guys
<Cube``> 2nd question:
<popey> marisn: icn
<popey> marisn: incoming!
<Cube``> i love chrome, but its a little too heavy for my netbook. are you guys aware of any super-lightwight browzerz?
<popey> Cube``: lynx
<marisn> Cobi: links
<marisn> sorry Cobi ;)
<AndrewW> I had ubuntu running on a Compaq TC1100, and when I rotate the screen the stylus doesn't work right. It still acts like its in landscape mode. How can I fix this?
<popey> AndrewW: is it a wacom tablet (the screen)?
<AndrewW> Im not sure, I think so
<popey> AndrewW: if so i think you can use xsetwacom to rotate the input device
<ashmew2> How can i make a small script for GUI Automation for entering data in the system dialogs that Ubuntu asks me for ?
<AndrewW> Ok. I'll try that
<researcher123> why I cant see Synaptic Package manager after a fresh install of  64 bit Ubuntu 11.10? Kindly HELP me.
<popey> AndrewW: i used to do this with an old toshiba convertible laptop/tablet thing. use xrandr and xsetwacom to rotate the display and the tablet
<popey> ashmew2: i recently saw a tool for this on launchpad, which records keypresses and mouse movements and plays them back
<popey> ashmew2: xnee?
<bad_alloc> Hi, I'm trying to backup a C++ project to a harddrive somthere on the network. I'd like to always have an exact copy of the current project status on the remote drive, so files I remove locally shall also be removed on the network drive. How do I do this with rsync? Currently I've got rsync -avh [source] [target] but that doesn't remove files. (Furthermore, nothing must be changed by rsync in the local directo
<bad_alloc> ry)
<ashmew2> popey, i want to output  stuff i already know like "Hello" and press some button like the OK Button
<mongy> bad_alloc, --delete
<ashmew2> popey, ill look into xnee though
<popey> ashmew2: i dont think that was the one though, i cant remember what the one a friend uses is, and he's offline
<bad_alloc> mongy: only rsync --delete [source] [target] ?
<mongy> bad_alloc, rsync -avh --delete yada yada
<researcher123> how to run the Synaptic Package Manager program on 64 bit Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bad_alloc> mongy: thank you :)
<mongy> bad_alloc, grsync is a little gui for it, if you want one.
<LemonAid> My wireless went down for no apparent reason. I tried ifup/down   /etc/netwroking restart  ,services netwrok-manager restart. Nothing worked. Only a reboot helped. Any ideas how i could identify the problem?
<ashmew2> popey, AT-SPI ?
<dagerik> How can I play a DVD? Does not have a DVD disk, but ripped with all the files in a folder.
<ashmew2> dagerik, just play the .VOB files in a player like VLC Media Player ?
<popey> ashmew2: no, i think it began with x. davmor2 is the guy that uses it, pounce on him when you see him on irc ☺
<popey> ashmew2: lemme grep my logs..
<dagerik> ashmew2: The are like 5-6 .vob files
<dagerik> Do I have to click the in order through the whole film?
<popey> ashmew2: found it! xpresser
<ashmew2> dagerik, add them to the playlist ?
<popey> ashmew2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xpresser
<ashmew2> popey, Thanks man ! ill look into it , thanks for the trouble :P
<bobweaver> when you use sudo what is the user that you are using so if I want to wget --output-document= /home/$USER/sandbox /    the reason that I want to use $USER instead of home is because I dont want what I am wget"ing" to go to /root /  Will it ? or will it stay in the /home/some-user/   dirctory  ?
<bodoh> guys .. where can we change gdm image?
<n4dsp> Is there a solution to keeping the programs that are running in my 4 desktops when I reboot instead of having to manually open each program for each of the 4 desktops?
<bodoh> now it's just blue ..
<popey> ashmew2: np, the guy I know does QA for canonical, lots of automated testing and I think thats thebest tool he's found
<doritoDan> Can somebody please help me? I'm taking a C++ course so I'm new to the subject, and I'm trying to develop in Ubuntu using Anjuta.
<doritoDan> I tried compiling my Hello World, and I keep getting "**Error**: Directory `.' does not look like the top-level package directory" for no apparent reason.
<doritoDan> Could somebody just help me get a working C++ environment running in Ubuntu?
<reducks> anyone here able to help me with ubuntu studio 11.04 installation problems?
<doritoDan> What is it?
<reducks> it fails at installing software packages
<reducks> even when one are selected
<reducks> none*
<reducks> md5 sum is fine etc
<reducks> had previous install working fine on this machine before
<doritoDan> Alright. Can't help you with that, sorry
<doritoDan> I'm a newbie.
<spencer_> i need some help!!! my left click stop working in unity :(
<spencer_> it just decided to stop this morning.. and it works in lightdm
<spencer_> switched mouse and still same issue :(
<gonzaliyo> eee kien kiere videos
<King_Ozzy> gonzaliyo >.>
<WindowsMojave> Hey guy's :)
<WindowsMojave> Anyone looking for quality paid web hosting?  I need some clients.
<WindowsMojave> Just launched my host Wednesday
<n4dsp> top menu bar has a red triangle that when clicked on it downloads upgrades. What are these upgrades? Thought Ubuntu does it automatically
<MrPopinjay> Does anyone know an idiot proof for batch encoding files to FLAC? flac isn't overly helpful as I don't know what values to specify for half the options, there are no defaults and the man page gives no examples.
<oCean> WindowsMojave: don't advertise here, thank you
<BluesKaj> MrPopinjay, try soundKonverter , it's kde app , but there may be agnome equivalent in your package manager
<MrPopinjay> Thanks BluesKaj, I'll have a look now
<Mjondras> Hi, I'm an ubuntu newbie. I need some help on wrapping my head around the terminal. And also on getting a driver for my touchpad.
<MrPopinjay> BluesKaj, Aha, it's here. This looks like what I'm after, thank you
<Satin> what does 'error 22' mean while booting
<mariusz_> HEJ
<PAULINA> hej
<caio> hi guys
<rbg> hola
<King_Ozzy> hi
<Satin> hi
<caio> i installed ubuntu on my machine, but in boot it shows a error
<caio> i will try again later... but, anybody received an error message after installed it with wubi?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem firefox and X's sloppy focus. The menus (File, Edit, View) and the right click menu just disappear when mousing over them, so I can't click on anything in those menus, though surfing the web works fine, for the most part.
<monkinto> Nope I have installed ubuntu multiple times and have never had an error on startup
<MrPopinjay> BluesKaj, Why is this program around 200meg? :o
<zacktu> how can i remove all files in my ubuntuone repository?
<Satin> caio, what error did you get
<mongy> MrPopinjay, soundconverter can do it
<MrPopinjay> mongy, Yeah, someone directed me to it :) I would like to know why it's 200meg in size though...
<mongy> MrPopinjay, it's not.  the soundKonverter version might because of all the KDE libs it needs.
<arlo__> hello are there apache expert here, my problem is i can not connect to my domain with www but with mydomain.dk is working , this is my apache code : http://pastebin.com/JsAjab24
<conntrack> Oh bugger
<conntrack> I lost some photos :(
<mongy> arlo, could it be as simple as having the directory called www.mydomain.dk
<schnuffle> arlo: add a ServerAlias for the www domain
<arlo__> mongy no
<arlo__> my directory  name mydomain.dk
<arlo__> but i can not connect to my browser with www
<mongy> arlo, set an alias
<schnuffle> arlo__:  ServerAlias www.mydomain.dk
<arlo__>  yes right
<arlo__> 2 sek i try
<arlo__> :-)
<tsets> I got 10Gs of unallocated disk space, I'm trying to create that space as a ext4 partition, but whenever I do that, it also creates a 1 mb of unallocated space.  Is that normal or is there any way to use that 1 meg?
<MrPopinjay> These programs are all pretty trashy. I wish TLH was avalible for linux
<Cube``> popey: lol
<escott> tsets, you can allocate it but you probably dont. its trying to maintain alignment. if you arent aligned the drive will be much much slower
<LemonAid> tsets, i believe it`s normal.
<arlo__> Thanks mongy and schnuffle is working :-)
<mongy> MrPopinjay, soundconverter can encode all your files to what you want and put them into folders based on the artist/album name, and uses multiple threads.  what more does it need to do
<tsets> Well thanks, I guess is normal then, because with gparted don't allow me to set the "free space preceding option" to less than 1
<MrPopinjay> mongy, The interface is a bit clunky by comparison, it works with fewer file formats and there are fewer options. It does the job but it's not as good as what I would normally be using.
<mongy> MrPopinjay,  try arista, I believe it can do audio as well as video.  soundKonverter, the kde version, is a bit more bells and whistles than the gnome version
<Sidewinder1> caio, Don't use WUBI!
<D-coy> =S
<escott> tsets, there is a checkbox for 1mb alignment in gparted, but if dont do 1mb alignment make sure you are properly aligned for your disk
<Sidewinder1> :D
<daniel_mircea> hi does anyone know where i can get some help on a broken /etc/sudoers file on ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS Live USB with persistent storage ?
<daniel_mircea> or can someone help ?
<zacktu> can i delete all of the files in my ubuntuone repository so that I can sync everything again?
<linux-admin> :D
<schnuffle> daniel_mircea: use visudo -c to check the file for errors
<Sidewinder1> Daniel0108, I'm on 10.04, but, what did you do to the "sudoers" file, to cause thew problem? I know, that doesn't really help, but it's a start.
<tsets> Thanks all for the help!  I made it, I just deleted it and recreated  it as a primary partition
<daniel_mircea> schnuffle: visudo -c spills out : visudo: unable to open /etc/sudoers: Input/output error
<dnalfuak> hi, i am need help
<Scarra3> alright I am having some trouble with my graphics card I just installed ubuntu and installed the restricted drivers but it seem like I have 2 choices NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (verstion current) [Recommened] or NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates)
<fschuindt> someone knows how can I get my window border and top bar again without stop compiz?
<escott> daniel_mircea, sounds like the filesystem on the usb is corrupted. usb dongles are not very stable for long term storage. you may have to rebuild the os on that usb
<Scarra3> I don't know which one I should go with
<hcsifnuht> dnalfuak: hi, is your problem with ubuntu?
<daniel_mircea> escott: yeah.. so i've heard :))
<dnalfuak> hcsifnuht:
<Scarra3> Any ideas?
<[random]> Hi guys. I'm a ubuntu newb and having a bit of problem with systems settings. Whatever change I make doesn't actually change anything. Anybody have insights how can I go about fixing this problem?
<daniel_mircea> escott: from what i've searched the net i think a possible ..rather barbaric solution would be erasing casper-rw file on usb stick and making a fresh one
<Sidewinder1> !details | [random]
<ubottu> [random]: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<escott> daniel_mircea, casper is the system disk image. so yes that would get rid of the os on the flash
<[random]> sorry. I'm a little slow with CLI irc
<[random]> it's 11.10
<[random]> i'm trying to change appearance, time/date, mouse sensitivity, and language
<Scarra3> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and the integrated graphics driver is an NVIDIA GeForce 9100 and the one in my PCI Slot is an NVIDIA GeForce 210 I am trying to decide what driver I should use for the 210 NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (verstion current) [Recommened] or NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates)
<airman00> I want to log the output of netstat -su every 15 seconds, what sort of bash command can do this?
<Sidewinder1> [random], 'Tis OK, just state the problem with as many details as you can..
<dannel> airman00, a cron job?
<llutz> airman00: watch -n 15 netstat -su
<airman00> llutz: thanks, that was it
<[random]> i posted the problem on ubuntu forums but the person who replied suggested that i submit it as a bug and i'm not confident that it is one. so i came here
<[random]> so after i make changes, nothing really changes. when i go back to systems settings, all the changes i made, like the options i checked or languages i added are still checked off
<[random]> and uname gave me Linux T 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<[random]> when i first installed ubuntu i didn't have any problems
<[random]> but after last couple of updates, everything kinda broke. my trackpad on my laptop doesn't work anymore. ubuntu doesn't recognize any of the removable storage devices
<[random]> and i havne't tinkered with the kernal or anything yet since i'm not quite comfortable doing so
<[random]> so there's my story/spam
<[random]> wish i could give you more details but not sure what is quite relevant to the problem
<Scarra3> Any ideas/.
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> How does one stop Ubuntu one from auto starting at startup in 11.10. ?
<kamilnadeem> Whenever I start the system I find it enabled, have tried disabling it from the Ubuntu one but everytime it auto enables?
<qcjn> hi, i've installed gnome-panel , on oneiric, but some tutorial seems to suggest gnome-session-fallback, is there one better ? and if i install gnome-session-fallback, must i uninstall gnome-panel ?
<qcjn> or gnome-panel is like already integrated in session-fallback ?
<Cradam> is there a way in gnome-panel to see the command behind the launcher?
<ssta> gnmome-panel is a dependency of gnome-session-fallback
<Acorn> how do you make an application start with focus when you launch it from the command line?
<oxmox> what is wrong with samba ????
<Cradam> n/m found it
<qcjn> ssta, sp there s no problem in installing gnome-session-fallback, it will just not install gnome-panelsince it s already there
<ssta> qcjn: yes
<qcjn> ssta, thanks
<ssta> oxmox: I take it you mean besides it being an implementation of an absolutely awful protocol?
<oxmox> i cant even install it
<ssta> what are you trying to do exactly?
<benahmed> wat
<benahmed> no
<benahmed> yqs
<benahmed> biro
<oxmox> i have setup a new server and i can only install samba4
<oCean> benahmed: do you have a support question?
<benahmed> no
<ssta> what happens when you try to install samba?  (they conflist IIRC)
<N1ghtCrawler> what problems to expect if I add 11.10 repos to a 9.04 server?
<oCean> N1ghtCrawler: *lots* of dependency issues and breakage, don't do it
<oxmox> Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<itaylor57> N1ghtCrawler, a borked system
<ssta> oxmox: have you tried that?
<Scarra3> oCean: do you think you can help me with my issues with ubuntu 11.10
<oxmox> i just installed it
<N1ghtCrawler> Well, it seems like the 9.04 repos is shutdown :/ I would like to install some software on my server and I can't update the server...
<oCean> Scarra3: sorry, I've hardly any knowledge of graphic controllers/drivers etc
<oCean> N1ghtCrawler: repositories are moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Scarra3> alright thanks anyways do you happen to have experience with web cameras?
<oCean> N1ghtCrawler: there are no updates, just the original packages there
<oCean> Scarra3: nope, again sorry :(
<N1ghtCrawler> well, should do it for me
<oCean> Scarra3: maybe try later, in a couple of hours the channel might be busier
<Scarra3> No problem im just trying to figure out how to get the microphone on the webcamera to work
<xtgyal> wine is frozon on Ubuntu Lucid and xkill from Terminal doesn't work, how do i close it?
<oxmox> how i can install the old samba that works
<xtgyal> what is pkill?
<doritoDan> Guys, is there a way to make application top bars as well as the leftmost launch sidebar NOT autohide?
<xtgyal> it died
<Lydia> Nex4: xD
<cousteau> just downloaded the crayon physics demo for Linux.  I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 64b.  The game is for 32b but it runs here, also it has some bundled libraries.  Howeve, when I run the game all I see is a white screen with a mouse pointer, with music playing.  I get no error messages, not even with gdb.  I'm not using composition, just plain Metacity.  What could be happening?
<Scarra3> oCean: Do you know how I can tell if my graphics card is working properly?
<oneliner>  so this is day 2 of my crusade to get an nvidia gtx 550 ti working on my new system, anyone wants to give me a hand, am stuck at : blank screen on boot
<escott> !nomodeset | oneliner
<ubottu> oneliner: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cousteau> and when I run glxgears the gears run smoothly, I have accelerated graphics with the nvidia 96 driver
<spencer_> i need some help!!! my left click stop working in unity :( works in lightdm sceen.
<spencer_> seems like my udev is missing the hid rule.. can anyone help me?
<oneliner> escott adding nomodeset to grub boot edit gives me : blinking cursor
<escott> spencer_, its more likely you have something in your xmodmap that is disabling the click
<spencer_> escott, where can i config that?
<escott> spencer_, i would check if the click is appearing in xev, then start looking in your . files
<spencer_> ok.. let me check..
<oneliner> will nomodeset also disable nouveau?
<satty> hey guys
<doritoDan> Anybody know if there's a way to make application top bars as well as the leftmost launch sidebar NOT autohide?
<spencer_> escott, what exactly should i be searching for
<escott> oneliner, it doesn't disable anything about the graphics cards except for kernel modesetting
<escott> spencer_, do you see the clicks in xev?
<spencer_> where is xev?
<escott> spencer_, its a command line tool
<oxmox> where i become the samba 3.6.1 deb
<fff> hi
<Scarra3> should I install drivers or update first?
<oneliner> so i could add nouveau.modeset=0 to try and get vesa for the card?
<spencer_> escott, kb and mouse movement is working.. no clicks though :(
<escott> oneliner, getting vesa would be a different boot option
<escott> spencer_, of any clicks or just the left?
<meco> Is there something syntactically wrong with this line in /etc/fstab: UUID=E6B08D1CB08CF479 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 2
<escott> meco, you probably want ntfs-3g not ntfs
<oneliner> ok so my pickle is this: live cd boot graphical interface without problem, how can i make the install boot with the same method for graphic configuration the live cd uses?
<meco> escott: I've been told it's supposed to be just ntfs when it's in  /etc/fstab
<escott> meco, if you want ro sure. but if you want rw its ntfs-3g. other things you probably want to do are specify user as an option, and convert the uuid format to match the others 8-4-4-12 lowercase
<lantizia> Lets say I've made an app... where should settings be stored in $HOME?  (i.e. directly in home? or in .local? or what?)
<spencer_> escott, just left click.. and mouse btn 4
<Nineain> ciao winusers!
<meco> escott: What do you mean about specifying user as an option? What would that look like?
<escott> spencer_, so look at .Xmodmap, you might also investigate input settings with xinput
<spencer_> escott, where's the xinput?? in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<N1ghtCrawler> oCean: Thanks to you I solved my problem. Cudos
<resonantsky> ls
<escott> meco, as currently written it will be mounted and all files will be root owned. you want to put defaults,user
<selite> Hello guys I connected an external monitor to my laptop via VGA but the image on the monitor seems a lit less brighter than when I connect it on a desktop computer any ideas?
<spencer_> escott, no .Xmodmap in my home.
<selite> On the desktop computer I connect it via DVI.
<escott> spencer_, xinput is another command line tool. xinput --list to get the input id xinput --list-props # to see properties. what kind of mouse is this. normal usb mouse
<Odaym> how do I find out what my USB pen drive is called in /dev?
<Odaym> sda1 or..anything else
<meco> escott: OK, I see. Also, what does 8-4-4-12 mean?
<resonantsky> 0daym: lsusb
<selite> Hello, I need help
<Odaym> I did that, it doesn't show the "/dev/sda1" format
<meco> Ah... I understand
<escott> meco, 01234567-89ab-cdef-0123456789ab
<selite> Why isn't screen bright enough when I connect it via VGA?
<selite> *my
<meco> yup
<spencer_> escott, it's a logitech bluetooth bundle
<escott> Odaym, its probably sdb1 but use the disk utility to find it
<Odaym> ah right
<Odaym> right
<Odaym> it's just sdb, escott
<Odaym> that's...normal, right?
<escott> Odaym, that would be the device, sdb1 is partition one on that device
<Odaym> right
<cousteau> well, some devices don't have partitions, they have a partition table format that only allows 1 partition
<cousteau> so there's no sdb1, just sdb
<cousteau> I've seen this in many MP3 players
<cousteau> (well, in 2 of them)
<meco> escott: How do I convert to the 8-4-4-4-12 format? It's like what I wrote when I do 'sudo blkid'
<Odaym> escott, I'm following this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395435
<Odaym> can you tell me what the number in the 4th step means?
<Odaym> referring to the capacity of his pen drive?
<escott> meco, you just type it in lower case and put the "-"s in the right places
<meco> escott: There aren't that many ciphers... can't do that
<escott> Odaym, presumably 32767 is the size of that swap partition in something... blocks maybe
<spencer_> escott, found the input device.. seems like the key is mapped for the mouse.. what now?
<Luca__> hi
<escott> meco, a uuid is by definition 32 hex characters
<Luca__> is there any major difference fro using 11.10 instead of 11.04 as a rescue cd?
<Luca__> i only have 11.04 downloaded and wanted tosave time
<escott> spencer_, "the key is mapped for the mouse". I dont know what that means. you might use xinput set-props if you think it is set wrong
<escott> Luca__, nothing major
<Luca__> thanks
<meco> escott: It can't be: http://pastebin.com/v4FPK26H
<cousteau> Luca__, as a rescue (live) CD?  there shouldn't be many differences
<Luca__> i will dl 11.10 anyway as i 99% need a reinstall
<Odaym> is it working for me now, escott ? http://pastebin.com/GtyLXxuq
<cousteau> maybe more supported wifi
<Odaym> hehe...
<spencer_> escott, currently button left is set to (124).. is that right? i don't know what's right...
<ssdrd> hello, i have installed ufw on ubuntuoneiric, but it is nott running by default on startup, when I type "ufw status" it says "Status: inactive", so I have to manually start it with "ufw enable". How can I make it running by default on startup?
<Luca__> realted question; i dd'ed an image to what i though was the usb stick, and now my pc is dead
<Luca__> grub reports an unknown filesystem
<Luca__> did i kill my machine? :-)
<Luca__> i know it's an "in a vacuum" question
<escott> meco, i had never noticed that before. i guess just use it as formated by blkid.
<cousteau> Luca__, uh maybe...
<cousteau> you could try to recover some files with testdisk and photorec
<escott> spencer_, what property is this
<escott> Odaym, swapon -s to show swaps
<Odaym> well yes it's being listed under there
<Odaym> but what about the 32676
<escott> Luca__, very possibly
<Luca__> is there anything i could do? try this testdisk thing?
<Odaym> and it doesn't say anything under "Used" for the /dev/sdb (USB pen) when I do "swapon -s"
<spencer_> escott, my xinput --list-props # showed me "Button Labels (255)" : Button Left (124)
<cousteau> Luca__, well, first try with a live cd and see if it manages to mount any file system
<escott> Odaym, The size parameter is superfluous but retained for  backwards  compati
<Odaym> ok
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<ImTheDude> what verson of ubuntu tweak will work on 10.4
<l11> hi all
<l11> look 4 the german ubuntu supportchannel
<escott> spencer_, i don't know. i dont have that property in my synaptic
<PrototypeX29A> every time i boot with the current kernel, my backlight isn't working after after bootup. But I couldn't find any hint why it isn't working
<Cheery> I'd like to get default application for .blend files from local blender install, but I don't have it in the list.. how to add it?
<Cheery> (someone has again dropped features -_-)
<ImTheDude> what version of unbuntu tweak will work on 10.4?
<conntrack> I know everything but know nothing
<josue> ppl, I have somo photos and Im not able to view them.  I tryed to sudo chmod 777 to them, but Im still not able to view them. on the permision it says it only for owner
<Odaym> escott, it works
<l11> Can someone tell me the name of the German channel for ubunutu support?
<theadmin> josue: Are they on a NTFS filesystem?
<Odaym> and it IS significantly faster
<theadmin> l11: #ubuntu-de
<josue> yes
<josue> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> josue: That's the problem, NTFS does not support Unix permissions. Copy them elsewhere, mount the filesystem with uid= flag, or just... well... do something like that
<escott> Odaym, how much ram do you have?
<Odaym> 3
<bullgard4> l11: #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<escott> Odaym, what does free -m report for swap usage
<Odaym> http://pastebin.com/EWa9nXZ3
<josue> theadmin: Im not able to copy them, how do I do the second choice?
<theadmin> josue: You need to modify your fstab accordingly, what is your UID and your device's /dev  node?
<Odaym> escott, link above
<Cheery> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=04e9c7d6b9d25bdf1a8def4d722a6cab&p=11545913#post11545913
<escott> Odaym, you certainly dont need that much swap, but you are using a little bit of it so it would be slightly faster
<Luca__> uh-oh
<Luca__> i CAN mount the disks
<Odaym> I'm currently running Chrome, Pidgin, Xchat, a terminal session, Eclipse (along with the android emulator), Audacity, Eric 4 (Python IDE), K3B, Netbeans, Software Center, Google Earth, Medeley, Gimp, Brasero
<Luca__> but where the Linux install was, now i have a pretty Ubuntu 11.10 installation disk
<escott> Odaym, it would make more sense to use that usb as a /tmp partition
<meco> I can't seem to be able to mount my ntfs partition during boot. I have the following line in /etc/fstab: UUID=E6B08D1CB08CF479 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults,user 0 2
<meco> Serious Errors were found while checking the disk drive for /mnt/window  Press I to ignore, S to stop, or M for manual recovery. Anyone?
<Luca__> i'ld laugh if i wasn't so royally screwed
<oneliner> is it that the gtx 550 ti nvidia gforce card is too new ? cant find a way to get X running with it
<escott> meco, linux cannot fix/repair windows partitions. boot windows, run chkdsk and then try again
<lewis> usp
<lewis> sup pple
<lewis> linux users
<BluesKaj> oneliner, has anyone suggested nomodeset ?
<Luca__> i am SO fucked
<meco> escott: Well, I don't have any problem mounting that partition from terminal.
<oneliner> BluesKaj: yes, and nouveau.modeset=0
<orated> How to take regular snapshot of HDD/OS like  restore points?
<Luca__> can i have 11.10 without the Unity thing? just normal Gnome?
<theadmin> orated: dd?
<theadmin> Luca__: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<BluesKaj> oneliner, did you blacklist nouveau ?
<theadmin> Luca__: Then log out, click the gear menu, and choose "GNOME" in the list, and log back in
<oneliner> blacklist?
<mongy> escott, I believe there is now an ntfschk tool in 11.10
<mongy> escott, sorry, ntfsck
<BluesKaj> !blacklist | oneliner
<ubottu> oneliner: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<meco> mongy: That ntfsck, do you know how to use it. It doesn't have a man page.
<josue> theadmin: I lost my connection for one minute here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/774512/
<escott> meco, also you probably dont want to be using the ntfs driver but rather the ntfs-3g driver and if you want it to mount on boot you need to specify uid and gitd
<theadmin> josue: That's not interesting, what is your ntfs partition in /dev/sd notation?
<linuxor> hi, what to do to get a copy of my soft installed to use it with other distr ?
<meco> escott: What would be the additions here then: UUID=E6B08D1CB08CF479 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults,user 0 2
<mongy> meco, no idea.  never used it.
<mongy> meco, you are better off letting windows handle its own partitions.
<meco> mongy: Ok, typing it by itself just returns the prompt..
<escott> meco, ntfs-3g instead of ntfs and defaults,user,uid=1000,gid=1000 (assuming you are 1000)
<theadmin> linuxor: You can't use Ubuntu software with other distributions. It's not like Windows exe's. Software from one distribution won't work in another.
<josue> theadmin: /dev/sda3   Mountpoint: /media/archivos
<bullgard4> !gnome-shell | l11
<meco> escott: I don't know what those values represent so how do I make sure?
<linuxor> theadmin: why? if it ie .deb ?
<linuxor> theadmin: for example vlc.deb I can use it in ubuntu, debian, mint ....
<theadmin> josue: Okay, good, then run this: echo "/dev/sda3 /media/archivos ntfs-3g defaults,uid=$(id -u) 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<theadmin> josue: And reboot, now you should be able to work fine
<theadmin> linuxor: No, you can't use Ubuntu packages in Debian...
<escott> meco, they should match the output of "id" in the terminal
<theadmin> linuxor: Would work with Mint though, because Mint is Ubuntu
<Saik> hey guys. I have a question to any of the windos gurus in the room. I used to know where to find this, but I forgot. Anyone know where the timer for "stopped responding" is located in windows?
<meco> escott: OK, fine then
<theadmin> Saik: errr, wrong channel, try ##windows
<Saik> lol thought I'd try theadmin
<theadmin> Saik: Might try in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here
<Saik> theadmin, I've actually had answers given in here before. so I thought it was worth trying
<linuxor> theadmin: lol u make it diffecult , so what if i wanna to keep a copy ?
<pangolin> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<theadmin> Saik: Against the channel policy to ask non-Ubuntu-support questions
<Saik> theadmin: yea, we do that sometimes lol
<theadmin> linuxor: Well, basically, files downloaded via APT-aware applications (e.g. apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, software-center) are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<BetaArk> Hi, I have suspend issues with my sandy bridge motherboard.. when it goes in S3 mode, my screen stays blank and there is no respone
<BetaArk> I need to hold the power button to get it on again
<CaptainKnots> I have a question....is there an advantage to installing synaptic if I use cli for apt-get in combination with the ubuntu software center?
<theadmin> CaptainKnots: None at all if you know how to use apt-get :D
<zpul> hi, I have 5 partitions on a new laptop... what is the safest process to install ubuntu while keeping windows?
<DemonWitch> where can i edit the very first line that appears on top of every virtual console? (alt + f1,f2 etc) (the line that says This is $(HOSTNAME) machine, line)
<CaptainKnots> theadmin: I know it well...this is my girlfriend's laptop running xubuntu and I'd rather not have her playing with synaptic
<milamber> zpul: when you install there will be a dual boot option
<BetaArk> anyone here with a sandy bridge motherboard?
<oneliner> looks like there will be no way to use gtx 550 ti nvidia cards with ubuntu for a while, at least not with 11.10
<theadmin> DemonWitch: Most likely it's in /etc/motd or something
<escott> CaptainKnots, just take here out of the admin group
<zpul> ehm yes, but I have already 4 primary partitions
<zpul> no logical partition
<linuxor> theadmin: thx
<CaptainKnots> escott: I have her sudo setup to only allow updates and the ubuntu software center
<xxx_x> in the synaptic package manager, when i click the option to just download the packages, where do they download to?
<theadmin> xxx_x: /var/cache/apt/archives (same goes for apt-get --download-only)
<BetaArk> anyone here with a sandy bridge or asus motherboard?
<CaptainKnots> Nepomuk: kde much? :P
<xxx_x> theadmin, thanks
<milamber> zpul: are they the default ones that came with the computer?
<Nepomuk> ??
<Nepomuk> no kde
<zpul> milyes
<josue> theadmin: I did As you said but after pasting the command, it didn´t return to as it would normaly to the command prompt. I reboothe the pc and its the same
<zpul> milamber: yes
<theadmin> josue: Huh... Didn't return? Did you type everything exactly as I gave?
<meco> If there was something the matter with the ntfs partition, then why is it only during boot that I cannot mount it? It works fine from terminal.
<milamber> zpul: then the installer will do the work for you, it will replace the windows boot loader with grub and you will still have all your options.
<oneliner> does anyone know what graphics configuration does the live cd use ? and why it works when the actual installed os dosent? and how can i boot with that same graphics setting?
<CaptainKnots> what's the easiest way to install windows after ubuntu?
<escott> meco, usually you would not have that "2" at the end of your fstab line for ntfs. you cant fix it so dont fsck it. the ntfs-3g utility will do some sanity checks before mounting
<josue> theadmin: this is what I pasted /dev/sda3 /media/archivos ntfs-3g defaults,uid=$(id -u) 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<theadmin> josue: You forgot echo and the initial quote... Here's the command again: echo "/dev/sda3 /media/archivos ntfs-3g defaults,uid=$(id -u) 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<escott> josue, you lost an echo " that should start that (prior to /dev/sda3"
<meco> escott: If I just drop that last '2' then it won't attempt to check before mounting?
<escott> meco, change it to a 0
<milamber> !nomodeset | oneliner
<ubottu> oneliner: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<meco> ok
<josue> theadmin: thanks it gave me /dev/sda3 /media/archivos ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000 0 0
<josue> I will reboot now.
<meco> me too
<theadmin> josue: Sounds right.
<zpul> milamber: OK, right now I have the following situation /dev/sda < 1 primary NTFS, 2 primary NTFS, 3 primary NTFS, primary SYSTEM-RECOVERY >. partition 3 can be removed, the others no as long as I can tell. the only option left is to have a single primary partition for ubuntu and no swap?
<theadmin> zpul: Why not a extended?
<escott> zpul, you can replace partition 3 with an extended and then 5,6 become ubuntu root and swap
<oneliner> milamber already tried that
<zpul> ok, but grub can start linux from an extended partition?
<oneliner> thanks
<milamber> zpul: it will ask you a couple questions about size and repartition for you. depending on the size of that last partition you could split that into your /home, main, and swap
<escott> zpul, grub usually isnt bothered. sometimes bioses won't let grub access stuff in an extended, but grub doesnt care
<zpul> milamber: yes I will like to have it split in /home, root and swap
<ircdearia> How can I (or anyone) submit a package for a new game that was just recently open sourced to be available in linux mint package repository?
<oneliner> gtx 550 ti nvidia geforce is proving to be one serious problem for ubuntu to tackle, have you got any other ideas
<escott> !mint | ircdearia
<ubottu> ircdearia: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ircdearia> escott, s/linux mint/ubuntu/
<IHateHavingToReg> Hello, I am trying to install Pine, however when I dpkg I am getting errors and I can't find a solution. Can someone take a look pls? The errors involve not finding libldap2 and libssl. The outputhis here http://pastebin.com/R6a1BqDg
<ircdearia> I forgot to change that since they directed me here.
<Mjoo> Is it possible to dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu, starting with ubuntu 11.10 installed?
<zpul> I am still wondering what is the first primary 200MB partition for.. it is not mounted on Windows and it is not the system recovery partition..
<theadmin> IHateHavingToReg: Try "sudo gdebi whatever.deb", but install gdebi-core first
<CaptainKnots> zpul: windows hidden system partition
<milamber> ircdearia: as they are all debian derivatives see the debian documentation for requesting a package: http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/
<theadmin> Mjoo: You do it the other way around, normally, but yes. It's just a bit of a hassle this way.
<oneliner> does anyone know what graphics configuration does the live cd use ? and why it works when the actual installed os dosent? and how can i boot with that same graphics setting?
<meco> escott: That did the trick. Assistance appreciated!
<zpul> CaptainKnots: I cannot remove it, I suppose..
<milamber> zpul: are you sure it isn't the recovery?
<IHateHavingToReg> theadmin: wait, what is "whatever.deb" ?
<CaptainKnots> zpul: if you don't want windows to break, no :P
<zpul> milamber: no the recovery is 15GB at the end of the disk
<theadmin> IHateHavingToReg: The file name, I was too lazy to paste it in xD
<IHateHavingToReg> oh ok thanks
<zpul> CaptainKnots: hmm... I am tempted :)
<IHateHavingToReg> sudo: gdebi: command not found
<oneliner> this is getting mildly frustrating
<IHateHavingToReg> never mind, didn't see install gdebi-core first
<IHateHavingToReg> sorry
<zpul> CaptainKnots: do you know what is the rationale behind having that partition ?
<theadmin> IHateHavingToReg: I told you, install gdebi-core first: sudo apt-get install gdebi-core
<theadmin> IHateHavingToReg: Also, isn't pine in the repos...?
<IHateHavingToReg> yeah sorry, doing it now
<theadmin> !find pine
<cipherboy> oneliner: Your issue again?
<ubottu> Found: pinentry-doc, pinentry-gtk2, pinentry-qt4, alpine, alpine-dbg, alpine-doc, alpine-pico, cacti-spine, mew-beta-bin, mew-bin (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pine&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<milamber> theadmin: i think it is alpine now
<theadmin> milamber: Oh, yeah
<theadmin> IHateHavingToReg: You can "sudo apt-get install alpine", I think. Why do you need the old pine?
<IHateHavingToReg> oh i didn't know that
<IHateHavingToReg> so i should use alpine
<IHateHavingToReg> ok thanks
<IHateHavingToReg> theadmin: ignorance :(
<CaptainKnots> zpul: bootloader nd anti-piracy stuff
<CaptainKnots> and*
<oneliner> gtx 550 ti nvidia geforce is proving to be one serious problem for ubuntu to tackle, have you got any other ideas besides nomodeset and nouveau.modeset=0 ?
<theadmin> IHateHavingToReg: Happens
<IHateHavingToReg> I was wondering why all the pine message forums were from like 2006, heh
<theadmin> IHateHavingToReg: pine's a mail client, right? What's wrong with mutt?
<theadmin> lol
 * milamber still uses alpine
<zpul> another question guys, I can safely install ubuntu after building the system recovery DVDs for this laptop or shall I do something more before starting?
<CaptainKnots> I used pine back in the day
<IHateHavingToReg> i dunno, i don't know a lot, just know the last time i dabbled with my own box i used pine and worked reasonably well
<oneliner> cipherboy: can have graphical boot from live cd, hang with no access to tty1-6 otherwise normal boot
<escott> zpul, those system recovery dvds never work
<zpul> CaptainKnots: and probably they like having a partition more to annoy linux users..
<milamber> zpul: you can check your hardware by running it as a live cd/usb first
<n4dsp> Is Rute's a good beginner book for Linux students?
<CaptainKnots> zpul: ditch windows completely
<escott> zpul, use the windows backup tool to backup to an external drive thats all you need to do
<CaptainKnots> and use a vm of it
<escott> zpul, or rather can do
<IHateHavingToReg> woo hoo! it works. Thanks guys :0
<IHateHavingToReg> :) i meant
<milamber> escott: why not have the new guy just get his feet wet by running the live cd, mounting the hard drive read only, and then dd'ng it?
<milamber> :)
<CaptainKnots> zpul: that partition is more to prevent bootloader injections to pirate windows
<transpissed1> [19:22] <transpissed> hey, im sitting here with a problem, that is transmission update nad its blocklist-related, that im not able to solve for myself  is there anyone who can help? i tried updating to 2.42 but i t just update d to transmission 2.04, and im not able to create blocklist entries
<zpul> this laptop has a broadcom wireless card, it should work out-of-the-box?
<theadmin> IHateHavingToReg: What's the point in thanking guys if the one who helped you figure it out is a girl? :P
<milamber> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CaptainKnots> transpissed1: use the ppa
<zpul> thanks
<cristian_c> Hello, I have to change the key number code manager from the default one in ubuntu to that used by an alternative program, such as keytouch
<meco> Does anyone know where I might find a .openboxrc file?
<Mjoo> theadmin: how would you go about if you were to install W7 upon a ubuntu install?
<theadmin> Mjoo: Install win7, reinstall grub
<transpissed1> captainknots: tried to but i need help with the commands here
<Mjoo> Grub being some boot file?
<escott> milamber, having someone new to linux backup his system with command line tools that he doesnt know how to use, and if he does it incorrectly will force him to pay $200 out of pocket to get windows? no i think using windows own backup tool is better
<theadmin> Mjoo: The bootloader, yeah
<Mjoo> Cool, thanks!
<CaptainKnots> !ppa | transpissed1
<theadmin> !restoregrub | Mjoo
<ubottu> transpissed1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ubottu> Mjoo: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<josue> theadmin:  now I see that I have read and write for all files in the permision tab, but when I eog on one of the pics it  still tells me permision denied
<transpissed1> CaptainKnots, do you have experienc ewith transmission? i use 10.4 lucid
<josue> :(
<theadmin> josue: weird...
<CaptainKnots> transpissed1: yes, I use 2.42
<theadmin> josue: I no longer have any idea, sorry... >.<
<transpissed1> i know what that is,CaptainKnots, i alreday added one but it doesnt seem to wörrrk
<josue> theadmin: Thanks for all your help!
<CaptainKnots> apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade then transpissed1
<transpissed1> and, CaptainKnots, i failed to upgrade to 2.42
<theadmin> josue: Except I didn't help >.<
<cristian_c> I checked a configuration file called 55keytouchd_launch (found in / etc/X11/Xsession.d) whose content is as follows:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/774537/
<transpissed1> <CaptainKnots>, what distro r ui using?
<oneliner> i am truly starting to wonder if ubuntu albeit free, made me lose money betting on a top notch nvidia card, that would be ironic
<CaptainKnots> transpissed1: xubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> I do not think it is very useful to the cause :(
<orated> For linux kernel 3.1 I should use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1.5-precise/ or www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/linux-3.1.5.tar.bz2 ?
<dr_willis> oneliner:  with linux you normally dont want 'just released last week hardware'  stuff that has been out for a few months is normally much better supported
<transpissed1> <CaptainKnots>, ok this is also one i tried
<dr_willis> oneliner:  of course one wonders why one would need a 'top notch video card
<Scarra3> what's a way to see if my graphics card is working properly in Ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> for a linux box.
<cristian_c> What should I do to bypass the management of numerical codes by udev?
<dr_willis> Scarra3:  whats the card? theres the glxinfo command that should give some info.
<cristian_c> may also be the X server to run this stuff by default in ubuntu
<Scarra3> dr_willis Its an NVIDIA GeForce 210 I installed the restricted drivers idk if it works properly because I have an integrated on and theres no way to turn it off threw bios
<oneliner> dr_willis: maybe you are not aware that linux is mostly command line and surfing the web, but thats for you to find out, besides gtx550ti has been out for a while, and the linux crash pages with that card abound, i just thought i could try to find the issue, but after two days and your attitude am getting the sense i wont
<cristian_c> so for you too?
<escott> oneliner, if this is a new machine with an intel chip then why not disable the nvidia in the bios and boot with intel graphics
<dr_willis> Scarra3:  ive had nvidia+built in  working befor. but been ages. what chipset is the onboard?
<flexnsniff> Ok, so i'm stuck. Can you point me the right direction: trying to set /dev/video0 to be static as aswell as /video1 and /video2
<cristian_c> This of course if the X server is running
<oneliner> escott: am out of luck there; amd chip, no integrated graphics
<dr_willis> oneliner:  ive been using linux for 12+ yrs..    theres much more to it then command line ans surfing the web.
<flexnsniff> muuuuuch more to it =D
<Scarra3> NVIDIA GeForce 9100 HD
<cristian_c> but I do not know of any other known video servers, so I do not think anything else could be running it
<flexnsniff> i've got a DVR, a PBX, and a Survelliance server running on one machine =D
<meco> Does anyone know where I might find a .openboxrc file?
<oneliner> dr_willis: then you may have an idea or two for for answering "why would anyone need a top notch video card for running a linux box" which makes me wonder about your intention phrsing that in the first place
<escott> oneliner, in a laptop? thats a weird configuration for a laptop
<cristian_c> There is also this?
<dr_willis> oneliner:  my low end/mid range work great. thers not many games out for linux that demand a top end video card.
<CaptainKnots> dr_willis: trine
<pm-> i am tickled pink that my laptops intelHD works
<zpul> milamber, theadmin, CaptainKnots: thanks
<fidel> hi - seems like my sounds is pretty noisy/electronic in flash-usage since 11.10
<pm-> to me, that is high end
<oneliner> escott: am sorry i think i never said it was a laptop, its a new box with an bulldozer phenom 2 x6 processor and 8gb ram, and the afore mentioned stuborn card
<fidel> is that a known issue? any ideas how to fix that?
<milamber> zpul: np
<Tech-1> pm-:  kernel 3 on up have excellent intel support now
<BobZhome> How do I go about reverting some recent changes that "Update Manager"applied to 10.10?
<escott> oneliner, in that case spend $25 on a graphics card from a couple years ago. in 6months give the high end graphics card another try
<theadmin> BobZhome: you can't, downgrading is not supported
<dr_willis> !pin | BobZhome
<ubottu> BobZhome: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<theadmin> !downgrade | dr_willis :P
<ubottu> dr_willis :P: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<dr_willis> BobZhome:  do you know what package youa re hacving issues with?
<bucky> Scarra3, according to this it is but I don't know if the 185.18.14 nvidia driver is available in the proprietary drivers repo
<theadmin> Oh, okay, that's not related
<bucky> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/185.18.14/README/appendix-a.html
<BobZhome> Java is the issue
<transpissed1> <CaptainKnots>, upadte and upgrade commands didnt work, update command just returne d 1 error: Fetched 12.6MB in 1min 25s (147kB/s)                                            Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://archive.getdeb.net lucid-getdeb Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<escott> BobZhome, if you have an old package in /var/apt/cache you can install it with deb and then pin to that version
<theadmin> escott: Rather, /var/cache/apt/
<dr_willis> BobZhome:  which java are you using? theres like 2 differnt ones you can use.
<oneliner_> great now the batery of the backup laptop am using died on me
<BobZhome> sun-java6-jdk
<oneliner_> this is gonna be a long sunday
<oneliner_> escott: did my last line get through, the box aint a laptop, standard pc bulldozer phenom 2 amd 8gb ram and that stuborn card of mine
<oneliner_> i think that what frustrates me most is that the live cd has no trouble booting a visual interface
<escott> oneliner, yes. i said go buy yourself a $25 card from a couple years ago and then try again with 12.04
<escott> oneliner, you can boot the live cd and then cat /proc/cmdline to see what boot options work there
<milamber> oneliner: can you describe the issue and what steps you have taken? that would make it easier to provide support. have you tried the nomodeset option?
<transpissed1> CaptainKnots, are you still there?
<Scarra3> Should I worry about disabling the integrated one
<ppcblaster> Trying to get PVR 350 going to watch and record tv ntsc, need help
<ppcblaster> 11.10
<escott> BobZhome, there was an announcement from oracle on java6, and thats why it was removed. if you pin that in you are not going to get any security updates
<escott> BobZhome, oracle is itself moving to openjdk
<transpissed1> k
<BluesKaj> escott, i have an old 7600gt running perfectly fine on 12.04...it was 50bucks when i bought it used
<escott> BluesKaj, i wasnt following what model oneliner was using. i just heard nvidia and stopped paying attention after that
<fhonor> hola
<fhonor> alguien español?
<transpissed1> chello
<escott> !es | fhonor
<ubottu> fhonor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BobZhome> k, thanks for the info
<dannel> sucks nokia killed qt jambi :-/
<transpissed1> can someone jelp me get the new transmission version and the current blocklist(s)?
<transpissed1> using 10.4 lucid
<milamber> transpissed1: i was only half following, didn't someone tell you to use the ppa? is that where you are at?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem firefox and X's sloppy focus. The menus (File, Edit, View) and the right click menu just disappear when mousing over them, so I can't click on anything in those menus, though surfing the web works fine, for the most part.
<BluesKaj> escott, duno if you have tried 12.04 with nvidia , but there are a lot fewer graphics problems in general than with the 11.10 alpha/beta and none whatsover so far on 12.04 with nvidia
<transpissed1> milamber, ? half what?
<milamber> transpissed1: half following the conversation you were having
<transpissed1> ok
<escott> BluesKaj, then tell that to oneliner. i dont use nvidia
<fidel> searching for an audio-player which allows live pitching (speed up/down). any recommendation?
<fidel> i see alsa-player-gtk offers that - but its not really a user-friendly player
<escott> fidel, mplayer can do that
<transpissed1> using 10.4 lucid, tried to update from transm. 1.93 to 2.42 to solve the problem. only made it to 2.4, and there is still the problem that the prog doesnt load the blocklist, milamber
<fidel> escott: at the end i am looking for a user-friendly gui - the backend can for sure be mplayer or anything else
<bigblowhard> if I'm really happy with my installation of ubuntu 10.04 32 bit, but I just upgraded from 2 gigs to 8 gigs of memory, should I just upgrade to 10.04 64bit, or should I go to the latest 11.10 64bit?
<theadmin> bigblowhard: Depends on whether you want Unity or not :D
<transpissed1> milamber, made it to transmission 2.04, not 2.4
<fidel> bigblowhard: both should work pretty out of the box
<bigblowhard> i don't think I like unity
<ppcblaster> Trying to get PVR 350 going to watch and record tv ntsc, need help
<escott> bigblowhard, without pae you wont see more than 4gigs so you might as well use the 64bit
<fidel> bigblowhard: nobody forces you to use unity ;)
<BluesKaj> escott, well since you mentioned nvidia and 12.04 in a negative sense , I thought i'd mention my nvidia on 12.04 experience to you.
<ppcblaster> Trying to get PVR 350 going to watch and record tv ntsc, need help
<transpissed1> milamber, in several blogs i found somewhere a ppa which i added bit i think it didnt have any effect...
<escott> BluesKaj, i didnt say anything negative about it. i said if it isn't working for 11.10 wait until 12.04. how is that negative. please talk to oneliner if you have useful information for him
<Scarra3> How do you run a .run file im gonna install the drivers from nvidias website
<is_null> hi all, can anybody confirm this bug on oneiric: click "sound" icon in topbar, click banshee "play", try a "media" volume up/down keyboard combination
<milamber> transpissed1: ok, let me look into it
<transpissed1> appreciate your time for this, milamber
<is_null> it should not work
<semitones-irssi> how do you view multiple pages side by side in open office?
<dannel> semitones-irssi, you can't
<dannel> best you can do is copy the document and open it twice :-/
<dannel> i think open office has less features than word 97..
<is_null> the dropdown menu seems to have focus over the shell and intercepts volume up/down keypresses, but fails to adjust volume
<is_null> dannel: how much of word 97 features do you use ? 10% ?!!!
<fidel> ;)
<escott> dannel, semitones-irssi The automatic view layout displays pages side by side, as many as the zoom factor allows.
<semitones-irssi> dannel: :(
<semitones-irssi> are you sure
<semitones-irssi> escott: how do yo do it?
<dannel> semitones-irssi, if you mean page split view
<dannel> split page*
<milamber> transpissed1: it looks like if you want 2.4 you are going to have to build it from source
<BluesKaj> escott, , I tried to help one liner ... he only replied about trying nomodeset , but nothing about my nouveau blacklist suggestion
<Flannel> semitones-irssi, dannel: The internet seems to think that as of 3.0 you can, by just reducing the zoom percentage of the document.
<aguitel> can i write to usb  xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso     with dd command ?
<escott> semitones-irssi, dannel set it to automatic view and then set the zoom to a lower factor
<milamber> the highest ppa i found listed was 2.3
<escott> semitones-irssi, dannel its possible its a libreoffice feature thats not in openoffice but it works in my libreoffice
<hivemind> hi
<mongy> Anyone know about the 'multicore:1' setting in the .devede config file, if its 0 or 1 for yes/no or if that's the number of cpu's ?
<semitones-irssi> Flannel: escott : dannel : I just figured it out. Nowhere in the settings does it say "automatic layout" but if you look near the zoom at the bottom, there's one page, two pages, and two facing pages. YOu have to click on the two side-by-side pages, and then it works.
<milamber> transpissed1: also is there a feature needed that makes the current version unusable?
<caesar_> what vbox software will support usb devices?
<semitones-irssi> also it doesn't give any indication that it will do what you think it will until you actually have two pages
<dannel> semitones-irssi, but they must be successive pages?
<transpissed1> milamber, cwhat feature could this be??
<semitones-irssi> dannel: yeah, i guess. that's what I wanted anyway
<dannel> ok
<milamber> transpissed1: i am just wondering why you need 2.4 instead of what you do have?
<semitones-irssi> :)
<transpissed1> milamber, well first of all i wanted to use the blocklists, for which the url changed , and i cant reconfigure the stuff
<aguitel> can i write to usb  xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso     with dd command ?
<Ashfame> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my new laptop but somethng messed up related to partitions. Can anyone help?
<transpissed1> milamber, you know previously, befodre 10.4 lucid, was just able to update the b.list in the preferences
<escott> aguitel, no you would have to loop mount the image file
<milamber> transpissed1: check the last paragraph here: https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Blocklists
<llutz> aguitel: you can
<aguitel> escott, how do that
<escott> aguitel, unless you are saying you want to make a bootable usb with that image file?
<aguitel> escott, yes
<transpissed1> milamber, thx , im looking into it
<aguitel> llutz, escott ,all ubuntu image are hybrid ?
<Ashfame> my gparted is not able to do anything to partitions img12.imageshack.us/img12/4953/screenshotat20111218185.png
<llutz> aguitel: from 11.10 they are
<Ashfame> here is the gparted error link http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4953/screenshotat20111218185.png
<aguitel> llutz, thankz
<escott> Ashfame, you have 4 primary partitions, so you cannot have any more. you have to remove one of those partitions and make it into an extended partition. doesnt explain the mtab error though
<hivemind> can you help me? I'm trying to boot from Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD, but getting "stdin: error 0" and  "mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument", and this messages are repeating
<Flannel> Ashfame: do you have the package `ntfsprogs` installed?
<milamber> hivemind: did you verify the image?
<c_> oe
<hivemind> yes, but from windows
<Ashfame> escott, that 1mb partition just show up after I used windows 7 disk manager to delete a partition
<Ashfame> Flannel, I am running off a live usb and earlier I was able to work with partitions
<hivemind> milamber, i'll can verify the image from boot menu
<Ashfame> Flannel, its the windows disk manager that changed something
<transpissed1> milamber, so im gonna create an empty file with the ending bin, and write the url, of a blocklist into this, and put it into the blocklist folder?
<Flannel> Ashfame: Could be.  Verify that you have ntfs-3g (which provides ntfsprogs) installed just to be sure: `sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g` will work (it'll confirm you have it, or install it if you dont)
<c_> olè
<milamber> transpissed1: yup
<Ashfame> Flannel, yep its installed
<gimble> How can I change the mime-type of a file? (A surprisingly unsearchable question...)
<transpissed1> milamber, would this be the latest list? http://list.iblocklist.com/?list=bt_level1&fileformat=p2p&archiveformat=gz
<milamber> transpissed1: to see the config files (or any file with a ".") right click and say show hidden files
<milamber> transpissed1: not sure, i rarely update
<lorddelta> Shouldn't there be a libgobject.la in the libglib2.0-dev package? http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/amd64/libglib2.0-dev/filelist seems like it has one...
<transpissed1> milamber, what dioes this have to do with hidden files?
<lorddelta> libgobject-2.0.la specifically...
<hivemind> milamber, i'm trying to verify image and getting the same error
<milamber> transpissed1: transmission stores its blocklists in its config folder
<VCoolio> gimble: you mean the default app to open it with? right click > properties > open with, or edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<gimble> nope
<gimble> I mean the mime-type of the file.
<transpissed1> could find this one, milamber, i try to add it in var/lib/transmission-dameon/info/blocklist... what do i name the file, blocklist.bin? or does it matter?
<transpissed1> could NOT find this one, milamber, config folder
<milamber> yes, blocklist.bin should be fine
<transpissed1> milamber, i cant open the created binfile
<Ashfame> escott, Flannel, any clues?
<gimble> hmm apparently the mime-type is decided by the application in question
<milamber> transpissed1: you have to have escalated privileges to modify files/folders there
<VCoolio> gimble: then you convert it, like from png to jpg
<Guest3184> Ok, i need help on opening firefox (the internet)
<transpissed1> i sudo nautilused into the directory
<Guest3184>  Ok, i need help on opening firefox (the internet)
<Guest3184> Hello?
<fhonor> hi
<milamber> transpissed1: from the terminal you can do: gksudo nautilus
<Guest3184> fhonor Ok, i need help on opening firefox (the internet
<escott> Ashfame, close and reopen gparted. tell the kernel to rescan the partition table. delete one of the partitions so you can make an extended partition for ubuntu
<transpissed1> i didnt use gk but that was fine
<bucky> Guest3184, Applications->Internet->Firefox
<escott> Ashfame, partprobe /dev/sda
<milamber> !gksudo > transpissed1
<ubottu> transpissed1, please see my private message
<sjalloq> Hi there, having some trouble joining an SMB share from an Ubuntu client.  Have followed the CIFS guide and am specifying the username but no password.  I'm not being prompted for a password so I think I'm connecting as root which means the SMB ACLs are not inherrited properly.  As such I don't see the correct owner/group names and don't have permission to create dirs/files.
<Guest3184> <bucky>. problem with that
<transpissed1> well, i could breate an empty file, put the url in this named it blocklist bin, but when starting transmission, it didnt work, am i suppused to do a init.d reastart or what that is called?
<Ashfame> escott, cool! that command seems to have done the trick. what was it?
<escott> Ashfame, told the kernel to rescan the partition table
<transpissed1> ubottu, bot, what?
<ubottu> transpissed1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ashfame> escott, awesome! thanks :)
<transpissed1> milamber, well, i could breate an empty file, put the url in this named it blocklist bin, but when starting transmission, it didnt work, am i suppused to do a init.d reastart or what that is called?
<Ashfame> one more question, now that I have four partition tables, how do I create a 5th one, extended partition?
<Ashfame> I meant partitions, not partition tables
<escott> Ashfame, you delete one of the partitions you have first
<Ashfame> and then?
<escott> Ashfame, then you can create an extended partition and put logical partitions inside it
<Ashfame> escott: gotya! THANKS
<Boreeas> Is there an alternative to npviewer? It always starts hogging RAM and CPU when it runs
<dannel> No.
<sdz> I have a 50 MB Ogg Video file.  What ffmpeg options would convert it to a 24 MB mpeg?
<escott> Boreeas, there are a number of open source flash alternatives, but none are particularly good (lots of stuff won't work)
<NoRegulation> what is the difference between this tech support and the ubuntu forum support on the web?
<dannel> Hm, apparently there is a native 64-bit flash which eliminates the need for npviewer
<urlin2u> NoRegulation, one is live one is not.
<NoRegulation> thanks
<Boreeas> escott: Ah well, then I have to live with shutting it down manually every now and then
<urlin2u> NoRegulation, a lot more people on the forums as well though.
<dannel> Boreeas, install native 64-bit flash
<transpissed1> milamber, thx for your help, i found the config folder, it finally had an effect, i just have to find the best current blocklist, cause tjis one only seems to have "9 rules"
<transpissed1> milamber thanks for your help, im still too much of a newb
<extor> My clipboard's select feature is messed up. I cannt select text by highlighting it any moar
<mongy> sdz, use -fs
<milamber> transpissed1: np
<kdc1956> I see Ubuntu has out done windows this time around I got ever thing working even movies
<escott> extor, a lot of people find X11 copy behavior confusing. increasingly many programs dont copy to the global buffer on highlight. what program are you using
<extor> every program
<extor> editors, shell terminals, firefox
<escott> extor, you might try autocutsel
<DrPoO> how does one kill gnome from the command line in 11.10?
<DrPoO> it used to be /etc/init.d/gdm.... but its not there anymore
<dannel> kill -9 gnome-session as usual?
<escott> DrPoO, service lightdm restart
<dannel> or killall, I think kill requires a pid
<DrPoO> escott, that worked thanks!
<om26er> define gnome
<om26er> DrPoO, ^^
<escott> DrPoO, use service instead of /etc/init.d/whatever
<caio> alguem afim de dar o cu pra mim?
<escott> !br | caio
<ubottu> caio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DrPoO> escott, i was aware of that, the thing is gdm is no longer there. Was it at 10.10 that they changed it?
<caio> ahdauhduas
<caio> escott fala portugues?
<shades> hello, what's the easiest way to install openssh-server on a box that does not have access to the internet?
<escott> !pt | caio
<ubottu> caio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MattRB> Does anyone know where I can get help with using Xlib?
<caio> alguem afim de dar o cu aqui????
<caio> alguemm????
<escott> caio, ENGLISH ONLY
<FlavioTrashPunk> E AI CAMBADA...
<caio> FlavioTrashPunk hadhusadhusahu
<caio> ninguem quer da o ** pra mim
<caio> kkkkk
<DrPoO> shades, did you try searching for a .deb file for openssh-server?
<LjL> caio: fala ingles por favor, ou entra en #ubuntu-br para soporte en portugues
<shades> I saw something that was a .udeb and I was confused
<escott> shades, run apt-get install openssh-server get a list of the debs you need and copy them to /var/cache/apt
<shades> escott: except the box has no access to the internet
<DrPoO> shades, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssh-server
<escott> shades, type the binary in bit by bit? you have to have some way to get the deb over to that machine
<shades> escott: I have INTRAnet access to it just no internet access to it
<edisdead> hey guys
<DrPoO> shades, download the appropriate deb file from that url and install it using dpkg
<escott> shades, so go ahead and run apt-get install openssh-install let it fail (it cannot download packages) and then download that list of files elsewhere on the intranet and copy them to the desired machine
<edisdead> i i have a little problem with my ubuntu server, wondered if you can try help me
<shades> kk
<jammy> I lurv Ubantoo.
<shades> apt-get willlet me specify a location where a .deb file is?
<dr3mro> join #gnome
<edisdead> shade, was the kk for me :)
<edisdead> ?
<LjL> shades: no, but dpkg will
<escott> shades, if you need to maintain this in the future there are ways to tunnel internet traffic through an ssh session. you might try and use that to allow yourself access to the internet, or you will want to setup a mirror on your intranet
<escott> shades, if you put the deb in /var/cache/apt that is where apt will look
<escott> shades, http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<raven> how to clone a whole xfce configuration to another machine?
<edisdead> hey can i can a help with an ubuntu server that got hand on startup after adding a new lvm disk?
<edisdead> hang
<aeon-ltd> raven: find the configs then copy them
<raven> aeon-ltd, where are the configs
<jenev> hey
<jenev> i have windows 7 installed on my laptop
<jenev> i want to install ubuntu
<jenev> how do i resize the windows partition?
<jenev> do i have to earse the whole disk?
<aeon-ltd> raven: i'd guess some are in your /home/ but hidden by dot folders and some may be in /etc/(name of xfce related apps) ; alos remember to copy to redownload the gtk, xfce wm themes and fonts
<escott> jenev, gparted can resize the disk, but its a good idea to use the windows tools to make a backup first
<edisdead> jenev, use gparted
<escott> !clone | raven
<ubottu> raven: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mkanyicy> jenev, +1 for gparted
<jenev> OkropNick, but i haven't installed linux as yet
<orated> For installing latest stable kernel 3.1 in Ubuntu 11.10 should I use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1.5-precise/ or www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/linux-3.1.5.tar.bz2 ?
<edisdead> hey escott, can you give me a hand?
<jenev> and so far i don't see gpart started and it's already asking for disks, partitions etc
<escott> edisdead, not too familiar with lvm
<edisdead> :(
<jenev> sorry that wasn't for OkropNick, my hand sliped
<edisdead> can you tell me where can i get help with that?
<OkropNick> :)
<edisdead> not sure it's realated to lvm
<escott> jenev, instead of installing use the "try ubuntu" option, and use gparted there
<edisdead> i need to debug the boot process
<jenev> ahh ok
<jenev> thanks
<LjL> jenev, the very Ubuntu installer has the ability to resize your Windows partition.
<orated> edisdead: Maybe #ubuntu-server or #lvm ?
<escott> jenev, its possible that there is an install alongside windows option that will do this automatically
<escott> edisdead, how far in the boot are you getting?
<orated> er
<edisdead> thanks! i'll check it
<LjL> jenev: just make a backup first, and then don't select "Wipe entire disk" but "Install Ubuntu alongside other OS" or whatever it's called.
<edisdead> well the boot is done after about 10 minutes
<edisdead> it got hang at start and than continues
<edisdead> i see a black screen with underscore for a 2 minutes
<escott> edisdead, check dmesg
<edisdead> and that it runs fsck on my disks, and that it hangs
<edisdead> the dmesg doesn't show any error
<edisdead> but i see a big tiem diff in 2 places
<escott> edisdead, but it gives you timestamps so you can figure out what the time consuming bits are
<edisdead> [    8.383385] EXT4-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode [   69.839273] Adding 2097144k swap on /dev/mapper/swap  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097144k
<edisdead> here is that log, i couldn't fidn any info about that
<mkanyicy> edisdead, are you sure its fsck that is hanging
<edisdead> no!
<escott> edisdead, this isnt a reboot following a hibernate is it?
<edisdead> fsck is working good
<edisdead> no, it's during startup
<mkanyicy> edisdead, do you have a splash during startup?
<edisdead> no, well this is a vm
<edisdead> after i see vmware splash screen, there is a black screen with uderscore for 2 minutes(which also looks like a very long time)
<mkanyicy> what is the message that is displayed when the 'hang' is occuring?
<edisdead> and than its do the fsck
<mkanyicy> edisdead, ^^
<mkanyicy> edisdead, I meant the ubuntu startup splash
<edisdead> yes , i understand, well there is no uvuntu slplash
<jenev> LjL, if i choose install alongside windows it apparently uses minimal space for linux
<jenev> and don't want that
<edisdead> i'm running on rc2
<escott> edisdead, you could install bootchart to get a better sense of what is going on
<edisdead> after the boot is out of the "hang"
<edisdead> isee this
<edisdead> init: Failed to spawn rsyslog main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<sanderlt> hello everyone! how to fix problem: sometimes when i reinstall some software it not create folder and config files?
<pythonirc101> how do i reverse the changes that this command makes --> update-rc.d paste defaults ?
<LjL> jenev: well maybe, i don't quite remember. but anyway i remember that you can set up partitioning manually, and resize partitions from there. but of course if you prefer to use gparted, there's nothing wrong with that. the underlying engine is the same anyway.
<jwtiyar> after i formatted my windows now i cant see my ubuntu
<escott> jwtiyar, formatted your windows?
<edisdead> i'll check this bootchart, looks interesting
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, where was your ubuntu ?
<edisdead> wish i saw something more clear at the current logs
<edisdead> btw, i also added more ram
<edisdead> can that be the cause?
<escott> edisdead, it could just be readahead, but thats an awfully long readahead
<jwtiyar> escott: yes
<escott> !details | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: was in another hard
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, pastebin us some stuff
<edisdead> thanks for the help
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, df -hT | pastebinit
<jwtiyar> i had both windows and ubuntu , when i formatted my windows , now cant boot ubuntu
<helplubuntu> Hi, how may I know that I have changed from Ubuntu 11.10 to Lubuntu?
<escott> jwtiyar, maybe windows overwrote the mbr
<escott> !grub | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: how to code , if i dont have ubuntu now?
<jenev> LjL, think i'll resize it from the windows side :)
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, where u at now?
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: new windows ,
<konrad> siema
<ania_> sema
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, do you have the ubuntu live cd?
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: yes
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, boot on it and open terminal and run these two commands and copy and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<ok_wait> how do i change the number of virtual desktops in 11.10?
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, commands are 'sudo parted -l' and 'sudo blkid'
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: cant boot directly goes to windows
<sanderlt> how to fix problem: sometimes when i reinstall some software, it not create folder and config files?
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, you have to boot on the CD
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, if you cant change your bios boot sequence
<javier_faj> in ubuntu 11.10, can't see raw pictures preview in nautilus, and I already installed gnome-raw-thumbnailer. Any idea why?
<ok_wait> jwtiyar, once you get into linux do sudo grub-mkconfig and copy and paste that output to your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, press either Del, F2, F8 or F12
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: takes too long this procedure .
<aeon-ltd> sanderlt: because they may already exist?
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, try what ok_wait is suggesting
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, patience will save you from disaster
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: problem is if i did these procedure i cant talk with ya
<helplubuntu> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<sanderlt> aeon-ltd: no. it is not. i tryed t reinstall postgre and samba, and in some cases aptget not installed these programs config folders in them
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, get into a live cd and install an IRC client there like xchat or even use empathy
<escott> sanderlt, you want to purge them after you uninstall them
<foxy999> i am having trouble stopping twoftpd, can anyone help me?
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: ok BRB
<shamess> Previously, when a "window" was opened for an application like vim or less it would disappear and show the previous console state. That's stopped happened very recently... (Maybe the last apt-get update?) Where do I get that back?
<sanderlt> escott: yes i did this command. but after reinstalling i cant find these files and folders for example /etc/samba
<mkanyicy> foxy999, you want to stop it gracefully or just kill/terminate it?
<sanderlt> escott: should be some command fixing it.
<sanderlt> *to fixing it
<foxy999> mkanyicy, well I would like to know the process name or service name
<dddbmt> Good evening guys. I've messed around with apache2 (000-default) and I did something wrong. And in my attempts to repair the damages I did even worse damage. Would anyone help me to completely reinstall apache2?
<guntbert> foxy999:    pgrep -l ftp
<dddbmt> I've tried remove it with --purge flag and reinstall again, which did not work. Btw. in my attempts^ I also did remove the /etc/apache2 folder - which I know was a bad idea.
<foxy999> guntbert, it doesn't list anything.
<escott> sanderlt, im not sure what files cant it find
<milamber> foxy999: ps au | grep ftp
<guntbert> foxy999: ok, so type    ps aux | less              and search manually
<javier_faj> how to preview raw files (canon cr2) in nautilus if gnome-raw-thumbnailer doesn't work?
<escott> javier_faj, you might want to check the libdcraw website to see what programs are recommended
<sanderlt> dddbmt: yep.. i had same problem, i just completely delete some program folder, but it not create it after reinstalling
<sanderlt> wtf
<dddbmt> sanderlt, did you find any solution?
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: i puted my usb to my pc but it only say install ubuntu there is no try ubuntu
<shades> is there a command I can run to find out if a package is installed?
<foxy999> I believe the process for twoftpd is tcpsvd, but when it is killed it starts again
<oCean> shades: apt-cache policy packagename
<urlin2u> jwtiyar, is is a alternative download?
<aeon-ltd> sanderlt: have you tried running the program or does it fail?
<sanderlt> dddbmt:  i was faund. it was some command.. and i still need it..
<jwtiyar> urlin2u: yes
<sanderlt> dddbmt:  was i faund it in some forum page
<badicalia> Hello! I recently installed ubuntu oneiric to test out unity. I've noticed the launcher doesn't seem to accept any themes while the top panel does. Is this what I should expect?
<urlin2u> jwtiyar, that is correct then if you want to try it out you need the loive cd.
<urlin2u> live*
<mrdeb> hi
<mkanyicy> foxconnartist, why did you install this twoftpd thing?
<sanderlt> aeon-ltd: it working, but i needed to make config file manually.. ;-/
<jwtiyar> urlin2u: ok thanks.
<urlin2u> badicalia, yes
<dannel> badicalia, yes
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, oh well, its not a live cd then
<mrdeb> has anyone used the via s3 graphics on ubuntu
<mrdeb> ??
<dannel> mrdeb, yes 3d doesn't work
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, im afraid that I cannot be of help in windows
<badicalia> urlin2u: have you tried the ubuntu unity plugin rotated?
<urlin2u> badicalia, rotated?
<Gem> how do you switch to 2d mode?
<mkanyicy> jwtiyar, maybe some guys here can offer you help, good luck
<dannel> mrdeb, I tried before.. the most I got was 2d acceleration for videos, no 3d for compiz etc
<urlin2u> Gem, at the loguin
<badicalia> urlin2u: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<urlin2u> login*
<jwtiyar> mkanyicy: ok i will get live cd .
<mrdeb> dannel: does 2d work well with sharp resolution or not for lapto[
<mkanyicy> foxy999,  why did you install this twoftpd thing?
<Gem> badicalia, thanks
<dany>  guys , i need to use a tool for downloading youtube videos just like IDM
<shazzr> dany: minitube?
<mkanyicy> dany, youtube-dl
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> is it possible to disable alert sounds?
<Radith> Yooo
<badicalia> I really like the top panel unity uses, the window buttons in maximize mode mostly. I just wish the launcher wasn't so poorly designed
<urlin2u> badicalia, I tried it and didn't really need it I have docky on the bottom
<badicalia> urlin2u: do you just remove the launcher from the session?
<foxy999> mkanyicy, I am testing out ftp servers
<urlin2u> badicalia, no I just use synapse and docky mostly.
<badicalia> Do you use the unity top panel?
<urlin2u> badicalia, you can shrink the unity panel and set its hide form ccsm
<urlin2u> from*
<mrdeb> dannel:
<dany> mkanyicy, doesn't work for me
<mkanyicy> dany, what does it say to you?
<dFence> hi guys - having major trouble with ubuntu 11.10 and a eeepc 1005p – I already configured the mic according to the wiki entry in hardware-support, but I still can't get it working...
<dinar_> hello. can bad ide connection cause changing bytes in files, that are not being written on at that time, like libvorbis or a php file of a forum, they are changed not when were being updated/replaced. (also probably firefox files changed at that time, because it stopped to start and started to work after reinstallation) file system on that drive is ext4, but i am not sure, may be, ext3
<mongy> dany, youtube-dl -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s" youtube_url
<badicalia> urlin2u: just found window buttons and global menu for gnome-shell, think i'll see how that works first
<mkanyicy> dany, you need to run 'sudo youtube-dl -U' for the first time use
<urlin2u> badicalia, you might install gnome 3 and try it as well. Personally I have unity tricked out with the cube and other ccsm stuff so t works nicely.
<ManDay> What does the  ERROR:Config: gsettings schema for 'org.gnome.desktop.screensaver' is not installed    indicated, when I'm trying to run ONBOARD?
<urlin2u> it*
<shades> thanks for the apt-cache
<milamber> dFence: the mic is muted by default. right click the sound icon and go into the preferences
<mrdeb> dannel: are you there
<dFence> milamber: already done that. I also configured it to be only active on one channel oO
<milamber> dFence: then run alsamixer and check the levels
<dFence> milamber: mic left channel: 100% / right: 0%
<milamber> dFence: what program are you using?
<SillyTalker> with the older ubuntu versions you had nm-applet, right...
<SillyTalker> if you remove the gnome-panel that contains nm-applet... how can you re-add nm-applet?
<SillyTalker> in case anyone happens to know
<dFence> milamber: Skype and soundrecorder
<milamber> dFence: when you go into alsamixer and hit f4 what is the input source?
<dFence> milamber: "Capture"
<dFence> milamber: other option: "Mic Boost" (both at 100% for the left channel)
<bucky> SillyTalker, you don't want your top panel?
<milamber> dFence: one sec, let me power up my eee
<SillyTalker> bucky, yep, it's for people that are not used to a top panel
<dFence> milamber: thx
<bucky> SillyTalker, i think you can right click on the bottom panel and add it... if it's installed
<dany> mkanyicy, how to use the tool to download the video
<SillyTalker> bucky, duh, but its not in the list
<SillyTalker> bucky, this seesm to be something "special"
<bucky> SillyTalker, is it installed
<SillyTalker> duh
<mkanyicy> dany, youtube-dl URL
<SillyTalker> it was in the panel before i removed the panel...
<SillyTalker> why can't anyone READ what i say
<SillyTalker> i have to explain everything 321564321 times on IRC
<mkanyicy> dany, quote the url in single quotes
<bucky> SillyTalker,  i guess your just out of luck
<milamber> dFence: imagebin.org/189228
<mkanyicy> dany,  like youtube-dl 'http://www.youtube.com/?foo=bar&bar=foo'
<SillyTalker> bucky, nope its possible i'm sure
<SillyTalker> it's jsut ver well hidden
<SillyTalker> since this is something most people NEED
<SillyTalker> so they hide it extremely well
<dFence> milamber: I don't even get an input-device listed
<mkanyicy> !enter  | SillyTalker
<ubottu> SillyTalker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bucky> SillyTalker,  most people NEED it so they delete it
<dFence> milamber: u running 1005p or pe?
<dany> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS06AvITQnU&feature=context&context=G2267597RVAAAAAAAAAg
<dany> mkanyicy, something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS06AvITQnU&feature=context&context=G2267597RVAAAAAAAAAg
<bucky> rather than drag and drop it first
<SillyTalker> bucky, i deleted my PANEL
<bucky> duh...
<SillyTalker> bucky, if you are clueless please don't respond
<SillyTalker> you cant drag and drop it to another panel
<mkanyicy> dany, the exact url that plays the video in the browser and quote it in single quotes ''
<SillyTalker> if you are clueless please don't reply....
<oneliner> escott: are you here around a lot? i solved the nvidia issue and would like you to know it so you can push it forward
<milamber> dFence: no idea, there doesn't seem to be a model number on this one. it worked out of the box for me
<dFence> milamber: was yours working out of the box?
<bucky> SillyTalker,  i don't even have nm-applet... mine is network-manager-gnome
<dany> mkanyicy, thankx
<bucky> SillyTalker, so is it installed or not
<milamber> dFence: it was.
<dFence> milamber: here, the wiki specifically said how to enable
<SillyTalker> bucky, i said old ubuntu
<foxy999> how can i check to see if my system is 32 or 64 bit?
<RokcStar> hey guys can ubuntu's video resolution reach well enough to look correct on a 42inch lcd?
<milamber> dFence: can you send me the link to what you were following?
<mkanyicy> bucky, nm in nm-applet stands for network manager and its the same as yours
<SillyTalker> and since it was in the panel beofre i deleted it, and other users still have it...
<bucky> SillyTalker, how old
<SillyTalker> YES IT IS INSTALLED!!!
<bucky> SillyTalker, mine is lucid
<dFence> milamber:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus_Eee_PC_1005P
<SillyTalker> you know what never mind
<mkanyicy> !caps | SillyTalker
<ubottu> SillyTalker: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SillyTalker> this is prely a waste of time
<SillyTalker> mkanyicy, no he cannot, this is the third time i'm telling him its installed
<bucky> good.. go back to windows
<escott> oneliner, id bother to remember nvidia stuff
<yeats> !attitude | SillyTalker
<ubottu> SillyTalker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<escott> oneliner, i don't bother. put it on a forum posting if you want
<LjL> good job making him go away
<oCean> :(
<LjL> he wasn't very good at explaining his problem
<LjL> but neither were you at being helpful
<LjL> i think he was right, when you can't help, don't speak
<RokcStar> stop fighting guys. we're all regular people. and any help is good help
<LjL> not really
<oneliner> ati lover :P
<agage> slt
<agage> gbesoin d'aide
<pangolin> !fr | agage
<ubottu> agage: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mkanyicy> RokcStar, I agree with you
<BluesKaj> bad help is worse then no help
<Tech-1> people some times spen way to much time digressing in here and tempers flare, relax folks, and be helpfull.
<BluesKaj> than
<ubuntu25> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mkanyicy> BluesKaj, but there isnt any bad help, its just the context
<oCean> mkanyicy: wrong
<pangolin> enough, there is such a thing as bad help. Please get back on topic now.
<mkanyicy> oCean, thats not bad either
<BluesKaj> context mkanyicy ...blah blah , bad help is bad in any context
<oCean> also, throwing !factoids is not a solution
<mkanyicy> BluesKaj, I agree
<Tech-1> ^
<mkanyicy> BluesKaj, we are both right
<oCean> Ok, let's move on. Try better next time
<mkanyicy> oCean, glad that a progress is made
<dFence> milamber: it seems, ubuntu classifies the internal mic as "monitor" input device – might that change anything? I had to install pavucontrol just in order to get it working at all.. but why it won't do now... beats me -_-
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to figure our why alsa doesb't connect/link with flash audio on websites ... I need pulseaudio to play webaudio , but I'd prefer not to have pulseaudio
<mkanyicy> BluesKaj, and here I was thinking that pulse was using alsa
<milamber> dFence: not sure what to tell you. the wiki didn't say anything about installing anything new, just adjusting the levels, but the levels you told me your system is at don't match what the wiki said
<dFence> milamber: at 90/10 i had major feedback issues
<milamber> dFence: but it was working? did you make any gain adjustments?
<dFence> milamber: no adjustments at all, it seems to have resetted it by itself for some reason
<milamber> dFence: did you uncheck the box in skype?
<raven> flightgear i configured root/joystick.js with path of the Saitek Cyborg-Evo but fg does not seem to recognize it. how to find a solution?
<dFence> milamber: yep
<milamber> dFence: then i am at a loss, there's not much more i can tell you
<BluesKaj> mkanyicy, yes pulse does use alsa , but in some cases like my nvidia onboard sound card I didn't need pulse. Alsa was used by flash directly , but the sound was crappy thru that card , so I installed a m-audio pci soundcard that sounds great but requires pulse for webaudio
<dFence> milamber: no prob, thanks for your help!
<arky> i'm trying to upgrade natty to 2.6.38.10.25_i386 and I'm getting 404 errors, what do I do?
<RokcStar> i once encountered an audio issues that for some reason the output was on Mono instead of Stereo so i found a way to configure that and it worked
<RokcStar> maybe you can try another audio control panel?
<arky> crap, apt-get just threw a bunch of 404s when I tried to install chromium-browser ... what's up with the Natty repos?
<Gulli> Hey, was wondering if I could get some help. I have a bootable USB key (not ubuntu) that I want to boot from, but the grub menu shows no USB and even though I change the boot order in the BIOS it still dosent boot. Anyone know how I can boot from a USB? I have ubuntu and win 7 installed
<Gulli> and google does not help ><
<mkanyicy> arky, tried to switch to another server?
<RokcStar> you can download chromium from google's website cant you?
<RokcStar> as a deb file
<arky> mkanyicy: uh, how?
<LjL> Gulli, usually in modern BIOS you can press F8 or Esc or something to bring up a boot menu
<LjL> arky: have you "apt-get update"d? sometimes that just solves 404s.
<arky> LjL that did make a difference.  about 137 updates showed up after that.  dunno why it didn't work from synaptic.
<Benxyzzy> The software center only lists suggested packages for packages which haven't been installed yet. I just installed a package and now I want to install its suggested packages. How can I see what they are?
<Gulli> its not the BIOS, I have changed the boot order there. It always goes to the ghrub menu where I can schoose between ubunutu and win 7
<LjL> Benxyzzy: from Synaptic, i don't know, but you can "apt-cache show packagename" from a terminal
<RokcStar> Gulli isnt there a key to press while booting to get that menu to show
<Gulli> what menu?
<LjL> Gulli, well i don't know, maybe the USB is not really bootable, but anyway this isn't really an Ubuntu problem i must say... not entirely sure where you should ask, though.
<RokcStar> the grub menu
<Gulli> :/
<Benxyzzy> LjL: thanks
<LjL> rockband: the GRUB menu doesn't have any provision for booting from USB anyway
<alishah> hi, am running ubuntu 11.10. How can i install phpunit correctly. I followed few guides online but with every guide i get this error 'Fatal error: ..PHP_CodeCoverage_Filter::getInstance() in /usr/bin/phpunit on line 39'
<LjL> it's not supposed to
<Gulli> I get the grub menu, always, and there I see windows and ubunutu
<LjL> Gulli: yeah, GRUB won't show other bootable devices, that's not its job
<Gulli> Yeah I know because of the security ricks
<milamber> Gulli: what kind of computer is it?
<RokcStar> ohh you want grub to show your usb bootable files?
<Gulli> Packard bell easynote LM
<LjL> Gulli: not really because of security risks, just because GRUB is supposed to let you pick between the bootable thingies *it knows about*
<Gulli> no not really, if I could just boot it manually it would be fine
<Gulli> ahh ok
<shades> i'm running into a problem setting up postgresql-8.4
<milamber> Gulli: did you have to do anything special when you installed ubuntu? have you tried hitting esc?
<Gulli> this is another linux distro i have one a bootable usb that I wanted to check out
<shades> 'Package postgresql-common is not configured yet.'
<LjL> Gulli: it's the BIOS's job to let you boot from other things. so here, either your USB is not really properly bootable, or the BIOS isn't doing its job. that's the two possibilities i can see.
<Crupulus> Hey, is it exact that "iwconfig [eth1] txpower off" will disable the wifi card (eth1) ? If so, any idea why it says "SET failed on device eth1 : Operation not permitted" ?
<shadowpt> hi
<alishah> anyone~! plz tell how to insall PHPUNIT correctly. I always get a weird error which i can't find solution to 'while googling'?
<Benxyzzy> The software center's search is appalling. You'd think searching 'mesa' would get you, oh, I don't know, some mesa stuff. Nope, just a software rubix cube
<arky> yah, my desktop bios WILL NOT boot thumb drives.  I have to keep buying cd-roms...(sigh)
<alishah> i am running ubuntu 11.10 with php5-fpm and nginx
<LjL> Crupulus: maybe you need sudo?
<arky> Benxyzzy: that's why there's synaptic and apt-get.
<Crupulus> tried with sudo, it says nothing
<Crupulus> but doesn't seem to have any effect
<Crupulus> LjL^
<Crupulus> :/
<Benxyzzy> arky: synaptic, here I come
<LjL> Crupulus: well i think you'd want "rfkill" to disable the wifi card anyway
<Gulli> milamber, nope, didnt have to do anything special, i actually installed ubunutu from a usb stick
<aeon-ltd> arky: heard of PLOP
<aeon-ltd> ?
<Gulli> maybe the usb stick isent correctly made
<Gulli> gonna try to make it again
<arky> aeon-ltd: i've *heard* of it, never tried it.
<aeon-ltd> arky: supposedly it can force boot from any medium from any host medium
<milamber> Gulli: that's what i am leaning towards, and if it is the same usb stick make sure you wipe the boot section
<Gulli> yup, I'll try that
<arky> aeon-ltd: so you're saying a plop boot cd could then chainload other bootable distros off my thumb drives?
<conntrack> haha
<Nikyo> ********************** Just wanted to stop in, and wish everyone a great upcoming holiday(s) :-) ********************************
<flowta> Hi. In which package I will find mount.vfat?
<LjL> Nikyo: thanks, but no need to spam with all those *'s
<Nikyo> LjL: Roger that.
<jondot> hi all. wondering if ubuntu works on Zotac ZBox with an AMD M1 E350 chipset?
<philonthehill> this a good place for lubuntu 11.04 help ?
<LjL> philonthehill: i suppose so, but there is also a #lubuntu channel
<glebihan> flowta, I don't think that exists. Just use "mount -t vfat"
<arky> philonthehill: sometimes.  I know a very few things.
<shadowpt> hi.. im new working with linux.. can someone helpme.. like giving me a few tips.. or a few lessons even ^^'' plz?
<philonthehill> putting a desktop shortcut to docs folder in windows on other partition is one query, login without password entry the other
<milamber> !manual | shadowpt
<ubottu> shadowpt: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
 * shadowpt thanks
<conntrack> I wonder what the perfect setting are
<arky> philonthehill: I always put my shortcuts into the pcmanfm side pane.
<Nurse_Kun> Does anyone know what networking protocols Nautilus supports?
<bucky> Nurse_Kun, gvfs !
<Nurse_Kun> Like does it support WebDAV or SSH or Rsync or S/FTP?
<Nurse_Kun> okay cool, thanks bucky
<bucky> smb ?
<Nurse_Kun> hmm?
<arky> Nurse_Kun: may want to try grsync -- separate gui frontend for rsync.
<glebihan> Nurse_Kun, it supports all of those (except rsync, which is not a protocol)
<Nurse_Kun> arky: yeah, I've tried and am not suer how to specify password and the like
<bucky> Nurse_Kun, it's pretty cool because with gvfs you can drag and drop files from one computer to another
<tensorpudding> gvfs supports webdav, ssh, s/ftp, smb
<bucky> Nurse_Kun, also there's a command line interface to gvfs
<Nurse_Kun> cool beans, webdav is good enough I guess
<tensorpudding> so they should all be supported through nautilus too
<LjL> !info libgnomevfs2-extra | Nurse_Kun, this gives it WebDAV support
<ubottu> Nurse_Kun, this gives it WebDAV support: libgnomevfs2-extra (source: gnome-vfs): GNOME Virtual File System (extra modules). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.24.4-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 97 kB, installed size 584 kB
<philonthehill> I'll try that arky, good idea
<tensorpudding> you need special URI's to reach them
<shades> Hey guys, I'm having a hard time finding a good guide on configuring postgresql on ubuntu...
<Nurse_Kun> thanks LjL and all, much obliged
<tensorpudding> or you can go to File -> Connect to server
<sina2> how can i delete files from root folder
<pnorman> shades: there's not really much ubuntu-specific for configuring postgresql
<arky> Nurse_Kun: sorry, my knowledge of use is VERY limited -- I use it to back stuff up from one local drive to another.
<LjL> sina2: by escalating your privileges using sudo. but, why would you want to do that?
<tensorpudding> you can browse smb using the Windows Network
<sina2> i want to know about del code in ubuntu !!
<LjL> shades: suppose you've already been at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL ?
<Nurse_Kun> it's cool, I'll just use Nautilus arky, thanks anyways
<LjL> sina2: "del code"?
<arky> sina2: deleting files from / is nearly always a Bad Idea.  deleting files from /root is .... probably a bad idea too.
<sina2> yeah, if i want to delete a file, what code must i use
<LjL> !rm | sina2
<ubottu> sina2: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shades> LjL I don't beleive I have, thanks for the link. IO'm on a 500-9000bytes/second connection atm
<shades> hard to look for anything really ;(
<LjL> sina2: it's called a "command", not a "code"
<LjL> shades: well it refers to old releases unfortunately, but it might still be good enough. it's somewhat detailed at least.
<dFence> can anyone tell me a ubuntu-compatible usb-headset?
<sina2> ok, sorry i'm sad because of sth, so what is command-line to delete a file in ubuntu
<shades> LjL is there a command I can run to find out what 'server.domain.org' is on my system?
<LjL> sina2: i just told you
<LjL> shades: "host server.domain.org"
<RokcStar> type rmdir --help
<shades> cat /etc/hosts ? ubuntu.localdomain ?
<arky> sina2: are you getting a "permission denied" error when you try to delete stuff from / directory?
<sina2> no, I don't know what is delete command-line?
<shades> LjL will that set the domain to 'server.domain.org' ?
<pnorman> shades: Try also looking at the postgresql documentation and wiki. The ubuntu wiki refers to 8.1 and 8.4 and there are some significant changes in 9.x
<Atlantic777> What's the safe way to remove all kubuntu (kde) related packages?
<LjL> shades: uhm no, perhaps i got your question wrong...
<LjL> shades: it will tell you what IP corresponds to that host
<shades> pnorman: I have 8.4
<LjL> Atlantic777: there isn't really a way, but if you remove kdelibs, it'll remove most of the stuff at least
<shades> LjL I'm trying to figure out what: psql -h <goeshere> database user
<glebihan> !puregnome | Atlantic777
<ubottu> Atlantic777: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<LjL> shades: localhost?
<Atlantic777> tnx glebihan, that's what I'm looking for
<arky> sina2: try http://dl.dropbox.com/u/397277/bash_shell_cheat_sheetV2.pdf
<glebihan> Atlantic777, you're welcome
<shades> LjL when I use localhost I'm told it could not connect to server: Connection refused
<sina2> ok, thankyou, i get it
<LjL> shades: seems like your postgres isn't running then
<LjL> shades: does ps aux | grep postgres say anything?
<Tuna-Fish> How can I make the dock not hide itself?
<pnorman> shades: You shouldn't need to do -h if it's on the local machine
<shades> LjL it just contains the line item tha I ran using grep
<shades> in otherwords, it's not running yet
<LjL> shades: ok, then it isn't running. try issuing "sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql start" (note, that's probably not the most current version of that command, just the one i know)
<shades> service --status-all shows 'postgresql.dpkg-new'
<RokcStar> right clock on the dock and click Panel Preferences
<pnorman> LjL: That is still current. (although the script might be an alias to some upstart based command)
<yeats> LjL: that's still correct
<shades> shy is it howing up at postgresql.dpkg-new instead of postgres ?
<LjL> shades: no idea :(
<LjL> shades: are you sure it finished installing? like, apt didn't fail?
<shades> LjL I'm having an issue running dpkg -i postgresql-8.4 saying that postgres-common 'ins't configured'
<LjL> shades: ah i see, try running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<onitaL> greetings, This is a general computer related question: I'm planing to buy a usb flash drive to store music and connect it to my car's stereo. Now that winter is here, you think most usb drives can be left all the time inside the car?
<conntrack> Is telnet better than ssh?
<LjL> onitaL: i'd try asking in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> conntrack: absolutely not
<ssta> dpkg --configure -a
<conntrack> I think it is
<onitaL> cool, thanks LjL
<LjL> conntrack: then why ask
<pnorman> conntrack: telnet is different than ssh. for connecting to a computer to issue commands, ssh is secure. telnet is still useful sometimes
<TomM_> Package install wont close.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Does anyone know how to prevent Wi-Fi from turning off when a laptop suspends because I close the lid? Wi-Fi turns on after I unlock the PC.
<shades> LjL what is this supposed to do?
<RokcStar> i leave my usb wherver
<LjL> shades: it tries fixing any breakage in apt, by installing or removing packages
<RokcStar> even in the car
<conntrack> cheers
<shades> LjLthe last line of output said it started the postgresql 8.4 database server
<LjL> shades: good, try connecting to it again then
<black> Hello
<Lobita> a net caiu
<Lobita> estas ai?
<shades> this howto is telling me to connect to it with a user that doesn't exist, why doesn't it go into creting the user first?
<shades> is there  a quick command to run to tell me if a .deb package requires any packages that aren't installed on my systemyet?
<ssta> dpkg --no-act -i foo.deb?
<shades> no that isn'tit...
<badbandit> is there a way to make the bottom of the top nav the boundary of screen in 11.10? All applications open at the top of the physical screen which is underneath the top nav bar and thus it's a pain in the ass to keep dragging new windows back down...
<ssta> why isn't that it?
<badbandit> not sure if this is a common problem but it started when i upgraded
<shades> ssta i have a package that clearly requires dependancies but that command did not list them
<bucky> shades sudo apt-get install <package_name> -s
<LjL> bucky: that won't work if he has a .deb package floating around
<bucky> LjL, he said dpkg --no-act -i foo.deb didn't work so I'm assuming that's not the case... either that or it's not in his working directory
<bucky> LjL, do you have your psychic hat on today?
<glebihan> shades, dpkg-deb -f filename.deb Depends
<LjL> bucky: if the package *is* in APT, then i don't see why he wouldn't just do "apt-cache show packagename"
<LjL> bucky: i have my common sense hat on.
<LjL> bucky: so far you've seemed to lack that entirely.
<bucky> LjL, ask him
<bucky> LjL, some jerk comes in here and mocks me  now I'm the subject of your scrutiny?
<LjL> bucky: tone down.
<shades> glebihan: that'll list the dependancies, but it doesn't tell me which of those listed are or aren't installed ;(
<airtonix> i'm looking for a music server that plays music on a central set of speakers and lets office staff vote for the next track to be played
<glebihan> shades, doesn't really matter, run "sudo apt-get install list_of_depends" it will only install those who aren't already installed
<LjL> shades: what i usually do is, install it anyway, then "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix what's missing.
<bucky> LjL, I'm the reason Matt Asay left... do you want to pursue this
<LjL> bucky: i want to ensure your help in this channel is constructive.
<RokcStar> airtonix...nice project.
<LjL> bucky: and please don't call anyone a "jerk" in here again.
<bucky> LjL, who died  and made you God?
<shades> glebihan: this machine doens't have internet acces, i have to manuallyput them on the box and then install them in order
<airtonix> RokcStar: yeah it's looking like i'll have to bust out quick django project to accomplish it
<CarlFK> bucky: please stay on topic: ubuntu support.
<CarlFK> that works too.
<RokcStar> airtonix why not use last.fm or pandora?
<LjL> !etiquette > bucky
<ubottu> bucky, please see my private message
<airtonix> RokcStar: i think ampache will do it.
<RokcStar> users can remote onto the music server and change music genres
<bucky> LjL, I'll take a private message from you... i don't do bots
<LjL> bucky: your problem. from now on, i expect you to follow the guidelines i've sent you to the letter.
<airtonix> RokcStar: i actually only want them to vote for the next track
<RokcStar> ive never heard of ampache..im going to look into that :D
<CarlFK> shades: hi!  synaptic has File, "Generate Package Download Script"  that you run somewhere else
<airtonix> RokcStar: since the music comes from our ISPs subsidised digitially imported 256kbps stream i don't want to let them download it
<LjL> !offline | shades, this might help
<ubottu> shades, this might help: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<glebihan> shades, "dpkg-deb -f filename.deb Depends | xargs apt-cache policy" will bring up a few error messages but will also for each dependency indicate whether it's installed or not
<shades> I have to use a download manager for packages due to a flakey connection ;(
<airtonix> RokcStar: it's kinda ugly since it's php and they don't really respect that you may have your apache virtualhosts setup in a particular way (so it's pretty difficult to get the ampache running on a subdomain)
<ssta> shades: guess the best you can do is list the dependencies and check if they're all installed
<LjL> shades: well it should be easy to extract the package names from the generated script, it's just a text file
<LjL> shades: s/package names/URLs/
<CarlFK> shades: you have a shell account somewhere?   run the scrip there, use rsync to pull the files over the flaky
<RokcStar> airtonix, how long did it take you to configure it?
<Crupulus> Hi, I'm having troubles with "rfkill", so apparently rfkill list should indicate me which devices are available to use, right?
<LjL> Crupulus: yeah, as far as i know that's what it does. tell you which devices have rfkill set.
<Crupulus> well when i plug the external usb card, it adds one on the list, but it just won't find the internal one that was working earlier
<shades> ssta I guess I'll have to do that
<sparr> This may be an Ubuntu, Gtk, or Wx bug. I am seeing multiple Wx-based apps die at the same time with the following assertion: Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.24.6/gtk/gtkfilesystemmodel.c:746:gtk_file_system_model_sort: assertion failed: (r == n_visible_rows)
<Crupulus> however i think it's a device that is hybrid (wifi/bluetooth) and it only shows in the list "0: hci0: Bluetooth)
<shades> CarlFK: it isn't enough packages/wwork to warant doing that. I was just hoping there'd be a quick command to run then <package> then expect a list of stuff that's not installed but I guess there isn't
<shades> I manuallypulled them all just now
<shades> ok this is real annoying when I did "vi INSTALL" in this document everywhere there is a carrage return I see a ^M in a blue colour, whyu is this happening?
<CarlFK> LjL: any clue if there is a cli version of "Generate Package Download Script"  ?
<[random]> Hi, I'm running 11.10 and having a bit of problem with system settings - nothing i change there actually takes effect. Any reason this could be happening?
<LjL> CarlFK: not quite the same thing, but there is apt-offline
<aeon-ltd> [random]: what are the changes you are making?
<CarlFK> shades: it was created on a win/msdos box
<geeb> hrm.. is it possible to install to install ubuntu/gnewsense/opensuse from a hard drive partition?
<geeb> -to install*
<Crupulus> LjL, since I tried block/unlock, it seems to affect the external usb card, but now i just have no clue why the internal card won't activate, and i don't think "rfkill list" is actually giving details on that card.. any idea why ?
<shades> CarlFK: I didn't see this ^M when I viewed this exact same file on a RHEL4 system....
<LjL> Crupulus: no, i'm afraid i don't know :( not running Ubuntu at the moment so i can't really try tinkering with it
<daniel_mircea> hi, can anyone recommend a good java-open-source-projects chat room ?
<LjL> daniel_mircea: if ##java is not the place, then it's probably at least a better place to ask about it
<Flannel> shades: Is this a fresh install of Ubuntu? or have you installed vim?
<CarlFK> shades: vi/m has ways of detecting and displying the 2 ways termiating lines. it is a config setting.
<daniel_mircea> thanks
<shades> it is not a fresh install
<glebihan> shades, for future reference : "gdebi --apt-line filename.deb" does what you were looking for
<Flannel> shades: Have you installed vim? or are you using vim-tiny?
<Flannel> shades: That may be why, but you can hide the ^Ms (not changing the file, just the way vim displays it) with `:e ++ff=dos`
<shades> glebihan: lol gdebi isn't installed ;(
<shades> Flannel: thanks
<glebihan> shades, oh right I forgot it wasn't in the default install anymore...
<shades> invalid argument
<CarlFK> glebihan: what does it expect in the way of a file name?
<shades> erm nm I forgot to hit escc first
<glebihan> CarlFK, what do you mean ?
<CarlFK> glebihan: er, it seems to want a file, not a package name. what should the file be?
<Flannel> CarlFK: gdebi expects a path to a deb file, not a package name
<glebihan> CarlFK, just as Flannel said^^
<Flannel> CarlFK: so, if you've downloaded a file to somewhere in your homedir, the path to that file in your homedir
<CarlFK> k - so its close to what shades (and me sometimes) wanted, but you have to get the .deb first
<shades> it still says the package 'gdebi' is currently not installed, I have to install it before i can use it
<Flannel> CarlFK: No, I don't think gdebi is very much like a 'generate package download script', it just installs [arbitrary deb] and resolves dependencies from the repositories.
<CarlFK> different problem: how do I convert an rpm to a deb?  i want this in a package: http://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=firecontrol
<LjL> !info alien | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.85 (oneiric), package size 57 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ssta> CarlFK: alien
<Flannel> (as opposed to dpkg, which doesn't resolve dependencies, and apt, which only installs debs from the repositories)
<glebihan> CarlFK, alien, but it's usually a bad idea to use it
<CarlFK> some day I am going to see what synaptic does for "generate .. script"
<Crupulus> (newbie) - What are the different places i should go to try to 'reactivate ?' my wifi card that was working right before i played around with rfkill block/unblock ? I guess if I reboot it's gonna work... lspci does show the card, i have the drivers, etc.
<Crupulus> ty
<[random]> aeon-ltd: i didn't make any changes, really
<[random]> that's what boggles my mind. it was after updates that it went bonkers
<dhanson> #LTD
<CarlFK> um.. so alien made firecontrol_0.2-8_amd64.deb - I was hoping to have something I could load into my PPA
<sturd> I've created a live disk with a USB drive along with some persistent storage etc...  Is it possible to edit the bootup scripts to stop it from loading into the default 'liveuser' account and present a login screen?
<CarlFK> sturd: why not just install to the usb stick?
<sturd> Ah does that work ok?
<CarlFK> yes
<sturd> I'm an idiot...
<CarlFK> meh.  journey of discovery is fun :)
<sturd> haha true.  Thanks for the pointer though
<wendell> #ubuntu-br
<shades> if I want to install java for ubuntu the package I want is ________ ? openjdk-6-jre-headless? I thought I wanted a jdk not a jre
<sturd> shades: The jdk is the development kit.  If you just want it for running applets then you need the jre
<CarlFK> sudo gdebi firecontrol_0.2-8_amd64.deb ... Setting up firecontrol (0.2-8).  firecontrol: command not found.  Um.. so ... how do I make a working deb from a rpm? :)
<Ashfame> I just setup a dual boot system (Win 7, Ubuntu 11.10) but the grub points to the recovery partition instead. Should I just edit the grub.cfg for that?
<CarlFK> Ashfame: start with  /etc/default/grub
<CarlFK> Ashfame: I am not sure what you should edit, but /boot/foo  isn't it
<Ashfame> CarlFK, thanks for the pointer
<Crupulus> anyone got experience with wifi, cards & ubuntu, and time so i can explain the situation in private ? (writing a wall here doesn't work) thanks
<undecim> How can I make a file that will link to a web page that will work in both Ubuntu and Windows?
<shades> sturd: aha thought so.. I think I will need the jdk
<undecim> Other than just an HTML file with a link, of course...
<Crupulus> java?
<shades> hmm when ubuntu runs in a bvm and you try ot mount an iso it doesn't like to install off of it using the ubuntu software center, I guess I have to do a symbolic link?
<aguitel> anyway to upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<[random]> so if i'm not sure what update(s) has screwed with ubuntu, is it wise to just uninstall all the updates?
<ssta> aguitel: backup first
<aguitel> ssta, ok but how i do?
<ssta> aguitel: do-release-upgrade
<ssta> aguitel: not sure whether upgrading straight from 10.04 to 12.04 is supported though
<ManDay> In which package can I find the file  /usr/include/gnu/stub.h ??
<aguitel> ssta, this command say :No new release found
<ssta> aguitel: 12.04 isn't released yet
<ssta> aguitel: and you probably said "LTS releases only"
<aguitel> ssta, yes
<Shizuo16> Hello All ...
<Shizuo16> Some one is here ?
<symptom> anyone know how to fix the random screen dimming issue?
<CarlFK> http://firecontrol.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/firecontrol/trunk/  configure.in ...  how do I automake configure?
<raven> which tools is useful to "draw" notes?
<bastidrazor> ssta: LTS to LTS upgrades are supported
<ssta> CarlFK: it's (potentially) fairly complex: http://airs.com/ian/configure/
<ssta> bastidrazor: ah, thanks.  I wasn't sure
<happyface> Bluetooth is on in the tray icon, but when I open bluetooth preferences it says off. How can I diagnose my bluetooth radio?
<shades> oh jfc I'm having ahard time getting this software updater to like the mounted .iso instead of specifying a cd to install java off of
<shades> this is ridiculous, I have to finda blank cd for it to work 8 |
<jakr> why doesnt login screen show up when i search for it?
<ssta> "search for it"?
<ace__> I just installed 11.10 64 bit on a new machine I just built. It is lagging real bad. If I click on a program, it takes a while before it actually opens. Here's what hardware I have: Asus M5A97 Evo Motherboard, AMD FX 6100 6 core processor, 8 gb PNY XLR8 DDR3 1600mhz RAM, Nvidia Geforce GT430 graphics card. Does anybody see a problem with any of the hardware listed?
<jakr> ssta: i click no dash home and type in the search bar
<ssta> jakr: what are you trying to do exactly?
<jakr> ssta: i want to remove unity
<Calinou> ace__: have you installed closed source drivers?
<Calinou> likely main problem
<ssta> jakr: ah.  there are a lot of ways to do that (in different ways).  one way is to install gnome-session-fallback, and then you'll have a gnome-session option on the login screen
<JasonGriffee> how do I un-install a sound driver?
<jakr> ssta: i dont want to install something when i should be able to chagne using login screen
<ssta> jakr: you have to install something to change *to*
<ssta> 10.10 only has unity
<ace__> Calinou, Yes
<jakr> i just want to return to the classic desktop, i dont have 10.10
<ssta> by default anyway.  Other things are available, but you have to install them
<Calinou> there is no gnome 2 on 11.10, unfortunately
<ssta> jakr: ah, well then, you should be able to logout and change the desktop on the login screen
<ace__> Calinou, The proprietary driver box popped up as soon as I logged in for the first time. The only driver was the Nvidia driver
<Calinou> use the "current"
<Calinou> not an older version/nouveau driver
<norbert_> hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm trying to screen record, but the colors are (gamma is) to bright when I playback; I tried both xvidcap and ffmpeg for recording, and vlc, totem and mplayer for playback... any ideas how I can fix this?
<norbert_> *too
<shades> i'm running into dependancy hell trying to track down all these packages for java
<shades> is there an easier way?
<norbert_> (I'll ask in #ffmpeg instead)
<jikay> there?
<ikonia> shades: if you install java with the package manager the deps should be gotten automatcially at the same time
<jikay> i need help
<jikay> hello
<norbert_> shades: # apt-get install apt-rdepends; apt-rdepends openjdk-7-jdk
<norbert_> shades: for example
<bastidrazor> shades: yeah, get internet to that box.
<shades> bastidrazor: I can't
<ikonia> !aptoncd > shades
<ubottu> shades, please see my private message
<shades> ikonia: I don't have internet
<shades> to that machine
<bastidrazor> shades: then what do you expect?
<ikonia> shades: check the message ubottu has just sent you and it will explain how to do it on another box and save it to a Cd
<ikonia> shades: you can then use that CD as a repo to install onto your machine without internet
<shades> I odn't have that program and I don't have linux on the machine that can get online
<fmeta> hello!
<shades> for some reason the gui tooldoes not like the cdrom i specified
<peteski> Hi all, I'm having a problem with ubuntu since I updated to 11.10, randomly it seems to freeze up and often the brightness control overlay comes up and won't go away. Sometimes pressing ALT snaps it back to life, but it's really weird :/
<shades> it's running in a vm, that's probably why, bt I also tried mounting the iso and that didn't work either
<peteski> Has anyone seen that sort of thing before?
<ikonia> shades: then you have made it wrong - re-check the process ubottu sent you
<fmeta> any "kworker" infected users here?
<JasonGriffee> how do I un-install a sound driver?
<ikonia> shades: a vm should behave exactly the same as a physical machine
<fmeta> seem to find lots of posts stating the problem , but no solution
<LABcrab> Hey peeps, how do you play StepMania 5 with Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> fmeta: infected how?
<jikay> how to install skype in ubuntu 10.04
<shades> ikonia it should but it doesn't....
<fmeta> not infected as in literary infected
<ikonia> !sky[e > jikay
<xangua> jikay: go to skype.com
<fmeta> but you see, this process is using 90% of the cpu power available
<ikonia> shades: well, it does, as I say, you've just not completed the process correctly, or you ahve a problem with your machine that is your making
<fmeta> this seems to be it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717919
<jikay> thanks man
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 717919 in linux (Ubuntu) "ACPI + kworker high interrupts." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jikay> thanks ikonia
<lfuser-866> hello, I have a question. Would anyone be able to help?
<ikonia> lfuser-866: you need to ask the question for people to know if they can help
<fmeta> hmmm
<fmeta> sad indeed.
<fmeta> mouse keeps lagging like an old mad dunk mother fucker
<histo> !skype > jikay
<ubottu> jikay, please see my private message
<ikonia> fmeta: tone down the language please, it's uncalled for
<shades> this is starting to becomeimpossible
<fmeta> ikonia : IT WASN'T IN CAPS , WAS IT ?
<lfuser-866> I have installed Fedora on VMware (I know this is Ubuntu IRC...) and have installed the httpd service and started. I have set the VM settings to bridge and replicate physical connection. I have set the httpd.conf and am able to view web page through VM, but not through host PC. I able to ping the VM through host machine. My router also shows the "up" status for the VM.
<ikonia> fmeta: no, but it was offensive language, so please a.) stop typing in caps b.) using offensive language, both are uneeded and unwelcome
<ikonia> lfuser-866: ask in #fedora - this is ubuntu support
<NoRegulation> where are the desktop background pics located?
<shades> How do I get this GUI package manager to likethis iso and install off of it??
<NoRegulation> reason is I have pics i want to save there
<ikonia> shades: have you updated the sources.list to include it ?
<fmeta> ikonia : well then , i apologize if i've caused an discomfort.
<almoxarife> NoRegulation: the background pics can be saved nears anywhere, your own folders preferably
<ikonia> fmeta: not a problem
<ssta> NoRegulation: /usr/share/backgrounds
<fmeta>  you have an suggestions regarding the problem at hand Mr. ikonia ?
<ikonia> fmeta: sorry, I didn't read the question as I ignored it as soon as I saw swearing
<shades> ikonia:where can I find this?
<fmeta> hmmm
<JasonGriffee> how to un-install a sound driver?
<fmeta> more tea Mr. ikonia?
<histo> !sound | JasonGriffee
<ubottu> JasonGriffee: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ikonia> shades: did you read the guide ubottu sent you
<fmeta> lovely day , isnt it,
<shades> er rather I just add /home/PathOfCDROMRoot?
<ikonia> shades: did you read the guide ubottu sent you
<almoxarife> fmeta: a hint, you messing with wrong guy
 * fmeta looks around.
<shades> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted
<fmeta> almoxarife: am i? who would that be?
<NoRegulation> well they were on my desktop and thought they were in my 'appearance' in system settings and i deleted them on desktop and they were also deleted in 'appearance ' also
<ikonia> shades: is that what your CD's label is ?
<fmeta> so, anyone facing problems with a process called kworker ?
<fmeta> perhaps a few of these processes ?
<fmeta> or somone with a solution to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717919
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 717919 in linux (Ubuntu) "ACPI + kworker high interrupts." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fmeta> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347&page=5
<shades> ikonia: er not quite it's "Ubuntu 10.10 i386"
<ikonia> shades: ok - so what did the guide ubottu sent you tell you to do
<almoxarife> NoRegulation: if you had background pics in your home folder and you deleted them, then their disappearing from available choices else where makes sense
<NoRegulation> ssta:Thanks
<hotea> got a question that i cant seem to find the answer to
<NoRegulation> almoxarife:thanks
<fmeta> hotea : go ahead.
<hotea> i  have linux installed on my computer and windows
<fmeta> aha.
<hotea> is there anyway to virtually mount the windows i have and open it in linux
<fmeta> well yes
<JasonGriffee> histo, it's not that, im trying to un-install the intel sound card driver to force the usb sound driver
<zero_> yes
<fmeta> is it an ntfs partition hotea?
<hotea> uh theres no partion on my hard drive
<hotea> actually there is i think
<NoRegulation> that will be my next learning step with the command line,,,the command to send a pic from the desktop to usr/share/backgrounds
<almoxarife> NoRegulation: no need
<hotea> no theres no partion
<zero_> no partition?
<hotea> nope
<fmeta> lovely.
<hotea> i just installed linux from my external hard drive using daemon tools
<zero_> *cough*
<fmeta> hotea type /part
<hotea> and it didnt ask me to make a partion
<fmeta> that should solve it
<hotea> why would i want to leave?
<fmeta> would do something else in this case.
<pangolin> !behelpful | fmeta
<ubottu> fmeta: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<br0adcast> hi guys
<hotea> to do it i would have to make a partion to my hard drive?
<elneif> i need some help?
<Rods_Tiger> Opening Ubuntu Software Centre simply results in a blank white window.
<br0adcast> guys does anybody have experience with UCK or remastersys for creating a custom installer?
<elneif> i cant log into ubuntu , i think my HD is full,
<elneif> i used ext2explorer
<elneif> but i dont know where are my files are in the directory structer???
<br0adcast> /home/user probably elneif
<shades> ikonia I'm running into dependncy issues when I try to install that, even though it's on the cd and I tried running root@ubuntu:/media/Ubuntu 10.10 i386/pool/main/c/cdrom-detect# dpkg -i cdrom-detect_1.32ubuntu5_all.udeb
<zero_> /home/username/
<elneif> its empty :S
<ikonia> shades: why are you using dpkg
<ikonia> shades: why are you not following the guide you've been given ?
<shades> is there a better way?
<ikonia> shades: why are you root
<RokcStar> hottea are you trying to 'virtually'-use a windows installation that you have as a dual boot option?
<ikonia> so many why's
<ikonia> shades: I've given you the guide, and asked you multiple times to follow it yet you seem to not do this for some reason
<shades> ikonia it didn't send a guide, it just said to install a package
<shades> dpkg is how i've been installing packages
<ikonia> shades: that is not a good idea
<hotea> because my windows crashes alot
<ikonia> shades: one moment
<hotea> and there are still programs on windows that i would like to run from timr to time
<almoxarife> hotea: can you afford to re-install win?
<ikonia> shades: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/apt-get.html
<zero_> depending on what programs you want to run from time to time you could try to install them in WINE
<ikonia> shades: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/aptitude.html
<hotea> ugh
<ikonia> shades: is there a reason you are not using the gui software package managers ?
<RokcStar> i think hottea should explain in what manner his windows system was installed with
<OffGridOps> ubuntu 11.10:  trying to get thunderbird to load my mail at my website and get server timed out.  anyone have ideas?  thanx
<atapia984> ??
<br0adcast> anyone used ubuntu UCK?
<hotea> i had windows installed on computer
<hotea> earlier today i installed ubuntu
<br0adcast> OffGridOps, add the correct mail server address
<crassus> How do you format a usb drive in Ubuntu to FAT32 ?
<hotea> and i want to virtually load windows on ubuntu
<crassus> !formatting crassus
<hotea> so that when it crashes i can reload it eaily
<RokcStar> ohh
<hotea> and not have it inturrupt whatever else im doing
<br0adcast> vmware hotea
<almoxarife> hotea: fine, install the package virtualbox, then load win within virtualbox
<br0adcast> or that..
<hotea> i tried that
<br0adcast> and what happened?
<hotea> it kept giving me erroe messages
<almoxarife> hotea: 'that'??
<hotea> saying it couldn find the widnws
<RokcStar> almoxa, does vbox let you run os installations not installed using vbox?
<br0adcast> so you need to do something different
<br0adcast> the windows cd?
<hotea> dont have the windows cd
<OffGridOps> i used what my provider gave me mail.xxx.xxx and admin@xxx.xxx for username  ssl/tls port 2525
<shades> ikkonia yes there is it is not finding my cdrom/iso/etc
<br0adcast> download it
<almoxarife> RokcStar: I am not understand
<shades> otherwise I would have prefered to install off the cd
<shades> ikonia: I'm not sure how to 'fix' this
<hotea> i could do that but thats not what i wanted to do
<br0adcast> meh.. nabs
<hotea> i wanted ot load my copy of windows
<hotea> not a different copy
<RokcStar> almoxarife, i asked if virtualbox lets you run OS installations not done with Virtualbox. for exmaple: trying to load a partition of
<RokcStar> Windows
<hotea> if it isnt possible then ok
<zero_> hotea...if you have no install disk, and you have a piece of software like acronis or ghost, you could try to make a .iso copy of the windows partition and load it
<almoxarife> RokcStar: it says it can, if you are willing to do a lot of work to turn the partition into a vdi
<zero_> into virtualbox or VMware
<hotea> i guess not
<RokcStar> ahh..i knew that..you would need to do a lot of work first then.
<elneif> the problem im facing is that when i enter my password, it logs in the kicks me back to the loging page :S
<hotea> i think ill wait till i get a new puter
<hotea> then wipe this one and jsut have it load linux
<RokcStar> you cant just open a program, click your windows install and hope it loads
<hotea> thanks anyways
<hotea> different question
<crassus> I know about the mkfs.ntfs command
<hotea> anyway to trasfer all of of utorrent files to linux and have them keep seeding?
<crassus> and am trying `sudo mkfs.ntfs /media/USBDIR'
<hotea> without going one by one
<crassus> and it's saying it's a directory, and that it cannot open it
<dany> hi guys , i downloaded xamp but when i start installing it get errors check here if you can help http://paste.ubuntu.com/774783/
<crassus> there used to be a way to format from Nautilus itself
<almoxarife> hotea: a torrent is just that, the client sets it up to seed, so, given there are lots of torrent clients in ubuntu, that's not an issue
<crassus> GParted
<crassus> that's it
<hotea> i tried using qtorrent i think it was
<hotea> and when i tried to link the files fron windows
<hotea> it said error
<almoxarife> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<hotea> even when i linked them to same filder
<hotea> transmission didnt work eaither
<hotea> it wouldnt even let me set the download folder
<RokcStar> maybe utorrent has some form of transfer to new client option. but ithink the confiruation from utorrent and what files u have seeded or downloading are saved in the application folder of your user in windows
<dany> hi guys , i downloaded xamp but when i start installing it get errors check here if you can help http://paste.ubuntu.com/774783/
<hotea> yes and i can open them just fine in linux
<aguitel> how disable screensaver in 11.11 ?
<hotea> i was playing vidoe files from there
<RokcStar> no, now the downloaded folder. the Application Data folder of your windows user account
<RokcStar> not*
<hotea> um i didnt go into there
<almoxarife> hotea: you are now talking torrent and not ubuntu, I will say this, in ubuntu using transmission, I create torrent and it seeds, simple like that
<RokcStar> thats where the utorrent application saves what settings you hav
<hotea> thanks rokc
<dany> hi guys , i downloaded xamp but when i start installing it get errors check here if you can help http://paste.ubuntu.com/774783/
<OerHeks> dany ubuntu provides LAMP, xamp is not supported afaik
<jakr> Many applications are missing from system settings like janitor and login screen. even if i search for them.  Are they hidden
<dany> so how to install that lamp
<RokcStar> but almox has a point. im sure if you find the downloaded .torrent files that windows saves or utorrent saves in its application data folder, you could run those on another bit torrent program and simply start seeding
<sorahn> hey guys, i'm having trouble getting sudo to work.  I can SU just fine.  and if i look at the sudoers file I have "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" and my user is in the admin group.
<dany> OerHeks, how to install lamp or even how to start it
<bfri> does anyone know of a good vpn client program that has audio capabilities?
<sorahn> and it was working before. the only thing that's happened recently is i changed the root password, but again, I can still su, just not sudo.
<badbandit> how do I make the top navigation bar the top of the screen area so application windows don't go underneath it in 11.10?
<OerHeks> dany this is an easy howto >> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies  else the server guide >> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Acorn> Is there any way to launch an application from the shell and force it to have focus?
<piotr__> hello
<elneif> can some one help me find this ( .mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/Cache) i think it has a lot of videos, so i can delete them ??
<RokcStar> why not just delete the cache from within firefox?
<savid> Anyone know how to get webgl working in Chrome?
<bfri> does anyone know of a good vpn client program that has audio capabilities?
<RokcStar> if you open Terminal and type ' cd .mozilla/firefox then once that loads run ls and then keeping going until you hit the directory you want to view then rmdir to remove it
<Si2100> Heya
<linxme> ..
<dmz41> savid: should work by default.
<googles> evening/afternoon gents
<googles> was wondering if anyone has been experiencing issue's with banshee's randomly starting itself on the latest build
<googles> banshee*
<elneif> can any one help please?
<elneif> im losing hope :S
<Swian> help with?
<shades> ok i think i have a quick fix for now
<shades> copy the vm to this box then have it go online
<shades> apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<RokcStar> elnef delete your history from firefox options
<shades> erm java-1.6.0-openjdk-devel
<elneif> @swian, my ubuntu HD is full, i cant loging, as soon as i enter my pass i get sent back to the loging page, so im trying to know what to delete using ext2explorer from my windows 7
<Swian> how big is your ubuntu partition?
<elneif> 100GB
<Swian> good enough size, what did you put on it?
<elneif> well i have it for a couple of years i think i used most of the data, i have movies and other stuff, but i think ( i think i have alot of files here  ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache/*  )
<googles> ugh hooray for buggy qt, really screwed yourselves with unity :(
<googles> apt-get purge banshee
<elneif> i used most of the HD *
<RokcStar> elneif can you browse to your users directory? you should see the .mozilla/firefox... inside of your user directory /home/username/.mozilla/firefox....
<elneif> it encrypted i cant read the files names, just a bunch of hashsed file names
<RokcStar> oh ..
<RokcStar> not good
<googles> and now mplayer takes it roll >_>
<googles> fml
<googles> role*
<elneif> such as ( ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWbL-sJ9.8K6ZkRl7JuDFCOWEFGexM3tUKie-H2 ...etc )
<elneif> i can log in into the recovery mode
<Swian> that's a bummer, and why I save all important data onto the server or secondary drives
<der0> I lost my virginity :(
<Swian> congrats
<elneif> :S i do have back up of important data,
<der0> Seriously I can't find it :(
<elneif> but i dont want to lose the non important data as well,,
<Swian> elneif then wipe it and start over
<Swian> oh
<elneif> hehehhe :s
<Swian> I wipe often
<RokcStar> elneif have you researched if not being able to log in has anything to do with you running out of hd space?
<elneif> yes
<shades> updating cache 3.5~ out of 7,660 and every time i hit the ceiling it still goes up, how big is this cache???
<RokcStar> and if you ran out of hdspace, how did you find out, are you able to see your space usage?
<elneif> actully can i get the command line that if i enter it , it will delte the files under that folder ?
<RokcStar> i think this could would but you may need to edit the syntax rmdir /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxx.default/cache
#ubuntu 2012-12-10
<Dr_willis> !java | Tiktalik
<ubottu> Tiktalik: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Tiktalik> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. weird.. Ubuntu Made a .Trash-1000 direcory on a removeable NTFS USB drive.. and windows wont delete it. ;P
<Dr_willis> but i can delete everything IN the directory. but not the directory itself
<jakub>  hello. I installed ubuntu-based distro (kxstudio) via netboot, wifi (lenovo e530). When i booted up, wifi doesnt work, it says 'device not ready'. Although i installed the whole system via that adapter. What should I do? Thank you.
<Tiktalik> Dr_willis: that's a weird thing linux makes, just roll with it
<Dr_willis> jakub,  id suggest checking if it works with a standared ubuntu live cd.
<Dr_willis> Tiktalik,  ive deleted them befor however. ;)
<jakub> Dr_willis, well apparently it does. I installed the whole system via this wifi. (standard console based installator)
<Dr_willis> jakub,  from a live cd i would check what module its loading. then try to sudo modprobe the same module on the isntalled system
<jakub> Dr_willis, well i dont have a live cd. Is there any way to do this, for example lspci?
<Dr_willis> jakub,  that will tell you the card. but i dont know what modules go with what cards.. google may know. or someone in here may know
<Dr_willis> jakub,  run that addational-drivers tool also. it may suggest some drivers
<jakub> Dr_willis, (without the live cd which i would have to download and burn). I am sure there are drivers for this. I installed the whole system via this card (!
<jakub> )
<Dr_willis> jakub,  its possible the drivers were on the live cd but not installed i guess.. Or the installed systemis having a harder time detecting the card
<jakub> Dr_willis, Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
<jakub> lspci
<cinka_> hi
<CoreyBR> does anyone here uses empathy messenger?
<cjaredrun> i do CoreyBR
<CoreyBR> cjaredrun, when i use empathy to sign in my MSN account i'm logged out in other instances of my MSN, does empathy support multi log ins?
<CoreyBR> sorry for my crappy english :(
<cjaredrun> empathy does support multple log ins, but that sounds like an MSN issue to me
<cjaredrun> never personally used MSN on empathy, only AIM and gTALK
<BoozeWooz> :P
<CoreyBR> cjaredrun, when i enter empathy my Windows Live Messenger in Win7 is logged out =\ but this dont happens in aMSN
<CoreyBR> i think its an empathy issue, idk, i'm searching about this problem but i cant find anything
<cjaredrun> idk CoreyBR :/ good luck
<tagabag> hello
<thomasd> how would i change the limits of applicatio's access to the internet. Like throttle/choke or giving a higher priority?
<CoreyBR> ARGHT! Damn empathy!
<BoozeWooz> :P
<pangel> Is it normal that Ubuntu shows my graphics driver as VESA M86?
<pangel> (I'm using Ubuntu 12.04)
<fullhavoc1> Good evening, does anyone here have any experience installing ubuntu on a macbook pro 5,3?
<britt__> not successfully
<britt__> getting it to boot with the efi can be a hassle with anything above snow leopard
<britt__> at least from my memory
<phunyguy_t430s> !anyone | fullhavoc1
<ubottu> fullhavoc1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<fullhavoc1> that's basically what I'm dealing with. the live CD will not boot, it'll either shutdown, blank screen, or get past grub and kernal panic.
<phunyguy_t430s> !mac | fullhavoc1
<ubottu> fullhavoc1: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Dr_willis> pangel,  whats your video card/chipset
<pangel> Dr_willis: Ati radeon hd3650
<Dr_willis> pangel,  have you intalled the fglrx drivers? its not one of those dual-gpu setups is it?
<fullhavoc1> thanks phunyguy, but those guide deal primarily with how to get the different drivers and whatnot working, none of those guide have listed any similar issues to what I have been struggling with.
<phunyguy_t430s> ok fullhavoc1, was just throwing it out there.
<fullhavoc1> I appreciate it
<phunyguy_t430s> I wish I could help, but it has been a while for me trying on a mac.
<phunyguy_t430s> I have a mac air that I jump on once in a while, but not very often.
<phunyguy_t430s> how far do you get in the boot process? Like are you booting off USB?
<pangel> Dr_willis: No, it isn't! fglrxinfo output seems normal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422304/
<oneiricwolf> can anyone see this?
<fullhavoc1> I'm booting off of a usb stick (created via unetbootin) I've tried 12.10 64bit mac version, and 12.10 64bit, (I've also tried 12.04 64b, 12.04 mac edition, fedora's  beefy miracle, arch linux, and slackware) all via usb made by unetbootin (when I tried any of these on other machines I had no problems booting and getting into a live environment) they either crash when I selected them in rEFIt, or if I am able to get to grub, selecting 
<CoreyBR> YEAH! I did it!
<CoreyBR> empathy owned!
<phunyguy_t430s> fullhavoc1, does it have a CD drive
<fullhavoc1> it does not
<phunyguy_t430s> because I think what I ended up doing was converting the ISO to mac image format, and burning that way
<fullhavoc1> hmmm
<phunyguy_t430s> been about a year
<phunyguy_t430s> if you have a USB CD drive that may help
<fullhavoc1> I really need to get one (none of my computers have a CD rom drive right now)
<Dr_willis> You could try 'dd' to put the image directly on a usb, and not use unetbootin.
<fullhavoc1> tried using dd with arch
<Dr_willis> but If its crashing once you get to the Live Desktop. then that wouldent make much sence. since it is booting
<fullhavoc1> no luck, same booting issues
<phunyguy_t430s> Dr_willis, that may work after converting to .dmg as well
<fullhavoc1> farthest I've gotten is one step past grub, when it kernal panics
<Dr_willis> or do youmean the Live-cd/usb boots.. you install THEN the installed systemis crashing?
<phunyguy_t430s> ir .img - cant remember which it was
<fullhavoc1> haven
<phunyguy_t430s> or*
<fullhavoc1> haven't been able to get to a live environment yet
<Dr_willis> This is an Intel Based Mac? :) or an older ppc mac?
<fullhavoc1> intel based core 2 duo (macbook pro version 5,3 )
<phunyguy_t430s> what version of Ubuntu? 12.10?
<matbee_> guys?
<fullhavoc1> I've tried 12.10, 12.04 and a few other distros
<phunyguy_t430s> matbee_?
<phunyguy_t430s> fullhavoc1, have you been following this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<phunyguy_t430s> hmm... that just mentions LiveCD. Maybe the USB portion is the problem.  Like I said, I was using a CD.
<fullhavoc1> yup, that's the one, though it's worth noting that I can partition everything with disk utility, but I cannot enable bootcamp (since I don't have a CD rom drive it stops me from moving past the creating the partitions, hence why I used disk utility)
<phunyguy_t430s> Ahh! http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<phunyguy_t430s> fullhavoc1, see that link.  That is what I did
<fullhavoc1>  I will give that a whirl
<fullhavoc1> thank you Phuny
<OerHeks> fullhavoc1, might wanna try the ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/release/
<fullhavoc1> I've tried the 12.04 alternate amd64 mac, I haven
<fullhavoc1> I haven't tried the regular desktop version of the mac 12.04 yet
<OerHeks> oke, this is the 12.04.1 version ( updated)
<CoreyBR> i'm here to help, any problem with ubuntu just ask me!
<OerHeks> i do not own a mac, but it is worth a try
<phunyguy_t430s> CoreyBR, the majority of us are here to help.  :)
<lvmer> Anyone got slick HDD price connections/coupons? Going to buy a bunch of 3TB HDDs this week. Best bet atm seems like amazon.com compared to newegg. Any help is welcome. :)
<phunyguy_t430s> !ot | lvmer
<ubottu> lvmer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lvmer> phunyguy_t430s: thanks. Yes I do use this for ubuntu frequently... more specifically #ubuntu-server. I was just asking a seemingly related question.
<phunyguy_t430s> It's offtopic.
<Dr_willis> may be better to ask in #hardware
<lvmer> Hence why I said thanks
<lvmer> dr_willis: 10-4 heading over
<phunyguy_t430s> y/w
<BoozeWooz> it is electric
<robde> hello, I want to access bookmarks on apple icloud from ubuntu
<mega1> is there a way to remote access a ubuntu server
<mickster04> !remote
<Dr_willis> mega1,  ssh would be the normal way to get into a server
<phunyguy_t430s> !ssh | megal
<ubottu> megal: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mickster04> mega1: yeah, ssh, or some kind of desktop viewing too?
<mega1> from outside my home network
<Dr_willis> mega1, again....  ssh would be the normal way to get into a server
<Dr_willis> running a server.. you will want to learn ssh. :)
<phunyguy_t430s> !portforward | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<mega1> yes ssh can but my router wont do portforwarding
<mickster04> mega1: that doesn't sound right? what router are you using?
<Dr_willis> Then i think you should get a new/better router.
<phunyguy_t430s> mega1?  It won't?
<Tim42> I could use some help with an IPv6 configuration. I'm doing it completely manually and I can get an address assigned to the interface, but can't ping anything else on the local link. Ideas?
<bse5150_> hello
<mega1> the one my isp gave me
<Dr_willis> or put the server on the DMZ setting
<mickster04> well call them up and ask them about it
<Dr_willis> My ISP suplies a Cable Modem. not a router.
<OerHeks> robde there is no apple-cloud client AFAIK
<mickster04> mega1: well the modem shouldn't need forwarding, just the router...
<robde> this is what I already found out: the bookmarks seem to be stored on a webdav server http://p01-bookmarks.icloud.com. it is possible to login with an apple id. but the problem is that there seems to be a private webdav extension called "BookmarkDAV". what would be the best way to re-engineer that protocol?
<blackshirt> !info dmz
<ubottu> Package dmz does not exist in quantal
<Dr_willis> DMZ is a feature of a router. that puts the DMZ'ed pc basically directly/totally on the internet. with no protection
<Dr_willis> Not a 'great' way to do it.
<robde> * https://
<OerHeks> robde xmark for firefox does not sync bookmarks https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/xmarks-sync/
<phunyguy_t430s> hmmm being in the military, thats not at all what a DMZ was... lol.  I always saw it as a zone that was neither internal nor external - aka firewalled on both sides.
<mega1> what i was thinking was something like teamviwer
<const_antine> can user temporarily change their uid?
<mehwork> how can i unbine <super> from unity?
<mehwork> i simply cannot take it anymore :D
<Karlo_> const_antine: That's what "su" does
<phunyguy_t430s> const_antine, that may not be a good thing to do, since filesystem permissions are stored as UID.
<const_antine> i tried to edit someone else's file on nfs mount with sudo but it opened the file as read only
<const_antine> i checked exports file on server, it is configured as rw
<const_antine> wtf is going on here :/
<phunyguy_t430s> const_antine, change file ownership to your current UID
<phunyguy_t430s> ahh you said nfs
<phunyguy_t430s> not ntfs, I read ntfs
<hyperzap> HI all
<phunyguy_t430s> is the share mounted to your client rw?
<phunyguy_t430s> hi hyperzap
<const_antine> yes it is rw
<const_antine> printer-pc.pautina:/home/aptyp/Videos on /home/const_antine/Videos type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.1.2)
<hyperzap> Two quick questions:
<W|cKeD> hi
<hyperzap> Is /usr/bin the same for all users?
<phunyguy_t430s> well with nfs, permissions still apply.  what is the permission line on the file? (drwxrwxrwx)
<phunyguy_t430s> hyperzap, define "same for all users"
<effigy-> hey, does anyone have experience getting airDroid to work on an android to transfer files from a computer?
<phunyguy_t430s> !anyone | effigy-
<ubottu> effigy-: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<const_antine> phunyguy_t430s, Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)
<phunyguy_t430s> const_antine, then change ownership on the server to your UID, rather than changing the UID of your user.
<const_antine> wait a sec i think the server file also has the same file permissions
<W|cKeD> i got this confusing problem that i've encounter in my wireless before it was working fine and now it seems there's a problem...coz when i'm connected thru wired network when i want to connect also with my wireless connection my wired network will be dropped and then my wireless will be in before it's working fine even if i'm using wired connection i can connect also with wireless without dropping my wired connection what seems to be the pro
<phunyguy_t430s> or just change permissions on it,, const_antine
<effigy-> what? that's my only question. i'm trying to get airDroid to work and it won't connect, google is no help so far.
<const_antine> aha!
<const_antine> i always trip over file permissions
<vite> what is the comand to "CUT" and PASTE directories?
<hyperzap> phunyguy_t430s: All non root. I just want to know if I put a symlink to a program in /usr/bin as root, wether it will be there for all users
<const_antine> ty
<phunyguy_t430s> hyperzap, yes.
<phunyguy_t430s> vite, via terminal?
<hyperzap> phunyguy_t430s: thanks. Next question:
<vite> yes
<phunyguy_t430s> vite, see the commands cp and mv
<phunyguy_t430s> copy and move respectively.
<phunyguy_t430s> vite, 'man cp' and 'man mv'
<hyperzap> What is the 'normal' way to set programs to run on startup (userlevel 2) for ubuntu?
<phunyguy_t430s> hyperzap, do you mean via GUI shell login?
<phunyguy_t430s> or via service?
<hyperzap> phunyguy_t430s: I want ot write a python script that can set a daeomon to run at startup, in the background
<phunyguy_t430s> hyperzap, right, but do you mean on system startup, or when the user logs in?
<hyperzap> phunyguy_t430s: system startup
<Hwkiller> hyperzap: why not use an initscript?
<Hwkiller> that's exactly what they're for
<hyperzap> Hwkiller: go on ...
<phunyguy_t430s> Hwkiller, have at it, that's where I was going next.
<Hwkiller> go googling...
<Hwkiller> I'm not about to explain how to write an init script here
<hyperzap> Hwkiller: phunyguy_t430s: do I just put the initscript in the /etc/init.d directory and make a symlink from /etc/rc2.d and It will work?
<Hwkiller> i'm actually not 100% sure
<Hwkiller> it's been a long time since I've made one. I've used systemd for so long now
<phunyguy_t430s> maybe upstart would be more appropriate
<OerHeks> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<hyperzap> Hwkiller: phunyguy_t430s: Niether upstart nor systemd are available on my system
<hyperzap> (assuming thats the name of commands)
<phunyguy_t430s> Hwkiller, also, telling someone to google something may be a bit harsh.
<Hwkiller> phunyguy_t430s: it's harsh to tell someone to go google something?
<Hwkiller> seriously?
<phunyguy_t430s> I asked in #ubuntu-ops to be sure.
<phunyguy_t430s> I have done the same thing in the past and go slammed.  Just a friendly reminder.
<phunyguy_t430s> got slammed*
<Hwkiller> he wasn't using the init script method before. I gave him a new clue (init scripts). telling him to google that is harsh? I do not understand this channel.
<Phaba> intuitive / trivial things shouldnt be harsh
<phunyguy_t430s> Feel free to ask the ops yourself.
<phunyguy_t430s> I was just telling you.
<Phaba> things that perhaps require pre-requisite knowledge is i guess
<Hwkiller> sigh
<phunyguy_t430s> if you can assist with the googling, and guide with the pages you found, that would be helpful.  Telling them to Google for themselves is not helpful.
<k1l> hyperzap: so you are not using a ubuntu machine? ubuntu is recently using upstart for starting services
<phunyguy_t430s> hyperzap, upstart is the name of the background service that manages the rest of the startup scripts.
<phunyguy_t430s> it isn't really a command, just a method of having programs start on boot.
<MEer> hello
<phunyguy_t430s> hello MEer
<MEer> who is name?
<MEer> hellp
<MEer> hello
<Kardos> i have 10.04 but i dont recall if it's server or desktop, how to check?
<phunyguy_t430s> 10.04 is supported either way
<phunyguy_t430s> although I am unsure if 10.04 uses upstart.
<Kardos> the wiki is misleading then; it says only server extends beyond next april
<phunyguy_t430s> well it's not next april yet :)
<OerHeks> Kardos, if you have commandline only, it could be server
<OerHeks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<paris> I have installed Google voice and video chat plugin, but still I cannot make any calls at all. I can play music and so on. What I should undertake to fix it?
<hyperzap> Im running 10.10 but there is no upstart, only init
<Kardos> hmmmm
<k1l> Kardos: check if its a server kernel or a regular one?
<W|cKeD> i got this confusing problem that i've encounter in my wireless before it was working fine and now it seems there's a problem...coz when i'm connected thru wired network when i want to connect also with my wireless connection my wired network will be dropped and then my wireless will be in before it's working fine even if i'm using wired connection i can connect also with wireless without dropping my wired connection what seems to be the pro
<W|cKeD> .04 distro
<jrib> hyperzap: can I ask what exactly you want to start at boot?
<Hwkiller> hyperzap: then your job is easier :p... I found upstart to be difficult in the little bit I played with it
<Kardos> so basically theres no difference?
<hyperzap> jrib: I python program I made; my own web thingy
<Kardos> or is it that a subset of the packages get maintained after april?
<hyperzap> Hwkiller: so how do I do it then? :P is it just he whole rc.local thing?
<phunyguy_t430s> Kardos, if you are running ubuntu server, it is supported past april, if it is desktop, support is dropped.
<Hwkiller> rc.local is kinda a dirty way to manage services/autostart
<jrib> Kardos: subset of packages
<Kardos> right, phunyguy_t430s, so how do i determine which one i have?
<phunyguy_t430s> Kardos, are you in front of the machine?
<Hwkiller> if it's a service/daemon, I do recommend using upstart.
<Kardos> jrib, okay, basically server packages then
<Kardos> phunyguy_t430s, no shelled into
<jrib> hyperzap: on 10.10, you do have upstart
<k1l> Kardos: yes, support of desktop packages will be dropped. and like i said. check the kernel
<phunyguy_t430s> check the kernel Kardos
<roasted> Question - I want to rsync from server A to server B as root. Even if I run the command as root, or sudo, I'm still bound to the username authentication via SSH. Example: rsync -az /media/source/ bob@192.168.1.10:/media/destination/. How do I get around the fact it's running as "bob" and get it running as root?
<Kardos> 2.6.32-43-generic
<k1l> Kardos: desktop
<Flannel> phunyguy_t430s: No.  April 2013 for desktop, 2015 for server.
<jrib> Kardos: sure.  Check out the "ubuntu-support-status" command.
<Kardos> hah threw and excpeiot
<Kardos> *exception
<Kardos> well okay, so i have until april to get 12.04 on there
<Kardos> then i'm good, the machile should be EOL by 2017
<phunyguy_t430s> oooh good call jrib, didnt know about that command
<jrib> roasted: run it as root?
<phunyguy_t430s> bbiab. life calls
<hyperzap> jrib: I dont. Does it help to know its a server?
<jrib> hyperzap: unless you've done something very strange, you do.  What makes you say you don't have upstart?
<shPikachu> hi ppl
<roasted> jrib: I am.
<Morudo> hi!
<jrib> roasted: you said you ran it as bob
<somethingPr0fane> howdy
<roasted> jrib: well, bob was the authenticating party. What else would it be? sudo@192.168.1.150?
<shPikachu> how can i set resolution of bootsplash in ubuntu?
<shPikachu> for some reason its different from my desktops resolution
<jrib> roasted: root... or give bob the permissions you need
<MartinS> I am here now
<roasted> jrib: I don't understand just "run it as root." As far as I know, I am running it as root. I'm at a root prompt (sudo su) and I run rsync -az /media/source/ bob@192.168.1.10:/media/destination/ How else do I run it as root?
<jrib> roasted: so what's your question?
<roasted> jrib: I just asked my question.
<jrib> roasted: repeat it for me please
<roasted> jrib: I don't understand just "run it as root." As far as I know, I am running it as root. I'm at a root prompt (sudo su) and I run rsync -az /media/source/ bob@192.168.1.10:/media/destination/ How else do I run it as root?
<jrib> roasted: you have a server and a client.  You are executing the command as root on the client.  Not on the server.
<roasted> jrib: I'm trying to back up one server to another. No user has access to everybody's things in their home directories. Some hidden files for certain programs are permission'd as 600, so of course no group assignments will matter.
<jrib> roasted: one way is to replace "bob" with "root"
<roasted> jrib: I did.
<jrib> roasted: not according to the command you just pasted
<roasted> jrib: it just asks for a password, continuously. But I have no idea what the "root" password is since there is no "root" on Ubuntu. I tried my user (jason) in this case who has sudo rights, but it didn't work.
<roasted> jrib: that command was the initial example I'm working with. root@192.168.1.10 doesn't work.
<psusi> shPikachu, you can try editing /etc/default/grub to specify the gfxmode... it's normally chosen by the bios which is supposed to auto detect the correct resolution
<jrib> roasted: that's right.  You won't be able to authenticate as root by default.
<Hwkiller> i'm curious, why are you copying as root anyway?
<roasted> jrib: I need a passwordless way to run an rsync command over SSH from one system to another. That's the bottom line.
<jrib> roasted: setup an ssh key for root
<roasted> jrib: how? root doesn't exist.
<jrib> roasted: of course root exists.  How do you setup an ssh key for your user?
<shPikachu> psusi : also, i accidentally disabled stretching
<Hwkiller> the root user exists. root login does not.
<roasted> jrib: easy. my user exists. ssh-keygen, ssh-copy-id jason@192.168.1.10, ssh jason@192.168.1.10 and BAM no password I'm SSH'd in.
<psusi> roasted, what is it that you are trying to do?
<shPikachu> psusi : how can i enable stetching again?
<roasted> psusi: rsync as root over ssh from one system to another with no password in between.
<psusi> roasted, root always exists... it just has no password by default
<jrib> roasted: that command adds a key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys .  You can add a key to /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<hyperzap> Can someone who is running on Ubuntu 10.10 (or something with upstart) quickly check if the file /etc/rc.local exists?
<roasted> jrib: but if that's the case, I just can't use ssh-copy-id in the process to copy the key, right?
<jrib> roasted: when I do this I tend, to make sure that the only thing root can do is execute the specific backup command (with my ssh configuration)
<psusi> roasted, copy your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys to /root/.ssh/
<jrib> roasted: right, you can't just use ssh-copy-id because you can't entere a password :)
<roasted> jrib: and nowwwwwwww it makes sense
<shPikachu> psusi : there is no grub file
<jrib> hyperzap: it does.  The suggested way though for you to manage init scripts is to use upstart
<psusi> shPikachu, look again?
<dload> What is the 8.x -> 9.x postgres upgrade process?
<coba_tigabelas> hai
<coba_tigabelas> gils
<jrib> dload: 9.04 and 9.10 are both End of Life and no longer supported
<dload> jrib: postgres
<roasted> psusi: I'm trying to place what you just said. Am I to do that on the secondary (destination) box, or the same?
<shPikachu> psusi : yup. im not even sure if it uses grub. this is an embedded board, a PandaBoard
<jrib> dload: what ubuntu version are you using?
<shPikachu> psusi : it uses u-boot i think
<dload> jrib: 12.10 but I never did the manual update steps for postgres that were described a few versions ago
<psusi> roasted, on the destination box... the user's .ssh/authorized_keys file lists the ssh keys that are allowed to ssh in as them without a password
<psusi> shPikachu, ohh... I dunno then
<dload> jrib: (In order to be able to remove 8.x)
<jrib> dload: ah.  I don't know.  Someone else may be able to help.  Check /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql* to see if there's relevant info (especially a README.Debian)
<roasted> psusi: I apologize, I'm still trying to place everything. On the source box, I am to run ssh-keygen, which puts an ssh folder in /root since root doesn't have a home dir. Then take that, and move it to where exactly on the destination box? same place? /root/.ssh?
<jrib> roasted: /root is root's home directory
<roasted> ah
<coba_tigabelas> ...
<roasted> so if I take the .ssh folder, as is, to destination (so it mirrors what's on source) it should work?
<psusi> roasted, assuming you already generated an ssh key and uploaded it to the server, you just need to copy your .ssh/authorized_keys file to /root/.ssh/
<roasted> It's amazing how much more confusing this is once you take ssh-copy-id out of the mix.
<psusi> yes, /root is root's home directory, so if you have set up your key to ssh in iwthout a password, you can just copy that file to root's home dir
<dload> roasted: you need to keep your private key secret
<psusi> what's confusing about it?  when you connect to the server you tell it who you are and use your key to authenticate.. server checks ~/.ssh/authorized_keys for the keys allowed to authenticate
<roasted> psusi: I'm balancing two servers. One gets one key, the other gets another. Sounds simple until I try to actually figure out what goes where.
<jrib> hyperzap: by the way, 10.10 is EOL and no longer supported; you should upgrade if that is what you are running
<dload> public key of client goes into authorized_keys of server
<roasted> and if authorized_keys doesn't exist? Am I to just create it?
<alusion> What else is there other than disk2VHD? I am using disk2VHD with an image from my debian and windows partitions and none of them want to boot
<alusion> it's giving me strange VHD's.
<orlok> yes, just create it
<orlok> roasted: root exists on ubuntu, and you can change your uid to root, you just cannot log in directly as root as default
<orlok> Also, note the american spelling of authorised
<roasted> orlok: I've never seen it spelled with an S....
<orlok> roasted: Are you american?
<roasted> orlok: yes
<orlok> roasted: Exactly.. thats the american spelling. Everybody else uses 's'
<roasted> orlok: Oh. I thought you were implying that the 's' method was American.
<roasted> ;)
<orlok> :)
<roasted> so, let me just recap. What I am copying to the server's authorized_keys file is.............. id_rsa.pub?
<psusi> roasted, you generate a key pair... one you keep private, and the other is public... server needs to know your public key, then you can use your private key to send it a signed message to the effect of "please log me on" and it knows it comes from you ( or someone who has your private key )
<orlok> roasted: yes
<roasted> orlok: what about known_hosts? Is that different from authorized_keys?
<orlok> yup
<orlok> thats a list of the hosts you have connect to as a client
<roasted> ah, that's when you get the yes/no thing.
<orlok> yes, so you can detect somebody pretending to be the host you want to connect to
<psusi> yea, known_hosts keeps track of the server's key for servers you have used before just in case someone tries to pull a fast one and impersonate the server
<roasted> orlok: now in the case of the destination server, I don't even have a .ssh folder in /root. I assume I have to create that as well?
<orlok> yup
<thejollygrimreap> How reliable is copying the .thunderbird directory in a fresh install or Ubuntu
<psusi> thejollygrimreap, never had a problem
<Cottus> thejollygrimreap: you have to make sure the directory has the same uid, for example in a new install the first user created gets uid=1000
<keber> if you want to be billionaire, you must go over to 3 seas, and after that first sea.
<thejollygrimreap> Ok , what about things like server names and passwords?
<psusi> thejollygrimreap, it's all in there
<thejollygrimreap> Ok, thanks,
<keber> if you want to be pope you must go over 4 seas and after that firstone. and over new 3 seas and after that firstone.
<Karlo_> There's a remote system that I regularly connect to from my primary machine, via ssh.  My primary machine crashed this morning and won't boot.  I have a second machine on the same LAN, but haven't set up ssh credentials.  I think I need to copy info from primary:~/.ssh/ to secondary:~/.ssh/ to get this working -- is that correct/appropriate?
<bazhang> keber, wrong channel
<jeeves_moss> my dovecot server tanked, and I need to get the e-mails from the e-mail files so I can import them into the accounts I recreated in Exchange.  How do I do that?
<psusi> Karlo_, yes
<IdleOne> Karlo_: correct, ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<orlok> jeeves_moss: "tanked".. what storage was dovecot using? maildir?
<psusi> jeeves_moss, depends on how you configured dovecot to store your mail
<IdleOne> Karlo_: no, the remote server already has that so you need the private key on your local machine
<Karlo_> Note that primary / secondary are *my* machines, not the remote.
<Karlo_> So, copy the private and public key files from primary to secondary?
<jeeves_moss> orlok, by "tanked", I mean it upgraded to Dovecot2 and totalled all of my vhost configs.  I didn't want to put the energy to rebuild it, and it was the "final nail" for Linux in this enviroment
<IdleOne> Karlo_: yes, both to be safe, but you need the private key so you can auth to the remote machine
<jeeves_moss> orlok, and I copied all of the e-mail files from the maildir into a TAR archive
<roasted> orlok: jrib: psusi: works beautifully. Thanks for your patience fellas.
<leo2007> folks, I am running 12.04 LTS. I got a question about how ubuntu keep things secure. for example, it has one pkg called 'supervisor' with a version released two years ago. there have been updates upstream. Does ubuntu merge fixes from upstream?
<hilo> When using remote gui via "ssh -X user@host <application>" is it possible to hear the audio on the remote end?
<roasted> although, one last question to make sure my perms are set right. Is authorized_keys supposed to be 600?
<jrib> !sru | leo2007
<ubottu> leo2007: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jrib> roasted: 600 is fine
<orlok> jeeves_moss: Oh, so you have all of the email messages in their individual Maildir format files? You now have an exchange problem then :)
<k1l> leo2007: short: yes, there are security-patches
<leo2007> k1l: thanks. that doc is too long for me to read now.
<orlok> jeeves_moss: what _i_ would do, (aside from not use exchange), is get dovecot running, and copy the files to your exchange server via imap
<jeeves_moss> orlok, lol, yep.  I traded a Dovecot problem for a Exchange disastor.  So, now I need to get the e-mail out of the files from Dovecot, and import them into my exchange farm <shudders to say those words>
<leo2007> but pkg supervisor is still at version 3.0a8 (released at 2010-01-20)
<orlok> jeeves_moss: Ok, you have all of your Maildir's in a tarball - the problem is now unrelated to dovecot or any other mail server
<leo2007> released on*
<Karlo_> Back to my original question.  New 12.04.1 system, and I find that Ctrl-D is intercepted at the window manager level to mean iconify/deiconify; this is annoying for both Emacs and terminal windows.  How do I unbind this?
<cryptodira> can anyone point me to the solution for making the backlight for the KEYBOARD remain working beyond POST ????  toshiba satellite /amd chips/ ubuntu 12.04
<orlok> jeeves_moss: You now have an exchange problem. Maildir is a standard storage method for many mail servers. Its easy to access and manipulate the data with the tools of your choice
<orlok> jeeves_moss: You want to import data into exchange, this is the wrong channel to ask in :)
<jeeves_moss> orlok, ok, so what program would you recomend to utilize on a worksataion to be able to import the files, then IMAP them into the exchange server?
<IdleOne> Karlo_: #emacs can help with that question
<k1l> leo2007: you have to read the full link if you want the full information. compare the changelog and package version at packages.ubuntu.com
<orlok> jeeves_moss: I wouldent, i would just use an email client to copy them across. I would not deal with two seperate problems at the same time
<Karlo_> IdleOne: It's not an Emacs problem; it's at a higher level.
<leo2007> I see. OK, I'll just trust ubuntu for now.
<orlok> jeeves_moss: You want to import maildir files into exchange. Have you asked google?
<IdleOne> Karlo_: hmm, good point.
<jrib> Karlo_: presumably, this happens for all windows, not just in a terminal?
<jeeves_moss> orlok, lol, yes, and I am now more confused than I was when I started
<Karlo_> jrib: Yes
<psusi> jeeves_moss, assuming your mail is in a Mailbox file, you can use thunderbird to read it and copy it via IMAP to the exchange server... not sure if exchange has a direct Mailbox import tool or not
<orlok> jeeves_moss: Also - Heres a hint.. No matter what your operating system, or software, application, etc - If you fail to back up your configs before performing a change you dont understand.. If it fails, its not the softwares fault!
<jeeves_moss> psusi, it isn't though.  It's the raw maildir folder
<jrib> Karlo_: with unity?
<jeeves_moss> orlok, lol, yes, I know.  I've been kicking myself for a while now.
<psusi> jeeves_moss, hrm... there is a tool to convert from Maildir to mbox... don't recall the name now thoguh
<orlok> jeeves_moss: How many users?
<jeeves_moss> orlok, 1 major one.  the others have found out that their stuff is lost and have finally accepted it
<IdleOne> Karlo_: You need compiz config settings manager, and go to the Ubuntu Unity plugin section, and tell it to disable the C-d binding.
<IdleOne> Karlo_: that is if you are using Unity of course
<jeeves_moss> orlok, there is ~3gb of data there.
<orlok> Getting dovecot working should only take a few minutes
<Karlo_> jrib & IdleOne: I believe it's unity, yes.  (How can I check?)
<IdleOne> Karlo_: you got a launcher on the left with the ubuntu logo at the top?
<jeeves_moss> orlok, I don't feel like kicking it
<Karlo_> IdleOne: Top left, (Logo) Applications Places
<IdleOne> Karlo_: I believe that is gnome-shell, can you take a screenshot and pastebin ?
<jeeves_moss> orlok, I think I may have found something.  one sec
<IdleOne> Karlo_: either way, the settings would be in compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dr_willis> Gnome-shell dosent use CCSM/Compiz i thought
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: it doesn't?
<amigamia> gnome not use compiz?
<amigamia> oh dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I thought Unity was a Compiz Plugin, but Gnome-shell uses somthing else.
<amigamia> your worng
<amigamia> wrong even
<k1l> they use mutter for gnom-shell
<amigamia> yes ofcourse
<Dr_willis> Mutter - thats it.. ;) i never can rember its name
<IdleOne> k1l: even when you install gnome-shell in ubuntu?
<amigamia>  Just sing Hello Fadder...Hello Mutter...This is Baby Dr Butter :D
<Dr_willis> amigamia,  ;) i was just thinking that also...
<k1l> IdleOne: i think. im not sure on this
<amigamia> haha
<Dr_willis> ps ax | grep mutter    and see..
<Karlo_> IdleOne: screen snapshot at http://imagebin.org/238720
<IdleOne> I'm not sure which DE that is, might be gnome-panel
<Karlo_> (Huh, the snapshot included the mouse cursor -- I didn't expect that)
<kevinch> hi, I'm looking for something to stream and encode on the fly mkv video to my iOS devices.  any suggestions?  I'm running 12.04 server
<Karlo_> Anyway, I haven't done much in the way of customizing yet, so I would assume that the top and bottom panels are whatever is default...  Unless the person who set up the machine for me in the first place had to make some decisions.
<red5> kevinch: have you tried VLC?
<kevinch> vlc ios app?
<kevinch> hmm intersting
<kvothetech> kevinch: just run an apache server and find an app that'll let you http stream
<red5> Not sure...was looking at doing the same thing to an Android pad.  Seemed like VLC pretty much did everything like that
<kvothetech> there's a few in android
<kevinch> what does vlc stream from?
<kevinch> like what would i run on my server?
<kevinch> can it just play videos in an nfs share?
<W|cKeD> i got this confusing problem that i've encounter in my wireless before it was working fine and now it seems there's a problem...coz when i'm connected thru wired network when i want to connect also with my wireless connection my wired network will be dropped and then my wireless will be in before it's working fine even if i'm using wired connection i can connect also with wireless without dropping my wired connection what seems to be the pro
<W|cKeD> .04 distro
<red5> Actually...if your wanting to stream on a local network...have you considered DLNA?
<hyperzap> Is cron a part of Ubuntu by default? What about debian?
<kevinch> nope not really
<Dr_willis> theres numerous upnp servers for linux that can stream to mobile devices. :) or other devices
<kevinch> red5
<unknown__> ?
<kevinch> okay
<unknown__> hello :D
<kevinch> DLNA=unpnp?
<Karlo_> IdleOne: How do I get to compizconfig-settings-manager ?  There doesn't seem to be a command of that name in the usual bin or sbin dirs, and it's not obvious which icon I would need to click on.
<kevinch> *upnp
<red5> You can pretty much find DLNA server software for everything, and I can't imagine there aren't a few iOS clients
<red5> yeah, DLNA, PnP
<IdleOne> Karlo_: you need to install it, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<k1l> hyperzap: yes for ubuntu
<kevinch> ok
<red5> Repositories have an app minidlna for linux
<IdleOne> Karlo_: it will add a new item in your menus somewhere. I'm not using gnome here so i can't check
<kevinch> will a upnp server encode on the fly to a format iOS likes?
<Dr_willis> kevinch,  should be able to.
<Dr_willis> Most can encode to numerous formats
<kevinch> okay excellent, now to find a upnp streamer
<Dr_willis> Theres several in the repos.. depending on your needs. some others not in the repos.
<Dr_willis> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu9 (quantal), package size 51 kB, installed size 182 kB
<Dr_willis> !info minidlna
<ubottu> minidlna (source: minidlna): lightweight DLNA/UPnP-AV server targeted at embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 142 kB, installed size 362 kB
<red5> There you go
<Dr_willis> those are both rather basic.. and work well.  meditomb is much fancier.. then theres the PLEX server. but thats not in the repos
<Dr_willis> Theres most likely many others. ;0
<kevinch> yeah I've heard media tomb before
<kevinch> I think I'll give that a shot
<red5> Most off the shelf NAS drives have DLNA built in now
<Dr_willis> if you just have a dozen of so videos in a directory. ushare or minidlna are easy
<kevinch> I've got 300 or so
<kevinch> two directories,
<dload> Dr_willis: What is PLEX? I keep hearing about it
<Dr_willis> if you want them all fancy sorted., then plex may do it. but id start small and workup
<Karlo_> If I echo a Ctrl-G from a terminal, I get a "thunk" sound; If I ring the bell from Emacs, I get no sound at all.  What are these two clients doing differently, and to what extent can either/both be reconfigured?
<Dr_willis> Plex is like XBMC taken a new direction I gues you can say. theres the Plex Server, then a Plex media player. (not sure if the player is on linux or is windows only)
<Dr_willis> The Speaker Beep i belive is disabled by default. every so often someone asks about the old skool 'pscpkr' beepng. ;)
<Dr_willis> the terminal app is most likely triggering the system bell. not doing the old skool speaker beep.
<Dr_willis> My PC dont beep at all. :) its speakerless.. even grub cant make it beep.
<Dr_willis> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (quantal), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<dload> Dr_willis: Is it better than XBMC? How is it different?
<Dr_willis> dload,  its basically XBMC taken a differnt direction. it has a stand alone server part and a media player part.
<Dr_willis> dload,  it also has streaming over  the internet to your mobile device  :)
<dload> Dr_willis: It's based on XBMC source code?
<Dr_willis> dload,  yes i belive so
<Dr_willis> boxee is also based on xbmc. but im not sure if boxee for the pc/lnux/windows is still being devloped
<red5> Plex looks pretty slick
<Dr_willis> openelec is yet another take on xbmc. it has its own live-mini-disrto. :)
<jeeves_moss> I'm back everyone!
<red5> You may still want to normalize your collection with something like Arista
<red5> meaning...I've yet to find any server\client streaming combo that will deal with all video\audio formats without issue
<Dr_willis> My Boxee comes darn close.
<W|cKeD> anyone? been askin this again and again pls help huhuhu
<W|cKeD> i got this confusing problem that i've encounter in my wireless before it was working fine and now it seems there's a problem...coz when i'm connected thru wired network when i want to connect also with my wireless connection my wired network will be dropped and then my wireless will be in before it's working fine even if i'm using wired connection i can connect also with wireless without dropping my wired connection what seems to be the pro
<W|cKeD> .04 distro
<Karlo_> Dr_willis: So if I want Emacs to have access to whatever beep it's trying to use, is there some package I should install?
<FloodBot1> W|cKeD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> I mean my BoxeeBox plays most eveyrthing ive ver fouind for it
<Dr_willis> Kardos,  no idea. every so often someone asks how to enable the PC Speaker beep. Id say check askubuntu.com  i think the module is blacklisted. and at one time a X bug prevented it working anyway.
<Dr_willis> Kardos,  does it beep at the console?
<Dr_willis> or  there may be a emacs way to use the system bell instead of the speaker beep
<red5> Doesn't suprise me the Boxee would be that good.  Pretty much a full blown PC, right?
<red5> Mostly embedded set top boxes I don't see work as well as I would like.
<Karlo_> Dr_willis: If I bring up a terminal application and run a program that emits a Ctrl-G (e.g., echo -e '\a'), I get a "thunk" sound.  If you can tell me how to get to the main console without dismissing X, I can try there too...
 * Kardos >:E
<Karlo_> Kardos: You weren't being summoned -- Dr_willis did premature tab completion.  :-)
<Dr_willis> Kardos,  what terminal program.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: you're helping Karlo_ with a L
<Dr_willis> I got my nick list very narrow for my phone.
<Karlo_> Dr_willis: gnome-terminal
<IdleOne> stop pinging the other karTAB :)
<Dr_willis> try xterm and see if it does it
<LogicandReason> Hi,
<LogicandReason> And suddenly commas
<phunyguy_t430s> W|cKeD, maybe your question is too confusing
<Karlo_> Dr_willis: Same "thunk" sound in xterm
<bananaboydean> Tried to make wmfs my ddefault windows manager and now i am unable to login through any of the windows managers they make the log in noise and go straight back to the login page any ideas?
<LogicandReason> I'm trying to install OpenOffice, but I can't get it working because it's in .gz. What do I need to do?
<ShareTextingCEO> http://www.ShareTexting.com Launching March 3rd 2013! OVER 700,000+ Users already signed up! Go sign up now. FREE for life!
<Dr_willis> thats the system bell. instead of the pc spkr. I belive the general trend has been to remap the spkr beep to more universial system sound.
<OerHeks> ShareTextingCEO, i won't join, because you spam.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if a service is not launcheing untill 2013. how can it have any users.....
<W|cKeD> phunyguy_t430s, i can't connect my wireless along with my wired connection together if i want to connect my wireless my wired connection will be drop out then that's the time my wireless will be connected i dunno what seems to be the problem it's working before just yesterday it came to this situation
<bananaboydean> Dr_willis: were you responding to me?
<Karlo_> Probably means they bought someone's mailing list of 700k users, and auto-subscribed them.
<Dr_willis> !info wmfs
<ubottu> Package wmfs does not exist in quantal
<bananaboydean> in reality i need to reset my window manager startup options and delete my ~.xinit and ~.xsessions files
<bananaboydean> but i cant because i cant login
<LogicandReason> Does anyone know how to install OpenOffice as a .gz?
<bananaboydean> did you unzip it?
<Karlo_> W|cKeD: Your question is hard to parse.  For a start, consider ending each sentence with a period.  At the very least, this will make more people willing to read it.
<kevinch> Dr_willis: I got media tomb working
<LogicandReason> Did I unzip it? Yes.
<\\Mr_C\\> if i git the latest stable of the linux kernel, what do i need to do to just compile it and get the image file without actually installing it?
<kevinch> very easy, thanks a lot!!
<\\Mr_C\\> just a generic image
<\\Mr_C\\> with all defaults
<bananaboydean> and did you make it?
<W|cKeD> my wireless will not working along with wired connection.
<phunyguy_t430s> W|cKeD, I agree with Karlo_, lack of punctuation is very tough.
<W|cKeD> before it was working fine both together
<bananaboydean> LogicandReason: did you run the make command?
<phunyguy_t430s> however I think I understand.
<phunyguy_t430s> you want them both connected at the same time.
<phunyguy_t430s> and that feature doesnt work?
<LogicandReason> @bananabotdean What do you mean?
<LogicandReason> Spelling would be nice...
<W|cKeD> wired and wireless working fine. just yesterday i have to connect my wireless but it seems my wired connection will be drop. that goes in for my wireless to be connected.
<bananaboydean> LogicandReason: when you unzipped the tar.gz file what was the file outputs
<LogicandReason> @bananaboydean What do you mean?
<phunyguy_t430s> W|cKeD, what is your native language? Your English is spotty...
<W|cKeD> do i have to be a white american to be heard in this channel?
<phunyguy_t430s> W|cKeD, relax, there are native channels for different languages, that is all.
<Karlo_> No, but you do have to be able to communicate in English.
<phunyguy_t430s> it makes it easier.
<Dr_willis> Little Green men from mars are fun.
<W|cKeD> ok...so been here before seems my problems are solved without any rejections due to my english grammar or somethin
<W|cKeD> sorry
<SaidKLE> W|cKeD: believe it or not, most of us have worse grammar
<phunyguy_t430s> W|cKeD, just tell us what your native language is, please.
<aarossig> Hi all, I am looking for advice on how to add fonts to the X11 font system.
<aarossig> I wish to have the ubuntu font family displayed as part of the output of xlsfonts
<W|cKeD> i can't and i will have to stay here coz i've installed my distro from scratch from this channel and i'll stick to it :)
<aarossig> I am having some difficulty with this... I have been researching for nearly an hour now with no success. Does anyone have experience with this sort of thing?
<tenX> W|cKeD: your english seems to be way more than acceptable
<Dr_willis> aarossig,  you can copy .ttf fonts to the users .fonts directlry and they should be used
<bulletrulz>  is it possible to install the old unity in ubuntu
<bulletrulz> the orignal
<Karlo_> If your native language is English, but you're just having trouble expressing yourself, that's something we might be able to work through in this channel.  If you're a native speaker of French, then we can direct you to a channel where things might go more smoothly.
<Prabh> Hi all, I am having trouble with my new Ubuntu install: 1) The fan starts running as soon as ubuntu is on; overheats and shuts off every time; 2) When I plug in the headphones, there is no sound.
<phunyguy_t430s> fair enough, W|cked.
<Dr_willis> bulletrulz,  doubtfull. theres been to many changes.
<bulletrulz> Dr_willis, but it was a good gnome 2 ui im using dockbarx and xfce to get a replica but would like to know if it is possible?
<phunyguy_t430s> bulletrulz, the issue would probably lie with the differences between GTK2 and GTK3
<bulletrulz> So No Unity orignal?
<phunyguy_t430s> not in 12.10.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> hello all
<aarossig> Dr_willis: No immediate luck. Is restarting X necessary (logout/in)?
<bulletrulz> well ok can i install a global menu in xubuntu 12.10?
<Karlo_> Oh ho.  I just realized that Ctrl-D is not something that affects the *current* window, after all -- it's a shortcut for the "hide ALL windows and show the desktop" thingy in the left corner of the bottom panel.
<phunyguy_t430s> bulletrulz, you asked this before, and you can.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> how to set path for shell, 'm using dropbear
<phunyguy_t430s> however it is 3rd party, so I am not sure how much support you will get.
<Dr_willis> aarossig,  never really noticed. I just copy stuff to my .fonts directory and use the apps.
<bulletrulz> phunyguy_t430s, i have? can u tell me how to do it?
<phunyguy_t430s> there is a third party PPA if you can find it.  I don't remember where I found it.
<aarossig> Dr_willis: ah, I see.. my problem goes beyond your "normal" modern apps that use the Xorg properly
<bananaboydean> anyone have any luck running wmfs
<bananaboydean> ?
<phunyguy_t430s> I tried to do the same thing a while back and gave up.
<phunyguy_t430s> !anyone | bananaboydean
<ubottu> bananaboydean: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_willis> bananaboydean,  i dont think 'anyone' knows what wmfs is.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> how to set path  bash_profile ?
<Dr_willis> Mukhthar_Ahmed,  theres a export PATH= line in the file you an alter. or add one to the end.
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience | Mukhthar_Ahmed
<ubottu> Mukhthar_Ahmed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> actually its in .profile these days i think. not .bash_profile
<red5> not .bashrc?
<Dr_willis> grep PATH .*    and see where its set
<Dr_willis> .bsah_profile is read by login shells..   .bashrc is read by every bash shell i belive.
<Dr_willis> .profile is used if .bash_profile does not exist.
<Dr_willis> by default theres a .profile and a .bashrc (i think)
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> I will try to be patience, mean while  checking the .profile
<Dr_willis> explore them all. ;) put some 'echo this is .bashrc' at the start of .bashrc and so forth to see wht ones get ran when.
<jrib> Karlo_: from google results, the default shortcut for show desktop seems to be ctrl-super-d
<bulletrulz> another qestion does mate support gnome 2?
<bulletrulz> plugins?
<Dr_willis> bulletrulz,  you would have to ask in the #mate channel since its not part of Ubuntu
<bananaboydean> Dr_willis: I figured this wouldn't be the best place to ask because wmfs is a program not included with ubuntu just no one on the wmfs forums seem to be online
<phunyguy_t430s> bananaboydean, doesn't sound like a popular program....
<J37> well, this is odd
<tripelb> is there an ubotto test channel?
<W|cKeD> my wired connection kept dropping, it started yesterday. before it was working smooth, like when my wired connection dropped i still got my wireless on, but now i can't do both at the same time, like i'll be using wired while my wireless is on and connected. for now if my wired connection will be dropped i need to click my wireless connection to connect or my wired to be back on track. any help to resolve this problem?
<bananaboydean> phunyguy_t430s: its not i just really want it to work becasue of its beauty
<Karlo_> jrib: Interesting.  I've remapped my keyboard so that I don't have a Super key.  I wonder if the tool assumes that, because of that, it needs to use the nearest equivalent.
<phunyguy_t430s> tripelb, /msg ubottu
<J37> apparently Ubuntu Software Center doesn't like me
<phunyguy_t430s> type your commands there to test.
<jrib> Karlo_: see if "xev" sheds some light
<J37> USC goes full derp on me in that it says it doesn't install crap when it actually does
<Karlo_> jrib: I already tried that.  It didn't.  :-)
<jrib> Karlo_: hit ctrl-(some key that doesn't seem to do anything) and see if it's just ctrl getting generated or if super is in there
<Karlo_> jrib: Justr Ctrl.
<bananaboydean> How do I reset my windows managers?
<jrib> Karlo_: how did you remap super?
<J37> do i actually have a problem here, or is my machine just being a solid piece of derp?
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, that is strange, so you say it goes through the motions of installing, or no?
<red5> Software Center is derpy sometimes that way
<schnoodles> Hey I just bought a new laptop and am going to partition it to install a few OS's I was wondering what a good size for ubuntu is these days ?
<schnoodles> hdd size*
<Dr_willis> bananaboydean,  depends on what you mean by reset. the default one is set by the .dmrc file
<Karlo_> jrib: I used xmodmap to make the Alt key generate Meta, the CapsLock key generate Alt, and the window keys (which evidently are normally Super) generate Hyper.  I didn't bother to make a Super binding, as when I originally set this up, I assumed the hierarchy was Meta - Alt - Hyper - Super, and nothing would be going that far.
<J37> phuny: it "didn't" install XChat, despite the fact i'm using it right now.
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, well just sounds like an ignorable issue.
<J37> ...if that makes any damned bit of sense
<J37> its just annoying.
<J37> some things dont actually install
<jrib> Karlo_: k.  My next guess is that since you didn't have a super key, the binding got changed.  Did we determine if you are actually using unity yet though?
<J37> then again, when i was running Windows 7, that was derpy as well...
<J37> ...and my Mac literally burst into flames O.o
<Karlo_> jrib: I haven't determined that.  http://imagebin.org/238720 might be info that would tell you.
<phunyguy_t430s> J37 you could have some "derpy" hardware
<jrib> Karlo_: hmm, that's not unity
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> need to add PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games" could not figure out. hints please
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> oops
<jrib> Karlo_: actually, what's the output of « lsb_release -c »?
<OerHeks> J37, what is your actual ubuntu problem, all in one line please
<Karlo_> jrib: >> Codename: precise
<phunyguy_t430s> OerHeks, he said it earlier, his software center doesn't work correctly.
<J37> uhh... USC is being picky about what it installs and what it doesn't, and likes to tell me that it doesn't install anything when half the time, it does.
<jrib> Karlo_: could be xfce maybe... Check what's running with « ps -ef »
<Karlo_> jrib: No xfce in there
<J37> then again, i'm running Ubuntu on a Toshiba that was recalled naught but 2 weeks after it came out
<jrib> Karlo_: what is in there?
<OerHeks> phunyguy_t430s, he is talking about crap, and "some things dont actually install" which is so vage
<phunyguy_t430s> OerHeks, I disagree.
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, can you run software center from the terminal to hopefully get some output during an install of something?
<bananaboydean> Dr_willis:  i have seemed to damage them when messing around with windows managers and i really need to just remove my .xint and .xsessions folder
<bananaboydean> file*
<Karlo_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ST7TjpWk
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, the command is "software-center"
<J37> uhh...
<jrib> Karlo_: metacity :x
<J37> ...terminal... i'm new to Linux, bro...
<J37> hang on...
<jrib> Karlo_: so maybe gnome-fallback
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, click the launcher up on the top left, and type terminal in the text box
<J37> k
<phunyguy_t430s> should come up with a window that you can type commands in
<J37> got it, phuny
<Karlo_> (Insert random gripe about the "good old days" when I could do a ps and know what every single one of the processes was there for.)
<erncic_> bananaboydean: is the system local where you can boot a live cd, mount the partition and delete or rename the files?
<psycl0> excuse me please, hi i have an issue, whent ubuntu 11 try to boot, the screen is totally black, i don know what i do, please i need some help thanks!
<phunyguy_t430s> were you able to launch software center by typing "software-center" without the quotes in there?
<bananaboydean> yes, i just didnt want to i suppose i shall
<phunyguy_t430s> and hitting enter
<J37> just opened the usc window
<phunyguy_t430s> from the terminal, J37?
<Karlo_> Aha, Ctrl-Super-D is listed in shortcuts after all -- I failed to notice that I could scroll down in that list.
<J37> took a bit of time
<J37> yup
<J37> my RAM is almost non existant
<phunyguy_t430s> did any errors pop up in the terminal so far? or just random stuff?
<J37> uhh... one sec.
<psycl0> phunyguy_t430s are you talking to me?
<J37> psycl0, he's talking to me.
<J37> anyway, it gave me a WARNING message on one line
<phunyguy_t430s> should just be some "INFO" stuff there.  Next step is to try to install something, and see if anything pops up.
<elena-IK> is there a way to keep two directories automatically synchronized with each other? so that if I change a file in directory A the file also gets changed in directory B.
<jrib> elena-IK: any reason you don't just use a symlink?
<psycl0> thnks J37
<J37> no prob, psycl0
<phunyguy_t430s> warnings are OK as well J37
<Karlo_> elena-IK: Make one directory be a symbolic link to the other, and then there's nothing to synchronize; they *are* the same directory.
<elena-IK> jrib, Karlo_: I'm thinking of two different machines, one local copy, one on sshfs
<J37> it said something like "could not get usefullness from server"
<Karlo_> elena-IK: If the remote directory will always exist, a symbolic link could still be the way to go.
<phunyguy_t430s> can you paste the relevant output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and send on the link to us?
<phunyguy_t430s> J37^^
<psycl0> hi, my name is fernando, im from argentina
<psycl0> my english is very bad
<Karlo_> elena-IK: But if you want to make sure that you really do have two copies, and just force them to periodically synchronize, then maybe rsync
<psycl0> please excuse me
<psycl0> i need some help, y cant try to boot my ubuntu :(
<phunyguy_t430s> psycl0, what is your native launguage?
<phunyguy_t430s> -u
<psycl0> español
<mickster04> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jrib> Karlo_: I'm off, but I would try in order: disabling the shortcut in system settings → keyboard shortucts, disabling it in dconf-editor, disabling it in gconf-editor, resetting your layout (possibly just create a new user) and seeing if anything changes
<Karlo_> jrib: OK, the Ctrl-D problem is fixed.  I rebound it to something out of the way.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> added path successfully, for reference to others edited .profile  and added the line PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<jrib> Karlo_: ok :)
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> export PATH. logged out and logged in. in terminal echo $PATH to view the changes
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> thank you all.
<Karlo_> jrib: Interestingly enough, the "keyboard shortcuts" interface does *not* respect my xmodmap rebindings; it thinks that the Windows key is still "Super", etc.
<jrib> Karlo_: that's not very nice of it
<Karlo_> I suppose I could report it as a bug.
<J37> phunyguy_t430s, here's the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422487/
<phunyguy_t430s> J37 was that the output after a software install?
<J37> nope
<J37> that was running usc
<phunyguy_t430s> ok lets do that step now, J37
<jrib> Karlo_: well in 12.10, what you are using is gone.  I'm not sure if the project still lives on at all
<J37> mmkay
<phunyguy_t430s> pick something random like gparted or the like
<phunyguy_t430s> or vlc
<Karlo_> jrib: Wait, what is it that's gone?
<J37> whats vlc?
<jrib> Karlo_: the gnome-fallback session
<phunyguy_t430s> J37 a useful media player
<J37> ok.
<phunyguy_t430s> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (quantal), package size 1055 kB, installed size 3343 kB
<J37> install from usc or command line?
<jrib> Karlo_: at the login screen, you can choose different sessions.  You can explore the other choices there.  Unity is the default, though it's a bit different than what you are using now.  Some people love it, some hate it
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, install from within USC and capture the command line output
<J37> ok
<Riderx> Does anyone have an easy-to-use joystick-to-keyboard utility they know of?
<Karlo_> jrib: Well, I hate what I have now, so I'm happy to check out alternatives.  Especially if they have an option to reconfigure, which this thing evidently does not!
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, if it doesn't install properly, we will try again from command line to see if it fails there as well.
<phunyguy_t430s> then we will know if the issue is USC or aptitude.
<J37> aight
<Dr_willis> Riderx,  for what game? I cant say ive needed one of those apps in years
<phunyguy_t430s> +1 Dr_willis
<ace> anybody know how to logout of fluxbox
<Riderx> Just in general, trying to get it for some games on chrome
<phunyguy_t430s> ace, fluxbox has been dead for years.
<Dr_willis> Riderx,  playing Mr. Fancy Pants? ;)
<Dr_willis> !find joykey
<ubottu> Package/file joykey does not exist in quantal
<Riderx> Nah, wanted to try it with Realm of the Mad God
<Dr_willis> Used to be one called joy2key or somting like that.
<Riderx> I found joy2key, but it's way over my head
<phunyguy_t430s> well maybe not.  I am thinking of fluxbuntu
<jrib> Karlo_: unity isn't known for its ability to reconfigure.  Still you might try it and see if you like it.  The other big options are xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop.  Both look similar to what you are using now though they're nicer to use in my opinion
<Dr_willis> My Joystick i have actually is a keyboard. :) a HanHo Arcade controller.
<J37> this is what my machine puked all over me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422502/
<Riderx> And I couldn't find any instructions for joy2key
<gitesh> how to remove other Desktop Environments ?
<jrib> Karlo_: you can pretty much install as many as you want and just decide at the login screen what you want to use
<Dr_willis> gitesh,  which other ones?
<gitesh> K/L ubuntu
<Dr_willis> gitesh,  basics.. fire up the synaptic package manager and search/remove.
<ace> phunyguy_t430s, do you know how to logout of fluxbox??
<Dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<gitesh> okay
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, it seems you have some lingering aptitude issues with a failed install.
<Karlo_> jrib: This system was set up with me being the default user, auto login, no password, so I haven't actually seen the login screen yet.
<Dr_willis> No password? Hmm.. or you just dont know it. ;P
<jrib> Karlo_: I see, you should have the option to logout by clicking the gear in the top right corner if you want to try it
<phunyguy_t430s> on that command line, can you do "sudo apt-get install -f"
<phunyguy_t430s> J37^^^
<jrib> Karlo_: anyway, I must go now.  Good night and good luck
<gitesh> Dr_willis, tried puregnome. it says unable to locate package(s)
<Karlo_> Dr_willis: I mean, "no password prompt".  I did have to reset my (unknown) password so that I could use sudo.  Goddam sister thought that it was better for me to experience that than for her to just tell me the password.
<phunyguy_t430s> J37 then paste the output if it fails again
<J37> so, what do i type in in the terminal?
<phunyguy_t430s> (in paste.ubuntu.com)
<Dr_willis> gitesh,  !stuff are bot commands.. read the factoid the bot said.
<phunyguy_t430s> J37 - sudo apt-get install -f
<phunyguy_t430s> then enter
<phunyguy_t430s> then it should ask for your password, which is the same as your user password
<phunyguy_t430s> if it pukes, pastebin the output.
<Linuxuser1> What does the purge command do?
<Dr_willis> uninstalls an app and its config files.
<Dr_willis> but NOT the configs in the users home directory Linuxuser1
<Linuxuser1> why not in the users home directory?
<Karlo_> Damn it.  Now I'm at the "User Accounts" page, which *informs* me that I have automatic login, but doesn't seem to have a way to unset it!
<Linuxuser1> And why would there be anything in the home directory?
<J37> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422511/
<Karlo_> Ah, there we go.  Unlock it first, then I can do that.
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, please run sudo apt-get update
<kvothetech> Linuxuser1: if you can login as your user you have stuff in your home dir at a minimum something for your shell
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  think about it.. you ran 'firefox'   you remove then reinstall  firefox with the package maanger tools.. you Dont want it removeing any configs/custome adons in  your users home dir.
<phunyguy_t430s> you dont need to paste the output of that
<DrGrov> Evening. Just installed 12.10. Now I wonder, how do I get rid of Amazon and Ubuntu One completely?
<kvothetech> Linuxuser1: if you're in as your user in a gui you have a ton of stuff in your home dir for most of them
<Linuxuser1> oh ok
<Linuxuser1> So the configs that purge deletes are the ones in the system
<Linuxuser1> not user directory
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  if you were running a Ubuntu box with 1000 users.. you definatly dont want to be messing with their homes. ;)
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  you got it.
<Linuxuser1> K awesome!
<SaidKLE> DrGrov: just access the privacy settings and flip off the switch that says "include online search results".  Get to privacy settings by searching for it in the dash.
<Dr_willis> this is like opposite of how windows oftendoes it.
<Linuxuser1> So if I installed irssi and edited it then deleted the app and reinstalled it would I still have all of the settings or would it be default?
<Dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<phunyguy_t430s> DrGrov, you can disable the online results in the Unity lense under Privacy settings in System Settings
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  your users configs stay in their home. the package manager tools do NOT touch anything in the users homes.
<DrGrov> SaidKLE: But I want to completely remove Ubuntu One and Amazon. I do not want to see them at all anywhere anyhow :)
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu One is to handy to remove. ;)
<Dr_willis> but i dont think its actually installed untill you run it the first time
<J37> update in progress
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: I actually love Dropbox for that particular reason more than Ubuntu One ;-)
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, good.
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,  i use them all.
<phunyguy_t430s> +1 DrGrov
<DrGrov> Can I install Synaptic and just select everything that has to do with Ubuntu One?
<DrGrov> phunyguy_t430s: Thanks :)
<phunyguy_t430s> got 150GB of space with Dropbox currently.
<J37> so this SHOULD fix my problem, right?
<Linuxuser1> But, would I need to use --purge to delete irssi settings before reinstalling it if I wanted the default
<phunyguy_t430s> J37, no promises.
<phunyguy_t430s> but it just screams old package info.
<DrGrov> phunyguy_t430s: Argh! I just got 25.25 GB since I bought my HTC One X.
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  you normally DONT alter the system wide default settings for apps like that. so only custome settings will bethe ones in theusers home
<J37> lol, thanks
<phunyguy_t430s> when it finishes, try that -f install command again
<Linuxuser1> you don't get what i'm saying! let me re-explain
<phunyguy_t430s> awww
<Linuxuser1> if I type sudo apt-get install remove irssi it will remove irssi without removing it's settings correct?
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  its not really worth worrying about. ;) i rarely purge stuff.
<Linuxuser1> Do I need to type sudo apt-get install remove --purge irssi to remove everything including its settings so If I reinstall it will be the default?
<phunyguy_t430s> *sigh*
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1, unless you are altering the default system settings for irssi. it wont matter.
<Dr_willis> ie: /etc/irssi/defaults (or whatever it uses)
<Linuxuser1> Dr_willis so if I reinstall it after I remove it regularly I will have it's default format with none of the changes I made previously?
<Dr_willis> your user settings will override the system defaults for most apps
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  if you were altering SYSTEM files yes..but you RARELY need to alter the system files.. since the USERS files are what you will be changeing.
<heoyea_> it looks in home folder, then system folder
<Linuxuser1> Well I guess my question is, when I edit irssi's appearance does that alter system or home settings?
<Linuxuser1> user*
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,   a normal user ONLY affects stuff in their home directory.
<mbrigdan> How is ubuntu now a days for support of ATI cards vs NVIDIA cards (using their respective proprietary drivers)? I remember a long time ago that I was told to basically avoid ATI because they didn't work well. Is that still true?
<SaidKLE> If what you want to do is get rid of your settings and reinstall so that it goes back to default, uninstall it, and delete the hidden files in your home directory that have anything to do with it.
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,   it wouldent m,ake sence for a user to be altering system files
<linuxuser1> but irssi isn't even located in my home directory
<SaidKLE> Reinstalling will bring them back as defaults.
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,    your SETTINGS are.
<Dr_willis> thats the main pointof a home directory. :) to keep your personal settings.
<heoyea_> system folder is for all user, home folder is for 1 user
<SaidKLE> If you can't see the settings folders, unhide them.
<linuxuser1> Home folder doesn't have applications
<linuxuser1> How do I unhide these files?
<Dr_willis> linuxuser1,  it COULD and it dosent really need to 'have;' them since you run most apps fromthe system binary directories
<almoxarife> linuxuser1: your file browser should have a 'un-hide' setting
<phunyguy_t430s> linuxuser1, just ctrl-h hotkey in Nautilus to unhide or hide
<Dr_willis> use the file manager - ctrl-h to show/hide nidden files.. or use the terminal. ls -a to show them
<DrGrov> Ah, much better. Ubuntu One is gone. Muhahaha
<SaidKLE> of "ll" will do the trick from a console.
<linuxuser1> WOW Much better!! Now I can see my irssi folder
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,  like it really mattered. ;)
<linuxuser1> it has three files. config, default.theme, and fear2.theme
<linuxuser1> So I guess I should delete fear2.theme
<SaidKLE> Just delete the folder and reinstall if you want defaults back.
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Yes it did LOL :) Nah, it did not but I prefer to have everything completely clean and tidy.
<Dr_willis> linuxuser1,  we dont know what you are trying to do.
<linuxuser1> Well previously, I made it so that irssi had a different appearance. Now I want to have it back to default look and everything how it was when I first installed it
<Dr_willis> linuxuser1,  if your end goal was to 'reset the irssi settings for your user back to defaults' then yes.. you remove stff from your .irssi dir.
<heoyea_> delete the folder
<Dr_willis> linuxuser1,  theres NO need to use the pacakge manager to remove irssi in that case
<almoxarife> is there a gui for irssi?
<linuxuser1> everything? Would irssi work?
<heoyea_> almoxarife: xchat
<phunyguy_t430s> linuxuser1, it will recreate what it needs.
<Dr_willis> it will use the system defaults linuxuser1  like we said earlier.
<jamamp> Anyone familiar with live-usb booting and macs? I have 12.10 live on my 1gb sdcard, boot into if through Refit, but all it (weirdly) does it go into my Ubuntu's(on my hdd) Grub2. why does it not boot just off my sdcard?
<almoxarife> heoyea_: thnks
<linuxuser1> Ok I deleted the folder. Now after I typed in irssi in terminal it said "Looks like this is the first time you'v erun irssi."
<DrGrov> Is there any good way that I can test that my nVidia is set up properly? I do not see "Additional Drivers" popping up. It looks like I need to install it? What is the situation?
<linuxuser1> Mission accomplished
<linuxuser1> One last question :)
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,  run the nvidia-settings tool ;)
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,   the 'software-sources' tool has  'addational-drivers' in a tab.
<Dr_willis> in 12.10 ;) at least
<linuxuser1> If I removed irssi via software manager, would it remove the irssi folder in my home?
<linuxuser1> the one I just deleted?
<phunyguy_t430s> linuxuser1, no.
<almoxarife> jamamp: your system is not booting from the sd, in pc language it is a bios setting that needs to change
<phunyguy_t430s> so in case you reinstall later, your settings are still there
<linuxuser1> really? what does that do then?
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  your users configs stay in their home. the package manager tools do NOT touch anything in the users homes.
<phunyguy_t430s> linuxuser1, it removes the application.
<Dr_willis> i said that earlier.....
<Monotoko> how can I mount an FTP share... I've tried doing it from nautilus but it doesn't seem to mount it anywhere that's accessible from the terminal
<Dr_willis> It would remove the SYSTEM binaries and files linuxuser1
<phunyguy_t430s> Monotoko, look in /run/user/username/gvfs
<phunyguy_t430s> replace username with your username
<Dr_willis> Monotoko,  theres also the fuseftp tool or was it ftpfuse
<linuxuser1> Do package managers touch things in the system?
<jamamp> almoxarife: odd. well if that's true then no way of fixing it like that, cause EFI is different from BIOS.
<Dr_willis> linuxuser1,  theres only the 'system' and the users 'homes' basically.. ;)
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: How do I then know that it is enabled? It looks like it is recognized. But how do I install it, if that is needed even?
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: It says it is using X.org server.
<almoxarife> jamamp: a mac must allow for boot from other than hd
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,   x.org is the x server.. the video driver is used by X. the x logs should say what driver its using. and i think theres glxinfo
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: So I can check somehow if there is direct rendering enabled?
<almoxarife> jamamp: i am supposing that it would though
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,  theres also the nvidia-xconfig tool. I always just install the drivers and configure them and off i go.,
<Dr_willis> glxinfo i belive mentions direct rendering..
<phunyguy_t430s> Monotoko, did that work for you?
<Monotoko> phunyguy_t430s, it looks like it's there... will it be remounted automatically on reboot?
<phunyguy_t430s> Monotoko, if you install Gigolo, you can set up the share in that as an auto-mounted bookmark
<phunyguy_t430s> just start Gigolo at login.
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: This looks good. $ glxinfo  name of display: :0 display: :0  screen: 0 direct rendering: Yes
<virtuaposta> hi guys
<virtuaposta> need info
<Monotoko> phunyguy_t430s, hmm, can I set it up to run before login?
<cfhowlett> virtuaposta: greetings
<almoxarife> doesnt nautilus have built in gigolo?
<phunyguy_t430s> Monotoko, not for GVFS, no.
<Monotoko> :(
<phunyguy_t430s> almoxarife, not for automounting
<virtuaposta> will removing raid from live machine affects data anyhow? is there any chances of data loss from remained HDD?
<virtuaposta> thanks cfhowlett, greetings! :)
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: I wonder though, should in any case install that nVidia properatry driver since I have had issues in 12.04? I had some strange errors popping up and thus did opt for 12.10 instead. How is it with video playback then in 1080p? Does that affect a lot depending on if I use the X.org or the properiaatry nVidia driver?
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,  i always use the nvidia drivers on  my 4 nvidia boxs
<phunyguy_t430s> Monotoko, gvfs is a per-user daemon.  If the user is not logged in, it is not mounted.
<phunyguy_t430s> there may be other ways to mount the ftp share before then.
<phunyguy_t430s> but i do not know.  perhaps someone else has more info.
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Okay. I hope I get it working now then. I had serious issues with it in 12.04. It made some nice popups coming with jockey-gtk crashing etc.
<Monotoko> phunyguy_t430s, it'll work for now... thank you very much
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: On another note, it made my display resolution show up as 1376x? when it should be 1920x1080 by default.
<phunyguy_t430s> you're very welcome.
<Dr_willis> it would be weird that jockey-gtk crashes..  its just a package installer tool
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Yes, it was strange :( I am sad.
<Dr_willis> my systems show the proper res as soon as i install the nvidia drivers.. even twinview is enabled by default these days in 12.10
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Okay, I must have had a bad luck with it. I am testing now. Which one should I opt for?
<phunyguy_t430s> only thing I don't like about the nvidia native, is a mnor thing, but the big bloated boot screen because of no native fb console support with the driver.
<phunyguy_t430s> makes me crazy.
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: I got a pretty new card, a nVidia GTS 250 1GB.
<virtuaposta> I was having 2HDD's with RAID-1 and sdb failed, after closely observing the RAID configuration I also observed that /boot is not in RAID so I want to remove current RAID configuration and create new proper configuration. Is there any chances of data loss if I try to perform RAID removal from sda?
<phunyguy_t430s> virtuaposta, do you mean making it a degraded raid 1 array?
<zivester> anyone have a recommendation for setting screen colors on xubuntu w/ intel graphics ?
<phunyguy_t430s> or making it a non-raid volume altogether?
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Did you need to reboot after enabling it? Apparently I got the right one since it is the recommended driver.
<Patero-ng> hola
<phunyguy_t430s> aloha
<Patero-ng> precioso
<Patero-ng> I have a question regarding performance
<phunyguy_t430s> ask away
<Patero-ng> I heard unity is bad what do you think
<phunyguy_t430s> !poll | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<doakes> i want to put a little clock widget on my desktop ( unity ).  how do i do that?
<phunyguy_t430s> !conky | doakes
<tenX> Patero-ng: if you are ng, what was your predecessor like?
<phunyguy_t430s> hmmm
<phunyguy_t430s> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<phunyguy_t430s> doakes, you want conky.
<Patero-ng> I took it from aircrack
<phunyguy_t430s> !ot | Patero-ng tenX
<ubottu> Patero-ng tenX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<virtuaposta> phunyguy_t430s, 'm not sure if to call it degraded raid but i just want to take the hard-disks out of raid with no data-loss and to reconfigure raid-1 again by replacing faulty HDD (sdb)
<tenX> phunyguy_t430s: excuse my inacceptable behaviour
<phunyguy_t430s> doakes, there are a million and one configurations for Conky that the community has written, I am sure one exists for a simple clock.
<phunyguy_t430s> virtuaposta, you can run the RAID degraded as long as you need to, and as long as the second drive doesn't die.  Then when you get a new drive, you can add that drive to the array as a spare and it should build the array again on the new drive.
<cute_bettong> hi i have a samsung series 7 chronos, and im having some odd issue with the wifi, the wifi will randomly disconnect, and i have to reboot my laptop to get internet back, the router is fine, it's soley my computer, is there anyone that can help me?
<phunyguy_t430s> virtuaposta, you can remove one drive in RAID 1, and the system will work fine, it is just risky, because you have no protection from another failed drive.
<phunyguy_t430s> cute_bettong, does it run Ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> phunyguy_t430s, yes, im running ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<virtuaposta> kool! thanks phunyguy_t430s :) now i will start taking remained drive out of RAID process..
<Monotoko> just as a question, I've been pondering this for a few hours... what could cause 2 Windows machines to Blue Screen Of Death and a Linux machine to completely crash (kernel panic?) at the same time?
<phunyguy_t430s> virtuaposta, best of luck to you
<Monotoko> all connected to the same internal network
<aarcane> gedit sucks, vim is so much nicer!
<phunyguy_t430s> Monotoko, power surge.
<orlok> Monotoko: hmm, crap.. marginal power?
<Monotoko> phunyguy_t430s, I have a serge protector... and my other PC which is connected to a seperate router didn't die (don't ask why I have so many PC's, I run a small office from home >.>)
<cute_bettong> phunyguy_t430s, any ideas?
<orlok> Monotoko: or is somebody operating a microwave with the shielding removed, or were you arc welding your cases shut?
<Monotoko> orlok... I had the microwave on, but I don't think it's unshielded...
<phunyguy_t430s> Monotoko, you dont wanna know how many machines I have.  :) - anyway, it could also be a temp lack of power, like a brwonout
<phunyguy_t430s> brownout
<heoyea_> The matrix
<Monotoko> heh, so nothing could have come from the router? A bad packet that made the computers connected die?
<phunyguy_t430s> in taht case a surge protector doesnt do a thing.
<phunyguy_t430s> Monotoko, not likely.
<phunyguy_t430s> unless it was 1995.
 * Monotoko eyes the router
<Monotoko> nah, it was today XD
<phunyguy_t430s> the ping of death comes to mind
<phunyguy_t430s> anyways..... I'm sure you have unclean power.
<phunyguy_t430s> or did for a second.
<phunyguy_t430s> offtopic tough,
<phunyguy_t430s> though*
<Monotoko> I'm in an apartment complex for university... il bring it up with them
<Monotoko> cheers again :P
<phunyguy_t430s> anyways, it has been real.  I have to go shower.  work comes early.
<phuong> +i phuong
<khimera> hey everyone. I installed ubuntu from this image http://files.vagrantup.com/precise64.box using vagrant. Any idea why there is no /usr/lib64?
<xangua> khimera: why would you download ubuntu from some untrusted site for start¿
<Monotoko> khimera
<Patero-ng> I want to know if the video driver for card hd 5770 runs better on ubuntu 12 then did on 11
<Monotoko> monotoko@KatieLaptop:~/volumes/vol1$ cd /usr/lib64
<Monotoko> bash: cd: /usr/lib64: No such file or directory
<khimera> well i am using vagrant to test my deployment.
<cfhowlett> khimera: download from ubuntu.com or expect unforeseen consequences
<Monotoko> khimera, I don't have it either
<khimera> is this a precise 12.0.4 change?
<Monotoko> khimera... check /lib64
<khimera> k
<khimera> ahh i see let me try /lib64
<khimera> i think /lib64 might be something else bc my compiles fail. But pointing to /usr/lib works. Just figured maybe there's a change in precise version
<Zimm3r> When running totem and playing a video I keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/VHJvYkuV I think it is something with Xorg (sense it seems to have a lot of problems and it happens on other gstreamer based video players)
<Zimm3r> I doubt it is a "error in the program" like the error says sense Totem 99.9999% of the time works
<Zimm3r> Anyone know how to get Totem working again?
<Patero-ng> I want to know if the video driver for card hd 5770 runs better on ubuntu 12 then did on 11
<bananaboydean> Need help logging in, it goes to login and makes the login sound then returns straight to the login screen.
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: the problem is a bug in the vid driver
<cnz> anyone here use ceton infinitv 4 with ubuntu?
<cnz> im getting this error when trying to compile the drivers
<cnz> htpc@HTPC:~/Downloads/ceton_infinitv_linux_driver$ make
<cnz> /bin/sh: 1: cd: can't cd to /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build
<cnz> make: *** [ctn91xx_module] Error 2
<cnz> htpc@HTPC:~/Downloads/ceton_infinitv_linux_driver$
<FloodBot1> cnz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Still got some issues. The display is not showing up right, it is stuck at 1300 something x 768 when it should be 1920x1080.
<Zimm3r> almoxarife: so switch to the ubuntu driver and see; also how did you figure that out google?
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Any ideas? :)
<Patero-ng> could you guys stop using google
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: that error is very popular, i see it with intel graphics too, and i dont use totem
<Zimm3r> almoxarife thanks wish it could be clearer but still thanks (kinda bad yet funny that it is so popular lol)
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: what version of buntu?
<Monotoko> bah.. screw this FTP stuff... can I run an SSH daemon on Windows?
<vikjain> Hi , I would to know is there a reference site or book  to know needed path and its significance in ubuntu such as initd , rc# , ~/.bashrc etc i wanna read first before i post my doubt. Thanks
<Zimm3r> 11.04
<almoxarife> Monotoko: yes
<W|cKeD> my wired connection kept dropping, it started yesterday. before it was working smooth, like when my wired connection dropped i still got my wireless on, but now i can't do both at the same time, like i'll be using wired while my wireless is on and connected. for now if my wired connection will be dropped i need to click my wireless connection to connect or my wired to be back on track. any help to resolve this problem?
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: you should upgrade, 12.04 is damm stable and long term, it would make sense
<Zimm3r> riddle with more cononical gui
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: there are other desktops, kde here
<cfhowlett> Zimm3r: xfce and kd3 are available ...
<Zimm3r> no I am using gtk but don't like the continued custimaization by Canincal
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: dont use unity, problem solved
<WR47HANZ> what is the lightest gui for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> WR47HANZ: lxde and xfce are pretty light
<almoxarife> WR47HANZ: xfce? xubuntu?
<WR47HANZ> thank you
<WR47HANZ> lxde was what I was trying to remember
<Zimm3r> almoxarife: from what I have read it is more and more and pain to remove it but I will think of updating if I continue to have problems with Xorg
<cfhowlett> WR47HANZ: it's already interated into lubuntu
<almoxarife> WR47HANZ: lxde is a nice one, i prefer that over xfce\\
<WR47HANZ> I had it running a couple of weeks ago but blew the install out
<WR47HANZ> im very very new to linux
<WR47HANZ> so I dont really even know the different buntu forks
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: its not, once you have a second viable desktop that works, stripping the old is as easy as a rather long 'apt-get purge' command
<Zimm3r> k
<cfhowlett> WR47HANZ: technically, lubuntu is not a fork as it is an official ubuntu derivative.  see  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<WR47HANZ> nice, thanks for the link
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: How about if I go back to older nVidia binaries? Can I somehow delete the current ones so that there will be no conflict?
<WR47HANZ> im basically just going to use it for an htpc with xbmc/plex media server/mythtv backend
<WR47HANZ> so I want everything very light
<WR47HANZ> and from what ive been reading, xbmcbuntu has issues
<almoxarife> WR47HANZ: got an android phone?
<WR47HANZ> so...was just going to go with ubuntu and install those 3
<WR47HANZ> yes to android
<WR47HANZ> phone and tab
<almoxarife> WR47HANZ: so throw lxde-buntu on it, does not get any lighter, literally
<WR47HANZ> will definitely research that
<WR47HANZ> thank you
<almoxarife> WR47HANZ: tab would make more sense
<WR47HANZ> true
<almoxarife> lxde on droid offers some unique options not avail in the droid apps, WR47HANZ..., if you get my meaning
<WR47HANZ> sort of
<vikjain> Hi , I would to know is there a reference site or book  to know needed path and its significance in ubuntu such as initd , rc# , ~/.bashrc etc i wanna read first before i post my doubt. Thanks
<WR47HANZ> thanks for the info. definitely lots to look into. time for bed though
<WR47HANZ> nite
<almoxarife> vikjain: be brave, post them doubts :)
<almoxarife> i destroyed the dpkg data base thing for test purposes, seems one can force a 64bit app into a 32bit system, now to undo the damage is proving difficult
<Dr_willis> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<Dr_willis> hmm.. thats not it.. whats that linux filesystem layout url. ;)
<Dr_willis> !lhs
<cnz> is amd64 just for amd 64bit chipset systems
<somsip> !fhs | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<vikjain> almoxarife http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422595/
<cnz> or will it work for intel 64bit systems?
<Dr_willis> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Dr_willis> cnz,  its for intel also
<cnz> k
<Zimm3r> Ok almoxarife i uninstalled the proprietary driver and am now getting this with totem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422596/
<almoxarife> vikjain: you want to understand then 'apt' and 'dpkg' , the backbone of 'deb'
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: the issue is corrected in version 12.04, xorg-edgers may have also fixed it (thats a guess)
<Zimm3r> and your not just saying that to get me to upgrade right? :P ;) I'll try and update now
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: how can i say this in a polite way???? i dont care what you decide, but if i was fixating on a bug and found that an upgrade corrected it, i would jump on it, or try the xorg-edgers ppa, that could really trash your box or not (always worked for me)
<Zimm3r> almoxarife: sorry I meant it as a joke no meaness intended
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: taken as a joke, i dont txt smileys well
<Zimm3r> ok
<almoxarife> Zimm3r: backup your important stuff in your /home dir and get yourself into a long term support version
<almoxarife> so no dpkg gurus? how to strip a package from the database that really does not exist?
<spinner> does anyone know where I can find a flowchart or explanation of how keyboard data is handled in Ubuntu  ?  Which layer..  kernel.xwindows  creates the scancodes, keycodes, keysyms ?
<locojay> hi when connecting to vnc ubuntu 12.04 the screen redraws slowly. any i can have vnc work flawlessly. using vnc4server
<spinner> I can't find a concise simple explanation what would help in writing a tutorial on altering keymapping
<Shudorshon> হুম
<Shudorshon> অবস্থা খারাপ
<arvind> ethernet not working ubuntu
<arvind> can anyone help me out?
<brady2600> hi, i have sort of usb to sd card adapter, is there some way i can get it working on ubuntu?
<arvind> sorry its wireless, through ethernet cable I can connect
<arvind> but it is not detecting any wireless network
<Nico_> hello good morning any one knows how to disable a audio hardware by the audio panel.. im traing to install a SB audigy SE alsa mixer mute but still not loadding (the old way) is configuring ~/asoundrc to take 7.1 or 5.1 but i have only 2.1 speakers so is not the problem only the /aplications/sounds does not click left .. so im a litl confused on the way hardware listener shows the ouputs maeby someone change the alsa-base script withou
<DrGrov> Anyone else experiencing issues using the nvidia-current on 12.10? I can not get this installed at all. It just stucks at 1360x768 even though it should go to 1920x1080 as I had it on 10.04.
<Nico_> me DrGrov  work on 640
<crazyhair> YES!!
<crazyhair> Ubuntu is truly the BEST LINUX OS in existence
<DrGrov> Nico_: Ah, you are stuck on so low resolution?
<crazyhair> I do not think or believe there is any better linux version than Ubuntu
<crazyhair> I heard there will be a TV with Ubuntu is an OS, is that true?
<DrGrov> I wonder, how can I remove these current nVidia drivers I am using? I will build it manually. Damn it, this can not be happening in 2012.
<Nico_> 1920 x 1080 (60) still tryng to make the boys waking up abut pc resolutions .. but nothing DrGrov
<Nico_> DrGrov:  do you install a beta
<crazyhair> Hey guys will .NET and DirectX be supported in the future for Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Nico_:  No, I use the nvidia-current which is tested according to Additional Drivers / Software Sources -> Additional Drivers.
<DrGrov> I wonder, I perhaps should try to remove the xorg.conf and just let it generate a new one upon reboot.
<Nico_> you.. you are old player what do you got ??? DrGrov
<Nico_> stop working ??
<DrGrov> Nico_: Got where?
<vikjain> almoxarife Yes
<cnz> anyone know what package I need to install for gusb Im getting this error
<cnz> No package 'gusb' found
<Nico_> i still having problems -.. like the card stops but im ussing low at a .. 1600 x 1260
<crazyhair> Hey guys?
<Nico_> is not so cold here
<almoxarife> vikjain: yes?
<Nico_> i DrGrov  what model of nvidia
<DrGrov> Nico_: A nVidia GTS250 1GB PCI-E 16X
<almoxarife> vikjain: yes to what question?
<Nico_> DrGrov: wait
<vikjain> almoxarife i want to understand the apt , dpkg in deb pacakating
<Nico_> DrGrov:  wide lcd ctr ?? vga hdmi s-video div ??
<jordan_> exit
<almoxarife> vikjain: that makes two of us then, i google myself, i dont have a link to offer up for the definative guide to apt or dpgk
<almoxarife> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<DrGrov> Good. Why the hell did I even wait? I got linux-headers-generic installed. Just time to build it myself then, an older version of the nVidia.
<almoxarife> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<DrGrov> Nico_: What are you mumbling about?
<DrGrov> Nico_: Where are you exactly?
<Nico_> current is 3-04 stable
<Nico_> or 06
<Nico_> updates !!
<almoxarife> vikjain: there you go, the starter primer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<Nico_> im talking about your ouput to the screen ??
<Nico_> and what type of screen do you have
<Nico_> im traing frist configure the audio for two ways the SB audigy SE and The HDMI output but need to stop at oll cost the S-PDIF output DrGrov
<Nico_> after that i make an install of battlefield 3 and not stop
<Nico_> :D:D
<W|cKeD> my wired connection kept dropping, it started yesterday. before it was working smooth, like when my wired connection dropped i still got my wireless on, but now i can't do both at the same time, like i'll be using wired while my wireless is on and connected. for now if my wired connection will be dropped i need to click my wireless connection to connect or my wired to be back on track. any help to resolve this problem?
<tenX> W|cKeD: done any updating?
<vikjain> almoxarife thanks a lot..!!
<Nico_> Nice card guy =)
<W|cKeD> yup
<W|cKeD> does it affect if i do some updates?
<Nico_> i need real poweer here ^
<crazyhair> Shouldn't updates fix problems and not bring more?
<W|cKeD> i mean i do sudo apt-get upgrade tenX
<tenX> W|cKeD: of course it can
<tenX> W|cKeD: could be a driver issue for instance
<W|cKeD> so is there any ways to rollback?
<Nico_> why do not cd at /media/cdrom/pool/main and press tab fer one week 4 free :D
<tenX> W|cKeD: yes but i'd rather try to compile an up-to-date driver
<jamamp> EFI and grub bootloading is annoying, cannot for the life of me get it to work
<cnz> what package do i need to install for installing gudev-1.0
<tenX> W|cKeD: actually on ubuntu you should be able to run an earlier kernel
<Nico_> that's im tolking the updates not come tested
<W|cKeD> tenX,  how?
<tenX> W|cKeD: just by picking it at boot
<tenX> well got no grub menu at bootup?
<tenX> then press TAB
<tenX> it should come up
<prakash> can anyone give me the link of redhat satellite iso
<prakash> ??
<cnz> no one know the answer?
<Nico_> apt-titude install c***
<W|cKeD> i'm having a dualOS here so when i do chose the distro before anything will appear on screen i have to press TAB?
<Nico_> hello Guest45814  good morning
<bazhang> W|cKeD, shift at boot to get grub
<bazhang> Nico_, stay on topic
<tenX> W|cKeD: dual os with grub as the boot loader should give you the choice of previous kernel versions
<tenX> bazhang: good morning is already considered ot?
<bazhang> tenX, let's move on
<tenX> bazhang: lead the way :)
<bazhang> it's shift to get grub tenX W|cKeD
<tenX> bazhang: tab has always worked for me?
<W|cKeD> i'll try thanx bazhang & tenX :) atlast someone do understand my english ahehehe
<tenX> W|cKeD: np && gl
<gtmanfredy> BullShark says he needs more pictures for his website https://github.com/BullShark/WakeUp
<gtmanfredy> gtmanfredy Kharec bradlee BiDOrD sbward carandraug _dd Guest45814 WillMarshall branant seb__ resistivecorpse3 thomasd moza RSA jamamp ksinkar mzuverink Guest69223 abyss42 julianwa Pythagoras josephliu bfortified rootpt mns ritz DrGrov erpo bashtanov Nico_ freedomrun shengyao Doonz jean Jeremy3D nikdemin Gallomimia |oop philipballew \\Mr_C\\ simion worm Gentlecat Thete delinquentme grek1 Sm0kEz leo2007
 * Sm0kEz is away (sleep) Gone: 5hrs 22mins 18secs
<gtmanfredy> marcuspat zed45 Bry8Star{EB Vert MK` Emmanuel_Chanel vikjain L4STofS acidflash rawfodog linuxuz3r tualatrix cnz devour Shaun pigeonor_ DR01D-Engineer zaki pikeaero Zimm3r GSF1200S qos Duhz0r dirtydevil Squall5668 MAAAAD lieanu Grizly vahnpaper wedgeV machicola khimera xwalk_ shelwin SudoKing daniel-gnu jim29 JoFo lifelike cute_bettong Bustacap vivid Mailman JPMH yacks Patero-ng DogP stackofc1ts T3
<FloodBot1> gtmanfredy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ot | gtmanfredy
<ubottu> gtmanfredy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L4STofS> A?
<bazhang> Sm0kEz, disable that
 * Sm0kEz is away (sleep) Gone: 5hrs 22mins 53secs
<philipballew> gtmanfredy, stop that now
<Thete> wut?
<Gallomimia> oh gawd kickban please.
<bashtanov> hello! I use win/menu keys to change language. That said, win key alone and menu key alone are received by opera browser. That's really annoying. Do you know how to disable this (and at least is it a keyboard switcher problem or an opera problem)?
<DR01D-Engineer> thats annoying
<jamamp> anyone familiar with /efi/boot/bootx64.efi & grub.cfg for live usbs?
<Nico_> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422668/
<Nico_> i got time for download a dvd torrent
<bazhang> Nico_, a dvd torrent of what?
<Nico_> of ubuntu who is the best for server
<Nico_> in my case
<bazhang> Nico_, why are you telling us this
<Nico_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422668/
<W|cKeD> tenX, aside from that my bluetooth ain't working now :(
<Nico_> bazhang: today wel be return the I can hope to compile without net..
<tenX> bluetooth is a bitch
<bazhang> Nico_, did you have an actual support question? why are you posting your lshw info here
<Nico_> entire LTS
<bazhang> Nico_, stop posting random info. this is NOT the chat channel
<Nico_> amd 64 seems not the best bazhang
<Nico_> bazhang:  i need to move some jumpers to install ubuntu rigth ??
<bazhang> Nico_, #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat NOT here
<tenX> bazhang: what's your motivation to take care of anyone keeping it on topic?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> Those are the motivations
<bazhang> tenX, join #ubuntu-ops to discuss
<tenX> whatever
<Flannel> tenX: We have plenty of other places for you to chat about things that aren't relevant to this channel.  This channel can get really busy and it's difficult to keep up as it is, let alone with additional offtopic chatter.
<tenX> okaaay
<tenX> it was only a question
<tenX> besides not being the one ot
<Flannel> tenX: I was just answering your question, no offense intended.
<tenX> Flannel: i know and respect the rules. also i'm not looking for trouble
<tenX> Flannel: just wonder about peoples motivation in those cases where it doesnt take over
<tenX> Flannel: chat is communication and has social components as well
<tenX> but why bother about it
<tenX> rules are rules
<Flannel> tenX: eh, guidelines are guidelines.  It's not difficult to carry on support in here and conversation in -ot, once you get the hang of it, anyway.
<Flannel> tenX: and, perhaps with the exception of pidgin, or whatever the default IRC client on recent installs is, handling multiple channels isn't difficult on a technical level.
<tenX> Flannel: its all good. i was probably fighting for the wrong cause
<almoxarife> in vbox running xfce-buntu, will the pae kernel function any better than the generic if i dont plan on getting anywhere needing the +4gig of mem?
<tenX> Flannel: maybe and i c were your coming from
<tenX> Flannel: i regret it already man
<DrGrov> Hi. Is there any way I can purge and complete remove linux-headers-generic and linux-source? It is still conflicting with my nvidia-current and GTS250 card.
<Patero-ng> guys
<Patero-ng> which version of ubuntu runs better graphics 12.04 or 12.10
<DrGrov> Ah, why did I not figure this out before. I did not even have linux-source installed LOL
<DrGrov> Sorry about that
<Patero-ng> I asked a question does anyone knows?
<bazhang> Patero-ng, it varies. which card
<Patero-ng> hd 5770
<bazhang> Patero-ng, do you currently have ubuntu installed
<Patero-ng> no
<tenX> Patero-ng: thats more of a driver issue. most of the time it'll be better the newer
<Patero-ng> isn't the driver that comes with ubuntu the best option for my card
<tenX> Patero-ng: cant answer specifically but basically more recent versions will have newer drivers
<tenX> Patero-ng: you can also install drivers manually
<heoyea_> open source drivers
<Dr_willis> The Open sourced drivers can work fine for some cases. depends on how old your card is.
<Dr_willis> but if the nvidia drivers can work  for your card, id reccomend them.
<tenX> Patero-ng: questionable if it makes a difference
<heoyea_> unless ur gonna play games
<tenX> Dr_willis: isnt his card ati? ;)
<Dr_willis> No idea. I dont memoriuze card names any more
<Patero-ng> ati yes
<Patero-ng> is not old is it
<tenX> Dr_willis: something like hd 5000 ;) not into it as well
<Dr_willis> They just seem to have random names these days. ;)
<tenX> heoyea_: games? on linux?
<Dr_willis> Patero-ng,  its your card. you tell us how old it is. ;)
<Patero-ng> is from around 2010
<Patero-ng> I want to play this game on linux I believe it will have better performance then on windows
<SierraAR> tenX: I play games on ubuntu :P
<heoyea_> tenX: yea they got tuxracer
<Dr_willis> ati has a good/bad habbit of dropping their cards  from the official fglrx drivers fairly quickly.
<tenX> heoyea_: :D thats what i thought of ;)
<tenX> SierraAR: like?
<SierraAR> tenX: OpenTTD, Battle for Wesnoth, Powder Toy
<SierraAR> The rest are on the windows boot xD
<Dr_willis> Been Playing that Rochard Game here lately
<Dr_willis> gotta love Humble Bundle Deals.
<tenX> SierraAR: dont know those, not really into gaming any more :) used to play ut2k4 on linux
<tenX> SierraAR: but they're up to release steam arent they
<Patero-ng> I believe urban terror will give me better framerate of linux then on windows because the drivers from linux are purer
<Dr_willis> then about a dozen games on my steam account seem to have native linux ports.  But its odd that some games i KNOW have native linux ports re not listed on my steam client.
<jonathon> What's the command to make every file in the current folder accessable to everyone instead of just root?
<Dr_willis> jonathon,  is this on a vfat/ntfs partion?
<jonathon> Dr_willis ext4
<SierraAR> tenX: ut2k4?
<argo> hello, I am upgrading a computer from natty, but it is on a fairly old mchine, at least it does not support PAE, so when I dist-upgrade, can I be sure that the new kernel is without PAE?
<tenX> SierraAR: unreal tournament
<SierraAR> I should've guessed that xD
<Dr_willis> !permisssions
<SierraAR> We have that on xbox
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jonathon> Cool, Thanks
<Dr_willis> arosen,  12.10 dosent have a nonpae kernel.
<tenX> SierraAR: all i play today is cs :)
<Dr_willis> theres some ways around it from what ive seen.. but stick to 12.04 would be the best net.
<heoyea_> jonathon: think chmod -R 777 foldername
<L3top> Dr_willis: any idea why?
<SierraAR> tenX: I've been looking for more decent games for linux/ubuntu, havent come across many that are stable and interest me though
<Dr_willis> 'acessable' files could be defined as 'readable' not writeable. ;)
<Dr_willis> L3top,   no idea. guess they dident want to be tied to the past/old hardware..
<tenX> SierraAR: hopefully steam port will change that
<SierraAR> tenX: Yeah, I'll likely still be using steam on windows though XD
<heoyea_> frozen bubble, hex-a-htop, urban terror, glests only games i liked on linux
<SierraAR> Unless they get some linux-only games
<Dr_willis> Mame ;)
<tenX> SierraAR: why? if you had the choice
<notwist> SierraAR: you can use it on both. Also it was in response to you saying "ive been looking for more decent games"
<jonathon> heoyea_, aye, that should be it. Thanks
<argo> How can I make sure that a dist-upgrade will take the non PAE kernel?
<Dr_willis> jonathon,  777 is readable. writeable AND executable..
<jonathon> Dr_willis, Yea, that works
<notwist> Dr_willis jonathon for everyone on the system, might I add.
<Dr_willis> jonathon,  dosent make much sence to make non-executable files   executable.
<Patero-ng> I have another question
<Dr_willis> directories have to be executable if you want peopler to be able to access whats in them
<Patero-ng> where to get ubuntu 11 for 64bit phenom ii I can only see the amd64 for macs on the website why?
<tenX> Dr_willis: but if the force is with you?
<jonathon> Dr_willis, Yea, but it's better than going through each file one by one and setting them seperatly
<Dr_willis> jonathon,  thats why theres the find command. ;)
<tenX> Dr_willis: but hey if it was you wouldnt have to make it executable it would just run
<jonathon> Dr_willis, True, But one quick command to change em all it once is easier.
<Dr_willis> bad habbits are bad.
<Dr_willis> dont do any typos when changeing them either. ;)
<jonathon> Alright, That made it do what I neede it to do. I'm off for now. Thanks guys
<Patero-ng> can you guys tell me where to download ubuntu 11 for my amd phenom ii
<Dr_willis> seen SEVERL people this week asking how to 'undo' chmod mistakes to their systemdirectories
<jonathon> Haha
<Dr_willis> Patero-ng,  thats not compatle with a normal AMD/Intel CPU?
<Dr_willis> compatiable.
<jonathon> Atleast mine wasn't a system directory
<Patero-ng> Dr_willis are you playing words with me
<Dr_willis> jonathon,  they made a mistake and had a space after a / path/  ;)
<jonathon> Oy, some people
<tenX> Patero-ng: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<notwist> Dr_willis: is there actually a way to "undo" chmod changes? (I assume there is not)
<Patero-ng> tenX this is the only version of ubuntu 11 http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.10/release/ and is for macs!
<notwist> stobix: en göteborgare!
<blackshirt1> anyone here experienced with linux containers setup ?
<Dr_willis> notwist,  not very easially. ;)
<tenX> Patero-ng: maybe
 * Dr_willis dosent understand why there needs to be a special Ubuntu for Phenom cpus
<heoyea_> they have LXC
<blackshirt1> heoyea_: I need run gui inside containers
<heoyea_> dont think they have any guis for it yet
<Gaddel> hi, i have a HDD and an SSD, with windows 8 currently on the HDD. i'd like to install a linux distro to the SSD. how should i handle GRUB and installation?
<Dr_willis> Gaddel,  id put grub on the SSD and set the bios to boot the SSD. leaving windows untouched.
<Dr_willis> You could even Unplug the windows hd if you wanted tobe truely paranoid. ;)
<Gaddel> dr_willis: during the ubuntu install, is there an option to set where grub is? i haven't installed it in quite a few years
<Dr_willis> Drop down menu to say where to put grub.
<Patero-ng> I need a ubuntu 11 version for a phenom 2
<Gaddel> dr_willis: thanks
<Patero-ng> why does it says is recommended to download a 32bit version?
<Dr_willis> Patero-ng,  idiot-proofing.
<Dr_willis> if the person has NO idea what to get.. they are reccomened to get the 32bit as a 'it should always work' solution
<Patero-ng> that's not actually better now days most people has 64bit
<laumonier> hi ive got a realy slow wifi connection under wy ubuntu session unlike windows which is pretty fast is there a common issue with ubuntu wifi?( im currently on windows all i can say that my mod is rt2800usb)
<somsip> Patero-ng: 64 bit works fine here on a Phenom 955
<Dr_willis> i still cant find any mention anywere of a special ubuntu needed for a phenom II ;)
<Patero-ng> so what version for 64bit then
<Patero-ng> that says is for macs and where did the 32bit ver of ubuntu 11 go
<zim_> How would I disable logs entirely on my machine? I'm trying to reduce this machine's power usage as much as possible, which includes removing unnecessary disk writing. Obviously this machine will never be networked.
<Dr_willis> just select 64bit on the download page and it should be that one..
<notwist> Patero-ng: he didn't say that most people don't have 64 bit, everyone knows that, its just that the 32 bit version of Ubuntu is more "stable" or atleast is more supported in all kinds of software, but download whatever you feel like
<heoyea_> zim_: i mount my logs, /tmp ..etc to ram
<Patero-ng> dudes
<Patero-ng> I want to install ubuntu 12 on a usb stick from windows 7 how to?
<bazhang> Patero-ng, why not get 12.10
<notwist> Patero-ng: use unetbootin, google for it
<Patero-ng> I have good experience and ubuntu 11 and graphics
<bazhang> Patero-ng, just cat the iso over
<heoyea_> theres old torrents online
<notwist> bazhang: cat the iso over from windows? :P
<heoyea_> cygwin
<bazhang> notwist, ah good point. cmd.exe has no cat I guess
<notwist> heoyea_: getting cygwin just to do cat instead of using unetbootin is stupid
<Dr_willis> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<bazhang> Patero-ng, so use unetbootin
<heoyea_> still possible
<notwist> heoyea_: never said it wasnt
<Patero-ng> ok guys thanks for your help
<notwist> cheers
<Patero-ng> do you know if quake3 engine runs better on linux then on windows
<Dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has numerous tools to put theiso on a usb
<notwist> Patero-ng: no idea to be honest, i would think the hardware makes the most difference but other than that no clue
<Patero-ng> cause I had sweet graphics on ubuntu 11 once
<Patero-ng> more smoother then on windows xp
<notwist> Patero-ng: its possible
<Dr_willis> http://www.quakelive.com/#!home :)
<notwist> Patero-ng: if you want to run games with a high fps id suggest you look into something like XFCE instead of Gnome/Unity thats packed as standard for Ubuntu
<notwist> Patero-ng: or for slower computers in general, XFCE or similar is better
<Patero-ng> omg really
<Patero-ng> but my computer is not old
<notwist> well it could still run better
<Patero-ng> I just bought it on newegg
<notwist> less resources for Gnome means more for whatever software you're running
<notwist> but if its a new computer, go ahead and try Ubuntu with regular Unity, you can always switch later
<notwist> go ahead and experiment :p
<Patero-ng> guys!
<Patero-ng> I'm using unetbooing and is asking me what version of ubuntu 11 to install out of net,hdmedia,live what should I use
<zim_> heoyea_: how?
<zim_> heoyea_: excuse my noobishness
<heoyea_> zim_: open up fstab
<notwist> Patero-ng: if you already downloaded the ISO, point to that
<notwist> Patero-ng: youre looking at the options to download
<Bry8Star{EB> Hi, What type of Spying activity does Ubuntu do ? or what is Richard Stallman talking about Ubuntu ?
<heoyea_> zim_: then add for example tmpfs   /var/log   tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=0755   0  0
<notwist> Bry8Star{EB: it sends searches to Amazon
<bazhang> !adlens | Bry8Star{EB
<ubottu> Bry8Star{EB: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<heoyea_> zim_: tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777   0  0
<heoyea_> zim_: ...etc u can check online for others
<zim_> heoyea_: Thank you :D
<heoyea_> zim_: like var var/run
<Patero-ng> guys
<Bry8Star{EB> notwist, ;) ouuuch / ooops ... oh great, Thanks need to do/apply your indicated process .. thanks
<zim_> heoyea_: thank you very much
<notwist> Bry8Star{EB: sudo apt-get remove --purge unity-lens-shopping
<Bry8Star{EB> thanks to bazhang also
<Bry8Star{EB> wow , thats best/easier (i think) ... thanks, notwist
<Doyle> Why does /etc/ppp/chap-secrets create a new entry every time I attempt to connect to my work vpn? They're all the same
<Doyle> do I use a different command after pptpsetup to launch the connection?
<phr3d13> i am having video issues, but only when my computer is left on for a while... once it messes up i have to ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal then 'sudo restart lightdm' will get me back to a working desktop, how do i stop this from happening?
<baran> alo
<heoyea_> phr3d13: maybe clean ur pc
<vadix> phr3d13: can you give any info?
<vadix> system, hardware?
<phr3d13> vadix, i remember seeing "...max number of clients reached..."
<phr3d13> ubuntu 12.10
<phr3d13> nvidia graphics
<vadix> laptop or pc?
<phr3d13> pc
<vadix> kernel version?
<phr3d13> just updated a few mins ago but ...  3.5.0-19-generic
<phr3d13> haven't rebooted since update
<phr3d13> so that might change at next reboot
<vadix> yep, let's try it
<phr3d13> brb
<MK`> Hey, for some reason after upgrading I can no longer right click on things in my taskbar, any idea what that could be?
<baran> #dalnet
<Witwe> udev eject autoclose cd-tray - anything new against this nuisance?
<norwack> What would be the commands to get sound? alsamixer, pulseaudio etc..uninstalled all and trying to get help, didnt get any sound on my default speakers nor usb headset
<phr3d13> Linux 3.5.0-20-generic
<MK`> norwack: I usually need to fiddle with one or the other whenever I have sound issues. It's like one doesn't tell the other what it's doing.
<phr3d13> vadix, Linux 3.5.0-20-generic
<norwack> MK`: Yeah, but whats the proper commands to install those sound applications?
<lkthomas> guys, when I use time command, which one is the total consumed time ?
<MK`> norwack: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<TakeItEZ> lkthomas: real
<lkthomas> TakeItEZ: thanks
<vadix> phr3d13 how now? is issue still present?
<phr3d13> i won't know till i let it sit for a while
<vadix> try suspend manually
<zim_> I have a peculiar problem. I'm trying to use proxychains but proxychains is only able to connect to transparent proxies. I can connect to L1/L2 proxies perfectly elsewhere. Any ideas?
<phr3d13> how?
<zim_> Note: this behavior is observed even if it is the only proxy being used in PC
<RomeoAva> Please. From last update, one week ago,  Ubuntu 12.10 is not opening. after 3 try is opening in bed resolutions
<baran> hey don't disconnect me please
<RomeoAva> all starts when I shot the comp and Ubuntu said the Gnome is not working but I shut it anyway
<heoyea_> dont shoot the computer
<norwack> MK`: How can i choose my USB headset as the default playback device?
<MK`> I am not sure how to do that via Alsa, if it can be done. I do that via pulseaudio
<heoyea_> norwack: install pavucontrol
<norwack> heoyea_: What would i need alsamixer for then?
<heoyea_> u wont
<vadix> phr3d13 in upper right corner click at power gear and select suspend
<norwack> heoyea_: Won't i need pulseaudio installed to use pavucontrol?
<heoyea_> norwack: should be already installed
<EthProb> hi...i cannot get online because both wired and wireless adapters have eth4 assigned....how can i assign different eth??
<ikonia> EthProb: they both can't have that assigned
<EthProb> when i type ifconfig it tells me it uses eth4...when i type iwconfig it tells me it uses eth4 as well
<ikonia> EthProb: please pastebin the following "sudo ifconfig -a" and then "sudo iwconfig"
<ikonia> (is that possible)
<ikonia> EthProb: you know that ifconfig also lists the physical device for the wifi device, and iwconfig only exists the wifi enabled devivce
<ikonia> EthProb: to it's probably eth4 is your physical wifi device, and eth4 is your wifi enabled device (meaning that is just your wifi, not wired network)
<EthProb> thanks ikonia i could resolve it ;)
<ikonia> EthProb: was I right ?
<EthProb> you were totally :)
<ikonia> phew
<ikonia> cool
<EthProb> :)
<TakeItEZ> !cookie | ikonia :)
<ubottu> ikonia :): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<automaciej> sudo modprobe nvidia → FATAL: Module nvidia_experimental_310 not found.
<automaciej> Has anyone else seen this in a new installation of 12.10?
<automaciej> (provided you have an nvidia card and install the proprietary driver)
<ikonia> that doesn't look like he version from 12.10
<ikonia> where did you get the nvidia driver
<automaciej> sudo aptitude install nvidia-experimental-310
<ikonia> !info nvidia-experimental-310
<ubottu> Package nvidia-experimental-310 does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> what repo did that come from ?
<automaciej> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422812/
<ahmed_> hg
<automaciej> I had the same problem with 304 driver
<sunny_xiaobai5> 不会用
<norwack> I think i fixed the problem, but i dunno how :p
<_paul> Hello all
<automaciej> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-generic; sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-experimental-310 ← fixed the problem
<automaciej> the nvidia package install script couldn't build (link?) the module because there were no kernel headers on a fresh installation
<automaciej> maybe the nvidia package doesn't have kernel headers listed as a dependency
<_paul> I am having some trouble with an install is anyone available to help?
<auronandace> !aptitude | automaciej
<ubottu> automaciej: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<auronandace> _paul: you'd need to explain the issue for people to help
<grumpyrj> _paul: I'm guessing the reason you've not had a response is because you never said what you are having problems with. How can anyone know if they may be able to help without know the problem.
<grumpyrj> oh
<automaciej> auronandace: thx
<_paul> It is actually a problem with a Linux Mint install but the guys in their IRC have directed me to you as they reckon you guys know more about these kind of things. I basically can't get past the language selection when I try and install, the entire system freezes up, I have found a few threads about it and have tried to apply the fixes to no avail. I am lead to believe this may be caused by the fact that I am using a Proline Logitech m
<auronandace> !mint | _paul
<ubottu> _paul: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Myx0x3> how do i disable ssh login for an user? ive tryd DenyUsers username in sshd_config..
<TakeItEZ> mint people send users _here_ if they have problems with mint-installer? sounds ... odd
<faLUCE> hi, where can I find a list of new programs for linux that are much appreciated by the community?
<_paul> I know that mint isn't supported here but I was going to switch to ubuntu if I was unable to install it. If they suffer from the same bug there isn't much point so I just wanted to clarify
<TakeItEZ> Myx0x3: have you restarted ssh after that?
<Myx0x3> TakeItEZ: ofcs
<evol-gsc> I don't know what's wrong with my gwibber,I have reinstalled it many times but still without desktop notifications.However,these was a thread rather than a frame...
<evol-gsc> In ubuntu12.04
<auronandace> _paul: you haven't tried ubuntu yet so you don't know if the same bug exists
<TakeItEZ> Myx0x3: you add just a plain username or user@foo.bar?
<Myx0x3> TakeItEZ: plain username
<Myx0x3> what if the user is "admin" could it bypass the "deny"?
<Myx0x3> cause the user from an tamplate i got from my VPS host, but i want to disable that user, cause ive made new users
<TakeItEZ> Myx0x3: shouldn't because DenyUsers is the first rule being used
<Myx0x3> TakeItEZ: aha okay, do need to place DenyUsers on bottom of the config file?
<TakeItEZ> Myx0x3: nope, doesn't matter
<Myx0x3> TakeItEZ: maybe it works better if i write the correct username, haha..
<TakeItEZ> Myx0x3: that _might_ help, yes
<Myx0x3> TakeItEZ: haha, i feel so stupid right now :D
<Myx0x3> well thanks anyway :)
<Myx0x3> "Permission denied, please try again."  yaay
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gmg85> does anyone know of a free tablet and smartphone simulator i can install on ubuntu?
<jalcine> Hey, I want to switch from 32-bit Ubuntu to 64-bit without re-downloading a new ISO
<jalcine> can I just install a different arch and go off from there?
<stroodlepup> hi, i'm in need of help
<lhavelund> stroodlepup: State your issue, hopefully someone will be able to help you.
<stroodlepup> I use an hp 550 laptop, and my card reader does not work
<grumpyrj> stroodlepup: see if your reader shows up in lspci or lsusb or dmesg
<stroodlepup> it has worked before, but it seems the current version of ubuntu does not support it :(
<grumpyrj> ah
<lhavelund> stroodlepup: no question it can work just fine with the right drivers in that case. i'm looking around.
<lhavelund> stroodlepup: Do you know the name of the card reader?
<stroodlepup> it's an internal card reader
<stroodlepup> no
<stroodlepup> wait, i'll check
<lhavelund> stroodlepup: Could you run "lspci" and post the output to a pastebin for me?
<rrajbe> Hi, I want to write a c program to check owner of a process is root or not. Is it possible?
<lhavelund> rrajbe: Possibly; you may want to try another channel, though -- like ##programming or ##c
<ikonia> sure
<rrajbe> lhavelund: Thanks. :)
<lhavelund> rrajbe: Welcome! Good luck.
<lhavelund> rrajbe: Alternatively, hit up ikonia in #ubuntu-offtopic. ;)
<stroodlepup> it only had 'express card' on the specs
<ikonia> or not ;)
<lhavelund> stroodlepup: Just open a terminal and run lspci - then put the output in a !pastebin. I'll find out for you :)
<grumpyrj> hp.. ricoh?
<stroodlepup> http://pastebin.com/Vtu0jaJ8
<stroodlepup> Ihavelund
<stroodlepup> ok
<lhavelund> stroodlepup: Looking at it.
<grumpyrj> judging from that output it seems a safe bet it's an intel :-)
<grumpyrj> you sure it's enabled in the bios?
<lhavelund> stroodlepup: I'm thinking what grumpyrj is, too. I can't seem to spot it in that list.
<lhavelund> grumpyrj: Thoughts welcome. :)
<grumpyrj> I don't even see any card reader drivers for a 550 laptop on HP's site.
<lhavelund> grumpyrj: I saw some thread on it not working on the Ubuntuforums a while ago, but since they're old versions of the buntus...
<grumpyrj> unless it's just part of the intel storage matrix, but most of our HPs have a different driver for the card readers.
<grumpyrj> could you give us a pastebin of dmesg?
<MsUser> checking am i in ubuntu channel this time?
<grumpyrj> MsUser: this is the XP support channel
<MsUser> gah.. this is getting annoying
<grumpyrj> I kid. you're in ubuntu
<snapshots_> lol
<MsUser> oh just stoped me from closing window
<MsUser> so like alot of people are suggesting i go to ubuntu but i am having such horrible issues and time trying to get it right
<snapshots_> grumpyr: can i pm you?
<evol-gsc> pci=assign-busses?
<RomeoAva> Ubuntu 12.10 is not opening. I need to tray 3-4 times until is opening in bed resolution. That is after an regular update.
<snapshots_> grumpyrj: can i pm you?
<lhavelund> snapshots_: Keep the support in-channel. :)
<grumpyrj> MsUser: at the risk of starting a war, I would be a little wary of choosing ubuntu right now.
<snapshots_> ok ok
<BlueEagle> RomeoAva: In what manner is it "Not opening"? Does it appear to be stuck on the splash screen?
<MsUser> any suggestion on a decent *nix type os?
<MsUser> but i have a few thing i need it to support
<rumpe1> MsUser, Ubuntu
<somsip> MsUser: the official reply in the ubuntu support channel would be to use Ubuntu.
<BlueEagle> !enter | MsUser
<MsUser> then how can i get it to work properly
<ubottu> MsUser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grumpyrj> agreed. you would expect a biased answer to that question here.
<somsip> MsUser: which version are you using?
<grumpyrj> MsUser: ideally you'd ask that question in a distro-agnostic channel such as ##linux.
<grumpyrj> Mind you, they really hate that, but it'll be fun.
<MsUser> i tried 10.04, and 11.10 however cannot get multiple montiors working i have 3, interface would be nice to change away from unity and once installed plymouth reverts to text only
<grumpyrj> MsUser: multi-monitor support is somewhat driver specific unfortunately. what video card?
<MsUser> saphire 100290sr radeon hd 5870
<grumpyrj> ok, do you know which driver you're using? ati? radeon?
<MsUser> unfortunatly as i am a "noob" not even sure where to look as i assume whatever is default drivers
<grumpyrj> oh, fglrx maybe?
<grumpyrj> If you install the ati binary blob it may work quite well.
<MsUser> is there a site i can refrence on how to do this? seems not many places are teach yourself how to use
<administrator__> exit
<grumpyrj> so, in your package manager try fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle (I think). That will replace the current driver with ATI's one. Please someone correct me if I got that wrong.
<michaelf1997> ciao
<michaelf1997> !list
<ubottu> michaelf1997: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<grumpyrj> amdcccle is the "control center" config tool.
<DJones> .
<agentsoul> I would like to shutdown a processe (xsane). Unfortunenately kill -9 and sudo kill -9 is not working. Suggestions? A restart is no option.
<MsUser> i will definatly try. thank you
<grumpyrj> braaaaiinnss
<grumpyrj> agentsoul: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_display_and_kill_zombie_processes
<grumpyrj> probably ignore the bit about garlic
<lancecoder> hello people. Here fast-cgi contains logs, where lighttpd turn off => nginx+fast-cgi
<leo2007> will services started by /etc/init.d/ scripts automatically restart when crash?
<lancecoder> no, i'm run this = service php-cgi restart (bash script get in internet)
<leo2007> so you have to manually restart the daemon?
<leo2007> sounds like a lot of trouble.
<lancecoder> yes manually
<lancecoder> leo2007: sorry for my broken english )
<leo2007> no worreis.
<grumpyrj> leo2007: what service is crashing?
<leo2007> nothing in particular.
<agentsoul> still can't kill xsane with kill -9  and "ps ef" sends no "parents"
<leo2007> are all services in /etc/init.d started when the system booted?
<lancecoder> leo2007: lighttpd are logged off when falling fast-cgi (t)google
<lancecoder>  leo2007: yes, comp not switched
<leo2007> ??
<grumpyrj> leo2007: I think that means yes
<lancecoder> leo2007: computer worked fulltime
<lancecoder> fast-cgi write to log, where lighttpd stoped
<grumpyrj> lancecoder: could you please re-word your question/statement?
<leo2007> ok
<lancecoder> fast-cgi have log, if lighttpd is stopped?
<lancecoder> sorry :(
<grumpyrj> lancecoder: If I understand correctly, no.
<grumpyrj> lighthhtpd uses a fastcgi module. if lighthttpd is not running, then there will be no logging, except from previous times it was running.
<lancecoder> grumpyrj: спасибо
<lancecoder> grumpyrj: tnhx
<grumpyrj> umm...ok.
<grumpyrj> np
<Eagleman> Any suggestion on what to do if i want to use spice with virt-manager, the current qemu version does not support spice :(
<leo2007> I have postgre db installed. I do not want init.d to control its start/stop. how to disable it?
<grumpyrj> man service
<grumpyrj> well, if a file in init.d was not set executable it wouldn't run either, but you probably shouldn't do it that way.
<leo2007> so what is the proper way?
<leo2007> man service tells nothing
<leo2007> On redhat systems there is some way to do it.
<pbt> aaa/quit
<pbt> oopps!
<pbt> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<grumpyrj> there is a gui to do it somewhere, or update-rc.d
<somsip> leo2007: maybe this wil help http://superuser.com/questions/266040/how-do-you-disable-an-upstart-service-in-ubuntu-10-10
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bmw> irc://irc.openjoke.org/0dayz
<aahmedak> 	Hi guys, do you know if there is an rpm command to know which other packages are using the package XXXX. For example, when you remove a package with rpm, it tells you this information, but is there a way to know this information without removing the package?
<bmw> irc://irc.darksin.net/cinemando
<bmw> irc://irc.darksin.net/las_vegas
<a_ok> In this day and age we like to send HTML mails. Thunderbird converts my bold and italic to *text* an */text/ respectively. What is wrong with it?
<somsip> aahmedak: rpm is not native to ubuntu. Are you neeing help with another distro?
<aahmedak> ups sorry somsip, i'll try to ask this question on another channel related with rpm based distros. Thanks
<somsip> aahmedak: np
<hipstar> im trying to get dual screen working on my macbook 8,2 but when i go to select rotation it only displays anticlockwise or clockwise
<hipstar> 'normal' is missing
<Eagleman> Any suggestion on what to do if i want to use spice with virt-manager, the current qemu version does not support spice :(
<aeon-ltd> Eagleman: if any versions do support it then you can compile it and use it
<grumpyrj> a_ok: maybe you're sending in plain text? that can be set on a per-contact basis or per message. The editor still shows it in bold, but presumably marks it as you describe when you send it.
<a_ok> grumpyrj: yeah I just checked in my main addressbook all the addresses are set to plain and I cant change them
<grumpyrj> oh, stink
<zombiedeadshot> hello  i am wondering how to install themes on gdm i just installed gdm and when i open the gdmsetup i just get a small window that says play login sound show the screen for choosing who will log in login as _ automatically select gnome as default session unlock and close
<grumpyrj> what abot overriding it while you're editing?
<grumpyrj> *about
<a_ok> It works fine in the editor
<a_ok> just goes wrong on send
<grumpyrj> I mean, going "options | format | html" while writing the message.
<zombiedeadshot> i have 2.30.2 installed
<zZommm> anyone using kvm here? I'm having trouble with throttling disk access by a VM... whatever I set with virsh blkdeviotune it blocks the guest totally.
<zZommm> anyone using kvm here? I'm having trouble with throttling disk access by a VM... whatever I set with virsh blkdeviotune it blocks the guest totally.
<zZommm> whoops
<zZommm> sorry
<FloodBot1> zZommm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a_ok> grumpyrj: My best guess is that EDS screws things up
<thejollygrimreap> Hello, all. How do you turn off the dash things on the left with Ubuntu 12.10?
<DrGrov> Hi everyone
<aeon-ltd> thejollygrimreap: the dock?
<thejollygrimreap> Yes
<DrGrov> How is it with modprobe and nVidia? Can I somehow probe out the correct values for my monitor and that way get the correct modline for xorg.conf?
<grumpyrj> DrGrov: yes. cvt
<andip> hey guys. you know of a guide for linux-users when they convert to ubuntu? where to find what's installed. a way to start what's installed and such? will any program i install end up on the launcher-thing on the right side of my screen?
<aeon-ltd> thejollygrimreap: here http://askubuntu.com/questions/38009/how-do-i-remove-the-unity-launcher go down to warrioring64's solution
<DrGrov> grumpyrj: It looks like I have direct rendering. The GPU is recognized and also my LG TV is recognized as a monitor. The only thing missing is the right resolution.
<thejollygrimreap> Ok thanks
<andip> DrGrov: make the drivers with gtk-support, and you'll get a nice gui-interface for setting all those things
<DrGrov> andip: The problem is that it keeps hanging up a bit on my 12.04 install. I got the correct resolution in 12.04 and it displayed it right until I restarted. It could not write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf then. Should I just have made a empty xorg.conf there so it could write it there?
<andip> DrGrov: i've no idea tbh. this is my very first hour on ubuntu, so i'm totally new to the ubuntu-way of doing things. i can't even find what's installed on my system ;)
<a_ok> grumpyrj: It is already formatting as html all the settings are correct but the problem lies with EDS just confirmed in Evolution all the contacts have the checkbox wants to receive html mail grayed out. Evolution probably does not need it
<andip> ...much less figure out what gfx-driver i'm using
<phr3d13> having an issue: tried to install nvidia drivers from edgers ppa... added ppa, apt-get update, then app-get upgrade, it built a new kernel, but the new kernel fails to boot, how do i get rid of the failed one so i can try again or fix the failed one
<DrGrov> andip: Ok :) I have been struggling with this direct rendring + correct display resolution for the past 15 hours almost non-stop without sleep.
<andip> DrGrov: i'm used to a totally empty xorg.conf file though. everything is autodetected
<almoxarife> andip: there is a simple method, you need to install 'synaptic' and get very used to it, it will answer all your questions
<almoxarife> DrGrov: nvidia correct?
<zombiedeadshot> can someone help me find a deb for the old gdm before the version 2.30 for ubuntu  Lucid Lynx
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Yes, it is correctly showing up as GTS250.
<aeon-ltd> zombiedeadshot: isn't that what google is for?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: via the config gui, you cant change resolution?
<zombiedeadshot> im googling
<zombiedeadshot> i just asked if anyone could help me
<almoxarife> zombiedeadshot:  you tried the archive repos i suppose?
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Yes, it is stuck at 1360x769 when it should go to 1920x1080. I have tried also with the graphical nVidia X Settings tool but no luck. It looks like the mode is missing completely.
<zombiedeadshot> how would i access them
<DrGrov> So I wonder, I got it right in 12.04 but after a restart it disappeared and reverted back. Should I just fiddle about and get modlines for 1920x1080? Or could it be perhaps the HorizSync and VertRefresh that are off in xorg.conf?
<zombiedeadshot> i found this page but i would rather have a deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gdm-2.20/2.20.10-0ubuntu3
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Or I should just build me a older version of the nVidia drivers?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: how about via randr? en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RandR
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Okay, looking into it. I will download it.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: i dont see why you need the old driver, unless exaustive googling kept pointing to 'it' as the solver
<wdnz> Hi.
<DrGrov> almoxarife: aRandR gives the same output as a maximum, 1360x768.
<wdnz> What is the easiest way to configure a mailserver on ubuntu?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: this is what i have used in the past, for doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<andip> anyone know of a guide for linux-users when they convert to ubuntu? will any program i install end up on the launcher-thing on the right side of my screen? is there any way i can get access to a shell/term? what's my root-password, if i need one (i never set one, nor was asked to do so)? what's standard filemanager for ubuntu, and where do i find it?
<almoxarife> andip: there is a simple method, you need to install 'synaptic' and get very used to it, it will answer all your questions
<andip> almoxarife: i changed my questions, you should change your answer ;)
<isr45> how can i install tata photon in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<almoxarife> andip: same answer applies, no root, use sudo/gksu
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Thanks. I think I will just give it a go by building it myself. I will install the latest linux-source and linux-generic and then buld it by myself.
<isr45> do i have to install any packages for that ?
<almoxarife> isr45: is there a installable 'deb' avail?
<andip> almoxarife: afaik, to use sudo, i need a shell. i've not figured out how to get to one yet
<isr45> i don't know
<isr45> how can i chk that ?
<andip> isr45: use synaptic ;p
<DrGrov> almoxarife: But I will go with that X config link you pasted first ;-)
<DrGrov> almoxarife: I think it is just hanging about that. Nothing serious otherwise I hope. I can always build from scratch.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: the second value seems low
<DrGrov> almoxarife: But I wonder, there is again another update for linux-source and linux-generic. That is worrying. That means I gotta every time rebuild it over and over again.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: the modules you mean?
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Perhaps yes, it might just be that I gotta set the HorizSync and VertRefresh values higher but the problem is that I can not find them for my LG TV.
<nickchr> Any suggestions on which distro to use for a system that only requires to run a Perl app on boot? Has to be as minimal as possible as it uses IDE Flash memory (DOM) and the board is the VIA EPIA ME6000G??
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Yes, installing linux-source and linux-generic kernels means I gotta install the actual nvidia-current, either from nVidia themselves or from the repositories, again and again which strikes my nerve.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: try the link i put up first
<almoxarife> andip: what happens if you hit, alt-f1?
<RomeoAva> an update at Unity or at Gnome will solve the problem?
<andip> almoxarife: something called "dash home" is activated on my uppermost left corner
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Yes, will do. The only problem I feel is that I will still update all those important security updates like kernel etc. and it will brake it again and again.
<andip> almoxarife: if i press it some folder is opened. which i'm guessing is the default file-manager?
<andip> no, a menu of kinds
<almoxarife> andip: no idea,
<andip> almoxarife: what did you expect to happen when i pressed alt+f1?
<almoxarife> i expected runner to pop up, try alt-f2 andip...
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Perhaps a PM is in order if you do not mind?
<DrGrov> almoxarife: I can copy paste my current xorg.conf for you as a pastebin so you can see what is up.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: i dont do pm, sorry
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ok, good.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: pastebin it
<DrGrov> almoxarife: here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422989/
<andip> almoxarife: yeah. seems i can type in commands to run in that alt+f2 window
<arun_> hi there
<arun_> my laptop is not showing wireless connections
<arun_> can anyone help me out
<arun_> ?
<antonius> ??
<arun_> using ubuntu 12.04
<arun_> I can connect through ethernet cable
<almoxarife> DrGrov: yeap, looks pretty much like mine, did you try increasing resolution via the link/?
<arun_> but wireless is not being detected
<almoxarife> andip: good, now type 'terminal' in the box
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Not yet. I am reading into it now.
<arun_> please help me out troubleshooting wireless
<almoxarife> arun_: expand on the issue
<ptrv> hi, I am running Ubuntu 12.10 and sometimes the nm-applet doesnt show the signal strength. Connection still up but the nm-applet icon shows no signal. Anyone with the same issue?
<arun_> Can anyone tell me how can i configure wireless on ubuntu 12.04
<DrGrov> almoxarife: So I start with gtf first and then xrandr?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: i think i used 'cvn'
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ok
<andip> almoxarife: the window vanishes, and nothing new pops up. never mind though.. all i really need is to see how steam works. anyone know if steam is easily installable?
<almoxarife> andip: steam has its own channel, #ubuntu-steam
<koleoptero> need some help with ndiswrapper here if there's anyone available
<morfeo_81> hi
<andip> almoxarife: thanks for your assistance :)
<arun_> almoxarife : my laptop is not detecting wireless networks
<arun_> any
<almoxarife> arun_: using it right now?
<arun_> yes
<morfeo_81> How recover data from hard drive? I try foremost recover many files but not mine...why?
<almoxarife> arun_: pastebin /var/log/syslog after trying to cycle thru wifi, yes, you may/will disconnect, return with the pastebin
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Here I got it with cvt
<morfeo_81> Please, How recover data from hard drive? I try foremost recover many files but not mine...why?
<almoxarife> morfeo_81: I try foremost recover many files but not mine...why? <-- that is confusing
<oodles_arun> hi almoxarife
<oodles_arun> arun here
<almoxarife> :)
<oodles_arun> yes please tell
<almoxarife> tell?
<oodles_arun> wireless issue
<almoxarife> arun_: pastebin /var/log/syslog after trying to cycle thru wifi, yes, you may/will disconnect, return with the pastebin
<oodles_arun> laptop not detecting wireless networks
<oodles_arun> ok
<morfeo_81> <almoxarife>: I use foremost software and  from 1 tera recover 15 giga but the files are copy of the same images of drivers of the hard drive. I don't found any image I put in that hard drive and any document
<almoxarife> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DrGrov> almoxarife: I tried adding it with xrandr but nothing happened. I probably forgot to add the --addmode line and path to where.
<almoxarife> morfeo_81: cant help you, try ##linux
<almoxarife> DrGrov: there is a sequence that must be followed
<oodles_arun> i did not understand cycle thru wifi
<morfeo_81> thanks however !
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Okay so just doing like this is nothing: xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<koleoptero> need some help with ndiswrapper here if there's anyone available :(
<almoxarife> oodles_arun: try using wifi first, that will collect data to /var/log/syslog, then pastebin as per above
<morfeo_81> HI!
<almoxarife> DrGrov: addmode? , i am not looking at the doc
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ok, it said on the wiki link that it should work like that.
<oodles_arun> almoxarife: pastebin.com/ajbCX8Kd
<aeon-ltd> koleoptero: describe it the best you can, the channel will do their best
<koleoptero> aeon-ltd, one minute, I found something with google after all, if it doesn't work I'll come again
<koleoptero> stupid thing been torturing me for a whole day now
<koleoptero> lol
<almoxarife> oodles_arun: nothing there, wifi related
<DrGrov> almoxarife: I will just put in xorg.conf as it is said. Hopefully works. If not, I try again.
<myhero> almoxarife: what is the irc logs link ?
<shahid_> how good is usb3 support in 64bit desktop?
<almoxarife> myhero: no idea
<myhero> almoxarife: how to get list for all the channels ?
<almoxarife> myhero: no idea
<myhero> on the current server ?
<almoxarife> myhero: no idea
<myhero> any android and firefox channels ?
<myhero> almoxarife: ?? ^^
<Steph_De_Chine> myhero: Firefox channel is #firefox. Get Firefox from http://www.firefox.com/ | Go to irc.mozilla.org for #thunderbird and #seamonkey | http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-and-diagnose-firefox-problems
<almoxarife> oodles_arun: Dec 10 16:56:22 arun-Vostro-1550 dnsmasq[32659]: warning: no upstream servers configured <-- issue?
<Steph_De_Chine> myhero: And #android is for Android too.
<myhero> Steph_De_Chine: thnx, any android channel ? and how to see irc logs ?
<myhero> Steph_De_Chine: thnx and for logs ?
<Steph_De_Chine> myhero: What logs?
<myhero> Steph_De_Chine: like current chat logs in this channel ? i want some older logs!
<almoxarife> myhero: pls stay on topic, logs are not
<DrGrov> almoxarife: I added it like it said on the wiki. I am about to reboot to see what happens, I hope it will work.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: good luck
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Thanks :)
<myhero> almoxarife: i want some older logs for this channel only....for some other troubleshooting suggestions
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Hopefully I will be back soon... Real soon....
 * DrGrov says his famous last words
<DJones> !logs | myhero Is this what you're looking for,
<ubottu> myhero Is this what you're looking for,: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<micjan02> how do i do "git show" in svn?
<myhero> DJones: thnx...maybe it will help thnx again
<almoxarife> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Absolutely nothing happened. Still stuck at 1360x768.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and syslog
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Okay, will do.
<wave49> how can i connect tata photon in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ikonia> tata python ?
<ikonia> how is that different from normal python ?
<almoxarife> wave49: is that a fone?
<wave49> no data card
<ikonia> ooh photon
<wave49> tata photon+
<parapan> Hi there ..cannot login to ubuntu after installing artistx; error:Gnome power manager was not installed correctly; df -h shows /dev/sda6 as 100% used; I've booted with LiveDVD, root user and deleted approx 30 GB but df -h shows the same result ...can someone support pls ???
<almoxarife> wave49: how does it connect to the machine?
<ikonia> parapan: what's on /dev/sda6 ?
<ilja> how do I run a .run file?
<ikonia> parapan: is your home dir on /dev/sda6
<ikonia> ilja: nvidia drivers by any chance ?
<myhero> DJones: thnx for logs link....i got what i wanted but to bring to your notice, the second link - http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode is not opening
<wave49> i just plug in and then it shows connected to CDMA network
<ilja> ikonia: no, mplabx
<parapan> ikonia: yes / ubuntu partition, with home folder
<wave49> but it doesnt cnnect to internet
<ikonia> parapan: so that's why you can't login
<DrGrov> almoxarife: This is what I got, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423036/
<ikonia> parapan: the question is what's filling it up
<ikonia> ilja: mplabx...no idea what that is, but normally just make it executable and run it
<ilja> If a program works on Ubuntu under VMware, is it guaranteed to work under a real install?
<ilja> ikonia: how do i make it exe?
<ikonia> chmod it
<ikonia> ilja: it "should work" if it works in vmware
<wave49> do i have to install any package to use tata photon+ in ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> wave49: you need to work out what chipset is in the dongle
<ikonia> wave49: then find out if linux supports it
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Pretty sure it is about the HorizSync and VertRefresh values. They are way too low.
<IdleOne> wave49: do you have usb-modeswitch installed?
<parapan> ikonia: I've installed artistX alongside with Ubuntu . . I guess I took all available space from ubuntu's / for the new OS . . .but again, I've already deleted a .vdi file of 30 GB and the df -h is giving me the same resuls sda6 100% used ...
<Yeasi> hi guys , i have issu with ssh , when i'm tryin to connect somewhere i'm getting  "modulus too small: 512 < minimum 768 bits"
<Yeasi> i have changed sshd_config ServerKeyBits to 512 but.....
<ikonia> parapan: artistx ? is that an OS ?
<ilja> what should i chmod with?
<ikonia> ilja: man chmod
<wave49> ikonia: how can i figure out that ? pls help. i am a novice
<parapan> ikonia: yes ...a linux distro dedicated to multimedia ; based on ubuntu 12 I think ...
<wave49> idleone: yes i have usb-modeswitch installed
<myhero> wave49: assuming u have usb photon+ , most of these dont have linux drivers with them and dont support linux but if they do are linux compatible and have drivers then u dont have to do anything....just plug it in and it will automatically install relevant linux drivers and start working
<ikonia> parapan: so you can't install that on the same partition as ubuntu
<ikonia> parapan: so I don' know what you've done
<Yeasi> anybody helps me? :-)
<IdleOne> wave49: see http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.ca/2011/12/how-to-use-or-connect-tata-photon-plus-in-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> Yeasi: what version of ubuntu ?
<Yeasi> ikonia: i'm using debian squeeze
<ikonia> Yeasi: then ask in #debian
<Yeasi> ikonia: same issue on debian 10.04
<ikonia> Yeasi: then ask in #debian
<Yeasi> ikonia: sorry , not debian ubuntu 10.04 :-)
<ikonia> Yeasi: you're using debian - ask in #debian
<parapan> ikonia: let's start small .....I have booted with Live DVD and I've deleted a file of 30 Gb; why the system doesn't see this space ?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: did you take any shortcuts?
<ikonia> parapan: please showme the output of "df -h" from the livecd
<ikonia> "show me"
<DrGrov> almoxarife: No, I did not if I understand it right. I added the modeline fully, could it be case sensitive the hsync and vsync names? I put a big letter.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: did you see the error in xorg.log?
<wave49> IdleOne: i have already did that. and it showed that you are connected to a CDMA network but after a second it shows that you are offline or disconnected
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Yes, it discarded it completely. That the TV was not "compatible".
<myhero> wave49: also check photon+ box, it must be written on it if it supports linux or not.....btw whats your model of photon+ ?
<wave49> myhero: it supoorts windows , mac os and linux
<myhero> wave49: what your make and model no. of dongle ?
<wave49> and the steps that they have mentioned to configure tata photon+ in ubuntu aren't useful for me
<wave49> myhero: tata photon plus EC516
<myhero> wave49: which co. ?
<wave49> myhero: tata photon plus EC156
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Here I found the first real clue in a thread. http://www.avforums.com/forums/9621206-post54.html
<wave49> HUAWEI
<wave49> myhero: ??
<myhero> wave49: yes 1minute
<IdleOne> wave49:  I'm am not finding anything useful from google, sorry.
<wave49> IdleOne: it's okay...n  thanx
<myhero> wave49: is this the same model U r asking for ? this is the manual i am getting for this model no.
<wave49> myhero: i have the manual, but it isn't useful for me
<almoxarife> what is a tata?
<parapan> ikonia: you mean all lines ?
<MonkeyDust> almoxarife  just looked it up, it's phone model
<ikonia> parapan: I mean the output of that command
<myhero> almoxarife: U r 'babu', u should this! btw its company in india which provides net services
<almoxarife> DrGrov: i dont think you followed the directions, start from scratch
<myhero> know*
<IdleOne> myhero: Mind not insulting people with silly comments based on stereotypes
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ok, I did follow them. But sure. I do them again.
<wave49> myhero: because it says, that "once after inserting the modem double click and open the folder /media/Photon Plus"  but after inserting the modem i didnt get any such folder
<IdleOne> myhero: As a matter of fact your comment is racist and I have a good mind to ban you.
<myhero> IdleOne: i know...better tell that to your collegues also :)
<almoxarife> DrGrov: you dont have much choice, be carefull with the caps, dont use them unless specified
<IdleOne> myhero: my colleague?
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ok, I jump in and take away the first capital letter of HorizSync and VertRefresh.
<parapan> ikonia: output has several lines ....showing the partitions that are mounted .....the df -h from the broken distro shows /dev/sda6 100% full ......the df -h from the live DVD shows few percents on each line ....only if I mount the / partitions it shows sda6 as 100% used ....
<wave49> IdleOne : can you tell me that why can't i get /media/Photon Plus folder after inserting my modem because the manual says that i should get it
<myhero> IdleOne: if u'll search old logs..u'll find that the comment was once made to me by other user, i'll assume u were racist that time and ignored it and whatever plz go ahead
<ikonia> parapan: can you please show me the output from the live CD as I requested
<IdleOne> wave49: I don't know sorry.
<wave49> myhero: can you help me now ?
<wave49> IdleOne: it's okay
<parapan> ikonia: I'll have to type everyting cause it's on the other PC .....should I do it on screen here or on pastebin ?
<wave49> myhero: can u tell me why can't i get that folder ?
<ikonia> parapan: does your other machine have access to the internet ?
<ikonia> parapan: (the problem machine with the livecd)
<parapan> ikonia: I can configure ...start with live DVD, set up the network connection and then access internet ....
<ikonia> parapan: ok, then you can cut and paste into a pastebin and just give me the URL or use pastebinit and give me the URL
<KETAN> hi
<KETAN> i am new and need help
<fidel_> KETAN: start with a problem describtion
<DJones>  KETAN Welcome to the channel, just ask your question on one line and if somebody is able to help, I'm sure they'll start responding
<KETAN> want to start using Ubuntu but have still not , can I install it on windows
<KETAN> and have something like a dual OS ?
<Brent> I have just installed windows 7. I meant to leave some space for ubuntu but forgot. Will ubuntu be able to resize my ntfs partition sot hat I can dual boot, or will I need to start from scratch?
<ikonia> Brent: I suggest you resize it from a livecd before trying to install ubuntu
<ikonia> Brent: then make sure you run chkdisk from windows after the re-size
<fidel_> KETAN: you can either install it (ubuntu) on a free partition and then have a dual-boot machine - or install it inside a virtual machine inside windows - or just use a live-cd of ubuntu to take a first look
<xbox> ubuntu on 360
<almoxarife> KETAN: you can install ubuntu via wubi.exe , that would run using win/ntfs(the windows drive)
<KETAN> what is Live cd ?
<ikonia> !install | KETAN
<ubottu> KETAN: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> KETAN: please read the link for how to use/install ubuntu
<ikonia> KETAN: please also read https://help.ubuntu.com to get an idea of how to actually use ubuntu
<KETAN> ok
<xbox> what application for make a screenshot on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<DJones> xbox: As far as I'm aware, you can't install ubuntu on an xbox 360
<xbox> unbuntu is on my 360 actualy
<almoxarife> xbox: if all else fails, vlc!
<ikonia> xbox: scrot
<xbox> scrot ?
<xbox> i dont speak english
<ikonia> xbox: that is the application name
<xbox> i understand very little
<MonkeyDust> KETAN  xbox what is your language?
<almoxarife> xbox: xbox is windows aint it?
<xbox> scrot is a application for a screenshot ,?
<Germanaz0> hello everybody, I found a bug on ubuntu appstore xD
<Germanaz0> http://ubuntuone.com/009LnJDqPbiG50047Lylep
<xbox> french
<MonkeyDust> xbox what is your language?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> xbox: correct
<parapan2> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/kDYXsWkf - first output only the LiveDVD ...second output ....with 167GB partition(ubuntu) mounted and 24 Gb partition (artistx) mounted
<xbox> thank you
<KETAN> English
<ikonia> parapan2: ok, how are you deleting the files ?
<almoxarife> Germanaz0: gratuito does not work?
<Germanaz0> gratuito = free
<IdleOne> Germanaz0: if you click on Comprar what happens?
<Germanaz0> buy now = paid
<almoxarife> Germanaz0: yes i know
<Germanaz0> Comprar is paid
<almoxarife> Germanaz0: or 'buy'
<Germanaz0> so, how a software is free and could be bought
<IdleOne> Germanaz0: I know what the word means. What happens if you click on it?
<Germanaz0> true
<parapan2> ikonia: from terminal > sudo nautilus > browse /home folder > delete .....
<Germanaz0> it send me to a page to pay
<Germanaz0> have to fill credit card, etc
<ikonia> parapan2: if you go into /media/e4530b7a-50c0-4459-bd66-620d4b26b679 are the files still there ?
<parapan2> ikonia: but for sure it's not the proper way since the space is not freed ....
<Germanaz0> with price 0
<parapan2> ikonia: nope ..they are not showed anymore ...
<almoxarife> Germanaz0: sounds like a deal, jump on it
<IdleOne> Germanaz0: ok, that appears to be a bug. open a terminal and do ubuntu-bug software-center
<ikonia> ahhh sudo nautilus
<ikonia> parapan2: go into /media/e4530b7a-50c0-4459-bd66-620d4b26b679/root
<Germanaz0> ok IdleOne now I'm not in that pc, tonight will do that command
<ikonia> parapan2: look for a .trash or .recycle or something in that directory (use ls -la in that directory to see)
<IdleOne> Germanaz0: that will gather some info and then open a browser where you can add the screenshot and details.
<x_> Sup party people
<jndcjdc> IdleOne: just wanna tell, U r Idiot and Ur act is cowardly rather height of stupidity
<x_> IdleOne, lol :-)
<Germanaz0> IdleOne, try to find, nitro, on appstore, do you have the same bug ?
<IdleOne> Germanaz0: I don't have the software-center
<Germanaz0> ah ok
<DJones> Germanaz0: I've just tried, it does the same thing for me on 12.04
<Germanaz0> DJones, really, a weird bug, I will write to nitro guys
<Germanaz0> maybe is a problem of them, setting up the repo
<parapan2> ikonia: let me understand ...go into root folder of original Ubuntu install ??
<ikonia> parapan2: yes in /media/e4530b7a-50c0-4459-bd66-620d4b26b679/root on the livecd
<DJones> Germanaz0: Its probably worthwhile reporting it as a bug though as IdleOne suggested
<Germanaz0> ok
<x_> Guys I have a debian/ubuntu question. Debian is still on kernel 2.6 with Squeeze, Ubuntu is on 3.5 where can i see a list of kernel changes between 2.6 and 3.5?
<IdleOne> kernel.org
<rushiagr> x_: what exactly you want to see in changes?
<parapan2> ikonia: i need sudo to access /root ...what's the password of the live dvd root user ???
<ikonia> parapan2: there isn't one
<x_> rushiagr, I have been thinking about switching to debian because I don't like the way ubuntu is going w/ unity and the shopping stuff being embedded and basically some stuff that I just don't agree with /end rant. The only thing that concerns be about debian is it does not get kernel updates so it is still on 2.6 I don't want to take a step back if I'm gonna lose anything major.....
<parapan2> ikonia: I gave enter but it doesn't work ...
<ikonia> what command are you using exactly
<parapan2> ikonia: cd /media/eBRBBRBRBRBBR (ubuntuinstallationHDD)/root .........cd: root: Permission denied
<ikonia> parapan2: sudo -i
<ikonia> parapan2: you should get a root shell
<parapan2> good
<parapan2> That's the point
<ikonia> parapan2: then cd /media/$$$$$/root
<parapan2> ikonia: OK, I have only one folder : Desktop
<ikonia> parapan2: please type "du - h" in the root folder (not Desktop)
<parapan2> ikonia: a lot of files .....
<ikonia> look at the last number
<ikonia> it should say $X GB
<ikonia> or $X MB
<parapan2> 872 K
<ikonia> ok, lets try again
<ikonia> parapan2: lets do "cd .." then do "du -h" again looking at the last number
<x_> Ok that kernel.org website has changelogs but it is all very cryptic as I am not a programmer. Can any one tell me in human readable terms a big difference between 2.6 > 3.5 kernels? Like does anything work on 3.5 that won't work on 2.6 ?
<ikonia> x_: it has some additional device drivers yes
<x_> ikonia, such as?
<ikonia> x_: however if you don't know what it does why do you want it
<ikonia> just use what your distro provides
<x_> ikonia,did you see my above post to rushiagr?
<ikonia> x_: the change logs are written in English, you're capable of reading what's been added
<x_> ikonia, reading yes, it does not mean I understand what it says
<ikonia> x_: if you don't understand it, then you don't need it
<ikonia> x_: just use what the distro provides
<x_> ikonia, alright, last question then is it a big performance decrease from 3.5 to 2.6 ?
<ikonia> no
<x_> alright thanks for the info.
<parapan2> ikonia: it's the same ...872 K ...but I guess is calculating the files of the LiveCD not of the broken install ....
<ikonia> parapan2: what command exactly are you typing
<parapan2> ikonia: open terminal / sudo -i / root bash on live DVD / cd /media/e2442xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/root   /   du -h
<ikonia> parapan2: apologies, "du -h ."
<ikonia> parapan2: then do "cd .." and redo "du -h ."
<ikonia> actually, you don't need the .
<ikonia> please do cd .. then re-do du -h
<parapan2> ikonia: sorry exactly the same .....872 K
<ikonia> please show me the output of "pwd"
<parapan2> ikonia: /media/e4530b7a-50c0-4459-bd66-620d4b26b679/root
<ikonia> parapan2: I told you to do cd ..
<ikonia> did  you do that ?
<parapan2> ikonia: to run dh command at bash ? outside root folder ?
<ikonia> yes
<IdleOne> parapan2: the full command is ( cd .. )
<ikonia> so "cd .." then "du -h"
<ilja> if i installed a program, where do i start it from?
<ikonia> ilja: depends how/what you installed
<Pici> ilja: "usually" things get added to specific directories that are in your $PATH so that you can run them from anywhere.
<MonkeyDust> ilja  take a look in /usr/bin
<gyre007> anyone knows how to delete a file whos name is: ???%5?w3?????c8???r?????Q??fYKqT????r????{??(d????Ӥ??D???????:`b????,M?+m???9?v??7?|ak????????唜p
<ilja> mplabx with a .run file
<gyre007> wth :)
<gyre007> i've no clue...tried all sorts of things
<ikonia> ilja: it normally self decompresses to the current working directory
<parapan2> ikonia: I run the "du -h ." on root# - now it's counting like tousands files . . . .
<ikonia> ilja: however you should see that when you run it
<x_> gyre007, rm ???<tab key>
<ikonia> parapan2: one level up from the root dir
<ikonia> parapan2: no, not in the root dir
<ikonia> parapan2: in /media/e4530b7a-50c0-4459-bd66-620d4b26b679
<ikonia> parapan2: it will do thousands of files, but then give you a summary at the end
<jrib> gyre007: you sure that's not a sign of some sort of filesystem corruption?
<parapan2> ikonia: one level up ...means in media/xxxxxxxx Ok, got that now ....how do I stop the previous command ???
<Pici> gyre007: if you can get 'find' to well, find it, you can use -delete
<ikonia> just let it finish
<ikonia> that's why I kept saying "cd .." which puts you into /media/e4530b7a-50c0-4459-bd66-620d4b26b679
<parapan2> ikonia: didn't got-it right ......that's why I was counting files from the root folder only ....and after that I tought i have to cd .. until the filesystem ...
<ikonia> parapan2: just cd /media/e4530b7a-50c0-4459-bd66-620d4b26b679 then "du -h"
<kilon> anyone knows how to add a software to ubuntu software center, its open source , its a well known programming language and IDE , its MIT licensed and can be found here http://www.pharo-project.org/home
<parapan2> ikonia: done that ...just waiting for the result
<Pici> !newpackage | kilon
<ubottu> kilon: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<gyre007> I did rm *w3c* and that did the trick...
<gyre007> x__: autocomplete didnt work as you were suggersting
<kilon> ubottu: thank you very much
<ubottu> kilon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kilon> haha
<Pici> kilon: you're welcome :)
<kilon> thanks you Pici
<parapan2> ikonia: 161G
<ikonia> parapan2: ok, so the files are still there
<ikonia> parapan2: do you know the name of one of the files ?
<parapan2> artist or artistx.vdi
<ikonia> ok, so cd /media/e4530b7a-50c0-4459-bd66-620d4b26b679
<parapan2> search ?
<ikonia> then "find . -name artistx.vdi -print"
<parapan2> ikonia: ./.Trash-0/files/artist/artist.vdi
<t432> How do it fix this?  message: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<ikonia> ok, so it's in the .Trash-0 dir
<ikonia> parapan2: rm -rf .Trash-0/*
<kilon> oh boy thats tons of work :D
<DJones> !fixdpkg | t432
<ubottu> t432: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<parapan2> ikonia: let me check if I can find this with nautilus also .....
<ikonia> parapan2: no
<ikonia> parapan2: just type the command I have told you
<parapan2> ikonia: Ok ...just wanted to learn some more ...:D
<ikonia> parapan2: nautlius will not teach you anything
<ikonia> its just browsing a directory
<ikonia> so just run the command I've given you
<t432> i'DJones: Thats not it. Got the message when trying to install tomcat6 package,
<parapan2> ikonia: for sure but you gave me the remove command so I was wondering why I was not able to find the ./Trash-0 folder ????
<ikonia> because it's a "." directory
<yu> ll -a
<ikonia> pay attention to what's been given
<ikonia> .Trash-0
<ikonia> not Trash-0
<parapan2> ikonia: the cursor is blinking and the HDD is accessed .....
<xsl> hello guys... i'm doing apt-get -s --no-install-recommends install lxc debootstrap libcap2-bin libpam-cap ( so i dont install cloud-utils - its like 10 more packages of "junk" )
<xsl> will this limit any feature not related to cloud images for lxc?
<parapan2> ikonia: gone ....now the df -h output says 22 Gb free ...should I try to reboot ???
<ikonia> parapan2: that should be enough to let you boot and sort the rest of your issues out
<parapan2> ikonia: try to boot and be right back from the other PC ......
<thejollygrimreap> #reprap
<aeon-ltd> thejollygrimreap: did the dock thing work?
<thejollygrimreap> i followed the instructions on it and the software centre didn't work for installing gnome shell so i did it in the terminal and it worked perfectly
<b7r3b3L> hey people can anyone help me.. i'm new here
<armers> help leave
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yu> can any body tell me the difference between terminal and console
<aeon-ltd> yu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_console first line
<yu> thx
<parapan> ikonia: thak you so much bro'; it seems to work fine now; I was thinking in the same direction for solving my problem but I was few "commands" short ...thank you once again, I'll copy the commands for later use ..
<ikonia> parapan: you're welcome
<yu> someone told me that 'you`re welcome' is too official in English ,is that true?
<ikonia> yu: no
<yu> i see
<Kartagis> 11.10 had a native typing break reminder. does anyone remember its name?
<Kartagis> it also could locked the screen
<JohnWHSmith> Hello
<llutz> Kartagis: "wife" scnr
<Kartagis> lol
<Kartagis> llutz: er... that was a joke, right?
<Pici> Kartagis: the only one that comes to mind is workrave, but I've never used it.
<oskar-> Kartagis:  there still seem to exist some gconf settings in /desktop/gnome/typing_break (see e.g. in gconf-editor). i don't know, if they still have any effect...
<Slart> Kartagis: there used to be some settings for this somewhere in the keyboard settings.. not sure if that was a separate application or something built-in though
<Kartagis> Slart: do you know of a similar application?
<oskar-> Kartagis:  http://ubuntuguide.net/get-back-typing-break-in-ubuntu-12-04-11-10
<Slart> Kartagis: I've seen some threads recommending something called xwrit, haven't tried it myself though
<Slart> Kartagis: sorry, xwrits
<ilja> is the 694MB iso all i need to boot from usb and install?
<Slart> Kartagis: this page, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/182597 , claims that typing_break has been deprecated in gnome 3.. perhaps that's why it's also missing in ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 182597 in gnome-control-center "Typing break reminder delay should be longer." [Medium,Confirmed]
<Kartagis> probably
<Kartagis> thanks oskar- and Slart
<Slart> Kartagis: this looks promising http://ubuntuguide.net/get-back-typing-break-in-ubuntu-12-04-11-10
<DJones> !install | ilja
<ubottu> ilja: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DJones> ilja: All you should need is the desktop .iso, then burn it to a cd or usb stick following the instructions in ubottu's links and then boot from the cd/usb stick
<ilja> DJones: can i just copy the iso to the usb?
<ilja> why is the 32bit version recommended? i have a 64bit platform
<lucido> how do I get my samsung scx-4521f to scan?
<eskimio> 2 Questions:
<eskimio> 1. Why is it that Pidgin isn't showing up in my dock/application toolbar even though I have it open?
<eskimio> 2. Does anyone have any recommendations on someplace to go/something to read/etc. in regards to being a new ubuntu/linux user? I just installed Ubuntu last night and I'd like to bring myself up to speed on all the capabilities of the system and also download/acquire useful applications and such.
<FloodBot1> eskimio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> ilja: The 32 bit is recommended because its more compatible with different hardware, but in most cases 64 bit is fine
<Slart> ilja: there are some software, mostly proprietary older stuff, that is only available in 32bit.. but you'll be fine with 64-bit
<DJones> ilja: You need to burn it to cd/usb using the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Slart> ilja: in my case I'm having problems with some banking stuff that is only available for 32bit
<DJones> ilja: Or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick if you're going to install from a usb stick
<iceroot> Slart: but normally the 32bit versions are running on amd64
<iceroot> Slart: amd64 is not running on 32bit, but the other way is fine
<gyre007> im having a hard time decrypting some archive...ive no idea why :) https://gist.github.com/4250559
<guang_> which tool can be used to analyze fat file system??
<ikonia> analyze ?
<gyre007> the data have been encrypted using this gem https://github.com/meskyanichi/backup/wiki/Encryptors
<Slart> iceroot: yes, but in this case the bank wants me to download a 32bit firefox addon for 32bit firefox.. and then the addon needs other 32bit libraries.. and comes with its own inhouse-"as stupid as we are"-installer that doesn't just let me just put the files in the right place
<iceroot> Slart: ah ok, that doesnt sound nice
<ilja> I want to boot from USB
<ilja> not DVD
<ikonia> what's stopping you ?
<Slart> iceroot: well.. no.. but it gives me my yearly dosage of tech-rage.. usually keeps me going for at least another year =)
<ilja> still need to burn? i have installed backratck linux with jsut an ISO
<mustafa_> hi
<ikonia> ilja: you can use the same process as you used with backtrack on ubuntu
<blami> ilja: no just dd iso image to usb drive
<blami> ilja: it should boot then ...
<mustafa_> could any onehelp me
<iceroot> Slart: but if i am correct firefix is only available in 32bit?
<mustafa_> new user for ubuntu
<blami> mustafa_: if you tell us your issue :)
<iceroot> Slart: there was something like "we are using the binaries from mozilla directly and there are only 32bit"
<mustafa_> i want to install a lamp server and configure it
<blami> iceroot: huh?
<mustafa_> but dont know
<blami> iceroot: i have 64bit firefox
<blami> mustafa_: there are plenty howtos around internet ... you should read carefully. Why are you doing so? for development?
<Slart> iceroot: that might be so.. but the addons and plugins are 64 bit, I think.. it has almost been a year since I messed with this the last time
<iceroot> hm ok file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox is showing 64bit, i am sure on older releases firefox was 32bit only because mozilla was not providing 64bit binaries
<mustafa_> sorry  have a problem with php config and link my php navigator with mysql
<blami> iceroot: eh, ubuntu really doesn't relly on what mozilla provides
<iceroot> blami: you are not allowed to change firefox because of that debian is not using firefox
<ilja> blami: dd?
<iceroot> blami: and because of "you are not allowed" you have to use the binaries
<ilja> for USB i dont need to burn? just copy iso to USB?
<Pici> ilja: no.
<iceroot> blami: you are not allowed to change firefox when you still want to call it firefox
<ilja> Pici: no as in dont need to burn?
<Rexter> Hi, I'm using 12.04 in classic mode with docky. Sometimes docky crashes, or simply go away during system updates. I'm looking for a way to have docky auto restart if the system finds that it's not running. What I want is similar to how OSX restarts the dock whenever needed, and Windows does the same with Explorer.
<Pici> ilja: you can't just "copy the iso" to the USB and expect it to work. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<blami> iceroot: i don't think so. Debian does not ship firefox because it has trademarked branding (that fox hugging planet)
<iceroot> blami: as i said
<iceroot> blami: you are not allowed to change firefox and call it still firefox because of the trademark
<blami> iceroot: you are allowed to change firefox. It is opensource project
<iceroot> blami: but not using the name firefox
<ilja> so just ut the iso on the usb...
<AndreeeCZ> hello. Would this netbook be okay with ubuntu? http://www.alza.cz/hp-pavilion-dm1-4210sc-d339930.htm#popis
<MonkeyDust> AndreeeCZ  wrong channel
<guang_> which command can be used to analyze fat file system??
<blami> iceroot: yeah but you can recompile and package it and ship it
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<iceroot> blami: yes
<blami> iceroot: ubuntu compiles firefox from mozilla repository without any patches dissaproved by mofo
<AndreeeCZ> MonkeyDust, what do you mean? This is #ubuntu channel.. ? In what channel should i ask? :)
<blami> iceroot: you can even pack it with handful of extensions or plugins
<blami> iceroot: and it is still ok
<mat619> Hey there! A coworker would like to have an own session on my Xeon workstation that I use here, in order to have access to a powerful machine for number crunching to access from a Windows terminal server. Any ideas how to accomplish this task? I've never done anything like that, so open for all ideas.
<guang_> for example,i want to find the sec number of root directory by tool instead of manual.
<iceroot> blami: and earlier versions did not recompile it, they used the binary
<blami> iceroot: problems in debian were a little bit different
<MonkeyDust> AndreeeCZ  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mustafa_> blami :iam using 12.10
<mat619> Running Kubuntu 12.04 btw.
<iceroot> blami: and because of that there was not amd64 version
<blami> iceroot: I would say they shipped recompilled 32bit only binary because flash and java wasn't compatible with 64bit one
<iceroot> blami: i thought the reason was different but the result will be the same, 32bit version :)
<mephistohk> dd
<Dooma> hello
<kakq> good
<kakq> I'm be back
<mephistohk> yes, you are back
<Dooma> I have a problem with acpi buttons .. for example Brightness down button
<hanai> hi
<Dooma> hi
<BluesKaj> iceroot, blama , the adobe site version libflashplayer.so placed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins works fine here
<ilja> should i format my usb to FAT if i should install from USB?
<iceroot> ilja: no
<iceroot> ilja: it will automaticly be formated to the ISO filesystem
<mustafa_> hi
<superbbb> ciao a tutti
<superbbb> come si fa a formattare una penna usb
<Pici> !it | superbbb
<ubottu> superbbb: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Domincii> Hey folks, I can't seem to access one of my hard drives in windows, however it's useable in Ubuntu, could someone help? or should i go to ##windows? im not sure which OS is the problem atm
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> because its a windows problems
<Domincii> kanliot: thanks
<kanliot> is it ext4
<b14d3> It could be an Ubuntu issue, if Samba isn't configured properly
<b14d3> Or is it a dual-boot situation?
<Pici> b14d3: samba doesn't have anything to do with drives on the same physical machine.
<b14d3> I don't see anywhere where he said it was or was not on the same physical machine.
<Pici> b14d3: er, nm, sorry :)
<b14d3> No worries, just trying to explore possibilities :)
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> easy to jump to conclusions
<mustafa_> hi
<mustafa_> hi
<mustafa_> hi
<FloodBot1> mustafa_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kanliot> lol
<webdagger> I got a question
<kanliot> ask
<mustafa_>  mustafa: problem with canon printer
<mustafa_> dont work
<ilja> when i install ubuntu nothing has to be formatted before right? the ubuntu installer will take care of all that?
<mustafa_>  mustafa:even when i configure it
<mustafa_> a re done it
<mustafa_>  mustafa still don t work
<MonkeyDust> mustafa_  what is your language?
<mustafa_> english
<kanliot> is that your real name?
<b14d3> ilja: If I remember correctly, then yes. Just pay attention to the prompts and it should allow you to.
<mustafa_>  mustafa:english
<notwist> hey guys, just wondering, is it likely possible that I could connect a domain name I own to my home IP-adress? Not only link it but actually IRC for example and have my domain be foo.com and so on.
<Eagleman> Any suggestion on what to do if i want to use spice with virt-manager, the current qemu version does not support spice :(  compiling wasnt advised becuase other things could break
<notwist> or is it something ISP:s tend to block
<jrib> notwist: ask your ISP
<notwist> jrib: problem is I don
<notwist> t really know what to ask :)
<kanliot> notwist, i've done it.  not that hard with free-ip.org
<notwist> if I can have an... A domain? to one of my IP adresses?
<jrib> notwist: ask them if you can run an http server on your connection
<notwist> kanliot: that's not what I mean though
<jrib> notwist: or whatever service you're thinking of running
<notwist> ok, guys, I think you misunderstand. I already have a setup with free.dns.com -> my home ip. No problem there. I want to be able to have reverse lookups working, so that I can claim, from my computer, to come from foo.com if I own that domain.
<notwist> so my home pc could be alpha.foo.com on the internet and so on
<neogarfield> hello
<neogarfield> first time at irc...
<notwist> neogarfield: welcome :)
<kanliot> point your foo.com to your free dns name.
<neogarfield> thank you @notwist
<notwist> neogarfield: no need for @-signs, thats only for twitter ;)
<notwist> kanliot: um, i dont think that will work
<neogarfield> ha, thanks
<kanliot> fine.  what the heck do i know.
<mustafa_>  mustafa: any suggestion of what to do with canon 3010 printer on ubuntu 12.10 after i configure it and the system see the printer
<notwist> mustafa_: what is your problem
<oskar-> notwist:  as long as you are in control of the responsible name servers for the IP space, your IP is from, you can set reverse records...
<notwist> oskar-: well that would be the problem then I guess if I'm using a private connection
<oskar-> notwist:  yes, i don't know of any provider supporting this. it would then very likely have to be your domain hoster and isp as well
<mustafa_> <notwist:printer canon that dont work on the syster
<mustafa_> <notwist> system
<akamikeym> Hi. Can anyone tell me the license status of Unity? It's open source but is it FLOSS?
<notwist> mustafa_: please elaborate, it doesn't tell me/us anything that it "doesn't work"
<notwist> akamikeym: it can't be open source and not FLOSS
<MonkeyDust> akamikeym  FLOSS means Free (Libre) Open Source Software
<notwist> akamikeym: FLOSS software can still cost money and not be free to use
<jrib> akamikeym: it's gpl or lgpl, I forget
<mustafa_> it is simply dont print i give her a comand and the system tell me its processing but dont print shut
<MonkeyDust> akamikeym  in a way, your question makes no sense
<kilon> hello, I am using ubuntu 12.10 amd64 and when i open libreoffice document in ms office doc format , it displays untitled 1 in the title and when i change the content and press save it ask me for a filename, it also is not able to show the saved file in the same dialog
<jrib> akamikeym: some parts are gpl, some lgpl it seems
<mustafa_> even though i tried it on windows
<akamikeym> Yes and therefore is different from open source, which is only necessarily openly available but not necessarily open for modification.
<mustafa_> iam using wibi
<MonkeyDust> akamikeym  you can always download the source ... use apt-get source
<akamikeym> https://computerfloss.wordpress.com/2009/06/02/whats-in-a-name-free-vs-libre-vs-open-source/
<akamikeym> PS. Thanks for the answers
<retnum> If I add a bash script to init.d then make it executable +x it should be ran on startup yes?
<jrib> retnum: no
<notwist> akamikeym: "open source" almost exlusively means GPL or similar. If you claim that you are "open source" because you permit code audits but NOT modifications, you are making up your own terms.
<jrib> !startup | retnum
<ubottu> retnum: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<notwist> akamikeym: ofcourse technically (semantically) "open source" means only "the source is open to see", but what people _mean_ when they say it is almost always FLOSS
<retnum> jrib: Thank you
<notwist> I don't think a company would call their code "open source" if they dont allow modifications.
<iCarly> scroll nicklist * -100%
<iCarly> scroll nicklist * -100%
<mustafa_> want to open a print server simply how
<iCarly> scroll nicklist * -100%
<FloodBot1> iCarly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucido> how can I enable the weather(temperature) widget in the status bar?
<notwist> mustafa_: if you try to print a document from libreoffice for example, does that work? does it show up in the print queue?
<iCarly> scroll nicklist * +100%
<iCarly> scroll nicklist * +100%
<iCarly> scroll nicklist * +100%
<FloodBot1> iCarly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mustafa_> yes it does appear on the print queue
<Eagleman> Any suggestion on what to do if i want to use spice with virt-manager, the current qemu version does not support spice :(  compiling wasnt advised becuase other things could break
<mustafa_> but simply dont execute
<notwist> mustafa_: have you installed proprietary drivers from the printer manufacturer? have you tried googling for similar problems?
<ActionParsnip> lucido: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<beaver004> exit
<compdoc> Eagleman, Im pretty sure you need a newer version of qemu-kvm than comes from the ubuntu repositories
<lucido> ActionParsnip, hehe, quantal
<mustafa_> well it says that that driver dont work on the newest version old driver
<ActionParsnip> beaver004: its:    /exit
<mustafa_> iam currently using 12.10
<compdoc> spice isnt really needed anymore in any case
<ActionParsnip> !info indicator-weather
<ubottu> indicator-weather (source: indicator-weather): indicator that displays weather information. In component universe, is extra. Version 12.07.30-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 121 kB, installed size 861 kB
<untaken> how do I get a sshf mount point to mount, after the network is up?
<mustafa_> is the is any solution
<blami> mustafa_: sorry I had to leave for meeting
<ActionParsnip> lucido: sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<lucido> ActionParsnip, thank you
<oskar-> untaken:  if you have the mount definition in /etc/fstab, try the option "_netdev" (first char is an underscore)
<untaken> oskar-: thank you, will take a look at that :)
<virtu> Hi guys... I am having some troubles with Windows 8 pre-installed and ubuntu installs... I already made my notebook boot from USB and can install Ubuntu by something else option and creating partition for everything... but cant boot into ubuntu =(
<virtu> I put the loader at /dev/sda6 -> BIOS Boot Partition
<notwist> Just discovered "/ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS" - phew!
<MonkeyDust> notwist  you forget MODES ;)
<notwist> I think I can live with that as long as I don't have to see all the joins and parts :)
<roasted_> Question - If my HDD is named storage, and I plug it in, it'll mount to /media/storage. But let's say another computer is rsyncing data to this particular system. The trick is, this system is rsyncing data over as the root user, and the destination is /media/storage. Question of the day - if I unplug the "storage" drive, would the rsync script fail due to /media/storage not existing? Or would it create the storage directory within /
<roasted_> data over anyway since it's running as root?
<notwist> roasted_: I'm pretty sure it would fail.
<notwist> roasted_: I'm pretty sure /media/storage doesn't disappear because you disconnect the drive, correct?
<notwist> roasted_: however it's easy to experiment, just unplug the disk and try writing something to /media/storage
<RiXtEr> hey guys does anyone know if vim can have a header bar that will tell me what file is currently open? (or even change the title of the terminal window to let me know?)
<roasted_> notwist: if it's mounted by fstab, /media/storage will always exist there. If it's simply named storage and you plug it in, it'll appear, then unplugged disappear. Try it with a flash drive and you'll see.
<roasted_> notwist: yeah, I actually just thought I could test this with a flash drive...
<roasted_> notwist: for a second I was thinking I was out of luck without my external, but I don't need that for the real experiment
<compdoc> if  /media/storage exists even when the drive is unplugged, you'll end up filling up your OS drive
<roasted_> compdoc: exactly.
<roasted_> compdoc: my concern is... what if the drive isn't in fstab, so if I unplug it, "storage" (within /media) disappears... would the rsync script still create storage and dump the data on the OS drive since I'm running it as root? Or would it fail with storage being gone?
<notwist> compdoc roasted_ so if it's mounted in fstab and the folder is still there even though it is unplugged, will it still write?
<roasted_> notwist: yes, because if the drive is unmounted, yet the directory is still there, it'll assume it's on the primary drive.
<roasted_> notwist: for example, let's say I have two drives. an 80GB OS drive, and a 1TB data drive at /media/storage. Technically /media/storage is on the 80GB drive unless I have the 1TB specifically mounted as such via fstab.
<roasted_> notwist: so if the 1TB drive gets fried and doesn't mount, the /media/storage directory would thereby be empty, and currently reside on the 80GB OS drive.
<notwist> roasted_: I understand all of that, I'm just thinking if fstab ever gets involved and says "something else is supposed to be here"
<roasted_> notwist: if your OS drive gets 100% and you reboot, you won't be able to boot properly (been there). Just need to boot to a live USB/CD instance, mount the drive, and delete the data.
<compdoc> notwist, you can prevent issues like that by writing to a specific folder inside /media/storage, is that if it disappears, it wont write
<mustafa_> how to have a root privelige on command lie
<compdoc> sudo su
<oskar-> mustafa_:  sudo -i
<roasted_> compdoc: I'm not understanding how a folder one layer deeper would matter. Nothing would disappear if it's in fstab. Unless I'm missing osmething?
<mustafa_> tahnks
<MonkeyDust> mustafa_  or simply sudo [command]
<notwist> roasted_: it disappears if the mounted disk is gone obviously
<notwist> roasted_: if you mount /dev/hda as /lulz then you wont be able to access /lulz/videos if /dev/hda is gone
<formation3> problem de script d'enregistrement sur serveur marsnet
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<roasted_> notwist: oh, I see. the mount point would still exist (/media/storage) but it would be empty.
<notwist> roasted_: yep
<roasted_> notwist: good thought. I'll make some changes to my setup when I get home!
<roasted_> I can't believe in all of the years I've used Linux I never gave that a thought... appreciate it notwist and compdoc for bringing it up.
<phunyguy_work> roasted_, we are all students, ALL the time.  :)
<budmaester> Can I use this cchannel for support on Xubuntu?
<phunyguy_work> budmaester, sure, but #xubuntu is more appropriate.
<budmaester> Thanks. Bye
<roasted_> phunyguy_work: good philosophy. :D
<phunyguy_work> I hope budmaester made it to #xubuntu... I don't see him there yet.
<phunyguy_work> wonder if he got banned from the channel or something
<slnls> hello there. quick question: any hint and answer is much appreciated: searching for a safe solution to get rid of ICQ. Are there safe and Open Source Alternatives between two Computers. Ubuntu in particular?
<phunyguy_work> slnls,, yes, using salut.
<ciphered> can XEN be installed/managed all in command line? or it needs a grpahical interface like virtualbox?
<phunyguy_work> if you are just talking abotu two computers on the lan anyway
<phunyguy_work> slnls, also if the computers are not on the same lan, you can install Pidgin with the OTR plugin, and use something like Google Talk.
<ciphered> can xen be installed/managed all in command line? or it needs a grpahical interface like virtualbox?
<phunyguy_work> !patience ciphered
<phunyguy_work> !patience | ciphered
<ubottu> ciphered: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Raion> I have a question... It probably is a noob question, but please bear with me... What I want to ask is about Web services... Web services is all about calling a php or some other code file using the http proxy....right?
<phunyguy_work> !info vmm
<ubottu> vmm (source: vmm): manage mail domains/accounts/aliases for Dovecot and Postfix. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-2 (quantal), package size 238 kB, installed size 1154 kB
<phunyguy_work> thats not it...
<phunyguy_work> !info virt-manager
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 349 kB, installed size 3260 kB
<cntb> hi just FYI not trolling .can visit  new https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/107299007624972266094 ubuntu community .we all google right?  just discovered new community seeya
<cntb> bbl
<phunyguy_work> !spam
<phunyguy_work> hmm
<phunyguy_work> cntb, please don't do that again
<cntb> no spam rleax
<diego> hello
<Jodorowsky> hi, when i try to install the adobe flash plugin from the website i get the error "unknown channel 'quantal-partner'"
<diego> hello hello hello
<phunyguy_work> cntb, that is offtopic.
<slnls> phunyguy_work: Thanks. I only found SILC. Reading now. The computers are 200 kilometers away. Its me chatting with girlfriend but ICQ: donotwant.jpg. Thanks for the answers. *gives cookies to channel
<cntb> ok  ok phunyguy_work
<phunyguy_work> !ask | diego
<ubottu> diego: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cntb> definitely offtopic phunyguy_work apologize
<phunyguy_work> !ot | cntb
<ubottu> cntb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diego> anyone using hybride evolution ?
<cntb> ty phunyguy_work
<phunyguy_work> !anyone | diego
<ubottu> diego: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<roasted_> notwist, compdoc, it looks like that doesn't work... burying it a layer deeper.
<slnls> btw using pidgin would definetly help. I see salut (bonjour) is in there. I want to avoid ICQ at any cost.
<Guest63216> hi
<Guest63216> any expert around?
<Guest63216> i have certain querries to ask?
<phunyguy_work> slnls, then there is yoru answer.  the OTR plugin should be available, if not it is in the repos
<b14d3> !ask Guest63216
<b14d3> Aw, forgot the pipe symbol
<b14d3> Oh well, don't ask to ask a question, just ask :)
<phunyguy_work> !ask | Guest63216
<ubottu> Guest63216: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Eagleman> !package libvirt
<Eagleman> !libvirt
<Guest63216> lol right
<phunyguy_work> Eagleman !info
<phunyguy_work> !info libvirt
<ubottu> Package libvirt does not exist in quantal
<slnls> phunyguy_work: OTR uses ICQ. And i want to use something else. Is this not advised?
<phunyguy_work> OTR = off the record.
<phunyguy_work> it's a plugin that encrypts IIRC
<phunyguy_work> has nothing to do with IRC.
<Eagleman> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<phunyguy_work> ERRR, ICQ**
<Guest63216> and prolly its outdated version
<Guest63216> i have installed ubuntu 6
<Guest63216> now i try to update softwares but im unable to
<diego> why ubuntu 6 ?
<phunyguy_work> Eagleman, you can /msg ubottu if you would like to query a bunch at once to test.
<opalepatrick> using 12.10 unity - anyhone noticed a problem with Firefox not wanting to minimise or lose focus. If I move away from Firefox, it immediately returns to the top.
<phunyguy_work> Guest63216 - that version is EOL
<phunyguy_work> !eol | Guest63216
<ubottu> Guest63216: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<opalepatrick> this is without extensions on a new install but alos happened previously
<phunyguy_work> opalepatrick, are you using anything like devilspie?
<opalepatrick> not that I am aware phunyguy_work
<phunyguy_work> ok.  That is strange behavior that I haven't seen yet, and I have 5 machines running Quantal.
<MonkeyDust> Guest63216  better download ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10, create cd or usb stick and install that
<almoxarife> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-get-netflix-streaming-on-ubuntu-1210/4019 <-- that should be a !netflix thing
<almoxarife> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support, please contact the developer through the comments section on that page
<almoxarife> nevermind :)
<opalepatrick> It is strange phunyguy_work - makes it unusable. Had it on an update to 12.10 and a new install (same /home mind)
<BoozeWooz> from hi:P
<opalepatrick> Wonder if it is worth creating a new profile... might do that
<qasim_> i have aqn old laptop (processor=1.7ghz & RAM = 1 GB) please advise my best light weight version of linux...
<BoozeWooz> take LXDE
<BoozeWooz> or EDE
<BoozeWooz> also, 1.7Ghz 1GB ram isnt old :P
<qasim_> EDE?
<MonkeyDust> qasim_  try xubuntu or lubuntu
<qasim_> well it indeed is
<phunyguy_work> !lubuntu | qasim_
<ubottu> qasim_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<almoxarife> qasim_: xubuntu or lubuntu, xfce / lxde
<BoozeWooz> http://equinox-project.org/
<phunyguy_work> !xubuntu | qasim_
<ubottu> qasim_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<BoozeWooz> TBH, xfce is too bloated now to be concidered lightweight really
<qasim_> atleast old for using winows 7 OS
<qasim_> ty phuny
<qasim_> someone else also told me to use xubuntu
<BoozeWooz> hmm lubuntu is more lightweight
<diego>  use bodhi or xubuntu
<phunyguy_work> xubuntu will be fine with thos specs.
<BoozeWooz> just get usb stick and put unetbootin
<almoxarife> qasim_: lxde is a bit nicer looking, my opinion
<phunyguy_work> diego, bodhi is not supported here.
<BoozeWooz> make some nice list of +- 5 distro and test it out
<qasim_> lxde hmmm
<phunyguy_work> please dont suggest other distros that are not ubuntu-supported.
<qasim_>  right
<BoozeWooz> Ubuntu (Lubuntu/xubuntu), mepis(antix) etc etc
<almoxarife> qasim_: the mascot of xfce is a rat, need i say more?
<BoozeWooz> i run here xubuntu hmm
<qasim_> almox ty
<qasim_> im reading
<phunyguy_work> !helpful | BoozeWooz
<qasim_> i will try to see all these versions
<BoozeWooz> thankx
<BoozeWooz> though, the ram usage is +- 120MB clean
<phunyguy_work> what was that command...
<BoozeWooz> i cant say about it.. being ligtweight :/
<qasim_> but i personally feel xbuntu woul be good
<almoxarife> qasim_: :(
<phunyguy_work> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<qasim_> almoxa ..do you have any reservation about xubuntu?
<diego> this is ubuntu channel
<BoozeWooz> look at from examples, DSL oorr..puppy, tinycore
<phunyguy_work> qasim_, that is for you
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, please stop suggesting unsupported distros.
<BoozeWooz> oki
<BoozeWooz> still, wait
<qasim_> im a new linux user and i happened o install ubuntu 6 which is quite old thats why i needed opinion
<wdp> qasim_, so just update it?
<phunyguy_work> !eol | qasim_
<ubottu> qasim_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wdp> :D
<BoozeWooz> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<BoozeWooz> look there, its comparison mem usage
<qasim_> well if it was that easy
<diego> thats old ubuntu 6
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: why not just reinstall with a newer release, upgrading will take a LONG time
<Pici> qasim_: that release is not supported.
<BoozeWooz> and some cool pix too
<qasim_> one more thing
<BoozeWooz> hmm interestings, didnt think theres so few differanse
<BoozeWooz> http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/linux_desktop_vitals/2.png
<BoozeWooz> heres ^
<qasim_> does xubuntu support flash player adobe reader and java jre?
<BoozeWooz> all yes
<phunyguy_work> qasim_, yeas
<BoozeWooz> they are support
<phunyguy_work> yes*
<qasim_> kool
<BoozeWooz> but i think java needs some hackeries
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, the real differences would be between the different flavors of ubuntu.
<qasim_> ty xperts
<BoozeWooz> theres oracle java (bad), but openjre /jdk would work
<BoozeWooz> without prolbmes
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: yes, all the official releases will play flash and java
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, there is nothing wrong with Oracle Java.
<BoozeWooz> there is
<qasim_> im gonna use java runtime environment so i guess that wont cause much trouble
<phunyguy_work> however, it is not used in Ubuntu
<paperplane> I have 2 NICs. NetworkManager always connects to the same network on each NIC when I boot. Can it be set to connect to the two different networks on every login?
<BoozeWooz> if you see how bad java is supported by them
<BoozeWooz> but yes, also license is sub-optimal
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, that is !ot.
<BoozeWooz> ?
<phunyguy_work> !ot | BoozeWooz
<ubottu> BoozeWooz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BoozeWooz> uhh ok soz
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: its fine, there is a PPA for easy install of Oracle Java
<wdp> ActionParsnip, link?
<BoozeWooz> why do that, openjdk better
<wdp> ActionParsnip, actually i was looking for that
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, please stop.
<almoxarife> !oracle
<ActionParsnip> wdp: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=java+ppa
<almoxarife> duckduck :0
<mustafa_> how to move a file from downloads directory to another directory using root privilege
<BoozeWooz> su first then do it?
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: there are features that some people need, one isn't better than the other, they are just different
<BoozeWooz> like sudo pcmanfm
<wdp> ActionParsnip, if it was that easy :D
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: you got me hooked on that search engine
<BoozeWooz> and then you can do it like that
<phunyguy_work> mustafa_, use the sudo command with the mv command in a terminal
<BoozeWooz> or sudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> wdp: it is, I just showed you how easy it is
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, NEVER run a GUI app with sudo.
<qasim_> im downloading  xubuntu 12.10 ... its an ISO image..would i have to make a CD of it before installing
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: sudo is not to be used with gui apps like nautilus
<BoozeWooz> hmm then
<BoozeWooz> su -i and
<wdp> ic, sorry. google gives me different results.
<almoxarife> qasim_: or usb
<MonkeyDust> qasim_  or an usb stick
<BoozeWooz> then nautilus
<phunyguy_work> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: gksudo nautilus
<phunyguy_work> errm...
<ActionParsnip> wdp: google is garbage
<almoxarife> gksu nautilus --no-desktop
<qasim_> my lappy is old ...doesnt support usb
<slnls> phunyguy_work:So OTR is the security. Salute is the protocol? I can not find how to set up salute for the protocol. thanks again. *gives more cookies to channel.
<BoozeWooz> what could be happened wrong if i sudo nautlius?
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: you can boot DVD without issue
<slnls> BoozeWooz: it is gksudo nautilus
<phunyguy_work> slnls, it may be called bonjour in Pidgin, my apologies
<opalepatrick> thanks for the help, phunyguy_work - your comments made me think change profile, and it worked :-)
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | BoozeWooz
<ubottu> BoozeWooz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<BoozeWooz> hmm interestings, fenks
<MonkeyDust> BoozeWooz  but gksudo nautilus is dangerous and not recommended
<phunyguy_work> opalepatrick, no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: sudo is ONLY for GUI apps, it does not set up a suitable environment for X apps. It will garbage the ownershipof files in $HOME and make sudo not work. This will make users need to boot to root recovery mode to chown it back
<BoozeWooz> o
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: this is easily avoided if you just use OS correctly.
<phunyguy_work> ActionParsnip, typo
<phunyguy_work> you meant terminal.
<llutz> ActionParsnip: <ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: sudo is ONLY for GUI apps???
<wdp> ActionParsnip, s/GUI/CLI  ? :)
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: you can technically use gksudo for both CLI and GUI commands
<ActionParsnip> llutz: yeah, typo
<ActionParsnip> wdp: d'o
<Guest27090> Command to check hexadecimal value of string via termianl?
<BoozeWooz> hmm nevermind all this hassle, i run always as root anyways, problem solved
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, that is not AT ALL recommended.
<phunyguy_work> please stop saying things like that.
<bigbang> what do i need if ubuntu 12.10 pc has no access to internet untill after i install the wireless drivers.. for that I have a linksys wusb300n ?.. ndiswrapper ?..
<llutz> Guest27090: echo yourstring|hexdump
<Guest27090> Suppose i want to know hexa value of green.How to know it via a command
<BoozeWooz> fine, i have some questions then: how to downgrade ubuntu from 12.04 to 10.04?
<Guest5733> hi everyone. I just updated to kernel 3.5.0-18 and my broadcom BCM43225 does not work anymore. I tried to install the additional drivers (STA) but that does not work anymore. Using ubuntu 12.04. is there a solution for things like this?
<Guest27090> llutz: Thanks !
<BoozeWooz> i did some script but it didnt work so well
<ActionParsnip> Guest27090: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6066/convert-ascii-string-to-hex
<BoozeWooz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto <--- not so worky
<MonkeyDust> BoozeWooz  switching off security turns your pc into a windows machine, nobody wants windows
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: you clean install if you want the earlier version
<almoxarife> i tend to freeze ssh x11 forwarding sessions with gksu though, have not figured out why, sudo does not crash it though, with graphics apps
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, install 10.04 fresh.
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: Lucid desktop only has less than 6 months support left. I wouldn't bother with it
<Guest27090> ActionParsnip: Thanks@'
<BoozeWooz> ok then, the problem is: i have server with 10.04. if i compile something at my pc with 12.04 it complains about glibc incompatabilities...
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: why do you want to use Lucid?
<Dooma> hi.. i have a issue when i compile nux.. i recieve this error "'shared_ptr' in namespace 'std' does not name a type" .. can you help me ?
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, upgrade the server?
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: yes, the glibc versions are different
<BoozeWooz> i did that but, i cant get oracle java or openjdk to work at all...
<BoozeWooz> (its a minecraft server)
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, if you did that, the server would no longer be 10.04
<BoozeWooz> did what?
<phunyguy_work> or did you mean you did and reverted back?
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: did you install oracle java via the handy ppa?
<BoozeWooz> the server is 10.04. i upgraded it to 12.04 for a day, and i couldnt run anything
<BoozeWooz> so i downgraded it back to 10.04
<BoozeWooz> PPA?
<phunyguy_work> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BoozeWooz> there's 2 ppa's i used.. some web8 i remember
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: Lucid server has another 2 years in it.
<BoozeWooz> and hmmm some else i cant remember
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: why upgrade if it wasn't broken?
<zalgor> Hello. In which file is the last user desktop manager selection stored?
<BoozeWooz> i upgraded desktop, and couldnt run to GLIBC
<BoozeWooz> so i upgraded server too, and nothing worked..
<ActionParsnip> zalgor: the default is LightDM, that will probably be the last one if you changed it
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: is the only thing not working the Minecraft server?
<BoozeWooz> svn
<zalgor> ActionParsnip, I don't mean the session manager, but desktop manager like kde, gnome and so on. I
<BoozeWooz> but its probably due to some miss configurations, that subversion thing
<ActionParsnip> zalgor: thats the desktop environment, not the desktop manager
<BoozeWooz> so ok, what happens after the 2 years? or 6 months for desktop (10.04?)
<BoozeWooz> no more updates?
<ActionParsnip> zalgor: let me search
<blami> zalgor: ~/.dmrc (its user specific thingie)
<roasted_> notwist: hey not sure if you're still here, but yeah that won't fly. It seems to be writing the files/directory if it doesn't exist. I assum ethis is because I'm running as root.
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, precisely.
<phunyguy_work> !eol | BoozeWooz
<ubottu> BoozeWooz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BoozeWooz> hmm well thats quite bad
<BoozeWooz> what if i installed server edition 10.04, and some desktop env. will i still get updates for 2 years?
<ping__> hy ubuntu user
<zalgor> blami, that looks good. thank you, blami and ActionParsnip
<BoozeWooz> ei
<ping__> how to run hackshield on linux
<ping__> imposible, yeah
<ActionParsnip> blami: thanks
<BoozeWooz> hackshield, that anticheat creps?
<ping__> no
<joint2k> i found out how to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8
<BoozeWooz> :D
<slnls> ok I found xmpp / jabber for pidgin and otr. which is optimal and better then bonjour imho. thanks for the help. *gives cookies to channel
<ping__> games indonesia poinblank.exe
<ping__> imposible running on linux
<BoozeWooz> yes, hackshield is anticheat
<joint2k> it seems the ubuntu 12 series doesnt have the proper drivers. you can install ubuntu 11.10, it will detect windows 8.. and you can upgrade ubuntu from there
<ping__> yeah
<BoozeWooz> you cannot run it because it has KERNEL module
<ping__> how to fix
<BoozeWooz> and, wine doesnt handle ring0 so well iirc
<BoozeWooz> you cant
<phunyguy_work> !wine | ping__
<ubottu> ping__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BoozeWooz> its the same with some other anticheat such as Punkbusters and
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, it is offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> ping__: check the appdb for compatibility
<BoozeWooz> ja k, some programs wont run under wine ubuntu
<ping__> BoozeWooz, i hope can running, because, it is a barrier for Indonesian people, do not use linux
<ActionParsnip> ping__: or contact the developers
<ping__> ActionParsnip, imposible dude
<operador> hi, I have a question.... how can I install ubuntu on laptops with windows 8... it has a protected BIOS
<BoozeWooz> :DDD bring bak desktop
<ActionParsnip> ping__: it may be a deal breaker then
<operador> hi, I have a question.... how can I install ubuntu on laptops with windows 8... it has a protected BIOS
<gen> hello there
<ActionParsnip> operador: we saw the first time
<BoozeWooz> hmm the server version has different repositories?
<operador> ActionParsnip,  sorry
<phunyguy_work> !patience | operador
<ubottu> operador: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ping__> just because hackshield problem can not walk on linux, many Indonesian people who use linux, can you solve this problem, people also like to use linux Indonesia
<ActionParsnip> operador: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<operador> ActionParsnip, thanls alot..
<ActionParsnip> ping__: what does it do?
<ping__> until now no one has been able to solve this problem,
<gen> i have a "crackeling sound"
<gen> i am running lubuntu 12.10 on an eeepc 1000he
<ping__> no respon
<BoozeWooz> ?
<gen> i am experiencing a cracking sound coming from the speakers
<gen> even when an external speaker is connected
<ActionParsnip> ping__: 2nd time, what does the app do?
<BoozeWooz> actionparsnip: hackshield?
<b14d3> gen: I would venture to guess that this is not an Ubuntu issue. This sounds hardware related.
<ping__> this game http://download.gemscool.com/pb/PBsetupNov132012.exe
<ping__> from indonesia
<ActionParsnip> ping__: so its just a casual game?
<ping__> playing game dude
<ActionParsnip> gen: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Monotoko> ping__ ... you're trying to run an exe on Linux?
<BoozeWooz> tru wine
<phunyguy_work> !wine | ping__
<ubottu> ping__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ping__> hackshield can run, I've tried it
<ping__> can't run dude
<Monotoko> ping__ ... it runs? Natively?!
<mustafa_> how can i move any file to directory var /www
<phunyguy_work> anything beyond that in wine, is a question for the #winehq channel.
<gen> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f2442886a03741dc4faf96d9aa5b96fcbe39483f
<ActionParsnip> ping__: its not listed in the appdb
<ping__> it's a problem for Indonesia, so they are still using windows, it is unfortunate not only because it
<b14d3> mustafa_: Are you trying by command line or by gui?
<mustafa_> command line
<BoozeWooz> hmm .. if i install ubuntu server 10.04 WITH gui will i still get 2 year support?
<Monotoko> ping__, then lobby the developers to make it work with Linux
<mustafa_> or even with gui
<b14d3> mustafa_: sudo mv <from directory> <to directory>
<BedMan> mustafa_: mv startfile /var/www/finishfile
<Monotoko> there isn't much we can do to make something run on Linux that isn't designed for Linux... there's various ways we can try (wine) but it'd be far easier if the developer releases a Linux version#
<ActionParsnip> gen: try:    killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds and reboot
<ping__> ActionParsnip, ya, I mean, come together to solve this problem, hundreds or even thousands of people in Indonesia, do not use linux just because of this issue
<BoozeWooz> so dualboot
<gen> statet no process found
<ActionParsnip> ping__: its a 'problem' for anyone wanting to play the game, not just Indonesia
<jrib> BedMan: you get 3 years of support on 10.04 desktop  since release.  Desktop support will for 10.04 ends in April 2013
<BoozeWooz> and use wintendo for gams =)
<jrib> s/will//
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, the command is ubuntu-support-status on the server
<ping__> unfortunately not
<Monotoko> ping__ - dualboot, use a virtual machine, or face the fact that most games are developed for Windows
<ActionParsnip> ping__: you may need a virtual Windows OS runninig in Virtualbox if you really need the app
<jrib> BoozeWooz: you get 3 years of support on 10.04 desktop  since release.  Desktop support for 10.04 ends in April 2013
<mustafa_> can i move it with gui
<ping__> is not there a developer who thought this issue
<BedMan> jrib: I'd heard that
<ActionParsnip> ping__: you'll need a bit of system power, a windows license and media
<b14d3> mustafa_: You should be able to, but it may ask you for the root password, depending on what you're moving.
<Monotoko> ping__ - the developers of the application, they're the only people with the source code
<ActionParsnip> ping__: Contact the devs
<Monotoko> they can release a Linux version if these thousands of people put pressure on them to do so
<ping__> ActionParsnip, no, This game is very tough run in virtual
<bugiam> is it possible to force an application to a specific resolution? maybe via another application or via a work around?
<phunyguy_work> ping__, we are trying to help you.  you need to contact the devs of the game.
<ActionParsnip> ping__: then you'll need to dual boot
<ping__> and I've tried it, same not run
<BoozeWooz> ubuntu-support-status
<BoozeWooz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BoozeWooz>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntu-support-status", line 120, in <module>
<BoozeWooz>     (still_supported, support_str) = get_maintenance_status(cache, pkg.name, support_tag)
<BoozeWooz>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntu-support-status", line 41, in get_maintenance_status
<BoozeWooz>     raise Exception("No date tag found")
<FloodBot1> BoozeWooz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phunyguy_work> *sigh*
<b14d3> ActionParsnip: For the crackling speakers issue, was that something you knew, or could you link an article for me to read up on what that did?
<ping__> phunyguy_work, the devs use windows, not linux
<BoozeWooz> ops, sorry. >< 12.04 is beug. im too install 10.04
<BedMan> bugiam: most x11 apps take a geom argument
<phunyguy_work> ping__, then you need to contact them.  running a windows game in wine is supported in the #winehq channel. Please join that channel and ask your question.
<Monotoko> ping__ - Linux and Windows are very different... you won't make a Windows app run in Linux, or eve a Linux app run in Windows unless the source code is released
<ping__> until this moment no one can
<bugiam> BedMan: thanks, i'll look into that
<ActionParsnip> b14d3: its my first thing to try with sound issues. Set default settings
<Monotoko> it's not possible for us to help you
<Monotoko> it's not that we won't... it's that we can;t
<b14d3> ActionParsnip: Cool. I'll have to try and find/remember that for the future. Thanks.
<BoozeWooz> hmm any differens between i386 and amd64?
<ping__> hmm, very imposible, i think
<phunyguy_work> agreed, ping__
<BoozeWooz> i have tried amd64 but its not work even thou i have amd
<qasim_> what is the best procedure to write iso image on a blank CD
<Monotoko> yes, unless you get the developers to release the source code or a compiled Linux version... it's impossible
<phunyguy_work> !info brasero | qasim_
<ubottu> qasim_: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 189 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<ping__> phunyguy_work, :D
<qasim_> thanks
<xeocs> excuse me, i installed server edition on a flash driver, but it cannot identify other machine's ethernet board, help, please!!
<BoozeWooz> helps xD mike phelps
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, please stop with the offtopic outbursts.
<BoozeWooz> try lshw-gtk
<BoozeWooz> there you can see, all you're pci device, maybe its not even detected
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: use a cd burning app, there is no best app, just use one and tell it to burn the ISO as an image
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: there are 32bit AMD CPUs
<qasim_> olrite action
<BoozeWooz> hmm how to see
<qasim_> actually being a new user linux is overwhelming for me
<BoozeWooz> just go to ubuntu software center and put there you're searches
<phunyguy_work> qasim_, it is a learning curve, just be patient and stick with it.  :)
<xeocs> em,anyone help?
<qasim_> specially a user who is all spoon fed by friendly softwares
<phunyguy_work> !patience xeocs
<phunyguy_work> !patience | xeocs
<ubottu> xeocs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phunyguy_work> grrrr...  keep forgetting the pipe
<BoozeWooz> xeocs, get that gtk app i wrote, its good and shows all devices
<xeocs> oh, thanks, i 'll try it!
<BoozeWooz> :P
<BoozeWooz> hmm it says K6
<phunyguy_work> xeocs, go into /etc/network/interfaces and change eth0 to whatever the device is on the new machine
<BoozeWooz> i686? works on i386 too?
<BoozeWooz> where i get ubuntu i686?
<phunyguy_work> xeocs then sudo service networking restart
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i ran that script you linked, mine came up blank on alsa.libs, i dont have sound issues though, script quirk?
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: k6 is 32bit
<BoozeWooz> they need to fix tis stuff its confusing..
<BoozeWooz> just make 1 version for all..
<xeocs> mmm, i will try, but it is a little bit hard for some newbies like me, anyway thx!!
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: should support i686 ok
<phunyguy_work> xeocs, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html is a good reference
<BoozeWooz> i shall try this i386 then! fenks
<souliaq> I have this script: http://pastebin.com/bfNSYcS2, when I run this from terminal intips works fine, but when it autostart (init.d), the field IP appears blank.
<phunyguy_work> BoozeWooz, you have been warned about the offtopic outbursts.  I understand this is tough stuff to understand.
<xeocs> phunyguy_work: alot thx
<souliaq> the problem is the behavior of the script is different whe it "autostarts" that when I run this manually.
<Ashleyludlow> Gtg
<BoozeWooz> hmmm.. i forgot this pc's cd-rom hsa been broken. is there another way to install ubuntu thanCD?
<BoozeWooz> like floppydrive or something? i still have it working here
<phunyguy_work> !liveusb | BoozeWooz
<ubottu> BoozeWooz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<b14d3> You're quick with those phunyguy_work
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: that's a lot of text
<phunyguy_work> I am a bot.
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: there is a floppy image to then make the PC boot uSB
<phunyguy_work> oh right, he said K6
<BoozeWooz> no
<phunyguy_work> isn't there a network install as well?
<BoozeWooz> i have LAN, so maybe there a LAn minimal installer
<BoozeWooz> and then put internets? from there ubuntu?
<phunyguy_work> !netinstall | BoozeWooz
<ubottu> BoozeWooz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: if you put that in a script (make the top line #!/bin/bash     you can then add the script in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line, it will run before the login screen loads
<BoozeWooz> because my pc has USB, but doesnt suppot boot over usb
<phunyguy_work> and there you have it.
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: yes but it can boot floppy, then the system will be told to load the kernel from the USB and it will boot the USB
<phunyguy_work> He's gone, ActionParsnip
<BoozeWooz_> :p
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: its a tonne of text for what is actually outputted
<BoozeWooz_> mm yes
<xeocs> i thought you could choose a startup dev by pressing f12, that doesn't help with your maching?
<souliaq> ActionParsnip, I don't understand what do you mean.
<souliaq> The output is not long
<phunyguy_work> xeocs, his machine was too old to see USB device as a boot option.  Moot point now anyway.
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: put the text you pastebinned in a text file and make the first line:   #!/bin/bash      you can then mark the file as executable and you will have a script
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: you can then add it above the 'exit 0' line in /etc/rc.local and it will run at boot
<xeocs> mmm, i am impressed..
<Wassermelone> from hi
<Wassermelone> so ye, perhaps i could hook this harddrive up to my other pc and install ubuntu there
<Wassermelone> would that work?
<souliaq> ActionParsnip, I know that, that's not the problem, the problem is, different behavior, look this:
<Wassermelone> ;o
<Wassermelone> ^^
<souliaq> result when autorun: IP:  Fecha: Mon Dec 10 11:20:50 COT 2012
<Wassermelone> :DD wrong person xDDDD
<llutz> souliaq: try " .... intips { LANG=C /sbin/ifconfig |grep ....."
<souliaq> result when I try manually: IP: eth0: 192.168.8.90 lo: 127.0.0.1 Fecha: Mon Dec 10 11:22:42 COT 2012
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: even if you run it from /etc/rc.local ?
<jrib> souliaq: I think you should say /why/ you are doing this.  There may be a better way to achieve whatever your real goal is
<souliaq> Yes when I run it from /etc/rc.local, and even when I call this from .desktop file located in .config/autostart!!!
<souliaq> jrib maybe but, anyway this is not normal, why the behavior is not the same, when a SH autostarts, that when I call it manually.
<jrib> souliaq: probably because your script gets called before interfaces get set up...
<qasim_> i have downloaded brasero.... when i try to open its opening in archive manager...i dont know how to install/run it ..help please..
<souliaq> jrib, yes,  I going to try put a sleep
<jrib> souliaq: you should state your actual goal
<ihack> merry christmas everyone - http://iosdevs.org/christmas/
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: in your script, add a line:   sleep 20      then add an amperand to the end of the line in /etc/rc.local
<bazhang> qasim_, downloaded how
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: remember to add the ampersand or the boot will simply hang, the backgrounding allows the boot to continue while the script runs
<Wild> from hi
<Wild> :PP
<Wild> not so much feffect xDD
<qasim_> how to install brasero? i can open it only in archive manager folder..and there is no install option
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: brasero is in a default install of Ubuntu
<qasim_> hmmm
<souliaq> qasim_ apt-get install brasero
<bazhang> qasim_, I asked you how you downloaded it
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: with sudo, of course
<qasim_> i downloaded it from its official site
<qasim_> sorry i dint read your line earlier
<wdnz> Anyone here worked with ehcp before?
<bazhang> qasim_, thats not how to install it
<Starlet> ehcp?
<wdnz> easy hosting contorl panel
<qasim_> well
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: you don't need to manually download anything, its all in the software centre
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: what OS are you using now?
 * ActionParsnip bets its a ma
<ActionParsnip> mac
<qasim_> its ubuntu 6
<Ristovski> Any idea why "sudo ping HOST -f -c 500" keeps making an audible ping when I have used -a for only once before
<qasim_> ubuntu 6.o6
<Ristovski> pretty annoying
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: there are no packages for Ubuntu 6, you will have Brasero installed by default
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: or some other burner
<MonkeyDust> *whoever recommended EDE - i'm testing it in virtual box*
<Starlet> doelbnen
<ActionParsnip> Ristovski: why does ping need sudo?
<qasim_> okay
<Ristovski> ActionParsnip: It needs sudo for "-f"
<BoozeWooz_> bak
<Ristovski> ActionParsnip: I have added "-a" (audible ping) ONCE, now it does a audible ping when ever I use "sudo ping"
<ActionParsnip> Ristovski: did you previously have bell volume at 0 ?
<Ristovski> ActionParsnip: no, it was enabled
<ActionParsnip> Ristovski: hmm, strange
<Ristovski> I just wanted to try it for once, now it does it every time when I ping as root
<Ristovski> ActionParsnip: could it be some config cache file I can safely clear?
<io___> hi iafter upgrading to 12.10 the pc gets stuck at the loading OS animation, the only way i have to login is failsafe then startx as root
<ActionParsnip> io___: what video chip do you use?
<io___> some old Radeon stuff
<ActionParsnip> Ristovski: no idea tbh, seems a bit weird. Are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> io___: try the boot option:    radeon.nomodeset=1
<io___> but if i plug directly to the onboard i get the same issue
<io___> ActionParsnip: do i set that up in Grub2?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | io___
<ubottu> io___: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<io___> ActionParsnip: i aven t got a cd install, can i do that with grub or after i drop to the command line ?
<io___> oh well i can just download it anyway, just to know if it s necessary
<Ristovski> ActionParsnip: couldnt find anything, reinstalling ping doesnt fix the issue
<sunjan> test!
<mustafa_> how to make a chmod
<mustafa_> its doesnt work
<jrib> !permissions | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<qasim_> how to use live messenger through xubuntu?
<qasim_> there are few softwares but they dont support voice calls
<xeocs> ...can it be installed via wine?
<ActionParsnip> io___: its the same as the CD as in the installed OS
<bazhang> qasim_, what version of xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: there is emesene and amsn
<qasim_> xubuntu
<bazhang> qasim_, yes, what version
<mustafa_> moving any file to directory var/www   doesnt seem to be working any suggestion
<qasim_> xubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127   live messenger simply doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> mustafa_: is it a desktop OS?
<mustafa_> yes 12.04
<mustafa_> 12.10
<qasim_> ty action
<mustafa_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> mustafa_: then run:  gksudo nuatilus $HOME    and you can do as you wish
<mustafa_> will try
<mustafa_> iwas currently using root
<mustafa_> and it doesnt seem to be work too
<ActionParsnip> mustafa_: what errors do you get when you try to copy data over/
<wdnz> how can I force the rmdir ? It won't let me because it isn't empty
<mustafa_> mv cant stat no such file or directory
<ikonia> it's not there
<b14d3> wdnz: rm -rf (recursive and force iirc) <directory>
<b14d3> But be very careful with it
<ActionParsnip> wdnz: rm -r  folder
<MERLO> hello
<ActionParsnip> b14d3: no need for force
<wdnz> ty
<MERLO> !list
<ubottu> MERLO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<osse> Hi guys. I have a mail problem. Some time ago I tinkered with sendmail and some other package I can't remember the name of. Now /var/log claims all available space becase mail.err and mail.log just keep growing. I don't know what to do.
<b14d3> ActionParsnip: Makes sense, I always forget that it isn't necessary, I usually include it, and didn't think about it because he asked to force it. Good call though.
<locojay> i have a intel hd graphics 3000. under displays i only get 800x600(vnc) . under sys info i see Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (llvm 3.1, 256bits). unitiy_support_test -p fails on 3d support and not software rendered
<locojay> any idea's how i can get a better resolution and support for unity so i can upgrade to 12.10
<locojay> currenty on 12.04
<cnz> what type of bot is ubottu
<ActionParsnip> locojay: may help with the newer kernel and newer drivers
<mustafa_> installing a php navigator for lamp server any idea
<musiek> hi guys  i`v problem  with  install 5.16.0-0ubuntu1+ikarosdev
<locojay> i m on kernel 3.2.0-34
<locojay> should i upgade the kernel
<ikonia> locojay: why ?
<locojay> linux-headers-3.5.0.18?
<ikonia> locojay: why ?
<locojay> ActionParsnip suggested
<mustafa_> installing a php navigator for lamp server any idea
<ikonia> locojay: why ?
<ikonia> mustafa_: what's the actual question
<dcherniv> locojay, pastebin the output of glxinfo
<ikonia> mustafa_: if you actually want a response, ask a question
<musiek> i  try  instal it with  compizconfig  but was install only 5.16.0-0ubuntu1 with out 5 ikarosdev
<musiek> can somone  help me? how  i  can install it?
<ikonia> musiek: that makes no sense
<ikonia> musiek: 1.) what ubuntu version do you have 2.) where are you getting this package 3.) how are you trying to install it 4.) what is the error
<locojay> dcherniv: https://gist.github.com/4251844
<mustafa_> i want to install a php navigator on ubuntu 12.10 iwant to move the files to var/www from download directory all i get in command line on the root acces is that the php navigator files (cant stat no such file or directory ) want to run lamp server?
<xeocs> xampp
<Oggy`> Rudda duh neh nuh hep tep roggy!
<xeocs> that may do
<Oggy`> Moistie bather.  riberian schmecklef  Mulla Malee loo lup the new flood wars.  Chuddy dip, chuddy dip, chuddy microchip
<Oggy`> Burpaline: The wonder world.  Salmy magoo goal greggats  Rump duh duh duh dump, duh duh duh demp doop dump, runna nuh nah  Riggity ass gaggags  i nick  Roddan raldwell  Roady carewell reggal mahole  Rup tup shmelly smelly shmebb ub.  Roady farewell rose bose mahaggal.  A pocahontas watch
<Oggy`> Blubbity ash hoosh her mellopath.  a Maticake for my buddy andy  Oh we-heh-heh-hell I'm thinking about the greg nargs, I'm thinkin about you!  End midal too walkin' with a dolphin.  I went up that street, you went up another street, we all up the presidio.  I'm goin out with arsenio!
<FloodBot1> Oggy`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oggy`> fuckin bone screllalidge moink.  ruggity fucker fagger. rum dum dacka lacka rum dum jay  Go out with jay, another blue jay we fixed my astercoil plather  I'm hickin' my dagger  Rum dickily toon witherspoons.  I'm a falcons baleiva work with the yake my 7'9'er forever tumchy tither
<Oggy`> i wrote my life story on my poop pad.  one of the greatest art exhibits of 1999 was in a new york museum of art.  In it, cow poop or fecal matter was put on a copy of the painting called "The Last Supper".  This was thought to be a form of modern art.  chumpin up the rears.  Rubb blillick bath.
<dcherniv> locojay, that doesnt seem right. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mustafa_> i want to install a php navigator on ubuntu 12.10 iwant to move the files to var/www from download directory all i get in command line on the root acces is that the php navigator files (cant stat no such file or directory ) want to run lamp server?and i have have installed all the services mysql apache2 php5 but i cant link them together to make a web server
<ikonia> mustafa_: that error means the file is not there
<ikonia> mustafa_: to fix that you have to put the file there
<samuel> Hi everybody!  I'm a new Ubuntu user with some questions and I'd be grateful if you'd please help me out with them.  I setup Ubuntu 12.10 on Saturday night after Vista caused me to almost rage smash my laptop.  How do packages work?  Do I have to install them from the package manager or can I install them manually from some sort of installer file?  What's the best way to setup a python interpreter?
<mustafa_> checked it multiple time its there
<ikonia> mustafa_: it's not, or the error isn't there
<ikonia> mustafa_: show me the exact command you are using
<musiek> ok ,  someone  know  how i  kan  changin in  global  menu  - menu alweys visible??
<ActionParsnip> locojay: if your screen isn't reporting its abilities you may need an xorg.conf file
<mustafa_> sudo mv phpfilemanager /var/www/
<locojay> dcherniv: https://gist.github.com/4251884
<oskar-> mustafa_:  what is the result of that command, and what is the result of "ls -ld phpfilemanager /var/www/"?
<aidan_> Hello, I have an issue. After doing a complete clean reinstall of Ubuntu, I wanted to use the proper nvidia drivers. Unfortunately, when I try to install the driver (latest one, 310.19) through the .run file, the installer moans that it can't find the kernel source files. Can anyone help?
<mustafa_> drwxr-xr-x 4 mustafa mustafa 4096 Dec 10 19:03
<mustafa_> mv: cannot stat `phpfilemanager': No such file or directory
<dcherniv> locojay, intel driver is not loading as far as i can tell.
<dcherniv> locojay, what VGA card is reported in lspci?
<musiek> how  i  can  make  global menu in ubuntu 12.04  visible?
<ikonia> mustafa_: use the full path
<ikonia> mustafa_: you are using sudo so the current working directory is not valid
<ikonia> hence why the file is not found
<locojay> ActionParsnip: i m on vnc so no screen
<locojay> sec
<mustafa_> even without sudo
<locojay> 00:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<mustafa_> on the root usr
<ikonia> mustafa_: use the full path
<locojay> which is the intel graphics 3000
<ActionParsnip> locojay: what is the output of:  ls -la /var/www
<mustafa_> for both destination and source
<aidan_> Hello, I have an issue. After doing a complete clean reinstall of Ubuntu, I wanted to use the proper nvidia drivers. Unfortunately, when I try to install the driver (latest one, 310.19) through the .run file, the installer moans that it can't find the kernel source files. Can anyone help?
<locojay> i installed ubuntu via xen pv without passtrhough., just added passtrhougt and now i have the card in ubunutu. but under graphics info i only see Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe
<dcherniv> locojay, is this installed: ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<locojay> yes
<ActionParsnip> mustafa_: what is the output of:  ls -la /var/www
<dcherniv> aidan_, search for linux-headers in the package manager and install
<locojay> also installed mesa-utils
<ActionParsnip> locojay: does the system have a make and model?
<mustafa_> actionparsnip:total 152
<mustafa_> drwxr-xr-x  4 mustafa mustafa  4096 Dec 10 19:03 .
<mustafa_> drwxr-xr-x 27 mustafa mustafa  4096 Dec 10 17:08 ..
<mustafa_> drwxrwxr-x  6 mustafa mustafa  4096 Dec  8 16:12 Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V240_uk_EN
<mustafa_> drwxrwxr-x  2 mustafa mustafa  4096 Dec 10 19:01 phpFileManager
<mustafa_> -rw-rw-r--  1 mustafa mustafa 66152 Dec 10 18:24 phpFileManager-0.9.7(2).zip
<FloodBot1> mustafa_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<locojay> sry don't understand ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mustafa_: the file is there....
<locojay> its a mac mini 2011
<mustafa_> i told you
<ActionParsnip> locojay: then that is the make and model :)
<Ingenix> anybody here that can tell me why I can't get a working wifi hotspot with gnome network manager and a intel wifi link 5100?
<mustafa_> simply not moving
<ActionParsnip> locojay: let me search
<oskar-> mustafa_:  it is already moved
<locojay> running xen server dom0 . domU is ubuntu with passthrough of video card
<locojay> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bekks> mustafa_: "phpfilemanager" is different from "phpFileManage" - linux is case sensitive.
<ikonia> mustafa_: how many times, use the FULL path
<BluesKaj> locojay, what does the versiuon string from , glxinfo |grep OpenGL, output ?
<mustafa_> okay let me try
<mustafa_> soory that was the input dir
<ActionParsnip> locojay: can you run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo dmidecode -t 1 | pastebinit
<locojay> http://cl.ly/image/1J1N22160d3n
<ActionParsnip> locojay: you can use pastebin for text, no need for an image
<mustafa_> many thanks it moved
<locojay> sry was under vnc a payne
<aidan_> dcherniv: OK, installed. I have reason to believe that I need to restart for these packages to work, so I'll be back in a minute
<locojay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423576/
<ActionParsnip> locojay: run the command I gave, what is the URL generated please
<locojay> pastebinit solution
<locojay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423576/
<ActionParsnip> locojay: good ol mac.....NOT
<locojay> mac mini mid 2011 with intel graphics 3000
<ActionParsnip> locojay: try:  sudo wget -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/xorg.conf
<locojay> reboot?
<locojay> thanks
<locojay> first
<ActionParsnip> locojay: sure
<locojay> rebooting....
<BluesKaj> ...snow to push , BBL.
<locojay> ActionParsnip: same 800x600 under display. shows gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe
<ActionParsnip> locojay: you will need to fight that file til you get a good display. I would try the Quantal release, it may help. Remove the xorg.conf file in case it causes issues
<ActionParsnip> locojay: if you monitor was decent, it would report its abilities and the driver would load properly
<locojay> don't have a display all via vnc
<locojay> installing inxi to get better output
<ActionParsnip> locojay: could try:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<locojay> think i laready did . let me rerty
<locojay> still galium
<djxvillain> Hey, I don't know if I'm in the right spot, but I could use some help
<ActionParsnip> djxvillain: if its ubuntu then yes :)
<MonkeyDust> djxvillain  start with a question!
<djxvillain> haha, okay great.
<djxvillain> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu.  But just a few minutes I followed some commands I read in a forum and broke WINE.
<djxvillain> I don't know how to undo the actions, or better yet, do them correctly.
<MonkeyDust> djxvillain  try #winehq
<djxvillain> This is the command I typed under /.wine/drive_c/Program Files (86)/ World of Warcraft
<djxvillain> # __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 WINEDEBUG=-all wine wow-64
<bitethecoin> I got a problem: This device is not working on ubuntu 12.10 http://pastebin.com/H5tR8jMG
<MonkeyDust> djxvillain  better: look for a linux equivalent for whatever you want to do
<MonkeyDust> ok, WoW
<djxvillain> I tried it, it didn't seem to work.  WoW still doesn't start.
<jungle> log! jungle
<jungle> logs ! jungle
<ActionParsnip> djxvillain: ask in #winehq too
<MonkeyDust> !logs > jungle
<ubottu> jungle, please see my private message
<djxvillain> Okay.  Thanks
<jungle> MonkeyDust: thnx
<amigamia> lala ladaia
<amigamia> test
<locojay> ActionParsnip: do you think a clean install of 12.04 will help since added the card passthrought after the install?
<benth> what are good DE alternatives for ubuntu that aren't preinstalled?
<thebishop> hey folks
<MonkeyDust> benth  i'm testing equinox DE, it's very swift and fast
<ewhrl> Under system settings->keyboard->shortcuts-navigation my redefined keyboard shortcut for minimizing normal windows is never saved after relogging, is there a fix for this?
<thebishop> Under 12.10, the nautilus file chooser seems broken.  In several apps, my selected path is ignored and the app uses what it already decided as the default (typically home).  I've seen this in Deluge, Soundconverter, and Audacity
<t0ken> hi, I've installed bind9 and setup some zones, the system seems to be ignoring my local dns server tho.  it goes to the public root servers first instead of looking locally.  Any idea how to make dns requests check locally first?
<Nightwatch> I installed vnstat to see why box was moving slow. Found that my rx: is 50 Mbits/s - is there a way to track down what program/connection is using that much bandwidth
<t0ken> Nightwatch: iptraf, I think will do that
<Nightwatch> thanks
<mojtabam> Hi, I have installed ubuntu serve recently and for browsing web installed chromium, but I get the error: cannot open display
<mojtabam> Does anybody know what should I do?
<mojtabam> Hello
<jrib> mojtabam: you need to be in X
<mojtabam> How can I do that, because I am newbie
<mojtabam> This is the first time I am running linux server and I am going to shift from windows to linux
<jrib> mojtabam: install a desktop environment.  ubuntu-desktop is the default one.  Why did you install the server edition if you wanted a gui?
<mojtabam> jrib: I do not want a gui, I want to run web server
<locojay> what's the dist name of 12.10. 12.04 is precise
<locojay> will give installing 12.10 a try via xen-create-image
<mojtabam> jrib: Are you there?
<tib> I tried to reinstall grub on my dual-boot windows7 computer after formatting c drive
<tib> Now all I see is a 'grub > ' terminal
<tib> And cant boot into windows
<tib> :(
<tib> Can I reset it to use the window's bootloader?
<mojtabam> Hi, I have installed ubuntu serve recently and for browsing web installed chromium, but I get the error: cannot open display
<DrGrov> Hi everyone
<tib> Please help
<mojtabam> Hi, I have installed ubuntu serve recently and for browsing web installed chromium, but I get the error: cannot open display
<jrib> mojtabam: you need a gui to use chromium.
<jrib> mojtabam: chromium is a graphical application
<mojtabam> jrib: how can I surf the web without using gui?
<locojay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423681/
<jrib> !quantal | locojay
<ubottu> locojay: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<mojtabam> and how can I uninstall the chromium?
<jrib> mojtabam: you can use something like w3m, links2, lynx, etc.
<jrib> !apt | mojtabam
<ubottu> mojtabam: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<tib> jrib: Can I reconfigure my system to use the Windows bootloader, and not grub?
<Guest83098> yeh lynx ftw
<locojay> thanks
<jrib> tib: I doubt it
<io___> hi i am stuck at the os login animartion after upgrading to 12.10, i can access a fnctional os only with safe mode / root access startx
<jrib> tib: I don't know for sure though
<DrGrov> I wonder if this is right or not. I got linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-3.5.0.19.30-generic installed. Should I just have one of the linux-source and linux-headers-generic in order to get nVidia working?=
<DrGrov> I am quite sure I have one too many :D
<dcherniv> edbrowse ftw
<tib> jrib: Can I make grub detect my windows installation?
<jrib> tib: well, you can use the windows bootloader.  But I don't think you'll be able to boot ubuntu then
<dcherniv> edbrowse has javascript
<tib> jrib: That's alright..
<bitethecoin> Do anyone here have Crossover working on Ubuntu 12.10 amd64?
<tib> jrib: I think my ubuntu installation is messed up anyway.
<jrib> tib: ##windows can help you reinstalling the windows bootloader.  You can also troubleshoot grub here, but I can't personally do so at the moment
<freedomrun> hello. where is status bar on the bottom of nautilus in 13.04??!
<mojtabam> jrib: how can I surf the web without gui and how can I uninstall the chromium.
<dcherniv> DrGrov, headers package is enough, but you're right either source or headers would do. Source is much bigger download though
<jrib> mojtabam: see my last two responses to you
<tib> jrib: Thanks
<blami> freedomrun: I don't have any statusbar even in 12.10
<DrGrov> dcherniv: I have been struggling with getting the proper resolution for my LG TV now for the past 20 hours almost. I am about to give up soon.
<freedomrun> blami, ?? you mean you cannot enable it under "View"??
<mojtabam> jrib: how can I surf the web without gui and how can I uninstall the chromium?
<blami> freedomrun: ah I can
<blami> freedomrun: I think it was removed from upstream
<jrib> mojtabam: I already answered this.  Use w3m, links2 or lynx.  You can uninstall chromium with apt-get remove.  See ubottu for detailed information.
<blami> freedomrun: it was disabled even in upstream gnome3 for some time
<amigamia> wow
<blami> freedomrun: maybe ubuntu developers patch nautilus to include it again. Look if there are any bugs/rfes on that topic open
<freedomrun> blami, do you know will there be alternative to the upstream in ubuntu or?
<amigamia> for some time you proclaim?
<amigamia> wow
<DrGrov> dcherniv: The strange thing is that I got it a few times right in 12.04 by "accident" after reboot. But I could not write the xorg.conf in /etc/X11 so I lost it after boot every single time. What do you think? Could I install 12.04 again and make an empty xorg.conf in /etc/X11 and hope it writes it there once it locks into 1920x1080?
<mojtabam> thank you all
<blami> amigamia: at least in 12.04 and fedora 16 + 17 is disabled by default
<amigamia> egads
<amigamia> forsooth
<amigamia> how dare thy
<blami> amigamia: I was talking about being disabled by default, not about being removed
<dcherniv> DrGrov, with the TV connected pastebin output of xrandr
<amigamia> what shall we do!
<blami> amigamia: this is stupidity of gnome, lets remove it completely rather than make toggle for those who are used to
<DrGrov> dcherniv: Okay, will do.
<amigamia> ! we should organize a protest!
<ubottu> amigamia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blami> freedomrun: there was nautilus fork living somewhere in wild
<blami> amigamia: no we should write an open letter first
<DrGrov> dcherniv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423705/
<ProfessorBacon> all over myself
<amigamia> yiou should clean the grease up from yourself first before you drip your drippings bacon man
<freedomrun> blami, not shure if ading "nemo" from mint will have impact on system stability need to digg that arround
<amigamia> i am righting the writing right now blami
<t0ken> hi, I've installed bind9 and setup some zones, the system seems to be ignoring my local dns server tho.  it goes to the public root servers first instead of looking locally.  Any idea how to make dns requests check locally first?
<dcherniv> DrGrov, tv connected and on?
<DrGrov> dcherniv: Yes, that is my screen.
<dcherniv> DrGrov, what does glxinfo say?
<DrGrov> dcherniv: Okay, I will paste it.
<blami> freedomrun: not sure ... I saw some time ago a question on askubuntu about integrating nemo to unity, answer was it is possible but it does not look as good as nautilus ...
<dcherniv> t0ken, what does your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<tib> `# dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1` will delete grub and reset to default Windows7 bootloader?
<blami> freedomrun: I perosnally don't care about statusbar. As long as they don't cripple gnome-terminal I am good :)
<DrGrov> dcherniv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423714/
<freedomrun> blami, personally :) neither do I (Sakura here f10 working on mc .. hehe) but there are some other maybe new users and status bar where showing them free space left
<llutz> tib: that will overwrite the MBR and since there is no bootmanager in the MBR then, the system should try to boot from 1st marked-as-bootable partition found
<heoyea_> just reinstall ur bootloader
<amigamia> I can't seem to locate the Hoary release support channel?  Which one is it?
<OerHeks> freedomrun, you better join #ubuntu+1 for raring issues
<dcherniv> DrGrov, something wrong with the driver
<freedomrun> OerHeks, I am there, thnx for the info
<DrGrov> dcherniv: I think I better remove and purge all linux-source, linux-headers-generic, nvidia-current and try from scratch.
<dcherniv> DrGrov, drop to console with CTRL+ALT+F1 and rerun nvidia-installer*.run as roo
<dcherniv> t
<blami> freedomrun: I switched from fedora to ubuntu because ubuntu devs care about user experience and polished look. I believe there will be patch to retain that functionality or other way to tell new users about free space. To me unity is gold because it does not change from the ground with every new release ...
<amigamia> i remember when ubuntu sent out boxes of cd's of all versions.. seems now it's all mixed up. i suspect that microsoft has payed off the south amerikanner after his magical mystery tour in space has sold out...what i think anyway.
<DrGrov> dcherniv: I have not used a nvidia-installer.run. But I could go and download one and hopefully get it working that way. But I should purge all extra stuff first.
<tib> It did nothing
<tib> :(
<tib> There is no change
<DrGrov> Would it be possible to lock myself into one specific kernel?
<dcherniv> DrGrov, its safe to keep the headers package, just delete linux-source
<DrGrov> dcherniv: I got two linux-source.
<dcherniv> DrGrov, remove all things related to nvidia from the package manager
<DrGrov> dcherniv: I think I purge also just in case.
<dcherniv> DrGrov, download the .run from nvidia.com and run it as root from the console
<amigamia> i have a theory on what has happ3ened wtih ubuntu
<dcherniv> DrGrov, remember generic is a virtual package that depends on latest updated package
<dcherniv> DrGrov, ie linux-source-generic will always pull with it linux-source-3.x.y.z-W
<blami> dcherniv: isn't there driver provided by ubuntu itself?
<t0ken> dcherniv: it was resolv.conf   was a typo.  127.0.1.1 != 127.0.0.1
<t0ken> doh
<dcherniv> blami, yes there is
<blami> dcherniv: installing it like this will break his xorg with every each kernel upgrade
<dcherniv> blami, thats why there's dkms
<dcherniv> blami, it works with third-party modules too
<blami> dcherniv: aha
<DrGrov> dcherniv: I will purge everything now and write down a few lines in a text document so I can view it before I run from a terminal.
<blami> dcherniv: I have nvidia drivers installed in /opt because it is only way to retain intel working on nvidia optimus laptops :/
<DrGrov> dcherniv: Any good way to purge and delete completely? I got two linux kernels. 3.7.0-5.13 and 3.5.0-19.30
<DrGrov> dcherniv: I would not be surprised the conflict has to do with me having two at the same time.
<virgo> hi, i have this gnome launcher bar (not sure if i name it correctly) and its full of icons, i need more rows/columns to it, but i dont know how
<virgo> its on left side of the screen
<DrGrov> dcherniv: I enabled a 3rd party PPA that might have had helped. But apparently that pulled down that 3.7.0-5.13 kernel.
<amigamia> wow 12-12-12 is almost here... i thougt i was wondering about 12-21-12 however i deeply contemplated the trickery of the trickery. so on 12-12-12 @ 12:12:12 at exactly 12 steps you will know :)
<DrGrov> dcherniv: Does it matter actually if I have many linux kernels and headers installed?
<heoyea_> u can have as many as u want
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  use the 3rd party app 'ubuntu-tweak' to remove them (ubuntu-tweak.com)
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Ah, yes. That might be a good idea. After that I purge and delete the nvidia-current and everything nVidia and then go into ttyl1 and install.
<ubkrux> hey trying to install wireless drivers with no success :(.. i am running 12.10 64bit.. i have 2 different wireless cards i am attempting to install.. i tried using ndiswrapper -i file.inf but not sure what else i am missing
<amigamia> your not wirelessly by default connecting ubkrux?
<Dark_Haseo> my ubuntu crashes constantly :/
<ubkrux> no i am using rj45 ethernet connection right now..
<amigamia> dark are you running raw or via windows and what version?
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Is there anything that might conflict badly after I remove the with Ubuntu Tweak? That something gets "left behind"?
<Dark_Haseo> i have dualboot
<Dark_Haseo> an cinnamon as default desktop
<Dark_Haseo> but in unity crashes aswell
<amigamia> is windows a partition?
<ikonia> cinnamon is provided by a 3rd party PPA,
<Dark_Haseo> yes
<amigamia> what version?
<Dark_Haseo> win 7
<ikonia> (and supported by that person)
<amigamia> oh god
<Dark_Haseo> :/
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  ubuntu-tweak removes what's left behind' - it may no longer be available on their website, check the 3rd party repo
<amigamia> do you have automatic updating enable? i pray not
<ubkrux> im thinking it has to do with the 64bit..
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: I got it for precise ;-)
<Dark_Haseo> only when i say yes yo updates
<Dark_Haseo> to*
<amigamia> you ddidnt update did you?
<Dark_Haseo> well yes -.-
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Probably I just go into Software Settings and make sure I have Noveau selected and then remove everything with Ubuntu Tweak and jump into ttyl1 and install that nVidia driver?
<Dark_Haseo> i dualboot from grub
<amigamia> do you have recovery boot options from grub btw?
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: How is it with linux-headers then and linux-source? They will be available still after Ubuntu Tweak cleans up?
<GunArm> i downloaded a thingie, and when I try to run it i get the error: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.47.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  Any suggestions?  Do I need to install a package?
<Dark_Haseo> i dualboot from grub <--
<Dark_Haseo> ubuntu's grub
<amigamia> ok again do you have version levels to recover from from the grub prompt?
<Dark_Haseo> D: dont know
<Dark_Haseo> for windows of ubuntu
<Dark_Haseo> ?
<Dark_Haseo> i always clean old kernel
<amigamia> but you did that recent update for windows 7y...
<Dark_Haseo> whit ubuntu tweak
<amigamia> there was a recent update overnight for w7
<Dark_Haseo> i dont think is related to windows
<amigamia> ok
<Dark_Haseo> is a diferent partition
<amigamia> ok
<Dark_Haseo> diferent filesystem
<Dark_Haseo> etc
<amigamia> let me check brb :)
<Dark_Haseo> D; it may be to much ppas
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Okay, system is clean now. How then with the linux-headers and linux-source now?
<Dark_Haseo> does ubuntu has its own sources for gnome3 ?
<Dark_Haseo> patched ones?
<|Anthony|> i just crashed and had some "Untitled Documents" open in gedit... is there a way to recover them?
<heoyea_> nope
<Dark_Haseo> how do i install nvidia drivers 310 from desktop
<Dark_Haseo> it keeps telling me  i have to close x server
<|Anthony|> it does autosave every 3 min though. where does it store that data
<heoyea_> kill lightdm
<heoyea_> where u saved to
<Gnea> !nvidia | Dark_Haseo
<ubottu> Dark_Haseo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Dark_Haseo> i have te .run file from nvidia
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: then you're doing it wrong.
<Dark_Haseo> D:
<amigamia> grazie heoyea :)
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: you *must* do it the Ubuntu way or it will break your system and won't work.
<theadmin> When running Emacs in X, instead of the regular white background I have a strange-looking grey one, and the scrollbar is suddenly on the left side, what gives?
<theadmin> Not too much of a problem but somewhat odd/annoying
<alien2050> anthony: maybe check /tmp
<Dark_Haseo> and for debian :/
<Dark_Haseo> how
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: instructions have already been provided, please read them.
<|Anthony|> alien2050, doesn't /tmp get wiped on boot
<alien2050> anthony: yep, I didnt follow the whole conversation, didn't know you had rebooted already...
<theadmin> Dark_Haseo: In short, open the "jockey-gtk" app, or "jockey-kde" if you're on a Qt-based desktop, and use it to install the drivers
<Dark_Haseo> how do i see crash log files
<Dark_Haseo> i did
<Dark_Haseo> already
<Dark_Haseo> idk if the same version
<Dark_Haseo> that nvidia.run
<virgo> how can i add more gnome 3 taskbars, i only have one bar on the left side of the screen with full of launcher icons
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: did you install the nvidia.run?
<Dark_Haseo> no
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: good, then delete it.
<Dark_Haseo> does not let me
<Dark_Haseo> ok
<Dark_Haseo> i have other problems
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: let's check some things first
<theadmin> virgo: That's the Unity dock, you can't really add another one
<Dark_Haseo> my system crashes ramdomly
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: open a terminal and type this: lsb_release -r
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: what is the result?
<Dark_Haseo> is precise
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: okay. is it a laptop or desktop?
<Dark_Haseo> desktop
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: self-made or did someone like dell or hp make it?
<virgo> omg, so i should install like separate widget for another launcher-bar?
<Dark_Haseo> self made
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: are you overclocking?
<Dark_Haseo> nop
<theadmin> virgo: Unity doesn't have any "widgets" as a matter of fact. You might want to use Xfce or Gnome's Fallback mode for a gnome2-like experience
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: when's the last time it crashed and why do you think it happened?
<theadmin> !notunity | virgo
<ubottu> virgo: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dark_Haseo> virgo: u can install conky or screenlets
<Dark_Haseo> ramdomly about 1  hour
<Dark_Haseo> i dont have any idea
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: do you have a fan and heatsink on your cpu?
<OerHeks> Dark_Haseo, you mentioned cinnamon desktop, could that be the cause of your problems?
<Dark_Haseo> i have a thermaltake ruby orb
<Dark_Haseo> my cpu is a athlonx2 6400+
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: is it clean?
<Dark_Haseo> i dont think so
<Dark_Haseo> in clean ubuntu happens aswell
<Dark_Haseo> even whit novou drivers
<Mike3620> http://www.linkedin.com/in/mike3620 <-- join up with me on linkedin peoples. I need Ubuntu jobs.
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: well, a  buildup of dust and such on the heatsink will cause the fan to not pull much heat off of the cpu, resulting in overheating, which likely causes the system to shut itself off or do wonky things.
<Pici> Mike3620: Please don't spam here.
<Mike3620> it's not spam I only posted it once.
<Gnea> Mike3620: it IS spam, this is not the correct forum for it.
<theadmin> Mike3620: It's spam if it's not related to any support issue.
<Pici> Mike3620: Its an unsolicited URL.
<Dark_Haseo> i need new thermal paste but
<Dark_Haseo> it crashes only on unbuntu
<Gnea> Dark_Haseo: yes, using thermal paste is required as well
<Dark_Haseo> tested arch and windows
<Dark_Haseo> fedora
<Dark_Haseo> only ubuntu crashes so badley
<n-iCe> is there a way to create a booteable xp usb iso?
<Dark_Haseo> n-ice google it
<h00k> Dark_Haseo: you may want to review our !guidelines on helping support people in the channel
<h00k> !guidlines > Dark_Haseo
<theadmin> n-iCe: Yes, search for "winusb"
<h00k> !guidelines > Dark_Haseo
<ubottu> Dark_Haseo, please see my private message
<theadmin> Err...
<theadmin> I suppose that's bit too generic.
<h00k> also, n-iCe: Please check ##windows for Windows support
<theadmin> n-iCe: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html - here you go
<Dark_Haseo> isnt this channel for ubuntu related ? oly
<theadmin> Dark_Haseo: Well, we're talking about creating the stick on Ubuntu and the process differs a lot, so...
<Drgrov> Now I can not seem to remember the syntax. I am in tty1 and made sudo chmod +x NVIDIA....
<Drgrov> But now can not remember how to run it.
<Dark_Haseo> my bad
<Drgrov> sudo sh /.NVID?
<ikonia> Drgrov: are you sure you want to run it ?
<heoyea_> sudo sh nvidia.run
<Drgrov> ikonia: Of course I want to run it. Why not?
<ikonia> Drgrov: because it will install something outside of the ubuntu package manager which interacts with the kernel
<theadmin> Drgrov: Because you don't use the official Nvidia installer to install NVidia drivers on Ubuntu
<theadmin> Well, normally, anyway
<BlueEagle> Drgrov: More likely is `./NVIDIA` as . indicates the current directory
<Drgrov> I enabled xdagers or something PPA to get the latest linux kernel.
<ikonia> why ?
<Drgrov> So I have the "latest" kernel. This is the last thing I test and then I give up.
<ikonia> why have you done that
<ikonia> why do you need the latest kernel
<Drgrov> ikonia: Well, read the bloody logs and see how long I have been struggling with getting the beautiful stock nVidia drivers on ubuntu to work properly and you understand.
<theadmin> "Latest" is far not always "greatest", Drgrov. Using a kernel that's outside Ubuntu's official repositories can be even dangerous, if I understand right, this channel can't support such a setup.
<ikonia> Drgrov: drop the attitude, I'm just trying to understand and stop you making a mess of your system
<Dark_Haseo> it is save to install ubuntu from a multiboot usb¿
<theadmin> Dark_Haseo: If you mean "safe", then sure, why not
<MonkeyDust> Dark_Haseo  yes, i use multiSystem to that end, find it on the pendrive website
<Drgrov> ikonia: Yeah, you know what... Drop the attitude is something you can tell someone else. Been messing with this for the past 25 hours almost. So I am fed up. Nothing more. But I do understand what you mean.
<h00k> Dark_Haseo: if you can verify the install image, then sure
<locojay> mmh install 12.10 did not help . i get the application compiz has closed unexpectedly
<h00k> !verify | Dark_Haseo
<ubottu> Dark_Haseo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Drgrov> but when the things do not work as intended I have to test this at least :)
<ikonia> Drgrov: no, you don't
<ikonia> you have to work it through logically
<Drgrov> theadmin: Fine :)
<ikonia> and I'm telling you to drop the attitude, not someone else
<ikonia> Drgrov: do you have an unusual card ?
<ikonia> Drgrov: what problems have you had with it
<Dark_Haseo> i tryed to install ubuntu 12.10 on my brothers pc , the installers freezes on region/country select menu
<locojay> 12.10 did therefore not recognize the intel hd 3000 as it as unity problems
<Drgrov> ikonia: I have a perfectly normal nVidia GTS250 1GB PCI-E 16X. Had it working perfectly in 10.04. I do not get my screen resolution to show up as 1920x1080.
<theadmin> locojay: Uh... Unity needs proper 3D acceleration, Intel cards seriously lack that sometimes
<ikonia> Drgrov: ok, so have you checked if that card is still supported in the current later drivers ?
<Drgrov> ikonia: Yes, it is supported. It recognizes it.
<ikonia> Drgrov: (what recognises it)
<Drgrov> ikonia: nVidia.com shows the latest 310.19 that is supporting my GTS250.
<locojay> how can i login to see that it at least got the intel card . under 12.04 i had so something different
<ikonia> Drgrov: ok, great, so what versions ship with the ubuntu version you are using
<mastershake> hey guys, for some reason youtube and all video streaming isnt working for me right now, its happened before, restarting doesnt work, switching browsers doesnt either. what can i do?
<Drgrov> ikonia: 310.19
<theadmin> locojay: 12.04 had support for Unity-2D, it was dropped in 12.10. Try another desktop, maybe. Xfce is something I'd recommend
<theadmin> mastershake: In about any browser, try going to "about:plugins" and see if you find the Flash Player there.
<ikonia> Drgrov: ahh perfect, so ubuntu ships with 310.19 and nvidia.com says it supports it
<Dark_Haseo> hook: i tryed to install ubuntu 12.10 on my brothers pc , the installers freezes on region/country select menu
<ikonia> Drgrov: so walk me through what happened next ?
<locojay> still have 12.04 but there i can get the intel to be recognized . not use if 12.10 did?
<mastershake> theadmin: ITS THERE
<mastershake> theadmin: *its there
<locojay> anyway i can check via root ssh
<Gnea> Drgrov: do you see the 310 package if you type this into a terminal:  apt-cache search nvidia
<theadmin> mastershake: Hm, okay... Is it enabled?
<mastershake> theadmin: well, it just says flash.
<mastershake> shockwave flash
<theadmin> mastershake: Ah, okay, well that's the right one anyway
<theadmin> mastershake: Are you on 32- or 64-bit, and which Ubuntu version?
<mastershake> 64 12.10
<Drgrov> ikonia: Yes. So I checked I had noveau enabled and not a propreiatay nvidia. I installed the nvidia-current but did not help at all. Then I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current even after I had linux-headers and linux-source installed. No luck there either.
<Drgrov> Gnea: I see it. I see nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-experimental. Both 304 and 310 it seems.
<ikonia> Drgrov: ok, so did you verify you have noveau ?
<Gnea> Drgrov: okay, is nvidia-experimental-310 installed?
<mastershake> theadmin: it was working normally before. idk why it does this
<theadmin> mastershake: I still haven't gotten my hands on 12.10, but, eh, try running this: "apturl apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=quantal-partner"
<Drgrov> ikonia: Yes, that is what I said that I had only noveau installed once I did sudo dkpg reconfigure nvidia-current.
<Drgrov> Gnea: No, it is not installed. Should I maybe try and install that experimental instead?
<ikonia> Drgrov: how did you verify it was using noveau
<Gnea> Drgrov: since that seems to be the ONLY semi-official ubuntu branding of the 310 driver, I would say yes.
<Drgrov> ikonia: I went into System Software (might be wrong spelling, can not see) and then pressed Additional Drivers and it said there was no Properiatary Driver in use,.
<Gnea> I say 'semi-official' since it's considered 'unstable' :-)
<ikonia> Drgrov: ok, so thats not a good way to verify, but I understand why you did that
<ikonia> Drgrov: what is your current status ?
<Drgrov> Gnea: Okay. I do not actually mind as long as I get some decent screen resolution and not stuck with some utterly pathetic 800x600 and some times 1360x768.
<Gnea> Drgrov: well, try it out and see what happens. Also, get rid of any other drivers that might be trying to load at the same time.
<Drgrov> ikonia: The current status is that I removed everything associated with nVidia + linux-headers-generic. I only have now that untested kernel in use. 3.7.xx something.
<xx> uhuh
<xx> :)
<Gnea> 3.6.9 is the latest, according to kernel.org
<xx> right ont drgrov
<ikonia> Drgrov: so I'd suggest dropping back to everything stable, removing anything from a PPA
<mastershake> theadmin: quantal-partner is not known
<ikonia> then working forward
<Drgrov> ikonia: Okay, I will go back into GUI and install the officially supported kernels back.
<Drgrov> Brb
<Gnea> Drgrov: I agree with ikonia: you're trying to get something to work on an untested platform that you haven't gotten to work before.
<ikonia> Drgrov: not just install the old stuff, remove anything to do with a PPA
<mastershake> theadmin: its telling me "the channel quantal partner is not known"
<hdtdi> hi guys  i have ati radeon xpress 256mb, intel dual core 1.6ghz, i got 2gb ddr ram. is the latest ubuntu going to run flawless or i should install older version ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Okay, now I am stuck with 848xsomething and do not see anything.
<DrGrov> ikonia: Okay, now I am stuck with 848xsomething and do not see anything.
<DrGrov> ikonia: So, how to proceed now?
<ikonia> DrGrov: you've removed all PPA software ?
<qasim> hi
<DrGrov> ikonia: I am about to do that now.
<ikonia> then why are you asking me what to do ?
<ikonia> I told you to remove all PPA software and put it back to stable
<ikonia> you've not done that yet....so there is no point in any more discussion
<mastershake> hey guys, for some reason youtube and all video streaming isnt working for me right now, its happened before, restarting doesnt work, switching browsers doesnt either. what can i do?
<DrGrov> ikonia: You are in a bit of cranky mood aren't you? :)
<b14d3> hdtdi: What will you be doing with it?
<ikonia> DrGrov: no, not at all
<qasim> i have downloaded xubuntu 12.10 but when i try to write the image on a CD it does not do it properly
<mastershake> hey guys, for some reason youtube and all video streaming isnt working for me right now, its happened before, restarting doesnt work, switching browsers doesnt either. what can i do?
<hdtdi> b14d3, watching movies, run some apache and mysql (for my own purposes its not going to be online), chat..
<qasim> is there any procedure to burn CD in ubuntu 6.06?
<mastershake> hey guys, for some reason youtube and all video streaming isnt working for me right now, its happened before, restarting doesnt work, switching browsers doesnt either. what can i do?\
<DrGrov> ikonia: Okay, good. I am lost actually a bit with restoring. How can I easily see what is from a 3rd party PPA and what is stock?
<ikonia> DrGrov: there is a tool called "ppapurge" however I don't have %100 confidence in it
<ikonia> DrGrov: depending on what's installed by the PPA depends on how I normally look at removing what's been changed
<ikonia> it's worth looking at ppapurge though
<b14d3> hdtdi: The only thing that concerns me would be watching movies. Everything else should be fine, the low card ram makes me nervous. Does it have the functionality to "borrow" from system ram too?
<theadmin> ikonia: ppapurge merely removes the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list files related to the ppa, not the packages, right?
<DrGrov> ikonia: I will just reinstall the whole thing. Put in 12.04 instead where I could at least get 1920x1080 to show up from time to time :)
<ikonia> theadmin: no it does remove (or try to) remove the packages and re-apply the origional packages from the stable repo
<ikonia> theadmin: it doesn't always work
<theadmin> ikonia: Oh, cool :)
<ikonia> hence me not having %100 confidence in it
<mastershake> hey guys, for some reason youtube and all video streaming isnt working for me right now, its happened before, restarting doesnt work, switching browsers doesnt either. what can i do?\
<ikonia> I know others feel pretty positive about it
<DrGrov> ikonia: Could be easier to work from 12.04 forward to get it back?
<ikonia> mastershake: a good start would be not asking the same questions 3 times in 5 minutes
<locojay> under 12.04 i still only see Gallium 0.4 on llvm . unfortunatly vnc is redraws slowly. any other way to make things someth without having it recognize the intel graphics 3000
<DrGrov> ikonia: Or working from 12.04 to get the resolution sticking as it should.
<ikonia> DrGrov: I don't see a difference in 12.04/12.10 in terms of difficulty
<xibalba> is it relatively trivial to get setup as an ubuntu mirror? I was thinking of doing so for our data center, going to try and measure the traffic to us.archive.ubuntu.com first to see if it's worthwhile
<DrGrov> ikonia: No but I would keep it completely clean now then if I did install 12.04.
<hdtdi> b14d3, i dont think so.. its ati radeon xpress 1100 .. kinda of a stupid video card..
<ikonia> DrGrov: you would keep it clean if you did a 12.10 install
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes but I am worried I will never get 1920x1080 out in 12.10. Just in 12.04.
<ikonia> that's your choice
<b14d3> hdtdi: If that's your only problem, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Maybe some research on the card could be done, but I don't see any issues with the other functionality.
<hdtdi> b14d3, i am nervous about the ram.. because its 2gb ddr.. and if i start apache,mysql, netbeans, skype, and a browser.. i guess its going to be preetyy slow
<DrGrov> ikonia: Okay, I will be back within 30-45 minutes after I installed. Talk to you later.
<hdtdi> is it not?
<theadmin> DrGrov: I'd say stick to LTS releases, they are often more stable. You can upgrade directly to 14.04 when it's out, or if you have a microwave.
<rymate1234> yay for ruining graphics preformance :o
<DrGrov> theadmin: Okay :)
<DrGrov> theadmin: Yes, that is probably why I kept with 10.04 that long.
<rymate1234> anyone know the package name for the open source radeon graphics
<DrGrov> Be back in a little while
<OerHeks> xibalba, it is easy to setup a mirror, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<rymate1234> that way I can stop using vesa >.<
<b14d3> hdtdi: Skype was never mentioned :) Apache and MySQL running as largely background processes would be ok. I think overall it would be fine with those things too, ignoring of course the (what I suspect will be) the slow video play.
<xibalba> OerHeks, do they use ANYCASTING?
<OerHeks> xibalba, sorry, i don't know what anycasting is :(
<mastershake> can anyone lend a helping hand???
<rymate1234> hello?
<qasim> please help me guys.. i have  downloaded xubuntu and now i want to burn the io image on a  cd but im unable to do it properly
<rymate1234> anyone know the package name for the open source radeon graphics
<theadmin> rymate1234: xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<rwilson> I wrote a bash script that generates random ipv4 addresses in a while loop  how do i multithread the process of generating the addresses within the loop without creating an Infinit number of processes
<rymate1234> thx
<xibalba> OerHeks, real simple basically local manipulation of routing on a specific IP to redirect it internally or localized
<hdtdi> b14d3, what is the default desktop environment ? isnt kde and gnome too heavy for my laptop ?
<mastershake> qasim: everyone gets ignored here dont even bother asking
<heoyea_> rwilson: maybe in the bash channel
<BlueEagle> hdtdi: Ubuntus default is Gnome. Kubuntu has KDE and Xubuntu has XFCE4. Of those XFCE4 is the lightest.
<b14d3> Thanks for that BlueEagle. I'm rusty on that, I almost entirely use CLI
<qasim> is there anyone listening to me?
<theadmin> BlueEagle: I'd say Lubuntu (with LXDE) is even lighter
<BlueEagle> hdtdi: There is no problem in installing XFCE4 after running a regular Ubuntu installation. It will take up more harddisk space, but performance wise running XFCE4 from an Ubuntu installation that has been added Xubuntu-desktop is no different from a clean Xubuntu installation. At least I have not been able to detect a difference.
<pid> I didnt chose a swap partition(didnt get how). is that a big problem? i have 4GB, want to runt hings like MPLABX(netbeans). I never got hwo to make the swap partition in the install
<hdtdi> BlueEagle, so basically i can install xubuntu and it will be like ubuntu with a lighter dekstop environment?
<BlueEagle> theadmin: You can say that. However Lubuntu is not an official Canonical product, is it?
<theadmin> pid: It's not a problem to be honest, you won't be able to hibernate though
<theadmin> BlueEagle: Already is acknowledged officially
<b7r3b3L> hey guys.. i'm new here..
<BlueEagle> hdtdi: That is correct. You will however note that a lot of applications will require Gnome or KDE spesific libraries. But these are installed automatically so you really don't have to think about it.
<hdtdi> thank you for the help BlueEagle b14d3  :)
<b7r3b3L> need help
<b14d3> qasim: Yes. Sorry. A lot is currently going on (irl and irc) what was your question?
<BlueEagle> b7r3b3L: Welcome. You may want to check out the link in the topic if you have questions.
<b14d3> !ask | b7r3b3L
<ubottu> b7r3b3L: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlueEagle> theadmin: Sorry, that sentence does not make any sense.
<BlueEagle> theadmin: And I appear to be wrong on the Canonical support.
<theadmin> BlueEagle: Well basically if you ask a Lubuntu question in this channel you'll get an answer without anyone shoo-ing on you :P
<b7r3b3L> WHAT IS THIS IRC.. i dont know anything abt it. a friend of mine suggested me to go on in it once..
<winb> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<theadmin> b7r3b3L: This exact channel is support for the Ubuntu operating system.
<b7r3b3L> got it.. how do we set/change a login screen for a GENOME
<BlueEagle> b7r3b3L: Please read the link that ubottu sent you regarding the guidelines. In a gist it is a user support forum where you may ask questions. Typically people prefer that you have tried googling before asking here. Though that may just be me. Again, please read the links in /topic
<BlueEagle> b7r3b3L: And changing the login screen for Gnome is typically something that is googlable and first hit is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10223
<bandit-led> dont feed the trolls
<theadmin> BlueEagle: That's outdated information, Ubuntu doesn't use GDM since Oneiric I think, and other releases don't use it since Quantal.
<b7r3b3L> i tried it and succeded so far for enabling login screen through GDM. but customising the login screen with our own screens, i couldn't find a proper way
<bandit-led> b7r3b3L, what are you wanting to change the backgronud?
<bandit-led> background'
<BlueEagle> b7r3b3L: I am sorry. The correct phrase to google is: change unity login screen
<BlueEagle> theadmin: Thank you for pointing that out.
<b7r3b3L> thanks for help.. will check it now
<theadmin> BlueEagle: The new login manager is called "lightdm" so searching on that will bring better hits
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<raub> The asterisk-sounds-extra no longer exists. What was it replaced with?
<ActionParsnip> BlueEagle: not:  change lightdm background        as lightdm is the login manager?
<BlueEagle> b7r3b3L: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-change-lightdm-login-screen.html was the 3rd hit.
<bandit-led> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64001/how-do-i-change-the-wallpaper-in-lightdm
<ActionParsnip> raub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423892/   maybe.....
<BlueEagle> theadmin: Since you know this better than me, why don't you be so kind and help b7r3b3L along with this then?
<theadmin> BlueEagle: I actually have no idea about it, I know there's a KCM which does it, but uh, dunno about any configurators for other desktops
<JohnnNewb> Hello there I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Unfortunately Ubuntu was giving me a error I could not fix after trying several times. I then proceeded to remove it and then reinstalled it. Is the original partition still there?
<BoomerBile> I've just purchased 2 ssl certificates i'm going to activate... i have to choose from server types = apache openssl, apache modssl, apache raven, apache ssleasy, apache2 and apache + apache ssl.... which one does ubuntu ship with and how can i find out?
<b14d3> JohnnNewb: Could be. It depends on the steps you took during installation.
<b14d3> JohnnNewb: Well, reinstallation, as the case may be.
<JohnnNewb> b14d3 Is there any way for me to check if it is still there?
<MonkeyDust> BoomerBile  the repos have apache2
<b14d3> You already have Ubuntu on there, functioning, right?
<JohnnNewb> Yes using it now, so much better then Windows in some ways. But the reason I asked was because I had a error but I could not send a report because I did not have enough memory. This did not happen before.
<BoomerBile> MonkeyDust, so choose apache2?
<MonkeyDust> BoomerBile  sounds the most obvious to me, but better ask in #ubuntu-server
<goddard> vmware crashes
<goddard> it did work before my update
<b14d3> JohnnNewb: If you remember specific information about it you can do sudo fdisk -l and it iwll print out the different partitions
<thor1> hi guys
<b14d3> s/iwll/will/
<JohnnNewb> <b14d3> What kind of information? I ran gparted to check but since I am a newb I am not too sure at what I was looking at.
<b14d3> JohnnNewb: Ah. That makes things slightly more complicated.
<Zael> somebody want to help me troubleshoot an interesting issue? i just started receiving segmentation faults anytime i try to run anything
<thor1> I need your help with a problem, wine can't run some aplications because it doesn't recognize my graphic card
<Zael> i'm suprised irc is still working
<JohnnNewb> I'm also not too sure how to use this chat so my apologies if you don't see a message. And I should have been more clear I jusr ran it now. With the reinstalled version of Ubuntu
<thor1> I was searching on sinaptyc, and I finded that: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is marked like installed, also nvidia courrent
<thor1> I need uninstall at definitly the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<BlueEagle> JohnnNewb: in a terminal type: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<BlueEagle> JohnnNewb: It will ask you for the password and then give you a link like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423909/
<BlueEagle> JohnnNewb: If it sais that it cannot find pastebinit you need to install it first.
<Zael> anybody know if this could be because the drive remounted read-only on an error?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Now I am running 10.04 as a completely fresh install. That is a relief :)
<DrGrov> ikonia: I directly got "System program problem detected". I try to report problem and see what is the program causing it.
<DrGrov> ikonia: /usr/bin/jockey-text is the first.
<JohnnNewb> BlueEagle I ran the code? command? Got some information but I don't see a link anywhere
<Zael> yeah, i'm getting either segmentation faults or input/output errors when trying to run anything but 'ps'
<BlueEagle> JohnnNewb: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<BlueEagle> JohnnNewb: You need to include |pastebinit
<b14d3> JohnnNewb: Willing to bet you don't have pastebinit installed.
<BlueEagle> JohnnNewb: note that | is a vertical bar, not a 1 or an l.
<DrGrov> ikonia: The second is /usr/bin/jockey-gtk. I enabled at install to install updates while it installs. Are these two things connected somehow?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Should I do all the upgrades now at once or wait until I get the nVidia running with correct display resolution?
<Pici> Zael: boot from a live CD and see if you can get SMART data from the disk.
<Johnn> BlueEagle my apologies something happened to the connection
<tjbiddle> can i get apt-get to install a package without trying to finish up another package that failed earlier?
<DrGrov> Who was the other person I was talking to about this whole nVidia thing? Sorry can not remember anymore, even though it is merely 20 minutes ago :(
<Johnn> BlueEagle Could you give me the code again?
<BlueEagle> Johnn: Not to worry. As I was saying. You need to include the |pastebinit so the command is `sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit` Note that the | is a vertical bar, not a 1, l, \ or /
<DrGrov> Is it safe to install all those updates that come up in 12.04 after installing it? I am wondering if anything of that it installs is connected to my nVidia problem.
<Emanon> So my screen keeps blanking after a period of inactivity even though I have it explicitly set not to do so. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<BlueEagle> DrGrov: In general it is not safe to not install updates as more often than not they do contain security fixes.
<nakkor> is this the right channel for a log rotate issue on 12 LTS?
<BlueEagle> nakkor: Most likely.
<Johnn> BlueEagle http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423933/ here you go. Thank You so much for your help.
<DrGrov> BlueEagle: Okay, I was following just the instructions when I installed 12.04 just now. That it downloads them while I install.
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: what make and model system (if it has one), what video chip?
<BlueEagle> Johnn: Did you install using Wubi?
<b14d3> Johnn: It looks ok, in general. Do you remember what partition information you had created before your reinstall?
<nperea> hello
<nperea> everybody
<nperea> there is no rooms here???
<Johnn> BlueEagle yes.
<Pici> nperea: What?
<b14d3> !irc | nperea
<ubottu> nperea: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> nperea: nope, only channels
<Johnn> bl4d3 I just followed the instructions in Wubi I went with the suggestion they gave me
<BlueEagle> Johnn: Then you need to boot windows and check the windows file system. Wubi installs the "partition" as a file in the windows partition. It is in that sense not a real partition.
<DrGrov> ikonia: How should I proceed with this now then?
<b14d3> I'm not familiar with the Wubi install, so I don't know if it would remove/delete any partitions during install.
<Emanon> ActionParsnip: Asus G53J GeForce GTX 460M
<ActionParsnip> b14d3: wubi installs ubuntu to a file on yourNTFS
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: can you please pastebin the output of:    sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<b14d3> ActionParsnip: So in theory it shouldn't be doing ANYTHING with partitions. But would it's former partition information be kept on a reinstall?
<Johnn> BlueEagle My apologies perhaps I'm using language to which I don't know the exact meaning. So perhaps there is no partition at all then?
<ActionParsnip> b14d3: it may have the c:\wubi folder still
<b14d3> ActionParsnip: Much as I hate to ask, think you could convey that to Johnn? I don't want something to be lost in translation if I try.
<ActionParsnip> Johnn: ^ read above
<Emanon> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423944/
<nperea> thanks you all ActionParsnip b14d3 and ubottu
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Is that nVidia issues you asked for a pastebin output regarding direct rendering or screen resolution or even both?
<BlueEagle> Johnn: Wubi creates the linux "parititon" as a file in the windows file system. You can perhaps think of it much like the windows swap file. Check C:\Ubuntu or C:\Wubildr* for more than one root.disk file.
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: you don't have an inbuilt GPU in the CPU, this is good :)
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-experimental-310
<ubottu> Package nvidia-experimental-310 does not exist in quantal
<Emanon> ActionParsnip: Yea it's a gaming desktop replacement laptop.
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: where did you get the driver from?
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: the package you have is not from the main repos
<Johnn> bl4d3 are you asking me? I suppose it is then
<Emanon> The driver helper in Ubuntu 12.10
<Emanon> ActionParsnip: In the sources tool.
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: have you tried the 304 driver instead?
<Emanon> I will do so if you think it will help.
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: may help, its free too :)
<Emanon> One moment while it applies.
<Emanon> The 304 is Proprietary it says.
<Emanon> Nouveau is the FOSS one.
<Johnn> BlueEagle I only see one root.disk file
<Emanon> But Nouveau doesn't handle my dual monitor setup properly for some strange reason.
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: yes, both the 310 an 304 are made by nvidia, the nouveau one is made by the community
<BlueEagle> Johnn: Then you should be good.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Sorry for disturbing you. Could you perhaps assist me with the same kind of nVidia problem that Emanon has afterwards you are ready?
<Johnn> Awesome : ] Another question I have if you don't mind. How come all of the documents from windows will not load in UBuntu? I have to go through Host User etc.. a bit of a hassle really. Is thera any shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: what's the issue?
<Johnn> BlueEagle
<Emanon> I had totally forgotten I was using the 310 (which I assume is less stable than the 304 and likewise for the 304 to the tested).
<locojay> how can i kill x to run Xorg -configure?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: The issues is that I have had both 12.04 and 12.10 installed and never got the screen resolution to stick as it should. Not sure about direct rendering either. Now running 12.04 again from a completely fresh install where I wiped everything just to make sure. I have a LG 1080p 42" LCD TV which is at 1920x1080 60Hz and I can not get my nVidia GTS250 1GB PCI-E 16X GPU to get a higher resolution than 1360x768 even though I had 1920x1080@6
<theadmin> locojay: sudo stop lightdm
<Emanon> The driver has applied should I restart the machine or at least X to see a change or is it ok now?
<BlueEagle> Johnn: You mean that you want ~/Documents to point to the same documents as you find in windows under c:\users\<username>\Documents?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I gotta restart after those 12.04 updates now are ready. The updates it downloaded while installing. I will be back in a little while.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: have you tried using an xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<Johnn> BlueEagle Yes exactly. I suppose I have a bit to learn about Linux and Ubuntu. But I think it will be worth it I even donated some money when I downloaded it.
<locojay> thanks
<Emanon> ActionParsnip: Should I restart anything or is applying the driver enough?
<Emanon> Also, thank you ActionParsnip.
<BlueEagle> Johnn: You have two options. You can replace the ~/Documents directory with a link to the place where windows store the files or you can place a shortcut within ~/Documents to easier access the windows documents.
<locojay> FATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/3.2.0-34-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): No such device
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: no worries :). Yes give a reboot a try
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: have you tried using an xorg.conf file?
<Johnn> BLueEagle How would I go about with a shortcut within the documents?
<Emanon> ActionParsnip: alright, brb.
<BlueEagle> Johnn: If you go for the first option rename ~/Documents to ~/Documents.old and then run: ln -s /path/to/windows/docs ~/Documents
<BlueEagle> Johnn: If you go for the second option run: ln -s /path/to/windows/docs ~/Documents/WinDocs
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, I have tried and actually got it somehow working after enabling the nVidia current drivers. But when I was running nvidia-settings I could not save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Should I install synaptic now just in case, would perhaps make a lot of things easier?
<Nightwatch> I installed vnstat to see why box was moving slow. Found that my rx: is 50 Mbits/s - is there a way to track down what program/connection is using that much bandwidth
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I got the right resolution then at 1920x1080 but I after reboot it reverted back to 1360x768 and I had no choice to get 1920x1080 back.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings        set the res and refresh rate to something
<Johnn> BlueEagle could I replace the Documents with downloads music etcc to get the shortcuts to the other folders too?
<BlueEagle> Johnn: You could also navigate to the windows document folder and right-drag it to your Documents folder and select "create link" or "create shortcut".
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: then run:   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      manually set the resolution to what you want
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: How should I enable the nVidia drivers now? From additional drivers?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Or should I install synaptic and pick it from there?
<BlueEagle> Johnn: Are you referring to the list on the left of the file browser?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: how would using synaptic be an different to useing software centre which is already installed?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, that is true. I just am more comfortable with Synaptic since my 10.04 days. :)
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: you can run:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    to install te proprietary driver
<Johnn> BlueEagle no the folders inside of the home folder. So for example documents to windows documents, music to the folder of windows music,  pictures to the windows folder etc
<Emanon> Ok, ActionParsnip back, going to let it sit for a while and see if it blanks out.
<BlueEagle> Johnn: In theory any file and directory in Linux can be replaced by a link to somewhere else. This is because linux handles links quite differently than windows.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Okay, will do that sudo apt-get install nvidia-current then and the same time install synaptic :)
<BlueEagle> Johnn: `ln -s <target> <linkname>` creates a symbolic link to <target> called <linkname>. A symbolic link is close to what short cuts are in Windows.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Okay, I am now installing nvidia-current.
<Johnn> BlueEagle oooh ok
<Googol30> I'm back, and I need help again.  Still trying to get a static IP on Ubuntu Server 12.04 and everywhere I look says I have to change my DNS servers to something different, but no 2 points of reference are the same.
<locojay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423975/
<Googol30> Does this mean what I set as the DNS servers doesn't matter?
<Johnn> BlueEagle I think those are all my questions! Thank You so much for your help!
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: you can run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<Dretomgeo> I'm interested in creating music from the command line.  Does anyone know of software relating to that?
<Nightwatch> I installed vnstat to see why box was moving slow. Found that my rx: is 50 Mbits/s - is there a way to track down what program/connection is using that much bandwidth
<BlueEagle> Johnn: You are most welcome. And welcome to the linux world.
<redheat> hi everyone...
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Okay, I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and it is now installed. What next did you say?
<Dretomgeo> Nightwatch: check out "nethogs"
<Dretomgeo> Nightwatch: also, iftop
<Johnn> BlueEagle Thank You !
<Googol30> Do I need the quotes around "nameserver 8.8.8.8"?
<Nightwatch> thanks Dre
<Treadstone__71> Redheat hello
<locojay> any other way to get vnc to work better than installing the intel driver? moving windows ... flickers
<redheat> sorry for bothering you all, I have Ubuntu 12.10 installed and every time I start and login into ubuntu I get an error message saying :
<redheat> hi Treadstone_71
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: if you reboot, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: yes, run it as given.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I will reboot now to confirm. I have not done anything except sudo apt-get install nvidia-current.
<ViaNocturna85> hello all
<Treadstone__71> ViaNocturna85 Hello
<redheat> Ubuntu has experienced an internal error..and when I look inside the problem: I get evolution/calendar/factory..
<Dretomgeo> Salutations, ViaNocturna85.
<locojay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423990/
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I will be right back. Rebooting now to confirm.
<redheat> what's that all about?
<Treadstone__71> redheat I'm not sure, I used to get it after an install but since I have updated I don't get it anymore.
<redheat> I already have thunder bird as my main mail program, but when it comes to calendar it is set to evolution how to change that to evolution I already went inside
<ActionParsnip> redheat: did you upgrade from Precise or is it a clean install?
<redheat> a clean install ActionParsnip, hey, ...
<ActionParsnip> redheat: are you fully updated?
<redheat> yes sir I am
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I should just open up Display from System Settings to confirm?
<redheat> how do I get to set thunderbird as the default calendar program
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: running:  xrandr   will tell you the current res
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Okay, will do.
<ViaNocturna85> redheat: At the moment that's not possible, only Evolution I'm afraid
<ActionParsnip> redheat: system settings -> details
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Still stuck at 1360x768.
<Dretomgeo> redheat: search around your menus for "software preferences" or soemthing like that.  I'm not on an Ubuntu computer right now, so I can;t verify.
<ViaNocturna85> I had the calendar problem too but seems only gedit or Evolution are supported
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: ok, run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    set the res to something and click 'save to X config file', then run:  gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and set the res as you want
<ActionParsnip> ViaNocturna85: where did you hear such nonesense?
<thomasd> Hay could someone recommend a screen recorder and editing/voice over software for linux?
<redheat> ViaNocturna85, you sure about that..ActionParsnip, and you too Dretomgea
<ActionParsnip> ViaNocturna85: is it not an option in the settings?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Okay, will do.
<redheat> I can't get to change it...and I don't know why?...
<ViaNocturna85> ActionParsnip: through Google, AskUbuntu etx
<ViaNocturna85> ActionParsnip: You'd think so right...nope
<ActionParsnip> redheat: thats where you set the calendar app
<redheat> ActionParsnip, I'm afraid it's like ViaNocturna85 said, the Calendar won't budge...
<ActionParsnip> ViaNocturna85: weird could add lightning
<Lofde_> trying to "sudo dpkg -i teamviewer* && sudo apt-get install -f" the teamviewer8 deb package i downloaded... its not wanting to install dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of teamviewer:i386: teamviewer:i386 depends on bash (>= 3.0)
<Lofde_> any help?
<ActionParsnip> redheat: what options do you have?
<Googol30> What do I do after echoing 8.8.8.8?  I know a decent amount of networking, but can someone tell me what DNS servers do, or what they are?
<ActionParsnip> Lofde_: what is the outputof:   lsb_release -sc
<heoyea_> Lofde_: install version 7
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Aha! Now with that first command sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings I can get the resolution to 1920x1080.
<ViaNocturna85> ActionParsnip: I don't know, I think if they give an option for integrated calendars they should at least link it to an app, whats the point otherwise
<redheat> one more side question, if possible and please all three of you pardon me for taking so much of your time, two questions actually: If I enabled Virtualization through my BIOS, and I don't have virtual swhere oftware installed would that make my computer's performance faster? and the second question is
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: that file holds the DNS servers for the system.
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: DNS servers translate names to IP addresses
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: So I click apply only then and quit?
<Lofde_> heoyea_, all my new windows users are downloading 8 from teamviewer.com trust me i wish i could stay on 7
<Googol30> Do I need to do anything else, or if my router is set up correctly, will I have internet?
<redheat> where do I get to access the properties of my wireless adapter, I have a hp touchsmart tm2, with an intel a/b/g/ 1000 N wireless adapter...
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: yes, that will give you web access
<redheat> is there a way to access that adapter properties, like we used to do in windows...
<Lofde_> ActionParsnip, precise
<Lofde_> 12.04 lts
<heoyea_> Lofde_: 8 on linux doest work anyways
<ActionParsnip> redheat: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you the wifi chip
<Lofde_> theres a beta?
<DrGrov> I did now gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf but I did not ask for any res.
<barnaba> Hello. I rebooted my system and my ecryptfs private directory fails to mount. When I try to mount it from commandline I get: "mount: Operation not permitted". Kernel log seems to confirm that: " Reading sb failed; rc = [-1]","Mount of device (uid: 0) not owned by requested user (uid: 1000)". lsmod doesn't show ecryptfs loaded. "modprobe -v ecryptfs" returns 0, but the module still isn't loaded...
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: yes, then you can edit the xorg.conf file and set it as you wish
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: it won't ask you anything, its a text file.....
<ViaNocturna85> redheat: for the wireless adapter, I would imagine if it is connected then clicking on the network settings then 'Edit Connections' and 'Mobile Broadband' should be what you are looking for?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ah yes, I forget the text editor :)
<Troy^> uhh hmm well seems like my 5870m does not support dual 1080p display
<redheat> ViaNocturna85, no it's not a usb modem it's a PCI express card built in, ...
<barnaba> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and tried googling this, found some stuff about setuid (which I think is already set) and making sure module is loaded (it isn't, but I have no idea why).
<ViaNocturna85> redheat: And it connects alright?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: So how do I set the resolution here then in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? With modeline or?
<Lofde_> actually i think i know what i did  wrong..
<Lofde_> one sec
<redheat> yeah, no problem, I was only asking about the settings, I mean is there a graphical interface to that?
<nakkor> Logrotate doesn't seem to be rotating on size. I have this file (http://pastebin.com/n7KuQyJh) in /etc/logrotate.d/node and have a script to flood that log. And it never rotates on size
<ActionParsnip> redheat: settings in what way?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I mean, what should I edit in /etc/X11/xorg.conf now with gedit? You want a pastebin of it?
<redheat> for example, when I went into Intel's website yesterday, and looked for that type of Wireless LAN card, they told, I should access the properties through the properties page, if you were using windows 7, and change things like, roaming aggressiveness, change the adapter to make it use the "N" technology..etc..these things you access it when you're using the
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: just edit the resolution in the screen section near the bottom of the file
<redheat> windows properties page..
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: There is no such thing. I will copy paste the pastebin for you.
<ActionParsnip> redheat: you can do that stuff in the little icon on the top panel
<Googol30> Am I allowed to run a Minecraft server from a flash drive without issue, or must I edit permissions, or copy all of the files somewhere else?
<mazraq> Hi, I am trying to set up a vpn on Xubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: sure
<mazraq> anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<redheat> by the way thank you ActionParsnip for the command, it gave me a list of the wireless card I got ...though it's a little bit jumbled for me now..
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1424019/
<redheat> nope not here..I mean not in linux? haven't seen that..is there a way to do that?
<barnaba> Any help loading ecryptfs module which won't load for some reason?
<locojay> mmh intel_gpu_top return could not find card..
<nakkor> Any idea on how to keep a log file limited to a certain size?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: change the '1920x1080' to what you desire
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: It is what I desire, 1920x1080 :)
<barnaba> modprobe returns 0 and shows no error, but the module ins't visible in lsmod...
<Googol30> I'm guessing I didn't configure my router correctly?  I still do not have internet on my server.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: cool, if you reboot with the file like that, does it work ok?
<redheat> anyhow, we can leave that to later...I just need to reiterate a question i asked before, should I enable Virtualization by default in my BIOS though I'm not using any Virtualization software at all would that speed up my performance?
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: if you run:  ping 8.8.8.8     does it ping ok?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I will test to confirm. I log out now to see whether this bad boy gives me 1920x1080 or not :)
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Be right back.
<Googol30> ActionParsnip: ping 8.8.8.8 returns Destination Host Unreachable
<Treadstone__71> redheat, that is only required for vm's I believe, no impact would be noticed with it on or off as far as normal use goes I believe.
<ActionParsnip> redheat: enabling the virtualization won't affect the performance in any way
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: can you ping your default gateway?
<ActionParsnip> redheat: all it means is if you run a virtuaization, you can run 64bit guests
<Emanon> ActionParsnip: It's still blanking after a period of inactivity.
<Googol30> I can ping my router and the other computers on the network, but I don't have a WAN connection on my Ubuntu Server.
<redheat> anyhow..Treadstone_71, ActionParsnip, ViaNocturna85, Dretomgeo..I am Thankful, Thankful..So much for your kind assistance and sorry too much of your time..I am thankful again folks..I really mean it thank you
<Emanon> On a side note how do I change the resolution of my full disk encryption passphrase entry screen on boot?
<Emanon> It's too low and part of the entry box is off screen.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: YEAAAH!
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I shall be damned, the thing works as it should ;-) THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART! =)
 * DrGrov hugs ActionParsnip 
 * DrGrov runs after ActionParsnip and tries to cuddle and hug more and more
<ViaNocturna85> lol can you feel the love
<DrGrov> ViaNocturna85: Yeah, damn! I feel the love is in the air!
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: You there or you got scared? :)
<PeterME_> Hi, I'm having some problem with chmod
<Rollin> whats your chmod problem
<PeterME_> I try to use it on a mounted external hard drive so I will be able to load the files on it into Plex Media Server. But it just doesn't do anything..
<Rollin> what chmod command are you using in the terminal? and what user are you running the command as?
<Emanon> Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the encryption key entry screen (the one that appears on boot when you use full disk encryption)?
<PeterME_> chmod 755 Peters_disk
<d3m0n__> any1 kno how to encrypt a disk after installation?
<PeterME_> Doesn't matter if I run it as myself or with sudo
<PeterME_> drwx------ 1 peter peter 131072 Dec 10 20:42 Peters_disk
<krofna> Why does my computer become extremly slow on 50% CPU usage on each of 4 cores?
<PeterME_> Outputs this from ls -al before and after chmod
<Googol30> If, in the /etc/network/interfaces file, I have "network 192.168.1.1", does that mean I should set "gateway 192.168.1.254"?
<Jordan_U> krofna: It might be memory pressure that's making it slow, rather than CPU usage.
<Rollin> get a second opinion before you run this, but shouldn't it be "sudo chmod 755 -R Peters_disk" if you want a recursive chmod
<Jordan_U> krofna: In what way is it slow, and do you have proper hardware drivers installed?
<d3m0n__> --help
<d3m0n__> sorry that was entered in error
<Treadstone__71> d3mon__ did you try TrueCrypt ?
<Googol30> I'm assuming that since, on my Windows computer, running "ipconfig /all" shows that the default gateway is 192.168.1.1.  So I have set that on my server as well... still doesn't seem to work though.
<superbbb> hi
<PeterME_> Rollin: I guess, mut that doesn't do anything either..
<d3m0n__> Treadstone__71, no I have not yet. I just installed my 12.04 based os and thought I would look into encrypting my HDD
<d3m0n__> brb
<aquonwq> hello
<Rollin> PeterME_ what file system is the disk?
<d3m0n__> back
<Treadstone__71> d3mon__ I believe that 12.04 will give you the option to encrypt your home drive, but not the full drive. You would have to use the alternate install.
<Treadstone__71> d3mon__ 12.10 will give you the option of full hdd encryption during install
<Emanon> 12.04 does do full disk encryption on the alternate install media.
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I have a short question:   is it possible to use the "normal" ubuntu and ubuntu for omap "parallel"?  I mean by just copying the relevant kernel images to the boot directory  and then always boot the correct kernel for the current platform?
<d3m0n__> ok unfortunately the os i have installed didn't give the option for an alternate install media
<Treadstone__71> Emanon .. yes that's what I mean, thanks.
<Treadstone__71> Howlymowly Hello.
<krofna> Jordan_U: WHen I type it shows up on screen after a while, moving windows is very ... idk how to explain. Not smooth?
<PeterME_> Rollin: I believe it's NTFS, but my other NTFS drive works
<Treadstone__71> d3mon__ you would have to download the alternate install iso
<PeterME_> Rollin: However that is an internal old boot drive
<athlon1> hello. I'm using linux to connect to a phone with Android 4. The connection with phone (using usb cable) say it's MTP. How can I copy files to phone? Thanks
<d3m0n__> unfortunately backbox doesn't offer an alternate install image
<shady__> anyone?
<Emanon> Try banshee or rhythmbox for media or maybe whatever the mtp package is for FUSE.
<heoyea_> athlon1: maybe use Airdroid app
<PeterME_> athlon1: Try AirDroid
<Emanon> Or listen to them, they do this more than I do.
<athlon1> Thanks for answer, What app??
<krofna> Jordan_U: Memory 3.9/8 GB, swap 0
<PeterME_> athlon1: Maybe not exactly what you are looking for but it might do the trick
<DJones> athlon1: Have a look at the package gMTP, that may work with ICS android phones, I've had a bit of sucess, but not on a regular basis
<PeterME_> athlon1: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5zYW5kLmFpcmRyb2lkIl0.
<athlon1> Ok, thanks, i'm going to try. I think I worked time ago with it (but not a lot success).
<Emanon> I just plug mine in and select USB as my protocol so it shows up as a usb drive rather than an MTP device.
<tim_ct> hi all. I need some advice. When i use evolution in the office I use an IP address but i am at home i have to use a real names address. is there anyway i could stop having to change pop and smtp info all the time
<PeterME_> Rollin: The external drive is a "Basic Data" NTFS partition
<Googol30> If I'm running port forwarding for a Minecraft server, do I need to forward port 25565 for both TCP and UDP, or only TCP?
<heoyea_> sure
<PeterME_> Rollin: While the internal one (on which I got this working) is a "HPFS/NTFS (Bootable)" NTFS partition. Not sure what that means though..
<Rollin> PeterME_ try the steps from the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651823
<Rollin> PeterME_ but working with linux permissions on a NTFS disk is always a bit troubling
<Bastian_b> Hello is there official repository address for php5.4 please?
<Sacola> I'm new and I have a huge problem with Ubuntu
<roasted> hi
<PeterME_> Rollin: I know, but it's a 2TB drive with 9GB free space and I've got nowhere to put the files for a reformat..
<Sacola> Can anyone help me?
<Sacola> I have a simple question
<roasted> Question - what's wrong with this script? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1424084/ I want it to create the txt file ONLY if it is mounted. Problem is, it's NOT mounted, yet it's creating the text file...
<b14d3> !ask | Sacola
<ubottu> Sacola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<galups2000> hi
<Rollin> PeterME_ i'd play it safe and not do any major permissions edits till the data is backed up safely elsewhere , im sure you dont want to risk corrupting 2TB of data
<barnaba> Ok, I solved my problem. Somehow without my action or knowledge some file in ecryptfs hierarchy got chowned to root ;/
<Googol30> Rollin: I've done worse =P
<PeterME_> As I said, it's for my media center. Only movies and shows, so not the biggest of deals to lose it..
<Rollin> Googo130 we all have haha
<PeterME_> Googo130: That's called living on the edge :P
<PeterME_> Rollin: afk for a while
<Googol30> By the way, does any RAID software come with Ubuntu?
<Sacola> I have a Samsung laptop R540 and almost every version of Linux (including Ubuntu) have the same problem. After being suspended (or monitor dimmed) the monitor starts flickering. I have tried many solutions and updates but nothing works. Does anyone know a  Linux distribution that works nicely with Samsung laptops
<Rollin> you guys too risky, i've got data backed up in external drives, amazon s3, amazon glacier, and a personal server. im paranoid or prepared for the worst
<phunyguy_work> Googol30, mdadm
<phunyguy_work> !info mdadm \ Googol30
<ubottu> '\\' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<b14d3> Sacola: Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but have you considered it might be a hardware issue? Or have you found other people who have the same issue?
<phunyguy_work> errr
<Rollin> Sacola its not the laoptop brand thats the problem, let us know your gfx card type first
<exilarch> Sacola: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1086921
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1086921 in linux (Ubuntu) "include samsung-backlight fix in main kernel" [Medium,Fix committed]
<phunyguy_work> !info mdadm | Googol30
<ubottu> Googol30: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1189 kB
<_0x783czar> "too risky, too risky!" ~Smeagol
<exilarch> Sacola: look at this
<Rollin> wow, it is a samsung issue, i stand corrected
<Googol30> The only problem that I have found with making backups of everything is that I commonly use the thing that I'm backing up to as my main drive, screwing up everything when I don't know what the most recent files are.
<Sacola> Dear <b14d3>, A lot of people with samsungs have this problem. Some solve it, some can't (me)
<mrfree_> hi all, I still can't get 12.10 boots on my dell latitude :( plymouthd seems to crash on boot hanging the process http://pastebin.com/KUEj5JXC
<b14d3> Yep, I see that from exilarch's link. Just something I hadn't encountered myself.
<mrfree_> I can boot with "nomodeset" but then xorg doesn't start at all
<fsvieira> hi, I want to make a copy of a folder using cp, I want cp to copy symbolic links as real files and not symbolic links, how can I do this ?
<Googol30> It's super low priority for me right now, but since there's a massive amount of activity, I might as well ask... Does anyone know of any software that can crack Whirlpool encryption?
<GRMrGecko> I'm trying to update windows 7 to SP1… Doing so I have followed http://u.webra.in/et and marked the C partition as active. Doing so seems to have made the partition with ubuntu go away… How can I recover?
<GRMrGecko> Recommend me following http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html?
<GRMrGecko> I'm downloading a ubuntu live cd to put on a USB stick so I can at least get something to do the recovery.
<GRMrGecko> the partition which had ubuntu looks to be marked as free space now.
<helephant> Hey guys....
<GRMrGecko> I'm not going to install SP1 when there is this problem as I risk data loss...
<helephant> I need help with my Ubuntu Server.
<phunyguy_work> !ask | helephant
<ubottu> helephant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<helephant> what's that?
<helephant> !Oh.
<helephant> Guy, I need help with my Ubuntu Server. I've set up a software RAID0 but it doesn't seem to work. I'm quite much of a beginner.
<Tweikable> what is the channel for rooted android quiestions?
<phunyguy_work> helephant, define "doesn't seem to work"
<helephant> I've set it up upon Ubuntu Server install but I can't mount it, I think.
<phunyguy_work> helephant, did you follow a guide?
<helephant> fdisk -l shows it
<phunyguy_work> if so, link me to it and the step you are stuck on
<helephant> No I did not.
<phunyguy_work> helephant, what is "it"?  the md device?
<helephant> Yes
<phunyguy_work> md127?
<mickster04> clear
<helephant> I don't know what that means but it under /dev/md0
<phunyguy_work> can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mdstat" to paste.ubuntu.com please?
<helephant> 2*200 GB IDE
<helephant> One moment
<phunyguy_work> then send on the link to the post
<helephant> Here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1424131/
<phunyguy_work> helephant, that looks OK.  have you created a filesystem on the device?
<phunyguy_work> for example, sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0
<helephant> Yes, I recently tried to format it with ext3 and the disks started to buzz and it finished without any problems (i guess)
<helephant> I'll do it again.
<helephant> *bbbzzzzz*
<helephant> Done.
<phunyguy_work> is tehre any useful output on the screen?
<phunyguy_work> that you can pastebin?
<helephant> Okay
<GRMrGecko> Anyone help me recovery my ubuntu partition?
<helephant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1424136/
<phunyguy_work> helephant, now what happens when you try to mount it?
<phunyguy_work> and what mount command are you using?
<helephant> mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid0
<phunyguy_work> does /mnt/raid0 exist?
<helephant> Um, ¨
<helephant> whoops
<phunyguy_work> if so, paste the output of that command (sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid0
<phunyguy_work> :)
<helephant> As I said, I'm a beginner. Always used gui
<phunyguy_work> so I take it that was the issue
<helephant> But how do I mount it? D:
<helephant> there is nothing in /mnt
<phunyguy_work> helephant, sudo mkdir /mnt.raid0
<phunyguy_work> errr
<phunyguy_work> helephant, sudo mkdir /mnt/raid0
<phunyguy_work> then try that mount command again
<helephant> mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid0
<helephant> now it doesn't output anything
<phunyguy_work> yes
<phunyguy_work> that means it mounted.
<helephant> I guess it's done
<goddard> vmware crashes
<goddard> it did work before my update
<helephant> D:
<phunyguy_work> helephant, now you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<helephant> What is stab?
<helephant> fstag*
<b14d3> Adding it to fstab will make it so it mounts at boot
<helephant> Lol, fstab*
<Rollin> golden rule of vmware, once you have a production setup working you dont touch it unless you need something in the latest update ;-)
<pgib> helephant, short for "filesystem table" it is a list of filesystems and the option of mounting them automatically
<guntbert> !enter | helephant
<ubottu> helephant: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<helephant> How do I do that?
<phunyguy_work> helephant, add this line to /etc/fstab - "/dev/md0 /mnt/raid0       ext4    defaults 0 0" without the quotes
<pgib> helephant, read about fstab 'man 5 fstab'
<phunyguy_work> helephant, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<helephant> fstab is a file?
<helephant> I'll read it
<pgib> helephant, yes a configuration file typically located at /etc/fstab
<nakkor> Does anyone know why log rotate on size is not working? I have this conf file http://pastebin.com/n7KuQyJh and pump a bunch of data into the log file but it never rotates when it goes past 50M
<pgib> something simple that has recently become more complicated because people want to mount by device UUID nowadays for some odd reason
<helephant> Done.  Is that all?
<helephant> root@Isis:/mnt/raid0# mount -l
<b14d3> pgib: Never understood that myself. But a bunch of guides and faqs actually recommend that you do it that way too.
<helephant> . /dev/md0 on /mnt/raid0 type ext4 (rw) looks like it's mounted.
<phunyguy_work> you can try a restart to see if it mounts at boot, helephant... or you can "sudo umount /dev/md0" and then "sudo mount /mnt/raid0" to see if it picks it up.
<PeterME_> Rollin: back
<helephant> root@Isis:/mnt/raid0# df -h
<pgib> helephant, you can test it by just doing: umount /mnt/raid0 && mount /mnt/raid0   -- notice how it mounts without you needing to specify a device
<phunyguy_work> helephant that command works to see if it is mounted, yes.  Just don't paste the output in the channel
<helephant> . /dev/md0        367G  195M  348G   1% /mnt/raid0
<helephant> Okay
<guntbert> phunyguy_work: tell him to use sudo mount -a instead of te last command - picks up everything in fstab like on boot
<helephant> Okay, sorry. sudo umount /dev/md0 says that device is busy.
<phunyguy_work> helephant, restart the server and see.   guntbert, that is just as good.
<pgib> guntbert, ahh cool
<phunyguy_work> helephant you need to "sudo umount /dev/md0" first
<pgib> helephant, you are probably sitting it in right now.  'cd' to a different directory first
<helephant> "sudo umount /dev/md0" was exactly what I entered.
<GRMrGecko> Following http://u.webra.in/et, windows deleted my EXT partition with ubuntu, do I go about following http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html to recover?
<helephant> Oh yeah lol
<phunyguy_work> oh misread, lol
<phunyguy_work> txting the wife atm
<guntbert> pgib: :) and btw: uuids are very useful when it comes to hotplugging data devices
<Copernic> I cant get the alsa a52 plugin to work as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DigitalAC-3Pulseaudio
<helephant> I rebooted the server and the raid0 is mounted! Thank you so much guys!
<phunyguy_work> no problem, helephant
<Copernic> does anyone have experiance with that on ubuntu 12.04?
<end_guy> [A
<end_guy> [A
<pgib> b14d3, the only thing I can imagine is that it prevents the problem of device renaming (due primarily to adding/removing devices).
<end_guy> [A
<phunyguy_work> end_guy, can we help you?
<Copernic> does /usr/lib/alsa-lib = /usr/lib/alsaplayer/ dont think so right?
<b14d3> pgib: Which makes sense with guntbert's comment about hotswapping I suppose
<Googol30> If I'm assigning my server a static IP, "auto eth0" "iface eth0 inet static" "address 192.168.1.253" "netmask 255.255.255.0" "network 192.168.1.1" "broadcast 192.168.1.255"
<pgib> yeah - i just saw his comment
<Googol30> "gateway 192.168.1.1" will work right?
<end_guy> lol sorry, irssi was being a little laggy and I was repeating  a command
<phunyguy_work> Googol30, that depends, is that yoru gateway?
<darkhalo117> Sounds good to me
<Googol30> Is the gateway the router's IP?
<pgib> Googol30, for all intents and purposes: yes
<phunyguy_work> Googol30, yes.
<b14d3> Googol30: Depends on your network, but generally
<Googol30> Then yes.
<ikonia> Googol30: often yes, but not always
<phunyguy_work> ikonia =P, yes very true.  However, 192.168.1.1 sounds liek a pretty standard setup on a home router.
<Magellanicus> hi
<helephant> I've learned a lot in just a few mins, now back to schoolwork, c-u and thanks again!! o/
<Magellanicus> everyone
<Magellanicus> how can i make the multimedia keys of my keyboard work with banshee
<Magellanicus> im using linux mint
<Magellanicus> please help
<phunyguy_work> !mint | Magellanicus
<ubottu> Magellanicus: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<phunyguy_work> Googol30, also some of those lines may not be needed.  you only really need the address, netmask, and gateway in there.
<phunyguy_work> the rest it can figure out.
<Googol30> Do I need to set up anything else computer side, or anything other than TCP port forwarding router side?  Anything related to NAT or DNS servers?
<phunyguy_work> 100% of the time, if your IP is 192.168.1.253, your netmask is 255.255.255.0, and your gateway is 192.168.1.1, then your network will be 192.168.1.0, and broadcast will be 192.168.1.255.
<phunyguy_work> networking basics.  :)
<phunyguy_work> Googol30, put your ISPs DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<Googol30> I didn't do networking in school.  I learned useless software like Adobe Flash and Photoshop... which I somewhat regret.
<phunyguy_work> yoru router shoudl ahndle the rest.
<phunyguy_work> should handle*
<phunyguy_work> !portforward
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Googol30> And where do I find my ISPs DNS?  That's the part I am stuck on right now I think.
<MrPopinjay> Hey guys, this is a really stupid question but I enabled a plugin in gedit that gives you this "getting started" menu when you open a new tab rather than a blank document and I can't work out how to turn it off. It doesn't seem to be in the plugin window any moreA little help?
<phunyguy_work> Googol30, you can call them, or web into 192.168.1.1, and it will be there as well.
<Googol30> But it isn't my external IP, correct?
<phunyguy_work> Googol30, no, it is where yoru ISP wants you to send DNS queries.
<wizbit> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<phunyguy_work> well that was useful @ wizbit
<guntbert> !resolvconf | Googol30 phunyguy_work that changed
<ubottu> Googol30 phunyguy_work that changed: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<phunyguy_work> guntbert, even on a static set network?
<phunyguy_work> ahh yeah I guess so.  Follow that guide and ignore me, Googol30
<phunyguy_work> My network is all set dhcp with reservations for servers, so I haven't had to use it in a while.
<guntbert> phunyguy_work: yes, that has nothing to do with the network itself, but keep in mind that many systems have very volatile settings (especially regarding DNS)
<phunyguy_work> good to know, guntbert
<Googol30> I won't be able to see my DNS servers from this computer (Windows), will I? I must go through my router to do that?
<MaynardWaters> hello I want to install both 32 and 64 ubuntu along side windows. 32U and windows are already installed, when I tried to use wibi again it says I have to uninstall the 32bit before I can install the 64bit, is there a simple work around to this?
<phunyguy_work> ikonia, funny part is, I have read that blog post a few days ago, so it is odd that it popped up here.
<guntbert> Googol30: normally your ISP will tell you their addresses
<venik212> How do I put my ubuntu system on a USB drive?  I do not want the .iso for fresh installation, but my customized ubuntu system from my hard drive
<ikonia> I don't see why that is funny
<ikonia> it's a blog post about ubuntu.....so it's not odd that someone would paste it
<phunyguy_work> !liveusb | venik212
<ubottu> venik212: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<phunyguy_work> ikonia, i didnt mean that it was weird because it was pasted here, i meant it was weird that I read it and then it was pasted here.
<steff_> org
<ikonia> phunyguy_work: why is that weird ?
<Googol30> But I don't feel like calling them... lets see if the router will tell me.
<phunyguy_work> like coincidence
<ikonia> errr not really
<phunyguy_work> *shrug*
<venik212> phunguy-- I am NOT trying to install ubuntu from a usb to a hard drive-- I am trying to get it from the hard drive onto a USB drive so I could take my system wherever I go
<ikonia> it's all over the net so many people are reading it
<phunyguy_work> venik212, that link explains that as well.
<phunyguy_work> see the second link.
<phunyguy_work> ikonia, right, but why spam it?
<phunyguy_work> I guess I will never fully undersatnd
<phunyguy_work> gotta run.  cya guys late ron,.
<phunyguy_work> later on*****
<venik212> phun-- I have been on thta link, but had hoped there would be some easier way.  It looks really convoluted, and probably outdated
<sc0rpi0n> some news for ati older card support on quantal?
<ikonia> sc0rpi0n: the drivers don't support the older cards.
<ikonia> why do you think that's going to change ?
<sc0rpi0n> because it's not funny to have unsupported hardware?
<ikonia> then contact ATI and complain
<GRMrGecko> Following http://u.webra.in/et, windows deleted my EXT partition with ubuntu, do I go about following http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html to recover?
<BlueAssassin> ciao
<BlueAssassin> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<BlueAssassin> salve
<BlueAssassin> c'è nessuno?
<BlueAssassin> mi rispondete?
<BlueAssassin> hey!
<BlueAssassin> !list
<ubottu> BlueAssassin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BlueAssassin> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<BlueAssassin> allora c'è nessuno
<ikonia> please stop
<ikonia> !english | BlueAssassin
<ubottu> BlueAssassin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ikonia> !it | BlueAssassin
<ubottu> BlueAssassin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BlueAssassin> ok thanks and sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<JPMH> I want to use lftp over ssh and need to tell ssh to get the generated authentication file from a non-standard place, that is not ~/.ssh - how do I set the path on the command line I see -p etc for port, just do not see how to set this
<ikonia> JPMH: man ssh, but it's ssh -i for the identity file
<JPMH> ikonia: yes - I know how to set it for ssh - problem is that I can not see how to pass that to lftp so it uses it
<ikonia> lftp won't use it
<ikonia> lftp has no knowledge/ability to use it
<JPMH> ikonia: I remember using it in the past and I can set it in the config file too, I just want to put it on the command line
<ikonia> I disagree
<JPMH> ikonia: to what do you disagree
<ikonia> that it's usable like that
<JPMH> ikonia: you mean from the command line or a config file?
<ikonia> either/both
<JPMH> ikonia: then you are wrong - since I have it working in the config file right now
<ikonia> great
<goddard> vmware crashes
<goddard> it did work before my update
<goddard> anyone had this problem after an update
<JPMH> ikonia: I have long suspected that you speak on things that you know nothing of, now you have proved it to me and everyone else here - please don't do that
<ikonia> JPMH: I didn't say I was right, I said I disagreed with you
<ikonia> identity files are for ssh and lftp is not "aware" of ssh, so I don't see how you can pass it, that doesn't mean you can't
<_0x783czar> JPMH: chill
<JPMH> ikonia: you present your opinions as though you know what you are talking about when you don't - and have you noticed that lftp passes -p for example to ssh -
<ikonia> JPMH: I've not "notced" as I'm not using it
<JPMH> _0x783czar: I am merely warning others of the dangers of listening to ikonia
<ikonia> JPMH: and I present my opion as just that, my opinion
<ikonia> JPMH: there is no dangers, please don't spread false information
<ikonia> JPMH: you're free to ignore any advice I give, but please don't spread lies that I give dangerous advice, which is simpley not true.
<bob_the_hamster> Does anybody happen to know if there is a way to disable the File-Open dialog in most programs from defaulting to "Recent Files"?
<ikonia> JPMH: the man page says -p is "port" so be careful, it sounds like there are different versions if -p passes the identify file in your version
<BlueEagle> bob_the_hamster: googling that question provided several promising hits.
<ikonia> JPMH: that's for version 4.4.0 - so I don't know if what you have is later
<ikonia> !info lftp
<ubottu> lftp (source: lftp): Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client programs. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.8-1 (quantal), package size 452 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<ikonia> JPMH: again I'd now really stress caution as the version ubuntu ships with appears to be 4.3 - and the 4.4 man page says -p is "port", which is different to what you are saying -p does
<ikonia> are you sure -p dos identity file ?
<ikonia> or are you wrong ?
<JPMH> ikonia: the expression IMHO is common when you have an opinion rather than quoting something as fact which is what you do
<JPMH> ikonia: anyway - you do it - we all now have evidence - I will beware of you in the future
<ikonia> I didn't quote anything as fact, I disagreed with you, nothing more
<JPMH> ikonia: but thanks
<JPMH> over and out
<ikonia> JPMH: looks like you are mistaken over -p
<ikonia> what a surprise,
<ikonia> proven wrong and had to /part after calling me
<auronandace> ikonia: looks like he doesn't like being wrong
<bob_the_hamster> BlueEagle: if you could see my firefox window you would see that all those google results links are purple on my screen :) Many pages suggest disabling it in privacy options. I tried that, and it has zero effect.
<BlueEagle> <ot>What is it with the pissing contest?</ot>
<Emanon> Could anyone tell me how to change the resolution on the encryption passphrase screen?
<bob_the_hamster> Other pages talk about deleting or messing with various files in ~/.local/share/ but unfortunately those workarounds didn't work for me either :(
<scottj> if I have /home/foo/.Private mounted as /home/foo is there a way to access the original /home/foo w/o unmounting the .Private one?
<bob_the_hamster> My "Recent Files" just won't die :(
<BlueEagle> bob_the_hamster: Well it would have been good of you to mention that when asking the question then. I therefore assume you have tried to set +i to recently-used.xbel too?
<DrGrov> Hi everyone. Is anyone using LibreOffice at the moment with a newer version than what ships with 12.04?
<BlueEagle> bob_the_hamster: Also specifying that it should not record activity for the applications in question (ie. the ones you use the most) did not work?
<diverdude> How do i restart the network manager from commandline?
<ikonia> diverdude: where not asking this the other day ?
<diverdude> ikonia, yeah, but i did not figure it out
<b14d3> diverdude: I remember someone answering. Can't remember for the life of me what it was though
<ikonia> diverdude: are you trying to actually restart the application, or the gnome applet in the desktop ?
<diverdude> ikonia, the gnome applet
<ikonia> diverdude: isn't this something to do with you trying to set a static ip (sorry if I'm not remembering this clearly)
<ikonia> diverdude: why do you need to restart it
<ikonia> it's part of the desktop, you'd have to kill the gnome applet and restart it as I understand it
<diverdude> ikonia, no im not setting up static ip.
<diverdude> ikonia, its because the applet displays wrong
<ikonia> what do you mean, displays wrong ?
<diverdude> ikonia, graphical error
<ikonia> ok, I've lost interest, I'm just asking you to explain the issue and you seem to be doing what you can to not answer clearly
<DrGrov> ikonia: Hi again. I got the nVidia issues fixed in 12.04 thanks to the help of ActionParsnip.
<BlueEagle> diverdude: Could you elaborate? It would most likely to be prudent to remove the root issue rather than starting to arbitrarily kill and start applets imo.
<ikonia> DrGrov: bravo, well done
<ikonia> BlueEagle: exactly
<bob_the_hamster> BlueEagle: i should clarify that I can clear the Recent Files list by messing with ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel but that the empty recently used still comes up whenever I do file->open in most applications
<sideone> hey all, i need to join 1 match plus 3 lines below through a text doc. i was thinking of using grep -A 3 -exec something through the file. does anyone know what command can join those 4 lines together in a loop?
<DrGrov> ikonia: It was messy but actual perfectly logical. It was an xorg.conf thing that needed to be done. ActionParsnip did most of the telling and doing actually :)
<BlueEagle> DrGrov: Since this was something that did require a bit of work you may want to consider writing a documenting article about the issue and the solution so that others may be helped from your experience.
<ikonia> well done
<ikonia> DrGrov: hopefully you can see why working it through logically is a simple solution rather than just trying random upgrades/software/changes (for future issues)
<DrGrov> ikonia: Is there any good solid way to alter the GPU speed so I get a bit more out of the GPU?
<ikonia> DrGrov: in honesty, leave it alone
<DrGrov> BlueEagle: It require seriously a lot of work before I realized it.
<ikonia> DrGrov: the drivers are binary don't interfer with them and how they work
<DrGrov> ikonia: Probably yes but I do want to be able to play 1080p HD videos with bitrates of a high average.
<ikonia> DrGrov: if your card is not powerful enough - buy a new one
<ikonia> DrGrov: make sure you get one with good linux support
<diverdude> BlueEagle, ikonia http://imagebin.org/238843
<DrGrov> BlueEagle: I wonder though, how much would it benefit for future releases?
<DrGrov> ikonia: I am pretty darn sure my card is powerful enough since it is a nVidia GTS250 1GB PCI-E 16X.
<ikonia> DrGrov: right, so again, work through logically why it's having a problem rather than trying random things
<ikonia> DrGrov: I've just read the last log, as I understand it, you just needed to generate and xorg.conf
<DrGrov> ikonia: I have worked out it on 10.04 until I decided to upgrade to 12.04/12.10. I was not able to fully stresstest direct rendering.
<ikonia> that's not a "lot of work" and complex,
<ikonia> that's just making a text file,
<ikonia> DrGrov: you just said you had it working on 12.04
<MarcoPau> do you guys maybe know how to set the default "apps" shown in the bar on top of google homepage? web, search, images, groups, gmail... thanks
<ikonia> DrGrov: what OS are you actually using
<BlueEagle> bob_the_hamster: Then the next alternative is to remove Zeitgeist I guess. http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why?lang=en
<DrGrov> ikonia: No, that is not a lot of work and I had a hunch when I had 12.04 installed the first since it complained about not being able to parse into xorg.conf. But it was mostly the sudo part that confused me on nvidia-settings.
<diverdude> BlueEagle, you see the problem
<bob_the_hamster> BlueEagle: thanks, I'll read that
<DrGrov> ikonia: 12.04 still as I mentioned. I had my GPU working very well in 10.04 as well but did not find a good stresstest for direct rendering.
<diverdude> BlueEagle, so whats the root cause
<BlueEagle> diverdude: Multitasking.
<BlueEagle> diverdude: I'll check the screenie now.
<ikonia> DrGrov: why do you think your card isn't woring well ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: It is not working well since it has a bit of issues on 1080p HD videos with high bitrates (6000 kbps or over).
<BlueEagle> diverdude: So the issue is that it is not listing your VPN-connections?
<ikonia> DrGrov: ok, so that doesn't mean it's the card, it could be the codec
<ikonia> (just as an easy example)
<BlueEagle> diverdude: ...or that it lists them on the left side?
<ikonia> DrGrov: don't rush into anything, work it through
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes, that is what I meant from the beginning. Has nothing to do with the card but more with the software/codec/something similar or both.
<diverdude> BlueEagle, its not listing them
<ikonia> DrGrov: right, so why are you trying to overlcock the card if you know it's not the card performing bad ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes, I will work it through step-by-step now. It is good that in all of these messy affair I did not restore my backup even, just left it to wait.
<DrGrov> ikonia: Who said anything about overclocking my card? Read what I wrote.
<BlueEagle> diverdude: To me that is not a graphical error but a bug. Unfortunately I do not know enough of that network manager to be of much help. What I can say is that if it usually lists them, then forgets them until the applet is restarted indicates that the data is lost. Since I am no wizard on VPN either I am even more useless in this quest.
<ikonia> 2:47 < DrGrov> ikonia: Is there any good solid way to alter the GPU speed so I get a bit more out of the GPU?
<ikonia> DrGrov: that is "overlcocking" it
<Emanon> Sounds dirty...
<ikonia> altering the speed faster than the default = overclocking
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes but that is nothing like overclocking. It is what nvidia-settings tells me. It is in Adaptive mode now but could be altered to be in a different more powerful mode.
<diverdude> BlueEagle, hence my question, How do i restart network manager :)
<ikonia> DrGrov: it's overclocking
<DrGrov> ikonia: Or at least I do not see it like overclocking.
<ikonia> DrGrov: if it moves above it's stock capabilities,
<DrGrov> ikonia: Fine, let us call it overclocking then ;-)
<BlueEagle> diverdude: a killall on the applet and starting it and binding it to a shortcut should do the trick.
<DrGrov> ikonia: But it does not move over its stock capability... It is within the limit.
<diverdude> BlueEagle, what is it called=?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Limit what the card can handle.
<ikonia> DrGrov: then it will scale on it's own, if the driver supports it
<BlueEagle> diverdude: ps aux|grep network
<BlueEagle> diverdude: That should list your candidates nicely I guess.
<BlueEagle> diverdude: My guess is network-manager-applet
<bob_the_hamster> diverdude: I remember being able to restart NetworkManager with: sudo invoke-rc.d network-manager restart
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes, that would be great. Is there any good way, except nvidia-settings, to go and monitor the GPU temperature, speed etc.?
<c0rtex> I have a problem with radeon driver on a laptop with rv516 chipset. I have been able to work with radeon driver properly by starting with nomodeset, stopping lightdm, running modprobe -r radeon, modprode radeon modeset=1, starting lightdm. Is there a way of making this permanent?
<c0rtex> I have tried putting radeon modeset=1 in my /etc/modules
<BlueEagle> bob_the_hamster: While that will restart the daemon it will not restart the applet iirc. That may have changed though.
<ikonia> DrGrov: nvidia settins is normally pretty reasonable at monitoring the card
<ikonia> DrGrov: as it can use the binary drivers to interface
<OerHeks> DrGrov, you could try to disable sync to vblank in nvidia settings > http://picpaste.com/pics/sync2vblank-nnAancNs.1355180268.png
<diverdude> bob_the_hamster, that did not help :(
<goddard> anyone know why vmware doesn't work after updates and how i can get it working again?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Ok, but it does not save to xorg.conf unless I save? I mean it is a bit fussy what it does and does not save apparently from previous experiences.
<ikonia> OerHeks: does that have a positive impact /
<ikonia> DrGrov: it saves when you tell it to
<ikonia> DrGrov: it won't save on it's own , it's a good design
<OerHeks> ikonia, may be if he wants full HD 1080p
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Ah good. That I will look into right now. I do hope I have it enabled. But damn it, now I remember something. I have put the imagee settings too high perhaps and not so much on performance as needed...
<DrGrov> ikonia: Okay, so it is only that "Save to X..." that saves it? Good. I will jump in and wreck havoc ;-)
<ikonia> DrGrov: backup your working xorg.conf first
<DrGrov> ikonia: Ah yes, that is a good idea :) I will just copy it to a new file. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup.10122012
<dr_willis> nvidia-settings can save to the 'users' personal settings files. or the system wide xorg.conf file.
<darkhalo117> 'E.Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problemwith MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/
<darkhalo117> Help?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Or should I copy it somewhere else than my /etc/X11 folder for security precausion?
<BlueEagle> darkhalo117: What did you do prior to encountering that error?
<ikonia> DrGrov: up to you
<dr_willis> darkhalo117:  dont a 'sudp apt-get update' recently?
<dr_willis> done..
<DrGrov> ikonia: The prefix was right I hope that I wrote.
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  this is why  theres tab completion. ;)
<darkhalo117> Yes
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Ah yes, it went wrong :)
<darkhalo117> Should I not sudo that?
<dr_willis> darkhalo117:  system config type tools nor,mally need sudo. yes
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get update'
<darkhalo117> That's what I did
<lcabreza> whats the equivalent of chkconfig rhel on debian (ubuntu) ?
<dr_willis>  /var/lib/apt/lists/ seems to have a file or 3 for every repository on the system.  could be one of them has gotten currupted
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Got it, I had it first to my home folder :)
<darkhalo117> Any ideas for a fix?
<k1l> lcabreza: update-rc.d is it for ubuntu
<dr_willis> darkhalo117:  rename the directory., and rerun sudo apt-get update   perhaps
<dr_willis> darkhalo117:  it seems to be the apt-get listing cache dir.
<dr_willis> I just renamed mine and its redowenloading the lkiss
<dr_willis> lists
<GRMrGecko> BTW: TestDisk did fix my issue, I just need to fix lili.
<lcabreza> k1l: thanks .i want to remove from startup a specific service ..
<dr_willis> lcabreza:  what service.
<dr_willis> some are managed by upstart. some use the older sysv method
<k1l> lcabreza: upastart should be the right one then
<k1l> *upstart
<bob_the_hamster> BlueEagle: looks like that zeitgeist removal thing is a no-go. gedit, gnome-session, and nautilus all appears to depend on libzeitgeist. Looks like I am just screwed :(
<lcabreza> dr_willis: pcscd. i just don't want to it to start every time..i want to be manual ..
<k1l> bob10: dont remove zeitgeist :/
<lcabreza> k1l:upastart > whats the difference ?
<dr_willis> lcabreza:  the upstart cookbook has a section on doing that.     http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<DrGrov> OerHeks: What card do you have?
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> !info pcscd
<ubottu> pcscd (source: pcsc-lite): Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (daemon side). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.5-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 60 kB, installed size 202 kB
<bob_the_hamster> k1l: yeah, looks like that would mess a lot of stuff up. But I still can't figure out how to get rid of "Recent Files" as the default in the File-Open dialog :(
<lcabreza> dr_willis: thanks..i'll go check that out ..
<BlueEagle> k1l: Well if it is not to be removed, how can one set it to not open recent documents all the time?
<k1l> BlueEagle: bob_the_hamster well, i heard that question some time ago. but dont remember if that was solved
<GRMrGecko> cannot use uncommon overlayfs found as root device
<GRMrGecko> lilo is giving me this output
<GRMrGecko> I already have lilo installed
<bob_the_hamster> Yeah, all my googling has suggested that nobody has solved it (short of changing to kde or xfce or something else like that)
<OerHeks> DrGrov,  NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430]
<BlueEagle> GRMrGecko: Wow! You still use lilo?
<nemo> Oh. Cool. Jono apologised!
<nemo> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/bkerensa-opensource/~3/HaP7u9GdqUY/on-saying-everyone-who-disagrees-spreads-fud
<nemo> (yes, I'm behind on the news)
<BlueEagle> !ot | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GRMrGecko> BlueEagle: Grub wouldn't install on this ee pc
<darkhalo117> dr_willis rename it to anything?
<nemo> BlueEagle: you know, just saying "ot" would have saved one line of spam :-p
<darkhalo117> @dr_willis rename it to anything?
<dr_willis> darkhalo117:  err.. yes..
<OerHeks> DrGrov, glxgears from mesa-utils is a nice tool to check speed with/without sync to vblank
<darkhalo117> Lol thnx I don't want to have confictions
<dr_willis> @ is not for IRC. ;) its for twitter
<dr_willis> whatever-backup
<BlueEagle> nemo: Three, actually + the one you follow up with. However not going ot to begin with would have removed all these lines. What's your point?
<GRMrGecko> BlueEagle: Do you wish walking me through replacing lilo with grub?
<dr_willis> darkhalo117:  i just renamed it. remade the directory. and reran sudo apt-get update   it recreated the files
<BlueEagle> GRMrGecko: Not on an ee. Sorry. ;)
<nemo> BlueEagle: *shrug
<GRMrGecko> BlueEagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-942081.html
<OerHeks> DrGrov, with ( 298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.528 FPS ) without sync ( 33740 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6747.861 FPS )
<GRMrGecko> BlueEagle: maybe they fixed it by now
<GRMrGecko> let's try
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Okay, I will download mesa-utils now to see.
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Thanks.
<BlueEagle> GRMrGecko: Best of luck to you.
<Nordom> So when I started up my desktop pc at home this morning I had an interesting exprience. I have it on a delayed boot so I can turn it on an get ready for work while everything loads, anyways when I typed in my password to unlock everything after my boot. My screen became distorted pixelated with text moving around the screen. At the buttom I could see the users on my computer, Guest, Sonka, ME and
<Nordom> and the sonka is not a registered user
<Nordom> does anyone know anything about this? I seems more like a hacking attempt due to added user in my usergroups... but it could have just been one of the virus that made to piss people off or what not.... no idea what this is google didn't reviel anything and it definately didnt feel like a crash because I havent sceene a crash like this since regular nintendo
<ikonia> Nordom: sounds like a graphics corruption, nothing more
<ikonia> Nordom: I'd look at that user in the accounts list, but beyond that, nothing suspcious
<darkhalo117> Thank you dr_willis. You are the man
<Nordom> ikonia: I hope so, just strange that middle of the bottom screen would have the only ledgeable text on the screen, with Guest, Sonka, and my home user name everything else was garbled
<dr_willis> darkhalo117:  seems 3weird one of those files got messed up. perhaps currupted  during a download or fsck
<ikonia> Nordom: not really
<Nordom> ikonia: maybe just the graphics as you say, I did look in the user groups found nothing, but did find a bunch of strange files in my trash that I dont remember putting there
<ikonia> such as ?
<Nordom> bunch of stuff I may have deleted in the past, but now I thinking about it stuff in my ubuntu one sync... could have been dumped when I reset the computer when the files were syncing
<paris> phone over gmail is not working.
<Nordom> ikonia: well thank you for your help, I will look into it a little more when I get back on that pc, but thank you for at least reassuring me
<DrGrov> Is it just in 12.10 there is in System Settings the option for Online Accounts? I do not see it in 12.04.
<stevopowell> I run Ubuntu 12.04.1. Has anybody else upgraded to 12.10? How does it compare?
<dr_willis> stevopowell:  lots of people have upgraded.
<ikonia> stevopowell: there are pleanty of reviews on online
<dr_willis> if you want/need the newer features. upgrade. :) if not.. dont.
<dr_willis> 13.04 will be here in a few months.  The Joys of Ubuntus 6 Mo release policy
<SocialEvil> guys any idea how to add to my panel the volume icon, without the mail icon ?
<trism> SocialEvil: if you don't want the mail icon, just uninstall indicator-messages
<SocialEvil> trism, it worked :) thanks
<DrGrov> Apparently I do not have direct rendering enabled. Seems like glxgears gets stuck and it needs to be sigtermed.
<Gyro54> Hi!
<GRMrGecko> Ok… Grub is installed, however it doesn't seem to be configured with my drives
<GRMrGecko> how can I configure it?
<GRMrGecko> it just prompts me with a grub command interface
<Gyro54> i am trying to map a shared drive from a win2003 server to U12.04 but have a mount error: could not resolve address for server?
<GRMrGecko> maybe I need grub2
<DrGrov> Any easy way to test direct rendering? Just a 3d enabled game would suffice?
<Somelauw> When opening system-config-printer, I can't find the option "Printer via sambda"? So how do I install a sambda printer?
<ring0> DrGrov,  glxinfo | grep -i render
<DrGrov> ring0: Yes, it is "Direct rendering: Yes" :) I thought first what happened since glxgears crashed the whole terminal and everything almost.
<nemo> DrGrov: we get that so often with users (windows and linux) that we've started logging glGetString(GL_RENDERER/VENDOR/VERSION) in our game :)
<nemo> DrGrov: in windows, bad sign is using the MS vid driver (software rendering)
<nemo> in linux, there are unfortunately drivers for major vid cards that still do software rendering, so the typical fix is jockey-gtk and installing the nvidia or ati blob
<dr_willis> Somelauw:  I got a "Windows Printer Via Samba" here.  Or you could try the cups web interface.  http://localhost:631
<nemo> but. since you have direct rendering...
<nemo> unless the driver is faking it :)
<DrGrov> nemo: Okay :) Nah, it is rendering really well on the desktop as well and extremetuxracer also worked brillantly ;-)
<Somelauw> dr_willis: How to install samba through localhost:631, because I again don't see the window printer via samba option?
<nemo> DrGrov: http://free3d.org/
<dr_willis> Somelauw:  sudo apt-get install samba  perhaps.. my networkprinter dosent use samba any mopre. :) but i do install the various samba services  for other reasons
<nemo> DrGrov: other thing we sometimes get is cards getting pushed over the edge by desktop compositing (use of Aero in Windows, or Gnome3/Unity in linux)
<dr_willis> Somelauw:  this is a windows box shareing a printer?
<GRMrGecko> got grub2 installed:D
<GRMrGecko> and it works
<GRMrGecko> BlueEagle: Just so you are aware it worked this time.
<GRMrGecko> recovered the ubuntu partition
<GRMrGecko> upgraded to grub
<BlueEagle> GRMrGecko: Very good. :)
<GRMrGecko> now to see if I can install SP1 on windows 7
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  from Lilo to Grub2  thats like going from  a Gocart to a ... fancy big car.. ;)
<GRMrGecko> lol
<Somelauw> dr_willis: It should already be installed: i   samba
<Somelauw> i means installed
<nemo> DrGrov: hm. they recommend the HD 4670 - nifty. that's the card I have at work. last time I tried radeon driver on it it failed horribly. I guess the situation has changed
<dr_willis> Somelauw:  double check i guess.. see if findsmb, and smbtree commands see the server/printer/shares
<Somelauw> dr_willis: It is a network printer.
<dr_willis> Somelauw:  shared by a windows box? or stnd alone?
<dr_willis> Somelauw:  my networked brother printer 'serves' its printing via several differnt methods.. samba is only oneof them. it
<Somelauw> I don't know.
<dr_willis> a shared by windows printer - might ONLY be served via samba. a Stand alone. may have other methids.  I recall ust entering the ip# in cups configs someplace and it scaned the printer and showed all the ways it was shareing the printer
<Somelauw> dr_willis: There is also http option, but I am not sure if I should manually put http in front of the adress they gave me. The adress they gave me starts with SRV1264.domain.net/.../.printer
<Somelauw> then it is standalone
<Somelauw> or even http:// ?
<dr_willis>  my personal experience is only with Home Lan printers. You are on some sort of business/school network?
<Somelauw> dr_willis: yes
<Somelauw> I'm on a school/business network
<MK`> Hey, for some reason after upgrading I can no longer right click on things in my taskbar, any idea what that could be?
<Somelauw> or https:// ?
<GRMrGecko> hey look, SP1 is installing:D
<dr_willis> MK`:  you are refering to the gnome-classic/fallback mode bars at the top?
<microm> I am getting lots of "Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/natty-getdeb" why?
<MK`> dr_willis: Yeah, with Applications and Places. I used to be able to right click on there to mount/dismount/eject drives and such
<GRMrGecko> So… I had to crash my system in-order to get SP1 to install, then fix and install grub:P
<dr_willis> MK`:  the gnome fallback thing dosent have all the features of the old gnome-2, I dont use the fallback mode. so i dont know what all is gone. Theres replacement indicator-applets that give  back some of those functions.
<MK`> I see, alright.
#ubuntu 2012-12-11
<fabiomirko> hi
<_zero> hey)
<dr_willis> hello
<fabiomirko> i m looking for sis 661mx driver
<fabiomirko> now i use vesa driver
<dr_willis> SiS?  good luck with them.  They are the worse video chipset makers when it comes to linux support.
<fabiomirko> but videos are slow and not good
<fabiomirko> and so? what can i do?
<dr_willis> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/sis.4.html
<dr_willis> sems the 661 drivers are built in.
<xibalba> anyone here use turnkey linux? looking for something like a 'dropbox' style of an app for internal users to quickly upload docs to a web interface then hand out links to other people for download. usually used a temporary document storage for handing off loarge docs/files 10+ megabytes , not sufficent for email.
<xibalba> ping me if someone thinks of something, ty
<dr_willis> xibalba:  i think google added that sort of feature to their gdrive/gmail  recently.
<dr_willis> but that wouldent be internal. ;)
<xibalba> hmm, can't use google. has to be something managed internally, dont really wana setup a whole box so was looking @ the turnkey route
<xibalba> ty for the suggestion however
<dr_willis> theres that Opencloud service also. but ive never used it
<xibalba> going to test this out, http://www.turnkeylinux.org/fileserver, see if it's suitable, seems to have more than required
<dr_willis> Since turnkey is not ubuntu.. ;) no idea
<xibalba> ha, the #turnkey chan was sad looking
<xibalba> it's ubuntu based!
<xibalba> =P
<dr_willis> dosent mean it supported here. ;)
<xibalba> dont i know it
<xibalba> :)
<xibalba> alrighty doc thanks anyways
<robotfuel> xibalba: there is the owncloud juju charm
<Linuxuser2> How come when you remove an application via software manager it doesn't delete your settings under your Home?
<xibalba> i can't make sense of that/
<abyss4> how do i create an unpriveleged user in ubuntu?
<robotfuel> xibalba: http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/owncloud
<dr_willis> Linuxuser2:  that would be very BAD if it did.
<xibalba> robotfuel, great i'll give this a whirl
<robotfuel> xibalba: juju is like apt-get for the cloud, if you want to use internal servers you can use MAAS
<dr_willis> Linuxuser2:  stuff in the users home belongs to the users.. not  for the system admin to mess with
<xibalba> why didn't they just use apt-get? and what's MAAS?
<MaynardWaters> any raid experts want to help?
<MaynardWaters> http://pastebin.com/J2yy7cT5
<robotfuel> xibalba: if you want to try MAAS see http://people.canonical.com/~gavin/docs/lp:maas/
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: A short summary (but not as short as "raid question") would be appreciated before I make up my mind if I should follow the link. :)
<Googol30> I think I found my DNS servers, or at least 2 of them... what do I do with them if I'm trying to setup a static LAN IP?
<xibalba> sweet it's in the apt repo too
<abyss4> how do i create an unpriveleged user in ubuntu?
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: i have a raid 5 array with a fail disk, and for some reason the whole array has gone haywire.
<BlueEagle> abyss4: Just add the user using any user management tool. By default they have got no special privileges.
<Googol30> What I've been told is to add them to /etc/resolv.conf as "nameserver IP" but the file says that will be overwritten.  Any way to prevent that, or am I going about adding DNS servers wrong?
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: one of the curious things is that the raid did not detect the failure it just stopped working
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: Are any of the drives USB drives and have any storage devices been added or removed from the system (raid or otherwise)?
<jrib> !resolv.conf | Googol30
<ubottu> Googol30: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: all of these are internal drives, the array has been working fine for a few years
<MaynardWaters> what confuses me is the broken drive still appears to be working in its own array which mimics the old array
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: What puzzels me some is that the last disk is listed as missing in all but sda1
<MaynardWaters> yea thats what has me really confused too!
<MaynardWaters> and sda says it sees all of the array!
<Googol30> If I add "dns-nameservers" to /etc/network/interfaces, is it a requirement to add "dns-namesearch", among other options, or is it possible to establish a static IP without those options?
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: I would believe that that is the crux to the issue here. However I am unfortunately not expert enough to tell you how to resolve this. I would assume that all the other four drives are trying to rebuild data and sda1 will have nothing of it.
<MaynardWaters> according to the disk utility sdc has "a few bad sectors"
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: Has the raid data been corrupted?
<MaynardWaters> the md device is "inactive" so i cant tell
<MaynardWaters> I cant seem to activate it
<MaynardWaters> god i hope the data isnt corrupt
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: If the fifth disk is the spare then my best guess is (after setting everything to read only) to remove the spare that the four disks are reporting as missing. This should leave a mountable raid array, but it may fail integrity tests. However if it is force mountable then you should be able to recover the most data this way.
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: I am remote to that server currently...
<MaynardWaters> before I left I unplugged the drives one by one to figure out which one has the bad sectors
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: Being that it is that data on the 2nd disk is most likely corrupted already then the only way to recover this is to replace this drive with one who has good sectors all over and mirror what data you can to this. This should allow the array to rebuild.
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: How ever if it is possible to reconfigure the array so all drives see the 5th drive it should be able to rebuild without mirroring sdc1.
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: can you expand on that last part
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: Ideally I would like to just try to see if the data exists off of 4 drive
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: Well my <em>guess</em> is that the raid has been misconfigured from day 1 in that only sda1 saw the spare. For some reason this allowed the raid to say that all was OK, but when one disk failed it came to light that the other disks in the array did not agree to the presence of the spare disk and as such the array hung.
<Googol30> Can anyone tell me the command to prevent /etc/resolv.conf from being written over automatically?  I think if I can solve this, my server is good to go.
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: Adding the spare to the array by correcting this misconfiguration would allow all the data to be reconstructed to the spare provided that no more than one drive has failed.
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: Im sure this is a new thing, because I know when i figure configured it this data was consistent across all drives
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: in this instance and when i orginally set it up i didnt have any 'spares' in the sense that there was an extra drive
<MaynardWaters> in raid 5 the 'spare'  is active and has data on it, if i understand correctly
<BlueEagle> Googol30: I don't think you want to do that. You may think you want to do it but you would most likely want to add something to a file under /etc/resolveconf/
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: I'm sorry. I made that assumption. I have never seen anyone deploy a raid5 w/o a hot spare.
<Guest63603> hello I have a question about making a shortcut directory or something like that here is my problem, I want to install quake3 on a live ubuntu but I want to have the heavy files on another drive, how do I make quake3 load baseq3 from another drive
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: Simply replacing the faulty disk with one that has got no bad sectors should then rebuild the array.
<MaynardWaters> BlueEagle: part of the big confusion
<MaynardWaters> is that right now it looks like the one with bad sectors has the correct --examine data
<BlueEagle> MaynardWaters: Seeing that one of the disks in the array sees the bugger and four do not I also think that the md is misconfigured on some manner. Although I cannot fathom how.
<maslo> hi guys I'm having issues with java on my virtual private server, I installed it earlier today but when I try to run something I get this error  Error occurred during initialization of VM Could not reserve enough space for object heap Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<maslo> when I type java -version I have  java version "1.6.0_26" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03) Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<maslo> and I'm trying to run a minecraft server on a vps with 4gb ram
<maslo> with only 74mb used
<BlueEagle> maslo: and the command you use to start minecraft is?
<Googol30> And what would I edit there, BlueEagle?  I'm guessing something in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/, but what?  Append "nameserver IP" somewhere in the head or base files?
<maslo>  java -Xmx3G -Xms2G -jar Tekkit.jar nogui
<BlueEagle> maslo: I don't think java takes G for gigabyte.
<Googol30> DNS nameservers are very troublesome... I've been attempting to work this out for days now, and I think I'm a mere few lines of code away... but what do I add... and where?
<BlueEagle> maslo: from the man page:  Append the letter k or K to indicate kilobytes, or m or M to indicate megabytes.
<maslo> BlueEagle: you need to be more specific than that :X I didn't write that command the minecraft server came with that in a bash script
<maslo> I don't know much about java to be honest
<maxbit> hy can some one help me i got some problems on building the gspca driver module on a omap4 platform?
<Googol30> To my knowledge, it does, BlueEagle, in reference to maslo.
<goddard> when using gnome shell how can i change my theme?
<BlueEagle> maslo: 3G is assumed to mean 3 gigabyte. However according to the man page java only takes kilobytes or megabytes so you want to alter 2G to 2048M and 3G to 3072M
<maslo> ok I'll try right away hold on
<BlueEagle> maslo: May be that the man page is obsolete though.
<Googol30> Gs in my java startup scripts work fine, BlueEagle.
<maslo> worth a shot anyway
<Googol30> I'm thinking it might be the "nogui" on the end, but that's just me.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: No, the nogui is required for linux server.
<maslo> still the same error with the G converted to what you said, well Googol30, I'm trying to make this work http://www.technicpack.net/tekkit/ (http://mirror.technicpack.net/Technic/servers/tekkit/Tekkit_Server_3.1.3.zip)
<mastershake> hey guys, for some reason, youtube and anything streaming, there will be only video (that's skipping) and no sound at all... i've tried to reset and update everything but its not working. can anyone help?
<maslo> could it be my java version?
<mastershake> im using 12.10
<BlueEagle> Googol30: http://askubuntu.com/questions/201603/how-do-i-edit-my-resolv-conf-file for your resolve.conf.d question
<maujhsn> Can anyone tell me how to totally remove a package after using this command:  to install the package?  sudo tar xvfj <package>.tar.bz2
<mastershake> anybody?
<maslo> could it be an issue with x32 /x64 java? I don'T remember which one I installed and don't know how to check
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: That command simply unpacks a compressed file. You can completely remove it by removing the directory the files was extracted to.
<goddard> when using gnome shell how can i change my theme?
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: However if you also ran configure and/or make you may need to make uninstall from the source directory.
<maujhsn> How?
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: how what?
<maxbit> matstershake are you using a gforce or ati graka?
<maujhsn> BlueEagle How to remove the package
<mastershake> maxbit: im not sure
<SierraAR> How do I find what the 'filepath' of a file on an external drive is?
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: Did you run ./configure and/or make/make install from the extracted files?
<maujhsn> BlueEagle No I did not!
<maxbit> where you asked to install some special drivers after your installation (small symbol with a pcb card on it)
<mastershake> it doesnt work in firefox either
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: Then you simply remove the directory to which the files was extracted. For filename.tar.gz that is typically filename
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: Ofcourse running any other files like setup.sh or install.sh may also have installed something with make install.
<mastershake> maxbit: i really dont remember
<mastershake> what should i do in either case anyway?
<maujhsn> BlueEagle the tar package is in my download folder
<maxbit> i only had that problem with my old ati hd4870 there the drivers in the linux repos were wrong i had to install the ones from the ati home page :S
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: ...and?
<maujhsn> BlueEagle Just want to get it off the computer
<mastershake> maxbit: but it was working fine yesterday
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  some apps support a 'sudo make uninstall' from their source directory
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: So you go to the download folder (where you ran tar xvf filename.tar.gz to begin with) and remove the directory that the command created and, if you wish, you can also remove the .tar.gz file itself.
<neo69> hi
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: He didn't make install nor ./configure.
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: ...or at least he said he didn't.
<dr_willis> BlueEagle:  i thought he said he dident rember. ;)
<neo69> when I try to update I get this error "E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<neo69> 404 Not Found"
<dr_willis> or did i missread ;)
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: 01:53 < maujhsn> BlueEagle No I did not!
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: Sounds quite definitive to me.
<dr_willis> BlueEagle:  i saw that befor you asked him. ;)
<maxbit> mastershake hm then i have no ideas im not the pro ^^ sry i can't help you
<dr_willis> so hes making  trivial task overly complex.
<maxbit> :(
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: Which package are we talking about btw?
<Patero-ng> why does the fan blows at 100% on my video card while running ubuntu 11 it doesn't happen on windows 7
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  what video card and what driver are you using?
<Patero-ng> hd5770 and I'm using the stock driver for ubuntu 11
<ivanw> Hello everyone.
<BlueEagle> Patero-ng: Because it helps keep the cabinet clean? </jk>. Which graphics card and is it 11.04 or 11.10 and why have you not upgraded yet?
<maslo> using java -Xmx1024m -Xms1024m -jar Tekkit.jar nogui made it work but then I get exception errors
<maslo> those are the exceptions I get http://pastebin.com/K5vvvpn5
<Googol30> I never thought that getting a Minecraft server would ever take so long...
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  you may want to try the fglrx driver - it may sypport fan controll speeds
<maujhsn> BlueEagle Here is how I tried to remove the package out of the folder but I am not using the right commands: http://pastebin.com/LNxfD5Xx
<BlueEagle> maslo: How is the load on the server? Could it be a heat issue?
<minas> hi, is there a way to make the desktop icons have the same width and height? for example, PDF documents icons are much taller than folder icons
<Patero-ng> but I don't want to lower the fan speed if it's using 100% of the gpu capacity that may ruin the card!
<ivanw> Can anyone help me with temperature issues?
<maslo> there's nothing else running on the server at the moment except apache 2...taking 70mb
<maslo> out of 4gb
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  i doubt if the system sitting there at the desktop is using 100% of your gpu.
<Googol30> Do I really NEED to add the "dns-nameservers" to /etc/network/interfaces?  From what I read, I'm going about doing this whole thing wrong, but noone is suggesting any alternatives.
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: Where did the dash before rm come from?
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  the fglrx drivers should intheory ramp up the fan speeds as needed
<Patero-ng> and what driver ubuntu is using
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: And you do not need to be super user to remove that file.
<Googol30> Does anyone here have a static LAN IP and is willing to divulge how they have done it?  This, to me is way more complicated than it should be.
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: The clue here is that the dash (-) indicates parameters paassed to sudo while rm is really a command (ReMove)
<dr_willis> Googol30:  doing what exactly?
<BlueEagle> Googol30: /etc/network/interfaces
<Patero-ng> what driver is ubuntu using for radeon cards if its not fglrx
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  the fglrx drivers are NOT installed by default. so the radeon or ati drivers are used on a clean install
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Just specify it there. Mine is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1424510/ but ignore the commented out lines.
<Patero-ng> does fglrx makes the card run faster graphics
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  i would think so.
<dr_willis> since the open sourced drivers are normally not as optmized
<BlueEagle> Patero-ng: It does make ATi cards run 3D accellerated graphics faster than the MESA drivers do.
<Patero-ng> so the radeon or ati drivers that come with ubuntu are opensource?
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  yes.
<Patero-ng> that explains the laggy graphics so where should I get the flgrx drivers from ati.com?
<dr_willis> they are in the repos.
<dr_willis> use the addational-drivers tool to install them.
<dr_willis> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BlueEagle> maslo: Those messages do indicate a botched tekkit installation.
<dr_willis> in 12.04 run 'jockey-gtk' or in 12.10  its in a tab under the 'software sources' tool
<maslo> :|
<BlueEagle> maslo: This is out of scope for this channel. Try the Tekkit support forums. This is not an Ubuntu error.
<maujhsn> BlueEagle Thanks!
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: You're welcome.
<abyss4> my user does not have access to the source command, how do i fix it
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: Again please let me stress the dangers of running `sudo rm`. Running rm with super user privileges will destroy your system if you use it wrong.
<schnoodles--e> Hey I was wondering if anyone knows what the default terminal package is called? I need to reinstall it.
<Googol30> Do you have more than one ethernet port on your computer, BlueEagle?  When I run what you have Ubuntu complains about not being able to "find device eth3".
<BlueEagle> !info gnome-terminal
<dr_willis> abyss4:  what shell is the user using? i thought source was a bash builtin.
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.90-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 131 kB, installed size 718 kB
<BlueEagle> schnoodles--e: That should be the one.
<BlueEagle> schnoodles--e: What makes you think you need to reinstall it btw?
<BlueEagle> (or did you accidentally remove it?) :P
<schnoodles--e> BlueEagle, well I am running another default terminal at the moment so its not actually installed.
<maujhsn> BlueEagle  I want to get rid of the folder along with the files. http://pastebin.com/qMSTTJpu
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  rm -rf directoryname
<BlueEagle> schnoodles--e: Then that explains it. Do note that you can change the default terminal using environment variables instead of uninstalling software. sudo update-alternatives –config x-terminal-emulator
<dr_willis> bash FUNdamentals. ;)
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  rmdir is only for empty directories
<maujhsn> dr_willis How are you doing...Hey Thanks!
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: rm -rf ffmpeg-linux64-20121206
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  may be worth the time to read a few bash beginner guides. ;)
<schnoodles--e> Oh sweet ive never known about that one.
<Googol30> Do I need to go into my router to change the port forwarding rules each time I want to run my server?
<BlueEagle> maujhsn: the -rf parameter forces removal even of non-empty directory. Be VERY CAREFUL with that command.
<schnoodles--e> Thank you BlueEagle  :)
<wh1p> hello
<BlueEagle> schnoodles--e: It was only a google search away. ;)
<Googol30> Do I need to set up a static IP and request to have an address outside of the router's DHCP range, or must it be inside it?
<Googol30> At this point... although I know I will eventually screw something up... I think I will just go through both the router's and my computer's settings, changing what I think might have a possibility of being a problem.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: In general you want the static IP addresses outside of the DHCP scope. The DHCP server does not check if an IP set statically before passing it out.
<maujhsn> BlueEagle, dr_willis  Thanks guys it worked!
<BlueEagle> Googol30: You do, however, want it within the same subnet. So if your DHCP range is 192.168.0.50 to 192.168.0.100 and the subnet is 192.168.0.0/24 you would assign static IPs either below 50 or above 100 in the final octet.
<Patero-ng> what's an upstream driver?
<Googol30> Currently I have changed my router's DHCP range to be a lower bound of 192.168.1.2, to an upper range of 192.168.1.252, and have set my computer at 192.168.1.253.
<Googol30> It doesn't work though, as I do not have internet on that computer.
<BlueEagle> Patero-ng: Typically it is a driver that the hardware vendor has released that the distro vendor has not tested.
<phunyguy_t430s> Well I'm not too bright.
<dr_willis> Hmm. My router supports static/rembering ip's based on MAC so i can always get teh same ip to my pcs
<phunyguy_t430s> see? typed that in the wrong channel
<BlueEagle> Googol30: And the subnet mask on the network is?
<Googol30> I'm guessing you mean 255.255.255.0?
<BlueEagle> Googol30: That is the netmask, yes. When you say that you're not "getting internet" do you mean that you're not able to show web pages?
<Googol30> I CAN ping 192.168.1.1, and my other computers CAN ping 192.168.1.253, and my other computers CAN ping google.com.  My Ubuntu Server, however, CANNOT ping google.com
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Have you correctly configured the gateway IP?
<BlueEagle> Googol30: The gateway should be the IP of the router/modem.
<Googol30> The gateway IP is the router's IP, correct?  I have that set to 192.168.1.1.
<Googol30> Do you want me to pastebin my /etc/network/interfaces?
<BlueEagle> When you attempt to ping google.com does it successfully look up the IP for the name?
<BlueEagle> The alternative is saying that it's not able to find google.com
<Patero-ng> what's an upstream driver? and should I install both fglrx-installer fglrx-installer-updates?
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  upstream is newer drivers. Sometimes they dont work.
<BlueEagle> Patero-ng: I already answered the first question.
<Googol30> I CANNOT ping google.com on my computer with the IP 192.168.1.253, upon running the command "ping -c 3 google.com", it returns "ping: unknown host google.com"
<read> can  someone help me to make my computer not freeze after using it for a while and so I can have wireless internet?
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Ok. That means that you're not able to connect to the name server. Can you ping 8.8.8.8 from that computer?
<ablyss> Googol30, try ping googles IP 173.194.37.35
<BlueEagle> ablyss: Yes, that is much easier than 8.8.8.8 ;)
<emancipated> hi all, can anyone recomend something for multi cameras? something user friendly compared to xawtv
<BlueEagle> Googol30: After you made changes to /etc/network/interfaces did you restart /etc/init.d/networking ?
<BlueEagle> emancipated: stills or video?
<emancipated> video
<BlueEagle> emancipated: Then, no. :(
<cameron_> helo
<emancipated> or stills if it can auto refresh images
<Googol30> I think we are going to end up at the result that I haven't configured my DNS servers anywhere, which I cannot find out how to do.  To answer your question, BlueEagle, no, I cannot ping 8.8.8.8, nor do any packets return from 173.194.37.35
<cameron_> im having trouble getting the indicator-cpufreq package working
<read> can  someone help me to make my computer not freeze after using it for a while and so I can have wireless internet?
<emancipated> BlueEagle:  thanks anyway
<Googol30> I have, just now, restarted the whole computer, out of fear that i didn't restart something that i needed to after changing something
<ablyss> emancipated, the CLI program "motion" is pretty nice
<emancipated> thanks I'll read up on it
<ivanw> http://pastebin.com/sPg6mtj1 this are my temperatures with open case and an air circulator pointing at the Motherboard.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Then I would like to see your /etc/network/interfaces and your /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file if that was the one you modified.
<ivanw> Any ideas? I' ve posted on ubuntuforums a couple of threads, but I don' t get any answers. =(
<BlueEagle> ivanw: Is this vastly different from other operating systems or is your CPU just generally running hot? When did you last clean dust from the CPU cooler?
<elitenovell> when your computer chip gets to hot can it ruin it?
<elitenovell> so always leave a fan at least on the chip
<elitenovell> i like liquid cooling
<ivanw> @BlueEagle: I' ve cleaned it less than a week ago, changed thermal paste and it is regardless the OS I' m running.
<read> can  someone help me to make my computer not freeze after using it for a while and so I can have wireless internet?
<Googol30> http://pastebin.com/sq0ynGqH
<dr_willis> read:  you will need to give us at least some details as to when its freezing. and what wireless chipset you are using.
<Googol30> ^^ /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ivanw> @elitenovell when I said air circulator I didn' t mean a computer fan, I meant to say a ventilator (the ones we humans use when temperature is too high)
<BlueEagle> ivanw: I am not an operator and this is not twitter. Either your heatsink or cpu is curved and may need lapping (voids waranty) or you use cheap thermal paste. Alternatively you have set some BIOS setting that runs the cpu fan in "quiet mode" or some such.
<elitenovell> aw ic
<emancipated> hmm cool a search bot
<emancipated> !multicam
<BlueEagle> ivanw: Do you have any issues where the cpu temperature rices above 90 degrees or the computer starts to behave erraticly under stress?
<BlueEagle> ivanw: ...or is it just these bench marks that worry you?
<elitenovell> what does lemondrop mean i think someone hacked my computer because it says homeboylook-lemondrop on my computer i didnt do that
<read> it seems to freeze many half an hour to an hour after using it regardless of what I am doing. As for my wiresless card I don't know what it is but if you can tell me twhere to find it I can let you know.
<dr_willis> !wireless | read
<ubottu> read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueEagle> !bot > emancipated
<ubottu> emancipated, please see my private message
<emancipated> thanks BlueEagle
<read> dr_willis: is that a CLI command?
<dr_willis> read:  what?
<Googol30> http://pastebin.com/t3Ui7MVM
<dr_willis> read what the bot is actualy saying.. its giving a url to the wifi docs/guide page.
<Googol30> ^^ /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<read> dr_willis: is !wireless a command prompt command?
<dr_willis> read: read what the bot is actualy saying.. its giving a url to the wifi docs/guide page.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Yeah, that is /etc/resolv.conf not /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Oh.. My bad. Ofcourse that's the head.
<aaas> i oculd have sworn I killed background jobs in the past with 'sudo kill -9 %1',  am I wrong on this syntax?  now I get 'kill: failed to parse argument: '%1''
<read> dr_willis: i'm not sure what you refering to as the bot. I am currently connected through a wired connection
<ivanw> BlueEagle: I don' t know what do you mean  that you are not an operator and this is not twitter. However, heatsink is fine and CPU too. Don' t know what lapping is and I have used Vantec thermal paste (one of my work colleagues gave it to me). I believe it is low cost thermal paste. I do not have fan settings on BIOS and when temperature gets to critical values, computer shuts down completely. I am not stressing it that much, only watching a 720p video rises t
<ivanw> emperature to 70 ºC.
<Googol30> All hand typed... is there any way to pipe file through some program to send them off to pasebin.com or something?
<A|off> So this is freenode...
<dr_willis> !wireless > read
<ubottu> read, please see my private message
<Corey> ivanw: Might try ##hardware
<somsip> !pastebin | Googol30
<ubottu> Googol30: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> read:  you said you wanted to get wireless going.. the ubottu  bot gave you the URL to factoids/sites on getting wireless going.
<A|off> um...
<dr_willis> A|off:  do you have a ubuntu support question?
<A|off> I dont know how i got here..
<A|off> or what ubuntu is
<ivanw> Corey: Thank you. =) I' ll switch to them.
<dr_willis> !ubuntu > A|off
<ubottu> A|off, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> Googol30: http://pastebin.com/7cfq5ihG made some changes
<A|off> ok
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Also when you have restarted /etc/init.d/networking try to traceroute 8.8.8.8 and see where the path leads.
<ivanw> Corey: It says that I need to identify to nickserv to write and it won' t let me write a thing.
<Googol30> Attempted "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"... only to be met with the realization that I need internet... And I would much rather get a static IP set up than change my port forwarding every time my computer decides to change it's own IP.
<killerspec> hi all
<read_> dr_willis: bash: !wireless: event not found
<Googol30> I thank you for your patience so far, BlueEagle.
<read_> dr_willis: for some reason the channel froze on me
<killerspec> Anyone got any idea about teensy ?
<dr_willis> read_:  the !stuff is BOT triggers for the channel ROBOT.
<dr_willis> !wireless | read_
<ubottu> read_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> see?
<killerspec> I am trying invain to install the software and I am totally lost
<dr_willis> !bot | read_
<ubottu> read_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<topo_> Is it cool if I ask a simple LUBUNTU question on this channel
<topo_> ?
<dr_willis> topo_:  ask away. theres also #lubuntu
<read_> ubottu: thanks, i will read that webpage for that issue. I also want help with getting my computer not to freeze
<ubottu> read_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topo_> Yep but theres no one on that channel
<snapshots> hey can anyone help me?
<snapshots> on my problem in ubuntu 12.04
<BlueEagle> killerspec: Well you do know the softwares name so you're not _totally_ lost. However it does not appear to be in the repositories.
<killerspec> there is an explanation on there site but keep hiting a brick wall
<BlueEagle> killerspec: Do you assume that we magically know the nature of the wall you are hitting?
<Googol30> Also, while we're on the topic, what's the best way to restart the network, "sudo shutdown -r now", which I have been doing recently, "sudo ifdown eth0;sudo ifup eth0", which I do rarely, or "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", which I do occasionally, or some other method entirely?
<topo_> dr_willis: Im trying to my new Nexus 7 to my computer running LUBUNTU 12.10, no luck with the cable so i tried the ftp approach, It worked perfect i made a bookmark in PcManFM and everything is great except the remmenber forever option does nothing
<BlueEagle> Googol30: restarting networking should suffice.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: That is `sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart`
<topo_> dr_willis so I have to reenter user name and password for my ftp server each time I want to transfer a file to my device
<read> dr_willis and ubottu: thanks for the help. My computer is freezing again. So I will come back on this channel when I can use another computer to try to get your help.
<Googol30> It still says that no packets are received when "ping -c 3 8.8.8.8"
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Basically shutdown -r includes /etc/init.d/networking restart and /etc/init.d/networking restart includes ifdown eth0; ifup eth0.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<BlueEagle> Googol30: First hop should be 192.168.1.1. Second hop should be outside.
<topo_> <dr_willis> Any Ideas? PcmanFM "remmenber forever"
<BlueEagle> Googol30: I should have asked this a long time ago. Have you installed a firewall?
<topo_> <snapshots> I'll try
<Googol30> It says that traceroute can be found in either "inetutils-traceroute" or " traceroute"... should I set my /etc/network/interfaces to dhcp again and install "inetutils"?
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Bahh.. Of course they are not in by default...
<BlueEagle> Googol30: But you are able to ping 192.168.1.1 from the linux box, right?
<Googol30> And I think what I have done with the firewall is port forwarded all TCP requests... or something like that... to port 25565 for device 192.168.1.253.
<Googol30> And yes, I AM able to ping 192.168.1.1
<BlueEagle> Googol30: On the modem you have forwarded all TCP packets to port 25565 on 192.168.1.253?
<BlueEagle> Googol30: So when a ping goes out on port 8 and is returned on port 8 it is translated in the router to port 25565?
<snapshots> BlueEagle : can i pm you?
<BlueEagle> snapshots: Please do not.
<snapshots> ok
<kvothetech> snapshots: why not list your problem not just 'i need help
<ScottJensen> Does anyone have experience with ZFS on 12.10?
<Googol30> I thought ping requests were ICMP ECHO requests, and independent of TCP?
<snapshots> ok ok
<BlueEagle> Googol30: They may be. I havent slept for a while so I may easily be mistaking.
<MSHughes> Googol30, certainly not TCP
<ScottJensen> ICMP ECHO is IP
<Googol30> I will most likely have to go in ~20 minutes, just to let you know.
<ScottJensen> err not IP
<ScottJensen> it is the lowest level, does not require a port
<Googol30> I haven't changed anything about UDP on my router to my memory though.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Being that we have gone over the settings in your linux box I do think it is an idea to look at the router. Did I understand you correctly that you forwarded all TCP requests to a spesific port regardless of source port?
<gsmer> Does anyone knows about Warning from (stdin / apparmor_parser )?
<BlueEagle> gsmer: It is a warning from apparmor_parser.
<dwayne_> Hey so I have a really strange problem
<ScottJensen> are there normal problems? :)
<dwayne_> In the download center, it keeps telling me it fails to fetch a file because my internet connection is non-existant
<Googol30> In my router it says TCP Any -> 25565.
<snapshots> #join ubuntu-beginners
<BlueEagle> Googol30: That is not a good idea.
<Googol30> Looking at all of the other port forwarding rules, nearly all of the other rules are like that as well, except different ports.
<kvothetech> dwayne_: are you connected to the internet
<dwayne_> kvothetech: well I'm connected to IRC, the files download halfway then it says the internet connection doesn't exist
<dr_willis> dwayne_:  try the apt-get cli tools?
<Googol30> So is my port forwarding why I'm not getting internet?  Should I disable that rule then attempt to ping google again, or attempt to run "sudo apt-get update"?
<BlueEagle> Googol30: You should disable that rule.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: then try to see if you are now receiving results from the name server by pinging google.com again.
<Googol30> Disabled the rule, maybe it's still enabled in the NAT forwarding thing...?  I kind of forgot what I did with the NAT, but I think it's along the lines of a static... something... maybe IP...
<topo_> Im trying to my new Nexus 7 to my computer running LUBUNTU 12.10, no luck with the cable so I tried the ftp approach, It worked perfect i made a bookmark in PcManFM and everything is great except the remmenber forever option does nothing. Any IDEAS?
<Googol30> Same result when "ping -c 3 google.com"... results in "ping: unknown host google.com"
<rmoore> anyone have any experience with seq24+zynaddsubfx?
<Googol30> I need to go in 6 minutes, by the way.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: If I have understood the topology correctly all your different devices are connected to the router/modem. However incoming requests should all be handled by your linux server. What you want to set up in the router is a DMZ for the linux server. How ever that is something that should wait until you have internet connectivity so for now, do not set up any special configs.
<dr_willis> topo_:  i find it easier to just use the various network methods to get to the newer android devices. the MTP/wired method just seems flakey.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: Then I wish you the best of luck. I'm going to bed as it is 3:25 am here.
<danktamagachi> Hi! Is anyone here a DNS guru? Could really use a second of an expert's time...
<BlueEagle> !ask | danktamagachi
<ubottu> danktamagachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<danktamagachi> :) OK
<BlueEagle> !anyone | danktamagachi
<ubottu> danktamagachi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Googol30> It's not quite that late here... only 21:26... but I have school tomorrow... so I can't stay up forever.
<danktamagachi> I'm trying to set up a DNS record for my domain so that the web traffic goes through AWS but email goes through my hosting. I have the A record pointing to my AWS instance but mail is now failing
<topo_> dr_willis: Yeah thats what im doing but i cant get pcmanFM to remmenber My password
<ScottJensen> do you have an M record?
<somsip> danktamagachi: you'll need to change the MX records to point to your mailserver
<danktamagachi> my MX record just points at the domain
<danktamagachi> should I instead point it at the IP of my hosting?
<ScottJensen> yes
<Googol30> For reference, where can I find the log of this channel?
<danktamagachi> ok I will try that, thank you ScottJensen Sornaensis
<danktamagachi> sornsip
<Googol30> 1 minute, then I'm off.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: I'm out of ideas.
<Guest91804> hello, please help me in English. I made something FOR you, or , I made something TO you?? I can't decide
<ScottJensen> for
<Googol30> I think tomorrow, I will disable all of the things I have added into the router for preemptive port forwarding.
<Guest91804> ScottJensen: thank you!
<BlueEagle> Googol30: best of luck to you.
<ScottJensen> you are welcome
<Googol30> That, however, is another day... for now... good night.
<ScottJensen> bye Googol30
<Googol30> Any idea when you will be on this chat tomorrow, BlueEagle?  You were the most helpful today, although I didn't really get any further than I was in the beginning of the day.
<BlueEagle> Googol30: I will not. I'm heading for the canary islands.
<Googol30> Well... I'll be back at roughly 2000 UTC tomorrow... in the case that anyone wants to try to attempt to help me tomorrow.
<Googol30> Anyway... have fun in the Canary Islands, BlueEagle, and good night to you all... or good day... if some of you live in Japan or something... where it is day...
<puff> Hm, I just reverted from nividia-experimental-310 to nvidia-current, now I'm thinking maybe I should go with nvidia-experimental-304... anyone have (useful) advice about this?
<emancipate> canary island, thats a nice place to be when the world ends :)
 * imwat2058222873 :imwat2058222873 MODE imwat2058222873 :+i
<danktamagachi> Looking for a good solution for keeping a cache in redis based on a mysql database in rails... has anybody tried starling or other options?
<puff> danktamagachi: This is #ubuntu, you may want to try another channel.
<danktamagachi> puff, ok, I'll try #rails... thanks!
<puff> danktamagachi: good luck!
<aaas> so when you see something like 192.168.1.0/24 or 192.168.1.0/32 what does the /24 or /32 mean?
 * imwatchingyou 123
<ScottJensen> it is the mask
<aaas> whats the mask
 * imwatchingyou does anyone know when ubuntu will support asus dgx? would like to switch back but those drivers and visual studio are keeping me on windows
<puff> aaas: it's specifying a range.
<ScottJensen> http://www.csgnetwork.com/ipinfocalc.html
<aaas> well i guess my question is what's the difference between /24 and /32
<muttstuffle> I am not sure, I myself am running an asus g74sx and ubuntu 12.04 LTS works fine for me
<puff> aaas: Read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIDR_notation and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<ScottJensen> or RFC 1219
<aaas> puff hehe there now thanks
<Sornaensis> You're welcome, danktamagachi
<Sornaensis> That will be $250
<imwatchingyou> am on a dgx, which was worth the money, but could never get the drivers going on ubuntu. but im a total ubuntu noob
<cnz> question
<cnz> if I install 12.04 can I just upgrade the kernel to 3.5 package
<cnz> or do I have to upgrade all the way to 12.10
<mspencer> Is this a good place to ask question about the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list?
<Sornaensis> mspencer: don't ask to ask a question just ask your question
<mspencer> Sornaensis: Okay, sorry.
<DaemonicApathy> mspencer: I would guess #ubuntu-devel is a better option.
<mspencer> DaemonicApathy: Thanks.
<sam_> hey is anybody familiar with the second dropbox account installation process?
<dr_willis> Second?
<sam_> yep two dropbox account logged in with the same computer
<sam_> I have done it before but now im faceing an error
<sam_> when you install dropbox normally it begines installation of proprietary daemon automaticly but not for the second dropbox
<ErdMutter> sam_, I don't have much experience but I did a fast google search and found a guide. Not sure if it will help any but here is the url: http://maketecheasier.com/run-multiple-dropbox-accounts-in-mac-and-linux/2010/05/24
<goddard> what is a dangerous temp for a video card to run at?
<sam_> thanks ErdMutter
<ScottJensen> 90C
<goddard> mine is at 80C
<DaemonicApathy> goddard: One that will impact performance or physical structure. e.g. 2000°F (This can vary between models.)
<ScottJensen> goddard: depends on the chip, you can visit the chip manufacturer website to find the specifics
<ScottJensen> 80C should be ok
<ScottJensen> I'd blow some dust out, clean filters, check the fan, etc
<ScottJensen> if you have cats or dogs, you should check your computer insides every 3 months
<lihongwu> Hi, all, how can i view all packages from a specific repository from the command line?thanks.
<ScottJensen> man apt-get?
<sam_> I made my multiple dropbox useing this guide before (2month ago) now i cant its asking for proprietary daemon and it fails to install it. https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Ubuntu%20training/Second%20Dropbox.pdf?w=ac409bae
<sam_> anybody please?
<goddard> ScottJensen: its a laptop :D
<jdnwest> Anyone got a good usenet provider they can recommend?
<jdnwest> Apparently the US based ones are all going to crap.
<sam_> I made my multiple dropbox useing this guide before (2month ago) now i cant its asking for proprietary daemon and it fails to install it. https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Ubuntu%20training/Second%20Dropbox.pdf?w=ac409bae
<goddard> do you guys see any screen tearing in Ubuntu?
<goddard> when moving windows around or anything?
<ScottJensen> goddard: you can still blow out the air vents, check the fans on the underside
<ScottJensen> lihongwu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<dr_willis> goddard:  rarely on the desktop. I do see some on videoplayback at times
<dr_willis> goddard:  the vsync options seem to help a lot.
<lihongwu> ScottJensen, thanks, i'll take a look at it and try.
<goddard> ScottJensen: yeah true
<datruth> how can I encrypt my external disk and still store large files on it?
<dr_willis> why wouldent you be able to store large files on it?
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Bound-Entity> Freenode you never surprise me over the thousands of bots you have in here...
<dr_willis> thousands? Hmm,., Just know of the  floodbots and ubottu
<Bound-Entity> Pinging my system as I connect... using the Ubuntu connect alias that are written in MYSQL of Ubuntu
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed any here.
<Bound-Entity> So what is this GNU saying Ubuntu has spyware ?
<ScottJensen> Amazon paid money to Canonical
<dr_willis> Bound-Entity:  Hype and more fud and discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bound-Entity> Oh its all hype?
<Bound-Entity> Richard Stallman making up stories huh ?
<dr_willis> its been out for 2 months and suddendly its news.. yes its overhyped.
<dr_willis> and it belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bound-Entity> I thought Ubuntu is over several years old ?
<dr_willis> The amazon feature is new in 12.10
<stroodlepup> even if it did, it's fairly solvable
<stroodlepup> guys need some help
<dr_willis> which has been out for about 2 months. and the feature was out and discussed in beta a month+ befor that.
<Bound-Entity> Oh... GNU didn't exactly say what was explicit
<Bound-Entity> So its Amazon's fault
<Bound-Entity> Thanks fr the info
<dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Bound-Entity> Mark Shuttleworth
<Guest27809> hola
<dr_willis> Howdy
<Guest27809> I am back
<Guest27809> from ubuntu 12.10
<Guest27809> I was reading the page to update my drivers to fglrx howerver I can't find Hardware Drivers manager
<Bound-Entity> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Guest27809> where can I find it under ubuntu 12
<dr_willis> Guest27809:  in 12.10 its under software-sources on the last tab.
<bazhang> Bound-Entity, dont post that here
<dr_willis> take it to  #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss it.
<Bound-Entity> Hey... I just want some answers
<bazhang> Bound-Entity, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> if they are support related sure... if not #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bound-Entity> He said amazon, but that Freesoftware page says its a string in the OS... SHould i be Concered about using Ubuntu ?
<lime__> I would like set a specific key on my keyboard to function as a if it was click of my mouse?  Does anyone have any good ideas?
<ubuntuuser> how would i set up a vhost to goto www.domain.com/dev ? I'm setting servername and server alias to www.domain.com/dev but it's not working
<Bound-Entity> Should I even be using Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> lime__:  theres some accessability tool to use the numpad as a mouse. so its doable.
<bazhang> Bound-Entity, as we said many times now: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bound-Entity> Are you support of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Bound-Entity, I wont ask you again
<dr_willis> lime__:  this is a lttle old - but may apply -  http://answers.oreilly.com/topic/1418-how-to-control-a-mouse-using-the-keyboard-in-ubuntu/
<Guest27809> I just install fglrx should I reboot or it doens't need that to start using it?
<dr_willis> Guest27809:  normally a reboot is needed
<Bound-Entity> Baz
<ScottJensen> When in doubt, reboot
<Guest27809> but I'm live will it get erased
<Bound-Entity> Is there explicit code on my Ubuntu desktop ?
<Phaba> stty --a shows what letters you have assigned but i think that bash based
<Phaba> well it is; i dont think
<lime__> I'm looking to sign the left click to a specific key, not just control the key using the keyboard
<lihongwu> I have finally find relevant information in the man page for the apt-get package. I find the storage file for the state of each packages specified in sources.list under the directory /var/lib/apt/lists, in which i can find package names and their information in each repository. Thanks again.
<nick_h> if /mnt/backup-home is owned by nick:nick and i can run "mount /mnt/backup-home" as the user nick, why would /mnt/backup-home be owned by root:root after it's mounted?
<dr_willis> lime__:  similer question -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/160158/how-can-i-remap-my-keys-to-act-like-the-macintosh-keyboard-like-hold-alt-l-l
<Phaba> i dont know enough about stty to be of much help but thats where i'd look if i were you, along them lines, they are keybindings
<Bound-Entity> dr_willis
<dr_willis> lime__:  dosent look like theres a simple 'solution' to it.
<dcherniv> nick_h, mountpoint permissions dont matter, whoever mounts the drive owns it
<Bound-Entity> is my Ubuntu desktop safe to use ?
<dr_willis> Bound-Entity:   i have no problems with it.. its up to you to decide.
<nick_h> dcherniv: so if i'm able to mount the drive as user "nick", shouldn't the mount point's perms be changed to nick:nick ?
<dcherniv> nick_h, yes
<nick_h> dcherniv: that isn't happening, though
<dr_willis> nick_h:  what filesystem is the drive using and who owns the 'root' of that filesystem.
<Bound-Entity> dr_willis
<Bound-Entity> do you work at Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !ot | Bound-Entity
<ubottu> Bound-Entity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dcherniv> ubuntuuser, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<dr_willis> Hmm Lime__ left and i found a 3rd way to do what he wanted. ;()
<Bound-Entity> Nope
<Bound-Entity> I'm the only one in that room now
<Bound-Entity> Hey Ubuntu-related is not a room
<nick_h> dr_willis: the partition i'm mounting is ext3. it must be that / on the partition is owned by root
<dcherniv> ubuntuuser, <VirtualHost *:80>
<dcherniv> DocumentRoot /www/example1
<dcherniv> ServerName www.example.com
<dcherniv> # Other directives here
<dcherniv> </VirtualHost>
<FloodBot1> dcherniv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nick_h> dr_willis: http://pastie.org/private/jsnurrx7ihwx1x4stt0vza
<dr_willis> Channel Names are Preceded with a # Bound-Entity ...  such as #ubuntu-offtopic
 * dcherniv my bad
<Bound-Entity> Nope..
<Bound-Entity> I'm the only one in ubuntu-related
<dr_willis> nick_h:  you can 'chown/chmod' the mountpoint AFTER teh filesystem is mounted teh first time. that will chown/chmod the 'root' of the filesystem to be owned by your user.
<dr_willis> nick_h:  then from that time on when you mount the FS. the mountpoint will get the permissions/ownder of the Fs's root.
<dr_willis> nick_h:  the permissions of the mountpoint BEFOR the fs is mounted do not matter.
<Bound-Entity> Hey dr_willis
<Bound-Entity> Hey dr_willis where is the support room for Ubuntu
<Bound-Entity> I need to like talk to someone that knows something.
<dr_willis> Bound-Entity:  try #foreveralone
 * dr_willis is done feeding the trolls.
<nick_h> dr_willis: ah, that makes sense. thanks
<dr_willis> nick_h:  now if this was a NTFS/Vfat filesystem.. then things work out differntly.
<dr_willis> nick_h:  with those. its the options you use when mounting that define the permissions and owner.
<nick_h> yeah, but i made sure that it was ext3
<dr_willis> with ext2/3/4 if you move the drive from one pc to another, you can have issues :)
<dr_willis> the uid/gid are what defines the owner/permissions - which can be differnt on differnt machines. So ext2/3/4 on a removeable usb, can be  annoying
<nick_h> dr_willis: true. this is a backup drive, so i really only use it on 2 machines where i have the same uid and gid
<lime> dr_willis: I don't mind using xbindkeys like proposed here, but
<lime> I just need xbindkeys to work when being bind to just one key
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/45203/how-can-i-assign-a-middle-button-press-to-a-specific-key-in-my-laptop
<dr_willis> seems to be a similer task lime  ;)
<lime> it works for a key combo but I can't seem to get it to work for a single key, without the key outputing something
<dr_willis> im just reading/searching on askubuntu.com  :)
<jviotti> Hi guys!
<lime> I am running issues with xmodmap -e "keycode 55 = Pointer_Button1"  I know it is the right key because xmodmap -e "keycode 55 = a" works just fine
<lime> It seems the Pointer_Button1 text isn't the right combo or something
<ScottJensen> case sensitive?
<ScottJensen> http://cweiske.de/howto/xmodmap/allinone.html
<ScottJensen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/xmodmap
<SauceJohnson> Ex-Chat
<lime> I only see one reference to mouse/pointer it proposes using numbers but xmodmap -e "keycode 55 = 1" definitely doesn't work because then it starts outputting the number
<ScottJensen> sorry
<somsip> lime: what do you want it to do when you press keycode=55?
<fr0ggie> i'm on 12.04 and wondering what the best way to have a couple packages that are locally built kept up to date when their dependancies are updated by apt?
<ScottJensen> somsip: he wants mouse button left click
<Phaba> can you use compiz on lubuntu??
<ScottJensen> fr0ggie: I'd start by looking at the man pages for apt-get about dependencies
<somsip> lime: the answer is here (you need to follow advice in the solution to find it though) http://superuser.com/questions/336674/emulating-mouse-click-with-a-keyboard
<thinkinbee> ok so i want to work out on some sort of small open source project in ubuntu how do i go around that assuming that i have little knowledge of c ,c++ , python & bash
<Phaba> im on lubuntu, my laptop struggle's with unity and gnome is ok'ish but id like to run compiz on lubuntu because it runs lubuntu easily
<lime> somsip: I would like to trigger as if I am pressing the mouse cursor down
<somsip> lime: laaaaaggggg
<dr_willis> Phaba:  part of the reason its running lubutu easially is that its not running compiz.
<dr_willis> Phaba:  you would basically set up a custome X session that runs compiz instead of openbox  and runs the rest of the lubuntu support apps. the panel and so forth
<Phaba> oh uhh, so compiz is installed by default in unity?? ive seen some cool mac like features on it but never found a manager for the options, just standard effects options
<dr_willis> unity is a compiz plugin.
<Phaba> damn
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> ccsm is the tool for advanced compiz configuration
<Ascavasaion> Morning.  My PS/2 mouse refuses to be recognised.  It is getting power as it is glowing, but does not work.  I am currently using a USB one just to get around GUI, but I need the USB port for other things.  Can someone please tell me how to get the PS/2 mouse working.  Thank you.
<Phaba> sweet, gona switch to unity then and do some modifying
<Phaba> cheers dude
<lime> somsip: yeah sorry about that, but i have tried a variant of that and it doesn't work xmodmap -e "keycode 55 = Pointer_Button1"
<somsip> lime: have you found the correct name for the button as detailed in the link I gave you?
<lime> Yes, any key but the Pointer_Button keys work
<lime> xmodmap -e "keycode 55 = a" works fine but not xmodmap -e "keycode 55 = a"
<somsip> lime: have you looked at the file as the poster in the webling suggested?
<somsip> *weblink
<ScottJensen> XK_Pointer_Button1				0xFEE9
<lime> I am going to change keycode 55 so it is no longer a modifier key, log out and log back in, but yes I have tried a variant of what you suggested, I just used a keycode instead of a keysym
<somsip> ScottJensen: awww, you did it for him.
<ScottJensen> XK_Pointer_Button1 = 0xFEE9
<ScottJensen> yeah sorry
<somsip> ScottJensen: makes no difference to me. Just a chance for him to read and follow the advice on the page...
<lime> yea unfortunately it doesn't work
<lime> the
<lime> I will try logging out and back in
<humongusbig> how can I "uninstall" the amazon web app?
<somsip> !adlens | humongusbig
<ubottu> humongusbig: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<humongusbig> somsip:  sorry, should have been clearer - - I'm not talking about unity-lens-shopping
<humongusbig> I already did that
<somsip> humongusbig: it'll help if you tell what you are talking about
<somsip> humongusbig: the 'amazon web app'?
<dr_willis> if you mean the icon in the left side panel... right click, unstick to panel...
<humongusbig> somsip: taking a screenshot, hang on
<humongusbig> dr_willis: yes I can unstick it to the panel, but when I open amazon links it stil comes back
<humongusbig> I don't want to hide it, I want to remove it
<dr_willis> disable webapps then I guess. theres some config tool or setting for that. I just dont recall where. It dosent come back for me
<dr_willis> let me switch over to unity to look
<lime> dr_willis: Could you please atleast try the command xmodmap -e "syskey w = Pointer_Button1" so I know if something is wrong with my computer or not
<humongusbig> dr_willis: ok thanks
<humongusbig> somsip: http://i.imgur.com/ness2.jpg?1
<lime> sorry i mean xmodmap -e "keysym W = Pointer_Button1"
<somsip> lime: use the correct reference istead of Pointer_Button1 as evidence seems to show that this is not correct
<ScottJensen> XK_Pointer_Button1 0xFEE9
<dr_willis> lime:  whats that supposed to do>? remap the W key to be a left click?
<ScottJensen> lime: you need the XK
<ScottJensen> lime: or use the hex code
<dr_willis> my VV key is not orking no. ;)
<billyo> Trying to install flash Lubuntu 12.10 firefox anyone see what's going on here http://pastebin.com/RZ1gBXGJ alternative suggestions?
<dr_willis> brb
<lime> unfortunately the hex does not vvork either
<ScottJensen> you tried XK_Pointer_Button1 exactly?
<lime> X
<lime> XK_Pointer_Button
<lime> that throvvs an error, the man pages say to drop XK_
<ScottJensen> dunno then
<somsip> lime: XK_Pointer_Button1 with a 1 at the end. Or are you just doing typos?
<lime> just doing typos you can try the command yourself
<goddard> when i look at installed software in the software center it shows 2 nautilus and 2 shotwell photo manager
<goddard> how do i know what to uninstall?
<kvothetech> goddard: ones 64 bit the others 32 if you have both repo's
<billyo> Trying to install flash on Lubuntu 12.10 in firefox anyone see what's going on here http://pastebin.com/RZ1gBXGJ alternative suggestions?
<ScottJensen> I don't use a mouse
<ScottJensen> or a GUI
<goddard> billyo: just use chrome then never worry about flash again
<lime> seriously?  vvhat command line applications do you use
<ScottJensen> I ssh into my boxes with KITTY
<ScottJensen> they are all Ubuntu Servers
<lime> and you are using vvhat to irc?  Isn't the command line interface for irc painful?
<ScottJensen> I'm on my W8 box right now, I have to have it for work. It pays the bills
<Yudist_> tes
<mIKEjONES> hello fellow ubuntooers!!!!
<mIKEjONES> does anyone know how to remove a package that can't be installed correctly?
<mIKEjONES> ever since trying to install mysql-server I can no longer apt-get install install anything because apt tells me to run "apt-get install -f"
<mIKEjONES> the forums say the package is broken but provide no means to get out of this state
<lime> makes sense, i tried command line + lynx + irc for a vvhile, but not having a reliable brovvser is painful
<ScottJensen> apt-get check
<menethoril> lime, why don't you try Irssi or another cli IRC client?  It is a bit more flexible.
<ScottJensen> apt-get remove -f mysql-server
<mIKEjONES> no matter what I do I always get these lines, http://pastebin.com/yeGM5ULn
<getut> oioioioioio
<mIKEjONES> ScottJensen: http://pastebin.com/yeGM5ULn is the output from both apt-get remove and apt-get check
<trism> mIKEjONES: what is: apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5;
<jakey> how do i get to ubuntu off topic
<trism> jakey: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jakey> tks
<mIKEjONES> trism: http://pastebin.com/MLcCuphA
<lime> memthoril:  I'll try it I just don't think I could make the complete transition to command line because, I need a vveb brovvser for so much of vvhat i doK
<dr_willis> heh- havent figured out how to undo your W command. ;)
<mIKEjONES> how do I cancel an apt-get install?
<mIKEjONES> I can't seem to use apt anymore because it keeps on telling me to run apt-get -f install
<billyo> goddard: google chrome?
<trism> mIKEjONES: have you run: sudo apt-get update; recently? the mirror looks a little behind if so, both security and updates should have 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.3
<lime> fixed the w key just kept ignoring it ;)  You know I just don't need it that often
<mIKEjONES> trism: yea I ran update
<trism> mIKEjONES: you may need to force the version either for -core and then upgrade from there, or try forcing the version for mysql-server-5.5: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.5=5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.3
<mIKEjONES> trism: I no longer want to install this package, there's a lot of bug reports about it
<mIKEjONES> but how do I cancel the install so that I can use apt-get again?
<billyo> goddard: not chromium..it doesn't work on that either
<mIKEjONES> because now even if I try to apt-get install irssi it complains about mysql-server
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: Did you run apt-get -f install like to tells you to do?
<mIKEjONES> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: And the output?
<billyo> OK, can anyone advise on installing flash in firefox.OS lubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis> amazing how fragil flash is after all these years
<mIKEjONES> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/1KVL5yYS
<mIKEjONES> how do I just cancel the install?
<mIKEjONES> I no longer want this package
<mIKEjONES> at all
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: The easiest way is to finish installing it, and then remove it.
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: and that was with -f?
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: (it's customary to include the command in pastebins, as sometimes the error is there)
<mIKEjONES> Flannel: "apt-get -f install"
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: Alright, how about apt-get -f install mysql-server-5.5.  How'd you get yourself into this mess anyway?
<billyo> dr_willis:google probably pays them to make it fragile where convenient?
<dr_willis> billyo:  i think its more of they just dont care
<mIKEjONES> ok
<mIKEjONES> Flannel: I tried installing mysql-server
<mIKEjONES> "OOOBOOONTOOOOO" is by far the most counter intuitive most spyware like distribution I've ever used, hopefully shuttleworth kills himself
<Flannel> Well, that's classy.  Do you actually want to solve this problem? or just waste time?
<goddard> billyo: ya
<goddard> billyo: Google Chrome
<konam> hi
<konam> i don't see the hdmi audio hardware option on the sound devices
<mIKEjONES> Flannel: it seems like everything I try doing on this distro takes 2x longer than on any other, using good old dpkg and purging each package seems to have done the trick
<konam> and my tv isn't getting the audio from the hdmi port
<konam> any advice?
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: I'm happy for you.  Now be polite.
<billyo> dr_willis: not a subscriber to the war on freedom?
<billyo> goddard: thanks, i'd rather not resort to that though?
<billyo> goddard: the process of monopolisation is always more convenient for the consumer in the early stages
<sambagirl>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<sambagirl>                                                                                                                                                                  
<FloodBot1> sambagirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshirt> !find pyhton-mysql
<ubottu> Package/file pyhton-mysql does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !find python-mysql
<ubottu> Found: python-mysqldb, python-mysqldb-dbg, python-mysql.connector
<blackshirt> !find python-mysql
<ubottu> Found: python-mysqldb, python-mysqldb-dbg, python-mysql.connector
<blackshirt> !info python-mysqldb
<ubottu> python-mysqldb (source: python-mysqldb): Python interface to MySQL. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1build1 (quantal), package size 60 kB, installed size 209 kB
<d8bhatta> Hello,
<d8bhatta> I have a partition called lamp. Today when I try to access the drive, its name is changed to lamp_   . I am not sure how underscore (_) is added to the name
<d8bhatta> this is creating problem to access my web pages.
<d8bhatta> can somebody suggest me how can I get the drive name back to lamp?
<voxadam> What's the best way to install a Ubuntu server VM on VMWare? Should I install using the regular ISO
<aeon-ltd> voxadam: use the server iso
<KI4RO> .
<d8bhatta> any suggestion guys, why the drive name is changed ? How can i  get the name back.
<billyo> Trying to install flash on Lubuntu 12.10 in firefox anyone see what's going on here http://pastebin.com/RZ1gBXGJ alternative suggestions?
<blackshirt> voxadam, too heavy and bloated... Maybe you want to know about linux container
<almoxarife> d8bhatta: what changed, the mount point or drive name?
<billyo> Different prob. The bar at the bottom of the desktop with the menu and launcher has dissappeared?
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  if its auto mounting by the gnome services. and  the '/media/lamp' allreadi exists.. it may add a _ to the name
<d8bhatta> almoxarife: not sure that even, I can see that label is same but when I see properties, path is different like /media/lamp_    . But label at the left column is same i.e. lamp
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  see this if the system crashes/dosent unmount the drive. next time it adds the _
<almoxarife> d8bhatta: what dr_willis... said
<dr_willis> unmount the thing. remove all teh lamp directories.
<dr_willis> then let it remount, OR make a fstab entry for it.
<dr_willis> I think if it keeps doing it.. it will add a # after the _  i had a 'VideoDrive_5' on this box earlier today
<d8bhatta> dr_willis: yesterday during installing updates, i got crash error
<konam> any help?
<dr_willis> If it was auto mounted. then system crashed.. it never removed that Lamp directory.  so that makes sence
<konam> i can't see the hdmi sound device under sound devices
<konam> right now i don't have sound from the hdmi output
<dr_willis> checked with the pavumeter tool konam ?
<d8bhatta> dr_willis: yes, today I don't have to restart some services which I had to do before so because lamp was never unmounted as you said
<konam> dr_willis how do i use it?
<dr_willis> for my desktop i had to run  pavumeter  and played a video then twiddled with the controll till hdmi started working. ;)
<dr_willis> or was it pavucontrol ;)
<d8bhatta> dr_willis: the drive is not unmounting ..i click unmount, window closes but when I see it in another window its still mounting
<dr_willis> that makes more sence
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  close all apps accessing the drive. and use the cli to unmoint it perhaps.
<d8bhatta> hmm
<billyo> got disconnected. menu and launcher bar disappeared from bottom of desktop?
<d8bhatta> any command you know  to unmount, it can also search  but..
<dr_willis> umount /media/point
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> sudo umount /media/mountpointofdrive
<dr_willis> Note theres NO 'N' in umount.
<blackshirt> good morning
<aeon-ltd> guten morgen
<blackshirt> :d
<Spinner> When I run showkey, i get the following output   0x80 0x83 0xd5  shouldn't i get a single hex number that I can convert to a decimal keycode ?
<billyo>  menu and launcher bar disappeared from bottom of desktop after adjusting panel settings but re-changing variables doesn't bring it back??
<thunder1212> how can i block torrents from my router
<thunder1212> i want to block torrents from my wifi router
<dr_willis> i imagine it would depend on the features of the router
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i got a question for phpmyadmin
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can i set the username and password?
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: it's in the config - indexes for auth_type, user and password
<thunder1212> dr_willis, it has most of the features...
<kvothetech> thunder1212: theres no real way to block all torrents....anyone who wants to will ultimately be able to do it unless you block access to the internet completely
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  i was thinking that also. ;)
<dr_willis> but nevre really tried to block them so dident say  much on it.
<aeon-ltd> what if blocked everything but port80?
<kvothetech> dr_willis: i've had people try and block me a few times never took more than 10 seconds to get around
<aeon-ltd> wouldn't that stop most common users of torrents?
<kvothetech> aeon-ltd: whats to stop you torrenting on port 80?
<aeon-ltd> nothing
<kvothetech> or ssh tunneling to other ports
<aeon-ltd> it's changing it that might stop them
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> this one?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> $dbuser='phpmyadmin';
<shag> Народ у кого установлена elementary os luna есть пару вопросов!!!
<dr_willis> Elemtry OS is not supported here.. they should have their own support channels shag
<billyo> menu and launcher bar disappeared from bottom of desktop after adjusting panel settings but re-changing variables doesn't bring it back?? Created new panel but after adding app launch bar, nothing shows up??
<thunder1212> kvothetech, i tried downloading a torrent and there was no speed coming
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: No. We may be on different versions
<dr_willis> billyo:  as a test make a new user. see if it works for them? if so - then you could clean out the problemuser config files. (what desktop are you using?)
<billyo> dr_willis: lubuntu 12.10
<shag> Подскажите адрес русского канала Ubuntu
<dr_willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bubuntu> hello guys
<bubuntu> anyone knows how to attach a file from the network to an email?
<abogdan> I'm developing my first ubuntu app usig Quickly (python + gtk). I want to use some files and folders in my app. Do you know how to pack them together?
<dr_willis> look in your users /home/username/.gvfs directory if you want to browse/attatch a file bubuntu
<blackshirt> !info vnc4server
<ubottu> vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg4.3.0-37ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 2038 kB, installed size 5268 kB
<dr_willis> bubuntu:  or i guess you could drag/drop/copy it to a local directory. ;) then attatch it
<bubuntu> dr_willis : thanks.. theres no way i can attach it to an email directly from my network?
<dr_willis> bubuntu:   look in your users /home/username/.gvfs directory if you want to browse/attatch a file bubuntu
<Tweikable> hi.
<Guest51543> ddd
<Tweikable> my rooted lg connect, when i plug it in ubuntu threw USB, my phone shows a connection, for i dont see anything about a new connection on my computer side. Any advice?
<dr_willis> remote locations get 'mounted' via the .gvfs stuff
<bubuntu> ok
<bubuntu> thanks
<dr_willis> They really need to make a more accessable 'Network' type location ;)
<dr_willis> nautilus and many apps support the smb:// or other type url locations directly but not all apps do.
<bubuntu> yup to make it a more user friendly environment lol
<dr_willis> or course back inthe old days.. you basically mounted the shared network locations by hand.
<Tweikable> where should i go to learn python easly
<bubuntu> can i pm you dr willis?
<billyo> dr_willis: in the desktop preferences advanced tab, I have 'show menus...' checked for right click access. not sure where i'm going from there though?
<dr_willis> billyo: what are you trying to acomplish?   that menu i think is set to show the window mnagers menus  instead of the file managers menus on lubuntu.
<dr_willis> ie: show openbox's menus, instead of the pcmanfm menu.
<james4k> hi, has anyone had problems with python-software-properties not working as expected? add-apt-repository doesn't seem to exist
<james4k> http://privatepaste.com/38f7a87469
<billyo> dr_willis: ok, i don't know what i'm doin..just learning stuff
<billyo> dr_willis: how would i access file managers menus?
<billyo> dr_willis: i could just do a re-install but it would be interesting to figure out?
<almoxarife> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<billyo> dr_willis: ok i have openbox configuration manager open...
<dr_willis> billyo:  thats what that checkbox does.. shows the wm's menu or the filemanagers menu.
<dr_willis> the Filemanager is what manages the icons on the desktop for lubuntu i belive
<billyo> dr_willis: checkbox?
<dr_willis> if you want to reset your desktops settings back to default you would just delete/move-to-a-backupdir the proper config files
<fahad> ll
<fahad> root
<almoxarife> james4k: insure you have 'software-properties-common'  installed
<fahad> cd /pentest
<billyo> dr_willis: i can delete admin? still not sure how to access?
<dr_willis> billyo:  'admin' ? what do you mean by admin>
<billyo> dr_willis: you mean delete the account? it's the admin account.
<dr_willis> going to be hard to do any admin type tasks if you delete the admin/root accounts
<DaemonicApathy> He said delete config files, not users...
<billyo> dr_willis: re-install then huh?
<dr_willis> billyo:  err.. no.. delete the proper CONFIG FILES in your users HOME directory
<dr_willis> reinstalling is windows thinking
<james4k> almoxarife: thanks, that worked.  all the documentation i've encountered points to python-software-properties for that command :(
<billyo> dr_willis: sorry, ok, beginner ..so i'm in the config folder now...is that the right place?
<james4k> is there an apt command equivalent for !find?
<dr_willis> I dont use lubuntu much so not sure.
<dr_willis> most likely anything with a lx in the name.
<dr_willis> lxpanel
<dr_willis> and openbox
<dr_willis> make some backup directory and move stuff to it. ;) so you can restore it if needed
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> SO where can I edit user name and password for PHPmyadmin
<billyo> dr_willis: there is an lxpanel folder..do i delete something in it or the whole thing?
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what version?
<dr_willis> move it to some backup directory billyo
<dr_willis> or just rename it to lxpanel_old
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> version of phpmyadmin?
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: yes
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can i find out @ somsip
<billyo> dr_willis: ok, done. now just reboot?
<dr_willis> billyo:  just log out and back in
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> mysqladmin  Ver 8.42 Distrib 5.1.66, for debian-linux-gnu on x86_64
<rix1234> Hi all, anyone please help me with hardware accelerated flash
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> somsip
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: the version string for phpmyadmin would be more helpful.
<billyo> dr_willis: thanks doc!
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> somsip mysqladmin  Ver 8.42 Distrib 5.1.66,
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: last chance, then I get bored and go back to working. Do you want help with phpmyadmin or mysqladmin? If you want help with phpmyadmin, post the version details for phpmyadmin. If you want help with mysqladmin, try #mysql channel
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> phpmyadmin
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh sorry
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> idk how to get phpmyadmin's ver
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it says cmd not found root@Smokey:~# phpmyadmin --version
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: log into it, eg: Version information: 3.4.10.1, latest stable version: 3.5.4
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> im not sure how to i just installed it
<billyo> dr_willis:  i tried installing flash from terminal..it didn't work..think you could guide me through a different method? it doesn't come up in the software centre
<dr_willis> all i do is use the repos to install that flash-installer package and it works for me normally.
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: I was happy to help if you had a quick query, but this question really should go to a phpmyadmin support channel.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<billyo> dr_willis: do you use gnash?
<dr_willis> billyo:  nope. I normally  use the various flash-downloaer or flash-replacer extensions and watch flash vids that way.  but flash does work for my system with no hassles.
<dr_willis> i just perfer to download the vids off youtube befor watching them
<billyo> dr_willis: hmm  ..Search for 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'  .....nothing found
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<dr_willis> theres also lubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<billyo>  dr_willis: still nothing in software centre and in terminal...  E: Invalid operation lubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> whats the EXACT command you are using?
<almoxarife> !info lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> lubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Lubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<almoxarife> dr_willis: he may not have all sources checked in synaptic
<billyo> dr_willis: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras...   Gnash, Lightspark or Swfdec what's the best you think?
<dr_willis> best would be get the flash player working.
<dr_willis> bester would be to never ever need flash again.
<billyo> dr_willis: agreed ...what should we try now?
<dr_willis> what did you install to get flash exactly the first time?
<dr_willis> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<billyo> dr_willis: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dr_willis> if its installed but Not working.. thats harder. ;)
<dr_willis> you did close/restart the browsers?
<dr_willis> the google-chrome browser i hear has flash built in.
<UNDERPRESSURE> hello
<dr_willis> jello
<billyo> dr_willis: it didn't install, there were errors. i paste-binned it but lost the link...i'll try again....good if we can figure it out without resorting to chrome..?
<UNDERPRESSURE> hi there
<dr_willis> theres the apt-get reinstall option to reinstall the package i guess..
<almoxarife> billyo: no, chrome is a better browser
<dr_willis> I use chrome and FF. ;)
<dr_willis> depends on my needs at the time
<almoxarife> dr_willis: chromium here for business, rekonq for browsing
<billyo> JUst don't like the trend toward monopolisation
<dr_willis> i like the syncing with my phone. ;P
<dr_willis> monoplisation like adobe flash does.. ;)
<billyo> dr_willis: yeah..alternative?  maybe there still is an alternative to chrome?
<almoxarife> there is a little used extentition to chrome, remote-desktop
<dr_willis> chromium-browser or google-chrome
<almoxarife> billyo: yes, chromium
<dr_willis> i dont think chromium has flash built in..
<dr_willis> id just try reinstalling the flash-plugin first
<almoxarife> dr_willis: of course it does
<UNDERPRESSURE> ITS THE TERROR OF KNOWING WHAT THIS WORLD IS ABOUT
<billyo> how do i install it to chromium?
<almoxarife> UNDERPRESSURE: scary caps
<UNDERPRESSURE> TURNED AWAY FROM IT ALL LIKE A BLIND MAN
<almoxarife> UNDERPRESSURE: scary caps
<UNDERPRESSURE> WAAAAAAA
<almoxarife> UNDERPRESSURE: scary caps
<UNDERPRESSURE> LAAAALALAAAAA
<UNDERPRESSURE> INSANITY LAUGHS UNDER PRESSURE
<almoxarife> UNDERPRESSURE: you dont get the hint
<jussi> UNDERPRESSURE: #ubuntu-offtopic exists for general chat...
<jbollden> hey, i try to install links2 but get "Package links2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.", since I'm new to ubuntu iI'm not sure how to fix this, any pointers?
<UNDERPRESSURE> CAUSE LOVE IS SUCH AN OLD FASHIONED WORD
<UNDERPRESSURE> AND LOVE DARES YOU TO CARE FOR
<FloodBot1> UNDERPRESSURE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UNDERPRESSURE> THE PEOPLE ON THE EDGE OF THE NIGHT
<almoxarife> !chromium-browser
<cfhowlett> !ops|UNDERPRESSURE:
<ubottu> UNDERPRESSURE:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<almoxarife> !chromium
<dr_willis> jbollden:  done a 'sudo apt-get update' lately?
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<jbollden> dr_willis: yes
<Flannel>  /ar UNDERPRESSURE
<billyo> dr_willis: know how  i install it to chromium?
<UNDERPRESSURE> ok
<UNDERPRESSURE> Flannel,
<jbollden> dr_willis: I'm on an rackspace server, now running 12.10 (upgraded from 12.04)
<billyo> almoxarife: know how  i install it to chromium?
<dr_willis> billyo:  what was said earlier was that google-chrome and chromium-browser both have flash 'built in'
<dr_willis> jbollden:  could be they dont have the normal repos enabled.
<dr_willis> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1909 kB, installed size 2934 kB
<dr_willis> jbollden:  make sure 'universe' repo is enabled.
<almoxarife> <ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa <-- billyo...
<billyo> dr_willis: chromium doesn't...or it doesn't work..i have it installed
<almoxarife> billyo: you just asked how to install it, then you say it is installed? which is it?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<dr_willis> and thenyou said it installed but failed. ;)
<jbollden> dr_willis: added 'universe' to the last line in /etc/apt/sources.list --> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main universe
<billyo> almoxarife: trying to install flash...., chromium is installed
<jbollden> dr_willis: and it's "safe" to use 'universe'? ("Universe - Community maintained software, i.e. not officially supported software.")
<dr_willis> jbollden:  if you need packages from universe :) thats what you use..
<jbollden> dr_willis: true =)
<dr_willis> theres  only  so much manpower to manage all the packages. ;)
<jbollden> dr_willis: hehe
<jbollden> dr_willis: thanks for your help
<billyo> dr_willis: didn't quite work http://pastebin.com/0wdg10En
<dr_willis> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.251.orig.tar.gz
<dr_willis> hmm. it worked here just now when i tried it.
<dr_willis> seems your system is having a hard time downloading the package. or somthing weird
<fahmy> hello to all
<yeminn> Hi
<aeon-ltd> wilkommen
<cfhowlett> greetings
<Sumesh> (On Ubuntu 12.10) I have a DSL modem that I'm trying to connect to. With a bit of Googling, I found that using pppoeconf to set up the connection works. Is there any way I can replicate those settings to set up the connection the usual route(terminal command is ok for me, but not for others who use the system)?
<notwist> Sumesh: why is the DSL modem OS specific to begin with?
<notwist> Sumesh: every single DSL modem I've used has a web interface and has nothing to do with the client computer OS
<Sumesh> Ok maybe DSLis the wrong term
<Sumesh> It's a PPoE connection for sure
<notwist> Sumesh: do you have a stand alone modem or not? i.e. a D-LINK box or something like that with a phone cable and an ethernet cable to your computer
<Sumesh> And I set it up properly with pppoeconfig.
<Sumesh> Standalone, yes
<notwist> Sumesh: so have you been into the modem via the internal ip?
<Sumesh> No router in between, it is modem -> laptop
<notwist> Sumesh: usually the modem has an ip like 192.168.0.1 or similar where you get a web interface
<notwist> Sumesh: the point here is that the modem should handle pppoe for you, you should only have to have DHCP enabled and get an IP from your modem
<Sumesh> Oh
<notwist> Sumesh: if you have a manual with your modem, read that. It specifies how to do this in 99 % of the cases
<Sumesh> I'll try to find out the IP for my specific modem, thanks. Manual doesn't help, it's all Windows instructions
<dr_willis> most cases they use a web interface.
<notwist> Sumesh: well it doesnt matter if its windows if the manual says "go to this ip adress to find the web interface"
<dr_willis> so the os dosent really matter. ;)
<dr_willis> or you could nmap scan the network. ;)
<notwist> Sumesh: just go to that ip in your linux browser instead
<notwist> Sumesh: could you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<billyo> dr_willis: had chromium open when i did that last one..oops..just did it again and it's working in both browsers. cheers!
<Sumesh> here s the paste http://pastebin.com/0YpCmvJu
<dr_willis> billyo:  sounds like the server had some issue
<notwist> Sumesh: is your eth0 connected to your modem?
<Sumesh> yes
<notwist> Sumesh: what model is your modem?
<sumesh_> DBC. But I can't find the exact model
<notwist> sumesh_: is the manufacturer only called DBC?
<sumesh_> yes
<billyo> dr_willis: yeah, anyway, thanks doc
<notwist> sumesh_: I can't even find that on Google... could you look in the manual and see if you can explain in short what it tells you to do when setting up the modem?
<sumesh_> thanks for the help, guys. I'll try to find the make and model, hopefully a google search should then turn up its web admin IP
<cyberburn> hey room
<dr_willis> Jello
<cyberburn> hey dr_willis
<cfhowlett> greetings
<cyberburn> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> cyberburn: what's the ubuntu issue?
<cyberburn> theres no issue just saying whats up lol
<thor> Good morning
<Jimster480-L> morning
<Jimster480-L> even though its the middle of the night xD
<cyberburn> hey thor
<stroodlepup> guys,
<stroodlepup> hi
<stroodlepup> how do you load old kernel drivers? my card reader can't be read properly
<Jimster480-L> old kernel drivers?
<Jimster480-L> rebuild the kernel with the drivers you need or install them manually
<dr_willis> or boot an older kernel. ;)
<dr_willis> if it works with an older knrnel. but not a newer one it may be worth while to file a bug report
<Jimster480-L> well he can check the build options
<Jimster480-L> becuase if his reader is quite old
<Jimster480-L> alot of really old hardware
<Jimster480-L> isnt supported in the general new kernel builds
<Jimster480-L> because they dont compile with literally everything
<Jimster480-L> atleast it depends on the distro and who they are building it fr
<Jimster480-L> for*
<dr_willis> Normally within a release.  they dont do major kernel updates however. from what ive seen.
<dr_willis> so the question is i guess.. what kernel did it work with.. and what kernel does it now not work with/
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: what type of card reader? pls pastebin 'lsusb' and 'lspci'
<germanstudent> Hi! Not quite sure if I'm right here. I want to edit id3v2 Tags with the command line. With ide2v2 I get weird characters in some files. mp3info just edits id3v1.x. Is there a better tool for that purpose?
<ganesha> i l it
<ganesha> hwt are doing ?
<srhb> Hi! I have a question about debugging. Sometimes my X server starts up with llvmpipe-rendering and everything is slow. I can't find the obvious culprit in the Xorg log file, so I'm wondering where I need to look to determine the cause?
<ganesha> how r u?
<almoxarife> srhb: looked in /var/log/syslog ?
<srhb> almoxarife: No I hadn't. I'll try to take a look trough there. :)
<srhb> Huh, okay, there's something in the Xorg logs after all. In the "good log" all settings are set by intel(0) whereas in the "bad log" everything is modeset(0). So I'm guessing the driver is wrong?
<almoxarife> srhb: do the drivers differ?
<scarleo> Hello, anyone know if there is a problem running a crontab with a range over midnight? 10 22-05 * * * isn't running but 10 07-15 * * * is running fine, any tips?
<srhb> almoxarife: How do I check?
<almoxarife> scarleo: interesting question
<almoxarife> srhb: the logs show you what driver loaded
<srhb> I'm not sure what line I should look at. Is it this? ABI class: X.org Video Driver, version 13.0 -- that's identical in both good and bad
<almoxarife> scarleo: yeap, the first wont work, 0-23 would
<scarleo> almoxarife, yes, I am a bit surprised but it is definitely not running
<scarleo> almoxarife, Oh, ok, any documentation?
<almoxarife> http://www.adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<almoxarife> scarleo: man crontab should also
<scarleo> almoxarife, there are no mentions of over midnight ranges in man, I'll check your link
<srhb> I'm guessing where things go wrong is the "vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver"
<scarleo> almoxarife, I've been through that page already, nothing there other than what values it accepts (0-23)
<srhb> Weird thing is that I would assume restart lightdm shouldn't fix the problem then, but it does (occasionally)
<stroodlepup> @almoxarife it's a an hp 550 laptop, the card reader seems generic...
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: what type of card reader? pls pastebin 'lsusb' and 'lspci'
<stroodlepup> almoxarife, http://pastebin.com/Vtu0jaJ8
<stroodlepup> dmesg
<stroodlepup> wait wrong, it was lspci
<awestroke> is there a way to disable showing the grub menu but still allow choosing an operative system on boot? like, holding u boots into ubuntu
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: yeah, that was lspci
<awestroke> oh, I can hold shift to display the grub menu by default
<awestroke> perfect
<stroodlepup> lsusb : http://pastebin.com/4iNKWQ2h
<TJ-> Using 12.04 (on a server), is there any solution yet for ordering/delaying fstab mounts in upstart (this isn't a _netdev issue - its lots of local LVMs and an rbind to the NFS root)
<notwist> TJ-: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299274 ?
<TJ-> notwist: That's the _netdev issue (client's unable to resolve/find the NFS host until the network is up). The issue I'm on about is local to the server
<notwist> ok, just checking
<TJ-> notwist: Thanks :) I wish it were that easy!
<widviu> anyone use the Kana layout to write Japanese?
<srhb> I believe I found the source of my problems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1070150 -- apparently my computer is "too fast" causing the graphics startup to occasionally meet some race condition and fail in interesting ways. :-)
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: does not look good, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366478
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1070150 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intermittent low graphics mode with Intel HD graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 366478 in linux (Ubuntu) "058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader don't work in Ubuntu 9.04/9.10" [Medium,Incomplete]
<stroodlepup> how is this related?
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: your card reader, the bug
<stroodlepup> my card reader worked for older kernel versions before...
<almoxarife> srhb: too quick a machine, could be worse :)
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: what kernel are you at now and which kernel worked?
<srhb> almoxarife: Yes. I'll try sleeping it for a few seconds before the lightdm launch, perhaps that will work. :)
<stroodlepup> I use linux 3.5, and 3.2.0.34
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: any particular reason you need 3.5?
<stroodlepup> none, but i need 3.2.0.34 pae for VM stuff
<stroodlepup> card reader not working on both kernel versions
<stroodlepup> :(
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: which version kernel did the card work on?
<stroodlepup> bodhi's 1.3 kernel...
<stroodlepup> i meant bodhi linux 1.3...
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: invest in a new card reader that is compatible
<stroodlepup> there aint any. even external ones do not work :(
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: good luck
<vp18> any word on the next version?
<stroodlepup> i'll try the usb_modules fix
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: do you have the headers for the kernel installed?
<stroodlepup> yes
<stroodlepup> and dmesg said this
<stroodlepup> end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<RomeoAva> Please, my resolution in Ubuntu12.10 is not working. I have only 1024x768(4:3) in settings. The comp does't start sometimes, is black.
<RomeoAva> I need to restrt the comp a few times until is going in a good shape.
<RomeoAva> And frozen some moments
<RomeoAva> the error: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly
<RomeoAva> The mouse is blinking
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: during boot at grub, memtest is a option, run that first, your issues may be hardware related
<RomeoAva> almoxafire all this starts a few days at an update
<RomeoAva> regular one
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: during boot at grub, memtest is a option, run that first, your issues may be hardware related
<RomeoAva> I dont know how to do it
<RomeoAva> memtest . I finde it at boot? I stop with F2 and I will finde it there?
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: yes
<RomeoAva> ok I tray
<tidux> I just installed Xubuntu 12.10 on a Dell Latitude D630, and the kernel doesn't see my battery
<tidux> when I unplug my AC adapter the battery warning LED turns red
<tidux> and it switches to low power mode
<tidux> running "acpi" as root or sudo returns no output whatsoever
<tidux> how do I fix this?
<administraor> installed ubuntu 12.04.1 setup vnc server headless and all is working boot pc with no monitor conected system only boots to tty1 not to xubuntu gui.  How can i get it to boot into gui with no monitor attached to the pc
<BeerBuzzer> виндоуз форевер
<lhavelund> !ru | BeerBuzzer
<ubottu> BeerBuzzer: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RomeoAva> almoxarife I was in Boot settings with F@ an I find the button MAIN and under some other and SATA MMODE button. That is?
<RomeoAva> almoxarife but the comp is working normal, well, after a few reboots, when it goes in good display settings. All is normal. But after 3-4 reboots.
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: something is not right, but if its working leave it alone
<FluxiFlax2022> hi all I did install dkimproxy and configured dns and postfix, however I keep getting the following error : DKIM result: permerror (no key)
<RomeoAva> almoxarife and that starts about 5 days ago after a dayly update, Wen I close the comp there was an warning: The gnome is not finish yet or not responding. and I close it anyway
<RomeoAva> cud be someting with gnome
<RomeoAva> because I dont use Compiz
<RomeoAva> I use Unuty
<RomeoAva> without any aditional settings
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<RomeoAva> yes that I was thinking
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: follow that with the command, sudo apt-get upgrade
<RomeoAva> because is upsetting to tray to open the comp 3, 4 times until is good enough
<RomeoAva> ok
<dr_willis> RomeoAva:  what Ubuntu release are you Using exactly?
<RomeoAva> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner amd64 Packages
<RomeoAva> and
<RomeoAva> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner i386 Packages
<dr_willis> Your sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ have a redundant entry.. thats not a critical error.
<dr_willis> a standard sources.list for 12.10 is here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425017/
<RomeoAva> <dr_willis> is 12.10
<dr_willis> and Unity is a Plugin for Compiz in 12.10  so imnot sure how you can not be using Compiz when you are Using Unity. ;)
<RomeoAva> :)
<RomeoAva> today I learn someting again. thanks dr_willis
<RomeoAva> seems to be good now. I will reboot to see
<almoxarife> he loves to reboot
<dr_willis> 'Activate Super Powers! Reboot!'
<MonkeyDust> i guess beginners mean desktop effects, when they say Compiz - wobbly windows etc
<dr_willis> Some days i dont have a clue what these beginners mean.. ;)
<dr_willis> then they get mad when you try to get them to use the correct terms...
 * dr_willis starts calling the computer Mouse a 'turtle'  :P
<RomeoAva> the same. nothing happened
<RomeoAva> it's open in a wrong display seting 4:3 and there are no other setings
<RomeoAva> aviable
<ErdMutter> Recently my installations though the Software Centre have been getting stuck at the last sliver of the install. How might I go about troubleshooting what is causing this?
<dr_willis> ErdMutter:  id start with using the command line and doing a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (perhaps an apt-get dist-upgrade)  and then try installing some little app  (sudo apt-get install mc)   then try the software center.
<dr_willis> its possible you will get some error message that may lead to  what teh issue is..
<ErdMutter> dr_willis: thanks I will give that a try.
<dr_willis> I rarely use the software center. ;)
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  it's because you're a command line geek ;)
<ErdMutter> I only use it when I am only given a deb. Other wise I am in terminal xD
<dr_willis> ErdMutter:  err.. use 'sudo gdebi foo.deb' ;P
<RomeoAva> dr_willis what to do with this list:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425017/
<dr_willis> thats a default  /etc/apt/sources.list file. You posted an error/message where you had duplicate lines...
<dr_willis> either your sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/FILES have a redundant entry
<RomeoAva> and?
<germanstudent> can someone recommend a good command line id3tag editor? mp3info just writes id3v1.x tags, id3v2 writes weird characters in some files. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> and i guess you dont want to fix it..  ;)
<SarcasMo> I changed my document root to /var/www/Cake_2_3/app/webroot to make cakephp work, but now I cant use phpmyadmin, I tried to extract it to the new docment root and to open it in the browser with localhost/Cake_2_3/app/webroot/phpmyadmin but it doesn't work, what can I do to make phpmyadmin AND Cakephp to work
<dr_willis> Night all.. bed time for me.
<iceroot> SarcasMo: use the normal document-root and create apache-aliases or vhosts
<iceroot> SarcasMo: help for apache can be found on #httpd
<SarcasMo> iceroot: thx :)
<micjan02> i have a share that is mounted over nfs (sync,no_root_squash,no_check_subtree). i have access to it both from client and server side. i want to chown a directory to a specific user and group from client side, but chown says "opperation not permitted". i have a+w permission on all the files in this specific path (let's call it nfs_mount:/d/d/c) and i own the leaf directory. what other permissions do i need?
<psiklops> Hi. Where can i find a list of the meanings of the locales  located in /usr/share/locale ?
<isildur> italiano?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<isildur> ty
<MonkeyDust> micjan02  what's the chown command you're using?
<donnie> I have 'visual effects' disabled from the menu. But i'm still getting 'effects' when I shrink windows. How do I kill that
<micjan02> MonkeyDust, chown 1012:1012 c
<psiklops> there are a bunch of Directorys in /usr/share/locale  that i do not know the meaning of, ie.   /us/share/locale/yi   and i am trying to get rid of unneeded locales by hand
<psiklops> rm -rf ...
<iceroot> psiklops: why?
<blackshirt> !find locales
<iceroot> psiklops: dont delete something you dont understand
<ubottu> Found: gutenprint-locales, krb5-locales, locales, util-linux-locales, gcc-4.4-locales, gcc-4.5-locales, gcc-4.6-locales, gcc-4.7-locales, liblocales-perl, museeq-locales (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=locales&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<MonkeyDust> micjan02  and what is this 1012 and this c ?
<domie> removing important stuff that you don't understand makes you understand it!
<psiklops> iceroot, what are they used for then ?
<domie> while at the same time breaking your system
<psiklops> domie, :-) good one
<iceroot> micjan02: if i am correct you have to be 1012 or be part of the group 1012 to chown that
<iceroot> micjan02: or use sudo
<iceroot> micjan02: it has nothing to do with nfs in this case
<iceroot> micjan02: of course, part of the group with the gid 1012 :)
<MonkeyDust> oh, 1012 is a user?
<psiklops> iceroot, do i need most of  the locale displayed in /usr/share/locale ?
<iceroot> psiklops: dpkg needs them
<micjan02> MonkeyDust, why would you ask for the commandline if you don't know the meaning of params?
<psiklops> iceroot, can you refer me to documention on the subject ?
<psiklops> iceroot, i use slackware
<iceroot> psiklops: and other systems tools which have registered them
<iceroot> psiklops: then why you are in #ubuntu?
<micjan02> iceroot, hmm, ok. ty
<iceroot> psiklops: #slackware
<psiklops> oh, i wrong channel
<psiklops> sorry
<MonkeyDust> micjan02  i was confused, because the number is a user, it's uncommon to have a number as username
<psiklops> lol
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: on nfs you have to use uids
<micjan02> iceroot, no you don't
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: nfs is based only on uids and not on names, it will match the names on the local machine not the nfs server
<micjan02> iceroot, it's just that you might run into trouble if you don't, but that doesn't mean you *have to*
<iceroot> micjan02: but it can get confusing when using names on nfs
<iceroot> micjan02: yes, i guess we mean the same :)
<iceroot> micjan02: but its always a good idea to not run inti trouble :)
<micjan02> iceroot, there are set ups (like the one i use here) where users are shared across whole domain (and actually ~ is nfs-mounted too)
<micjan02> iceroot, so using usernames is perfectly ok
<iceroot> micjan02: on domains, yes
<iceroot> micjan02: but normally you are not using domains and then you will have trouble with nfs and different users over different systems
<MonkeyDust> micjan02  FYI: there's also #ubuntu-server
<Lartza> Perl 5.16 for precise? :/
<CommaCrazy> hi all
<CommaCrazy> question what is the remote desktop (default to ubuntu (vnc))
<CommaCrazy> how can I check if I am allowed to connect to it command line
<CommaCrazy> I had it turned on, worked just fine, did an upgrade and now it does not work (remote machine (have access trough ssh))
<khildin> if you already have SSH access, why not use X over SSH?
<kress> Hi.. I just installed ubuntu (latest dist) on my laptop and having difficulties installing the graphics card its a ati radeon 6370m. Anyone got a suggestion on what I should do?
<Zta> How can I reconfigure the network from the command line?  I basically want to change it from using DHCP to fully manually configure the ip-adresses because I made a mistake durring installation.  Is there a dpkg-reconfigure network'ish command?
<CommaCrazy> because my colleague is used to VNC and she cannot administer any other way :)
<almoxarife> Zta: the package would be 'networkmanager' by default
<poq> I made a sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test - sudo apt-get update - sudo apt-get install gcc-4.7 but my IDE still uses 4.6.3. What is the problem? gcc -v return 4.6.3 and gcc-4.7 -v returns 4.7.2... How can I update gcc to make return it 4.7.2?
<blackshirt> vnc4server was available
<Zta> almoxarife: Doesn't work, but thanks.  I found this http://serverfault.com/questions/156517/how-do-i-get-ubuntu-to-reconfigure-etc-network-interfaces-for-me and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html instead =)
<almoxarife> poq: is it a server?
<khildin> Zta - maybe this helps: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html (you could have found that yourself, i am sure!)
<almoxarife> poq: wrong nick, sorry
<opr> hi, when i resume after a suspend, the mouse/keyboard is very laggy for 1-5 minutes (the time length is not constant) and in some cases the mouse stops working altogether. googling has not yielded any results
<poq> almoxarife: lubuntu 12.04 (not server)
<Zta> khildin: I could, but it wasn't what I was looking for in the first place.  But thanks.
<lancecoder> hello people, i have simple ask - how do remembering the window size in transmission (download window). Do one size, open next torrents other size (default, minimize width, not show inner files)(((
<almoxarife> poq: un-install 4.6.3 and rename gcc-44.7 to gcc?
<poq> almoxarife: is it any repository with gcc updates without such operations like renaming?
<CommaCrazy> how do I enable remote desktop access command line?? vino-preferences does not open in command line
<CommaCrazy> is there a way to access those settings trough cli
<almoxarife> poq: i am wondering if un-installing 4.6.3 while retaining 4.7 would do that by default, rename that is
<almoxarife> CommaCrazy: vino is a server?
<mital> hi can anybody tell me what vncserver to be used which can provide me graphical interface.. I am on 12.04
<almoxarife> CommaCrazy: tried sudo service vino restart?
<CommaCrazy> Vino is the default VNC server in Ubuntu to share your existing desktop with other users
<CommaCrazy> yeah I tried running it and it tells me that it cannot open display
<CommaCrazy> and when I tried host + it told me that no other hosts are allowed to connect
<CommaCrazy> so I need to find a way to "allow remote desktop connection" but trough cli not gui
<almoxarife> CommaCrazy: i am talking about 'starting the service' at the host, is that what you want?
<CommaCrazy> because I'm connected remotely to it
<CommaCrazy> yes
<almoxarife> CommaCrazy: do you have ssh to the host?
<CommaCrazy> yes
<CommaCrazy> on it right now
<lancecoder> спасибо, ничем вы нихрена не помогли
<almoxarife> CommaCrazy: connect to host via ssh, and execute 'sudo service vino restart'
<CommaCrazy> it tells me vino: unrecognized service
<CommaCrazy> ...
<kress> hi, anyone got time for helping a noob?
<almoxarife> CommaCrazy: connect to host via ssh, and execute 'sudo /etc/init.d vino restart'
<almoxarife> CommaCrazy: connect to host via ssh, and execute 'sudo /etc/init.d/vino restart' <-- this one
<MonkeyDust> !ask | kress
<ubottu> kress: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kress> aight
<almoxarife> !find vino
<ubottu> Found: vino
<kress> I am having trouble installing my graphics card, I think I found the apropriate driver, but I dont know to run it :p
<almoxarife> !vino
<CommaCrazy> not found
<almoxarife> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<almoxarife> CommaCrazy: is vino installed on the host?
<Lartza> Why does tightvnc start xterm by default?
<Lartza> Can't find it in any of the startup files
<almoxarife> Lartza: you mean why dont you see your desktop with tightvnc?
<Lartza> No
<Lartza> it's a server
<euan> join #plug
<CommaCrazy> yes
<CommaCrazy> it is
<almoxarife> Lartza: why use tightvnc on a server?
<CommaCrazy> I managed to got it running from command line
<CommaCrazy> but
<Lartza> almoxarife, What then?
<CommaCrazy> now it does not let me login
<almoxarife> Lartza: ssh?
<Lartza> almoxarife, Graphical wine program :)
<almoxarife> Lartza: ok, ssh with x11 forwarding
<Lartza> almoxarife, I don't see the problem with VNC...
<almoxarife> Lartza: ok
<Lartza> Ok?
<almoxarife> Lartza: ok, you dont see prob with using vnc
<Lartza> almoxarife, Should I see one?
<almoxarife> Lartza: you said it was a server, servers usually dont have graphical interface, i dont know what you got, your talking about graphical wine, sort of lost
<mital> almoxarife, thanks for pointing me to vino.. can you help me one more time I need to increase the desktop resolution not sure where I can change
<Lartza> almoxarife, Yeah I am running a Windows program with wine that needs to display graphical output
<almoxarife> mital: depends on the client i guess
<mital> ok which client do u recommend.. I am using the default one "Reminna"
<Lartza> almoxarife, Also I need the program running constantly so X11 forwarding would kill it on disconnect, right?
<mital> almoxarife, the other machine is also ubuntu
<almoxarife> mital: i dont vnc, and i use the default KDE app for remote, so i am still lost as to how to do it from your end
<mital> ok so my problem seems local to that machine.. I set it up just now .. and it seems it has lower resolution.. I need to fix that by increasing in that machine
<almoxarife> Lartza: yes, sort of, you ssh in and start an app it will close when you leave, unless its daemonized, but with some wine app, i dont know what or how to make it work
<vijay_> hello to every one
<Lartza> How do I reset perl? Like it was just installed
<Lartza> I broke some CPAN I think
<Lartza> Ahh nvm
<soulnafein> Hello guys, I'm having a bit of problems with color depth on Ubuntu 12.04 on Macbook Air 3,2 using Nouveau drivers. E.g. the wallpaper I'm using has gradients, the gradients appear really rough, not smooth as if I have a low color depth
<anonymous> assalamu alaykum
<Puddingfork> Would my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093499 be solved by reinstalling ubuntu in uefi?
<soulnafein> any idea what to look for?
<CommaCrazy> got it
<CommaCrazy> the problem was that I had auto login set up in the old version and when it upgraded to the new one, it stopped the autologin
<CommaCrazy> so it could not go into gnom
<CommaCrazy> and could not make a display to which vino can connect to
<Lartza> Where does perl install stuff? :/
<CommaCrazy> so just edited /etc/gdm/custom.conf and got it working
<CommaCrazy> do locate perl
<Lartza> cpan
<CommaCrazy> in terminal
<Lartza> Sorry
<Lartza> Where does sudo cpan install stuff
<CommaCrazy> /usr/bincpan
<CommaCrazy> /usr/bin/cpan
<Lartza> CommaCrazy, ...
<CommaCrazy> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/LWP/Protocol/cpan.pm
<CommaCrazy> XD
<Lartza> does apt-get require perl?
<CommaCrazy> Lartza, http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=630026
<SocialEvil> i suppose a lot of people ask this but is there a easy way to remove this ..actually to make the 12.10 look like 10.10 with "accessories" menu top left and stuff.. and get rid of the line on the left with a lot of icons :) or its a painful job ?
<jrib> SocialEvil: try xfce (install the xubuntu-desktop package)
<SocialEvil> i want gnome :)
<jrib> SocialEvil: why?
<Lartza> CommaCrazy, Not sure how that helps, still haven't been able to reset perl...
<SocialEvil> is there older version of gnome i can install ?
<jrib> SocialEvil: not really
<Puddingfork> SocialEvil: Install Cinnamon
<MonkeyDust> SocialEvil  no need to uninstall anything, I use gnome Classic myself, just install it, select it in lightDM and login
<jaysonr> SocialEvil: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Lartza> I've removed .cpan, /shares, /etc/perl
<jrib> MonkeyDust: gnome-classic isn't available in 12.10, is it?
<jaysonr> SocialEvil: log out, and choose GNOME as your sesion, this will give you a "classic" gnome session similar to GNOME2 (but still a little different)
<MonkeyDust> jrib  it is, as i am using it ATM
<jrib> Lartza: you're not supposed to touch files managed by apt.  Apt should be the one dealing with those files
<jaysonr> SocialEvil: it's based on the GNOME3 "Fallback" session, but that is going away after this release too :(
<Lartza> jrib, Which what?
<Lartza> jrib, sudo cpan was a bad idea, now I can't revert it
<almoxarife> Lartza: you are distroying your system
<Lartza> Luckily a reinstall takes two minutes ;)
<Lartza> Oh I just did break it :S
<jrib> Lartza: what's wrong with your perl now?
<Lartza> jrib, apt-get stoped working ;)
<Lartza> I'll do a reinstall :P
<lucido> I'm having problems setting up scanning using the samsung unified printing drivers, what do?
<lucido> also how can I analyze my memory usage?
<SocialEvil> thanks guys :)
<MonkeyDust> lucido  htop ?
<iceroot> lucido: free -m
<Sumesh> Installed a bunch of software after a fresh 12.10 install, restarted and now I can't see any unity bits
<Sumesh> firefox is open but not maximizable
<Sumesh> I opened firefox by creating a new file on desktop (that's about the only thing I can do)
<Sumesh> I guess this must be because one of the new apps I installed has a problem. Any known causes? I can open Software center (but not terminal)
<Puddingfork> If I reinstall Ubuntu, making sure to boot the liveUSB in UEFI will grub recognise Windows 7?
<gramm> salut je n'arrive pas a installé tor voila ce que me dit le message Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<gramm> Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.
<MonkeyDust> gramm  most people here don't understand french, i do, but please continue in english - there's also #ubuntu-fr
<gramm> ok monkeydust thank you
<danny> Hi all
<danny> I'm trying to set my OS X partition as active. I installed hfsplus hfstools hfsprogs and gptsync. when i do fdisk i get WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'!
<danny> when i try to use gdisk, tjhere seems to be no option to set the active partition
<danny> Does anyone know how to set the active partition?
<lukicat> hey folks, got an sony vaio x laptop with an intel gma500. the screen ist flickering on ubuntu 12.04 any ideas to solve it?
<nopf> um, where was it that i can switch off desktop effects in 12.10?
<danny> http://pastie.org/5510663
<danny> I need to set the hfs+ partition to active. can anyone help?
<wachpwnski> what is the screen recorder app that spans the text that is typed across the screen?
<wiggmpk> how can I get the Me status menu to work with pidgin, switch it from "Unavailable" (which is currently grayed out) on Ubuntu 12.04
<millerthegorilla> hey
<millerthegorilla> does anyone know if my linux commands in /bin directory are 0755
<nopf> is it gone completely? (this is a new installation on a small device with non accelerated graphics hardware)
<millerthegorilla> it means that kill can be used without admin permissions
<DrGrov> I wondering if it is possible to somehow create own custom wallpapers slideshows for 12.04? Like the default wallpaper. How does setting the wallpaper work for the login screen? I am always getting the same one, just the default ones are both on desktop and login screen.
<danny> I'm tryng to set my HFS+ partition to active. Thanks in advance for any help. http://pastie.org/5510663
<nopf> millerthegorilla: why not? 5 means everyone kann r and x
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  you need to create an .xml file to that end, moment...
<nopf> millerthegorilla: oops, yes, that's what you stated
<wachpwnski> millerthegorilla:  ls -las
<lucido> sane-find-scanner doesnt find my samsung scanner connected via usb, its a multifunction and printing works
<nopf> millerthegorilla: yes, everyone can 'use' kill... but kill only 'can kill' the user's own processes. this is implemented by they kernel, not the filesystem
<millerthegorilla> thanks
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  there are plenty howto's, here's one: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/create-wallpaper-slideshow-with-xml.html
<lukicat> hey folks, got an sony vaio x laptop with an intel gma500. the screen ist flickering on ubuntu 12.04 any ideas to solve it?
<Eagleman> I have a few zombie processes, and google wont give me information about them, any idea on what to do?
<Eagleman> root     10275  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    Dec10   0:00 [libvirt_iohelpe] <defunct>
<Eagleman> robin    12959  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    13:22   0:00 [ssh] <defunct>
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Okay, thank you for posting a direct link. Saves me some googling ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  http://www.geekride.com/zombie-process-defunct-linux/
<vivi__> bt5 user pm me pls
<DrGrov> ikonia: Hi there. I got the GPU rendering in order with the latest VLC 2.0.3 and enabling it in VLC, without any need to fiddle inside nvidia-settings.
<wiggmpk> is it possible to integrate the "me menu" with pidgin so I can change the status, seems to only work with Empathy (which I dislike a lot) - Running 12.04 w/ Gnome 3
<ikonia> DrGrov: that's great news
<MonkeyDust> vivi__  please type /join #backtrack-linux
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes it is. I am really happy that 720p video was so smooth that the GPU did not even make any noise like it did on 10.04. Just one thing I started wondering about that I should perhaps ask in order to confirm.
<ikonia> DrGrov: anything your not sure about, just ask
<ikonia> DrGrov: better to ask and move forward with info, than take a blind guess
<DrGrov> ikonia: Thank you. So I wonder that how does VDPAU actually work and how to verify that if I have it enabled or not?
<ElectricPrism> How do I mount a NTFS / Fuse filesystem to a specific directory by command?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Somehow to figure out what it does in practice and what GPU chipsets are supported.
<ikonia> DrGrov: why do you want it if you don't know what it does ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Well I know it utilizes the GPU chipset and puts all heavy work on the GPU instead of CPU. Not sure exactly in practice that what it does. Just got a hint about it, nothing concrete but really like to figure it out.
<ikonia> DrGrov: I dont know much about it, I just do'nt quite get why you are trying to pursue things you don't know about, when you don't need to change anything
<ikonia> I could understand it if you needed to improve things, but as it's working as you expect, I don't see the need to change your working config
<IdleOne> DrGrov: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU has more info if you are interested
<DrGrov> ikonia: Well, there is always room for improvement. A small thing here and a small thing there can perhaps make a bigger impact later.
<wachpwnski> anyone know how I can set my terminal hotkeys?
<ikonia> DrGrov: why ? are you having bad performanc e?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Well, I can read myself into what it is. I am not an illiterate, at least not to my knowledge.
<ikonia> DrGrov: I don't know much about it at all, but I do not believe you should be trying to change your config for no reason
<DrGrov> ikonia: No, not bad performance but I like to see if VDPAU could make it even smoother for even larger 1080p HD videos.
<ikonia> DrGrov: is it not smooth for 1080p ?
<DrGrov> IdleOne: Thank you, I did not read it on Wikipedia initially. Thanks for that clear link. I must start to use Wikipedia more frequently since it does make sense even with Linux based things.
<ikonia> keep in mind wikipedia is not always correct, it's maintained by "anyone"
<lukicat> hey folks, got an sony vaio x laptop with an intel gma500. the screen ist flickering on ubuntu 12.04 any ideas to solve it?
<DrGrov> ikonia: It is smooth enough for 1080p videos running at an average bitrate of 4500-6500. But I like to get even higher 1080p videos running, more like 8000-10000.
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes, I rarely trust anything I read on Wikipedia. I always use Wikipedia only for 2nd source. Primary source material from somewhere else preferrably if it can be found easier/better from other sources.
<ikonia> DrGrov: what happens if you increase it
<ikonia> (as in the bitrate increase)
<DrGrov> ikonia: I am about to test that today so I am not sure whether it will work perfectly or not but as precausion I am already reading up on VDPAU since I might need it. Can not hurt to read about it.
<ikonia> DrGrov: why are you talking about tuning something when you don't even know if you have a problem or not
<ikonia> DrGrov: you're making a problem before even known one exists
<DrGrov> ikonia: Since I had issues with it on 10.04, not too sure that things have changed that much from 10.04 to 12.04. But I could be wrong.
<ikonia> again - why are you trying to find a solution for a problem you don't even know you have
<ikonia> test it - see what problems you do/don't have, fix it
<DrGrov> ikonia: No, I am not making a problem before. I am merely stating that I had issues previously and already then thought about VDPAU but I could not install it on 10.04. Or at least it was not built as a package, required quite much tweaking.
<ikonia> DrGrov: right, so you may not need to do anything, you may not have any problem at all
<ikonia> and you're tyring to find a solution for something that hasn't happened yet
<Ben64> you don't need to install vdpau, it "just works" after you install the nvidia driver
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes, I might not have any issues but I like to use my time to read about it now when waiting for a test 1080p that has that high bitrate.
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ah, that is new information for me. I thought it needed something extra from repos or something more tricky than that. SO that is why my GPU was running so smooth and with very little workload. Thank you for clearing it up. Saves me time.
<Ben64> of course, the video player needs to support it. mplayer uses it if by default if available
<DrGrov> Ben64: Does it cover more than just MPlayer, VLC as well?
<Ben64> I don't use vlc, so I don't know
<DrGrov> Ben64: Okay, I will test with SMPlayer to confirm if it acts the same as with VLC.
<DrGrov> Ben64: Thank you again for clearing that up for me. Saves me a lot of time.
<m719b> !ciao
<m719b> !list
<ubottu> m719b: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Eagleman> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<anev> just installed libxml2 from via apt-get but it's missing xmlmemory.h ?
<KI4RO> .
<Pici> anev: you need libxml2-dev
<Heather_> where can I ask htaccess questions?
<Pici> Heather_: #httpd (apache's support channel) would probably be the best place.
<Heather_> thanks
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> hello all
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> ubuntu 10.04lts server my-small.cnf,  service mysql start freezes.
<billymeter> is it just me? or is the irc server really laggy this morning?
<philinux> lag = .1 seconds here
<billymeter> hmm.... must be me then. thanks
<phr3d13> i recently added xorg edgers ppa, removed x-swat ppa, updated, upgraded, and now the newest kernel fails to boot, how do i remove it and retry?
<kress> hi, trying to start spotify installer through wine but it wont start, says the file is not executable and not safe
<kress> I did what was said in the guide , and not working
<dkannan> phr3d13: check /etc/apt/sources.d/
<dkannan> phr3d13: check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dkannan> phr3d13: comment the less u want and can add packages there as well
<dkannan> hi. i am trying to install https://launchpad.net/~freyes/+archive/mysql-5.1 on 12.04 server
<dkannan> i could add the ppa and udpate the server
<dkannan> but install throws an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425286/
<b14d3> ;window 1
<b14d3> My bad, mistyped a command
<renalio> всем привет
<DJones> !ru | renalio
<ubottu> renalio: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<renalio> ))
<renalio> всем хай
<helpcrypto> Hello
<helpcrypto> is there any "extension" which gets +x permission when downloaded from URL, to let the user execute it without having to chmod???
<kshakir> xchat.emit_print("Channel Message", "John", "Hi there", "@")
<dcherniv_> helpcrypto, sounds like a good way to shoot yourself in the foot
<helpcrypto> ...some people at #linux suggested a tar with a +x file inside, which the user could run
<shady__> yo
<riegersn> chromium no longer asks for web app integration and OLD facebook & gmail from firefox is stuck in the status menu. how do I fix this mess?
<MonkeyDust> kress  try #winehq
<kress> yea I got it working
<kress> turned out I had to start through another icon heh
<helpcrypto> ill ask again before logging out
<helpcrypto> is there any "extension" which gets +x permission when downloaded from URL, to let the user execute it without having to chmod???
<jrib> helpcrypto: maybe you should say what your actual goal is.  Why do you want to do this?
<TheLordOfTime> i agree with jrib
<helpcrypto> some users which use linux need a program to be executed
<kress> wondering if anyone got a ati radeon hd 6370m and got it working properly in Ubuntu?
<helpcrypto> so they download the program(script) from our URL
<helpcrypto> they even dont know how to set permissions
<helpcrypto> thats why im asking
<jrib> helpcrypto: why don't you setup a ppa and package your program?  Then they would just install the program
<helpcrypto> cause its not a program to be installed
<helpcrypto> its just something they have to execute
<TheLordOfTime> helpcrypto, that sounds like a "program"
<helpcrypto> script
<TheLordOfTime> anything that executes can technically be a program (scripts can technically be programs too)
<jrib> helpcrypto: what does the script do?  It's something you expect them to only run once?
<helpcrypto> jrib: yes
<jrib> helpcrypto: what does the script do?
<helpcrypto> request permissions and run a connection to our server
<helpcrypto> some people suggested zip containing a +x file
<helpcrypto> the users should download, dbl click and run
<helpcrypto> any better options?
<TheLordOfTime> helpcrypto, write better instructions to tell them how to chmod it?
<helpcrypto> TheLordOfTime: already know that
<TheLordOfTime> helpcrypto, that's the easiest solution, creating a ZIP that retains permissoins isnt really easy.  nor is just providing a ZIP to users wihotu explaining how to unzip iut
<MonkeyDust> helpcrypto  maybe the people in #bash can help, try there
<helpcrypto> thx MonkeyDust
<helpcrypto> TheLordOfTime: usually a dbl click works to unzip
<helpcrypto> thank u all for the info and help!
<sebastian__> hi anyone knows an extreamly simple server management tool? something like a script on each server, that tells it's ip address and other infos to a master server?
<TheLordOfTime> helpcrypto, 'usually' ~= all-the-time
<MonkeyDust> sebastian__  try #ubuntu-server
<sebastian__> MonkeyDust: ty
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ucefkh> ho
<prashant_123456> how to make a script for three commands and want to wait for first command  ????
<auronandace> prashant_123456: i suppose sleep would be the first command (depending how long you want to wait) more help in #bash
<iceroot> prashant_123456: that is the default in a script when you use more then one command that it will wait that the first one will finsh
<prashant_123456> ok iceroot  you mean to say that after finishing the process of first command the second command will execute
<iceroot> prashant_123456: correct
<iceroot> prashant_123456: command1; command2; command3
<iceroot> prashant_123456: command2 will only start when command1 is finished
<prashant_123456> thanks iceroot thanks
<iceroot> prashant_123456: command1 && command2   command2 will only start when command1 was successful
<prashant_123456> ok iceroot
<iceroot> prashant_123456: command1 & command2   both with start directly
<b14d3> Two &
<iceroot> b14d3: no
<b14d3> Oh, sorry, misread the last part of what you said
<iceroot> b14d3: np
<prashant_123456> thanks verymuch iceroot
<g-hennux> hi!
<prashant_123456> iceroot, command not found error ?
<LeigoemUbuntu> By chance is there any tools Linux environment to install ubuntu software like an installation *. Exe in windows?
<sunjan> can anyone tell me please the default ftp login ?
<prashant_123456> iceroot, ok got it how to solve the problem
<prashant_123456> iceroot, thanks
<Maisondouf> join #ubuntu-fr-l10n
<hari__> will anybody help me an application suitable for editing photos, like photoshop in windows
<b14d3> hari__: The most common one I hear of is Gimp.
<tqrst> does precise pangolin use something other than gdm now? pgrep gdm shows nothing, but I am still getting X with the login screen on boot
<tqrst> there's no gdm.conf in /etc either
<Maisondouf> it's lightdm perhaps
<tqrst> ah yes, lightdm - thanks Maisondouf
<wilfred> What kind of ruckus is it to change the computer name
<Maisondouf> you can edit /etc/hostname in sudo mode
<Maisondouf> an reboot
<attila_> Hi guy! what's weather like in uk?
<wilfred> Maisondouf, Ahh.  No ruckus at all
<Maisondouf> Near Bordeaux in France 3°C (38°F) and lot of SUUUUUNNNN
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<attila_> a bit cold
<leo2007> what are the effective way to manage configuration of servers?
<leo2007> s/are/is/
<attila_> Maisondouf what"s your favourite wine?
<Maisondouf> most used is Webmin
<Maisondouf> @attila: you will laugh, I don't drink wine
<attila_> why? I thing It's ok.
<attila_> See you latter. I watch Doctor's Diary.
<testlab> I have a question!! ..with the following command: "nc -l -p 4000 | while read var" I store into var a number, sent by a tcp channel.  How can I send back var+1 into the same channel?
<ces_> does anyone know where the command line programs are put after they are downloaded in the software center in 12.10
<jrib> ces_: various places.  Why do you want to know?
<fishcooker> is it true that after installing windows 8 .. we can't installing ubuntu 12.04?
<pgib> ces_, what do you mean?
<Fieldy> hello, what's the proper way to have an iptables command executed on boot after the network interface(s) are up and after the rest of the rules have already gone up?
<Cottus> Fieldy: i don't know, look at /etc/rc.local
<Fieldy> Cottus: thanks
<clj_newb_2345> hey, can someone point me at documentation on how to get horizontal scrolling to work on ubuntu 12.10 server?
<locojay> hi i have some strange question mark symbols in terminal and vim
<_dst> I've attempted to boot off of three separate boot media to install Ubuntu but on each occasion my machine hard locks after I select 'Install Ubuntu' from the grub command line.
<_dst> I suspect this is due to some hardware incompatibility
<_dst> What are some safe boot params to pass to grub?
<Jef91> Is there a place I can find package source code for ports.ubuntu.com packages?
<locojay> no issues with terminator
<Cottus> clj_newb_2345: is it about a synaptic?
<clj_newb_2345> Cottus: figured it out :-)
<Cottus> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<clj_newb_2345> Cottus: basically, there's some gui checkbox, and I didn't ahve to go edit an xorg.conf file
<Cottus> oh ok
<pestilence> does anybody use rhythmbox to play .m3u's?  when i load up an m3u that I downloaded from the internet, it shows up as blank in the player
<rduplain> anyone have an answer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/226227/how-to-manually-restart-services-affected-by-apt-upgrades ?
<pestilence> this is the m3u:  http://archive.org/download/gd71-12-10.sbd.yerys.1311.sbeok.shnf/gd71-12-10.sbd.yerys.1311.sbeok.shnf_vbr.m3u
<monz> iceroot : you there man?
<pestilence> oh well.  i'll just download the files.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<KI4RO> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wilfred> My keyboard layout is wonky.  I can log in, so the window manager must not have kicked in yet.  How can I reset/redetect the keyboard layout?
<jrib> wilfred: wonky in what way?
<wilfred> jrib, i is 5, o is 6.  I don't know what all the keys are doing, those ar ejust the ones I have run into so far.
<MaynardWaters> hello I am having continued problems with my raid 5 array http://pastebin.com/J2yy7cT5
<MaynardWaters> I have 5 devices 4 have consistent superblocks, and the 5th does not
<pettersoft> Hello
<jrib> wilfred: if you hit ctrl-alt-f1 and log in there, is evyrithng ok?
<MaynardWaters> I have goten errors saying the bitmap files are corrupt on each device
<wilfred> jrib, no.  Just as messed up, except I don't see the bad characters, just nothing
<helmut_> hi
<jrib> wilfred: did this just start happening randomly?  Or is this a fresh install?
<ejv> MaynardWaters: where does it say that?
<wilfred> jrib, this was a fairly fresh install.  I believe the trouble started when I copied over .config/xfce4 from another box (so I wouldn't have to recreate my panels and launchers).  This is a Dell laptop; the other is an acer
<ucefkh> shutdown -r now
<MaynardWaters> ejv:  mdadm --examine-bitmap /dev/sd[acdef]1 reports the bad bitmaps
<ayuba> has joining
<ejv> MaynardWaters: it won't let you force assembly anyways?
<ayuba> hi everyone
<ayuba> needs help
<_dst> How does anyone carry a conversation in this channel with so many joins and parts?
<ayuba> hahha
<MaynardWaters> ejv when i tried that i got the pastebin you looked at and all of the devices became spares
<wilfred> jrib, all set.  I just copied it over again from the laptop I'm on right now (duh -- it's the same model #)
<ejv> _dst: by setting your client to ignore joins, parts, and quits silly
<MaynardWaters> ejv: currently cat /proc/mdstat
<MaynardWaters> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<MaynardWaters> unused devices: <none>
<kshakir> l
<ejv> MaynardWaters: are you using an external bitmap? did you suffer some sort of power event that corrupted that bitmap?
<MaynardWaters> ejv no external bitmap, yes hard power down after entire machine hung for hours
<cgtdk> Is the aptitude multiarch issue solved?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<BluesKaj> cgtdk, I guess not
<cgtdk> :(
<cgtdk> It says “fix released”
<binaryhat>  im trying to remove virbr0.  i dont need it plus its flooding dmesg--->http://fpaste.org/7kZO/
<ejv> MaynardWaters: i'd email the linux raid list, and ask there, in the mean time I would image all the disks using 'dd' just in case
<Pici> cgtdk: Its fixed in 13.04, which isn't released yet. Its not fixed in either 12.04 or 12.10.
<cgtdk> Pici: ah, okay. Thanks for the info
<MaynardWaters> ejv thanks for the advice
<ejv> MaynardWaters: http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html#linux-raid , click subscribe , it's a very active group, they will know what to do
<ejv> MaynardWaters: after you subscribe, and you get processed, you can email the list, be detailed and thorough, everything from mdadm version, ubuntu version, everything :)
<kshakir> 1
<hilo> Does anyone know of anything like cacheFS? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CacheFS) I am looking for a solution to cache an NFS share at a remote location so users at a branch office don't have to redownload the same files every read.
<ejv> sounds like a job rsync could handle
<Touhou11> Linux kernel lists can be "icy" to Ubuntu users in my experience... just be warned
<ejv> if you're polite, detailed, spell-check, and don't top-post, he'll be fine
<hilo> ejv, I use rsync for sync jobs but what I need here is a cache not a sync. I don't want to copy all the data, but files that are accessed at 9am tend to get accessed all day as the team works on them. I need a cache.
<chris__> ls
<Wiz_KeeD> is this even a valid command?
<Wiz_KeeD> find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: yes.
<Wiz_KeeD> i get chmod: missing operand after `644./skin/frontend/default/blank/images/catalog/product/placeholder/small_image.jpg'
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<Cottus> too close "4 ."
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry
<Cottus> np
<Wiz_KeeD> what does that mean?
<oconnore> how do I get rid of all the file icons shown on my desktop? I can't find the setting for this anywhere.
<Wiz_KeeD> i mean i don't get it
<Wiz_KeeD> that's the error
<oconnore> I googled for it, and it says to use "gconf-editor", but I don't have g
<Wiz_KeeD> the command i run is the one i pasted :-s
<oconnore> conf editor
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, put the exec in quotes
<Wiz_KeeD> why didn't the tutorial say that dammit :))
<Cottus> !gconf-editor >Cottus
<ubottu> Cottus, please see my private message
<Wiz_KeeD> can you show me what to put in quotes gilo?
<Cottus> oconnore: you can install it from synaptic
<Wiz_KeeD> help? :-s
<oconnore> Cottus: so it's not even possible in a default ubuntu install?
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, hold on testing in terminal before I tell you to try
<Cottus> -exec "chmod 644"
<Cottus> oconnore: maybe
<Wiz_KeeD> i tried that Cottus didn't work :))
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff
<Wiz_KeeD> now it suddenly worked :\
<Wiz_KeeD> find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: I think the command you tried originally had a typo
<Wiz_KeeD> afuq
<hilo> find . -type f -exec "chmod 644 {} \;
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, that works as is
<Wiz_KeeD> maybe because i copy-pasted it from the tutorial like a shmuck and it might have had some hidden characters?
<Pici> hilo: you need another quote.
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: possibly.
<hilo> woops
<hilo> lol
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: the only quote you might need is  '{}'
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, it works like that
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, Your original command looks like there was a missing whitespace between the 644 and {}
<Wiz_KeeD> then maybe that
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, I reproduced your error that way
<Wiz_KeeD> haha :)) nice
<Wiz_KeeD> could someone bother explaining what it actually does?
<Wiz_KeeD> all i can tell is it finds any file type and executed chmod 644 on it
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: it runs chmod 644 on every file under .
<Wiz_KeeD> what does {} \ mean
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: why do you blindly run command without even knowing what they do?
<Wiz_KeeD> i got it from a tutorial llutz
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, find all files in the current directory that are files (not dirs) and executes chmod 644
<oconnore> hmm, gconf editor doesn't have the settings that i saw in google. next google page... use "dconf-editor"
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: {} changes into the filename \; ends the -exec command.
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, The {} \; is a regular expression qwhich is the filename
<ejv> it's generally a bad idea to randomly paste commands you don't understand into your terminal... food for thought.
<Pici> hilo: its not a regex.
<Cottus> oconnore: maybe by adding it it shall work
<rduplain> +1 to ejv
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: that's no reason to execute commands
<hilo> Wiz_KeeD, ignore me :)
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: its all explained in the manpage for find.
<oconnore> I tried unselecting "home-icon-visible", and "volumes-visible" in org/gnome/desktop/nautilus/desktop
<oconnore> Cottus: what is the difference between gconf and dconf?
<hilo> Pici, I don't know how do formulate them, but they usually look like that and do amazing things for me :)
<ejv> example, what if that blog were malicious, and instead of . it expanded to / and instead of 644, it set 777. that could be bad for you and your security.
<Pici> ejv: it would require a reinstall too
<Cottus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91403/when-to-use-gconf-vs-dconf#91409
<ejv> indeed
<Cottus> dconf seems to gradually replace gconf
<Cottus> i don't actually know
<datruth> Whats the best way to encrypt an entire usb external disk
<nemo> Regarding the Shopping Lens.  Is the connection to the Ubuntu server encrypted to avoid leakage over insecure networks?
<BullDog> hello!
<Cottus> !hello
<BullDog> i need some help
<b14d3> !ask | BullDog
<ubottu> BullDog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BullDog> i install bind9 and my server is under a wireless router...i put my local ip in DMZ everything is good when i enter http://ip
<BullDog> now i want to config bind9 how i config it
<BullDog> whit local ip or dynamic ip from router?
<hari_> hallo,  i am not able to connect zmovies.net ?
<VictorCL> hi
<VictorCL> how can I make vim show the line number I am at ??
<BullDog> if im under a rooter how i config my bind9 whit local ip or dynamic ip?
<BullDog> router*
<Pici> hari_: And why is that an Ubuntu problem?
<hari_> yes. ok i will take up with the concerned browser
<hari_> what about advanced photo editor?
<Pici> hari_: the gimp is fairly popular.
<hari_> i it is not upto photoshop
<Pici> hari_: I'm sorry, I didn't understand that last line.
<BluesKaj> hari ,the gimp is also free , photoshop isn't a fair comparison
<srhb> Pici: He means to say Gimp is not as good as Photoshop. :)
<srhb> BluesKaj: Er, right, and that is why Linux sucks. :P
<bobweaver> then install photoshop via wine
<bazhang> !info shotwell | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.12.90-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 2256 kB, installed size 6708 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lucido> whats wrong with the weather indicator, I cant set a location, clicking apply does nothing
<hari_> thru wine is it possible operate the programs in windows?
<BluesKaj> srhb, do you have a question , or are you here just to troll ?
<bobweaver> hari_,  you can use play on linux if you are new to wine. there is also virtual systems if you have the ram and cpu for it
<OerHeks> !darktable
<hari_> virtual system?
<OerHeks> !info darktable
<ubottu> darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (quantal), package size 1992 kB, installed size 6057 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<BullDog> if im under a router how i config my bind9 whit local ip or dynamic ip
<bobweaver> !info virtualbox | hari_   this is the package
<ubottu> hari_ this is the package: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 12533 kB, installed size 45771 kB
<bobweaver> hari_,  what window's programs do you like to use ?
<hari_> windows 7 i'm using; for eg. sql server based software
<bobweaver> hari_,  you might like mono developer
<bobweaver> there is no design tb though like in visual s
<hari_> it is an astrology software based on sql server 2005 service pack 1 windows
<bobweaver> hari_,  name os app ?
<Pici> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<riegersn> chromium not asking to integrate webapp for facebook.com - checked dconf-editor, its not in the list of allowed domains or dontask-domains. what should i do?
<bazhang> hari_, what is the exact name of that astrology software
<bobweaver> there is none it is troll
<BluesKaj> lucido, you may have to choose a weather report site in settings
<bobweaver> lots today hezz
<jn_> Anyone know if Thunderbird implement it's own MTA ?
<Marduk||> i recenntly installed OpenELEC alongside of Ubuntu 12.04.1 and followed http://wiki.openelec.tv/index.php?title=Config_dualboot -- however, now i dont get a grub loader, the system boots directly into OpenELEC.. how do i get the grub menu back?
<bazhang> Marduk||, hold shift at boot
<Marduk||> alright, thx
<hari_> prophet
<lucido> BluesKaj, , I chose yahoo and it list my location but when I click apply nothing happens
<jn_> Or perhaps, can I somehow see what MTA thunderbird uses ?
<bazhang> hari_, the software name is "prophet" ?
<wdnz> evening. I have a problem with my mail server that I configured. I can send and receive mails just fine from hotmail, gmail or yahoo accounts, even from stumble and other such networks.. But not from facebook or twitter.... Is that a problem on my side?
<hari_> the astrology software is "PROPHET" which is running via. sql server 2005 and crystal reports
<hari_> bazhang : yes
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org   <---- hari check there
<bobweaver> it is there
<BluesKaj> lucido, do you have other optional weather providers?
<hari_> i couldn't get it from that site
<wdnz> Anyone ?
<Marduk||> bazhang: afraid that didnt help it
<Mohawk> Hello, I need some help with Ubuntu. I cannot istall Wine Windows application runner. I  followed all the instructions on it, and when I went to type 'sudo apt-get install wine1.4' it did not work. This is the error that came up and i am running ubuntu 12.10 http://pastie.org/5511836
<lucido> BluesKaj, google same result
<Mohawk> I was wondering if it is an ubuntu problem or a wine problem
<lucido> how can I install a weather applet?
<bobweaver> !info playonlinux | Mohawk
<ubottu> Mohawk: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (quantal), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<wdnz> HMm! It seems to have fixed itself. Maybe some dns issues. Thanks anyway
<bobweaver> you might like that
<fzeete> is there a way to see what is going on with the graphical installer for ubuntu?
<saliak> I have a windows xp vm i run in vmware fusion and I want to transition it to run on my headless ubuntu server.  what version of the vmware offerings should i use?
<saliak> vmware server seems to have gone EOL
<fzeete> It seems to be stuck at "copying installation logs" but I suspect it is downloading packages
<fzeete> is there a file to tail or a process I can run to see the actual progress?
<amarillo> Hi all, I'm having problems to install ubuntu dual boot with windows 8 on my new sony vaio s series laptop. I followed this instruction http://www.hackourlife.com/sony-vaio-with-insyde-h2o-efi-bios-ubuntu-12-04-dual-boot/ but grub isn't loaded (and windows neither)
<hari_> OH, SIR.  I AM CLOSING MY QUESTION ON WINE.
<MonkeyDust> saliak  try ##vmware
<hari_> I QUIT
<MonkeyDust> caps
<BluesKaj> jn_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/thunderbird-mta-mda-maildir-340396/
<sharperguy> can anyone think why i cant play audio with both jack and wine at the same time, when both are set to use ALSA? This is in KDE4
<Ankit> hey, need help with installing skype on ubuntu 12.10 ... does it work ?
<amarillo> when i don't overwrite Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi then windows gets started imidiatly
<saliak> MonkeyDust: ah, thanks. didn't realize it existed
<datruth> Anyone use virtualbox on an encrypted drive?
<kshakir> v
<TopCat123456> v
<leonard> hi guys i recently started using ubuntu via a remote connection (NX) but i have one very big problem (at least it feels big) I want my windows to snap to the edge of screen  but i guess because of nx which doesnt want effects its disaabled ... how can i get windows snapping enabled without glx?
<TheMan1011> v
<bobweaver> leonard,  what version of Ubuntu ?
<leonard> 12.04
<bobweaver> use 2d \
<Pelo> afternoon folks,  I have my brother on the phone, He's having  trouble connecting his tablet to his new ubuntu comp 12.04,  does he need a library to do this ?
<leonard> i do i think
<leonard> but no snapping
<fzeete> how can I see what is actually going on with the ubuntu graphical installer? It is "stuck" at copying installation logs
<fungoat> Anybody else having trouble installing the ttf-mscorefonts package?
<llutz> Pelo: an android-4.x tablet? he might need mtp-support
<bobweaver> leonard,  open terminal and type in    unity-2d-shell    if it is running it will not run (can not have 2 running at once) if it launchs then you acn kill it at terminal with ctrl+shift+tab
<kshakir> kemal
<Pelo> llutz, yes,  aconia 100,  android 4 , is it just a package or more then one ?
<bobweaver> fungoat,  ubuntu-resricted-extra's is not installing ?
<Marduk||> grub doesnt seem to detect my Ubuntu 12.04.1 install after installing OpenELEC (boots directly into OE now)
<leonard> another instance already runnning
<leonard> bobweaver:
<bobweaver> leonard,  then it is running.  is unity-2d-spread running ?
<kshakir> hi englishman11
<llutz> Pelo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<kshakir> hi rage7
<kshakir> hi segv
<Pelo> thanks llutz
<bobweaver> you can chroot a droid and then VNC into it
<kshakir> hi tankdriver
<DJones> kshakir: Are you a bot? No need to say Hi to everybody that joins
<kshakir> NO I am not :D
<rage7> hello
<kshakir> hi rauhfasertapete
<bobweaver> aremel img are out there for chrooting then installing to that then vnc into phone
<bazhang> kshakir, stop that
<kshakir> hi BullDog
<leonard> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/efVMPHHq
<fzeete> no one knows where the ubuntu installer logs its progress?!
<bazhang> fzeete, ubiquity?
<bobweaver> leonard,  presss ctrl+super+up
<englishman11> I have a problem: I installed Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) from which I updated using the update-manager to 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal). Now I want to configure uswsusp to do s2ram for suspend and s2disk for hibernate if I close the lid of my MacBook Pro (7,1). Any help appreciated.
<OerHeks> fzeete, After installation, the log is copied to /var/log/installer/syslog
<bobweaver> leonard,  window max ?
<fzeete> bazhang: sorry, what, where? I just want to see if the installer is stuck or not, the progress bar is stuck on copying installation logs
<BullDog> i need to config my bind9...im under router and i have local ip adress...and router have dinamic ip
<BullDog> some help?
<fzeete> OerHeks: I need to tail the progress while it is installing
<BullDog> i config bind9 whit local ip or dynamic ip
<OerHeks> fzeete, during install, it would be /var/log/syslog
<leonard> bobweaver: Not maximazing but since i am remote i cannot tell if the windowsbutton gets forwarded or if the host catches it
<kshakir> hi tripleXXX
<kshakir> hi root__
<kshakir> hi mib_mib
<kshakir> sorry boys
<bobweaver> leonard,  of that is right. Have you tried to install dconf-tools and then look in there to change options ?
<FloodBot1> kshakir: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kshakir> I am trying to stop that
<fzeete> OerHeks: it says ubuntu-finish install even though the graphical installer is stil up and running, is it safe to assume that it has actually finished?
<bobweaver> s|of | oh
<kshakir> ok
<kshakir> hi talas
<mib_mib> guys, i'm specifying my public key to use when i ssh using the -i option, but when i ssh -v (verbose), it says its trying the wrong key - why is this?
<DJones> kshakir: Please turn the script off
<amarillo> any advice regarding my dual boot problem with UEFI bios?
<kshakir> I am trying
<kshakir> i am quit
<kshakir> by
<kshakir> hi m8
<kshakir> hi NiteRain
<FloodBot1> kshakir: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> fzeete, if there is no HDD led activity, and your numlock does not respond, then there might be a problem.
<OerHeks> wait a few minutes.
<fzeete> OerHeks: no, I'm writing on this machine aws
<englishman11> Bump.
<OerHeks> fzeete, no responce numlock ?
<leonard> bobweaver: installed dconf-tools ... but no such programm which one do i need to start dconf-editor?
<fzeete> OerHeks: I'm suspecting that it is still downloading packages, is there any way to confirm this?
<llutz> mib_mib: -i specifies the private-key, not the public
<fzeete> OerHeks: yes num lock is working
<bobweaver> leonard,  yeah
<bobweaver> leonard,  look around com.canonical.unity-2d
<OerHeks> fzeete, ah, ic, you are in live mode, and started the installer from there. did the last message say you can reboot?
<fzeete> OerHeks: the last message in syslog is 'ubuntu finish-install: Disabling CD in sources.list', the graphical installer is still at 'Copying installation logs' and it has been sitting there for about 30 minutes
<englishman11> I tried adding in a module file to /etc/pm/config.d as google told me, but no cigar.
<bobweaver> leonard,  isent that stupid that it is called dconf-tools to install but after install it is dconf-editior (I mean why no just call it one things one can not just install dconf-editor)
<mib_mib> llutz: i have my private key on my computer, and the public keys on the other machine right
<llutz> mib_mib: you should, yes
<leonard> bobweaver:  yes it is
<mib_mib> llutz: so why does it say offering public key: /home/me/.ssh/id_rsa
<leonard> bobweaver: I found it ... but guess what "sticky edges" True
<OerHeks> fzeete, it propebly hang then. you might want to take the risc and stop the installer, and see if it boots.
<bobweaver> leonard,  also you have installed guest additions ? also ccsm
<bobweaver> though unity2d uses v.little compiz as it sits on metacity
<fzeete> OerHeks: I will do that, if it fails I'll just omit the download packages while installing option. It seems like it might be the cause according to mr.google. Thanks :)
<bobweaver> but there is snapping edges clicked under ccsm leonard
<leonard> what is guest additions?
<bobweaver> leonard,  you have to click on machine-->install guest add.....
<bobweaver> on the vbox leonard  *
<leonard> not using vbox
<leonard> i use nx
<t432> how do i add user to group? sudo usermod -a -G tomcat7 username
<leonard> also known as no machine
<t432> above does not seem to work
<bobweaver> oh that is right check ccsm  leonard
<t432> command id, returns no "tomcat7"
<leonard> t432: addgroup user group
<t432> leonard: does it apply to existing group?
<t432> group already exists
<leonard> "man addgroup"
<srhb> Anyone got hints on notetaking on configuration? I always end up modifying a lot of global configuration, but noting it down is often sporadic at best. Is there a better way? Like, say, wrapping some diff tool around an editor, making sure that every change is logged?
<leonard> srhb: you might be able to use audit
<leonard> never used it but it basicly does what you want
<srhb> Oh. Google gives me auditd, is that it?
<leonard> i guess so
<srhb> Thanks, I'll have a look. :)
<bobweaver> how do I start weston ?  I tried  weston --height=1200 --width=1200    and I get error "weston: symbol lookup error: weston: undefined symbol: wl_input_device_interface
<bobweaver> "
<Xhp> em nm
<cnz> how can I jut upgrade my kernel in 12.04 from 3.2.* to 3.5.*
<MonkeyDust> cnz  guess you'll need a ppa for 12.04, but then it's no longer supported here and you're on your own if something goes wrong
<cnz> MonkeyDust, that's fine
<cnz> do you k now a ppa for a 3.5 kernel for 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> cnz  http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/07/install-linux-kernel-35-from-ppa-on.html
<cnz> MonkeyDust, thanks
<BullDog> I'm under a router...how i need to config my Bind server whit local ip or dynamic ip (router ip).
<pamm> ciao
<BullDog> I'm under a router...how i need to config my Bind server whit local ip or dynamic ip (router ip).
<scasino> scasino.com - additional 25 Euro Free on 50+ Euro first deposit
<scasino> BONUS code - bwinps4
<jrib> cnz: there are a couple of 3.5 versions in precise-updates
<linda> I need help with something. I have 12.04 installed on my system, and having a hard time getting Picasa to send out emails through
<linda> Thunderbird
<jrib> cnz: for example, you could install "linux-image-generic-lts-quantal"
<fungoat> bobweaver: The installer (ttf-mscorefonts-installer) appears to be part of the package, but not the fonts themselves. I installed the installer independently and with ubuntu-restricted-extras yet the fonts are nowhere to be found.
<cnz> jrib, what would your recommand on updating from 3.2 to 3.5
<linda> I tried the script from this page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mailing-photos-from-picasa-3-in-thunderbird-3.html but don't know if I'm putting it in the correct spot
<jrib> cnz: installing the "linux-image-generic-lts-quantal" package should pull in the 3.5 kernels
<bobweaver> fungoat,  you where asked well installing resricked extras about tff license ?
<cnz> jrib, thanks
<Ankit> anyone ? how do i install skype on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<jrib> !skype | Ankit
<ubottu> Ankit: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bobweaver> Ankit,  you have tried the software center ?
<ActionParsnip> Ankit: go to the skype website, grab the deb and install it
<ActionParsnip> Ankit: what is the output of:  uname -a
<Ankit> ActionParsnip: thats for 12.04 .. not for 12.10
<cnz> is it possible to image a linux install
<ActionParsnip> Ankit: its the same
<cnz> like you can with windows
<bobweaver> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer | fungoat,  you have this package installed ?
<ubottu> fungoat, you have this package installed ?: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 26 kB, installed size 130 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ankit: there is only ONE skype client, so the release is irrelevant
<samd> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<bobweaver> !googlevoice
<bobweaver> :)
<ActionParsnip> cnz: sure, you can boot to liveCD and use dd or even an app like clonezilla
<linda> ActionParsnip: have you seen the problem I posted? I know you helped me out a while back, and were very knowledgeable
<abyss4> How to see the r+w permissions of a user in linux
<cnz> clonezilla supports linux?
<abyss4> ?
<Ankit> ActionParsnip: lemme try from the skype website first
<softcoder> hi, using 12.10 64 bit and have a question
<jrib> !permissions | abyss4
<ubottu> abyss4: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bobweaver> abyss4,   ls -al
<Bandido> The monitor of my laptop keeps flikering after i suspended or dimmed, no matter how many Linux distributions I try. I have a Samsung R540 and grafic card is Mobility Radeon 5470 - 512Mb. Does anyone has the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> linda: I don't use either app, sorry
<fungoat> bobweaver: Yes. Is there a secondary step?
<linda> ActionParsnip: Ok, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Ankit: if you can give the output of the command I gave, I can give the full command you need..
<softcoder> i've got a KVM that uses numlock twice to swap between computers.. how can i tell ubuntu to pass those keys to the kvm as its noit working now in 12.10
<bobweaver> fungoat,  not that I know of. But when I installed play on linux ad it needed that it asked if I wanted to install the fonts. not sure what you are trying to do ?
<softcoder> its unity or X i think intercepting
<softcoder> alt-f1 console works with numokc + numlock
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: Linux Samragi 3.5.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 13 17:49:53 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Bandido> The monitor of my laptop keeps flikering after I suspended the computer or dimme the monitor, no matter how many Linux distributions I try. I have a Samsung R540 and grafic card is Mobility Radeon 5470 - 512Mb. Does anyone has the same problem?
<fungoat> bobweaver: Just trying to install the fonts, mostly for web work. They're still the cornerstone of web typography...
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: you there sir ?
<ActionParsnip> Ankit: wget -O ~/skype.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32; sudo dpkg -i ~/skype.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip:  lemme try this
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: I'm not that fast, patience
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: so i type this in full at the terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: copy it as one command to the terminal and it will install
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip:  installing now ... lets see
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: 32bit OS (which you have) makes this a lot less painful
<bobweaver> fungoat,  there is any-other fonts that you need besides TrueType ?  I dont know that much about fonts tbh
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: i could foresee that ... got this 32 deliberately
<fungoat> bobweaver:  Not at the moment. Why do you ask?
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: it does have advantages :)
<bobweaver> fungoat,  because that is the only truetype thingy that I can find in apt
<bobweaver> fungoat,  not sure how to test though , maybe you could share with me if you know ?
<wilfrid> I've got an okidata mb471 that Okidata told me would work fine in Linux.  Printing, yes.  Scanning, not so much.  Anyone gotten one of these to scan over a network?  Is it even their hardware, or someone else's with the Okidata name stamped on it?
<fungoat> bobweaver: Let me explore some options. If I find something I'll check back in here. Thanks for the assistance.
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: if you use 64bit, simply change the wget command, but the apt-get -f command will pull in a tonne of 32bit deps as the app is only 32bit, but the OS is multiarch so you will need ALL the 32bit packages to make it work
<bobweaver> fungoat,  maybe just open up libre office and see  if you can use fonts ?
<bobweaver> IDNK though
<fungoat> bobweaver: Tried that early on. No dice.
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: but installing stuff here is a little tough ... like i installed my internet dongle
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: its working but signal not showing in the status bar
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: done ... now how shd i run it
<Wiz_KeeD> where is the bot?
<Wiz_KeeD> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: you there ?
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: it will appear in dash and you can drag it to the Unity launcher if you want
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: how should i run it now ?
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: same as any other app you run.....
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: sorry ... im new to this
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: dash ?
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: press the Windows key, you will see the dash, you can use it to search for apps and run them
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip:  i searched for skype and it shows skype.deb
<softcoder> can anyone help me??
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: or try ALT+F2 and run it there
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: clicking that goes to the software center with the install button again
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: alt f2 ?  the same command you gave ?
<fungoat> bobweaver: Rebooted and, voila, they're installed. Go figure. Thanks again for your interest and assistance.
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: ALT+F2 and run:  skype
<leonard> bobweaver: I found something that seems to work
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: lemme try
<leonard> and its a really quick fix
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip:  says skype and 3levers
<bobweaver> fungoat good to hear
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: then run skype :)
<bobweaver> leonard,  what was that ?
<bobweaver> ccsm leonard  ?
<leonard> Since there seems to be no snaping for windows in 2d i use this script ... which i found http://pastebin.com/T6StxqQd
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: please bear with me ... i double clicked that icon but nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: it may be slow to initially start as its the first time
<bobweaver> leonard,  I would still file bug against Unity-2d but it might be thrown to the way side but you never know
<cnz> how do you fix grub when you get error no such device: <id> and then grub goes into grub rescque
<gaetano_> hello everyone! is there someone that can tell me why my internet connection got slow with ubuntu and when i use windows the connection is instead ok?
<bobweaver> leonard,  but that is cool right there I like the python script
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: nothing happening
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: eno action
<leonard> i found feature requests and bug reports ... there just seems to be no interesset ... in the days of powerful graphics 2d is not cool enough ... i guess ;)
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: no
<leonard> bobweaver: the idea comes from this fellow http://tinyurl.com/cljenfl
<gaetano_> hello everyone! is there someone that can tell me why my internet connection got slow with ubuntu and when i use windows the connection is instead ok?
<wilfrid> I've got an okidata mb471 that Okidata told me would work fine in Linux.  Printing, yes.  Scanning, not so much.  Anyone gotten one of these to scan over a network?  Is it even their hardware, or someone else's with the Okidata name stamped on it?
<leonard> well i am off now ... just wanted to post the answer so others might find it in a log
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: ok, run:   rm ~/skype.deb; clear; skype
<Ankit_> ActionParsnip: skype command not found
<ActionParsnip> Ankit_: did the skype deb install ok?
<Ankit_> i wrote in the command you gave
<Ankit_> that completed
<Ankit_> acidflash: i wrote in the command you gave and that completed
<acidflash> ???
<acidflash> I diddnt say anything
<bazhang> Ankit_, hes gone
<buddy> hey guys
<Ankit_> wrote in the command you gave and that completed
<Ankit_> bazhang: oops
<acidflash> I gave you a command?
<bazhang> acidflash, mis tabbed your nick
<softcoder> anyone here able to help me??
<acidflash> oh ok
<Ankit_> acidflash: nah ... my helper is gone sry
<buddy> i'm looking forward to puchase a new notebook and know a little helpless
<bazhang> softcoder, ask an actual question
<buddy> now*
<Ankit_> why is it so tough getting to run skype here ?
<softcoder> how do i allow numlock to work with my KVM
<softcoder> ubuntu is not passing it to the KVM
<softcoder> 12.10 64 bit
<softcoder> it used to in 12.04
<softcoder> please assist
<buddy> i'm about to use ubuntu 12.04 LTS or mint maya cinamon
<BluesKaj> Ankit_, try the linux static version of skype
<buddy> so which brand shoud i go with? i've already tried lenovo with amd and it totaly failed
<softcoder> can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> buddy: Ideally, buy a notebook with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<Jordan_U> !hardware | buddy
<ubottu> buddy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wilfrid> buddy, Dell is selling them again
<Maisondouf> who can say to me how to verify if a specific chip is known by ahci system in kernel 3.5 ?
<buddy> is there any decent difference in the hardware-support between ubuntu and meego?
<BluesKaj> Maisondouf,  what hardware are you researching ?
<Wiz_KeeD> is installing lamp with sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ supposed to take more than 20 minutes?
<sam__> hey I m faceing a problem in installation of dot net 2.0 on wine this is my error
<sam__> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/108724935/Screenshot%20from%202012-12-11%2002%3A37%3A08.png
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: probably not... what's it stuck on?
<Wiz_KeeD> it's not stuck, it's taking like forever
<Wiz_KeeD> i didn't remember it taking so long
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: did it start doing anything?
<Wiz_KeeD> is it bad by the way to install lamp like that jrib?
<Wiz_KeeD> sure it has passed mysql adn apache
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: nope, that's good
<sam__> anybody knows how i can install .net 2.0 without facing this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/108724935/Screenshot%20from%202012-12-11%2002%3A37%3A08.png
<Wiz_KeeD> actually it's in apache-utils now
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: maybe you have some other process hogging your resources?
<Wiz_KeeD> what's the difference between installing like that jrib and installing taskel and then with thaskel installing lamp
<Wiz_KeeD> not really it's a fresh new virtual image
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: should be the same as far as I know
<Wiz_KeeD> selecting and unpacking takes 1-2 minute each
<Wiz_KeeD> i remember it scrolling down those lines like a machine gun...
<Wiz_KeeD> Selecting previously unselected package apache2-utils.  /  Unpacking apache2-utils (from .../apache2-utils_2.2.22-1ubuntu1.2_i386.deb) ...  /  Selecting previously unselected package apache2.2-common.  / Unpacking apache2.2-common (from .../apache2.2-common_2.2.22-1ubuntu1.2_i386.deb) ...
<sam__> I already installed Dll fixer it didn't work and i also downloaded the dll file from internet but the directory for .net 2 doesn't exist there is no file for it so i cannot paste it anywhere
<Wiz_KeeD> takes like 2-3 minutes each, is that normal jrib ?
<lini> hello , i got a problem with a game who is running on a seperate xserver ! becouse i got no sound ! i read on ubuntu wiki pls add youre user to audio group ! but they doesnt exist anymore !?
<sam__> in other word its not just begining the installation its not just the dll file
<sam__> anybody?
<ikonia> lini: 1.) why are you running it on a seperate xserver 2.) check the audio group
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: could be that the cpu is being used by another process or another process is writing to disk a lot?
<lini> there is no group audio ?
<lini> ikonia, there is pulse group!
<demonperfection> I have a GRUB / Ubuntu issue if anyone can help.
<Wiz_KeeD> it's on a fresh virtual machine jrib idk what to say...
<Wiz_KeeD> how can i check
<ikonia> lini is that the group it's expecting /
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> i login with another ssh instance and check
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: sure
<Wiz_KeeD> or place that to the background with ctrl+z idk
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<FloodBot1> Wiz_KeeD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lini> ikonia, i did it bevor i added me to that group but with the same result ....no audio!?
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i do that jrib ?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: you can login again with ssh
<demonperfection> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10, using a laptop with nVidia graphics. I installed the experimental 310R drivers, which had bad results, so I removed those drivers. Now, when I boot up, GRUB has this weird high gamma / brightness thing going on. (photo) http://i.imgur.com/uNrve.jpg?1
<Wiz_KeeD> i did that jrib
<Wiz_KeeD> now what?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: run "top"
<sam__> when i try to install dot net using the file downloaded from microsoft website it says its installed but .net 2 is not in program file or in windows folder/framwork
<lini> ok thanks i try that audio group thing :;)
<sam__> I really need to install .net2 please someone guide me its giving error with no reason
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, http://pastie.org/5512264
<demonperfection> .NET2 is for Windows, not Linux. Not to mention, dot NET 2 is ancient.
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: seems ok but I don't even see dpkg in there
<Wiz_KeeD> what is that?
<Wiz_KeeD> still...why does it run like crap
<Wiz_KeeD> it's been 30 minutes
<Wiz_KeeD> now
<Ashleyludlow> So does anyone have issues with the gui interface on tpb ( think pad buttons)
<FloodBot1> Wiz_KeeD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: dpkg is what apt actually calls to install a package
<sam__> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/108724935/Screenshot%20from%202012-12-11%2002%3A37%3A08.png   help me install .net2
<MonkeyDust> sam__  have you asked in #winehq ?
<KI4RO> trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10.  Update Manager recommends not to so because of an issue with the graphics card which is Nvidia Corp C51 (geforce 6150 le) (rev a2) cprog-if 00[vga controller])
<sam__> nope i didn't know such a thing exists
<sam__> thanks :)
<KI4RO> *not to do so
<KI4RO> Any ideas?
<juniour> KI4RO backup and fresh install 12.10
<Ashleyludlow> Ki4ro- r u currently useing mesa?
<KI4RO> juniour I will think about that idea
<KI4RO> Ashleyludlow, What's mesa?
<IdleOne> 12.10 doesn't offer any great value that makes it worth upgrading to. If the update manager is suggesting not to upgrade, don't.
<KI4RO> IdleOne, Thanks
<Ashleyludlow> Vga controler, sometines works with restricted
<juniour> KI4RO upgrading cause problem sometime
<KI4RO> juniour, I C
<Ashleyludlow> Plus im not sure I even want to upgrade to 12.10 yet
<juniour> KI4RO backup and fresh installation is the best option i think
<KI4RO> Ashleyludlow, Don't know what you mean
<KI4RO> juniour, Understood
<IdleOne> You're glossing over the main part of his question. The upgrade manager is suggesting not to because of unsupported hardware.
<hsplash> How do I force dsettings to apply live (without having to restart the GUI), just like gconftool does?
<KI4RO> IdleOne, I don't believe the system is that old...got it from a friend...its AMD 64 I believe
<KI4RO> IdleOne, Is that an old vga controller?
<alexastely> hello!
<alexastely> I have a question!
<ActionParsnip> alexastely: askaway
<ActionParsnip> hsplash: which settings do you mean?
<alexastely> No help needed anymore
<alexastely> :D
<alexastely> I couldn't change my password before
<IdleOne> KI4RO: I have a 6150SE and I am runing 12.10 Kubuntu, runs fine (for me) But if the upgrade manager is saying that there is an issue with the 6150LE and telling you that an upgrade is not recommended. You should listen to it.
<alexastely> But now I've made it
<alexastely> :D
<KI4RO> IdleOne, Understood....will it be supported in the future you think?
<MonkeyDust> KI4RO  in other words: keep 12.04
<ActionParsnip> alexastely: sweet
<IdleOne> KI4RO: Do you have any problems with 12.04 at the moment?
<KI4RO> MonkeyDust, Thanks
<KI4RO> IdleOne, No
<ActionParsnip> KI4RO: precise is LTS so will be supported even after Raring is EOL :)
<IdleOne> KI4RO: Then don't go looking for any :)
<KI4RO> IdleOne, Makes sense to me LOL
<invisib1> How do I go fullscreen on a 1080 monitor with Virtualbox?
<juniour> KI4RO 12.04 LTS 5 years upport
<invisib1> I seem to remember it was guess additions or something
<MonkeyDust> invisib1  right ctrl + F
<invisib1> But after I install those, how to fullscreen?
<KI4RO> juniour, Understood...just don't want the system to fall behind because of this issue
<ActionParsnip> invisib1: CTRL+F
<hsplash> ActionParsnip: For example, "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher hide-mode 1" works if done via GUI, but it doesn't if I just run the command, although the effect to the dsettings database is the same. This discrimination doesn't exist in Gnome.
<juniour> invisib1 install virtualbox guest addation
<invisib1> Doesn't make entire window fullscreen
<invisib1> Well, makes window fullscreen, but not the ubutnu desktop
<ActionParsnip> hsplash: not sure, are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> invisib1: you'll need a similar res in the virtual OS
<invisib1> How do I save the state of the virtualbox so I dont have to install ubuntu over and over/
<invisib1> Snapshot or screenshot?
<invisib1> ActionParsnip: O yah thnx
<MonkeyDust> invisib1  close the vbox window and save the current state
<jrib> hsplash: what does "just run the command" mean?
<juniour> invisib save the machine state
<juniour> invisib1 save the machine state
<juniour> invisib1 or install the ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> invisib1  i guess you're doing something wrong, if you have to install over and over again
<hsplash> jrib: Just as I said. Run the command. In a terminal. As a command. As quoted. Literally. I don't know how to explain, but I'm sure you get it without my explanations.
<xpistos> Hello all. Is there a way to record google mail calls from my ubuntu laptop? It doesn't have to be great, just audible.
<mako_reactor> install gentoo
<Guest3278> hello
<juniour> invisib1 when you open ubuntu it will ask you for try ubuntu or intall in the hard disk, so click on install on the hard disk
<jrib> hsplash: I read your statement as "why does doing X work but doing X not work?" (X are the same)
<invisib1> save state worked perfect
<juniour> invisib1 for full screen click on Device->additional drivers
<bazhang> !behelpful | mako_reactor
<ubottu> mako_reactor: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<userZ> once I download a color theme in ubuntu, how do I  install it?
<invisib1> juniour: Thanks
<userZ> in xchat
<juniour> invisib1 it will install addtional feature of virtual guest and it will enable the full svreen
<jrib> hsplash: maybe you can explain how ""gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher hide-mode 1" works if done via GUI" means to me. How is that different than "just run the command"?
<invisib1> I've installed guest additions, but it's only giving me 800x600 and 640x480 resolutions
<hsplash> jrib: Not identical. O(nly! o)ne of the terms of my comparison had a modifier ("via GUI").
<invisib1> Do I need to install more resolutions??
<juniour> invisib1 just reboot
<jrib> hsplash: what does "via GUI" mean?  You mean you don't actually input the command but toggle something on a graphical interface instead?
<invisib1> Btw, using Lucid
<invisib1> Does "reset" just like "Restart" in Win?
<hsplash> jrib: Yes. It seems the GUI can do more than the command line can do, unlike what gconftool can do in Gnome.
<invisib1> Or more like a Nintendo button?
<juniour> invisib1 reebot ubuntu on host os
<juniour> invisib1 sorry reboot ubuntu not host os
<hsplash> jrib: Although, according to "gsettings list-recursively", they both have the same effect.
<ActionParsnip> mako_reactor: why use a distro, why not use pure source, emerge is for girls
<jrib> hsplash: have you seen the behavior with any other settings?  With any other non-unity and non-compiz settings?
<invisib1> Awesome
<invisib1> Works a charm, Thanks guys
<juniour> invisib1 welcome :)
<KI4RO> BTW Many thanks for all the feedback on my question; think I'm just going to wait until the update manager says it is okay to proceed
<juniour>  KI4RO lol :)
<jrib> hsplash: also, if you use gsettings only to change the setting, then log out and log back in, does the panel then hide?
<christian^> I have a question regarding dnsmasq/NetworkManager on Ubuntu 12.10, I want to do some development for a mail server and for testing purposes I want to install a local mailserver, but thunderbird needs an MX record for mail delivery, I read that dnsmasq is capable of delivering MX records, yet I can't find any /etc/dnsmasq.conf nor did I find any other information how to do this, do I need to install some dnsmasq package via a
<christian^> pt?
<hsplash> jrib: I'm almost sure it does; I unfortunately can't test that at the moment for a confirmation.
<hsplash> jrib: I tested the other thing you suggested; "gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist" doesn't get reset.
<jrib> hsplash: I have not used compiz (nor unity) in quite sometime but in the past there were several backends for settings.  What may be happening is that unity is actually using something other than gsettings for that setting.  Doing the log out and log in dance would rule this out
<hsplash> jrib: What else could it be? I can give *that* a try.
<MonkeyDust> !pt | christian^
<ubottu> christian^: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hsplash> jrib: (what other backends, that is)
<jrib> hsplash: this was many years ago, I'm just throwing a data point out there. I think you could use flat files and gconf among others I forget
<christian^> MonkeyDust: what? I'm not from brazil, nor do I speak portuguese.
<jrib> hsplash: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/231/builds/21598/testcases/1412/results seems like this gsettings migration happened over the summer
<mumbles4362> hello
<MonkeyDust> christian^  you said 'pt?' - is must have misunderstood
<Pe1o> good afternoon folks, I have an SDHC card question,   8 gig card, system monitor and nautilus tell me I have about 7 gig of content on it , but when I count I get only 4.5 gig and the disc space analyser tells me about the same ,  trashcan is empty,  can someone one tell me how to recover the extra space ?
<hsplash> jrib: The most probable alternative should be gconf.
<steven> samba 4 is released
<steven> https://www.samba.org/samba/news/releases/4.0.0.html
<steven> i still think its a fake news, but it looks so real
<hsplash> jrib: I can't find any occurrence of "hide" in `gconftool -R /`
<hsplash> jrib: I can't find any occurrence of "hide" in `gconftool -R /`.
<CypSteel> Trying to install percona 5.5 on a clean version of ubuntu 12.10.   percona-server-common-5.5 seems to uninstall libmysqlclient-dev which is needed for percona-server-client-5.5.  Any advice?
<christian^> MonkeyDust: oh sorry, the message became too long, it was still part of the word "apt" lol
<jrib> hsplash: wait, you're on 12.04?
<OerHeks> steven it is not > http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=samba4
<OerHeks> *not fake news
<lucido> whats a good scan and ocr app?
<hsplash> jrib: Oh. Damn it. Yes. Forgot to mention. How did you guess? :)
<jrib> hsplash: unity2d is dead in 12.10 :)
<jk_> OerHeks, Could well be released by samba.org but not yet incorporated in *buntu packages.
<steven> OerHeks, so there is no ubuntu package (it was released 30 minutes ago^^) but it is real? i mean they announce the release since around 2 years now xD
<tybos> hi all, would like to know where people discussing about hardware specifics support chat ...
<jrib> hsplash: did you try using dconf-editor and seeing if the behavior is the same?  I don't see why it wouldn't be but I have no other suggestions right now
<bazhang> tybos, ##hardware
<tybos> thanks bazhang
<CypSteel> Trying to install percona 5.5 on a clean version of ubuntu 12.10.   percona-server-common-5.5 seems to uninstall libmysqlclient-dev which is needed for percona-server-client-5.5.  Any advice?
<hsplash> jrib: Same...
<OerHeks> steven, 30 minutes ago .. and you expect samba 4 to be in ubuntu this minute ?
<fast> I am considering using a projector as my primary computer monitor and wonder if anybody can offer any feedback on this idea.
<MonkeyDust> steven  the repos don't always contain the latest version of programs
<steven> i know that : )
<hsplash> jrib: Thank you (insight and patience). :)
<steven> ubuntu really needs something like a rolling release repo
<OerHeks> steven maybe raring 13.04 will provide samba4, check #ubuntu+1 for that
<MonkeyDust> steven  you could submit the idea in !brainstorm
<steven> i was actually planning on submitting the idea!
<hsplash> steven: Hasn't it been submitted already?
<steven> but second thought was more like ubuntu isn't designed for that
<jrib> hsplash: for what it's worth, I toggled /org/gnome/nautilus/desktop/home-icon-visible in dconf-editor and it shows up right away on my desktop (after I turn it off and on)
<steven> hsplash, i didn't see a submit like that, which one are you talking about=
<cinka_> hey
<hsplash> steven: I wasn't assuming, but just wondering.
<scarrs> hello, I don't suppose anybody has figured out how to prevent banshee from crashing...
<bolizo> dont use banshee, its this mono creps..
<bolizo> there's plenty alternative (rhythmbox, etc)
<Guest66358> I am considering using a projector as my primary computer monitor and wonder if anybody can offer any feedback on this idea.
<steven> oh i see : )
<bolizo> projector have limited lifetime, so i think its bad
<bolizo> very limisted
<OerHeks> projector + sunshine is bad
<hsplash> jrib: After you turn what off and on? The whole GUI?
<bolizo> that too
<steven> well maybe i'll submit it one of these days, i just highly doubt that a rr repo will land in ubuntu :)
<bolizo> my 11.04 version doesnt receive update and how i fix this?
<Guest66358> reason being I'm primarly using it for XBMC to watch movies, I'm prepared to buy bulbs every so often
<OerHeks> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<OerHeks> upgrade then
<Guest66358> is it still bad?
<bolizo> i dont want to update.. i did it once and my entire PC broke
<bolizo> naw for xbmc its quite good
<bolizo> but for main desktop, i use my desktop 8 hours a day to 12
<bolizo> its a waste :p
<bolizo> perhaps i downgrade to 10.04? this oddly has longer support
<Guest66358> for desktop use I'd use a different machine with lcd
<steven> you are the first person ever!!! who wants to downgrade an OS
<softcoder> simple question for 12.10, how can i add a shotcut to a sh file on the unity toolbar?
<Guest66358> no I downgraded
<steven> just dist-upgrade it to ubuntu 12.04 which is also LTE, i have never encountered any problems
<Guest66358> didn't like 12.10 for my *buntu
<bolizo> I had 12.04 and first of all, glibc is different. secodnly, rms says newest versions are crap
<steven> so what??
<ejv> "oddly"? 10.04 is a LTS (Long Term Support) release. There's nothing odd about it.
<steven> who cares what rms says..
<Catbuntu> Hi
<bolizo> there needs to be uniformity. my server is 10.04. different glibc from 12.04
<OerHeks> bolizo, so you don't want an answer, you made up your mind already.
<steven> just one man with one opinion.
<steven> yes, well i just think its odd, i never said don't do it : )
<bolizo> Oerheks: well, is there a way to get 12.04 without the new glibc?
<steven> your machines, your systems
<steven> but if you go after rms, you shouldn't use ubuntu at all
<kostkon> bolizo, no
<bolizo> then there won't be any problem :o
<softcoder> politics aside can anyone help me?
<softcoder> question is above ^^
<bolizo> ok then, 10.04 seems tempting. However desktop support is ending quite soon. If i get 10.04 LTS server, can i still use it as desktop?
<kostkon> softcoder, use this for example, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/create-launcher/
<MonkeyDust> bolizo  technically yes, but you'd have to install a DE
<kostkon> softcoder, or any other similar software that you might find on the usc. Just do a search.
<OerHeks> softcoder, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<bolizo> so whats the difference between server with Gnome/kde/lxde/xfce and desktop?
<faschero> hi
<OerHeks> bolizo, you get support like updates, maybe not for your desktop on the server.
<GuySoft> hey all, i am trying to install ubuntu on a brand new laptop alongside windows 8 that uses uefi. (I have formated sda7 for root, and sda8 for efi boot partition and sda9 for swap). However when i give those partitions in the manual install the installation fails when the installer tries to mount sda1 which is a vfat system, saying it can't find there boot/efi
<GuySoft> what should I do?
<kostkon> bolizo, if you use 10.04 server as a desktop you will not receive security updates for the desktop software, e.g. updates for firefox, etc.
<bolizo> ahh :D no updates for firefox, nice!
<kostkon> bolizo, not nice at all, but dangerous
<bolizo> every update botches up all my plugins
<softcoder> create launcher has a buy button
<softcoder> thats garbage
<Guest3278> anyone know a good irc client for windows?
<bolizo> xchat
<bolizo> mirc
<wakkaa> having problems viewing mounted partition, any trick to this?  basically I have two partitions, one is ubuntu 9.04 and the other is 12.0 version and all my data is on 9.0, any way to merge the data and delete the old partition?
<Pici> Guest3278: Ask in ##windows please, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Guest3278> xchat cost right?
<bolizo> for windows yes
<Pici> no
<Guest3278> what about hexchat?
<Guest3278> looks the same
<Pici> Guest3278: Please stop
<hp> Lubuntu or ubuntu ??
<bolizo> :D your choice
<kostkon> softcoder, it's free......
<bolizo> get ubuntu and install lxde?
<bolizo> then you have both
<softcoder> then why does it say buy
<Guest80407> yep my choice
<faschero> hi all! i've installed ubuntu studio 12.10 on my brand new notebook samsung...mozilla block every 4 seconds....and the OS didn't play any sound...any solution?
<bolizo> block every 4 seconds?
<Guest3278> i know nothing about ubuntu
<Guest80407> but ubuntu +lxde = light
<bolizo> i would say LXDE is closest to windows xp/7, so if you come from there it needs no big familiarizations
<bolizo> so get lubuntu that case
<OerHeks> softcoder, it does not say buy.
<softcoder> it doies for me in software center
<kostkon> softcoder, because its developer used the publish service for the usc and has set the price to 0.0 http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<softcoder> and requires me to 'accept a license'
<faschero> yes 4 example  youtube videos stop every 4 seconds and no sound are play
<GuySoft> does anyone here know how to install ubuntu under uefi
<GuySoft> ?
<kostkon> softcoder, trust me, it is free
<Guest80407> i already installed lubuntu this os is fast whaou
<bolizo> oo yes flash plugin is very annoying in linux :/ can you try html5?
<dr_willis> softcoder:  some apps may require you to accept  a EULA.
<bolizo> yes it is :D lubuntu is too speed
<dr_willis> softcoder:  and there are some comercial APPS in the software center.
<yuntsewu> are you using a proprietary  flash player?
<bruim> someone use smartcard+ubuntu?
<softcoder> i know that I'm an open source dev
<yuntsewu> that may be it
<Guest80407>  i have  a dell optiplex 740  with nvidia 6150LE and 4gig of ram
<softcoder> i find it weird that a free app would say buy and require me to accept some kind of EULA, when virtuall 99% of open souyrce apps do not require this
<Guest80407> lubuntu i'm in love
<bolizo> hmm theres new kernmel 3.7, will i be able to get it soon with updates? from12.10?
<bolizo> or will 10.04 receive exactly the same :D?
<dr_willis> softcoder:  what app exactly?
<faschero> also facebook or other pages sometimes block...flash player is correctly installed!
<softcoder> create launcher
<OerHeks> softcoder, then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<softcoder> mlux.at
<softcoder> makes me think it may be sopyware
<Guest80407> you need to install flash  go to ubuntu softawre center and check
<dr_willis> softcoder:  whats the exact name of the package you intalled.
<softcoder> i did not install it
<dr_willis> Then where did it come from?
<kostkon> dr_willis, just this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/create-launcher/
<bolizo> but its sad from new version :( ram usage of 12.10 is much higher than 8.04 i had ;s
<softcoder> in software center it shows as:
<softcoder> create-launcher 1.0
<OerHeks> dr_willis, he wants to run his own script, tru a launcher
<softcoder> license proprietary
<dr_willis> License:Proprietary    yep.. they can charge..
<jrib> bolizo: unused ram is wasted ram :)  Do you ever end up with your ram full?
<softcoder> i cannot beleive i can't jsut drag a link to the launcher
<kostkon> dr_willis, an app uploaded directly to usc but with zero price, i mean this http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<bolizo> yes i have only 512MB
<faschero> i've re-install  plugin adobe flash! i
<jrib> bolizo: ah, then I'd strongly recommend you install and try lubuntu-desktop
<bolizo> especially if i play flash things, or large word files
<dr_willis> Theres other tools out there to make launchers. i saw some the other day. Or just copy/paste and edit your own .desktop file
<bolizo> i have already :P
<Guest80407> 512MB don't use ubuntu go for lubuntu
<bolizo> i have ubuntu with lxde
<bolizo> using lightdm
<softcoder> ok i will make a desktop file but thats not user freindly
<jrib> bolizo: what's using all your ram?
<bolizo> hmm lets see htop
<softcoder> how am i suppsoed to evangelize my friends to use ubuntu with that?
<kostkon> softcoder, ...
<OerHeks> softcoder, the docu i gave you is user friendly :-)
<OerHeks> stop the ranting please
<softcoder> not for a dumb windows user
<softcoder> ok
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<bruim> smartcard+ubuntu?
<bolizo> firefox : 150mb  , X: 20mb. but yeah firefox keeps coming
<softcoder> thanks dr_willis and others
<bobweaver> softcoder,  there are many ways to "skin a cat"
<bolizo> perhaps i could get somewhere DDR1 512MB sticks, or even 1024M
<MonkeyDust> softcoder  lxde is leightwaight and has the menu down left
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<softcoder> i like unity
 * OerHeks remembers alacarte
<bolizo> theres also EDE, very muhc like it :D
<softcoder> yes i actually like it
<locojay> any idea why i see somes strange question mark symbols in gnome terminal under zsh, vim and not uder terminator?
<jrib> bolizo: chromium might be a little lighter, you can try that
<bolizo> you also know XFCE with "REDMOND" style ;) ? almost like XP
<dr_willis> the whole idea of having launcher icons on the desktop is sort of.. well.. getting  phased out. ;)
<kostkon> softcoder, I have already recommended you an app. there are others that are similar in the usc. The usc contains tons of apps. Just search
<Guest80407> ubuntu +wine = better than windows
<Guest80407> sorry lubuntu
<dr_willis> hopefully the ubuntu software center wont get clutterred with the 'free but not open sourced' apps in the future
<yuntsewu> I use 12.04 ubuntu with mate lol
<bolizo> how?
<bobweaver> I hope that it does dr_willis
<Guest80407> youpi
<faschero> hi!
<bolizo> :D ffrom hi
<bolizo> theres kurnel 3.7. how i install this?
<faschero> i've  problem with my brand new installed ubuntu studio 12.10
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  options for dev , all opensource has a 3 month wait to even be reviewed. proparitary stuff that is free as in beer gets in right away
<kostkon> dr_willis, it will do, most of it will be software and game coming from android. but what im saying, it's already happening
<bruim> someone install intel hd3000 on ubuntu 12.10
<bruim> w
<lilly> film
<bolizo> hm:o is there way to put inside 3.7 kunrel ? ubunu?
<dr_willis> kostkon:  yep. and the android marketplace is getting tobe a bit of a disaster when trying to find stuff.. amazons marketplace is even worse for apps.
<faschero> my ubuntu didin't play any sound from audacity or audacious!
<OerHeks> bolizo, installing your own kernel is not supported here. you will break some depencies.
<bolizo> ok :s sad but fair answer. thanks
<dr_willis> bolizo:  why do you need 3.7?
<MonkeyDust> faschero  open a terminal and type alsamixer - anything wrong there?
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  if you are a developer and you have a cool app it is not easy to use opensource model to get it into software center as  fast as it is to close up code. Now I think that it is because of the wait time something needs to be addressed to that
<bolizo> its new :P also, i have 2.6 now? i think? and its draining battery very fast.. well known problem i think
<kostkon> dr_willis, quantity it's good :P, at least for now
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  i thought that was what ppa's were for. :) for the most part.
<bolizo> i am too gow, bei
<dr_willis> I honestly rarely if ever even run the software center.
<faschero> monkeydust...all level are "100"
<GuySoft> dammit! installation is stuck again!
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  sure and that works. but not for people that want to get it into main or partner. and then after that most the time it is like "oh this is cool you should get into debian" then you go to debian and they are like "Kid what are you doing this is not how we do things here you must now do XYZ Z" package
<gansbrest> hello. I'm having problems setting my keyboard shortucts for switching workspaces on 12.10. I'm loosing my settings every time I reboot the machine.. I tried to set shortcuts in Compiz and Unity Keyboard tool.. same resulsts
<GuySoft> doesn't anyone here know why install would fail to mount the uefi partition?
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  after xyz is done file a itp bug then hope that you can pick up a sponsor. then again now you are waiting 6 months just to get revied by ubuntu packagers to get to main or partner
<bobweaver> it is the wait time something needs to done about that . that is all I am saying. sorry IDK how I ended up doing this rant off-topic sorry
<jrib> bobweaver: it makes more sense to just put the package in debian usually
<bobweaver> jrib,  but then you are dealing with deban mentors and that is well "a whole new ball game "
<bobweaver> jrib,  maybe a pm ? dont want to flood channel with non support stuff ?
<max999> hi evyone, how can i check what the reason is, that my ubuntu (fork) based netbook seems to randomly power off? (could be a hardware issue of course..)
<mysteriousdaren> max999: is it getting noticable warm?
<dr_willis> max999:  try with differnt disrto/releases and see if it keeps doing it. if so it very well may be a hw issue. Most netbooks ive had work well with ubuntu
<dr_willis> there is some bugs where the os thinks the battery is at zero and shuts down also.
<max999> mysteriousdaren: i didnt figure a sheme out yet, it sometimes runs for hours without problems, some other time it powers off after a few minutes. i never do much on it, just using a mobile internet stick and a rdp-session.
<dr_willis> check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact make/model netbook also - there may be some known issues
<max999> dr_willis: found one thread asking if there are known problems with my acer aspire one 756 with one reply saying no.
<stevekane> hrm
<max999> i tried to find some kernel errors or something in the logfiles but there are none (as far i can see) .. makes sense too, its not rebooting or showing a kernel message, plain power off.
<dr_willis> I got an AAO last year. with no issues. ;) but i dont know its exct model
<dr_willis> the netbook craze is sort of fadeing away.
<dr_willis> Now its all about tablets.
<max999> dr_willis: i like to have a real keyboard :-D
<dr_willis> my tablet does have a real keyboard. ;)
<max999> one of the convertables?
<dr_willis> Gotta love full sized usb ports on a tablet. I can plug in any keyboard/mouse/external hds
<meneIpod> I couldn't connect to 5 ghz networks so I dled the drivers from  my manufacturer's website (ralink for linksys wmp600n) and ran make and make install, now I don't see any network icon and lshw -C network returns that wlan0 is disabled, I am willing to just rollback to old drivers.
<max999> and carry around a bunch of devices / extras.. sure :D
<max999> well i will get a cpu temp tool for my netbook first i guess
<max999> could check my ram next :l
<dr_willis> got a mini bluetooth keyboard if i need to go mobile.. but then again.. you aing going to be doing much typeing on the bus.
<lilly> come posso scaricare il film di avatar
<max999> dr_willis: on the train, you can do a lot of typing ;)
<dr_willis> max999:  train? :) never been on one.. ;P   we all know its about watching netflix on your commute.
<meneIpod> One other thing is that my boot times are suddenly horrendous.
<dr_willis> all i do on mine is hang out on irc all day long.
<max999> dr_willis: i use it for rdp sessions to remote computers =)
<dr_willis> max999:  that sounds too much like real work.. theres the problem! ;P
<max999> dr_willis: thats why i want a real keyboard :D
<max999> dr_willis: i will go download lm-sensors now and put my netbook on a stresstest .. ;-)
<meneIpod> I think I'm running xubuntu updated to 12.10 x64
<max999> bb ty
<dr_willis> wanting a real keyboard.. and using a netbook. ;) well.. i guess thats close. if you got tiny hands.
<dr_willis> meneIpod:  done any hw tests lately? memtest, and perhaps tried some live cd/disrtos to see if the devices work in them?
<lilly_> #53
<lucido> how can I add the outside temperature applet to the status bar?
<saburo> hi
<dr_willis> lucido:  theres a weather 'indicator applet' in the repos i belive. theres also dozens of addational inticator applets in the repos and many many more  available by differnt PPAs.  askubuntu.com had a big list of them at one tme.
<saburo> i do not understand why 11.10 do not ask me to upgrade to 12.04. someone could give me a reason?
<dr_willis> my-weather-indicator - An indicator for weather
<dr_willis> !info my-weather-indicator
<ubottu> Package my-weather-indicator does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> must be from a ppa i have installed.
<Treadstone__71> Hello
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/weather-indicator    has a nice little weather indicator applet.
<juan1> hla
<juan1> nesesito ayuda
<juan1> tecnica
<b14d3> !sp | juan1
<b14d3> Hrm, that wasn't it.
<dr_willis> !es | juan1
<ubottu> juan1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<b14d3> That.. makes m ore sense. Thanks dr_willis
<lucido> dr_willis, indicator-weather doesnt work
<juan1> #UBUNTU
<saburo> ok, i have made a question too simple or too difficult :-(
<dr_willis> saburo:  you can force a upgrade with the do-release-upgrade command i belive
<dr_willis> upgrade
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr_willis> I rarely upgrade.
<xpistos> Hello all. Is there a way to record google mail calls from my ubuntu laptop? It doesn't have to be great, just audible.
<dr_willis> xpistos:  theres some guide for recording skype calls.. it may work the same.
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<stiv222222> how to find polish chat??
<dr_willis> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xpistos> dr_willis: I do have skype call recorder, I just didn't want to pay to record it. It is a 401k meeting for work and I wanted to record it for my wife
<dr_willis> xpistos:  i dont really use either one. so no idea other then what that skype guide may say.
<stiv222222> ok dzięki
<dr_willis> I use google voice.. but thats on my phone. not the pc.
<saburo> the program tell me that not new release are available....
<xpistos> I am trying to get my podcast partners to use ekiga but it is a slow process since they are mac and windows users
<saburo> but my actual release is 11.10
<xpistos> how about what is a good screen capture tool for morons?
<dr_willis>  "do-release-upgrade -d"  may do it saburo  or that may try to go to 13.04 ;)
<xpistos> or desktop recording ...
<dr_willis> xpistos:  theres that gtk-recordmydesktop
<dr_willis> but i always have issues withit recording sound
<sebastian_> Apropos, what will 13.04s codename be?
<dr_willis> just 'do-release-upgrade' may upgrade you to  the next release
<dr_willis> Roaring Somthingsilly
<dr_willis> these cutsy animal names are getting silly
<salamare> hello
<xpistos> hmmm
<juan1> hello
<dr_willis> and just cause confusion to beginners.
<xpistos> installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 17: missing package name Error in function:
<sebastian_> "Raring Ringtail"? o.O Well, that's still saner than Quantal Quetzl or what that was...
<saburo> 'do-release-upgrade -d'
<saburo> sorry
<dr_willis> be carefull with do-repease-ugrade -d'  it might NOT do what you want. try it without the d first
<saburo> the command tell me the same answer
<dr_willis> im out of ideas then.
<dr_willis> I rarely upgrade
<xpistos> let me upgrade first
<dr_willis> Clean instlls are much faster
<xpistos> less room for error too
<saburo> ok, thank you however
<dr_willis> everytime i seesomeone in here want to upgrade from like 8.04 to 12.04  i cringe..
<salamare> hello guys
<salamare> hello !
<salamare> 1234
<EntropyWorks> so anyone have ufw preseeding firewall rules during an install?
<salamare> budy no sorry
<Sysaxed> Which torrent client could download pieces in sequential order? Yes, I why it's bad.
<Sysaxed> I know*
<xpistos> Well when I try to update my system I get an error (installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 17:)
<xpistos> can I just rm that file and then try again
<xpistos> well i sure can't open it
<Cottus> maybe perhaps move it
<b14d3> xpistos: It's sound like your best option would be a clean install, like dr_willis suggested.
<b14d3> It sounds* don't know what happened to my grammar there.
<xpistos> b14d3: I think this is something do to with the gtk-recordmydesktop
<xpistos> cause this just started when I tried to install it
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<lucido> how can I install this ppa with apt? https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/indicators
<xpistos> I can apt-get update
<xpistos> but not apt-get upgrade -y
<horseatingweeds> I'm using KDE partition manager, but all the options are greyed out. Why is that?
<hauck> Hi there, I am trying to mount an HFS/NTFS partition and the mount command returns the error "must specify the file system type", does anyone know what I need to specify?
<Cottus> hauck: can you paste the command you used
<lucido> HFS? lol that still exsists?
<xangua> horseatingweeds: are you on a live cs/usb ¿
<hauck> lucido: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/harddrive
<mouthwash>     /set gui_hide_menu off
<xangua> lucido: you have the instructions to add that repository right there "How to Add a PPA to my System"
<Cottus> i think the filesystem in sda1 has a problem
<lucido> my-weather-indicator  no quantal version :(
<Robbilie> where to find jono bacon? :D
<xpistos> so I renamed the file to available.bak
<xpistos> and created a new one using sudo sh -c 'for i in /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Packages; do dpkg --merge-avail "$i"; done'
<xpistos> and it looks like that did the trick
<xangua> lucido: if you have an issue with the repository contact the maintainer(s), i just use indicator-weather and it's already on the repository
<xangua> !info indicator-weather | lucido
<ubottu> lucido: indicator-weather (source: indicator-weather): indicator that displays weather information. In component universe, is extra. Version 12.07.30-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 121 kB, installed size 861 kB
<mouthwash> can anybody help me get quake to work pls?
<hauck> 	Hi there, I am trying to mount an HFS/NTFS partition and the mount command returns the error "must specify the file system type", does anyone know what I need to specify?
<lucido> xangua, indicator-weather doesnt work
<Cottus> hauck:  check the filesystem table
<freeuserid> hello everyone
<xangua> lucido: it does right here
<horseatingweeds> Just to make sure, ext2 is appropriate for installing Ubuntu?
<mouthwash> i should copy sopme pak-files according to readme, but don't know where to find them?
<lucido> xangua, I cant even set it up, I chose location then clcik apply and nothing happens
<dr_willis> horseatingweeds:  ext3 or 4 is more commonly used. ext2 should work
<xpistos> yeah that did it
<LucidGuy> Dual screen scenario.  All users logging into an Ubuntu box have the right screen as the default display with toolbar etc.  yet one user regardless of what I do to xorg.conf his is always on the right .. anyone know where this settings is kept?
<dr_willis> mouthwash:  they mean the pak files from a comercial version of the game most likely.
<Robbilie> is there a way to get 13.04 for x86?
<xangua> lucido: tried to change the data source to yahoo¿ google always gives me trouble
<xangua> !13.04 | Robbilie
<ubottu> Robbilie: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<almoxarife> lucido: which applet did you chose?
<lucido> xangua, rtied both
<dr_willis> Robbilie:  13.04 should support 32 and 64bit..
<lucido> almoxarife, where?
<horseatingweeds> dr_willis, so ext3 is better? I just can't remember what I usually use.
<queuetip> is there an eta for release date on 13.04 ?
<dr_willis> horseatingweeds:  ext4 is the default these days.
<dr_willis> Unless you have some specific needs horseatingweeds  i would stick to ext4
<mouthwash> dr_willis, i think the game has been made free in the meanwhile, and there is a pak-file specified for just freeware
<queuetip> erm, that was worded stupidly, is there a date scheduled for release?
<almoxarife> <lucido> xangua, I cant even set it up, I chose location then clcik apply and nothing happens <-- that one
<Robbilie> i want to install 13.04 on my motorola razr i but i guess i will have to stick with a 12.04 or 12.10 version
<lucido> I've been using xfs for 8 years and switched to ext4 due to data corruption
<dr_willis> mouthwash:  last i looked the game was open sourced.. but the 'data' files were not.
<queuetip> or is it already out?
<lucido> almoxarife, indicator-weather
<dr_willis> mouthwash:  find a old quake install. or find some open sourced pak files perhaps.
<horseatingweeds> dr_willis: Thanks.
<Pici> queuetip: Ubuntu version numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<dr_willis> I found allmy old quake/doom disks just the other day. ;)
<almoxarife> lucido: do the docs for that applet bring up 'ruby' ?
<dr_willis> BRB
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | queuetip
<Pici> hm
<lucido> almoxarife, u mean the man page, no it doesnt
<queuetip> Pici: today i learned! thanks
<Falados> Is there a good guide for making .deb packages for ubuntu for software that doesnt have make/configure/install - (for instance: tomcat)
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | queuetip
<ubottu> queuetip: Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<queuetip> ubottu: awesome, thanks
<lucido> my-weather-indicator is broken too -17C bs
<sanchez> Hi I speak spanish I need help
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<norwack> I have an issue with the sound. In skype settings i cant choose my usb headset as the output. It get's trough the computer speakers no matter what. But when i go to youtube, i can hear sound from videos trough my usb headset. I use the gnome classic shell (installed it from software center 2 hours ago). Any ideas?
<judas> hi, ctrl-shift-u does not bring up the unicode input, how can i fix that?
<xhiku> really??
<MonkeyDust> judas  start here, i have no experience with it myself, tho https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Unicode_composition
<judas> hmm, i only see the part where they talk about the compose key
<judas> but i want to enter the hexnumber directly
<judas> it worked for me sometime in the past
<judas> it has something to do with GTK or XIM
<Gwennifer> Uhm, why won't Ubuntu let me go to my desktop's native resolution of 1680x1050?
<judas> within 'settings->keyboard->shortcuts' i can't find any option for that
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  driver issue. or a monitor EID issue normally
<guntbert> !enter | judas
<Gwennifer> Okay. How do I fix it? :x
<dr_willis> your video chipset is? the driver you are using is?
<judas> could i just bind the shortcut to the whatever the system normaly does?
<Gwennifer> I don't know what my video chipset is or which driver I'm using
<blbe> if anybody is familiar with tiddlywiki and in a good mood, i need help with a function, more info about the problem can be found here -> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/TiddlyWiki/RoQxYQdUeYc
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  start with the command -->   lspci | grep VGA
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  it should show you what video card you have
<Gwennifer> How do I open the terminal in Unity...? the last time I used Ubuntu it had a different setup
<dr_willis> click the ubuntu button at type,, type in 'terminal'
<woo> Gwennifer: just kit the windows key and type "
<john__> clrt-alt-t
<dr_willis> !manual | Gwennifer
<woo> term"
<designbybeck> I've noticed something... When ever I use Kubuntu or LinuxMint Cinnamon, the fonts and screen render sharp and crisp, but my Ubuntu 12.10 is'nt as crisp
<designbybeck> why might that be?
<woo> !unity | Gwennifer
<Gwennifer> wut
<dr_willis> theres font antialiasing settings that may be affecting them designbybeck
<yoritomo> hello
<dr_willis> bot is dead it seems. ;)
<woo> !ssh | woo
<designbybeck> where might that setting be dr_willis? seems like a lot of tweaking settings have been taken out  in 12.10
<yoritomo> anyone usual with ubuntu powerpc here ?
<designbybeck> which i think is a good thing overall
<Gwennifer> "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<dr_willis> designbybeck:  no idea.  theres numerous tweak tools. I tend to just enlarge my fonts :)
<Gwennifer> Is that what you wanted?
<designbybeck> ;)
<designbybeck> ok thanks
<yoritomo> soundcard problem and impossible to install medibuntu under Ibook G4
<designbybeck> I switched to Kbuntu on my home TV PC because it was easy to large everything
<john__> No teaks nneded for intel controller it should just work
<designbybeck> made it great for sitting across the room
<Gwennifer> It does work, it's just that the max resolution isn't high enough
<john__> Now NVIDEA with CUDA, that is another story
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  thats what 'you' need to know. ;)  thats about all i can help with the res issue. there may be known iussues with that chipset/card. You may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com to see if theres any known issues with that G31 chipset.
<john__> Still can be done but requires custom driver
<dr_willis> You may need to alter the xorg.conf file to force the higher res.  Gwennifer . i dont have a monitor that does over 1080p here.
<Gwennifer> Dr_Willis guy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a command I saw on askubuntu, would that work?
<dr_willis> I havent even found a monitor locally that goes higher. ;) but im in a small town.
<john__> dr_willis, excuse me but that is availabel from the menu
<almoxarife> designbybeck: stay with KDE
<designbybeck> oh wow, I did ubuntu tweak...font hinting, much better!
<Gwennifer> well, the resolution I need to get to is 1680x1050
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  thats an old command i belive.  it may not work these days.
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  theres the xrandr tools that may let you change the res. and there is that monitors/displays tool in the settings
<dr_willis> !xrandr
<designbybeck> I do really like KDE almoxarife just find it has to many features... it OS always seems to be there , where as Unity gets out of my way
<ubottu> Gwennifer: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ubottu> Gwennifer: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<dr_willis> doh.. ubotu is gond.
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dr_willis> back. ;)
<john__> Go to syetem settings and select resolution in display
<dr_willis> !fixres
<Gwennifer> what ;~;
<woo> !lts | woo
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<john__> Bad idea
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<almoxarife> designbybeck: you can have a blank slate with kde as well as any other desktop, but one has to use what is comfortable, on a home pc, is that entertainment PC?
<john__> X systems files is so 1980's
<judas> 'im-switch' seems to be the program i was looking for
<Gwennifer> Okay
<woo> no pm for botz
<Gwennifer> so what do I do
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  you could install the arandr tool and see what res's it shows as seen.
<dr_willis>  sudo apt-get install arandr
<dr_willis> then run 'arandr'
<john__> Go to system settings and select display
<designbybeck> almoxarife:  just a basic box hooked to a 42" TV, I use a wireless keyboard and mouse from my bed about 15 feet away
<Gwennifer> my resolution isn't there, John
<john__> Gwennifer, What is your resoulution/monitor?
<Gwennifer> 1680x1050, the monitor came with my dell
<almoxarife> designbybeck: sort of same setup for me in living room, although the desktop on it is XBMC
<john__> Gwennifer, same as mine
<Gwennifer> How do I run arandr?
<designbybeck> I hadn't tried XBMC yet almoxarife... I do do some standard desktop stuff and graphics on that system as well
<dr_willis> then run 'arandr'    thats the command....
<dr_willis> its very likely arandr will show the same res's as the other tools.
<almoxarife> designbybeck: the font/graphics are made for a homepc aprox 5-7 feet away
<john__> Gwennifer, what? What graphics card are you using?
<woo> Gwennifer: "Alt+F2" opens run prompt
<designbybeck> ah that is cool to know
<designbybeck> I've liked what I did see
<dr_willis> Gwennife+| "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<dr_willis> john__:  a G31 intel it seems
<Gwennifer> Same resolutions, but that tool seems kind of handy for multiple displays :o
<john__> Gwennifer, So the basic Intel on board. Fine then It SHOULD just work
<Brigo> hi, i just upgraded to 12.04, and wifi go down. I can see the interface, wlan0, but i cant see any aps ...
<Gwennifer> But it's not working
<john__> Gwennifer, backup and reinstall
<Gwennifer> reinstall?
<john__> Gwennifer, reinstall
<Gwennifer> reinstall what?
<dr_willis> I doubt if reinstalling will 'fix' anything
<almoxarife> Gwennifer: what resolution do you believe you should be able to use?
<designbybeck> what is ubuntu offtopic
<designbybeck> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<dr_willis> Gwennifer: what ubuntu version are you using exactly?
<Gwennifer> 1680x1050 is the native resolution for my monitor
<designbybeck> !offtopic
<john__> Gwennifer, It is not as scary at it seems if you have backed up you data first
<designbybeck> hmmmm
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  this is a laptop? or desktop? how old is it?
<Gwennifer> John, why would reinstalling help? I just installed this less than an hour ago
<phunyguy_t430s> halp! I am trying out Pidgin, and when I was at work, google talk as well as Facebook IM (both XMPP) connected just fine, but at home, I get "Server does use any supported authentication method" for both, and AIM connects just fine.
<Gwennifer> wouldn't I be putting the same wrong files back in?
<phunyguy_t430s> I dont have any outgoing firewall either
<Gwennifer> it's a desktop, uhm...dunno, it's a dell inspiron 530
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  you have done a update/upgrade since you have installed? it could be a known bug thats fixed up a update
<fr0ggie> Im having a problem building the motion package-- * libavcodec.a or libavcodec.so or           *
<fr0ggie> * libavformat.a or libavformat.so not found: *
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fr0ggie> What do i need to install on 12.04 to get ffmpeg development stuff?
<phunyguy_t430s> !info libav-dev
<ubottu> Package libav-dev does not exist in quantal
<Jordan_U> fr0ggie: apt-get build-deb ffmpeg
<dr_willis> fr0ggie:  the apt system has a 'build-deps' option to pull in needed dev packages. and theres the build-essential package also
<dr_willis> build-dep is very very handy ;P
<john__>  Intel 82852/82855 Graphics Controller-0 (up to 64MB-shared)
<Gwennifer> I don't believe so, Dr. Willis. But the installer did pull some files from the web
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  id start with a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' from the terminal and make sure the systemis all up to date.
<phunyguy_t430s> was a guess.
<john__> Gwennifer, reinstall
<fr0ggie> oh no, that wants to remove jackd
 * dr_willis has no idea why john__  has a reinstall fetish.
<john__> Sorry but ubuntu SHOUL be aware of your system
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  when you did install.. did you notice if the livecd had the proper res?
<Gwennifer> Uhm, I wasn't sure if it did or not
<john__> Of course try going into settings and try display.
<john__> I was assuming that failed.
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  then i would suggest doing the update/upgrade mentioned earlier (you might need to reboot afterwards) then  check the display settings, then check that arandr command..
<MASS_HYPNOSIS> #GURUPI
<MASS_HYPNOSIS> # GURUPI
<almoxarife> Gwennifer: i had a like issue, everything led me to believe i should be able to have 1600x900 , but i didnt see it avail, via this link i was able to do it, worked well for me, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<fr0ggie> did apt-get build-dep ffmpeg -- still getting a missing avcodec/avformat
<goddard> can you tell me how to open looking glass for gnome shell?
<phunyguy_t430s> MASS_HYPNOSIS, the command is /join #gurupi
<phunyguy_t430s> if that is what you are trying to do
<guntbert> john__: please don't blindly suggest "reinstall" if there is no history of having borked the running system - it will not help
<john__> guntbert, It has worked for me.
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  the xrandr command can 'force' a res/ but i havent used it enough to know its syntax. im looking at askubuntu.com  under resolution issues
<guntbert> !worksforme | john__
<ubottu> john__: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  its a little bit over your head but heres somthing to bookmark ->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<john__> guntbert, Look I have been using UNIX systems for 30 years. And driver problems are about the worst as they affect v
<john__> everything
<Gwennifer> okay, thanks almo/willis, but what do I do about it now?
<fr0ggie> :(
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  do the update/upgrade since anyone else helping will suggest that first.. then try the  settings/arandr tool
<guntbert> john__: lets drop that - we don't want to make comparisons :-)  I only was worried about your insistance for reinstallation of a freshly installed system
<dr_willis> it may be worth while to boot a live cd/usb and check what res its using however. If the cd/live usb IS using the proper res. well.. that would be an interesting fact.
<Gwennifer> how would I check the resolution using the live usb?
<Gwennifer> I'm using the 64-bit desktop version of 12.10, does that change anything?
<dr_willis> boot the live usb, use that settings/monitors tool
<dr_willis> 64 vs 32bit shouldent matter
<ahmet> perl dc.pl 77.77.564.33 80 how is bacconect ?
<paris> When I dial  # on gmail pad, and press call, google voice call do not ring. Why?
<woo> exit
<Gwennifer> I mean, the live USB just takes me to the installer IIRC
<guntbert> dr_willis: you wisely said "should" instead of "will"  :-))
<anonymous> hi
<guest12> Hi everyone!
<guntbert> Gwennifer: no, the live usb lets you "try it out" - which gives you a running system
<Gwennifer> okay, be back in a bit
<phunyguy_t430s> argh! what in the world is going on here? Pidgin refuses to connect to XMPP servers at home.  I even rebooted my router to be sure, and there is no outgoing firewall on my end of the wall jack...
<paris> which program is easy to use to download youtube on google chrome?
<phunyguy_t430s> paris, do you mean Chromium? or the actual Google Chrome browser?
<phunyguy_t430s> and define "download youtube"
<paris> Google chrome browser
<guest12> I installed ubuntu 64bit successfully on my computer, thank you very much!
<phunyguy_t430s> are you having issues playing videos? or are you trying to rip content, paris?
<guest12> My ubuntu is up-to-date? Yes.
<phunyguy_t430s> paris...?
<Altair> 3. I'm running data recovery software on an image from a seperate HDD, although I'm using the same drive I'm extracting with as the place where the recovered data goes to. Is that okay because I'm using an image of a seperate disk? Or does one need to have two seperate drives (one for extracting one for receiving the data) through a medium like a Live CD?
<paris> no, I can play. What I mean is to download some youtube file for later revew.
<phunyguy_t430s> hmm... paris, I think this may be one of those "gray areas"... isn't that copyright violation?
<guest12> I don't download youtube files, because I don't know how to do it :)
<paris> hmm, I don't know I am not very intelectual in us law. IF, be it, or some other program on linux zorin?
<phunyguy_t430s> paris, are they your videos? or videos you have rights to?
<Altair> I'm running data recovery software on an image from a seperate HDD, although I'm using the same drive I'm extracting with as the place where the recovered data goes to. Is that okay because I'm using an image of a seperate disk? Or does one need to have two seperate drives (one for extracting one for receiving the data) through a medium like a Live CD?
<ubunturos> ubuntunag: Hey hi there, you have joined IRC recently?
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience | Altair
<ubottu> Altair: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntuang> ubunturos: Hi, yes i joined recently today
<paris> Maybe, I didn't express myself well, Let say I would like to download youtube video as how put tile on the floor.
<phunyguy_t430s> hmmm... not sure if bot or....
<phunyguy_t430s> paris, I got confirmation that it is probably OK, however I am not aware of software that can do it.  Lurk in the channel for a bit to see if anyone else can help
<xangua> paris: i imagin there are several addons for chrome to do that
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s: LOL can you see what I'm typing?
<phunyguy_t430s> Altair, yes both times.
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s: that's kind of creepy haha
<paris> Big thanks for your help!
<phunyguy_t430s> How is that vreepy?
<phunyguy_t430s> creept*
<phunyguy_t430s> argh.
<guest12> I'm leavning room now, chat again soon!
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s: that you can see what I'm typing before I press enter?
<Altair> I don't know, it just feels violating...
<phunyguy_t430s> Altair, you posted it twice.
<phunyguy_t430s> that is why I said !patience, you asked very quickly before the previous one rolled off the screen for me.
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s: Oh, ha we are having a miscommunication here. Nevermind it. The reason why I posted it twice was for new users to see it
<phunyguy_t430s> Altair, fair enough, but please refrain from doing that in the future.
<phunyguy_t430s> there are 1720 users in here.
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s: surely one of them knows the answer to my question and are just AFK
<phunyguy_t430s> Altair, yes, but it doesn't help to keep posting every 2minutes.
<d3vlin> Does anyone have a clue why the lightdm session chooser disappears when I have a xsession that has Exec=/home/user/somescript instead of Exec=someapplication ?
<Altair> that's why I want to multipost my question, so that they might be able to see it.
<Googol30> Quick question; if I want to make the message that appears when I log in to Ubuntu Server 12.04, how do I do that on command, without logging out then back in?
<Altair> phunyguy: every 5 then?
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s:*
<phunyguy_t430s> Altair, guideline says 5-10 minutes.  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<d3vlin> for clearance; I am trying my XBMC.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions to start a script instead of xbmc-standalone
<noobatlife> OK how do you remove programs hat you have compiled with Cmake?
<noobatlife> that
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s: Good guess on my part then. How long's it been since my last entry?
<noobatlife> I installed Sigil Source files using Cmake
<noobatlife> But I am unable to remove the program
<phunyguy_t430s> Altair, go for it.  :)
<wiggmpk> Is a special package required to have "Me Menu/status" functionality with pidgin?
<Altair> I'm running data recovery software on an image from a seperate HDD, although I'm using the same drive I'm extracting with as the place where the recovered data goes to. Is that okay because I'm using an image of a seperate disk? Or does one need to have two seperate drives (one for extracting one for receiving the data) through a medium like a Live CD?
<phunyguy_t430s> but remember if nobody knows the answer, they won't answer.
<juanpepe> list
<phunyguy_t430s> with that being said, Altair, it depends on how your disk is laid out, or what you are trying to recover
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s: Pretty much everything out of the 484 gigs is what I'm trying to recover. What do you mean how it's laid out? How it'
<Altair> s partitioned?
<noobatlife> OK how do you remove programs hat you have compiled with Cmake?
<noobatlife> that
<paris> Just a thought for my problem, how to make an exception(hole) in google (chrome) gmail for voice to go through it?
<phunyguy_t430s> !recover | Altair
<noobatlife> How do you remove programs uilt from surce code?
<ubottu> Altair: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<phunyguy_t430s> some good info in those links
<phunyguy_t430s> paris, probbly best to ask Google for support on that one
<phunyguy_t430s> I am fairly certain it isn't supported officially.
<noobatlife> How do you remove programs built by Cmake?
<phunyguy_t430s> (not here anyway)
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience noobatlife
<ubuntuang> ubunturos: Hey, you are there?
<noobatlife> sorry
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience | noobatlife
<ubottu> noobatlife: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubunturos> ubuntuang: Yes, I'm am around
<noobatlife> ok thx
<paris> Ok, Maybe I can figure out the phone to google, and tomorrow I will ring to it.
<noobatlife> I will see what the forums can do for me
<noobatlife> thank you ubottu
<Altair> phunyguy_t430s: thanks for the links, but in the past 2 weeks I've been working on this, I've seen it plenty of times. The question I'm asking needs a more specific answer than what those links provide. Thanks though :)
<phunyguy_t430s> !bot | noobatlife
<ubottu> noobatlife: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<noobatlife> lol
<noobatlife> Would you look at that
<paris> Thanks folks, it's time for me to get lost. Again big thanks for your help.
<Altair> I'm running data recovery software on an image from a seperate internal HDD. The image from the internal HDD is on the same external HDD I'm trying to recover the data to. Do I now need a seperate HDD to recover the data from that external HDD? Or can I extract the image to the same HDD it's stored on?
<leo__> hi
<Altair> leo_:hi
<ubunturos> ubuntuang: You've got registered now?
<ces> how do i encrypt my home folder after installing 12.10
<Altair> I want to photorec on an image from a seperate internal HDD. The image from the internal HDD is on the same external HDD I'm trying to recover the files to.
<Altair> Is this okay, or do I need ANOTHER seperate HDD to recover the image to?
<noobatlife> No I am sorry but the documentation is totally irrelevant to  the problem I have
<noobatlife> I will try and do some searching around on the internet
<ces> it depends if the image is of a hard disk or partition
<Altair> ces: it's of an entire hard disk
<ces> then u need a separate hd
<Altair> ces: can I recover it BACK to the original internal HDD (it's totally ok physically, the filesystem is just messed up
<Jordan_U> Altair: No, you do not need another drive.
<Altair> Wait what?
<Altair> Now I have conflicting viewpoints
<ubunturos> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ces> yes but u will lose every thing on the disk
<Jordan_U> Altair: ces is either mistaken or I have misunderstood the question, but there should be no problem with recovering files from an image and storing those files on the same drive which contains that image (as a file).
<ubunturos> !nagios
<Jordan_U> ces: You don't need to write the image to the drive to get files off it, it can stay a file in the filesystem.
<iKrzysiek> Can someone join #humanitee and help my frond - marahin with his VPS on Ubuntu?
<iKrzysiek> Friend*
<iKrzysiek> Please
<Jordan_U> Altair: Photorec should be able to extract the files, and I hope that you've already tried fsck to fix the filesystem (which will, if successfull, do a much better job of making all the files accessible, and with all their file names intact, than just using photorec).
<Altair> Jordan_U: Okay good. That ties into another question. Will there be both the image file and all the space it takes up, along with the data you recovered from it as a seperate file? So say you have a 500 gig image and you recover it, will there be both the 500 gig image and a seperate recovered file around the same size?
<Altair> Jordan_U I haven
<Altair> Jordan_U: I haven't tried fsck. What I have tried and was successful at was repairing the boot sectors and mft and ran chkdsk. Windows 7 still wont boot so I gave up and am trying data recovery
<Jordan_U> Altair: Then that is the first thing I would do. Can you pastebin the output of "parted /path/to/disk.img p"?
<Jordan_U> Altair: Ahh, I didn't realize that it was ntfs.
<Jordan_U> Altair: There is no real fsck for ntfs available for GNU/Linux, only Windows' checkdisk.
<Altair> Jordan_U: Well it didn't work, so I'm assuming the only option I have now is data recovery...
<Altair> Jordan_U: and yes sorry I forgot to mention it was nfts
<Jordan_U> Altair: Yes, that's probably true. Did chkdsk recognise that it was ntfs? Do you know how exactly the filesystem became corrupt?
<Jordan_U> Altair: If chkdsk didn't recognise it as ntfs at all, it may simply be that your partition table is corrupt and isn't pointing to the right point on disk for the start of the ntfs filesystem (in which case testdisk might be able to repair the partition table, making the fileystem accessible again).
<ces> well i don't know photorec but images are a snapshots of a drive and not file level backup/restore
<depasu> selamlar
<depasu> kimse yokmu
<Altair> Jordan_U: yeah I saw in windows repair mode it said it couldn't fix it because of a corrupt registry
<escott> ces, photorec just searches the raw contents for JPEG contents (mostly on the assumption that the blocks of JPEG contents will be aligned in an extent)
<Jordan_U> ces: Photorec basically greps a device (or an image of a device) for headers and otehr charicteristic byte sequences of various file types and tries to recovery the entire file. On filesystem that are not to corrupt to be mounted you can also loop mount the image without first writing it to an actual device, allowing you to access the files.
<depasu> türk yokmu len
<depasu> ?
<depasu> soru sorcaz :)
<noobatlife> Ok  can i delete individual files of a source code program  from my system?
<noobatlife> If i build a source code program using ./configure, make and make install
<noobatlife> When i try to remove it it cant find the directory or some bollocks
<Jordan_U> noobatlife:  What is your end goal?
<noobatlife> Can i just look for the files that it has scattered
<noobatlife> and just delete them
<Altair> Jordan_U:I was able to loopmount my drive with testdisk, but it didn't show me all of my files, so now I want to run photorec on an Image.dd file testdisk made to see if I can get them all back
<escott> noobatlife, you should "make uninstall" and then do it properly with ./configure --prefix=/usr/local and checkinstall
<escott> noobatlife, if you remove the build directory now you will never be able to remove the program properly
<Altair> Jordan_U: Anyways now that you know the image.dd file I was talking about is actually NTFS does that change anything pertaining to my original question?
<Jordan_U> Altair: That should work fine then.
<noobatlife> But i cannot remove the program with Cmake
<noobatlife> It keeps saying that it cannot find the file or directory even when i cd to the folder using the terminal
<noobatlife> I used Cmake to install a source code version of Sigil on my computer
<noobatlife> Now i cannot remove it
<Jordan_U> Altair: No, the only thing it affected was whether you used Windows or GNU/Linux to try to repair the filesystem as a first step, since you have tried to repair the filesystem (and it failed) the fact that it's ntfs doesn't really change anything else about the process of recovering files (and again, you can recover the files to the same drive as contains the image).
<noobatlife> The reason why  i installed the source version was because the debian packages were obsolete for linux
<noobatlife> Sigil is a WYSIWYG EPUB editor
<noobatlife> I was trying to get the latest version on my system
<Altair> Jordan_U: Thank you man. You've been a great help.
<escott> noobatlife, thats going to give you big headaches when the debian packages get updated
<noobatlife> Well i should have known before i messed around in the terminal
<noobatlife> So i guess i deserve this
<noobatlife> for experimenting
<noobatlife> At least i learn something
<noobatlife> Just stick to debian packages
<Jordan_U> Altair: As for how much space that will require, that will depend on how full the filesystem was/is and how many of the files photorec can recover, but as the image file contains many unused bytes whatever the amount recovered, it will in total be less than the size of the image (and likely signifigantly less).
<noobatlife> evne if they are ancient
<escott> noobatlife, the proper way to build stuff for your own use is to use checkinstall and a --prefix on configure to put it in /usr/local instead of /usr
<Jordan_U> Altair: You're welcome.
<noobatlife> I discovered checkinstall when it was too late
<noobatlife> the deed has already been done
<noobatlife> Cmake did some things
<noobatlife> scattered Sigil all over the fiel system
<noobatlife> file
<Jordan_U> noobatlife: Have you tried "make uninstall" in the source tree?
<noobatlife> yes
<Jordan_U> noobatlife: What was the output of that command?
<noobatlife> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Altair> Jordan_U: The filesystem was almost to the brim full (484gb out of 500) but the HDD passed memory and hardware diagnostics just fine so i don't think there is anything wrong with the data, I think it was just the filesystem that's corrupt.
<Altair> Altair: Since that's the case, if photorec was able to recover all the data to the same drive where the image is (484gb on a 1 tb drive) would that mean my 1tb drive would be almost completely full?
<noobatlife> Tell me something..
<Jordan_U> Altair: Yes.
<noobatlife> Why  am i getting this error? make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<noobatlife> Is it because it doesnt know how to uninstall?
<esing> Hello
<Jordan_U> noobatlife: Try asking in the channel of whatever project you built, or look again at the README / INSTALL file and see if there are uninstallation instructions.
<esing> Can I drag the taskbar in Cinnamon to the left?
<noobatlife> There are no uninstallation instructions Jordan
<noobatlife> I have looked everywhere on Cmake site
<noobatlife> and the Sigil website
<escott> noobatlife, he may not have defined an uninstall target
<noobatlife> It seems as if that is the problem
<noobatlife> escott
<noobatlife> So how do you define it?
<escott> noobatlife, you have to know the answer before you can do that. ie you have to know what files it creates in order to know what files to remove
<noobatlife> oh
<noobatlife> there is a text file
<noobatlife> in the folder
<noobatlife> it is called install_manifest.txt
<noobatlife> i see some locations
<noobatlife> in it
<noobatlife> of sigil
<noobatlife> SO i  think i know where it puts the files
<Googol30> Seeing as seemingly noone has answered my question from earlier, how do you make Ubuntu Server 12.04 show the (status) message when you log in?
<escott> Googol30, motd?
<jrib> Googol30: man update-motd
<Jordan_U> noobatlife: It looks like Sigil defaults to a prefix of /usr/local/, which should make its files easy to find (especially if it's the only software you've installed from source).
<jrib> Googol30: my *guess* is that you are seeing the output of « landscape-sysinfo » but if you explore how your motd is being generating you can find a definitive answer
<noobatlife> that is the case
<noobatlife> Exactly that Jordan
<noobatlife> Its the only software i ahve installed from source
<noobatlife> I see the bianry for sigil in /usr/local/bin
<noobatlife> binary
<baconbacon123> is there a arm version for kindle 3 like debian
<Googol30> I've always wondered; what do the numbers in parenthesis after package names(?) mean?
<noobatlife> Can i just manually delete Sigil's files where make install is putting them into?
<escott> noobatlife, if you are confident that there wasn't anything there before make install put the sigil files in those locations
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> if i have just unrared a .rar archive in ubuntu (done so using unrar and unnrar x file.rar)
<escott> noobatlife, it would be a good idea to check each location with dpkg -L for each file you plan to remove
<Wiz_KeeD> and the structure of the unrared folder is exact to the structure of a web platform such as
<rlsj99> Wiz_KeeD: Hi, what's up?
<noobatlife> ok
<Wiz_KeeD> app/code/theme/file  /var/www/magento/app/code/theme/
<Wiz_KeeD> hello rlsj99 !
<Wiz_KeeD> is there any way i can basically copy all the contents from one place to another
<Wiz_KeeD> without moving each individual file?
<rlsj99> Wiz_KeeD: Using what software?
<Wiz_KeeD> just the terminal rlsj99
<escott> Wiz_KeeD, cp -r
<Wiz_KeeD> if i use filezilla, upon upload in the root folder
<Wiz_KeeD> it just recognises the directory structure and places content in there as it drills down
<rlsj99> Wiz_KeeD:  All on your home machine or from one machine to another?
<Wiz_KeeD> so if if have app/code/bla/bla
<Wiz_KeeD> on my home machine on itself
<noobatlife> Ok you know what
<Wiz_KeeD> i got in /home/wiz/unrared and /var/www/magento where i want to place
<Wiz_KeeD> the resulting files
<noobatlife> I am just goign to leave it
<rlsj99> Wiz_KeeD: Then the cp (copy) command is what you need.
<noobatlife> and get the old debian package
<Wiz_KeeD> is that all it takes rlsj99 ?
<noobatlife> This is really getting more and more complex
<noobatlife> but thx for your help anyway
<Wiz_KeeD> so i have app and skin directories which exist in the root document of /var/www/magento
<Wiz_KeeD> cp unrar/* /var/www/magento -R ?
<Wiz_KeeD> escott, you said use -r?
<rlsj99> Wiz_KeeD: Of course there are lots of options and dependencies, but if you only want to make a copy of files, say having john in their name, you wirte "cp *john* <directory name or .>
<Googol30> Can anyone give me a quick summary of the colors that result from running "ls", or do I have to read through "info coreutils 'ls invocation'"?
<escott> Wiz_KeeD,   -R, -r, --recursive          copy directories recursively
<Wiz_KeeD> it will not delete/overwrite anything since there are no exact matching files right?
<Wiz_KeeD> -r == -R ?
<Wiz_KeeD> sooo
<Wiz_KeeD> root@wizserver:/home/wiz/Downloads/hellomagento/hellomagento/Magento 1.7/v2# cp theme/* /var/www/ -r
<Wiz_KeeD> should i? :))
<rlsj99> Wiz_KeeD: cp will overwrite everything with the same name.  You should check first if that's not desired.
<Wiz_KeeD> inside theme/ there is app and skin directories which both exist in /var/www
<escott> Wiz_KeeD, i suggest you look for "no clobber" in "man cp"
<Wiz_KeeD> that's ok there are no matching names
<rlsj99> Wiz_KeeD: Then what's the problem?
<Wiz_KeeD> i've done this before with filezilla and it would have asked for replace if that was the case
<Wiz_KeeD> idk, just checking with you guys
<Wiz_KeeD> should i hit enter? XD
<Wiz_KeeD> DD push D button? :O
<escott> Wiz_KeeD, options should come at the beginning of the cp command
<Wiz_KeeD> works this way too i think
<Wiz_KeeD> i think it worked
<Wiz_KeeD> so it's just a copy function
<userZ> sound file, open with, other, where is vlc located?
<Wiz_KeeD> working like a peach, thank guys!
<lokizzzle> hello, i am havnig some eth/wifi driver issues in ubuntu 12.04. any experts here?
<GotSanity> When transfering files to a usb flash drive I am running into seriously slow speeds in comparison to the same drive/port under windows. Can anyone help point me in the right direction to get it fixed?
<Ben64> GotSanity: what filesystem
<GotSanity> Ben64, vfat i believe
<Ben64> use "mount" while it's mounted to check
<Ben64> ntfs has slower speeds under linux
<GotSanity> Ben64, its vfat
<Ben64> how do you know the speeds are slower
<Guest21395> hi
<GotSanity> Ben64, transfering same files takes upwards of twice as long to write to the drive. under ubuntu it will transfer (pretty fast) to ~95% and then seems to stop and wait for it to catch up
<sha0coder> hi
<sha0coder> maybe this can be useful for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1DwHIhnj6c
<Ben64> sha0coder: no. don't spam stuff like that here
<sha0coder> oks Ben64
<escott> GotSanity, probably not syncronous writes. you are probably just seeing the write buffer
<GotSanity> escott, would that hold back write performance?
<shwouchk> hello
<escott> GotSanity, im saying its not hitting disk. you start the write and the first 95% fits within the buffer, the remaining 5% has to wait for the first 5% to clear and make space in the write buffer
<fluffy> Has anyone dealt with arcmsr.ko drivers on ubuntu 12.10 x86_64?
<shwouchk> I had a small mess with apt-get when I wanted to remove KDE that I have installed, and apparently I removed the wrong package - I now cannot boot because my entire hard disk is encrypted. I have a livecd available. Any tips on what I need to install back?
<kvothetech> shwouchk: what's it encrypted with?
<kvothetech> shwouchk: dmcrypt? truecrypt?
<shwouchk> kvothetech, what 12.10 encrypts with by default for whole drive... I think LUKS
<rsumi_werk> I have this chat window opened in my 1st workspace (unity) and my browser is in my 2nd workspace. when I click on a link, the launchbar shows google chrome popup to alert me that it opened the browser tab there but stays in my current workspace. is there a way to have unity jump to the correct workspace when clicking on the link?
<kvothetech> shwouchk: hm installing the packages for it would be a good start then.
<shwouchk> kvothetech, the entire question is how to do it correctly when I cannot boot to the host system
<arthusice> does anyone have experience with the raid driver arcmsr on 64bit 12.10?
<kvothetech> shwouchk: chroot from the livecd
<shwouchk> kvothetech, I just found out however that I can boot with an older kernel. Seems like simething is wrong with the current one
<kvothetech> the livecd should have the luks stuff withit
<kvothetech> oh
<kvothetech> in that case the encryption has nothing to do with it
<shwouchk> kvothetech,maybe the correct module was not put into initramfs?
<arthusice> hello?
<Personify> I have Ubuntu installed to a usb thumb drive. When I update the OS on the thumb drive, does the update preside or stay after restarting or shutting down and coming back to it at a later time? Still n00bish here, thanks for understanding.
<dr_willis> !patience | arthusice
<ubottu> arthusice: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shwouchk> kvothetech, indeed after  I installed the correct cryptsetup and ecryptfs-tools, a new initrd image was created automatically and I was able to boot with the new kernel
<kvothetech> shwouchk: lol there you go
<donnie> Having trouble booting from live CD (Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit). Invalid Elf Image???
<ScottJensen> donnie: it isn't christmas yet, santa and the elves are not here yet.
<donnie> Valid after Christmas huh? lol.... Good one.
<ScottJensen> sorry, I can't help :(
<pucix> where is a more complete quickly guide
<Studentas1003> asd
<donnie> The 32-bit version works perfectly. I just can get the 64-bit version to work.
<ScottJensen> does your cpu support PAE?
<donnie> Should I try Ubuntu Secure Remix???
<ScottJensen> grep --color=always -i PAE /proc/cpuinfo
<pucix> is there an ubhan?untu prog c
<pucix> is there an ubuntu proggramming channel?
<ScottJensen> #ubuntu-devel?
<jrib> pucix: #ubuntu-programming
<pucix> :) of course
<Studentas1003> :)
#ubuntu 2012-12-12
<davidokner> Hi, I'm having trouble with my boot setup. I created a boot-repair report here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1426446/
<davidokner> I installed rEFit and was running Mac OS X and Ubuntu fine, but deleted the Ubuntu partition and tried to reinstall another version and Ubuntu gave me some error about GRUB and now I can't install Ubuntu anymore.
<davidokner> Anyone familiar with fixing GRUB / rEFit and Mac OS X & Ubuntu Dual Boot?
<davidokner> Also, does anyone know if I should select post-release to activate after installing the AMD driver or the regular one? A window pops up and asks.
<davidokner> I should install the AMD driver right? What comes with Ubuntu does not have the AMD driver included right?
<davidokner> I don't really understand enough about rEFIt and GRUB to know what is going on.
<davidokner> I know that rEFIt is a boot manager and GRUB is a boot loader.
<davidokner> I think I'd like to remove the boot loader GRUB.
<Nik05> why?
<davidokner> Nik05: It is not working right and I can't install Ubuntu.
<Nik05> huh what?
<davidokner> Nik05: Maybe you can help me.
<Nik05> whats not working and why cant you install ubuntu?
<davidokner> Nik05: I installed Ubuntu 12.10 dual booting with OS X using the rEFIt utility and it was working fine.
<davidokner> Nik05: But I then wanted to increase the Ubuntu space so I went back to OSX and resized the partition smaller and went back to Ubuntu and deleted the linux partitions.
<Nik05> linux partition?
<davidokner> Nik05: After that I went to install Ubuntu 12.04 (because it supports the graphics driver I wanted) but at the end of installation it wouldn't install because of a GRUB error.
<davidokner> Nik05: All of the Linux related partitions. There were 3.
<Studentas1003> :)\
<davidokner> One main partition, one swap, and the third I don't know.
<Nik05> the partition with ubuntu on it and swap
<Nik05> ok
<davidokner> For some reason there were three
<escott> davidokner, remove your illegal hackintosh installation and let grub manage the boot
<davidokner> escott: I don't want to remove OS X, I want to dual boot, and I have a real Macintosh.
<Nik05> so install ubuntu and let grub write MBR
<escott> davidokner, then use bootcamp instead of refit
<davidokner> escott: There is a reason to use rEFIt. I can't remember now.
<Nik05> what is refit?
<davidokner> A boot manager.
<Nik05> cant you just use grub?
<cosmicfires> how can I make nautilus my default file mgr?
<davidokner> Even if I remove rEFIt, I'm not sure it will fix GRUB.
<davidokner> Let me look up why I'm supposed to use rEFIt.
<Nik05> update-grub :P
<ChucKy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<davidokner> I'm not sure where GRUB actually is on the drive, but I think I want to remove it.
<davidokner> So, that Ubuntu can replace it when it re-installs.
<Studentas1003> lasdafdsfdg
<davidokner> I want to replace the GRUB partition table with a fresh one.
<escott> davidokner, grub doesn't have a partition table
<JPMH> hurst4359
<escott> davidokner, where grub is on the drive depends on which grub it is and what partition table the disk has
<davidokner> escott: I got this utility boot-repair
<redixot> hey everyone can someone help me with wireshark?
<redixot> how can i assign an alias to ip address?
<almoxarife> redixot: is the ip within your local net?
<samd> redixot: there are multiples ways to do that, if you just want to do it for your computer, you can add a new entry in the file /etc/hosts, just add a line with the format "IP ALIAS"
<redixot> almoxarife: no
<redixot> samd: okthx
<alusion> http://imgur.com/VElP1 how come I have no screensavers?
<almoxarife> alusion: you have not installed any other than the shown one
<alusion> there's no option to install more though
<escott> alusion, b/c screensavers are not shipped with the os anymore. you could try and install xscreensaver, but im not sure how to activate it
<alusion> I have xscreensaver, however I too have problems with configuring or making it work
<alusion> o, you launch xscreensaver demo
<blackshirt> !info vnc4server
<ubottu> vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg4.3.0-37ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 2038 kB, installed size 5268 kB
<alusion> lol flying toasters that is old as hell
<davidokner> Can anyone tell me if rEFIt will protect my system better?
<Nik05> protect?
<Nik05> david use grub
<davidokner> Nik05: Ruining my boot loaders etc.
<Nik05> its bootstraps ubuntu
<davidokner> ubuntu.com told me to use rEFIt.
<horseatingweeds> I just used kubuntu's partition editor to simply shrink a Windows partition and create a new one for Kubuntu. Each time I set it up the first step included moving the windows partition 'right' by a few MB. After the repartitioning finished, windows wouldn't boot and it was unable to repair itself. Any ideas what happened?
<davidokner> I don't have to install GRUB myself though right, Ubunti will just do that and detect I have OSX installed?
<davidokner> This is where I learned about rEFIt. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<hilo> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a network caching solution? I am looking for something that is sort of like bcache, but for NFS or other file based data (as opposed to block devices like bcache is designed for).
<Nik05> horseatingweeds why moving the windoes partition?
<Nik05> that shouldnt happen
<davidokner> Ok, I'm going to uninstall rEFIt and try to install Ubuntu without it and see if I still get the GRUB error.
<davidokner> I think that the boot partition is messed up though and uninstalling rEFIt won't fix that because it didn't cause it. I think I caused it by deleting partitions or something.
<davidokner> ok brb
<hilo> davidokner, what exactly are you trying to do
<davidokner> hilo: I'm trying to fix my computer so I can install Ubuntu again.
<davidokner> hilo: I tried to install Ubuntu on my free space and it got to the end and gave a GRUB error.
<davidokner> hilo: I am dual booting OS X and Ubuntu and followed the directions at Ubuntu.com with rEFIt and it worked.
<hilo> davidokner, Can you boot the system into either OS right now?
<davidokner> hilo: But I realized the version I installed 12.10 didn't support my AMD drivers and I didn't have enough partition space so I deleted the linux partitions and tried to install Ubuntu again, that is when at the end of the installation I got a GRUB error.
<davidokner> hilo: Yes, I can still boot into OS X, but I deleted Ubuntu in order to re-install it and the re-install failed, so I can't boot into that any more.
<horseatingweeds> NikOS: It wasn't my intention to move it. I just shrank it and created an additional one. Oddly, the first step included moving it, which took 2 hours.
<davidokner> hilo: Somehow when I deleted the partitions and resized the mac partition I screwed up the boot partition map so I can't install Ubuntu again.
<Treadstone__71> Is there a system log viewer in Fedora ?
<davidokner> hilo: Right now I just have one partition on my drive for OS X and the rest is free space, but Ubuntu won't install on there.
<davidokner> hilo: (like it did the first time)
<davidokner> hilo: I still have rEFIt on there.
<davidokner> hilo: I also ran a utility called boot-repair to create a report on my boot partitions.
<Nik05> Treadstone NSA would know
<davidokner> hilo: Do you know what is going on with my computer?
<Nik05> but this is ubuntu.... and /var/log has logs
<hilo> davidokner, So when you start up your system, you come to rEFIt menu and choose OSX?
<davidokner> hilo: yes, and that works.
<davidokner> hilo: If I wanted to get the GRUB error again I'd have to repeat the install, because I didn't write it down.
<Nik05> horseatingweeds well moving the partition... not sure what that did
<davidokner> hilo: It is acting like GRUB is still there and telling it something that is no longer accurate.
<Nik05> have you tried windows dvd to fiz it?
<davidokner> hilo: I don't know if or how I could erase GRUB
<Nik05> fix*
<davidokner> hilo: I think rEFIt points to either the OS X boot loader or the GRUB boot loader, maybe there are two tables.
<hilo> davidokner, I don't know a whole lot about rEFIt, or how GRUB with OSX, but I have had success fixing corrupt GRUB and that sort of thing.
<davidokner> hilo: Well, that is probably all that is wrong.
<cosmicfires> how can I make nautilus my default file mgr?
<davidokner> hilo: I just don't know how to fix GRUB.
<davidokner> hilo: Do you ever use the GUI program "boot-repair"?
<davidokner> hilo: there is a button "Reccomended repair (repairs most frequent problems)" but I have not pressed it yet.
<almoxarife> davidokner: press it
<davidokner> hilo: I'm in Ubuntu Live.
<hilo> davidokner, no. I use a bootable ubuntu install cd to start a live environment. You can then take over a broken linux install and fix the grub that way
<davidokner> hilo: I deleted the Ubuntu partitions. I'm in Live CD now.
<davidokner> I have to close all programs.
<hilo> davidokner, what does your drive look like in gparted
<BubbaGump> hi
<Bassoopioka> Hi i have a toshiba laptop (satellite l355d-s7901) and i installed ubuntu on it succesfully but the problem is i cant connect to the internet with wlan it finds my zyxel modem and says it is connected but no internet what to do ? ^^ words of caution noob in control here
<BubbaGump> try iwconfig
<BubbaGump> then ifconfig wlan0 up
<psusi> or check the nework settings via the gui...
<BubbaGump> or whatever your interface is
<phunyguy_t430s> BubbaGump, probably best to start simple (in linux noob terms, not linux expert terms).
<BubbaGump> oops sorry
<scarrz> hello all, after about 10 years of ubuntu I am gonna try a text mode install of ubuntu server... suggestions for IRC, Internet browsing and other cool must haves?
<phunyguy_t430s> scarrz, just doing it for giggles?
<scarrz> no i'm serious about it
<kvothetech> scarrz: text mode install doesn't mean you won't have a gui....but uh links, weechat, mc, vim
<phunyguy_t430s> scrazz, also borderline !poll
<scarrz> k lemmee write this down....
<kvothetech> scarrz: tmux/screen......
<phunyguy_t430s> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scarrz> kk my bad
<phunyguy_t430s> scarzz***
<scarrz> lemmee rephrase
<Bassoopioka> i went to iwconfig but it says when i type "ifconfig wlan0 up" acces denied
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, add sudo before it
<phunyguy_t430s> but forget that for now
<scarrz> what is a easy to use text mode http browser?
<phunyguy_t430s> right click the network icon up on the top right and hit "connection info"
<phunyguy_t430s> scarrz, link2
<scarrz> ty
<phunyguy_t430s> links2*
<scarrz> what do I need to install to have mouse support in text mode?
<Bassoopioka> in the "connection info" what info do you need ?
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, iwconfig probably wont get you anywhere because of NetworkManager
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, what does it say for IP address?
<phunyguy_t430s> errr
<phunyguy_t430s> yeah
<Bassoopioka> 192.168.1.2
<phunyguy_t430s> ok. that is good.  Primary DNS?
<kvothetech> phunyguy_t430s: depends what 192.168.1.2 has for dns...
<Bassoopioka> ip adresses seems correct to me (have some experience with those) 192.168.1.1
<phunyguy_t430s> kvothetech, it depends on what the ISP assigns for DNS as well as the DHCP server on the modem/
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, what does it say for primary DNS?
<kvothetech> phunyguy_t430s: yeah...unless his modem has 8.8.8.8 or 4.2.2.2 set though i'd probably change it..
<Bassoopioka> primary dns is 192.168.1.1
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, Did you set up the modem?
<davidokner> Anyone know if there is a difference between no partition and "free space" partition?
<Tex_Nick> scarrz : i just joined channel, so have missed your previous posts ... when you say "Text Mode" do you mean "Terminal Mode" ?
<Bassoopioka> yes but it worked perfectly when i used windows half a week ago =D
<kvothetech> Tex_Nick: text mode is ncurses ...which runs in terminal doesn't it?
<escott> davidokner, you can have partitioned but not formatted. "free space" partition is a contradiction of terms
<kvothetech> Tex_Nick: or is that different in ubuntu
<davidokner> escott: In OSX I can create a "free space" partition.
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, is it a cheap modem? for DSL?
<phunyguy_t430s> or is it a USB modem on the laptop?
<phunyguy_t430s> (I dont know the brands)
<davidokner> escott: I think I'll just leave no partition.
<davidokner> Ok, I'm going back to Ubunti Live disc
<escott> davidokner, OSX can make up all manner of terms
<Bassoopioka> my modem is zyxel p660hn-t1a
<Tex_Nick> kvothetech : yeah would seem the same ... i was wondering if scarrz was just wanting to copy/paste to the terminal ?
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, I understand, is the modem a separate box?
<Bassoopioka> yeah
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, I am thinking you have a bad DNS configuration on your DHCP server
<phunyguy_t430s> (on the "modem")
<Tex_Nick> using the mouse
<Bassoopioka> ok i will check the dns setup on my modem
<phunyguy_t430s> Bassoopioka, do you have access to the web interface?
<almoxarife> Bassoopioka: is there another machine within the network that can get internet?
<phunyguy_t430s> good call almoxarife
<phunyguy_t430s> :)
<almoxarife> Bassoopioka: of if dualboot, does win get out?
<Bassoopioka> no dual boot just only ubuntu
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: some people (me) have a router prior to the modem, i cant do much to the modem
<almoxarife> Bassoopioka: is there another machine within the network that can get internet?
<Bassoopioka> yes im using it as we speak =D
<almoxarife> Bassoopioka: its not the network end, its system related then (particular machine)
<joey8> hi, i have a pkg file that i need to install but i am not sure how to - can someone help me please
<escott> joey8, sudo dpkg -i package.dpkg
<joey8> thanx escott
<Bassoopioka> fixed the problem =D
<Bassoopioka> it was the modem it has a button on it wlan on/off went to web interface and turned it on there button must be broken or something thx for the help anyways ^^
<bradlee> select textinput FROM irssi_logs WHERE MATCH(textinput) AGAINST('modem')
<bradlee> UNION
<escott> bradlee, what kind of SQL is that?
<tdignan> Hey, currently updating my system here. I found a bug in either Terminator or Unity. Can someone help me confirm it? Run terminator on your (updated) system, split the window, the click the menu icon in the top left of the terminator window and drag. Move your mouse near the edge of terminator. Result should be a crash.
<somsip> escott: mySQL on a full text index by the look of it
<tdignan> oh, terminator has to be fullscreened and...
<tdignan> then you need to drag it to one of the edges of the screen
<Guest33311> hi guys i need a help with audio of my desktop someone here speak portuguese?
<onborad> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: noXFree86DRIExtension
<Guest33311> alguem pode me ajudar?
<onborad> I use xorg 1.13
<Guest33311> i use ubuntu 12.04 and need help to config my sound
<Guest33311> someone can help me?
<jcr> what is the most up to date linux kernel I can use for 12.04 64bit
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest33311> my problem is with my off board sound
<brie987> Im running xubuntu 10,04 on an iBook G4 having wifi issues with B43 open/ucode5 fw
<Guest33311> i need config my home theater
<Guest33311> well i go check this links first thanks for help =D
<dr_willis> Off board mean?
<dr_willis> Means?
<xangua> !info linux | jrc
<ubottu> jrc: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ScottJensen> apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Guest33311> yes off board sound
<Guest33311> is a via
<devinsba> has anyone installed/build the delegate proxy on any recent versions ubuntu?
<brie987> @scott, I did that and it would connect but i will lose both wifi and wired all together after a couple boot ups
<brie987> it is so strange and I am at wits end.
<ScottJensen> brie987: :/ sorry thats all I got
<brie987> Scott:  thats ok thank you for helping :)
<Guest33311> this is the off board want i have
<Guest33311> Encore Enm232 6 Via
<ScottJensen> brie987: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access ??
<Guest33311> sorry for my english i stay learning hehe
<brie987> Scott:  Im running on an iBook G4 PPC is Ubuntu 10,04 the highest for a PPC?  I know even this is not REALLY official
<ScottJensen> brie987: no idea
<ScottJensen> brie987: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64
<OerHeks> brie987, 12.04 is the latest >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<brie987> Scott: Thanks again.  Friend gave me this G4 PPC and I thought putting a really low intense Linux on it would make it fast and usable but it being a PPC makes it a bit harder
<ScottJensen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<brie987> OerHeks:  Does it run well on a PPC?  I have it running now without wifi and it is asking to update to 12.04, should I?
<ScottJensen> looks like you can run all versions
<jagginess> brie987, yaboot can be used for linux on PPC .. there's wikis for linux for ppc (and there's non-ubuntu linuxes like debian, if ubuntu doesnt work well on ppc)
<OerHeks> some wifi problems with apple are hardwareissues
<ScottJensen> I could only get wifi to work in 11
<jagginess> brie987, yaboot == same concept as "grub" --  boot loaders
<jagginess> brie987, (for ppc)
<brie987> Scott:  Been there, I get it to load and run but after a couple boots I loose all Network connections wired and wireless
<brie987> OerHeks: im comming to that conclusion.  I actually have a wifi dongle on it now and it is working but I just reinstalled so in the next couple hours i will see if it actually keeps my network connections or die like the other installs.
<ScottJensen> "you're holding it wrong" hehe
<samholmes> difference between init.d and init?
<brie987> Hahahaha
<mensvaga> samholmes: long story short, /etc/init.d is a directory with services that get stopped and stopped at different run levels
<ignarps> resolvconf -u doesn't seem to be updating my resolv.conf information from the settings in /etc/network/interface
<ignarps> Does anyone know how to get resolvconf to reread the entries and generate a new resolv.conf file ?
<mensvaga> and init is the "first process" on a *nix system.  You should google the rest.
<jagginess> samholmes, init is upstart (see the wiki on upstart).. currently the bootup process is still evolving, so it is hybrid and includes sys-v script methods (init.d)
<tryingUbuntu> using log file viewer in Ubuntu 12.10 how would I delete the logs??  theres tons of theem
<jagginess> samholmes, init is the successor for ubuntu
<samholmes> jagginess: init.d is the old way?
<jagginess> samholmes, well init.d is the traditional method.. not all distros are going "upstart"
<jagginess> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<brie987> So the best ubuntu distro for an iBook G4 PPC is??????????
<jagginess> brie987, none
<brie987> jagginess: Hahahahha, well the better of the evils than.
<jagginess> brie987, ^ wrote ya, if ubuntu is problematic, there's also debian for ppc
<ScottJensen> Id try the latest, and keep going down from there.
<ScottJensen> sad answer
 * jagginess would google debian wiki ppc
<alusion>  I have two text files of almost the same thing. How do I combine them without duplicates?
<brie987> Scott: no its not I like trying even when most are errors, I get to learn the quirks of many, learn learn 'throw something' learn some more  :)
<phunyguy_t430s> jagginess, brie987, if noobness is an issue... debian may not be the answer.
<phunyguy_t430s> brie987, proceed at your own risk.  :)
<brie987> jagginess:  noobness is about half, I have been trying mintppc and that is a debian that is all over the place,  thanks.  I tried and your right it may not be the answer
<ScottJensen> alusion: sdiff
<phunyguy_t430s> also brie987, there are special builds for PPA, but as for stability, I don't think it can be supported here.
<phunyguy_t430s> PPC***
<phunyguy_t430s> one final note:
<brie987> phunyguy: its a handme down so im ready for the worst 'knockknock' or/and the best, gotstoo try
<phunyguy_t430s> !poll | brie987
<ubottu> brie987: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<phunyguy_t430s> :)
<brie987> Ubottu:  Thanks that is a new one and i will!
<phunyguy_t430s> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<phunyguy_t430s> alusion, not really sure what you are asking.
<ScottJensen> alusion: sdiff
<ignarps> I have verified the /etc/resolv.conf is the proper symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and I have checked that updates-enabled is set
<phunyguy_t430s> ScottJensen, missed that in the mix.  thanks.
<ignarps> I have tried to restart resolvconf via /etc/init.d/resolvconf restart;  tried the resolvconf -u that the manual shows
<ignarps> but my /etc/resolv.conf file won't update the dns list from /etc/network/interfaces
<ignarps> Has anyone seen this work ?
<ScottJensen> nope
<ignarps> trying to avoid a reboot to fix this
<tripelb> do they make Ubuntu for a G4 Mac?  384 ram
<xwalk> tripelb: You might want to look into Lubuntu for something that low spec.
<xangua> ignarps: so you just want to change your dns¿
<kvothetech> tripelb: if you can find a powerpc architechture version
<tripelb> OK
<ignarps> xangua, yes I am trying to use resolvconf like 12.04 wants us to.  but reading the man page.  resolvconf -u should reread the info from /etc/network/interfaces.  but it isn't
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qwHYpLjaKI join guys
<ignarps> xerxas, this is on a server so no network-manager
<xangua> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ just use gksu gedit instead of sudo
<ignarps> xangua: thanks for trying but I don't use dhcp on this.  It is a server not a desktop
<pythonirc1011> unity is turning out to be slow on my VM. Any suggestions what I can move to? gnome perhaps?
<psusi> a G4 is like a 10 year old computer... way past time to upgrade
<gustav__> Window Maker.
<pythonirc1011> gustav__: was that for me?
<gustav__> Yep.
<schnoodles--e> Anyone know why FileZilla might work on a particular FTP site but 'connect to server' does not ?
<jcr> what is the most recent linux kernel that is useable for 12.04 64bit
<pythonirc1011> gustav__: I'd prefer installing something from ubuntu repos. not adding a repo
<gustav__> pythonirc1011: Blackbox?
<pythonirc1011> jcr: I'm using 350
<krywk> Hey guys.
<krywk> I'm having a bit of a problem here.
<krywk> I'm trying to play PoxNora on Ubuntu 12.04.
<krywk> It's based on Java.
<krywk> According to the official site, it can be played on Linux.
<jcr> pythonirc1011:  did you use the deb releases or compile from the main branch
<krywk> When I press the 'Launch Game' button, it downloads a .JNLP file instead of launching the game.
<krywk> I tried opening the JNLP file with IcedTea Web Start
<pythonirc1011> jcr: I didn't do anything
<krywk> and I get a window that says 'Downloading'...
<krywk> My question is
<krywk> Why doesn't it launch right off?
<kvothetech> kwthen you don't have java or it's not setup in your browser
<pythonirc1011> gustav__: how do I tell startx to use blackbox?
<abel> list channel
<kvothetech> pythonirc1011: edit .xinitrc
<krywk> I'm using Google Chrome.
<krywk> Java IS installed
<krywk> and it IS configured to work with Chrome
<gustav__> pythonirc1011: What he said. ~/.xinitrc
<krywk> So uh
<krywk> Any help?
<krywk> :/
<elena-IK> if a program outputs to both stdout and stderr, is there a way to have both displayed normally and additionally stderr written to a file? (basically what tee does, but only stderr written to a file)
<dr_willis> Thers that &1 and &2 syntax. To. Bash.  But #bash may be berrer to ask in
<Toph3> i did a default install of ubuntu the other day and it installs into one partition. Why doesn't it at least place mount on / and /home?
<Jordan_U> elena-IK: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/047
<davidokner> Hi
<jrib> Toph3: you choose that during install
<davidokner> hilo: the boot repair fixed it.
<dr_willis> my /home/ is on its own hard drive. :-P
<Toph3> jrgifford,,, yes, i generally do, this time I neglected to do so
<davidokner> Do I install AMD driver or AMD driver (post-release updates) ?
<davidokner> I mean "activate"
<davidokner> Which AMD driver do I activate "poste-release updates" or regular?
<dr_willis> use the normal one first i suggest
<davidokner> I can easily change it later?
<elena-IK> Jordan_U: thanks
<dr_willis> post release is not as tested
<davidokner> I can't tell the difference. ok
<Toph3> dr_willis,,, if I mount / on my ssd and /home on a HD, will I lose much speed from mounting both on my SSD?
<davidokner> Ubuntu 10.4 automatically prompted me to download and install AMD driver, but 12.10 didn't.
<davidokner> 12.4
<davidokner> I think ubuntu.com shouldn't be pointing people to 12.10 until the graphics drivers for AMD are out.
<dr_willis> Toph3: depends on what you do with the sys>em
<Jordan_U> elena-IK: Following http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3618078/pipe-only-stderr-through-a-filter, you can also do this: command 3>&1 1>&2 2>&3 3>&- | tee /path/to/sdterr.txt
<escott> Toph3, things like firefox like to hit a lot of little files in $HOME. so they would be somewhat slower to start up, but the boot would be fast
<Jordan_U> elena-IK: You're welcome.
<davidokner> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 and found out that AMD drivers weren't supported.
<davidokner> That is not trivial.
<escott> Jordan_U, what is 3?
<pv2b> unfortunately, ubuntu releases on a 6-month cycle.
<dr_willis> and drivers work for a lot of people in 12.10
<Jordan_U> escott: File descriptor number 3.
<davidokner> If AMD or Nvidia aren't supported I think that version isn't ready to point a regular user to.
<escott> Jordan_U, well yes, but i've never heard of that as a standardized FD
<psusi> davidokner, they are supported, but AMD dropped support in their proprietary driver for some older chips
<dr_willis> amd and nvidia both work for me.
<psusi> escott, that's because it isn't a standard fd
<davidokner> psusi: If you install AMD driver with Ubuntu 12.10 you get no Unity interface, just blank desktop.
<dr_willis> amd us allways eager to drop support for older cards
<Jordan_U> escott: It's not standardized as anything other than a file descriptor, only 1 and 2 are special. You could also do 6>&1 .
<davidokner> This is not the older chips I'm talking about.
<psusi> davidokner, apparently AMD's driver does't work for you
<dr_willis> davidokner:  it depends on your exact card
<davidokner> psusi: It is well reported.
<davidokner> dr_willis: Oh, maybe it works for some.
<psusi> davidokner, so? don't use amd's driver then
<dr_willis> it works for many.....
<davidokner> dr_willis: If you don't install the drivers you won't get the performance.
<psusi> the open source drivers have been working just fine for me for a few years now
<davidokner> I wasn't sure, I thought you had to install the AMD driver to get good performing graphics.
<psusi> nope
<davidokner> What about in games?
<psusi> their driver is often better, but the open source one is generally just fine
<davidokner> ah, ok
<davidokner> In Ubuntu 12.04 there is no restart in the power menu.
<psusi> and still supports much of the older hardware amd's driver has dropped
<dr_willis> you will never get perfect support
<davidokner> I think things are going to get better with graphics support in Ubuntu thanks to Valve Software.
<davidokner> The Valve console will be using Linux.
<psusi> what does valve have to do with it?
<davidokner> Valve is releasing a console with steam and linux.
<psusi> they make games, not video drivers
<davidokner> And getting AMD and Nvidia to improve drivers.
<pv2b> valve is actively working with GPU manufacturers to make better graphics drivers for linux. intel notably.
<dr_willis> ill belive it when i se
<pv2b> let me see if i can find a reference on that.
<pv2b> there we go. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0MzQ
<davidokner> Also, think about it. Once there is a console that uses linux, they are going to want to make better support even if Valve wasn't helping them.
<davidokner> There is a very good chance that Linux will be the primary game OS.
<psusi> not really... it's up to the console maker to make their console work with the one video card they put in it...
<phunyguy_t430s> might be !ot
<phunyguy_t430s> just saying
<psusi> that doesn't give the video makers any reason to do general Linux support
<davidokner> You can sell more video cards if you support linux if it is used in a big game platform.
<phunyguy_t430s> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psusi> no, you just have to support the one that is used in the big game platform
<phunyguy_t430s> channel police.
<dr_willis> that logic hasent work
<psusi> with just the firmware that ships with it
<cynixx3> anyone know about proxy servers?
<phunyguy_t430s> !anyone | cynixx3
<ubottu> cynixx3: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<davidokner> Do you guys have any opinion on rEFInd?
<davidokner> Do you guys have any opinion on rEFInd vs. rEFIt?
<phunyguy_t430s> !poll | davidokner
<ubottu> davidokner: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cynixx3> Ok, Im getting an 403 user not allowed, Im trying to use tinyproxy I dont knwo where to look
<davidokner> Can I uninstall rEFIt and not lose Ubuntu, or screw it up?
<davidokner> I want to see if I can replace rEFIt with rEFInd.
<cynixx3> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cynixx3> !gq
<escott> davidokner, you really shouldn't need refit. the OSX boot menu should offer any bootcamp bios setups, and the efi menu should offer any efi options
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<cynixx3> !wallawalladingdongchime
<davidokner> escott: Ok, I'll have to try without. I installed rEFIt because ubuntu.com instruction on mac dual boot said to do that first.
<escott> davidokner, macs are weird and their efi implementation is broken so maybe if you are trying an efi boot you need it
<dr_willis> i thought macs  were perfect....   ;-)
<joe> Hello
<dr_willis> howdy
<Guest42557> I have an issue. I logged on to my laptop (running Ubuntu 12.04 w/ Gnome Classic) and my language was set to Chinese (or something similar).
<cynixx3> HAHA!
<_Tristan> Hi. I'm trying to set up efi booting but the tutorial isn't helping me... can anybody help?
<Caliber> Iv'e set the language to EN on the log in screen and ive gone into /etc/default/locale and changed all the settings to the english setting. Nothing has worked.
<Caliber> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> try making a new user. see what language they get
<Caliber> Alright, I shall try that. It's very odd because I haven't changed any setting (that I know of).
<Caliber> BRB!
<escott> _Tristan, maybe
<_Tristan> I need to make an efi partition, right? 100mb at the beginning of the drive?
<escott> _Tristan, for pure EFI yes
<_Tristan> I'll need a live usb for that. After I create that partition, what should I do escott?
<sleepee> hello people.  i've got a quick question.
<escott> _Tristan, install ubuntu. make sure grub-efi gets installed
<_Tristan> install ubuntu?
<escott> _Tristan, in fact the installer should handle everything
<_Tristan> I have to reinstall entirely?
<escott> _Tristan, if you are already installed i guess install grub-efi
<_Tristan> I just installed it a few weeks ago, and it didn't set up efi stuff
<_Tristan> it didn't make the efi partition, though
<phunyguy_t430s> hmmm... EFI.... I remember having issues with that as well.
<sleepee> i've been an ubuntu user for some time, but recently i've been dabbling in red hat based distros and discovered the wonders of LVM.  now, i'm curious as to whether the ubuntu installer lets you set up LVM because i can't find it for the life of me.
<Caliber> Yay! I went to make the new account (as suggested) and I was that my account (and the new accounts default) was set to Chinese. Used Google translate to figure out what English (American) was in Chinese and bam, fixed.
<Caliber> Thanks!
<escott> _Tristan, a lot of efi implementations these days will boot different media in different modes. so usb keys in bios mode, disks in efi or the reverse
<escott> _Tristan, that could account for an installed system being not what you want
<_Tristan> is there anything I can do?
<escott> sleepee, alternate supports it
<_Tristan> besides rolling over and dying?
<escott> _Tristan, in the efi setup you can switch options around
<_Tristan> in the bios?
<escott> _Tristan, technically its not "bios" but yes
<sleepee> you mean the alternate install cd?
<escott> sleepee, yes
<_Tristan> escott: so the big blue interface that looks like a bios that I access by hitting f2 during boot?
<phunyguy_t430s> Ubuntu installer ASKED me if I wanted to set up LVM...
<sleepee> ok.. cool!  thanks for the info!
<escott> _Tristan, yes.
<phunyguy_t430s> however it is a generic setup I assume.
<_Tristan> escott: unfortunately, being a laptop "bios", it's somewhat limited in options. It only lets be set EFI to "auto" or "disabled"
<sleepee> wait... which installer?
<escott> _Tristan, im trying to break my own habit of calling it "bios" because... its not
<_Tristan> is there something else I should call it?
<_Tristan> I mean, big blue interface sounds pretty good I guess.
<escott> _Tristan, efi setup would probably be the correct term. but in any case, auto would presumably trigger when it saw an efi partition on a gpt disk
<_Tristan> gpt disk...
<gustav__> When I'm trying to play a BluRay I lended off the local library, with VLC, I get this: "Error calculating media key. Missing right processing key" Any ideas on how to fix it?
<escott> _Tristan, i guess format the efi partition as fat and then install grub-efi
<_Tristan> does that stand for gyroscopic partition tits?
<escott> _Tristan, guid partition table
<_Tristan> oh, that makes sense
<_Tristan> should I install grub-efi from my live usb?
<escott> _Tristan, sure you could do that from a chroot
<OerHeks> gustav__, there is no way to play protected blueray discs yet, AFAIk
<_Tristan> chroot? What is this sorcery??
<gustav__> OerHeks: This, http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/, usually works.
<mazda01> trying to unmount a partition and I get umount: /media/1tb: device is busy.
<jagginess> _Tristan, your disk is gpt?
<_Tristan> should it be?
<mazda01> i've tried using sudo lsof but nothing appears to be accessing that device. can i just unplug it? its a usb external hard drive
<dr_willis> mazda01: close all apps acessing it
<escott> _Tristan, what does sudo parted -l say on the fourth line?
<mazda01> dr_willis: i just said, there's no apps accessing it, none in lsof anyway
<_Tristan> "Partition Table: msdos"
<OerHeks> gustav__, so why does that not work ?
<jagginess> _Tristan, if your disk is not gpt, your hybridbios should not be set to 'strict' efi -- hence you don't use grub-efi but grub-pc
<dr_willis> mazda01: you can use the sync command to force a sync befor pulling plug
<escott> _Tristan, so you aren't setup for efi boot
<_Tristan> :(
<gustav__> OerHeks: Well, I don't know, like I said, I get that message.
<_Tristan> that makes sad. Cry.
<mazda01> dr_willis: hows that?
<dr_willis> mazda01: make sure no terms are  cd'd into it
<escott> _Tristan, he system probably boots the install usb in bios mode which then installed the system as a bios system
<escott> _Tristan, if you want to convert you can... but unless you have a reason to
<dr_willis> sync  clears out the writeing buffers to disk
<_Tristan> I guess I don't need to...
<_Tristan> isn't efi faster?
<escott> _Tristan, no
<_Tristan> I was just looking for something to do this evening...
<_Tristan> guess I'll have to install systemd instead
<mazda01> dr_willis:  it's a headless server and I only access it via ssh. i am basically removing that drive cause it has bad sectors, so I am replacing the hdd inside the enclosure
<escott> _Tristan, if you want to convert go read rodsbooks.com
<mazda01> dr_willis: in that case will it just be ok to unplug it?
<dr_willis> mazda01:  should be.
<SpeedArtBot> Say something please?
<mazda01> dr_willis: yeah, I am seeing a whole bunch of this in the kern.log end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 1079757874
<dr_willis> safest would be reboot and pull it.
<OerHeks> gustav__, i examined both 32 + 64 bit 'keys, the 64 bit one is old 21-Dec-2011
<bazhang> SpeedArtBot, hi
<dr_willis> SpeedArtBot:  moo
<gustav__> OerHeks: What does that mean?
<OerHeks> gustav__, maybe your BR disc is too new, dunno
<gustav__> >_<
<SpeedArtBot> Thanks, i guess this is working then?
<gustav__> The library should really stop funding this type of shit.
<bazhang> SpeedArtBot, are you a bot
<OerHeks> gustav__,  http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/files/linux64/ & http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name:8080/files/linux32/
<bazhang> gustav__, no cursing here
<SpeedArtBot> if you can hear me, but yeah, i'm a bot, but at the moment i'm testing out the interface part. I can't connect to freenode, exces flood, so i figured go here and listen in.
<gustav__> bazhang: What do you mean?
<bazhang> SpeedArtBot, please dont test your bot here. remove it, thanks
<bazhang> gustav__, NO foul language. NO cursing here.
<gustav__> bazhang: Yes?
<OerHeks> gustav__, so those keys are highly illegal, complaints to the owner of that site.
<gustav__> OerHeks: How do you know that?
<OerHeks> gustav__, if it was legal, ubuntu will ship it, or make a wiki,  wouldn't they?
<gustav__> OerHeks: Obviously.
<wood_quinn> Does anyone here know what directory Transmission uses as a "Trashbin?"
<davidokner> Anyone know how to fix Surround Sound? It is coming out of the wrong speakers.
<davidokner> It normally does that when it outputs as DD instead of pcm.
<davidokner> My front left signal comes out my rear left speaker.
<Gaddel> hi, i have an elantech touchpad that is not recognized at all by xubuntu. it just says "ps/2 generic mouse". i've tried a bunch of fixes to no avail. running the latest kernel
<userZ> join #debian
<Gaddel> me?
<leftyfb> can someone please help me get my <super> key back from Unity? I NEED it for a terminal hotkey like I have it on other computers. I've tried so many different things, nothing is working.
<leftyfb> Also, rinfon is an onjoin spammer
<meaganicole> hello
<meaganicole> hello
<meaganicole> anyone there
<Gaddel> no
<meaganicole> lol and very funny
<meaganicole> i want to ask a question
<gustav__> A DVD seems to have lodged it self in the drive right now. I can't do eject /dev/xyz on it and two vlc processes has gone zombie. Should I just reboot?
<meaganicole> where can i download a full version of ubuntu?
<escott> gustav__, paperclip?
<meaganicole> i have 10.10 version, the ubuntu keeps asking me to update and it can't update
<xangua> meaganicole: from ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> meaganicole: ubuntu.com
<meaganicole> i tried
<escott> !eol | meaganicole
<ubottu> meaganicole: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<meaganicole> i tried doing a copy of a cd but won't work
<meaganicole> i have 4 cds of ubuntu that been downloaded from the official site but no use
<meaganicole> can't seem to boot/install
<leftyfb> meaganicole: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_the_ISO_on_to_a_DVD
<gustav__> escott: You think that will work? There is a hole.
<escott> meaganicole, have you checked the md5sum? did you burn them correctly (as iso not data)
<meaganicole> yes
<davidokner> When I run software center it often says it has to repair itself.
<escott> gustav__, i dont know what you mean by lodged, but that is the manual eject hole
<meaganicole> I also tried using ubuntu to burn the cd but still won't work
<ScottJensen> do-release-upgrade -d
<davidokner> meaganicole: Which ISO did you download?
<gustav__> escott: I think the OS is holding it.
<meaganicole> still won't work, i don't know if computer won't accept it or something else going off
<hilo> hello friends
<davidokner> hilo: I got it working.
<meaganicole> the ubuntu lte I think
<escott> gustav__, ok. well manual should get around that... the OS won't like it, but if things are going zombie
<gustav__> So, I'll just reboot then. Ok bye.
<hilo> davidokner, Wonderful. Just curious if it isn't too much trouble for you to PM me the solution you used?
<escott> meaganicole, beyond "it doesn't work" you havent told us much
<bazhang> !work | meaganicole
<meaganicole> still can't get the cd to work even though i downloaded
<ubottu> meaganicole: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ScottJensen> meaganicole: open terminal, sudo -i, then do-release-upgrade
<gustav__> I have to remember to umount discs before popping them out. LOL
<meaganicole> the file not found or command not found
<ScottJensen> eject cmd is your friend
<gustav__> Yeah.
<leftyfb> can someone please help me get my <super> key back from Unity? I NEED it for a terminal hotkey like I have it on other computers. I've tried so many different things, nothing is working.
<davidokner> Why does 12.04 have no restart option?
<hilo> davidokner, it does
<hilo> davidokner, if you click shutdown it is on the dialog
<meaganicole> is it possible to make a copy of ubuntu for me?
<ScottJensen> meaganicole: http://www.ubun2.com/question/1135/how_upgrade_ubuntu_1110_command_line
<hilo> davidokner, they moved it a bit is all
<davidokner> hilo: Oh, in the dialog to the left. I didn't see it.
<hilo> davidokner, got me the first time too
<ScottJensen> meaganicole: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<davidokner> hilo: 12.10 moved it to its own option I think.
<SpacePoet> from bash how do i get information about a package?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | meaganicole for 10.10
<escott> SpacePoet, dpkg or apt
<SpacePoet> how to with apt
<leftyfb> SpacePoet: sudo apt-cache show <package>
<ubottu> meaganicole for 10.10: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SpacePoet> thx
<cnz> question
<cnz> im running sudo services mythtv-backend start
<cnz> it says it starts and gives a pid
<meaganicole> it said that i hve the newest version
<cnz> yet it doesn't actually start the service
<cnz> im running 12.04
<logitech> check the log
<cnz> any ideas
<logitech> -> /var/log
<cnz> which log
<logitech> mythtv
<sargennto> Have posted this on the forums with no response. Maybe you all can help. Ever since I installed the package 'xubuntu-desktop' my volume slider graphic is now missing in unity... How can I fix this and also is it safe to just remove the 'xubuntu-desktop' package?
<hilo> davidokner, To be honest, I rarely use intermediate releases. I stick with the LTS release unless something specific in the new version makes it worth my while. I don't like having to worry about the minute changes they make that have sweeping effects on my configurations. :) Most of my equipment is still running 10.04, and a few 12.04.
<cnz> there isnt one
<logitech> open terminal and see what logs u have
<logitech> ls /var/log
<davidokner> hilo: I wanted the AMD driver and it didn't work with 12.10
<SpacePoet> how do i unmount a cd?
<cnz> logitech, /var/log/mythtv is empty
<SpacePoet> unmount /media/cd?
<logitech> eject /dev/cdrom
<ScottJensen> eject /dev/sr0
<SpacePoet> i want to unmount not eject
<SpacePoet> sorry
<meaganicole> i have tried updating but says 1 file not found
<logitech> df -h
<logitech> umount /dev/cd-rom
<hilo> davidokner, that is a great reason ;) The systems I did move to 12.04 were motivated by a similar driver situation
<logitech> replace cd-rom with the device pointer
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  <----- meaganicole
<bazhang> meaganicole, read that link
<meaganicole> ok but my computer is really slow at the moment, won't respond at times
<bazhang> meaganicole, thats the link you need. read it
<meaganicole> ok I'm reading
<logitech> fglrx vs xorg-ari driver
<jubei> guys i am trying to remove a package but it says the following packages have unmet dependencies and recomments that I do apt-get -f install to correct them
<jubei> the thing is that the problematic packages come from an additional ppa
<jubei> I've removed that ppa from etc/apt/sources.list , i've done apt-get update
<jubei> but still the problem persists
<C4zz1dy> have u done apt-get update?
<C4zz1dy> o sry
<C4zz1dy> lol.
<C4zz1dy> in that case your problem is out of my league already :\
<escott> !info ppa-purge | jubei
<ubottu> jubei: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jubei> escott: the problem is that If I try to install ppa-purge I still get the broken/unmet dependencies thingie :)
<rinfon> guys, i want to change the desktop background picture,but when i reboot the computer,the picture restore default,why?
<WHAT_UP> is it easy to switch ubuntu into effectively xubuntu?
<logitech> i hate the Unity desktop
<bazhang> !ot | logitech
<ubottu> logitech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> WHAT_UP, yes
<rinfon> me too
<skp1> unity is awesome.
<bazhang> complaints to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kvothetech> WHAT_UP: install xfce
<bazhang> WHAT_UP, the package xubuntu-desktop then
<bazhang> !purexfce| WHAT_UP
<ubottu> WHAT_UP: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<skp1> how do i remove the amazon advertisments in ubuntu 12.10?
<bazhang> !adlens | skp1
<ubottu> skp1: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<WHAT_UP> bazhang: say i need to upgrade from 11.04, and i want to have xfce at the end. should i do that before or after the upgrade?
<bazhang> WHAT_UP, I'd migrate home to a new partition, then install 12.10 fresh (xubuntu)
<logitech> by default my home is on it's own partition
<bazhang> logitech, why are you telling us this?
<dr_willis> you are allready ahead of the game then. ;)
<dr_willis> clean install of xubuntu 12.10 and you are all set
<WHAT_UP> bazhang: alright. sounds like a plan (esp. since i already have an xubuntu 12.10 dvd) thanks!
<C4zz1dy> how could you hate the Unity desktop...D:
<dr_willis> unity works well for me.
<dr_willis> i set my windows7 panels vertical even. ;)
<WHAT_UP> the big mistake in unity, imo, is putting everything on the left
<WHAT_UP> by default
<WHAT_UP> (let alone that it was effectively forced on people, which people don't like)
<dr_willis> forcing changes on people.. how Microsoftish of them. ;)
<WHAT_UP> the scrollbar is already on the right side of the screen, so the mouse is on that side the majority of the time anyway. no reason to have to move it all the way to the left to interact with a sidebar whose icons change size on you
<dr_willis> they are being forward thinking for when the ubuntu tablets arive.... when ever that happens
<kingbeast> is there an app I can use to stream my desktop other than vlc?
<dr_willis> actually i rarely use the actual scrollbars.
<WHAT_UP> in the same sense that it's forward thinking to get rid of 1920x1200 displays in favor of hd-compatible 1920x1080
<dr_willis> kingbeast:  i belive there is. but i cant recall the names. other then 'webcamstudio' which may be outdated
<dr_willis> kingbeast:  askubuntu.com may have some suggestions
<kingbeast> thanks dr_willis
<logitech> how do i tell which video driver X11 is using?
<logitech> i seen under settings VESA:SUMO
<escott> logitech, you can read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log but its rather verbose
<logitech> is it not using fglrx?
<escott> logitech, i like to glxing | grep -i renderer or grep -i vendor
<davidokner> Can Ubuntu add an Oracle Java installer?
<logitech> dont have glxing
<Ibidem> glxinfo
<escott> logitech, glxinfo sorry
<Chronon> Is anyone else having problems with SysRq on 12.10?  After upgrading SysRq combinations don't work.
<Ibidem> and grep renderer is most informative
<trism> Chronon: many sysrq combinations are disabled by default in 12.10
<logitech> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6620G
<trism> Chronon: see /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf for details and instructions to enable them again
<Chronon> Thanks, trism!
<logitech> so i guess it is using the fglrx driver
<rushboy> hello this is a newbie question : if i want to view the source code of any application i just unpacked using 'sudo apt-get install'  , is it possible to view the source code through github only or is there another way ?
<Ibidem> trying to get audio recording working with my laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad X100e; standard webcam, which is working except for sound, and HD ATI SB/Conexant pebble soundcard)
<Ibidem> rushboy: not very clear what you mean, but the source you just downloaded is in a local folder
<Ibidem> oh sorry, misread what you wrote
<escott> rushboy, enable deb-src and install those pacakges
<Ibidem> use "apt-get source <package>"
<cnz> how do you format a disk with ext4 from command line?
<cnz> I used fdisk to partition the drive
<escott> cnz, mkfs.ext4
<cnz> escott so mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda?
<escott> cnz, no the partition number
<rushboy> okay , thanks escott and Ibidem :)
<cnz> right
<cnz> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 etc etc correct?
<Ibidem> yes
<escott> cnz, yes
<cnz> thanks :)
<yuntsewu> Anyone remember how to change the touchpad sensitivity with xinput?
<cnz> escott is it normal for mkfs.ext4 to take up 28gigs of disk space?
<Hwkiller> yes
<escott> cnz, depends on how big the disk is
<dr_willis> 5% is reserved by default
<HorizonXP> can anyone suggest an IRC channel for discussion about installing Ubuntu on a Chromebook?
<dr_willis> thats changeable via the tune2fsa command
<dr_willis> thats changeable via the tune2fs command
<cnz> dr_willis can I change it to 5%
<cnz> I mean to 0%
<dfcnvt> Did anybody tried 'stress' command?
<Sumesh> I need to run a couple of xmodmap commands at startup to remap a key, what's the right way to do it?
<dfcnvt> I've tried it out but doesn't seems to create a final log or documentation.
<deven_> how to limit workspace to 1
<escott> cnz, as long as it is between 0 and 100% thats allowed
<Ibidem> Sumesh: put them in .Xmodmap, IIRC
<cnz> escott, is this correct tune2fs -c 0
<escott> cnz, i dont know. check the man page
<rushboy> escott, after cloning a particular repository via git if I edit the code will I be able to see the changes in the concerned application as well ?
<escott> rushboy, if you recompile and install your version
<rushboy> escott, so is this correct : first a clone a repo , then edit a chunk of code and commit it and maybe installing the version  i committed will make my changes visible ? (this might be very vague to ask but pardon me I am new to open source softwares )
<escott> rushboy, yes, but you should be careful installing your own versions you dont want to overwrite the existing version or in some way break other programs
<cnz> dr_willis you know how to change it with tune2fs I read the man pages but still lost
<dr_willis> cnz:  set the % to be zero i recall
<dr_willis> the change may not take effect untill a reboot however
<rushboy> escott, thanks :)
<escott> !packaging | rushboy
<ubottu> rushboy: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<escott> rushboy, read those docs to get a sense for how it works. also look at checkinstall
<cnz> yeah -m 0
<cnz> does it need to be reformatted after that
<escott> cnz, no. but it should be fscked
<cnz> k
<Tex_Nick> HorizonXP : you can install Ubuntu on a chromebook the same as you would on any other x86 platform ... www.ubuntu.com @ the top of the page choose "Download" then look @ 12.04 installation instructions ... for specific questions, you could ask in this channel
<cnz> hhmm
<cnz> I cant' umount it after running tune2fs
<escott> cnz, you should have umounted before running tune2fs
<dr_willis> i seem to recall always doing it on a unmounteted fs.
<cnz> aahh
<cnz> well poop LOL
<dr_willis> may be a good idea to reboot. ;)
<dr_willis> those setings may not take effect untill after a reboot anyway
<cnz> yep LOL
<cnz> great :(
<cnz> system is fucked :(
<Ibidem> HorizonXP: Tex_Nick is right unless it's a Samsung chromebook, which is arm
<Ibidem> cnz: unbootable? or just that partition unmountable?
<Tex_Nick> Ibidem : thanks for the correction ;)
<cnz> Ibidem, system wont boot, get the grub menu select to boot and that's it
<cnz> Ibidem, looks like the system is unbootable
<cnz> which I don't see why the os drive would even be effected
<ariane5> does ubuntu play youtube videos?
<Ibidem> cnz: what happens if you select recovery/remove "quiet" ?
<almoxarife> ariane5: yes
<Ibidem> ariane5: install flashplugin-installer or such
<Ibidem> otherwise, it's only HTML5, which works for most videos
<ariane5> if i install flash ubuntu will work not good i think
<ariane5> the same is with java
<cnz> this just reminds me on why I quit using ubuntu
<Patero-ng> when was gnome stopped being used
<ariane5> do i right ?
<cnz> Ibidem ok that booted to a menu
<almoxarife> cnz: you quit because you cant install ubuntu on a toaster?
<cnz> lol almoxarife
<escott> almoxarife, those BSG toasters will kill you before you get close enough to insert the install media. its a bad idea
<almoxarife> escott: the kerosene powered ones are more forgiving
<HorizonXP> Tex_Nick, Ibidem: No, I was referring to the ARM Chromebook
<cnz> Ibidem, looks like something is wrong with /dev/sda
<dr_willis> cnz:  you didend use that tunefs command on sda? but on sda1 or sda?
<cnz> sda1
<dr_willis> ok. ;)
<cnz> sorry should've been more specific
<dr_willis> ive never had tune2fs hurt a fs.
<cnz> well it's not mounting
<cnz> so its hanging up
<dr_willis> ive also never used tune2fs on a mounted fs. ;)
<dr_willis> can a live cd mount the fs?
<davidokner> I can't believe I figured out how to install java by following the directions.
<davidokner> Couldn't Ubuntu have an Oracle Java installer in the app store?
<dr_willis> 'always read and follow label directions'
<dr_willis> davidokner:  no.. oracle wont let them
<davidokner> dr_willis: Could Ubuntu Create some kind of automation script?
<dr_willis> there used to be one.. then Oravle changed the licenseing terms
<davidokner> Like a script that downloads it and runs the commands?
<dr_willis> the gpl java works for me.
<cnz> dr_willis I just mounted it manually
<dr_willis> davidokner:  the webupd8 ppa has a script
<cnz> booted the system in recovery mode
<cnz> well from the recovery mode kernel
<suttiwit> whoa
<davidokner> My IDE requires Oracle Java.
<suttiwit> wait a sec
<davidokner> RubyMine requires Oracle java they said.
<Ibidem> HorizonXP: looks like you need chrbuntu
<dr_willis> never heard of it.
<Tex_Nick> HorizonXP : if you google "install ubuntu on arm chromebook" you'll find a lot of info ... sorry i can't help yoy specifically on arm ... there are people here who can though ... maybe not at the moment ... keep trying though
<davidokner> Not having java could be a problem for casual user adoption of Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> for the casual user the gpl java works in most cases
<davidokner> dr_willis: Oh
<dr_willis> blame oracle for their silly licensing.
<suttiwit> WHY? You know, if one ubuntu server version is EOL, the server ppl gonna have to upgrade, right? but for servers, they can't reboot, turn off or else the whole thing will shutdown.
<davidokner> dr_willis: I'm not even sure if most people use java anymore today on desktops. They use flash a lot though.
<davidokner> Ubuntu seems to be like a harder to use version of OS X
<suttiwit> Is there a way to upgrade without rebooting.
<Abhijit> hi. i downloaded ubuntu font from http://font.ubuntu.com/ by clicking download for free. and i extracted the zip dolder into .fonts in /home directory. but in abiword and libreoffice writer i can only see 4 veriations i.e. ubuntu, mono, condesned and light. i cant see greek, latin, cyrillic and other variations. i am using opensuse 12.2
<Ibidem> Oracle says that the GPL java is the reference version
<nubfestngalore> suttiwit, ksplice
<dr_willis> so anything that  'needs' oracle java is not following the standard? ;)
<Hwkiller> is openjdk GPL?
<nubfestngalore> suttiwit, pay attention for possible problems via own google researches before using it, just in case
<Ibidem> dr_willis, Hwkiller: yes to both
<kristian-aalborg> cheers
<kristian-aalborg> running Lubuntu
<davidokner> Fubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> www.lubuntu.net
<kristian-aalborg> LXDE on top
<cnz> woot
<cnz> sysem is hosed
 * dr_willis gives cnz a gold star.  for record time in hoseing a system
<dr_willis> ;)
<cnz> I would really like to know why tune2fs screwed up the whole system
<kristian-aalborg> tar: /home/kristian/.dropbox/command_socket: socket ignored
<kristian-aalborg> <kristian-aalborg> tar: /home/kristian/.dropbox/iface_socket: socket ignored
<dr_willis> ive never had it mess up a system
<cnz> yeah it won't boot
<kristian-aalborg> I got this message when doing something unrelated
<cnz> just goes to black screen and hangs there
<dr_willis> i do think ive used it on mounted / befor also.
<HorizonXP> Tex_Nick: yeah, i've been looking through those. I haven't got my Chromebook yet, just researching right now. Thanks tho
<cnz> but the recovery krenel will boot to a menu
<cnz> I really wished debian liked ati
<cnz> I would go back to debian
<dr_willis> no one likes ati. ;) its just tolerated
<cnz> lol
<cnz> they have seriously gone way down kill
<Tex_Nick> HorizonXP : hey no problem ... and it is being done by many people ... looks like ... good luck :)
<dr_willis> from what i read amd/ati needs to do some hard work to turn things around..
<cnz> dr_willis, yeah they do
<dr_willis> i havent bought either in years.
<cnz> well I bought the 6870 beginning of the year
<cnz> big mistake
<cnz> should've went iwth the 560ti
<dr_willis> now if intel would just get in gear and make some kicking 3d cards....
<cnz> lol
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis, agreed.
<cnz> nvidia needs to make some cards with more outputs
<dr_willis> i saw some 'usb' external monitors that are supposed to work with 12.10
<cnz> usb monitors huh
<cnz> that's interesting
<cnz> wow system booted
<dr_willis> yep. about $90 for a 15 inch one
<cnz> how can I find out wtf was going on and why it took like 20minutes to boot
<escott> cnz, dmesg
<dr_willis> cnz:  perhaps it was fscking?
<cnz> dr_willis maybe
<cnz> but now I don't even have network support
<RickZilla> !lang dr_willis
<cnz> friggin awesome
<RickZilla> !language dr_willis
<RickZilla> dang, I tried
<dr_willis> but ive never had a system take that long to fsck.  how big was the fs?
<dr_willis> the bot has been sickly today
<phunyguy_t430s> correct syntax would help
<escott> ubottu heal thyself
<RickZilla> Yeah, I can see that
<RickZilla> I just didn't think works like fsck were allowed in here
<phunyguy_t430s> !language | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<phunyguy_t430s> see?
<canaima_> hola
<RickZilla> Got it...thanks
<canaima_> quien
<escott> !es | canaima_
<ubottu> canaima_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<RickZilla> canaima_ #ubuntu-es
<mynameisthom> hello, I'm starting to learn bash script. I'd like to ask, what is $? means in bash script?
<Hwkiller> the error code of the last run command
<phunyguy_t430s> mynameisthom, IIR error code
<phunyguy_t430s> IIRC*
<canaima_> no
<canaima_> mi pc no quieres abrir nada de inter
<phunyguy_t430s> ok #2.
<phunyguy_t430s> !es | canaima_
<ubottu> canaima_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<RickZilla> canaima_ #ubuntu-es, mi espanol no es muy bueno, lo siento
<RickZilla> Where would be a recommended resource for learning how to run a server with ubuntu?
<cnz> ok redid the partitioning of the sda hopefully that fixes something but I doubt it
<phunyguy_t430s> !ubuntu-server | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mynameisthom> phunyguy_t430s: thank you
<phunyguy_t430s> for?
<cnz> dr_willis, what's the chancs of the hard drive being bad?
<phunyguy_t430s> oh, right.
<phunyguy_t430s> I'm tired
<kristian-aalborg> this is too weird... I can't ls in my home dir
<phunyguy_t430s> kristian-aalborg, who ownes it?
<phunyguy_t430s> owns*
<kristian-aalborg> phunyguy_t430s, I do?
<phunyguy_t430s> kristian-aalborg, either that is true, or your HDD is bad.
<Tex_Nick> cnz : years of pc troubleshooting lead me to beleive that what Linus Torvalds said about hard drives ( They are the devil ) is true :)
<phunyguy_t430s> isn't*
<dr_willis> cnz i find hard drives to be the most likely to fail part of any pc these days
<cnz> well even if it is f'ed I will get a replacement it's not even a year old
<cnz> has a 3year warranty
<phunyguy_t430s> cnz, you will need an error code for that.
<cnz> dr_willis this is even odd, even the live cd is taking for ever to boot
<dr_willis> if you can convince them its bad. ;)
 * Logitech is wondering why video playback is soo choppy
 * phunyguy_t430s glares at cnz's motherboard.
<cnz> lol it's not the motherboard
<Abhijit> hi. i downloaded ubuntu font from http://font.ubuntu.com/ by clicking download for free. and i extracted the zip dolder into .fonts in /home directory. but in abiword and libreoffice writer i can only see 4 veriations i.e. ubuntu, mono, condesned and light. i cant see greek, latin, cyrillic and other variations. i am using opensuse 12.2
<phunyguy_t430s> mhm.
<cnz> I blame ubuntus install boot images just to take 3days to boot to install screen
<phunyguy_t430s> not sure opensuse is supported here
<phunyguy_t430s> Abhijit, #opensuse ?
<TheLordOfTime> cnz, i think the issue's your system, not the live CD.  it loads in about 3 minutes here.
<TheLordOfTime> and on a lot of my clients' systems too.
<cnz> lol I doubt it's mysystem
<kristian-aalborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1250915
<cnz> i5 ivy bridge 16gigs of ram
<RickZilla> cnz: Yeah, if ubuntu takes three days to boot on your machine, and three minutes on everybody else's, the problem probably isn't the boot cd.
<phunyguy_t430s> cnz : famous last words
<phunyguy_t430s> cnz, I hate the same type of system
<cnz> RickZilla LOL I was exaderading (how ever that word is spelled)
<almoxarife> cnz: you proved that either you cant install something or your toaster is not ready for a ubuntu install
<phunyguy_t430s> mine starts fast on the livecd
<cnz> almoxarife lol
<cnz> lol
<phunyguy_t430s> owned.
<cnz> phunyguy_t430s, probably my pos lg blu-ray burner
<phunyguy_t430s> cnz, maybe sol
<phunyguy_t430s> so*
<phunyguy_t430s> I have to go to sleep.
<phunyguy_t430s> g/n
<cheesecakes> can i add another distro to my current setup which includes:ubuntu + win xp
<Tex_Nick> cnz : FYI ... Western Digital offers a free Drive diagnostic tool, it used to be called "wddiag" i think ... Segate also has one , not sure what it's called though
<cheesecakes> the main thing i am confused about is grub2 configuration
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: if you can install it it can be included
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: no grub yet?
<cheesecakes> i have grun2 installed
<cheesecakes> *grub
<cheesecakes> should i install another grub2 while installing say arch
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: if grub is already there then grub is a non-issue, generally
<cheesecakes> or will grub auto detect?
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: grub should auto detect
<cheesecakes> so i skip the part about installing grub
<cheesecakes> *bootloader
<thunder1212> i use ubuntu 12.04.1
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: i would, yes
<thunder1212> i use it on my laptop and that is the only os i installed
<cheesecakes> so just create a partition and install the os and i'll have a menu entry?
<cheesecakes> in grub
<thunder1212> recently i tried debian 6 and installed it alongside ubuntu
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: pretty much
<cheesecakes> ok cool
<thunder1212> then i decided to rremove debian.. so i logged in to ubuntu and deleted the partiition containing debian
<cheesecakes> no need for a seperate boot partition too
<almoxarife> thunder1212: can you place all that info on one line?
<phunyguy_t430s> !enter | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thunder1212> no when i boot i get error grub rescue>
<thunder1212> : ( what to do now
<thunder1212> almoxarife: ok sorry..
<phunyguy_t430s> !guidelines | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dr_willis> determine what os you want to manage grub.  use a live cd to repair grub from that os
<thunder1212> dr_willis: right now i am chatting from ubuntu 12.04.1 live disk
<dr_willis> the 'boot-repair' tool from a ubuntu live cd should fix it all up
<thunder1212> dr_willis: where is the tool
<dr_willis> you will need to install boot-repair however
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> the boot-repair wiki page has the exact commands to use to install it
 * dr_willis wishes they would include it by default...
<Lemanja> todo en ingles¿
<aeon-ltd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Karlo_> Hi.  I just did apt-get install smbfs; then [as root] LOGNAME=karlo USER=karlo smbmount //10.10.10.4/SHAREDIR /mnt/foop -o 'username=karlo,uid=karlo'; this correctly made /mnt/foop point to SHAREDIR on the Windows machine on the LAN.  However, the directory and the files in it are all owned by root instead of me.  Did I skip a step?
<Abhijit> phunyguy_t430s, i am talking about "ubuntu" fonts btw. fyi. in case you have missed it.
<droidmaxxx> guys how can I login as root in ubuntu??
<thunder1212> dr_willis: ok.. i did the recomended repair no i'll reboot
<Abhijit> droidmaxxx, you can not from gui. from terminal do sudo su
<cnz> dr_willis the only good thing asbout ati is their output display ability
<dr_willis> droidmaxxx:  use sudo as needed is the proper way
<cnz> my card will support up to 6 monitors
<dr_willis> dont do 'sudo su' ;)
<Abhijit> su
<dr_willis> sudo -s
<Abhijit> i see
<thunder1212> dr_willis: or should i use advanced settings
<dr_willis> cnz:  you must have a big desk
<droidmaxxx> Abhijit: hmm... dr_willis I'm trying to edit tor config file in here /etc/default/tor but I cant
<dr_willis> thunder1212:  the normal 'fix stuff' settings seem to work for me
<cnz> nope
<Abhijit> droidmaxxx, sudo nano /etc/decault/tor
<dr_willis> droidmaxxx:  yes you can....
<cnz> going to mount 4 small tv/monitors 2 on each side of my 60" tv
<cnz> so will have a total of 5
<droidmaxxx> Abhijit: what's nano do??
<dr_willis> cnz:  and get a  nice tan
<cnz> lol why would I get a nice tan
<dr_willis> !info nano
<cnz> well it is still pretty hot here lol
<cnz> it's been in the 80s :(
<dr_willis> nano = a text editor
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1 (quantal), package size 175 kB, installed size 584 kB
<cnz> nano = pico renamed
<droidmaxxx> okays :)
<cnz> which will never be as bad ass as vim
<_Tristan> Using 12.04. Got drunk last night and tried to make optimus work. How can I reset my graphics driver stuff back to the defaults without reinstalling my OS?
<dr_willis> nano = annoying for  'complete' beginners. ;)
<Abhijit> droidmaxxx, a command line text editor
<droidmaxxx> Abhijit: opened it... shows nothing total blank... I can see that editor GUI in terminal..
<dr_willis> you spelt the path/file wrong..
<dr_willis> or it is empty ;)
<droidmaxxx> Abhijit: dr_willis can I edit it using normal GUI editor like leafpad ??
<dr_willis> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Abhijit> !tor | time to do some reading droidmaxxx
<ubottu> time to do some reading droidmaxxx: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<dr_willis> with gksudo  yes...
<dr_willis> sudo for cli apps.. gksudo for gui apps
<droidmaxxx> Abhijit: I know abt tor :P I'm not familiar with Ubuntu... this sudo thingy and command can you suggest some online fast guide to all this??
<Abhijit> droidmaxxx, you dont know what is path to edit and whats the file to edit. learn tor first. not the ubuntu
<droidmaxxx> :(
<dr_willis> ;(?
<afeagle> when installing Ubuntu Server, does /boot have to be in a separate partition?
<dr_willis> afeagle:  i dont think its required. but itd common in many setups
<cnz> FING HELL
<afeagle> then in that case, should the /boot partition come before root or after?
<afeagle> or does it matter?
<dr_willis> old skool ways put /boot/ as the first partiton on the hd.
<cnz> dr_willis, tune2fs won't take now
<cnz> I unmounted the drive
<cnz> ran tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1
<Karlo_> droidmaxxx: the sudo thingy is simply: "sudo COMMAND" means "do COMMAND as super user (root)".
<cnz> fsck /dev/sda1 then formatted it
<dr_willis> lilo limts had /boot/ being totally belo the 1024 cylinder  boundry
<cnz> and remounted and it's still taking up 5%
<dr_willis> cnz:  you tune2fs it after formating
<cnz> k
<cnz> then fsck it
<droidmaxxx> Karlo_: I know what sudo does :\ I had used it to apt-get  etc ect
<dr_willis> and im not sure why you fscked bedor formating
<afeagle> I have used ubuntu desktop pretty heavily the last 5 years, but decided to venture into server use, but am having booting trouble
<voxadam> I'm running 12.10 server on VMWare and for some reason am unable to find the openssh-client and openssh-server packages that the offical documentation tells me should be available.
<dr_willis> you can setup a desktop to do servedr tasks
<afeagle> I have the boot first then root right behind the windows load, but when I try to install grub it keeps failing
<droidmaxxx> Abhijit: dr_willis I got my mistake :P that nano you gave was sudo nano /etc/decault/tor but its "sudo nano /etc/default/tor" :) working
<cnz> dr_willis, well what is the correct order to do it
<cnz> I have tried it both ways and it wont' resize it
<dr_willis> !tab | droidmaxxx
<ubottu> droidmaxxx: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cnz> it's still doing 5%
<Abhijit> god
<afeagle> windows by itself starts just fine, but once I drop Ubuntu Server in, I get the loathsome no disc error!
<dr_willis> cnz:  fdisk, format, tune2fs. reboot
<droidmaxxx> ubottu: I know that :P
<ubottu> droidmaxxx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * droidmaxxx facepalm
<cnz> dr_willis, ok will try it again
<afeagle> so with win taking partition 1, boot taking partition 2 and root taking partition 3, which one should I install the grub into during install?
<dr_willis> afeagle:  grub goes on the hd. not a partition. ie: sda   NOT sda
<dr_willis> afeagle:  grub goes on the hd. not a partition. ie: sda   NOT sda1
<dr_willis> and you really dont need a /boot/ partition
<afeagle> I thought I read that on one of the forums, but doesnt that put it into the MBR by specifying only the drive?
<dr_willis> grub goes in the mbr... yes
<droidmaxxx> Abhijit: can you tell me what to press to use command ^O or ^R ?? in nano ??
<cnz> LOL
<Abhijit> droidmaxxx, CTRl
<DrGrov> I gotta wonder, how does login screen wallpapers get changed in 12.04? I does not stick when I change it.
<dr_willis> ^ = press the control ket
<dr_willis> key
<Abhijit> the control button
<cnz> I love grub boot errors
<afeagle> for some reason I thought that I read somewhere that putting it into the MBR on a multi boot system was a bad thing?
<dr_willis> #1 resson i hate nano as a reccomendation to beginners
 * Abhijit blesses cnz with loads of grub errors for his lifetime.
<dr_willis> afeagle:  ive always put it in the mbr.. for years
<cnz> lol Abhijit
<droidmaxxx> Abhijit: is write out same as save??
<dr_willis> grub on the mbr = common practiced
<afeagle> ok, thanks for the assistance!
<Abhijit> dr_willis, ok droidmaxxx do not use nano for the time bing.i give you 15 mins. use vim or vi. and come back and give your valuable reply to dr_willis .
<Abhijit> droidmaxxx, yes
<afeagle> I thought so, but then ran across that post and it really had me upside down
<kdccb> HOW TO CONNETCT WIFI MOBILES TO WIRED CONNECTIONS
<dr_willis> write out the buffer to a file .. = save
<dr_willis> !ics | kdccb
<ubottu> kdccb: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<hilarie> When you are using other peoples commands from forums and stuff, sometimes it has & or && in them, what does that do, I can't seem to google it
<dr_willis> hilarie:  'bash job controll'  check
<dr_willis> & = run in background
<Tex_Nick> afeagle : Wikipedia has a rather good description of the MBR "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record"
<afeagle> so then could it be a problem that these os are going on sdf instead of sda?
<droidmaxxx> dr_willis: Wrote :)  thank you....
<dr_willis> && = run following IF first succedes
<kdccb> thanks dr_willis
<hilarie> dr_willis, thank you
<dr_willis> afeagle:  grub goes on the mbr of the hd you want to boot. you have not mentioned partioning other disks.. just the one
<dr_willis> you can put linux all on sdf. and grub on sdf also.. then boot sdf.. leaving windows untouched
<afeagle> I know, I have four other drives in RAID for storage, and they show as A-D but they have to be on those due to being the only ones that are RAID enable, so was worried that being on sdf may cause an issue
<dr_willis> i dont do raid. so no idea on that
<afeagle> sde is a blank test bed drive, unused
<afeagle> just wondering if having them all on sdf including MBR could cause an issue instead of sda
<afeagle> Tex_Nick, thanks for the site!
<prabu> how to install skype in ubuntu 12
<Tex_Nick> afeagle : hey no problem ... it's a good article ;-)
<DrGrov> How could I make Dash forget everything? It remembers my Videos, Music etc etc. and I do not like that. I tried MyUnity, Ubuntu Tweak etc. and have them installed but I must be missing something on how to set up.
<afeagle> Thanks dr_willis for all the great intel
<_Tristan> is there any way to make it log in automatically... without a gui?
<fleet_skeet> how do i add/change software sources in quantal quetzal? on unity.
<Patero-ng> when was gnome stopped being used
<fleet_skeet> anyone?
<fleet_skeet> how to change sources in quantal quetzal?
<fleet_skeet> and add more sources
<afeagle> one last question, during the install, do I mark just /boot as bootable or root as well?  I don't remember seeing this option in earlier versions.
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  unity runs on top of gnome3
<dr_willis> its a shell for gnome
<dr_willis> i dont think grub cares about the bootable flag
<dr_willis> !repos | fleet_skeet
<afeagle> makes sense, thanks again dr_willis
<fleet_skeet> dr_willis: what? how to change? this goddamn interface is horrible
<dr_willis> fleet_skeet:   same as its always been done.. /etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d or the software-sources tool
<dr_willis> or use  the ppa commands to add ppas
<ubottu> fleet_skeet: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<_Tristan> could somebody help me reset my graphics? I've tried every tutorial and read every thread.
<dr_willis> _Tristan:  depends on what you did to them
<_Tristan> don't remember, was drunk
<_Tristan> I think I installed the x-swat ppa
<dr_willis> then i suggest a reinstall.
<SpeedArtBot> I like Vi
<_Tristan> and a few nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> theres the ppa-purge tools
<_Tristan> I did ppa-purge
<voxadam> How do I get rid of the standard motd? I edited it as root and saved it but the damn thing came back. While we
<snkt> hello
<dr_willis> but we dont know what you did.. so we cant really advise what to do
<_Tristan> oh, wait a minute, I do have bash history
<dr_willis> !motd
<_Tristan> though I can't exactly tell what I was doing...
<snkt> can anyone help me how to install splash screen on ubuntu 11.10  for ARM .... I have used ubuntucore image for ARM...
<dr_willis> motd is handled by  a service.. is about all i recall.
<dr_willis> its built up from  some other files in /etc/
<Patero-ng> when was gnome stopped being used
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  unity is a shell for gnome3.. so the answer is 'never'
<Patero-ng> when was unity started then
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dr_willis> about 4 releases ago i think
<Patero-ng> many people didn't like that dr_jesus
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  so?
<Tex_Nick> Patero-ng : "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases" might help you
<dr_willis> do you have an actual support question?
<Patero-ng> if people don't like it is because something is wrong with unity
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  your logic is flawed..
<dr_willis> do you have an actual support question?
<Patero-ng> thanks
<Patero-ng> no yet but thanks for being so precious
<fleet_skeet> Patero-ng: case in point : its damn hard to find the advanced settings. and there is no "fallback" option at login, to change out of the default unity
<dr_willis> the fallback option was scheduled to be removed in the next release.. but i think its been given an extention. :)
<fleet_skeet> how do i make a usb drive bootable? from ubuntu?
<Patero-ng> I liked how 10.04 was I still have it on my older pc
<dr_willis> fleet_skeet:  what are you trying to get it to boot?
<Tex_Nick> fleet_skeet : usually done through BIOS :Boot Priority"
<dr_willis> was that what he was asking?
<Patero-ng> eres lindo
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : not sure ... seemed like it though ?
<dr_willis> Mind reading skill is required for helping in this channel..
<fleet_skeet> well, im trying to install ubuntu onto it
<fleet_skeet> i have a usb drive, with 4 partitions
<Patero-ng> rely how big is it
<fleet_skeet> Patero-ng: 4 gb :)
<dr_willis> you 'image' the ubuntu iso onto a usb in different ways... you can boot a usb flasn and do a 'full' install to a 2nd usb flash/usb if you wanted
<fleet_skeet> im trying to install ubuntu on the 4th partition
<fleet_skeet> dr_willis: ok, that sound logical.
<TheLordOfTime> not certain 1GB is enough to fully run Ubuntu...
<dr_willis> why would you partition a 4gb usb? ;)
<TheLordOfTime> that's a good question, too :P
<fleet_skeet> dr_willis: some sort of crazy experiment. dont ask
<SpacePoet> how big should i make my install partition?
<fleet_skeet> i want the linux partition to be encrypted
<dr_willis> grub2 can be setup to boot iso files
<fleet_skeet> and the other 3 partitions to be encrypted, but unlockable
<dr_willis> 1gb is not big enough to install 12.10 onto i imagine
<dr_willis> 4gb would be barely enough i bet
<sub__> I'd say 16gb to be safe.
<dr_willis> assuming you want to do any real work with it
<Patero-ng> you can boot live from 800mb usb partition
<fleet_skeet> ok, here is the thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093591
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : i made an asumption ... thanks for reminding of that bad side of doing so :)
<dr_willis> you can 'boot' from a 128mb flash also... but  thats besided the point
<fleet_skeet> so, i get a bigger drive?
<fleet_skeet> hold on, brb
<Patero-ng> he can boot and save data onto other partition I am saying am i right
<dr_willis> you can do a 'full' install to usb flash and have all sorts of partitions if you wanted to
<dr_willis> for a useable system  / would need to be a few gb in size
<TheLordOfTime> i agree with dr_willis, you'd need a few GBs of disk space for it to be truly usable
<TheLordOfTime> bootability != usability
<Patero-ng> are there pendrives of size 120 or higher
<TheLordOfTime> 120 GB?
<TheLordOfTime> not that i'm aware of.
<rushboy> can anyone please help me with this : if I clone a repository from using clone command in terminal doesn't that serve the purpose of the software also being installed ? (the software concerned here is ClamAV and the git repository is : https://github.com/doomicon/ClamAV)
<Patero-ng> is about time
<afterknave1963> allu on gaay
<TheLordOfTime> rushboy, you got the source code, not the binaries that're built from the source code.
<TheLordOfTime> rushboy, you'd have to build that from source following its instructions for building and installing
<TheLordOfTime> then it'd be available
<aleksipelkonen> moro
<afterknave1963> aleksi pelkonen on homo
<afterknave1963> levit
<dr_willis> there are 128gb usb flash drives.. but they are expensive
<Aleksi> Allu on Gay!!
<TheLordOfTime> and last i checked not *easily* available to get
<dr_willis> 32gb goes forf $25 or so on sale
<rushboy> TheLordOfTime, so how do I stall ClamAV via cloning the repository rather than actually installing it using sudo apt-get install
<dr_willis> local stores had the 128's   for likr $145
<TheLordOfTime> rushboy, i just told you?O
<TheLordOfTime> rushboy, read the README in that repository
<TheLordOfTime> rushboy, um...
<dr_willis> why do you need to compile clamav?
<xPower-Man> terve terve kansa :D
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis, it uses RPMs o.O
<Guest10522> Aleksi Pelkonen on homo!
<dr_willis> theres ppa's for clamav last i looked
<TheLordOfTime> rushboy, there's no code in there, you should go find a PPA for clamav and use that.
<TheLordOfTime> but those're unsupported so...
<xVERRAUx> Nii on !
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't want to say that's a truly good idea :P
<dr_willis> of course next question is .. why do you need clamav. ;)
<xVERRAUx> xPowerMan is Gay !!!!!!HERE IS SMAAL PENIS !!
<TheLordOfTime> !ops | xVERRAUx
<ubottu> xVERRAUx: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<xVERRAUx> Indonesia
<xVERRAUx> JONNET
<xVERRAUx> JONNET!
<rushboy> dr_willis, there is no need as such for me to install clamAv . Just wanted to install any random program using git
<cnz> if grub got installed to a drive that I didnt want it on for example grub got installed on /dev/sda and /dev/sdc I only want it on /dev/sdc is there a way to get it off of /dev/sda so grub will actually try to boot the correct drive
<TheLordOfTime> rushboy, git isnt built to install anything
<TheLordOfTime> rushboy, git's usually used for source code versioning, not installation of software...
<rushboy> TheLordOfTime, I'm sorry but I am confused here .This might be a very stupid question : If I cloning does not serve the purpose of installing a program then what exactly do people use clone ?
<rushboy> *why
<dr_willis> 'installing' is not the same as compileing and coding and debuging
<rushboy> dr_willis, then if I want to edit a piece of code of a given software and test it how do I do so ?
<thunder1212> dr_willis: thnx.. the boot-repair worked!!
<dr_willis> a group   of people would use git to work on a project that when  done could be compiled and packaged and distributed for people to install via .deb or other ways
<rinzler> how do I enable ALT-tabbing between all windows regardless of desktop?
<dr_willis> thunder1212:  its a handy tool. needs to be on the default cds ;)
<thunder1212> dr_willis: it must be there by default in ubuntu
<Patero-ng> are there computers being sold that come preloaded with ubuntu 12
<dr_willis> andchat crashed on me. ;()
<dr_willis> Patero-ng:  system76 has severaL
<damms005> Sorry good people, but I need help with ubuntu php ./configure and I cant /J #ubuntu because I am not invited
<dr_willis> hmm.. this is #ubuntu ;)
<dr_willis> you mean #php? it may be regiestered nicks only
<Jordan_U> !register | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<damms005> yes sorry, #php
<Patero-ng> damms005 this channel is not to talk about php
<Jordan_U> Patero-ng: Yes, http://zareason.com/ , and http://system76.com among others.
<dr_willis> well i dont know much about php. :)
<damms005> dr_willis knows too much about linux :)
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<dr_willis> is all i know on php. ;z0
<dr_willis> ive never used it
<Jordan_U> Patero-ng: Note that there is no "Ubuntu 12" though, there are however versions 12.04 and 12.10 of Ubuntu.
<rinzler> how do I enable ALT-tabbing between all windows regardless of desktop?
<thunder1212> dr_willis: any way i can block access to torrents in my network
<dr_willis> rinzler:  askubuntu.com may have an answer. i think you can do it via the ccsm tools/plugins
<dr_willis> thunder1212:  not that i know of
<riqdiiz> Hi   I have tried to install slitaz but it has proved futile. Any time I run the live CD it goes straight to xterm window. So I get stuck from there. How do l boot into GUI tazpanel?
<rinzler> dr_willis: mmkay. Thanks
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  ask in the slitaz support channels
<thunder1212> any body know how i can easily block torrents from my router or limit upload download speed
<Patero-ng> through a mathematical algorithm
<dr_willis> there are nonmathamatical algorithms?
<ktims> can someone explain how networkmanager starts dnsmasq? there seems to be no config and no script. it's setting it to listen on 127.0.0.1 but puts 127.0.1.1 in the resolv.conf
<lng> Hi! Need to get mtop, but E: Unable to locate package mtop
<Patero-ng> I dont know
<dcherniv> dr_willis, cooking recipes
<dr_willis> !info mtop
<ubottu> Package mtop does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> ing looks like you find a ppa for it or use source...
<lng> dr_willis: can I grab it from lucid?
<dr_willis> mixing packages from different releases is not a good idea
<lng> dr_willis: ok, I will install it manually
<AnAnt> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu precise on a Dell PowerEdge T410 server, the installer is asking me for disk driver, can anyone help ?
<dr_willis>  #ubuntu-server  or askubuntu.com may help   AnAnt
<Karlo_> Argh.  When I use the GUI, the Windows share does show up with the correct uid (my own); but when I try to do it from the command line, everything is shown as being owned by root.  I seem to be doing everything right according to the man page.
<dr_willis> Karlo_:   using mount aftet using the gui way may show what options it used.
<dr_willis> but it may be using gvfs..
<damms005> Sorry please, but I couldnt join #php
<kshakir> hi Elv13
<Elv13> hi
<SwedeMike> a/win 4
<damms005> pleasedo I always have to reconnect after error: connection closed after many retries?
<Tex_Nick> damms005 : #php is up & running ... you probably need to register your nick with the freenode server in order to join
<thunder1212> dr_willis: can i set speed limits from my wifi router
<dr_willis> thunder1212:  i dont know what features your router has..  so no idea
<damms005> Tex_Nick: I have done /nick damms005
<dr_willis> ived never noticed the feasture on any routers
 * rinzler sighs
 * dr_willis moos
<Karlo_> dr_willis: Yes, I did try querying with the mount command, but it is indeed using gvfs...
<Tex_Nick> damms005 : see "http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration" for help :)
<dr_willis> Karlo_:  ages ago i sat down and read the 'using samba' book. ;) its in the repos  in the 'samba-doc' package it has lots of examples
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 5600 kB, installed size 13723 kB
<dr_willis> but its a littler old in some chapters
<Karlo_> For what it's worth, I'm using a command that used to work fine, on a different (older) machine.  I did an apt-get tonight, to install it on the new machine, and now it's not doing what I expect.
<damms005> Tex_Nick: but #php is registered with +i soI need tobe invited
<Karlo_> damms005: Did you try ##php
<Karlo_> damms005: /list #php  --> "#php moved to ##php"
<Tex_Nick> damms005 : have you registered your nick with freenode ... if not try rhat
<damms005> Karlo_: Okay Thanks. I'm on it
<pilotbub> Does Ubuntu really have Amazon links?
<RomeoAva> please help me with that! http://pastebin.com/JFcuPKkA
<dr_willis> theres searcxh results from amazon in 12.0
<dr_willis> 12.10
<RomeoAva> I don't know how to fix it
<dr_willis> pilotbub:  its mentioned on blog sites and 12.10 'new feature' articales
<RomeoAva> yesterday I had have the same problem
<pilotbub> an interesting choice
<somsip> !adlens | pilotbub
<ubottu> pilotbub: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<RomeoAva> it sad that: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<RomeoAva> and I run, and the same advice cam: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<serp_> keep running it!!
<dr_willis> RomeoAva:  dupicate sources is not critical.
<clintonshane84> Hi guys. Does anyone here have experience with USB Serial devices in ubuntu? My problem, I can connect to serial GSM modem ttyUSB0 but after quite a long time, it will stop responding, if I try to send it a command after a long time after connecting to it, I can still connect to it using minicom but I cannot type AT commands into the terminal once it gets to this state. I have to unplug the modem from the usb port and plug 
<RomeoAva> ok, please help me to fix the problem
<dr_willis> your  /etc/apt/soources.list or sources.list.d/* files have a redundant item
<dr_willis> fine the duplicate and removed it
<RomeoAva> because the aparance desktop is wrong
<dr_willis> that souldent have any real affect on the system
<RomeoAva> the comp is not opening in the properly mode
<dr_willis> its doing what?
<RomeoAva> ok, how to find it?
<RomeoAva> I have 2 duplicate it
<RomeoAva> were i can finde it?
<RomeoAva> and I need to cut it?
<RomeoAva> delete?
<dr_willis> look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> and in each file in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bazhang> !enter | RomeoAva
<ubottu> RomeoAva: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> its likely you have a redundant ppa added. or a extra line in sources.list
<RomeoAva> sorry :(
<dr_willis> but the 'error' should not be affecting your system other then to display that warning message
<clintonshane84> there is results on google for your proble RomeoAva
<clintonshane84> I have had that problem before
<dr_willis> the software sources tool may clean it up also
<RomeoAva> ok, but the computer is not opening, is black, I ned to close it and open it again 2-3 times. after that is going in a wrong resolution, weh I tray to finde the good one there is no other then (4:3). For to fix that I need to reboot again until will go in the good resolutions
<clintonshane84> help with usb serial GSM modem device? stops responding after some time of been used.
<dr_willis> sounds like you have much bigger issues then a sources.list warning RomeoAva
<clintonshane84> have to unplug the device and plug into different usb port to get it working properly again
<clintonshane84> any ideas guys?
<john__> Anyone use Aanvaal?
<john__> The want 3000$ for my cite. ridicolous
<dr_willis> sounds offtopic to ubuntu support also...
<C4zz1dy> sure does..
<john__> Well it's for ununtu and not opensource
<C4zz1dy> the bots have found us!
<john__> iriitates me
<john__> use snort and BASË́
<damms005> I'm sorry for asking this, but do I always have to re-login after a failed connection (maybe my modem accidentally disconnect and freenode gives a pop like: disconnected after several attempts)
<dr_willis> damms005:  relogin to where?
<john__> C4zz1dy, I am NOT a bot
<zjs> ping
<dr_willis> you mean 'identify' to fereenode? damms005 ? you do that everytime you connect
<john__> I am however somwhat of a expert on UBUNTU so please ask..
<dr_willis> most irc clients can auto identify on connection
<clintonshane84> am I a ghost? Does anyone have experience with usb serial devices in Ubuntu?
<clintonshane84> please help
<dr_willis> clintonshane84:  sorry not me.
<clintonshane84> anyone?
<dr_willis> other then to suggest watching dmesg output and ther syslog to watch for errors
<john__> whats' the problem?
<clintonshane84> well, I have a GSM modem device ttyUSB0 connected and open to recieve SMS from the device and it works for hours on end
<clintonshane84> but after a good couple of hours
<clintonshane84> if you send an AT command to the device, the device stops responding
<clintonshane84> you can still connect to it
<clintonshane84> and it says it still there, ttyUSB0
<clintonshane84> but no response from modem once this happens
<john__> Sounds like your device is the problem
<clintonshane84> and you have to physically unplug the modem from the usb port and change it to a different one to get it working again
<clintonshane84> nope
<clintonshane84> hardware is fine
<clintonshane84> I can do a test in Windows
<clintonshane84> to prove that
<FloodBot1> clintonshane84: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john__> It works under windose?
<clintonshane84> have not done the proper tests
<clintonshane84> ok sorry
<tiimoxx> hae
<john__> sorry that should be a z
<clintonshane84> do you think it could be a USB 2 Serial converter
<dr_willis> sort of hard to test when it only does it after seversl hours.. that almost sounds like a heat or other power type issue.
<pinkpelican> HIGUSY
<pinkpelican> howru?
<john__> Truth is I have no idea
<clintonshane84> mee too
<john__> Never had it never tried it
<clintonshane84> ok can you tell me if there is a way to force reset the usb serial module or something like ehcd_hcd without unplugging the device to get it working again
<clintonshane84> like from terminal?
<dr_willis> you could unload then reload the module
<dr_willis> if you knew its name
<dr_willis> check lsmod befor you lplug it in, then afterwards when its working
<clintonshane84> I have tried modprobe -r ehci_hcd but this gives me: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin. So how do I do that
<clintonshane84> what will I be looking for dr_willis?
<dr_willis> builtin = build into the kernel so tou cant unload it i imagine
<dr_willis> compare the 2 lsmod outputs.. see whats different
<clintonshane84> ok
<clintonshane84> ty
<aaas> do people mount smb shares (cifs) using fstab?  it seems like it tries to mount these shares before the network is up
<dr_willis> aaas:  you could use the noauto option. i guess
<aaas> dr_willis and if I want it automounted
<dr_willis> then mount them from rc.local  ;) but thats sort of dirty
<dr_willis> have a delay in rc.local to give the network time to get up
<aaas> dr_willis so i guess fstab isn't really the place for network shares, or maybe the should have a fstab-net for these things
<dr_willis> ive not doone shares in fstab in ages.. ;)
<aaas> seems like a bug considering so many people have cifs in their fstab
<aaas> how do you do it
<dr_willis> i just use the nautilus mount as needed feature these days
<aaas> ah..this is headless, a server
<iceroot> aaas: there is a "wait" feature for network-shares
<iceroot> aaas: working great for cifs and nfs
<CUORE> HI
<aaas> iceroot a wait feature?
<iceroot> aaas: its trying to connect when the network is not up and after that its waiting until it is up
<aaas> in fstab?
<iceroot> aaas: its a mount-option
<iceroot> wait'' which can be applied to remote filesystems mounted  outside  of  /usr  or /var,  without which mountall(8) would not hold up the boot for these; ``noboot‐ wait'' which can be applied to non-remote  filesystems  to  explicitly  instruct
<aaas> iceroot a mount option you can put in fstab?
<iceroot> aaas: man fstab  and see "wait" there
<aaas> iceroot thanks ill look into 'bootwait'
<CUORE> list
<dr_willis> what kind of list?
<clintonshane84> dr_willis I am having trouble making my onboard com1 port to work. I have followed instructions and checked that it is on the system but it wont work when I try to connect a modem to it
<clintonshane84> I would rather use com1 onboard than USB to Serial converter, which I think is my problem
<myhero> why can't i join #android or #Android ??
<dr_willis> ive no had to use an actual serial  connection in years...   im not sure any of my machines even have a serial port these days
<dr_willis> myhero:  regiestered nick required?
<iceroot> !register | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_willis> yep.. gotta registre and identify
<Gwennifer> Dr_Willis: hay, I'm back. I decided to just install (K)Ubuntu, but I'm still having that problem where it won't let me go to a 1680x1050 resolution.
<myhero> dr_willis: i am on webchat.freenode.net and not any client, when opening it.....there is nickname option to be specified in the beging only
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  since the core of the os and drivers are the same. thame makes sence
<notwist> myhero: read what is written to you
<notwist> !register | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_willis> myhero:  try /nick pickanick
<Gwennifer> See, I told that guy that reinstalling wouldn't fix anything. So uhm, now what?
<clintonshane84> current systems still have onboard serial, just no header attached by default
<notwist> Gwennifer: believe it or not but most of us probably don't know what you're talking about. Ask an actual question
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  i recall there being a xrandr ubuntu wiki page that detailed forceing specific resolutions
<notwist> Gwennifer: sorry, just saw your question
<Gwennifer> Ubuntu won't let pick my native resolution, so I'll need to force it
<notwist> Gwennifer: are you using proprietary drivers for your graphic card?
<Gwennifer> No, it's an Intel integrated
<stobix> I simply don't get this behaviour: when my battery goes down to about 10%, if I am watching youtube videos, X gets totally mangled up, and I end up with a black screen with some kernel-info like text and a frozen mouse pointer. Until I replug my power chord, and I end up with a login screen. Having logged in, I can see that the programs I was using is still running, eventhough they have no X to connect to. What on earth is going on here?
<Gwennifer> Sorry, I'm a bit loopy. I've taken some really strong cold pills in the last few hours x_o;
<notwist> Gwennifer: have you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943652
<notwist> Gwennifer: the provided URL talks about updating the intel drivers from a custom repository
<stobix> ("is still running" as in "I can pgrep them, but they are not to be found anywhere. I only seem to have one X running...)
<Gwennifer> So I run all the commands that NikTh suggests?
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Gwennifer> Notwist: add-apt isn't a recognized command, wut do :x
<Shahin-a> u menr apt-get ?
<whitman> Gwennifer, it should be 'add-apt-repository'
<Gwennifer> Oh, okay.
<notwist> Gwennifer: yeah sorry, it's wrong in the forum post, its sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<notwist> one command
<Hackbat> To start things off, I'm a long time user of ubuntu, since 7.04 or so but I've run into a problem I have no idea how to fix
<meiwes> Is there a portable jre that works on ubuntu
<Hackbat> I'm trying to install it on a new system and I can NOT get it to boot.
<Hackbat> I've tried every combonation of boot order and bootloader location and it just goes straight to windows
<notwist> Hackbat: are you booting from USB?
<Hackbat> no
<notwist> Hackbat: ...so what are you booting from? You need to supply more information if anyone's going to be able to help you
<Hackbat> I isntall via a CD on to a 100gb partition
<Hackbat> I mean I can get the CD to boot
<notwist> Hackbat: ok, and your CD-ROM reader is recognized in the BIOS?
<Hackbat> You're missing the details of my post
<Hackbat> I've got it installed
<notwist> Hackbat: ok, so you mean you can boot from the CD; you actually installed Ubuntu onto a partition but it's not showing up after that
<Hackbat> yes
<notwist> Hackbat: have you tried installing GRUB manually from the Ubuntu CD?
<Hackbat> No
<notwist> Hackbat: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<notwist> Hackbat: the point is that you can install GRUB (boot manager) onto whatever disk you like, it will then auto detect Windows _and_ Ubuntu
<notwist> Hackbat: however, grub SHOULD be installed on your Ubuntu disk.
<Gwennifer> Ooh, that reminds me. Is there a way to get GRUB to default into loading W7 instead of Ubuntu?
<notwist> Hackbat: is Windows installed on a separate physical disk from Ubuntu, or just on a different partition (same disk)?
<Gwennifer> Uhm, I'll wait .-.
<notwist> Gwennifer: its simple, just check the grub config files, you can define defaults there
<Hackbat> Same disk
<notwist> Hackbat: then you need to install GRUB on that disk
<kshakir> hi krnlklink
<notwist> Hackbat: GRUB will replace the windows bootloader, but GRUB is better because it will recognize both Ubuntu and Windows and let you choose
<kshakir> hi xephexx__
<Hackbat> I told it to install the bootloader there
<Hackbat> I know all this
<Hackbat> I'm just wondering why it's not doing it
<notwist> Hackbat: well, if Windows is booting then GRUB isn't starting, so thats your issue. Question is why
<notwist> Hackbat: I'm guessing running only Ubuntu isn't an option
<notwist> Hackbat: regardless I think you need to try manually forcing the GRUB installation, try checking out this article: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<notwist> Hackbat: I know thats not your exact problem but process should be the same
<Hackbat> That's what I'm about to do
<Gwennifer> How do I configure GRUB while I wait for dist-upgrade to finish? :x
<notwist> Hackbat: if you enter GRUB and run the commands correctly Windows shouldn't be able to boot automatically because the Windows bootloader should be overwritten. If it still does, it's obviously not overwritten.
<notwist> Gwennifer: you should probably wait, otherwise just open a new terminal window
<Gwennifer> Okay.
<notwist> Hackbat: the article i linked suggests that on some computers, Windows actually overwrites MBR without you asking it to, might be something related to that as well, its hard to say
<xephexx___> I tried ubuntu 12.10 but for some reason it ran a lot warmer than ubuntu 12.04...with ubuntu 12.10 my computer idled at about 45 degrees celcius and with ubuntu 12.04 it idles at about 31 degrees celcius...does anybody know why
<notwist> xephexx___: if you're running Unity that might be it, it's a bit graphically intense
<notwist> xephexx___: also might be related to your fans, if they sound more silent
<notwist> xephexx___: 45 degrees celsius is still way below anything you need to be worried about
<xephexx___> I was using unity with both 12.04 and 12.10
<notwist> xephexx___: well if you don't know what your fan speeds are at now and what they were before its hard to compare. Maybe your fans were going slightly faster before and the policy has been changed
<Hackbat> so the live CD is saying grub doesn't exist
<sbaugh> How would I get past the first-start ubuntu configuration window with only the command line? I can't use X for the first-start config, but X/GUI after that is fine.
<notwist> Hackbat: you might be interested in http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ as well
<xephexx___> ooohhh I think I see...thanks
<notwist> xephexx___: temp is still fine so don't worry :)
<kjoseph> error: no such partition. grub resque>
<sbaugh> What do I need to do to mark the system as "set up" sufficiently? (I've already made an account)
<xephexx___> thanks notwist
<notwist> kjoseph: huh?
<kjoseph> hi every one
<Gwennifer> Okay, I finished the dist-upgrade command.
<kjoseph> hi notwist
<kjoseph> notwist: i really and humbly request for your assistance, i have windows 7 and ubuntu installed on my hp g7 notebook, while using windows i downloaded a partition manage rsoftware, while deleting partitions i deleted the boot partition by mistake, when i switch on now having shut down i get:
<notwist> kjoseph: sounds like you have a similar issue to Hackbat, you probably need to install GRUB, not rescue it (if you deleted the partition).
<Jordan_U> kjoseph: Did you have a separate /boot/ partition or did you delete the partition containing all of Ubuntu?
<notwist> kjoseph: if the boot partition is _gone_ you need to create it first
<kvothetech> kjoseph: if you had a sepearet boot partition just remake it reinstall your boot loader and (syslinux grub lilo etc) kernel and initramfs...
<kvothetech> and you'll be fine
<notwist> kvothetech: lilo? really? :D
<Jordan_U> Hackbat: Can you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Hackbat
<ubottu> Hackbat: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<kvothetech> notwist: lol i didn't say i'd use it...i use syslinux...but it's an option.
<notwist> kvothetech: so is Windows 98 I guess ;)
<notwist> kvothetech: is your nickname from the books about Kvothe by the way?
<kvothetech> yes :)
<kjoseph> notwist: kvothetech: how should i create the partition, what about grub, i had just joined ubuntu and am not familiar with this
<notwist> great books
<kvothetech> kingkiller by patrick rothfuss
<skp1> ot
<notwist> kjoseph: could you try doing the boot info script thing first
<notwist> kjoseph: one thing at a time :)
<sbaugh> Does anyone know even the name of the process that does the ubuntu graphical first-start setup?
<notwist> sbaugh: should be easy to find out with htop
<sbaugh> I need to skip past it without having access to a GUI
<notwist> sbaugh: when it's running, switch to terminal and run htop, then start looking :)
<sbaugh> notwist: Heh, I don't even have htop
<notwist> sbaugh: I think "top" should be installed by default
<kvothetech> kjoseph: create te partition depends if you have gpt or mbr if you have gpt parted if you have mbr fdisk.
<Jordan_U> kjoseph: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | kjoseph
<ubottu> kjoseph: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<sbaugh> notwist: So you have no idea of how to go from there to skipping the configuration?
<kvothetech> kjoseph: then mkfs.<filesystem type> then install your kernel and bootloader etc
<notwist> sbaugh: I don't
<notwist> sbaugh: I mean, if you find out what process that is you could just kill it
<kvothetech> kjoseph: er mount it in there first and add it back to your fstab etc
<notwist> sbaugh: but I have no idea if it restarts automatically. Have you tried searching for ubuntu headless install or unattended installs? Should be plenty of info on it on the interwebs
<Gwennifer> Okay, so I finished the dist-upgrade command, where do I go from here to get my resolution?
<myhero> how to hide join exit msgs in irssi ?
<notwist> Gwennifer: I believe the forum thread recommended a reboot
<notwist> myhero: google it. its in the irssi faq/manual
<Gwennifer> Okay, be right back
<notwist> Gwennifer: lets hope ;)
<kvothetech> Jordan_U: ? what's the bootscript do? or is that basically all of what i just said prescripted
<doomgiver> dr_willis: hey, i instaled ubuntu in that 8 gb pen drive. here is the partition scheme :
<notwist> doomgiver: if you install with something like unetbootin you dont have to worry about partitions on the USB
<Hackbun> Could the fact I have UEFI bios screw me up?
<Jordan_U> kvothetech: It probes for various information about a system, mostly giving information about partitions, boot sectors, and boot files, and produces a nice readable report.
<doomgiver> 1 gb sdb1 fat32 | 300 mb sdb5 ext4 /boot | rest sdb6 (crypto) /
<notwist> Jordan_U kvothetech looks like an awesome script
<doomgiver> notwist: well,  i have a very specific reason to partiition my usb drive
<notwist> doomgiver: allright, so whats your issue
<doomgiver> hold on, let me link to the forums
<doomgiver> my problem is, now i installed ubuntu, it does not boot off the usb drive
<Jordan_U> Hackbun: Yes, having UEFI firmware could cause this type of problem if Ubuntu installed via BIOS. Did you boot the 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu CD?
<Hackbun> 64 bit
<doomgiver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093591
<doomgiver> this is what im trying to do
<notwist> doomgiver: have you marked the partition on the USB you want to be bootable as bootable?
<Jordan_U> Hackbun: Did your firmware give you any options when you booted from the CD?
<Hackbun> no
<notwist> doomgiver: also, why do you want to boot of the usb if ubuntu is installed? do you want to run ubuntu live from the usb only?
<doomgiver> notwist: er, um, in the install screen, i gave the bootsect location as sda5
<Hackbun> But I see it's booting it in uefi mode
<Hackbun> cause the menu is different
<doomgiver> i mean sdb5 or whatever, but it was sdx5
<root_____> exit
<notwist> doomgiver: what are you trying to achieve, an encrypted ubuntu live usb or what?
<doomgiver> notwist: yeah, that. did you read the foum link i posrted?
<doomgiver> * forum * posted
<Jordan_U> Hackbun: If the CD booted in UEFI mode when you installed, then it also should have configured Ubuntu to install grub-efi and otherwise be bootable via UEFI. Please run boot info script as I asked, and in addition please run "efibootmgr" and pastebin the output.
<notwist> doomgiver: I have no idea how to do what you specifically want to do, but creating an encrypted live ubuntu USB shouldnt be hard, im sure there are a million guides for it online
<notwist> doomgiver: you would probably save time by just having two separate usbs, one for ubuntu and one for windows
<doomgiver> notwist: no, that wont do. it has to be this way. its for a project.
<doomgiver> is there no way?
<doomgiver> coz windows wont recognize the 2nd partition, only the first.
<notwist> doomgiver: well, the red part i would recommend a truecrypt container, which would require truecrypt to be installed in windows
<xephexx___> I don't know how many people know this but you can give people the middle finger in facebook...the code is [[MIDFING]]...and presto you get the middle finger...
<Jordan_U> !ot | xephexx___
<ubottu> xephexx___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<notwist> doomgiver: for the blue part, i would recommend following a guide for creating an ubuntu live encrypted usb and just making the partitions smaller, so you can use 50 % for an NTFS partition -- the NTFS partition should be at the END of the USB, not the start as in your picture
<xephexx___> okay
<doomgiver> hmm, does the truecrypt thingy have to be installed in every computer i use? or cant i just run a program/script to unlock the partitiion?
<stonestone> Hello! I've got quite the general question. We've got a client that's supposed to get the source for a project me and my colleagues have made. Problem is that the installation process is quiet obnoxious and I want to automate this for them when they get it. Any ideas how to do this? Bash might be able to do it, just that I want it to be good. It should git pull from a remote branch, install
<stonestone> multiple packages (node, mongo, AMP stack, some PHP addons) and then generate the configuration files based on input from the user :)
<notwist> stonestone: bash script sounds good
<kshakir> hi kshakir
<kshakir> hi kshakir
<kshakir> hi kshakir
<kshakir> hi kshakir
<FloodBot1> kshakir: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gwennifer> I'm back!
<Gwennifer> I still can't set my resolution
<notwist> Gwennifer: :D
<Gwennifer> to 1680x1050
<stonestone> notwist isn't the risk for bricken the system quiet big using bash?
<notwist> stonestone: why?
<notwist> Gwennifer: so you installed the repo and you updated the intel drivers, still nothing?
<Jordan_U> doomgiver: Ubiquity, Ubuntu's graphical installer, should support encrypted partitions now. So just install normally.
<Gwennifer> Iunno if I updated my Intel drivers but I did everything on that link
<Hackbun> notwist, I found the problem, Windows is installed legacy. I can handle it from here
<notwist> Hackbun: what does legacy mean? Glad you found the problem :)
<krnlklink> anyone on ever install the xcp on top of ubuntu?
<doomgiver> Jordan_U: yeah, it does, thats what im using, however, i have a USB with multile partitions... thats creating problems
<notwist> Gwennifer: sorry, no idea what to do except google some more
<Jordan_U> doomgiver: What problems are you having with Ubiquity?
<doomgiver> notwist: i cant push the ntfs at back.. else windows wint recognize it.
<stonestone> notwist missing dependencies etc, but I will try and make it :)
<notwist> doomgiver: encrypted partitions and /boot should be at the start of the usb and marked as bootable. start with that before anything else, then add NTFS afterwards
<doomgiver> Jordan_U: nothing, it instealls perfectly. howver, the system does not boot off the usb. it cannot find the bootloader
<notwist> stonestone: bash scripting is identical to actually running commands in the prompt, i dont see what you mean. dependencies are always solved by apt
<doomgiver> hmm.
<Hackbun> notwist, I have a hybrid setting on my bios that allows uefi stuff boot as uefi and legacybios boot as legacybios
<doomgiver> wait, i think i got it.
<Hackbun> But they can't be on the same harddrive
<Jordan_U> notwist: doomgiver: Order of partitions and boot flags are irrelevant to GNU/Linux.
<notwist> Jordan_U: allright
<myhero> clear
<doomgiver> 1st would be boot, then ntfs, then the encrypted thingy
<doomgiver> oh well, time to slog
<doomgiver> brb
<lng>  /part
<notwist> doomgiver well if Jordan_U is correct the /boot can be anywhere
<doomgiver> actually,, my boot was in sdx5
<Jordan_U> doomgiver: Did you have Ubiquity install grub's boot sector to the MBR? Is the machine you're booting from using BIOS or UEFI based firmware?
<doomgiver> and i had set it via the bottom drop down menu to be sdx5
<notwist> doomgiver: so what happens when you try to boot from the usb?
<notwist> doomgiver: any errors?
<doomgiver> Jordan_U: im guessing bios, (isnt uefi the one with fancy graphics and doodads?
<Jordan_U> doomgiver: That's the problem then. Grub's boot sector goes in the MBR, because among other things that's what your BIOS loads.
<doomgiver> notwist: yeah. it says : remove all removable devices and press enter
<xephexx___> so we are not allowed to talk about facebook on the IRC or what???
<Hackbun> okay...so I can't install 64 bit ubuntu onto my system as long as windows exists
<doomgiver> ok, let me try again
<Jordan_U> doomgiver: Without grub in the MBR, when your BIOS loads the MBR of the USB drive grub won't be loaded :)
<johan_> Hackbun i believe there is a fix for that
<doomgiver> xephexx__: dude, go to a social channel or #defocus
<doomgiver> Jordan_U: gotcha, brb again
<xephexx___> why
<xephexx___> I like it here
<notwist> xephexx___: its a support channel
<Jordan_U> Hackbun: Not at all. Please provide the requested information.
<thesadmafioso> Hi. Is it normal for the alternate installers to take a long time to load?
<SpaceRocket> USB 3G modem K3770 is recognized but not able to connect
<doomgiver> xephexx__: srs bizness is done here
<doomgiver> no hanky panky playtime
<Hackbun> just hold on
<xephexx___> oh I see can I get a channel that is for community chat
<notwist> xephexx___: people expect questions and answers in this channel, so its common courtesy to not fill it with other stuff
<xephexx___> ok
<thesadmafioso> I am trying to install 12.04.1 64 bit with the alternate installer and it's just sitting at a black screen with a blinking cursor for a long time.
<notwist> xephexx___: #ubuntu-offtopic
<notwist> xephexx___: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<thesadmafioso> Can't access a tty or anything like that . . . it just . . . sits.
<Gwennifer> NotTwist: the page I found suggested I just fix it in xorg.conf but I can't find that file
<notwist> Gwennifer: then you google "where is xorg.conf" ;)
<notwist> thesadmafioso: what part of the installation are you at?
<somsip> Gwennifer: xorg.conf is not created by default since an earlier version of ubuntu
<myhero> !register | Myx0x3
<ubottu> Myx0x3: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<somsip> Gwennifer: it should live in /etc/X11 if you create one
<cnf> damn kwallet! >,<
<thesadmafioso> notwist: The alternate installer just goes to a black screen right after the BIOS detects the USB drive.
<almoxarife> cnf: set kwallet to 'no password' , problem solved
<notwist> thesadmafioso: by "alternate" do you mean the mini iso?
<cnf> grr >,<
<Hackbun> I'd probablt be better off just reinstalling windows and forcing UEFI mode on that
<cnf> i don't even know what the hell it is doing atm
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Not sure what you mean by mini iso, it's the same size as the regular installer just the text based one.
<almoxarife> thesadmafioso: using an old cd?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: try putting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD on the USB with unetbootin, Ive had success with that when other USBs failed
<cnf> grr, and no bloody feedback!!!!
<netiul> how is the php.ini location _configured_ with a default apache2/php5 installation?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: internet connection is required as it will fetch all packets
<thesadmafioso> notwist: It is an .iso file though. I am not getting any kind of init or anything from the bootloader at all.
<somsip> notwist: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Nah, this is the newest distro, 12.04.1
<cnf> seems i can't open the damned thing
<somsip> netiul: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<notwist> thesadmafioso that was almoxarife asking about the cd
<netiul> somsip, i know, but i ask _how_ :)
<thesadmafioso> notwist: yeah realized that lol
<thesadmafioso> The other thing is that this is an AMD 64-bit system. :(
<somsip> netiul: what do you want - a copy of a virgin php.ini?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: have you tried pressing F[something] at boot and selecting boot device manually to the USB so you can be 100% sure its booting from that?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: if you are sure, then id recommend other usb stick/try the mini iso instead
<thesadmafioso> I expected problems setting up because of it being AMD but I'm having no luck.
<johan_> Hackbun: I remember having problem install an ubuntu with 64-bit before too with an forced UEFI. Have you tried installing ubuntu from "Try Ubuntu without installing"?
<netiul> somsip, i'm running 2 instances of apache2, trying to competely seperate the config
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Ok, I will try that route next.
<netiul> somsip, but both take the same php.ini
<notwist> thesadmafioso: if it hangs that early it has nothing to do with amd, something is wrong with the usb or the stuff on it
<Hackbun> johan_, It's not forced uefi
<thesadmafioso> johan_: Yes, tried that first. It crashed trying to run the slideshow, so I apt-get remove ubiquity-slideshow, it almost finished installing, then crashed right toward the end when trying to install the language packs.
<notwist> netiul: maybe you should create a virtual environment
<somsip> netiul: you want to be able to use different php.ini for each instance of apache2?
<netiul> somsip, yep
<cnf> wtf, i can't even create a new wallet???
<netiul> notwist, not an option :)
<Hackbun> This is not worth my time, I'm going with my plan. Windows install here I come.
<notwist> netiul: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/RunningMultipleApacheInstances
<thesadmafioso> notwist: ALso, I am sure that it's booting in the right priority, changed the boot settings in BIOS.
<thesadmafioso> Thanks all for your help, I'm going to take another crack at this.
<notwist> thesadmafioso: well then im pretty sure something is wonky with the usb
<notwist> thesadmafioso: if youre not using unetbootin i recommend that
<xephexx___> does anybody know of a quicker way to get root priviledges in nautilus besides sudo nautilus
<almoxarife> thesadmafioso: specifically, what is the name of the iso file you are using?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a simple video editing software on Ubuntu  ? I tried pitivi, but can't understand it
<notwist> xephexx___: create a shortcut to that command on the desktop
<notwist> AnAnt: define "simple"
<AnAnt> simple to use
<xephexx___> ok I'll try
<thesadmafioso> notwist: I am using unetbootin, have had much success with it before. I'm installing this for a friend.
<cnf> ok, i broke kde
<cnf> worthless
<notwist> AnAnt: Handbrake is great for encoding and "cropping" (only encoding a certain part of a video) and also resizing
<almoxarife> cnf: sounds like operator error, kde runs flawless here
<notwist> thesadmafioso: well, hopefully the mini iso will work better, as i said ive had success with it when "normal" isos wouldnt boot for no reason. Also you could try linux mint, same experience there
<cnf> almoxarife: yes, thank you for that worthless bit of information
<notwist> cnf: your information isnt exactly useful either
<thesadmafioso> almoxarife: The iso is ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<notwist> cnf: you're just whining
<cnf> notwist: it's not telling me anything, either
<almoxarife> cnf: you are welcome, you need to start with something simple, try puppy-linux
<somsip> netiul: another approach is to use php_value in the virtual hosts file, but I guess it depends how many changes you want to make http://serverfault.com/questions/34078/how-do-i-set-up-per-site-php-ini-files-on-a-lamp-server-using-namevirtualhosts
<cnf> it won't accept my password, and not giving me feedback
<notwist> cnf: try a terminal
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Mint is definitely an option, this is a windows user experiencing linux for the first time though and the support with Ubuntu/Canonical would be advantageous.
<cnf> notwist: yes, thank you, i did
<AnAnt> notwist: I don't understand the "cropping", I need to cut some pieces from the vid, or mute some parts
<notwist> thesadmafioso: linux mint is based on Ubuntu fyi
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Yep, I know :)
<notwist> AnAnt: ok, well then you need a real editor. Sorry, dunno
<notwist> thesadmafioso: I usually prefer Windows if the user is comfortable with Windows before, it's more similar
<notwist> um
<almoxarife> cnf: a kwallet password is not necessarily the user pass,  kwallet was set with a password, that is the one it expects
<notwist> linux mint
<RomeoAva> Please were I  can paste a photo with my Software Sources
<thesadmafioso> notwist: You mean mint?
<cnf> almoxarife: yes, i know this
<notwist> thesadmafioso: yeah
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<cnf> almoxarife: i am telling you it is not accepting this password
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Hmm, definitely will keep that in mind as an option.
<netiul> somsip, that could work i guess, but nicer would be to config the instance's default php.ini loc
<RomeoAva> because I don't know what to chose from it
<netiul> somsip, thanks for the link though
<notwist> thesadmafioso: well, try mini iso and then mint :)
<notwist> thesadmafioso: the lighter versions of mint (LXCE?) are great for old comps as well
<notwist> thesadmafioso: LXDE*
<cnf> it's not telling wrong pass, it's not telling me anything
<cnf> it's just not unlocking
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Ha, this guy has a Samsung AMD 64bit with 4GB RAM so he should be good.
<somsip> netiul: this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9269083/set-path-to-php-ini
<notwist> thesadmafioso: maybe he wants to be 1337 and avoid bloat ;)
<cnf> i can't even make a NEW wallet
<Gwennifer> NotTwist: Okay, maybe I just don't have xorg.conf?
<notwist> Gwennifer: if you have a graphical interface you should have it
<almoxarife> cnf: but as kde is extremely user friendly it allows for configing kwallet with some other password, most people run kwallet 'passwordless' since it cant be retrived without the initial user login or sudo/kdesu
<notwist> cnf: run it from a terminal, youll get error messages then probably. Try running it as root also from terminal
<dazzel> having trouble to setup the correct routing for linux home made wireless vpn router, everything works fine, clients can connect and get ip and internet adress and instant vpn connection but the lighttpd server running on the wifi router can no longer be accessed
<cnf> notwist: i _have_ run it from terminal, as i have said
<notwist> dazzel: i can tell you right now you _need_ to draw that up for anyone to understand
<cnf> as i said
<notwist> cnf: and as root you still cant create a new wallet?
<cnf> almoxarife:  and again, not helpful, is it?
<almoxarife> notwist: xorg.conf does not exist all setups
<justdave> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and my vnc server no longer works  I just get the default desktop background with no dock or menu bar or anything.
<dazzel> notwist, i know..its complicated..
<justdave> been googling and browsing forums for a couple hours with no solutions found that actually work
<notwist> justdave: try teamviewer? :)
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Think it's ok to use the minimal .iso from a USB drive though?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: why not?
<cnf> notwist: as root i can create a new wallet for root
<thesadmafioso> notwist: :) Agreed.
<almoxarife> cnf: of course it is helpful, kwallet left without password is the way most kde users run kde
<notwist> thesadmafioso: whole point of the minimal iso is "as little as possible from the start, fetch it all from the internet"
<myhero> jjd
<cnf> almoxarife: how is it helpful how other people might have done things?
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Right. Will I be able to launch a net browser though? I can't access the net where I'm at without loggin in via a web page.
<dazzel> notwist, i used a proxy on the wifi router before, privoxy, with tor and johndo that worked superb. Now with the tunneling setup by openvpn all loca traffic, will reroute trough the tun0 and then drops..
<almoxarife> cnf: kwallet for root?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: no, it
<notwist> thesadmafioso: no, its not a live usb
<notwist> thesadmafioso: but neither is the text based installer
<cnf> almoxarife: stop trolling
<notwist> thesadmafioso: technically you might be able to switch to termina, run "sudo apt-get install lu
<notwist> F***
<notwist> sudo apt-get install lynx
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Dang. Well will it give me enough to boot into a bare bones Ubuntu though?
<notwist> and then run lynx to validate
<notwist> thesadmafioso: have you ever used lynx? its a text based browser, its pretty simple
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Ha, yeah I guess I could try it. Not too well versed with lynx though.
<notwist> thesadmafioso: well its just arrows to navigate, fill out forms, enter to submit
<thesadmafioso> notwist: I've used it to grab source from pages, --dump and stuff like that.
<almoxarife> cnf: i am not trolling my friend, you are not understanding kde and insuring the rest of us enjoy your blow by blow of what you are doing
<notwist> thesadmafioso: if you need to fill out a form with user/pass and submit you can do that easily from lynx
<notwist> thesadmafioso: without any fancy graphical interface ;)
<Gwennifer> Notwist: I'm pretty sure I don't have a xorg.conf. Can I make one?
<cnf> almoxarife: I'm not understanding kde? ha!
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Well, that is definitely another option. So I should be able to get into a tty and maybe get lynx. One good thing is that he has an Atheros wlan card and I know it works straight away.
<notwist> thesadmafioso: you should, otherwise maybe mint is the way to go
<notwist> Gwennifer: you really should have it
<cnf> almoxarife: and you telling me what other people do really shows how much you know!
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Yeah, we just need to get this guy on Linux of some form so he can see the light.
<cnf> so helpful
<dazzel> notwist, solved it..thnx anyway
<notwist> Gwennifer: if you run "ls /etc/" theres not an xorg there?
<cnf> notwist: so a reboot fixed it
<cnf> notwist: go figure...
<cnf> almost feels like i'm on windows
<somsip> Gwennifer: yes, you can create one if you need to. There are tools to do this if you have no desire to make one from scratch
<thesadmafioso> notwist: not to mention that I am going to try and eradicate Back Orifice from his Windows partition, which I'm fairly certain he's contracted from unsafe computer sex.
<Gwennifer> Notwist: I can't find it using the locate command after updatedb
<somsip> Gwennifer: /etc/X11
<thesadmafioso> notwist: You can tell these kiddies a thousand times . . .
<cnf> i hate not knowing what the problem was
<Gwennifer> somsip: It's not in etc/x11
<almoxarife> notwist: not true, i dont have xorg.conf, the newer distros use /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d
<notwist> thesadmafioso: well mint/ubuntu will save you some time then ;)
<somsip> Gwennifer: capial X11, but if it's not there, it's not there. Quite normal on a recent version of Ubuntu
<Gwennifer> somsip: Can you name a tool to make one, please?
<somsip> Gwennifer: what video card?
<Gwennifer> Intel...?
<cnf> almoxarife: and my wallet still has the password _I_ set
<cnf> almoxarife: not magically no password, because that's what other people do
<notwist> cnf stop acting like an imbecile
<almoxarife> cnf: do yourself a favor, run kwallet without password, or not, as you please
<Gwennifer> somsip: intel!
<techouse> will a script in /etc/rc.local also run at reboot?
<justdave> notwist: is that a server? synaptic's not finding me anything with that name
<almoxarife> techouse: yes
<notwist> cnf you're wasting other peoples time by simply looking for conflict, stop writing if you have nothing good to say
<techouse> or do i have to copy it into /etc/rc0.d?
<somsip> Gwennifer: can you paste the output of lspci | grep VGA
<notwist> justdave: what name?
<justdave> you said teamviewer
<techouse> almoxarife: thanx!
<notwist> justdave: http://www.teamviewer.com/
<cnf> notwist: i'm wasting other peoples time, sure
<cnf> but whatever
<justdave> notwist: oh, that doesn't sound like the same thing at all
<Gwennifer> somsip: wut's that pipe for? :x
<notwist> justdave: teamviewer supports running a server that you can connect to and control the screen, identical to VNC
<notwist> justdave: and its free for personal use
 * cnf remembers he's in irc
<justdave> notwist: does it run standalone without X?
<notwist> justdave: dont know enough about it to answer that, sorry
<justdave> it's a headless box, the last couple releases of Ubuntu, xorg won't start without a monitor attached
<somsip> Gwennifer: so you don't have to post a page of output when one line will give more details of what Intel chipset it uses
<justdave> so running a standalone vncserver was my only way to get a gui
<Gwennifer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<somsip> Gwennifer: I can just give you the command, but there might be some quirks about your card which are worth checking first. What would you prefer?
<justdave> and now I don't even have that
<Gwennifer> Somsip: I'm fine with just forcing the resolution
<notwist> justdave: why do you need GUI to begin with if its headless?
<justdave> notwist: because it's a mythtv server and the admin tools for mythtv all require a gui
<notwist> justdave: maybe the admin tools can be run from another computer?
<justdave> yeah, they'll run over a forwarded X connection, it's just awkward
<notwist> justdave: dont know enough about the way mythtv works to give you any good answer, sorry
<somsip> Gwennifer: well, this page will tell you how to create an xorg.conf but searching on that video card does give a few results of people having problems, so you might have to dig a bit more http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<justdave> I always hate getting "why would you bother doing that?" as an answer.  Been doing it for years and it always worked, and now it doesn't.  What other excuse do I need to want to have it working again? :)
 * joey8 applauds justdave
<kshakir> hi kshakir
<kshakir> hi kshakir
<kshakir> hi kshakir
<FloodBot1> kshakir: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RomeoAva> <dr_willis> i'm in  sources.list.d and there is no double document
<justdave> maybe I can go back to x11vnc if there's some way to convince xorg to start without a monitor...
<justdave> dummy display driver or something? :)
<justdave> hmm, what do you know, there's an xserver-xorg-video-dummy package
<doomgiver> how do i make a gtk+ 3.o program start with ubuntu? like i login and it starts to work?
<somsip> Gwennifer: and and old one that refers to your video card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602665
<user01> 23
<RomeoAva> <dr_willis> in my Software Sources / Other Software are some checked and some not.
<notwist> justdave: well, sometimes the reason it stops working is because you've used a very wonky solution for years, doesn't make it a good solution just because it worked for X amount of time ;)
<almoxarife> justdave: if its being used for mythtv then it must have a graphics driver
<stonestone> ... why does bash tell me that it expects then with this
<stonestone> if [ -z $1 ]; then
<stonestone> 	echo You need to provide a git user.name;
<stonestone> fi
<FloodBot1> stonestone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justdave> almoxarife: yeah, it's just running tuners and doing encoding and stream serving
<Gwennifer> somsip: wut do I do with that xorg.conf thing?
<almoxarife> justdave: i have the same basic setup, mine is xbmc, monitor being connected does not keep xorg from running
<MonkeyDust> stonestone  better ask in #bash
<somsip> save it to /etc/X11/ but you have got the intel video driver installed haven't you?
<RomeoAva> <dr_willis> I reboot the comp 3 times now for to goes in good display resolution but the comp does't open, it was purple color,
<almoxarife> justdave: i have the same basic setup, mine is xbmc, monitor(not)  being connected does not keep xorg from running
<justdave> almoxarife: some magic in xorg.conf?
<justdave> if I remove the xorg.conf and let it do its autodetect thing, it fails saying it can't determine the video setup
<Jordan_U> stonestone: If you want something ideal, then you should learn proper .deb packaging and setup a ppa. It's even possible with launchpad to have packages automatically built whenever a new commit is pushed to the repository.
<Jordan_U> stonestone: As for your bash question, I don't understand the question. Can you rephrase it?
<kshakir> hi Jordan_U
<justdave> actually, that was on 12.04, I haven't actually tried that again yet since upgrading to 12.10
<kshakir> hi justdave
<almoxarife> justdave: can you reset the 'server' then pastebin /var/log/syslog and Xorg.0.log ? lets see what is happening
<SpaceRocket> does DeJavu backups hidden files in /home? like .ssh
<Gwennifer> I think I do
<hangdeadman> how do i remove getdeb repositories from ubuntu 12.04?
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: via 'synaptic' is the simple way
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: where are they located in synaptic? I couldn't find them under repositories/other software
<somsip> Gwennifer: I believe it is xserver-xorg-video-intel but I'm not convinced. Try a 'dpkg --get-selections | grep intel'
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: open the file /etc/apt/sources.list , is it shown?
<justdave> hmmm, looks like it might actually be working now
<justdave> I appear to have an X server running on :0 with lightdm in it
<justdave> time to see if I can hook x11vnc into it
<stonestone> Jordan_U i tested something as simple as http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1427231/
<stonestone> Jordan_U outputs [: missing ]
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: yes its there
<Gwennifer> somsip: it is, uhm, can you tell me where I can find a gui or something similar to generate one?
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Trying an install of 10.04.1 LTS regular .iso and just killed the ubiquity-slideshow .  . . so far it's looking good!
<somsip> Gwennifer: To generate an xorg.conf?
<MonkeyDust> stonestone  shoudnt there be a ; after the ] ?
<Jordan_U> stonestone: Always quote variables, "$1".
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: odd that synaptic did not show it, anyway, either remark out the lines with the 'get-deb' or delete the lines, you need to edit the file with gksu -admin privs
<Gwennifer> somsip: yus :U I found a webpage talking about one with pretty much an identical monitor: http://grenage.com/xorg.html
<stonestone> MonkeyDust not when newline (if I remember correctly) Jordan_U was a long time ago i did this :) thanks...
<Hackbun> Will I get any real benifits from 64 bit ubuntu?
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: it says disabled on update to natty but i get an error message about them when i apt-get update
<stonestone> still the same errors tho
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: what error?
<somsip> Gwennifer: and you want to be able to create a new file based on that in /etc/x11/ using a text editor? try 'gksudo gedit'
<hangdeadman> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/precise-getdeb/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net:http:
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/precise-getdeb/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net:http:
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: do you have 'pastebinit' installed?
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: no should I?
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: assume not, via terminal, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: done
<Jordan_U> hangdeadman: Please pastebin your current script, how you are invoking it, and the complete output.
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: via terminal, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<somsip> Gwennifer: need to sign off
<notwist> thesadmafioso: why are you installing 10.04 :P
<Gwennifer> somsip: No, I want something to generate the base file for me because I've taken a lot of cold medicines and I don't have the capability to write one up right now
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: via terminal, 'sudo apt-get update | pastebinit'
<Gwennifer> Okay .-.
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: the output should be a link, pls share it
<notwist> wow, pastebinit is awesome
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427243/
<almoxarife> notwist: :) wow
 * thesadmafioso had no idea about pastebinit until he just apt-cache show'ed it :P
<almoxarife> notwist: should look at 'inxi' then
<notwist> almoxarife: nice
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: via terminal, 'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<RomeoAva> I have sources.list and sources.list.save in my apt. Is normal? To remove the last one?
<Gwennifer> okay, I'm just going to go to bed
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427254/
<notwist> RomeoAva: .save is probably a backup, its not being used, no use in deleting any of them
<RomeoAva> in sources.list.save I found two that looks duplicates: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu quantal partner
<RomeoAva> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu quantal partner
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: via terminal 'ls -R /etc/apt/ | pastebinit'
<hangdeadman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427261/
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427261/
<notwist> RomeoAva: so? what is your problem?
<notwist> RomeoAva: also they are not duplicates, one starts with deb and the other with deb-src
<RomeoAva> notwist W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<RomeoAva> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<notwist> RomeoAva: so comment one of them out and see if the warning message disappears. I dont think it will
<RomeoAva> notwist I dont understand what to do
<DrManhattan> what the heck ever happened to puppy linux?
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: i was expecting to see this 'archive.getdeb.net' in sources.list, not there or i am blind, or find it here, /etc/apt/sources.list.d, so again, i am blind or its not there either
<RomeoAva> notwist you sad that to let the save one?
<RomeoAva> were to go, what to look after?
<doomgiver> in gtk+ 3.0, which widget is used for doing multiple field text entry?
<almoxarife> hangdeadman: unless one of the lists shown in /etc/apt/sources.list.d has 'archive.getdeb.net' within it, and that i cant tell
<RomeoAva> what to delete from sources.list?
<thesadmafioso> I just installed 10.04 LTS and it assigned a wireless card as "pan0" and is saying it's ethernet . . . how can I tell it that it's wireless??
<doomgiver> Jordan_U: it works!!!
<doomgiver> notwist: it works!!! setting the device mbr as bootsect worked! tytyty!!
<doomgiver> brb
<RomeoAva> Please, I wait some one to help me with this bug. I tray to use and promote Ubuntu but is not working yet. I expect a few years already.
<john__> doomgiver: congrats. that effi thing is a bit tricky
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: run 'sudo apt-get update' in terminal again
<john__> RomeoAva, What exactly is your problem?
<BullDog> hello...i m reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<RomeoAva> it assigned a wireless card as "pa
<RomeoAva> sorry
<thesadmafioso> RomeoAva: I am having the same problem.
<RomeoAva> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<RomeoAva> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<BullDog> Maildir
<BullDog> newsletter@smarth:~$ cd Maildir/new
<BullDog> -su: cd: Maildir/new: Not a directory
<BullDog> why i get this error when i check mailbox
<thesadmafioso> Don't know why it would assign the wireless card as "pan0"
<RomeoAva> I open the etc/apt/sources.list and I don't know what to do
<john__> RomeoAva, Have youtried 0412 install?
<john__> RomeoAva, It's the long term distribution
<RomeoAva> is 12.04
<RomeoAva> sorry
<RomeoAva> 12.10
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: please pastebin sources.list or install 'pastebinit'
<BullDog> hello..im reading this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto and i get error when i want to check newsletter@smarth:~$ ls
<BullDog> Maildir
<BullDog> newsletter@smarth:~$ cd Maildir/new
<BullDog> -su: cd: Maildir/new: Not a directory
<john__> RomeoAva, I recomend the 0412 because it is long term. The other you would need to renew in 6 months
<BullDog> and when i use netcat port 25 nothing happens
<john__> Anyhow that would solve that duplicate problem
<john__> and you can still upgrade f you want to
<RomeoAva> john__ you right but for me doese't work the camera, the scanner and some others
<RomeoAva> the 12.10 runs wery good until a few days after a regular update
<john__> It doesn't work for bluray
<never2far> hello... is there any way to find from ssh ...last update time
<thesadmafioso> RomeoAva: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1099828
<RomeoAva> <almoxarife> I can't pastebin sources.list I need to print screen it
<RomeoAva> http://pastebin.com/jMz6BBaa
<thesadmafioso> RomeoAva: use " cat /etc/apt/sources.list > sources.list " Then open that file in a text editor and paste to pastebin.
<RomeoAva> when I click source.list the Software Sourse window is opening, not a Gedit
<BullDog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427290/
<BullDog> pls help http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427290/
<RomeoAva> in Gedit onli source.list.save is opening
<BullDog> someone can help me?
<arquebus> with what?
<RomeoAva> I open it in a Gedit the source.list here http://pastebin.com/ufKcePFf
<BullDog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427290/
<chemmkl> join /sweden
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: the two do not match
<RomeoAva> what to do?
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: did you install 'pastebinit'?
<RomeoAva> yes
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: open a terminal, type the following txt:        pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: share the link
<RomeoAva> ok
<RomeoAva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427317/
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: do you have the same file open for editing?
<hangdeadman> almoxarife: thanks anyways for the help
<RomeoAva> yes
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: and you have made changes to the file?
<RomeoAva> no
<RomeoAva> i can close it without save it
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: via terminal, 'sudo apt-get update | pastebinit'
<RomeoAva> done
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: the link?
<RomeoAva> there is no link
<RomeoAva> it's a long list
<almoxarife> copy paste the command line here
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: just the command line
<RomeoAva> ?
<RomeoAva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427321/
<ubuntu487> hi - how do i make ubuntu use my dedicated gpu instead of my integrated?
<ubuntu487> hi - how do i make ubuntu use my dedicated gpu instead of my integrated? http://pastebin.com/CgyHMGyU ubuntu says nvidia drivers are installed but not activated
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: via terminal, everything after here                                 sudo apt-get update | pastebinit                            <--- everything after the word 'here' and before the '<'
<almoxarife> ubuntu487: try to bypass the integrated via bios
<mynameisthom> using tar to compress files thru CLI sith following syntax tar -czvf backup.tgz -C /var/www/sites/file . gimme backup.tgz. But when I open the file, it contain . (dot) folder that is contain the files. What if I just wanna have the files w/o the . folder?? Or how could I rename . -> files?
<Ayrus> Hi, which editor in ubuntu open the function reference which click on the function, I mean, it should open the file where it is defined!
<RomeoAva> ?
<ubuntu487> almoxarife: yeah already looked, there is no such option
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: your last paste is not complete or did not error out, which is it?
<ubuntu487> I have a laptop with hybrid gfx (nvidia optimus) but ubuntu is using the integrated instead of the dedicated (gtx 660m). i have nvidia drivers installed but they are not in use - http://pastebin.com/CgyHMGyU - what do ?
<RomeoAva> ok
<ubuntu487> already looked on the uh,, vgaswitcheroo thing, thats a no go
<RomeoAva> the same eror
<RomeoAva> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<RomeoAva> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<RomeoAva> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<RomeoAva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427321/
<never2far> hello... is there any way to find from ssh ...last update time
<emx> there is a nice feature in the distribution i used before ubuntu. when you write the first part of a command and hit PAGE-UP the last command beginning with the typed one shows up. another hit on PAGE-UP shows the second last and so forth. how do i activate that feature?
<Larissa85> hi.
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: see if this guide helps, http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/w-duplicate-sources-list-entry-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<RomeoAva> it is so bad?
<RomeoAva> :)
<theangryamoeba> I'm running 12.10 and I'm having an odd networking issue. Whenever my wifi drops I get a connection box asking for the password for my network and I need to click connect again. The password is in the password box every time this happens, and I have it set to automatically connect. I do no understand why I keep getting prompted. I must get this dialog box 20-30 times a day.
<Bill> why i get this error? i want to set Maildir
<Bill>  cd Maildir
<Bill> -su: cd: Maildir: Not a directory
<Fedot> how to resolve this ? i want to set Maildir i set it but when i acces it i get
<Fedot> root@smarth:~# su - newsletter
<Fedot> newsletter@smarth:~$ cd Maildir
<Fedot> -su: cd: Maildir: Not a directory
<Fedot> newsletter@smarth:~$ ls
<Fedot> Maildir
<FloodBot1> Fedot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Fedot: "Maildir: Not a directory" <-  "ls -l Maildir"
<jrib> emx: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/EnhancedBash perhaps (it seems like your /etc/inputrc should already contain those binds for history-search-backward and history-search-forward)
<RomeoAva> almoxarife looks good but hou to do that" Close the Software Sources and try updating your source.list."
<Fedot> ls: cannot access -: No such file or directory
<Fedot> ls: cannot access l: No such file or directory
<Fedot> done done
<Fedot> -rwxrwxrwx 1 newsletter newsletter 0 2012-12-12 12:04 Maildir
<myhero> N
<jrib> Fedot: it's a file, not a directory...
<llutz> Fedot: its ia file
<RomeoAva> almoxarife the update of source.list
<llutz> Fedot: rm Maildir && mkdir Maildir
<Fedot> i am here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Fedot> i did everything
<Fedot> su - fmaster
<Fedot> cd Maildir/new
<Fedot> ls
<Fedot> was the insctructions
<jrib> Fedot: stop pasting in the channel.
<Fedot> sorry
<almoxarife> Fedot: your ip has been identified as a mail spammer, imagine that!
<Fedot> i send a mail to hotmail and yahoo
<Fedot> for test
<almoxarife> Fedot: not enough servers up?
<Fedot> i have just 1 server
<RomeoAva> just sudo apt-get update will solve the problem?
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: no!, did that already, did you look at the link? does your client (the gui version) look similar? do you have two entries like it shows on the link?
<Fedot> almoxarife, how you check the ip?
<jrib> emx: actually, on closer inspection I see that the lines I referred to in /etc/inputrc are commented by default.  So uncomment them to make them available to all users, or just add them to your own ~/.inputrc
<almoxarife> Fedot: its public knowledge
<RomeoAva> yes, looks the same
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: then follow the instructions shown on the link
<emx> jrib, great, thanks a lot!
<RomeoAva> ok
<RomeoAva> but how to update the list?
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: what list? have you corrected the issue via the recommendation shown on the link?
<RomeoAva> in final he sad that: Now you can update your source.list without any error.
<RomeoAva> and i dont know hou to do it?
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: via terminal or gui? do you use 'synaptic'?
<myhero> !register | myhero
<ubottu> myhero, please see my private message
<RomeoAva> terminal
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: sudo apt-get update
<RomeoAva> yes, that is what I was thinking
<RomeoAva> thank you very much
<RomeoAva> I need to go now
<myhero> anyway of connecting to channels which require registered nicks ?
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: only if it worked
<MonkeyDust> myhero  register your nick
<myhero> MonkeyDust: i don't want to...is there any other way ? registraton only increases digital footprint !
<MonkeyDust> myhero  you can ask the people at freenode to cloak your registred nick
<KSalem> hey there I need help in command line any one here ?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: then registration is no problem! how much time it usually takes ?
<almoxarife> so all these 'dup' sources.list problems are due to the client having two entries for the same repo
<KSalem> I need to delete alot of files in one directory but without deleting any dir also be noted the the files are alooooot maybe more than 1K file
<almoxarife> KSalem: is there any pattern to the files?
<KSalem> almoxarife .mp3
<almoxarife> KSalem: all of them? you want to go?
<KSalem> almoxarife yup
<MonkeyDust> myhero  better ask in #freenode
<myhero> MonkeyDust: lol u were joking :)
<MonkeyDust> myhero  how so?
<almoxarife> KSalem: whats wrong with rm *.mp3?
<KSalem> almoxarife i tried the following command "find -l -name *mp3 | xargs rm" but it gave me error "rm: missing operand"
<myhero> MonkeyDust: i doubt if cloaking is allowed !
<justdave> so x11vnc seems to be mostly working, except that mouse clicks are taking multiple minutes to get fed to the applications.  Seems to be something between the window manager and the apps though?  I can drag windows around on the screen in real time and it works, just clicking things inside the windows has insane delays...
<MonkeyDust> !cloak > myhero
<ubottu> myhero, please see my private message
<theangryamoeba> Why does something major break with each release of ubuntu?
<wdp_> KSalem, find -name "*.mp3" -exec rm '{}' \;
<myhero> MonkeyDust: is virtualizing win7 in ubuntu os a good idea ?
<theangryamoeba> its obnoxious.
<wdp_> KSalem, man find -> go to exec
<jrib> theangryamoeba: do you have an actual support question?  An issue in particular that you are having an issue with?
<MonkeyDust> myhero   what do you mean by 'a good idea'?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: performance. win7 consumes lots of resources.
<almoxarife> i have a dir with oodles of mp3's with file extension .mp3, i am in that dir, i execute rm *.mp3 , am i wrong in assuming every .mp3 goes to mp3 heaven?
<KSalem> almoxarife yea it suppose to work
<jrib> almoxarife: you are not wrong assuming you have permission
<KSalem> almoxarife but in my dir about more than 1K file
<MonkeyDust> myhero  havent tried it, i'm no help
<almoxarife> jrib: yes
<KSalem> almoxarife it can't handle it
<almoxarife> KSalem: so?
<jrib> KSalem: so what happened when you tried "rm *.mp3"?
<KSalem> -bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<KSalem> almoxarife -bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<jrib> KSalem: what ubuntu version is this/
<wdp_> KSalem, tried the line i gave you?
<KSalem> wdp_ am trying it right now loading
<jrib> KSalem: also, using find will delete recursively, make sure that's what you want
<myhero> KSalem: it doesn't matters how much file you have in a single directory but the files should be having extension .mp3
<jatin> hi
<wdp_> KSalem, there's another way to do that, too. using while. i.e. while read -r; do rm "$REPLY"; done < <(find -type f -name "*.mp3")
<wdp_> KSalem, or somethin like that. use "echo" first instead of rm, to see if it does what you want it to do.
<KSalem> wdp_ ok , thanks guys am trying
<Jordan_U> wdp_: KSalem: Using read and a while loop makes very little sense when you have -exec with find, especially as find with -exec will handle any filename properly, where read will not.
<dr_willis> xargsi belive is commonly used when the 'argument list is too long' also.
<dr_willis> xargs  ;)
<wdp_> Jordan_U, i remember that the while loop turned out to be faster.
<wdp_> Jordan_U, in his/her case it shouldn't matter, though, right.
<younder> in BASH or DASH?
 * wdp_ is only using bash
<almoxarife> so what is the limit to a rm *.foo?
<younder> are you aware that #!/bin/sh gives DASH?
<dr_willis> the *.foo is expanded and can become longer  then the max legenth of a command line. but i forget what the limit is. ;)
<dr_willis> I bet its somthing like 512, or 1024 characters
<jrib> dr_willis: MAX_ARG_PAGES in kernel.  But I thought there were some changes done to that recently...
<dr_willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/argument-list-too-long-error-solution/
<dr_willis> getconf ARG_MAX
<bhairav> hello
<dr_willis> 2097152
<wdp_> 2097152
<wdp_> :D
<dr_willis> ;P
<wdp_> thats characters right? or arguments as in words?
<dr_willis> thats rather long. ;) wonder if its in K or bytes.. or characters.. ;P
<wdp_> well. let's try :>
<bhairav> ok, I am new here and I don't know the protocol so do I just start talking with no handshakes?
<dr_willis> looking like its 'bytes'
<jrib> bhairav: yep, just ask
<invariant> How do I configure Thunderbird 17 in precise such that it can open urls by clicking on it?
<bhairav> ok.. great. I have a DellLatitude 820 and Ubuntu 12.04. There is a high pitched sound coming from within the chassis
<thesadmafioso> notwist: FYI I successfully installed 12.04.1 LTS on my friends' Samsung 64-bit AMD system by "apt-get removing" the ubiquity-slideshow and maintaining a constant wireless connection.
<DrGrov> Ah, much much much better. Now I finally see something in irssi :)
<milad> hi all
<almoxarife> All shell have / has a limit for the command line length. UNIX / Linux / BSD system has a limit on how many bytes can be used for the command line argument and environment variables.
<almoxarife> bytes
<bhairav> So, jrib, any ideas how I can stop that?
<thesadmafioso> almoxarife: What's the limit for bash? :P
<jrib> bhairav: not really.  Are you sure it's not the fan?
<almoxarife> bhairav: HD bearings are tossing cookies?
<dr_willis> thesadmafioso:  getconf ARG_MAX
<bhairav> jrib: It's like a car horn turned way down in the background with a glue tape to keep it in place..
<dr_willis> 2097152 bytes it seems
<John_Maclain> Good morning all
<thesadmafioso> dr_willis: Ah, neat. Another trick to add to the Linux bag. ;)
<dr_willis> thesadmafioso:  no idea why yu would need that trick . :) theres some neat examples on that page however
<John_Maclain> I have a "general" query i'm hoping someone could help with. I'm in the process of playing with a linkstation NAS. I have root, and need to install php5-cli.
<bhairav> jrib: I tried bluetooth radio,removing the usb devices, disappears when, there is a "bin" LED flickering ( a READ)?
<thesadmafioso> dr_willis: You'll be happy to know I planned on geeking out and reading it then!
<wdp_> dr_willis, for i in $(seq 1 2097152); do a="$a $i"; done   <- should fail, then, i guess.
<younder> Set up snort and BASE yesterday
<jrib> it's not really a shell limit, it's at the kernel level
<younder> recomended if you have an old spar machine. Just buy another network card reintall ubuntu and get to work
<jrib> dr_willis: ah I found it! http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=b6a2fea39318e43fee84fa7b0b90d68bed92d2ba
<younder> You need to set the network manager network pane network to share with other computers  . had a lot of trouble with that as the documentation is sadly lacking. NM rocks though!
<bhairav> almoxarife: hi, i did not see your comment.. sorry..i am not even sure what you meant. but i don't think it has anything to with the hard disk but i guess i am not sure.. :)
<thesadmafioso> Aww! So, I just finished an install of 12.04.1 LTS and it said everything was great. Now I reboot and get "error: no such partition. grub rescue>" and a blinking cursor
<wdp_> KSalem, and? does it work?
<younder> Also NFS for RMI and privoxy
<younder> samba if for windows, NFS is for Unix networks
<John_Maclain> anyone?
<almoxarife> bhairav: that kind of whine is usually associated with 'bearings' that are nears deaths door, the next step i would expect would be for the bearing to freeze, question now is, which one is it
<younder> John_Maclain, sudo apt-get install php5
<younder> John_Maclain, ctrl-alt-t to bring up terminal
<jrib> KSalem: so I'm curious what the output of "uname -r" is for you if you don't mind
<bhairav> almoxarife: is there a way to find out? i am not very keen on opening and poking around actually. this old geyser might just flatten and pretend to be dead for all i know.
<John_Maclain> I dont think it's an ubunto installation. I;ve had to install IPKG
<younder> There is no php client. it is all server based so you also need apache 2
<MonkeyDust> John_Maclain  if it's not ubuntu, this may not be the right channel for you
<bhairav> almoxarife: this wasn't a problem actually with win7
<John_Maclain> MonkeyDust I know, i was hopeful :-)
<younder> I use postgresql but the popular choice seems to be mysql
<younder> install that as well
<almoxarife> bhairav: ubuntu killed kenny?
<younder> and libphp-mysql
<bhairav> almoxarife: semi-killed the pangolin
<younder> dead simple really compared to doing it on a windws system anyhow
<thesadmafioso> Umm...how would I point to where the bootloader is housed from the grub rescue >   ???
<bhairav> almoxarife: thanks anyways. later.
<almoxarife> bhairav: ok, does 'top' show unusually high cpu usage for some process?
<younder> What happened to LAMP install?  anyoone know..?
<bhairav> almoxarife: there is no process runnning now..
<iceroot> younder: what sould happened to lamp?
<jrib> younder: nothing?
<almoxarife> bhairav: ok
<younder> iceroot, I don't find it as a install optin anymore
<almoxarife> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<iceroot> younder: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<Guest88028> hi, does anyone know how to install mate (window manager?)
<younder> I KNOW what lamp is
<sammmy> I have a weird ubuntu setup. I have gnome 3 and unity installed as two shells I can choose, but when I choose unity, I get parts of gnome 3 in the mix.
<jrib> younder: the link explains how to install it.
<younder> iceroot, you forgot libphp-mysql
<iceroot> younder: no
<MonkeyDust> sammmy  unity is a shell for gnome3
<iceroot> younder: that is a dependency from the 3 packages i named
<iceroot> younder: and if not, just install additional stuff you want
<younder> iceroot, also mysql-client is good
<sammmy> MonkeyDust: I thought a shell was like a GUI?
<iceroot> younder: then feel free to install it
<larry_> hi, does anyone know how to install mate (window manager?)
<younder> Look I just set up servers on 2 machines just this week
<jrib> younder: I'm not sure we know what your question actually is.  Can you ask it?
<thesadmafioso> How can I tell grub rescue where the bootloader is?
<MonkeyDust> sammmy  i guess you mean a desktop environment
<younder> What happened to LAMP install?  anyone know..?
<iceroot> younder: what sould happened to lamp?
<jrib> younder: nothing happened to it.  See the link ubottu provided you with.
<iceroot> younder: as i asked already
<iceroot> younder: just install the packages you want i showed you an example for the common lamp setup
<younder> Ie it used to be an option that installed all of this. And it is not there anymore. So now I install the tools seperately.
<iceroot> younder: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<younder> duh
<jrib> younder: you can install it with tasksel.  The link ubottu gave you explains this
<almoxarife> younder: i am guessing the question is rhetorical
<younder> aah. now that makes sense
<younder> more or less retorical as both my websites are working
<almoxarife> seems not
<jrib> younder: you can also avoid tasksel and just use apt-get: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<BrixSat> hello how do i get my current setup monitor and generate a xorg.conf so i can adjust some things?
<DrGrov> What MPlayer flavor is the correct for 12.04? I see SMPlayer, MPlayer and so forth. Does the GUI matter much when using Unity? Do I understand it right that the best option is to go with a GTK+ interface instead of a QT interface when using Unity?
<MonkeyDust> !xorgconf | BrixSat start here
<ubottu> BrixSat start here: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<younder> jrib, my system doesn't play along with that one
<almoxarife> DrGrov: you dont want qt with unity
<jrib> younder: I don't know what it means for a system to play along
<younder> jrib, I'm using 0412 not 1012
<jrib> younder: now I'm even more confused
<BrixSat> MonkeyDust:  is the file is depecrated what is the new  usage? (if learning better learn the new thing)
<younder> jrib, It doesn' recognise sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<jrib> younder: well that's not what I said for you to do :)  You forgot the caret
<iceroot> younder: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<MonkeyDust> BrixSat  guess you find more information in the ubottu links, than what i could tell you
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ah, now I do not see that is this your nickname. I am missing a letter or two :D So, no QT for Unity then. Good to have that sorted. It was probably that which made my 10.04 system sluggish from time to time when I had a bit of a mix between GTK+ and QT apps when using both GNOME and KDE.
<DrGrov> Brb
<DrGrov> Brb
<younder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<younder> let's leave it at that
<sammmy> what's with these funky scrollbars, I never got it...
<iceroot> jrib: could you explain what foobar^ does?
<almoxarife> dr_willis: nothing wrong with a hybrid, if that is the intent, i do like some gnome apps, yet run KDE
<jrib> iceroot: it lets you install tasks (like through tasksel) but using apt-get .  I don't even know if it's documented somewhere
<younder> tasksel if NOT recomended as it makes things difficulet if you choose to remove things
<almoxarife> DrGrov: nothing wrong with a hybrid, if that is the intent, i do like some gnome apps, yet run KDE
<iceroot> jrib: but the tasks are no common-metapackages i guess
<BrixSat> ok thks
<iceroot> younder: could you just use "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server"?
<jrib> iceroot: right, they're not metapackages. You can see how they're difened in /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc
<iceroot> jrib: thank you
<DrGrov> almoxarife: This is probably then good since I might prefer a few KDE apps in favor of the Gnome equivalents.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: i dont know how well kde apps will look in gtk, i do the reverse, gtk in kde
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Okay, then I will probably just keep to GTK apps for Unity completely. You are not by any chance running irssi? :)
<younder> loved mint but was miffed as package depependency's started to break. Eventually went back to standard ubuntu 0412 for stability
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 412 in eric (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault when launched" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412
<almoxarife> DrGrov: on kde? that would be a sin
<jrib> younder: it's confusing to call it 0412 instead of "12.04" which is what everyone else uses
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Why is that? Irssi is pure love ;-) No, the reason I asked is that I am not finding any suitable theme that does not leave out a letter of your nickname and others as well LOL
<DrGrov> Feels funny to write to someone when there is quite many long nicknamed persons around :D
<younder> jrib sorry
<solancer> hey guys
<solancer> any c++ developers in the house ?
<younder> me
<solancer> cool
<solancer> https://launchpad.net/~ikarosdev/+archive/unity-revamped
<DrGrov> almoxarife: But nevermind, that was only a merely a minor thought I had :) Sorry for disturbing with such an unimportant matter.
<g0onsh1p> YO!
<solancer> can you hack unity https://launchpad.net/~ikarosdev/+archive/unity-revamped
<enriq> hi. I have 10.04 installed in split partitions  for "/", "/boot",  "/home" and "/opt". Now I have a spare partition where I want to install 12.04, can I install from my running 10.04?
<solancer> yep you can
<solancer> jus do a distribution upgrade
<dr_willis> you mean boot 10.04 and install 12.04 to that other partion?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: i cant imagine what the cli irc client acts like, i am too deep in kde to cli, i found cli-companion(a very nice gui) cause cli made me get the chills
<dr_willis> whilw running 10.04?
<enriq> solancer, it does not work, there are some "extra" stuff
<enriq> dr_willis, yep
<dr_willis> enriq:  its doable.. but i bet it would be much faster to just boot a live-usb
<dr_willis> its not going to be trivial ;P
<DrGrov> almoxarife: But now it seems to be good with this theme since I clearly see what you are writing with a complete nickname finally :)
<solancer> enriq, you mean the PPA ?
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ah, you are knee deep in KDE haha :) What IRC client are you using? Konversation?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: yes
<enriq> solancer, I have some low latency kernel and some other things that are beyond 10.04
<ikonia> DrGrov: how did you get on with your video ?
<DrGrov> almoxarife: I could almost predict that since that is probably one of the most common ones in KDE. Probably one of the only ones or?
<solancer> enriq: oh ok
<DrGrov> ikonia: Hi there. Nice of you to ask. I managed to get on pretty well I have to admit. Now I am figuring out which MPlayer frontend to start using. I found that VLC is very good and fully functional but I miss MPlayer too much to keep using VLC.
<enriq> dr_willis, how hard can it be, harder than going to buy a replacement for my burned out usb stick? :)
<almoxarife> DrGrov: there are some others, pidgin, telepathy i think, quassel, probably more
<younder> solancer, I am not joining that project just to fix you problems, no
<dr_willis> enriq:  yes.. and it may not work properly. You dont hear much about 'debootstrap' these days
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ah, Pidgin as well. I always just had Pidgin for IM of other kind. But I am sure Pidgin is very functional as well since multi-functional account system is really nice.
<almoxarife> DrGrov: Kmplayer is a nice front end
<solancer> younder: no no its not jus me we a have a whole bunch of users who want this PPA updated
<ikonia> DrGrov: but the performance was acceptable /
<ikonia> DrGrov: that was your main concern
<DrGrov> almoxarife: But that is QT then :/ Is SMplayer anything good or should I just take the regular MPlayer-gui package from the repos and some additional themes
<dr_willis> im not even sure if the debootstrap method works any more enriq
<almoxarife> DrGrov: pidgin has alot of options,
<solancer> younder, including Andrew from webupd8.org
<almoxarife> DrGrov: gnome-mplayer?
<baanaan`on> Guys, i got a question. All my users got a primary group.  when i create a file with one of the users all users in the primary group also write and read that file. But i created 2 directory's where users from the same subgroup can create files and read files but i want to exclude the primary group from those folders how can i do accomplish this ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes, the performance was acceptable of course. I just did not research any further into VLC + VDPAU yet since it worked out well. And I am not too concerned now to find out either. But I will use MPlayer as a comparison to VLC to monitor the CPU usage just as a comparison.
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Ah yes, gnome-mplayer I had on 10.04. That was simple enough and not too much menus around. SMplayer was perhaps a bit of a mess with too much options which worked well but did not suit my needs.
<jrib> baanaan`on: have you tried using Access Control Lists?
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  i recall smplayer having a few neat features not in gnome-mplayer... but i cant remember what they were ;)
<antivirushater> What is recommended, partitioning the hard drive and installing Ubuntu on it or WUBI?
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  I think it had a remember last position feature i was using a lot for some time
<dr_willis> antivirushater:  run away from wubi whenever you can... dont even think about wubi... ;P
<baanaan`on> jrib: not yet lemme see
<antivirushater> dr_willis: lol, ok.
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Hi there :) No worries, I tend to forget as well quite many things. That is why I keep configuring 12.04 still of today where as most people would have done it already ages ago LOL
<jrib> baanaan`on: you'll have to add the "acl" mount option to your partition.  Then see the man pages for setfacl and getfacl
<MonkeyDust> antivirushater  wubi means 'will ultimatly be inefficient'
<younder> solancer, you can contact me on jpthing@online.no and I will look at it no promises.
<antivirushater> MonkeyDust: lol
<jrib> younder: note this channel is publicly logged, it's probably not a great idea to put an e-mail address here
<younder> rotfl my my feeling exactl
<thesadmafioso> Wubi means "Completely useless"
<ironhalik> Hmm, I've got a problem. I'm trying to connect a third display, and can only make the third one be in cloning mode
<younder> jrib too late
<solancer> younder, chill bro I'm jus asking thats all
<younder> jrib yes I should probaly have done a private session
<baanaan`on> jrib:  thanks for the help. <3
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Ah, now I know what you mean with the last position. It was enabled by default in SMplayer and I did not at all appreciate it at the time. I could perhaps just be less negative of course about features and such things. I am perhaps thinking too much about all kind of features that I get lost somehow LOL
<jrib> baanaan`on: does it work?  I'm actually not sure how having groupA access and denying groupB access will work exactly
<younder> still in the flow of data will anyone ntice...
<solancer> younder, besides I need someone who can program on Unity library
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  i often could nly watch a video like 10 min at a time.. ;)
<DrGrov> ikonia: Do you have any preferred choice of MPlayer?
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Ah, you had that kind of problem. That is then really good as a feature to have the "last position" thingie.
<younder> solancer, I am making a language I call Formula for parallel programming
<younder> solancer, I am not one of the ubuntu developers per se
<jrib> younder, solancer: let's try to keep the discussion related to support in #ubuntu.  Join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussions
<solancer> younder, wow sorry I assumed you were jus another ubuntu geek...
<younder> jrib fine
<dr_willis> night all.
<solancer> jrib, bro its about Unity what part of Ubuntu is unity not a part of ?
<jrib> solancer: this channel is for ubuntu *support*
<solancer> jrib, ya so I need support for unity
<jrib> solancer: what's your support question?
<solancer> jrib, Unity is buggy and I need someone who can fix it
<fre> hello to everyone
<thesadmafioso> My new install thinks the bootloader for the OS is on the USB stick, is that something I could fix easily with a package like "Boot Repair"?
<solancer> jrib, Dodge windows feature
<fre> I want to be consulted
<fre> I am now desperate
<jrib> solancer: that's not what this channel is for.  Feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<solancer> jrib, I doubt you would be able to help me.. its a c++ thing
<fre> how many times i tried to install Ubuntu on my PC
<fre> but that seems unbelievably difficult
<fre> could someone guide me through the process
<solancer> jrib, ok wiseguy off to offtopic
<diverdude> How do i get a commandline interface to pastebin? (pastebinit dows not work)
<notwist> thesadmafioso: it's because it's actually on the usb stick, I had the exact same problem
<jrib> diverdude: you should say in what way pastebinit does not work
<notwist> thesadmafioso: what you need to do is 1) install again 2) this time, remove USB stick before writing GRUB 3) everybody happy
<fre> could someone give me a link on instailling 12.10 alongside w8
<notwist> thesadmafioso: it will install GRUB on the USB stick if its still inside during setup sometimes. Its stupid but it happens
<jrib> fre: you should say what exactly happened when you tried to install (and how you tried).  Don't use the enter key as punctuation though, please
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Hmm, do you think I'm better of doing that or trying to use a package like Boot Repair?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: installing GRUB manually works just as well ofcourse
<fre> So i downed ultraiso to burn an image of u 12.10 on my memory-stick
<notwist> thesadmafioso: so boot repair could work, i just reinstalled to be sure but if thats a hassle you should try repairing first
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Also, doesn't the GRUB get installed right at the end of installation? If I pull the USB stick out it won't just crash?
<Tm_T> is it normal that there's several aufs bind mounts after doing "do-release-upgrade" ?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: you can pull the USB stick up as soon as the installation is on your screen, it runs in RAM
<Tm_T> I assume no
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Have any resources handy about manually installing the grub?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<notwist> thesadmafioso: its not hard, just annoying. try googling around
<fre> I used USB-HDD mode to burn it. So after I did that, I turned off the PC than turned it on thus starting BIOS, then i pressed f1, and after that chose the source USB-HDD, but then nothing happened and W8 started to load
<fre> small remark: I used f12 not f1
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Off on another adventure. I am going to blame it on AMD just cause.
<notwist> thesadmafioso: sounds good
<fre> I guess i should come up with something by myself. Could someone at least give me a reliable source from where i can know the steps needed to go to Ubuntu not having to delete W8
<jrib> fre: well your issue is that you're not getting your computer to boot from the usb.  Maybe there is an issue with your download, maybe there is an issue with the way you created your usb, or maybe you are just not telling your computer how to boot from the usb properly
<ikonia> DrGrov: not really no
<MonkeyDust> fre  start here http://www.intowindows.com/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu/
<ikonia> DrGrov: is there something wrong with the standard mplayer setup ?
<itguru> help
<kluejay> What happens if I dd a smaller harddrive to a larger one?
<itguru> Damn you Amazon spyway software thingy
<ikonia> itguru: take it elsewhere
<scaranik> ciao
<scaranik> !list
<ubottu> scaranik: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Hey, I added the ppa where "Boot Loader" is, ran the regular "Boot Repair" option and it installed GRUB on the HDD, no sweat. The Windows 7 boots fine, Ubuntu boots fine, and we now have another convert to the cult of Linux.
<notwist> thesadmafioso: frickin awsom
<notwist> thesadmafioso: dont forget to make linux the default in GRUB ;)
<notwist> thesadmafioso: pink background is nice too...
<thesadmafioso> notwist: How does one check if Linux is indeed the default in GRUB? It's first on the list when the menu comes up . . . is that what you mean? :)
<Eagleman> Why do i have a directory /run ?
<zlude> Hello! look the numbers in the front of log file: https://gist.github.com/4267564 for example: "354560644.370" is it the date in some encoding? can i convert it to normal date/clock? thanks! someone can help me?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: check the grub config file
<notwist> thesadmafioso: it will say "default=n"
<Eagleman> Why do i have a directory /run ?
<Loif> quit
<alazare619> im looking for a way to display the local display on lets call this machine A (a unix base distro) on Machine B a windows based machine without using vnc
<alazare619> vnc is terribly slow
<alazare619> over the network
<Mavrik> aladilas, I've found Nomachine NX to be much faster than VNC
<Mavrik> er, alazare619
<alazare619> problem is it doesnt display the local display
<Mavrik> I'm not sure it works with Ubuntu's unity though :\
<alazare619> only (side session)
<Mavrik> ah, you need to see the same display
<alazare619> yea display 0.0 on machine A on machine b
<alazare619> maachine b is a remote machine in my hosue thats a media server its hooked up to a tv with no keyboard and mosue and is used to  play movies
<alazare619> ive used vnc to open vlc on it etc to play movies but vnc is soooo  laggy
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Is that just in /boot/grub ?
<alazare619> even with noxdamage ncache selected
<alazare619> is it possible to xdmcp to the current display on a machine?
<notwist> thesadmafioso: no idea where it is, google :P
<thesadmafioso> notwist: Why google when one can "locate" ? :P
<thesadmafioso> ALTHOUGH, with the new 'Buntu I guess locating IS becoming like Googling.
<thesadmafioso> :(
<younder> I use both google and locate
<younder> And so should you
<thesadmafioso> I don't like the idea of having what I search for on my local machine being broadcast onto the 'net, especially since it's set that way by default.
<thesadmafioso> Also, I avoid Google as much as possible and never use their search services directly out of principle.
<thesadmafioso> But, I am getting off topic.
<anonymous> hello i; french
<anonymous> im
<younder> thesadmafioso, in that case remove zeitgeist, woopsie
<MonkeyDust> thesadmafioso  if you mean the amazon lens, it's controversial and being discussed online
<younder> and something else
<thesadmafioso> MonkeyDust: Yes, have recently heard of the Amazon lens and that's what I was referring to.
<putrowengi> good night
<notwist> thesadmafioso: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#Configuration
<younder> From what I have heard (haven't tried) removing zeitgeist can prove probemativ in unity. But if you intsall gnome shell you will be fine
<younder> labeling canonical as the proverial snich is a problem
<putrowengi> help me
<notwist> !ask | putrowengi
<ubottu> putrowengi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<younder> putrowengi, well try, calm down and tell us what you want
<putrowengi> i am using ubuntu 10.04.03 LTS Kernel 3.2.6. i have problem to install modem dlinks DWM-152( A3)
<jayar> lookin for an ftp server alternative to vsftpd
<younder> putrowengi, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<thesadmafioso> younder: I agree that labeling Canonical as this evil doing snitch right off the bat is not good. I think it's also short-sighted when looking at privacy concerns in a holistic sense. However, it is alarming and I am not sure I approve of the trend on the part of Canonical.
<thesadmafioso> Certainly it is worthy of debate and consideration from many different viewpoints.
<putrowengi> YES , I have read it but dont solved yet
<younder> thesadmafioso, I don't like it either
<putrowengi> after installing driver but modem cant detect simcard
<Eagleman> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
 * thesadmafioso is pondering donating money to Canonical when he upgrades to 12.04 and expressing his concerns in an email with it.
<younder> really, ubuntu ususally is great on hardware. That is one of the reasons I cose it. It works on nearly anything
<younder> Clearly it doesn't improve my spelling ;)
<genius> max respecy
<genius> !list
<ubottu> genius: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<younder> Who ordered that?
<wdp_> somehow i don't get bonding working.
<wdp_> ifconfig shows bond0 with an ip address, but cat /sys/class/net/bond0/bonding/slaves reports no slaves.
<younder> bonding?
<younder> wdp_, why are you not using the network manager?
<putrowengi> i try with wvdial but there is no modem was detect
<wdp_> that's not a desktop.
<wdp_> i'm using /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> wdp_: but you defined your slaves in /etc/network/interfaces? "slaves eth0 ethX"
<younder> wdp_, true, you didn't spesify you system. Feel free to do so..'
<wdp_> llutz, yes.
<wdp_> llutz, tried with slaves eth0 eth1 and tried with iface eth2 inet manual
<wdp_>         bond-master bond0
<wdp_> err. eth1, eth2 :)
<wdp_> llutz, lemme nopaste the config, sec.
<thesadmafioso> notwist: thanks for your help today, I was educated and illuminated. Later!
<notwist> thesadmafioso: glad to hear it, cheers
<wdp_> llutz, http://pastie.org/private/7swvjp3wti4fqfdrtfdota <- also tried it with slaves eth1 eth2 in bond0 instead of bond-master bond0 and also with both.
<wdp_> also tried with allow instead of auto.
<younder> wdp_ when I last dit that I on the server went into the edit connections, edit and the share with other computers. This only works for up to 50 compters however
<putrowengi> is ubuntu support all modem??
<llutz> wdp_: last time i configured it, i did it just like shown here and it worked http://wiki.debian.org/Bonding
<wdp_> llutz, followed the same article :)
<wdp_> over and over again.
<younder> wdp_ The  last time I did that on a server I went into the edit connections, edit and the share with other computers. This only works for up to 50 computers however
 * wdp_ wonders what younder tries to tell me.
<llutz> wdp_: sounds like internet-conenction-sharing or... whatever
<younder> wdp_ well what I would like to do is point you to a web site
<notwist> putrowengi: is it an internal modem or external?
<alazare619> anyone have experience with a program called crossloop?
<younder> wdp_ unfortunaly the webinfo is misleading
<wdp_> llutz, what i did not try yet, is commenting eth1 and eth2 so that there is just bond0 within the interfaces file. let's see.
<younder> wdp_  suffice it to say it CAN be DONE without ip ot ifconfig or netmasq
<llutz> wdp thats what i did, no ethX stanzas in interfaces at all. i thought you did when you "also tried it with slaves eth1 eth2 in bond0 instead of bond-master"
<wdp_> llutz, still doesn't work.
<wdp_> plus, bond0 has no ip anymore :)
<younder> wdp_  (I set up a network this week)
<kristian-aalborg> I macroed!
<llutz> wdp_: just to be sure, ifenslave is installed too?
<troulouliou_dev> hi i m using lxdm + lxde on an old box with ubuntu , on startup i have a blank screen , i need to manually standby / recover to get a screen
<wdp_> yea. wondering about the -2.6 but yeah it is installed.
<wdp_> llutz, if i type in: ifup bond0 it tells me "waiting for a slave to join bond0 (will timeout after 60s)" but, nothing happens.
<younder> wdp_ aren't you version 3 yet?
<kgx> hi. i've had a few problems with my ubuntu partion (currently v12.10 but might be from 12.04 or earlier). anyway, i've mounted the partiion using the live cd and i notice that /root is a file and /home/* is empty. anyone know why?
<putrowengi> notwist: its external modem
<wdp_> llutz, if there'd be at least some debug output or error message somewhere.. but there's nothing. everything fine.
<younder> kgx: I use 60 GB / 20 GB /tmp 20 GB /var and 300 GB /usr/local and 640 GB /user/<name>
<putrowengi> this is my modem http://www.dlink.com.my/products/?idproduct=473&idCategory=199
<younder> kgx i prefer custom partioning as it protects against DOS attacks
<wdp_> younder, wtf
<llutz> wdp_: i've no idea where to increase verbosity nor where to screw to get it working. sounds all correct.
<simplexio> you get problems if your / dosent have room
<kgx> younder, /home/* was there before. i had disk issues, ran fsck few times but then it didn't boot. now looking at it through a live CD shows my entirely home directory as empty..which is scary :(
<younder> wdp_, A problem we had when I worked at Opera. var dir overfilled as the logs exceeded capasity filling the entire disc and destroying the OS
<sunny_xiaobai5> \c
<wdp_> younder, how long did you work there? 1 week?
<younder> A week downtime 100 000$ lost
<notwist> hahahaha
<younder> wdp_ I was a systems developer. anyhow PARTION YOUR DISK
<putrowengi> http://www.dlink.com.my/products/?idproduct=473&idCategory=199 ubuntu 10.04 lucid 3.2.6 has support this modem???
<wdp_> llutz, wondering if it might have to do with my renaming of the eth devices. Actually dmesg reports that eth0 = onboard nic1, eth1 = pcie nic, eth2 = onboard nic2. Udev named them "em0, eth1 and p260p1" so i created udev rules with the specific MAC, making the pcie card eth0, and the two onboard nics eth1 and eth2.
<jayar> i removed vsftpd now i can't reinstall it
<xeocs> phishing site？
<notwist> putrowengi: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=DWM-152+linux
<younder> wdp_ You think I am joking just wait to it happens to uou
<younder> whatever
<MonkeyDust> putrowengi  instead of struggling with 10.04, somehow try to get 12.04 or 12.10 first, it may solve a lot af technical issues
<younder> your funeral
<llutz> wdp_: i can't imagine that those renaming matters, but maybe revert it for a test
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<wdp_> llutz, now eth0 is bridged (br0) and works fine (brctl show shows that everything's correct). eth1 and eth2 should be bonded (bond0) while i always get a bond0 interface - sys/../../ reports no slaves.
<wdp_> Another interesting error i get is when using mii-tool. it reports input output error for eth0. but since eth0 is totally unrelated for the bonding stuff, i ignored that.
<wdp_> its the pcie card, maybe mii-tool does not have support for it or something *shrugs*
<wdp_> but well, that's the setup.
<benedict> hi, what's the easisest way to sync data with a group of people over internet? dropbox is out, because of storage limit. the others use linux, mac and windows.
<putrowengi> monkeydust: im not
<wdp_> benedict, i'd go for git / github
<notwist> benedict: what kind of data
<wdp_> benedict, if it's some project/programming.
<benedict> wdp_: no programming
<putrowengi> notwist: my fw was uptodate
<wdp_> samba *cough* and ftp then.
<wdp_> :>
<notwist> benedict: still waiting for an answer; what kind of data
<simplexio> benedict: if you have public ip address then rsync is easy
<benedict> notwist: lots of documents and "static" data, and some text files, which will be ofthen changed
<notwist> benedict: ok so nothing heavy?
<Eagleman> Why do i have a directory /run ?
<younder> wdp_ on the server use the network amager. Plug in only the internet. Check that it works. Then rebooot. Then plug in the other connections. go in network manager icon. . select edit connections and then on network try 'share with other computers' comboy
<wdp_> younder, i really appreciate that you want to help. But, no, thanks.
<younder> wdf_ I am trying to tell you how to do this
<benedict> notwist: it is. i have 1.2TB but i only need to share maybe 300MB of it
<notwist> benedict: Google Drive gives you 5 GB for free and you can edit text files in the browser simultaneously
<younder> wdf_ But I acually set up a net this week. And you failed..
<benedict> notwist: i NEED the data to be available offline too
<notwist> benedict: that is a feature in google drive.
<notwist> benedict: if 5 GB is enough and you don't want to pay, Google Drive is your thing.
<oskar-> Eagleman:  it is a default directory intended to replace /var/run
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: it's not dissimilar to /var/run   which is a standardised folder
<Touhou11> I'd advise against using Google Drive for privacy reasons
<benedict> notwist: what about selfhosted otpions?
<notwist> Here we go
<notwist> benedict: well if you have a server available that can host all this there's plenty of options
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: it stores information about the running system since last boot, e.g., currently logged-in users and running daemons
<Touhou11> Use something like http://owncloud.org/ on your own server instead of Google Drive, that way you have control of your data
<benedict> notwist: i am thinking about going for a server
<notwist> benedict: if people are willing to use a program to connect/transfer files I'd recommend SFTP
<notwist> benedict: since you mentioned it will be over several operating systems its a good choice
<wdp_> llutz, okay, i renamed the devices so that they match with those reported by dmesg. let's see.
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: google drive is convenient though, and the user will have to keep the PC on to have access to the data which may not be viable
<benedict> Touhou11: oh, looks good - i'll check it out
<benedict> notwist: hm, so FTP
<younder> benedict, I recomend souceforge
<simplexio> benedict: like i said , rsync and it keep record what is changed and whats not
<notwist> lets not have privacy debates -- google drive is great if people are willing to pay with their privacy instead of money, end of story
<notwist> benedict: SFTP is encrypted, FTP is not
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: One shouldn't be willing to sacrifice important data to an external company for the sake of convenience
<juniour> hi
<benedict> notwist: ok, but when using SFTP, how can i stay in sync? e.g. uplaod the right files i changed
<notwist> Touhou11: stop speaking of your personal opinion like it was fact
<younder> I have a encrypted /home. I share what I shar on sourceforge. There is no conflict
<wdp_> llutz, no change.
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: many do, it's not a bad thing to have data hosted externally, some companies (like the one I work for) host entire company infrastructures for compay convenience
<llutz> wdp_: more than odd
<younder> You don't have to share everyting or nothing
<notwist> benedict: could you explain more in detail exactly what you want to be able to do
<Touhou11> If you want files to stay synchronized rather than uploading specific folders, use rsync
<younder> my few bits
<hiemanshu> so guys, I setup a Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity on a tablet, works nicely, but now when I connect a mouse it doesn't show the cursor so I have to aim in the dark, any way to get the cursor back?
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: we host LOTS of company data and they pay us to keep it secure and available
<benedict> notwist: ok, geve me a sec to write it down properly
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't trust you, I consider them foolish
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: Google are just doing the same. Try taking the tinfoil hat off and think about the situation
<wdp_> llutz, for "testing" i connected them to a switch (the same) but that shouldn't cause the trouble i have, could it?
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: so you think Nvidia and Nintendo are foolish? You don't know what you are talking about
<younder> Touhou11, All trust iis foolish. But hey were human. Mostly it works.
<Touhou11> There's no "tinfoil" hat, Google use the convenience of their services to ensnare you into surrending valuable personal data. Seems to work on a lot of idiots
<llutz> wdp_: afaik no, that shouldn't matter
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: What has Nvidia and Nintendo got to do with it?
<wdp_> running out of ideas.
<Keyser> \o
<younder> Touhou11, You seem a bit paranoid
<Keyser> can I get some infos about ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: they host all their HR data in our datacentres.....
<llutz> wdp_: i just tried  a similar setup in a 12.10-vbox, no dice too, bond0 up but no slaves
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: in short, you are too paranoid for words. Its pretty hilarious
<wdp_> llutz, yeah, 12.10 server here.
<Fedot> i config postfix and i get this error 554 5.7.1 relay access denied every time and when i send to root@localhost
<MonkeyDust> Touhou11  if the cloud weren't safe, enterprises wouldn't use it
<wdp_> llutz, do you have a chance to test it in earlier ubuntu releases i vbox?
<wdp_> s/i/in
<diverdude> rI have a raidarray: /dev/md1. However, this is only available in the system after i have done mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev?[abcd]3.  When i restart the array is no longer available and i need to write this command again. How do i make it available after restart automatically?
<wdp_> maybe i just ran into some release-bug :)
<notwist> Touhou11 is a RMS fundamentalist, no point in even having a discussion
<Fedot> i config postfix and i get this error 554 5.7.1 relay access denied every time and when i send to root@mydomain.com
<llutz> wdp_: i'll have to setup a new vm for it
<devsoul> exit
<wdp_> or it's teeh kernel.
<Touhou11> MonkeyDust: You place a lot of confidence that IT managers for companies are half-way competent when deciding they'll use the "cloud"
<Keyser> gimme a scream when it's my turn ::)
<benedict> notwist: may i pm you?
<Touhou11> Not surprising people on here are quick to rubbish any privacy concerns of the "cloud", given the recent developments in Ubuntu with the Amazon searech
<Pici> !ask | Keyser
<Touhou11> *search
<ubottu> Keyser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> Touhou11  take the discussion somewhere else, please
<wdp_> Touhou11, ActionParsnip: btw. actually.. if my "important" data at google get's stolen or lost or something. google has the money to pay back. So actually it's a good choice to have data there, from a commercial point of view, isn't it? /me hides
<wdp_> (sorry for ot :D)
<Pici> Can we please move the cloud vs. paranoia conversation somewhere where its not blocking other support questions, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Touhou11> MonkeyDust: Please tell that to others too, not just the person you disagree with
<simplexio> wdp_: free service dosent give you that quarantee
<notwist> benedict: id rather not, someone else is probably better suited to answer your question than i am
<ActionParsnip> Pici: already done and done
<Pici> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<benedict> notwist: ok, then i'll keep the discussion here
<notwist> benedict: one problem with your setup is the fact that you have many different operating systems
<Keyser> well, I've been using windows on both of my computers for 8 years for now, and it's getting slower, and I'm looking for an alternative OS, which isn't as performance centric, yet has (about) all the functions as Win, especially gaming
<notwist> benedict: for that reason i still think google drive might be the best, but if security and integrity is very important you might have to make some sacrifices to set it up yourself
<Keyser> Would Ubuntu, or derivates would be a good choice for me?
<xeocs> keyser: which game?
<wdp_> llutz, there's also some ubuntu guide which has another syntax for setting up bonding. but actually none helps. wondering if anyone else has trouble with bonding in 12.10 server.
 * wdp_ will google for some bug report in a few. 
<Keyser> pretty many, starting from WoW, to NFS, HoI2, or to be more precise, nearly everything :D
<Touhou11> Keyser: I recommend Xubuntu, which I find has the best compromise between performance and usability. Should be good for gaming as Valve are releasing Steam for Linux quite soon
<cfhowlett> !wine|Keyser:might be of interest to you for gaming.
<ubottu> Keyser:might be of interest to you for gaming.: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Touhou11> Keyser: You can't expect all your Windows games to work perfectly even with WINE
<benedict> notwist: third party host sould be avoided - i am quite IT-affine and usually i do just mess with stuff till it works.  but in this case the priject is rather hughe, lot's  of people depend on it and i am not sure wich approach to choose. once the direction is set, i am read to go - may it be setting up an own server, runincg services and waht not
<BluesKaj> Keyser, if you want to keep using your windows games , but still have a fast stable OS then dual booting probly your best option
<cfhowlett> Keyser: so far as which linux distro, lubuntu or xubuntu are both light weights resourcewise.
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: if you are gaming, you may want to keep Windows. Some games run amazingly in Wine, some don't. The other stuff like web browsing, emailing etc will be identical
<notwist> benedict: if you're running your own server you are also responsible. what about backups? What about emergency situations?
<benedict> notwist: i want to avoid to invest a lot of time (and money) into running one way, only to notice that i chose the wrong approach
<deav> Does anyone know if any software mods are required for running Ubuntu 12.10 on an SSD, to ensure performance over the long term in a desktop role?
<Keyser> I don't think dual booting would be an optimal option
<benedict> notwist: i am ready for that
<Keyser> please be advised that I've never used Linux systems before
<cfhowlett> Keyser: consider virtualization, e.g virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: why not?
<mustafa_> erasing a  directory any suggestion ?
<xeocs> keyser: why not try to clean for a little bit, and upgrade hardware also do :) you could also try wine, btw i dont play games so i dont know if it willvhelp
<notwist> benedict: the only bad thing about google drive is that google can see your stuff. thats it. you get immense advantages besides that. but if you still want to set up something of your own, you need to look at the multi platform aspect first of all
<MonkeyDust> mustafa_  basically: rf -r [folder]
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: Windows for games, Ubuntu for the other stuff
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: although, if you game a lot then you'll use Ubuntu seldomly, so a single boot may be the way
<Keyser> I'm not in a state to upgrade my computer :)
<notwist> benedict: you need something that can be accessed in a smooth way from osx/win/linux, SFTP is okay but the question is if you can mount sftp/ssh seamlessly on all these systems, i know linux is no problem with sshfs and all
<benedict> notwist: yes. that is why I was considering owncloud or sparkleshare - but i think those two are prett much an over-kill of what i need
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: you don't have to upgrade the computer....
<notwist> benedict: if you're going for a cloud solution why is owncloud or whatever better than google?
<xeocs> keyser, so uninstall some software?
<notwist> if anything its worse; google is huge and reputable
<benedict> notwist: because they are self hosted
<Keyser> I hoped there would be a Linux distro which is used for gaming
<notwist> benedict: meaning what?
<benedict> notwist: my server, my data
<notwist> benedict: allright, well then its not really a cloud solution to begin with, its just co-location
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: there is one with lots of games already installed. Otherwise they will be the same for Windows games
<benedict> notwist: co-location?
<xeocs> keyser, then use ubuntu+wine
<notwist> benedict: co-location is paying a data center to place your server there
<xeocs> performance, i dont know
<llutz> wdp_: at least it has to bee a ubuntu-issue, it works ootb inside my squeeze-vbox as shown in wiki.debian.org. sry that won't help you
<Teduardo> Anyone use Intel's RSTe SCU with Ubuntu 12.10?
<Keyser> I'm pretty minimalistic in terms of softwares, there isn't much which isn't essential
<notwist> benedict: anyway, if you want to set up your own server I recommend SFTP/SSH, it's encrypted in transfer and you can encrypt the disk on the server with ubuntu easily
<Teduardo> It installs the OS ok but then it won't boot
<MonkeyDust> Keyser  http://gamedrift.org/Index.html
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: using a lighter desktop will free up more resources for games
<notwist> benedict: question then is interaction towards the different operating systems and there i cant help
<Keyser> will Ubuntu+Wine work about the same as WinXP?
<llutz> be*
<Touhou11> Keyser: No
<Pici> Keyser: it depends.
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: it may, depends on the app
<Pici> !appdb | Keyser
<ubottu> Keyser: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xeocs> maybe
<benedict> notwist: ok, given ssh+ftp works for all OS. how do i take care of the syncing? or if there are file conflicts?
<Keyser> ActionParsnip: Yep, that's what I'm looking for
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: there is no single answer when it comes to wine, some apps work better than Windows, some refuse to even install
<notwist> benedict: i dont know, only thing i can think of is an SFTP client like filezilla
<notwist> benedict: maybe you could have separate folders for all users to avoid conflicts
<Touhou11> benedict: If you want syncing, use rsync instead of FTP
<Keyser> Wine is also free, right?
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: there are native apps too, playdeb has some great games, there are also the humble bundles
<hiemanshu> so guys, I setup a Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity on a tablet, works nicely, but now when I connect a mouse it doesn't show the cursor so I have to aim in the dark, any way to get the cursor back?
<notwist> Touhou11 so how is benedict supposed to set up rsync for the Windows clients?
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: yes, totally
<xeocs> yep,keyser
<benedict> notwist: afaik there is a rsync client for win
<Touhou11> notwist: Write a Python script, I've setup rsync on Windows at work myself
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: there is also Crossover office and Cedega to run Windows apps too, but are not free in any way
<Keyser> then I think I will try Ubuntu+Wine
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ah, there you are. Thanks again for fixing the 1920x1080 xorg.conf display resolution issue I had. :)
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: all OK?
<Keyser> do I have to reformat the file systems on every hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> Keyser: no, Ubuntu can read and write to NTFS
<Touhou11> Keyser: No, you can choose how much space and which drives to allocate to Ubuntu
<benedict> notwist: Touhou11 what about using svn?
<xeocs> oh right, crossover is for gamers to run games on linux
<notwist> benedict Touhou11 I'm still skeptical about rsync when it comes to several users editing the same stuff at once
<notwist> seems more of a backup solution to me
<Keyser> all of my current HDDs are formatted in NTFS
<xeocs> but crossover is commercial ware
<ActionParsnip> xeocs: or Cedega :)
<Touhou11> notwist: Yes. that might be problematic
<xeocs> a.p.: thx;)
<Mingo_> hey anybody here? I am a new linux user and I am having trouble connecting to the internet, I am suspecting that it is because I haven't installed chipset drivers, but I am un-sure anybody have a second?
<DrGrov> ikonia: No, there is nothing wrong with the standard MPlayer setup. I just thought to get a 2nd opinion or so which might be "better"(or how to say it) for 12.04.
<notwist> benedict my point about Google is that if you enter a document that is shared and someone is editing, you actually see in real time in the browser when the other person is editing, nothing is lost etc, its actually really good
<notwist> afaik there's no floss variant of that
<Touhou11> Mingo_: Congratulations, you're talking on the Internet at the moment so it must be working
<Keyser> which also reminds my, what about drivers?
<Mingo_> I am on another box buddy!
<notwist> benedict browser based also means complete compability over os
<xeocs> drivers??
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, everything is perfect with the resolution itself. There is just a few things I still wonder about with the direct rendering.
<Mingo_> It's curious because I am getting an IP addresss (on the linux box), but I cant ping out
<Touhou11> Keyser: You need the proprietary drivers installed for your graphics card to get decent performance for any game
<notwist> Mingo_: what ip do you get
<benedict> notwist: it is not important to collaborate on files at the very same second
<Keyser> I'm using a very old ATi card, which is not supported anymore (I'm using an old driver), will I need an another one for Ubuntu?
<Mingo_> ?lol I get a 10. IP
<notwist> benedict: well what if they do that accidentally
<notwist> benedict: and overwrite another persons work
<Mingo_> which is what I ought to be getting (it's what I get on the box I am using right now.)
<benedict> notwist: it might be, that there are some version conflict, but in generall, i only have to maange dokuments that are usually edited by only one persopn
<benedict> person
<notwist> Mingo_: why is it what you ought to get? thats an internal ip
<xeocs> ubuntu seems to have wildcard support for graph cards
<benedict> notwist: ok, point take
<benedict> taken
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I had to test Extreme Tux Racer but apparently the 1920x1080 resolution in the game did not display properly, it was more like 1024x768 or similar. I could not either test with glxgears to see if the direct rendering was active since glxgears crashed on me. You have any ideas about how to confirm whether it is working or not as it should?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: I'd make a backup of the file ;)
<notwist> benedict: no matter what solution you choose you _need_ to have version control, so maybe svn could help there
<Mingo_> well our IT department pays for a range of 10. IPs
<Mingo_> So when I see that my linux box has also recieved a 10. IP
<Mingo_> it makes sense
<younder> 10 GB is nonsense
<notwist> benedict: again, google wins because the version control is right there in the browser accessible by everone
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: you may need extra options in the file
<notwist> Mingo_: you dont pay for 10-ips
<younder> Just another way to get you to pay for ubuntu
<Mingo_> well, yes we do.
<Mingo_> we pay for a range of 192. IPs and 10. IPs
<Mingo_> from our ISP
<notwist> Mingo_: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/routers/g/10_0_0_1_def.htm
<Touhou11> notwist: Google wins when they have access to all your personal data
<Mingo_> but that is beside the point
<Keyser> how large USB stick will I need to install it?
<notwist> Touhou11 lol
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, I did make a backup of xorg.conf since I really do not want this to happen again. For further use, I will upload it to Dropbox or send it by e-mail to myself so I always have it around, for the worst case scenarios.
<mustafa_> removing a file inside the var/www directory under root privelige any suggestion ?
<xeocs> 800mib above keyser
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: your ISP won't give you a 192 IP, its class C so is unroutable.
<notwist> Mingo_: allright, well if you know that the 10-ip is fine and it should work, ping not working is strange
<Keyser> thanks
<Touhou11> mustafa_: Use the terminal
<wdp_> llutz, thats absolutely no problem. the question is, how i can fix that. Could you please pm me some information about that squeeze install? maybe the interfaces file, output of ifconfig, maybe the kernel-version (uname -a) such stuff?
<sabel21210> Can anyone help me with a quick Hardware Comparison question? it's not entirely ubuntu related, although i will be putting ubuntu on the system.
<xeocs> no problem
<mustafa_> iam using it
<Keyser> then I think I will try it
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: So you mean I might have to do some tweaking of xorg.conf in order to get games to display 1920x1080 properly? But is there anything else to test direct rendering with than glxgears? Something perhaps more "modern"?
<benedict> notwist: Touhou11 ok,thank you both for your input. i think i will turn at svn for now and see if it fits my needs
<Keyser> thanks, bye
<notwist> Mingo_: what is your default gateway
<mustafa_> how to
<notwist> benedict: good luck mate
<wdp_> llutz, or nopaste, whatever is easier :)
<Touhou11> mustafa_: Read the man pages
<BluesKaj> Touhou11, and what is it about your personal data that makes google so interested in you ?
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: your router will give you a 192.168.0.0/24 IP      but your WAN IP will be different
<Mingo_> okay let me ask a different question here. Is it neccessary to install chipset drivers for ubuntu?
<llutz> wdp_: argh, i just reverted that. but i just used the interfaces-example from wiki.debian.org, added "bonding" to /etc/modules and that's it
<sabel21210> Alright..il just ask it xD
<notwist> Mingo_: if you're getting an IP adress there's nothing wrong with the network
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: which chipset?
<Mingo_> right. there is something wrong with my box.
<Mingo_> I am not sure going to go look it up now.,
<notwist> Mingo_: although in 99 % of cases when you get a 10-ip its because youre expected to go to a web login of some kind and authenticate yourself, or you dont have a service
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: sound chipset? Wifi chipset? Video chipset?
<Touhou11> !ot | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mingo_> well ethernet chipset
<notwist> Mingo_: you're getting an ip, its working. the end
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: lots of them are in a default install, if not then yes....same with any OS
<Mingo_> i can't use the internet
<Mingo_> i get the IP
<Mingo_> but i can't use the internet
<sabel21210> I currently have Intel I5 quad core 3.3ghz  8gb ddr3 ram Nvidia Geforce GTX560 1gb video memory, i would like to know if Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM Mobile Processor (4x 2.4GHz/6MB L3 Cache) / NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M 3GB GDDR5 Video w/ NVIDIA Optimus [CZ-17] will be better or worse
<Mingo_> my mask is 255.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: if you run:  ping -c 4 8.8.8.8       do you get replies?
<notwist> Mingo_: what happens when you open a browser, do you just get denied?
<notwist> Mingo_: if you try to open google.com or whatever
<Mingo_> it just says connecting connecting
<Mingo_> then nothing
<ActionParsnip> sabel21210: optimus is a massive headache
<Pici> sabel21210: That would be more on-topic for ##hardware
<Mingo_> server not found.
<Touhou11> Mingo_: I wouldn't try opening google.com, I'd use a search engine which respects your privacy
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: do the pings reply?
<notwist> uuuuggghhhh
<Mingo_> no they do now :(
<Mingo_> not**
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: can you ping your router's IP?
<xeocs> a.p. : like duckduckg
<Mingo_> let me see
<BluesKaj> Touhou11, and your worry about google isn't offtopic , I suppose
<Touhou11> !ot | BluesKaj
<ActionParsnip> xeocs: I do. Its awesome
<llutz> wdp_: query? i got it up again
<notwist> Touhou11: keep your FLOSS fundamentalism to yourself please
<BluesKaj> itonly works once Touhou11
<wdp_> llutz, sure.
<xeocs> a.p : me 2
<Mingo_> no it appears that I cannot
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: did you set the IP manually for the system by any chance?
<Mingo_> no I didn't but that was my next question
<xeocs> so ethernet card isnt working?? mingo
<Mingo_> that might have been done in the past, but this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<notwist> Mingo_: could you please install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) and then run 'ifconfig | pastebinit' and share the url you get
<Mingo_> and everything was wiped off the computer
<Mingo_> k
<Mingo_> well do i need the internet
<Mingo_> to install paste?
<notwist> um...
<notwist> yeah
<notwist> :)
<Mingo_> elohel
<Mingo_> okay here is another symptom i should have included
<Mingo_> when i first plug in the ethernet
<Mingo_> i get internet
<Mingo_> for 3 seconds
<Mingo_> and then it cuts out
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: if you run:  sudo dhclient eth0     do you get a reply?
<sabel21210> Why is optimus such a headache?
<notwist> Mingo_: what is your context? college dorm? company intranet?
<Mingo_> it says files exist
<Mingo_> company internet
<Mingo_> I am an entry level IT persomn
<Mingo_> and my boss is out of town
<Mingo_> and I dpont want to bother him on vacation
<notwist> Mingo_: how was your computer set up when it last worked?
<Mingo_> it was configured as a firewall
<notwist> Mingo_: was it running Ubuntu then as well?
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: ok, run:  dmesg | tail      should give clues
<Mingo_> no it wasnt running ubuntu
<Mingo_> kk
<michealPW> sabel21210: Drivers. Notoriously broken. Not sure of the latest state but it seems everytime I'm on IRC help channels theres _somebody else_ that bought an Optimus system that can't get it to work properly. Linus Torvalds actually commented on this very issue if you're curious ( off-topic, though :P )
<Mingo_> hmm
<Mingo_> i cant really cut and copy what it found
<BluesKaj> Mingo_, sudo service networking restart
<Mingo_> ^ K just did that
<Mingo_> i got a srry ubuntu experienced a problem
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: just search for it on the web
<notwist> Mingo_: when you run ifconfig, your eth0 gets a 10-ip right? and thats from DHCP (auto)? whats your gateway?
<Mingo_> i have been but i cat get anything
<Mingo_> my gateway is 255.255.255.0
<Mingo_> oh i guess that is my mask
<michealPW> Yes
<notwist> yeah
<Mingo_> my box is restarting one second
<BluesKaj> sabel21210, have you tried bumblebee  ?
<notwist> Mingo_: im thinking your system, before the reinstall, could have had some kind of authentication towards the router that is giving you that 10-ip, that is now missing. that could explain why it works briefly but then shuts you off
<Mingo_> I suspect you are right
<sabel21210> Whats Bumblebee?
<Mingo_> now that I am thinking about it
<Mingo_> i am going to look in our dhcp.conf file
<Mingo_> and see if there is anything funky about the mac addresses
<notwist> Mingo_: the 10-ips are internal and are given to you by the router so there is nothing wrong there, you are communicating and getting an ip
<Mingo_> so where do you think I should look
<notwist> Mingo_: but it's choosing not to let you through im thinking
<Mingo_> for the parameter messing this p
<Mingo_> up*
<notwist> Mingo_: if you look at what your gateway is, that should be the ip to your router
<Mingo_> k second
<michealPW> sabel21210: Bumblebee is an open-source driver project for nVidia's Optimus systems, as far as I know.
<Mingo_> i wish i could ssh into this box
<Mingo_> -.-.-
<Mingo_> would my gateway be my bcast
<notwist> sabel21210 michealPW bumblbee* I think its spelt is also an IRC server for communicating over IM networks
<Mingo_> or what?
<iceroot> Mingo_: bumblebee is an open-source program which is using the closed source drivers
<michealPW> Oh, hrmm!
<iceroot> Mingo_: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> michealPW: see above :)
<Mingo_> @notwist after i run ifconfig -a what string of numbers would be my gateway
<notwist> Mingo_: i dont think those two terms are the same, but im not sure
<Mingo_> i am connected over ethernet
<iceroot> notwist: bitlbee is the icq/irc program
<michealPW> sabel21210: Honestly.. I personally would _never_ recommend a GNU/Linux (Ubuntu) user to buy an nVidia optimus system. You're rewarding _terrible_ behavior on the part of nVidia. nVidia does not support their customers with drivers so why suffer? That's just my opinion, I don't represent Canonical/Ubuntu or anything..
<notwist> Mingo_: try route -n
<Mingo_> k
<wdp_> llutz, got it working.
<Mingo_> k i get
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network       what  is the product line for the Ethernet?
<Mingo_> k second
<llutz> wdp_: how?
<myhero> how to print irssi session ?
<Mingo_> i think my gateway is a 192.70.254.1
<Mingo_> the product line is
<michealPW> Just a personal opinion. Not sure why _anybody_ keeps buying this crap from nVidia but I suppose that's all off-topic :P
<wdp_> llutz, what i changed was: instead of underscore (_) i used a - for the bond options, instead of "slaves ethx ethy" i used "bond-slaves none" and i set ethx and ethy to auto and bond-master bond0 as described https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding here.
<xeocs> myh, copy paste print
<Mingo_> "RTL8111/8168B PCI express gigabit ethernet controller
<Mingo_> totally forgot to mention that the ethernet card is a PCI-E
<notwist> Mingo_: ping that ip
<notwist> Mingo_: also try it in your browser
<Fedot> 554 5.7.1 Relay access denied why i get this error ?
<Mingo_> i cant ping it
<Fedot> postfix
<llutz> wdp_: so there are differences debian/ubuntu, nice to know... glad that you got it working now
<Mingo_> 100% packet loss
<llutz> Fedot: you setup sasl-auth?
<wdp_> llutz, seems so, though bridging works like in debian :)
<Fedot> no
<notwist> Mingo_: now that i think of it i guess you cant because if you have a 10-ip and your netmask is 255.255.255.0 you can only access 10.0.0.X (i think)
<wdp_> probably that just has to do with the more current kernel.
<notwist> Mingo_: do you have physical access to the router? can you get into some kind of admin interface from some other computer?
<Fedot> i just follow this :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Mingo_> yea i could
<lesshaste> how can you configure a web proxy for chromium? In firefox you just add it to an "automatic proxy configuration URL" in the preferences. Is there some chromium equivalent?
<Mingo_> what kind of information would you want to see
<Mingo_> http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Mingo_> should i download a driver from there?
<Mingo_> not sure what linux kernel i am using
<notwist> lesshaste: did you spend one second googling that question?
<ActionParsnip> sabel21210: thereis bumblebee but its far from prerfect
<llutz> !pm | Fedot
<ubottu> Fedot: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lesshaste> notwist, yes!
<ActionParsnip> sabel21210: nvidia did join the linux foundation so maybe support will come, but its a massive headache
<myhero> how to configure vsftpd for ssl, and whats the speed differen between active and passive modes ? and whats the best server for android ? I have android gingerbread 2.3.6....also how to print current irssi session ?
<lesshaste> notwist, I found only a command line option which isn't waht I want
<notwist> Mingo_: drivers isnt the problem, you should just try to look at the settings your router have ansd figure out why its blocking you
<notwist> lesshaste: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/proxy-switchy/caehdcpeofiiigpdhbabniblemipncjj
<Mingo_> k damn this sucks; I just want to be able to download virtualbox
<xeocs> mingo, so net gate, netgate
<Mingo_> that's the only reason I am using this box anyway
<lesshaste> notwist, oh.. it's not just a menu option?
<Mingo_> to test freenas -.-
<michealPW> I still wouldn't recommend _purchasing_ a new laptop with nVidia's Optimus "technology" to take a gamble with Bumblebee. The problem is that when it does not work, you _cannot_ use your nVidia GPU...
<michealPW> You are stuck using the _useless_ Intel GMA built into the core i7. Until nVidia provides support for Linux, I don't think _anybody_ should be recommended to buy their crap Optimus "technology".
<notwist> !ot michealPW
<notwist> !ot | michealPW
<ubottu> michealPW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xeocs> i think 10.x.x.x is a internal ip address
<notwist> xeocs: it is
<wdp_> llutz, or actually wrong, i didnt set slaves to "none" as in the doc, i set them to the devices. http://pastie.org/private/pbytul254hb8qgnjrslg  <-
<lesshaste> notwist, thanks
<Fedot> llutz i enabled smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes and now i get ogin failed, please check the username and password and try again
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: what chip are you using?
<xeocs> so, mingo can access internal ip, could it be netgate's error?
<Mingo_> what's the command to see my system information?
<Mingo_> what's netgate?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: apt-cache policy irssi       will show your irssi version
<mbumgarner> does anyone have  any information on building the Remmina package? i have tried but it is coming up short because of the CMakeList.txt
<xeocs> 网关
<mbumgarner> says theres an error on line 96...
<llutz> wdp_: so someone should correct the ubuntu-tutorial or at least recheck the "bond-slaves ...." entry
<ActionParsnip> myhero: if you have openssh-server installed you can connect with andftp on android
<DrGrov> How is it with fonts in Ubuntu? Is there anything that could cause a conflict? Thinking mainly about if the ttf-mscorefonts-installer could cause issues when I also have fonts-liberation installed.
<ActionParsnip> myhero: it will connect securely rather than messing with SSL over FTP
<Fedot> llutz i enabled smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes and now i get ogin failed, please check the username and password and try again
<Mingo_> @actionparsnip how can i get this information to you?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: also, andftp will be version independant, as long as the app installs on your version of android
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: run:     sudo lshw -C network    we only need the product line
<brendan`> morning.. anyone know if libapache2-mod-xsendfile v0.9-2 would work on 12.04 LTS?
<xeocs> sorry a gateway
<brendan`> 12.04 comes with 0.12-1 from the repos, but i was going to try to install via deb
<Fedot> i just installed postfix and enable sasl_auth i need to install dovecot to?
<xeocs>  mingo, sorry it is gate way
<ActionParsnip> brendan`: worth a try, you can always uninstall it
<xeocs> perhaps there is something to do with that
<brendan`> ehh, seemed to install ok ActionParsnip
<brendan`> :D
<Mingo_> @actionparsnip "RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
<brendan`> listed as installed via dpkg -l and apache restarted without issue
<brendan`> ty
<ActionParsnip> brendan`: just because it shows up there doesn't mean its installed right
<ActionParsnip> brendan`: sorry, crossed wires
<llutz> Fedot: what are you actually trying to achieve, just sending some mails from cli?
<ActionParsnip> brendan`: pin the version now, or it will be upgraded when you run updates
<DrGrov> Better yet, is there any good universal fonts package available on Ubuntu that would cover most, if not all, font needs? Is there risk for conflicts regarding fonts?
<brendan`> not familar with pinning
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<brendan`> got a resource on reading up on it?
<ActionParsnip> !pin | brendan`
<ubottu> brendan`: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<brendan`> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !aptpin | brendan`
<Mingo_> quantal
<Fedot> i installed a newsletter system and i set it to send over smtp
<Fedot> and he dont want to connect
<Fedot> but whit roundcube its working
<lucido> my-weather-indicator rulez
<ActionParsnip> Mingo_: http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/    may help
<myhero_> ActionParsnip: srry i got disconnected and thnx :), i have openssh-server installed but i wanted try ftp over ssl for once and see its performance, also got andftp but is it best ? and for irssi i want to print the chat session for future reference
<ActionParsnip> myhero_: there is no best
<ActionParsnip> myhero_: if there was, NONE of the others would get used and die off
<myhero_> ActionParsnip: ok yea thats right, what about the rest of the question ?
<ActionParsnip> myhero_: there are irc logs for the server online.
<myhero_> ActionParsnip: yes...but there was a command for irssi chat session printing....i used it before but forgot now :(
<Kartagis> would creating a SPF record prevent my e-mails from ending in spam folder?
<llutz> Kartagis: if the receiver checks for SPF, maybe
<Kartagis> llutz: google?
<lamont> Core was generated by `/usr/bin/X :0 -core -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitc'.
<lamont> Program terminated with signal 6, Aborted.
<llutz> Kartagis: idk
<lamont> so, where is that assert going to have logged anything?
<llutz> Kartagis: they set an SPF so i'd guess they also will check for thsoe "host -t TXT google.com"
<ActionParsnip> myhero_: you mean you want to show the irssi version?
<jiltdil> Is LFS a open source project?
<myhero_> ActionParsnip: i want to the chat.....i.e. like me or other ppl asking questions and You or other ppl giving answers or suggestions....the whole chat
<dwakar> how do you install xorg-dev in ubuntu 12.04?
<RomeoAva> almosarife the button REMOVE in Software Sources is inactive. Can I remove the lines from another place, please?
<ActionParsnip> !log | myhero_
<ubottu> myhero_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<llutz> jiltdil: #lfs
<vitimiti> o/
<dwakar> did apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev and i got -Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dwakar> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<dwakar> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<dwakar> or been moved out of Incoming.
<johnshaft> Could somebody please suggest how to restore lock functionality in 12.04 Ltd
<Fedot> i configure my server whit this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto ... and i activated sasl auth ... but when i connect i get the error authentificate error password or username wrong ( roundcoube works perfectly) but when i set a php script to connect to smtp server i get this error
<Fedot> i dont have dovecot installed maybe this is problem?
<ActionParsnip> !info xserver-xorg-dev
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-dev (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 267 kB, installed size 1425 kB
<Fedot> but i have courier imap and pop43
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: its on the main repo
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dwakar> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<dwakar> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: do you have the universe / multiverse repos enabled etc?
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: do you have a PPA added for Xorg?
<johnshaft> With Ubuntu tweak and xscreensaver installed I cannot lock screen
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: yes, you said that earlier........
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: and I saw it....hance me replying
<MonkeyDust> johnshaft  ctrl-alt l ?
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: NO , how do i enable them
<dwakar> there's a ppa for xorg?
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: use software centre, or uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: precise
<johnshaft> Sorry monkeydust not even alt + l
<MonkeyDust> johnshaft  ctrl-alt l   not just alt l
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: should be ok
<designbybeck> Is there a way to see what hz you are running for your CPU? The sticker shows a Intel Core Duo... but how do I know the speed? like 2.9ghz
<seednode> designbybeck: Use a program like CPU-z, speecy, etc
<MonkeyDust> what's hz?
<designbybeck> anything that is built into the terminal or that i don't have to download anything? seednode
<designbybeck> Ghz Gigahertz
<escott> designbybeck, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<johnshaft> Both options don't lock ...
<designbybeck> thank you escott that is the kind of info I was looking for
<seednode> designbybeck: Oh, my bad, thought this was hardware; that's why I mentioned windows programs.
<Eagleman> How would i nat a specific port of one of my virtual machines ( kvm ) with another port on the servers main ip address?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep GHz
<Eagleman> pc>wan>server ( port 5000 ) > guest os ( port 4000 vnc ) > connection established
<ActionParsnip> !info speecy
<ubottu> Package speecy does not exist in quantal
<TheEndIsNye> One day things will all be different
<TheEndIsNye> One day things will all be different
<TheEndIsNye> different
<TheEndIsNye> different
<FloodBot1> TheEndIsNye: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seednode> ActionParsnip: If that was about what I said, I meant speccy, and that's a windows utility
<Fedot> hello i installed postfix on my server and roundcube courier imap/pop3 . roundcube work perfectly send emails outside but dont recive i get error 554 5.7.1 <root@mail.smarth.ro>: relay acced denied
<ActionParsnip> TheEndIsNye: every day is different, it's called a calendar
<ActionParsnip> seednode: this is Ubuntu support.....
<Kingsy> how do you change the cpu frequency ?
<Eagleman> pc>wan>server ( port 5000 ) > guest os ( port 4000 vnc ) > connection established
<Miebster> What are some reasons why tab complete isn't showing me some of the executable in the folder I am looking at?  I know that if I type the full name of the executable it says "not found", so this is why it wont tab complete, but *why* is it not found?
<jrib> Miebster: pastebin what's actually happening
<escott> Miebster, executables not in $PATH need a full path to the executable. something like "./executable"
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: may work http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet
<ActionParsnip> Miebster: also make sure the file is marked as executable
<Fedot> hello i installed postfix on my server and roundcube courier imap/pop3 . roundcube work perfectly send emails outside but dont recive i get error 554 5.7.1 <root@mail.smarth.ro>: relay acced denied
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: those look to be deadlinks
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: precise
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: so the natty and maverick debs don't apply, and I don't really wanna build it seom source.
<Kingsy> from*
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: let me search
<Kingsy> wicked
<Miebster> escott: yep that was it
<Miebster> escott: thanks for being able to think like a noob
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: looks like its in the repos
<Eagleman> How would i nat a specific port of one of my virtual machines ( kvm ) with another port on the servers main ip address?
<Eagleman> pc>wan>server ( port 5000 ) > guest os ( port 4000 vnc ) > connection established
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: cool
<llutz> Fedot: have you an entry in main.cf like "mydestination = mail.smarth.ro" or did you configure virtual-domains and added that host/domain as valid for reception?
<ActionParsnip> !info indicator-cpufreq
<ubottu> indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.4-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 19 kB, installed size 338 kB
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: sweet, get it in
<TheEndIsNye> This will all be all be different
<TheEndIsNye> different
<TheEndIsNye> different
<TheEndIsNye> This will all be all be different
<FloodBot1> TheEndIsNye: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheEndIsNye> different
<TheEndIsNye> different
<ActionParsnip> TheEndIsNye: please don't bother
<llutz> Fedot: http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<Eagleman> where is the banhammer
<compdoc> Eagleman, port forwarding isnt working for you?
<Fedot> i dont have virtual domains
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: kaboooom
<Eagleman> compdoc the pc is directly connected to the internets
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: I'd let the kernel manage it, bit easier
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: i already have universe,multiverse repos enabled. I used synaptic, and it says  xserver-xorg-dev : Depends: libxkbfile-dev but it is not going to be installed.
<compdoc> yeah, but does the VM connect directly?
<babilen> !ops TheEndIsNye
<Pici> babilen: its already gone.
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: what if you try install the libxkbfile-dev yourself?
 * babilen rubs his eyes
<Eagleman> well that the problem i dont know how to set up the networking on my vm, currently its in its own virtual network ( 192.168.122.0 )
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: what are you using to virtualize?
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: yeah, it just helps if you increase the frequency for flash videos
<Eagleman> kvm with virt-manager
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: I use renice for that :)
<compdoc> Eagleman, you need a bridge to allow the vm to participate on the lan
<robinw> hello everyone
<Eagleman> it needs to participate in the wan
<Eagleman> i've had it working in the lan, it recieved an ip address from the dhcp server in the lan
<robinw> I got a pretty noob question heh, how do I turn on my admin priviliges?
<llutz> robinw: use sudo
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: in synaptic it shows that libxkbfile-dev depends on libxkbfile1 (which is already installed)
<robinw> ah u mean in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: can you at what version?
<llutz> !sudo | robinw
<ubottu> robinw: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<robinw> Thx will read that, still very new with this
<Eagleman> isnt it substitute user instead of super user?
<RomeoAva> not working after remove the duplicates
<ActionParsnip> robinw: you have admin access, just prefix commands that need it with the word 'sudo'
<compdoc> Eagleman, well it doesnt have to, but it depends on how you have things set up. If you have a firewall on the host PC facing the WAN, you can get pretty creative
<RomeoAva> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RomeoAva> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<RomeoAva> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RomeoAva> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<TheEndIsNye> Today things will all be different
<TheEndIsNye> different
<TheEndIsNye> different
<Eagleman> haha
<FloodBot1> TheEndIsNye: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Eagleman: "sudo, sudoedit - execute a command as another user"
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: you have synaptic open already?
<robinw> my problem was just that i wanted to delete a folder from my old home folder and couldent drag it to the bin heh
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: if you have updates installing, let them finish. Close any GUI package apps you have open
<TheEndIsNye> Today things will all be different
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: libxkbfile-dev : Depends: libxkbfile1 (= 1:1.0.7-1) but 1:1.0.7-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<robinw> !Gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<RomeoAva> I will be back in a few hours, thank you
<ActionParsnip> robinw: run:  gksudo nautilus $HOME    and you can drag what you want
<ActionParsnip> robinw: what is 'heh'?
<Eagleman> compdoc i do have iptables but i am having problems setting it up
<Nurgiel> ls
<xyu> who
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: looks like you have the proposed repo enabled. Is that true?
<xyu> whois sasasa
<robinw> I think you actually know that ActionParsnip !
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: I don
<ActionParsnip> robinw: i have no idea, its not a file in bin....
<robinw> ty for the help
<dwakar> i don't know what that means
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: Proposed repo?
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: yes, gives access to newer versions of packages, it can cause issues
<compdoc> I use a firewall running in a VM on one of my servers. I never had to learn iptables. The firewall allows different zones (red, green, blue, etc) and I can assign a zone to use an isolated virtual network where only one or two PCs listen
<compdoc> PCs meaning VMs
<compdoc> Eagleman  ^
<xyu> whois ddd
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: I think so, what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: disable the repo
<xyu> ?
<Eagleman> Well there is no such option with virt-manager
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: that applet doesnt work, it could be because I am using xfce and not gnome, I never thought.
<[snake]> does ubuntu speed down the hard drive when it's inactive?
<MonkeyDust> compdoc  try #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: can you expand on 'doesn't work' please, its almost meaningless
<ikonia> [snake]: depends on your hardware
<compdoc> Eagleman, you have to set some things up manually
<[snake]> ikonia, is there a way I can tell it not to? :D
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: it doesnt appear in the list of items you can add to a panel. and its not in the application menu.
<ikonia> [snake]: there is an option to sure, I certainly can't remember it off the top of my head.
<mustafa_> renaming a file using command line
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: is it runnable as an app?
<ActionParsnip> mustafa_: use mv
<mustafa_> anyideaa
<ActionParsnip> mustafa_: mv name newname
<harry__> Can someone help me find support for printing? I am using zorin, a ubuntu based distro. I would like to find the support page like this one but when I go #zorin there is only me there??? I cant believe there is only me ?
<dawne> Is this the preferred method for setting a static wireless ip? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426270
<[snake]> ikonia, yeah I can't find it though.... so idk what to do.
<ikonia> [snake]: why do you need to do this ?
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: no, if you run it from a terminal it just does nothing.
<ikonia> [snake]: if the disk is not in use it's good to slow it / park it
<Kingsy> nevermind I guess, its not really that important.
<[snake]> ikonia, well it's being used, I'm syncronizing my bitcoin wallet for the first time.
<ikonia> [snake]: then it won't spin it down
<ikonia> [snake]: as it's in use
<Miebster> So I am running ubuntu 10.05 and I need to get python 2.7 installed as a dev environment, this is what I ended up doing, is it bad/good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427757/
<[snake]> oh hm. ok thanks ikonia
<incog> so linux has removed 386 support
<ikonia> incog: no it's not
<Toph2> harry__,,, try #ZorinOS
<incog> those poor africans will be unable to boot ubuntu on our ewaste
<ikonia> Miebster: depends if you trust that PPA
<harry__> Toph2  thx
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: so what should i do with libxkbfile1
<Miebster> ikonia: its what the guys in #python recomended
<lov> Hi, I've got a drive which I want to auto mount on a location that doesn't normally exist. Using the Disk Utility tool, the default effect of clicking "Mount Volume" is to mount it on /media/SSD, but when I try making an entry in /etc/fstab with a mount point of /media/SSD mount -a fails with "mount: mount point /media/SSD does not exist". What am I doing wrong in fstab?
<jrib> lov: why don't you create the mount point?
<Miebster> ikonia: hypothetically lets say I didn't, there is any "trusted" ppas with python 2.7.3 built again ubuntu 10.05 are there?
<lov> jrib: I could do this, but I'm wondering if there's a flag that would auto-create it for me.
<jrib> lov: no, not that I know of
<ikonia> Miebster: ubuntu 10.04 (just a heads up) I'm not aware of any PPA for anything that I trust
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: once you remove the proposed repo, you should be able to just install it
<ikonia> Miebster: the best thing is contact the guy who maintains the PPA and get an idea of what he's done and how keen he is to support you or anything that hangs off the PPA
<[snake]> lov, perhaps the manual pages have an answer, man mount
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: not even the firefox team one?
<lov> jrib: OK, odd. So Disk Utility actually creates the location to mount it onto?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no,
<felix___> i accidently deleted needed stuff in /boot and now all kernel updates fail. is there a way to fix that?
<[snake]> in terminal lov
<lov> [snake]: I've looked at it, i didn't see anything relevant.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: fair play
<[snake]> oh ok. Yeah I'd go with making the folder
 * lov shrugs
<lov> alright, I guess I'll do that. Thanks anyway.
<[snake]> no problem
<Jules_> Hi there,
<Jules_> I have a problem.
<Jules_> My hard disk is making a really annoying sound.
<harry__> Doesnt make sence to me how Ubuntu can have over 1750 active users and Ubuntu based Zorin has only 7??  Is there any other active #for zorin other than the ZorinOs???  I cant get my printer to work
<Jules_> It's only on Ubuntu, i don't have this problem with Windows 7/8
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: can i do that with synaptic preferences, you know disabling the proposed repos
<ActionParsnip> felix___: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-generic linux-image-`uname -r`
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: not sure how, it is possible. I always use the sources.list file. I hate those GUI package apps, too slow for my tastes
<Jules_> Is there anybody out there that can help me? That would be awesome.
<harry__>  Doesnt make sence to me how Ubuntu can have over 1750 active users and Ubuntu based Zorin has only 7??  Is there any other active #for zorin other than the ZorinOs???  I cant get my printer to work and none of the 7 have responded in a while..  The system now sees the printer, I have jobs qued and the printer is green light and ready...  Still not printing
<ikonia> harry__: you said that
<ikonia> harry__: please take it to another channel
<harry__> Ikonia  I added to it the problem details.
<llaskin1> how can I kill the GUI from ubuntu?  I tried logging out, but it still brings me to the GUI...I'd like to have a differnt instance using the GUI, and can't startx on there till I kill the other X server...
<ActionParsnip> harry__: if you use a distro with a smaller user base, you will get less support.
<ikonia> harry__: yes, but we don't support Zorin here
<ikonia> harry__: so we won't be helping
<escott> Jules_, yes im sure there is someone out there who can help
<ActionParsnip> harry__: why not install a real Ubuntu install and get the full support of the Ubutnu community.....
<Jules_> Escott I hope so :)
<harry__> I have ubuntu 12 on my machine.  Cant convince my friend to make the leap.  But he is getting there slowly.  Zorin is based completely off Ubunt so I figured the similarities may be close enough to help him out.
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: is there a way to regenerate sources.list ?
<ikonia> harry__: I'm sure you can help him then, or use the Zorin OS channel
<TimFreeman> I like to use opie, which lets you log in without transmitting a reusable
<TimFreeman> password.  It was present in Lucid, but apparently is not present in Precise.
<TimFreeman> Does anyone know of some other one time password scheme that's present in
<TimFreeman> Precise?  Is there some procedure I can use to get Opie into Precise?
<FloodBot1> TimFreeman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harry__> Ikonia Well, before I waste anyones time, I would try the Zorin channel ya think?
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: all you have to do is open the file in a text editor and comment out the 2 lines for the proposed repo....why do you need to regenerate anything at all...?
<ikonia> harry__: good luck
<gmachine_24> hi. to find the ip address, or local address of all computers connected to my home network, what do I do from the CLI?
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: i don't think the problem is the proposed repo
<harry__> Ikonia Thx... If you only knew what Ive been through getting him off windows, I'd get a medal. lol
<Jules_> My hard disk is making a really anoying noise.
<Jules_> It's only on Ubuntu.
<escott> Jules_, then its probably failing and you need to replace it
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: then comment it out
<gmachine_24> Jules_, so, got a question?
<Jules_> But on Windows it doesn't make that sound.
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: you will need:   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      to get write access
<ActionParsnip> Jules_: does the system have a make and model?
<escott> Jules_, its hard to imagine what Linux would be doing differently from windows that would cause a different sound. more likely ubuntu is located in a position on the disk that stresses the read heads and that is making the noise.
<Jules_> ActionParsnip, no it doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> Jules_: is it a desktop or a laptop?
<Jules_> It's really weird. I know.
<Jules_> Desktop
<Jules_> It has 8 GB of RAM and a AMD FX 4100 processor.
<dwakar> ActionParsnip: here's my sources.list http://pastie.org/5516436
<seednode> Jules_: Hey, another Bulldozer victim!
<ActionParsnip> Jules_: have you tried the drive tester on the ultimate boot cd? It has the testers from the main drive manufacturers
<Jules_> Nop, i didn't.
<almoxarife> Jules_: i hear the same 'noise' if you want to call it that, not using win though, its the location of the partition on the drive, this one (install) is the quiet one, the other is much louder
<ActionParsnip> dwakar: comment out 127 and 128, may help
<circle> what's the difference between the 'less' and 'more' programs?
<ActionParsnip> circle: read the man pages ;)
<Pici> circle: their features, read the manpages
<ActionParsnip> Jules_: it will test all the drive, if you hear a noise partway then you know the score :)
<escott> Jules_, almoxarife, any kind of clicking noise from a disk should be a cause for concern.
<Jules_> but it's a little crazy.
<Jules_> I installed only Windows 8
<Jules_> No  problems.
<Jules_> Even if i run just the live disk. It gives that noise.
<almoxarife> escott: no clicking here, so whine either, chirping though, mice?
<escott> Jules_, it is a physical device. and can fail in physically different locations at different times. if the OSes are in those different locations you may here it from one and not the other
<felix___> is there a way to cleanup old, failed installs?
<llaskin1> how can I kill the GUI from ubuntu?  I tried logging out, but it still brings me to the GUI...I'd like to have a differnt instance using the GUI, and can't startx on there till I kill the other X server...
<ntzrmtthihu777> and hello irc!
<Jules_> Hmm, i my PC is just 3 months old.
<almoxarife> felix___: clean how? explain
<gmachine_24> hi. to find the ip address, or local address of all computers connected to my home network, what do I do from the CLI?
<escott> Jules_, failures are very common for new disks. you should check the smart status in the disk utility
<Jules_> Sow i think im gonna call the store.
<escott> gmachine_24, you can ping all the computers but they are not obligated to respond
<almoxarife> gmachine_24: you could install and run 'nmap'
<Jules_> I will, im at the moment running Elementary OS. That's based on Ubuntu.
<Jules_> Sow i don't know how i can find it there/
<phunyguy_work> gmachine_24, the arp command may work as well if your PC has spoken with the devices recently.
<felix___> almoxarife: nvm apt-get autoremove does the trick
<phunyguy_work> arp -a to list cached arp entries
<phunyguy_work> (IIRC)
<gmachine_24> sudo arp -a
<gmachine_24> ?
<phunyguy_work> no sudo needed.
<phunyguy_work> actually just arp works.
<ikonia> you will not find all devices with arp
<kdsmain> if i just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts and I want to set my computer up as a server, will I be able to follow the 12.04 lts server edition guide?
<phunyguy_work> ikonia, thats what I said.
<phunyguy_work> "if your PC has spoken with the device recently"
<almoxarife> !nmap
<phunyguy_work> and I offered it as an alternative method.
<ikonia> nmap won't do it
<phunyguy_work> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.00-0.1 (quantal), package size 4223 kB, installed size 14862 kB
<almoxarife> ikonia: wont do what?
<Robbilie> can yomeone tell me where to find jono?
<phunyguy_work> !info jono
<ubottu> Package jono does not exist in quantal
<mustafa_> my ubuntu indicate that there is internal error with the system what should i do
<ikonia> scan the whole network and give you a list of IP addresses/hostname mapping (it won't do mapping reliable)
<phunyguy_work> also by gmachine_24's wording, I assume he needs mac.
<kdsmain> anyone know if the 12.04 lts server guide will work sufficiently well for 12.04 desktop?
<magpii> whwnever i minimize a window, it disapears, how do i restore the default bottom panal?
<ikonia> kdsmain: depends what you are doing
<kdsmain> or if there is a good channel for setting up a server?
<escott> kdsmain, apt-get install ubuntu-server
<almoxarife> ikonia: ok, is there something that does a better job than nmap?, the nick wanted something cli
<kdsmain> is ubuntu-server a different OS?
<ikonia> almoxarife: I really don't think so, tools such as nmap depend on machines responding, you'd do network mapping at a network device level
<ikonia> kdsmain: no
<gandhijee_> hello, is there a way to change the color depth in ubuntu without having to edit the xorg.conf file?
<mustafa_> my ubuntu indicate that there is internal error with the system what should i do any idea
<kdsmain> #ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> mustafa_: what errors ?
<almoxarife> mustafa_: what error?
<phunyguy_work> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mustafa_> i dont know really hes just telling me that hes experience an internal error
<ikonia> mustafa_: where is it telling you this ?
<phunyguy_work> ikonia, must be the "Ubuntu has detected an internal error" popup.
<ikonia> never seen it
<phunyguy_work> mustafa_, click "more information if you can, please"
<phunyguy_work> err
<phunyguy_work> mustafa_, click "more information" if you can, please
<phunyguy_work> or show details, going off memory... it should tell you the failing application.
<mustafa_> some pop up window just appered telling me report a problem
<mustafa_> problem type crash
<MonkeyDust> mustafa_  that's apparmor
<mustafa_> saying apport vrsion 2.6.1 ubuntu 3
<hid> Hi I'm looking for a software which allow you to see and edit (or not) video metadata.
<mustafa_> title :evaluation -calender -factory crashed with sigabrt
<mustafa_> title :evaluation -calender -factory crashed with sigabrt
<mustafa_> i have been having this problem a few days for now
<mustafa_> its telling me to send error report
<MonkeyDust> mustafa_  i had that too, in the beginning, it stopped after a few days, dunno what caused it
<MonkeyDust> dunno = don't know   <- sorry
<mustafa_> It have been afew days from now
<joey8> hid:  what have uou tried so far
<wizard`> if I change my password on a server, do I need to regenerate an rsa certificate for ssh with rsa to work?
<mustafa_> some times when iam start the system and some times it takes a while to appear
<mustafa_> iam using ubuntu 12.10
<wizard`> i recently changed the password, and now I can only seem to connect via password only
<llaskin1> does anyone have experience making the jenkins user(a user created by installing jenkins) acccess to the GUI on the machine/X windows?
<llaskin1> I'm trying, but can't get that username for some reason to show up int he login list...
<somsip> llaskin1: how are you installing jenkins?
<somsip> llaskin1: hang on - you want to login as jenkins user?
<llaskin1> yes somsip, i do.
<llaskin1> he has rvm installed for his user
<llaskin1> and I would like to be able to run stuff in the GUI to test it as hiim to see why I am having some of the issues I am...
<joey8> what happens if there is already a user called jenkins
<mustafa_> what any one have any idea why its happening
<hid> joey8 : Checked the settings with nautilus, opened it with vlc but there were not all the metadata.
<llaskin1> joey8 there isnt.
<somsip> llaskin1: not sure why you need to do that. If I have to use jenkins user I sudo -i; su jenkins
<llaskin1> right
<llaskin1> but when I try to run firefox frmo the terminal, it dies
<llaskin1> cuz it can't access the correct display for it when I try to have selenium start firefox when logged in as jenkins via ruby.
<somsip> llaskin1: you using framebuffer X display thingy?
<mustafa_> any one know what is the most stable ubuntu version to use it as a server
<llaskin1> no no
<llaskin1> the box I am logging into it is a physical ubuntu box on my desk
<llaskin1> it has a user on it, which is the main user "llaskin"
<somsip> llaskin1: it's running X already?
<joey8> hid:  try http://grigio.org/
<llaskin1> somsip: yes.
<llaskin1> its running ubuntu12.04 which boots into X when I reboot the machine...
<somsip> llaskin1: worked fine for me with 12.04 desktop and on a headless server. What method to install jenkins? PPA?
<llaskin1> this has little to do with jenkins other then the fact that I want jenkins to be able to login to ubuntu desktop
<llaskin1> somsip:  you were able to login as jenkins user from this screen: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WE3KdvhtQCY/T5ZmI4TyDpI/AAAAAAAAIqc/BuD1Ehsk9XE/s1600/ubuntu12.04-login-screen.png ?
<llaskin1> (or a similar looking screen?)
<mustafa_> any one with any idea why is my system reporting an internal error
<escott> mustafa_, without knowing what the error is. no
<somsip> llaskin1: I've had no need to do that. Jenkins runs as a service. I access the web interface
<K1rk> Would anyone happen to have any input on my LightDM question?  ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092461
<mustafa_> just a question i s not upgrading the system creates an ibselete packages
<Guest92298> hi guys
<Evolution> is it possible to install ubuntu using a vnc connection? I've got a videocard that the default driver absolutely hates.
<mustafa_> obsolete packages
<hid> joey8 : I'm already struggling with English so Spanish...
<Guest92298> does anyone know how to enter console when playing cs 1.6 in wine
<hid> joey8 : What's the name of the software ?
<joey8> hid:  extract from reeleso.com..... If you're a Linux user a good program to do this looks to be XMP Manager. While the software is still in development from what I read, it looks to directly edit a large number of formats.
<RickZilla> I downloaded virtualbox last night, but haven't taken it through the paces yet...any advice/words of wisdom before I get started?
<somsip> llaskin1: anyway, doesn't selenium run the browser, and if you/root are running selenium it will have access to the display
<somsip> llaskin1: oh - you didn't mention selenium. My assumption maybe...
<halvors> May anyone update the roundcibe package to the latest version?  0.8.4 http://www.roundcube.net/
<llaskin1> somsip yes i know...i'm having some issues which are ubuntu specific, but I need to login as jenkins to somewhere so I can run firefox as the jenkins user
<hid> joey : thank you
<joey8> hid: yw
<scarrs> I have a slight problem.... I cannot figure out where to copy my .pak files fo run quake3 and quake 3 server... I am setting up a quake3 dedicated server. help pls?
<escott> scarrs, should be /usr/games/quake something
<scarrs> ty
<gmachine_24> RickZilla, I did a test run of virtualbox a couple weeks ago. It was easy. Try it and if you have ? check back in.
<RickZilla> gmachine_24 Thanks for the response. Do I have to have a valid copy of Win to use it?
<kenny__> RickZilla, yes
<gmachine_24> RickZilla, yes.
<RickZilla> k, I thought as much...good to know, and I'll try it out this weekend.
<gmachine_24> But I only ran it on Linux
<RickZilla> Thanks for the responses
<RickZilla> Does it have to be a copy of Win not already installed elsewhere? ie, another machine in the home
<Kroach> is there a way to get width of the gnome-terminal from the command line?
<Robbilie> anybody with a nexus 7 here?
<randomness> im trying to install this .dep file but it says.. dependency is not satisfiable: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<randomness> .deb*
<RickZilla> Robbili: Not yet, but I hear 13.4 is pretty boss on it
<joey8> i have to install a 32bit debian linux file and it the filename is aaa.pkg (note no "d"). Does anyone know how to install it please
<Robbilie> i dont have nor want a n7 but i need a log :D
<randomness> can someone help me understand what that means?
<doomgiver> in top, compiz is using up 117% cpu o.O
<doomgiver> is this "normal"?
<randomness> doomgiver: maybe try a different graphics driver
<doomgiver> on a i5,
<doomgiver> hmm
<randomness> no it's not normal
<randomness> randomness: instead of looking at top open up system monitor and see if it says the same thing
<randomness> oops doomgiver i mean - sry got a buzz ;p
<escott> Kroach, $COLUMNS
<doomgiver> how do i open system monitor?
<doomgiver> quantal quetzal
<Kroach> escott: Thank you
<halvors> I get an error from dovecot, and can't figure out how to fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427860/
<doomgiver> ok, i found system monitor...
<longshot7> how do you open a USB thumbdrive in Ubuntu 12.10??
<myhero_> exit
<ceed^> Hi, I would like to get rid off all the "a system program has crashed do you want to report it" stuff. I get those and there's nothhing wrong with my system, and even if there is some crash somewhere I do not care and do not have time to mess with it.
<doomgiver> randomness: ok, one of the cpu cores is always at 100%
<doomgiver> i mean, the load shifts between cores, but at least one od the is always at 100%
<MonkeyDust> ceed^  try this http://ubuntuguide.net/disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu-12-10
<llutz> halvors: you have set something like "mail_location = maildir:~/Maildir" which expands to /var/www/Maildir for user www-data, but that directory (/var/www) is owned root:root 755, so dovecots delivery agent (lda) has no permission to store mails there.
<Bitcho> hi people
<llutz> halvors: http://wiki.dovecot.org/MailLocation  shows you some ideas how to fix that (per-user mail location, homeless-users). but you really should check if www-data needs to receive mails at all
<gmachine_24> longshot7, when you plug in the usb thumb drive it doesn't show up automatically I'm assuming?
<bambino> do anyone know a good sound normalizaer for mp3 in ubuntu?
<ckhakeem108> exit
<oskar-> bambino:  mp3gain sounds good ;)
<bambino> oskar thanks
<DanielX42> Hey, I'm an ubuntu newbie. I want to edit id3tags with id3v2 and sometimes I get weird (chinese) letters as tags. But only on my testserver not on my ubuntu computer at home. I set locale first to us-utf8 and then de-utf8 but no change. Is it possible that id3v2 runs under another locale setting? Can I change this somehow?
<bieb> I am putting together a test webserver to check out Word Press.. does the alternated CD have webserver install?
<bobweaver> bieb,  any reason why alternative and not server image ?
<bieb> bobweaver: I didnt look for server install.. I have the alternate CD image already.. I will go grab the server.. thanks
<Fohlen> hey out there, i have a problem with python and ubuntu12.10
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  could you please give us more details? like I am trying to do X but X happens when I do X
<oskar-> Fohlen:  I have one with Python in general ;-)  (I guess, we need details!)
<Fohlen> i've installed python and python-dev and tryed to compile a c binding, but it failed and cant find Python.h
<Fohlen> was writing :D
<Fohlen> btw it cant find the declarations
<Fohlen> I get errors like this: Function not defined: »bool SbPy::triggerFuncEvent(const char*, std::vector<_object*>*, PyObject*)«:
<bobweaver> what version of py ?
<Fohlen> 2.7
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  you installed with apt or source ?
<DanielX42> Is there any language setting except locale in ubuntu?
<Fohlen> apt
<myhero> while installing openssh-server it is suggesting some other packages also namely rssh molly-guard openssh-blacklist openssh-blacklist-extra monkeysphere packages and these packages are not getting installed on their own as being suggestive packages......but when i am installing them by "sudo apt-get install rssh molly-guard openssh-blacklist openssh-blacklist-extra monkeyshere" then these are gettting installed saying that "Package rssh is not available, but 
<myhero> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<myhero> is only available from another source
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  try to install python via tar.ball   or what happens when you run    "locate Python.h"  can you find it ?
<Fohlen> i can find it
<Fohlen> thats the shame :/
<bobweaver> Fohlen, then DL tar bar
<Fohlen> its located where it should be
<bobweaver> http://python.org/ftp/python/2.7.2/Python-2.7.2.tar.bz2
<Fohlen> sure that will fix it? or maybe just say gcc to use the version?
<Fohlen> i think it's a problem on linking
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  take a look at this yet ?  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8282231/ubuntu-i-have-python-but-gcc-cant-find-python-h
<myhero> how to install these and are these packages necessary at all ? blacklist nad blacklist-extra packages however are available for installation thrrough software center but when oe has to install through software center then why will anybody use apt-get install command ....
<MonkeyDust> myhero  try apt-get install rssh by itself, not as part of a list
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ^^
<myhero> MonkeyDust: same error with package 'rssh' has no installation canndidate
<banda> how can i find out why these packages are being held back when i $ sudo apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427956/
<nongoogle> ubuntu keeps reverting a script to unwriteable on a boot stick
<MonkeyDust> myhero  try sudo apt-get update, first
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ok
<Fohlen> bobweaver, i gonna try that
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  you could try having gcc being a different version. but 1st run     sudo find / -name '[Pp]ython.h'  fi it does not find it then the header filr is not installed or called something else
<oskar-> nongoogle:  does the underlying file system know of the set permissions?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: btw rssh is important and necessary or it can be left ? what work does it do ?
<Fohlen> bobweaver, i think it is installed
<llutz> myhero: packages "suggested" might be usefull but aren't necessary
<banda> the gui upgrade manager wants to install the packages but apt-get is holding them back? mostly kernel upgrades?
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  then run command looking for header file
<Fohlen> it just doesnt links to the Python.h
<Fohlen> thats my fucking problem :/
<nongoogle> dunno oskar-
<MonkeyDust> myhero  i didnt k now it existed and never missed it, i use rsync and ssh
<burg> hello. i have some programmable keys on my keyboard. how can i bind some actions to them in ubuntu?
<bobweaver> whoa language there partner this is a family channel Fohlen  (but I understand furstration )
<h00k> Fohlen: please keep the cursing not in this channel
<jrib> banda: are you using "apt-get upgrade" instead of "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<bobweaver> burg,  open dash type in keyboard and go to the shortcuts page
<myhero> MonkeyDust: throw some light on rsync
<banda> jrib yeah should i do dist-upgrade?
<oskar-> nongoogle:  see the filesystem in the output of "mount". e.g. vfat does not support it...
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | banda
<ubottu> banda: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<burg> bobweaver: thank you
<banda> jrib thanks man
<jrib> banda: yes, dist-upgrade will let packages change dependencies (which is how the kernel upgrades work)
<bobweaver> np burg  enjoy :)
<nongoogle> i got vfat
<nongoogle> oskar-
<oskar-> ok
<MonkeyDust> myhero  is similar to cp, but more versatile
<myhero> MonkeyDust: rsync ?
<doomgiver> whats that software called, that displays data on the descktop "wallpapaer", i hope you understand... that is used to see system info... its modifiable and criptable, i forget its name
<devjustforfun> people what's that mean: bash: type: write error: Broken pipe
<llutz> doomgiver: conky
<doomgiver> yeah!!!
<myhero> MonkeyDust: if yes then does it has a gui or its same terminal based ?
<jrib> !conky | doomgiver
<doomgiver> thanks!
<bobweaver> doomgiver,  screenlets ?
<jrib> I swear that used to exist...
<doomgiver> thats it, i totally forgot its name
<MonkeyDust> myhero  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ok
<winb> !apt-get
<myhero> MonkeyDust: whats the difference in speed between active and passive modes ?
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<myhero> MonkeyDust: of ftp or ssh ?
<MonkeyDust> myhero  best were to read about it, that's how I learned it
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ok
<py_can> dear ubuntu support could you get new mpd versions?
<py_can> that or not buggy
<jrib> py_can: buggy how?
<bobweaver> no but you can
<max999> hi evryone, im struggling with an ubuntu fork on my acer aspire one 756 - it seems to randomly power off (with always the same few applications for mobile internet and rdp sessions running). i did run a ram check (memtest86+) over night with no errors.. heat seems to be no matter too :)
<py_can> jrib: idk, #mpd send me here to ask
<py_can> because they dont support/do not help me with my problem
<bobweaver> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.5-1ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 211 kB, installed size 555 kB
<py_can> correct.
<jrib> py_can: well are you experiencing a particular bug that's been reported but fixed in a version later than what's in ubuntu?
<bobweaver> py_can,  this is a dbus runner ?
<myhero> quit
<py_can> jrib: no idea, I cant get output to an icecast server
<py_can> bobweaver: not sure what that is
<L3mce> max999: what does it say about your battery?
<Fohlen> bobweaver, compiled it, still not running
<bobweaver> py_can,  it is what deamons use sometimes to talk like with libdee on dbus. Like how unity uses it to listen to say lens and scopes that are python
<max999> l3mce: how to check? its happening when attached to wire too
<Varazir> Hello I have made a script to run on up start http://pastebin.ca/2291905 I get error  /proc/self/fd/9: 18: [: on: unexpected operatorif I run the script by it self like this http://pastebin.ca/2291900 it works
<py_can> bobweaver: hmm ok
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  and you found the py header file and included it to the whatever it is that you are compiling ?
<py_can> bobweaver: to answer your question, no idea
<L3mce> max999: the native utility under settings will evaluate its health... but if it happens when plugged in... it is something else.
<bobweaver> py_can,  sorry I know nothing about mdwhatever
<py_can> :) np
<Fohlen> hmm bobweaver
<max999> l3mce: there are no kernel errors or other error messages in the logs i checked (dmesg and var log syslog stuff) :l
<Fohlen> i'll check whats wrong
<L3mce> max999: Sounds like a hardware problem... have you run another os?
<lawltoad> hi lets say i have machines A and B behind a firewall, and an open computer C at home. I want to run an ssh tunnel from B that opens a port on C that forwards to A. any help?
<max999> l3mce: not yet. could help. the memtest did run for like 12 hours without problems.
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  you read the full page and not just part of it ? like the part that says you need python-dev installed ?
<max999> l3mce: sometimes its up for a few hours sometimes it goes down within minutes.. no matter what i do on it
<Fohlen> bobweaver i allready installed it...
<L3mce> max999: yeah... forgot that... however on ubuntu it will not ever go 12 hrs without powering off?
<Fohlen> i get errors like "bla is not defined"
<Fohlen> seems like it includes 3.2 header files
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  pastebin ?
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  or do you have a trunk for code ?
<Fohlen> i have
<jrib> Varazir: is use of "until" documented somewhere?
<bobweaver> branch trynk wahtever
<Fohlen> http://xsbs.greghaynes.net/
<Fohlen> just try to compile
<Fohlen> http://paste.kde.org/624260/
<Fohlen> i get this error
<Fohlen> seems like a wrong linking, but I dont get why :/
<max999> l3mce: on my ubuntu fork i think it never made 12 hours yet :) probably 3-4.
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  brb on phone
<Varazir> jrib: I haven't checked, I thought it was strait forward shell script
<Fohlen> kthx, cya
<jrib> Varazir: see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ .  Also, try #upstart
<jonny__> Need a little help with /home/user-directory on Ubuntu Server 12.10... Have set up as Server NAS with Ubuntu running on CompactFlash card and 2TB storage on raid1. Running "adduser" sets up new accounts on /home/new_user_here but how can I make it so that it sets it up on the raid instead /mnt/md0/ ?
<Guest74405> hi can someone help me
<MonkeyDust> Guest74405  start with a question
<Guest74405> how to enter console in cs1.6 in wine
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  look at error in compile see the "pycontrol/sbpy.cpp"  make sure that you are importing the right libs for it to decalre its self ?  maybe that is that is all I see
<Fohlen> bobweaver, I thought that too
<Fohlen> the fuck is, under my old ubuntu it worked :/
<Fohlen> :D
<Fohlen> thats why I'm asking
<max999> Guest74405: isnt it ^?
<FloodBot1> Fohlen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Fohlen: Please mind your language here.
<jrib> jonny__: if you always want to have /mnt/md0 serve as /home, then you can just mount it to /home instead.  If you just want this particular user to have his home in /mnt/md0, then you can pass --home to adduser
<bobweaver> Fohlen,  what Pici  that is last warnning
<u01010> can i use ubuntuone in fedora 17?
<jpds> FloodBot1: Looks like a programming error.
<jpds> Fohlen: You'll have to talk to the code writer.
<Fohlen> k
<jonny__> jrib: Thanks! Would you recommend one over the other?
<bobweaver> Fohlen, open up that file and just make sure that inculde dirs are there and they where not re-named if that is ok like jrib  contact upstream devs
<Guest74405> max999: i dont know where is that button
<Guest74405> im noob
<max999> Guest74405: you could check in settings too i guess
<max999> Guest74405: try the key left from "1!
<jrib> jonny__: both are reasonable solutions, depends on what you want to do
<Guest74405> when i enter the game console atomaticly opens and when i press ` it closes but wont open again
<jrib> jonny__: by the way, if you choose to mount md0 as /home, then you'll want to copy the existing files in /home to it
<Guest74405> max999: thats it but it doesnt work
<u01010> Hi, can i use ubuntuone in fedora?
<max999> Guest74405: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1116188
<bgo> need some advice regarding touchpad two-finger tap action on ubuntu 12.04.  i have been able to change the synclient settings TapButton2=2, and it's working fine on closing tabs as well as opening my bookmarks in a new tab. however, when i use the same action (two-finger tap simulating a middle-mouse-click) on webpage hyperlinks, it does not do anything at all, and i have to resort to using right-click and selecting "open in new tab". any good ad
<bgo> vise on how i should fix this?
<Guest74405> u01010: yes you can
<llutz> u01010: you can http://www.maxiberta.com.ar/blog/ubuntuone-packages-fedora
<Guest74405> max999: thanks ill try it
<stream> Hi, Can I get the only ip-address from the dhcp-server, ignoring the other parameters from the server? What needs to change in dhcpclient?
<Guest20264> hi
<stream> on ubuntu 11.10
<llutz> stream: edit the "request", remove all those parameters you don't want
<llutz> stream: in dhclient.conf it is
<stream> llutz, thx
<killer> libjack-dev package in ubuntu?
<jonny__> jrib: I see. I think mounting /md0 to /home makes for a more fluid solution going forward. Thanks so much for your input! :)
 * killer tried sudo apt-get build-dep vlc
<Guest20264> ni1 hw to hack FB accnt
<jpds> Guest20264: Ha, not here.
<Guest20264> wat u mean
<Guest20264> not here..
<Pici> Guest20264: we don't support illegal things here.
<Guest20264> kkkkkkkkk..no prblm..
<killer> and it's offtopic too ...lol :Guest20264
<Guest20264> yeah..u r ryt..
<Guest20264> ni1 knw whr can i get dis info..
<OerHeks> Guest20264,  facebook knows your ip now.
<Guest20264> huh..dnt talk non sense..
<DJones> Guest20264: Its not supported in this channel, don't ask again
<rosevp> question connecting to remote ubunto using Xming
<Guest20264> kkkkk..
<Guest20264> ovr n out..
<rosevp> keep getting "Hung in XOpenDisplay"
<BluesKaj> Guest20264 , and speak proper English ,this isn't a text or IM channel
<Guest20264> okkkkkk..m leavin bro..
<Important_Questi> Hello, i have a question about the installtion of ubuntu
<Aelingil> I am trying to have an alias command show "text" then "Command".. Example alias krn "Kernel" uname -r  Every time i try it, i get an error telling me after "Kerne" it cannot run the command. Is there a different way to show text next to a command?
<BluesKaj> Important_Questi, just ask your question
<Important_Questi> ok
<MonkeyDust> Important_Questi  let's hear it
<Important_Questi> I want to try ubuntu
<Important_Questi> and when i install it on a usb stick
<Important_Questi> will it write some things to my laptop?
<Important_Questi> i wnat only to try
<MonkeyDust> Important_Questi  no
<Important_Questi> sry for my bad english
<Important_Questi> so it doesnt write anything to my harddrive?
<MonkeyDust> Important_Questi  simply install it on a stick and then boor from that stick - use netbootin or so
<Important_Questi> really NOTHING?
<MonkeyDust> boot*
<Important_Questi> i wnat to keep my harddrive clean
<Important_Questi> when you are right i will try ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: display_kernel() { echo -n 'Kernel: '; uname -r; }
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, I will try that, thank you
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: You're welcome.
<Jav77> can anyone help me change the size of my display? its not a resolution problem, its a tv size issue. system settings shows its a 72", when it isn't
<gulag2012> Hi. I was installed a program called click&clean in Firefox, it allows you to run bleachbit after firefox closes. How can I get it to execute. I directed it towards /usr/bin/bleachbit. It
<gulag2012> It's asking me for an Argument?
<Jav77> i am using nvidia drivers and there isn't an option to overscan or underscan
<K1rk> Is there a LightDM PPA available to install newer versions of LightDM on Ubuntu Precise?
<Important_Questi> thanks for your help
<Important_Questi> bye
<escott> Aelingil, you need a bash function for that
<urthmover> off topic. Does anyone have a nice way to stream all their youtube  subscriptions through vlc.  without gabbing the link from each one?  Is  there a playlist generator or something?
<Catbuntu> hi
<savantelite> hello
<savantelite> -help
<escott> gulag2012, programs like bleachbit don't work on many modern filesystems
<gulag2012> Huh? I have working. I just don't know how to get it to run like an executable like windows.
<RickZilla> savantelite: Just ask a question
<escott> gulag2012, you should configure your firefox to place temp files and such in a tmpfs folder
<escott> gulag2012, probably doesn't do what you want on NTFS either.
<escott> gulag2012, you should just create a tmpfs filesystem mount point and point ~/.firefox there
<gulag2012> I have ext4 on all partitions. Bleachbit runs if I execute it. How can I get a program to run it?
<FerkSwe> When did Irc support get removed from Empathy?
<Jav77> help please
<mIRC> sera
<mIRC> !list
<ubottu> mIRC: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kenlik> i need some help to configure the D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen in ubuntu. Anyone have some tips to start the configuration?
<almoxarife> gulag2012: a program?
<OerHeks> kenlik, if you don't get responce, try #ubuntu-touch here on #freenode
<escott> gulag2012, if you are determined to run this bleachbit thing (which seems really silly from a security perspective) you would need to have a daemon that checks running processes looking for firefox-bin, or you could modify the /usr/bin/firefox script to not disown the firefox-bin subprocess and run bleachbit after firefox completes
<gulag2012> Yes, I installed a firefox addon called click&clean. It would launch janitor just fine. I don't know how to get it to trigger bleachbit. I have the command as /usr/bin/bleachbit. I don't know what to give it for an argument.
<nongoogle> how do i reformat a bootstick to something not lacking functionality on both linux or other os
<egadw> When will Ubuntu make the shift to systemd?
<nongoogle> something i don't have a problem with executing scripts on
<escott> egadw, not anytime soon'
<wachpwnski> you know how you have to press ctrl+shift then c or p or t
<wachpwnski> In the terminal? How can you get rid of the shift binding?
<seednode> Speaking as a systemd user: I personally have liked it and had no issues, but other people seem to have had some
<wachpwnski> so you have to change the stty bindings first?
<egadw> escott: too bad :(
<javier__> can anyone help me change the size of my display for a television reporting the wrong size on nvidia 304.64
<Ari_Ari> Hi, I´m new on ubuntu, I have an Ubuntu Server with apache2, I have an application running, it was working fine, but I have move it to a new location, and now I can access from any compuert to the application only using the IP address, I cannot use anymore the server name
<BluesKaj> javier__, have you checked systemsettings>display & monitor>size & orientation ... I have to ask the obvious first
<escott> Ari_Ari, your router (or whatever provides DNS) needs to be updated
<javier__> yes. it says monitor is 72". its not
<BluesKaj> what about the resolution , javier__?
<alo21> hi..
<alo21> where is the html file of firefox's stratpage?
<alo21> startpage*
<javier__> i am also using gnome shell
<ClientAlive> is /opt really the best place to install eclipse. Don't want the older version in the repos. Had problems with current eclipse install. #eclipse pretty dead right now. Anyone?
<Ari_Ari> escott, i think that the router needs to be updated, but I have been waiting for 3 days
<Ari_Ari> and I have way to access using the name
<ClientAlive> *have problems*
<Ari_Ari> the DNS servers refhresh every day
<BluesKaj> javier__, which nvidia card ?
<nitzer> hey! i'm having trouble with my usb remobavle devices being recognized while plugged in ... any idea what could be?
<javier__> geforce gt640
<javier__> and in the NVIDIA X Server settings I have no way to change the monitor scaling, so I am stuck
<ClientAlive> thx anyway. I gotta do something about this.
<javier__> i am currently running ubuntu 12.04.1, gnome shell 3.5.4, nviidia 304.64. I need to change the monitor size from 72 to 56".
<javier__> resolution needs to stay at 19201080
<escott> javier__, what does that mean? how are inches part of the display measurements
<nongoogle> i want gparted to make my bootstick something besides vfat :C
<javier__> system settings is reporting the monitor to be a 72" display. the tv is actually a 56" LCD. So, i have display cutoff all around.
<Leidenfrost> Hi guys. I have to work with an Ubuntu Hardy (and yes, I'm stuck with that version) and for some reason I can't access the ttys. Any help would be appreciated.
<javier__> the resolution is 1920x1080 as its an hd tv. So I need to change the scaling or some other value so the desktop isn't clipped.
<max999> leidenfrost: ger?
<Leidenfrost> max999: Sry, my knowledge in german is limited to ask for the bathroom
<escott> javier__, you have overscan
<max999> leidenfrost: your name makes me assume :) nevermind, you are trying to change to a tty with ctrl + alt + f[n]?
<javier__> i dont see hot to change it anywhere
<Leidenfrost> max999: oh I see lol. Yeah, I'm trying to access the ttys that way.
<grumpyrj> javier__: have you looked at cvt and modelines?
<javier__> no. how do i do that?
<grumpyrj> with google, I mean.
<max999> Leidenfrost: pretending to be smart and just copying out of google: In your /etc/X11/xorg.conf have you accidentally set the Option DontVTSwitch to True in the ServerFlags section?
<Leidenfrost> max999: That's a good one. But no.
<savid> Hi, I need to apply a simple patch to my kernel (drivers/hid/hid-core.c).  Are there any instructions available on the best way to make such a change?
<escott> Leidenfrost, nvidia proprietary drivers?
<jonny__> FerkSwe: hejja sverige i forumet?
<Leidenfrost> escott: Neither. It's a VMware guest.
<savid> Oh, nm, found it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<max999> Leidenfrost: ah in a vm..
<max999> Leidenfrost: windows key + ctrl + alt + f..
<nvl> Hello. I have a problem. It seems that your 32bit package for orc (http://code.entropywave.com/orc/) is broken and I couldn't compile a file. It seems that the issue is solved, so I had to clone it form git and install it, but it gives me an error when I try `./autogen.sh`: `./autogen.sh: 7: ./autogen.sh: autoreconf: not found`
<Leidenfrost> max999: No good. :(
<max999> Leidenfrost: but its the answer :l :)
<nvl> What should I do to fix it? I have followed these instructions - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<max999> Leidenfrost: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/295034
<max999> Leidenfrost: with ctrl + alt you ungrab your vm. change the shortcut
<DWSR> can someone help me with mdadm? I'm trying to create a stripe of 2 disks nested inside of a mirror.
<escott> DWSR, why not just use the build in raid10
<DWSR> Because I don't have enough devices.
<DWSR> Raid 10 requires 4.
<DWSR> I only have 3.
<javier__> how do i change overscan values?
<DWSR> And 2 of them are smaller than the third.
<escott> javier__, there are various modeline generators out there
<Leidenfrost> max999: I'll try that.
<dr_willis> javier__: what video chipset
<javier__> ok. what do I with that?
<nvl> I have a problem trying to compile a program. Can anyone help me, please?
<heoyea_> nop
<lucido> dudes, how do I achieve gmail notifications in the status bar?
<grumpyrj> javier__: so xorg uses some default values. you can generate your own modelines if xorg gets it wrong and put them in your xorg conf file. cvt is a program that generates modelines.
<javier__> I am using an nvidia geforce gt 640 with driver version 304.64
<escott> DWSR, ok. then i guess just create the array across the different md devices
<heoyea_> lucido: install gmail-notify
<dr_willis>  javier__ the nvidia-settings tool has an overscan settings feature
<javier__> when I was using the ATI card, there was a simple option to change the scaling value. Now, with the NVIDIA, I am not finding such a solution
<DWSR> escott: So just create the first array than the second?
<escott> DWSR, im not clear on what you are proposing to do
<lucido> heoyea_, I shall do so immediately
<DWSR> escott: (A+B)=C in terms of size.
<DWSR> escott: I'm trying to mirror (A+B) and C.
<DWSR> So I need to create a stripe on (A+B) first.
<CrazyZurfer> hello guys!, my unity interface works pretty slow for me, when I open a program, it takes a while to start, I'm sick of this cuz my notebook has 4 GB of ram but an 1,3 GHZ processor, anyway to speed it up or change the interface for a lighter one?
<escott> DWSR, so C is twice the size of A or B
<javier__> i followed the online instructions from x-swat and am wondering where the overscan vlaues are or where I can simply change the display size.
<DWSR> Yes.
<DWSR> escott: ^^
<DWSR> CrazyZurfer: XFCE is much lighter than Unity.
<DWSR> CrazyZurfer: Also, 1.3GHz is a fairly slow processor.
<Leidenfrost> max999: do you know how to change the deattach keys in vmware esxi?
<escott> DWSR, the configuration i would recommend is to mirror A to the first half of C, and B to the second half, then you can LVM across the two md arrays
<DWSR> That seems very....unclean.
<escott> DWSR, stripping A and B and then mirroring is going to reduce reliability and have more overhead
<CrazyZurfer> DWSR: it's because i have an ultrabook, but one of the firts, its an intel centrino 2, 1,3GHZ dual core
<grumpyrj> wipe the raid and move to lvm entirely
<Leidenfrost> DWSR: that's the slowest cpu still being usable for internet.
<javier__> the television is set to "justscan" so I am lost
<grumpyrj> ah, the minimum internet specs
<Leidenfrost> grumpyrj: lol yea
<max999> Leidenfrost: not rly, try in ~/.vmware/preferences or something similar :)
<pablo_> any good linux beginner tutorials?
<DWSR> escott: Ok, I'll do that, but I'm having a problem with apt.
<max999> pablo_, lots of
<max999> question answered, next
<max999> ;D
<DWSR> escott: http://pastebin.com/AKVtwk6v
<pablo_> hahaha
<javier__> i have not run the additional driver update from the system settings
<AminosAmigos> pablo_,  site du zero (french )
<dr_willis> pablo_: see wgats most tagged with those tags at  delicious.com   is what i do.
<max999> pablo_, http://bit.ly/OWP1Cb
<dr_willis> javier__: i set my tv to use no overscan.
<RJ45> I need an FTP server with a GUI for Ubu 10.04.4, HIT MEH
<pablo_> o rigth boys
<bl4ckdu5t> can anyone tell me about the RFID tools on BT5
<max999> RJ45, filezilla?
<DWSR> RJ45: Filezilla.
<CrazyZurfer> DWSR: don't understand how to install it :S
<pablo_> thanx
<javier__> overscan from the pc
<max999> DWSR, i win
<raymondjtoth> hi any one use wubi here?
<RJ45> does Filezille double as a server?
<DWSR> CrazyZurfer: Should be able to just apt-get install xubuntu
<RJ45> zilla*
<DWSR> RJ45: There's a server package for it
<max999> RJ45, double? you can use it as a server
<DWSR> escott: Any suggestions on that pastebin?
<raymondjtoth> i use wube
<max999> RJ45, it doesnt support sftp though. but ftps :)
<CrazyZurfer> DWSR: and nothing happens with the ubuntu updates later?
<raymondjtoth> when i use wubi i get grldr err whats up
<RJ45> DWSR: and it's ALL GUI?, including setup/config?
<raymondjtoth> ?
<escott> DWSR, try the suggested instruction, update your packages, disable any ppas
<DWSR> RJ45: Yes.
<DWSR> CrazyZurfer: No.
<DWSR> escott: I did update my packages.
<jonny__> pablo_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/ubuntu-made-easy-book-review
<RJ45> kick-ass! I'll go try it. thanks guys!
<RJ45> :-)
<raymondjtoth> any one know why i goyo book wubi i get grldr err?
<DWSR> escott: That happened after I did an apt-get upgrade
<DWSR> escott: So I'm not really sure why the hell it broke so hard.
<CrazyZurfer> DWSR: apt-get didn't found xubuntu :S
<DWSR> CrazyZurfer: Sorry, it's xubuntu-desktop
<CrazyZurfer> DWSR: Thanks.. -> installind :D!
<CrazyZurfer> installing*
<pablo_> thank u jonnyu_
<raymondjtoth> hi im tryingyo install wubi [13:00] <raymondjtoth> and get boot err whats up [13:01] <raymondjtoth> get err grldr
<nongoogle> how2maek gparted editor able to reformat bootstick :V
<bl4ckdu5t> what is the channel for bt5 users
<ouyes> hello, is there anyone get the nvidia driver work on ubuntu amd64 12.04?
<AminosAmigos> bl4ckdu5t,  backtrack-linux (you could find it in the website)
<almoxarife> ouyes: what have you tried so far?
<ouyes> almoxarife, I try to install nvidia -current and download the package for the official website both failed
<almoxarife> ouyes: what went wrong with -current?
<RJ45> how do I make Filezilla a server?
<ouyes> almoxarife, nothing wrong , but after a reboot you will get a resolution of 800x640
<almoxarife> RJ45: its a client
<RJ45> almoxarife: I was told it can be turned into server
<AminosAmigos> afaik you use filezilla to connect to an FTP server
<RJ45> FTP server*
<almoxarife> ouyes: did you try to change the resolution via the config(gui)
<pablo_> Brazilian Jiujitsu and Ubuntu rock
<RJ45> pablo_: how would one combine those?
<almoxarife> RJ45: plain jane ftp? install ftpd, you might want something a bit more secure
<raymondjtoth> anyone good with wubi here?
<pablo_> easy just practice them both.....
<RJ45> almoxarife: I'm only using it for a test on my network, so plain FTP will do, also how would I de-activate FTP once I'm done?
<ouyes> almoxarife, it informs like you have not enable the nvidia driver
<raymondjtoth> any one good with wubi
<RJ45> my network being a LAN
<ouyes> almoxarife, and suggest you sudo nvidia-xorg
<almoxarife> RJ45: un-install ftpd
<raymondjtoth> ?
<escott> RJ45, do you not have openssh already installed?
<RJ45> almoxarife: anything simpler
<RJ45> escott: not sure, why?
<almoxarife> RJ45: simpler? cans and a string?
<MonkeyDust> raymondjtoth  wubi is not something to be 'good at', it's purpose is to get used to the ubuntu interface
<escott> RJ45, if you do you can just use sftp
<raymondjtoth> MonkeyDust: im ge3tting grldr err when book using wubi
<bieb> bobweaver: you still here?
<raymondjtoth> why is thiss ancdxs how i gfix it
<raymondjtoth> fix it
<RJ45> escott: with Filezilla?
<almoxarife> RJ45: filezilla is a client
<MonkeyDust> raymondjtoth  don't struggle with wubi, install ubuntu on its own partition, next to windows, not inside it
<RJ45> almoxarife: which can be turned into server!
<raymondjtoth> MonkeyDust: what i do thanks
<RJ45> I need GUI
<escott> RJ45, filezilla supports sftp
<raymondjtoth> mon i wan to uyi wubi
<almoxarife> RJ45: ok, so you answered your own question
<max999> filezilla does NOT support sftp, its ftps it supports.
<RJ45> almoxarife: I'm sure it can be used with FTP, but I'm not sure about SFTP, which it WHY I ASKED
<RJ45> it = is*
<RJ45> max999: okay
<almoxarife> RJ45: filezilla works with sftp, the only diff is the port
<raymondjtoth> MonkeyDust: understand
<RJ45> gotta go, back later mayber
<max999> rj45: maybe im wrong if ppl insist on sftp here. but i found this reply on google recently myself :)
<escott> RJ45, as a client filezilla supports sftp, as a server you would be expected to use your openssh-server install for sftp
<bulletrulz> Hello
<almoxarife> troll!
<phunyguy_work> bulletrulz, I thought you got banned? o.O
<Pici> RJ45: please use complete words. I for one cannot understand what you are saying.
<Pici> RJ45: sorry, mistab.
<bulletrulz> phunyguy_work, He Unbanned me
<Pici> raymondjtoth: please use complete words. I for one cannot understand what you are saying.
<max999> almoxarife, we are talking about the server not the client.
<max999> the client does support sftp
<bulletrulz> i am using Lubuntu 12.10 and when i try to change the window border it changes the color of the buttons but not the acctully buttons!
<almoxarife> max999: filezilla supports sftp, yes
<max999> almoxarife, the server doesnt. prove me wrong plz :)
<almoxarife> max999: what server?
<max999> almoxarife, the filezilla server.
<raymondjtoth2> MonkeyDust: sorry got kicked under differnt nick
<almoxarife> max999: i dont know what a filezilla server is, i have used the client though
<bieb> I installed 12.04 server, I need gui for one of the people that will be using server.. I did apt-get install xinit, when I startx I get a small white box in the upper left with a command prompt.. any ideas?
<bulletrulz> Hello! D:
<max999> almoxarife, there is a filezilla ftp server version too, thats what rj45 was asking about :)
<almoxarife> max999: yes, he said so, and i asked then why he was asking, seems he knew the answer
<phunyguy_work> bieb, perhaps you are looking for a desktop environment to use? like LXDE? or XFCE?
<almoxarife> !filezilla
<aaas> bieb you need a window manager install lxde or xfce4 etc
<almoxarife> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.3-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1234 kB, installed size 3021 kB
<max999> rj45: you can use ftps, security level is the same. sftp is easier to manager for network administrators though as it uses 1 port instead of 2. :)
<almoxarife> ubot thinks its a client, i am with ubot
<bieb> aaas and phunyguy_work: are they both similar? one need more resources than the other?
<max999> almoxarife, there is filezilla client and filazilla server ;-)) you prob were not in when rj45 asked about a ftp server initially.
<Pici> almoxarife, max999: filezilla server is only available on windows.
<aaas> bieb depends on what your needs are, feature, cpu, memory.... google for comparisions there are very detailed comparisions on the web
<phunyguy_work> as far as I can tell, FileZilla server is just widoze.
<aaas> bieb and many many other options
<almoxarife> Pici: must install windoz, i am missing something important :)
<phunyguy_work> bieb - LXDE is smaller and more lightweight
<bieb> aaas: thanks
<bieb> phunyguy_work: thanks
<younder> I usencftp
<max999> Pici, could be, used it on windows servers yet. dwrs answered with filezilla on the server question too and noone denied it :)
<younder> nautilus is the nix gui file browser
<jonny__> jrib: Re-mounting md0 to /home was as easy as quick edit in /etc/rc.local. However, did miss something on the way and had to sudo chown -R username:username /home/username/ to get back ownership from root. Works perfect now! Thanks again!
<almoxarife> max999: i did
<escott> RJ45, max999i was suggesting sftp because he likely already has openssh-server installed so its one less thing for him to do when he is done with his temporary need for ftp
<jrib> jonny__: you should be using /etc/fstab, no?  I actually don't know how to properly deal with raid
<bulletrulz> i have another probelm
<younder> jrib used that just the other day setting up NFS
<MonkeyDust> jonny__  is it a server?
<bulletrulz> i accedently created 2 docks for awn and now cant get rid of it!
<phunyguy_work> bulletrulz, kill one?
<bulletrulz> how? phunyguy_work
<phunyguy_work> use the xkill command, and click one of them with the cursor
<bulletrulz> ok
<younder> bulletrulz, ctrl-alt-t cd <dir< and then rm <file> and exit
<jrib> jonny__: do you currently have an entry for md0 in your /etc/fstab?
<jonny__> jrib: You are right, one should use /etc/fstab. However, if fstab fails during boot, nothing will boot at all and you are left with a non-responsive box. If you let /etc/fstab do general boot procedure and then /etc/rc.local take care of mounting your raid, then at least there's less complexities during boot.
<younder> jrib: no
<phunyguy_work> younder, I think he meant he had two running.
<bulletrulz> NOO!!!
<bulletrulz> now i cant start it
<bulletrulz> nvm
<younder> jrib: You are wrong. It will boot. at statup it will ask if you wnat to skip if you do it wrong.
<jrib> younder: :x
<bulletrulz> fixed it thank u guys !
<bulletrulz> :D
<younder> jrib: But I did it wron once and I could still boot and fix it
<jrib> younder: I think you're addressing the wrong person
<jonny__> jrib: Unless you have some app or something on the raid that depends on startup functions. I don't have an entry in fstab, no.
<phunyguy_work> younder, not if you are SSHd in and the server is remote.
<phunyguy_work> if so, you cannot boot.
<phunyguy_work> ask me how I know.
<jonny__> jrib: solely relying on /etc/rc.local to mount the raid1
<younder> jrib: Anyhow you can mount --bind as well. no need per se to put it in fstab
<almoxarife> phunyguy_work: ok, how do you know?
<phunyguy_work> if a disk doesn't mount properly within fstab, it will not boot without user interaction.
<phunyguy_work> (iirc)
<ubuntu> hey
<phunyguy_work> ...because I've had it happen.
<phunyguy_work> for example, in an upgrade, /dev/md0 became /dev/md127 - yay, of course fstab still said /dev/md0
<ChipsChallenge> Trying Linux for the first time in years. Fuduntu acutally, which still uses gnome2. One minor thing that bugs the hell out of me is that when you have a fullscreen window, you cant click the scrollbar by simply clicking along the rightmost edge of the screen <you hit the window border instead>...
<jrib> jonny__: apparently there's a "nobootwait" option you can use in fstab.  Anyway, I'm not sure what standard practice is for dealing with raid, I just mention fstab so you look into it and try to find what best practices are considered
<ChipsChallenge> is it like that on most ubuntu based desktops, or on gnome in general is it just a fuduntu thing?
<escott> !uuid | phunyguy_work
<ubottu> phunyguy_work: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<phunyguy_work> escott yes, and I know that now, however, most beginner raid guides that noobs follow, don't know about it.
<almoxarife> i am becoming more more a believer in uuid
<RJ45> what package do I need to install in order to use Filezilla as an FTP SERVER?
<phunyguy_work> or dont mention it, therefore you have fstab errors when you upgrade and the device changes
<escott> phunyguy_work, i have no idea who you are talking to
<Mingo__> escott:
<almoxarife> RJ45: you would need to install wine(maybe)
<phunyguy_work> jrib and younder
<DWSR> RJ45: It would appear that Filezilla server isn't available for Linux.
<phunyguy_work> (escott)
<DWSR> RJ45: If you're looking for FTP, I would recommend SSH.
<DWSR> err.
<DWSR> RJ45: I would recommend SFTP (which is FTP over SSH)
<RJ45> damit
<RJ45> I REALLY want a GIU though
<RJ45> GUI*
<DWSR> RJ45: Then you're on the wrong operating syste.
<almoxarife> RJ45: wine, then find filezilla-server for windoz
<almoxarife> then pray it all works
<DWSR> RJ45: I hate to be an elitist about it, but if you're not comfortable doing at least a few things command line, you shouldn't be running Linux for a server.
<DWSR> RJ45: Keyboard cowboys still rule the Linux world.
<DWSR> RJ45: That's not to say that you need to have an intimate knowledge of every scripting/programming language, a math degree and a vinyl pocket protector in order to run things, but you need to be comfortable with running on a command line or in a text-only environment in order to do some administration tasks.
<almoxarife> cowboys ride keyboards, it was going to happen soonoer or later
<DWSR> RJ45: Besides, FTP is horrible.
<DWSR> RJ45: SFTP is at least secure.
<DWSR> RJ45: And NFS is at least fast.
<DWSR> RJ45: Depending on your needs, you should pick either the former (for remote work) or the later (for internal).
<almoxarife> DWSR: what about 'fish'?
<DWSR> You almost certainly already have OpenSSH installed on your server, and if you don't, it's a single command away and you get sensible defaults.
<RJ45> which one has the least overhead?
<DWSR> RJ45: What is your use case? I probably missed it.
<DWSR> RJ45: what are you trying to do?
<RJ45> LAN Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<DWSR> NFS.
<RJ45> just doing a few tests
<DWSR> You want NFS.
<DWSR> So hard in the face it hurts.
<phunyguy_work> lol
<RJ45> okay, thanks!
<RJ45> :)
<DWSR> I'm even using NFS Windows to Ubuntu
<DWSR> Just because Samba is that much of a flaming pile of monkey manure.
<RJ45> hmm
<phunyguy_work> DWSR, any issues with UID and GID mapping?
<phunyguy_work> I remember that being a pain when I tried it with windows.
<DWSR> phunyguy_work: Not overly, I'm pretty sure that I'm running my NFS server ina  pretty poor configuration though.
<RJ45> any GUI based NFS?
<DWSR> phunyguy_work: It certainly seems a little kludgey, but it works and well.
<DWSR> RJ45: No. NFS is meant to be very no nonsense.
<DWSR> RJ45: Edit /etc/exports and start the NFS daemon./
 * MonkeyDust is now known as MonkeyManure
<phunyguy_work> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<RJ45> okay, do you think if I look in the man files I'll be okay on my own?
<RJ45> ...when it comes to configuration
<phunyguy_work> RJ45, read ubottu's link
<DWSR> phunyguy_work: I can basically max the throughput of my disks with NFS, so I'm not complaining. I'm even running ZoL underneat of it.
<phunyguy_work> nice, DWSR
<DWSR> RJ45: Read the link Ubotu gave. You'll be fine. It's literally a 5 minute process front to back.
<RJ45> shweet
<almoxarife> RJ45: the least config is ssh(sftpd)
<RJ45> thanks for the help guys, although now my face hurts :P
<DWSR> phunyguy_work: Yeah, if I had money and things, I'd be running bonded 10GigE into my server with jumbo frames.
<DWSR> phunyguy_work: But right now I'm just running GigE over Cat5E and it works well. Still around 25MB/s.
<phunyguy_work> wouldn't we all, DWSR
<DWSR> Which is pretty close to what I'd get local transfer anyway.
<phunyguy_work> I'm still on 100 meg and wireless g.
<DWSR> phunyguy_work: Ick.
<phunyguy_work> Yes.
<DWSR> I have my entire network infrastructure mounted underneath my desk.
<DWSR> My desktop and server are hardwired to a GigE router.
<phunyguy_work> DWSR, I have been planning an upgrade, but funds always get diverted.
<jonny__> jrib: took general queues from https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/advanced-installation.html and the tidbit about fstab during boot from http://www.iceteks.com/articles.php/linuxmdadmraid/2 I'm not a sysadm, just wanted roll my own Ubuntu Server for SoHo NAS purposes. Good advice though to educate more about best practices.
<phunyguy_work> this is !ot though
<almoxarife> i have a serial connection to my toaster
<DWSR> phunyguy_work: My modem is actually across the house, connected via Powerline ethernet.
<DWSR> phunyguy_work: *shrug*, we're helping as well.
<phunyguy_work> we can discuss further in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy_work> I don't feel like getting yelled at right now :)
<RJ45> I read the page on the other end of that link, what I read made be cry :(
<RJ45> I'll never understand this stuff
<RJ45> made me*
<DWSR> RJ45: err, what?
<DWSR> The top section is all you need to read.
<RJ45> (didn't really make me cry, but nearly)
<DWSR> There's like...what? 4 commands?
<ChipsChallenge> When running a fullscreen browser window in fuduntu, and clicking the rightmost side of the screen, you don't hit the scrollbar...is it like that on most ubuntu based desktops, or on gnome in general is it just a fuduntu thing?
<graChe28> hi i've installed xfce4 via apt-get, and it's missing power manager from the setting menu (read I can't get it to shut the screen off after inactivity) how can i get the power manager setting back?
<ChipsChallenge> that's usually how I scroll on my netbook..just move the cursor right until it hits the screen's edge and then click the scrollbar. But on fuduntu, that doesn't work.. could you check if it's the same in your distro?
<DWSR> RJ45: apt-get install nfs-kernel-server && mkdir -p /export/users && mount --bind /home/users /export/users && echo '/home/users /export/users none bind 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
<DWSR> Just run that as root.
<DWSR> You have NFS.
<DWSR> gg
<DWSR> By default that configuration will export all of your users' home directories via NFS.
<RomeoAva> Back, I need to fix the comp now. It's very uncomfortable to use it in low resolution display, the video projector can't be detected
<RJ45> lol I like to download packages, them run them, soI have an archive for when I ever need to install again
<ActionParsnip> ChipsChallenge: fuduntu isn't supported here.....
<RJ45> then*
<ActionParsnip> RJ45: that is the default behaviour
<DWSR> RJ45: apt-get install downloads the package and caches it.
<RJ45> my keyboard is plotting against me
<DWSR> It already does what you're doing, except automatically.
<ActionParsnip> RJ45: look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<DWSR> ^^
<bulletrulz>  hello
<RJ45> ActionParsnip: I know, I still feel safe this way
<RJ45> safer*
<ChipsChallenge> ActionParsnip: thinking about switching to ubuntu, so just wanted to check if ubuntu has the same scrollbar 'issue'
<ActionParsnip> RJ45: you are doing something the OS already does, its not safer in any way, but if it makes you happy then fill your boots
<ActionParsnip> ChipsChallenge: I suggest you run it in a liveCD desktop and see if you like it ;)
<RJ45> where the commands say "/home/users" and "/export/users" do I actually put '/users' or do I replace that part with something?
<younder> RJ45: NFS right
<ActionParsnip> RJ45: you can use the shorthand '~'  to mean /home/$USER   or you can also use $HOME
<RJ45> younder: yes NFS
<ActionParsnip> ah, never mind
<RJ45> shorthand?
<younder> RJ45: That part s fin it is that IP part that must change. use ifconfig to seee what your current IP address is. Or Newwork Information connections
<ActionParsnip> RJ45: yes, instead of typing cd /home/username/Downloads     you can type: cd ~/Downloads
<wapmorgan> hi guys. don't anybody know why alx driver isn't included into the linux kernel? // I apologize for my English
<younder> Never use relative path in a startup script. see dan farmer protecting your system by breaking into it
<RJ45> ActionParsnip: I never know that, and have needed something like that for a lot of my BASH scripts!, that is a SEXY command!, thanks!
<RJ45> knew*
<bulletrulz> hi
<bulletrulz> now to my main problem i have a problem with the icons of the window bordor!
<RomeoAva> in Software source/Other Software I have to many lines, some are not check ed. I don't know  which  to be checked.
<RomeoAva> I want to clean all of them and update the source.list
<RJ45> how do I disable NFS when I don't want it no more?
<RomeoAva> The Source code is not checked, in Software Sources. That's good?
<jav77> hello, I checked the configuration on the Windows 7 side, and nvidia is set to 1882x1048 pixels. Currently, my nvidia driver 304.64 for the geforce gt 640 is set to 1920x1080 (same as my cable box),and the system settings say 72" TV (which is wrong). How can I change the resolution to 1880x1048 in ubuntu 12.04.1 (gnome shell 3.5.4)?
<max999> how to find out about my netbooks fans? i get some lines with cooling when i run lm-sensors .. i dont have much in /proc/acpi
<david201> is there any chat room about java troubleshooting ?
<max999> david201, probe me
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: that is good, yes
<david201> max999 Okey, my problem is: when I apply a certain pattern which uses a certain delimiters the method split doesn't split at all
<max999> david201, lets go to dialog
<david201> okey
<RJ45> jav77: I'd say 1920x1080 is more a correct resolution than 1882x1048.
<jav77> yes, I agree, but I can't overscan or underscan so I cannot see the menu bar or side docks. So I need a way to change the size of the display
<Aelingil> I am trying to have an ALIAS COMMAND show "text" then "Command".. Example alias krn "Kernel" uname -r  Every time i try it, i get an error telling me after "Kerne" it cannot run the command. Is there a different way to show text next to a command when calling aliases?
<escott> Aelingil, you have been given the answer
<Sab3r> any idea why my right mouse click doesnt work?
<bjrohan> I just did an upgrade, and now I can not enable my wireless network card, help is greatly appreciated. I can not even turn it on via the keyboard on my Dell (fn + F10)
<Aelingil> escott,  I tried your answer, when i type in krn it does not run. and when i reload my terminal i get errors. So either i typed it out wrong. Or the command does not fit into the aliases i have.
<bjrohan> escott: Any ideas how to turn my wireless network radio back on? After an upgrade today + restart it is no longer working
<escott> Aelingil, it cannot be done with an alias. it has to be a function. if you want us to look at the function you need to show it
<escott> bjrohan, check rfkill
<ehazlett> greetings.. i'm on 10.04 - i have firefox installed.  if i try to install flashplugin-installer,  it says it will remove firefox -- any ideas?
<Aelingil> escott, Ah.. i did not get that info last time.. I was not doing functions i was messing with some Aliases to speed up what i'm typing out.
<Aelingil> escott, again, thank you for your time :)
<jrib> ehazlett: run sudo apt-get update, then pastebin the full output of your command when you attempt to install flashplugin-installer
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, is there a chance how to retrieve document, when it was "rewriten" and libreoffice has been closed?
<bjrohan> escott: sudo rfkill list all: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428273/
<almoxarife> DarkKnightCZ: look in /tmp
<pawlo_231> hi, is there any way to control sound blaster x-fi?
<pawlo_231> it's working out of the box, but I can't configure it
<jrib> DarkKnightCZ: libreoffice usually offers to recover a document when you first start it up if it crashed or was killed in a "strange" way
<DarkKnightCZ> it wasnt crashed, it was closed normally
<jrib> DarkKnightCZ: and you saved your changes?  Now you want to undo the save?
<DarkKnightCZ> yeah, exactly like that... libreoffice should keep that 15 minutes backup
<ehazlett> jrib: https://gist.github.com/4271172
<jrib> DarkKnightCZ: I don't know if it saves the undo history, but I assume you've opened the document up again and don't see the ability to undo.  You might try asking in #libreoffice
<DarkKnightCZ> ok
<jrib> ehazlett: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer firefox
<ehazlett> jrib: https://gist.github.com/4271187
<pinguy> how do you login as root
<ikonia> pinguy: using ping OS ?
<ViaNocturna85> pinguy: dont, use sudo
<jrib> ehazlett: probably some issue with the packaging.  What's the output of: apt-cache show flashplugin-installer
<jav77> anyone have any ideas? I can't believe I can't set the scan values in the nvidia settings
<sarahS> pinguy: that's a really bad idea
<TheLordOfTime> !root | pinguy
<RomeoAva> I cleaned the Duplicate from Other Software but the eror is the same: duplicate
<ubottu> pinguy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TheLordOfTime> !sudo | pinguy
<ubottu> pinguy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Catbuntu> Ciao
<RomeoAva> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<RomeoAva> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<RomeoAva> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ehazlett> jrib: https://gist.github.com/4271205
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | RomeoAva
<ikonia> maybe it helps if you check what actual OS he's using
<ubottu> RomeoAva: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> all the clones don't have the same sudo model before hitting him with random factoids
<sarahS> does anyone know an image viewer app that can play animated gifs full screen?
<TheLordOfTime> good point...
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, if he's using any Ubuntu distribution (which we assume because he's in this channel) those factoids apply.
<TheLordOfTime> no?
<ViaNocturna85> ikonia: I thought he meant in Ubuntu since he asked it here, never heard of Ping OS
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: no
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: as it's a variant and some of them change things, especially around the sudo rules
<jrib> ehazlett: hmm, what's this do: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer firefox
<ikonia> ViaNocturna85: its a sloppy distro, they don't appear to have changed the default xchat channel from #ubuntu to pingos channel
<hornolio> good morning
<ehazlett> jrib: http://d.pr/i/LOII
<hornolio> i got a prolem i want to use ubuntu routing technique but not with those nasty 10.42.0.1 range, i got every where 192.168.0.x
<ViaNocturna85> ikonia: It makes the support here a little difficult lol
<ehazlett> jrib: so i probably just need to specify a specific version
<RomeoAva> Please help me to fix that bug now. I trayed for 3 days already
<RomeoAva> I'm here for that, waiting some instructions
<TheLordOfTime> RomeoAva, pastebin your sources.list
<pochefuok> good evening
<RomeoAva> I done http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/w-duplicate-sources-list-entry-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<jrib> ehazlett: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<RomeoAva> and nothing
<ViaNocturna85> pochefuok: hello
<GandalfB> Hey Guys,  are there any Lampp experts here that can help with my lampp install on ubuntu
<ikonia> GandalfB: what are you not clear on ?
<jrib> !info flashplugin-installer lucid
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.238ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<GandalfB> Hi Ikonia
<jrib> ehazlett: see, you should have 11.2... available
<GandalfB> I'm trying to enable the curl extention
<RomeoAva> i have pastebinit
<jrib> ehazlett: could be your mirror
<ikonia> GandalfB: the curl extention in what ?
<GandalfB> in php5 I think
<ehazlett> jrib: https://gist.github.com/4271256
<ikonia> GandalfB: ok....go on
<ehazlett> jrib: probably the ec2 mirror
<ikonia> explain your issue
<GandalfB> I've uncommented extension=php_curl.dll on my php.ini - as per instructions
<RomeoAva> sudo apt-get update pastebinit
<GandalfB> but when I restert my lamp webserver
<jrib> ehazlett: you can throw lucid-updates multiverse into your sources.list if you want.  But it doesn't seem like you should need to according to ubottu
<ikonia> GandalfB: what instructions are you using ?
<GandalfB> it starts up fine
<ehazlett> jrib: ok
<jrib> ehazlett: changing mirror will probably resolve the issue (try)
<GandalfB> but the files are not being served.  its downloading index.php when I goto localhost
<gandhijee_> hello.  does anyone know how to change the color depth with an xorg.conf file or having to restart X?
<GandalfB> after un comment it
<GandalfB> I find the instructions
<GandalfB> now
<GandalfB> one sec
<FloodBot1> GandalfB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> GandalfB: ok - that doesn't sound like anything to do with curl
<ikonia> GandalfB: that sounds like you don't have the php module enabled in apache and/or you don't have the extension .php set in the application handler in apache
<aaas> what's going on here:  http://pastebin.com/9jx6Vfyt  I can't find a process idea for a running process... could this be upstart related?
<ehazlett> jrib: yep adding lucid-updates worked -- thx!
<RomeoAva> <TheLordOfTime> ho to do pastebinit, please
<RomeoAva> it is sometink like sudo apt-get update pastebinit
<Pici> RomeoAva: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<RomeoAva> thanks pici
<RomeoAva> pici I nhave it
<RomeoAva> I want to have the raport from Terminal
<GandalfB> These are the instructions I'm following - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3020049/how-to-enable-curl-in-xampp
<ikonia> GandalfB: that is not lamp
<Pici> RomeoAva: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> GandalfB: that is xammp
<marianne> anyone know if 5.1 surround sound can be set up on 12.04... I'm open to buying a new sound card
<RomeoAva> pici ok
<ikonia> GandalfB: hence why it says "xampp" not "lamp"
<Pici> GandalfB: Did you install xampp? or did you install apache2 from our software repositories?
<bobweaver> Does anyone know how to add a setting to dbus like if I want to add option for" com.canonical.Unity.Launcher" " color " thanks
<ActionParsnip> aaas: try:  ps -ef | grep tv      instead of:  ps -A | grep tvheadend
<RomeoAva> <TheLordOfTime>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428315/
<GandalfB> ikonia, I'm trying to find some reliable instructions on how to enable / install it.   From the reading I've done it seemed like it was pre-packeds with LAMPP (Xampp for linux).   I 'm wonderng if I'm wasting time with Lammp and whether it would be simpler to install apache, php etc seperatly
<aaas> ActionParsnip same thing  (only shows the grep command)
<bobweaver> aaas, what about    ps aux | grep tv
<ikonia> GandalfB: the product is called "LAMP" not "LAMPP" - you may find better results if you use the right name to search
<RomeoAva> <TheLordOfTime> I done http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/w-duplicate-sources-list-entry-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<aaas> bobweaver same thing
<ikonia> GandalfB: xammpp works different than a LAMP install
<bobweaver> aaas, then it is not running ?
<ikonia> xammp even
<GandalfB> I installed LAMPP from http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377
<ikonia> xampp
<RomeoAva> there is no any duplicate but the eror is stil there
<aaas> bobweaver then why does 'start' say it is?
<david201> Ubuntu or devian for desktop low knowledged users?
<ActionParsnip> aaas: does servce have a verbose option?
<ikonia> GandalfB: what part of "it's called LAMP" am I not making clear, anything not called LAMP is different
<GandalfB> but I've been struggling to find relavent help for lampp, which tells me how to enable curl
<ikonia> GandalfB: hence why that URL says "xampp"
<Pici> ikonia: apachefriends calls their install LAMPP
<aaas> ActionParsnip  ill have to look into that
<ikonia> Pici: yes, but this is not a "LAMP" install
<RomeoAva> and the problem is the same. the comp is not opening, stais in purple color. I need to reboot 2-3 times and goes in low resolution
<ikonia> its even called xampp in the URL
<aaas> ActionParsnip but this seems like a service independent problem
<bobweaver> aaas,  you have tried to killall tvheadend   && start tvheadend   ?
<jav77> help please?
<GandalfB> ah I see it been renamed to Xampp for linux
<Pici> GandalfB: I highly suggest you not using the apachefriends install.  The packages that we provide in our repositories are guaranteed to be updated for security fixes, you get no such coverage with your LAMPP/XAMPP install.
<ikonia> why are you not using a standard LAMP install ?
<Pici> GandalfB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP has all the information you need to install a LAMP stack on Ubuntu.
<GandalfB> right ok - Pici thanks
<Jordan_U> Pici: Or rather they used to call it LAMPP, before they realized that causing confusion like we've seen here is not a great idea, and now they call it "XAMPP for Linux".
<ActionParsnip> jav77: what is the issue?
<Pici> Jordan_U: Ah.
<aaas> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428324/
<sbaugh> Ubuntu doesn't seem to be remembering my wireless password, it asks for it every time (It remembers the username though)
<RomeoAva> TheLordOfTime I think I have to many repository in Other Software
<aaas> it's some strange upstart thing probably
<bobweaver> aaas,  I have no clue maybe it is called something else ?
<GandalfB> I see - thanks Jordan_U,  sorry for causing confusion.
<aaas> im sure tvheadend is not functioning correctly.... but its weird that it works this way
<bobweaver> aaas,  I like tv what is tvhead ?
<bobweaver> got a link ?
<ActionParsnip> !info tvhead
<ubottu> Package tvhead does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !find tvhead
<jav77> the issue is that I cannot resize my display with the nvidia driver (no overscan or underscan) and I cannot see the menu or docks
<ubottu> Package/file tvhead does not exist in quantal
<aaas> bobweaver it's a pvr backend
<aaas> bobweaver for llive tv
<bobweaver> aaas,  uses mysql for storage of meta data ect ?
<GandalfB> I choose XAMPP for linux to have easy to setup installation  -
<bobweaver> aaas,  like myth-tv ?
<ViaNocturna85> RomeoAva: Could you paste the error from 'sudo apt-get update'?
<aaas> bobweaver yeah like mythtv but much faster channel swtiching
<GandalfB> I'm going to go away and do some reading, thanks guys
<Pici> GandalfB: To be honest, I find the xampp install to be stranger than our install.
<bobweaver> aaas,  ever think about joining the channel #ubuntu-tv ?
<ActionParsnip> jav77: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings      set the resolution and refresh to something, click 'Save to X config file', then run:   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     in the screen section set the res you desire. Save the new file, close gedit and reboot
<aaas> bobweaver ill try that maybe they'll have some insight thanks
<bobweaver> aaas,  I am sure that one of will
<ikonia> GandalfB: you will hit nothing but longer term pain using xampp
<ikonia> and you won't get support from channels such as this one
<RomeoAva> <ViaNocturna85>   http://pastebin.com/LK3sLzKS
<jav77> thank you. How do I enable ac3 and dolby digital passthrough?
<jav77> i remember having to do something with asound.conf and installing alsa plugins or something
<ViaNocturna85> RomeoAva: give me a moment while i check that
<RomeoAva> thanks so much
<RomeoAva> I have about one hour already
<RomeoAva> checking the prices for windoz 8
<max999> i would not even use windows 8 if THEY pay ME ;)
<ikonia> it's called "Windows"
<ActionParsnip> jav77: did you get the res sorted?
<jav77> not yet. I wanted to deal with sound before rebooting
<ViaNocturna85> RomeoAva: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: can you give the output of:   grep -R partner /etc/apt/*     Thanks
<RomeoAva> ubuntu 12.10
<RomeoAva> <ActionParsnip> how to do that?
<RomeoAva> please
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: run the command, make a pastebin of the text
<RomeoAva> ok
<RomeoAva> http://pastebin.com/NP427k7n
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/precise-partner.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list.d/precise-partner.list.distUpgrade /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: those files are of no value to you
<almoxarife> RomeoAva: the fix is shown here, http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/w-duplicate-sources-list-entry-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/ , you have duplicate 'partner' repos
<pete_> glusterfs
<jav77> the display change did not work. What I did see is that at the log on screen the resolution and size are correct
<RomeoAva> <ActionParsnip> done. nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<RomeoAva> <almoxarife> I told you, I have done http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/w-duplicate-sources-list-entry-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: the first command simply trimmed some useless files
<RomeoAva> <ActionParsnip> the same eror came
<RomeoAva> ok
<p0e> is there any practical difference with having a boot/swap partition coming after root, as opposed to before it?
<RomeoAva> what next?
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: ok, rerun:  grep -R partner /etc/apt/*     and pastebin the text again please
<ActionParsnip> p0e: none at all, it doesn't matter
<p0e> i didnt think so
<RomeoAva> is shorter
<gaussblurinc> hello! does anybody knows good utility to restore deleted files?
<jav77> i also noticed that in the log on screen, my tv goes to Wide PC. Once I log on, it goes to Just Scan (my preferred option). How can I change these settings? Where did the overscan bar go from Nvidia
<tontimer> Hi
<RomeoAva> http://pastebin.com/MmN3tJjx
<p0e> if i'm dual booting with 7 do i need to specify a /boot partition, or will it use the windows reserved one? i'm reading 2 different guides and one says to do it, and once says not necessary
<MonkeyDust> gaussblurinc  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/precise-partner.list; sudo apt-get update        and you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> gaussblurinc: try using your backups
<RomeoAva> :)
<gaussblurinc> ActionParsnip: backups... are they automatic nowdays?
<tontimer> I bought a laptop with an AMD Radeon™ HD 7310  but I cannot get fglrx drivers to work. I've tried the AMD beta drivers 12.11 (beta11) and didn't work. Unity won't start (neither lightdm). Any ideas?
<Pe3k> hello, I have ubuntu 12.04, and automated mounting does not work, I am able to mount attached usb drive manually using udisks. udisks-daemon is running, also gvfs-afc-volume-monitor is running, any idea what else to check ?
<RomeoAva> you right: Reading package lists... Done
<ActionParsnip> gaussblurinc: no but if your data is important, you will ave made backups
<RomeoAva> no error
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: read the 2nd pastebin, you can see why I advised how I did
<gaussblurinc> ActionParsnip: I just lost one directory :\
<RomeoAva> ok
<ActionParsnip> gaussblurinc: I suggest you look into a backup regime
<ActionParsnip> gaussblurinc: you will now need a partition mounted writable with the same size as the partition you are recoving from and use foremost in liveCD
<MonkeyDust> gaussblurinc  this could be an automatic backup command in crontab  # 0 5 * * 1 tar -zcf /var/backups/home.tgz /home/
<RomeoAva> I read it 3 times, but I did't catch   :(
<Jordan_U> p0e: Neither, unless you're talking about UEFI and the EFI System Partition.
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: each file used ends in '.list'   you have 2 .list files with the partner repo named, one is the main sources.list file, the other is an extra file. So you deleted that file and cleared the issue
<p0e> jordan, i'm too old to konw what you're talking about lol
<RomeoAva> ok, now I see, thank you
<gaussblurinc> MonkeyDust: uh, thank you, but it commented anyway :\
<gaussblurinc> ActionParsnip: foremost?
<RomeoAva> now is time to check. I will reboot to see what is going on
<p0e> i have sd1/nfts winboot, sda2/nfs windows, so sda3 goes ext4 for linux, with sda4 being split into logical to have swap/boot? and thats it?
<ActionParsnip> gaussblurinc: yes, foremost
<RomeoAva> so simple :)
<RomeoAva> brb
<JadeKnight> I get the same issue on booting.
<Jordan_U> p0e: I recommend using the automatic partitioning in Ubuntu's installer, which will set things up properly. If you want to know though, you almost never need a separate /boot/ partition. If you're using BIOS + an msdos partition table, then you only need the one root partition and a swap partition (or swap file), if you're using BIOS + GPT then you need a BIOS Boot Partition (which is *not* a /boot/ partition), and if you're using ...
<Jordan_U> ... UEFI then you need an EFI System Partition (which is also not a /boot/ partition).
<JadeKnight> When i boot the system, half the screen goes black.
<p0e> i see. at the moment i've only installed win7 and have everything else as unallocated, if I want to create a NFTS dump with the bulk of that space then just create it at the end of the drive and use ubuntu to automatically allocate the middle?
<ActionParsnip> romeoAva: Its Linux, it is simple :)
<RomeoAva> I'm back. the same problem. Low resolution. And in Displays is only (4:3) aviable. I can't change it. But the mouse is not blinking and the desktop is clear
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: what video chip? What make and model system?
<pilotbub> how about that Twitter rape of 12-12-12?
<guntbert> pilotbub: wrong window
<pilotbub> they ruined the world's vintage profiles
<Pici> pilotbub: this is the Ubuntu support channel. you're in the wrong place.
<RomeoAva> Acer Aspire 5742G, Intel Core i5-480M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M
<RomeoAva> but the comp runs very well until 7 days ago
<RomeoAva> after a regular dayly update
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: oh, you have that Optimus garbage
<RomeoAva> sorry
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: thats a tonne of headaches in Linux
<msk__> hi guys i am having some problems with wireless from my lenovo z570 laptop, it says wireless disabled by hardware switch what should i do,
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: look into Bumblebee but it's far from good.
<RomeoAva> I was thisnking I will runn with GeForce
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: if you can, disable one of the GPUs
<guntbert> msk__: enable the hardware switch?
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: your Intel has an inbuilt GPU: http://ark.intel.com/products/52952
<RomeoAva> i know
<msk__> guntbert sure i did :D i try mint 13 live cd, it works but not at ubuntu 12.04
<RomeoAva> I didn't install the video driver after udgrade to 12.10
<RomeoAva> I have it only in 12.04
<guntbert> msk__: strange, (I am blessed with a wifi thats always working (T60)) - so no help from me, sorry
<RomeoAva> I know is a trick with NVIDIA driver, but I miss the link about
<Guest91312> Ive got a dual boot with wubi of windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04. I accidentally set the windows boot loader to boot to ubuntu automatically. Can I fix this in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: its rare for proprietary video drivers to survive a release change
<RomeoAva> :)
<msk__> guntbert it is ok, itried everything from ho to's i ll destroy ubuntu dvd right now :/
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: I recommend you uninstall the driver, reboot to the new kernel then reinstall it
<RomeoAva> what driver?
<RomeoAva> I didn't install it
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: so you are using nouveau/
<marianne> anyone out there running 5.1 surround sound on 12.04?
<RomeoAva> I has so happy with 12.10 because my Samsung Multy laser Scanner works perfectly at start
<RomeoAva> because in 12.04 I can't use the scanner and I trayed so many nights to fixe it
<hunger993> Hey guys. So I used a USB CD drive, and now my mouse sticks about once a second even after i unplugged it. It happened when i was using windows xp too, but it would go away after i unplugged it. and i have rebooted since i removed the drive.
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: could go for a clean install of quantal rather than an upgrade
<RomeoAva> the Skye, the webcam, the printer, the scanner,, all works at start
<RomeoAva> :(
<RomeoAva> but worked
<RomeoAva> lets tray to fix it
<Slart> hunger993: no error messages in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log?
<RomeoAva> Linux is simple
<RomeoAva> just simple
<hunger993> slart: how do i check?
<RomeoAva> I use Ubuntu for 4 years and 4 mounts already
<pgib> Depends on what you mean by "simple" and by "Linux"
<Slart> hunger993: run this in a terminal     tail /var/log/syslog     you'll get the last 10 lines from the syslog file
<p0e> bill clinton would also ask what the definition of "is" is
<RomeoAva> I need to make it function because my friend will laugh at me
<hunger993> Slart: Dec 12 15:47:44 hunger993-Latitude-D430 rtkit-daemon[1751]: Successfully made thread 2229 of process 2194 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 5.
<hunger993> Dec 12 15:47:44 hunger993-Latitude-D430 rtkit-daemon[1751]: Supervising 5 threads of 2 processes of 2 users.
<hunger993> Dec 12 15:47:44 hunger993-Latitude-D430 rtkit-daemon[1751]: Successfully made thread 2230 of process 2194 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 5.
<hunger993> Dec 12 15:47:44 hunger993-Latitude-D430 rtkit-daemon[1751]: Supervising 6 threads of 2 processes of 2 users.
<hunger993> Dec 12 15:47:50 hunger993-Latitude-D430 NetworkManager[782]: <info> (wlan0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.
<hunger993> Dec 12 15:47:50 hunger993-Latitude-D430 NetworkManager[782]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...
<FloodBot1> hunger993: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pgib> right. but "linux" is such an overloaded term nowadays. I couldn't really agree that it is "Simple", not even if you limit the definition to only the kernel.
<Slart> hunger993: no no no.. don't paste it into the channel.. there are almost 2000 people here.. they don't want to see that
<Slart> !pastebin | hunger993
<ubottu> hunger993: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hunger993> sorry floodbot
<hunger993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428438/
<Slart> hunger993: hmm.. nothing strange there
<hunger993> slart: so. What do?
<ActionParsnip> hunger993: you can disable ipv6 using the boot option:   ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> hunger993: i assume you don't use ipv6
<hunger993> not that i know of
<Slart> hunger993: I would try another mouse and see if the problem persists.. it might be a software problem or it might just be a semi-broken mouse
<RomeoAva> About my Software Source/ Other Software, I think there are to many repository. Sam untick. How to be shore is ok?
<Slart> hunger993: also I would try cleaning the mouse sensor, replace batteries and such
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: there is no limit, you can have as many as you want :)
<hunger993> its my trackpad. same thing happens with the nub mouse on the keyboard
<RomeoAva> ok
<Slart> hunger993: the thing with the cd drive might just a be random coincidence
<krnlpanick> greets all
<hunger993> Slart: well it happend when i ran xp, but it would go away after i unplugged
<Slart> hunger993: ah.. they both act the same? then it sounds like a software problem.. but you got the same thing in windows?
<krnlpanick> Seems like download servers are going ridiculously slow today - anyone else having issues? getting 20k/m on 12.10-server :(
<hunger993> Slart: yep
<p0e> krnlpanick, i just downloaded about 30min, was ~1.5mb
<srccon> My iPhone just died, should I wait for ubuntu for android to come out "soon"
<RomeoAva> I remember the problems starts  a few days ago when I turn off the comp and there was an warning: the Gnome is not finis yet or is not responding. But I close it any way. Do you think cud be that?
<Slart> hunger993: odd.. the only thing I can think of that might show up in both windows and linux would be some kind of interrupt problem.. not really sure how to diagnose something like that
<p0e> but the stream kept failing and i'd have to manually restart it every 30-60sec
<RomeoAva> because was stuck
<hunger993> Slart: it seems like its slowly getting better, like now its once every 3 seconds. which is almost stranger than the problem itself
<RomeoAva> when I sad that the resolution is bad that means I cant use the laptop for video projector. The Display settings is not properly working
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: I anticipate lots of issues with display
<younder> RomeoAva, they never are are they
<younder> RomeoAva, Are you sure you got the UNIX version?
<RomeoAva> but worked very well
<RomeoAva> ?
<RomeoAva> what you meand?
<pgib> hunger993, you could check to see if it is some poisoned configuration in your gnome, gtk, or X settings.  Create another user and log in as them.  Perhaps something is bogus in your "dot config" files
<younder> RomeoAva, You know Ubuntu is a Unix system right. So you need Unix dirvers
<RomeoAva> tomorow I need to use the videoprojector then I need to fix it
<younder> You haven't got one.. well It won't work. simple as tht
<RomeoAva> ok
<hunger993> pgib: i will try. brblol
<RomeoAva> how can we fix that bug, please
<RomeoAva> any tray?
<pgib> http://i.qkme.me/35bcci.jpg It's a Unix system!
<RomeoAva> my wife is waiting for the comp, but I sat that I need to fix it
<RomeoAva> then I'm here for you
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: use bumblebee but you'll probably have issues, its best avoided
<RomeoAva> yes this is
<RomeoAva> now I remeber the agly name
<lime__> Why doesn't the following work for assigning a keyboard click to a keyboard key?
<krnlpanick> anyone - slow downloads today? don't think it is my interwebz, I have no problem d/ling other stuff
<younder> That said Ubuntu has some of the dtrongest hardware support of ny linux system. That , in fact, is why I prefer it
<krnlpanick> 20k/s is sloooowwww
<lime__> xmodma -e "syskey a = PointerButton_1"
<younder> It is.. I do 1500
<Cliche> I have a question regarding GRUB?
<RomeoAva> we can't fix the gnome? or the Unity?
<younder> Cliche, GRUB or GRUB2
<RomeoAva> to check if is ok?
<younder> They are vastly different
<RomeoAva> can we check the entire 12.10 if has isues and what one?
<Cliche> I had Ubuntu installed beside Win7 before, but had uninstalled it after a while. However, Ubuntu was still an option (deadlink) upon system boot. So, I reinstalled Ubuntu and now I have two Ubuntu options. One of which works, the other is a deadlink. How do I fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: could install xfce4 and then log in to that from LightDM
<younder> RomeoAva,  we can and will.. We are the sotware comunity. Be vigilant!
<younder> RomeoAva,  lol
<RomeoAva> :)
<RomeoAva> I'm here
<RomeoAva> Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment
<RomeoAva> i dont like it
<RomeoAva> unity is beter
<test> USB CD drive sticky mouse problem guy is back
<RomeoAva> how I can check the Unity, and fix it?
<hunger993> Slarg: i logged out and back in under a new user. still sticks
<tontimer> Hi, I bought a laptop with an AMD Radeon™ HD 7310 graphics card but I cannot get fglrx drivers to work. I've tried the AMD beta drivers 12.11 (beta11) and didn't work either. Unity won't start (neither lightdm). Any ideas?
<RomeoAva> but??? maybe I have the bumblebee? How can we see?
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: if you press CTRL+ALT+T   does a terminal load?
<tontimer> nope
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: is the system fully updated?
<younder> A;MD is generarally worse supported than NVIDEA
<tontimer> yes
<tontimer> fully updated
<ActionParsnip> younder: not much less nowadays :)
<younder> That's al I can say having a GTX 680 myself
<ActionParsnip> younder: its nvidia too, not nvidea
<tontimer> ActionParsnip: i did a fresh ubuntu 12.10install, updated everything and then I tried to install the propietary drivers
<younder> ActionParsnip, glad you said that. How is the support for the AMD radeon HD  7310 anyhow
<younder> Thought so
<Zodihax> I installed ubuntu on my 2nd SSD with windows still being on my first SSD, but upon trying to boot my first SSD now, windows doesnt boot.. all thats happening is the blinking "-"
<Zodihax> anyone happen to know whats wrong and how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> younder: no idea, I only buy nvidia things
<younder> ActionParsnip, Mee too
<Zodihax> and when attempting to boot windows from grub on the 2nd SSD, im left with "invalid EFI path" (or something like that)
<ironhalik> With multi-monitor setup, how can I make the launcher to not intercept my mouse when crossing between two displays?
<ActionParsnip> younder: did you run:  sudo aticonfig --initial    before rebooting?
<DWSR> halp? http://pastebin.com/xzUYW8k3
<M13> hello
<srccon> My phone just died, should I wait for Ubuntu for android before buying a replacement?
<ironhalik> In CCSM, I set all the launcher variables to 1, and it should be working bow, but it does not
<younder> ActionParsnip For change I tried a AMD card in two months, two, it broke, and I was sendt back to onboard graphics
<M13> how do you make a website on a Ubuntu Server
<_andyj_> ironhalik: settings -> appearance -> sticky edges
<M13> ?
<DWSR> srccon: Ubuntu for Android? You're hilarious
<DWSR> srccon: get out, troll.
<ActionParsnip> M13: install apache2
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: its being developed
<M13> and I can runa website?
<ActionParsnip> M13: yes
<ironhalik> _andyj_: It's not it, I'm using launcher autohide, so it catches the mouse trying to reveal the launcher
<srccon> ?DWSR, should I go to a Android IRC?
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: You do realize how completely dumb "Ubuntu for Android" is?
<M13> ok thnx
<younder> ActionParsnip, True It was a cheap card, but..
<DWSR> Ubuntu for Android is like saying Linux for Linux.
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: its not, you run both OSes, new android phones have anough power to run Ubuntu
<_andyj_> ironhalik: oh, not sure how to get rid of that one
<DWSR> Ubuntu for Android is like saying Linux for Linux.
<ironhalik> also, my CCSM had all the plugins disabled for some reason - maybe it's not working properly?
<srccon> DWSR True, it is technically linux on linux
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzc0uMXGFBY   go see the future
<srccon> ActionParsnip what is your take on the Ubuntu for Android
<xatr0z> After installing some updates on Ubuntu 12.10 and removing samba and installing samba4 from repository, everything worked fine. Next day after reboot I can't login via the GUI and also via the commandline and SSH. However: when I try to login with username xatr0z and some madup password, it says "Login incorrect", and below that I can try to login again. IF I use my CORRECT password I _DONT_ see "Login incorrect", but the entire screen is cleared before I ...
<ActionParsnip> younder: I think its exciting
<xatr0z> ... can enter my username again. Does anybody know what mightve gone wrong? It's the only useraccount so I can't test with another one.
<ActionParsnip> srccon: I think its exciting
<DWSR> anyone? http://pastebin.com/xzUYW8k3
<Steve132> I try to connect a USB 3.0 hard drive...it works on USB 2.0 port, but when I connect to USB 3.0 port nothing happens.   Here's dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428504/
<younder> Linux is linux. windows is windosw. etc. we all are fans of something. I generallly like the idea of open sotftware. So I am fore linux
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: Ubuntu is a distribution, it runs in the background. Linux is only the kernel
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu shouldn't require recompiling for Android, then.
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: what is the output of:    lsb_release -sc
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: err, porting rather
<DWSR> It should require just recompiling for ARM. And off you go
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: it needs tweaking to run on the platform
<DWSR> Since the kernel is GUN/Linux.
<DWSR> GNU*
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: drivers etc
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: it wil probably be a separate firmware etc
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Drivers don't require a port. They're just a rewrite. This doesn't make the project any less pointless.
<DWSR> But anyway.
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: anyway
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: what is the output of:    lsb_release -sc
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: I'm on precise.
<younder> GNU/LINUX is te base of ALL linuxen. Your call.. Your blessing.. You should rejoice ;)
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: run:   echo "libc6-dev hold" | dpkg --set-selections; apt-get -f install        as root
<younder> sorry for the PEP talk but you seem to have forgotten why we are all here..
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: source: http://ilostmynotes.blogspot.in/
<younder> I LOVE my Ubuntu
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Lovely.
<Steve132> Any thoughts on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428504/ ?  Googling the -108 error doesn't seem to get any solutions,
<DWSR> younder: We're going to gloss over the fact that design paradigms for mobile/touchscreen vs. traditional desktop are completely different, then gloss over the fact that you're not really running Ubuntu ON Android as much as just running Gnome on Android.
<DWSR> younder: But yes. Completely the same thing.
<younder> I know it to it's deepest core as a hacker (not cracker) should and try to be helpful here.
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Any idea why the issue arises?
<younder> DWSR, No I am not. ut we will overcome those pproblems
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: no idea at all
<DWSR> younder: They're not problems. They're just inherent design differences.
<younder> True
<DWSR> younder: I'm merely pointing out that you're not porting Ubuntu to Android.
<younder> DWSR, No I am not
<DWSR> The whole project isn't.
<DWSR> Also, if Android is already GNU/Linux, why the fuss over thed drivers. You already ahve a Linux kernel loaded. Can't you just piggy back?
<DWSR> This seems like it should be hilariously easy as compared to some other projects I've seen
<younder> DWSR, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: there will be an amount of porting. Otherwise it would be fully available now
<younder> lol
<Pe3k> hello, pls help, I uninstalled udisks and after restart I am not able to start X session - after entering password only for short time text mode is displayed and then it switches back to login screen ...
<dr_willis> !info udisks
<ubottu> udisks (source: udisks): storage media interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-6 (quantal), package size 241 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<younder> I kinda expected as much. The Ubuntu comunity if about 1000 000 people by now.
<zodihax> i installed ubuntu on a second ssd while keeping windows on my first ssd.. now after installing ubuntu i cant launch windows neither via booting the first ssd nor by grub.. anyone happen to know whats wrong? thanks
<dr_willis> Pe3k:  canyou login at teh console? tried making a new user to see if they can login>
<ActionParsnip> zodihax: your Grub2 should be able to boot Windows
<zodihax> it says something about wrong EFI path
<zodihax> grub2 that is
<ActionParsnip> zodihax: if you didn't overwrite the MBR for Windows, you can set the boot device to the 1st SSD and it should boot
<escott> zodihax, was the first ssd gpt/EFI?
<younder> You erased that EFI.. shudder?
<Pe3k> dr_willis: I havent tried this, but there is also guest session and it behaves exactly same
<zodihax> im unsure whether it was gpt/EFI sorry.. and ActionParsnip no I cant boot windows by selecting that SSD as a boot device (im stuck with a blinking "-")
<ActionParsnip> !efi
<ActionParsnip> gah
<escott> zodihax, can you boot to the usb installer and run "sudo parted -l" for us
<dr_willis> Pe3k:  why did you Uninstall udisks?  try reinstalling the ubuntu default disk with 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' perhaps
<younder> I have got around this but it goes into that advanced partioning tool at the strt
<ActionParsnip> zodihax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<younder> Are ouy ready to take that on?
<zodihax> partition table: msdos
<c_smith> zodihax, I've had similar issues, are you running 12.10 or 12.04?
<younder> I always use non standard partioning for my discs
<zodihax> 12.10
<younder> Worked a miracle for me
<zodihax> its weird though as my windows SSD shouldnt have been affected by me installing ubuntu on another disk right? it kinda sucks too, i sort of need my windows to practice for my programming exams
<c_smith> zodihax, does it say either "Secure Boot not enabled" or "Secure Boot enabled" on boot of the LiveCD?
<younder> I aslo managed the effi problem
<c_smith> if it says one of those, then you know it's UEFI
<Pe3k> dr_willis: because automated mounting was not working and this was 'succesful' way how to correct it - uninstall and back install - but this did not help me - and - weird thing - after installing udisks-daemon is not running :(
<zodihax> im pretty sure its UEFI, as the ubuntu disk has a UEFI label on it in BIOS
<c_smith> if it doesn't, it most likely means it was either a poorly implemented or faked UEFI implemented.
<escott> zodihax, are both msdos? or is only one msdos the other gpt?
<younder> You need a UFFI artion choose the smallest. about 200 M
<zodihax> my windows is msdos, linux is gpt
 * c_smith is confused
<younder> Then don't f*** with it
<c_smith> are you talking partitions or disks?
<dr_willis> Pe3k:  also as a test. install some alternative window manager/desktop such as openbox, or lubuntu-desktop see if you can login to those
<zodihax> sudo parted -l
<escott> zodihax, my guess would be that the system is prefering to boot the second ssd in efi mode b/c it is gpt
<zodihax> shows one of my ssds as gpt and one as msdos
<Pe3k> dr_willis: ok I will try..
<c_smith> zodihax, ah, I see.
<c_smith> zodihax, you COULD try a new installation of Ubuntu and manually set up the EFI partition.
<zodihax> sorry, im trying to cooperate but i havent used ubuntu in three years and im kind of stressed out by this all atm :D
<escott> zodihax, and that may be messing things up for the bios mode windows. i would go into efi setup and force the boot to bios, then chroot into the installed linux system and remove grub-efi and install grub
<c_smith> not the most convenient, but still.
<fabricio_> Hey, I seen to have a very bad problem, I accidentally did install a older version of WINE on my Linux, and now I cant update or remove it, dependencies broken....
<zodihax> hm yeah i thought abiout that actually.. but i cant find any option to disable UEFI or force bios in my bios-setup thing
<escott> zodihax, if you dont mind reinstalling linux that could be easier
<fabricio_> How I can fix it?
<zodihax> i did just reinstall ubuntu actually, i selected "erase 12.10 and install" though
<c_smith> fabricio_, sudo apt-get purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine
<escott> zodihax, go into efi setup, and change the boot preference for the usb flash drive to bios (it is probably set as efi) then reinstall ubuntu (it should set things up for bios mode)
<zodihax> i dont mind if i cant boot windows from grub, i just want to be able to boot windows when i select that particular disk as a boot device
<c_smith> fabricio_, enter those into Terminal.
<fabricio_> But the dependencies of wine are broken, I will test that anyways
<fabricio_> Hold on okay?
<younder> The only way to TRULY erase if to reformat
<escott> zodihax, trying to switch disks and boot methods is going to be a problem
<younder> just so you know
<escott> zodihax, you want both ubuntu and windows to boot bios not efi
<zodihax> escott ok ill try to do that then, anything else I should think about while doing it?
<c_smith> fabricio_, let me change that, sudo apt-get purge wine && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install wine
<fabricio_> Okay, I did not have any problems by now
<zodihax> and tips on how I may configure my USB to boot bios in efi setup? im not exactly experienced in there
<c_smith> fabricio_, that will get rid of wine, then the unneeded dependencies, then reinstall Wine from the repos.
<zodihax> actually ill just try, and come back again.. thanks for the help guys, cu in a few if i cant figure it out :)
<max999> fabricio_, you could just install playonlinux. its an app that allows you to install a lot of programs (not only games) that would be troublesome without and to manage as many wine versions at once as u wish (you can select for each application with which wine version you want it to run).
<fabricio_> It WORKED! Thanks man
<c_smith> fabricio_, no prob.
<fabricio_> Thanks very much C_smith
<younder> my recommendation is to get rid of that narly windows
<c_smith> fabricio_, I just wouldn't recommend using that all the time.
<younder> But, hey, thats me
<c_smith> I've managed to bork up my system by purging Wine, wanted to remove Grub along with Wine and a bunch of other system apps.
<fabricio_> Wine it removed the old version and did install the version that actually dont let any thing broke?
<escott> zodihax, can't say what your efi setup menu will look like
<c_smith> fabricio_, if you want, I can explain what that command, well, actually the 3 commands did.
<fabricio_> Holy mother of god, I need to download the 365 MB of updates on my Linux 12.04 LTS
<c_smith> && is basically bash shorthand. :P
<younder> Wine sucks! I wish I was a windows machine -) Well YOU ARE NOT :) YOU ARE A UNIX MACHINE :)
<c_smith> fabricio_, not unheard of.
<fabricio_> I have windows  :P
<c_smith> younder, it's his choice......
<max999> i made any program i wanted to run on linux yet
<fabricio_> LTS is a Long Term Version, or a version of ubuntu that have extended support for 2/3 years
<younder> c_smith, and that is the truth
<fabricio_> Or means, I will not upgrade linux until the 13.04 version
<kostkon> fac
<kostkon> whoops
<kostkon> fabricio_, 5 years for 12.04
<fabricio_> Oh, thanks Kost
<c_smith> fabricio_, what those commands did is got rid of Wine and it's config files (sudo apt-get purge wine) then removed any unneded packages (sudo apt-get autoremove) then reinstalled wine (sudo apt-get install wine)
<c_smith> fabricio_, so basically 17.04
<younder> fabricio_, definitely I recommend the long term version
<c_smith> which is a waaaays off.
<fabricio_> Long Term Support, not Version.
<c_smith> I may end up going the LTS route myself when I get the PC I ordered tomorrow.
<fabricio_> Piss........Lots and lots of updates ._.
<younder> fabricio_, THE UPDATES ARE NECCESATY
<fabricio_> And the updates are not messy or crashing the OS when downloading.....
<younder> fabricio_, go for it
<fabricio_> Okay, 365 megabytes aren't a problem for me. Even my internet download speed is 140KB- 135KB.
<serp_> i usually dont update my ubuntu
<fabricio_> It is a 1MB internet Cable Modem from Motorola
<serp_> i think it is safe enough out of the box
<roychri> Inside /lib/modules I have a bunch of 3.2.0-34-generic-pae folders (different version).  I am looking to fre up some disk space and I wonder if I really need all of them?  anyone know?
<serp_> othereidr they wouldnt release it
<fabricio_> Okay, I did have a REPOS already in my PC for wine, I did the commands, so it removed the old thing and replaced with the stable, good version of it?
<almoxarife> roychri: you would be safer to use 'bleachbit' as root to gain space
<fabricio_> I will now uninstall the only program installed on wine, Counter Strike with Half Life .-.
<fabricio_> I am not really sure to remove that
<fabricio_> Should I?
<dr_willis> fabricio_:  not really much reason to uninstall the games.. unless you need the space.
<fabricio_> oh, and BTW, its dinner time here, so I will be AFK for a while
<roychri> almoxarife: Thanks, I will look into it
<Pe3k> dr_willis: ok, it works for guest - new window manager starts and also usb flash memory works there :) ... but, how to set this window manager for standard user? (me) - I can not find anything for choosing window manager when logging in
<Pe3k> dr_willis: ok I found it ...
<Pe3k> dr_willis: thanks again
<roasted> I'm beyond confused. I put two USB HDD's on my desktop to rsync the data. Once done, I put each USB HDD onto its own box. I'm now rsyncing again and it's redoing EVERYTHIGN, despite the fact the data exists already on the other drive.
<stfu> irc.rizon.net
<Zodihax> hey guys. I may have been a complete tool mistaking one of my normal HDDs for my SSD, hence why I couldnt boot windows when selecting that SSD as a boot device (because I didnt).. so im on windows again now at least! installing ubuntu non-uefi turned out to be horrible (grub could install etc) but ill try to figure that out later.. thanks for helping me :)
<fabricio_> Back :D
<fabricio_> What the Ex-Chat thing means?
<fabricio_> Could someone answer?
<fabricio_> Dr.Kleiner : Great Scott, Gordon Freeman!
<fabricio_> Hey all, what EX-CHAT means?
<Miebster> how do I use apt-get to get an older version of something?
<Miebster> I want thunderbird 14
<ironhalik> hmm, I mount my second driva via fstab, on boot. Nautilus shows it in the Devices list twice, as a hard drive and as a external drive (?). Any ideas?
<Gaddel> would someone be willing to help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093871
<xangua> !here | Gaddel
<ubottu> Gaddel: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fabricio_raszeja> Hi, err, I changed my username. the raszeja is my last name
<Gaddel> okay. i have an elantech touchpad and i am not able to use any of the ubuntu/xubuntu touchpad settings to modify it. and synclient -l says "no synaptics drivers loaded"
<fabricio_raszeja> hey, I can give a guess? sudo_apt get synclient? What?
<fabricio_raszeja> I can be wrong......
<Gaddel> fabricio_raszeja: i have synclient and i have all the synaptics drivers installed
<fabricio_raszeja> Because I have NO IDEA
<pgib> Miebster, apt-get install appname=version
<pgib> Miebster, that of course assumes the version is available and it probably isn't
<fabricio_raszeja> Okay. Don't use windows steam on ubuntu with wine, it makes the game's graphics weird, since the DirectX of wine is pretty bad.
<fabricio_raszeja> Hey, I see on the internet that VALVE will exit windows and launch a Linux Steam on 2013, is that right?
<fabricio_raszeja> Answer me. Please...
<escott> fabricio_raszeja, they won't "exit windows"
<pgib> fabricio_raszeja, there is already linux steam in private beta.  I doubt they are going to abandon windows though
<fabricio_raszeja> Okay, they won't make a Windows 8 version, as Gabe Newell says
<k1l_> fabricio_raszeja: yes, steam is in beta phase right now. but thats a topi fpr #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<fabricio_raszeja> Oh
<pgib> this channel is for boring stuff
<ikonia> pgib: it's for ubuntu support, if that's not for you, type /part
<fabricio_raszeja> This channel is for specially for ubuntu support, or, users helping users
<ikonia> fabricio_raszeja: ubuntu support
<pgib> I know that! I usually lurk here and help people when I'm on here.  Sorry that I answered fabricio_raszeja's question even though it was OT.
<ikonia> pgib: nothing wrong with that,
<younder> Hi ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<Guest17860> hi all , I am tring to install mysql-server but am getting errors back , can someone assist , here is my aptitud output http://pastebin.com/1GPJT0Kh
<pgib> ikonia, ah, the "boring" comment. that was intended for fabricio and not in disgust over the chan rules.  sorry about that
<ikonia> pgib: not a problem
<magn3ts> You know what's great? Having wireless on a Mac still be a freaking nightmare in 2012. What's worse? The driver that is supposed to fix it simply doesn't build for a ton of people, despite being an ubuntu package.
<ikonia> magn3ts: what a poor way to get help,
<xangua> magn3ts: get a dongle that is supported :)
<magn3ts> I don't expect help, it's a lament. I'm not proud of it but it is.
<magn3ts> xangua: I've been doing precisely that :)
<ikonia> magn3ts: if you dont want help, there is no need to mention it in this channel
<ikonia> (please)
<magn3ts> Ok.
<ikonia> thanks
<blip-> hi all, I was upgrading ubuntu 11.04 to 12.04 and it's now stuck on "2 minutes remaining.  Configuring nautilus-dropbox".   I think a nautilus process crashed, what should I do ?
<blip-> I don't want to kill the upgrade, it's almost done, but it's stuck now
<ikonia> blip-: did you not remove it ?
<ikonia> blip-: the instructions say to remove all 3rd party software and PPA's
<WACOMalt> Hi folks. I managed to get my xbox360 controller working on ubuntu, but the LEDs keep flashing, and in some games the left stick is 1/2 as effective as it should be. I have calibrated it. Anybody have any idea what could be the issue?
<ikonia> (before upgrading)
<jrib> blip-: also, what happened to 11.10?  Are you upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10?  Or 11.10 to 12.04?
<blip-> ikonia, oh, I didn't notice that :/
<blip-> I haven't used this computer for a long time
<blip-> I just refreshed and searched for updates, and it offered to go to 12.04 straight from 11.04
<jrib> blip-: no
<jrib> blip-: were you on 10.04 before maybe?
<Guest19876> im running black buntu, and everytime i have scrolled the mouse reel on 3 pcs, they have crashed and burned, is this normal
<blip-> I did lsb-release check, it was either 11.04 or 11.10, i forgot sorry :)
<phunyguy_t430s> Black Buntu?
<blip-> oh it's 11.10
<Guest19876> yes black buntu is a penetration testing software
<ikonia> Guest19876: we don't support blackbuntu here
<xangua> Guest19876: ask in your distro support channel/forum/whatever
<ikonia> Guest19876: use the blackbuntu support resources
<ikonia> (please)
<blip-> It was 11.10 and upgarding to 12.04, didn't know i should remove PPA's so now it's stuck on configuring nautilus-dropbox
<blip-> do I xkill the upgrade or ?
<phunyguy_t430s> !info nautilus-dropbox
<ubottu> nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2 (quantal), package size 93 kB, installed size 366 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<phunyguy_t430s> ..is that still considered 3rd party?
<ikonia> it depends on dropbox....which is 3rd party
<blip-> anyway ok i sinned... what's the solution now ? any recommendations ?
<magn3ts> ikonia: I can phrase it as a question now-  how can I rebuild a dkms module that failed to installed without apt-get remove/install?
<jrib> blip-: what's the upgrade window show you now?  Click on the little dropdown to show a terminal
<phunyguy_t430s> OK ikonia, confusing I guess, considering it is a simple "sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox"
<ikonia> phunyguy_t430s: really, so it doesn't actually depend on the dropbox client then
<blip-> jrib, the last thing it did was downloading Dropbox and its stuck on 94% downloading
<ikonia> magn3ts: there are some build instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<phunyguy_t430s> ikonia, I've never had to do anything special with dropbox.
<bilbonvidia> is there a netstat command that'll show remote tcp connection only, that is not show connections from the local host back to the local host - I want to grep for connections on a certain port but ignore local instances of that port
<ikonia> phunyguy_t430s: be interesting to see if it pulls in anything from external, or if it's all built in
<jrib> blip-: can you pastebin what you see in the terminal window?  You usually have an option to click on a drop-down arrow for "details" or "output" or "shell" or "terminal".  Something like that
<jayar> how do i fix a degraded array?
<ikonia> jayar: an mdadm array ?
<Catbuntu> hi
<Gaddel> hi
<jayar> RAID-1
<ikonia> jayar: an mdadm array ?
<phunyguy_t430s> ikonia, yup.  it does.  Just tried it out
<diverdude> I am trying to do mount -t ext4 /dev/md1 /media/md1 but get an error saying "wrong fs type". I also tried ext3 and other, but same error. Why can't i mount md1?
<blip-> jrib, browser doesn't launch anymore.  In terminal says "94% Downloading Dropbox...." and that's the last output
<ikonia> phunyguy_t430s: it does what (sorry just not sure what you mean)
<dr_willis> nautilus-dropbox downloads dropbox from the dropbox site it seems. ;)
<ikonia> diverdude: is md1 valid ?
<phunyguy_t430s> ikonia, it downloads from dropbox.com
<iceroot> diverdude: /dev/md1 ?  normally its /dev/mapper/... because md is raid
<ikonia> phunyguy_t430s: ahh, there we go
<phunyguy_t430s> you were right.
<blip-> so dropbox servers went down ruining my distro upgrade ?
<dr_willis> blip-:  dropbox downloads seem very slow/hung here also. their site may be having issues
<diverdude> ikonia, i think so yes but im not sure...how can i tell?
<magn3ts> ikonia: I think the answer was: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source" but thanks anywho.
<ikonia> blip-: no
<ikonia> diverdude: what is md1 ?
<dr_willis> blip-:  it just took off. ;) 99% one
<ikonia> magn3ts: cool
<diverdude> ikonia, thats a raid5 array
<ikonia> diverdude: an mdadm array ?
<diverdude> ikonia, yes exactly
<ikonia> diverdude: look in /proc/mdstat
<dr_willis> blip-:  then there was some warning/message about dropbox not being installed correctly. :P
<diverdude> ikonia, yes
<diverdude> ikonia, and then?
<blip-> guys can I just skip nautilus-dropbox package ?  Dropbox can go to hell at this moment, I want my OS back :)
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis, I got that same message
<ikonia> diverdude: that will tell you if it's in a valid state
<blip-> It's on 94% for 15 minutes now
<dr_willis> phunyguy_t430s:  ;) not sure if its working or not.. heh
<diverdude> ikonia, it looks fine...im not sure what to look for though
<blip-> there is no cancel button on the distro upgrade
<phunyguy_t430s> I dont want to log into mine and start pulling 150 gig to test either
<ikonia> diverdude: can you pastebin it please.
<diverdude> ikonia, yes
<phunyguy_t430s> I have my dropboxd daemon running on the server and mapped to PCs with sftp.
<dr_willis> dropdrive: 'dropbox is running from a unsupported location'
<dr_willis> oops. :) miss tabed
<simplew> hiw can change grub theme? in /etc/defaults/grub i have added this line: GRUB_THEME=/usr/share/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt
<simplew> will that line do what?
<simplew> isnt there a way to test grub?
<diverdude> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428661/
<dr_willis> message when i start dropbox service is  'dropbox is running from a unsupported location'  - seems it wants me to get the latest version
<ikonia> diverdude: looks good, looks a little bit odd that the drives are maped as 0,1,2,4 rather than 0,1,2,3, but that doesn't it stop it being valid and active
<blip-> ok problem solved as discussed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=308bf981269ded9adb172503e3a82c43&t=1971123&page=2
<blip-> sudo killall nautilus-dropbox dropbox
<ikonia> diverdude: out of interest, sudo mount /dev/md1 /media/md1
<blip-> so much for graphical installer...
<ikonia> diverdude: what happens
<diverdude> ikonia, it says: you must specify the file system
<erncic> dr_willis: If memory serves, Ubuntu package runs from an unsupported location and the dropbox deb is a messy install. Files are located in unapproved areas.
<ikonia> diverdude: has this device ever been used ?
<ikonia> diverdude: or is it a new device ?
<diverdude> ikonia, this is a brand new device
<ikonia> diverdude: so have you put a file system on it yet ?
<diverdude> ikonia, maybe i have not....that might be what i am missing
<ikonia> diverdude: certainly sounds like it
<diverdude> ikonia, how can i do that?
<ikonia> diverdude: mkfs
<diverdude> ikonia, mkfs -t ext4 /dev/md1 ?
<shallwe> hi guys, can i disable alt + mouse click for move windows?
<ikonia> diverdude: don't forget sudo
<diverdude> ikonia, ahh nice
<phunyguy_t430s> I usually do mkfs.ext4 /dev/device
<diverdude> ....that can take a while :D writing inode table x/880½6 hehe
<phunyguy_t430s> but either way works I am sure.
<diverdude> 88016
<joey8> i have to install a 32bit debian linux file and it the filename is aaa.pkg (note no "d"). Does anyone know how to install it please
<jrib> joey8: what software?
<pinkpelican> m
<ikonia> doesn't look like a debian file
<joey8> jtib pogoplugbackup
<joey8> jrib: pogoplugbackup
<iceroot> joey8: pkg is mac osx and not debian
<phunyguy_t430s> +1 iceroot
<max999> joey8, pkg is mac or solaris, there is a converter: sudo apt-get install alien
<joey8> iceroot: really - ah haa that would explain my difficulty
<iceroot> joey8: dont install software which is designed for mac osx
<joey8> max999: thanx max i will give it a go
<jrib> joey8: http://pogoplug.com/downloads you can find a linux version there...
<joey8> jrib: wow thanx
<iceroot> joey8: a debian/ubuntu files ends with *.deb
<iceroot> joey8: and if you need a backup solution i would suggest deja-dup
<fabricio_raszeja> Hello everyone
<joey8> iceroot:  thanx but i want to backup to my own personal cloud disk (pogoplug)
<iceroot> joey8: deja-dup can backup to ubuntu-one for example but ok if it is the solution you need
<joey8> iceroot: thanx mate
<joey8> jrib: thanx for the pointer - i have tried that tar gz file but it just unzips a wierd file with no suffix that does nothing. thanx for you help anyway
<dr_willis> Hmm.. seems i got a bug back on the system that was happening during 12.10 beta.  after a long amount of uptime X starts sucking down a lot of CPU and lags the whole system.  If i restart the X server its back to being snappy. untill like a day later.. then X is back to using 30-99% cpu in htop again
<jrib> joey8: you have to read documentation to see what exactly is in the tar.gz
<joey8> jrib: thank you
<iceroot> joey8: on linux the file-extension is not needed for the function of a program, its just for a better reading but it does not have any affect, GNU/Linux is working different here then windows
<max999> dr_willis, i once had a strange memory leak problem on linux mint (ubuntu fork), filling my ram and cpu usage when i used firefox a while ..
<cdavis> something got mucked up with my kernel image install this morning, how can I have apt-get do a full removal and reinstall of that version? (I have booted to the older image already)
<max999> i changed to chromium and it was fine
<joey8> iceroot: Oh really - now that is interesting - thank you for that.
<dr_willis> max999:  I have free memory. i een added more swap. which is not even being used.
<max999> dr_willis, thing was, it filled my xserver usage and not the firefox one ..
<dr_willis> max999:  seems to be some quirk with the nvidia drivers/X  it even affects lubuntu/lxde
<max999> dr_willis, i was on nvidia too :)
<iceroot> joey8: you will see that there are other interesting (positiv) things on GNU/Linux
<max999> dr_willis, i could doublecheck it by just browsing for very huge image files on google image search and seeing my xserver usage increase
<joey8> iceroot:  Oh yes I agree - i have been on linux for a couple of years now and ditched windows then. I just havent done any special installing yet. I hold hands with software installer program and synaptic. Thanx
<joey8> always learning though (thankfully)
<dr_willis> max999:  this bug seems to kick in even if i just let the system sit at the lightdm login screen.
<dr_willis> at leat it did during beta.
<phunyguy_t430s> joey8, we are all students, no matter how experienced we are.
<iceroot> joey8: using the software installers like synaptic, apt-get and so on is always the best way to go
<joey8> phunyguy_t430s: true true
<max999> dr_willis, maybe there are better drivers avaible for you. got to go sadly but i wish you good luck on solving :)
<cdavis> apt is broken too. I get grep: /boot/config-2.5.0-19-generic: No such file or directory
<iceroot> cdavis: what is the exact command you used and what is the exact error?
<iceroot> !paste | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cdavis> iceroot: apt-get update
<iceroot> cdavis: that command will never ever give that error-message
<iceroot> cdavis: as i said the complete command and the complete error please
<cdavis> iceroot: Sorry, I cannot because the laptop is hosed and at recover shell only.
<cdavis> iceroot: and I meant upgrade not update. sorry
<simplew>  ANyone around that can help with GRUB?
<bobweaver> Does anyone know how to add a setting to dbus like if I want to add option for" com.canonical.Unity.Launcher" " color " thanks
<iceroot> cdavis: you are using ubuntu?
<cdavis> iceroot: yes
<dr_willis> Ok. getting thousands of these messages in dmesg output.. cant seem to tell whats causing it...
<dr_willis> [96219.543909] audit_printk_skb: 108 callbacks suppressed
<dr_willis> [96219.543912] type=1701 audit(1355354588.589:269): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=25553 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=2 compat=0 ip=0x7fc0ef23f6b0 code=0x50000
<iceroot> cdavis: and what is the initial error you are facing?
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis, looks like Chrome
<dr_willis> phunyguy_t430s:  ps is not showing any chrome running.
<phunyguy_t430s> can check what pid 25553 is
<dr_willis> phunyguy_t430s:  the pid keeps changeing about every time i run dmesg.
<trism> bobweaver: add it to the schema
<dr_willis> in groups of about 8  same pid 8 times then it changes.
<cdavis> iceroot: I think: I did an update this morning which updated the kernel. I did not reboot. Later in the day I tried to install bumblebee and then rebooted. The system now will not boot except in recovery mode. I am trying to purge bumblebee and get errors but I think it did remove. Now an apt-get update says dpkg was interrupted. you must manually run dpkg --configure -a
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis, awesome.  must be keeling over and restarting
<dr_willis> Yep.
<cdavis> When I run that it stalls at grep: /boot/config-2.5.0-19-generic: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> but ps ax | grep chrome shows nothing
<cdavis> 3.5 not 2.5
<bobweaver> trisim that is /usr/share/dbus-1/services file that is it ?
<iceroot> cdavis: ls /boot/config*
<iceroot> cdavis: what is listed there
<dr_willis> phunyguy_t430s:  aha. killall chromium-browser might have done it.. siolly thing keeps adding itself to my .config/autorun
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis: ttps://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chromium-bugs/qC4R-Gm6x94
<phunyguy_t430s> err
<cdavis> Cannot access /boot/config*: NO such file or directory. I am in recovery mode at the root prompt and I did a mount -o remount,rw /
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis: https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chromium-bugs/qC4R-Gm6x94
<dr_willis> now i got about 3 dozen popups about plugins crashing ;)
<iceroot> cdavis: why you did that remount?
<phunyguy_t430s> seems related
<cdavis> iceroot:  wanted to apt-get remove the bumblebee software that I had installed
<dr_willis> phunyguy_t430s:  yep.. system is now speedy.... ;)
<bobweaver> trism, oh I see /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<iceroot> cdavis: that doesnt explain the remount
<phunyguy_t430s> cool.
<dr_willis> weird htop was not showing chromium-browser at all
<cdavis> the recovery shell had mounted / ro
<phunyguy_t430s> probably why it was all confused!  :)
<phunyguy_t430s> flash probablypuked.
<iceroot> dr_willis: htop is not showing zombies for example as default
<phunyguy_t430s> flash probably puked.
<dr_willis> i dont even know why chromium-browser keeps wanting to additself to my autorun stuff either..
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis, regular ubuntu or xubuntu?
<dr_willis> i definatly rememebr removeing chrompum-browser from ~/.config/autostart/ but it was back in again
<dr_willis> normal ubuntu here.
<phunyguy_t430s> k.
<dr_willis> looks likeim settimng firefox as my default browser. ;)
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis, I stopped fighting that battle long ago  ;)
<dr_willis> even if i just run chromium then stop it.. it still seems toleave some task running..
<phunyguy_t430s> I seem to have lost xfce4-power-manager again  ><
<scarrs> I need some help with quake 3 please... ihave installed quake3 properly and copied the pak files to the proper location (I think) but the program is saying I don't have the files or something.... help pls I dunno what to do...
<ikonia> you need to be more specific with the problem scarrs
<scarrs> I'll try to be
<phunyguy_t430s> just need clarification, to "rename" a PC, you just change /etc/hostname, and /etc/hosts, right? or am I missing osmething else that will bite me later?
<scarrs> ikonia: when I run quake 3 the program comes back saying that I don't have the pak files but I do.... they may be in the wrong location but I have tried /usr/share/games/baseq3 and /usr/lib/ioquake3/baseq3
#ubuntu 2012-12-13
<ikonia> scarrs: is there a startup option that allows you to set the pak location ? or a parameter in the config file
<scarrs> ikonia: I am not sure how to set the argument.... I have sucessfully run the game before with files in these locations I don't know what I'm doing wrong
<ikonia> scarrs: check the documentation or --help on the command startup to see if there is flag
<ikonia> also read the config file
<scarrs> will try
<scarrs>  biab
<scarrs> ty ikonia
<cdavis> iceroot: I was able to boot to a normal shell, albeit an older kernel. I have pasted my dpkg problem at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428738/
<diverdude> How do i find uuid for a disk to put inside fstab?
<danmichel> i installed Windows, OS X and Ubuntu. Chameleon is recognizing the Windows and OS X partitions and booting just fine to both, but it doesn't even see the Linux partitions. I have a 'reserved space for obis boot, '/' '/home' and 'swap'. Ubuntu is installed but i can't boot to it. I even did gptsync /dev/sda' from the install disk and all it sas is that the table is already synchronized and there is no need to do it again. thank in advance fo
<bpietro> diverdude: blkid
<ikonia> danmichel: what model mac is this on ?
<bpietro> on terminal, lists all partitions with theirs UUID
<danmichel> ikonia: hackintosh
<ikonia> danmichel: then this converation is over
<danmichel> umk, np bro
<danmichel> haha, sorry to hear that
<eazel7> hi there gazillion users. I cannot find an answer in google: what package do I have to install to have the "Droid Sans Regular" font?
<ikonia> eazel7: do you know if it's actually in a package
<sarsaeol> ttf-droid perhaps
<sarsaeol> eazel7: ^
<ikonia> sarsaeol: is that a real package ?
<sarsaeol> it was back in the day
<sarsaeol> dunno for 12.XX
<themill> (it is in debian)
<aaas> when does rc.local run?  after all init but before login?
<doomgiver> how do i call a bash script from a GTK+ 3 button press? im using C, on ubuntu 12.10
<eazel7> I'll try, thanks ikonia and sarsaeol
<sarsaeol> np
<cdavis> Anyone help me with "update-initramfs -u -v" stalling at "Copying module directory kernel/drivers/gpu"
<ikonia> cdavis: someone was having this problem last week, it turned out to be a vbox module
<eazel7> yay! thanks
<sarsaeol> aaas: you are correct, it it the last of what is ruyn from /etc/rc.d/init.d
<cdavis> ikonia: I think it is nvidia problems
<aaas> sarsaeol thanks
<eazel7> it should have been obvious... sleep deprivation isn't good...
<ikonia> cdavis: gpu would suggest so, I'm just feeding back the issue on the previous similar issue
<cdavis> ikonia: Thanks
<cdavis> I can't do antying with apt or dpkg because of the update-initramfs problem :(
<cdavis> so I am unable to remove and readd nvida drivers
<diverdude> How do i use wget to fetch the ubuntu 12.10 server iso file?
<trism> doomgiver: you can use http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.30/glib-Spawning-Processes.html but not really on topic here
<roxx> leave
<ikonia> diverdude: wget path-to-iso
<diverdude> ikonia, yeah but there is no path-to-iso
<ikonia> diverdude: then you can't do it
<diverdude> ikonia, it just has this path http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest
<ikonia> although there is a path to iso if you look at it properl
<ikonia> y
<ikonia> no, that's a URL
<ikonia> if you check properly you'll see it references a link
<diverdude> hmmm its not in the html source
<diverdude> ah got it
<themill> (not to mention all the validation errors on that page)
<doomgiver> trism: thanks.
<RiXtEr> Its quiet... a little too quiet...
<SonikkuAmerica> No one ever has issues with Ubuntu at 8 PM EST... XD
<fantasma> or, in my case no one has issues at 2 am UTC+1 ^
<ScottJensen> no problems, no worries
<SonikkuAmerica> XD (UTC-5) Good point
<fantasma> East coast of the USA, or South America?^^
<SonikkuAmerica> East Coast (Hence the "America")
<RiXtEr> Its alright, #samba has just got quiet too, after about 2 solid days of offering support there I am getting a bit tired ;)
<ouyes> after a fresh installation of ubuntu 12.04 amd64 desktop, all of the Fn keys don't work, what is wrong?
<adam_8606> Hi, Can anyone help me play DivX encoded videos in ubuntu 12.10 please, Thanks
<adam_8606> -----
<adam_8606> Hi, Can anyone help me play DivX encoded videos in ubuntu 12.10 please, Thanks
<adam_8606> -----
<SonikkuAmerica> adam_8606: VLC can do that
<lsdjflsdjf> er
<fantasma> ouyes: have you tried to unplug and replug the keyboard?
<adam_8606> SonikkuAmerica it freezes and crashes every time I open the video
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello lsdjflsdjf
<number1235> Hi there does anyone know how to get graphics working in 12.10 with an ATI Radeon 4966 card on Ubuntu powerpc? I see there's a legacy AMD driver online but it's only for x86.
<ouyes> fantasma, oh man, it is a notebook, asus n56vz
<SonikkuAmerica> adam_8606: Hmm... unless anyone else has an immediate answer I'll Google it
<fantasma> ouyes: oh sorry ^^ I read "Desktop" and assumed its a "Desktop PC" ^^
<ouyes> fantasma, it's OK my mistake
<SonikkuAmerica> adam_8606: It only does this for DivX videos?
<adam_8606> SonikkuAmerica ya, other videos are fine
<ouyes> after a fresh installation of ubuntu 12.04 amd64 desktop on my laptop ASUS N56VZ, all of the Fn keys don't work, what is wrong?
<SonikkuAmerica> ouyes: I've heard that's a problem with some Asus models
<SonikkuAmerica> Try reinstalling vlc-plugins-pulse: [ sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall vlc-plugins-pulse ]
<ouyes> SonikkuAmerica, is there a solution now? as you heard
<SonikkuAmerica> The --reinstall option is VITAL, don't leave it out
<fantasma> ouyes: have you tried to update your bios?
<ouyes> fantasma, this is almost the latest bios
<fantasma> "According to Asus, this maybe an issue with the BIOS"
<SonikkuAmerica> ouyes: Can you do a [ uname -a ] in the terminal and tell me what your Linux kernel version is?
<fantasma> that would have been my second guess ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> fantasma: Sometimes, but it says a kernel upgrade might be a solution
<ouyes> SonikkuAmerica, Linux NAMLESS 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SonikkuAmerica> ouyes: There's your problem. Your kernel is less than 3.2.0-30-generic.
<SonikkuAmerica> Just run Update Manager to get the latest kernel install.
<SonikkuAmerica> (You may have to hit the "Check" button)
<SonikkuAmerica> My reference is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<codeMonkey> Hello all.  I have completed the proper steps to install my Marvell TopDog wireless card in Ubuntu 12.10 using ndiswrapper.  I have attempted it roughly 7 times and have reinstalled ubuntu to be sure.  Help would be appreciated by anybody free :)
<fantasma> I found something here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156708/how-to-get-multimedia-keys-working-at-my-asus-n56vz-ubuntu-12-04-notebook
<SonikkuAmerica> codeMonkey: Help on what?
<codeMonkey> To clarify:  I do not see any wireless networks listed, but connection manager lets me modify the wireless tab.  However, even with manual input, it does not connect
<jaz-hands> Yo, wouldn't suppose someone has an invite only usenet to share with a humble stranger?
<codeMonkey> sonikkuAmerica: I am ready to pastebin anything needed :)
<Keoklz> .
<widviu> apt-get is trying to remove gnome and all things vital from my system when installing xampp. what the hell is going on?
<jrib> !ot | jaz-hands
<ubottu> jaz-hands: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> codeMonkey: I know this page concerns a deprecated version of Ubuntu but are you having a problem similar to this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1303957
<jaz-hands> Ah, my mistake.
<SonikkuAmerica> codeMonkey: And if that's the case, what kind of encryption (WEP, WPA, etc.) are you using?
<codeMonkey> SonikkuAmerica: It is indeed a page I have read through in an attempt to solve my issue as his original problem (needing to install Marvell TopDog) is the same.  However, I do not share the error messages he does
<codeMonkey> SonikkuAmerica:  In fact, I have no errors.....just no networks listed
<subz3r0> codeMonkey: try: "sudo ifconfig interface down && sudo ifconfig interface up" (where interface is your wlan device. eg wlan0) then try "iwlist interface scanning
<subz3r0> sometimes the networkmanager just makes problems
<subz3r0> if you dont see any networks then, you can go further
<codeMonkey> subz3r0: iwconfig does not list any wireless devices :/
<ouyes> SonikkuAmerica, I run sudo apt-get update and upgrade but the kernel is still 3.2.0.29
<ouyes> SonikkuAmerica, what did I miss
<subz3r0> codeMonkey: ahh, ok. so no wonder that the networkmanager just shows nothing :)
<subz3r0> try to fix the driver issue. check with dmesg if the interface is shown
<subz3r0> and or lsusb/lspci. depends on what card it is (pci or usb)
<subz3r0> NETSPLIT, NETSPLIT YES YES YEAH :D
<SonikkuAmerica> ouyes: Couldn't tell ya, I exist for general diagnostic purposes.
<codeMonkey> subz3r0:  Yea..I just cant figure out why it doesnt list it....   http://pastebin.com/e6Epym4g
<subz3r0> looks like a driver issue
<adam_8606> SonikkuAmerica: VLC stil not working - keeps crashing. does it matter that I only have 1 GiB of RAM
<subz3r0> @codeMonkey
<subz3r0> adam_8606: no. vlc doesnt need that much rum
<codeMonkey> subz3r0: Well any advice on getting the Marvell TopDog installed on Ubuntu 12.10 then? :)
<Dreas> Hello everyone!
<subz3r0> codeMonkey: you got the newest driver for your version? 32 o. 64 bit?
<subz3r0> hi Dreas
<AndChat|345984> subz3r0 I need that much rum!
<widviu> any idea why apt-get install xampp would attempt to remove gnome, python, update-manager?
<codeMonkey> subz3r0: Running 32 bit Ubuntu and I have to use XP 32 Bit drivers with ndiswrapper
<adam_8606> subz3ro - But i'm trying to play a divX video in vlc and it keeps freezing and crashing
<Dreas> Just a quick question. How fast can I learn to use linux ubuntu in a way I now use Windows 7 (quick keys, using the terminal without too much of a hassle) Because I am incredibly SICK of windows.
<subz3r0> AndChat|345984: dont drink to much rum... u feel dizzy with too much of rum...
<subz3r0> Dreas, depends on your will to learn the things
<adam_8606> Dreas - I picked it up really quickly
<Dreas> I mean dear lord! I just started learning OO languages and I just wanna be able to work without 50 notices bugging me.
<subz3r0> adam_8606: doesnt fix your problem, but why not mplayer? (smplayer)
<fantasma> dreas: learning how to use ubuntu involves a lot of reading
<codeMonkey> subz3r0:  It seems that compat-wireless actually makes a driver for it :) win.  Thanks for your time
<Dreas> I hear it's quite complicated to understand the terminal and installing software.
<subz3r0> adam_8606: start vlc within the shell/terminal to open the file and check what the log says
<Dreas> fantasma I spent a few nights reading API's
<subz3r0> codeMonkey: :)
<adam_8606> thanks subz3r0 i'll try that
<fantasma> Dreas: Well, somehting that I do very often is to read manpages of the Shell commands (example: man whois)
<subz3r0> Dreas, like i said... it depends on you.
<Dreas> Is it like the /? command in most codepads?
<subz3r0> the ubuntu wikis are very nice to learn
<fantasma> exactly
<AndChat|345984> Speaking of all the reading about ubuntu I don't do. Is there any talk of moving away from the newish ubuntu UI?
<subz3r0> no its not
<subz3r0> --help or /? etc... will give you mostly just a short overview, while the man pages will give you almost all information
<dr_willis> redhat used to sell a big thick book of the printed manpages.  keep it in the bathroom for reading... and eat lots of fiber.....
<AndChat|345984> Darn.
<Dreas> I'm really just starting to learn to program but I really want to get better at it. And my cousin swears by Linux. Is it really as good as he makes it out to be or is it user depending?
<dr_willis> i dont find unity newbish..
<Dreas> subz3r0 so it is like API's.
<subz3r0> Deas: e.g open a terminal and type "man cp" or "man mv" for the manual, you can quit it by scrolling completely down or just hit q
<XiaolinDraconis> so i step over to my desktop for the first time in days, and notice a text file is open. usually my girls leaves me notes like that, but this definitely is not her.
<XiaolinDraconis> it says
<XiaolinDraconis> cmd /c echo hi &exit
<XiaolinDraconis> echo You got owned
<XiaolinDraconis> hilarious
<kvothetech> Dreas: it's as good as you make it...linux lets you make your system how you want it so if it's bad youcan probably blame yourself
<subz3r0> XiaolinDraconis: sounds like someone is havin fun with u :)
<Dreas> What about drivers?
<XiaolinDraconis> indeed it does
<subz3r0>  Dreas, most things "should" work out of the box
<subz3r0> you will find here and there some incompatibilities
<subz3r0> but hopefully not at all :)
<Dreas> Whenever someone uses quotation marks I start to wonder.
<dr_willis> ive had more issues with drivers in windows than linux. ;-)
<XiaolinDraconis> i think i should probably not have my screen sharing application listening to ports at all times
<subz3r0> dr_willis, agreed ;)
<fantasma> Yeah me too. I was shocked how easy it was to install nvidia drivers on my machine
<subz3r0> fantasma, compiled by hand? Or just clicked on "install" ;)
<fantasma> nope i installed the nvidia-current xD
<subz3r0> installing cuda etc... can be a bit tricky by hand
<fantasma> well I have no problems with CUDA (since I make renders with blender) ^^
<fantasma> using GPU for rendering
<subz3r0> dont know much about blender. but how does the gpu encoding works without cuda with a nvidia card?
<subz3r0> encoding ~ rendering
<Kanada> Dr_willis do you select your hardware fot linux combatability?
<fantasma> it works like I was running it with Windows.
<Dreas> lol
<Dreas> Ubuntu installer?
<subz3r0> Kanada, cant be a bad idea so check if there are issues BEFORE you buy something :)
<Dreas> You can install ubuntu from windows?
<Dreas> Yer kidding me right?
<subz3r0> to check...
<Dreas> You guys are joking?
<fantasma> Just insert the disc while running windows ^
<subz3r0> Dreas, you can use WUBI, but I strongly recommend NOT to use it :)
<Jeruvy> !wubi | Dreas
<ubottu> Dreas: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<fantasma> it starts an installer
<subz3r0> never ever use wubi
<fantasma> ah wubi
<Dreas> Why not?
<subz3r0> dont know whats about now, but heard canonical is going to get rid of wubi in the future
<subz3r0> Dreas, just because... ;)
<Dreas> Allrighty
<fantasma> If you really want to run Ubuntu just like an "application" under windows, I prefer to use Viritual Box ^^
<Dreas> I'll do it the traditional way
<Dreas> Why is it recommending me a 32 bit version of linux? I have 64 bit windows... (sorry for all the questions I'm just still really in doubt about this)
<fantasma> Just ask :)
<Kanada> Subz3r0 I did with my last build. I was just asking because there are a lot of devices that don't work for linux. I was suprised to hear some one say that they had a better experince with linux compatability the linux.
<jrib> Dreas: that's just because 32bit will work on more systems.  If you have a 64bit system, you should probably choose 64bit
<ouyes> Linux NAMLESS 3.4.0-030400-generic #201205210521 SMP Mon May 21 09:22:02 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux this is my latest kernel but the Fn keys still don't work
<subz3r0> Dreas, use the 64bit version
<subz3r0> Kanada, I just can talk for myself, I never had any issues with hardware in the last x years. Just ages ago with this -censored- ATI cards :)
<subz3r0> but since then i would never buy an ati card again =)
<Dreas> Thanks! My goodness you guys are helpfull. Really appreciate it! Another question. I have 2 graphics cards. One which runs most of the time and is onboard. The other is a monster graphics card and runs when I play video games. Will this work in Ubuntu as well?
<Dreas> (this way my batterie doesn't die instantly when I run on battery juices)
<subz3r0> Dreas, no idea.
<fantasma> I've got two graphic cards too (but not onboard)
<fantasma> it works with me
<fantasma> but since one of them is onboard I really can't tell if it will work..
<ouyes> hello guys, my Fn keys don't work on my laptop, laptop module is asus n56vz and kernel is Linux NAMLESS 3.4.0-030400-generic #201205210521 SMP Mon May 21 09:22:02 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux do you have any ideas to fix it?
<fantasma> Dreas: Can you give me some information about these graphics cards?
<Kanada> Subz3r0 sound cards and complicated input devices are what comes to mind when I think about driver issues.
<Dreas> Yeah but when I run on windows I can last around 5 hours without a power outlet. Since I'm on the train a lot (I Sometimes work in the south of my country whilst I live in the north) I depend on it...
<Dreas> fantasma sure thing!
<Dreas> the onboard crappy one is an Intel HD graphics 4000.
<Dreas> The big one is an Nvidia Geforce GT 630M
<fantasma> Dreas: Okay. Since they are from different manufacturers, I can't tell if it really works :( You'll have to try it
<Dreas> fantasma Thanks I probably will!
<XiaolinDraconis> im gonna hope and pray that that text file was the result of me not having a password on my desktop sharing app
<Dreas> I just wish laptop company's would support Linux
<fantasma> Dreas: Are you planning to play games?
<makkusu> 9
<fantasma> Dreas: Oh they do. You can find a list of supported laptops on ubuntu.com
<Dreas> Not really I just want to program without being bothered by 50 messages like: "are you sure?" and "are you really sure?" and "it might damage your computer!" and "you need to be sure!" and "want to make sure?" and "here's some info to be sure!"
<fantasma> Yeah.. that is very annoying.. It all started with VISTA ^^
<XiaolinDraconis> ME Redux
<Dreas> Well I have tried the apple OSX one. But man... That's even more annoying!
<Dreas> It's like a unicorn crapped on a tea-party with mary poppins. Everything polished like some kind of... well... you know what I mean...
<marco> Dreas, I joined in the middle of this convo but it seems like you want to run ubuntu on your laptop but are having problems with hardware support.  It's not optimal, but if you can't get sufficient hardware support in ubuntu for your laptop, you should consider running ubuntu full screen in a vm
<fantasma> Well, I like the OS X because of the design (got an iMac too).
<marco> Dreas, if you aren't doing any graphics intensive tasks you'll get 90%+ of native performance
<XiaolinDraconis> Dreas, read as much as you can about firewalls on linux, then run ur system as root. it'll never ask you silly questions like that again
<Dreas> marco I'll be using my windows installation for games and stuff like that. I want to use Linux to learn about Java programming and OO-PHP.
<mL500> Has anyone had experience using a Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard on Ubuntu? If so, are there any drivers that will make the extra buttons work (such as the volume and calculator buttons)? I googled it, but I didn't find anything.
<whoever> hi all is there a more reliable flase plugin that adobe? everytime , i have tried to install it , i am getting error package installation or removal faild
<alexhairyman> chrome has its own that works pretty well
<alexhairyman> pepper flash or something
<Dreas> fantasma Well it's great if you like it! ^_^ it's just not my cup of tea.
<Dreas> XiaolinDraconis I heird it can be dangerous to do that... Is it?
<fantasma> Dreas: of course I prefer ubuntu for working (My iMAc is just a very expensive Media Library ^^)
<marco> Dreas, yes, you shouldn't run as root
<XiaolinDraconis> its the same as running as administrator for windows
<XiaolinDraconis> its dangerous, to a degree
<marco> it is not the same as running as administrator on windows. administrator on windows is still prompted for permission by UAC
<alexhairyman> yeah, but when root, no questions asked, everything is run
<XiaolinDraconis> im sure if i had been running as root then that text file with a note in it would or could have been a much bigger problem
<Dreas> fantasma heh Yeah I geuss it's flashy and awesome for that!
<marco> sudo is a good solution because you choose what's being run with superuser privileges
<fantasma> Well, I never have annoying "are you sure" messages (only when installing new packages or trying to change files that are not supposed to be changed easily)
<fantasma> Dreas: By the way: What Laptop do you have?
<XiaolinDraconis> but then there's that annoying confirmation message he is trying to avoid
<MeganLWoulffe> Good evening
<alexhairyman> apt-get gets around those nicely
<alexhairyman> fast too :)
<Dreas> fantasma: The second love of my life besides my woman, Lenovo Ideapad Z580.
<Dreas> xD
<MeganLWoulffe> So, hey guys, been working on this one half the night. I installed updates (didn't pay attention to which ones, but can look that up), and after I rebooted, my wireless can see my network, but it won't connect to it at all. I have reinstalled the drivers for my wifi, no change
<marco> MeganLWoulffe, have you connected successfully to that network before the update?
<MeganLWoulffe> yes
<pbt> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<MeganLWoulffe> Also, since it's probably relevant, it's 12.04
<marco> MeganLWoulffe, open the list of networks
<marco> and delete the network you're trying to connect to
<userZ> is it common to find pre unity ubuntu runs smoother on older hardware?
<MeganLWoulffe> I have tried that, went to reconnect, it accepts the key, but then keeps trying to connect.
<XiaolinDraconis> ubuntu 8.04 runs pretty smooth on older hardware
<Radiant> hey guys
<dr_willis> theres a few new distros out with a focus on old hardwars. saw them on distrowatch web site
<Radiant> i just installed ubuntu and i f'd up
<MeganLWoulffe> Radiant, we've all been there.
<Radiant> i have a laptop with an nvidia graphics card (gt 525m)
<Radiant> and i installed proprietary nvidia drivers....
<userZ> i found 10 runs smoother than 12 on an athlon x2
<Radiant> an then whoosh... my resolution shrunk to 640x480 and unity wouldn't start
<Radiant> well i unistalled nvidia drivers and installed bumblebee drivers
<Radiant> now everything works normally, except that my resolution is still 640x480 :(
<Radiant> anyone knows how can i fix that?
<fantasma> Dreas: Well, I hope we were able to help you with your decision regarding ubuntu :)
<fantasma> Since it's 3 am here, I'll go get some sleep ;) See you guys
<Dreas> fantasma you most certianetly have. I'm downloading it right now.
<Dreas> lol same here!
<Radiant> lol 3AM here, too
<Radiant> where are you from guys?
<fantasma> Germany
<Radiant> ah cool
<Dreas> Netherlands
<Radiant> cool
<Radiant> i'm from Serbia
<Dreas> anyway I'm gonna lie on 1 ear as well. Might be a good idea since I have to get up in 4 hours. XD
<MeganLWoulffe> this drives me crazy sometimes
<fantasma> I got 5 hours :P
<Radiant> well, good night peeps
<fantasma> so, good night / evening / day everyone ^^
<Dreas> goo night!
<MeganLWoulffe> well, since there's no one else popping up with ideas, time to look at new distros!
<MeganLWoulffe> night everyone
<Radiant> night
<innmalint_> I have a storage partition on my desktop and want to have an exact copy of it on an external usb. do i just use rsync?
<CrypticSquared> innmalint_: i don't see why not.
<[snake]> I want to take a screenshot and save it over ssh. Is there a command that will screenshot the running x session?
<ikonia> [snake]: the default screen shot application will do this
<innmalint_> CrypticSquared: I'm mainly asking in case there is a better option.
<innmalint_> [snake] check out scrot
<[snake]> ikonia im using ssh terminal on phone
<[snake]> Ok
<ikonia> [snake]: then how do you expect to take a screen shot of the desktop if you are not on it ?
<[snake]> Idk -display 0.0
<ikonia> scrot is launchable from the commandline but it connects to the current X session, which if you're not on it, maybe a problem
<dr_willis> and the x security stuff may not allow it
<ouyes> hi a very stupid question, can I install the latest kernel to my laptop, right now I have kernel 3.04
<ouyes> 3.4.0
<dr_willis> ouyes:  what ubuntu release?
<[snake]> Can import screenshot.png -display [idk what to put here] work?
<ikonia> ouyes: why do you want the latest kernel
<Nat> any body know a lucas dohring
<ikonia> a what ?
<dr_willis> [snake]:  if x forwarding is turned off, and you have xhost allowing it. then '0.0' might work
<Nat> a person buy the name of lucas dohring
<ikonia> no, and it's not relevant to this channel
<Nat> ok
<ouyes> dr_willis, Linux NAMLESS 3.4.0-030400-generic #201205210521 SMP Mon May 21 09:22:02 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux I need the latest kernel because my Fn keys don't work on 3.4.0
<ouyes> ikonia,
<ikonia> that doesn't look like an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> ouyes: do you know your key problem is fixed in a later release ?
<[snake]> dr_willis it didnt werk. I guess i will have to wait until I arrive home...
<ouyes> ikonia, somebody told me it is solved
<ikonia> ouyes: have you checked ?
<sasori> hey all.  anyone know another chrome based browser for linux, not chromium???
<userZ> sasori, why not chromium?
<[snake]> Sasori i think google has just chrome for linix
<sasori> userZ: because i am using it, but have to gmail based accounts to sign into
<[snake]> Linux*
<sasori> two, not to
<sasori> lol
<dr_willis> the gmail.com web site lets you log into several accounts at once
<[snake]> Yes
<arsa> go to google and type chrome, download and install linux version
<dr_willis> chromium and google-chrome
<[snake]> Thst too^
<sasori> with the same brwoser?  last time i tried that it kept loggin in and out
<adam_8606> does anyone want to help me with a DivX codec problem ive been having for a few minutes????? If so private chat me, thanks
<dr_willis> sasori:  its a feature of gmail i saw just yesterday
<sasori> hmmmmmmmmmmm that may solve my issues
<[snake]> Sasori you click on your name and add accounys
<sasori> cause the thing is one account is work, and one is personal
<dr_willis> adam_8606:  best to keep it in the channel
<ouyes> ikonia, that is why I want to install the latest kernel, by the way, is there any risk to install the latest kernel in ubuntu 12.04?
<[snake]> Or switch accounts or something
<adam_8606> I want to send someone a divx file to see if it works in their computer... it doesnt on mine
<ikonia> ouyes: 1.) the kernel you are running doesn't look like an ubuntu kernel, where did that come  from ? 2.) changing the kernel is not something you should on a whim,
<ouyes> ikonia, nope it is definitely an ubuntu kernel
<sasori> lol [snake] your right, it can do multiple.  perhaps one running in normal and one running in private....
<ouyes> ikonia, I use uname -a
<ikonia> ouyes: show me the output of uname -a again please.
<sasori> thing is i dont want my work to connect to my personal.  not sure how they would but its on their netwrok so im sure possible
<ouyes> Linux NAMLESS 3.4.0-030400-generic #201205210521 SMP Mon May 21 09:22:02 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<adam_8606> dr_willis : you want to give me a hand???
<ikonia> sasori: it's ssl - they can't do anything
<[snake]> Jusy buy a laptop for personal then sasoris
<dr_willis> adam_8606:  im on a cellphone.. so no. ;)
<snapshots> does wine loads all windows based apps?
<snapshots> anyone? thanks
<ikonia> snapshots: no
<[snake]> Bye all
<snapshots> oh ok
<ikonia> ouyes: looks an odd version number, the one thing I'd advise is really research if an update will fix your problem before doing it
<sasori> ikonia: cool thanks.  and [snake] this is a laptop i bought for work, but need to use personal email for other stuff, which is work related.  consfusing, i know...
<snapshots> ikonia: so how would i know which of the apps would run?
<dr_willis> adam_8606:  does vlc give any error when trying to play it?
<ouyes> ikonia, what kind of update?
<adam_8606> dr_willis : it just freezes and crashes
<dr_willis> !appdb > snapshots
<ikonia> snapshots: read the winedb - however do not depend on wine as a solution as something that works fine today my totally break tomorrow
<ubottu> snapshots, please see my private message
<ikonia> ouyes: a kernel update
<ouyes> ikonia, why it is not a good way to install the latest kernel?
<peepsalot> how can i extract the audio from an ogv video file
<peepsalot> i need to convert it to raw PCM format
<ikonia> ouyes: sorry, pardon ?
<erncic> snapshots: check the appdb at winehq.org
<peepsalot> i tried avidemux but it won't load the file
<dr_willis> adam_8606:  try reencoding it with ffmpeg or mplayer - see what they say about it
<ouyes> ikonia, a kernel update , I just know sudo apt-get update and upgrade, how to update a kernel?
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  ffmpeg or mencoder should be able to do it.
<ikonia> ouyes: it won't work, as for that method to work there has to be a package released by ubuntu
<ikonia> ouyes: thats why I'm saying checking it works before considering doing it is a "must"
<dr_willis> adam_8606:  try reencoding it with ffmpeg or mencoder. :) could try to play it in mplayer
<adam_8606> dr_willis : ill try that now thanks
<ouyes> ikonia, is this the latest ubuntu kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-rc8-raring/?
<ikonia> ouyes: that is from an unreleased pre-alpha version
<ikonia> ouyes: I strongly advise you not to use it
<D-coy> o/
<ikonia> ouyes: I strongly advise you not to even considering upgrading your kernel beyond what ubuntu offers without a very good reason
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> how can I disable the efect when we change desktops?
<ouyes> ikonia, but there is no good way to fix the problem
<ikonia> ouyes: you don't even know if the kernel update will fix the problem
<ikonia> ouyes: that's why I'm saying "check" before you considering updating
<ouyes> ikonia, somebody said it would fix the problem
<ikonia> ouyes: "it won't fix the problem" ---- there, just because I've said it does that make it right/fact
<ikonia> ouyes: no, it doesn't
<ikonia> ouyes: CHECK
<ouyes> ikonia, HOW to CHECK? without a try
<NCS_One> I have key short cuts to change descktops and alot of times it freezes my ubuntu or it start getting alot of breaks. I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> ouyes: you research what's changed/fixed in the version that you think has fixed it and see how it's applied to your problem
<hal9k2010> Hello
<peepsalot> dr_willis, is there something with a gui?  sorting through all these command line flags is tedious
<causative> somehow keyboard repeating has turned off, how do I turn it back on?
<causative> i.e. I press a key and it just outputs the one character no matter how long I hold the key down
<peepsalot> some computer set that in bios i believe
<causative> it just happened as I was sitting here though
<causative> no reboot or anything
<studog> Was wondering if anyone could give me a hand. trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 64bit onto a Dell 6850 running a PERC 5i with 5 x 2TB SATA drives. The install went fine everything seemed ok until I rebooted... now all I get is error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. grub rescue>
<dr_willis> causative:  ive seen some weird crashes cause that. quickest fix may be yo restartx  or reboot
<causative> I think cnee probably caused it
<causative> recording and replaying mouse and keyboard events
<ouyes> ikonia, if you see me here again, that will be after I get the latest kernel
<ikonia> ouyes: it's up to you what you do
<ikonia> I'm not really interested
<ikonia> I've offered you warnings/advice
<studog> Anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> studog: are you running the card in a raid config ?
<mrdeb> hi
<snapshots> ubottu: thanks for the info
<ubottu> snapshots: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> snapshots:  the various commands are bot triggers
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis>  so stuff with !whatever = bot command
<snapshots> dr_willis : thanks
<snapshots> !appsdb
<fugitivecoast> Hi, I was wondering if someone on here could help me change my default audio device and microphone.  I am trying to use Skype with my Plantronics headset.
<fugitivecoast> Hi, I was wondering if someone on here could help me change my default audio device and microphone.  I am trying to use Skype with my Plantronics headset.
<shockingbehavur> Hello My computer has been having trouble to mount a media player...(it is generic). I have loaded the quirk at boot-up when I reach the desktop it does not mount through nautilus
<NewToLinux> hi all
<NewToLinux> is help avaible
<NewToLinux> ?
<mrdeb> hi
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NewToLinux> thanks
<mrdeb> dr_willis ar eyou in offtopic
<dr_willis> mrdeb:  not normally ;)
<mrdeb> ok well it is lonely and no one is talking anywhere
<NewToLinux> i have epson stylus sx 110 everything works fine once installed driver printer and scanner but i did try anything to get the ink level display and dosen't work can you tell me how to fix as i'm able do just click and run so i need people help  me out with terminal if needed
<NewToLinux> so basicaly i can't see my ink levels that's my problem :)
<NewToLinux> anyone can help?
<studog>  /sigh... I hear windows calling my name...
<dr_willis> i dident even see the question studog .. do what you want
 * dr_willis irc client crashed
<NewToLinux> dr willis did you see mine?
<studog> Is ok dr_willis
<studog> Was wondering if anyone could give me a hand. trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 64bit onto a Dell 6850 running a PERC 5i with 5 x 2TB SATA drives. The install went fine everything seemed ok until I rebooted... now all I get is error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. grub rescue>
<peepsalot> is there any video/audio encoder app with a gui frontend that works with ogv?
<studog> ikonia had asked if I was running in a RAID and yes I have all 5 2TB drives in a RAID 5
<dr_willis> i doubt if many people know what a Perc 5I is  studog  ;)
<dr_willis> i dont use raid. so no ideas. the forums and askubuntu.com site may have info on it
<studog>  /sigh they do not...
<dr_willis> theres the raid wiki page also
<dr_willis> all i know on raid.
<studog> been all over google and the wikis
<dr_willis> isent common  in ther psst to put /boot/ outside the raid?
<Krustyklimber> hi I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to load drivers
<studog> dr_willis thats not an option I would have to take a drive out of the RAID 5 or retro fit one into the sever.
<Krustyklimber> hi I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to load drivers for my webcam (built into my laptop)
<shockingbehavur> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  does it work with the cheese program?
<Krustyklimber> can anyone tell me how I access the "terminal" maybe?
<dr_willis> type in terminal at the dash search field.
<dr_willis> or al-ctrl-t  i belive
<dr_willis> or alt-ctrl-t  i belive
<Krustyklimber> Dr Willis, I am new to ubuntu... I don't know what cheese is
<shockingbehavur> can anyone tell me how to resolve an error -110 on ubuntu precise
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  then how are you testing the webcam?
<dr_willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 55 kB, installed size 339 kB
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  install cheese, see if the webcam works
<Krustyklimber> I went to my messenger and tried using the cam... nothin :P
<Krustyklimber> ok guys I am mostly computer illierate LOL
<dr_willis> try cheese then.  it might work there.. that would show you have the proper drivers
<Krustyklimber> I put cheese in the dash ... not there
<shockingbehavur> dr willis have you any idea how to resole an error -110 on ubuntu precise
<dr_willis> thats a little vague shockingbehavur .. whats giving the error
<shockingbehavur> it's the media player
<shockingbehavur> it is not loading onto system
<Krustyklimber> ok installing cheese now :)
<shockingbehavur> i've got quirk loaded
<dr_willis> info quirk
<shockingbehavur> it is a generic player
<dr_willis> !info quirk
<ubottu> Package quirk does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> never heard of it
<Krustyklimber> oh I am also getting a warning about my battery "critically low" when my battery is about 5 seconds from fully charged... it shuts off my puter with like 2 hours left
<coop999> how do i get my password back for Ubuntu IRC chat?
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  your laptop may be so new it has issues that are not worked out yet
<Krustyklimber> woooot! cam works in cheese now
<Krustyklimber> my hard drive is new
<dr_willis> coop999:  ask in #freenode
<Krustyklimber> brand new
<Krustyklimber> I bought the cd with 12.04 and loaded it
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  thats often the worse possible case for ubuntu
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  id try 12.10 on it
<Krustyklimber> 12.10? wonder why they didn't send that?
<Krustyklimber> when my hard drive died Sony and Microsoft told me to take a hike :(
<dr_willis> no idea who you are talking about
<dr_willis> this is why you make restore dvd sets with a new windows pc. ;)
<dr_willis> brand new laptop and the hd died?
<blbe> anybody has time and the right mood to answer one simple javascript related question..?
<Krustyklimber> yeah I wish I had known how to do that... no laptop about a year old... my gf has issues with gravity :P
<Krustyklimber> so I had to but new hd
<Krustyklimber> got  solid state one now ;)
<Krustyklimber> *buy
<Krustyklimber> I do have a copy of my old hd on my external hd
<dr_willis> make a restore dvd set? normally the first boot of windows tells you to.. or the docs.. or sony will sell you a restore disk
<dr_willis> if your old hd is dead how you going to copy it?
<Krustyklimber> I bought my puter, and they installed windows at the store for me
<dr_willis> seems... weird..
<Krustyklimber> I copied it months ago
<shockingbehavur> !info usbquirk
<ubottu> Package usbquirk does not exist in quantal
<ubuntu-studio> So ubiquity crashes on ubuntu studio 12.10... it wiped my windows and the only things i can do are in live environment, anyone willing to help me sort this out
<Krustyklimber> I bought an external drive and copied everything I had to it
<dr_willis> for a 1+ yr old pc 12.04 or 12.10 should work. 12.10 may be a better plan
<Krustyklimber> thanks for your patience Doc... I'm not a computer guy
<Krustyklimber> Sony sent me to Ubuntu support... said I am "out of warranty"
<Krustyklimber> took me an hour to find my way in here lol
<ubuntu-studio> I call bollows on that
<dr_willis> try 12.10 - is my advice. good luck
<Krustyklimber> ...said they only support window
<Krustyklimber> +s
<jav77> hello. I need some help in resizing a display.
<ubuntu-studio> jav77, are you using a tv as your monitor
<Krustyklimber> get 12.10 from the Ubuntu home page?
<dwakar> i installed xserver-xorg-dev package but still have not been able to compile X11 programs, says "undefined reference to XOpenDisplay, XCreateSimpleWindow etc.
<ubuntu-studio> lcd
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jav77> I am running 12.10, nvidia geforce gt 640 connected to a 56 inch tv
<jav77> the tv is set to justscan
<ubuntu-studio> jav77, on the tv try the autosynce feature
<Krustyklimber> lol told ya I was mostly computer illiterate :P
<ubuntu-studio> i had to do the same with my 22
<jav77> the windows version of the driver has a resize, where the linux driver does not
<ubuntu-studio> you dont need that man
<ubuntu-studio> just go into the TV settings not the pc
<dr_willis> i turn off overscan on my samsung tv
<ubuntu-studio> and try to find an option there
<linuxuser1> I recently installed ubuntu 12.10 and I was looking at the system settings and there are two icons for "Online Accounts" Are there supposed to be 2?
<ubuntu-studio> I have a vizio tv i had to use the sync option
<Krustyklimber> so should I burn a cd with 12.10?
<linuxuser1> Anyone?
<jav77> i have no such feature on my samsung
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  err.. if you want to install from cd.. yes.. and 12.10 needs a dvd
<jav77> in windows, the viewing area is 1880x1048. On each OS, the TV reports its a 72", so things are cut off
<linuxuser1> Krustyklimber: I would recommend you put it on a flashdrive
<Krustyklimber> lol yeah dvd (am I a total dork or what :P)
<Krustyklimber> lol oh sure, now I gotta go dig around for a flash drive :P
<dizzy_> HI?
<dr_willis> hello
<linuxuser1> hi
<ubuntu-studio> dr_willis,  ubiquity crashes on ubuntu studio 12.10... it wiped my windows and the only things i can do are in live environment, anyone willing to help me sort this out
<ubuntu-studio> any idea man\
<ubuntu-studio> i am completely stuck without an os
<jav77> i went and bought this card because I saw that the support for nvidia with linux was better than radeon, but yet the radeon software seams easier to use. how can I resize the output?
<dr_willis> i have to wonder how it whiped out your windows
<ubuntu-studio> I am not sure
<dr_willis> jav77 i definatly seem to recall a scale/resize feature in the nvidia-settings tool.
<dr_willis> but then i found the  no-overscan setting on the tv
<ubuntu-studio> I am not stupid when it comes to computers i have a few certs
<dr_willis> a 46 in one about a year old
<ubuntu-studio> but I've no idea what to do now
<ubuntu-studio> every install fails
<dr_willis> fails where?
<ubuntu-studio> it goes to copying files
<ubuntu-studio> and then just closes
<ubuntu-studio> liek it did it a few minutes ago
<dr_willis> monitor dmesg output as it fails? or run ubiquity from a terminal and look for errors
<shockingbehavur> !info mp4
<dr_willis> would be somwthing to do to get some clues
<ubottu> Package mp4 does not exist in quantal
<ubuntu-studio> i ran it in terminal
<ubuntu-studio> illegal operation is the single output
<dr_willis> and any dmesg errors?
<ubuntu-studio> root@ubuntu-studio:/home/ubuntu-studio# ubiquity
<ubuntu-studio> Illegal instruction
<ubuntu-studio> root@ubuntu-studio:/home/ubuntu-studio#
<ubuntu-studio> that is all
<FloodBot1> ubuntu-studio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krustyklimber> ok one last thing... I use foxfi with my phone, but I'd rather use something like PDAnet tethered
<k1ll3nt1m3> hey hows it going
<jav77> i am looking at the tool now and there isnt a resize in 304.64. is there an add on or something?
<k1ll3nt1m3> Anyone know a good non gui C++ IDE with debugging and code compiler for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> jav77:  im not at home so i cant look at mine
<dr_willis> k1ll3nt1m3:  non gui would be 'emacs' ;)
<jav77> everything I look at says to change the cvt or modelines or xorg.conf. I have to think it doesn't have to get that involved
<k1ll3nt1m3> Thanks drwillis i'll try it.
<k1ll3nt1m3> um, anyone know how to close irssi ? lol
<neko_> ctrl+z?
<steven> ctrl+x?
<dr_willis> wow    /quit
<crazyzurfer> heeey
<crazyzurfer> hello
<dr_willis> howdy
<snapshots> dr_willis : how can i protect a folder in ubuntu? like a protected folder or dir
<Krustyklimber> ok cheese installed... cam works there
<dr_willis> !permissions | snapshots
<ubottu> snapshots: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<snapshots> dr_willis : thanks again sir
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kiwi940> Anybody know how Unity gets the menu relevant to the current window i.e. which API calls are used?
<Krustyklimber> *bookmarks the manual ;)
<dr_willis> they need to put a link to that manual in the users home...
<jav77> does x-swat have an irc channel?
<Introllerant> HI all.
<Krustyklimber> hi
<Introllerant> I'm attempting to install 12.10 x386 Desktop on a Via VB8004 based system (it has a 1.6ghz Via Nano CPU).  The install goes well until it hits the "Detecting hardware" phase, where it seems to just stop.
<Introllerant> The system isn't locked up (I can still interact with the desktop).  It's just the installer seems to... stop.
<Introllerant> Any ideas?
<jav77> since I just started from scratch on 12.10, and screw this up every time, how do I get ac3 and dolby digital through the spdif? i remember needing the a52/libr52 codecs or something
<Toph2> my desktop with Ubuntu 12.04 works fine until suddenly, I lose networking. I can connect to my router and have to reboot to restore my network,, What could be the problem?
<Krustyklimber> well thanks again dr willis
<Toph2> my desktop with Ubuntu 12.04 works fine until suddenly, I lose networking. I can *NOT* connect to my router and have to reboot to restore my network,, What could be the problem?
<crazyzurfer> every time I connect my ipod touch rythmbox, how can I stop it?
<crazyzurfer> problem solved
<gp5st> does anyone know a utility to modify the fields in an mp3 header?
<crazyzurfer> a
<crazyzurfer> a
<crazyzurfer> a
<crazyzurfer> a
<crazyzurfer> a
<FloodBot1> crazyzurfer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bebop_> hello everyone
<bebop_> No one talking in irc anymore>
<SierraAR> FloodBot1 seems a bit slow on the action
<bebop_> s(^.-)-b
<bazhang> !ot | bebop_
<ubottu> bebop_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linx> hello, is there anyone could show me or give reference how to install epson t13x on ubuntu?
<winux> is there a simple way to find out what packages are installed besides the base operating system packages?
<Krustyklimber> what's the advantage of the lts versions?
<InFlames> i think the answer to that lies all in the term "lts"
<InFlames> "long term support"
<Krustyklimber> and how would I access this long term support?
<InFlames> that i have less of an understanding of, someone else might be of better help
<somsip> Krustyklimber: it means that bug fixes etc are back-ported to all packages in a LTS release
<Krustyklimber> lol yeah I got the long term support part, that's why I paid for this version, instead of getting the free version
<somsip> Krustyklimber: they are all free. Have you paid for Canonical support?
<Krustyklimber> back ported? I don't know what that means
<Krustyklimber> I dunno I paid for this dvd
<InFlames> i think that you paid for a dvd...not support
<Krustyklimber> oh
<Krustyklimber> hense no support eh :P
<InFlames> support is the community, i beleive, all volunteers
<Krustyklimber> lol
<somsip> InFlames: except for paid canonical support
<InFlames> i wouldn't say there is no support, hell these guys are more useful than the average tier 1 tech anyhow
<InFlames> oh, so there is paid canonical support?
<gp5st> i know lame can set the fields, but i was wondering if there was a way to set them differently in each mp3 frame
<Krustyklimber> oh yeah I agree InFlames... these guys helped a lot already
<blbe> anybody here familiar with javascript?
<InFlames> blbe, yes
<somsip> blbe: try #javascript - way off topic for here
<InFlames> although i doubt this is the best place to ask
<InFlames> yea
<Krustyklimber> somsip, do you know how much room I need on a flash drive, for 12.10?
<somsip> Krustyklimber: no, I don't.
<Krustyklimber> ok
<Krustyklimber> whoa this tab just beeped and started flashing "activity"
<shantorn> Krustyklimber, full ubuntu with unity?
<shantorn> or xfce?
<dr_willis> full install - about 8 gb for a useable system
<dr_willis> 16+gb is better
<shantorn> yep
<shantorn> i did it ona 4 gig but it was rough
<ubuntu-studio> still lost
<shantorn> 8gb was perfect
<Krustyklimber> crud all I have is a 4g flashdrive
<InFlames> Krustyklimber, 64 or 32?
<dr_willis> lubuntu can fit on 4gb. but it will be tight
<InFlames> i think 4gb should be fine
<InFlames> i will test for you right now, just need to know the version you want
<Krustyklimber> lol I am starting to think I'm not smart enough to be a ubuntu user :P
<InFlames> i have a usb stick and quick connection
<dr_willis> a live setup can work on 4gb. a full install.. not so hot
<sudo> hello, is there anyone could show me or give reference how to install epson t13x on ubuntu?
<Krustyklimber> I was told I need 12.10
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<InFlames> Krustyklimber, do you want to install the whole os on the thumbdrive or just the install/live setup?
<Krustyklimber> so I can install it
<Krustyklimber> I guess
<Krustyklimber> lol I shoulda had kids... I need a teenager to do this
<phunyguy_t430s> can anyone using Xubuntu help me confirm a bug I filed?  Bug 1089744 - when installing Gwibber, or anything else that would typically fall under "Online Accounts" in Ubuntu doesn't allow you to add any accounts to the application.  (Empathy, Shotwell, Gwibber, etc).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1089744 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu doesn't pull required dependencies for anything using "Online Accounts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089744
<kiwi940> Anybody know which API calls Unity uses to get the global menu?
<kiwi940> Anybody?
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience | kiwi940
<ubottu> kiwi940: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Krustyklimber> bettery (1:39 left) that is not critically low :)
<Krustyklimber> *battery
<dr_willis> what some laptops report is often different then what is.
<dr_willis> and the laptop makersd love to follow their own standards
<Krustyklimber> it reports it like every 10 mins, same report
<Krustyklimber> and I'm actually plugged in
<dr_willis> laptop apci/bios is not following the standard i imagine
<Talbot> I use Ubuntu because I wanted to escape from Windows, but I've discovered that I'm not intelligent enough to use Ubuntu. I need a mentor to basically hold my hand, talk to me as if I were 8 years old and guide me through a couple of things I'm trying to accomplish.
<Krustyklimber> you too huh Talbot?
<dr_willis> Talbot:  start with the manual?
<Krustyklimber> lol the manual isn't for 8 yr olds either
<Phaba> dr_willis: people on windows dont need one of them things
<Krustyklimber> microsoft is eveil... I am NOT going back
<Krustyklimber> *evil
<Talbot> I really should. I also lack discipline. You've managed to shame me into it though. I'll be back if that doesn't solve my problem. Thanks very much.
<Krustyklimber> good luck Talbot
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<flyinprogramer> how on god's green earth do i get this script to execute successfully AS root on boot, after all other services have started? http://pastebin.com/esxynYum
<bazhang> Krustyklimber, save the offtopic chat for the NON support channel
<Krustyklimber> sorry bot I have to disagree
<Krustyklimber> ok Baz sorry
<dr_willis> flyinprogramer:  start it from rc.local is a common way
<bazhang> Krustyklimber, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Krustyklimber> no thank you... I'll stay on topic
<flyinprogramer> dr_willis: i can't figure out how;  bash /path/to/script  didn't seem to work
<dr_willis> if its executable no need to use 'bash /path/to'
<dr_willis> just put the full parh in rc.local bedfor the exit statement
<dr_willis>  /path/to/whatever.sh &
<M0rPh3u5> Hey
<Krustyklimber> hi
<M0rPh3u5> Hows it going?
<dr_willis> why does it need to run as root.. ;)
<flyinprogramer> dr_willis:  hmm… it might be getting run, but too early… and thus fails
<julie101010> is there a built-in VPN client on this system?
<M0rPh3u5> no
<julie101010> do you have a simple one to recommend?
<M0rPh3u5> Simple, hmmm
<dr_willis> flyinprogramer:  your users home is encrypted?  i cant see why it would be too 'early'
<julie101010> on windows, it took 15 seconds to set it up
<dr_willis> i thought network manager supported vpns
<julie101010> I don't see the option
<flyinprogramer> dr_willis:  the script requires postgres to be started before it being run...
<flyinprogramer> dr_willis:  i could just put a sleep in my script..
<Krustyklimber> does paying for 12.10 change the version you end up with?
<julie101010> found it
<dr_willis> yea.. andchat crashed again..
<dr_willis> someone make a better android irc client plz.  ;)
<Miazma> Can anyone help? I put Ubuntu 12.10 on a USB and when I try booting the screen just stays black with a grey dot ticking in the top left corner. Anyone know whats up?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset > Miazma
<ubottu> Miazma, please see my private message
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, wait, "paying for 12.10"?
<phunyguy_t430s> do you mean the donation prompt?
<Krustyklimber> yeah I clicked on download, and they want $16
<phunyguy_t430s> it's pure donation.
<phunyguy_t430s> Ubuntu will always be free.
<flyinprogramer> dr_willis:  turns out i should read logs
<Krustyklimber> and if I don't donate do I get the same thing?
<Miazma> dr_willis, i dont think it even manages to boot that far. On other machines it'll tell me the kernel info before booting into the ubuntu splash.
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, of course.
<ReAzem> Can anyone tell me why the following command works when I paste it in a shell but does not work in a bash file? "/usr/bin/virsh pool-create somefile.xml"
<phunyguy_t430s> Canonical is just trying to keep the lights from going out.
<Krustyklimber> I mean I just paid for 12.04 less that a month ago
<flyinprogramer> most certainly i should read logs
<flyinprogramer> thanks for bein' helpful
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, you should probably read the whole page before you send money.
<Krustyklimber> I get that, that's why I was happy to pay for a dvd with 12.04 ;)
<Krustyklimber> phuny, the whole page isn't much to read...
<DaemonicApathy> Paying for a DVD is normal. The online download is free.
<phunyguy_t430s> except for the portion that explains it is a donation.
<phunyguy_t430s> DaemonicApathy, the last time I downloaded, it came up with a donation page with donation options.
<Krustyklimber> payment, donation... both come out of my wallet :P
<DaemonicApathy> Right, phuny, but unless I misunderstand, Krusty bought a disc with a case and nice cover art.
<Krustyklimber> I got a disk in a nice colorful paper case
<phunyguy_t430s> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest DaemonicApathy - that page comes up with $16 by default.
<Krustyklimber> and I was happy to have it... but I have already been advised that version is not working and I need 12.10
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, what wasn't working?
<Krustyklimber> I haven't been running this version for two weeks yet
<Krustyklimber> cam won't work on my favorite chat site, battery constantly warns it's dead, and shuts off my puter with hours left (and while it's plugged in)
<phunyguy_t430s> 12.04 is Long Term Support, so if it's not working, we can probably get it fixed.
<Krustyklimber> I have the LTS version
<phunyguy_t430s> did you download 12.04.1 ?
<Krustyklimber> 12.04 lts
<phunyguy_t430s> there is a .1 release now.
<Krustyklimber> no I bought the dvd
<Krustyklimber> I ran it off the dvd until I got a new solid state hd... then I installed it
<phunyguy_t430s> interesting.... what model laptop?
<Krustyklimber> it's a sony viao
<jav77> hello, i have many, many questions. But first, I got mplayer2 from apt-get and am wondering where the executable is installed so I can point smplayer to it.
<psusi> when I installed my ssd, I just used lvm to pick up my system and migrate it over to the new drive on the fly
<phunyguy_t430s> if you want you can download and use $12.10, free of charge.  The payment it is asking for is purely voluntary donatoin, with no features removed or added.
<phunyguy_t430s> minus the dollar sign >< I need sleep.
<Krustyklimber> ok thanks phunyguy
<Krustyklimber> do you think that will fit on a 4g flash  that has a little bit of stuff on it?
<phunyguy_t430s> yea it will only take up about a quarter of that
<Krustyklimber> ok thanks
<phunyguy_t430s> you can do an upgrade also
<phunyguy_t430s> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Krustyklimber>  !upgrade?
<ubottu> Krustyklimber: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Krustyklimber> lol a bot is still prolly smarter than me
<phunyguy_t430s> click the link
<Krustyklimber> which one? :P
<phunyguy_t430s> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Krustyklimber> first or second?
<phunyguy_t430s> both.
<dr_willis> yes...
<dr_willis> ;)
<phunyguy_t430s> hah! thats my joke!
<Krustyklimber> like the last guy, I am starting to think I'm not smart enough to be a ubuntu user
<phunyguy_t430s> oh rubbush.
<phunyguy_t430s> if I can do it, so can you
<Krustyklimber> lol thanks for the encouragement
<Krustyklimber> ok reading links brb
<Krustyklimber> wow these links (well the second one) might as well be greek
<DaemonicApathy> Take it a little at a time, and you'll be surrised how much you learn, krustyklimber.
<DaemonicApathy> Also, surprised.
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, the second link is 3 steps.
<Krustyklimber> really....
<Krustyklimber> lol
<Krustyklimber> you guys can just call me Krusty
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, IRC will highlight for you when your nick is mentioned. So it is habit for me to type "Kru<TAB>"
<jav77> how can i resize my display?
<onborad> I have problem, no find card reader device in OS , kernel version is :3.3 .4.5-1 RTS5137 VID:0BDA PID:0129? any ideas?
<Krustyklimber> ok first thing it says is to back up my version... if I knew how to back up I'd be good
<jav77> i got the ac3 and dolby digital to work, so this is one more step then I am complete
<DaemonicApathy> onborad: external card reader, or built into the computer?
<DaemonicApathy> jav77: System Settings > Displays
<abyss4> do init scripts work in red hat?
<onborad> DaemonicApathy, external card reader ,USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0129
<phunyguy_t430s> !backups | Krustyklimber
<ubottu> Krustyklimber: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jav77> how do i change it from there?
<DaemonicApathy> jav77: click on the resolution, pick a more desirable one.
<jav77> that only allows me to change resolutions. that isn't what I am looking for. I am looking to retain resolution, but change the size of the display.
<jav77> the diaplay says the tv is a 72", its not.
<jav77> its 56
<dr_willis> you still fighting with your overscan? by several inches?
<jav77> so all of the sides are chopped off. the actual viewing pixel size is 18801042
<dr_willis> xrandr has options to force some things
<jav77> according to windows on the other side
<dr_willis> so you lose about half an inch per side?
<jav77> and yes, still fighting :)
<ripthejacker> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<jav77> xrandr isn't allowing me to choose my own resolution. it has to be defined in the table
<dr_willis> xrandr can force res's not in the table
<jav77> and I really don't want to go down the path of xorg.conf and defining modelines.
<jav77> how?
<dr_willis> the xrandr fix res wiki page had examples i recall
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dr_willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dr_willis> hmm.. not those.. ;)  search the ubuntu wiki for xrandr adding resolutions
<dr_willis> if it is truely using tghe wrong res
<datruth> how can I turn off bluetooth
<Krustyklimber> wow I made it through the first link then the duplicity link made my head spin... nope I am not smart enough to back up my version
<dr_willis> back up your 'bersion' makes no sence
<dr_willis> version
<jav77> its odd. the samsung reports its a 72" display. its a 56 hd lcd tv. so I will mess with some settings and come back
<Krustyklimber> excuse me, the term is back up my installation
<dr_willis> i dont  see how the size matters its the res thats imporntant.
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  you want to keep your old system?
<Krustyklimber> it told me to back it up... I don't know what I want
<dr_willis> what are you trying to do exactly...
<Krustyklimber> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<Krustyklimber> I dunno anymore
<Krustyklimber> I just want to be able to video chat with my gf
<dr_willis> if you want to do a clean install of 12.10  then make a 12.10 dvd and install it. no needc to bacjup or upgrade a older install you dont want to keep
<Krustyklimber> ok Dr, but someone else suggested upgrading to 12.04.1... now I'm lost
<phunyguy_t430s> you misunderstood.  I was providing paths to get to 12.10, Krustyklimber .  My apologies.
<phunyguy_t430s> You can install fresh, or !upgrade
<dr_willis> what do you WANT is the question.. 12.04 or 12.10 ..
<Krustyklimber> no apologies necessary... I'm the one not smart enough to follow along
<dr_willis> you may allready have 12.04.1
<Krustyklimber> oh
<phunyguy_t430s> dr_willis, when was that released?
<phunyguy_t430s> he's been on it a couple weeks.
<Krustyklimber> ther rifle range seems like a better fix, all the time
<Krustyklimber> lol
<dr_willis> .1 has  been out for some time
<dr_willis> any apt-get update/upgrade would have upgraded to it
<Krustyklimber> I did the update mgr earlier today... said it was up to date
<phunyguy_t430s> oh i see
<ccc> After I install a program in Wine, where do i go to run the program at?
<phunyguy_t430s> Krusty are you worried about anything on your system?
<phunyguy_t430s> anything you wantto keep?
<dr_willis> ccc:  it should add an icon in the menus/dash under wine
<Krustyklimber> worried... no... there's noothing on here but Ubuntu and I have the dvd I donated to get ;)
<dr_willis> ccc:  or look in your .wine directory
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, then skip the backup.
<ccc> how do i open the dash
<Krustyklimber> ok so put 12.10 on my flash and don't look back? :P
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, or follow the second upgrade link.
<dr_willis> thats the top left button ccc
<phunyguy_t430s> it's your coice.
<phunyguy_t430s> choice*
<dr_willis> !manual | ccc
<ubottu> ccc: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> clean install will be faster then an upgrade
<phunyguy_t430s> *shrug*
<Krustyklimber> this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<phunyguy_t430s> Krusty, no the other one
<dr_willis> if you have nothing worth keeping.. then clean install will be faster
<phunyguy_t430s> good luck.
<jav77> xrandr: cannot find mode 1880x1042
<Krustyklimber> ok... update mgr says "software on this computer is up to date... the package information was updated three days ago" "there are no updates to install"
<jav77> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1880x1042 --rate 24
<jav77> no luck
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Krustyklimber> oh wait now there's 14 more updates
<phunyguy_t430s> Krustyklimber, just install fresh, probably easier.
<Krustyklimber> aww man I was following the link :P
<Krustyklimber> starting to reconsider whether I'm smart enough yet phunyguy? :)
<dr_willis> jav77:  if its working properly in windows. the last line of that guide has some info on making a custom modeline.
<dr_willis> btaining modelines from Windows program PowerStrip
<circle> how do I open a new gedit window
<circle> not a tab
<circle> but a WINDOW
<BlackDalek> What exactly does "backup" (deja dup?) in ubuntu's settings actuall backup? Does it remember things like login details and passwords for gFTP for example?
<dr_willis> try dragging a tab to the desktop in  gedit?
<jav77> xrandr --addmode S-video 1880x1042
<jav77> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<dr_willis> jav77:  you have an old svideo output?
<circle> dr_willis: works thanksd
<jav77> should be HDMI?
<BlackDalek> I want to copy my system to a larger hard disk. Will "backup" let me do this?
<dr_willis> circle middle click on  gedits icon in the launcher  may do it also
<phunyguy_t430s> !clone BlackDalek
<phunyguy_t430s> !clone | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<phunyguy_t430s> hrm...
<phunyguy_t430s> and he left anyways
<dr_willis> jav77:  theres special names xrandr uses.  that xrandr guide mentios them at the top i thunk
<phunyguy_t430s> but that wasnt the command I was looking for.
<BlackDalek> sorry.. accidentally quit
<BlackDalek> I want to copy my system to a larger hard disk.. will "backup" do this?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  clonezilla may be a better tool
<grumpyrj> BlackDalek: personally I would use partimage
<DaemonicApathy> !clone > blackdalek
<ubottu> blackdalek, please see my private message
<sidney_> is there a deb for handbrake
<alazare619> i accidentlaly rm -r /usr/lib64
<alazare619> how can i save this?
<DaemonicApathy> sidney_: http://deb-multimedia.org/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/package/handbrake-gtk
<BlackDalek> if I use clonezilla or partimage, am I going to end up with grub bootloader problems since I am copying to a new disk?
<Krustyklimber> I followed this link, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade , but never got an option to upgrade?
<sidney_> Thanks D
<elena-IK> is there a way to make multimedia keys work while the screen is locked? currently they only bring up the password dialog.
<Krustyklimber> it stopped after step 2 :(
<DaemonicApathy> Np, sidney_. If you prefer 64-bit: http://deb-multimedia.org/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/package/handbrake-gtk
<dr_willis> !info handbreak
<ubottu> Package handbreak does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in quantal
<DaemonicApathy> !info handbrake-gtk
<DWSR> !package handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake-gtk does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> sidney_:  i think theres a ppa. but i havent used it in ages
<sidney_> I saw a ppa but wasent sure if it was safe
<DWSR> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases\
<DWSR> PPAs generally are.
<DWSR> They're as trustworthy as multiverse, anyway.
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, good on you, DWSR.
<somsip> !ppa | sidney_
<ubottu> sidney_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<DWSR> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DWSR> sorry ,universe.
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know.. does ubottu's suggested method of cloning packages also duplicate info such as login details for gftp?
<IdleOne> BlackDalek: no, all it does is create a list of installed packages
<tsimpson> BlackDalek: no, that kind of thing will be stored in your $HOME
<HorizonXP> how would I determine what processes are using my network via the command line?
<Krustyklimber> ok I downloaded the manual... now how do I put it where I can find it?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  cloaning packages just clones/reinstalls the same packages..
<dr_willis> not customizations or user files
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  put it in your Downloads directory?
<Krustyklimber> my what?
<Krustyklimber> it's in downloads
<dr_willis> so you know where to find it........
<Krustyklimber> I don't know how to refind downloads after I close it
<dr_willis> open file manager and look?
<dr_willis> download directory will be righ there...
<Krustyklimber> file manager?
<BlackDalek> ok.. if I make use the "backup" thing under the settings in ubuntu 12.04 and create a new backup. Then make a fresh install on the new system with 12.10. Will I then be able to restore on the new system from the old system backup?
<Krustyklimber> I dunno where that is either
<dr_willis> time to resd the manual i think....
<dr_willis> read
<dr_willis> and look at the icons on the left
<Krustyklimber> lol yeah... but I dunno where it IS! LOL
<Krustyklimber> no icon for file mgr
<dr_willis> spend 5 min actually looking at the icons ol the left side panel...
<dr_willis> should be the second one.
<dr_willis> or type in 'nautilus' in the dash
<discosrule> Hi all, wonder if someone can help me with an ssh question.  "ssh username@remoteserverip -p22 -R(remoteserverport):localhost:80" when I use that command is it possible for me to access the web server on port 1234 on thr remote network as well?
<jav77> xrandr --fb 1880x1042
<jav77> xrandr: specified screen 1880x1042 not large enough for output HDMI-0 (1920x1080+0+0)
<jav77> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<discosrule> I can access it fine from the remote server but would love to access it from thr remote servers network as well.
<jav77> so it appears i need to resize the display. Why is this nvidia driver so different from the windows version or the radeon? 3 hours to change the size already.
<dr_willis> because nvidia dosent care a lot for linux at times
<Krustyklimber> I have - dash, home folder, chrome, firefox, libreofficewriter, libreoffice calc, libreofficeimpress, softwarecenter, one, settings, cheese (new), workspace and trash...
<BlackDalek> ok.. if I make use the "backup" thing under the settings in ubuntu 12.04 and create a new backup. Then make a fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 on a new system, will I then be able to restore from the old system backup onto the new system?
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  and home foldee launches your filemanager...... makes sence dosent it?
<Krustyklimber> oh ok... and no that's not intuitive
<dr_willis> and you click on it and... wow a 'Downloads' folder
<dr_willis> its very intuitive...
<Krustyklimber> yeah I see that now
<Krustyklimber> to you maybe LOL
<dr_willis> even my 6 yr old can figure it out
<dr_willis> works the same way in windows....
<Krustyklimber> of course, 6 yr olds are way more tech savvy than 50yr olds!
<dr_willis> click on my computer or whatever... launches the file manager...
<dr_willis> my wife is 51 and has no problems
<datruth> wow so if bluetooth is disabled in windows its disabled in ubuntu and the only way to enable it is to enable it back in windows?
<Krustyklimber> computer and home folder do not seem, to me, to be the same thing
<dr_willis> they launch the file manager... exact same thing
<Krustyklimber> I been wondering for days "where's "my computer""
<dr_willis> makes me wonder what you have been doing for days thay you never clicked on that icon....
<Krustyklimber> surfin the net bro :)
<dr_willis> its in the #2 spot for a reason
<Krustyklimber> Xmas is comin I got e-bayin to do!
<Krustyklimber> and I did warn you guys that I'm stupid :P
<dr_willis> at least the downloads directory is not hidden like it is on windows
<haqe17> Hi, im having a little trouble trying to write my first qt application. I have installed libqt4-dev but get this error when compiling: "test1.cpp:1:24: fatal error: QApplication: No such file or directory"
<BlackDalek> does no one here know what ubuntu's default "backup" utility does or how it works?
<dr_willis> never used it BlackDalek  ;)
<Krustyklimber> true that... when I opened it I was like "wow nice organization" ...I really do like Ubuntu way more already
<Krustyklimber>  *guesses it backs it up :P
<dr_willis> the dash button should also show you recently used files...
<Krustyklimber> yeah I use the dash a lot
<dr_willis> time to read the manual now i guess. ;)
<Krustyklimber> that's how I get to stuff I used before
<Krustyklimber> yes sir :)
<Krustyklimber> yeah and it's way late here on the east coast
<Krustyklimber> thanks again for your help and patience
<Krustyklimber> g'night y'all ...be good people, people
<discosrule> Anyone good with ssh ? Have a question.
<heoyea_> nop
<somsip> !ask | discosrule
<ubottu> discosrule: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlackDalek> ok then dr_willis - what would you use? This is what I want to do. I have a dead laptop (massive onboard video chip failure).. I currently have the hard disk from that (with all my cruicial data) inside an old desktop PC where it is working happliy. I have a NEW laptop. I can't just put my old laptop's HDD into the new one because it is IDE and new latop is SATA only. The new laptop has Ubuntu 12.10 successfully instal
<BlackDalek> led on it, but none of my files etc... how am I going to get my data and programs onto the new laptop?
<grumpyrj> BlackDalek: partimage
<DaemonicApathy> I would clone the packages info, and copy the Home folder, personally, BlackDalek.
<jav77> is there an irc for nvidia related issues like i am having?
<Ben64> jav77: if its on Ubuntu, you can ask in here
<dr_willis> if the 2 pcs are networked. copy over imporntant stuff...
<dr_willis> not sure where the problem is. ;)
<BlackDalek> what is the best way to copy the ENTIRE home folder - hidden files and all?
<Ben64> BlackDalek: I'd use rsync
<dr_willis> ssh/scp/rsync
<datruth> Anyone know why this is?
<BlackDalek> what id rsync?
<jav77> Ben64 - I am trying to simply resize the output of an nvidia geforce gt 640 like i can in windows. but I cannot. so i cannot see the top menu, side dock or other bottom
<somsip> datruth: anatta
<Ben64> jav77: have you tried nvidia-settings
<jav77> i have an hdmi connection to an lcd hd tv,
<dr_willis> how much data is in the home total?
<jav77> yes. that does nothing for me
<BlackDalek> dr_willis I am not sure.. but the drive is 120Gb
<datruth> or is that the way it works if disabled in windows it's also disabled in ubuntu?
<Ben64> jav77: can you use something besides hdmi? like vga or dvi?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis the new drive will be 700Gb
<jav77> now, no
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  use the du/df commands to find out
<dr_willis> just 700gb... how quaint... ;)
<Ben64> jav77: does it not work at 1920x1080?
<dr_willis> use scp to copy everything to the other pc to like /home/myuser/my-other-machineshome   ;)  then start  putting it where it needs to go
<haqe17> can anyone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/spJ9MWb6
<jav77> it works but the display is cut off all over
<BlackDalek> dr_willis if I have the same username on both old and new computer, can't I just use scp to copy everything direct to the correct folder, without having to move them after?
<Ben64> jav77: have you seen this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/nvidea-gt-430-hdmi-to-lcd-tv-outer-edges-always-cut-off-outside-display-area-883420/
<Ben64> jav77: oh wait they removed that option...
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  what if somting is currupted...
<Ben64> "ViewPortOut": this specifies the region within the mode sent to the display device that will display pixels from the X screen. The region of the mode outside the ViewPortOut will contain black. The format is "WIDTH x HEIGHT +X +Y".
<Ben64> This is useful, for example, for configuring overscan compensation. E.g., if the mode sent to the display device is 1920x1080, to configure a 10 pixel border on all four sides:    "DFP-0: 1920x1080 { ViewPortOut=1900x1060+10+10 }"
<BlackDalek> dr_willis like what?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  you tell me...  the other pc died.. are you sure the configs are good..?
<dr_willis> copy it whever you want.. you could pratically have it done in the time we have been discussing this.  ;)
<Ascavasaion> When I try to open Magnet links in chromium I get a message similar to this "Chromium needs to launch an external application to handle magnet:links......"  with the button option to launch the application.  If I launch that another window pops up and says "No program specified for magnet".  Any help please?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis - well as far as I can tell, it is running good in a totally different machine to what it came from... apart from a bit of trouble getting the different video hardware to configure, it looks fine.
<DaemonicApathy> Ascavasaion, you should be able to set the torrent client of your choice to be the default for magnet links. Transmission is installed by default.
<somsip> Ascavasaion: loads of results for this, such as http://www.ryukent.com/2010/10/changing-chrome-magnet-link-association-in-ubuntu/
<Ben64> jav77: you need to have an xorg.conf, and add something like this to the screen section.... Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1080 { ViewPortOut=1880x1040+20+20 }"
<Ascavasaion> DaemonicApathy: I have Transmission installed.
<elena-IK> is there a way to make multimedia keys work while the screen is locked? currently they only bring up the password dialog.
<BlackDalek> dr_willis: copying with scp won't touch my original drive will it? So if it does not work when I copy it to the new laptop, I still have my data etc...
<Ben64> BlackDalek: you will need to reinstall any programs you had
<Ben64> I don't see how data wouldn't work
<superdave321> I've flubbed up with compiz and I need to re enable xfwm4. What is the command to do that?
<BlackDalek> Ben64: I intend to install the same set of applications first, then copy the home folder...
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  it copies from the one location to the other. same as 'cp' would
<dr_willis> superdave321:  perhaps 'xfwm4 --replace'
<superdave321> dr_willis: is there a way to do that through a tty console? That's all I can access right now cause I can't see anything else.
<dr_willis> superdave321:  if your x session is totally messed up. remove/rename the old config files. and restart/relogin to x. it will use the system defaults
<superdave321> dr_willis: where do I need to look for those?
<dr_willis>    in  .config
<dr_willis> mv .config  myold.config    is a little extreme.. but should reset most everything
<dr_willis> then restart your login manager and login to the gui
<superdave321> Cool. Trying...
<deper29> if my laptop is using awesome wm, and I have another computer that uses kde, is there a way to display the kde desktop on the laptop and control from there?
<dr_willis> deper29:  vnc or synergy
<DaemonicApathy> Teamviewer
<dr_willis> can you see the 2nd pcs monitor? if so use synergy to controll it
<dr_willis> vnc can show the remote pcs desktop in a window
<dr_willis> teamviewer works in a sim iler way
<DaemonicApathy> Last I checked, Teamviewer still has the least latency.
<deper29> dr_willis: I can see the 2nd pc's monitor if I go in the other room...which i'm too lazy to do
<dr_willis> lazy ;)
<deper29> so vnc is probably my best bet then?
<dr_willis> depends on what you want to do on the remote
<deper29> what do you mean by that?
<dr_willis> what do you want to do on the remote box? play a video? web surf?   download por.... err.. lolcat videos...
<deper29> dr_willis: no video needed, will mainly be playing with configuring kde. most of the stuff I can do I can over ssh, but want GUI to see how stuff looks and whatnot
<dr_willis> you can use ssh's  x forwarding if you wanted to.
<deper29> I've never set that up before...is it difficult?
<dr_willis> kde might have a built in vncserver also for remote desktops
<dr_willis> ssh -x remote    run the app.. it appears locally
<rinzler> -X switch needs to be capitalized, if I'm not mistaken...
<dr_willis> -X and -x have opposite meanings
<jav77> so still unable to resize this display.....
<dr_willis> i got x forwarding enabled by default i dont need either
<Ben64>    -X      Enables X11 forwarding.
<Ben64>      -x      Disables X11 forwarding.
<Ben64> jav77: did you see the messages i sent you
<dr_willis> not the best design for flags ;)
<jav77> no sorry
<Ben64> jav77: <Ben64> jav77: you need to have an xorg.conf, and add something like this to the screen section.... Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1080 { ViewPortOut=1880x1040+20+20 }"
<jav77> what is the +20+20 part
<Ben64> thats the border it'll make
<deper29> dr_willis: I get an error message if I try ssh -X remote_server
<rinzler> deper29: what error?
<rinzler> verbatim, preferably
<dr_willis> deper29:  use lower case x, or no option at all
<deper29> rinzler: http://bpaste.net/show/64122/
<ryan_turner> Goodnight!
<dr_willis> deper29:  you do have ssh installed on the server?
<deper29> dr_willis: yeah, I can ssh in normally just fine
<deper29> and made sure to enable X11forwarding in my sshd_config and restarted sshd
<scarrs> once again, thank you for your help. I am having a problem. a fresh install and the command "locate" [file] always returns nothing, help?
<dr_willis> scarrs:  done a 'sudo updatedb' recently?
<jav77>     Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080_24 +0+0;  DFP-1: 1920x1080 {ViewPortOut=1880x1040+20+20}; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<scarrs> dr_willis: (facepalms)
<dr_willis> locate uses a database thats updated daily i think.
<scarrs> thayou
<dr_willis> scarrs:  ;P
<scarrs> thank-you
<scarrs> :P
<jav77> does this look accurate? I am about to reboot and don't want to get hosed
<_ubu_> Hello all, I ope you can help. I am having difficulty installing ubuntu 12.04.1. The installation freezes at language selection no matter what I try
<deper29> rinzler: any ideas?
 * rinzler catches up
<Ben64> jav77: was that other stuff already there?
<jav77> yes
<Ben64> jav77: you sure its DFP-1?
<jav77> thats hat nvdia says. is there a way I can send you a screen shot
<rinzler> deper29: usually "ssh user@server -X" will allow me to do x11 forwarding easily. do the errors keep you from launching a program?
<Ben64> jav77: you could, but it doesn't matter. if thats what it says you could reboot and see if it worked
<jav77> reboot or log off
<Ben64> reboot
<jav77> ok. c u soon
<dr_willis> quick lets all change nicks.. ;)
<hangdeadman> How do I get unity launcher to auto-dodge windows in ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> i was thinking some of the unity hideing options were removed..    the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites i recall had some articals on it ages ago
<dr_willis> what does auto-dodge do?
<jav77> no change. i am ready to rip this card out
<hangdeadman> dr_willis: auto-dodge is when the unity launcher auto hides when a window is over it but is present when no window is in its way.
<Ben64> jav77: well it'd only be 20 pixels
<jav77> ?
<deper29> rinzler: uh, let me check haha
<dr_willis> hangdeadman:  i think that was removed.. but im not sure
<hangdeadman> dr_willis: i believe it was but i am looking for a way to restore the feature. it worked for months after upgrade rom 11.10 but suddenly went away.
<Ben64> jav77: pastebin the output of "xrandr"
<deper29> rinzler: can't launch a program. If I get this set up properly, when I ssh -X server will I see my desktop environment? or just cli?
<dr_willis> hangdeadman:  theres some unofficial unity ppas out with patches and features added
<jav77> please walk me through getting pastebin
<dr_willis> Derpian:  a terminal
<z3bra> matin
<dr_willis> oope  deper29  a terminal/cli
<deper29> dr_willis: so if I wanted it to display my DE, I'd have to do vnc then?
<dr_willis> deper29:   yes. and kde MIGHT have a vnc server included
<dr_willis>  #kubuntu may know
<dr_willis> or you could use xdmcp and have the other pcs desktop on alt-ctrl-f8's tty ;)
<deper29> dr_willis: okay, i'll give that a shot then. what would I use to connect to it then?
<dr_willis> old skool
<Ben64> jav77: nvm try this in terminal - `nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="DFP-1: 1920x1080 { ViewPortOut=1820x980+50+50}"`
<dr_willis> any vnc client should work for any vncserver
<deper29> kk
<deper29> thanks :)
<jav77> wow that looks bad
<Ben64> jav77: you just have to adjust that to fit the screen
<jav77> what are the +50+50? refresh rates?
<Ben64> jav77: border size in pixels
<Ben64> it does that amount on both sides, so if you change the border by 1 pixel, you have to change the resolution by 2
<el_wero> From Mexico?
<jav77> how do i make the refresh rate 24 with that command?
<Ben64> jav77: that doesn't change refresh
<ouyes> hey guys, when I am trying to use make to build a application, I get an error make[1]: /bin/nvcc: Command not found, but I have nvcc, why the make tool can't find it?
<_ubu_> Can anyone assist me in installing 12.04? It just freezes at the language selection despite my having followed instructions on the boards
<jav77> according to the tv it changed from 24hz to 60
<Ben64> oh.... is 60 bad?
<jav77> terrible
<Ben64> it should be 2.5 times better
<deper29> is it possible to change the resolution of the grub menu?
<guest-YRs8mg> PLEASE HELP ME!
<guest-YRs8mg> I can not log in my user
<jav77> t 60 hz, the tv provides the options for wide tv, wide pc, or 4:3. at 24hz, it provides 16:9, just scan, etc. its a more pure hd signal
<_ubu_> Is your password correct? lol
<scarrs> thank you for your help... I have sucessfully installed quake and quake3 :) - now I want to get the servers running - I have edited both server.cfg files but I cannot browse the games locally help?
<guest-YRs8mg> I can not even see the logon screen it immediately starts a guest user
<guest-YRs8mg> and I can not change the homepage of my browser (chromium) because the option is blocked
<guest-YRs8mg> is urgent someone help me reset the X and should see the logon screen, but it only shows for a millisecond and initiates a guest user
<deper29> guest-YRs8mg: what happens if you sudo service xdm restart?
<deper29> er, lightdm restart
<guest-YRs8mg> is a command?
<deper29> yes
<guest-YRs8mg> Guest users can not sudo :S
<deper29> guest-YRs8mg: ctrl + alt + f1
<ubuntu434> My laptop has nvidia optimus and after installing nvidia drivers the onboard display reports a max resolution of 640x480 while it really is a 1080p display - how can i fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429178/
<guest-YRs8mg> xdm: unrecognized service
<_ubu_> Please help me guys, I am tearing my hair out trying to install ubuntu
<deper29> guest-YRs8mg: 12.04?
<guest-YRs8mg> yeah
<deper29> sudo service lightdm restart
<jav77> ok. so using this "nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="DFP-1: 1920x1080 { ViewPortOut=1920x1080+0+0}" I am able to see everything but now the picture doesn't use the full tv (argh).
<Ben64> _ubu_: have you tried the alternate or mini installer
<Ben64> jav77: because you got rid of the overscan stuff
<Jynx> h
<guest-lqvXri> is the same
<jav77> the tv is using the wide pc setting, so there is something with the refresh rate.
<Jynx> my penis goes in
<guest-lqvXri> i cannot log in with my user
<deper29> guest-lqvXri: you have sudo power though?
<dumfak> hello everyone... does anybody know how to upgrade from maverick 10.10 ? seems that the natty repos have been removed... i haven't updated my OS since 10.10
<deper29> when you restart lightdm, does it give you a chance to login?
<guest-lqvXri> no
<Ben64> guest-lqvXri: pastebin the contents of /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<_ubu_> @Ben64 I haven't, no. I am worried that it is a hardware issue so even if I get it installed is it going to be stable/work at all. I think it has to do with my keyboard
<Ben64> !eol | dumfak
<ubottu> dumfak: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> _ubu_: do you have a weird keyboard?
<ubuntu434> My laptop has nvidia optimus and after installing nvidia drivers the onboard display reports a max resolution of 640x480 while it really is a 1080p display - how can i fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429178/
<roboto> Hello, I broke my package manager, can you help me fix it?
<guest-lqvXri> http://pastebin.com/wq4stejQ
<deper29> dumfak: I think sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_ubu_> @Ben64 Proline by logitech. I have tried ubuntu and a few versions of mint. they all present the same problem
<_ubu_> I have installed a new graphics card, because I initially thought that might be the problem. no joy
<roboto> I was looking for a way to install seamonkey and looked on-line for repositories to enable and enabled something that was valid is 2010 (duh) echo -e "ndeb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt all main" |  sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list > /dev/null
<roboto> How to undo that command?
<guest-lqvXri> the pastebin of the conf lightdm is here: http://pastebin.com/wq4stejQ
<bobo37773> Hey guys
<guest-lqvXri> Please help me!
<guest-lqvXri> i need to sleep
<dumfak> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dumfak> ok thanks
<roboto> Is there a command to return the repository to the initial state or must I reinstall?
<dr_willis> roboto:  remove that line from your sources.list
<bobo37773> roboto: It's not a command it's a configuration file I am pretty sure.
<dr_willis> and your example command had a typo
<dr_willis> sources.list is a simple text file
<dr_willis> all that command did was add  a line to the end of it
<roboto> dr_willis: do you know how I can get seamonkey?
<Sail> how to make a diskimage of installed os and restore from it later?
<teacher_room> help with a stuck apt-get that keeps trying to dpkg --remove 4 kernels  http://pastebin.com/d8gkuPx3
<roboto> Anyone here know how to get seamonkey?
<aeon-ltd> !clonezilla | sail
<deper29> Sail: look at clonezilla
<hiemanshu> Hey guys, I have a tablet (x86 version) with a touchscreen, and while in unity and gnome, etc, it doesn't show the mouse cursor. It shows a cursor when i connect an external mouse, but I want it to show a cursor at all times
<hiemanshu> how can I do it?
<dr_willis> roboto: search for a ppa for it.. i dont really see why you need it.
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<roboto> dr_willis: What is a ppa?
<dr_willis> read what ubottu  said
<roboto> dr_willis: I have hundreds of e-mail saved on my seamonkey back up
<Sail> deper29: thanx
<teacher_room> would deleting some ppas help clear my dpkg jam, this machine was updated 12.04 -12.10 and not updated again until yesterday
<almoxarife> teacher_room: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-18-generic <-- are you presently booting up on this kernel?
<dr_willis> if theres a seamonkey ppa it should be easy to install
<Sail> roboto: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/ get it frm here
<Sail> roboto: Unpack it with a right-click and "extract here".
<Sail> roboto: then, sudo mv seamonkey /usr/local to move the unpacked folder
<Sail> and run it with
<roboto> Sail: You mean build from source?
<Sail> yup
<dr_willis> looks like a precompiled binary to me
<teacher_room> thanks almo uname -a Linux teacheroffice 3.2.0-31-generic  I think the 3.5 is for an unused CentOS partition
<roboto> Sail: Then I'll use gentoo or slackware
<dr_willis> not source
<roboto> I want automagic fun
<Sail> its all upto u
<dr_willis> adding a ppa should be  easy also
<hiemanshu> roboto: double click the deb, software centre should open up and allow you to install it
<Sail> roboto: automagic windows
<roboto> Sail: Automagic Virus
<dr_willis> you were the one running shell commands withoug knowing what thet did..    ;)
<roboto> dr_willis: That's Ubuntu in anut shell, there are other ways and ubuntu ways
<dr_willis> so options are. find/use a precompiled binary, use a ppa, use source
<almoxarife> teacher_room: look at lines 89-93 of the paste, those are what grub sees as viable, the rest can go as its trying, are you missing pckg 'dkms'?
<dr_willis> your hcoice
<roboto> dr_willis: When Ubuntu updates, I have no idea what is going on
<Sail> roboto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey
<teacher_room> is that whereis dkms?
<teacher_room> dkms: /usr/src/vboxhost-4.2.0/dkms.conf
<teacher_room> so it's source, maybe I am missing it
<dr_willis> its in the repos?
<dr_willis> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> ;) not in 12.10 it seems
<roboto> :-(
<dr_willis> !find seamonkey
<ubottu> Found: enigmail, xul-ext-calendar-timezones, xul-ext-gdata-provider, xul-ext-lightning
<deper29> roboto: just compile from source ;)
<dr_willis> so we are back to ppa, static binary, or source
<roboto> dr_willis: I am adding the ppa, I think
<roboto> deper29: When I do an update, will there not be complications?
<roboto> by building from source
<roboto> While everything else is repository
<dr_willis> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+question/187826
<dr_willis> seamonkey ppa should only update seam onkey
<teacher_room> can i make grub quit finding all those kernels?
<roboto> dr_willis: I got it, thanks so much!
<deper29> roboto: depending where source is. if it's on github you can just pull down the changes at any time you want and then recompile.
<somsip> teacher_room: remove them
<almoxarife> teacher_room: nevermind the 'dkms' tangent, i confused the dpkg with dkms, unless you do have vbox, then you still want to know its there
<almoxarife> teacher_room: only by removing the 'image'
<roboto> Why'd ubuntu get rid os seamonkey?
<deper29> actually, you can do that with svn or mercurial or,etc...
<roboto> of seamonkey
<dr_willis> no one wanted to mantain it perhaps
<roboto> It's actually a pretty good e-mail client
<dr_willis> never needed it.. so no ide
<almoxarife> teacher_room: have you rebooted since the pastebin?
<teacher_room> no
<teacher_room> but i had the problem before the last reboot
<almoxarife> teacher_room: when you do kernel 3.5 will want to boot
<teacher_room> is there a flag for apt-get just install the new thing i want, forget about removing unused kernels?
<almoxarife> teacher_room: you used -f to install synaptic, why?
<teacher_room> it was something i read i thought -f might fix my problem
<nbastin> Anyone have experience with the precise preseed file?  I get stuck on writing the partitions and configuring LVM
<teacher_room> first i ran software update from the unity menu and it said dpkg error run synaptic, then i found out i didn't have synaptic
<teacher_room> well there's the bell back to class, thanks almo
<Jynx> http://webchat.hardchats.xxx/
<teacher_room> df -h /;sudo apt-get remove df -h /;sudo apt-get remove
<teacher_room> df -h /;sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
<aeon-ltd> !ops | Jynx
<ubottu> Jynx: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<deper29> teacher_room: are you trying to remove an old kernel?
<dr_willis> theres some tweaking tools to help clean out old kernels
<teacher_room> i am trying to get apt-get to work, it won't do anything b/c it says there are 4 kernels it can't remove
<dr_willis> each kernel  and its related files take up acout 300mb i think
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to get ubuntu precise to run in 64 MB of RAM inside a qemu vm, but on 'starting Bridge socket events into upstart', the system hangs. The hang doesn't happen if I use 76 or 128MB sizes.
<dr_willis> whats the exact error messages and commands you are doing
<deper29> dr_willis: can you not just remove the kernels from /boot?
<almoxarife> deper29: no!
<deper29> almoxarife: why not?
<dr_willis> deper29:  err.. why not use the proper tools ;)
<almoxarife> deper29: makes cleanup even worse
<Ben64> <dr_willis> deper29:  err.. why not use the proper tools ;)
<Ben64> thats why not
<dr_willis> i had like 15 kernels i cleaned out last week
<deper29> what else needs to be cleaned up though?
<Ben64> i thought newer ubuntus cleaned it automagically
<dr_willis> used bleachbit, or was it ubuntu-tweak
<Ben64> bleachbit is great
<dr_willis> initrd files, header files.
<almoxarife> i cleaned myself out of the actual running kernel once, :) , that was a mistake
<dr_willis> i must of had 15 old kernels.. about 2gb total i think
<deper29> almoxarife: I did that once as well :D
<almoxarife> teacher_room: reboot into the new kernel, 3.5, then strip via synaptic one at a time the old ones
<Miazma> My laptop doesn't wanna boot past syslinx on USB, anyone know why?
<almoxarife> ubuntutweek still around?
<almoxarife> Miazma: bad burn?
<Miazma> almoxarife: Used several different burners.. YUMI, UNet, All in one.. all same problem.
<Miazma> Also, used different USB sticks, again, same problem.
<almoxarife> Miazma: bad iso?
<Miazma> almoxarife: Downloaded several times from official Ubuntu website, checked MD5, etc.
<almoxarife> Miazma: bad hardware?
<dr_willis> just dd the image to usb normally works best for me
<Miazma> almoxarife: The sticks function properly, I actually used one of them to recently install Windows 7 and 8.
<almoxarife> Miazma: can you duplicate the job to cd/dvd?
<Miazma> dr_willis: I keep hearing about "dd"'ing. Whats that?
<dr_willis> dd if=cdimage.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Miazma> almoxarife: Nope, the CD drive on this laptop is busted, and I dont have an external one handy.
<almoxarife> Miazma: you asked for variables, i think i ran thru all of them, one of those is pooping out
<dr_willis> dont make a mistake with dd ;)
<Miazma> How could I perform that from Windows?
<dr_willis> windows had tools to image straight to usb. winimage perhaps?
<dr_willis> not used it in ages
<Miazma> Not heard of that one.
<dr_willis> the ubuntu download site used to have links
<almoxarife> dr_willis: are you using win? :)
<dr_willis> or i got links on   delicious.dom/dr_willis
<dr_willis> or i got links on   delicious.com/dr_willis
<CharminTheMoose> Found the source of the mysterious hang, failsafe-boot.conf was running for some reason.
<dr_willis> on my cell phone right now
<Miazma> dr_willis: this? -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Win32DiskImager
<siloxid`> .conf are config files, they don't run under normal conditions
<dr_willis> Miazma:  thats worked for me. i had to rename foo.iso to foo.img i recall
<dr_willis> theres other dd tools for windows
<Miazma> dr_willis: yeah, that was my second question. I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<hiemanshu> or just change the filter to all files, and yeah, win32diskimager is the best
<Lantizia> Lo, any recommendations on a make/model of 20+ inch touchscreen monitor that also has hdmi/hdcp (as well as normal vga/dvi)?
<Lantizia> I figure if I'm going to get a new monitor that can do both my pc and ps3 - it may as well be touchscreen for unity
<dr_willis> im not even sure how well unity does touch screens
<Lantizia> lol, if unity doesn't do well with touchscreens - then it truely is a totally useless interface
<dr_willis> more of a touchscreen drivers/x being so varied i imagine
<Lantizia> ever since it came out I've been swapping back to a gnome-panel (or equivalent) and giving unity the benefit of the doubt because I *don't* have a touchscreen monitor
<dr_willis> i cant really imagine using a touchscreen on a desktop pc
<hiemanshu> I have a 12" tablet (atom based) sitting here next to me, unity is nice with it
<dr_willis> i use a mouse on my tables sitting on my desk also
<hiemanshu> just wish I could get the damn pointer to show
<dr_willis> heh.
<hiemanshu> if I could, I'd use synergy to control it, either that, or move to XFCE or KDE or something
<deper29> hiemanshu: isn't your finger the pointer when you touch the screen?
<dr_willis> not seen any atom based tablets.   heard of them
<Lantizia> there doesn't even seem to be that many touchscreen monitors for sale (at least not on my two main computer-related shops scan.co.uk and aria.co.uk)
<hiemanshu> deper29: yeah, but when I'd like to use synergy, so need to get a mouse pointer to show
<dr_willis> i use so many keybord shortucts   touch screen would slow me down
<CharminTheMoose> I personally use Window Maker, nice window manager-with-a-dock
<dr_willis> aint you old skool. ;)
<dr_willis> its a 'warf'  i recall
<hiemanshu> if I cant find a solution, I am just going to install xmonad and stick with it
<CharminTheMoose> hehe
<dr_willis> i miss some of the wmaker features.. had some neat wmaker dock apps. and it had some neat options
<jiltdil> Complete hardisk cloning.. other that using clonezilla.Any idea?
<dr_willis> had some  really weird wriedness also
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  dd   ;)
<dr_willis> fsarchiver  but thats not a clone image
<dr_willis> it depends on details of what you are doing a lot jiltdil
<ubuntu075> My laptop has nvidia optimus and after installing nvidia drivers the onboard display reports a max resolution of 640x480 while it really is a 1080p display - how can i fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429178/
<dr_willis> !bumblebee
<dr_willis> installed bumblebee on it ubuntu075 ?
<jiltdil> we creating a partition image
<jiltdil> dr_willis, we creating a partition image and then we will deploy this on directly in 30 system how would we do
<jiltdil> we r facing a some prob with clonziolla
<dr_willis> clonezilla is designed for such tasks
<dr_willis> dd and a lot of patience is another way
<dr_willis> or partclone perhaps
<hari_> which java to download for ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis> !java | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jiltdil> and we r not able to deploy image
<jiltdil> dr_willis, image  is created but  we ar e not able to deploy image
<dr_willis> and why not?
<hari_> sir, bobweaver pl answer me which java i have to download for ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis> hari_:  you can use the java in the repos
<jiltdil> dr_willis, I will come again after sometime .
<bobweaver> what ever one you want hari_  then use update alternitivres to --configure version hari_
<hari_> i couldn't follow what u say, sir
<cselinux> hi all, new to this just making sure I am in the right spot
<cselinux> I need help with my wifi card with ubuntu its a broadcom 4311
<hari_> i am new to linux
<cselinux> welcome hari, I am as well
<ubuntu075> My laptop has nvidia optimus and after installing nvidia drivers the onboard display reports a max resolution of 640x480 while it really is a 1080p display - how can i fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429178/
<cselinux> is there were i go to get help with ubuntu?
<deper29> cselinux: what is your question
<cselinux> my wifi card is not working for ubuntu
<RomeoAva> Error: none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes:
<RomeoAva> Trying modes for CRTC 324
<RomeoAva> CRTC 324: trying mode 1366x768@0Hz with output at 1024x768@0Hz (pass 0)
<RomeoAva> CRTC 324: trying mode 1366x768@0Hz with output at 1024x768@0Hz (pass 1)
<cselinux> its a broadcom 4311
<wdp> ubuntu075, please pastebin your xorg log.
<black_> hi
<deper29> wdp: pretty sure ubuntu075 is spamming
<ayurjev> quit
<black_> hi i am new here can anyone help me??
<deper29> cselinux: haev you tried to install drivers?
<wdp> deper29, whether spamming or not, he/she is looking for help.
<lhavelund> black_: State your issue, maybe someone is able to do so.
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cselinux> deper29: where do i find these drivers?
<ayurjev> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deper29> cselinux: search 'additional drivers'
<deper29> in dash home
<black_> i am new here and trying to download real-player , i ve been able to download one but its not downloading any videos
<cselinux> deeper29: within my dash home or is there a dash home on this page that I am unaware of
<deper29> cselinux: there should be an application called additional drivers
<deper29> in that search bar thing when you click dash home
<ubuntu075> deper29: nope im here
<ubuntu075> wdp: sec
<deper29> ubuntu075: sorry, my bad
<cselinux> deeper29: I didn't get any applications it came up with about four results and they were items for sale online
<ubuntu075> wdp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429276/
<dr_willis> addational-drivers tool is under a tab in the 'software sources' tool in 12.10
<dr_willis> bbl
<cselinux> dr_willis: what does bbl mean?
<deper29> cselinux: be back later
<cselinux> okay thank you deeper29
<cselinux> deper29*
<ubuntu075> My laptop has nvidia optimus and after installing nvidia drivers the onboard display reports a max resolution of 640x480 while it really is a 1080p display - how can i fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429178/ xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429276/
<wdp> ubuntu075, take a look at lines 102 to 104
<wdp> ubuntu075, and stop repeating yourself over and over again. people won't answer if you do that.
<wdp> ubuntu075, i have no idea about nvidia "optimus" but it seems the "nvidia" driver is not used by xorg for your graphic ard. probably it's falling back to vesa or something else, which might explain the low resolution
<wdp> ubuntu075, you're sure the correct nvidia driver is installed? did you reboot after installation (just to make sure?)
<deper29> ubuntu075: I think you need bumblebee
<wdp> yup, i remember regarding that optimus stuff people need something else. but since i don't have such stuff i didn't bother yet.
<RomeoAva> I remove Bumblebee, reboot, and the resolution is bad, I will install again
<wdp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<cselinux> mr_willis:, deper29: I went to my additional drivers and selected using broadcom 802.11 linux STA driver from .....
<drag0nius> what i need to update to change hostname?
<drag0nius>  /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname isnt sufficient
<deper29> cselinux: it should say there's proprietary drivers or something to install
<drag0nius> it still says ssl certificate is invalid because of old hostname
<deper29> then after you install them you reboot and hopefully you will be good :)
<theredmoodwin> Does anyone here speak german? I need something translated. Just one word.
<theredmoodwin> I don't know of anywhere else there would be a big mass of people.
<AnAnt> Hello, someone messed badly with his laptop, seems he done something with libc6 installation
<deper29> drag0nius: did you restart after?
<AnAnt> is it possible to re-install libc6 in rescue mode (ie. after booting from Ubuntu install CD in rescue mode) ?
<drag0nius> yep
<drag0nius> also looks like hostname service isnt running at all
<ragsagar> How can I disable a service from startup?
<deper29> try sudo hostname <new hostname>
<drag0nius> there is no output
<auronandace> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<kracekumar> ubottu use python
<drag0nius> how would i include both old and new?
<almoxarife> ragsagar: is it shown at /etc/init.d/?
<almoxarife> ragsagar: what service?
<drag0nius> hmm maybe windows just holds old hostname
<drag0nius> and doesnt update
<deper29> drag0nius: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ubuntu075> wdp yes correct drivers are installed, and yes i rebooted. deper29: i have bumblebee.
<drag0nius> change hostname so it matches my ssl certificate
<drag0nius> i still have holder and issuer as old hostname
<drag0nius> even though i re-created it
<almoxarife> drag0nius: running a mail server there?
<alfredigno> ciao
<alfredigno> !lista
<ubottu> alfredigno: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shikata_ga_nai> hey guys i have been using ubuntu 10.04 in my new laptop for quite sometime, i kind of wonder why some desktop effects can't be used.I am sure enough that i enabled those effects in the settings menu.
<drag0nius> i can still ping old 'ubuntu-server' hostname
<drag0nius> from server itself
<lhavelund> !it > alfredigno
<drag0nius> i've sendmail installed
<lowrezz> hi
<lowrezz> my ubuntu doesn't start anymore
<RomeoAva> the same bug, after reboot
<lowrezz> i have some error like old refcount >0
<lowrezz> falied
<lowrezz> in … file …. dbus.c
<lowrezz> what the hell does that mean
<lhavelund> lowrezz: Watch your language, please - this is a family-friendly channel.
<lowrezz> sorry
<lowrezz> can anyone help me please with that issue?
<xx4h> hmja.
<lhavelund> !de > xx4h
<ubottu> xx4h, please see my private message
<drag0nius> so any ideas?
<lowrezz> thats the second time i install ubuntu and it fails
<lowrezz> after some time
<lowrezz> i have the server version btw
<lowrezz> anyone?
<almoxarife> lowrezz: pastebin /var/log/syslog
<deper29> shikata_ga_nai: like burn and stuff?
<lowrezz> i can't
<lowrezz> it does not boot
<almoxarife> lowrezz: where is that error seen?
<shikata_ga_nai> deper29,yeah and other several effects..
<deper29> shikata_ga_nai: nvidia card?
<xx4h> 2>/dev/null | foreach my $nick (@rest) { hi $nick };
<shikata_ga_nai> deper29,yep nvidia gt 630m .I have already installed the close source driver of this card from there site, still didn't work.
<deper29> shikata_ga_nai: did you enable the additional effects?
<deper29> er, extra effects or whatever it's called
<BabySuperman> if I'm using ubuntu 12.04, what's the program I'm using when I call 'service uwsgi restart'
<alfredigno> ciao
<alfredigno> !lista
<ubottu> alfredigno: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu075> wdp deper29 i already have bumblebee
<deper29> ubuntu075: I know. I don't know how else to help. I don't have nvidia optimus myself :(
<ubuntu075> wdp deper29 dkms status : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429314/
<ubuntu075> bbswitch = bumblebee
<almoxarife> !bubblebee
<almoxarife> !bumbblebee
<deper29> !bumblebee
<almoxarife> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> Package bumblebee does not exist in quantal
<deper29> i'm off to bed. it's too late
<deper29> shikata_ga_nai: I think what I did when I was on 10.04 was enable extra desktop effects, then reboot, then I was able to do the burning and other effects. Otherwise if I clicked the box it would just unclick itself right away
<lowrezz_> re
<lowrezz_> now i could log in
<shikata_ga_nai> deper29,yep i enabled it.So what now?
<ubuntu075> My laptop has nvidia optimus and after installing nvidia drivers the onboard display reports a max resolution of 640x480 while it really is a 1080p display - how can i fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429178/ xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429276/ | bumblebee is installed as well as correct drivers
<lowrezz_> well i think i should switch back to debian
<AndroUser> ..
<lowrezz_> now i have a screen
<lowrezz_> that says waiting for network configuration
<lowrezz_> I'm using ubuntu server btw
<lowrezz_> what does that mean, the network interface is not working?
<heoyea_> death
<almoxarife> lowrezz_: it means that a network connection could not be made
<almoxarife> lowrezz_: you are installing or running?
<lowrezz_> running
<lowrezz_> it worked yesterday
<lowrezz_> either i got hacked or i don't know
<notwist> lowrezz_: your network settings not working is hardly a first indicator that you "got hacked"
<almoxarife> lowrezz_: i doubt you got 'hacked'
<dr_willis> dog chewed on the cable :) is more likely
<lowrezz_> it writes connect() were incorrect, assertion "re_fcount >0 .... dbus-server.c
<lowrezz_> line706
<lowrezz_> so what does that mean?
<dr_willis> what says that lowrezz_ ?
<lowrezz_> when i try to boot up
<lowrezz_> it stops
<lowrezz_> and says that
<notwist> lowrezz_: thats not something ive ever seen during an ubuntu boot
<lowrezz_> after that it goes on booting
<lowrezz_> after some while
<junkyhlm> hi guys ( and gals) could someone help me out with some pointers on openvpn and how to route traffic from a specific program?
<lowrezz_> but the pc is not appearing in the network
<lowrezz_> can't ping it or anything else
<notwist> lowrezz_: does it get an ip?
<lowrezz_> yes
<notwist> ...and it is?
<dr_willis> can it ping other machines?
<lowrezz_> the old one
<lowrezz_> yes
<notwist> lowrezz_: "the old one"? how do you think im supposed to understand what that means?
<dr_willis> can it ping  its own ip?
<lowrezz_> wait i try
<paracetamol> .....
<paracetamol> .......
<lhavelund> paracetamol: Please don't do that.
<paracetamol> ?
<dr_willis> do you have a support question?
<stemid_> my system is using a lot of diskcache, 1G, it has 2G RAM in total. it's running postgresql and it's swapping 70MB right now. with just 10M free. the daemon.log has not been written since its last iteration, daemon.log.1.
<stemid_> I wonder if I should upgrade RAM in it.
<stemid_> feels like I should.
<junkyhlm> I have a server running rtorrent and apache2 and i only want the rtorrent traffic to be tunneled through openvpn. Is this possible?
<notwist> junkyhlm im pretty sure openvpn can work on a port-to-port basis so yes, you could tunnel only the port that rtorrent uses
<notwist> junkyhlm try reading the openvpn manual because i have no idea how
<junkyhlm> notwist: ok yeah i've been searching for 3 days now and i cant find any help on the subject. I've reached the conclusion that it's possible through iptables but since i quite the noob on openvpn and iptables, i'll need someone to teach me
<heoyea_> no money
<junkyhlm> anyone thats up for the task of helping me can PM me, i want to learn! :)
<van7hu> hi, I am using 10.04 desktop edition, where is my open-jdk-6 installed?
<heoyea_> menu
<stemid> van7hu: dpkg -L open-jdk-6
<notwist> junkyhlm: theres plenty of books on both iptables and openvpn ;)
<van7hu> stemid, thanks
<notwist> junkyhlm: the way you learn stuff is by having an actual goal and then reading up on it, not getting ready made solutions from someone else
<ragsagar> almoxarife: autofs and it is there.
<junkyhlm> notwist: i dont want any ready made solution, i want to learn but the info i've found got a bit steep learning curve
<ragsagar> I just installed and configure autofs. It is running now. How can I check that if it is enabled to start duing booting?
<notwist> junkyhlm: the learning curve is always steep to begin with, thats why you gotta push through and the next time you have a problem it will be 10x easier to solve
<dr_willis> well if autofs is  a service managed by upstart it should have a conf file in /etc/init
<ragsagar> dr_willis: /etc/init/autofs.conf exists
<junkyhlm> yeah i know that but i'ts always good to have someone to bounce ideas and questions with
<dr_willis> so it should start at boot
<dr_willis> unless you edit the .conf to tell it not to
<ragsagar> dr_willis: thanks. how can i disable that?
<dr_willis> see the upstart cookbook for  the various ways to stop a service
<dr_willis> one way.. rename it to autofs.dontrun
<heoyea_> uninstall
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> Does anyone know when Ubuntu will include the Trac 1.0 package instead of using the 0.12 version that has been distributed for ages?
<heoyea_> next time
<Braden`> I doubt that
<Braden`> Any intelligible answer?
<heoyea_> do it urself then
<dr_willis> check with the package maintainer perhaps
<Braden`> How do I do that?
<dr_willis> !info trac
<ubottu> trac (source: trac): Enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.3-1 (quantal), package size 1800 kB, installed size 6481 kB
<Braden`> 0.13 was released over a year ago
<dr_willis> not sure. there is the #ubuntu-dev channel i think..
<Braden`> Ok, thanks
<Braden`> Nobody is there
<dr_willis> or was it ubuntu-developers
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<somsip> Braden`: these have links to the developers http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=trac
<somsip> *or maintainers
<dr_willis> yea. maintainers is the proper term. ;)
<lowrezz__> almoxarife: why don't think i I'm not hacked?
<lowrezz__> i mean why do you doubt it
<dr_willis> seems 13.04 has version 12.4 of trac
<dr_willis> err 0.12.4
<almoxarife> lowrezz__: like i said, where is the syslog?
<junkyhlm> Anyone that could point me in the best direction for books and help with OpenVPN?
<lowrezz__> ok
<heoyea_> openvpn.com
<lowrezz__> almoxarife: i fixed it
<lowrezz__> it was a problem on the router side i guess
<lowrezz__> strange
<lowrezz__> almoxarife: thanks a lot for your help anyway
<dannydodar> can somone help out
<ikonia> if you ask a question, people will try
<ironhalik> When I put Ubuntu 12.04 into hibernation, it locks the bios not allowing it to boot from other drives, until the hibernated OS boots again
<ironhalik> is there any way around it?
<dannydodar> does anyone know a way to get source engine games to run at full spec without wine
<heoyea_> install windows
<dannydodar> why is wine so bad at running some games
<dannydodar> well yeah
<meowagism> join #debian
<dannydodar> that was an option but i think microsoft are blood sucking bastards
<ironhalik> heoyea_: I dualboot, thats why I want to hibernate my Ubuntu install and boot into windows
<lhavelund> dannydodar: Watch your language, and keep your hostility out of this channel, please.
<dannydodar> yes
<ironhalik> it kinda works, but I need to wait through the POST screen to GRUB, then do a hard reset and boot into windows
<dannydodar> my grub seems to freeze up
<dannydodar> idk why
<dannydodar> lol, im sat in school doing an e c-commerce power point for my ict work
<heoyea_> ironhalik: why u need to hibernate if u booting into another os
<ironhalik> heoyea_: to save my session
<dannydodar> i do it, its faster
<ironhalik> ideally, I would like the option make GRUB boot into certain os the next reboot
<dannydodar> i think theres a way
<dannydodar> you would have to re-code dos
<ironhalik> I dont do DOS ;>
<dannydodar> add an option to start grub with a key at boot
<dannydodar> lol
<dannydodar> ITS FUN!!]
<dannydodar> lol
<ikonia> ok - could we return to ubuntu discussion please,
<ironhalik> it was, 10 years ago
<dannydodar> i find dos hard, i dont tend to play with it
<dannydodar> what i meen is; "you could use dos to code somthing into bios so that on start up you would have to manualy start grub and it would boot for you
<ikonia> ok - could we return to ubuntu discussion please,
<ironhalik> ikonia: I'm asking how to make Ubuntu not lock BIOS after hibernation
<ironhalik> so It's kinda an ubuntu discussion
<ikonia> ironhalik: yeah talking nonsense about writing dos into the bios isn't a discussion though
<ikonia> ironhalik: ubuntu doesn't touch the bios
<ikonia> ironhalik: are you sure it's the bios that's the problem and not a device ?
<dannydodar> no it doesnt
<ikonia> ironhalik: that said hibernation is known to cause problems on certain hardware devices due to their weak linux support
<dannydodar> i know
<dannydodar> i only know  a little
<ironhalik> ikonia: I don't know whats the cause, but after I hibernate and reboot, I can't choose different drive to boot until GRUB loads
<dannydodar> most of my code is done by a few devs
<ironhalik> then I need to do a hard reset and boot in whatever I want
<fabricio_raszeja> Hello everyone :D
<SpaceRocket> how to add nameserver from command line or disable resolvconf update ?
<ikonia> ironhalik: thats normal though isn't it, when you reboot it resumes from hibernation
<lostfile> SpaceRocket: sudo echo "nameserver {ip}" > /etc/resolv.conf
<ironhalik> ikonia: yeah, but I would prefer it to show GRUB before it resumes my session. Or allow me to choose boot drive in POST
<soulnafein> This is my xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429437/ I'm having a blank screen problem at boot after installing nvidia-current drivers via the additional drivers application in ubuntu 12.04. I'm on a Macbook Air 3,2. I'm really struggling to figure out what to do.
<lostfile> SpaceRocket: then, chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<soulnafein> I need accelerated 3d drivers so that I can develop a WebGL application.
<ikonia> ironhalik: but that's not expected behaviour
<ikonia> ironhalik: you're asking for a feature change
<llutz> SpaceRocket: echo "nameserver a.b.c.d" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<ironhalik> ikonia: I'm asking for a choice.
<llutz> !resolv.conf | SpaceRocket
<ubottu> SpaceRocket: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<SpaceRocket> lostfile, what does +i do ?
<lostfile> SpaceRocket: A file with the 'i' attribute cannot be modified
<lostfile> SpaceRocket: cannot be deleted or renamed, no link can be created to this file, no data can be written to the file..
<babilen> (ugly hack in the context of name resolution)
<Phoebus> Any ideas to quickly script deleting files older than 3 weeks? cheers!
<max999> Phoebus: i find on tons of ways to do this on google.
<wdp_> someone here using drbd+heartbeat in ubuntu server? llutz maybe? :-)
<tree48> My right click is not working in HP DM4 Pavilion Series 1063cl notebook in installed ubuntu 12.04. please help
<max999> Phoebus: most use a cronjob / shell script with find and -atime or -mtime to check access or modified age.
<llutz> Phoebus: find /path -mtime +21 -delete
<wdp_> (right, i should ask a proper question) I have trouble getting heartbeat to work. It is not mounting the device automatically, and I get: some errors regarding the ip address which i've set according to this page: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DRBD
<Phoebus> max999, yes, looking at some of this but need something simpler.
<llutz> wdp_: neither i use drdb nor ubuntu-server, sry
<lostfile> max999: +1
<max999> Phoebus, simpler than a one liner? ;)
<Phoebus> llutz, coolio
<Phoebus> thanks a ton :)
<wdp_> llutz, kk :-)
<max999> use atime if you want to keep accessed files though.
<llutz> Phoebus: add a "-type f" and test with echo or ls -l before
<ikonia> ironhalik: that choice is not exected behaviour, so you are asking for a feature/design change
<ikonia> ironhalik: I don't see how that's going to eb very easy to achieve due to how different hardware vendors provide interaction
<wdp_> nvm. solved.
<jellow> does jaunty still get updates ? I only get 404s
<jellow> :y fears were correct :(
<jellow> my*
<dr_willis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dr_willis> been EOL for over a year now jellow
<dr_willis> time to upgrade
<dr_willis> over 2 years. ;)
<jellow> time flys eh ;(
<PickUpThatCan> Dear ikonia, for kicking me on the turn of a dime / drop of a hat, special message for you:
<dr_willis> I always stay with the latest release..
<PickUpThatCan> ikonia: ┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐ http://youtu.be/bKeU92wXl4I?t=11m34s ┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐
<dr_willis> turn of a dime?
<max999> bans not worth much i once did put free proxies on a test, irc doesnt recognize any of them.
<jellow> how do I change tty resolution ? I have no google sorry
<max999> jellow: get lynx and you have google ;)
<dr_willis> jellow:  well used to be you could use fbset to change the framebuffer consoles.. but im not even sure that framebuffers are enabled any more
<jellow> max999:  lynx is a beast I have yet to tame
<dr_willis> !fb
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<max999> jellow: its pretty simple you just need to use a few keys =)
<dr_willis> lynx https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> or use links
<jellow> now I neet to learn how to copy paste ..
<dr_willis> ive noticed my consoles are slightly smaller
<dr_willis> !info gpm | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-6 (quantal), package size 205 kB, installed size 495 kB
<dr_willis> gpm lets you use a mouse on the console
<max999> !info !info | max
<ubottu> max: info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-10ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 97 kB, installed size 361 kB
<max999> :)
<SpaceRocket> chattr Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf, any help?
<dr_willis> whats saying that SpaceRocket ?
<Duke_> hi! how i see the files in trash can in ubuntu?
<SpaceRocket> dr_willis, chattr +i
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<dr_willis> SpaceRocket:  why are you using chattr +i?
<SpaceRocket> dr_willis, to keep conf in that file permenantely after I tried many other ways
<Duke_> dr_willis: thank you
<ciss> hi, i have multiple ip addresses bound to one interface. currently the web server listening can be accessed via all ips, but responds only on the first one.
<ciss> what steps do i need to take to make it respond with the ip it received the request from?
<ciss> i'm guessing something about configuring routes?
<sevenforall> I keep getting system error messages while everything keeps working. Isn't there a way to turn them off?
<sevenforall> The prompts are more annoying than whatever issue they're warning about
<dr_willis> what 'system error' messages do you mean.
<sevenforall> I don't know, it simply comes up with prompts that there's *something* wrong, and if I'd like to report that
<sevenforall> I'll take a screen next time it comes up
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<sevenforall> Oh, why thank you :)
<sevenforall> No shit, I am typing that command as it comes up again, lol
<sevenforall> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012121312%3A24%3A20%28Workspace1%29.png
<lhavelund> sevenforall: Watch your language please
<sevenforall> lhavelund: Hm?
<lhavelund> sevenforall: Your language. This is a family-friendly channel.
<sevenforall> lhavelund: Yes, I understand, but what's wrong with it?
<lhavelund> Re-read your sentence, then you should be able to pick it out.
<dr_willis> instead of typing a 5 word sentance that the dialog had.. you pasted a massive huge screen show to show a ittsy bittsy dialog box.. ;P thats amuzeing..
<lhavelund> For now, let's keep that out of this channel.
<dr_willis> Thats the apport dialog - see the url i gave above
<sevenforall> lhavelund: I assume you're talking about 'no ****', then? Aha... Well, all right, if you insist. My apologies.
<sevenforall> dr_willis: I got that, thanks
<lhavelund> sevenforall: Apology accepted! And thanks for understanding.
<sevenforall> dr_willis: And, well, I just like making huge screenshots ;)
<trap88> my touchpad right click is not working. Its HP pavilion DM4 1063cl. All the links to enable-clickpad in the support group is broken. Please Help!
<sevenforall> trap88: Are you certain it's not a hardware problem?
<trap88> sevenforall: yes
<sevenforall> trap88: All right, let's have a look
<trap88> sevenforall: sure :)
<sevenforall> trap88: What Ubuntu version are you on?
<trap88> sevenforall: 12.04.1
<trap88> LTS
<trap88> sevenforall: any ideas ?
<sevenforall> trap88: On a forum, I find this array of commands, have you tried those? http://pastie.org/5519916
<sevenforall> *found
<trap88> sevenforall: yes
<trap88> but requirese reboot
<guuest> can you help, please, with pulseaudio and alsa problems?
<dr_willis> guuest:  give the channel details and see
<sevenforall> trap88: You can't reboot?
<Duke_> how i set files as rewritable?
<Duke_> and folders too
<ikonia> Duke_: use the gui
<ikonia> or chmod
<MonkeyDust> Duke_  chmod 755
<Duke_> thank you ikonia and MonkeyDust :)
<sevenforall> Ah, permissions, something I still don't fully get, which is a huge security threat
<guuest> most audio applications (like virtual piano, or sound editors) need a alsa audio but i have a pulseaudio with alsa. These apps do not work
<subhojit777> I extracted apache solr in my system. It was supposed to give me start.jar file, while I got start.jar.sha1 file. I googled and found that a Mac user fixed this problem by installing xcode in her sysytem. How to do this in Ubuntu
<guuest> why they don't work?
<trap88_> sevenforall: yup It worked man :) thanks
<trap88_> sevenforall: i googled a lot. where did you find those scripts ?
<sevenforall> trap88_: It was literally the first link, lol
<sevenforall> Googled for "ubuntu touchpad right click", top link was "[SOLVED] HP Mini 210 touchpad right click not working"
<gara> hi.. i'm new user ubuntu 12.10 :)
<sevenforall> Scrolled down a comment or 5, and bam, there it was :P
<sevenforall> gara: New to Ubuntu, or new to 12.10?
<sevenforall> trap88_: Glad it worked :) np
<trap88_> sevenforall: :( what did you search ?
<gara> ubuntu 12.10
<sevenforall> trap88_: "ubuntu touchpad right click"
<sevenforall> gara: Is it all that different from 12.10 besides the fact I personally think the buttons have got uglier?
<guuest> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<guuest> please
<ikonia> guuest: you need to ask a question rather than do silly things like heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<ikonia> guuest: that way people listen and respond rather than put you on ignore
<sevenforall> ikonia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCsfHVM5x_I#t=70s
<gara> sevenforall: try searching it on google
<sevenforall> gara: What, exactly?
<ikonia> sevenforall: why are you posting that junk in here ?
<bazhang> gara, please Never recommend google here
<subhojit__> I extracted apache solr in my system. It was supposed to give me start.jar file, while I got start.jar.sha1 file. I googled and found that a Mac user fixed this problem by installing xcode in her sysytem. How to do this in Ubuntu
<gara> bazhang: sorry, i dont know
<bazhang> subhojit__, there is no xcode for linux. did you want to compile? then install build-essential
<bazhang> !compile | subhojit__
<ubottu> subhojit__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ikonia> doesn't lok like it's a compile
<ikonia> looks like it's starting a java application
<subhojit__> ikonia, right
<subhojit__> this will start apache application
<ikonia> subhojit__: the sha1 file is probably a checksum of the java file
<enzotib> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<subhojit__> ikonia, then how do I obtain the original file from the checksum
<ikonia> subhojit__: it's not in the checksum,
<subhojit__> ikonia, sha1 is an encryption algo right?
<ikonia> subhojit__: very true
<ikonia> subhojit__: so it could be an encypted file, although I feel is probably a checkshum
<subhojit__> ikonia, when I open the file in vim it just shows some encrypted code
<subhojit__> ikonia, do you think http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/sigtool.1.html this will help?
<ikonia> subhojit__: ok, so it could be an encypted file
<ikonia> subhojit__: I don't know if that will help as I have no information about the file
<ikonia> subhojit__: I don't think that will help as creating a checksum/sig of an encypted file adds no value
<subhojit__> ikonia, hmm right..
<sevenforall> ikonia: To give an impression of what guuest sounded like to me. No reason to be tense about it, c'mon now.
<ikonia> sevenforall: you just posted a pointless link in a support channel to mock another user, unacceptable "c'mon now"
<sevenforall> ikonia: Making a scene about it isn't going to make it any better. Person never asked a question in the first place, it was silent, no one was really bothered by it. Just ignore it.
<ikonia> sevenforall: no, don't post that random stuff please.
<sevenforall> ikonia: You've wasted more lines on your critique than that video ever did. Again, just ignore it.
<Brian01> hi
<Bitcho> hi Brian01
<Brian01> anyone here use Zorin OS?
<MonkeyDust> Brian01  #zorinos
<srhb> I have an intermittent problem where after suspending my laptop, it immediately wakes up. However I haven't been able to figure out what causes it. Only a reboot will make suspend work again after that happens. Where do I start diagnosing this? Are there any relevant log files?
<srhb> (I know some of them, but I've probably missed something obvious(
<Brian01> Compiz keeps crashing wanna get rid of it
<MonkeyDust> Brian01 ask in the channel  #zorinos
<Brian01> thanks
<ActionParsnip> exit
<sevenforall> Yep, back. Again, sorry for the miscommunication.
<sevenforall> What's the time in the US? It's silent.
<ikonia> sevenforall: it's ubuntu technical support/discussion channel
<ikonia> or goggle for timezone differences
<ikonia> not chat channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus for general chatter
<sarfraz_> how to configure DDNS
<joey8> sarfraz_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=configure+ddns&t=canonical
<sevenforall> sarfraz_: I think you want to ask over at #networking, they'll be able to give more specific and correct answers.
<sarfraz_> how to configure dynamic dns inside ubuntu
<bazhang> sarfraz_, with your router?
<sarfraz_> no
<bazhang> sarfraz_, explain what you are trying to do, first
<TheLordOfTime> sarfraz_, what're you trying to do anyways...?
<sarfraz_> i have configured dhcp and i also want to configure ddns inside dhcp
<sevenforall> sarfraz_: Are you experiencing any connectivity issues? What exactly are you trying to achieve?
<sarfraz_> i have configured dhcp and i also want to configure ddns inside dhcp
<almoxarife> sarfraz_: you want a full blown server or something like a cache
<sarfraz_> a server
<almoxarife> sarfraz_: bind
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<ikonia> sarfraz_: there are some good doucments on the ISC site around using the ISC bind / dhcpd daemon together
<ikonia> sarfraz_: it's also worth grabbing the O'reilly DNS cookbook if you're going to do this sort of thing as it has some good examples, good info and takes you beyond what you want to do to things you didn't know you could do
<Guest42633> Hello, this is a my first day in IRC chat. Only speak spanish, my english is very bad, excused my, i like speak with spanish people or castellano languaje. Salute for all people of Linux!!!
<srhb> Guest42633: try #ubuntu-es ?
<Guest42633> ok, thanks
<sevenforall> #ubuntu-es
<sevenforall> Whops, forgot the /j, my bad ;)
<Guest42633> Thanks!!!
<sevenforall> Guest42633: You can try using your best English to ask in here, we might be able to help as well. Many more people in this channel, so your question will be answered sooner (given we understand it)
<almoxarife> i want to be able to pastebinit a mouse-highlite, how would i do that?
<sevenforall> What exactly are you highlighting?
<srhb> I'm curious, does ksplice integration mean that when I see updates to the linux kernel in apt-get upgrade, I in fact don't need to reboot?
<almoxarife> sevenforall: does not matter, just some high-lite
<sarfraz_> how to configure of dynamic domain dns on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-4 (quantal), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3084 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; arm; armel; armhf)
<sevenforall> almoxarife: I think in this case it might be easier to just copy/paste it to Pastebin
<almoxarife> sevenforall: thats not easier
<sevenforall> Afaik, pastebinit is more relevant when you want to paste the outputs of a command
<almoxarife> exec rekonq  "https://www.google.com/search?q=$googleWord"; <-- sevenforall... , that already high-lites/copys/pastes to google,
<sarfraz_> how to configure of dynamic domain dns on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sarfraz_  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<sarfraz_> yes
<almoxarife> sarfraz_: how do you mean dynamic? are you talking about within your own network?
<sarfraz_> yes
<almoxarife> yes, what? sort of expand on what you are trying to achive, sarfraz_...
<Danic> is there something like an unstable repository for ubuntu, with the current version of any software?
<almoxarife> Danic: those would be 'ppa's
<almoxarife> Danic: nice and unstable
<Danic> i have a look
<Danic> thx
<oskar-> Danic:  Debian unstable ;)
<Danic> can I put debian unstable repos in ubuntu sources list?
<oskar-> Danic:  i would not do it ;)
<Danic> ^^
<almoxarife> Danic: i would not, but you do want 'unstable' it seems
<MonkeyDust> Danic  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Danic> Ha, no :) I know it form Debian. I just want to have current software. In debian its called unstable, which does not necessarily mean unstable´software.
<sarfraz_>  how to configure of dynamic domain dns on ubuntu
<sarfraz_>  how to configure of dynamic  dns on ubuntu
<oskar-> sarfraz_:  search for a ddns tutorial in a web search engine of your choice...
<lun0> guten morgen
<bhavesh> noting happens when i click additional drivers in ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bhavesh> nothing*
<Devilholk_> Uhm.. so I just installed ubuntu on a machine and I try to find the hardware drivers manager, google suggests System -> Administration but I don't find anything like that except system settings. I also searched in dash for additional drivers, no hits.
<Devilholk_> Is this changed or have I lost parts of this system during install? o.O
<lhavelund> Devilholk_: I hear it's in Software Sources
<Devilholk_> Thanks, I'll have a look
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Unhammer> hi, what file do I have to edit after moving partitions around?
<Unhammer> /boot/grub-something?
<Unhammer> I moved swap, / and /home
<Unhammer> so I'm guessing some UUID's might have changed, or something
<gol> Hi guys! I have created a simple script for ubuntu which depends on ImageMagick, should I credit ImageMagick on the head of teh script? What attributions are must?
<Psi-Jack> Unhammer: Umm. Mostly /etc/fstab
<oskar-> Unhammer:  /etc/fstab, perhaps /boot/grub/devices.map, and remember to have grub correctly installed and its updated
<Psi-Jack> Unhammer: Though for / as well, you may need to update-grub2 if / contains your /boot
<Unhammer> it does
<Unhammer> ok
<agsel> hey
<fantasma> Hi^^
<Unhammer> should /dev/disk/by-uuid show the actual UUID even if I haven't edited /etc/fstab etc.?
<agsel> got a new computer. want to have windows and ubuntu. any tips whether I should use dual boot or virtual installation?
<agsel> have win 7
<agsel> and quite good hardware setup
<fantasma> Is it a Laptop, or a desktop?
<Psi-Jack> Unhammer: Yes. /dev/disk/* is generated by udevd, not fstab.
<Myrtti> agsel: what do you plan to do with the laptop, and what GPU is it?
<Unhammer> Psi-Jack,  ok, thanks
<agsel> Myrtti: gpu is K2000M, dell precision. mostly I use linux
<agsel> I would say 90% time I use linux
<agsel> even 95%
<agsel> but I have dual boot currently. if I had virtual solution, may-be I would use more. it just takes time to reboot into win
<oskar-> agsel:  do you need windows with direct hardware access for gaming or similar performance hungry tasks?
<greenit> hehe, the only reason i have windows on my pc too beneath linux^^
<greenit> why i have*
<Psi-Jack> dpac: We don't need a play-by-play of your IRC status through nick changes, or any other form of advertisement of it. :/
<autopilot> hi - please could someone show me how to tar a directory but exclude a subdirectory from the archive please?
<Unhammer> oh, it started fine after a second reboot with no changes. Odd, but I guess I should be happy =P
<agsel> oskar-: I do some gaming
<agsel> but I can boot to windows then
<oskar-> autopilot:  see the manpage. a simple example: tar -c -v -f archive.tar --exclude=dir/subdir  dir
<agsel> I will keep windows anyhow
<agsel> still need MSoffice etc
<agsel> but otherwise I do programming
<srhb> agsel: You'll probably be surprised how good wine has become.
<oskar-> agsel:  for gaming windows should run natively, for office, a virtualized windows would be sufficient. i have both ;)
<srhb> I game in wine, outputting to my discrete GPU.
<srhb> If your processor supports hardware address remapping, you can probably virtualize everything (if you have two GPUs)
<Unhammer> for gaming, buy a wii, better for your health and free drive space =P
<srhb> Sadly, mine does not.
<autopilot> oskar-: thx - didn't realize the excluded dir had to be relative, that should do it
 * Unhammer just removed the win7 partition after not having booted it since buying the laptop
<srhb> Unhammer: Fried mine right when I got it, wine rocks. :P
<Unhammer> :)
<srhb> Then again, I'm on a tiny tiny SSD.
<Unhammer> ditto
<greenit> well, sadly gw2 does not run as fluent as in windows, so i will keep it for now :S
<diverdude> I have a problem with free space in my root file system and i dont know whats hogging all the space. Is there a way to get some sort of overview of what takes up all the space?
<srhb> diverdude: something like du -sd 1 /
<srhb> diverdude: You might have to sudo it to not get permission errors
<srhb> diverdude: Once you locate the hogging directory, do the same command, but with that path
<diverdude> srhb, invalid option --d
<srhb> diverdude: -d, not --d
<diverdude> yeah i wrote du -sd 1 /
<srhb> Oh sorry
<srhb> du -hd 1 /
<srhb> I'm rusty :-)
<diverdude> mm same error
<srhb> It appears you have a different version of du then.
<diverdude> its -sh
<greenit> diverdude: which version says du when you write "du --version"
<srhb> diverdude: No, that's not what I wanted to do. I wanted depth 1, ie. -d 1 as well as human units -h
<Nexuus> you trying to get a report of usage from / ?
<srhb> yes, but he will want to dive deeper than df
<Nexuus> ok.
<srhb> (Most likely)
<Nexuus> easiest thing is to cd /
<Nexuus> then sudo du -hs *
<srhb> Anyway, once you get the newer version of du, the workflow I like is du -hd 1 / | sort -h -- then take note of the directories at the bottom (biggest ones) and run the command on that path instead until you find the culprit
<diverdude> its v. 8.5
<srhb> 8.13 here
<greenit> +
<srhb> But it's true, you can emulate it with -s instead
<srhb> just replace du -hd 1 / with du -hs /*
<MonkeyDust> du -hs /* 2>/dev/null      to get rid of the errors
<McQueen> hi, i am connecting to my server via ssh. how can i upgrade it 11.04 to 12.04 via terminal?
<MonkeyDust> McQueen  you can't
<srhb> McQueen: Google dist-upgrade
<Pici> !google | srhb
<ubottu> srhb: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Pici> srhb: also, a dist-upgrade is not the proper way to upgrade to a new release.
<srhb> Pici: Apologies, I thought that he needed the word.
<Pici> McQueen: You'll need to upgrade to 11.10 and then to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> McQueen  if you have physical access to the remote pc, best were to fresh install
<MonkeyDust> after backup ^^^^
<McQueen> i cant access phtsical... its so far...
<joey8> Pici: me too
<McQueen> i am trying to install iredmail. but its not support 11.04
<joey8> srhb: me too
<joey8> i meant
<McQueen> do you know a mail server like iredmail which i can install to 11.04
<srhb> McQueen: Apparently, as Pici pointed out, I was confused about the upgrade mechanisms of Ubuntu. Please see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<anii> hey you, every time i open something (nautilus, google chrome) my computer opens also the ubuntu software center, whats wrong ? o.O
<joey8> anii:  i had this once and i had to change program prefferences for some reason
<McQueen> srhb, i read it... but do-release-upgrade doesnt running on my server.  -bash: ./do-release-upgrade: No such file or directory
<anii> joey8: im german, i didnt understand what you mean, what are the profram prefferences i have to change?
<joey8> anii:  PM PLEASE
<srhb> McQueen: You probably meant do-release-upgrade, not ./do-release-upgrade, and I believe it is part of the update-manager-core package, if you do not have it (you should, I think)
<ubuntuha> Hi
<anii> Hello ubuntuha
<juniour> hi
<juniour> guys i wan t read the file /var/log/wtmp how can i read that
<srhb> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<srhb> Aha!
<srhb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<McQueen> srhb, thanks
<juniour> "last:" command extracts the information from thae file /var/log/wtmp buti want to read ti directly
<McQueen> Pici, thanks
<juniour> any idea
<juniour> ?
<joey8> juniour: will “cat” work for you ok
<srhb> juniour: It's a binary file, why don't you want to use the tool designed to read it?
<srhb> juniour: You can pipe the output of last to a file if you want a copy.
<juniour> joey8 its cat will give out put but its human readeable
<juniour> sorry not human readeble
<juniour> srhb yea i know its "last"
<srhb> juniour: What's the problem then. :)
<juniour> srhb its the binary or something
<srhb> juniour: Yes, but what is the problem with using last to dump a human readable version from it?
<srhb> juniour: That is, after all, exactly what last is designed to do.
<Unhammer> <diverdude> I have a problem with free space in my root file system and i dont
<Unhammer> 	    know whats hogging all the space. Is there a way to get some sort
<Unhammer> 	    of overview of what takes up all the space?
<Unhammer> if you have ncdu installed:
<Unhammer> sudo ncdu /
<FloodBot1> Unhammer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michealPW> Grr, why does it seem I have to restart Ubuntu for updates so much lately? Esp. _this_ update, there was no kernel or anything just Gwibber and I think Apt. It's as bad as Windows.
<Unhammer> though you probably have to "sudo apt-get install ncdu" first, which might be hard if your / is almost empty =P
<srhb> juniour: To put it differently, if you want to read wtmp without using last, you will need to write a program that does exactly the same thing as last. Does that make sense?
<searching> Openbox menu.xml how to insert color and background color ?
<srhb> juniour: If you want to write that very same program, you can do man 5 wtmp for a description of the binary format for all your programming needs.
<Unhammer> (and by empty I mean full)
<shadow98> anyone have an idea what vino-server would crash using ultravnc and issue a ctrl-c command....this does not happen with tightvnc viewer....it does happen with realvnc however....i like the ultravnc viewer much better so would like to use it
<wachpwnski> Is it normal for the /boot partition to be 95% full?
<wachpwnski> I keep getting a weird error gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<wachpwnski> E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1
<Unhammer> wachpwnski,  ubuntu keeps old linux-versions around in boot, so it will eventually get filled up if it's small
<wachpwnski> I see that now
<Unhammer> I don't know what the standard procedure is for how to delete them ..
<MonkeyDust> wachpwnski  use the 3rd party ubuntu-tweak to remove the old kernels -- not in the repos, www.ubuntu-tweak.com
<MonkeyDust> 3rd party app*
<shady_> hi
<shady_> need help with ncmpcpp
<wachpwnski> I did sudo apt-get purge linux-image-<version>
<wachpwnski> how can you tell which kernel you are using uname -a?
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: that will also work
<shady_> i can't set the progressbar_look with more than 2 characcter in ncmpcpp
<shady_> can anybody help me? thanks
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: just dont purge the active kernel-image
<rushboy> hello can anyone please help me out with this : I'm confused about understanding the difference between manually installing a program and cloning the same program's files on github using git clone command
<shadow98> anyone have an idea what vino-server would crash using ultravnc and issue a ctrl-c command....this does not happen with tightvnc viewer....it does happen with realvnc however....i like the ultravnc viewer much better so would like to use it
<srhb> rushboy: Depends what you mean by "manually installing"
<rushboy> srhb, using sudo apt-get
<srhb> rushboy: If you mean by means of apt-get, the difference is that you get package management this way, ie. proper control of versions, deletions etc.
<rushboy> srhb, using sudo apt-get install
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: after that re-run 'update-grub' for good measure
<srhb> rushboy: If you use your own from-source installation, you get to do all the management by hand.
<srhb> rushboy: Including the fact that it is not counted as installed with respect to packages that depend on it.
<shady_> i can't set the progressbar_look with more than 2 characcter in ncmpcpp
<Unhammer> rushboy,  also, when git cloning, you typically get the "bleeding-edge" version, which might be quite buggy
<rushboy> srhb, can u please tell me exactly what is 'from-source installation'
<srhb> rushboy: So in fact, I would classify the from-source solution (ie. git, etc.) as the manual ones, and you should not prefer them unless you have very good reason.
<srhb> rushboy: From source means that you are compiling and installing the program from its source code that you got, for example, from git. Contrast this to the binary deb packages that apt-get uses.
<wachpwnski> are those just the images? I can technically delete them all?
<Unhammer> shady_,  tried #mpd ?
<wachpwnski> Or do I need to keep one?
<srhb> wachpwnski: You need to keep the current one.
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: leave the active image
<Unhammer> keep one!
<rushboy> srhb, for eg : I want to install LibreOffice Writer and I also want to edit it's source code according to my needs how do I do this ?
<srhb> rushboy: You use the git version, or deb-src version. It's a big task though. :-)
<wachpwnski> almoxarife:  how do I set the active kernel? Because it is not using the latest kernel
<srhb> rushboy: The reason that I say this is that you don't usually see this confusion of binary vs. src from people who know how to modify source code, but please don't let me discourage you. :)
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: what is not using the active image? you are using a kernel-image, right now, which is it? and dont delete it
<rushboy> srhb, okay if I go with using the git version so is it okay if I just clone the repos on git ?
<srhb> rushboy: Of course it's okay, you just forego the package management. Don't worry about it, your own version can coexist with the packaged version if you so desire.
<shadow98> anyone have an idea what vino-server would crash using ultravnc and issue a ctrl-c command....this does not happen with tightvnc viewer....it does happen with realvnc however....i like the ultravnc viewer much better so would like to use it
<nitzer> hey! i'm having trouble with my usb remobavle devices being recognized while plugged in ... any idea what could be?
<wachpwnski> almoxarife:  http://pastebin.com/iescrY8V
<rushboy> srhb, yes I tried to clone the repos of ClamAV on my pc but after cloning if I launch ClamAv it shows something like this :" The program 'clamscan' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install clamav " . Well if I have already cloned all the repos of clamAv why doesnt it show that I already have the program installed ?
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: if you have/should have 'linux-image-generic' installed, that metapackage shows what the dependencies are? should be a linux-image-(some-version) and perhaps 'linux-headers-generic' , btw, pastebin the output of 'sudo update-grub'
<srhb> rushboy: Because source code is not a program. You have to compile it and install it to a place in your PATH
<Roberts> Hi guys. I have a problem. Just setup two boxes in my lan. Problem is, none of the ubuntu boxes sees eachother - cant ping. They can however ping gateway. There was no such problem with windows and debian boxes on the same network with same setup. Also, both boxes can access internet freely and are not wisible by other devices on network except gateway which can ping both boxes just fine.
<wachpwnski> almoxarife:  I did line 9
<srhb> rushboy: Have a read here, it should give you an overview: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: so you could delete the Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-32-generic , no prob
<srhb> rushboy: The short summary is: Source code needs to be translated to your computer's language (which is called compiled). This produces a binary which is the program that you can run on your computer. Furthermore, it needs to be installed, ie. placed somewhere where your computer can find it when you type it's name without the full path, and it may also have extra files that need to go specific places.
<wachpwnski> ok, so grub will load the latest then on next reboot?
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: yes, and if it was just installed then you really need to reboot
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: without deleting the last installed!
<wolvee> Complete noob to modern IRC here.  I haven't been on a BB since 95.  Is this place the same type of thing?
<srhb> rushboy: Note that you should only go through this (often tedious and error-prone process) if you really do need to modify the source code. Are you sure you need to?
<srhb> wolvee: It's much more "live"
<srhb> wolvee: Other than that, yes.
<wolvee> Are there any good links to explain this all to me?
<srhb> wolvee: Explain what IRC is?
<V13Axel> !irc | wolvee
<ubottu> wolvee: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<wolvee> How the channels work.
<V13Axel> Oh, nevermind
<wolvee> Thanks
<wachpwnski> almoxarife:  so basically you keep the old kernel around so that if the new one breaks, you can boot from that one?
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: yeap, thats the reason
<srhb> wolvee: Channels are simply places (often with a topic) where users choose to reside. This one is about Ubuntu, for instance. IRC clients allow you to be in several channels at once, you join them via /join #channelname
<rushboy> srhb, yes I do need to modify the code . Well it may not sound likely from the stupid questions I just asked but I do know the code well and I just need to add a patch to the already existing program :) .
<wachpwnski> The more i use linux the more I love it. haha
<V13Axel> wolvee, IRC is like live instant-message chat between a lot of people at once. It's like chat rooms, but the channels are more like rooms in a building, and there are lots of different buildings(servers)
<MonkeyDust> wolvee  easiest way to learn irc, is by using it, not much to explain
<srhb> rushboy: Alright, great, so here's the deal, you either read that guide on how to install the software manually, or you search for information on how to build deb files from deb-src packages. Both are pretty involved processes that are too long to detail in single messages over IRC.
<wachpwnski> Also on another note. I cannot do ls in ssh without it just freezing. What might be causing that?
<srhb> rushboy: The first method is easier, the second method allows your package manager to actually deal with the resulting program. :)
<wolvee> I found this program Quassel IRC in the USC, is this the same this as weeChat with just a different GUI?
<almoxarife> wachpwnski: dont get all caught up in the 'new kernel' thing, unless your machine is like brand-new bought it yesterday all the kernel updates in the world may not do much diff in the overall running of the thing
<srhb> wachpwnski: Large directory?
<srhb> wolvee: Yes.
<srhb> wolvee: There are often other varying features though.
<rushboy> srhb, well I'd too prefer to go through the first method and soon get back to you if I have some doubts even reading the piece of info that you just provided :)
<V13Axel> wolvee, It really depends. There are lots of different IRC clients, but all of them can connect to the same servers. For example, I wrote an IRC 'bot' for a friend's moderation needs using PHP. It's a simple protocol, and there are lots of different ways to access it.
<rushboy> srhb, and yes thanks a lot for the link :)
<srhb> rushboy: Feel free. Good luck. :) Sorry for the inadequate description.
<V13Axel> wolvee, personally, I use XChat on *nix-based machines, and PChat on Windows.
<DaemonicApathy> <~ Pidgin
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<lucido> how can I get hdmi output from my Geforce 9500gt?
<almoxarife> lucido: sound or vid?
<newb> hello, i'm just going to say first thing first, I am a total newb when it comes to linux.  I'm connecting to a vps running ubuntu 12.04 via ssh (using putty as my client)  I have no clue how to install a program like 7zip.  I'm looking for help
<lucido> almoxarife, video for now
<wolvee> Sweet thanks everyone.  I'll definetly check all this out more.
<V13Axel> newb, The command would be 'sudo apt-get install 7zip-full
<V13Axel> wolvee, If you've ever heard of services such as Ustream or Blip.tv, the kind that have chat systems 'built-in' to their service, they've usually got an IRC backend.
<MonkeyDust> wolvee  mind: as soon as you've chosen a irc client, someone will try to convince you to try something differnt
<almoxarife> lucido: i will say this, when it comes to which hdmi channel, go with hdmi-3 first , seems to be the lucky one
<V13Axel> wolvee, And when it comes to people doing what MonkeyDust said, just ignore them ;) Find what you like best and stick with it.
<wolvee> lol, par for the course.
<newb> it winds up telling me "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Unable to locate package 7zip-full root@PheonixWoW:~# "
<d4nm4n> hey guys, newb here, is there 4ny p4rticul4r re4son minecr4ft is running 4t 4 few fps? its the only re4son i still h4ve windows, to pl4y minecr4ft, which is p4thetic.
<srhb> newb: p7zip-full
<srhb> newb: Not 7zip-full
<V13Axel> Ah, sorry
<Skei> Morning. Can anyone help me set up a script to run on shutdown ? It can take up to thirty seconds to run, how much of an issue is that ?
<almoxarife> !info 7zip
<ubottu> Package 7zip does not exist in quantal
<joey8> d4nm4n: what has happened to your "a" key
<V13Axel> !info p7zip-full
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (quantal), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3847 kB
<d4nm4n> it got up 4nd w4lked 4w4y
<srhb> newb: To make matters worse, the command you get after installation is called 7za, and you use "7za e filename" to extract the file "filename"
<V13Axel> !English | d4nm4n
<ubottu> d4nm4n: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<newb> i am totaly lost
<lucido> almoxarife, what is this channel?
<srhb> newb: Let me walk you through it then
<newb> thanks
<srhb> newb: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<srhb> newb: Confirm once that is done.
<xetius> d4nm4n, which JVM are you running
<newb> ok, i got the error I posted above
<srhb> newb: Even with the corrected package name?
<newb> yes, would it help if i get a screencap?
<d4nm4n> im not completely sure how to 4nswer, but im going to 4ssume the 4nswer is openjdk, version 6
<almoxarife> newb: is the host running ubuntu?
<newb> yes
<d4nm4n> of course i 4m 4ssuming some form of f4cep4lm in response
<srhb> newb: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<lucido> almoxarife, what is this hdmi channel, where is it?
<srhb> newb: That will refresh the list of packages.
<xetius> You need to be running Suns JVM.  It runs faster
<almoxarife> d4nm4n: is that english?
<fantasma> Broken 'A' key?^^
<srhb> newb: Then try sudo apt-get install p7zip-full again
<Roberts> I have a problem. Just setup two boxes in my lan. Problem is, none of the ubuntu boxes sees eachother - cant ping. They can however ping gateway. There was no such problem with windows and debian boxes on the same network with same setup. Also, both boxes can access internet freely and are not wisible by other devices on network except gateway which can ping both boxes just fine.
<almoxarife> lucido: it would the connector for hdmi (sound)
<d4nm4n> of course its english, broken key, and i dont w4nt 4 repetitive stress injury from using ctrl+v over 4nd over
<newb> IT WORKED!!
<srhb> newb: hurrah.
<mumrah> i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 in VirtualBox and I have a process called "getty" that is constantly pegging a cpu
<mumrah> anyone seen this before?
<newb> so the first command, was that to update the file repositories?
<d4nm4n> xetius: th4nks, ill go try th4t
<srhb> newb: Update the list of packages from the repositories, yes.
<xetius> d4nm4n, there are plenty of tutorials for installing Suns JVM
<lucido> almoxarife, I have a vga, a hdmi and a dvi output. I have a displays conencted to my dvi and vga ports and I want to connect my tv to the hdmi port but the display settings doesnt detect it
<newb> i greatly appreciate the help, i've been googling for hours and went through a pack of smokes pulling my hair out
<xetius> d4nm4n, also, Minecrafts page says "If you run into memory issues, try launching it with java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame, also please use Sun's JVM."
<MonkeyDust> mumrah  scroll down http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hllogin.html
<xetius> d4nm4n, I refer to their last 5 words
<srhb> newb: No worries, the whole googling for info thing gets better with help. You should have tried this in the mid-nineties ;)
<newb> in the mid 90's i was in elementary school and my home pc was an old 486x running windows 3.1
<srhb> newb: Ah, right. I got old without noticing.
<almoxarife> lucido: i am assuming you connected the tv to the pc and didnt see any output, yes?
<newb> not old, just experienced
<srhb> newb: Anyway, are you good from here? The actual program name is (rather disingenuously) 7za and not p7zip or 7zip
<xetius> srhb, Me too
<lucido> almoxarife, I didnt and it isnt detected in the display settings
<mumrah> MonkeyDust: i don't see anything about high cpu usage
<almoxarife> lucido: i am assuming you connected the tv to the pc and didnt see any output, yes? , do connect the two, look for output
<V13Axel> newb, I'm in your boat. I'm only 18, but I still consider myself a near-expert, as I'm a software developer in a company that provides a web service. I've been learning about computers since I was 8, so I've got a lot of knowledge under my belt. IRC helped out a lot. This channel, specifically, many times. :)
<MonkeyDust> mumrah  it explains what it is and does, that may help
<newb> 7za
<srhb> newb: HA!
<srhb> ;)
<mumrah> MonkeyDust: ah, gotcha
<newb> i think i'm good for now, i probably should pick up a linux or ubuntu server for dummies
<V13Axel> newb, Nah, the best way to learn it is to work with it.
<newb> the dummies books have helped in the past lol
<srhb> The internet has great resources for beginners and experts alike, but I too like dead-tree versions. :-)
<V13Axel> newb, Well, from what I hear, they're not too bad, but nothing teaches quite like digging in and getting your hands dirty, working with it. Set up a virtual machine and play around with it until you break it, try to fix it, if it doesn't work, restore ite, and try again.
<MonkeyDust> mumrah  here's more http://askubuntu.com/questions/174710/sbin-getty-process-causing-100-cpu-utilization
<V13Axel> s/ite/it
<subdesign> guys any hint how to set my dev. environment from localhost/myapp to myapp.dev or same?
<mumrah> MonkeyDust: it appears i have the same problem, strace shows the process in an infinite loop
<xetius> subdesign as in a webapp?
<MonkeyDust> mumrah  below on that page, a solution is suggested
<V13Axel> subdesign, In regards to what?
<FiggerNaggot> INSTALL GENTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<subdesign> only change the name of the path
<subdesign> webapp yes, php dev
<MonkeyDust> FiggerNaggot  it works, you're in
<xetius> add myapp.dev to your /etc/hosts with 127.0.0.1   myapp.dev
<Toph2> V13Axel,,, i have a challenge for you,, I suddenly lose my wifi connection after my computer has been running normally for some hours. I haven't been able to tie it to any specific event, but I'm unable to reconnect. When I reboot, all is normal again,,, any suggestions?
<subdesign> thats it?
<subdesign> thx
<xetius> subdesign, then configure appcontext to the root
<srhb> newb, V13Axel: I'm actually working on a vps hosting for-profit service in which the user buys a simple VPS including step-by-step support for specific tasks, as an educational tool. I'm not sure I can make it worth my while though.
<subdesign> appcontext?
<V13Axel> Toph2, Sounds to me like it's an issue with your driver. Did you install a driver via Jockey?(Additional Drivers)
<xetius> apache?
<subdesign> yes
<xetius> subdesign, Apache?
<subdesign> xetius, yes
<Lartza> How do I find if there's a package for a perl lib? Or should I use CPAN?
<Toph2> V13Axel,,, no,,, i'm just going with the install of 12.04
<xetius> subdesign, so your root of your server needs to point to that folder
<V13Axel> srhb, Hmm. Something similar to Rackspace, but for educational purposes?
<xetius> subdesign, otherwise you will have too have myapp.dev/myapp
<subdesign> xetius, i see
<xetius> Lartza, a specific library or in general
<V13Axel> Toph2, Go to System Settings and find Additional Drivers. See if there's anything listed there. If there's something like Broadcom or Atheros, then click one and activate it. See if the problem persists.
<V13Axel> Toph2, Something wrong with your comma key? No need for three each time.
<Lartza> xetius, Ahh screw that I realised I am running some scripts that run exes... Not sure how to do all this
<Lartza> xetius, Strawberry Perl inside wine maybe :P
<Lartza> Or edit the script
<Toph2> V13Axel,,, there are no propriatory drivers in use
<srhb> V13Axel: Right, without actual power. The idea is that you buy "I want to learn to setup a webserver" etc.
<xetius> Lartza, if you are looking for a specific library, then check CPAN
<Lartza> xetius, Last time I used cpan I couldn't figure out how to remove the packages though :/
<Lartza> xetius, It's around 6 libraries that I need
<V13Axel> Toph2, Hmm. Sounds like it could be a hardware issue. Has the machine ever ran Windows? If so, did it have the same problem?
<V13Axel> srhb, Ah, so you're buying lessons to set up a hosted environment, but you're not actually setting up a webserver?
<xetius> Lartza, I thought you needed to install them, not uninstall them?
<srhb> V13Axel: Both. You buy a "testing server" that is an extremely scaled down virtual environment and the lessons to come with it.
<Toph2> V13Axel,,, i'm running 12.04 from a SSD,, I have a dual boot of the same on a HDD that doesn't create the problem
<srhb> V13Axel: After you're done you just get a log of everything you did.
<ricardobarbosams> hi all
<Lartza> xetius, Yeah but I managed to do something weird last time where I ended up breaking perl :)
<ricardobarbosams> anyone using honeyd in ubuntu?
<newb> E: Package 'p7zip-rar' has no installation candidate ,  getting that error on trying to install the rar portion of 7za
<newb> brb looking on my own real quick
<srhb> newb: Does the package you have not already support it
<xetius> Lartza, without specifics, it's difficult to help
<sam_> Hello, I'm trying to copy a DVD using K9copy but for some reason the output is 5.6GB of size... I used to copy DVDs just fine under 4.7GB now I can't because the blank DVD only holds 4.7GB
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | ricardobarbosams
<ubottu> ricardobarbosams: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<srhb> newb: Otherwise, unrar will do the job
<newb> unfortunatly it doesnt support rar files, thought it would
<V13Axel> srhb, Sounds like an interesting system. You could also probably set something up where they pay you for hosting on Rackspace, and you could make some profit off of that.
<srhb> V13Axel: Right. But my estimates say "not enough profit" unfortunately.
<Lartza> xetius, I need to test cpan again soon, just was thinking if there were packages in the repos that I should maybe install and not use cpan
<V13Axel> srhb, Well, do you have a full-time job right now?
<dwakar> Sometimes my internet connection just goes out and I have to reboot to get the connection back. I dual boot with windows Xp but this only happens with ubuntu(12.04)
<srhb> V13Axel: I'm a student. :)
<MonkeyDust> dwakar  wireless?
<xetius> Lartza, Sorry, not sure.  I used to use Windows with ActivePerl
<V13Axel> srhb, Let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dwakar> MonkeyDust: no wired ethernet
<xetius> Lartza, and they have their own repos
<srhb> V13Axel: Sure.
<sam_> does anyone know how to configure K9copy so the DVD copy output size is under 4.7GB?
<xetius> Lartza, but occassionally I would have to install from CPAN.  Only problem I ever had was when I upgraded the SAX parser.  Everything went a bit funky for a while
<dwakar> MonkeyDust: by the way what is MTU?
<xetius> dwakar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<MonkeyDust> dwakar  transfer unit, above 1492, ethernet becomes unstable => 1492 = 1500-2^3
<dwakar> MonkeyDust: mine is 1500
<rainman> Hello, we need trac 1.0 in the repositories instead of old 0.12 version.
<MonkeyDust> dwakar  maybe this helps http://superuser.com/questions/108643/setup-mtu-automatically-after-system-reboot   <- 2010!!
<anarchaos25> hi ppl
<tree88> hi frens i tried using virtual box to run xp so that i could run keil cross compiler but it is not supporting usb or internet or sharing between host and guest what can i do help me out plse
<anarchaos25> i have a problem where the lappie says that its reporting an error. can anyone help?
<anarchaos25> i have a problem where the lappie says that its reporting an error. can anyone help?
<tree88> hi frens i tried using virtual box to run xp so that i could run keil cross compiler but it is not supporting usb or internet or sharing between host and guest what can i do help me out plse
<anarchaos25> and what is this bull about a terminal
<xetius> tree88, you need to install the Virtualbox Extension Pack
<BluesKaj> anarchaos25, more detail please , what are you doing when the internal error happens
<xetius> tree88, and then add your user to the bvoxusr group
<anarchaos25> well it seems to come out randomly
<tree88> xetius plse give the link
<xetius> tree88, vboxusr group rather
<xetius> tree88, link to what?
<BeefSupremeUK> exit
<Ojoloco> Ey guys, is there any way to check what BIOS am I using within Ubuntu?
<tree88> xetius there is no extension pack for 4.2.4 version of virtual box
<srhb> Ojoloco: dmidecode | less
<Ojoloco> thanks
<xetius> tree88, you checked the Downloads link on virtualbox.org, right?
<subdesign> xetius, i get the following error: http://pastie.org/5520708
<tree88> yaa
<_niCe_> hi, can someone fine a error in this: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/e70bd729/ - can i restart my network without being disconnected?
<subdesign> xetius, ive set up hosts, and the virtualhost setting too
<xetius> tree88, You saw the line saying "VirtualBox 4.2.4 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack" on there?
<anarchaos25> but more important...
<anarchaos25> my time doesnt work since installation
<xetius> When you set up the hosts, did you get to the right place with myapp.dev/myapp
<subdesign> xetius, no
<srhb> anarchaos25: Doesn't work? Can you elaborate?
<anarchaos25> my internal clock doesnt work too well since installation bcs we unplugged it. how can u reser it
<tree88> i searched that and got it thank u  xetius :)
<xetius> subdesign, that should work.  If localhost/myapp works, then myapp.dev/myapp should work once you add the entry to /etc/hosts
<xetius> tree88, YW
<xomniverse> random question: Does anyone know a good theme that works with xfce that makes everything look like old school MacOS from way back in the day, including pixellated icons and stuff?
<xetius> subdesign, you will need to restart your browser.  I use chrome and have do killall -9 chrome
<MonkeyDust> !themes > xomniverse
<ubottu> xomniverse, please see my private message
<xetius> subdesign, once that is working, it should just be a matter of configuring the virtualhost
<dowdyph0> Does anyone knows how to solve the "mount: / is busy" issue when rebooting? I think it's a NetworkManager problem
<ikonia> will always be busy
<ikonia>  / will always be busy
<randomness> hello world
<randomness> good morning
<sbuntu> I need to recover my root password. How?
<cnz> what's the command to see how much disk space a certain dirctory is taking up
<randomness> sbuntu: with a live cd
<ikonia> sbuntu: ubuntu doesn't set a root password
<ikonia> sbuntu: so there is no root password, the account is locked,
<randomness> sbuntu: chroot into your linux install and run the passwd command
<ikonia> sbuntu: don't do that - there is no root password
<ikonia> so that's why you don't have it
<randomness> sbuntu: ubuntu uses sudo
<cnz> anyone
<cnz> know
<MonkeyDust> cnz  du -sh [folder]
<cnz> MonkeyDust thanks bud
<sbuntu> Don't fight
<tree88> xetius hey i installed it so how can i add to vbox user group
<tree88> "VirtualBox 4.2.4 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<tree88> xetius hey i installed it so how can i add to vbox user group
<tree88> xetius hey i installed it so how can i add to vbox user group
<xetius> tree88, if you ask another 7 times, it will make me answer faster
<metaphysician> how can I set-up the `talk` program to chat locally?
<metaphysician> ^ 12.04
<tree88> xetius hey i installed it so how can i add to vbox user group
<tree88> :P
<xetius> tree88, sudo usermod -aG vboxusers <your username>
<fantasma> -aG? Why the a?^^
<srhb> "add"
<fantasma> Ah nice
<srhb> Actually, append, but same difference.
<xetius> what srhb said
<tree88> ok i guessed it worked
<srhb> fantasma: ie. usermod -G foo user -- will cause user to be ONLY member of foo group, all other memberships deleted.
<metaphysician> i've installed the `talk', 'talkd', 'openbsd-inetd' on precise.
<srhb> (I've been bitted by that so many times.. ._.)
<srhb> bitten*
<xetius> tree88, cat /etc/group | grep vbox
<srhb> bit*?
<shikata_ga_nai> Do you guys  know of a microsoft encarta like application for ubuntu?
<xetius> tree88, you should see something like vboxusers:x:125:tree88
<michealPW> shikata_ga_nai: http://en.wikipedia.org/
<tree88> yea i did :)
<tree88> whats next
<compdoc> been so many years since Ive even heard the name MS encarta, i dont remember what is was
<michealPW> shikata_ga_nai: Desktop-centric encyclopedias have kinda fallen to the wayside ever since the explosion of Wikipedia. Encarta went online, have MS abandoned that project?
<xetius> tree88, log out and back in to refresh your rights (I don't know of a quick way to do this) then your USB should work
<fantasma> Srhb: i use to do it as follows: usermod -G foo, foo2, foo29 user (works too)
<wdp_> llutz, just in case that's interesting for you, using that bonding (mode 0) scp just does 50 mb/s. I used netcat then, doing something between 100-200 mb/s.
<fantasma> But the aG is kind of a better option ^^
<tree88> ok buddy btw thank u ;)
<xetius> tree88, YW
<wdp_> llutz, i.e. cat somehugefile.bla | pv -b | nc -l 3333 on the server and nc some.ip.add.ress 3333 | pv -b > thatfile.bla on the client :D looks a bit ancient but works fine.
<subdesign> xetius, what if I have same 403 error on myapp.dev/myapp ?
<subdesign> do i need a different file for vhost or putting all in one is okay?
<shikata_ga_nai> michealPW, wikipedia is of course a way better alternative, but i still would love to use desktop-centric encyclopedias for offline usage.
<fantasma> Now, I have encountered a little issue. If I want to switch to an terminal (CTRL + ALT +F1...) I get a red screen. Is it possible that the quiet no-splash causes this?
<michealPW> Yea, iunno. Sorry. You could probably run MS Encarta via WINE if you already have it, by the way?
<ironhalik> ikonia: About the feature we were talking about - I also tried to make grub show after hibernation and I think it won't show when an another bootable partition was mounted during hibernation
<xetius> subdesign, All in one is fine, 403 is forbidden, Probably means your vhost is not configured correctly
<subdesign> xetius, sites-available or sites-enabled ? :)
<ikonia> ironhalik: seems reasonable behaviour
<xetius> subdesign, eh?
<ironhalik> ikonia: yeah
<marcin__> Guys i want to install ubuntu on my laptop, what version should I choose, 64 or 32 bits ?
<Daghdha> Hi. I have a directory ~/.VirtualBox  and i moved all it's content to /mnt/disk2/VirtualBox and i now want to link so it looks like all the vritualbox files are actually in ~/.VirtualBox  ... is this possible with a soft link? And if so hoe?
<zlacker> marcin__ what's the arch of you laptop?
<marcin__> i have of course 64 bits proccessor
<zlacker> if you know it, then you hould know what to install
<marcin__> but i heard there are some problems with packages for 64 bit software
<xetius> marchin__, think you just answered your own question
<xetius> marcin__, i'm using 64bit fine
<xetius> marcin__, on 12.04 and 12.10
<zlacker> marcin__ well, will this laptop be a production one? could it crash sometime?
<marcin__> last time i was using ubuntu 2 years ago and i dont know maybe something changes
<ironhalik> marcin__: Couple of years ago, 64bit had some issues. But currently there are no problems that I know of.
<ironhalik> marcin__: and you can always install ia32-libs, for software that needs it
<mindstorm_> hi @ all
<Daghdha> bvm i think i did it
<marcin__> thanks :)
<mindstorm_> can anybody tell me how i can set an animated desktop wallpaper
<ironhalik> marcin__: as a side note, canonical considered making 64bit installation the recommended one for 12.10
<escott> mindstorm_, you run the program on the root window. check the man pages for the program
<cote> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=HBwr80bR-2foKDsmH9finK07NzCqnVrcUjgmo98XySnkz4rz3EUUdzs6j6FXsjB4447F-isvxjqkXd4Qey2GHw#episodio-5
<marcin__> ironhalik: excellent, im currently fetching 64 bit verison of 12.10
<marcin__> I need it for start developing small project in RoR
<marcin__> this is a great enviroment for thiss stuff i think
<xetius> marcin__, I use it to develop Java web apps
<marcin__> Im working in company where our manager is Java developer but he chose .NET for next large project
<marcin__> ;]
<xetius> marcin__, WTF?
<marcin__> xetius: I just only said that our manager change the technology which is very strange for me
<ikonia> xetius: what's uncalled for
<xetius> ikonia, responding to marcin__.  Seems completely illogical for a Java dev to just switch to .Net
<ikonia> xetius: not but your language is needed.
<michealPW> :s/what's/that's
<michealPW> No? :P
<Sergej> hi, i have a problem. whem i run ubuntu 12.10 from live or virtyal box Team Speak 3 Client v 3.0.9.2 64bit simply doesn't load. when i try to run ts3client_runscript.sh nothing happens. any idea ?
<xetius> ikonia, really? OK, apologies.
<ikonia> xetius: not a problem, thank you
<xetius> ikonia, in my head I always scream What The Flip
<xetius> ikonia, so never seems so bad, but then I do have 3 children
<lucido> I still cant get any tv output on my hdmi port, how can I set it up?
<fosser_josh1> how can i open .prr file in ubuntu
<fosser_josh1> ?
<subdesign>  xetius , solved. problem was i had to add allow from all line to the vhost part. thanks
<xetius> subdesign, I guess your default was deny all.  Glad I could help
<lucido> how can I determine the type of my video card?
<somsip> lucido: lspci | grep VGA
<lucido> somsip, that onlsy tells me about the gpu, nothing about the output capabilities
<MonkeyDust> lucido  try sudo lshw -C video
<freakynl> Hi, can I make aptitude use a socks proxy? More specificaly, the one ssh -D provides?
<somsip> lucido: so you didn't want to know what card you had, you wanted to know it's capabilities ;-)
<berndt> Hey guys, I have just started experimenting with turning my desktop computer into a server. I want to host a webserver for myself so that I can display webpages. I wonder what server software I should use. lighttpd seems like a good one but maybe there is some other software better suited for personal webpages?
<lucido> somsip, I want to know what card I have but that only tells me it has a G96 GPU nothing about the rest of the card
<zlacker> berndt why not learning some about apache?
<xetius> berndt, Anything against Apache?
<MonkeyDust> berndt  there's also #ubuntu-server
<somsip> berndt: for what you need, I'd recommend the best supported and/or simplest. Apache seems to be a standard
<berndt> I did try installing apache, but it all seemed so complex for just my personal usage
<zlacker> berndt as you will be doing your experiments, do it on Apache, ait least you'll learn something that later might be used on a professional context
<kishimi8I> hello pls whats up with the servers or files .,. i keep trying to download the os iso,. and i get stuck at 99.98%
<berndt> Also, I accidentally messed up my network settings and I couldn't use a static IP anymore (forcing me to reinstall my whole system)
<cnz> wht permissions do I need to give to my mounted hard drives to give all users on my network full access read/write/delete
<cnz> 755?
<berndt> but I will head over to ubuntu-server instead. Thanks
<TakeItEZ> berndt: there were nginx, cherokee too, but whatever you use, you'll have to learn
<x[i]b> good morning, is there an app to help me find the fastest ubuntu mirror? the one i'm connecting to by default is slow as a snail
<x[i]b> took me 60+ minutes to grab 900MB software
<zlacker> x[i]b have you tried torrent?
<x[i]b> needed software via apt-get
<kishimi8I> first i thought it was my connection  then i restarted the download but i still got stuck at 99.98
<x[i]b> zlacker, if i were to run a mirror would ubuntu's team manage it>?
<zlacker> x[i]b sorry btw, I sent the msg wrongly
<kishimi8I> then i tried downloading kubuntu and like hell it still got stuck at 99,98%
<zlacker> kishimi8I did you try torrent?
<x[i]b> i've been thinking about maybe trying to host a mirror in my data center
<x[i]b> since our connectivity to ubuntu's mirrors are slow as ice
<kishimi8I> hello pls whats up with the servers or files .,. i keep trying to download the os iso,. and i get stuck at 99.98%
<kishimi8I> first i thought it was my connection  then i restarted the download but i still got stuck at 99.98
<Gara> ada yang tahu bedanya tor browser dengan tor vidalia?
<lig> I am trying to use vim and get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429947/  I have tried updating my repositories with no luck. What am I doing wrong
<RickZilla> kishimi8l: Try using a torrent?
<kishimi8I> then i tried the torrent and i have been stuck at 99.98%
<xetius> lig, try vi, or install with sudo apt-get install vim
<Chaos7Theory> Generally in the psat I've installed WINE through the website itself, but I'm curious if it's more recommended to use the meta-package provided on Ubuntu
<zlacker> kishimi8I well, then there's a local problem
<zlacker> kishimi8I do you have enough hard disk space?
<lig> xetius, I tried the sudo apt-get install and it still didn't work. See paste
<xetius> lig, did you try vim-gnome, if you're using gnome
<RickZilla> Chaos7Theory: Do you mean you installed the .deb file from the website? That would be more up to date than the repo version, but both should work
<lig> xetius, I was working with it from the command line rather then a GUI
<kishimi8I> local ,.,.,. pls explain,.,., as i got tired waiting for the torrent so i tried one of em proxy stuff to preache the file so i can dowload it through them instead and lo and behold the same problem
<kishimi8I> yup i do
<Chaos7Theory> Rickzilla: Alright
<kishimi8I> enough space ..,, i have like 30gig
<RickZilla> kishimi8l: The torrent is fairly robust, so there shouldn't be any problems there
<lig> gnome
<kishimi8I> so i should have a go at it for the fifth time????????????\
<lig> xetius, get the same thing when trying to install vim-gnome
<RickZilla> Try clearing out the old file, then restarting...you never know
<xetius> kishimi8I, I have just downloaded 12.10 64bit
<zlacker> kishimi8I well, I am basically telling the same as Rick, if you are failing even when using the torrent client, then there must be a local issue on your connection
<xetius> works fine.  If there is a problem, it seems like it's on your end
<kishimi8I> so i should have a go at it for the fifth time????????????\
<zlacker> kishimi8I you can try perhaps using some download manager which allow you to add multiple mirrors
<lucido> nvidia-settings doesnt detect my tv via hdmi
<zlacker> maybe that will help on the download failing
<RickZilla> kishimi8l: If you don't change anything, you'll likely have the same results...remove the old downloaded files, restart and try it again
<kishimi8I> can you suggest one pls .. i need this iso badly to fix a broken system
<Skei> Morning. Can anyone help me set up a script to run on shutdown ? It can take up to thirty seconds to run, how much of an issue is that ?
<zlacker> kishimi8I also, clear browser cache
<xetius> lig, sorry, i'm not sure then.  have you done a sudo apt-get update?
<xetius> lig, Maybe you have a broken sources.list or something
<xetius> lig, Which version of Ubuntu are you running
<zlacker> kishimi8I I dont know, falshgot maybe... its a firefox addon
<kishimi8I> hmmm will do all that and post the outcome.,., if it fails my laptops ghost i gonna haunt y'll
<xetius> kishimi8I, can you try another browser?
<kishimi8I> i tried  downloading via windows through IDM
<kishimi8I> and you  guys gotta believe me i got stuck at the same value
<lig> xetius, really old - 9.10.  OK - first thing to do then would be upgrade that.  Thanks
<kishimi8I> maybe its the server im dowloading from that has this problem
<zlacker> kishimi8I so you know what do right? try another server
<zlacker> try getting it from a server close to where you are
<lucido> nvidia-settings fails to detect my sharp aquos hdtv connected vi a geforce 9500GTs hdmi port on ubuntu 12.10 amd64. How to set it up?
<kishimi8I> but i dont  know how to do that ,...,noob
<purple__> hi
<zlacker> kishimi8I how about that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<aliendude5300> Hi, I need some help. I updated the BIOS on my computer, and it worked successfully (was this a mistake?). Now Ubuntu won't boot. Before GRUB comes up, the screen flickers, and it goes back to the BIOS splash screen. Windows 8 boots fine.
<aliendude5300> Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe.
<lomandv> 还有那么多人没睡啊
<kishimi8I> releases.ubuntu.com
<xetius> lomandv, because it's only 4:26pm in the UK
<kishimi8I> that was were i was trying to download the files
<kishimi8I> zlacker : releases.ubuntu.com
<BabySuperman> if I'm using ubuntu 12.04, what's the program I'm using when I call 'service uwsgi restart' -- is that supervisord?
<RickZilla> kishimi8l: Use a torrent, apparently something is corrupt on the ubuntu server directly.
<fosser_josh1> how can i open .prr file in ubuntu?
<kishimi8I> rickzilla; willd do just that
<xetius> fosser_josh1, what is a .prr file?
<RickZilla> Here are the official ones: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<RickZilla> Which player would best support a 4th gen iPod Nano in ubuntu?
<xetius> RickZilla, Probably Rhythmbox.  Supports my iPhone 5
<xetius> RickZilla, basically anything that integrates with libimobiledevice
<BabySuperman> if I'm using ubuntu 12.04, what's the program I'm using when I call 'service uwsgi restart' -- is that supervisord?
<bazhang> BabySuperman, upstart
<bazhang> !upstart | BabySuperman
<ubottu> BabySuperman: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<BabySuperman> tyvm!
<EagleScreen> hi, which package/aaplication is reponsible for detecting Additional Drivers for a device in Ubuntu 12.10? I mean restricted drivers
<rypervenche> EagleScreen: Jockey
<EagleScreen> is jockey still used in 12.10?
<rypervenche> EagleScreen: jockey-gtk maybe
<bazhang> EagleScreen, system settings, software sources additional drivers tab
<EagleScreen> so, software-properties is the key.. I think
<bazhang> EagleScreen, the addtional drivers tab is for graphics, the first tab has the setting for devices such as wifi
<EagleScreen> Additional Drivers also handles restricted drivers for wifi
<Enkki> hello everybody
<Enkki> do someone know how to generate a rsa certificate without passphrase (following these instructions doesn't work: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html#creating-a-self-signed-certificate)
<Enkki> it always asks for a passphrase
<EagleScreen> is there any database ised by software-properties to know whuch driver are for which devices?
<OerHeks> Enkki, it is not possible without, store the passphrase & keys safe in case of troubles.
<MonkeyDust> Enkki  is this useful http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Use-RSA-Key-for-SSH-Authentication-38599.shtml
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, you can run lspci to find the devices first , then lsmod to find the drivers on your system
<Sach> using ubuntu 12.04. Why can't I see the close, maximize and minimize buttons at the top corner of each window?
 * OerHeks wouldn't recommand hitting enter to go without passphrase
<OerHeks> Sach, those buttons appear at the top panel, it is called global-menu ( to save screenspace)
<RickZilla> Sach: Look in your window preferences somewhere, I remember seeing that in there at one point.
<RickZilla> Sach: You can change that behavior if you don't like it
<EagleScreen> BluesKaj: software-properties (and time ago, jockey) are detecting the device wrong
<Enkki> OerHeks, but in ubuntu official doc it says to create one without key ( https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html#generating-a-csr ) And I cant as empty password is not accepted
<Sach> rickzilla: window preferences? how do I access that?
<RickZilla> It's in your preferences section...not on an ubuntu machine right now so I don't know the exact path
<SierraAR> How would I remove or disable a repository that seems to have died?
<OerHeks> Enkki, so that url from MonkeyDust is invalid, as i thought it couldn't be done without passphrase
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, which device
<RickZilla> SierraAR: You can uncheck it in software sources, that will at least prevent it from looking there
<EagleScreen> jockey thinks that my wifi is not working, but it is rally working well, jockey suggests me to install a restricted driver as the only way to can have the device working, but if I install that restricted driver, the device does not works anymore. Therefore jockey is erroneus.
<Enkki> OerHeks, indeed, but in the offical doc it says to do "openssl rsa -in server.key -out server.key.insecure" to get the key without passphrase and in my case this cmd again asks for a pass and it cannot be left empty
<SierraAR> RickZilla: Thanks. Apt-get update and the update manager have been whining at me :(
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, file a bug perhaps
<EagleScreen> a bug regarding software-properties-common?
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, jockey
<EagleScreen> but jockey is not curently being used in 12.10
<EagleScreen> I think it was merged into software-properties-common
<BluesKaj> erroneous wifi hardware detection
<OerHeks> Enkki that wiki shows howto make a key-without-passphrase after making one with passphrase > see the part " openssl rsa -in server.key -out server.key.insecure  "
<xray> hello world! :)
<Enkki> OerHeks, yes i did the one with a passphrase but then I have a problem creating to one without: when I execute the cmd from the wiki "openssl rsa -in server.key -out server.key.insecure" it again asks for a passphrase. It shouldn't or I don't understand something ?
<Kafan> I have installed ubuntu after Win7 and would like to dual boot, hoever I am not prompted by grub to select an operating system, and I do not see any evidence that windows was properly detected.  Where can I look for instructions for (re)configuring this?
<OerHeks> Enkki i think you need to enter the passphrase on last time, to unlock the key for making it passphrase-less
<winux> is there a way to check which packages beside the base packages for ubuntu have been installed?
<bazhang> !grub2 | Kafan
<ubottu> Kafan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Kafan> noted, ty
<bazhang> winux, dpkg -l
<Kafan> I like the bot syntax :)
<Enkki> OerHeks hey thanks a lot it works :)
<OerHeks> Enkki have fun
<MonkeyDust> !yay | Enkki
<ubottu> Enkki: Glad you made it! :-)
<BabySuperman> Using upstart, is there anyway to run 4 instances of a program I want to run with specific command line options -- then if one fails it reloads it... hrmm
<winux> bazhang: doesnt that list every single package?
<van7hu> hi everyone
<van7hu> please, help me install JCE for openjdk-7-jdk, in ubuntu 12.04
<n3ffa> hi
<bazhang> winux, are you starting from the mini iso?
<winux> bazhang: no i upgraded to 12.10
<BluesKaj> Kafan, when booting hold the left shift key down right after the bios screen and the grub menu should appear
<heoyea_> van7hu: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<winux> bazhang: but i want to see all packages except for the base installed ones (3rd party)
<bazhang> winux, and you want a list of packages that are new, ones that are no longer supported and thus removed, etc.?
<freakynl> Hi, can I make aptitude use a socks proxy? More specificaly, the one ssh -D provides?
<winux> bazhang: I want to list all packages not installed by ubuntu itself
<van7hu> heoyea_, not, want to install Java Cryptographic Extension with it
<bazhang> winux, how were they installed
<van7hu> heoyea_, JCE
<winux> bazhang: apt-get
<BluesKaj> Kafan, once booted into ubuntu , run sudo -update-grub in the terminal , your windows OS should be listed
<heoyea_> van7hu: whats jce
<bazhang> winux, you just said "not installed by ubuntu" followed by "apt-get"
<van7hu> heoyea_, Java Cryptographic Extension
<BluesKaj> Kafan, sudo update-grub , rather
<winux> bazhang: ok, not installed by the initial ubuntu install
<xray> make alias :)
<winux> bazhang: i guess it would have to go by timestamp or something
<bazhang> winux, PPA and 3rd party repos are disabled
<winux> bazhang: there are also libs/apps installed from source
<heoyea_> van7hu: dont think they got that in the repos check there website for info
<van7hu> I know
<wagtag> In terminal how can I make output look like http://cl.ly/LYsL instead of http://cl.ly/La5Q? Why are the lines drawn as qqqqq?
<_niCe_> can someone tell me where my problem with the routing ist? http://pastebin.com/PSbeZ1LV
<stellasstellina> sera
<Xray> sera
<Xray> come va ?
<stellasstellina> abbastanza bene
<bazhang> !it | xray stellasstellina
<ubottu> xray stellasstellina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Xray> dd6 ?
<blami_> isnt this supposed to be english only?
<bazhang> yes
<stellasstellina> ok
<sheikhmak> I have the weirdest issue ever, so i connect to vpn through ike (IPSEC, shrew soft), all my clients are able to ping this one subnet, but the ubuntu ones. that is the weirdest issue i've encountered, don't know where to begin
<Xray> ok dude
<sheikhmak> donc le ubottu comprends toute les langues?
<bazhang> sheikhmak, we do, not the bot
<bazhang> !fr | sheikhmak
<ubottu> sheikhmak: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sheikhmak> ahaha, nice on bazhang
<mastershake> hello, can someone help me with an issue for a moment?
<sbuntu> How can my stepson recover his administrator password (he forgot it) - he's running Ubuntu
<camaro> i probably can't help...
<heoyea_> nope
<bazhang> mastershake, whats the real question, ask the channel
<bazhang> !password | sbuntu
<ubottu> sbuntu: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sbuntu> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mastershake> well, all video streaming is skipping with no sound in both firefox and chrome
<sbuntu> thx
<mastershake> and i do not know how to correct it, the problem just arose on its own
<camaro> what application is it using?  VLC usually works for me
<bazhang> mastershake, youtube? or where
<mastershake> youtube
<mastershake> also soundcloud
<mastershake> and mixcloud
<new1> i installed ubuntu restricted extras 57 and copied packages from apt/archives directory.....but while installing it again its giving error for mscorefonts and flash....so how to install these two offline with rest of packages ?
<heoyea_> flash
<bazhang> mastershake, and does downloading it and playing in mplayer/vlc have the same issue
<juniour> hi guys i wanto change the back ground image of grub2 loader , i want to know i can put any images or i have to go for .tga images
<mastershake> did not try that yet
<bazhang> mastershake, there's a handy firefox plugin to do that
<bazhang> it's called video download helper
<jdawgx> just made the switch to xubuntu anyone have any helpfull tips
<camaro> yes, bazhang---I have had excellent results with that also
<mastershake> bazhang: thank you! let me get on it
<bazhang> jdawgx, tips regarding what
<shree> hi
<shree> i have eror after updateing 12.04 to 12.10
<mastershake> bazhang: yes, even when i play the file locally the problem remains
<jdawgx> how about security? do i need to be running a firewall or anything
<shree> can any one help
<bazhang> shree paste.ubuntu.com with the error
<shree> unable to see panel after login
<new1> i installed ubuntu restricted extras 57 and copied packages from apt/archives directory and saved them locally.....then removed and purged it but after that while installing it again with dpkg saved packages.deb its giving error for mscorefonts and flash....so how to install these two offline with rest of packages ?
<heoyea_> jdawgx: nah go naked
<mastershake> bazhang: any suggesstions?
<new1> !register > new1
<ubottu> new1, please see my private message
<new1> !log > new1
<bazhang> mastershake, check in terminal alsamixer that nothing is muted
<bazhang> !ufw | jdawgx
<ubottu> jdawgx: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jdawgx> ok ill look into it thanks
<mastershake> bazhang: nope, nothings muted
<gerryvdm> hey, is it normal that files in /etc/fstab.d/ are not automatically mounted?
<fetz> hey, will someone help me real fast?
<bazhang> fetz with what
<fetz> my sound.
<fetz> i am dual booting Ubuntu and Mac OSX
<Kafan> Not helpful, and os-prober doesnt find anything whatsoever
<nytek_> fetz: why would you do such a thing?
<Kafan> so I'll just repair my windows install, fix up grub, and try again.
<nytek_> fetz: whats wrong with your sound?
<mastershake> bazhang: so i have video but no sound btw.
<jdawgx> so just leave the ufw on default setup?
<heoyea_> jdawgx: just use ur pc dont need to waste time with those
<wiggmpk> Is it possible to integrate pidgin with the MeMenu on Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3
<new1> i installed ubuntu restricted extras 57 and copied packages from apt/archives directory and saved them locally.....then removed and purged it but after that while installing it again with dpkg saved packages.deb its giving error for mscorefonts and flash....so how to install these two offline with rest of packages ?
<new1> any good virtual environments for ubuntu ? virtual box performs good on ubuntu or not ?
<heoyea_> new1: download the other 2
<giovannino61> hello
<shree> hallooooooo
<shree> plz help mi
<giovannino61> I have a movie dvdrip: to turn it on DVD, (I have a DVD player) there is a program in ubuntu 12.04?
<shree> after updating from 12.04 to 12.10
<bazhang> giovannino61, devede
<bazhang> !helpme | shree
<ubottu> shree: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<shree> no side panel n no close button is there
<shree> can anybody help
<bazhang> patience shree
<Tweikable> hello
<Tweikable> i have a ?
<Miebster> there is an ubuntu machine on the network that is sharing a folder as an apache web view with the file hierarchy, is there some way I can mount this location?
<Tweikable> i just download the hacker evolution game for linux from the website . and i extracted it. but can seem to figure out how to get it to run as a game i guess
<new1> any other way of downloading apps from google play without google account ?
<shree> can anybody help
<Tweikable> can someone explain to me what im doing wronge, just download. should i use archieve manger.
<bazhang> shree, please be patient.
<giovannino61> bazhang, how to install?
<heoyea_> Tweikable: what extension
<srhb> Miebster: WebDAV? Or simple http? In the latter case you'll need httpfs
<phillip> hallo
<Tweikable> what you mean.? what its .??? is
<bazhang> giovannino61, via the package manager
<heoyea_> Tweikable: ye
<Tweikable> one sec
<Tweikable> .tar.gz
<giovannino61> bazhang,  ubuntu center
<Miebster> srhb: how would I know which one?  I don't have control over this server, its internal, and everyone is content with webview, I need to figure out how to mount it, I can give a screenshot of the webview
<heoyea_> Tweikable: yea extract it 1st
<Tweikable> i did that. now i got a folder with the game name
<heoyea_> Tweikable: whats the extension of that then
<Tweikable> once se
<Tweikable> are you talking the mail folder?
<Tweikable> that was extracted
<Tweikable> main*
<mastershake> bazhang: in alsamixer, should auto-mute be enabled or disabled?
<srhb> Miebster: You're probably fine with httpfs. Install the package httpfs2
<NCS_One> hi
<dniMretsaM> welcome NCS_One
<heoyea_> Tweikable: probally the largest file
<Tweikable> the main fold that was extracted is HackerEvolutionDualityDEMO
<giovannino61> bazhang,   thanks for help
<IdleOne> Tweikable: in that folder is there a README file ?
<Miebster> srhb: okay thanks
<NCS_One> I'm on ubuntu 12.04. Is there some way of disabling the efect when switching desktops? I have shortcut keys to do it and some times my ubuntu starts breaking or freezes
<BabySuperman> Using upstart, is there anyway to run 4 instances of a program I want to run with specific command line options -- then if one fails it reloads it... hrmm
<srhb> Miebster: Oh actually, come to think of it I'm not entirely sure it can traverse the directories, which makes it useless for you. Hmm.
<Tweikable> theses are the folders that are in there
<Tweikable> hed-audio
<heoyea_> NCS_One: use ccsm and disable like viewports
<Tweikable> hed-gamemods
<Tweikable> hed-graphics
<Tweikable> hed-music
<joogi> hi. I got problems with my soundcard ( lscpi shows Nvidia MCP61 ). Its detected as ALC888 (snd-hda-intel). aplay works finde but alsamixer doesn't find a soundcard.
<Tweikable> hed-playe
<Tweikable> r
<Tweikable> r
<FloodBot1> Tweikable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !enter | Tweikable
<ubottu> Tweikable: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tweikable> alrightt
<NCS_One> heoyea_: ccsm?
<rone> hey folks, i added the openjdk PPA so i could install openjdk 7 on 10.04.  but the packages seem to have a circular dependency or something
<rone> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rone>   openjdk-7-jre-headless: Conflicts: openjdk-7-jre-lib (< 7b89~pre1-0) but 7~b117~pre1-0lucid1 is to be installed
<rone>   openjdk-7-jre-lib: Depends: openjdk-7-jre-headless (>= 7b89~pre1) but 7~b117~pre1-0lucid1 is to be installed
<rone>                      Conflicts: openjdk-7-jre-headless (< 7b89~pre1-0) but 7~b117~pre1-0lucid1 is to be installed
<FloodBot1> rone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rone> sorry.
<bazhang> !ccsm | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Sach> Using Ubuntu 12.04. How do I get the close, maximize and minimize buttons back at the top of the window? I've installed gnome-tweak-tool but even after using this, nothing changes on my system.
<rone> again, the package conflict report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430148/
<Tweikable> i postedx all the folders is paste bin. is there any way you guys can see it
<bazhang> sach in gnome-shell ?
<NCS_One> Sach: I have default ubuntu 12.04 and buttons are at top
<blami_> Sach: at the top of the window?
<blami_> Sach: you mean in maximized mode? they re merged with menubar then but still there if you hover over menubar ...
<srhb> Tweikable: Yes, link the URL to your paste.
<Tweikable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430146/
<Sach> bazhang: yes, gnome
<Sach> blami: yes, at the top of the window.
<blami_> Sach: and where they are?
<redlegrich> hi, looking for a bit of advice on adding the flash player
<redlegrich> to chromium
<Sach> blami: nowhere.
<Tweikable> there is a when i open the main folder
<blami_> Sach: is your window maximized?
<Sach> blami: I need to right click on windows to access close maximize and minimize.
<Tweikable> i see that there is all thoses folders there as well as hacker evolution demo 32bit && 64 bit
<Tweikable> and there extrentions are
<Tweikable> executable (application/x-executable)
<Tweikable> thast the one i click right?
<Tweikable> it shows on my properts of that file, that there is no application to open executables?
<blami_> Sach: just hold Alt while right clicking anywhere in the window area, is that the menu you want?
<blami_> Sach: (left Alt of course)
<Tweikable> which program should i have installed on ubuntu or should i select, that may already be on my computer inorder to run a executable (application/x-executable) game
<Sach> blami_: nothing happens when I hit alt and click
<jiltdil> How to set grub password in ubuntu 12.10? Please have a guide
<bekks> Tweikable: The mime type is irrelevant. Is it a windows game?
<Sach> blami_: I only see a hand for scrolling when I do that
<IdleOne> !grub2 | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Tweikable> well it is, but i went the main website. and downloaded the linux version
<Tweikable> its the hacker evolution game demo
<Tweikable> download as a .tar.gz
<bekks> Tweikable: Then it is a linux game. I guess they do provide instructions on how to run that game on Linux.
<Tweikable> i didnt see any
<Tweikable> all check agian
<grumpyrj> unpack the .tar.gz and look for a readme or an install script
<Tweikable> alright
<Tweikable> thanks 1 sec
<bekks> Tweikable: Whats the website?
<Tweikable> 1s
<Tweikable> http://www.hackerevolutionduality.com/
<Tweikable> its on the botton right of the screenm
<Tweikable> screen*
<Guest77086> Anybody knows whether Ubuntu can boot from USB 3.0 ?
<bekks> Guest77086: Yes. Yes.
<cruzader> yes
<Guest77086> thx
<Guest77086> How about Fedora?
<cruzader> is using pinguy os safe ?
<bazhang> cruzader, ask pinguy support
<DJones> cruzader: You'd need to ask the pinguy developers about that
<bekks> cruzader: Ask their support, we dont know about it :)
<bazhang> Guest77086, #fedora
<Guest77086> ok
<Guest77086> btw, windows sucks
<bazhang> Guest77086, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Guest77086> ok
<sbuntu> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rbnswartz> Trying to run bzr branch on a lp branch and I get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430177/ any ideas?
<Tweikable> havent found a read-me file
<Tweikable> currently now adapting to the " power of google "
<mattmanwrx> hi guys i need a bit of help, i think im stuck on mountall start/starting - any help? maybe pm?
<bekks> Tweikable: Untar it, and show us the the content - using ls -lha in a pastebin please
<Tweikable> how do i untar it
<heoyea_> atool -x file.tar.gz
<IdleOne> Tweikable: you have a 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu installed?
<Tweikable> 32
<IdleOne> Tweikable: open a terminal and type without the quotes " sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2 && ./HackerEvolutionDuality-32bit "
<mattmanwrx> guys, im really stuck, can anyone help me pretty please?
<heoyea_> nop
<bazhang> heoyea_, ?
<Anonymous_Break> hello
<a111> hey nerds.  Im using 12.04 and keep getting a clicking sound through my audio when im listening to music?
<Anonymous_Break> We Anonymous?
<Anonymous_Break> hey
<Tweikable> just did it
<santiago> hu
<bazhang> heoyea_, if you dont know the answer, why say anything at all
<Tweikable> says
<Tweikable> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Tweikable>   libwebp2
<santiago> well
<santiago> i only say hu
<IdleOne> Tweikable: that is fine
<Tweikable> bash: ./HackerEvolutionDuality-32bit: No such file or directory
<santiago> ok
<heoyea_> bazhang: hi
<santiago> hi
<Pici> santiago: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<sbuntu> I looked for a way to help my stepson to recover his administrator password - that he forgot
<santiago> no
<Tweikable> i have that file in the hacker evolution demo
<Tweikable> once you click on the main folder
<mattmanwrx> Pici: i do, can you please help me?
<rushboy> can anyone tell what exactly this command do : make prefix=/usr/local all
<sbuntu> Anyone willing to help me?
<bazhang> heoyea_, do you have a support issue? please stop making random comments here. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Pici> santiago: Thsi channel is just for support, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> sbuntu, with what?
<IdleOne> Tweikable: where did you save the tar.gz when you downloaded it?
<bazhang> !password | sbuntu read the link
<ubottu> sbuntu read the link: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<heoyea_> bazhang: not sure what u mean u msg me
<Tweikable> downlaods
<Pici> mattmanwrx: I'm afraid I don't have a lot of time at the moment, I'm just barely able to look at this channel and keep things civil :)
<Tweikable> downloads*
<mattmanwrx> ok, thanks anyways...
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword   <------- sbuntu
<IdleOne> Tweikable: cd ~/Downloads/HackerEvolutionDualityDEMO
<mattmanwrx> guys, I'm stuck on mountall start/starting - can anyone help me please?
<santiago> i dont know
<bazhang> heoyea_, this is not the random chat and comment channel. it's support ONLY
<sbuntu> bazhang :  he forgot his sudo password
<bazhang> sbuntu, yes
<santiago> he he he
<Tweikable> k 1 sec
<erikErik> ouch
<bazhang> sbuntu, please read the link
<heoyea_> bazhang: then stop trying to chat with me
<santiago> that is not a sec
<mattmanwrx> this is what my screen says - https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ys54j76d6a0bnb/IMG_20121213_183109.jpg
<sbuntu> bazhang : ok
<santiago> mmh
<Slayback> something that cost 15 each and i have 584 to buy for... how mutch? and how can i do it on a calculator?
<rone> hey folks, i added the openjdk PPA so i could install openjdk 7 on 10.04.  but the packages seem to have a circular dependency or something. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430148/
<santiago> good good
<Pici> Slayback: try ##math
<yugnip> lol
<santiago> (groan)
<Tweikable> weird
<Tweikable> i try and cd to downlaods
<Tweikable> and its says no such file or directory
<Tweikable> trying to change to that diretory
<IdleOne> Tweikable: in linux downloads and Downloads are two separate folders
<IdleOne> Case matters
<Tweikable> o
<Tweikable> 1sec
<santiago> what!
<Pici> santiago: stop the random comments
<winb> becho $(( 584 / 15 ))
<winb> echo
<winb> not becho
<santiago> thats not a sec!??
<winb> !calc
<Tweikable> ok
<Tweikable> IdleOne < i just changed my diretory to downloads/hackerevolutiondemo
<Tweikable> now what should i do
<IdleOne> did you install ibsdl-image1.2 ?
<IdleOne> did you install libsdl-image1.2 ?
<Tweikable> i belive so
<Tweikable> let me check
<IdleOne> Tweikable: you are also going to need to install libsdl-mixer1.2
<Tweikable> yes its in stalled
<Tweikable> i will install that to one sec
<Tweikable> thank you so much for the help
<Tweikable> 1 sec
<superjesus> hi guys
<superjesus> penus
<superjesus> penus
<superjesus> penus
<FloodBot1> superjesus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tweikable> libmikmod2 Suggested packages:oss-compat
<Tweikable> The following NEW packages will be installed: libmikmod2 libsdl-mixer1.2
<Tweikable> should i download the oss-compat
<IdleOne> Tweikable: yup, install whatever it recommends
<Tweikable> alright
<Tweikable> arlight i just finished downloading it
<Tweikable> the oss-compat
<Tweikable> thing
<Tweikable> what is the next thing you think i should od
<IdleOne> Tweikable: now run " ./HackerEvolutionDuality-32bit " without the quotes
<Tweikable> i just paste that in concle
<a111> Is there any reason why ubuntu wont recognise my second GPU / third monitor?
<IdleOne> Tweikable: correct
<a111> im using the none-free AMD drivers
<root__> ??spam
<heoyea_> check settings
<Pici> root__: can we help you?
<DJones> !behelpful | heoyea_
<ubottu> heoyea_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<heoyea_> oh
<heoyea_> check ati settings
<Tweikable> problem happend
<Tweikable> im going to paste it on paste bin
<DJones> !who | heoyea_
<ubottu> heoyea_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tweikable> one sec Ideal
<IdleOne> Tweikable: waiting
<heoyea_> DJones: check ati settings
<Tweikable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430248/
<Tweikable> lol
<giglopr> gentoousers are loser
<DJones> heoyea_: I don't have an ati card, direct your help to the appropriate person
<giglopr> gentoousers are loser
<bazhang> giglopr, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> Tweikable: sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2
<heoyea_> DJones: ur welcome
<Tweikable> 1 sefc
<craigbass1976> I've got /share that's set to 777.  Anyone writing to it from a windows box creates files and directories with 777.  If I create a file locally though, craig:craig owns it and the permissions are 755.  In order to stop that, I mount up /share as cifs in fstab.  It won't mount at boot though; I've got to do a mount -a, and I'.  How do I get it mounting
<craigbass1976> Oops -- fat finger... I'm guessing that fstab firest up before samba.
<bekks> craigbass1976: Correct.
<craigbass1976> bekks, how do I get it to mount without the extra manual step?
<Tweikable> ideal one
<jbwiv> hi guys. Is there a way to snapshot a system from an apt perspective, so that you can rollback to that snapshot later? say I have a project and I want to experiment with a number of different tools, but when complete easily restore the system to the way it was before?
<Tweikable> i love you
<Tweikable> it worked man, thank you so much for you help and time
<IdleOne> Tweikable: very welcome
<Tweikable> you are a god amungst kedyboards
<bazhang> jbwiv, system image?
<Tweikable> keyboards
<bekks> craigbass1976: Thats impossible using the fstab. You have add the mount command in the /etc/rc.local using the full path to the mount command.
<Tweikable> now it should work by me just click on the file right
<Tweikable> i should havnt to use concel
<IdleOne> Tweikable: now run " ./HackerEvolutionDuality-32bit " without the quotes
<jbwiv> bazhang, that would probably work...is it possible?
<bazhang> jbwiv, sure is, there's a tool called disks that has that option in it
<DJones> IdleOne: You should write a blog page and submit it to ongubuntu, I'm sure they'd publish it
<craigbass1976> bekks, mount -a, or mount -t blahblahblah ?  I've got another user (craig2) that mounts up the same share.  I get prompted for a password when I run sudo mount -a for some reason, for sudo, then for each of the users mounting up the share
<IdleOne> DJones: heh
<Tweikable> xit
<Tweikable> ity worked
<IdleOne> Tweikable: is the game running?
<jbwiv> bazhang, ok, I'll take a look. thanks
<Tweikable> yes
<DrGrov> Can I simultaneously have XFCE and Unity installed from the official repositories of 12.04? I wondered if something would brake, dependencies or such.
<Tweikable> i just pushed exit
<IdleOne> Tweikable: I'm very happy. have fun.
<Tweikable> thank you
<Tweikable> its like a realy christamss
<bazhang> DrGrov, sure. you can install all of them. I have Four currently
<Tweikable> your personal nick for the day is Santa
<Tweikable> lol
<Tweikable> jk., by ubuntu communtiy keep of the great advice and staff
<Tweikable> up*
<DrGrov> bazhang: Okay good :) I just thought to ask since I had some issues on 10.04 with Gnome and KDE running besides each other.
<giglopr> gentoo is bullshit!
<bazhang> DrGrov, the xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop package and so on will do that for you
<bekks> craigbass1976: Basically it doesnt matter which mount option you are using, but you should use /bin/mount and it is expected that sudo asks you for your password.
<DrGrov> bazhang: Will be nice to see how XFCE is running these days. Been 4-5 years since I last had XFCE in active day-to-day use LOL
<rushboy> Hello Can anyone please let me know the method by which I can see the changes I make to the source code of any application  ?
<Bassoopioka> Hi! Problem needs solving. I installed wine and steam. I open a chat window from friends list. But when i try to type nothing happens.  Keyboard works fine as you can see.
<Pici> rushboy: the changes *you* make?
<bazhang> Bassoopioka, #winehq for help with particular apps
<rushboy> I have cloned a certain repo and want to edit the source code
<craigbass1976> bekks, but I also get asked for the two users mounting up the directory.
<DrGrov> Thanks bazhang
<DrGrov> Bbl
<rushboy> Pici, I have cloned a certain repo and want to edit the source code
<rumpe1> rushboy, try "diff"
<Bassoopioka> thx i try there ^^
<DrGrov> bazhang: Gotta ask still one question. I should pick xubuntu or lubuntu or just xfce- package/packages?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: installing xfce4 will give the bare minimum xfce desktop
<bazhang> DrGrov, for xubuntu , it would be xubuntu-desktop ; for kde4 it would be kubuntu-desktop ; for lxde/openbox lubuntu-desktop and so on
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, that I am aware of. I mean that I should be picking packages starting with xfce- instead of xubuntu/lubuntu packages? Or is there any difference?
<DrGrov> bazhang: Okay, I pick the default xfce style of packages, ex. xfce-orage etc.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: if you already have gnome apps installed, you can run them in XFCE without issue
<bazhang> DrGrov, those are metapackages and will install the default browsers, file managers, etc for each desktop
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, I have only GNOME apps installed. Nothing with KDE installed. Just need a good burning app, k3b should be fine without breaking evne though it installs kde libs?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: I use xfburn here :)
<ickefes> hi guys. have you ever experienced that if you lightly touch your ram stick then your computer hangs?
<bazhang> DrGrov, sure. many gnome users have amarok k3b or the like
<DrGrov> bazhang: Okay, I see. ActionParsnip Ah, there is xfburn for gnome :) Good to know, not need to get messy fingers with kde libs then :)
<bazhang> ickefes, try ##hardware
<ickefes> bazhang: ok thanks
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: bazhang forget me. I am too tired. :) I just go and pick packages with the beginning xfce-
<DrGrov> Thanks for clearing things up yet again, ActionParsnip and bazhang :)
<DrGrov> Bbl
 * Sm0kEz is Away (supper tyme!) @ 07:05:33pm
<bazhang> Sm0kEz, disable that
 * Sm0kEz is away (supper tyme!) Gone: 2mins 13secs
<marianne> looking for hardware recommendations video card and sound cards for 12.04... any opinions out there?
<ActionParsnip> marianne: onboard sound is usually good enough
<ActionParsnip> marianne: a mid range nvidia will be groovy :)
<OerHeks> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip +1  Nvidia would be my choice too
<marianne> ActionParsnip: kinda want 5.1 surround sound and just found an awesome vid card (Nvidia chipset)
<hilo> If I create a hard link, how do I delete the hard link and not the file it points to (so as to just remove the link)
<MonkeyDust> why nvidia? most graphics problems are with nvidia (i have intel)
<ActionParsnip> marianne: most onboards do 5.1 sound...
<marianne> MonkeyDust: I just load the drivers and have never had issues with it
<Kafan> I just deleted windows, more hassle than its worth at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: as long as its not Optimus, you are laughing
<Pici> hilo: you just delete the link.
<blami_> ActionParsnip: +1
<marianne> ActionParsnip: not mine... only one input
<MonkeyDust> fair enough
<ntg> nvidia optimus, might s'well f*** yourslf :(
<ntg> i got it working after some troubleshooting tho
<marianne> ntg: maybe I just get lucky with the nvidia stuff... never had issues
<ntg> marianne: we're talking about nvidia optimus, hybrid graphics.
<marianne> ntg: ok, I'll admit it... color me clueless
<ntg> basically, if you have a laptop with a integrated GPU plus a dedicated GPU... ubuntu no like. :)
<marianne> ntg: yeah I can see where that would get squirrelly in a hurry
<marianne> ok guys... how about blu-ray support?
<ntg> a little bit of a hassle
<marianne> ntg: drivers?
<ntg> i dont think drivers are the problem
<ntg> bluray movie discs are encrypted
<ntg> so you need to set up for example vlc with the keys etc etc
<marianne> ntg: lame but I don't rip any more... just wanna watch
<wtfdoido> hello there
<wtfdoido> I do understand that it's somewhat offtopic
<ntg> marianne: well it should work
<wtfdoido> anyways
<wtfdoido> my granny went nuts about a month ago
<DJones> !ot | wtfdoido
<ubottu> wtfdoido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wtfdoido> so she's about to let the $250k appartment to her social worker
<marianne> ntg: it's really an upgrade project... video, then sound, then blu-ray
<MonkeyDust> wtfdoido  wrong channel
<wtfdoido> I basically have two options
<DJones> wtfdoido: This is a support channel only
<wtfdoido> would you kindly suggest another one?
<DJones> wtfdoido: See the link you've just been given
<marianne> ntg: but I would love it all to work without too much hassle
<Suicidal> When i replug /dev/ttyUSB0 file owner and file mode getting resetted
<wtfdoido> DJones I only see #ubuntu actually
<wtfdoido> cat /procinfo and all that stuff
<wtfdoido> used to be a unix admin back in the 90's
<wtfdoido> so where do I go for the morals?
<DJones> !ot | wtfdoido
<wtfdoido> or practics
<MonkeyDust> wtfdoido  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> wtfdoido:  #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use
<DJones>                 #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntg> marianne: if you would love things to work without too much hassle you chose the wrong OS :D
<wtfdoido> ubuntu-offtopic thati s
<octeris> Hi all! I currently have a computer running Ubuntu Server 12.04.1 and I was wondering if it was possible to set up networking using a static IP with DHCP as a fallback through the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<wtfdoido> thanks a bunch
<Suicidal> should i enter #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of problem?
<MonkeyDust> octeris  there's also #ubuntu-server
<wtfdoido> [23:38] #ubuntu-offtopic unable to join channel (address is banned)
<Suicidal> When i replug /dev/ttyUSB0 file owner and file mode getting resetted
<wtfdoido> Huston, we do have a problem
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel :)
<octeris> MonkeyDust: wouldn't the procedure apply to Ubuntu desktop as well?
<MonkeyDust> wtfdoido  of course you were banned for no reason
<marianne> ntg: say it isn't so! but then again, what else do i have to do with my time.
<wtfdoido> MonkeyDust you freaking knew!
<Suicidal> anyone up to help?
<wtfdoido> anyway, I do need advice
<Sach> using a gnome shell in ubuntu 12.10. how do i get my close, maximize and minimize buttons back? they've disappeared.
<ntg> marianne: if you like problems you should try Vista
<wtfdoido> with my gramma. either keep her or keep some $250k
<ntg> heh
<mysterious> hi, is there an instruction on how to report kernel errors to ubuntu launchpad correctly? (My laptop is freezing when using brightness control)
<marianne> ntg: ummm no... I'll pass on that charlie foxtrot
<ntg> hah
<Heath-Home> Hey, my ssh connection to my server keeps disconnecting after being idle too long, how do I fix this?
<hilo> is there an easy way to create hard links for all files which have specific extensions under a certain directory? I am trying to create a directory which contains all my movies. Currently the files are organized by genre in directories. I can't just move them because it's my girlfriends, and she likes it that way...
<Heath-Home> Doesn't seem to be an option in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<marianne> starting to wonder if I should just build a new box...
<octeris> hilo: Wouldn't you want to use soft links for this?
<a111> Im using ubuntu 12.04 and I keep hearing a clicking sound from my speakers
<hilo> octeris, I looked into the difference and I don't see why one is better than the other. It seemed to me that hard links are better since the link is treated just like the original file and not as a link
<hilo> octeris, and i am creating the links in the same file system
<bekks> Heath-Home: You are looking in the wrong file. It is a setting in sshd_config called TCPKeepAlive
<octeris> hilo: the main reason is that you can move/remove/rename soft links without affecting the original file
<octeris> hilo: so you could soft link all your movies in an organization to your liking without affecting your girlfriend's organization of the same files
<Suicidal> When i replug /dev/ttyUSB0 file owner and file mode getting resetted. Anyone can help?
<Heath-Home> where is sshd_Config?
<hilo> octeris, I was under the impression that I could move/remove/rename hard links as well
<octeris> hilo: you can but they will affect the original file
<octeris> hilo: "hard" link ;)
<hilo> octeris, since these are all movies, I won't really be doing any changes, I just need them to be presented in a different directory structure.
<Pici> octeris: renaming a hard link doesn't break the origininal file's name.
<Inoki> Anybody having the same problem installing Unity on Ubuntu Studio?
<octeris> Pici: hmm maybe I am misunderstanding the difference between a hard and soft link then
<hilo> octeris, the only reason I shy away from the soft link is because I used a soft link to do this for a file on my FTP and the soft link was served up as a 0 byte shortcut file instead of the file
<octeris> hilo: to answer your original question you'll probably want to write a script or use a find-exec to run the ln command on the right target files
<Pici> octeris, hilo: the difference between a hard link and a soft/symbolic link is that if you create a hardlink to a file and then delete the original file, the file itself will still exist on the drive because there is still a link pointing to it.
<Pici> octeris, hilo: If you delete the target of a softlink, the softlink now is invalid.
<bekks> Heath-Home: In /etc/ssh/ - like ssh_config
<octeris> Pici: ah, got it. thanks for the clarification. :)
<Heath-Home> I got it, thanks
<Inoki> Anybody who can help a bit?
<bekks> Inoki: Only after asking an ubuntu support question :)
<Heath-Home> bekks, TCPKeepAlive is set to yes, why does the connection time out?
<Inoki> bekks: Of course. I'm running Ubuntu Studio, wanted to install Unity, but can't. It says some dependecies are not satisfied.
<winb> !pom
<bekks> Heath-Home: It has to be set in the config of the server you are connecting to.
<Heath-Home> bekks, I am on the server I am trying to connect to's config.
<bekks> Inoki: And how do you try to install it? And whats the exact error message?
<Inoki> bekks: I used sudo apt-get install Unity*
<Sach> using a gnome shell in ubuntu 12.10. how do i get my close, maximize and minimize buttons back on the windows? they've disappeared.
<Inoki> bekks: And this is missing  libcunit1-ncurses : Koliduje s: libcunit1 ale inštalovať sa bude 2.1-0.dfsg-10
<Inoki>  libcunit1-ncurses-dev : Koliduje s: libcunit1-dev ale inštalovať sa bude 2.1-0.dfsg-10
<bekks> Inoki: Did you run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade before?
<SpecialEd> trying to write a simple bash string that will echo $RANDOM >> every file in a directory, is there an easy way how to do this?
<hilo> octeris, can you help me figure out how to formulate the find command?
<Inoki> bekks: I'll try.
<MonkeyDust> SpecialEd  'easy' depends on how skilled you are, try the channel #bash
<Pici> Inoki: Why did you choose to install it like that? Just do: sudo apt-get install unity
<SierraAR> Why is the update manager saying the package information was last updated over a week ago, when I just updated this morning?
<Inoki> Pici: I wanted to have everything related to Unity be installed, so that nothing's missing.
<marianne> is there a driver for soundblaster z out there already?
<Suicidal> When i replug /dev/ttyUSB0 file owner and file mode getting resetted how can i set fixed file properties for it?
<bekks> SierraAR: Because the update managers just tells you when the update manager was used the last time.
<trism> Sach: what is: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout;
<SierraAR> 'W:Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/precise-getdeb/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net:http:'
<Sach> trism: sorry, I don't know what you mean.
<SierraAR> I disabled that in software sources, why is it trying to connect to it?
<cfedde> how can I get chromium to trust a corporate proxy that uses a self signed cert?
<trism> Sach: open a terminal and run that, I am curious if your settings just got wiped for that key
<bazhang> SierraAR, checked in sources.list.d ?
<SierraAR> bazhang: Where do I find that?
<trism> Sach: if so, you can fix it with: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close';
<bazhang> SierraAR, /etc/apt/
<[snake]> would it be faster to use a 32 bit os on 64bit cpu, or the 64 bit os? i have 2gb of ram
<MonkeyDust> [snake]  no
<Sach> trism: it returns "':minimize,maximize,close'"
<[snake]> MonkeyDust, it wasn't a yes or no question. see the "or" :P
<trism> Sach: okay so looks fine already
<bazhang> [snake], use the 64 bit
<SierraAR> bazhang: Is deleting getdeb.list and getdeb.list.save what I want to do?
<[snake]> ok
<Sach> trism: however, I don't see these buttons on my windows.
<trism> Sach: what theme are you using?
<Sach> trism: ambience (default)
<bazhang> SierraAR, or placing a # in front of them
<searching> Right Click menu.xml Openbox change color
<Pici> Inoki: When you use wildcards in your package name when using apt-get install, it uses regular expressions, and since you didn't specify that the package name start with unity, it actually is searching for every packge that contains 'unit' followed by 0 or more 'y's
<trism> Sach: strange, did they just disappear during your session?
<bergelmir> where can i find my custom shortcuts on the filesystem?
<Sach> yes, when i was looking at other themes yesterday, then returned to what I previously had which is ambience default.
<Suicidal> When i replug /dev/ttyUSB0 file owner and file mode getting resetted how can i set fixed file properties for it?
<Sach> trism: yes, since I looked at other themes yesterday, then returned to what I previously had which is ambience default.
<trism> Sach: odd, try running: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'minimize,maximize,close:'; I seem to remember someone else with this issue before where the settings looked right but the controls were on the wrong side
<trism> Sach: see if the controls show up on the left of the window
<bazhang> Sach, gnome-shell correct? no settings in tweak tool for that? you can add settings to tweak tool with the gnome extensions site, you know
<Sach> trism: no change.
<trism> Sach: must be something else then, weird
<Sach> bazhang: yes, correct.  I've set it it the tweak tool too, but it has no effect on my syste,
<Sach> m
<trism> Sach: I'm kind of out of ideas at this point
<chris__> I cant set up HDMI output to my tv from my geforce9500gt, halp
<bazhang> Sach, adding extension from the gnome extensions site fixed that here
<MeanderingCode> any dnsmasq gurus in here?
<Sach> bazhang: how do I do that?
<Sach> trism: thanks for trying.
<[snake]> should I get the 12.10 release or stick with 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> [snake]  i'm happy with 12.10
<bazhang> Sach, the site has installers much like the firefox extensions, that you click to on, it then adds a setting configurable in tweak tool, such as variable alt-tab behavior, where the buttons for close maximize etc are and so on
<[snake]> MonkeyDust, in the past I've had bad experiences with the latest updates for some reason O_O
<[snake]> im not sure
<chris__> can a geforce 9500gt output on its dvi, vga and hdmi ports at the same time?
<chris__> or how to seitch?ű
<bazhang> chris__, thats a hardware question is it not?
<chris__> bazhang, it is, which room do I go nvidia?ű
<bazhang> chris__, tried ##hardware ?
<octeris> Hi all! I currently have a computer running Ubuntu Server 12.04.1 and I was wondering if it was possible to set up networking using a static IP with DHCP as a fallback through the /etc/network/interfaces file? i.e. I'd like the server to use the static IP setup in the interfaces file and then ask DHCP for an IP if the static IP fails for any reason.
<Inoki> bekks: Installed the unity packages but I can't choose the shell at login. Any idea why?
<MonkeyDust> Inoki  you may have to install gdm additionally to get the terminal as an option in lightdm - also try ctrl-alt F1
<chris__> octeris, you should try adding the servers MAC address to the dhcp-servers config with the specified ip address
<octeris> chris_: the real underlying issue is I moved the server to a new network here at my parent's house temporarily and the static IP was setup with a network with 192.168.1.1 as the default gateway, and here on this network the default gateway is 192.168.0.1 instead, so the server is attempting to assign itself to an invalid static IP
<chris__> octeris, are you moving it often?
<octeris> chris_: not particularly, although I will move it once more within the next month, and then it won't move for another year at least.
<raymond> Does anyone have a problem with printing from firefox on an HP printer?  (FF 17.0.1, OfficeJet J6480, Ubuntu 12.10).  The only application from which I can not print is firefox.
<chris__> I also have an integrated video card on the motherboard, can I connect one of the LCDs there and still have a double display desktop?
<chris__> twinView
<jyg> 12.04 doesn't magically automount MTP devices as it does basic USB?
<chris__> octeris, and why cant you just use DHCP?4
<dr_willis> chris__:  are both the onboard and built in nvidia?
<dr_willis> jyg:  no it does not. neither does 12.10
<dr_willis> jyg:  it can mount them - with a little work.
<chris__> dr_willis, intel integrated and nvidia discrete
<jyg> boo... so many things to tap to get my phone tomount :)
<dr_willis> jyg:  i just use teh various services/ssh/scp/samba to get to mine
<jyg> dr_willis, yeah i've seen the scripting solution, i've loaded the drivers, etc... just wanted some corraboration before embarking on that... or giving up ;)
<dr_willis> ssh + andftp = all i use.
<jyg> dr_willis, i transfer large files so ... though I guess 802.11g is faster than a class 10 card hah, so that might work fine
<dr_willis> i found wirless faster then the cables
<dr_willis> lot more convient also.
<octeris> chris__: I'd like to avoid restarting the server for certain package upgrades to cause it to possibly switch IPs on me and then have to re-configure my hosts file or port forwarding,  especially since my network shares target the hostname instead of the IP
<octeris> chris__: all my music is hosted on the server and shared with samba
<chris__> octanium, I don't know
<jyg> dr_willis, interest but need something to go the other direction: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ws.plattner.cifsmanager&feature=search_result
<dr_willis> send to the phone? theres services you can run on the phone. ;)
<jyg> hah searching for "nfs for android" shows all "need for speed"
<jyg> yeah i was looking for such services.  don't want to use smb :p
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen NFS yet.
<dr_willis> there are ssh servers.
<jyg> yeah, i've used those.  but when I'm copying files, for music, i often use nautilus
<jyg> i supposes there's some way to virtual mount via ssh, but that's gotta be a dog
<dr_willis> then there the other fancy 'share my phone' type services  that give you web interfaces to do things.
<dr_willis> sshfs on pc -> ssh server on phone.
<dr_willis> my phones not rooted so i cant use some of the services  that are out for android
<jyg> heh rooted mh sgsii the day it came out, the day i bought it
<jyg> s/mh/my/
<jyg> if anyhting, for tethering
<dr_willis> got an S3 here.  My plan came with the hotspot anyway. so i dident need to.  not that i use it as a hotspot much
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr_willis> jyg:  always finding neat things in the android market. ;) just now saw this 'Ubuntu Remote Control' lets me do some things i wa wanting to last week. Gotta love it.
<fenix709> ciao
<fenix709> !list
<ubottu> fenix709: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<butch1281> My console windows keep changing size every time it looses focus.... and is incredibly annoying (ubuntu 12.04 unity)
<butch1281> any idea how to fix it?
<julian_> hi i cant get the nvidia drivers running correctly. I have a resolution of 640x480    Xorg.log gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430509/
<dniMretsaM> my root partition keeps going RO on me. It seems to be completely random, as I can't tie it to starting any particular process or anything. When I reboot, I'm told to run fsck manually, which I do. It fixes a bunch of errors and I can boot up just fine. then it will go read only again. sometimes immediately. sometimes after a few hours, sometimes never.
<Enkki> Hi! Does anyone know how to configure vsftpd to get it work ? I am completely unable to get writable home directories even after follwing every proposition from the web
<butch1281> Enkki - check the umask
<butch1281> its in the /etc/vsftpd...something for each user you set up
<Carlgo11> Hi I can't install Ubontu via usb. In the installation I get a msg saying "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mouted." why does it say that when im installing from a usb?
<Carlgo11> Anyone?
<bekks> !patience | Catbuntu
<zlacker> Carlgo11 how have you prepared the USB stick?
<ubottu> Catbuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> GNA.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<bekks> !patience | Carlgo11
<dr_willis> Carlgo11:  what release also?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> Carlgo11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Carlgo11> Yes I have
<dr_willis> servers are very splitty today. ;()
<zlacker> Carlgo11 how have you prepared the USB stick? have you ever heard of Unetbootin ?
<Carlgo11> I use Ubunto Server 12.10
<Carlgo11> Yeah I have
<dr_willis> Carlgo11:  i recall there being issues with putting the server iso on usb.
<Seryth> Hey guys. I just added this http://www.pasteall.org/38015 to my .bashrc file, but when I open the stream I only get video, audio output. No input; my mic isn't being detected. What's wrong, and how can I fix it? I've checked in alsamixer for my levels (they're on full) and pavucontrol seems to only detect my output, not input...any help greatly appreciated! Thanks.
<Carlgo11> No I can boot from the stick but not install from it
<bekks> Carlgo11: Thats an "issue" dr_willis is referring to.
<dr_willis> Carlgo11:  yes.. and the issue was the server installer not being able to see the 'iso'  its been happening for the last several releases
<Carlgo11> So what do I do?
<dr_willis> How did you put the ISO on the usb?
<Treadstone__71> How can I see what my firewall is denying in real time??
<Carlgo11> Used a program called "Universal-USB installer"
<bekks> Treadstone__71: Depends on your firewall - which one do you use?
<hilo> Carlgo11, I installed server 10.04 and did a release upgrade to install from usb
<Treadstone__71> iptables ?
<Carlgo11> Ok hilo I'll try that
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=server+install+from+usb
<bekks> Treadstone__71: Then you need to set up logging for each rule, to see whats happening.
<dr_willis> carlos2010:  id check the askubuntu.com links
<Carlgo11> ok I'll try with a older version. If that doesn't work I'll be back tommorow
<Treadstone__71> bekks ... how does one go about that?
<Mongolski> hej
<hilo> Carlgo11, after you finish installing 10.04, just run "do-release-upgrade"
<hilo> Carlgo11, After it does it's thing, you will have 12.04
<dr_willis> seems a little over kill.. since i thinkthe answer is to use dd to put the server iso on the usb.. ;)
<bekks> Treadstone__71: I dont know it off hand, but it should be doccumented pretty well.
<Treadstone__71> ok. thanks
<Ogredude> hiya folks
<Ogredude> getting some boot problems on a fresh install of 12.04, need to edit the grub config to fix it. I know exactly what I need to edit.  The problem is that update-grub and update-grub2 are both complaining "Cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied".  I am su'd to root. I mounted the hard drive. In my terminal, I did chroot /mount/<guid>. Everything appears to be correct there.
<Ogredude> All the forum topics I'm seeing say to chroot to the mounted disk and you should be able to update-grub
<Ogredude> not so much
<dr_willis> Hmm.. seems the server 'live setup' on usb can be looking for the wrong file names.. changeing the names on the usb corrects the issue
<dr_willis> Ogredude:  theres more then just chrooting to the /, i think you need to set up /proc/ and /dev/ befor you chroot.. but i always use the  boot-repair first these days.. it seems to work well
<jyg> ok... converting to mp4 on 12.04 is a pain.  i've tried a number of ways to get avconv to be happy with 264 or any mp4-able format.  no dice, short of recompiling avconv.
<bekks> jyg: Then use ffmpeg :)
<atrius> lets say for a moment i want a DNS server but i don't want bind... what else is worthy of the job and will also handle dynamic dns updates from isc DHCP?
<Ogredude> dr_willis: ah okay, I'll look at boot-repair
<jyg> from what i've read its a bug in the ubuntu-packaged version of avconv
<jyg> bekks, same problem
<Ogredude> so what, has stuff changed since all those different forum posts that say chroot to your mounted disk and update-grub?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I convert to mp4 all the time. but im on 12.10
<bekks> jyg: Which is impossible, since the tools differ.
<jyg> they do differ. but they suffer the same problem
<dr_willis> Ogredude:  i recall always  needing to set up /proc/ and /dev/ to the mountpoints  /media/mountpoint/dev and /media/mountpoint/proc  befor chrooting
<jyg> certainly not impossible, heh
<vexati0n> anyone want to help me figure out why minecraft keeps blowing up at me ? :D
<vexati0n> it's great fun
<dr_willis> http://zeldor.biz/2010/12/install-grub-from-chroot/
<Ogredude> dr_willis: okay I'll try boot-repair, thanks
 * dr_willis votes for boot-repair to be included by default  on the live cds ;p
<Ogredude> vexati0n: maybe it'd help if you went to https://gist.github.com and pasted logs of the errors you're getting and any other helpful information (video card type, java version, etc etc)
<dr_willis> Ogredude:  i do seemto recall being able to reinstall grub from a live cd without chrooting also. if you gave the right options to the grub-install tool
<strcrzy_> what's the best way to get in touch with canonical for paid support?
<vexati0n> Ogredude: https://gist.github.com/4279830
<strcrzy_> we've tried the form, and emailing
<a111> I keep hearing a clicking sound on ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services
<dr_willis> thats about all we would know on the topic strcrzy_ . is whats on the web site
<Ogredude> vexati0n: one thing that's sticking out to me is that you have intel integrated graphics and I don't believe that's beefy enough for minecraft
<strcrzy_> :(
<vexati0n> Ogredude: it has been working just fine for months, though.
<strcrzy_> 2 business days my ass
<Guest76586> hi all what am i missing I am tring to add mysql to bootup , using update-rc.d mysql defaults , and it does not seem to be working, I don't know what I am missing
<Guest76586> can someone help
<vexati0n> It's a 3000, which is more than enough to handle MC. Smoothly even, with Graphics on Fast.
<dr_willis> strcrzy_:  we have no controll over that.
<dr_willis> Im not even sure what paid 'support' actually does...
<bekks> strcrzy_: Take a look at he website.
<dr_willis> Be cool if i could get paid to sit on irc all day and do support.. ;)
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. i sit at work and irc and do support all day anyway......
<n3ffa> ditto dr_willis
<Ogredude> vexati0n: well that's a useful piece of information. It has worked in the past. Now when did it stop working and what have you changed since it last worked?
<Ogredude> start there and work your way back
<Sebj71> ciao
<Sebj71> !list
<ubottu> Sebj71: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vexati0n> Ogredude:
<vexati0n> Ogredude: it worked yesterday, and stopped working after a software update
<vexati0n> Ogredude: unfortunately I'm not sure where the "undo last software update" button is in Ubuntu...
<Ogredude> vexati0n: how about the logs that show which pieces were updated? I bet there's clues in there.
<Ogredude> and it's just giving you a segfault?
<vexati0n> Ogredude: yeah it's just a segfault right after it loads LWJGL.
<penguinman> hmm, did the drivers update? also which java are you running? sun's or open jdk?
<WoLf> Hello everyone.. I'm having an issue trying to move my internal HD with Ubuntu 12.04 to an external USB adapter.. grub was giving me "file not found" errors.. so I tried to boot a livecd and run boot-repair but it didn't help either, but now it gives me a file in the error. "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found"
<vexati0n> penguinman: I've tried all 3 available Oracle Javas (6, 7 and 8), and both OpenJDKs (6 and 7). Usually I use Oracle Java 8.
<Ogredude> vexati0n: it looks like it could be a video driver issue
<vexati0n> looks like there were a bunch of Mesa updates
<vexati0n> do you know how to roll back updates?
<Ogredude> I'm seeing quite a few forum posts suggesting update video drivers, or switch to the proprietary video drivers
<penguinman> i didn't think intel had proprietary drivers
<vexati0n> yeah... both of which do not apply to me, since Intel drivers are already the official ones, and this is the latest version
<dr_willis> penguinman:  they dont as far as i know. there are some pps'a with newer drivers
<Ogredude> what's really weird is you're not getting any logs or errors or anything
<Ogredude> that, I have a hard time understanding
<penguinman> it's minecraft. proprietary as hell. it's the actual java executable that's segfaulting
<Ogredude> if linux is good for anything, it's freakishly fantastic at flooding your screen on an error with tons and tons of stuff that's probably only minimally useful to the guy who made the software to begin with
<dr_willis> I think the minecraft guys need to just make a Minecraftbuntu ;)
<penguinman> yeah, good luck with that. these are the same guys that charged their panel members admission to minecon :)
<Ogredude> *blink*
<dr_willis> and now ya now why i dont bother with minecraft
<vexati0n> well i think i figured out that the last system update upgraded all the Intel 3D stuff
<Ogredude> penguinman: okay that's a fantastically bad decision
<vexati0n> so I need to figure out how to roll all that back to the previous version.
<Ogredude> vexati0n: here's a useful forum thread on that subject http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1804985
<DJones> Ogredude: Just saw you mention intel graphics not being beefy enough for minecraft, I play it regularly on my laptop with integrated intel graphics, I just have to lower the graphics quality and it plays fine
<penguinman> vexati0n, maybe update to the experimental driver? I know with my nvidia card there's a seperate pkg for it
<Ogredude> DJones: that's good to hear, thanks for correcting my understanding
<DJones> Ogredude: No probs
<n0rwack> http://www.flyingpenguin.com/?p=17668 Is this a known issue? I often experience that i can't switch trough apps (from nor gnome classic or unity)
<vexaxv> everytime i try to download fglrx or do "sudo apt-get update" it tells me something wicked has happened and cant download, im using 12.04, anyone know whats up?
<dr_willis> pastebin the exact commands and exact error messates vexaxv
<n0rwack> vexaxv: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Ogredude> okay, curiosity question here. On many many of the machines I've tried to put linux on, I've had to switch it to nomodeset. What's the deal with that?  I don't really understand why it's on by default if it fails on so many machines.
<dr_willis> Ogredude:  it dosent fail on my machines any more.
<vexaxv> i have too ogredude
<MonkeyDust> Ogredude  never needed it on mine
<dr_willis> I dont see people inhere needing Nomodeset near as much as they used to.
<Ogredude> granted, the number of machines I've tried to get linux with X on, I could count without taking off my shoes.  Not so much commandline-only linux. I'd have to borrow someone else's feet to count those.
<a111> I keep hearing a clicking sound on ubuntu 12.04  Any way to stop it?
<Ogredude> a111: is it possibly a navigation sound?
<dr_willis> alll depends on whats clicking..
<vexati0n> i blame the xorg-edgers PPA. I guess I finally ran into a "don't run bleeding edge updates all the time" rule.
<n0rwack> Have anyone experienced freezing issues? Sometimes when i sit on my laptop, it suddenly doesnt let me change to another application, neither click "Applications, Places" etc..Running 12.04..Have same issue with Unity..
<a111> it happens when im watching youtube / listening to music
<a111> doesnt matter as long as its got sound
<a111> its just a popping / clicking sound
<Ogredude> ok that's odd. Describe the sound a bit more?
<dr_willis> alll so during sound playback theres  a popping noise.
<penguinman> I've never understood the need to running cutting edge xorg anyway? what benefits do you actually get from it?
<Ogredude> is it a regular or irregular clicking/popping?
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<a111> just a pop or click
<Ogredude> a111: repeating, or just once/
<a111> yeah repeating
<n0rwack> *umm
<a111> just randomly happens when there is sound from a application
<n0rwack> might be something with pulseaudio, maybe?
<vexaxv> dr_willis, im trying to pastebin it terrible internet right now but what was cause a error saying something wicked has happened while trying to update or get fglrx
<Ogredude> a111: when it's repeating, is it a regular click, like every 5 seconds, or is it irregular?
<n0rwack> vexaxv: did you try "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<erncic> vexaxv: I have seen that before with bad dns server settings.
<a111> irregular Ogredude
<Ogredude> a111: has it ever *not* done this?
<vexaxv> well like i said im on terrible internet right now and n0rwack ill try it
<n0rwack> okay, vexaxv. Let me know how it goes!
<a111> no Ogredude
<a111> its done it since i installed it yesterday
<Ogredude> ah, fresh install
<vexaxv> it says 0 needed updates however apt-get update was updating
<vexaxv> quite alot actually
<Ogredude> a111: what sort of soundcard's in your system?
<a111> im using a Fiio e10
<a111> USB DAC
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu 12.04 and Firefox. Is there a way to put something “between” my keyboard and the browser that will assign short cuts to a web page’s <a> elements? Does anyone know a firefox plugin that can do this?
<vlt> Extra points for a plugin that lets me define selectors (similar to JQuery) which <a> elements should get short cuts first.
<rayco> Hola!
<rayco> Soy nuevo en ubuntu.
<vlt> !es | rayco
<ubottu> rayco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rayco> DIgame.
<rayco> Ok I'm sorry, so I will practice my english :D
<WoLf> Let's try again, maybe it got missed.. I'm having an issue with running Ubuntu 12.04 from an external USB adapter.. the HD was internal before and working fine.. after I moved it to external, I am getting this grub error: "file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found" .. the prefix is set correctly (it seems), and from liveCD I can find that file in that location.
<Ogredude> a111: what's your box proc/ram?
<Ogredude> a111: here's some folks having the same problem, unfortunately no real solutions in there. http://www.head-fi.org/t/629212/fiio-e10-popping-noise-jitter-is-for-old-batches-only
<WoLf> Tried to check through all the info I could find in google, ran boot-repair, and still haven't figured out a solution.
<a111> Q6600 @ 3.42GHz, 2 ATI HD4850, 4GB RAM
<rayco> Emm..a question, why I can install LibreOffice? I need to install first my update's?
<Ogredude> good god, I recognize maybe 10% of newer processors anymore...  That's not one of them.
<rayco> I can't *
<Ogredude> ok so a core 2 quad, that's a very reasonable proc
<xangua> rayco: libreoffice comes installed in ubuntu
<Ogredude> a111: here's a possibility. Do you have an onboard soundcard you can disable?
<a111> yeah, how do i disable it?
<n0rwack> Anyone who can help me with a issue i experience on 12.04?
<Ogredude> a111: beats me, dude :)
<Ogredude> sorry I can't help more on that
<Ogredude> but my thoughts are the solution's going to be either to disable the onboard soundcard, skip the Fiio and use the onboard soundcard, or fiddle with the drivers for the Fiio and possibly the USB
<Miebster> why can't I apt-get install virtualbox?  I'm on 10.04
<bekks> Miebster: Did you add the official vbox ppa?
<Sna4x81> Miebster: Did you add the repository, or are you using the opensource version?
<Miebster> I didn't add any ppa
<bekks> Sna4x81: Since version 4, there is only an opensource version.
<Ogredude> Miebster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<Enkki> Can someone suggest a good alternative to vsftpd ?
<bekks> Enkki: ssh
<Sna4x81> Ahh - I remember long ago there was a version of virtualbox in the repos without adding a ppa.  I never really used that version though.
<Enkki> bekks, i need to jail users in their home directories
<bekks> Enkki: vsftpd can be configured like that.
<agsel> so. I want to install ubuntu. I have win7. any suggestions on why I should not use virtual machine for ubuntu?
<Sna4x81> agsel: opengl > 2!
<agsel> and if I virtualize, then what to use?
<Ogredude> agsel: depends on how you want to use it
<cfedde> agsel: depending on the hardware the vm will work fine.
<cfedde> agsel: virtualbox is free and good enough.
<agsel> I have 16G ram and i7-3720
<cfedde> you'll be fine.
<Enkki> bekks, i know but for now i spent few hours trying to get vsftp work and I still have the error "500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot ()", it seems to be impossible to get it work
<cfedde> Just don't give the vm too much ram.
<bekks> agsel: And what do you want to do in your vm?
<bekks> Enkki: The error message is very clear, isnt it? :)
<agsel> what about nvidia graphics. I have heard that linux doesn't support optimus out of box. is this better/worse with virtual stuff?
<agsel> mostly programming
<cfedde> agsel: the virutalized graphos controler will be fine.
<WoLf> Can anyone read me? wondering if I'm not coming through, or did I find a question too difficult?
<cfedde> graphics too.
<ShadowKatStudios> Could I have some help?
<agsel> cfedde: thanks
<agsel> so, what to use to virtualize?
<ShadowKatStudios> I have an iRiver E150 and it only lets me read from it
<hilo> Enkki, you have to set the permissions on the filesystem so that the user accessing the files can't write that directory
<ShadowKatStudios> it says 'Read only file system'
<bekks> Enkki: http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/
<ShadowKatStudios> And I can't change it in the properties
<cfedde> agsel: you might have trouble if you want to run some high performace simulations or graphics, may even hd video from the guest os.  but for common usage you should be in good shape.
<agsel> btw, can I use a partition of my hard drive in virtual linux?
<hilo> Enkki, If you want users to have that ability, the work around I use is having a folder in their home which is then writable. They just can't write to the root, which is fine.
<cfedde> agsel: the vm can partition its virutal disk
<agsel> but if I want to share
<bekks> agsel: Yes.
<Enkki> bekks, of course its clear but I installed alternative version of vsftpd with "allow_writeable_chroot=YES" option enabled (http://blog.thefrontiergroup.com.au/2012/10/making-vsftpd-with-chrooted-users-work-again/), and still this msg..
<agsel> cfedde: let's say I will have 2 virtual machines then
<cfedde> agsel: not to easy to do that.  Best to mount the windows disk in the guest.
<bekks> agsel: And if you want to share things, use shared folders.
<Ogredude> agsel: last time I needed to do that, I shared the folder on the Windows side and accessed it with Samba from the Linux side
<cfedde> agsel: what bekks said.
<Ogredude> donno if that's the currently accepted method but it worked 6 years ago :)
<agsel> but sharing between two different virtual machines?
<MonkeyDust> agsel  i'm running virtual mint with 2 shared folders
<cfedde> agsel: sure.  One or the other can publish a volume as smb or via nfs.
<cfedde> it's up to you.
<cfedde> or both can mount disk from the host.
<bekks> agsel: USing shared folders or the sharings mechanisms the guest OS offers.
<Enkki> hilo, I tried that but when I put the home directory unwritable and subdirectory writable, ftp connection works but I cannot write anything even in the subfolder (but by ssh with the same user everything works)
<cfedde> here I mean the guests can mount a shared disk from the host.
<hilo> Enkki, The home must have the execute permission
<cfedde> there are lots of potential topologies.  and "best" is subjective.
<ShadowKatStudios> Guys, could you tell me how to turn off read protection on a USB?
<cfedde> ShadowKatStudios: thumb drive?
<ShadowKatStudios> Wait
<ShadowKatStudios> Guys, could you tell me how to turn off write protection on a USB? *
<ShadowKatStudios> There
<Enkki> hilo, hum it looks like a wise suggestion, I will try
<Miebster> When I try to install virtual box this is what happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430623/
<ShadowKatStudios> It's an iRiver E150
<cfedde> ShadowKatStudios: a music player?
<ShadowKatStudios> Yeah
<ShadowKatStudios> I have it in Power & Data mode
<cfedde> some of them are pretty picky.
<atrius> if i create an internal DNS server with a SOA of foo.com, which exists in the external world too, that's going to cause problems for those machines which use that DNS server, wouldn't it?
<cfedde> ShadowKatStudios: are you using the auto mount when you plug it in?
<ShadowKatStudios> I could boot windows, but it's slow and 'Synchronising' is overly slow and useless
<ShadowKatStudios> Yeah, it mounts itself
<hilo> Enkki, can you pastebin your vsftp.conf?
<Ogredude> ShadowKatStudios: here's a possibility http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/iriver-e100s-internal-memory-doesnt-automount-682289/#post3387917
<ShadowKatStudios> Is it possible to change the BG colour?
<ShadowKatStudios> Ah
<ShadowKatStudios> I'll see
<ShadowKatStudios> I can read the internal memory
<ShadowKatStudios> Just not do anything to id
<ShadowKatStudios> it*
<Ogredude> also maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iRiver
<Enkki> hilo, here it is: http://pastebin.com/wci33zSi
<Miebster> I installed python 2.7 on ubuntu 10.04 which has the potential to cause conflicts, so I installed it as /opt/bin/python2.7 and in the shell "python" will launch python 2.6 and "python2.7" will  launch 2.7.  When trying to install virtual box the system is trying to use 2.7, so somewhere it knows it exists and its causing a problem, where would it specify which version to use?
<ShadowKatStudios> I'll be back soon
<ShadowKatStudios> Gonna go boot windows
<ShadowKatStudios> Maybe put Rockbox on my E150
<Miebster> How do I activate the backports repo for virtualbox?
<hilo> Enkki, What user do you log in with
<hilo> Enkki, to the ftp
<WoLf> nevermind, I give up. Wasted 18 hours trying to fix this, and it seems even just a "yes can read you" is too much to ask for.
<escott> Wolf, yes can read you
<Enkki> hilo, is use testuser (a user that exists on my ubuntu server) and has his home directory
<erncic> WoLf is there a root= in your grub that needs to be changed after moving the disk?
<WoLf> Thanks, escott. At least now I know that my chat is coming through =P
<escott> WoLf, you should state your question again
<hilo> Enkki, on line 26 of your vsftp.conf you have to remove the comment so that "local_enable=YES" is not commented out.
<WoLf> erncic: I tried running boot-repair to update the configuration, for what I have read, it should take care of that..
<erncic> WoLf: True, I am just trying to come up with why the boot directory is not being found now.
<WoLf> erncic: It's greatly appreciated.. I'm really at the last straw with this as I don't understand what I'm doing wrong.. in grub rescue, the prefix and root show correctly hd0, but if I try ls $prefix, I get a /boot/grub : file not found
<hilo> Enkki, what are you going to use the ftp for?
<Enkki> hilo, ah yes correct this time (its maybe the 10th config..) i forgot it
<Enkki> hilo, to allow few users to upload and edit a particular directory
<erncic> WoLf: do you have a separate boot partition?
<bekks> Enkki: Why dont you use ssh for doing so?
<WoLf> erncic: no, I only have / and swap partitions.
<hilo> Enkki, make yourself a template for setting it up. I wrote a script which installs and configures vsftp to use guest users instead of real system users (which is a security risk if user are connecting from the public internet)
<WoLf> in livecd, coming up as sdc1 and sdc2.. in grub rescue they are hd0,msdos1 and hd0,msdos2
<Enkki> bekks, because doing so I will have to allow ssh access to these people and also I have read its not easy to jail users in a specific directory with ssh
<bekks> Enkki: It is as easy as jailing ftp. And it is more secure than ftp.
<Enkki> bekks, but these users will be able to execute other commands by ssh no ?
<escott> Enkki, you can prevent that
<bekks> Enkki: They can do whatever commands you permit them to "have" in their jail. Thats what a jail is for,
<escott> Enkki, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<dr_willis> I cant think of many (any?) reasons to stick with ftp these days
<hilo> Enkki, bekks, that is why I recommend the guest user method.
<bekks> hilo: Which can used usingssh, too. I am just suggesting to not use ftp anymore these days. :)
<Enemtee> What do i need to think about if i'm dualbooting windows and ubuntu 12.04 and I want to increase the partition ubuntu is on? gparted i guess, but what should i look out for?
<dr_willis> Enemtee:  use a gparted live cd is the easiest way
<Enemtee> not directly from from ubuntu then?
<dr_willis> Enemtee:  if the ubuntu is on a logical partion inside an extended. you may need to grow it in steps
<dr_willis> you do NOT resize a partion thats mounted/in use.
<Enemtee> dr_willis: i'll think about that, i'm kind of new to linux, so i'm still learning. thanks.
<erncic> WoLf: I am out of suggestions, other than try different root= lines at grub.
<dr_willis> Enemtee:  and of course.. make backups first..
<LennySabatier_> Hello everyone ! I need help ! I am having some serious issues.
<LennySabatier_> I've been using Linux for years.
<WoLf> erncic: which approach would you suggest for doing that? running boot-repair again, or manually editing from livecd? I believe I can't run update-grub from there
<bekks> !ask | LennySabatier_
<ubottu> LennySabatier_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LennySabatier_> everything was going perfect. so much so that i ended up getting rid of my double boot and have been on Linux exclusively for at least two years.
<hilo> LennySabatier, What is the issue
<bekks> LennySabatier_: Thats not relevant to the actual issue, isnt it?
<erncic> WoLf: I would hit E i think at boot and manually give it a root parameter and see if you can get it booted that way.
<LennySabatier_> yesterday, as i was watching a dvd in bed, i accidently unplugged my pc. my pc turn off unconventionnaly and now it won't start.
<LennySabatier_> let me elaborate on that.
<Thete> Would 12.04 LTS or 12.10 work better as a LAMP server?
<escott> LennySabatier, boot your install media and fsck the partitions
<dr_willis> Thete:  for a long term/business server - most people would say stick with LTS
<Thete> dr_willis: Sounds good, thanks :)
<LennySabatier_> nothing is working. safe mode is not working. repairing the broken paquets isn't working.
<WoLf> erncic: let me try.. I think I can't get to pass anything to grub at boot, as it goes straight on grub rescue prompt. Let's see.
<LennySabatier_> i tried everything.
<bekks> LennySabatier_: "isnt working" is pretty generic. Whats "not working" exactly, when you are doing what exactly?
<erncic> WoLf: it is at the grub menu that you want to edit the kernal parameters.
<srg> Hey, is there a direct URL for the lastst Desktop version, 64bit, of ubuntu? I tried finding one on the website, but it keeps bringing my browser to the download script, not a direct image
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<srg> I tried ftp.ubuntu.com and various other urls
<srg> ahh, releases
<srg> thank you
<LennySabatier_> when testing my my hard disk, it give me an error at 57% and says 'replace hard disk 1'
<bekks> LennySabatier_: How did you "test" your disk exactly...?
<LennySabatier_> i managed to ignore the errors and now i can access the guest session of my ubuntu. but not my main password protected user.
<Enkki> bekks, ok I had a look at the ssh solution it seems intersting maybe it will work better than this vsftpd... Would it be possible to assign (jail) a group to a specific directory ? I found juste found this article, is this what about you wrote ? http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<WoLf> erncic: I don't get the grub menu at all, it's instant straight to Error: file not found and then grub rescue prompt. I just tried to reboot spamming "E", no go. =(
<LennySabatier_> i tested it by pressing escape and running a full diagnosis of the pc
<dr_willis> So the HD has failed a 'SMART' Test?
<bekks> LennySabatier_: Pressing esc when... where... which tool have you been using?
<LennySabatier_> no, the SMART test worked.
<LennySabatier_> as soon as you restart the pc, before it boots, i press escape and it takes me to the HP command so to speak.
<bekks> LennySabatier_: Did you run a SMART selftest, too?
<escott> LennySabatier_, HP command? sounds like some HP bios diagnostics. we wouldn't know anything about them
<blami> how I can remove certain application from 'envelope' notification bar?
<blami> I once launched thunderbird by accident and now it is still here even if I close the application
<LennySabatier_> i did. the SMART test was successful. i am talking to you from my GUEST SESSION on my UBUNTU. i cannot access my normal session. the one with everything on. when i write my password, screen goes black and i go back to where i was were i have to write my password again.
<grpace> Greetings and Happy Holidays to all out there! I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  A system update a couple of days ago updated MySQL.  Since then, when trying to access localhost through the browser, I get the error: Database Error: Unable to connect to the Database: The MySQL adapter 'mysql' is not available.  I can open a terminal and see that MySQL is running and access it.  Anyone have an idea of what happened here ??  Thank You.
<erncic> WoLf: at the rescue prompt, what does 'ls' give you?
<dr_willis> LennySabatier_:  can you login at the consoles?
<LennySabatier_> I haven't tried logging at consols.. how would I do that ?
<trism> blami: if 12.10+ it saves the apps currently in the messaging menu to com.canonical.indicator.messages applications (in say, dconf-editor), you could try removing the entry and restarting your session
<WoLf> erncic: (hd0) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) (hd2) (hd2,msdos1) (hd3) (hd3,msdos1)
<dr_willis> LennySabatier_:  you have been using ubuntu fir years and never used the alt-ctrl-f1 to get to the consoles?
<trism> blami: unfortunately, the apps automatically register themselves when launched, so if you want it gone for good you are going to have to uninstall the app (or never launch it)
<dr_willis> LennySabatier_:  go to console. see if you can login.  try making a new user. see if the new user works in the X login. if so.. that points to some setting file in your users home being to blame.
<LennySabatier_> i never had to. i've learnt to use the command line. install most of my application from there. update & upgrade my OS from there but I have no idea what accessing consoles means.
<WoLf> erncic: if I do a ls (hd0,msdos1)/ I get the content of my root.. but if I go deeper, like ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot/ I get empty list. /boot/grub/ goes file not found.
<koteszop> #free botlist  <irc.openjoke.net>
<dr_willis> LennySabatier_:  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 = consoles. F7 = X interface
<koteszop> <irc.openjoke.net>
<erncic> WoLf: have you tried to 'root(hd0,msdos1)'
<LennySabatier_> i'm sure that it is a Home issue. i remember reading somewhere in those errors i got that i had corrupt files or something like that there.
<dr_willis> LennySabatier_:  common issue is a messed up .Xauthority file. i would rename it/delete it.. then see if login works
<LennySabatier_> how do i delete or repair corrupt files from my /home ?
<dr_willis> via the rm command.. you never used 'rm' befor? ---->
<WoLf> erncic: yes, and "set" returns: prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub and root=hd0,msdos1
<dr_willis> weird --->  LennySab+| i never had to. i've learnt to use the command line.
<dr_willis> rm is one of the core commands to learn. ;)
<escott> WoLf, could /boot be empty because there might have been a /boot partition in the previous install
<w30> LennySabatier_, lots of times if you launch a GUI app sudo it messes up permissions of the user .Xdefaults  file if so change owner back to user that you are and not root that it gets changed to.
<bekks> LennySabatier_: And the only chance to "repair" files is getting them back from your backup.
<litropy> Hi, all. I'd very much appreciate it if I could get some help with Remote Desktop'ing to my local server. I can ssh into it fine, but I get "Connection refused" when I try to VNC into it.
<blami> trism: aha thanks, dconf way worked
<koteszop> join irc.openjoke.net
<WoLf> escott: I checked from the liveCD, mounted the usb drive, and /boot/grub contains the files it's looking for
<koteszop> join /irc.openjoke.net
<w30> LennySabatier_, use gksu for superuser  launch of GUI apps
<bekks> koteszop: "/join irc.openjoke.net"
<hwhomeworld> anyone tried ubuntu with Raspberry pI??
<hwhomeworld> is there a version available for raspberry pi
<litropy> Also note: I don't have a monitor hooked into it, but I did install normal 12.04, and I see Unity running.
<bekks> hwhomeworld: No.
<kimkam120> Wow...
<erncic> WoLf: at his point can you  insmod /boot/......./_linux.mod   ? (use the path from your earlier post, I can't scrollback far enough)
<hwhomeworld> no to special version or no to ubbuntu?
<hwhomeworld> or both
<dr_willis> koteszop:  you join channels.. and connect to servers... then join the channels on the server.
<bekks> hwhomeworld: No to both.
<xxen0nxx> so im haveing a bit of an issue wiht ubuntu 11.10 32bit server edition
<WoLf> erncic: linux.mod? not normal.mod ?
<xxen0nxx> when i boot up it gets past post and then hangs on a black screen
<WoLf> I'm going to try.
<hwhomeworld> well is there a reason why ubuntu cant be run??
<xxen0nxx> iv tried evrything besides format
<hwhomeworld> and debian runs fine
<dr_willis> hwhomeworld:  there is a piBuntu project.
<auronandace> !arm | hwhomeworld
<ubottu> hwhomeworld: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ScottJensen> xxen0nxx: you need to set vmalloc=768M in your grub config
<erncic> WoLF: normal.mod - like I said, I could not scroll back far enough,
<dr_willis> hwhomeworld:  the Pi is a bit underpowered for a full featured ubuntu.
<WoLf> *nods* alright
<xxen0nxx> can i do that from rescue broken system?
<ScottJensen> xxen0nxx: in 11 they changed it to 1GB
<ScottJensen> by default
<bekks> hwhomeworld: Ye, there is a reason. Ubuntu supports ARMv7 only, while the Raspberry Pi uses ARMv6.
<xxen0nxx> ok
<WoLf> erncic: insmod /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod -> Error file not found.
<xxen0nxx> it wsa fine before but i did a kernal update and it broke
 * dr_willis waits for his backordered Pi's to arrive...
<escott> !nomodeset | xxen0nxx
<ubottu> xxen0nxx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xxen0nxx> ok thanks
<WoLf> erncic: which is actually the error it gives me at boot, too.
<ScottJensen> xxen0nxx: yes, rescue boot, vi /etc/default/grub, add vmalloc=768M to the default cmdline. then config-grub
<erncic> WoLf: I don't think hd0 is the one you want then. Try the other ones and repeat the process. root(hd1,msdos1) .. etc.
<samy> hi
<xxen0nxx> ok thanks
<RickZilla> If I use the disk installer, can I go back in later with a partition editor and get rid of that partition if I need to?
<xxen0nxx> ill try that
<WoLf> erncic: it's the only hd with 2 partitions, and ls of / on hd0,msdos1 gives me the list of directories in my root, including /boot/
<blami> trism: by the way - if I decide to use anything else than empathy (which is actually broken with beehive xmpp) will I lose the ability to control status using the icons in messages menu?
<samy> i'm in live ubuntu 12.10 now
<WoLf> erncic: and I don't have another linux installation on that computer. Btw.. I did try all of them out of desperation while trying all the informations I could find on google.
<samy> and wanna re partition my hard with Gparted program
<samy> how can i access gparted in live version?
<trism> blami: any app can support status changes, it isn't exclusive to empathy. though if no apps in the messaging menu support it, the status items will be hidden
<LennySabatier> sorry for disappearing dr_willis
<samy> i can't find it
<dr_willis> samy:  try sudo apt-get install gparted
<LennySabatier> i pressed the buttons you told me to press ctlr + alt + f1 and i logged on to my account. what do i do then ?
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  clean out the old config files  id start with .Xauthority
<samy> dr_willis: thanks, how can i open a terminal?
<dr_willis> mv .Xauthority old.Xauthority
<RickZilla> If I use the disk installer, can I go back in later with a partition editor and get rid of that partition if I need to?
<erncic> WoLf: I'd try at #grub and see if they can help. It is a grub2 problem for sure, but what I "know" has just been exhausted. :)
<dr_willis> samy:  top ubuntu icon, click, type 'terminal'
<LennySabatier> ok, then what ?
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  try to login to X
<WoLf> erncic: Thanks for your help =) I will try to ask there.
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  try renameing .config next  if it still fails
<dr_willis> .Xauthority seems to be the issue most of the time.
<LennySabatier> ok, i'll be back. i'll try it and rush back. thank you
<Wicla> Hi. This might be a stupid question. Are it possible to include variables such as $USER for sudoers rules? Like allow group X to do chown $USER (which is their own user)?
<belgianguy> hmm, my system just hung up
<belgianguy> and I suspect my ATI/fglrx
<belgianguy> how do I check those?
<Wicla> so, user USER1 is allowed to chown USER1 <somefile> and USER2 is allowed to chown USER2 <somefile>
<samy> dr_willis: i can't find it :( is there any keys combination for opening a terminal?
<LennySabatier> @dr_willis where is the directory containing .Xauthority ?
<bekks> LennySabatier: it is in your home.
<willmore> Is anyone else experiencing missing menus after reboot?  I just built this box yesterday, all packages are up to date and I reboot today and login and there are no menus at all.
<Wicla> at the moment the rule does not match since the username does not match $USER (the value is not expanded when it should match)
<willmore> 12.10, btw.
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  there is no direcotry its in your Homes root
<dr_willis> samy:  you are using Unity?
<dr_willis> willmore:  just the ,menu bars? or the left panel also?
<samy> dr_willis: no i'm in ubuntu live CD now, so it must be gnome i think
<escott> Wicla, no
<willmore> Ahh-ha!  .xerrors "Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0"
<LennySabatier> @bekks @dr_willis i wrote this exactly "sudo mv .Xauthority old.Xauthority" without the brackets. the answer was "no file or folder of this type" it said it in french, i translated to english.
<dr_willis> samy:  what release?
<samy> dr_willis: 12.10
<willmore> dr_willis, both of them.  Just a blank desktop--well, the one icon I put there yesterday.
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  shouldent have been any need to use sudo   see if the file is there..
<bekks> LennySabatier: Then you arent in the correct directory.
<willmore> Looks like Compiz doesn't like the radeon driver.
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  an check your current directory.
<dr_willis> samy:  then you are using Unity.
<LennySabatier> i can't access my Home from the Guest Session
<Peddy> u
<samy> dr_willis: : )
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  you USE THE CONSOLE, login as your user. and  move/rename the files.. not the guest session
<samy> i'm beginner
<dr_willis> samy:  and you are wanting to use gparted? Thats a little scary.
<Peddy> I can't mount my other hard drive which is encrypted, even though I'm sure the passphrase is correct, is there another format I could enter the password in?
<willmore> Maybe if I set my window manager to something other than unity/compiz.
<dr_willis> samy:  tap the super key type 'term' it should show Terminal
<dr_willis> samy:  or alt-ctrl-t
<BluesKaj> samy, http://www.ubun2.com/question/210/what_ubuntu_terminal_shortcut_key
<LennySabatier> I used the console, typed in the command and the console told me the file didn't exist. i already am logged in the console at my user. how do i check whether the file is there or not using my console ?
<belgianguy> any way to check for logs why my system hung up?
<willmore> Ctrl-Alt-Super-Meta-Shift-X
<willmore> Hard to do with one hand.
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  you said earlier you knew how to use the cli commands... guess you were exaggerating?
<Wicla> escott: I thought as much. Thank you for you answer
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  'ls -al'
<bekks> LennySabatier: Did you check wether the file exists in the directory you currently are?
<LennySabatier> i checked, the file is not there :/
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  and to reset most all the other configs  'mv .config  backup.config'
<OerHeks> logically you cannot access your home folder from a guest-account
<maslo> hi guys could anyone walk me through a postfix installation or something similiar? All the tutorials online are either outdated or makes you install /config a bunch of stuff without really explaining anything I want 2 things out of it, I wanna be able to foward emails to another domain name and I'd like to be able to pipe them to a php script, if anyone can help me out it would be very appreciated! just PM me thank you ;x
<bilbonvidia> what order are sleep.d scripts run?
<samy> dr_willis: terminal says that i already have gparted so how can i open gparted program
<bilbonvidia> higher or lower first
<bekks> LennySabatier: Whats the name of the directoy you are in currently?
<dr_willis> samy:  type its name in a terminal.. or again.. use the super key/dash and type its name
<bilbonvidia> 10_script 11_script
<samy> i have backup from my hard disk, it's ok :)
<willmore> How does one change the window manager from the command line in Ubuntu?
<pawlo_231> hi, how to configure sound blaster x-fi in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  you did type its name right? ;)    ls -al will show all files in the crrent directory
<dr_willis> willmore:  during a running session replaceing the current one? or change the default the user has when he logs in?
<willmore> dr_willis, next session is fine.
<LennySabatier> now i'm in home
<dr_willis> willmore:  you would edit your .dmrc file or just select it in the login manager screen
<willmore> dr_willis, compiz is crashing because the OSS Radeon driver doesn't support some extension it wants to see.
<samy> dr_willis: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gparted Root privileges are required for running gparted.
<dr_willis> willmore:  many wm's support the 'windowmanagername --replace' option
<samy> :(
<willmore> dr_willis, Okay, I looked on the login manager screen, but I don't see a place to select the WM.  Do I need to hold down a special key or something?
<dr_willis> samy:  that makes sence... since you dont want every user to be able to format your hard drives...
<dr_willis> willmore:  the little gear is an icon/menu
<LennySabatier> done, the file is definitely not there :(
<dr_willis> They really need a better lightdm theme..
<dr_willis> gdm's default is much more obvious
<bekks> LennySabatier: Then answer my question please.
<LennySabatier> i am in the HOME directory.
<willmore> dr_willis, I don't see any gear on the login manager screen
<LennySabatier> cd /home
<bekks> LennySabatier: Whats the full name of the directory you are in?
<LennySabatier> that's where i am.
<bekks> LennySabatier: Thats wrong. cd /home/yourusername
<ScottJensen> cd ~
<ScottJensen> that takes you home
<samy> dr_willis: yes you right! so there is no way for using gparted in live cd, yes?
<dr_willis> samy:  run it via gksudo like you would on a normal install..
<dr_willis> I use gparted from a live cd all the time
<dr_willis> 'gksudo gparted'
<LennySabatier> lionel@Lionel-Ubuntu:/$
<LennySabatier> that's the full name of my directory right now.
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  notice your prompt changes to be your current directory? :)
<LennySabatier> ok, let me try again.
<hilo> LennySabatier, pwd
<bekks> LennySabatier: No. Thats just your prompt. Use "pwd" to get you current directoy.
<LennySabatier> using pwd
<willmore> dr_willis, maybe the gear doesn't appear is there isn't more than one WM installed.  Installing xfce
<LennySabatier> it says i'm in /home/lionel
<samy> dr_willis:  thanks' it works :)
<LennySabatier> lionel being my username
<LennySabatier> Did not understand your question dr_willis ?
<LennySabatier> am i still in the wrong directory ?
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  now look at your files/dirs.. whats there.
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  just 'cd' goes back to your home directory also.
<willmore> dr_willis, that fixed it.  Now there's a gear and xfce is an option.  Just logged in.  yay!
<LennySabatier> if what i'm looking at are the only files there then i am really screwed :O most of my folders are completely gone :O
<willmore> dr_willis, now, I'll install the AMD binary driver and go back.  Thanks for the help!
<LennySabatier> can i share a print screen of my folders here ?
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  you are looking for the .config directory, and the file .Xauthority
<dr_willis> rename both of those. and then see if your user can login.
<LennySabatier> the .config directory doesn't exist anymore. *cd /home/lionel/.config*  directory doesn't exist.
<samy> dr_willis: i can't delete some of my partitions, because they are not unmount and there is no unmount option on right click menu
<LennySabatier> most of my folders don't show when i use *ls -al*
<dr_willis> sounds like you had a major filesystem failure then.
 * dr_willis will BBL.. gotta get ready for work.
<LennySabatier> how the hell did that happen ? the only thing that happened was my pc getting accidently unplugged while watching an mp4 movie on vlc. that's all. how can i fix it ? can't ubuntu access the internet and download the missing files ?
<LennySabatier> thank you anyway dr_willis.
<RickZilla> If I use the disk installer, can I go back in later with a partition editor and get rid of that partition if I need to?
<OerHeks> LennySabatier, logically you cannot access your home folder from a guest-account, try to boot recovery by pressing shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<atrius> where in the world do i kill the thing that keeps clearing my shell history?
<ubuntie> how would i create a bash script that will count then display the number of arguments actually passed to the script if the number of the arguments is zero, then have it display an appropriate usage message
<LennySabatier> what do i do once i'm in the grub menu ?
<ubuntie> Hello Lenny can you please assist :)
<samy> is there anyone to help me? :(
<escott> atrius, (a) by default nothing will kill your history (b) you probably just have multiple shells competing to write history (c) we do not condone murder in this channel
<atrius> ubuntie: http://bit.ly/TRgYvh :)
<ubuntie> hey samy you know how to script?
<atrius> escott: lol
<LennySabatier> i myself am being assisted ubuntie. i just read your message. it goes beyond my simple understanding of command line usage. i'm sorry.
<samy> ubuntie: nope
<escott> atrius, try: shopt -s histappend in your ~/.bashrc
<escott> atrius, export PROMPT_COMMAND='history -a' may also be desirable
<ubuntie> atrius thank you kindly, but i am actually stuck on even how to start this lil puppy
<atrius> escott: already present.. that's part of why i'm confused
<atrius> escott: i'll check on that one
<samy> ubuntie: would u help me pls?
<atrius> ubuntie: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Treadstone__71> How does one monitor the firewall for denies etc in Ubuntu?
<ubuntie> create a script that will accept general commands
<ubuntie> then display how many commands were used
<ubuntie> if none were used then display a command must be used
<atrius> ubuntie: are you just doing this for a learning toy?
<samy> hum
<ubuntie> yes
<OerHeks> LennySabatier, after doing that you can choose recovery mode, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode after that, i am no wizzard howto resolve your problem too
<penguinman> Treadstone__71, it's in the system logs somewhere. forget exactly where as my firewall is handled by my router and I haven't had to get into it in a long time
<ubuntie> sorry samy I'm learning too
<ubuntie> the commands can be like date, time, who
<ubuntie> and then display those arguments
<ubuntie> and once it shows them it will give the number of arguments used
<dr_willis> samy:  teaching people how to use gparted over irc is a little bit challangeing.
<ubuntie> if none are provide it will give an error message advising to give one
<[snake]> I am writing zeroes to my disk.
<dr_willis> samy:  you do understand the basics of disk partioning?
<Treadstone__71> penguinman Thank you.
<LennySabatier> ok, thank you OerHeks, i'll try it and come back.
<ubuntie> atrius i understand it might use #? in there?
<samy> dr_willis: you right. i did it at installes mint  before
<samy> *installed
<dr_willis> samy:   you may need to use the umount command to force differnt partions to be unmounted if the liv4e cd is mounting them.
<dr_willis> samy:  i tend to use the gparted live cd - which is specilized and does not mount anything by default
<samy> yes
<tyler_d> my login time takes appx 45 seconds, how would I go about figuring out what is slowing it down?
<Ogredude> hey I need a braincheck here. All the documentation I can find tells me to set my DNS servers by editing /etc/resolv.conf but when I get in there it's got this all-caps warning not to edit it by hand, my changes will be overwritten.  Which one should I believe?
<penguinman> tyler_d, is that time to boot or is that time from actually typing in your password to login?
<dr_willis> Ogredude:  thats the old docs.
<dr_willis> theres a service that handles resolv.conf these days
<dr_willis> brb
<tyler_d> penguinman: typing password to having a useable desktop
<xangua> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ just use gksudo instead of sudo for gedit Ogredude
<Ogredude> xangua: gedit's the editor, yeah?
<Ogredude> if so, I'll vi, thanks
<penguinman> do a dash search for startup applications and try disabling some of them. also do you get any system error messages when you first log in?
<penguinman> tyler_d, ^^
<tyler_d> ahh, penguinman how is that done from term? for startup apps?
<penguinman> tyler_d, that I actually don't know. I imagine it would be under ~/.config somewhere.
<penguinman> tyler_d, I'm actually a KDE guy so I haven't really gotten under the hood in unity too much.
<tyler_d> penguinman: is there no way to enable logging in order to see what applications are taking the most cpu time?
<tyler_d> penguinman: or real time would be even more fantastical
<RickZilla> If I use the disk installer, can I go back in later with a partition editor and get rid of that partition if I need to?
<Ogredude> xangua: worked, thanks!
<escott> RickZilla, yes?
<atrius> ubuntie: http://pastebin.com/JycJN7A3 <-- see if this makes sense
<RickZilla> escott: you sound like you're not so sure...
<escott> RickZilla, not sure what your question is. you can always remove partitions
<penguinman> tyler_d, try this, install htop, open up a tty via ctrl alt f1, run htop, switch back to f7, log in, then back to f1 and watch to see for any usage spikes.
<tyler_d> penguinman: I will tias, back shortly
<RickZilla> escott: Clarification: If I opt to not do a rolling upgrade, and instead do a fresh install later on, can I just nuke that partition and start over?
<RickZilla> escott: Bigger question: the disk installer creates a partition for me, right?
<LennySabatier> @OerHeks nothing remains in my home folder. not my downloads folder. not my dropbox folder. not my Ubuntu One folder. not my movies folder ... how the hell can all those folders filled with countless gigs of data disappear ?
<escott> RickZilla, still really unclear what you are proposing
<LennySabatier> should i lose hope in ever recovering all that data ?
<RickZilla> escott: If I have win, then install ubuntu, the disk installer creates the partition, correct?
<Ogredude> RickZilla: it's all just partitions, dude. You'd nuke 'em the same way you would if you'd set them up for yourself instead of letting the installer do it
<escott> LennySabatier, did you have encrypted home
<LennySabatier> yes i did.
<escott> RickZilla, yes
<RickZilla> Ogredude: got it...if I create a partition first, does the disk installer give me the option of installing to that partition?
<Ogredude> I've had good luck in the past by just letting the installer do its thing
<LennySabatier> everything was encrypted. :(
<RickZilla> escott: Got it...thx
<tyler_d> penguinman: that was super fast that time around
<escott> LennySabatier, then ecryptfs is probably not running
<Ogredude> just tell it you want to install alongside win7 and accept the defaults on the partition stuff (except the sizes maybe), and it's always worked well for me
<tyler_d> penguinman: which doesn't really help determine the problem
<LennySabatier> escott, what do i need to do to run it ? why do i need to run it ?
<RickZilla> k, thanks Ogredude and escott
<escott> !ecryptfs | LennySabatier
<BlessJah> could someone explain briefly what does '-t intrepid' mean and how it works in "sudo apt-get -b source -t intrepid firefox-3.0" (from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto)
<ubuntie> arti thank you
<ubuntie> checking
<ubuntie> one second pls
<escott> !encrypted | LennySabatier
<ubottu> LennySabatier: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<escott> LennySabatier, there might be instructions on how to do the mount in ~/.Private
<BlessJah> let's say i want gimp=2.8 on my precise box (precise has 2.6, while quantal has 2.8)
<escott> BlessJah, upgrade to quantal
<LennySabatier> thank you, i will read on how to do that. by the way, out of the few files remaining in my home directory, most of them have ecryptfs in them.
<LennySabatier> thank you ubottu
<RickZilla> BlessJah: You might have to get the .deb file to install it pre-quantal
<BlessJah> RickZilla: according to doc entry, building package is better than simply grabbing .deb from quantals repositories
<BlessJah> doc entry from link*
<ubuntie> atrius works great sir!
<ubuntie> only question is how do i make it run that command
<ubuntie> lets suppose the script name is argcommand
<ubuntie> and i run argcommand who time date
<ubuntie> have it display those 3 things
<atrius> ubuntie: stick that in a file.. and either do "bash filename" or give it the correct permissions with "chmod 700 filename".. you'd then run it with "./filename arg arg arg"
<michalchik> Relative newbie to ubunto and linux. Any ideas on how i connect my cell phone to my machine to offload my text messages.
<tyler_d> how do I unencrypt my home directory?
<ubuntie> won't chmod u+x give it that access?
<LennySabatier> maybe i can't access my home because the data is encrypted. eventhough i am typing my log in password. could that be a possibility ?
<atrius> ubuntie: yes, it would
<michalchik> And yes, i have googled the issue and the suggested tways seem to do nothing
<atrius> ubuntie: "chmod u+x" == "chmod 700"
<escott> LennySabatier, the ecryptfs loopback could have been corrupted in some way when you had the hard shutdown
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  what exactly is in your home directory?
<xxen0nxx> hey thanks
<dr_willis> I never use encrypted homes. ;)
<xxen0nxx> got the issue fixed
<escott> LennySabatier, something about the ecryptfs or its contents could be causing the login to fail back to the login screen
<xxen0nxx> dr_willis: i used encrypted LVM :D
<LennySabatier> that sounds logical escott.
<LennySabatier> i wish i had your knowledge dr_willis
<xxen0nxx> lenny did you encrypt both ur hdd and home dir?
<LennySabatier> I believe i did. now i understand why nothing shows in my home directory. everything, absolutely everything that shows in my home directory has ecryptfs in it.
<erncic> LennySabatier: How are you logged in?
<ubuntie> atrius whenever the shell is given a command on the command line, the shell creates a duplicate of the shell process, what type of commands are exception to this rule?
<Krustyklimber> hi
<LennySabatier> Acess-Your-Data.desktop
<xxen0nxx> lenny i did that once and it messed EVRYTHING up
<LennySabatier> i'm logged in as a guest and am trying to access my home through Console ctrl+alt+f1.
<dr_willis> well. the question is now.. was there anything critical you needed in your home directory LennySabatier ?
<Krustyklimber> hey Dr willis how are ya...
<LennySabatier> xxen0nxx, i understand exactly what you mean. i can't recover any of my data because of one corrupt file.
<xxen0nxx> Lenny there could be a tool on UBCD that could help you
<xxen0nxx> not sure tho
<LennySabatier> yes. everything is critical. un-backed up pictures. years and years of pictures. the movies i can download again. the music too. but the pictures. years of memories :/
<LennySabatier> at this point i'll give anything a try.
<reeed> O.O
<tyler_d> is there any way to unencrypt your home directory?
<xxen0nxx> admins am i alowed to post a link?
<LennySabatier> can't i simply replace the corrupt encryption files ? :(
<Krustyklimber> when I downloaded 12.10 last night, it never gave me the option to save it to my flash drive... I have since copied it to my flash, but can't seem to get it to install...
<dr_willis> this is why you have backups......
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  copied how? what files are on the flash drive?
<[snake]> can I make a live usb of ubuntu 12.04 64 bit while on a live cd ubuntu 10.04 32bit
<LennySabatier> i couldn't afford an external hard drive to back up my stuff. ugh !
<xxen0nxx> lenny try this
<xxen0nxx> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<xxen0nxx> otherwise you might have to learn how to hack encrypted volumes XD
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  ubuntu one has 5gb online for free.
<xxen0nxx> dropbox is good to
<Krustyklimber> I dragged it, from downloads to my flash - the file is named "ubuntu 12.10 - desktop - i386.iso"
<dr_willis> every cloud service i install ion my phone wants to save my pics online. ;)
<escott> Krustyklimber, that wont work
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  you totally did it wrong then. ;)
<Krustyklimber> awww
<LennySabatier> i already purchased a song just so i could get 20 Gb for free until april, i have dropbox, i have box, i have google drive and skydrive. but not enough space to upload all my pictures to any of them.
<xxen0nxx> yah  u did XD
<Krustyklimber> figures
<xxen0nxx> krusty you need to use something like unetbootin to burn the iso to the flashdrive
<Krustyklimber> which part did I get wrong... all of it?
<LennySabatier> how could i hack my own encryption ?
<xxen0nxx> ya
<xxen0nxx> lenny
<xxen0nxx> ummmm
<xxen0nxx> you might have to google around that one
<escott> LennySabatier, just read the instructions to mount your ecryptfs partition
<xxen0nxx> learn cryptography
<xxen0nxx> ^wat escott said
<LennySabatier> i read them, for that i need the passphrase, which i don't have.
<Krustyklimber> I have no idea what burning it to my flash even means
<xxen0nxx> lenny dident you set the password?
<escott> LennySabatier, if you dont have your passphrase then you cant read the data
<xxen0nxx> wat a sec if you dont have the password
<xxen0nxx> try konboot
<xxen0nxx> i think thay have a linux build
<LennySabatier> the passphrase is different from the log in password.
<xxen0nxx> how did u manage to do that O_O
<xxen0nxx> hahaha
<ScottJensen> xxen0nxx: was it vmalloc or nomodeset?
<newb999> hi
<xxen0nxx> nomodeset
<ScottJensen> that is good
<ScottJensen> glad you got it working
<newb999> I have a quesion on the Ubuntu 10.04 GUI is this the appropriate place to ask?
<jrib> newb999: yes
<newb999> thanks
<xxen0nxx> Scott: yes thanks :)
<newb999> When I mouse over certain things on the panel it pops up a tiny message that describes what the item is for
<Gwennifer> Do I really have to just pull a xorg.conf from the internet if I want to modify it?
<jrib> Gwennifer: no?
<Krustyklimber> any advice on burning to a flash drive would be appreciated
<newb999> example: mouse over "applications" and a pop up says "nd install applications"
<xxen0nxx> krusty its rly simple
<newb999> is it possible to shut those off?
<jrib> !enter | newb999
<ubottu> newb999: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reeed> Krustyklimber: google "unetbootin"
<xxen0nxx> just get unetbootin
<escott> Krustyklimber, what os are you using
<newb999> OK
<Krustyklimber> I have 12.04 right now
<Krustyklimber> +lts
<jrib> Gwennifer: you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Gwennifer> How do I generate one, then? I've looked, I don't have a xorg.conf file.
<escott> Krustyklimber, usb-creator-gtk
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  or any of the dozen tools at the pendrivelinux web site
<erncic> Krustyklimber: or you can use dd
<escott> Gwennifer, why do you want one?
<Krustyklimber> I don't understand what any of that means
<newb999> I would like to get rid of the pop up descriptions on the Ubuntu 10.04 interface, for example I move my mouse over "applications" on the upper panel and I get a popup describing that button, is it possible to turn this off?
<Krustyklimber> I am not a computer guy... maybe I'm beyond help here
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  i suggest going to the pendrivelinux site and readng some guides
<escott> !info usb-creator-gtk | Krustyklimber
<dr_willis> you IMAGE the iso to the usb. You dont copy a file.. it has to be done as special way
<ubottu> Krustyklimber: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.40ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 232 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Gwennifer> I want to be able to use my monitor's native resolution of 1680x1050. The highest I can go is 1024x768. I am using Intel's integrated graphics, G31/G33 chipset
<dr_willis> Gwennifer:  the xrandr wiki pages have some info on forceing/adding undetected resolutions
<newb999> HUh I would have thought I would get a quick answer to that, funny no one knows the answer
<dr_willis> newb999:  answer is. you dont turn them off i imagine.
<randomuser34> Hell guys. I was in windows and converted my disk to dynamic on accident. I'm trying to wipe everything now and start fresh. I can't install ubuntu or windows on a dynamic disk...using a ubuntu live cd, how can I change this disk back to basic?
<newb999> I find that hard to believe
<dr_willis> check askubuntu.com perhaps?
<randomuser34> Hello*
<newb999> I have done extensive searching
<Krustyklimber> I'll try reading pendrivelinux first I guess
<newb999> all i get is turnign off messaging pop ups and web pages
<newb999> nothign about system pops
<newb999> or maybe they aren't called that
<dr_willis> ive never noticed any way to do it.  I think the proper term is 'mouseover labels' or somting like that
<LennySabatier> I've gotten to a point where the command line is asking me for a cipher
<LennySabatier> [aes]
<dr_willis> LennySabatier:  it might want your password.
<LennySabatier> don't know what it wants from me ?
<newb999> dr_willis: since its a virtual machine anytiem one of those is triggered it takes the focus to the VM
<escott> LennySabatier, it wants to know what cipher you used.
<newb999> off whatever I am doing on the host
<newb999> drives me nuts
<yugnip> newb999: poke around in dconf, but be careful
<newb999> I did
<newb999> again if you don't know what they are called
<dr_willis> newb999:  im not clear on what popups you mean then.. the mouseover on icons would only affect you when you are mouseing about.
<LennySabatier> ok, i've gotten passed that point. i'll let you know where it leads. thanks escott and dr_willis
<newb999> you knwo your upper bar on your screen?
<erncic> newb999: http://www.question-defense.com/2010/09/25/ubuntu-10-04-disable-popup-description-on-mouse-hover
<newb999> generally has the time netwrok etc
<newb999> it has a "apllications" menu
<escott> LennySabatier, when you first created the encrypted home it created a file you should have backed up somewhere
<Ojoloco> ey guys, I'm in a hurry, why I can't move the directory "Banco"? I am the owner :(
<newb999> an example would be I move my mouse to click on apps and a little pop up comes up saying "browse and install applications"
<Ojoloco> I can do it through shell
<Ojoloco> But I can't do it through nautilus
<shree> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<shree> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<FloodBot1> shree: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ojoloco> Why I can't do it, guys?
<escott> Ojoloco, not a detailed enough description of the problem to say
<newb999> .
<newb999> erncic: that's it
<newb999> thank you
<LennySabatier> I do not recall a file being created upon encryption of my home.
<Ojoloco> escott, I can move a dir using my shell, but I can't do it using nautilus
<Ojoloco> these are my permissions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430836/
<Ojoloco> stark is sudoer
<Krustyklimber> I went to pendrivelinux and it was only for windows
<Krustyklimber> I'm lost
<LennySabatier> I have a stupid question. if while mounting the encrypted directory they ask me for the passphrase, i put something, and the steps i'm following keep going. does that mean the passphrase is correct ?
<escott> Ojoloco, move where? what bash command works?
<escott> LennySabatier, maybe
<SunMoonStar> Are there drivers for USB mice? I have a USB mouse i've connected to this old laptop and it only responds to left clicks, not right clicks or middle clicks or scrolling
#ubuntu 2012-12-14
<escott> SunMoonStar, usb-hid
<almoxarife> SunMoonStar: got another mouse to test? does another mouse work correctly?
<xxen0nxx> O___________O wat iv got mc, redeclipse, xonotic, mysql and a bunch of other things runing and im only useing 834mb of ram
<SunMoonStar> unfortunately no other mouse
<Ojoloco> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430846/
<xxen0nxx> did thay tweak the new kernal release?
<SunMoonStar> what is usb-hid is that something to run in the terminal?
<escott> Ojoloco, ???????
<LennySabatier> successfully appened new sig to user sig cache file. does that sentence make any sense to anyone ?
<Ojoloco> I don't know, it is what it is.
<escott> Ojoloco, thats so zen
<Ojoloco> It seems that some of my files and dirs have lost their...
<Ojoloco> their properties?
<Ojoloco> their permissions?
<Ojoloco> all?
<escott> Ojoloco, generally an indication of some kind of corruption
<SunMoonStar> escott: thanks for the suggestion
<escott> LennySabatier, sig means signature
<Ojoloco> corruption! :O
<Gwennifer_> Okay, so I still can't get the right resolution.
<escott> SunMoonStar, usbhid is the kernel module/driver for usb human input devices
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: still trying? :)
<Krustyklimber> ok back... somehow this chat had some kinda error and dropped me
<Gwennifer_> Yes.
<elena-IK> I have performance problems with wine. while a wine program is running under load, the computer becomes very, very slow, mouse cursor jumps and stops instead of moving smoothly, alt+tab takes forever, the whole system is almost unusable.
<escott> LennySabatier, im not sure why you would be appending a signature to the cache. that seems odd.
<reeed> SunMoonStar: if X is running, try 'xev' and right-click inside the window to see if the button is indeed producing signals
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: i believe we discussed the issue once before, did the link i offered up help at all?
<Gwennifer_> which link?
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<SunMoonStar> reeed: what is X
<LennySabatier> well, i'm merely following these steps to the letter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<Ojoloco> ey escott, I have about 400 files and dirs corrupted, is there any way to fix them?
<reeed> SunMoonStar: it's the window system for Linux. are you running Linux?
<Ojoloco> It's interesting because when I am superuser I don't see any corruption
<escott> Ojoloco, boot the install media and run "fsck"
<SunMoonStar> reeed: ubuntu
<SunMoonStar> reeed: it does respond to right click
<escott> Ojoloco, ok. what kind of filesystem is this?
<SunMoonStar> reeed: when I click some numbers come up and go back when I release
<SunMoonStar> reeed: does that mean that usb-hid should be helpful?
<Ojoloco> I think it is FAT32, the default filesyste for Ubuntu
<reeed> SunMoonStar: congrats. now, r u on KDE? Kubuntu? [dont worry about usbhid.]
<Gwennifer_> Okay, I tried those commands, now what? :x
<SunMoonStar> reeed: drr, i'm on the wrong computer. i have to test this on the problem laptop lol. let's say it works, what then? and if not? It's ubuntu 12.10
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: ping? :o
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: ping?
<Gwennifer_> I just wanted to get your attention
<Chunkin> hello i need some help please
<escott> Ojoloco, the default filesystem is ext4
<Ojoloco> It must be ext4 then, I didn't changed it
<reeed> SunMoonStar: then you'll have to go into the Control Panel and play with the mouse settings
<SunMoonStar> reeed: the control panel has hardly any settings
<escott> Ojoloco, what is the output of "mount" use paste.ubuntu.com
<reeed> SunMoonStar: I don't know what it's called in Ubuntu. [on my Kubuntu it's called System Settings.]
<Krustyklimber> back :)
<SunMoonStar> reeed: only righthanded/lefthanded, ointer speed, drag and drop, and double click timeout
<Ojoloco> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430868/
<LennySabatier> i can't remember the last time i had my brain sweat from overheating trying to solve an endless issu like that one !
<escott> Ojoloco, and what folder are you in and what are the permissions shown in "ls -ld .
<SunMoonStar> reeed: what if the click does not register on xev.
<escott> Ojoloco, or "sudo ls -ld ."
<Krustyklimber> I know how you feel Lenny... I thought I was smart until I started using ubuntu
<Chunkin> whenever i try to run ubuntu, or any other linux distro for that matter, i get a bunch of random colors, and weird pixelated images, HELP PLZ
<reeed> SunMoonStar: possibly bad mouse.
<Sorinan> My LG notebook isn't powering off when halting. How can I debug this? I already tried using the "reboot=" kernel line option and didn't work, just as a bunch of other things. I'm clueless.
<Chunkin> this is from a usb or cd
<Chunkin> but virtual box works fine
<almoxarife> SunMoonStar: look at /var/log/syslog , do you see error msg's mouse related?
<Krustyklimber> any tips on properly downloading 12.10 would be appreciated
<Chunkin> .ubuntu.com
<Chunkin> <Chunkin> hello
<Chunkin> <jCuber> Hi!
<Chunkin> <brandon420> dr_willis, it said "connection to pulseaudio failed. automatic retry in 5s"
<Chunkin> <-- dedis0 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<FloodBot1> Chunkin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chunkin> <brandon420> hey!
<Ojoloco> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430871/ I can't access ./Ubuntu One/ dir, that is the ls -ld output.
<SunMoonStar> almoxarife: ok let me go turn on the laptop and check it out
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: Wut do I do now after I follow that section?
<escott> SunMoonStar, and the output of "id"
<madara> hi
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: what stage are you at ?
<Chunkin> <Chunkin> so what is this about netflix?
<Chunkin> <dr_willis> sounds like the pulse server/service is down
<Chunkin> <-- Sonderblade has quit (Quit: Lämnar)
<escott> SunMoonStar, the permissions on that folder are clearly incorrect
<escott> SunMoonStar, soory mean for Ojoloco
<Chunkin> whenever i try to run ubuntu, or any other linux distro for that matter, i get a bunch of random colors, and weird pixelated images, HELP PLZ
<escott> Ojoloco, the output of "id" and note that those folder permissions are clearly wrong
<reeed> Krustyklimber: did u try unetbootin? use that to burn the ISO file onto your usbstick
<almoxarife> Chunkin: what does it have to do with vbox?
<madara> plz help
<Ojoloco> id 2? no writing and exec for owner?
<Ojoloco> so, it's easy to fix, isn't? chmod 776?
<escott> Ojoloco, no execute for anyone on the folder is going to cause lots of weird things
<Krustyklimber> reeed I looked at it, but cannot tell what it is I should do/download
<Chunkin> we llwehn i run a linux in vbox it works
<Krustyklimber> I am totally computer illiterate (not a programmer)
<Chunkin> but when i run from usb or cd it has boot logo, but then all pixelated
<Ojoloco> escott, would you do 776 or it's a bad choice
<escott> Ojoloco, 776 is also wrong
<Ojoloco> 777?
<escott> !permissions | Ojoloco
<ubottu> Ojoloco: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<reeed> Krustyklimber: ahhh. it's very easy. no programming required. run it. it will ask a few questions, but the most important are: where is your ISO file, where is your DVD/CD drive
<almoxarife> Chunkin: pastebin /var/log/syslog
<Chunkin> ?
<Krustyklimber> where? in my 'puter :P
<Chunkin> im on windows
<Krustyklimber> run it... it being?
<reeed> Krustyklimber: run unetbootin
<almoxarife> Chunkin: i dont do win issues
<escott> Ojoloco, directory permissions should always be odd unless they are 0
<reeed> Krustyklimber: you gotta try it out.
<Sorinan> My LG notebook isn't powering off when halting. How can I debug this? I already tried using the "reboot=" kernel line option and didn't work, just as a bunch of other things.
<Chunkin> no, im trying to install linux, but i currently have windows
<Krustyklimber> ok I'll download the version for linux?
<Chunkin> and when i run from live cd/usb i get wierd pixelated image
<reeed> Krustyklimber: yes, if u r running linux, then get the linux one :-)
<Ojoloco> escott, and what do I want? Do I want group and others to write, read and exec it? Or only owner can do it?
<Krustyklimber> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 lts
<SunMoonStar> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430880/
<erncic> Chunkin: look for a safe graphics mode on the installer.
<reeed> Krustyklimber: and so am I ! :-) :-) well, mine is Kubuntu.
<yugnip> q
<Chunkin> ?
<almoxarife> SunMoonStar: not much there, paste the complete /var/log/syslog and Xorg.0.log
<Chunkin> well even when i first boot up, the selection for like memtest, install, or boot are all pixelated, can barely see the letters
<SunMoonStar> where is xorg.0.log found
<Chunkin> is it a graphics card problem?
<Krustyklimber> ok it downloaded... now how do I make it run?
<erncic> Chunkin: I am thinking the installer is having an issue with your graphics card. Under vbox, the graphics card is coming as a virtual one.
<almoxarife> SunMoonStar: click with the mouse, unplug it and replug it first, Xorg.0.log is in /var/log
<reeed> Krustyklimber: click it?
<Chunkin> i have a custom build comp with amd card
<Krustyklimber> I double click it says it can't display it
<Chunkin> erncic?
<Chunkin> hmmm
<Krustyklimber> "no application for executable files?
<Chunkin> how would i manage to fix with out new graphics card
<erncic> Chunkin: I am just giving a suggestion to try. Ubuntu used to have an alt install disk that was text based. That might help.
<almoxarife> erncic: its called 'mini.iso' now
<reeed> Krustyklimber: ..... i gotta go .... hope someone can help u
<almoxarife> erncic: same concept as the 'alternative' install
<Krustyklimber> so do I... thanks for trying
<erncic> Thanks Almoxarife. Chuckin, try the mini.iso
<LennySabatier> Thank you to everyone that pitched in trying to help me resolve my issu. unfortunately it is far from being resolved but i have to go to sleep. i'll most likely be back tomorrow to try and fix it with your help. thank you Ubuntu community :)
<SunMoonStar> almoxarife: syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430893/ xorglog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430894/
<Chunkin> erncic: thanks
<erncic> Chunkin: no problem. I hope it helps you.
<banaan> Hi, everyone i got a little problem with logging in into GNOME if i login in cli it works perfectly but if i login using gnome it fails it just loops. If i use another user account it works. is there a way i could fix this?
<almoxarife> SunMoonStar: did you look at the paste/s? the sytem sees the mouse and provides a driver, i am betting on a broke mouse, mechanical/harware broke
<SunMoonStar> almoxarife: yes i saw that much. didn't know that it meant your conclusion though
<SunMoonStar> almoxarife: thanks for looking at it
<almoxarife> SunMoonStar: mice tend to just work, when they dont usually its the mouse, or the batteries if they are that type
<SunMoonStar> okie dokie, old mouse, not too surprising I guess. I just found out my gf bought me a new mouse she got upset when she saw me trying to fix this one lol
<SunMoonStar> (because she got me a new one and didn't want me to successfully fix this one)
<banaan> anyone ?
<erncic> banaan: What version are you running?
<DrDank> Hey guys, total newbie here.. Can't figure out how to add items(shortcuts) to the taskbar to the left?? --- ubuntu 12.10
<Sorinan> DrDank, just drag it
<DrDank> Sorinan: I'll give that a try.. Never thought of that.
<banaan> erncic: 13.04 but it happend after i removed KDE and reinstalled unity
<Krustyklimber> *drag the application icon
<banaan> aka ubuntu-desktop
<DrDank> Cool, thanks guys!
<Krustyklimber> wow YAY I actually helped someone
<Virunga> Hi guys, could tell how can i check if daemon is running, besides ps aux | grep <daemon> because i have to do it from a script?
<Virunga> a deamon*
<erncic> banaan: any errors show after a text based login?
<fantasma> If I may ask something: When I try to change via CRTL - ALT - F1 into my console, I get a red screen. Does anybody have experience with this issue?
<a5m0> anyone had the issue where vmware workstation can't find kernel headers even though they're installed?
<banaan> erncic: it works perfectly
<banaan> erncic: if i use cli to login
<almoxarife> fantasma: red terminal screeen?
<erncic> banaan: which login manager is showing?
<fantasma> almoxarife: the whole screen is red. I can't read anything.
<Krustyklimber> dr willis you still here?
<banaan> erncic: unity greeter
<somsip> Virunga: do the same in the script, assign the result to a variable, check to see if the variable is null or not
<banaan> erncic: but if i login with a different user it works
<banaan> erncic: i suspect something is wrong with my profile lol
<stablersvu> hi
<Virunga> somsip: i already did that but it returns the grep command also
<almoxarife> fantasma: how about F2? same?
<banaan> a5m0:
<somsip> Virunga: show code
<Snurre86> hei
<banaan> i had the same problem but i found a fix. let me check for a moment if i can find it
<Virunga> somsip: ps aux | grep chef-client
<erncic> banaan: make sure all the paths and files in .bashrc, .profile and /etc/profile exist. Make sure nothing is in there that does not now exist since kde was removed.
<a5m0> thanks
<fantasma> almoxarife: yep. I thought about setting GRUB to "nomodeset" and try if it works
<somsip> Virunga: the code from the script?
<erncic> banaan: most likely the first two in your case as it is isolated to your user acct.
<banaan> erncic: i'll take a look. thx for the information
<fantasma> almoxarife: but by doing so, I need to edit the start parameters everytime I start my PC, and that is kind of annoying ^^
<almoxarife> fantasma: are graphics acceptable with exception of console terminals?
<banaan> Ok i just purged lightdm and after that i logged in as user in CLI and did startx
<banaan> it just logged in
<stablersvu> i am a beginner using ubuntu 12 32 bits, well yesterday i decided to install the radeon driver everything was fine until i restarted the computer then the gnome bar was missing and some Compiz error messages appeared on screen. Well i sent the error log to the ubuntu. What you guys recommend me to fix the problem ? I can't even use alt+tab to shift window anymore, doesn't work
<fantasma> almoxarife: everything is great. I can play games like Nexuiz with ULTRA details.
<Virunga> somsip: if you try to execute that command with whatever process name you want you'll see that it returns at least one string, always.
<erncic> banaan: even easier fix. Cool!
<banaan> erncic: haha :P
<almoxarife> stablersvu: un-install the radeon driver/s
<almoxarife> fantasma: there is such a thing as graphic terminal
<fantasma> almoxarife: By the way: I got 2 graphics cards (both use the same driver, wich i installed with apt-get install nvidia-current)
<somsip> Virunga: so exclude the command that is running that is showing in the ps. ps aux | grep some-program | grep -v grep
<Krustyklimber> why do they make it so difficult to install 12.10?
<fantasma> almoxarife: yeah, I can use the terminal in xserver
<banaan> a5m0:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) did you try this already?
<a5m0> banaan, yes and they're installed
<almoxarife> fantasma:  its a matter of how often you are going to use console, nill? although it does give you something to fixate on :)
<Virunga> somsip: god damn it, i looked at the man of grep and i confused -v with -V... Thank you
<a5m0> linux-headers-3.7.0-4-generic is already the newest version.
<somsip> Virunga: np
<fantasma> almoxarife: that's true, but I was wondering why this happens :)
<banaan> a5m0: what kernel are you running
<a5m0> xorg-edgers
<mensvaga> I've installed ubuntu server 12-04 and when I plug a USB wireless card in, it doesn't show up as wlan0
<Snurre86> Got ubuntu 12.04 and when i connect my headphones to the 3.5mm jack on the laptop the sound just continue coming  from the internal speakers, but if i restart the pc the sound is in the headphones but not in the internal speakers if i unplug it.
<mensvaga> I've used the same wireless cards under ubuntu desktop, and they work.  For some reason, they don't work with ubuntu server.
<mensvaga> dmesg shows the USB device was plugged in, and ls_usb shows the device
<mensvaga> but /sbin/ifconfig shows no wlan device.
<a5m0> Snurre86, have you checked this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/6951/automatic-mute-speakers-when-headphones-are-unplugged
<fantasma> almoxarife: But thanks anyway :D
<RickZilla> Snurre86: Looks like ubuntu isn't seeing that jack
<almoxarife> mensvaga: verify you have 'linux-headers-generic' installed
<Snurre86> hope i will now read it and come back
<a111> Im not getting hardware acelleration on anything, and I cant extend my desktop to my third display
<mensvaga> almoxarife: that was not installed.
<mensvaga> installing now.
<banaan> a5m0: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x.x/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x.x/include/linux/version.h/linux/version.h
<banaan> a5m0: change the x.x.x.x to your linux kernel version
<Krustyklimber> can anyone tell me how to check how much space I have on a flashdrive?
<mensvaga> Krustyklimber: df -h
<a111> Krustyklimber, df -h
<somsip> Krustyklimber: df
<mensvaga> in a terminal
<tyler_d> alright what's broken
<mensvaga> almoxarife: rebooting for good measure.
<banaan> a5m0: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x.x-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x.x-generic/include/linux/version.h/linux/version.h
<Krustyklimber> I don't know how to get to a terminal
<almoxarife> mensvaga: good idea
<mensvaga> Krustyklimber: alt+f2
<mensvaga> xterm , or gnome-terminal
<RickZilla> Krustyklimber: Might want to look into it, makes using ubuntu a lot more enjoyable
<banaan> a5m0: also do this change the x..x.x.x to the correct kernel version after this vmware will FIND the kernel headers
<mensvaga> or accessories -> system tools -> lxterm, uxterm, xterm, gnome-terminal, konsole
<mensvaga> what window manager are you using?
<Krustyklimber> yeah Rick at this point my enjoyment is nil
<Emanon> Is there a way to exclude webapps from the unity launcher but retain them in the "me" menu (or whatever it is called now)?
<banaan> a5m0: had the same problem and it got fixed with this so :)
<mensvaga> Krustyklimber: sudo apt-get install vlc
<mensvaga> once you've figured out how to get a terminal ;)
<mensvaga> err, that installs a popular video player
<Krustyklimber> I got to df... but it didn't do anything
<mensvaga> it's completely unreleated to what you're asking for.
<a5m0> banaan, 3.7.0-4 or 3.7.0-4-generic ?
<tyler_d> Krustyklimber: alt-F2 and type "gnome-terminal" without the quotes
<tyler_d> Krustyklimber: or ctrl-shift-T
<RickZilla> didn't know about that little trick
<banaan> a5m0:
<banaan> a5m0: both of them
<Krustyklimber> ctrl shirt t just opens a new tab
<banaan> a5m0:  you need to run the commands twice one without -generic and one time with -generic
<Emanon> CTRL+ALT+T
<RickZilla> I'm wearing a ctrl shirt t right now
<a5m0> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.7.0-4/include/linux/version.h/linux/version.h': No such file or directory
<Krustyklimber> No command 'gnome' found, did you mean:  Command 'gnote' from package 'gnote' (universe) gnome: command not found
<vitimiti> o/
<RickZilla> Krustyklimber: just worked for me, did you type gnome-terminal ?
<Emanon> Krustyklimber: CTRL+ALT+T
<Krustyklimber> oh duh no -
<tyler_d> Emanon: thanks for the correction :p
<Krustyklimber> ok now I have three little purple windows with my computer name
<Emanon> No problem tyler_d it happens.
<almoxarife> Krustyklimber: for future ref, 'terminal' should be enough to get some options
<mensvaga> almoxarife: wlan0 still not showing up as a networking device.
<almoxarife> mensvaga: after reboot?
<mensvaga> correct.
<Emanon> Is there a way to exclude webapps from the unity launcher but retain them in the "me" menu (or whatever it is called now)? Also, is there a way to remove a webapp from the "me" menu?
<banaan> a5m0: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x.x-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x.x-generic/include/linux/version.h
<banaan> a5m0: made a typo lol :D
<Krustyklimber> you lost me almoxarlife
<almoxarife> mensvaga: looked at /var/log/syslog?
<banaan> a5m0: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x.x/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x.x/include/linux/version.h/
<almoxarife> mensvaga: lspci/usb does show it? correct?
<Krustyklimber> no offense ladies and gents, but I am not getting anywhere
<mensvaga> almoxarife: lsubs shows it.
<mensvaga> dmesg shows that the kernel recognizes it.
<almoxarife> Krustyklimber: what are you trying to do?
<almoxarife> mensvaga: pastebin /var/log/syslog  pls
<mensvaga> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tyler_d> i love you ubottu
<Emanon> !havemychildren
<banaan> a5m0: lemme know if it worked :D
<almoxarife> mensvaga: or install 'pastebinit' then run 'pastebinit /var/log/syslog'
<Emanon> Guess that one doesn't work.
<tyler_d> I noticed that
<Krustyklimber> well first I was just trying to figure out how to use the cam on my puter to video chat with my gf (on YIM) ...then I was told to install 12.10... but I downloaded it wrong (I guess) then I was told to got get UNetbootin... I did... it won't open... now I am trying to check the space on my flash so I can retry to download 12.10 and now I am very frustrated and confused
<tyler_d> !marryme
<a5m0> thanks banaan it works again!
<banaan> a5m0: this one is actually kinda tricky btw took me 2 weeks to find it LOL
<a5m0> i found a thread about solving it but they were like 20 commands or more long
<tyler_d> Krustyklimber: what is wrong with using skype?
<a5m0> seemed like there should be an easier way
<almoxarife> Krustyklimber: to see the cam work, use vlc, or use google-talk i believe has chat without having to use skype
<mensvaga> almoxarife: I'd feel _really_ stupid if I couldn't find a way to get shit into pastebin >:O
<mensvaga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430945/
<a5m0> i had to mod vmware when 12.10 came out already...
<Krustyklimber> she doesn't have skype...
<Krustyklimber> I don't have it on this computer yet either
<tyler_d> Krustyklimber: did you manage to get to a terminal?
<Krustyklimber> I installed cheese last night, and the cam will work there
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  i thought you allready had it downloaded. just needed to use a tool to put it on the usb properly
<almoxarife> mensvaga: i been trying to think of a command line way to send the link to the channel, i am sure there is i suppose, but its way over my paygrade
<Krustyklimber> I have three terminals open
<Krustyklimber> dr willis I am sooooo lost
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | almoxarife like this?
<ubottu> almoxarife like this?: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> time to start thinking harder i guess
<mensvaga> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430945/
<Krustyklimber> it's tough to try and do everything I am advised to do :(
<tyler_d> ** being quiet now
<Krustyklimber> thinking harder??? I have a freakin headache again :P
<Krustyklimber> I told ya, maybe I'm not smart enough to use ubuntu
<almoxarife> zykotick9: i am talking about from command line echoing to channel the link
<Krustyklimber> and that makes me sad
<a5m0> use xubuntu then :p
<zykotick9> almoxarife: that's what patebinit does?
<mensvaga> Krustyklimber: state your problem again.
<dr_willis> you put the iso file on your hard drive somewhere, then use a tool to put it properly on the flash drive.
<Krustyklimber> well first I was just trying to figure out how to use the cam on my puter to video chat with my gf (on YIM) ...then I was told to install 12.10... but I downloaded it wrong (I guess) then I was told to got get UNetbootin... I did... it won't open... now I am trying to check the space on my flash so I can retry to download 12.10 and now I am very frustrated and confused
<zykotick9> almoxarife: you'd still have to copy/paste, unless you used exec in your irc client...
<almoxarife> zykotick9: pastebinit provides a link, it does not slap it into the channel, unless you got the super duper one
<dr_willis> i dont recall anyone saying you 'downloaded' it wrong
<Krustyklimber> yer dr willis I have 12.10 in my downloads.....
<a5m0> are you making the installer on windows Krustyklimber ? use lili usb creator
<dr_willis> and i dont see why space on the flash drive mattters
<Krustyklimber> I installed UNetbootin and it won't open
<a5m0> right click and try running it as administrator as well
<Krustyklimber> if there's not room I can't burn it to the flash, now can I?
<a5m0> ^
<dr_willis> the usb-disk-creator or unetbootin should work
<KI4RO> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mensvaga> Krustyklimber: as far as your space "issue" is concerned, google "ubuntu terminal" and follow the appropriate documentation to find out how to open a terminal for your version of ubuntu.
<mensvaga> Then run: df -h
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:   you have the iso on hour hard drive?
<Krustyklimber> I have three terminal open now
<dr_willis> on your hard drive?
<mensvaga> it WILL show you the space of everything that's currently mounted
<mensvaga> Krustyklimber: pastebin the output of "df -h"
<Krustyklimber> yes dr willis I have it in downloads... is that on my hd? ;)
<dr_willis> theres no need for the iso file to be on the flash if you have a hard drive to keep it on
<Krustyklimber> ok
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  you tell me.. i dont know what you are booted into
<Krustyklimber> booted into??? greek to me again
<almoxarife> mensvaga: the wifi is pci or usb? i forgot
<mensvaga> almoxarife: usb
<dr_willis> boot the system, download the iso, use the tool to put it on usb...
<Krustyklimber> the tool? you mean UNetbootin?
<dr_willis> if its in the downloads directory of your 12.04 install then you are allready for step 3
<dr_willis> unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool
<_andyj_> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B
<Krustyklimber> unetbootin won't open
<_andyj_> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B
<FloodBot1> _andyj_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> or the other tools at pendrivelinux site
<brian_petersen> clear
<dr_willis> how did  you install unetbootin?
<mensvaga> almoxarife: you're looking for line 4000
<mensvaga> whoops, 4100
<Krustyklimber> pendrivelinux never started the download, that's why I went with unetbootin
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux has a dozen different tools... not just one
<brian_petersen> How do I make it so that I still have my window decoration (i.e. the close, minimize and maximize button) shown when a window is in fullscreen in unity?
<brian_petersen> *maximized, not fullscreen
<Krustyklimber> I just clicked download and unetbootin downlaoded
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  and the exact filename is?
<Snurre86> I can't adjust my headphone volume in alsamixer is that normal
<Krustyklimber> unetbootin-linux-581... it's just sitting there in my downloads folder (laughing at me) :P
<almoxarife> mensvaga: pastebinit lsusb
<dr_willis> no extension to it at all?
<dr_willis> no .tar.gz or anything?
<Krustyklimber> extension... no clue?
<Krustyklimber> nope
<Krustyklimber> I typed everything I see in the orange box
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  you have tried the usb-disk-creator tool first?
<mensvaga> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430960/
<Krustyklimber> I do not know how to try that tool?
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  run it,, follow the steps it gives..
<Krustyklimber> I am sorry I am not trying to be difficult :(
<alusion_> Does crashplan have a gui in ubuntu?
<Krustyklimber> run what???
<dr_willis> i think the full anme ia 'usb-disk-creator'
<dr_willis> as ive been saying several times now.
<erncic> alusion_:yes
<Krustyklimber> where would I find that?
<alusion_> erncic: how do I start it?
<dr_willis> type it in a terminal, or use your unity search feature
<mensvaga> almoxarife: the same thing happens with an old trusty belkin usb wlan adapter that I've been able to use for years.
<erncic> alusion_: crashplan_desktop I think.
<Krustyklimber> usb-disk-creator into a terminal?
<mensvaga> In this case, I installed ubuntu server ~11.04, upgraded twice, or something, and usb wlan devices don't show up in ifconfig.
<almoxarife> mensvaga: this is on 12.10?
<mensvaga> yes
<mensvaga> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<dr_willis> its 'usb-creator-gtk' here on 12.10
<mensvaga> whoops
<alusion_> erncic: from where?
<mensvaga> 12.04
<dr_willis> the icon name may be called 'startup disk creator'
<Krustyklimber> I am still on 12.04 if I am correct
<mensvaga> on a side note, it does say that a new release is available, BUT do-release-upgrade says it can't find a new release
<erncic> alusion_: /usr/bin
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  use lsb_release -a and see
<mensvaga> bah.  I need to go take a shower.  BRB 15 minutes I guess.
<Krustyklimber> usb-disk-creator = command not found
<dr_willis> its 'usb-creator-gtk' here on 12.10    <<<<<< try that one
<Krustyklimber> "lsb -a"?
<Krustyklimber> ok that opened a window that is a start up disk creator.....
<dr_willis> there ya go...
<almoxarife> mensvaga: usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb , line 4904, it sees it, wrong driver perhaps?
<Krustyklimber> brb I gotta go see if I can find a blank dvd....
<erncic> alusion_: sorry, /usr/local/bin
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  it puts it on flash drive... not cd..
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber:  if you want it on cd.. thats even easier
<almoxarife> it rubs the lotion?
<Krustyklimber> wow so confused
<alusion_> erncic: thank you !
<dr_willis> Krustyklimber: the whole Point of these tools is to put the iso file on a usb/flash drive properly.... i dont see whats so confuseing about that
<dr_willis> if you wanted to make a dvd of 12.10 thats also doable
<dr_willis> but not witth those tools
<Krustyklimber> so just click "make startup disk and pray?
<dr_willis> you plugged in your usb flash?
<Krustyklimber> yeah it's plugged in, I dunno how full it is though
<dr_willis> it will erase it... so as i have said.. it wont metter
<almoxarife> Krustyklimber: its going to be wiped, sure you want that?
<dr_willis> last time you said you had the iso file on it...
<Krustyklimber> whoa no way I have important homework on this flash drive!!!
<dr_willis> then burn a dvd...
<almoxarife> dr_willis: your patience sir is a model
<dr_willis> and backup your homework ;)
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  and its about done...
<Krustyklimber> what I can do is put all this onto my other flash... brb
<Krustyklimber> yep ;)
<dr_willis> or just put the iso ON the other flash drive...
<Krustyklimber> one thing at a time :P
<Krustyklimber> brb
<dr_willis> it only needs to be like  a 2 gb sized one
<Snurre86> I connected my headphones to the 2.5mm jack on my laptop but no sound in the headphones but stil sound on the speakers, so I restarted and now the sound is on the headphones but not on my speakers even if I unplug the headphones
<dr_willis> or just burn the thing to dvd if you got dvds
<almoxarife> dr_willis: can you help me make a serial connection to my kerosene powered toaster?
<martian> My 12.10 x64 system almost always crashes (num and caps lock blinking) when my system goes in to standby; what can I do to diagnose this?
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  fill the bathtub with water... you have to turn the knobs clockwise.....
<dr_willis> not counter clockwise....
<almoxarife> dr_willis: but it worked on 10.04?
<Krustyklimber> ahhh sweet one of my other flashdrives is already empty :D
<dr_willis>  jump in... then...
<Tex_Nick> lol ... i knew dr_willis had the solution ;)
<Krustyklimber> click "make startup disk" right?
<dr_willis> you filled in the info it wanted?
<dr_willis> what iso to use an so forth?
<Krustyklimber> everything is already "filled in" I think
<dr_willis> we cant tell.. go for it then.
<Krustyklimber> home downloads... 12.10 etc in one... my flash in the other
<dr_willis> if you had a big enought flash drive you can run totally from flash ;)
<wagtag> In terminal how can I make output of apps like iftop look like http://cl.ly/LYsL instead of http://cl.ly/La5Q? Why are the lines drawn as "qqqqq"? Do I need to enable some sort of encoding?
<Krustyklimber> going for it.... :)
<dr_willis> wagtag:  utf-8 encodeing perhaps
<Krustyklimber> copying files.....
<mensvaga> almoxarife: pretty sure it's using the correct driver.
<wagtag> dr_willis: Already using utf-8 for character encoding by default.
<mensvaga> it does this with two different usb wlan devices.  the other one is an old belkin.
<zykotick9> wagtag: try in urxvt rxvt-unicode... i always have trouble with lines in gnome-terminal... YMMV
<wagtag> zykotick9: Thanks! I'll give that a try
<almoxarife> mensvaga: so, its got all the needed 'stuff', that leaves an actual wifi connection
<almoxarife> stuff
<mensvaga> yeah.  the stupid device just doesn't show up in ifconfig.
<mensvaga> It goes "cool!  It's a wireless USB device.  let me configure these frequencies and shit.  OK.  Done.  " wlan0 no show up.
<almoxarife> mensvaga: you have a wifi server?
<mensvaga> If by that you mean AP, yes, I have 2 of them.
<Krustyklimber> installing :)
<mensvaga> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 on a netbook right now and using wireless to talk connect to this chat ;)
<mensvaga> I'm going to try to manually alias wlan0 to the driver using modprobe.
<mensvaga> This is stupid.  I was able to manually configure this stuff years ago using ndiswrapper and wpa supplicant.
<almoxarife> mensvaga: good luck with that :)
<hikenboot> how do i blacklist all wireless
<Thete> anyone use a web control panel on ubuntu?
<Thete> similar to cpanel?
<mensvaga> almoxarife: have you ever had to get a 3com pci network card working by alias eth0 tulip?
<dr_willis> !ebox
<mensvaga> :)
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Krustyklimber> ok installation complete... if I reboot it'll install 12.10?
<Thete> You like zentyal?
<almoxarife> mensvaga: i had a back rub once, close? :) , no i have not
<mensvaga> almoxarife: that ages you :)  It means you weren't using linux before 2000 / 1999 or so
<almoxarife> mensvaga: my only network claim to fame was stripping out networkmanager from my HTPC server
<Snurre86> I don't think restarting the pc is a good method for changing the sound output from speakers to headphones, can anyone help me out, if only to show me what to search for on the net to find a solution
<almoxarife> mensvaga: i was using a z-100/120 running dos/cpm back in 81, that count?
<dr_willis> cpm rocks
<Krustyklimber> ok ready to restart.... wish me luck :P
<Krustyklimber> bbiab
<dr_willis> ;) had it on my c64
<mensvaga> almoxarife: shows you probably understand ISA and IRQs pretty well.
<mensvaga> unless that ages me
<mensvaga> s/ages/dates/
<c0cac01acafe> hi all
<Krustyklimber> I had a vic and a c64 then I forgot all of that stuff
<almoxarife> mensvaga: i did the univac card punch thing, thats like ancient
<mensvaga> almoxarife: I found a decent doc.  gave me a starting point.  I feel dumb for not starting there inthe first place.
<xangua> Snurre86: you can change the output in the sound indicator > configuration
<mensvaga> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html#troubleshooting-wireless-disabled
<Gwennifer_> This is what xrandr brings up for me, now. How do I get my computer to actually display in 1680x1050 now? :o http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430992/
<c0cac01acafe> i have a question about ubuntu 12.10 and its kernel.. im looking for good technical documentation to understand things a bit better.. anyone has a suggestion ?
<mensvaga> almoxarife: well, yeah.  back in the "linux days" you had to know what driver to use, tell the kernel to load it, then you had to tell it what device to associate with the driver.
<Snurre86> xangua no i can not change the output in sound indicator > configuration
<mensvaga> punch card stuff?  really old.  Not sayin' you haven't been around for a while doin' this stuff :)
<Erin> I cant set my monitor to the right resolution. It keeps doing 1360x768 instead of 1366x768. nvidia settings isn't helping I even tried to edit the xorg.conf manually... no luck
<Gwennifer_> Erin: are you sure you set your xorg.conf right? :x
<Erin> Gwennifer_, pretty sure, I mean all i did was edit the one nvidia-settings made and changed 1360 to 1366
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: you have not followed the link i showed you yet i assume, i dont see the resolution shown on the paste
<Snurre86> xangua: If you mean "sound settings >output
<erncic> Gwennifer_: it should be 'xrandr -s 1680x1050_60.00'
<Erin> hrm this appears to be a deeper problem... xrandr only shows 1360x768 doesn't even list 1366x768 which is the correct resolution of this TV... 16:9 I guess I could use 1280x760 if I have to...
<Erin> I don't remember having an issue last time I had this PC hooked up to this tv...
<almoxarife> is it possible to make xrand work via a ssh connection?
<Erin> almoxarife, if you export the $DISPLAY variable I think so.
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: I followed your link to the letter, then asked what to do next :l
<Krustyklimber> awww man I restarted and no 12.10 :(
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: then I went AFK for supper, since I assumed you had left too
<phunyguy_t430s> almoxarife, I think the syntax is "export DISPLAY=:0; xrandr"
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: did you not see a 'display' option with the new resolution?
<phunyguy_t430s> I do it all the time to remotely setup a VNC server
<Erin> phunyguy_t430s, thx I had done it b4 but forgot the syntax :-D
<Erin> so does anyone know how I force a mode that isn't listed in xrandr ?
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: will have to try that, i want to tweak the server to plasma settings, thnks
<erncic> Erin: Add the mode - xrandr --newmode 1366x768 85.500 1366 1494 1624 1798 768 770 776 795 +hsync -vsync
<almoxarife> Erin: the mode needs to be created first
<Erin> ahh yea thats right a modeline
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: nope
<Krustyklimber> can anyone tell me how to check which version I have now?
<Erin> haven't done it in forever was just googling that same thing :-D thx
<almoxarife> what command line lists all the possible 'displays' ?
<almoxarife> what command line lists all the possible 'displays' by id ?
<Erin> hrm but now xrandr says it can't find mode 1366x768_85.5 ?
<Erin> almoxarife, if you just type 'xrandr' it shows the outputs + display
<Krustyklimber> dr willis you around?
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: would you like to try again?
<erncic> Erin: if you used the same thing I typed, it would be 1366x768 (no _85.5)
<Erin> erncic, yea it doesnt work I made my own modeline w/ cvt
<Erin> lets see if mine works
<mensvaga> almoxarife: wow.  I found something random that worked.
<mensvaga> sudo dhclient wlan0 FROZE
<mensvaga> and it it got it to show up as an enabled device.
<mensvaga> sudo lshw -C network
<mensvaga> showed it as disabled before.
<Krustyklimber> my computer doesn't seem to want to boot from the flashdrive
<almoxarife> mensvaga: cool, FROZE?
<mensvaga> dhclient just didn't work.
<mensvaga> but it "unstuck" something somewhere.
<Krustyklimber> arrrghhhhh (pulling what hair I have left)
<almoxarife> mensvaga: is that a technical term? 'unstuck'
<mensvaga> yessir.
<almoxarife> it unstuck the thingy,
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: kay, now I have another mode I can't use. what next.
<almoxarife> mensvaga: cool, but will it last thru a reboot?
<mensvaga> almoxarife: no idea.
<mensvaga> probably not :-/
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: what mode do you want to work?
<Erin> why am I getting this ?? cvt 1366 768
<Erin> # 1368x768 59.88 Hz (CVT) hsync: 47.79 kHz; pclk: 85.25 MHz
<Erin> Modeline "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<Krustyklimber> can anyone tell me how to check if I have updated to 12.10?
<Erin> its giving me 1368x768 ... instead of 1366
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: 1680x1050
<Krustyklimber> it doesn't appear to have booted from my flash
<almoxarife> Erin: that would be the output of the command cvt
<Erin> almoxarife, its giving me the wrong resolution though
<Krustyklimber> hello thump thump... is this thing on?
<almoxarife> Erin: or its giving you the nearest possible, why quibble over 2 digits
<Erin> because it doesn't work
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: do you have 'pastebinit' installed?
<mensvaga> almoxarife: I've given up for now and I'm going to do a release upgrade to a devel version away from LTS.
<mensvaga> Thanks for your help / company :)
<Erin> and it says it can't find the one I added thats 1366x768_60.00
<almoxarife> mensvaga: twas fun, see ya
<erncic> Krustyklimber: is your bios set to boot usb first?
<Erin> even though xrandr shows it!
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: newp
<Krustyklimber> no clue?
<Gwennifer_> Erin: I'm having precisely the same problem you are, tell me if you find a fix :o
<Erin> Gwennifer_, this used to be fine on 12.04
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: would you install it, pls, via terminal would be, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Erin> but I don't think I used this tv on this pc since I upgraded to 12.10 till now
<erncic> Krustyklimber: on some computers, at boot, you can hit a key and choose a temporary device to boot from. on mine it is enter, and then F12. Does yours do anything like that?
<Krustyklimber> I have no idea what my bios settings are?
<Krustyklimber> I'll try f12
<Gwennifer_> Erin: My graphics was fine on 11.04/12.04 too
<Krustyklimber> brb
<erncic> Krustyklimber: I am trying to stay out of your bios until I know there is no other way.
<Tex_Nick> Krustyklimber : in terminal ... lsb_release -a
<Gwennifer_> Erin: Is that a fresh install or did you just update?
<Erin> Gwennifer_, updated
<Gwennifer_> Erin: D:
<Krustyklimber> Tex... "command not found"
<Erin> Gwennifer_, whats funny is the virtual machine I run windows on can do 1366x768 lol!
<Erin> but not ubuntu anymore...
<Gwennifer_> Erin: W7 doesn't recognize my graphics either but it handles 1680x1050 fine
<lvleph> what is the $DISPLAY suppose to be with X-forwarding?
<Gwennifer_> Almoxarife: kay?
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: kay what?
<Gwennifer_> Almoxarife: kay, please? ._.
<Krustyklimber> ok "no modules are available"
<Gwennifer_> Almoxarife: you only told me to install the package pastebinit...
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: is it installed?
<Erin> Gwennifer_, looks like im using 1280x720 :-\
<Gwennifer_> almoxarife: yes...? that's all that sudo apt-get install can do
<Krustyklimber> ok I'll go try the f12 thing
<hamstereye> my compiz environment doesnt working
<erncic> Krustklimber: Under Release and Description it shows you the Ubuntu version you are running. Tex_Nick was answering your earlier question.
<hamstereye> before i've installed an ati graphic driver
<Krustyklimber> release and description... where do I find that... in terminal?
<Gwennifer_> Erin: I really need the larger resolution, though. Once you get used to all those other pixels, it messes with your workflow and everything to go back. :c
<hamstereye> Krustyklimber, lsb_release -a
<Erin> Gwennifer_, its driving me nuts too, Im trying to do something I can only do in windows, and now I have a 6 pixel scroll bar because of this....
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: perhaps this is not a good time for longwinded command line input, the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions is what i use to get a resolution of my choosing  on every install i ever used, good luck
<Krustyklimber> hamster... all I get from that is "no command found"
<hamstereye> my compiz enviroment doesnt working,i 've installed a ati driver before
<Gwennifer_> Almoxarife: for the NTH time I've followed that multiple times
<hamstereye> Krustyklimber, try uname -a
<Krustyklimber> ok
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: alrighty then, perhaps its a unsolvable quirk \
<Erin> almoxarife, its a bug I guess. I am getting errors when doing it....
<Tweikable> have question
<Tweikable> with my sd card
<almoxarife> Erin: bug or operator error
<Krustyklimber> that got "3.2.0-34-generic-pae #53-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 11:11:12 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux"
<Erin> almoxarife, you know, you are a dick. I've added modes before it is giving me errors and giving the wrong resolution on the modeline in the first place
<Tweikable> i formated  f 32  type and i cant seem to be able to get it out of read mode
<Tweikable> anyone have any idea
<Erin> you act like this is hard, its simply not working as intended....
<Tweikable> andmy sd card reader is not on the locked position
<Gwennifer_> Erin, before you get ahead of yourself, read this link http://thinksimplenow.com/happiness/dealing-with-difficult-people/
<Erin> Gwennifer_, i've been in here before when he has tried to be a deuche to people
<almoxarife> Erin: have a nice day
<dr_willis> Tweikable: can root write to it?
<RishiRamraj> Hello all
<Tweikable> idk
<RishiRamraj> I'm having a bit of trouble with my USB drive. I hit this bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1821162
<Tweikable> i just know when i try and transper music over it says can storage is read only
<RishiRamraj> I've been debugging and it seems that ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd aren't being loaded.
<Tweikable> what if i reformat it
<RishiRamraj> modprobe -a does nothing for either module
<Erin> Gwennifer_, are you getting an error that starts with... X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<dr_willis> Tweikable: see if root can write to it
<Tweikable> how do i do that
<Gwennifer_> Erin: Which command are you using?
<dr_willis> Tweikable: sudo -i    then cd /media/wheveritsat
<dr_willis> Tweikable: see
<dr_willis> Tweikable: then   touch   itestfile
<Gwennifer_> Erin: Which one D:
<Erin> Gwennifer_, when I try to add the modeline xrandr --newmode etc etc ...... which is already wrong because it gives me 1368
<Gwennifer_> Erin: Wut is your correct resolution?
<Erin> Gwennifer_, when I do cvt 1366 768 60 it gives me 1368 for some reason
<Erin> Gwennifer_, on this tv it is 1366:768 16:9 its an older HDTV
<Erin> im just using it as a second display :-\
<purple__> anyone using blender 2.49
<purple__> ?
<purple__> hety
<purple__> hey '
<Tweikable> i was able to change the dir. to the storage device
<Tweikable> but itestfile says command not found
<Gwennifer_> Erin: If I find something I'll let you know, stay in here :o
<Tweikable> but when i type test
<Tweikable> that seems to do something
<Erin> Gwennifer_, its gotta just be some kind of bug it worked fine in 12.04... are you on an nvidia card too ?
<Tweikable> but idk what its doing
<vite> Hi, can anyone point me to a good video conversion tutorial via command line
<Tweikable> if i reformat my sd card. will that allow me to make it a non read only
<almoxarife> Erin: http://hd1080i.blogspot.com/2006/12/1080i-on-1366x768-resolution-problems.html <-- read!
<Tex_Nick> vite : ffmpeg works great ... you can find tutorials on youTube
<vite> Tex_Nick: ffmpeg is creating 0 byte files for me
<vite> and its suppose to be deprecated (whatever that means)
<Gwennifer_> Erin: No, actually. I'm on Intel's smallest on-chip.
<Gwennifer_> Erin: It's actually on a duo-core, but it's still not-that-great.
<Tex_Nick> vite : basic syntax is : ffmpeg -i myInputFile.flv -sameq muOutFile.avi
<hamstereye> how can i see the progress bar in dd?
<Tex_Nick> vite : change file extensions as required
<Erin> almoxarife, while I do appreciate that. I already knew it was because of the chip in the tv. That doesn't help me solve my current issue. like I said this is just a second display so I can multi-task I have a 1080 tv hooked up also.... It worked fine on ubuntu 12.04 and now it doesn't work simple as that.....
<vite> Tex_Nick: I was missing the -i
<vite> heh
<Rallias> Erm... is there a program I can run to make my CPU and GPU warm up?
<Erin> Rallias, you can run prime95 for the cpu
<Tex_Nick> vite : the -i parameter specifies that the next entry is the input file
<Rallias> and the GPU?
<superfake123> can someone help me to get my tty1-6 working D:
<vite> Tex_Nick: thanks its working
<vite> good night
<Tex_Nick> vite : no problen ... have fun
<Guest49992> what is the name of the program to sync the clock with internet servers? gpt? I remember it's a three letter package name starting with 'g'
<somsip_> Guest49992: ntpd
<superfake123> nope still not working D:
<Erin> Gwennifer_, no luck? I can't seem to figure it out O-o
<Gwennifer_> Erin: nope~ Still digging and learning.
<Guest49992> somsip_, Thanks. How can I change the timezone?
<Erin> Gwennifer_, i'm pretty sure its a bug, as in nothing we can do. I know for 100% fact it worked fine in 12.04 :-(
<Gwennifer_> Erin: I'm pretty sure there is something we can do. at the very least, we could try and figure out why it works in 12.04 and then bring that over to 12.10 :o
<Erin> Gwennifer_, we would likely need to be programmers for that. and I don't have a 12.04 install anymore to try to figure it out
<Erin> Gwennifer_, what is your exact error?
<Gwennifer_> Erin: It appears that my graphics EDID thingers just aren't being recognized
<somsip_> Guest49992: I beleive it works on UTC, so you would set your timezone using your desktop settings thingy
<Gwennifer_> Erin: there's an intel driver, uhm, PPA that I can update with that I'm 80% sure will fix everything
<pathetijester> hi peoples
<Tex_Nick> Guest49992, click on the clock indicator & at the botton click "Time and Date Settings"
<Gwennifer_> Erin: But, I think there's a more elegant way to do this.
<Guest49992> Tex_Nick, What app does that run?
<superfake123> when I try to go to tty1 - tty6 it's just a black screen. anyone know how to fix?
<stupidBYdefault> hello.. is there any way how to make auto start up app. in linux ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Gwennifer_> Erin: Do you know how to PM here? :U
<somsip_> Gwennifer_: /msg {user}
<Guest49992> Tex_Nick, Thanks, I got it now.
<Erin> Gwennifer_, yea hold on
<Guest49992> Tex_Nick, somsip_, Thanks.
<Tex_Nick> Guest49992, are you wanting to do this from the desktop ?
<pathetijester> hi guys im trying to set up a remote access to my rasp pi and im getting into command line fine but when i try and VNC to view the gui it says my pi is activly refusing the connection,
<dr_willis> superfake123:  try disabeling the framebuffer consoles perhaps. ive seen some x drivers also affect the consoles.
<dr_willis> pathetijester:  you ran a vncserver ?
<somerandomnick> Tex_Nick, I already got it working. I found the DE time settings and installed ntp, now the time is correct
<pathetijester> <dr_willis> yes
<dr_willis> pathetijester:  check its logs. it may be failing to startup
<siganderson> how do I install the spelling corrector for libreoffice in ubuntu 12.10?
<pathetijester> ok ill try that
<superfake123> dr_willis, to do that I just add vga=norma to /etc/default/grub ?
<superfake123> normal*
<pathetijester> dr_willis> what command is it to access a log file
<almoxarife> siganderson: for what language?
<konam> pidgin isn't connecting to gtalk for some reason on 12.10
<penguinman> pathetijester, it's just a text file. you can either nano it or just `tail <name_of_log_file>`
<konam> will i really need to uninstall telepathy to have it working again?
<dr_willis> superfake123:  im not sure how its done in 12.x any more
<dustin_> I am running a 12.04(64 bit) based distro, not sure if this is a buntu problem or if its a repackaging issue. ubuntu software center crashes before it finishes loading and I want to know if it is a common issue.
<almoxarife> konam: does pidgin require the gtalk-plugin?
<dr_willis> tail -f  logfile  will display it in realtime.. as it updates
<siganderson> almoxarife, italian
<dr_willis> dustin_:  try a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgraded from a terminal
<almoxarife> siganderson: verify you have 'myspell-italian' installed
<dr_willis> then try the software center
<dustin_> dr_willis, ty, running those now
<Gwennifer> hurp
<dr_willis> dustin_:   sudo apt-get upgrade from a terminal   no extra d on the end. ;;)
<siganderson> almoxarife, perfect, now it works :) thank you
<almoxarife> siganderson: np
<dustin_> dr_willis, yeah I am familiar with it ;) just havent had to use it in a few years
<dustin_> dr_willis, its strange that all my installs have been working from gui for so long.....
<dr_willis> i rarely ever use the software center. ;)
<dr_willis> i dont eeally need any of its features it has over synaptic.
<dustin_> dr_willis, synaptic is stalling too.... thats why I am on here asking Q's
<dr_willis> well the cli should give some errors/info at least
<dustin_> I am trying to get the new OS to do all the things that I had configured on the old one
<dr_willis> i tend to just use the defaults for most things. ;)
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis, it almost seems ununtu has deprecated synaptic ... it's not installed by default ... why have have they done that ?
<dustin_> I like Gnome panels with Kde desktop environment, but I have to have my printer sharable and the new printer settings isnt allowing it
<konam> almoxarife i don't think so, i've always been able to use it
<konam> it comes with the gtalk feature
<mothrog> hello
<skp1_> hi
<mothrog> Has anyone here had a chance to try out the steam beta?
<skp1_> no
<mothrog> I hear it's very promising
<skp1_> -shrug-
<xxen0nxx> i signed up
<xxen0nxx> looks cool :D
<mothrog> I looking forword to because then I can switch to only as appose to having to boot windows just to play some video games.
<xxen0nxx> yah
<xxen0nxx> i hate window$
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  to save disk space i imagine.
<mothrog> yeah.
<mothrog> I don't mind windows but I prefer linux
<meows> i need some help with forwarding ips
<Tex_Nick> mothrog, have you tried #steamlug channel ... i don't have specific knowledge bout the channel ... looks like it's active though
<mothrog> hmmn no I think i'll check that out.
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis, yeah ... was just wondering ... I prefer snyaptic also
<meows> this is my table and i want to forward port 30000-30001 to ip 10.42.0.33 http://pastebin.com/GZng1w4M
<subb1> hey all.
<mothrog> hello
<subb1> I'm connecting to a vpn using my 11.10 and 10.04 machines. 10.04 machine on connecting gets set with the correct NS in resolv.conf  by dhcp( i guess)...  But the 11.10 gets set as 127.0.0.1 as nameserver in resolv.conf. What could be the issue guys?
<subb1> So each time I connect with 11.10 I have to manually edit resolv.conf , its really annoying.
<dustin_> dr_willis, I have 3 major errors I have never encountered before-- http://pastebin.com/U21Ww4ar
<subb1> Any guesses?
<section912345> testing
<section912345> test
<escott> !test | section912345
<ubottu> section912345: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<dustin_> dr_willis, in case you are wondering it took this long to run the update
<section912345> test
<glutamatergic> I'm developing a game on Ubuntu which uses force feedback, and testing it with an Xbox 360 controller on USB.
<glutamatergic> When I send multiple haptic events in quick succession, sometimes there's a massive crash, but it's very stochastic.
<meows> i got a shitload of ATA errors with 12.04 and 12.10
<meows> dmesg reports weird stuff
<glutamatergic> (By massive crash, I mean keyboard and mouse unresponsive, Magic SysRq does nothing, video updates a bit)
<glutamatergic> I thought it was an SDL bug, but I've tested non-SDL code doing the same thing (sending force feedback structs to /dev/input/eventx) and gotten the same crashes.
<meows>  1711.701702] ata10: controller in dubious state, performing PORT_RST
<meows> [ 1713.940193] ata10.15: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 0)
<meows> [ 1713.940568] ata10.00: hard resetting link
<Gwennifer> Erin: are you here? :o
<glutamatergic> So now I think it's a driver problem, but I don't know how to actually find which driver is involved. Any help there?
<glutamatergic> (Also, /var/log/syslog has complaints about "scheduling while atomic".)
<Tex_Nick> section912345, this is a support channel for ubuntu linux ... if you have a specific question, please ask ... if not test just won't help much ;-)
<section912345> test
<section912345> This is a test of the system
<escott> section912345, please stop
<bazhang> section912345, #test NOT here
<konam> hi
<konam> i want to know which of the packages is the more core-ish on ubuntu's repos: meta-core is supposedly it but it has  more packages about non essential stuff (eom,etc) than mate-desktop-environment
<one17> ok, I'm new to SSH file based auth... if I use my private key to login to all my machines, does that mean some machines will have public & private key in the same folder?
<adante> one17: the machine you login from needs the private key, the machines you login to will only need public
<Gwennifer> Wut steps do I need to go through to make a new xorg.conf file using the command sudo X -configure?
<escott> one17, the id_rsa.pub is not a secret. you can hand that out to the kids at halloween or post it in channel. you need only protect the id_rsa
<one17> cool, so I guess it makes sense that it doesn't really matter if both are in the same place... should have been obvious :P
<escott> glutamatergic, scheduling while atomic is indicative of a driver bug
<glutamatergic> That's what I thought, but how can I find (and maybe replace) the driver?
<escott> glutamatergic, is there nothing around that message to indicate what is trying to be atomic
<glutamatergic> Just the name of the game executable.
<section912345> This is a test of wireshark
<dustin_> dr_willis, you still on? I figured out my main issue, more mirrors than a fun house on this variation
<section912345> This is a test of wireshark
<Tex_Nick> section912345,  jeeze dude ... try #wireshark
<meows> i need some advise according to this bug also affecting ubuntu 12.04
<meows> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=787468
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 787468 in kernel "boot fails by timeout while activating RAIDs with many HDDs" [Unspecified,New]
<escott> meows, try root_wait argument
<sig-wall> ubuntu have different initscripts and initramfs than fedora have
<Gwennifer> Erin: Message me, I've learnt a tidbit more x_o;
<pablex1212> hola a todos
<meows> its a driver bug, and it occurs with newer kernels
<meows> i upgraded from nutty to uqantal and the bug wasn't there before
<meows> so i have now to try some old 3.1 kernel as workaround but that sucks
<Tex_Nick> !es | pablex1212
<ubottu> pablex1212: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<meows>  the driver send SRST and the bug becomes apparent
<razelda> I'm having a small problem and i am wondering if i can get a little help with this, i had to update my bios to get ubuntu to work with this motherboard, and she runs grate with one exception some of the apps and the software center the text and some of the graphics gets scrabbled any suggestion?
<meows> razelda: are oyu using a sandy bridge graphic?
<razelda> it's an Nvidia graphic card evga gtx 550 ti
<JimmyK> Whats up with the server?
<cnz> what's the best ftp server to run in ubuntu?
<escott> cnz, openssh-server
<meows> proftp
<cnz> escott openssh-server is ssh?
<escott> cnz, sftp
<cnz> i c
<cnz> wht port does sftp run on
<escott> cnz, 22
<cnz> aahh same as ssh then?
<escott> cnz, yes
<cnz> cool thanks
<hamstereye> how can i see the progress bar in dd?
<Michael87> I came back from mint. I'm considering reinstalling ubuntu. But should I do 12.04 or 12.10?
<meows> there is no progress bar
<meows> michael depend on your graphic powers
<meows> gpu powers
<hamstereye> meos:pv say somethink to you?
<\\Mr_C\\> is there a bootable floppy image that will initialize the cdrom and do an install that way, because this laptop wont boot the cdrom?
<meows> you need a lot of power with 12.10 no 3d and stuff
<xangua> \\Mr_C\\: neither usb¿
<\\Mr_C\\> its an old laptop
<\\Mr_C\\> only 96 megs of ram
<\\Mr_C\\> and 4 gig hd
<Michael87> meows,  I have a 256 ati built in graphics card. I'm really liking unity. I just want a smooth os for the time being as an alternative to windows 7. Zorin was ok I guess but I'm loving ubuntu's unity bar. And I finally learned how to get rid of all the orangeness so I'm very much reconsidering
<meows> install windows95 on this crap
<\\Mr_C\\> hehe
<xangua>  \\Mr_C\\: i have this on my bookmarks http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/plop-boot-manager-lets-you-boot-from.html
<\\Mr_C\\> i just want the basic simple install
<xangua> with 96 ram you will barely be able to use lubuntu, if it's a desktop what you want ;) \\Mr_C\\
<\\Mr_C\\> just shell
<\\Mr_C\\> for testing and irc
<Michael87> meows, I loved kde but again too stiff and I'm falling for unity. But I don't know wich version of ubuntu would be best for my pc. I have a quad core amd atholon 2 and a built in 256 ati graphics card
<hamstereye> meows:nevermind i find i use pv
<hamstereye> meows:nevermind i find it you use pv
<xangua> Michael87: and that is why you can download them both and try a live session :)
<zykotick9> \\Mr_C\\: are you familiar with the mini.iso?  if not, see "/msg ubottu mini" for details.  don't select a desktop environment, and you'll have a terminal only system.
<\\Mr_C\\> it has bootable floppy image?
<Michael87> xangua, I noticed after installing 12.04 it was not the same as the live session. I was not sure if it was becuase I installed the ati driver I dunno.
<Michael87> xangua, a little more lag then the live session it seems. But gnomes window manager is a hell of alot nicer then kde's. Specially when I'm window snapping or playying a video file
<zykotick9> \\Mr_C\\: no.  see 6/ch04s03 and ask me about           <install debian> for hybrid CD/DVD images.  https://launchpad.net/            win32-image-writer/+download to prepare from Windows.  BIOS can't boot        from USB?  Use http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<zykotick9> sorry, just the end bit there.
<Gwennifer_> Iunno, I'm using KDE right now and it's working fine
<\\Mr_C\\> ok
<almoxarife> kde works swell here
<Gwennifer_> 1680x1050
<Gwennifer_> I did it
<Gwennifer_> :D
<almoxarife> :)
<Gwennifer_> that still means that the stock intel driver is pewp
<hamstereye> Gwennifer_, what inches your screen are?
<Michael87> so no answer if 12.10 is right for my system or should I go down to 12.04?
<Gwennifer_> uhm
<Gwennifer_> about 3.1 note 2's across and 1.9 note 2's up
<Gwennifer_> hurp
<Gwennifer_> So uhm, 18 inches x 12 more or less
<Gwennifer_> I think it's 22" corner-to-corner
<Gwennifer_> Erin: ERIN I think I've solved our problem
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know how I can add a sub-key to a PGP key via commandline?
<JimmyK> Anyone have an idea how to play music through skype?
<Mopeyennui> Where does Unity hide the color schemes?
<Mopeyennui> I hate white and small.
<kvothetech> JimmyK: make a virtual audio interface and play music to it and loopit to the input
<JimmyK> thanks
<Mopeyennui> Hello?
<Mopeyennui> ... wtf?
<hamstereye> e
<Lil> anyone have a problem with banshee media player?
<Lil> It works fine, cept when I close it out. Then the sound keeps going..
<zykotick9> Lil: what do you expect from a quasi-microsoft product?  (referring to mono here).  get a better player :)
<Lil> zykotick9; Any suggestions for .mkv files?
<zykotick9> Lil: mkv is video?  mplayer/vlc perhaps?
<Lil> fairly easy to install?
<Lil> yes, mkv is video
<Lil> I use vlc on windoze.. wasn't aware there was a linux version.
<zykotick9> Lil: sorry, i just think of banshee as being an audio player... guess it does video too.  sure install mplayer/vlc from apt-get or U.S.C. or synaptic...
<Lil> Thanks kindly..
<Mopeyennui> Hello?
<TheLordOfTime> Mopeyennui, hiya.  do you have a support question?
<Emoke> Does anybody have any idea how one can mount a RAID0 SSD (windows 7 partition) onto a ubuntu live and access the files?
<Emoke> I tried looking it up and many of the steps laid out don't really work
<Mopeyennui> Yes, where did Unity in lunbuntu hide the color schemes? (I hate white backgrounds and like dark color settings.)
<jondoes> hi all, is there a possibility to use the "secure download manager" (sdm.pkg) with wine?
<jondoes> its needed to download windows from msdnaa
<zykotick9> jondoes: try #winehq
<TheLordOfTime> jondoes, that's the one thing that doesn't work in Linux, with Wine, Mono, or otherwise.
<Lil> zykotick9; Awesome. Got VLC installing now.. Thanks again!
<TheLordOfTime> s/the one/one/
<konam> isn't there a way to set a dialog when switching between displays like in windows, like this one in w7: http://mingersoft.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Windows-7-Display-Toggle.png
<aarcane> Can anyone provide an ISO of the netinst release that's preconfigured to start an SSH server on boot?
<konam> the way it's done in ubuntu is not elegant at all
<jondoes> quite crappy to provide someone with the access to download windows but at the same moment to require to have windows installed :)
<\\Mr_C\\> i tried to do the plop.at floppy image and the ubunto mini.iso and it boots and crap, but when it tries to install it says
<\\Mr_C\\> the kernel requires features not present on the cpu
<\\Mr_C\\> pae cmov
<\\Mr_C\\> please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<zykotick9> \\Mr_C\\: your cpu doesn't support pae :(  i believe that's required for all *buntus.  try debian i386 perhaps?
<Mopeyennui> Okay, I'm a moron. Sorry for the question
<Michael87> I ran into a bit of a problem. I'm tryying to backup my files from my mint partition to my windows partition so I can replace mint with ubuntu. But the ubuntu file browser won't let me becuase I don't have "permission" please help
<\\Mr_C\\> its there a mini slackware image?
<zykotick9> \\Mr_C\\: ask slackware
<\\Mr_C\\> hehe
<jondoes> i guess i will really need to download windows 7 over the digitalriver-links install it into an vm if i want to download win8 afterwards :S
<topper4125> Ubuntu Mini (net install) does not require pae
<Michael87> so is there a way or do I have to go back to mint to transfer my files to windows before installing ubuntu?
<\\Mr_C\\> ok i will try net install
<postmodern> most all ubuntu/debian derived systems have lsb_release command, right?
<Moskvah> hello
<hamstereye> Michael87, you can do that with sudo priveleges in terminal
<zykotick9> topper4125: are you sure about that?  \\Mr_C\\ experience, seems to suggest it is.
<hamstereye> Michael87, or just tell what file manager are you using
<hamstereye> Michael87, you can do that just go -->help--->about
<hamstereye> Michael87, probably you'll have nautilus
<topper4125> Looking for where I found it... but ya.. have mini installed on an old netbook... only way it worked was to install mini, then add everything to it
<hamstereye> Michael87, run into terminal gksu nautilus
<zykotick9> topper4125: current version, or something older?
<\\Mr_C\\> hmm
<hamstereye> Michael87, just type your password and you have privileges to move your files
<\\Mr_C\\> wher eis the net install image?
<zykotick9> \\Mr_C\\: mini is netinstall...
<topper4125> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html\
<\\Mr_C\\> hmm
<zykotick9> \\Mr_C\\: see topper4125's link above.  perhaps that will solve your issue?
<topper4125> that link has the screenshots and step by step instructions to a non pae net install of Ubuntu\
<almoxarife> hamstereye: do you notice that when you run gksu nautilus and close it via terminal that the process continues to run in background?
<Gwennifer_> How can I get 64-bit Chromium/Chrome? o3o
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: install 'chromium-browser'
<hamstereye> almoxarife, i think so,why?
<Gwennifer_> uhm, are you sure that'll give me the 64-bit version?
<almoxarife> hamstereye: the command, use nautilus --no-desktop instead , that instance will close then
<hamstereye> almoxarife, it will not if you dont close the terminal
<almoxarife> Gwennifer_: that depends on the arch of the machine and OS as installed, got 64bit installed?
<K`zan> Anyone notice that the 12.10 CD image (763MB) is too big to fit on a CD (700MB)?  Seems like a DVD might work, even if a bit of wasted space...
<hamstereye> almoxarife, iam using 64 bit but iam trying to help a guy
<almoxarife> hamstereye: it will if you close the app within the terminal
<Gwennifer_> yus
<hamstereye> almoxarife, yeah but we will not close the terminal or the app
<almoxarife> hamstereye: ok
<Michael87> hamstereye, I did as you said and nautilus still won't give me permissions.
<Gwennifer_> K'zan, does your motherboard support USB booting? I just find there are better uses for disks.
<hamstereye> Michael87, try in the folders that you want to move files from chmod +x *
<almoxarife> K`zan: ubuntu finally wont fit on a cd,
<Michael87> hamstereye, I think I understand what you where sayying. I'm tryying it now
<K`zan> almoxarife: Noticed that, fortunately I do have a DVD drive and some DVDs :-).
<almoxarife> K`zan: it will if you use the 'mini.iso' install method
<\\Mr_C\\> hehe
<\\Mr_C\\> well
<K`zan> No biggie, got it, now to install it :).
<\\Mr_C\\> tried the net mini
<Moskvah> K`zan, its worth the wasted dvd
<hamstereye> Michael87, then try sudo cp file1(path) file2(path)
<\\Mr_C\\> now it says it needs cpu with
<\\Mr_C\\> cmov
<Michael87> hamstereye, thats ok it is working now XD
<hamstereye> Michael87, after the chmod or before?
<postmodern> is lsb_release -si the best way to detect Ubuntu/Ubuntu-derived distributions?
<Michael87> Michael87, before. The command to open nautilius like that did the trick
<K`zan> Moskvah: I'll agree with that if it works out as well as 10.10 has here - zero problems even with the very first release of TDE (was KDE3, the one that works ;-)).
<hamstereye> Michael87, yeah :D
<hamstereye> Michael87, just dont close the terminal or the nautilus
<topper4125> \\Mr_C\\ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896482
<Michael87> yeah I love kde but I'm loving the window snap of gnome so much more. And everything in unity is so awsome. Even when it changes colors by itself when the background changes
<almoxarife> postmodern: lsb_release works on other distros also, geko for sure
<Moskvah> K`zan:i personaly use 12.04 and am happy with it. seen no reason to update to 12.10
<topper4125> \\Mr_C\\, doesn't look like there is any way around that one, except to download an old version... or goto puppy :(
<almoxarife> window snap?
<K`zan> Moskvah: Spent weeks thrashing between 12.04 and 12.10,  10.10 was great therefore ... :-).
<Michael87> almoxarife, you know snaping windows. When you drag a window to the side of the screen and it fills up that side of the screen
<Moskvah> K`zan: i remember the good old days of the 2.0 releases
<Moskvah> ah
<Moskvah> those were the days
<K`zan> Moskvah: Heh, my first linux install was 1991?  Someone handed me a pile of 3.5 floppies and said "try this" (I was having a great case of the arse with SCO Xenix at the time).  Never looked back :-).
<topper4125> geeze.. I feel noobish now... my first jump into the linux world was 10.10 :( (Then did arch for a while, but hated having to spend more time babysitting the OS, than i did 'using' the computer for what I wanted to use it for.
<heoyea> use windows
<dr_willis> computers have a use?
<Emanon> I'd love to use Arch but I just can't get it set up the way I want it.
<topper4125> dr_willis, yup... sometimes... lol
<Gwennifer_> My first Linux install was 11.04 :x
<Emanon> UEFI+Removable Boot+RAID+LUKS+LVM
<kitajski> topper4125: i know that feel haha
<Gwennifer_> I had to move to a new HDD and didn't reinstall it because I had a bad case of GRUB, decided to try 12.10..then moved to KDE cause it was the most familiar :x
<kitajski> i had a similar luck with debian
<Michael87> alright I'm doing the installation. God I hope 12.10 will be smother then 12.04 was on my system. Also I hope I can replace ALL The orange colors on ubuntu. I do not like orange all the time with the ubuntu os
<dr_willis> oh the huge manatee!  oragange!  ;)
<topper4125> Arch with XFCE was Real nice... very fast on my teeny Atom Processor, could never get debian to install... wifi didn't cooperate at all with it\
<Emanon> I actually really like Unity I just want it on an Arch base.
 * almoxarife installed condor-c/pm on a z100 just because
<Emanon> Or maybe enlightenment.,
<topper4125> They have unity on arch now... LinuxActionShow podcast mentioned it a while back
<Michael87> I for one can't do arch. Thats all command line. I like having a gui
<Emanon> I really like the idea of things being simplified by choice rather than default.
<topper4125> Michael87, the first thing I do with arch is get the network up, and then install X, and a Desktop... takes 20ish mins.
<almoxarife> Michael87: can you imagine the #arch channel help? go find it yourself!
<Emanon> Cause sometimes I have something that needs more in depth configuration than Ubuntu easily offers.
<Gwennifer_> I don't really like Unity because it's pretty intrusive just visually
<Moskvah> i miss the old days. things were more complicated, but when things were made more simple, i had more hope of the future
<almoxarife> Emanon: what ever you can configure on arch you can likewise on ubuntu or any other linux OS
<topper4125> my only problem is unity is that it uses too much real estate on a netbook.
<Gwennifer_> it uses too much real estate period, and then it has all those 3D effects :U
<Emanon> I'm aware the possibility is there but I like the idea of only having what I choose from the ground up.
<Emanon> So there is less problems with application interaction.
<Michael87> thanks topper4125 and almoxarife, but I'm fine learing how different os's work. I have windows 7 and I love that but I love the power of open source. And unity is looking so promising to me. well since windows 8 got rid of aero glass. That made increddibly p##ed off.
<Gwennifer_> Mm, so why would you use arch vs ubuntu or debian?
<topper4125> Emanon try ubuntu mini... pretty much ubuntu's version of Arch, you only get what you install and nothing else (not even a calculator on install lol)
<Gwennifer_> I think Microsoft should make their new UI look like one of those sci-fi holograms.
<almoxarife> Michael87: keep win7 in a nice vm within linux, it will enjoy being used once in a while
<Gwennifer_> ..I mean, on windows 9
<Moskvah> Gwennifer_ : whys that
<Tyler> I can't install Ubuntu over windows 8.
<Gwennifer_> Does your UI look like it came from 2050? Kthxgoodbye :3
<Michael87> almoxarife, lol very funny.
<Moskvah> why yes, yes it does
<Gwennifer_> orly
<Gwennifer_> Proveit :o
<Gwennifer_> Tyler: Why not? Wut's the problem o_o
<Gwennifer_> Are you doing a Wubi install or live disk?
<Guest60631> I've tried both. Similar results.
<Guest60631> <--Tyler
<Moskvah> lol ubuntu just looks advanced as hell to me
<Moskvah> :D
<Gwennifer_> I don't think Wubi would work anyways because of the Microsoft's latest weirdness
<Gwennifer_> Moskvah, think Halo :o
<Guest60631> Anyway, I get the boot menu for ubuntu, but then I get a windows 8 error and it won't let me boot into ubuntu.
<Gwennifer_> By boot menu, do you mean the one where you can pick which OS to boot?
<Moskvah> when i think halo, all i think is the year 200
<Emanon> Consider topper4125 I'm the kind of miserable a-hole that actually wants to use LFS eventually.
<Moskvah> 2000*
<Michael87> I hope I don't regret the decision to move from mint to ubuntu. Or even from kde to unity. But the old menus just got old and I like the unity bar recoginises the background image color and changes itself
<topper4125> Michael87, if you're looking for a *buntu distro that gives you a win look a feel check this out: http://www.zorin-os.com/gallery.html
<Guest60631> Windows grub should I say. Yes two options Windows and Ubuntu. Upon Ubuntu selection, I get a windows recovery error and reboot.
<Moskvah> Tyler, you might need to do a full clean install. I.E., remove the OS on the system, and then install the OS youd like
<topper4125> Emanon, i would *LOVE* to try LFS, downloaded the PDF.... puts me to sleep every time though :(
<Michael87> topper4125, I know what Zorin is and frankly I didn't care much for it. Pain in the butt to customize. And again I'm liking the unity bar now
<heoyea> Michael87: just install IconTask Launcher aka Unity for KDE
<Guest60631> I have a solid state drive and my motherboard is sabertooth z77 with Efi booting.
<Gwennifer_> Tyler, do you have any data you'd like to save? If not, there's some other things we can try.
<Moskvah> im liking where Gwennifer is going
<Guest60631> I cannot remove some data, because it doesn't belong to me.
<Michael87> heoyea, I'll keep that in mind if I change my mind again from ubuntu back to mint.
<Emanon> My problem exactly topper4125.
<Moskvah> save it on a disc/removable media source
<tozen> Guest60631: sudo nautilus?
<topper4125> michael87... k... just offering. I have a friend that uses Zorin because he wanted the looks of win, but none of the virii, and pretty much does browser and web apps only on his system... so he doesn't miss win at all with it.\
<Bfig> hello, i'm making a transition from debian to ubuntu. i have my home directory in a partition and the rest in the primary, i want to destroy my current debian install and replace it with ubuntu but keeping my home directory
<Gwennifer_> Oh? Wut do you mean it doesn't belong to you?
<zykotick9> !gksudo | tozen
<ubottu> tozen: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<almoxarife> tozen: dont use 'sudo' with graphics apps
<Bfig> i am right now at the 'try ubuntu without installing' thing in a live usb and i need to cleanly destroy my previous install, what should i do?
<Moskvah> oh god. all the paragraphs
<Guest60631> Not permission errors, but sensitive information that is more or less company data.
<heoyea> Bfig: make a new user when u install
<heoyea> Bfig: since all the configs might no be the same
<tozen> almoxarife: well gksudo
<Bfig> heoyea, wait a sec, you're going too fast
<bobo37773> Bfig: Reformat the partitions you don't need and then manually partition and install
<Bfig> first of all i need to cleanly destroy my current install, how should i do that?
<Bfig> can i do that from inside the installer? i'm looking at the 'do something else' but i can't reformat partitions
<dr_willis> the installer can format
<bobo37773> Bfig: Cleanly destroy? Do you mean as in securely wipe it? Zeros or random data overwrite or something (takes a long time)?
<dr_willis> theres a check box to do so
<tozen> Guest60631: r u confident with what u do with companies data?
<heoyea> Bfig: run the installer and select something else on the partition part
<Gwennifer_> Guest60631: Oh, okay. Wut I was going to suggest is that you uninstall Ubuntu, clean out GRUB, remake your Windows bootloader using a W8 installation disk(recovery disk: it's all the same really), and then see if you can install a different bootloader that isn't W8's
<almoxarife> Bfig: use the partition for the install that had what ever it was you wanted reformated
<Bfig> ok, i'm on 'something else', i just pick the previous primary partition?
<topper4125> Bfig take a look at this (Video demonstration of what you are trying to do... i think) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu84OkXzqlI
<Bfig> that will overwrite and reformat?
<Gwennifer_> Guest60631: I had to do that to get W7 back from my 11.10 install, so, I can guide you through that. I'd recommend you get on here using a smartphone or something though so you can keep asking questions
<heoyea> Bfig: pick ur debian parition and select format, as for ur data dont format
<bobo37773> Bfig: Yeah, just install and overwrite old / partition using the same username and then point fstab or whatever to new mount point (move /home location after install)
<heoyea> Bfig: make that ur /home
<\\Mr_C\\> cool
<\\Mr_C\\> damn small linux worked
<\\Mr_C\\> will try puppy retro next
<Bfig> ok great
<topper4125> glad to hear it \\Mr_C\\
<\\Mr_C\\> they have a new puppy retro that works without that pae
<Emanon> I wish Steam would port more of their offerings to Linux.
<almoxarife> is there a 'kitten' OS too?
<bobo37773> haha
<devjustforfun> People help what;s that might be
<devjustforfun> [Fri Dec 14 12:06:37 2012] [error] [client 87.245.204.195] Premature end of script headers: index.php,
<Bfig> in 'device for bootloader instalation' should i put /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 ?
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  redditbuntu
<devjustforfun> what that might me the error: [Fri Dec 14 12:06:37 2012] [error] [client 87.245.204.195] Premature end of script headers: index.php,
<dr_willis> Bfig:   sda
<Emanon> TF2 is fun and all but I want some selection.
<bobo37773> Bfig: More than likely /dev/sda
<\\Mr_C\\> im not joking this laptop is so old it doesnt even have a bios to goto you have to boot a floppy disk to change any settings like hd or onboard hardware
<DaemonicApathy> almoxarife: https://software.sandia.gov/trac/kitten
<almoxarife> DaemonicApathy: :)
<\\Mr_C\\> got it for 15 bucks off ebay
<bobo37773> Bfig: Otherwise your bios may not see it / it won't be in mbr I think
<\\Mr_C\\> hp 1571 armada
<topper4125> almoxarife, if *this* exists.... http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html then I'm sure kittenOS exists somewhere lol
<Gwennifer_> Did Guest60631 leave?
<Moskvah> no
<Moskvah> im pm him
<Gwennifer_> I can help him o_o
<Moskvah> as can i
<Moskvah> :D
<Emanon> There's ChristBuntu and Satanic Edition so...
<almoxarife> topper4125: see DaemonicApathy... link
<Gwennifer_> But this is something I've had to do repeatedly :c
<topper4125> not bad \\Mr_C\\ could make a decent file/media server if its a second system
<Moskvah> same <3
<Bfig> wait, is this install going to try saving the packages i already had installed on debian?
<\\Mr_C\\> whats actually cool is the pcmcia card i got from cisco will let it do wireless in dos or linux
<bobo37773> Bfig: Was that an option? Just make sure you don't overwrite or touch your old /home partition
<dr_willis> Bfig:  its a reformat.. nothing will be saved if you format them
<\\Mr_C\\> they actually made a dos packet driver for the wireless
<DaemonicApathy> Thank you, topper4125. HML will be very useful for me.
<Moskvah> Gwennifer_, would you like in on the convo?
<Gwennifer_> yuh :o
<dr_willis> Bfig:  if /home/ is on  its own partition dont format it
<bobo37773> Bfig: Format or delete your old / first but make sure to leave whatever /dev/sda* /home was on
<\\Mr_C\\> wow that plop.at boot floppy is cool
<Moskvah> how would i invite you into this convo i am having
<topper4125> DaemonicApathy, lol... yer welcome... :)
<\\Mr_C\\> brings old ass laptop back to life
<Gwennifer_> Iunno
<Gwennifer_> Couldn't we just do /join randomchannel
<Moskvah> eh. i prefer a pm session
<Moskvah> lol
<DaemonicApathy> PM sessions are 1-on-1. If you want more people, you might be better off using "/j ##MoskvahChat" or something.
<Moskvah> thank you Daemon
<Moskvah> Gwennifer_, try what the Daemon has spoketh of
<Bfig> i didn't destroy the partition and now it is trying to save files and delete selectively
<Bfig> this... is not encouraging...
<chandan> hii
<Moskvah> Bfig, that sounds painful
<chandan> evry1
<bobo37773> Bfig: So start over and just reformat the partition first.
<devjustforfun> what;s that mean apache error Premature end of script headers: index.php
<Gwennifer_> Moskvah I have no clue what channel you joined
<Bfig> :'/
<Moskvah> well looks like we have a predicament
<Bfig> i have no back button :(((
<Moskvah> lol at chandan
<bobo37773> Bfig: Or click the back button and reformat it from
<dr_willis>   /who nickname will show where they are at
<bobo37773> Bfig: Oh! Lame!
<bobo37773> Bfig: So yeah start over.
<Gwennifer_> Moskvah, what channel are you in
<bobo37773> Bfig: Smart installer is too smart :P
<Moskvah> looks like a whole lot
<Moskvah> Gwen, i return with tyler
<tdhz77> hello
<Gwennifer_> Moskvah, which channel did you go to?
<Moskvah> lets just leave it here. tdhz77 is Tyler
<Gwennifer_> Okay.
<Gwennifer_> Where is he at the moment.
<tdhz77> Yes thats me
<PicCard> Hello
<bobo37773> PicCard: hey
<Moskvah> Gwennifer_, win is giving him an error which is making him reboot everytime he tries to boot on Ubuntu, using the win boot service of course
<Gwennifer_> yuh, I am aware, but where is he in the process of fixing this?
<Gwennifer_> in the process of scrubbing out GRUB so he can reinstall it properly, potentially repairing W8 bootloader, wut?
<Moskvah> apparently, he has tried that, yet to no avail
<tdhz77> I've got a grub rescue command up
<Moskvah> <Moskvah> have you tried to clean out the Grub with the win8 cd?
<Moskvah> <Guest60631> Yes, I have. I also have tried BCD.
<Gwennifer_> He's uninstalled/removed GRUB? :o
<Moskvah> i somehow doubt that, but i have been wrong before
<tdhz77> I doubt I have removed grub.
<tdhz77> but I've been wrong before
<speedstick> It turns out that Ubuntu disables .htaccess by default.  Turning it on is very simple.  First off… you need to allow it in your apache configuration.
<speedstick> yeah don't do that anymore...
<Moskvah> Anywho, do state the issues at hand, so Gwennifer can educate
<speedstick> you just wasted hours of my time
<speedstick> thanks
<tdhz77> I will do everything in speed.
<tdhz77> When I boot ubuntu from disc now I get the grub command, so maybe I did delete grub?
<Emanon> I wonder how long until Google Fiber comes to my area.
<Ycarene> What's the best software to use for integrating with an ipod
<Moskvah> Gwennifer_, how educated are you in the trade of ubuntu
<Emanon> Ycarene: That's subjective, I personally like banshee.
<Gwennifer_> Not very, but I've had to scrub bootloaders like 20x in the past year :x
<Moskvah> whys that?
<dr_willis> if you get the grub prompt you may have deleted the grub files/partion..
<Ycarene> Correction, what's the least "crashy" way to interface with an ipod?
<tdhz77> Booted with Ubuntu from UEFI disc from motherboard. Now I got "boot security disabled from Windows"
<Gwennifer_> We were trying different distros and eventually it was just easier to scrub Grub and recover Window's bootloader
<topper4125> !best | Ycarene
<ubottu> Ycarene: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ouyes> I get an overheat and the system was forced to shutdown after I was trying to run optirun firefox, what is wrong?
<tdhz77> Does it make sense to install Ubuntu to SSD with Windows, or should I stay away and make new partition on 2nd HD.
<Gwennifer_> Wait, how many partitions do you have? o3o
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  i tend to kep the 2 os's on seperate hds
<Moskvah> he has about 6 ssd
<tdhz77> good question I'll ask ubuntu
<tdhz77> yes 6 SSD
<Moskvah> so id install on 1 ssd and keep windows on another
<tdhz77> Ok. Dr_willis is the man. He helped me over 6 years ago get started on the ubuntu train.
<Gwennifer_> yus
<Gwennifer_> starting to get more into the grubby side of things, which I dunno much about, wut I do know is how to recover Windows from various states of disrepair :3
<tdhz77> I want ext4 + swap + where do I put /boot
<Moskvah> Tyler, if ever you have the option, never have partitions on one ssd/hdd
<Emanon> Aparrently I shouldn't play TF2 Co-Op while uploading stuff to google music and downloading EverQuest...
<tdhz77> Moskvah could you explain that a little more please?
<Gwennifer_> Does EQ even work on Ubuntu?
<Moskvah> Emanon, you crazy bastard
<bobo37773> ouyes: Was it the cpu that overheated?
<Emanon> Wine Gwennifer_.
<Gwennifer_> Same thing D:
<Emanon> Seems to so far.
<Emanon> Haven't finished the initial update yet but it seems to be doing well so far.
<ouyes> bobo37773, I think it is the GPU
<Emanon> 3600mB or so out of 8123mB.
<Moskvah> Tyler, if you are going to ever install an os on a hard drive/ solid state drive, always have that one drive dedicated to that os. and if another OS is required, another disk is better. As if you lose a HDD with two OS on it, you lose both, but with two HDD, and one lost, you only lose one.
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  /boot/ is normally not needed these days
<Emanon> Google Music works pretty flawlessly though.
<tdhz77> "The Installer has detected that the following disk have mounted part ions" /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<bobo37773> ouyes: Oh not sure then. Tried to help people troubleshoot bumblebee optimus stuff in the past. Has always been an endless nightmare for me. Good luck. Keep asking
<Emanon> dr_willis: having a separate /boot is needed for raid/luks the latter of which I HIGHLY recommend.
<dr_willis> i never use raid or luks.. i see way to many people in here with issues with them
<tdhz77> Is /boot needed for UEFI booting? Or did I read wrong.
<ouyes> bobo37773, thanks
<Gwennifer_> WELP I'm out of my league :3
<bobo37773> ouyes: Yeah wish I could help more :/
<dr_willis> but this is where people come when they have problems.  ;)
<Emanon> I actually haven't had any issue with LUKS on ubuntu.
<Emanon> It's raid that is unsupported on 12.10.
<Moskvah> Gwennifer_, thats quite alright. we still love you for who you are
<dr_willis> when in doubt. i keep it simple
<Gwennifer_> waitait
<Moskvah> whatchu talkin bout willis
<Moskvah> its never simple
<topper4125> Me too dr_willis, single processor, single drive, single gig of ram, and a single OS
<dr_willis> bbl..    gotta work at my real job.
<Moskvah> topper, id like the benifit of the doubt.
<Emanon> I like to put mbr (or efi if using that) and /boot on a removable drive and then a LUKScrypted LV on the actual hard disk.
<Gwennifer> :U
<Gwennifer> I understood most of those words
<topper4125> lol Moskvah
<Gwennifer> Maybe if I sit in here long enough I'll learn all of them
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Why would you need a seperate /boot if grub is installed to the disk (/dev/sda)
<Emanon> Still using ext4 though, though I think 13.04 I'll probably switch to btrfs if it's stable.
<Moskvah> topper, id love more power of which i dont need, than to need the power and not have it
<tdhz77> Primary or logical partition? logical?
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Depends. How many partitions are on the disk you are trying to install to?
<tdhz77> 3
<tdhz77> this will be 4
<Abhijit> hi. i have chrooted into lubuntu from opensuse. how can i run graphical application installed inside lubuntu from here opensuse?
<tdhz77> Linux Swap, Windows recovery/Windows
<Abhijit> help please
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Max is 4 primary partions per disk
<bobo37773> tdhz77: At least that's my understanding
<topper4125> ya... me to... would love a 8+ core, 64 Bit, with gig's and gigs of ram & a multiTB SSD, but the wife says no... so, stuck with solitaire being the most intense game on my system.
<Moskvah> topper, what she doesnt know, wont hurt her ;)
<stroodlepup> hi guys! need help with nvidia drivers
<Moskvah> strood, we all need help
<aMERICA> i find myself having to rebuild the nvidia drivers every time i reboot for some reason. I log into recovery and run the nvidia-installer, then resume normal boot and everything works fine
<tdhz77> I install boot loader on the exact partition that I just created. Correct? /devsda4
<stroodlepup> feel for you bro
<aMERICA> if however i reboot first, it doesn't work
<Emanon> topper4125: I'm running an 64bit octocore with 6g ram and 750 hdd
<topper4125> !ask | stroodlepup
<ubottu> stroodlepup: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Emanon> It's pretty nice.
<Abhijit> tdhz77, no. you install it on /dev/sda
<tdhz77> Abhijit I have windows 8 installed already.
<bobo37773> tdhz77: /dev/sda for bios. but you probably need a special grub install anyways
<tdhz77> still /dev/sda?
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Are you on the livecd?
<tdhz77> I'm UEFI boot
<topper4125> Emanon, I have a nice collection of Netbooks (two for one, and one personal one) other than that... nothing...
<tdhz77> Yes LiveCD
<Abhijit> tdhz77, yes
<Emanon> I'm sorry topper4125.
<topper4125> *two for work
<tdhz77> abhijit thanks
<tdhz77> it is
<stroodlepup> ubottu
<Emanon> The least powerful thing I have is my Skyrocket.
<Abhijit> hi. i have chrooted into lubuntu from opensuse. how can i run graphical application installed inside lubuntu from here opensuse?
<devjustforfun> Peple plese help me with apache
<Moskvah> tooper, why have two netbooks, when you can have one aleive?
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Which grub are you using?
<stroodlepup> well, here goes, who here has an ASUS k55v laptop?
<devjustforfun> what's mean mod_fcgid: read data timeout in 40 seconds, referer. and than  Premature end of script headers: index.php
<devjustforfun> how to trableshoot that
<Moskvah> lol stroodle, its a backlight issue aint it?
<tdhz77> bobo: Good question, whatever gets me ubuntu.
<topper4125> The one personal one is just an old work one that was given two me... the two for work are the bosses goofy setup.
<aMERICA> can anyone tell me why im having to reinstall the nvidia drivers every time i reboot
<bobo37773> tdhz77: isn't there a special grub-efi* package for this sort of stuff?
<aMERICA> im installing from the nvidia installer
<stroodlepup> Moskvah, it's a driver issue,
<topper4125> one of the work netbooks runs xp, the other runs Ubuntu 12.04 w/ XFCE
<stroodlepup> damn NVIDIA drivers!
<Moskvah> whats the problem with the driver
<tdhz77> bobo I'm confused on the topic, thats why I'm here really.
<stroodlepup> resolution won't set properly
<stroodlepup> nvidia's prop drivers do not work well
<Moskvah> what is the real resolytion
<aMERICA> i find that they usually work better than the repo packages
<aMERICA> with the exception of this one insance
<aMERICA> instance*
<stroodlepup> the nvidia-settings app sucks
<bobo37773> tdhz77: okay just a sec
<Moskvah> i recommend what america has said
<aMERICA> i didn't say anything
<stroodlepup> Moskvah max res is at 1933 X something
<chris_eee> Just installed 10.10/64 and can't find the alternate video (nvidia propritary) drivers, where did they hide it, help please?
<Moskvah> im sorry 1933?
<stroodlepup> oh wait 1366 x 768
<Moskvah> haha that makes sense
<Moskvah> is it a 17"?
<stroodlepup> yes
<stroodlepup> it's an ASUS k55v laptop
<Moskvah> lol i had an issue like that
<stroodlepup> and nvidia sucks!
<aMERICA> cuda ftw!
<distant_voice> I have a question about arecord. I have it working but I don't want it to display anything on screen. -q for quiet mode doesn't work
<Moskvah> i have a asus aspire now
<chris_eee> compiz, whatever that may be is crashbg frequently too :-(, even though I tell it to leave it closed.
<Moskvah> on it now
<chris_eee> Moskvah: Got one of those too, nice box.
<Moskvah> issue was the graphic issue
<Moskvah> drivers prevented the backlight from functioning
<bobo37773> tdhz77: you there?
<chris_eee> Moskvah: Used to be something to install the actual nvidia drivers, appears no longer in ubu?
<tdhz77> bobo yes sir
<topper4125> chris_eee try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735669 not sure if it's exactly what your looking for or not.
<Moskvah> chris: what are your specs
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Does the installer come with uefi support?
<chris_eee> topper4125:  thanks, checking...
<aMERICA> does anyone know why im having to reinstall the nvidia driver after every reboot, im using their installer not repo packages
<tdhz77> bobo yes sir
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Open a terminal on the installcd and do: apt-cache search grub-efi
<tdhz77> grub-efi-amd64 v2
<Anonymous> hello
<deper29> aMERICA: did you blacklist the nouveau drivers?
<Anonymous> #loic
<topper4125> aMERICA, take a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202574/desktop-does-not-show-when-i-installed-nvidia-drivers
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Oh okay. Yeah, it should be /dev/sda (I think)
<tdhz77> bobo Thanks for your help. I'm now installed.
<aMERICA> will do
<aMERICA> ty
<Gwennifer> Is there a really short guide to using Wine? x3
<Moskvah> whoa
<Moskvah> ll
<almoxarife> aMERICA: is one of the dependencies of 'their' install script to have 'dkms' installed?
<Anonymous> #Anonymous
<tdhz77> bobo, trying to get windows 8 boot loader back, how do I do it through ubuntu?? link
<aMERICA> topper4125: i don't use the repo packages
<aMERICA> they don't work
<Moskvah> hey is Gwennifer still here?
<aMERICA> there is a userlist
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Oh is that what all this is about?
<Moskvah> too lazy to scroll through
<topper4125> oh... soz... I don't use prop drivers... so that was just a shot in the dark.
<tdhz77> bobo no, lol, just the next hoopla
<tdhz77> I'm piecing everything together from what you are saying.
<aMERICA> almoxarife: i believe so, i believe it fails at that part
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Hmm. This is pretty strange this uefi stuff (I'm still reading the wiki on it)
<chris_eee> topper4125:  Dead link in there,  Found what may be it in software sources, trying that.
<Gwennifer> derp
<Gwennifer> am I?
<Anonymous> #latam
<Moskvah> hai Gwen
<bobo37773> tdhz77: If the smart installer for Ubuntu can't figure it out the answer for you may be chrooting / manual install procedures just so you know
<tdhz77> so bootstrapping the install?
<wyclif> got the Hobbit driver installed
<aMERICA> almoxarife: it says it installed the dkms kernel module, then if i resume a normal boot, it will work, but after i restart same issue
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Bootstrapping? Did grub2 not see the Windows partition?
<tdhz77> bobo ubuntu cannot see windows
<Gwennifer> Hai
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Oh so the install is done and you can boot into Ubuntu successfully?
<chris_eee> Anyone know where the ability to install nvidia's drivers went in 10.10?
<tdhz77> as successful as its gonna be. I can't open up firefox without crashing back to login screen. and Id like windows on boot screen.
<zykotick9> !10.10 | chris_eee
<ubottu> chris_eee: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<chris_eee> Tried something out of the software sources and it SUCKS...
<Gwennifer> Tyler, I haven't slept since Windows night so I'd like to sleep before lasting damage
<Gwennifer> uhm
<zykotick9> chris_eee: 10.10 is unsupported.  no security updates!  you shouldn't be using it.  upgrade or fresh install.
<Gwennifer> wednesday
<mobhero>  hi, "wireless is disabled"  not connecting to wireless network from my ubuntu 11.10, pls help on this.
<Moskvah> Gwen go to bed, youre drunk
<chris_eee> zykotick9: oops meant 12.10, been running 10.10 forever, just installed 12.10 :-).
<zykotick9> chris_eee: ahh, all good then :)
<topper4125> !wlan | mobhero
<ubottu> mobhero: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Segfault from firefox crashes whole system? Weak. Okay anyways so have you tried reinstalling grub2 from your existing installation?
<tdhz77> bobo I have not, I'd like to do those steps.
<aMERICA> how can i blacklist nouveau
<aMERICA> in ubuntu 12.10
<Gwennifer> I think I took too many pseudoephedrines
<chris_eee> Tried this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - no notification and nothing under system?!??!
<bobo37773> tdhz77: What does this do: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Then: update-grub
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Then does it see windows?
<tdhz77> lets see, 30 seconds on updates
<tdhz77> *side note since when has sudo apt-get install xbmc worked?
<tdhz77> Awesome
<zykotick9> chris_eee: what nvidia card is it?  "lspci | grep -i vga"
<chris_eee> GTX670
<chris_eee> Lemme install xchat over there...
<topper4125> aMERICA try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver
<zykotick9> chris_eee: i was worried it was old, but it's the opposite - real new...  good luck.
<chris_eee> zykotick9: Works wonderfully in 10.10 :)
<aMERICA> topper4125: i don't have that .conf file
<bobo37773> tdhz77: ?? Did that do it?
<aMERICA> topper4125: im not using repo packages
<tdhz77> yes sir
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Yay!
<tdhz77> no sir
<tdhz77> my bad sir
<zykotick9> chris_eee: interesting... guess it's not SO new then.
<bobo37773> oh :(
<devjustforfun> people how to know how many people currently do request to apache server
<chris_eee> So, no propritary nvidia drivers in 12.10?
<tdhz77> bobo thanks for helping Ill keep on googling
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Okay so you need to chainload grub2 -> windows* system partition?
<tdhz77> I believe that would be the case
<aMERICA> topper4125: i fixed it though, seems i needed to add nomodeset and update grub
<chris_eee> zykotick9: New but works fine in 10.10, shame nvidia's drivers are not available in 12.10 though.
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Read this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#With_Windows
<tdhz77> Did I erase my windows partition by installing grub to the main partition?
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Wait what?
<aMERICA> on a different note, i seemed to have downgraded my grub version to 1.98, how can i reinstall grub2, since ubuntu 12.10 supports uefi booting
<topper4125> glad to hear you got it fixed aMERICA
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Did you not go into windows first and clear up partition free space before installing?
<aMERICA> yes, thank you
<tdhz77> bobo I installed ubuntu on /dev/sda3
<tdhz77> installed boot loader on /dev/sda
<tdhz77> as per instructions
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Was /dev/sda3 a partition you created or one that already existed?
<tdhz77> Created from free space. Free space created by Windows.
<Moskvah> so Gwen, what are you wearin
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Oh. Whew
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Okay you see that link I sent you?
<zykotick9> chris_eee: i highly doubt that's true (no nvidia in 12.10), but i wouldn't know for sure.  best of luck.
<oem> help
<bazhang> !guidelines > Moskvah
<ubottu> Moskvah, please see my private message
<tdhz77> yes sir
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Scroll up a little and you will see the file you have to edit. Then add the right partition # etc.. and give it a go
<tdhz77> k, ill give it a go. Thank you.
<chris_eee> zykotick9: Thanks for the help, I guess I need to find another distro that allows the drivers, flightgear will not run on the open source drivers worth spit.
<tdhz77> bobo can I boot into classic mode?
<tdhz77> This set fault, or w/e is driving me nuts.
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Sorry I don't know what classic mode is
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Something to do with unity gui or something?
<root__> l
<bazhang> !notunity | tdhz77
<ubottu> tdhz77: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<root__> lak
<bazhang> tdhz77, install gnome-panel
<tdhz77> Thank you!!
<chris_eee>  /part
<bobo37773> fail :P
<anonymous83n> a
<bobo37773> tdhz77: Well I hope you sort out your issue. I have to go now though. Maybe bazhang can help you if you need more help
<tdhz77> bobo send me your paypal address and I'll give you a beer.
<bobo37773> tdhz77: No need. I am grateful to be of service to you my friend. :)
<Gwennifer> I'm back :o
<tdhz77> At your service!
<bobo37773> tdhz77: If you ever need me for anything /me is dodo3773. Okay take care
<Moskvah> gwen!
<Gwennifer> was having a med-fueled freakout
<bazhang> Moskvah, stop it
<Gwennifer> I still need to sleep eventually though o3o
<bazhang> !ot | Gwennifer
<ubottu> Gwennifer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gwennifer> Oh
<Gwennifer> wut
<anonymous83n> #hispano
<Gwennifer> Wut did you want, Moskvah?
<bazhang> Gwennifer, stop with the offtopic. you too Moskvah
<Moskvah> sorry bazhang. just a habit
<root__> aa
<\\Mr_C\\> ploplinux works but puppy linux did not
<root__> df
<root__> COUNTRY cu
<dont> timer
<dont> a
<dont> help
<dont> help country
<kloc> what are you doing?
<kloc> what are you doing?
<kloc> what are you doing?
<FloodBot1> kloc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dont> ls
<dont> ps
<Firefishe> I have a general bluetooth question, and is not distro specific.  (I use ubuntu, arch, and a few others)  -  I would like a pointer to a reference on sending low-level commands to a usb bluetooth dongle, primarily something to jump-start the rf (radio), turning the usb dongle on.
<anonymous83n> a
<J_Hughes> hey all, I'm having a problem & having a hard time figuring this out... I'm using ssh to login to a remote vps & I'm trying to initiate screen & it's saying No more PTY. [screen is terminating]
<J_Hughes> I found a webpage that told me to check permissions on a file /dev/ptmx, though the file permissions were already set to rw for all users, so that's not it
<nosignup> can anyone recommend a gnu/linux app that retrieves all the numbers i have stored on my mobile phone' s memory? by the way, does anyone know any company that offers cheap calls to spain from the USA without asking you to signup or register to use their services? No, i  have no desire to give them my credit card details nor  buy any calling cards! Yes, i used google but as incredible as it may seem i have not found anythi
<nosignup> ng that matches my criteria
<bazhang> nosignup, apt-cache search term for the first part, the second part is offtopic here
<zykotick9> J_Hughes: as a test, does "sudo screen" work?  use "exit" to close out of it, if it works.  you DON'T want this - it's just a test.
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: " mount | grep devpts"  is it mounted/in use?
<a111> is there anything that I can use to sync my home folders between my laptop and desktop ?
<a111> or sync the entire install if possible
<TakeItEZ> a111: rsync, unison
<pinkpelican> is there a help channel
<bazhang> pinkpelican, for Ubuntu here, for the network, #freenode
<J_Hughes> how do you add a user to the sudo users list?
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: sudo adduser user sudo     user= username
<pinkpelican> bazhang i have uberstudent (ubuntu 10.04) and I can'te get the mic on my headset to work
<zykotick9> TakeItEZ: catch22 there, use sudo to add to sudo - i don't think so
<pinkpelican> I can hear through the headphones but can't speak.
<J_Hughes> thanks
<TakeItEZ> zykotick9: how do you want to add a user if not using root/sudo?
<zykotick9> TakeItEZ: you'd need root, or an account that IS in sudo already.
<J_Hughes> yeah, I can enter screen under sudo
<TakeItEZ> zykotick9: sure, so in example above "username" != actual username
<J_Hughes> though I really don't want to use sudo to use screen
<TakeItEZ> zykotick9: for you: sudo adduser user sudo     user= username to be added to userlist and not the actual username who already is using sudo
<zykotick9> TakeItEZ: if they can't use sudo, trying to use "sudo" is pointless...
<J_Hughes> it must be permissions of a file which was reset... I've tried setting the permissions with chmod of the files listed on the websites as primary culprits, though it didn't work
<J_Hughes> thanks for your help TakeItEZ
<tdhz77> So I'm really confused about UEFI booting. I can boot into Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 from my motherboard BIOS menu, but not from Windows boot manager. Can anybody shed light on this?
<J_Hughes> so any idea why else it would be suggesting "No More PTYs"?
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: " mount | grep devpts"  is it mounted/in use?
<J_Hughes> while I can still enter screen using sudo
<deper29> tdhz77: the windows boot manager is awfule. use grub to chainload
<J_Hughes> TakeItEZ, I'm not certain if it's in use or not
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: is it mounted?
<J_Hughes> I'm not certain... how would I check?
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: " mount | grep devpts"  is it mounted/in use?
<tdhz77> ok deper29, I'll google chain load, thanks.
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: no output = not mounted or1 line output=mounted
<J_Hughes> would I just run the command mount | grep devpts ?
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: yes
<J_Hughes> yeah, it's not mounted then because when I run that there's no output
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: sudo mkdir /dev/pts && sudo mount -t devpts /dev/ptmx /dev/pts
<TakeItEZ> J_Hughes: then try screen again, without sudo
<ashleyludlow> anybody up?
<tdhz77> Does anybody know XBMC irc channel off the top of their heads?
<J_Hughes> yay!
<J_Hughes> TakeItEZ, where did you find that?
<J_Hughes> it works btw. TY!
<bazhang> !alis | tdhz77
<ubottu> tdhz77: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ashleyludlow> i have an issue, that i can solve with updates, anyone can help?
<ashleyludlow> cant solve
<almoxarife> tdhz77: #xbmc
<ashleyludlow> i have an update listing in my sudo apt-get that finds updates in lubuntu, but when i use synaptic it come up with an error untill i run sudo apt-get update and the listing in symantic appears instantly... any ideas
<bazhang> ashleyludlow, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<ashleyludlow> k
<anonymous83n> a
<tdhz77> thank you almoxrife
<widviu> i keep pasting by accident, pasting things that aren't even in my clipboard. im on a lap top. has been happening for months. what's going on?
<ashleyludlow> bazhang-http://paste.ubuntu.com/1434046/
<ashleyludlow> bazhang-my hubbys telling me to come to bed, email me on my launchpad page,https://launchpad.net/~phillip-ludlow if u could, i'd be thankful
<ashleyludlow> tkys
<dcherniv> widviu, stop pasting
<almoxarife> TMI
<Anonymous83n> What client is best for ubuntu
<Anonymous83n> I'm using xChat
<pinkpelican> lucifer
<almoxarife> widviu: can you pastebin /var/log/syslog?
<TakeItEZ> !best | Anonymous83n
<ubottu> Anonymous83n: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<almoxarife> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deper29> Anonymous83n: I like irssi; it's much better than xchat in my opinion
<widviu> dcherniv: im not, it's doing it on it's own, i can't figure out how though. it's pasting text that i didn't even copy
<almoxarife> i like the chat thing on the android tablet, thats the bestest
<agsel> how can I full screen ubuntu in virtualbox?
<TakeItEZ> agsel: install guest-additions
<agsel> I tried
<agsel> and rebooted
<agsel> nothing
<agsel> I remember I had problem with that few months ago in different computer. somehow I figured it out
<agsel> the headers for the current running kernel were not found...
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<deper29> agsel: while in ubuntu on the virtualbox, i think if you go into additional hardware and install drivers it will take care of that
<agsel> ok, now I installed guest stuff and rebooted ubuntu. it works. but when I restart my windows, I guess I have to reinstall guest additions?
<dr_willis> restart your windows?
<TakeItEZ> agsel: why should you?
<agsel> because the full screen does not work properly after reboot
<agsel> let ms check that
<dr_willis> it would be weird that it wouldent
<deper29> agsel: yeah, after you reboot the vm it should be fine
<AshleyWaffle12> Hi everyone! I'm on Xubuntu 12.10 AMD64 (but this is primarily an Ubuntu-related problem). I have two hard disks on this system, but since the installer only let me setup LVM2/Encryption with one disk, I had to install and then do cryptsetup for the second disk, and then add it to LVM2 and resize my VG and LV accordingly. However, while I can do a bunch of crap with the initramfs shell to make it boot properly, it seems to not want 
<AshleyWaffle12> (And it's fully 100% updated)
<AshleyWaffle12> Just a few minutes ago - I installed it tonight.
<agsel> ok, everything is fine, work. thanks!
<agsel> works*
<AshleyWaffle12> passphrases*
<dr_willis> i think part of your question got cut off AshleyWaffle12
<AshleyWaffle12> What did you see?
<agsel> should I configure anything to optimize SSD usage in ubuntu? or does the windows do that (as win is the main OS)?
<AshleyWaffle12> the last word I said was "boot?"
<dr_willis> ..... it sems to not want
<TakeItEZ> agsel: windoes does, the vm doesn't have any direct-hw access to your ssd
<AshleyWaffle12> to listen to /etc/crypttab and prompt for passphraes for both the SSD and then the HDD. I've googled and documentation seems to be scarce (or I googled the wrong thing). tl;dr, how do I add another LUKS device to prompt for a pass and setup, on boot?
<TakeItEZ> windows*
<agsel> TakeItEZ: thanks
<AshleyWaffle12> Did all that paste properly?
<AshleyWaffle12> Other than this convienience issue, it runs great.
<agsel> now, how can I configure my ubuntu 12.04 to have better options while alt-tabing?
<agsel> I remember there was compiz-something for that in 10.04
<Anonymous83n> you need to edit /etc/fstab too
<AshleyWaffle12> Anonymous83n: Ah, how so?
<dr_willis> AshleyWaffle12:  ok that makes more sence now. ;)  but i dont use those features
<agsel> so, the icons where larger and I was able to click on a program to focus
<dr_willis> agsel ccsm
<dr_willis> !ccsm | agsel
<ubottu> agsel: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<devjustforfun> People hi tell me about mod_fastcgi i have an index.php file which is center point of my site. and if i have a script execution error in some point like index.php?test=2 that error is affected in index.php?test=3 and so on. it it right?
<dr_willis> agsel:  theres different alt-tab like plugins. some can  be on super-tab an so forth also
<devjustforfun> i meant error like: mod_fcgid: read data timeout in 40 seconds
<agsel> I would like to have something like I have in windows. I can use arrows to choose between programs
<dr_willis> if you use super-1 and super-2 you can jump startght to different apps i belive agsel
<dr_willis> press and hold the super key to see keybord shortcuts
<agsel> dr_willis: didn't know that, thanks
<agsel> dr_willis: I installed ccsm, where can I turn it on?
<agsel> ok, simple ccsm worked :)
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> 'ccsm' is the command i belive
<agsel> yes, got that already
<dr_willis> ccsm can break things.  ;)
<agsel> I have a clean install of ubuntu. I can easily reinstall :)
<dr_willis> may be a better idea to learn to reset your settings....
<dr_willis> reinstalling to reset user settings = windows think
<a111> When I move a window compiz uses 100 percent of a CPU core
<a111> no GPU accelleration ?
<dr_willis> that would be my guess
<nocturn> Hi all, I have grave concerns that Ubuntu will go further down the path of the amazon shopping lens in 13.04 and therefor I'm considering moving to something else.  So I'm wandering how the community in general feels about this.
<nocturn> s/wandering/wondering/
<TakeItEZ> !ot | nocturn
<ubottu> nocturn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nocturn> Sorry, TakeItEZ, been a while since I was here.  Will move to offtopic
<dr_willis> they are adding more shoping sources to 13.04 its been stated.
<nocturn> dr_willis, reposted my concern on -offtopic
<dwarder> why skype doesn't allow to delete messages
<dwarder> ?
<dwarder> works on mac
<almoxarife> nocturn: purge 'unity-lens-shopping' , problem solved, try that on win!
<TakeItEZ> dwarder: skype = proprietary, so you'll have to ask microsoft about features
<agsel> ok, now I try ccsm, but cannot find what I'm looking for. may-be someone has some guidelines? or should I just rtfm?
<nocturn> almoxarife, done that, but the issue is for 13.04 they will include more of that.  Anyway, discussion is going on on -offtopic
<almoxarife> nocturn: purge 'unity-lens-shopping' , problem solved, try that on win! , do-over on 13.04, done!
<dwarder> TakeItEZ: i'm pissed
<dwarder> TakeItEZ: but thank you
<dwarder> but i'm pissed
<almoxarife> hes angry
<dwarder> yesh
<almoxarife> dwarder: pls share your feelings on #ubuntu-offtopic
<TakeItEZ> dwarder: welcome to the reality of closed-source software
<dr_willis> agsel:  the #compiz channel may know of what plugin does it how you want
<dwarder> almoxarife: you realy want to hear it there?
<dwarder> i don't wanna share
<almoxarife> dwarder: not really
<dwarder> good
<dwarder> ubuntu rocks
<almoxarife> dwarder: there are other vid chat options, btw
<dwarder> almoxarife: like gmail?
<dr_willis> google voice..
<dr_willis> google+
<dwarder> almoxarife: what are others?
<almoxarife> dwarder: lmgtfy.com
<dwarder> almoxarife: universal answer
<dwarder> almoxarife: what do you use?
<dr_willis> be nice if some of thre apps i use on my android phone got ported to linux
<dr_willis> or had web based options
<dwarder> dr_willis: are phone calls cheaper on google voice?
<dr_willis> they are free for me. ;)
<almoxarife> dr_willis: so run linux on the android, lxde-buntu runs great on the tablet
<dr_willis> google voice gives you a real phone # and can call out to real phones
<dwarder> dr_willis: for free?
<dr_willis> yes.. free
<almoxarife> dwarder: free!
<dwarder> hmm
<ouyes> hello, I am trying to remove gcc-4.7 as the default of my ubuntu, and installing the gcc-4.4, after the installation and remove of 4.7, how to link the default gcc to gcc-4.4?
<almoxarife> dwarder: guess which i use?
<dr_willis> i can even use google voice from my phone. instead of using my mins.
<dwarder> almoxarife: you scream from a window :P
<dwarder> no?
<Mongolski> hej
<dwarder> ;)
<almoxarife> dr_willis: thats sneaky, use the data plan to do the calling, good job!
<dr_willis> i dont use my data either. ;) i use the free hotspots..
<dwarder> almoxarife: jk
<dr_willis> $50 cheap tablet = phone via google voice
<almoxarife> dr_willis: oh, i do that, i dont talk about it though, people will think me cheap
<dwarder> almoxarife: whatsup?
<dwarder> almoxarife: the app
<dwarder> never used it
<dwarder> just heard about it
<dwarder> free sms and stuff
<almoxarife> dwarder: yate is a good choice
<almoxarife> pidgin
<almoxarife> chromium
<almoxarife> chrome
<dwarder> pidgin can call real phones?
<almoxarife> dwarder: via google-talk, yes
<dr_willis> havent tried that
<dr_willis> i rarey use voice chat on the pc. just my phone
<deper29> ouyes: gcc-config I think
<almoxarife> dwarder: just use chromium, it does it all via google-talk/chat
<dr_willis> bbl
<wdp> uhm. in ubuntu there's a graphical systemload monitor, showing cpu, ram etc.
<wdp> how is that thing called?
<wdp> (in gnome)
<wdp> i mean, if one wants to apt it manually.
<derkopf> hi
<nashant> Hi guys. To add an allowed path to an apparmor profile do I just, for example, add '/storage/mysql/* rw' to 'usr.sbin.mysqld'?
<merica> perhaps someone can help me, i need to reinstall grub2, and i have an efi partion on /dev/sda2
<ntg> merica: reinstall ?
<merica> i somehow managed to downgrade grub
<merica> so i need to fix that
<ntg> merica: uhoh
<ntg> sudo apt-get install grub2 && sudo update-grub
<merica> i did that, but it didn't seem to do that trick
<deper29> merica: sudo grub2-install
<deper29> er, I think it's 'sudo grub2-install /dev/sdX'
<deper29> where you are likely /dev/sda
<merica> ok, i tried ntg's suggestion, rebooted and it still says grub 1.98-1ubuntu13
<deper29> merica: try what I said
<dr_willis> the version # for grub2 is 1.98 i think
<merica> derper, am now however i installed ubuntu on /dev/sdb1
<merica> so would i need to change that to /dev/sdb
<deper29> dr_willis: I think it's 1.99
<merica> well, it says 2.0 when i boot my desktop
<dr_willis> merica: normally grub goes on the mbr of the hd you boot
<merica> which is also running 12.10
<dr_willis> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.00-4ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 166 kB, installed size 544 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<deper29> merica: where is /boot?
<merica> in /
<merica> i didn't make a partition for it
<dr_willis> so you want to boot sdb, so grub goes on sdb
<ntg> merica: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<merica> yes
<merica> one sec
<dkusmirek__> markos
<dkusmirek__> markos
<dkusmirek__> markos
<FloodBot1> dkusmirek__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcinp> le sa for te stupid bicz
<rajtarskid_> aaa
<rajtarskid_> lol
<dkusmirek__> iksde
<dkusmirek__> markos
<rajtarskid_> random ciota
<dkusmirek__> co było z polaka
<marcinp> kto jest o nas?
<merica> http://www.pastebin.com/vY5uy84y
<marcinp> milosc romantyczna i sentymentalna
<rajtarskid_> co za debilny czat
<dkusmirek__> zajebisty
<DJones> !pl | marcinp
<ubottu> marcinp: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rajtarskid_> morda
<dkusmirek__> Ich bin Random
<rajtarskid_> sprechen english
<dkusmirek__> ERROR
<dkusmirek__> ERROR
<dkusmirek__> ERROR
<FloodBot1> dkusmirek__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rajtarskid_> :D
<marcinp> Meine Familie haben eine Stock mid deinen Opa
<dkusmirek__> AAA NATURLICH
<rajtarskid_> wtf ?
<marcinp> Ja ja klar
<rajtarskid_> ja kuśmir
<dkusmirek__> Markos hast du eine katze ?!
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<marcinp> Ja ich habe, oder meine katze ist Hund
<rajtarskid_> buahahaha
<dlukasinski_> l
<marcinp> Random hast du eine website mit Haus afgabe?
<dkusmirek__> Ja, I habe eine auto mit meine katze
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rajtarskid_> ja goog
<dlukasinski_> ksksa
<dlukasinski_> random debil
<merica> ntg: http://www.pastebin.com/vY5uy84y
<merica> deper29: grub2-install is not a command
<deper29> merica: sorry, grub-install
<deper29> used to a different distro ;)
<merica> yeah, i tried that, it didn't change it
<merica> i tried grub-install /dev/sdb and it says "this GPT partition label contains no bios boot partition; embedding won't be possible"
<heoyea> death
<deper29> are you sure /dev/sdb is where /boot is?
<merica> "Grub can only be install in this setup by using blocklists. However, blocklists are unreliable
<merica> pretty sure
<dr_willis> this is a efi/uefi system/
<dr_willis> ?
<merica> yes
<merica> uefi
<dr_willis> I Thought grub needed a special little partition in that case.
<dr_willis> but ive never done it.  just recall reading about it
<merica> im just gonna reinstall ubuntu
<merica> i think
<deper29> dr_willis: yeah, I recall this as well. it's why I didn't use grub2 on my gentoo machine and instead used legacy
<dr_willis> old grub was able to boot uefi?
<merica> i need to move my /home to its own partition anyway
<deper29> dr_willis: well, mine seems to just fine :P
<merica> and format another partition, on top of fixing grub
<merica> which i could have done already, but i wanted to it the hard way
<almoxarife> !uefi
<almoxarife> !efi
<merica> denied
<merica> would it matter that i have win8 installed?
<deper29> I think if I wanted to chainload windows 7 it would give me issues.
<merica> for grub that is
<almoxarife> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface <-- them arch guys sure do write pretty wiki's
<dr_willis> they have to have somthing to do while their systems update..  ;P
<almoxarife> dr_willis: that was not nice
<ActionParsnip> funny though
<dr_willis> i do use arch wikis all the time. ;)
<dr_willis> or used to
<almoxarife> arch is deb or rpm?
<iceroot> almoxarife: arch is offtopic
<dr_willis> neither.
<michael87> ok so I finished installing ubuntu. Now how do I change my grub from purple back to black and white
<almoxarife> something really complicated that no one can use
<dr_willis> michael87:  /etc/default/grub has several settings for grub
<deper29> almoxarife: it is neither
<deper29> and the arch guys usually have really good documentation for stuff like this uefi thing
<michael87> dr_willis, I mean a gui program that I can use from ubuntu. I just migrated from mint
<sheldon> aha
<dr_willis> michael87:  never really needed one to uncomment a  line in a config gile
<c[_]> how could i remove the resize icon on the bottom right of a theme? i've looked in the folder and gtkrc file but can't seem to find it
<dr_willis> there may be some grub2 config/tweak tools..  i havent really looked at them in ages
<heoyea> install grub-customizer
<DooMBoY> Hi
<michael87> heoyea, I found one using the ubuntu store thank you
<heoyea> np
<ActionParsnip> michael87: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays#Setting_Menu_Font_Colors
<DooMBoY> How i can Install Graphic Nvidia ?
<DooMBoY> on linux 12.10
<dr_willis> use the addaditional-hdrivers tab in the software-sources tool DooMBoY
<xxray> true
<heoyea> false
<sheldon> 大家好
<heoyea> alien
<ActionParsnip> DooMBoY: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<DJones> heoyea: Stop the random comments in the channel
<DooMBoY> ok
<DooMBoY> Ty
<DooMBoY> 200mb
<DooMBoY> DooMBoY: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current After That?
<ActionParsnip> DooMBoY: reboot
<DooMBoY> After?
<DooMBoY> reboot
<deper29> DooMBoY: enjoy :)
<michael87> ActionParsnip, OK i see what you where sayying. I still would like to find a gui for this on the ubuntu store.
<DooMBoY> :d
<DooMBoY> ok
<merica> deper29: dr_willis: i used boot recovery tool and that fixed it
<merica> for future reference
<dr_willis> merica:  the boot-repair tool?
<merica> yeah
<DooMBoY> ActionParsnip <TY
<dr_willis> they so need to put that on the cd by default  ;)
<merica> took care of uefi stuff automagically
<merica> yeah, i agree, that was hella easy, and i wasted a lot of time
<c[_]> anyone?
<heoyea> 0
<michael87> heoyea, thanks for the suggestion. I'm on my way to install it
<dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DooMBoY> is 10.4 beter than 12.10 ?
<merica> id say no
<dr_willis> DooMBoY:  its 2+ yrs  old. a bit outdated for many people
<merica> but thats an opinion question isn't it
<deper29> dr_willis: c[_] asked his question above not long ago
<ScottJensen> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<heoyea> new version sucks
<dr_willis> vacum cleaners suck.. new versions will be next years old version...
<ActionParsnip> DooMBoY: I'd say it was better due to 10.04 only having 5 months support left wheras 12.04 is supported til April 2017
<shree> can anybody help
<ActionParsnip> shree: wassup?
<DooMBoY> دهزث
<DooMBoY> nice
<ScottJensen> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<c[_]> is there any way to remove the resize icon on a custom theme if it doesn't have one in the folder/file ?
<ActionParsnip> DooMBoY: if you dislike Unity, install Xubuntu, Kubuntu or Lubuntu and it won't even be installed
<shree> after updating unable to view side bar n close buttons
<michael87> alright thank you guys. I'm out for the night.
<michael87> DooMBoY, if you have a newwer computer and you dislike unity go with kde. Thats an awsome choice too. or just follow their advice.
<shree> can any body help on this
<shree> after updating unable to view side bar n close buttons
<michael87> k I'm out. peace all
<derkopf> exit
<ActionParsnip> shree: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> shree: if you press CTRL+ALT+T, do you get a terminal
<shree> yes
<ActionParsnip> shree: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> shree: or, does the system have a make and model?
<agsel> dr_willis: #compiz doesn't answer
<deper29> shree: lspci | grep VGA
<michael87> one last thing before I forget. I installed ubuntu 12.10 just now and its super smooth on my computer. But 12.04 and linux mint 13 noticed I needed additional drivers for my ati 256 graphics card. Now this is the smoothest thing ever on 12.10 but when I go to additional drivers...it doesn't show up. is this good or bad?
<shree> ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series]
<MonkeyDust> michael87  when it bothers your actions, you can worry about it
<ActionParsnip> shree: did you upgrade from Precise by any chance?
<shree> no
<agsel> I use compiz config manager to modify stuff, do I have to do anything for the changes to apply?
<ActionParsnip> shree: the Xorg version in Quantal hates your video chip. You need this fix: http://linux.hootip.com/how-to-solve-amd-ati-driver-not-recognized-problem-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<agsel> I modify stuff, but nothing happens. I only see close button
<ActionParsnip> agsel: they are applied inline
<merica> so it should happen automatically
<ActionParsnip> merica: if not then log off and on
<michael87> so without the additional drivers its safe then huh? I was playying vlc smoothly with an hd video so I'm assuming so
<merica> not me, agsel
<dr_willis> agsel:  some times you need to log out/back in.  you are using 12.10?
 * dr_willis recalls someone using unity2d getting mad at ccsm changes not working.....
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: hahahah
<heoyea> unity --reset
<dr_willis> of course when  he did fire up unity3d.. it was all messed up
<merica> are all the automount options in /etc/fstab? i just rebooted and all hte partitions are mounted, i checked fstab and the ones i didn't want mounted are still commented out
<c[_]> nvm had to make the file i didn't have
<dr_willis> merica:  gnome has a feature to mount things on first access
<bfig> hello, i was a couple hours ago installing ubuntu, now i have a really tough problem with overheating
<merica> dr_willis: i didn't access them though
<almoxarife> pastebinit has a conf file?
<merica> maybe im mistaken, ima double check
<dr_willis> make  a fstab entry with the noauto option
<Guest34262> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done nvidia-current is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   calligra-l10n-engb cdparanoia k3b k3b-data k3b-i18n kde-l10n-engb   kde-l10n-zhcn kdevelop-l10n kdevelop-php-docs-l10n kdevelop-php-l10n   language-pack-kde-en libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 libflac++6 libk3b6 libkcd
<bfig> i don´t understand why but my pc is overheating like crazy and unity just started failing
<Guest34262> is install ?
<mengx> hello buddy
<mengx> may I ask some questions?
<bfig> this is a fresh 12.04 install with wine
<deper29> !ask | mengx
<ubottu> mengx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  the pastebinit command  has options and is a script you can read  with comments . i think it has a default settings file you can make also
<heoyea> almoxarife: .pastebinit.xml
<mengx> i install 12.10 ,but my ethnet
<almoxarife> dr_willis: the default setting file is what i am looking for
<mengx> have
<mengx> no drive
<bfig> i was using the open source driver, and i know this things (gpu drivers) are especially problematic, so i chaned it to the proprietary drivers but that only blasted unity away, and now i don´t have a windows manager :|
<mengx> it is atheros ar8162
<chocobo> hi all
<mengx> can anybody help me?
<almoxarife> heoyea: looking at the authors website blog, he's naming it .pastebin.d , what gives?
<heoyea> almoxarife: man file at the bottom
<chocobo> i would like  to knowned where grub2 stage 2 is in DD in standart installation
<mengx> the atheros website does not contain this type ar8162
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  i recall reading the script itself to see shat files it was reading
<kenlik> Is there a well know all-in-one script to configure and install Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS? i'm looking for another way to install ubuntu for desktop.
<almoxarife> heoyea: ok, i look
<dr_willis> kenlik:  what are you trying to do. like an OEM setup/
<lionknpeistee> hievery one
<dr_willis> ?
<lionknpeistee> hello
<agsel> heoyea: unity --reset did it, thanks!
<heoyea> agsel: np
<merica> im getting some crash after the system starts relating to evolution calendar factory, but evolution isn't installed, is there a fix for this?
<ActionParsnip> merica: evolution is a dep of one of the panels (still), the is an evolution package installed (or two)
<CoderInTank> эм
<belgianguy> anyone know where I could find logs about system hangups?
<merica> can i expect that at some point this will go away on its own?
<CoderInTank> по русски здесь говорят?
<belgianguy> it's been a day already, but those seem to reappear
<agsel> heh, now it's all messed up :)
<merica> its only mildly annoying
<agsel> unity
<merica> how so?
<kenlik> dr_willis, i've installed Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS on a HD using Ubuntu CD ISO (700MB) with a proprietary system (i've developed). Now i'd like to automated all tasks and supply an all-in-one script that partition the HD, copy the files in every partition and finally install my software.
<agsel> windows disappear randomly. although they are active, they just are not visible. I can write into terminal, I see that some text appears on screen, but it shows me some other program
<agsel> can I reset all the compiz changes?
<agsel> unity --reset gives me segmentation fault now :)
<MonkeyDust> kenlik  for extensive bash scripting, you may want to join the channel #bash
<agsel> luckily, I can restore a snapshot
<merica> if i have my /home folder encrypted and i want to move /home to its own partition, is the encryption going to cause a problem?
<merica> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving is what im looking at
<awestroke> I installed ubuntu x64 (i5, radeon hd 6750 setup) and it worked fine. then I installed the propretiary video driver and compiz started crashing. now when I boot there is just the background image and I can't bring up anything else
<awestroke> 12.10 amd64
<merica> are you sure its loading your drivers
<awestroke> no idea
<merica> what drivers did you try to install
<awestroke> I went to software sources and installed the propretiary driver that wasn't labeled "updates"
<awestroke> so I assumed the stable one
<merica> so nvidia?
<merica> oh
<merica> sry, i didn't read apparently
<bfig> hello, i've currently just installed ubuntu and i've ran into some graphical glitches and overheating issues. my processor is an amd A8, is there anything i should do to improve this?
<merica> awestroke: you might try installing the proprietary drivers using the ati installer, i haven't dealt with ati in a long time
<nashant> Hi guys. I've got a problem starting mysql. I tried to move my datadir, changed it in my.cnf and added it to the apparmor profile but am getting the following error:
<awestroke> merica: my problem now is that I can't bring up anything
<merica> bfig, are you using a hybrid graphics card?
<nashant> type=1400 audit(1355483344.167:31): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=6262 comm="apparmor_parser"
<bfig> merica, an APU? yes
<ddalton> hey guys, I am changing from a 320 gb hdd to 128 gb ssd in my laptop. I've created the partitions with fdisk, one for / one for /home and one for swap. How to verify they are aligned though?
<heoyea> ddalton: gparted aligns for u
<merica> bfig, is it nvidia?
<MonkeyDust> ddalton  with gparted
<bfig> merica, no, it is an AMD a8...
<MonkeyDust> ddalton  or with sudo fdisk -l
<merica> god, i need to go to sleep
<ddalton> monkeydust: is it possible with fdisk, i'm blind so thats easier to read. otherwise what to look for inside gparted?
<ddalton> ok fdisk -l sure, what to check in the output though?
<bfig> :p
<awestroke> I have 8gb ram, can ubuntu use all of it with the 32bit version?
<Naeblis> Hi. For some reason, all the previews of icons/tiles in Ubuntu have stopped working. Any ideas how I can fix that? (Tried messing around in preferences, doesn't work)
<heoyea> nop
<bfig> i'm afraid i will damage my pc if i continue using it like this but i have no other choice, what can i do to lower the temp or help me diagnose the problem further?
<MonkeyDust> ddalton  normally, swap comes before /home and /     in my setings, it says "Partition table entries are not in disk order"
<MonkeyDust> be sure you don't have that message
<merica> bfig, i don't really know, sorry
<aeon-ltd> awestroke: no
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801173
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327578
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<ddalton> monkeydust: ok don't get that message. wasn't there also something about the starting blocks being multiple of 512?
<aeon-ltd> awestroke: but with this you can https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<ddalton> but does this also apply for end blocks?
<ewook> awestroke: Do you have a perticular reason for staying on 32bit?
<rushboy> hello can anyone please let me know how to get the checkout of any repo i just cloned through git ?
<BoD`> Hello, World!
<belgianguy> ati drivers are causing hangups, is there some sort of log I can consult to see why they broke down?
<awestroke> ewook: I don't know but I think the amd gfx x64 drivers are bugged
<belgianguy> fglrx is the culprit
<BoD`> strange problem: I have the "sock_proxy" env var set, and I don't know who/what set it.
<BoD`> and I can't seem to get rid of it :)
<awestroke> it did work with lubuntu x64 though
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: which ATI and which release please?
<BoD`> any idea?
<ewook> awestroke: ah..
<BoD`> (and it's still there after a reboot)
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: FirePro M7820 Mobility , FGLRX 12.11 beta
<belgianguy> I know it's a beta, but it isn't supposed to crash like that
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: 12.10 isn't beta..its released. Look at the version name :)
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: Catalyst 12.11 beta IIRC, not Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: which release of Ubuntu?
<belgianguy> 12.10
<belgianguy> 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: have you tried the stable driver?
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: "beta drivers" will be unstable by nature
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: yes, but that also caused hangups, also those seemed to happen in the browser mostly
<CoderInTank> problem: server is gateway. It share Inet to other machines. But It can't ping other machines on his network. why?
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: Steam needs the beta driver, :(
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo lshw -C display
<MonkeyDust> CoderInTank  try #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: yeah, steam also says to enable the xorg edgers ppa which is a bad idea
<CoderInTank> #join #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> CoderInTank  it's /join
<CoderInTank> ok
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: yeah, I got the driver from the AMD site, as I didn't want to enable _all_ prerelease updates
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/20p69egD
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: all I can recommend is report a bug. You could use XFCE, LXDE etc which don't need compositing to exist
<subdesign> any recommendation for cd/dvd catalog app on ubuntu?
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: ah, is there some log I could check for why and how it crashed?
<gsommer> How do I make cp copy a file, WITHOUT also copying modes? (--no-preserve=mode does NOT work)
<gsommer> I want the same as "echo file1 > file2" does basecly..
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  gnomecatalog
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: sounds good
<subdesign> MonkeyDust, thx checking..
<MonkeyDust> !info gnomecatalog
<ubottu> gnomecatalog (source: gnomecatalog): catalog CD, DVD and hard disk files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4.2-1 (quantal), package size 51 kB, installed size 468 kB
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: so where do I check?
<longrun> wat is the command equivalent to ipconfig/flushdns in linux??
<ewook> ifconfig
<longrun> for "flushdns" ????
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: ~/.xsessionerrors
<ewook> longrun: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/05/how-to-flush-clear-dns-cache-under.html
<ActionParsnip> longrun: just restart the networking service should do it.
<subdesign> MonkeyDust, i use cdcat but after WhereIsIt it's a crap..
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: also check in /var/log some place
<ewook> longrun: I would recommend a simple service networking restart
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: will do, but would I be able to grep for something ?
<ewook> as in "sudo service networking restart"
<longrun> service network restart command not working directly in backtrack
<longrun> any alternative
<ActionParsnip> ewook: sounds good to me
<merica> sooo, i just tried to move my /home directory to a new partition and now i can't login on boot, i can ctrl+alt+F1 and login though
<ActionParsnip> longrun: backtrack isn't supported here
<almoxarife> longrun: to backtrack? many
<merica> and i can ls /home and see my user directory
<longrun> yeah yeah  i now
<ActionParsnip> longrun: so why mention it?
<longrun> any alternative for the service command?
<almoxarife> longrun: ask in #linux
<ActionParsnip> longrun: ask in #backtrack-linux
<kiamo> heya
<kiamo> I just installed ubuntu server 12.10
<kiamo> And it won't apt-get update
<qdb> hello. if package file name is brdcp7030lpr-2.0.2-1.i386.deb , what is package name? brdcp7030lpr-2.0.2-1 ?
<thurrgash> hi
<thurrgash> i need help
<thurrgash> any1 here?
<kiamo> Please use apt-cdrom to make this cd-rom recognized by APT  --what does this mean?
<shree> can any one help
<ActionParsnip> qdb: run:  dpkg -l | grep brd
<GeorgeJ> Hello
<ActionParsnip> shree: not without stating the issue, no
<shree> there is no icon n toolbar after updating ubunut from 12.04 to 12.10
<GeorgeJ> Does anyone have any problems with windows not registering mouse clicks since today's update? I'm running 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: tried a reboot?
<thurrgash> hi george which website i could learn more about linux also about linux ubuntu
<qdb> ActionParsnip, thank you
<almoxarife> kiamo: it means that command will include the cd as an apt source/repo
<kiamo> ah
<GeorgeJ> ActionParsnip: When the computer starts, there's no problem. The issue seems to arise when starting Chromium.
<GeorgeJ> After chromium is started, I can't move any window, not just chromium.
<shree> can any body give solution
<thurrgash> anyone could tell me which website shows all command lins for linux
<Guest17541> as
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: if you rename the chromium config folder and rerun, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> shree: did you add the PPA I gave?
<shree> yes
<shree> but issue is same
<ActionParsnip> thurrgash: there are so many it is not feasible to show all
<shree> i update that also
<kiamo> almoxarife, what do you mean?  I want to install a desktop and apt-get update gives that error, and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop says unable to locate.
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, tried everything on those two links. Thumbnails still aren't back. :(
<thurrgash> could u tell me which is more popular 1?
<ActionParsnip> thurrgash: http://man.cx/    has the man pages for the commands
<thurrgash> thanks alot! :)
<Naeblis> and for some reason, I don't have a ~/.local/share/mime
<ActionParsnip> thurrgash: there is no way of knowing which is most popular
<ActionParsnip> thurrgash: just read the man pages of the commands you've seen, there is a man page for each command
<almoxarife> kiamo: you already included the cd as a repo/source with apt-cdrom?
<kiamo> how do I do that?
<thurrgash> ok
<lioz> hi
<shree> halloo ActionParsnip help
<almoxarife> kiamo: are you using an install cd/usb?
<shree> still not find the solution for that
<shree> form last day
<kiamo> also, I don't have a cdrom drive let alone ubuntu cd
<kiamo> usb
<shree> any can give solution on this
<ActionParsnip> shree: if you make a fresh ubuntu user, is it the same?
<almoxarife> kiamo: which install did you choose? iso?
<shree> yes
<shree> its remain same
<kiamo> im not sure..
<BoD`> any idea about my proxy env var pb?
<kiamo> i downloaded the iso, and made a usb install stick
<ActionParsnip> shree: you could install something like xfce4 package then use the to get a usable OS and you can troubleshoot from
<almoxarife> kiamo: what did you d/l?
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<kiamo> Actionparsnip no
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: how did you know it was complete and error free?
<kiamo> it installed...
<kiamo> haha
<kiamo> but then I plugged it in and installed it, but it failed mid way and I had to launch a terminal and mount a cdrom thing manually (as directed by ask ubuntu)
<shree> ActionParsnip: update the same shall i reboot now
<kiamo> mount -o loop /dev/sdb1 /cdrom
<kiamo> that's what I did to get it to install
<dr_willis> that seems an odd mount command..
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: it should not need that....
<kiamo> hmm do you think i should just install again
<kiamo> find another iso
<kiamo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<kiamo> thats the problem I had, and how I solved it.
<dr_willis> thats for a server.. so seems odd you need to do it on a desktop install
<kiamo> i installed server
<kiamo> but I want a gui on it too haha
<shree> ActionParsnip : NPP_Initialize : called
<shree> this debuglog is there
<heoyea> install xfce4
<kiamo> thats the plan heoyea
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: just MD5 test the IOS, if the hash matches then the file is fine
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: then just install the desktop OS if you want a desktop OS
<heoyea> sudo apt-get install xfce4 then
<vrex> Hello
<kiamo> how do I check the md5?
<vrex> noideer
<almoxarife> heoyea: he has a server iso
<vrex> Probably be better off asking on the forums
<heoyea> almoxarife: yea doesnt matter
<MonkeyDust> kiamo   http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<dr_willis> Be better off using a xubuntu desktop cd if you want xubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<almoxarife> kiamo: start from the beginning, get a desktop iso, pick a flavor, then install it, using a server iso then adding a desktop is a bit backwards
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: couldn't use the web to search?
<sliddjur> in ubuntu in terminal i can use tabulator after i type apt-get and then get more commands and not the files in current dir. is this an application or something? i want the same fucntion on my debian server :)
<almoxarife> kiamo: what type of network connection do you have?
<kiamo> 100mb
<kiamo> it's up
<almoxarife> kiamo: wifi or ethernet>?
<kiamo> yea maybe I should just install the desktop version
<kiamo> ethernet
<habanany> hello
<habanany> just testing
<heoyea> sliddjur: add bash_completion to ur shellrc
<almoxarife> kiamo: if you have that fast a eth use the mini.iso, thats the alternate install method, all the files are d/l at the time of install
<dr_willis> sliddjur:  you normally dont use apt-get on files .. the bash completion is smart . :)
<kiamo> sounds interesting.  Alternative ubuntu yea?
<almoxarife> kiamo: yes
<sliddjur> heoyea: where is shellrc? im using putty to connect to my ubuntu server at the moment
<heoyea> ~/.bashrc
<almoxarife> i like linux putty, nice and organized
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: i just use 'ssh' in a terminal :)
<dr_willis> sliddjur:  this is a normal server? or on some vpn? or somthing else unusual?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: sounds complicated
<dr_willis> ssh ip# is complex? :)
<sliddjur> dr_willis: its a normal ubuntu 10 server. just virtual
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: ssh -X -C user@server
<sliddjur> i use windows putty to connect
<dr_willis> sliddjur:  odd that it dosent have bash completing working by default
<sliddjur> is the same thing possible to get for debian?
<heoyea> sliddjur: any linux system
<dr_willis> bash completion is a feature of bash. :)
<dr_willis> differnt disrtos have differnt setups for it.
<mustafa_> can i restore my backup files on any other computer running linux
<ActionParsnip> mustafa_: sure
<sliddjur> ok heoyea , do I just add the line to my shellrc?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: what is the -C for ?
<sliddjur> do i use the same bash if i go sudo?
<merica> omg, i did it
<merica> thanks for the help
<habanany> NickServer
<srhb> almoxarife: It enables compression of all data streams.
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: compression, makes the X forwarding faster :)
<habanany> NickServ
<gsommer> How can I cp a file, without preserving mode ?
<srhb> ActionParsnip: I'm actually wondering, the manual claims that compression might lower the speed over very fast networks, but this seems unreasonable considering how fast CPUs are these days.
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i got seven places to ssh into, couldnt i just please use putty and click away to a password that gets me into the app that i want to start at the site? pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<heoyea> sliddjur: u might have to install it also, not sure if server version has it installed by defalut
<heoyea> sliddjur: just install bash-completion
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: if you wanted, I use scripts
<srhb> gsommer: You might be interested in the --no-preserve= flag, which takes a list of attributes not to be preserved.
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: the compression is a server setting?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: no, the client sets compression off or on
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: is it noticeable?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: I think so
<gsommer> srhb, Yes, I've read that in the man page - sadly that does not work...
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: seems compression is default in putty
<srhb> gsommer: Are you sure that your destination attribute defaults are not just what they were at the source as well? What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<sliddjur> heoyea: thanks. i just had to install, and relog. its working now. thanks!
<heoyea> sliddjur: no probs, probally want to try zsh next if u like autocompletion
<gsommer> srhb, Yes, I'm sure.... Just checked the changelog for coreutils.... Seems it's a known issue - which is fixed in 8.20 :/   BEfore that, cp was unable to correctly follow umask :/
<mustafa_> can i restore my files even with system conf on another linux computer with different ubuntu version
<heoyea> mustafa_: most of it. not all of it
<srhb> gsommer: Funky. Good find though.
<mustafa_> may be just my data files
<gsommer> srhb, from NEWS: cp --no-preserve=mode now no longer preserves the original file's
<gsommer>   permissions but correctly sets mode specified by 0666 & ~umask
<mustafa_> any recommendation on tacking my backup
<dr_willis> mustafa_:  you can scp stuff over thje lan to other pcs if you wanted..
<gsommer> Anychange to get coreutils bumbed to 8.20 in Ubuntu then ?
<mustafa_> i saw the deja cup its says daily backup if i set it on daily backup to a destination pc on the network and it wasnt there on some days is it skip the backup or some error will be happen and what if i used another backup program
<srhb> gsommer: Yes, you can write a bug report that states that it is fixed upstream. If it's not there already.
<dr_willis> err.. you may want to add some puncation marks to that question... ;)
<dr_willis> if you are telling it to backup to a loation thats not there.. i imagine yes.. it will skipp the backup and give an error.
<gsommer> srhb, ok thanks.. I think I'll statically compile a coreutils for myself - and just replace my "cp"...
<srhb> gsommer: Scary! Good luck. :D
<mustafa_> i saw the deja cup its says daily backup if i set it on daily backup to a destination pc on the network and it wasnt there on some days is it skip the backup or some error will be happen ?
<gsommer> srhb, yeah, seems configure script does not have direct support for enable static compiling... Guess I'll need to modify makefile, if I can't just enable CFLAGS for it
<srhb> gsommer: You might also want to try grabbing the raring ringtail version of coreutils, but again, watch out for incompatibilities. :) As long as you have a LiveCD ready to revert, all should be fine.
<mustafa_> i saw the deja cup its says daily backup if i set it on daily backup to a destination pc on the network and it wasnt on the network   on some days is it skip the backup or some error will be happen ?
<delfick> hi there, I want to make it so that "sudo route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw <tun0 addr>" is run when I connect to my vpn, is there a nice way of making this happen?
<srhb> gsommer: You can even try using pinning to make sure it's handled by apt correctly.
<mustafa_> i saw the deja cup its says daily backup if i set it on daily backup to a destination pc on the network and it wasnt on the network   on some days is it skip the backup or some error will be happen ?any suggestion
<dr_willis> mustafa_:  it would make sence that it would SKIP if the location is not there.. and Give out some ERROR...
<gsommer> srhb, I can confirm my statically linked "cp" from coreutil 8.20 works like a charm... I can now correctly cp files! :)
<srhb> gsommer: Grats. :) Nice to know.
<Catbuntu> Are there problems installing Ubuntu for dual boot on a new computer with Windows 8?
<heoyea> sure
<MonkeyDust> Catbuntu  you're not the first to ask http://www.intowindows.com/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu/
<vrex> cp... lol
<Catbuntu> I already read that.
<Catbuntu> But that was on 11.10 times, perhaps something has changed.
<almoxarife> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI <--- the official response is............. Catbuntu ...
<MonkeyDust> Catbuntu  12.10 -> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/news/story/dual_boot_windows_8_and_ubuntu_12_10_on_uefi_hardware.html
<vrex> windows 8 is a disaster
<srhb> vrex: Really? In what sense? I must say, the interface greatly interests me, and I'm hoping we'll see some Linux clones soon.
<srhb> Apparently my computer has a license "baked in" in the BIOS, not sure how that works.
<MonkeyDust> vrex  let's keep it to "controversial", like ubuntu's unity ;)
<irimi> srhb: linux clones? how do you mean that?
<vrex> lol okay :P
<sliddjur> srhb: win8 is a clone of unity? =)
<srhb> irimi: Linux versions of the metro interface.
<almoxarife> vrex: i walked in to best-buy, i ask where the tablets are, this kind 18'ish 'software' assistant wants to know if i want a win8 tablet :) , noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<srhb> sliddjur: I don't think they're that similar.
<irimi> srhb: hope not. but thx :)
<vrex> I thought that the best part of windows 8 would be on a table,yet to actually use it on a tabletyet though
<srhb> vrex: I think the most awesome thing is the cleanness in transferring from phone to tablet to laptop. The convergence is a mighty fine idea, I think. I'm sure we'll see something similar soon enough from Android, and it's only a matter of time before it follows over to desktop unices.
<vrex> Yeah I bought a computerrecently that camewith windows8 I couldnt even figure out how to get to the login screen. I had to google it on my phone, you have to use your mouse to drag the screen like a tablet. anywaynow that has windows 7/linux mint on it now, no more windows 8
<Catbuntu> bofff
<Catbuntu> It's very odd
<Catbuntu> Well, I plan to buy a Dell XPS 8500.
<Catbuntu> Does somebody know if it has UEFI or those odd things?
<damms005> vrex: is it screen touch?
<vrex> No it wasnt
<k1l> vrex: damms005  that issue would suit better into the oftopic channel :)
<vrex> Probably shoulda, too late now
<akamikeym> hi
<Catbuntu> vrex, when you installed Ubuntu, what did you have to do?
<vrex> What do you mean?
<Catbuntu> You created a new EFI partition?
<akamikeym> does anyone here have an xbox 360 controller attached to Ubnutu?
<Catbuntu> I'm very confused haha
<rsv> i want to set some environmental variables as soon as i login. i added them in a file called .bash_profile. But that doesn't seem to work
<vrex> lol I had ubuntu on a flashdrive if thats what you mean
<Catbuntu> Nopie
<jrib> rsv: ~/.pam_environment is ideal
<Catbuntu> Did you do any extra steps while installing?
<Catbuntu> Or just install as always?
<vrex> I just installed it normally
<jrib> rsv: here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Catbuntu> And the GRUB worked since start?
<vrex> Not at first
<Catbuntu> And what did you do?
<vrex> I forget I found a solution online
<Catbuntu> okay
<Catbuntu> Well, let's try LMDE now :)
<Catbuntu> brb
<vrex> Anyone know if you can move the launcher to the bottom in 12.10?
<heoyea> install a real dock
<akamikeym> If anyone did have an XBox 360 controller attached it would be a huge favor if you could run jstest on it and tell me what axes and or button numbers the d-pad directions map to
<vrex> Ive tried docky
<professor_> eu
<professor_> ddsd
<professor_> dsafdsd
<professor_> xznsdjkfnsd
<MonkeyDust> vrex  or awn
<heoyea> unity dock isnt enought?
<agsel> whatever I do with compiz config it messes up my unity
<vrex> I like it I would just prefer it on the bottom
<agsel> #compiz channel doesn't help either
<Guest12831> hi
<heoyea> then get rid of unity and just use a dock
<Guest12831> guys, can u help me please, i have 3 network cards in my ubuntu localhost server
<k1l> agsel: did you try to reset unity settings? what is the issue?
<Guest12831> 2 networks are entering and 1 is for out
<heoyea> too rich
<Guest12831> i want to change 1 of them to PPPoE
<Guest12831> how can i change the connection from static to pppoe via terminal
<Guest12831> ?
<Guest12831> ubuntu version is 10
<vrex> I was thinking about ordering a bamboo drawing tablet do thosehave a bunch of driver issues with ubuntu? I havnt tried
<agsel> k1l: I just enabled unity plugin. then reset unity. after that everything is very slow. and active window is not drawn fully. for example, window frame is not drawn. sometimes also the background is not drawn. or I see other application through or something like that
<agsel> it's not right
<Guest13132> Anybody here who has got any experience with "BootDevice not found" issues?
<agsel> may-be it is to do with virtual machine stuff?
<agsel> may-be I should enable some more GPU
<agsel> luckily I made a snapshot before messing with compizzz
<agsel> so I can "undo" :)
<agsel> but have tried like 3-4 times now
<Guest12831> guys, so anyone can help me with changing the eth0 from static ip to pppoe/
<Guest12831> ?
<ikonia> Guest12831: use network manager
<DooMBoY> Hi
<DooMBoY> how I can install my Graphic <Nvidia> ?
<lhavelund> !nvidia > DooMBoY
<ubottu> DooMBoY, please see my private message
<DooMBoY> ty
<Guest12831> ikonia: im in ssh, cant use graphical interface
<ikonia> Guest12831: then wait until you get home and use the graphical interface
<Guest12831> ikonia: im here
<rsv> jrib: i will try that. thanks
<Guest12831> but have no monitor on it, i use it for home local websercer
<Guest12831> webserver
<vrex> Linus Torvalds
<ikonia> then don't use ssh, use the gui
<Guest12831> ikonia: i have no gui....
<vrex> oh wait didnt mean to paste that there sorry gi\uys
<DooMBoY> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current Is it for install Nvidia Cart ?
<heoyea> sudo pppoeconf
<DooMBoY> who know how i can install my Graphic cart < Nvidia > ?
<sevoxx> What's a graphic cart?
<vrex> Remember kids linus says F*ck nvidia
<DooMBoY> Nvidia
<k1l> DooMBoY: yep, that command is correct. but you coul also use the restricted manager on the gui to do that
<RangerBob> can either do it command line via apt-get install nvidia-current-updates or the restricted apps gui
<k1l> *restricted driver manager
<sevoxx> Installing a graphics card is easy. Open up your computer, shove it in. Done.
<sevoxx> Installing your drivers a bit different.
<Guest12831> ikonia, im here now front of gui, ubuntu version is 10.0
<Guest12831> im watching connection eth2
<Guest12831> at ipv4 settings i have a manual ip address set, but there no pppoe option for it
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<ubuntu_addict> hi everyone,
<ubuntu_addict> I have problem, how can i get navigator with middle wheel click in firefox
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_addict: does it work in other apps?
<ubuntu_addict> no in windows, when i click wheel, i get navigator, in ubuntu i dont
<compdoc> yeah, I was thinking you must be missing the kind Windows has
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_addict: try other apps in Ubuntu, what windows does is of near zero value
<dopey_oner> LOAD [-e] python3
<ubuntu_addict> sorry i didnt understood
<ubuntu_addict> my mouse is microsoft intellimouse
<ceil> ew
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_addict: try in libre office
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_addict: or other web browsers
<ubuntu_addict> oh, i checked it, nautilus and chrome also arent giving navigator
<consolers> 3 questions: 1. udevd isnt developed anymore without systemd, what will ubuntu do? use systemd? 2. udevd doesnt support /lib/devices anymore, how do i create /dev/xconsole at startup? 3. how do i overcome plymouth rules, so upstart doesnt hang at startup waiting for plymouth to finish (I think)--say with initramfs which doesnt start plymouth, I can only boot into runlevel 1
<Guest12831> what is login keyring
<Guest12831> ??
<consolers> or is this the wrong channel for those questions
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_addict: all I can suggest is report a bug
<Guest12831> if i introduce my password then it says incorrect
<ActionParsnip> Guest12831: if its Ubuntu related then you are in the right please
<ActionParsnip> *place
<ubuntu_addict> no, ubuntu detects that my mouse has wheel,
<ActionParsnip> Guest12831: the gnome keyring holds passwords for things you connect  to in nautilus and other stuffs.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_addict: but the 5th button isn't correct.
<ubuntu_addict> ok, is there any program for customizing mouse button actions
<jrib> Guest12831: have you changed your login password since installing?  It could be the first password you had
<Guest12831> jrib: i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_addict: if you run:  xev   in a terminal, does the press amke an event?
<Guest12831> really
<Guest12831> when i login then i use one password, then keyring asks me for another
<Guest12831> ,,
<Guest12831> anithing i try wont work
<ActionParsnip> Guest12831: sure, that is a possibility
<ubuntu_addict> yes it pastes something
<Guest12831> i just want to configure on one of the 3 network devices pppoe connection
<Guest12831> ActionParsnip: and i guess i cant without pass this keyring, i hope i dont need to reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> Guest12831: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/16/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu/    is the only way I know, you will need to make a new keyring with a password of your choosing
<ActionParsnip> Guest12831: why would you need to reinstall anything?
<ubuntu_addict> yes i get very long output in terminal
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_addict: you may need to use an xorg.conf file to set the mouse up correctly
<ubuntu_addict> thanks for your suggestions, i will check them soon, :-)
<dopey_oner> LOAD -e python3
<subdesign> is it an apache problem when php files isnt running, but browser opens them?
<jrib> !lamp | subdesign
<ubottu> subdesign: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<jrib> subdesign: follow the troubleshooting steps for that issue in the link ubottu just gave
<subdesign> jrib, thx the server isnt mine, but will read it
<subdesign> i just wanted to get a theroretical answer
<consolers> iI'm hanging at startup, anyonw know how to make the startup work even if plymouth fails?
<consolers> *anyone* understand how upstart works??
<consolers> i mean users, not the canonical employees
<bobweaver> lol not canonical
<dopey_oner> how to load/install  python plugin ???
<bobweaver> which one dopey_oner
<jase_> newbie here
<jase_> anyone?????
<KI4RO> jase_, Just ask your question
<BluesKaj> what's the bot prompt for arabic ?
<bobweaver> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<BluesKaj> ok thanks bobweaver
<bobweaver> !bot | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bobweaver> np
<ActionParsnip> consolers: what video chip do you use?
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, ithought it would be a shortform , 2 letters or some such
<bobweaver> BluesKaj, yeah there are different ways to get the same thing !spanish !es  same thing I think
<BluesKaj> yup, seems obviuous :)
<dopey_oner> LOAD -e python.la
<agsel> about unity and compiz. it came out my virtualbox had only 12Mb GPU usage allowed. which is too small value to show any fancy stuff. so, I maxed it to 128mb, now stuff works fine. strange, I didn't think about that earlier
<ActionParsnip> agsel: in a VM I'd use LXDE or XFCE to make a snappier OS
<Guest4449> how can i choose wich network card to use with pppoe?
<Guest4449> anybody?
<jase_> how can i get my volume indicator back up??
<Guest4449> guys, tell me please how can i change from static ip eth2 to pppoe eth2 on ubuntu 10.10
<Guest4449> pls
<Guest4449> ..
<Guest4449> someone
<Guest4449> ?
<FloodBot1> Guest4449: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Guest4449: maverick is EOL
<ActionParsnip> Guest4449: its not supported in any way and no updates
<ActionParsnip> Guest4449: I suggest a full backup of user data and a clean install of Precise which is supported til April 2017
<Guest4449> ActionParsnip: i know what are u saying but i cant reinstall it
<Guest4449> i have a local webserver now running on it and have no time to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Guest4449: its not supported in any way
<Guest4449> i would like only to figure out how pppoe connection will know wich network device to use
<agsel> ActionParsnip: sounds interesting. I have never used those things. I guess I can live with unity
<agsel> it often is useful to use popular platform as you can get information from the web
<agsel> if you use something very unique, you might have hard time tweaking the system
<agsel> so I guess default ubuntu xde is quite popular
<agsel> although may-be not the most comfortable :)
<yarre> Whats a good (working) Ubuntu tablet with x86 cpu?
<Guest4449> in which file are stored the nat rules?
<ActionParsnip> agsel: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> agsel: all the desktops in the repos are fully supported
<nashant> Alright guys. What does the S mean in these permissions... drwx--S--- ?
<ActionParsnip> nashant: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/security/1034-suid-guid-sticky-bit.html
<AndChat22484> /
<cnz> how do I use svn to download something from an svn site
<iceroot> cnz: svn co url
<reeed> cnz: assuming u want to download source code: svn checkout http://.....
<w3rd_> hey folks quick question, does 8.0.4 load into ram?
<reeed> cnz: that will download the source code into a directory
<iceroot> w3rd_: ?
<w3rd_> can i load it as a ramdisk type install.. try before you buy?
<w3rd_> i dont want to install to disk
<w3rd_> just need to use it for test
<iceroot> w3rd_: you mean if it has a live-cd
<w3rd_> yes
<w3rd_> i forget..
<reeed> what's 8.0.4 ??
<iceroot> w3rd_: the desktop version jas, yes but 8.04 is no longer supported
<w3rd_> hardy herin
<w3rd_> ?
<w3rd_> well..
<w3rd_> its purely for network testing
<reeed> ah right.
<w3rd_> not for support and its desktop
<w3rd_> its all i have availalbe at the moment
<w3rd_> limited network connectivity to download
<almoxarife> w3rd_: no reason why it should not work
<w3rd_> ok cool
<w3rd_> thx
<w3rd_> just cant recall if it had that option
<w3rd_> probably should just load it up and test..
<w3rd_> sorry for wasting yalls time
<marianne> Looking for an online manual for 12.04... any ideas? the one on the ubuntu isn't quite what I'm looking for
<agsel> ActionParsnip: sorry for the long delay, I'm usually in virtual box and irc is opened on windows. all the desktops are supported, but if I google, I get most of the results for unity
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> agsel & http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/
<agsel> OerHeks: thanks, but I guess marianne was looking for that? :)
<OerHeks> agsel sorry, this was for marianne
<agsel> OerHeks: np
<agsel> I bookmarked it also :)
<marianne> agsel: thanks... bookmarked
<agsel> marianne: np :)
<Squarepy> anyone here who uses the swapspace application for swap management?
<jennie> hello
<jennie> I need some simple help with my ubuntu 1204 GUI
<agsel> can I also ask virtual box related question? I want to share one drive partition into virtual ubuntu. what should I do?
<agsel> I tried to share folder
<agsel> but it's not visible to ubuntu
<jennie> how do I set left side bar to unhide
<bhups> Has anyone tried using Pantheon in Ubuntu?
<jennie> how do I set left side bar to downwards ?
<ActionParsnip> jennie: in system settings, appearance, there is a behaviour tab
<nytek_> exit
<ActionParsnip> jennie: you cannot move the bar without recoding it, there is a PPA to move it but it is known to cause issues
<jennie> ActionParsnip: but it is not allowing me to set its position to bottom side
<jennie> ohh:-|
<ActionParsnip> jennie: use at your own risk: http://www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<jennie> it is so annoying when you are working with lots of windows then you have to first unhide the left launcher and then select the application and then select the desired window, any solution for this ?
<ActionParsnip> jennie: try SuperL + W ;)
<almoxarife> agsel: it needs to be mounted,
<jennie> what is that superL + W
<ActionParsnip> jennie: SuperL is what we call in Linux land, 'Windows Key'
<ActionParsnip> jennie: it also gets called Mod4 :)
<xro> Hi, is there a way to sniff the packets dropped by my NIC card (i get some dropped packet and i would like to know why)
<ActionParsnip> jennie: shows all windows, you can click the one you want to make the active window
<ActionParsnip> xro: wireshark
<jennie> Super + W is good
<jennie> but Super L is not impressive
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: is the show all windows also possible by taking the cursor to a corner?
<ActionParsnip> jennie: superL is just the name of the key
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: sure, set a hot corner in ccsm for the scale plugin
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: very mac-like
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: and kde like also
<nashant> Hi guys. When I try and change my mysql datadir I'm getting the following error:  'type=1400 audit(1355495453.763:78): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=2272 comm="apparmor_parser"'
<nashant> I've added the new path to the apparmor profile
<xro> ActionParsnip, sniffing dropped packet with wireshark???
<ActionParsnip> xro: sure, why not
<xro> <ActionParsnip>
<agsel> I try to mount, I get: /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such file or directory
<xro> ActionParsnip, ehh, how can i sniff the dropped packet?
<almoxarife> agsel: using this format? mount -t vboxsf [-o OPTIONS] sharename mountpoint
<consolers> 4 questions: 1. udevd isnt developed anymore without systemd, what will ubuntu do? use systemd? 2. udevd doesnt support /lib/devices anymore, how do i create /dev/xconsole at startup? 3. how do i overcome plymouth rules, so upstart doesnt hang at startup waiting for plymouth to finish (I think)--say with initramfs which doesnt start plymouth? right now I can only boot into single u
<consolers> ser mode, because upstart hangs.  4. what happeneded to xorg's extensions/libdri.so  in quantal?
<almoxarife> agsel: the client is linux, yes?
<consolers> it isnt available in xserver-xorg-core package anymore
<almoxarife> agsel: meant guest=client
<JDogHerman> Can someone help me with setting up my 8,2 macbook with Ubuntu 12.10?
<k1l> consolers: ubuntu is using upstart, not systemd
<JDogHerman> my battery life is BAD.
<consolers> k1l, ya.....
<compdoc> so is my social life
<consolers> upstart is hanging with a deadlock
<consolers> k11, i mentioned many different points up there
<consolers> pls read the whole thing
<dcherniv> consolers, dri should still be there
<dcherniv> consolers, /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
<k1l> consolers: i replied to the question as if ubuntu will be using systemd. that is discussed all over the net, that ubuntu will use upstart and not systemd.
<consolers> yes dcerniv, can you dpkg --search that file and tell me which package it is form
<agsel> almoxarife: i have windows and inside I have virtualized ubuntu
<consolers> k1l, i meant udev is a part of systemd, so ubuntu should stop using udev because there is no separate udev but systemd-udevd
<almoxarife> agsel: ok, the mount command applies then
<shadedpixel> k1l: I certainly hope they dont start using systemd, I hate it on Arch
<agsel> almoxarife: I double checked the name of shared folder
<consolers> k1l, see how they removed the lib/udev/devices from there
<dcherniv> consolers, xserver-xorg-core: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
<consolers> dcherniv its not there on quantal
<consolers> thats my whole problem
<agsel> almoxarife: added a new shared folder (which is actually the whole F: drive, which shouldn't matter) from virtualbox
<consolers> dcherniv where is it in xserver-xorg-core_1.11.4-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb
<dcherniv> consolers, i guess ubuntu switched to dri2
<almoxarife> agsel: show me the mount command line you are using
<consolers> so what happened
<agsel> sudo /sbin/mount.vboxsf F_DRIVE /mnt/share
<dcherniv> consolers, do you have this guy? /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
<agsel> I also tried mount -t vboxsf ...
<consolers> no dcherniv both are from that same package theyre missing in quantal
<almoxarife> !find libdri.so
<ubottu> Package/file libdri.so does not exist in quantal
<consolers> its all a conspiracy i tell ya, freedesktop is funded by same stanford equity that pwns redhat and suse
<almoxarife> !find libdri2.so
<ubottu> File libdri2.so found in libdri2-1, libdri2-dev
<k1l> consolers: where did you get this package from?
<consolers> what? i told you its quantal
<shadedpixel> !find grub.conf
<ubottu> Package/file grub.conf does not exist in quantal
<consolers> thx
<k1l> consolers: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/xserver-xorg-core
<consolers> k1l, what is your point
<k1l> concatenate: that is the quantal version. dont know where you got that .deb from you mention
<consolers> k1l, i'm being very precise
<k1l> consolers: ^
<consolers> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/
<dcherniv> weeird
<palasso> Hello, I'm thinking to buy an AMD Fusion and to my understanding it's a CPU and GPU at the same time. Because of that (not being a classic CPU-only) I am not sure if it plays well on Linux and Ubuntu. Is AMD Fusion supported well enough on Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> agsel: and the error is?
<consolers> k1l, what are you asking
<agsel> almoxarife: /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such file or directory
<compdoc> palasso, i use two A8-5500 apus to run my VM servers
<compdoc> running ubunut
<compdoc> tu
<k1l> consolers: im asking what i asked. if that is a ubuntu package or a 3rdparty package. thats all.
<consolers> no, k1l, thats in `main'
<k1l> consolers: but since i dont like your aggressive tone im out. good luck
<palasso> compdoc does the GPU part work? Do I install the Radeon driver for that?
<consolers> i already gave all relevant info
<compdoc> palasso, I use the Ubuntu native drivers, but they are just Radeon HD video cards, but built in. the model of card depends on the APU. some are more powerful than others
<palasso> So there is no problem for Ubuntu seeing them available and enabling them right? Because I heard there are problems with laptops that come with Intel GPU and nVidia GPU (Optimus)
<almoxarife> agsel: using this format? mount -t vboxsf  F_DRIVE /media/f-drive <--> first create folder/dir 'f-drive' in folder /media/
<agsel> almoxarife: got that now. but only su can access the folder
<almoxarife> agsel: what is your user name?
<agsel> ago
<agsel> almoxarife: ago
<almoxarife> agsel: using this format? mount -t vboxsf  F_DRIVE /home/ago/f-drive <--> first create folder/dir 'f-drive' in folder /home/ago/
<agsel> almoxarife: thanks, that works!
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: could add:  -o users,rw,uid=1000
<ActionParsnip> agsel: su isn't a user btw, its a command
<agsel> almoxarife: so, to do that automatically, I should add it to /etc/fstab ?
<agsel> root* :)
<almoxarife> agsel: that is not permanent, it needs to exist in /etc/fstab , literally copy paste /etc/mtab
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i dont know enough about what you got up to explain it, please do
<nashant> Hi guys. When I try and change my mysql datadir I'm getting the following error:  'type=1400 audit(1355495453.763:78): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=2272 comm="apparmor_parser"'
<nashant> I've added the new path to the apparmor profile
<stigmata> my samba server is not responding when i connect it from another pc on network ? any suggestion
<almoxarife> agsel: look at ActionParsnip ...  entry -o settings
<Guest37283> tengo una duda sobre un script bash y no entiendo el problema
<kalem> i cannot find flutsmux (gstreamer plugin) in ubuntu ? where is it ?
<almoxarife> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest37283> i have a problem with my bash script
<Guest37283> i don't understand where is the problem...
<Guest37283> can i help me?
<stigmata> my samba server is not responding when i connect it from another pc on network i am using a wireless acces point with static ip and on any aother windows pc it says that you currently have no permission? any suggestion
<JDogHerman> is there a channel for ubuntu mac support?
<agsel> almoxarife: thanks, I guess I got it now
<survietamine> hello
<ActionParsnip> stigmata: can you ping the server?
<almoxarife> agsel: you might want to add the -o(options) as suggested by ActionParsnip ...
<agsel> ActionParsnip: I will look into -o flag stuff
<agsel> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> agsel: now, break win
<agsel> almoxarife: break win?
<stigmata> doesnt respond to ping
<survietamine> i've installed postfixadmin from packages, and got a /etc/apache2/conf.d/postfixadmin file, now i want to have virtual hosts (postfixadmin and sabredav), do i have to keep files in conf.d or put them in available/enabled directories ?
<agsel> almoxarife: like go to full ubuntu installation?
<almoxarife> agsel: vbox is cool, run it seamless, that will blow your mind
<ActionParsnip> stigmata: then the samba issue needs putting back til you can get a successful ping
<almoxarife> agsel: the winbar on top, ubuntu on the bottom
<stigmata> actionparsnip :yes its respond to ping
<stigmata> actionparsnip :yes its respond to ping now
<stigmata> what next
<ActionParsnip> stigmata: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the share?
<consolers> i doubt libdri2.so doesnt has anything to do with xorg
<consolers> so I'm still interested in finding dri symbols in my Xserver, where do i get it
<consolers> its not that file
<almoxarife> consolers: libdri2 does have to do with xorg
<stigmata> its saying update encrepting
<consolers> not that the package named `libdri2'
<stigmata> encrepted
<almoxarife> !info libdri2
<ubottu> Package libdri2 does not exist in quantal
<stigmata> actionparsnip :its says update encrepted
<consolers> above: <ubottu#ubuntu[20:19]> File libdri2.so found in libdri2-1, libdri2-dev
<srhb> !package libdri2-1
<stigmata> actionparsnip :what could possibly do that
<srhb> !info libdri2-1
<ubottu> libdri2-1 (source: libdri2): library for the DRI2 extension to the X Window System -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0~git20120510+26fee2e-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 49 kB
<consolers> anyway that is not my question
<ActionParsnip> stigmata: do you mean encypted
<bombastic> hi
<stigmata> actionparsnip :yes
<consolers> or maybe it is, i'm not sure
<almoxarife> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdri2 <-- consolers ...
<consolers> almoxarife, i installed it
<almoxarife> consolers: ok
<stigmata> actionparsnip :idont know how did this happened
<ActionParsnip> stigmata: not sure, could ask in #samba  to see what it means
<bombastic> i need help with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bombastic: ask away
<consolers> but it doesnt supply the noXFree86DriExtension symbol to the Xserver
<stigmata> actionparsnip :Ignoring unknown parameter "update encrypted"
<bombastic> so,im putting ubuntu on a big tablet so i can use touch with my erection,but after i cum it takes the warm cum as touch signal and touch is bug!
<stigmata> actionparsnip :how do i do that
<stigmata> actionparsnip :exactly
<ActionParsnip> stigmata: type:   /join #samba
<bombastic> penuss
<ActionParsnip> bombastic: please stop
<marianne> is there a nook reader we can use?
<bombastic> sudo apt get aids
<ActionParsnip> bombastic: aids isn't an option of apt-get, you also missed the hyphen from the command
<bombastic> anus
<bombastic> im on windows
<ActionParsnip> !ops | bombastic
<ubottu> bombastic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> bombastic: bye
<bombastic> he is better
<jasonamyers> any system76 system owners in here?
<ActionParsnip> marianne: calibre gets good press
<llutz> calibre is more an organizer than a reader, though you can use it to read ebooks
<consolers> almoxarife, that symbol was traditionally provided by /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so, but that is no longer there in quantal's   xserver-xorg-core_1.13.0-0ubuntu6_i386.deb, but was there in 1.14
<marianne> ActionParsnip: downloading now....
<consolers> erm 1.11
<consolers> gah, sorry i messed up the version numbers, but its a simple question
<marianne> llutz: description says it reads major formats... so i'm gonna test it out...
<consolers> so I'm not wiser on any of the 4 questions I had today
<llutz> marianne: it does, but its not very comfortable
<llutz> marianne: as i said, its more an organizer
<consolers> what to do
<marianne> llutz: hummmm... well it's free so it doesn't hurt to check it out
 * n3ffa is away: Bazinga!
<consolers> i'll ask them once more in the future
<stigmata> actionparsnip :removing samba and installing it solve the issue or not?
<Estaog> hello
<Malsasa> Estaog: hello :D
<Estaog> is this a support channel for the ubuntu?
<Malsasa> Estaog: yes :)
<Estaog> im am not good with the irc
<Malsasa> Estaog: it is fine, me too :)
<Estaog> i am use window vista,i think to change in ubutnu
<Estaog> i should?
<Estaog> i am need advice
<ChTiPowA> Hi. I need a SystemWide Equalizer for Ubuntu. I tried pulseaudio-equalizer but sounds horrible, distorded. Tried Alsaequal but have no effect at all on my computer... i'm desperate i don't know what to do to have a single EQUALIZER working...
<Malsasa> Estaog: wow, I think nobody in this world using Vista anymore.
<Malsasa> Estaog: firtsly, read some tutorial or review first. I advice ubuntu 12.04 for you.
<TheEarlOfPerl> ping!
<Estaog> what it have good? am i still can use office?
<ChTiPowA> Anyone succeed to use an Equalizer here ?
<awestroke> I set my grub menu to show for 0 sec, because I had been led to understand I could show it manually by holding down shift. now when I hold down shift nothing happens
<Dirkos> i cant download a folder as root user: sudo rm -Rf <folder>. Due some disk problems the user/group changed in ? ?
<Malsasa> Estaog: you can use libreoffice in Ubuntu. Yes, you can also install your Microsoft Office in Ubuntu with Wine application.
<Dirkos> what todo next?
<Estaog> wine aplication?
<TheEarlOfPerl> Estaog: ubuntu comes with LibreOffice, which can handle any MS documents, so you wont need to install Microsoft Office
<n3ffa> Malsasa, I just fixed my sister-in-laws laptop.. running Vista. :(
<Estaog> ok
<Malsasa> Estaog: Wine is an application for enabling Windows applications to run in Linux :D
<n3ffa> Estaog, Wine
<Malsasa> n3ffa: mmm, what do you mean? :)
<Estaog> my pc have 512 mb ram,he also has virus,will the performence lags?
<n3ffa> Malsasa, I was so temped to install Ubuntu on her laptop and say.. Here! I fixed it!
<TheEarlOfPerl> Estaog boot from the live cd and see for yourself
<BluesKaj> awestroke, when are you holding shift down , it should be done immediately after the bios scrn
<Malsasa> Estaog: do you ask for Linux in Ubuntu?
<awestroke> BluesKaj: I start holding it during bios screen
<Estaog> what linux in ubuntu?not is the same things?
<Malsasa> n3ffa: hey, does she believe you have fixed it?
<awestroke> so now my grub menu doesn't show up and I boot straight to windows. how do I boot into ubuntu to fix my grub config?
<BluesKaj> awestroke, maybe you have auto login setup
<Malsasa> Estaog: in the beginning, think Linux = Ubuntu :) Dont think too much.
<BluesKaj> ok awestroke run sudo update-grub
<awestroke> BluesKaj: yes I have auto login on ubuntu but what does that have to do with anything
<awestroke> BluesKaj: I can't boot into ubuntu and run that, the default is win7
<Estaog> kinky porno,is it works in ubbuntu?
<TheEarlOfPerl> lol troll
<Malsasa> Estaog: What? What is it?
<BluesKaj> then you'll have to use the the livecd /media to reinstall grub , awestroke
<Estaog> read my name backwards
<Estaog> and google it
<Malsasa> Estaog: Goatse?
<Myrtti> Estaog: that's enough, can you keep to the topic of Ubuntu Support?
<Estaog> google goatse
<Estaog> look image
<Estaog> while you eat
<BluesKaj> awestroke,  sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , sdX being the ubuntu install partition
<Malsasa> Estaog: you have been awarned by users here...
<Myrtti> Malsasa: too late
<stigmata> actionparsnip : reinstlling samba service sloves the issue ?suggestio?
<SierraAR> Myrtti: Out of curiousity, what was +z for?
<Malsasa> Myrtti: i am sorry, i dont know.
<Myrtti> SierraAR: "When +z is set, the effects of +b, +q, and +m are relaxed. For each message, if that message would normally be blocked by one of these modes, it is instead sent to all the users who are currently set +o (channel operator). This is intended for use in moderated debates."
<SierraAR> Ahh. I'm used to +z being 'SSL connections only'
<emilie> just bought this new pc and installed ubuntu, all went fine but when i rebooted i does not reach grub .. any suggestions or advices ? im getting stuck http://paste.ubuntu.com/1437926/
<Malsasa> emilie: your file is so long. Maybe another member can give advce...
<Malsasa> :)
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with my macbook 8,2 and 12.10?
<emilie> thanks Malsasa, im finding out about this new SecureBoot mess
<deper29> emilie: are you dual-booting?
<deper29> !anyone | JDogHerman
<ubottu> JDogHerman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<emilie> deper29: no, this is a straight install of latest 64
<vvvvvvv> ciao
<vvvvvvv> !list
<ubottu> vvvvvvv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hamstereye> is there any way that i can remove the unity in dual monitor setup in 1 of the display?
<killer> i have 2 hd ,one has precise and other has quantal ....bootloader is in quantal ,but when quantal bootloader boots it does nott show 12.04(as a option) at startup
<phunyguy_work> hamstereye, yes go into the display settings and the option is there where to locate the unity launcher bar
<hamstereye> phunyguy_work, no there isnt
<phunyguy_work> hamstereye, 12.10?
<h00k> hamstereye: which version are you running?
<phunyguy_work> the option is called "Launcher Placement"
<hamstereye> 12.10
<JDogHerman> deper29: I want to get better battery life out of my macbook. I think I might have incorrect video drivers and not getting great power savings
<phunyguy_work> hamstereye, System Settings -> Displays -> then "Launcher Placement" dropdown.
<hamstereye> phunyguy_work,ah h iam blind
<hamstereye> :
<hamstereye> phunyguy_work, thanks :D
<phunyguy_work> hamstereye, ;) y/w
<hamstereye> phunyguy_work, y/w means?
<JDogHerman> deper29: Also, How do I enable a right click on my touchpad INSTEAD of a 2 finger click?
<phunyguy_work> "you're welcome"
<hamstereye> phunyguy_work, c'mon where is the a?
<hamstereye> phunyguy_work, cheat "
<hamstereye> phunyguy_work, cheat '
<phunyguy_work> !ot | hamstereye
<ubottu> hamstereye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phunyguy_work> :)
<humberto_> Hi all
<humberto_> I would like some help from you regarding DNS resolution.
<JDogHerman> How do I make sure I have the right drivers for my 6770m on my Macbook 12.10?
<humberto_> Someone already disabled ipv6 queries (yyyy records)?
<humberto_> Disable AAAA request
<nashant> Hi guys. When I try and change my mysql datadir I'm getting the following error:  'type=1400 audit(1355495453.763:78): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=2272 comm="apparmor_parser"'
<nashant> I've added the new path to the apparmor profile
<yokoBR> hey guys, i can't start my smtp service since i accidentally installed sendmail... i get "cannot write imput/output" error
<srhb> JDogHerman: Depends what you consider the right drivers, I guess.
<deper29> JDogHerman: in my experience, any laptop i've put linux on has had worse battery life than windows so I doubt you'll improve battery life much
<JDogHerman> srhb: I just want to get better than 1:30 battery life
<deper29> JDogHerman: how much were you getting in mac os?
<srhb> JDogHerman: So you're talking about switching gfx? Does it have Optimus?
<mo-aak> hello peepz
<JDogHerman> deper29: several hours
<srhb> Oh wait, 6700m is radeon.
<JDogHerman> srhb: I think it has an intel and ati 6770m
<JDogHerman> the fan runs Hard most of the time
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: you are forgetting that mac OS is made specifically for the hardware, so the life will be shorter with any other OS
<srhb> JDogHerman: Have you seen this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30443/determining-if-gpu-switching-works
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display     do you see an INtel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<srhb> ActionParsnip: It is not impossible at all. Optimus is not made for Linux either, but it definitely works.
<XENOPHON> I am new to IRC.  May I just throw out a question?
<srhb> XENOPHON: Please do.
<ikonia> XENOPHON: if it's an ubuntu question, go for it
<XENOPHON> How would I go about setting a USB port to only work for a specific device ID?
<ikonia> XENOPHON: that would be very hard to do
<ActionParsnip> srhb: the designated OS will always perform better, thats where your Mac tax goes
<XENOPHON> On Ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> XENOPHON: you'd need an abstration layer between the physical port and the OS
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: I only see 1 gfx card the AMD HD 6700
<ActionParsnip> srhb: when did I say anything was 'impossib;e'? I've not used the OS all day...
<governor> hello everyone can i ask a question
<srhb> ActionParsnip: Please, that's not a law of nature, nor would you answer that way if a suitable Linux solution existed, which it does for many MBPs as well as computers designed for Windows. Useless response.
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<deper29> !ask | governor
<ubottu> governor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XENOPHON> I am trying to make it as secure as possible.  I do not know how to edit the configurations in udev correctly.
<ActionParsnip> srhb: mac hardware will always run better under mac OS, including battery life
<ikonia> XENOPHON: Udev probably won't be able to do that
<ikonia> XENOPHON: it only creates device nodes, it doesn't actually control the USB ports
<Malsasa> governor: now say your question :D
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: 12.10 offloads to the CPU if there is no 3D accelleration in the VGA, so the CPU fan will run. Installing the proprietary video driver will help
<ActionParsnip> srhb: when did I say anything was 'impossible' too, please?
<gara> how to use Javascript at ubuntu?
<governor> am new to ubuntu and seriously enjoining the environment so far, i have been trying to install some programs e.g wine and skype for my daily use but it seems to crash the program anytime i try to do so
<ikonia> gara: same way as windows
<ikonia> gara: or mac
<governor> installing on the new release ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> gara: what platform do you normally use it on ?
<Malsasa> governor: install what application? you can do it by using Ubuntu Software Center :D
<gara> Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> governor: there is native skype app, are you using wine for skype?
<governor> i have tried using ubuntu software center but that tells me the software is not installable
<ikonia> gara: so if you normally use it on ubuntu, why are you asking how to use it
<ikonia> gara: if you normally use it ? why don't you know how to use it all of a sudden ?
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: I am using the opensource drivers
<governor> nooo i also want to instal wine for running windows programs on my ubuntu platform
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: that's why then ;)
<tarayici> how can i disable sudo password asking permanently?
<rsyring> I'm using the Tomboy app.  Can someone tell me where the custom dictionary for my user lives?  I accidentally added a misspelled word.
<ActionParsnip> tarayici: sudo -i     and you will be root :)
<ikonia> governor: please be aware that wine is not a "solution" to running windows programs
<ActionParsnip> tarayici: it will be there  til you run:  exit
<Malsasa> governor: what app is nit installable?
<governor> ok
<Gara_> what name software Javascript at Ubuntu?
<bulletrulz> How to install emerald in xubuntu?
<governor> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> Gara_: javascript is javascript in ubuntu
<ikonia> bulletrulz: emerald is dead
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: thank you. I know now rooting just easy
<governor> please is there any program i can usetoinstall windows programs on my ubuntu platform?
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: you'll need to compile it or find a PPA
<ActionParsnip> srhb: any news?
<ikonia> governor: you can use wine, but it is not a solution
<Pici> !wine | governor
<ubottu> governor: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> governor: you want to run windows programs, why not use windows ?
<bulletrulz> Nvm i got it installed!
<srhb> ActionParsnip: News on what? Bothering to refute your ridiculous assertions? ;)
<srhb> (No.(
<ActionParsnip> governor: grab the skype deb from the skype site and install it
<bulletrulz> i said sudo apt-get install emerald but its now not changing the themes?
<ikonia> bulletrulz: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Malsasa> rsyring: there is Stardict. It has many dicts installable!
<phunyguy_work> I thought Skype was available in the Software Center?
<ActionParsnip> srhb: that you said I said something was 'impossible'. I'd like a paste of when I said that please
<bulletrulz> ikonia, Xubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> bulletrulz: emerald is dead
<ikonia> !info emerald
<ubottu> Package emerald does not exist in quantal
<rsyring> Malsasa: I found it here: .config/enchant/en_US.dic
<governor> it is but it doesnt install in in this version of 12.10
<bulletrulz> ikonia, well i downloaded the debs from the internet
<l0gikal1> Hey guys, I have windows 8 (horrible OS, worst ever)on one of these small laptops with no CD drive, i downloaded ubuntu 12.10  and hit the .exe will this install without a CD drive to mount the ISO to? or can't I install it?
<ActionParsnip> "16:03 < srhb> ActionParsnip: It is not impossible at all."    what is impossible that I said?
<ikonia> governor: what windows program do you want to use
<phunyguy_work> Just have to allow it to add or enable a repo
<rsyring> well, ~/.config/enchant/en_US.dic
<ikonia> bulletrulz: that is unwise
<bulletrulz> ikonia, Why?
<ikonia> bulletrulz: because it's "dead"
<bulletrulz> ikonia, so Is there anything like it
<ikonia> l0gikal1: that will do a wubi install
<ikonia> bulletrulz: compiz
<l0gikal1> which option should I chose from the .exe ikonia?
<ActionParsnip> srhb: yeah, thought so. Next time you want to accuse me of saying something, make sure it's correct. ok?
<ikonia> l0gikal1: depends what you want to do
<bulletrulz> How to make it Have a cool aero theme
<phunyguy_work> ActionParsnip, governor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<l0gikal1> reboot now or manually reboot or help me boot from CD..
<ikonia> bulletrulz: areo is a windows layout
<l0gikal1> I want to install anything but windows
<ikonia> l0gikal1: make a usb install then
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: i find the deb from the skype site easier, personally :)
<ikonia> !install | l0gikal1
<ubottu> l0gikal1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<l0gikal1> that's what I'd like to do
<phunyguy_work> :)
<l0gikal1> no dual boot just ubuntu
<phunyguy_work> never had any issues with the partner repo
<phunyguy_work> and it stays updated
<ikonia> l0gikal1: then read the link ubottu just gave you
<bulletrulz> ikonia, i know i got a emerald theme im trying to make my friends new xubuntu computer loook like windows
<srhb> JDogHerman: Claiming that the OSX will always perform better wrt. battery life than any other OS for the given hardware. That is the same as negating the same expression with the use of "it's impossible for ..."
<ikonia> bulletrulz: sorry, emerald is dead
<lucido> I'm trying to watch youtube vids in html5 mode in firefox, but the video sumetimes stutter
<srhb> JDogHerman: But I think pursuing this topic is nonsensical as well.
<ikonia> srhb: that's not what he said
<srhb> ikonia: Sorry?
<ikonia> srhb: he said the native OS for the native hardware should always perform better than a non-native OS
<governor> [sudo] password for governor:
<ikonia> srhb: he didn't say it was impossible to get good performance
<srhb> ikonia: Please define "native" then.
<governor> Reading package lists... Done
<governor> Building dependency tree
<governor> Reading state information... Done
<governor> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<governor> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<governor> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<governor> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot1> governor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bulletrulz> :/ so that means im screwed
<ikonia> srhb: the OS the that was designed specifcially for that hardware platform by the hardware vendor (in the mac example)
<lucido>  I'm trying to watch youtube vids in html5 mode in firefox, but the video sumetimes stutter, firefox says its missing h164 support, how can I fix it?
<srhb> ikonia: So you really do agree that that was exactly what was said.
<ikonia> srhb: yes
<srhb> Great. ;)
<bulletrulz> ikonia, im screwed?
<ikonia> bulletrulz: if you want to use emerald, I'd advise against it, if you think that's screwed, "sure"
<Squarepy> lucido, html5 on youtube is still underdeveloped
<ActionParsnip> lucido: tried CHrome?
<phunyguy_work> !chrome
<phunyguy_work> :-/
<phunyguy_work> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in quantal
<phunyguy_work> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 22391 kB, installed size 82066 kB
<bulletrulz> ikonia, ok but my problem is is that i keep getting Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<phunyguy_work> sheesh
<bulletrulz> :/
<ActionParsnip> lucido: grab the chrome deb from the Google site and try that
<ikonia> bulletrulz: yes, because the product is DEAD
<ikonia> bulletrulz: and you have downloaded a version that is DEAD
<bulletrulz> Okay SO what do i do!
<phunyguy_work> bulletrulz, use... something else...
<ikonia> bulletrulz: not use the dead software ?
<Pymous> Hello ! I'm trying to create a symbolic link between the folder /my/folder to /var/www
<bulletrulz> phuny guy Something Else?
<Pymous> How can I rename the link and not have /folder inside /var/www ? :)
<ikonia> Pymous: ln
<ActionParsnip> Pymous: so /var/www is the source or is /var/www going to be the link?
<phunyguy_work> Pymous, att the -T option to the ls comamnd
<phunyguy_work> add**
<Squarepy> lucido, btw that smells like propriety codec
<Pymous> ActionParsnip > /var/www is the destination
<phunyguy_work> that will add the folder directly as a link without creating it as a subfolder of /var/www
<ActionParsnip> Pymous: sudo ln -s /my/folder /var/www      if /var/www you will need to remove or delete it too
<phunyguy_work> ActionParsnip, IIRC you need to add the -T to it as an option
<phunyguy_work> or it will complain.
<bulletrulz> phunyguy_work,  Something Else?
<phunyguy_work> bulletrulz, what are you asking me?
<Pymous> Perfect ! Thanks !
<bulletrulz> phunyguy_work, there is something else?
<nicholas> how do i list servers
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: not come across that one, the link will just fly as I gave it
<phunyguy_work> I have no idea, bulletrulz, I would imagine you need to go search out what you are looking to accomplish.
<ActionParsnip> nicholas: in what app?
<nicholas> this xchat
<nicholas> how do i list all channels
<joey8> nicholas: yayyyyy
<nicholas> r u also in here joey8
<Cottus> nicholas:  /msg chanserv help ?
<nicholas> yayy
<joey8> :)
<ActionParsnip> !alis | nicholas
<ubottu> nicholas: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phunyguy_work> nicholas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nicholas> thx
<sepisoad> I cannot use my laptop wireless, I'm on ubuntu 13.04 daily build
<ActionParsnip> sepisoad: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Raring support
<ikonia> sepisoad: join #ubuntu+1 as 13.04 is not stable yet
<phunyguy_work> sepisoad, go to #ubuntu+1
<sepisoad> tanx
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<humberto_> Hi.... I need some help on how to disable IPv6 DNS requests.
<ikonia> humberto_: you need to disable IPV6 - not just on DNS requests
<humberto_> Already have disabled the ipv6!
<ikonia> ok, so it won't do dns lookups on ipv6
<humberto_> By grub
<ikonia> errrrr grub is the boot loader
<humberto_> I known
<humberto_> I can disable using grub
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you can add the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<humberto_> Yes
<humberto_> I do this
<ikonia> ahh a boot option
<ikonia> ok, so passing it to the kenrel
<ikonia> so ipv6 is dead, it won't do ipv6 dns requests then
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: I do that, fewer messages in dmesg :)
<humberto_> That's what I thought, but still doing.
<ikonia> humberto_: then it's not disabled
<ActionParsnip> could add an iptables rule :)
<humberto_> I can disabled
<ikonia> or fix the problem
<humberto_> No more nor ipv6 options in sysctl.
<ikonia> humberto_: is the ipv6 kernel module loaded ?
<humberto_> Im using ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> humberto_: is the ipv6 kernel module loaded ?
<humberto_> The ipv6 isnt kernel module
<humberto_> Not in this version
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> is it built into the kernel in 12.04 ?
<humberto_> Yes
<Anonymous83n> k
<stigmata> any way to fix broken package in my system
<ikonia> I thought it was still a module
<ikonia> stigmata: need to see why it's broken
<ikonia> humberto_: how do you know ?
<ikonia> humberto_: (not doubting you)
<humberto_> Using lsmod! rs
<ikonia> humberto_: ??? lsmod lists loaded module
<younder>  /msg NickServ identify To2CbCD
<ikonia> humberto_: apologies if I'm not seeing what you're telling me
<stigmata> i think i have accidently erase the samba file in etc
<ActionParsnip> younder: time for a new pass bro
<iamwhoiam> ActionParsnip, haha
<younder> I have a problem with program updates. I haven't gooten a update i 8 days. I get a message  outdateted update manually.
<humberto_> You are using version 12.04?
<younder> Any Idea what is causing this?
<stigmata> i think i have accidently erase the samba file in etc any way to retrive it back
<younder> Somthing about check codes being wrong.
<stigmata> iam using wubi boot loader
<humberto_> When you finish installing the Ubuntu support ipv6 is active.
<ikonia> humberto_: please try to respond to the question I'm asking
<humberto_> And there module.
<SierraAR> How come a standard ubuntu 12.04 user account can't seem to open /media/shared (It's a partition on my hard drive), but my administrative account can?
<ikonia> humberto_: how do you know ipv6 is now in the kernel
<ActionParsnip> younder: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> humberto_: instead of a kernel module
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: how did you mount the partition?
<humberto_> Why not have more module for it.
<ikonia> humberto_: I don't understand
<ikonia> humberto_: as far as I'm aware ipv6 is still a kernel module and not inbuilt into the kernel
<ikonia> humberto_: why do you think it's now not a module, and built into the kernel
<younder> ActionParsnip,  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 991E6CF92D9A3C5B
<younder> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886
<younder> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<younder> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release
<younder> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<humberto_> The compilation is now native.
<ikonia> younder: stop
<ActionParsnip> humberto_: because its in the kernel instead. You have 3 options when you compile the kernel, you can have it as part of the kernel, as a module or just omitted completely
<ikonia> humberto_: what ??? no-one is talking about compilation
<ActionParsnip> younder: can you please use a pastebin
<stigmata> any way to fix broken packages in ubuntu 12.10 my samba file in the etc directory has erased
<humberto_> You do not understand what I mean.
<ikonia> humberto_: ar eyou using a default ubuntu kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> stigmata: I'd give you mine but its very customized :(
<phunyguy_work> stigmata, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba" I believe.
<younder> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m1F43CXF
<phunyguy_work> if that doesn't work, I tried.
<ActionParsnip> younder: thanks
<l0g1kal1> !install l0g1kal1
<humberto_> yes
<l0g1kal1> can someone bring up the install thing for me
<ikonia> !install | l0g1kal1
<ubottu> l0g1kal1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<l0g1kal1> thanks
<phunyguy_work> !install
<ikonia> humberto_: ok, so as far as I know ubuntu 12.10 still ships with ipv6 as a kernel module, not built in
<ikonia> humberto_: do you agree with that ?
<ActionParsnip> younder: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  C2518248EEA14886sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> younder: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  C2518248EEA14886; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  C2518248EEA14886
<ActionParsnip> younder: 2nd command
<humberto_> Let ipv6 active.
<humberto_> Look for the module with lsmod.
<ActionParsnip> younder: if you add PPAs using add-apt-repository, the keys are added for you
<ikonia> humberto_: please try to respond to the question
<ikonia> humberto_: ok, so as far as I know ubuntu 12.10 still ships with ipv6 as a kernel module, not built in
<ikonia> humberto_: do you agree with that ?
<l0g1kal1> Im running windows  NTFS file system, should I be downloading thee fat32 distro or the 64 bit?
<ikonia> l0g1kal1: doesn't matter
<l0g1kal1> I want to install without a CD so..
<ikonia> l0g1kal1: the file system has no relevence
<humberto_> No
<l0g1kal1> okay didnt think so
<ikonia> l0g1kal1: however you will format the while file system
<humberto_> Its bult in
<bazhang> l0g1kal1, its 32bit not fat32
<l0g1kal1> yeah im sorry typo
<ikonia> humberto_: why do you think it's built in
<humberto_> Because I have worked with other versions modular and know what the difference!
<l0g1kal1> do you know where th efiles are i need to install without CD like vmilliu and itirgiz.whatever lol and such are located?
<humberto_> No use longer use the blacklist module
<ikonia> humberto_: I just don't see any information saying it's been moved to built into the kernel
<ikonia> so I have no reason to think it's no longer a module
<l0g1kal1> sorry for all the questions but this windows is so bad that anything more then playing tetris locks it up more solid then a rock
<humberto_> I'm not active ipv6.
<humberto_> I show my network config to you
<ikonia> humberto_: you're not making any sense in what you are saying
<ikonia> humberto_: what is your native language ?
<Anonymous83n> kj
<Anonymous83n> j
<mnssa1> ciao a tutti
<humberto_> Portuguese pt_BR
<ikonia> !br | humberto_
<ubottu> humberto_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> l0g1kal1, unetbootin.sourceforge.net to install via usb
<mnssa1> -:)
<humberto_> Just tell me how to avoid ipv6 dns queries.
<humberto_> With netstat -ntlp i cant see tcp6
<ActionParsnip> humberto_: you could make an iptables rule to block all ipv6 packets
<bq> how to install boost in ubuntu?
<ikonia> humberto_: you have disabled ipv6, it should not be possible to query ipv6 networks
<humberto_> In ifconfig i dont have ipv6 address
<ActionParsnip> bq: what is boost?
<ActionParsnip> !info boost
<ubottu> Package boost does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> bq: boosts ?
<ikonia> humberto_: having an ipv6 address is nothing to do with not having ipv6 enabled
<ikonia> humberto_: you can still have ipv6 enabled on an ipv4 network
<bq> apt-get install boost says Unable to locate package boost
<ActionParsnip> bq: what is it?
<ikonia> bq: what is boost ?
<bq> ikonia: same error
<deper29> bq: like, the library boost?
<ikonia> bq: what is boost ?
<adamkex> Hey, I'm trying the kubuntu 12.10 live cd out. The left sound channel is mute. The center and right channels work.
<bq> yes library boost
<humberto_> Okay difficult. I no longer have ipv6 active.
<ikonia> deper29: ah, do you know what it is he's referencing
<bq> required to compile imagemagic
<deper29> bq: libboost
<ikonia> ahhhhh
<deper29> apt-get install libboost
<deper29> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> used by cacti and the like
<humberto_> And I have no options for ipv6 sysctl.
<lucido> ActionParsnip, will do
<deper29> i ran into a boost issue on one of my machines a week ago; it was trying to downgrade glibc. not cool
<bq> deper29: no sir
<bq> deper29: same error
<humberto_> I'm using " ipv6.disable=1" in grub.cfg
<deper29> bq: what is sthe error?
<deper29> nm
<ActionParsnip> humberto_: you add boot options in /etc/default/grub    you don't manually edit grub.cfg
<deper29> try apt-cache search boost
<bq> deper29: Unable to locate package xxx
<deper29> bq: apt-get install libboost*
<ActionParsnip> !find libboost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-date-time1.49-dev, libboost-date-time1.49.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-iostreams-dev, libboost-iostreams1.49-dev, libboost-iostreams1.49.0, libboost-program-options-dev (and 109 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<deper29> put the wildcard at the end
<Sna4x81> There should be a libboost-all package.
<ActionParsnip> derrick__: thats going to install a lot
<deper29> ActionParsnip: i imagine you meant deper29, but oddly enough that's my name :P
<ActionParsnip> derrick__: d'oh
<deper29> I hope bq got ActionParsnip's message and didn't install all of them
<bq> Depends: python2.5 (= 2.5.2-2ubuntu6.2) but it is not going to be installed
<ActionParsnip> me too
<humberto_> You understand that I have no more options in ipv6 sysctl?
<bq> so many dependencies
<humberto_> Its disabled
<ricky_t99> vffvbadgndgn
<ouyes> Hi, everyone, after a fresh installation of the nvidia driver ,reboot and the border window is missing, How can I get it back? I am using ubuntu 12.10 amd64
<humberto_> I give up, I will not get anything here.
<ikonia> humberto_: you don't appear to be listening and responding to questions
<ikonia> just saying the same thing over and over
<humberto_> I'm saying that I have nothing to ipv6 in the system.
<ikonia> humberto_: why do you think there is ipv6 requests ?
<humberto_> The AAAA requerie occur with
<humberto_> lynx www.caixa.gov.br
<ikonia> what ?
<humberto_> Its a DNS request in AAAA
<ikonia> humberto_: you're not making any sense
<humberto_> Do this
<Pici> humberto_: how did you determine there was an AAAA request made?
<humberto_> tcpdump -i lo udp port 53 -n
<humberto_> lynx www.caixa.gov.br
<ikonia> udp is not tcp
<humberto_> You can see many AAAA dns requests
<humberto_> Made by lynx
<humberto_> I just want the OS does not do it anymore.
<ikonia> you are monitoring udp
<ikonia> not tcp
<humberto_> Yes
<Pici> why?
<humberto_> DNS queries are udp
<ikonia> yes, but IPV6 is TCP
<humberto_> I disabled ipv6
<iamwhoiam> ikonia,:)
<ikonia> you said that !!!!
<ikonia> you've said that 20 times
<humberto_> ipv6 é ip protocol
<humberto_> tcp is a transport protocol
<ikonia> correct
<bq> deper29: just libboost-dev is ok now
<humberto_> okay difficult
<deper29> bq: good stuff, I think that's all I have
<humberto_> Forget ...
<humberto_> Bye
 * Sna4x81 chuckles.
 * deper29 waves bye to humberto_
<killer> whenver i try to install something in quantal , i get "http://pastebin.com/xgCcp6Gw"
<killer> when i try to install something i get "http://pastebin.com/YSRbCNtz"
<ikonia> remove the corrupt database
<ntz> hello
<ntz> would anyone for me pastebin script /usr/bin/chat for me ? thanks much
<ntz> i do not have ubuntu
<ikonia> I don't see that on ubuntu
<oconnore> ntz: what
<ikonia> I don't think chat is installed by default
<KI4RO> ntz, If you are not on ubuntu, why are you on an ubuntu support site
<ntz> i can't find it's source also on net
<ntz> **its
<ntz> could be within ppp or pppd package
<Pici> ntz: Then you can use that information to get the source of the ppp package on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<deper29> i've never heard of chat
<llutz> ntz: package "ppp": /usr/sbin/chat
<brianm> rsyslog on 12.04 seems to be freaking out when trying to load the imtcp rsyslog module (so I can aggregate syslog on tcp)
<brianm> apt doesn't seem to see anything else to load for rsyslog for this
<pekzy> hi there, I recently tried to install linux 12.10 I have a NVDIA GTX 285 graphic card. The CD seems to boot, but right after I have a blanc underscore flashing. Nothings happens.
<ActionParsnip> pekzy: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<pekzy> nouveau.blacklist=1 ? In the F6 menu ?
<brianm> ah, got it
<pekzy> Im quite a newbie in the linux world
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | pekzy
<ubottu> pekzy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<pekzy> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pekzy> thx a lot
<SierraAR> Back sorry
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip: I'm unsure what you mean by mount; Normally I just open the drive directory like I do a folder
<pekzy> I'll keep you abreast
<pekzy> So I need to F6 then nomodeset X and it's ok ?
<Baribal> Hi. I'm interested in using juju, but every tutorial I've seen so far lacks a quite central information: How do I make a machine tell the bootstrap server that services can be deployed on it? Suppose I have five computers sitting under my desk, how do I have to set them up to use them as a juju-controlled cluster?
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: I'd add the device in /etc/fstab and you can set access rights for users
<BluesKaj> !juju | Baribal
<ubottu> Baribal: Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<RED2> whoami
<iamwhoiam> iamwhoiam
<iamwhoiam> :)
<RED2> you maybe, not I
<iamwhoiam> ;)
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip: Ok, I've loaded up the file via sudo gedit. How would I find the UUID for the partition?
<Baribal> BluesKaj, yes, that much I already know. That doesn't answer my question, though.
<Baribal> I can restate my question: How do I set up a set of computers to be a cloud upon which I then can use juju to deploy stuff?
<BluesKaj> Baribal, yeah understood , I thought there would be more info and a URL
<deper29> Baribal: sudo blkid
<phunyguy_work> !ot | RED2, iamwhoiam
<ubottu> RED2, iamwhoiam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Baribal> deper29, I don't see how info about storage media would answer my question, either...
<deper29> Baribal: you asked how to find the uuid
<Baribal> Nope.
<SierraAR> How do I find the UUID of a drive/partition?
<deper29> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<Nailoxx> hey all! can someone explain to me why 1+1=10 in binary ?
<bazhang> https://juju.ubuntu.com/  Baribal this?
<Baribal> bazhang, yes, that juju.
<bazhang> Nailoxx, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Baribal, need more?
<llutz> Nailoxx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_numeral_system
<paul_uk> hey guys, got an ext4 partition and want to convert it to osx so my mac can read it.  whats the best way to do this?
<Baribal> bazhang, I'll watch the video, but as far as I saw so far, it concerns itself with writing charms, so I do think I need more, yes.
<bazhang> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/03/18/redeploying-omg-ubuntu-onto-the-cloud-with-juju/  Baribal
<bazhang> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/04/03/the-juju-charm-store-will-change-the-way-you-use-ubuntu-server/ and finally this Baribal
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: osx isnt a file system
<Baribal> Thanks, reading...
<consolers> So I'm still looking at what happened to DRI2 from xserver-xorg-core
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: yeah i know.  I'm sure you know what i mean lol.  hfs
<bazhang> paul_uk, hfs plus
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: mac uses hfs but it may be able to read ext4. If you want to use it as hfs then you will need to format it and lose all data
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: it can read ext4 but can't write to it.  i know i can format it, but obviously don't want to do this.
<ubukou> hey folks
<federated_life> anyone know what kernel taint code 144 is ?
<ubukou> need some help installing windows on a netbook.. how do i create a bootable usb from ubuntu? i have the Cd and the iso of windows 7..
<guimaluf> Hello people, I'm trying to make a iscsi device avaible but I'm getting the following: Stderr: 'iscsiadm: No portal found.\n'\
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip: Would this work for adding my drive to fstab?
<SierraAR> LABEL=shared					/shared		ntfs	defaults		0	2
<guimaluf> Hello people, I'm trying to make a iscsi device avaible but I'm getting the following: Stderr: 'iscsiadm: No portal found.\n'. I really need to fix that and I'm going out of options to fix this!
<winterpk> Hi all
<consolers> i cant find the information in the source trees
<killer> when i try 2 install something ,it says "dpkg: error corrupt info database format file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/format"
<consolers> the sources are there, but the development is not transparent at all
<consolers> what happened to the dri extensions between xserver 1.11 to 1.13?
<winterpk> Does anyone have a good way to set up permissions on a shared webserver?
<bazhang> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/oops-tracing.txt federated_life its hardly an ubuntu question though
<winterpk> ie. I want users that create files under /var/www to be 775 and with group www-data
<bazhang> ubukou, windows has tools for that. ask in ##windows
<Baribal> bazhang, could be that I'm missing something vital, but those texts seem to explain how to use juju on AWS, and AWS seems to take care of weaving instances into a cloud transparently. That's not my use case. What I want to do is to eave my own hardware into a cloud; to do what seems not to be explained in the texts.
<winterpk> currently I'm needing to chmod 775 recursively which isn't very good practice.  Any ideas?
<deper29> ubottu: if you have the iso and you are in ubuntu, just dd to the usb/cd
<ubottu> deper29: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> winterpk: you have to set ACLs on /var/www
<bazhang> deper29, that does not work from windows. and its a hybrid so just using cat will work from Linux
<winterpk> ah I did look into ACL's.  seemed a bit complicated.  I'll give it a shot.
<consolers> you have to look at the git commits to understand the shennaningans
<deper29> ubukou: look at my reply
<consolers> investors of git bandwidth get the big data
<deper29> dd the iso to the dvd/usb drive
<bazhang> deper29, that does not help him
<ubukou> deper29, what do you mean dd..? :S
<bazhang> ubukou, ##windows for help with windows tools
<deper29> ubukou: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX
<qubit> are there any identity management solutions similar to freeipa but that can run from ubuntu?
<deper29> bazhang: he is in ubuntu
<ubukou> bazhang, if i had windows installed i wouldnt ask for  linux based help. thanks tho. i did not clarify. another reason is that i trust linux more.
<ubukou> deper29, thanks. ! :)
<Baribal> I think I'm looking for MAas.
<bazhang>  freeipa-client   qubit
<deper29> ubukou: make sure you don't mix up if and of
<deper29> or you will really mess things up
<ActionParsnip> deper29: the dd is called 'data destroyer' :)
<deper29> ActionParsnip: only in the wrong hands
<atomfire> Hey everyone.  My clock is 4 hours fast.  I've run dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and dpkg-reconfigure ntpdate.  What's going on?
<qubit> bazhang, no, the server
<qubit> the client can be sssd, that runs on any linux
<SierraAR> Well I have succeeded in solving one of my other issues - Automatically mounting my partition xD
<consolers> so it looks like ubuntu compiled 1.13 xserver for quantal without XF86DRI
<consolers> afaict the code for it is there in xorg's 1.13.0 and 1.13.1 releases
<consolers> last update in july, so it'd work with distros..
<consolers> however the extension is missing in the quantal
<consolers> oh well
<salmaan> Hi
<CQN> hi, does anyone know the best way to install truecrypt? the docs say to download a deb from the truecrypt site, but there's no deb there, only a tar.gz
<CQN> and there are various ppa's recommended
<bulletrulz>  /join #playonlinux
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: without the leading space ;)
<joey8> have you tried "software manager"
<joey8> or even synaptic
<ActionParsnip> CQN: go to duckduckgo.com and search for:   !ppa truecrypt
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip: All works, thanks for the tip
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: groovy
<CQN> ActionParsnip: right, there are several ppa's, i'm just not sure which one is the best
<CQN> some sites say certain ones are no longer maintained
<deper29> CQN: just download that tar
<deper29> then untar it and there's an installer right in there
<deper29> it'll walk you right through it :)
<CQN> deper29: got it, thx
<deper29> np
<Ampersand> hi all
<joey8> hi &
<ubuntu> we
<bangarang> Hey guys I got ubuntu installed on my laptop, and ubuntu only.. and now I want now to install windows to play games.. but whenever I try to install windows i got something like "it needs to be a NFTS drive to install windows"
<Catbuntu> How can I change the decorations of Compiz?
<Catbuntu> (the window decorations)
<Catbuntu> to put the buttons on the left
<cardpuncher> bangarang: it's easier to install ubuntu after windows which thinks it's the only OS in the world.
<mattb> Hello, is there any way to change TTY font to OpenType font?
<bangarang> cardpuncher, ye I had windows, but i didn't uncheck the format laptop option when installed ubuntu
<cardpuncher> bangarang: you may want to install windows after formatting to NTFS (the CD should suggest that) and then Ubuntu, if doing so won't delete important files (it's basically going to wipe everything)
<bangarang> ye it did.. now how do I install windows lol *ironic question*
<deper29> bangarang: yeah, do what cardpuncher says. You can do it the other way around, but it's more of a hassle.
<cardpuncher> Otherwise you'll need to partition your drive, format to NTFS your partition, and play with the bootloader. There are tutos for that but it's not straightforward.
<cardpuncher> bangarang: boot with the windows CD and format the entire drive (or partition), then continue to install. Windows should ask to format the drive anyway.
<bangarang> so.. make a partition.. format it to NFTS and then install window eh?
<cardpuncher> nope, insert windows Cd, boot, format, finish windows install. And then install Ubuntu.
<kasual> does anyone know why all of my usb storage devices mount as root when plugged in?
<bangarang> cardpuncher, and without loosing ubuntu stuff ??
<deper29> bangarang: do you have stuff you need from ubuntu? or is your ubuntu pretty much a fresh install?
<cardpuncher> bangarang: that's the make a partition, format to NTFS and play with the bootloader type of game, avoid it if possible.
<bangarang> deper29, i got pretty important stuff in my ubuntu machine.. not really fresh install lol
<SlugLinux> Anybody here with experience of MBR problems when installing Ubuntu?
<deper29> bangarang: I would use gparted to make an ntfs partition then that you can install windows on, then play with the bootloader
<deper29> like cardpuncher said, it's a bit of a pain. if you really don't want to remove ubuntu and start over again, that's what I'd do
<bangarang> ye.. lets see brb tks deper29  & cardpuncher
<deper29> the playing with the bootloader isn't that bad
<cardpuncher> you're welcome bangarang, good luck.
<SlugLinux> I am currently having troubles getting Ubuntu to boot on my EliteBook. Anybody who could lend me a hand?
<cardpuncher> BTW guys, I have a problem with a Launchpad PPA. Build succesful but naming fraked up so a version newer than the ones in the repo is considered as an older package.
<cardpuncher> Where's the right place to ask for help about that?
<zoktar> anyone know of a gui to rearange appindicators?
<xangua> cardpuncher: there is #launchpad
<cardpuncher> xangua: thanks
 * cardpuncher is going the RTFM again first
<nikolam> I wonder why cheese (web/video cam viewer) depends on brasero, dvd+rw, nautilus, wodim and bunch of other things, when it just displays vide from cam?
<nikolam> can you recomment some lighter alternative?
<ikonia> nikolam: those packages are small
<ikonia> they do not take up much space
<ikonia> I'd just accept it
<Sheikhmak> Guys I have openvpn setup, bur I'll like to increase my security by denying at /etc/hosts.{deny,allow}, do I have to add an exception to openvpn deamon?
<Baribal> nikolam, I'd guess it depends on nautilus so you get the usual save/open dialogs, and the other packages will have similar reasons.
<ikonia> Sheikhmak: it depends, is it compiled with tcp wrapper support ?
<Baribal> nikolam, if you want something lightweight, I'd recommend just weaving it together with OpenCV and PYthon.
<nikolam> Baribal, that sounds strange, since it is GTK application, to depent on nautilus for such things.
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: guvcview
<ActionParsnip> !info guvcview
<ubottu> guvcview (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 237 kB, installed size 751 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Sheikhmak> ikonia, is the default package compiled with wrapper support I didn't compiling it myself?
<Sheikhmak> *compile
<nikolam> i will try guvcview, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: its default in Lubuntu, may have fewer deps....
<ikonia> Sheikhmak: doubtful
<Sheikhmak> i'd test it, but i'm going on the road, lol. wrong time to mess with that ikonia
<ActionParsnip> webcams are creepy
<ondra> hi, could anyone help me with my dual monitors problem, pls?
<Sheikhmak> I'd actually love ubuntu to come up with like a kitchen tool, where you can select your default apps,
<ikonia> you can already
<Sheikhmak> how?
<ikonia> you select what apps you want to be default for each file type
<Sheikhmak> oh no i meant at install
<ikonia> it's called netinstall
<ikonia> you pick what you want to install
<Sheikhmak> hm thanks will look at it funny enough i'm setting up cobbler right now, i'll test it
<ActionParsnip> Sheikhmak: i know what you mean but its not very ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Sheikhmak: its for the lay person so they just install a default set of apps to cater for people who are not familiar with computers
<ActionParsnip> Sheikhmak: an alternate ISO would be nice with a package selection which you can choose but sadly all you have is customizing the ISO, or simply hauling off what you dislike and installing what you do
<ActionParsnip> Sheikhmak: the old Mandrake installer had a selection method for packaging, it was cool
<Sheikhmak> ActionParsnip, yeah that'll be awesome, and I don't understand why there are some forced packages, for xubuntu for instance, I don't want thunar, or parole, they nice, but not suitable, I'd rather select vlc, or nautilus.
<m3pow> hello !
<m3pow> any reason why when i try to access the hdd;s, this access is very slow
<Sheikhmak> but ActionParsnip if you try to take those out, you are uninstalling the entire desktop package
<ActionParsnip> Sheikhmak: you'll need to remaster the ISO as you wish, or install minimal ubuntu, then install xfce, lightdm and nautilus etc. build up from minimal
<ActionParsnip> Sheikhmak: the metapackage is hollow, it doesn't remove anything
<m3pow> and why does my harddrives are a requence of letters and numbers instead of 211GB Volume for ex
<m3pow> sequence*
<Sheikhmak> ActionParsnip yeah, i'd really like to try minimal ubuntu out, only heard of it today.
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: there is a swap space and a system partition, why is that bad?
<ActionParsnip> Sheikhmak: its good fun, just don't use metapackages for the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> :)
<m3pow> i access the files VERY slow
<m3pow> comparing to 12.04 where was very fast
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: that's not down to partitioning
<m3pow> i didn't said that
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: so what are you saying..?
<m3pow> if i load files in program ..say rhythmbox and close it
<m3pow> i can't get them back ...they are marked as missing
<m3pow> and have to reload the folder..over and over again
<m3pow> + the access through home folder is very slow-ish
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: so the config of rhythmnbox isn't sticking?
<m3pow> yes
<rushboy> hello can anyone please help me find the repos of libreoffice writer in github ... I've been trying it for too long so thought I might put it through IRC
<m3pow> it's like the destination changed
<m3pow> i did not have this issue in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: so how is that related to "and why does my harddrives are a requence of letters and numbers istead of 211GB Volume for ex"
<m3pow> everything worked well there and fast
<m3pow> my 211gb volume is 5066DA4966DA2f88
<nightfly_> rushboy: git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core
<bekks> m3pow: Where do you get that number from?
<m3pow> home folder ..near the close/minimize/maximize buttons
<m3pow> in the bar
<bekks> Thats the filesystem label then.
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: if you run:  sudo blkid    do you see the same?
<Lazure> ok my ubuntu 12.10 broke. all i did was get the latest softare updates, and now it's stuck in a low res, won't use my external TV anymore, and when i log in, all i get is a desktop wallpaper and a mouse cursor. Unity NEVER appears.
<m3pow> ok and what changes so that when i load files in rhythmbox ...and close it. it can;t find those anymore
<m3pow> like the path changed
<Lazure> the laptop has nvidia graphics. it was fine before i got the updates... but now my system is BRICKED. i can't do anything with no UI...
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<m3pow> same thing happends with torrent files, can't locate them
<Lazure> i HAVE to use them ActionParsnip, i HAVE to, because if i use nouveau it won't even get into X. my laptop's GPU isn't supported by nouveau.
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: low res isn't bricked. If you bork a BIOS upgrade then it's brincked
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: I never said you didn't. All I asked was DO you?
<m3pow> yes ActionParsnip is the same
<Lazure> low res and i can't access any apps because it's a plain desktop screen with no UI
<Lazure> yeah i do ActionParsnip
<m3pow> those 2 partitions are NTFS though ...should that affect something ?
<crowdedhouse> i need some help applying a patch to the kernel
<Lazure> and it seems the updates messed it up
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: it is rare for proprietary drivers to survive release changes
<Karlo_> How can I set the desktop background to some solid color, from a script?
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: its far from bricked
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: remove the proprietary driver, reboot then reinstall the driver. Done
<Lazure> how do i do that with no UI?
<Lazure> past the login screen i have no way to launch apps
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<Lazure> yeah, it appears stuck in the corner with no caption buttons or anything tho
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: thought you said you had no way to launch apps
<Lazure> well, not the traditional way
<Lazure> i didn't know about that shortcut to bring terminal up tho
<Lazure> but even then, i don't know the commands
<guimaluf> Hello people, I'm trying to make a iscsi device avaible but I'm getting the following: Stderr: 'iscsiadm: No portal found.\n'. I really need to fix that and I'm going out of options to fix this!
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: you can now run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep -v nvidia-common | awk {'print $2'}`
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: fancy pants me
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia     remove all packages you see that are NOT nvidia-common
<m3pow> could that slow disk access be a bug ActionParsnip ?
<Lazure> ok it's removing all the nvidia stuff now
<rushboy> nightfly_, thanks but I have already cloned the given repo but i want to view the repo when i put it to search git hub ... please help me out with this
<chunseoklee> ls
<Karlo_> How can I set the desktop background to some solid color, from a script?  Some years ago I learned:   gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/primary_color ${1+"$@"}   but that doesn't seem to be correct anymore (it has no effect).
<Lazure> couldn't you just use an image that's a solid color as a background?
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: possibly
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: reboot then reinstall the driver as normal
<Lazure> yeah, now it won't even get into X. i get the garbled screen and 'failed to idle channel 2' and stuff, i think it's trying to use nouveau again, which my laptop won't support :(
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: you can even do it in root recovery mode and run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and you can log in there, any display can display text
<crowdedhouse> i got this bug http://kernel.opensuse.org/cgit/kernel/commit/?id=7a46c0780babea7d0b3f277a33ea243be38eb942
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: you can even blacklist nouveau and you will get a screen
<Lazure> nomodeset usually does it
<thebishop> hi folks, is anyone else having problems with the file choosers on 12.10?  I've tested on multiple PCs now, and in several apps, after selecting the path for a file, the app just ignores it and uses the default (typically ~/).  Is anyone else seeing this?
<Lazure> that's how i can boot livecds
<ActionParsnip> crowdedhouse: then ask in the suse channel.
<crowdedhouse> this bug is the same on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: cool, as long as you get a console its fine :)
<Lazure> ok, i have the crappy version of unity up now. i can get a new driver now.
<crowdedhouse> i need to compile those ata module by hand
<Lazure> (i really wish they'd fix video drivers in linux... if i can't even so much as get updates naturally without this happening..)
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: go moan at nvidia, its their support
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: my Intel GPU systems have no issues plus I ALWAYS clean install rather than mess with upgrades, so much cleaner and fewer issues
<Lazure> i didn't do an upgrade. just regular software updates.
<Lazure> the thing that pops up every time you boot in
<Lazure> i mean i'm still 12.10
<crowdedhouse> i always had issues witz z68 and multi display
<Lazure> i installed a new video driver,a nd it is doing it again. low res, no unity UI. i guess my laptop can no longer run ubuntu, because the stupid GPU isn't supported properly. :(
<crowdedhouse> only problems with intel
<Karlo_> Lazure: The question was not how to get solid as opposed to image, but rather how to control the background at all, from a script.
<Lazure> nvidia 360m apparently is the wrost GPU to have for linux.
<crowdedhouse> the best gpu for linux is  a tseng et 4000
<Lazure> i never had this trouble in earlier versions of ubuntu
<Lazure> why is 12.10 giving me soooooooo many problems with this GPU?
<crowdedhouse> ever tried tose drm intel kernels?
<bekks> Lazure: How did you install "a new driver" exactly - and why?
<ikonia> crowdedhouse: please stop
<crowdedhouse> ikonia: stop
<ubukou> hey folks
<ubukou> im having trouble making a bootable Usb drive to install windows 7 on a netbook..
<ubukou> it seems that ubuntu startup disk creator doesnt do it..
<ubukou> any ideas?
<ubukou> i tryied a couple of ways, including creating one with unetbootin
<OerHeks> ubukou,  microsoft provides it's own tool to make a bootable usb device, ask in #windows
<blami> ubukou: this is ubuntu support channel, better to ask in #windows
<ubukou> OerHeks, any idea if it traces piracy?
<ikonia> and this conversation is now over ubukou
<ubukou> ikonia, got it
<ikonia> thanks
<root________> Can anyone provide a ubuntu netinst iso that launches an openssh server after network config and then waits, by default?  Preferably from a corporate site, someone trustworthy?    there's a howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole but I'm not comfortable preparing that ISO or USB drive.
<Lazure> apparnetly i needed to install my kernel headers and linux sources for my nvidia drivers to install correctly.
<ikonia> root________: if your not comfortable doing this, why don't you just use a normal install
<Ramtron> Hi does anyone know how to enable the backspace to go back on google chrome, ubuntu 12.04? I can't find any information
<ikonia> Ramtron: what does it do ?
<Ramtron> The backspace does nothing
<Ramtron> but it should go to the previous web page
<ikonia> Ramtron: it should delete the letter you're infront of
<Ramtron> well yeah if i were typing
<Ramtron> I'm talking about the shortcut that is notable in most browsers, backspace = previous webpage
<root________> ikonia: the system has a damaged video card, and is a laptop.  replacing the video card is not an option, I hope to harness the hardware for other purposes
<ikonia> root________: plug it into a monitor
<Ramtron> Any ideas?
<ikonia> Ramtron: nope, I don't use it
<root________> ikonia: I've already tried that, extensively.  The actual graphics card, including the rasterizer and vga adapter is the part that's damaged.  No output is produced on any device.
<Ramtron> Sounds like your only option is to replace it
<ikonia> he could do what he's trying to do
<Bsims> Is it just me or is Ophcrack not useful to recover windows 7 passwords...
<ikonia> but he'll have to make the modifications suggested
<Ramtron> I suppose ubuntu has it set to off on default, there's an extension to enable backspace :D
<root________> ikonia: I'm really hoping someone in an enterprise environment has an iso with exactly these modiciations that they can share a link to, to save me from fumbling around with tthe unfamiliar iso command and attempting to troubleshoot without a known-good iso.
<Bsims> root________: what are you trying to do?
<mhahe> i just played with display settings while i had an HDMI connected and i set my laptop display to off.. so now everytime i put in the HDMI the setting takes effect and only resets on restart... how do i get rid of this setting or restore to defaults?
<ikonia> very doubtful
<root________> Bsims: install ubuntu server on a completely headless system remotely over SSH
<Ramtron> Sounds entirely too complicated
<Bsims> root________: Ah you will wish to do server install... and most likely will need the bootstrap files for the install on the remote server
<Bsims> root________: http://serverfault.com/questions/208128/how-to-remotely-install-linux-via-ssh
<root________> Bsims: I already linked to the exact steps that need to be performed in my original question.  I just lack the comfort with the tools to be comfortable attempting to follow the guide myself, and to attempt to troubleshoot the system when I don't even know if the ISO is of known good quality
<Bsims> Ah for that, just do a md5sum on the iso
<root________> Bsims: can you type "/lastlog root________" and read my initial question again please?
<Bsims> your inital question was after I had joined sorry, you will have to paste it again
<Sheikhmak> hey kids, how can i turn this command into a /etc/fstab rule? mount -o proto=tcp,port=2049 grinder:/ /mnt/nfs/
<ikonia> Sheikhmak: that looks like an NFS mount
<ikonia> just add it like a normal fstab entry host:share and set the file system to nfs
<root________> Bsims: Can anyone provide a ubuntu netinst iso that launches an openssh server after network config and then waits, by default?  Preferably from a corporate site, someone trustworthy?    there's a howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole but I'm not comfortable preparing that ISO or USB drive.
<Sheikhmak> ikonia, it is, i've mounted the drive, but I want to make sure, I write it right in fstab
<ikonia> just treat it like a normal entry file system nfs, and the source device is host:device
<Sheikhmak> yup that seem to work ikonia
<DWSR> can I force a reinstall of a metapackage and ALL it's depends?
<root________> DWSR: I've had that question a dozen times.
<CQN> if i'm doing an full system rsync backup, should i backup the ~/.cache directory?
<escott> CQN, i would not
<tozen> Hi gals I've used FreeBSD before, now I've got 12.04. So where can I found xorg.conf?
<francesca> ciao! :)
<ikonia> tozen: it doesn't exist
<ikonia> tozen: it's dynamic
<tozen> ikonia: well how can I configure image demention if need?
<ikonia> tozen: you create the file
<francesca> si capisce ben poco :(
<bekks> !it | francesca
<ubottu> francesca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> tozen: youre settings override the dynamic detection
<tozen> ikonia: well I need to override them oneself but where its located in 12.04
<tozen> ?
<whoever> hi all i need some help with rythom box, its isn't displaying all my music in the directory. When i run install additioal software required , I get this error : Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to create media files of the following type: ID3 tag muxer, so what am I supose to install
<ikonia> tozen: it doesn't exist, as I said. If you want to create a file, you should create it in /etc/X11 and it should be called xorg.conf
<tozen> ikonia: thx for advise
<francesca> i don't understand :|
<k1l> !it | francesca
<ubottu> francesca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<drecute> I will like to know, how do I make sure a host and guest vm have different ip addresses and are accessible from any external host, just like a physical box?
<drecute> So far, I've done bridged networking but when I try to ssh from the host to the bridged interface ip address, I land on the host machine but not the guest vm
<drecute> since i'm doing bridged networking, what IP address is the guest meant to have so it can be accessible just like a physical host
<cheesecakes> umm i was running an uodate from 12.04 to 12.10 and its been running for more than an hour now
<cheesecakes> how much longer will it take ?
<drecute> everytime I ssh to the bridged interface ip, I land on the host
<root________> drecute: okay, so you assign an IP address to the bridge device br0 for your local host, then the guest should have an IP address in the same subnet that's not used by another host.  Say you're using the 192.168.100.xx addresses, and your router is .1, your host is .2, and your desktops are above .100.  You might pick .3 for your VM, or anything else that's unused.
<cheesecakes> anyone else updated ... can someone some time estimates ?
<cheesecakes> s/some/give
<drecute> root________: you mean i can go ahead and assign a static ip to the guest vm?
<Pymous> I try to edit my rc.local, do I need some specifiq syntax ? Or I just copy/paste my command ? (like => mount /this/here /to/this/here)
<Noskcaj> i cant replicate it :(
<root________> drecute: if you would like to, yes.  Assign it to the eth0 device inside the VM though, not the vmnet0 device that is visible from the host.  You can also use DHCP to auto configure the guest if you prefer.
<guntbert> drecute: do you have a DHCP sevrer in your network? Then let it assign an IP address to the guest
<drecute> root________: thank you. It worked
<fugitivecoast> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to gain access to super user.  I am admin and the only account but when I type su and put in my password it tells me that the authentication failed.  I am trying to install a NVIDIA video driver.
<memomemo> hi! how can i make my memo file atomatically open when i log in? for example in gedit.
<drecute> guntbert: if a service is not running on a port, can that port be opened via iptables?
<drecute> guntbert: I mean just some random port number I want to open up
<cheesecakes> fugitivecoast: try using sudo -i
<root________> drecute: you can "open" it in iptables, but with nothing listening there, it doesn't have any effect.
<guntbert> drecute: a port is only regarded as "open" if some server is listening there
<Cavisty> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-dnb-j-anderson
<escott> memomemo, add it to gnome-session-properties
<fugitivecoast> Cheesecakes: thank you I will give this a try
<drecute> i can make a service listen there right?
<drecute> like ssh ?
<memomemo> escott: oh, ok, and the command is just "gedit /file/path/momo.txt ?
<escott> memomemo, sure
<guntbert> drecute: please start by telling us your goal
<escott> memomemo, there are also various yellow stick pad type applications
<root________> drecute: sure.  You can pretty much make any service listen anywhere you want.
<drecute> guntbert: sorry. I just wanted to do something simple
<fugitivecoast> I am root but now while trying to run the .run file I get this message:    ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<fugitivecoast>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<fugitivecoast>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<fugitivecoast>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot1> fugitivecoast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drecute> guntbert: I just want to make ssh listen on a different port so I can forward port a request to it on that non-standard port
<memomemo> escott: thanks =) i tough it would be much harder, thanks! i don't like those yellow things, i have a small screen but thanks i'll see in the next start up if it works, thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | fugitivecoast
<ubottu> fugitivecoast: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cheesecakes> fugitivecoast: first stop the x server
<cheesecakes> fugitivecoast: open a tty by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<cheesecakes> fugitivecoast: then run sudo lightdm stop
<guntbert> drecute: in that case tell ssh to listen on another port (in /etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<cheesecakes> fugitivecoast: and then install your driver
<guntbert> drecute: by default there is no firewall active
<cheesecakes> fugitivecoast: once your driver installation is done, so a sudo lightdm start to get back the gui
<drecute> guntbert: there is on the guest vm
<guntbert> !firewall | drecute
<ubottu> drecute: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Dougie187> How do you get rtorrent to work on core armhf?
<Dougie187> What does this mean? Could not open/bind port for listening: Address family not supported by protocol
<vite> Hi, on a server what does sytem load mean, and is it bad that the load is over 2.0?
<escott> vite, load is the number of runnable processes at any one time
<escott> vite, if load is > # of processors that means things are waiting
<vite> escott: and the fans going off like crazy is it a bad sign?
<michalchik> Anyone know how i can get my old motorola phone talking to my ubuntu box?
<escott> vite, check the system monitor
<escott> Dougie187, what protocol are your trying to setup?
<Dougie187> escott: I'm trying to run rtorrent on core armhf
<escott> Dougie187, not familiar with core armhf
<Dougie187> escott: :/ basically for ARM devices, like raspi or cubox.
<vite> escott: its a server and its headless
<Dougie187> yeah
<Dougie187> for arm devices.
<escott> vite, then "top"
<Dougie187> oh, :P
<escott> Dougie187, don't see what it being arm has anything to do with this
<escott> Dougie187, what interface is this that you are trying to run rtorrent on?
<Dougie187> I don't know what it has to do with it either.
<Dougie187> It's a basic ethernet card
<jackarg> hello, i would appreciate if anyone could help me with a webcame problem
<jackarg> webcam*
<k1l> !ask | jackarg
<Dougie187> escott: gigabit ethernet. http://www.solid-run.com/images/CuBox/product%20brief.pdf
<ubottu> jackarg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vite> escott: thanks, its two ffmpeg running at the same time
<escott> Dougie187, is it not a tcp/ip ethernet?
<Dougie187> escott: It is. afaik
<k1l> vite: well, that uses alot of cpu. so that is not a surprise
<Dougie187> escott: is there an easy way to check?
<RoySegall> hello
<jackarg> my webcam is not working, and gives a black scren when i try it with skype, cheese, etc. I beleive it worked in 12.04, and it is the first time i've tested it since i upgraded to 12.10. does anyone know how to solve this?
<escott> Dougie187, i would want to look at "ifconfig" and the configuration you are using for rtorrent
<Dougie187> escott: ifconfig http://pastebin.com/pjjufaaf
<vite> If I close the ffmpeg shells will the process continue?
<Bernard__> is there a way to set boot parameters for install during installation from live cd? computer requires noapic no1apic nosetmode. I can get live cd up and running, but subsequent install does not have those settings and screen is all messed up upon reboot at end of install
<k1l> vite: if its started in screen, yes.
<Dougie187> I'm trying to find the rtorrent config
<RoySegall> I have a problem with git auto complete in the terminal
<RoySegall> Any solution?
<fugitivecoast> cheesecakes: when I run the command sudo lightdm stop It brings me back to the desktop and says that there was an error. Is this normal?
<Dougie187> escott: I don't think I have a configuration file for rtorrent.
<vite> k1l: nope they shut down
<escott> fugitivecoast, sudo service lightdm stop
<BluesKaj> fugitivecoast, sudo service lightdm stop
<fugitivecoast> Thank you
<k1l> vite: di use start them in "screen" ? screen is a program
<edoceo_> My machine keeps telling me I ned to execute `do-release-upgrade` when I login; however when I run that it shows there are no updates available.
<Dougie187> escott: I'm going to lunch now, but I'll bbl. PM me if you have any ideas.
<Dougie187> Thanks!
<jackarg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<edoceo_> What keeps updating motd with that nonsense?
<jackarg> !ask my webcam does not work, it shows a black screen in cheese and skype. help?
<ubottu> jackarg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TheLordOfTime> jackarg, just ask your question, and provide details, and then have patience.
<vite> k1l: hmm dunno heh
<k1l> edoceo_: do a "lsb_release -sc" in terminal please
<k1l> vite: so i think you didnt start them with screen. so its no surprise that they closed
<edoceo_> precise
<k1l> !screen | vite
<ubottu> vite: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<edoceo_> So, precise is the newest one right?
<jackarg> TheLordOfTime: yeah sorry it was a timing problem the browser bugged. didn't mean to post it twice
<k1l> edoceo_: no, its quantal = 12.10 is the newest
<TheLordOfTime> edoceo_, 12.10 (Quantal) is the latest release, but the latest LTS is 12.04.
<k1l> edoceo_: if you dont want to upgrade make your release-prompt to LTS
<soulz> jackarg:
<TheLordOfTime> depending on what you're looking ;)
<wouitmil> Hi every body !
<TheLordOfTime> looking for *
<edoceo_> quantal!  Ok, rhm,,, so `do-release-upgrade` is confused then, not pam_motd...
<jackarg> soulz: yes?
<guntbert> edoceo_: on server you probably only want LTS releases
<schultza> i think i screwed up my installation. my date/time in the upper right has disappeared.. what are the packages i need to install to get it back?
<edoceo_> `do-release-upgrade -c` doesn't even show 12.10;
<k1l> edoceo_: can you put a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" into a pastebin?
<edoceo_> apt-get update has nothing do do, I've done that only a few minutes ago
<edoceo_> dist-upgrade only show: linux-image-3.2.0-34-generic
<edoceo_> If I do `do-release-upgrade -d` then it allow 12.10;
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> -d = development
<ikonia> 12.10 is not development
<edoceo_> ikonia: please read from the start of the conversation
<edoceo_> do-release-upgrade is not working propery
<ikonia> edoceo_: that doesn't change what I just said
<cardpuncher> guys, on a LiveCD, trying to resize an Ubuntu partition so that WIndows 7 can be installed afterwards. The problem is that gparted offers no option to unmount or resize the partition.
<cardpuncher> Anyone can help on this one?
<ikonia> cardpuncher: right click the drive on the desktop and click unmount
<ikonia> cardpuncher: (or do it in nautilus)
<edoceo_> ikonia: well, motd says I need to upgrade, and `do-release-upgrade` says I'm on the latest version.  I'm on Precice and Quantal is the latest
<cardpuncher> the option is grayed out apparently, the question is from bangarang
<edoceo_> One of those two things is not working properly
<k1l> edoceo_: what is your release-prompt?
<bangarang> ikonia: only the unallocated is able to do parttition
<bangarang> http://i.imgur.com/XjmZ3.png
<ikonia> are you sure you set it to upgrade to non-lts ?
<edoceo_> New release '12.10' available.  \n  Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<k1l> edoceo_: and is this a server? or a pc? if a server: are that hoster-specific sources or theoriginal ubuntu. etc. etc.etc.
<ikonia> bangarang: you're trying to restart a 1mb partition, there is no space
<edoceo_> do-release-upgrade: No new release found
<ikonia> edoceo_: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<edoceo_> orignal ubuntu
<bangarang> how can i check
<bangarang> not sure
<k1l> if you refuse to give information im not motivated to help you. :/
<ikonia> bangarang: i'm telling you
<edoceo_> uname: Linux calf 3.6.5-x86_64-linode28 #1 SMP Sun Nov 4 12:40:43 EST 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> edoceo_: you can keep saying that over and over it won't change anything
<ikonia> edoceo_: ahhh linode
<ikonia> vps
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ikonia> look at that kernel
<ikonia> it's later than the original ubuntu 12.10 version
<k1l> edoceo_: oa, its a vps. so talk to your hoster for that problem
<ikonia> that's not an ubuntu install
<fugitivecoast> How do I disable the Noveau graphics driver?
<ikonia> that's some bastardised thing
<edoceo_> So, even pulling apt-sources direct from Ubuntu don't do it?
<ikonia> edoceo_: no
<ikonia> edoceo_: it's a vps,
<edoceo_> dang
<bangarang> ikonia:  the option is gray on the 450gb disk
<ikonia> the option in the gry is 1.2MB as it says
<ikonia> bangarang: you have an lvm physical volume assigned that is 465GB
<ikonia> (the brown thing)
<wN> lvm++
<ikonia> that PV is inside an extended partition (the light blue thing)
<bangarang> so what do I need to do? change to what
<ikonia> bangarang: what do you want to change ?
<edoceo_> So, perhaps I file bug with Linode that their mods make some inconsistencies show up up between motd & d-r-u
<ikonia> no
<bangarang> anything that allows me to make a new partition...
<ikonia> it's a bastardised version
<ikonia> bangarang: you need to remove the PV then create partition out of that
<ikonia> bangarang: do you have any logical volumes assigned to that PV
<edoceo_> bastards!
<edoceo_> thanks!
<ikonia> edoceo_: no need for that
<k1l> edoceo_: a vps install is no real install. the guest (your vserver) shares alot with the host. so they have special installations. talk to you hoster for that
<edoceo_> Hmm, in my shop my Gentoo bare metal running Ubuntu under KVM seems to be not so bastardized
<bangarang> ikonia:  how do I remove the PV? and PV means...
<edoceo_> I suppose, we build differently than Linode
<ikonia> edoceo_: why would it be bastardised....unless you've done it
<ikonia> edoceo_: what ?
<ikonia> edoceo_: you've just a default install, linode use a custom distribution, why are you comparing the two things
<edoceo_> Cause I'm as dumb as you think I am; thanks for making me feel welcome
<bangarang> hello? ikonia
<ikonia> bangarang: yes ?
<guntbert> bangarang: you cannto remove a PV- its the base of LVM - and be patient please
<guntbert> *cannot
<qubit> guntbert: you can, as long as there's nothing on it
<guntbert> qubit: correct :-) but I doubt that this is the case here
<bangarang> so.. how do I make a partition out of this?
<bangarang> http://i.imgur.com/44Rqd.png
<ikonia> bangarang: you need to remove the PV
<bangarang> im not ubuntu pro lol
<ikonia> bangarang: and then make a partition out of the free space as I said earlier
<ikonia> bangarang: "click the brown thing, click remove"
<bangarang> fellow helpers are saying its not possible to remove it.. and how do I do that?
<ikonia> bangarang: probably because you have logical volumes in i
<ikonia> in it
<bangarang> what u said didnt work lol
<guntbert> bangarang: I did not follow, please liste to ikonia
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<bangarang> right click on the brown icon wont display the delete bottom
<ikonia> yes you said that a minute ago
<ikonia> I told you why
<bangarang> coz os lvm?
<bangarang> of*
<ikonia> bangarang: because you probably have a logical volume assigned
<ikonia> bangarang: are you currently running from a livecd ?
<bangarang> yea...
<bangarang> what if i change it to prep
<bangarang> instead of lvm
<ikonia> bangarang: ok, so open a terminal and type "sudo pvdisplay" (I doubt this will give you any info)
<ikonia> bangarang: change it to "prep" ?
<ikonia> what ???
<bangarang>  --- Physical volume ---   PV Name               /dev/sda5   VG Name               ubuntu   PV Size               465.52 GiB / not usable 2.00 MiB   Allocatable           yes    PE Size               4.00 MiB   Total PE              119173   Free PE               12   A --- Physical volume ---   PV Name               /dev/sda5   VG Name               ubuntu   PV Size           llocated PE          119161   PV UUID               l1
<ikonia> please use a pastebin infuture
<ikonia> bangarang: please now do "sudo vgdisplay"
<bangarang> sorry, here - http://pastie.org/5532732
<ikonia> bangarang: please now do "sudo vgdisplay"
<bangarang> here - http://pastie.org/5532736
<jure_> hy all.. need some help over linux ubuntu 12.04 lts.. graphic software
<ikonia> bangarang: do you are sure you want to remove this ?
<bangarang> what are the implications? i just want to create a NFST
<bangarang> NFTS partition
<jure_> cant run compiz... help
<sevenforall> Does anyone happen to know a tool that downloads subtitles for TV series and merges them with the file, all automatically?
<ikonia> bangarang: the implications are any data on that partition/volumes under it will go
<bangarang> damn...
<jure_> any1?
<bangarang> so there is no can Do.. ikonia
<ikonia> bangarang: I've just told you the options
<hysp> hola, soy nuevo. tengo dos preguntas, supongo que las podre hacer aquí... es posible hacer un acceso directo a una aplicacion que corre bajo wine, para que nada mas darle click se abra con wine y todo eso?
<bradlee> Any experts in kernel buffer allocation here?
<bekks> !es | hysp
<Pici> !es | hysp
<ubottu> hysp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bangarang> ikonia: is it possible to play highend res games on virtualbox?
<bekks> bangarang: Why?
<ikonia> bangarang: not really
<bangarang> bekks:  why? what?
<ikonia> bangarang: but that's just my opinion - I don't think virtual machines should be used for that sort of thing
<ikonia> especially on home hardware
<bekks> bangarang: Sorry :) It was ment for bradlee
<Evaldas>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<Evaldas>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<Evaldas>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<Evaldas>   (¯`'·.ž(¯`'·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Qui dort dîne ? Or l'appétit vient en mangeant ! Si j fais de l insomnie j va tu maigrir? ž.·'Ž¯)ž.·'Ž¯)
<Evaldas>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ L'amour. Il y a ceux qui en parlent et il y a ceux qui le font. A partir de quoi il m'apparaît urgent de me taire. !! <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<Evaldas>   ,!`~`!, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En cas de guerre nucléaire, est-ce que les pulsions électromagnétiques de la bombe thermonucléaire peuvent endommager les bandes de mes cassettes vidéo ? ,!`~`!,
<FloodBot1> Evaldas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Toshiya>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<Toshiya>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<Toshiya>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<Toshiya>   (¯`'·.ž(¯`'·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Qui dort dîne ? Or l'appétit vient en mangeant ! Si j fais de l insomnie j va tu maigrir? ž.·'Ž¯)ž.·'Ž¯)
<Toshiya>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ L'amour. Il y a ceux qui en parlent et il y a ceux qui le font. A partir de quoi il m'apparaît urgent de me taire. !! <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<FloodBot1> Toshiya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hysp> oops, sorry, i didnt realize that it is an english-speaking room. Im new here and new with linux, is it possible to create a shortcut for an application that must run in wine, so that when you click the shortcut the application opens in wine? Im using ubuntu
<fugitivecoast> how do you disable the nouveau kernel?
<Toshiya>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Il est intéressant de voir que les gens qui se moquent de la science-fiction se fient à la météo et aux économistes. <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<Toshiya>   ______ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si on construit la maison du Bonheur, la plus grosse pièce ça vas-tu être la salle d'attentes? ______
<Toshiya>   ______ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si on construit la maison du Bonheur, la plus grosse pièce ça vas-tu être la salle d'attentes? ______
<Toshiya>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<petronia>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Il est intéressant de voir que les gens qui se moquent de la science-fiction se fient à la météo et aux économistes. <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<petronia>   ______ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si on construit la maison du Bonheur, la plus grosse pièce ça vas-tu être la salle d'attentes? ______
<petronia>   ______ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si on construit la maison du Bonheur, la plus grosse pièce ça vas-tu être la salle d'attentes? ______
<petronia>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<petronia>   ----------------> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En nage synchronisée, si une nageuse se noie, est-ce que les autres se noient aussi? <----------------
<Evaldas>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Il est intéressant de voir que les gens qui se moquent de la science-fiction se fient à la météo et aux économistes. <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<FloodBot1> Toshiya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> petronia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Toshiya>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<Toshiya>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<Toshiya>   ,!`~`!, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En cas de guerre nucléaire, est-ce que les pulsions électromagnétiques de la bombe thermonucléaire peuvent endommager les bandes de mes cassettes vidéo ? ,!`~`!,
<Toshiya>     `%%,`%%,`%%, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ On dit que seulement dix personnes au monde comprenaient Einstein. Personne ne me comprend. Suis-je un génie ? `%%,`%%,`%%
<petronia>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<petronia>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<petronia>   ,!`~`!, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En cas de guerre nucléaire, est-ce que les pulsions électromagnétiques de la bombe thermonucléaire peuvent endommager les bandes de mes cassettes vidéo ? ,!`~`!,
<petronia>     `%%,`%%,`%%, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ On dit que seulement dix personnes au monde comprenaient Einstein. Personne ne me comprend. Suis-je un génie ? `%%,`%%,`%%
<cherice>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<cherice>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<FloodBot1> Toshiya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> petronia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> a/b Toshiya
<ikonia> oops
<travis>   ----------------> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En nage synchronisée, si une nageuse se noie, est-ce que les autres se noient aussi? <----------------
<travis>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<travis>   (¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Un journal découpé en morceaux, ça n'intéresse pas une femme. Mais une femme découpée en morceaux, ça intéresse les journaux. !! ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)
<travis>    ( ) ( )  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Dans deux jours, demain sera hier.  ( ) ( )
<travis>    ( ) ( )  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Dans deux jours, demain sera hier.  ( ) ( )
<dynah>   ----------------> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En nage synchronisée, si une nageuse se noie, est-ce que les autres se noient aussi? <----------------
<dynah>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<dynah>   (¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Un journal découpé en morceaux, ça n'intéresse pas une femme. Mais une femme découpée en morceaux, ça intéresse les journaux. !! ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)
<dynah>    ( ) ( )  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Dans deux jours, demain sera hier.  ( ) ( )
<dynah>    ( ) ( )  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Dans deux jours, demain sera hier.  ( ) ( )
<FloodBot1> travis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> dynah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TeamRocket1233c> How well will a Lumix work in Ubuntu?
<high-hat> good lord, looks like the spammers found this channel
<ikonia> it will pass in a minute
<Guest4817>    ( ) ( )  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Dans deux jours, demain sera hier.  ( ) ( )
<Guest4817>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<Guest4817>   ,!`~`!, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En cas de guerre nucléaire, est-ce que les pulsions électromagnétiques de la bombe thermonucléaire peuvent endommager les bandes de mes cassettes vidéo ? ,!`~`!,
<Guest4817>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<dennet>    ( ) ( )  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Dans deux jours, demain sera hier.  ( ) ( )
<dennet>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<dennet>   ,!`~`!, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En cas de guerre nucléaire, est-ce que les pulsions électromagnétiques de la bombe thermonucléaire peuvent endommager les bandes de mes cassettes vidéo ? ,!`~`!,
<dennet>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<dennet>   (¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Un journal découpé en morceaux, ça n'intéresse pas une femme. Mais une femme découpée en morceaux, ça intéresse les journaux. !! ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)
<tanhya>    ( ) ( )  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Dans deux jours, demain sera hier.  ( ) ( )
<FloodBot1> Guest4817: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> dennet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> please hang in
<TeamRocket1233c> Sorry I have to say this, but SHUT THE **** UP!
<ikonia> TeamRocket1233c: you don't have to say anything
<ikonia> TeamRocket1233c: please drop the langauge
<Guest4817>   ,!`~`!, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En cas de guerre nucléaire, est-ce que les pulsions électromagnétiques de la bombe thermonucléaire peuvent endommager les bandes de mes cassettes vidéo ? ,!`~`!,
<Guest4817>                   /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si la moisissure est de couleure verte, comment reconnaître un céleri moisi d'un bon?               _
<Guest4817>   (¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Un journal découpé en morceaux, ça n'intéresse pas une femme. Mais une femme découpée en morceaux, ça intéresse les journaux. !! ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)
<Guest4817>   (¯`'·.ž(¯`'·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Qui dort dîne ? Or l'appétit vient en mangeant ! Si j fais de l insomnie j va tu maigrir? ž.·'Ž¯)ž.·'Ž¯)
<dennet>   ,!`~`!, /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En cas de guerre nucléaire, est-ce que les pulsions électromagnétiques de la bombe thermonucléaire peuvent endommager les bandes de mes cassettes vidéo ? ,!`~`!,
<dennet>                   /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si la moisissure est de couleure verte, comment reconnaître un céleri moisi d'un bon?               _
<dennet>   (¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Un journal découpé en morceaux, ça n'intéresse pas une femme. Mais une femme découpée en morceaux, ça intéresse les journaux. !! ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)
<dennet>   (¯`'·.ž(¯`'·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Qui dort dîne ? Or l'appétit vient en mangeant ! Si j fais de l insomnie j va tu maigrir? ž.·'Ž¯)ž.·'Ž¯)
<dennet>   (¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Un journal découpé en morceaux, ça n'intéresse pas une femme. Mais une femme découpée en morceaux, ça intéresse les journaux. !! ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)
<dennet>   (¯`'·.ž(¯`'·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Qui dort dîne ? Or l'appétit vient en mangeant ! Si j fais de l insomnie j va tu maigrir? ž.·'Ž¯)ž.·'Ž¯)
<FloodBot1> Guest4817: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> dennet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TeamRocket1233c> ikonia: Sorry, but trying to shut this spammer up somehow.
<ikonia> TeamRocket1233c: use your brain
<ikonia> TeamRocket1233c: it will do nothing
<Evaldas>   ----------------> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En nage synchronisée, si une nageuse se noie, est-ce que les autres se noient aussi? <----------------
<Evaldas>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Il est intéressant de voir que les gens qui se moquent de la science-fiction se fient à la météo et aux économistes. <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<Evaldas>   (¯`'·.ž(¯`'·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Qui dort dîne ? Or l'appétit vient en mangeant ! Si j fais de l insomnie j va tu maigrir? ž.·'Ž¯)ž.·'Ž¯)
<Evaldas>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ L'amour. Il y a ceux qui en parlent et il y a ceux qui le font. A partir de quoi il m'apparaît urgent de me taire. !! <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<salvador>   ----------------> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En nage synchronisée, si une nageuse se noie, est-ce que les autres se noient aussi? <----------------
<salvador>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Il est intéressant de voir que les gens qui se moquent de la science-fiction se fient à la météo et aux économistes. <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<salvador>   (¯`'·.ž(¯`'·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Qui dort dîne ? Or l'appétit vient en mangeant ! Si j fais de l insomnie j va tu maigrir? ž.·'Ž¯)ž.·'Ž¯)
<salvador>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ L'amour. Il y a ceux qui en parlent et il y a ceux qui le font. A partir de quoi il m'apparaît urgent de me taire. !! <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<ivy>   ----------------> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En nage synchronisée, si une nageuse se noie, est-ce que les autres se noient aussi? <----------------
<ivy>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Il est intéressant de voir que les gens qui se moquent de la science-fiction se fient à la météo et aux économistes. <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<FloodBot1> Evaldas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> salvador: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TeamRocket1233c> ikonia: I'm one of the few actually trying to ask something.
<Evaldas>   '÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si je fais l'amour dans un monde virtuel, j'ai tu des dangers de poigner des virus informatiques? ,÷%%÷' .÷%%÷' .÷%%÷'
<Evaldas>                   /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Si la moisissure est de couleure verte, comment reconnaître un céleri moisi d'un bon?               _
<Evaldas>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<Evaldas>   ----------------> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En nage synchronisée, si une nageuse se noie, est-ce que les autres se noient aussi? <----------------
<Evaldas>   ----------------> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ En nage synchronisée, si une nageuse se noie, est-ce que les autres se noient aussi? <----------------
<bekks> TeamRocket1233c: Then just ask - maybe someone can help you?
<FloodBot1> Evaldas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> odella: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TeamRocket1233c> ikonia: Specifically if Lumix's play nice with Ubuntu.
<TeamRocket1233c> ikonia: Or Cybershots.
<Evaldas>   ||| /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Pourquoi les établissements ouverts 24 heures sur 24 ont-ils des serrures ? |||
<Evaldas>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ L'amour. Il y a ceux qui en parlent et il y a ceux qui le font. A partir de quoi il m'apparaît urgent de me taire. !! <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<Evaldas>   €*°!°*€ /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Laquelle de ces phrases est vraie? La phrase suivante est fausse. La phrase précédente est vraie €*°!°*€
<Evaldas>    ( ) ( )  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Dans deux jours, demain sera hier.  ( ) ( )
<Evaldas>   (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·->> /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Il est intéressant de voir que les gens qui se moquent de la science-fiction se fient à la météo et aux économistes. <<-·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)_.·Ž¯)
<Evaldas>   (¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž(¯`·.ž  /!\ Attention "FFT" /!\ Un journal découpé en morceaux, ça n'intéresse pas une femme. Mais une femme découpée en morceaux, ça intéresse les journaux. !! ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)ž.·Ž¯)
<FloodBot1> Evaldas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> TeamRocket1233c: I'm busy at the moment
<FloodBot1> odella: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TeamRocket1233c> ikonia: I'm about to get outta here anyways, since it's impossible to ask anything with this flooding. lol
<ikonia> bye
<bekks> TeamRocket1233c: They should be detected as USB mass storage device - and then they will work just fine, using digikam, e.g.
<TeamRocket1233c> ikonia: I'll be in offtopic, which should hopefully be easier to speak in ATM.
<fugitivecoast> How do you disable the nouveau kernel to install an nvidia?
<TeamRocket1233c> ikonia: Don't tolerate spammers very well, have to deal with them all the time in dA chat and they royally tick me off.
<ikonia> TeamRocket1233c: yet you're talking about it in a support channel and adding to the noise.....
<zykotick9> fugitivecoast: actually installing nvidia-propritary (if you use ubuntu method) will automatically blacklist nouveau
<fugitivecoast> zykotick9: how do I go about doing this?
<zykotick9> fugitivecoast: install nvidia... from the drivers thing.
<fugitivecoast> I am sorry, I am still pretty new to ubuntu, what drivers thing
<zykotick9> fugitivecoast: sorry, i don't know what it's called these days...
<fugitivecoast> I have jockey installed which is supposed to be for proprietary drivers but I can not figure out how to use it to install those drivers
<zykotick9> fugitivecoast: if you have a recent nvidia card you could just use "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<BluesKaj> fugitivecoast, alt+F2 , type jockey
<fugitivecoast> zykotick9: i will try this
<BluesKaj> guyg or better still use zykotick9 's suggestion
<BluesKaj> oops fugitivecoast
<fugitivecoast> zykotick9: I will have to reboot after this correct?
<zykotick9> fugitivecoast: yes
<fugitivecoast> zykotick9: Thank you
<fugitivecoast> while this is going I was wondering what the difference is between the 32bit and 64bit os
<zykotick9> fugitivecoast: ammount of memory supported is probably the biggest difference
<fugitivecoast> I am guessing that 64 would support more
<zykotick9> fugitivecoast: 32bit is limited to less then 4GB (unless you use the "hack" called PAE, but you shouldn't)
<fugitivecoast> oh okay thank you
<neha_> any admin speaks urdu/hindi?
<BluesKaj> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<BluesKaj> neha_, ^
<neha_> dhanyawad.. i meen thenk u
<Frogzilla> Quick question, I have PPTPD VPN setup on my 12.04 Server, how can I monitor data being transfered?
<Ogredude> Frogzilla: I don't know how to monitor it, but I do know that you'll only ever be able to tell how much data is going through that tunnel, not what the data is.
<Frogzilla> Ogredude: So I won't be able to see what people are doing? How do I know if people are using the VPN to do illegal things?
<Ogredude> Frogzilla: you can't.
<Ogredude> a VPN tunnel is encrypted, unless you've got a supercomputer handy to do your decryption, there is no man-in-the-middle attack on a VPN
<Frogzilla> Ogredude: So somebody could download 1 terabyte of pirated things, and I would have no idea? Ever?
<Frogzilla> Ogredude: I host the VPN so even from server-side I can't see?
<Ogredude> Frogzilla: you'd know they transferred a terrabyte of stuff, but you'd never be able to tell *what* stuff
<Ogredude> the whole point of VPN is that it's a virtual *private* network
<qubit> Frogzilla: yes, if you are the vpn endpoint, you can see what comes out of the vpn
<Frogzilla> qubit: Any idea how?
<qubit> Frogzilla: depends how you want to monitor, you can use something like `ntop` to get general info, or tcpdump to see data
<RomulusDaniel> hello
<Frogzilla> qubit: More like something to notice how much data is flowing, and if I see a huge spike, like a 4 gig file downloaded, I'd like to see where the data was transfered from, e.g. piratebay or isohunt
<Ogredude> good old man-at-the-endpoint attack, eh?
<qubit> Frogzilla: ntop then
<RomulusDaniel> i need help pls
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RomulusDaniel> i want to make an installation usb stick
<RomulusDaniel> i followed all the steps
<RomulusDaniel> and the command syslinux /dev/ doesent work
<RomulusDaniel> can anyone help?
<RomulusDaniel> bye
<Ogredude> RomulusDaniel: what do you mean "doesn't work"? head off to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the exact command you're using and the response you get, please.
<Ogredude> RomulusDaniel: also be a little more patient goddamnit
<RomulusDaniel> ok thx
<RomulusDaniel> i did what you said
<Pici> RomulusDaniel: you need to provide us with the URL that the pastebin gave you
<RomulusDaniel> ok
 * Ogredude dies a little inside
<RomulusDaniel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1440381/
<Ogredude> RomulusDaniel: okay and now link us to the instructions you're following.
<Ogredude> I think I see the problem.
<RomulusDaniel> i want to make a bootable usb for installing ubuntu12.10
<RomulusDaniel> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html
<ekhaat> RomulusDaniel: are you on a live cd?
<RomulusDaniel> no
<RomulusDaniel> i am on an old version of ubuntu
<guntbert> RomulusDaniel: syslinux /dev/sX1 means: syslinux /dev/sdb1    or   syslinux /dev/sdc1   or ...  depending on your situation
<ekhaat> RomulusDaniel: so you have ubuntu 12.10 installed?
<Ogredude> RomulusDaniel: yeah here's your problem, that's a really involved way of doing it. This way might be easier. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<RomulusDaniel> nope
<ekhaat> RomulusDaniel: What have you then?
<RomulusDaniel> w8
<ekhaat> oh
<RomulusDaniel> 10.10
<RomulusDaniel> Ubuntu 10.10
<ekhaat> RomulusDaniel: boot from livecd, in the dash type usb, "create startup disk" or something shoul come up, and just run that
<Ogredude> RomulusDaniel: also http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<RomulusDaniel> yes but i can't make a cd
<ekhaat> RomulusDaniel: hmm, why not?
<Ogredude> RomulusDaniel: well then skip the boot from livecd part, follow http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<RomulusDaniel> because i don;t have the hardware to create a dvd
<ekhaat> RomulusDaniel: ok
<Dougie187> can anyone help with this issue "rtorrent: Could not open/bind port for listening: Address family not supported by protocol"? I get it when I try to run rtorrent on core armhf 12.04.
<RomulusDaniel> thats way i want to install from usb
<kloqq> hi
<Porto> hi, i've ubuntu 12.10 and i lost my wireless 10 in 10 minutes
<Porto> anyone can help?
<RomulusDaniel> i;ll try that link thx
<Porto> please
<ekhaat> RomulusDaniel: Does 10.10 not have that startup disk creation utility? I don't remember
<kloqq> I've got a half-installed ubuntu (not working fully only log in display), can I reach it via another cpu in some way?
<Nightwatch> what does it mean when you get an Invalid Argument on a du -sh command?
<Nightwatch> http://pastebin.ca/2293626
<ekhaat> Porto: Not sure what you mean by "lost my wireless 10 in 10 minutes"
<salihk87> Hello guys, i have a serious problem but i don't know how to solve it. When i click shutdown ubuntu stucks. I am using 12.04 LTS
<Pici> Nightwatch: don't use a * at the end. the space in your filename is confusing du
<kloqq> is there anyway i can reinstall Ubuntu on a notebook from another cpu?
<Nightwatch> Pici - now it just hangs
<zykotick9> Pici: personally i use "du -sh *" on a regular basis...
<Nightwatch> and du -sh * works on all other cases
<zykotick9> kloqq: perhaps reask your question without using the work "cpu" (as that doesn't make any sense)
<Nightwatch> ok, same result Pici - invalid argument
<etfb> Is there a way to stop that overlaid command-line thing appearing whenever I press Alt?
<kloqq> zykotick9:what do you mean? I meant can I re-install ubuntu on the notebook via another computer?
<zykotick9> kloqq: sorry that was suppose to be word, not work...
<ekhaat> Nightwatch: well, what is the argument? or rather the whole commandline you are typing
<Pici> Nightwatch: hm... I've seen similar errors with unescaped spaces...
<zykotick9> kloqq: not that i'm aware of, unless you take the HD out of one, and put it in the other
<Nightwatch> ekhaat - I pasted
<Nightwatch> nothing else
<Nightwatch> think I have a file system issue
<zykotick9> Nightwatch: can you just ignore the error?  "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" ?
<ekhaat> Nightwatch: ok, sorry
<kloqq> zykotick9:damn, because I can access the notebook via grub or whatever its called, but I have no idea how I'm to send over files etc to another computer
<zykotick9> kloqq: network boot/installs are possible, but not something i've done before
<kloqq> zykotick9:ah okay, if I'd download an installation unto a usb-stick?
<zykotick9> kloqq: usb boot/install should be straight forward
<kloqq> zykotick9:but then I'll loose all files I've got on it right? the notebook also has dual partitition with windows XP on it, but that only gives a blue screen
<zykotick9> kloqq: yes, reinstalling from usb would wipe system most likely.  good luck, don't reply to me further - i won't see it.
<ekhaat> kloqq: are you able to boot from a livecd?
<kloqq_> hmm
<deper29> zykotick9: he could boot from network and install could he not?
<Porto> anyone can help please
<zykotick9> deper29: ya, that's possible.
<kloqq_> zykotick9:I'm sorry, the browser just shut down, what was the last thing you said?
<deper29> oh, n/m, you mentioned that :P
<deper29> sorry, just got here and am catching up
<zykotick9> kloqq_: don't include me in your messages, i won't see it.  best of luck.
<ekhaat> Porto: Not sure what you mean by "lost my wireless 10 in 10 minutes"
<kloqq_> zykotick9: thanks, and thanks for the tips!
<Porto> ekhaat dono if is the driver
<ekhaat> Porto: Still not sure what you mean by "lost my wireless 10 in 10 minutes"
<Porto> i try to open a website and doesn't open and i click in network wirless icon and restart the connection
<Porto> and i can open the page
<Porto> my wireless is bcm4313 i think
<RomulusDaniel> i maneged to create the usb for installation but now i get the message: This kenrnel requires the following features notpresent on the CPU
<RomulusDaniel> please use a kernel appropiate for your CPU
<ekhaat> Porto: do you mean you loose connection after 10 minutes?
<Porto> yap
<Porto> 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313
<Porto> is that
<Porto> the issue
<Porto> :(
<FloodBot1> Porto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ekhaat> Porto: you using 12.04?
<Porto> sorry 12.10
<RomulusDaniel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1440586/
<ekhaat> Porto: ok, I haven't had that problem. Have you tried to restart your wireless router?
<Porto> yes, in window$ i don't have that issue
<RomulusDaniel> can anyone help?
<ekhaat> hmm
<tgm4883> I've created a custom upstart job and placed it in /etc/init/ and rebooted, but it still says unknown job when trying to work with it
<fugitivecoast> what is the command to restart the x server?
<zykotick9> fugitivecoast: "sudo service lightdm restart" should work, assuming you use lightdm
<fugitivecoast> thank you
<Porto> ekhaat the security wireless is wpa & wpa2
<Porto> and the ecriptation tkip & aes
<RomulusDaniel> pls anyone :)
<ekhaat> Porto: well, I'm afraid I don't know too much about all that. But I've heard people having problems with some routers even with windows being cut off the network
<Porto> ekhaat i run grep 'blacklist' /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Porto> and appears http://paste.ubuntu.com/1440603/
<ekhaat> Porto: Then you probably know more about all this than me :-)
<Jordan_U> Porto: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<Porto> Jordan_U can i grep?
<Porto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1440608/
<domo_> hey everyone.. my syslog is simply empty
<domo_> ive restarted rsyslogd and that has not helped at all
<domo_> any ideas?
<RomulusDaniel> i'll try diferent channel bye
<Porto> Jordan_U you check the pastbin?
<Jordan_U> Porto: I'm doing so now, please be patient.
<Porto> great
<Porto> Jordan_U if bcm43xx appears in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Porto> the mod doesn't start in restart of ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Porto: The open source driver for broadcom wireless cards is now called b43, bcm43xx is the old name.
<Porto> ah ok
<deper29> Jordan_U: would he have better luck with a proprietary driver than the open source one?
<Jordan_U> deper29: According to the bug reports I'm reading that may be the case, yes.
<pinebei> hey. my video tends to work really well. youtube, vimeo etc but i like to watch shows on citytv but they don't work on any browser. could someone give me a hand figuring it out. here is a link to a video: http://video.citytv.com/video/detail/2016437660001.000000/my-whole-life-is-thunder/
<humberto> Has anyone experienced this?
<humberto> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/216827
<Porto> Jordan_U -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59694/what-driver-should-i-use-for-bcm4313
<Porto> i think that is the way what you think?
<dr_willis> pinebei:  totally black video screen here.
<pinebei> dr_willis: yeah, that is what i get. but it is just flash which works everywhere else for me. do you know why it is black?
<dr_willis> no idea.. its flash.. its supriseing it works at all. ;)
<dr_willis> I would guess it s somthing th site is doing weirdly. ive had sites that use advertisements goof up on linux.
<pinebei> dr_willis: are there any work arounds that you know of?
<deper29> pinebei: what browser are you using?
<balduin> hi, knew everyone the in which directory trac.wsgi should be?
<Jordan_U> Porto: This appears to be the bug you're seeing: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=861022 and at least one person has said that they don't have this problem (or the related warning messages) when using the proprietary driver. I normally recommend open source drivers, but in this case it's worth trying the STA driver.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 861022 in kernel "[abrt]: WARNING: at drivers/net/wireless/brcm80211/brcmsmac/main.c:7968 brcms_c_wait_for_tx_completion+0x8a/0xa0 [brcmsmac]()" [Unspecified,New]
<Porto> yap i gona reboot to try
<Porto> brb
<deper29> Jordan_U: in my experience with anything linux, the proprietary drivers are so much better than the open source ones. I agree iwth you though, I normally recommend open source as well
<SunMoonStar> anyone here been able to get rhythmbox to work with pandora? If so please let me know how you did it thank you
<SunMoonStar> nvm I think I got the plugin to work
<pinebei> deper29: i have tried it using firefox and chromium
<deper29> pinebei: yeah, just tried both as well :(
<pinebei> deper29: i assume it didn't work for you either
<deper29> nope
<pinebei> deper29:  any ideas what is wrong with it or how to fix it?
<deper29> pinebei: i'm checking stuff now. it's likely a flash issue
<arronhunt> Hey guys...my VPS is having issues. I can ssh in but I'm getting request timeouts when I try and ping it 66.172.33.142
<arronhunt> anyone know where I can begin troubleshooting?
<Jordan_U> arronhunt: Your server is probably behind a firwall that blocks ICMP echo requests (pings).
<arronhunt> oops it is suddenly working
<arronhunt> Thanks Jordan_U
<LaRock> HelloComputer15, is there a way to safly download a older verson of Ubunto for a laptop that hate some newest linux-kernels
<LaRock> *ftw
<Jordan_U> arronhunt: You're welcome.
<LaRock> .hello, is there a way to safly download a older verson of Ubunto for a laptop that hate some newest linux-kernels
<linxeh> LaRock: archive.ubuntu.org ?
<LaRock> I know it was there, could find it
<Jordan_U> LaRock: What problem are you having with newer kernels? Staying with unsupported kernels forever isn't a great idea.
<linxeh> .com even
<mrojas6996> hello! I have a small problem
<daftykins> !ask | mrojas6996
<ubottu> mrojas6996: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> LaRock:  theres the archive ubunti sites that have all the old versions.. Not sure how the term 'safely' applies...
<MonkeyDust>  LaRock http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<LaRock> Jordan_U, have a Aspire One D270, and have tryed alot of the lates linux distros now, and apernetly it just hate some linux kernels (acording to google)
<LaRock> Thanks
<mrojas6996> I installed the privative driver of the Realtek HD Audio, but the privative driver only supports the Kernel 3.2 and 2.6..., I don't know it, then I install and the f*ck*ng program is destroyed ALL config of my ALSA sound
<mrojas6996> I can not to execute the alsamixer or nothing to else
<Jordan_U> LaRock: You haven't said what problem(s) you're seeing specifically.
<LaRock> its just finnish the install and when I try to boot it it just frezes is a mather of seconds
<daftykins> !no | mrojas6996
<ubottu> mrojas6996: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<crowdedhouse> !cn | crowdedhouse
<ubottu> crowdedhouse, please see my private message
<mrojas6996> eh? I do not to know  that you say :S
<mrojas6996> sorry i dont speak norwegian
<mrojas6996> and my english is so experimental, hahaha, and the channels of ubuntu in spanish is so frozen :/
<k1l_> mrojas6996: so you used a ppa and that wrecked up the configs?
<mrojas6996> kll_ amm, I have not uses PPA's I downloaded the file from the Realtek page
<mrojas6996> *used
<mrojas6996> the f*ck**g file has broken all my config, and replaced and deleted files and directories
<mrojas6996> so I can not hear anything on my PC
<dr_willis> staying calm and collected will get you better help then going berzerk.
<shantorn> mrojas6996, keep the language clean
<mrojas6996> sorry but I am so angry for this :(
<zoite_> then kill yourself
<zoite_> omg
<zoite_> this was the wrong channel
<mrojas6996> only I have the echo's and reverberations of the Realtek program that is in Windows
<mrojas6996> sorry, is I wanted, no have
<mrojas6996> Only I want the echo's of the realtek cards, and sound FX
<mrojas6996> that is in Windows
<mrojas6996> so I wanted to install the privative driver, and look... my alsa is broken
<mrojas6996> I need to reinstall all and remove this package
<pinebei> deper29: any luck?
<datname0x> i get this error when iam trying to install somethink from ubuntu software center Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.76'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<zlacker> datname0x: whats the output of sudo apt-get check ?
<datname0x> zlacker, Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... Done
<RomulusDaniel> what version should i install for non pae cpu processor
<RomulusDaniel> of Ubuntu
<dr_willis> RomulusDaniel:  you have to go with 12.04 i belive.
<RomulusDaniel> but not LTE?
<dr_willis> 12.04 is LTS
<datname0x> zlacker, it gives me an authentication error
<RomulusDaniel> i tryed but it fails because pae
<mopeyennui> Hello. I have a problem with lubuntu. I need to kill a virtual monitor.. I only use one desktop.
<dr_willis> I think however the default UBUNTU installer does do pae. Lubuntu and xubuntu does not.
<mrojas6996> anyone know how to uninstall at least what the install of a. tar.bz2 installed?
<RomulusDaniel> ok
<dr_willis> mrojas6996:  it could be most anything, to anywhere. totally depends on what was in it.
<RomulusDaniel> but i have low ram
<RomulusDaniel> what should i install?
<mrojas6996> is there any way to generate a script that uses the contents of that package to install or remove content that I install? as do. deb
<mrojas6996> *installed
<mrojas6996> not is "i install" is "installed"
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: Could you please rephrase the question? What is your end goal?
<mrojas6996> I have to re-configure ALSA and reinstall
<mrojas6996> the guides in internet not work in my config
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: What problem are you having and what guide(s) are you trying to follow?
<mrojas6996> i can't open Alsamixer
<mrojas6996> and I not have sound
<mrojas6996> the privative driver has broken my ALSA
<Jordan_U> RomulusDaniel: I believe that the Lubuntu installer uses a non-pae kernel by default. Have you tried that?
<mrojas6996> and the guides I follow totally and not work the steps
<RomulusDaniel> i will
<RomulusDaniel> thx
<tarelerulz> Do any of you have  a  Android Tablet?
<k1l_> tarelerulz: where is the ubuntu issue?
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: You still haven't said what guides you're trying to follow.
<mrojas6996> sorry my english is so bad...
<mrojas6996> and the ubuntu-es channel is frozen
<tarelerulz> When I plug the Tablet nothing happens.  When I use MTP fuse  , I could put small files on it , sub  ,but the movie itself did not transfer on.  Anyone else have this problem
<mrojas6996> I have sound in my PC, ALSA is broken, when I try to execute the command: alsamixer, it shows: can not open mixer: No such file or directory
<mrojas6996> alsa is broken because I installed a driver that only supports the 3.0 kernel and 2.6 kernel
<mrojas6996> and i have the 3.5 kernel
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: If you boot an Ubuntu 12.10 LiveCD/USB does sound work?
<mrojas6996> when i follow the guides that says "How to reinstall ALSA" or something, install all the packages but no sound
<mrojas6996> Yes, when I boot from my LiveUSB the sound work
<daftykins> you need to reinstall the packages and force config defaults to return, not just check they're installed
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: What guides did you follow?
<mrojas6996> even, the sound worked before of I install the privative driver
<mrojas6996> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313253&page=15
<mrojas6996> it guide is that i follow
<mrojas6996> other guides are in spanish
<mrojas6996> but is the same
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: What proprietary driver did you install? Why did you install it? How did you install it?
<mrojas6996> the propietary driver is the Realtek High definition audio for linux 3.0 kernel, I installed but I would the audio FX' that is in my Windows 7
#ubuntu 2012-12-15
<mrojas6996> i installed the driver uncompressing the .tar.bz2 file and executing the "install" file
<dr_willis> so it compiled and then installed the drivers/modules?
<mrojas6996> yes
<mrojas6996> all automatically
<dr_willis> weird they had an install file.. ;) normally its just directions.
<Jordan_U> mrojas6996: Please link to the tar.bz2 file that you used.
<mrojas6996> ok
<mrojas6996> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs
<mrojas6996> i downloaded this with another browser, but chromium not work in this older page
<bubba1> Hi, newb looking for help installing usb wireless adapter
<root> What channel can i find VPN help?
<k1l_> !rootirc > Guest62360
<ubottu> Guest62360, please see my private message
<k1l_> !alis > Guest62360
<blahhhh> where might i find help for vpn?
<k1l_> ask alis for a specific channel
<k1l_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Gacnt> Does anybody know a channel where I can ask VPN related channels? If not I have a simple question I have a VPN setup and I'm wondering how to restrict certain ports from certain accounts.
<Porto> Jordan_U
<Porto> back :S
<Porto> the issue now is connecting wireless with tkip
<Porto> :S
<She153> hello
<She153> i am having a problem running a game i downloaded
<She153> i have installed wine tricks
<She153> and wine
<She153> any help will be appreciated
<She153> im new to unbuntu
<k1l_> She153: best is to see in the wine appdb to see if there are some workarounds
<k1l_> !appdb | She153
<ubottu> She153: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bubba1> hi, just looking for help setting up a wireless usb
<MrGizmo757> Hey con somebody help me out?  i upgraded to 12.10 and my Intel HD 3000 graphics are terrible.  they worked fine in 12.04. are there any solutions?
<She153> yes it is in the winedb
<k1l_> She153: its not enough to be in the db. see what is needed to get the game running and see how good it runs
<She153> k1l_: it is in the db
<k1l_> She153: yes. then read what is written there
<She153> just says a bunch of gold platinum silver
<bubba1> hi, looking for some help installing wireless usb drivers
<Psi-Jack> She153: The channel is not here for you to PM people with, randomly. PLEASE USE THE CHANNEL!
<She153> wow
<She153> so rude
<Psi-Jack> No, it's completely rude to randomly PM people.
<Tex_Nick> bubba1 : state your version of linux & the adapter manufacturer & model ... that will give people here a better idea of what you're wanting to install
<misterhe> im running ubuntu 12.04 and my computer wont resume from suspend. i hear the hdds spin up, and the fans running, but no power to my usb mouse/kb and no display
<bubba1> Linksys AE2500 dual -band wireless usb adapter
<She153> someone told me
<bubba1> im running ubuntu 12.04
<She153> you could not run games as root
<k1l_> bubba1: can you show the line from that adapter in "lsusb"
<Psi-Jack> She153: root is not a normal user. Don't use it as such.
<Psi-Jack> She153: Secondly. Do not use Enter as if it were punctuation. It's not punctuation.
<bubba1> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:003a Linksys AE2500 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter
<She153> It is a bad habit , No need to like tell me how to type ... Im just trying to get this game to run and if i knew linux alot better than what i know , I most liekly would not be in here seeking advice/help
<Psi-Jack> She153: If you
<Psi-Jack> She153: Kept doing this
<Psi-Jack> She153: It would be less
<She153> I do get your point
<Psi-Jack> She153: likely for people to
<Psi-Jack> She153: help you.  Get the point? :)
<She153> Thanks , bad habits =(
<k1l_> bubba1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805830  see this thread. i seems its not that easy/possible
<k1l_> She153: i told you to read the appdb entries.
<Psi-Jack> She153: So, explain the problem, what errors you get trying, etc.. People need details to actually even begin to start helping you.
<bubba1> okay bummer. thanks anyway.
<k1l_> She153: there a millions of games with millions of combinations wiht linux and wine. so see the appdb entries and read if its possible to play the game or its even not playable.
<k1l_> She153: that is not a ubuntu issue, its more a wine-issue.
<Psi-Jack> Ohh, is this about wine?
<She153> Sorta yes
<misterhe> any ideas what could cause all usb peripherals to stop working after resuming from suspend? all the results ive got from searches has been for laptop issues; havent worked for me
<She153> let me explain
<She153> I downloaded this game that is in the winedb , I installed it , Clicked the .exe it brought up the menu to start the game than disappeared
<She153> a friend told me i could not run the game as a root , so than i installed kuser and tried to add another user but failed to do so
<She153> yes i am a noob of ubuntu/linux , if i could remove the partition to put windows back onto this computer i would
<daftykins> She153: what's stopping you removing the partition?
<Psi-Jack> She153: This problem is not Ubuntu-related specifically, but wine. Wine support is in #winehq
<Tex_Nick> bubba1 : there is also another link http://www.grailbox.com/2012/05/installing-cisco-linksys-ae2500-wireless-adapter-in-linux/ where comments seem to indicate people have had success ... looks like you'll need to use ndiswrapper with the winDoze XP driver
<She153> thank you everyone
<ramon__> anyone know where this class xajax.inc.php in ubuntu? I need to run a form in a web browser and save data in a mysql DB
<ramon__> guest
<ramon__> good evening.  Anyone know where this class xajax.inc.php in ubuntu? I need to run a form in a web browser and save data in a mysql DB?
<tomreyn> ramon__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xajax.inc.php&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<ramon__> tomreyn: thank you very much.
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<marianne> hey guys... usb mouse issues... can someone point me in the direction of the fix?
<marianne> running 12.04 on a sony viao
<k1l_> !rootirc > KiKiRiKi2
<ubottu> KiKiRiKi2, please see my private message
<tomreyn> !ask | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> sorry, that's the wrong auto-answer :)
<tomreyn> i was looking for one saying you should try to provide more details
<high-hat> shrug i thought it fit
<tomreyn> a better explanation of the problem and the output of the "lsusb" command (run in a temrinal) would help
<Tex_Nick> marianne : in terminal type - lsusb ... see if you're mouse is in the resulting list ... if so paste the line here ... that might better help people to help you
<marianne> Tex_Nick: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c51b Logitech, Inc. V220 Cordless Optical Mouse for Notebooks
<puppy_parade> is there a way to find out what is messing up my totem and vlc video playback? totem is flickering, and neither of them will play video at all above a certain window size.
<puppy_parade> this happens a few days after I reboot.
<intelikey> hi
<marianne> Tex_Nick: it will either freeze at random or move around like I'm trying to highlight stuff
<Tex_Nick> marianne : does your trackpad work ?
<deper29> is someone able to help me with mounting an nfs share? I am doing everything correct as far as I can tell, but my nfs server refuses the mount for all directories except one. my syslog http://bpaste.net/show/64472/
<THE_DUDEZ0R> is it possible to migrate from Ubuntu to Mint?
<k1l_> !mint | THE_DUDEZ0R
<ubottu> THE_DUDEZ0R: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<marianne> Tex_Nick: the trackpad has the same kind of issue
<Tex_Nick> does the trackpad work ok with the mouse disconnected ?
<intelikey> the_dudezor   in short  yes possible.   easy...  no.
<marianne> Tex_Nick:no... it's just as ramdom
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: run it from a terminal window, make it log (if possible), tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<tomreyn> ...then reproduce the issue and see what is logged/printed to the terminal
<Sara> hey I got a install file with txt extention. it is vmware 7. how can i install a txt file?
<Tex_Nick> marianne : bout a yera ago a friend had a similar problem on an acer laptop ... what i had to do was disable the trackpad in BIOS ... it's a kludge to have to do that ... but you might give it a try
<escott> deper29, what line is working and what isnt
<Gwennifer> How do I make changes to my display settings using xrandr permanent?
<intelikey> sara do you mean "execute" it?    sh /path/to/filename.txt
<misterhe> im running ubuntu 12.04 and my computer wont resume from suspend. i hear the hdds spin up, and the fans running, but no power to my usb mouse/kb and no display
<marianne> Tex_Nick: thanks, I'll give it a try... it's only a setting, so it's easy to enable if it doesn't help
<deper29> escott: if I do "sudo mount server:/mnt/user/Books /mnt" that works. if I do "sudo mount server:/mnt/user/anything_else /mnt" that doesn't
<puppy_parade> I'm not seeing any log options for totem
<Sara> I don't know. its supposed to be installed but the install files in ubuntu are usually deb this one is txt
<Sara> its confusing
<Tex_Nick> marianne : right ... if that doesn't help ask agani in here ... you'll probly find a better solution from someone else ... good luck
<intelikey> sara you can try to execute it.   sh /path/to/filename.txt
<tomreyn> Sara: either the filename extension is incorrect or, more likely, it's actually not an installer but a text file which explains how the installation process works.
<escott> deper29, i guess check the permission on the server for those folders
<zykotick9> deper29: if you are using NFS, perhaps only /mnt/user/Books is exported?
<Sara> the file is on desktop so it is sh /Desktop?
<deper29> zykotick9: if I pastebin my /etc/exports would that help?
<Sara> hmm ok thanks :)
<intelikey> sara i would look inside first to see if tomreyn's post applies.  and without the leading slash   Desktop/filename......
<zykotick9> deper29: can you see what's exported?  is it /mnt/user or something else?
<gharz> guys, i miss ubuntu. just so happened that my laptop has pre installed win8... anyone successfully installed ubuntu alongside with win8? please help. thanks!
<deper29> zykotick9: if I ssh in, there is stuff in /mnt/user on the server
<puppy_parade> tomreyn, " freetype spu text error: Breaking unbreakable line" is all that appears, and that is only for VLC
<tomreyn> Sara: you can also install the 'file' package and run the 'file' command it provides on the file in question, this will give you a mostly reliable idea of what type of file it is.
<zykotick9> deper29: stuff yes, but what's in /etc/exports?
<gharz> anyone?
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: might be that you need to install !codecs
<gharz> !uefi
<tomreyn> !codecs > puppy_parade
<ubottu> puppy_parade, please see my private message
<msdaisy> gharz, yes. tons of people. Do you need a guide to dual boot?
<deper29> zykotick9: http://bpaste.net/show/64476/
<deper29> that is my exports
<intelikey> tomreyn  just out of curiousity </sp>  does file still ignore .extentions when determining file type ?
<Anonymous83n> hello
<gharz> msdaisy: yes please... i don't want to install ubuntu using virtualbox... :(
<puppy_parade> I have the restricted extras installed. Video works fine, for a while
<gharz> msdaisy: a wubi installed is preferred
<tomreyn> intelikey: i think it still ignores extensions and interprets magic bytes exlusively. but have not studied its source code.
<zykotick9> deper29: ya, just exporting /mnt/user instead of individual directories would be a LOT easier...
<Gwennifer> Is there a way to give myself write access to all system files? I'm really tired of having to give myself access every time :x
<zykotick9> deper29: you should be able to get to TV Music Movies Downloads Books though
<jrib> Gwennifer: what are you doing exactly that requires you to do that so often?
<deper29> zykotick9: the server is actually running unRAID, and so every time I make something in the web interface that is under /mnt/user it makes a new entry automatically
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: i think you may want to file a bug, since it's obscure enough that it's unlikely you'll find one here right now who knows the answer.
<Sara> thanks everyone vmware is working
<zykotick9> deper29: i have no idea what that is - and i'll be dropping out at this point.  best of luck.
<puppy_parade> I've had someone suggest it was flash and my Radeon drivers
<Gwennifer> jrib: My Intel graphics and monitor is poorly recognized on Ubuntu
<jrib> Gwennifer: go on...
<puppy_parade> this doesn't happen on my laptop, so I am inclined to blame it in AMD
<msdaisy> !wubi | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<deper29> zykotick9: it's linux is all it is.
<puppy_parade> and the Radeon drivers are still not usable.
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: it does sound like a driver issue to me. but i'm just guessing really.
<gharz> msdaisy: i already used wubi but i can't boot due to uefi issue with windows 8
<Gwennifer> jrib: I fixed the problem, sort of, but I still need write access and doing sudo <texteditor> gets really, really annoying really quickly
<zykotick9> deper29: and with that comment, i won't be seeing your posts further, good luck.
<puppy_parade> is there a way to reset it without logging out or rebooting?
<jrib> Gwennifer: you're not answering my question, so it's hard to suggest the best course of action for you.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: closing and restarting the application is insufficient then?
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: look into the xrandr command to reset your video output.
<puppy_parade> right, I have to live with the viewable area getting a little smaller every time I want to watch a video
<puppy_parade> It's maddenning.
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: you can also try upgrading / downgrading drivers, and to try the open source ones (which can be a good option either in general or just to ensure it's indeed the driver that's at fault, not your hardware)
<puppy_parade> I upgraded to 12.10 for the oss drivers
<puppy_parade> and they were still unusable
<puppy_parade> I like being able to use all of my monitors
<intelikey> is there a free vmware ?
<puppy_parade> I think they have a free version, but virtual is a great way to get into VMs intelikey
<puppy_parade> *virtualbox
<intelikey> ty puppy_parade
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: radeon r300 drivers worked quite well for me on 12.04, including multi-monitor output.
<puppy_parade> I have a 7000 series card
<puppy_parade> support for them is still very rough
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: then you may want a newer kernel, too
<kelvinella> very annoying, how come ubuntu wont do anything about it
<kelvinella> is there a way to disable screensaver while playing flash movie?
<puppy_parade> This card has been out nearly a year
<puppy_parade> I upraded to 12.10 for the newer kernel version, and it was still inadequate
<puppy_parade> I've done post release kernels before, and it's a pain
<jsbach> Are there any active mirrors for Ubuntu < 8.x?
<zykotick9> !eol | jsbach
<Flannel> jsbach: You realise those are all EOL and not supported (and many have major security holes) right?
<jrib> jsbach: all those versions are EOL and no longer supported.  Why not use a current, supported version?
<ms-daisy> jsbach, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: have you tried searching the web for an answer providing your very model name and a concise description of the major issue? i find this offten helps.
<jsbach> Flannel: Thanks for your input.
<jsbach> jrib: I have reasons.
<jsbach> ms-daisy: Thank you.
<Flannel> jsbach: old-releases will work fine.  It has mirrors and isos.  You just need to be aware of that fact first.
<jsbach> Flannel: Thanks again.
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: and so can reporting bugs, since chances are soemeone else reported it before, your bug report will be tagged a duplicate of that, and the other bug report has a workaround or fix in it.. that's part of why i suggested you file a bug.
<Ben64> jsbach: it also does not contain all the security fixes and could leave you vulnerable
<Tex_Nick> kelvinella : if you're using VLC there is an option to disable screensaver during playback
<Flannel> Ben64: He's aware, four times now.
<ms-daisy> The old releases are great for practicing attacks if that's what he's doing Flannel jsbach
<puppy_parade> who do I submit fglrx bugs to?
<raub> Quick nfs question: why am I being told rpc.statd is not being run? http://pastie.org/private/mdlvmbafdinijp4uotmvzg
<kelvinella> Tex_Nick, in ff or chrome
<tomreyn> puppy_parade: ati, i would guess
<kelvinella> Tex_Nick, and the option doesnt work in xubuntu
<Flannel> ms-daisy: Sure, but it's irresponsible to just hand it out without ensuring they're aware theyre getting unsupported (and potentially dangerous) software.
<raub> s/being run/running/
<Tex_Nick> kelvinella : sorry i thought you were playing flv files
<kelvinella> in xubuntu the screensaver just come on no matter what except i have to move the mouse once a while
<puppy_parade> I'm pretty sure ATI knows their drivers are crap
<ms-daisy> Last count 4 folks let him know Flannel ;) I was positing a valid reason for wanting them.
<tomreyn> kelvinella: try caffeine or file a bug with adobe about flash
<tomreyn> kelvinella: try caffeine or file a bug with adobe about flash
<Flannel> ms-daisy: There's plenty of valid reasons.  But usually its nice to make sure they respond (which is what I was waiting for) before handing it out.  He could've just as easily missed the rest of us and only seen the URL.  It only takes a few extra moments to have a proper conversation, and saves hours of headaches later.
<misterhe> im running ubuntu 12.04 and my computer wont resume from suspend. i hear the hdds spin up, and the fans running, but no power to my usb mouse/kb and no display
<marianne> Tex_Nick: I tried disabling the touchpad and still have the same issues with the pad and the mouse. any other suggestions?
<Guest48683> I have setup eth0 'shared to other computers' through network settings. However when a client tries to connect, the notifications show on and off repeatedly.. it works while it's connected but it immediately disconnects and reconnects. What might be the problem?
<ouyes> after install the nvidia driver, my window borders are all gone, where can I get mu window border back?
<ouyes> I am running ubuntu 12.10 amd64
<Tex_Nick> marianne : what version of linux are you running ... & what make & model is your laptop ?
<marianne> Tex_Nick: running 12.04 sony viao VGN-CS320J
<Tex_Nick> marianne : let me search a bit
<blackshirt> is apparmor just for confine aplication ?
<marianne> Tex_Nick: thank you
<She153> hmm
<tomreyn> in the philosophical or the carnivore sense?
<blackshirt> is apparmor just for confine aplication ?
<nibbler_> i have a hosted server, i installed 12.4 lts, the hoster (hetzner) has fast mirrors, but it seems he does not offer a Contents-amd64.gz or such, anyway apt-file update gives me: Ignoring source without Contents File:  http://mirror.hetzner.de/ubuntu/packages/dists/precise-backports/Contents-amd64.gz - any hint?
<She153> does anyone know how to remove ubuntu ?
<nibbler_> She153: just install whatever else you like
<ms-daisy> remove it from what She153 ?
<nibbler_> ...just don't want to switch everything to a new mirror.... makes sense to use the local one.
<tomreyn> blackshirt: its primary purpose is to reduce exploitability of bugs in certain applications
<tomreyn> !apparmor > blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt, please see my private message
<tomreyn> nibbler_: just tell them their mirror of this repository is incomplete
<She153> can someone help me remove ubuntu off this computer ?
<nibbler_> tomreyn: possibly the best solution....
<Sara> need to install vmware 7 on ubuntu 12.04. this is my error need a guide please
<Sara> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?12cycq00dflhc4c
<ms-daisy> how did you install it She153 ?  Is it a dual boot, is Ubuntu the only operating system on it, is it in a virtual machine, is it wubi?
<tomreyn> nibbler_: here's another mirror which shows this file should be there: http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/
<nibbler_> She153: answering the questions people ask you might be a good first step
<nibbler_> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> nibbler_: fwiw, i just confirmed the files ar emissing on hetzner mirrors
<Sara> its not wubi itsnot instlaled on windows
<She153> nibbler : im sorry i had to let the dogs out
<Frankko> steam related questions go in what #channel?
<tomreyn> #elsewhere
<Frankko> tomreyn: rude
<She153> ms-daisy: remove it from backtrack
<She153> and that dont work nibbler
<ms-daisy> wut? She153 you want to remove ubuntu from backtrack???
<She153> backtrack is a distro of ubuntu
<Sara> any idea how i can solve the error for http://www.mediafire.com/view/?12cycq00dflhc4c (vmware 7 on ubuntu 12.04)
<Frankko> tomreyn: i asked so i will not bother ubuntu developers and users, and it is a complete hassle to make run on anything other than ubuntu. Someone might be helpful
<She153> i want to put windows back on my pc
<ms-daisy> Yes She153 , correct. So how could you possibly remove the os that backtrack is built upon?
<Frankko> She153: noone is stopping you
<ms-daisy> so you want to remove backtrack and replace it with windows She153 ?
<She153> yes
<Tex_Nick> marianne : out of curiosity try hitting the escape key ... does that help
<She153> why do i keep getting smart ass answers ?
<tomreyn> !steam > Frankko
<ubottu> Frankko, please see my private message
<ms-daisy> She153, it's not smart-ass at all. The way you remove it is entirely dependent on how it was installed.
<tomreyn> Frankko: and i apologize.
<She153> i meant that for franko
<ms-daisy> You can put windows on the machine by using the windows install CDs. That will completely remove everything currently on the computer and replace it with a new windows installation She153
<She153> ok maybe i need to talk to someone who knows what backtrack is
<marianne> Tex_Nick: let me try
<She153> no it wont
<ms-daisy> I know what backtrack is.
<bazhang_> She153, its NOT supported here
<bazhang_> She153, go to the backtrack channel for support.
<Tex_Nick> marianne : You may have activated some accessibility options with a key-combination
<bazhang_> #backtrack-linux She153
<ms-daisy> to remove backtrack bazhang_ ?
<She153> i have a windows live cd , and have changed the bios
<She153> to boot from cd
<ms-daisy> Perfect, you're on your way She153
<nibbler_> She153: stop trolling
<bazhang_> She153, how does this relate to ubuntu support.  ##windows for windows install help
<She153> it keeps going back to backtrack
<marianne> Tex_Nick: seems ok for now... I'll keep an eye on it... next problem is the title bar on the windows doesn't have the exit resize or expand buttons
<bazhang_> She153, again, not an ubuntu issue.
<ms-daisy> figure out what the bios setting is to boot from the CD. If it's not working then you don't have a bootable CD She153
<rawr> test
<rawr> anyone here use a tomato router?
<She153> hmm i have installed that cd on other computers
<bazhang_> rawr, try #test
<bazhang_> !alis | rawr have a search for their channel
<ubottu> rawr have a search for their channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rawr> I'm aware of a channel that exists I was asking if anyone here used it as their channel is dead
<rawr> thanks.
<bazhang_> rawr, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sara> I installed a package with txt extension.(install command :  sudo sh Desktop/VMware-Workstation-Full-7.0.0-203739.i386.txt ) it doesn't work how can i uninstall it?
<jrib> Sara: read documentation, ask author, read script
<Sara> where are these things?
<IdleOne> Sara: VMware-Workstation-Full-7.0.0-203739.i386.txt is a text file, not a package
<intelikey> sara    and  adding sudo to that command was your second mistake, and probably the biggest one.
<Tex_Nick> marianne : take a look at this ; http://askubuntu.com/questions/134172/window-title-bars-missing-occasionally-in-unity
<jrib> Sara: what do you mean?
<Sara> actually its not possible to open it with note pad or gedit
<stiltzkin> Hey, anyone want to help me figure out why fglrx is failing all of the sudden? All I get when I boot now is commandline, no GUI (this includes recovery mode). Here's what I think is the relevant portion of /var/log/kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1441008/
<Sara> I extracted it using terminal sudo sh Desktop/VMware-Workstation-Full-7.0.0-203739.i386.txt
<jrib> Sara: when you run files like that, they could do absolutely anything they want to your system.  You should only do that with files you absolutely trust
<tomreyn> !vmware | Sara
<ubottu> Sara: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Sara> and it asked for root privilage thats why i added sudo
<Tex_Nick> marianne : that's assuming you're runnint unity
<stiltzkin> For completeness, the output of uname -a is: Linux luna 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> stiltzkin, MINT?
<marianne> Tex_Nick: yes, unity... but I can't get the window to resize
<Tex_Nick> marianne : did you look at the link i posted above ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/134172/window-title-bars-missing-occasionally-in-unity
<marianne> Tex_Nick: yes, looking now
<Sara> tomreyn   doesn't say anything about uninstall process
<Tex_Nick> that will reset unity to default settings
<tomreyn> stiltzkin: first of all, install all available system updates. you are behind, and chances are this issue was since fixed.
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<tomreyn> stiltzkin: oh and what bazhang asked
<stiltzkin> No, I am not running Mint. And I am fully up to date, except this is not the latest version of Ubuntu - I attempted to upgrade and it failed
<robertzaccour> I was thinkin about somethin recently
<intelikey> howto "minimize" a window in full screen mode ?
<stiltzkin> All individual packages are updated however.
<robertzaccour> Never could figure out why its so much harder to forgive myself than it is someone else.
<tomreyn> stiltzkin: how did it fail? this would be something you should look into first of all.
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: How is this ubuntu support related?
<stiltzkin> If I remember correctly the updater itself crashed. It threw a lot of messages about conflicting packages (I apologize for not having specifics here, this was about a month ago) and having no way to recover the installation, I shut down the system. Now I'm just looking to see whether there's any way to get the GUI back or whether I just need to bite the bullet and reinstall.
<bazhang> stiltzkin, is that elementary OS?
<marianne_> Tex_Nick: can you resend the link please, my bird hit the power button and rebooted me
<stiltzkin> bazhang, what are you talking about
<bazhang> stiltzkin, the luna kernel
<stiltzkin> no, luna is my hostname
<tomreyn> luna would be the hostname, right
<tomreyn> it's not like it's part of the kernel version
<Tex_Nick> marianne : lol what happened to the bird ?
<stiltzkin> I would not be asking a question here unless it was ubuntu related.
<Tex_Nick> marianne_ : http://askubuntu.com/questions/134172/window-title-bars-missing-occasionally-in-unity
<marianne_> Tex_Nick: nothing... he's just being a tool... I took the tv remote away cuz he was eating the buttons
<tomreyn> stiltzkin: getting package conflicts fixed and installing the remaining updates can be a requirement to get your system back into a working state. you can use the "apt-get" command line utility to do it.
<tomreyn> !apt-get > stiltzkin
<ubottu> stiltzkin, please see my private message
<stiltzkin> ...why are you telling me how to use apt-get?
<tomreyn> stiltzkin: because i think you want to fix your package managemnet system and that you would probably have done so by now if you knew how to.
<stiltzkin> There is no problem with my packages though...
<stiltzkin> this is a driver proble
<tomreyn> stiltzkin: for a matter of fact, your kernel version is a couple patch levels behind, so at least you don't have the latest patches. which could be a cause of the issues you're running into.
<stiltzkin> Well yeah, it is...because as I said, the upgrade was not successful
<stiltzkin> I mean this is not a critical issue or anything, I can always reinstall. I'm really more just curious as to what happened and if it's easier to fix than to reinstall
<GMDynamics> Hello!
<Tex_Nick> marianne_ : the only thing in the link i provided of importance is ... in terminal type unity --reset ... this will reset unity to default settings ... the link tells warns you that preferences will be reset also
<tomreyn> hi GMDynamics
<GMDynamics> I'm really tired and accidentally ran sudo apt-get remove apt.
<DaemonicApathy> Awesome!
<Hajime> gmdynamics, thats no problem if you want remove it
<marianne_> Tex_Nick: I was in there setting some of the other fun things I like and the windows decorations go unchecked
<GMDynamics> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120531003431/castleminerz/images/thumb/5/58/Disgusted_Oh_God_Why.png/1067px-Disgusted_Oh_God_Why.png
<stiltzkin> Yeah, the driver itself is segfaulting. I think it's reinstall time unfortunately.
<GMDynamics> @Hajime i was that sarcasm ? :D
<ms-daisy> GMDynamics, you can replace it with dpkg.
<marianne_> Tex_Nick: thank you again...
<zykotick9> GMDynamics: i assume you want apt back?  do you know if anything else was removed with it?  download the DEB for apt and use dpkg to install it... hopefully that works.
<DaemonicApathy> GMDynamics, did you want to know how to reinstall apt?
<GMDynamics> dpkg is failing for some weird reason
<Hajime> gmdynamics, you can fetch apt,and install it with dpkg
<DaemonicApathy> http://www.ehow.com/how_8141696_reinstall-apt-ubuntu.html <~ 4 easy steps
<GMDynamics> dpkg keeps failin
<zykotick9> GMDynamics: error?
<GMDynamics> SegFault
<She153> does anyone know anything that will burn iso's ?
<GMDynamics> I'm thinking Ill just backup my stuff and reinstall
<Neo31> hello folks, i need to install libqt4-webkit 31 bit on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. is there a way to install it from the repository so it keeps updated or I have to install the deb manually!? thanks
<DaemonicApathy> She153: Ubuntu comes with Brasero.
<hualet> brasero
<Hajime> she153, a lot of tools was available, wodim, brasero,k3b ...
<bazhang> !burners > She153
<ubottu> She153, please see my private message
<OerHeks> Neo31,  it is in the actual repo's > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libqt4-webkit
<DaemonicApathy> OerHeks, that's 64-bit.
<Neo31> OerHeks: I need the 32 bit version to be installed and managed by a package manager on my ubuntu 64 bit (so it gets updates automaticaly)
<Neo31> is that possible ?
<ejv> what package is libreadline.so.6 in ?
<DaemonicApathy> !info libreadline.so.6
<ubottu> Package libreadline.so.6 does not exist in quantal
<ejv> well that's nonsense
<bazhang>  File libreadline.so.6 found in lib64readline6, libreadline6, libreadline6-dbg ejv
<ejv> i can't find the object, where does it reside
<p0s> what is the proper command for obtaining the installed version of a package? i've been reading dpkg/apt manpages for 30 minutes, can't figure it out on my own, sorry.
<tomreyn> Neo31: this very package is abailable for Ubuntu 12.04 precise i386 (32 bit) according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libqt4-webkit
<tomreyn> Neo31: as such you should be able to install it using your preferred package manager.
<DaemonicApathy> p0s: "dpkg -s <packagename>" works, afaik. No quotes or brackets.
<vitoscaletta> hello
<tomreyn> hi vitoscaletta
<p0s> DaemonicApathy: "dpkg -s" shows the status of the package, which can also be NOT installed.
<p0s> DaemonicApathy: so it will also succeed if the package is not installed, which makes it unsuitable for use in scripts
<Neo31> tomreyn: I am not sure if this is possible since I am using a 64 bit version and I need to install the 32 bit package
<DaemonicApathy> p0s: Does it not also have the version below the status for installed packages?
<tomreyn> Neo31: yes it's possible due to !multiarch
<ejv> found it, ubuntu is weird where it puts files, it was located in /lib/x86_64...
<p0s> DaemonicApathy: if the package is purged, it will not show anything. if it is not installed but configured, it WILL show the version
<tomreyn> Neo31: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<tomreyn> Neo31: sudo apt-get install libqt4-webkit:i386
<Neo31> tomreyn: ok, thanks a lot
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Dark_Haseo> i think i found the reason for my ubuntu to crash 0o0
<Dark_Haseo> is transmittion
<Sara> anybody knows how i can install VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.i386.bundle?
<Hatori> sara, maybe better using virtualbox
<Sara> I tried virtual box liked to know this one
<bill_> http://irc.freenode.net/
<Sara> do you know how to install it?
<fizyplankton> pretty sure i can guess the answer to this, but just how badly would it screw my computer over if i were to reboot during a distro upgrade?
<bill_> #ubuntu
<bill_> could u help
<ms-daisy> what's the issue bill_ ?
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: depends on where during the upgrade it is. why would you do this, though?
<bill_> i have a minecraft issue
<Hatori> fizyplankton thats commonly happen in ubuntu ... Great way if you are using rolling release
<ms-daisy> bill_, go to #minecraft
<bill_> env. is:
<bill_> ubuntu version (Lucid Lynx) 10.04 LTS
<bill_>     running on an HP-2133
<bill_>     2G ram
<bill_>     200G HDD
<bill_>     minecraft 1.4.5 & 1.3.2
<FloodBot1> bill_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: long story, but some part of X that operates the monitor frequantly dies on my laptop, however all processes created under X still run fine. its as if the monitor itself randomly dies (but it is NOT a hardare issue). i was doing a distro upgrade on it from 10.04 to 12.04. it was about a 1/3 of the war through the "installing upgrades" phase when it died. id rather not just wait 3 hours for the hdd light to stop b
<DaemonicApathy> bill_: (Re)Install Oracle Java and Minecraft, and try again.
<Tex_Nick> fizyplankton : a clean install is usually preferable to an upgrade
<bill_> not sure what u mean "flood"????
<tomreyn> bill_: to "flood" means posting more than three lines in quick succession
<DaemonicApathy> bill_: 5 lines of text in about one second.
<bill_> sorry
<fizyplankton> Tex_Nick: while i do agree, im using my laotop as a lab rat before i get the guts to upgrade my desktop, since i had to disable all xrander support and replace it with xcinerama and hand write my own xorg.conf from scratch, and im terrified that the upgrade might somehow break it, and on the off chance it does work, i want it to already have all of its configuration info. plus, my desktop root partition is over a tb
<bill_> was this due 2 pg brks?
<Zimm3r> Any good app like winscp for windows scp on the command line isn't working and i don't have access to windows
<DaemonicApathy> bill_: Yes.
<fizyplankton> Zimm3r: do you want to scp from a linux box to a linux box?
<dr_willis> Zimm3r:  nautilus can connect to ssh servers. or theres sshfs that mounts a ssh server to a local directory
<DaemonicApathy> Or install openssh for Terminal compatibility.
<mns> djsf
<Zimm3r> I just need to copy a text file and i can't seem to just copy and paste and scp keep complain of no file but I KNOW it is there as I ssh any typed pwd for the directory
<dr_willis> Zimm3r:  whats  the exact scp line you are using?
<fizyplankton> Zimm3r: be carefull about spaces in file names. either do \backslashes\ before\ spaces\ like\ this, "put the whole path in quotes", "or\ do\ both". i cant remember which combination youhave to use
<dr_willis> spaces and CaSe
<fizyplankton> do\ backslashes*
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: you could try to set the screen to a different resolution using xrandr, maybe that would get your output back. you could also "tail -f" the upgrade log file to get a better idea of how it's progressing.
<prome> ** check to see if there are spaces at the beginning of the file
<zykotick9> fizyplankton: NOT both " and \
<Zimm3r> nautilis worked kinda nice to be integrated but also hard to find lol
<Zimm3r> thanks it worked
<dr_willis> spaces in filenames = evil
<Zimm3r> nope all / and no " "
<dr_willis> ;)
<bill_> i'm running ubuntu version (Lucid Lynx) 10.04 LTS on an HP-2133 and minecraft freezes on its main screen
<DaemonicApathy> Java version?
<bill_> java 6
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: i cant to that thru ssh, and if i switch to a VTE on my lappy, there is a VERY high chance of X having a heart attack (it goes into a vicious cycle, where nothing works, not even ctrl-alt-backspace, nor switching to yet another VTE. all that does work it alt-sysrq-r,e,i,s,u,b)
<DaemonicApathy> Install Java 7?
<dcherniv> fizyplankton, why cant you do it through ssh?
<zykotick9> fizyplankton: have you enabled ctrl-alt-backspace?  it's certainly not on by default.
<bill_> no; not sure how
<fizyplankton> dcherniv: because xrandr has to be run locally, straight from a terminal (not even from a screen session locally)
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: what is the update log file?
<bill_> sorry - not sure whom i'm addressing nor whom me
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: i'm pretty sure you can run xrandr thorugh ssh, you just need to prefix it with the proper display. so probably: DIPLAY=:0 xrandr ...
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: it says cant open display
<SierraAR> Anybody know how I would tell XBMC to use /shared/xbmc/videos as the folder for videos and /shared/xbmc/music as the folder for music, etc etc?
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: i had a typo in the variable. try this: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr ...
<DaemonicApathy> bill_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk
<tomreyn> DaemonicApathy: does he need to, though? could try openjdk beforehand?
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: i typed it in correctly
<DaemonicApathy> There have been fewer problems with Oracle Java than with OpenJDK with Minecraft, that I've seen. So I suggest Oracle first.
<bill_> so i go to ur link?
<DaemonicApathy> bill_: The first answer in that thread gives you a step-by-step on doing it.
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: then it will be a different display
<Tex_Nick> SierraAR : i haven't used XBMC in a while, there is a setting in preferences though ... you might try #XBMC
<bill_> thx
<DaemonicApathy> np
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: if i do have to brick it, its not the end of the world, because since the hdd is only 30gb (lappy is THAT old), i used dd to make a hdd image and sent it over to my 4tb desktop. so i can always restore the image. only catch is that both comps are on wifi, so transferring that much data is impractical, so what i do it plug a crossover cable into both comps, creata a simple direct connect network, then send it over
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: in correctly, not incorrectly
<SierraAR> Tex_Nick: K, thanks. Didnt realise they had a channel
<Tex_Nick> SierraAR : welcome :)
<She153> thank you all
<She153> it did burn the cd , but i waisted a whole dvd trying to burn gparted
<She153> will fdisk remove partitons ?
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: sounds like the way to go then, unless you expect it to happen again next time you dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> or you could do a clena install, then copy back your /home
<jay__> anyone here from uk
<She153> anyone ?
<tomreyn> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: if waiting untill the hdd light stops blinking then rebooting doesnt work, ill restore the image overnight, then perhaps even have the brains to do it while in recovery mode with networking and in a screen session, so i can control it from a stable comp. the commmand is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<She153> will fdisk remove partitons ?
<jay__> pish
<She153> ?
<HorizonXP> hey, i just downloaded the ubuntu-core tarball to an SD card. It boots, but I don't have the sudo command. how might I add it?
<jay__> sudo apt-get install sudo ;)
<She153> jay___
<She153> im trying to remove all the partitons
<jay__> whaaaat
<She153> on my system
<She153> gparted dont work
<She153> :(
<fizyplankton> She153: you can use testdisk. it is way more user friendly. just type "sudo testdisk", select the harddrive, select "intel", then "analyse", then use l+r arrow keys to mark it with a "d" on the left margin, then hit enter and follow the prompts. also, i cannot stress this enough, BACK UP YOUR DATA
<She153> hmm
<HorizonXP> jay__: :P
<She153> ok thank you so much
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: the ubuntu upgrader does more than that, you should run some other command, i'm looking it up now
<fizyplankton> my instructions arent perfect. follow the onscreen instructions, not my paraphrased ones
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: i'd do the text based upgrade in a screen session
<jay__> a double-wammy FART!
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: text-based as in "server"
<fizyplankton> tomreyn: thanks
<jay__> this is fuckin shite
<tomreyn> fizyplankton: yw
<She153> fiz: i have it already installed
<She153> but it wont run
<fizyplankton> did you sudo it?
<She153> so just type
<She153> sudo testdisk ?
<m000gle> Does anyone know how to disable the Nautilus media banner; the banner which says things like "This media contains digital photos/audio/etc" and recommends software to open it?
<KI4RO> .
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> whats the default flash policy port on apache?
<fizyplankton> yes, but DO NOT attempt to modify a harddrive if thats the one that you are running ubuntu off of. depending on the circumstances, it might be okay, but unless you know exactly what partitions are mounted, both directly and indirectly, DONT DO IT
<SierraAR> fizyplankton: I wasn't aware you were even able to modify a mounted drive
<She153> flz: i could really use you here
<fizyplankton> She153: if you need to modify the root harddrive, then to be safe, boot from a live CD or flash drive, then do it from there
<tomreyn> m000gle: i believe there is an option to disable the "autostart" functionality which is accessible via nautilus' menu
<She153> i dont think you understand my problem
<She153> and you would most likely say
<She153> "this is not supported here"
<tomreyn> m000gle: somewhere in preferences, i think, but i don't have nautilus installed at this time
<fizyplankton> SierraAR: if a partition is mounted, then the extended partition is "mounted" i.e. you cant (shouldnt (cant)) modify it, not even its free space. i was just over generalizing
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> whats the default flash policy port on apache?
<SierraAR> Ah k
<fizyplankton> She153: whats the partition that you are trying to delete?
<jay__> jings crivens help ma boaby
<jay__> virginmedia customers, hooray!
<She153> all of them , im trying to remove ubuntu and put windows back , yes i have tried to boot from a live windows cd using f-12 boot from cd and it still brings me to ubuntu
<USSR> Ti einai edw?
<sam_nazarko> jay_ I'm a VM customer, in need of some routing haha
<tomreyn> !gr | USSR
<ubottu> USSR: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Tex_Nick> [_-S1L3NC3-_] : try #httpd ... it's usually an active channel
<fizyplankton> if you are trying to blast all partitions to smithereens, there is an option is testdisk to delete all data in the partition table. that will effectively delete them (they are still recoverable at that point, so be carefull if there is abything personal on it. but i doubt there is)
<sam_nazarko> guys what's better way of setting up some routes, iproute or route
<m000gle> tomreyn :  It's not actually the "autostart," or autorun promt, which is an issue.  I am trying to disable the banner which shows up in the Nautilus window itself, whenever I navitage to a drive ... It is identical to this Ask Ubuntu question, but the solution no longer works in the current version: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47542/how-turn-off-the-message-the-media-contains-digital-photo-message-in-nautilus
<She153> : \
<She153> i would so pay someone to come to my house and fix this lol
<jay__> m fed up
<tomreyn> m000gle:  so the "fotos" option on this screenshot wouldn't work?
<m000gle> tomreyn :  You can see what these banners look like here http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x100/amoebios_4m/nautilus_media_banner.jpg
<ElectricPrism> She153: whats your problem?
<m000gle> tomreyn : It no longer exists in Nautilus
<jay__> 45gb lol
<She153>  im trying to remove ubuntu and put windows back , yes i have tried to boot from a live windows cd using f-12 boot from cd and it still brings me to ubuntu
<fizyplankton> She153: are you confortable with port forwarding?
<Blue1> She153: easy way is to overwrite the mbr
<tomreyn> m000gle: oh, well then i don't know, i'm afraid. have you tried searching the web for one of those messages, combined with something like "deactivate"?
<IdleOne> She153: this is not an ubuntu problem, join ##windows and ask them for help with installing windows
<She153> flz : sorta i know what it is ...
<fizyplankton> IdleOne: its not an ubuntu problem, its an ununtu solution
<m000gle> tomreyn :  Yep.  I've been all over. IRC was a last resort
<ElectricPrism> She153: why don't you leave your boot loader and just remove the ubuntu option or make windows default?
<ElectricPrism> She153: it is technically the easiest option, or you may need to rewrite the windows boot loader / mbr
<Blue1> She153: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/using-dd-to-zero-the-mbr-query-606489/
<fizyplankton> She153: if you felt comfortable, i could SSH into your comp, then do it for you, and set it up so we both share the same console window, so that if i get too frisky with your comp, you can pull the plug on me
<Enul> when setting up the weather indicator applet i cant click apply to finish it..any ideas on how to solve this?
<Blue1> She153: just overwrite the mbr as shown - it will work.
<fizyplankton> Blue1: She153: cleasring the MBR with zeros is the equivelent of deep-throating a shotgun
<tomreyn> m000gle: my last ideas would be to check whether those are nautilus plugins you can deactivate using its menu, or whether you can use gconf-editor to disable it, or whether there are *nautilus* packages which provide this very funcationality which you could uninstall
<Blue1> fizyplankton: no argument there - but it would remove grub completely.
<Gacnt> If I choose my drive with my windows on it, with WUBI installer, will it format my windows drive or do I need to pick a partition?
<Enul> no ideas?
<Blue1> Gacnt: wubi is designed to install linux under windows -- it will look like one big file to windows - it does NOT reformat the windows drive.
<Gacnt> Blue1 oh ok, will it have the option to install to disk after I do it, like a livecd would?
<Blue1> Gacnt: that I don't know - it has been a good long while since I have used it.
<Gacnt> Blue1 okey doke thanks
<Blue1> Gacnt: you are welcome
<tomreyn> Gacnt: some links, in case it helps:
<tomreyn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<tomreyn> i don't think you will be able to move the installation to a real partition later one. it's probably possible but that'd be for very advanced users.
<jimerickson> jimerickson: 43r0p14n3
<Chaos7Theory> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<elfer> hehh
<crazyhorse18> hey.. in ubuntu
<Chaos7Theory> What makes btrfs so much better than ext4?
<crazyhorse18> is there a way of getting the name of the application which currently has focuses
<crazyhorse18> focus.. and the title it's displaying
<ElectricPrism> Chaos7Theory: It'll help you break your system
<Chaos7Theory> Due to it being unstable?
<ElectricPrism> Chaos7Thoery: It's new, its interesting, it does the dishes, it takes out the garbage, it does your taxes, etc...
<ElectricPrism> yes, I actually just asked about using it over ext4 for my 2TB and it was highly discouraged on #gentoo, #debian, and other channels
<Chaos7Theory> ElectricPrism: Ah, okay. Just not sure why they want to migrate it as the default, since it seems like you need to defragment it.
<ElectricPrism> Chaos7Theory: Me either, I just want my filesystem to work and store files, maybe they focus on HDDs moving to SSD who knows really
<crazyhorse18> hey.. i want to write a program that monitors my usage of various applications
<crazyhorse18> how can i work out what the current active window is?
<tomreyn> crazyhorse18: xdotool
<crazyhorse18> tomreyn: thankyou :)
<tomreyn> yw
<soyas> hey
<Anonymous83n> root@bt:~# ping www.google.com
<Anonymous83n> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Anonymous83n> root@bt:~#
<FloodBot1> Anonymous83n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anonymous83n> help root@bt:~# ping www.google.com
<Anonymous83n> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Anonymous83n> root@bt:~#
<FloodBot1> Anonymous83n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anonymous83n> help\ root@bt:~# ping www.google.com
<Anonymous83n> root@bt:~# ping www.google.com
<Anonymous83n> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Anonymous83n> root@bt:~#
<soyas> where are those apps shortcut in Unity dash stored in?
<FloodBot1> Anonymous83n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomreyn> Anonymous83n: you are not supposed to paste in here.
<soyas> where are those apps shortcut in Unity dash stored in?
<tony> exit
<tony> quit
<Anonymous83n> su
<tdhz77> How can I replace Windows Boot manager with Grub2? Currently I'm booting UEFI through my motherboard.
<Anonymous83n> Password:
<SierraAR> How can I see what the exact make/model of my video card is?
<bazhang> Anonymous83n, stop that
<Anonymous83n> Password: *******************************
<cub> password: *****
<cub> lol
<SierraAR> Nvm
<HorizonXP> ok, so i'm not sure how to fix this
<HorizonXP> i'm trying to boot from sdcard on my arm chromebook
<cub> hmm
<HorizonXP> kernel boots, wifi module is loaded
<HorizonXP> but... I can't connect to my wifi
<HorizonXP> no iwconfig
<tomreyn> HorizonXP: is your chromebook running ubuntu then?
<HorizonXP> tomreyn: yes, it's booting off the SD card, i'm in the text-only console
<HorizonXP> so i'm thinking, i need to download the packages into the apt-get cache so I can install iwconfig
<HorizonXP> but I can't find the arm arch ones
<HorizonXP> just i386 and amd64
<tomreyn> HorizonXP: and you installed to the sd card how?
<HorizonXP> tomreyn: untar'd ubuntu-core.tar.gz into it
<tomreyn> okay i bet that would be lacking wireless-tools
<tomreyn> the easiest option is probably to plug in a cable if thats an option
<HorizonXP> tomreyn: amongst other things like sudo
<HorizonXP> tomreyn: doesn't have an ethernet port :-(
<HorizonXP> if I had a usb-ethernet adapter, i'd use it
<tomreyn> doh, who made you buy such hardware...
<HorizonXP> it's a Google Chromebook. I prefer it thin and light
<crazyhorse18> any of the other computer manufacturers make anything that comes close to MBP yet?
<HorizonXP> so where can I download the ARM packages from?
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: you already installed and are running an arm ubuntu correct?
<needhelp> can someone explain why I can't install the latest kernel (3.7) via synaptic?
<HorizonXP> almoxarife: yes, but it's bare bones. doesn't have stuff like ifconfig, iwconfig, or sudo
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: does it have apt-get?
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: nevermind, you dont have networking yet
<cub> i have a q
<cub> im trying to run apache2 but i dont have a server name...
<cub> what should i put there?
<HorizonXP> almoxarife: apt-get is there, but doesn't work without networking
<bobweaver> cub,  look at hots file
<HorizonXP> so i'm trying to get networking to work
<cub> hots file?
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: the arm pckgs are at the same repos, diff location
<HorizonXP> to do that, i need iwconfig
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  what is card for networking ?
<tomreyn> HorizonXP: unfortunately i don't know where to get arm packages from, or whether it's a fully supported architecture, yet (it is for debian). You could try to use this instead, it surely has a broader set of tools: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall
<bobweaver> HorizonXP, lspci -vnn |pastebinit
<bobweaver> oh wait not a netwprk
<Tex_Nick> cub ... not sure which screen you're on but sounds like you might put localhost there
<bobweaver> eff that
<needhelp> or more specifically, does anyone know why the most recent kernel version in ubuntu 12.10 is only version 3.5?
<bobweaver> look at linaro packages HorizonXP  wait you are rinning armel
<bobweaver> runnning *
<HorizonXP> so i want to download this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/iw
<shaneo> hey giys so inaccidenty car chmod 644 * on my drive foregtting the / before the * is there a way to fix this?
<HorizonXP> i will manually put it into /var/cache/...
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  you are on armel ?
<shaneo> *guys
<HorizonXP> yes
<cub> Tex_Nick, well i obviosuly don't have a domain registered :P
<HorizonXP> so on that page
<HorizonXP> there is no arm listed
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  what is board ?
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: google chromebook
<bobweaver> this is usb wifi I take it
<tdhz77> Can anybody help me update my appletv1 with crystalbuntu with these kernel images/headers download.crystalbuntu.com?
<bobweaver> pshhh lol
<bobweaver> armel 5 or 7 HorizonXP
<Tex_Nick> cub try #httpd ... that's usually an active channel
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: i would bet 7, but no idea
<cub> ty
<cub> ]
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  this is armel ? or not ?
<tomreyn> cub: the servername hardly matters if you only have a single site
<odiv> evening
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: it is armel
<odiv> (time zone-ist)
<bobweaver> lol'
<bobweaver> what is board then HorizonXP  or is this a x11 atom chrome book ?
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  pandaboard ?  pi ??
<HorizonXP> it's an ARM based chromebook, the new one
<HorizonXP> not x86
<cub> yeah i was getting some error earlier.. and i couldnt even connect using my ip..
<bobweaver> at any rate you HorizonXP  should look at linaros ppa
<bobweaver> !linaro
<HorizonXP> tbh, i'm not sure why it matters, i need to download the packages
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> http://www.linaro.org/ >> HorizonXP
<bobweaver> oh it matters
<michael87> so how do I change the color scheme on ubuntu? I'm used to kde and I just want to have control over the color of the windows and upper bar.
<bobweaver> what kinda volor schema do you want to change michael87
<bobweaver> like dash ?
<bobweaver> the panel ?
<michael87> just the windows. a gui tool that would make it easy on a daily bases would be nice. like blue or red. or green. Whatever I'm in the mood in for that day
<bobweaver> michael87,  then set the gsettings that way
<bobweaver> find the gnof file that runs it michael87
<michael87> bobweaver, I'm using unity.
<bobweaver> bconf *
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> gconf *
<bobweaver> even better then michael87
<bobweaver> open dconf-editor or ccsm and have at it michael87
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: i have ubuntu running on it. i do not have networking. that's the problem.
<michael87> bobweaver, I don't know how to do that. I'm sort of a newb to linux
<HorizonXP> to solve it, i'd like to manually download the packages and install them
<bobweaver> michael87,  open dconf-editor
<HorizonXP> I need to know where they are so I can download them
<michael87> bobweaver, or rather ubuntu. I came from linux mint
<michael87> bobweaver, dconf-editor is open
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  if you are using arm then you need to complie kernel to know that
<bobweaver> michael87,  fing com.canonical.Unity
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: i copied and used an existing kernel
<bobweaver> find *
<HorizonXP> dmesg shows that the wireless card is being found
<HorizonXP> i don't have iwconfig to configure it tho
<michael87> bobweaver, done and done
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  how does a kernel work wth out "drivers ? "
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: you're not reading what I'm saying.
<bobweaver> no you are not reading what I am saying
<HorizonXP> what drivers are you referring to?
<HorizonXP> for the wireless card?
<bobweaver> modules HorizonXP  modules
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: yes modules. you used the word "drivers"
<bobweaver> LOL
<HorizonXP> and i said, dmesg shows my wireless card being found and loaded
<HorizonXP> because I have the modules for it
<bobweaver> there  the same thing
<HorizonXP> when i copied the kernel, I copied the modules too
<michael87> bobweaver, I did what you said now where do I go under unity to start customising the windows?
<bobweaver> well then where did you get image / tar
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  ^^
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/12.10/release/ubuntu-core-12.10-core-armhf.tar.gz
<HorizonXP> started with that
<HorizonXP> untar'd it
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  it is chrooted /
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> or installed ?
<HorizonXP> i'm booting from it
<HorizonXP> it's on an sdcard
<one> ...
<bobweaver> do you need to create another chroot and install full tar ?
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  ^^
<HorizonXP> no, i shouldn't have to...
<bobweaver> sounds like it to me HorizonXP
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  this is  qemu or raw metal ?
<cub> well i managed to get apache working but my stupid firewall and router is causing problems for me accesing some of it
<cub> lol
<HorizonXP> bobweaver: what makes you think it would be qemu? it's raw metal, on my chromebook, booting from an sd card
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  I thought that the nly vm to run armel is qemu :/
<tomreyn> HorizonXP: i think overall the issue you're running into here is that this device and custom installations on ARM don't seem to be supported, yet. you could look into ChrUbuntu, or try to continue as you're doing already. I guess you'd have it easier when using debian since they have arm package repositories.
<bobweaver> lies
<tomreyn> there is also chrubuntu, a patched ubuntu to work on chromebooks, but it's rather young, and not official either.
<tomreyn> you might find your packages there, though.
<HorizonXP> tomreyn: yeah, i found the packages
<tomreyn> or you could try the live cd image again
<HorizonXP> http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/s/sudo/
<bobweaver> HorizonXP,  you are going to .... look at linaro for armel
<michael87> bobweaver, I am finding nothing in  that location you gave me that will help me change the color scheme on ubuntu
<tomreyn> HorizonXP: nice, i wasn't aware of those repositories.
<arabcian> wow 1500 noobs that cant configure debian
<Guest7389> hello
<Guest7389> ...
<tomreyn> hello Guest7389
<Guest7389> hello
<tomreyn> °ask | Guest7389
<tomreyn> !ask | Guest7389
<ubottu> Guest7389: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest7389> ...
<tdhz77> does 12 12 12 in base 6 turn into base 6 6 6 in base 4?
<michael87> anyone else know how to customize the color scheme on ubuntu?
<michael87> I'm getting really tired already of ambiance and radiance and just want to easily change the color scheme already like I did in kde
<Guest7389> i don't kown
<bobweaver> michael87,  http://imagebin.org/239428
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> michael87,  it lives on caom.canonical.Unity
<tomreyn> michael87: you could try this: http://www.uielinux.org/myunity/
<bobweaver> look in gconf-[123]-libs michael87
<dr_willis> michael87:  i recall some themes or tools that worked with some themes to alter overall color schemes for unity and gnome-shell.    saw them mentioned on the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog sites
<bsdbandit> i have  a centos server running kickstart can ubuntu be installed using kickstart ?
<J_Hughes> hey, I've been banned from a public place & I need to talk with a networking person to try to get privileges back, if anybody can help :)
<dr_willis> J_Hughes:  go ask in #freenode
<tomreyn> michael87: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=myunity
<bobweaver> michael87,  there is not a file     cat /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml
<bsdbandit> J_Hughes google.com can help :)
<almoxarife> <bsdbandit> i have  a centos server running kickstart can ubuntu be installed using kickstart ? google can help
<bsdbandit> yup already found it :)
<bsdbandit> lol thanks almoxarife
<almoxarife> bsdbandit: and yes, it can
<michael87> tomreyn, I tried myunity does not change the window color scheme
<bobweaver> lol
<dr_willis> michael87:  i recall some themes or tools that worked with some themes to alter overall color schemes for unity and gnome-shell.    saw them mentioned on the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog sites
<bsdbandit> ubuntu rocks
<bsdbandit> im rocking out with it right now
<arabcian1> wow bsdbandits can rock with ubuntu
<michael87> dr_willis, I know they exist I just wanted to be pointed in the right direction XD
<bsdbandit> :) yeah
<arabcian1> i have both ubuntu and gentoo
<bsdbandit> ive been a solaris/bsd head along with centos for a while
<bsdbandit> just switching things up
<bsdbandit> :)
<arabcian1> but i like gentoo better
<bsdbandit> ubuntu sercer
<bsdbandit> server
<bazhang> !ot | bsdbandit
<ubottu> bsdbandit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arabcian1> have you tried gentoo ever
<bsdbandit> sorry about that ubotu
<bazhang> arabcian1, #gentoo
<arabcian1> ok
<dryhay> Problem: "Failed to retrieve video information". Description here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2094845 Could I get any quick solution here?
<whoever> hi all i am tring to purge mysql so that i can start fresh and now i keep getting package install errors i use aptitude to remove mysql-common, mysql-server and removed the config in /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql/, can somoone assist
<blackshirt> whoever, are remove its config manually ?
<dr_willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<blackshirt> i think aptitude has multiarch support ...
<whoever> blackshirt: yes i removed the config manualy after useing aptitude to remove pkg
 * amit__ prefer apt-get 
<blackshirt> whoever, the bad thing have been happen
<blackshirt> Amit__ thats very subjective ... But,maybe better don't use mix them ...
<blackshirt> whoever, pass to dpkg to recreate new config files ....
<blackshirt> whoever, reinstall it wouldn't solve the problem
<whoever> blackshirt: how to pass dpkg
<whoever> and i tried apt-get -purge, and there isnt a purge command
<kindofabuzz> whoever: no -
<blackshirt> whover, apt-get purge
<blackshirt> apt has support to purge ...
<Bustacap> 12.10 is the newest right?
<whoever> blackshirt: so after apt-get purge, I am still getting server errors durring the reinstall
<blackshirt> whoever, yes ... What exactly the error is ?
<tomreyn> dryhay: works for me. maybe you have some browser extensions which are getting in the way?
<whoever> pkg mysql-server not configured yet, dpkg error processing mysql-server --configure
<michael87> ok I'm using 12.10 and I want to know what program can change the color for gtk3. The windows that uses gnome 3. thats as specific as I can get becuase ubuntu is frusterating me right now when tryying to change the colors
<dryhay> tomaw: It worked for me once, but failed now. I don't use any extensions. Could I get under my thread any step-by-step check list to find out what is wrong, plz?
<tomreyn> whoever: post the entire output, including the command you were running, to a pastebin.
<dryhay> tomaw: sry, it was to tomreyn :)
<whoever> tomreyn: blackshirt http://pastebin.com/VL6NBYr8
<tomreyn> dryhay: i'm afraid not. it's hard to support flash, since it's proprietary (closed source) software which is badly supported on linux by its vendor.
<Chamunks> alsamixer has completely stopped recognizing my onboard audio
<Chamunks> 12.04 lts is what im running i believe
<dryhay> tomreyn: but it worked like an hour ago before, so the problem is with some settings related with chromium probably.
<tomreyn> dryhay: that's possible, especially if you changed any
<Chamunks> sorry 12.10
<tomreyn> whoever: what's the output of this? sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server
<whoever> tomreyn: was that error of any help
<tomreyn> whoever; yes, you did not post the command you were running, though
<whoever> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/YK1Qgnbw
<tomreyn> Chamunks: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/sound-nosound.html
<Chamunks> tomreyn, thanks I'll look that over
<tomreyn> whoever: this output looks like it was edited. on the top it says "$ sudo apt-get purge" as if this was the command you had run, but the output below is not what this command could have returned.
<Chamunks> its so strange because it detects my usb producer mic
<Chamunks> just fine
<whoever> tomreyn: '$' is the end of my terminal promp
<whoever> *prompt
<tomreyn> Chamunks: good luck, and feel free to come back here after you're over it
<tomreyn> whoever: i'm fully aware of this. ;) however, this is the command i suggested to run: <tomreyn> whoever: what's the output of this? sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server
<Chamunks> tomreyn, it picks up a few soundcards on the output and it picks up my mobo card as HD-Audio Generic  but only shows the S/PDIF
<whoever> tomreyn: ah sorry looks like the url didn't copy
<Chamunks> problem is it worked before the machine went for a reboot a few weeks ago.
<Chamunks> in fact its only picking up the audio processor in my hdmi section of my video card.. :S
<tomreyn> Chamunks: see if you can find the devices when you run pavucontrol
<tomreyn> whoever: np
<whoever> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/vLwaxGzT
<Chamunks> tomreyn, not in playback or recording
<Chamunks> and under configuration its not there either
<Chamunks> :S
<almoxarife> Chamunks: your bios have a soundcard preference?
<whoever> TonyL: so reinstall noW or you got something else ?
<Chamunks> well trick is its working fine on my WineDoze install
<Chamunks> almoxarife, ^
<blackshirt> whoever,if you freely pleased, you can search google for pass to dpkg options to recreate missing conf files
<blackshirt> whoever, install it manually with that options ...
<blackshirt> Whoever, you have scrambled your config ..... And apt was depend on consisten state of dpkg internal
<Chamunks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1441213/
<tomreyn> whoever: so it should be purged by now
<blackshirt> consistent
<Chamunks> thats a paste of my lspci
<arabcian1> 1533 people cant configure debian
<michael87> screw it this is p#$ing me off. can some sone tell me how to install a theme. I wanted an easy theme tweaking tool but it doesn't look like one for ubuntu exists
<blackshirt> arabcian1, ask in#debian if it spesificto debian
<almoxarife> michael87: missing kde yet?
<ouyes> Is there anyone successfully disable the inter ive cpu's GPU? and use the discrect GPU under any version of UBUNTU?
<michael87> almoxarife, figured me out it seems. I love the unity bar but this is rediculas
<tomreyn> Chamunks: 2 audio devices were detected. unless you require the hdmi one, the easiest option is usually to blacklist its module and reboot.
<ouyes> I have tried 12.04 12.10, both failed to install the nvidia driver
<almoxarife> michael87: coming from kde you have expectations that wont be met my a desktop that was kept simple
<Chamunks> tomaw, weird i'll have to do what almoxarife and check the bios because its only detecting two of my 4 audio devices (webcam-mic, mic, hdmi)
<BluesKaj> ouyes, did you try the nvidia-current driver by installing in the terminal ?
<tomreyn> Chamunks: running ldpci -knnv should tell you, amongst other, the kernel driver in use for a given piece of hardware. note that you may have additional USB audio devices (run lsusb to check). you can match the modules against the 'lsmod' (currently loaded modules) output.
<tomreyn> Chamunks: please try harder to address the right nicknames, people may get annoyed otherwise ;-)
<ouyes> BluesKaj, yes, I did a lot of google search, and tried a few versions of Nvidia driver, all of them has problems,
<michael87> almoxarife, well that is just ridiculous. I mean how are they supposed to draw in people to ubuntu if you can't even customize the freaken window colors. Seriously.
<ouyes> BluesKaj, you will get low resolutions or you will get your window border gone after installation of the driver
<michael87> almoxarife, maybe I should have stayyed with mint. This is all ridiculous.
<Chamunks> tomreyn, hah woops! :P
<ouyes> BluesKaj, the only working version is through the bumblebee, but some applications doesn't support optirun, also if you have a good GPU why you need intel's?
<almoxarife> michael87: mint? does mint have the ???? what ever your looking for?
<BluesKaj> ouyes, I'm using the nvidia-current with no problems on kubuntu 12.10
<ouyes> BluesKaj, what module of laptop do you have?
<BluesKaj> oh optimus, ouyes that's a known problem
<ouyes> BluesKaj, yes optimus
<michael87> almoxarife, mint with kde I mean. I had some lag with video files but I really liked it. ubuntu's unity was so simple that it made me want to switch from kde. But this window thing is driving me batty
<tomreyn> Chamunks: I had a typo there earlier: "running ldpci -knnv should tell you" should have been: running lspci -knnv should tell you
<ouyes> BluesKaj, I just don't know which has a problem , the driver or the unity
<Chamunks> tomreyn, I caught that :P
<tomreyn> :)
<Chamunks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1441237/
<almoxarife> michael87: video lag is not kde related, it is codec/player/card related
<BluesKaj> my laptop use an intel gpu , ouyes , but my desktop has a nvidia 8400gs , not a fancy card , but t works fine
<Chamunks> theres so many things in there :|
<michael87> almoxarife, well it happened after I got the ati drivers for my graphics card. I'm begining to think it might have been that becuase ubuntu runs smoother without the driver for some reason
<ouyes> BluesKaj, I am installing the u 12.10 amd64 right now, and forget I have a gt 650M card, and wait for some fix to resolve the issue, what a pity! I have a good card, but no software can get it work!
<michael87> almoxarife, also the gnome window snap is so so much nicer then kde's window snap.
<almoxarife> michael87: snap?
<BluesKaj> ouyes, what's the low graphics level driver , the optimus  use 2 gpus
<Chamunks> tomreyn, I would imagine its this 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)
<michael87> almoxarife, you know aero snap. when you drag a window to the side of the screen and it auto fills that side of the screen
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<BluesKaj> !info optimus
<ubottu> Package optimus does not exist in quantal
 * almoxarife must not do snap,
<BluesKaj> ouyes, run , sudo lshw -C video
<ouyes> BluesKaj, I am just wondering why there is no way to completely disable the intel GPU
<BluesKaj> ouyes, bumblebee is supposed to allow both gpus to work as designed
<ouyes> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/1Xzu2imc the outpu
<ouyes> BluesKaj, but bumblebee is not good enough, and some applications won't see it
<Chamunks> tomreyn, its just not passing that to the alsamixer and or pavucontrol
<x69> kick pc-x69
<tomreyn> Chamunks: passing what to what?
<Chamunks> 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)
<Guest___> greetings
<Chamunks> seems like that would be the device right there
<x69> name...
<nouh> hipchat
<Chamunks> tomreyn, i suppose im out of time to work on this have a good night and thanks for the attempt :)
<tomreyn> Chamunks: i see. disabling the hdmi device isn't as easy as i had hoped for, since it uses the same driver as the onboard audio device. there should be an option to instruct linux not to load any drivers for a given pci device or pci id in the first place but this is more complex than i had hoped for.
<tomreyn> and you!
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there won't be any reesponse in the terminal if the the module/driver loads properly , then you'll probly have to reboot
<tomreyn> Chamunks: i see. disabling the hdmi device isn't as easy as i had hoped for, since it uses the same driver as the onboard audio device. there should be an option to instruct linux not to load any drivers for a given pci device or pci id in the first place but this is more complex than i had hoped for.
<Chamunks> hehe thanks
<Chamunks> I saw that re just as it was about to go down for restart
<tomreyn> and a good night to you, too
<Chamunks> cheers
<Chamunks> I'll just fresh install i guess
<Chamunks> it worked fine on a clean install
<Chamunks> I dont know what changed
<tomreyn> see if you have a ~/.dmix file
<Chamunks> I really hadn't needed to touch the audio driver in quite some time.
<Chamunks> anyways afk
<tomreyn> renaming this may help, too
<Chamunks> which?
<Chamunks> its driving me crazy that I cant use my linux due to no sound so im happy to see it work again if it does lol.
<tomreyn> a file called .dmix (starting with a dot and thus hidden in file browsers by default) in your home directory
<Chamunks> tomreyn, .dmrc?
<tomreyn> Chamunks: no that's something else
<Chamunks> when I had skype installed before they fixed the bug I had to constantly delete pulse audio configs.
<Chamunks> mm i dont see dmix
<tomreyn> it was just a guess
<HorizonXP> finally got wireless working
<Chamunks> im in nautilus and hit ctrl h
<Chamunks> fair
<HorizonXP> installing via apt-get properly now :)
<tomreyn> HorizonXP: congrats
<HorizonXP> tomreyn: thanks :)
<Chamunks> I'll  just delete all the PA configs and let PA repair itself
<HorizonXP> it'll be nice to be able to dual-boot ChromeOS + Ubuntu on this :)
<HorizonXP> i'll likely be in Ubuntu most of the time tho
<tomreyn> HorizonXP: it sure is an affordable device if you want it extra thin, the others are cheaper than apples' now but still much more expensive than this one (but also much more powerful, too)
<Chamunks> tomreyn, and that didnt work ok whichever im going to bed
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How Can I Find my serves flash policy port?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Servers *
<HorizonXP> tomreyn: agreed. i needed portability, and I was willing to compromise on power for price.
<sklsolls> "NIGGERS" ?
<HorizonXP> that said, so far, this device has more than enough power for me
<tomreyn> HorizonXP: yes it's probably fine if you like working on a console or just do some web browsing, mail and occasional text editing/spreadsheets.
<hangdeadman> I just logged into Unity 2D on ubuntu 12.04 and when I logged back into regular unity, my panel and launcher are gone. I opened firefox through a terminal. What do I do??
<cub> put a new panel on?
<cub> right click > add panel?
<hangdeadman> what about unity launcher? none of my compiz settings are working either.
<hangdeadman> if i minimize firefox to do that where will it be minimized to/
<hangdeadman> ?
<cub> hmm
<cub> this just started righ?
<hangdeadman> yeah
<michael87> ok I'm going to give cinnamon a wirl and then I'm probably going back to kde. Unless someone can tell me an easy gui program that will let me change unity's window gtk. This is extremely frustrating
<cub> what were you doing before it started
<cub> good luck mikey
<hangdeadman> i already tried in the terminal "unity repair" and "unity replace" and got nothing.
<cub> yes, but what were you doing before it happened
<cub> did you add/remove anythign
<cub> update?
<hangdeadman> I turned my computer on, logged into unity 2D just to see the difference, logged out and into unity and it's all gone.
<cub> upgrade?
<hangdeadman> ah
<cub> i had an issue like that on mint linux
<michael87> I don't understand why ubuntu just can't fix this so that you can theme up your windows without downloading a theme from online.
<cub> i installed another desktop environment to check it out
<hangdeadman> i may have upgraded actually beore i turned it off earlier
<cub> then when i switched back it was kinda messed up
<cub> while i don't know the answer to your question, someone else here may... i know a reset helped..
<cub> at least for me...
<cub> also make sure you're selecting the proper session
<cub> like on mine
<cub> i had a bunch of new sesssions
<FloodBot1> cub: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cub> like kde this... kde that..
<michael87> seriously before I do this no one knows a tool to customise the windows theme? I'm sure you guys figured something out. Unless you don't use unity lol
<almoxarife> cub: its like this, once one has used kde, one has certain expectations about every other DE
<cub> almoxarife, yeah... i like KDE in some ways, but honestly Gnome is a bit better... doesnt seem as buggy.. but neither work good if i'm worried about memory issues
<michael87> I love kde but I wanted more aeroglassness if that makes sence. Like windows 7. Only better lol
<cub> yeah i know it's all good.. to each their own
<cub> aero is pretty nice
<cub> when i said that, i looked at my Win7 laptop
<cub> lol
<almoxarife> whats an aero? automobile?
<michael87> cub, yeah. I know theres a few ways to get an Aero like feel but it has always been a pain in the but to set up lol
<cub> lol true
<Scott_S> Random input, I prefer lxde. So much faster, although a bit less functional.
<aeon-ltd> why not go for a UI you want? Imagine you could have anything - chances are in linux it's possible
<cub> it took a while for me to get used to Aero when i first got Win7, I was so used to the classic Windows themes
<michael87> I love unity's fuctions so so much. But hate that ubuntu's being mean about customizing the freaken windows
<cub> i was going to say that earlier scott_k
<cub> lxde is good
<cub> i did like the win95 gui
<cub> i kept it from win95 all the way til 7
<cub> decided to stick with the aero theme ... idk why , i guess wanted to try somethign diff...
<S4L> hey all, fiddling with mpd, and using Turtle Beach gaming headphones. For some reason, mpd is playing out to the chat channel on the headphones instead of the normal game channel that everything else plays out to (I'm referring to the headphone hardware volume controls). No idea where to start on this one...
<Scott_S> Personally, I like stylish menus, but I don't like them if their eyecandy requires a good chunk of CPU cycles.
<michael87> I hate to say this but unity is pulling a windows xp on me. I can't have it look like this unless I do all these stupid work arounds. Kde and windows 7 aren't like that. heck mate isn't like that
<Scott_S> Anyways, that's #ubuntu-offtopic conversation.
<cub> I am using Ubuntu on this desktop because its so outdated... I can't run win7 on here
<cub> but linux runs smoothly
<almoxarife> yes, please take the windoz lovefest elsewhere, thnks
<Scott_S> cub: Try Lubuntu, although you'd have to change to #lubuntu to talk about that one. :P
<S4L> easier way to put my problem is that mpd isn't outputting to analog audio jack at all, even my desk speakers don't work
<cub> whats that ?
<aeon-ltd> cub: same ubuntu core, different UI and default set of apps
<michael87> cub, amen to that. But hey windows 8 might probably run on it. Hate to say it but they lightened it up. Just HATE that they got rid of aero glass
<cub> i doubt it michael87. the hardware is too old
<cub> i had to replace the cpu fan
<aeon-ltd> S4L: check in 'alsamixer' incase they are muted
<almoxarife> michael87: take the win-chat elswhere
<michael87> cub, probably right
<michael87> almoxarife, sorry I'll stop that
<cub> lets discuss this in ubuntu chat :)
<Scott_S> Much better. :) Makes it easier for people helping others to do their stuff.
<Scott_S> That way, we're not cluttering the chat with idle conversation.
<cub> right
<cub> hey scott i have a q
<Scott_S> 'Course, what's up/
<Scott_S> ? **
<S4L> aeon-ltd: magically fixed it by unplugging and replugging the headphone USB... hate it when things work in mysterious ways
<cub> is there  a way i can use the gui file manager on gnome to add/delete/change file names/edit files in owner protected folders?
<cub> i have had to do all this with the terminal.. and it is kinda inconvenient and tiring
<michael87> God I feel like I'm going to hate giving up unity. seriously there is NO way to change the window theme? I think I found something in dconf editor but its a bunch of 0s and 1s
<Scott_S> Well, you should be able to open up a rooted file manager.
<almoxarife> cub: in same terminal, 'gksu nautilus --no-desktop' super-user file manager
<aeon-ltd> cub: if you use sudo to launch nautilus file manager it will give you root rights
<cub> hmm okay nautilus
<Scott_S> With ^ Those suggestions.
<michael87> gtk.settings.color-chooser
<cub> what does the --no-desktop thing flag do?
<almoxarife> aeon-ltd: dont use sudo with graphics apps, causes issues
<Scott_S> Almoxarife, not sure how long the answer to this would be... gksu vs su?
<almoxarife> cub: allows nautilus to close when exited
<Scott_S> su
<almoxarife> Scott_S: i am giving the party line answer, but it makes sense
<cub> hmm didnt work  although i know it shoul
<Scott_S> Ahhhh. gksudo for graphics, non-gksudo for CLI. I get it now, I have answered my own question.
<hangdeadman> Can I do a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 while keeping my current home folder?
<cub> it worked without the --no-desktop flag
<Scott_S> hangdeadman: You should be able to install without reformatting the partition, which (should) do what you're asking.
<TheLordOfTime> hangdeadman, backup your data anyways though
<Scott_S> ^
<Scott_S> Beat me to it, good sir.
 * TheLordOfTime is stealthyninjatimetraveller
<cub> okay now i need to kill it from the background
<cub> lol
<hangdeadman> I have no way to backup my files except on my internal hard drive.
<cub> how do u kill something with pid
<cub> i forgot the flag
<TheLordOfTime> cub: kill -9 [pid] ?
<Scott_S> cub: Just bring up the task manager.
<cub> ty TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> i don't recommend always killing things though
<TheLordOfTime> sometimes it breaks things.
<Scott_S> Anyways, off for the night fella's. Happy holidays!
<cub> gn scott
<hangdeadman> How do I put ubuntu 12.04 on a dvd and make it bootable in gnome shell/
<hangdeadman> ?
<aeon-ltd> hangdeadman: livecd?
<domo> hey my syslog is simply empty
<domo> how can I test it/fix it/check why its broken ha
<domo> rsyslogd is running and has been restarted
<domo> along with the box rebooted
<guest-dmFaG6> hello... I changed my /etc/passwd file to reflect a new username & now I can't login to my main account in Ubuntu
<dr_willis> hmmm
<hangdeadman> aeon-ltd: how do i get livecd?
<dr_willis> hangdeadman:  you burn the iso to cd to get a bootable cd
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hangdeadman> dr_willis: thanks
<guest-dmFaG6> in fact, my old password does not work at all
<Jordan_U> guest-dmFaG6: Did you make a backup of the old /etc/passwd ?
<dr_willis> isent there a right click=> burn  menu item
<dr_willis> if you right click on an iso
<guest-dmFaG6> Jordan_U, no
<guest-dmFaG6> the website did not warn me about this event
<dr_willis> guest-dmFaG6: so does any account work now?
<guest-dmFaG6> guest account seems to work
<guest-dmFaG6> :(
<Jordan_U> guest-dmFaG6: Whenever modifying an important file you should make a backup of the original first, and also you should be careful what guides you follow. Official documentation is always the first place you should look. Can you pastebin your current /etc/passwd and post a link to the guide you followed?
<dr_willis> use a live cd, or the recovery mode, undo the changes perhaps
<schemanen> so if you log in as guest and then use sudo and restore the file?
<guest-dmFaG6> will recovery mode work?
<dr_willis> im not sure you can sudo from the guest account
<Jordan_U> schemanen: You can't use sudo from the guest account (setuid protection).
<dr_willis> ;)
<schemanen> ok :)
<guest-dmFaG6> dr_willis, I can't sudo because the old password doesn't work
<schemanen> then live CD
<dr_willis> guest-dmFaG6: thats why you need live cd or recovery/single user mode
<guest-dmFaG6> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205448/change-user-name
<guest-dmFaG6> that's the page I referenced
<dr_willis> its most likely a typo in the file, or permissions on the file
<dr_willis> been easier to just add a new user
<guest-dmFaG6> the sudo password is not working
<dr_willis> you said no one could login.. so no passwords are working?
<tulasi> any help on installing nvidia drivers for lenovo G580
<guest-dmFaG6> I can't unlock the second HD either, since it used the other password
<guest-dmFaG6> no passwords are working
<guest-dmFaG6> in etc/passwd I changed the single instance of the username to the new username
<guest-dmFaG6> I changed the instances of the old username to the new username in etc/group
<dr_willis> changed how exactly?
<penguinman> tulasi: what seems to be the issue?
<dr_willis> you wont be  able to make any changes now to it, unless you are on a live cd, or recovery/single user mode
<guest-dmFaG6> using sudo gedit & searched for the old username & replaced it with the new username
<dr_willis> id also check the owner and permissions on the passwd file
<dr_willis> dosent the shadow file also have to be changed?
<guest-dmFaG6> the passwd file is root only
 * dr_willis rarely messes with those files
<guest-dmFaG6> I've had this old username for 4 years & it was time for a change
<schemanen> 1
<dr_willis> you should have just added a new user. ;)
<hangdeadman> How do I figure out wether my laptop has a 32 or 64 bit processor?
<dr_willis> whats output of ls -l /etc/passwd  and ls -l /etc/shadow
<penguinman> way i've always done it is create a new user then migrate the old home dir over.
<dr_willis> hangdeadman:  what cpu does it have?
<hangdeadman> 2x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz
<dr_willis> hangdeadman:  theres a  string to look for in 'cat /etc/cpuinfo' i recall
<dr_willis>   #hardware may be able to tell you also
<guest-dmFaG6> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3200 Δεκ  15 09:07 /etc/passwd is the passwd file
<guest-dmFaG6> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1981 Δεκ  15 09:07 /etc/shadow is the shadow file
<Jordan_U> guest-dmFaG6: Did you also modify /etc/shadow?
<guest-dmFaG6> Jordan_U, no I didn't... the website didn't mention that file
<guest-dmFaG6> it would be courteous to reference that file on that webpage if you get the opportunity
<guest-dmFaG6> I figured askubuntu was a pretty good source
<Jordan_U> guest-dmFaG6: It depends on who answers. That answer terrible.
<dr_willis> its a peer-review sort of site. ;)
<guest-dmFaG6> so what do you guys think?
<Jordan_U> guest-dmFaG6: Please revert both /etc/passwd and /etc/group (and if you renamed your home directory, change that back as well) and confirm that you can log in again.
<dr_willis> live cd,  put the changes back....
<guest-dmFaG6> Jordan_U, can I revert via recovery mode?
<guest-dmFaG6> I haven't changed anything in days anyway
<dr_willis> if you know the console/cli   you could
<guest-dmFaG6> which I don't
<Jordan_U> guest-dmFaG6: Probably, but it's easier to do from a LiveCD/USB if you have one handy. It especially makes it easier for you to give feedback to us.
<guest-dmFaG6> I think I have a live cd... what do I need to do?
<guest-dmFaG6> wow, my most recent cd is Ubuntu 10.4
<guest-dmFaG6> :(
<guest-dmFaG6> I'll brb
<gotoguy> any one know where the default path is set in ubuntu?
<guest-SrswTg> sorry, needed a new name again
<guest-SrswTg> :)
<dr_willis> gotoguy:  in several places
<bobweaver> $PATH+for what
<dr_willis> .profile sets use specific  $Path
<gotoguy> I want to a bin dir to my home
<dr_willis> grep PATH *
<guest-SrswTg> so how do I enter recovery mode?
<bobweaver> you mean a bin dir in $HOME look at soures ~/.bashrc
<dr_willis> if you make a  bin dir in your home it gets added to your path by default
<dr_willis> i keep scripts in my /home/willis/bin dir
<DrManhattan> how do I get dpkg to install a program AND it's dependencies?
<gotoguy> Okay great thanks I found it now.
<dr_willis> DrManhattan:  i use gdebi to do that
<dr_willis> i think you have to do it via dpkg in like 2 steps
<bobweaver> in other words there isn the .bashrc file that see's things as +x gotgnu  but again not sure what you are doing
<gotoguy> I used to using fedora, but for some reason I thought ubuntu was different.
<bobweaver> I fail lol
<thechameleon> ah hah. at last a channel where few speak
<thechameleon> lol
<thechameleon> so tired of other channels not talkin and full list. it's just nuts
<guest-SrswTg> dr_willis, I have the Ubuntu 10.04 live cd in the drive, though it didn't give any prompts
<thechameleon> why do people just sit around and idle in a chat. i cant stand havin an extra tab open for no reason
<thechameleon> lol
<dr_willis> guest-SrswTg:  mount your broken system, edit the files back
<guest-SrswTg> dr_willis, how do I do that?
<dr_willis> thechameleon:  i have znc going... i appear to be here all day long. ;)
<dr_willis> even if im not
<dr_willis> guest-SrswTg: use the file manager.. fine the file on your installed system
<thechameleon> any1 in here know why e17 won't save settings? i have the temperature module loaded and gadget next to my clock on the bottom bar but the settings always revert and nothing changes except the temp from celsius to Farenheit and it says 3178F LOL
<dr_willis> not the file on the live cd.
<guest-SrswTg> I don't have permissions to view the home folder
<guest-SrswTg> for instance
<thechameleon> what is znc dr_willis
<dr_willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.206-2 (quantal), package size 1246 kB, installed size 2967 kB
<guest-SrswTg> the guest account is not listed as a sudo user either
<dr_willis> i irc to my pc.. it bounces me to here
<dr_willis> guest-SrswTg:  guest? the ubuntu live cd nas a ubuntu user
<dr_willis> not a guest user
<thechameleon> lol dr_willis  i am still lost for some reason. but that answers my questions of why SO MANY people in irc always are there but not
<guest-SrswTg> so I need to restart with the cd in the drive?
<guest-SrswTg> revert the files to what they were?
<dr_willis> guest-SrswTg:   err.. you boot the live cd yes...
<gotoguy> dr_willis:  Thanks for the info! I was thrown off because in Fedora, the path is set in .bash_profile.
<guest-SrswTg> ok, thanks... brb
<dr_willis> what would just putting it in the cd do..../
<dr_willis> gotoguy:  you can set it from different places
<gotoguy> yeah okay,
<gotoguy> thanks again.
<dr_willis> the bin dir in the users home IS added to the default path if it exists  when the user logs in
<gotoguy> Cool.
 * peterrooney recalls that e17 is beta stage software
<thechameleon> any1 in here know why e17 won't save settings? i have the temperature module loaded and gadget next to my clock on the bottom bar but the settings always revert and nothing changes except the temp from celsius to Farenheit and it says 3178F LOL
<dr_willis> E## is the constantly in beta windowmanager/desktop
<dr_willis> stage
<peterrooney> e16 is rock solid, but very very different.
<thechameleon> i haven't had this issue before peterrooney just with this new bodhi install. the old one was same exact version no prob for some reason
<guest-4EWVmB> dr_willis, the live cd is not booting... I tried twice... I checked the BIOS & the cd drive is primary boot order, though it's not booting & going instead straight to regular login
<guest-4EWVmB> is there a button I can push during booting initiation?
<thechameleon> not sure guest-4EWVmB has someone suggest f8 or f12
<thechameleon> whatever your bios is
<guest-4EWVmB> to select the cd
<thechameleon> ^yes
<thechameleon> thats is it
<FloodBot1> thechameleon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thechameleon> one of those for sure.
<guest-4EWVmB> ok, thanks
<guest-4EWVmB> thank you thechameleon :)
<elfer> peeeee yu
<thechameleon> damn i type to fast for the FloodBot1 at only 30 wpm LMAO
<thechameleon> yw
<thechameleon> well i'm out but if whoever in this room can control the FloodBot1 , IT IS RETARDLY SET for like 20 wpm hahaha
<guest-Xn1e0J> dr_willis, I went into recovery mode & found the root console prompt though sudo gedit did not work
<guest-Xn1e0J> I also reverted to a previous version of Ubuntu & the password still did not work
<guest-Xn1e0J> there was not an option to use the cd
<chris__> hey guys
<chris__> is there a kubuntu channel?
<cirwin> I have ubuntu installed already, can I add disk encryption without reinstalling?
<guest-Xn1e0J> from the root console, what is the path to /etc/passwd?
<matejv> does anyone know, why sbackup syas that there's no free space left, when backing up over samba. I'm sure that there is enough of it.
<gotoguy> chris:  try #kubuntu
<neha_>  I can't enable monitor mode on my BCM43XX wifi card
<neha_>  I read somewhere that Broadcom does not support monitor mode any workaround?
<guest-Cjt5AO> so I'm presuming there's some way to mount my drive from root console in recovery mode, though I'm not certain how
<cub> i got a question
<cub> whenever i walk away from my comp for 5 mins it automatically makes me type my password again when i return
<cub> how do i increase the time
<aeon-ltd> you'll have to look into whatever manages the locking feature
<aeon-ltd> cub: ^
<cub> yeah where would that be obviously
<cub> lol\]
<aeon-ltd> hell would i know, i don't use ubuntu :)
<aeon-ltd> guessing - lightdm?
<cub> what do yo use
<cub> more like gnome is the issue here
<aeon-ltd> arch with dwm
<aeon-ltd> cub: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-disable-ubuntu-11-10-lock-screen-when-screensaver-is-active/
<aeon-ltd> bottom screenshot
<guest-hhNHP2> someone please help me... I got the cd to boot though it gives an error automatically trying to mount the HD
<guest-hhNHP2> I'm not certain how, though it seems like there should be a way to mount my file system from recovery mode root shell
<dr_willis> recovery mode would allready have it mounted
<dr_willis> since thats what it would be booting from
<guest-hhNHP2> in the root shell of recovery mode I do a "dir" & it gives Desktop & GNU Step as options... I can't find /etc
<dr_willis> you would make sure / was mounted read/write then fix the file with nano, or vi as root
<guest-hhNHP2> just run mount /?
<dr_willis>   /etc/ is the full path to the directoery....  /etc/thefilename
<dr_willis>    / is allready mounted when you boot..
<dr_willis> recovery mode might mount / in read only mode
<dBLOOD> Hi people!
<dr_willis> hello
<aeon-ltd> guten morgen
<dBLOOD> anyone knows anything useful about getdeb? like will it work again any time (soon)?
<guest-hhNHP2> I'm finding mount -o remount,rw / as an instruction for mounting the drive
<guest-hhNHP2> though I think it's weird that /etc is not listed
<dr_willis> guest-hhNHP2:  i would think thats more due to your lack of basic command line knowledge
<dr_willis> ls -l /etc/
<dr_willis> and see whats there
<guest-hhNHP2> ok
<guest-hhNHP2> I thought dir was a way to get a list of the directories
<guest-hhNHP2> I'm from the old Windoze converts class of users
<guest-hhNHP2> :)
<dr_willis> your thinking dos....
<dr_willis> and your dir command showed what was in the CURRENT directory
<dr_willis> which was the users home directory ...
<jason777> Hi is there any commands to run an /etc/init/blah.conf manually?
<guest-hhNHP2> dr_willis, from the root shell in recovery mode, how would I mount the /etc folder?
<dr_willis> jason777:  sudo service whatever start
<dr_willis> guest-hhNHP2:  you dont..  its allready under /etc/ when / was mounted
<jason777> dr_willis, there are some configurations in the conf file that i want to run, it be better running the init conf manually anyways?
<guest-hhNHP2> dr_willis, though when I tried to cd etc it did not work
<dr_willis> jason777:  ive rarely has to mess with it. that upstart cookbook may be worth a read
<dr_willis> guest-hhNHP2:  what was the exact command you used?
<guest-hhNHP2> cd etc
<dr_willis>  you do realize  /etc/ and  'etc' are totally different meanings?
<dr_willis> bash basics...       cd /etc
<cirwin> whenever I start ubuntu it spends 60 seconds waiting for network config
<cirwin> can I configure it not to?
<dr_willis> note the use of the FULL path
<guest-hhNHP2> :( I didn't realize that... thanks dr_willis... I'll be back, thanks again
<dr_willis> guest-hhNHP2:  it may be worth an hr of your time to reads some bash beginner tutorials
<dr_willis> this is rather fundamental stuff
<cub> aeon-ltd, ty
<bobo37773> Taylor: Hey
<chris__> What is the best Musi cProgram on ubuntu?
<chris__> Music*
<bobo37773> chris__: As in music player?
<chris__> yeah
<rankenstien> hi
<cub> chris__, windows media player
<chris__> knighting gale, Amarok?
<chris__> clementine?
<bobo37773> chris__: Sort of a broad and subjective question. What are you looking for in a music player?
<dr_willis> !music
<rankenstien> music player?
<rankenstien> vlc
<dr_willis> !info mocd
<ubottu> Package mocd does not exist in quantal
<chris__> Visually appealing and great functionality
<rankenstien> vlc command line
<rankenstien> easy to remote control from phone
<rankenstien> ssh
<bobo37773> chris__: For just music playing my favorite is called "deadbeef". very light and simple
<chris__> sweet features like what rankenstien mentioned, i had no idea that was possible
<dr_willis> it plays muzak.. what other function do yq need.   ;-)
<gabrign> How I can use gufw (firewall) to block conections from a range of ips ?
<dr_willis> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20120224-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 244 kB, installed size 680 kB
<dr_willis> moc rules them all. ;-)
<chris__> bobo37773, looking into it
<bobo37773> dr_willis: I will have to look into it
<chris__> bobo37773, also like podcast features
<bobo37773> dr_willis: ncurses fan here
<bobo37773> chris__: oh. I'm not sure. The one I recommended plays music and does nothing else
<adynura> test
<chris__> bobo37773, I see, do you know of any site that categorises ubuntu apps?
<bobo37773> chris__: I don't.
<chris__> bobo37773, All good, thanks for the help once again!
<dr_willis> sooftware center does dint it. or use the search feature
<chris__> !cookie bobo37773
<bobo37773> chris__: Welcome :)
<rankenstien> any prog in particular you look for?
<chris__> rankenstien, just want to know what the best is
<gabrign> any practice with firewall anyone ?
<cub> gabrign,
<cub> windows firewalll works wonderfully
<Otie> Does anyone know how to install Teamspeak? It's a .run file
<jellow> Hello I have a large amount of films stored on an external hard drive , I want to sort them are there any tools that can help me ?
<gabrign> cub I don't know that, but the ufw works great
<bobo37773> Otie: Is teamspeak not in the repos? Why a .run file? Was there not a .deb for it?
<cub> yay!
<gabrign> but I don't know of make this in a specific form
<bobo37773> gabrign: Not sure about ufw but I know iptables can block an iprange or a port range
<Otie> Well, I have no idea what a .deb file is, but I clicked on the big download button on the teamspeak website. :s I just installed ubuntu today (studio edition).
<gabrign> bobo37773: thanks , appears be the unique solution. ufw also bloqs a range, but using a ip mask
<bobo37773> Otie: Okay let me check for you
<gabrign> and the range is much less specific that way
<Otie> I'll look it up on the software centre
<bobo37773> gabrign: Oh okay. Never used it.
<bobo37773> Otie: Yeah is it in there?
<Otie> It came up with one but I clicked on it and it's not found
<dr_willis> jellow:  depends on the details of your sorting
<kel39> random question - xchat, what's the variable for days in time stamp? (Tue/Wed)
<Otie> "There isn’t a software package called “teamspeak-client” in your current software sources."
<bobo37773> Otie: Hmm. Weird. When is the last time you updated?
<dr_willis> !find teamspeak
<ubottu> Found: teamspeak-client, teamspeak-server
<Otie> I just downloaded ubuntu today. It updated software.
<dr_willis> !info teamspeak-client
<ubottu> teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-3ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 7198 kB, installed size 14960 kB (Only available for i386)
<guest-fyPiXF> sorry you guys... I think I'm nearly done... I just can't seem to find the command for renaming a file
<kel39> guest-fyPiXF, mv
<bobo37773> guest-fyPiXF: rename is the move command "mv"
<kel39> mv filename tothisname
<dr_willis> guest-fyPiXF:  'mv foo bar'
<guest-fyPiXF> I used nano to revert the /etc/passwd file to the old username & the password works now, though the home directory still has the new username in it
<jellow> dr_willis: I want to sort between 720p and regular Xvid  , I can do the rest
<guest-fyPiXF> dr_willis & bobo37773, do I have to mkdir the new filename first?
<bobo37773> Otie: Okay. Let me look at teamspeak website. Should be a deb file (.deb is a debian install file (ubuntu is based off of debian (apt-get etc..)))
<dr_willis> guest-fyPiXF:  mv onedir otherdir
<guest-fyPiXF> ok
<guest-fyPiXF> thanks you 2
<Otie> Okay, thanks.
<rankenstien> mkfs
<dr_willis> jellow:  may need to do some scripting for that.  im not sure how  you would   tell the differance however. 'file videofile' may give some info on the files
<bobo37773> Guest23901: ?? mkdir makes a folder. to just create a file for future reference you can use "touch" command.
<Otie> I installed Teamspeak (Windows version) through wine, but my whole computer froze when I saved the settings after changing them, to get my microphone to work. I had to reset my computer.
<dr_willis> why isent it mkfolder  ;)
<bobo37773> Guest23901: Ooops. That was meant for someone else
<bobo37773> dr_willis: good question!
<bobo37773> :P
<dr_willis> because ms decided 'directory' was too confuseing.....
<dr_willis> ;P
<bobo37773> hahaha
<dr_willis> how to you make an icon of a directory
<cub> how do i get my microphone to work
<dr_willis> then again.. kids these days dont know what a manilla folder is....
<bobo37773> Otie: Don't use wine for a gnu/linux program. Why do you need teamspeak? Anyways let me look
<wade> hello
<wade> who is online ?
<rankenstien> hey got a q
<dr_willis> wade:  everyone
<Otie> I use teamspeak to talk with my friends/clanmates. I want to be able to talk to them on ubuntu without having to boot back to Windows.
<rankenstien> microphone device file?
<dr_willis> Otie:  theres teamspeak clients native to linux
<rankenstien> anyone know /dev/sound?
<dr_willis> !info teamspeak-client
<ubottu> teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-3ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 7198 kB, installed size 14960 kB (Only available for i386)
<rankenstien> and you can pipe the dev to the speaker dev
<wade> hi dr_willis ,
<guest-rGZ66m> :( the password is not incorrect, though I can't login to my old user account & don't have an alternative account
<bobo37773> Otie: Gotcha. The one in the software center should work though
<dr_willis> wade theres no need to dcc chat me...
<dr_willis> do you have a support question wade?
<guest-rGZ66m> I have somehow effectively disabled my old user account, even though the file changes reflect the username that WAS existent before the attempt to change it
<wade> nothing
<Otie> When I click on the one in the software centre (More Info), it tells me "Not found".
<bobo37773> Otie: Open a terminal and try:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<guest-rGZ66m> dr_willis, is there a way to just add a new user & transfer my files as a sudo user?
<Otie> That's working. :D
<bobo37773> Otie: Cool :)
<dr_willis> guest-rGZ66m:  from recoverymode you can  'sudo adduser billgates'
<Otie> Thanks. It's installing now. :)
<bobo37773> Welcome
<dr_willis> then set them to have sudo rights
<guest-rGZ66m> & then login with new username?
<guest-rGZ66m> sudo adduser username & then what to give sudo permissions?
<dr_willis> no idea. i havent had to do the admin rights from cli in  years
<dr_willis> some group command ;)
<bobo37773> guest-rGZ66m: Just add your new user to the appropriate group. Probably "wheel" group
<guest-rGZ66m> will it ask me for a password for new user?
<guest-rGZ66m> ok, brb
<dr_willis> it asks several questions
<dr_willis> and i think its the admin group
<bobo37773> ah admin group
<dr_willis> but i forget the exact command
<bobo37773> dr_willis: Is Ubunru only distro that calls it admin group?
<Flannel> adduser username admin
<bobo37773> useradd -G groupname username
<dr_willis> Flannel:  i think thats missing an imporntant option/flag
<Flannel> bobo37773: No, that's wrong.
<Flannel> dr_willis: No, it's right.
<dr_willis> there we go. ;)
<dr_willis> i thought it had a -a -G
<Flannel> bobo37773: That will ruin their permissions, because you forgot -a
<dr_willis> ;)
<Flannel> dr_willis: No, useradd is the easy one.  useradd username group
<bobo37773> Flannel: Ah gotcha
<wade> who know voip VAD silence noise ?
<dr_willis> i remember  peoplr always do it WRONG.. and lose  the other groups
<Flannel> eh, I've turned myself around.
<Flannel> useradd is bad, we should forget it exists.  adduser is good.  we should use that.  adduser username group
<dr_willis> this is why i said i dont know the command....
<bobo37773> hmm I can't even find a "-a" flag in useradd manpage :/
<Flannel> dr_willis: I had it right the first time, then it became duck season.
<bobo37773> duck!
<dr_willis> rabbit season
<Flannel> bobo37773: That's because it's usermod.
<s3t> hi all
<wade> hi s3t
<Flannel> bobo37773: Sorry, it's late.  useradd will only create, usermod is the one that will add, but this is moot, because we should use adduser instead, for both.
<bobo37773> Flannel: Oh okay. I see it now
<meltingwax> i'm setting rules in iptables, and then they do not have an effect. ipstables-save gives me a line "-A TOR -s 37.123.173.193/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DROP", but then after that I can still GET the webserver, and it shows up in access.log as coming from 37.123.173.193
<bobo37773> Flannel: What makes it really moot is that I don't even think OP is here hahaha :P
<wade> hi dr_willis, could you tell me how to check directory size in linux ?
<dr_willis> wade:  du -hs      normally
<dr_willis> or du
<goaw> I think I've figured out why I can't access my old account
<goaw> this is previous "guest" user
<wade> dr_willis, thanks a lot !
<bobo37773> Flannel: Hey so is it admin group or wheel group for sudo in Ubuntu??
<Flannel> bobo37773: admin
<s3t> а где сервер канала находится?
<dr_willis> goaw:  what ubuntu release are you using?
<bobo37773> Flannel: Oh okay. Thanks. Good to know
<goaw> dr_willis, I've upgraded multiple times... I'm on 12.04 now
<bobo37773> meltingwax: Did you restart iptables daemon after saving your new rules?
<goaw> dr_willis, thanks for your help btw... I know it can be troublesome when someone is having computer problems & you can't just do something for them
<dr_willis> last i looked 'guest' user settings were not saved.. but that may have  been different in earlier releases
<s3t> People as the mood?
<goaw> dr_willis, you're correct... I tried to save xchat to the Launcher & it wasn't there when I relogged
<meltingwax> bobo37773: how would i do that? i thought about it but I didn't see anything in /etc/init.d
<dr_willis> nothing is saved.. the step kid learned that the hardway when she lost her book report....
<dr_willis> ;)
<bobo37773> meltingwax: Strange. Not sure where else it would be
<s3t> who is from Russia?
<goaw> so I think the problem with logging into the old account is that there's now a folder with attempted-newusername inside the oldusername file & it's locked
<meltingwax> bobo37773: according to stackoverflow clone, it's not a service, it's an interface to the kernel, so there isn't something to really restart
<bobo37773> meltingwax: Huh. Maybe one of the switches for iptables-restore??
<goaw> goaw is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ActionParsnip> goaw: then you will need to run:  sudo usermod -a -G sudo username      as a user whom can use sudo, or in root recovery console
<meltingwax> bobo37773: iptable -L -v (lists everything, ps aux style), shows it's all there, but for some it doesn't list IPs, it lists things like 'wau.torservers.net' even though it was added as an IP
<dr_willis> goaw:  a direcory in the users home wont stop them from loggin to the console. or X  under most cases
<dr_willis> goaw:  try the console
<s3t> I wish all the world peace! Happy new year!
<almoxarife> s3t: merry xmas to you too
<bobo37773> dr_willis: Unless they got a super crazy .bashrc or .bash_profile haha
<goaw> ActionParsnip, you're suggesting user that command where username is "goaw" for instance?
<meltingwax> bobo37773: and the specific IP that I'm getting through tor right now falls under one of those names; it's not listed. It might be a tor trick
<goaw> usermod = usermod?
<bobo37773> meltingwax: Yeah I am not sure. It may be. Tor has a lot of different nodes and stuff
<bobo37773> meltingwax: Maybe you can test on an ip that is simpler
<almoxarife> meltingwax: gufw is a gui for iptables, takes alot of the hassle out of it
<bobo37773> Okay take care guys. Gotta go now
<jellow> dr_willis: I've found a command that sort of works 'avconv -i file' yet I can't seem to use | pipe for use with grep , Have you any ideas ?
<goaw> ok cool... so now how do I change permissions of the file in the old user account?
<meltingwax> almoxarife: i'm building a cron service that will query the list of tor nodes that can access your IP, and then block them
<almoxarife> meltingwax: how would they access your ip in the first place?
<meltingwax> almoxarife: because i run an ircd, and have gotten abuse before. this is on a headless VPS, not a desktop
<goaw> damnit, it's still saying goaw is not in the sudoers list
<almoxarife> meltingwax: tor lists all known exit nodes
<goaw> though Goaw is listed as an administrator
<ActionParsnip> goaw: if you run:   groups    are you in the sudo group?
<goaw> no, I'm in the goaw group :( lol
<ActionParsnip> goaw: thats why then, normal users are in a tonne more groups than that dude
<goaw> lol no kidding
<meltingwax> almoxarife: yup. I'm writing a cron script to maintain a collection of addresses in IPtables to drop. https://github.com/meltingwax/tor-iptables/blob/master/cron-service.sh
<goaw> what do I do ActionParsnip? I ran the command you suggested
<ActionParsnip> goaw: you will need to su to a user whom can use sudo, or you can reboot and use root recovery console
<rankenstien> or connect the drive to a setup machine
<goaw> ok, I could su to my old user account maybe
<goaw> what do I do?
<goaw> yay! I just did su oldusername & I'm in!
<goaw> so now what ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> goaw: I'd add your new user to the usual groups
<rankenstien> anyone know of a key signing party?
<rankenstien> or where to find out about them?
<goaw> ActionParsnip, you have an example of how to adduser to sudo group?
<goaw> I guess, according to my old user, there are quite a few groups I need to add to
<ActionParsnip> goaw: sudo usermod -a -G sudo username
<goaw> ActionParsnip, can I replace the -G sudo with -G adm for instance?
<ActionParsnip> goaw: sure
<browndawg> What's the best way to add the precise version of a ppa to my quantal quetzal install?
<baumy> I can't get my wifi to work on thinkpad x220t running ubuntu server 12.04
<SomeoneWeird> how can I download a package on my system (debian) for another system (ubuntu) that doesn't have internet access?
<browndawg> This (https://launchpad.net/~bearoso/+archive/ppa) ppa. There's no quantal version. Is there a way I can get apt-add-repository to do this or do I have to manually edit sources.list?
<browndawg> *add-apt-repository
<goaw> very cool... so now how do I access this folder which is saying goaw does not have permissions to view?
<browndawg> nvm, figured it out.
<ActionParsnip> baumy: what wifi chip is it using?
<ActionParsnip> browndawg: mixing sources from other releases may cause issues
<baumy> ActionParsnip: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 (rev 35)
<browndawg> ActionParsnip: But deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bearoso/ppa/ubuntu quantal main doesn't exist. :)
<ActionParsnip> browndawg: you could contact the PPA maintainer to see if they are interested in supporting Quantal
<browndawg> ActionParsnip: Sure
<ActionParsnip> baumy: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     what is the driver of the wifi?
<baumy> ActionParsnip: I'm not seeing anything labeled "driver"
<jellow> I want find to only look at file names what tags do i need ?
<jellow> I want find to only look at folder names what tags do i need ?
<gabrign> ok, I come back from use iptables
<gabrign> and works great, but how make the change permanent ?
<chloe_1982> wonder if anyone could help please, my hostname is not set correctly so php is fetching the wrong hostname
<gabrign> I already put in in a script file, but requiers root for work, and I wish be in startop
<gabrign> startup
<goaw> since I'm in the group for the old-username & the sudo group, I should be able to access the folder, right?
<ActionParsnip> baumy: read the block at the bottom, you will see:  driver=
<goaw> gksudo gedit didn't seem to work in the terminal
<baumy> ActionParsnip: ah, missed it. driver=iwlwifi
<baumy> ActionParsnip: i think the main problem im having is i have no idea how to manage wireless/wifi from the command line, and i dont have a gui thing to do it since i installed ubuntu server not desktop
<baumy> thanks for the help btw
<ActionParsnip> baumy: run: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> baumy: reboot to tesy
<baumy> okay
<almoxarife> gabrign: if you correctly added a iptable rule it will stay until set thru reboots
<Mongolski> hej
<gabrign> almoxarife correct, how I can do it permanent? with "iptables-save" is sufficient ?
<almoxarife> gabrign: yes
<gabrign> i must use some script in startup options for make something like "iptables-restore" or isn't necesary ?
<baumy> ActionParsnip: done, not sure how to establish a connection now. my home wifi is wpa
<ActionParsnip> baumy: use network manager in the top panel
<baumy> ActionParsnip: I started nm-connection-editor, there's nothing listed in the wireless tab
<baumy> ActionParsnip: im running ubuntu server + i3wm, dont have the desktop network manager thing
<ActionParsnip> baumy: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see networks?
<baumy> ActionParsnip: yes, and the second one is the network i want
<goaw> ok, so I have permissions to the files using su oldusername... so how do I simply change the file permissions so that my new user can view the files?
<ActionParsnip> baumy: look into iwconfig, if you can, get a wired connection and install wicd. It has a nice ncurses UI you can use on the server
<goaw> chmod rw- filename?
<ActionParsnip> goaw: you should be able to view the files
<baumy> ActionParsnip: i am actually on a wired connection on the laptop right now, i will do that
<ActionParsnip> baumy: wicd is awesome
<ActionParsnip> baumy: I believe the command is wicd-curses  on the server
<rankenstien> can you have 2 wireless cards and make wireless repeater?
<baumy> ActionParsnip: appears to be kind of working, sees the card and the networks and everything, having trouble connecting atm but I'll mess with it a bit before asking for help again
<gabrign> iptables not keep config using iptables-save
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I have gcc 4.6 installed, and I installed the gcc-4.7-base package.  How do I access gcc 4.7?  When I type 'gcc' its version 4.6
<goaw> :( somehow all my folders got changes to txt files
<goaw> I did a chmod 666 filename & the subfiles & folders are txt files :(
<goaw> chmod 667 changed them to locked subfolders
<gorash> Is there anyone with good understanding of DVD/RW. I have a standalone video recorder (professional) that has spit out a disc that is unreadable and reports empty. It does contain data however, which i need to extract, but i'm stuck. Tried ripping with DD, dares, foremost ect. but nothing works
<Braden`> Let me ask a different question then
<daniel> Hi every body !
<daniel> What's the whaeter at berlin?
<ActionParsnip> browndawg: what is the output of:   file `which gcc`
<Braden`> Is there a way to use gcc 4.7 on Ubuntu 12.04.1?
<baumy> ActionParsnip: connection hangs for a while on "Validating Authentication", then eventually says bad password, but I'm 100% sure I typed the password in right, literally checked it 15 times, and its the password i just set that works for all my other stuff
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc > Guest81962
<ubottu> Guest81962, please see my private message
<voxadam> Is there a contailer technology that Debian officially supports? LXC, OpenVZ, etc...?
<ActionParsnip> baumy: not sure then dude, are you fully updated?
<Hatori> voxadam, lxc was support by linux by default
<baumy> yerp
<baumy> I'll try a restart brb
<Hatori> Voxadam, openvz was supported on debian, but maybe would be dropped on future times
<voxadam> Has Ubuntu taken sides?
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: what is the output of:   file `which gcc`
<ActionParsnip> voxadam: in what way?
<voxadam> So the winds are blowing in the direction of LXC?
<Hatori> voxadam, some virtualization technologies was available in linux ... Even in ubuntu
<voxadam> I understand. There are three competing technologies. Which one is going to win?
<Hatori> voxadam, three ? What is it ?
<ActionParsnip> voxadam: why does one have to win
<voxadam> I was thinking there was a thrid but I seem to be wrong.
<ActionParsnip> voxadam: i'm sure each has advantages and disadvantages, why not use all 3 and let users choose which is ideal for the,
<ActionParsnip> them*
<diverdude> Hello, does anybody know some nice web file-browsing system? which also allows up and download of files.
<ActionParsnip> voxadam: surely if one 'wins' (whatever that means) and the other way is better for a whole bunch of users, don't they then 'lose'?
<voxadam> Point well taken.
<ActionParsnip> voxadam: having a single option for something isn't very Linuxy ;)
<Braden`> Why is it giving me this error?   $ ls -l mud \n -rwxrwxr-x 1 braden braden 1569338 Dec 15 18:36 mud \n braden@caspar:~/mud$ ./mud \n -bash: ./mud: No such file or directory
<Braden`> The file is obviously there
<voxadam> Good point.
<voxadam> Well, maybe I'll learn them both.
<llutz> Braden`: "file ./mud && uname -m"   both 32 or 64 bit?
<voxadam> At this point does anyone know which is supported by Ubuntu?
<Braden`> ./mud: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x22d5c11592c0018b0608ebeb1656814398c3c908, not strippedx86_64
<llutz> Braden`: "ldd ./mudd | grep found"   you're missing 32bit support/libs
<Braden`> How do I add those?
<llutz> Braden`: get those libs marked as "not found" with apt-get install <libname:i386>
<goaw> there doesn't seem to be instructions to chgrp folder/+subs nor to chmod 776 folder/+subs
<Sefid_par> Why ubuntu live does not see the parallel port?
<llutz> well packagename:i386   it is*
<Braden`> ldd ./mud |grep found returned zero results
<zxc> hey all. I am trying to better understand boot loaders/managers, and I have a question...
<Braden`> Is there a way to install gcc 4.7 on 12.04.1
<Braden`> ?
<Braden`> So I can use the c++11 std
<zxc> say I have a new laptop that comes with Win8 preinstalled (UEFI enabled)
<zxc> nd am trying to dual boot Ubuntu
<zxc> keeping Win8 bootloader as the main one
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: what is the output of:   file `which gcc`
<llutz> Braden`: iirc you need at least "libc6-i386" then, or ia32-libs
<Braden`> gcc-4.6
<zxc> during the installation process, and when I reach the Advanced Partitioning Tool window
<zxc> what device do I choose as the target for the bootloader
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: as in a link to gcc-4.6 ?
<Braden`> Aye
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: then why not say that?
<Braden`> Sorry
<zxc> do I put it inside the uefi boot partition, or do I create a separate one?
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: so we have established it's a link, you can just change what the link points to and it will use the other binary :)
<zxc> plz guys, help with dual booting and UEFI...
<welcome> !register > myhero
<welcome> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<welcome> !cloak > welcome
<ubottu> welcome, please see my private message
<Braden`> Thank you
<Hatori> !uefi
<baumy> ActionParsnip: how do i tell what type of encryption I'm supposed to be using? there's like 3 different wep options
<diverdude> Hello, does anybody know some nice web file-browsing system? which also allows up and download of files.
<baumy> oh wait
<baumy> it started working
<baumy> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, for future reference, issue was that having network-manager and wicd both on the system caused wpa_supplicant not to be called correctly
<shwouchk_> hello
<shwouchk_> For some reason, some ccsm settings get reset every time I logout and log back in. What could cause this?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: accessible via web browser you mean?
<barberan> hi.  How do I encrypt a string of text by GOST algorithm?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: or just a file system or share suitable for over the web?
<dr_willis> shwouchk_: you ran ccsm as root one time or other configs got owned by root .. is a common cause
<dr_willis> bbl. heading out.
<shwouchk_> dr_willis, but in this case I think that changes would not work at all? In my case hey only get reset at logoff
<ouyes_> I close the window of my xchat and it says mini to tray, but where can I find it? it is gone? or closed?
<Kartagis> ouyes: ps x will tell you
<ActionParsnip> ouyes_: if you run:  ps -ef | grep chat | grep -v grep     do you see the process?
<ouyes_> ActionParsnip, I see two process
<ouyes_> ActionParsnip, I open it again
<ActionParsnip> ouyes_: cool, do you have the system tray added to the panel?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, accessible via web browser
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-and-configure-webdav-ubuntu-1104/
<bilegt> is there any chance to have old clearlooks theme back on ubuntu 12.04?
<consolers> 2nd attempt at getting some answers on quantal
<ouyes_> ActionParsnip, what is system tray?
<Catbuntu> hi
<ouyes_> ActionParsnip, I am in ubuntu 12.10
<consolers> 1. udevd shipped with quantal doesnt support /lib/devices anymore, as it states in the `man udev', instead the functionality is removed. how do i create /dev/xconsole at startup? 2. how do i overcome plymouth rules, so upstart doesnt hang at startup , waiting for some plymouth event which never happens? I want to get an unconditional prompt regardless of what happens to plymouth
<consolers> upstart wont let me boot into ubuntu because of some plymouth rule
<consolers> this upstart/systemd/distro conspiracy makes linux desktop suck more than win95 ever sucked
<ActionParsnip> ouyes_: the thing that holds the tray items
<almoxarife> consolers: i am guessing that plymouth cant be stripped from the system?
<ActionParsnip> consolers: never had an issue
<consolers> the whole point of a transparent system has been turned on its head by the linux/bandwidth investors who now manage a process that is objectively worse than microsoft
<ouyes_> ActionParsnip, where it is ? I do I know whether I have one
<consolers> its always been an issue for me parsnip
<MonkeyDust> consolers  ideas to improve ubuntu can be submitted in !brainstorm
<ActionParsnip> ouyes_: I can recommend using XFCE instead, its a lot less hasstle
<ActionParsnip> consolers: do you get a black screen at boot?
<consolers> i'm looking for a way to get a prompt, regardless of what is in initramfs. plymouth isnt essential to booting, it is something the distro boots up
<consolers> I have --debug on
<consolers> I need someone who understands how upstart works
<ActionParsnip> consolers: do you get a black screen at boot?
<consolers> ActionParsnip , that is not the level of techsupport i'm expecting
<ActionParsnip> consolers: its a simple question
<MonkeyDust> consolers  i guess your question is beyond this channel
<consolers> yeah, are there any textonly users of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> consolers: when you boot does it appear to stop at a black screen after the plymouth spash?
<consolers> i dont have get splash, in one scenario, my initrd doesnt start plymouth.
<consolers> i need to tell upstart NOT to do anything related to plymouth
<ActionParsnip> consolers: you can remove the boot options 'quiet' and 'splash' and plymouth will not show up
<consolers> I've already done all that ActionParsnip
<almoxarife> consolers: you strike me as intelligent, so i have to ask myself, 'why doesnt he just use a distro that does not have all these perceived issues??' , then it hits me, you just want to bitch about ubuntu!
<consolers> with fedora17, it worked by removing plymouth. plymouth is vendor-bloat-malware, and I'm looking to disable it
<almoxarife> thnks for proving the point
<consolers> almoxarife, do you know something that I dont  know ?
<consolers> then please help
<ActionParsnip> consolers: i bet there are some things s/he knows that you don't ;)
<lolcar> What ubuntu is recommended for an EEE-pc?
<lolcar> It has an Atom cpu
<consolers>   <almoxarife#ubuntu[16:57]> thnks for proving the point <-- MOST UNHELPFUL
<almoxarife> consolers: i know that opensuse allows for the stripping of plymouth, use it!
<cfhowlett> lolcar: lubuntu or xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lolcar: I'd use Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: zing!
<rushboy> I installed glade in ubuntu 11.10 and now when i launch glade from terminal i get this error : (glade:4816): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_provider_get_style_property: assertion `g_type_is_a (gtk_widget_path_get_object_type (path), pspec->owner_type)' failed
<rushboy> GladeUI-Message: The DevHelp installed on your system is too old, devhelp feature will be disabled.
<lolcar> whats the diffrence between the two?
<consolers> almoxarife, I know more about the opensuse/redhat conspiracy than you,
<rushboy> can anyone please help me
<ActionParsnip> lolcar: one uses LXDE, the other uses XFCE
<almoxarife> conspiracy :)
<jrib> rushboy: how did you install glade?
<consolers> almoxarife, stop trolling me if you have nothing technical to contribute
<lolcar> ActionParsnip: Wich would you recommend for a useless ex-windows 7 user
<ouyes__> now I have three xchats, after min to system tray I can't find them
<rushboy> jrib, 'sudo apt-get install glade'
<cfhowlett> lolcar: you can install either and add/test the alternate desktop environment.  Both are lightweight and designed for low spec machines.
<ActionParsnip> lolcar: You could run both, LXDE uses slightly fewer resources.
<ActionParsnip> consolers: can you not just remove plymouth in Ubuntu?
<consolers> my first question is with udev lib/devices, the second question was about how to stop the upstart boot process from hanging
<consolers> ActionParsnip because of the dependency conspiracy
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i tried that once, it gets really ugly
<ActionParsnip> consolers: what does it threaten to remove?
<consolers> its not removable in quantale
<consolers> try it
<consolers> i've already spent 10 hours
<consolers> i'm a linux user since 1993 btw
<ActionParsnip> consolers: all I have access to is Mandriva right now
<consolers> ok
<jrib> rushboy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade/+bug/938988 seems relevant
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 938988 in glade (Ubuntu) "Missing bits and pieces in Anjuta and Glade" [Low,Fix released]
<almoxarife> univac since 81
<almoxarife> :)
<lolcar> I use XFCE myself
<ActionParsnip> consolers: what video chip do you use?
<maplesoft> how to browse a website by ssh tunelling. (i have a vps)?
<consolers> ActionParsnip its not a videochip problem
<consolers> I've traced the problem to plymouth rules.
<ActionParsnip> consolers: have you explored it as a possibility?
<ouyes__> ActionParsnip, I open the third xchat, How can add the system tray to my ubuntu 12.10? do you know?
<consolers> yeah ActionParsnip I'm sure
<k1l> ouyes: click on the launcher-bar on to that xchat button. that will get you the running xchat back
<ActionParsnip> ouyes__: no idea in the fallbakc session, sorry
<consolers> its not  a black screen, i have understood the ati-amd-kms-modesetting conspiracies, i've followed those over the years
<ActionParsnip> ouyes__: isn't it ALT+SuperL+right click or something equally daft
<almoxarife> consolers: compile ubuntu from source? strip plymouth out?
<rushboy> exit
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: or build from the ground up
<maplesoft> /ap/part
<ouyes__> k1l, how?
<consolers> no almoxarife, i'm asking for plymouth rules. nobody knows how to work it except the developers at canonical. you have to open bandwidth channels and support to them to get access to your own box
<almoxarife> consolers: i know, its a conspiracy
<consolers> The conspiracy is the planned removal of features and disempowerment of the user
 * cfhowlett all the more reason to roll your own distro ...
<almoxarife> consolers: yet, here you are
<consolers> See how you have given up control to some developers, you dont understand how your software works, but you believe its "opensource"  and other buzzwords
<k1l> consolers: will you again just troll in here?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<consolers> ban k1l
<k1l> consolers: you didnt answer the simplest questions. you are just talking about conspiracy. that is not a channel for conspiracs or trolling.
<rayco> Kill please respect.
<ActionParsnip> consolers: not really, you can use minimal and not install plymouth at all
<ActionParsnip> consolers: with your vast knowledge you knew that..right
<consolers> ActionParsnip I'm trying to boot up an existing system
<jrib> consolers: yes, this channel is for support, not conspiracy theories.  Keep in mind we're all users trying to help one another here
<ActionParsnip> consolers: thats not my point right now
<consolers> jrib, I'm looking for ONE PERSON who can explain UDEVD and UPSTART rules SHIPPED WITH UBUNTU 12.10
<ActionParsnip> consolers: there is no giving up of control at all
<jrib> consolers: that's fine.  Let's stick to that.
<ActionParsnip> consolers: I don't even have lightdm installed, my rc.local kicks up the session for me
<ActionParsnip> consolers: the distro is just as customizable as the next
<consolers> jrib, apparently is no one can answer those support questions,  if you cant answer those stop calling the person asking the questions a troll
<consolers> its bad form
<ActionParsnip> consolers: then try later...logically
<consolers> ActionParsnip, please tell me how
<ActionParsnip> consolers: how to what?
<jrib> consolers: stick to support.  This is the last time I hope to need to say this.
<MonkeyDust> consolers  maybe try some newsgroup or so
<consolers> See scrollback. I was painfully precise yesterday, when k1l first responded
<consolers> I had 4 questions yesterday, 2 questions above
<consolers> the 2 are repeats
<ActionParsnip> consolers: tell you how to what?
<consolers> ok i'll post one more time for ActionParsnip :
<consolers> 1. udevd shipped with quantal doesnt support /lib/devices anymore, as it states in the `man udev', instead the functionality is removed. how do i create /dev/xconsole at startup? 2. how do i overcome plymouth rules, so upstart doesnt hang at startup , waiting for some plymouth event which never happens? I want to get an unconditional prompt regardless of what happens to plymouth
<ActionParsnip> consolers: my client doesn't scroll back far, hence me asking. I should have mentioned that. Sorry
<ichbinder> hello there. Is there a way to run the program testdisk in screen? It is commandline-based, but when I detach and reattach the running program is gone, I have an empty prompt while it is still running in htop. I guess it uses some graphical features...?
<consolers> It used to be possible to remove plymouth, but that has been removed
<consolers> the upstart rules wait for some plymouth event before spawning a getty or giving a root prompt
<consolers> I want to disable that rule
<ActionParsnip> consolers: you could add a line to trigger the event (maybe)
<consolers> so the whole system hangs at boot time waiting for some non-essential vendor introduced gui bloat
<ouyes__> how can I get the temperature of my nvidia card?
<consolers> ActionParsnip yes, thats what I'm asking, I hope some upstart user actually knows how to do it. I found bugs in the upstart init file parser when i tried
<k1l> ouyes: you can see it in nvidia-settings
<consolers> with fedora17, removing plymouth did it, but that was many months ago, the new plymouth will refuse to be removed in any vendor shipped config.
<consolers> Yesterday I had two more questions regarding the regressions of 1.13 xorg vs. 1.11
<almoxarife> consolers: not true, stripped plymouth from opensuse, just days back
<consolers> eh? that means nothing almoxarife
<almoxarife> consolers: means that your statement previous is false
<consolers> no, its not false, stop lying almoxarife
<ActionParsnip> consolers: what packages does removing plymouth want to remove?
<almoxarife> ok
<consolers> ActionParsnip i cant check now.
<ActionParsnip> consolers: thanks
<blami> consolers: what are you trying to do in the first place?
<consolers> but thats not what i want i want to know how to change upstart rules so I can boot
<ActionParsnip> blami: plymouth halting due to some event that never happens
<consolers> blami should i repeat my questions again
<blami> consolers: what kind of event?
<consolers> I dont know.
<MonkeyDust> consolers  27 people in the channel #upstart
<almoxarife> consolers: please do, he may know the answer
<ActionParsnip> consolers: I'll do you a favour
<consolers> ok i'll try there
<almoxarife> wow
<ActionParsnip> blami: 1. udevd shipped with quantal doesnt support /lib/devices anymore, as it states in the `man udev', instead the functionality is removed. how do i create /dev/xconsole at startup? 2. how do i overcome Plymouth rules, so upstart doesnt hang at startup , waiting for some plymouth event which never happens? I want to get an unconditional prompt regardless of what happens to plymouth
<consolers> thx :)
<ActionParsnip> consolers: np dude, can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get --purge remove plymouth
<consolers> ActionParsnip , no thats not the point, i cant boot up now
<consolers> I want to know how to change the upstart rules so upstart doesn wait for some plymouth event before spawning a getty or giving a root prompt in init 1
<ActionParsnip> consolers: if you hold shift at boot, select recovery console and select root
<consolers> even that hangs ActionParsnip
<consolers> teh initrd doesnt start plymouth
<ActionParsnip> consolers: shouldn't use plymout there iif memory serves..
<ActionParsnip> consolers: makes sense :(
<consolers> i'm more than willing to wipe out the entire ubuntu and put it back on opensuse 11.0, but i need to figure this out, I've had seen problem since ubuntu 10.10
<rex_> Which is the best lightweight file manager?
<llutz> rex_: mc
<MonkeyDust> consolers  i'm curious: how come you're the only one who bothers about plymouth and upstart the way you do?
<consolers> MonkeyDust , stop trolling
<blami> consolers: plymouth is started from initramfs afaik you can try re-generate initramfs without plymouth support afaik
<almoxarife> http://pastebin.com/7VLaT4qM <-- this is what happens if you purge plymouth from lxde-buntu
<ActionParsnip> rex_: there is no best
<consolers> blami, yes, i've generated an initramfs without plymouth, but it wont boot because the upstart hangs waiting for some plymouth event
<consolers> like upstart hangs if it cant start X, instead of giving a getty terminal login
<ActionParsnip> rex_: rox is as light as I can think (as a GUI app). pcmanfm is pretty light and has a decent feature set
<rex_> i mean just lightweight, that dont take much load like gnome
<consolers> I just want to get to the terminal prompt
<consolers> the hanging for X, is also plymouth related
<governor> hi everyone
<rex_> ActionParsnip: How to install pcmanfm?
<blami> consolers: plymouth has nothing to do with X
<consolers> I've added the timeout in plymoouth to 20sec, changes nothing, boot hangs indefinitely
<governor> i run ubuntu 12.10 on my ultra book and when i do the fan gets so hot
<ActionParsnip> rex_: same as any other package
<consolers> blami, upstart ties it to X
<ActionParsnip> governor: what video chip?
<governor> AMD
<consolers> the whole question is about upstart rules.
<consolers> blami i've spent hours already trying to figure this out
<ActionParsnip> governor: and does the CPU have sandy/ivybridge too? or is it just the AMD GPU you have?
<consolers> days
<governor> just AMD
<governor> its a core i5 system though
<ActionParsnip> governor: which AMD GPU is it please?
<consolers> the boot process doesnt depend on plymouth but ubuntu has managed to make it hostage
<ActionParsnip> governor: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    it will tell you
<ActionParsnip> consolers: I recommend in future, install minimal ISO then install xfce4 and slim :)
<blami> consolers: I don't have plymouth on my system (12.10)
<blami> consolers: it's not mandatory part
<consolers> See, I dont download ubuntu, I'm using an image I got
<consolers> I'm just trying to boot it
<ActionParsnip> consolers: did you make that pastebin yet?
<consolers> I'm not able to boot it yet ActionParsnip ,
<cfhowlett> consolers: trusted source is it?
<ActionParsnip> consolers: sorry, mindfart
<consolers> I'll have to boot into a suse rescuecd, then chroot into the installation and try it
<governor>  description: VGA compatible controller
<governor>        product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<governor>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<governor>        physical id: 2
<governor>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<governor>        version: 09
<FloodBot1> governor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<consolers> i'll try it later
<ActionParsnip> governor: just the product lines please
<consolers> ok i'll give up for now
<consolers> no animosity ActionParsnip , ok
<ActionParsnip> governor: so you have an Intel GPU and an AMD GPU?
<blami> consolers: it would be really great if you could boot without splash and tell us for what is upstart waiting
<Mehran> is etc_ro is read-only ? http://pastebin.com/T7tPE4VT
<governor> is there anyway i canadjust the fan
<governor> at least to stop the over heating because when it gets hot it runs the battery down
<ouyes__> who is FloodBot1 ?
<ouyes__> a robot?
<ActionParsnip> governor: did you see 2 GPUs in the system?
<ActionParsnip> ouyes__: yes its a bot
<ikonia> ouyes__: it's a bot
<governor> yea
<ouyes__> ikonia, it is cute cool
<governor> two gpus
<ActionParsnip> governor: 1 intel and one AMD?
<governor> yes one intel and 1 AMD
<ActionParsnip> governor: then you have a switchable GPU which causes all kinds of headaches in Linux
<governor> hmm
<ActionParsnip> governor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<governor> so what do i do
<ActionParsnip> governor: I anticipate you having a lot of issues with this
<governor> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> governor: if you can, disable one of the GPUs in BIOS
<davidowski> can someone tell how can i skip this step http://www.developmentwall.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/select_web_server_for_phpmyadmin.png ?
<Nemix> hello
<dr_willis> howdy
<Nemix> would someone help me install a wlan driver for asus wl-138g v2 on xubuntu?
<Nemix> i cant follow this thing... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649426
<Nemix> and using a lan cable is uncomfortable
<ActionParsnip> Nemix: what network chip does it use?
<Nemix> idk, its an ASUS WL-138g v2
<Nemix> should i google what network chip it uses?
<dr_willis> look at lspci output
<ActionParsnip> Nemix: is it a usb stick?
<Nemix> i installed ubuntu on another pc and the wlan driver worked from the beginning
<Nemix> no its a wirless pci card
<Nemix> some data about it
<Nemix> http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Adapters/WL138g_V2/#specifications
<k1l> Nemix: can you show the lspci output from the line that is the card?
<Nemix> they also have a linux driver but you have to compile it yourself and im quite new to ubuntu
<Nemix> ok, i will try
<ActionParsnip> Nemix: if yu run:   sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless networks?
<Nemix> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ActionParsnip> Nemix: ok, and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ubuntu> hi
<Nemix> quantal
<Nemix> i use xubuntu 12.10
<Nemix> but i had the same wifi driver issue on ubuntu 12.10
<Nemix> xubuntu runs faster because of xfce on my pc, unity lags
<ActionParsnip> Nemix: cool, the command k1l gave wil identify the chip. You can find guides
<Nemix> i wrote k1l gave and it said command not found
<Nemix> ActionParsnip, i wrote k1l gave and it said command not found
<k1l> Nemix: k1l is my nickname, you should write "lspci" in the terminal
<Nemix> oh ok
<Nemix> xD
<Nemix> lol
<Nemix> what line?
<dr_willis> err.. run the command 'lspci' and look for info about your wireless card
<Nemix> ok
<Nemix> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<logictheo> Do I report a bug and where if I install Eufloria HD(from Humble Bundle) through the Ubuntu Software Center and when I open I get a "failed to launch program at /foobar/foo"?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Nemix
<ubottu> Nemix: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> Nemix: those are the easiest to setup
<Nemix> ok thank you very much!
<dr_willis> Nemix:  you have ran the addaditional-drivers tool ?
<ActionParsnip> Nemix: well, short of the ones that work out of the box (like mine)
<dr_willis> I got 3 wifi dongles that work with no work on my part. ;)
<dr_willis> it pays to read the reviews on amazon.com
<not_m_i> do you guys encouter this problem ?
<logictheo> If program X installs but doesn't run from software center do I type it in my review or should it be a bug report somewhere in the known Ubuntu universe?
<not_m_i> each time when you want to lower the volumne
<dr_willis> logictheo:  what program?
<not_m_i> it go louder isntead
<logictheo> This is a game from Humble Bundle called "Eufloria HD"
<dr_willis> logictheo:  does it work from the cli or icon?
<ActionParsnip> not_m_i: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> not_m_i: its a terminal command
<logictheo> dr_willis: No
<not_m_i> it's seems fine now
<logictheo> dr_willis: This is what it tries to launch though: /opt/eufloriahd/EufloriaHD.bin.i686
<logictheo> I also downloaded Eufloria HD from Humble Bundle and when I run it it works fine.
<ActionParsnip> logictheo: what is the output of:  uname -a
<logictheo> ActionParsnip: Linux ubuntucertified-Vostro-1015 3.2.0-33-generic-pae #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:39:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<logictheo> Should I have posted it here, or through a pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> logictheo: should be ok, its a 32bit OS and 32bit binary
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<logictheo> ActionParsnip: It has occasional crashes.
<ActionParsnip> logictheo: does:  file /opt/eufloriahd/EufloriaHD.bin.i686     say its an EFL32 file?
<logictheo> but most of the times it doesn't crash Xorg.
<ActionParsnip> ELF32, sorry
<logictheo> ActionParsnip: Yes, that's part of the description
<ActionParsnip> logictheo: coolio
<logictheo> sorry no,
<logictheo> ELF 32-bit
<logictheo> ah, yeah I see your correction now
<dreamon> since a week all youtube videos playing badly. every 1 or 2 seconds sound/video is stopping and goes on playing. Using Firefox. its not possible to few without losing mind ;)
<dreamon> few=view ;)
<logictheo> ActionParsnip: Do you think it's ok if I type it in my review with a 1 star rating that the game doesn't launch and that I get that message? Is it better if I file a bug report somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> dreamon: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> logictheo: could do both
<dreamon> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1441735/
<logictheo> ActionParsnip: Do you know if there's a category for bugs for apps in the ubuntu software center? I've tried searching a bit in the past and I found it hard to navigate or make sense of where such reports should go.
<ratbel> dreamon: you can just use HTML5 on youtube.
<dreamon> ratbel, how?
<ratbel> dreamon: some videos support it, for others, try replacing 'watch' in the url with 'watch_popup'.
<ActionParsnip> dreamon: thats a big mess
<dreamon> Think since a kernel update I got this problem.
<dreamon> ratbel, "watch_popup" works. whats the different?
<ActionParsnip> dreamon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1441745/plain/
<ratbel> dreamon: watch_popup "forces" the video to use HTML5.
<dr_willis> sneaky ;)
<dr_willis> I just use the flash-replacer plugins that make the videos play in vlc. but its no longer being developed
<dreamon> ratbel, understood.  it runs in a new  window.
<ActionParsnip> i just use chrome, no issues
<shree> hi can any one help from last 2days trouble shoting but still issue is same unable to get toolbar after login
<ratbel> dreamon: the problem with this approach is that it's not very comfortable.
<ratbel> dreamon: if you create a bookmark and put this as the target: javascript:(function(){location = location.href.replace("watch", "watch_popup");})();
<ratbel> Then you just need to click the bookmark, and the video plays. :)
<ratbel> (I don't use Firefox, but in Chromium the bookmarks bar can be made always visible too)
<logictheo> Now it works. I hate appearing like a noob when random complications affect my computer!
<dreamon> ratbel, thats sounds cool.
<shree> help
<OerHeks> ratbel, dreamon you can enable html5 here http://www.youtube.com/html5
<ratbel> OerHeks: yes, but that doesn't work on videos with ads.
<shree> issue after updating 12.04 to 12.10
<shree> unable to see toolbar after updating
<nitro-x-s> u must reinstall windows :)
<dreamon> thanks all.. I will try all out.
<ActionParsnip> shree: what video chip do you use?
<dr_willis> shree:  clarify what you mean.   - You mean to say the left side unity panel does not appear?
<dr_willis> hmm...
<dreamon> ratbel, Chromium same probleme.
<Braden`> Hello
<skraito> <skraito> http://0x71.org/category/perl-tutorial/ hi guys from skraito and Lord Jesus Christ for all of you
<skraito> <skraito> www.tjc.org
<skraito> <skraito> is open for public now
<FloodBot1> skraito: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ovanIsmycode> hi
<ManDrake> Anyone know how to handle this error: libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable
<dryhay> while no one is talking about anything...
<dryhay> Problem: "Failed to retrieve video information". Description here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2094845 Could I get any quick solution here?
<Dr_Willis> im playing with my RaspberryPi. ;)
<Dr_Willis> too busy to talk
<macedoniaGR> dryhay:try through multiarch by adding -architecture-i386 and check it again
<dryhay> macedoniaGR: I have amd64 architecture, but I'll try something similar
<dryhay> macedoniaGR: but it worked before. "Failed to retrieve" after adobe flash settings + chromium settings mess up.
<macedoniaGR> dryhay:did you try with different browser?
<manners> hey guys
<manners> im having serious problem sand it may just be me being stupid
<manners> iv mounted my usb drive using ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/Elements
<manners> at first i could read and write however now it seems iv lost all permissions to write to it
<doomgiver> hey folks, im thinking of installing awesome WM.
<manners> is there a command to add the 777 permissions to the drive
<ActionParsnip> manners: add:   -o user,rw,uid=1000
<ActionParsnip> manners: 777 doesn't do anything to NTFS
<manners> kk
<doomgiver> should i install it via the software-centre or manually remove unity, cleanup and THEN install awesome?
<_87xman> Hi! sudo sh Zorin 6.1 core
<MonkeyDust> _87xman  try #zorinos
<_87xman> zorin chanel haven't got too mutch.
<ActionParsnip> _87xman: zorin isn't supported in the Ubuntu support channels/forums etc
<manners> hmm nope still dont work
<k1l> _87xman: if support is a concern, dont use a distro that doesnt have good support.
<manners> now ls -l shows drwxrwxrwx 1 manners root 28672 Dec  8 20:04 Elements
<_87xman> but work.
<MonkeyDust> 777 is not a good idea, imo
<ali1234> how do i compile kernel module dummy_hcd for 12.10?
<_87xman> 12.04
<k1l> manners: what does "mount" say about it?
<k1l> maybe its a error-ro mount
<manners> i want it on a samba share with my pc its only ever going to be a nas drive on my local network
<manners> mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/Elements type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<manners> its actually installed on a netbook which goes in the loft
<manners> should samba4 install or is it still not worth using
<aguitel> what about messenger in ubuntu ? need to replace pidgin with skype ?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: depends what protocol you want to use
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, msn protocol
<MonkeyDust> doomgiver  just tried awesome in virtualbox, apt-get install awesome, logout, select awesome, login -- good luck, looks hard to use
<doomgiver> MonkeyDust: thanks!!! so, it wont react badly with the leftover unity packages?
<MonkeyDust> doomgiver  didn't go that deeply into it
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, what about amsn ?
<doomgiver> MonkeyDust: thanks a lot, man, thanks a lot!!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, guys! After logging in with the KDE Plasma desktop, now I log into unity and in the windows I get the look of the KDE. What can I do in this case?
<lawlaw> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: sure if you need msn
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: or emesene
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cloudrf> hey
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: I believe Microsoft are ceasing MSN soon
<fedor> hello there
<fedor> is there anyone I can ask something?
<k1l> !ask | fedor
<ubottu> fedor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Squarepy> ^^
<lawlaw> Ask away :)
<fedor> So I finally installed Ubuntu 12.10. So it works just fine. What I need now is to set up internet passthrough to my HTC  Incredible S
<THE_DUDEZ0R> fedor, android?
<THE_DUDEZ0R> in your HTC
<fedor> I tried to do it through some instructions posted in the net, but then I am not that experienced and I cannot understand what to do
<melodie> hi
<fedor> yes, it's android 4.0 i think
<melodie> does someone here has experience in making Ubuntu costumized remixes ? I'm after a detail for which I don't find a clue
<THE_DUDEZ0R> fedor, surely your phone is capable of turning into a small Wi-fi access point
<Squarepy> fedor, just turn on tethering on the moment you put the usb in, linux helps itself
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Then you can connect through wi-fi (assuming you got a wireless card in your laptop)
<Squarepy> tethering is an option on the phone
<THE_DUDEZ0R> (or in your desktop)
<fedor> well, I don't have a wifi router
<Squarepy> tethering is faster then the hotspot function
<THE_DUDEZ0R> fedor, the phone does it, it broadcasts a signal for you to connect to it. It actually turns into a router.
<fedor> I guess I need to do something in the terminal, perhaps script of some kind may help
<THE_DUDEZ0R> No
<THE_DUDEZ0R> But you need to set up the signal in the phone
<THE_DUDEZ0R> It's in settings
<ActionParsnip> melodie: there are various apps to do it
<melodie> hi ActionParsnip
<illrepute> i am trying to get my dpk list from recovery mode to a usb thumbdrive, but it's stuck read-only?
<fedor> I think you don't quite understand me
<illrepute> dpkg*
<fedor> what I mean is that i have a cable plugged to my card in PC
<melodie> I am using ModCustom to customize, and what I wish is to have 2 launchers in the desktop directory of the home user. But the directories in the home user are generated by Casper (must be for translations to be done correctly when choosing a different language). from there I don't know how I can do it
<fedor> that gives internet
<Squarepy> THE_DUDEZ0R, why hotspot and not tether trough usb?
<melodie> ActionParsnip, so what apps would you suggest to me ?
<fedor> then i have a mini-usb cable which connects my phone to the PC
<fedor> So I need to be connected to the net through this very mini-usb. It was not working on W8
<melodie> ActionParsnip, doing it "the wild way" makes it look like this: http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/BoxBuntu.png (in the French version)
<Squarepy> fedor, yes when you plug the usb in, immediatly enable tethering on your phone, under settings->tethering&portable hotspot
<fedor> I decided that it should work at least here.
<THE_DUDEZ0R> fedor, go Settings/Wireless & networks/thethering & portable hotspot/Portable Wi-Fi hotspot
<THE_DUDEZ0R> but you need to set Portable Wi-Fi hotspot settings first
<THE_DUDEZ0R> then your phone turns into a wireless router
<THE_DUDEZ0R> tada!
<fedor> Just to be clear. I used this to make it work -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1653076
<ActionParsnip> melodie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48535/how-to-customize-live-ubuntu-cd
<ActionParsnip> melodie: looks like fluxbox
<lvleph> Is there a way to have autologin at startup, but a timed login when someone logs out?
<lvleph> This is what linux mint does
<lvleph> but they are still using GDM I think
<MonkeyDust> lvleph  better ask the mint people how they do it, then try it in ubuntu
<lvleph> ok
<ActionParsnip> melodie: http://customizeubuntu.com/ubuntu-livecd/
<InFlames> anyone familiar with read-only issues with ubuntu recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: run:  sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<lvleph> I have been having issues with unity crashing, so I use skill -KILL user, but I don't have a keyboard on hand to log back in. Which is the reason I would like timed log in.
<lvleph> I suppose figuring out why unity crashes might be a good idea
<Squarepy> ^^
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<lvleph> I am on 12.04
<lvleph> precise
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: as always you save my ass, thanks, i should remember this command
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy unity
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: or are you using 2D?
<lvleph> I am using 2D mostly, because 3D isn't playing well with XBMC
<lvleph> yes I know I should run XBMC in standalone mode
<lvleph> tell that to my wife
<lvleph> lol
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: why not use something lighter, like LXDE
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy unity2d     if you are using Unity2d
<fedor> I cannot understand, what Portable Wi-Fi hotspot have to do with sharing internet to my android phone. I just cannot get it.
<lvleph> I think you meant unity-2d
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy unity-2d     yeah it is, sorry
<lvleph> http://goo.gl/bKt7T
<lvleph> there you go ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: thanks
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: if you make a new user, is it the same?
<lvleph> Do you mean try logging in with a different user and check?
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: yes, make another if you only have onew
<lvleph> I have multiple so give me a second
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: I'd use LXDE or XFCE if you are using XBMC, it will use fewer resources
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: doesn't XBMC make its own session to log in to, no Unity wil run then :)
<lvleph> Crap new install so I haven't made a new user.
<lvleph> give me a moment
<lvleph> LXDE and XFCE were crashing XBMC
<lvleph> unity-2d was the only one workign
<lvleph> I don't mind the resources being used.
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, again, I'm having some problems as I logged into KDE and when I'm back in unity, the aspect of the windows remain like in KDE. Any ideas?
<lvleph> My comp is over kill for what it is used for.
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: I would, XBMC is far from light
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: I use VLC + Android phone to play media, slick and light
<KRomeleoN> hmmm....i have a networked oprinter that wont install today...grrrr
<BluesKaj> lvleph, or as ActionParsnip suggests , VLC is much better for your pc , it does what you want and no more , like take over all your media
<lvleph> yep output is the same ActionParsnip
<TheWickerman666> any good place to ook for C++ programming not learning language 'Programming'
<lvleph> I prefer XBMC because I have a huge library and want to use a remote control to do everything
<lvleph> Otherwise I would need a wireless keyboard and that is annoying and so is onboard.
<MonkeyDust> TheWickerman666  try ##c++
<fedor2> It's not working I mean hotspot thing. I tried as I was talled but ended up with nothing. I am desperate.
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: yeah my phone shows the library, then it loads and plays when I hit it :)
<lvleph> I could use the android interface liek you said but
<BluesKaj> lvleph, wirelss KB works for me
<fedor2> told*
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: plus android has the xbmc remote app to
<lvleph> I just don't like VLC's library function
<TheWickerman666> thanks MonkeyDust
<lvleph> I have 1.5TB of movies and 100GB of music
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: the library browsing is on the phone :)
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: that's all?
<mauritslamers_> hey all.. I have a very weird problem with installing gitlab on ubuntu server 12.04
<mauritslamers_> it is a permissions issue: two users git and gitlab, gitlab made part of group git
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: I have 3 systems full of media, its all hauled over wifi or WWW as needed (access to friends data via SFTP)
<fedor2> Ok, this problem won't be solved in the nearest future. I was trying to get RStudio installed
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: have you tried KDE instead, may be friendlier
<mauritslamers_> when I now have a directory somewhere with permissions 770 git:git, and I try to enter them using the gitlab user, I get access denied
<lvleph> I hate KDE
<lvleph> I switched from Cinnamon to Unity in hopes it would be more stable, but I am seeing that it isn't
<lvleph> Maybe to Mate?
<mauritslamers_> only when I have the git group as primary group, the gitlab user is allowed access, otherwise not
<juggle> hi
<juggle> how to set PATH variable for path dependent programs
<lvleph> Also, I have a wife that needs to be able to use what I put up.
<bobk> any ideas on how to get date -d to return "first friday next month"
<lvleph> I am just tired of getting called to ssh in and fix things.
<doomgiver> where can i find my xinit.rc?
<doomgiver> i mean, xinitrc
<Squarepy> lvleph, is it really a window manager thing?
<superhiro220> hey i have a question, if doom is opensourced now, does that make it free?
<KRomeleoN> anyone having an issue with adobe flash after update today?
<ActionParsnip> superhiro220: the engine is yes
<ActionParsnip> superhiro220: the levels and so forth are not
<lvleph> I have no idea what the issue is. I know that unity-dash crashes.
<doomgiver> superhiro220: no, im NOT opensourced
<superhiro220> damn
<ActionParsnip> https://github.com/id-Software
<lvleph> I also know that I need a window manager and thus is the reason I don't use XBMC in standalone
<doomgiver> anyone??? xinitrc???
<lvleph> If I could do XBMC stand alone and run openbox at the same time...
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: could use fluxbox and ditch the DE altogether :)
<lvleph> DE?
<InFlames> i had no idea id games was open sourced?
<InspectorCluseau> /etc/X11/xinit/
<superhiro220> just the engin it seems
<InFlames> oh i see
<InFlames> still awesome
<doomgiver> InFlames: well, theirgame engines are free
<ActionParsnip> superhiro220: http://www.shacknews.com/article/71232/doom-3-engine-goes-open-source
<doomgiver> InspectorCluseau: thanks!!
<lvleph> ActionParsnip: what do you mean DE?
<TheWickerman666> doom3 open source awesome
<ActionParsnip> lvleph: DE = desktop environment
<MonkeyDust> bobk  just searched a bit, better use cal (calendar), not date
<ActionParsnip> doomgiver: http://www.shacknews.com/article/71232/doom-3-engine-goes-open-source :) tis free
<lvleph> ah
<lvleph> ok
<superhiro220> i was hoping the game was free so i could play it
<doomgiver> ActionParsnip: yeah, thats what i said :) thank god for that.
<ActionParsnip> superhiro220: you can, just not the official doom wads etc, people can make their own variations and such though
<Porto> hello anyone can help i can't connecto to my wireless network
<Porto> i'm using ubuntu 12.10 and my wirless card is bcm4313
<KRomeleoN> anyone having an issue with adobe flash after update today?
<KRomeleoN> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<KRomeleoN> flashplugin-installer
<doomgiver> InspectorCluseau: if i put that xinitrc file in my ~/home/ it will override the default one, right?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Porto
<ubottu> Porto: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Porto> the router config have wpa wpa2 and tkip and aes
<InspectorCluseau> got me
<doomgiver> ok, np
<doomgiver> ty
<Porto> thansk actionParsnip
<Porto> gona check
<bobk> MonkeyDust - tkx, I'll check it out
<superhiro220> well thank you. this is why i switched to linux. when there's a problem you get people who can actually answer shit when google can't
<juggle> for non expiry path variables which file i have to edit?
<TheWickerman666> so the game itself is available or just the engine
<superhiro220> *strolls off feeling satified* thank you parsnip
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: if you have the original game, you can copy the game data over and the engine will use it
<TheWickerman666> ok, i will be downloading it now
<TheWickerman666> how do we install the engine in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: there is an ubuntu guide on how to make it work
<TheWickerman666> ok, thanks Action
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: any tyime
<TheWickerman666> man this channel is awesome, i will be a regular here now, its been a very very lontime since i have come back to IRC
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Ubuntu, best programming language ever!
<TheWickerman666> anyone, how can we setup empathy to run IRC
<kasunhunt> hi. how can I mount a device using the terminal?
<kvothetech> kasunhunt: mount device location
<k1l> and location must be generated before
<ActionParsnip> THE_DUDEZ0R: ubuntu isn't a language....
<TheWickerman666> mount -t <fstype> -o <options> /dev/sdxy /path/to/mount/point
<kasunhunt> oh ill try thanks
<TheWickerman666> you can also man mount
<kasunhunt> wow thanks :)
<Mongolski> hej
<TheWickerman666> anyone, IRC + Empathy
<TheWickerman666> please
<KRomeleoN> anyone having an issue with adobe flash after update today?
<TheWickerman666> yes
<TheWickerman666> flash running way too slow
<KRomeleoN> mine wont install
<TheWickerman666> it seems best to use flash with chrome
<KRomeleoN> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<TheWickerman666> check ur internet connection KRome
<KRomeleoN> i think its working im on irc lol
<TheWickerman666> or may be you shud try 'apt-get -f update'
<TheWickerman666> before
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: prefixed with sudo, of course
<TheWickerman666> yes
<TheWickerman666> sudo id if not in su session
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: what's an 'su session'?
<TheWickerman666> su -i
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: try:   sudo -i
<TheWickerman666> yes Action
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: su means 'switch user', so an 'su session' makes no sense
<TheWickerman666> it is indeed sudo -i
<TheWickerman666> su -s
<TheWickerman666> sudo -i
<jiffe1> is there a compressable filesystem good for backups?
<ActionParsnip> jiffe1: ext4 is fine
<TheWickerman666> ActionParsnip: you know how to setup IRC in empathy/telepathy cleint
<TheWickerman666> jiffel if you don't like btrfs with compress option try XFS
<TheWickerman666> i have been told XFS performance is also good
<TheWickerman666> XFS specially if you have movies aka large files
<MonkeyDust> jiffe1  .tar is the most commonly used
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: i know of a page, gimme a sec
<TheWickerman666> not .tar, it for file compression, but we are talking about filesystem that can do filecompression on write
<TheWickerman666> thx Action
<ActionParsnip> TheWickerman666: https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#IRC
<jeffrash> qq, what's the panel app called that has the chat and mail icons in it?
<MonkeyDust> jeffrash  Me menu
<jeffrash> I'm having an issue with xchat in the me menu
<jeffrash> when I click the icon for xchat it opens a new instance not the instance that's already running
<Sarkynin> Hi!
<Sarkynin> I've got some problems with Gnome 3 and gnome-tweak-tool. :s
<jeffrash> Just found this bug report
<jeffrash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-indicator/+bug/1080297
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1080297 in xchat-indicator (Ubuntu) "Wrong behaviour when clicking the xchat icon in the indicator menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarkynin> When I use gnome-tweak-tool, I select my extensions and details, but it doesn't save.
<Sarkynin> If I exit gnome-tweak-tool and I go back, nothing was saved...
<Sarkynin> It works in https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ but it doesn't save if I restart my computer.
<flyinprogramer> so this is going to sound stupid, but here me out; i have an ubuntu server, and i'm looking for a file transfer program for mac that will know when i'm moving files from 1 folder on the server to another folder, that it should use a move command instead of coping it to my mbp, and then copying it back to the server; and the tricky part of this is that ideally it would be nice to have more than 1 folder on the server open, and viewable at a time, 
<flyinprogramer> i'm trying to merge music collections...
<flyinprogramer> **hear
<larsmw> i use vitual box with networking through my wireless wlan and it works fine. But if i change to cabled LAN instead of wlan, then my virtual box has no networkin. Are there a standardized way to solve this, so can work on both lan and wlan?
<escott> flyinprogramer, i would use rsync for something like that
<flyinprogramer> escott: thats' fine, but i still want to be able to see the folder structures on my book and click and drag
<flyinprogramer> without network transfer happening
<ajaxmike> both my / and /boot partitions are full.  /root is 20GB, so it should be enough.  How do I identify what to delete?  Machine boots OK, but is a full /boot a problem?
<escott> ajaxmike, dpkg -l "*linux*"; then pick old kernel versions and "sudo apt-get remove" them
<ActionParsnip> ajaxmike: uninstall old kernels
<flyinprogramer> escott: i could install midnight commander; and just ssh in from my mac
<ActionParsnip> ajaxmike: why have you got data in /root ?
<ActionParsnip> ajaxmike: /root is the home folder for the root user....
<ajaxmike> I have separate partitions for data and /var, but because it is a server I left the users in /.  I meant to say 20GB in /
<ActionParsnip> ajaxmike: there is a difference :)
<ajaxmike> I know.  My bad
<ActionParsnip> ajaxmike: if you run:  uname -a    you'll see the running kernel
<ActionParsnip> ajaxmike: if you run:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image  you will see the installed kernels
<ajaxmike> I wondering how to figure that out.  thanks
<ActionParsnip> ajaxmike: you can remove any installed kernel but not the running kernel or the metapackage (the one with no numbers in the package name)
<ActionParsnip> ajaxmike: if you see lines starting with 'rc' instead of 'ii' you can use:  sudo dpkg -P packagename     to clean up
<vicatcu> hey all, i've got my laptop connected to a wireless network, and i'd like to connect it to a switch through it's ethernet port so it acts like a router/gateway for wired devices
<vicatcu> can anyone help me do that?
<ikonia> !ics | vicatcu
<ubottu> vicatcu: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<davidowski> can someone help me with debconf-set-selections?
<konam> for some reason, gtalk isn't working on pidgin on 12.10
<konam> is this a known issue?
<vicatcu> ubottu: i don't want to create a new wireless network, i specifically want to provide a wired network from my wireless network through my lapto
<ubottu> vicatcu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vicatcu> ikonia: i don't want to create a new wireless network, i specifically want to provide a wired network from my wireless network through my lapto
<ajaxmike> There were 8 old kernels, but that only got it down to 99%.  How can I figure out what else to delete?
<ikonia> vicatcu: use your brain then....don't create a new network, the instructions are still valid
<fedor> How can I share internet from my PC to android phone
<ikonia> !ics | fedor
<ubottu> fedor: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<fedor> I hope it will work. Thanx in advance
<dcherniv> ajaxmike, run du -h -d 2 /
<ajaxmike> dcherniv:  thanks.  found some big ones
<MonkeyDust> ajaxmike  also useful : find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<melodie> ActionParsnip, I read the two pages you pointed me to but that didn't teach me how to get icons on the desktop else than adding a Desktop directory into /etc/skel, and the launchers inside : and this is what has been told to me as not clean (because the system can't change "Desktop" tu "Bureau" in French or in something else for other languages
<escott> melodie, ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<manisabri> Hi, I installed cuda toolkit package in ubuntu 12.10. do I need to install the packages from nvidia too? cmake cant find the cuda dirs
<dante123> Hi All.  Cannot get Webcam Studio to work under 12.10.  I have googled the problem, applied patches, still a no go.  Something to do with java, but still a no go.  Suggestions?
<Hero> so many people at here
<melodie> escott, same, not supposed to be in the live cd
<dante123> Using JRE: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin
<dante123> OS is Linux
<dante123> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Unable to load library 'webcamstudio': libwebcamstudio.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> dante123: come on, thank about it
<dante123> This is the exact error I get.  I did try using sun (oracle) java but I must have done something wrong as that did not work either
<ikonia> "no such file or directory" - what does that suggest to you
<ajaxmike> Monkey Dust:  very useful.  CrashPlan is filling my root partition and I had a large .iso in my home directory
<dante123> yeah, the links are bad
<dante123> so i ran patches that were supposed to fix that....still no go
<ikonia> dante123: "no such file or directory"....what does that error tell you
<dante123> I've uninstalled, reinstalled, different javas...to the point that I don't know my own name  :-)
<ikonia> dante123: "no such file or directory"....what does that error tell you
<dante123> it tells me no such file or directory
<ikonia> dante123: right, so LOOK to see if the file or directory is there
<Sarkynin> Hello! I have a gnome-shell/gnome-tweak-tool problem.
<Sarkynin> I installed extensions for gnome-shell by extensions.gnome.org : they work, but if I shut down my computer they are deactivated and I need to reactivate them.
<Sarkynin> So I decided to install gnome-tweak-tool to see if it work with it.
<Sarkynin> But gnome-tweak-tool doesn't even save settings! If I close it and open it again, everything I did isn't saved.
<zlacker> dante123:
<Sarkynin> So, how can I make my extensions stay activated if I reboot? x_x
<zlacker> dante123:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libwebcamstudio.so.1.0.1 /usr/lib/libwebcamstudio.so
<zlacker> try that on
<vicatcu> so i think i've set up ICS, i'd also like my machine to be a DHCP server on eth0, can anyone explain to me how to do that?
<dante123> there are a ton of java directories, but none with that exact name hence the error.  What I am looking for is the fix.  Will try zlacker suggestion now.
<ikonia> vicatcu: it's included in that guide
<vicatcu> doh
<ikonia> dante123: right, so none with that name or directory meaning it's looking for something that's not there
<Sarkynin> Anyone has a solution to my problem? ._.
<dante123> there are a ton of java directories, but none with that exact name hence the error.  What I am looking for is the fix.  Will try zlacker suggestion now.
<dante123> ikonia, I get that.  How do I point it to the "right" one?
<ikonia> dante123: well, it's looking at something that doesn't exist, that means something is missing
<ikonia> so you don't re-point it, you fix what's missing
<melodie> ActionParsnip, escott I give up for now, will see later...
<melodie> bye
<dante123> zlacker still not working
<samijam> dante123, did you install from a deb or compile from source?
<dante123> couldnt the something it is looking for exist elsewhere....like in another java folder
<dante123> installed from deb samijam
<ikonia> dante123: you've just said the thing it's looking for doesn't exist
<ikonia> dante123: so it would exist in another folder if it was in the wrong place
<samijam> dante123, where did you get the deb? I'll check it out
<dante123> okay hang on...here is link
<ikonia> I don't need/want the link
<samijam> ikonia, i want the link
<ikonia> ok
<dante123> http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu
<Sarkynin> I have a problem with gnome-shell extensions: if, for example, I activate an extension from https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ and reset gnome-shell/restart my computer, all the extensions are deactivated! How can I make it so they aren't?
<bryguy_> using xubuntu, I can't seem to set a shortcut for control+shift+t to open a terminal. This works in xfce on fedora, is there something special I need to do to make that work?
<bryguy_> it just sees it as control+t which is my "open a tab" shortcut in my browser
<samijam> dante123, did you install the 0.57beta4 ?
<dante123> ikonia, I believe the problem is that the deb refers to java folders that have had names changed (and maybe originally using sun java)
<dante123> samijam yes
<dante123> I got it to work on another machine, but cant seem to replicate the steps now.
<dante123> I'm feeling ill today and not firing on all 3 cylinders.
<vicatcu> so i'm getting: dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Address already in use when i try to start it... what's up with that?
<thesadmafioso> Trying to restore a MBR for Windows after a user decided to mess with GRUB on a dual partition with Ubuntu:  paste.ubuntu.com/1442138/
<thesadmafioso> Any insight would be greatly appreciated, thank you.
<ikonia> thesadmafioso: boot the windows install CD and use the recovert tools
<konam> pidgin doesn't connect to the gtalk servers on the new ubuntu, has anyone had this issue, i'm using 12.10
<ikonia> recovery tools
<thesadmafioso> ikonia: He doesn't have one with him and we can not get a hold of one in the near future at all.
<ikonia> thesadmafioso: if you have a valid key Microsoft will send you a CD - it normally take around 3 working days depending on your location
<dante123> Searched for missing file turns up this: link (broken) (inode/symlink) , /usr/lib/libwebcamstudio.so.1.0.1
<thesadmafioso> ikonia: For reasons I can't go into we're just not in a position to do that. I will definitely pass that information along to the guy though, so thanks.
<InspectorCluseau> thesadmafioso, try the boot-repair disk http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<thesadmafioso> InspectorCluseau: D'oh! And I knew about that program too!
<InspectorCluseau> I think it is a 'must have'
<u01010> I change keyboard input in terminal with loadkeys how can i change keyboard layout?
<thesadmafioso> InspectorCluseau: Oui, c'est vraiment!
<dante123> samijam how goes it?
<InspectorCluseau> I have three disks and six installations ... came in hany
<InspectorCluseau> handy
<thesadmafioso> InspectorCluseau: Holy smokes, no doubt. :)
<samijam> dante123, sorry, I had not installed java since I installed 12.10.  Please give me a couple minutes
<dante123> thank you samijam
<renbiao> hi ~ everyone
<X-Rayden> have you ever heard of a terminal that wont show on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> X-Rayden: what if you press CTRL+ALT+T
<X-Rayden> will try
<samijam> dante123, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<tozen> Hi people! Firstly i would like to apologise for my eng. Well the problem is when im using console with sudo all is fine typing password in it and all operation rolling splendid like updates or upgrades or what ever else i need to get frommy ubi 12.04 but trying to get in console through Ctrl+Alt+F2 i cannot to login there receiving auth error. Here is part of today's /var/log/auth.log: http://pastebin.com/zjLSZzTY.
<dante123> 12.10
<X-Rayden> ActionParsnip, I tried, got terminal to boot, and an error of an error (error cannot be processed: "incorrect padding")
<tripper> hey
<X-Rayden> can it be because i'm in 800x600?
<tripper> really quick question
<tripper> what's the name of the standalone power manager applet in the new ubuntu
<tripper> it's not gnome-power-manager
<tripper> I just want to be able to run it with my delicious minimal WM
<escott> tozen, what username are you using to login to console
<dante123> samijam how goes the battle?
<samijam> dante123, you mentioned patches or fixes from somewhere? where did you find them?
<dante123> hang on will paste link
<mikey123> Ubuntu gives me "invalid partition table" for my current partition set-up even though it works just fine. What gives? And what can I do?
<ouyes> I get almost every fn keys to work in ubuntu 12.10 except the blacklight key, do you have any ways to enable it?
<dante123> from the webcam studio site  http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/issues/detail?id=75
<Squarepy> mikey123, during installation?
<ActionParsnip> X-Rayden: what video chip do you use?
<mikey123> Squarepy: Yeah, I'm on the live CD (USB-stick actually) and I was just checking why it doesn't let me go beyond the 'where you want to install' part of the install screen, so I opened up gparted and it gave me that error.
<samijam> dante123, that is a different problem
<Squarepy> mikey123, nothing gparted can't fix?
<mikey123> Squarepy: It doesn't offer an option to fix it.
<Squarepy> mikey123, so you have tried rebooting?
<mikey123> Squarepy: Yeah.
<joe_> hello
<mazda01> hello
<mazda01> anyone good with ffmpeg?
<joe_> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 12.10 on my EEEPC 1215B
<mazda01> joe_ live cd or usb?
<ActionParsnip> joe_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<joe_> USB
<joe_> yep
<joe_> checked out fine
<mazda01> joe_ is it booting to the usb?
<joe_> It starts to load and the Ubuntu logo comes up
<joe_> after a while, it just stops and a whole bunch of writing comes on the screen
<ActionParsnip> joe_: try the boot option:   nomodeset
<joe_> how do I do that?
<joe_> I don't get boot options
<positivecomp> hello
<mazda01> joe_ hit shift as it's booting and you should see the grub menu
<mazda01> joe_ then hit e to edit the boot line and add what ActionParsnip stated
<joe_> I'll restart
<verxion> hay low everyone
<dante123> okay samikam, i thought it was related
<mazda01> joe_ hitting shift at the exact right time is very tricky
<verxion> I'm trying to upgrade an ancient cvs repo to git.  It appears that the current git doesn't support "git cvsimport"
<verxion> oddly though, the man pages mention it
<verxion> anyone familiar with this situation at all?
<positivecomp> curious if anyone has had issues with custom kernels from kernel.org with 12.10
<escott> verxion, do you have the git-cvs program installed
<joe_> Thanks, I am trying that.  I'll let you know how it goes.
<mazda01> joe_ ok
<verxion> escott: I don't, and can't.
<verxion> escott: it complains thusly:
<verxion> git-cvs : Depends: git (< 1:1.7.4.1-.) but 1:1.7.5.1-1 is to be installed
<verxion> that is precisely the point I was trying to make
<Sarkynin> Hi! I've got a problem with gnome-shell extensions. Whenever I activate an extension from http://extensions.gnome.org , and I reboot gnome-shell/my computer, the extensions are deactivated! For example, if I activate Axe Menu and I do alt-F2 "r", the extensions are deactivated. How can I resolve this problem?
<samijam> dante123, the 0.60alpha version seems to be working
<verxion> escott: any idea how to rectify that?
<samijam> dante123, sudo dpkg -r webcamstudio
<escott> verxion, do you have any ppas
<verxion> I don't know what that (those?) are
<samijam> dante123, download the 0.60alpha.tar.gz, tar -zxvf webcamstudio_0.60-alpha1.tar.gz  && cd webcamstudio && java -jar WebcamStudio.jar
<verxion> escott: reading up on ppas
<verxion> sounds like a lot of work versus just grabbing source myself
<verxion> (new to ubuntu here)
<Sarkynin> Hi! I've got a problem with gnome-shell extensions. Whenever I activate an extension from http://extensions.gnome.org , and I reboot gnome-shell/my computer, the extensions are deactivated! For example, if I activate Axe Menu and I do alt-F2 "r", the extensions are deactivated. How can I resolve this problem?
<bazhang> Sarkynin, you have tweak tool installed?
<Sarkynin> Yep
<escott> verxion, im not sure why you would not be able to install git-cvs. you should be able to
<Sarkynin> but it doesn't even save the settings!
<Sarkynin> If I click on an extension, close gnome-tweak-tool and open it, the extension isn't activated
<Sarkynin> it's the same for every thing I change in gnome-tweak-tool
<bazhang> Sarkynin, make sure that none are conflicting, for one. I've never had to reboot/restart gnome-shell for them to work
<Sarkynin> They work without rebooting my computer.
<Sarkynin> But if I reboot it, the extensions are deactivated.
<Sarkynin> I already tried by running only one extension and rebooting my computer, it deactivates.
<dante123> samijam the 0.60 alpha is a piece of crap.  not the solution to the current problem.  Thanks for trying though.
<verxion> escott: simple - under ubuntu, they have a newer git package than a git-cvs package
<verxion> so if you are current on git, you can't install git-cvs
<bazhang> Sarkynin, not all the extensions are well written/done; which one in particular or ones are giving you issues, I can try them out
<escott> verxion, im not sure why that would be the case
<verxion> I've found a ppa of git that has an actual CURRENT git-cvs
<dante123> samijam tons of features from 0.57 beta4 not working in 0,60 alpha
<verxion> looks like it is allowing me to install it
<Sarkynin> It's not just with one extension: It's with all the extensions.
<samijam> dante123, it opens for me and doesn't have the missing lib.  So, for me it is a step further
<Sarkynin> Even the likes of "alternative status menu" or "User Themes".
<samijam> dante123, if you can't get past the missing libwebcamstudio, I'd say all of the features are missing in 0.57 :)
<joe_> I'm back.
<bazhang> Sarkynin, well absent troubleshooting, I really have no advice apart from filing a bug with gnome-shell and/or tweak tool
<samijam> dante123, anyway I've got to go.  Good-luck
<dante123> yeah, but it has tons of features not working.....and is not better.  There has to be a solution....although not apparent right now.  Will keep looking into it....thanks for trying.
<joe_> I'm not getting an option for nomodeset
<kuku> ILLOGICAL SKYPE on 64bit 10.04
<kuku> I was a satisfied user of Lurid Linux 1004 32bit, until my partner's instructional videos wouldn't play.
<kuku> This led me to install 1204, causing my Asrock Ion to grind to a halt, then a brief but teasingly frustrating flirt with Mint Maya.
<kuku> Maya was flexible enough to customise it back to my 1004 desktop appearance.
<kuku> Unfortunately Maya is full of too many holes for my liking, but the break point was its failure to pick up my Nokia N8 on USB.
<FloodBot1> kuku: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sarkynin> How can I report a bug? ._.
<kuku> I thought perhaps I hadn't given 1204 a fair crack so I reinstalled it with a view to customising it back to 1004.
<verxion> bah
<verxion> Preparing to replace git 1:1.7.5.1-1 (using .../git_2%3a1.8.0.2-0avh1~oneiric_i386.deb) ...
<verxion> mv: `/usr/lib/git-core/git-add.tmp' and `/usr/lib/git-core/git-add' are the same file
<bazhang> !bugs | Sarkynin
<ubottu> Sarkynin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<verxion> looks like ubuntu sucks at package management
<Sarkynin> thanks!
<bazhang> verxion, are you going for custom applications outside of ubuntu repos?
<dazzel> can somebosy help me with hostapd and vpn?
<verxion> bazhang: I was.  because ubuntu has git out of date from git-cvs
<verxion> which is crazy
<bazhang> verxion, thats not an issue with ubuntu package management
<positivecomp> be back.
<verxion> bazhang: ubuntu being unable to keep packages in sync isn't a problem with ubuntu package management?!?!?
 * verxion boggles
<bazhang> !latest | verxion
<ubottu> verxion: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<verxion> I'm not asking for latest
<verxion> I get that
<bazhang> it's not a rolling release like ARCH
<verxion> all I'd expect is that if they compiled git
<verxion> that at the same time they would compile git-cvs
<verxion> considering they are together
<dazzel> i have made a home wifi router from a old box. Everything works fine but as soon as i bring up a openvpn tunnel all internet from my wireless clients stops working .
<verxion> LOL
<FloodBot1> verxion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<verxion> pretty basic
<whoever> need some help i have a messed up conig file, I tried to remove purge and reinstall mysql , and there are errors dpkg returns (1), do I need to reinstall to fix this, hope not
<kuku> so how does http://paste.ubuntu.com help me?
<bazhang> kuku, prevents you flooding the channel as you did a moment ago
<kuku> So how does that really help me
<BluesKaj> kuku, also lets ppl here see your problem
<verxion> kuku: it doesn't.  it is just an annoying bot that is automated to complain
<verxion> you can safely ignore it
<bazhang> kuku, if you flood the channel you will be removed after a period of doing it. use a pastebin
<bazhang> verxion, thats not correct, nor good advice
<escott> verxion, what ubuntu release are you running
<Boreeas> The dist upgrade to 12.10 suddenly stretched the monospace font, is there a way to revert it?
<verxion> escott: 2.6.39-2-generic #7-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 07:54:14 UTC 2011
<escott> verxion, no i mean 11.10, 12.04, 12.10 etc
<BluesKaj> verxion, I appreciate yoiur humour , but let;'s not mislead anyone
<kuku> Perhaps, instead of your knee-jerk reactions, your critiscisms were just a tad instructive, I wouldn't bother you again
<Phoenix87> hi
<verxion> escott: Ubuntu oneiric is what motd says
<verxion> escott: how do I check?
<llutz> verxion: lsb_release -sc
<BluesKaj> kuku, just paste your errors up on pastebin and let us have look
<BluesKaj> have a look
<kuku> Thanks
<Phoenix87> when installing a package, the relative documentation is usually installed as well. How do I get access to that documentation in a nice way (i.e. without using locate in a terminal)?
<verxion> llutz: that returns oneiric
<verxion> llutz: not a numeric release
<escott> verxion, the git versions for oneiric should be 1:1.7.5.4-1 and git,git-cvs should match
<verxion> escott: how do I delete a ppa?
<verxion> I tried del-apt-repository but no dice
<BluesKaj> kuku, if someone rtecognizes a solution to your problem then help is on the way
<escott> !info ppa-purge | verxion
<ubottu> verxion: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Boreeas> It looks kinda like this: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31575034/Other/Selection_001.png
<eruditehermit> Boreeas, wrong person?
<kuku> T V M
<Boreeas> eruditehermit: Wrong how?
<verxion> wow
<BluesKaj> !paste | kuku
<verxion> such borkness
<ubottu> kuku: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eruditehermit> Boreeas, was that meant for me?
<kuku> Should I be looking in paste or here?
<Boreeas> eruditehermit: No, I'm trying to get help myself
<verxion> So I cannot install ppa-purge to remove the ppa.  The reason?  The ppa I want to remove has pending package install errors
<escott> verxion, hard to say why yours might not be working. could be your local package mirror is out of sync. you could try an apt-get update or switching mirrors. could be a ppa, could be a pinned package
<joe_> I still can't install
<escott> !pinning | verxion
<ubottu> verxion: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<eruditehermit> ah my bad
<joe_> I hit the shift key and got a menu
<ActionParsnip> joe_: what happens when you try?
<escott> verxion, could be you just need to run an apt-get -f update
<verxion> I think I need to find a way to stop apt-get from trying to install git and git-cvs
<IdleOne> kuku: pastebin is a way of you posting multiple lines without it flooding this channel and being cut off by other's post making it difficult to read. after you click the paste button, give the resulting URL to whomever is helping you.
<wylde> verxion, have you run 'sudo apt-get -f install'? Then try installing ppa-purge?
<joe_> in the menu it gives the option to "Try Ubuntu without Installing"  Install Ubuntu OEM install, Checkdis
<verxion> escott: I don't want to force it to install the ppa version of these packages
<joe_> when I try Install, it starts the install then fails
<BluesKaj> kuku , are you trolling or just not understanding what we're suggesting ?
<joe_> it says that there is a 120 second timeout
<tozen> escott: tozen
<joe_> then the only thing is a command prompt
<verxion> wylde: at issue is that this would force the installation of the wrong package versions
<joe_> I can do some basic commands like ls, but I don't know where to go from there
<llutz> verxion: "man apt-get" -f != force (fix-missing it is)
<kuku> Well I've never used paste before, so I am unsure how it functions
<wylde> verxion, then perhaps you could 'sudo apt-get purge "failed packages"; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ppa-purge'
<IdleOne> kuku: no problem, that is why I explained it :)
<verxion> ; sudo apt-get update; sudo
<verxion>                apt-get install ppa-purge'
<joe_> I'll give you the exact error when it comes up again
<kuku> is the resulting url, the one that appears after I have pasted
<IdleOne> kuku: correct
<verxion> the purge got it
<wylde> :)
<verxion> getting things back to normal now....
<fedor> How can I install Rstudio on Ubuntu 12.10
<kuku> OK TVM. Now where does the person who might help appear? Here?
<IdleOne> kuku: that is right
<kuku> Great! TVM
<escott> fedor, i believe they provide a deb file
<ActionParsnip> fedor: http://www.rstudio.com/ide/download/desktop
<ActionParsnip> !info rstudio
<ubottu> Package rstudio does not exist in quantal
<fedor> I downed that package but it doesn't help
<ActionParsnip> fedor: http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DP8wx4HY9me0
<BluesKaj> kuku paste the url here so we can connect
<escott> fedor, doesn't help how? doesn't hold the door open. doesn't clean the dishes?
<KI4RO> .
<kuku> HAHA!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442237/plain/
<verxion> ok, progress
<verxion> git is now aware that cvsimport should be allowed!
<verxion> next up - it appears that despite using "-d:local:" with the git command, that it is expecting a server to talk to
<joe_> I choose install ubuntu, the splash screen comes up and looks like it's going to work
<IdleOne> kuku: Did you need help with something or you wanted to pastebin a blog post?
<ActionParsnip> kuku: why 'haha'?
<verxion> is that correct?  I had expected it to just look at the filesystem.  Do I need to install a cvs server for the repo copy to work for the import?
<kuku> You beat me to my next question AP.
<joe_> then it gives a bunch of lines saying /sys/devices/pci0000:0013.2/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdc
<escott> verxion, i would assume that yes you must install a server
<HorizonXP> so i'm having a problem with my ubuntu unity/ubuntu-desktop install
<verxion> escott: ok, I guess the whole ":local:" thing threw me
<HorizonXP> I have a GUI, but the Unit sidebar and top menu don't appar.
<joe_> then BusyBox v1.19.3 (ubuntu 1:1.19.3-7ubuntu1) builtin shell (ash0
<HorizonXP> i.e. if I hit Ctrl+Alt+T, I can pull up a terminal
<HorizonXP> i see the desktop background
<kuku> Yes. Skype tells me that the system is configured correctly, but when I call out the receipient on the end of the line can't hear me tasking
<HorizonXP> i have a cursor
<joe_> the prompt is (initramfs)
<HorizonXP> i even have notifications
<HorizonXP> but not "full" unity
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: what video chip do you use?
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: T600 Mali
<escott> kuku, lots of places to check. first is skype seeing the correct microphone
<HorizonXP> it's an ARM SoC, on Samsung Chromebook
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: quantal
<escott> kuku, then is the correct sound device selected in the sound settings gui, in particular is the duplex mode selected
<kuku> I've checked that the analog stereo duplex is set in hardware,  the input is set to Internal Audio Analog Stereo, the output is set to Internal Audio Analog Stereo-
<escott> kuku, do you see the level moving in the pulse gui for the microphone when you speak
<IdleOne> escott: the mic may be muted in alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: I recommend you install xfce4 package, log off and log in t the xfce session, you can then work there
<kuku> I'm using a standard headset with green and pink jacks. And I can see the level move, but I must admit that I have sensitivity up at max. The weird thing about this is that the whole thing worked great on Mint yesterday so the hardware works, orworked yesterday.
<kuku> I've also reinstalled skype but with no change
<escott> kuku, that would suggest the mic is not muted and that the gain is high enough. can you try the "sound recorder" application to see if that works
<peraxmty> quit
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's probably better. was the way I was going to go, but was hoping to get Unity working
<kuku> my apologies where do I find sound recorder?
<kuku> found it
<OerHeks> HorizonXP, maybe the guys in #ubuntu-arm know something
<kuku> works fine
<mikey1234> How do I fix a 'Can't have a partition outside the disk!' error in Gparted?
<BluesKaj> kuku, which soundcard / audio chip , alsamixer shows it in the upper left
<escott> mikey1234, how big is your disk? what is the output of "sudo parted -l"
<kuku> not sure what you mean BK
<riqdiiz>  kuku means hen lol
<mikey1234> escott: Does this help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442308/
<kuku> I'm using a Revo 70 with an AMD 450 integrated processor
<escott> mikey1234, please dont use fdisk
<mikey1234> escott: If I use parted it just says: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<escott> mikey1234, sounds like you might have a corrupted gpt/mbr hybrid. you might try booting to the livecd, enabling universe, and installing "gdisk"
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Do you intend to have an msdos partition table or GPT?
<IdleOne> kuku: open a terminal and type the command: alsamixer
<HorizonXP> OerHeks: maybe, let me try
<joe_> hi
<joe_> I still can't install
<IdleOne> kuku: in the top left corner it should show you the video card and chip set
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: I don't know what the difference between the two is.
<joe_> I choose Install Ubuntu.   The splash screen comes up and it looks like its working
<joe_> then a whole bunch of lines come up and at the end it says "Busybox v1.19.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.19.3-7ubuntu1) built in shell (ash)
<mikey1234> escott: I'm on the live CD right now, I'm gonna try that.
<joe_> the command prompt changes to (initramfs)
<mazda01> does anyone know how to add a permanently delete option within thunar instead of putting files in the trash?
<joe_> I have and eeepc 1215b I'm trying to install the 64 bit edition
<escott> mazda01, in naut hold shift and press delete
<mikey1234> escott: Okay, what do I do now?
<IdleOne> kuku: I said video card but I meant sound card
<escott> mikey1234, "sudo gdisk /dev/sda" then "p" will print the table "q" should quit without saving. do the same for "b" and not any error messages gdisk gives you
<kuku> card is HD-Audio Generic Chip is ATI R6xx HDMI - By the way Skype tells me that I am using  Pulse Audio server (local) on my sound devices
<escott> kuku, why would you be using the HDMI sound?
<mikey1234> escott: If I did this right, this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442330/
<kuku> Not out of choice or knowledge. Perhaps I should modify the hardware
<escott> mikey1234, so that is "a" what about "b"
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: I can't find xfce4 in apt-get...
<escott> mikey1234, and hit "q" to exit gdisk if you are still in it
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: maybe it will come in time, or you can tweak in xfce then switc to gnome+unity
<mikey1234> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442339/
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: run:  sudo apt-get update     first
<HorizonXP> yeah i did that
<HorizonXP> figuring it was an issue with the package list
<HorizonXP> no change
<escott> mikey1234, appears that you had some gpt structures and maybe used something like fdisk or sfdisk to write an mbr partition without removing the gpt table.
<escott> mikey1234, without knowing what table is correct i don't know how to advise you
<davidslo> can someone tell me how to insert content  and save in txt file without any text editor ?????
<bambino> do anyone know how to convert from mp3 to m4r and store in ringtones folder at iphone 4?
<escott> mikey1234, you can use gdisk to do various things like convert mbr to gpt or gpt to mbr or zap gpt structures etc
<davidslo> can someone tell me how to insert content  and save in txt file in terminal without any text editor ?????
<trapni> Hey, why does `apt-get upgrade` sometimes old packages back ? maybe because their processes are currently running or what ?
<kuku> I modified the selection in audio, to hdmi, but I appear to be stuck with the internal analog input. I've just checked and the audio settings have reverted to analog input and output again
<mikey1234> escott: What about /dev/sda? That's the hard drive itself.
<escott> davidslo, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/here-docs.html
<escott> mikey1234, that is true of both disks
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: could it be that ARM packages haven't been compiled or made available?
<davidslo> escott what is this ? :D
<mikey1234> escott: I'm pretty sure I haven't set up any GPT partitions on the main drive - I actually just installed Windows on the sda drive.
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: not sure on the support for the gpu...are there bugs reported
<escott> mikey1234, a lot of efi systems are shipping with a mode where they boot usb media in efi mode and hard disks in bios mode
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: At some point in this disk's life it had a GUID Partition Table (GPT), otherwise gdisk wouldn't be saying that there are remnants left.
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: for unity not working, or for xfce not being there?
<escott> mikey1234, some kind of evil conspiracy to confuse install media
<YatharthROCK> !info
<BluesKaj> kuku  , open a terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then you'll have to reboot , there won't be any response form the modprobe command if the proper module /driver loads properly
<stef1a> how do you make a cron job that can act during a specified time period (i.e., if it's scheduled to start at 8:00, and the computer turns on at 8:15, how do you ensure the job is done?)
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: What tool can I use to graphically manage the partitions rather than gparted since it doesn't offer me any options?
<davidslo> escott i create file with touch file.txt and and here i want to add some text without editor
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: First you need to fix the partition table.
<escott> davidslo, man ed
<llutz> davidslo: echo bla foo you text here >> yourfile.txt
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Does that delete the data on it?
<YatharthROCK> How do you make Ubottu work?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: No.
<davidslo> llutz this is what i want :) tnx
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Oh. Okay, so how do I fix it?
<Jordan_U> YatharthROCK: What are you trying to do with ubottu? (Please experiment with ubottu only in PM or #ubuntu-bots).
<kuku> There appears to be a choice of sound cards here. the first (on zero) is the one that is installed  - the other one on 1 is an HDA ATI SB it's on a different =xfeb and irq
<ActionParsnip> !brain | YatharthROCK
<YatharthROCK> Jordan_U, Nothing, just play around. I'm new to IRC and Ubottu seemed quite useful
<ubottu> YatharthROCK: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fedor> I am sorry to ask this again, but the problem with internet sharing from my PC to my Android phone remains to be solved. I am new to Ubuntu so I cannot quite understand what you are trying to say to me. Please, could someone explain me how to make my PC share internet connection to my phone. I have Ubuntu 12.10 and Android 4.0.4 respectively . I would appreciate any help.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | fedor
<ubottu> fedor: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ActionParsnip> fedor: you will need 2 interfaces, one to share with and the other to connect to the web with
<kuku> I'm still in terminal looing at the sound card - how do I select option 1?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: My guess is that you want an msdos label rather than gpt. I would recommend running "sudo fixparts /dev/sdX" (not sure currently if you're trying to fix sda or sdb) and pastebin the output. It should recommend some fixes which you can allow it to do by typing 'w', but please pastebin the output before doing that.
<ActionParsnip> kuku: press F6 and choose the device
<escott> mikey1234, long and short efi is a real PITA. the easiest path for you might be to go into your efi setup (the menu at boot) and make sure that everything is set to bios. then use something like gdisk to zap the gpt structures on the disk "z" and then reinstall everything (this would destroy any data)
<stef1a> how do you make a cron job that can act during a specified time period (i.e., if it's scheduled to start at 8:00, and the computer turns on at 8:15, how do you ensure the job is done?)
<jrib> stef1a: look into anacron
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Here's what I get when I run that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442362/
<ActionParsnip> jrib: that's it!! totally racking my brain for that
<escott> stef1a, start it at 8:15
<ActionParsnip> escott: anacron is like cron but more suited to user systems which aren't always on
<stef1a> escott: I was just giving an example
<kuku> Did it TVM The alsamixer shows me c color strip colums presumably output values - the mic column is empty
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, unfortunately fixparts' solution is to simply "delete" the partitions. If you have data on this disk that you care about you might be able to get better results by using testdisk to rebuild the partition table based on what fileystems it can find.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Is that output in bytes? Because if it is, there's only like 2 or 3 gigs of data on there.
<kuku> Gotta shoot off and pick up my kid
<ebad> Hi, First I'm a layman in Linux, and quite new to here. I'm going to install a utorrent.
<bazhang> ebad, use a native one
<zlacker> ebad:  why not using transmission?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Okay, testdisk is a bit confusing, but it recognizing some partitions on it.
<ebad> what's that?
<bazhang> !torrent | ebad
<ubottu> ebad: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> ebad: why, transmission is in a default install?
<bazhang> ebad transmission or deluge
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: How important to you is the data currently on this disk?
<ActionParsnip> ebad: its a torrent client and is default installed in Ubuntu (unlike windows which ships with none)
<ebad> ActionParsnip: Thanks, and how I can run that in Ubuntu?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: I do have some imporant stuff on there, so I'd say quite a bit. From what I understand they're marked as 'D' for deleted in testdisk, for some reason, but there's probably still data there.
<ActionParsnip> ebad: press ALT+F2 and type: transmission    hit ENTER
<bazhang> ebad, same as any other torrent client.
<ebad> Thanks.
<max20091960>  /budus macro xdcc menu
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Do you know how many partitions you're supposed to have on this disk, and their type?
<MonkeyDust> ebad  if transmission looks a bit alien to you, use deluge
<ActionParsnip> ebad: transmission can also have a web UI, like utorrent
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Yes. 3 - one around 100 MB for the reserved windows partition, 130GBish for the data (both NTFS) and around 25GB unallocated.
<ebad> Yes, I'm watching that.
<Gara1> a
<ebad> MonkeyDust: Thanks for your advise as well.
<max20091960>  /budus macro xdcc f 12
<max20091960>  /budus macro xdcc f 12
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, for now then close tesdisk and run "sudo fixparts /dev/sdX" again, then type 'p' and pastebin the output.
<max20091960>  /budus macro xdcc f 13
<Jordan_U> max20091960: Please stop.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442391/
<akshay> hello, I am using Ubu tu 11.10 oneiric and its WUBI installed partitioned along with windows 7 ..i had allocated 18 gb space to it but now i am running very low on disk space. I found out a method to increase teh disk partition by using  "dd if=/dev/zero of=new.disk bs=1MB count=10000" command....but i am not sure of what to set "count" parameter to..please help!
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: I think I had to enable multiverse
<alvarezp> Hi. Can anybody recommend an applet for gnome classic (3.x) to show the caps and num lock keys on the panel? Thanks
<ikonia> gnome classic /
<ikonia> ?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Got any suggestions?
<alvarezp> ikonia, yes, also known as gnome fallback
<ikonia> I thought that was dead now ?
<ikonia> also gnome 3 applets are designed for the gnome 3 environment are they not ?
<bazhang> ikonia, its still around
<ikonia> rather than some odd fall back gnome 2 clone type environment
<bazhang> gnome-panel
<fedor> I once again ask about connecting my android 4.0.4 phone to Ubuntu12.10-based system. The instruction I was given about sharing internet to other machines is not what I am looking for
<ikonia> fedor: what do you actually want to do ?
<ikonia> fedor: your initial question was how to share your PC's internet connection with your phone
<alvarezp> ikonia, well, "extensions" for gnome shell are not the same as "applets" for gnome-panel.
<ikonia> fedor: the instructions I gave you will allow you to do just that
<HorizonXP> so i installed ubuntu-desktop to get unity, which didn't work. now I installed xubuntu-desktop, which hopefully will work
<fedor> I have an HTC Incredible S. I have a PPPoE connection established. I want to know how can I establish this very connection through internet passthrough
<HorizonXP> how do I remove the extraneous packages from ubuntu-desktop that I no longer need?
<ikonia> fedor: PPPoE with what /
<HorizonXP> like nity, ec.
<HorizonXP> like unity, etc..
<ikonia> HorizonXP: open the package manager, select the packages, remove them
<fedor> I don't understand PPPoE with what/?
<HorizonXP> ikonia: but ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, i wouldn't know which pakcages I can/should remove
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, 'w' to save (just so that we have something we know is valid, even if it's not what we want). Then we'll try to fix this completely using testdisk.
<ikonia> fedor: your PC is connected to the internet and you want to share it with your phone, correct ?
<ikonia> HorizonXP: you can remove whatever you want
<fedor> yep
<ikonia> HorizonXP: if you know you don't need something, remove it
<ikonia> fedor: so what's wrong with the instructions I gave you ?
<FlashBack_> o\
<fedor> I will try once more
<fedor> maybe I will be luckier
<ikonia> fedor: luck has nothing to do with it
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Wait, what's it gonna get rid of?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Kay, I did that. What's next?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: It will remove some of the invalid entries in the partition table.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: sudo testdisk /dev/sdX # and pastebin the output
<cnz> what windows vnc viewer do you guys recommand using to connect to ubuntus vnc server (vino)
<cnz> im using realvnc viewer right now but having major display issues
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Or post a screenshot.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | mikey1234
<ubottu> mikey1234: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442428/
<HorizonXP> so I'm having a problem with my terminal
<HorizonXP> right now I'm using byobu on a remote system
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: I assume that you've already selected some options to get to that screen, correct?
<HorizonXP> byobu updates the time
<HorizonXP> but for some reason, instead of updating in place, it keeps adding new lines
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Well it offered me to pick the disk, and to anylise it, so I did just that.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK. Add all of the partitions, and make sure that the System Reserved partition is a primary partition (the others can either be primary or logical) then pastebin the screen again.
<whoever> need some help with install of clean mysql , i have tried to remove and purge withe apt-get, then the config wass all messed up so i tried dpkg reconfigure mysql-server and reinstall and i still get the same errors about mysql-server being broken. can someone assist
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: "Invalid partition structure."
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: What did you do to get that error message?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Right arrow and set the other two to logical and system partition to primary.
<mikey1234> *system reserved
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, I'm not sure what's going on. Though it might be tedious, please exit testdisk without saving and start from the beginning, taking a screenshot of each screen as you go.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: (Press 'q' as many times as needed to quit)
<fedor> I now figured what i want exactly. As far as I am now informed it's called reverse tethering  and the phone thus should be connected to a PC to access the internet through a wired ethernet connection.
<kuku> well Iĺl reboot and give a spin
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Okay, just more minute and I'll have them up
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: imgur.com/a/nFwnu
<\\Mr_C\\> whats the generic default windows manager called for ubuntu server 12.10?
<gotwig> can you help, how to run ubuntu 12.10 ARM HF on Qemu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/229361/how-to-run-ubuntu-12-10-arm-hf-on-a-ubuntu-12-04-2-amd64-host-with-qemu-1-3
<jrib> \\Mr_C\\: it doesn't come with one installed
<\\Mr_C\\> oh
<Mneme_> Good afternoon.  Just a general question here... I am just switched from Mint 13 to Ubuntu 12.10 on my netbook.  For some reason, Ubuntu is using my processor at or near 100% all the time.
<jrib> Mneme_: what process?
<\\Mr_C\\> is there a generic one from ubuntu and not some off the wall hack?
<Mneme_> The netbook is running hot enough to smell, and my touch keeps quitting on me as well.  LOL
<Dougie187> How do you add a printer to a headless server?
<ActionParsnip> \\Mr_C\\: if you are using Unity then it is Compiz
<ActionParsnip> \\Mr_C\\: server has no desktop UI at all, its all text based
<eclipticon> Mneme, use $top or system monitor to find the offending process
<ActionParsnip> Mneme_: what video chip do you use?
<Mneme_> jrib: Indicator_multiload and unity_panel_service primarily, it looks like.
<hpz> 1
<jrib> Mneme_: you've  probably hit some bug.  See if anything exists at bugs.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Mneme_: is it a switchable GPU {AMD|Nvidia} + Intel ?
<Mneme_> Netbook is has an AMD chip and integrated graphics
<ActionParsnip> Mneme_: thats why then
<ActionParsnip> Mneme_: look into bumblebee. This may also help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Mneme_> Too heavy for my little netbook eh?  *sigh*
<ActionParsnip> Mneme_: no, the technology has little support in Linux
<ActionParsnip> Mneme_: I run a full desktop OS on probably a LOT less then you have there
<Mneme_> I was previously using Mint with Cinnamon and that was pretty quick; I switched because LAMP seems to shred packages for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> Mneme_: I just don't have that switchable video chip mess
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: I think I did everything right.
<Mneme_> In fact I uninstalled lamp-server yesterday on my first Ubuntu install and it immediately deleted all the Ubuntu packages... what's with that?  LOL
<ActionParsnip> Mneme_: if possible, disable one GPU in BIOS
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: I don't see anything wrong. Does it still complain if you try to make them all primary?
<kuku> still no joy with the output on skype
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Yeah.
<kuku> I can't understans why skype can record my voice test message, but no one can hear my voice when I call out
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: It looks like the last sector of the second partition might be the same as the first sector of the third partition, but I really wish that testdisk didn't display these things using C/H/S values.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Can I resize them maybe?
<KRomeleoN> ActionParsnip, can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> KRomeleoN: wassup?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Can you successfully list files from all of the partitions, and does the listing look like what you expect?
<ActionParsnip> mikey1234: do you not have backups?
<mikey1234> ActionParsnip: They're mostly STeam games on there, but still..
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Should I be able to gain access to it? I can't seem to see the partitions mounted anywhere.
<riqdiiz> mikey1234 : is testdisk in Ubuntu 12 or is it an independent utility?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Listing the files is an option in testdisk.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: At this screen for example: http://imgur.com/a/nFwnu#8 you could select a partition and press 'p' to list the files it contains.
<lucido> Å°HÅ°i, I'm building a 3 display setup (2xLCD, 1x hdtv), what video card should I get if 3d performance is not importantand low price and no fan is preferred?
<hpz> I've just installed xubuntu guys been a while since i was on an ubuntu machine does it come with hdmi support as default now ? or is there any packages i need for hdmi support
<escott> lucido, intel support is very good. second would maybe be an older ati
<lucido> escott, How can I connect 3 displays to those?
<Arcadie> Hi guys! Can anyone suggest a mirror for East Europe? I am currently using the default one and it seems really slow: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ~100KB/s
<escott> lucido, with cables. you will have to find one that has three ports and supports activating all of them
<lucido> escott, yes, that is what I'm trying to find out here
<Dougie187> How do you access a cups web interface remotely?
<riqdiiz> Jordan_U : is testdisk in Ubuntu 12 or is it an independent utility?
<escott> lucido, try ##hardware
<ratbel> Arcadie: try: "http://code.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu", where "code" is your country, i.e: "http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<Jordan_U> riqdiiz: It is not installed by default, but it is available in the default repositories.
<lucido> what's the state of ATI support for multiple displays on ubuntu?
<escott> Dougie187, you will probably have to modify /etc/cups/* to have it listen to outside addressed
<Arcadie> Thanks ratbel!Going to check
<Dougie187> escott: is there a way to tell it to listen to all addresses in a subnet?
<Dougie187> like 192.168.0.0/24?
<escott> Dougie187, probably
<riqdiiz> Jordan_U : thanks. you opened my eyes.
<ratbel> Arcadie: also, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<vitor> bonsoir à tous
<Jordan_U> riqdiiz: You're welcome.
<escott> Dougie187, if not restrict it with iptables
<Dougie187> escott: well, I can restrict with my NAT, but I just want it to allow everything to start. And it's not. :P
<lucido> does eyefinity work on ubuntu?
<daniel__> irc2600.net
<riqdiiz> was testdisk available for  Ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> !info testdisk jaunty
<ubottu> 'jaunty' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> gah
<gotwig> how can I install ubuntu 12.10 ARM HF on qemu?
<ActionParsnip> gotwig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall
<riqdiiz>  you mean qemu for windows
<willfrand> Que tal amigos, al
<willfrand> que tal amogos, alguien sabe de lubuntu? funciona muy bien en mi acer aspire one 722, solo que ni el video ni el audio funcionan, alguien puede ayudarme con eso?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<riqdiiz> willfrand  English please.
<lucido> Can I run 3 displays on this: ASUS GT610-SL-2GD3-L?
<willfrand> sorry
<escott> !ot | lucido please ask in an appropriate forum
<ubottu> lucido please ask in an appropriate forum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<willfrand> but the spanish room don't body
<willfrand> i need some help about lubuntu SO
<babyswizz> please am asked to use bash on ubuntu but when I click to open it the entire window is black and I cant seem to type any command, I can only see the menu bar
<lucido> escott, this is ubuntu related, I run ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> willfrand: whats the issue
<escott> lucido, no its a hardware question. once you purchase it and boot ubuntu on it and need help setting up multihead then it becomes an ubuntu issue
<MonkeyDust> willfrand  for audio, open an terminal and type alsamixer -- for video, it may be a flash issue
<willfrand> is cool, and very well in my notebook acer aspire one 722, only that havent sound, microphone and video
<willfrand> MonkeyDust, giveme a minute
<willfrand> and my english isn't good
<ActionParsnip> willfrand: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<willfrand> wait
<riqdiiz> willfrand  don't worry just use keywords :-)
<tjbiddle> anyone know how to copy the files listed from this into a directory? ` ls -la | awk {'print $9'} | grep '^[a-z]' | grep .htm `
<willfrand> thanks riqdiiz,
<escott> tjbiddle, | cp -t target_dir. but be careful that no filenames have spaces or strange characters. find would be better for this
<willfrand> this is my report
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: I apologize, I was afk and the site said it timed out. What did you suggest me to do?
<MonkeyDust> tjbiddle  try cp in front of that line and the source after it
<willfrand> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9e19f0691b314e9c2b8541a04cef7bf60d341384
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: At this screen for example: http://imgur.com/a/nFwnu#8 you could select a partition and press 'p' to list the files it contains.
<escott> tjbiddle, find . -iname *.htm -exec cp -t target {}\;
<MonkeyDust> tjbiddle  try cp in front of that line and the destination after it  <- correction
<willfrand> somebody can help me?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Alright, that seems to work fine, and my files are there.
<tjbiddle> *facepalms* i saw -T, but not -t of cp. thanks guys, i'll read up on find and exec as well - much appreciated.
<willfrand> and not alsamixer
<paul_> como estan amigos
<ikonia> !es | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Does it complain if you only undelete the first two partitions?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Nope.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: It doesn't seem to complain.
<GMDynamics> I was on here yesterday. I'm trying to reinstall apt after I accidentally removed it. I found more than one way to download the .debs, but I need a way to download the dependencies automatically. Most methods I found required a second computer running ubuntu, but I dont have access to one right now
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, what if you only undelete the first and third?
<cnz> can unity be uninstsalled and not cause a system damage?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Okay, I'll try doing that in a few minutes.
<paul_> porfavor como comunicarme een español
<Jordan_U> cnz: Yes.
<MonkeyDust> cnz  no need to uninstall, simply install some other DE and use that
<Jordan_U> !notunity | cnz
<ubottu> cnz: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cnz> MonkeyDust, yes there is a need to uninstall it's called not wanting it
<willfrand> hey
<cnz> Jordan_U, thanks and then I can just purge unity?
<Jordan_U> cnz: Uninstalling unity will remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage as well, but that's not a problem as it's just a meta-package.
<paul_> good by brothers
<willfrand> hey
<willfrand> can somebody help me with my audio in lubuntu?
<DouglasK> A few versions ago, there was a "smart hide" type option on the unity launcher bar that sits on the left.  How can one get it back?
<cnz> Jordan_U after installing those three packages I can remove unity right
<Jordan_U> cnz: You should probably log into a GNOME Shell or other session first, before removing Unity.
<cnz> Jordan_U, yeah I did
<Jordan_U> cnz: Then yes, you can now safely remove any unity related packages.
<cnz> Jordan_U, thanks would sudo apt-get purge unity* be bad? or is that ok?
<DouglasK> A few versions ago, there was a "smart hide" type option on the unity launcher bar that sits on the left.  How can one get it back?  (I know I can set it to auto hide, but I want it to only disappear when in the way like it used to)
<zorael> How can I read the text of a kernel panic that happens on X start? (it switches vts automatically to one that doesn't display kernel errors)
<GMDynamics> I was on here yesterday. I'm trying to reinstall apt after I accidentally removed it. I found more than one way to download the .debs, but I need a way to download the dependencies automatically. Most methods I found required a second computer running ubuntu, but I dont have access to one right now
<Epicism> I installed ubuntu 12.10 on my external hard drive alongside Windows 7 using the wubi installer, and when I select ubuntu from the dual boot menu, it can't seem to find the disk...
<ikonia> GMDynamics: not going to happen
<jrib> GMDynamics: use a live cd
<ikonia> GMDynamics: you need to use a package manager, such as apt-get or aptitude, or something like that
<ikonia> GMDynamics: you've jut removed it
<ikonia> GMDynamics: so you need to download the debs and use dpkg to put them back
<ikonia> I find it hard to accept you removed apt-get by accident, as it will provide warnings as most of the system depends on it
<GMDynamics> @ikonia no offence, but that atitude is really not helping me. I know for a fact there is a way, it just escapes me at the moment
<ekhaat> willfrand: If you compare your output to mine (http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=261903a437d5552bcd74bac703b8ffe30cbeb171), you will see that there is a lot missing in yours. Don't know why that is, though
<GMDynamics> @jrib I should have thought of that!
<ikonia> GMDynamics: it is helping you as I've just given you the solution
<lesshaste> is there a postscript viewer that will let me rotate the image?
<vicatcu> can anyone help me figure out what i'm doing wrong following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing? I thought I followed them, but I have a device connected through a switch and it's not getting an IP address from DHCP
<lesshaste> the "document viewer" won't it seems
<GMDynamics> I already know how to use dpkg, but if you think about it, apt has 100s of dependencies
<Epicism> I installed ubuntu 12.10 on my external hard drive alongside Windows 7 using the wubi installer, and when I select ubuntu from the dual boot menu, it can't seem to find the disk... Anyone have an idea of what is going on?
<GMDynamics> dependencies have dependencies and so on and so forth
<ikonia> GMDynamics: it doesn#t
<ikonia> it's dependencies are quite light
<ikonia> GMDynamics: and you said you removed apt-get , not all it's dependencies
<escott> Epicism, is that a supported configuration for wubi?
<GMDynamics> i was half asleep and typed in sudo apt-get remove apt
<Epicism> I'm not sure, i'm really new to ubuntu or anything like it :/
<ikonia> GMDynamics: yes, and that will only remove apt-get, and it will ask you to verify it due to the dependencies that depend on it
<lesshaste> okular it seems
<escott> Epicism, my guess is it is not a supported wubi configuration. i would do a real install onto the external drive not a wubi install
<nibbler> any clue why i cant install the package - the dependency is met.... http://nopaste.info/bf9c13f3ce.html
<Epicism> And do do that i would use a live cd?
<escott> Epicism, yes
<Epicism> Alright, will try that. Also, is there a way to retrieve the package that wubi downloaded so i can use that?
<vicatcu> (1) How do I know if I've successfully bridged my wireless and wired connections and (2) how do I know if my DHCP server is running?
<GMDynamics> It removed everthing, including depends. I tried installing the apt deb file but it want dependencies, even when i use -f, apt-get doesnt run
<escott> Epicism, i guess you could grab them out of /var/cache/apt/archives
<ikonia> GMDynamics: what exactly have you removed,
<ikonia> GMDynamics: it sounds like a lot more than you are aware of
<Epicism> If i try booting from the external hard drive right away, would that maybe work?
<phubuntu> hello all
<GMDynamics> I know exactly what it is. apt and its depends. apt by itself only has about four depends, but those depends have a bunch of depends that nothing else was using, so  removing apt would remove recursive depends going down pretty far
<ikonia> GMDynamics: it shouldn't go that far
<ikonia> unless you push it to do so
<phubuntu> i am looking for a ubuntu program like privoxy where i am able to watch hulu.com videos from outside the united states.. has anyone got an idea?
<ikonia> it should only remove direct dependencies
<phubuntu> * it should have a gui because i am weak on the command line. ;)
<ikonia> phubuntu: not going to help you get around content restriction
<phubuntu> ikonia: ok.
<GMDynamics> i didnt but the number of depends increases exponentialy as you increase the number level down you look
<ikonia> GMDynamics: yes, but that shouldn't have removed more than one level of direct dependencies
<ekhaat> GMDynamics: have you actually tried to reinstall it, or are you just guessing?
<GMDynamics> @ phubuntu as long as your not breaking any laws :D just use a vpn
<ikonia> GMDynamics: so I'm asking what else happened to remove the rest
<phubuntu> GMDynamics: i will not break any laws... what to install for vpn?
<GMDynamics> I have tried installing it and apt-get will remove one level of dependecy, then remove unused depends. then after it removes unsed depends, it will remove more unused depends that were under the original unused depends
<phubuntu> GMDynamics: no configuration via command line please..
<IdleOne> phubuntu: GMDynamics helping with circumventing content restrictions is not allowed in #ubuntu.
<GMDynamics> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<IdleOne> Please stop or take it elsewhere
<RomulusDaniel> i am trying to install lubuntu 12.04 and although it says it non pae o.s. i get the same error that the procesor doesn;t support pae
<L3top> ikonia: GMDynamics: http://www.pastebin.ca/2293882
<L3top> That is what the command will do in 12.04 GMDynamics
<ikonia> L3top: that looks good, one level
<dex564> Guys Need urgent help, I am s=using hp compaq nc6000 unable to use wlan
<escott> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ikonia> L3top: good call on the test
<dex564> any help in this regard will be appreciated
<escott> RomulusDaniel, all kernels are pae beginning recently i thought it was 12.10 may be 12.04
<GMDynamics> Are they content restrictions? If hes looking at everyday hulu videos, which are free here,from another country is he going around any laws?
<hpz> exit
<ikonia> GMDynamics: if you visit the site and it says "this service is not available in your country" that's a content restriction
<RomulusDaniel> the tutorials says that are not pae
<RomulusDaniel> but when i install i get the same over and over pae error
<dex564> teRomulusDaniel: I was facing the same problem till yesterday
<GMDynamics> and also to test that list L3top, do you mind doing a dry run on a couple of those depends that get removed
<willfrand> ekhaat, wait
<RomulusDaniel> and....
<RomulusDaniel> ?
<dex564> I was getting the error that pae is not supported
<dex564> sending you a link that worked for me
<GMDynamics> And also I forgot, im running lubuntu, which means I'll have a few more depends
<dex564> try it out
<RomulusDaniel> ok
<willfrand> ekhaat, no loaded ALSA modules
<RomulusDaniel> i am waiting
<dex564> http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386-nonpae.iso
<m0r0n> Hi how do I bridge a lan connection such that the wireless is picking up the router and then my ethernet cord will send the internet to another device?
<RomulusDaniel> ok thank you
<dex564> teRomulusDaniel: which device do you use?
<RomulusDaniel> ibm thinkpad r50e
<dex564> RomulusDaniel: the processor? and wlan?
<willfrand> how do i install the ALSA modules?
<RomulusDaniel> with intel celeron m 1,8 ghz
<RomulusDaniel> sorry
<RomulusDaniel> intel pentium M
<willfrand> ekhaat, how do i install the ALSA modules?
<dex564> ya that should work I am using the same processor
<dex564> and whats the wlan?
<ekhaat> willfrand: Exactly. But I don't know the solution. But now you know a bit more and can ask the approrpiate questions :-)
<RomulusDaniel> i have to see
<RomulusDaniel> w8
<dex564> k
<ekhaat> willfrand: Like you just did :-)
<dex564> anyone with the soluotion to my wlan proble,?>
<dex564> compaq: nc 6000
<ekhaat> willfrand: try ask without my name in front
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Hi, yet again. That didn't appear to do anything after it asked me to reboot.
<willfrand> Hey ekhaat of course
<willfrand> and thanks by your help
<m0r0n> Sorry, to ask again but I DC'ed. How can I bridge my wireless to give my ethernet access to the internet
<ekhaat> no problem
<madjoe> Why burning a DVD dics lasts sooo long in Ubuntu? It uses 1.2x speed for an 8x disc, and the thing with image checksum at the end... I don't get it? It takes like half an hour or more!!
<willfrand> now i know exactly that thing ask
<L3top> willfrand: lspci -nn | grep -i audio  dex564 you can install the generic kernel.
<willfrand> thanks L3top
<RomulusDaniel> do you now where to find that information?
<RomulusDaniel> because i can't find it anywere
<RomulusDaniel> if this were windows .....
<RomulusDaniel> :)
<dex564> lspci in your terminal paste your output hre
<willfrand>  L3top, this fail dont exist
<RomulusDaniel> ok thx
<atc3030> does anyone have any good tips on how to make the touchpad on a macbook air not suck in ubuntu?
<dex564> sure np
<willfrand> ok
<jogger> hello, can anyone help me install smtp on my ubuntu vps
<L3top> willfrand: lspci is a command. lspci -nn | grep -i audio                means show me everything on the pci bus, and return anything with the word audio in it.
<RomulusDaniel> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<RomulusDaniel> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<willfrand> can i paste the exit here? or i need to use pastebin?
<madjoe> pastebin?
<willfrand> L3top, yes, ok
<atc3030> any help with the trackpad sucking in ubuntu on a macbook air?
<dex564> RomulusDaniel, yup thats the same one that I am using
<L3top> I need the output of that command.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Yeah, sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442629/
<dex564> RomulusDaniel, I guess you would have some problem configuring the wlan
<madjoe> Why burning a DVD dics lasts sooo long in Ubuntu? It uses 1.2x speed for an 8x disc...
<dex564> but otherwise the system should work fine
<willfrand> L3top, this is the output of this command http://pastebin.com/CPTbGtaM
<dex564> RomulusDaniel: try installing it with unetbootin and see if the system works
<L3top> willfrand: That should be working. Are you trying to get audio over hdmi/analog or spdif?
<rfultz> Hello I had a quick question about frag settings in iwconfig with ath9k for some reason when I changed my frag and rts settings on my client to match what was on my router I went from slow speeds to very high speeds is this normal?
<atc3030> could someone please help me with the touchpad on my macbook air in ubuntu? it is way too sensitive. I go to use two finger scrolling in a browser and as soon as i move my fingers it thinks im trying to do a right click it is very annoying and is making it almost unusable
<RomulusDaniel> i am using wireless now
<RomulusDaniel> i am connected through wlan
<dex564> wow..how did you do that?
<dex564> are you runing windows xp ?
<willfrand> L3top, i dont know the difference, how find it?
<bekks> rfultz: could you please rephrase your sentence it is pretty hard to understand you are not using interpunction do you know that?
<RomulusDaniel> no
<willfrand> or i need to reboot
<RomulusDaniel> ubuntu 10.10
<willfrand> L3top, or i need reboot
<ekhaat> L3top: did you see willfrand's output of that asla stuff (http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9e19f0691b314e9c2b8541a04cef7bf60d341384)?
<atc3030> is there a better channel that i should ask my question in? doesnt look like im gonna get any help in here:)
<L3top> willfrand: I am asking how you are physically connected to audio. Is it over an hdmi cable, an optical cable... a coax... or a little headphones looking plug thing?
<RomulusDaniel> it was intalalled on installation
<rfultz> Alright, so I was wondering if it is just coincidence or if this is normal; I changed the frag settings on my wireless interface in iwconfig to match what was on my router and after that happened I went from slow speeds to very fast. Was it just coincidence or is this a known fix?
<L3top> I did not yet.
<dex564> RomulusDaniel, : you mean no additional drivers needed?
<ekhaat> L3top: ok
<dex564> RomulusDaniel, : then what is the problem about pae that t=you face
<dr_willis> atc3030:  id search askubuntu.com and the forums
<bekks> rfultz: Thats a know behaviour - same settings work well, different settings do not. :)
<L3top> willfrand:  can you give me the output of aplay -l
<L3top> willfrand: sudo aplay -l
<RomulusDaniel> i am trying to install a newer version of ubuntu#
<willfrand> L3top, my netbook has in guarantee yet, i recently did a repair
<rfultz> wow and to think this whole time I was trying to fix my drivers and there was nothing wrong LOL
<RomulusDaniel> and i get the error
<RomulusDaniel> with the kernel not supporting pae
<dex564> RomulusDaniel, : what if you update the packages? does that wor in ubuntu? I am new to it too
<atc3030> already have. everything says to try different settings with synclient and I have tried so many different settings it has not helped
<willfrand> L3top, This is the problem, look the output: no se encontraron tarjetas de sonido
<willfrand> no soundcards found
<L3top> right...
<dex564> RomulusDaniel, : did you get any error while installing ubuntu 10.?
<knittl> I have upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 and now unity won't start after login (and windows have to themes on buttons and other widgets)
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, try running testdisk again and confirm that it complains if you try to undelete the third partition.
<L3top> willfrand: apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<fishbait> trying to install drivers for nvidia card little help says it can't install xorg-video-abi-10 little help please?
<knittl> also, the number of problems with multimonitor mode increased. hi btw :)
<knittl> are there known problems/fixes for the unity problem?
<willfrand> L3top, install --reinstall??
<L3top> correct.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Or rather, I guess you would be undeleting the second partition (which will probably end up as sda3, just to make things more confusing :)
<tozen> hi gals! does smbd able to give me a hand sorting out log in text console problem, please?
<RomulusDaniel> no
<RomulusDaniel> no errors
<L3top> tozen: Tell me the general problem before I start trying to dissect a log.
<dex564> DAmn, I am stuck..maybe because I am using an LTS version?
<dr_willis> RomulusDaniel:  if your hardware does not support pae. you should stick to 12.04 i belive
<willfrand> L3top, <<--reinstall>> unrecognized option
<dex564> how about you? are you using an LTS?
<tozen> the problem is I cannot login through Ctrl+Alt+F1 system says wrong login, but there is no problem using sudo in terminal emulation
<RomulusDaniel> it doesen't work 12.04
<fishbait> just tried apt-get install xorg-video-abi-10 and i get no installation candidate
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: It does complain.
<RomulusDaniel> i get the same pae error
<RomulusDaniel> i have now 10.10
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Note also that I didn't say that you should tell testdisk to save yet. It would have been easier if you had saved after restoring the first two partitions. But we can work from where we are currently.
<L3top> willfrand: lsb_release -sc
<tozen> L3top i've got /var/log/auth.log info ifneed it
<bekks> RomulusDaniel: 10.10 is unsupported nowadays.
<dr_willis> RomulusDaniel:  use lubuntu in 12.04 or xubuntu not ubuntu, the ubuntu iso uses pae by default. Lubuntu does not.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: I have feeling this will take quite a bit time.
<dr_willis> RomulusDaniel:  or so i have read at least.
<willfrand> L3top, quantal
<fishbait> hello?
<RomulusDaniel> i have tryed lubuntu 12.04
<RomulusDaniel> i get the same pae error
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: It might, or it might only take about another 20 minutes or less if I'm right about the problem (which I'm not to confident about :)
<RomulusDaniel> i didn;t tryed xubuntu
<dex564> RomulusDaniel, : sorry mate, That had worked for me, I guess you could use the following steps:sending you the link
<dr_willis> RomulusDaniel:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<RomulusDaniel> ok thx
<RomulusDaniel> i got it the first time
<willfrand> L3top, the output was quantal
<RomulusDaniel> thx
<willfrand> what mean it?
<RomulusDaniel> i am downloading now
<cnz> so who ever said removing unity wont hose your system is wrong
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Alright, what would you suggest next?
<cnz> my system is now hosed
<cnz> and will not boot
<fishbait> umm whats the repository for nividia drivers and how do i add it from a root recovery prompt?
<dr_willis> cnz:  yit would be better to tell us what it is doing exactly..
<mouseproblem> hi my mouse is not working
<mouseproblem> it is a brand new usb mouse
<dr_willis> fishbait:  they are in  the default repos.
<tozen> L3top: here is log file: http://pastebin.com/N59e7fde
<dr_willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ekhaat> mouseproblem: batteries?
<dex564> ok let me know if that doesn't work
<cnz> dr_willis, get the grub menu choose to boot blank screen blinking cursor
<mouseproblem> @ekhaat usb powered
<dr_willis> fishbait:  the 'restricted' repos
<dr_willis> cnz:  tried the nomodeset  option?
<ekhaat> mouseproblem: my bad :-)
<cnz> dr_willis, just sshed in
<ekhaat> mouseproblem: does the light underneath come on?
<cnz> for some reason my gui is broken
<mouseproblem> @ekhaat yes
<ikonia> why are you suprised by that
<mouseproblem> @ekhaat and it is logged in "dmesg"
<ikonia> cnz: you've just removed unity....what do you expec to thappen to your gui
<mouseproblem> @ekhaat the mouse simply will not move though :(
<ekhaat> mouseproblem: habe you tried different mousepads?
<mouseproblem> @ekhaat yes and they dont work
<MaynardWaters> I am trying to mount a smb read only share
<cnz> ikonia, obviously you're an idiot, cause I installed gnome first
<ekhaat> mouseproblem: bummer
<MaynardWaters> Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount smb://set/everything-viewonly
<MaynardWaters> sudo mount -t smbfs smb://set/everything-viewonly /media/everything
<bazhang> cnz NO name calling here
<fishbait> when i tried the recovery option enable networking> root prompt apt-get install nividia* it says it can't install xorg-video-abi-10. how do i resolve this?
<cnz> well that was nice
<bazhang> cnz NO name calling here
<manners> hi guys iv got a problem, when i reboot my ubuntu machine i can no longer see the samba shares on it until i go in via ssh and restart the smbd service
<ikonia> cnz: pull it i n
<ikonia> cnz: did you install gnome before of after removing unity ?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: My guess is that the problem is that the two ntfs partitions appear (at least to testdisk) to overlap. So I suggest that we first delete the third partition (currently sda2), then restore the second partition, then resize the second partition (make it 1 MiB smaller), then try to restore the third partition and see if testdisk stops complaining.
<cnz> bazhang, then tell ikonia, not to assume stuff :)
<cnz> ikonia, before
<cnz> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ikonia> cnz: ok, so that's probably why
<cnz> I followed that
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Seems reasonable to me.
<cnz> ikonia, no I install gnome first
<ikonia> cnz: if unity's gone it may well take dependencies with it
<cnz> then removed unity
<ikonia> cnz: do you still have X on your machine ?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: I did put two files that are like 7 gigs to copy over to my flash drive just in case I screw something up.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Using the list files feature you told me about
<cnz> root 1727 0.0 0.0 133808 2780 ? Sl 13:16 0:00 /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-slave --display-id /org/gnome/DisplayManager/Display2
<ikonia> cnz: do you still have X on your machine ?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: So first, "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and delete sda2 (if you don't know how to use fdisk I can walk you throught it, but either way please pastebin the log of what you've done in fdisk before writing to disk with 'w')
<cnz> ikonia, I should
<cnz> never removed it
<ikonia> cnz: no, do you actually still have it
<ikonia> not "should you have it"
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Smart idea. If you have any other really important files anywhere now would be a good time to back them up similarly as well.
<cnz> yes /etc/X11/X
<ikonia> cnz: ok, so is there currently an X server running ?
<ikonia> cnz: hang on /etc/X11/X - that's not where the X server is
<cnz> ikonia http://pastebin.com/fBt2t3Nt
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: It might take some time to back those up since it's on a USB 2.0 drive, maybe 15 minutes tops, so I'm just gonna hold off using fdisk until these imporant files are done copying.
<ikonia> cnz: ok, that suggests there is an X server running
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK. Ping me when you're done.
<maheanuu> I have dug myself into a bottomless pit again, I want to remove all sound and reinstall, I also want to remove the 12.04 crap running down my left side of the screen and go to something normal, I will take the sound first and if I still am sane I will attempt to tackle the crap on the screen
<ikonia> cnz: that looks like it's running on display :1 not display :0, I'm not sure if thats correct on an ubuntu install
<cnz> how would you change it
<kj> sudo apt-get install mysql-server doesn't prompt me to set a MySQL password. Any reason why?
<ikonia> it depends what's happened
<kj> also, can't log into mysql from the root account without a passwprd
<jrib> maheanuu: I'd suggest starting by explaining what exactly you mean by "I have dug myself into a bottomless pit again"
<ikonia> cnz: be worth checking if that's correct on ubuntu, if display 1 is the correct default display
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  install some alternative desktop. select it at the login screen...
<cnz> ikonia Jordan_U told me to follow
<cnz> !nounity
<fishbait> HOW DO INSTALL THESE BLOODY DRIVERS? V.V
<cnz> so I did
<jrib> kj: was it installed before perhaps?
<dr_willis> fishbait:  what drivers?
<ikonia> cnz: you've said that
<ikonia> fishbait: drop the caps
<ikonia> cnz: check if display 1 is the correct default value
<kj> jrib,  I don't believe so .
<kj> even if it was, I purged and removed it
<WXZ> I'm trying to purge my system of any unneeded packages and such, what's a good way to do this?
<cnz> ikonia, how do I check that
<kj> then resintalled, and the same thing happened
<ikonia> cnz: just check with someone running ubuntu
<InspectorCluseau> cnz, if you have a command prompt ... try xinit
<jrib> kj: so it was installed before... why would you say "I don't believe so"?  You probably did not purge the correct package
<fishbait> i had had caps srry and the nvidia ones i was using and apt-get auto-removed fglrx to get nvidia ones
<cnz> I just reinstalled unity and now rebooting
<yeats> WXZ: might be easier to install a minimal ubuntu and build upwards
<yeats> !mini | WXZ
<kj> jrib,  I don't think it was . I did an apt-get install 10 mins ago and it installed from what I can tell
<ubottu> WXZ: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<WXZ> yeats: that's what I'm doing
<kj> then I purged
<maheanuu> Ok, I have an external sound device Encore Electronics ENMAB-8CM 7.1 Channel USB Audio Box I am trying to install and now no sound works , I am using a Toshiba Satellite Notebook and it is 64 bit
<manners> anyone got any ideas what im missing
<jrib> kj: so what do you want to do now?
<WXZ> yeats: I kind of want to make sure I know all my applications for later, so I don't have to re-research
<cnz> yay that didn't work
<kj> jrib,  I want to know why I wasn;t asked to set a password because I cannot log into the server as root now
<maheanuu> Dr Willis thanks I will do that at reboot
<kj> only as mysql and that user has very few permissions
<kj> jrib,  the whole installation did not go like all the online tutorials said it would
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  ubuntu-tweak is a nice 3rd party tool, it has a janitor built in
<jrib> kj: is there a reason you do not just reset the root password?
<jrib> (for mysql)
<yeats> WXZ: might be easier to install a minimal ubuntu and build upwards15:26 < WXZ> I'm trying to purge my system of any unneeded packages and such, what's a good way to do this?
<maheanuu> jrib after trying to install pulse to get the sound card working now I have nothing working
<yeats> WXZ: sorry - didn't mean to re-post that
<jrib> maheanuu: pulse is installed by default
<Jordan_U> cnz: If you actually ran "sudo apt-get purge unity*" then the problem is not that you removed unity, but that you removed every package with "unity" in the name. Not all packages with unity somewhere in the name are related to the unity shell, and some of them are very important.
<kj> jrib, I can do that but it would be nice to have things work as per the tutorials for once so I am confident
<bobo37773> yeats: It's a different install cd
<WXZ> yeats: good point though, I shouldn't have used purge
<jrib> kj: what tutorial are you following?
<cnz> Jordan_U all I ran was sudo apt-get purge unity
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  you sure that thing is supported at all by linux?
<Jordan_U> cnz: That alone should not have caused the issues you're describing.
<kj> jrib,  https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CD4QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jonathanmoeller.com%2Fscreed%2F%3Fp%3D3988&ei=xN3MUK2_Dc600QXw7oDwDw&usg=AFQjCNHKCz8VBWIChPMOeGn_pFqN4GmSog&sig2=Vg7FIJiEsal8gnJnvKz4uw
<yeats> bobo37773: ?
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: will it show me how often I use/call on a certain package (from any interface be it terminal, through nautilus, panel app or menu)?
<jrib> I can't click that
<kj> oh
<cnz> Jordan_U, well I can ssh to terminal but nothing on the box it's self
<cnz> can't even change to another tty
<kj> jrib,  http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3988
<maheanuu> I had been running on alsa, and my grandson managed to destroy my earphone output on the front of the notebook and I am trying to get an external USB sound device up and running
<bobo37773> yeats: You were asking about minimal install? Or telling someone else how?
<kj> jrib, I've looked at others that come up using the search string (ubuntu 12.10 mysql install) and most say the same thing
<yeats> bobo37773: telling someone else
<bobo37773> yeats: Ah gotcha :P
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  no, it's just a rather basic tweak tool
<ekhaat> kj: have you tried asking at #mysql channel?
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: I don't think that's what I'm looking for
<maheanuu> It is showing up as a C type of card under lsusb
<jrib> kj: my guess is you've installed it in the past and forgotten.  My suggestion is that you either reset the root password or purge mysql properly and reinstall
<kj> ekhaat, I'm told this is not a MySQL issue in that chan
<cnz> Jordan_U, any suggestions on how to fix this?
<cnz> would removing gnome ompletely then reinstalling unity fix it?
<ekhaat> kj: oh boy
<kj> jrib, I thought I did purge it properly. Maybe that is not the case. I would like to start from nothing and this properly
<bobo37773> cnz: What are you trying to do?
<cnz> bobo37773, i removed unity after installing gnome
<maheanuu> dr_willis, that was for you it is showing up as a C type of card when I run lsusb
<cnz> now my gui is hosed
<cnz> x is starting on display :1 and ikonia thinks default for ubuntu is display :0
<bobo37773> cnz: Oh. Do you get a tty?
<cnz> nope
<cnz> just blank screen blinking cursor
<cnz> but I can ssh in
<maheanuu> dr_willis, I will do a cut and paste for you on my info on the card
<fishbait> package xorg-video-abi-10 is not available but is referred to by another package, from root prompt help me understand how to fix this
<dr_willis> cnz:  only time ive seen it use :1 is when there was some X server on 0 or a lock file that makes it think theres one running.
<bobo37773> cnz: Hmm. You can't ctrl+alt+f1{2,3,4,5} etc...?
<cnz> bobo37773 nope let me try again
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  i doubt it will do me much good. ;) ive never used  the device. or any external usb audio cards. but if it used to work. thats a good sign at least.
<ekhaat> cnz: unless I had a lot of important data that I could not back up, I would just wipe it and do a fresh install with a distro of my liking
<WXZ> I'm going through my menus, custom launchers, panel apps, bash history to see what I need for when I reinstall to make sure I reinstall everything I use; is there any other way to run commands or access interfaces (I suppose that's the breakdown of everything I do on computers)
<cnz> bobo37773 nope
<ekhaat> cnz would, not could :-)
<zorael> How can I read the text of a kernel panic that happens on X start? (it switches vts automatically to one that doesn't display kernel errors)
<manners> right smbd service is running however i cant access the remote drive if i stop and restart smbd then it works fine
<manners> anyone got any ideas whats wrong
<bobo37773> cnz: When grub is up can you edit the line and add "3" to the end of it? Will that take you to a tty?
<fishbait> package xorg-video-abi-10 is not available but is referred to by another package, from root prompt help me understand how to fix this
<ekhaat> cnz: disregard last message
<cnz> ekhaat, that would be fine if I didn't spend all week setting up mythtv/xbmc/ceton card samba, sabnzbd etc
<mikey1234> Jordan_U:  Alright, just done. I just did the sudo fdisk /dev/sda and it's asking me for a command.
<cnz> bobo37773 let me try
<ekhaat> cnz: well...
<bobo37773> cnz: I think you hit "e" or tab or something then after editing hit enter if I remember right
<cnz> k
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: "d", then "2", then "p", then pastebin the output.
<fishbait> package xorg-video-abi-10 is not available but is referred to by another package, from root prompt help me understand how to fix this
<cnz> bobo37773 there's a bunch of lines
<gotwig> how to install ubuntu 12.10 ARM in Qemu?
<cnz> which one am i editing
<maheanuu> er_willis http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442673/
<bobo37773> cnz: The kernel line.
<gotwig> how to install ubuntu 12.10 ARM in Qemu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/229361/how-to-run-ubuntu-12-10-arm-hf-on-a-ubuntu-12-04-2-amd64-host-with-qemu-1-3
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442675/
<bobo37773> cnz: The line that starts with "linux blahblahblah"
<maheanuu> dr_willis, it has never worked, I just plugged it in this morning, It is a lot cheaper than buying a new notebook as that is what I am looking at unless I can make the USB Sound Device work
<cnz> bobo37773 that didn'yt seem to work
<bobo37773> cnz: The very end of that line make a space and then the number 3
<bobo37773> cnz: Oh
<cnz> gave me some emmc error or some shit
<cnz> going to retry
<_andyj_> is there some reason why crontab wouldn't be able to run something like this?  "apt-get -y update && apt-get -y upgrade"
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Good, now 'w'.
<escott> _andyj_, because cron execs it doesnt run in a shell
<_andyj_> crontab -e that is
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Just did it, it seemed to have written it to the disk.
<bobo37773> cnz: make sure you save and boot etc..etc.. Seems like it should work
<cnz> yeah f10 says to make it boot
<cnz> trying again
<tjbiddle> _andyj_: what crontab user are you running it as?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Then use testdisk to undelete the second partition (and do tell testdisk to write the changes to disk).
<_andyj_> escott, so is there a way to make something like that run at a specific time then?
<_andyj_> tjbiddle, I believe root, I am putting that into the crontab with the command sudo crontab -e
<escott> _andyj_, i would strongly discourage you from doing anything like that. but if you want to run something in cron and want to use shell functions then you need to run it in a shell
<tjbiddle> ah - i think that would still go into your user's crontab then
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Alright, just did that.
<cnz> bobo37773 no tty still
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: sudo fdisk -lu
<_andyj_> escott, so your saying I need to have sh/bash/dash/etc run a script containing that if I want it in my crontab?
<cnz> bobo37773 blank screen blinking cursor
<tjbiddle> sudo su - && crontab -e     would get you the root user's crontab. when you use sudo, you still are under your user i believe - just have escalated privs
<cnz> bobo37773, how do I change X to load on display 0 not 1
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442685/
<_andyj_> tjbiddle, thanks I'll see if that helps
<escott> _andyj_, yes. and running apt in cron is a bad idea. its also unnecessary there is an unattended upgrades feature in apt
<escott> tjbiddle, thats not relevant to _andyj_'s problem. also don't use sudo su -. use sudo -i
<_andyj_> escott, I am doing this because I need the updates/reboots to happen in a specific order for a set of machines
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: It looks like you didn't tell testdisk to save the changes to the partition table.
 * tjbiddle reads the man page for sudo
<cnz> Jordan_U, is there anyway to fix this without re-installing?
<Jordan_U> cnz: Probably.
<maheanuu> What I am wanting to do, is remove all Sound Drivers etc and re start new with the installation of the Sound I am reading that Pulse is the best today, but I had been using alsa as I couldn't get skype to run under pulse..   Now with the damage to the audio out jack, I am screwed if I cannot get a USB external sound unit to run
<cnz> Jordan_U, have any ideas?
<tjbiddle> escott: from my understanding of '-' it seems to be the same as '-i'. what's the difference?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: I did actually. The issue is it still shows the partition that I deleted using fdisk and if I select the 150 gig and the system reserved partition it errors out, but if I do the 150 alone, it seems to go through.
<Jordan_U> cnz: I'm going to work off the assumption that you removed more than just unity. Try running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" , then reboot.
<escott> tjbiddle, the environment with sudo su - is different. sudo -i has a better environment
<cnz> Jordan_U ok
<RomulusDaniel> i tryed to install that version and i get the same pae error - the file says no pea sistem but ....
<tjbiddle> "better"? sounds subjective
<dr_willis> tjbiddle:  normally you dont use 'sudo su' ever. :) sudo -i  is needed
<_andyj_> escott, from what I just read it appears unattended-upgrades is just calling apt from cron itself...  so I'm not sure why you are saying it is a bad idea
<maheanuu> Jordan_U, I am wanting to rid myself of Unity also
<escott> _andyj_, i think unattended upgrades is a bad idea
<Jordan_U> cnz: You can reboot from the terminal by running "sudo reboot". (obviously wait for apt-get to finish before rebooting).
<cnz> yeah running it now
<_andyj_> escott, ok
<tjbiddle> _andyj_: agreed with escott - bad idea
<bobo37773> cnz: If you can't get into the system how can you change it? Next step for me would probably be just to chroot in and fix it from a livecd
<RomulusDaniel> does anyone knows about pae and how to install on old ibm thinkpad r50e?
<maheanuu> dr_willis, did you see that paste ubuntu I sent you?
<RomulusDaniel> ubuntu
<cnz> bobo37773 im sshed in from this pc
<bobo37773> cnz: Oh awesome
<Mongolski> hej
<maheanuu> Off to get a cuppa.....   BRB
<bobo37773> Mongolski: hey
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Oh, by the way, I didn't even notice this - gparted lets me alter with the disk now.
<RomulusDaniel> does anyone knows about pae and how to install ubuntu latest version on old ibm thinkpad r50e?
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  ive never used external usb audio decvices . so i have very little audio experience with them
<tjbiddle> escort & dr_willis: interesting - just played around with it. makes sense to use sudo -i though if you want a true sudo and not to switch. thanks for the tip!
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: So is it on GPT or ms-dos table now or what?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: That's expected, and in fact I was going to direct you to use GParted to resize the partition, but that needs to come after the partition entry has actually been added back to the partition table by testdisk.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Your drive now has an msdos partition table.
<cnz> bobo37773, I doubled checked to make sure gnome was installed whih for some reason it wasn't all the wy installed so installed rebooted, it booted got a mouse cursor then it switched to blank screen again :/
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: So, it's working just fine? Oh also, what's the difference between GPT and ms-dos part. table?
<bobo37773> cnz: Strange. Do you have it set to autologin or do you use a display manager?
<RomulusDaniel> does anyone installed newer ubuntu versions on old laptop?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: I'm sorry but I'm in somewhat of a hurry. Could we work on fixing things first?
<cnz> it's set to auto login
<bobo37773> cnz: Maybe try turing off auto login so you can see your options in gdm.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Yeah sure. I'll ask other folks what it is. So how do I quickly check if everything is in order?
<bobo37773> cnz: Or lightdm or whatever is used these days
<cnz> how do you turn off auto login from command line
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Everything is definitely not yet in order.
<bobo37773> cnz: What is the dm?
<cnz> gdm is installed
<dr_willis> RomulusDaniel:  for non pae hardware you will have to use either xubuntu./lubuntu and then install ubuntu-desktop or use that unofficial nonpae-ubuntu build
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Alright, what do I now?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Go back to testdisk again and make sure that the second partition is undeleted, and that you save the new partition table to disk. Please post screenshots of each step again so I can confirm that you've done it correctly.
<bobo37773> cnz: Does this file exist: /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<bobo37773> cnz: If subdirectory exists (/etc/gdm) maybe you can do: grep -i login /etc/gdm/*
<cnz> let me check
<cnz> one sec
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: It appears they were already set: http://imgur.com/a/O4z5Q
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, I guess the kernel was just caching the old partition table or something (since that isn't reflected in the output of "sudo fdisk -lu")/
<cnz> bobo37773 itwas there changed auto login from true to false
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Reboot just to be sure.
<cnz> rebooting now
<bobo37773> cnz: Cool
<escott> Jordan_U, mikey1234 partprobe will force the kernel to reread the tables
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Yeah, I'll reboot just what's with the warnings here - are they something I should be worried about? http://i.imgur.com/ahTgrh.png
<cnz> bobo37773, I also reinstalled ubuntu-desktop that got uninstalled
<cnz> back at gui
<bobo37773> cnz: Okay cool. So you're back in business?
<cnz> yeah
<cnz> im going to break it again though
<bobo37773> yeahya
<cnz> to find out what exactly did it
<bobo37773> I can relate :P
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: I don't know, C/H/S values shouldn't matter, yet obviously testdisk cares about them.
<bobo37773> cnz: Why not just test new window managers on a different tty?
<cnz> haha right on always good to know how it broke
<cnz> bobo37773, not sure
<Woogie> what am I doing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/Fz5Ph3ry
<bobo37773> cnz: xinit /path/to/windowmanager -- :1 -nolisten tcp
<Woogie> it's an app called ninjam, I'm fairly new, I'm following instruction from a forum to no avail
<bobo37773> cnz: Then you can just switch back to the other gui with crtl+alt+f7
<maheanuu> Jordan_U, can I remove Unity from 12.04?
<maheanuu> Woogie, use paste.ubuntu.com
<somewhere1> what
<asdfn> How can I start feh before xmonad if I use lightDM?
<cnz> bobo37773 tried to login to desktop desktop is jacked :/
<gotwig> maheanuu, that is the best thing you can do at Ubuntu
<cnz> unable to click on anything but deesktop shows up and mouse moves
<asdfn> Is there something similar to .xinitrc for lightDM?
<maheanuu> gotwig, what is that is the best thing.....
<gotwig> maheanuu, of course you can remove Unity, and install another fast DE
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu".
<maheanuu> gotwig, need some help, are you willing....
<fishbait> how do i install the nvidia-96 driver in 12.04
<bobo37773> cnz: How so? Your settings are gone or something?
<gotwig> maheanuu, write me a PM
<cnz> not sure
<gotwig> maheanuu, I can help you
<cnz> rebooting
<dr_willis> fishbait:  normally you use the 'addational-drivers' tool.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442709/
<fishbait> from root promnpt?
<dr_willis> fishbait:  its an icon in the menus, or run 'gksudo jockey-gtk'
<fishbait> ... i have no gui -_-;
<dr_willis> You may want to clarify your actual problem then..
<dr_willis> the nvidia drivers are normally in the 'nvidia-current' package.
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Well, it's awkward that the partitions are numbered the way they are, but that won't cause any problems (I will have you fix that when we're all done though, for sanity sake).
<clusterone1> U
<dr_willis> fishbait:  and if the gui dosent work on first boot/install. the nomodeset option may get it working to the desktop
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: I'm sorry for keeping you if you're in a hurry. I suppose if we can sort them another time.
<cnz> bobo37773 having problems switching to a new tty
<cnz> it just locks up the desktop
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Now run GParted and resize the second partition (which is currently named "sda1") so that it's 1 MiB *smaller*. It's critical that you not make it larger instead, because if you do you could lose all the data from your third partition.
<bobo37773> cnz: Strange. So is the install totally borked? Is your /home on a seperate partition?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Alright.
<cnz> bobo37773 yeah /home is seperate
<fishbait> well i auto-remove the fglrx then shutdown and swap to the nvidia card i boot and it hangs i drop to recovery root prompt and enable networking then run apt-get install nvidia* and get nvidia-96 depends xorg-video-abi-10 so i try failsafe and it can't detect my input properly. so no gui
<cnz> the install isnt borked
<cnz> jsut not letting me switched to another tty it locked up the gui but I can still ssh in and shit
<bobo37773> cnz: Well, the reason you didn't want to try something different is because you didn't want to lose customizations you made right?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: If you're not absolutely sure that you're doing the right thing with GParted, post screenshots of each step.
<cnz> bobo37773 pretty much
<cnz> and debian fucks up
<bobo37773> cnz: But if /home is on its own partition why not just nuke that install but keep /home
<cnz> it doesn't install grub right
<bobo37773> cnz: What do you mean?
<cnz> bobo37773 because mythv and what not is installed to /
<Jordan_U> !language | cnz
<ubottu> cnz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bobo37773> cnz: Was it really hard to install or something?
<cnz> bobo37773, nope just took me all week to get everything working properly
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: That's alright, I resized it. So do I just move the second one sda1 above the first one (sda2) for them to change the numbering?
<cnz> with livetv my ceton infinitv 4 card xbmc
<cnz> etc
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: No, fdisk has a nice feature for renumbering partitions automatically, but first lets get your third partition back.
<cnz> bobo37773 for some reason debian installs grub to sda and sdc is my os drive
<bobo37773> cnz: Okay but if you still have /home and reinstall that package on another distro won't all your changes still be in .config/* or would you need to back up config files in /etc as well?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Try restoring the third partition with testdisk, and hopefully it won't complain this time.
<cnz> bobo37773 would have to reinstall everything
<bobo37773> cnz: Weird. It doesn't give you the option?
<cnz> bobo37773 nope
<cnz> and it aused me to lose 2tbs of data because of it
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Actually that partition was empty. I left it so I could dualboot with Ubuntu.
<fishbait> whats the deb for 12.04 restricted repo?
<bobo37773> cnz: I am a big fan of crunchbang for an apt-get debian based distro. Just saying. But yeah you would probably have to reinstall the apps you use. Are there a lot of them?
<dr_willis> fishbait:  what? you mean the proper line for putting in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Would have saved a lot of trouble if you had mentioned that earlier.
<fishbait> yes please.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Sorry.
<dr_willis> fishbait:  it should be commented in the /etc/apt/sources.list allready. you just remove the # comment character
<cnz> bobo, for my whole htpc setup and personal nzb indexer kinda
<bobo37773> cnz: Oh neat. Sounds like a pretty cool setup
<cnz> bobo37773 yeah I really like the apt-get makes stuff easier
<bobo37773> cnz: I mean the nzb stuff. I've never messed with it really. Someday
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, lets fix the partition order now.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<cnz> bobo37773 yeah im still working on that getting stuff to index right
<cnz> my biggest thing i would liek to fix is gettign my hdds switched around
<bobo37773> cnz: easier is sort of a broad term though. to me easier is being able to easily get anything I want without looking too hard
<cnz> but for some reason it picks the sata 3 drivers as sda/b
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: 'x' then 'f' then 'p' and pastebin the output.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442719/
<cnz> bobo37773, yeah when it indexes properly and that's what im weeding out right now the good grops from the bad ones
<fishbait> tried the commented repo still whining about xorg-video-abi-10 any thoughts here?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: Could you include the full output, starting from "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"?
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442723/
<cnz> bobo37773, what distro are you running?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: OK, 'w' and you're done.
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: One more thing - do I need to have that 1 meg of space always there? I just need to know when I decide to dualboot later.
<fishbait> its not in the file the partners one is but not restricted
<cnz> Jordan_U, I figured out the problem
<cnz> with removing unity
<cnz> when I did apt-get purge unity it removed unity and ubuntu-desktop
<fishbait> ugh still no xorg-video-abi-10
<bobo37773> cnz: Are you able to get in your system now?
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: No, that was only to avoid overlap with the filesystem that you don't want anymore, so you can make partitions whatever size you want (as long as you're using a sane partitioning tool like GParted that will prevent you from doing anything dangerous).
<cnz> bobo37773 yeah im at a desktop
<bobo37773> cnz: Nice
<mikey1234> Jordan_U: Alright. Thanks, man.
<Jordan_U> mikey1234: You're welcome.
<cnz> YAY /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-slave crashed
<cnz> awesome
<emx> is there a way to have apache started after my encrypted user home is mounted?
<Segnale007> hello folks
<bekks> emx: Restart it manually, after decrypting your home.
<MrBushido> anybody else had nautilus slow down over the past few days? it was almost instant for me until a day or two ago and now its taking its time to even open a file in my home directory :<
<fizyplankton> im doing a dist-upgrade on my laptop in reover mode thru ssh and it warned me that its not recommended because if the connection terminates, its hard to recover. im i right in thinking that running it in a screen session will circumvent those dangers it warned be about?
<fizyplankton> recovery*
<emx> bekks, that works but doing it after each reboot ...?
<Segnale007> I have got a text file with lots of emails address that are showed in this way:  <address@asshole.com>;
<Segnale007> I want to delete all the symbols from that text file in order that will only remain the addresses
<Segnale007> anybody knows how to do it with bash ?
<jrib> Segnale007: please pick a nicer example next time
<bekks> emx: You could create small autostart script for your user.
<Segnale007> I am sorry
<Segnale007> :S
<Segnale007> my bad ..
<bobo37773> Segnale007: Symbols? These: <>;
<Segnale007> yes
<bobo37773> Segnale007: Use sed
<Segnale007> what's it?
<cnz> hey bobo37773, how do you low level format a drive in linux?
<emx> bekks, thanks
<fishbait> how do i do the nomodset option?
<bobo37773> Segnale007: sed s/<//g
<\\Mr_C\\> is there a place to get old linux kernels?
<Segnale007> bobo37773: that will get rid of the symbols ?
<Tex_Nick> emx : #httpd is usually a rather ative channel with some people really sharp on apache
<bobo37773> Segnale007: That command would get rid of <
<bobo37773> Segnale007: You would have to point it to file though
<Segnale007> sure
<dr_willis> cnz:  ive rarely seen the need for a true low level format. you can use 'dd' to 'zero' a drive. then repartion it
<Segnale007> but I need to get rid of > and ; as well
<bobweaver> Segnale007,  I think that it is missing '' and also a \  like     sed 's|\<||g' filename
<bobo37773> Segnale007: sed -i s/<//g filename
<Segnale007> let me try thanks
<emx> Tex_Nick, this is a conceptional thing because apache uses files on my encrypted home that get only available when my userhome is mounted. but apache sarts before that. so i have to find a way to make apache start *after* i got my home mounted.
<bobo37773> Segnale007: or maybe:    sed -i -e "s/<//g" filename
<bobweaver> Segnale007, like bobo37773  -i is for inline edit but you can test 1st with out it
<cnz> dr_willis thanks :) going to zero my drives out
<jrib> emx: but doesn't your home only get mounted when you login?
<fishbait> how do i do the nomodset option?
<jrib> !nomodeset | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bobo37773> Segnale007: Yeah listen to bobweaver make a backup of file first
<escott> Segnale007, be careful as "<" and ">" and ";" are valid characters in email addresses
<bobo37773> cnz: You can use /dev/random too
<bobo37773> cnz: Will take a long time if you don't set bs= variable
<cnz> bobo37773 which is better random or zero?
<emx> jrib, that's the trouble ;)
<escott> Segnale007, i would try "sed -ibak 's/^<\(.*\)>;/\1/' filename.txt"
<cnz> bobo37773 only 4tbs to low level haha
<jrib> emx: that's what you want though?  For apache to only be available when you are logged in?
<cnz> im going to use dcfldd
<escott> Segnale007, rather "sed -ibak 's/^<\(.*\)>;$/\1/' filename.txt"
<bobo37773> cnz: It's subjective really. 4TB! Mqake sure you set bs= or it will take like forever. Maybe a month
<cnz> how do I set bs?
<bobo37773> escott: Pretty slick ;)
<emx> jrib, you can put it that way, yes.
<Segnale007> escott: sed -ibak 's/^<\(.*\)>;$/\1/'  didnt work
<escott> Segnale007, is there any whitespace anywhere?
<Segnale007> alright sed -i -e "s/<//g" filename got rid of <
<bobo37773> cnz: Something liek this:    dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1MB
<Segnale007> I want to get rid of > and ; now
<escott> Segnale007, that is almost certainly NOT what you want
<bobo37773> cnz: Read the dd man page. It's not that long
<Segnale007> escott: there is a blank space between each emails
<emx> jrib, i got my solution: i put those file to an unencrypted location and have it synced by wuala over all my devices.
<fishbait> no modset option fail something about long ifc-19
<escott> Segnale007, that ate ALL the "<"s not limiting itself to one per address
<Segnale007> I have a backup anyways
<cnz> bobo37773 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510870 that link says dcfldd should be quicker
<jrib> emx: ok
<Segnale007> escott: it's good it's exactly what I wanted
<Segnale007> I need to get all the symbols way from each email addresses
<bobo37773> cnz: Never tried it. Why would it be quicker? Is it a different tool or just a frontend / wrap around dd?
<Segnale007> for now < is gone
<cnz> bobo37773 it's a seperate backage so it might be a re-write of dd
<escott> Segnale007, but that could be wrong this"<"is.a">"valid@email.com
<Segnale007> uhm
<cnz> dcfldd is an enhanced version of dd developed by the U.S. Department of Defense Computer Forensics Lab. It has some useful features for forensic investigators such as:
<cnz> On-the-fly hashing of the transmitted data.
<bobo37773> cnz: It's not a wrapper I don't think. As far as I can tell dd is not a dependency for it
<cnz> yeah
<emx> i hope the package rtkit is not what i think it is :P
<bobo37773> Segnale007: Just use the command I gave you and change the part that says < to whatever you want to remove
<Segnale007> oh ok bobo37773
<Segnale007> let me try
<Segnale007> aww
<Segnale007> ur the man bobo37773
<Segnale007> I love u
<bobo37773> Segnale007: Awe ;)
<escott> sigh.... you can lead a man to the RFC but you can't make him think
<Segnale007> :D
<bobo37773> hahaha :P
<fizyplankton> escott: give a man a program, frustrate him for a day. teach a man to program, frustrate him for life
<cnz> bobo37773 if im reading things correctly dcfldd pattern=00 of=/dev/sdb should write zeros to sdb correct?
<fishbait> i'm trying to install a pny geforce 550 ti
<bobo37773> cnz: No clue. I have never used dcfldd. Let me look up the manpage online
<cnz> bobo37773, https://www.anti-forensics.com/disk-wiping-with-dcfldd/ is what im reading
<bobo37773> cnz: Why not just read the man page :P
<cnz> it's easier to read stuff like that :)
<cnz> easier for me to understand
<bobo37773> cnz: Okay. I think you still need to set bs= though :/
<fishbait> i just did shift then rcovery then normal boot and it worked!!!!!!! what does this mean?
<bobo37773> cnz: Maybe bs=1048576 for 1MB? You can use a suffix as well but I don't really understand the way it's layed out in the man page
<fishbait> how stable is the experimental driver?
<fishbait> i just did shift then rcovery then normal boot and it worked!!!!!!!i got a gui what does this mean?
<joey8> !patience > fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait, please see my private message
<fishbait> you don't realize i restated with added info for clarity.. i'm excited -_-;
<joey8> fishbait→ i'm pleased you're pleased
<cnz> bobo37773, how do yu get a drive to auto mount on reboot ?
<bobo37773> cnz: /etc/fstab
<cnz> k
<bobo37773> cnz: Is that what you mean?
<cnz> kinda
<cnz> just add the line rigyt
<fishbait> how stable is experimental nvidia binary o=xorg driver, kernel module, and vdpau library?
<bobo37773> cnz: Yeah, it is pretty straight forward. Are you trying to mount an external hdd or something?
<cnz> bobo37773 no thinking about trying debian again but this time not mount my other hdds
<bobo37773> fishbait: What version is experimental?
<cnz> see if that works where it doesn't install grub to the wrong hdd
<bobo37773> cnz: Oh okay. You may need to tell grub where to install.
<cnz> yeah hopefully it will give me that option
<cnz> debating on if I want to go with wheezy or not
<bobo37773> cnz: If the installer doesn't give you the option then don't use the installer to install grub. Do it yourself outside of teh installer
<fishbait> the one in additional drivers says nvidia-experimental-304 when it points to the readme file
<cnz> bobo37773 aah ok
<ElectricPrism> Is therea good PSX emulator for Ubuntu?
<aydin> does anybody know how to replace libssl1.0.0 with libssl0.9.8 on ubuntu 12.10
<bobo37773> ElectricPrism: As in ps1 games?
<ElectricPrism> yes
<fishbait> and 310 is the other experimental
<bobo37773> ElectricPrism: I use pcsxr
<ElectricPrism> bobo37773: Thanks :)
<bobo37773> ElectricPrism: Doesn't work on all games but it is decent
<bobo37773> ElectricPrism: Welcome :)
<bobo37773> cnz: Yeah use a chroot after or switch to a tty during install and handle it yourself
<ElectricPrism> k, I really wanna play FF8 so I think it should work
<MonkeyDust> what's FF apart from firefox?
<fishbait> how stable is nvidia expermintal drivers versions 304 and 310?
<BluesKaj> fishbait, a hint , it's "experimental"
<bobo37773> MonkeyDust: Final Fantasy video game
<dlnaClient> clear
<bobo37773> ElectricPrism: Yeah I think all the ff work. Most games work actually. The one I couldn't get to was valkirie profile
<fishbait> hmm will the nvidiai-current-updates work or do i have to start from nvidia-current?
<HorizonXP> my laptop's keyboard doesn't have a pageup or page down key
<BluesKaj> the nvidia-current is proibly your best bet , fishbait
<HorizonXP> in xfce's terminal, how might i emulate that with Shift + Up/Down?
<fishbait> ty
<fizyplankton> HorizonXP: if you just want scrolling, use a screen session, then do "^A [" ant use arrow keys to scroll. then do "esc" to exit scroll mode. "^A \ y" will exit the screen session
<fishbait> what series is the gtx 550 ti?
<BluesKaj> fishbait, it's common courtesy too address the person you're talking to with their nick
<cnz> hey bobo37773 in ubuntu how do you tell mysql where to store it's dbs?
<fishbait> umm is that lik BluesKaj:
<jrib> HorizonXP: usually laptops have an fn key.  Maybe try fn and the arrow keys?
<BluesKaj> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fishbait> BluesKaj: what series is the gtx 550 ti?
<HorizonXP> fizyplankton: that's typically what I do, except the problem is that I'm using irssi for IRC, and I can't scrollback the buffer
<BluesKaj> fishbait, ^
<HorizonXP> jrib: this one does not. Google Chromebook
<fishbait> ok ty
<fizyplankton> fishbait: preferably use their nick at the beginning, as some clients only ping for beginning nicks
<jrib> HorizonXP: just rebind the scroll function in your irssi
<fishbait> yes of course :)
<rushboy> hello I am a newbie to ubuntu . Can anyone please guide me with this : I created a .glade file and now I want to add functionalities in C++ to the widgets I just created . How do I do so ? Any help is very much appreciated :)
<jrib> HorizonXP: http://support.google.com/chromeos/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1047364
<jrib> HorizonXP: according to that page, alt and the up arrow might work
<fishbait> BluesKaj: what series is the gtx 550 ti? series 5 6 7 8. i'm making sure that the driver will work with my card
<maujhsn> I need to be able to install computer drivers in linux to make my laptop functional. Please read this: http://pastebin.com/dy04Py9D "Thanks"!
<HorizonXP> jrib: i'm sure it would normally, but I 'm running Ubuntu on it from an SD card instead
<HorizonXP> so those key bindings are not relevant :-(
<HorizonXP> is there a way to get those back tho? xmodmap maybe?
<BluesKaj> fishbait, look at the renderer string , after the command , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> fishbait, nvidia-current will work for your  gtx 550 ti
<fishbait> blueskaj: ty thats what i was trying to find out
<fishbait> BluesKaj: downlaoding and installing now
<BluesKaj> fishbait, then you'll have to reboot after it installs
<fishbait> BluesKaj: btw how i got a gui for this thing was shift>recovery>resume normal boot then voila it worked i logged in and installed the driver does this mean anything?
<bobo37773> cnz: Not sure
<jrib> HorizonXP: ah, well either rebind the scroll function in irssi or make up your own keyboard shortcut (you could do this in xbindkeys for example)
<fishbait> BluesKaj: and it has its own screen that pops up prior to post and its own pci-e power connector.
<BluesKaj> fishbait, you must have chosen the recovery kernel when booting
<fishbait> BluesKaj: yep then told it ro resume normal boot and it just came right up to login
<BluesKaj> yes fishbait that's normal
<fishbait> BluesKaj: okay so i don't have to set any delay options for hardware.
<BluesKaj> stay away from the revovery kernel if you don't need to repair anything
<BluesKaj> fishbait,^
<fishbait> BluesKaj: mmk normal wasn't owrking though
<Goaw> hello, I'm trying to change the file permissions on a user account to make the files copiable for the other user. I found chmod -R uga+rw, though that did not give me copy permissions in truth, even though copy was selectable
<jrib> Goaw: you generally don't want to give write permissions to everyone
<fishbait> pkay got the driver installed how do i tell if its booting the recovery kernel?
<jrib> !permission | Goaw
<ubottu> Goaw: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fishbait> blueskaj: okay got the driver installed how do i tell if its booting the recovery kernel?
<bobo37773> fishbait: It's an option in grub boot loader
<MrEven> Hello, I'm having issues with Ubuntu 10.04. I am running the server version, with the GUI (I need to run a Windows VM), and on startup, the cursor comes up, the machine freezes and the caps lock and scroll lock lights blink
<MrEven> any ideas?
<jrib> Goaw: if you can be more specific about what file you want to share and how you want to share it, I can try to help more
<fizyplankton> MrEven: thats a kernel panic
<maujhsn> I need to be able to install computer drivers in linux to make my laptop functional. Somebody help: http://pastebin.com/dy04Py9D "Thanks"
<jrib> MrEven: that usually indicates a kern... yes
<bekks> MrEven: Thats called a kernel panic - what did you do before?
<fishbait> bobo37773: okay i'm not seeing anything of the grub options on boot so it should be booting normal just don't wanna be using the recovery kernal in the normal kernals place
<MrEven> Updated it, installed virtualbox, guest additions and the expansion pack
<fizyplankton> MrEven: see if you can boot into recovery w/o a panic
<BluesKaj> fishbait, when grub menu appears after the bios screen , the default regular kernel is usually highlighted
<bobo37773> fishbait: When you see grub there should be more than one option a regular boot option (probably the first one) and the recovery option (more than likely below it). The default should be the regular one anyways
<MrEven> It'll let me boot into the shell, but no GUI
<bobo37773> MrEven: Sounds like a kernel panic to me. Did you update the kernel recently?
<MrEven> just now
<fishbait> hmm then i should be fine then ty all
<BluesKaj> fishbait, it should be fine
<MrEven> Everything was updated right after the installation (it's a new install)
<bobo37773> MrEven: Probably it. Could be a mixture of firmware too. Do you need firmware for your hardware to function? First thing I would try it downgrading either the kernel or firmware
<MrEven> no I don't need any specific firmware
<fishbait> ty all for your patience and help this entire debacle took 2.5 hours and you were all hugely helpful i thank you and google
<bobo37773> MrEven: You may want to test your ram too if that doesn't work
<cnz> YAY@error: no such device with grub
<bobo37773> cnz: Huh. No such device? How are you installing grub?
<cnz> bobo37773 it's because grub is installed on two drives
<bobo37773> cnz: Oh
<cnz> because of the debian install lol
<bobo37773> cnz: Why do you need more than one grub??
<cnz> I dont
<cnz> debian did it
<MrEven> ok so I've gone with a different kernel and it tells me that it can't numerate a couple of usb devices
<MrEven> actually just one (the mouse)
<bobo37773> cnz: Oh okay. chroot into the partition that has the grub you want to keep and reinstall it
<MrEven> also, the GUI looks weird
<cnz> bobo37773 when I install debian last weekend it installed grub to /sda when the install was on /dev/sdc
<bobo37773> MrEven: So, the kernel panic went away though (the blinking lights)?
<MrEven> yes
<cnz> bobo37773 yeah booting to live now
<bobo37773> cnz: Maybe you can remove the other drives or something
<MrEven> wait
<MrEven> no it didn't
<cnz> bobo37773 for some reason I can't wipe grub off the /dev/sda
<MrEven> it booted into the other hard drive...
<escott> cnz, bobo37773 you can tell grub to install itself to any drives MBR
<cnz> escott I know this
<cnz> I want it on sdcs mbr
<cnz> and right now it's on sda and sdc
<bobo37773> MrEven: Strange.
<cnz> nd sda is booting over sbc so it's not finding any devices causing error
<escott> cnz, ok so change the boot order
<cnz> escott and for some reason I can't clear sdas mbr
<MrEven> bobo37773, I selected the wrong one that was my bad
<MrEven> how can I downgrade the kernel?
<bobo37773> cnz: Isn't the mbr located on the very first part of the drive? Oh! escott has a good idea! change boot order in bios
<bekks> The MBR is located in the first 448 bytes of a harddisk.
<bobo37773> MrEven: Hmm. Can you search and see if any other ones are in the repos?    apt-get update && apt-cache search linux-image
<fizyplankton> bobo37773: yes. mbr is located in the first 512 bytes of the harddrive, before the partition even start. if you want to see it, type "sudo dd if=/dev/sda count=1 | hexdump", then double check the dd command, then triple check it, then press enter
<bobo37773> cnz: That's your answer ^^
<Catbuntu> Which nvidia driver should I install on 12.10?
<bobo37773> cnz: To get rid of mbr on a certain drive just wipe out the beginning of that drive with dd or whatever. Be very careful though not to wipe too much
<fizyplankton> actually "sudo dd if=/dev/sda count=1 2>/dev/null | hexdump" would be better
<cnz> bobo37773 yh that's why im just going to zero my spare drives
<bobo37773> cnz: Before zeroing then why not just pull them out and see if it will boot?
<cnz> bobo oh I know it will boot
<MrEven> bobo37773, there seem to be some here
<cnz> just want to zero them out because of all the formating LOL
<bobo37773> cnz: Also, big difference between zeroing 448 bytes and a whole drive time wise
<MrEven> which one should I go with though?
<cnz> bobo37773 lol true
<bobo37773> MrEven: Check which one is installed with "uname -a" and then pick one that is older / newer and see if you still have an issue
<bobo37773> MrEven: Make sure you update grub to see the new one or pick it at startup somehow
<MrEven> alright, now for a stupid question... How exactly would I install one of these? lol
<bobo37773> MrEven: Does this work:    apt-get install <package name>=<version>
<MrEven> one sec
<HorizonXP> jrib: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85850/how-to-remap-a-key-combination-to-a-single-key
<HorizonXP> jrib: that seems the most promising
<MrEven> yes
<HorizonXP> however, whenever I type the combo in a terminal, all I get is an 'A' or 'B' being typed
<bobo37773> MrEven: Well there you go ;). Just make sure to update-grub after and look at the output to make sure it sees your kernel you are installing
<MrEven> alright thanks
<bobo37773> MrEven: Welcome
<MrEven> what's the command to update grub again?? I've been away for a while
<bobo37773> MrEven: I think it's update-grub
<fishbait> whats the keyboar shortcut for switching workspaces?
<MrEven> sweet thanks
<bobo37773> MrEven: Oh cool was that it?
<MrEven> fishbait, Ctrl+Alt+arrows
<fishbait> MrEven: ty
<MrEven> I haven't tried it yet
<MrEven> it's still downloading
<bobo37773> Oh okay
<MrEven> fishbait, no problem
<MrEven> bobo37773, Yes, that's right haha
<fishbait> MrEven: my top and bottom bars just disappeared when i switched workspace any idea how to get them back?
<fishbait> my top and bottom bars just disappeared when i switched workspace any idea how to get them back?
<HorizonXP> jrib: nvm, a reboot seems to have fixed it
<MrEven> fishbait, no idea
<Cub2> ~hi
<cowsquad> hello
<cowsquad> I was wondering how to get display a wireless conection from a terminal
<zlacker> cowsquad: ifconfig
<cowsquad> zlacker, i meant how to display networks available and connect to them
<zlacker> oh sorry
<zlacker> I read devices
<zlacker> try the iwlist wlan0 scan
<maujhsn> I need to be able to install computer drivers in linux to make my laptop functional. Somebody help: http://pastebin.com/dy04Py9D "Thanks"
<Tex_Nick> fishsponge : if you're running quantal & unity ... you might need to reset unity ( reset-unity ) keep in mind though, that will also reset any preferences you've made to unity
<MrEven> bobo37773, this sucks, it simply is not working...
<Tex_Nick> sorry fishsponge = fishbait
<bobo37773> MrEven: Were you able to install and boot into different kernel?
<Goaw> jrib, sorry, I got called away by the phone
<MrEven> install yes, but I get the same results
<bobo37773> MrEven: Are you sure you booted into the different kernel through grub??
<MrEven> Positive
<Goaw> jrib, essentially, I've got an old user account that I've effectively locked myself out of & disabled logins on, though I have acquired partial access to the files. I can read & write in that directory... I want to be able to copy those files to the new user account
<MrEven> I tried all of them to make sure, too
<bobo37773> MrEven: Hmm trange
<bobo37773> MrEven: Do you have a memtest option in grub to test your ram?
<MrEven> yes
<bobo37773> MrEven: Try to make sure you not getting a kernel panic because oif that.
<MrEven> ok
<cub> how do i change the font size in terminal ? and i dont mean the gnome terminal
<jrib> Goaw: are you logged in as the new user now?
<MrEven> owow I think that might be it...
<bobo37773> MrEven: Is your processor an off the wall kind or is it amd / intel? Also, nothing goes wrong in tty only in xorg?
<bobo37773> MrEven: Maybe a graphics issue
<xemacs4321> edubuntu 12.10 lspci show network card, ls /dev/e* doen't show eth
<MrEven> AMD and nothing goes wrong in tty
<Goaw> jrib, yes I'm logged into the new user account & I was able to login to the console with the old user name
<MrEven> it actually worked fine
<MrEven> until I had to restart
<Goaw> using su username userpasswd
<jrib> Goaw: you should be able to copy the files as your new user; you don't need to login as the old user
<xemacs4321> i want to use my wired connection
<Goaw> jrib, using the chmod -R uga+rw <filename> does not give me effective copy nor cut/paste permissions for the files
<jrib> Goaw: you don't need to do any of this by default, didn't you say you could read the files as your new user?
<Goaw> jrib, yeah, after running the command above I was able to access the files with read/write capabilities, though the files are not copiable nor movable
<jrib> Goaw: how are you trying to copy them?
<Goaw> opposite clicking them in the gui file manager
<jrib> Goaw: and then what happens?
<jrib> Goaw: where are you pasting them?  What is the result?
<Goaw> copy & paste are not highlighted, neither is cut
<Goaw> sec
<Goaw> copying fails with the message that I don't have permissions to read the file
<bobo37773> MrEven: Maybe it works fine in tty because of bad graphics driver. What graphics do you have?
<jrib> Goaw: what do you want to do with the old copy of the files after you've copied them?
<cub> no body knows how to  increase the font size in terminal ? (the ctrl+alt+F key one)?
<Goaw> I essentially want to make a copy that converts the owner so the new copy is owned by my new user & the old copy stays where it is in the old user account
<jrib> cub: ctrl-shift+ maybe
<bobo37773> MrEven: Are you using kms? I would look there too maybe
<cub> nope doesnt do nethin :\
<jrib> Goaw: ok. Copy them with sudo then.  And afterwards, change the ownership.  If you give the list of files you want to copy and where you want to copy them to, I will give you the exact command
<BluesKaj> cub thew font size of the terminal or global fonts
<BluesKaj> ?
<jrib> cub: ctrl-+
<Goaw> there's a home folder with 2 different users... I want to copy all the files from old user to new user
<cub> of the terminal i guess... im not sure about global..
<cub> just when u hit like for exaple ctrl+alt+f2
<cub> the terminal brought up there, i want to increase that font size
<dr_willis> Goaw:  so copy them over via root, then chown them properly to the other user.
<jrib> Goaw: if you're not specific I can't give you the command.  Do you understand what you need to do?
<cub> perhaps thats considered global, i'm new to linux still
<maujhsn> I need to be able to install computer drivers in linux to make my laptop functional. Somebody help: http://pastebin.com/dy04Py9D "Thanks"
<rushboy> hello I have a .xml file file but opening it with glade dosen't show me the widgets in the file , so is there a way to view the widgets from the .xml file via glade ?
<Goaw> how do I chown recursively for all the files? I tried to mv the files though renamed them instead
<dr_willis> Goaw:  chmod has a -r option
<dr_willis> Goaw:  checked the permissions wiki tutorial page yet?
<dr_willis> chown also has a -r option.
<Goaw> dr_willis, yeah I am looking at it, though what seems like appropriate permissions turns out to not be such
<BluesKaj> cub , are you wanting increase the fonts just in the terminal or all fonts in general?
<dr_willis> Goaw:  not sure what you need.. you just make the files ownd by the user. and they have full rights to them.
<maujhsn> dr_willis Hello...perhaps you can help me!
<dr_willis> depends on the issue maujhsn
<bobo37773> cub: Like this? -->    http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<WXZ> does synaptic package manager have a history log?
<cub> BluesKaj,  in the virtual terminal
<maujhsn> dr_willis  http://pastebin.com/dy04Py9D
<Goaw> so I do a cp /old-username /new-username?
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  you could at least summarize the issue
<bobo37773> Goaw: What? What are you trying to do?
<Goaw> copy the files from one account to the next
<cub> ah
<dr_willis> http://beginnerlinuxtutorial.com/help-tutorial/basic-linux-commands/cp-linux-copy-command/  Goaw
<cub> bobo37773,  i'll try that out
<dr_willis> Goaw:  you will want to use -r also i imagine.
<bobo37773> Goaw: Maybe rsync?    rsync -aAXv /home/username/* /home/newuser/ --exclude=/home/*/.gvfs
<maujhsn> dr_willis I did summarize the issue...new hard drive boots liveUSB, but no drivers are installed on new hard drive
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  drivers for what device?
<Goaw> bobo37773, what does rsync effectively do?
<dr_willis> Goaw:  makes a clone normally from one location to another. and verifys  the are identical
<maujhsn> dr-willis drivers for all devices!
<bobo37773> Goaw: Keeps original permissions etc.. cp can do this with some flags but I think rsync is the preferred way
<bjrohan> Can anyone here help with guidance on purchasing a new a laptop, mostly GPU options and Linux support
<Goaw> well, I need to change owner with the copy
<CrazyZurfer> How can I install warsow on ubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  how vague.. 99% of my hardware allready has drivers included in ubuntu/linux. the only 2 devices ive ever seen stuff be needed for is video cards and wireless.
<cub> ty bobo37773
<bobo37773> Goaw: You still may need to chown some stuff though after is user is different
<jrib> Goaw: you change the owner /after/
<bobo37773> Weleom cub
<bobo37773> Welcome*
<maujhsn> dr_willis I cant use the keyboard, or the internet network devices!
<bjrohan> dr_willis:  What are your thoughts on Intel vs Nvidia for a GPU on a laptop on Linux
<CrazyZurfer> Does warsow works on ubuntu 12.10? has anybody tested it?
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  sounds like you got some hardware thats very non ubuntu friendly if  the keyboard dosent work.
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  I tend to go nvidia. but intel works well.  its hard to find nvidia these days that not that Optimus stuff - that Optmius can be a Major pain.
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  so for normal 'work' intel will work fine.
<Goaw> to do a change owner recursively, I run chown -R username filename?
<maujhsn> dr_willis Natively It is a Widows Vista Machine before the installation of the new hard drive!
<jrib> Goaw: you should do « chown -R USERNAME: PATH » replace USERNAME and PATH appropriately.  This way the group will get updated too
<bjrohan> dr_willis:  while I am not an "artist" I do some hobby stuff in Blender, as well as some desktop & video recording and editing here is a computer I am considering: http://www.costco.com/HP-ENVY-dv7t-Quad-Laptop%2c-Intel%C2%AE-Core%E2%84%A2-i7-3630QM-2.4GHz%2c-Blu-ray-Writer.product.100010229.html
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  i dont see how the hard drive matters. does the hardware work from a live cd?
<Goaw> jrib, I use the colon after username:?
<bjrohan> dr_willis: Currently I have an old Dell 6400 T2350 Core Duo :-) with a whopping 2GB of memory and a radeon x1400 GPU
<jrib> Goaw: that will update the group too (to username's primary group)
<Goaw> thanks jrib & others :)
<maujhsn> dr_willis It boots into linux but no keyboard functionality!
<WXZ> what's the package manager for precise pangolin?
<jrib> WXZ: why do you ask?
<bobo37773> WXZ: It's not still apt-get?
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  Ive seen some pcs need a 'legacy' usb option enabled in bios. Had a few with quirky ps2/usb keybords in grub. but never in the main os
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<WXZ> jrib: because I heard they dropped synaptic, and was just wondering what they're using
<dr_willis> WXZ:  synaptic has not been dropped.. its still in the repos.
<jrib> WXZ: software-center
<bobo37773> WXZ: synaptic was never a package manager.
<maujhsn> dr-_willis Bios is not installed!
<bobo37773> WXZ: Just a gui front end.
<msdaisy> !bios | WXZ
<maujhsn> She's a virgin
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  err.. the bios is the settings you get to befor the OS boots
<plusEV> hehe bios not installed. :D
<bobo37773> maujhsn: The bios is the splash screen before grub. If no bios you would be all messed up hahaha
<neil> I am having trouble with xen ... I updated a VM ... and when I rebooted it, it didn't restart ... so I tried a manual start with "xm create ubuntu-proxy.cfg" which returned an error of "Error: Boot loader didn't return any data!" ... I haven't been able to find anything wrong... the log file "/var/log/xen/xend.log" ... does not seem to indicate why it failed.
<msdaisy> BIOS is on every computer. It boots first, then hands control over to the operating system like Ubuntu WXZ
<WXZ> msdaisy: I wasn't asking about BIOS, wrong person?
<maujhsn> dr_willis It's linux that has save the day not Microsoft!
<msdaisy> BIOS is on every computer. It boots first, then hands control over to the operating system like Ubuntu maujhsn
<msdaisy> sorry WXZ ;)
<maujhsn> dr_willis BIOS is Software not hardware!
<plusEV> spam del F1 and F2 when your computer starts to get into bios :)
<dr_willis> maujhsn:  err.. you are confused. its the settings befor the pc boots.. so its built into the hardware
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<dr_willis> The BIOS software is built into the PC, and is the first code run by a PC when powered on ('boot firmware'). When the PC starts up, the first job for the BIOS is the power-on self-test, which initializes and identifies system devices such as the CPU, RAM, video display card, keyboard and mouse, hard disk drive, optical disc drive and other hardware.
<bobo37773> maujhsn: Read what plusEV just said. Above
<usuario> OI
<maujhsn> dr_willis When I boot I am not able to get into setup i.e esc, f10, f9, or  f11
<plusEV> maujhsn: it is del, F1 or F2 on most comoputers
<plusEV> one of those
<msdaisy> What kind of computer is it maujhsn ?
<plusEV> push them all to be safe :)
<maujhsn> plusEV compaq
<maujhsn> Compaq Presario
<plusEV> I might have seen F12 one time. but most of the time it is what i said
<msdaisy> How old is it maujhsn ?
<maujhsn> msdaisy 2.5 years
<maujhsn> msdaisy the cd/dvd drive doesn't work
<neil> I am having trouble with xen ... I updated a VM ... and when I rebooted it, it didn't restart ... so I tried a manual start with "xm create ubuntu-proxy.cfg" which returned an error of "Error: Boot loader didn't return any data!" ... I haven't been able to find anything wrong... the log file "/var/log/xen/xend.log" ... does not seem to indicate why it failed ... I suspect pygrub is not finding the kernel.
<msdaisy> should be F10. start pushing that right after you start up the computer.
<msdaisy> maujhsn, ^^
<msdaisy> F1 will also work maujhsn
<msdaisy> Do you know what to do once you get into BIOS maujhsn ?
<maujhsn> msdaisy Not on start-up
<maujhsn> msdaisy Yes...If I could get in!
<plusEV> maujhsn: have you tried F1 F2 and del?
<msdaisy> You're trying to boot from a CD, correct maujhsn ?  You need to put the cd in the drive, then power off the computer.  Then start it up and push f10 or f1 immediately maujhsn
<msdaisy> I don't know of any way to get into bios other than on startup maujhsn
<plusEV> If you want the boot list try F12 to
<bobo37773> Okay I'm outta here. Take care everyone
<bobo37773> Have a happy robotica! :P
<maujhsn> plusEV On the Hp Compaq The only chioces given to me are esc, f9,f10,f11
<plusEV> maujhsn: haha but you dont know if you have not tried :P
<lee> hello all. is anybody familiar with the bytemark symbiosis packages for debian? they're a very cool set of packages to automate web/email/dns hosting setup, configuring e.g. exim and apache in a sane manner. hosting is set up by creating new directories. does anybody know of such a thing for ubuntu? (webmin/plesk/cpanel don't count)
<maujhsn> plusEV...hush...
<msdaisy> maujhsn, have you actually pushed f10 for f1 when it was restarting?
<maujhsn> Yes
<msdaisy> *or
<msdaisy> ok what happened maujhsn ?
<plusEV> msdaisy: yea hush the IT-admin that wants to help you. :P I only do this many times every day ;)
<maujhsn> msdaisy Screen freezes with Compaq logo!
<plusEV> faulty hardware then probably
<plusEV> something is broken :P
<msdaisy> interesting maujhsn . I recommend you go to ##hardware and see if they have some ideas. I think it's a problem with hardware too.
<maujhsn> msdaisy...hhhmmm
<plusEV> maujhsn: you can try open your comptuer and reset the bios. remove teh clock battery and put a screwdriver on + and -, this shortens teh system and should reset the bios. reaply the battery after and reboot again. If same problem, then you have broken hardware.
<plusEV> power system on when you shorten it.
<maujhsn> plusEV Real Geek aren't you?
<plusEV> maujhsn: no tech worker. its a difference. :)
<plusEV> im hansom and have girlfriend.
<plusEV> +d
<ElectricPrism> Does anyone know the name to a good gtk freecell?
<Guest27501> is anyone available to help me get my soundcard working?
<fairuz_> Hi I have no audio on HDMI. In Sound, there is no option for choosing HDMI for playback. I do have HDMI uadio in aplay -l. Any idea? thanks
<fairuz_> *audio
<Guest27501> lol @fairuz i have a similiar issue but I want to use my motherboard's soundcard not the hdmi audio
<Guest27501> xD
<fairuz_> :)
<Guest27501> I think it's because I'm using HDMI for my monitor
<fairuz_> Guest27501: Well I do have audio if I'm using the speaker (motherboard's soundcard)
<fairuz_> My problem is that I can't even choose to use HDMI audio in the Sound setting
<yannsalaun> hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 12.10 and a laptop
<yannsalaun> I installed the jupiter applet and the removed it
#ubuntu 2012-12-16
<yannsalaun> now some hardware isn't working good
<yannsalaun> the main problem is that the fan isn't running !
<yannsalaun> does anybody have an idea ?
<L3top> yannsalaun: sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<Pedro__> anyone there
<heoyea> nop
<Pedro__> ok then
<yannsalaun> L3top: any idea why it was working before and not anymore ?
<activex> portugal hehe :)
<Sheikhmak> hey guys, I'd like to copy my entire buffer in byobu to a file, any one knows how to do that?
<z3r0> #gnunet
<heoyea> copy paste
<activex> ctrl+c
<Sheikhmak> no that easy, its 5000 sroll back lines
<activex> ctrl+a
<heoyea> enter copy mode
<Dougie187> I'm having trouble using cloudprint to setup and use google's cloud print on a headless server
<Dougie187> Has anyone successfully used it before?
<vicatcu> is this the appropriate channel to ask questions about network configuration in ubuntu 12.04?
<yannsalaun> vicatcu: yes
<Sheikhmak> okay so i enter copy mode with f7 according to the man page
<Sheikhmak> but when you copy, it doesn't paste
<Sheikhmak> can someone quickly test it and tell me what i'm missing?
<vicatcu> ok so here's my story... I can  tether my laptop to my phone's mobile hotspot to get an internet connection... I have a device that I can only connect to the internet through a wired connection, I have an ethernet hub... I want to set my laptop up to allow my wired-only device to get online through my mobile hotspot... everything uses DHCP / DNS... how do I do it?
<vicatcu> my laptop is running ubuntu 12.04 lts
<crackerjackz> im looking for a program that will allow me to change the settings of my grahpics card..
<eGetin> hello
<eGetin> is it possible to get the social network system from 12.10 to 12.04?
<eGetin> like twitter etc.
<crackerjackz> this is the graphics card i have.. Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<zlacker> crackerjackz: do you have the intel drivers intalled?
<zlacker> maybe they will allow you to change the settings you want
<crackerjackz> zlacker: i'm not  sure which drivers it's using but i'm pretty sure it's using drivers that are already in the kernel
<crackerjackz> because i didn't really have to do anything after i installed ubuntu on here everything just pretty much worked
<zlacker> crackerjackz: so I would recommend you to download inter drivers and install them
<zlacker> you are probably on generic drivers
<crackerjackz> zlacker: are they in the repos?
<zlacker> I am not sure, but I know they are on the intel website
<crackerjackz> zlacker: jockey doesn't find anything to do with my graphics card
<konbon> Hello everyone
<zlacker> yeah, maybe you need to download them directly from intell and install manually
<mopos> Hey guys, are there some verion mismatches between gnu autos and libtool on ubuntu?
<konbon> I just went from ubunti 12.10 server to desktop using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it finished. I logged in via tightvnc and it shows the UI but it has not Unity side bar or Gnome top panel. Is there a way to get unity working from this point?
<konbon> has no*
<zlacker> konbon: you can try removing unity and reinstalling it
<vicatcu> here's a picture of what I'd like to do: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1bRziYQhV9VXmaEVd7N5ZWdCsxAwFT8YHtimlx2W0AVQ/edit
<konbon> what is the command for that ?
<vicatcu> can anyone help me accomplish that?
<zlacker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131016/how-can-i-remove-and-re-install-unity
<zlacker> see if that helps you
<konbon> Thanks
<zlacker> vicatcu: I didnt understand you question properly I guess
<vicatcu> zlacker, did check out my picture? https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1bRziYQhV9VXmaEVd7N5ZWdCsxAwFT8YHtimlx2W0AVQ/edit
<zlacker> you are basically wanting the device which only works with cables to work through the thetered phone?
<zlacker> Ohhh now I got it
<vicatcu> zlacker, yes that's right
<zlacker> well, you have to configure a DHCP/DNS server on the computer
<zlacker> after everything is set up, you will have to point the device to the PC's IP
<zlacker> so it will provide the device the IP (DHCP) and DNS
<vicatcu> zlacker, lets take this one step at a time ... how do i know if I have DHCP/DNS server running on the computer?
<zlacker> you can check the services to see if there are DHCP or DNS services running
<vicatcu> also i was wondering if all i needed to do was set up a bridge as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<banana-nut> good evening everyone, I have an issue with apt.  I cannot get anything to install because something with python-uno
<msdaisy> what does that mean banana-nut ? Are you getting a particular error message?
<zlacker> vicatcu: honestly, I dont know if this would work... it makes sense
<banana-nut> no matter what I do I get this http://pastebin.com/6i0SP47x
<vicatcu> zlacker: here's the output of service --status-all   https://gist.github.com/4301377
<banana-nut> apt-get install -f doesnt fix anything
<zlacker> but I have never faced this situation, I can only assure the DHCP/DNS methods, but they are way harder to do
<Dougie187> When I'm trying to use the python cloudprint script, it won't print (when I print from another device) and I constantly get an error that it can't connect to the cloud service. Anyone have any tips for fixing it?
<vicatcu> zlacker, i'm up for the dhcp/dns path
<vicatcu> zlacker, so can you tell am i already running a dhcp/dns server?
<banana-nut> cany anyone figure out what broke? I don'r really want to reinstall since this is a live server
<banana-nut> but I need apt working
<konbon> zlacker that did not work :(
<zlacker> vicatcu: seems you are not
<konbon> any one else know why Unity would not load after updating from ubuntu server to ubuntu-desktop?
<vicatcu> zlacker, isn't that was dnsmasq is?
<zlacker> banana-nut: whats the error?
<konbon> i can see the background but there's no side bar or top bar
<zlacker> oh sorry
<zlacker> let me see it
<konbon> I can right click and see a few options
<banana-nut> this is the output http://pastebin.com/6i0SP47x
<konbon> I might need to restart
<heoyea> pull plug
<zlacker> banana-nut: are you able to remove python and run -f?
<Tech936> Whats the story in ubuntu land?
<banana-nut> like totally remove python?
<zlacker> yeah, remove al related to python2.6
<zlacker> and reinstall
<zlacker> so it will rebuild dependencies
<banana-nut> Errors were encountered while processing:  python-uno  libapache2-mod-python
<zlacker> vicatcu: hey, dnsmasq is not a server
<banana-nut> it didnt get rid of it all
<zlacker> it acts like a forwarder
<Tech936> Why not try repairing the
<Tech936> Woopz why not try repaing python?
<vicatcu> zlacker: so i was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#DHCP.2BAC8-DNS_server
<konbon> can i have kde and unity installed in the same os?
<bekks> konbon: Sure.
<konbon> i feel like trying kde since unity failed.
<vicatcu> zlacker: that's what put me on to dnsmasq ... what should i be doing if not that
<konbon> i hate dedicated servers
<konbon> such a pain to config them to a desktop ui
<banana-nut> zlacker
<banana-nut> I think this broke it more
 * Tech936 highfive konbon
<konbon> :P
<bekks> konbon: Using dedicated servers as a desktop introduces security problems.
<Tech936> Indeed
<konbon> That's ok with me at this point
<konbon> I just want this thing to show a damn GUI
<konbon> Unity or what ever
<Tech936> What os?
<konbon> Ubuntu 12.10 server
 * bekks suggests learning on how to administer a server without a gui.
<konbon> just did the ubuntu-desktop update
<konbon> [bekks]: I do know how. This is for a super noob who wants a UI
<konbon> I'm comfortbale with non ui
<Tech936> Dude/dudet why not use the low gui
<bekks> konbon: For a super noob, it is the worst idea to use a GUI on a server.
<konbon> lol
<konbon> [Tech936]: can i remove this ubuntu-desktop and start over?>
<konbon> I just want to install ubuntu-desktop and virtualbox
<konbon> that's all i need
<Tech936> Sure anything you have done start a fresh
<bekks> virtualbox can be used perfectly without a gui.
<Tech936> Guessing the server is eth0 right?
<bekks> Tech936: eth0 is a network interface.
<WXZ> is the software centre a comprehensive list of all the things you have installed?
<Tech936> Well done skiddie wasent finished
<konbon> yeah
<konbon> i did the thing zlacker suggested and now i don't even have compiz installed correct
<Tech936> Is the network wired i wanted to know in case he'd get all this info and still have to configure the wireless
<konbon> it now just shows the background. nothing else
<konbon> it's connected to a network yeah
<Tech936> Dont need compiz
<konbon> do i need to tell it to load unity once it's installed?
<konbon> like with kde you need to do startx and startkde
<konbon> is there one for unity?
<vicatcu> zlacker: this looks interesting... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<Tech936> Just reboot the system and do sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<konbon> ok
<Tech936> And then google for gui on ubuntu server then do what bekks would do and copy and paste
<vicatcu> a little worrying that it's from ubuntu 7.04... wondering if there's a better way in 12.04... anyone?
<konbon> all 0 on upgrade
 * Tech936 pats self on back
<konbon> i did update and it did update some stuff but update has 0 on all
<konbon> upgrade has 0 on all*
<Tech936> By the sounds of things in a nice way who ever installed ubuntu server is thick as two winblows machines lol
<konbon> Tech936 you got time to teamviewer in and help a brotha out?
<puppy_parade> oh. I got mplayer to spit out an error
<Tech936> Give me a sec ill download app to tablet
<konbon> nice :D
<Tech936> Msg me
<konbon> yeah, thanks dude
<delinquentme> so I've got my windows HD mounted ... and I want to use bash to check through the files
<delinquentme> and run git commands ... how do I cd into the mounted windows HD?
<delinquentme> its /dev/sda2
<puppy_parade> totem, vlc and mplayer will not play video at all above a certain window size. The longer the machine is up, the smaller the window gets. mplayer spits out this error: "X11 error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<DerDube> hey, does somebody know where the Thunderbird account info is stored? I'm adding a new user account & want all my old email stuff from an old account
<psusi> delinquentme, it is probably mounted somewhere under /media
<psusi> DerDube, in ~/.thunderbird
<frozenlock> I'm having some problem with skype... every other software seems to use my headset, except for skype, which simply spit the sound on my speaker and refuse to use my microphone. Does this seems familiar to anyone?
<DerDube> psusi, do you know how to utilize that info from one user to the next?
<DerDube> do I just copy that file to the new user?
<heoyea> yea u can do that
<DerDube> heoyea, did you mean me?
<heoyea> ye
<frozenlock> Oh... Ubuntu seems to see my speakers as headphones and my headphones as speakers... -_-
<DerDube> yay, it worked! ty guys :)
<rocsteady> hi guys
<g0tcha> hey guys, i just configured a 6to4 tunnel on my ubuntu server and added ipv6 support, for some reason when i use apt-get it automaticaly starts to use ipv6 which doesnt resolve from the repos
<g0tcha> is there a way to force ubuntu to use the ipv4 ip with repos?
<escott> frozenlock, intel HDA?
<nownot> i need major help with my raid setup, mdadm says inactive and I haven't a clue on how to fix it
<escott> nownot, has a disk failed?
<blami> is there way to boot livecd to cli?
<nownot> i can see all disk in program Disks and all are ok
<nownot> escott: ^^
<nownot> escott: one disk does say Disk is OK, one bad sector
<diverdude> is there any kind of public available machine which may be remote controlled via port 80? I am on a restricted network...and i need to get out of this network somehow so that i can do ssh from that place outside this network and remote control my server (via port 22 which is closed here)
<escott> nownot, it may be that that is causing the array to fail. can start the array degraded
<nownot> escott: so do mdadm -A /dev/md1
<escott> nownot, sure
<maujhsn> msdaisy  I'd like for you to take a look at this : http://pastebin.com/9t0ZF3A7 Do you have any clues to what is going on?
<josy1982> yeah yeah check it out new rosa linux desktop 2012 with pimped kde
<escott> diverdude, you could go buy yourself some time on Amazon EC2
<nownot> escott: i get weird error mdadm: cannot open /dev/md/1_0: no such files or directory
<diverdude> escott: ahh yeah thats a good idea
<escott> nownot, what does mdadm --scan say
<WXZ> is the software centre a comprehensive list of all the things you have installed?
<escott> !clone | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<WXZ> escott: I want to go through the packages and reconsider if I want them reinstalled
<nownot> escott: mdadm: --scan does not set the mode, and so cannot be the first option
<WXZ> escott: so that's not a solution, I just don't want to go through installed in software centre only to find out there's stuff missing
<escott> nownot, mdadm --detail --scan
<nownot> escott: http://pastie.org/5537236
<escott> WXZ, i dont have an answer for you
<WXZ> escott: ok, thank you
<escott> nownot, i assume 1_0 is the one not working
<nownot> escott: well i had md0 and md1, md1 is the one that isn't working
<escott> nownot, i wonder if /etc/mdadm.conf is out off sync with the hardware in some way
<nownot> escott: not sure where the 0_0 and 1_0 is coming from
<escott> nownot, what does /proc/mdstat show right now
<nownot> escott: http://pastie.org/5537242
<escott> nownot, the array you want to start is md127 not sure what the 0_0 is so I would "mdadm -A /dev/md127"
<nownot> escott: /dev/md127 not identifie in config file
<escott> nownot, what personality is 127 supposed to be
<nownot> escott: personality? you mean something like 5 disk raid 5?
<escott> yeah
<nownot> escott: ^^ that 5 disk raid 5
<escott> nownot, what is strange about your mdstat is that it shows all disks as spares. what does mdadm --query /dev/sdb1 show
<nownot> escott: http://pastie.org/5537259
<msdaisy> diverdude, just use a different port for the ssh server. You can make it anything over 1054.
<heoyea> over 9000
<escott> nownot, try "mdadm --query --examine /dev/sdb1"
<nownot> escott: http://pastie.org/5537267
<nownot> ess
<nownot> escott: the drive this is listed as faulty is /dev/sdh
<escott> nownot, then i would mdadm /dev/md127 --fail /dev/sdh --remove /dev/sdh
<escott> nownot, as a side note. you should NEVER add raw devices to an array. always partition
<nownot> yeah, i have no clue how that happened :X
<escott> nownot, you don't want someone to walk off with a disk, plug it into windows and say "how nice an empty disk"
<nownot> escott: mdadm: cannot get array inf0 for /dev/md127
<escott> nownot, yeah i dont get what is up with that.
<escott> nownot, i know that things are intentionally harder once a disk fails because they dont want you inadvertantly running an array in degraded mode. but it shouldn't be this hard
<nownot> escott: yeah if i could remote it, format, partition and add back …. but no
<escott> nownot, maybe stop the array and rescan it back
<nownot> escott: so mdadm -S /dev/md127
<nownot> escott: then mdadm --assemble --scan ?
<escott> nownot, yeah or try some other channels maybe someone else would know better
<nownot> escott: shit, the assemble didn't add it back
<nownot> escott: after stopping it mdstat shows my other raid but not this one
<escott> nownot, does it still complain about the 1_0 array
<thanigaivel> after reinstall ubuntu auto disconnect wifi hotspot . help me
<nownot> escott: no
<nownot> escott: should I try something like http://pastie.org/5537285
<escott> nownot, you could try
<escott> nownot, im afraid i dont have any good suggestions at this point
<nownot> escott: oh shit, it started with 4 out of 5 drives!!!
<escott> nownot, there you go
<nownot> escott: should I now try to remove sdh ?
<nownot> format and re-add the partition?
<escott> nownot, if its the failed one sure
<escott> nownot, i would also be thinking about getting a new drive to replace it
<escott> nownot, and checking all your SMART data
<MrHacks> If I wanted to use an SSH tunnel for VNC (using vino), do I need to install SSH server software on the computer I want to remotely access?  If so, how would I go about doing that?
<nownot> escott: says set device faulty failed for /dev/sdh: no such device ...
<escott> nownot, i dont really know sorry
<nownot> well thanks for the help
<escott> !vnc | MrHacks i think this talks about tunneling. you can setup tunnels in different directions
<ubottu> MrHacks i think this talks about tunneling. you can setup tunnels in different directions: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<pbcsound> evening
<pbcsound> I got a little bluetooth question...
<pbcsound> I'm running ubuntu studio 12.10...I want to connect a bluetooth device...I have a USB bluetooth adapter...I plug it in, and it lights up, but I dont' see anywhere to set it up.
<escott> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<thanigaivel> ubottu: sir please suggest me about wifi hotspot
<ubottu> thanigaivel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Regat> hey everyone
<Regat> I`m new in linux, and I`m having problem to install the xserver here
<jrib> Regat: ubuntu comes with X installed by default
<Regat> yes, but I cant run the grafic mode
<Regat> the point is when I try to run 'startx' in the command line,
<lolcar> IS there a repository with an updated version of LaTeX?
<Regat> I get a message: invalid cookie MIT-MAGIC
<KRomeleoN> ActionParsnip, can you help me?
<KRomeleoN> can someone help m with my printer?
<lolcar> KRomeleoN: what is wrong with it?
<WXZ> how do I get software-center to show all installed apps, rather than just some of them
<KANAsKAFE> Excuse me... If there is someone interested in Radio Frequency electric circuits to querry me... Sorry for troll :(
<zeninguem> hi, does anyone know how to backup ubuntu data, before formating it
<jrib> zeninguem: you mean the packages installed?  Or general data?
<Regat> hey, can somebody help me to run the grafic mode?
<zeninguem> jrib: with packages
<zeninguem> themes
<zeninguem> etc
<jrib> !clone | zeninguem
<ubottu> zeninguem: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<jrib> !backup | zeninguem
<ubottu> zeninguem: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zeninguem> jrib: a full backup
<zeninguem> how
<jrib> zeninguem: see ubottu
<konbon> 8 hours later and ubunti server to ubuntu desktop is still not working
<zeninguem> jrib: ubottu?
<konbon> i tried the non-noob way of reading every single subject i could find online
<jrib> zeninguem: the bot that just sent you a message in this channel
<konbon> this is one strange os
<jrib> konbon: just ask your question if you want help
<konbon> for the 5th time? :P
<jrib> konbon: only if you want help
<konbon> i have ubuntu 12.10 Server installed and wanted to get ubuntu-desktop with GUI
<jrib> konbon: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<konbon> I went through the process of installing it and rebooted the server
<konbon> i did
<jrib> konbon: ask on one line please
<konbon> so, i installed tightvncserver to see if it all went well and it just shows the ubuntu default background with no unity sidebar or top panel
<JamesJRH> Hi, I can't view YouTube videos in Chromium, I just see a black box instead of the player. I am in the HTML5 trial, I have the codecs, and I'm trying a video that works in Firefox (WebM). Any ideas?
<jrib> konbon: have you (if you can) checked if X works locally?
<konbon> How can i check that?
<jrib> konbon: go to the server and log in
<konbon> im in
<jrib> konbon: and it works?
<escott> konbon, is the monitor physically connected to the server?
<konbon> yes it is
<konbon> I'm connected through ssh on putty
<jrib> erm
<jrib> konbon: physically place your body in front of the the server and log into the server machine using the graphical login (lightdm)
<konbon> The server is in france. I'm in California. It's an OVH server
<escott> konbon, kayak.com
<jrib> heh
<jrib> konbon: is using unity a necessity or can it be some other graphical environment?
<konbon> I'm using vnc to try and log in but it still just shows the desktop background with no menus at all
<konbon> at this point it can be any
<Turboto> interpol must be tracking me because of a high voltage unstable broadcast band transmitter which blocks with 50HZ Audio Analog FM signal in the whole city in frequency range 10MHZ to 110MHZ querry me for a solution about this...
<escott> konbon, you probably want to be running unity-2d instead of unity (3d/GLX)
<konbon> probably
<konbon> I have no clue which one the ubuntu-desktop defaults to
<escott> konbon, the 3D version
<konbon> oh, so how do i switch to 2D?
<nim0_> what happend to kompozer in ubuntu 12.10 ??
<jrib> konbon: I would try lubuntu-desktop instead
<konbon> once that lubuntu is installed, how do i enable it to be the main one?
<jrib> konbon: no idea; you'd have to check tightvnc documentation to see how it chooses what session to use.  Unless somewhere here knows
<konbon> Oh
<konbon> I think i know how to config that part
<Turboto> I have a schematic diagram for a 250 volt 10 watt (Whole city) Radio wideband interferer querry me...
<konbon> can i install more than 2 desktop environments?
<jrib> konbon: yes
<SierraAR> Turboto: I think this is the wrong channel, ##electronics
<konbon> great
<konbon> going to install kubuntu and anythin else available
<konbon> Thanks for all your help jrib :)
<jrib> konbon: the only drawback is you end up with 3 different text editors, 3 different movie players, etc.
<Turboto> SierraAR : I`m a lazy bulgarian reg me one or self-rip your rear fender...
<Taint> how do I get to the .config folder?
<SierraAR> Turboto: I'm pretty sure there's a policy somewhere I'd be violating if I reg'd an account for you..
<jrib> Taint: view -> show hidden files
<Taint> thx @jrib but also where is it? lol
<jrib> Taint: in your HOME
<jrib> Taint: why are you looking for it? :)
<Turboto> SierraAR : No you aren`t violating any law because you have my oficial permission...
<thunderbug> @taint: ~/.config
<Taint> boom your the man @jrib
<Taint> just fixed that dumbass monitor problem ive had for months
<nim0_> konbon, try xubuntu...... slim clean beatuful
<Taint> 1 last thing
<Turboto> SierraAR anybody here or signaling the Special Forces?
<Taint> how do I get new nvidia drivers to work with ubuntu?
<JamesJRH> escott: kayak.com, lol!
<JamesJRH> Reinstalled Chromium - didn't help.
<JamesJRH> I can't view YouTube videos in Chromium, I just see a black box instead of the player. I am in the HTML5 trial, I have the codecs, and I'm trying a video that works in Firefox anyway (WebM). Any ideas how to make it work?
<konbon> Just edited the vnc login from ubuntu-desktop to lubuntu-desktop and it does the same thing. It loads the desktop but has not top panel or any right click options
<JamesJRH> konbon: Why are you trying to put a desktop on a server? :-S
<konbon> i just want to make a few VPS for customers
<konbon> the only way i know is to run virtualbox and make a few of them
<pcrorro> hi
<pcrorro> hi
<konbon> for me, that's the easy way
<SierraAR> pcrorro: Hi
<pcrorro> hi
<pcrorro> hi
<pcrorro> hi
<pcrorro> hi
<pcrorro> hi
<FloodBot1> pcrorro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JamesJRH> konbon: Are you finding it easy?
<konbon> going on 9 hours now.
<konbon> I'm still at the same ssh windows as i started lol
<JamesJRH> Sure it's not better to read up how to do VPS the proper way?
<JamesJRH> Ie. with no GUI desktop.
<JamesJRH> Just SSH.
<konbon> To be honest, I tried searching for what I assume would be the right words, to get a vps set up but all i get are stores that sell vps
<konbon> any suggestions?
<JamesJRH> Um, I'm no expert, but how about KVM?
<jrib> konbon: did you restart the vnc server after making the config change?
<konbon> yes i did
<konbon> i killed the process and restarted the process
<jrib> konbon: what did you do to change the session?
<konbon> I replaced gnome-session & with lubuntu-session&
<DrGrov> Evening everyone
<konbon> using sudo nano ~/.vnc/xstartup
<escott> konbon, (A) sudo there is inappropriate
<escott> konbon, (B) or ~ is wrong
<konbon> It still took me to the xstartup though
<jrib> lubuntu-session probably also wrong
<DrGrov> I have some seriously choppy playback on Flash with 12.04. It worked well yesterday, both 720p and 1080p HD video playback was good. I got the flashplugin-installer update today and probably that did something. Running Firefox 17.0 as my main web browser. Could I easily check what flash components I have installed?
<L3top> apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<L3top> DrGrov: ^
<DrGrov> L3top: Okay. Will test to see what happens.
<L3top> DrGrov: this will tell you what specific one you have installed and if another is available
<jrib> konbon: try just "openbox &" instead just to see what happens...
<escott> konbon, after you figure out if you are editing the correct file or not
<jrib> konbon: make sure you have openbox installed on the server, but it should be if you have lubuntu.  I don't know what command starts the lubuntu session
<DrGrov> L3top: It tells me I have the installed as the candidate it offers.
<jrib> konbon: right, see escott too
<DrGrov> L3top: It happened on YouTube 720p and 1080p videos. I did a sigterm first and then a killall -9 switch on firefox after it "crashed". Rebooted afterwards, not tested yet YouTube videos again.
<kevinch> can anybody recommend an easy to use backup system for my ubuntu server that will back up a windows and mac machine?
<DrGrov> L3top: It seems "choppy" or how should I explain it. I turned off "Enable hardware acceleration" in the Settings menu on the Flash.
<konbon> I know what I can do. Get my money back and not get into this Jolly mood of giving away free vps to people I know.
<konbon> Thanks for all your help. Need to get back these $1,690 back.
<konbon> Have a great day fellas. Peace.
<L3top> DrGrov: make sure there is not another version avail at the bottom
<DrGrov> L3top: No, there is no other available version.
<L3top> k
<bkfitz> Anyone use smbclient to mount smb share's perminantly?
<DrGrov> L3top: My mistake, there is actually. :)
<DrGrov> L3top: I will pastebin it to paste.ubuntu.com so you see if I am talking about the right thing.
<root_> Can anyone help me to configure the grafic interface in my linux?
<escott> bkfitz, usually you would add a CIFS entry to fstab
<kevinch> any good cross platform noob friendly backup solutions?
<lupeng> i want to reformat a bootstick
<escott> !backup | kevinch
<ubottu> kevinch: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DrGrov> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442979/
<bkfitz> whats the dif between cifs/smb
<kevinch> I mean back up a mac and windows machine TO an ubuntu server
<bkfitz> same thing?
<kevinch> escott
<kevinch> not necessarily backing up my ubuntu system itself
<escott> kevinch, depends on what all you want to backup. i would go with rsync
<kevinch> I want incremental backups
<kevinch> like crash plan/time machine
<L3top> DrGrov: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer=11.2.202.233ubuntu2*
<DrGrov> L3top: Is there anything that can be done from within Firefox? Enabling/disabling some add-ons? I disabled the GNOME integration and some others.
<DrGrov> L3top: So, you mean I should revert back to my old version. Okay, I will do that and see whether it gets better.
<L3top> DrGrov: I would log off and log back on.
<L3top> ++++
<escott> kevinch, rsync with --link-dest
<DaemonicApathy> If I write a script to ssh into a machine on the local network, I assume the command after connecting will not be run until the ssh connection is broken. Is there a way around this?
<escott> DaemonicApathy, ?
<DaemonicApathy> I should probably test this first, never mind.
<bkfitz> It seems smbfs is deprecated?  so how do I mount a smb share (external usb on my router)
<dr_willis> use cifs now bkfitz ?
<almoxarife> bkfitz: is your only option smb?
<bkfitz> ?
<bkfitz> not sure...
<DrGrov> L3top: By the way... It suggests also that I install xfs and x-ttcidfont-conf as well. How do I get them when I downgrade?
<dr_willis> mount -t cifs //xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/share    andsoon
<DrGrov> L3top: Or should I just perhaps install xfs and x-ttcidfont-conf first and then downgrade?
<dr_willis> or is it \\
<L3top> I would just downgrade.
<bkfitz> its a sweet new asus nt-n66u router... but in the admin it says "USB Application - Network Place(Samba) Share / Cloud Disk"
<bkfitz> dr_willis: ok i'll try that
<dr_willis> smbfs  has been replaced by cifs
<bkfitz> I was able to access it in nautilus via "network"
<dr_willis> samba is still ariund. ;-)
<DrGrov> L3top: No worries, I take them first and then downgrade.
<bkfitz> so samba is the library/app that allows you to mount cifs/smbfs shares?
<almoxarife> bkfitz: so you can access it, why add to it?
<bkfitz> I want a perminant mount point
<bkfitz> so I can automate backups etc
<almoxarife> bkfitz: if you networked loaded it, look in /etc/mtab , is there an entry?
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bkfitz> almoxarife: no... is mtab like the temporary version of fstab?
<almoxarife> i dont like to cooperate with win if i dont have to
<almoxarife> bkfitz: yes, basic idea sound
<bkfitz> almoxarife: so if I'm connected via nautlus just fine (properties of share are "movies (at bakprimary) on rt-n66u", should it be listed in mtab?
<almoxarife> bkfitz: i would think so, yes
<bkfitz> huh... it's definitely 'mounted' bc when i right click it gives me the unmount option
<escott> almoxarife, i thought gvfs handled those and they didnt appear in mtab. but i dont really know
<bkfitz> what is proc/mounts
<almoxarife> gvfs?? that could be , i dont use gvfs, so i cant even test it, escott ...
<gaona> hola?
<gaona> alguien me lee?
<escott> !es | gaona
<ubottu> gaona: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bkfitz> I don't really see any obvious entries for it there either... unless its cryptic
<bkfitz> like '/dev/disk/by-uuid/2f27d9fa-f1b3-4048-8654-0ee448758616 / ext4 rw,relatim'
<almoxarife> bkfitz: you have a network-mount of the drive and it is on your /home/user/some-name now?
<almoxarife> bkfitz: you do have /etc/mtab entries then?
<bkfitz> well... in nautilus it just shows up under "network"... let me do a find
<almoxarife> look at the file /etc/mtab bkfitz ...
<bkfitz> almoxarife: that /dev/ reference was in proc/mounts
<WXZ> how do I get software-center to show all installed apps?
<WXZ> it only shows a fraction when you select the installed tab
<almoxarife> WXZ: get 'synaptic' and use it instead, software-center is bloat-ware for what you are wanting
<bkfitz> /etc/mtab : http://pastebin.com/h2fayX1R
<bkfitz> thx for your help almoxarife
<WXZ> almoxarife: I have it, basically I'm trying to figure out which software I installed myself
<She153> im trying to play a game but i need a video thingy
<WXZ> and I have no way of doing that so far
<She153> not sure what to do
<She153> do i need to install something for the video driver ?
<Squarepy> She153, well yes, possible a propriety driver, for all the 3D juice
<bkfitz> I did a find on / and only found a few records with name of share... this one of them /home/brian/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/smb-share:server=rt-n66u,share=laptop%20(at%20fitzbakprimary)-1c54e8d2.log
<almoxarife> WXZ: you may have to use 'history' for that, if after initial install you are looking for some tell tale sign of what you have added, you may see some in 'local obsolete'
<She153> how can i go about that @ Squarepy
<Squarepy> check whether system settings -> additional drivers gives an option
<almoxarife> bkfitz: escott brought up gvsf, i dont know much about it
<MrDyne> Is there a free Cpanel like web interface for ubuntu that can deal with e-mail, dns, ftp, lamp, domains, etc?
<WXZ> almoxarife: will the local obsolete list be a) a complete 1:1 of what I installed b) a partial set of what I installed or c) a complete list of what I installed with a few extras?
<devish> i am unable to use ubuntu one
<devish> i get the following error
<devish> http://postimage.org/image/fni6ujn7p/
<bkfitz> almoxarife: 10-4 thx
<Squarepy> ubuntu one has never worked for me
<almoxarife> WXZ: i would expect it to be 1.1, if i understand you correctly
<KI4RO> Never had much success with Ubuntu one here either
<devish> so this service is "do not touch" type?
<Squarepy> KI4RO, :)
<WXZ> almoxarife: it's b actually, it's missing some packages which I installed (using synaptic package manager after I installed the OS)
<She153> no i think i need something
<She153> besides a brain
<almoxarife> WXZ: second thought, it would be partial, those with repos would not show up in that area
<dr_willis> no issues with u1 here.
<Squarepy> She153, ?
<WXZ> almoxarife: yeah, so there's no way to do it?
<WXZ> almoxarife: other than with a time machine?
<She153> the game im playing starts up just fine , its just that it wont let me play because of the graphics , i need to install something for nvidia
<almoxarife> WXZ: history will tell you what was installed since the initial, you can call that your installs i suppose
<WXZ> almoxarife: just "gedit history" in terminal?
<almoxarife> WXZ: no, history in 'synaptic'
<dr_willis> She153: install the nvida-current package yet?
<She153> i dont think so
<WXZ> almoxarife: exactly what I was looking for, suh-weet
<dr_willis> nvidia-current
<almoxarife> WXZ: not sure if  it is a txt file
<bkfitz> almoxarife: even more reason to get a samba mount working... don't want to have to rely on gnome virtual mounts...
<Squarepy> nvidia is a bad word I gather
<WXZ> almoxarife: and local/obsolete would be packages I installed from the internet
<She153> what do you mean
<almoxarife> WXZ: yes,
<WXZ> then I've got everything I need
<dr_willis> Squarepy: nvidia works well for me.
<dr_willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<almoxarife> nvidia-current with dkms works here for long time
<She153> so what command do i use
<She153> to get it ?
<She153> or is it in ubuntu software
<She153> *center
<KI4RO> dr_willis, When I try to upgrade my wife's system to 12.10 it tells me there is a problem with my graphics card (Nvidia).  Would it help to upgrade the driver?
<Squarepy> dr_willis, well wish I could say the same, lots of weird flash glitches, color of scale, etc..
<Squarepy> luckily Its not on all my future comps
<Brewster> I'm  just wondering if anyone here managed to install glx-diversions on 12.10
<She153> still does not help me
<Squarepy> She153, google?
<She153> i have ...
<bkfitz> how do I escape spaces in the share name?
<Brewster> it depends on a package "nvidia-installer-cleanup" which seems to not exist
<Squarepy> ohoh
<Braden`> Hello
<bkfitz> \040?
<Braden`> How would I use debbootstrap with ubuntu repositories on an ubuntu base system
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  correct
<Braden`> I want to install some repos libs from the latest ver 12.10.1 on a system that runs 12.04
<dr_willis> She153:  sudo apt-get install  packagename
<bkfitz> ugh... there are '(' in the share name..
<DrGrov> L3top: I think I figured it out. It is some kind of a bug with Unity.
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  mount the share to a nicer name perhaps.  not identical to the shares name.
<DrGrov> L3top: It seems like I had set up workspace corners to show up windows and desktop. That might have made it "crash" due to the fact it is buggy.
<bkfitz> dr_willis: yeah...  here is what I have so far but it doesn't like the ( - sudo mount -t //rt-n66u/movies\040(at\040fitzbakprimary) /mnt/primarybakmovies
<bkfitz> dr_willis: the (at fitz...) part seems manditory from the router
<She153> thank you installing now , hope it solves my problems
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  it may be easier to make a fstab entry.
<bkfitz> dr_willis: do I need to be scared if the fstab entry is bad... don't want to reboot and have major issues
<dr_willis> make the fstab entry.. try to mount it via mount.. if it fails.. fix it. ;) repeat
<bkfitz> dr_willis: still need to escape spaces and ( in the fstab entry right?
<dr_willis> use noauto in fstab it wont mount at boot
<bkfitz> dr_willis: ok.... this will be a first
<dr_willis>  spaces become that 040  in fstab.  not sure if that applies to the cli
<djzn> anyone knows a workaround for the cursor size fix in unity/compiz ?
<whoever> hi all hi am tring to add menu items with alacarte , and when i hit ok after setting the command icon, the item is not added to the menu , and there isn't an error
<whoever> also running alacart with sudo
<DrGrov> Still got the Flash issues on 12.04 with flashplugin-installer and the latest update, 11.2.202.258ubuntu0.12.04.1
<DrGrov> The screen freezes after around a minute on full screen YouTube 720p (probably also 1080p) videos. I disabled hardware acceleration. I tried to downgrade to      11.2.202.233ubuntu2 0
<AlienHunt> hello, is anyone around?
<bkfitz> dr_willis: where would I find out how to escape parentheses in fstab?
<DrGrov> But still did not work out at all. So I wonder what might be the case. Should perhaps a sudo apt-get --purge flashplugin-installer help out in this case and then do a downgrade? If I did the downgrade it kept asking me in Firefox 17.0 about additional software is needed to display the page properly and this it did not do with 11.2.202.258ubuntu0.12.04.1 installed.
<dr_willis_> bkfitz:  im not sure you need to
<bkfitz> ok
<AlienHunt> does anyone know how to properly set up Ruby on Rails within Ubuntu 12.10?
<AlienHunt> I'm not a total noob to Ubuntu, but it's a bit confusing with all the packages and libs and requirements
<DrGrov> Is everyone using flashplugin-installer on 12.04 or is there some other option to use?
<DrGrov> dr_willis_: How have you worked with Flash on your browser needs if I may ask?
<Squarepy> DrGrov, chrome has buildin flash
<KI4RO> Squarepy, But it doesn't work very well
<Squarepy>  well enough to not install flash system wide :)
<KI4RO> Squarepy, I get weird sounds and frequently have to start FireFox to properly see YouTube and other videos
<Squarepy> KI4RO, understood, but i don't need reasons to wish flash a slow death in hell :)
<DrGrov> Squarepy: But I prefer Firefox to be honest. But I could surely go to Chrome again.
<KI4RO> Squarepy, Understood LOL  and I should have said hear instead of see
<dr_willis_> DrGrov:  flash woks for me. no real issues
<dr_willis_> DrGrov:  or i use flashdownloader, or flash-replacer-to-play-them-in-vlc type plugins
<DrGrov> dr_willis_: Okay, could you tell me what you did and how? I am having issues with this latest Flash plugin version of flashplugin-installer that it updated for me.
<dr_willis_> DrGrov:  i just did the apt-get install flashinstaller or whatever its called
<Squarepy> KI4RO, ok, sure
<DrGrov> dr_willis_: Okay. I did the same but the latest update of that has made my system crash down so that a sudo reboot from tty1 is the only thing that helps. Worked well with the version before the actual update.
<DrGrov> Nobody else seems to have this Flash problem in Firefox in Ubuntu 12.04? Apparently I am stuck to get Chromium then it seems which I did not want to do.
<k1ll3nt1m3> what problem are you having?
<romy> hola
<Otie> Does anybody know how to get Teamspeak 3 on ubuntu without using WINE to get the Windows version?
<DrGrov> k1ll3nt1m3: I am having problems like this.
<k1ll3nt1m3> listening
<DrGrov> k1ll3nt1m3: I used the flashplugin-installer on 12.04 and worked very well until the update of the flashplugin-installer today which made my system freeze and only thing that helps is a sudo reboot.
<k1ll3nt1m3> it makes your whole system freeze?
<k1ll3nt1m3> or just the browser?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: if you have pinpointed the issue to flash-plugin then revert to the last good one
<DrGrov> k1ll3nt1m3: Yes, it freezes my whole system. Worked well with the previous installment of the flashplugin-installer.
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Yes but the issue then becomes that it wants to install missing plugins that I am "missing" when I downgraded to the latest flashplugin-installer that worked.
<k1ll3nt1m3> did you report the bug?
<DrGrov> k1ll3nt1m3: No, not yet. I have to register myself for the reporting.
<Squarepy> DrGrov, flash is not worth it
<DrGrov> Squarepy: To change to Chromium you mean?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: i have not heard of flash-plugin 'plugins' , i have not hear of anything depending on 'flash-plugin' specifically
<k1ll3nt1m3> DrGrov is there a specific PPA you could possibly remove from your update list so it will not bother you after you roll-back the driver? Did you check?
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Well, I mean that I opened up http://tvrage.com and it did want me to install GNASH and some other plugin.
<DrGrov> k1ll3nt1m3: No, that would remove a good PPA of the official Ubuntu repos.
<Squarepy> DrGrov, to crash your system
<almoxarife> DrGrov: gnash does not depend on 'flash-plugin'
<DrGrov> almoxarife: Well but that is what it wanted me to add since it was "missing additional plugins". That is the message I got.
<DrGrov> almoxarife: So, I did of course not enable those since it worked well previously.
<DrGrov> Squarepy: Yes, that is true. Not a big deal anyhow but makes me wonder what happened.
<DrGrov> almoxarife: So it would make it a Flash-hell then which I did not want at all. I will try to get Flash Aid for Firefox and see whether it gets the right version off Adobe then.
<k1ll3nt1m3> Which flash player install are you using? The firefox specific one or the adobe direct one?
<k1ll3nt1m3> DrGrov
<strange> hey guys my  sound stopped working today
<Jabo> Need help desperatly
<Jabo> I just upgraded my laptop (Intel 2.6GHz 2GB Ram and Nvidia Gforce Gt 520M video card) to the new 12.10 quantal, now it just boots to a blank screen.  Is there a way to boot to terminal mode, the root terminal in the recovery console won't allow me to install , upgrade or write to files, it only mounts in a read only mode and I do not get access to my files or anything else.  If I can log in in terminal I may be able to install gnome-panel s
<Jabo> o that I may choose gnome classic on login.  As of this point my laptop is useless so any help would be greatly appreciated
<FloodBot1> Jabo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1ll3nt1m3> Jabo are you using a ATI graphics card?
<DrGrov> k1ll3nt1m3: I am using the Adobe direct one, flashplugin-installer is what it is called from the repositories.
<k1ll3nt1m3> Try the firefox specific one from the ubuntu software center
<k1ll3nt1m3> If that doesn't work, try the flash alternative called LightSpark
<k1ll3nt1m3> Jabo are you using a ATI graphics card?
<Jabo> no prob I was unawar
<Squarepy> DrGrov, new flash versions always cause trouble, its like a bad dog, that you decide to give up
<DrGrov> k1ll3nt1m3: Okay, will I have to remove the flashplugin-installer from the repos first?
<bkfitz> drwillis: you still around
<DrGrov> Squarepy: Yes, some people give up. Not me. I keep on messing with this until I have it fixed.
<Jabo> No I am using a Nvidia Gforce 520m
<k1ll3nt1m3> that would be good you want to uninstall the previous flash then install the new one
<bkfitz> Anyone know what this means when i try to mount a cifs share in fstab... this is the result I get when i run mount -a
<bkfitz> http://pastebin.com/5HmnZUkS
<k1ll3nt1m3> Well on my desktop Jabo I have the same problem with ubuntu every time a new one comes out, give it about 3-6 months and they fix it. No issues on my laptop though.
<k1ll3nt1m3> Personally I'd recommend staying one update behind with ubuntu or sticking with LTS versions
<Squarepy> DrGrov, :)
<Jabo> Yes but what can I do in the meantime
<k1ll3nt1m3> use 12.04
<k1ll3nt1m3> lol
<k1ll3nt1m3> Actually
<Jabo> how do you go backwords
<k1ll3nt1m3> Damnit I remember now!
<k1ll3nt1m3> You have to reinstall
<k1ll3nt1m3> but I remember now
<k1ll3nt1m3> Jabo do you have a different monitor, or a projector, or something?
<k1ll3nt1m3> I just remembered how I fixed this issue
<Jabo> yeah I have an old crt
<k1ll3nt1m3> the black screen is caused by your computer being set to default settings your newer monitor doesn't support
<k1ll3nt1m3> I had the same problem, hooked up a older projector, fixed the settings and it worked fine on my main monitor
<k1ll3nt1m3> So try your old crt if your lucky it can support the settings
<Jabo> OK I'll give that a shot, let you know in a bit
<k1ll3nt1m3> if not, well, sol man I worked on this issue for months with previous versions.
<k1ll3nt1m3> Thanks please let me know
<Squarepy> k1ll3nt1m3, getting him to go to the attic :)
<k1ll3nt1m3> possibly basement or closet.
<k1ll3nt1m3> lol
<k1ll3nt1m3> Square do you program?
<Jabo> nope, same problem
<k1ll3nt1m3> damn
<DouglasK> Say, does anyone know of a patch to bring back the dodge option to hiding the app launcher in Unity?
<Squarepy> Jabo, might be there is no graphics support on the newer version
<k1ll3nt1m3> he left
<k1ll3nt1m3> yeah hes screwed until they add more drivers most likely
<Squarepy> k1ll3nt1m3, 12.04 ftw
<k1ll3nt1m3> 12.10 is annoying anyway
<k1ll3nt1m3> yeah i'm on 12.04
<k1ll3nt1m3> installed it pro
<k1ll3nt1m3> lol
<k1ll3nt1m3> base system, then gui. For some reason runs a lot better then installing full version flavors
<k1ll3nt1m3> think they add too much crap with full desktop versions
<k1ll3nt1m3> was using just the terminal with irssi for irc chat for a while but wanted a gui to install magic 2013 with wine
<k1ll3nt1m3> lol
<k1ll3nt1m3> oh and elinks for text only web browser
<k1ll3nt1m3> very fast
<bkfitz> Anyone familiar with mounting a share in fstab???
<bkfitz> wondering what happens if share isn't available
<RJ45> attantion everyone, I have been a Ubuntu user for over 3 years now, but, since how much of an absolute JOKE Ubuntu has evolved into, I will be completely migrating to either Debian, Mint, or Fedora in a few weeks time.
<RJ45> attention*
<ekemsend> hey guys
<k1ll3nt1m3> you do know mint is still ubuntu correct?
<ekemsend> so im a silly billy and just now learning linux
<k1ll3nt1m3> and why is it a joke now? lol
<ekemsend> ive done a couple distributions on linode
<k1ll3nt1m3> sorry ekemsend i never messed with fstab
<ekemsend> well
<bkfitz> RJ45: sounds like you aren't really sure about that decision
<ekemsend> im just curious what you guys recommend for a distribution for a mumble service and apache and sql
<k1ll3nt1m3> RJ45 your just angry you'll never be optical.
<ekemsend> they offer 12.10 64 bit
<bkfitz> :)
<ekemsend> but i am thinking this 64 bit may not be the best route
<Squarepy> RJ45, that is a lot of choice
<k1ll3nt1m3> if your running a server ekem 64 bit 12.04 not 12.10 would be best
<RJ45> KiLaHuRtZ: optical?, what does that mean?
<ekemsend> alright thank you k1ll3nt1m3
<bkfitz> :) :)
<k1ll3nt1m3> np
<RJ45> Squarepy: I'm almost certain it'll be Debian.
<k1ll3nt1m3> Debian is good, however ubuntu works smoother with drivers and netflix.
<Squarepy> indeed I am keeping it save Debian scares me :s
<Squarepy> safe
<DouglasK> k1ll3nt1m3, where does one get Netflix for ubuntu?
<k1ll3nt1m3> debian 6.0 just didn't work well for me at all...
<RJ45> Ubuntu has evolved into such a retarded joke though!, I mean, first the whole Desktop Environment goes all fugly, and now it even ships with ADWARE!
<RJ45> ugh
<SierraAR> Does ubuntu have an equivalent to ms paint?
<k1ll3nt1m3> Use a different GUI, and you can remove the adware RJ45
<k1ll3nt1m3> DouglasK I can walk you through installing netflix on ubuntu if you want
<RJ45> k1ll3nt1m3: IT SHOULD NOT COME WITH ADWARE!
<SierraAR> RJ45: No adware when I installed 12.10 or 12.04 that I can find
<k1ll3nt1m3> I agree it shouldn't be opt-out instead of opt-in but thats how they pay some bills. But you can, simply opt-out.
<DouglasK> k1ll3nt1m3, is it a native solution or is it wine based?
<RJ45> you can remove a 20 foot pole from ur ass, but it shouldn't be there in the first place!
<Squarepy> RJ45, ubuntu has much to offer, these things are not show stoppers me thinks
<bazhang> !adlens | RJ45
<ubottu> RJ45: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<bazhang> RJ45, thats enough
<k1ll3nt1m3> It's wine based but works perfect and was packaged together specifically for wine
<RJ45> bazhang: it still leaves traces of crap
<k1ll3nt1m3> RJ45 watch the hak5 episode on it if you need more help. How to remove security flaws from Ubuntu 12.10
<RJ45> bazhang: plus as I said, should not be there anyway
<bazhang> RJ45, stop ranting here. last warning
<k1ll3nt1m3> or use 12.04 like a real man
<k1ll3nt1m3> lol
<DouglasK> k1ll3nt1m3, sure ... if you can point me to a web page for it, I should be fine.  Gonna put it onto an lubuntu box that has xbmc on it.
<k1ll3nt1m3> Yeah I'm running ubuntu base system with lxde myself.
<k1ll3nt1m3> love it
<k1ll3nt1m3> one moment let me find it real quick foug
<k1ll3nt1m3> er, Doug
<DouglasK> Thanks!
<DouglasK> I'm really liking xbmc on lUbuntu on my Zotax zbox.
<k1ll3nt1m3> Here you go DouglasK, they even have their own PPA
<k1ll3nt1m3> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/
<k1ll3nt1m3> Warning, I had to remove it after first install then re-install it for it to work for me on one computer, worked perfect first time on second computer.
<Squarepy> just give me classical gnome-no effects and I sleep well
<DouglasK> k1ll3nt1m3, thanks a ton!
<heoyea> o
<k1ll3nt1m3> np DouglasK
<RJ45> it was great being a hardcore Ubuntu user for so long everyone, but Ubuntu 10.10 onwards and everything just slowly turned into a rotting pile of King Kong's crap plummeting several miles to the earth embedding itself in the ground of the pit of despair.
<FZombie> Howdy
<RJ45> ...so yeah, screw Ubuntu.
<FZombie> RJ45, That's why I just did a mini.iso install of ubuntu
<FZombie> chose my own packages
<k1ll3nt1m3> Yeah mini os install is awesome
<Squarepy> RJ45 thanks for ventilating your opinion        again
<FZombie> One thing though, in the virtual machine at least, I installed x and fluxbox and pulseaudio-* but for some reason I can't get audio working.
<k1ll3nt1m3> RJ45 stop ranting good god. It's Linux, it's freedom. Use ubuntu or don't.
<DouglasK> Heh.  134 new packages for Netflix to work.  :)
<k1ll3nt1m3> Are you sure it's enabled in your virtual machine FZombie?
<k1ll3nt1m3> Told you it's the real deal douglasK lol
<FZombie> Yep. Sound works in the same vm if I install ubuntu main iso
<DouglasK> Heh.  I'll just add it as a menu item in xbmc and be good.
<FZombie> tried googling it but got a lot of OLD topics that seem to be legacy
<k1ll3nt1m3> Sounds like it's not a VM issue, sounds like a software issue inside your VM then
<FZombie> ya it's a puzzler
<DouglasK> That was the only drawback of xbmc on Linux v Windows.  Mind, $100+ tipped the balance firmly to LInux.
<FZombie> are there still user/group issues with audio?
<k1ll3nt1m3> gonna play some Steam afk
<FZombie> thought that was done for in current versions but maybe that's it. audio rights?
<k1ll3nt1m3> (on ubuntu)
<aeon-ltd> FZombie: check basic stuff like - is it muted?, is the source good?, is there a master audio output control in the vm?
<cnz> if i want to install just gnome2 not gnome3 do I do apt-get install gnome-classic or gnome2
<FZombie> not muted, checking right now to see if root can access sound
<dr_willis_> DouglasK: i had that netflix on ubuntu package somehow  go wile and set the netflix/firefor browser in  wine, to be my default browser... which really confused me. ;)
<FZombie> cnz, have you seen the mate desktop?
<cnz> FZombie no
<FZombie> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download , It's a good fork.
<cnz> right on but I was asking about gnome not mate :)
<FZombie> mate is a really good gnome2 fork
<DouglasK> dr_willis, this seems to be a full all-in-one kinda thing.  Will let ya know how it worked out.
<cnz> I don't like forks
<FZombie> then we will locate chopsticks
<nerxgas> i have a 1.6ghz single core 1gb ram netbook running ubuntu 12.10 with gnome shell, would i benefit much from an upgrade to 2gb ram?
<dr_willis_> sporks
<FZombie> I thought gnome2 was a closed project and no longer recieves updates, I could be wrong, I don't know what the gnome-classic package does
<FZombie> nerxgas, I think right now you should use the 'top' command in a terminal window
<FZombie> start to monitor your resources
<FZombie> the extra gb will never hurt you but you should figure out what you are doing with the machine and if it's ever going over 1g into swap space.
<nerxgas> FZombie, holy crap, i'm using all my memory
<nerxgas> 260mb swap memory being used
<nerxgas> no wait
<nerxgas> 260mb available 16 used
<FZombie> I run around 16-32gb on my machines becuase I run virtual machines and need the space. Most people with 32bit cpus go for 3gb memory and most 64bit people love 4-8gb  usually around 6.
<almoxarife> nerxgas: can you pastebin the output of 'top'? the terminal command 'top'
<almoxarife> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FZombie> or screenshot it, either way
<nerxgas> KiB Mem:   1009532 total,   941440 used,    68092 free,   114912 buffers
<FZombie> there is a 100% chance you will gain performance from another gigabyte
<FZombie> maybe even stability too
<nerxgas> yah
<FZombie> I'd, if possible, run at least 3gb
<nerxgas> its a 32 bit netbook
<nerxgas> 2gb ram is not expensive
<nerxgas> anymore
<WeThePeople> can gparted wipe a hdd clean
<dr_willis_> WeThePeople:  it can delete the partitions.
<dr_willis_> and reformat them
<WeThePeople> ok thankyou
<FZombie> my friend's netbook has a dual core 1.6ghz with 1gb ram in it, he did a minimal debian install with fluxbox to get the most out of it. He still runs 775mb
<dr_willis_> if you want mil-spec secure deletion... no ;)
<dr_willis_> but thats overkill
<FZombie> a few ways to remove files that are deleted are to spam it with dev random or zero
<FZombie> a few passes of random and zero using dd would do it well enough
<nerxgas> gnome shell seems to run smoother than unity
<nerxgas> on my netbook
<almoxarife> i have kde with pim running in the background, i am at 640meg! , gnome doing nothing at 720meg is not right!
<FZombie> or how about using ubuntu's LVM on your next install have it encrypt and use the whole disk
<nerxgas> i dont like kde
<nerxgas> i used to like kde back in 2002
<FZombie> almoxarife, i'm assuming like my buddy's system that's with browsers and apps open.
<almoxarife> nerxgas: its not about what you like, it is about where all that ram you are using is being wasted on
<psusi> hdparm --security-erase is easier and faster than that
<FZombie> My KDE systems always ran well for me. Better than gnome.
<tekoholic> Anyone know how I might set up a 10" USB (displaylink) monitor on 12.10?  I'm aware of the diff's since 12.04, can't find any current docs, and have tried everything I can think of...
<tekoholic> This will be for a single-display setup, NOT dual-head
<FZombie> I hate those usb displays
<tekoholic> FZombie: As do I...  I'd just gotten familiar enough with the old way of doing things that I could set it up in 10-15 after install, and they go and change the whole system!
<FZombie> I had 2 broken in the box, the next one lasted a week then died.
<FZombie> store said it was on sale and couldnt be returned but my credit card company said otherwise
<tekoholic> Wow...  This one's lasted me almost 4 years, at this point...
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tekoholic> almoxarife: I disagree.  I'm looking to set it up ON Ubuntu...
<tekoholic> But I digress...
<FZombie> often times I find grabbing a mainline kernel helps in odd usb devices or strange new devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds but as far as X is concerned while it was working for a week I just plugged it in and it mirrored the main screen without configuration.
<Guest67535> hi
<Guest67535> what is the best linux distro for encrypting child porn?
<tekoholic> Hm...  I've not had that sort of luck.  I get a black screen, whether or not the HDMI display (gma_500) is attached or not.
<FZombie> got brand/model#/etc?
<tekoholic> Oh yes...  0eef:0001 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen
<tekoholic> 17e9:02a9 DisplayLink
<tekoholic> The UDL driver detects the display according to dmesg, and it's given /dev/fb1 (gma_500 is fb0).
<tekoholic> [    4.100882] fb1: udldrmfb frame buffer device
<tekoholic> [    4.100908] [drm] Initialized udl 0.0.1 20120220 on minor 1
<tekoholic> [    4.101044] usbcore: registered new interface driver udl
<tekoholic> Those three are from dmesg
<FZombie> and touching it doesnt do anything to the mouse?
<tekoholic> They, other than lists of modules linked in, are the only references to "udl" in dmesg | grep udl...
<tekoholic> FZombie: I'm not, yet, attempting to set up the touchscreen portion, just the display (xorg.conf, before the change).  The touchscreen always seems to work, although I've got to reverse the right-left axis
<FZombie> its gotta be some calibration and xorg thing, i think the drivers working
<tekoholic> That's what I figured, but how now that the displaylink driver's been replaced by udl in-kernel?
<tekoholic> That's what's currently got me thrown off
<FZombie> I don't know becaues the initial google-fu takes us back to 10.xx ubuntu and stuff has changed since then and im not going to search deeper
<tekoholic> FZombie: No worries.  I've searched high and low, and have most of those 10.xx pages memorized anyhow...lol
<tekoholic> The most current info I can find is 12.04, and the displaylink driver was still used, there.
<tekoholic> I'll keep playing around, and see what I can make happen!
<FZombie> ya on my main system i had problems and it was easier to install 13.xx instead of 12.xx because everything seems to be fixed there. Living on the bleeding edge
<cnz> after modifying /etc/networks/interfaces and adding a new iface in there
<cnz> how can I reload it so it the new one will pull an ip from the dhcp server
<erncic> cnz: there is a better way, but 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' should do it.
<ga_sk8er> im downloading ubuntu to make my disc so i can load...is 12.10 worth that little extra u  get with it or should i go with 12.04?
<cnz> erncic what's the better way?
<erncic> cnz: I don't remember..... give me a sec and I will look it up.
<ga_sk8er> ok
<cnz> ok
<DrGrov> Okay, I officially give up on Flash + Firefox. This will never ever work, makes me just immensly sad :( So, how do I completely remove everything that has to do with Firefox and Flash? Runnning 12.04. Got flashplugin-installer installed and probably nothing else but good to make sure.
<ga_sk8er> on the site 12.04 guarantees 5 yrs support...12.10 says only 2 yrs support
<erncic> cnz: not finding it.... the above will do what you want.
<cnz> cool thnks
<ga_sk8er> can someone tell me...is the features in 12.10 worth the limited support?
<heoyea> nah it sucks
<ga_sk8er> then i should go with 12.04?
<heoyea> sure
<ga_sk8er> ok thanks
<digitaldefector> Is there a website for terminal programs and scripts that are opensource?
<heoyea> google
<cnz> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart running that will it disconnect me from the internet?
<heoyea> yes
<flinga> cnz, yes, disconnect and reconnect
<cnz> thought so
<ga_sk8er> i havent done linux in a while...wanting to get back into it
<cnz> damn will have to wait then
<erncic> cnz: it happens so fast, you will not even lose a ssh session.
<cnz> erncic good
<heoyea> o
<digitaldefector> Is there a website for terminal programs and scripts that are opensource?
<heoyea> bing.com
<aeon-ltd> digitaldefector: too many
<aeon-ltd> digitaldefector: but heo is right, a search engine can find them
<digitaldefector> aeon-ltd: I've been using google, but all I get is how to use the basic terminal commands and how to make your own scripts.
<sam555> hello all!
<flinga> hi
<dr_willis> howdy
<sam555> need help with installing ubuntu on an old ASUS eee pc 4g
<riqdiiz> Scripts can be abother sometimes.
<sam555> i've been using unebootin and putting the lubuntu iso on it
<sam555> i keep getting  initramfs prompts while it tries to install
<sam555> at the prompt I type "exit" and it hangs
<digitaldefector> Oh I found one it's called http://cli-apps.org/
<dr_willis> write a script to make your scripts
<heoyea> just use github
<digitaldefector> lots of stuff here
<heoyea> tons of apps on there
<sam555> the eee pc 4g has 512 ram/4g sdd/intel celeron m
<sam555> it was made in 2007]
<dr_willis> sam555:  i find unetbootin flakey at times. i use other tools from the  pendrivelinux site
<dr_willis> sam555:  or just image the iso straight to usb
<sam555> dr_willis: oh i like that!
<sam555> do you have a link for directions to image the iso straight to the usb?
<dr_willis> dd if=theimage.iso of=/dev/sdX   bs=2048
<heoyea> dd command
<dr_willis> with a sudo ;) and the right sdX
<dr_willis> theres windows imageing toools also
<heoyea> mistake then ur hdd dies
<dr_willis> just the os
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> i wonder if you dd an iso to a sata hd, if the system would boot it
<sam555> dr_willis: found what I need!
<sam555> thanks much!
<riqdiiz> There's testdisk handy ;-)
<phantomcircuit> im trying to run MoM from ovh, it's a 32bit dynamic elf and this is a 64 bit system, i have ia32-libs installed  but im still getting errors
<phantomcircuit> specifically symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXfixes.so.3 undefined symbol: _XGetRequest"
<phantomcircuit> i've tried google but all the results are in french
<phantomcircuit> so that's not much help
<phantomcircuit> apparently libXfixes removed a symbol without a version change :|
<phantomcircuit> not cool
<DrGrov> Does Chromium have Flash enabled by default without needing flashplugin-installer from the repos?
<DrGrov> 12.04
<DrGrov> Should I take Chromium or Google Chrome?
<heoyea> chromium in the repos
<DrGrov> heoyea: Okay, I found on Ubuntu Tweak both Chromium and Google Chrome.
<DrGrov> If I take Chromium from the official 12.04 repos, will it add the updates as well for further releases/updates of Chromium?
<dr_willis> you can install both DrGrov
<heoyea> DrGrov: yes u can get updates
<dr_willis> theres ppas for newer versions also
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Okay, I will enable the PPA:s from Ubuntu Tweak then. What you reckon to be the biggest difference? I get Flash by default in both?
<heoyea> less google tracking thats about it
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  no idea on chromium..  id try google chrome
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Okay, I will enable the stable repos then for Google Chrome. Thank you.
<DrGrov> Less Google tracking on which, heoyea ?
<spaghettiknight_> when im tring to install the ubuntu 12.04 32 bit i keep getting a "no such file or directory" error
<heoyea> DrGrov: chromium is the open source version of chrome, so is less tracking =D
<DrGrov> heoyea: Do I need to keep my Google account somehow synchronized with Chromium or Chrome all the time? Or is that just bookmark syncing if I want to have that?
<DrGrov> heoyea: Since it is Google-made. Not too fond of having my Google account all the time connected everywhere LOL
<heoyea> DrGrov: u dont have to sync if u dont want to
<DrGrov> heoyea: Okay. Do I need to give my Google credentials somehow when installing?
<heoyea> DrGrov: nope is open source
<DrGrov> heoyea: The same goes for both Chromium and Chrome?
<heoyea> DrGrov: yea u dont need to sync anything
<DrGrov> heoyea: Good good. Then I will install Chrome to begin with. I am a bit of a paranoid :D
<heoyea> DrGrov: sure now u can watch porn again
<dr_willis> syncing with chrome on my phone is very handy
<DrGrov> dr_willis: I only keep a Google account mostly as a backup purpose. But I should get more into it and use the full potential.
<DrGrov> heoyea: No, I do not watch porn. I have a fiancee who I love very much.
<almoxarife> glad we got that out of the way
<DrGrov> almoxarife: What?
<almoxarife> DrGrov: rekonq sync's google bookmarks too
<dexter> I am facing real problem with wlan on my nc6000
<Guest99513> I am facing real problem with wlan on my nc6000
<Guest99513> It doesn't show in the list and the hot key seems to be not working
<dr_willis> hotkey? you mean the on/off  key combo/switch?
<Guest99513> dr_willis, : Yes the same one
<Guest99513> dr_willis, The model is HP Compaq nc6000
<Guest99513> dr_willis, any idea as to what might be the problem??
<dr_willis> the chipset of the card is more imporntant then the make of the laptop
<Guest99513> how can I know that?
<Guest99513> tried lspci
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> lspci should show some info on it
<Guest99513> nothing about wlan
<Guest99513> its just ethernet
<JimmyNeutron> How do I disable eth0 power management?
<Guest99513> ubottu, : tried reading that, but wan't able to understand
<ubottu> Guest99513: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest99513> ubottu, : Oops
<Guest99513> dr_willis, : two minutes
<Guest99513> dr_willis, : on running !wireless it says: bash: !wireless: event not found
<Guest99513> Guys anyone?
<Guest99513> HELP needed urgently
<heoyea> ?
<Guest99513> How to check if a wireless is attached to the system?
<Guest99513> wireless card
<usr13> Guest99513: lspci
<Guest99513> usr13,  It shows a number of outputs.
<Guest99513> usr13, : which one is for wlan?
<usr13> Guest99513: Find the one that says "Wireless" or something to that effect.
<usr13> Guest99513: You could do  lspci |grep ireless
<Guest99513> usr13,  there is no one by that name.But there is one that says Ethernet Controller
<usr13> Guest99513: Show us that line.
<usr13> Guest99513:  What kind of Wireless card is it?  (Is it PCI?)
<Guest99513> 02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
<usr13> Guest99513: iwconfig  #What does that say?
<usr13> Guest99513: the BCM5705M_2 is the wired ethernet
<Guest99513> usr13, : it says no wireless extension for lo, irda0 and etho
<Guest99513> and the lspci |grep ireless command returns nothing
<usr13> Guest99513: Do you have anything else in the output of lspci that might indicate a wifi card?
<Guest99513> usr13, : no sir, nothing which says wifi of wlan
<Lady_Aleena> Hello, is there a page on Ubuntu's site which lists everything that comes with the installation of it?
<Guest99513> usr13, : is there a way by which I could share my internet from my laptop that is connected to the internet to the one which is not via ethernet?
<usr13> Guest99513: Well, I guess you're out of luck.  I suppose you will need to use wired connection on that machine.  (It has "Gigabit Ethernet")
<Guest99513> usr13, : And the wireless used to work when I was using windows xp
<usr13> Guest99513: Yes, you can share your internet from the laptop.  That shouldn't be a problem.
<usr13> Guest99513: What OS is on the laptop?
<Guest99513> usr13, : Can you direct me to the steps regarding the same?
<usr13> Guest99513: What OS is on the laptop?
<usr13> OS = Operating System
<Guest99513> usr13, : Its ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Guest99513> my system doesn't support PAE so am using a version developed by some ubuntu developer
<Guest99513> is there a way to check which os I am running?
<usr13> Guest99513: lsb_release -a
<Guest99513> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Guest99513> Release:	12.04
<Guest99513> Codename:	precise
<usr13> Guest99513: I think you can go to the Network Connections and on the wired tab, select the connection and click "edit" and Go to the IPv4 settings tab, and change the method to "Shared to other computers"
<Noah_> Can anyone help me briefly with a raid setup?
<usr13> Then you should be able to connect a crossover cable between the two PCs
<Guest99513> usr13, : I'll try it oout rightaway
<usr13> Guest99513: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<ubuntu> exit
<ubuntu> quit
<Noah_> I have a raid in active (auto-read-only) raid1 that is showing U_ ..how can I fix this?
<Guest99513> usr13, : oh, I've been using a straight through
<usr13> Guest99513: Ok, that might work.
<usr13> try it and see.
<mrguser> aftie?
<Noah_> no love?'
<mrguser> love foe what?
<Tex_> anyone free to help me with a 12.10 x64 install that wont get past grub?
<Noah_> I need some help with a raid..
<Tex_> anyone?
<Lady_Aleena> So, no single page listing all of the device drivers, fonts, and programs come with Ubuntu so I know what I would need to look for after installation?
<Arcadie> Tex_, what do you mean?
<Arcadie> You get a back screen, like nothing displayed on the monitor ?
<Tex_> the computer i just built yesterday wont get past the menu selection I say try to run try ubuntu and it will just go to a blank screen
<Tex_> and freeze
<Tex_> the error i get is
<Tex_> ata10: hard resetting link"
<Tex_> the hardware is
<Guest99513> usr13, : unfortunately, I've got a dozen of ethernet cables and all of them are straight through
<Tex_> maximus V extream, nvida gtx680, i7-3770K, hyperx ssd kinsonton
<usr13> Tex_: One line... Put all your comments on one line so we can follow it easier...
<Tex_> ok
<Guest99513> usr13, : but there is one that has there net and usb on one end...will that work?
<usr13> Guest99513: no
<Guest99513> usr13, : is there a  workaround of any sorts?
<usr13> Guest99513: How about two cables and a switch or hub?
<Guest99513> don't have that much equipment
<Guest99513> just two laptops a bunch of cables
<usr13> Guest99513: You can make your own crossover cable.  Just cut one end off of one of the straight-through cables and re-wire it to a new connector.
<Arcadie> Tex_, is it possible that you have a cable issue? Maybe you can try to re-connect SATA cable ?
<Tex_> hardware: -videocard: gtx680 -motherboard: rog maximus V extream -cpu: i7-3770K -hdd's : 240 kingston sata III    the error im getting is : ata10: hard resetting link      what ive read is it may be ubuntu doesnt like to play nice with sata iii
<Tex_> no tryed that and windows is runing fine ive partioned the drive
<Guest99513> usr13, : I would have to have the connector gun for that or is there a way to do it by hand?
<Arcadie> But you installed ubuntu succesfully, right ?
<usr13> Guest99513: Not that I know of.  Borrow a crimper and rj45 connector from your next-door-neighbor.
<Tex_> no the installer didnt even get past the startup for its self
<Guest99513> usr13, : Thanks for the advice mate, its 1:46 Am..my next door neighbour won't be happy to see me at this time of hour
<Guest99513> usr13, : If I can figure out my Wlan card spec, is there a way you can direct me to the repository for that card?
<Tex_> wish i could dump the a log file would make this soo much less of a problem
<usr13> Guest99513: What type of card is it?  PCI or...?
<Arcadie> Hmm, What I could suggest is connecting the SSD to and SATA II interface on your motherboard (for sure you should have one). And try to install. Maybe you can find an easier way to fix it after OS is installed
<usr13> Tex_: Sounds like you have a hardware issue.
<Tex_> ok
<Tex_> and yes that was my thought I just would have liked maby a work around that was software but if thats all i can do ill take it
<Guest99513> usr13, :http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11794_na/11794_na.html
<Guest99513> usr13, : This is the link of my laptop's config.
<Guest99513> Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 802.11b wireless LAN	Intel® Centrino™ mobile technology
<Guest99513> Integrated support for 802.11b
<Guest99513> Up to 11mbps throughput performance
<Guest99513> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 802.11 b/g wireless LAN	Intel® Centrino™ mobile technology
<Guest99513> Integrated support for 802.11b and g
<Guest99513> Up to 11mbps throughput performance
<FloodBot1> Guest99513: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest99513> sorry about that
<usr13> Guest99513: If it is Intel PRO/Wireless 2200, it should work.  You must have a hardware issue of some sort.
<usr13> Guest99513: Maybe it is switched off?
<usr13> Guest99513: ... hardware switch?
<Guest99513> usr13, : that seems to be the exact problem.
<BlackDalek> how do I add an application to the right-click menu so that it appears under "open with..." when I right click on a file of a particular type?
<Guest99513> usr13, : It doesn't show up anywhere and the switch does not change the LED
<Tex_> do you guys know of any way to dump the error log from the live disc?
<Guest99513> usr13, : the rest of the buttons work just fine
<usr13> Guest99513: .... must be a hardware issue of some sort.
<usr13> Guest99513: Maybe it is dissabled in BIOS?
<Wug> would anyone happen to know off the top of their head where xchat on ubuntu looks for CA certificates
<Wug> does it just use the OS store?
<Guest99513> usr13, : Checked that, its enabled
<usr13> Guest99513: And you have what installed on it?  Ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest99513> usr13, yup
<usr13> Guest99513: I dono. Should work.
<usr13> ... going to be away for while...
<Syria> Hi there, Please tell me why I can't install linux-headers-3.5.0-19-generic, I am facing a problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443154/
<Guest99513> usr13, :can you tell me precisely how to manually install drivers for intel pro?
<Guest99513> usr13, : Thanks mate for the help..Appreciate you efforts
<BlackDalek> Bluegriffon is installed but does not appear in "other applications"  under "open with" > "other application".. Why?
<BlackDalek> How do I make an installed app (BlueGriffon or ANY app) appear in the available "other applications" on my system? How does an app get into the list?
<fedor> is it possible to perform reverse tethering in ubuntu12.10
<cnz> damn bobo left
<cnz> only about 2.5hours to zero out a 2tb hdd
<cnz> with dcfldd
<Tex_> seems my blu-ray drive didnt like the sata III port :V
<Tex_> thanks for the sejestion
<aeon-ltd> cnz: just one pass?
<cnz> aeon-ltd yeah
<aeon-ltd> fedor: reverse like share eth over wifi?
<cnz> sudo dcfldd pattern=00 of=/dev/sd<letter>
<fedor> no, wired connected through usb-cable
<ga_sk8er> i installed ubuntu tonight. im trying to install a program & when i  do the "su" command it says "authentication failed" but i know the password is right...i even typed it correct to get this irc client installed
<fedor> I mean to use wired connected through usb-cable to have INTERNET in my android4.0.4-based smartphone
<aeon-ltd> never heard of that, but i've heard of bluetooth tethering (the reverse sounds possible)
<BlackDalek> how do I make installed apps appear in the list of available "open with" > "other applications"?
<ga_sk8er> any idea why "su" says my authentication failed" when i enter my password
<aeon-ltd> ga_sk8er: to really test the password, try log in as root
<ga_sk8er> i havent done linux in so long...i forget the ocmmand to do root
<fedor> that is the thing about it. Wherever i tried to find something about it yesterday it was useless. There is no way to do it in Ubuntu. The same is said by HTC-folks (that is the brand I am using). So they say that without HTC-synk it is impossible to perform such a thing, and HTC-synk is n/a in any of linux distributions. So I think the problem is solved.
<ga_sk8er> i can remember su & sudo require password
<ga_sk8er> what is the command to become root
<fedor> sudo -s
<CrazyZurfer> hi, does Ubuntu has an ibernate mode?
<cnz> what's the best software to use in ubuntu for remote connecting?
<CrazyZurfer> teamviewer
<aeon-ltd> CrazyZurfer: yes ubuntu has hibernate
<fedor> from what i see , yes it has
<CrazyZurfer> aeon-ltd: the only thing I see is suspend and shutdown
<fedor> Suspend it is
<CrazyZurfer> suspend is different from hibernate
<CrazyZurfer> are different things
<aeon-ltd> how slow is your boot?
<fedor> http://nikunjlahoti.com/2012/10/31/enable-hibernation-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<CrazyZurfer> suspends, puts everything on RAM, so it consumes energy and electricity and cut trees for it, lol. And hibernate puts everything on the HDD, so it doesn't
<aculich> ga_sk8er: i would recommend 'sudo su -l' rather than 'sudo -s'
<aeon-ltd> i hope the tree thing is a joke
<CrazyZurfer> thanks fedor
<CrazyZurfer> yup, a joke. but a true joke
<aculich> fedor: if you use 'sudo -s' you'll inherit some things from the user environment
<aculich> fedor: if you do 'sudo su -l' you'll get a login shell as root
<aculich> fedor: there's an important difference that you can see by trying both methods and doing 'echo $HOME' in each
<aculich> it's a subtle, but important difference
<MFen> is there a way to pass the dpkg option --force-confold (or any dpkg option) to apt-get install?
<mrguser> afternoon...
<elena-IK> does the 64 bit version of ubuntu have any real world advantages over the 32 bit version on systems with less than 4GB ram?
<MFen> ah, found it on my own.. http://raphaelhertzog.com/2010/09/21/debian-conffile-configuration-file-managed-by-dpkg/
<dr_willis> elena-IK:  some math entivise tasks may be  faster
<MFen> -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold"
<dr_willis> intensive
<aeon-ltd> elena-IK: incase you ever want more than 4gb
<elena-IK> k. and disadvantages?
<aeon-ltd> elena-IK: buggier (right now)
<elena-IK> ok, thank you
<dr_willis> i cant recall aany issues ive had with 64bit os, that were due to the 64bitness..
<dr_willis> i use 64bit os on all my 64bit hardware machines
<aeon-ltd> disadvantage - mozilla dropped 64bit firefox
<aeon-ltd> eventually phasing out may happen faster
 * dr_willis waits for the 1024 bit os
<znejk> Hi, I'm trying to make a bootable USB stick. I'm using a 4gb SanDisk which I've managed to make bootable usb's with before but now I only get "missing operating system". I've tried to make it fat16, fat32, ext3 but still same problem.
<znejk> Is it broken?
<dr_willis> znejk:  or for some reason the bootloader is not getting written to it
<dr_willis> znejk:  what tool are you using?
<tozen>  Hi people! I've already asked for the help yesterday but the problem steel existing. So I've got 12.04.1 installed for a half of the year ago. TFG I haven't any problems with hardvare or smth else since system installation day. But what I've recognised yesterday afternoon is I cannot login into text console using Ctrl+Alt+F1 keys combination. Well I see the console and prompt but trying to enter using my systems account name and password for th
<tozen> e root I receiving login cancelation. What is really strange is that all is fine and splandid using standart console (Ctrl+Alt+T) there when I need to install some updates or doing changes my password getting received without any questions (I mean using sudo command). What I thought is that probably pam-auth service is crashed but checking this I've created new user 'test' (sudo useradd test -->> sudo passwd test -->> test) whoes able to login i
<tozen> n text console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) without a problem. Would smbd can help me to sort it out,please? Sorry for my eng. Here is /var/log/auth.log without and 'test' user: http://pastebin.com/7S84u7sS
<FloodBot1> tozen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> you are logging in directly as 'root' ? or as your user on the console?
<znejk> dr_willis, I've tried different setups with gparted and unetbootin LiveUsb USB disk creator.
<dr_willis> znejk:  tried just dd-ing the iso to the flash?
<tozen> dr_willis: as user on the console
<reeed> what's Ctrl-Alt-T ?
<dr_willis> reeed:  starts a terminal in unity
<znejk> dr_willis, no but look what the usb gives med :     Enhet Start     Början        Slut     Block    Id  System
<znejk> /dev/sdb1               1     7821311     3910655+  ee  GPT
<tozen> reeed: Ctrl+Alt+T
<dr_willis> tozen:  so it does what exactly when you login as a user on the console?
<znejk> dr_willis, shouldnt System be W95 something?
<tozen> dr_willis: yes of course
<dr_willis> znejk:  i dont recall a usb flash ever being gpt befor
<dr_willis> znejk:  id try just the dd method.
<znejk> dr_willis, so what have I done :) How can i change it, everything started when i partioned it for chromeOS.
<dr_willis> dd will totally erase the flash. theres nothing you want to keep on it?
<znejk> dr_willis, nope
<dr_willis> if the flash drive was 'sdf' you would image the iso with a command similer to.....
<znejk> just want that bastard to boot :)
<dr_willis> sudo dd if=theisofile.iso  of=/dev/sdf bs=2048
<dr_willis> do NOT use the wrong /dev/sdX
<dr_willis> you can erase your hd if you use the wrong /dev/sdX
<znejk> :D
<znejk> ok I'll try
<tozen> dr_willis: any idea?
<dr_willis> when you put in the flash check 'sudo blkid' and dmesg to be sure its the right sdX
<znejk> One more q, should pentium 4 use 32 or 64? I think it can use both but whats best?
<dr_willis> znejk:  i use 64bit whenever possible
<ideasman_42> Hi, anyone know about `apport`, Id like to disable it for one program?
<znejk> dr_willis, ok here goes nothing, but my suspision is something is wrong with the USB mbr or something or filesystem :<
<ideasman_42> infact this is a bug Im trying to fix in my software
<ideasman_42> I have a python interpreter window in the application, User created exceptions are caught by apport
<ideasman_42> so I want my software to tell apport to stop running
<dr_willis> the dd will totally overwrite it.. unless its physically bad.
<dr_willis> most people just disable it completely ideasman_42  ;)    but im not a programer.
<ideasman_42> dr_willis, issue is that a user has it enabled, then complains when our app fails
<lolcar> Hello
<lolcar> How can I install texlive?
<heoyea> software center?
<lolcar> heoyea: it is ancient, like from before I wass born
<heoyea> sure
<NastyNaz> in terminal how can I search all running processes for ones that contain 'ftp' in the process name?
<dr_willis> ps ax | grep pattern
<dr_willis> ps has other options you may want
<NastyNaz> thanks
<znjek> dr_willis, still the same problem :( missing operating system.
<dr_willis> znjek:  that is weird.
<dr_willis> dd dident fail or give any errors?
<znjek> mby its the MBR which is bad? And why does it give me that strange Id?
<znjek> nope worked perfectly
<dr_willis> what does fdisk -l say about it now anyway
<znejk> /dev/sdb1               1     7821311     3910655+  ee  GPT
<dr_willis> dd would have overwritten the mbr.
<znejk> ok
<dr_willis> it should definatly not be saying that.... weird
<znejk> hehe, should I remove the partitions and reformat it?
<dr_willis> dd should have removed them.
<dr_willis> it should be showing up as an iso9660 filesystem
<NastyNaz> how can I check what FTP server programs I have installed? I had a process running but it quit and I don't remember the name (ubuntu server so terminal only)
<dr_willis> thee shouldent eveb BE a sdb1
<dr_willis> thee shouldent even BE a sdb1
<znejk> :D
<dr_willis> you did dd to sdb  not sdb1? ;) or the wrong device?
<znejk> nah to sdb1
<dr_willis> you should have dd'd to sdb     not sdb1
<znejk> ok
<dr_willis> thats  what my examples showed.. ;P
<dr_willis> i think
<znejk> lets try again cause now it says unknown filesystem in gparted :> but ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> sdb1 = a partition.. sdb = the whole disk
<wubino> is there a unity javascript lib available?
<znejk> Here we go again
<dr_willis> including the mbr
<znejk> aha!
<superfake123> can I get help for avconv on ubuntu 12.10 here? D:
<heoyea> nop
<dcherniv> no
<dcherniv> lol
<dcherniv> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Srpx> Is this line wrong? It works if I don't set an outfile...!  ~/jsbeautifier/js-beautify ~/test/test-min.js --outfile=~/test/test.js
<Srpx> This way it just displays the help menu. I
<Srpx> Without the outfile the right output goes to stdout... I can see it but not save it to a file
<heoyea> ?
<m000gle> Does anyone know of a way to disable the Nautilus media banner?  This the part of the nautilus window which frequently says things like "This media contains digital photos/music/etc." followed by a button to open it in gThumb/Banshee/etc.
<m000gle> An example of this banner can be seen here: http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x100/amoebios_4m/nautilus_media_banner.jpg
<dieterich> exit
<mengx> i have got a network adaper named 'atheros ar8162'. I 'm now using ubuntu12.10.But there is no driver for this network adaper.So I tried to find the source code of this driver. When I compile it ,it seems that it can't work with the kernel over than 2.4.0.What can I do ?can anyone help?
<mengx> i have got a network adaper named 'atheros ar8162'. I 'm now using ubuntu12.10.But there is no driver for this network adaper.So I tried to find the source code of this driver. When I compile it ,it seems that it can't work with the kernel over than 2.4.0.What can I do ?can anyone help?
<mengx> i have got a network adaper named 'atheros ar8162'. I 'm now using ubuntu12.10.But there is no driver for this network adaper.So I tried to find the source code of this driver. When I compile it ,it seems that it can't work with the kernel over than 2.4.0.What can I do ?can anyone help?
<auronandace> !repeat | mengx
<ubottu> mengx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mengx> i have got a network adaper named 'atheros ar8162'. I 'm now using ubuntu12.10.But there is no driver for this network adaper.So I tried to find the source code of this driver. When I compile it ,it seems that it can't work with the kernel over than 2.4.0.What can I do ?can anyone help?
<mengx> i have got a network adaper named 'atheros ar8162'. I 'm now using ubuntu12.10.But there is no driver for this network adaper.So I tried to find the source code of this driver. When I compile it ,it seems that it can't work with the kernel over than 2.4.0.What can I do ?can anyone help?
<lolcar> mengx: Anyone can
<mengx> is there any master here ?
<FihanNaru> ask: I'm using mirggi. how to connect it with channel?
<Wug> mengx: short of modifying it to be compatible with the newer versions of the kernel, you could search for other people who have had the problem before and see if they have solved it in a different way, or have already done the modifications.
<Wug> FihanNaru: probably //join #channel
<Wug> /join*, just one /
<Ben64> mengx: have you tried googling your problem? I found a solution on the very first result.
<mengx> yes I have trid ,but it didn't help
<FihanNaru> what are the channel? I'm little bit confused with the instruction on google
<Ben64> mengx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050126
<dr_willis> FihanNaru:  theres thousands of channels on the freenode irc network
<dr_willis> channel = 'chat room'
<FihanNaru> hmmm. Besides #ubuntu channel. Anything else? ForEx:?
<auronandace> !alis | FihanNaru
<ubottu> FihanNaru: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<koushik> hey there..How to switch off the data collection  of unity
<koushik> ?
<koushik> Anyone please help me out
<rhin0> whats up koushik
<koushik> hey
<FihanNaru> well thanks for the help! ()
<koushik> how to switchoff the data collection for amazon in unity?
<rhin0> whoa
<rhin0> app/browser specific .. maybe somebody else knows
<rhin0> its more of an amazon site issue I think
<rhin0> maybe amazon forum amazon help channel .. is it related to firefox
<auronandace> rhin0: no, he means in unity
<rhin0> "data collection" .. what data, how
<koushik> Nope, actually data are fed into amazon that i typed to search in unity
<auronandace> koushik: look at the settings
<koushik> thanks auronandace got it under setting under privacy
<koushik> quit
<rajmahendra> I dont see xorg config file in my ssystem.
<koushik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<auronandace> !xorgconf | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<tozen> rajmahendra: it doesn't exist more
<rajmahendra> oo ok
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: its not there by default but if you have one then it will be obeyed
<tozen> rajmahendra: if need u have to create it oneselve
<rajmahendra> in the time of 12.4 I was running Seconlife Viewer working fine on my machine but after i upgraded to 12.10  Viewer is not at all running.
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: try running it from terminal. the output may be useful
<tozen> +1
<tozen> guys is any login options expert here?
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, tozen  i am getting this in terminal http://pastebin.com/3XeXEVTQ
<ActionParsnip> tozen: ask your question and see ;)
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: what video chip do you use?
<rhin0> rajmahendra: you have to generate xorg.conf
<tozen> ActionParsnip: Ill paste all text here ok?
<rhin0> theres a command to generate the file
<rhin0> its not there anymore unless you want it
<rajmahendra> Intel
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: I'd have a look at the top few lines online, see what they imply
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: with nvidia you can use:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, one sec.
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: if you drop to root recovery mode you can run:  Xorg -configure
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, please find the full output http://pastebin.com/kwgu6paJ
<tozen> ActionParsnip: I've recognised yesterday afternoon is I cannot login into text console using Ctrl+Alt+F1 keys combination. Well I see the console and prompt but trying to enter using my systems account name and password for the root I receiving login cancelation. What is really strange is that all is fine and splandid using standart console (Ctrl+Alt+T) there when I need to install some updates or doing changes my password getting received witho
<tozen> ut any questions (I mean using sudo command). What I thought is that probably pam-auth service is crashed but checking this I've created new user 'test' (sudo useradd test -->> sudo passwd test -->> test) whoes able to loginin text console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) without a problem. Would smbd can help me to sort it out,please? Sorry for my eng. Here is /var/log/auth.log without and with 'test' user: http://pastebin.com/7S84u7sS
<rajmahendra> rhin0, how can i generate xorg.conf ?
<heoyea> reboot
<ActionParsnip> tozen: logging in as root isn't advised or supported
<ActionParsnip> tozen: login as your user and run:   sudo -i
<bekks> rajmahendra: Just use a text editor, something like sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tozen> ActionParsnip: I can't login there because of system doesn't receive my login there (Ctrl+Alt+F1). I'm typing my login name tozen same as for terminal emulator (Ctrl+Alt+T) and password as I'm using for sudo but cannot login in cause of failure as log file says
<ActionParsnip> tozen: do you have an ssh server installed and running?
<bekks> tozen: As long as you can type something, the system actually receives your login. Do you use the your username for login in, and not "root"?
<dr_willis> tozen:  you are autologging into x? or do you enter tozan/password there also?
<tozen> ActionParsnip: emmm...I think so not
<tozen> bekks: Im using my username to login there
<bekks> tozen: And whats happening? Which message do you get?
<tozen> dr_willis: yes I'vegot autologging activized now
<rajmahendra> bekks, i am not sure what the file contain
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, any idea you got from the output ?
<tozen> bekks: Login incorrect
<bekks> rajmahendra: Why do you want to create it then?
<dr_willis> tozen:  at a tweminal under x, tty the command 'login' see if tozan can login that way. (this is just a test)
<bekks> tozen: And do you use the password for your user?
<rajmahendra> bekks, when i try to run secondlife in ubuntu 12.10 i am gettign this error  http://pastebin.com/kwgu6paJ
<tozen> bekks: of course Im using password for myself
<bekks> rajmahendra: You are using a beta of secondlife. What do you want to do in your xorg.conf and why do you suspect it to be helpful?
<tozen> bekks: same pass as Im using for sudo for example
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: i was letting you. I'm at work presently so don't have a bunch of time free
<tozen> dr_willis: doesn't works same error
<rajmahendra> bekks, when i use ubunto 11 i got same issue someone tole to created one aand it worked after i install 12.10 it stopped wroking
<dr_willis> tozen:  now thats interesting.. do you have ssh installed?
<dr_willis> tozen:  if so try 'ssh localhost'
<tozen> guys maybe the problem is that in users accounts setting Im Administrator?
<bekks> rajmahendra: So whats the filename you are running to run secondlife?
<rajmahendra> secondlife
<bekks> tozen: Without being administrator, you wouldnt be able to use sudo ;)
<dr_willis> tozen:  that shouldent matter.. unless the account is 'locked out'/disabled
<tozen> dr_willis: I don't know about ssh. Never been installed or launched it.
<rajmahendra> bekks, SecondLife-i686-3.4.2.267137
<dr_willis> i bet if x was not autologging in.. youw  would be really stuck
<tozen> bekks: thx
<dr_willis> so.. sudo works, login at console fails,  'login' command at terminal fails.
<tozen> dr_willis: thx now i know little bit more ;)
<bekks> rajmahendra: Did you take a look at that "README-linux.txt" as mentioned in the last line?
<dr_willis> i bet if you logged out of X it would fail to let you back in
<rajmahendra> bekks, yes i tried something its says but still its not working.
<rajmahendra> i even tried phonenix viewer also.
<dr_willis> tozen:  could try  just changeing your passwd with the passwd command..
<bekks> rajmahendra: "tried something" and "not working" is far too generic to be somehow helpful.
<tozen> dr_willis: well login in terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) works fine but login in text console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) fails
<bekks> tozen: Did you check wether your user account is disabled?
<dr_willis> tozen:  the 'login' command at terminal fails?  or do you mean somthing else at the terminal?
<elena-IK> I'm installing 12.04 from alternate cd. I want to write grub to the boot partition's boot record, but I get an error: "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda5' failed. This is a fatal error."
<rajmahendra> bekks, i tried both both bit build and also i tried to download slvoice dirver  etc.
<rajmahendra> but nothing worked
<bekks> rajmahendra: Sorry, please rephrase your last sentence. I am unable to parse it.
<dr_willis> elena-IK:  why do you want it on sda5 and not sda?
<elena-IK> dr_willis: because I don't want to overwrite the truecrypt boot loader
<tozen> dr_willis: I mean I'm able to use sudo in terminal with admin password to get soft or updates installed but I cannot login text console after dropping out of X server
<rajmahendra> I tried both 32 and 64 bit binary  also i tried to download slvoice driiver but its not working
<rajmahendra> i am getting same error
<tozen> bekks: How can I do it, please?
<dr_willis> i will bbl.
<bekks> rajmahendra: Then did you read the last few lines of the error message, and did you try the --sync option?
<rajmahendra> bekks, you mean secondlife --sync ? not yet
<bekks> tozen: Execute "cat /etc/passwd" in your terminal, and look out for the line starting with your username. You will see your username followed by a : followed by something else. Is it a ! or something else (dont tell us what it is, just wether it is a ! or not).
<bekks> rajmahendra: Why not...?
<user__> What use ubuntu
<tozen> bekks: one min, please
<ActionParsnip> user__: that doesn't make any sesne
<rajmahendra> bekks, it says no such option
<bekks> rajmahendra: Did you try to ask in #secondlife ?
<tozen> bekks: it's not a !
<rajmahendra> bekks, ya no one there i pinged some but no answer
<bekks> tozen: Could you pastebin the output of df -h please?
<mimorek> Does anyone know a good channel for cpp?
<bekks> mimorek: #cpp ?
<mimorek> bekks: lol thanks
<user__> I want to use linux to learn programming
<tozen> bekks: http://pastebin.com/HR1aUwpa
<bekks> tozen: Running     ls -lha /home/    do you see a directory for the user trying to log in?
<tozen> bekks: yes I do
<thoonai> where does the setting for 'Turn screen off when inactive for {t}' will be stored?
<tozen> bekks: r u here?
<bekks> tozen: According to "/names" I am here, yes. :)
<tozen> bekks: lol ok... do u c my answer?
<tozen> do u need me to pastebin ls -lha /home?
<bekks> tozen: I did see your answer, and I do not need it to be verified :)
<user__> I stop Internet in a recession
<tozen> bekks: so no any ideas it this time?
<tozen> it -->> at
<bekks> tozen: All you could check is wether that directory is owned by your user -- see the ls -lha /home/ output again.
<sarah> hi everyone
<sarah> i wanted to ask question
<sarah> anybody there ?
<tozen> bekks: there is my username and root
<Steph_De_Chine> !help sarah
<Steph_De_Chine> !help |sarah
<ubottu> sarah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sarah> ok
<Guest35025> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sarah> can someone tell me why Windows 8 is booting faster than Ubuntu ?
<rhin0> thats not a relevant question
<sarah> i just installed windows 8 and i just cant believe
<bekks> sarah: No one in here cares.
<bekks> sarah: :)
<sarah> but its fatser than ubuntu and i dont like it at all !!!!
<rhin0> windows 8 is rubbish .. buggy - insecure ... hard to use .. immature .. a waste of time
<bekks> sarah: And no one cares in here.
<Guest35025> Run boot-repair with grub.  W8 will not load faster.
<rhin0> so what if it's fast to boot
<sarah> windows 8 hard to use ? lol#
<bekks> tozen: Could please pastebin ls -lha /home/
<rhin0> its not even a desktop OS they've stuffed their users by trying to market a phone os as desktop .. they can't afford to develop a new desktop OS
<sarah> my ubuntu is hard to use
<nibbler> dont feed the troll
<bekks> !ot | sarah
<ubottu> sarah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rhin0> ban sarah. is just disrupting
<sarah> i just wanted to know
<ActionParsnip> sarah: its a different OS, they act differently. XPud boots in about 3 seconds, different distro, different behaviour
<ActionParsnip> sarah: why do some people run faster than others
<rhin0> why does anyone use windows
<sarah> cuz some use steroids ?
<ActionParsnip> sarah: why can people make cups of tea faster than others
<worm> sarah: That is off-topic. Stop that topic or you might get silenced.
<ActionParsnip> sarah: different people, different abilities
<sarah> yeah
<bekks> ActionParsnip: steroidical water ;)
<tozen> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443273/
<ActionParsnip> bekks: hehe
<bekks> tozen: That looks good so far.
<worm> I have a question. Why each time I boot to Ubuntu, it gave me a brown screen for a long time, then the Ubuntu loading screen just appear for several seconds? What is my computer doing during the brown-screen period?
<bekks> worm: It starts up everything thats needed to actually show the loading screen and a lot of other services in parallel.
<tozen> bekks : I'tried to setup new password by sudo passwd but nothing is changed unfortunately all the same
<user__> started using the irc chat
<tozen> I've
<bekks> tozen: sudo passwd will NOT change the password of your user...
<bekks> tozen: It will set a root password.
<thoonai> where does the setting for 'Turn screen off when inactive for {t}' will be stored?
<tozen> bekks: without sudo?
<bekks> tozen: Without sudo, it changes the password of the user invoking it.
<blaz_> hi guys, please dont get mad at me, im sure the answer is somewhere on the net, but it is a pain in the ass to find it, i would like to know in ubuntu 12.04, how can i setup my ethernet car and wifi card so that i can watch iptv nd go on the internet... i watch iptv on my eth card and internet on the wifi?
<tozen> bekks: seems we were found the problem together
<bekks> blaz_: "ifconfig" or NetworkManager will be able to setup your connections.
<who0ami> hi
<thoonai> who0ami: o/
<tozen> bekks: trying to change or reset password with passwd I can't get it seeing Password unchanged message. So?
<thoonai> where does the setting for 'Turn screen off when inactive for {t}' will be stored?
<who0ami> how to install DE xfce on ubuntu server and make it gui..?
<thoonai> who0ami: why ubuntu server?
<bekks> tozen: You cant reset a password using passwd, you just can set a new one. And it will tell you wether you mistyped the old password or wether the new passwords do not match - which both leads to password unchanged.
<bekks> who0ami: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<who0ami> i only want to learn server
<decci> Any idea
<bekks> who0ami: Then do NOT install a GUI like XFCE at all.
<trapni> who0ami, on server you don't need a desktop....
<bekks> who0ami: Then learn server, and not desktop.
<tozen> bekks: http://pastebin.com/EdVebnKc
<who0ami> i was try desktop version
<bekks> tozen: All three passwords are the same, correct?
<bekks> who0ami: Then why do you want a server?
<fnoyanisi> decci : try software center :)
<trapni> who0ami, whether or not a linux is "treated" as a server absolutely depends on simply how u use the linux. every linux can be a server
<who0ami> to make a website and other like vps
<thoonai> who0ami: if you need a graphical suite use xubuntu else server for non gui applications
<tozen> bekks: Im using only one password to login my sesseion and the same for sudo option
<blaz_> bekks problem is i cant watch tv and surf the internet simultaneusly...
<bekks> tozen: Then why do you think the message "password unchanged" appears when you do not change the password...?
<bekks> blaz_: Why not?
<who0ami> but server version is better the software was included when installed
<bekks> who0ami: Thats nonsense.
<bekks> who0ami: The software is exactly the same.
<tozen> bekks: I understand ;)
<decci> fnoyanisi: Software center ..is it free?
<bekks> decci: Yes.
<decci> bekks: okie
<who0ami> but must install one by one , and my bandwidth limited
<blaz_> bekks i think its something to do with, when i have the lan cable inserted, ubuntu automatically tries to go to the internet via the lan cable,... but has a staic ip and is on a video port of the modem
<bekks> who0ami: You have to do exactly the same on "server".
<bekks> blaz_: Then you have to manually configure your connections, not using NetworkManager.
<thoonai> bekks: in the server distro apache and the other services are already packeged
<thoonai> who0ami: he still right
<bekks> thoonai: In the default server, there is nothing included but ssh.
<bekks> thoonai: Because Ubuntu does not know which services you are going to use.
<tozen> bekks: anyway Ctrl+Alt+F1 saying login uncorrect
<who0ami> no, i just installed today
<thoonai> bekks: really, thanks ;)
<bekks> who0ami: And you still have to configure all your services, and download updates for every single one of them. The software is exactly the same.
<who0ami> no ... but i will try to update
<thoonai> who0ami: you should also take something like lighty or nginx for your first steps i web developing and use apache sql things when needed
<bekks> who0ami: Yes. The software IS the same.
<who0ami> LAMP
<bekks> who0ami: Then you have to configure apache, mysql, php/perl to your needs.
<fnoyanisi> decci : search for hardware benchmark
<who0ami> yes.
<decci> bekks: Software center is all about software update right?
<bekks> who0ami: Which you would have to do on non-server too.
<bekks> decci: Yes.
<decci> fnoyanisi: ok
<Garethp> Hey, I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer, but a few years ago I used a software to recovery files from a harddrive, that scanned the harddrive byte by byte for file headers to recover them, does anyone know of a similar program?
<bekks> Garethp: photorec ?
<who0ami> only customize desktop and software sources and other
<thoonai> who0ami: think about that an server is never an developer machine
<bekks> who0ami: You have to configure all the same as you would have to configure on a server.
<Garethp> wh0ami: So photorec is a good file recovery program
<Garethp> >
<Garethp> ?
<bekks> Garethp: Thats why I named it.
<who0ami> check this http://dracos-linux.org << ubuntu server 10.04 developed to pentestOS
<Garethp> Thanks =D
<bekks> who0ami: That no Ubuntu.
<bekks> who0ami: Thats an unofficial spin off - and out of interest in here.
<who0ami> ubuntu sir
<bekks> who0ami: No. Sir.
<newbe_> hello,  I have some files that look like this http://pastebin.com/miUH8UqW and I want the "someWeired TextthatHas noPattern" part to be in double quotes
<who0ami> its OS from ubuntu server sir,,
<cheesecakes> how do i check if ubuntu is using the correct graphics driver
<bekks> who0ami: It is an unofficial spin off. Every car basically depends on Mr. Fords Model T - thus no every car nowadays is a Ford Model T.
<newbe_> I used sed -e 's/\(^MyFlag[ =][= ]*\)/\1"/' -e 's/$/\"/' now I'd like to know if there is a shorter way to do this
<who0ami> yes i know sir its unofficial
<who0ami> bye
<thoonai> such an troll
<thoonai> where does the setting for 'Turn screen off when inactive for {t}' will be stored?
<thoonai> help \o/
<Sheikhmak> hey guys how do i check what seesion i'm running in byobu??
<Sheikhmak> there's supposed to be tmux, and screen
<tozen> i
<Sheikhmak> and from man page, looks like default is screen
<Sheikhmak> tozen, ctrl-a i gives me jus the name of the session
<gac> Sheikhmak: "ps -ef | grep byobu" would probably tell you
<tozen> Sheikhmak:sorry?
<nibbler> newbe_:  sed 's/\(^MyFlag *= *\)\(.*\)/\1"\2"/g'
<kuku>  the paste.ubuntu complete address, pliz
<Sheikhmak> thx gac
<rajmahendra> how can i go to safemode in ubuntu ?
<bekks> rajmahendra: There is no safe mode in Ubuntu.
<Sheikhmak> i'm new to this byobu thing, the main thing I want to do now is to be able to save my scroll back session, i've worked on something for two days, unfortunately when I enter scroll back using alt-page up, or ctra - esc, i select text with space then press enter, I open a vi page, I can't paste??
<bekks> rajmahendra: All there is is a rescue mode, which is not intended to be used for testing secondlife.
<Sheikhmak> or ctrl - a H, doesn't tell me where its saving the file
<thoonai> rajmahendra: what do you intend with safemode?
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<newbe_> nibbler, this looks good thanks
<kuku> can someone confirm the complete paste address, pliz
<nibbler> !paste | kuku
<ubottu> kuku: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kuku> Cheers
<thoonai> where does the setting for 'Turn screen off when inactive for {t}' will be stored?
<llutz> thoonai: not sure if they use dpms, check "xset q|grep Standby"
<Sheikhmak>  C-a h   (hardcopy)  Write a hardcopy of the current window to the file "hardcopy.n". AND C-a H (log) Begins/ends logging of the current window  to the file "screenlog.n". that's according to the screen's man page, but a catfish, or find can't pick out anything with that name?
<blaz_> bekks i found somewhere that i need to change the default route.. so i when i delete the current default which points to the multicast netwok i immediately lose the iptv stream
<thoonai> llutz: thx :)
<blaz_> this was my routing table if it helps
<blaz_> Kernel IP routing table
<blaz_> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<blaz_> default         240.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<blaz_> 10.15.0.0       *               255.255.0.0     U     1      0        0 eth0
<blaz_> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0
<FloodBot1> blaz_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blaz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443306/
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: do you mean in the configs? I know where it is in the gui configs etc
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: ive a problem with a debian/raspbian and wanted to know how ubuntu solved this problem, if I know how the gui reacts I can apply probabl this on raspbian
<thoonai> :)
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: you could make 2 users, make the change on one user and MD5 test each user's home. The different files will be those editted
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<guest-d0PgSA> hello
<thoonai> guest-d0PgSA: hi
<guest-d0PgSA> how can i  repair a crypted homedirectory?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: you dont know em?
<guest-d0PgSA> i know the password but the xlogin wont work
<newhoa> In my BIOS it states at boot that my CPU temp is anywhere from 40-46c. If I check lm-sensors in Ubuntu, it shows it as low... 20c range. At 100% CPU load, it doesn't even reach 40c. I wasn't sure what to think... but now it shows it idling at 19c. That's kind of not believable to me.
<newhoa> When my bios says 45c at boot and Ubuntu says 39 on full load...
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: sorry dude, I use the GUI way
<blaz_> can anyone help regarding two netwok cards eth and wifi, eth for iptv and wifi for ineternet... problem is i cant surf intenet when watching iptv
<thoonai> blaz_: yes
<blaz_> this is may routing table http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443306/
<blaz_> what i did is delete the default route..... and now i cant watch iptv
<tozen> bekks: !!! I found the problem!
<thoonai> blaz_: sorry I cant help but I see what I can do :)
<bekks> tozen: \o/ What was it?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: now im installing gnome on my raspberry
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: its so sad theres no ubuntu for raspberries
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: there is, it's ubuntu
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: where?
<blaz_> bekks: i deleted my default route and now cant watch iptv, this is my routing table before i deleted http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443306/
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: I'd use a light desktop, like LXDE on the RaspPi
<newhoa> Is CPU fan speed controlled entirely by the Motherboard?
<bekks> blaz_: Thats the expected result when deleting the default route. Set a new route for IPTV and a new default route for surfing.
<bekks> newhoa: Yes, in most cases.
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: I need the screen not go blank, ecause it has to run image shows
<thoonai> newhoa: or bios
<newhoa> Or does the MB control the fan speed based on any information Ubuntu would sent to it?
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: I do that with an xorg.conf file
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: ok
<thoonai> where?
<tozen> bekks: this is ridiculous.... i've tried to type password figures by laptops right side numbers section (mine got it, same like a PC) but its wrong way i have to use numbers under the F1-F12 buttons line then all is fine... )))
<bekks> tozen: :D
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443337/   bottom few lines
<tozen> bekks, ActionParsnip & Co thx for advice
<blaz_> bekks: any other settings i should be aware of for setting one only for multicast and the other for internet?
<Garethp> bekks: With photorec, does it show me the folders of the files at the end, after it's done scanning?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: I hope this works I tried xset and modifying lightdm.conf
<bekks> Garethp: I cant tell, never had to use photorec for years now.
<newhoa> I mean does the BIOS monitor temps and adjust the CPU fan speed entirely independent from anything Ubuntu or any OS would tell it?
<tozen> bekks: do u know it before?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: where did you find an ubuntu with armv6-support?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM says jaunty and karmic
<llutz> ActionParsnip: ancient
<ActionParsnip> llutz: it exists though :)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: and "limited support"
<ActionParsnip> llutz: maybe, it still exists though :)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: and EOL
<srhb> I'm having trouble with suspend on my new laptop -- it wakes up immediately after suspend to RAM. I was wondering if someone would help me troubleshoot/bug report it. :)
<ActionParsnip> llutz: you can grab an old Karmic CD from ages ago, install it and it will work. EOL or not
<llutz> ActionParsnip: fact is, there is no more or less actual ubuntu-version running on raspberryPI yet
<manners> anyone know where the ushare cache file/folder is stored
<MonkeyDu1t> llutz  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<headless> i get an execvp: /media/NewVolume/mozilla-central/build/autoconf/config.guess: Permission denied error when i try to build
<ActionParsnip> llutz: oh definately :)
<headless> does anyone know what could be the problem?
<newhoa> Is it even possible for a CPU to be 19c (66F) in a 76F home?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: its not good that an EOL release barely runs it
<bekks> newhoa: Sure.
<bekks> newhoa: You'll have to have a pretty good cooler - but it is possible.
<almoxarife> srhb: allow the machine to go into sleep mode and restore on its own, then pastebin /var/log/syslog
<almoxarife> !pastebin | srhb ...
<ubottu> srhb ...: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newhoa> bekks: I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with Arctic Silver compound. I've used both before on different CPUs and never gotten close to this. I would think I'd need a water cooler or something for that.
<bekks> newhoa: The compound is irrelevant mostly - And unless you have an idle temperature of > 50°c I wont even waste a single cent for a new cooler.
<newhoa> bekks: Normally I would be very excited... but the discrepancy between the temp in the bios (45c) and what Ubuntu is reporting (42c is the highest I've gotten it so far - 15 minutes at 100% CPU) is worrying me.
<srhb> almoxarife: Thanks, here it is. I've actually looked in it before and found nothing suspicious: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443346/
<newhoa> beeks: (I admit I do an aftermarket cooler for the quietness :D )
<llutz> newhoa: even a watercooler wouldn't cool down your CPU below the temperature of the surrounding air
<bekks> newhoa: Thats because the temperature sensors outside the BIOS (in Ubuntu) have to be normalized.
<ActionParsnip> get liquid nitrogen
<llutz> too expensive
<thoonai> llutz: nah compressor
<thoonai> friend of mine is cooling his pentium 4 with 4,2ghz with compressed air
<newhoa> bekks: I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on a different MB. Could it be calibrated/normalized to the previous MB?
<sdagadan> ciao
<sdagadan> !list
<ubottu> sdagadan: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> newhoa: Nope. Different hardware, different sensors, different environment, different normalization settings needed.
<manners> if i have removed libre office from ubuntu can i happily delete the folder without problems?
<srhb> manners: Which folder?
<bekks> manners: Depends on the folder :)
<manners> usr/lib/libreoffice
<bekks> manners: Is it empty?
<manners> nope
<bekks> manners: Then it it still needed.
<manners> i removed a load of stuff using the software centre but it didnt seem to free any space
<Ben64> manners: try bleachbit
<newhoa> bekks: I've been wondering about that. Is there any way to reset the settings? I don't think I installed lm-sensors until after I put this MB in. Or does it just use the information Ubuntu already has (old hardware)?
<bekks> manners: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bekks> newhoa: It uses the raw settings the sensors provide.
<bekks> manners: And sudo apt-get clean
<manners> im using a 5gb netbook to act as a nas and a upnp media server but its moaning it only has 284mb space remaining on the ssd
<bekks> manners: Then run the two commands above.
<newhoa> bekks: Oh, so no calibration needed? It changes dynamically?
<bekks> newhoa: It does not change dynamically. You need calibration.
<almoxarife> srhb: run this in terminal, provide output if any, cat /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<srhb> almoxarife: No output
<manners> is it possible to create say a 10gb swap file on my usb drive plugged in and get teh system to use that
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: help urgent
<almoxarife> srhb: and you have not setup some other 'wake-on condition'?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: im not getting this: the menu screen turns of after {1 minute, 2", 3",5",10",15",1hour}
<srhb> almoxarife: To the best of my knowledge, no. All settings related to sleep should  be as a completely clean 12.10
<bekks> manners: Sure. But a swap file will not help you at all for gaining free disk space.
<almoxarife> srhb: via bios?
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: that's how I do mine dude, no idea otherwise
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: the 'never' entry is still lost :(
<srhb> almoxarife: Hmm, I could try looking through it. brb.
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: do you have an 'never' entry?
<manners> it would stop it moaning though lol
<thoonai> linux sucks
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: the zero in the setting means never
<solancer> anyone here know what's the diff b/w sass and scss
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: don't use it then...
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: windows sucks more
<solancer> anyone here know what's the diff b/w sass and scss ??????
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: there is no 0 in the gui ._.
<manners> do i really need a swap partition as thats using 2gb of space
<thoonai> manners: how much ram and which applications you want run?
<thoonai> *to
<manners> its got 2gb of ram and only applications that will run is samba ushare and ps3media server
<newhoa> bekks: Sorry, this is kind of over my head. I will probably have to read up on this. Do I reconfigure lm-sensors using sensors-detect or is that not enough?
<srhb> almoxarife: I found something called Intel Rapid Start Technology that might be related to suspend and tried to disable it.
<thoonai> manners: no swap if you ask me
<manners> kk but i suppose the only way to get it back is to rebuild
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: may have to plump for Gnome then dude, if it does what you need :(
<ActionParsnip> manners: +1 for no swap
<ActionParsnip> well, a little one isd probably good, but set vm.swappiness to 1
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: thx
<manners> hold on ur losing me lol
<thoonai> manners: o.O?
<manners> what do i have to do to get it back lol
<manners> can i do it through disk utility
<thoonai> manners: I think yes
<manners> i assume i can just format it
<thoonai> manners: try it
<manners> lol
<Sheikhmak> anyone?? no help on how to copy entire byobu scroll back session?
<opalepatrick> is it possible to share a thunderbird profile directory located on a different partition (not /home) with a.n.other distro (mint)
<manners> i cant format it as its mounted
<nibbler> opalepatrick: if the thunderbirds are compatible enough, why not - and if you only run one instance at a time ;-)
<shikata_ga_nai> is there an application to download new online for offline viewing for ubuntu?
<opalepatrick> thanks nibbler, just wondering about ownership of the directory
<opalepatrick> not the same username
<shikata_ga_nai> i mean news.
<nibbler> opalepatrick: username does not matter, if anythign matters, then userid.
<MonkeyDust> Sheikhmak  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/byobu.1.html    <- scroll down to "scrollback copy paste modes"
<nibbler> opalepatrick: either get this straight, or set more open permissions, mind the implications
<opalepatrick> OK, nibbler, suppose the answer is go and try it! :-)
<thoonai> thx all and bye
<headless> I moved code from my home directory to one in media, but I can't build it anymore.. Any other changes I should have made?
<kxchange> upgraded Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 but still it displays as 12.04 in system monitor? also I am having problems installing cinnamon I get" Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" error. how do I fix it
<newhoa> bekks: Thanks for your help. I don't understand some of this so I will have to read some more.
<srhb> aklalmalaaaaaaaaaa§d½d§d
<srhb> §d
<srhb> §d
<srhb> §d
<FloodBot1> srhb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<srhb> Wow, sory.
<srhb> (ssh session died)
<kxchange> I get the error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443378/
<Sheikhmak> MonkeyDust, I have read that, staring at it right now lol, but i want to paste like 5000 lines to a file
<Sheikhmak> wen i use space and press enter, I open vi , it won't paste to file i'm creating
<MonkeyDust> kxchange  cinnamon is a mint thingy, are you using mint or ubuntu?
<manners> your upgrade failed
<headless> Here s the error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443380/
<kxchange> MonkeyDust - I'm using Ubuntu, but trying to install cinnamon package
<MonkeyDust> kxchange  is that a PPA, then?
<kxchange> yes
<kxchange> also I still see 12.04 in system monitor
<ActionParsnip> !ppa good link here
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubkrux> why is it that when i upgrade to 12.04 ndisgtk then won't load my inf file ?.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | good link here
<ubottu> good link here: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MonkeyDust> weird thing is: i tried mint in vbox, it has unity, too ;)
<glebihan> kxchange, what's the output of "apt-cache policy cinnamon"
<glebihan> MonkeyDust, it doesn't
<glebihan> MonkeyDust, well it's in the repos, but not installed by default
<srhb> almoxarife: I tried the only BIOS setting I could see related to it, but the error persists. I'm wondering if it really is a bug.
<Sheikhmak> MonkeyDust, I've done it over and over and over again doesn't work, even tried left and right ctrl. together, just to make sure I get the ctrl right lol
<kxchange> glebihan - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443386/
<robertzaccour> Is there any way to get the 9.04 theme style installed on 12.10?
<glebihan> kxchange, the PPA isn't pointing to the correct version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: if there is a GTK3 version of the theme, Jaunty uses GTK2
<glebihan> kxchange, and from what you're saying, it might not be the only repository that's having that issue
<glebihan> kxchange, how did you upgrade ?
<kxchange> glebihan - system monitor displays 12.04. I upgraded from update manager
<glebihan> kxchange, could you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<gisli> anyone know the name of the service that handles changing the sound volume with media keys
<anon> Hi
<almoxarife> srhb: could be, i am not sure where else to look
<srhb> almoxarife: OK, thanks a lot for your help. I
<srhb> I'll file a question to Ubuntu answers. :) Appreciate it.
<Guest68291> Is there some homepage or project where one can download content for databases?
<kxchange> glebihan - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443389/
<almoxarife> srhb: you might want to include the pastebin of /var/log/syslog while the issue taking place
<glebihan> kxchange, that looks ok
<glebihan> kxchange, open the software sources, and for the cinnamon PPA, replace "precise" with "quantal"
<srhb> almoxarife: Will do.
<kxchange> glebihan - I will try that but in the system monitor it still displays 12.04. If that is fixed then I guess everything else should work. Is there any way I can fix it. googling did not help much
<almoxarife> ubkrux: ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils <-- are those two packages installed?
<glebihan> kxchange, I have no idea where system monitor gets that information from
<glebihan> kxchange, but I don't think fixing it will change anything about the PPA
<kxchange> glebihan - I just checked etc/lsb-release  it shows 12.04
<glebihan> kxchange, did the upgrade run until the end without error ?
<kxchange> glebihan - I had some errors and some broken packages, So i cleaned the broken packages and then restarted the upgrade again
<kxchange> 423459
<eutheria> has chromium packing for ubuntu stopped?
<glebihan> eutheria, no
<OerHeks> Guest68291,  you want test databases ?
<ubkrux> almoxarife, i just found that on a search but thanks giving that a try
<ubkrux> also needed ndiswrapper-dkms and -source
<OerHeks> Guest68291,  try something like this to generate your own > http://www.generatedata.com/#about or spawner > http://sourceforge.net/projects/spawner/ both free
<Guest68291> OerHeks, no I am actually looking for content for a database. I wonder if there are projects like wikipedia for databases where one can download SQL dumps of all sorts (free licence).
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser | eutheria
<ubottu> eutheria: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 22391 kB, installed size 82066 kB
<Guest68291> OerK
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: you'll need the universe repo enabled
<Chathurga> Hey guys you probably get this a lot but I add a custom repo with proposed fixes to compiz and it's screwed up. All I want to do is remove those new versions from the package manager so it just installs the old versions
<eutheria> version 20 is far behind
<Guest68291> OerHeks, like lists of countries with population, HTML tags, hollywood actors or whatever.
<ActionParsnip> Chathurga: install ppa-purge and use it to remove the ppa address
<rayco> Hello i've a problem
<eutheria> ah i found a ppa with version 23
<Chathurga> I can't figure out what it's ppa address is, I've tried all combinations of I can think of haha
<rayco> when i want to install a program with software center, it said that I can't install in universe, I didn't know why..
<Chathurga> is there a way of finding out exactly what its name is?
<MonkeyDust> eutheria  this is my chromium version Version 22.0.1229.94 Ubuntu 12.10 (161065)
<eutheria> MonkeyDust, mine too, but i found a 23.xxx
<eutheria> it is just i want two browsers
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: there are PPAs for newer version
<rayco> any can help me in Mp PLEASE, thx
<eutheria> weird how i always find a ppa the second i ask in here
<eutheria> Version 23.0.1271.64 Ubuntu 12.10 (165188)
<ActionParsnip> rayco: enable the repo in software centre
<rayco> and how i enabled it?
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: duckduckgo has a !ppa bang. Dead handy :)
<ActionParsnip> rayco: in the other sources tab
<eutheria> ah good ole duckduck
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: very
<eutheria> Version 23.0.1271.64 Ubuntu 12.10 (165188) :) sorted
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: eg:   !ppa chromium-browser
<Chathurga> Where is the global package list stored, can I manually delete items out of it?
<bekks> Chathurga: Dont do it, it will most likely break your package manager. What are you trying, actually?
<Chathurga> Added a repo (vanvugt-compiz-preproposed-precise) and it fetched versions of compiz from there. All I want to do is make package manager just look for the orignal files not from my custom repo
<rayco> I don't fount the tab.
<Chathurga> But even if I remve the repo the new versions stay there. Probably a really simple fix but I can't get it!
<alexxxxxxa> hi guys
<alexxxxxxa> I need help. My wifi stops working sometimes without a reason. I checked a router, everything is ok. The problem is solved when I restart PC.
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: which wifi chip?
<alexxxxxxa> it's usb netgear w3100
<robertzaccour> alexxxxxxa, I recently bought a laptop and the wireless card isn't compatible, yet. Obviously I returned it right away.
<MonkeyDust> glebihan  can I pm you?
<glebihan> MonkeyDust, go ahead
<Guest68291> Is there a package for yacy.net (distributed, encrypted, anonymous peer2peer search engine) for Ubuntu, yet?
<discovered> Is skype in Ubuntu 12.10 repos ?
<robertzaccour> discovered, No but its on skype.com
<almoxarife> Chathurga: synaptic allows for choosing from a particular 'repo/ppa'
<ActionParsnip> discovered: in the partner repo, it is
<discovered> ActionParsnip, Is that version 4.x ?
<discovered> or the old one?
<Sheikhmak> so I decided to do a screen cast to show i wasn't crazy and I was really pressing the keys required, like  ctrl - a ] , so I installed screencast, and screenkey, and then I notice, my keyboard, switches ctrl, and alt, that's nuts
<ActionParsnip> discovered: or you can grab the deb from the skype website, same thing
<Chathurga> Is there any way to just wipe the entire package list and make it fetch it again?
<Chathurga> but since I removed the new repo it wont pull down from there
<ActionParsnip> Chathurga: I have a script for it :)
<alexxxxxxa> ActionParsnip, are you willing to guide me in solving my problem?
<almoxarife> Chathurga: via apt-get 'purge' , via synaptic 'refresh'
<Sheikhmak> a simple unplug and replug did it, that's so weird
<ActionParsnip> Chathurga: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<almoxarife> Chathurga: via apt-get 'update' , via synaptic 'refresh' , not purge
<discovered> ActionParsnip, Yeah i did ... But skype keep crashing whenever i try to make call ... Perhaps bug
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: thats the adapter, not the chip
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network      you should see a line that details the wifi chip
<ActionParsnip> Chathurga: wipes all package knowledge, then redownloads them all.
<ActionParsnip> Chathurga: great when people have the 'hash mismatch' error when they run:  sudo apt-get update :)
<almoxarife> !inxi
<alexxxxxxa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443411/
<almoxarife> !info inxi
<ubottu> Package inxi does not exist in quantal
<Chathurga> ActionParsnip: If this works you're a life saver. I'm on the edge of just saying "feck it" and reinstalling the entire OS which seems drastic!
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: ndiswrapper...not seen that for a while. Seems the chip is a broadcom...
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: ^
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: wrong target, sorry
<bazhang> File inxi found in calibre, python-spyderlib, quassel-data
<bazhang> almoxarife, see above
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: does it not use the usual broadcom driver method?
<alexxxxxxa> If I'm understanding correctly, I had to install ndiswrapper and to install windows driver
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: is there o native driver?
<ActionParsnip> *no
<alexxxxxxa> I dont think so, I checked
<ubkrux> you could try those b43 drivers no ?
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: tried a different usb port?
<alexxxxxxa> there are some native drivers for netgear, for w3100 not
<NeedHalp> Hai guise!
<ikonia> NeedHalp: "hi guys"
<almoxarife> bazhang: odd, calibre comes with 'inxi'
<NeedHalp> ikonia: come on, just joking :P
<alexxxxxxa> aren't all usb ports the same? I mean, I have 4 or 6 usb ports, and sometimes I put the usb stick in another, but i talways works... I'm bit confused
<ikonia> NeedHalp: please talk in clear english rather than this "joke" language, which isn't funny, just pointless
<almoxarife> bazhang: smart of quassel to include it
<NeedHalp> I'm running that laptop: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201203-10678/ but the fan speeds up even when the CPU is idling (which only happens on ubuntu-based distributions). The dedicated GPU is disabled using vgaswitcheroo. Any ideas how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: are there bugs reported?
<NeedHalp> I tried using i8kmon but that does not help all that much.
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxxa: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<alexxxxxxa> ok
<almoxarife> NeedHalp: vacuum out the air 'intakes' only, look for a change
<srhb> NeedHalp: At what temperature does the fan trigger? If you think it's too low, you might want to consider raising it (but be careful)
<k1l_> !rootirc > Guest232
<ubottu> Guest232, please see my private message
<eGetin> hmmm
<alexxxxxxa> Is there any code I could run? I want to open a new thread in forum, so would be nice to paste some code output in first message.
<eGetin> I've got Asus 1225B which has that same bug
<eGetin> fan is spinning pretty fast ~always
<jlx> short and simple whats the working way to map keys to multiple mouse buttons nowdays?
<NeedHalp> alexxxxxxa: It's a brand new laptop.
<jlx> short and simple whats the working way to map keys to multiple mouse buttons nowdays?
<eGetin> jlx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981513 would this help?
<NeedHalp> I miss ubuntu :(
<jlx> maybe will try it out asap
<jlx> thank you for reply
<jlx> hmm i tried installing xbindkeys earlier i must have typoed somthing lol
<almoxarife> NeedHalp: follow instructions shown for #2 on answers, http://askubuntu.com/questions/190335/dell-inspiron7520-and-ubuntu-12-04-issues
<NeedHalp> Hmm, I might give 12.04 a try
<alexxxxa> back again, sorry, internet drop
<alexxxxa> I checked dmesg
<eGetin> jlx: did it work?
<alexxxxa> and it's the same when with and without connection
<alexxxxa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443425/
<jlx> trying to figure out how it works still heh
<NeedHalp> alexxxxa: I only tried 12.10.
<alexxxxa> no difference
<eGetin> jlx: ok :)
<NeedHalp> almoxarife: ^
<NeedHalp> Tabfail ;C
<alexxxxa> actionparsnip, have you written anything that considers me, when I was off?
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxa: tried disabling ipv6?
<alexxxxa> no
<alexxxxa> I figured out, it crashes when when youtube is loading
<NeedHalp> almoxarife: Will try, brb.
<alexxxxa> on half of the song
<eGetin> jlx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto this might be worth checking as well
<jlx> http://pastebin.com/LNuXUY4W
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxa: try making it not connect at N speed too (if you have n speed).
<eGetin> jlx: did you do as it said?
<jlx> imwheel caused horribad crash
<bekks> jlx: And did you do what you've been suggested?
<alexxxxa> what is N speed?
<jlx> mhmm it wont load
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxa: faster wifi, some chip and driver combos buckle when using it under Linux
<custom3r> wow
<custom3r> so many ppl here
<custom3r> ))
<jlx> thing is since wine finally has the x64 support and the new nvidia driver does amazing stuff i was hoping i could finally dump swinedows
<Dreamscape> hi all, can anyone tell me how to edit the ip etc on my second NIC on ubuntu server 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> custom3r: its the official support channel of the fastest growing Linux based distro :)
<jlx> but i need my mouse to keyboard bindings in wow
<llutz> Dreamscape: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Dreamscape: you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<Dreamscape> llutz: I've do that for my 1st nic all working fine but i have 2 in the VM
<Dreamscape> how do i access to second nic?
<alexxxxa> I believe ipv6 is not available in my country
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxa: add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1     may help
<llutz> Dreamscape: add a new stanza in that file for your 2nd nic (eth1 most likely)
<Dreamscape> ohh i seee :D thanks
<jlx> ipV6 is quite a mess atm some ISP's support it some dont and some that dont still alow non dns adresseing to go trough
<eGetin> jlx: so you tried creating that .xbindkeysrc?
<Dreamscape> pretty simple... haha thanks all
<srhb> almoxarife: Problem solved. /proc/acpi/wakeup had IGBE enabled, the integrated ethernet controller. Strangely, the cable has never been connected, so I don't understand WHY it causes the issue, but disabling it works. :)
<Enkki> Hello! I am running Samba over VPN, it works fine but I cannot connect using \\computer_name just \\IP, do you know how to fix it ?
<ikonia> Enkki: dns/netbios names
<almoxarife> srhb: you had wake on 'network' on?
<jlx> syntax error near unexpected token `xbindkey
<ActionParsnip> Enkki: add the IP to name resolution in /etc/hosts
<custom3r> ActionParsnip i see ))
<jlx> heh that brings back memories last time i saw syntax error was in dos
<jlx> egeting  i thank you for your help i,ll ponder on this after i slept a few hours
<fede> ciao
<srhb> almoxarife: in BIOS, it was set to AC only, and I was on battery, so.. Weird!
<fede> !list
<ubottu> fede: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eGetin> jlx: remove that '
<eGetin> xbindkeys --defaults > /home/jlx/.xbindkeysrc << like that
<almoxarife> srhb: i have never set wake on network on, too afraid of the 'evildoers' invading my network :)
<srhb> almoxarife: It's a good point, I don't need it anyway.
<jlx> cough (embrarrased) loads now i guess i have to go trough the config file once i gotten some sleep
<Enkki> ActionParsnip, like "IP pc_name" ? But it will not affect other connections than just samba ?
<alexxxxa> I added
<jlx> as for now thank you and a cya
<ActionParsnip> Enkki: if you use the name, it will resolve to that, no matter what service
<alexxxxa> and disabled ipv6 in mozilla
<alexxxxa> I will try it now
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxa: firefox, not mozilla
<Dreamscape> can anyone see why this isn't working? www.sapphiresupport.co.uk/nic.png eth0 is access to the internet and to serve web pages on and the eth1 is so i can connect to it on gigabit lan... i seem to have lost internet connectivity though since adding eth1?
<alexxxxa> aint' it the same?
<ikonia> Dreamscape: two devices on the same network
<alexxxxa> btw, I beleive my problem is solved :D I opened about 10 youtube-s and it loads till the end... For now
<alexxxxa> Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> alexxxxa  firefox is the product name, mozilla also make thunderbird
<eGetin> many years ago Mozilla was indeed a browser :)
<eGetin> but it was like year 2001 or something :)
<srhb> eGetin: Try 1998 ^^
<Dreamscape> ikonia yeah they are on the same network, why can they not be on the same?
<eGetin> srhb: I've tried ^^
<Enkki> ActionParsnip: it doesn't seem to work, should I also configure something on the client machine ?
<ikonia> Dreamscape: it's not a good idea to do that
<ActionParsnip> Enkki: yes, you set that only on the client. Its not a server config
<ikonia> Dreamscape: also the 192 address is a non-routable internet address, so I don't know why you think that address has access to the internet, but the other one doesn't
<Dreamscape> ikonia eth0 has a gateway but iv left eth1 without one
<ikonia> Dreamscape: it doesn't look like a gateway
<ikonia> Dreamscape: I suspect your routing table is also messed up
<Enkki> ActionParsnip, ah ok, but isn't there a method to set it on my samba/vpn server ? I can't ask all the clients to edit their config files.
<bekks> ikonia: Which is not true. 192.168.0.0/16 is not routed, not th entire 192.0.0.0/8
<rmannibucau> Hi guys, any way to test a .bat (win) script from ubuntu? wouldn't restart just for a simple script ;)
<ikonia> bekks: he's using a 192.168 range....it's non-routable
<bekks> ikonia: Yes.
<ikonia> ???
<almoxarife> rmannibucau: install wine
<almoxarife> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bekks> ikonia: The difference I wanted to clarify is "192 is not routable" and "192.168 is not routable".
<ikonia> bekks: I didn't say 192 wasn't routable
<ikonia> bekks: I said "THE" 192 address isn't routable
<rmannibucau> almoxarife, not a bad idea, always forget it since it was never working for real apps but for a bat it works. thks ;)
<almoxarife> rmannibucau: that will still depend on what the bat tries to call up
<rmannibucau> almoxarife, just a script to start some java command
<rmannibucau> kind of runner
<rmannibucau> but i don't care if it doesn't execute right now, just need the if/test logic
<almoxarife> does a batch script need the bash header?
<almoxarife> does a ba/sh/tch script need the bash header?
<bekks> almoxarife: If it is a bash batch - of course.
<almoxarife> bekks: thnks
<rmannibucau> not if the default shell is bash
<anjoined> !lista
<ubottu> anjoined: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<almoxarife> rmannibucau: pretty sure the shell is bash here
<auronandace> !dash | almoxarife
<almoxarife> not a bash guru to any degree
<ubottu> almoxarife: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<anjoined> !addon
<almoxarife> auronandace: what do i do with that factoid?
<rmannibucau> always better to add it, otherwise just explicit it when you exec it "bash myscript.sh"
<auronandace> almoxarife: it makes you aware that ubuntu uses dash, so if you need bash then put the line at the top of your scripts
<almoxarife> auronandace: got you, need the bash header in ubuntu, always
<cheesecakes> hello
<cheesecakes> i have a big problem
<cheesecakes> the kernel sees my flash drive but icant spot it anywhere in nautilus
<bekks> cheesecakes: How do you know the kernel does that?
<cheesecakes> dmesg
<cheesecakes> i get bvuffer I/o error
<bekks> cheesecakes: Pastebin dmesg please.
<elvillas> Greetings!  I am looking for help with my computer.
<cheesecakes> http://pastebin.com/MwAmSeb2
<bekks> !ask | elvillas
<ubottu> elvillas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mikey1234> Is it possible to make a bootable Windows 7 flash drive from Ubuntu (something that WinToFlash does, for example)?
<cheesecakes> bekks: http://pastebin.com/MwAmSeb2
<elvillas> I want to connect my TV via HDMI
<bekks> cheesecakes: You have a broken USB device, I guess.
<elvillas> Okay, I connect the HDMI cable to my computer, and the computer detects it, but I don't see an image on the screen
<elvillas> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cheesecakes> bekks really?
<bekks> cheesecakes: Really.
<cheesecakes> its a new device
<cheesecakes> *drive
<cheesecakes> damn it
<bekks> cheesecakes: It is a 4GB usb stick - it may be broken, even if its new.
<cheesecakes> ok
<cheesecakes> ok
<discovered> Where the system call function file located in Ubuntu ?
<bekks> discovered: ?
<bekks> discovered: Do you mean the command "file"?
<discovered> bekks, int	0x80
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<SystemParadox> afternoon. I am trying to use an ubuntu cd to fix and rearrange the partitions on my disk. It all worked fine for the first step, but now the liveCD has a kernel panic on boot to do with setting up the rootfs. I'm pretty sure it's because it's trying to use the swap on my disk but it's messed up. How can I prevent the liveCD from using my swap partition? The noswap kernel option doesn't work. The CD boots fine if I unplug my hard disk.
<ikonia> nkk
<ikonia> oops
<bekks> SystemParadox: sudo swapoff -a
<cheesecakes> nekkks windows detetcted it
<cheesecakes> *bekks
<cheesecakes> i even ran a disk check utility
<cheesecakes> on windows
<bekks> cheesecakes: Windows most likely doesnt even care about bad data on a disk at all.
<SystemParadox> bekks, I have to prevent it from mounting in the first place, not unmount it
<cheesecakes> i checked it for errors
<cheesecakes> on windows didnt get any
<bekks> SystemParadox: All you need is to disable before continuing with what you really want to do.
<anjoined> !addon
<SystemParadox> bekks, what I want to do is boot the liveCD. Unless you know of a hook to get a shell before it mounts the root, that isn't going to help
<robertzaccour> ever since I tried to install a ppa that failed to install I can't update nor access my software sources via GUI. Is there a way to remove the ppa and restore functionality?
<cfhowlett> robertzaccour: ow.  I'd suggest you edit your apt/sources.list, run sudo apt-get update and then try again.
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: how did you add the PPA?
<robertzaccour> cfhowlett, how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, opem /etc/apt/sources.list.d as root and remove the offending ppa , then update/upgrade
<aaia> robertzaccour: /etc/apt/sources.list. you need root provoledge for taht
<BluesKaj> err open
<discovered> bekks, I think there is a file in Unix/Linux for these system calls http://syscalls.kernelgrok.com/
<discovered> I forgot where it is
<ActionParsnip> aaia: if he used add-apt-repository then it won't be in there ;)
<cfhowlett> Invite me for dinner.  I'll bring the wine ...
<BluesKaj> SystemParadox, if you have access to another pc , recommend you dl and burn gparted live-cd , rather than trying to fix with the ubuntu live cd
<robertzaccour> BluesKaj, sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/robert/1: Read-only file system
<robertzaccour> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list.d: command not found
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, where would it be?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: how did you add the PPA?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, I tried to install an icon set ppa with  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:tiheum/equinox
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, alt+F2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: same address, just use ppa-purge instead
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sources.list.d is a folder dude
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<robertzaccour> [sudo] password for robert:
<robertzaccour> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/robert/1: Read-only file system
<robertzaccour> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<robertzaccour> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<robertzaccour> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<BluesKaj>  oops sorry  , robertzaccour gksudo nautlius /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: you have synaptic open already?
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: or software-center perhaps
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, I'll try software center
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, not opening
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, have you heard of the run command , alt+F2 ?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: you need software centre closed when you run it
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: the terminal commands will not work while one of these is already open, either 'synaptic' or 'software-center' or which ever gui you use for packages
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | robertzaccour if it's not running
<ubottu> robertzaccour if it's not running: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, it was closed
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<robertzaccour> [sudo] password for robert:
<robertzaccour> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/robert/1: Read-only file system
<BluesKaj> too many cooks .... guess i'd better try to wake up a bit more (gulps first cup of coffee)
<robertzaccour> BluesKaj, alt+f2 doesn't do anything
<jrib> "read only filesystem"
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<robertzaccour> [sudo] password for robert:
<robertzaccour> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/robert/1: Read-only file system
<robertzaccour> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda1 read-write, is write-protected
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: sounds like you have some issues. I'd boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, alt and F2  simultaneously
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: his system is trashed
<BluesKaj> yeah almoxarife , if alt and f2 aren't invoking the the runner then he definitely has a problem
<eGetin> haa
<eGetin> read-only...
<eGetin> I just had it myself
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: it would be interesting to look at your /var/log/syslog if you can pastebin it
<eGetin> robertzaccour: are you using SSD and ext4?
<eGetin> I had that read-only filesystem error myself when using Samsung 830 and ext4
<eGetin> latest kernels have some kind of a bug that causes it
<eGetin> I use XFS now and I've got no problems
<Guest96128> I rebooted and upon loading it said something about a problem with /temp files or somethin and said press S to automatically repair and a couple other options. I pressed S, soon after automatically rebooted, and voila :)
<Guest96128> I love Ubuntu. It acutally fixed itself :-)
<compdoc> drives with issues mount r/o. Its defined in fstab
<Guest96128> I was just about to backup a few files on a usb then do a reinstall haha. Glad I don't have to.
<eGetin> compdoc: yes but does it fix the complete lockout for a moment?
<eGetin> or was it just caused by remounting?
<srhb> Is there a tool to grab a complete iso of a dvd aside from dd (which seems to fail because of encryption or something)
<compdoc> read only means lockout. You should look at the drive's health with Disk Utility. Read it's SMART info. Any reallocated sectors will caused problems like that
<eGetin> nope
<akazerg> Hi. Who have active ipv6 tunnel? I have NAT, and create tunnel (GOGOC). I want to check it.....
<eGetin> compdoc: my SSD is as good as new
<eGetin> it's a bug in kernel in ext4 driver
<eGetin> it can't stand huge loads of I/O
<bekks> eGetin: Which doesnt mean the filesystem is not corrupted or the drive is bad.
<eGetin> I tried like 10 new installations, now with XFS I've got no locks
<bekks> ext4 can stand extraordinarily high loads of I/O - even on a SSD.
<compdoc> eGetin, do you allow the system to sleep or hibernate?
<eGetin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/992424
<eGetin> nope
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 992424 in linux (Ubuntu) "ext4 filesystem errors on SSD disk" [High,Fix released]
<akazerg> hey
<eGetin> there are more of these cases
<eGetin> and it was pretty frequent problem - atleast once a day my system remounted as read-only
<akazerg> http://[2001:5c0:1400:a::296d]/ Please open this in your browser... Do you see my apache?
<eGetin> now with XFS it has worked like a charm for a month
<eGetin> and I checked my drive with n+1 tools and none of them found any faults :)
<x86> whois akazerg
<akazerg> what
<x86> well i don't see your apache anyway
<akazerg> :(
<akazerg> my stupid NAT provider
<ActionParsnip> akazerg: I can't connect on IPv4
<zorael> Can someone recommend a video usb *stick* that works in *ubuntus? (to record s-video/composite/component/* input, not TV)
<akazerg> On ipv4 will not work
<bekks> zorael: Every USB stick will do it.
<akazerg> I have USB Modem
<ActionParsnip> akazerg: just whois'd you and tried the IP :)
<akazerg> Only people with IPV6 tunnel can connect to me...
<bekks> akazerg: Which are less than 1% of all internet users. :)
<akazerg> yes:)
<akazerg> But to start the tunnel easier
<akazerg> sudo apt-get install gogoc
<akazerg> after, just enter "gogoc" in terminal
<bekks> I dont see any reason for starting a IPv6 tunnel here :)
<akazerg> after "sudo ifconfig"
<srhb> Are there any obvious dangers in mounting /tmp as tmpfs?
<zorael> bekks: Well, most video cards don't seem to have input ports at all, instead marketed as DVB-T TV cards with internal antennas
<bekks> zorael: How does that affect the fact, that every USB mass storage device stick can be used as USB massed storage device?
<zorael> bekks: I'm sorry if my wording was unclear. I did say a 'video usb stick', as a video capture device that's not a box like the Hauppauge HD-PVR
<akazerg> hmm external sites see my IPv6
<lohsblje> can anyone help me? I think my ubuntu just crashed
<perhapstired> hello
<perhapstired> could someone please tell me how to uninstall and install something over at ubuntu 10.04?
<akazerg> HEh))) And windows (toredo) couldn't do it  :)))))))
<lohsblje> when i try to boot it says "can't detect display, running on mimimal graphics" , but i have a laptop, what should i do?
<bekks> zorael: Did you take a look at the HCL yet?
<akazerg> Sorry for my english:)
<cfhowlett> perhapstired: what do you want to install?
<srhb> lohsblje: What laptop do you have? And have you tried to power off completely, then starting again?
<lohsblje> i have compaq presario c700, i did, several times, just shutting off, then also removing battery, nothing works
<bekks> lohsblje: Without a detected display, you wouldnt see any message. The message is thrown by the installed driver, which tells you that it (the driver) could not detect a device it was designed for.
<bekks> lohsblje: Which means: you have installed a wrong driver.
<lohsblje> wow, and what should i do?
<bekks> lohsblje: Find out which graphics device you have, and which driver you've innstalled.
<lohsblje> but it worked all the time, i have ubuntu on my laptop for like 7 months now and thisis my first crash
<bekks> Then what did you before it crashed?
<lohsblje> last thing i did was installing wine through software center
<knittl> hi
<knittl> my Xorg won't boot up when my external monitor is connected in 12.10
<ActionParsnip> knittl: what video chip?
<knittl> xorg logs says hardware capabilities are exceeded, although I think that is a false positive
<knittl> ActionParsnip: nvidia
<knittl> happens with -current, -current-updates and -experimental-304
<ActionParsnip> knittl: is it a laptop?
<knittl> yes
<ActionParsnip> knittl: what is the CPU?
<knittl> I can paste Xorg.0.log if that helps
<knittl> the CPU? It's an Intel Core 2 Duo @2.5 GHz
<perhapstired> crhowlett: i want to uninstall a bitcoin i downloaded from something called ppa:stretch/bitcoin
<almoxarife> knittl: do
<zorael> bekks: I did, but only one review actually mentioned composite/s-video input support, but the reviewer didn't have any source to test it with
<ActionParsnip> knittl: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an INtel GPU as well?
<perhapstired> crhowlett: i followed these instructions to download and install it: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:stretch/bitcoin, then i did sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install bitcoin, now i'm not sure where i installed it and how to proceed to uninstall it as i was only reading instructions
<knittl> GPU is a nvidia quadro fx 360M
<perhapstired> I installed it into an ubuntu 10.04, so if anyone could tell me i'd appreciate it thanks
<ActionParsnip> knittl: is there a shortcut keypress to switch the output over, check the F-keys
<almoxarife> perhapstired: to remove, sudo apt-get purge bitcoin
<knittl> ActionParsnip: no, there is only the nvidia GPU (would be surprised if not)
<cfhowlett> perhapstired: Understood.  But IIRC your initial, you wanted to completely remove ubuntu and install something else?
<knittl> product: G86M [Quadro FX 360M]
<mimorek> perhapstired: try apt-get remove bitcoin
<knittl> ActionParsnip: xorg log can be found at http://fhlug.at/~dkf/external-monitor-Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> knittl: some Intels have integrated GPUs and it causes all manner of hell. The tech is called Optimus, best avoided imho :)
<knittl> ActionParsnip: there is, but it does not work (distorted image, offset mouse, wrong resolution)
<perhapstired> crhowlett: no i don't want to remove ubuntu, just this program, so that i can then install and update from the correct place
<knittl> ActionParsnip: my notebook is too old to have optimus (~2007/2008)
<perhapstired> mimorek: ok i'll try that
<cfhowlett> perhapstired: got it.  sudo apt-get purge bitcoin would do the job I should think.
<ActionParsnip> knittl: if you run:  nvidia-settings and hammer 'detect displays' does it jump into life?
<ActionParsnip> knittl: I always check ;)
<knittl> ActionParsnip: I can see the monitor, but I cannot activate it
<bekks> lohsblje: And before that...?
<knittl> ActionParsnip: I guess this is related to a similar problem I had with older versions of ubuntu/the driver/kernel
<knittl> back then, I set the resolution of my builtin monitor to a smaller one - that way I coudl get both monitors to work
<knittl> but 12.10 only allows me to set the builtin monitor to its builtin resolution (1920x1200)
<lohsblje> bekks: browsing web on chromium, and listening music on VLC
<bekks> lohsblje: You didnt install any updates for 7 months? Nothing like that?
<cosmo> i  recently installed ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS on an old compaq laptop, whenever audio is playing and i plug in headphones it still plays through the speakers, and the headphones as well. what can i do to mute the speakers whenever headphones are inserted?
<lohsblje> bekks: updates, sure i did, everytime they popped up, actually i also did few hours ago, 2 updates but i didn't payed much attention to them so i have no idea what kind of updates
<ActionParsnip> knittl: could try Raring in liveCD, see if it flys :)
<bekks> lohsblje: That would have been important now.
<knittl> how can I install nvidia-drivers in a live system?
<ActionParsnip> knittl: as you would normally, once installed, run:  killall -u $USER     and you will load the driver
<knittl> but I doubt it would work. graphics drivers have always decreased in features for me
<ActionParsnip> knittl: is the external display enabled in BIOS (if it is an option)
<knittl> in 11.04 with nvidia-173 (I think – the legacy one, not -current), both displays worked
<lohsblje> bekks: no doubt of that, but i couldn't know that my ubuntu is going to crash
<knittl> ActionParsnip: no, I don't have such an option in my BIOS
<bekks> lohsblje: Pastebin the output of "tail -1000 /var/log/dpkg.log" please.
<knittl> ActionParsnip: have you had a look at my xorg log? did it help anything?
<ActionParsnip> knittl: I'm a bit busy, just in and out when I can
<knittl> ActionParsnip: also, I think nouveau does not work with both screens either – it did before (in 11.04)
<knittl> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks anyway. I will try your live system suggestion. so 'killall -u ubuntu' you say?
<researcher123> is there a application to find duplicate file and delete it?
<ActionParsnip> knittl: yes, you can run:  passwd ubuntu    to set a password on the account in the liveCD too
<lohsblje> bekks: with a face full of shame i have to admit that i'm just a user of ubuntu and i don't really know how to do that:D
<knittl> oh. Also, I'm on 32 bit, if that is relevant. @ ActionParsnip
<bekks> researcher123: fdupes e.g.
<Guest87433> jsd
<bekks> lohsblje: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; tail -1000 /var/log/dpkg.log|pastebinit
<Guest87433> hello ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23901: hello
<researcher123> bekks: Thanks.
<lohsblje> bekks: ok, so i'm gonna shut down my windows now and boot my linux (they are both on my laptop) gonna be back soon
<killer> hi..i have all dependencies of openjdk and openjdk in a folder ..now how do i install it without downloading it again
<Guest22697> hi people
<bekks> !java | killer
<ubottu> killer: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<killer> i m asking for a package in general:bekks
<Guest22697> hi people, i need help with mounting ext4 partition
<BluesKaj> knittl, http://paste.kde.org/626360/
<knittl> BluesKaj: my driver is installed (properly, I assume)
<knittl> Xorg just bails out if my external monitor is connected. If it's disconnected, then it starts up fine
<almoxarife> knittl: you can acess the nvidia config gui?
<knittl> almoxarife: yep
<Zebla> hi
<tiger__> openjdk is unstable
<almoxarife> MetaMode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select,CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select" <-- from your paste, see if there is a choice besides auto-select to choose from in nvidia config gui
<srhb> Odd. When I try to run getnonfreefonts, Ubuntu tells me to install texlive-extra-utils, but that is already installed. Could it have been removed, but the package info not updated?
<knittl> almoxarife: native resolution for my builtin monitor and native plus smaller resolutions for the external monitor
<knittl> setting both to native does not work
<mikey1234> How do I extract a Windows Installation ISO file in Ubuntu? When I try to I get a readme.txt that says: This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<wantharry> Hi ...I am trying to connect remote computer using ssh username@ipaddress , i am getting connection time out, this is a remote computer on internet
<srhb> wantharry: Presumably, there is no ssh server running on that IP address.
<blubee> hi guys I updated my install to 12.10 x64 but I am having a bit of trouble. I am trying to run a 32x program and i'm getting an error : libpcrecpp.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fajar> ?
<wantharry> i have started the ssh server by running /etc/init.d/ssh start , how do i get the ipaddress of remote machine
<blubee> i am missing : libpcrecpp.so.0 but i've already installed ia32-libs, is there anything else that I could do to fix this issue?
<lee> is anybody familiar with the bytemark symbiosis packages for debian? they're a very cool set of packages to automate web/email/dns hosting setup, configuring e.g. exim and apache in a sane manner. hosting is set up by creating new directories. does anybody know of such a thing for ubuntu? (webmin/plesk/cpanel don't count)
<knittl> wantharry: can you ping the remote IP? Is the pc reachable via a public IP? Can you telnet to port 22?
<wantharry> how can i check if its reachable via public IP?? my ip address when i check on the web whatismyip.com/ is  76.184.161.17
<BluesKaj> blubee, install multiarch-support
<srhb> wantharry: are you checking from the "remote" address?
<ActionParsnip> wantharry: what service are you running?
<knittl> wantharry: can you ping that IP? can you telnet to that IP?
<blubee> BluesKaj I will try that thanks a lot
<wantharry> yes i am running on the remote machine
<blubee> oh wait, it seems its already installed and I have the latest version
<ActionParsnip> wantharry: is it a web server or an FTP server or a SFTP srver...what sort of server?
<srhb> ActionParsnip: He already stated that he has a ssh daemon running that he wishes to connect to.
<wantharry> i am running openssh  server...on the remote
<ActionParsnip> srhb: missed that, thanks dude
<wantharry> try to connect from other computer not in the same home network
<mani_> hi
<srhb> wantharry: Have you checked on the remote machine if you can even connect to the ssh daemon there? ie. ssh localhost
<ActionParsnip> wantharry: I cant connect on 76.184.161.17:22
<wantharry> how can i get the ipaddress of my machine
<wantharry> ?
<srhb> wantharry: What you did with visiting some sort of "what's my IP service" is fine.
<wantharry> i am able to connect to ssh localhost
<srhb> wantharry: On the remote machine?
<wantharry> yes
<knittl> wantharry: do you run a router? If so, you have to enable port-forwarding
<srhb> wantharry: Then it is a networking issue.
<burge> In Ubuntu 12.04/12.10, how do you change the mouse pointer size? I know how to change the mouse cursor size, but not the mouse pointer size.
<knittl> your ISP might block incoming connections as well
<srhb> burge: What's the difference? If you don't mind me asking.
<wantharry> how do enable port forwarding? from which port to port?
<knittl> port 22 to port 22 on your pc
<wantharry> yes wireless router
<ActionParsnip> wantharry: what is the output of: IP=`wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com`; echo $IP
<burge> srhb, when I changed the mouse cursor size, The 'I' icon size changes, the 'hour-glass' icon changes, but no the mouse pointer icon, its size remains small
<srhb> burge: Oh, I see. That sounds like a bug, doesn't it. I would assume they all changed accordingly.
<burge> srhb, yeah, it sounds like a bug
<burge> srhb, strange nobody else encountered it yet
<ActionParsnip> burge: are there themes for that on gnome-look.org ?
<wantharry> can you type the command again ActionParsnip
<wantharry> and is there a command to do the port forwarding?
<ActionParsnip> it shows your WAN IP in bash
<almoxarife> wantharry: that would be at the router, portforwarding
<burge> ActionParsnip, I'll check, it's either DMZ-Black or DMZ-White… I'm using gnome desktop
<knittl> wantharry: that toally depends on your router. Usually they have some kind of webserver running to configure it
<wantharry> if i connect to router with wired network i should be able to change the configuration right?
<almoxarife> wantharry: correct
<almoxarife> wantharry: point browser to 192.168.1.1:80 usually works
<blubee> does anyone else have any possible solutions to my 12.10 x64 not being able to find the libpcrecpp.so.0 shared library
<ActionParsnip> blubee: are you running a 32bit app?
<wantharry> ok i check for port forwarding...from 22 to 22?
<almoxarife> blubee: what package needs it/?
<blubee> i am on x64 running a x32 bit app
<almoxarife> wantharry: to your specific machine ip:22
<blubee> its for a 3d library to convert collada files to a custom format
<almoxarife> blubee: what package needs it/?
<blubee> or turns .fbx files into binary
<BluesKaj> BBL
<wantharry> ok will try it..should i check anything else on router?
<almoxarife> wantharry: no, one thing at a time
<ActionParsnip> blubee: then you will need to find the deb with the file and throw the .so in /usr/lib32
<blubee> almoxarife I am not exactly sure what package needs it, I have a custom .sh file
<wantharry> :) thanks let me try that
<almoxarife> blubee: ok, good luck
<ActionParsnip> !find libpcrecpp
<ubottu> Found: libpcrecpp0
<limac> how do I check which partition my ubuntu is installed in i am thinking it is sda5 but not sure..
<limac> how can i check?
<ActionParsnip> blubee: you will need the 32bit libpcrecpp0 deb from package.ubuntu.com
<barberan> limac: df ?
<knittl> limac: df -h, or mount
<knittl> (-h can be left out)
<limac> oh ok. thank you very much.
<ActionParsnip> blubee: http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu//pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcrecpp0_8.30-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<blubee> ActionParsnip thanks, let me get on that and hope it works
<nathanr> anyone know why nautilus scripts aren't showing under Nautilus 3.6 ?
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.90.really.3.4.2-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 825 kB, installed size 2391 kB
<limac> is there a similar command for the checking the swap?
<ActionParsnip> limac: mount    will tell you swap
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus raring
<limac> ok thank you!
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.90.really.3.4.2-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 825 kB, installed size 2391 kB
<nathanr> ActionParsnip: not sure how thats meant to help
<lohsblje> bekks, you still there?
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: its not an official ubuntu package
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: Ubuntu uses 3.5.90
<nathanr> ActionParsnip: doesn't mean I can't ask ?
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: we can only support the official package here
<nathanr> that's fine, was just hoping if someone faced the same problem
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: try in #nautilus
<nathanr> thanks, will do :)
<nathanr> lol doesnt exist, I'll dig around
<guest-l1QKBc> how to uninstall ubuntu
<guest-l1QKBc> guys?
<nathanr> lol
<nathanr> format?
<maodogo> put it in a usb
<knittl> what do you mean uninstall? format the partition
<maodogo> firs
<guest-l1QKBc> lol i was joking xD
<guest-l1QKBc> to see if people were around
<guest-l1QKBc> what i actually want to ask is
<guest-l1QKBc> i want to install gnome
<guest-l1QKBc> and simply downloading and installing package doesn't work
 * guest-l1QKBc dances
 * guest-l1QKBc jumps around
<lohsblje> cant boot ubuntu, it says "the system is running in low-graphics mode" what should i do
 * almoxarife jumps around
<nathanr> ActionParsnip: fyi for future reference - location of nautilis scripts has changed to ".local/share/nautilus/scripts/" (thanks to borschty @ #gnome)
<killer> how to i add a folder as a repo
<almoxarife> killer: do you mean 'mirror' a repo?
<bekks> lohsblje: Click OK, and ir will continue.
<bekks> lohsblje: In low graphics mode.
<killer> i have a iso image(extracted the image) which i created using aptoncd .....so i now have a folder containing packages
<killer> :almoxarife
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: nice :)
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: not use nautilus in a while but will make a note
<nathanr> ActionParsnip: you use Marlin?
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: pcmanfm
<nathanr> cool :) didn't know that was still maintained
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: its default in Lubuntu :)
<killer> ActionParsnip: and it's way too fast as compared to nautilus
<nathanr> ActionParsnip: ok :) well great - the more choice the better
<nathanr> I haven't noticed Nautilus being slow
<nathanr> I'm not on a low-end system though
<killer> well nautilus with time becomes slow on my core 2 duo
<lohsblje> bekks:hey
<ActionParsnip> nathanr: you can use lubuntu on high end systems too, it doesn't not work on lots of horsepower.....
<nathanr> ActionParsnip: I might try it some time but for now I'm satisfied with Ubuntu & Unity :)
<killer> ActionParsnip: u use lubuntu?
<robertzaccour> nathanr, Gnome Shell with Docky ftw!
<szx> what package name should I type in ubuntu-bug for keyboard layout switcher bug?
<nathanr> robertzaccour: tried gnome shell - couldn't get into it..
<robertzaccour> nathanr, whats not to like?
<killer> i don't like unity in quantal so i use precise(unity)
<lohsblje> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME? MY LAPTOB WONT BOOT MY UBUNTU PROPERLY BECAUSE IT CANT DETECT MY DISPLAY
<nathanr> robertzaccour: I think the main thing is the lack of a global menu bar.. the redundancy in having a menu bar as well as the top bar annoys me
<nathanr> killer: what's the difference?
<bekks> lohsblje: Press OK, and it will continue. In low graphics mide.
<bekks> *mode
<robertzaccour> nathanr, there's apps for that
<robertzaccour> nathanr, taskbars, docks, menu apps, etc
<nathanr> robertzaccour: that implement a global menu like on unity/osx?
<nathanr> I tried looking for them but couldn't find any ..
<Agd_Scorp> Hello Ubuntu!
<Agd_Scorp> I'm Agd_Scorp!
<Agd_Scorp> An top Turkish Linux Hacker!
<ActionParsnip> killer: i use minimal iso then build up
<Agd_Scorp> Recently, I've discovered a severe 0day bug.
<Agd_Scorp> in all Ubuntu versions.
<robertzaccour> nathanr, for me its the perfect minimalist multi-tasker's dream, but to each their own.
<Agd_Scorp> which may lead to fuckage of Ubuntu.
<Aww>  
<Agd_Scorp> RobertzAccour, Your Ubuntu is at risk.
<bekks> Agd_Scorp: Dont use enter as a punctuation and watch your language please.
<Agd_Scorp> It can be hacked.
<killer> nathanr : i like dash lens theme in precise ....besides quantal seems to be a bit slow on my lappy
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: report a bug then
<Agd_Scorp> Bekks, Alright.
<szx> "If you're not sure which package is affected by the bug, type ubuntu-bug in the "Run Application" window and click Run. This will guide you through a series of questions to gather more information about the bug." - does this work for anyone??
<bekks> Agd_Scorp: And provide a link to your bug report.
<robertzaccour> Agd_Scorp, I don't think so
<Agd_Scorp> ActionParsnip, if I submit it, all Ubuntu worldwide's shall be hacked.
<nathanr> robertzaccour: yeah I might try it again some time, I did use it when it came out and remember really liking it
<Agd_Scorp> and I do not want that.
<Agd_Scorp> I've coded an
<Agd_Scorp> local exploit.
<Agd_Scorp> for this severe 'bug'.
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Agd_Scorp, stop
<bekks> Agd_Scorp: Stop pressing enter all the time, thank you.
<nathanr> killer: yeah performance seems really random across hardware
<Agd_Scorp> I'm an programmer, mainly expertised in...unix-hacking.
<Agd_Scorp> ok
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: it won't, if it is critical it will be acted on quickly
<bazhang> !ot | Agd_Scorp
<ubottu> Agd_Scorp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Agd_Scorp> ActionParsnip, It's very..VERY critical.
<lohsblje> AND ITS JUST RIDICULOUS, HOW CAN YOY NOT DETECT DISPLAY OF A LAPTOP? AND MY UBUNTU WAS RUNNING JUST FINE FOR LAST 7 MONTHS
<bazhang> lohsblje, lose caps
<bekks> lohsblje: YOU DONT HAVE TO SHOUT. We can read lower case too.
<ActionParsnip> lohsblje: please take your finger of SHIFT
<bekks> lohsblje: Did you press OK and continue?
<robertzaccour> do trolls come by often?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: sometimes
<ActionParsnip> lohsblje: I suggest you report a bug
<szx> Is it mandatory to use ubuntu-bug to report bugs?
<ActionParsnip> szx: no but its convenient imho
<szx> I don't know pacakge name
<ActionParsnip> szx: what is the issue, we may be able to tell you
<szx> ActionParsnip: it's related to changing keyboard layout
<robertzaccour> nathanr, actually Gnome Shell does have global menu. In the upper left of the screen next to activities.
<nathanr> robertzaccour: it didnt when I tried it? app menu's were in their relevent apps under the titlebar
<robertzaccour> nathanr, not side by side words like file and edit but does have a drop down menu. whichever app is on top has the dropdown meny
<ActionParsnip> szx: run:  ubuntu-bug keyboard-configuration
<nathanr> robertzaccour: maybe I had to install some extra.. I'll try it again some time today
<robertzaccour> nathanr, oops pad info sorry. the only dropdown option is quit.
<nathanr> yeah thats what I thought
<robertzaccour> nathanr, I thought it was different. I typically use the menu within the apps.
<robertzaccour> nathanr, here ya go http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-gnome-shell-global-menu-in.html
<nathanr> robertzaccour: woo awesome! Will check it out, thanks!
<robertzaccour> yw. haven't used it so no idea if its stable but its worth a read and try
<robertzaccour> nathanr, I wouldn't be surprised if global menu becomes standard soon though.
<nathanr> robertzaccour: certainly would make sense :)
<almoxarife> what terminal command will get me the lines in some log containing 'error' , ''fail'
<knittl> almoxarife: grep
<almoxarife> knittl: i am guessing that just entering 'grep' in console is not gonna do it, you think?
<knittl> grep <regular expression> /path/to/file/…
<almoxarife> knittl: ok, not even guessing
<escott> !man | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<escott> almoxarife, you are in here enough that you should be reading man pages for things like "grep"
<knittl> but 'man grep' will tell you everything you need to know (and everything you don't)
<almoxarife> escott: not as sexy a bash question or did i need to use the 'apache' word to get you all excited?
<knittl> lol?
<cnz> to mount my hdds on on reboot just need to had mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mount
<cnz> right?
<wantharry> Hi..i dont see anything like port forwarding in my wireless router settings...but i see its currently set as dynamic ip, is that stopping from connecting from remote computer ?
<lucido> I'm having problems with flash on 12.10 64bit, nvidia propreity drivers. Fullscreen is not working and it eats memory like pig
<lucido> any knows issues with this?
<activex> hello world ! :) lolz
<lucido> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<blubee> ActionParsnip thanks, it worked. when I installed the .deb package it told me it would uninstall some other packages, i did and now its working. Thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> blubee: sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> blubee: multiarch is cool
<sevenforall> Greetings. I'm having all sorts of trouble just regularly connecting my Galaxy S3 to an Ubuntu machine. Has anyone solved these issues yet? One of the errors I'm getting is https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012121616%3A43%3A06%28Untitledwindow%29.png
<wantharry> my previous question was i am not able to connect to remote computer on internet
<szx> ActionParsnip: too late, found a magic link for filing a bug directly via launchpad
<wantharry> Hi..i dont see anything like port forwarding in my wireless router settings...but i see its currently set as dynamic ip, is that stopping from connecting from remote computer ?
<szx> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> szx: its all good :)
<ActionParsnip> sevenforall: may help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<sevenforall> ActionParsnip: I'll read that through, thanks
<qasim_> what i nautilus and how to downoad it?
<qasim_> what is*
<activex> shell :)
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: when you browse your user data, that is nautilus doing the work
<sevenforall> qasim_: It's indeed a file browser, like explorer on Windows
<JoaoSantana> hi all!
<sevenforall> (basically, that is)
<cnz> can anyone help me with mounting new drives
<qasim_> i have xubuntu..how to access nautilus from it?
<mapy> hello guy
<sevenforall> qasim_: Install it using "sudo apt-get install nautilus"
<qasim_> thanks heaps
<sevenforall> Hello people who just came in
<sevenforall> qasim_: np
<mapy> or do right click in the desktop
<qasim_> right click?
<ActionParsnip> qasim_: you can, the default file browser is thunar if memory serves
<qasim_> ahan
<mapy> yeah with your mouse on the desktop area
<sevenforall> ActionParsnip: You'd be right
<ActionParsnip> boom!
<sevenforall> mapy: To achieve what?
<mapy> browse your content
<sevenforall> qasim_: Xubuntu already has a filebrowser indeed, but it's not nautilus, it's Thunar. They're about the same to the untrained eye.
<mapy> or what do you except to do with nautilus?
<qasim_> yeah
<cnz> how do you
<cnz> add mounts for hdds
<cnz> inside of fstab
<qasim_> actually i have read a blog which says get nautilus
<ActionParsnip> cnz: why hit enter 3 times, when only once is needed?
<qasim_> and then access file sharing folder
<mapy> ok
<sevenforall> cnz: Add this line (1 sec)
<ActionParsnip> cnz: you'd add entries for partitions. You can't mount hdds.
<sevenforall> cnz: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/stor1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<sevenforall> cnz: That's for a NTSF HDD on sdb1 that needs to be mounted to /mnt/stor1
<cnz> sevenforall thanks
<sevenforall> cnz: You'd have to figure out on which /dev location your HDD is, and make up a place where you want it mounted to
<ActionParsnip> cnz: the mount point must exist, or the mount will fail
<cnz> yeah I can figure it out from there, thanks sevenforall
<sevenforall> cnz: Indeed, you'd have to create a dir for it inside /mnt
<sevenforall> cnz: No problem
<cnz> yeah I have them mounted manually right now just want them to remount on reboot
<sevenforall> cnz: That should do the trick, given you customize it to your specifications
<cnz> right on thanks again
<sevenforall> np again :)
<sevenforall> ActionParsnip: I love you :) It works
<ActionParsnip> sevenforall: its a weirdness with the single storage in new android devices.
<ActionParsnip> sevenforall: I love android lots, but its a nasty storage method imho
<qasim_> in one of the bogs to access and share folder over a LAN ...i  have read to open a folder in nautilus right click over it and select sharing...i dont have nautilus and when i click over the folder i cant see sharing option .....please hep guys
<sevenforall> ActionParsnip: Pity it's such a nasty solution, but at least it works :)
<ActionParsnip> sevenforall: true, gets the job done
<ActionParsnip> sevenforall: my gt540 doesn't have that but I'm upgrading soon so we'll see how it goes when I get new
<qasim_> how to share a folder through xubuntu?
<Transfusion> .
<Transfusion> oops thought this was trivialand sry
<escott> qasim_, share with what? windows, linux, mac
<qasim_> windows?
<escott> !samba | qasim_
<ubottu> qasim_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<qasim_> i dont even know sharing mechanism in linus at all
<escott> qasim_, linux to linux is usually done with NFS or ssh
<qasim_> yeh i read the wiki post
<qasim_> but i dont kn ow how to implement that info to get my job done
<qasim_> my roomate is using 7 and i need to share and access few folders with his system
<escott> qasim_, to access his folders you should (if the full nautilus program stack is installed) be able to type in "smb://ip_address_of_roommate/share_name" into the location bar of nautilus (ctrl-L)
<akazerg> How to disconnect teredo service? In ubuntu...
<savr> hi is ubuntu maas free/open source?
<escott> qasim_, to share folders you need to install the samba server and set it up to share those folders. since you are using xubuntu the gui that you used before may not be available
<akazerg> heeey
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/727112
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727112 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia-current does not detect hardware capabilities correctly" [Medium,Incomplete]
<wantharry> Hey guys
<wantharry> i am editing the router settings
<wantharry> to get access from remote computer
<wantharry> i am checking the port triggers
<wantharry> its askng me
<wantharry> outbound port  from to
<wantharry> inbound port from and to
<wantharry> what should be the values
<wantharry> i am guessing port triggers are nothing buch port forwarding
<wantharry> help me set up
<chosenone> hello
<yeats> savr: it's AGPL (source: http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/04/metal-as-a-service-canonical-announces-ubuntu-server-provisioning-tool/)
<wantharry> Can anyone help?
<savr> thanks yeats
<bazhang> wantharry, ##networking
<yeats> wantharry: that sounds like an issue with your router - not an ubuntu issue
<wantharry> i am trying to connect ubuntu computer from remote system
<scarrs> anybody here with a quake server :) (I need help pls)
<wantharry> someone from this room was helping me few mins back
<allexmb> how can i add a ppa to ubuntu for another release of ubuntu
<yeats> wantharry: fine, but port forwarding is something done with your router (e.g. "11:06 < wantharry> i am editing the router settings")
<escott> wantharry, but you are editing the router settings. unless your router runs ubuntu we won't know anything about it
<escott> allexmb, you should not do that
<allexmb> i need that
<wantharry> ok
<allexmb> how to do it, please
<bazhang> allexmb, contact the maintainer to get a version for yours of ubuntu
<allexmb> dude its a simple text thing, where
<bazhang> allexmb, all PPA pages have instructions
<allexmb> see, im using ' raring '
<allexmb> not my fault unpros done settings
<ActionParsnip> allexmb: ask in #ubuntu+1 for raring support
<bazhang> allexmb, PPA are unsupported, and mixing PPA especially with a testing release is a super bad idea
<allexmb> k merci
<KI4RO> .
<stemid> accidentally rsync'd my /etc to another system's /etc. but they were identical fresh using dhcp for network config. so besides /etc/hostname (which would get reset at boot) I can't think of what could be screwed up enough for me to reinstall the vm.
<stemid> identical vms that is.
<escott> stemid, fstab and uuids
<stemid> oh well I can restore those with blkid I guess, thanks
<ActionParsnip> stemid: /etc/hosts too
<compdoc> stemid, unless permissions or groups changed
<stemid> hosts too! thanks
<escott> stemid, would the mac address appear in there anywhere? presumably not
<opalepatrick> how do I stop an external usb drive from stopping the boot process if it is on?
<hrolf> Hey how can I see which fonts I have installed in my system>? (I'm using Ubuntu 12.04)
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  try dpkg -l|grep ttf
<MotexT> Hi all
<MotexT> I have some question
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: How do I remove them?
<hrolf> I mean few fonts, if I want to.
<MotexT> Why, when i`m installing ubuntu on my Asus x59gl my notebook "freeze"?
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  same way you'd remove any other package -- apt-get or synaptic or so
<MotexT> So, can you help me?
<hrolf> MonkeyDust: dpkg -l | grep ttf is not showing all fonts
<ActionParsnip> MotexT: at what point does it freeze?
<escott> hrolf, it wouldn't it would only show ttf packages
<MotexT> For example, they freeze in the end of installing, when apt configurating
<hrolf> escott: Then how do I view fonts?
<escott> hrolf, if you want to list fonts you should use fc-list or fc-cache
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  then try grep font, may show more
<MonkeyDust> or what escott says
<k1ll3nt1m3> Yo
<escott> hrolf, its a bit unclear what your question is. "see which fonts i have installed" is the emphasis on the fonts or on the installed? you could have fonts you downloaded by hand and placed in ~/.fonts but they aren't "installed" through apt
<k1ll3nt1m3> he most likely just wants to see whats installed....
<hrolf> escott: I opened a ttf, then I clicked on Install Font and it says Install Failed, now I'm seeing if it is already installed or not
<yeats> hrolf: easy way is to open libreoffice and see if it's in the list of available fonts
<hrolf> yeats: Yes it is shown there, but is there not any tool to view fonts?
<hrolf> yeats: Like in windows
<escott> hrolf, if you opened it with user privs it would be "installed" to ~/.fonts. if you were prompted for your password to do a root install it ends up in /usr/share/fonts
<yeats> hrolf: dunno - I've always been okay with seeing it active in the program I'm trying to use the fonts in
<yeats> hrolf: and ubuntu != windows, btw
<escott> hrolf, font-viewer
<asdfn> does anybody know, how to define which commands to run when session is started ?
<escott> hrolf, gnome-font-viewer that is
<escott> asdfn, gnome-session-properties
<hrolf> escott: How do I install a font which is installed in .fonts to /usr/share/fonts
<asdfn> escott: is it possible to do regardless of particular de like gnome?
<DYSW> How long will i be able to use Linux mint 13 ? My laptop dont have pae so im fearing future kernel updates can be a problem
<escott> asdfn, other desktops will have their own session manager
<k1l> !mint | DYSW
<ubottu> DYSW: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<escott> hrolf, do you really need it to be installed to the main system?
<asdfn> escott: ah, ok. thank you!
<DYSW> Sorry, they just use your kernels so they couldnt tell me. How long will 12.04 update a non pae kernel ?=
<k1l> DYSW: mint go a different update management and policy. so its their call
<hrolf> escott: Can firefox read from .fonts, because I have installed a font but still am not able to view the text properly in Firefox.
<MonkeyDust> !mint | DYSW
<ubottu> DYSW: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<escott> hrolf, every application should be able to see fonts from ~/.fonts
<hrolf> escott: I see
<DYSW> k1l: mm okay. But if ubuntu stops kernels update wtihout pae so will mint. I just read some place that 12.04 woulndt come with non pae support thruout its life
<k1l> DYSW: 12.04 will keep non pae kernels, afaik
<DYSW> k1l: thx all i needed to know.
<escott> hrolf, you might need to close those applications or even logout, but it should be visible to those applications
<DYSW> Dont thing my pentium laptop will last that long anyway but only version of ubuntu(kernelwise) i seem to be able to use.
<hrolf> escott: I have gnome-font-viewer but I cant see which fonts are there available
<k1l> besides i read that days that linux kernels will drop non pae support anyway. but thats gonna be offtopic in here
<bobweaver> does one have to run sources on fonts folder after installing new fonts to $HOME ?  like same way if I am to change bashrc ?
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  in synaptic you can see it too, select 'status'
<kevinch> can anybody help me setup ssh keys between a mac and ubuntu?  I followed every step in a guide to the T
<kevinch> still won't authenticate with keys only
<DYSW> k1l: thx for the info.
<kevinch> sshing from ubuntu into mac
<bobweaver> kevinch,   what guide ?
<kevinch> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_backuppc_p4
<escott> hrolf, any font you see in font-viewer is available
<hrolf> escott: I see
<kevinch> I also disabled password auth on the mac so I can be sure its working
<bobweaver> kevinch,  I do not know how much I like that tutorial
<kevinch> know a better one out there?
<kevinch> I got backuppc working just ssh into my mac is having problems
<bobweaver> kevinch,  you have imported ssh key?
<escott> kevinch, you can ssh -vv user@mac and see if it tries to send the correct id_rsa. if it does and it doesn't work then the problem is with the mac setup and therefore !ot
<bobweaver> escott,  +1  you can also use verbose ?
<kevinch> okay I'll try that escott
<bobweaver> !ssh  kevinch
<kevinch> and yes bobweaver
<bobweaver> !ssh |   kevinch
<ubottu> kevinch: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kevinch> wow I'm dumb
<kevinch> I forgot to specify the user
<kevinch> thats why it wasn't authenticatign
<bobweaver> woops :)
<kevinch> thanks!
<kevinch> lets see if I can get backuppc working now
<bobweaver> kevinch,  glad to see that things are working out!
<kevinch> okay backuppc is trying to run this command: /usr/bin/ssh -q -x -l root kevin_mbp /usr/bin/rsync --server --sender --numeric-ids --perms --owner --group -D --links --hard-links --t
<bobweaver> kevinch,  almost any tut that I read that says to get root. I stop reading right there at that spot . Again that is just me
<kevinch> good point..
<kevinch> do you know a better backuppc tutorial?
<bobweaver> kevinch,  you like scp or rsynch ?
<kevinch> I want an easy, cross platform backup to my ubuntu server
<kevinch> rsync
<kevinch> I get this error when I run the above command
<kevinch> rsync: on remote machine: --t: unknown option
<bobweaver> kevinch,  almost all Ubuntu wiki have the things that we are talking about
<bobweaver> !scp | kevinch
<ubottu> kevinch: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<bobweaver> IDK if works for mac kevinch
<kevinch> yes I know what both of them are, but I was just answering if you said you like scp or rsync
<bobweaver> !rsync >> kevinch
<bobweaver> oh sorry
<mapy> hello! Is there anybody using elementary os?
<MonkeyDust> mapy  not supported here
<escott> kevinch, why are you ssh'ing into the other machine in order to run rsync?
<kevinch> thats how backuppc does it
<escott> kevinch, well --t is wrong or truncated. maybe they mean --times
<mapy> sorry. and why that?
<escott> kevinch, but if you are running rsync on the mac you should make sure you have the same version of rsync on the mac
<kevinch> I'll check that out
<kevinch> backuppc is starting to piss me off
<Shadow-Command> \exit
<bobweaver> me too kevinch  and I don't even use it ;)
<Shadow-Command> \quit
<kevinch> haha
<kevinch> know a better alternative?
<kevinch> bacula looks complicated
<kevinch> escott: ubuntu is running 3. something
<escott> kevinch, is there some reason you can't just directly run rsync?
<bobweaver> kevinch,  I have not used window or a mac in like 5 + years
<kevinch> mac is running 2.6.9
<MonkeyDust> mapy  some 70 people in the channel #elementary
<kevinch> I'm lazy and want a webgui once I have it seutp
<mapy> thanks MonkeyDust
<bobweaver> kevinch,  I back up local using rsync and crotabs. But I should use the backup tool that comes with Ubuntu
<kevinch> yeah I can do locally fine with rsync, but for networked backup of a windows and mac machine
<bobweaver> kevinch,  either that Or I stick it in the cloud
 * MonkeyDust uses rsync and crontab too, for backups
<ActionParsnip> kevinch: deja dup
<dcherniv> kevinch, there's rsync for windows, and mac has rsync native
<ActionParsnip> kevinch: or a cron'd cp job
<zoidberg-> Hey guys, i have a really wierd problem on Ubuntu server (latest 64bit version).  i setup ssh keys, and now when i try logging in i get pubkey access denied errors repeatedly and then all of a sudden it allows me in, check out this: http://codepad.org/XD5lXU6d - It is a vmware guest, running on an vmware esxi host.  Whats even stranger is, when i get the failed ssh attempts, i jump onto the vmware console for that vm, logi
<amarius> !ciao
<amarius> !list
<ubottu> amarius: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bobweaver> !it | amarius
<ubottu> amarius: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lucido> I cant get flash to work in fullscree, when it tries to go fullscreen there is a large black border around the small video in the middle
<lucido> n
<escott> zoidberg-, thats a feature in case you forget your password. if you are persistent enough it will just let you in ;)
<bobweaver> lucido,  where did you get flash ?
<escott> zoidberg-, do you have encrypted home?
<lucido> bobweaver, from the default install of ubuntu 12.10 amd64 desktop. I think I might have extras installed aswell
<bobweaver> !info  | lucido  you have this package installed ? and maybe also medibuntu's repos ?
<ubottu> 'lucido' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<bobweaver> !info  ubuntu-restricted-extras | lucido  you have this package installed ? and maybe also medibuntu's repos ?
<ubottu> lucido you have this package installed ? and maybe also medibuntu's repos ?: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<bobweaver> sorry about the 1st typo :/
<lucido> bobweaver, I do have restextras installed, no mediubuntu repo
<bobweaver> lucido,  what version is installed ?  apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<lucido> bobweaver, Installed: 11.2.202.258ubuntu0.12.10.1, nvidia geforce9500gt with proprietary drivers by the way
<bjrohan> Can anyone help me with some hardware selection on a new laptop I am looking to purchase in the next few weeks? Somewhat similar systems, but could have dramatic differences for what I will be doing with it.
<ikonia> bjrohan: try ##hardware
<bjrohan> thanks :-)
<bobweaver> lucido,  that is also same version that I have. you have xswat for nvidia card ?
<lucido> bobweaver, I don't, is that a PPA?
<bobweaver> lucido,  it is
<escott> !hcl | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lucido> bobweaver, I'm running a 2 display setup
<bobweaver> lucido,  you might like to test that out. for your nvidia card. But I am not sure. I would wait for others also
<bjrohan> escott: not so easy :-)
<bobweaver> How do I disable woopsie ?
<bobweaver> it is crazy every time that I watch tv I get dumb pop ups about some system error
<escott> bobweaver, thats not woopsie though. thats apport
<bobweaver> escott,  ahh what do I do un-install it ?
<bobweaver> or is there a way to disable ?
<bobweaver> can I write some code that says if this app is running do not run ?
<bobweaver> escott,  like say if Unity-2d || mythtv  is running so not run apport
<escott> bobweaver, you could uninstall apport. you could go into /sys or /proc and find the kernel core dump instructions and disable those
<bobweaver> escott,  it is just that I have alot of custom code and well. there is errors in it because it is mock up stuff. Cool I will look into all that
<escott> bobweaver, /proc/sys/kernel/core_*
<lucido> How can I get Get Flash videos to remain full screen when working (clicking) in the other desktop when using html5 in firefox?
<escott> bobweaver, /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<bobweaver> escott,  apport runs as a mod ?
<bobweaver> can I rmmod it ?
<ActionParsnip> lucido: have you tried other browsers?
<escott> bobweaver, i dont think it has a module
<bobweaver> thanks escott
<killer> i have 5 ubuntu machines n i dun wanna install same packages multiple times
<escott> !clone | killer
<ubottu> killer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<gidel> siemas
<Squarepy> that sounds good, ubottu
<gidel> elo
<gidel> hej
<gidel> !!
<gidel> jestes
<gidel> ?"?
<lucido> had a reboot, did I mist anything?
<ActionParsnip> lucido: tomorrows lottery numbers
<lucido> bobweaver, yeah I installed the swat drivers, still no fullscreen in flash
<lucido> ActionParsnip, damn
<ActionParsnip> :D
<bobweaver> lucido,  you have tried other browsers ?
<escott> ActionParsnip, don't joke with lucido... everyone knows that all of tomorrows lotto tickets are winning tickets. government plan to distract the shepple from the end of the world on friday
<bobweaver> lucido,  you have also tried different sites ?  you have also tried changing sticky edges? what monitor is the one that will not go full screen ?
<bobweaver> lucido,  or is it both ?
<escott> lucido, also your question was confusing. html5 or flash. or both
<bobweaver> I thought that html5 uses webM  ?
<bobweaver> and not flash
<lucido> bobweaver, both monitors, only flash
<ActionParsnip> lucido: could use minitube, full screen that and it may be ok
<escott> lucido, doubt you can get around flash in any easy way
<Segnale007> aloo :)
<BlueLaguna> I'm going to buy myself a new graphics card.  Am I better off getting a Nvidia or an ATI for Ubuntu support?
<lucido> bobweaver, dailymotion works
<bobweaver> lucido,  sounds like it is the flash player then. what is the player that you are using ? stock ?
<bobweaver> lucido,  what about youtube >
<lucido> bobweaver, yeah, from stock install
<bobweaver> lucido,  you have tried jwplayer ?  I am not sure if that will help or not but I use it all the time
<bobweaver> lucido,  I know nothing about it though
<lucido> bobweaver, ok, thank you
<lucido> BlueLaguna, come to #hardare I'm in the same shoes
<vicatcu> this tutorial seems dated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless -- is there an updated one for ubuntu 12.04
<cnz> xbmc crashed and killed my sound usually I have to reboot to get sound back, is there any way to get it back without rebooting?
<lucido> escott, need to lose virginity before friday then
<escott> BlueLaguna, there are various opinions on that.
<dan_> hi all
<ga_sk8er> anyone else been playing steam games on linux?
<allexmb> me
<allexmb> redeclipse, q3 styles, sauerbraten
<ga_sk8er> i just tried. it installed fine but when i  go into the game the video is messed up & cant tell what is on the screen
<dan_> anyone got any idea the best way to learn backtrack
<allexmb> black ?
<allexmb> backtrack what
<dan_> network anyalising
<allexmb> by knowing whats around
<allexmb> apt-cache search network info
<allexmb> learn how tcp looks like
<allexmb> learn about subs
<allexmb> and ull know
<dan_> thanks
<SolarisBoy> huh?
<ga_sk8er> anyone know what could be wrong with the game?...it installed fine but when i  go to play it, the video card messes up
<rusfus_> hi
<allexmb> messes up how
<ActionParsnip> dan_: ask in #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<allexmb> i had that too, on fullscreen
<allexmb> window it
<ga_sk8er> instead of shiming the images its supposed to, the colors are just jumbled all over the screen & dont make a picture
<vicatcu> would anyone be willing to help me set up up my ubuntu laptop for use in this configuration: https://docs.google.com/a/wickeddevice.com/drawings/d/1bRziYQhV9VXmaEVd7N5ZWdCsxAwFT8YHtimlx2W0AVQ/edit
<ga_sk8er> *showing
<vicatcu> er https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1bRziYQhV9VXmaEVd7N5ZWdCsxAwFT8YHtimlx2W0AVQ/edit
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: have you tried installing xfce and running it from there
<allexmb> nevermind den , assumed other channel , coding one
<ga_sk8er> idk what that is
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: its a different desktop enmvironment. Gnome+Unity isn't great for games
<escott> !ics | vicatcu
<ubottu> vicatcu: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<vicatcu> escott I've tried that but it didn't seem to work... can you help me troubleshoot it?
<escott> vicatcu, if you want to give details sure
<vicatcu> escott: absolutely, what kind of details would be helpful?
<vicatcu> here's a listing of my services: https://gist.github.com/4301377
<rusfus_> I have a big problem with nautilus. I practically freeze when I try to enter the root system. more 'when I start amule crashes. and everything happened at the same time. please help me. thanks
<escott> vicatcu, lets start with "didn't seem to work" did you have no connection on the other machine? what does "ifconfig" on the other machine show
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: how do you mean 'root system'?
<escott> rusfus_, "enter the root system"
<ga_sk8er> ActionParsnip is xfce in the ubuntu software center
<vicatcu> escott: the 'device' is not a PC, it's a microcontroller - and using wireshark on the laptop, I could see DHCP requests going out from it, but no DHCP offers
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: yes, run:  sudo apt-get install xfce4
<escott> vicatcu, so the device is requesting but you aren't offering. is dhcpd running on your machine
<vicatcu> escott... no i guess i followed th dnsmasq instructions on the ics help page
<escott> vicatcu, so is dnsmasq running then "ps aux | grep dns"
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: after its installed, log off and log in to the xfce session. Is it better?
<rusfus_> escott_, I open it and I get stuck
<escott> rusfus_, we don't know what that means "enter the root system"
<JPMH> screen savers somehow are notified when the keyboard and mouse is not in use.  I would like to trap that idle too, how do I do it
<escott> rusfus_, what is the "root system"
<ga_sk8er> still installing
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: the default is to open your user's home
<vicatcu> escott: yes here's the output of ps aux | grep dns: https://gist.github.com/4310241
<escott> JPMH, not sure if they are notified or if they just poll the devices
<ga_sk8er> ActionParsnip it just finished installing
<JPMH> escott: OK - even if I was willing to poll the devices, and that's awful, how would I even do that
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip_. I open it and I get stuck
<rusfus_> if I open my home and I go on my file system crashes the page and closing it tells me it occupied
<escott> vicatcu, so its running. is /etc/dnsmasq.conf correct
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: Can you navigate it ok in a terminal?
<lanoxx> it seems there is a bug in ubuntu 12.10's version of libicu48-dev: bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=687339
<escott> JPMH, you dont have to be that accurate with the polling. every 10 seconds would be enough for most people http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252752
<JPMH> escott: good point - really even minutes would be good - I am now heading over to read the link you sent me - thanks
<vicatcu> escott: Here are the last two lines of /etc/dnsmasq.conf (the rest is the default): https://gist.github.com/1097baaaa3cbc3376967
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip: yes, you place the report amule.
<rusfus_> if I type the address / usr / bin locks
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443846/
<escott> vicatcu, and eth0 is the correct device. what is the ip address of the router on eth0. "ifconfig" will tell
<vicatcu> escott: eth0 is the wired connection of my laptop, there is no router there... it's the LAN I'm setting up
<escott> vicatcu, your ubuntu pc becomes the router
<Guest9250> katerina tsiligiri
<vitimiti> clear
<vicatcu> escott: here is ifconfig output for eth0: https://gist.github.com/4310357
<escott> vicatcu, i dont see anything obviously incorrect there. i've never actually done an ics setup so i dont have any personal experience with it. you might try taking the hub out of the network and doing a crossover cable to the router
<ga_sk8er> in xcfe the game says "failed to lock vertex buffer in CMeshDX8::LockVertexBuffer:nVertexCounter=4, nFirstVertex=0"
<vicatcu> escott: i can't imagine that would be a problem considering i can see the DHCP requests in wireshark
<escott> vicatcu, yeah i dont know why dnsmasq would not be responding to the requests
<ga_sk8er> it actually did better in gnome desktop...at least gnome showed jumbled up graphics
<xbskid> How difficult is it to change the hostname in ubuntu 12?
<xbskid> .04 :)
<llutz> !hostname | xbskid
<ubottu> xbskid: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dcherniv> xbskid, hostname "newhostname"
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip : ??
<queerios> Hello, I'm trying to mount my ipod nano 6g. It currently mounts as read-only (the filesystem is hfsplus and journaling is enabled), I can't seem to force it to mount as rw
<xbskid> Thank you
<queerios> dmesg tells me: hfs: write access to a journaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<vami> hi everybody
<vami> anyone in a mood for a chat?
<escott> queerios, ok. so what is the question
<queerios> How do I mount it
<ActionParsnip> vami: the guys and gals in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##cafe-ubuntu will
<queerios> What I'm trying is:  sudo mount -o remount,force,rw,nosuid,nodev -t hfsplus /dev/sdc2 /media/queerios/ipod/
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: also, what is the output of: apt-cache policy amule
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip : xubuntu 10.2
<queerios> the command doesn't give any errors but it's still not rw
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: that's not the output of the first command
<ActionParsnip> queerios: you can use ifuse if you are mounting an ipof
<ActionParsnip> *ipod
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip : ??
<queerios> ActionParsnip: I will try but I know that libgpod doesn't support the ipod nano 6g
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy amule    make a pastebin of all the text please
<mazda01> morning
<josker> Compiz process taking more than 120MB of memory is normal ? Anybody know ?
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443860/
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: all I can suggest is report a bug
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip : how do I report the bug? and how do I explain?
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: run:  ubuntu-bug amule
<lucido> josker, it is
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip : tanks
<ActionParsnip> !info Nicotine+
<ubottu> Package Nicotine+ does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !info nicotine
<ubottu> nicotine (source: nicotine): graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.16+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 885 kB, installed size 4228 kB
<ActionParsnip> rusfus_: could use that, same network.
<rusfus_> ActionParsnip : tanks
<josker> lucido, thx
<coolsea> Anyone able to inform on on how to pull up my irssi directory so I can put a theme there? trying to change it.
<ActionParsnip> coolsea: it's in ~/.irssi
<ccssnet> i figured i should mention that i havent sen ubuntu install corectly since version 10.x
<ccssnet> good luck. i dont use it anyway other then to poke around and look at
<ccssnet> s/sen/seen/
<ActionParsnip> coolsea: you can do it in a terminal with:  wget -O ~/.irssi/insane.theme http://www.irssi.org/themefiles/insane.theme
<ga_sk8er> now gnome desktop tells same message as xcfe....about locing buffer
<ActionParsnip> coolsea: for example
<ga_sk8er> *locking
<ga_sk8er> from what i can see onlnie that problem is other ppl having it with video cards...would i have to load my video card driver for linux & then the game work?
<vicatcu> escott: i think i figured it out, i had to set my ipv6 to "ignore" in network manager
<weeter> hi all'
<ga_sk8er> when getting my driver from ati would i should select x86 since im running a 32 bit system, right?
<R5Chris> ga_sk8er: yeah
<ga_sk8er> ok thought so
<mazda01> how do i get conky to work? i am getting an error about a keyring
<zedkazi> hello
<zedkazi> i get following problem
<zedkazi>  Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zedkazi> Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ZeloZelos> is there a data scrubbing/shredding program that will make deleted files un recoverable?
<dniMretsaM> zedkazi: do what it told you. run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<k1l> !shred | ZeloZelos
<k1l> ZeloZelos: well, shred not found by the bot, but that is a programm you want
<ZeloZelos> kk thnk
<ZeloZelos> s
<SolarisBoy> shred is in the coreutils package
<escott> k1l, shred doesn't work that well on modern filesystems like ext3/ext4
<CrazyZurfer> hi, I'm trying to install "Urban Terror" on my ubuntu 12.10, and in the instructions it says "run the UrTerror executable and the game will download"
<ActionParsnip> k1l: why not just use dd?
<CrazyZurfer> but the problem is that in the folder I've got there are 2 files: UrTUpdater.i386 and UrTUpdater.x86_64
<ActionParsnip> zedkazi: do you have software centre open?
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: if you grab it from the playdeb repo it installs easier for you
<cardamon> Hmm.
<cardamon> That's concerning.
<k1l> escott: with not too many bad sectors, that shouldnt be a problem, imho
<CrazyZurfer> actionParsnip: how do I install that repo? xd
<escott> k1l, what do bad sectors have to do with it?
<cardamon> I made an ubuntu liveusb with unetbootin and 12.10...trying to use it to run diagnostics on a friend's computer.  It hangs at the loading screen.
<k1l> ActionParsnip: i think dd got a lot potential of accidential missusage. imho its easier to use shred. but you can suggest other programs to him if you want :)
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: search the web, there is a deb you can add to add the source
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: Getdeb and Playdeb seems to be down
<babamelon> Hi, Im using lubuntu and since some days ago Im not able to boot with grub nor does any live distribution recognize my partition table.
<k1l> escott: that is the case, where shred comes to its limits, as there could still be information in bad sectors, which did not get overwritten but that belongs to every other method like dd if its jused use partitionwise and not whole device wise
<babamelon> How can I rapair/manually read (as a first step) my partition table with ubuntu
<escott> k1l, it has nothing to do with bad sectors. its about how the filesystem manages the data when it writes to disk. unless the filesystem guarantees that a write hits the same blocks on the disk then shred cannot guarantee destruction of the data
<escott> k1l, ext3/ext4 have a journal. btrfs is CoW, anything on an SSD is CoW etc
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: yeah :(
<cardamon> ...tried it on another machine...works fine.
<k1l> escott: so what to suggest in his usecase then?
<escott> k1l, ie... you can't just throw shred at it and expect it to really destroy the data
<ActionParsnip> cardamon: what video chip does the system use?
<escott> k1l, i dont know because you didn't ask him what his usecase was
<escott> k1l, and then he signed off like an idiot
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: Any idea of how can I install the game? :)
<cardamon> ActionParsnip: Not sure.
<cardamon> ActionParsnip: Let me research it.
<ActionParsnip> cardamon: does the system have a make and model?
<cardamon> Dell N4010.
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: what is the output of:  uname -a
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: How can I execute ".x86_64" files or ".i386"
<Paul_> is anyone familiar with the Device Accel Constant Deceleration property ?
<CrazyZurfer> Linux joako-UL80AG 3.5.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 13 17:48:01 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cardamon> CrazyZurfer: you don't.
<cmorck> pie in the sky idea:  Network of amazon ec2 linux instances as a "social" computing environment. -- Anything like this exist ? (point to correct channel, just dropped in here because it's active)
<kurjam> Hey, i'd like to ask a question about "$ ping". "PING example.com(some ip) 56(84) bytes of data    .. what does the (84) stand for? i get that packet size is 56 bytes right?
<cardamon> ActionParsnip: Intel, it looks like.
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: try:  echo "deb http://archive.ubuntugames.org ubuntugames main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntugames.list; sudo apt-get update
<hiram> hello, folks
<ActionParsnip> cardamon: try the boot option: nomodeset
<hiram> does anyone know about LXC on ubuntu? I found a probably strange behavior with the memory shown in guest container. Is there any way to limit the memory on guest machines? currenly the guest is showing the full memory of host.
<weeter> i need help with install wine
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D6BD7D4144A31152     will import the key
<babamelon> every time I call sfdisk on my solid state drive, dmesg prints the following: http://pastebin.com/sdWhQDWp
<cardamon> ActionParsnip: Not good with grub lines...where would I add it when the existing lind is "/casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz file-/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --"
<weeter> :..:
<weeter> :
<weeter> ::::
<cardamon> ActionParsnip: before or after the --?
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: Wait a sec, the other code you gave me says: 100% [waiting for headers] and is stuck there :S
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: then run:  sudo apt-get install urban-terror
<cardamon> Trying it before..will let you know.
<cardamon> ...that old thing?
<ActionParsnip> cardamon: delete 'quiet splash' and add 'nomodeset'
 * cardamon remembers when Urban Terror was Quake III mod...used to play it in college the first time round
<babamelon> every time I call sfdisk on my solid state drive, dmesg prints the following: http://pastebin.com/sdWhQDWp
<ActionParsnip> cardamon: and when counterstrike was a half life mod ;)
<cardamon> Yup.
<ActionParsnip> cardamon: partly why I use guake :D
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: still going?
<escott> wait... UT is not a Q3 mod? what is it
<cardamon> urxvt
<cardamon> escott: Since the engine is now opensource, they ported it over to a standalone application.
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: Yup, but the Apt-Get install is working, I'm Downloading 1277 MB xD, it will take a while
<escott> cardamon, ahhh...
<CrazyZurfer> I opened a new terminal tab
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: aye
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: great game, plus easy to install, plus update now :)
<cardamon> id's pretty good about that. "Yeah, since we're not making money of this any more, here's the source."
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: getting 1.2Mb/sec here :)
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: apt-get update?
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: yes, if the server gets updated, it will upgrade like the rest of your apps
<zzy3333> ??
<cardamon> Although now we've got the Unity engine (unrelated to the Unity more commonly discussed here) proving that a FOSS engine can be used to produce commercially successful games.
<zzy3333> 你妈
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: 18% [Waiting Headers] [1 urban-terror 270 MB/1.277 MB 21%]
<CrazyZurfer> lol
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: same, even with apt-fast
<CrazyZurfer> but it doesn't tell me the speed
<cardamon> ActionParsnip: Hmm, it's spending a lot of time at "* Starting configure network device                        [OK]"
<ActionParsnip> cardamon: let it play...
<aks> Hello everybody
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: It does now: 1553 Kb/s
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: groovy
<aks> Can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> aks: ask away
<CrazyZurfer> 2.147 Kb/s
<vith> i can't find g-wan in the repos or a ppa. is there another way i can set it up to automatically update?
<aks> i am using Sony Vaio laptop
<dniMretsaM> what's your problem aks
<aks> Using ubuntu 12.10 but heating problem is there
<ActionParsnip> aks: do you use a switching GPU (intel and nvidia)?
<Septima> has anybody here ever went beyond chroot for security and isolation purposes? what did you use?
<aks> My laptop heat up when i work on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aks: doesn't answer my question
<ActionParsnip> Septima: I've seen people chroot for web hosting
<aks> intel
<escott> Septima, chroot is rather old and limited. it can be done properly but its hard to do anything meaningful with a chroot. thats part of why virtual machines are so well liked
<ActionParsnip> aks: do you have the desktop booted in front of you?
<Septima> ActionParsnip: well i mean something less attackable, more secure and containery, than chroot
<ActionParsnip> Septima: use a bastion server
<aks> t should i do now?
<Septima> ActionParsnip: the open source drivers could be making your video card overheat, causing the hotness
<ActionParsnip> aks: run:  sudo lshw -C display      what video chips do you see?
<ActionParsnip> Septima: I bet its some optimus junk
<Septima> i was looking at this: https://launchpad.net/arkose it seems to be developed by a guy on the ubuntu team
<Septima> basically i'm looking for sandboxie like functionality in linux
<Septima> without having to run a virtual machine
<ga_sk8er> im trying to install this video driver in terminal & cant...do i have to direct the command line to my downloads folder/video driver?
<escott> Septima, containers or openv
<escott> Septima, containers or openvz
<Rocklaw>  Leo?
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: which driver?
<ga_sk8er> ati x300
<aks> heating problem on ubuntu
<aks> please help
<ActionParsnip> aks: I gave you a command tyo run, what is the result
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: Downloaded 1277 MB in 12min. 43seg. (1673 kB / s)
<CrazyZurfer> Unable to get connection failed http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.27.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<CrazyZurfer> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run 'apt-get update' or try with - fix-missing?
<ActionParsnip> aks: I DID help
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: try changing update server
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: How can* I do that?
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: in software centre, or you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> aks: run:  sudo lshw -C display      what video chips do you see?
<LeChacal> hello, does anyone have experience with any DLNA/UPnP services for ubuntu tha does transcoding
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: I don't get it.. the download failed? and I have to change what? xD
<ga_sk8er> i wish i  could get a linux driver thing from ati that auto dteects...like the 1 for windows
<ga_sk8er> the site does zip files & idk how to install them on linux
<bbigras__> LeChacal: You may want to look at mediatomb or ps3 media server. ps3 media server has a gui but it can run in headless mode if I recall correctly.
<LeChacal> bbigras: I have a server install of ubuntu with no X installed and tried ps3mediaserver but it just gave me problems, all the directions for the installing of it seem very old
<CrazyZurfer> I tried to add a sound notification to xChat and I selected an mp3 from my music library and I wanted to hear it and now it sounds a horrible thing :S like noise
<almoxarife> LeChacal: ps3mediaserver is old, take a look at XBMC
<aks>  description: VGA compatible controller
<aks>        product: RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<aks>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI
<aks>        physical id: 0
<aks>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<FloodBot1> aks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aks>        version: 00
<cardamon> ActionParsnip: It's STILL spending a lot of time at "* Starting configure network device                        [OK]"
<bbigras__> almoxarife: The last ps3 media server version was released on 2012/11/18.
<tarek__> HELLO
<LeChacal> almoxarife: can XBMC do transcoding for various platforms?
<aks> Pls tell
<bbigras__> LeChacal: Did you follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer ?
<xbskid> So, uh, modifying my hosts file doesn't seem to actually change my hostname permanently.
<aks> heating problem
<xbskid> Can someone please point me to the config file where Ubuntu stores the hostname?
<almoxarife> LeChacal: check in with #xbmc , they can better explain, mine is running on linux
<yeats> xbskid: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<LeChacal> bbigras: directions very simliar to this found the PMS site
<cardamon> Bah, no sysrq key
<xbskid> yeats: Thanks; it was /etc/hostname that I was looking for
<LeChacal> almoxarife: i meant can xbmc transcode for various playing devices (ie PS3, xbox, android, etc)
<yoritomo> hello
<aks> heating problem on ubuntu...
<yoritomo> anyone use lightspark 0.7 plugin under 12.4 powerpc ?
<yoritomo> i coul not compile and it is not easy to find a deb for 12.04 ppc
<TeamRocket1233c> Hiya!
<almoxarife> LeChacal: we can talk xbmc on #xbmc , not here
<yoritomo> as powerpc is not officially supported by the lightspark developper team
<TeamRocket1233c> How would Ubuntu perform on SPARC?
<bbigras__> Anyone knows if there is a Samba 4.0.0 release PPA?
<diverdude> arrr why does scp only copy with 11 mb/s when its copying to the same raid system as its always located on? Its just copying to guest from host
<xbskid> TeamRocket1233c: You could try, though I think the SPARC port was discontinued after 8..04
<TeamRocket1233c> Just a curiosity.
<xbskid> TeamRocket1233c: Also probably depends on the SPARC hardware; I've got an Ultra 10 by my side running Gentoo... I wouldn't have confidence with Ubuntu on that particular piece of hardware, but perhaps on my V210.
<escott> diverdude, use the guest additions
<TeamRocket1233c> An AMD or Intel chip beats it anyways.
<ikonia> ubuntu no longer has a sparc variant
<TeamRocket1233c> Plus the average consumer will NEVER come across SPARC in their life.
<ikonia> the community sparc release appears dead and the auto build stuff fails
<xbskid> Good! I don't want to be an average consumer.
<diverdude> escott, its not virtual box
<escott> diverdude, most virtualization systems have a paravirt module for filesystem access
<cardamon> Mkay, still trying to boot the LiveCD.  Gave it an actual network connection but it's stuck now at "Checking battery state..."
<tarek__> INSTALL IT , it's better than using virtual box
<yoritomo> nobody about lightspark on powerpc ?
<cardamon> Advice?
<TeamRocket1233c> PowerPC's been dead for a while.
<allexmb> ey yo i got a g3
<TeamRocket1233c> ARM's just getting started. IDK what the position on SPARC is.
<allexmb> gotta buy a gpu for it and its supposed to work
<riqdiiz> Does Ubuntu structure have a registry?
<ikonia> no
<diverdude> escott, so how do i do that on proxmox?
<riqdiiz> Ikonia what does it have instead?
<cardamon> Still stuck.
<ikonia> riqdiiz: it doesn't use a registery
<TeamRocket1233c> The biggest flaw with Windows, from what I've read here and there, is the registry.
<savr> hi can I install MAAS/Juju/OpenStack onto one server?
<ikonia> savr: sure
<Septima> escott: thanks
<opero> hi all
<jaysonr> TeamRocket1233c: ARM has been around since 1985, and Power is still used quite a bit in servers, "Supercomputers" (Like IBM's Watson) and gaming consoles, just not traditional "PC's".
<ikonia> jaysonr: TeamRocket1233c could you take the hardware chat to ##hardware please.
<cardamon> riqdiiz: Ubuntu uses Debian's package management system, through various frontends, apt.  It keeps track of what's install, but not so much where.  That's handled by the package settings itself.  Linking between applications and libraries is handled when they're installed/removed, but otherwise not touched unless you do something like update-alternatives
<savr> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure "then the minimum deployment outlined below requires a minimum of 10 machines including the juju bootstrap node and MAAS server." what is meant by this?
<escott> diverdude, never heard of proxmox
<jaysonr> ikonia: I wasn't "chatting" is was correcting misinformation.
<cardamon> I'm more a Debian user than an Ubuntu one, so feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
<escott> riqdiiz, there is something registry like called dconf/gconf
<ikonia> jaysonr: ok, if you want to be smart about it "please take your hardware discussion and corrections to hardware"
<diverdude> escott, its openvz
<cardamon> As for gconf...every time I mess with that I just want to kill myself.
<cardamon> Okay, battery state check is still hanging.
<riqdiiz> ;-)
<escott> diverdude, well then it is already paravirt
<escott> diverdude, its not even virt really
<anton__> hey guys, i have already installed ubuntu 12.10. My additional driver (broadcom 802.11) is activate but i cant get a conection to my wlan router. may someone can help me :-) (i am german)
<riqdiiz> cardamon is it so sensitive?
<opero> i'm on xubuntu 12.04, i have an intel video card and i was thinking about trying sna rendering
<jaysonr> ikonia: nice attitude ;-) really fitting with the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<opero> does it break up something?
<opero> i heard it is tear free
<greenbrother> Hi, can i became help here?
<allexmb> yes greenbrother
<greenbrother> 10x
<greenbrother> :)
<Ebad> Hi all, I have question about the best C/C++ IDE for Ubuntu, do I need to install one?
<greenbrother> I have dvbt usb dongle
<ikonia> jaysonr: yes, it is, pointing someone to the correct channel, and then getting a smart mouth response, and pointing again a second time, is perfectly in line with the code of conduct
<allexmb> aha, i dont remember dvb anymore but others may
<allexmb> be able to help you
<greenbrother> af9015
<greenbrother> and
<greenbrother> and
<cardamon> Ebad: Do you need a C/C++ IDE?  If so then yes.  If no then no.
<greenbrother> my xubuntu 12.10 don't recognized
<OerHeks> !ide | Ebad
<ubottu> Ebad: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<jaysonr> ikonia: this is the last I'll say on the matter, but there for sure appropriate times to point someone to a more appropriate channel. Doing it to someone who was trying to clear up misinformation, and has said one line in the room all day is not the time.
<ikonia> jaysonr: it is if the conversation has been going on long enough
<allexmb> i can try to help you locally via shell on your box, otherwise not
<ikonia> jaysonr: next time do
<ikonia> oops
<Cong> Choose zile a minimal emacs text editor!
<ikonia> don't make false refernce to the code of conduct to try to justify your attitude
<dodo3773> Ebad: All you need is a text editor to write or edit souce code. gcc package can compile it or llvm, icc, etc..etc...
<greenbrother> ?
<anton__> kann hier jemand deutsch?
<allexmb> ich
<DJones> !de | anton__
<ubottu> anton__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<allexmb> greenbrother, i wont help u via irc, takes too long
<allexmb> however it may be easy
<allexmb> do u know console ? lsusb ?
<Ebad> dodo3773: umm, I know about the text editors, but as a beginner I'd need something to help me while programming. Something not too heavy.
<greenbrother> allexmb, how you can help me?
<greenbrother> PM?
<dodo3773> Ebad: Oh okay. Something to highlight mistakes? That sort of thing?
<allexmb> erm connecting to your machine
<Ebad> yes
<anton__> @allexmb, wenn du zeit hast...könntest mir evnt. kurz helfen?
<dodo3773> Ebad: My favorite is called "geany". There are plugins etc.. for it
<allexmb> sag mit was anton
<dodo3773> Ebad: It's the only bui text editor I use at all
<dodo3773> Ebad: gui*
<anton__> ubuntu 12.10 instlliert, zusätzliche driver aktiv, aber keine verbindung zum router möglich
<anton__> im network manager wird mein router nicht mal angezeigt
<allexmb> wifi only ?
<IdleOne> greenbrother: This forum post may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081749 Also I do not suggest you allow people you do not know to ssh to your machine.
<LostMonk> is it possible to change the transparency level on the ubuntu launch bar?
<cardamon> Okay, tried acpi=off and got passed it but now it appears to be hanging at "* Stopping cold plug devices"
<LostMonk> or do any kind of settings for it at all
<allexmb> anyone want access to my box ? an account ?
<greenbrother> Idle0ne, 10x
<Ebad> Yes GUI ones, I mean something which helps for debugging, etc. with some visual tools
<savr> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure "then the minimum deployment outlined below requires a minimum of 10 machines including the juju bootstrap node and MAAS server." what is meant by this?
<ikonia> savr: let me have a read
<cardamon> Getting frustrated here. Can't seem to make it boot.
<Ebad> (on my Win OS I tried codeblocks which is fine, but don
<Ebad> but not sure if there is anything like that here
<Septima> Ebad: what language?
<Ebad> c/C++
<Septima> give Qt Creator a try
<ikonia> savr: that appears to have all functions split onto seperate nodes
<savr> ikonia: so I am fine with one server?
<Ebad> ok I'll.
<ikonia> savr: for a test/play thing, I don't see why not, I can't see a technical blocker (I'm not aware of one)
<savr> ikonia: for deployment :p
<ikonia> savr: "for deployment" means nothing
<ikonia> savr: I think the 10 machines is to allow the guest machines to run safly, not the actual deployment
<ikonia> savr: but I'm not %100 clear on that as the wording isn't clear,
<savr> tbh I got no idea why I'm installing maas instead of skipping to juju
<savr> I'm following some guide and it's 4am
<ga_sk8er> now i think i  remember why i quit linux before...too many issues with getting hardware to work right
<savr> and I'm not thinking
<LostMonk> is myunity still about?
<ga_sk8er> cant get the driver for this video card to load so i can see if the game will paly right
<cardamon> Trying to get Ubuntu 12.10 to boot to the Live environment on a Dell n4010 to run some diagnostics. It hung at graphical, so I replaced "quiet splash" boot lines with "nomodeset."  It hung at networking, so I plugged it in.  It hung at "Checking battery state" so set "acpi=off" in the boot line.
<dodo3773> Ebad: There is code::blocks for gnu/linux too if that's the one you like
<Septima> ga_sk8er: what video card?
<cardamon> All running off a liveUSB i made with unetbootin
<ga_sk8er> ati x300
<cardamon> Now it's hanging at "Stopping cold plug devices"
<ga_sk8er> i got the linux driver from their site & i run the commands i  see onlnie. it wont do the install. idk what im doing wrong
<Ebad> Yes probably. I'll try that as well. Thanks dodo3773.
<dodo3773> Ebad: You're welcome. It may even be in the repos?? ( apt-get install codeblocks )
<Septima> ga_sk8er: 64 bit?
<Ebad> that's awesome then!
<Ebad> I'm checkin
<ga_sk8er> 32 bit since my windows was 32 bit
<shwouchk_> hello
<yeats> !info codeblocks
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.05-2.1 (quantal), package size 1583 kB, installed size 4499 kB
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Hello
<shwouchk_> I'm trying to make a few programs start in openbox automatically when I log in. Added them to .config/openbox/autostart (also tried having .sh) and none start. Help?
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Post it
<Septima> ga_sk8er: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Are you remembering to put "&" after each command?
<atticus> hi guys
<ga_sk8er> i already have it downloaded
<ga_sk8er> just cant get it to install
<Septima> ga_sk8er: that one? the legacy one?
<ga_sk8er> yeah thats the 1 i  have
<Septima> ga_sk8er: what stops the install?
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Also, mine has the executable bit set. Not sure if I did that though :/
<ga_sk8er> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, I do
<shwouchk_> http://paste.lisp.org/+2VIX
<ga_sk8er> that page there tells how to install it
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, I set mine +x also
<ga_sk8er> i was following their terminal directions causeidk how to install a zip file in linux
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Does pidgin start?
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, no
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Is openbox the first wm installed on this system
<cardamon> Trying to get Ubuntu 12.10 to boot to the Live environment on a Dell n4010 to run some diagnostics. It hung at graphical, so I replaced "quiet splash" boot lines with "nomodeset."  It hung at networking, so I plugged it in.  It hung at "Checking battery state" so set "acpi=off" in the boot line. Now it hangs at "Stopping cold plug devices"
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, not by far
<ga_sk8er> the part where u   list ur file name, it claims file doesnt exist
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Hmm. Does other stuff start that you didn't tell or system jams up a little at boot?
<glebihan> shwouchk_, afaik, the file should be named just "autostart", not "autostart.sh"
<Septima> ga_sk8er: the "sh ./ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_64.run" part?
<streulma> hello, somebody that have a Nvidia 630M? I want to use this card as my primary card and not the Intel one. I have only a resolution of 640x480 with that option.
<ga_sk8er> yeah
<shwouchk_> glebihan, that's what I started with - Ill rename it back
<Septima> ga_sk8er: when you type 'ls' in the terminal, does that file name show up?
<ga_sk8er> do i have to direct it to my downloads folder then the driver?
<Septima> ga_sk8er: the terminal, yes.. you can use the 'cd' or change directory command to get to where the driver was downloaded
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, I started with ubuntu-desktop and after saw that cccp didn't save my keybindings I started trying the various other until I found lubuntu which is both quick, does save my keybindings and configurable
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Maybe try as an experiment moving your old autostart folder to autostartold or whatever and reboot
<ga_sk8er> oh so i need the specific path
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, which autostart folder?
<SpaceRocket> how to sync Gnome contacts with Gmail?
<Septima> ga_sk8er: if it's in the default download folder, you can probably just type: cd ~/Downloads
<streulma> sh ./ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_x64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/ubuntureleasename
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Yeah I love openbox. The only window manager I have used for at least a year. I have tried almost everything too
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: The one in .config
<ga_sk8er> the ppl who make those help sites like that need to be more specific to the noobs
<ikonia> please don't call people noobs
<ikonia> grow up a bit
<streulma> ikonia: :)
<xangua> SpaceRocket: just enter your google user and password
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, I do have a bunch of stuff there, but I configured what I want to start via "desktop session settings"... I'll move it though.
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: also, (not sure if it matters) but my autostart.sh file has a space after the entries like: pidgin &
<ga_sk8er> i typed in cd downloads & its not switching over
<ga_sk8er> even tried cd home & got nothing
<Septima> ga_sk8er: it's case sensitive
<OerHeks> ga_sk8er, Downloads capital D
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, I think it doesn't, but I'll try
<ga_sk8er> cd Downloads
<shwouchk_> dodo3773, does it have the first line also?
<Septima> ga_sk8er: cd ~/Downloads
<ga_sk8er> oops wrong window
<dodo3773> shwouchk_: Also, I don't have "#!/bin/bash" at all
<streulma> I have a Mac and want to run Ubuntu on it in a Virtual Machine. What's the best option PC Users? Virtualbox or VMWare?
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: aha
<SpaceRocket> xangua, there is only local address book
<glebihan> shwouchk_, I'd try removing the shebang (I don't have one here)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> VmWARE @ streulma
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> thats what I Use
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> works very good
<wNz> I use virtualbox. its pretty straight forward.
<ikonia> streulma: whatever the mac os x platforms supports best
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> on virtual box do u have a trial peroid?
<wNz> virtual box is free
<ikonia> streulma: I'd suggest getting some experienced views from #macosx
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> well
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> if u want a free one use virtual box
<Septima> virtualbox is freeware
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> if u want more of a complete with added features
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> u should buy vmware
<Septima> vmware player is also freeware
<streulma> yes, I use Virtualbox on my 10 servers :) and run Ubuntu Server on it
<ikonia> please pay attention to what he's saying
<ikonia> he's running it on mac os x
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> mmhm
<ikonia> streulma: #macosx - the guys in there have experience and can advise you on virtualizations options
<streulma> Septima: VMware Player is not for osx users, they use VMware Fusion
<Septima> streulma: ah, that's right
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Yeah thats why i said vmware ufsion
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: Didn't work
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but ita a trial peroid
<ikonia> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: you didn't say vmware fusion
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i said vmware
<wNz> he specifically asked vbox vs vmware
<ikonia> yes, suggesting he's not fully aware of the options
<ga_sk8er> thats odd...after i changed the folder & ran the command it didnt say error but also didnt ask for the password...it was a sudo command
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> [15:18:29] »[_-S1L3NC3-_]«	 VmWARE @ streulma
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> [15:18:33] »[_-S1L3NC3-_]«	 thats what I Use
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> [15:18:38] 	 krux (~krux@50.9.78.124) left IRC. (Quit: Leaving)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> [15:18:39] »[_-S1L3NC3-_]«	 works very good
<ikonia> #macosx is the best place
<FloodBot1> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wNz> thats an assumption i dont need to make to give input on his question.
<Septima> ga_sk8er: it's installing?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Hmmm. Is this an openbox standalone session or is it lxde or something?
<cardamon> Now it's hanging at "Starting crash report"
<Rustyblade> hey guys how do you install i386 packages if ur on 64 bit?
<cardamon> Now it's hanging at "Starting crash report submission daemon"
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Not sure why it would matter
<ikonia> Rustyblade: what are you trying to install ?
<Rustyblade> I want to install wine
<Rustyblade> It says i need this
<ga_sk8er> idk the line just shows the greater than symbol
<Rustyblade> wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: this is a 'lubuntu' session
<ikonia> Rustyblade: install wine from the repos
<ikonia> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<wNz> Rustyblade: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-77def7ca75193f24e358dba3dd6bcf674bd61b37
<Septima> ga_sk8er: probably typed it wrong, hit ctrl + c
<ikonia> Rustyblade: open the package manager and install the wine package, that's it
<glebihan> shwouchk__, just to be sure, does pidgin start if you type the command in a terminal ?
<cardamon> Anyone familiar at all with the Live environment having a issues booting?
<Septima> ga_sk8er: if it's a zip file, you have to unzip it first with the 'unzip file.zip' command
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: What happens if you start openbox all by itself? Test on another tty (switch back with ctrl+alt+f7):   xinit /usr/bin/openbox -- :1 -nolisten tcp
<ga_sk8er> it is a zip file
<SpaceRocket> I added Google account to online accounts but gnome contacts is not syncing , there isn't any contact
<whoever> hi all, is there a date for 12.10 to go to lts
<ikonia> whoever: it won't
<ikonia> whoever: it will never be lts
<whoever> ikonia:  why not
<ikonia> whoever: because it is not an LTS release.
<k1l> whoever: 10.04 12.04 and 14.04 ,... will be lts. not every release will be lts
<Septima> ga_sk8er: run the unzip command on it.. if it says you're missing unzip, then type: sudo apt-get install unzip
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Does this directory exist? /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu
<whoever> ikonia: ok, i must still have release info to learn, how to dertirmin if a release is lts canidate
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Or something similar in /etc/xdg
<almoxarife> !file-roller
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<cardamon> It keeps hanging for me.  Apparently in different places.
<k1l> !lts | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<shwouchk__>   dodo3773 indeed
<ikonia> whoever: the release will be called an LTS release, if it's an LTS release.
<cardamon> Am I on mute?
<whoever> is there a date for 13.04 then
<ikonia> dodo3773: no
<dodo3773> ikonia: Huh?
<ikonia> whoever: yes, 04 2013
<ikonia> hence the name 13.04
<k1l> whoever: every 2 years is a new lt release
<ikonia> dodo3773: oops, sorry
<ikonia> cardamon: no, you're not
<dodo3773> ikonia: Oh :P
<k1l> whoever: so count from 10.04 and get the row :)
<whoever> ikonia:  i don't think 12.04 was called untill about 3 months after realse
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Is there an autostart file in there?
<cardamon> Well, at least there's that.
<ikonia> whoever: it was an LTS release before it was released.
<yeats> whoever: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-13-04-release-date-announced - note that it won't be an LTS
<ikonia> whoever: hence how people know it's na LTS
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Post it if there is
<ga_sk8er> it shows the unzip is installed
<whoever> ikonia: beasty kimico thx  and ubottu ... but your a puppet _)
<ga_sk8er> i cant get it to unzip the file
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey Where Can I Find -  zlib or trf package?
<whoever> ga_sk8er: what is the file and how are you tring to do it
<ikonia> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: in the repos
<whoever> ga_sk8er: unzip <file.zip>
<ga_sk8er> unzip Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<ikonia> it's not a zipped file
<ga_sk8er> so i have to add the .zip at the end of it?
<ikonia> it's a binaryy file
<ikonia> you run it
<ikonia> but I'd advise you not to run it
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: there is and it looks normal
<Rustyblade> wNz: is there a simpler method?
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: sec ill post it
<ikonia> ubuntu supplies xorg drivers for ati
<whoever> ga_sk8er: ./Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Rustyblade> I added the repo and it doesnt work
<ga_sk8er> then how do i  install it?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey Where Can I Find -  zlib or trf package? where is the repos?
<Septima> ga_sk8er: do: sudo sh ~/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<vklimkov_> \join #android-dev
<usr13> ga_sk8er: You should to to Hardware Drivers for it.
<whoever> ga_sk8er: the .run is the installer in this case
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: ﻿﻿http://justpaste.it/1mui
<kostkon> [_-S1L3NC3-_], search in the software centre
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: What's normal? :P Does it source .config/openbox/autostart
<usr13> ga_sk8er: Ubuntu has provisions for installing video drivers.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hmm ok
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Add "source .config/openbox/autostart.sh" to that file and reboot. does that work? maybe use teh @ symbol but I doubt its needed
<k1l> whoever: to be 100% precise, a LTS goes to LTS state, when its released its first .1 release, like 12.04.1. but overall the whole release is focused more on stability than new features. so its lts right from the beginning.
<almoxarife> ga_sk8er: have you already tried installing the vid driver via repo?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: also, if your right click openbox pipe menu isn't working you can probably comment out that pcmanfm line
<ga_sk8er> idk how
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: what do you mean by rightclick openbox pipe menu?
<ga_sk8er> i havent done any linux in about 5 years
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: when you right click the desktop. hole on ill give you screeny
<cardamon> Ubuntu.  LiveUSB.  Hang at boot.  Bad.
<almoxarife> ga_sk8er: dont go via the .run route till you tried the simpler install via 'software-center'
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: I tried running 'bash $HOME/.config/openbox/autostart' (with a @) and it didn't help. still should try 'source ...'?
<almoxarife> ga_sk8er: or use 'synaptic'
<ga_sk8er> i just thought the software center had programs like xchat or pidgin...i didnt think it had drivers
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: also, no need for reboot - logout,login suffices
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: This right click menu: http://i.imgur.com/dVjto.png
<Rustyblade> When I try to install wine i still get this
<Rustyblade> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rustyblade>  wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<Rustyblade> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> !file-tcl 8.6b2
<usr13> ga_sk8er: Run jockey-gtk or  jockey-text
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> where can i find tcl 8.6b2
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: $HOME may not be you. use full path /home/username blah blah
<Septima> Rustyblade: i'd be trying like sudo apt-get --purge remove wine* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: that doesn't make sense in a global file
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: by the way, may Iask what you use for dock/taskbar?
<silvanojunior> hi
<ga_sk8er> usr13 idk the command for that
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: The dock at the bottom is called "wbar" panel at top is "xfce4-panel"
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: anyway, I have a menu when I right click the desktop, but there are only a few programs there
<usr13> ga_sk8er: jockey-gtk (or jockey-txt) is a user interface and desktop integration for driver management
<almoxarife> ga_sk8er: alt-f2 , type 'drivers'
<Septima> ga_sk8er: if you can find the settings manager, there should be a sources listed in it and when you run that there's an additional drivers area where you can select the repo drivers
<WXZ> how do you use compiz-grid with virtual box?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: I use something called "obmenu-generator" so I don't have to menu.xml everything (just stuff I want custom)
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: cool. Anyway, can you maybe look at your global autostart file and see if it is different from mine?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Try adding this to that file:    @/home/yourusername/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: I am very much against such additions, beause globals dirs should not have references to local ones.
<diverdude> which ftp server is recommended to use nowadays?
<silvanojunior> \join #math
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: I don't use lubuntu I use openbox only. You can see it if you want though:    http://pastebin.com/wCFCRc3u
<Cong> /join #ubuntu - the slash is the wrong way around
<Bubo> How do I make a new user who will have permissions in only a specific folder and NOWHERE else?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Hmm. Does this file exist:    ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Also, I don't think you need @
<SpaceRocket> how to syn Gnome contacts with Gmail contacts?
<jrib> Bubo: permissions to do what?
<Cong> help
<Bubo> create new directory in that folder / create new txt file also
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: If that file doesn't exist try creating and add your stuff and give it another go maybe
<Bubo> with read/write permissions and no execute
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: no lxde autostart
<ga_sk8er> software center shows i  already have jockey-gtk...im downloading jocvkey-kde though
<dodo3773> Bubo: New user should only be able to access new users home directory. Need more control then that? Could you be a little more specific?
<Bubo> Ok.. umm
<mega1> in ubuntu server how do i find out my ip
<allexmb> ifconfig cmd
<streulma> mega1: ifconfig
<dodo3773> Bubo: Also, you can use sudo to create a file in / I don't see why you would want to though
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have problems , my CPU load is ~100% . And the process that does this issue has pid= 1 and it has the name of /sbin/init
<Bubo> I need to create a user who when logged in with SSH, can create new directories and files in the new user home directory but cant execute them, like executing a somekind of python script
<XATRIX> I did strace -p 1
<XATRIX> And got ton of such messages: fsync(4)                                = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)
<dodo3773> Bubo: Oh I see. So they cannot run scripts etc..?
<Flannel> Bubo: python scripts can be run without +x
<Bubo> I just want them to have mkdir, mv, rm, touch, vi foobar.txt (be able to save the file also)
<dodo3773> Bubo: If they could not execute binaries then how could they use the system in the first place?
<Bubo> I just want them to have mkdir, mv, rm, touch, vi foobar.txt (be able to save the file also) - it's so they can learn how to use the terminal :\
<Rustyblade> Max401: Dude u there?
<Bubo> What do you mean dodo3773?
<XATRIX> Any idea what can cause 100% load ? The process that does the load is /sbin/init
<daftykins> Bubo: sounds like chroot'ing you want
<daftykins> or non-persistent virtual machines
<Flannel> Bubo: Look into scponly, it will help you set up what you want.
<dodo3773> Bubo: Oh I see. Hmm. Well, they would need access to /usr/bin /bin etc.. to run the programs you want them too. Or you will have tpo create a second virtual environment for them which may be easier
<Flannel> Bubo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/scponly-limited-shell-for-secure-file-transfers.html
<Bubo> I don't know what that means but I need this for a friends of mine who don't know how to use the termianl and want to learn to. So I want to setup an account for them so they can learn how to navigate in the terminal..
<Flannel> Bubo: but you don't trust them?
<dodo3773> Bubo: chroot jail of some kind. Listen to daftykins
<Bubo> No, I don't trust them
<daftykins> Bubo: can you not just help them run a LiveCD?
<Bubo> Oh that would be harder :D
<dodo3773> Bubo: Doesn't mean they can't break out of it though if they were good enough
<Bubo> That's why I am asking here..
<Flannel> Bubo: alright.  Look into scponly.  I believe it uses chroot as an underlying method, but helps you set it up.
<MarcN> anyone have experience with gcstar and tellico?  They are collection managers of things.
<Bubo> Ok Flannel I will now
<daftykins> yeah i remember using scponly
<Rustyblade> Guys I am trying to install wine and I have tried everything I always get this error
<Rustyblade> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rustyblade>  wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<Rustyblade> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Faceless> I would like to install Ubuntu without GUI, is it possible?
<bekks> Faceless: Yes.
<daftykins> Faceless: get ubuntu server, or the alternate install ISO
<Faceless> daftykins: It contains extra stuff tho, right?
<bekks> Faceless: No.
<daftykins> Faceless: which one?
<nko> hi to all, someone could help me to config an old webacam to ubuntu 10.04?
<Faceless> Preinstalled
<Rustyblade> So no one can help me?
<daftykins> Faceless: well you can get a minimal install image too i think
<daftykins> used to be called the 'net install' CD in debian terms
<Rustyblade> Feels ignored*
<Flannel> mini install uses the same installer as alternate, so they both have the same options.
<dodo3773> Rustyblade: what's up? Can't install wine?
<Rustyblade> yeah
<Rustyblade> I get this
<Rustyblade> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rustyblade>  wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<Rustyblade> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<FloodBot1> Rustyblade: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Did you sort out your autostart problem?
<Faceless> daftykins: Doesn't it contain LAMP-server, SSH-server and such?
<daftykins> Rustyblade: sorry. can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<daftykins> Faceless: those are only installed if you select them at the start - with server
<dodo3773> Rustyblade: sudo apt-get -f install
<gianfranco> !list
<ubottu> gianfranco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> Faceless: if you say no to any roles, it leaves you with practically nothing
<Faceless> daftykins: Oh, ok, thanks!
<daftykins> np :)
<XATRIX> Any idea what can cause 100% load ? The process that does the load is /sbin/init
<nko> the webcam is "Aiptek PenCam 1"
<gilligan_> can anyone tell me where/when/how a gnome or unity session restores display settings on start up ? After initially configuring my setup with amdcccle the settings are loaded when i start a gnome or unity session but not when I use something lightweight (fluxbox/awesome/etc) Does anyone know if there is a way I can trigger this ?
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444054/
<dodo3773> Rustyblade: Listen to daftykins
<Rustyblade> Thats what I get
<Rustyblade> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444054/
<dodo3773> Rustyblade: Have you "sudo apt-get update" yet
<daftykins> Rustyblade: oh, ok that's weird. umm, ^ what dodo said
<flac-min> good afternoon everyone, does anyone have a good tutorial for setting up a postfix mail server? I cannot find one that works!
<Rustyblade> Yeah I did
<gianfranco> hi
<streulma> flac-min: yes
<flac-min> can has?
<streulma> flac-min: can help you private
<gianfranco> !list
<Rustyblade> I think I need to install a i386 package to a 64 bit
<flac-min> Im following a bunch to the "T" and they just fail
<gianfranco> !list
<Rustyblade> daftykins: so you can't help me :(
<daftykins> Rustyblade: sorry was in another chan, multi-tasking
<daftykins> what makes you think you've got an arch issue?
<Rustyblade> oh XD
<Rustyblade> Cause when I do "sudo apt-get install wine1.4"
<Rustyblade> I get this
<dodo3773> Rustyblade: Why not just apt-get install wine
<dodo3773> Rustyblade: Instead of wine1.4
<Rustyblade> It says i need wine1.4
<dodo3773> Rustyblade: What says that?
<Rustyblade> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rustyblade>  wine : Depends: wine1.5 but it is not going to be installed
<Rustyblade> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Flannel> Rustyblade: What sort of package pinning/holding have you done?
<daftykins> Rustyblade: 64-bit install i take it? is it not possibly as simple as not having the universe and multiverse mirrors enabled ?
<Rustyblade> daftykins: Yeah I am 64 bit so how do i do it?
<daftykins> it's possible there's an issue installing 32-bit WINE on a 64-bit host, i'm not sure
<Flannel> Rustyblade: Please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy wine wine1.4 wine1.4-amd64 wine1.4-i386`
<daftykins> lemme googleify it
<ga_sk8er> i was able to run the .run file in command by this one site i  found
<ga_sk8er> then part of it says to execute the file in terminal
<Rustyblade> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444063/
<ga_sk8er> im not sure on how to do that
<ga_sk8er> i type execute filename & i get nothing
<daftykins> ga_sk8er: are you sure you can trust the source? "./file.run" would do it after chmod'ing +x
<jrib> ga_sk8er: what is this .run file for?
<ga_sk8er> video card driver
<daftykins> ga_sk8er: you must always './file' instead of 'file' as a security sorta mechanism
<Flannel> Yes.  Rustyblade, your PPA is causing your headaches.
<jrib> ga_sk8er: is there a reason you aren't using the repositories?
<daftykins> Rustyblade: ah-har ye were sources.list modding, tut tut ;)
<Flannel> Rustyblade: Do you want wine? or wine1.4?
<ga_sk8er> idk what ur talking about
<bekks> daftykins: It has nothing to do with security. It has something to do with the fact the current directory possibly not being in $PATH
<Rustyblade> Flannel: Wine1.4 :D
<ga_sk8er> i used the software center to try to look for my driver & got nothing
<DarkPhonix> hi all
<DarkPhonix> my ubutntu install freezes at the grub screen
<DarkPhonix> no timeout counter, no keyboard response
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: What driver are you looking for?
<Flannel> Rustyblade: disable the wine ppa, then do a source update, then we'll start over with error messages again.
<DarkPhonix> alreayd tried to grub-install same thing
<DarkPhonix> any ideas how to fix this?
<jrib> ga_sk8er: what card?
<ga_sk8er> i have the driver downloaded from the ati site (the linux version) i  just cant get the .run file to install it
<ga_sk8er> x300
<usr13> ga_sk8er: You may have to enable the executable bit
<Evil_Eric> hey guys hows it going its been awhile since ive been active here and here is my issue in ubuntu 12.04LTS 64bit i want to remove or hide the im status with out removing the entire indicator bar thanks
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: Does this help?:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ga_sk8er> i checked the box for it to run in terminal if thats what u mean
<Rustyblade> Flannel: Alright done
<WXZ> I need to figure out how to do optimal package selection, given a list of packages, how do I find the minimal # of packages to install to install all the packages?
<jrib> WXZ: i'm curious why you want to do this
<Rustyblade> Flannel: Should try "sudo apt-get install wine" again?
<dodo3773> WXZ: What do you mean? Like a dependency tree?
<WXZ> dodo3773: yes
<mega1> how do i see what services are running
<WXZ> jrib: because I've got my synaptic history files, and I want to know exactly what it is I marked for installation
<dodo3773> WXZ: Do you have this command:    apt-rdepends
<ga_sk8er> theres 3 options for downloaidng this file ...a debian.tar.gz ...a ubuntu4.dsc....a orig.tar.gz
<Rustyblade> Flannel: What now?
<Cong> A dependency tree it all the files that are need to run a program.
<jrib> ga_sk8er: is nothing available to you when you go to "software sources" and look in the "additional drivers" tab?
<Septima> ga_sk8er: chmod +x blah.run
<CrazyZurfer> Hi, when i'm watching a video in full screen mode the screensaver starts anyway and it is very annoying, is there a way to stop it? thanks!
<WXZ> dodo3773: downloading now
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: did not solve it
<Flannel> Rustyblade: Yeah, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<DarkPhonix> anyone.. ubuntu grub freeze on menu?
<dodo3773> WXZ: Downloading what? Just put that in your terminal and see if it is what you want. No need to download anything I dont think?
<jrib> WXZ: you can probably just use apt-mark to list the packages you installed manually
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Huh. Weird. Did it work the other way (the way you didn't want to do it)?
<WXZ> dodo3773: I don't have it, that's why I need to install it
<jrib> WXZ: or some related command
<dodo3773> WXZ: Oh gotcha ;)
<ga_sk8er> septima... itried that & it dontlook like its doing anything
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: my wife just got home, so I left the pc for a moment. I did try adding to the global file (but without the explicit home dir) and also to .../lxsession/...
<Rustyblade> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444070/
<Evil_Eric> my issue in ubuntu 12.04LTS 64bit i want to remove or hide the im status with out removing the entire indicator bar thanks
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Okay lets try just adding a single app to the global file and see if that works
<Flannel> Rustyblade: Alright.  What package pinning/holding have you done?  That seems to be the problem, is that it's not going to install anything until you fix the broken packages.
<Rustyblade> Flannel: I have no idea how to do that
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Wait a minute. Does lubuntu already source ~/.config/autostart??
<Rustyblade> Flannel: Do I use Synaptic
<Cong> Evil_Eric, that's not possible.
<Evil_Eric> thanks cong
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: You created this file & it didn't work either: ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<Flannel> Rustyblade: You can. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto explains what it is.  We're not trying to get you to do it, just trying to figure out if you *have* done it.  Can you please pastebin /etc/apt/preferences/ and also the contents of any files in /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<Cong> Evil_Eric, your welcome.
<CrazyZurfer> thanks ;)
<CrazyZurfer> Hi, when i'm watching a video in full screen mode the screensaver starts anyway and it is very annoying, is there a way to stop it? thanks!
<ga_sk8er> im ready to just format my linux partition & give up
<jrib> ga_sk8er: is nothing available to you when you go to "software sources" and look in the "additional drivers" tab?
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: I don't think lubuntu sources .config/autostart
<ga_sk8er> no its empty
<ga_sk8er> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Cornwallis> crazyzurfer: can't you just go system settings>brightness and lock>turn screen when inactive for: never?
<Cong> Do I need to worry about fragmentation on EXT2 filesystems?
<jrib> ga_sk8er: did you follow the link on the wiki that you were given earlier?  Did you check that there actually is a proprietary driver for your card available?
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: actually, it does source .config/autostart, but as a dir that is full of .Desktop files. Can I just put a bash script there (or a symlink to an exec)?
<prodnix> hi all, Im using 12.10 with gnome. the desktop feel very laggy and a constant low fps but glxgears runs at 350 fps, any ideas?
<ga_sk8er> so many ppl were giving links & terminal commands, idk whickh link ur referring to
<jrib> !ati | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<CrazyZurfer> Cornwallis: I want the screen to get black for energy saving, and is annoying to go to settings everytime I'm going to see a youtube video, or a movie, etc
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Just create a .desktop file that execs your autostart or a script of choosing etc..
<Cornwallis> I'm not sure how to prevent that then. aside from just changing the setting back the next time.
<ga_sk8er> i was gonna try the repositories like someone suggested but theres 3 different file types to download. nobody answered me which one to get
<ga_sk8er> orig.tar.gz....debian.tar.gz....or ubuntu4.dsc
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: that feels a bit convulted. Is that how you do it?
<jrib> ga_sk8er: you just said that there were no drivers available to you in "additional drivers". If there were drivers available to you in the repositories, they would be listed there.  I strongly recommend you read the link ubottu just gave and follow the steps there
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: No I don't have to do any of this stuff. I use openbox without all the bells and whistles of lxde
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: I see
<ga_sk8er> ok
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: I don't use a dm either.
<kostkon> CrazyZurfer, try caffeine. https://launchpad.net/caffeine The download link is this:  https://launchpad.net/caffeine/2.4/2.4.1/+download/caffeine_2.4.1%2B419%7Eoneiric1_all.deb
<ga_sk8er> i have a proprietary driver...i downloaded a driver straight from ati for linux...u asked if i had proprietary or not
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: ah
<JoeQuery> What terminal/stty option would cause my terminal to echo commands back to me after I press enter?
<CrazyZurfer> Kostkon: Thanks, I'll try
<JoeQuery> If I do `ls hahaha`, I see "ls hahah" on the next line and then the result
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: mine is like this (I use zsh):    /etc/inittab -> .zprofile -> .xinitrc
<jrib> ga_sk8er: again, I'm going to suggest you follow the steps on the link ubottu gave you.  Make sure you follow the initial steps there which include figuring out what driver is right for your card and works on your ubuntu version (if such a driver exists).
<ga_sk8er> oh i am following those instructions
<jrib> ga_sk8er: ok
<ga_sk8er> someone had asked if i had proprietary or not...i was just answering their question
<jrib> !who | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ga_sk8er> ok sorry
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: ah, wow
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: hardcore
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Meh, I like things a little more transparent I guess.
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: so no login either?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: autologin from inittab
<igle> hi
<ga_sk8er> when i went to the site of supported video cards, mine isnt in the list
<dodo3773> igle: hey
<jrib> ga_sk8er: this should tell you something
<y0gu> hi
<dodo3773> y0gu: hey
<ga_sk8er> the page he sent me to read talks about ubuntu 10 & ubuntu 9...it dont mention ubuntu 12 on that help page. maybe my card is supported in ubuntu 12
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: I guess this is not a laptop then...
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: My computer? Yes it's a laptop
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Why would it matter either way?
<asdabep> k
<Kilumnati> running ubuntu 12.10.. i had to do a clean install of win 8..  after tyring ot fix the mbr cause ubuntu was missing.. well now ubuntu comes up on mbr.. but my win 8 is missing.. help
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: When you start your computer at the login screen do you have other sessions to pick from? There may be an openbox-session or alternate that could have saved us all this time??
<jrib> ga_sk8er: what driver is in use now?
<Septima> Kilumnati: run: sudo update-grub
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: there is an openbox session
<Kilumnati> i did that..
<Septima> Kilumnati: and it said?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Well when you pick openbox session does the openbox autostart work?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: I am surprised that lxde doesn't have some sort of autostart gui or something
<Kilumnati> no error
<Kilumnati> no erros.. but now when i boot.. i only get ubuntu as option
<Kilumnati> no win 8
<Septima> Kilumnati: but it listed windows?
<Kilumnati> i even now ran win 8 cd to do repair.. and it coudlnt repair it
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: it did work!
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Oh cool :)
<aaas> how can I change to a different user temproarily.... i want to test some permisisons with the 'mediatomb' user
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: however, I have no dock nor anything now
<jrib> aaas: su - USER
<ga_sk8er> jrib....how do i  find out the currnet driver in use?
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: besides dock, anything specific I should start?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Cause the dock etc.. is not in your openbox autostart file
<Septima> Kilumnati: it should have listed what it was adding to the grub menu when you executed sudo update-grub
<aaas> jrib thanks
<jrib> ga_sk8er: you could read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<opalepatrick> any idea how to use hamster time tracker across distros
<Kilumnati> ill try again
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Also, if you like simple vanilla openbox may be worth looking at crunchbang. They slap it all together pretty nice if you ask me
<ga_sk8er> jrib i looked up ubuntu 12 hardware & my video card is compatible with version 12
<jrib> ga_sk8er: can you show me your link?
<Septima> Kilumnati: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<opalepatrick> atm the db file is in with the app
<qwebirc45961> I have got a question which might or might not be stupid; I have a HDD with tons of stuff in it. I want to put Ubuntu 12.10 in it by using Universal USB installer. That'd not cause a lose by any means, would it? Like HDD getting formatted or anything.
<ga_sk8er> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/video.html
<zoidberg-> escott: Yeah I have an encrypted home partition.. sorry for late response got pulled off computer :-(
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: Did you ever try the link I sent you earlier?
<Septima> qwebirc45961: if you chose the partition which contains your stored files, yes.. ubuntu's installer would format it
<ga_sk8er> dodo which link did u  send?
<jrib> ga_sk8er: that doesn't say anything about ubuntu and in any case just says you should use the "radeon" driver
<qwebirc45961> Aw.
<qwebirc45961> All right, thanks, Septima.
<Septima> qwebirc45961: you might alternatively download a gparted disk or fire up the ubuntu disk in live cd mode and install gparted, and use gparted to etch yourself some partitions for install
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: interesting
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: This one (updated Dec 7 2012):    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Septima> qwebirc45961: like 150 gb ext4 for root / and like 4 gb for swap space or whatever you need for your uses and system
<qwebirc45961> Septima: I'll just try to find a USB stick or simply burn a CD.
<qwebirc45961> No need to bother that much. Thanks for the help.
<qwebirc45961> Later.
<Evil_Eric> hey cong you still here?
<ga_sk8er> dodo3773 i was gonna install using the repositories but idk which to use
<ga_sk8er> i have the driver downloaded straight from the site. i  just cant figure out how to get it to install
<Cong> Evil_Eric, yeah
<jrib> ga_sk8er: what driver is in use now?
<Evil_Eric> i was able to hide the im status
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: Why would you want to get the driver straight from the site instead of following the instructions in the link I just sent you
<flins> whats up ppl
<ga_sk8er> idk which one to install...theres 3 differnt file types
<Evil_Eric> but now my issue is that ubuntu wants to reinstall the package i had modify and even locking the package dosent work because its the same numbers
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: ??
<Cong> Evil_Eric, congrats.
<Evil_Eric> thanks cong
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: how is it with packages though? Large repositories?
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: Okay baby steps. Pastebin this for us:     lspci -vvnn | grep VGA
<usr13> ga_sk8er: What is your video card?  (What does lspci say about it?
<ga_sk8er> orig.tar.gz       debian.tar.gz    or 0ubuntu4.dsc
<usr13> ga_sk8er: lspci |grep VGA
<Evil_Eric> cong got any sujestions for this other issue?
<Kilumnati> the commands in terminal didnt work.. gonna try making the iso cd repair
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: debian repos. not sure how big. used to be ubuntu based but they moved away from that for some reason. debian repos are pretty big though
<Bull_Dim> x
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Guess it depends what you need.
<zoidberg-> Hey guys, i have a really wierd problem on Ubuntu server (latest 64bit version).  i setup ssh keys, and now when i try logging in i get pubkey access denied errors repeatedly and then all of a sudden it allows me in, check out this: http://codepad.org/XD5lXU6d - It is a vmware guest, running on an vmware esxi host.  Whats even stranger is, when i get the failed ssh attempts, i jump onto the vmware console for that vm, logi
<prodnix> Any ideas why my gnome feels incredibly unresponsive
<Kilumnati> how can i get it to boot like this..   http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Windows8BMa11.jpg
<Cong> Evil_Eric, what's the problem again?
<usr13> ga_sk8er: Did you run jockey-gtk ?
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: complete debian repos?
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: Yeah listen to usr13 just: lspci | grep VGA
<ga_sk8er> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<guntbert> zoidberg-: your question got cut off - #ubuntu-server might be better suited anyway
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: What do you mean by complete? Yeah I guess. It's a debian based distro
<ga_sk8er> usr13 idk how to run it
<Evil_Eric> ubuntu wants to reinstall the package i had to modify but its the same version number on the package and just locking the package isnt working
<ga_sk8er> software center shows it is installed but it must be one of those programs that runs from terminal cause im not finding it
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: in that case, nice
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: I don't have to mess with Xorg.conf, etc though to get it working, right?
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Yeah. Not too bad. The install is really nice too. You'll see if you ever test it in a vm or something
<Cong> Evil_Eric, you don't have to install it though. It's unlike the evil Windows update that wants to update when you shutdown.
<Evil_Eric> i know but its agrovating seeing it in my update box
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: You shouldn't. It's not really a diy distro except the openbox stuff (but it kinda sounds like you already know what you're doing there).
<greenbrother> dvb-t af9015 driver for ubuntu 12.10?
<RIb00n> anyone can help me please, i am trying to burn a audio cd with brasero but it doesn t accept mp3 ...
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: It is lvm partitions though just so you know
<ga_sk8er> usr13 how do i  run jockey?
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: laptop or desktop
<ga_sk8er> desktop
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: that's not a problem
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: I'm not 100% sure I'll actually install it, but I am downloading now.
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: slap it in a vm and see if you liek it
<usr13> ga_sk8er: Open a terminal, type jockey-gtk  and hit Enter key.
<ga_sk8er> (jockey-gtk:8647): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<usr13> ga_sk8er: I would install mesa-utils if I were you.
<RIb00n> anyone can help me please, i am trying to burn a audio cd with brasero but it doesn t accept mp3 ...
<ga_sk8er> sudo ap-get mesa-utils install
<ga_sk8er> is that the right command
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: I'll do that :)
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: Cool ;). Glad you sorted out your auostart thing too
<greenbrother> can you help me? I search dvb-t af9015 driver for ubutnu 12.10
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<shwouchk__> dodo3773: :) thanks
<dodo3773> shwouchk__: You're welcome. Happy to help
<mega1> i upgraded my server from 10.04 to 12.04 now noip is not running how do i start it
<ga_sk8er> dodo3773 ok i  think its installed now
<dodo3773> usr13: ^^
<ga_sk8er> oh sorry
<ga_sk8er> usr13 i think itsa installed now
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: did you open a terminal emulator and try "jockey-gtk" again?
<ga_sk8er> dodo3773 (jockey-gtk:9206): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<usr13> ga_sk8er: What version of Ubuntu do you have?  12.04?
<ga_sk8er> yes 12.04
<usr13> ga_sk8er: Fully updated?
<ga_sk8er> i downloaded & installed last night
<usr13> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<streulma> no Geomajas user in the house? :)
<dodo3773> ga_sk8er: Did you add any 3rd party ppas on this system?
<ga_sk8er> only steam & then i  got wine from the software center
<ga_sk8er> usr13...no updates to install...fully updated
<dodo3773> I'm outta here. Take care everyone. shwouchk__ later
<usr13> ga_sk8er:  grep 370 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sach> Does anyone know how to use pdfsam in ubuntu 12.04?
<ga_sk8er> usr13 no such file or directory
<ga_sk8er> im about ready to throw tux through a window & get an apple :D
<usr13> ga_sk8er: Do you have the Xserver running?
<ga_sk8er> idk what that is
<Tux> Hello.
<Tux> ga_sk8er, do you have a graphical interface running on that computer at the moment?
<her_or_no_one> get the apple first before you throw anything
<ga_sk8er> idk
<ga_sk8er> all i know is when i go to play the game, it shows a lot of weird graphics & cant see whats supposed to be seen. i  thought it might be video card driver
<Kilumnati> Septima thank you very much. the boot repair disk fixed teh problem.. thanks..
<usr13> ga_sk8er: lsmod |grep radeon
<usr13> ga_sk8er: Tell us what that says ^^^
<blaz_> hi... quick and possible stupid question... :D is it possible to install a 64 bit program for unix on a 32 bit machine?
<blaz_> asking for matlab 2012b
<ga_sk8er> it isnt showing anything
<usr13> ga_sk8er: grep vesa /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> What does  ^^^^^  say?
<ga_sk8er> grep: /var/log/Xorg.0.xorg: No such file or directory
<blaz_> anyone?
<ga_sk8er> i gotta go for now
<blaz_> how bout is tere any difference runnig matlab for unix vs. matlab via wine?
<ga_sk8er> ill be back on later
<ProfessorBacon> in 12.04, once in a while all my files disappear and things stop working.  if i log off then on again all is well.  any ideas where i can look for details on what happened?
<brun0> hi, how can i remap my ctrl key to caps lock in terminal ?
<ga_sk8er> usr13 thanks for the help so far
<brun0> somebody ?
<elisa871> Do you know how to fix this? "Unable to locate package hadoop-zookeeper"
<brun0> somebody know how can i remap my ctrl key to caps lock in terminal ?
<KI4RO> brun0, You have to allow more than 30 seconds for an answer...asking over and over and over every 30 seconds will not help
<IdleOne> elisa871: there is a zookeeper package but i don't see hadoop-zookeeper
<brun0> exit
<mega1> how do i mike a file so anyone can edit it
<Cong> chmod +rw [FILE]
<dr_willis> Or utilize groups
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<master> Hello ! How can I change the ethernet mac of a connection in Ubuntu ? Can anyone help me?
<mega1> i had to reinstall noip2 and when i ran noip2 it could not edir the conf file
<Catbuntu> hey
<mega1> it says no-ip2.conf is read only how do i change this
<usr13> mega1: Why do you need noip2?
<mega1> so i can login from outside
<elisa871> what should I do?  hadoop-0.20-native : Depends: libzip1 but it is not installable
<mega1> i have put my website on my server
<mega1> is there anything i can do
<usr13> mega1: You used sudo, right?
<TheLordOfTime> elisa871, perhaps running sudo apt-gete install libzip1 and seeing what the issue is with that?
<mega1> yes
<TheLordOfTime> elisa871, if libzip1 can't be installed, it should be able to say why when you specifically state you want to install it.
<cirwin> I just added a second hard disk to my laptop — how do I make it always mount encrypted?
<lupeng> hi anu
<ZombieRamen> i'm not sure if ubuntu uses the same drivers, but i'm having some driver problems in linux mint 13 (derived from 12.04)
<TheLordOfTime> !mint | ZombieRamen
<ubottu> ZombieRamen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> ZombieRamen  and we don't know how the mint people changed things to make it 'mint'
<ZombieRamen> i'm on intel integrated graphics, and i'm getting really poor performance in 3d applications and rainbow artifacts
<ZombieRamen> i think i may have tried the mint irc already
<TheLordOfTime> ZombieRamen, Mint isn't supported here in this channel.  For Mint support, you'll have to ask on #linuxmint-help over on irc.spotchat.org
<TheLordOfTime> ZombieRamen, Mint tweaks the repositories a bit after they "derive" from 12.04, so we can't really help with Mint that much.
<usr13> mega1: Where is the config file?  Is it /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf ?
<``q> hello.  trying to look for the best solution to "lock down" ubuntu, autologin + only run one java app, and block all access to the system.  apparently in 12.04 some options to do that have vanished.  any suggestions ?
<allexmb> ``q, scripting such up
<lune> bonsoir qui parle français
<allexmb> init=/script
<``q> i also want to disable,  right click on desktop, ctrl+alt+backspace, ctrl+alt+del,  etc
<anton__> alex biste noch da
<``q> allexmb: please elaborate?
<allexmb> yeah
<fuzai> How do i change what ubuntu uses as a default home directory for new users?
<``q> i'm looking into  using  xfdesktop  instead of the default ubuntu interface
<allexmb> ``q, init=/java-app does it
<allexmb> booting the kernel with it
<``q> allexmb: could you point me what script you are referring to, (where to put it in? )
<``q> xsession somehwere?
<allexmb> there is none yet, gotta code it in case u want
<allexmb> however
<allexmb> its prolly not what ure looking for
<allexmb> wjat changes u wanna do
<allexmb> install and remove the all software u wish via apt and have your system as you wish
<``q> no
<``q> the default autologin user cannot do anything, except for use a java swing application
<``q> can't view files, menu's, start terminal, reboot, etc
<``q> change settings, etc
<XicaSinCamNiFoto> .
<Claire> Hi, the command to remount a FS that went RO is "mount -n -o remount /" correct?
<asdabep> Claire: "sudo mount -a" that work ?=
<allexmb> ``q, this is the so named session manager or something , login manager
<allexmb> look around for alternatives
<allexmb> apt-cache search display manager
<Claire> asdabep that does not work for some reason
<asdabep> Claire: thats weird.. did you check fstab ?
<Claire> check for what exactly
<Claire> "mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/mapper/tempnet-root /" when I try this directly I get "mount: cannot remount block device /dev/mapper/tempnet-root read-write, is write-protected "
<Claire> Is there anyway to remove that write protection?
<roo__> ?
<Claire> ok anyone for how you remove the write protected flag from a filesystem without restarting?
<escott> Claire, why is a dev mapper device marked write protected?
<escott> Claire, what is the underlying device?
<Claire> harddrive
<escott> Claire, so this is LVM?
<Claire> lvm?
<allexmb> Claire, try with -o force too
<Claire> allexmb force makes the command invalid
<allexmb> hm
<allexmb> maybe -f works
<Claire> allexmb nope
<allexmb> k sorry then
<Claire> escott what did you mean lvm?
<allexmb> whats the story with the write protection
<escott> Claire, why is there a /dev/mapper/tempnet-root?
<escott> Claire, why are you using the dm system. this looks like LVM, but dm can do lots of things so I want to verify
<Claire> escott just using what was listed in fstab after my first command said that / wasnt mounted or is a bad option and I know it is mounted
<escott> Claire, did you install ubuntu after fedora? is this some kind of exotic hardware?
<Claire> escott and I am just using what was default installed with server 12.10
<Claire> escott no this was a fresh ubuntu install
<escott> does server use LVM by default? I've never installed it. anyone know?
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, in the installation process, did you choose to use LVM?
<TheLordOfTime> escott, last i checked, its not by default, and it should be asking you whether to use LVM or not
<Claire> escott thelordoftime I dont even know what lvm is, i just used the default everything
 * TheLordOfTime obtains an Ubu SErver 12.10 ISO
<blackshirt> escott, i think it could be choosen at install process
<Claire> reardless is there a way to set my file system to not write prtected so I can rmeount this drive?
<escott> Claire, in any case while TheLordOfTime fires up vbox can you put on paste.ubuntu.com the output of "sudo parted -l" and "lspci"
<Claire> regardless*
<bellhuey> hey is there any advice for installing ubuntu on an ssd? I remember hearing that there are some tweaks that should be made
<escott> !ssd
<escott> bellhuey, sometimes people turn off the journal. you can also turn on trim
<Claire> http://pastebin.com/08anMqnx
<Claire> thats the first
<TheLordOfTime> escott, you may be waiting a bit for me to get the ISO, D/L speeds here are crap right now due to regional routing issues
<escott> bellhuey, you could also try a filesystem designed around ssd including things like btrfs, although i question the value of that for consumer ssd
 * TheLordOfTime points at the 20 minute download wait
<bellhuey> escott: is btrfs production ready for ubuntu?
<Claire> http://pastebin.com/dzSDjyYb is the second escott
<escott> TheLordOfTime, well its lvm according to parted
<TheLordOfTime> escott, last i checked it shouldnt be LVM by default
<Hwkiller> bellhuey: you only need to enable TRIM and change the scheduler
<Hwkiller> really, you only *need* to enable TRIM, but changing the io scheduler is also recommended
<bellhuey> Hwkiller: do you know of any resources that explain how I can do this?
<escott> Claire, what is the output or "runlevel" at the moment
<Claire> escot N 2
<Hwkiller> http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<Hwkiller> bellhuey: ^^
<escott> Claire, how did you get into this read-only filesystem situation?
<bellhuey> Hwkiller: beautiful, thanks
<Claire> escott 5 minecraft servers programmed by a monkey on crack causing file errors, I tthought I stopped it from doing this in the fstab and remounting always worked befpore, but guess not
<escott> Claire, (a) no program unless it is going O_DIRECT should be able to damage the filesystem, and even O_DIRECT should be safe (b) not sure how you would fix this via fstab (c) you should be running fsck if you ever have errors (d) can you send the output of dmesg via paste.ubuntu.com
<Claire> I removed the oprion to remount read only in fstab, its either I have gone through 5 brand new harddrives or it is specificly that one piece of software, and here you go http://pastebin.com/KsF1BPKM
<tizz> greetings, i am trying to set an exe file to open in wine by default, but when i goto the properties of the file, wine isnt listed in the "open with tab"
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, ever think you're just wearing out your drives?  (and pastebin.com != paste.ubuntu.com)
<Claire> within a week a piece? doubtfull, not running that much that hard
 * TheLordOfTime sees I/O errors
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, you realize Minecraft pretty much constantly writes to the drive?
<TheLordOfTime> Minecraft is pretty stressful on servers
<Claire> when someone is onm, the servers have been dead because this is continously happening
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, now you know why I keep about 20 spare hot-swappable drives for my RAID array nearby ;P
<Claire> not to mention this was running just fine with this same setup on another computer, this didnt start untill we switched from ubuntu 10. something or another to 12 and our own server
<Claire> simply, hi shappened before, I remounted, checked the disk and it came back clean, this time its write protected, all I need is  to remove that write protection, I'll do another fsck and things will be fine
<Claire> wow i butchered that first part it has happened*
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, i think you'll have a reboot, if its loaded actively while write-protected, well...
<TheLordOfTime> and if the I/O errors return, you'll be in for even more crap.
<Ben64> Claire: fsck from a livecd or something
<TheLordOfTime> i agree with Ben64, fsck from a livecd/liveusb
<Claire> its the same load of crap every time this happens, rebooting is not an option because I do not have physical access to this computer
<TheLordOfTime> you'll still need to reboot.
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, is this a dedi in some datacenter?
<Claire> yes
<Ben64> you cannot fsck from itself, that is bad
<escott> Claire, the remount ro on errors is there fore your protection. by taking that out you give the system no choice, either corrupt the disk further or blow up
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, file a support ticket with the datacenter and have THEM fsck it.
<Ben64> fsck even warns you about it - WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Ben64> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<Claire> trying to avoid 1-2 week down time
<Ben64> it takes like 10 minutes to fsck :|
<escott> Claire, if you are eating drives with that system then it is something else... unstable power supply, inadequate ventilation, dust, etc
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, tis either 1-2 week downtime, or server death ;P
<TheLordOfTime> i agree with escott
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, and the fact you don't have direct access since its a dedi provided by some datacenter, only the datacenter itself can truly help
<dr_willis> mice building a nest in the case. ;)
<TheLordOfTime> (hence why they keep support ticket systems around)
<Claire> I monitor tempatures and voltages and tested the system myself, its the same exact set of symptoms every single time and it is soley isolated to after the servers startup, and this exact setup was used before on a much inferior system with lesser drives
<Ben64> must not be a very good datacenter if they replaced the drive 5 times and not checked anything else for a problem
<Claire> and every time a fsck shows corruption in the world files, removes them and then it says there is no issue
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, wait, you're making 0 sense.
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, is this a system *you* own that's co-located in a datacenter, or a system provided to you by the provider for that datacenter?
<Claire> i own that is co-located
<TheLordOfTime> if its a colo you have the right usually to get physical access to the machine in an emergency
<Ben64> then you have a hardware error most likely
<Ben64> i'd vote power supply
<TheLordOfTime> agreed with Ben64
<allexmb> claire, need an admin ?
<TheLordOfTime> I'm voting hard drive overuse, 5 minecraft servers + constant writing = bad.
<Ben64> oh 5 servers on one drive?
<escott> Claire, there have been fs bugs before, but they are pretty well flushed out except for unusual filesystems or unusual mount options
<TheLordOfTime> Ben64, that's what they said, 5 minecraft servers on one system.  and that's pretty taxing given Minecraft does constant drive writes.
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> lots of tiny files being changed constantly
<TheLordOfTime> Yeeup.
<TheLordOfTime> ... crap that wasn't meant for here.
<Claire> then why would this work fine in all my other setups and, 1 minecraft server has the ability to corrupt drives, Ive seen it myself, Im not trying to debate the cause, I have seen it first hand, Im just trying to get an answer to remouting the filesystem without write-protection or simply force the remount
 * TheLordOfTime meant to say "mhm"
<escott> even then the drive should be able to handle lots of scattered rights unless there was something else aggravating the situation
<escott> writes
<Ben64> Claire: you need to fix it first
<TiagoTiago> hi
<TheLordOfTime> also agreed with escott, but i've also seen drives damaged en-route to datacenters just by in transit.
<Claire> I cant fix something that is untouchable, the drive needs to be writable beforw I can do anything
<TheLordOfTime> escott, so its quite possible the drives were... "damaged' in some way en route to the Datacenter they're co-loing with.
<Ben64> Claire: you cannot fix it from the system. you need a livecd or something
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, i gave you the two solutions: (1) go request access to the machine directly, or (2) file a support ticket for them to fsck it.
<escott> Claire, who is actually installing the drive
<rob0> Ubuntu 10.4 LTS: I need to do SASL client AUTH using LOGIN mechanism. I don't see a libsasl2-modules-login package. How do I get LOGIN mechanism support?
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, otherwise, we can't really help you, you *need* a live environment to fsck, otherwise it damages things.
<GEEGEEGEE`> how do i find my sound device on ubuntu?
<GEEGEEGEE`> like /dev/ ...
<Claire> I installed the first two and they did the last 3, it is extremely unlikely that 5 drives fail at the same eaxt and I mean down to the hour, times after install.
<TiagoTiago> quick question: do i need to use  the livedisk mode on a removable USB drive to have Ubuntu work without hitches on different machines or can i install it the normal way on the USB disk and it will still load all the right drivers etc when i plug it on another machine?
<Ben64> Claire: right, you probably have another hardware problem
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, unlikely but not impossible.  there's many reasons you could be dying out, could be powersupply or other hardware issues.
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, NONE OF WHICH is going to be fixed unless you ask the datacenter to take a look (FILE A SUPPORT TICKET)
<dr_willis> the creepers are eating all the bits and bytes. ;)
<TheLordOfTime> datacenters usually have on-call techs for issues when you or a designated person can't get to the datacenter.
<TheLordOfTime> escott, got the ISO, standby for server ISO default stuffs.
<rob0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cyrus <-- this is about Cyrus IMAP, not Cyrus SASL
<escott> Claire, are your mount options unusual
<Claire> I tested everything thorougly and had them do so as well.  Again, if I do not start the software it does not corrupt, those servers are programmed ass backwards and I have personally seen my self what they do.  Just because it likes to trash its world file does not mean the device needs to be remounted, thats the core issue right there, the servers can corrupt them selves to nothing for all I care, but ubuntu wanting to hop in on the 
<Claire> this was specificly disabled on my last setup and it never happened after the fiest time over 2 years
<Ben64> Claire: then save the world files on a ramdrive?
<GEEGEEGEE`> how do i find my sound device on ubuntu? Like /dev/ ...
<escott> Claire, one thing you could try would be to create a large image file "dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file.img" of size sufficient for the world file, and mkfs.ext2 on that image file, and mount it loop. it might localize writes to some extent and isolate any corruption to that particular image file
<djzn> anyone knows how to circunvent the "compiz" cursor size bug in Ubuntu?
<Claire> That was my next step but I cant do anytrhing wile in this state.  Can I not just push a workable copy of my os or something useable to a ramdrive then boot to that and unmount the harddrive from there?
<Ben64> Claire: you should be able to reboot and have write access again
<TheLordOfTime> escott, got an answer on the LVM thing.
<Claire> if I reboot the computer doesnt boot in wanting prompts, ubuntu was not programmed to have no physical access it seems and all I have right now is SSH until we can work up the funds for a KVM
<TheLordOfTime> escott, by default, if you don't change the option at the installaiton method screen, it says "Guided, with LVM"
<TheLordOfTime> (for blank disks)
<escott> TheLordOfTime, ok. that makes sense
<TheLordOfTime> escott, but only if you hit enter every time you see a prompt
<WR47HANZ> does anyone have any idea why upon installing ubuntu and restarting the screen is very scewed?
<allexmb> heh claire
<allexmb> its so easy, some things
<WR47HANZ> ive installed twice now and its the same both times
<Ben64> Claire: what does that mean?
<escott> Claire, ubuntu is perfectly capable of having no physical access if the hardware works
<maujhsn> Thanks to ubuntu linux programs like "ffmpeg", "kdenlive", "Audacity" & "lib-visual" your videos can be as imaginative as this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c6AV1tElU4 Enjoy it!
<Claire> clearly, if you NEVER need to debug or reboot into some sort of repair console, then your just screwed
<Ben64> just reboot...
<Ben64> the read only goes away after reboot
<Claire> again , cant reboot or the computer does not start back up, if that was an option I would have done it already
<Ben64> why wouldn't it boot?
<escott> !nomodeset | WR47HANZ
<ubottu> WR47HANZ: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<WR47HANZ> I set that
<WR47HANZ> in fact, I ended up checking everything in f6
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, not a true solution, but sudo init 6 sends the reboot signal, it shouldn't powerdown the machine.
<escott> GEEGEEGEE`, generally you should be going through the libalsa provided by pulse
<TheLordOfTime> (don't do that unless you're sure nothing's really writing)
<escott> WR47HANZ, well what kind of graphics card do you have
<WR47HANZ> nvidia gtx 560ti
<dingoateyourbaby> Greetings and Salutations, bitches.
<dingoateyourbaby> I'm here to inquire about things more important than 90.01% of the people joining this channel have.
<dingoateyourbaby> In fact, it's not what I'm about to inquire about that makes it important, it's the truths I will be presenting today.
<TheLordOfTime> Claire, but again, i don't usually run dedicateds, most of my stuff runs in VMs on a dedicated, so the dedi almost never gets rebooted.
<dingoateyourbaby> Who's bright idea was it to limit 32-bit Ubuntu 12.10 to hardware with CPUs having a pae extension?
<dingoateyourbaby> I was told about this by a frend, and I couldn't fathom such a stupid decision. I tried it myself and lo and behold, it's true; henceforth me asking.
<Ben64> dingoateyourbaby: no
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | dingoateyourbaby
<dingoateyourbaby> Does canonical honestly think of Ubuntu as providing an excellent enough user experience along with being something people would urge others to use in the future, that it did this out of conceit?
<ubottu> dingoateyourbaby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dingoateyourbaby> I assure you that this is not the case. Although, yes someone could use debootstrap on a live cd with the necessary tools and partition, debootstrap into the partition, and proceed to build a kernel from with in chrooting into the partition, that doesn't require PAE.
<mnathani> What do I need to install to fix this compile error: /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/bits/stdlib.h:65:1: warning: no previous prototype for ptsname_r [-Wmissing-prototypes]   I am trying to compile libbgpdump-1.4.99.13
<dingoateyourbaby> But are you assuming that people would bother to do that for the sake of Ubuntu? In addition to assuming that Ubuntu will be prevalently used on newer hardware? Is this that conceit I mentioned earlier?
<dingoateyourbaby> Please respond.
<FloodBot1> dingoateyourbaby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WR47HANZ> O_o
<escott> dingoateyourbaby, we don't program it. please dont bring those complaints here
<dingoateyourbaby> Not a flood.
<Ben64> is definitely a flood, go away
<dingoateyourbaby> FloodBot1: I'm aware of IRC's character limit, this makes it more readable.
<dingoateyourbaby> please respond to my question
#ubuntu 2013-12-09
<guest549> ubuntu was installed and working. i installed Drivers for gefore card like this
<guest549> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/ beldar
<guest549> mine is a 700 card tho
<Meris> I'm trying to create a bootable  UEFI USB stick to boot Ubuntu 13.10 from. Simply using Startup Disk Creator does not seem to work, it fails to be recognized as a boot device on my UEFI laptop. I use Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit on my desktop computer that I use to create my disk.
<Beldar> guest549, To the channel name the nvidia card, and by the way PPA's are not supported here.
<guest549> the card is a nvidia gt745
<guest549> on a laptop
<DF3D2> yay finally got my brightness controls to work I think everything works now
<Beldar> guest549, You are using a ppa, it is probably not needed and not supported here, you can use ppa-purge if needed.
<Genesis_> Hello all, recently downloaded wubi.. wondering how to do a full ubuntu download and let go of windows.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | guest549
<ubottu> guest549: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Genesis_> grateful for any feedback.
<Beldar> Genesis_, Wubi is run from inside windows.
<MarGul> Beldar: My CPU(have a quad) is avg around 30-40%. My Mem is 1200/6000 so not so bad, no idea why my CPU/GPU fan is so loud(just cleaned it with no difference, its only when I run flash player)
<Genesis_> understandable, so that may mean that simply a full ubuntu needs to be downloaded onto a usb and installed..
<Beldar> MarGul, take a look here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<DF3D2> MarGul, odd my laptop never gets hot
<Beldar> Genesis_, Yes, what is the windows release?
<guest549> beldar. so if it is not needed. will the gfx card function?
<MarGul> Beldar: Okey I will take a look at that, it will give me info about my fan speed and stuff right?
<CompuTronix> Hi, can someone help me with a hard drive issue?
<Beldar> guest549, Not an area I'm really up on. This channel though is for fixing problems if fixable when details are given.
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, sup?
<CompuTronix> DF3D2, Trying to format to NTFS, hard drive goes away after any operation starts.
<Beldar> MarGul, That is the basic premise yes, depends on what sensors are on the computer.
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, hmm "goes away" ?
<Meris> CompuTronix, what do you mean with "goes away"?
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: As in Ubuntu can no longer find the drive at that address. Says "no drive at that address"
<Beldar> guest549, I gave you the ppa-purge in lieu of if you have to remove it it is the safest way to remove a ppa.
<Meris> Computronix, is it an internal or an external drive?
<MarGul> Okey thanks a lot, I have also tried to install the newest ATI drivers but when I run the fglrxinfo command it still says my version is 13.101 and not the 13.4 that I tried to install
<CompuTronix> Meris: External, connected to USB 2.0 port via USB
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, have you remounted since you formatted ?
<adamu> hiya
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: The formatting was never successful, so no.
<Beldar> MarGul, Some have good and bad responses with fglrx, I just use the stock drivers myself from the repos.
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Unity and Nautilus still see the drive, but the activity light is off and the command line cannot see it.
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, does dmesg show any errors?
<Beldar> stock meaning open source MarGul
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, try replugging it ?
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Tons of "sd 6:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<adamu> CompuTronix, Is it plugged in :?
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, try replugging it and try again
<DF3D2> and it isn't listed in the command 'mount' ?
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Unplugging/replugging unsuccessful. Reboot of computer is successful, but only temporarily (same problem occurs)
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Running mount, I see "/dev/sdb on /media/jamison/9C55-9DEB type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, either the SATA>USB pcb is going bad or the HD it's self i'd say, or even possibly the USB port on the computer (less likely option)
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Recommended action?
<adamu> CompuTronix, Is the external drive plugged into a power source?
<CompuTronix> adamu: Power source derives from computer. No external power source.
<adamu> CompuTronix, Alright
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<MarGul> Beldar: Okey, I was thinking about trying the opensource drivers but it dont really feel like this is a driver issue. Another thing, when I run lspci | grep VGA i get two cards. One intel integrated and then my HD Radeon 6400M. How do I know that its only using my HD radeon 6400M and not the integrated one
<DF3D2> MarGul, specify only the amd card in xorg.conf
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: http://pastebin.com/JG3CGAdM
<DF3D2> so CompuTronix you are saying it is mounted, but doesn't show up in fdisk ?
<Beldar> MarGul, Ah, dual cards, I'm not really an expert in this area, this is important info though when getting help.
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, I think that is odd
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: I agree hahaha
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Hardware problem, do you think?
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, i've had it happen
<DF3D2> USB>SATA pcb goes bad, but the SATA hd is fine (still using the HD in my comp years later)
<MarGul> DF3D2: Thanks. I will try and do this, you think I need a reboot?
<noemie> can anyone tell me when making a few partitions, size on sda and sdb are not the same even though when input the same size on creation
<DF3D2> MarGul, for changing xorg settings? no
<DF3D2> MarGul, google how to specify a specific device in xorg ... hint: you need the pci info from lspci
<DF3D2> such as
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: USB -> SATA going bad, is that a hardware issue? Will replacing USB cable fix it?
<MarGul> Beldar: Okey, thanks for your help though. Going to try and remove my integrated one and we'll see what happens
<Meris> I'm trying to create a bootable  UEFI USB stick to boot Ubuntu 13.10 from. Simply using Startup Disk Creator does not seem to work, it fails to be recognized as a boot device on my UEFI laptop. I use Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit on my desktop computer that I use to create my disk. The USB stick has a gpt partition table and has a primary partition formatted to FAT32
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, the actual PCB in the enclosure
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, this is an HDD enclosure right, not a usb flash stick
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Correct. You're saying the circuitboard is fried?
<DF3D2> MarGul, like this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, i'm not saying it, i'm assuming it's a possibility
<adamu> Meris, Try using unetbootin to create the bootable usb drive
<DF3D2> the actual Hdd could be fucked too
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, can you take it out of the enclosure and plug it in via sata
<Meris> adamu, does unetbootin support gpt/ UEFI?
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: I can crack the enclosure, how do you recommend I plug in via SATA?
<Beldar> Meris, Format the usb flash to a not gpt table fat32 then use the Startup Disk Creator. You can use gparted to change the table and make a new partition.
<adamu> Meris, I have no idea
<Meris> Beldar, a non gpt-table won't be recognized on UEFI motherboards.
<adamu> Meris, I am not familiar with UEFI but unetbootin is good for creating bootable USB drives
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, srsly ?
<Djinnei> yo dawg, so how do I run an executable from the commandline in ubuntu? I tried 'run minderd'; 'run ./minerd'; '/minderd'; /run minerd etccccccc
<adamu> UEFI just seems like a major headache :/ hopefully one I can avoid (at least for a few years)
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, HDD < sata wire > mobo
<DF3D2> Djinnei, ./exec
<adamu> Djinnei, chmod +x minerd && ./minerd
<DF3D2> Djinnei, ./program
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Not familiar with low-level hardware. Please elaborate.
<adamu> Djinnei, chmod +x to give it executable permissions
<MarGul> DF3D2: Okey cool, im in my xorg.conf.d dir right now. (the google how to specify a specific device in xorg didnt really do it for me) Where would I specify my graphic card?
<Beldar> Meris, Ubuntu has a efi boot
<technickul> Beldar: oh gosh another efier lol
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, hold on
<technickul> Beldar: I'll be on later so I might be able to help now lol
<adamu> technickul, Your laptop working good now?
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ixtreme.net/attachments/off-topic/5680d1350515070-liteon-ihas-124b-install-sata-connections.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ixtreme.net/off-topic/31782-liteon-ihas-124b-install.html&h=287&w=400&sz=39&tbnid=CLpW5WJm-EnFcM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=134&zoom=1&usg=__tlk9wY1Vsz9r8W5k_CtKat5yYSI=&docid=kcajsHa9AShE4M&sa=X&ei=pgylUo6yM_KwsQT9soH4BQ&ved=0CE8Q9QEwBA
<Meris> technickul, well, I'd appreciate help with UEFI
<technickul> adamu mostly just having issues with battery and fan occasionaly
<adamu> technickul, thats good
<Beldar> Meris, So what is the end goal here?
<DF3D2> MarGul, sec
<technickul> Meris: I'm going grocery shopping right now i"ll be on in about an hour I'll be back :)
<adamu> cya :)
<MarGul> DF3D2: Think I found one
<technickul> adamu: sorta good I just don't want anything to happen to my battery
<daftykins> Meris: i've heard that unetbootin can break UEFI boot capability when making up a flash drive
<technickul> see ya
<adamu> technickul, oh
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Thanks for that. Recommending I crack open HDD enclosure AND laptop enclosure and plug HDD directly into mobo?
<Meris> Beldar, the end goal is to install Ubuntu as dual-boot with Win8.1 on my Vaio Pro 13
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, laptop enclosure ?
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: "computer" I've been referring to is a laptop. To access mobo I would have to open 'er up.
<Beldar> Meris, Cool then you need a msdos fat32 on  the usb at first then figure the install correctly.
<DF3D2> CompuTronix, that presents a problem since the external hd is likely 3.5" and laptops take 2.5"
<DF3D2> no desktops ?
<Beldar> Meris, I would make sure to have the recory drive made in windows 8 and a full cloned backup as well.
<MarGul> DF3D2: I find this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics , but it says that its a good thing and that the laptop will switch to the dedicated GPU when I watch movies, play games etc and just use the integrated one for applications to save energy. Dont know if I want to disable it
<DF3D2> MarGul, dont disable it then
<DF3D2> dnt realize u hd a hybrid i thought u had 2 devices
<DF3D2> I didn't*
<profligacy> Is Ubuntu lightweight?
<DF3D2> I know 0 about hybrids, I hear they are problems
<DF3D2> profligacy, xubuntu is
<adamu> profligacy, its software it doesn't weigh anything :{
<Meris> Beldar, there is already a FAT32 partition on my USB stick. The main drive is gpt-formatted though, so it won't be recognized in legacy mode.
<Beldar> profligacy, depends on your definition of lightweight
<adamu> profligacy, The server install can be pretty light weight
<Beldar> Meris, You are misunderstanding, ubuntu has a efi boot that will read the HD, you can't load the ubuntu iso to a gpt is all.
<k1l_> profligacy: take a look at lubuntu
<profligacy> What's Xbuntu?
<MarGul> DF3D2: To be honest with you I dont know if I have hybrid actually. It was just a qualified guess to why I have one integrated and one dedicated one hehe
<k1l_> !lubuntu | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DF3D2> MarGul, u could google the model #s
<DF3D2> and the laptop model #
<Meris> profligacy, I use Lubuntu (openbox/ LXDE) . You can't get much lighter than that
<profligacy> Meris: k1l_ Thanks.
<adamu> tinycore linux is the smallest distro I know of (12mb)
<Beldar> Meris, At not least with the app you are doing it with and a gpt table on the usb is not needed to install
<DF3D2> adamu, geez what is that a core and a tty
<DF3D2> kernel and a tty
<CompuTronix> DF3D2: Thanks for the help. Signing off.
<CompuTronix> !quit
<DF3D2> yep CompuTronix take care
<adamu> DF3D2, its got a light weight desktop and package manager but yeah thats about it
<Djinnei>  thanks DF3D2 and adamu
<DF3D2> adamu, wow it has a window manager at 12mb ?
<adamu> Djinnei, NP
<Meris> Beldar, actually the first step is to make a bitwise copy of my restore partition that came with this laptop, using dd.
<adamu> DF3D2, 12mb compressed :/
<MarGul> DF3D2: yeah thats what I'm doing now and my laptop does use hybrid so this wont solve my problem. Going to try and install chrome and see how flash works there. A little bit worried that my fan spins out of control when using flash player. Use youtube a lot
<adamu> DF3D2, might be more once you burn it to the CD
<Beldar> Meris, I would not dd myself, but carry on.
<Meris> Beldar, well, after having started the Live image of Ubuntu that is.
<DF3D2> MarGul, that is odd, I can use flash and my laptop never gets over 45c
<DF3D2> fan never gets loud
<DF3D2> MarGul, i'd install lm-sensors and check ur temps
<Beldar> Meris, windows has a built in imager, I use it or clonezilla myself.
<Meris> Beldar, what would you use to make a bitwise copy of a restore partition then? (It's NTFS formatted and Sony propriatary)
<Beldar> Meris, Use the windows imager and do the whole HD
<adamu> Meris, you could also try just installing ubuntu and running windows in a VM
<DF3D2> Meris, I always just use dd
<Meris> Beldar, ehm, no, that won't fit, I don't have 256GB to spare.
<Beldar> adamu, a oem wont go to a vm.
<DF3D2> but Meris use clonezilla then it can do just the files u have
<Beldar> Meris, ah, not fully prepared, hmm a common theme here, good luck. ;)
<DF3D2> and still restore just like it was a dd image
<adamu> Beldar, I meant get rid of Windows install Ubuntu then use windows license to run in vm
<Meris> Beldar, aye to that, alas...
<Beldar> adamu, Would not let the oem key run in a vm, they would have to buy another.
<MarGul> DF3D2: I have jupiter installed and my regular temps is like 50C but when I run flash player for long it gets warmer(60-70c). Maybe I have to try and clean out my laptop again(just did it 1 week ago)
<DF3D2> MarGul, did you use air and blow the vents out?
<Meris> Beldar, the restore partition is only a measly 4GB. It makes no sense to make an image of the entire HDD
<DF3D2> how old is it ?
<adamu> Beldar, really? I did that with mine and it worked :/
<Beldar> Meris, That being you could trigger the restore partition.
<DF3D2> Meris, if you have disk space it makes perfect sense I do it all the time
<Beldar> adamu, A oem, what release?
<MarGul> DF3D2: yes, i did not remove my mother board to get it extra clean (didnt dare to do that) but I maybe gonna have to
<adamu> Beldar, Windows 7 License that shipped with my laptop... maybe hardware virtualization support being enabled in bios has something to do with it?
<bekks> MarGul: Try using google chrome, not chromium, and ensure that you are using PepperFlash, not Adobe Flash.
<MarGul> The motherboard is in the way to get a complete clean. To afraid to break my laptop though, poor student and I would die without a computer haha
<DF3D2> MarGul, if it is super old might need new thermal paste
<adamu> MarGul, Also HTML5 youtube works well
<Meris> DF3D2, Clonezilla eh?, hmm, does that also work on NTFS volumes? neat...
<MarGul> DF3D2: about 2 years old so shouldnt need that. But I might gonna have to do all that
<Beldar> adamu, I have not heard of this working MS has specifics about this and programs to prevent it with a OEM install. I would just say just because you claims it works, do not advise people to do it here, they would throw you off the ##windows channel if you advised it there.
<DF3D2> MarGul, hmm 2 years, you never know it could be crusty
<adamu> Beldar, alright sounds good
<DF3D2> MarGul, thats why I always write my temps down when I get a laptop, that way I know if the paste needs changed
<DF3D2> I just got this one, max temp i've seen has been 53c (max is 105c for ivy bridge) but I wouldn't wanna go over 80c
<Beldar> adamu, I mean really if there is a stipulation that allows this just be sure you know it and include it in advising is all. ;)
<MarGul> DF3D2: Yeah I really should do all this stuff but like I said, a bit afraid of breaking it because I have never done that on a laptop before. Yeah writing down temps is smart
<DF3D2> MarGul, yeah, laptops can be hard
<DF3D2> MarGul, what processor you got?
<MarGul> adamu: how do I know if I use HTML5 when I'm using youtube? Pretty sure I will try out google chrome and see if that solves my problem
<MarGul> DF3D2: Intel i 5 2,4 Ghz quad
<DF3D2> MarGul, flash is a piece of crap anyway, necessary though I know.
<adamu> MarGul, try this http://www.youtube.com/html5
<DF3D2> MarGul, im guessing it is sandy bridge based
<DF3D2> then
<adamu> DF3D2, Yeah I am ready for flash to die :p
<MarGul> adamu: thanks, set it up for HTML5 now. See if I expirence any difference
<adamu> MarGul, np
<DF3D2> adamu, flash is why I had to stop using freebsd
<DF3D2> I could never get it to work
<DF3D2> adamu, I think everyone except adobe wants it to die
<adamu> DF3D2, ahh the BSDs are fun.. I really like OpenBSD.. my problem was NVIDIA Graphics and Intel Wireless so now I just run it on servers :P
<DF3D2> adamu, Same!
<DF3D2> I have it on a server my self
<Beldar> Meris, You can get the oem reinstall discs from the manufacture, I did that on a new purchase myself. On all the upgrades from that I was sure to get the ISO's and discs of them, so you have several options to just ensure you have Windows backed up sp to speak.
<Meris> DF3D2, I know plenty of designers that claim that HTML5 doesn't provide a good alternative to flash yet. so many features are missing.
<Beldar> so*
<DF3D2> adamu, this new laptop nothing worked right on freebsd
<DF3D2> everything works on ubuntu. I had to do a bit of work to get some of it to work, but didn't take long... wifi + ethernet + function keys +sd card+touch screen all work on xubuntu 13
<Meris> Beldar, I contacted Sony about those OEM disks, they would not send them, even if I paid them.
<adamu> DF3D2, yeah I love the PF firewall with IPTables sometimes I think the developers were trying to see how annoying they could make the configuration syntax for it :/
<Meris> adamu, pf rules
<Beldar> Meris, really, I'm surprised, what was their excuse? I would climb their managerial ladder till I got them myself.
<MarGul> DF3D2: Got temp at 80c when I use flash now. This is bad
<DF3D2> adamu, the other problem with freebsd is the support -- the people in the irc channel expect you to have a comp science degree, and they just keep saying read the manual even when you have followed it to a T and stuff doesn't work. I did get EXCELLENT support from the guy who handles some of the wifi stuff via email though..... I just had to stop using it too many problems.
<DF3D2> MarGul, that is bad
<DF3D2> adamu, for server use it is great, desktop use it's not good at all imo. Maybe pc-bsd is better, I never actually tried it I couldn't wait to get back on linux lol.
<MarGul> My CPU % is just at around 10-20% so I dont get it. Probably need to clean it out better.
<DF3D2> MarGul, I remember having a laptop where flash made it hot as satans ass
<Meris> Beldar, they claimed that they had significantly altered Win8 in order to optimize it for the Vaio. The "optimizing" seemed to go further than simple .inf tweaks
<DF3D2> MarGul, that was awhile ago though
<bekks> MarGul: Then look at "top" to see why.
<DF3D2> Meris, win8 is terrible, 8.1 is pretty good.
<bekks> MarGul: Cleaning your fan will not change the CPU consumption.
<Beldar> Meris, That makes no sense as far as selling you a oem disc set specified for that install.
<Beldar> Meris, Is this a W8 to W8.1 upgrade and you asked for the W8.1 set?
<MarGul> bekks: no I get that but it should hopefully stop my fan from spinning out of control (which is prob what generates the heat because its not CPU consumtion). Hopefully chrome solves this problem for me
<Meris> Beldar, I couldn't agree more, but Sony seems more than a bit headstrong when it comes to that.
<Payton> Hi, I wanted to know how to uninstall ubuntu from my PC, I am using dual boot
<bekks> MarGul: It will not. Investigate why you CPU is constantly at 10-20%. Everything else will not solve your issue.
<Beldar> Meris, did you get my last question?
<adamu> DF3D2, yeah its more for server use and in that regard it does it job well IMO
<MarGul> bekks: its not constantly at 10-20%. When I dont use any heavy apps its not that much. But I just mean that when I run flash if it was to be my CPU consumption I should see like 100% in CPU but I see low numbers even though my fan spins like crazy
<Meris> Beldar, no I didn't, sorry about that. I asked them for either Win8 or Win81 (preferrably the last one). They refused bluntly.
<bekks> MarGul: Then use a more recent flash implementation rather than that old, meanwhile unsupported, flash 11.2
<bekks> MarGul: Use the PepperFlash plugin shipped with chrome.
<MarGul> bekks: Yes thats what I'm going to try now :)
<joossee> is there a way to bridge to 100mbit connections to the same network into a single 200mbit connection in ubuntu 12.04?
<joossee> ..two 100mbit connections...
<Payton> Hi, I wanted to know how to uninstall ubuntu from my PC, I am using dual boot I want to know how so I wont have any problems later
<Beldar> Meris, Ah, like I said I would climb their management ladder till I got a legit excuse. Or just get a external that would hold the full back up anyway, but that is me.
<joossee> payton; easiest way is to reinstall windows
<Beldar> Payton, Uninstall, and have what left?
<adamu> I've been running flash and silverlight in pipelight and it has worked well
<bekks> joossee: Nonsense, honestly.
<daftykins> Beldar: dualboot part was a clue
<Payton> Beldar: joossee I am using dual boot so I have both windows and ubuntu..
<Payton> xD
<Beldar> Payton, What windows release?
<Payton> Beldar: 8, I don't want 8.1 :P
<bekks> Payton: Start Windows, have a Windows CD handy, delete the Ubuntu partition, shutdown Windows, boot the Windows CD, repait the boot environment, done.
<joossee> bekks, ok well i figures the boot manager is above his pay grade but w/e.. let him rewrite his MBR
<Payton> I'm using SD :P
<Payton> And it works fine
<Beldar> Payton, Go to ##windows and have them tell set you up on the correct windows boot using the windows boot laoder, then wipe ubuntu.
<joossee> bekks, oh allright thatll do...
<Payton> Beldar: Glad you told me what to do, but how is my question
<bekks> Payton: your question has been answered.
<Beldar> Payton, There is no specific un-install and with a uefi grub is been inserted in it is all.
<Meris> DF3D2, I tried booting from USB using both Legacy and UEFI mode, using mbr part. table and Fat32 partition. On Legacy mode the screen shows "Operating System Not Found", on UEFI, it tells me that the disk cannot be booted from (yes, I have secure boot set to off)
<adamu> Payton, how is it unrelated? because to remove ubuntu you need to windows stuff :P (and some of us don't touch windows with a 10ft make it 12ft pole)
<Payton> bekks: I don't have a windows CD, it was pre installed.
<Beldar> Payton, I would be sure you have the windows boot menu before you wipe ubuntu is all.
<Payton> bekks: And I'm using an SD not a disk, and it works fine
<Beldar> Payton, You can do this with the windows recovery drive you should have made already in windows.
<bekks> Payton: You need a windows cd to repair your windows boot environment. But thats not a topic in here.
<Payton> bekks: Like  I said, it was pre installed and I don't have a CD.
<bekks> Payton: Nonetheless, you need one.
<adamu> Payton, if you installed with the install alongside of windows option and your still using the windows bootloader not grub you can actually remove ubuntu in add or remove programs :/
<adamu> Payton, It for get what its called I think its wubi?
<Beldar> adamu, That would be a wubi removal.
<joossee> Payton, or you may have a rescue partition already on the drive, at which point you should be able to just choose that and do a repair, then you can reclaim the HD space that ubuntu took by repartitioning it.
<Payton> adamu: And that would recover all lost memory, right?
<adamu> Payton, I'm not sure I think it would if you installed with wubi and used wubi removeal
<adamu> Payton, I think a better question is why would you ever want to get rid of Ubuntu :P
<Beldar> Payton, You installed ubuntu in a partition right? If so that is not a wubi install.
<Payton> Wait I could create a restore pont to return to right?
<Payton> point*
<v0latil3> hello. i have windows 7 and ubuntu 13.10 dual boot. i was wondering if it is possible to run MS office with wine with my existing install in windows 7. like could i mount my windows partition and run it from there somehow?
<joossee> is there a good package for analyzing and enumerating your network for ubuntu?
<Beldar> Payton, How did you install ubuntu?
<adamu> v0latil3, no that doesn't really work well
<adamu> v0latil3, just use libreoffice and export as pdf when your done
<v0latil3> i am asking about outlook
<Meris> adamu, installing unetbootin does not succeed on my desktop. I get an error about a leaked pipe during lvs invocation.
<v0latil3> thunderbird doesnt work with exchange
<Payton> Beldar: I partitioned it / = 12GB swap = 8GB the rest is in /home
<adamu> v0latil3, oh well in that case maybe you could just use owa instead?
<v0latil3> i guess i could do that
<Beldar> Payton, Then that is a standard install, make the recovery drive in W8 you need that no matter what. Are you using the grub menu to boot windows as of now?
<Meris> adamu, the error message is partially in Japanese. I have reported it using the error reporter.
<adamu> Meris, well your in luck I speak some japanese :P
<Payton> Beldar: I don't know what the grub menu is, remember I am new to ubuntu
<Payton> ..
<nts7jst4bt1> I wonder here is any metaspliot tutorials?
<Beldar> adamu, Please be careful what you advise Payton's install was not a wubi, and you git then interested in your post which was wrong, this gets things confused here.
<Meris> adamu, me too and I figured you did, because your nick translates perfectly into katakana :-)
<adamu> Meris, yeah :)
<yeats> v0latil3: you might experiment with evolution - it may have better exchange support
<adamu> Beldar, okay ill ask before I advise :/
<Beldar> Payton the grub menu looks nothing like a windows menu to start with. If you had a windows only boot you would see no menu, do you see one as of now that has a choice of ubuntu and or windows?
<Meris> adamu, would you like to read the error in a pastebin?
<Payton> Beldar: Yes a menu saying to boot windows or the SD card (G:)
<adamu> Meris, I'll try :/
<Beldar> adamu, Just be sure what you advise is correct is all.
<Beldar> Payton, sd card? no ubuntu notation?
<Payton> Beldar: Nope, and on the SD it works fine. :)
<Beldar> Payton, what works fine?
<adamu> Beldar, okay I didn't know if he used wubi so I was just saying if he used wubi he could do that but yeah next time I'll ask if they used wubi before I say anything..
<Payton> Beldar: Booting from the SD
<Meris> adamu, here you are, it's a curious mix of Dutch, English and Japanese (mostly katana though): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6543695/
<Beldar> Payton, Heh, what is on the ssd ubuntu?
<Payton> Beldar: Not ssd, SD. and yes i have the ISO on there
<adamu> Meris,  I can never tell the difference between katakana n and so :P
<Beldar> Payton, my sd meant ssd a typo, so lets ask again on theis boot menu the ssd is the ubuntu install.
<Meris> adamu, well, when you write them down, they have a different stroke order. so has a smaller angle between the strokes than n
<Payton> Beldar: I can't understand what you just said, sorry
<Beldar> Payton, You have a boot menu it says windows or ssd right?
<Meris> adamu, here you are: ソン (son)
<Payton> Beldar: Windows and SD, not ssd! xD
<adamu> Meris, yeah I'm not sure what it says :/ but thanks!
<Beldar> Payton, okay then you said SD works what is it, where does it lead you and what OS is it.
<Payton> Beldar: It leads me to ubuntu of course :P
<Meris> adamu, ah, you have no support for Japanese installed? Sorry about that then. I didn't want to confuse you.
<adamu> Meris, no I meant the pastebin I can't read the pastebin japanese
<Beldar> Payton, Cool, so can you make a recovery drive in windows? This is a small disc for repairs and needed to reset the windows boot to just it and other uses?
<noemie> 12.04 alternate  fails to install at select and install packages
<noemie> wtf
<Payton> Beldar: how would I do that?
<Payton> Beldar: You mean restore point?
<Beldar> Payton, MS has links to this, no it is not a restore point it is this. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-usb-recovery-drive
<Meris> adamu, but I can ;-) subproces "インストール済みの post-installation スクリプト" roughly translates to: "The completion of the post install script" (...) returned an error value of 1
<Payton> Oh god no
<Beldar> Payton, It is a bootble disc or usb to make repairs and load images and other repairs.
<Payton> I'm not reseting windows
<Payton> And I only have 2GB SD
<Payton> ...
<Beldar> Payton, Read the link it is not a rest.
<noemie> seems this is another typical linux bug
<adamu> Meris, what is that kanji?
<noemie> they desperately need bsd coders
<Beldar> Payton, Can I ask how old you are?
<Payton> Beldar: Yes, 15.
<Payton> Beldar: I don't have a USB xD
<Meris> adamu, 済み means completion in this context.
<adamu> Meris, okay thanks I only know like 5 kanji :/
<Beldar> Payton, Ah, just wondered as we are having some problems with understanding some things here. What you need to make is this disc or usb to repair the windows boot so you can wipe ubuntu and have windows boot.
<Payton> Beldar: So like a virtual disc?
<stamoulis> hi there, i am set to autologin and my keyring password is the same as my account password, yet it still promots me. please help :)
<Beldar> Payton, this is a small disc or usb at the most about 300mb, not a virtual persay, a bootable repair setup
<Meris> adamu, try http://taw.chaosforge.org/jrpg/ ,it's written in Python, so it even runs on my ARM-based OpenPandora
<Payton> Beldar: So I would need a actual disc or USB?
<Payton> :o
<Beldar> Payton, yes
<Payton> Beldar, I only have an SD..
<Beldar> Payton, and sd is?
<adamu> Meris, Nice thanks I'll try compiling it now :)
<Payton> Beldar, SD card
<Beldar> Payton, same one that ubuntu is on?
<adamu> Meris, well wait its in python then I probably don't need to compile it :P
<Meris> adamu, you don't have to compile it.
<Payton> Beldar: Yes
<Meris> adamu, right, you just need the proper libs, like PyGame
<Beldar> Payton, this plugged in externally?
<Payton> Beldar: http://blog.frankvh.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/sd-card.jpeg :P
<Beldar> Payton, turn the computer off remove the sd and start it and it should boot to windows if this is the case wipe the sd.
<Payton> Beldar: So just boot from SD when it is inserted ? :)
<Payton> Or wipe the SD..
<Beldar> Payton, No boot without the sd inserted
<Payton> Wait, the files for ubuntu will still be on my HDD
<adamu> Meris, Darn it I need python 2.4 :/ I'll have to try it later when I have some time to set it up
<Beldar> Payton, That is fine I want to see if windows will just boot without the sd.
<Meris> adamu, I run Python 2.67. Runs without a hitch
<Payton> Beldar: I meant unintall completly.
<Payton> :P
<Payton> Curse my spelling
<uBUXUBu> does chromium run better than FF in ubuntu 1204?
<Beldar> Payton, can you just see if windows boots with the sd inserted?
<Payton> uBUXUBu: I think it does but we have opinions
<Beldar> Payton, without sorry
<Payton> Beldar: Sure let me get my ubuntu PC
<adamu> Meris, Oh I installed pygame and then it doesn't seem to be working and I am getting a message about requiring python 2.4 :/
<uBUXUBu> my ff seems a bit...slow
<Meris> uBUXUBu, it depends. It usually feels snappier, but I can't live without my NoScript and AdBlock
<Payton> uBUXUBu: Get cromium then
<adamu> Meris, Oh its because I installed 32bit pygame with 64bit python :/
<Beldar> Payton, Please stay on just the topic of your request we are far beyond a normal fix here.
<uBUXUBu> do i need  no script in ubuntu?
<uBUXUBu> im never root anyway
<Payton> Beldar: It skips the GRUB menu when the SD is not inserted :)
<adamu> uBUXUBu, noscript firefox addon? yeah its good helps to stop XSS attacks
<uBUXUBu> does it slow ff down
<Beldar> Payton, and does it go straight to windows?
<Meris> uBUXUBu, neither am I, but Javascript can do some pretty nasty things. It can be both a boon and a curse
<uBUXUBu> hmm i guess im not aware of any attacks
<uBUXUBu> on buntu
<uBUXUBu> reboot and all gone right?
<adamu> uBUXUBu, XSS, CSRF are all really bad IMO
<uBUXUBu> i run what can they do to my OS?
<Payton> Beldar: Yes
<uBUXUBu> what can xss and csrf do to my computer?
<adamu> uBUXUBu, they can exploit the browser to gain code execution on your system then they can try to escalate privileges, XSS can lead to session hijacking CSRF Token Stealing and alot of other bad stuff
<Meris> uBUXUBu, normally you don't notice them, but they can steal personal data for instance or they can trugger a Javascript based know vulnarability in your browser. Lot's of vulnaribilities in browser occur in the JavaScript engine
<Meris> trugger => trigger
<uBUXUBu> wow even in ubuntu
<Beldar> Payton, ah, well then it seems you ahve a windows boot without grub that's good. I would remove the sd card boot to windows and wipe the ubuntu install from there with its disk manager and the sd to, and use the sd card for the recovery media.
<uBUXUBu> i have it set to store nothing and run ff in private only
<gordonjcp> uBUXUBu: the OS you're running isn't relevant
<uBUXUBu> then when done i run terminal apt get autoremove
<gordonjcp> uBUXUBu: it's more down to badly-designed websites
<uBUXUBu> wow
<Payton> Beldar: So uninstall from list of programs?
<Payton> :D
<uBUXUBu> how do i know if i have them now
<adamu> uBUXUBu, yeah a lot of programmers don't know about CSRF and XSS is just hard to prevent when you have input being displayed a lot of places
<Beldar> Payton, ubuntu should not be in the list of programs if you put it in a partition.
<Payton> Thanks, I just needed to know, But i would never uninstall ubuntu :P
<uBUXUBu> i suppose i could uninstall FF and reinstall it once in awhile
<adamu> uBUXUBu, no you should be fine the point is no script is good to have :/
<uBUXUBu> yeah ill turn that one on
<Beldar> Payton, THanks for a complete waste of time your going to ignore where you belong.
<Meris> uBUXUBu, you would have to purge FF, including your personal profile in ~/.mozilla/firefox in order to get rid of everything *that is limited to FF*
<uBUXUBu> sheesh
<Payton> No need to be rude, Beldar
<Payton> Beldar: I just wanted to know incase somthing ever hapened..
<Beldar> Payton, That was a ridiculous set of posts due to your lack of knowledge, don't waste our time here
<adamu> uBUXUBu, Security isn't about being bullet proof its more about layers like an onion :P Generally linux is not targeted by browser exploit packs though but thats just more security through obscurity which isn't security at all
<Payton> Hey, no need to be like that, Beldar...
<Meris> uBUXUBu, Firefox has access to your file tree and if it contains vulnerabilities that can be exploited within Gecko, the attacker can access your filetree using your normal user rights.
<uBUXUBu> whoah
<Payton> Beldar: I just wanted to know how so i could go back to windows if i needed, making it worth the time
<uBUXUBu> its nice too see buntu is using both my core salmost equally
 * Beldar would rather deal with kindergärtners they have  better communication and higher cognitive skills, lol.
<uBUXUBu> almost*
<adamu> uBUXUBu, I suppose if you really wanted too you could chain together a firefox memory corruption vulnerability and a linux kernel exploit and get root access :P
<Payton> Beldar, so lets all be friends here and set that to the side :)
<uBUXUBu> i cant imagine that adam_
<uBUXUBu> adamu
<adamu> uBUXUBu, its most certainly possible
<uBUXUBu> this 12.04 is so smooth on my optiplex its amazing i can hear anything running
<Meris> uBUXUBu, try reading the release info of Firefox versions, especially those marked in Red (Critical)
<uBUXUBu> no tick tick tickcant*
<uBUXUBu> its like it doesnt even run the cpu
<adamu> That would actually be a fun weekend project chain a firefox exploit and a linux kernel exploit together :P
<adamu> then brute force local router password (assuming default credentials are used and portforward and install openssh :P)
<uBUXUBu> i think ill turn a dell into a hardware firewall
<adamu> uBUXUBu, thats always fun I recommend pfsense for that
<uBUXUBu> maybe that will make things a lil tougher on exploits
<Meris> adamu, any router that does not lock out external IP addresses after six or so password retries i not worth it's salt imho.
<Meris> i => is
<Beldar> !ot | Meris adam_
<ubottu> Meris adam_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adamu> Meris, no once you know have code executing on the system (locally) then brute force from inside
<uBUXUBu> wish i knew how guess ill read up on it
<Beldar> adamu, ^^^^^^^^^^
<adamu> Beldar, lol okay :/
<Beldar> take your chat to pm
<Meris> Beldar, alright, we'll take that kind of discussions to ubuntu-offtopic or PM.
<Meris> adamu, care to join me in a PM session about learning Japanese?
<adamu> Meris, sure :/
<vladdinstaller> anyone had problems with 32bit audio?
<tavistock> how do i get 16 bit arch programs to work in 13.10
<tavistock> ie mit-scheme
<KLVTZ> Could anyone help me with the following problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/388060/unity-launcher-resets-on-reboot-and-unity-tweak-tool-no-longer-working-ubuntu-1
<Andril> hello all
<Andril> anyone using Ubuntu with 6 or more GB of ram?
<Meris> Andril, yes, I have 8GB, why?
<Andril> ok Meris, do you notice the difference? I want to add Ubuntu to my Dell 14z-5423
<technickul> Meris: I'm back have you figured out your issue?
<adamu> technickul, welcome back
<technickul> adamu: :)
<packy^> gedit won't shutdown normally, you have to kill <processnumber> any ideas?
<packy^> doesn't matter if i start from a terminal of application menu
<packy^> or
<jmgk> hi packy^
<packy^> hi jmgk
<Meris> technickul, I'm afraid not, still no booting Ubuntu on my lappy. Which is strange, because Unibeast (a Hackintosh installer) boots without a hitch.
<Andril> Which laptop Meris?
<boggle> Issue with key-mapping on new keyboard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUT0hXG1
<technickul> Hmm so what's your setup again? Raid no raid? uefi? Dual boot windows? which version of windows?
<Meris> Andril, a Sony Vaio Pro 13
<Meris> technickul, I'm using a Sony Vaio Pro with an SSD containing Windows 8.1 and a pesky restore partition.
<technickul> Meris: uefi right?
<Andril> Meris, very nice what error do you have I had one when trying to install on my laptop too but someone helped a while back
<technickul> Meris: I'd recommend keeping the recovery if you ever plan on going back to restore or if you think yu might sell the laptop in a couple years
<Andril> hey technikul :)
<technickul> Hey Andril :)
<Andril> I may need you knowledge later :)
<Meris> technickul, yes, I have every intention of keeping that restore partitiion, but before I resize the main partition and install Ubuntu on it, I want to have a dependable copy of that restore partition.
<technickul> Is anyone familiar with kernal updates and how it adds to the grub menu?
<technickul> Andril: sounds good :)
<technickul> Meris oh you're saying you want to copy the restore partition just in case?
<Meris> technickul, that's right. I don't dare to do that from within Windows 8.1 lest that restore partition has some safeguards against copying from within the Sony custom made version of Windows 8
<technickul> Meris: gotcha I guess I just made sure to not mess with the recover partition when I did my install
<daftykins> Meris: there'll be Sony utilities to backup the recovery.
<technickul> Meris: my install process was boot to iwindows shrink OS partition so I could add ubuntu to it. Load Ubuntu installer create swap and ext4 partition and then install ubuntu
<Meris> technickul, probably, but I want to have them first, because I want to perform any restore activitities on *my* schedule, not Sony's.
<syntax_> Hi. I am currently attempting to install wireshark and am getting the following output: "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages". I looked in synaptic and it doesn't appear that I have any broken packages. I tried google'ing but couldn't find any answers. I was wondering if someone here could help me troubleshoot the issue.
<Meris> technickul, iWindows?
<technickul> Meris sorry windows
<technickul> I have windows 8.1
<adamu> syntax_, try removing the package apt-get remove wireshark
<Meris> technickul, I also have Windows 8,.1
<syntax_> adamu, its not currently installed.
<adamu> syntax_, oh
<adamu> syntax_, I see
<adamu> syntax_, try installing it using apt-get?
<Meris> technickul, how did you start the Ubuntu installer?
<technickul> Meris: I booted to my flash drive which contained ubuntu
<technickul> Meris: I think you mention you had uefi?
<Meris> technickul, that's what I 'm trying to do. Yes, I have UEFI.
<syntax_> adamu, this is the output I get: http://pastebin.com/rRBPT32A
<syntax_> adamu, when I run apt-get
<technickul> Meris: did you download the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Meris> technickul, of course, the 64Bit Desktop version.
<technickul> So you're not able to get to in the ubuntu installer?
<adamu> syntax_, this may be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Beldar> syntax_, what does this command show lsb_release -a
<Meris> technickul, no, it just won't start "Operating System Not Found" when booting from legacy mode and a simple boot screen telling me that my lappy could not find any suitable boot media when booting in UEFI mode.
<syntax_> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/cC2LT7R5
<technickul> Meris: have you disabled secure boot?
<syntax_> adamu, thank you... I will take a look at that.
<Beldar> Meris, you might look through this thread, you have looked at the uefi wiki? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<adamu> syntax_, np
<Meris> technickul, of course, that's the first thing I did and before you ask, in the Boot menu I enabled booting from external device and set the first boot device to external device
<adamu> syntax_, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<syntax_> 13.04
<syntax_> Lubuntu
<Meris> Beldar, thanks for the link!
<technickul> Meris: have you checked the hash of the iso you downloaded and the hash from where ever it was downloaded to make sure they are identical? Also how did you create the usb? I use something called universal usb installer
<Meris> technickul, I used the "Create Startup Disk" from Ubuntu itself to create the startup disk. I run Ubuntu 12.04 64 on my main system,
<technickul> Meris: I don't have any experience with that
<Beldar> Meris, this a 12.04.3 release?
<Meris> technickul, mind you, I have used a SD-card, not a USB stick. that should not cause difficulties, because both the USB3 ports and the SD-Card reader are on the same bus.
<technickul> Meris: yea I agree shouldn't be any differen't
<technickul> have you tried using usb though just to be sure?
<noemie> select and install software with alternate is where it breaks
<noemie> anyway to get past this?
<syntax_> adamu, no luck with that link, but thanks
<boggle> Issue with key-mapping on new keyboard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUT0hXG1
<adamu> syntax_, np what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Meris> technickul, silly as that may sound I don't have a USB stick of suitable size handy right now.
<syntax_> adamu, 13.04 Lubuntu
<technickul> Meris: hmmm not sure what else
<Meris> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Beldar> Meris, The iso is only about 700MB, and is this 12.04.3 earlier 12.04 I don't believe had all the uefi stuff needed.
<Meris> Beldar, yes, I run 12.04.3 LTS
<Beldar> Meris, You have read the uefi wiki? And looked at the ubuntu link fully?
<Meris> Beldar, so if I boot from a LiveCD of let's say 13.10 and create the USB device from there it might work?
<Beldar> ubuntu forum link*
<g0nz0w> is this the right place to ask for help with peppermint os?
<Beldar> Meris, I have not followed all your posts, so not sure what is up.
<g0nz0w> or perhaps I should ask if I can get assistance with netflix installation
<Stanley00> !alis | g0nz0w
<ubottu> g0nz0w: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Beldar> g0nz0w, Nope not supported here.
<Meris> Beldar, I did not apply boot-repair to my USB device yet. Sony is known to be very fickle when it comes to specs, so that might do the trick.
<Beldar> Meris, bootrepair to the usb?
<Meris> Beldar, yes, if I read correctly: "You will also need Boot-Repair for several work arounds for Vendor UEFI issues and grub bugs."
<Beldar> Meris, THis the gpt usb and a assumed fix with bootrepair?
<Beldar> Meris, Bootrepair is for fixing installs
<Meris> Beldar, ah, if only got that far :-/
<adamu> lol
<kriskropd> how can I tell what the total size of an unpacked tar file would be?
<Beldar> Meris, So have you throughly looked through the uefi wiki and that ubuntu forum link I gave you and removed the gpt table from the usb, three questions here.
<Meris> Beldar, "In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). If you have Windows8, also disable FastStartup." <= these options don't appear in my UEFI Setup. Probably "courtesy" of Sony...
<Vedrit> Hey iceroot or usr13, either of you on?
<Beldar> Meris, Have you looked at the ubuntu forums link, it is there that it becomes obvious that the manufacturers have their own versions of uefi.
<Meris> Beldar, I've read the Forums link and as expressed before, Sony is quite fickle and they even admitted that their UEFI setup limits the user.
<Meris> Beldar, I have removed my gpt part. table and reinstalled a MBR-type partition table. I am reading the UEFI Wiki right now.
<Beldar> Meris, Sony is the Goliath you are Sampson, the monster does not clue you in on how to beat them, that is your job. My point here is that it can be done, however the method may not be exactly as described in any of this links.
<Meris> Beldar, I might try setting a supervisor password as described in the Acer example, that just "might" unhide some critical options.
<daftykins> Meris: i sincerely doubt it.
<Beldar> Meris, Do you have full access to thew bios or is it locked?
<hurley> q
<Jebus> can I have the same registered nick on two different computers
<Beldar> Jebus, yes
<Jebus> thank you Beldar
<tripelb> what is a standard simple torrent program for 12.04  -- looks like transmission doesnt go that new.
<tripelb> jebus, irc doesnt care about what computer you are on.
<Meris> Beldar, I see a BIOS menu, but it is stunted when compared to the Intel reference BIOS. Sony support even admits that. I demanded a full manual on their BIOS and they refused again. My statement was as follows: when I buy your hardware I expect to become the *owner* of that said hardware, including any and all information to use that hardware the way *I* see fit to do.
<tripelb> jebus, but freenode does care about security and if you are on a network they deem insecure, like a mobile phone wifi, then it will make you useSASL for security.
<Meris> Beldar, that was my last Sony if they keep up with this BS.
<daftykins> Meris: you can always take it back.
<Beldar> Meris, You looked on the web for the manual?
<fixmypc956> i created some directories and I want them to be shareable on the network. What command do I run to do that?
<Meris> daftykins, I'm afraid I can't the month return period has already expired because of a repair to the fan >sic<
<daftykins> Meris: can you take pictures of each page of what *is* there in the BIOS / link to pictures of the same one online?
<Meris> daftykins, sure, I'll just whip out my samrtphone, just a sec...
<daftykins> Meris: i worked on a Lenovo recently which needed a boot option set to 'UEFI' changed to 'Legacy' - though that one did have 'Secure Boot' and Fast boot too
<daftykins> so it could be as you say, that Sony have really crippled that system for users
<daftykins> ugh i'm running out of battery is the only thing
<Meris> daftykins, if that would be the case, I could have bought a Windows RT instead (not that I *ever* would)
<daftykins> what's the one you did get? a normal laptop? sorry i kind of came in late on this one
<adamu> fixmypc956, you could setup an anonymous ftp server with vsftpd
<fixmypc956> I setup mediatomb on my server and I want to setup separate directories for movies and music
<mgorbach> Very strange. How come sometimes I see logging from upstart on TTY7, and sometimes it's completely empty?
<bonhoeffer> goodness -- i made a live cd, but can't boot from it
<bonhoeffer> get purple screen then some boot menu
<bonhoeffer> it is actually a usb drive that i dd'd the latest ubuntu to
<bonhoeffer> yeah -- initramfs
<cfhowlett> bonhoeffer, dd doesn't create the bootable environment.  try unebootin or startupdiskcreator
<Meris> daftykins, here's the first BIOS page: http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15928
<bonhoeffer> on mac?
<Meris> daftykins, here's the 2nd page: http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15929
<fixmypc956> how do I make a folder shareable on the local network?
<bonhoeffer> Meris, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<Beldar> Meris, I will say though that your the first person I have seen on this channel with specific sony problems ever, and I am here many hours a day and for a long time, it seems statically unlikely this is a sony only problem.
<Meris> daftykins, here's the 2nd page: http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15930
<bonhoeffer> i tried -- i'm moving to windows
<Meris> daftykins, heres's the last one: http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15931
<daftykins> Meris: ah good so you have secure boot off already
<daftykins> Meris: so your 12.04.3 USB boot drive isn't working, is that the issue?
<Meris> Beldar, I don't think this Sony specific, no. More likely Aptio AMI is at the root of these problems.
<Beldar> Meris, heh, not to pick at you but I suspect user skills. ;)
<Meris> daftykins, well, the image it contains is a 64bit Ubuntu 13.10 ISO, but yes, it was made on Ubuntu 12.04.3
<daftykins> Beldar: did you help create a more conventional Ubuntu USB flash drive?
<daftykins> oh i see
<Meris> Beldar, that may be, but I'm using Linux since 1997
<daftykins> Meris: so the system is just ignoring it, so far?
<daftykins> is that the issue?
<Meris> daftykins, that's what it boils down to, yes.
<Beldar> Meris, Cool, well long term use can get a person used to a norm that changes that is hard to follow or figure out.
<daftykins> Meris: i'm not sure if it's a VAIO Pro 13 you have but the number looks similar - take a look at this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183114
<daftykins> Meris: the user in the thread above disables "Intel AT support system" which was on your second BIOS page
<Meris> daftykins, it is, it's exactly the same system
<Beldar> Meris, Anyway hope you get this resolved.
<Meris> Beldar, me too, especially since it's already 4:00 AM here and I need to rise at 8:00 AM T_T
<Meris> daftykins, also with Intel AT Support System off: OPerating System not found...
<daftykins> Meris: it may be worth retrying making your flash drive up, i think
<daftykins> anyway my battery's gone so i have to run! good luck though
<adamu> daftykins, bye
<Meris> daftykins, thanks for all the useful links.
<Meris> daftykins, and your optimism especially :-)
<Meris> Beldar, next step for me will be to get a USB flash drive of suitable size (8GB) and try the whole procedure again...
<noemie> here is the problem with 12.04 alternate...
<noemie> when one goes and creates partitions, by default it will show   say 20 GB  that is, 20 space GB
<noemie> that is what screws the entire install
<azzid> hello!
<cfhowlett> azzid, greetingss
<azzid> ;)
<noemie> one must change that to 20GB if they wanted a 20GB partition
<Meris> Beldar, thanks for all the hints and links. I'm hitting the hay. 4 hours of sleep is already tight before a working day...
<azzid> hi cfhowlett: I'm in the quest for making my ath 9462 work on 13.10
<syeekick> http://itsfoss.com/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-13-10/
<syeekick> if i were to follow every command in that tutorial would it be safe?
<cfhowlett> azzid, ask in the channel with details.  Sorry, I'm still on 12.04 - LTS only so probably can't offer much help here.
<syeekick> th emost scariest one is the first one. Could someone tell me if its safe/reccommended :) thanks
<azzid> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> syeekick, no way we can answer that as we don't know your capabilities or experience.  If you're unsure - don't.
<syeekick> ok thanks
<dcfhh> whats the default size for ubuntu 64 bit?
<azzid> I've just installed 13.10 and I have 2 problems, one is intel hd graaphics not working but I've manged to acpi=off while I fix the problem nº 2: wifi, I have a atheros 9462 wireless card, but iwconfig only shows l0 and eht0 with no wireless extensions, no wlan at all... any suggestions??
<dcfhh> 12.04
<cfhowlett> dcfhh, the ISO or the installation?
<dcfhh> installation
<cfhowlett> dcfhh, should be about 8 gigs IIRC
<dcfhh> since i got it on a 10 gb partition and its taking up 7gb (barebones)
<dcfhh> o
<cfhowlett> dcfhh, sounds legit
<dcfhh> kk cool thanks man
<cfhowlett> dcfhh, have fun, be safe
<v0latil3> is mir usable at all now?
<cfhowlett> v0latil3, makes a good beta
<dcfhh> i wrap my willy, no need to worry ;)
<cfhowlett> dcfhh, TMI TMI TMI!
<mgorbach> How come sometimes I see logging from upstart on TTY7, and sometimes it's completely empty?
<mgorbach> Seems to work about 30% of the time on each reboot of this server machine.
<dcfhh> xD you said "have fun, be safe"
<v0latil3> cfhowlett, are there any programs that do not work in it?
<cfhowlett> v0latil3, I've not used it, but considering that it WILL NOT be deployed before 14.10 - it's beta.  Take your chances.
<azzid> I've just installed 13.10 and I have 2 problems, one is intel hd graaphics not working but I've manged to acpi=off while I fix the problem nº 2: wifi, I have a atheros 9462 wireless card, but iwconfig only shows l0 and eht0 with no wireless extensions, no wlan at all... any suggestions??
<dcfhh> azzid look for drivers?
<technickul> Is it in general better to run an lts build? I'm debating if running 13.10 is worth it? I don't even know what the beenfits of running 13.10 vs 12.04 are
<dcfhh> have you tried?
<dcfhh> 12.04 is better ;)
<technickul> dcfhh: but why?
<jrib> technickul: if you want more recent software (not 2 years old) and don't mind upgrading every 6 months then run 13.10
<cfhowlett> technickul, matter of perspective and need.  some need the latest greatest shiny stuff.  some need long-term stability.
<technickul> Gotcha! well that makes sense
<technickul> I'll probbaly stay with 13.10 then lol
<azzid> dcfhh: at the moment of installation, when ubuntu ask for network, It worked just fine
<cfhowlett> technec, if your a developer, you might need the most current ...
<cfhowlett> *you're*
<technickul> In geneeral do 13.04 drivers work for 13.10?
<technickul> cfhowlett: indeed I am a developer
<ccolbert> quick install Q ... I'm trying to install alongside Windows7 and while I get the option the "Continue" button is greyed out
<cfhowlett> technickul, here's a possibility: maintain your base machine in LTS and install the latest build in virtualbox
<technickul> Interesting
<cfhowlett> technickul, that's how I do the occasional bit of distro testing
<ccolbert> ... it's actually greyed out for "alongside" as well as "something else" and only becomes active if I select "replace" (which I'm *not* looking to do)
<Beldar> ccolbert, Can you run sudo fdsik -l in the terminal and pastbein it
<ccolbert> i'm chatting on my permanent PC while trying to install on a side PC so ... no?
<Beldar> ccolbert, well open gparted and see if you see 4 primary partitions
<cfhowlett> ccolbert, I'm guessing *guessing* some kind of UEFI issue.
<ccolbert> also, sorry in advance for being so dumb about all this
<cfhowlett> ccolbert, no need to apologize.  t'is only  a mystery to be solved.
<Beldar> ccolbert, And get on the irc from that computer if you can, as we will need pastebins most likely.
<ccolbert> I saw "UEFI" listed in some of the Q&A on the website but have no idea what that means
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<technickul> I just did an install on uefi
<ccolbert> how do I get on IRC w/out having installed first?
<Beldar> ccolbert, You can do it from a web browser
<cfhowlett> ccolbert, IRC can be accessed via several internet based options ... install not required
<Highest5> Anyone here willing to help me out?
<ccolbert> again, sorry for my ignorance, but if i'm in windows and able to get to a browser to chat, I can't grab the pastebins ... and if i'm in ubuntu, I haven't installed yet to get to a browser
<cfhowlett> !details|Highest5,
<ubottu> Highest5,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> ccolbert, http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Beldar> ccolbert, Personally I wont help without exacting info from that computer, you are at best new to linux you stated as such, I wont guees and assume from your answers.
<Beldar> guess*
<ccolbert> yes, totally new
<ccolbert> so, i'll quit the install and tell it i just want to "try" it from the USB, then I'll go to that link for freenode and continue the convo from there?
<cfhowlett> ccolbert, sounds like a plan!
<Highest5> I have a problem with installing Iron Browser. I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 32-bit. When I try and run it, it doesn't run.  I expected it to run. I checked the forums on the Iron Browser download page and there was a command for the 64-bit version that apparently made it work.
<ccolbert> now I feel like a moron, that was easy enough
<cfhowlett> ccolbert, sorry, but I OWN moron based on my initial ubuntu/windows installation debacles
<Beldar> Highest5, 3rd party not supported nor does it run in ubuntu anymore.
<Highest5> Is that a new thing?
<Beldar> on a good day I'm not a moron
<Beldar> Highest5, Is what a new thing, use nicks here too.
<ccolbert_> ... and we're back
<ccolbert> exit
<cfhowlett> Highest5, best to get support from IB directly
<ccolbert_> so, what do I need to type and paste?
<Highest5> Beldar, thanks. I'll see what I can find.
<Beldar> ccolbert_ sudo fdisk -l
<Beldar> !pastebin | ccolbert_
<ubottu> ccolbert_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ccolbert_> i know there's some sort of keystroke to get that dos-looking window up to type that into, right?
<Beldar> ccolbert_, ctrl-alt-t
<cfhowlett> ccolbert_, you mean "terminal" :)
<ccolbert_> tonight will be a lesson in humility for me ;)
<MissValeska> I need help with an ethernet issue, eth0 is not detected by ifconfig, And is not even shown by the network manager.
<adamu> :P
<MissValeska> ifconfig -a does not work either
<macs> does ubuntu have a built in javascript engine?
<ccolbert_> ok, getting there ... how do I copy the results to be able to paste them for you?
<Beldar> ccolbert_, http://imagebin.org/?page=add also look for bot prompts I sent you one on this.
<ccolbert_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ccolbert_> i pulled up that page, but how do i paste the terminal output into it?
<Beldar> ccolbert_, Sory wrong paste imagebin
<Beldar> ccolbert_, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<macs> does ubuntu have a built in javascript engine?
<Beldar> !java | macs
<ubottu> macs: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<macs> Beldar: ... "javascript"
<adamu> macs, it comes with firefox if that is what you mean
<macs> adamu: ok i guess that does it then
<macs> adamu: thanks
<Beldar> macs, I was going to send you a patience prompt, but I hoped yo0u could figure it out.
<adamu> macs, it is called SpiderMonkey
<ccolbert_> http://imagebin.org/281272
<adamu> macs, (the engine used by firefox)
<ccolbert_> beldar, you get that screenshot?
<macs> adamu: thanks. I don't think I have a specific need for that right now but i was just curious
<adamu> macs, okay
<Beldar> ccolbert_, yes, generally we want the data in a pastebin not the picture, however it looks like you have just 3 primary partitions, I'm surprised you had no install alongside button working. This a W7 manufacturers install?
<adamu> macs, if you want to know how it works this is a good reference https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/SpiderMonkey/Internals
<MissValeska> I need help with an ethernet issue, eth0 is not detected by ifconfig, And is not even shown by the network manager.
<MissValeska> ifconfig -a does not work either
<ccolbert_> it's been awhile with this particular computer so I'm not certain
<Tyrantelf> MissValeska: your ethernet card driver isn't installed
<macs> adamu: thanks
<MissValeska> okay, How do I fix that then?
<MissValeska> I tried installing them
<ccolbert_> and i'd be happy to provide just the data but couldn't figure out how to 'copy'
<Tyrantelf> what happened?
<Tyrantelf> when you tried to install them
<MissValeska> I downloaded the realtek drivers, And I installed them, and eth0 appeared
<MissValeska> And then I restarted
<MissValeska> And it went away
<MissValeska> I installed the realtek driver package after that from the sources
<MissValeska> And it didn't change anything
<Beldar> ccolbert_,  A single HD can only have 4 primary partitions or 3 which you have and a extended partition to contain logical partitions, ubuntu generally installs two partitions the OS and a swap, so that maybe why you got no alongside. I would suggest you use the W7 disk manager to resize the C to make a unallocated space for the ubuntu install, reboot windows then so it run s the auto chkdsk the n boot to
<Beldar>  the ubuntu live and we can get you installed.
<Demios171> I got real problem with installing wifi on Ubuntu 13.04?
<Beldar> Demios171, Can you identify the wifi hardware by running lspci in a terminal?
<ccolbert_> great, i'll give it a shot! as an alternative, it looks like I could simply run ubuntu from the USB stick whenever I want to and never even bother with an install?
<fixmypc956> how do I change share permission on a directory
<Beldar> ccolbert_, The live works yes, however without a persistent it will not save what you do, and a persistent usb has limitations.
<ccolbert_> beldar, real quick, so when i go back to W7, am I asking it to remove one of my 3 existing partitions?
<Beldar> ccolbert_, You might try it out from the usb though to be sure you want an install.
<Beldar> ccolbert_, No removal just a resize to leave an unallocated space.
<ccolbert_> beldar, perhaps you can help with that ... i'm doing this b/c I've just installed it as the *sole* OS on another home laptop and figured it would be better/esaier to communicate with that from here if I have the same OS here as well ... is my logic flawed?
<adamu> well I have to go cya :)
<Beldar> ccolbert_, Communicate from one computer to another?
<ccolbert_> access files
<Beldar> ccolbert_, ubuntu and windows can talk to each other from separate computers, or to the same OS.
<ccolbert_> i'm thinking of making the other PC (call it PC1) a laptop for the kids and this one (call it PC2) a glorified backup PC and backup harddrive
<ccolbert_> our external harddrive just died so I'm uber sensitive at the moment to have some redundancy in place
<ccolbert_> but you're saing I can keep PC2 windows-based since it's already installed and working properly even if PC1 is Ubuntu-only and I shouldn't have any communication/sharing issues?
<Beldar> ccolbert_, You want backup for sure, depending on what it is backed up it is likely you can save the ubuntu stuff on pc1 to windows pc2
<ccolbert_> though perhaps PC1 (this slow POS) may run smoother if I were using Ubuntu in lieu of Windows ......
<Beldar> ccolbert_, So pc1 is windows pc2 is ubuntu?
<ccolbert_> sure, let's go with that
<cfhowlett> Beldar, how much storage capacity do you need?  I save my data files in ubuntu one : 5 gigs free.  Also another 12 in dropbox for work and I'm set...
<Beldar> yeah a cloud might be workable
<ccolbert_> the names aren't as important as it is that I *only* have Ubuntu on 1 of them due to a major HD crash where the home-office mandated encryption left me OS-less
<ccolbert_> rather than running out to buy Windows (since HP doesn't seem to provide the OS on disk when you purchase a computer with it pre-installed anymore)
<ccolbert_> figured it's a great opportunity to learn the OS that's running the world (seriously ... NASA uses linux boxes to launch the shuttle ...... oh, poor shuttle)
<Beldar> ccolbert_, Most manufacturers will let you but the oem reinstall discs, so just saying.
<cfhowlett> ccolbert_, another thing to consider: lubuntu is optimized for older/slower machines.  xubuntu works pretty well too.  you might find better performance than the latest ubuntu gives you.
<Beldar> ccolbert_, And you can image any OS, but learning linux is a good idea and using it in general.
<Vyse007> well linux boxes are used where performance  and efficiency are demanded, so that's not surprising...
<ccolbert_> i assume you meant "buy" ... but I'm cheap and don't want to pay $35+ for an OS that was preinstalled on a $1K+ computer ... it's the principal of the matter
<ccolbert_> as far as imaging the OS, i'd have no idea how to do that
<Beldar> ccolbert_, I have principals but apply them to tangibles/
<ccolbert_> though I could probably google-search it in the same amount of time it took me to become reaquainted (sp?) with IRC   ;)
<tonyt> plenty of free apps out there that will image your OS for you and put the back up onto another drive
<Genesis_> Wondering how to upgrade from wubi to a full out ubuntu install
<ccolbert_> i'm pretty sure i was doing IRC nearly 2 decades ago ... and it doesn't look to have changed a bit
<buu> ccolbert_: We try not to!
<tonyt> on the irc server has changed :)
<tonyt> freenode didnt exist 20 years ago
<Beldar> Genesis_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi then upgrade the OS if that is what you mean.
<Vyse007> Genesis_, you mean porting the wubi install to a full install?
<ccolbert_> anyway, i'll leave you guys to what you do best ... thanks for everything, and I'll surely be back if I run into any further snags
<Genesis_> Yes.
<Vyse007> Genesis_, follow the tutorial that Beldar gave the link to. Its actually pretty easy if you know what you are doing. But have a backup of your data (in the Wubi install) just to be safe.
<Genesis_> Many thanks.
<Vyse007> No problem. Try it out and let us know if you get stuck.
<lotuspsychje> how come apt-cache search (from terminal) find the package 'winusb' and the !info trigger doesnt?
<Eisroman> a
<lotuspsychje> !find winusb
<ubottu> File winusb found in mingw-w64-i686-dev, mingw-w64-x86-64-dev
<Eisroman> how i could register my user?
<lotuspsychje> !register | Eisroman
<ubottu> Eisroman: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<trism> lotuspsychje: what is: apt-cache policy winusb;
<joe__> Can someone please help me?
<lotuspsychje> trism: installed: 1.0.11+precise1
<lotuspsychje> !ask | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> trism: you think it shows because i've installed it already?
<trism> lotuspsychje: was more interested in where it was coming from later in the output
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<joe__> Can someone tell me why I cannot boot from a usb drive?  I created a bootable drive using unebootin.  When I put it in my computer and change to boot from usb the screen goes black.
<joe__> It was saying operating system missing.
<lotuspsychje> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544112/
<usr13> joe__: Try agin.
<Vyse007> joe__: Is that the exact error message?
<lotuspsychje> joe__: did you change BIOS boot order to usb?
<trism> lotuspsychje: manually installed, so might be leftover from a ppa
<joe__> Yes
<lotuspsychje> trism: ive installed the package manually with a .deb not adding ppa
<trism> lotuspsychje: ahh then there you go
<joe__> but now the screen just goes black and displays a SR in the upper left corner
<joe__> lotuspsychje_ Yes I did
<lotuspsychje> trism: does apt-cache hold installed deb files?
<usr13> joe__: Read "How to create a bootable USB stick" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-long-term-support (under the apropriate OS).
<Vyse007> joe__: Could be a bunch of reasons. For starters, is the ISO file error-free? Do a md5 check to make sure. Also, try using the USB stick on some other machine. That will make sure where the fault lies.
<lotuspsychje> joe__: did you try F12 to enter boot order and choose usb stick?
<joe__> Okay.  How do I test the iso file for errors?
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HERI> malam
<HERI> siang
<usr13> joe__: Yes run a checksum on the ISO and google it.  md5sum
<joe__> Lotuspsychejd, yes, I changed the boot order.
<joe__> Okay.  Thanks
<lotuspsychje> joe__: probably something went wrong burning the iso on your stick with unetbooting
<lotuspsychje> joe__: try what usr13 suggested you
<Vyse007> Check the ISO first
<usr13> joe__: What OS are you using to create the USB?
<joe__> usr13, ubuntu 12.04
<Vyse007> If I am not wrong, isn't USB booting supported only on FAT32 systems?
<usr13> joe__: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<joe__> I did that to the best of my ability usr13
<lotuspsychje> joe__: are you not in windows trying to create the 12.04 usb?
<joe__> Yes.  using 8.1 wins
<lotuspsychje> thought so
<usr13> joe__: Oh, I thought you said Ubuntu. Sorry.
<joe__> I'm sorry, I'm loading unbuntu onto a usb with a computer running wins 8
 * lotuspsychje thinks ubuntu community should find an easy way to make users burn ubuntu stick from windows
<usr13> joe__: See:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<joe__> Did that usr13
<Vyse007> lotuspsychje: Back when I was using puppy linux, the community made this awesome tool to do a frugal install of Puppy to a USB stick on Windows, packaged as a nice .exe file.
<lotuspsychje> Vyse007: remember packagename?
<usr13> joe__: Did you Download Pen Drive Linux's USB Installer?
<joe__> Yes, I have tried that one and unebootin
<Vyse007> lotuspsychje: Hold on let me go through my HDD. Although I doubt it would work for other distros...
<lotuspsychje> Vyse007: i found the reverse tool 'winusb' to create an win7+ stick from ubuntu..
<usr13> joe__: And it says "Operating System Not Found"?
<usr13> joe__: Try another computer, see if it boots.
<joe__> operating system missing
<lotuspsychje> joe__: are you very sure its not your internal HD that boots first?
<usr13> joe__: Sorry "operating system missing" Ok
<joe__> I am changing to boot from usb in bios.
<joe__> I have tried it like 15 times
<usr13> joe__: Maybe it is a bad thumd dirve?
<Vyse007> lotuspsychje: the winusb tool is kinda poorly made imho
<joe__> Have tried it on two seperate thumbs
<joe__> same result
<lotuspsychje> Vyse007: i dont know any other tools to make a win7 bootable from ubuntu yet
<usr13> joe__: ...But you'd think the USB installer application would error out if it was a bad USB stick...
<lotuspsychje> joe__: does F12 show the name of your usb hardware?
<joe__> ya, the configuration and loading to the stick seems to be fine.
<joe__> no.  It just says USB storage stick
<lotuspsychje> joe__: that a good thing
<lotuspsychje> joe__: i think something went wrong during unetbooting creating
<usr13> joe__: Do you have another computer to try it on?
<joe__> I also tried with linu usb installer
<joe__> Yes.
<usr13> joe__: You tried it on another computer and wouldn't boot?
<Vyse007> joe__: Are you sure the usb disk was properly formatted? The forums report of people having the same problem solved by reformatting the drives.
<joe__> I have reformatted two different thumbs, multiple times.
<lotuspsychje> usr13: can he burn the iso from the ubuntu liveDVD with ubuntu boot creator tool?
<joe__> I will try it on another computer tomorrow
<usr13> joe__: Yea vfat...., well I think the install application will re-write the filesystem on the thumb drive... I really don't think it's a problem with wrong filesystem, not sure but...
<joe__>  I formatted in fat32
<lotuspsychje> joe__: got a dvd drive to burn?
<usr13> lotuspsychje: I think so, yes... But if he has a Ubuntu install DVD, why not just install from it?
<v0latil3> hey anyone have a kepler gpu? i have a gtx650. i think the hardware h264 encoding is awesome, but cant find any programs that will utilize the hardware. encodes 1080p h264 and 240 fps. WOW so FAST.
<lotuspsychje> usr13: true :p
<v0latil3> does anyone know of an app that can use it?
<joe__> no dvd drive
<usr13> joe__: Oh, ok.  That's out.
<lotuspsychje> v0latil3: you need video encoding software?
<usr13> joe__: I just think something is going wrong in the process somehow.  Not sure what it could be...
<joe__> Ill run the test tomorrow and try it on another pc.  Thanks for the help all.
<usr13> !eufi
<usr13> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> joe__: what machine brand you have?
<joe__> Gateway
<usr13> I don't suppose it could be a UEFI issue... could it?
<joe__> What is uefi issue?
<lotuspsychje> usr13: dont think so, but worth a try to doublecheck
<Vyse007> usr13: I doubt that. I have a UEFI machine too, but I never had problems with booting on it.
<usr13> ok... well, I dono
<lotuspsychje> joe__: default Os on the machine is win8?
<Vyse007> But occasionally ran into troubles installing distros on it..
<joe__> no the machine I'm trying to load on is XP
<v0latil3> lotuspsychje, yes.
<joe__> I made the usb drive on a wins 8 pc.
<v0latil3> lotuspsychje, i was looking for one that uses the nvidia kepler h.264 hardware encoding specifically
<usr13> joe__: Will it do pixi?
<joe__> What's that?
<v0latil3> network booting i think
<joe__> I don't know
<Vyse007> joe__: Did you ever try booting off a stick before? Or is this the first time?
<usr13> pxe not pixi
<usr13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<usr13> did joe__ leave us?
<Sebastien> Quits: joe__ (6cd7ea6e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.108.215.234.110) (Quit: Page closed)
<Sebastien> yes usr13, he did.
<deezed> usr13: I ghes so
<Vyse007> connection problem, maybe?
<deezed> *guess
<Vyse007> Or just too frustrated, lol.
<lotuspsychje> cant he still use wubi for 12.04?
<usr13> Slackware has a built-in pxe server on the install DVD  Ubuntu doesn't do that yet?  Or do they?
<randolph`> test
<Vyse007> afaik ubuntu doesnt do that
<usr13> All I can find is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Vyse007> though it would be awesome if it did
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | Joe_B
<ubottu> Joe_B: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<lotuspsychje> oops
<lotuspsychje> he left
<Vyse007> Wubi is incompatible with UEFI? didnt know that..
 * cfhowlett thinks everytime someone mentions "wubi" an angel gets the chills.
<usr13> Vyse007: Yes, it works like a charm.  I did one not long ago on an old laptop that would not boot USB and had no CDROM drive.  I booted into the PXE server from a slackware DVD on another laptop but after it booted, I installed from the USB stick anyway, (booted over the network but installed the actual OS from the USB). Pretty easy.
<Vyse007> usr13: Oh yes its a charm. Arch has that functionality too I think...
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: well if other tools fail..
<Vyse007> y'all don't start dissing wubi now..
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, true.
<lotuspsychje> they should invent an easy tool to create ubuntu= more win users to easy step to ubuntu
<Vyse007> they are trying man, believe me.
<lotuspsychje> but i think MS doesnt like the sound of that
<Nehal> Hi. I'm trying Xubuntu 13.10. I'm getting a segmentation fault in my Xorg.0.log file with the radeon_drv.so driver. I have a dmesg and Xorg log file. Can someone help me out please?
<usr13> Yea, keep it down.... ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<usr13> Nehal: Pastebinit
<Vyse007> Nehal: Pastebin the file
<Nehal> OK. Give me a sec.
<usr13> !pastebinit | Nehal
<ubottu> Nehal: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | usr13 Vyse007
<Jonbo> | isn't here
<ubottu> usr13 Vyse007: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<usr13> Nehal: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lotuspsychje> im out guys working time cheerz
<Vyse007> lotuspsychje: Lol thanks mate
<Gandalf__> 'allo everybody I have a terrible problem that makes me cry
<Vyse007> lotuspsychje: Enjoy your work!
<usr13> Thank you Jonbo  :)
<lotuspsychje> smeagol will help you here :p
<lotuspsychje> Vyse007: tnx!
<Vyse007> lol
<Sebastien> wubi is not working right with the lts? (on windows 8 laptop) i keep getting errors.
<usr13> Gandalf__: Whatsamatter?
<Vyse007> nice LOTR references
<Gandalf__> I bought a Lenovo Desktop with Windows 8 pre-installed... As you can imagine I am running into the worst issues when trying to install 12.04 on it...
<Jonbo> o.o
<usr13> Enter sandman
<Nehal> Xorg.0.log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544224/
<Gandalf__> I have so far tried, an install from DVD, a WUBI install, and no matter what I do I can't get it to work
<Nehal> dmesg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544230/
<Nehal> usr13, Vyse007: please see those two links
<Vyse007> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cfhowlett> Gandalf, virtualbox
<Gandalf__> I get the Windows Boot manager and it shows Windows 8 and Ubuntu, but when I click Ubuntu it says the operating system can't be found.
<Gandalf__> I need a full install cf, virtualizing won't do it for me.
<Nehal> Search for "Segmentation fault at address 0x8" at the bottom of the Xorg.0.log file
<Vyse007> Nehal: Give me a sec.
<Nehal> OK. Thank you.
<_independent> I am now offering free psyBNC access type !bnc to learn more.
<Gandalf__> Is there a way to ditch the Windows 8 boot manager for GRUB?
<cfhowlett> !ops|_independent, spamming multiple channels
<ubottu> _independent, spamming multiple channels: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Gandalf__> or does GRUB not work with UEFI/Windows 8 preload OEM systems?
<usr13> Bug#650210
<Vyse007> GRUB doesnt work with UEFI afaik
<usr13> 650210
<Verona> actually grub2 works pretty well
<usr13> bug 650210
<ubottu> bug 650210 in Products.LDAPUserFolder "proxy roles fail when owner not in cache" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650210
<Vyse007> Verona: yup grub2 does. But am not sure about grub.
<Gandalf__> Is grub2 part of the 12.04 install by any chance?
<kmyst> Gandalf__: yes
<Vyse007> Nehal: Is your card supported by the fglrx driver?
<zzxc> Hey do I set the default sound card on ubuntu server?
<Gandalf__> Yeah... I must be doing something wrong, but I'm following the WUBI guide and things are still screwy
<Gandalf__> My machine always boots to the windows boot manager
<Lectro> Hello
<Gandalf__> instead of grub
<zzxc> Lectro: Hey Lectro
<fixmypc956> ok so I used 'chmod' to share some directories, but I still can't see them on my windows comp. What gives?
<Gandalf__> Windows 8 just kills Linux distros T_T
<Nehal> Vyse007: I have no idea. I was using Xubuntu 12.04 previous and it was working quite well. I have an AMD HD 7790 (Asus brand).
<Lectro> Just a question, will Ubuntu boot off a pendrive that is not FAT32?
<Verona> exit
<Verona> quit
<Gandalf__> I don't believe so Lectro
<Gandalf__> not from my experience
<Lectro> ok
<Lectro> thanks
<Vyse007> Nehal: So when did the seg faults start appearing?
<Nehal> Vyse007: I probably should clarify. I have always been using 12.04. Today I decided to try 13.10. I popped in the disc, booted up, selected 'Try' rather than install. And then I got a blank screen. Went to the first virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and found this from the logs.
<usr13> Nehal: What video card is it?
<Nehal> Hmm.. I scared him away :)
<Nehal> from above: I have an AMD HD 7790 (Asus brand).
<Gandalf__> nice card
<Nehal> Yes. It's a nice card.
<usr13> Nehal: My advice;  Stick with LTS
<usr13> Nehal: Sorry, haven't come to any conclusion on it, and I'm out of time.
<usr13> Must go.
<v0latil3> i have an nvidia card, the uefi menu, grub, anything before loading the video driver wont show in the native resolution of my monitor
<Nehal> usr13: ok np. thanks.
<v0latil3> VTs are low res too
<adam_> Anyone have issues with steam on 13.10
<v0latil3> its annoying
<Vyse007> Nehal: sorry I had a connection error.
<Nehal> Vyse007: I probably should clarify. I have always been using 12.04. Today I decided to try 13.10. I popped in the disc, booted up, selected 'Try' rather than install. And then I got a blank screen. Went to the first virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and found this from the logs.
<Nehal> np
<Gandalf__> Any good guides for ubuntu on a windows 8 oem system?
<nevyn> Gandalf__: depends on the hardware.
<Vyse007> Nehal: The open source drivers should work and fglrx shouldnt even be required in most cases.
<Gandalf__> Lenovo H535, Richlands APU
<Vyse007> Nehal: There seems to be some problem however, and the live image loads the radeon module.
<Nehal> Vyse007: fglrx is the proprietary driver by AMD?
<tonyt> yes
<Nehal> Vyse007: interestingly, I tried Linux Mint and got the exact same error in my logs. Possibly a bug in the radeon module?
<Vyse007> Nehal: Yes, it is. It is possible that these newer live images have made it a default for AMD cards, but I doubt that.
<sdg> There is not enough space on the destination. Try to remove files to make space.
<sdg> ubuntu : There is not enough space on the destination. Try to remove files to make space.
<sdg> i did df it shows a drive 100% used
<Vyse007> Nehal: I will try to go over the logs a bit more carefully and see a workaround, if you have some time for that.
<sdg> ubuntu : There is not enough space on the destination. Try to remove files to make space.
<sdg>  i did df it shows a drive 100% used
<Nehal> Vyse007: absolutely. just ping me when you need me. please note I'm on Windows right now so I can't give you any log files or anything like that.
<Vyse007> Nehal: The Xorg log is enough. Gimme some time.
<Nehal> k
<sdg> There is not enough space on the destination. Try to remove files to make space.
<sdg> i did df it shows a drive 100% used
<pinco> polar express italiano
<jay-o> I tried permission changes with root, permission error occurred. please let me know the reason.(see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544275/)
<buu> jay-o: Why are you root on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jay-o> root and sudo are not the same?
<Vyse007> Nehal: do you have an intel processor with amd graphics?
<Nehal> Hmm
<buu> jay-o: No
<buu> jay-o: What the hell did you do to your system?
<Nehal> Vyse007: I have an Intel Core 2 Duo E8400.
<Nehal> It does not have HD graphics if that's relevant
<Vyse007> Nehal: And an AMD radeon graphics card?
<Nehal> Yes, it is AMD HD 7790.
<Vyse007> Nehal: aaaaahhhhh, that explains a lot. A hybrid system is always a pain to get workign
<Nehal> Vyse007: I thought that is only a problem if the intel processor has built-in graphics capability?
<Nehal> Hmm, he always gets disconnected at the perfect time....
<Nehal> Vyse007: I thought that is only a problem if the intel processor has built-in graphics capability?
<Gandalf__> okay
<Vyse007>  The motherboard has a built-in graphics chip and if you remove your card, and then boot the live image, it will work perfectly fine.
<Gandalf__> i gave up dual booting from the same hard drive
<Gandalf__> I'm going to just install a second hard drive so I can have Ubuntu
<Nehal> Vyse007: Nope, this motherboard does not. It's quite old.
<Gandalf__> Windows 8 is just too uncooperative
<Nehal> Vyse007: put it this way, without the AMD graphics card, my computer would be unuseable :)
<Nehal> Gandalf__: Trust me, it's MUCH easier that way. Then I just press the special shortcut when my BIOS shows to show the boot menu, and select the second hard drive..... just removes so much pain... and potentially safer too...
<Vyse007> Nehal: You could mount the live system, install the drivers, then boot it and install. But that would require a good sense of the command line...
<jay-o> Thank you, buu. I tried download procps-3.2.8.tar.gz and I wanted to install manual operation.
<Nehal> Vyse007: what drivers? I think my card is supported by radeonsi
<impradeepy> jay-o:extract it
<Gandalf__> I feel like Microsoft made me buy a second hard drive.
<Vyse007> Nehal: The proprietary drivers.
 * Gandalf__ has bad feels
<buu> Gandalf__: Run win8 inside a vm!
<Nehal> Vyse007: ok... I guess that could be a temp solution, but I think I should report this so it can be fixed (I'm sure someone else might have this problem too)
<Gandalf__> buu I'm not sure that's possible
<impradeepy> jay-o:after extracting go to its path using cd change directory command and the use./configure, make and finaly sudo make install
<Vyse007> Nehal: people might have the same problem. You can take a look at the bugs database and file a bug if you so wish.
<Nehal> Vyse007: Yes, I search and could not find anything. I'll take a final look and if I still don't see anything I'll file a bug.
<Nehal> Vyse007: thanks for all your help!
<Vyse007> Nehal: No problem. And I am sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<pvl1> i cant seem to stop my laptop from going to sleep on lid close
<buu> Gandalf__: Of course its possible..
<Vyse007> Alright guys, off to get some sleep now. Catch you all tomorrow. Have fun!
<somsip> Gandalf__: http://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools#downloads
<Vyse007> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sdg> i am no able to copy file from one folder to another
<sdg> it says memory full
<sdg> i have removed file
<jay-o> Thank you , impradeepy. Rightly, I extracted it, but no configure file found.
<sdg> still same error
<sdg> plz help
<FloodBot1> sdg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_independent> free psybnc type *bnc*
<sdg> then plz answer question
<impradeepy> jay-o: use ls to find one
<SchrodingersScat> sdg: make sure that you haven't only moved them to a wastebin, but actually deleted the files.
<jmgk> hi impradeepy
<sdg> SchrodingersScat : i did same
<impradeepy> jmgk:hello
<SchrodingersScat> sdg: df -h should show you how much is free on your disks
<azzid> need help installing ath9k module
<sdg> SchrodingersScat : i did df it shows 100% used in some drives
<sdg> like sd01
<sdg> i removed some files from there
<SchrodingersScat> sdg: ncdu is a handy tool for freeing up space
<sdg> but nothing happened
<sdg> ok
<jay-o> impradeepy : please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544339/
<impradeepy> ok
<sdg> SchrodingersScat : iam not able to download ncdu
<azzid> need help with my wifi card, it is not being detected on 13.04, here's some data http://pastebin.com/eU49VCFD
<sdg> no memory left to install that
<SchrodingersScat> sdg: because of full disk?
<impradeepy> jay-o:try this sudo apt-get source procps
<SchrodingersScat> well, time to delete something
<impradeepy> jay-o:it  should get you the exact source as used to build the version for your platform
<sdg> ya
<sdg> SchrodingersScat : its saying no memory left to copy
<azzid> someone? need help with my wifi card, it is not being detected on 13.04, here's some data http://pastebin.com/eU49VCFD
<impradeepy> azzid: sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/essid , essid= name of ur wireless network
<impradeepy> azzid:A file should open then enter your user password change the line "system-ca-certs=true" to "system-ca-certs=false" save and close gedit or whatever text editor you are using, then reboot.
<linea> How can i filter GET request only i am generating log with custom handler
<joshnan> i am fish
<azzid> impradeepy: I'll try
<joshnan> sorry
<impradeepy> azzid:ok
<azzid> brb
<impradeepy> gud luck
<jay-o> impradeepy: "apt-get source procps" was successful.can you tell me next command?
<impradeepy> jay-o:so its self compiled now :)
<azzid> impradeepy: no luck
<azzid> I think the problem is on a lower level
<azzid> for example if i do iwconfig, there shows no wireless lan at all, no wlan0
<impradeepy> azzid:try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<noemie> previously on ubuntu had an external drive mounted. Now it will not mount. When trying to mount /dev/sdc1 it shows unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<impradeepy> azzid: show me d output of apt-cache show bcmwl-kernel-sourcepackage
<noemie> how to get the external usb drive to mount ?
<jay-o> Thank you, impradeepy. I did do build again, but the same error occurred.(please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544390/)
<stevildead> having trouble booting ubuntu 12 from usb. says no os found
<impradeepy> use sudo
<jay-o> I'll try
<impradeepy> jay-o:ok
<stevildead> need help booting from usb
<miketomdool> stevildead does the computer support usb booting? (I know I've had quite a few computers that didn't support it)
<jay-o> impradeepy: No, I'm afraid not. The same error occurred.
<stevildead> miketomdool: its a dell mini\
<stevildead> miketomdool: its available in the boor menu
<impradeepy> jay-o:try this ./configure && make && sudo make install
<stevildead> boot***
<impradeepy> jay-o:after extraction is there any file called install or readme.txt?
<miketomdool> stevildead what tool did you use to flash the usb?
<Beldar> stevildead, bios boot menu?
<stevildead> Beldar: yes
<stevildead> miketomdool: i wiped it with mac drive utility
<jay-o> There were README and some c files,but no configure file found.
<Beldar> stevildead, have you seen this wiki. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<azzid> impradeepy: i'm doing apt-get upgrade now, but I think it's weird that the wifi isn't working because it worked while the ubuntu setup installed, downloading packages and everything
<impradeepy> jay-o:no config file than i think it wont install i am sorry after compiling we cannot move forward may be due to corrupted tarball file
<impradeepy> azzid:show me the output of apt-cache show bcmwl-kernel-source
<azzid> impradeepy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544425/
<stevildead> Beldar: im not trying to put the os on a mac
<impradeepy> azzid:sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Beldar> azzid, Take a look at these threads the first has mention of a bug. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=AR9462
<Beldar> stevildead, But you are trying to load the usb on a mac right?
<Beldar> stevildead, Or you tried.
<azzid> Beldar: I've looking around, and for most of those folks wifi works, bad, but it works. In my situation iwconfig returns no wireless extension, no wlan0 at all
<stevildead> Beldar: im trying to install ubuntu 12 from usb on a dell mini
<Beldar> stevildead, On what OS did you load the usb with?
<azzid> impradeepy: i'm upgrading right now, when it finsish I'll purge it
<cfhowlett> stevildead, try lubuntu instead - optimized for lower spec machines
<impradeepy> azzid:after removing 6.20.155.1+bdcom  do one reboot if still no wifi then install its previous version then you should able to see working wireless because there is a bug in latest 6.20.155.1+bdcom
<stevildead> Beldar: i downloaded the os with a mac book and put in on the usb from there
<azzid> impradeepy: i dont get it, why bcom? my card is AR9462
<Beldar> stevildead, Then read the link I gave you, it is not for installing on a mac, but making the usb on a mac.
<impradeepy> azzid:problem is you have two chipset broadcom and atheros so u need to blacklist one
<impradeepy> azzid:thats why i told you to purge bcmwl that contains broadcom source packages
<Beldar> stevildead, My question was have you seen the link anyway, loading a usb on a mac is a specialized procedure.
<azzid> impradeepy: thanks, I'll try when upgrade finishes
<impradeepy> azzid:ok good luck
<stevildead> Beldar: i looked at it, im assuming it has to do w the file type ie .img
<noemie> how can i mount the usb drive that now shows up as format type lvm2
<noemie> how do I mount /dev/sdc1   63  3907024064  1953512001   8e  Linux LVM
<makara> hi. I'm having trouble doing this: http://www.unixmen.com/upgrade-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<jay-o> impradeepy: does my tarball sound wrong?
<impradeepy> jay-o:yes
<miketomdool> noemie I have no idea if this will work but try: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media (i have never used the LVM filesystem before so I wouldn't know if it would work)
<impradeepy> jay:o:because it did not have a config file
<impradeepy> jay-o:so after compiling we cannot able to configure and then install
<jay-o> OK.I'll retry download.
<noemie> miketomdool, thanks but that will not work
<buu> noemie: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-can-i-mount-lvm-partition-in-ubuntu-569507/
<buu> http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<buu> etc
<impradeepy> jay:o:good luck use official link that matches with your repos
<noemie> vgchange -a y
<noemie>   0 logical volume(s) in volume group "myomie" now active   now what?
<makara> WARNING:root:file 'saucy.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<Jordan_U> noemie: Where did you get this drive from?
<noemie> Jordan_U, had for a few years
<Jordan_U> noemie: Did you create the LVM that's currently on it?
<noemie> Jordan_U, i wiped out 12.04 early this morning because / was too small after 1.5 years, so I reinstalled, but not lvm, just raid
<noemie> the backup drive is a samsung 2TB Drive
<noemie> it shows up in nautilus but as a 'name' with VG in green
<Jordan_U> noemie: Can you access the files via nautilus?
<noemie> syslog shows the drive if i remove the usb cable and plug it back in
<noemie> no
<noemie> wish i could
<noemie> everything we need is on that drive
<noemie> why its lvm is news to me
<noemie> the old system as md* too
<Jordan_U> noemie: So this drive contained a full Ubuntu installation at one point?
<noemie> no
<noemie> it was just a backup drive
<noemie> it was only mounted manually with mount /bkup
<noemie> its odd because I destroyed 12.04 and reinstalled 12.04
<noemie> but when I installed, i did not have the drive plugged in for safety resaons
<noemie> reasons
<noemie> or reinstalled i should say
<Jordan_U> noemie: So you had an fstab entry for it. Do you happend to still have that fstab? What is the output of "sudo lvscan"?
<noemie> my / was 3GB before which was way too small
<noemie> yes
<noemie> no
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<noemie> lvscan  -> empty
<noemie> same with modprobe dm-mod
<noemie> ubuntu disk utility shows the drive but no 'mount' button available :(
<noemie> says 2.0GB lvm2 physical volume
<noemie> errr
<noemie> 2.0TB
<makara> please help with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/388162/warningrootfile-saucy-tar-gz-gpg-missing-on-distribution-upgrade
<noemie>  /dev/sdc1
<makara> i can't be the only person having this issue
<Payton> Beldar: bekks Thanks for all of your help, I now have ubuntu running really fast :)
<Jordan_U> makara: Don't use blogs when there is official documentation available. Those instructions were for when saucy was still in development.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | makara
<ubottu> makara: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Payton> How would I update everything in the command line? :P
<starnix> Payton: sudo apt-get update
<Payton> starnix: Thanks, I just like doing things through the command line :P
<Payton> Well, brb restarting for updates
<makara> Jordan_U, ok thanks. I've did everything in http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<makara> there is no mention of gpg issues there or in the release notes
<Blunder-fuss> Good Morning - I'm having dramas dual booting my Mac mini. I've already dual booted with Windows 7 but i'm trying to add Ubuntu. I created a 50gb NTFS partition (I'm just testing the install at this stage) and for some reason the installation doesn't see the seperate partitions.
<guest-iofb1r> nihao
<Blunder-fuss> Any clues?
<impradeepy> blunder-fues: use ext4 file sytem for ubuntu not ntfs
<Blunder-fuss> True - but shouldn't I be able to modify the partitions in the installer?
<impradeepy> blunder-fuess:yes,u can select something else during installation there you will find
<Blunder-fuss> Yes, but it wouldn't every recognize the seperate partitions
<forehand> this the place for noob questions?
<Blunder-fuss> just saw hdd\a
<Jordan_U> makara: What is the exact command you ran that gave an error, and what was that exact error message? (use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for mroe than one line of output).
<impradeepy> blunder-fuss:shoe me the snaps so that i can see your actual problem
<makara> Jordan_U, its very simple actually. I just clicked 'Upgrade' at step 3 of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<boggle> Issue with key-mapping on new keyboard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUT0hXG1
<makara> Jordan_U, and I get 'failed to fetch' error message
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: What do you mean by "the installation doesn't see the separate partitions"? Are you talking about the Ubuntu installer?
<Blunder-fuss> @Jordan_U yes
<Jordan_U> makara: Please pastebin the exact text of the error, or post a screenshot of it.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Blunder-fuss
<ubottu> Blunder-fuss: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<makara> Jordan_U, when I invoke the GUI updater from the cli, it puffs out the error message I posted on askubuntu
<Blunder-fuss> I can't take screencaps, i'm on another machine
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<makara> Jordan_U, http://askubuntu.com/questions/388162/warningrootfile-saucy-tar-gz-gpg-missing-on-distribution-upgrade
<Jordan_U> makara: You shouldn't be running "sudo update-manager -d", you should just be running "update-manager" (as your own user, not root).
<Blunder-fuss> The installation on sees the HDD as a whole, not the seperate partitions
<forehand> I'm trying to set up an ubuntu box as a router but running into trouble.
<keplr> Anyone know how to play an m3u stream on Linux?
<Visigoth> Greetings
<azzid> impradeepy: I finished upgrading, rebooted no wifi. purged bcmwl (it was not installed), rebooted: no wifi. installed latest bcmwl, rebooted no wifi either.
<aeon-ltd> keplr: can't confirm, but i think vlc might
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: I expect that "sudo parted -l" will print an error because you have an invalid partition table, so please run that command and try to relay what that error message is.
<Blunder-fuss> Jordan_U: Ok i'll try
<impradeepy> azzid:why did you install the latest bcmwl? i told you to uninstall it and install the previous version because there is bug in the latest you have atheros so you dont need broadcom
<Blunder-fuss> Damn Windows 7 for screwing up my part table
<impradeepy> its not win7 fault mate<
<azzid> impradeepy: my bad, how do i install previous?
<keplr> Thanks aeon-ltd, VLC worked.
<forehand> is there a networking channel I should hit up?
<makara> Jordan_U, don't quite understand why a dist-upgrade shouldn't be done as root, but anyway it still gives the same error
<Blunder-fuss> Sure it is - I used the inbuilt Disk Management, so I suspect that buggered it
<miketomdool> makara can you go into ubuntu software manager->edit->software sources and tell me what it says in "download from: "
<impradeepy> azzid:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<makara> miketomdool, it used to be ftp from a south african server. I've changed it to main server.
<Jordan_U> makara: You shouldn't run GUI apps using sudo. *If* you need to run a GUI app as root you should use gksudo, but in the case of update-manager it escalates its priveleges using policykit so it doesn't need to be run as root at all.
<Blunder-fuss> How do I bring up the console in the Ubuntu enviro when it isn't installe
<Blunder-fuss> d
<linuxlite1969> hi
<linuxlite1969> anyone here using skype?
<impradeepy> blunder-fuss:its ur fault of not doing it properly so please do not blame an os
<makara> Jordan_U, oh right, the gksudo thing
<linuxlite1969> i have hp 101 webcam it shows in the options but when i call there is no picture
<forehand> How do I raise my hand?
<linuxlite1969> options>video devices the webcam works, but when i call my friends there is no picture the camera wont light i mean the led
<linuxlite1969> help
<forehand> help
<Blunder-fuss> How do I bring up the console?
<Jordan_U> impradeepy: Most partition tables that parted considers invalid, like those with overlapping partitions, should not be possible to create with a properly written partitioning program. We don't know if that's the case here, but it is possible to legitimately blame the tool for this type of problem.
<aeon-ltd> forehand: ask, in the future don't ask to asl
<aeon-ltd> *ask
<forehand> asl?
<Jordan_U> makara: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update".
<aeon-ltd> forehand: ask
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: Select the "Try Ubuntu" option, then search for "terminal" in Unity.
<impradeepy> jordan_u:agreed,but its simple to do partitions using disk management just shrink the volume and leave it as unallocated so that during installation of ubuntu we can  easily create partitions :)
<Blunder-fuss> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: You're welcome.
<Blunder-fuss> Ok, Jordan_U: because I'm loaded from the USB it's only showing the USB drive when I do sudo parted -l
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: That is not supposed to happen. What kind of drive is this and how is it connected to the computer?
<Blunder-fuss> Jordan_U: when I do sudo parted -l it also says "Error: Both the primary and backup GPT tables are corrupt. Try making a fresh table, and using Parted's rescue feature to recover partitions."
<impradeepy> format it
<makara> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/CyxvMD8B
<savagejen> I am on 13.04 and pptp is broken. Anyone know if it's fixed on 13.10. I don't want to upgrade unless I need to?
<impradeepy> blunder-fuss:will suggest you to repair it using win7 or format it and then fresh install of ubuntu
<theadmin> savagejen: I suggest you use 12.04 if you don't want to update often. 13.04 doesn't have long support, infact, it's almost over.
<theadmin> savagejen: PPTP is working on 12.04, I have to point out.
<savagejen> I can't exactly go back, can I?
<Blunder-fuss> impradeepy: This isn't an option, I don't want to lose the Mac OSX partition
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: That's definitely not a good thing. If you can still access your data from Windows, and you don't already have good backups of all important files (as you always should), I recommend you do so now. This is most likely fixable, but the fact that it happened in the first place suggests that you may have a failing drive or other serious problem.
<noemie> any help to get usb drive mount is greatly appreciated.
<theadmin> savagejen: Downgrade is impossible, but a reinstall is. If you install over an existing Ubuntu installation, without formatting, it will save settings, user data, and even attempt to reinstall apps you had.
<linea> Anyone i want to extract size and status from this type log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544588/
<impradeepy> blunder-fuss:yes i am afraid, but i think there is no other options left for you as your drive is corrupted
<savagejen> theadmin, that's not the point
<Jordan_U> theadmin: I wasn't aware of the trying to re-install apps part, do you have a source for that?
<savagejen> I shouldn't have to downgrade
<jay-o> impradeepy: I am done.(http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544577/) it is too hard for end users to solve. :-)
<savagejen> Yeah, pptp is old and broken, but people still use it, which means releasing broken packages is ridiculous
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Source? Trying to install 12.04 over a 13.10 installation, it said "Restoring packages..." or something and after the install I suddenly had all apps I had before
<Blunder-fuss> Jordan_U: I've got all the important files backed up so thats not a problem. I'm just not sure how well I can get OSX re-installed on the machine. Is it possible to repair this?
<theadmin> savagejen: I have to say, PPTP has worked for me on 13.04 as well, so this is odd
<savagejen> there's an open bug on launchpad
<savagejen> I'm not the only person with the issue.
 * savagejen is updating to 13.10 and crossing her fingers.
<theadmin> Hm, must be new or something. savagejen, if the bug is marked fixed for 13.10 then the issue isn't present. Anyway, you should upgrade regardless, 13.04 is EOL in a month or so
<savagejen> theadmin, not fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1175897
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1175897 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "PPTP VPN Service failed to start after upgrade to 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: It is probably possible to repair, though repairing it may break booting of Windows, OSX, or both.
<Guest27618> Just a recommendation anyone who has installed Ubuntu 13.10, should upgrade there Kernel to 3.12 to avoid chronic Kernel Panics
<Blunder-fuss> Jordan_U: repair via Ubuntu?
<theadmin> savagejen: Hm. If the bug is in Network Manager, try using pptpsetup to configure your connection, pon to connect and poff to disconnect.
<noemie> #vgscan
<noemie> Found volume group "myomie" using metadata type lvm2
<noemie> vgchange -a y myomie
<noemie>   0 logical volume(s) in volume group "myomie" now active
<noemie> so how to mount this then?
<Grnfld_tux> I'm on 13.10 and I installed the Netflix app, I did all the codes -- when I try to play movie it crashes.
<savagejen> theadmin, what will be the next stable release?
<Jordan_U> noemie: Why did you add "myomie" to the end of that command? What is the output of just "sudo vgchange -a y"?
<theadmin> savagejen: 14.04, released April 2014, supported until 2019.
<noemie> Jordan_U, vgchange -a y myomie
<noemie>   0 logical volume(s) in volume group "myomie" now active
<noemie> oops
<noemie> vgchange -a y
<noemie>   0 logical volume(s) in volume group "myomie" now active
<savagejen> theadmin, skipping the 13s? :D
<theadmin> savagejen: There's a new release every six months, once every two years there's an LTS release.
<savagejen> ok
<theadmin> savagejen: The version number is actually just YY.MM (year.month)
<Jordan_U> noemie: Try asking in #lvm .
<noemie> ok
<theadmin> savagejen: Which makes the first Ubuntu version 4.10, kinda funny
<savagejen> theadmin, until time travel is invented
<savagejen> theadmin, or the doctor decides to run ubuntu
<theadmin> savagejen: Doctor? Doctor who?
<theadmin> (sorry, couldn't hold back)
<savagejen> theadmin, thus completely ruining your neat little versioning scheme
<savagejen> bbl 13.10 reboot
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: Please try running "sudo apt-get install gdisk" then "sudo gdisk /dev/sdX" where sdX is the drive in question, like "sda" or "sdb".
<Blunder-fuss> Jordan_U: Ok, i'll give it a shot
<Jordan_U> Blunder-fuss: It should also give you an error message (possibly a more helpful one), and then it should give you prompt to do more actions, you can just enter 'q' at any time to quit.
<impradeepy> jay-o: show me the output of cat /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf | sudo sysctl -p -
<impradeepy> jay-o: i think new conf is conflicting with the older one
<impradeepy> jay-o:then run this: sudo apt-get install procps=1:3.2.8-11ubuntu6.2
<cartusia> Yo everyone can you do me a big big favor :), I can get 10 thousand dollars for it. I am so close to finishing this contest, need some facebook votes :P. If you can vote for my family which is team number 6 "Team Boo" https://www.healthywage.com/leaderboards/team_standings/?team_challenge=43&secondary_filter=6 super thanks!
<cartusia> It will ask for ur respective facebook login
<Jordan_U> cartusia: Please do not post spam here again.
<cartusia> Jordan_U, its not spam :(
<cartusia> just a favor thats all
<cartusia> :)
<Jordan_U> cartusia: It is. Please stop now.
<grendal_prime> anyone familar with these sans digital jobod mini tower things?
<grendal_prime> it got this weird situation where the bios come up i tell it wich drives i want to use...and everything seems to go ok..but the array just does not show up on the running ubuntu os.
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: Do you see the individual drives from within Ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> no..nothing
<jay-o> impradeepy: i resolved the issue. Special permission(lsattr) was wrong and i used chattr command.
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: How is this device connected to the computer?
<grendal_prime> now i know the unit works..ive had ti connected to my xps unit and it worked fine
<grendal_prime> rocket raid card that shiped with it
<impradeepy> jay-o:finaly itsinstalled?
<jay-o> Yes.Thanks.
<impradeepy> jay-o:great enjoy cheers:)
<Danato> how do I remap a keyboard key? I want it to show Ç instead of Ć, when I press "<shift> + ' + c"
<grendal_prime> and then a cable (again supplied by sans digital)
<theadmin> Danato: Ç should be on Alt+,
<Danato> on the (US, alternative international) keyboard layout
<theadmin> Ah, I dunno about that one. I use "English (international AltGr dead keys)"
<Danato> theadmin: Alt+ ?
<Danato> ok ill try it out
<miketomdool> make sure you use the right alt not the left one
<theadmin> Yes, it should be labelled "Alt Gr" on most keyboards.
<Danato> ah that worked
<Danato> thanks
<Danato> but its weird
<theadmin> That's how most layouts with >2 layers work
<limace255> hi all, I try to set an usb-key with auto-installation of an ubuntu-server.iso, using kickstart, instead of preseed; don't knw why, but it doesn't seem to be as easy as I hope...
<limace255> some topics say better to place ks.cfg file on the / of usb, other say in isolinux folder...some other say rename isolinux ---> syslinux
<limace255> has anyone perform such installation ?
<limace255> (ubuntu-server.iso, because I don't want any graphical mode for and after install, in fact)
<Danato> theadmin: I actually said it wrong, it was supposed to be " ' + c " = ç , like windows does
<Danato> theadmin: its a bug that was never solved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/518056
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518056 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "cedilla appears as accented c (ć instead of ç) when typing 'c" [Low,Confirmed]
<fangkui> hello
<miketomdool> welcome ^
<fangkui> only you
<fangkui> ?
<theadmin> Plenty of people. Ask your question.
<Mastablasta> Hey you guys. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for me. I insalled isight firmware tools in terminal. But no signal from firewire it seems or cam or video not even turning on power I think in Ubuntu. Do I need to install some firewire chance too by chance or any suggestions?
<fangkui> first player
<fangkui> i am from china
<Stanley00> fangkui: do you have any question to ask?
<fangkui> I do not how to answer
<Stanley00> !ot | fangkui if you just want to talk, join here
<ubottu> fangkui if you just want to talk, join here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fangkui>  #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel
<Mastablasta> does anyone know how to make sure my firewire stuff is installed working right?
<fangkui> I do not now
<fangkui> know
<Mastablasta> well figure it out mannn! jk lol
<EO_> Is there some large meta package that installs a ton of development tools?  I don't wanna keep installing stuff one by one
<EO_> build-essential is really barebones
<wasanzy> hello, am getting the error about, my OS running in low graphic mode so I should configure it manually, what could I do about this?
<wasanzy> Ubuntu 13.04
<Stanley00> EO_: what kind of developer tools do you want?
<EO_> Stanley00: general C/C++ stuff.  all automake stuff, bison, etc...
<Stanley00> Mastablasta: I don't know, but did you restart your computer, and may be you can check with lsmod and...
<theadmin> EO_: I don't think there is... Just install those yourself, no big deal
<Mastablasta> Yes, I have all updates to 13.10 this has been problem for awhile
<EO_> theadmin: blargh.
<Chosen-One> Anybody got experience in setting up Plex Media Server?
<Chosen-One> Does the format of the HDD need to be something specific?
<theadmin> EO_: Well, what? sudo apt-get install g++ gcc make automake autoconf equivs checkinstall bison m4 vim-gtk
<theadmin> EO_: ...what else? I mean... that's all the basic stuff
<EO_> theadmin: I guess I'm looking for an equivalent to yum's groupinstall "Developer Tools" or whatever it is
<EO_> theadmin: I'm trying to compile something which didn't specify its deps and don't wanna rev eng src code on every fail
<theadmin> blargh, that's much of a problem
<szymon> dfghjjjjuytgg
<magda_> :)
<szymon> yyyyyy
<szymon> lol
<szymon> żal
<theadmin> szymon: Remove kebab, please. Use this channel for support purposes only.
<magda_> wtf ?
<Gumby> remove kebab?
<szymon> kebab?
<szymon> lubie
<theadmin> Eh, random reference, not expecting anyone to get that. What I mean is, stop that.
<jesika98> yey ><3
<magda_> jesika <3
<jesika98> ej. tu są jakieś innje ludzie xd
<Gumby> heh
<magda_> wiem
<magda_> :P
<jesika98> looolz
<szymon> cześć jesi :D
<DJones> szymon: jesika98 magda_ Please don't do that, this is a support channel
<tozen> polish go home :)
<jesika98> noł
<magda_> why ??
<Myrtti> because this is a Ubuntu support channel, not your random amusement channel
<Sebastien> go in a different channel if you want to have fun please.
<magda_> phi trudno :P
<XOXO_> tak bywa xD
<michal__> polish are horrible
<szymon> nie rusza mnie to
<michal__> i hate them
<jesika98> mnie też xd
<tozen> michal__: +1000
<theadmin> michal__: No racism, please, not all of them are like this. And this isn't helping.
<AB49K> What's wrong with a little racism? :(
<Myrtti> AB49K: let's not even start that discussion
<theadmin> Let's just say it's against the rules.
<tozen> theadmin: agree but people has to follow channels rules
<cyberputz> Don't feed the trolls, just ban on sight.
<purvesh> What is Ubuntu
<DJones> !ubuntu | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> purvesh: Best operating system ever created. Think of it as a replacement for Windows or OS X.
<JordanJ2> Does Unity "lag"
<JordanJ2> Err
<JordanJ2> Does unity lag for anyone? Orbis it based on computer specs?
<JordanJ2> Or*
<theadmin> JordanJ2: Lag? It does, sometimes, indeed. That's sadly due to the fact that all of its' "pretiness" highly relies on 3D acceleration of the GPU
<v0latil3> i cant install steam
<v0latil3> connection to repo.steampowered.com times out
<theadmin> JordanJ2: It works fine here, but it's a huge pain on older systems. I suggest trying Xfce instead, or even KDE if your system is fine but the graphics card is old
<JordanJ2> !details | V01Px3
<ubottu> V01Px3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DJones> JordanJ2: It will probably depend on the computer specs, I don't have problems on an i3 with 4Gb ram & intel graphics, but older processors/graphics cards could have issues
<DJones> !requirements | JordanJ2
<ubottu> JordanJ2: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<theadmin> v0latil3: That's a problem of VALVe, it's down indeed.
<JordanJ2> Anyway I can decrease that lag?
<v0latil3> theadmin, if i install the deb from store.steampowered.com, wiill it be able to be updated from apt if it comes back online?
<theadmin> v0latil3: That deb still needs the repositories to be up, I think, so just wait
<v0latil3> wow i cant download the deb either
<v0latil3> :(
<theadmin> JordanJ2: It's highly GPU-dependent. If you have an nVidia/GPU graphics card, try going to settings -> additional drivers (or settings -> software & updates -> additional drivers) and activate the proprietary ones for your card.
<JordanJ2> So unity would run a bit more smooth
<theadmin> err
<theadmin> JordanJ2: NVidia/AMD graphics card, meant to say.
<JordanJ2> Wow my timing is way off tonight
<JordanJ2> theadmin: How will it tun on INTEL?
<JordanJ2> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<JordanJ2> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> JordanJ2: I have an intel GPU and it runs perfectly well, but it's one of the newer ones I guess?
<krz> hi
<JordanJ2> Ah
<boggle> Issue with key-mapping on new keyboard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUT0hXG1
<krz> what is ubuntu using to hibernate? apparently "systemctl hibernate" is not a recognized command
<JordanJ2> I'm just don't want to install Ubuntu and have terrible lag in Unity
<purvesh0147> what are the pros of ubuntu over other distros??
<theadmin> krz: "pm-hibernate" is the command.
<DJones> JordanJ2: If you're concerned about lag, you could also try Lubuntu or Xubuntu which are both Ubuntu releases, but with a different and lighter desktop which should run quicker
<DJones> !lubuntu | JordanJ2
<ubottu> JordanJ2: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DJones> !xubuntu | JordanJ2
<ubottu> JordanJ2: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Romance> i add Listen 443 on my /etc/ssh/sshd_config , and i did service ssh restart , now i cannot ssh into my vps, what is wrong with it ?
<JordanJ2> DJones: Thing is I want Ubuntu
<krz> theadmin: is ubuntu using systemctl though?
<theadmin> krz: No, Ubuntu uses Upstart, not systemd
<DJones> JordanJ2: What you can do is download the iso, put it on a USB stick and boot up with that in the "Try Ubuntu" mode rather than install, that'll give you a bit of an idea, obviously, that would be slower than a full install, but might help
<JordanJ2> Alright, I will try that
<JordanJ2> Thank you
<makara> please help, http://askubuntu.com/questions/388162/warningrootfile-saucy-tar-gz-gpg-missing-on-distribution-upgrade
<theadmin> makara: You're not doing this right... This command doesn't need sudo, and 13.10 is a released version, so just start the Update Manager from the Dash and follow the instructions there.
<makara> theadmin, ok I tried just update-manager
<makara> same errors
<theadmin> makara: Are you on a graphical system?
<makara> theadmin, yes
<theadmin> makara: It seems to be some bug. Check for updates and install those first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theadmin> makara: Afterwards, try again.
<makara> theadmin, tried that
<theadmin> makara: Ah, well, then just do the release upgrade over the CLI: sudo do-release-upgrade
<makara> theadmin, http://pastebin.com/dzzZnHLX
<theadmin> makara: Seems like a problem with the mirror you are using
<makara> theadmin, it was ftp south african server, then I changed to main server and still problem
<theadmin> makara: Did you run sudo apt-get update after changing the server?
<makara> lets try again
<makara> using server for united states
<theadmin> Anyways, I have to leave now. Hope you get it resolved.
<makara> same error
<miketomdool> btw makara I wouldn't use the -d option. according to the man pages that is if you want to upgrade to a devel release http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/update-manager.8.html
<miketomdool> the tutorial you are following was published before ubuntu 13.10 was officially out
<makara> same problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185602
<impradeepy> makara:use a physical meduim
<makara> why am I not allowed to fetch that type of file? (gpg)
<makara> this guy claims to have solved it: http://www.rolandihasz.com/2013/10/solved-upgrading-ubuntu-1304-to-1310.html
<makara> doesn't work for me
<makara> it seems all I need to do is get that gpg file?
<impradeepy> makara: i am not interested in your link,but i will suggest you proper way to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10-use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after that open software updater then you should able to see 13.10 availabe for your computer
<makara> impradeepy, tried all that
<makara> I've got the gpg. Where can I put it?
<synchroner> hi everyone
<synchroner> i'm experiencing gnome-panel issues when connecting a second screen to my laptop
<v0latil3> yay steam download is back up!
<synchroner> when i connect VGA, both laptop display and the monitor just show a wallpaper and all panels disappear
<makara> I think I got
 * synchroner using 13.10 x86
<makara> I installed apt-cacher. It will only cache packages for one distro
<impradeepy> makara:show output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> makara: yes, the distro will be Ubuntu by default
<ActionParsnip> !away > Thor|Away
<ubottu> Thor|Away, please see my private message
<makara> god I'm happy
<apb1963> So I was messing around with the window manager and I'm not sure what I did, but now all of my chrome windows are "stuck together", in that when I move one window to a different virtual desktop, they all move.  Also, now the very top has a list of window titles.  Anybody know how I can "unstick" these windows and get ride of those extra window titles that weren't there before?
<MonkeyDust> apb1963: what ubuntu version? in a terminal, type    cat /etc/issue
<n13z> MonkeyDust: lsb_release -a ;)
<assistente> if i install trusty i can use normally daily? is enough stable as desktop?
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: right click the decoraor, maybe
<ActionParsnip> assistente: trusty is officially not stable
<apb1963> 12.04.3 LTS
<apb1963> kde
<assistente> ok, but if i install i can use the desktop without serious problems?
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: the what?
<Rory> assistente: It isn't stable yet, not until April
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: 12.04.3 LTS
<Ben64> assistente: 14.04 support and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Rory> assistente: If you use it, expect breakages
<assistente> i can help to test, no problem
<MonkeyDust> apb1963: 12.04.3 is what i use, but not KDE, i'm sure someone else can help better
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: 'k, thanks
<zorin> Hi everyone! I need help with sslstripping and "untrusted site notificitions" when using sslstrip, arpspoof, driftnet, ettecap, in ubuntu.
<Rory> zorin: Is your question that you are stripping an SSL certificate as part of a MITM attack, and you're wondering why the browser is complaining?
<Rory> zorin: The answer is; you can't get around that, it's the whole point of SSL.
<MonkeyDust> !info sslstrip
<ubottu> sslstrip (source: sslstrip): SSL/TLS man-in-the-middle attack tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (saucy), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<zorin> Thanks Rory.
<rodicio> Hi, With LXDE I can't to see in file properties how many free space I have. What is the faster way to see it?
<Ben64> rodicio: df -h
<G[zero]D> hi all
<rodicio> gracias Ben64 Allá voy
<rodicio> Thank you Ben64 here i go :)
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: the bar across the top of the application, with close minimize etc, the window title. That is called the decorator
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: ok....
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: anything there relating to ungrouping etc?
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: There are tons of options... finding the options is not the problem... knowing which specific option to change is the problem.
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: that's all I can think of
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: what window manager are you using?
<esion> hi all
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: kwin
<esion> hey im having trouble with installing a good copy of photoshop in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> esion: did you check the wine appdb?
<ActionParsnip> esion: or you could use Gimp
<esion> i have a working version but it has a bug i cant fix and no answer are on google
<ActionParsnip> esion: I'd ask in #winehq
<esion> ok thanks, any way im new to ubuntu so you'll see me around
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: there may be a setting in keyboard shortcuts to group and ungroup. I've not used KDE in about 11 years
<Touhou11> esion: You'll have more luck with older versions of Photoshop
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: I just found it a few seconds ago... it's "untab".  What confused me was that it stuck all the the titles together at the top... so I thought there were 2 issues.   Plus, I didn't intentionally tab chrome windows to my knowledge... so, I wasn't expecting that to be the issue...
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: But thank you for your efforts.... much appreciated!
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: Oh and... it's not keyboard shortcuts... it's on the rightclick menu for the title bar
<jumski> hey guys, i desperately need second eyes on my dualboot 2hdd setup, info from boot-repair posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545141/
<esion> what version?
<jumski> i boot into "grub rescue" with an "error: device not found: [UUID]" (this uuid is a valid uuid of my ubuntu /boot, checked with blkid)
<jumski> 13.10 (lubuntu flavour)
<esion> what version of photoshop works best for wine
<jumski> i have hdd as a main drive (win7) and a ssd with ubuntu in optical bay
<jumski> ah:p
<fishcooker> i've look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros .. i see that i should install this package  linux-backports-modules- ... after i  apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-|more .. there is many package .. which one should i install?
<someone> Hi
<C4709> How can I use GTK theme for window over X forwarded season on Windows ?
<ActionParsnip> esion: the wine appdb will tell you which works better and in what verison of wine
<C4709> default X theme over X fwd season looks ugly
<Wiz_KeeD> They say that optimus devices have issues in ubuntu, this is the second laptop that i do not see on issue of...what's the deal?
<ActionParsnip> C4709: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8620/use-local-button-styles-during-forwarded-x11-session-over-ssh
<C4709> ActionParsnip: for "windows" is it possible to install gtk theme on windows ?
<C4709> for MS Windows
<ActionParsnip> C4709: you could add a windows theme on the server side, then use that
<C4709> how can I do that ?
<ActionParsnip> C4709: install a theme like you would normally, then use the guide I just linked toname the theme
<C4709> ActionParsnip: I m currently using windows 8 there are many themes already present by default now how to tell xserver(windows version) to tell which theme to use ?
<DF3D2> what the hell is wrong with xfce4-volume d, it stops showing the on screen display till i reboot -- killing the process + restarting does nothing
<gordonjcp> DF3D2: XFCE is notoriously buggy
<gordonjcp> DF3D2: you should use Unity
<DF3D2> gordonjcp, i don't like unity :-\
<DF3D2> and that is my only issue with xfce so far
<xintron> If I install build-essential and then want to remove everything (including everything that was installed), how would I do that? remove/purge build-essential + autoremove keeps a LOT of stuff
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: you can use Unity in XFCE
<DF3D2> its when i switch my audio output device to hdmi
<DF3D2> xfce4-volumed takes a shit or osmething
<DF3D2> something
<ActionParsnip> C4709: install a theme, then set it as in the link I gave, see how this page says "raleigh" that is the theme being used: http://superuser.com/questions/69174/x11-looks-ugly-while-opening-a-remote-window-from-ssh-can-i-use-gtk-themes
<DF3D2> what is good besides xfce ?
<DF3D2> I used to use, i3 wm but wanted a break from it
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: LXDE
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, lubuntu ?
<DF3D2> never used it, ill give it a try
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: no, LXDE
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, isn't that what is used in lubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: just install lxde using your favourite package manager, log off and log in to the new LXDE session
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, oh i'm installing lubuntu-desktop at the momen
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: yes it is the default DE in Lubuntu, with Openbox as the default WM
<fishcooker> i've update the new kernel without notice to Linux 3.8.0-34-generic #49~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 13 18:08:04 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux.. as far as i know 3.2.x... how to switch back to original kernel 3.2x
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: installing the lubuntu metapackage will install a lot of other packages, like leafpad, audacious, osmo and so forth when all you want is the desktop environment
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, im not limited on disk space so it's fine :-D
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: reboot, hold SHIFT and you can select the older kernel
<DF3D2> brb gonna reboot in to lubuntu check it out
<Sherrif> Hello
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: oh absolutely, but its just a bit of a waste imho
<fishcooker> where is it on grub config?.. i want to check first from the grub config, ActionParsnip
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, hmm the session manager isn't showing
<DF3D2> odd
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: log off, then log in to the new session. You dont need to reboot
<DF3D2> it's not showing the light login manager
<DF3D2> or whatever they call it
<DF3D2> only the xfce enter your p/w screen
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: run:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall lxde
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: what is teh output of:  cat /etc/issue
<DF3D2> 13.10
<DF3D2> and it's not showing the login manager at all, is what im saying
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: what is the full output please?
<DF3D2> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: thanks
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: which display manager do you use? Lightdm?
<DF3D2> no idea im on xubuntu
<DF3D2> but the screen thatr lets me pick sessions isn't showing when i log out
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: ok, look in /usr/share/xsessions
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: you should see one for LXDE or similar, if you open one with a text editor is it set to be hidden?
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, yep lots of .desktop files
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, Lubuntu.desktop says nothing about hidden
<Hassen> hello all, whatever, whenever, and wherever you are.
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: can you please pastebin the file
<DF3D2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545245/
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: let me compare mine
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, idk why it has a bunch of asian characters
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: its to accommodate other languages....
<DF3D2> ok
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, i think we have a mis communication though, What I am saying is the LOGIN MANAGER, whatever lets me select sessions doesn't show up at all anymore, it's now just an xubuntu login asking for my username/pw
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: try changing Type=Application to Type=XSession
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, okay done, log out ?
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: yes
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, nah same screen, lets me log in to xubuntu only
<freshmint> hey, i just figured out that there is a /usr/sbin/tor daemon constantly running on my ubuntu 12.04, i presume this is not supposed to be a default configuration how can i desable it? i might have installed it oneday to try out tor though didnt intend to install a tor relay, but just wanted a client
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: check the xubuntu session file you have and compare to the lxde one, see if there are any extra lines
<ActionParsnip> freshmint: no its not even default installed in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> freshmint: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, what folder were they in again ?
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: /usr/share/xsessions
<freshmint> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> freshmint: strange, somebody must have installed it#
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545273/ -- brb a minute taking my dog out
<freshmint> ActionParsnip, i believe it was me. i tried tor once
<freshmint> ActionParsnip, instead of going for the browser client only i probably tried installing tor by package
<manas> haello everyone. ia m hoping somebody can assit with connecting too hoime wifi . i just installed 13.10 and it no longer works, although ethernet is fine. tank you
<ActionParsnip> manas: what wifi chip are you using? We need that detail....
<guest|98313> hello
<guest|98313> anyone there
<ActionParsnip> guest|98313: many
<[Gentoo]> theres always people in here
<guest|98313> i would really appreciate your help
<guest|98313> my ubuntu has been modified to automatically download album art for files
<guest|98313> how do i turn this off
<freshmint> ActionParsnip, guess i found it and deleted it now. i will try a reboot and see if it is gone. cu soon
<manas> guest|98313, tht sounds wesome
<guest|98313> my ubuntu has been modified to download cover art for files i want to turn this feature off
<[Gentoo]> guest|98313: do you mean in a music player
<guest|98313> no any file
<Tachik> guest => you dont want to download any covert art ?
<fidel_> guest|98313: i guess some music player does that
<guest|98313> it looks for cover art for an y file
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<guest|98313> i want this off now if possible
<[Gentoo]> probably whatever music player you use, in the options
<guest|98313> someone help please
<[Gentoo]> some download art, lyrics etx
<guest|98313> it has nothing to do with the music player i don't htinlk
<guest|98313> it does it for all files
<guest|98313> it's weird
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, okay back, any idea what is going on ?
<manas> ActionParsnip, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<[Gentoo]> guest|98313: what music player do you use
<DF3D2> maybe I could just reinstall the session manager, what is it called ?
<[Gentoo]> maybe it scans for all music files
<guest|98313> which music player does that
<[Gentoo]> i dont know
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ remember the hard drive temp thing I had a few days ago
<manas> speaking of music, Rhythmbox doesnt work with mp3s
<manas> i haven't tried Guayadeque yet though
<[Gentoo]> if you just wana play songs, cli players are the best
<DF3D2> x-session-manager ?
<manas> wow im gonna be such a hacker
<guest|98313> can i set my firewall not to allow unauthorized internet access to prevent this?????????????
<Hassen> manas, good luck
<ActionParsnip> philinux: what was the issue?
<[Gentoo]> guest|98313: you could
<[Gentoo]> but itd be a pita
<guest|98313> how?
<guest|98313> what firewall program?
<[Gentoo]> it must be in the options of whatever player you're using
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: im sure users in 2013 like pretty GUIs ;)
<DF3D2> oh light display manafer
<[Gentoo]> as file managers dont do this
<DF3D2> light display manager
<ActionParsnip> guest|98313: what media player are you using?
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ you know that hddtemp needed sudo access well a solution came using udisks without needing sudo
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: yeah i guess, but i think the cli can be pretty with nice .Xresources in a minimal way
<ActionParsnip> philinux: yes
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ this is the conky line  ${execi 60 udisks --show-info /dev/sda | grep temp | cut -c 52-54}
<manas> Gentoo: i think i have to learn ... a lot ... to do that
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ no sudo needed
<[Gentoo]> manas: i use ncmpcpp which takes a little bit of config with mpd, but cmus works out the box
<ActionParsnip> philinux: ok cool
<DF3D2> [Gentoo], mpd + ncmpcpp is godlike
<[Gentoo]> manas: if you like tinkering you could try it and you never know you might really like it
<[Gentoo]> DF3D2: yes
<[Gentoo]> it is
<DF3D2> b een using it for years
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ why udisks dont need sudo but hddtemp does is a mysterr
<DF3D2> anyway ActionParsnip any guidance man?
<manas> Gentoo: I am tryingthx
<guest|98313> what are the main musioc players
<ActionParsnip> philinux: did you setuid on the binary?
<[Gentoo]> guest|98313: theres loads
<manas> Gentoo, that is pretty cool i must admit.
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: not seeig anything spectacularly weird. I can give you a file of mine if you want
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ no , I decided to use udisks instead
<guest|98313> does gnome or vlc do this
<[Gentoo]> manas: theres a cli program for almost anything
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, should i try reinstalling lightdm ?
<manas> Gentoo, :O
<[Gentoo]> guest|98313: its more than likely a player, you still havent said what you use
<[Gentoo]> i dont know about vlc, but it does have a lot of features
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | manas
<ubottu> manas: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ this gives a load of info udisks --show-info /dev/sda
<guest|98313> vlc is set to  manual album art downoad so that should be fine
<[Gentoo]> ok
<[Gentoo]> guest|98313: just saying, im pretty sure no other program would download that stuff
<A1Recon> Can someone tell me how the audible ping works?? And also does it use the PC speaker? or the motherboard speaker?
<Guest27207> hello everyone , i have problem with add PPA in ubuntu 13.10
<ActionParsnip> guest|98313: problem in what way?
<MonkeyDust> Guest27207: ppa's are not supported here, contact the maintainer
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, good news, I figured it out, bad news: i'm an idiot
<DF3D2> lol
<Guest27207> PPA dosen't any problem , ubuntu 13.10 have this bug .
<dinesh_> Hi
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: what was the magic bullet?
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, realizing it was showing a session manager all along, i was just blind and not seeing the button to change the session
<DF3D2> >.<
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: d'oh
<DF3D2> yep
<DF3D2> and lxe is very snappy
<DF3D2> kind of ugly, but i'm sure i can theme it
<DF3D2> lxde*
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: `well, welcome to light and airy LXDE, where crashes are few and resources used are low :)
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, yeah it uses like 500 less ram than xfce and that is with firefox/xchat open
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: of loads, i have a PPA enabled to make it look like the defalt ambiance theme in Gnome :)
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, do you know of any good on screen display programs for volume control?
<[Gentoo]> DF3D2: turqoise nights is a nice theme for openbox
<j_> how to share host folders in ubuntu studio 13.10 64 bit in virtual Box with win7 64 bit host
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, it has an osd for brightness, but not volume
<[Gentoo]> DF3D2: and greybird / flatstudio for gtk theme
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/gnome-alsamixer/   maybe....
<DF3D2> ugh im not gonna be able to use lxde tho. it is missing the option in mouse settings to disable mouse clicking when touching the trckpad
<[Gentoo]> DF3D2: install "gpointing-device-settings"
<[Gentoo]> according to google
<[Gentoo]> add the command to autostart
<DF3D2> [Gentoo], ahh awesome, got it installed -- can u link to the page that shows how to add the cmd to start?
<gyre008> is keepalived project still alive ?
<[Gentoo]> DF3D2: im not sure how on lxde
<[Gentoo]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457053
<[Gentoo]> .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<[Gentoo]> maybe
<[Gentoo]> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE#autostart_file
<DJones> gyre008: Its in the Saucy repo's http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=keepalived&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<gyre008> keepalived.org is timing out....
<gyre008> that's why I asked
<DJones> gyre008: Its working for me, I was just checking the version numbers
<[Gentoo]> gyre008: works here
<DF3D2> [Gentoo], awesome thanks now I just need to find some skinning app
<[Gentoo]> DF3D2: lxappearance
<gyre008> mmm
<DF3D2> [Gentoo], haha thanks
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/09122013.png :)
<[Gentoo]> DF3D2: for themes
<DJones> gyre008: 1.2.9 was released October/November according to the website
<DF3D2> wow on my i5 laptop lxde is way snappier than xubuntu
<DF3D2> kind of nuts, it's like night and day -- and xfce wasn't slow to begin with
<[Gentoo]> its a bit lighter
<gyre008> www.keepalived.org ?
<DF3D2> it feels "alot" lighter
<DF3D2> lol
<gyre008> I wonder if my ISP is blocking it :-)
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, what theme is that!?
<[Gentoo]> on a modern machine you wont notice anything faster than lxde etc
<DF3D2> so nice looking
<DJones> gyre008: Yes http://www.keepalived.org/
<[Gentoo]> DF3D2: xfce with no comp should still be snappy
<gyre008> yeah timing out for me....crazy
<DF3D2> [Gentoo], I used to use i3wm but i'm taking a break
<[Gentoo]> yeah thats what i use
<DF3D2> I wanted a more conventional desktop for a bit
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<DF3D2> i3 is truly amazing tho, when u got all ur keybinds done
<DF3D2> super productive
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: free -m | head -n 3 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $3'}     will show used RAM :)
<[Gentoo]> it is
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, 509/4gb :-)
<DF3D2> with firefox/chat
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: exactly
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, xubuntu was about 800-1100
<DF3D2> seems i won't need a second ram chip afterall 4gb should be plenty
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, what theme are you using tho, i want it
<[Gentoo]> 4gb will do anything
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: Linux is light, reuses libs in RAM and on the HDD too
<[Gentoo]> unless you use vms
<[Gentoo]> or zfs
<gyre008> yup guys
<DF3D2> yea im so happy with this laptop
<gyre008> works on my phone :-)
<DF3D2> for 329 everything works on ubuntu too
<gyre008> my ISP is blocking this hahah
<gyre008> MAN
<gyre008> w0000t ?!
<[Gentoo]> gyre008: proxy?
<DJones> gyre008: Maybe try using a proxy like hidemyass.com just to see if its your ISP or just a routing problem, I'd give you the direct link I've just tried but as it gives an encrypted link it could be to any dodgy site so I'd rather you went direct
<gyre008> DJones: yep...works fine :-)
<DJones> gyre008: Could be a dns/routing problem rather than deliberate blocking by the isp
<gyre008> could be
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, can I get the ppa for that theme pretty please :-)
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: sure let me find it
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ravefinity-project/ppa; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: sudo apt-get install ambiance-xfce-lxde
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: then use the openbox customise tool and so forth and set the theme as so
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, lxappearance ?
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: yes that sort of jazz
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: can even set the icon set to humanity, the menus t use the ubuntu font and switch the max, min buttons to the left
<DF3D2> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ravefinity-project/ppa; sudo apt-get update
<DF3D2> says it cant download the packages
<DF3D2> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ravefinity-project/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<DF3D2> that was when I did sudo apt-get instal ambiance-xfce-lxde
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: seems to only suppot up to raring
<DF3D2> ahh okay.
<DF3D2> so I need open box themes, not gtk themes?
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: could switch the repo to raring then install
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: its just a few theme files
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: yes openbox themes
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, how do I change it to raring?
<amireldor> Is there a `mutter` settings manager? I use gnome-shell and I want to change the Initiate Window Resize With Mouse shortcut
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ravefinity-project-ppa-saucy.list    should do it
<gyre008> on another note...is anyone using keepalived for HA Load Balancers ?
<ahmad> 06071995
<ahmad> haii
<ahmad> haii friend
<bonhoeffer> when booting i get the ubuntu logo with the 5 dots for a very very long time -- options?
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, hmm installed a theme but it looks nothing like it said it would
<ahmad> hai bre
<ahmad> dika lagi pucing belat nich
<CatKiller> bonhoeffer: You haven't rebooted in a long time and Ubuntu goes through the much needed "fsck" step
<CatKiller> bonhoeffer: Does that happen rarelyt>?
<Rory> whois ahmad
<bonhoeffer> having troubles -- don't really know -- but how long is reasonable to wait?
<ahmad> ape?
<Rory> ahmad: You have an Ubuntu support question>
<bonhoeffer> i'm sure it depends -- but won't be an hour will it
<CatKiller> depends of your disk/cpu
<CatKiller> could be 45 minutes
<DJones> ahmad: Do you have an Ubuntu support question, if so feel free to ask it, but please remember that this channel is English language only
<ahmad> oh no i cant
<fishcooker> is there any tools to test network connection result?
<ahmad> yes i sure
<Rory> ahmad: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bonhoeffer> CatKiller: so, waiting for 30 minutes is not a bad idea . . .
<ahmad> ah embung ada kamu sih :(
<CatKiller> Could be something else
<CatKiller> you didn't tell me how often this happens
<CatKiller> You said you didn't know
<CatKiller> which sounds to me like it's seldom
<CatKiller> in any case: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9932250/how-to-auto-respond-to-fsck-prompt-at-boot
<CatKiller> that's to show the progress on screen
<Gr1m> does anybody know how to start ubuntu without X in a virtualbox setup ?
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, last question and ill leave you alone: when I install an open box theme, it doesn't show up for widgets in lxappearance
<DF3D2> are widgets gtk themes?
<gordonjcp> Gr1m: same way you'd start it without X on any other platform
<Guest34600> hi
<Gr1m> gordonjcp: But virtualbox does not show grub
<gordonjcp> Gr1m: should do
<ActionParsnip> DF3D2: use the openbox appearence app
<gordonjcp> Gr1m: are you booting the virtual machine with shift held down?
<Gr1m> gordonjcp: no
<Guest34600> hi
<gordonjcp> Gr1m: give that a shot
<Gr1m> gordonjcp: Trying
<Gr1m> gordonjcp: It works. Thanks
<EcHarabianroot> hello
<DF3D2> ActionParsnip, I got it figured, I needed gtk themes for widgets.gtk apps
<ahmad> haii guys
<EcHarabianroot> hi ahmad
<ahmad> haii Echarabainroot
<ahmad> haii Echarabianroot
<ahmad> what  you version ubuntu
<duffduff> any known issues with empathy on 12.04? I'm not sure why but for a few weeks that it stopped working on all accounts (facebook, gtalk- 2 different accounts)
<ahmad> Haii All
<ahmad> I am from Indonesia
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ahmad> hai nanne
<ahmad> s
<kasper> hey guys, ive been messing around with my sound to get my headphones to work, but i think i might have messed things up too badly. Is there a way to reset to factory settings?
<kasper> atleast for the audio
<ahmad> oiii
<MonkeyDust> ahmad: did you have a question?
<Ben64> ahmad: this is NOT a chat channel. this is for ubuntu support only and only in English
<Beautiful_Mind> hi
<kasper> i tried to purge alsa-base pulseaudio en reinstalling
<ahmad> hi Beautiful mind
<ahmad> How do you do all
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ActionParsnip> kasper: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*; rm -r ~/.conifig/pulse*     will do it
<kasper> ahh let me try that
<kasper> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/kasper/.pulse*’: No such file or directory
<kasper> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/kasper/.conifig/pulse*’: No such file or directory
<ahmad> haii
<Luthfi> hai to
<ActionParsnip> kasper: yes, one of the pair will fail
<kasper> yea it got rid of the config
<kasper> after i fixed the type
<ahmad> Whats are you
<kasper> tpyo
<kasper> haha
<Luthfi> how are you
<Luthfi> kasper how do you come from
<kasper> i cant type typo sor somereason
<ahmad> haii bibi 346
<kasper> I'm from holland.
<bibi346> is there a significative difference between those 2 terms : "RAM" and "Shared memory"?
<Luthfi> hai salenix
<ahmad> haii tvw
<saleniex> hi all
<ActionParsnip> bibi346: in what context?
<MonkeyDust> bibi346: start from the beginning, what makes you want to know that?
<Luthfi> Did you know robben?
<Luthfi> kaspee :Did you know robben?
<kasper> you mean the soccer player ?
<Luthfi> yes
<DJones> Luthfi: Do you have an Ubuntu support question, if so you're welcome to ask it here, but please bear in mind that the channel is for Ubuntu support issues in the English language only
<kasper> well my sound issue still isnt solved tbh
<Luthfi> Djones: im sorry
<bibi346> ActionParsnip MonkeyDust : not any particular context, I'm wondering if those two terms can be commutable, or if they designate different things.
<ActionParsnip> kasper: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<DJones> Luthfi: No problem, if you do want a chat channel, you could join #ubuntu-offtopic which is more of a general discussion channel rather than just support
<Wiz_KeeD> wassup everyone?
<Beautiful_Mind> hi
<Beautiful_Mind> hi
<kasper> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=231f69475b23b9deb2fa1e8386b846bc7d5552d6
<jrib> bibi346: usually one speaks of "resident memory" and "shared memory".  Some of each can be in physical RAM but it can also be in swap for example
<jrib> bibi346: afaik
<Luthfi>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> bibi346: maybe resident also implies it's in physical ram, not sure
<kasper> ahh i just tried my headphones .. and thats working tho
<kasper> ok so thats good news.. headphones work now, but speakers dont
<kasper> (my headphones are a gamecom plantronics 780)
<kasper> terrible linux support for it.
<bibi346> jrib: ok, so basically "RAM" implies "shared memory" but not the opposite, "shared memory" can be something else than "RAM", for example as you said swap?
<ActionParsnip> kasper: if you run:   alsamixer    are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<fuga> hello
<ActionParsnip> kasper: does the system have a make and mnodel?
<jrib> bibi346: in what context?
<Luthfi> fuga:hello to
<kasper> spdifs seem to be at 0% volume
<bibi346> jrib: I don't have any context, I'm just trying to learn :)
<fuga> someone can help me please? i have some problems to configure my postfix/dovecot server...
<kasper> how do i get m up?
<sw> !ask | fuga
<ubottu> fuga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> bibi346: top answer here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/561245/virtual-memory-usage-from-java-under-linux-too-much-memory-used has a pretty good explanation
<jrib> bibi346: better than I can do :)
<Luthfi> what is a good linux?\
<ActionParsnip> Luthfi: there is only one linux, just different versions
<NuSuey> Got a question.. what is the difference between 12.04 and 13.10 - if I'm using the same kernel, yet .. 13.10 detects my HDMI (intel video output), but 12.04 doesnt? :o what could I do to 12.04 to change that?
<ActionParsnip> NuSuey: differnet XOrg, driver and application versions. Also 12.04 is LTS and the others are not
<kasper> ohh it seems i cant change those spdiff volumes
<MonkeyDust> NuSuey: any review can tell you "what's new"
<Luthfi> oh, what versi?
<NuSuey> MonkeyDust: sigh.. I wasn't looking into WHATS new in the new version.. I was talking just about driver-thingies
<fuga> impossible to receive mail...my domain is correctly configure...my port are open...but nothing...to send it's ok because i use a isp/relay...
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: and can you update the xorg in 12.04 to the version what 13.10 has?
<bibi346> jrib: ok thx I'm gonna check this out
<ActionParsnip> NuSuey: there may be a newer version  in the backports repo
<philinux> NuSuey;~ newer kernels include support for more hardware
<kasper> wow guess what? i just turned on analog output- built-in audio device, and it DOES give me sound, but its got alot of static for some reason
<fuga> if someone can look with teamviewer...it will be great.
<philinux> NuSuey;~ not sure why 13.10 gets your hdmi but 12.04 doesnt
<Luthfi> backtrack linux but what?
<ahmad> My grub in ubuntu is close why
<ActionParsnip> Luthfi: backtrack is not supported here
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: uh, but when I have all the repos enabled? :/
<DND_> guys i need help. i wanted to create user but i only want him to browse certain folders (like /doc/demo1 but they cannot browse /doc)
<ActionParsnip> NuSuey: there is an updated PPA (dont use the edgers one) may help but its not really advise and is not supported here if you get issues
<ActionParsnip> Luthfi: ask in #backtrack-linux
<kasper> ahh i think its the mic boost
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: what's the ppa?
<Luthfi> actionparsnip: i just question
<jrmy> ok, so seeing as ubuntu is only 700MB I want to put it on my flash drive.. I just don't know how to do this with windows. I guess I could also install it by booting from a install cd and selecting the flashdrive for the partition. what would be the less time consuming method?
<ahmad> how install wine
<kasper> HAH it fixed it! thanks a million ActionParsnip
<ahmad> haii
<ahmad> haii thanks all
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: because I dont have a clue what the new updated ppa is (for 12.04)
<aptget> ahmad: you can install from synaptic or software manager
<ahmad> yes
<jrmy> well, can you install ubuntu on a flashdrive?
<ahmad> Yes im that know
<saleniex> Does anyone know is there LTE supported in ModemManager using Dbus?
<ahmad> how where how to install theme
<ahmad> in ubuntu
<ahmad> 5
<ahmad> 060795
<ahmad> haii
<Luthfi> ahmad: hai juga
<Rory> !indonesian
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ahmad> Indonesiaa
<ActionParsnip> NuSuey: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<puffinho> ubuntu-it
<puffinho> ...sorry .,..maybe someone please direct me in ubuntu-it chat !??!?
<Luthfi> how to install theme in ubuntu 12:04?
<ahmad> ok guys
<ActionParsnip> puffinho: type:  "/join #ubuntu-it"    without the quotes
<puffinho> thanks !
<philinux> ahmad;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/213697/how-can-i-install-themes
<duffduff> any known issues with empathy on 12.04? I'm not sure why but for a few weeks that it stopped working on all accounts (facebook, gtalk- 2 different accounts) or any tricks to try and get empathy working again?
<ahmad> thanks philinux
<msdw> Luthfi download my unity
<ActionParsnip> duffduff: if you make a new ubuntu user and log in as that, do the same accounts work in Empathy?
<tuxedo> hello everyone here
<duffduff> ActionParsnip: I can try that, good idea!
<ahmad> philinux : thanks
<philinux> ahmad;~ just do a net search for> ubuntu install themes , you'll get more ways
<amireldor> How do I change the shortcut to initiate window resize in GNOME-shell?
<Luthfi> how to install  SQL SREVER?
<msdw> Amireldo just create a profile
<ActionParsnip> Luthfi: sudo apt-get install mysql
<Luthfi> action: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | Luthfi
<ubottu> Luthfi: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Luthfi> ubottu: what It is LAMP?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahmad> Haii I am from Indonesia
<Ben64> ahmad: please stop spamming, this is not a chat channel, where you are from has no relevance to ubuntu support
<ahmad> I have to say Woow trus
<ice9> is release upgrade from apt-get safe?
<impradeepy> ice9:yes
<ice9> impradeepy, what if something failed?
<ice9> impradeepy, its a vps
<Ben64> what do you mean exactly "release upgrade from apt-get"
<impradeepy> ice9:how much is your net speed?
<ice9> impradeepy, it's a remote vps in a DC so it's fast but I'm afraid if something failed, my server will be down
<Ben64> ice9: what do you mean exactly "release upgrade from apt-get"
<impradeepy> ice9:thats why we use backups
<impradeepy> ice9:if something like server down etc,,, then do not worry it will again resume
<impradeepy> ice9:as a friendly advice always use backups, remove all externall ppas before upgrading :)
<Kartagis> Ben64: I'm assuming he means upgrade version
<ice9> thanks impradeepy
<Ben64> Kartagis: but thats not apt-get
<Kartagis> right
<Ben64> which is why i asked for clarification, but i seem to be ignored
<impradeepy> ice9:ok, good luck
<Kartagis> ice9: don't ignore Ben64, dammit
<Jpmh> I want to modify the @INC BEFORE the use is executed, how do I do this?
<Kartagis> there, that should teach him
<Kartagis> Jpmh: it looks like a #perl question
<Jpmh> Kartagis: oops - yes = I have two windows open - sorry - and ty
 * Kartagis nods
<ziemowit_> why my fresh installed xubuntu 13.10 doesn't show my eth0 card? when i installed previous versions of ubuntu it was always visible, and liveCD also saw this net card...
<esde> I have OpenVPN set up on Ubuntu Server 12.04. ANd I have pfsense setup as the OpenVPN Client. Right now pfsense is connected to openvpn and my lan clients are using the encrypted internet. However, If i create a rule on pfsense box to forward out port 443 on local ip 192.168.1.1 through port 9865 on the openvpn interface/ip, it still shows closed to the open internet. Is there any extra config i need to do on the ubuntu server side of things? http://storage
<esde> 6.static.itmages.com/i/13/1209/h_1386596656_8688166_d70f30068b.png OPT1 is my OpenVPN interface, not sure why OpenVPN is on the next tab or what it does
<esde> link in case the split message broked it http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/13/1209/h_1386596656_8688166_d70f30068b.png
<Joshy> Guys, my names Josh. I  released a MMORPG on the 5th called Helbreath. I would love your feedback on the website and the game its self >> http://hbserver.org
<funkt> anyone  have any ideas why my localhost lamp is taking forever to load pages?
<makish> someone who uses freerdp in here that can help me?
<kwmiebach> Hi, I installed from 13.04 server and later installed unity. There is one user only. When trying to add a user using th unity gui there seem to be no permissions. Do I have to add the user to some group for being able to add a user over the gui or how do you do this
<kwmiebach> in application - user accounts all is locked and no way to unlock
<Touhou11> funkt: Even static HTML pages? Could you be your hosts configuration
<funkt> any ideas on where to look?
<kwmiebach> user is in groups adm, sudo , dip, plugdev
<kwmiebach> is there a group that gives permision to add a new user over the gui or how can this be doen
<kwmiebach> done
<Touhou11> funkt: /etc/hosts
<funkt> no static html seems fine
<Touhou11> funkt: It's not the hosts file then
<funkt> whats in the hosts file?
<Touhou11> funkt: Mapping of hostnames to ip address. You shouldn't normally need to alter it
<funkt> there isnt a hosts directory
<Touhou11> funkt: The file is "hosts" in directory /etc
<funkt> /etc/hosts
<funkt> oh in etc
<Touhou11> If static pages load quickly though, it's some other part of the configuration or your code
<knightshade> hello
<funkt> sorry but I dont have etc/hosts
<funkt> like trying to load google fonts or something externally?
<MrM0bius> hi
<MrM0bius> I was working on some PCs with Ubuntu at a local school and somehow a few of them were switched from Russian into English. I want to switch them back into Russian but it doesn't seem possible. The school does not have an internet connection. Would it be possible to download a Russian language pack to a flash drive and install it on the computers?
<Touhou11> funkt: It could be any number of things. What is it specifically which is loading slowly, some bespoke code you've written?
<Touhou11> MrM0bius: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284609/is-that-possible-to-install-language-pack-offlinely
<r0ber> hello buneas tardes :(
<EDinNY> I am running saucy on my laptop. The display DIMS when I PLUG IN the power cord. How can I reverse this?
<Brick85> Hello! Does anybody use Smuxi for IRCing? Do you have working indicator?
<Brick85> I'm tired with it :) It always starts a new instance
<Brick85> but if there is new messages, then it opens old process
<Brick85> And when window is hidden i cant use xdotool or wmctrl to check instance
<Touhou11> EDinNY: Pull out the power cord?
<Rory> EDinNY: I think if you go to power settings there are two tabs
<EDinNY> LOL, but eventually the battery goes dead
<Rory> EDinNY: One for on AC power, one for on battery. Both have their own brightness settings
<EDinNY> I don't see a control for the display brightness
<EDinNY> using XFCE
<Rory> EDinNY: Try asking in #xubuntu
<EDinNY> thanks
<Brick85> No one uses Smuxi?
<Rory> EDinNY: If you install gnome-power-manager [I think] you get something like this http://imgur.com/YhZxxpy
<Rory> Brick85: People in #smuxi probably do
<Brick85> Rory: great idea! Thanks
<deroy> What is the most recommended image burning software for windows to burn the Ubuntu ISO to a CD?
<Rory> Brick85: Hopefully they don't just send you back here :3
<MrM0bius> Touhou11, thank you
<Rory> deroy: The built-in one
<Brick85> Rory: :)
<deroy> Windows got one build in?!
<Touhou11> deroy: Windows 7 does, not XP I believe
<Rory> deroy: double-click it, it should open in disk burner
<Rory> deroy: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows7/burn-a-cd-or-dvd-from-an-iso-file
<deroy> And that will burn with autorun?
<ActionParsnip> deroy: all are fine, just burn slowly and not with the Windows default inbuilt one
<ankles> Hi all, I am trying to connect to an sftp service on port 31. I have connected to a VPN service to get around my local router but it doesn't seem like port 31 is going through the VPN. Any ideas?
<Rory> !install | deroy
<ubottu> deroy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> deroy: imgburn is free and groovy, if you have nero etc then that is fine too
<ankles> I am using lubuntu
<ankles> and the vpn standard is openvpn
<deroy> http://files2.digital-digest.com/static/SetupImgBurn_2.5.8.0.exe that's nice 403 forbidden :D
<anomaly> running xubuntu, but no one responded on #xubuntu; video card quit working.  so, I replaced it.  now x refuses to load properly.  how would I go about reconfiguring it to use the new card?
<Wiz_KeeD> anomaly, the anomaly ?
<ActionParsnip> deroy: http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5 also exists
<evon> I recovered a HD using DDRescue and it created an image file "data2.img" the drive was NTFS with 2 partitions.  The reason I had to recover it was because one of the partitions got lost and my computer has not been able to mount at all.  How do I mount this image so I can access the files? i've tried mount and ntfs-3g to no avail
<andreia> join #python
<knightshade> evon: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/69363/mount-single-partition-from-image-of-entire-disk-device
<evon> knightshade.  Thanks I will try it right now
<Rory> ankles: evon I've had to do this in the past so if you have any specific problems with those instructions let me know
<Rory> ankles: sorry hilighted by mistake
<evon> Rory thanks. I'm about to try it now.  I will let you know the results
<deroy> http://i.imgur.com/AxMQ2PK.png What do?
<Rory> deroy: You need to use a DVD not a CD
<Rory> deroy: You can also use a USB flash drive
<deroy> I need an Distro which is small for only testing my keyboard
<ActionParsnip> deroy: tinycore
<Rory> can confirm, tinycore is exceedingly small
<Touhou11> deroy: Arch Linux or Gentoo
<evon> knightshade, rory.  I cant follow the instructions in that link because the partition from the drive I'm recovering from is lost
<deroy> I'm not a regular linux user. Arch and gentoo are too complicated
<Rory> evon: So you need to recover data?
<Rory> deroy: deroy Puppy Linux, it's small and has a GUI
<Touhou11> deroy: Anybody is capable of using Arch Linux or Gentoo, they're not especially technical.
<evon> Rory. Yes from a .img file I created using ddrescue
<evon> Rory. I tried testdisk on the drive first but that didn't help
<Rory> evon: Sorry for your loss :|
<knightshade> evon: and you can't mount the partition in the image file like described in the first answer there?
<deroy> Puppy linux got a live disk? As in i can use it without installation?
<evon> knightshade the instructions call for me to calculate some stuff based on the start of the partition.  But I can't calculate it because there was not partition in the image. so there is no starting sector
<Rory> deroy: Not sure. For distro-agnostic discussion I recommend joining ##linux - I'd take a look at Slax though, they are a live system http://www.slax.org/
<knightshade> evon: there should be a partition table in the image file, if you made an image of the whole drive with ddrescue
<deroy> ok
<knightshade> evon: have you tried the fdisk command 'sudo fdisk -lu your_image_file.img'?
<Touhou11> I recommend SystemRescueCD as the best "problem-solving" Live CD, comes with a lot of tools
<ActionParsnip> or the ultimate boot cd
<evon> knightshade here's my output of both options in that post http://pastebin.com/spMpu1R2
<knightshade> evon: so there is no partition table. you could try photorec to recover files
<evon> knightshade photorec never keeps the filenames.  is there another program? is there no other solution?
<gordonjcp> evon: testdisk?
<knightshade> evon:  i don't know really. I only recovered files from ntfs partitions with photorec.
<Tashtego> Where was that?
<gordonjcp> evon: depending on how badly you have broken the filesystem, there may be no filenames left to recover
<evon> gordonjcp, testdisk can't even find a partition to repair
<gordonjcp> evon: photorec works by looking at the disk and guessing what might be in a file
<knightshade> evon: There are some other tools like extundelete, but I never tried them.
<Touhou11> Can't you just use backup? Or are they too out of date?
<gordonjcp> evon: what's the partition type, and what did you do to it?
<evon> NTFS. I was using it as a data drive.  Just stopped working one day.  all i've done is use ddrescue and analyze it with testdisk
<evon> gordjcp NTFS. I was using it as a data drive.  Just stopped working one day.  all i've done is use ddrescue and analyze it with testdisk
<evon> gordonjcp NTFS. I was using it as a data drive.  Just stopped working one day.  all i've done is use ddrescue and analyze it with testdisk
<evon> gordonjcp rory knightshade, photorec just keeps saying error reading sector
<gordonjcp> evon: oh, sounds like the drive has failed
<gordonjcp> evon: in which case, the prognosis is not good
<evon> gordonjcp does that mean the actual disks in the drive have failed or just the other components?
<evon> gordonjcp photorec didn't get anything. can I restore my .img file to another HD?
<esde> OpenVPN Server running on Ubuntu 12.04.3. pfSense running as the router on my home network running OpenVPN client. At home it is setup   [MODEM] -> [WAN] -> [OpenVPN] <-> [LAN]. I like to be able be able to visit 123.45.67.89:9865 where 123.45.67.89 is the VPN server IP and visit 192.168.1.1 where 192.168.1.1 is a local client on the pfSense LAN.
<esde> For the record I can currently browse using OpenVPN from openvpn clients connected to the lan. But I am unable to forward ports for those local clients.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<esde> Not sure if it's an openvz limitation or not
<gordonjcp> evon: not if the disk you read it off is physically damaged
<Barrytheboy> hi guys i'm a total novice and need child like instructions on how to get my epson all in one sx510w working over wireless network
<Barrytheboy> i cannot find a way to scan over wifi I can print fine
<battlestar> Barrytheboy, you're a step ahead of me then, and I'm not exactly a novice.
<evon> gordonjcp alright I guess I'm gonna have to pay someone then
<esde> wow it's slow today
<Barrytheboy> battlestar if your talking about the printer lol don't ask me how I got it work it just works lol
<Barrytheboy> it being able to scan that's a issue
<battlestar> Seems to be an issue: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+question/145877
<esde> For the record I can currently browse using OpenVPN from openvpn clients connected to the lan. But I am unable to forward ports for those local clients.
<esde> OpenVPN Server running on Ubuntu 12.04.3. pfSense running as the router on my home network running OpenVPN client. At home it is setup   [MODEM] -> [WAN] -> [OpenVPN] <-> [LAN]. I like to be able be able to visit 123.45.67.89:9865 where 123.45.67.89 is the VPN server IP and visit 192.168.1.1 where 192.168.1.1 is a local client on the pfSense LAN.
<mustmodify> Using chroot, I have created a directory /var/username/inbox where a user can upload a file. This user can not ssh in. And now I want to set up an SSH key for them to use when connecting via SFTP. Can I do that as root? Or do I need to allow them to SSH, set it up, and then prevent them from SSHing again?
<AdamSewell> Has anyone had any issues with adding a Brother printer in 13.10? I keep having my install hang and freeze for my Brother MFC-9130
<battlestar> is there a kickstarter or something for a linux-compatible printer that actually works?
<Wiz_KeeD> dude, it's the FOURTH time i am in firefox in ubuntu 12.04 writing some review on a product when everything just FREEZEZ, nothing happens
<Wiz_KeeD> it goes STONE cold...i can't even debug the damn thing
<Wiz_KeeD> I am so pissed...could optimus do this? or firefox?
<Joe_B> battlestar, it's worth just sending printer manufacturers emails to complain and let them know that you're buying another brand because of lack of linux compatibility.
<esde> Wiz_KeeD, you're pissed? I've been working on my issue since april ffs.
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff
<Wiz_KeeD> what's your issue?
<esde> I'm avoided like the plague
<esde> OpenVPN Server running on Ubuntu 12.04.3. pfSense running as the router on my home network running OpenVPN client. At home it is setup   [MODEM] -> [WAN] -> [OpenVPN] <-> [LAN]. I like to be able be able to visit 123.45.67.89:9865 where 123.45.67.89 is the VPN server IP and visit 192.168.1.1 where 192.168.1.1 is a local client on the pfSense LAN.
<Wiz_KeeD> ahahah
<esde> Had ports forwarded with AirVPN and StrongVPN, but with my own VPN on an OpenVZ container, no luck.
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah that's a bit chinese for me
<Wiz_KeeD> mine is on the lines of "I CAN'T FRIGGIN' BROWSE!!"
<esde> install noscript
<Wiz_KeeD> what's that?
<esde> visit the site and enable only the required js
<esde> some js might be loading and fucking things up
<battlestar> Wiz_KeeD, have you considered trying chromium (or google chrome)?
<esde> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/
<Wiz_KeeD> battlestar, i always use chromium since i love the interface but it's going to s**t because i cannot view a lot of youtube videos and other problems
<esde> whats the site?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea if it's even from firefox
<Wiz_KeeD> oktal.ro esde trying to write a commet/review lost 45 minutes rewriting the same shit all over
<esde> By the way if anyeone has done what im trying to do and can help, that would be fantastic.
<Wiz_KeeD> It froze with firefox automatically sends some data to Moziall so tht we can improvie your experience
<esde> well
<Wiz_KeeD> Dunno if that triggered it or...
<esde> you should be copying your content while your typing it
<esde> duh
<esde> thats silly not to if you know you might have an issue with it
<_ingsoc> Any opinions on Golang? I see Canonical has an interest in it.
<esde> http://www.oktal.ro/hota/univision-unique+hd1alw-o85761.html
<esde> i just posted a junk comment np
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Why not try a different browser?
<wad> What file would I edit to launch a program every time I log in with the GUI?
<jhutchins> wad: Usually the DE will restart anything that was running when you shout down.
<wad> jhutchins, yeah, okay. But I'd still like to have certain things launched automatically.
<Touhou11> wad: You can do that with the GUI, using Startup Applications
<Touhou11> wad: It lets you add/remove software which starts automatically
<knightshade> wad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<wad> See, I set this up on my old laptop, but I don't remember the file I edited.
<wad> I'd live to move those settings over to my new one.
<wad> I have a backup of the old one....
<ActionParsnip> wad: if you symlink the .desktop file from /usr/share/applications to ~/.config/autostart it will start that application
<jhutchins> wad: possibly .xinitrc
<wad> ok
<wad> Ah, that looks promising....
<mustmodify> How can I figure out which directory sshd will use when looking for acceptable keys?
<mustmodify> I think I have it configured correctly but since I'm chrooting I'm not sure whether it is seeing /var/uploads/%u as the new home
<pluto> азазазазазазаз
<jhutchins> mustmodify: iirc it's explicitly documented in the comments of the config file.
<mustmodify> jhutchins: Well it says %u/.ssh/acceptable_keys... presumably %u is the user's home directory. I guess I need to verify which directory is the user's home.
<msafi> When someone tells me to see "ascii(7)", how can I do that in terminal, what's the command?
<Pici> msafi: man 7 ascii
<Rory> msafi: man 7 ascii
<msafi> Thanks!
<cx> HI~~
<Rory> Hello cx
<TauNeutrino> hey guys, is there a program with which I can plot linear equations like 2*x+4*y+5*z=10 ?And which is not octave
<Rory> TauNeutrino: Honestly if it were me I'd just use the website Wolfram Alpha
<Rory> TauNeutrino: https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2*x%2B4*y%2B5*z%3D10
<TauNeutrino> yes but the plots are not always good :(
<mustmodify> I attempt to sftp via publickey. I see "Offering RSA public key: " from the client. On the server, I'm tailing /var/log/auth.log but see nothing interesting about why the key was rejected. Is there someplace I can get a more detailed log? I don't see anything in /var/log.
<jhutchins> mustmodify: There's /home/<user>/.ssh/authorized_keys, and there's a system wide directory as well.
<jhutchins> mustmodify: Assuming a default home directory.
<knightshade> ms893015: read 'man man' as well :-)
<Rory> !info qtiplot | TauNeutrino
<ubottu> TauNeutrino: qtiplot (source: qtiplot): data analysis and scientific plotting. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.9-6 (saucy), package size 3627 kB, installed size 10490 kB
<TauNeutrino> I know the program, but I can only plot equations/functions like z=2*x+3*y I want them to be in the "normal" form like 3=2*x+3*y , I don't want to solve them every time
<Rory> That's a surprising ommision from such an aspiring piece of software!
<Wiz_KeeD> GREAT...it froze again
<Wiz_KeeD> in chromium this time...
<Wiz_KeeD> it's hopeless...
<TauNeutrino> hm^^
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: You really aren't having much luck are you? I swear you've been here every day for months
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, yup, that's what I said, the unluckiest bastard around
<Wiz_KeeD> Crashes, not working, not functioning properly, mishaps, anomalies
<Wiz_KeeD> it just won't...stop
<knightshade> TauNeutrino: you could try python with matplotlib or gnuplot
<TauNeutrino> hhm
<knightshade> TauNeutrino: what? ^^
 * datandroiddude Is Confused
<k1l_> why not gnuplot?
<mnemon> Wiz_KeeD: checked your ram?
<datandroiddude> Hi, I was wondering if Ubuntu was a powerful OS in terms of Hacking, Penetration and what not..
<mnemon> datandroiddude: powerful how?
<Wiz_KeeD> mnemon, in what way?
<TauNeutrino> gnuplot and similar software only works when one learned all the notation stuff and inner workings and what not, I don't want to study every detail of it :( it should be simple
<mnemon> Wiz_KeeD: memory testers etc. if you got broken ram chip it might cause a lot of unexplained crashes and the like
<k1l_> datandroiddude: yes it is. but you need to learn and work on that part. its not a "press one button and become a hacker" OS
<Wiz_KeeD> mnemon, that's a good lead! where do i start?
<mnemon> Wiz_KeeD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<msafi> Is there an alternative man viewer to the terminal, where I can easily search things and follow hyperlinks?
<Rory> msafi: there are loads online
<Rory> !info gman | or this msafi
<ubottu> or this msafi: gman (source: gman): small man(1) front-end for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-5.2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 35 kB, installed size 121 kB
<Touhou11> msafi: The GNOME help viewer can browse man pages and follow links, it works very well
<Pici> msafi: the man command just invokes your $PAGER, which is `less` by default.  Use / to search, n and N to go to next/previous matches.  Your terminal emulator would need to parse the links though.
<impradeepy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Pici> impradeepy: yes?
<Myrtti> impradeepy: where's the fire?
<impradeepy> how to stop discussions that are not related to ubuntu?
<wad> Where can I find what scripts are called when I user logs in?
<wad> I know some of them: .profile .bashrc
<wad> But these are ones that run when a shell is launched, I think.
<wad> How about when a user logs in?
<Pici> impradeepy: Thats not a reason to call for !ops.
<impradeepy> pici:how to stop discussions that are not related to ubuntu?
<mustmodify> jhutchins: thanks for your comment. It got me where I needed to be.
<wad> I mean, when a user logs in via the GUI?
<Pici> impradeepy: But, you can tell them that they are not on-topic, or perhaps use !offtopic
<impradeepy> pici:ok got it
<DJones> impradeepy: For cases like that, you just ask people politely to move a discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, or another channel if its appropriate
<Touhou11> !ot | impradeepy
<ubottu> impradeepy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * xtah slap
<xtah> :me just testing
 * xtah just testing
<wad> So, a while back I got my old laptop set up so that when I logged into Ubuntu, it would run gedit with some documents already loaded.
<k1l_> xtah: we got #test for that cases :)
<wad> Now I'm trying to set up my new laptop to do the same.
<wad> Any ideas? I've got the old laptop here, but looking through the startup scripts I can't find where I set this up.
<MonkeyDust> wad: in 'startup applications', simply add the document name
<MonkeyDust> wad: in 'startup applications', simply add the document name <-- path
<wad> Okay, I'll look at that.
<wad> thanks
<babinlonston> Hi Any one have Idea about Settingupa PXE boot server in Ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> babinlonston: plenty tutorials, here's one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<babinlonston> MonkeyDust: not helped so what asking here
<Rory> babinlonston: Did you get errors? What have you tried?
<mgorbach> How come sometimes I see logging from upstart on TTY7, and sometimes it's completely empty?
<mgorbach> Seems to work about 30% of the time on each reboot of this server machine.
<usr13> mgorbach: X should be on TTY7
<mgorbach> usr13: No X here. Ubuntu Server / console boot.
<usr13> mgorbach: oh ok.  Then that is probably normal.
<TheKK> Have you guys used Bamboo pad on ubuntu? I want to buy one but not sure if it is compatible with ubuntu
<mgorbach> What's for me is that the upstart messages show up ... some of the time.
<duckxx> Ìû
<mgorbach> Maybe 10% or 30% or something. Drives me nuts.
<usr13> mgorbach: May not be normal. May be a malfunction of the kernel log deamon
<mgorbach> The rest of the time, just an empty blank console.
<mgorbach> usr13: Yeah, perhaps. Does upstart have a nondeterministic ordering in how is starts up its stuff?
<usr13> mgorbach: But I've seen that before.... didn't seem to be any sort of serious problem, can't find it now but...
<mgorbach> I'm wondering if one ordering leads to upstart output on TTY7 and the other doesn't.
<mgorbach> Yep, doesn't seem to be affecting much of anything else. Just bugging me a bit.
<usr13> mgorbach: good question...
<usr13> I dono
<Rory> TheKK: I've used one with ubuntu in the past
<usr13> "agetty opens a tty port, prompts for a login name and invokes the /bin/login command. It is normally invoked by init(8)."
<ubuntu> where do i copy libflashplayer.so to install flash player in mozilla
<ubuntu__> hawa
<hawa> where do i copy libflashplayer.so to install flash player in firefox
<hawa> ???
<usr13> ubuntulog: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<impradeepy> ubuntu:sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer,try this
<ActionParsnip> hawa: you can put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins if you want
<usr13> hawa: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<g105b> I've got Microsoft Office installed in Wine, working perfectly, I was wondering how to associate .doc and .odt files with Word?
<endika> hello
<usr13> g105b: I think that is a function of the file manager
<TheKK> Rory:so did it works fine?
<Rory> TheKK: Yes, no issues
<Rory> TheKK: And support is probably even better now than it was in 2008
<usr13> g105b: And so you right click on one and you should see an open-with option, I think.
<g105b> usr13: I do see that option, but my wine applications aren't shown in the list
<usr13> g105b: Oh yea.  Hummm not sure about that.
<usr13> g105b: I use open-office or libreoffice so I've not tried to do that yet.
<usr13> g105b: Are you using unity?
<d0x> Hi, i've lost my ssh connection due 'borken pipe'. Is there a way to get it back?
<d0x> it is still open
<d0x> (and i missed to use screen)
<g105b> usr13: yea
<d0x> I see some "ubuntu@pts/0" running
<msafi> In textboxes I can ctrl+backspace to delete entire words. Why doesn't this work in Terminal?
<gansbrest>  /join #aws
<TheKK> Rory: thanks, I'll give it a try recently
<Guest74307> ciao
<Guest74307> !list
<ubottu> Guest74307: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<knightshade> msafi: you can use ctrl+w
<knightshade> msafi: you can use ctrl+w
<MonkeyDust> msafi: rephrase: "how do I..."?
<Rory> msafi: alt-backspace in Bash
<msafi> knightshade, well, I want to use the same shortcut every where
<Alliance> asdfg
<msafi> Why is it ctrl+backspace every where except in Bash?
<usr13> g105b: Maybe it is an option in Ubuntu Tweak
<usr13> g105b: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289337/how-can-i-change-file-association-globally
<Tomylobo> hi
<Tomylobo> i pastebinned something from ubuntu with pastebinit
<Rory> msafi: Ctrl is a modifier used for other things in the terminal http://superuser.com/questions/296572/using-ctrl-or-alt-and-backspace-to-delete-last-word-in-bash
<Tomylobo> now i can't access the "raw" view without using openid. why is that?
<Tomylobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6521633/
<usr13> g105b: (Or maybe it is possible to do it there in Ubuntu Tweak.)
<Rory> Tomylobo: Cannot view this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6521633/plain/
<Tomylobo> Rory not without openid
<Tomylobo> and thus no with wget
<ActionParsnip> msafi: what does CTRL+Backspace do?
<msafi> ActionParsnip, delete the last word
<Tomylobo> msafi hit esc, then hit backspace
<ActionParsnip> msafi: nice
<VLanX> are there any other procedure to rename files in nautilus?
<VLanX> like the delayed double click in window$ ?
<Tomylobo> tried F2?
<Tomylobo> (which also works on windows :P)
<usr13> VLanX: You can't right-click and show options to do shuch things there?
<VLanX> usr13: yeah but i wonder if there's any other way to do it
<Tomylobo> usr13 you can, but you dont want to
<Tomylobo> not if you do it all day
<VLanX> like, i'm not using sed for 10 files
<VLanX> but still it's annoying
<usr13> VLanX: Tomylobo How about from the terminal with mv or rename?
<ActionParsnip> VLanX: F2 is a classic way imh. Lots easier
<Tomylobo> try F2, VLanX
<Tomylobo> usr13 go away -_-
<VLanX> F2 is exactly what i needed
<VLanX> thank you guys
<usr13> VLanX: Tomylobo Using the terminal for me is the handiest way.
<ActionParsnip> VLanX: works in Windows too
<VLanX> didnt know that :P
<CounterStriker>  .88888888:.
<CounterStriker> * -                 88888888.88888.
<CounterStriker> * -               .8888888888888888.
<CounterStriker> * -               888888888888888888
<CounterStriker> * -               88' _`88'_  `88888
<FloodBot1> CounterStriker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> VLanX: Tomylobo From the terminal, I can globally change parts of lots of file names if I want.
<ActionParsnip> VLanX: many don't as Windows users refuse to unglue their hand from the mouse
<Tomylobo> sure, you do that. i'll rename my 3 files in dolphin and am done way before you
<usr13> VLanX: Tomylobo And I understand there are addons for file managers that do some of the same things.  You might look into an addon for your filemanager.
<CounterStriker> How do I run HalfLine 2 on Ubuntu?
<Tomylobo> i dont see why? i'm perfectly comfortable using a terminal where appropriate
<OerHeks> CounterStriker, does it have a linux client?
<Tomylobo> renaming 3 files - not appropriate
<CounterStriker> OerHeks, thank you, what do you mean "linux lient"?
<CounterStriker> client*
<OerHeks> CounterStriker, ubuntu=linux
<CounterStriker> Yeah
<CounterStriker> I have one
<impradeepy> counterstriker: you can use wine and playonlinux
<usr13> Tomylobo: I doubt that you can rename multiple files faster in the GUI...
<CounterStriker> Yeah, but it does work
<usr13> GUI file manager I should say.
<CounterStriker> hold on
<Tomylobo> usr13 and i doubt your doubts
<dayfun> @Tomylobo, I doubt you for doubting usr13
<Tomylobo> CounterStriker why did you post some silly ascii art earlier?
<ActionParsnip> CounterStriker: Doesnt Steam allow you to play HalfLife2 these days?
<usr13> Tomylobo: Ok, well it can remain debatable between you and me.
<MonkeyDust> steam came to my mind too
<gordonjcp> 17:12 < CounterStriker> How do I run HalfLine 2 on Ubuntu?
<impradeepy> counterstriker: as a friendly advice i will suggest you use steam
<gordonjcp> CounterStriker: install Steam for Linux, install Half-Life
<CounterStriker> No, actually I would know withe there all the game written for linux
<CounterStriker> instead of wine stuff
<ActionParsnip> CounterStriker: yes, install steam
<CounterStriker> steam?
<usr13> VLanX: Tomylobo But again, you may look for addons for file managers that do some of the same things.  You might look into add-ons for your filemanager.
<CounterStriker> But
<gordonjcp> CounterStriker: if you have a copy of it on Windows you can *apparently* copy the assets across
<Tomylobo> CounterStriker google steam linux
<CounterStriker> Counter Strike 1.6 No Steam
<Tomylobo> CounterStriker go away
<ActionParsnip> CounterStriker: i'd ask in #winehq
<Tomylobo> "no steam" means cracked
<ActionParsnip> Tomylobo: I smelled that too
<CounterStriker> Ok, Iḿ go to #winehq
<CounterStriker> But
<CounterStriker> Just have a version for linux,, with Steam so?
<CounterStriker> is it?
<CounterStriker> actually I dont to run on wine
<ActionParsnip> CounterStriker: to get teh native counterstrike you need steam which means you cannot use a pirated version
<Tomylobo> CounterStriker there is a native half-life 2 running on native steam. go get that.
<CounterStriker> thereś a native COunterStrike 1.6 too?€
<MonkeyDust> i guess people don't know when something's pirated anymore, these days
<ActionParsnip> CounterStriker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<CounterStriker> cool!
<Tomylobo> and dont pirate software. it's not cool, especially not in the case of valve, who are among the few companies to actually support linux gaming
<CounterStriker> Iḿ gonna chek that ActionParnsnip
<dtcrshr> sure thing MonkeyDust I work at an university, we have 4 courses, one of them is law school... a few days ago a law student from the 3rd period wanted the admin password for on pc to activate his office
<dtcrshr> I tought quite akward, since we use libre
<dtcrshr> he didnt have  a clue he was stealing
<dtcrshr> too traditional
<Joe_B> If anyone wants to send an angry message at beamdog games, I paid them for baldur's gate enhanced more than a year ago, and now after reneging on their promise to support linux they say it's too late to give me a refund.
<Tomylobo> dtcrshr i'm guessing he dropped out since :P
<Joe_B> I guess the lesson is don't pay for a game to help support development of a product you believe in.
<CounterStriker> Baldurś Gate are very cool
<CounterStriker> I can play Heroes of Might and Magic 3 at my linux box
<Tomylobo> Joe_B but there's an actual linux port of steam out there
<Joe_B> Sorry, should have been more clear, independent but related issue.
<Rory> For more questions and stuff, #ubuntu-steam exists
<dtcrshr> Tomylobo: well, I just send an angry email to his teacher... waiting for the aftermath
<Tomylobo> :)
<A1Recon> Once I install from a program from a .tgz file, how do I update
<A1Recon> ?
<A1Recon> Can I use the "sudo apt"?
<msafi> Guys, does Skype work on Ubuntu? I'm reading in Software Center that it mostly doesn't work...
<jhutchins> A1Recon: No.  That's one of the reasons you shouldn't do that.
<MonkeyDust> msafi: install it from the skype website, works without flaw here (12.04)
<jhutchins> A1Recon: Whether the program can be updated is entirely up to the person who built the tgz.
<A1Recon> jhutchins: But the Ubuntu Software Center does not have the latest version....
<x_root> is possible to know if the system is not mounting a unit, even knowing that it is there?
<x_root> like a memorycard or thumbdrive unit?
<impradeepy> A1Recon:what package?
<Walex> x_root: yes.
<x_root> how?
<msafi> MonkeyDust, I'm trying. It's giving me a hard time. I double click on the deb file, it opens Software Center. The progress bar shows that it's installing, but then the progress bar goes away and there's the "Install" button again...
<A1Recon> impradeepy: Arduino 1.0.5
<x_root> Walex, how can i know?
<MonkeyDust> msafi: yeah, try installing it with gdebi
<MonkeyDust> msafi: or with dpkg -i in a terminal
<Walex> x_root: same way as everything else: system logs in '/var/log/'
<impradeepy> A1recon: yet its not available in offcial repository
<msafi> MonkeyDust, yeah, with dpkg installation went well...
<J55> hello, how to open up terminal on login and initiate ssh connections to servers automatically?
<A1Recon> impradeepy: Is there a way to make them get it into the official repository?
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon: only a limited group of persons can decide what fits in the official repo
<impradeepy> A1Recon:No, but manualy u can install it by adding ppas or by enabling universe repository but i will suggest you to not do this but choice is yours
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon: that's one of the things that keeps Ubuntu free from malware
<chaotix> hello...  i need to know what the command would be to open a game, wwf no mercy, with project 64, with wine...  i need to know the command for this so i can create an advanced launcher for xbmc to open wwf no mercy
<impradeepy> monkeydust:agreed :)
<A1Recon> MonkeyDust: Oh! OK
<Tomylobo> MonkeyDust and libertarians
<Pici> A1Recon, impradeepy: The Universe repository is maintained by Ubuntu developers. It shouldn't really be compared to PPAs.
<impradeepy> Pici: thanks, i will keep that in mind
<A1Recon> The Arduino IDE 1.0.5 was released in May 2013. Its December 2013 now! They should get it on the repository.
<impradeepy> A1Recon: try to find  usefull missing plugins  for the project instead of updating the software
<A1Recon> OK
<jack> sudo apt-get update
<jack> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jack> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<jack> ??
<jack> what could be locking it?
<impradeepy> jack: error in source.list
<zykotick9> jack: do you have another package manager open/running?
<jack> no apt/dpkg/muon process active
<impradeepy> jack:reboot, then sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> jack: did you manually cancel/kill a running update?
<zykotick9> jack: while most of impradeepy's suggestion is nonsense, a reboot wouldn't be a bad idea.  if it's still locked, see "/msg ubottu aptlock" for details
<limace255> hi all, I've some issues concerning auto-install for ubuntu-server/kickstart, anyone knows something about it ?
<OerHeks> not an error, just a lock > http://askubuntu.com/questions/346143/e-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavai
<usr13> limace255: Ask and see.
<limace255> ok, thx
<limace255> I've made an iso file, based on ubuntu-server 12.04, with ks.cfg file, and modified txt.cfg
<limace255> works well on VM
<limace255> but on PC, I boot on /boot/ directory
<limace255> I'm prompt by grub.cfg, not txt.cfg
<limace255> (tested with some text on them)
<limace255> see on some threads : can depend with what I ùake my iso usb stick
<impradeepy> zykotick9:thank u, but i am not here to do arguments,some times 3rd party apps keeps on running
<limace255> additional info : the PC have already ubuntu OS on it
<usr13> limace255: Don't use Enter key for puncuation.
<esde> OpenVPN Server running on Ubuntu 12.04.3. pfSense running as the router on my home network running OpenVPN client. At home it is setup   [MODEM] -> [WAN] -> [OpenVPN] <-> [LAN]. I like to be able be able to visit 123.45.67.89:9865 where 123.45.67.89 is the VPN server IP and visit 192.168.1.1 where 192.168.1.1 is a local client on the pfSense LAN.
<limace255> usr13: what do you mean ?
<limace255> omg
<zykotick9> impradeepy: i'm not arguing with you, just giving better suggestions...
<limace255> usin unetbootin on my 13.10 : fails
<limace255> but using windows unetbootin : passed
<limace255> well, fails at cdrom check
<limace255> ...
<limace255> step 1 : cleared :]
<usr13> limace255: If the channel is busy, (which it is very busy at times), your input will become so fragmented that it will be way to hard for anyone to follow/understand.
<esde> Had ports forwarded with AirVPN and StrongVPN, but with my own VPN on an OpenVZ container, no luck.
<impradeepy> zykotick9:i told to do reboot, then proper way to do time to time updates, i know during update he closed the terminal
<limace255> ok, thx for info; so, I change my question : installing auto-install ubuntu 12.04 server with kickstart, I'm asked for cdrom, but I'm with a usb stick, how can I get rid of that ?
<zykotick9> impradeepy: i'm sorry, i agreed with your reboot.  other then that, your suggestion does not help... see "/msg ubuntu aptlock" yourself, for how to correct this issue.  stick to what you know...
<esde> Is there some iptables rule i need to run on the remote server to tell it to open all ports for openvpn clients???
<zykotick9> !behelpful > impradeepy
<ubottu> impradeepy, please see my private message
<esde> Maybe like this???? https://airvpn.org/topic/2849-dd-wrt-router-and-port-forwarding/#entry4695
<usr13> limace255: It's wanting to find appliactions to download so if you did have the install CD, I suppose it would use it.  Right?
<syeekick> is this a safe repo? deb http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary/ will this pull down some mucky stufff if add this?
<usr13> limace255: But would be nice to be able to point to online repositories instead. Right?
<impradeepy> zykotick9:got it, thanku
<zykotick9> syeekick: don't mix binary packages/repos from other distros!
<limace255> usr13: I want to perform the setup by usb stick, not cd; as some osther sites will use that iso too, I've put ks.cfg file on the iso
<usr13> limace255: So I suppose the question would be; Where in the configurations would the option be?
<limace255> yes; my /isolinux/txt.cfg file mention ks=cdrom:/isolinux/ks.cfg
<usr13> limace255: I don't use the kickstart application so I'm not sure
<usr13> limace255: Well, there you go.  Maybe you just change that line.
<usr13> limace255: So where is /isolinux/ks.cfg really?
<limace255> Well, I'v tried to read preseed documentation, certainly better, but I won't have the time to read and perform good stuff...my line : ok with changing, but I don't know by what
<syeekick> zykotick9, thanks pal :)
<zykotick9> syeekick: glad to help
<limace255> usr13: ks.cfg file is on the /isolinux/ks.cfg, on usb stick
<usr13> limace255: Seeing http://info.vortexbox.org/tiki-index.php?page=usbinstall
<usr13> limace255: and  http://www.dminnich.com/files/usb_kickstart.txt
<nvrpunk> is expect in 13.10 compiled with threading enabled?
<nvrpunk> does anyone know offhand
<maujhsn> SASL: added ubuntu: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<usr13> limace255: On  http://www.dminnich.com/files/usb_kickstart.txt  I see:  "pdate the syslinux.cfg.  Change the ks=cdrom to ks=file. Like this..."
<limace255> usr13: thx, I'm checking that.Have seen some thread too about changing isolinux by syslinux
<limace255> fine !! really thank you, I'm gonna check this now
<zykotick9> syeekick: oh, actually you weren't the person i thought.  <ot> if your looking for security related stuff, i'd strongly suggest creating a kali livedvd, and using that instead. </ot>
<usr13> limace255: It says to change the line, Sync the drive.  Pull it and try it.
<maujhsn> exit
<syeekick> yeah but i watned the tools on my ubuntu 13.10 system, i have not option to dual boot any more, live cds suck in my opinion
<syeekick> but yeah kali is lovely
<client> hello
<zykotick9> syeekick: may i pm you for a moment?
<syeekick> sure
<BobJonkman1> Hi: I'm doing an 'apt-get install' and getting a large number of suggested and recommended packages. What is the difference between suggested and recommended?
<koyetsu> have a wierd issue. at the physical console i'm able to ifconfig and it work but if i ssh into the box is tells me that it's not in my path and i have to use /sbin/ifconfig it the ssh and physical console configs different? i've never had this happen before
<koyetsu> it=is
<ActionParsnip> koyetsu: is /usr/sbin in your $PATH variable?
<usr13> koyetsu: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<mob_titan> Does anybody know how I can loop through web pages and save them automatically? I am trying to save 150 pages without doing it manually
<usr13> koyetsu: Are you sshing into an unexpected user?
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: recommends are typically installed by default (you usually want them).  suggests are a lighter suggestion.  do you want more detail?
<koyetsu> usr13 that returns Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \i
<koyetsu> ActionParsnip wouldn't it have to be if on the console with same user it works fine?
<BobJonkman1> zykotick9: Thanx. And hi! I'm not sure that the recommends are getting installed...  Let me check
<usr13> koyetsu: Ok.  Are you sshing into a user that may not have the same path as the one you expect?  Look and see.
<ActionParsnip> koyetsu: each user can have it's own $PATH variable
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: did you do something with /etc/apt/apt.conf perhaps?
<usr13> koyetsu: $PATH
<mob_titan> anybody?
<BobJonkman1> zykotick9: No, but I've imported several source.list files from a precise installation (and painstakingly hand-edited every "precise" to "saucy"), then imported the GPG keyring too.
<koyetsu> ok i'm logged in with same use both at the console and with ssh on the console i have paths on ssh i donot but it's the same user that is what has me confused
<usr13> koyetsu: If it is not the user you thought it was, su - other-user
<anton_eh> anyone familiar with synaptic not loading using the GUI in 12.04?
<usr13> koyetsu: who
<koyetsu> nope the prompts are identical
<BobJonkman1> mob_titan: Do a search for http-track, which will recursively download an entire web site
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: i wouldn't "expect" that to interfer with recommends?  sorry, i gots nothin'.  best of luck.
<koyetsu> koyetsu
<ActionParsnip> anton_eh: try running it with gksudo
<ldlework> Does anyone know how to get the mute button to also unmute?
<usr13> koyetsu: Does   who  show you an unexpected output?
<ActionParsnip> mob_titan: wassup?
<usr13> ldlework: alsamixer
<koyetsu> who shows 2 ligins from koyetsu 1 from tty1 and the other from pts/0
<BobJonkman1> zykotick9: Thanx! I'm not too worried, I can always install them manually.  Mostly I was curious about the difference between 'suggested' and 'recommended'
<anton_eh> yeah ActionParsnip I can get it using gksudo though wondered if there was some sort of fix for the GUI?
<koyetsu> err logins
<koyetsu> can't fricken type today
<usr13> koyetsu: Ok.  Well that is strange.
<koyetsu> yeah that's why i was wondering if something was wrong with my ssh server
<mob_titan> BobJonkman1 will it be able to recursively download dynamic web pages that aren't part of a website but are in fact just URLs that are JSON endpoints?
<usr13> koyetsu: Try it anyway   su - koyetsu
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: basically, recommends are "typically desired" features (ie. important.  and are "assumed" to be installed), while suggests add features that aren't central to the operation of the package.
<mob_titan> ActionParsnip Dying mate and u?
<ActionParsnip> mob_titan: waiting for 7pm so I can blow this popsicle stand
<usr13> koyetsu: Yea, the ssh server could possibly be the issue, not sure that I've seen something like that before, but...
<BobJonkman1> mob_titan: It's been a while since I used http_track, but I don't think it cares about the filetype or content-type
<koyetsu> usr13 ran that it asked for password i gave it it went back to prompt but hte issue is the same
<ActionParsnip> anton_eh: why use synaptic when software centre is in a default install?
<usr13> koyetsu: $PATH  | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> usr13: not:  echo $PATH   ?
<koyetsu> from the ssh or the console?
<anton_eh> old habits probably
<usr13> ActionParsnip: either should work.  Right?
<mob_titan> BobJonkman1 I've tried writing Python scripts, JS scripts and none of them work :'D
<koyetsu> was wondering is i should try a CS101 windows fix and reboot the machine hehe
<zykotick9> usr13: wow, i had no idea "$PATH" by itself would do that - neat, thanks.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: & zykotick9 But as I see, echo $PATH  is cleaner.
<BobJonkman1> zykotick9: Slightly OT: Sebastien was asking about Ubuntu Hours in your locality in #ubuntu-ca a few days ago.  Would you be interested? Come join us in #ubuntu-ca ...
<anton_eh> Thanks ActionParsnip  I will take tht to my tutor and see what he responds with - all the best
<tozen> ActionParsnip: isn't software-center more buggy? never using it aptitude only!
<esde> OpenVPN Server running on Ubuntu 12.04.3. pfSense running as the router on my home network running OpenVPN client. At home it is setup   [MODEM] -> [WAN] -> [OpenVPN] <-> [LAN]. I like to be able be able to visit 123.45.67.89:9865 where 123.45.67.89 is the VPN server IP and visit 192.168.1.1 where 192.168.1.1 is a local client on the pfSense LAN.
<esde> I had ports forwarded with AirVPN and StrongVPN, but with my own VPN on an OpenVZ container, no luck. Is there some iptables rule i need to run on the remote server to tell it to open all ports for openvpn clients???
<koyetsu> http://pastebin.com/CCw5TsW8
<BobJonkman1> mob_titan: Re-use the code, Luke.  If you're doing Web scraping, find some libraries that do the work for you. I'm not a Python programmer (yet), but there's a library called "Beautiful Soup" that does a good job of parsing HTML pages, even badly formatted ones.
<koyetsu> they appear to be the same after th su - command you had me run but ifconfig works in one but not the other dunno if any other commands are like that or not that was the one i ran into. but i can run /sbin/ifconfig
<koyetsu> just irritating
<mob_titan> BobJonkman1: I've looked into Beautiful Soup, It makes too much of the type of web pages I am trying to scrape. They are already in JSON format (except they are fetched through a URL) so a simple "save as .json" is what I am trying to get. I found something here: http://www.httrack.com/html/scripting.html and stackoverflow is frustrating
<BobJonkman1> mob_titan: You're right, httrack is what I meant. Like I said, it's been a while since I used it.
<usr13> zykotick9: Look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config  and see if something there may be limiting a user's path.
<usr13> zykotick9: (I don't know what it would be but....)
<zykotick9> usr13: nick error...  not me with issue
<usr13> koyetsu: (I don't know what it would be but....)
<BobJonkman1> mob_titan:  I was scraping pages generated by a logging tool, then re-parsing them for statistics. But that was so 2006...
<usr13> koyetsu: Look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config  and see if something there may be limiting a user's path.
<koyetsu> ok
<usr13> koyetsu: Just looking at:  http://serverfault.com/questions/450062/restrict-ssh-commands-for-a-group-of-users
<usr13> koyetsu: Are you the sysadmin over this server, or is it someone else, (if you don't know what's doing it, must be someone else that has made a change).
<koyetsu> oh it's mine
<koyetsu> and nothing was changed i just installed the server fixed a networking issue then installed ssh-server and now this issue
<usr13> koyetsu: Ok, well the above URL is just an example and may not at all pertain to your issue, but it *is* an example of what apparently can be done.
<koyetsu> yeah i'm looking at the ssh_config and see absolutely nothing in it that would cause this issue
<koyetsu> i'm just gonna cs101 it and see if it fixes itself
<usr13> koyetsu: So the PATH *is* different for the local and the remote users.  Right?
<usr13> koyetsu: (even though the users are the same?)  (And are there *other* users?)
<koyetsu> only difference appears to be at the beging of the $path return the ssh version being su - and the other being -bash
<koyetsu> haven't made any other users yet
<usr13> koyetsu: Well, you can exit the super user session.
<usr13> koyetsu: If that's what you mean.... You are still in a super user session?
<koyetsu> after reboot and re-login to the ssh the path is changed: -bash: /usr/bin:/bin: No such file or directory
<koyetsu> where do i find the path definition
<koyetsu> nm i found it
<usr13> koyetsu: pwd    #Look to see where you are in both cases.
<koyetsu> same spot /home/koyetsu
<koyetsu> same spot /home/koyetsuls -al
<koyetsu> pfft
<usr13> koyetsu: Do you have .profile ?
<koyetsu> yeah
<usr13> koyetsu: If you have .profile, I konw that you can add to your PATH there, not sure but I suppose you could also block it too.
<BobJonkman1> FWIW, the 'apt-get install' did not automatically include either the recommended or suggested packages
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: that's "odd" are you sure there isn't something doing that in your /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<zykotick9> BobJonkman1: suggests aren't typically installed by default, but recommends are...
<mob_titan> thanks for the help BobJonkman1
<BobJonkman1> zykotick9: Could very well be. But I was only curious; I'm not going to worry about it. I'll poke through apt.conf later
<BobJonkman1> mob_titan: You're welcome. Hope you've got something to work with
<usr13> koyetsu: Do you also have bash_profile?
<koyetsu> nope
<mob_titan> BobJonkman1 I am evaluating between another python script using a library or writing a script for HTTrack, I don't know why I'm bent on scraping, but I just feel like I need to complete this to learn something from it.
<koyetsu> well i'm out of time for this right now i'll poke at it later thanks for trying usr13
<usr13> koyetsu Yea, it is an interesting problem.
<esde> OpenVPN Server running on Ubuntu 12.04.3. pfSense running as the router on my home network running OpenVPN client. At home it is setup   [MODEM] -> [WAN] -> [OpenVPN] <-> [LAN]. I like to be able be able to visit 123.45.67.89:9865 where 123.45.67.89 is the VPN server IP and visit 192.168.1.1 where 192.168.1.1 is a local client on the pfSense LAN.
<esde> I had ports forwarded with AirVPN and StrongVPN, but with my own VPN on an OpenVZ container, no luck. Is there some iptables rule i need to run on the remote server to tell it to open all ports for openvpn clients???
<compdoc> esde, not sure why you care about port 9865. cant you connect to the vpn?
<d1n0> anyone familiar with maas?
<esde> Clients are connected to the vpn. I need to be able to forward ports for the OpenVPN clients. So that if I have a service running on port 443 at 192.168.1.1, i can access it by the VPS IP on port 9865 for example
<mob_titan> d1no define maas?
<Pici> d1n0: The folks over in #ubuntu-server should be.
<mob_titan> esde you need to evaluate the OpenVZ architecture.
<esde> mob_titan, what? It's not my node, i'm just using a vps
<mob_titan> That is why I am saying you need to look into how OpenVZ works esde. It has some limiting factors compared to another tool like kvm
<esde> I don't know what to look /for/.
<esde> Is there something I can ask the vps provider about?
<fuga> hi, anybody to send the link for pastebin on this IRC.
<zykotick9> !paste | fuga
<ubottu> fuga: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mob_titan> esde "Is there some iptables rule i need to run on the remote server to tell it to open all ports for openvpn clients???" consider asking them about some of the limiting factors involved with running a VPN on OpenVZ.
<bencc2> I'm trying to install libav from ppa: https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav-daily?field.series_filter=saucy
<bencc2> It can't find the libav package
<bencc2> what am I'm missing?
<glitsj16> bencc2: libav isn't an actual package name, look at the page and click on the libav... link to open the built packages list to get those
<fuga> hi i have some problem to receiving mail on my postfix/dovecot server...
<fuga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6547378/
<LtRipley> hey
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, how can check if a particular module has been loaded, and can be used.
<timhansen> good afternoon, all
<minty> hello
<ripthejacker> for eg. I want to know if ip_vs_wrr can be used.
<ripthejacker> cat /boot/uname grep wrr returns CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m
<ripthejacker> what does it mean?
<ripthejacker> Is it loaded?
<abdul> i need help
<bencc2> glitsj16: ok so it's libav-tools. thanks
<glitsj16> ripthejacker: check with lsmod | grep ip_vs_wrr
<glitsj16> bencc2: you're welcome
<ripthejacker> glitsj16: empty
<glitsj16> ripthejacker: than the module isn't loaded
<ripthejacker> glitsj16: so I just have to use modprobe ip_vs_wrr?
<glitsj16> ripthejacker: sudo modprobe <module name> yes
<timhansen> when setting up a cronjob (logged in as root) via crontab -e , do i need to specify the username (root) before the command?
<glitsj16> ripthejacker: and check again with the former command to confirm that it loaded cleanly
<ripthejacker> glitsj16: in /boot/config it's show as CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR, so the command will be sudo modprobe IP_VS_WRR or CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR?
<glitsj16> ripthejacker: sudo modprobe ip_vs_wrr i'd say, the config...=m doesn't do the actual module loading but configures it i believe
<Salve> Stupid question, what does the -c flag do?
<glitsj16> Salve: on what command?
<zykotick9> glitsj16: that's what i was about to ask ;)
<ripthejacker> glitsj16: Ok thanks, I'll try it and let you know. :D
<Salve> glitsj16: like this sudo su -c postgres -c psql
<glitsj16> zykotick9: yup, one needs to be on ones toes here heh
<Salve> glitsj16: I think it means command....but no idea
<glitsj16> Salve: that executes a command yes
<Salve> glitsj16: where can I find docs for that?
<glitsj16> Salve: i had to check with 'man su' myself
<coventry> How do I test my AV setup on google hangouts under ubuntu?  The instructions at https://support.google.com/chat/answer/162174?hl=en don't seem to pertain, as there is no "chat settings" in the drop-down menu.
<Salve> glitsj16: Awesome. Thanks man
<glitsj16> Salve: no problem, man pages are awesome indeed
<Salve> glitsj16: agreed.
<glitsj16> Salve: if you prefer reading them in a web browser, there's a nice little package called man2html (but that's just me)
<fuga> no one to help me?
<glitsj16> fuga: mail servers can be quite complex, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-server ?
<TeraJL> i have  a small USB (500mb) drive, is there any way to install ubuntu server? online instalation or something?
<bekks> TeraJL: 500M is just too small.
<Pici> fuga: Are you sure that you can actually hit your own computer from the outside via those ports?  Some residential ISPs do not allow you to host things on port 80 or 25 and will block it.
<_root_> i am trying to find out an alternative to openssh; it supposedly has faster respone and better keystrock capture; and resistance in poor connection. I think it is meh or mech or something but i cant find it
<TeraJL> bencc2: i tought there could be something like netinstall on centos or something
<Pici> _root_: You mean this: http://mosh.mit.edu/
<fuga> yes i'm sure my port 25 and 143 are open
<jhutchins> TeraJL: Yes, you can do a netinstall.
<jhutchins> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Zooklubba> So, using a user named git on my server. Sendmail pretty much times out and it says dead letter. But the email is still sent
<jhutchins> Zooklubba: Only for that user?
<Pici> _root_: And no, I've never used it, I just have a weird memory for these types of things.
<Zooklubba> jhutchins: it works for root. Haven't tried a third one
<Zooklubba> works now
<Zooklubba> sorcery
<Ontani> hey, i'm trying to mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt but i'm getting: you must specify the filesystem type
<_root_> Pici: : could you give me more details
<_root_> Pici: Nice touch; you are talented my friend
<Ontani> when I do fdisk -l /dev/sdb i'm getting: /dev/sdb2   *           3          28       53248    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Ontani> so the partition exists and has a filesystem
<Ontani> and i'm using sudo
<mxc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/388419/juju-bootstrap-fails-in-azure-badrequest-the-affinity-group-name-is-empty-or
<mxc> oops, sorry (mistaken copy/paste)
<jhutchins> Ontani: That only means that the partition type is set in the partition table, not that a filesystem exists.  Try -t vfat
<Ontani> aha
<Ontani> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2
<minty> Hello all
<minty> .
<minty> Hi
<minty> _
<minty> :)
<phdp_000> I was happily using my Dell XPS13 Dev laptop (Ubuntu 13.10), everything (including the wireless) was working fine and I just lost my wireless connection while working. Now it says "Hardware disabled" and even if I reboot I can't get any connection. I didn't install any update and the wireless was working fine until it just suddenly stopped working. Is the hardware broken?
<jhutchins> Ontani: try -t msdos
<bekks> Ontani: pastebin please: sudo blkid
<jhutchins> Ontani: msdos probably won't work if vfat didn't.
<jhutchins> phdp_000: Is there perhaps a physical switch somewhere on the laptop?
<phdp_000> jhuntchins: very unlikely, I was typing on vim and surfing with firefox, everything was working fine. It just stopped working.
<reggie_> Hey folks need help with adjusting Owncloud upload size can anyone help?
<phdp_000> I'm quite puzzled, when I look for "Hardware disabled" on the internet I get all these poeple with problems getting their wireless to work but mine worked fine for months.
<kostkon> phdp_000, rfkill unblock all ?
<abdul> I cant install teamviewer
<phdp_000> kostkon: I just tried and it did nothing.
<jhutchins> phdp_000: There may be a "wifi" icon - radio tower with waves - to the right of the power switch.  This may be the switch.
<ferr> sup anyone advanced in network management?
<phdp_000> jhutchins: Yes there is but I can't switch it from "Off" to "On" even after setting the airplane mode to off (I'm using Ubuntu GNOME).
<[Gentoo]> ferr: what is it
<ferr> [Gentoo]: I've got 2 ip cameras, nvr and switch. When I connect cameras directly to the nvr, both works. If I use the switch, I only can see one
<jhutchins> phdp_000: It's entirely possible that your hardware has failed.  Anything useful in dmesg?
<[Gentoo]> ferr: ah i got no exp with the camera stuff sorry
<jhutchins> ferr: Try #3networking
<[Gentoo]> had to google nvr :)
<jhutchins> ferr: Er, ##networking
<ferr> jhutchins: thanks
<jhutchins> ferr: Also whoever made the cameras/nvr.
<ferr> I will try but I believe it's some kind of ip conflict which I don't get
<[Gentoo]> a switch isnt a router
<phdp_000> jhutchins: First time I try this command, frankly I wouldn't know if there was something useful there. It does detect my wireless card (Intel Centrino).
<ticking> hey, is there a simple way to get .X
<ferr> but when I plug in one into switch, another directly to nvr, then both cameras work as well lol
<ticking> .Xmodmap files working again?^^
<[Gentoo]> ferr: i have no idea how an nvr works
<[Gentoo]> do you configure it like a router?
<[Gentoo]> and choose ips to record from?
<ferr> you can but basically it automatically connects the cameras
<phdp_000> jhutchins: I'll try to boot on Ubuntu with a USB stick to see if it's a software problem.
<arayaq> Hi. I have a problem detecting the external monitor on a screenless laptop. It worked OK when it had the built-in screen, but now that I removed it the external monitor wont work. I've tried to reinstall but again the monitor goes undetected.
<phdp_000> jhutchins: Thanks for the help.
<[Gentoo]> ferr: im guessing here, but maybe connect the nvr and 2 cameras to a router
<arayaq> Any suggestion is well welcomed.
<Guardian1> Im having an issue that MIGHT be related to php in unbutu.... how do i fix this?  http://stackoverflow.com/a/5709799
<NewB27FSG> hello all...
<NewB27FSG> However, the ESSID of the wifi i am connecting to is two words instead of 1
<NewB27FSG> Each time i try to connect, it gives me an error
<OerHeks> NewB27FSG, sounds like an apple airport?
<arayaq> I opened an AU question some time ago, I still have the issues, if anybody can help would be greatly appreciated. http://askubuntu.com/questions/344903/install-on-a-laptop-with-external-monitor-only
<ses1984> hi, i was looking for a hardware recommendation for a graphics card that supports triple head output, for programming not gaming. i'm hopefully looking for something affordable that doesn't consume a ton of power like a high end gaming card would
<Pici> ses1984: ##hardware would be a better fit for such a question
<OerHeks> NewB27FSG, see the first answer, 2 solutions > http://askubuntu.com/questions/50876/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-that-has-a-two-word-name-with-a-space
<ScottNYC> question, why is it that Ubuntu Servers guided LVM install creates a sperate ext3 /boot partition? Why isnt it part of /roots' logical volume or at least its own logical volume, why ext3?
<ses1984> Pici: well a lot of people have recommended things that don't have linux drivers, or rely on X extensions that may or may not be compatible with future versions of ubuntu that don't use X
<n008_> how do I check current time ubuntu
<n008_> like `date`
<ses1984> in other words, there's tons of hardware out there that's not necessarily ideal for use in ubuntu, which is why i'm here
<[Gentoo]> n008_: that, date
<[Gentoo]> man date
<n008_> oh man tired
<n008_> thanks Gentoo
<[Gentoo]> you answered your own question :)
<MagicMost> hi
<MagicMost> can sum one tell me how can the user list browes faster than my cell phone
<badass> is there a way to extract a file from a tar file that exists in a subdirectory within the tarfile to a specific directory?
<badass> ex: tar -xvf myfile.tar -C /go/here/file.php path/in/archive/file.php
<badass> i dont want the directory structure from the tarfile being extracted into the target directory
<valoraptor> hey guys, for some reason, i cant click with my touchpad on my laptop, even though i have added the tapbutton 1 1 to synaptics
<valoraptor> how can i fix this?
<trism> badass: first answer here maybe? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9249603/how-to-extract-a-single-file-from-tar-to-a-different-directory
<trism> badass: although honestly looks just like yours, so maybe not
<trism> badass: maybe drop the file.php in -C
<badass> i have the syntax right, im just wanting the file to extract without its parent directories within the archive
<badass> so if my archives structure is a/folder/in/archive/file.txt
<badass> and i want to extract that file, it brings the entire directory structure with it, no matter what is specified in -C
<badass> i just want file.txt
<badass> not a/folder/in/archive/file.txt
<trism> badass: oh how about --strip-components
<badass> hmm
<badass> well, not working on OSX, is the behavior any different in linux
<Eisroman> hi guys!
<trism> badass: it seems to work here: tar xzvf hello_0.1.tar.gz -C blah/ --strip-components 2 hell
<badass> do you HAVE to specify the #?
<trism> badass: o-0.1/debian/changelog
<trism> badass: yeah seems to be the case
<saliak> I've installed mysql through apt.  I need to add sphinx support for full text indexing, by recompiling mysql from source.  If i just download the latest source, recompile and install, how does that impact what happened with apt?
<Eisroman> hi guys!
<SpamDroner> Hallo everyone. It's my first time using an IRC channel :)
<subz3r0> welcome :)
<Eisroman> HI guys!
<SpamDroner> thanx
<usr13> saliak: I'd say you need to uninstall it first.
<usr13> Eisroman: Yes. Hello?  DO you have a question?
<saliak> usr13: so apt-get uninstall it?  so, that breaks other things, right? like, if i installed my lamp server through apt, then it'd remove all the mysql bits from php, etc. right?
<saliak> usr13: this bit has always confused me.  what if i just installed a new version from source  what would apt-think?
<usr13> saliak: Hummmm, don't know about that, but don't think so.
<usr13> saliak: Uninstalling mysql would obviously cause stuff to quit working, but I don't think it will rip out what you've done with php
<usr13> saliak: Don't take my word for it.  Soneone else say something, (I've never uninstalled and re-installed mysql).
<badass> trism: thanks it works on OS X but you have to specify it before -xf
<glitsj16> saliak: are you sure you need to recompile mysql? looks like there could be other options according to http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-sphinx-on-ubuntu-10.10
<saliak> usr13: haha, ok.  yeah, i'm pretty nervous about the change.  i think in the past i've just installed over what apt had installed and it didn't break anything, but I'm not sure i ever went through a version update with that (so apt never touched that package again)
<trism> badass: interesting, good to know
<usr13> saliak: I would suppose that if you installed a new version from source, you would need to un-install the old version first.  But again, I'm not an authority, I've only used the one installed via the package management system and haven't uninstalled and re-installed mysql
<saliak> glitsj16: yeah, I'm using RT http://www.bestpractical.com/docs/rt/4.2/full_text_indexing.html
<usr13> saliak: You may very well be right in thinking you can just install another version leaving what you have alone. I don't know for sure. If you've done it before and it worked, I don't know why it wouldn'
<usr13> t work again.
<saliak> usr13: well, yeah, i'm not sure if i've done it before.  i have a vague memory, but again, that system didn't really matter..
<usr13> (I'm hoping someone else will chime in...(
<kevin__> If Ubuntu freezes is there a way to recover from it without having to reboot?
<usr13> kevin__: No response from keyboard or mouse at all?
<usr13> kevin__: Can you ping it from another PC on your LAN?  If so, try loggin in via ssh.
<kevin__> some activity but then it halts
<usr13> kevin__: What do you mean?  "some activity"?
<kevin__> some mouse movement and then complete freeze
<usr13> kevin__: If there is something that has maxed out your RAM, you could try stopping it.
<usr13> kevin__: You could do some investigation or you could try restarting X
<usr13> kevin__: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should restart the GUI
<kevin__> thanks
<kevin__> and the REISUB i've heard of?
<usr13> kevin__: .... and kill all the GUI apps, (which hopefully will stop what is crippling the system).
<kevin__> ok
<usr13> kevin__: Or you can try to go to a console and see what the problem is, ( Ctrl-Alt-F6 )
<Mongo44> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work for me.
<usr13> Mongo44: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Mongo44> 12.04
<usr13> Mongo44: What DE do you use?
<Mongo44> usr13: What is DE?
<usr13> kevin__: Does Ctrl-Alt-Backspace work for you?   (Or did you try it?)
<kevin__> I dont know I didnt try but will next time
<usr13> Mongo44: DE=Desktop-Environment
<usr13> kevin__: Did you go to Console mode?
<Mongo44> Regular Ubuntu.
<usr13> kevin__: Oh, it's not locked up right now?
<kevin__> no I just held the power button.  THats why i'm here asking for alternatives
<knowing42> hi i have a problem
<knowing42> i want to add support of hi_IN locale in my system
<knowing42> can anybody help me with that ?
<Samet> hi
<Samet> anyone here?
<jack> hi Samet
<Samet> hi
<Samet> how are you? jack
<jack> pretty fine actually
<Samet> I'm quite lost in this IRC servers hahaha
<Samet> which Ubuntu's version do you have?
<jack> xubuntu saucy right now
<Samet> good choice
<jack> thx
<kevin__> Differences between Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<jack> i like it, overall
<Samet> it uses XFCE
<jack> xubuntu is using xfce
<Samet> no Unity
<Mongo44> usr13: Know what combination would restart my computer?
<kevin__> better or worse in your opinion?
<jack> my browser is google-chrome
<jack> so...it doesn't matter too much
<Samet> xfce is good because requires few CPU
<jack> media player is "parole"
<jack> which is like a totem++
<Mongo44> Ctrl-Alt-Del prompts me to log out.
<Samet> I'm using Backtrack now haha
<kevin__> bactrack?
<Samet> yes, do you know it?
<Mongo44> Would that work in an application that is frozen?
<kevin__> no first time for me
<kevin__> what is it?
<Samet> it other distribution ubuntu-like
<Samet> it is**
<Samet> but
<Samet> it is specialized in network security
<ikonia> it's also dead
<ikonia> so a.) offtopic in here b.) foolish to use
<Samet> hahaha
<Samet> it have a lot of tools for break WPAs and WEP
<ikonia> so a.) offtopic in here b.) foolish to use
<Samet> and some Reverse Engineering tools, like decompilers, development kits... etc.
<zerowaitstate> Backtrack is now Kali
<Samet> anyone here have developed any aplication using Sockets in C?
<ikonia> Samet: try ##c
<Samet> i don't know exactly, but kali is good too
<Samet> ##C???
<ikonia> Samet: sorry, the channel ##c
<Samet> isn't C Sharp?
<ikonia> Samet: it has c developers in it to discuss c questions/topics
<ikonia> no ##c is the channel for "C programming language"
<Samet> ahh ok, thanks ikonia
<kevin__> Whats so good about Kali and Backtrack
<Samet> that are distributions to try security vulnerabilities
<Samet> both have a lot of tools to do it, including metasploit
<ikonia> this isn't a topic for #ubuntu
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu discussion only.
<Samet> that's true
<Samet> out with Backtrack haha
<Samet> anyone uses Apache 2.0 in their Ubuntu distribution?
<ikonia> yes why ?
<Samet> i'm having problems with encryption
<Samet> i want to use https
<ikonia> so whats the problem ?
<Samet> that don't works
<ikonia> come on, if you know enough to setup apache + ssl - you know how to report a problem
<ikonia> better than "it doesn't work"
<Samet> hahaha
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<Samet> my english is little
<Samet> i'm quite slow with words haha
<Samet> sorry
<ikonia> no need to be sorry - you're english is fine
<ikonia> and there is no rush
<Samet> thank you
<ikonia> I'd rather you took your time to explain the problem than rush just to say "it doesn't work"
<Samet> that's true :)
<lorenzo_> rambo
<Samet> ok, i use Apache 2.0 only for programming in PHP5, HTML5, Javascript, etc..., but know that i've got my web up... i want to secure my clients, i've installed SSL but i don't know how to setup for Apache
<Samet> now**
<ikonia> Samet: ok, so it doesn't "not work" - you just don't know how to set it up
<Samet> yes :D
<ikonia> !apache | Samet
<ubottu> Samet: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ikonia> Samet: ignore that
<ikonia> Samet: that's a bad factoid
<Samet> i just have Apache 2.0 preinstalled in ubuntu
<ikonia> Samet: it doesn't come pre-installed, are you sure you're using ubuntu ?
<Samet> yes
<Samet> 13.04
<Samet> LTS
<knowing42> can anybody help me in setting up hi_IN locale in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Pici> Samet: 13.04 is not an LTS
<Samet> really?
<Samet> i'm confused now...
<Vyse007> knowing42: Are you stuck somewhere?
<knowing42> yes basically i want this locale to be set up
<ikonia> Samet: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/httpd.html about %50 down the page, explains how to setup ssl
<Samet> perfect, thank you ikonia
<Pici> Samet: 12.04 is an LTS and they are released every 2 years. 14.04 will be the next LTS.  (Ubuntu version is YEAR.MONTH of release)
<knowing42> so i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Samet> ok :)
<Mongo44> What does LTS stand for?
<notrev> Mongo44, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Samet> bye, see you soon
<Vyse007> knowing42: Is the locale correctly installed on your system?
<Khep> hello
<theScaryDoor> hello
<theScaryDoor> I'm working with /etc/fsab umask values!
<theScaryDoor> so much fun
<theScaryDoor> that and trying to get thunar to delete files for me.
<zongo> Greetings to all
<kostkon> zongo, hi
<zongo> i have a bit of a dilemma
<Vyse007> sup zongo?
<zongo> was wondering if any guru could help me
<Vyse007> Zongo: Go ahead and tell us what is the problem.
<zongo> I am almost ready to migrate to Ubuntu
<beandog> yay ubuntu
<beandog> yay linux
<beandog> yay
<beandog> where are you migrating from? that's the question
<zongo> i have been testing it for a while now but not everything is compatible with my laptop and linux
<zongo> win 8.1
<beandog> ok
<beandog> hardware or software?
<zongo> hardware
<Vyse007> What hardware in particular?
<zongo> I know from reading a lot of of docs that you can with time and tweating sometimes use generic drivers
<zongo> ie: bluetooth stack
<zongo> not compatible
<zongo> plus, the small things like keyboard backlighting
<Vyse007> so your laptop's bluetooth doesn't work in linux?
<zongo> that is correct
<k1l_> zongo: no one can answer that for general questions. for make and model we can take a look
<Vyse007> zongo: you have to give us specifics. What works for us  may or may not work for you.
<zongo> thanks, its an asus g750x
<zongo> sorry i meant to write g750j
<zongo> I have run hardware compatibiliy and the bluetooth is coming short
<Hassen> VIVA UBUNTU
<zongo> the wireless and ethernet card are good to go
<zongo> One major issue is going to be graphic i think
<zongo> if I am not mistaken
<zongo> its a geforce 770
<zongo> in the ubuntu stack there is a pilote for it but that does not seem to give a decent output (fps)
<zongo> compare to what i can run on win 8.1
<Vyse007> the graphics issue can usually be solved by open source drivers
<zongo> yes that's what i was reading but for the geforce the drivers (open source) are decent enough but not as good as what i would get on win 8.1
<Beldar> zongo, making your comments across multiple posts and some most of which are vague will not get you help, make this concise accurate and relevant, and in single posts.
<zongo> so the question is would I have to do a lot of tweaking before i can get my machine to work on ubuntu ?
<Pricey> zongo: Try a livecd?
<Beldar> zongo, YOu have to install it and then come here for help.
<zongo> i have tried the livecd
<Beldar> zongo, we don't help on as if installs.
<zongo> ok
<iballeat> Hi. Looking for help. After last shutting down my comp with Ubuntu 12.04 (Mate) i cant to get to login screen. Just some background for a second and restarting. What i can do in this situation?
<zongo> was just trying to get an insight of people that had install ubuntu on their laptop
<Beldar> zongo, It is good you are researching, run it in a virtual to see what happens there.
<Vyse007> zongo: Chances are that the hardware may work on a full install. On a live image, there isn't much you can do.
<zongo> i have tried livecds and vms as well
<Vyse007> iballeat: You get to the background and then it restarts? Or you see a bunch of text and then it restarts?
<zongo> the feel is good
<zongo> but scared once on the laptop some drivers are going to be missing and whatnot
<iballeat> Vyse007, i dont see any texts. only brown background (like before login screen) for one second and comp restarting. Just before this background i saw some text (smth about NTFS), but it was only for milliseconds and i can't read it. And i don't know where i can see it.
<Vyse007> iballeat: Do you remember any changes you made the last time the machine was working?
<iballeat> Vyse007, i installed ubuntu from windows 7. (Maybe it helps)
<LyGen> hi guys, im having a problem setting up my rtorrent+rutorrent box, rutorrent cant seem to find rtorrent running
<iballeat> Vyse007, i do aptitude safe-upgrade two-three times a day
<LyGen> can you help me?
<Beldar> zongo, Your best bet is make sure your W8 is imaged/cloned have a recovery disc made in windos, resize it there and install and know how to remove ubuntu and reload any images if needed.
<iballeat> Vyse007, i dont remember that i install something new
<Vyse007> iballeat: So you have been using this Ubuntu system for long right? What was the last thing you did when it was working? Also, you have a win7 install on the same HD?
<iballeat> Vyse007, last time i just surfing and dont install new programs. i have win7 on other hd, but my comp boots from hd with win7
<kevin__> Is there a Kali or Backtrack IRC Channel?
<Beldar> iballeat, You have a wubi install, there is hardly no support on this install type, so be aware of this.
<Beldar> !alosi | kevin__
<Beldar> !alis | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<iballeat> Beldar, yeah, i use wubi install. i thought that it is fine program for installing (cause it is frequently appears in google search)
<Vyse007> Beldar: He has a wubi install? I thought he said win7 was on the other hd...
<Beldar> Vyse007, They installed from windows.
<kevin__> thnx
<Vyse007> iballeat: Not much can be done about the wubi install. Especially if can't provide some logs.
<Beldar> iballeat, Basically the wubi install is a try out, for later moving to to installing to a partition.
<Beldar> or to*
<Vyse007> !cookie|Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<schultza> Does Ubuntu do anything with the wins server information from dhcp?
<Vyse007> schultza: You mean pass on this info to something else?
<Beldar> iballeat, There is a a user on the ubuntu forum who has focused on wubi, I would post this info there, with wubi in the thread title. They can probably get you up and running, than you might consider moving the wubi to a partition.
<imeon> Bon un serveur actif!
<Beldar> !fr | imeon
<ubottu> imeon: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<imeon> québécois
<imeon> no problem i speak english too
<schultza> I'm trying to get samba working on my network. Apparently we have a server that points to a wins server, and the samba server is setup for wins, but not sure if linux/ubuntu does anything with the wins server information from dhcp to any samba clients like that network browsing feature in the files manager.
<Beldar> imeon, Cool, this is an english channel is all.
<imeon> i'm green to chat on irc
<imeon> do you have rules?
<Beldar> iballeat, In the spirit of full information needed, here is the wubi migrate info if needed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<k1l_> !guidelines | imeon
<ubottu> imeon: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<imeon> thanks
<Vyse007> schultza: I doubt that linux does anything with it.
<imeon> i look and i came back in few minutes
<schultza> Vyse007: thanks. So I will have to install samba on each client machine and set it up to point to thw wins server in the smb.conf.
<iballeat> Beldar, Vyse007, thank you. i will try
<Vyse007> iballeat: Good luck and feel free to post your experiences somewhere.
<Vyse007> schultza: Yes thats what you gotta do. Its a pretty easy setup tho, not a big deal.
<Sargun> What's the best way to get the inet6.defn changes for ifupdown so that I can set accept_ra to 2 (See this file: http://anonscm.debian.org/hg/collab-maint/ifupdown/file/7fa2a29bc281/inet6.defn
<usr13> schultza: linux to linux you can use nfs if you want.
<schultza> Vyse007: thanks.
<schultza> usr13: So can windows. But requires major setups in windows side.
<Vyse007> hey usr13 sup?
<usr13> schultza: What?  (What does MS-Windows have to do with it?)
<usr13> Vyse007: Hello...
<usr13> schultza: (I don't think I understood your last statement.)
<schultza> usr13: We have a few windows computer on the network (hybrid network).
<usr13> schultza: And ..............?
<schultza> I was just saying that I can do NFS. Was just stating it would take some effort on the windows side to get running with nfs.
<usr13> schultza: But why would you do that?  Why would you *not* use samba?
<Vyse007> schultza: Samba is definitely easier to set up.
<bekks> schultza: If you call "install the NFS client on Windows 7 Professional and above" "some effort" - then you are right.
<schultza> bekks: It is. I've been through it.
<bekks> It isnt. Did it within an hour in an entire division. :)
<tripelb> 12.04 Is there some way that I can get my wifi to ONLY try to connect to my wifi and not to the others? Android can do that.
<schultza> usr13: Trouble with samba not talking. Even on the same workgroup. I think I will have to install the nmbd server on client machines on the linux side.
<schultza> bekks: maybe im new to nfs on windows then. :)
<usr13> schultza: Well, here is what I do;  If I have files on a linux machine that I want to share with MS-Windows and Linux clients, I share them whith samba for the MS-Windows clients and nfs for the Linux clients.  (I don't see any reason to not use both samba and nfs for the same share.)
<schultza> bekks: We have no domain controller as it's a small business. <20 computers.
<Vyse007> schultza: NFS is a better option for linux clients but samba is definitely easier for win-linux systems.
<schultza> Thanks all. I will look to set that up.
<usr13> schultza: Now that is just the way I would do it, I don't really know if it is good or bad, just seems to me to be easiest.
<Vyse007> usr13: Its also the way I setup in my lab, so I know its easy and efficient.
<usr13> Vyse007: Well yea.  Makes sense to me.
<hassen> OLEEEEY
<schultza> Vyse007: Is there a recommend way or any ideas for me to setting up NFS?
<Vyse007> schultza: I thought you were gonna set up samba??
<k1l_> hassen: would you mind keeping this channel clear for support? we have #ubuntu-offtopic for non support chatting
<fedgalaxy> hello everyone, i have a specif question about "cupsd  pid=6984     tcp4:127.0.0.1:631" status : listening. why i cant forcibly kill the pid=6984 and why it is listening? how do i completely kill it?
<schultza> We are currently running Samba.
<schultza> The problem is when Linux tries browsing by name or even netbios info, is where I have issues. By IP is no problem.
<tripelb> are my questions just too simple for you guys? I used to be able to get helphere but times have changed.
<Vyse007> schultza: Personally I used this link (http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/server.html) in the past, its decent help.
<fedgalaxy> I have a specif question about "cupsd  pid=6984     tcp4:127.0.0.1:631" status : listening. why i cant forcibly kill the pid=6984 and why it is listening? how do i completely kill it?
<schultza> tripelb: I think there is a way. I just don't know how to do it at the moment.
<schultza> tripelb: Have you set the preferred network to be "preferred to connect to?"
<mex0101> what up, kennt wer ein gute opensource lösung für web back office ? zum managen meiner vertriebspartner und deren provisionen in form einer webapp ?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Vyse007> !patience|fedgalaxy
<ubottu> fedgalaxy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<schultza> fedgalaxy: Is there a program/script/setting to automatically start cups when it's not running?
<tripelb> thanks schultza
<usr13> schultza: For NFS on the server side, edit /etc/exports with line:  /path/to/share 192.168.1.0/24(rw)  And on the [linux] client, edit /etc/fstab with line:  /home/schultz/nfs-files nfs nolock,users,rw
<fedgalaxy> sorry guys,  i didnt know that i must first wait. next time i will be patient. I am truly sorry
<schultza> tripelb: Did you find it?
<BobJonkman1> For those still following my question about apt-get recommends: I found in the file '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99update-notifier' the line 'APT::Install-Recommends "false";' which is why neither suggests nor recommends were installing for me.  Q: Is that file a normal thing to have?
<tripelb> I didnt used to have a here and then not wifi so it never came up.
<Vyse007> fedgalaxy: I am no expert on CUPS, but shouldnt cups conf file have some options on what to listen?
<tripelb> schultza, where does one set that?
<schultza> usr13: Ok. So setup NFS clients to use the share mounted. Ok.
<schultza> tripelb: Hang on moment.
<schultza> s/on/one
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007 : 6984/cupsd , the only information that I have found on the internet was CUPSD is for printers.
<usr13> schultza: And then restart nfs:  sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007 : plus i didnt find the conf file for cuspd under usr/sbin dir
<usr13> schultza: You should edit to suit your needs, such as rw or ro as you see fit, and share with only part of the lan or just one IP or a couple IPs etc. etc.
<schultza> tripelb: Under Edit Connections for the wireless network you want, there is a "General" tab with an option to "Automatically connect to this network when it is available." Make sure other networks do not have checked when in the vicinity of those other networks.
<tripelb> schultza, I just deleted all the others. let's see if thta persists through a reboot. Last night my computer suggested I might want to reboot "if I have further problems" so it might come up.
<tripelb> schultza, I do not have a General" Tab
<tripelb> fyi
<schultza> Left click the network icon in the top right. Click Edit Connections.
<schultza> Select the network you want to edit, and click edit. There you should see a "General" Tab.
<Vyse007> fedgalaxy: By default, cups will always listens on the loopback interface (127.0.0.1)
<tripelb> schultza, I do not have a General" Tab -- but I will uncheck a certain button on each of the others if they show up again. I'd rather allow, than disallow.
<tripelb> thanks
<Vyse007> Are you sure you can't kill it? You can always remove it from the boot and see if that works.
<schultza> tripelb: oh. what version do you have again?
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007 : why i cant kill the process to end the listening, and why it is by default. To handle printers? i dont have one
<schultza> tripelb: Sorry, I'm currently running 13.10.
<schultza> tripelb: I will have to download the latest LTS to see what it looks like in LTS.
<Vyse007> fedgalaxy: If you don't need printing, just disable it from startup. Thats it.
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007 : hey man, i found the cupsd.conf file; it is said "# Only listen for connections from the local machine."
<Vyse007> fedgalaxy: like i said, by default it will listen on the loopback interface
<Vyse007> just remove it from startup if you dont need it
<Vyse007> do you know how to do that?
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007 : where can i find the startup (12.04 LTS)
<Vyse007> fedgalaxy: are you familiar with the terminal?
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007 : of course
<Vyse007> then just use this command: sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove
<Vyse007> Then reboot
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007 : (i thought the startup had an interface)
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007 : ok thanks, will do sir
<Vyse007> fedgalaxy: It does have an interface, but I havent used a DE in a while, so I don't really remember it too well.
<tripelb> schultza, what happens when it tries is I have ended up with a set of 30 items in the panel and I have to choose each and close them and OK a dialog box to get rid of them.
<tripelb> fyi
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007: yeah it does, i will look that up on the ubuntu forums
<mr_thuy> hi
<Vyse007> fedgalaxy: just follow the commands first and see if that solves your problems.
<schultza> tripelb: Wireless is designed to connect to the best wireless network (signal strength). According to that method, it will bother you if there are other wireless networks that have better signal strength than the one you are connected to. Still booting to LTS, hang on.
<fedgalaxy> Vyse007: I will of course
<schultza> Ok. I'm having problems booting to Ubuntu LTS in a virtual machine. I've enabled 3d acceleration, already. It's not giving me the desktop. What was that kernel option to get the GUI working again?
<bish0p_> is there anything I can apt-get to unpack .rar files?
<anon12> How do I use mpc to connect to a server running mpd and create a playlist on the server?
<schultza> ah, nomodeset.. ok.. continuing
<greg`> i cant complete my update, software updater is saying i dont have required priviliges!
<xangua> bish0p_: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<greg`> anyone else seen this?
<greg`> or does anyone know how to run software updater from the command line
<bish0p_> xangua, thank you
<Helasraizam> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop and upgraded.  Now when I log in all I see is a black screen and a mouse cursor.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Helasraizam try this
<ubottu> Helasraizam try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> Helasraizam, You may need to reload graphic drivers, this is a low graphic boot to hopefully get you a desktop.
<Helasraizam> Thanks Beldar, be back soon
<Beldar> Helasraizam, Make sure as well that you specify this upgrade as in the distro or an upgrade to a distro, and any details relevant such as graphic Hardware, the release and desktop.
<MindRip> Hi all, need help with corrupted files transferred from linux to windows partition ?
<Helasraizam> Upgrade in distro, Ubuntu 13.10 (on gpt with UEFI), Lenovo Z710 with optimus and GeForce GT 745M
<Beldar> !details | MindRip
<ubottu> MindRip: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<roger_> hi
<Beldar> Helasraizam, here is a google search, seems better to give you this as it has multiple hits, notice in general the askubuntu support sources. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=13.10+optimus&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=eU2mUvvYOsj8oATbtoLoDA
<Beldar> MindRip, Can you give the channel a picture of your problem?
<ookami_yiff> wer auf seine hündin steht, pm an mich ;)
<mex01xo> someone knows a free or opensource Multi Level Network Marketing (MLM) system ? need something like this for my startup
<MindRip> OS: elementaryOS (ubuntu 12.04) copy files using nautilus GUI, original files seem ok on linux, but frequently end up corrupted on windows
<zykotick9> MindRip: elementaryos isn't supported in #ubuntu, perhaps try finding/asking in an elementaryos channel.  see "/msg ubottu alis" for a method of searching for channels.
<k1l_> MindRip: please ask elementaryOS support since they use different filebrowsers etc
<MindRip> ok sorry peeps, tried there with no joy, so i came here ill try again
<anon12> How do I use mpc to connect to a server running mpd and create a playlist on the server?
<g0nz0w> I have been trying to install the netflix-desktop, but even tho it appears to complete and gives me an icon, nothing starts. Any thots?
<schultza> tripelb: is the "Connect automatically (above the tabs) check for that and only that wireless network of the ones "SAVED" in your edit connections area (for wireless)?
<Beldar> g0nz0w, Have you installed via wine or adding a ppa?
<schultza> tripelb: This screen will change in later versions of Ubuntu. 12.10 changed it, it hasnt changed since 12.10.
<g0nz0w> Beldar: added ppa
<Beldar> g0nz0w, Cool, I do not use netflix myself so I don't have any fix info, just confirming the install. Have you looked on askubuntu for any other having a problem?
<Beldar> g0nz0w, The release your running and desktop is probably pertinent here as well.
<Beldar> g0nz0w, Here is a askubuntu general search, not specific to your release. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=netflix
<bish0p_> How do I open the graphical file system as root?
<bish0p_> Like, drag and drop
<buu> What is the graphical file system?
<buu> And why are you root?
<k1l_> bish0p_: the qeustion is: what do you want to do and is there a better solution for it?
<bish0p_> I need root to copy some fonts into wine, but it won't let me copy anything to bin without root.
<ddd> never run Xorg as root
<bish0p_> And I have NO CLUE how command line copy and paste works
<ddd> you don't copy and paste. you learn how 'cp' works. in your shell, type: man cp  or  help cp
<k1l_> bish0p_: "cp" is the command for copy and copies files. "mv" moves the files to the target
<ddd> read carefully
<bish0p_> alright, thank you
<bish0p_> sweet I did it! Thanks!
<Helasraizam> Thanks Beldar, solid progress! http://askubuntu.com/questions/367499/black-screen-problem-after-removing-bumblebee
<Helasraizam> I'll try it with bumblebee and go from there
<Beldar> Helasraizam, Cool, hope you get it going. ;)
<g0nz0w> Beldar: thanks for your help. I'm trying to find the fix, but Beldar this may be futile. Just trying to get a media setup for the kids, but Windows was so much easier
<Beldar> g0nz0w, I understand.
<g0nz0w> actually I'm running peppermint three but asking here because the peppermint room is empty and I thought that ubuntu would be the same
<phong_> hi guys
<waykool> just did cleqn instqll ubuntu studio v twelv O four dot four LTS: added french as second keyboard: in studio ten dot O four; i set left win key as szitch fro, english to french; in XFCE; ~where² is the Option to add that''' question ,ark:::
<Beldar> g0nz0w, In general we don't support peppermint here only ubuntu, however you are here as of now, you can contact the person who owns the ppa as well maybe if you want to go that far.
<Helasraizam> hahaha azerty!  I think the default key to switch keyboard languages is super+space (start menu button+space) or alt+shift--try those and see if the keyboard is normal again?
<Helasraizam> The square in your upper menu bar that says "Fr" should help change it
#ubuntu 2013-12-10
<g0nz0w> Beldar: thanks, I'm going to wipe peppermint and load ubuntu on this machine to see if that will fix me
<Xcytre>  /q
<waykool> is super sa,e as WIN key
<darkc0der> Hi all, I seem to be having an issue on my windows partition for my wireless card. I'm running XUBUNTU 13.10/WIn7 64 bit. My wireless was working absolutely fine on Windows, but I changed some things on my Linux partition due to very slow wifi. I was reading stuff of this place --> http://www.unixmen.com/resolve-slow-connexion-when-using-wifi-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/#sthash.YBiyplyp.dpuf  If anyone can help.. thanks.
<Helasraizam> Yes, they're the same waykool
<palan> hello i am trying to install broadcom wifi driver on 13.10 and i dont know which version of debian i am running so i can follow the instructions
<Beldar> g0nz0w, That might do it, ubuntu has larger and better support in my opinion.
<waykool> merci
<Helasraizam> pdp
<Beldar> palan, debian has it's own channel, this is ubuntu support.
<palan> Beldar, don't you know what version of Debian Ubuntu 13.10 runs?
<Beldar> palan, Just confirming you are running ubuntu 13.10, not sure why you would mention debian if so.
<Helasraizam> Even with Bumblebee installed, login leads to a black screen.  Any diagnostics I can run to see what's wrong more specifically while I'm in bash?
<k1l_> palan: there is no version of debian in ubuntu
<Beldar> palan, There is no such thing as a debian ubuntu per-say.
<Beldar> !broadcom | palan
<ubottu> palan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<palan> beldar, thank you. i followed that link last night and i have been unable to complete the process
<Beldar> palan, Cool, just in detail if you can share what you have done so far and any problems or errors to the channel
<palan> Beldar,Ok im just taking a look at it again
<Beldar> palan, Be sure to identify the actual card here as well, running lspci in the terminal will show you the broadcom card.
<shawn1963> Do we have anyone here that can point to the pinguy support channel?
<palan> beldar, thanks thats the command i was looking up
<darkc0der> Beldar, You got a second bud?
<palan> #pinguy ?
<rostam> HI I would like upon ssh to my ubuntu 12.04, the /etc/profile to be sourced, is there a way to configured this on any login? thx
<shawn1963> ubuntu derivative
<v0latil3> i need help with key bindings. im using cinnamon 2 with ubuntu 13.10. i cant use the alt button in counter strike. when i press and and left/right click it doesnt shoot. i cant find what is taking the focus away from CS
<v0latil3> i tried changing gnome settings and cinnamon settings
<v0latil3> im not sure what the problem is
<shawn1963> can someone here help a noobie out with a root password problem?
<v0latil3> you cant have the root password
<shawn1963> hehe
<v0latil3> its a secret only i know
<shawn1963> I know I forgot it.  Can u at least give me a hint :-)
<shawn1963> I know it has some letters and numbers.
<v0latil3> idk probably do sudo passwd if thats possible
<palan> beldar, ok so i have BCM4313 and on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx it says I can do either the wl or brcmsmac drivers. wl gives two options, bcmwl-kernel-source, which i tried and ddidn't fix the problem, and  broadcom-sta , the instructions for which i wasn't able to comprehend. I also couldn't understand the i
<palan> nstructions for the brcmsmac drivers
<v0latil3> why do you need it
<v0latil3> i dont know mine
<jrib> !root | shawn1963
<ubottu> shawn1963: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shawn1963> oooohhhhh durrrrrr
<shawn1963> thanks
<davez> ciaoo
<Helasraizam> Wait what the heck?  Did that bot take the input "root" and connect to Shawn losing his pw??  That seems awful specific for a keyword as general as "root"
<davez> ok it's work
<v0latil3> im using cinnamon 2 with ubuntu 13.10. i cant use the alt button in counter strike. when i press and and left/right click it doesnt shoot. i cant find what is taking the focus away from CS
<davez> eaheah i hope unity will end early
<shawn1963> so there is a "root" password or not?
<v0latil3> yes there is
<v0latil3> just dont use it
<Dodgu> What is the responsibility Canonical?
<k1l_> !root | shawn1963
<ubottu> shawn1963: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<v0latil3> its technically not impossible though
<Helasraizam> v0latil3, did you remove the key binding http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key ?
<v0latil3> that is for unity
<Dodgu> ?
<davez> yeee of course.. but seems to me just a little bit to much  " apple"  u know XD
<v0latil3> and i dont even see the option
<Dodgu> hey?
<v0latil3> i turned that off in CCSM
<palan> hello
<davez> hola
<davez> you see what i write=
<v0latil3> its some kind of shortcut that has <alt> + <mouse1> or something like that
<Dodgu> What is the responsibility Canonical?
<davez> ?
<Helasraizam> oic
<v0latil3> Dodgu, what do you even mean by that?
<davez> you can see what i write?
<v0latil3> davez, no i cant see
<davez> eaheha thanks and sorry :)
<v0latil3> Helasraizam, how would i find what is taking alt + mouse1?
<Helasraizam> For me that moves the windows around
<Helasraizam> but alt+mouse2 doesn't do anything
<Dodgu> I'm making a little robot now and will install Ubuntu on it.
<adamsilver> what do you guys think about System 76 laptops?
<Helasraizam> maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/118151/how-do-i-disable-window-move-with-alt-left-mouse-button-in-gnome-shell ?
<v0latil3> i have dont that
<Helasraizam> If you alt+click and drag it doesn't do anything?
<Dodgu> Soon the robot begins to kill people, and Canonical will be responsible for this?
<Dodgu> yes?
<v0latil3> Helasraizam, no nothing
<v0latil3> Helasraizam, it used to drag the window but not any more
<Helasraizam> oh you disabled that too
<Helasraizam> That would have been my suggestion :)
<v0latil3> hmm
<v0latil3> what is the meta key
<v0latil3> KB layout says alt is also a meta key
<Tex_Nick> 13.10, gnome fallback/flashback de ... my hyperlinks in several apps (XChat, Libre Office Calc & couple others) no longer work as usual ... when i try to open a hyperlink, it just opens a new firefox window with my default home page (www.google.com) ... if i change my default browser to Chrome ... the hyperlinks open just fine ... any suggestions ?
<deusr> help-me!! "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<deusr> when you plug in the iphone and ipad this message appears
<v0latil3> so dont plug in your iphone, or get a driver for it
<v0latil3> what distro are you using
<v0latil3> can i just entirely disable shortcuts in game?
<deusr> v0latil3, ubuntu 13.10 and elementaryOS
<veex> after doing a autoremove, ubuntu fails to boot. i tried going into recovery mode to clean packages, but that fails. when the system boots, it gives me an initctl event ctl faile.d what can cause this?
<coventry> I have a 12.04 system I am thinking of upgrading.  "update-manager -d" gives me the option to upgrade directly to 14.04.  Is this safe, and if not how should I go through the canonical upgrade path (12.04->12.10->13.04->13.10, I presume)?
<noname071896> lol
<veex> anyone?
<noname071896> ^that was a test
<noname071896> you passed
<zorw> #Ubuntu-bug-trackers
<v0latil3> this really sucks
<v0latil3> real reason gaming on linux isnt good
<veex> can i use iwconfig to put in a username and password for a network?
<coventry> Oh well, it's a snapshotted vbox.  The worst case is not so bad.
 * coventry takes the plunge
<noname071896> when i try to launch dota 2, it claims to be missing some dependencies, but all of the listed dependencies are in the /bin/ folder. any solutions?
<newguy1029> Hi, I need help resolving dependencies. I'm trying to install libcurl4-gnutls-dev on 12.04 but there are unmet dependecies. Please help. Thank you.
<beandog> o.O
<beandog> upgrading to an unsupported beta release is not so bad??
<beandog> okay then
<v0latil3> noname071896, how do you deal with keyboard shortcuts while playing that?
<apb1963> I would like to have mail sent to the "nobody" user instead go to root.  I added the alias to /etc/aliases and ran "newaliases" yet nothing changed, mail still goes to "nobody"
<apb1963> any ideas on that?
<v0latil3> i am playing counter strike, all sorts of button combos minimize/close/move windows and other stuff
<noname071896> v0latil3, i just press them, i don't know
<coventry> beandog: I'll back off to the snapshot if I don't like it.
<noname071896> they are in the settings
<newguy1029> Please can anyone help with broken dependencies? Or tell me where I can find help?
<Kryto01> I love my Ubuntu2
<noname071896> newguy, do you know what the dependencies are?
<imeon> I search someone for broke the password that have create in a small program, if someone interested contact me at... imeon.1er@gmail.com... thanks!!
<newguy1029> noname071896: Yes. This is the message... libcurl4-gnutls-dev : Depends: libldap2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Kryto01> we'd rather have a pig in a poke than a poke in a pig, love myubuntu2
<noname071896> newguy1029, can you install it manually?
<newguy1029> noname071896: Do you mean copy the files manually?
<fedgalaxy> Hello, how do i remove all traces of Wine. When I switch my interface back to ubuntu classic, under the main menu I can see that wine still exist somewhere (im running 12.04 LTS).i wanted to make sure that Wine is completely removed from everything even in cache
<thiebaude> fedgalaxy, did you purge it in the terminal
<thiebaude> ?
<noname071896> newguy1029, no i mean sudo apt-get install packagename. do you know the package name?
<REDBOII> hii folks sup
<newguy1029> noname071896: That is what I tried and received the error message
<Beldar> fedgalaxy, If you have purged wine open home hit ctrl-h to un-hide and delete the wine folders hidden.
<fedgalaxy> thiebaude, i did
<thiebaude> ok
<noname071896> newguy1029: do you know the name of the package it depends on?
<newguy1029> noname071896: To be specific, i typed... sudo apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<fedgalaxy> Beldar, ok i will do it. maybe wine has other files names
<Helasraizam> When I log in I just see a black screen in Ubuntu 13.10
<newguy1029> noname071896: I also tried sudo apt-get install libldap2-dev , but there is a broken dependency there too
<Beldar> fedgalaxy, I believe it is in all folders with wine in the name
<noname071896> newguy1029: try sudo apt-get install libldap2-dev and then try installing your package
<fedgalaxy> Bledar, Yes I found the hidden folder under Home dir, Thank yuou
<REDBOII> sup
<Beldar> fedgalaxy, YOu can search with wine in home as well, just have it set as not hiding.
<fedgalaxy> Beldar, Yes I found the hidden folder under Home dir, Thank yuou
<noname071896> newguy1029: nevermind, i just saw your message
<newguy1029> noname071896: sudo apt-get install libldap2-dev gives "libldap-2.4-2 (= 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4) but 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.3 is to be installed"
<REDBOII> HERES THE NEWS ALL OF YOU JUST GOT HACKED BY THE ONE N ONLII
<Beldar> hehe, if I was hacked it would be a lonely dusty find of nothing.
<fedgalaxy> I totally removed CUPS because i couldnt close the default listening port, does it make my system not good?
<noname071896> newguy1029: that is weird, best i can tell, it is trying to tell you that there is a more recent version of libdap, but that's just my own translation and it could be wrong. i'm stumped
<newguy1029> noname071896: thank you for trying. do you know where i might find some help?
<Villiska> I installed the "Calibri" font from Google on my Ubuntu 13.10 and it made a lot of fonts look really messed up. However, I can't find it in the /usr/share/fonts or /usr/local/share/fonts or even the ~./.fonts folders. I have no idea where else to search for it to remove the fonts I installed.
<Villiska> My reason of wanting to remove the font is because it looks deformed on Ubuntu and I don't know how to fix that either.
<noname071896> newguy1029: i'd say just keep trying to find somebody more knowledgeable than me XD. to be honest all of my computer skill has been poking around and trying things. It seems a daunting task, but i'm sure if you try to test some things and put in different codes, you can solve the problem yourself. Good Luck!
<REDBOII> hi im back sorry bout that pc typing issues
<newguy1029> noname071896: thank you
<REDBOII> kk
<bazhang> REDBOII, did you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<REDBOII> yes
<REDBOII> how do i add a package when it keeps on trippin
<bazhang> !details | REDBOII
<ubottu> REDBOII: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Villiska> I installed the "Calibri" font from Google on my Ubuntu 13.10 and it made a lot of fonts look really messed up. However, I can't find it in the /usr/share/fonts or /usr/local/share/fonts or even the ~./.fonts folders. I have no idea where else to search for it to remove the fonts I installed.
<Villiska> My reason of wanting to remove the font is because it looks deformed on Ubuntu and I don't know how to fix that either.
<Guest75974> Villiska: how did you install the font?  In the software center or the terminal?
<Villiska> Neither. I downloaded the .ttf and used the install button when you click it in the previewer
<REDBOII> Im runin unbuntu version 2.30.2 and when im installing a package (debain) it works for a bit then frezzess and dnt start again
<bazhang> REDBOII, that is not a valid ubuntu version
<REDBOII> bazhang. wat
<REDBOII> this is wat it says
<bazhang> REDBOII, there is not a version 2.30.2 of ubuntu
<Villiska> Any ideas Guest75974?
<REDBOII> Are you sure
<REDBOII> i think this  is wierd
<Guest75974> Gnome 2.30.2 was last Gnome released under v2.  Probably his mistake
<bazhang> !version | REDBOII
<ubottu> REDBOII: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Helasraizam> Anyone know how to troubleshoot a blackscreen on login?
<Villiska> Is it possible to do a system scan for a certain file so I can remove it on Ubuntu 13.10?
<bazhang> !nomodeset | Helasraizam
<ubottu> Helasraizam: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<REDBOII> My version is 10.04.3
<Helasraizam> Thanks Villiska, but my grub alreadyhas nomodeset
<REDBOII> Sorry bout tht
<Helasraizam> (I added it manually); still black on login
<CyanBlob> Villiska, you can try locate "FILENAME"
<Villiska> That was baz not me
<Helasraizam> mb thx
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | REDBOII
<ubottu> REDBOII: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Helasraizam> Baz, thanks, but I have nomodeset already enabled in grub--still a black screen
<Villiska> CyanBlob, so just "locate filename" in the terminal? I don't have the exact file name
<Villiska> I'm new
<Guest75974> Villiska: locate filename should work
<fedgalaxy> How to show hidden files/folders everywhere on Ubuntu, how do i make it a by default.?
<CyanBlob> What are you lookking for? Locate can return locations based on a partial name
<Villiska> CyanBlob, want me to paste my problem here again or PM you it?
<Villiska> It's driving me crazy
<CyanBlob> Villiska, I might not be too much more helpful than what I already said
<CyanBlob> Villiska, but go ahead
<Villiska> Well it's sort of unrelated.
<Villiska> I installed the "Calibri" font from Google on my Ubuntu 13.10 and it made a lot of fonts look really messed up. However, I can't find it in the /usr/share/fonts or /usr/local/share/fonts or even the ~./.fonts folders. I have no idea where else to search for it to remove the fonts I installed.
<Villiska> My reason of wanting to remove the font is because it looks deformed on Ubuntu and I don't know how to fix that either.
<Villiska> A website required Calibri so I installed it
<REDBOII> Hello, this is wat im getting can you help http://0.0.0.0:8080/5cI8bjc
<jswagner> Villiska: installing a single font shouldn't change the behavior of other fonts
<Guest75974> Villiska: Installing one font should not cause all your other fonts to look strange.  Did you install anything else recently other than just the font?
<REDBOII> i also got  this http://192.168.2.6:8080/5cI8bjc
<Villiska> Nope. I just installed like 5 Calibri fonts (bold, mono, etc)
<Villiska> Then I refreshed the page and I had the fonts
<Villiska> but they look deformed
<Villiska> It didn't change all of my fonts
<CyanBlob> Villiska, I found this online. It may be a solution http://goo.gl/eK7dOP
<Villiska> just the websites that use Calibri in their CSS
<CyanBlob> But I'm not sure. I've never had that problem before
<Villiska> All I need to do is locate the font file and remove it. But, I'm not able to find it in the typical font folders
<Villiska> is my only problem really
<Guest75974> did you try "locate calibri" in the terminal?
<Villiska> Yeah, it just brought me back to my hostname
<Villiska> or whatever
<jswagner> Villiska: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Villiska> Nothing showed
<jswagner> Villiska: look under the 'Manually' section, many additional paths are located there
<Villiska> Thanks, I'll have a look.
<Guest75974> Valliska: You mention calibri is a google font?  I can't find it in google fonts.
<Villiska> Oh, jswagner it looks like they only named the 3 locations I said in my original comment
<Villiska> The font file isn't there though which is what is confusing me
<REDBOII> Villiska y arent you talking to me
<Villiska> Because you're trolling and I'm focusing on my own problem
<jswagner> you checked ~/.fonts
<jswagner> ?
<Villiska> Yes.
<Villiska> There isn't any fonts there at all
<Villiska> Just an empty folder called Library
<newguy1029> Could anyone else help me with 12.04 broken dependencies for libcurl4-gnutls-dev?
<Villiska> All of my fonts are in /usr/share/fonts, but I can't find the Calibri ones in there.
<jswagner> You installed using the GNOME Font Viewer?
<Villiska> Um, I think so.
<Villiska> I clicked the .ttf file and it opened up a previewer
<Villiska> and I installed from there.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades   <--- REDBOII
<jswagner> run 'gnome-font-viewer' and confirm that is the right application you used
<jswagner> Guest75974: it's a Windows 7 font, not a Google font.
<Villiska> No, I googled the font and downloaded it from a website from there is what I meant. Sorry, Guest75974
<bazhang> upgrade to a supported version per that link REDBOII
<Villiska> jswagner,  I'm using Font Viewer that lists all of your fonts, and I can see the Calibri fonts here but I can't see them in the Font Manager
<Villiska> It's weird.
<Villiska> I can't uninstall or locate the directory from the font viewer though.
<Helasraizam> Just a suggestion, open the calibri file again.  Maybe instead of install it'll say uninstall?
<Villiska> It doesn't. It just says "Installed" and it's blanked out so you can't click it.
<jswagner> Villiska: open a terminal, run 'gnome-font-viewer'.  is this the same program that opened when you previewed/installed the font?
<Villiska> What is the full command jswagner?
<Villiska> I'm very new to Linux
<jswagner> gnome-font-viewer
<jswagner> 1) Open Terminal.
<jswagner> 2) Type 'gnome-font-viewer'.
<CyanBlob> Villiska, if you open /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, it has a directory section that will show the directories where the font could be installed. Have you looked in all those directories for the font?
<Villiska> Oh, I'll look.
<REDBOII> Ummm I need sum help
<bazhang> REDBOII, then upgrade to a supported version
<k1l> !details | REDBOII
<ubottu> REDBOII: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> REDBOII, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  <--------- read the link
<bazhang> REDBOII, your version is End Of Life, upgrade it
<Villiska> Yeah, it's not in any of them CyanBlob
<Villiska> How odd..
<REDBOII> ok thanks
<Villiska> There's no way to just search my entire system for a file or something? A program?
<Villiska> If I could just type "Calibri" it'd bring up 4-5 results that I could just delete
<CyanBlob> Villiska, just to double check, "locate calibri" returns nothing? What about "locate -i calibri"?
<Villiska> CyanBlob,
<Villiska> josh@desktop:~$ locate calibri
<Villiska> josh@desktop:~$ locate -i calibri
<Villiska> josh@desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> Villiska: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Villiska> Nothing happens
<Villiska> Oh, sorry
<Villiska> CyanBlob,  did you get my messages? I got the floodwarning by accident
<adamu> Hello
<CyanBlob> Villiska, yes I got them
<CyanBlob> I'm doing some Googling
<Villiska> Oh okay thank you very much
<CyanBlob> The only other solution I can find is to disable bitmapping for Cleartype fonts
<metrix> I installed Ubuntu and can ping google.com, but cannot ping my local servers. Example pinging dev.lan.  I have been running Debian stable for several years, did something change in Ubuntu with local DNS?
<CyanBlob> If you create a file called .fonts.conf in you home directory, and then paste the code from http://pastebin.com/d6qaYzfk into it, save the file, then log out and then back in your font may render properly, removing the need for you to delete the font at least
<vee88> i keep trying to dhcpc wlan0, but it takes too long and fails. just wondering if anyone knew why.
<rizqibintang> mau tanya ni
<rizqibintang> Command 'lesspipe' is available in the following places
<rizqibintang>  * /bin/lesspipe
<rizqibintang>  * /usr/bin/lesspipe
<rizqibintang> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin:/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<rizqibintang> lesspipe: command not found
<rizqibintang> Command 'dircolors' is available in '/usr/bin/dircolors'
<FloodBot1> rizqibintang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rizqibintang> how come back terminal normal
<Villiska> CyanBlob,  the problem with that was that I already have a .fonts.conf file and it has stuff written in it so I didn't touch it.
<Villiska> I mean, when I installed the font, it must have stored a file somewhere for the font to work...I didn't think it'd be this hard to find it or something
<Villiska> That's crazy
<CyanBlob> Yea, I agree
<rizqibintang> help me please
<CyanBlob> I'm not sure where else to look for it
<jp-> is there any way to get a block cursor such in Gnome Terminal for all text input fields?
<CyanBlob> Are you positive that you downloaded calibri, and not something else on accident?
<vee88> no matter what i do, wlan0 will not get an ip address.
<Villiska> Yes CyanBlob  because I can see the fonts in my font viewer program
<Villiska> but it doesn't tell me the directory it's in or an uninstall option
<rizqibintang> gyus,,,, how came back terminal normal
<rizqibintang> rizqibintang@ubuntu:~$
<vee88> my schools network is an open wifi. so i went into recovery mode, used iwconfig wlan0 essid "school name" and when i try to dhclient wlan0, i get a message saying it took too long to connect
<CyanBlob> rizqibintang, please explain your problem
<rizqibintang> Command 'lesspipe' is available in the following places
<rizqibintang>  * /bin/lesspipe
<rizqibintang>  * /usr/bin/lesspipe
<rizqibintang> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin:/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<rizqibintang> lesspipe: command not found
<rizqibintang> Command 'dircolors' is available in '/usr/bin/dircolors'
<FloodBot1> rizqibintang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rizqibintang> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<rizqibintang> sed: command not found
<rizqibintang> Command 'ls' is available in '/bin/ls'
<rizqibintang> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<FloodBot1> rizqibintang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rizqibintang> ls: command not found
<vee88> cant someone please, for the love of sweet baby jesus, help me get wifi up on this computer. im at school with no computer and a final tow ork on lol
<rizqibintang> help me,,, gyus,,,, how came back my terminal normal,,,
<buu> vee88: Can you manually assign a specific ip? And if you're at school, go bother the IT department
<imeon> vee88 did you try to make a research for the driver of your wifi card?
<vee88> buu i dont think i can. also, the IT department isn't very good with linux. the guy i asked said we dont work or support it
<CyanBlob> rizqibintang, try typing "export PATH=/usr/bin:/bin"
<vee88> imeon i have an atheros card
<vee88> ifconfig shows my wlan0
<Beldar> vee88, You might note that this is a worldwide channel crossing cultures and social systems. A reference to a spiritual might offend some and is not really a channel friendly comment.
<vee88> Beldar:i apologize. i hope i didn't offend anyone.
<vee88> so, how can i get this network up?
<vee88> we have one thats a secured connection, but that requires a username and password, though i dont know how i can connect ot it
<rizqibintang> thank
<CyanBlob> rizqibintang, did that solve your problem?
<rizqibintang> can't gyus
<rizqibintang> where you text input in my PC
<CyanBlob> In a terminal
<imeon> atheros is pci card?
<rizqibintang> can't interminal
<JordanJ2> Hello, I am looking to use Ubuntu on a bridged network in a vmware vm to have 2 seperate connections. When I switch it to bridged the connection just keeps connecting. (Ubuntu 12.04 <- Guest Host -> Windows 8 x64)
<rizqibintang> thank gyus....
<imeon> vee88 what version of ubuntu do you have?
<vee88> imeon the newest one
<vee88> 13.10
<imeon> try to connect with invisible network and enter coords for wpa personnal... the name of the secured network and the key of the network...
<vee88> imeon:the school network uses eduroam if that helps.
<doctorZeus> JordanJ2 details on "keeps connecting?"  Where are you seeing it do that.  And have you reviewed the host for supernumerary network protection apps like firewall, iptables, peerblock, etc.
<vee88> imeon:there are no invisible networks. there really isn't much
<imeon> try 12.10 version of ubuntu i had the same problem with 13.10 version
<vee88> i cant downgrade
<vee88> i dont have anything to install
<imeon> install with bootable usb key?
<vee88> imeon:i dont have one on me
<JordanJ2> doctorZeus, I have, it will stay on the "connecting" then say "disconnected" try again etc
<vee88> woot!!! i got the network to ocnnect!
<technickul> hi :)
<imeon> vee88 did you have dvd-writer?
<Helasraizam> I installed Ubuntu 13.10 and have nomodeset in the grub, but I get a black screen upon login
<Kane_Hart> Hello, I was wondering if anyone here knows much about Containers and if I could ask a couple simple basic questions that I'm a bit iffy on it when I did some research.
<doctorZeus> it works using NAT?
<doctorZeus> is it wireless?
<JordanJ2> Yes
<JordanJ2> No
<twb> Deos canonical still do that thing where they snail-mail you a copy of the install media?
<nespik> No they don't.
<ainx> ubuntu with KDE so f*** powerful :D
<twb> Aw.
<imeon> vee88  good
<doctorZeus> that's weird dude.  I would check again for network protection on the host
<doctorZeus> what antivirus is host running?
<JordanJ2> Avast
<JordanJ2> Keeps telling me it's borked thought.. but that's for ##windows
<doctorZeus> and you dive bombed Avast to ensure there's no network protection/firewalls
<Beldar> !language | ainx
<ubottu> ainx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JordanJ2> Yes
<JordanJ2> It does not have a firewall
<edoceo_web> I'm trying to get Perl + DBI to work, I've done `apt-get install libdbd-pgsql` - but I still see that DBI is not installed when I run the script
<ainx> sorry
<ainx> :)
<edoceo_web> It shows Can't locate DBI.pm in @INC - so how does one do DBI on Ubuntu?
<imeon> edoceo_web use the logitec
<yeats> !find perl dbi
<ubottu> dbi is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<yeats> !info libdbi-perl
<ubottu> libdbi-perl (source: libdbi-perl): Perl Database Interface (DBI). In component main, is optional. Version 1.627-1 (saucy), package size 854 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<yeats> edoceo_web: 'sudo apt-get install libdbi-perl'?
<edoceo_web> I've installed libdbi-perl, apt-get reported no errors but DBI does not work
<buu> edoceo_web: How many Perls do you have?
<Freeder> Hello - I have terminal access to a server that I just plugged a firewire HD into, but I don't see it mounted anywhere... where should I look to see more info? dmesg doesn't show any recent events
<edoceo_web> One
<edoceo_web> 5.14 , I'm on Precise
<buu> edoceo_web: What does this say: perl -MDBI\ 9999
<edoceo_web> Can't locate DBI.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .). BEGIN failed--compilation aborted.
<yeats> edoceo_web: 'locate DBI'
<buu> edoceo_web: and where does dpkg -L libdbi-perl; say it put DBI.pm ?
<edoceo_web> WTF, it says that package is not installed
<nicknack> so im attempting to repair some broken packages since ubuntu failed to reboot after a autoremove, however, i noticed some of the files its downloading aren't even installed.
<BONG_IT_> good day i have a problem in browsing mozilla firefox
<nicknack> i ran a sudo apt-get -f intall
<edoceo_web> But the apt-get installed didn't report any errors
<BONG_IT_> is their any problem in yahoo.com cant check my emails
<nicknack> libreoffice, for example, is not installe.d yet its download it it
<Beldar> nicknack, Pastebin the errors from that command and a update upgrade from the terminal, and give some details.
<buu> edoceo_web: I just use cpan to install perl modules..
<yeats> edoceo_web: on my 13.10 system, it's installed at /usr/lib/perl5/DBI
<imeon> BONG_IT what's your problem with Firefox?
<edoceo_web> yea, but CPAN is the wrong way to do it when your distrbution has apacakge manager, so says every Linux user I've met since 1999
<Beldar> nicknack, What release is this and desktop?
<yeats> edoceo_web: yeah, I'd stick with APT where possible
<buu> edoceo_web: I beg to differ, but it depends on what you're trying to do.
<edoceo_web> So, here's the issue: libdbd-pgsql can be installed but doesn't bring in libdbi-perl
<nicknack> beldar this is ubuntu minimal 13.10. i have no browser to paste it to paste bin
<buu> That is a little odd.
<edoceo_web> Yea, I'm just trying to keep the machine maintainable
<buu> But dbh::pgsql doesn't always require dbi. Just most of the time.
<BONG_IT_> everytime i browse in yahoo specially in mail always page cannot display
<Beldar> nicknack, So just the base install no desktop?
<buu> *dbd
<nicknack> beldar i had pantheon, but after an auto update, it doesn't boot at all. so im trying to repair the files
<buu> edoceo_web: Anyway, apt-get remove --purge libdbi-perl; apt-get install... ?
<Beldar> !pastbinit | nicknack for pastebins
<Beldar> !pastebinit | nicknack for pastebins
<ubottu> nicknack for pastebins: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nicknack> Beldar:it wont install because of unmet dependencies, and its asking me to do a -f install
<Geo> I have terminal access to a server that I just plugged a firewire HD into, but I don't see it mounted anywhere... where should I look to see more info? dmesg doesn't show any recent events
<edoceo_web> I'm good, thanks buu, yeats, - just have to install libdbi-perl before installling libdbd-pgsql
<Beldar> nicknack, Yes, and I asked for some specific pastebins and gave you a bot notice on doing it from a terminal.
<edoceo_web> On Gentoo the DBD-PG package brings in the DBI package, if it's not installed - I expected Ubuntu to do the same - but, whatevs I'm all good now
<nicknack> i dont mind doing a -f install, but idk why its pulling in things i've never installed
<imeon> BONG_IT  maybe yahoo use last version of some web editor like flashplayer and it's why you can't see your mail display, use an other email compt... like gmail
<Beldar> nicknack, Is pantheon, from a PPA?
<doctorZeus> JordanJ2 I don't have any more ideas for you.  Are you able to provide any error messages from the guest?   Last time I'll say it heh but I wouldn't rule out security on the host as the issue until I was absolutely certain-- because NAT working bridged not sounds textbook security app issue..I would disable every network/malware/fw/security service I had and try again.  Is there any chance the hostname of guest is same as the host
<Helasraizam> If anyone gets bored, I've got a blackscreen on login just itching to entertain!  [Ubuntu 13.10]
<BONG_IT_> gmail is ok in firefox also other pc's using windows has no problem in browsing in yahoo only in ubuntu had problem
<imeon> BONG IT do you have a message to update your flashplayer when you go on youtube?
<nicknack2> im curious as to how many packages can be broken from just one autoremove. theres like 300mb of stuff it downloaded
<Beldar> nicknack2, There is no limitation per-say, you have to be aware of dependencies and what you ad or remove.
<nicknack2> it looks like it got rid of pantheon too.
<nicknack2> lets hope it reboots
<imeon> nicknack2 use bleachbit to clean your RAM
<nicknack2> nope. after rebooting, when elementary-os should go up, it goes to a black screne.
<Beldar> nicknack2, Is pantheon from a PPA I see it as part of elemetaryOS
<nicknack2> i mean pantheon
<nicknack2> yes, it was working just fine up until i did a clean
<Beldar> nicknack2, elemetaryOS is not supported here.
<nicknack2> now it wont boot at all.
<Beldar> they have a channel
<nicknack2> pantheon is a ppa
<Beldar> !ppa | nicknack2
<ubottu> nicknack2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ResQue> i just typed "/rm -r /boot/grub", but it also removed "/boot/EFI" can someone please tell me why?
<Beldar> nicknack2, Just making sure at the least you are aware of what is actually supported.
<nicknack2> i figured you guys would know what i can do to get the system back up.
<Beldar> nicknack2, Well I asked for some info and gave you the method on doing so and had to repeat questions so........
<nicknack2> Beldar: you asked me to install pastebin, and, i was unable to get it to install until i did a -f install first.
<nicknack2> i shall post it again, once i install it. -f just finihsed
<Beldar> nicknack2, I doubt I can help, with the info I have now, others may be able to though.
<Beldar> I would if I felt I could
<nicknack2> grr. this schools network is a nightmare. now it wont give me an ip
<Beldar> nicknack2, If it were me I would install another minimal desktop like lxde so that you have one to work from if you need a gui X
<imeon> yes like xubuntu or lubuntu
<nicknack2> ill install fluxbox if need be, the system just doesn't boot up pantheon
<nicknack2> i even tried reinstall pantheon
<nicknack2> let me get fluxbox going so i can paste bin everything
<nicknack2> never mind. pantheon force loads itself.
<imeon> nicknack2 what is your PC P4?
<Beldar> nicknack2, Cool that makes sense so you can communicate with the channel easily.
<imeon> i have P4 2ghz with 2gig of RAM and i use lubuntu and i do everything fast
<imeon> sorry a P4 3ghz
<SetiAmon> hey i have a weird issue my monitor keeps turning off after about ten minutes or so but i have all power saving features turned off!
<imeon> SetiAmon look your screensaver option
<nicknack2> imeon:no im running an i7 lol
<imeon> hahaha
<imeon> go with ubuntu
<imeon> is very stable
<Beldar> SetiAmon, 12.04?
<jrib> is anyone aware of actively developed eye tracking software for linux (that allows one to control the mouse pointer for example)
<Beldar> jrib, You would need something to read your eye at the least.
<jrib> Beldar: sure, using a webcam
<Beldar> jrib, heh I don;t think so, nice dream though.
<jrib> Beldar: see opengazer and gnome-mousetrap.  They're just not actively developed
<Beldar> get some google glasses
<Beldar> I will pass but thanks
<somsip> jrib: http://is.gd/jUGdDU
<imeon> i know nothing in that kind of eye capting
<imeon> tracking
<jrib> somsip: thanks, I think there's one in there that shows promise
<pox> Hey chaps, I just got a weird error.  I was running a bunch of flash, display froze so I manually rebooted.  When I tried to login it I entered my password and instead of going to desktop it bumped me back at the login screen.
<somsip> jrib: Lots of options. I cant vouch for any of them though
<pox> I fixed the problem by removing /.Xauthority then restarting.  Can someone explain to me what the hell happened?
<imeon> I search someone for broke the password that have create in a small program, if someone interested contact me at... imeon.1er@gmail.com... thanks!!
<nicknack2> the people at elementary are not very responsive.
<nicknack2> sweet lord, what have i done. lol
<nicknack2> someone how i think this is an xorg related issue
<pox> I just had one of those too, nick.
<pox> I dunno what your issue is though.
<ResQue> how can i get the original /etc/grub.d and /etc/defaults/grub files?
<deezed> ResQue: maybe boot-repair? guys?
<buu> ResQue: Look in the.deb?
<ResQue> i thought if i installed the grub2 and grub2-common package i would get them back, but that didnt owrk
<nicknack2> is there a way to force reinstall the package, all of it, from scratch?
<deezed> ResQue: what exactly did you do?
<ResQue> deezed: i deleted them
<ResQue> deezed: by them i mean the folder /etc/grub.d/* and /etc/defaults/grub
<Beldar> ResQue, You trying to reinstall from the desktop or a live cd?
<imeon> nicknack2 you have to erase the package first
<deezed> you mean that you were running bash as root and deleted them? why?
<ResQue> Beldar: from the desktop
<ResQue> i thought the grub config files would be in the grub2 package, am i wrong?
<imeon> ResQue or with a usb bootable
<Beldar> ResQue, sudo apt-get purge grub grub-common grub-pc && sudo apt-get install grub-common grub-pc
<ResQue> imeon: i dont understand the question
<deezed> ResQue: did you try to run a 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' ?
<imeon> sorry that was a complement of Beldar say
<lilred> hey guys, I enabled OpenVPN tunneling on my server and now it won't answer, which raises all kinds of questions
<lilred> the server is an OpenVPN client
<ResQue> deezed: now i will try that now
<lilred> does enabling OpenVPN client on a device make it unresponsive to SSH via its non-VPN address?
<buu> lilred: Its possible!
<buu> lilred: Depends on what the vpn server tells its routing table to do
<nicknack2> i've given up. idk what else i can possibly do to fix this thing.
<lilred> I wonder if there is a way to enable OpenVPN client without sacrificing local access
<ResQue> Beldar: thank you, your method worked. i think the first time i tried to remove i used --purge and not just purge would this have done something different?
<Beldar> nicknack2, I would use ubuntu, I mean like lubuntu then set it up, more support in the end.
<deezed> lilred: like using vpn just for some tasks?
<Beldar> ResQue, I never use --purge so not really sure
<ResQue> Beldar: ok, thanks for the help
<lilred> deezed: exact;y!
<Beldar> ResQue, No problem.
<deezed> lilred: ok, like what?
<nicknack2> Beldar:i dont have anything that i can use to install it!
<ResQue> deezed: problem solved, i used Beldar apt-get purge idea. thanks for the time
<lilred> deezed: Ideally I'd want the VPN to be available through some virtual network device that I can manually tell my programs to connect to
<lilred> torrent client, mainly.
<Beldar> nicknack2, You said you used a minimal 13.10.
<deezed> ResQue: good!! np
<nicknack2> i did, but odn thave anything that i can reinstall the system with. and pantheon forces itself to load osmehow
<deezed> lilred: uhm, I think you can write a script for that
<nicknack2> idk how
<Beldar> nicknack2, mini is a net install you can load whatever desktop and on servers etc....
<Beldar> or*
<nicknack2> yes i know that, however, i dont have a flash drive or cd to burn it and go through a reinstall
<lilred> deezed: any idea what I should put in that script? :)
<Beldar> nicknack2, Ah, how did you do it this time?
<nicknack2> i was at home. now im at school
<nicknack2> i was suppose to ge ta paper going, but that didn't work
<deezed> lilred: you could tell it that the torrent program is a variable
<Beldar> nicknack2, If you have  grub boot you can load the iso to it.
<deezed> lilred: and if that variable is running; then use vpn; done
<deezed> lilred: else; dont use it
<deezed> done
<deezed> fi
<lilred> don't you think there's a way to use VPN concurrently with my other stuff?
<Beldar> nicknack2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | nicknack2 remove the ppa and install a desktop
<ubottu> nicknack2 remove the ppa and install a desktop: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<deezed> lilred: try check it up here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1820884.html
<nicknack2> Beldar:i shall try to purge it out
<deezed> lilred: I was reading some other forums and people said that you could run a virtual machine exclusively for this torrent with vpn... i dont know if its the only way, but its one of them at least
<nicknack2> lets hope it doesn't force elementary on me again
<lilred> deezed: oh well, thanks!
<nicknack2> still trying to load elementary
<deezed> lilred: you'r welcome
<Beldar> nicknack2, If this was a mini 13.10 install and you remove the ppa's it should set you to the base install ready for a desktop, if the base is all there.
<nicknack2> it is a minimal, but its still forcing elementary to install
<Beldar> nicknack2, You gotta use the ppa-purge though.
<nicknack2> not install, sorry
<nicknack2> i did use ppa-purge!
<nicknack2> can i setup ubuntu minimal with wpa_supplicant?
<Beldar> nicknack2, probably, I have just run it with ethernet though, I am seeing info on the web that suggests you can.
<Beldar> nicknack2, Basically the base install from the mini is the server install if that helps.
<xangua> Beldar: no, it's not
<Beldar> xangua, I used the term basically not exactly
<Beldar> xangua, You are welcome to help the user.
<xangua> just came
<Beldar> xangua, A messed up pantheon ppa install from a ppa, using a minimal 13.10 is the decription.
<Beldar> xangua, Wants a to  setup ubuntu minimal with wpa_supplicant, I gave them them the iso from grub boot, so not sure if this is for the actual install or in lieu of running a new iso load.
<Beldar> I'm not really a cli master is all, I use a desktop always
<Beldar> nicknack2, Do you have wifi with the minimal install, it seems you don't?
<imeon> nicknack if you can with school network try to burn on cd lubuntu installer
<imeon> first and after create a usb ubuntu 13.10 installer
<imeon> on a usb key
<Beldar> no cd or usb I believe
<imeon> :-(
<imeon> interesting this ubuntu channel
<imeon> i have pass good moment
<nicknack2> Beldar:i have wifi now. i got it up. i know how ot work it with wpa_supplicant. im wonder if the minimal install has wpa_supplicant so i can set it up
<imeon> i still continue programming
<deezed> imeon: cool, I'm also trying to do so
<PhatTony> What are common linux commands
<Beldar> PhatTony, sudo get a manual
<nicknack2> man EVERYTHING
<xangua> !terminal | PhatTony
<ubottu> PhatTony: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yjw> hello
<PhatTony> #list
<naryfa> 		hi
<deezed> naryfa: hello
<cfhowlett> deezed, greetigns
<deezed> cfhowlett: hey, hows going?
<cfhowlett> deezed, great.   what's your ubuntu issue?
<ccmonster> hey, is this where I should go to ask about ubuntu partitino/installation
<cfhowlett> ccmonster, yes.  ask away.
<deezed> cfhowlett: I actually dont have one.. is just that naryfa has said hi, and I said hello! =) maybe he has one
<ccmonster> got an ssd and a 2TB hdd.
<ccmonster> I want to install everything but home and the large bin dirs to the ssd.
<naryfa> nope, I came here with hope I'll help somebody lol
<ccmonster> i am currently in the live usb right now
<Beldar> ccmonster, this a dual boot and if so with what and it's release?
<ccmonster> it's nothing at the moment, but will be Windows, not sure if I will go windows 8. More likely Win7
<Beldar> ccmonster, This a uefi computer, a custom, maily do you have gpt partitioning?
<Beldar> mainly*
<ccmonster> it's custom buit. Not sure about uefi, and what is GPT partitioning
<Beldar> ccmonster, just a partitioning schema with a specific partiton table.
<ccmonster> ok
<ccmonster> im down to use whatever is suggested
<Beldar> ccmonster, Is the live seeing the HD and any partitions if there are any?
<Beldar> HD and ssd
<ccmonster> the live is seeing the ssd, a different HD (dying, which is why this started in teh first place), and the 2TB drive actually isn't in there at the moment
<Beldar> ccmonster, how big is the ssd?
<ccmonster> Beldar: 60GB
<Beldar> ccmonster, Cool, generally if you have windows you want it first on a disc, you plan on it being on the ssd or the 2 tb HD?
<yes1> Hi all. I'm having a curious network issue, maybe someone can help. When I ping most servers, everything seems fine; no packet loss, good ping reply. But when I use any other services from the same servers, e.g. browse, then I lag from ~200ms to ~2000ms, with a transient packet loss of ~30%. Any idea?
<ccmonster> i would say the HD, Beldar
<deezed> yes1: maybe you are running others process that are using internet as well?
<ccmonster> idk, maybe it makes sense to have the SSD as well, IDK
<Beldar> ccmonster, Cool, you can just have ubuntu install to the ssd, without partitioning it, the install will do it and make a swap.
<Beldar> ccmonster, YOU could have windows and ubuntu on the ssd.
<yes1> deezed: hmm, I haven't checked that.
<ccmonster> any snags with doing that Beldar
<yes1> I will look into this. Thanks
<deezed> yes1:  maybe a pstree or even a ps aux can help you with that
<yes1> deezed: I'm doing it right now..
<deezed> okok
<Beldar> ccmonster, Windows would need two partitions a boot and C, you can just make a ntfa filling up the first part with gparted and have ubuntu install along side in the rest unallocated, so that when you do the windiws install it would be the first partitions.
<Beldar> ntfs*
<Beldar> ccmonster, Windows can with a custom install not have the boot partiton if you just load it to the pre made ntfs.
<Beldar> ccmonster, If any of this is confusing, that is okay, just ask questions and we can walk you through it. ;)
<yes1> deezed: so far, I'm averaging 5kbit/sec from my wlan. That's about it. The problem has started a few days ago. I've tested from another computer under the same connection, and the problem is similar. Anyhow, I might have to call the ISP, but I think they're "throttling" my data somehow
<deezed> yes1: they always do that
<ccmonster> ok, so as a precaution, create a ntfs partition on the ssd
<ccmonster> at the beginning
<deezed> yes1: suddenly, when you are expecting a 10mb connection, you realize its actually 5mb that you are dealing with
<yes1> deezed: Yeah, I went from 1.2 meg/sec to 12k/sec now...
<ccmonster> Beldar: how do i set up the gpt
<ccmonster> when i go to format its asking for primary and logical etc in the live usb
<deezed> yes1: lol thats so radical.
<yes1> deezed: thanks for your help. pstree did show a curious process though. I'll look into that
<ccmonster> which isn't a feature of gpt, from what I read
<Payton> How do I know what partition is an ubuntu partition?
<deezed> yes1: ok no problem
<Beldar> ccmonster, Not sure there I don't use gpt, I was coming from a msdos setup as it seemed the ssd was msdos.
<Payton> I can't find my ubuntu partition in partition manager xD
<SonikkuAmerica> Payton: Disks (gnome-disks) will tell you
<Payton> SonikkuAmerica: ?
<Beldar> ccmonster, If you made this computer and it is new enough it probably has a uefi setup, but that is out of my area as well.
<SonikkuAmerica> Payton: Open "Disks" from the Unity dash
<ccmonster> i made this computer a few years ago
<ccmonster> so, possibly not.
<Payton> SonikkuAmerica: I'm trying to find my ubuntu partition in windows..
<Payton> SonikkuAmerica: So I can remove it from my other PC
<Payton> SonikkuAmerica: So I can have 1 win8 and 1 ubuntu :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Payton: Oh... Windows wouldn't be able to tell you, because it can't read Ubuntu's default filesystem (ext4) out of the box.
<Beldar> ccmonster, Some like gpt, it seems to have some advantages, I have not used it so I'm a msdos user primarily as far as partition tables and partitions.
<Payton> SonikkuAmerica: Exactly, how can I find the ubuntu partiton? is there any program>
<Payton> ?
<deezed> Payton: you can run in ubuntu the command 'df'
<ccmonster> ok, so if i got traditional
<ccmonster> i just format it as a logical parition
<ccmonster> it (ssd)
<Payton> deezed: What would that do?
<deezed> list your partition specifications
<Beldar> ccmonster, A logical is inside a extended, if you want windows on there put a ntfs big enough for it and install ubuntu in the rest of the space.
<Payton> deezed: So then I can go back and erase the ubuntu partition on windows?
<ccmonster> i cannot choose ntfs from the live usb in installation type
<ccmonster> let me open gparted
<deezed> Payton: I think so, but the better thing to do is to erase it from one ubuntu itself
<Beldar> Payton, YOU stated you would never remove linux yesterday after I spent a long time showing you how per your request.
<Payton> deezed: Would It remove the GRUB menu too?
<Payton> Beldar: I have two PC's xD
<Payton> Beldar: I want one ubuntu one win8
<Payton> Beldar: For editing :P
<Beldar> Payton, you were lying yesterday basically I would not believe a word you say.
<Payton> Beldar: Okai
<Payton> Beldar: End of convo?
<deezed> ah, you want to remove completly your ubuntu from this pc?
<Payton> deezed: Yes
<deezed> so start your pc from a live cd or usb ubuntu
<Payton> deezed: Ok
<deezed> and format everything you have on the ubuntu partitions
<deezed> which you will never see from windows
<Payton> deezed: How would I do that?
<al_la> Hey all, looking for help.  I am on 13.04, running upgrade tool for 13.10.  It's completed the steps 'preparing to upgrade' 'setting new software channels' 'getting new packages' and is working on 'installing the upgrades', but in the terminal below it says (after 'setting up ... packages') '... downloading ... flashplugin ..'.  While doing this additional downloading, I believe my internet died, and now that it is back, the window is still s
<al_la> itting there.  No way to cancel.  Thoughts?
<Payton> al_la: Kill the proccess
<Payton> al_la: :P
<Payton> argh i forgot the command for killing a process
<Payton> it eould probably mess it up though...
<Beldar> al_la, move the window around and make sure no popups are there to start with
<deezed> Payton: I dont think he has to kill anything
<Payton> Beldar Comes to the rescue!
<deezed> if Beldar is right
<al_la> No pop-up windows hidden behind it.  Window is responsive (not hanged), but the command it's executing seems to have been hanged.
<waterloo2005> hi , why localhost:631 always says my printer status is Paused - "Unplugged or turned off" when I plug my usb printer ? thanks
<Payton> deezed: How would I format everything on ubuntu so it uninstalls ubuntu on this PC?
<deezed> anyway the command to kill the process is killall 'process'
<Beldar> al_la, Are you backed up per chance stopping the upgrade portion can be problematic at times.
<al_la> I feel like there's a lot of danger in killing the upgrader halfway through an upgrade...
<deezed> Payton: you will format from a live cd, not from your ubuntu installed
<malt> why does XDCC SEND ppppppppppppp crash my other router on gamesurge person was pming me that on xchat with ubuntu
<al_la> Beldar: Yeah, my files are backed up .. it's the installation I'd like to save :(
<Payton> deezed: Live CD? I don't have a CD :P
<deezed> Payton: and remember to format it on nfts
<deezed> Payton: you can use a usb stick
<Beldar> al_la, If you stop it run in the terminal sudo apt-get -f install it may finish it.
<deezed> al_la: and remember also that maybe it can be running from behind, and killing it might mess somethings up
<Beldar> al_la, It may be that it will not restart and you would reboot and run that from a tty or recovery terminal.
<al_la> Beldar: the distribution upgrade tool uses apt-get, or do you suggest that only to fix the package it's on now?
<Beldar> could rather than would, lets get som other opinions though al_la
<deezed> al_la: yes, I would not restart it before set the things up
<nicknack> okay, i got mini iso on a usb, and its installing.
<nicknack> i was wondering if i can get wpa_supplicant to work
<nicknack> the network here is kinda weird
<nicknack> anyone?
<deezed> al_la: have you managed to close the window?
<deezed> nicknack: whats the problem with network?
<nicknack> well, i have to install from the net, however, the network here uses wpa-epa or something
<nicknack> so i have to use wpa_supplicant.
<al_la> deezed: I see no way to close other than killing the process, so stil open
<deezed> nicknack: but the net is already running ornot?
<al_la> I wonder what a sudo do-release-upgrade from terminal would do...
<ccmonster> why wont the gparted stop scanning and actually nshow me something
<nicknack> deezed:no there is no network at the moment.
<Payton> al_la: Do sudo apt-get update next time :P
<al_la> Payton: I was updated and upgraded when I started :/
<deezed> al_la: ok, so try it... maybe if you kill it now, and just try to run the same command with apt-get that you used before, just maybe, it will start from the point it has stopped
<Payton> deezed: It will skip over the already installed files :P
<deezed> al_la: yes, the point is not to update again, 'coz you said it already did, right? you just have to upgrade it again
<kcin> Hi
<nicknack> is ther ea way that i can use wpa_suppliant to start hte net
<Payton> kcin: Hi
<deezed> Payton: the only way that windows will read the other partition is formating it
<kcin> I'm adding a drive to a vm for nfs mounting but I don't know what the "default" partition type is
<Beldar> ccmonster, number of possibilities, what all is on the computer drive wise right now?
<deezed> Payton: so if you dont want to loose any data its better to backup
<deezed> rsync is a good tool btw
<deezed> kcin: which os? ubuntu right?
<ccmonster_> Beldar: nothing
<ccmonster_> it's the blank ssd, and a blank 2TB hd
<al_la> Payton,deezed: giving up for the night I think :) thanks for the info
<kcin> ya ubuntu
<kcin> though I would hope it applies to most linuxes
<Beldar> ccmonster_, A bland ssd and 2 TB, is not nothing, you mentioned a big HD broken is it this one?
<Beldar> blank*
<Payton> Dang, I need a windows recovery disc..
<Payton> D:
<Payton> I don't have a CD
<deezed> kcin: yes! So if I understood right your question, a default partition to linux would be ext4 or ext3 or ext2
<ccmonster_> no the broken one is not connected
<deezed> it seems that ext4 is better
<Beldar> ccmonster_, Is the ssd and the 2 TB brand new?
<kcin> k... know the code off hand?
<ccmonster_> they are both a year old, but were in boxes
<Mongo44> How do you show everything in the Home folder?
<Beldar> ccmonster_, Might not have partition tables, how long has or did gparted run, where are you at as for as running gparted right now?
<ccmonster_> there was no partition
<Beldar> Mongo44ctrl-h
<ccmonster_> figured that wouldn't be a problem
<deezed> MobGod: in bash it would be ll, or ls -lah
<Beldar> ccmonster_, right but that does not answer my question nor reference partition table.
<deezed> or just ls -lh
<ccmonster_> its just runing
<nicknack> im trying to get wpa_supplicant going, except when i set eap=PEAP it fails
<ccmonster_> showing 'scanning all devices' in the status bar on the bottom
<nicknack> says its incorrect
<deezed> kcin: what?
<Beldar> ccmonster_, how long now has it been running?
<ccmonster_> this time, about 2 minutes.
<ccmonster_> it ran last time for 5+
<Payton> Is it possible to remove linux partitions without a recovery disc?
<Payton> And uninstall ubuntu
<deezed> Payton: would you be mad with me if I give you this advice: dont uninstal linux. Uninstal windows.
<Beldar> ccmonster_, I would assume that gparted even on a 2 TB hd, even if it had no partition table finish by now, notice I said assume. If it were me I would stop gparted and close it and unplug the big HD and try again with gparted.
<nicknack> any help?
<Payton> deezed: Remember, I have two PC's one with ubuntu as a main OS and this one that I want running just win8
<ccmonster_> ok, unplugged the big hdd, so now it's just the ssd
<deezed> nicknack: but you are trying to start a PEAP connection?
<ccmonster_> let's see what happens
<nicknack> yes
<Blaster> hello I booted from a live CD so I could allocate more space to my /dev/sda1 partition.  I see that I have 13 gigs of unallocated space, but when I go to resize /dev/sda1 the maximum size doesn't include the unallocated space
<kcin> well I don't see ext4 in the list under fdisk.... I kinda thought it was ext somthing but I don't see any ext listed
<Mongo44> How do you show more in the Home folder?
<deezed> yes, Payton, thats what I'm saying. Instead of trying a win8, which is not free and so "spy", you should try another distro on this other machine. like debian, or triskel, which is ubuntu based, or even Parabola, or fedora, I dont know
<deezed> Mongo44: open terminal, and digit: ls -lah
<deezed> enter
<nicknack> deezed: yes i want to start peap. otherwise, the connection wont work
<Payton> deezed: I'm using dual boot so I have win8 and ubuntu xD
<jerry669> http://hotgirlsinyogapantss.blogspot.com/2013/12/pulling-them-up.html
<Payton> deezed: I want this one without ubuntu so I have one PC with ubuntu and one With win8
<deezed> nicknack: oh, so you will have to edit your wpa_supplicant script to put your certificate and your right user/pass
<nicknack> deezed:it looks likeit looks like there is another connection.
<nicknack> idkw hats running
<deezed> Payton: lol, so you know what is the price for having just windows 8? formating...
<deezed> =/
<nicknack> how can i kill any connection in the minimal install
<Payton> deezed: How do I format xD
<deezed> Payton: I just said: go to a live usb and format with gparted
<Beldar> Blaster, open gparted and take a screenshot of it and imagebin it.
<nicknack> deezed:the info is correct
<nicknack> however, peap seems to not work
<Payton> deezed: Uninstalling ubuntu... from ubuntu? ... wut
<deezed> nicknack: uhm, I dont know what can it be.. maybe if you pastebin the logs?
<Blaster> Beldar: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15960
<deezed> Payton: yes, kind of
<deezed> Payton: did you understand that its not from your own ubuntu? but a live cd
<Mongo44> I mean in the My Computer equivalent.
<Payton> deezed: I'm confused, I need someone to show me xD
<kcin> oh I get it
<kcin> ext4 is the format type
<Beldar> Blaster, You have an extended sda2 right after sda1, so sda1 can't move without dealing with sda2.
<kcin> what's the partition type though... dos?
<nicknack> its saying the reaosn it d/c is reason 3
<nicknack> usually that means there is another connection, right?
<Blaster> Beldar:  Yeah, I read that.  How do I deal with it?
<deezed> kcin: yes, ext4..
<deezed> Payton: are you kidding?
<Payton> deezed: Nope
<Payton> deezed: I'm new to partitioning
<Beldar> Blaster, You can delete it or move it to the right, did it have a swap in it?
<nicknack> unless im doing something wrong, eap=PEAP right?
<deezed> Payton: ok, so how did you installed ubuntu?
<Blaster> Beldar:  Yes it does, but I don't see any options in GParted for moving it.  It appears locked
<deezed> nicknack: actually PEAP means Protected eap
<Payton> deezed: I got Beldar To help xD
<deezed> I think
<kcin> so where does a disk tell you it's format type? lwhw -C disk seems to say only partition type
<nicknack> deezed:but why wont it run?
<nicknack> it says that eap=PEAP could nt parse or w/e
<nicknack> username and id are correct, triple checked
<Mongo44> What is the key combo to show more in the file system?
<deezed> nicknack: is your certificate right?
<Blaster> Beldar: My extended partition says "Busy (At least one logical partition is mounted)"
<nicknack> im using the same config as before
<nicknack> it worked fine then
<Beldar> Blaster, You need to unmount the sda2 right click it right on the edge of then green outline and unmount.
<Beldar> the*
<deezed> kcin: maybe a fdisk -l
<Blaster> Beldar:  It doesn't let me
<Blaster> All the right click options are grayed out
<kcin> that's the known partition types & what got me confused in the 1st place
<kcin> it lists things like hfs & stuff
<Blaster> Beldar:  This is a VM inside VBox, that might make a difference
<Payton> deezed: Ok lets make this easier
<Beldar> Blaster, It looks like there is a swap in there but I see no swap indicated in the left panel, and I know nothing about a vm.
<Payton> deezed: Could I make my PC boot up a VirtualBox VM from startup?
<Payton> xD
<Beldar> er vlm
<deezed> Payton: why?
<Blaster> Beldar:  I found this article about it http://www.rootusers.com/use-gparted-to-increase-disk-size-of-a-linux-native-partition/
<nicknack> failed to parse PEAP
<deezed> oh, I got it why.. you installed it from a vm
<nicknack> man, im so behind on my final, im royally FAKED
<Payton> deezed: So I don't have to use all of my RAM on windows and ubuntu, just ubuntu
<deezed> Payton: do you have a free usb to use there?
<Payton> deezed: Free USB? you mean a USB with free space?
<nicknack> says unknown eap method peap you may need to add support for this eap method during wpa build time ocnfiguration
<deezed> Payton: no, I mean usb that you can format
<Ben64> nicknack: what are you trying to do
<Payton> deezed: I  have no clue..
<deezed> Payton: what?
<Beldar> Blaster, are you right clicking on either the brownish red inside the sda or on the green box for the unmount, try both.
<Payton> deezed: I don't know..
<Beldar> sda2*
<nicknack> how do i get eap support for wpa_supplicant!?
<deezed> Payton: ok, so another way
<Blaster> Beldar:  I tried both.  The only enabled options are Swapoff, Manage Flags, and Information.
<deezed> Payton: you still have your ubuntu iso right?
<somsip> nicknack: I think you had the same error as this? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=72071
<Payton> deezed: Yes, on my USB
<nicknack> can someone please just tell me how to get this thing working. please!?
<deezed> lol, ok
<Ben64> nicknack: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/en/man5/wpa_supplicant.conf.5.html
<deezed> so go on Virtual Box, start an ubuntu from there
<Payton> deezed: Already loaded
<deezed> and see if you can format your ubuntu partition from there
<Beldar> Blaster, try the swap off, The strange part is that there should be a swap partiiton notated in the lower list, I see just a extended, and no operations pending.
<deezed> which means, open gparted
<deezed> or partition manager
<nicknack> somsip:i am using password instead of phrase
<deezed> (from ubuntu)
<Blaster> What does swapoff do?
<nicknack> Ben64:my config is correc,t im sure of it but PEAP is not build in support it seems
<somsip> nicknack: ok
<Blaster> Beldar ^
<nicknack> somsip: do you know how to get PEAP support?
<Beldar> Blaster, turns the swap off we want to see that key disappear in the list below
<osubuntu> Ubuntu release upgrade won't work because of the bleeding edge PPAs, is it correct?
<Payton> deezed: No, I want virtualBox to start ubuntu on startup xD and if I want to change back to win8 on start then i can change using f12
<Beldar> osubuntu, You need to turn them off and maybe use a ppa-purge to remove to upgrade at times.
<Blaster> Beldar: ok yeah it worked, now I have the option to Delete the linux-swap
<osubuntu> Is ppa-purge also 3rd party software or in custom PPA?
<somsip> nicknack: no, I don't.
<Beldar> Blaster, Cool go for it, and leave a space at the end of the sda1 resize for a swap if needed, do the delete and resize in separate runs.
<xangua> osubuntu: it will work, but it is recomended not to use third party repositories
<nicknack> does anyone know how to get peap support? i cant connect to the net without it
<deezed> Payton: sorry, I dont get you. do you want to take ubuntu off or not?
<santhosh> haihaihai
<Blaster> Beldar:  Not sure what to do from here... http://www.rootusers.com/use-gparted-to-increase-disk-size-of-a-linux-native-partition/
<Blaster> Whoops I mean
<Blaster> http://imgur.com/k8x9yUD
<santhosh> iam installing ltsp on ubuntu but in application server and client get same ip
<Beldar> Blaster, delete the extended now for some reason that swap was not showing.
<SonikkuAmerica> Blaster: (Hit the check mark up top)
<Beldar> Blaster, You have to hit the green arrow to make it run .
<Beldar> not arrow but check yeah
<Payton> deezed: I did before, not knowing that I need the win8 disc that didn't come with my win8 pc xD
<Payton> deezed: Now I want VBox to start up ubuntu on PC startup
<nicknack> can someone please tell me how to get peap support for the minmal install of ubuntu. otherwise, i cant install the system, nor, finish this final
<Blaster> Beldar: how much space should I leave for the extended partition?
<deezed> sorry Payton, I wish I could help you, but given you history I can't anymore.. ask anyone else
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: ☑ :)
<Beldar> Blaster, enough to have a swap equal to the ram you have for the OS.
<nick4me> nicknack: What have you tried so far?
<Blaster> Beldar: so the swap stores RAM data mostly?
<Beldar> Blaster, swap does multiple things, it allows hibernate if equal or slightly larger than the ram amount, and is used when the ram gets to a certain point of use.
<Payton> Blaster: Swap is backup RAM, RAM doesn't exactly get used up but if so many processes use up your RAM, your system will go into backup mode or Use Swap.
<Blaster> Cool
<Payton> RAM=Random access memory
<Beldar> Blaster,  I could not give you a definite total use of swap is all, I doubt few here could.
<SonikkuAmerica> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Blaster> So here's what I have now ... http://imgur.com/f88mF58  - do I need to allocate the unallocated?
<Ben64> xvee: peap is in my ubuntu, what are you running?
<Beldar> Blaster, Remove the extended run and just do the resize first.
<osubuntu> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. so this can be solved by ppa-purge ?
<Beldar> Blaster, You have to be careful with running multiple things in a row with gparted.
<Blaster> oh yeah, why's that?
<xvee> guys, please. just help me get this internet up, and i wont bug you. pinkie promise!
<Blaster> I will run the grow operation by itself
<osubuntu> Alt+SysRq+H does nothing?
<osubuntu> it is supposed to show help messages :(
<Beldar> Blaster, gparted has a limited measurement of sizes on a hd is all.
<Blaster> oh ok
<Blaster> so I have this 1GB unallocated.  If I allocate it to an extended drive, it still says unallocated below it
<Blaster> do I have to allocate it twice, like it was before?
<deezed> bye guys
<xvee> can someone please just help me get PEAP to work on the minimal version of ubuntu
<Beldar> Blaster, run the resize and be sure you still have 1 gig unallocated. The swap inside of it you make will be smaller, and again may be limited to gparteds abilty to read sizes.
<Beldar> Blaster, I'm not sure you need an extended for a swap either
<Ben64> xvee: peap is in my ubuntu, what are you running?
<Blaster> Beldar:  This is how it originally looked, http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15960, and this is how it looks now, http://imgur.com/uZVHABq - does it look correct?
<xvee> Ben64:im on ubuntu minmal, during the install stage
<xvee> however, because my school network requires it, i cant connect to the network
<xvee> and with that, cant install anything
<Beldar> Blaster, remove the extended making process and resize first do not run both.
<Blaster> ok
<xvee> Ben64:what can i do to get that booger working
<Blaster> do I need a logical drive as a child to my extended partition?
<Beldar> Blaster, a logical is what is inside an extended. As far as what can be put on that space as of now you have not exceeded the 3 primaries, needing a extended for more than one additional logicals.
<Helasraizam> I have a desktop!  But nothing else.  No icons, no windows--even ctrl+alt+T doesn't bring anything up.  How do I fix Ubuntu 13.10 so that I have a desktop environment?  (my background shows perfectly)
<Blaster> Beldar:  Well, it looks like it worked.  Thanks for your help.
<xvee> i guess its not possible, then....
<Guest93588> How do I find alternative group chats?
<xangua> !alis | Guest93588
<ubottu> Guest93588: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Intii> Hi all I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my PC but the installer keeps hanging. I've tried the LiveCD version and it hangs on the screen where I can choose to either Try Ubuntu or Install it and the net install version right when it starts detecting disks. How can I fix this?
<ObrienDave> Intii, which version are you trying to install?
<Intii> net isntall is 13.10 and livecd is 13.04 both 64-bit
<Intii> I'm on a Core 2 Duo with 4 GB of ram
<Helasraizam> Can someone give me a keyword for me being able to log in and see my desktop, but I can't open any windows/see any icons?  (keyboard & mouse are responsive).  Eg, "desktop environment" or "gnome" or "UIWL, the Ubuntu Icon-Window Layer"--without error messages, I'm having a tough time googling!
<Intii> ObrienDave
<nick4me> Helasraizam: If you log out and back in, don't restart, are they there?
<Helasraizam> no (both with ctrl+alt+F1 [relogin?] and ctrl+alt+bksp [restart x server])
<nick4me> Helasraizam: What version are you running?
<Helasraizam> 13.10
<Beldar> Intii, This a dual boot and if so with what and its release?
<Intii> No dual boot, clean HDD
<Intii> 13.10 (netinstall) and 13.04 (livecd) Beldar
<Beldar> Intii, Have you checked the sum of the iso? Does this HD have any unallocated space, any partitions there now?
<Intii> No no partitions
<Beldar> Intii, It has a partition table? you check the sum of the iso?
<Intii> Beldar: I have checked the sum of the iso
<Intii> And there is no partition table
<Beldar> Intii, table?
<Intii> Beldar, None
<Beldar> Intii, Ah, has to have a partition table, not sure on making one from the mini the live would just be gparted.
<Intii> Beldar: It has to have a partition table before installing?
<nick4me> Helasraizam: Can you check if you have unity-scope-home installed?
<ObrienDave> afaik, you need at least a partition table
<Beldar> Intii, has to have a table to have partitions
<Intii> Beldar: The installer hangs before I can even create partitions
<ObrienDave> Intii, because you have no table
<Intii> Okay, I can create one with the LiveCD correct? If I go into the Try Ubuntu  mode?
<Beldar> Intii, Can't have dinner without a table, so to speak.
<ObrienDave> lol
<Beldar> Intii, Yeah you can do it with gparted
<Beldar> live cd
<Intii> I don't know if this matters, but it did have a Window partition before I cleared it and it was still hanging then
<Guest93588> Anyone recommed some good Linux Sites?
<Helasraizam> nick4me: yes, it's installed
<Beldar> Intii, Ah what windows release?
<Intii> 7
<krz> does ubuntu base come with nouveau or nvidia drivers?
<waykool> Studio Xfce v12.04.3 LTS 64 bit installed.. under Power Manager, On AC, Actions, slider "Put computer to sleep when inactive for". what's Xfce's definition of "Sleep"? like Hibernate, Stand by, Hibernate or Suspend, and might it be dangerous on an older computer?
<Beldar> Intii, this computer ever have W8 or gpt partitons?
<krz> waykool: i think it might be suspend to RAM
<Intii> Beldar: Not that I know off. Unless the default Window 7 is gpt partitioned, but I doubt it
<Intii> MBR most probabbly
<krz> hibernate is really a hit and miss
<waykool> ah  ok. ty krz
<krz> but dont quote me on that
<Beldar> Intii, well lets find out you on the live now?
<usr13> waykool: There are two options, suspend and hibernate
<krz> this is how it is setup in debian at least
<krz> by default
<Intii> Beldar: booting into it as we speak
<krz> the same may be for archlinux
<Beldar> Intii, Cool use this app to run just the create bootinfo summary and paste the url here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<waykool> v11.04 i read OS's were steering away from using Hibernate because it was messing up some OEM machines
<john_doe_jr> I need to install an old version of mono (2.6.7) onto 12.4 precise….do I compile is all from source…is that my only option to get it installed?
<Beldar> Intii, the bootinfo running makes a url for you
<Intii> Beldar: Okay give me a sec
<Shadow__X> hello, I want to use intel integrated graphics and my amd dedicated gpu on my desktop. Once i install the amd card only the monitor connected to it displays something
<Beldar> Intii, no prob I'm just hanging
<Shadow__X> if i remove the amd card the intel integrated works fine again
<usr13> waykool: If you click on "Log Out" you should see the suspend option.  You can try it and see for yourself if it works.
<usr13> waykool: (Works ok on my laptops)
<osubuntu> I disabled all custom ppas but it says An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<usr13> osubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Beldar> osubuntu, You using any graphic driver ppa's
<waykool> ok. rather do it now than mess up when i got 3 TB of valuable client projects piled up.
<osubuntu> I only use open-sourced ones
<Beldar> osubuntu, xswat?
<osubuntu> xswat?
<Beldar> osubuntu, ppa's can have open source
<osubuntu> i mean
<osubuntu> i only use open source drivers
<Intii> Beldar: The whole system froze running the app. It's stuck on Scanning systems (os-prober)
<aljosa_> how do i get more info then "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." when using do-release-upgrade?
<Beldar> osubuntu, That does not answer the question, look through the ppa's and see if any are for graphic drivers open source has nothing to do with this.
<nick4me> Helasraizam: Maybe 3D issues? http://askubuntu.com/questions/384020/fresh-install-of-13-10-left-with-no-dash-nor-apps-only-blank-magenta-wallpap
<osubuntu> Beldar, I disabled all custom ppas
<Beldar> Intii, Hmm, is this HD in good shape? It may be with no partitions it will not just tell us the partition table.
<Intii> Beldar: Yeah it should be...
<Intii> It was running Windows 7 fine
<Beldar> osubuntu, Yea I know, however you have stuff installed from them, most likely that is the problem.
<osubuntu> i never used xswat
<waykool> will the next LTS be 14.04 or 15.04?
<Ben64> waykool: 14.04
<ObrienDave> 14.04
<usr13> aljosa_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-what-happened
<waykool> smiles thank you.
<Beldar> osubuntu, We had a user the other day here with ppa's same error, it was a graphic driver ppa that was the problem/
<osubuntu> Beldar, i did ppa-purge xorg-edgers / ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, I am getting this 'Authentication is needed to run /usr/bin/dropbox as the super user'. I have been using dropbox for quite some time now, and it's the first time I'm seeing this message.
<Beldar> osubuntu, ppa-purge was used?
<Ben64> osubuntu: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Beldar> osubuntu: run the commands that Ben64 is giving you to.
<osubuntu> Ben64, in sudo shell, LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<Beldar> Intii,  can you open gparted and take a screenshot and imagebin it.
<Ben64> osubuntu: thats not what i said at all...
<Intii> Beldar: Yeah gimmie a sec gotta reboot
<osubuntu> Ben64, my native language is korean
<Ben64> osubuntu: right, but why are you running stuff as root?
<osubuntu> sudo -s
<Ben64> don't do that
<Beldar> bad habit
<waykool> ironic.. 14.04 LTS releases the same month Microsoft ends support for windows xp.
<osubuntu> Well, this is actually an rare occasion
<osubuntu> i usually do sudo apt-get update
<osubuntu> well..
<Beldar> waykool, gives two reasons to pop the champagne
<technickul> waykool: windows needs to end support for xp :P
<technickul> waykool: it's time to move on lol
<osubuntu> Is it possible to stream stdout to two or more files?
<Shadow__X> How can I get intel integrated and amd dedicated gpu to both display? the intel integrated works fine before i installed the amd card
<osubuntu> I want one to paste it to pastebin, and one to terminal output
<osubuntu> or do i have to copy the terminal window
<Beldar> !pastebinit | osubuntu
<ubottu> osubuntu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Beldar> osubuntu, That just sends it to pastebin though
<osubuntu> Beldar, i mean, there must be some question wilest doing apt-get
<osubuntu> so i have to use --force-yes or yes | command ?
<waykool> big problem might occur- Vista win 7 and win 8 are based on XP. any new security vulnerabilities on XP (which most certainly will happen) will likely affect Vista 7 and 8.
<Helasraizam> nick4me: Thanks!  My desktop env. choices are only "GNOME" and "Ubuntu (default)".  For whatever reason, I can now see icons--the windows don't have a frame around them (with the close (x)/maximize ([])/minimize (-)) and I still can't start my own windows (eg by double-clicking a folder or ctrl+alt+t).  How would I advance?
<Ben64> might be easier to copy+paste terminal osubuntu
<osubuntu> okay
<Beldar> osubuntu, I don't know them myself, and personally want user to stick with waht is asked myself.
<Ben64> waykool: not on topic here, you could ask that in ##windows
<osubuntu> but some lines might be cut
<osubuntu> Beldar Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6549555/ is apt-get update
<osubuntu> I wonder if the package tree is broken... :(
<waykool> very true, not on topic. i don't use MS but guessing many in here might be.
<Intii> Beldar: http://imgur.com/r8zoGaj
<Beldar> waykool, Any OS is as safe as the user makes it.
<waykool> great point Beldar
<Diranged> hrmm im running into a problem with openjdk-6-jre on ubuntu 12.04 and log-hostnames..
<Diranged> er long
<Beldar> Intii, That the gnome only live?
<osubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6549555/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6549565/
<Diranged> http://pastie.org/8541370
<Intii> Beldar: yeah
<Diranged> I think I'm seeing a really old bug in java6.. but im wondering whether there is a fix in ubuntu12 somewhere?
<Diranged> some updated package..etc
<osubuntu> Ben64, Beldar, Sorry for this, can you help me why the distribution upgrade is not working? Here is the apt-get update and upgrade log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6549555/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6549565/
<Goldman60> Afaik Java 6 is no longer supported
<Ben64> osubuntu: all looks fine there
<osubuntu> yeah
<osubuntu> dpkg --configure -a doesn't solve this either
<osubuntu> or sudo apt-get -f install
<Beldar> Intii, Cool I use the shell, I would make a new table-device-create partition table and choose msdos, then try the install.
<nick4me> Helasraizam: Did you change to unity 2d and the icons came back?
<Helasraizam> nick4me: I don't have "Unity2d" as a boot option, only Gnome and Ubuntu (default); the icons are back in both
<Intii> Beldar: Is it still supposed to say Unallocated after I do that?
<osubuntu> Nobody could help me? :(
<osubuntu> then ill send there a bug report...
<Beldar> Intii, yep
<Intii> Beldar: As soon as I choose a language and click Continue the system freezes
<Beldar> Intii, Not sure than, this a live on a usb or cd or dvd?
<Intii> Beldar: DVD
<usr13> osubuntu: So you are wanting to go from 13.04 to 13.10?
<osubuntu> yes
<osubuntu> raring to saucy
<Gerowen> Is there a quick and easy way to configure Grub in 13.10?  I seem to remember there being an old graphical tool that would let you set background images and add menu entries and such.
<nick4me> Helasraizam: In the Ubuntu (default), try unity --replace in a terminal
<Beldar> Intii, I have seen iso's correct with a sum check and not work, and if burned to fast problems as well, just have to guess somewhat here. I assume the computer is powerful enough and all the hardware works.
<usr13> osubuntu: Ok.  I'll give you two pieces of advise, in the form of what I do and do not do.  I do not use backports.  I use LTS only.
<osubuntu> LTS i see
<osubuntu> LongTermSupport
<usr13> osubuntu: Yes
<osubuntu> Disable backports. And?
<osubuntu> Oh
<usr13> stick with LTS
<Intii> Beldar: Yeah its got a Core 2 Duo 4GB of ram ran Win7 just fine. I've used this DVD before to install Ubuntu w/o problems
<osubuntu> lol
<usr13> osubuntu: (I like stuf that works.)
<osubuntu> but is it possible to go from one LTS to another LTS in one step?
<Beldar> Intii, strange place to freeze is all, not sure really.
<usr13> osubuntu: Yes
<Guest92281> How do i stop the screen from shutting off during install from a oen drive
<Guest92281> Pen*
<Intii> Beldar: is there anything else I can do?
<osubuntu> do-release-upgrade only upgrades to the version immediately released after current version
<osubuntu> 12.04 -> 12.10 is possible but 12.04 -> 13.10 isn't possible in one upgrade
<usr13> osubuntu: It depends on if you are set to LTS or not.
<Beldar> Intii, I would not rely on this disc working before as empirical data is all, if it were me I would do a new download and try a usb and or reburn the dvd.
<osubuntu> ok
<osubuntu> It says Err http://security.ubuntu.com sausy-security/main blah blah
<Intii> Beldar: I have 3 different discs of Ubuntu...none of them work
<Guest92281> It keeps shitting the screen off and i dont know ehy
<osubuntu> it fails to load all saucy ppas
<osubuntu> in apt update of do-release-upgrade
<usr13> osubuntu: What does  grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  say?
<Beldar> Intii, For me this is a knock out the possible variables, you have any usb's?
<osubuntu> Wait apt-get is still in progress
<Intii> Beldar, none at the moment
<ccmonater> Beldar any ideas ?
<Beldar> Intii, I would look up installs with this version and that computer as well
<usr13> osubuntu: Ok, well, I've given you *my* advise.
<osubuntu> okay
<Beldar> ccmonater, not really.
<ccmonater> Anyone know how to stop tje screen from shutting off durong install
<Intii> Beldar, okay I'll continue this tomorrow...getting late. Thanks for all your help !
<Beldar> Intii, Might need a kernel tweak or something, I have rarely had a problem, so mainly know these areas.
<Intii> noapci?
<Intii> Beldar
<Beldar> Intii, Not sure since I have not had to do it, could be that or another.
<usr13> ccmonater: look at bios settings ...
<ccmonater> What bios setting should i look for
<Intii> Okay Beldar, I'll try that out. Thanks!
<Beldar> Intii, no prob, sorry we could not get it done.
<Intii> Beldar, no worries!
<Intii> Take care!
<Beldar> you ti
<Beldar> to*
<edmon> Hi, Does anyone know of a good voice or noise activated audio/video recording program?
<hFortich> what do you mean by noise/voice activated?
<edmon> hFortich: from the microphone, if someone knocks on the door , or ehem, opens the door
<ccmonater> Im stuck
<raptor67682> Hi
<hFortich> you might have better luck using a microcontroller...
<raptor67682> would you konw if there is a sort console think to get a word definition from wikipedia into the console.
<raptor67682> I mean sthg such as wn --over (wordnet)
<raptor67682> but for wikipedia EN/US/UK.
<viewer> Hello. I was following the guide for setting up ubuntu with openbox, and I noticed for asks me to install the package "gnome-volume-manager", however this package does not appear to exist in the repositories for me. what do?
<ObrienDave> edmon, https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder
<ObrienDave> voice/noise capable
<ObrienDave> no video
<makara> hi. I use Docky, but since some time ago I can't get it to hide properly.
<makara> whatever option I choose, autohide, intellihide and window dodge - it just sits there.
<edmon> ObrienDave: Thanks, at least I can see if I talk in my sleep
<ObrienDave> lol
<ObrienDave> edmon, click the timer info button for command help
<edmon> ObrienDave: curious, have you ever configured voice activated recording?
<ObrienDave> no, i do know what it is though
<ObrienDave> brb
<ccmonater> Frustrating. Cant install because the monitor shuts off. Anyone have any ideas. Google isnt giving anything
<viewer> how do i set up automounting in openbox?
<Shadow__X> can someone help me get ubuntu to output to intel hd graphics 4500 (on an intel i5 4570s) and an amd r9 270x at the same time?
<Shadow__X> any help would be greatly appreciated
<usr13> ccmonater: try bios settings
<Guest93588> Whats a good site for daily news on Ubuntu and other distros
<Guest93588> like a CNET.com for Linux/Ubuntu
<usr13> Guest93588: distrowatch.com
<Guest93588> any others?
<DWTaylor> omgubuntu.uk
<DWTaylor> webupd8.org
<DWTaylor> phoronix.com
<usr13> Guest93588: http://www.linuxtoday.com/
<DWTaylor> lots of good news sites for opensource
<Guest93588> THanks for that
<usr13> Guest93588: http://lxer.com/
<usr13> Guest93588: https://www.google.com/search?q=Linux+news&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<usr13> Guest93588: http://opensource.com/tags/open-source-news
<Shadow__X> anyone? this is on a desktop it should work. I get a display on the monitor attached to the intel output but it only displays -
<Ben64> Shadow__X: you don't want to use the amd at all?
<Shadow__X> Ben64: i want to be able to use both honestly
<Shadow__X> i am using the amd card for number crunching to rather use the intel
<Ben64> i'm not sure, but you'd probably need to set up two x servers
<Shadow__X> hmm really? On windows it works without much issue
<Shadow__X> but i guess that makes sense as i do get an output right now just nothing more than a -
<Shadow__X> Ben64: could i run 1 X and just point it to the intel gpu?
<Ben64> yeah
<koyetsu> where can i find kernel options and parameters? for 13.10
<Shadow__X> Ben64: do you mind explaning how to set that up?
<nts7jst4bt1> Water hole
<SwedeMike> ml
<SwedeMike> oops
<koyetsu> how can i see what kernel is installed?
<jefftoan> uname -a
<koyetsu> thanks
<nemesis> hi
<cfhowlett> nemesis, greetingts
<scALEXtric> hi
<jnhghy> Hi, I'm trying to use php with sqlite(using ubuntu 12.04), I have a working apache and php and just did and "sudo apt-get install php5-sqlite" that installed the package and restarted my webserver but I still can't access the sqlite functions, anybody any clue on this?
<frojnd> Hi there.
<poxor> !random
<poxor> wrong channel
<poxor> :P
<karab44> Guys could you please explain any time when I start gparted I have "Libparted Bug Found!" popup with Could not stat device /dev/mapper//dev/sdb: "sil" and "isw" formats discovered (using isw)! - No such file or directory.
<karab44> what could be the reason of such warning
<frojnd> I have an interesting problem. Somehow my home addrss is in /etc/hosts.deny even if I remove this entry it keeps poping up. So I can't ssh to ubuntu. The machine has ufw firewall running.  In /etc/hosts.deny there is no ALL:ALL:DENY entry.. why my ip keeps poping up in /etc/hosts.deny?
<causative> I want to install updates (12.04), which I haven't done in a while.  However when I try, it says "requires installation of packages from untrusted sources" and lists a large number of packages.  Is there any way to get a list of which _sources_ are untrusted, rather than which packages?
<lkthomas> interesting that if I play youtube on firefox, my soft phone wouldn't work on sound
<impradeepy> causative: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<geextee> hi. I saw one desktop feature in linuxmint cinnamon. When you move window to the corner of the screen it automatically takes 1/4 size of the screen. So you can place 4 windows quickly on the screen side by side
<geextee> does unity have this?
<causative> impradeepy, http://pastie.org/8541494
<impradeepy> causative:http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<causative> it doesn't say there are unmet dependencies it says there are unauthenticated sources
<impradeepy> causative:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade --allow-unauthenticated
<causative> but is that wise to allow unauthenticated... wouldn't it be better to find out what the unauthenticated sources are, and authenticate them?
<Beldar> causative, You pasted a update upgrade yet?
<ObrienDave> it can't d/l from sources you have not allowed before. probably expired keys
<impradeepy> causative:open software sources see yourself
<impradeepy> causative:may be expired ppa or you are trying to update ppa which are currently not in use
<ObrienDave> like medibuntu etc.
<TheCusp> can anyone walk me through booting ubuntu through virtual box
<aeon-ltd> TheCusp: start the vm?
<Beldar> causative, at the least you have a intrepid repo open.
<impradeepy> causative:or may be you have entered new pps incorrectly
<causative> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade seems to be working
<TheCusp> already did
<aeon-ltd> TheCusp: if it installed properly it should just boot like a pc, but with no bios or post screens
<causative> what is a ppa/pps?
<TheCusp> i dont know how to mount.  I've only ever used windows so this process is completely new to me
<impradeepy> sorry spel misktake only pa
<impradeepy> ppa
<Beldar> TheCusp, Live or install either should boot.
<causative> I would find out myself but I'm having problems connecting to the web because I'm downloading updates
<djdes2> before i get sent to #irssi, I have a screen + irssi question.  I use a shell/screen to use irc. is there a way to libnotify me when my tty client sees a certain string to libnotify me?
<cfhowlett> TheCusp, mount?  is this first boot?
<TheCusp> im so confused
<TheCusp> yes
<impradeepy> causative:ppa-personal packages archives for more detail  please visit http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<cfhowlett> TheCusp, change the settings so that this time, it boots from the hard driver, not the ISO.  start the vm.
<Shadow__X> Ben64: Hey, is there a way to get X to default to the intel gpu instead of the amd one? then i wouldnt need another X
<causative> ty
<TheCusp> cfhowlett: I keep getting FATAL: No bootable medium found
<jinppk> hi, i am using 13.10 on my  laptop, and i installed kubuntu-desktop to try it but now i am having difficulty removning it without breaking everything. It seems that when lightdm-kde-greeter is removed, x doesnt start on boot. i can still to ctrl alt f1 and reinstall it and reboot. any ideas why this is, or what i can do about it/
<jinppk> ?
<djdes2> what are the ruls
<djdes2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<djdes2> !givez absolutely no fucks
<ubottu> djdes2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djdes2> !kthxbi
<cfhowlett> jinppk, how did you remove kubuntu-desktop?
<jinppk> i apt-get removed most of the "kde" sounding packages in the list of what it installed when i installed it in the first place that i got from the apt log files
<jinppk> i then reinstalled the lightdm-kde-greeter after some trial and error and worked it (or its deps) were needed...
<cfhowlett> jinppk, that should not have effected x.  try this.  sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<jinppk> Package 'kubuntu-desktop' is not installed, so not removed
<jinppk> should i re install it them purge?
<jinppk> then*
<cfhowlett> jinppk, nope.  gone is gone.  resintalled the lightdm-kde-greeter should fix.  reboot to test
<jinppk> its currently installed and boots ok
<jinppk> but it wasnt installed befor i installed kubuntu-desktop which is a dep of.
<cfhowlett> jinppk, ah, I see.  so lightdm-kde is running not the default ubuntu-lightdm?
<jinppk> To be honest im not sure what lightdm is so i dont know
<jinppk> oh
<cfhowlett> jinppk, it's the purdy picturz and lightz when you start your buntu
<jinppk> when it boots up the login screen is not the original ubuntu one, sometimes it is the kde one and  sometimes it is just white
<jinppk> Yep. so that must be the issue.
<cfhowlett> jinppk, right.  there's a way to reset it back, but you have to do it manually.  search for "set default lightdm" or similar terms
<jinppk> how do i get rid of the KDE one and get the Ubuntu(unity?) one back
<jinppk> ok thanks
<Beldar> jinppk, what release?
<jinppk> 13.10
<jinppk> im trying dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<jinppk> after remocing the kde greeter
<makara> hi. I use Docky, but since some time ago I can't get it to hide properly.
<makara> whatever option I choose, autohide, intellihide and window dodge - it just sits there.
<Beldar> jinppk, Ah, well there is a website that has whole package lists for removal, but only up to 13.04 at this time. In the future when you install a desktop save a list of the packages installed.
<jinppk> haha yes
<jinppk> i shoudl have, i figured it would log it
<jinppk> and i took the list from there
<jinppk> but i think the issue is some config stuff
<jinppk> Im going to try and reboot, so dont send me any msgs!
<eraggo> weirdly noticied that i were in overflow channel
<eraggo> oops
<Beldar> eraggo, never been there, is it like purgatory?
<eraggo> wrong channel :D
<MangaKaDenza> test
<MangaKaDenza> vvut
<MangaKaDenza> !return
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MangaKaDenza> ahhh
<MangaKaDenza> just checking , leaving now
<Mutex>  Hey guys
<jinppk> So, i tired removing the kde-greeter and reconfigureing lightdm but no good, same problem
<Mutex> I did a bit of an oopsie
<klrr_> is there a easy way to simply stop a daemon in ubuntu?
<Mutex> I ran the Nvidia driver from their website (the installer, I closed x server before running)
<klrr_> from commandline?
<Mutex> Since nouveau doesn't work
<Ben64> Mutex: you shouldn't install it that way
<Mutex> Anyway, now I have a black screen after I login with only the cursor on it.
<Mutex> Any hints as to how I can remove the driver?
<Ben64> the installer should have an uninstaller
<Ben64> but just curious, which card do you have?
<lvleph> for some reason I can ping 127.0.0.1 but not localhost. My host file does indeed contain 127.0.0.1 localhost. Not sure how to fix this.
<Mutex> 740M
<klrr_> is there a easy way to simply stop a daemon in ubuntu?
<klrr_> from commandline?
<lvleph> klrr_, service <daemon name> stop
<klrr_> ty ty
<lvleph> as long as it is a service
<lvleph> otherwise maybe killall
<Ben64> Mutex: do you have a dual gpu setup?
<klrr_> lvleph: thanks!
<Ben64> lvleph: what does "host localhost" say?
<lvleph> Ben64, command not found
<Ben64> really? you don't have the command "host" ??????
<Mutex> Ben64: I have an intel integrated card and 1 740M.
<Mutex> I just finished the uninstall
<Mutex> This better work or I'm installing lubuntu
<lvleph> Mutex, what is the problem that you are having?
<Mutex> Not that that will fix my graphics problems
<Ben64> Mutex: you should look into "bumblebee"
<Mutex> Can't get Nvidia graphics to work
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Ben64> the problem is the dual gpus, not the nvidia
<Mutex> Isn't that for opteron devices though?
<Ben64> optimus. = dual gpu nvidia/intel
<lvleph> My nvidia graphics wouldn't work because the driver wouldn't support efi boot, Mutex
<lvleph> Once I figured out how to boot into a bios mode then things worked.
<Mutex> Oh I use EFI
<lvleph> What type of computer?
<Mutex> well looks like im fucked I uninstalled the driver and same problem
<Mutex> Lenovo ThinkPad E531
<jinppk> Beldar cfhowlett, iv discovered that when i remove the KDE greeter, and reboot i get these lines in my /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log: [+0.00s] DEBUG: Seat: Failed to find session configuration
<jinppk> [+0.00s] DEBUG: Seat: Failed to create greeter session
<Mutex> Anyone have any tips as to how I can at least get X working again?
<Beldar> !language| Mutex
<ubottu> Mutex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lvleph> You can switch to bios mode some how, but I don't know the specifics of that comp. Also, it may not be the problem. Mine was because the API for my EFI was too old.
<osubuntu> X.org x server
<Mutex> Sorry :/
<lvleph> Mutex, there should be a backup of xorg.conf
<Ben64> there shouldn't be an xorg.conf
<Mutex> There's none in /etc/X11
<Mutex> Looks like reinstall is the only option, right?
<osubuntu> Xorg -configure is not recommended
<osubuntu> View xorg.log
<Mutex> Why does the login screen render fine but nothing else works?
<Shadow__X> Mutex: do you see a background?
<Shadow__X> Mutex: after you log in that is
<Mutex> I see black, and a cursor once I login.
<osubuntu> Does it stay in black screen with a cursor
<osubuntu> I once have experienced that problem but patience seemed to solve that
<Shadow__X> osubuntu: leaving it like that?
<osubuntu> Before that
<impradeepy> jinppk:cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf paste its outputi think its still using force kde greeter
<Mutex> Yes, it stays.
<lar4> Hi. there's a bug in alsa on asus boards. i managed to google a patch to fix it but the patch asks which file to patch and I don't know what to input, anyone can please help?
<jinppk> impradeepy, the user session is set to ubuntu, and the greeter session is lightdm-kde-greeter. However i reinstaled it to get x to start again, i suppose i should remove it and reboot then check? what should it be set to?
<osubuntu> View /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rory> lar4: The patch is probably applied to the source code to the driver, and then you compile the patched version. Could you link to the instructions so someone can help you?
<impradeepy> jinppk:greeter-session=dafault.desktop
<impradeepy> jinppk:greeter-session=default.desktop
<lar4> impradeepy, https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound.git/commit/?id=ae24c3191ba2ab03ec6b4be323e730e00404b4b6&id2=5c0ee9497b33cde3e57460efe4f73313dc0b57a3
<lar4> err, Rory
<Rory> short url http://rory.sh:41443/2S8
<airtonix> jinppk: did you at any point attempt to do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ?
<jinppk> impradeep, yep that looks like the problem when i removed lightdm-kde-greeter it leaves it as greetersession=
<jinppk> airtonix, yes i did
<jinppk> no effect
<airtonix> jinppk: did you make sure lightdm is installed?
<Rory> lar4: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<jinppk> airtonix, yes it is
<airtonix> jinppk: sudo apt-get install lightdm --reinstall
<lar4> 12.04
<Rory> lar4: There is probably a better way than patching your kernel! Is upgrading to 13.04 an option?
<Rory> lar4: Or, could you describe your issue and we can see if there's another way
<airtonix> jinppk: and the reconfigure didn't ask you to choose a login manager?
<impradeepy> jinppk:did you set greeter-session =default.desktop?do one reboot
<impradeepy> jinppk:during login select ubuntu as default
<jinppk> airtonix, when i reconfigure there is no output, when i did reinstall there was simmilarly nothing of note and it still didnt fix the lightdmconfig
<jinppk> impradeep, copy that
<jinppk> brb
<jinppk> exit
<jinppk> oops
<lar4> Rory, i have crackling sounds with spdif output. There are manual fixes but I haven't managed to do them
<impradeepy> jinppk:ok
<lar4> Ubuntu 13.04 has no shell?!
<ResQue> i have a fat32 partition mounted in ubuntu and it shows no folder /boot/efi but if i look at the same partion with an efi shell, it shows the dir is there whats going on?
<zuppy> impradeepy, this is jinppk, still no luck. in the lightdm log it says failed to find session configuration default.desktop
<Rory> lar4: What do you mean?
<impradeepy> zuppy: after reinstalling lightdm did you also reinstall unity? if yes then greeter-session=unity-greeter and user session=ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lar4: the default Gnome based Ubuntu used Unity shell.
<zuppy> impardeepy, i never removed unity
<ResQue> the folder is also there when i look at the file system with the grub shell, but when i am booted in to ubuntu the folder is no there, any idea what is going on. its a fat32 partion
<lar4> ActionParsnip, I don't want unity, I want to keep everything as in 12.04..
<impradeepy> zuppy:then do one change greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Rory> lar4: You could perhaps install a backported kernel...
<zuppy> impradeepy, haha already trying, rebooting now
<zuppy> impardeepy, bingo!!! Thanks very much, is this a bug that removing one greeter does not ensure that another greeter is set? should i file a report?
<zuppy> it certainly doesnt seem like expected behaviour
<Xat`> I'm having an issue with a fresh 12.04.3 LTS installation when installing openjdk-6-jre from aptitude
<Rory> Xat`: If you're getting errors, please put them on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> lar4: the default shell in 12.04 is also Unity
<impradeepy> zuppy:enjoy :),glad to help you cheers:)
<ActionParsnip> lar4: you can install gnome-panel and log off, then log into the new session on the login screen and get the old gnome-panel style session (with some weird quirks)
<Xat`> Rory: I resolved it but this is very strange
<lar4> ActionParsnip, ok, but will it fix the bug?..
<Xat`> I can't reproduce it
<ActionParsnip> lar4: what is the bug?
<Rory> Xat`: What do you remember?
<lar4> ActionParsnip, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/359361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359361 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "ALSA SPDIF Digital output clipping / crackling during playback" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> lar4: how will changing the shell you use fix sound?
<lar4> ActionParsnip, it won't but someone suggested upgrading to 13.04
<Xat`> Rory:  when I tried to install openjdk-6-jre it stopped and said some dependancies cannot be resolved (speaking about metapackage)
<ActionParsnip> lar4: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Rory> Xat`: And how did you resolve it?
<Xat`> then I installed the package name into this metapackage, then aptitude install openjdk-6-jre again
<Xat`> and it works
<Rory> Xat`: That's usually when you haven't run an "apt-get update" first
<Xat`> Rory: I run aptitude update instead
<ActionParsnip> Xat`: its doesnt handle multi-arch, so apt-get is good if you use 64bit
<Xat`> aptitude doesn't handle multiarch ?
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Xat`> whereas apt does
<Xat`> ?
<ActionParsnip> Xat`: yes, unless they fixed the bug
<Xat`> alright
<Xat`> ok ok thanks
<Mutex> I had a look at the X server log
<Mutex> Okay I restarted lightdm and now it's still black with white cursor
<Mutex> So the recommendation was to wait it out?
<ActionParsnip> lar4: did you run the large command here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> lar4: in step 4?
<lar4> running..
<ActionParsnip> lar4: why have you not ran that already? Surely that page would be the FIRST page you hit when you were trying to resolve sound issues in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lar4: seriously?
<ActionParsnip> lar4: reboot after it has ran, then test
<lar4> ActionParsnip, ok, but the bug report I linked you to suggests it happens with every Asus mb
<lar4> in Linux
<lar4> So I fail to see how updating a reported but unpatched bug will help
<Mutex> It's still black ;(
<Mutex> So my only option is to reinstall Ubuntu or another distro, right?
<impradeepy> mutex:whats the issue?
<Mutex> I installed/uninstalled Nvidia proprietary drivers (nouveau doesn't identify my chip)
<Mutex> and now x is broken
<Jpmh> .
<Mutex> I get to the login screen, login, and its a black background with a white cursor
<lar4> ActionParsnip, it's working, ty
<Mutex> Which is movable.
<impradeepy> mutex:show me the output of  cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Mutex> I can get into tty0 or whatever the virtual console is called
<Mutex> File doesn't exist
<Mutex> There is a lightdm.conf.d and users.conf though
<Rory> Mutex: Can you press ctrl-alt-f1 and log in with your normal username and password?
<Mutex> Already in there :)
<Rory> Mutex: Can you run the 4 commands at the end of the top answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<impradeepy> mutex:show me the output of  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Rory> Mutex: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && echo nouveau | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> lar4: magic stuff huh
<ActionParsnip> lar4: thats why that page exists
<lar4> ActionParsnip, I googled the symptoms and found the bug fix that's why i tried it
<Mutex> Im on it, thank you so much :)
<ActionParsnip> lar4: try:   ubuntu fix sound      and look what pops up
<Mutex> Ran all that.
<Mutex> Rebooting
<Mutex> Btw the xorg conf didn't exist
<lar4> lol
<lar4> usually ubuntu works well...
<Mutex> Okay same problem
<lar4> the only thing i haven't managed to fix was using dual displays whichi aren't of the same resolution
<lar4> bye
<Mutex> I do have a window but with no borders
<Mutex> System program problem detected
<Mutex> And still black ;(
<Mutex> Wait
<Mutex> Yayyy
<Mutex> I love you all
<Mutex> It works.
<FloodBot1> Mutex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saleniex> hi!
<Mutex> Sorry mr flood that was very immature of me.
<saleniex> I have a problem with reboot while NFS is mounted - reboot hangs on sync. When I unmount NFT disk first and then reboot all works fine. Any ideas?
<infolinux> Hi All, Anybody here have experience with iozone and testing NFS?
<Siya> good morning all
<Siya> I have a 128MB CF card, freshly formatted (FAT32). After I copy 13 files to it it says it's full
<Siya> df -h says it's only 9% used
<Siya> any ideas?
<saleniex> Siya: depends on size of files
<Rakholl> Hello, I'm getting periodic upload activity on my network history, and it's clogging up my connection. I have tried netstat -e -e -p to figure out the PID of the process with no luck so far.
<RichardRamirez> Hi.
<RichardRamirez> Is it possible to dual-boot two linux distros on one USB?
<Rakholl> I think my machine is causing some trouble, any advice would be appreciated. The destinations of the upload activity are not consistent.
<Siya> RichardRamirez: should be fine, just partition the USB storage device and treat it like a normal disk (grub etc)
<RichardRamirez> http://www.circuidipity.com/multi-boot-usb.html
<RichardRamirez> Siya, I am having a problem.
<RichardRamirez> I am trying to install GRUB on a USB drive, but it gives me this error: http://pastie.org/private/i7zf8n0czhqni4pzc3ygiw (note that I use Ubuntu 12.04 with encryption)
<Beldar> RichardRamirez, this ISO's?
<RichardRamirez> what?
<Beldar> RichardRamirez, full install of the OS or an iso?
<RichardRamirez> ISO.
<Beldar> RichardRamirez, persistent?
<RichardRamirez> yes.
<Beldar> RichardRamirez, You know the limitations of a persistent they do fill up and are not really cleanable
<RichardRamirez> I just want to dual-boot two linux distros on one USB.
<Beldar> RichardRamirez, You can I use the multisystem loader you can find at pendrivelinux.
<Beldar> RichardRamirez, ou can fill up the usb with as many that will fit.
<Beldar> you*
<Beldar> RichardRamirez, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Wiz_KeeD> Made my post Beldar :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192875&p=12869997#post12869997
<Wiz_KeeD> hi
<Beldar> RichardRamirez, IT is basically the same as your multiboot link without having to build it.
<Wiz_KeeD> that was unsavoury
<nictrasavios> Hello, I was wondering what the best 3D CAD program on Ubuntu is for someone who is experienced in SolidWorks and SolidEdge?
<residentmoron> FreeCAD looks pretty good, but, no personal experience
<Beldar> nictrasavios, best is a subjective, and really yours.
<nictrasavios> Beldar: I was expecting a reply like that... so I'll rephrase, in your opinion, what is the 3D CAD modelling software that most closely replicates the interface and capabilities of either/or both of SolidWorks and SolidEdge.
<ObrienDave> imo, nothing comes close to SolidWorks
<residentmoron> exit
<nictrasavios> ObrienDave, I'm starting to get the impression from my research. Maybe I'll mess around with Vmware and Wine. I've got a AW Aurora, so I have enough power to VM it.
<ObrienDave> Never could get SolidWorks to run under Wine. gave up trying :/
<JesseH> I'm using lubuntu, but perhaps someone will know. How do I minimize a fullscreen game?
<JesseH> (uses sdl)
<nictrasavios> ObrienDave, Yeah, I'm seeing its listed as garbage. I've got iTunes on Vmware unity, I'll have to see if SW can handle being VM-ed.
<ObrienDave> nictrasavios, let me know if you do. good luck ;)
<nictrasavios> I'll have to see if I can script VMware Workstation to start on boot in unity mode.
<sazawal> I forgot my irc password, how can I recover it? (I know this is off-topic, but I don't know where else to ask)
<fishcooker> i've install fail2ban.. the log said that the unban but i stil cant login.. i think the iptables don't accept my connection
<ubuntu> k
<Beldar> sazawal, ##freenode will send it to your registered email
<cfhowlett> sazawal, or make  a new one
<sazawal> Beldar, whom to ask in that room?
<Rory> JesseH: That's application-specific, sadly
<Beldar> sazawal, just ask
<Beldar> it's all mods
<KeyboardFail> My keyboard and mouse do not work when i boot ubunut, it stops working at the GDM login screen, and it also fails to work if i do a kernal recovery boot boot. it works if i boot from the ubuntu live cd though. I have no idea how to fix this can someone please help
<sazawal> Beldar, ok thanks
<Beldar> KeyboardFail, Has it always been this way?
<KeyboardFail> Beldar: no, this install has been working fine for days.
<Beldar> KeyboardFail, So any links as to why the change?
<Rory> KeyboardFail: Does it work if you select an older kernel version from the Grub boot menu?
<Danato> are all i5 processors 64bit compatible?
<Rory> Danato: Yes
<KeyboardFail> Rory: i did not try that, i can reboot now and check
<Danato> Rory: thanks
<tovarish> hi, if i do "ls" and "env -i ls" ls doesn't use the same order
<KeyboardFail> Beldar: i did update the grub config file early today, i changed the gfxmode to 1440x900x32, before it was not set
<nictrasavios> Danato, If they are 3rd gen or above.
<tovarish> I failed to found wich env variable mess with ls
<tovarish> does someone know which env variable I should remove to have the same order than "env -i ls"?
<KeyboardFail> Beldar: i also had a look in the xorg log and there does not seem to be any errors, in fact i can clearly see it find both the keyboard and track pad mouse
<Danato> nictrasavios: so does that mean that not every single i5 is 64bit compatible? or does it mean that i5 are all 3rd gen or above?
<KeyboardFail> also the computer does not crash at the GDM login screen, i can see the cursor blinking, and i can use the power button to do a normal shutdown. it just seems as though GDM or xorg isnt getting any input
<nictrasavios> Danato, If you get a really old i5, it may not be. But if its a computer made since the sandy-bridge gen came out, your safe. (Which is every computer on the market today).
<jpentland> Hey. Can anyone recommend a good desktop environment for multi monitor? When I plug in/unplug my monitor in Unity my  windows go all over the place and it takes me a long time to find them all again.
<Danato> nictrasavios: thanks for that
<Beldar> KeyboardFail, I would check the kernel as suggested, generally you change grub in /etc/default/grub not sure of what you did as a cause, you can chroot from a live cd though and fix that if needed.
<nictrasavios> Danato, Actually, some i5's are 4th gen haswells now. Watch out for that. In general, i5 4th gen > i5 3rd gen.
<Rory> tovarish: What's the output of "type ls"
<KeyboardFail> Beldar: ok, i will use the live cd and reset the grub config back to the default and i will also try another kernel. thanks
<tovarish> Rory, ls is aliased to `ls --color=auto -F'
<KeyboardFail> Rory: going to try your kernel idea now, thanks
<Rory> tovarish: if you run \ls instead of ls, do you get the same as env -i ls ?
<tovarish> Rory, nope it change nothing (I have unalias ls temporary)
<Rory> tovarish: that's what \ls does, btw, it bypasses the alias
<tovarish> I know
<tovarish> today I have to alias ls with env -i ls to have a correct sort order
<tovarish> but I really want to understand what broke my ls
<Rory> tovarish: can you show me the output of "printenv"
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<nictrasavios> jpentland, I personally have three monitors and prefer cinnamon since unity makes all three monitors look asymmetric, but I have no experience in unplugging and plugging in frequently, I just know that it seems to handle them better. (No mouse stick or awkward workspace bugs).
<Rory> nictrasavios: You can disable sticky edges in screen options btw
<nictrasavios> Rory, But then I miss the launcher.
<Rory> nictrasavios: perhaps KDE?
<jpentland> nictrasavios, hmm ok. I have a laptop with a large monitor so unplugging is the main use-case. I also have 8 workspaces which kind of amplifies the problem.
<nictrasavios> Rory, Cinnamon works best, without all the bloat.
<tovarish> Rory, http://lpaste.net/96816
<nictrasavios> jpentland, Hmm, well if nobody else has an answer then I'd say try cinnamon. But someone else may know better.
<Rory> tovarish: Could you show me an example of differing output from "ls" and "env -i ls" ?
<tovarish> Rory, http://lpaste.net/96817
<Rory> tovarish: I think it's the XTERM_LOCALE=en_US.UTF-8
<Rory> tovarish: That's what's causing Z to come "before" a
<KeyboardError> Rory: i fixed the keyboard error, i used the live cd to reinstall grub, and create a new grub config file and now the keyboard and mouse both work fine on the GDM login screen
<Rory> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<nictrasavios> KeyboardError, YAY!
<KeyboardError> Rory: i can not remember the name of the other chap who helped me, do u remember his name
<KeyboardError> nictrasavios: :-D
<Rory> !cookie | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nictrasavios> !yay | KeyboardError
<ubottu> KeyboardError: please see above
<nictrasavios> Ha, I didn't know that those commands existed.
<Rory> !ubottu | nictrasavios
<ubottu> nictrasavios: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<KeyboardError> Beldar: thanks for the help, i reinstalled grub and created a new config file, this fixed the keyboard error i was having.
<Beldar> KeyboardError, cool.
<nictrasavios> Rory, Merci!
<adema_>  v v
<KeyboardError> Beldar: i think the error may have something todo with i moved the (hd0,gpt4)/boot to (hd0,gpt1)/ and didnt update fstab, its a long shot but grub-install and grub-mkconfig did something and running them agian fixed it. thanks again
<nictrasavios> If I can open and work on SegFault in SolidWorks VM without my computer becoming a lethargic sloth...  then I dub thee success.
 * cfhowlett thinks "Lethargic Sloth" is a GREAT distro name!
<NuSuey> I can't see the internal GPU HDMI output in 12.04, http://i.imgur.com/zpgLwpt.png .. got one Monitor in the DP, the other in the DVI .. and the HDMI is in the internal GPU on the mainboard ..http://i.imgur.com/H17DBa7.png (5) I see the splash-screen (or verbose if I enabled it) on the HMDI - but the system detects only the monitors on the primary GPU
<NuSuey> any idea?
<Rory> NuSuey: What's the output of the command "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<NuSuey> Rory: oh sorry I'm not at home right now :/ at work atm
<tovarish> Rory, ho yes, you're right
<tovarish> that's very strange that the universal locale change ls behavior
<Siya> saleniex: files are very small, I'm talking about 226 files totalling 12.4MB. I should not have any issue putting those on a 128MB CF card
<tovarish> but thank you very much for your help
<Rory> tovarish: np, hope you can use that information somehow
<tovarish> I will
<Rory> tovarish: perhaps alias ls to LANG=C ls --colors=auto -F
<NuSuey> Rory: guess you can't help me without the output
<nictrasavios> Off topic, but does anybody know where I can get a monitor mount that can handle 3 27", and hang down from the ceiling like one of those dentist arms? I may build one of those.
<tollopwollop_> holland is a nice place
<Beldar> KeyboardError, no prob
<k1l_> nictrasavios: tollopwollop_ we have a offtopic channel for chtichat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rory> NuSuey: What graphics device do you have?
<nictrasavios> k1l_, Thank you! New user here :3.
<tollopwollop_> cucumbers
<NuSuey> Rory: amd radeon hd 6850 (sadly don't know the internal Intel GPU name) ..but this is my PC http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02741889&lang=en&cc=us&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=5035344
 * cfhowlett Zero tolerance time?  I like it!
<Venko> Guys, what fun things should I do with my Ubuntu server?
<nictrasavios> Venko, World domination!
<Rory> wtf is happening right now...
<Rory> NuSuey: Do you have the AMD drivers installed from Additional Drivers tool?
<cfhowlett> Venko, create a virus that will disable the alien invader's defense system
<Rakholl> Venko: hook it up to a Freedom Tower and spread free internet
<tovarish> Rory, yes you're right it's LANG and not XTERM_LOCALE which break ls, (How could I fail at testing)
<Rory> tovarish: In your defense, it's not obvious
<Venko> Keep the suggestions coming. I'm sure we'll get one I like eventually
<Rakholl> Venko: Host an eternal dedicated server of Wings 2
<NuSuey> Rory: I don't use the proprietary gpu drivers, they are giving me headaches.. but as far as I understood, since the problem is in the internal GPU output (since I'm using the HDMI output on the mainboard) the problem isn't with the AMD drivers, but the Intel ones? everything works on 13.10 .. but not on 12.04.. the problem is - what is missing in 12.04
<Rory> NuSuey: Oh I see. Probably an Intel graphics driver in the kernel
<wekalaner> hello
<NuSuey> Rory: well .. I used the same kernel 3.12 on 13.10 and 3.12 on 12.04 .. 13.10 detected the monitors, the 12.04 didnt
<Rory> I'm not sure then NuSuey
<Rory> !hi | wekalaner
<Rory> aww did that command go?
<NuSuey> Rory: sry will go to lunch, brb in 30 min :/ if you have any idea.. just msg me
<wekalaner> if i install the current version of ubuntu, will it be possible to upgrade to the new LTS in 2014 as soon as it comes out? in your experience, can i expect that the upgrade will work without a lot of problems? also, does the ubuntu installer allow me to use full disk encryption or do i have to do everything by hand?
<Rory> wekalaner: You can upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, and from 13.10 to 14.04
<Rory> wekalaner: You can do full-disk encryption automatically by selecting that option as part of the guided partiotioner in the installer
<ir601> hi
<ir601> ive just updated ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 and my wifi is no longer working
<malt> can you ssh console command another remote computer with ubuntu default install? or do you got to install software
<Rory> ir601: What wifi device do you have?
<Rory> malt: You need to install openssh-server on the target system
<nictrasavios> wekalaner, and I can teach you how to make your computer reply with "Access Denied" and "Access Granted" instead of "cryptsetup: - blah blah blah"
<Rory> malt: The client-side program "ssh" is already installed
<ir601> ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00queue_write_tx_frame_
<ir601> is the error
<ir601> its a ra link i belive
<Rory> nictrasavios: Can you make it do this? http://rory.sh/403.html
<Rory> ir601: Do you have another way of accessing the Internet on that device?
<ir601> yes i can use ehternet
<Rory> ir601: Can you please pastebin the output of "lspci -v" ?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<ir601> lspci lists it as RT3290
<ir601> gah ok 1 sec
<Rory> ir601: No that's fine
<Rory> ir601: that was all I needed really
<ir601> oh ok
<Rory> ir601: Can you show me the output of: modinfo rt2800pci | grep 3290
<ir601> sure 1 sec
<Siya> saleniex: Work WinXP build (running in VM) identified the issue. Due to size the CF card gets formatted as FAT16 by Ununtu which has a restrictively small FAT table. I ran out of table size before I ran out if disk size...
<Siya> formatted it FAT32 and now all is working
<ir601> alias: pci:v00001814d00003290sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<Rory> ir601: Great now can you run: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree && sudo rmmod rt2800pci && sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<ir601> hrm
<ir601> unable to download
<ir601> 1sec
<Rory> ir601: can you run apt-get update first, and if you still get an error, pastebin the full output
<ir601> dns is buggard for some reason
<Rory> ir601: I'll let you fix it. *buggered
<Nprog> Hi, How to reset unity.
<ir601> ok sorry for the wait
<Rory> !details | Nprog
<ubottu> Nprog: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> Nprog: Do you mean reset all the settings?
<nictrasavios> Nprog, Or simply restart?
<Nprog> no
<Nprog> is a bug
<nictrasavios> Nprog, What kinda bug?
<Rory> I've heard that before, this morning
<Rory> nictrasavios: Can you provide some details on what actual problem you're experiencing?
<Rory> Nprog: ^
<Nprog> the window is not in top
<nictrasavios> Rory, Well, its a little hard to describe, you see, sometimes when me and the mrs are alone... - Kidding :P.
<nictrasavios> Nprog, Which window?
<Brandano> how can I set the execution order of an init.d script?
<ir601> rory
<Brandano> on 12.04
<ir601> that completed succesfully
<Rory> Brandano: What do you mean by execution order?
<Nprog> like the image
<Rory> ir601: OK, do you have wifi now?
<ir601> wow!
<ir601> thanks man!!!!!!
<Rory> Nprog: Can you describe your issue, bearing in mind we can't see what you can see? We only know what you tell us
<ir601> oh wait it d/c
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<Rory> oh
<Rory> reboot ftw :P
<Brandano> Rory: I have created a new init script for ASSP, an SMTP proxy. I'd like it to start after MySQL and Clamd hve been already started
<ir601> lol ok 1 sec
<nictrasavios> Nprog, Alright, I'm not following. Can you please describe the situation in detail?
<ir601> rory what was the cause?
<Brandano> Rory: I need some upstart documentation, I guess
<ir601> out of date wifi drivers from 13.04?
<Nprog> I do not know how to say, just like the picture so
<Rory> Brandano: You can edit /etc/init/your_script.conf and change its "start on" clause to include "and started mysql"
<lpapp> hi, what is the best way to replace lshd with openssh?
<bazhang> !upstart | Brandano
<ubottu> Brandano: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lpapp> i.e. how to stop the lshd service permanently, or star the openssh permanently
<bazhang> !find lshd
<lpapp> (i.e. preserving the state after boot)
<Rory> !cn > Nprog
<ubottu> File lshd found in lsh-server
<ubottu> Nprog, please see my private message
<bazhang> install lsh-server lpapp
<lpapp> bazhang: huh?
<Brandano> Thanks Rory, bazhang
<lpapp> I wanna *get* rid of lshd.
<bazhang> or the reverse
<nictrasavios> Rory, I was just about to ask if that was possible. Thanks!
<bazhang> !find openssh
<ubottu> Found: openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server, libconfig-model-openssh-perl
<ir601> yeah rory same situation as before
<ir601> :/
<bazhang> so install openssh-server lpapp
<Rory> ir601: I've seen reports that a later upstream kernel can fix this, is that something you're happy to do?
<Rory> ir601: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/linux-kernel-3-12-released-install-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/
<lpapp> bazhang: it is already installed, but like I said, that is not enough.
<ir601> lets give this a wack
<lpapp> bazhang: the lshd service has to disabled, and the openssh has to be enabled.
<bazhang> lpapp, then detail your requirements
<lpapp> or you are claiming to reinstall the package because that will set the right service up?
<wekalaner> thanks Rory
<Rory> wekalaner: /np
<Rory> oh that doesn't work, I can't weechat
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<Kaxo> Given that y is inversely proportional to x, when y = 5 when x = 7, find the value of x when y = 70
<Kaxo> Rory, would you like to help?
<Rory> !ot | Kaxo
<ubottu> Kaxo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kaxo> I have an Math exam tomorrow.
<wekalaner> i had installed debian wheezy over the weekend, however, my i217 ethernet card required me to upgrade the kernel - while updating there was a problem with the initramfs generation, so i broke the system twice. i just do not want to deal with these problems so i decided to go for ubuntu
<Kaxo> oh sorry, wrong channel.
<Kaxo> I thought I was in #maths.
<Kaxo> sorry :)
<Walex> wekalaner: regardless with Linux kernels you should buy only hw known to be supported, not buy random hw and hope it is supported.
<Walex> wekalaner: also, Debian has a backported kernel with newer drivers, and even the 'stable' drivers get updated once or twice a year.
<wekalaner> Walex: my hardware is supported, i just need a recent kernel version in contrast to 3.0.2 which is the default in wheezy
<Walex> wekalaner: for the kernel you use...
<wekalaner> Walex: i used the backported kernel. however, there was a problem with initramfs generation
<lpapp> anyone?
<Walex> wekalaner: sometimes you can't win :-)
<wekalaner> i was restricted to particular hardware is a made a hackintosh. linux is just my alternativ/second choice os for particular tasks
<Walex> lpapp: Bueller? Bueller? :-)
<lpapp> huh?
<wekalaner> well, i will give ubuntu a go and hope that it does disappoint me :)
<wekalaner> *not
<Walex> lpapp: the best way for repeating questions is: repeat them *in full*, not more frequently than about every 5-10 minutes
<ActionParsnip> wekalaner: run it off a USB stick with a large persistance...
<ActionParsnip> wekalaner: Precise which is the earliest supported release uses 3.2 but can use 3.8 using backports
<ActionParsnip> wekalaner: all I can really say is - suck it and see
<Walex> lpapp: BTW there was a popular TV series in the USA set in a college where a teacher would ask a question and then add "anyone? anyone? Bueller?" as the teacher thought that Bueller was the star student.
<wekalaner> run what of a usb stick?
<lpapp> 11:21 < lpapp> hi, what is the best way to replace lshd with openssh?
<lpapp> 11:21 < lpapp> i.e. how to stop the lshd service permanently, or star the openssh permanently
<lpapp> 11:21 < lpapp> (i.e. preserving the state after boot)
<Walex> lpapp: uninstall 'lshd' and install 'openssh-server'
<Rory> lol I bet Kaxo didn't get his maths homework done for him in #maths :P
<Walex> lpapp: unfortunately in Debian-derived systems services are started permanently as soon as they are installed, and viceversa obviously.
<lpapp> Walex: what the f...... strange!
<ActionParsnip> wekalaner: Ubuntu, you can run it off the usb like a live cd, but faster as USB is a lot faster than optical
<ir601> Rory THANK YOU
<lpapp> dpkg -l \*shd\*
<lpapp> No packages found matching *shd*.
<Walex> lpapp: Debian derived systems make the assumption that if you install some service you always want to run it.
<ir601> :D
<Rory> ir601: It works now?
<wekalaner> i see, thanks for the suggestion
<ir601> yeah perfectly
<nictrasavios> Walex, Which makes it fun when you want to secure them...
<Rory> Good to hear
<Walex> lpapp: it is an assumption that annoye me, e.g. on a laptop.
<Walex> nictrasavios: it is not so much secure, because they are supposed to be secure in their default configuration, and Debian Developers take that seriously.
<sisyphu> Sorry for my ignorance, how can I defend against arp attack with arpON?
<lpapp> Walex: it is just stupid
<Rory> sisyphu: Did you read the arpON docs?
<gdi2k> hi all, I have added a NIC to my machine (in addition to the 2 onboard). I see it in lspci but it doesn't show up in ifconfig
<Venko> Walex: What about those ssh keys? >.>
<lpapp> Walex: what is the name of lshd?
<lpapp> executable and package?
<nictrasavios> Walex, Yeah, but they are not always right. They can't make some changes because it would inconvenience many.
<Walex> lpapp: 'dpkg -S lshd' and/or 'apt-cache search lshd'
<Rory> gdi2k: ifup interface_name
<sisyphu> Rory: Yeah but confused
<Rory> sisyphu: What about this tutorial http://redes-privadas-virtuales.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/shutting-out-arp-poisoning-and-spoofing.html
<nictrasavios> !man | sisyphu
<ubottu> sisyphu: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Walex> nictrasavios: it is more because it is a part of Debian Policy and changes to Debian Policy have to be discussed widely and let's say rather animatedly :-)
<lpapp> Walex: ah, it is lssh-server
<lpapp> lsh*
<lpapp> Walex: that is interesting that lsh-server is installed along with openssh-server
<lpapp> the last one installed will take precedence for the running service?
<Walex> lpapp: I also recommend installing 'dlocate' and 'apt-file'
<teclo-> He said it
<teclo-> he said Ubuntu
<Walex> lpapp: that's one of the things with Debian-based distros: they benefit from things like 'alternatives'
<Walex> lpapp: or 'dpkg-divert'.
<nictrasavios> Walex, true. Still, makes it annoying.
<gdi2k> Rory: Thanks, but how do I find the interface name? I have eth0 and eth1 from the existing onboard NICs, but eth3 doesn't work: Ignoring unknown interface eth3=eth3.
<nictrasavios> Why are so many pingouts and joins happening?
<Walex> gdi2k: 'ip link show;
<gdi2k> Walex: It's not there :( only lo, eth0 and eth1
<Rory> nictrasavios: It's a busy channel and lots of people have it on autojoin
<Walex> gdi2k: try 'lspci' to double check.
<nictrasavios> Rory, Any way to disable those messages?
<Rory> nictrasavios: what client?
<cfhowlett> nictrasavios, xchat allow you silence the ins/outs
<gdi2k> it's there: 04:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)
<nuclearnadal> http://www.linux.org/threads/do-not-use-ubuntu.3977/ ??
<nictrasavios> I'm on xChat
<lpapp> Walex: http://pastebin.kde.org/p7nwrleua
<cfhowlett> nictrasavios, right click on the channel, see the setttings
<lpapp> cannot remove lshd apparently.
<Rory> nictrasavios:  Right-click on the tab you want to change. In the submenu of the channel name, there's a toggle-item "Show join/part messages", simply turn this off.
<nictrasavios> Thank you! Any way to make it global?
<Rory> nictrasavios: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<Rory> nictrasavios: Then all channels you join after setting this will start with "Show join/part messages" turned off.
<Walex> gdi2k: try 'dmesg | egrep '04:07|eth[^01]'
<nictrasavios> Rory: cfhowlett: Thank you both!
<lpapp> Walex: I am trying to uninstall lshd behind ssh
<lpapp> :D
<lpapp> I can only uninstall it from the server room??
<nuclearnadal> is that fake or what ? http://www.linux.org/threads/do-not-use-ubuntu.3977/
<Walex> lpapp: first of all such work is best done in a 'screen' in general.
<Rory> !fud | nuclearnadal
<ubottu> nuclearnadal: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<gdi2k> Walex: thanks, but not there: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3748138
<Walex> lpapp: note also that 'invoke-rc.d' no longer necessarily work with Ubuntu, which uses 'upstart' for most services.
<Walex> lpapp: try first 'service lsh-server stop; service lshd stop'
<lpapp> lshd: unrecognized service
<Walex> lpapp: whatever the name is...
<lpapp> ok, uninstalled.
<lpapp> now reinstall openssh-server?
<Walex> lpapp: I hope that you are not connected with 'lshd' right now...
<lpapp> of course I am.
<nictrasavios> Of course they would. By sending those strings, they have a program (not a human) index the strings to improve search results. I'd be shocked if they didn't.
<Walex> lpapp: yes, or just 'service ssh start'
<Rory> we'll see in 240 seconds when he ping timeouts :P
<lpapp> Walex: apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server went fine.
<lpapp> sudo netstat -anp |grep 22 |grep LISTEN
<lpapp> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      15462/sshd
<lpapp> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      15462/sshd
<Walex> lpapp: now, without logging out, open a second 'ssh' connection.
<Walex> lpapp: you know, just for testing...
<lpapp> I already logged out
<Walex> lpapp: you are a huge optimist :-).
<lpapp> but it fixed my sftp issue
<lpapp> why?
<lpapp> it does work
<Rory> ohh I've been bitten by that one
<gdi2k> Walex: I bought it because Linux Hardware Guide says "is supported by Linux kernel Versions 2.4, 2.6 and 3.0 out-of-the-box". http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2012-04-08-d-link-dge-528t-gigabit-ethernet-adapter-100010010mbit-pci-bus-2-2-32-bit-netzwerkkarte
<Rory> lpapp: If it hadn't worked, you'd be locked out
<nictrasavios> nuclearnadal, None of that is actually bad. Infact, the kind of "survallence" (which it really isn't) is used by every mainstream website out there to improve user expriance. They aren't "watching you" they are sampling data from their user base to improve their program, how else would they figure out how to improve their content.
<lpapp> Rory: right.
<Walex> lpapp: in my experience you *never* let go of a working connection until you have fully tested that the sw that allows you to do the connection works.
<Rory> lpapp: unless you want a red-faced late-night call to the on-call datacentre engineers
<lpapp> Rory: actually the server machine is a few metres away
<Walex> but it is very easy to forget and logout automatically.
<Rory> lpapp: Ah that's OK then
<Walex> gdi2k: IIRC that card is indeed supported
<Walex> Rory: no, it is not ok, because it is impotan to develop that habit so you can rely on it "by instinct" for the cases where it matters...
<Rory> Remote KVM master race
<Walex> gdi2k: the reason why I asked you to look at the logs is to see why ever it is not being recognized. Because it should...
<gdi2k> Walex: could it be conflicting with the onboard cards? (I bought this because the oboards are giving me endless headaches): 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<Walex> gdi2k: yes indeed, but unlikely. Whatever the reason is most likely it is somewhere in the logs.
<Walex> gdi2k: also most likely you can 'remmod' the relevant driver and 'modprobe' it again to see fresh log messages
<Walex> gdi2k: BTW those Realtek chips are bit crude, but they ought to be  work fairly well with the right driver.
<gdi2k> Walex: Thanks, will work on it. It's a bit tricky as it's a remote server and I'm very likely to lock mysefl out...
<Walex> gdi2k: well, you are connected via the Realtek cards obviously, and the driver module will be completely different.
<nictrasavios> SolidWorks works beautifully on VMWare!
<gdi2k> Walex: Yes, the existing cards are working at the moment. Going for the brute-force approach - having the onboard NICs disabled in BIOS and hoping it gets itself a DHCP address on reboot...
<Walex> gdi2k: why? That's an unncessary risk.
<ActionParsnip> gdi2k: you can tell an interface to get address via dhcp via dhclient eth1   etc
<gdi2k> Walex: I can re-enable it if need be, I have some remote hands
<Guest68122> can any one describe what wine does in one line? it takes the windows app and run its code? then converts the code to linux code? any sort of reverse engineering?
<ActionParsnip> Guest68122: its translates DirectX calls to native Linux calls
<Walex> gdi2k: or anyhow with 'ifup eth3', the problem is that you don't have an 'eth3' of course.
<Walex> gdi2k: wait a sec. let me look again at your stuff, I was a bit distracted.
<cfhowlett> Guest68122, what ActionParsnip said + "with varying degrees of success"
<ActionParsnip> Guest68122: Wine is a compatibility layer. It duplicates functions of Windows by providing alternative implementations of the DLLs that Windows programs call,[4] and a process to substitute for the Windows NT kernel
<ActionParsnip> Guest68122: source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29
<Walex> gdi2k: wait a sec. I just double checked and the DGE-528 has got a Realtek chip too :-)
<Guest68122> ActionParsnip,  cfhowlett  how wine knows the code without even knowing the code of the application?
<gdi2k> Walex: yes, it's all realtek, that's why I thought it's perhaps a conflict
<Walex> gdi2k: and I used to have a Realtek on a couple of machines. I vaguely remember that there is more than one Realtek driver, and/or it needs a parameter.
<ActionParsnip> Guest68122: thats where lots of trial and error and research comes in
<Walex> gdi2k: which kernel version have you got?
<NuSuey> Rory: guess you didn't have any more ideas.. yea
<Walex> gdi2k: also from http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ethernet-card-dge-528t-and-kernel-2-6-a-350564/ I see that the hw code for the card is 1186:4300
<Walex> gdi2k: and if you do 'grep 0x0*1186.0x0*4300 /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.pcimap' it will tell you which module supports it
<gdi2k> Walex: thanks, will check it out. Was hoping this was going to be super easy as the onboard ones were such a headache. Anyway, I disabled the onboards in BIOS, but no dice. It doesn't configure itself
<gdi2k> Walex: Will try when it comes back up on the onboard NCIs
<NerdKelly> If when installing ubuntu I create the /home directory on a seperate drive, can I preserve this should I need to re-install  sometime in the future?
<cfhowlett> NerdKelly, indeed.  that's the primary benefit of a dedicated /home.  just don't format it.
<ulrichard> Anybody an idea here, why gpg-agent starts without support for shh, even if configured in gpg-agent.conf? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187463
<NerdKelly> cool
<michael_> load r8101 module, but no eth0  device, any hint would be greatly appreciated
<NuSuey> is it okay to ask the same question which I asked a hour or so before, or is it considered rude?
<michael_> it is ubuntu 13.10
<gdi2k> Walex: Thanks for your help! A simple loading of r8169 did the trick. The onboard devices are using r8168
<gdi2k> Walex: Not understanding why that didn't happen automatically...
<NuSuey> I can't see the internal GPU HDMI output in 12.04, http://i.imgur.com/zpgLwpt.png .. got one Monitor in the DP, the other in the DVI .. and the HDMI is in the internal GPU on the mainboard ..http://i.imgur.com/H17DBa7.png (5) I see the splash-screen (or verbose if I enabled it) on the HMDI - but the system detects only the monitors on the primary GPU
<NuSuey> (everything works on 13.10 but not on 12.04)
<gdi2k> Walex: Follow up: I had blacklisted r8169 when I tried installing Realtek OEM drivers for the onboard devices. It all makes sense now! I'm a lemonhead. :/
<Blaster> anyone here use bitcoin-qt?  It keeps crashing on me, and I can't find anything in the debug.log
<lar4> Hi. I plugged in a second monitor of different resolution and now one monitor displays the opened windows and another displays the task and menu bars. How can I use each with a different desktop?
<michael_> sudo modprobe r8169, it does not have eth0  yet
<gdi2k> micheal_: try lspci -v it should tell you which module it needs
<lar4> forget the question, nevermind :)
<ulrichard> Blaster: bitcoin-qt started to crash on my underpowered devices some months ago. On machines with enough computing power and memory, I had no issues so far.
<Blaster> if bitcoin runs out of ram does it just crash?
<michael_> lspci -v,  no information about ethernet controller
<Blaster> I only have 1024 M allocated to that machine
<ulrichard> Blaster: I don't actually know why, but it usually hogged the CPU for a while and all of a sudden it crashed. After about every sixth crash, the block chain needed reindexing. So, I don't use it on these devices anymore.
<Blaster> I would have thought the software would be pretty reliable on ubuntu
<ulrichard> Blaster: That's probably not enough. You could try with bitcoind, but I don't think it makes much difference. Somebody told me to reduce the max connections, but I never actually tried.
<ulrichard> Blaster: A year ago, it even worked on an alix with only 256MB RAM.
<ActionParsnip> doesnt the cost of power outweigh the value of bitcoins?
<lucasredsn0w> hdon:here?
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, maybe with a ULV cluster
<ulrichard> ActionParsnip: only if you beleve outdated charts that still calculate with the power consumption of CPU's for mining.
<michael_> r8105e is an network chip integrated into onboard
<Blaster> ulrichard:  hasn't crashed since I updated to 2048 M
<Blaster> fingeys crossed
<michael_> lspci -v, no ethernet controller appear, ethernet controller is bad?
<ActionParsnip> michael_: try:   sudo lshw -C network
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<michael_> sudo lshw -C network, nothing output
<PebkacJones> test
<ActionParsnip> michael_: not even  'PCISYS' ?
<PebkacJones> :)
<michael_> PCISYS, it does appear, but no result
<ActionParsnip> michael_: wait, your PCI bus is slow
<michael_> pci bus is slow, how to do next
<ActionParsnip> michael_: wait, it will come
<michael_> it has done, then return back to command line
<ActionParsnip> michael_: or do you have your prompt back already?
<michael_> yes, back to prompt
<ActionParsnip> michael_: is the Ethernet enabled in BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> michael_: do you dual boot?
<michael_> single booot
<ActionParsnip> michael_: is the Ethernet enabled in BIOS?
<michael_> only  wake on boardlan, no the ethernet enable option in BIOS
<ActionParsnip> michael_: are the lights flashing around the RJ45 port?
<michael_> the flashing is lighting
<ResQue> how can i change the grub resolution form the grub shell?
<michael_> the lights is on around the RJ45 port
<ActionParsnip> michael_: thats good. Are there any lines in dmesg relating to the interface?
<michael_> in dmesg , there are two lines
<ActionParsnip> michael_: what do they say>
<michael_> realtek: no valid ssid, checking pincfg 0x40a4c601 for nid 0x1d
<michael_> realtek: enabling init ASM_ID=0xc601 CODEC_ID=10ec0662
<michael_> not any others
<michael_> what should i check
<michael_> what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> michael_: is this a new NIC?
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc > Guest68122
<ubottu> Guest68122, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc > Guest9161
<ubottu> Guest9161, please see my private message
<michael_> it is a new NIC
<michael_> integrated NIC
<ActionParsnip> michael_: could be faulty, tried a new PCI slowe?
<ActionParsnip> slot*
<ActionParsnip> michael_: oh, integrated
<michael_> yes,integrated nic
<Guest9161> hello
<Guest9161> whats up guys
<shuvarek> the sky?
<Guest9161> sky
<Guest9161> what does mean ?
<shuvarek> look up and you will see :)
<michael_> oh, it may be faulty
<cfhowlett> Guest9161, what is your ubuntu issue?
<shuvarek> (maybe before you have to go outside)
<shuvarek> cfhowlett:  my issue is that xfce crashing but and I even thought about using unity
<cfhowlett> shuvarek, are you in ubuntu or xubuntu?
<shuvarek> but I need to have some kind controls which shows me internet/memory/disk usage
<ActionParsnip> shuvarek: conky can do that
<shuvarek> and not conky as I would like to see it when I use other applications
<shuvarek> Problem is I use computer with small memory
<Guest9161> ./joined #linuxac
<shuvarek> and when it started slowing down, I cannot see the conky
<shuvarek> I need something what I can see everytime on panel, like in previous gnome, or xfce
<shuvarek> Is it possible in unity?
<Guest9161> ./joine#linuxac
<Pusztito> blackpanther.hu
<shuvarek> I am on xubuntu, but when I talk to much about other de on that chanel they told me that it is off-topic
<shuvarek> so I came here because I think about unity too
<cfhowlett> shuvarek, try lxde
<cfhowlett> shuvarek, should be marginally lighter than xfce
<shuvarek> I am using it (not now) but when I had the problem I installed it, but it is too primitive for my liking
<shuvarek> even keyboard layoout I have to do from console
<Ben64> shuvarek: well what are the specs of your computer
<shuvarek> Ben64:  netbook samsung nc110
<Ben64> yeah you should be running lxde
<shuvarek> nice small thing, I have few systems on it (but usually use only one)
<cfhowlett> shuvarek, xubuntu / lubuntu are your recommended options
<Rory> !pm > nuclearnadal
<ubottu> nuclearnadal, please see my private message
<shuvarek> I thought also about mate, trinity, e17/18 and unity
<shuvarek> Ben64:  even in xfce I put one panel on the left (like in unity) so I can have more space to read
<shuvarek> Ben64:  and I like xfce, but it crashes too much
<shuvarek> Ben64:  has this same problem before when I used 12.04 (now on 13.10)
<cfhowlett> shuvarek, find/fix the reason for the crashes or try the other DE's
<shuvarek> cfhowlett:  what about unity, how much ram it needs, and is it possible to do what I ask on beginning?
<shuvarek> cfhowlett:  (see the processor/memory/network ussage)
<Ben64> you're not going to have a fun time with an atom and 1GB of ram on unity
<compdoc> some ppl have a lower threashold for fun than others
<shuvarek> Ben64:  so probably try with e17/18 or other
<shuvarek> Ben64:  will see
<cfhowlett> shuvarek, unity is highly demanding which is why almost everyone will recommend you use an alternate DE.  xfce and lxde are known light alternatives
<shuvarek> cfhowlett:  I used to try bodhi linux some time ago (maybe one or few years) and it was interesting
<shuvarek> cfhowlett:  do not remember why I did not use it, if I have any problem with it, so maybe it is time to give it a try
<cfhowlett> shuvarek, unlike many, you are clearly comfortable with installing and testing alternate DE's.  Kudos.  Try them all - they're free.  When you find the one you like, keep it!  Best of luck to you.
<shuvarek> cfhowlett:  thakns
<Ruler-> how do i take screenshot of current window. alt + printscreen takes screenshot of the "type your command" bar
<Rory> Ruler-: Usability papercut. I use something like Shutter
<RedLyle> hello
<aptget> hello RedLyle
<RedLyle> I am new to ubuntu and just found the irc
<aptget> RedLyle: welcome to ubuntu...by the way what is your irc client you're using now? irssi / weechat / xchat etc?
<RedLyle> xchat
<RedLyle> i just installed a newer version of linux (Pinguy) and have been playing around in it
<MonkeyDust> RedLyle: unfortunately, pinguy is not supported here
<RedLyle> is there a chat that does have users with pinguy?
<Quest> can linux install on bsd FSs?
<aptget> RedLyle: i am not sure... try #pinguy
<MonkeyDust> RedLyle: #pinguyos
<RedLyle> thanks
<philinux> #PinguyOS
<philinux> MonkeyDust;~ seems they use capitals
<Rory> philinux: Channel names are case-insensitive
<philinux> Rory;~ ah ok - probably good idea that
<enbergj> why doesn't reinstalling MySQL actually reinstall properly? I do apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.5, rm -rf /etc/mysql /var/lib/mysql, and then apt-get install mysql-server-5.5, and then starting the service will fail because the table mysql.host doesn't exist?
<Rory> enbergj: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common mysql-client-5.5 mysql-server-5.5
<enbergj> but why would I uninstall mysql-client and mysql-common to uninstall the server, that makes no sense at all
<Rory> You could manually run sudo dpkg --reconfigure mysql-server
<Rory> enbergj: And I think there's a command mysql_install_db
<mayo> could not find libjava.so on ubuntu 13.10
<Rory> !details | mayo
<ubottu> mayo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mayo> Ok. I freshly installed Ubuntu 13.10. I installed Java using webupd8 instructions. When I run "java -version", the result is fine. But when I run "javac -version", two errors occurred.
<jack> will trusty be LTS?
<mayo> 1. could not find libjava.so
<Rory> mayo: Did you actually install javac?
<Rory> mayo: The java packages to run java programs, and the javac packages to compile java programs are different
<jack> Rory, will trusty be LTS?
<Rory> jack: yes
<mayo> Error: could not find libjava.so
<Rory> !lts
<mayo> Error: Could not find Java SE Runtime Environment.
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<enbergj> I dunno, I tried that purge and then install, but it seems to freeze during install .. I'll give it a few more min, but it's already been a few min
<jack> cool, thx
<Rory> mayo: sudo apt-get install javac
<mayo> Unable to locate package javac
<ChromeOS> Fear God or Perish
<Rory> ChromeOS: Not here thanks
<enbergj> isn't that openjdk-7-jdk or something like that?
<Rory> yeah I think so
<Rory> !find javac
<ubottu> Found: javacc, javacc-doc, libjavacc-maven-plugin-java, libplexus-compiler-javac-java
<ChromeOS> If you dont fear God and obey the son there will be wrath(John 3:36)
<BluesKaj> he's baaaack !
<mayo> No. It is java-7-oracle
<mayo> libjava.so is found
<mayo> Rory
<ActionParsnip> ChromeOS: this is support, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Rory> mayo: java-7-oracle is only from that PPA and doesn't include a compiler
<ChromeOS> ActionParsnip: no
<ChromeOS> ActionParsnip: If you dont fear God and obey the son there will be wrath(John 3:36)
<ActionParsnip> ChromeOS: then kindly be quiet or assist others
<ChromeOS> If you dont fear God and obey the son there will be wrath(John 3:36)If you dont fear God and obey the son there will be wrath(John 3:36)
<ActionParsnip> !ops | ChromeOS
<ubottu> ChromeOS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ActionParsnip> ChromeOS: bye
<mayo> Rory is there way to remove the java installed so far and for afresh
<Rory> mayo: You don't need to remove anything. The java compiler and the java runtime are different
<Rory> mayo: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<impradeepy> mayo:http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<vaibhav> hi
<Rory> impradeepy: No need to download things from websites, there's a package in the repositories
<Guest47781> what is the current state of Bluray playback in Ubuntu? All I find is from 2012 or earlier, I'd like to know if there were advances and if we can playback normally
<impradeepy> rory:just to tell whether he needs to develep java progms or just the java run time environment
<mayo> Rory: I installed same thing on 12.04LTS. It worked then. But now, it nags me off
<Rory> You'll have to be more specific mayo
<mayo> impradeepy: I want both
<Rory> mayo: to run java programs it's openjdk-7-jre - to compile java programs it's openjdk-7-jdk
<jack> Guest47781, better ask the mplayer devs
<jnhghy> I'm having a hard time making php work with sqlite, I've even reinsatlled php and all the modules but still no go... can anyone help?
<Guest47781> jack, is there a channel over freenode?
<mayo> Rory: Does Eclipse support Open JDK?
<Rory> mayo: Can you please run "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk && javac -version" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com so I can see the problem?
<Rory> mayo: Yes
<Rory> mayo: OpenJDK is the reference implementation
<impradeepy> mayo:rory just told you  as he said you need to be more specific regarding your needs
<Rory> mayo: Did you run those commands? Did it produce an error?
<g105b> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 and would really like to get some support using Wine to set up a new IMAP mail account for use in Outlook 2010. When I run control.exe, I can open the usual Mail settings window, but when it comes to typing the server configuration this is all I get: http://i.imgur.com/bgPRJPS.png The fields are not drawn correctly, and clicking on next crashes the application.
<mayo> Rory:I did not install another related package. I installed and it worked fine. Thank You for your guidance.
<Rory> you're welcome mayo
<Rory> g105b: I'd ask in #winehq if I were you, they might be able to help better
<jp-> or use thunderbird which has way better imap support than any version of outlook.
<jack> Guest47781, no clue sorry
<jp-> or even evolution which is also better with imap.
<Mr_Quist> hi guys
<Mr_Quist> i have a quick question, i need a fast way to change ~5000 0755 files to 0644
<Mr_Quist> is there a way to list all 0755 files from a certain directory and push them into "chmod 0644" ?
<enbergj> Mr_Quist: find /path/to/fonder -perm 0755 -exec chmod 0644 {} \;
<enbergj> *folder
<Mr_Quist> cool
<Mr_Quist> thats what i was looking for
<Mr_Quist> thanks enbergj :)
<enbergj> wait
<enbergj> if you don't want it to touch directories, add -type f
<enbergj> after the path
<Mr_Quist> ah cool
<Mr_Quist> so "{}" is a placeholder for the arguments returned from "find" ?
<enbergj> yes
<Mr_Quist> and \; is a command delimiter on the "-exec"
<enbergj> find is one of the most useful tools in linux, worth learning
<enbergj> yes
<Mr_Quist> so it execs chmod 0644 file1;chmod 0644 file2;chmod 0644 file3;
<Mr_Quist> cool :)
<enbergj> something like that
<Mr_Quist> i know find indeed
<Mr_Quist> didn't know how to pass variables / references properly
<Mr_Quist> cheers :D
<enbergj> you can optimize that with \+ at the end iirc, which gives the command as many arguments as it can until reaching the max length or something
<Pici> Mr_Quist: Be aware, that -exec doesn't do well with filenames with spaces in them.
<Mr_Quist> it doesn't
<Mr_Quist> ?
<Mr_Quist> okay
<Mr_Quist> now if i were to search for certain files with extensions
<Mr_Quist> i know i can use the * as a wildcard
<Mr_Quist> but what if i want it to be recursive?
<enbergj> well you can put quotes around the {} and it should work
<Pici> Mr_Quist: use -name or -iname "*.foo"
<Mr_Quist> find public/images -name *.png -perm 0644
<ezt3612> Mr_Quist: you must quote
<Mr_Quist> will show all .png's in public/images (and child nodes) with permission 0644 ?
<ezt3612> find public/images -name "*.png" -perm 0644
<enbergj> put quotes around "*.png"
<Mr_Quist> find public/scripts -iname "*.png" -perm 0644 -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<Mr_Quist> cool
<Stanley00> actually, single quote will work better :D
<enbergj> Mr_Quist: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/422963/removing-directories-with-spaces-with-bash
<ezt3612> Mr_Quist: otherwise the shell can possibly expand *.png to a list of filename of the current dir
<enbergj> Mr_Quist: on a side note, why do you want to add the execute bit to PNGs?
<ezt3612> good question :)
<Mr_Quist> oh the problem is that i've built ~ 5000 JS files
<Mr_Quist> (on windows, damnit)
<Mr_Quist> so my git whines about file permission changes
<enbergj> usually that stinks like trying to hack a CGI system by uploading images ;)
<Mr_Quist> now with checkout -- i'd remove my changes as well
<Mr_Quist> so i want to put back the original file perms
<enbergj> yeah, so your actual case is *.js and from 0755 to 0644? ;)
<Mr_Quist> damnit
<Mr_Quist> yes
<Mr_Quist> hahah
<enbergj> well using those args might work produce a more desirable result ;)
<Mr_Quist> hahah yeah i just thuoght of that
<Mr_Quist> im sorry, im in my rehab phase of energydrinks
<Mr_Quist> thanks anyway :)
<amitprakash> Hi, I am getting a name 'WSGIPythonHome' is not defined, how do I resolve this?
<Mr_Quist> i think i just leveled up on *nix CLI
<Mr_Quist> apt-get install python*
<Mr_Quist> im kidding amitprakash don't do that
<enbergj> don't do that
<enbergj> amitprakash: step 1) give us more information
<Mr_Quist> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8660896/mod-wsgi-isnt-honoring-wsgipythonhome
<amitprakash> enbergj, woudl you like the wsgi file in question?
<Mr_Quist> i quote "Your mod_wsgi is likely compiled against a different Python version than you are trying to force it to use. "
<amitprakash> Mr_Quist, is that from SO ? :P
<enbergj> amitprakash: no
<Mr_Quist> amitprakash, yes.
<enbergj> !details | amitprakash
<ubottu> amitprakash: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<enbergj> ah, that worked
<enbergj> so yeah .. you're basically saying "I got error X" .. not what you were trying to do, what gave the error, what version are you running, etc.
<enbergj> amitprakash: also http://serverfault.com/questions/235621/where-do-i-place-the-wsgipythonhome-directive-in-the-httpd-conf-file
<Mr_Quist> enbergj, perhaps "Google first" would be a more fitting answer :P
<enbergj> some people consider jfgi to be a rude answer
<samjam4ubu> Need help 4 ubuntu 12.04 multiboot
<samjam4ubu> about grub settings for windows7
<MonkeyDust> let's hear it, samjam4ubu
<samjam4ubu> yes
<goxl> JOIN
<goxl> JOIN ubuntu-cn
<Pici> goxl: /join #ubuntu-cn
<goxl> thk
<MonkeyDust> samjam4ubu: keep it in the channel please
<MonkeyDust> !pm | samjam4ubu
<ubottu> samjam4ubu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<samjam4ubu> i am new user
<amitprakash> enbergj, oh damn, was putting it in the wsgi file
<amitprakash> enbergj, thank you
<Walex> gdi2k: /w 4
<Walex> oops
<Coryn> so if I want a binary to be accessible all the time, is it wrong to put it in /bin/ ?
<Coryn> or perhaps /usr/bin/ is where I want to put it?
<stormy98_> hey, wonder if you can help, i've got a imac running ubuntu as a server *test server* it had desktop installed so i done apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop^ rebooted the server, nowi get keneral panic not synicn gvfa unable to moun root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ActionPa1snip> stormy98_: removing the metapackage doesnt remove it's deps
<ActionPa1snip> stormy98_: all you did was remove the metapackage
<stormy98_> vfs cannot open root device mapper/nagios--vg-root or unkown bloke(0,0): error -6 , please append the coorect root= boot option here are the avialable partitions:, 0b00 104875 sro driver: so
<ActionPa1snip> stormy98_: if you want to remove the GUI then remove Xorg and the rest will fail deps and be removed
<stormy98_> so why not has it broken the parittion boot?
<clarkk> I am trying to compile and install the vdpau libs, using configure, make install, install. It reports that "Libraries have been installed in: /usr/local/lib/vdpau".  How do I enable my system to use them, please?
<ikonia> clarkk: what do you mean enable your system to use the
<stormy98_> ah ok, but it doesn't boot up,a nd has been fine, not it will not boot cause of it not being able to mount  /mapper/nagios--vg-root
<ikonia> clarkk: what are you expecting to happen after you install them
<ikonia> stormy98_: that looks like your root file system, or at least the root directory for your nagios install
<clarkk> ikonia: I'm hoping that flash won't crash every time I view a flash video in my browser. This was the case with previous versions of the nvidea driver and vdpau libs
<stormy98_> thats what i thought, but how do i fix it! or have i just fooked the server!
<ikonia> clarkk: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are doing
<clarkk> ikonia: how do I ensure that the libs are utilised?
<ikonia> stormy98_: that language is uncalled for, and unwelcome
<ikonia> stormy98_: why can't it mount the file system ?
<ikonia> clarkk: utilized by what ?
<stormy98_> sorry! for the rude words
<clarkk> ikonia: at all?
<ikonia> clarkk: something has to use them for them to be used
<stormy98_> on boot up it says, cannt open root device mmapper/nagios--vg-root or unknown block(0,0); eroor -6 then please append a correct root boot option here are the avaliable parititons, 0b00 1040575 sro driver: sr, kernel panic - not syncing vs unable to mount root fs on unkonown-block(0,0);
<ikonia> stormy98_: ok, so either the the volume group is not active (corruption ?) he file system is damaged on it
<ikonia> stormy98_: what disks are in that volume group ?
<stormy98_> I don't know, i'm guessing just the one parittion to be honnest
<ikonia> stormy98_: why don't you know ? is this your system ?
<stormy98_> it is mine, but i never configured it! the person before me who configured it left with no ducomentation, so i got to pick up the peices!
<ikonia> stormy98_: what have you done so far to try to recover it ?
<stormy98_> it has loads of kernels installed, like 10 or so, went through them and tried each one, also tried reocvery mode, tried to boot into single user mode as well same issue
<stormy98_> i could use /dev/mapper/sr0 as listed above but i don't knwo what that is
<ikonia> stormy98_: sr0 is normally a cdrom
<stormy98_> ah ok
<ikonia> stormy98_: I think you need to boot from an external media to try to get a look at how the system is setup
<ikonia> stormy98_: trying to boot a root file system on volume manager control that is damaged is going to go nowhere
<clarkk> I want to start again. I have used configure, make install and install to compile and install a library. How do I remove that library?
<stormy98_> to be honnest I would be 99.9% sure that it will onyl have  one parition setup.
<ikonia> clarkk: you can try make uninstall or manually remove the files
<stormy98_> ikonia: what would be best progarms to use to check the system then.
<ikonia> stormy98_: the best programs ?
<ikonia> stormy98_: "a shell"
<stormy98_> haha stupid question 1 to me, I knew you would say that haha!
<clarkk> ikonia: where will the uninstall file be placed?
<ikonia> clarkk: there is no uinstall file
<stormy98_> cheers ikonia will go have a play!
<stormy98_> I suppose a live cd / usb key would be a good start.
<ikonia> stormy98_: that will work - just remember, the volume groups will not show up until you get them imported in your live media
<moparisthebest_> can't you do something to 2 internet connections (like wifi and ethernet) so that your connection goes across both and if you disconnect one or the other it doesn't disconnect any existing connections?
<moparisthebest_> I *thought* it was called bridging but that's not right
<ikonia> moparisthebest_: the overhead of that sort of setup at home is not workth it
<ikonia> that is not bridging no
<stormy98_> ok thanks ikonia will go have a play :)
<moparisthebest_> whats it called?
<clarkk> ok thanks ikonia
<ikonia> moparisthebest_: bonding
<moparisthebest_> ah that's the word, thanks ikonia
<bibi234> what can I do to deal with bots trying to request /phpmyadmin /wp-admin etc. on a webserver?
<no1peanut> Hi :) - I seem to have an issue with 13.10 over earlier versions with the layout of php configuration files. It seems like the folder that used to exist /etc/php5/conf.d no longer exist - I have some scripts that use this location. Does anyone know how and why this has changed and if there is a new layout to follow ?
<ActionPa1snip> no1peanut: would a symlink fix it?
<ikonia> bibi234: block it - change the url, setup port knocking, setup bad bots processes on apache
<moparisthebest_> bibi234: you could setup htdigest authentication in front of them?
<moparisthebest_> or do what I do and move /phpmyadmin if you can, to /phpmyadminbalbnthoaeu/ or whatever
<ikonia> moparisthebest_: using the default url is "exploiting 101"
<ikonia> moparisthebest_: sorry, wrong person
<no1peanut> ActionPa1snip: most likely - but I would like to know why this has changed
<moparisthebest_> no problem, I agree :)
<no1peanut> I am not just trying to fix my immidiate problem - I would like to know why this has changed
<bibi234> ikonia: I'm not using the default URL, but those errors are polluting some log files, so I was wondering if there are some tools to block them?
<somsip> bibi234: look into 'Fail2Ban'
<moparisthebest_> if you aren't using those URL's at all, you can just block them
<ikonia> bibi234: well, either setup ignore on the logs, block that url, or look at badbots for fail2ban
<ikonia> or some other port knocking
<moparisthebest_> or write a script to grep logs for IPs accessing those URLs, and iptables ban them
<ikonia> "bad bots"
<somsip> moparisthebest_: that is fail2ban...
<moparisthebest_> if no legit IP should be accessing those URLs, you should be able to safely ban them all
<MonkeyDust> no1peanut: 600+ people in ##php (that's double #)
<vininim> what is the stock twitter ap in 13.10?
<bibi234> somsip: ok thanks this tool looks perfect
<ikonia> vininim: http://www.twitter.com
<vininim> :3, gwibber knocked off?
<somsip> bibi234: and as for WP with this, you might find this useful. I think it's still relevant http://is.gd/0vAJYm
<ikonia> no idea
<no1peanut> MonkeyDust: thx ..
<ActionPa1snip> vininim: isnt itcalled 'friends' now or something like that
<ActionPa1snip> vininim: gwibber is in the repos if you want it
<MonkeyDust> "Gwibber is a social networking client for GNOME. It supports Facebook, Twitter, Identi.ca, StatusNet, FriendFeed, Qaiku, Flickr, and Digg."
<bibi234> somsip: I don't use wordpress, but those nasty bots are still trying :)
<vininim> I know, just wondering if I should change my modus operandi if I want to give feedback on stock ubuntu
<somsip> bibi234: ok. The filters in that post can still be adapted anyhoo. Good luck
<ActionPa1snip> vininim: why is 'stock ubuntu' a thing?
<vininim> at some point of developlment "social networking" was a "thing"
<ActionPa1snip> vininim: if you prefer an app for a particular task, use it
<vininim> I have a lot of things tweaked, just wondering if they decide for something differnt for twitter beside gwibber
<vininim> I know, I just want to know "stock twitter access". if it's the site, I've been doing it for a while and gave some feedback on gwibber when it was stock. Wondering if it got replaced :)
<no1peanut> Hi :) - I seem to have an issue with 13.10 over earlier versions with the layout of php configuration files. It seems like the folder that used to exist /etc/php5/conf.d no longer exist - I have some scripts that use this location. Does anyone know how and why this has changed and if there is a new layout to follow ? (Already asked php guys ... they say it is an ubuntu specific thing)
<nuclearnadal> I just installed fresh copy of ubuntu and then it asked for login password and I logged in successfully but when I try to do su in terminal and then try to enter password then it is showing authentication error :-(
<nuclearnadal> what to do now please help me
<ikonia> nuclearnadal: you don't do "su"
<ikonia> !sudo | nuclearnadal
<ubottu> nuclearnadal: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nuclearnadal> ikonia: how to open root in terminal ?
<nuclearnadal> root account*
<ikonia> nuclearnadal: you don't, you use sudo and read the links just provided
<jack> nuclearnadal, sudo su -
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you don't do that
<jack> :P
<ikonia> jack: it's not funny giving bad/wrong advice
<nuclearnadal> okay ikonia ,
<vininim> why is is bad? sudo su - saves typing on subsequent commands
<jack> bad/wrong? it's terribly useful, for smart people
<ikonia> jack: no, it's really not
<Coryn> uniq < a > a  .. will that conflict or is the change correctly saved a?
<ikonia> vininim: it can mess up your environment as it will put temporary files/session files in /root - which you can't access when you are not root.
<vininim> erm
<Rory> Coryn: Best way is probably to try it on dummy data
<vininim> well, I guess you have a point, since I don't know what user sudo would put on temporary files
<vininim> but if it was root, it's the same problem
<ikonia> vininim: the point is your exeucuting it as your user with root permissions, the other way is you are root
<mernilio> Hi guys!
<Rory> The most important thing is to never run Sussudio
<Rory> Because that summons Phil Collins
<ikonia> vininim: (the bottom line)
<mernilio> Correct me if im wrong, but did Obama said Ubuntu today, while visiting Africa today for the Mandela funeral?
<sseehh_> http://docs.mongodb.org/v2.2/reference/operator/
<mernilio> Im pretty sure he did :-)
<ikonia> mernilio: that is nothing to do with this channel
<vininim> kind of does
<vininim> the choice of the distrbution name
<mernilio> ikonia:  except for the namn....
<ikonia> vininim: this is a channel for ubuntu linux - support, not "anyone who says the word ubuntu in any context"
<jack> lol
<vininim> you're write just because of support, because discussing the meaning of ubuntu (starting from choice of naming) is on-topic on ubuntu related :)
<Rory> mernilio: Good offtopic chat channels are #ubuntu-offtopic (official) and #club-nomicon (unofficial)
<vininim> *right
<the_drow> Has anyone encountered the "waiting for more than 60 seconds for network configuration" message on boot?
<ikonia> vininim: sorry, I'm not being clear "it is nothing to do with this channel - please drop it"
<mernilio> Rory: Thanks! :-)
<the_drow> I worked around it by starting up the network-manager after the boot but is there a better fix which can make the message go away.
<helmut_> hi
<Rory> Hello helmut_
<Coryn> vininim: ignore ikonia, he's having a period. What was your question? :)
<kevin> hey
<daftykins> hi
<Guest67270> hello
<Guest67270> how connect micromax mmx377g in linux mint
<DJones> !mint | Guest67270
<ubottu> Guest67270: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<juboba> I've been running mathematica7 for some time. After my upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 when I run mathematica my X session crashes (this happens with any WM or DE). I'm looking at the Xorg.0.log but I see nothing related. I tried running the X server with xinit or startx to check the console but as soon as I run mathematica it all crashes and I have to REISUB to reboot. Any ideas?
<jan>  JOIN <Channel>
<glitsj16> juboba: seems to be a confirmed bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1249696 .. several users with nvidia gpu report a fix by upgrading the nvidia drivers
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1249696 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mathematica crashes X on start in 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> juboba: did you upgrade to 12.10, then to 13.04 then to 13.10 using the web, or did you do a clean install of Saucy from CD?
<juboba> ActionParsnip, I upgraded to 12.10 and to 13.04 before getting to 13.10
<juboba> glitsj16, thanks! I will
<ActionParsnip> juboba: cool, just checking :)
<Touhou11> juboba: If you're new to the recent versions of Ubuntu, the adverts/tracking can be disabled: https://fixubuntu.com/
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello guys!
<Wiz_KeeD> A very nice member has chosen to guide me through the proccess of installing ubuntu alongside windows in uefi mode and I don't want to mess up on the partitioning part, can someone give me some extra help just to be sure?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192875&p=12870256#post12870256
<mjc> hi
<Wiz_KeeD> 20Gb ext4 Ubuntu '/' (mountpoint='/', is where the installer will install ubuntu filesystem... its like Win C:
<mjc> where chat about direct connect clients?
<daftykins> *GB
<Guilt> hello all
<Wiz_KeeD> so I set New size (Mib): 20000 Align to: MiB Create as Primary Partition File System: ext4?
<Guilt> i'm trying to delete files fast, so i'm asking what's the good way to do it
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, think you can assist on this one? I trust you more since I know you have experience
<Guilt> caveats: it's very process heavy, and i need speed
<Guilt> i'm doing something like
<mjc> What DC client is bestest?
<Guilt> find /mnt/data/$dir -type f -mtime +$TIME -print0 | xargs -0 -n $PARL -P $PROC rm "{}"
<juboba> how so Touhou11 ?
<Guilt> without the "{}"
<Guilt> but the -0 does not work correctly, don't see rm being invoked correctly
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone please?
<mjc> HEY?
<Touhou11> juboba: The latest versions of Ubuntu come with adverts and tracking built-in. But it's possible to disable them if you don't like such features
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody? nada
<mjc> Any here?
<koyetsu> what's up
<impradeepy> hello
<Rory> Touhou11: Is this like your job or something?
<ebhtura_> Guilt: doesn't xargs -0 wait for all its input i.e. the find to complete before forking the rm?
<BenZur> hi. I am new to ubuntu. How can I copy data from a smb://bla/ drive to my home folder using bash or a tool (to bulk-process and repeat it easily)
<Touhou11> Rory: Why would it be my job? That does not make sense
<Gr1m> BenZur: if it is mounted on ~/.gvfs/ it can be copied like any other directory/files
<usr13> BenZur: cp should do it.
<usr13> BenZur: rsync  as well, I would suppose.
<usr13> BenZur: Is the share on a MS-Windows server?
<Wiz_KeeD> usr13, do you think  you can help me with partitioning in gparted please?
<koyetsu> BenZur since you are copying from a windows machine why not just install samba server share a dir then drag and drop from your windows machine
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Sure.
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks a lot m8!
<BenZur> usr13: yes
<BenZur> koyetsu, can you explain a bit more pls?
<Guilt> ebhtura_: i thought it streamed
<Guilt> like, waits for so many values and runs
<koyetsu> well since you are using samba that means the files you want are on a windows share. and it sounds like you are working from a shell on linux. why not just install the samba server then have it share out a folder. open it from windows then drag and drop from windows
<pip__> hi, I want to use a 3rd hard drive as  a shared ntfs data storage location for ubuntu & win 8.1. Must I shut down & reboot my rig to avoid data loss in win 8.1 or will a restart be okay?
<Rory> pip__: Define the difference between "shut down and reboot" and "restart"
<pip__> yeah - clear as mud that sorry
<Rory> pip__: Do you mean like a hard reboot?
<pip__> yeah, or a restart
<Rory> pip__: You should make sure the ntfs volume is cleanly unmounted, one way of doing that is shutting down/rebooting properly
<Rory> You shouldn't be hard-powering-off your system anyway
<koyetsu> one thing to note. when opening a samba share from windows if it asks for a username and pass you will need to put   computername\username in the username dialog so if your linux box it ubuntu and your username is BenZur you would put ubuntu\BenZur for your username
<pip__> oh gosh, I meant shoud I select "shutdown" & then fire the rig up again
<BenZur> install samba server on the server or is it an application to install locally on the linux desktop?
<pip__> or can I select "restart"
<koyetsu> you install it on your linux box
<pip__> does that make any sense?
<mjc> where DC channel?
<BenZur> where can I find it? apt-get?
<Rory> pip__: you can select restart
<pip__> for example, if I select restart from win or Ubuntu  I down have to push the power button to make the rig come on again
<koyetsu> yeah it's there i'm not 100% sure of the package name
<Beldar> !alis | mjc
<ubottu> mjc: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello Rory :)
<pip__> Rory: thanks that's kind of what I was hoping
<pip__> I'm planning to disable hibernation in win 8.1 too
<mjc> no work
<koyetsu> BenZur are you using a linuz desktop or a server cli?
<BenZur> desktop
<paracelso> hi
<koyetsu> then why are you asking about coping files from a shell?
<koyetsu> you should be able to just browse the windows share from the X desktop
<BenZur> yes thats possible
<BenZur> but how to automatically do this?
<MonkeyDust> koyetsu: some (or most) people prefer to use the shell, instead of GUI
<BenZur> i cannot use smb:
<koyetsu> but not most new users
<juboba> I updated the driver
<juboba> now I'm getting No screens found from X :(
<juboba> I updated the driver from the official privative driver
<juboba> should I use the one from the repos?
<nuclearnadal> what wrong I am doing here ?
<nuclearnadal> sun@sun-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./ amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run
<nuclearnadal> [sudo] password for sun:
<nuclearnadal> sudo: ./: command not found
<ikonia> !info ubuntu-zfs
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-zfs does not exist in saucy
<hggdh> nuclearnadal: there is no space between ./ and the file name
<MonkeyDust> !find zfs
<ubottu> Found: zfs-fuse
<koyetsu> nuclearnadal remove the space between ./ and amd
<d4rkt1m3s> uclearnadal: try using an exclamation point with no spaces.
<nuclearnadal> okl
<g3org3s> hey all, how can I list the windows shares on my network from ubuntu ?
<glitsj16> juboba: use the nvidia-319 package from the repos
<d4rkt1m3s> as in !amd-driver*
<beandog> g3kk3r: smbtree
<glitsj16> juboba: you mentioned earlier you are on 13.10 no?
<juboba> glitsj16, yes
<juboba> I'm installing the nvidia-319 package
<juboba> that should replace the one I just installed with the official installer right?
<beandog> er, g3org3s smbtree, or I prefer gigolo
<glitsj16> juboba: ok, make sure you purged anything you installed through manually install and you should be fine
<nuclearnadal> again same error :-/ sun@sun-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./amd.run
<juboba> glitsj16, how?
<nuclearnadal> [sudo] password for sun:
<nuclearnadal> sudo: ./amd.run: command not found
<juboba> glitsj16, aptitude is doing that
<juboba> It's removing the DKMS module and all that
<g3org3s> beandog: and how can i mount the shares please .
<g3org3s> ?
<beandog> g3org3s: use gigolo
<pip__> thanks again, ttfn
<Beldar> nuclearnadal, Why are you installing a proprietary?
<shams> hello guys , i have an issue on my ram, i am not using any program still its showing most of my ram is in use, is it compiz, if yes how do i uninstall it. screenshot > http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63794
<nuclearnadal> Beldar: I want to install driver for my ATI gfx card but I want catalyst control center too
<beandog> nuclearnadal: did you rename it to amd.run ?
<glitsj16> juboba: not sure, i never used aptitude .. but try to locate something like nvidia-uninstall in your system, i believe the official driver from nvidia has a way to do a clean uninstall
<nuclearnadal> beandog: yes I renamed iot
<beandog> nuclearnadal: and is it actually in that file
<beandog> er
<beandog> that directory
<nuclearnadal> yes beandog
<Beldar> nuclearnadal, proprietary is not supported or advised here.
<juboba> glitsj16, you don't use aptitude? what do you use?
<beandog> nuclearnadal: is it set as executable?
<Ari-Yang> nuclearbob: what graphics card do you have?
<nuclearnadal> I have ATI radeon hd6570
<nuclearnadal> beandog: let me check whether it is exe or not
<glitsj16> juboba: apt-get and synaptic, mainly out of habit, i wasn't infering there's something wrong with aptitude
<impradeepy> nuclearnadal: i think you shoul ask in #hardwares
<beandog> it's running a binary problem, not a hardware one
<glitsj16> juboba: hang on, do you still have the *.run file from nvidia on your machine?
<juboba> glitsj16, I use apt-get (supposed it was a shortcut for aptitude)
<impradeepy> ok my mistake
<juboba> glitsj16, yes
<Ari-Yang> nuclearnadal: why do you want to install fglrx? it has terrible 2d acceleration
<Ari-Yang> nuclearnadal: and there's a change you could break your system (no graphics at all)
<Ari-Yang> after installing it that is
<shams> hello guys , i have an issue on my ram, i am not using any program still its showing most of my ram is in use, is it compiz, if yes how do i uninstall it, any help please. screenshot > http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63794
<juboba> glitsj16, now mathematica works!
<juboba> thanks a lot glitsj16
<g3org3s> beandog: thanks alot ^^
<beandog> another satisifed customer
<shams> :)
<glitsj16> juboba: ok, i think you can use 'sudo sh </path/to/NVIDIA-Linux-*.run --uninstall' to purge it before installing from repos
<glitsj16> juboba: cool, you're welcome
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please help me out with partitioning? I am following this guide from a helpful community member and I want to be sure I don't mess things up
<Wiz_KeeD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192875&p=12870256#post12870256
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't get the Free space preceding (MiB) Align to: and all that
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: don't worry about it
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: just go with default settings and you'll be fine
<Wiz_KeeD> you sure?
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: completely
<Wiz_KeeD> where will hte label come up?
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: you can always set the label, at any time, on any partition
<beandog> well, except swap
<shams> hello is there anybody who can help me please.
<Wiz_KeeD> beandog, I see...it did not ask me anything about mount point...
<Wiz_KeeD> I started gparted in the live cd...should I use the one in the installer?
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: well, yah, that's a different part of your os.  What are you trying to do, if I may ask
<Ari-Yang> nuclearnadal: if you insist on installing fglrx, then by all means, go on ahead... But I warn you that your system is most likely going to break. I'm curious to find out why you want to install it anyway...
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: yah, use the installer.
<Wiz_KeeD> It's all in the thread beandog
<stormy98_> ikonia: i've got boot live cd in place, i've looked and /dev/mapper/nagios-vg-root exisits and is lsym linked to ../../dm-0
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: tl;dr :)
<doomlord_> anyone know off hand how well ubuntu runs on a surface pro 2
<Wiz_KeeD> tl dr? too long...doctor? XD
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: didn't read
<Wiz_KeeD> haha ok
<Wiz_KeeD> intall ubuntu alongside windows in uefi crap
<stormy98_> it's a mint live cd, i run a integrity and all come back ok
<Wiz_KeeD> ubuntu does not recognise ubuntu and I get a lot of wierd stuff in the bootloader when I mak fix
<beandog> Wiz_KeeD: oh, uefi? then I dunno man, never done it.  There could be some funkiness there.
<shams> hello is there anybody who can help me please ?
<Wiz_KeeD> there is a lot of funkiness
<beandog> :(
<beandog> sorry man
<Beldar> shams, State the issue to the channel for help.
<shams> Beldar, i am sorry, i am new to this chat too, i guess i am in the ubuntu channel no ?
<dougl> shams, what do you run?
<shams> Xchat
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dougl> what version of linux
<shams> hello guys , i have an issue on my ram, i am not using any program still its showing most of my ram is in use, is it compiz, if yes how do i uninstall it, any help please. screenshot > http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63794
<shams> 12.04
<beandog> shams: it's probably just reserving it.  It's fine.  don't worry about it.
<beandog> If your swap starts getting used a lot, *then* you have a problem.
<Ari-Yang> shams: what DE/flavor are you using?
<shams> DE/flavor ?
<beandog> shams: yah, looked at your pic ... you are totally fine.
<Ari-Yang> !DE > shams
<ubottu> shams, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> shams: bit weird how its running 4 times
<ActionParsnip> shams: you are only using 600Mb RAM and zero pagefile
<ActionParsnip> shams: free -m   is a bit mre readable (megabytes)
<shams> shams@ubuntu:~$ free -m
<shams>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<shams> Mem:          3886       3292        594          0       1131       1345
<Pici> don't paste here.
<maujhsn> Does anyone know why "ubuntu-12.04"creates two entries for "cdrom" in settings>Repositories>Other Sortware of the synaptic package manager?
<shuvarek> hello, how to add another user to sudoers?
<beandog> shuvarek: visudo
<shams> ActionParsnip, thank you, i am glad i am ok, I was worried because i can not render a scene in blender it crashed due to memory issu.
<Pici> shuvarek: easiest method is to add them to the sudo group.
<ActionParsnip> shams: sudo usermod -a -G sudo username
<beandog> oh, that too.
<Pici> shuvarek: or admin group, if you are on an older release of Ubuntu
<shuvarek> yes I did the second (add to sudo group) and still not work
<MonkeyDust> shuvarek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Allowing_other_users_to_run_sudo
<Pici> shuvarek: That user will need to log back in for the changes to take effect.
<beandog> uh not really
<shuvarek> Pici:  thaks, will try
<beandog> you could do su - username
<beandog> or
<beandog> wait
<beandog> is that it?
<FloodBot1> beandog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beandog> yah that was right.
<beandog> logging back in is easier though
<ActionParsnip> beandog: su only swiutches user, it does not give it sudo access
<beandog> ActionParsnip: it does solve the problem of getting you into your new groups
<beandog> but only for that console session
<beandog> not desktop
<ActionParsnip> beandog: absolutely, a full log off and log in is needed, just as in windows
<beandog> you just use su to switch to your own user
<beandog> ActionParsnip: agreed, I'm just being pedantic.
<shuvarek> beandog:  sorry I haven't use windows for years, but yes I will relog myself to see the effect
<shuvarek> thanks everyone
<Wiz_KeeD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192875&p=12870256#post12870256 can anyone vouch for this method, using gparted first then ubuntu installer?
<MonkeyDust> beandog: you're better off than I: i'm arrogant
<beandog> MonkeyDust: heh.  we all have our faults I guess.
<Wiz_KeeD> Also does anyone know why Windows does not detect the operating system? but it has in the past?  same notebook same configuration *God knows what changed until then*
<beandog> MonkeyDust: I'm so used to explaining how to answer a specific question.
<beandog> MonkeyDust: not filtering it through a desktop point-of-view
<ActionParsnip> beandog: np duder :)
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: do you mean, since you made a dual boot you cannot boot windows?
<maujhsn> join #xchat
<beandog> /join
<imghost> guys please help i am using 12.04.3lts i do not why my copy dialog got frozen, but file is copying i did reboot but same frozen copy dialog boz
<MonkeyDust> imghost: better use rsync --progress to copy large files
<beandog> rsync ftw
<imghost> ok,thankyou i was copying from windows to ubuntu using lan by sharing public folder
<ActionParsnip> imghost: look into socket options in smb.conf too, they can make things nicer :)
<dougl> would a raid configuration make my disk access faster?
<beandog> if it was striped
<beandog> which is ... pretty dangerous raid level.
<beandog> one drive dies, all your stuff goes poof
<imghost> ok. will try good to know and learn the suggestions thanku all
<dougl> enuff said... was just following a baked thot thanks
<dougl> beandog, thanks
<Sven_vB> are there possible reasons left for EMFILE when ulimit reports limits far higher than the number of open descriptors known to lsof, or should i distrust the error reporting of EMFILE?
<SwashBuckla> hi there. I appear to have fudged up my installation of precise -- speficially the Xorg stuff. What is needed to run the normal Unity/Gnome desktop? xserver-xorg-core, xorg, xserver-xorg-synaptics (for my touchpad)... Anything else?
<tuxedo> hello
<tuxedo> everyone here
<nicknack> hi guys, for some reason, tap to click wont work on ubuntu. I've added the option for it in the 50-synaptics, but it still wont work. how can i get around this?
<Sven_vB> SwashBuckla, the package description of unity should know all of its dependencies.
<nicknack> currently running ubuntu minimal, 13.10
<technologov> hi ! I have 2 X11 drivers installed. fbdev and fbturbo on ARM
<technologov> how-to figure out which one is active ?
<tuxedo> I have a sign on update
<tuxedo> telling me is outdate some respository
<tuxedo> how i correct this?
<MonkeyDust> tuxedo: what repo would that be?
<daftykins> tuxedo: ok, but please keep your queries to one line
<mijn> how can i query for packages depending only on packets from supplied list?
<k1l> tuxedo: run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal and put the whole output into a pastebin please
<miketomdool> nicknack if you go into mouse and touchpad settings there is a checkmark there. have you tried that yet?
<MonkeyDust> mijn: try apt-cache search | xargs [your file with the list]
<SwashBuckla> Sven_vB: ok, so installing Unity shows that I already have all of it's dependencies. So something else is causing X login not to go through to Gnome
<nicknack> miketomdool: where exactly is it?
<SwashBuckla> Sven_vB: any ideas what that could be?
<tuxedo> ok
<mijn> MonkeyDust, i don't think you understood my question
<allstarsnorks2> Hello guys
<mijn> MonkeyDust, or at least that's not the answer
<Sven_vB> SwashBuckla, check the xsession error log
<ihsw> hey, when i try to do apt-get update i get this "W: GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<usr13> SwashBuckla: What did you do?
<mjc> Why search no work in DC Client on the hubs?
<usr13> SwashBuckla: What did you do?
<allstarsnorks2> Just asking, do you know of any programs that I can make a Live ISO off my current build?
<xen> Hi, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if I can install OpenCL for my graphics card (AMD Radeon HD) without actually using the proprietary graphics drivers? (The FOSS ones are much nicer)
<usr13> Sorry, I was backed up in the buffer.
<usr13> !touch | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<allstarsnorks2> brb going to #linux
<tuxedo> Hit http://repo.steampowered.com precise InRelease
<tuxedo> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy InRelease
<tuxedo> Hit http://repo.steampowered.com precise/steam Sources
<tuxedo> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-updates InRelease
<tuxedo> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy InRelease
<tuxedo> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy InRelease
<FloodBot1> tuxedo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beandog> well that stinks
<miketomdool> nicknack i don't know where it's at on unity (i use gnome) let me look it up for you one second
<SwashBuckla> usr13: I seem to have installed a bunch of xorg-dev stuff and libgl stuff and it has apparently broken post-login X loading
<SwashBuckla> usr13: I get to the usualy Ubuntu 12.04.2 login screen (I seem my username, I can pick my display manager etc)
<SwashBuckla> usr13: but when I enter my password and hit enter, the screen goes black and I get kicked back to the login screen again in a loop
<ihsw> anyone have any idea why i'm getting GPG error BADSIG?
<tuxedo> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-backports InRelease
<tuxedo> Ign http://archive.canonical.com saucy InRelease
<tuxedo> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-security InRelease
<tuxedo> Hit http://repo.steampowered.com precise/steam amd64 Packages
<FloodBot1> tuxedo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> SwashBuckla: Sounds a lot like wrong user or password
<SwashBuckla> usr13: this is not the case.
<GEEGEEGEE> Anyone know how I can boot the live CD from USB on a AMD based system? Im getting dropped to a busybox prompt
<SwashBuckla> usr13: it must be to do with gfx/display code
<usr13> ihsw: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<GEEGEEGEE> ive changed SATA stuff to ACHI and it still does it
<GEEGEEGEE> and checked the hash of the ISO file
<SwashBuckla> usr13: I am using the problematic laptop on my usual user account to talk to you right now
<Beldar> !sum | GEEGEEGEE
<Beldar> !md5sum | GEEGEEGEE
<ubottu> GEEGEEGEE: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SwashBuckla> usr13: Only I am using framebuffer (tty1) instead of X (tty7)
<GEEGEEGEE> I have checked that Beldar
<usr13> Have to leave for a while.  Sorry...
<Beldar> GEEGEEGEE, Ah I see that now, how are you loading the usb?
<impradeepy> swashbuckla:are you able to see you login screen?
<GEEGEEGEE> I used UltraISO, and unetbootin
<GEEGEEGEE> both do the same thing
<GEEGEEGEE> I get the purple loading screen, and then dropped to a busybox prompt
<Beldar> GEEGEEGEE, I would check that computer model and the release on the web, amd should not be an issue per-say, if you have the correct iso.
<ihsw> usr13: yeah that doesn't work
<diverdude> Hello. i have added this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~takluyver/+archive/matplotlib-daily  and run apt-get update. How do i then install matplotlib from that ppa afterwards?
<Beldar> GEEGEEGEE, The bit correct 32 or 64?
<GEEGEEGEE> I built it myself, and im using the 64bit desktop version
<Beldar> GEEGEEGEE, fresh build, has it been working?
<tuxedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552204/
<GEEGEEGEE> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<GEEGEEGEE> yeah it works fine with Windows, but I need Linux on it now
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: yes
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: try hitting <TAB> after typing Swash
<Beldar> GEEGEEGEE, UEFI?
<GEEGEEGEE> yeah
<diverdude> anyone?
<Beldar> !uefi | GEEGEEGEE check this
<ubottu> GEEGEEGEE check this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, show me the output of cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<nicknack> sorry about that, still haven't gotten the tap to click working.
<SwashBuckla> I am not using lightdm.
<geirha> diverdude: apt-get install nameofpackage
<MonkeyDust> diverdude: better ask the maintainer s/he'll know best
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: I use either xmonad or Gnome
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: oh wow what? Light DM
<geirha> diverdude: In this case, the package name is matplotlib.  You can check which package will be installed by running  apt-cache policy matplotlib  first
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: it's in there. One second, just grabbing pastebinit
<Stumph> Hello
<GEEGEEGEE> yeah I have read that as well Beldar, I cant actually get it to boot to the point where any of it is useful
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552228
<GEEGEEGEE> my bios has no option for safeboot
<Beldar> GEEGEEGEE, Not sure myself.
<nicknack> i edited the 50-synaptics file and added tapbutton 1 1 to it, the proper way of course, and afte ra reboot it still wont work
<tuxedo> helloo??
<miketomdool> nicknack try gnome-control-center then mouse and touchpad
 * beandog waves to tuxedo 
<Beldar> GEEGEEGEE, Might be worth looking through this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<MonkeyDust> GEEGEEGEE: it's either UEFI or BIOS
<nicknack> miketomdool: doesn't look like the touchpad option is there
<Pici> tuxedo: Floodbot1 is a bot, please direct your questions to the channel.
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: what's up doc?
<tuxedo> I've already did
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, output is ok, once again start lightdm type sudo service lightdm start
<Pici> tuxedo: Then repeat the entire questions and your pastebin link, in one line please.
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: Job is already running
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, and then check cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<nicknack> miketomdool: there is no touchpad option o.o
<simong> I've set my ulimit settings but when I do cat /proc/<pid>/limits I still get a low value for my pid
<simong> I've restarted the service after bumping the ulimit settings
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: /usr/sbin/lightdm
<k1l> tuxedo: in you paste you can see that some PPAs are not available anymore. get rid of them with ppa-purge
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, perfect no problem in lightdm
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, please show me the snap of your login screen
<ihsw> noone have any other ideas? "W: GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, and during login select ubuntu as a default
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: how?
<impradeepy> go to imgur.com
<SwashBuckla> how do I do a screenshot that is
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: I can't
<nicknack> any other ways of getting tap to click to work?
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: I can't log in
<SwashBuckla> all I have is my laptop
<tuxedo> give the command to do
<tuxedo> give me the command to do it
<k1l> !ppa-purge | tuxedo
<ubottu> tuxedo: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tuxedo> hello???
<Pici> tuxedo: hi
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, which graphic card are you using?
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: radeon something something
<SwashBuckla> how do I find out?
<SwashBuckla> Radeon 7550M
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, did you install proprietary drivers??
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: no idea
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, did you install anything from additional drivers??
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: ah, yes. I did
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: A graphics driver. It was working fine
<tuxedo> hi pici
<tuxedo> hi Pici
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, i think its conflicting with other modules
<Pici> tuxedo: Do you have a question about the instructions you were given?
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, deactivate it from additional drivers
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: how? I am in console
<Beldar> SwashBuckla, This an optimus?
<SwashBuckla> Beldar: you have not been following the conversation
<SwashBuckla> Beldar: scroll up.
<Beldar> SwashBuckla, I rebooted and just logged in.
<Beldar> smat ass
<SwashBuckla> Beldar: nevermind then
<IdleOne> Beldar: Please watch the name calling, remember the Code of Conduct :)
<Beldar> hehe sure, quite accurate none the less
<dougl> is my iphone supposed to be able to be recognized on my 13.10 install with virtualbox hosting osx?
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, show me the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<icewalker> any ideas why i get this error message on setting up the printer?
<icewalker> There was an error during the CUPS operation 'client-error-request-value-too-long'
<ActionParsnip> how long do pasts last on paste.ubuntu.com please?
<ActionParsnip> *pastes
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552326
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, 15 min I think
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: afaik forever
<denysonique> How can I get my tray icons back in 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> ah
<ActionParsnip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/240587 :D
<icewalker> any ideas ho i can fix this printer problem?
<icewalker> s/ho/how/
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<icewalker> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: and what make and model printe? and how does it connect to the system?
<icewalker> hp laserjet 4l
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, replace glx with radeon
<icewalker> connect to via network jetdirect
<tuxedo> yes
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: do you have the latest HPLIP?
<tuxedo> yes Pici
<icewalker> note that is working fine when i set it up using a usb boot version of ubuntu
<Pici> tuxedo: you need to ask them, then. We aren't psychic.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: I believe you (or they) can email rt@ubuntu.com but don't expect a quick removal
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sweet, ty :)
<icewalker> how can i tell if i have the latest hplip or not?
<tuxedo> Pici, this is I want to resolve
<tuxedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552204/
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.13.11.run; chmod +x ./hplip-3.13.11.run; ./hplip-3.13.11.run
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: wget at the start, to download the file
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: run it as your user (hence no sudo)
<icewalker> ok
<glitsj16> denysonique: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html .. i can confirm this also works for 13.10
<denysonique> glitsj16: thanks, how up to date is that patched Unity?
<denysonique> compared to 13.10 Unity?
<glitsj16> denysonique: it is the same unity as in official repos + the patch
<ihsw> can someone help me? i can't run apt-get update because of this "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: hi. changing to "radeon" and trying the login caused a black screen and I rebooted
<SwashBuckla> now it won't get to login screen
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<ihsw> ActionParsnip: yeah that times out
<ihsw> ActionParsnip: "gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com"
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: then use a different keyserver
<ihsw> ActionParsnip: can you be more specific? i've never run into this issue before so i don't know how to do that
<veter> ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver pgp.mit.edu 40976EAF437D05B5
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: I couldnt be more specific without spoonfeeding you the EXACT command
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hi guys
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla,now  show me the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: see how the bit of the command definingthe keyserver was different? That's what 'try a different keyserverver' means
<ihsw> ActionParsnip: i don't know any of hte keyservers, so that's why i asked
<ihsw> ActionParsnip: *any other keyservers
<JoBArTe_Skuld> is possible to modify a apt-get do display on screen similar to yum? https://gist.github.com/joubertredrat/7658575
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: nobody is born knowing, a quick websearch will find you lotxz
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, problem is  radeon is not loading due to its conflicts with fglrx
<MotherMGA> So it looks like the screencloud application was dropped in ubuntu 13.10.  Whats the supported application for taking screenshots and uploading to imgur now?
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552378
<ihsw> ActionParsnip: oh, i didn't know about the hkp protocol, it's on port 11371 right?
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: so I just unload flgrx?
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: download, and search keys either through HKP on port 11371    source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_server_%28cryptographic%29
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: can you use tinyurl on that?
<impradeepy> sure
<SwashBuckla> (please(
<impradeepy> hold on
<SwashBuckla> I am just at my CLI :)
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: ask the internet instead of asking me....it knows more than me
<SwashBuckla> I could probably do something with Emacs Relay Chat but I don't know how to use that
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, tinyurl.com/ccdpfjt
<icewalker> ActionParsnip: it failed to detect/setup the printer toward the end of the installion run, what's next?
<Beldar> MotherMGA, I see two web pages on getting it working in 13.10 again  would you like them?
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: have you tried http://localhost:631
<icewalker> will try that
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, before installing, please read this http://tinyurl.com/7h2ulhc
<SwashBuckla> thanks impradeepy
<icewalker> can't connect to it, maybe cups is not running?
<MotherMGA> Beldar: Sure.  Is it still the "best application" for that type of thing?
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: sounds likely
<MotherMGA> I used to use Lookit back in 12.04, but it hasn't been updated in a long time.
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: sudo service cups restart
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, ok, but do tell me the results and also why did you install proprietary drivers i am also using amd radeon i did not need that
<MotherMGA> Normally ubuntu doesn't drop support for something unless there is a replacement application - so I was wondering if it has changed.
<icewalker> it said cups is already running
<usr13> icewalker: Then:  localhost:631
<icewalker> but i still can't connect to webservice on port 631
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: tried a reboot
<usr13> icewalker: ... from your favorite browser.
<icewalker> i have tried both chrome and firefox
<Beldar> MotherMGA, Not sure on what is best, same basic git info on these http://askubuntu.com/questions/365543/screencloud-problem-ubuntu-13-10  http://www.joeferguson.me/screencloud-issues-with-ubuntu-13-10/
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: the browser doesnt matter, if there is nothing to connect to then ANY browser will fail
<usr13> icewalker: grep Listen /etc/cups/cupsd.conf   #Tell us what that says.
<Beldar> MotherMGA, I was not aware there was an app like this as well, never used it.
<kbrosnan> icewalker: you will need to whitelist the port on Firefox
<icewalker> Listen localhost:631
<icewalker> Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<MotherMGA> I think shutter is the officially supported screenshot application, but its horrible.
<usr13> icewalker: service cups status   #What does that say?
<SwashBuckla> impradeepy: I am heading off now, I'll let you know of the results
<ActionParsnip> icewalker: i'd just reboot
<impradeepy> SwashBuckla, good luck
<icewalker> it shows cups status process is running. will try rebooting it
<kbrosnan> icewalker: http://www-archive.mozilla.org/projects/netlib/PortBanning.html
<asteroid> ciao a tutti
<asteroid> list
<xen> Could anyone give me some help with my drivers?
<xen> I'm trying to enable my AMD Radeon HD graphics card while having Xorg running with FOSS drivers
<xen> I've installed the AMD OpenCL developer libraries
<xen> but not it says that none of my devices are enabled :(
<xen> *now
<xen> What do I do?
<impradeepy> xen:http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx
<Deep6> Hey guys has there been a bad update or something....I'm getting no permissions to modify network settings and sound etc
<xen> impradeepy: Ah, but that's the thing. I don't want to install the video drivers, I just want OpenCL running off my GPU. I still want to keep my Xorg running on the FOSS drivers
<usr13> Deep6: From _______________ ?  and _____________?
<impradeepy> xen:are you using dual gpu?
<usr13> Deep6: grep Deep6 /etc/group  #See if you are in apropriate goups
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a map program that I can use without an internet connection?
<DarkAceLaptop> for linux, of course
<El_Chingador> How do you install mspaint on linux
<bazhang> !appdb | El_Chingador
<ubottu> El_Chingador: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> check the appdb then join #winehq El_Chingador
<causative> when I right-click on the launcher icon for gedit (to lock it to the launcher), everything freezes until I kill gedit
<causative> this problem does not occur for other applications
<kostkon> causative, tried reinstalling it? maybe something's wrong with its desktop file
<Channing_mileys_> hi yall
<kostkon> Channing_mileys_, hi
<Channing_mileys_> so what makes Linux so awesome
<Channing_mileys_> thats a retoricle question cause i know it sucks ass
<icewalker> not thing changes after rebooting, still having the same problem. can't connect to localhost:631
<icewalker> any other ideas?
<diverdude> Hello. i have added this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~takluyver/+archive/matplotlib-daily  and run apt-get update. How do i then install matplotlib from that ppa afterwards?
<kostkon> diverdude, what version are you on?
<diverdude> kostkon: 12.04
<MonkeyDust> diverdude: "For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact Thomas Kluyver."
<Pici> diverdude: There are no precise packages for matplotlib on that ppa.
<Deep6> crap sorry I just disconnected after someone was trying to help
<Deep6> I am getting an error failed to add/activate connection ti on from network manager
<DX099> hello, I'm trying to have my GPG public keys synchronized but each time I try to do so, I get an "server is unwilling to perform" error...
<tulliana> hey
<tulliana> hole hoi
<icewalker> there seem to be problem with ubuntu printer setup program. no matter what printers i tried to setup i also this cups error 'client-error-request-value-too-long'
<tulliana> *hola
<tulliana> where are Jono Bacon?
<jono> tulliana, http://ubuntuonair.com/
<tulliana> oww
<Giles1> Hi, how can i change my keyboard map in remmina from US to UK? for VNC connections.
<tulliana> hi jono
<tulliana> how are you?
<zotune> Anyone familiar with the timeout killing /sbin/modprobe … etc error when booting from USB stick?
<nep1x> hi! Is anyone here able to connect from ubuntu 12.04 using smbclient to a macbook pro? I ve spend the hole afternoon trying it but no way. At the end I connect to the mac's share folder using AFP protocol
<dynamike> anyone know if something is up with http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Joe_B> nep1x, I know it's not exactly answering your question, but I've always been fond of sshfs.
<vivy> hola soy nuevo en esto
<deezed> dynamike: what do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> !es | vivy
<ubottu> vivy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<irc-5225225> Anyone know of some command line programs to organise music into subfolders? Tagging them from online databases would be prefered but not required.
<vivy> ok Thank you
<tulliana> damn..
<deezed> irc-5225225: uhm, you can write a script to do so, I think
<irc-5225225> deezed: In that case, I'm assuming there's a library to read ID3 tags in python
<irc-5225225> oh well, i'll look around
<deezed> irc-5225225: thats cool! so
<deezed> irc-5225225: just think about something like that:
<daninoz> Hi guys, I have a problem with my system. Everytime I load it, it shows many windows that say "System program problem detected". I close the windows and I don't have much other issues, but that at the start is annoying.
<deezed> irc-5225225: if the_artist_u_want*; then mkdir artist_folder & cp artist_u_want* artist_folder; fi
<jennie> can you please help me in installing this driver in http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0100459601.html ubuntu 13.10 ?
<irc-5225225> deezed: Preferably using format strings, so I can do %author/%album/%title
<irc-5225225> deezed: Python seems to be the best choice for that, just need to find a library that can read the tags.
<daftykins> jennie: what's the exact printer model, please?
<irc-5225225> deezed: Or even a command line utility, and I read the output. It's really hacky but I don't care.
<deezed> irc-5225225: yes, it will be nice.. tell me if you make it after all
<jennie> daftykins it is canonlbp2900B
<irc-5225225> deezed: I could put it up in GH if you want.
<deezed> irc-5225225: I'm not sure if python is the best for that, but go ahead
<deezed> irc-5225225: yes, sure!
<irc-5225225> deezed: Python is mainly the only language that I know, and it seems to be the best if you are writing scripts to do a specific function.
<daftykins> jennie: take a look here at where a very similar file is used to do the same http://askubuntu.com/questions/364121/how-to-install-the-printer-driver-for-canon-image-running-2520-in-ubuntu-13-10
<irc-5225225> which I am.
<deezed> irc-5225225: indeed, but since you are working with your own directories, maybe a shell script can do the match
<MonkeyDust> irc-5225225: maybe the people in #bash can help better
<irc-5225225> deezed: oh well. Can't really be bothered to mess around with shell scripts. I'm sure you could do it in 1 line of shell though.
<beandog> agreed
<deezed> irc-5225225: shell is not that far from python, if you know python already, I think in 2 days learning shell you will make the script you need
<irc-5225225> deezed: But python's cleaner, imo. In the end, it doesn't really matter.
<deezed> irc-5225225: yes, that's true.
<glitsj16> daninoz: that's apport throwing those messages at you, but you can disable it in /etc/default/apport
<deezed> irc-5225225: the only point that in shell you have all the commands like 'mkdir' and 'cp' just there for you use it, in python you will have to import somethings.. which is not a big deal... ;)
<jennie> daftykins that driver will work for my printer too ?
<irc-5225225> deezed: os.subprocess()
<irc-5225225> or, just os.mkdir()
<daftykins> jennie: stick to the download from the page you linked to, but follow things in the same way
<knightshade> Hello
<deezed> irc-5225225: yes, sure! anyway, tell us when you have it done! it will be a nice one
<daftykins> jennie: did you download Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_uk_EN.tar.gz yet?
<knightshade> irc-5225225: easytag can
<knightshade> oops
<irc-5225225> yeah, I did say command line.
<knightshade> easytag can sort your mp3s into subfolders
<irc-5225225> but it's not command line.
<jennie> daftykins  yes I already did
<irc-5225225> from what I can tell
<daftykins> jennie: ok so did you extract it successfully?
<jennie> yes
<daftykins> jennie: and have you looked at the file structure and noticed there are some .deb files in a 32-bit and 64-bit folder?
<jennie> yes daftykins
<daftykins> jennie: did you try first installing the 'common' .deb? do you know if you're 32 or 64-bit?
<jennie> I am at 64bit
<knightshade> irc-5225225: Yes, but it works. If you want to waste your time with writing a shell script, no problem. :-)
<daftykins> jennie: so you should be able to double click on the cndrvcups-common_2.60-1_amd64.deb file?
<daninoz> glitsj16, thanks. That worked.
<jennie> daftykins I didnt have to do some commands in terminal before double clicking .deb file ?
<daftykins> jennie: no, you can try it this way
<nvrpunk> when I am manually adding a username to /etc/sudoers and /etc/init.d/sudo restarting, its still not allowing them to sudo
<nvrpunk> any idea why?
<daftykins> nvrpunk: they need to be a member of the right group
<irc-5225225> knightshade: But it's not command line, and no, it wouldn't work for my needs. It's not a waste of time.
<deezed> knightshade: 'waste your time' was a bit rude, anh? anyway writing a script is always nice to learn and make another one...
<Pici> nvrpunk: /etc/init.d/sudo doesn't do what you expect it to do.  Its not something you need to touch ever.
<grep0r> jennie, if any debi or something is installed yes double click otherwise use dpkg -i nameof.deb plus let me know you are at debian os or ubuntu (it's not the same)
<Pici> nvrpunk: Have you logged out and logged back in with that user since making your change?
<nvrpunk> so if they are in the sudo group
<nvrpunk> it should just work
<nvrpunk> right?
<nvrpunk> or do i still need to add the user to the /etc/sudoers
<daftykins> grep0r: already looked into it, it's supported on Ubuntu
<Pici> nvrpunk: You don't need to touch /etc/sudoers if you put the user in the sudo group.  The user will need to logoff and log back in for any group membership changes to take effect though.
<grep0r> daftykins, which one ati's driver?
<daftykins> jennie: ok i just gave it a try myself, what happened for you on trying to double click the .deb for common?
<daftykins> grep0r: we're talking printers here :D
<dynamike> I am seeing 'BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5' when running 'apt-get update' against http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates
<daftykins> grep0r: jennie's query i am referring to
<jennie> it is opening software center
<daftykins> jennie: did it work for you? it crashed for me in my VM, i ended up installing them via command line instead
<jennie> I installed it in my ubuntu by software center
<daftykins> jennie: ok now do the same with the other .deb
<jennie> okay I just did
<grep0r> daftykins, if you have cups why need caps :)
<xen> Hmmm
<xen> Anyone know how to force Xorg to generate an xorg.conf?
<xen> It's not running with one, but I need to adjust how it functions :S
<daftykins> jennie: ok now open firefox and browse to "localhost:631" and click "Adding printers and Classes" in the middle
<daftykins> jennie: then login with your username + password, then click 'Add Printer' top left
<jennie> ok
<usr13> xen: no
<usr13> xen: What video driver are you using?
<Nothing_Much> I have a question, my web browsers keep redirecting me to mobile websites.
<usr13> xen: What is your video card?  lspci
<Nothing_Much> What do I do?
<daftykins> jennie: you should have an 'Add Printer' page now which has "Local Printers:" - click the radio button beside 'CAPT Printer'
<jennie> ok daftykins
<jennie> it is asking connection
<daftykins> jennie: yep now type in that box 'ccp://localhost:59687'
<daftykins> jennie: on the next page type any name, description and location you want for it
<Nothing_Much> What do I do when my web browsers keep redirecting me to mobile websites? I'm on Xubuntu 13.10 on Armhf.
<dynamike> hmm now I can't resolve us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<jennie> ok daftykins
<jennie> and what about make ?
<deezed> Nothing_Much: which web browsing are you using btw?
<Nothing_Much> deezed: So far there's two, which are Chromium and Firefox
<deezed> Nothing_Much: both are doing this?
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a map program that I can use without an internet connection?
<Nothing_Much> deezed: Yes
<daftykins> jennie: select Canon then the button below, it should give you a list of printers
<jennie> my printer is not in the list  , mine is LBP900B and it have LBP2900 only
<daftykins> jennie: down the list will be "Canon LBP2900 CAPT ver.1.5 (en)"
<daftykins> jennie: yes in printer terms they are not 100% specific
<deezed> Nothing_Much: I'm not sure what can do that actually.. but you could try to use an extension in firefox.. see if with adblock it still happens
<daftykins> jennie: it will be a driver for the entire range of that model #. now click add printer and there will be some final settings to choose
<karamel4e> Nothing_Much, does this happen with different browsers
<Nothing_Much> karamel4e: Yes, maybe because I'm on armhf?
<daftykins> jennie: you can try printing a test page with CUPS now, or just try printing from an application - any luck?
<jennie> trying to print
<daftykins> jennie: it's connected directly via USB, yes?
<jennie> yes
<daftykins> good good
<cookie> i have no idea what im doing Ș)
<cookie> :Î
<MonkeyDust> cookie: start by describing what you have done so far
<jennie> daftykins it is not printing test page
<daftykins> jennie: click 'Printers' in the CUPS webpage then look at what the status says on the right
<cookie> i have managed somehow to get this far and install irssi now just working out how to use it :)
<daftykins> jennie: or click on the printer name on the left and it will show its' jobs
<MonkeyDust> cookie: just stay here and follow, you'll learn :)
<daftykins> jennie: the default paper size was 'Letter' instead of A4, so make sure the printer display isn't asking a question
<cookie> Nice one, thanks
<jennie> daftykins how to open cups page again /
<daftykins> jennie: localhost:631 in firefox
<eoo> hi
<jennie> state of job ' cant connect to CCPD : connection refused;
<Guest96286> hi..have a problem with printer connected to my ubuntu after ink refill....anyone got experience?
<HungrymaN_> is it a network printer?
<Guest96286> yes
<HungrymaN_> what type of problem? just not printing?
<caver1> If I want to use the lastest stable MonoDevelop v4.2.1 under Ubuntu 13.10 is my only option to download source and compile?
<kostkon> caver1, or find a ppa
<Guest96286> the printer itself says low ink because it was a home made ink refil...thats just a setting of the printer manufacturer. It is overridden on the windows but the override doesnt register with ubuntu
<cordyceps> where do I find "startup applications"? been all through the menu. can't find it. Lubuntu-13.10 w/ LXDE wm.
<Guest96286> grasping at straws i guess
<HungrymaN_> hmmm... maybe it would be good to just delete the old printer and add it again. shouldn't take more than a minute or two with a networked printer
<caver1> Thanks,  no luck with ppa so far!
<Guest96286> d'oh....you know, thats a fairly obvious answer that my small mind couldnt grasp....
<Guest96286> thanks a lot man...the little things eh?
<Guest96286> lol...
<HungrymaN_> np
<nvrpunk> ok so the users are authenticating via tacacs
<nvrpunk> so sudo doesnt work
<nvrpunk> Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication infopasswd: password unchanged
<rb2k> The following packages cannot be authenticated!: libpq5 libpq-dev
<nvrpunk> and if they do passwd
<nvrpunk> that happens
<rb2k> anything wrong with the apt mirrors?
<Rev_Icon> ™
<eoo> apt-get update maybe
<rb2k> nah, happens on every server launch
<eoo> or missing gpg keys?
<rb2k> :-/
<rb2k> official ubuntu repo
<rb2k> all other packages seem fine
<jjmalina> anyone having trouble with apt-get on amazon ec2?
<jjmalina> looks like DNS isn't resolving for http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> jjmalina: change the mirror?
 * HungrymaN_ not using ubuntu but linux mint instead
<cordyceps> where do I find "startup applications"? been all through the menu. can't find it. Lubuntu-13.10 w/ LXDE wm.
<kostkon> cordyceps, have you checked in lxde's control center?
<nvrpunk> how can i make users who auth with tacacs able to sudo?
<kostkon> cordyceps, 'session settings' maybe, if there is one
<cordyceps> kostkon: got it, thanks!
<kostkon> cordyceps, np
<Beldar> cordyceps, It may be empty if so let us know there is a command to show the apps that start.
<cordyceps> Beldar: it's not empty. The thing is, since upgrading from .04 I notice there's no more screen saver. Installation instructions on the web dont consider the lxde option.
<clocKwize> does anyone know of an article on trimming all the fat out of ubuntu 13.10?
<rb2k> jjmalina: we have troubles with that mirror
<rb2k> not about resolving though
<clocKwize> like what stuff is good to remove
<rb2k> although we've had that over the last few days
<jjmalina> rb2k: it works fine for my work machine but not that ec2 instance I'm on. I can't even curl it
<rb2k> yeah, from within ec2
<rb2k> we've seen that over the last few days
<rb2k> we do run quite a few instances though, so the sample size helps with noticing these things break
<adam_____> what's the best way to share screens remotely for pair programming?
<adam_____> needs to work on windows as well
<adam_____> our company has a 50/50 mix of ubuntu and windows machines
<cordyceps> web seems to think evahbuddy usin gunome
<zim> Hi all. I am trying to install 13.10 64 Server on a HP micro Server and keyboard locks up as second lang select screen. Any Ideas?
<FAT> where i can find "softwar sorce" on ubuntu 13.10
<adam_____> remote pairing software. What's the best option?
<eoo> FAT
<eoo> click on the "start"
<FAT> yes
<eoo> type in software
<eoo> it should be there
<eoo> or type gksudo software-center
<eoo> into terminal
<aaargh> URGENT HELP PLEASE i did not save a file in libreoffice writer after  working on it for hours. it was a new file. is it possible to recover it?
<FAT> i make this i type softwar on the dash but dont apeir
<eoo> erm
<eoo> try
<eoo> sudo apt-get install -y software-center
<mnemon> aaargh: i think it should use some temp files, but not sure where it save the stuff if you didn't save it even once ...
<aaargh> mnemon: thank you for giving me hope. how to look for this temp file?
<zim> aaargh: /tmp?
<FAT> yes, but i have to reinstall ubuntu becaus i broke ubuntu for the 4 time for the nvidia driver
<aaargh> but what am i looking for?
<aaargh> it was a new file
<OerHeks> aarcane_, look in Libre Office >  see: "Tools → Options → LibreOffice → Paths → Backups" for the location of your backup >> http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/6652/how-to-recover-former-version-of-document/?answer=6655#post-id-6655
<netzapper> what mechanism does Ubuntu use to automatically mount removable disks? I ask because I want to interrupt that mechanism, for specific disks if possible (using udev?), or for the entire system if necessary.
<OerHeks> aaargh, if there is nothing, expensive lesson to turn on backups or save it manually
<netzapper> oh wait... is the auto-mounting only done on desktop machines? Or does ubuntu server also automount media?
<hisham> hello brother please What is the best system backtrack or Kali-linux ??
<kostkon> !poll | hisham
<ubottu> hisham: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> hisham: This channel is for Ubuntu, which is neither of those.
<aaargh> there is nothing in backups
<aaargh> OerHeks: there is nothing in backups
<hisham> ok ok im sorry
<aaargh> OerHeks: but there many file in /tmp
<aaargh> OerHeks: where should it be exactly?
<Sven_vB> (j Node.js
<gregor3005> hi, is anybody able to install wtp in eclipse? when i install it removes all the new project abilities from the eclipse menu
<adam_____> anybody programming using ubuntu as the destop os?
<adam_____> desktop
<gregor3005> i use the wtp repo: http://download.eclipse.org/webtools/repository/indigo/
<adam_____> I need to know how to do remote pairing
<netzapper> adam_____: what is remote pairing?
<Nemo__> 1
<adam_____> netzapper: google "pair programming"
<netzapper> adam_____: oh. That kind of "pairing". Yeah, sorry... I don't swing that way, and I don't tolerate it in my shop.
<CheckDavid> Can one install ubunto on any android phone?
<CheckDavid> *ubuntu
<netzapper> CheckDavid: no.
<CheckDavid> At least on most?
<usr13> !phone | CheckDavid
<ubottu> CheckDavid: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<netzapper> CheckDavid: on only a very few phones. Like, 3 to 5 models, tops.
<ArielX> anything new in ubuntu yet
<CheckDavid> Because it was optimized specifically for those few models?
<CheckDavid> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<CheckDavid> I read this, but it confused me
<CheckDavid> and the slogan is:"I n every dual-core phone, there’s a PC trying to
<CheckDavid> get out."
<CheckDavid> Sort of made me think it would work on most new android phones
<ArielX> lol
<netzapper> CheckDavid: they are marketing that to cellphone manufacturers. You cannot install anything on most android phones. The ones that do work with the developer builds of Ubuntu for phone are those handful of phones that are either shipped completely unlocked and reflashable, or have been totally owned by the hacker community.
<CheckDavid> Oh I see
<michael_> whats up guys
<netzapper> CheckDavid: yeah. It confused me too at first. I figured it could be made to run on most phones, given root and NAND unlock. But, phones are all so different that it really only works on the most open and well-characterized of phones at the moment.
<CheckDavid> I see.
<CheckDavid> Thanks.
<welcome> hii all
<CheckDavid> It would be beautiful if ubuntu could run as an app on android completely virtualized or something
<CheckDavid> hehe
<zim> Hi all. I am trying to install 13.10 64 Server on a HP micro Server and keyboard locks up as second lang select screen. Any Ideas?Google says use a PS2 keyboard but the microserver has only usb ports
<netzapper> CheckDavid: many things in thought are beautiful that are impossible to realize in practice. :(
<melkor> How do I stop this mlocate.db from running so often.
<wica> Hi, I get this on a fresh install 13.10
<wica> W: GPG error: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<adam_____> netzapper: that's too bad
<adam_____> netzapper: we also do mobbing and have "caves"
<adam_____> very effective in situations when core pieces are being developed
<S0NiC> Hi
<kostkon> S0NiC, hi
<xangua> !gpgerr | wica
<ubottu> wica: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<wica> ubottu: nop, fresh install
<ubottu> wica: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<netzapper> adam_____: ::shrug:: I make games. If I have two programmers (and I only have one now), the last thing I want them doing is both staring at the same screen. I understand in other industries, where code is kept forever and money and lives depend on quality, the metric is different. But for me, it's wasteful.
<welcome> while running saucy from live dvd, after sometime when dvd spining gets silent (maybe totally at rest)...if I open any app or give any command then dvd spin for a moment and then sounds like its stuck reading any sector kindof sound like click of death in hdd's....but I checked the live disk at boot and it says disk is totally fine
<wica> xangua: Nop, after a fresh install
<dtcrshr> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 on my new dell 5437 inspiron notebook. Iv booted ont he ubuntu live with no hassle, and installed just fine. but after reboot the screen is all messed up, i can hear the welcome sound, but impossible to use
<dtcrshr> is there any way to fix the video ?
<dtcrshr> i cant user ctrl alt f(x), no terminal is prompted, only a messy image
<Beldar> !nomodeset | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dtcrshr> thanks, ill read it up Beldar
<Beldar> welcome, What is the end goal with the dvd?
<adam_____> netzapper: it's totally up to you, it doesn't, however, mean that it's not effective. Depends on who you employ: http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?ExtremeProgrammingForGames
<Beldar> welcome, Sounds more like the reader really.
<welcome> Beldar: nothing, I was just trying out saucy and dvd got stuck everytime asking if its a saucy problem or something else
<welcome> Beldar: you mean disk drive ?
<adam_____> netzapper: I still need effective screen sharing for Ubuntu :)
<Beldar> welcome, Not seen anything as described with saucy, have you summed it, and yes the disk drive.
<netzapper> adam_____: you and me both. :)
<S0NiC>  Short question: i try to send via mdadm if my SW-Raid fails. mdadm --monitor --scan --test --oneshot works finde, but if i try to set a disk failed with mdadm --manage --set-faulty /dev/md1 /dev/sda2 i got no mail...
<S0NiC> any ideas why?
<S0NiC> +email
<wica> xangua: apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5, say no change.
<xangua> wica: use sudp
<xangua> sudp
<xangua> sudo
<deezed> xangua: lol
<schultza> Growl @ default file manager and nemo. My GUI file browser keep asking for my network password (samba) over and over again. I know it's right, I've recently updated it and it works on the command line.
<guntbert> schultza: nautilus does the same here - I switched to nemo
<fedgalaxy> Hello, I want a confirmation about file extensions under Ubuntu. Do I need to write the extension of a given file or I just need to open a file and write any code such as : html, pyhton, css ...etc and Ubuntu will automatically detect which file is !
<dtcrshr> Beldar, Iv setup the nomodeset on the grub, but now instead of the odd images I get a simple black screen, any other suggestions?
<schultza> guntbert: I'm having the same issue with nemo right now.
<schultza> Is there a location where the passwords are saved?
<guntbert> schultza: probably :-)  but I have no idea where
<kmyst> can't believe i'm having this problem....but does anybody know how to mount/edit a boot.img from an iso file? i've extracted it but it won't mount via loopback
<irc-5225225> kmyst: I don't think you need to extract iso files.
<irc-5225225> kmyst: You mount the iso file, i think
<alan_> hola
<kmyst> irc-5225225: nonono...i need to edit the boot image of the iso
<Jordan_U> kmyst: What is your end goal?
<alan_> speak spanish?
<irc-5225225> kmyst: So what I'm assuming is that there's a file on the iso called boot.img?
<Jordan_U> !es | Guest47274
<ubottu> Guest47274: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<irc-5225225> if that's what you're talking about
<irc-5225225> kmyst: what command did you use to mount as loopback?
<kmyst> Jordan_U: end goal is i need to tweak it and rewrite it
<Jordan_U> kmyst: That's not an end goal, that's one step toward an end goal. Why do you want to tweak and rewrite it?
<kmyst> irc-5225225: yes, it's an eltoritio bootable image, specifically one with no emulation, hence it's 2048 bytes big and mount -0loop boot.img /mnt fails
<kmyst> Jordan_U: heh, ok...i need to modify the batch file that runs when the cd boots
<Jordan_U> kmyst: Still not an end goal. Why do you want to "modify the batch file"? (And keep asking yourself "why" until you get to the *end* goal).
<kmyst> Jordan_U: and while i can extract the image from the iso and/or disc, i'm running into a situation where i can't mount it (i surmise since it's no emulation and not floppy or hard disk emulation)
<Sazpaimon_> what do I have to delete to make an ubuntu install clean? I want to make an AWS AMI from my server, but I dont want to leave any logs, user data, etc on the image
<Sazpaimon_> just the new packages I installed, and some configuration files, and that's it?
<usr13> kmyst: You can't mount the iso image?
<irc-5225225> kmyst: I don't think mount supports mounting those types of images
<kmyst> Jordan_U: because the silly batch file has a typo and won't load one of the three installers
<kmyst> usr13: yes i can mount the image
<irc-5225225> kmyst: wait, what? You just said you couldn't.
<usr13> kmyst: oh ok.
<Jordan_U> kmyst: So what problem are you actually having? What happens when you try to boot?
<kmyst> irc-5225225: i said i can't mount the boot.img extracted from it
<usr13> irc-5225225: he did.... but I guess that's not what he meant.
<irc-5225225> ah, ok
<usr13> kmyst: file boot.img
<usr13> kmyst: What does that say?
<usr13> kmyst: Try gimp
<kmyst> Jordan_U: ok the batch file works like this: press a for booting os installer X, press B to boot os installer Y, press C to boot os installer Z...
<kmyst> usr13: it says it's data :)
<usr13> kmyst: Ok.
<guntbert> usr13: why gimp?
<kmyst> that's what i was thinking.....
<usr13> kmyst: Because I thought it was an image, (a graphical image).
<kmyst> usr13: nope it's a boot image
<kmyst> usr13: eltorito standard
<Jordan_U> kmyst: Normally at boot you see a menu and you move through that menu using arrow keys rather than pressing a single key to select an entry. Is this the menu that you're taling about? Also, to be clear, Ubuntu installation media doesn't contain any "batch files".
<usr13> I was thinking like a splash screen... :0
<_87xman> Hi all! Can you help me? I've got a little bit RAM option hardver problem.
<kmyst> Jordan_U: *sigh* no this is a custom disc DOS style that has three distros on it...
<_87xman> Please help me.
<guntbert> !patience | _87xman
<ubottu> _87xman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> kmyst: So you're not working with the standard Ubuntu install images. You should make that clear from the beginning. We can't really help much with figuring out how other people generated their iso images and thus how to edit them.
<usr13> _87xman: So here is how it works. You ask a question.  Someone on here that may know an answer will tell you so.  Sometimes you get lucky.
<_87xman> I've got 2 -  4 GB DDR III 1600 Mhz Kingston memory. But in BIOS CL time is a bit wrong.
<_87xman> I use 32 bit
<usr13> Jordan_U: Thank you, (I was wondering what an intellegent reply would look like :)
<Jordan_U> kmyst: If you'd like to make such a disk using standard tools, like grub or syslinux, then you'll be able to find a lot of help in #grub and #syslinux.
<usr13> *intelligent*
<_87xman> works 7,9 GB but not too much faster.
<kmyst> Jordan_U: right it isn't but this is just general CLI stuff, i.e. isoinfo -d -i file.iso will tell you a lot of nice info about the image, dd to extract the boot image, etc. etc......basically mundane *nix stuff
<_87xman> because the RAM is fine.
<Jordan_U> kmyst: Except that most of the time what you'll find in such an el torido disk image is just executable code, with configuration files being read from files on the iso9660 filesystem. You can't mount an executable, and since we don't know the tools that created this boot.img (it's not any of the standard *NIX bootlaoders), we can't really help you figure out how to modify it.
<usr13> kmyst: file file-name  #What does it say?
<_87xman> My motherboard is Asrock N68C-GS FX . And My Memorys Kingston KVR16N11S8/4. Please help me for Bios Setup. I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with Cinnamon desktop.
<kmyst> usr13: boot.img: data
<usr13> kmyst: (You told me it said data  Yea...) so....?
<kmyst> Jordan_U: point taken
<usr13> kmyst: So isoinfo -d -i  is not going to help
<kmyst> usr13: nope it just tells me what i know already
<_87xman> CL time promlem. I think you are very well hardware set up.
<eduhat> I've got a vnc server running on a VPS with a public IP. I can telnet to 5901 locally, but why not accross the internet? iptables is shutdown
<guntbert> _87xman: saying a sentence every minute is not going to get you answers sooner - nobody will read them all
<guntbert> !enter | _87xman
<ubottu> _87xman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kmyst> usr13: I think Jordan_U had a point that it's just executable code which kinda makes sense since the boot image isn't say emulating a bootable floppy disk
<_87xman> My motherboard is Asrock N68C-GS FX . And My Memorys Kingston KVR16N11S8/4. Please help me for Bios Setup. I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with Cinnamon desktop.CL time promlem. I think you are very well hardware set up.works 7,9 GB but not too much faster.Can you help me? I've got a little bit RAM option hardver problem.
<eduhat> I can ssh into the box and everything, but trying to VNC fails.
<jdogherman|work_> How do I setup a Dynamic DNS with bind?
<usr13> eduhat: From ______________ ?
<usr13> jdogherman|work_: named ?
<eduhat> I am usr13 from my local pc
<jdogherman|work_> usr13?
<jdogherman|work_> usr13: what?
<schultza> resolved my samba in gui (files/nemo/etc) issue. Under smb.conf, I had to set security = user. This resolved both the window that keeps popping up to get my username/workgroup|domain/password combo.
<usr13> jdogherman|work_: named is a Domain Name System (DNS) server, part of the BIND distribution
<schultza> and being to browse the network when I have a samba server running on the local computer.
<guntbert> schultza: thx for reporting success
<jdogherman|work_> usr13: could I then connect that to my Cisco ASA5505 DHCP server?
<schultza> guntbert: Your welcome. I knew you had a similar issue.
<dtcrshr> Iv set on my /linux boot inside grub iv added the nomodeset, and managed to get inside the system. Then I activated on jockey the nvidia driver, sounds promissing but now on reboot ubuntu keeps showing me the windows about "log graphic mode"
<usr13> jdogherman|work_: Ok, I'm not at all sure what your question is.
<dtcrshr> is there a way to use ubuntu 12.04 with newer notebooks, with intel and nvidia gt740m vgas?
<dtcrshr> log = low
<jdogherman|work_> usr13: I use a Cisco ASA 5505 to act as a DHCP server, I have Bind working on my ubuntu server. I want new clients to register with my ubunutu server and update bind
<Op> hi
<kostkon> Op, hi
<Op> You can speak English?
<guntbert> Op: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Op> Yea
<spence> how do i reset the logon screen to it's default settings (gdm)
<eTronik> Hi all, whats the supposed best place to install  apps manually  - it's a python app: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wikidpad/
<lar4> Hi
<kostkon> !find wikidpad
<S0NiC> eTronik: maybe /opt
<ubottu> Package/file wikidpad does not exist in saucy
<eTronik> not /usr/lib ?
<lar4> How can I create tiny links?
<S0NiC> eTronik: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Guardian1> grant all privileges on \`phpBB\`.* to 'phpBB'@'localhost';
<subz3r0> OT > lar4
<Guardian1> whats wrong with that?
<subz3r0> !OT > lar4
<ubottu> lar4, please see my private message
<subz3r0> !OT | lar4
<eTronik> S0NiC, nice
<ubottu> lar4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lar4> I have a bug with ALSA and google led me to this patch to fix it. how can i do the patch?  https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound.git/commit/?id=ae24c3191ba2ab03ec6b4be323e730e00404b4b6&id2=5c0ee9497b33cde3e57460efe4f73313dc0b57a3
<beto61904> hello
<beto61904> boaring
<kostkon> eTronik, zim and cherrytree are very similar to wikidpad
<eTronik> kostkon, are they multiplatform ?
<zim> kostkon: Sorry what?
<kostkon> eTronik, if by multiplatform you mean windows, then yeah
<kostkon> zim, nvm
<w0rmie> is there a way to debootstrap ubuntu mini and what's its http location?
<Sloppsta> hello guys im having wifi issues on ubuntu 12.04 with lxde is anyone else experiencing this or knows of a fix?
<schultza> Sloppsta: What kind of issues. We need more details, please.
<Sloppsta> it keeps cutting in and out and is extremley slow. 50kbps slow. i have an edimax usb adapter and the n routher is only 15 feet away
<Sloppsta> i found their driver on edimaxs website. i tried to build it but ran into some error. completley new to linux so my head is hurting lol
<schultza> What build error did you get? If possible, create a pastebin.com article for us.
<schultza> or paste.ubuntu.com article
<belgianguy> Hi, xsane and simple-scan all crash with a segfault on 13.10
<belgianguy> on 13.04 and earlier they worked though
<Sloppsta> sec
<belgianguy> (with the same hardware)
<zim> Sloppsta: IMHO there are plenty of wifi cards that just work(tm) on ebay for peanuts not worth the agro
<schultza> zim: You're assuming he has time/money to wait for a new one. :)
<zim> In this situation time could be a factor money not so much .
<lar4> I have a bug with ALSA and google led me to this patch to fix it. how can i apply patch?
<eden_> i wanted whenever i start gnome-terminal perform a command and i've gone to settings of the gnome-terminal and here that says open with a command instead of a shell, i typed the command that i wanted.Now when i try to open the terminal it opens for the blink of the eye.How can i fix that?
<Guardian1> sudo for files in config.php cache files store images/avatars/upload/; do chmod 777 $files; done
<Guardian1> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<Guardian1> whats wrong with that command?
<mrj> What are those bundled packages that got popular with ubuntu called again? Like it'll be an entire LAMP/LEMP stack . kind of like bitnami stuff
<mrj> I think it was an acronym
<mrj> ah PPA
<Sloppsta> http://pastebin.com/qg08HGDM
<dtcrshr> can anyone help me? I just installed ubuntu. on the live boot the system works like a charm, but after reboot I got a blank screen or flickering screen. Iv set nomodeset on grub to get into the system, but I cant make the video work permanently
<dtcrshr> im on a del inspiron 5437, with intel and nvidia gt 740m
<eden_> I want whenever i open my terminal,perform a specific command.How can i do that?
<knightshade> eden_: just adding the command to your .bashrc should work
<eden_> knightshade, where the .bashrc is located?
<knightshade> eden_: echo "some command" >> ~/.bashrc
<eden_> knightshade, with the "?
<knightshade> eden_: it's a hidden file in your home folder
<knightshade> eden_: press ctrl+h in your file manager to see hidden files
<eden_> knightshade, thanks
<eden_> knightshade, but with the locate command it doesn't give me any location to my home folder
<eden_> I have to say Ubuntu 13.10 looks really neat!
<lar4> I have a bug with ALSA and google led me to this patch to fix it. how can i apply patch?
<knightshade> eden_: it should be there if you haven't deleted it :-)
<adam_____> How do I share my desktop with others for pair programming?
<eden_> adam_____, search for desktop sharing
<eden_> adam_____, i am using 13.10 and i have it
<adam_____> eden_: most don't allow control of other desktop.. Also must work between Linux<->Windows
<adam_____> maybe that last part is a nice to have
<eden_> adam_____, you can control other's desktop
<Highest5> Hey guys I'm running ubuntu 12.04 32-bit and want to install the 64-bit version. I have it on a live disc and already have my disk partitioned. ubuntu itself is only taking up about 20gb. I just want to replace the 32-bit with the 64. When I'm doing the install, do I just delete the partition sda1 (the ubuntu partition) and add another one for the 64 bit?
<eden_> adam_____, it doesn't work with linux-windows
<Ice_Strike> What is this for: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jcfp/ppa
<eden_> adam_____, did you tried skype?
<bjensen82> my isp has given me 4 ips. How to I let  ubuntu know of them?
<eden_> echo df -h
<john_doe_jr> What are test updates?
<k1l> Ice_Strike: that adds a 3rd party repo to your ubuntu
<Highest5> Anyone know about reinstalls without completely wiping the hard drive?
<zim> bjensen82: sent you a sample
<bjensen82> zim: so its an up statement for each ip i have?
<bjensen82> Zim: I only have one nw card
<zim> So do I look all point at eth0
<SnowRaptor> Hey there!
<SnowRaptor> In how much trouble will I be if I download a kernel from kernel.org and use make oldconfig with the default 12.04 .config file?
<Guest76495> ciao a tutti
<jhutchins> SnowRaptor: It would be an interesting experiment.  You would lack the debian/ubuntu kernel patches.
<Ice_Strike> Does Ubuntu Server come with GUI?
<k1l> Ice_Strike: no. just CLI
<k1l> that is why its called server
<Ice_Strike> Cool
<Ice_Strike> Is there Ubuntu Server Mini?
<k1l> Ice_Strike: i think you mean netinstall?  the server is quite mini
<SnowRaptor> jhutchins, thet's more or less the point. I'm trying to get rid of a video bug
<Ice_Strike> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Ice_Strike> Why?
<wiricus> I had some trouble installing OpenSCAD, gave unmet dependencies error. Is this because I only have ubuntu 10.04 and not 12.xx
<xangua> !find add-apt-repository | Ice_Strike
<ubottu> Ice_Strike: File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<k1l> wiricus: the desktop version is EOL for 10.04
<k1l> !eol | wiricus
<ubottu> wiricus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> ^she's dead.
<wiricus> oh crap. so i should definately upgrade?
<kostkon> wiricus, it's time to upgrade
<kostkon> wiricus, yes
<wiricus> rgr
<wiricus> is that likely the source of that error then?
<kostkon> wiricus, no idea, you havent given us any extra info
<beandog> wiricus: most likely
<camilo> hola soy colombiano coy nuevo en ubuntu
<beandog> !es | camilo
<ubottu> camilo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<beandog> camilo: bienvenido :)
<k1l> wiricus: i suggest it doesnt matter if it is the error or not. you need to upgrade anyway.
<camilo> no ayuda no solo quiero conocer estos espacios
<camilo> alguien de otro pais que hable español
<kostkon> camilo, this is an english only channel
<k1l> camilo: english in here only, please
<wiricus> alright thanks.   And -$ sudo apt-get upgrade should Take car of this, no?
<k1l> camilo: you were already told, #ubuntu-es is a spanish channel
<k1l> wiricus: see the bots message
<wiricus> eerr, what bot, srry
<beandog> wiricus: not you
<k1l> !eol | wiricus
<ubottu> wiricus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> wiricus: ^
<wiricus> rgr
<wiricus> okay. upgrading. wish me luck.
<wiricus> adios
<john_doe_jr> hey what are test updates?
<travis> Hey everyone
<Guest33436> just a quick question if you are only booting ubuntu like me, when u boot up what does it do?
<buntu__> ahhhh the usual silence of IRC :)
<k1l> LNegative: can you rephrase?
<Highest5> anyone have any ideas on 12.04 32-bit vs 64-bit?
<gordonjcp> Highest5: get 64-bit, unless you want this Skype thing
<beandog> use 64-bit if you have 4+ GB of RAM
<beandog> or plan to
<Highest5> I do use Skype
<Highest5> I have 4 gb of ram
<gordonjcp> hm
<bekks> Use 64bit whenever you have 64bit hardware.
<beandog> gordonjcp: really? skype doesn't run?
<gordonjcp> beandog: no idea, I don't use it, but it seems to be deeply problematic
<beandog> does Ubuntu ship with 32-bit compat libraries?
<Highest5> but I only use skype for text chat
<beandog> gordonjcp: I wouldn't be surprised
<gordonjcp> I don't really see the point of skype
<aeoril> I installed Ubuntu 13.10 in a Windows 8.1 Hyper-V VM as the guest OS.  The first time I did the install, I selected to install updates during install.  After installation, when I went to check on my software it was corrupt and had to be fixed.  I reinstalled into the same VM from scratch (deleting previous install) and did not select auto update.  I had no problems the second time.  Should I
<aeoril> report a bug?
<k1l> use 64bit
<Highest5> Well, I already have the 32 bit running
<beandog> how much ram do you have
<k1l> only if your cpu doesnt run 32bit.
<gordonjcp> aeoril: only if you can reproduce it
<buntu__> I have 4gb ram and 13.10 32bit sees all the ram....
<gordonjcp> Highest5: meh, leave it then
<k1l> there is no reason to not take 64bit
<daftykins> buntu__: probably using a PAE kernel
<gordonjcp> Highest5: if it works don't fix it
<beandog> buntu__: it maxes at 4gb
<aeoril> gordonjcp ok, I can work on that - I can easily do it with the vms
<k1l> ram is not the reason to take 64bit :/
<buntu__> ahh
<gordonjcp> aeoril: that might be useful to know
<aeoril> gordonjcp (I mean I can easily try to do it)
<beandog> k1l: well, yah, there's lots of reasons.  but it's still a choice.
<k1l> Highest5: skype works since ages for me on 64bit
<gordonjcp> aeoril: not particularly to me, I'm not clever enough for Windows
<gordonjcp> aeoril: but file a bug
<aeoril> gordonjcp ok, thanks - I'll go ahead and do some testing.
<Highest5> standby gotta phone call
<k1l> beandog: you can choose to install kernel 1.0. but nobody wants to to that too
<buntu__> I use 32bit because the 64bit install always hangs and says it can't find a live file system
<beandog> ?
<LNegative> ?
<beandog> whatevs.
<w0rmie> where i can find downloaded files using wget tool?
<beandog> w0rmie: dumps them in your current directory
<k1l> w0rmie: in that directory just type "pwd" to see the full path
<w0rmie> i'm on /
<k1l> w0rmie: so guessing you use sudo or are root?
<w0rmie> i am with root on NFSROOT
<rizqibintang> hello all
<rizqibintang> morning
 * beandog hates guessing games
<beandog> w0rmie: what are you trying to do
<w0rmie> i am trying to install nfsbooted from the old releases archives
<rizqibintang> eneng ra wong jowo
<w0rmie> sorry i used the -P to get the whole path, it's fixed, thank you beandog :)
<beandog> cool cool
<w0rmie> i left linux since 2008, and i didn't touch a computer since 4 years ago :)
<Highest5> okay sorry guys...had to take a phone call...
<w0rmie> good luck guyz
<Highest5> about this whole 32-bit vs 64-bit ubuntu idea.
<k1l> Highest5: take 64bit if you cpu can handle that
<Highest5> We'll I have 4gb of ram so I think it can handle it.
<Highest5> sorry, k1l, I have 4gb of ram so it should be able to handle it.
<k1l> Highest5: most modern cpus can handle 64bit. so in most cases it should work
<Highest5> My question really is, since I already have 32, and a partitioned hard drive. The OS only takes up about 20 gb.
<Highest5> The rest of my hard drive is just my home folder.
<beandog> Highest5: oh okay, nicely done then
<beandog> just don't screw up the partition section when reinstalling. :)
<beandog> that would be bad.
<Highest5> So during the installation process, when I click "something else" do I delete the sda1 partition (the os) and add another one? or will the computer just know I want to replace the 32 with the 64
<beandog> Highest5: don't delete it, just mark it as active, and to reformat it
<Highest5> haha beandog, that's why I'm here. To make sure I don't screw it up.
<beandog> well, you could do either.
<beandog> but I would just go into the mount part
<beandog> and tell it to mount it as /
<beandog> then to mount /dev/whatever as /home
<k1l> Highest5: well, you can say to the installer it shoul use the old / as the new /
<Highest5> I have /home already set up. That's where all my music and pictures are.
<k1l> and the old/home as the new /home. then it will install into / (click formating for / NOT for /home)
<Highest5> k1l, / should be the 20 gb partition right?
<beandog> k1l: thank you, that's what I was trying to say :)
<Highest5> the one that actually has to os
<k1l> Highest5: if you say your old / was about 20GB and the bigger ine was /home, yes
<Highest5> so when I go into the installer, I just format / and proceed with installation without adding or deleting my partitions?
<chro> anyone can tell me a good app to annotate pdfs ?
<k1l> yes
<beandog> Highest5: just look over it carefully before you proceed.  It'll make sense.
<Bodsda> Hi Guys -- recently I've noticed that my screen config (nvidia-settings creating the xorg.conf) aren't sticking after a reboot -- specifically my screen positioning -- any ideas?
<Highest5> Seems simple enough. and since /home is a separate partition of the hard drive there's no NEED to back it up right? the only part being adjusted is /
<k1l> Highest5: but you need to tell the installer that the old /-partition will be the new /-partition (wich the check by formating) and that the old /home-partition is the new /home-partition without formating
<Highest5> just so I understand completely
<k1l> Highest5: yes, just be aware what you choose to mount where and where you check the formating
<Highest5> k1l: well in the installer I would just click /, then click format. let it do it's thing, not touch anything else, and start clicking continue like when I first installed the 32-bit
<k1l> Highest5: nope
<sean___> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> Highest5: you need to choose manually partitioning. then choose the 20GB partition, choose mount as /, choose formatin, then choose the bigger partition, choose only mount as home, then proceed
<beandog> yahp
<beandog> exactly that
<Highest5> ahhhhhhhhhh okay
<Highest5> I remember having to do that when I partitioned the hard drive.
<beandog> so, format, not re-partition
<k1l> Highest5: if you dont choose the old /home to be used as new /home, that will no be used
<beandog> and you'd have to modify your /etc/fstab on the new install .... which is *not hard* at all
<beandog> one line of code
<beandog> unless your home is encrypted
<Highest5> beandog: ya lost me
<Highest5> it's not encrypted (as far as I'm aware)
<beandog> that's my specialty
<beandog> then you're fine
<aeoril> gordonjcp also, I get this error whenever I boot (top line highlighted in white): http://i.imgur.com/7tZccsh.png - wondering if that is something to do with the Hyper-V VM also (it prints out to the screen during boot)
<beandog> Basically, I'm saying, if you don't click reuse /home, you can still fixxor it, but after it's installed
<Highest5> My entire hard drive is 20 gb os, about 5gb for swap, and the rest (of the 500 gb) is /home
<chro> anyone can tell me a good app to annotate/comment pdfs that does not occupy much space ??
<akurilin> Quick question. Is there a place I can plug in an xrandr call before my DE/WM of choice is initialized as I log in through the default Ubuntu greeting screen in precise?
<beandog> akurilin: uh, kind of
<Highest5> okay I'm just about to go get this done....but now will all the programs I use still work in the 64-bit version?
<beandog> the real question is, what ar eyou trying to do
<beandog> Highest5: that's the golden question.
<Highest5> Skype, Compiz, Xchat, pidgin?
<Highest5> I don't need skype for video calls, just the group text chats
<beandog> Highest5: meh, you're fine.
<akurilin> beandog: right now I have xmonad get started however Ubuntu does it by default when you install it through APT from the default repos. In order for the xmobar status bar to work correctly, the xrandr call I use to order screens correctly needs to be made before xmonad starts.
<beandog> akurilin: oh okay
<Highest5> okay cool. But one last question and I'm sure it's really dumb, and I'm sure the answer is no.
<akurilin> beandog: I think without a DE picker you'd do this by configuring .xsession
<beandog> akurilin: right, that's what I was going to suggest ... put it in there ... for root, I guess.
<beandog> akurilin: I imagine even the xdm is going to load it
<akurilin> beandog: is there a way to bypass the default greeting scrreen then?
<beandog> akurilin: that's a feature of the xdm
<beandog> akurilin: and yes, you can
<Highest5> But I mess around with rooting android phones. Before I do any work with them I always backup the phone exactly as it is, so if something goes wrong, or I don't like it, I can restore it to what it was before I started messing with it. Can that be done in this scenario as well?
<Highest5> just in case?
<beandog> Highest5: eh, what you really need to backup is /etc
<beandog> you can pretty much ignore everything else.
<beandog> Highest5: even then, all the user config stuff is gonna be in $HOME anyway
<mistawright> hi guys i need some help. i have been working on migrating  a plesk server and flipped the switch to the new server today. I am running into an issue where the new server is pointing back to old one. where on ubuntu would I find my dns configuration?
<akurilin> beandog: ok I'll rummage around try to figure this out, thanks
<akurilin> mistawright: run nm-tool
<beandog> akurilin: if you wanna disable the dm completely, and just directly login with your user, then... that might be easier, but harder to setup.  Lots of options, of course. :T
<Highest5> beandog: okay, I'll go take a look. I don't want to screw anything up. So if somethings not feeling right, I'll just come back here. If everythings fine, I'll come back and give additional thanks to you and k1l
<akurilin> mistawright: also generally the DNS is configured by NetworkManager through the applet
<sean___> I receive this error when I try to run 'gnome-settings-daemon'. I am running i3-wm on Ubuntu 13.04.
<Highest5> but as for now thanks for the help
<sean___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6553876/
<beandog> Highest5: good luck.
<k1l> Highest5: if you are unsure come back and ask again
<beandog> Highest5: you could always do a trial run in VirtualBox or something
<akurilin> mistawright: unless you disabled that and are configuring this by hand thorugh resolv.conf
<beandog> Highest5: just to see how it works
<Highest5> I can do that?
<Bizzeh> hi, does anyone know how to get rsync to find only a certain filename, and only sync files by that filename? but, keeping the directory structure that that file exists within?
<mistawright> akurilin: what package is nm-tool part of? its not on my 12.04 lts server
<beandog> Highest5: well, I mean, not for *your* specific setup, but you could duplicate the scenario.  install ubuntu 32-bit with a separate /home partition, then reinstall to 64 bit and keep /home
<akurilin> mistawright: I'm actually curious to know if ubuntu server bothers with that toolset at all
<akurilin> might be a desktop-only piece
<akurilin> check resolv.conf to see if it's being managed
<mistawright> akurilin: yeah no networkmanager daemon either
<Highest5> I think I got it. It's not the first time I've installed the os. Just the first time I replaced it since partitioning the hard drive. every other time I just let ubuntu take the entire HDD and fully wiped it
<beandog> Highest5: right.
<Highest5> But I'm off, hopefully, I'll return with good news. Thanks again beandog and k1l
<beandog> Highest5: if you're uncertain though, I'd do a dry run.  I'd be unhappy if I lost 500 Gb of data.
<rokon1> Hello Ubuntu users! I have a major major problem. After ubuntun 12.10 crashed, (i use grub to dual boot with win8) it boots to a blank pruple screen and hangs. help!?
<rokon1> Hello Ubuntu users! I have a major major problem. After ubuntun 12.10 crashed, (i use grub to dual boot with win8) it boots to a blank pruple screen and hangs. help!?
#ubuntu 2013-12-11
<mistawright> akurilin: resolv.conf is being managed as it says it was automatically generated
<beandog> rokon1: check forums if you're not finding anyone here who can helpe
<beandog> *help
<rokon1> forums didnt have an answer for me :/
<beandog> :(
<rokon1> spent over 4 hrs lookin for a working answer and none came up... :[
<beandog> fire up a windows rescue disk and reinstall the boot loader
<rokon1> thats the other problem lol... dont have a disk...bought the pc for $45 from a friend :/ its not that the boot loader doesnt work, it boots to GRUB and i select Ubuntu and the screen goes purple as it usually does but the text doesnt come up, so i think it boots ubuntu but doesnt boot ubuntu.
<rokon1> dunno how to say it :P Boots the screen without text
<beandog> oh
<beandog> well that's an entirely different problem then
<rokon1> yeah. sorry for the mis-explanation
<beandog> rokon1: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB_Error_Reference relevant, maybe?
<beandog> rokon1: see if you can boot into single user mode
<beandog> and then ... uh ... do something else to fix it.
<doctorZeus> rokon1 what kind of video card
<beandog> that was gonna be my next question
<rokon1> how do i do that? it doesnt give me an option :/ Intel
<rokon1> One sec lemme get my laptop
<beandog> Hmm
<doctorZeus> I've had that purple screen before, seems it was on an 11.x version a while back.  I think I had updated video drivers since the last reboot as the likely cause.
<BeBopBishop> kali linux?
<BeBopBishop> debian :p
<doctorZeus> Can't remember what I did to fix it, it was something relatively easy though.  I think I rm xorg.conf from recovery console
<jp-> anyway to get the menu always visible in 13.10? most of what i'm seeing on google is for older versions.
<VLanX> so ubuntu should be quite invurnerable to viruses right? But still, any chance that you could still get firefox infected in any way?
<rokon1> INtel HD Grapchis
<rokon1> Thats what DXDiag says for my display.
<rokon1> I dunno vlan, but if your talking to me, I havent downloaded anything with it
<rokon1> Ive only used apt-get and i just installed apache :P
<VLanX> rokon1: no sorry, was just a question of mine
<rokon1> ok lol
<beandog> VLanX: eh, in theory, yah
<wafflejock> VLanX: no OS is invulnerable
<doctorZeus> VLanX absolutely it can.. it's inherently going to be more secure but far far far away from "invulnerable."
<beandog> well ... not theory
<akurilin> mistawright: ok good so there's something taking care of it then. Ask in here again see if someone knows better
<rokon1> but yes, ubuntun is fairly virus free because its not as popular as say mac or windows, but im sure there are SOME viruses for ubuntu
<doctorZeus> Linux best ally in being virus free is the low market share
<wafflejock> well and hopefully more educated users
<wafflejock> with Linux you have a repository for getting your software
<VLanX> wafflejock, doctorZeus: so is there anything that i can scan 4 viruses, for ubuntu or firefox?
<wafflejock> if that comes from a trusted source then your pretty much good to go
<doctorZeus> there are tools
<kbrosnan> clamav
<rokon1> I reaaaaly dont want to install ubuntu again... :[
<wafflejock> clamav mostly finds windows viruses though
<wafflejock> honestly there's not a lot of viruses targetting linux as others say but that doesn't mean there aren't malicious pieces of software for linux
<VLanX> only low market share? srsly?
<wafflejock> the thing is if you don't give them admin rights then you're pretty safe
<akurilin> mistawright: ping me when you figure out what's configuring nics on ubuntu server, I'd love to know that myself
<wafflejock> VLanX: you have to do sudo to run as root
<doctorZeus> rokon1 boot into recovery mode from grub and try rm xorg.conf
<wafflejock> if you don't do sudo then you're not in much risk since it can't access the main files
<rokon1> eh
<beandog> well
<rokon1> about that
<wafflejock> the other thing is canonical reviews the software and since it's open source issues are more likely to be found
<rokon1> i guess being home gave it the magic touch?
<beandog> that's not entirely true, but whatevs.  Chances of getting infected are really low to begin with.
<rokon1> wouldnt boot at school, try at home and it works.
<VLanX> wafflejock: i mean just common use, like surfing to shhitty sites, which could happen
<wafflejock> if you find projects that are trusted and widely used then your probably safe but it's more about being security concious, not installing from places you don't trust and the like
<rokon1> just gonna not turn it off for awhile and try and find whats causin it and fixing it
<rokon1> ^
<wafflejock> VLanX: your not likely to get stuff just surfing
<wafflejock> VLanX: but the internet itself can be hacked
<rokon1> basically if you use apt-get from the standard ubuntu repository, your 90% safe
<doctorZeus> It's a bit paradoxical as I'm not joking but Linux is more secure because it's Linux
<VLanX> wafflejock: ok but still, anything to protect again malware? something to scan the system with?
<wafflejock> VLanX: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5l9lSnNMxg
<beandog> VLanX: yah, chkrootkit, rkhunter
<rokon1> there are far far far less viruses etc for linux than windows, but it is still an operating system that uses internet.
<wafflejock> beandog: +1
<rokon1> and usb etc, that can install viruses as well
<rokon1> if your usb gets infeted with something then thats possible too.
<VLanX> beandog: ok, i'll read bout those
<wafflejock> VLanX: it's not as big of an issue if your more careful about what you click or allow to load and stuff
<VLanX> wafflejock, no, just surfing 4 porn :D
<doctorZeus> If *nix had somehow someway garnered the interest and growth and market share that windows had I think we would see a LOT more virus.  Maybe not as bad as windows because of the fundamental differences?  But plenty more than today
<rokon1> right. basically, just...be smart and use common sense
<beandog> what rokon1 said.
<rokon1> OK so my problem was magically solved, hope the rest of you guys as well! Im off for awhile, later
<wafflejock> VLanX: yeah just saying some people install 40 PPAs to get new software from all over and if you don't trust the source or check the source code yourself you never know what your allowing to happen with sudo
<vinni_f> Hi, anyone can tell me how to upgrade ubuntu with the live cd on an encrypted fs. the istall gui does not propose the upgrade....
<wafflejock> it's not good to have the attitude that the machine is somehow invincible because it's OS X or Linux or something
<VLanX> right
<wafflejock> lots of exploits are based more on the user and social things than technical issues and in the age of internet based everything people getting data that way is really a major issue regardless of what system you use
<beandog> the real threat today is privacy, anyway
<beandog> computing power is cheap.
<wafflejock> Windows just tends to have 1,000,000 exploits at any given time so it seems much worse, and people are used to constantly allowing admin rights or running as admin
<VLanX> well i should definitely get rid of javascript btw
<beandog> VLanX: check out noscript ff plugin
<dr_acke> has microsoft come auot a system with out a bug
<Mongo44> Is there an alternative to java?
<wafflejock> VLanX: it all depends on what your doing, in many cases disabling javascript really paralyzes the internet, GMail and the like depend on it, if your paranoid enough you can switch though
<beandog> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/
<wafflejock> java is not javascript
<kbrosnan> Mongo44: icetea
<wafflejock> and yes there are many alternatives
<VLanX> beandog: yeah, just got thst one
<VLanX> s/thst/that
<beandog> VLanX: I really like that one.
<apb1963> Every time i reboot, the Network Configuration takes forever, until it finally times out and moves on and finishes booting.  Any ideas on what's wrong here?
<beandog> VLanX: I think with that, and adblock, you'll pretty much be golden
<VLanX> should be the case yeah :)
<beandog> apb1963: sounds like some network device is doing a dhcp request
<apb1963> beandog: good call.  dhcpclient is running, I haven't been able to uninstall it
<beandog> apb1963: you kind of want it anyway .... so you can get an ip :)
<beandog> apb1963: disable the network device that is doing lookups OR change the dhclient timeout to be lower.  It's probably at 60 seconds by default.
<Wiz_KeeD> uhm...guys I need some help please :(
<Wiz_KeeD> I FINALLY managed only with ubuntu 13.10 to install in uefi mode and grub shows up nice BUT if i boot normally it goes into a blank screen and if i go into safe mode I have the options to resume clean dpkg failsafeX fsck grub network root and system-summary
<Wiz_KeeD> halp :(
<apb1963> beandog: both good ideas.  It may be the wireless modem that's doing the dhcp call... I'm wired, but I turned the wireless on one day just to see what was in my neighborhood... never turned it back off.
<beandog> apb1963: that sounds like the culprit
<beandog> apb1963: you can configure networkmanager to disable them individually
<apb1963> beandog: I guess I don't understand why it would be doing dhcp calls?
<beandog> apb1963: If I had to *guess*, I'd say it's doing that one first.
<apb1963> beandog: I mean, the modem already has an IP from the cable modem doohicky
<apb1963> ohhhh
<apb1963> never thought of that
<beandog> and when that times out, it rolls over to the next one.
<apb1963> how can I change the order?  /etc/network/interfaces?
<zippo^> hello, which url can i learn how can I install Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro?
<beandog> apb1963: just the NM interface in your desktop
<apb1963> see that's the thing... Network Manager doesn't see any connections
<beandog> orly.
<beandog> apb1963: but it sees devices, right?
<apb1963> orly?
<beandog> o really
<apb1963> hmmm.... I don't think it does... let me check
<beandog> apb1963: which ubuntu are you on
<apb1963> 12.04.3
<beandog> Hmm okay
<apb1963> and I'm not sure what I did with NM :/
<beandog> Yah there'll be a setup thingie
<bc--> hello dear friends
<bc--> i need your help
<bc--> please
<apb1963> It used to show up on my tray... now it doesn't... and it's not in the search thing
<beandog> apb1963: Mine's in my topnav, but I'm on xfce.
<apb1963> I'm using kde
<beandog> apb1963: I'm *sure* you can run the binary and it'll pull up, but I don't know the name.  It might be easier to just edit it in /etc, honestly.
<apb1963> I like editing
<apb1963> what do I edit?
<beandog> heh
<beandog> *that* I don't know ... I generally avoid NM
<beandog> well, outside of Ubuntu that is.  too complex.
<bc--> i am trting to install a patch on my ubuntu 10.04.4 on vmware machine, but if i execute the patch i receive this message from terminal "./sfk: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ". I tried everything to install "libstdc++.so.5" but is impossible,
<bc--> *trying
<apb1963> i've never used nm
<beandog> apb1963: it just works in ubuntu, so I'm happy
<beandog> apb1963: ANYWAY .... find out what binary pulls up the config thingie, and go from there.
<beandog> or edit /etc.  Either way ... might  have to lookup NM docs
<apb1963> beandog:  are we talking about /etc/network/interfaces?
<beandog> apb1963: oh yah, pastebin it for me
<apb1963> because I can just comment it out of there... though it's in second position so I'm not sure why it would go first?
<apb1963> ok
<apb1963> a moment
<bc--> any support for me?
<apb1963> beandog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6553993/
<beandog> apb1963: hmm
<beandog> apb1963: isn't auto etho running a dhcp request?
<beandog> You'd have to change that ... sec
<beandog> oh wait, nm, that's okay
<wafflejock> bc--: why 10.04 it's fairly old
<apb1963> beandog:  I think that just configures my LAN right?
<beandog> wafflejock: If I had to guess, it's a production server
<beandog> apb1963: well ... I'd read man interfaces.  Should be your answer in there.
<wafflejock> beandog: yeah but should still be brought up to date
<bc--> wafflejock : yes but i can use only this one
<beandog> wafflejock: yah, that doesn't happen a lot in production. :)
<beandog> where uptime is far more important than anything else
<wafflejock> guess is otherwise the only option is to find the source for lib std C++ 5 and get it compiled or find a build for 10.04
<beandog> anyway.
<wafflejock> beandog: yeah but need to have two systems to swap stuff so you can update without risking production
<wafflejock> I know the real world isn't so forgiving though
<evanm1> hi all. I am new to irc.  I am having a problem installing ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell n7110
<apb1963> beandog: well the simple solution is just to comment out wlan0... the thing is I don't know if that's the RIGHT solution.
<apb1963> I guess this is where we experiment... I prefer to have a definitive answer generally
<beandog> apb1963: seems like the obvious answer to me ... :T *shrug*
<apb1963> beandog: funny thing is... I'm dropping those packets in iptables
<evanm1> I keep going into low-graphics mode
<beandog> apb1963: heh
<apb1963> beandog: I drop them because dhcpclient isn't supposed to keep asking for an IP as far as I know....
<beandog> that is funny :)
<apb1963> beandog: Yet it sends out unending requests.... to me, that's broken.
<beandog> well, that's not gonna keep it from trying
<apb1963> beandog: that's why I firewalled it
<beandog> No, I mean, it'll stil wait for 60 seconds.
<apb1963> beandog:  It's a monster.  I can't turn it off.  lol
<apb1963> yeah
<apb1963> which is why I'm here
<beandog> the answer has to be in the interfaces man page
<apb1963> No manual entry for dhcpclient
<apb1963> which is why I haven't ever changed the default timeout
<beandog> apb1963: man dhclient
<apb1963> d'oh!
<beandog> apb1963: man interfaces
<apb1963> been doing that for months
<apb1963> kk
<apb1963> yeah, I've looked at interfaces before...  I'm not sure what my goal is with that?
<beandog> apb1963: the goal is to see what "auto eth0" should be replaced with
<beandog> er, not eth0 .. freek.
<apb1963> ??
<apb1963> wlan0 you mean? the wireless device?
<beandog> yes
<apb1963> well...  I get an IP from the wire... so...  again... not sure what my goal is here
<apb1963> I guess just use something other than auto
<beandog> anyway
<beandog> it's in there somewhere.
<beandog> right.
<beandog> apb1963: maybe it's something else that is doing the delay on boot.
<beandog> fsck is the next thing that comes to mind ... but that wouldnt run every time
<evanm1> Can anyone help on an install with a Dell n7110 with optimus Nvidia graphics card? It boots but only low graphics mode
<apb1963> Yeah no it explicitly says Network Configuration
<apb1963> 60 seconds
<beandog> yah
<beandog> that's dhcp
<apb1963> it has to be what you said.. the wireless calling it
<mukti_> I have a crontab entry that keeps sending me blank emails. Is there any way to only send emails when there is output from the script: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7903178/raw/8818878d6d891c2808d6b346580317123e8086d7/gistfile1.txt
<mukti_> I know about MAILTO; but I don't know how to specify a subject without using the 'mail' comand
<daftykins> evanm1: 13.10? have you checked the BIOS for any GPU options?
<evanm1> No will do now.  Thanks you
<beandog> mukti_: I'd put it in a simple shell script
<mukti_> beandog: you mean a shell script that calls the python script?
<beandog> right
<apb1963> beandog: I guess I don't really understand why the wireless doesn't get an IP from my ISP?  Is it because there is no actual wireless server from the ISP?  I'm pretty weak on wireless.. I ignored the whole wireless revolution until recently.  lol
<beandog> mukti_: message=`/root/site/reg_check.py`; if [ ! -z $message ]; then echo $message | mail -s "Registration Check" myemail@gmail.com; fi
<beandog> apb1963: I dunno.  But if you want a really stupid hack solution ... just give it a static ip
<evanm1> daftykins: Phoenix SecureCore Tiano Setup has no GPU options
<apb1963> beandog:  I don't think that will work.  The wireless device is my router.  My router - wired - gets the IP from the ISP's modem.
<daftykins> evanm1: mmm pretty typical. have you booted with 'nomodeset' ?
<beandog> apb1963: okay, well, basically where you're at right now is you have a good idea of what it *might* be ... so that's a good place to start looking at how to configure it differently.  IOW, I'm not gonna read the man page for you. :)
<evanm1> daftykins: yes. I checked the xorg log and it says screens found but no usable configuration
<dtcrshr> hello! on recovery mode I can go to failsafe and start a normal session, im under 12.04 lts. Nvidia driver is installed ok via jockey, but if i choose normal boot on grub, it goes to " low graphcs mode yada yada" and i cant get to the system
<dtcrshr> how do I remove this failsafe warning, and use the system normally?
<daftykins> evanm1: and have you looked into bumblebee?
<apb1963> beandog: I've already skimmed the man page... nothing leaped out at me because I'm not really sure what I want
<beandog> apb1963: you want to disable dhcp lookups
<apb1963> I do?
<apb1963> ok
 * dtcrshr sees that the latest log is also about gpu issues
<apb1963> :)
<apb1963> thank you :)
<md_5> Im having trouble getting the proprietry nvidia drivers to work on my gtx 770, desktop
<apb1963> i'll let you know what I find
<md_5> Tried using xorg-edgers, eventually got it running, rebooted, and suddenly only get a tty
<md_5> I have no idea what else to try
<md_5> seems the drivers also cause hangs in the kernel
<evanm1> daftykins: I followed the basic setup on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee but it did not resolve my issue
<leptone> i have a dual booting MBP running 12.04 and OSX mavericks. does anyone know if an article for updating my ubuntu partition to 13.10 that is suited for me? thx
<dtcrshr> what mostly drives me crazy is that mint on the same pc works like a charm
<beandog> apb1963: okay well I'm outta anyway, so good luck, but two things I'd do: google how to disable a device in NM, and secondly, find the NM logs and see what it's doing for sure.
<dtcrshr> im pretty sure unity will screw up completly my games
<apb1963> beandog:  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<daftykins> evanm1: this is 13.10 yes? i'm out of ideas i'm afraid
<evanm1> daftykins: I also tried deleting xorg.conf to rely on autodetection but that did not work either
<evanm1> daftykins: no it is 12.04
<beandog> apb1963: that's gonna be for the daemon
<apb1963> beandog: however since NM doesn't see anything (or didn't when I was able to actually find it) I'm not sure I want to disable it?
<wafflejock> apb1963: just dropped in where are you at in your diagnoses
<daftykins> evanm1: ah 12.04.3? are you using a raring kernel with it and the raring X?
<beandog> apb1963: open /etc/network/interfaces, it says right there to read the interfaces man page.  The answer is in there somewhere.  Don't skim. ;)
<apb1963> wafflejock: Not sure.  lol
<wafflejock> apb1963: so you've got a wireless adapter and your trying to connect to the internet at home?
<apb1963> wafflejock: Not exactly
<beandog> wafflejock: his NetworkManager is taking 60 seconds to start on boot.  I'm guessing it's one of his devices that is timing out a DHCP requst.  He has the wired doing static IP, the wireless is set to auto.
<evanm1> daftykins: Can you give me the commands to check? Thanks
<apb1963> beandog: thank you :)
<mukti_> beandog: Although it is a little more complex then I originally wanted, it worked, thanks
<beandog> good luck apb1963, wafflejock .  I'm outtas.
<evanm1> daftykins: uname -r and ??
<wafflejock> beandog: later have a good one
<beandog> mukti_: :)
<daftykins> evanm1: not sure on checking X but you can compare "uname -a" to what raring's backported kernel was
<beandog> gratz
<apb1963> beandog: Have a great day/night!
<dtcrshr> If i remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe what happens?
<daftykins> dtcrshr: forgive my simple query but.. why would you not just stick with Mint if it's working? :)
<daftykins> dtcrshr: that's just an alternate one, it doesn't get touched
<p3rs3us> apb1963, Even if your network manager is taking 60 secs, what is the real problem you are facing? Is the booting slow?
<apb1963> wafflejock: Actually... I don't think the wired is doing static IP... not sure that's accurate, though I suppose it depends on your point of view.  The router gets a dynamic IP from the my ISP's cable modem.
<dtcrshr> daftykins: thats a tricky question. besides it just works fine for me im installing ubunto on a friends newly bought dell notebook. I was thinking for the regular / low knowledge user ubuntu would be the best suggestion for him
<apb1963> p3rs3us: Yes.  Booting stops to wait for the Network Configuration which eventually times out and fails.
<wafflejock> apb1963: what version exactly of ubuntu
<dtcrshr> but seems wrong this full suport from ubuntu, mostly because it wont work out of the box...
<daftykins> dtcrshr: they're both debian derivatives so i don't really see the difference - so you've put 13.10 on this Dell and it's not going so well?
<wafflejock> apb1963: if you don't know do lsb_release -a on the comand line
<apb1963> p3rs3us: Then it moves on with the rest of the boot process...  and when it's all done, the network is working just fine.  But I want to get rid of that huge pause.
<apb1963> wafflejock: 12.04.3
<dtcrshr> daftykins: well, I never had good experiences with ubuntu that are not LTS, I installed 12.04
<wafflejock> apb1963: straight Ubuntu?
<dtcrshr> live boot works fine, only the system itself wont work
<apb1963> wafflejock: well it's not gay if that's what you're asking
<daftykins> dtcrshr: is it nvidia only this laptop, or optimus?
<wafflejock> haha
<dtcrshr> and im worried if some automatic uptates will fully break ubuntu again in some near future
<wafflejock> meant not xubuntu
<dtcrshr> optimus
<wafflejock> or kubuntu
<evanm1> daftykins: 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1 and how do I get the raring backport?
<dtcrshr> gt 740m
<apb1963> kde installed
<wafflejock> or edubuntu or something like that http://askubuntu.com/questions/213614/waiting-for-network-configuration-problem
<apb1963> plasma
<daftykins> evanm1: there's an ubuntu support page on it somewhere, it's pretty obvious if you google "ubuntu 12.04 raring"
<wafflejock> apb1963: okay cool I use Kubuntu here, went from Ubuntu+KDE to straight Kubuntu 13.10, just want to be sure we're on the same page
<wafflejock> apb1963: are you seeing the message from that link?
<evanm1> daftykins: thanks, will do
<p3rs3us> Even if you are not connected to any network, i mean you don't have any wires connected and your wireless isn't working? Then too?
<daftykins> dtcrshr: ah - welcome to a world of hurt. sounds like you're in the same situation as evanm1
<daftykins> dtcrshr: thought #1 - if Live worked but the install didn't, i'd be willing to bet you installed with updates turned on, to download updates during setup?
<dtcrshr> i did that
<apb1963> wafflejock: correct
<dtcrshr> daftykins: well, on my personal notebook its a gt555m bumblebee works like a charm, i get 39fps on dota 2
<dtcrshr> but im using mint LMDE
<wafflejock> apb1963: okay so give a pastebin of your current /etc/network/interfaces so we can see what's going on
<mukti_> beandog: I'm having another issue now... Although the python script outputs new lines when I run it in my shell, the emails do not have any new lines. Do I need to format them a special way so that the mail command enters new lines?
<daftykins> dtcrshr: are you near it now to compare kernel + X version with what's on the ubuntu install?
<wafflejock> mukti_: (s)he took off
<apb1963> wafflejock: beandog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6553993/
<dtcrshr> daftykins: yes, but my ride just came... ill have to go
<daftykins> enjoy
<dtcrshr> glxpheres says XORG no device detected now.... ill give mint a try then
<dtcrshr> thans anyway
<p3rs3us> apb1963, Try this command  cat /var/log/syslog |grep NetworkManager and paste the output somewhere.
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: did you ever figure out your issue?
<leptone> so im trying to upgrade from 12.04  to 13.04 so i can then go to 13.1. i ran the update-manager -d command which brought me to the update manager. where it says at the top ":New Ubuntu Release '14.04' is avaliable" the an upgrade button. should i just go to 14.04? is it stable?
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, this is the first time it worked technickul, but only worked with ubuntu 13.10
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: what had you been trying earlier?
<Wiz_KeeD> That's not good enough for me I need to understand what happened, how to do it again and use 12.04 if 13.10 doesn't cut it
<Wiz_KeeD> earlier when technickul ?
<apb1963> p3rs3us: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554093/
<mukti_> Does anyone know if there is a special way to enter newlines with the mail command?
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: idk you've had this problem since saturday I think so I"m wondering which version you were using befreo
<evanm1> daftykins: I found this fight http://askubuntu.com/questions/336527/how-to-upgrade-to-the-next-hardware-enablement-stack/336573#336573 on how to upgrade to 3.8.0 but I don't understand the backports and what I should compare.  Can you give me a google search term?
<Wiz_KeeD> I was using 12.04 which doesn't seem to handle grub installation and patching as well as 13.10 does
<wafflejock> apb1963: yeah believe you need to be looking at /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf now actually instead of /etc/network/interfaces
<Wiz_KeeD> I managed to get even 12.04 working in the end but it made some ugly freezes
<Wiz_KeeD> Dunno why that happened but it did
<wafflejock> will see if I notice anything in the logs too though
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, I ended up partitioning my drive from gparted manually
<Wiz_KeeD> How far are you with your issue though
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<apb1963> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554095/
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: my guess is since 13.10 is most current which is why it might have worked. I'm good to go mine has been since Sunday
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah maybe that's why it worked but there are a lot of unanswered questions :(
<Wiz_KeeD> How did you solve your issue in the end technickul ?
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: I just had to manual add grub entries that pointed to efi partition to the windows install and boom good to go
<Wiz_KeeD> So your only issue was that grub was not showing the efi partition of windows to launch it?
<J-Escobar> Question on an Ubuntu install that won't boot. Boots into busybox. I loaded an Ubuntu live cd and tried mounting my install at /dev/sda1 and it just hangs. Tried running an e2fsck from the live cd on /dev/sda1 and it says it is busy and will not run. Any help would be appreciated!
<daftykins> evanm1: well, it's just a guess of mine really - not sure what you need beyond the commands and packages mentioned on there
<wafflejock> apb1963: believe you need to set that to true on managed for /etc/network/interfaces to take effect which basically disabled NetworkManager from what I understand http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-networking-tips-and-tricks/
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: That was the final problem. I had a issues installing at first because I was trying to install in non uefi mode. Now I have fan/battery issues sometimes when I boot to unbuntu. It maxes out my fan and makes my battery charge led light flicker
<wafflejock> when you do a ifconfig do you see the static IP you picked?
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, ouch that doesn't sound good
<apb1963> wafflejock: Yes
<Wiz_KeeD> idk about battery since I don't use it in my notebook tbh
<Wiz_KeeD> but my fan keeps going at it as well
<Wiz_KeeD> I mean not hard but...still
<pers3us> apb1963, Did you get the message I sent? I thing i got dcd.
<wafflejock> apb1963: yeah think I would take a backup of NetworkManager.conf as shown in that link and try to set it to true and give it a reset
<evanm1> daftykins:  Thanks for your help.  I will let you know if I solve it. Ubuntu has been running on this laptop for 2 years. I know I screwed something up when it asked me if I wanted to add prop drivers.  It has not booted since. :-/
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: my was maxed out. I wouldn't be worried if this wasn't a super expensive ultrabook lol
<wafflejock> pers3us: yeah log was pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554093/
<apb1963> p3rs3us: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554093/
<pers3us> oh. lemme have a look.
<wafflejock> apb1963: aterisk box eh?
<daftykins> evanm1: oh so it's got nvidia installed right now?
<daftykins> evanm1: did you actually want to do that or were you happy as-is?
<wafflejock> apb1963: I setup a a RasPBX here for doing some SIP stuff, lots of fun and cheapy calls
<evanm1> daftykins: I would be happy to get unity working. I just want it working again.  I am not sure.
<apb1963> wafflejock: Based on what beandog said, it seems as if my wireless device is asking for a dynamic IP... from my ISP I guess?  Since I'm wired and the wireless and wired devices are the same - i.e. the router  I don't know why the dhcp request wouldn't succeed.... what difference does it make which portion of the router is asking for the IP?  But, as can be seen from my firewall logs, it asks for an IP over and over (which is why I firewalled it)
<pers3us> apb1963, Looks alright to me :-/ Which network devices you have.
<wafflejock> apb1963: well your router will get the IP from the modem
<apb1963> pers3us: all 3.  eth0 lo0 and wlan0
<pers3us> apb1963, What is your wifi device? Is it a broadcom chipset?
<daftykins> evanm1: surely unity worked with just the intel GPU in use - just remove the nvidia drivers you installed
<wafflejock> apb1963: the modem will get the IP from the ISP
<wafflejock> your router will give your device IPs
<wafflejock> assuming here your router does the DHCP on the network which is the norm
<evanm1> daftykins: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ??
<wafflejock> the hanging is because your local interfaces aren't connecting for some reason it seems... or at least that's what it's telling us
<daftykins> evanm1: yeah that'd do it
<apb1963> wafflejock: I've turned off DHCP on the router and assigned a static IP to my device (currently, only one)
<apb1963> pers3us: let me see if I can determine that.. lshw???
<wafflejock> lscpci -k
<wafflejock> or lsusb for usb stuff
<wafflejock> lshw may get it but probably lots of other stuff too
<evanm1> daftykins: executing the prior command now 5 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<apb1963> wafflejock: I'm confused....  I'm looking for the router info. lspci would give me builtin devices (well, cards anyway) yes?
<somsip> apb1963: if you can just get the router to not assign IPs for a certain block and use one of those as your static, you might get what you want.
<pers3us> apb1963, wafflejock My guess is it has nothing to do with ip getting assigned, its more likely becuase chipset is not able to communicate.
<pers3us> normally DHCP is really fast. It shouldn't take 60 secs.
<daftykins> evanm1: as long as they're all nvidia driver related, the ones being removed, that should be good
<evanm1> daftykins: sudo shutdown -h now and reboot??
<apb1963> ok, for those of you that missed the beginning of this conversation... the problem is that I'm getting Network Configuration time out on bootup.
<daftykins> evanm1: well i prefer -r 0 to reboot, but sure ;)
<wafflejock> apb1963: yeah really was looking to supplement what pers3us was saying to get the hardware info to see what's loaded
<evanm1> daftykins: doing it your way
<pers3us> apb1963, I guess this the first time you are trying to install *nix on your machine. Right?
<apb1963> oh... I wonder... I wasn't thinking... there is a wireless adapter installed...  maybe that's the culprit
<wafflejock> I beleive if the router doesn't know if an IP address yet it will act as an auto sensing switch where the first time it gets a packet that has the source IP on it from your computer it will put that in it's lookup table x port has aaa.aaa.aaa.aaa IP address for any future communication, but it sounds like there is some hardware failure
<apb1963> pers3us: Umm... no.
<pers3us> apb1963, so it worked fine before?
<apb1963> pers3us: Never
<pers3us> ah
<evanm1> daftykins: problem solved. The ubuntu community comes through again. Many thanks :-)
<wafflejock> yeah you may be able to disable the wireless by setting the NetworkManager if managed=true so it uses /etc/network/interfaces then comment out the wlan0 lines
<pers3us> ^ do that. Disable wireless and then try.
<wafflejock> not sure if it's already using /etc/network/interfaces though since you say the static IP on ethernet is applied... seems a bit strange
<wafflejock> also if a hardware switch is available for wireless that may help too
<pers3us> It should use /etc/network/interfaces
<wafflejock> just cut it off entirely
<daftykins> evanm1: my pleasure ^_^ only sorry i didn't follow sooner
<apb1963> wafflejock: pers3us Here... let me shed a bit more light... iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554152/
<wafflejock> apb1963: yeah give it a shot with that disabled since it's not currently connecting to anything it may be causing the system to hang while it scans for networks or something
<pers3us> wafflejock, IIRC I don't think connecting to wifi network is part of boot up, is it?
<wafflejock> pers3us: well figure it's worth a shot anyhow won't hurt to try if it's not being used atm anyhow
<pers3us> hmm. Let him try then.
<apb1963> wafflejock: so you're thinking the router, is scanning for wireless networks on bootup?
<wafflejock> apb1963: thinking the wifi card in your laptop may be... it's not really the norm though as pers3us says because it needs access to KWallet or whatever is storing your WPA key or whatever security for the network and stuff
<wafflejock> apb1963: it does seem a bit unlikely but good to reduce the problem space
<apb1963> wafflejock: desktop
<wafflejock> okay either way
<wafflejock> sucks though no hardware switch in that case
<apb1963> kwallet request comes up after I login
<wafflejock> easier to pop it out though I suppose
<wafflejock> apb1963: right that's what pers3us was saying too normally wifi is handled after login etc.
<apb1963> I think the request is by chrome
<pers3us> apb1963, Yeah, the request will come when you login, cz that is when trigger for wpa comes up. So before that wireless should not request to connect.
<Wiz_KeeD> It seems that my cooler is going down, temperatures are really well and no problems rendering, should I install bumble-bee to further optimize my power conumption and all?
<wafflejock> apb1963: as others suggest here http://askubuntu.com/questions/213614/waiting-for-network-configuration-problem miscellaneous extra stuff in /etc/network/interfaces has caused this though
<wafflejock> and you do have the lines for wlan0 dhcp
<wafflejock> this is my full /etc/network/interfaces
<wafflejock> auto lo
<wafflejock> iface lo inet loopback
<wafflejock> 13.10 Kubuntu though
<wafflejock> wifi is connected after login
<pers3us> Yours is Atheros Wifi Chipset?
<apb1963> so then it sounds like the answer is to simply assign a static ip instead of a dhcp request
<apb1963> pers3us: Yes
<apb1963> and it sounds like its not the router... but the card.
<wafflejock> apb1963: yeah much easier to verify if you have other devices you can test the router with but most likely it's just a configuration issue or driver problem in your OS than anything else from what I can tell
<pers3us> apb1963, I doubt it, assigning static ip isnt a solution. But nevertheless give it a try.
<apb1963> in fact... duh.... I turned off dhcp on the router... which is why nothing is responding to the card - although to be honest I can't remember if this problem was ocurring prior to my turning it off on the router - but I think it was.  Hmm.
<pers3us> wafflejock, Yeah looks like OS/Driver problem.
<AA2012> hi any one can help to install flash player on ubuntu on samsung Arm Chromebook
<wafflejock> AA2012: not included in Chromium?
<AA2012> no it is not
<pers3us> apb1963, wafflejock if you guys will take a look at the syslog, wifi isn't trying to connect there. It only tries to connect if you have a wired network.
<AA2012> #chrubuntu
<apb1963> wireless only tries to connect if you have a wired network?  I'm lost on that one.
<mimikins> anon
<AA2012> hi any one can help to install flash player on ubuntu on samsung Arm Chromebook
<Wiz_KeeD> lspci | grep VGA returns just the intel video card, does this mean it runs only on the intel card?
<malt> whats a good web editor design like dreamweaver in ubuntu software
<pers3us> apb1963, I meant wireless isn't trying to connect. it will try to connect if it is wired network. not wireless
<apb1963> pers3us: "It" what is "it"?  The card?
<pers3us> AA2012, Can you not install flashplayer-plugin?
<pers3us> apb1963, ya
<AA2012> how
<apb1963> pers3us: Again... I'm lost on that one.  Why would a wireless card only try to connect if the network is wired?
<pers3us> apb1963, ah sorry, i mean ubuntu. not the chipset. ubuntu tries to connect wired on bootup but not wireless
<aeoril> What is the best way to remote into Ubuntu desktop?  I used to use VNC, but was wondering if anything else is in wide use
<pers3us> apb1963, Wireless connection shouldn't happen till you are logged in
<apb1963> pers3us: OK, but that puts us back at square one.  What is causing the boot delay in the Network Configuration?
<aeoril> (graphically)
<pers3us> aeoril, VNC is only one that i know of.
<apb1963> pers3us: No, that doesn't make sense...  you're saying (assuming I had no wire) that I don't get network unless I login?
<pers3us> apb1963, let me think.
<aeoril> pers3us ok - is there a native VNC server that comes with Saucy desktop that works well?
<pers3us> apb1963, ya you wont get connected to any network till you are logged in, unless it is a wired network.
<aeoril> well, not really "native", but through normal apt-get?
<apb1963> I think what I said earlier is at least part of the solution if not all of it...  wlan0 dhcp in the interfaces file doesn't make sense if the router is not giving out dhcp addresses... but ... I don't think that's the whole solution.... and might even be a different problem.
<pers3us> aeoril, There are lots of them. Google it .
<aeoril> pers3us ok, but if I remember correctly when I used it before, there were only three (I think) servers and I could only get one to work (I am not talking about clients)
<pers3us> aeoril, one that i remember is vino.
<aeoril> pers3us googling ...
<apb1963> pers3us: wafflejock: I get tons of these, because I blocked and log them in iptables: Dec 10 17:41:14 asterisk kernel: [18823.904656] IPTables-Dropped: IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC= SRC=169.254.7.192 DST=224.0.0.251 LEN=81 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=255 ID=48260 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5353 DPT=5353 LEN=6
<pers3us> aeoril, apt-cache search vnc
<aeoril> pers3us ok, thanks :)
<apb1963> so maybe that's my dhcp problem in interfaces
<pers3us> apb1963, This doesnt look like a request for dhcp.
<pers3us> apb1963, Have a look https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multicast_address
<apb1963> Multicast DNS (mDNS) address
<apb1963> so now I'm even more lost.  lol
<daftykins> apb1963: if you're managing wireless with network manager, you shouldn't have anything more than an "auto wlan0" entry in interfaces afaik
<daftykins> or in fact, i'm not sure you mention the interfaces at all when NM manages them
<apb1963> daftykins: that's just it... nothing shows up in network manager... on those days where network manager actually shows up at all.
<daftykins> that sounds uncharacteristically unreliable
<apb1963> today, it's not showing up at all
<daftykins> what've you done to your install? :D
<apb1963> lol
<pers3us> lol
<pers3us> seriously what have you done? :P
<apb1963> well... I started with a server install
<apb1963> then I added a desktop, because my other machine which was my desktop - died.
<daftykins> ruh-roh
<pers3us> is it 12.04 server?
<pers3us> :O
<apb1963> yes
<aeoril> pers3us fyi I found this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Remote_Access#Remote_Access
<daftykins> so you've been hacking at it ever since? :D
<apb1963> then, after installing asterisk and a softphone...  a DBUS bug was found...
<pers3us> aeoril, Are you trying to connect to ubuntu machine from a different computer right?
<aeoril> pers3us yes
<aeoril> (with a gui)
<pers3us> aeoril, Install vino, set it up and then install a vnc client on the other machine and connect from there.
<apb1963> i reported the dbus bug as best I could, but never heard back and haven't had time to follow up... I just assumed that the massive updates that came down soon after were the reason for it :)
<pers3us> it will work same as Remote desktop
<aeoril> pers3us is remote desktop native to the Ubuntu distro?
<pers3us> Remote desktop is native to windows. it works on RDP
<apb1963> the softphone developer changed his code so as to avoid tickling the bug... so it's unclear whether the dbus bug was fixed or not.
<pers3us> afaik there are no servers that provide RDP on ubuntu
<pers3us> apb1963, you have lost it :D
<apb1963> sflphone by the way.  Very nice phone.
<apb1963> open source
<apb1963> pers3us: I've always been mad.  lol
<aeoril> pers3us oh, yes - I know what you are talking about now - I did not realize you were talking about windows
<wafflejock> apb1963: yeah like sflphone too
<pers3us> apb1963, IIRC (i am not sure so verify) the network service is handled differently in server edition, since it is headless.
<apb1963> the thing is....  I'm pretty sure this network issue has always existed, but not 100% sure.
<apb1963> pers3us: that, I have no idea.
<pers3us> when you try to install kubuntu over it, the network manger won't show the interfaces.
<apb1963> pers3us: yes, that's one of my issues
<pers3us> apb1963, So when you try to configure the interfaces from /etc/network/* folder then it has completely different set of configurations,
<apb1963> "it" being... network manager?
<pers3us> umm, i don't know the exact package name but the service is networking
<apb1963> ok
<pers3us> not NetworkManager
<apb1963> got it
<pers3us> so when you try to use wireless you have to add a script to your ip.up.d/ folder
<apb1963> pers3us: that I don't think I've ever done
<pers3us> cz if you try to enable the wireless for networking (the service) it will try to connect but it wont have wpa password to actually open the connection
<pers3us> this is probably why you are getting delayed in bootup.
<malt> whats a good web editor design like dreamweaver in ubuntu software
<pers3us> This is possibly the only hypothesis i can come up with :D so pardon me if I am wrong.
<apb1963> pers3us: this sounds very interesting
<apb1963> and beyond my scope
<apb1963> so what is this script you speak of?
<pers3us> apb1963, Have a look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1963404
<somsip> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<somsip> !nvu | malt
<ubottu> malt: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<somsip> !html | malt
<ubottu> malt: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Noft> Yo
<malt> somsip none of these are in software manager how do i get more sources
<pers3us> malt apt-cache search "packagename"
<pers3us> sudo apt-get install "exactPacckagename"
<malt> I did it finds nothing how can I get more sources
<somsip> malt: type !info {packagename} if you want to know more about a specific package
<wafflejock> !ppa | malt
<ubottu> malt: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wafflejock> malt: check out http://www.codeacademy.com if you want to learn to develop though probably better off than with any "WYSIWYG" editor since they can't easily account for various screen dimensions
<wafflejock> malt: when it comes to webdev your better off knowing the languages or using something like WordPress or Drupal or whatever where the admin is done through a web interface, even then learning the underlying technologies is where it's really at for jobs
<pers3us> ^yeah, exactly what wafflejock is saying. Just use sublime and write it yourself. In general dreamweaver or any WYSIWYG editor isn't a good idea
<wafflejock> malt: I suggest you do the basic web development tutorial on codeacademy then do the javascript one, then join us in the AngularJS chat and start learning Angular, there are lots of options but IMHO this is the best in the business at the moment
<pers3us> wafflejock, You on angular as well! :D
<wafflejock> pers3us: who isn't :)
<malt> I just want a html that shows template lets you click on that spot and goes direct to the part to edit
<pers3us> wafflejock, I did a mobile (phonegap) app using angular, it was fun. Though I think it has quite a learning curve
<wafflejock> malt: why? between chrome developer tools and having livereload setup with grunt things are very easy in the end, having a graphical editor results in garbage code 99% of the time (granted ADT and iOS dev this isn't so true since things are more restricted/known)
<wafflejock> pers3us: definite learning curve but would suggest it over learning 5 other libraries and mashing them up
<gonyere> so, I recently bought a new desktop (this one: http://moofi.woot.com/offers/quad-core-desktop-with-1tb-hd-19) and apparently it could do with a video card upgrade... any suggestions?
<toki78>  /msg NickServ identify wbc67klm
<somsip> toki78: and.....change it
<toki78> :)))
<toki78> sh.....
<toki78> how ?
<somsip> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<somsip> maybe not. !register perhaps. Not sure
<toki78> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wafflejock> malt: you can get yeoman installed http://yeoman.io/community-generators.html then install the angular generator, do a mkdir, cd into there, yo angular, and you get a web project all setup for you ready for test to be written and with a live server, run grunt server and all changes saved via any editor will auto-reload in the browser, it's really sweet once you configure a few things
<toki78> oh man, that never happened to me :((
<_pers3us_> wafflejock, I think he will go mad if he starts doing angular withouth knowing web-basics. :D
<wafflejock> pers3us: yeah for sure just saying there is tons of tooling out there to make it easier but WYSIWYG isn't the way to go
<wafflejock> pers3us: for Android or iOS sure
<wafflejock> pers3us: but not web development, especially in the mobile heavy world
<pers3us> wafflejock, not even for Android. I would always suggest writing it rather than WYSIWYG tools.
<wafflejock> pers3us: yeah but ADT tools are helpful design wise
<wafflejock> in web dev using grunt for livereload so you don't ever have to refresh and can test multiple devices and see changes on every save is key
<apb1963> wafflejock: pers3us: final answer appears to be http://pastebin.com/BG3117AH  although I have not tested it.
<SickDual> what does it mean when my disk says 37/97 and a lot of numbers that are bad sectored?
<wafflejock> apb1963: hmm k let us know if it works out if you could
<pers3us> apb1963, ya i read that thread, this should work! :D give it a try and let us know.
<apb1963> stop: Unknown instance:
<apb1963> dang.
<pers3us> lol
<malt> somsip , kompozer was perfect thanks
<wafflejock> pers3us: how was working with PhoneGap?
<wafflejock> pers3us: I mean good bad ugly
<pers3us> Its like best of two worlds! I enjoyed writing in Angular, and then it worked perfectly on most of the mobile phones.
<pers3us> It has its quirks though.
<schultza> how can i tell if my isc-dhcp-server is listening on the right port only?
<wafflejock> pers3us: nice, I've just dabbled in Android native dev some but mostly focus on desktop/laptop focused web app type stuff, also doing some more static mobile friendly stuff too but sort of rolling my own and using bootstrap largely
<pers3us> Unless you really want things to be really really fast and you aren't writing angular like a fool (which i initially did) it works quite nicely
<SickDual> ?? anyone?
<wafflejock> !details | SickDual
<ubottu> SickDual: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wafflejock> schultza: nmap
<SickDual> Not sure if its the right chat tho, its about my hard drive?
<wafflejock> SickDual: well if you run ubuntu someone may know
<somsip> malt: np
<pers3us> wafflejock, Nice, how was working on Android native. All I did was modify a few java classes here and there while I was developing with Phonegap, I have no real andrdoi dev exp.
<schultza> wafflejock: how would i use nmap to to watch for this?
<SickDual> Im running ubuntu 13.10 and I recently just swapped my old hard drive that was going to die out for my other old laptops. Sucessfull install and everything but in disks it says good condition 37/97 c and 200 somethin sectors that are bad? Im wondering what that means.
<wafflejock> pers3us: really like it, I'm a Java/AS3 guy to some degree though, dabbled a little in C when I didn't know what I was doing yet but worked professionally in AS3/Java for 3 years now moving into AS3 and falling back on PHP since I just find it easier than Java for most simple stuff
<wafflejock> pers3us: did a little demo thing recently for using the face tracking API which is nice and easy, gives you an array of Faces with some info on position and confidence
<wafflejock> schultza: nmap will show you which ports are open
<somsip> wafflejock: pers3us: though I'm in a very similar boat right now and it is interesting to read this, it is rather OT for here
<pers3us> wafflejock, Wow, sounds fun. I will give it a try.
<wafflejock> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.40-0.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3718 kB, installed size 17263 kB
<wafflejock> somsip: sorry you're right realized that about 5 min ago will keep it out of here now
<pers3us> SomeDamnBody, Sorry! :D
<somsip> wafflejock: np :)
<lickalott> Hey all.  Having an issue with a corrupt boot partition (grub I believe ).  On sda5 of that drive is my data.  Its kvm2 and I can't seem to get it to mount.  I've tried lvscan, the vg commands etc...  it says the partition table is missing.  Anyone know of a way I can get my stuff back?
<pers3us> somsip, Sorry :D
<pers3us> Okay wafflejock, catch you later! its sleep time nite! :)
<wafflejock> pers3us: yup g'night
<spence> how do i reset the logon screen theme to it's default settings (gdm)
<SickDual> oka
<SickDual> Anyone know why my IRC channel color prefrences arent updating?
<wafflejock> SickDual: nope might help if you say what client you use too though, I'm not a big IRC client explorer
<daftykins> SickDual: client support is probably best handled by some channel to do with the client rather than the OS
<SickDual> wafflejock, Sorry its XChat
<wafflejock> SickDual: also not so sure about your hard drive errors you may want to check out the SMART tools to see if you can see if you can get more info about possible hard drive failure indicators some of them have wear level or other properties that can help to see what's going on
<SickDual> Thanks
<SickDual> So run smart tools?
<Beldar> SickDual, ubuntu has a smart tool built in and you can use others from the repo.
<Kirsch> hey all i just ran apt-get upgrade and i got a ton of out of space on /tmp, checked and its only 1M… any ideas?
<cyberputz> how much available space do you have on /tmp ?
<Kirsch> none… the actual size is only 1M...
<daftykins> Kirsch: can you paste.ubuntu.com "df -h" ?
<Kirsch> read my mind - 1sec
<Kirsch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554379/
<cyberputz> that was quick
<Kirsch> i know what i'm doing ;-) at least most of the time
<cyberputz> were you intending to mount another filesystem on /tmp ?
<daftykins> most of my help giving in here is me twiddling my thumbs waiting for people to do something
<daftykins> you had that before i'd even fetched a blueberry muffin from the kitchen D:
<Kirsch> cyberputz: no -it seems like this just happened on me
<daftykins> Kirsch: hrmm logout/login or restart might be worth a go first, i don't think i understand how tmp works enough for anything more than that
<daftykins> was it just during the package download?
<Kirsch> daftykins: no it was during install
<cyberputz> no, he literally only has 1M available in /tmp
<cyberputz> in total.
<daftykins> yeah i know, i read it
<Kirsch> is it worth seeing fstab
<Kirsch> ?
<daftykins> why not
<Kirsch>  /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554386/
<cyberputz> no mention of /tmp
<cyberputz> what about mtab ?
<Kirsch>  /etc/mtab http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554402/
<Kirsch> its listed there
<Kirsch> as overflow?
<cyberputz> umount /tmp and you should have 13g at your disposal in /
<Kirsch> device is busy…
<Kirsch> can i remove from mtab and reboot?
<cyberputz> dont need to remove from mtab, you could reboot, or you could use lsof /tmp and kill anything that has a lock on /tmp
<cyberputz> lemme re-read your fstab.
<Kirsch> tomcat and my vmtools.. (yes its a VM inside an ESXi host)
<Kirsch> hmmm
<cyberputz> oh. what about /etc/auto.master
<daftykins> size=10% was appended there 0o
<daftykins> is that not a bit weird
<Mathias> where does lightdm log to?
<Kirsch> cyberputz: i dont have auto.master
<Mathias> it seems that i can't log in anymore... :\
<cyberputz> no automount? ok
<Kirsch> i'm on precise
<Kirsch> LTS
<cyberputz> well, if you didnt deliberately mount /tmp , id suspect automount .
<cyberputz> (barring fstab entries)
<Kirsch> ok so i killed those 2 processes and lsof isn't showing anything and i can't unmount it still
<cyberputz> ah here you go
<cyberputz> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60731/overflow-tmp-mounted-when-there-is-free-space-on
<cyberputz> ive never seen that before.
<cyberputz> try umount -f /tmp
<cyclicflux> Good evening all!!!
<Kirsch> -f didn't work
<cyberputz> apparently it does this to a ram disk.. neat.
<Kirsch> i saw that article… i couldn't even unmount it -  this is where it got stuck
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554422/ found it
<Mathias> now i need to know what happens <.<
<al_la> Hey all, in need of help. I'm on 13.04, running distro upgrade tool for 13.10. It's completed the steps 'preparing to upgrade' 'setting new software channels' 'getting new packages' and is working on 'installing the upgrades', but in the terminal below it says (after 'setting up ... packages') '... downloading ... flashplugin ..'.  While doing this additional downloading, my internet died, and now that it
<al_la> is back, the window is still sitting there as if that specific step/process of the tool has hanged.  No way to cancel or force refresh or test of internet.  Thoughts?
<Kirsch> woot i was able to unmount it! it was winbindd that was also locking, lsof | grep tmp showed it
<cyberputz> well, thanks, i learned something from that =p
<buu> al_la: Uh, kill the tool and restart it?
<al_la> buu: I didn't know how the tool would handle being killed part way ... feels dangerous through a half upgraded system
<buu> al_la: I have faith in you
<Mathias> is it possible to list x screens?
<wolfzrat> hello fellow ubuntu folks
<Duel-Travis> NickServ  identify f8tbikeco
<cyberputz> fail
<cyberputz> :D
<Duel-Travis> lol right
<wolfzrat> do you guys know the ubuntu channel
<DasEi> wolfzrat: this is ?!
<Beldar> wolfzrat, no where is it?
<wolfzrat> i got it its #ubuntustudio
<bajrang> hi
<leptone> im updating to 12.1. im asked to select lightdm or gdm when prompted with "configuring lightdm" which should i choose?
<daftykins> leptone: probably lightdm, but if it breaks, just "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" to repick
<mana5ikana> lightdm
<leptone> ty
<hans_henrik> id like to execute a script whenever the OOM-killer has finished, id also like to know exactly what the oom-killer just did, any easy way to do that? (that doesn't include patching the kernel)
<schaaaf> hey guys i have a question: i want to install dev-libs for compiling but i cant because a virtual package is blocking it :(
<schaaaf> http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?Build_A_Simulator_Manually : "Editor's note 2: There can only be one libgl development package installed at the time. If there are any conflicts, remove (purge) the installed package and retry. "
<schaaaf> i have tried removing it but it wont work :(
<somsip> hans_henrik: easy way? Grep the syslog periodically and take some action if you get a matching OOM in the last period. Probably not the best way though
<hans_henrik> No, but i like it!
<hans_henrik> somsip, thanks
<Mathias> this lightdm shenanigans is driving me insane :(
<hans_henrik> whats wrong with lightdm? i use it with lxde and im pretty happy about it
<hans_henrik> (tho ive only been using it for 2-3 weeks)
<Mathias> it denies me to log in <.<
<hans_henrik> lol
<hans_henrik> ok i see how that could be annoying
<Mathias> just restarts the greeter
<Mathias> third time on this install
<Mathias> and i still have no idea on what's happening
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6554422/
<hans_henrik> my tsundere laptop greets me every day with "Disk I/O erorr;", refuse to boot until i sweettalk with it;  then it goes "Oh, its only you..LOCKED", then a password, then its all like "welcome back!"
<Mathias> "password please. correct password! now go to the next login and do the same"
<somsip> hans_henrik: then you may like this too http://is.gd/orFnPR It's not great but it gives something to start from
<fxprob> Hi. I use ubuntu server 12 and MySQL randomly crashed. All i found is this in syslog http://pastebin.com/Qic1ePif
<fxprob> Why is that happened? What is wrong with server?
<somsip> fxprob: check /var/log/mysql/error.log
<fxprob> its empty
<fxprob> there /var/log/mysql.log
<fxprob> 0byte
<somsip> fxprob: make sure your my.cnf is setup to write to that log, restart mysql, make it crash, check the log again
<somsip> fxprob: and read which log I suggested you look at
<fxprob> there is no such file in /var/log/mysql, there only mariadb-bin.index, mariadb-bin.state and alot mariadb-bin.0000[numbers]
<fxprob> and yes, i use MariaDB
<somsip> !info mariadb
<ubottu> Package mariadb does not exist in saucy
<somsip> fxprob: where did you get it from?
<fxprob> here https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb/repositories/#mirror=coreix&distro=Ubuntu&distro_release=precise&version=10.0
<fxprob> so its problem because not original MySQL?
<somsip> fxprob: so that's a PPA which is not supported here. I suggest you try #mysql (or #mariadb if that is right), but as I said before, check your my.cnf (if there is one with mariadb) and make sure the logs are setup and then try to get some output you can use to troubleshoot.
<fxprob> logs is disabled by default with comments like its slows down everything
<fxprob> but okay, thank you
<somsip> fxprob: that will be general log file. You need the error log file to be enabled
<fxprob> ># Be aware that this log type is a performance killer.
<fxprob> that what its says near #general_log_file        = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log
<hans_henrik> somsip, yeah, thanks again ^^ that should help me get started
<somsip> fxprob: you need to read what I'm saying, and you really need to go to a channel that is for mariadb support
<somsip> hans_henrik: np
<fxprob> yes, thank you
<slayer91790> So I'm guessing that log should only be enabled when troubleshooting?
<Sgp667> hey does anyone know how can i stop ubuntu from using loopback to contact DNS servers?
<somsip> slayer91790: I always enable the error log. I don't think I've ever used the general log
<Sgp667> because this will probabily not work
<slayer91790> Ahh...got ya
<energizer> Hello, I have very inconsistent wifi connection. Help please!
<schaaaf> energizer: any errors in your error log?
<energizer> ehh how do i check?
<schaaaf> use the log viewer or check your sys.log in /var/log/
<energizer> and what am i looking for
<energizer> in the viewer
<schaaaf> errors with your wifi
<schaaaf> the syslog
<energizer> ive got a lot going on with wlan1, not sure if anything is an error
<energizer> would it say "ERROR" or something?
<schaaaf> maybe paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Mathias> AHA! X segfaults
<energizer> schaaaf: is there likely anything (keys?) in there that i shouldn't have on the internet?
<schaaaf> probably not
<energizer> schaaaf: http://pastebin.com/Z8UJyUQK
<schaaaf> another approach would be searching after your ubuntu version number plus your vendor
<energizer> do you see anything interesting in the log?
<schaaaf> is your dhcp configured correctly?
<energizer> schaaaf: there actually does seem to be somthing up with dhcp, though im not sure if the dhcp problem is the cause or the symptom
<osubuntu> Hello I am an Ubuntu user.
<energizer> schaaaf: im gonna mess with dhcp for a second and see if something changes. i'll need to restart.
<osubuntu> If the computer is crashed, does Alt+SysRq+S work?
<osubuntu> The synchronize command
<osubuntu> But not a kernel panic which makes Caps Lock led delicator blink
<Orioa> anyone know what the ubuntu help channel is
<leptone> hello idk what just happened my ubuntu 12.04 seems to have kinda crashed. the dock on the left of the screen in missing and i cant alt+tab thro my open processes
<leptone> one of the processes was updating to 12.1 so id rather not reboot
<somsip> leptone: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/38579/how-do-i-restart-an-unity-session-from-the-terminal
<bigbadben> leptone, seems like unity crashed are there any error messages?
<matthew__> hi.. I tried upgrading to Ubuntu 13.10 but something is misconfigured.  My lightdm keeps crashing and sending me into low graphics mode.  So I can't run X windows.
<osubuntu> Do you have invalid xorg.conf?
<matthew__> hah hah if I knew that I wouldn't be here.  How do I check?
<leptone> ran this command unity &> /dev/null & disown no help
<matthew__> Is that supposed to be & or &&?
<Mathias> is it better to reinstall to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 than to do it the usual way?
<somsip> Mathias: some people swear by reinstalling. Others upgrade with no problems.
<leptone> non of them are working
<leptone> the command runs the monitor flashes and then same situatio
<Mathias> oh btw, should i reinstall nvidia drivers after the upgrade?
<Mathias> somsip: i've had a mixed experience with the usual way
<buu> Mathias: How did you install them in the first place?
<Mathias> buu: using the binary from nvidia's website
<buu> Then yes.
<Mathias> and i ran out of free space on /boot during the upgrade, lol
<atomic-ant> hello, do you know games for ubuntu?
<energizer1> schaaaf: So on my router, i have set this MAC address to 192.168.1.200. I'm connected to a Range Extender (which is connected to the router). My desktop has IP 192.168.1.122. When I disconnect from the Extender, I get 192.168.1.200, but my signal strength is low, of course.
<schaaaf> atomic-ant: check playdeb.net
<schaaaf> energizer1: hmmm doesn't sound like a too stable setup in general... but sorry i got to go to bed... good night
<peyam> hi, I need a program that makes a serie of .png files into pdf..
<energizer1> shit
<buu> peyam: imagemagick?
<energizer1> peyam use "convert" in the terminal
<energizer1> (part of imagemagick)
<peyam> energizer1, I dont have imagick. they are 26 png pictures
<energizer1> peyam do you know how to use the terminal
<buu> peyam: Well, do it by hand then
<atomic-ant> schmidtm, thank you
<peyam> energizer1, yes, never convert picture in terminal though
<Mathias> bye bye 68 days of uptime :(
<buu> peyam: so install imagemagick then convert
<energizer1> peyam. you should install imagemagick. Enter terminal, type "sudo apt-get install imagemagick". Press enter. It will ask for your password. Type it, press enter.
<buu> How is this complicated
<peyam> energizer1, yes. and how to convert so many picture in terminal?
<energizer1> one step at a time, brother
<buu> energizer1: Do range extenders send on the mac address when you connect to it?
<buu> peyam: convert *.png ihateyou.pdf
<energizer1> buu i think there's something going on with an "internnal" and an "external" mac
<energizer1> buu subtle
<buu> thanks
<peyam> buu I want to convert al .png files into ONE pdf file
<buu> I am a king of subtlety. And being humble.
<buu> peyam: And what I just said does that.
<atomic-ant> schaaaf, thank you
<energizer1> atomic-ant: schaaaf is gone
<peyam> so it is convert a.png 2.png .. Ihateyou.pdf?
<phong_> hi guys
<buu> energizer1: How can you have an internal mac?
<buu> Also phong had the world's coolest photoshop tutorials back in the day.
<phong_> peyam, hey man, OT, i nknow, but just curriuos, what is the term where guys tide ...so that women won't get pregnant.
<phong_> i really forget the term.
<atomic-ant> energizer1, thank you
<peyam> idk
<buu> phong_: .. tide?
<umopapIsdn> How can I join #ubuntu?
<umopapIsdn> Oh sory I already joined :/
<somsip> buu: please do not feed the troll
<phong_> buu, yeah so that women dont get pregnant
<phong_> i just forgot the term
<buu> somsip: Its inflaming my curiosity
<buu> somsip: what oculd he possibly mean?
<phong_> i want to do a research on it before i have it done
<somsip> !ot | phong_
<somsip> umopapIsdn: you are in it
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phong_> somsip, i know man
<energizer1> phong_: This is not the appropriate forum for discussing vasectomies.
<phong_> can anyone pm me?
<somsip> buu: take it private if you want to know
<phong_> energizer1, i think i got your term
<phong_> thanks energizer1
<phong_> brb
<energizer1> buu maybe im confused -- its been a while since ive messed with wifi. There's an internal and external something, thought it was MAC; maybe its IP
<energizer1> (obviosuly theres an internal/external ip to the network, but i mean specifically for the range extender)
<energizer1> no problem peyam
<atomic-ant> hello someone of you makes videos for youtube?
<somsip> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | atomic-ant
<ubottu> atomic-ant: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordMyDesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-4.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 118 kB, installed size 795 kB
<energizer1> Anybody seen varunendra in here?
<technoviking> ಠ_ಠ
<macs> Can anyone help me connect to WiFi on my laptop? It works on my phone and its a problem that just emerged after updating Ubuntu
<macs> #linux
<macs> Can anyone help me get WiFi on my laptop that I get on my phone?
<luminous> hello! what do you do when you can't find a package that ought to be there?
<somsip> luminous: which one?
<luminous> I've added to sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<luminous> looking for msmtp
<somsip> luminous: and...which package?
<somsip> luminous: k - laaag
<somsip> !info msmtp
<luminous> and offlineimap
<ubottu> msmtp (source: msmtp): light SMTP client with support for server profiles. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.31-1 (saucy), package size 113 kB, installed size 297 kB
<somsip> luminous: pretty sure I installed them both from official repos
<somsip> !info offlineimap
<ubottu> offlineimap (source: offlineimap): IMAP/Maildir synchronization and reader support. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5.4-2 (saucy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<luminous> somsip: this is from inside a docker container for 12.04
<somsip> luminous: no idea what that means. But looks like you need universe and extras enabled. Not sure if just 'main' covers that
<lickalott> gents, I had to run out before.  Did anyone comment on my issue? i can't even boot the disk now.  At this point I'm pretty sure it's either a grub or mbr issue and i don't want to deal with that.  So i figured i would just mount the partition with my data on it and get some stuff.  Then - fresh install.  Turns out my sda5 (linux LVM) doesn't have a partition table so it won't mount.  i've tried
<lickalott> lvm2 and all the associated commands but it refuses to mount.
<luminous> somsip: seems like only universe was needed
<luminous> thanks for helping me sort it out
<somsip> luminous: np. what client will you be using as a matter of interest?
<luminous> somsip: I'm testing out sup, a ruby client - http://supmua.org/
<somsip> luminous: k. I have some blog posts about setting these up with mutt, if you think they might be helpful?
<Andreas_>  /server irc.nyi.net
<luminous> somsip: yea, likely :)
<somsip> luminous: k - fwiw http://is.gd/hudMlP
<luminous> thanks! somsip
<somsip> luminous: np
<TeHHerzog> http://www.twitch.tv/tehherzog
<lickalott> anyone?
<aeon-ltd> lickalott: nope
<aeon-ltd> lickalott: did you have a question?
<lickalott> hey aeon-ltd
<lickalott> yeah
<lickalott> was wondering if anyone had any ideas for me to access the LVM partition on my messed up boot
<lickalott> drive
<aeon-ltd> how messed up?
<lickalott>  i can't even boot the disk now.  At this point I'm pretty sure it's either a grub or mbr issue and i don't want to deal with that.  So i figured i would just mount the partition with my data on it and get some stuff.  Then - fresh install.  Turns out my sda5 (linux LVM) doesn't have a partition table so it won't mount.  i've tried lvm2 and all the associated commands but it refuses to mount
<lickalott> .
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu doesn't see my Windows partition
<Foxhoundz> instead tries to force me to wipe the entire drive
<Foxhoundz> when I'm first installing from live USB
<Foxhoundz> what gives?
<leptone> is it a bad idea to use the update-manager -d GUI to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04?
<leptone> i read that it is better to go from 12.10 to 13.10 then from 12.1 to 13.04 to 13.10
<lickalott> that's kind of why i'm in the position i'm in leptone
<lickalott> after I upgraded to 13.04 my entire FS was read-only
<leptone> lickalott, sorry whats your position and how did you get there?
<leptone> ok so i should go straight to 13.1
<lickalott> i have join/part turned off.  did you just join?
<leptone> join what?
<leptone> this channel
<lickalott> this chan
<leptone> ?
<lickalott> just so I know if I should "point up" or repaste my issue
<leptone> aaa yeah but ive been on and off periodically tonight
<lickalott> i just posted about 5 mins ago
<leptone> repaste plz
<Villiska> Is 13.04 ubuntu more stable than 13.10? im new
<supergauntlet> if you want stability get 12.04
<supergauntlet> or wait for 14.04, that's the next LTS
<lickalott> LVM issues.  After I upgraded and realized the fs was read-only I ran a fsck.  that made things worse and now it won't boot.  the repair boot program doesn't see grub.  so... i figured i'd just mount my data partition, pull some stuff off of it and rebuild.  it's not a simple task to mount an lvm partition especially if it doesn't have a parition table
<Villiska> What are 12.10/13.04/13.10 considered then?
<lickalott> I would stick with 12.04 for the lts leptone (but that's me)
<Villiska> betas or something?
<Villiska> If I use 12.04, would I want to use the latest kernel or stick with 3.2?
<supergauntlet> they're just regular releases
<lickalott> non long term support releases.  You may get 9 months of support for 13.04
<supergauntlet> well you could go a new kernel
<supergauntlet> but you'd be giving up stability
<Villiska> I'm just having an extremely frustrating problem with my graphics card or something and the only distro out of like 10 that works perfectly
<Villiska> is ubuntu 13.10 unity
<Villiska> but its too buggy
<Villiska> programs act up too much
<lickalott> btw: aeon-ltd (disregard the fedora mentions) i did this - http://linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html
<Foxhoundz> someone must know!
<supergauntlet> Yeah my GPU has decided it likes falling off the bus
<leptone> Villiska, 13.1 is the only distro that solves ur graphics problem but is very buggy?
<supergauntlet> optimus on linux is still a ways away from working perfectly
<lickalott> Foxhoundz you're not doing it right.  what tut are you following?
<lickalott> i've done it a dozen times and never had issues
<Villiska> leptone:  want me to explain my problem?
<Villiska> because ive searched everywhere and ive found no resolution
<leptone> villiska, no i was just trying to get straight wha u said
<Villiska> Well
<leptone> lickalott, so u are currently running 13.04 and your file system is read only, currently?
<Foxhoundz> lickalott: no tut.
<lickalott> true leptone
<Villiska> On every distro I've tried, all *buntu, i've installed it just to find that it's laggy, screen tearing and it's not smooth at all. Even though it should be.
<Villiska> However, Ubuntu 13.10 with Unity always installs with perfect smoothness and speed
<lickalott> Foxhoundz I'd peruse the ubuntu forums for a good walkthrough.
<lickalott> you should be gtg after that
<Villiska> but it's buggy in terms of programs and stuff
<leptone> lickalott, os there no conveint way to go back to your previous distro?
<leptone> *is there
<knightshade> Hello
<cfhowlett> knightshade, greetings
<lickalott> not now leptone
<leptone> what do u mean "not now"
<leptone> like not that youve found
<leptone> or not now, that something is perventing you but usually it would be yes?
<leptone> lickalott, hve you tried upgrading to 13.10?
<lickalott> not
<lickalott> *no
<leptone> try it
<leptone> run update-manager -d
<leptone> in terminal
<lickalott> i need some files before I do.  if I try to upgrade now it will overwrite all my shit
<lickalott> it won't boot homey
<cfhowlett> lickalott, language please ...
<lickalott> i'm using a live CD just to see if I can get the thing mounted
<lickalott> oh...
<lickalott> sorry
<lickalott> *stuff
<leptone> language?
<lickalott> i said the s word
<leptone> oh
<cfhowlett> this IS a family friendly channel, so .... :)
<leptone> i thought he was tlkin bout "homey"
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> noted
<FriendlySeal> is it?
<leptone> lol
<FriendlySeal> im frenly
<leptone> lickalott, have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<impradeepy> ./msg nickserv identify ihappy
<lickalott> i actually just booted suse because some of the forums said they had better luck with that, mounting lvm
<lickalott> whoops
<leptone> lickalott, how to you upgrade btw?
<lickalott> yeah,
<leptone> what did you do and what were u on before?
<lickalott> apt-get upgrade
<lickalott> 12.10 > 13.04
<cfhowlett> lickalott, apt-get upgrade will not move you from 12.10 to 13.04  ... different command required.
<leptone> apt-get upgrade
<leptone> ?
<leptone> just like that
<LinDol> hi
<LinDol> : )
<leptone> ?
<lickalott> something simliar.  Last time I logged in (im running server) it said that there is an upgrade and type "this" to accomplish it.
<lickalott> so i did
<leptone> not: apt-get dist-upgrade
<leptone> ?
<lickalott> might have been
<cfhowlett> dist-upgrade will upgrade the CURRENT distro to the most current packages.  it will NOT upgrade the distro!
<lickalott> it ran for a while (hour or so) then popped up, after a reboot, with a big fat 13.04 on it
<leptone> hmm
<leptone> well ima try it using the software updater and hopefully ill brb
<leptone> wish me luck!
<lickalott> gl
<Mathias> apparently networking (or openvpn) gets killed somewhere in do-release-upgrade :o
<leptone> hey lickalott before i go. if you can boot to recovery mode, if not try changing your grub setting, try running the "repair broken packages" option
<FriendlySeal> hay lickalottmybutt
<leptone> when i was updating from 12.04 to 12.1 unity crashed in the middle and i couldnt get it to come back so i had to reboot
<shams> hi, i am new to ubuntu, have problem if somebody can help, i can not login, when login screen comes after some times, i enter the password it goes to a screen with nVidia logo i press Esc again back to login screen. i think its graphic driver problem how do i fix it thanks.
<FriendlySeal> shams, open this
<leptone> 12.1 was already installed but missing a bunch so it tried to reboot to 12.1 but was unable to
<leptone> then i ran that from the recovery mode it took a long time but it worked after that
<FriendlySeal> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<FriendlySeal> i mean move it
<shams> FriendlySeal, sorry i am new to this chat too, what should i open .
<FriendlySeal> after u boot back in then try looking at the conf
<FriendlySeal> move that file
<FriendlySeal> so u can log in ur OS
<FriendlySeal> for now
<lickalott> see leptone.....
<lickalott> not as easy as they make it out to be
<FriendlySeal> lickalott, wats not easy
<shams> FriendlySeal, got it thank i will try that.
<leptone> lickalott, FriendlySeal , yeah whats not easy?
<lickalott> oh wait...yours worked?
<lickalott> you're up and running on 12.1
<lickalott> but after recovery mode and a few steps
<lickalott> right?
<FriendlySeal> pst install mint
<FriendlySeal> beter yet jus go right to debian
<DWTaylor> just gentoo that box and be done
<FriendlySeal> wheezy is about as easy as ubuntu now
<FriendlySeal> but then again i know business web server runing ubuntu server
<FriendlySeal> linux is prety sweet
<leptone> lickalott, yes after some work. but really it was only bc my unity crashed while i was doing the install and i wanted to continue to use my comp so i rebooted it bc i couldnt get unity to relaunch from terminal. if unity hadnt crashed i assume it would have gone without a hitch and it was an easy fix anyway
<leptone> lickalott, are you able to boot your comp
<FriendlySeal> lol
<lickalott> with a live CD.  not with the hdd
<leptone> ok and there is stuff on there you dont wanna loose right
<leptone> ?
<leptone> on ur hdd
<lickalott> true
<lickalott> i think i'm finally getting somewhere though.
<FriendlySeal> why dont u idiots partition ur drives
<FriendlySeal> gah
<FriendlySeal> i have a 128G ssd
<leptone> well that was mean
<FriendlySeal> and im able to tripple boot
<lickalott> i relabeled the partition linux vs Linux LVM and fsck is running now.
<FriendlySeal> osx windows and 2 linuxes
<lickalott> my drive is partitioned weiner head, the partitions are bad (no partition tables)
<leptone> lickalott, when you boot from ur hdd do you get to the grub menu?
<DWTaylor> I spit out my beer laughing at "weiner head."
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> i already got yelled at for swearing so i figure I best keep it G-rated
<jmgk> hi all
<ObrienDave> somehow, I don't think I would have been that nice
<jmgk> hi impradeepy
<leptone> lickalott, do you make it to the purple grub menu whenbooting from ur hdd
<leptone> ?
<leptone> or do not even get that far?
<lickalott> before....yeah leptone but when I hit boot to ubuntu and/or recovery it would take me to the initfs prompt (or whatever it was)
<lickalott> not anymore
<leptone> so u are able to boot properly now?
<lickalott> neg
<lickalott> you know whats painful??
<leptone> or you dont get the grub menu anymore lickalott ?
<lickalott> forgetting to throw the -y in on an fsck
<lickalott> no leptone
<lickalott> doesn't boot anymore
<leptone> what did u between when u were getting grub and now where ur getting nothing?
<leptone> lickalott, ^
<lickalott> fsck and a reboot
<leptone> so what happens when you boot ur comp
<leptone> just stright to black screen
<lickalott> hangs
<leptone> nothing else?
<lickalott> pretty much
<FriendlySeal> hangs where
<FriendlySeal> leme fix this crap
<FriendlySeal> move aside idiots
<lickalott> it hangs low and to the left
<FriendlySeal> weres the problem?
<lickalott> it doesn't boot.
<leptone> do u have an external hard drive on hand large enough to hold the stuff u want off ur hdd/an image of ur hdd
<leptone> lickalott, ^
<FriendlySeal> were does it hang?
<Jordan_U> lickalott: What exactly do you see at boot?
<Guest98047> Hello
<FriendlySeal> take a screenshot
<FriendlySeal> jkjk
<FriendlySeal> lol
<lickalott> i'm not worried about that anymore FriendlySeal.  i just want to mount the LVM partition and get some files off
<leptone> lol this guy^
<Quigybobo> Can anyone help me with a teamspeak 3 issue that I am having?
<lickalott> yea leptone I have a 1tb drive slaved in just in case I can get it mounted
<Quigybobo> I am fairly new to linux
<DWTaylor> I agree with the external hard drive suggestion.  Use the live CD, backup your files to an external drive, and then do a clean install.
<lickalott> It being the bad drive
<FriendlySeal> boot with a usb stick
<FriendlySeal> then mount the drive
<leptone> lickalott, dude boot from the live dirk you have. then plug in the external drive copy your file system over to it. or just all u want
<leptone> then reinstall ubuntu from ur live disk.
<lickalott> its still running through the fsck via suse.  I'll see if that works.
<leptone> then do ur update the way i did and then move ur files back
<lickalott> I appreciate the help, I really do! But I think you guys are missing the issue
<Jordan_U> lickalott: What is the exact fsck command you ran?
<lickalott> fsck -y /dev/mapper/Silentkiller-root
<Quigybobo> I've looked at all the teamspeak 3 help forums. Tried everything that they say so far and I can't figure out why my program won't execute.
<lickalott> the LVM partition that i want access to doesn't have a partition table so i can't mount it.  I've been at this all day (various googles, etc...) and can't seem to get it to mount.  It says something like it's has the wrong fs, it's read only, etc....etc...
<lickalott> so I ran the SUSE live cd.  fsck'd the parition and rebooted and it's hanging after post.
<DWTaylor> lickalott: Did all this happen after an upgrade?
<lickalott> true Dwarf
<FriendlySeal> boot from usb stick
<lickalott> DWTaylor
<FriendlySeal> then just look at what u did to ur harddrive
<lickalott> i've done that, and tried to fix/reverse it.
<lickalott> i'm out of options, which is why i'm here soliciting the assistance of the big brains
<DWTaylor> Could it be a failing hard drive?  Missed how the problem began (sorry).
<lickalott> could be.   but I didn't see any signs of that prior to the upgrade
<DWTaylor> lickalott: Yea...if it happened right after upgrading, then the drive is probably OK.
<Jordan_U> lickalott: What is the output of "sudo mount /dev/mapper/Silentkiller-root /mnt/"? Is the S.M.A.R.T. status of the drive good?
<lickalott> i've actually been upgraded for about 2 weeks.  i went in to check the pics from my motion cameras and realized that it hadn't been ftp'ing them to the server for about 2 weeks.  So i deduced that it was because of the upgrade.  I dug in a little and found that the entire filesystem was read-only, to include my mounted hard drives.  So I rebooted, just to see.  And no change.  So I stared
<lickalott> googling and found that some had results with an fsck.  So i did that.  it didn't finish and locked up the machine (left it running all night and it stopped about 15 mins after I left).  When i rebooted all this started.
<lickalott> gotta give me a min Jordan_U, i'm booting into the live CD att
<lickalott> it's an old 500gb ide drive.  not sure if smart applies does it?
<Jordan_U> lickalott: For the record, your statement "the LVM partition that i want access to doesn't have a partition table so i can't mount it." doesn't make any sense. Logical volumes very rarely have partition tables, and when they do it's almost always because it's an LV containing a disk image used for a virtual machine.
<DF3D2> having a hard time doing a usb install on a machine I just built, i5 3570k -- z77 motherboard. It just hangs at a purple screen. I googled and it said use nomodeset, I did that now it is just hanging with a blinking _
<DF3D2> I did verify the md5 of the download
<lickalott> oh?
<lickalott> wonder why I can't mount it then.
<Jordan_U> lickalott: What is the exact mount command you ran?
<lickalott> mount /dev/mapper/Silentkiller-root /mnt/old
<lickalott> alos tried -t ext4
<lickalott> also tried -o ro,user
<DF3D2> I can't seem to do the "verify integrity of this disk" from the menu either
<Ben64> lickalott: whats the error
<DF3D2> I have no idea what the issue is
<Mathias> oh my..., now i have a too new kernel for the nvidia drivers
<Ben64> don't install nvidia drivers manually Mathias
<Mathias> the jockey tends to destroy my system completely
<lickalott> tells me it's not the right FS or it's read only and some other stuff.  I'd have to go grab it if you want specifics.  my laptop battery started running out so i went and plugged it in (co located from the machine i'm working on)  Lemme go grab some info and I'll drop here in a bit.
<Jordan_U> lickalott: If fsck said that there were errors, those errors may have caused the failure to mount.
<lickalott> it just rebooted so i'm gonna go try again.  brb
<DF3D2> so no one has any ideas?
<BuntuFuntu> Anyone got any good ideas for a replacement plymouth theme to replace the default purple?
<pvl1> i currently dont have X running, so would i be able to compile the graphics driver for the newer kernel without rebooting into  recovery under new kernel
<Mathias> Ben64: 319 or 319_updates?
<Ben64> Mathias: huh?
<Mathias> let me rephrase, what's the difference between nvidia-graphics-drivers-319-updates and nvidia-graphics-drivers-319
<DF3D2> >.<
<lickalott> so it mounted but my lost+found directory is FULLLL of random numbered files and folders
<DF3D2> ~_~
<lickalott> i may just run the fsck on that entire drive and see if I can get it to boot.
<Mathias> DF3D2: last time something similiar happened to me i had bad RAM (probably not your case). maybe gpu drivers?
<DF3D2> Mathias, no gpu.. integrated intel (should work automatically) and the ram is fine it came out of one of my other machines
<Ben64> DF3D2: laptop?
<leptone> can some1 help me resolve these errors?
<leptone> http://pastebin.com/EKGTc0pm
<DF3D2> Ben64, desktop, i5 3570k z77 motherboard
<DF3D2> ubuntu works fine on my new laptop :-\
<lickalott> but....i'm on suse right now.  i wonder if I boot back into ubuntu if the files will be normal??
<Ben64> usually that happens when you have a weird screen setup going on
<DF3D2> Ben64, is hdmi an issue ?
<Ben64> lickalott: probably not
<Ben64> DF3D2: could be
<DF3D2> I see the main menu. such as install, use live-cd
<Mathias> DF3D2: tried booting into recovery?
<Ben64> might need a custom xorg.conf for it
<lickalott> leptone is that the desktop edition?
<DF3D2> and then it just shows either a _  or a purple screen, _ if i have nomodeset set
<DF3D2> Ben64, im re-downloading the iso even though the md5 matched, if that doesn't work i'll go get a vga screen
<leptone> lickalott, its terminal
<leptone> what r u asking?
<Ben64> DF3D2: so you  have a tv hooked up via hdmi?
<DF3D2> Ben64, yes
<DF3D2> Ben64, to the integrated z77 hdmi port
<Ben64> i'd bet thats the problem.... some tvs give funky info
<lickalott> is that the keyring on the desktop release or are you trying to set something else up?
<DF3D2> it's an LG, pretty standard usually
<DF3D2> and I see the main menu.... i'll try a monitor tho
<lickalott> btw:  i saw the macbookpro thing....I don't think we can be friends anymore
<faraway> I installed ruby2 via ppa:brightbox/ruby-ng-experimental  that works just fine. Now i have listed 'libruby1.9.1 ruby1.9.1'  as 'kept back' what can i do so that these are ont listed anymore
<leptone> ur loss
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> leptone do you have update manager or synaptic running?
<leptone> lickalott, idk what "keyring on the desktop release" is but i dont think that is what i am doing im trying to install a ppa so i can watch netflix
<leptone> lickalott, the former
<lickalott> log out and log back in and try again
<lickalott> ^serious
<leptone> y?
<Ben64> just close update manager
<leptone> its in the middle of installing 13.04
<Ben64> that error message is because something else is using apt
<lickalott> or just close it.....lol
<lickalott> if that doesn't work try this sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<lickalott> sudo apt-get update
<Ben64> you're trying to install stuff from ppa while installing ubuntu?
<Ben64> bad idea
<FriendlySeal> does netflix work on linux
<leptone> ahh well ill do that after the upgrade is finished
<Ben64> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<FriendlySeal> shit
<Ben64> watch the language
<FriendlySeal> coz silverlight is a pos
<leptone> appears to be the same as this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfte5su5DIA
<ezra_> I need to get into ubuntu support chat
<ezra_> how do I get there...its invite only
<michael_> random question guys: is it worth using the ftp program in terminal or should i go ahead and download filezilla?
<Ben64> ezra_: you're in it right now
<ezra_> whats the point of that...
<ezra_> oh
<ezra_> <#
<ezra_> <3
<FloodBot1> ezra_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> FriendlySeal, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/pipelight-020-released-with-multi.html
<ezra_> I need help with teamspeak 3 install support. I've looked at videos and read forums but nothing seems to work.
<ccmonster> Everytime i try to run this live usb i get to the ubuntu loading splash screen then it goes black
<ezra_> It just won't load up for me.
<ccmonster> No idea what to do
<guest|27551> does anyone know how to turn of VLC cover art fetching?
<BuntuFuntu> Is the Ubuntu loading splash screen customizable?
<Mathias> \o/, upgrading 13.10 fixed the lightdm/X login bug :D
<guest|27551> *turn off
<BuntuFuntu> I want to atleast change the default purple to black but I can't because I don't have the necessary permission
<ccmonster> Any ideas
<BuntuFuntu>  Does anyone know how I can give myself the necessary permission to edit the plymouth file and change the purple to black?
<Mathias> guest|27551: settings > show settings = all > playlist > album art policy = manual
<buu> BuntuFuntu: sudo
<BuntuFuntu> Yes but what command do I use to edit the file I want to edit
<Ben64> !plymouth | BuntuFuntu
<ubottu> BuntuFuntu: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<kostkon> BuntuFuntu, sudo nano path_to_file
<guest|27551> thanks Mathias ...
<lickalott> well, I think i'm better off that I was this morning...  at least I will have my files, even though I'll have to scroll through 500gb of random stuff...   better than nothing.
<lickalott> thanks for listening/helping fellas
<lickalott> gnight
<ezra_> I just started on linux today...there is so much to learn...but it is so much better than windows...
<ezra_> I just wish my teamspeak 3 would work lol
<guest|27551> where is "settings"
<guest|27551> ?
<ezra_> You can get to it in the top right corner i think
<ezra_> "System settings" don't quote me on that though I could be wrong lol
<DF3D2> Ben64, i think the file system got all screwed up on the usb stick, so it might work now I whiped all partitions etc off it and dd'ed the iso back
<DF3D2> if not ill grab a monitor
<Mathias> ezra_: teamspeak tends to be a little, uhm, cranky. unfortunately
<guest|27551> where is "show settings"??
<BuntuFuntu> Ezra_ Your right about the location of how to get to the system settings
<BuntuFuntu> Gear icon in top right corner(:
<guest|27551> Mathias wrote this: "settings > show settings = all > playlist > album art policy = manual "
<guest|27551> how do i get to settings show settings
<guest|27551> ??
<BuntuFuntu> Guest | 275511:  In top right corner there should be a gear icon. Click on that. Once you do you should see a list of options, including System Settings.
<leptone_> so my machine is mid crash like its lagging a application movement on my desktop but everything else works fine. the lag seems to be infinite. what should i do?
<hi-five> hi
<guest|27551> Is there a firewall that asks you program by program what is trying to access the internet?? i need that
<Mathias> guest|27551: bottom left corner
<guest|27551> ?
<guest|27551> "bottom left corner"?
<DF3D2> Ben64, doesn't work with a monitor either, same behavior and the iso has been redownloaded+flashed
<kostkon> ezra_, the .run file is an installer. You need to make it executable first
<Mathias> guest|27551: bottom left corner of preferences in VLC
<guest|27551> it says manual --- so some OTHER program is downloading clip art ... I just DO NOT KNOW WHAT!
<guest|27551> this is so annoying
<guest|27551> i wish i ocould see what was accessing the net
<guest|27551> i want to control my computer's net access
<DF3D2> guest|27551, netstat
<BuntuFuntu> Guest |27551: Netstat
<guest|27551> is that a download?
<BuntuFuntu> Guest |27551: It's a terminal command
<guest|27551> how do I structure the command
<hi-five> BuntuFuntu lol
<guest|27551> ok, but what is the program is latent
<guest|27551> what if it accesses only when there is something to look for
<guest|27551> then goes to sleep
<guest|27551> when i run netstat it may not show up???
<guest|27551> let's say it sees a file in need of art .. looks it up .. goes to sleep
<guest|27551> i wish my computer would ask me ... "VLC is trying to access the internet ... allow/disallow
<guest|27551> there is no manual program by program firewall?
<guest|27551> "allow firefox" "allow VLC" etc ?
<Stanley00> guest|27551: ubuntu has a firewall, called ufw, but  for ease of use, all outgoing connections are allowed
<guest|27551> how do i reverse it for unease of use ? lol
<Ben64> why would you want your computer harder to use?
<mouses> what are the chances that a gmail user emails you and you reply to the mail and the reply gets sent to his spam folder?
<mouses> somebody responded late to my email and i fired him and he claims it went to his spam
<Ben64> mouses: not really on topic here
<guest|27551> something is accessing the internet without my knowledge to download clip art ... i want to know everything that is accessing the internet
<mouses> Ben64 whats the off topic ubuntu channel?
<Stanley00> guest|27551: then, you just change the rule for ufw :D
<Ben64> mouses: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mouses> thx
<Ben64> guest|27551: how do you know its downloading clip art? and the only things that run are things you allow to run, so don't run things that do what you don't like?
<guest|27551> it  IS downloaing clip art
<cynicist> guest|27551: http://gufw.org/
<guest|27551> i don't know what is doing it
<guest|27551> ok i have that program
<guest|27551> i got it beore
<cynicist> guest|27551: you can enable logging and see what connections are outgoing
<ezra_> Great...someone was helping me and then they time out and abandon me...
<cynicist> guest|27551: then block what is suspicious
<guest|27551> if i disable outgoing ... it won't ask me case by case to allow what is outgoing
<guest|27551> it does not label the programs in an easily identifiable manner
<Ben64> then you shouldn't run stuff you do not trust......
<guest|27551> like VLC, firefox, etc
<ezra_> Can anyone help me with running teamspeak 3 on ubuntu 1204 please.
<guest|27551> Ben ... you're not helping ...
<guest|27551> again, i don't know what is running it
<Stanley00> guest|27551: yes, ufw does not work on program name
<guest|27551> i know i have experienced this feature and i don't know how to use it
<Ben64> guest|27551: then again, how do you know what its downloading if you don't even know what is downloading
<k1l_> guest|27551: what do you mean by "clip art"
<ezra_> Is there anyone that uses teamspeak 3 that can help another user out?
<guest|27551> Ben please don't troll ... it is happening ... there
<guest|27551> hope you're convincned
<Ben64> ezra_: you'd have to find a ppa or something similar for teamspeak 3. teamspeak 2 is in the repositories
<guest|27551> art for audio and video is being searched for and downloaded
<Ben64> guest|27551: just tell me how you know that it is downloading "clip art" and do not throw the term "troll" around so readily. thats a great way to get no help
<guest|27551> when i am not online it does not search it for files
<guest|27551> sorry Ben...
<guest|27551> i don't want to cast aspersions
<guest|27551> but please understand i am having a real issue
<k1l_> guest|27551: its called "scopes" you can turn all of in the privacy settings in system settings
<guest|27551> i really don't know what is going on .. i hope you can believe thatr
<Ben64> ezra_: use this channel for responses, don't send private messages. "A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge"
<ezra_> Sorry about that ben.
<k1l_> guest|27551: or you disable every single search scope in the dash itself. every single one you dont want, that is
<Ben64> no problem
<ezra_> Thank you ben I appreciate it.
<Ben64> ezra_: does teamspeak 2 not work for what you want?
<ezra_> teamspeak 2 is not compatible with teamspeak 3 servers
<ezra_> They are to far out of date to even keep up with a teamspeak 3 server or connection
<guest|27551> wow ... k1 i have no idea how to do that
<guest|27551> in the dash huh?
<guest|27551> you are speaking Latin to me
<k1l_> guest|27551: go to system settings and disable all online searches
<guest|27551> where? and will it allow me to single out the one's i want ... like firefox
<k1l_> that is the full-hammer method. then you can read about what ubuntu offers you with smart scopes etc
<cynicist> guest|27551: yeah you are right, I can't see program names in ufw, that is annoying
<cynicist> guest|27551: you can use 'sudo lsof -i -P -n' in a terminal to get that though
<Ben64> ezra_: what have you tried to get it working?
<kostkon> ezra_, what's your problem exactly
<k1l_> guest|27551: if this is not what you want, you need to give _alot_ more info and details of your problem
<guest|27551> is scopes a download?
<ezra_> I downloaded ts3 from the website. Installed it and tried to run the executable and that didn't work. So I ran the .sh through the terminal
<ezra_> and that worked for a minute
<ezra_> It opened up a window
<ezra_> and closed it
<k1l_> guest|27551: ok, can you make a screenshot and load it to an image hoster?
<Ben64> ezra_: what is the file you downloaded and ran?
<guest|27551> don't know how to do that image hoster thing .. and i dont't see how that would help
<ezra_> Wow
<ezra_> I know why
<ezra_> I'm sorry I wasted your time.
<Ben64> what was it?
<guest|27551> the description says it all .. when online audio files do not appear as a generic thumbnail but the computer is searching for cover art
<FriendlySeal> lol
<ezra_> I'm an idiot and i'm using 32bit not 64 bit....I installed the wrong version of damn ubuntu
<guest|27551> i do not know what is searching for the cover art
<ezra_> <---trolled himself
<Ben64> hmm
<k1l_> guest|27551: where is that? in the audio program?
<cynicist> guest|27551: did you try the command I mentioned?
<k1l_> guest|27551: we cant see your desktop, so describe it waht you mean.
<cynicist> guest|27551: it will show outbound connections along with the program making them, at least while it is doing it
<guest|27551> what will happen with that command
<guest|27551> will it show it live
<k1l_> cynicist: lets wait with that until we know what he really means
<guest|27551> or will it show a current snapshot of outbount connections
<cynicist> guest|27551: snapshot, for live output you could use something like wireshark
<guest|27551> i think this program activates only when something needs to be searched for ... ie album art .. then it goes to sleep
<k1l_> guest|27551: where?
<guest|27551> i need something to detect what is doing the downloading when it is happening
<k1l_> guest|27551: which program are you even talking baout?
<guest|27551> i don;'t know what the program is
<guest|27551> or what is doing it
<k1l_> guest|27551: describe it
<cynicist> k1l_: oh I see, you think it may be a lense rather than a media app or whatever, since he is uncertain
<guest|27551> that is why i want to take control like Bane said lol
<k1l_> cynicist: yes, but he needs to make some more info
<k1l_> guest|27551: is it the global search you are talking about?
<guest|27551> what is the global seach
<k1l_> guest|27551: like that? http://img.netupd8.com/unity-smart-scopes_1.png
<guest|27551> i told yo all i know
<cynicist> guest|27551: what makes you think it is album art that is being downloaded?
<k1l_> guest|27551: come on. dont play dumb
<guest|27551> guys ... visual this please
<guest|27551> when i am offline all audio files have a generic image
<guest|27551> when i am online some program is trying to download cover art for the audio files
<k1l_> guest|27551: where does they have that generic images?
<Ben64> guest|27551: you really haven't. we're all asking the same thing........ where do you see stuff being downloaded or saying its downloading or seeing a message saying its downloading or about to download or in the process of thinking about downloading?
<k1l_> guest|27551: where?
<guest|27551> the image icon of the audio files shows that the computer is thinking to find an appropriate image online then it downloads cover art for it
<cynicist> guest|27551: take a screenshot of these generic images and share that so people know what you are talking about
<k1l_> guest|27551: describe the program you see. is it the global search i just showed you an image in alink? or are you talking about a file-browser? or are you talking about the music-program?
<guest|27551> no no
<guest|27551> this program is operating on its own
<k1l_> guest|27551: ok, please make a screenshot and show it here if you are not able to describe it in a appropriate manner
<guest|27551> if i am offline all audio files including recordings have a generic music note as their icon art
<guest|27551> when i am online something is searching for icon art based on the audio files name
<guest|27551> does that make sense
<k1l_> make a screenshot
<guest|27551> i have no IDEA what is searching for it
<k1l_> show that program to us
<guest|27551> i don;t know what program it is
<k1l_> make a screenshot
<guest|27551> you don't believe me?
<guest|27551> my description says it all
<Ben64> no, it doesn't. we need to see what you're talking about.
<guest|27551> i just want control of what is downloading icon art
<guest|27551> i want control of my internet
<k1l_> no. you descriptions is way to unspecific
<guest|27551> i want my compter to ask me for aurhtorization when ANY program is trying to go online
<guest|27551> including firefox
<k1l_> make a screenshot
<ObrienDave> guest|27551, we can't SEE what you see. help US to help YOU
<guest|27551> i don't like it when things are going on behind the scenes and i don't know what
<guest|27551> i am telling you what i see
<Sebastien> why dont you just make a screenshot ?
<Sebastien> it takes a second
<Sebastien> and people will help you
<Sebastien> telling us is not working for now. so lets try another way
<Sebastien> <k1l_> make a screenshot
<ObrienDave> guest|27551, ranting will NOT get you help
<Sebastien> ^
<guest|27551> i have to find a fresh audio file
<guest|27551> i don't know if it will work like that
<guest|27551> and then captuer the screen when the computer is showing that it is finding clip art for it
<Villiska> Hi, I'm curious if there's any way to remove the upgrade annoyance you get when using Ubuntu 13.04, to upgrade to 13.10?
<guest|27551> i want to ask you guys a question
<guest|27551> can you imagine this ...
<Ben64> Villiska: well support for 13.04 ends in a month
<Villiska> I know, but for me it's been the base release so far and I'm new
<guest|27551> imagine that all your audio files have a generic music note as their icon art
<Villiska> Is it possible to do it though Ben64?
<Villiska> best* not base
<Jordan_U> guest|27551: Are you talking about the icons in the file manager?
<guest|27551> BUT when you are online the icon shows that the computer is thinking and downloads icon art for the files
<Ben64> Villiska: not upgrading is not a solution. it will cause more problems down the road
<k1l_> guest|27551: make a screenshot
<guest|27551> no any audio or video file
<Beldar> Villiska, run software-properties-gtk 3rd tab bottom dropdown set to for long term release.
<Villiska> 13.10 gave me too many bugs. Bugs that I do not get from 13.04. 12.04 is too out-of-date for me so this is my pick
<guest|27551> IF the audio or video file does not have icon art the computer will show a generic icon for it... but when online the comptuer searches for icon art for the files
<impradeepy> use 12.04.3lts
<Villiska> Wait, what Beldar ? I'm pretty new so I'm not sure what you mean
<cynicist> k1l_: don't feed the troll :P
<Ben64> Villiska: 12.04 will be updated long after 13.10 is EOL. you need to upgrade or you'll have many more problems
<guest|27551> this includes video that i have recorded
<Villiska> I'm using 13.04 until it dies. Can I please get help with my question?
<mernilio> Hi all! Im banned from "ubuntu-offtopic"  :-(  I even was not so offtopic in my ways.
<Ben64> Villiska: 13.04 dies next month, you should upgrade before then
<Beldar> Villiska, In the terminal run  software-properties-gtk in the gui that pops up 3rd tab bottom dropdown set to for long term
<Jordan_U> mernilio: Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss bans.
<k1l_> mernilio: #ubuntu-ops is the channel to talk about bans.
<mernilio> oki thanks Jordan and k11
<Beldar> Villiska, Take heed to the end of life warning however.
<Villiska> Thank you very much Beldar
<Villiska> I know, I'm using 13.04 until the final day I can honestly.
<Villiska> Then I'll deal with 13.10's bugs, or use 12.04's oldness until 14.04
<Jordan_U> guest|27551: Are you talking about icons shown in the file manager?
<ObrienDave> guest|27551, one of your media players are trying to d/l album art. figure out which one and change it.
<guest|27551> i tried and i don;t know why it did not work
<guest|27551> bottom line: i want control of what is accessing the net
<guest|27551> i want to view which programs are attempting access and authorize/decline authroization
<guest|27551> is there a way to do that
<guest|27551> is there a program for that
<Jordan_U> guest|27551: Is there a reason that you are not answering my question?
<ObrienDave> guest|27551, obviously you did NOT pick the correct one
<guest|27551> do you get it Obrien????
<guest|27551> let's say i figure out which program and disable it
<guest|27551> that is something i KNOW about and tried to fix
<guest|27551> what else is accessing the internet???
<DX099> hello all, I've been running Ubuntu 12.04 fine on my laptop when I decided to upgrade to 13.04, but right now, desktop is slow and sluggish as hell
<Ben64> if you just posted a screenshot we could tell you what program it is
<guest|27551> why should i not control what is accessing the internet?
<guest|27551> do you get it?
<DX099> can someone tell what could have happened ?
<guest|27551> Ben, actually this particular situation is beyond the point, i want control of my internet access
<guest|27551> that is the bottom line
<ObrienDave> guest|27551, you DON'T get it. you won't help us to help you by following advice and suggestions. good luck with that
<guest|27551> one particular program doing a particular annoying thing THAT I KNOW OF is not the point
<k1l_> guest|27551: is there a reason you make a drama about it but cant even upload a screenshot?
<guest|27551> i described it guys ... take it for what it is ... there is a bigger picture here
<guest|27551> i am not trying to be a smar aleck
<guest|27551> please have empathy
<ObrienDave> ROFLMAO
<guest|27551> i think there is even a file called that
<guest|27551> lol
<DX099> guest|27551, learn AppArmor
<ObrienDave> "bigger picture" ROFL
<k1l_> guest|27551: you were told by 10 different supporters that your description is not enough. so either you show more details with pictures or names of programs or you stop asking
<lljjbb> .
<Ben64> guest|27551: you've typed 168 lines here so far, a picture would take much less time and energy on all our parts.
<impradeepy> lol
<guest|27551> i tried to make a sound recording
<guest|27551> and name the recording
<guest|27551> and have the computer search for icon art for it
<guest|27551> but i can't record
<guest|27551> i need to make a new file with no art already
<Ben64> no you don't, just give a screenshot
<guest|27551> a screenshot of what??
<Ben64> anything
<k1l_> *sigh*
<guest|27551> it is a process that nEEDS A VIDEO for you to see it
<ObrienDave> *gives up and saunters away*
<guest|27551> i need a video showing a fresh audio file with no icon art
<guest|27551> then how the icon for that audio file is not loading while the computer searches online for icon art for it
<guest|27551> i do not know which program is running it
<Ben64> we don't care about the process, we need to know what you're talking about. give us a screenshot of something that already downloaded the icon, we don't care!
<k1l_> guest|27551: there are different possible programs that could download album art. so please make a screenshot of what you are talking about so we can see which program you mean. so we can advice you what to do
<guest|27551> i don;'t know which program is doing it
<Ben64> SO GIVE A SCREENSHOT OF IT
<guest|27551> of what?
<Ben64> mother of god
<guest|27551> you need a video to see this process
<k1l_> yes, that is why we need a screenshot of that program where you see the album art
<guest|27551> there is no program i know of
<Ben64> where do you see the damn audio files
<guest|27551> something is detecting icon art by scanning my files
<impradeepy> guest|27551, https://launchpad.net/ go there and post your problem in details everyhting
<Ben64> take a damn screenshot of the damn thing so we can stop this damn conversation already
<guest|27551> scanning my files on its own and downloaind icon art for it
<ObrienDave> THAT'S WHAT WE'RE TRYING TO HELP YOU WITH!!!! GEEZ LOUISE!!!
<cynicist> he's trolling, stop feeding him
<guest|27551> i am not trolling
<guest|27551> how is this trolling
<cynicist> then take a screenshot of the situation and post it
<ObrienDave> yep, good luck with that, troll
<Beldar> two ops and no quiets
<cynicist> video is unnecessary
<guest|27551> let's say we fix this
<Ben64> no. stop.
<cynicist> people don't need to see the icons change, they need to know which icons you are actually talking about
<Ben64> give a screenshot
<anonymous> hi~
<Ben64> no more talking
<guest|27551> we can detect the program that is automatically downloaind icon art....
<cynicist> so until you post a screenshot, you are trolling
<guest|27551> but what else is going on that is behind the scenes
<Jordan_U> Please everyone calm down. The all caps, swearing and accusations are trolling are not at all productive.
<Ben64> yeah, i'm done with you until you post a picture
<guest|27551> that is why i would like to kjnow which programs are accessing intenret
<guest|27551> i want to control which programs are accessing internet
<cynicist> Jordan_U: it's more productive than continuing a conversation with someone who ignores all requests for clarification of the issue and continues repeating his statements over and over again
<guest|27551> only then i can see what is trying to access teh internet to download icon art and stop it
<Jordan_U> guest|27551: You can use netstat to list processes with open network connections.
<impradeepy> guest|27551, use shutter and capture and post it on youtube happy now?will see ok  now please stop
<insidek> Helo ^^
<impradeepy> insidek:hi
<jgcampbell300> is anyone here running xen hyporvisor ?
<jgcampbell300> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<starnix> Hello People.
<Guest71342> After installing Kernel 3.12 to replace Ubuntu 13.10 kernel...it corrected the Kernel Panic, but now...lol Ubuntu will not resume correctly from Suspend
<helmut_> hi
<MediaMis_> I keep reseting the vhosts root directory but for some reason it doesn't recognize the directory.
<MediaMis_> Seems simple enough.
<Shadowandlight> why cant i browse this directory in filezilla? http://i.imgur.com/qCe2Cz0.png
<Shadowandlight> i can browse it inside terminal no problem
<Shadowandlight> http://i.imgur.com/apt9cIF.png the rest showup
<olgac> #ubuntutr
<somsip> Shadowandlight: its a file, not a directory
<Shadowandlight> http://i.imgur.com/qID2abY.png
<Shadowandlight> no its a directory
<somsip> Shadowandlight: phpbb in http://i.imgur.com/qCe2Cz0.png is a file
<Shadowandlight> how can it be a file in FTP and a directory in terminal?
<Gentoon> Hi, English learned not much good.
<DarkRyoushii> hey I'm running xubuntu but this is fairly generic question, how do I get thrown into CLI mode at boot rather than GUI/window manager?
<Gentoon> Please tell me file for peen park?
<ikonia> peen park ?
<Gentoon> error for peen park, edit vim?
<DarkRyoushii> and would my third party AMD drivers still start in this mode?
<ikonia> DarkRyoushii: disable X11/login manager via upstart
<Shadowandlight> http://i.imgur.com/Kqj3Dcv.png
<DarkRyoushii> ikonia: would I still get the benefit of AMD drivers loading?
<ikonia> DarkRyoushii: you're not using X11 - why do you want "amd drivers"?
<Ben64> Gentoon: what is your native language? and are you on gentoo?
<Gentoon> I finsd how say.. child organs.. peen park file?
<DarkRyoushii> ikonia: cryptocurrency mining
<ikonia> DarkRyoushii: why are you doing this ?
<ikonia> DarkRyoushii: it should load the kernel modules, just not the X11 modules
<Gentoon> I speak Laud
<DarkRyoushii> I'm 90% sure it doesn't need the x11 modules
<ikonia> Gentoon: what is your native language
<DarkRyoushii> so thank you very much for that you told me exactly the thing to google to get furhter assistance :)
<Gentoon> so Child organs, in peen park file.. for vim edit?
<ikonia> DarkRyoushii: I can't remember what window/login manager the xubuntu install uses so I can't give you the exact syntax to disable it, sorry
<Ben64> pretty sure its a troll ikonia... ip location is oregon, usa, plus the nick containing Gentoo and ident is "Sarge"
<DarkRyoushii> ikonia: if it helps, it has something to do with lightdm
<DarkRyoushii> ikonia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<ikonia> Ben64: yes, I've also come to that conclusion,
<DarkRyoushii> this looks like it should work though as long as I'm using GRUB - which I am
<ikonia> DarkRyoushii: ah, it uses lightdm now ?
<Gentoon> ikonia: SPEAK Xhosa?
<DarkRyoushii> ikonia: apparently, but again my link should probably work :)
<DarkRyoushii> so I'll try that and report back :)
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<Wiz_KeeD> I have a question, is there a difference between partitioning with grub first and then setting the filesystem type in the installer (Ext4 journal item etc) and setting it directly from there?
<Ben64> grub doesn't partition, you mean gparted? it doesn't matter if you partition with gparted or the installer, the effect is the same.
<stephen_rkc> Hi There
<Rory> Hello stephen_rkc
<stephen_rkc> how do I create partition called sdb if I have only drive called sda
<stephen_rkc> ?
<gordonjcp> stephen_rkc: you don't
<Rory> stephen_rkc: DRIVES are called /dev/sda, /dev/sdb etc
<Rory> stephen_rkc: partitions on /dev/sda are called /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 etc
<stephen_rkc> okay
<Rory> stephen_rkc: Why do you ask?
<gordonjcp> y'know, it would have made more sense to define drives as /dev/sdx and partitions as /dev/sdx/1
<Rory> stephen_rkc: I'm worried you're following some guide blindly or something, that's why I'm asking
<Rory> gordonjcp: No it wouldn't because of how UNIX files and directories work
<Rory> gordonjcp: /dev/sda needs to be a "file"
<impradeepy> stephan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning%20issues?action=show&redirect=Partitioning
<stephen_rkc> I'm trying to create OpenStack Documentation  to Configure a Block Storage Service node
<stephen_rkc> I need a drive called sdb for it
<gbear14275> Hey guys I'm in a real pickle.  Tried to enable TRIM support for my SSD by following this page (http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim) and now I'm getting a "ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<Rory> stephen_rkc: So you need two physical hard drives
<stephen_rkc> but I have created vm with sda
<Rory> !pm > astonBoy
<ubottu> astonBoy, please see my private message
<somsip> stephen_rkc: so create a new virtual drive and mount as sdb
<gbear14275> I'm not familiar with busybox enough to know what I'm doing and could use some help before I mess it up further...
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, you will not believe it brother i'm running ubuntu without any issues in dual boot :O
<ObrienDave> !yay | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Glad you made it! :-)
<Wiz_KeeD> haha
<gbear14275> oops... meant I followed these steps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/263543/fstrim-doesnt-work
<Wiz_KeeD> if it waren't for the sleek new 13.10
<Wiz_KeeD> I wouldn't be chatting here now from my notebook
<varange> hi all. I have a problem with Unity. WHen the PC starts, the login screen appears as per normal. WHen I log in only the wallpaper appears. Nothing else. Not Ctrl-Alt=T either. I follwed all the instructions re. compiz and unity. No better
<gordonjcp> Rory: you're right
<varange> then created a new user account, logged in there, and voila!, same problem
<varange> please help me if you know how to reset all defaults
<Rory> varange: Is this on a fresh install? What version?
<gbear14275> sda1_crypt UUID= none luks,discard  <== instructions but I think I misplaced my flag by putting it here 'sda1_crypt UUID= none,discard luks'
<gordonjcp> Rory: but you could have something like /dev/sdx/full, /dev/sdx/part0, /dev/sdx/part<label>
<Rory> varange: Has it always done this?
<gordonjcp> Rory: I guess I've just reinvented BSD disklabels, badly
<gbear14275> anyway I can recover this from the boot shell?
<Rory> gordonjcp: You could, but we don't, and the current system is intuitive enough.
<varange> Rory, 13,04. and no
<Rory> varange: What happened in between it working, and it not working?
<varange> Rory, all upgrades have been done
<varange> Rory, the user, my sister, said she closed the lid overnight
<varange> Rory, as she normally does
<impradeepy> varange, can you show me the output of cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Rory> varange: On the login screen, is there an option to log into the Unity 2D session using the session menu?
<varange> impradeepy, Rory one moment pls
<varange> will get the info
<impradeepy> varange, take your time
<varange> ty
<Rory> varange: The best way to share the output of commands from a console is with the "pastebinit" application: sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and then "pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<varange> thx rory
<anton02> anybody up for some botnet bingo? person with the most botnets wins! http://i.4cdn.org/g/src/1386731623272.png
<Rory> anton02: Not here
<stephen_rkc> @rory: I'm trying to configure a Block Storage Service node, do I need a seperate drive for that?
<Rory> stephen_rkc: I don't know about that, sorry
<stephen_rkc> Thanks :)
<impradeepy> ActionParsnip, hi boss what's up?
<mezo_> Hi guys, my /var partition is running out of space, is there any possibility to extend it without another live linux? Current schema is something like this: http://i.imgur.com/pSykEUs.png
<ikonia> mezo_: you've got no space free either side of it
<ikonia> mezo_: it would take a lot of effort to resize it
<ikonia> mezo_: /var should not be using that much data, what's eating the space ?
<mezo_> ikonia: Ye I know thats the problem... Is it possible to move it to a free space?
<mezo_> Wait I'll screenshot in a sec
<Rory> mezo_: It's possible downloaded .deb packages from apt archives are taking up a lot of space, try "sudo apt-get clean"
<ikonia> mezo_: no, as you only have 1mb of unallocated space
<Rory> ikonia: there's a big 100gb block in the middle
<ikonia> mezo_: you also appear to have a 7GB swap partition, you may want to remove that
<mezo_> Why should I remove that?
<ikonia> Rory: yeah, but the effort of using that is going to be a problem, as he's going to have to make an extended partition first
<MickS>  /var can contain lots of space. Just think about mysql which has /var/lib/mysql as default data location. Your logfiles which are in /var/log, your mail, which is in /var/spool/mail, etc.
<ikonia> thats why I said "look at what's eating the space"
<Rory> mezo_: If you remove the swap and recreate it after your /home partition, you can expand /var by 7GiB
<ikonia> you're not going to do this on the fly though, you'll need to use a livecd to do this cleanly
<mezo_> How safe is it to just remove swap? Any hints where should I starT?
<mezo_> oh I'll need live linux :(
<mezo_> damn
<Rory> mezo_: Boot from a LiveCD and open gparted
<ikonia> mezo_: swapoff so it's not in use,
<MickS> a simple trick might be to create a new partition with that unallocated space you have and mount it on /var/lib or /var/log, or whichever subfolder in /var uses the most space right now (you can check with du -s /var/*)
<mezo_> thanks, will try to clear it first
<konadr> im having some issues when trying to pxeboot and kickstart 12.04.3, it doesn't find the CD-ROM to install from, despite the install section of my kickstart file pointing to a http source
<ActionParsnip> konadr: do you have the CD referenced in the sources.list file etc?
<konadr> I'm not sure what you mean ActionParsnip, do you mean on the server? The instalation continues fine if I mount the cdrom on the kickstart client system (this is a vmware box sorry I forgot to mention)
<konadr> here is the top of my kickstart file ActionParsnip http://www.pastebin.ca/2496185
<HoloIRCUser> .
<Mongo44> What would the command be for uninstalling VBox? I installed the outdated one on the software center and I want to start over.
<robierob> sudo apt-get uninstall vbox
<robierob> i think
<limace255> hi all; I want to setup a 12.04 ubuntu server on a usb key, with a ks.cfg.For the moment, I've got something quite right, but not stable, and fat.What are the necessary files to do such a thing ?
<Mongo44> I'll try it.
<robierob> you will also need to try a cleaning as well
<Mongo44> That was invalid.
<robierob> or a sudo autoremove vbox
<robierob> sudo autoremove (name of program installed
<robierob> always always google fu//// " how do i remove a program in linux"
<Mongo44> It will work I just don't have the right name for Virtual Box
<robierob> yup... got to go to the program itself to find that out.
<jmgk> hi robierob
<jmgk> impradeepy: hey
<robierob> in the about section
<robierob> hey
<impradeepy> hi
<robierob> sup yo?
<robierob> lol
<impradeepy> Mongo44, open software centre -type VirtualBox then remove it
<robierob> i think i pooped myself
<robierob> yup software center as well
<varange> hi rory. still there?
<Rory> Yes but about to go to a 10 min meeting
<varange> Rory, ok
<varange> I have pastebinit and all the rest now
<varange> please check for me when you get back from the meeting
<Rory> Paste it now so someone else can see too, also summarise your problem again
<varange> rory ok thanks
<Rory> OK I'm back varange where is the paste??
<prakash_> how can i install teamviewer in ubuntu 13.04?
<jmgk> hi prakash_
<mezo_> Hi, I just found that I have extra large directory "/var/lib/docker", and would like to mount new partition I just created on this location, without loosing any data -> moving data from current to new partition
<mezo_> is this possible?
<[Gentoo]> mezo_: no
<[Gentoo]> dont think so
<mezo_> [Gentoo]: What if I move files somewhere else temporary, then I mount partition, move files back. Everything should be normal I guess?
<[Gentoo]> mount the partition somewhere else, move the data to it
<[Gentoo]> then mount it there
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<mezo_> Ok so thats basically what I thought
<mezo_> thansk
<impradeepy> prakash_, type apt-cache show teamviewer and if its available in the official repo then install it by using sudo apt-get install teamviewer
<impradeepy> !teamviewer
<Rory> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in saucy
<Rory> prakash_: I googled "teamviewer ubuntu" and this was the second link http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<impradeepy> rory:thanks for the correct syntax
<Rory> no impradeepy !teamviewer would recall a factoid called teamviewer. !info teamviewer looks for a package called teamviewer in the latest Ubuntu
<adac> ince with the network manager there are problems to add a vpn connection, how can I simply start my vpn connection every time the network is connected?
<Rory> impradeepy: It's possible there was a teamviewer factoid, although you can test by /msg ubottu factoid
<impradeepy> rory: ok, i am using 12.04.3 when i search teamviwer using apt-cache for me it did find thats why :)
<impradeepy> rory:thankyou
<Rory> impradeepy: It doesn't for me, do you have a third-party repo or already installed teamviewer from a deb?
<impradeepy> rory:already installed .deb from teamviewer site
<Rory> that will be why it shows in apt-cache for you then
<impradeepy> rory:yes, have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555334/
<jnhghy> how can I copy html files from a website? so I can open them locally?(even I don't have images?)
<[Gentoo]> jnhghy: save page as
<jnhghy> [Gentoo]: too many pages, how can I do it recursevely?
<[Gentoo]> dont know
<somsip> jnhghy: use wget
<jnhghy> somsip: will wget download a website tree? or do I need to use it in a script
<jnhghy> ?
<[Gentoo]> theres a program called httrack also
<[Gentoo]> i found on google
<somsip> jnhghy: man wget and read about recursive downloads
<[Gentoo]> but wget would be better of course
<nickfox> i was getting the following error: "Invalid argument" setting key "net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range" from this line in sysctl.conf
<nickfox> net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range = 16384 65536
<nickfox> when i comment out the line, the error goes away but i'm not sure if i should comment it out. is it ok?
<KLVTZ> Ah almost 3am
<KLVTZ> I can feel the cold from my window
<Layke> What's the default file browser called in ubuntu?
<DJones> Layke: Nautilus
<Layke> Thanks. :)
<Layke> I was sure that I used to have a right click open terminal. So just googling what that package was.
<KLVTZ> that moment when you realize it's nautilus
<KLVTZ> i almost jumped a bridge for saying explorer
<Layke> sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<Layke> Got it :)
<Layke> I've usually switched from Unity immediately and used KDE. Wich I think comes with Dolphin. I could never get used to unity lack of a taskbar. But I installed xfce4 whcih seems to help
<Layke> I've noticed though, that I get a lot of mouse lag though..
<Layke> I didn't use to get this before I reformatted.. not sure what could be the reason. Same hardware etc.. not sure if it's just increased requirements using unity?
<Layke> Maybe it's compiz?
<xyzwhatever> help pcmanfm is broke, can I just install another file manager which one is also nice and leightweight?
<iszak> If I'm creating a mirror of apt repositories do I need -security + -updates or just the main release?
<Xat`> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and lshell to restrict users
<Xat`> I'm not able to use SSH with a lshell user, the session is closed automatically. No problem using lshell without SSH
<mateusz> lol
<lesshaste> how do you turn the out of memory killer on? Currently when I write code that uses too much RAM it swaps so badly I can only restart the whole computer
<Walex> lesshaste: the OOM kills when both swap and RAM are full, not just RAM.
<Walex> lesshaste: just disable the swap file.
<Walex> lesshaste: or else run your stuff with a max memory limit using 'ulimit'
<lesshaste> Walex, strangely I get
<lesshaste> cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_ratio
<lesshaste> 50
<lesshaste> and I have 8GB of RAM and 8GB of swap
<lesshaste> so why does destroy my system when I use too much ram?
<Walex> lesshaste: that's how it is supposed to work. Unfortunately the Linux swap code is awefully bad, for various reasons.
<lesshaste> Walex, ah... what I am doing is really basic. I am just writing python code and sometimes by accident it writes to a list that is too large
<Walex> lesshaste: 'ulimit' is the right way to go then...
<lesshaste> Walex, ok thanks.. how do you use that properly?
<lesshaste> Walex, maybe I should report a kernel bug too
<Walex> lesshaste: something like (ulimit -v $MAX; $COMMAND)
<user_> guys how can i identify which Wireless protocol version i use (b,g,n) ?
<user_> in ubuntu
<lesshaste> Walex, oops... man ulimit
<lesshaste> Killed
<lesshaste> #
<lesshaste> Walex, how do I get out of that?
<lesshaste> Walex, looks like I set ulimit too low :)
<Walex> lesshaste: 'man bash' and search for 'ulimit'
<Walex> lesshaste: ulimit -v max
<lesshaste> Walex, I think I have to kill that terminal  :(
<Walex> ulimit -0v max
<user_> anybody?
<Walex> lesshaste: ulimit -v 0
<Walex> user_: guaranteed response times of under 1 minute on IRC are only available to Platinum Card Members :-)
<lesshaste> Walex, back :)
<user_> lol
<user_> Walex, ok!
<Walex> user_: 'iwconfig' should tell you BTW
<lesshaste> Walex, what units is ulimit in? The man page doesn't seem to say
<lesshaste> ah Values are in 1024-byte increments
<jennie> Please help me installing this driver,  http://goo.gl/3PLDGZ I am getting this error  http://pastebin.com/trgGzisW
<gccster> Walex, i'm user_ , Walex, tried iwconfig it gives a lot of info but not current protocol used
<AndreasL> Hey guys. I'm looking for a very simplistic, lightweight but up-to-date window manager that I can run various media center applications on top of. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> AndreasL: you're not going to find much better than lubuntu
<Walex> gccster: the frequency should tell you...
<gccster> 2.437ghz but how is this connect to protocol version?
<ActionPa1snip> AndreasL: openbox :)
<ObrienDave> gccster, each protocol has their own frequency
<AndreasL> ikonia, so lwm? ActionPa1snip: will check out, thanks
<ObrienDave> gccster, *range of frequencies
<ikonia> AndreasL: if you can just install the lubuntu distribtuion, you'll find a pretty light and fully supported product out of the box, ready to go
<Walex> jennie: there are some typos in your commands... Also the instructions are for pre-12.04 versions of Ubuntu which did not have multiarch.
<AndreasL> ikonia, I'm starting out with a completely minimal install anyway... I don't actually need a desktop environment :)
<Walex> jennie: the translated page seem to have a *a lot* of typos, presumably because of the translation.
<ActionPa1snip> AndreasL: I dont use a DE either, bit of a waste imho
<ObrienDave> gccster, by your frequency, I can tell you that you are on "g" channel 6
<jennie> Walex: I tried a lot to install it but it didnt worked , then I found that link which someone mentioned so I thought to give it a try
<cfhowlett> AndreasL, xfce4
<Walex> jennie: which printer have you got? What is your native language?
<ActionPa1snip> cfhowlett: looking for a WM, not a DE :)
<fikri_shb> asalamualaiku,
<jennie> I have canonlbp2900b, I saw that link in ubuntu forums in post, my native is not english
<peho> hi
<fikri_shb> hi
<gccster> ObrienDave, if you have a table  you are looking the frequencies i would be very thankful to send me the url, Because i'm searching this cause of very slow resolve speed when im on wifi
<peho> I want to send console message to user
<ActionPa1snip> jennie: did you check the canon site for support? They make debs for some of their products
<gccster> ObrienDave, i've changed dns to google e.t.c. and nothing
<AndreasL> cfhowlett: good suggestion as well, thanks
<ActionPa1snip> peho: use wall, or if you run:  export DISPLAY=0:0; notify send "test"     they will see it on the screen :)
<peho> I used: write [user] [tty]
<ObrienDave> gccster, i only know this because i'm on the same frequency ;P
<ActionPa1snip> peho: might be notify-send
<gccster> alright
<cfhowlett> ActionPa1snip, d'oh!
<jennie> ActionPa1snip: they have provided the guide to install I tried with that guide but it is not printing
<ActionPa1snip> cfhowlett: got yo back bro
<ActionPa1snip> jennie: did you have the printer setup, then add the debs?
<ActionPa1snip> jennie: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jennie> ActionPa1snip: these are the instructions from the printer installation guide http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555600/ , and they provide debs for installation.
<Wiz_KeeD> I cannot install ia32-libs in ubuntu 13.10 :((
<jennie> ActionPa1snip: output is cat /etc/issue
<jennie> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<peho> ActionPa1snip: I want to send command in terminal
<freshmint> hey is there a bash command available for doing the print to file job of cups?
<peho> but I get 'write: you have write permission turned off.'
<jennie> Wiz_KeeD: I also need to install that ia32-libs
<peho> mesg command return
<peho> is y
<peho> how can I change permission
<Wiz_KeeD> helps? :(
<DasEi> freshmint: you want to write to a file from comand-line ?
<ObrienDave> gccster, after looking, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels, WLAN protocols share frequencies. my apologies for the error
<jennie> Wiz_KeeD: try this www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu26_amd64.deb
<Wiz_KeeD> jennie, did it work for yo?
<ObrienDave> gccster, you can tell b,g,n by the connection speed. "b" is 11Mbps, "g" is 54Mbps
<impradeepy> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in saucy
<jennie> Wiz_KeeD: I do not know I haven't installed it yet i need to install other stuff before it
<freshmint> DasEi, see normally you use lp FILENAME for printing with a printer. i like to do a similiar command like lp FILENAME OUTPUT.pdf
<freshmint> essentially it should do the same as if i select the print to file printer in the cups dialog
<KLVTZ> hehe freshmint, i like that name
<Wiz_KeeD> great, I knew something had to happen
<KLVTZ> It might go on my list next to Electric Lettuce.
<Wiz_KeeD> but what happens to applications I must install
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<freshmint> im trying to set it up for a scripted bash job
<robsco> Hey all, I asked in #lubuntu but haven't gotten a response. Maybe someone here can help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193080
<impradeepy> ObrienDave, are you planning to buy  an adapter?
<ActionPa1snip> jennie: and the output of:  uname -a
<Walex> jennie: I had a look at the package with the Canon drivers and they include both the 32 bit and 64 bit versions of the drivers and they seem to "just work" on my ULKTS12.04 system
<Walex> jennie: so I think that the 'ia32-libs' or the multiarch equivalent are not at all necessary.
<jennie> Walex: I am trying to make it work since yesterday but no luck in printing though the printer is getting installed
<jennie> uname -a
<jennie> Linux sun-desktop 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Walex> robsco: that is very unlikely to be easy to fix.
<Walex> robsco: just don't use spaces in directory names or file names ever.
<robsco> Walex, do you think the issue is with pcmanfm?
<Walex> robsco: yes.,
<ObrienDave> impradeepy, nope, my lappy is embedded. tnx 4 asking
<DasEi> freshmint: so you want to create a pdf from a file then; https://www.ehow.com/how_7380088_convert-pdf-ubuntu.html
<robsco> I'm reasonably comfortable poking around the code and compiling
<robsco> I'll have a look
<robsco> I was hoping for a config file edit
<Walex> robsco: most likely the forking off of 'lxterminal' happens in a 'system' call instead of properly by doing a 'fork', 'chdir' and then 'execve',
<konadr> hi all, my pxeboot box keeps requesting a cdrom device, how do I specify it uses http for the source rather than having to mount an iso image (this is an esx box). There seems to be lots of guides but for different distros and I can't find any solid guide for ubuntu with http source for the pxeboot
<impradeepy> ObrienDave, ok
<Rory> konadr: Can you please pastebin yourexisting config? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> konadr, open "software and sources" in other, uncheck cdrom
<DasEi> freshmint: another way use OO to open a file, then export as pdf
<konadr> Im just grabbing that now Rory, ObrienDave, it's just kickstarting a fresh VM so I don't have any options, do you mean in the software that generates kickstart files?
<konadr> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555675/
<ObrienDave> konadr, don't have a clue about kickstart, sorry
<DF3D2> I have a problem that has me stumped. I have a machine I just moved to a new case. I cannot get the ubuntu installer to go past the main menu I just get a blank screen. I have checked the md5 of the downloaded .iso, the md5 of the usb stick. Remade the USB stick. Tried the usb stick in another machine ( it works fine) The machine that cannot go very far in the ubuntu installer runs windows just fine.... Any ideas? Oh I've tried no mode
<DF3D2>  set also.
<freshmint> DasEi, hmm.. i want something like this. COMMAND INPUT.pdf OPTIONS OUTPUT.pdf
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: what GPU do you use?
<cfhowlett> DF3D2, all you changed was the outer case?  same internals?
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, none, intel integrated in to the z77 chipset so hd4000 I think?
<DF3D2> cfhowlett, correct sir. well, I did change the processor from an i7 to an i5 in this machine but that's plug and play and it works fine in windows
<Walex> jennie: how is printer install going?
<DF3D2> since it was the same mobo i used the hd with windows to test i'm running prime95 now seems to have no hardware issues at all
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: every system has a GPU, it will not POST if it does not
<jennie> Walex: not good
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, right it uses the integrated intel hd4000
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: the Intel GPU may be integrated into the CPU but it is still a GPU
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, it's a z77 chipset
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: so why say 'none' when it obviously has one?
<iszak> If I'm creating a mirror of apt repositories do I need -security + -updates or just the main release?
<Walex> jennie: if you do 'ps axu | grep ccpd' does it list the 'ccpd' daemon process?
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, i'm sorry dude... i'm a hardcore gamer so a "gpu" to me is an add-on card. Sorry for any inconvenience
<DF3D2> anyway the integrated video works perfectly fine in windows
<jennie> walex- > http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555687/
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: GPU is a (g)raphical (p)rocessing (u)nit, so if it is inbuilt or in a separate card it doesn't matter. It is a GPU
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: have you tried the boot option: nomodeset
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, I really do know that man. I'm quite familiar with computers. I made a mistake in speaking.
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, yes I have, same basic result the installer never goes past the main menu.
<Walex> jennie: that looks good, means that the main part of the "driver" is running.
<Walex> jennie: what does 'sudo ccpdadmin' say?
<jennie> Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555692/
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: try intel.nomodeset=1
<Walex> jennie: that looks *almost* good.
<Walex> jennie: obviously none of those names is validly defined.
<Walex> jennie: so please open in a browser http://localhost:631/ and delete all those not-quite-right printer-definitions.
<jennie>   I opened it but under 'printers' tab it is showing only one printer
<Walex> jennie: what does 'sudo cat /etc/cups/printers.conf' is?
<jennie> sudo cat /etc/cups/printers.conf
<jennie> # Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.7rc1
<jennie> # Written by cupsd
<jennie> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE WHEN CUPSD IS RUNNING
<FloodBot1> jennie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> freshmint: I still to get it, pdf to pdf ??
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, it's complaining about ata resets, these hd's are good though I just had them in another ubuntu machine. I'll try booting without them plugged in i guess
<Walex> jennie: BTW have you downloaded the file 'Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_??_EN.tar.gz' from the Canon website?
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, maybe because they are formatted zfs raidz1 it is causing some error?
<jennie> yes Walex
<Walex> DF3D2: ATA/SATA resets are never good news. It is a hw error. It could be insufficient power or bad cables.
<Walex> jennie: have you done 'tar xzf Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_??_EN.tar.gz"? I guess so...
<jennie> yes Walex there are *.DEB files int
<ObrienDave> DF3D2, or loose cables
<Walex> jennie: if you did that you should have done also 'cd Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_uk_EN/'
<Walex> jennie: and after that 'firefox Doc/index.html' and then chosen 'installation'
<DF3D2> Walex, hmm i'm getting ata resets now and the only thing plugged in is a dvd drive
<DF3D2> maybe it went bad?
<Walex> jennie: however, first please put on paste.ubuntu.com the contents of 'etc/cups/printers.conf'
<Walex> DF3D2: maybe the motherboard went bad, or the power supply went bad.
<ObrienDave> DF3D2, separate controller card?
<DF3D2> LOL THE DVD DRIVE WENT BAD
<DF3D2> it booted fine with it unplugged
<DF3D2> that is hilarious
<Walex> DF3D2: that sometimes happens, but usually with PATA rather than SATA.
<DF3D2> Walex, the dvd drive has barely ever been used too, but is like 3-4 years old
<jennie> Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555736/
<DF3D2> Walex, I guess to rule out a bad cable/sata port I better try some combinations
<DF3D2> different wire, dif port
<Walex> jennie: ahh so the printers are defined in the 'ccpd' configuration.
<Walex> jennie: now run 'sudo service cups restart'
<jennie> cups stop/waiting cups start/running, process 4687
 * DF3D2 kicks self in the ass for not removing quiet splash last night.
<Walex> jennie:  then run 'sudo lpadmin -p LBP2900 -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 –E'
<jennie> lpadmin: Bad device-uri scheme "ccp".
<Walex> jennie: after that run 'sudo ccpdadmin -x canon2' and then again with "canonnew", "LBP5000", "canon2900", "LBP2900"
<ObrienDave> DF3D2, (grub-customizer) shhhhh! don't tell anyone here ;)
<Walex> jennie: we'll have a look at "Bad device-uri scheme "ccp"" later.
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, okay so it is either the dvd drive or the sata port. (port worked fine yesterday) I just changed the wire, let me change the port and if it errors ill know to throw the drive away
<jennie> Walex: all are deleted now
<Walex> jennie: please post again to paste.ubuntu.com the contents of 'sudo cat /etc/cups/printers.conf'
<Walex> jennie: also the output of 'lsusb'
<jennie> ok
<DF3D2> Okay so it "looks" like the sata port might have gone bad :-(
<DF3D2> oh well I have more.
<ObrienDave> DF3D2, separate controller card?
<jennie> Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555779/
<krababbel> Where can I change the NTP server ntpdate polls at boot time?
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, nah, this mobo has 4 sata 2 ports, and 4 sata3 it looks like 1 of the sata3 bit the dust
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, yep it did
<ObrienDave> k
<DF3D2> it's odd, windows didn't care (I guess it was just too stupid to interrupt the boot process and let the user know.)
<Walex> jennie: looks like the driver '.deb' were not installed quite right...
<jennie> how to reinstall them ?
<jennie> correctly*
<Walex> jennie: first do 'sudo lpadmin -x LBP2900' so the incomplete entry is deleted.
<jennie> lpadmin: The printer or class does not exist.
<ObrienDave> DF3D2, did you say you just put this mobo in new case?
<Kroach> I set a custom prompt for GDB with "set prompt", how can I set it permanently? is there something like .bashrc for GDB?
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, yes I did
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, it used to be the mobo for my gaming rig, but it's kind of garbage so I moved it to a new case for an htpc build.
<ObrienDave> look for damaged/bent pins on mobo port for that sata port
<john_rambo> Hi, I am in Live cd mode now....about to install ...My HDD is 160GB ....How much space should I allocate fo the /    ?
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, in the actual sata port, or under neath it ?
<Walex> then do 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs libglade2 libpopt0:i386' to be sure.
<ObrienDave> in the connector
<Walex> john_rambo: I use 25GB, which is a bit generous, but good.
<john_rambo> Walex, Okay
 * ObrienDave used 30GB
<Walex> jennie: after that, 'sudo service cups stop' and then 'sudo dpkg --purge cndrvcups-capt cndrvcups-common'
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, i'll do so in a min when the install finishes
<ObrienDave> k
<Walex> jennie: then go to where ever you unpacked the Canon driver '.tar.gz' and go into '64-bit_Driver/Debian/'
<jennie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555821/
<Walex> jennie: then run 'sudo dpkg --install cndrvcups*.deb'
<Walex> jennie: that paste was good.
<Walex> jennie: after the install, run 'sudo service cups start'
<Walex> and then run 'sudo service ccpd start'
<jennie> Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555828/
<jennie> sun@sun-desktop:~/Desktop/Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_uk_EN/64-bit_Driver/Debian$ sudo service ccpd start
<Walex> jennie: all looks good so far.
<jennie> Starting /usr/sbin/ccpd: .
<Walex> now the outputs of 'sudo lpstat -a' and 'sudo ccpdadmin', they should list no printers.
<jennie> Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555834/
<Walex> jennie: looks good.
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, I see no physical damage, it likely just "burned out" or some such I wore a static grounding band when I moved it. and I always touch metal repeatedly to discharge but things do still happen
<Walex> jennie:  now again 'sudo lpadmin -p LBP2900 -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687'
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, the motherboard is a bad one to begin with. It lies on reported core voltage, with actual voltage being around +0.040mv higher
<jennie> but Walex , in paste above  UI Port       is   = 59787
<jennie> and in command it is 59687
<Walex> then run 'sudo find /dev -name "*lp[0-9]*"
<Walex> jennie: ah yes, the port number should be the same, so use 59787
<Walex> jennie: I was copying from the Canon manual unthinkingly...
<summit> why is that ...windows use less power compared to ubuntu. Is there anyway to reduce power consumption . !
<jennie> sun@sun-desktop:~/Desktop/Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_uk_EN/64-bit_Driver/Debian$ sudo find /dev -name "*lp[0-9]*"
<jennie> sun@sun-desktop:~/Desktop/Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_uk_EN/64-bit_Driver/Debian$
<Walex> jennie: after that 'sudo lpstat -a' should list the printer
<Walex> jennie: after that 'sudo lpstat -a' should list the printer *driver*
<jennie> Walex: look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555844/
<Walex> jennie: well, if the printer is attached bia USB, and 'lsusb' says it is attached, there must be some kind of entry in '/dev/' for it.
<Walex> jennie: that paste is good!
<ObrienDave> DF3D2, .04mv is not a problem. most things have 5 to 10% tolerance on voltages
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, 0.040 is alot for the vcore on a cpui
<DF3D2> mobo reporting is inaccurate, measuring the correct 2 points with a multmeter shows the same
<Walex> jennie: so which '/dev/' entry do you think the printer is connected as?
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, so you think you are running say +0.100 vcore but you are actually running +0.140
<Walex> jennie: try 'ls -ld /dev/*lp* /dev/*/*lp*'
<ludkiller> rejoin ludkiller:CUMINMYMOUTH +o -npst
<Walex> jennie: unless your printer is network connected...
<jennie> sudo ls -ld /dev/*lp* /dev/*/*lp*
<jennie> ls: cannot access /dev/*lp*: No such file or directory
<jennie> printer is connected by USB cable in computer
<tatenda> hi
<cfhowlett> tatenda, greetings
<tatenda> shoo
<YokoBR> hey guys, i can't open remote files with nautilus.. if i open it with geany, for example, it comes blank.
<saleniex> join #nm
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jennie> Walex: ?
<randomcpp> does anybody have the same message in terminals on trusty (desktop)? no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4831, leaking memory
<osubuntu> 으헝헝
<osubuntu> oh sorry
<osubuntu> i accidently pasted weird strings here :(
<santhosh> hai
<DF3D2> now the dvd player and that sata port work
<DF3D2> what the heck lol
<santhosh> am installing ltsp on lubuntu but in my case the applcation server and clients gets same ip
<santhosh> how to reslove this problem
<Walex> jennie: a bit distracted by work :-)
<ObrienDave> DF3D2, probably a loose cable ;P
<ikonia> santhosh: sort dchp out
<ikonia> dhcp
<Walex> jennie: has anything been printed by 'ls' for '/dev/*/*lp*'?
<santhosh> yes  ian using dhcp but in loogin mode geting dhcp ip after login it is geting application server ip
<jennie> walex ls: cannot access /dev/*/*lp*: No such file or directory
<Walex> jennie: if the printer does not appear under '/dev/' it is a big problem...
<DF3D2> ObrienDave, I had messed around with the cables
<DF3D2> i can't explain it
<Walex> jennie: unplug the printer, wait 10 seconds, plug it in again, and then run 'sudo find /dev -mmin -2'
<esde> Teamviewer was dead simple to setup on ubuntu, and is nice because it's so easy to connect without dealing with firewalls. But my ubuntu desktop always shows ~15-25% more cpu usage when TV is running. Is there a lighter weight method of remotely connecting to my Ubnutu Desktop environment (ssh access already enabled, this is to remotely connect to the /desktop/) thank yoiu
<esde> *you
<impradeepy> jennie, unplug, reboot then type sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status and paste its output
<Walex> impradeepy: that's pointless.
<impradeepy> Walex, why?
<santhosh> is any body on ltsp
<Walex> impradeepy: because the printer is not appearing under '/dev/' even if it is listed by 'lsusb'. 'ccpd' cannot be configured for it unless we know the device file name.
<ikonia> santhosh: why ?
<karab44> Hi
<jennie> Walex: few hours back it was showing printer under /dev/usb/lp0 , now it is not :-S . http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555939/
<cfhowlett> santhosh, more likely in the #ubuntu-server or #edubuntu channels
<cfhowlett> santhosh, and I believe there's a dedicated ltsp channel
<karab44> anytime I connect my smartphone to Ubuntu I have that there is a problem with MTP. How to fix that?
<cfhowlett> karab44, "problem" ????
<santhosh> <ikonia> iam installing ltsp dhcp server and applicattion server in my client side ia geting ip from dhcp but after login in client machine i shows an application server ip
<impradeepy> Walex, in that case i think "usblp kernel module"is missing, am i right?
<santhosh> <cfhowlett>iam installing ltsp dhcp server and applicattion server in my client side ia geting ip from dhcp but after login in client machine i shows an application server ip
<ikonia> santhosh: 1.) check fo IP conflicts - make sure it is actually getting the same IP 2.) look at your dhcp lease file and make sure there is nothing conflicting, 3.) look at your dhcp pool
<karab44> cfhowlett: brb, got to catch issue
<jennie> think I have to restart computer, brb in a minute
<impradeepy> Walex, please correct me if i am wrong thankyou, just curious to know where i am not getting it i think "usblp kernel module"is missing
<saleniex> hi!
<saleniex> where shared libraries are searched?
<ikonia> saleniex: what do you mean ?
<saleniex> i do have one in /usr/local/lib/, but got cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> saleniex: where did you get that error ? what are you trying to do ?
<impradeepy> saleniex, please have a look-http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/libraries.html
<ikonia> impradeepy: what is he doing ?
<saleniex> this happens when I try to launch ModemManager
<impradeepy> searching
<ikonia> impradeepy: searching for what ?
<impradeepy> package dependency o
<ikonia> impradeepy: no - he's not
<saleniex> ikonia: i meant search path like PATH for executables
<ikonia> saleniex: it doesn't quite work like that
<DF3D2> okay in pavucontrol I have SPDIF (optical) set, but sound keeps coming through the HDMI wire
<ikonia> saleniex: 1.) how are you laucning it 2.) how did you install it 3.) can you show us in a pastebin the exact error
<DF3D2> not sure how to fix this
<impradeepy> ikonia:thankyou
<ludkiller> sorry for earlier boradcast I was tricked :3
<Walex> impradeepy: perhaps yes, perhaps not.
<Walex> impradeepy: in theory 'udev' should load that module automagically
<saleniex> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555992/
<Layke> How can I output the contents of any command to a file? Basically I'm using an applicaiton that lets me specify a command that it will run, but it's not working. I want to see what the command is outputing when it's being ran..
<ikonia> saleniex: and the answer to my other questions ?
<impradeepy> Walex, hopes so, but we should run a troubleshoot to check it right?thats why i said to run the current status and according to you device path is missing so
<impradeepy> Walex, usblp kernel module must be missing
<impradeepy> Walex, can check it by lsmod | grep usblp
<saleniex> ikonia: 1) @pastebin, 2) make from source - particular lib file is in place, 3) @pastebin
<DF3D2> aplay -l says my alc898 digital is card 0: device 1, so I put the appropriate line in /etc/default/pulse.pa but then the daemon won't start?
<Walex> impradeepy: yes... But <jennie> has been rebooting her system.
<impradeepy> Walex, yes :)
<ikonia> saleniex: you made it from source, then it should be linked against that library already
<ft_mn> hi everybody! Does anybody know how to create a VIRTUAL usb stick on my ubuntu box?? i know how to make a virtual HD so it has to be a bit close to that
<ikonia> saleniex: can you show me the output of "which ModemManager"
<Walex> impradeepy: also note that 'service ccpd status' only checks whether the daemon is running, not whether it is configured for a printer, that can be done instead with 'ccpdadmin'.
<saleniex> ikonia: /usr/local/sbin/ModemManager
<karab44> okay
<impradeepy> Walex, agreed
<ikonia> saleniex: can you pastebin the output of "ldd /usr/local/sbin/ModemManager"
<saleniex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556012/
<karab44> Problem with mounting smartphone is Unable to mount SAMSUNG_Android, Unable to open MTP device '[usb:001,010]'
<ft_mn> hi everybody! Does anybody know how to create a VIRTUAL usb stick on my ubuntu box?? i know how to make a virtual HD so it has to be a bit close to that
<saleniex> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556012/
<ikonia> saleniex: you sppear to have a few missing libraries, are they all in /usr/local/lib ?
<impradeepy> yes libqmi-glib.so.1
<ikonia> impradeepy: what are you talking about ?
<impradeepy> ikonia:missing lib
<ikonia> impradeepy: where is that lib
<DF3D2> can someone help im stumped trying to setup optical audio, it should work but doesn't
<saleniex> ikonia: yap - /usr/local/lib/libmm-glib.so.0 -> libmm-glib.so.0.0.0*
<impradeepy> ikonia: can we find it using readelf - /usr/libqmi-glib.so.1 | grep SONAME
<saleniex> ikonia: maybe there is smth wrong w install script?
<ikonia> saleniex: ok, my suggestion is to go to /etc/ld.so.conf.d make a file called "ModemManager.conf" put in the path of /usr/local/lib and run ldconfig
<ikonia> impradeepy: I'd really like you to stop giving the wrong information
<impradeepy> ikonia: can we find it using readelf - /usr/lib/libqmi-glib.so.1 | grep SONAME
<ikonia> impradeepy: you appear to now know what you are doing or what you are referecning in regard to saleniex's problem
<impradeepy> ikonia:i am testing in my terminal than posting here, ok i will stop now
<ikonia> impradeepy: your system is DIFFERENT to his, I asked HIM if HIS libraries where in /usr/local/lib
<DF3D2> okay my optical started working but who the heck knows why
<aent> hi, I have multiple PDF files of which I wanted to be able to merge them together, but collated with page 1 of file 1, then page 2 of file 2, page 2 of file 1, page 2 of file 2, is there any way to do that automatically?
<saleniex> ikonia: that solved the problem
<ikonia> saleniex: as suspected, excellent
<saleniex> ikonia: so it might be reported as an install script bug?
<ikonia> saleniex: no, not at all
<impradeepy> ikonia:apology
<DF3D2> there is some bug in pulse/alsa when switching between hdmi/optical audio
<ikonia> saleniex: you're supposed to understand what's happening and make your system setup in line with what you are doing, the ldconfig has changed over the last few years,
<saleniex> ikonia: well, those missing libs came from ModemManager and I did reinstalled this software twice
<saleniex> ikonia: anyway, thanks for help!
<ikonia> saleniex: they are not missing - they are there, it's not a bug
<ikonia> saleniex: you just didn't setup your machines linker
<saleniex> ikonia: ok, i see
<cfhowlett> !mtp|karab44,
<hays> Wow. I should not have upgraded to 13.10. Computer boots to X and won't let me in from there.
<karab44> mtp is not there :(
<Mongo44> !mtp | karab44
<BluesKaj> DF3D2. , open a terminal and run , sudo lshw -C sound , then pastebin the output
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, will do, I got the optical to work but it only shows up as "digital stereo" it should be 5.1 right?
<BluesKaj> DF3D2. depends on the source audio stream , even dolby digital is only inb 2.1  on some sources
<cfhowlett> karab44, depends on what version of ubuntu you're running.  12.04 doesn't support mtp without help.  search for ubuntu ##.## + android and you'll find a few workarounnds
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, oh.... if I hit 'ac3' or 'dts' in pavucontrol sound doesn't work anyway
<DF3D2> http://pastebin.com/4vZtPycX
<BluesKaj> pcm audio is usually 2 ch stereo , it's just digital
<karab44> yes but I use 13.04 and people just say 13.04 has great improvements for mtp support
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, the dvd says it is 5.1 on the box
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, yeah my receiver has the PCM light on
<DF3D2> I want 5.1/dolby to work
<cfhowlett> karab44, mtp is not where?  there are multiple hits on it via google search: ubuntu + mtp + android
<BluesKaj> DF3D2. ok , which player are you using ..VLC is best for digital sources in my experience , the VLC audio has to be setup to work with pavucontrol outputs
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, yes vlc, and I have it set to use "pulse audio"
<DF3D2> and spdif
<k1l_> karab44: since 13.04 there is mtp support ootb
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<DF3D2> I figured it out
<DF3D2> it would only work if I set the output to ALSA in VLC
<DF3D2> why is that?
<k1l_> karab44: make sure your android is setup right and the cable is working
<ActionPa1snip> DF3D2: pulse is an abstraction on top of alsa, so maybe going straight to alsa helps
<karab44> k1l_: I know that, then bigger suprised I am. With cables everything is cool.
<Villiska> Is there any way to remove the annoyance of upgrading to 13.10 in 13.04 until end of life date? If I run "sudo apt-get upgrade" it tries to force the upgrade. I want to use 13.04 until the last day due to 13.10 being so buggy. How can I fix this?
<Villiska> I've already changed it to notify me "never" so I'm not sure why it still does
<Guest62727> Hi, I want to boot ubuntu from pen drive but it doesn't have a boot menu, what I need to do?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest62727: hold SHIFT at boot
<karab44> I connect my phone through VM on ubu13.04 host to W7 and it works flawlessly.
<Guest62727> I can only press tab and alt+F2
<cfhowlett> karab44, people say ... right.  well, the fix, if you're interested, takes about 90 seconds.  find it, install it, enjoy it.
<ActionPa1snip> Guest62727: SHIFT is the Grub2 key to show its contents rather than just boot the default (if you single boot)
<BluesKaj> DF3D2. ok good stuff
<IvanT> but my boot menu isn't grub
<IvanT> The bios is Phoenix
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=6931f2664e23f5cb414f17cedb53f05b21428075
<k1l_> karab44: so we are talking about a ubuntu in VM? make sure the usb gets to ubuntu
<karab44> nope, ubuntu is a host
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, seems to be a well known issue that dolby digital/dts only work with HDMI via pulse audio, for optical you have to use ALSA direct. Sucks that my receiver is a bit old and doesn't do audio via hdmi only video.
<IvanT> I just installed ubuntu in the pen drive
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, sorry.
<DF3D2> ActionPa1snip, http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=6931f2664e23f5cb414f17cedb53f05b21428075
<karab44> Cmon cfhowlett are talking here about fix or workaround? I don't need 50 tools apps and 500 different libraries because 499 of them doesn't work. I love to keep my system clean out of rubbish
<IvanT> It doesn't detect the pendrive
<k1l_> karab44: like i said. it should work ootb. make sure that the usb port is not used by the VM for smth other
<IvanT> I just detect floppy disk
<IvanT> is the bios too old?
<karab44> my VM doesn't work constantly, I just use it for testing from time to time
<ActionPa1snip> IvanT: not all BIOSes can boot USB
<ActionPa1snip> IvanT: there is a floppy image on pendrivelinux which can then boot USB
<Villiska> Is there any way to remove the annoyance of upgrading to 13.10 in 13.04 until end of life date? If I run "sudo apt-get upgrade" it tries to force the upgrade. I want to use 13.04 until the last day due to 13.10 being so buggy. How can I fix this?
<IvanT> ActionPalsnip: how to know if my bios can boot usb?
<Villiska> I've already changed it to notify me "never" so I'm not sure why it still does
<k1l_> karab44: wait, are you wokring with ubuntu or something other?
<IvanT> k1l_: ?
<ActionPa1snip> IvanT: look in it's options, see if USB is an option
<IvanT> ActionPalsnip: there is no boot menu but there is setup and it boot windows by defauld
<jrib> Villiska: apt-get upgrade won't upgrade you to 13.10 unless you've done something strange.
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, ActionPa1snip it seems like pulse audio is usually alot more trouble than it is worth
<oquidave> hello, could someone explain the addressing scheme linux uses to assign the device blocks to usb flash disks/modems? what does /dev/ttyUSB0, /dev/ttyUSB1, /dev/ttyUSB2 mean?
<Villiska> Well, the only thing I've done is go into my update settings and change the "show new ubuntu updates" to "never"
<karab44> k1l_: Generally I am working with computer. :) Ubuntu -----> host (MTP problem) W7 -----> VM guest (no problem).
<oquidave> hello, could someone explain the addressing scheme linux uses to assign the device blocks to usb flash disks/modems? what does /dev/ttyUSB0, /dev/ttyUSB1, /dev/ttyUSB2 mean?
<deanrock0> hi, any idea why I would get this error: "./configure: line 4362: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(USB, libusb-1.0 >= 1.0.0,,'" even though I have libusb-1-0.0-dev installed?
<jrib> Villiska: what exactly are you seeing when you run apt-get update?
<k1l_> karab44: which ubuntu?
<Villiska> but I see the same packages trying to install as i do in dist-upgrade
<Villiska> One second
<karab44> 13.04
<jrib> Villiska: dist-upgrade also does not upgrade you to 13.10.p
<Villiska> Really?
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | Villiska
<ubottu> Villiska: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<k1l_> karab44: which file manager?
<karab44> nautilus
<Villiska> jrib,
<Villiska> The following packages have been kept back:
<Villiska>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Villiska> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Villiska>   python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<Villiska> 3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> Villiska: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pkp> Is there a way that I could access mounted file systems in ubuntu server?
<jrib> Villiska: dist-upgrade just tells the package manager it's ok to install new packages as a result of changed deps
<k1l_> karab44: please show the dmesg output when connecting the phone
<jrib> Villiska: that's just a normal upgrade.  You should do a dist-upgrade (since otherwise you won't get kernel upgrades)
<IvanT> ActionPalsnip: how to find this: there is a floppy image on pendrivelinux which can then boot USB
<karab44> k1l_: sure, thank you
<BluesKaj> DF3D2., I loop the hdmi thru the tv back to the receiver via the optical outs on thr tv into the receiver's 2nd optical input , i don't use it much since the spdif out goes directly to the the receiver ., but it's backup
<Villiska> So that's not 13.10?
<jrib> Villiska: correct
<Villiska> Thank you very much!
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, yeah this tv doesn't have optical in out, so my setup is like this pc>receiver (optical) pc>direct tv (hdmi) I need to get a receiver that does hdmi audio eventually but this one is 7.1 and sounds fine so I can't see spending money on a new one till it breaks
<pkp> Just in case my question got lost, Is there a way I can access mounted file system from server?
<pkp> ubuntu server, I mean.
<Villiska> Thank you very much jrib. I got a PM saying I can speak now so I'm not sure you got that.
<jrib> pkp: sure
<BluesKaj> DF3D2. agreed my receiver is 7 yrs old now , but it still works great and I have no plans to to change it
<pkp> jrib, How? I have set up an apache server, but the mounted filesystems need root privilege to be accessed..
<jrib> pkp: what filesystem?
<pkp> ntfs, jrib
<pkp> jrib, basically my windows fs
<jrib> !ntfs | pkp
<ubottu> pkp: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, my stereo music receiver is like 35-40 y.ears old, sansui and it sounds amazing
<jrib> pkp: you should be able to modify the permissions (probably at mount time)
<wadie> I'm having a network issue..I can't load any website on firefox or chrome! but I do have internet connection.
<BluesKaj> DF3D2. yeah , one of my buddies still uses his sansui 8080 receiver for his music system , he bought it in 1976 :)
<andygraybeal> BluesKaj, my dad has something similiar
<BluesKaj> andygraybeal. , yeah i'm old :)
<wadie> can someone help me please
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, that is a damn good unit, I have an au8500 which is another gem. Sansui/marantz/kenwood/pioneer all amazing 70's stuff
<andygraybeal> BluesKaj, i thought i was old :)
<DF3D2> my receiver is 15 years older than me O.O
<andygraybeal> wadie, check your DNS first i would suspect, how are you on irc?
<wadie> I don't know lol
<BluesKaj> DF3D2. I still use a Heathkit AA29 amp for backup . built in 1972
<wadie> I just can't load any website,but I do have an internet connection
<andygraybeal> wadie, okay welll .. go to terminal and do 'dig www.google.com'  something shuld come up.. also try 'ping www.google.com'
<k1l_> wadie: do you use a proxy or vpn?
<andygraybeal> if nothing comes up.. i wonder hw your on irc :)
<BluesKaj> wadie. how do you know , can you update/upgrade ?
<wadie> andygraybeal I can ping google.com
<andygraybeal> k1l_, asks better questions than me :)
<wadie> k1l_ no proxy or vpn
<andygraybeal> i think he is on to something quicker than i am.
<wadie> BluesKaj I can check for updated..
<wadie> updates
<andygraybeal> wadie, are you refreshed your browser right?
<wadie> yea
<wadie> and I tried on firefox and chrome
<IvanT> now the pen drive works, but it just display some black and white stripe
<BluesKaj> wadie. are you using a bridged connection on your modem ?
<IvanT> what is the problem?
<wadie> BluesKaj what is a bridged connection? I do have a router and a modem
<BluesKaj> wadie. pastebin, the output of, ifconfig
<wadie> can't load pastebin lol
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<wadie> tell me what to send you
<wadie> which lines or soemthing
<Nach0z> whoops. wrong button. lol.
<wadie> BluesKaj anything ?
<andygraybeal> wadie, bro, reboot?  try again... i know i'm gonna get made fun of for that...
<john_rambo> lsusb shows my flash drive but it is not getting mounted .....Does that mean its wont work anymore ?
<andygraybeal> sounds like you got proxy config'd like k1l_ was saying
<BluesKaj> wadie. cabn transfer the text to the pc your're chatting on with a textfile or some such ?
<wadie> yea I can
<andygraybeal> john_rambo, i had the same problem... look at sudo fdisk -l or run sudo gparted .. does it show anything?
<BluesKaj> can you, rather
<wadie> and send the textfile to you ?
<BluesKaj> pm me and post it there , wadie
<wadie> ok
<BluesKaj> then I can post it in pastebin for others to look at , wadie
<DF3D2> BluesKaj, where are module.ko files stored?
<wadie> andygraybeal I'm sure I don't have proxy and rebooting might fix it,but it's not the first time this happens. I want an effective fix.
<john_rambo> andygraybeal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556191/
<andygraybeal> do what BluesKaj says, i'm sure he's better at this than me :)
<wadie> sure
<wadie> I'm doing it
<andygraybeal> john_rambo, is that jump drive a 4gb drive.. that looks like it's hooking up to /dev/sdb ?
<andygraybeal> or is that another drive on  your system all together?
<andygraybeal> john_rambo, lets hope someone else jumps in with a more practical answer than me :)
<john_rambo> andygraybeal, Its an usb flash drive of 4 GB
<john_rambo> I will just reformat it
<andygraybeal> gparted is easy to use, easy enough for me to figure out :)
<Nach0z> gparted is definitely easier than windows' disk manager
<andi_> i have a problem running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my 8 years old Acer Travelmate notebook: It is getting too hot. Have googled a lot but found no solution. any advice is very welcome.
<andi_> i am actually only running thunderbird and firefox. I think it has nothing to do with flash applications.
<andi_> is this the right channel to get this question answered?
<botsu> andi_: i would start with updating the system
<MickS> andi_: thoroughly clean your laptop... in those years it may have collected a lot of dust, so your cooling isn't as efficient as it was. Secondly you might want to consider lubuntu, the lightweight version, which might cause some less load for your system
<andi_> it has the latest patchlevel.
<andi_> the laptop itself is old, the installation is only two weeks old, completly new, no upgrade
<andi_> the laptop is even getting hot while being idle for hours
<andi_> must be a configuration or driver problem or the like
<botsu> andi_: next thing i'd do is to run System Monitor app and see if there is a program or process at fault
<andrewvos> Am I allowed to paste a link to an askubuntu question in here to perhaps get some more visibility?
<botsu> if your computer is running a single process at 100%, kill it and see what you get
<andi_> botsu: if if run "top" i the there is not process consuming cpu
<andi_> botsu: if i run "top" i see there is no process consuming cpu
<andrewvos> I'm running 13.10 on a new MBA 6.2. Also, I have 13.10 on a 5.1 MBA. When I run sysbench with a CPU test the new 6.2 is twice as slow as the old 5.1 MBA. Any ideas why?
<andygraybeal> andi_, i would try what MickS said, take your laptop apart and clean it out.
<andrewvos> I didn't use the ubuntu Mac 64 release becuase it wouldn't boot up. I'm using the 64 bit default release
<andygraybeal> if it is just idling, and overheating...  :(
<Ari-Yang> andygraybeal: what graphics card?
<Ari-Yang> amd?
<botsu> andi_: sometimes when computer are about to go bye bye they start behaving oddly, maybe it's hardware related but that's just a guess
<andygraybeal> Ari-Yang, lots of and*'s :)
<Ari-Yang> andi_: run lspci | grep VGA what is the output
<Ari-Yang> @ andy my bad
<andrewvos> Apologies for breaking all your tab completion :)
<rosco_y> andrewvos: are you using ubuntuone?
<Ari-Yang> andi_: if you do have a radeon card (like hd4000 series or something), then I think it's safe to say that the radeon open source driver is running your laptop hot, that is known to happen.
<Choofn> hello
<andi_> Ari-Yang: Says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc [AMD/ATI] RV410/M26 [Mobility Radeon X700]
<andrewvos> rosco_y: I am not
<andygraybeal> Ari-Yang, right on!
<Ari-Yang> andi_: alright, what ubuntu version are you running?
<botsu> andi_: also, is this heat coming from a specific part of the case? might help you determine what component is acting up
<andi_> Ari-Yang: 12.04 LTS
<nisse_> I have created a panel with pop up function on the lower half of the screen. how do i make it fully transparent according to what window i have up?
<rosco_y> andrewvos: I had a problem with ubuntuone pegging (at least one) of my processors to 100%, and I wasn't even using it.
<nashant> Hey, I've got a screensaver problem. I've disabled it, but still after about 10 minutes of no activity the screen goes blank
<rosco_y> really slowed my system down
<andygraybeal> nashant, sounds like power configuration
<rosco_y> I think I uninstalled ubuntuone, haven't had a problem since
<Ari-Yang> andi_: yeah, it's a radeon card... but the thing is it's an old one and I don't think the new dynamic power management works for it, afaik it only works for HD series... check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Kernel_3.10.x_and_Earlier
<randomcpp> does anybody have the same message in terminals on trusty (desktop)? no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4831, leaking memory
<andrewvos> rosco_y: My processors seem to be pretty stable
<nashant> andygraybeal: Any where would I find the config for that?
<rosco_y> andrewvos: must be something else
<nashant> oops
<nashant> got power config
<DJones> randomcpp: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 for Trusty issues, thats the support channel for the development release
<andygraybeal> nashant, what ver of ubuntu 12.04?  "Gear Icon" -> System Settings ...
<Ari-Yang> andi_: I suppose you could try fglrx... it's amd's proprietary driver and it might help, though I warn you it may break something, it tends to do that, especially with newer cards; though your card isn't new...
<nashant> andygraybeal: using xfce, but I had it set to never put the monitor to sleep
<andygraybeal> nashant, hopefully someone with more experience will respond then :)
<ActionPa1snip> nashant: what screensaver are yu using?
<ActionPa1snip> nashant: gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver?
<nashant> ActionPa1snip: How do I find out?
<kongthap> how can i resize the desktop icon size using terminal???
<ActionPa1snip> nashant: dpkg -l | grep screebsaver
<andi_> Ari-Yang: A couple of days ago I already tried fglrx for any reason. I had the problem that the screen resolution wasnt the native anymore. I wasnt able to configure it properly using UI tools. So I deinstalled it again.
<ActionPa1snip> nashant: dpkg -l | grep screensaver
<nashant> ActionPa1snip: xscreensaver
<ActionPa1snip> nashant: run:  xscreensaver-demo      under advanced you can disable power management as well as disable the kill the daemon
<nashant> ActionPa1snip: Display power management is disabled
<wadie> BluesKaj
<andi_> Ari-Yang: Do you think installing the latest Ubuntu (13.10?) will solve it?
<andi_> Ari-Yang: Maybe because of running a newer kernel?
<Ari-Yang> andi_: maybe.... like install 13.10 then add radeon.dpm=1 to GRUB
<Ari-Yang> andi_: or install a new kernel on 12.04 if you want...
<Ari-Yang> andi_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.4-trusty/ that is the latest stable
<andi_> Ari-Yang: Can i simply install a new kernel without having large effects?
<Ari-Yang> andi_: if you are on 64bit then download and install the headers amd64, the headers all, and the image amd64
<andi_> Ari-Yang: No, its 32bit
<Ari-Yang> andi_: or just install ubuntu 13.10
<hiroshi> @
<Ari-Yang> andi_: oh then download and install the headers i386, the headers all, and the image i386
<andi_> Do you think running ubuntu 13.10 from CD is a valid test before doing all that?
<andi_> Ari-Yang: Do you think running ubuntu 13.10 from CD is a valid test before doing all that?
<Ari-Yang> andi_: it will be tricky because you have to add the radeon.dpm=1 parameter to grub
<Ari-Yang> andi_: alright, I got to go afk, good luck
<andi_> Ari-Yang: Thank you very much!
<compdoc> dont think so
<Felipe_C> HI, Anyone could could answer a couple of questions regarding JUJU - Manual provisioning?
<andygraybeal> felipe_C , maybe better response in #ubuntu-server, but i cannot say
<Felipe_C> Thanks andygraybeal - will try!
<andygraybeal> and i dn't know if it's the rules here, but it's best just to ask the question, not ask to ask the question.  but i'm not being a b(tsh about it.
<nisse_> I get error message Main failed on playonlinux when i tried to start Baldurs Gate 2. tips?
<cfhowlett> nisse_, tip: tell the actual error message!
<nisse_> Thats the actual error message i get
<nisse_> Error in main
<nisse_> Baldur's Gate II crashed.
<cfhowlett> nisse_, see the wine database.  playonlinux is the frontend of wine
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<streulma> hello, I find out that Linux (Ubuntu) on a Macbook Pro Retina 15 inch, is not crisp and clear to read on lower resolutions. What can I do to run Linux?
<herol3oy> I have a big problem about my mail and web server, can i ask it here?
<cfhowlett> herol3oy, server?  #ubuntu-server    but ask here first
<streulma> herol3oy, if your server runs Ubuntu Server, yes
<andi_> I found an interessting boot msg regarding my system getting too hot, maybe through Radeon driver:
<andi_> radeon: refused to change power statet, currently in D0
<andi_> radeon: power state changed byACPI to 3dhot
<andi_> radeon: power state changed to D0
<andi_> is this an indicator for anything?
<andygraybeal> Ari-Yang, you still around and see what andi_said?
<herol3oy> i have got a website and someone or somthing is sending thousand of emails from my default mail account which is set to my user account and right now inside my mail box there are more 40000 undelivered msgs. how i can i stop this?
<herol3oy> http://www.xum.ir/images/2013/12/11/asd.jpg
<iszak> If I'm creating a mirror of apt repositories do I need -security + -updates or just the main release?
<gordonjcp> herol3oy: are they actually attempting to send it through your mailserver?
<andi_> andygraybeal: I think Ari-Yang left...
<gordonjcp> herol3oy: it may be that they are sending it through another server, and just have your email address as the return address
<herol3oy> gordonjcp: so what should i do?
<herol3oy> gordonjcp: (and the main problem is that i can not remove that email address?)
<gordonjcp> herol3oy: ensure that your server is not being used to send spam, and wait it out...
<Choofn> hello lads
<Choofn> anyone on here
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<bgardner> Choofn: Maybe
<BluesKaj> Choofn. yes , do you have a question ?
<Nach0z> the NSA probably does, compdoc
<Nach0z> seriously though there's probably NSA IRCds attached to every major IRC network :|
<Nach0z> because most of them are foreign to some degree so that makes it "okay"
<k1l_> Nach0z: would you mind to drop that topic into the offtopic channel?
<bgardner> Go ahead with your question, Choofn
<herol3oy> gordonjcp: so what do u think about the 2nd picure?
<thurstylark> I want to mount a samba share using fstab and then prompt the user for the username and password for the share when it mounts. Is there a way to do this?
<BluesKaj> Nach0z. guess theat makes me a "ferriner" :)
<Nach0z> BluesKaj: D:<
<Mattviapc> Hi
<xyzwhatever> heeelp, what can I do if a software needs a certain package, but when I want to install it, it says this has been obsoleted?? ;(
<Mattviapc> I am installing Ubuntu and it has asked me to install the grub boot loader on a hard disk. Is this safe if I have another hard drive running windows?
<te> Mattviapc: It is safe
<thurstylark> I want to mount a samba share using fstab and then prompt the user for the username and password for the share when it mounts. Is there a way to do this?
<Mattviapc>  even if my windows hard drive is not plugged in at the moment?
<te> Mattviapc: If your computer only boots to one hard drive, it is essential that grub be written to that main hard drive.  But either way, that is the best way.  It will over-write the MS-Windows boot loader but will also show an option to boot to MS-Windows each time you start your computer.
<te> Mattviapc: Just now read your last response... It would have been better to have left that hard drive plugged in.  As it is, you may need to unplug the MS-Windows hard drive each time you boot to Ubuntu.
<andi_> radeon: power state changed to D0
<andi_> one more question: how can I suppress the login dialog completely, also after hibernate and sleep?
<j2daosh> hey all. i need to install something that will easily allow me to monitor my home network. i have comcast internet and they just told me i hit the 300 GB cap, but i don't know which system(s) are causing the usage to be so high. so i need something that can monitor multiple systems (6 computers, 2 wii's, 4 cell phones, 2 tablets). i thought about using squid, but i don't know how i will get...
<j2daosh> ...all the devices to connect through the proxy
<Themus> Welcome Themus , now, you're operator ! Good luck for survive :)
<Themus> I want to test my bot (it is a bot who op all people) ! Can you enter in my channel 2sec for test ? This is the #ALL-OP channel ! Thanks for you ;)
<j2daosh> anyone know of any good open source tools that will allow me to do that? something like solar winds, but free for personal use would be great
<Themus> Welcome SASDOE , now, you're operator ! Good luck for survive :)
<qwe13> is it possible to install .deb packages using scp:// uri? like dpkg -i scp://host:/path/to/file.deb
<IdleOne>  scp://host:/path/to/file.deb | sudo dpkg -i *.deb should work
<prx> Hey, I recently changed nameservers for my domain, and i couldn't access it from my computer because the DNS is cached. I tried to flush it using "sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart
<prx> " but i still cant access it. when i tried through proxy it works
<malinus> qwe13, DON'T INSTALL ANYTHING FROM NOT THE REPO AND NOT TROUGH APT-GET
<malinus> OFFICIAL #UBUNTU STATEMENT
<IdleOne> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<faucon> where can i get quake pak files?
<malinus> ubottu, it was just very important
<ubottu> malinus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> malinus: no it wasn't.
<malinus> ubottu, no you are not, lies
<ubottu> malinus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Frozen-Solid> i'm having some really weird networking issues and i have no idea what is wrong. it's an ubuntu vm, all the other vms on this host are working fine. but i can't ping anything.
<prx> lol
<Frozen-Solid> if anyone could help me troubleshoot i'd greatly appreciate it
<qwe13> malinus why i can't install packages i've created myself?
<malinus> qwe13, because it can mess up apt-get, also that's not my opinion but #ubuntu's
<prx> qwe13, you sure can
<IdleOne> qwe13: you can. malinus: please stop.
<faucon> where can i get quake pak files? or direct me to the channel where i can find help about it.
<prx> can anyone help me out here?
<n008> ubottu shutdown
<prx> IdleOne perhaps you :)
<IdleOne> prx: no idea, sorry
<faucon> prx: problem?
<qwe13> the problem is that they were build on another host than the one i want to test them
<somsip> prx: that will take time to propogate. You just have to wait
<malinus> IdleOne, he *can* but when the cancer of apt-get start acting (and at some point it will). You will tell him "You shouldn't have installed anything not from the standard repo". And he will be sad. So I'm just preparing him.
<jhutchins> qwe13: Of course you can install your own packages.  One of the advantages of the package management system is that you can fix it if your package breaks something.
<prx> Hey, I recently changed nameservers for my domain, and i couldn't access it from my computer because the DNS is cached. I tried to flush it using "sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart" but i still cant access it. when i tried through proxy it works
<jhutchins> qwe13: I'm not sure what remote options dpkg honors, but you can of course copy the package then install it.
<IdleOne> malinus: he created the package himself, I think he understands the dangers. Now please stop trying to help be scaring people, because it doesn't help.
<prx> somsip: usually, if i dont try to access the website before, it takes a few minutes, but since i accessed it, it remembers... anyone else who will now try to access the website will be able to do it
<somsip> prx: The 'it' that remembers is different for different users/ISPs. http://is.gd/xZ6V08
<IdleOne> qwe13: anyway, I don't think you can use dpkg -i that way. What you need to do is get the package you want to install to the system that it will be installed on. So, scp the package over and then dpkg -i
<jhutchins> prx: I don't think anybody else knows what you're runnng for dns caching.
<prx> The ISP's nameserver caches this value for usually about 4 hours so further queries are not required during that time.  The IP is returned to the client to use to access the server.
<prx> thanks somsip :)
<somsip> prx: np. Just give it time. It'll sort itself out.
<qwe13> finally i realized the best way to ask google about it and then i've found http://askubuntu.com/questions/51854/is-it-possible-to-install-a-deb-from-a-url
 * prx hates waiting :)
<qwe13> hm... actually i can to make them available via http
<jhutchins> prx: You could always use a google nameserver or something to get around the cache.
<xyzwhatever> help
<jhutchins> prx: 8.8.8.8 usually works.  CHange it in the /etc/resolve.conf and let it be overwritten next DHCP renewal.
<somsip> !details | xyzwhatever
<ubottu> xyzwhatever: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xyzwhatever> How can I add debian-ports repository to ubuntu??
<bazhang> xyzwhatever, you dont
<jhutchins> xyzwhatever: Very bad idea.
<xyzwhatever> why not  I need some of these files
<jhutchins> xyzwhatever: Then you should install a debian system with them.
<xyzwhatever> ok :(
<jhutchins> xyzwhatever: Mixing distributions breaks things.
<prx> jhutchins, actually the 8.8.8.8 is already setup as the DNS on my router...
<jhutchins> xyzwhatever: Remember my earlier warning about that site - it's not solid, well tested software.  It probably has some issues.
<jhutchins> xyzwhatever: What arechitecture are you working with?
<xyzwhatever> x64
<jhutchins> xyzwhatever: That's ridiculous.  Use the main repos.  Whatever you're trying to do, that's not the right way to do it.
<jhutchins> xyzwhatever: They don't even have an x64 repository.
<xyzwhatever> lol
<michagogo|cloud> I have a question about packages in the Ubuntu repos and upgrades to said packages
<xyzwhatever> i guess their repo suckss big hairy donkey balls then :D
<IdleOne> xyzwhatever: keep it clean please
<michagogo|cloud> Looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bitcoin&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<michagogo|cloud> How come Raring only has version 0.8.1, while saucy and trusty have version 0.8.5?
<IdleOne> michagogo|cloud: because the raring package hasn't been updated to that newer version
<michagogo|cloud> Well, yes
<michagogo|cloud> I mean, why hasn't it been?
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: there are no updates besides security patches and massive bug patches after a final release of ubuntu (of course there are some exceptions)
<michagogo|cloud> Ah.
<IdleOne> michagogo|cloud: you can ask the maintainer of that package on launchpad.net
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: raring loses support in end of january 2014.
<IdleOne> they might consider it if it is deemed necessary
<Obi-Wan-Shinobi> Hi guys. I have a htpc I built currently running xbmc off the main HD, but I would like to install ubuntu onto a usb drive and manually load it to do some testing. Is a persistant live environment the solution, or is it possible/better to actual install ubuntu to the usb drive?
<ubuntu960> how can I add an imap email account on online accounts on unity like I can with gnome?
<prx> jhutchins: hey, /etc/resolve.conf is empty, should i really be editing it?
<daftykins> */etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> Obi-Wan-Shinobi: no real difference between installing it vs. making it persistent, do whatever works
<te> prx: Well, you need a nameserver
<te> prx: if you are unable to resolve domain names, you probably need to add a nameserver line to it.  You could use:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<te> prx: ... but your router should have provided that infor for you, if the DHCP server is working properly.
<daftykins> te: getting the filename wrong was probably more an indication of why it was empty :P
<bindi> can I somehow play 2 channel audio to all channels?
<tossaro> test
<te> daftykins: /etc/resolv.conf  ?  Looks to me like you got it right.
<daftykins> te: sure i did, but look at what prx said...
<te> daftykins: Oh, I see.
<DxN> Attempted to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a Dell inspiron 530.  I  can get it to install but once I actually login it appears that I have a video issue. The screen is pixilated about 80%, have attempted to re-install through usb and cd with no luck.
<shams> hello friends, i suppose to make a swap file, by mistake i did a swap disk too. i want to remove the swap disk how do i do that, thanks. http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63836
<prx> te: i am not unable to resolve domain names, its only the ones i recently changed their nameservers...  does adding 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' to the file is all i need to do?
<shams> hello friends, i suppose to make a swap file, by mistake i did a swap disk too. i want to remove the swap disk how do i do that, thanks. http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63836
<BluesKaj> DxN. drop to a virtual terminal , ctrl+alt +F1 - F6 ,login , then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , once finished do ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the desktop
<ikonia> shams: swapoff the partition and remove the partition
<shams> ikonia,  i am very new to ubuntu could you write the command  what exactly I should i type in terminal. thanks.
<ikonia> shams: use the gui if you are not happy in the terminal
<te> shams: he just did.
<hggdh> BluesKaj: may I suggest *always* running 'apt-get dist-upgrade' instead of just an 'apt-get upgrade'. a simple 'upgrade will not install new packages, or remove obsolete ones
<jhutchins> hggdh: In practice, the main thing that full- or dist- upgrades do that plain upgrades do not is upgrade the kernel.
<ActionParsnip> I do an updgrade, then dist-upgrade :)
<jhutchins> hggdh: In the normal lifecycle of the stable release packages are not replaced with different packages.
<hggdh> jhutchins: yes, most of the times, I agree. Quite difficult for a new depends to happen in stable, but it does happen (when, for example, a missing depends for a weak dependency was not set)
<BluesKaj> hggdh. dist-upgrades are are more necessary when running a devel OS rather than a stable release IME
<hggdh> indeed
<prx> jhutchins: please help me out, I really need to resolve this, and its not really working out for me
<prx> what about adding dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 to /etc/network/interface* ?
<te> prx: What is the problem?
<te> prx: Are you unable to resovle domain names?
<prx> te: i am trying to add the 8.8.8.8 dns servers in the simplest way possible
<te> prx: edit /etc/resolv.conf and add line   nameserver 8.8.8.8
<prx> te: i am able, but there are cached domains that i want to be resolved
<prx> te: i did that, is there anything i need to restart or something?
<te> prx: No, it just works.
<te> prx: route -n   #What does that say?
<te> prx: (What is your default gw?)
<prx> 10.0.0.138
<te> prx: What is your IP?   ifconfig eth0
<mar77i> hmm. I seem to have missed something and still running a 32 bit kernel.
<asteroid> ciao
<prx> te: u mean wlan.. as i'm on wifi, 10.0.0.15
<jon_davis> can some-one please help me install a program
<prx> i've set it manually...
<jon_davis> i need some one to remote me
<te> prx: can you ping the your gateway router?  ping 10.0.0.138
<mar77i> jon_davis: there are 1770 people who will answer smart questions from you. though I'm not sure that's going to happen. :)
<prx> te: yes of course
<mar77i> *the remote part, I mean
<prx> te: DNS works, its just that 8.8.8.8 is not the one resolving
<te> prx: host av.com   #Does that show you any IPs?
<prx> te: yes, 82.98.86.166
<te> prx: Are there any other nameserver lines in /etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntu960> how can I add an imap email account on online accounts on unity like I can with gnome?
<prx> te: can u type: host market-gurus.com
<te> prx: Looks to me like you are resolvding domain names
<jon_davis> i need to know how to upgrade a program calld cheese
<prx> te: i told you i am
<prx> te: i just need to resolve this cached one!$#@
<te> market-gurus.com has address 89.187.85.247
<jon_davis> and i cant to do it by my self
<prx> te: see, i get 66.147.244.215
<prx> te: i want to fix this.
<te> prx: Maybe there is a proxy server you are going through?
<prx> te: i know i can wait for tomorrow, but i want to fix it now
<ubuntu960> jon_davis: go to the official site of the developer of your app and find the ubuntu ppa, install it and then update with software updater
<prx> te: no, i am telling you, the address is cached, i need to change my DNS servers and then i will be able to get the correct ip
<prx> te: when i use proxy, i can actually resolve it correctly
<r0t3r> guys
<te> prx: Change from __________?  To ______________?
<jon_davis> i am on pepperment linux 4
<r0t3r> gow can I reduce resolution below allowed one ?
<te> prx: What country are you in?
<ubuntu960> jon_davis: the process is the same
<te> brb
<prx> ok
<hasan> hi
<prx> dont understand why country matters :)
<r0t3r> anyone ?
<Guest45799> is there italian ubuntu channel?
<shams> ikonia, that swap disk dose not show in GUI like Gparted, but when i do free -s it shows its there , http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63838
<jennie> hello Walex here ?
<ActionParsnip> !it | Guest45799
<ubottu> Guest45799: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> shams: please put the output of "swapon -s" in a pastebin please, and take a screen shot of your gui and put it online somewhere
<gr33n7007h> prx, what does this resolve to: host market-gurus.com 8.8.8.8
<shams> both are here #ubuntu
<shams> * ActionParsnip (~andy@ubuntu/member/actionparsnip) has joined #ubuntu
<shams> * mynameisnotdave has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<prx> gr33n7007h,  89.187.85.247
<shams> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63838
<ActionParsnip> shams: huh?
<shams> sorry first time pasted wrong link. this one is the screen shot http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63838
<ikonia> shams: look on sdb
<ikonia> shams: there are no linux partitions on sda - change the menu on the drop down in the top right of the gui to sdb
<asteroid> ciao
<prx> gr33n7007h, means that my dns is not going through 8.8.8.8
<gr33n7007h> prx, yep
<prx> gr33n7007h, should i set it as the DNS on my modem?
<te> prx: I suppose it is possible you have a transparent proxy?
<gr33n7007h> pry, try it, see what happens
<ddd> any recommendations for a GUI twitter client? choqok keeps corrupting the server data
<te> prx: Yea, most modems have a built in caching nameserver
<ddd> i was going to use pdigin but mdpidgin doesn't correctly do oauth with the twitter PIN data
<ddd> s/pdigin/pidgin/
<prx> yey it worked :)
<te> prx: So you can just change the nameserver line in /etc/resolv.conf (make sure it is the only one, or at least the first one).
<te> prx: Ok good
<prx> te: i did that and it didnt work, but changing it on the modem worked, actually on the router
<ActionParsnip> ddd: gwibber....
<ddd> thanks will search it out
<te> prx: That is curious.  It has been my experience that what ever nameserver you put in /etc/resolv.conf is the one that is used.  (but that may not be the case if you have a transparent proxy, so, I dono).
<prx> te and gr33n7007h  thanks for your help guys
<prx> or gals
<Walex> te: depends on which options you put in.
<prx> ok now if anyone understands thunderbird, i need help :)
<Walex> jennie: yes here.
<knightshade> Hello
<shams> ikonia, there is no other option at the top right of gui http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63839
<te> Walex: true
<dougl> how do I tell what libimobiledevice-utils package I have installed?
<jennie> Walex: I have reinstalled everything , and printer is showing in ls /dev/usb
<te> prx: Walex We can see what nameserver is really being used I think with nslookup
<Kablam> hi guys im gonna install a machine for xbmc and im also gonna run rtorrent/rutorrent and samba on it any suggestions on wich version of ubuntu to use?? i want it boot straight up to xbmc dont need anything else?
<jennie> sun@sun-desktop ~ $ ls /dev/usb/
<jennie> lp0
<asteroid> ciao
<Walex> jennie: with GNU/LKinux systems reinstall is *almost* never needed.
<ikonia> shams: is this a wubi install
<te> nslookup av.com
<Walex> jennie: to get back the '/dev/usb/lp0' almost surely a reboot was all that was needed, at most.
<jennie> I tried rebooting and it didnt worked
<jennie> so I had to reinstall
<Walex> jennie: anyhow, you now have to reinstall and reconfigure the Canon driver...
<jennie> ohh :-(
<asteroid> italian
<glitsj16> !it | asteroid
<ubottu> asteroid: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Walex> jennie: well if you reinstall what do you expect?
<shams> ikonia, yes i have dual sys, window xp first then i installed ubuntu 12.04 from window .
<asteroid> grazie
<ikonia> shams: ok, I don't support wubi - but I wouldn't worry about the difference of a swap file or partition, as in wubi, they are both the same
<ActionParsnip> shams: XP is dead on April 1st 2014 you know, just an FYI
<knightshade> prx: I think that I can help you with thunderbird. Just ask your question.
<jennie> Walex: please tell me again, I will fast
<jennie> I will be fast*
<glitsj16> shams: according to your http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63838 paste you have 2 swap files if i read that correct
<knightshade> jennie: which canon printer do you have?
<shams> ActionParsnip, yes that is why i am trying to get familiar  with Linux , dont want any window any more .
<shams> glitsj16, yes friend, i wanted to create a swap file not disk, but i did a swap disk too un knowingly now i want to delete that , dont know how.
<jhutchins> jennie: What are you trying to do?
<tigor> hello, I just added a facebook account on pidgin, but cannot enable the account. though I applied all settings given on ubuntu help pages
<glitsj16> shams: where is the swap disk ? can't see it in your swapon -s .. are you sure?
<jennie> knightshade: jhutchins MOdel of printer is CanonLBP2900B  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556982/  is installation guide, I have downloaded drivers from here http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0100459601.html which contains the guide I pasted and *.DEB files for installation
<Walex> jennie:  form my history try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556988/
<jennie> yes Walex I repasted it but I have re install CUPS again too http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556982/
<Ham98> HEy guys, for some reason Im not getting ANY radio staions in Rythmbox Im currently connected to the internet but no radio stations are loading  ANy ideas?
<shams> glitsj16,  one sec, here , http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63840
<te> shams: As we see from the screenshot, you are using a swap file, (not swap partition).
<glitsj16> shams: well, they both have the type 'file', if you had a swap disk that would show as type 'partition' .. that's why i asked whether you actually have a swap disk
<jennie> Walex: I did sun@sun-desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install cups
<glitsj16> shams: could you paste your /etc/fstab please? just to confirm
<te> shams: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #Send resulting URL here
<te> shams: We could also have a look at your partitions:
<jon__> jennie asl
<te> shams: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<glitsj16> te: could you guide shams with this? gotta mind my cats for a few minutes ..
<te> glitsj16: Ok
<glitsj16> te: cheers
<Ham98> For some reason Im not getting ANY radio stations in Rythmbox Im currently connected to the internet but no radio stations are loading  ANy ideas?
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I just updated, which included an ubuntu update, and it broke the Flash plugin. I tried downloading the latest from their website but it only seems to let me download a .RPM
<IsmAvatar> er
<IsmAvatar> included a firefox update*
<te> IsmAvatar: Just get the generic one, unpack and move libflashplayer.so to /var/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<te> IsmAvatar: sorry, it's  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<te> IsmAvatar: What kind of update was it?
<te> IsmAvatar: (update for ________?)
<shams> te, i see, so is that ok living that the way it is , http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63842
<jon__> any linux females in here
<k1l_> jon__: this is not a dating channel. please stick to ubuntu support in here. for regular chatting we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<te> shams: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<compdoc> Ive yet to see any person, male or female, that is an operating system
<Walex> jennie: so which point have got to, out of curiosity?
<IsmAvatar> te: It was just the update manager running, which updated Google Crome and Firefox
<jennie> I just installed CUPS
<Walex> jennie: then continue with the rest...
<Walex> jennie: in the paste that I linked to...
<jennie> ok Walex
<shams> te, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557033/
<te> shams: Is your Ubuntu install wubi?
<te> shams: (I must assume it is wubi because you have no Linux partitions.)
<shams> te, yes i installed it from window, if that is called wubi :)
<te> shams: Ok. Yea.  That is it "wubi".
<te> shams: So, what is the problem you are really trying to install?
<shams> te, ok i am using dual boot sys.
<te> shams: And.... ?
<te> shams: (not sure I understand what you are tying to do, or what problem you are trying to solve)
<shams> te, i was trying to use swap file because inspit of having 4gh i am crashing on rendering blender scene which i should not its such a small scene. shows i am running out of memory.
<shams> te, so i tried to use swap file.
<jennie> Walex: please look http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557049/
<shams> te, but accidentally i created one swap disk too.
<Walex> jennie: that's fine, '/dev/usb/lp0' is the right device name then.
<jennie> should I run next command then ?
<shams> te, i just want to remove that swap disk which i created. beside a swapfile.
<te> shams: My advice to you is to do a regular Ubuntu install.
<Walex> jennie: yes.
<shams> te, can it be done while having dual boot sys ?
<matt____1> D/aryl
<jennie> Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557064/
<shams> te, if yes then how , you mean i should creat one installation disk and boot from it ?
<te> shams: You have not created a swap partition, (you only made space for one), so what you have is some free space, (about 10G if I remember correctly).
<shams> te, yes
<Bodsda> soutar
<yxs_> ?
<te> shams: Best thing to do is resize sda5, (shrink it down to about half it's size, or maybe even less), and then boot the Ubuntu install media and do a regular ubuntu install. BUT, I understand that wubi has provisions for doing a regular install from it's own interface, (I've not used wubi so I can not speak from experience).
<IsmAvatar> te: Ok, I've done what you said and copied over the .so file, but it's still crashing
<shams> te, i guess i should install a regular one as you suggested, but i want to keep the window too for the moment. it saves me from the nightmare because of new to Linux, and can i restore my backup after a regular installation ?
<te> shams: I'm seeing http://askubuntu.com/questions/635/how-to-convert-wubi-install-into-regular-install
<Walex> jennie: put in "libglade2-0" instead
<jennie> Walex: what to do about this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557064/
<te> IsmAvatar: Do you have chrome or chromium?
<jennie> ok Walex it is downloading
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<shams> te, cool, i will go there now :) thank you te
<IsmAvatar> te: I have chromium, but the plugin is crashing in firefox.
<mernilio> I dont know, but im banned from "ubuntu-offtopic" .. how is that possible?
<Walex> mernilio: address matches a ban mask
<hitsujiTMO> mernilio: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<mernilio> Walex: hmm.. speak english.. i dont know what a ban mask is?
<mernilio> hitsujiTMO: oki
<mernilio> thanks
<te> shams: You might look at a couple of the others that google came up with:  http://www.bing.com/search?q=convert%20wubi%20to%20full%20install&pc=conduit&ptag=AED4AAE9050EC422EA3F&form=CONBNT&conlogo=CT3210127
<IsmAvatar> te: I've just tried in Chromium and it crashes there as well.
<te> IsmAvatar: Sometimes it complains that it needs an update but will work anyway.
<te> IsmAvatar: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<IsmAvatar> te: nope. It just stopped responding and then Chromium said that the page died.
<IsmAvatar> te: 13.10
<te> IsmAvatar: what page are you trying to view?
<IsmAvatar> te: any youtube video
<te> IsmAvatar: I'm a LTS user.
<shams> te, you said i should shrink it down, but i need more space for Linux, can i install more software and run big programs even if the Ubuntu installation disk size is small, i guess i will have to setup home directory to another partition i guess , right ?
<te> IsmAvatar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<te> shams: You'll need more that 10G for sure.
<IsmAvatar> te: says flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<te> shams: Set asside free space, just shrink sda5 more, (a lot more).
<kostkon> IsmAvatar, reinstall the package
<te> shams: Set asisde 100G or more (since your HD is 500G, I would say 200G or 250G  if you can spare it).
<te> shams: If you turn out to be like most of the rest of us, you'll find that you mostly end up using Linux.
<IsmAvatar> kostkon: resintalled the package. Same crash.
<te> IsmAvatar: You might try dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer
<shams> te, ok so here is what i understand, keep 250G aside, and maybe 1g another side, and the Linux i will install on 1g where my other data will be on the other side 250 G , did i understand right . ?
<quinman22> does anyone know why the grub2 conf files are prefixed with numbers? What is the significance behind them if any?
<te> IsmAvatar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer
<shams> te, so 10G + 250 Total 260 for Linux , right ?
<te> shams: All I said was;  To make free space for the Linux install, shrink sda5 so that you have about 200-250G free space, (unallocated), and you can install Linux on that free or "unallocated" space.
<IsmAvatar> te: it asks me for the directory of the file, so I tell it "/home/ismavatar/Downloads" where the file is located and it says it can't find it there.
<shams> te, ok i got it now.
<te> shams: Forget the 10G, (10G is what you have now, (unallocated), you want more, so shrink sda5 so that you have 100 or 200 or 250G of free space (unallocated).
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> Hi, Empathy doesn´t connect to MSN hotmail account, any suggestions ? (using Lucid Lynx)
<IsmAvatar> te: just left it blank and it seems to have done its thing
<IsmAvatar> te: still crashing
<shams> ok
<te> IsmAvatar: "it asks" ?  (Who is "it"?)
<IsmAvatar> dpkg-reconfigure has a prompt
<glitsj16> quinman22: the logic behind that is explained in the README in the same directory
<Walex> jennie: so it should be finished now...
<jsm> is there a way to fork a PPA?
<jennie> Walex: it is unpacking
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: Lucid is no longer supported on the desktop. It is only supported on the server
<te> IsmAvatar: You may need to just uninstall flashplayer and start over
<Walex> jennie: that must be a very very slow system.
<jennie> the internet was slow , now it is setting up lib* files
<te> IsmAvatar: With what, I dono.  Flashplayer is just a problem. (I use LTS and don't seem to have a problem.... yet...).
<Capprentice> Install Google Chrome.
<hid> Never install chrome
<Capprentice> Google Chrome comes with its own version of Chrome !
<Capprentice> I mean Flash
<Capprentice> :P
<te> Capprentice: You mean... yea
<IsmAvatar> te: yeah, I haven't had many issues with it up until today's update to firefox
<te> IsmAvatar: I suppose you could revert to the older version of firefox
<te> IsmAvatar: But you'd have to install it manually, not that hard but...
<Capprentice> Install Seamonkey then.
<te> IsmAvatar: And I don't even know if that would fix it, but might.
<Capprentice> Seamonkey is based on Firefox !
<te> Yea, there is also Seamonkey.
<te> Capprentice: Actually, it is the other way around.
<te> Capprentice: Netscape became Mozilla which became Seamonkey.
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> ActionParsnip, is one smart Guy, tells me to upgrade, and buy a software+documentation bundle in Ubuntu Store--- 10 million dollars can´t do it...
<te> afaik
<te> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: Geting some good free advise?
<jennie> Walex: sudo lpstat -a sun@sun-desktop ~/Desktop/Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_uk_EN/64-bit_Driver/Debian $ sudo lpstat -a       lpstat: No destinations added.
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: Ubuntu is free
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> te, there is no knowledge... , in Ubuntu rooms..
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: there is, your release isnt supported
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> yeah, you tell me to upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: call Microsoft for support with Window 2000, ask for support. What will happen?
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> Action ?
<te> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: What version do you have installed?
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: if you want support from the community and package upgrades, yes
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: the OS willrun forever but its not supported naywhere
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> never mind, sorry for disturbing...
<jacko4323> hello all I have an Ubunto Workstation that is used for a backup drive. Every once in a while it will lockup. I can ping it but nothing else. I would like to run a file system check but im new to linux. Can someone tell me the command to run i know its fsck but what switches do i use
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: so, lots of knowledge in here
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: just because your release is dead doesnt mean we dont know
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> yup, you are right ActionParsnip...
<xangua> !eol | Lucid_Lynx_LTS
<ubottu> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> jacko4323: you'll want to fsck in liveCD, or have the partition you are checking unmounted
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: you can upgrade to Precise in one jump as it is LTS to LTS upgrade
<jacko4323> ok i am connected remotely to this machine via vnc is there anything i can do remotely.
<mernilio> Hi all.. its stupid but its to slippery for me to go outside.. I sound like a old man but its really difficult.
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> thank you very much for your advise, ActionParsnip ^, i remember this kind of advice from years ago, nothing ever changed in your attitude...
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> nvm.., bye
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: its channel policy
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> I don´t try to argue anymore..., ActionParsnip.., its like grasping a hand full of water...
<ActionParsnip> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: its simple, if you are using a supported release you are supported here. When the release dies you are not. If you upgrade or install Precise you will get full support and updates ytil April 2017
<Walex> jennie: I'll be back in an hour or two
<hitsujiTMO> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: to actually answer your question. The version of empathy you are running most likely does not support the current protocol. you will need to upgrade the OS to get a version of empathy that does support it ( Considering that it was changed to Windows Live)
<Walex> jennie: that is because the server is not stated yet IIRC
<jennie> Walex: so what to do now ?
<jennie> next command ?
<armenb> hello
<quinman22> glitsj16: not sure why i didn't check, thank you
<armenb> Is there a repository on the web that points to 12.04.2 LTS?
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> I have to drink it..., but who will tell me ? , i might die in the intent to bath in water, instead of drinking it, not knowing that it is for drinking .., thanks for trying
<glitsj16> quinman22: easily overlooked, you're welcome
<hitsujiTMO> armenb: they all do
<armenb> I have reason to believe that a change was made in the current version of some package in 12.04.3 LTS, and it's breaking functionality.  I'd really like to go back to 12.04.2 LTS, if for nothing else than to systematically figure out what the problem is
<armenb> right now I can download 12.04.2 LTS iso and install it, but when I need to install some packages not on the ISO, I get newer 12.04.3 LTS packages and their deps.  I'd really like to peg the repo to some date in the past.  Does this functionality exist?
<compdoc> they seem to force you to upgrade the packages to keep you safe. damn them!
<armenb> so I'm not damning anybody
<DJones> !pinning | armenb
<ubottu> armenb: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hitsujiTMO> armenb: what packages in particular are you having a problem with?
<armenb> that is an excellent question: I am not sure.
<hitsujiTMO> armenb: whats breaking?
<armenb> somewhere in ssl/tls/dtls
<armenb> I can't set up webrtc sessions: dtls negotiation is failing with chrome browsers
<armenb> it used to work fine, and does on systems that we haven't apt-get dist-upgraded in a Really Long Time
<armenb> (circa 12.04.2 LTS timeframe)
<armenb> brb, bus
<armenb> more lke bbiab
<hitsujiTMO> armenb: have you looked at a wireshark trace?
<bindi> can I somehow play 2 channel audio to all channels?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: i thought that was default
<bindi> ActionParsnip: not in 12.04 anyway
<ActionParsnip> bindi: hence the Q and E controlls in alsamixer
<bindi> I am using optical, alsamixer doesnt do anything on any of the controls
<bindi> forgot to mention that :p
<ActionParsnip> bindi: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<bindi> ill get to you in a moment, gotta brb quickly, sorry :p
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone I am trying to build a kernel and I'm getting this error during build, "install: cannot change owner and permissions of ‘/home/ripthejacker/builds/linux-3.11.0/debian/linux-image-3.11.7-11-12-13/etc/kernel/postinst.d’: Operation not permitted
<ripthejacker> what can be the problem
<MonkeyDust> ripthejacker: tip: there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<bindi> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6ff6b5be0e5d63c39a0e2213d10498dc550a392f
<ripthejacker> MonkeyDust: Thanks, but if nobody responds there, can I come back and ask here?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: have you ran the large command in step 1 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<bindi> ActionParsnip: no, what does it do?
<bindi> my sound works otherwise
<ActionParsnip> bindi: updates Alsa to a newer version
<ActionParsnip> !away > dean|away
<ubottu> dean|away, please see my private message
<tirengarfio> I have an external disk, when I connect it, it is shown in Disks utility, but then it dissapear, I have just bought it
<LyzardKing> does anyone know where I can find the acpi handler=
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<LyzardKing> it whould be in /etc/acpi/handler.sh
<tirengarfio> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l ActionParsnip
<ggherdov> Hello, what was the trick to watch mms:// videos on ubuntu (aka MS Silverlight) ?
<ggherdov> One part of me says "moonlight" http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight , but the other me screams "how do I install it on ubuntu" -- any hint?
<Pici> ggherdov: I thought VLC could play mms streams...
<DJones> ggherdov: I think the moonlight project had been dropped
<ActionParsnip> ggherdov: mms will play in VLC too, its just a media stream and not specifically silverlight
<ActionParsnip> DJones: it has, the sooner it crawls aeway the better :)
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: have you used it in any other systems?
<ggherdov> Pici: ActionParsnip: thanks. ok, I was ahead of myself. What I have is indeed a webpage saying "go get silverlight". I *suppose* that somewhere hidden there is a mms:// URL, but the easiest way for me would be to have that page to... just work.
<tirengarfio> No
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: does the partition show in gparted?
<ggherdov> BTW, yes it has been dropped. I remember the announcement somwhere signed by Miguel De Icaza or his team
 * ggherdov wait, probably... even Silverlight has been dropped.
<tirengarfio> the disk is shown in gparted yes
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: then format it to Ext4 and Enjoy. If you need to use it in Windows then connect it to a Windows PC and format it to NTFS
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: remember to use the safe remove feature BEFORE unplugging for significantly fewer issues
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip, I have run gparted and then choose the external disk, and then create partition table, and it says: "Warning: This will erase all data on the entire disk /dev/sdb" Default is to create a ms-dos partition table. There is a select with this options: "msdos, aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun and loop", should I apply or choose an option different from ms-dos?
<vmuser> where is remmina log?
<MonkeyDust> vmuser: try     locate remmina | less       to find out
<luca> ciao
<vmuser> MonkeyDust, nothing there
<pngl> What is the shortcut for showing the fullscreen terminals? I think it is something-F6, F7, ..., but I don't remember the name of those terminals so I can't google it
<Pici> pngl: ctrl-alt-F# use F7 to get back to X
<Pici> pngl: where # is a number
<pngl> Pici: thanks. What is the name of the feature (in case I forget it again) ?
<Pici> pngl: ttys
<pngl> Pici: thank you!
<SwashBuckla> hi there. I can log in to all other accounts  but my own on my Ubuntu 12.04 system. I initially thought it was a password problem, but no, I can sudo su into the account from another. It's only GUI login that doesn't work. By "doesn't work" I mean "Authenticates the login and then presents a black screen for a few seconds, and then returns me to the login screen"
<mikodo> To practice and be able to follow online directions, can Minimal CD's be installed in VirtualBox? My one computer won't boot from usb, BIOS does not support it. I guess I could use Plop
<SwashBuckla> let's call the malfunctioning admin account foo, while I can log into admin accounts bar, baz, and Guest account
<Pici> mikodo: yes, vbox can boot from iso images.
<SwashBuckla> I can log into foo from bar and baz
<mikodo> Pici, Great! Thank you.
<Actionparsnip> Has the lag lessened?
<SwashBuckla> any ideas as to the problem?
<SwashBuckla> some diagnostic commands so that I can help myself would be appreciated
<SwashBuckla> lightdm is functioning okay
<SwashBuckla> as is fglrx
<SwashBuckla> no, sorry, not fglrx, I'm just using the open source driver
<urielvigilant> To install lubuntu-fake-pae is the same way as any other Lubunyu doesnt ? download iso here http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu-fake-pae/ then burn iso on DVD or USB and then test and them install ?
<urielvigilant> I think acer 3003 wmli dont run Lubuntu up then 12.04 because it dont have PAE. AMD Mobile Sempron 3100+ does it have PAE ?
<michagogo|cloud> Question: I've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<gordonjcp> urielvigilant: install from the mini iso
<michagogo|cloud> Does that policy also forbid the removal of a package from older releases?
<michagogo|cloud> (specifically, a package in the Universe, not Main or Restricted)
<zorin> I need MITM help
<urielvigilant> gordonjcp : ive been reading this explanation, and it seems to be something to experienced people install doesn it , the mini iso ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE#Method_to_start_from_the_Ubuntu_12.04_non-PAE_mini-iso_file_described_by_m.2BAPY-rg.2BAOY-s
<gordonjcp> urielvigilant: depends
<urielvigilant> gordonjcp : i dont do minimum idea about this ---- Disadavantages " from same webpage " : You need to install fake-pae using 7bit's ppa after the installation
<Mongo44> When I am downloading a package what do I do with the key fingerprint?
<urielvigilant> gordonjcp what it is it 7bitsś ppa ?
<gordonjcp> urielvigilant: pretty sure that mini doesn't require PAE
<urielvigilant> gordonjcp : what are the mais disadvantages of te solution 3 . . . that one i come here to ask about it ?
<urielvigilant> gordonjcp : what are the disadvantages of this one Lubuntu 13.04 Fake-PAE ?
<gordonjcp> no idea, never tried it
<urielvigilant> seems ease to install doens it ?
<urielvigilant> just burn to cd or usb pen drive doens it ?
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: its quite messy. I had to help someone fix a lot of issues with it
<acidhax> Did something happen to Ubuntu recently that caused my wifi to go about 1,000bytes per second?
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO : do you meand with this Lubuntu 13.04 Fake-PAE ?
<acidhax> I've disabled ipv6, i've installed wircd and still slow as hell.. I'm on an RTL adapter.
<acidhax> wircd/wicd
<subz3r0> yep, new ubuntu versions are located in a metal fling cabinet...
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant:Yes.  for some reason that lubuntu fake pae doens't install this patch: https://launchpad.net/~prof7bit/+archive/fake-pae which its actually based on.
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: its an image made using the patch but doesn't have the patch installed.
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO : so the solution will be mini iso doesn it ?
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: if you can boot a non pae kernel you could do a debootstrap install and also install https://launchpad.net/~prof7bit/+archive/fake-pae
<zorin> does anybody know about man in the middle with ubuntu?
<acidhax> Any idea why my wifi has suddenly shit the bed?
<subz3r0> zorin: a man in the middle is. when e.g someone is between you and your boy/girl-friend. "in the middle"..
<subz3r0> also called sandwich
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO : i dont have idea what that it is !
<ses1984> hi, i'm trying to do a favor for friend to clean his computer from malware, but it's been so long since i've had to do that, i'm not sure what software works for that these days, especially on linux
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<subz3r0> acidhax: do you really expect an answer on a such unspecific question?
<ses1984> is there a malware removal tool that will scan for virsuses and such, and in addition to that, spyware/adware that would normally be covered by tools like spybot, malwarebytes, etc?
<acidhax> subz3r0: Yesterday: Internet good. Today: internet bad.
<xangua> !virus | ses1984
<ubottu> ses1984: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<subz3r0> acidhax: so go figure it out yourself
<acidhax> go die
<hitsujiTMO> ses1984: for malware/virus/rootkit or any of the like, i'll always recommend a clean install
<subz3r0> acidhax: get a brain, retard.
<acidhax> still, go die
<acidhax> or stfu and help, your choice
<ses1984> hitsujiTMO: well, even if i do perform a clean install, he had a backup drive connected to the live system that he's going to want to start restoring stuff from right away, so i still need to scan that
<subz3r0> acidhax: i dont help any brainfucked scumbags. got it? fine!
<IdleOne> hey, that is about enough from both of you
<nightmare365> Hi my unity-launcher is behaving wierdly
<IdleOne> !guidelines | subz3r0 acidhax
<ubottu> subz3r0 acidhax: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gordonjcp> !attitude | acidhax
<ubottu> acidhax: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gordonjcp> !language | subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nightmare365> The unlock from launcher isn't working
<nightmare365> And I can't rearrange the icons
<acidhax> sorry, subz3r0, i love you.
<nightmare365> And I have restarted a few times
<n008> must all containers share same Os?
<n008> unlike an Hypervisor where different os sits on same machine?
<nightmare365> Resetting compiz and unity icons doesn't help
<subz3r0> n008: i dont get the pont?
<subz3r0> point
<michagogo|cloud> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<michagogo|cloud> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<subz3r0> n008: containers for what?
<michagogo|cloud> So Precise is supported until April 2017?
<n008> subz3r0: for vertualization
<hedonismbot_> t
<nightmare365> Was trying to enable the hibernate option and now I have a broken desktop :(
<jfreak53> .
<n008> subz3r0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<subz3r0> n008: you can setup a container for every os you install in most virtualisation software
<n008> can multiple Os seat within a container?
<hedonismbot_> Every time I try to connect to openvpn i get "invalid VPN secrets". I'm using 12.04 LTS
<subz3r0> n008: ahh... LCX... thought youre talking about vmware, virtualbox ...
<subz3r0> never worked with lcx. so no idea
<jond> Does anybody know any replacement for cheese for peperment linux 4
<subz3r0> n008: did you read: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO i need an alternative solution after aprill , when Lubuntu 12.04 will not have more support . I heard about bohdi linux, but this computer is of friend of mine, iam newby and he is more then newbyy! his computer acer 3003 wmli dont work with lubuntu 12.10 nether 13.04 nether 13.10 , i think its because amd sempron  doenst have PAE
<Bower> i experienced some server issues and the short of it is that i have a file owned by "1066" which i cannot remove even as root. any way around this?
<bindi> Actionparsnip1: did the long command (alsa), what now?
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO i need something simple like just burn to DVD or creat a USB pen drive persistent to test then full install dual boot because he have windows on it
<MonkeyDust_> !usb | urielvigilant
<ubottu> urielvigilant: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bindi> Actionparsnip1: no sound at all, for starters :P
<urielvigilant> !usb
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: if its the case that you don't have PAE at all then you will need to use a custom kernel that has non-PAE support. you could try an older mainline or current mainline if that does have pae support but again would involve a debootstrap install
<bindi> Actionparsnip1: woops, wrong output, fixed that part
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO  what it is a debootstrap install and how to do it ?
<jond> what is the best video editing for linux pepperment 4 os
<urielvigilant> !debootstrap
<profligacy> That may have been the older version.
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<profligacy> What about the newest version of the softrware, though?
<profligacy> *software
<subz3r0> Bower: i dont remember exactly but there are different flags you can set. not just SUID, SGID and Sticky... so you wont be able to delete it. even as root... maybe anyone else here knows em
<profligacy> Are there any updates for it?
<profligacy> I think they said that they were going to come out with a fix mid-December.
<jond> hello i have ask yall?s
<profligacy> If I remember correctly.
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO  it have  Lubuntu 12.04  dual boot with windows XP . How to do a debootstrap on it ?
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: it's effective a manual install. Here's a decent video guide http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiM9GOKvTI4   with that you could simply install any kernel you choose
<jond> video editing for linux
<Bower> thanks subz3r0. it's not a major issue, just a minor annoyance
<bindi> Actionparsnip1: i need alsa to upmix to all channels
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: if you want a simple approach then you'll best find an alternative distribution
<jond> can some-one help me
<jond> video editing for linux
<hitsujiTMO> jond: try ##linux
<jond> what is the best one
<MonkeyDust_> jond: best depends on what you prefer
<urielvigilant> histujiTMO
<urielvigilant> histujiTMO thanks for all
<jond> am on peperment os 4
<MonkeyDust_> jond: better aks in their own channel, it's not supported here
<urielvigilant> Its to much dangerous stay with  Lubuntu 12.04 after april on it ?
<MonkeyDust_> urielvigilant: dangerous?
<MonkeyDust_> urielvigilant: 12.04 is supported until 2017
<gigus> salve a tutti
<hitsujiTMO> MonkeyDust_: Lubuntu is 12.04 is not LTS tho
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: i wouldn't consider it crazy dangerous to stay but you might start running into issues after a while
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: most of the saoftware will still receive security updates. main issue will be with the DE
<mustmodify> I have ubuntu set up with SFTP... chrooted accounts for vendors. And I get a question from them "What is name of SFTP Client software that will be hosting the connection?" ..... is "Ubuntu" too much of a smart-ass answer?
<jond> Peppermint Linux OS is a cloud-centric OS based on Lubuntu, a derivative of the Ubuntu Linux operating system that uses the LXDE desktop environment.[1]
<jond> can some-one just help me out
<Pici> jond: And it is not supported here.
<Pici> jond: Please ask in ##linux, which exists for this sort of thing.
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO what  it is DE ?
<hitsujiTMO> mustmodify: what package did you install for sftp support? openssh-server?
<michagogo|cloud> Do packages ever get pulled out of the Ubuntu repositories? If so, under what circumstances?
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: desktop environment. in your case LXDE
<Quest> how to mount an .iso or dvd image to a dvd virtual partiton so that I can use it just like a dvd inserted?
<jond> @drmanhattan
<jond> pm me
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO could be  a solution try  install Ubuntu environment desktop on this lubuntu ?
<jond> i may need yr help better than some people on here
<gordonjcp> Quest: mount -o loop thing.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<hitsujiTMO> !loop | Quest
<SwashBuckla> hi there. I can log in to all other accounts  but my own on my Ubuntu 12.04 system. I initially thought it was a password problem, but no, I can sudo su into the account from another. It's only GUI login that doesn't work. By "doesn't work" I mean "Authenticates the login and then presents a black screen for a few seconds, and then returns me to the login screen"
<leptone> why am i getting these errors
<leptone> ?
<leptone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557764/
<Pici> michagogo|cloud: Not in the middle of a release, but if something gets deprecated then it will be removed from the next release and there will be a note left on the publishing history. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ircii-pana/+publishinghistory for example.
<michagogo|cloud> Pici: I found out that #ubuntu-motu exists, which I suspect is more relevant in this case
<hitsujiTMO> SwashBuckla: dod you go playing around with compiz fusion config? or try to launch X apps with sudo?     can you pastebin the output of /home/yourusername/.xsession-errors
<hitsujiTMO> urielvigilant: i'd stay with the lxde DE if I were you. Wait till you start actually having problems before swapping DEs. For a supported alternative there's also Xubuntu/XFCE
<leptone> following this article do i need to replace the "Section "Device"" bit that is already in the file. or do i just add it?
<leptone> http://linuxg.net/fix-slow-graphics-performance-on-ubuntu-13-04-intel-gpu/
<Quest> gordonjcp,  hitsujiTMO  i did mount -o loop but it didnt showed up in virtualbox cdrom boot options
<Beldar> leptone, You have /etc/X11/xorg.conf as of now?
<urielvigilant> hitsujiTMO , thanks
<leptone> beldar. i have?
<leptone> i just followed the article
<Beldar> leptone, Check if you have one, this is not included I believe on installs?
<leptone> yeah but the first thing is to creat one
<leptone> first step in the article
<gordonjcp> Quest: oh, in virtualbox?  That's got its own stuff for dealing with virtual disks
<Beldar> leptone, exactly and paste that data there, you familiar with chrooting from a live cd if you have a problem?
<npm> excellent marketing: http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/10/you-know-ubuntu-as-an-operating-system-mandela-knew-it-as-his-lifes-mission/
<leptone> i commented out  the original "Section "Device"" part
<xangua> !ot | npm
<ubottu> npm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leptone> Beldar, i get that you paste it in
<leptone> but
<Quest> gordonjcp,  ok
<Quest> let me see
<Beldar> leptone, If you create it, it is empty, you would paste that info in  and save. Again are you familiar with chrooting?
<leptone> no
<leptone> this is what it contained originally
<leptone> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557842/
<waterbender> hi
<leptone> beldar, this is what i changed it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557849/
<Beldar> leptone, You have nvidia that is not intel, is this a optimus?
<idontgiveafutch> Hi guys!
<leptone> huh?
<leptone> is what an optimus
<leptone> ?
<idontgiveafutch> Moodle question: Someone knows how to create meta courses?
<leptone> my computer is an intel pc
<Beldar> leptone, That article and change is specific in what hardware.
<leptone> are u asking me a question?
<mustmodify> hitsujiTMO: yes, I used OpenSSH Daemon
<leptone> beldar, im pretty confused can you do this in baby steps plz
<waterbender> i need help
<idontgiveafutch> waterbender can I help you?
<leptone> Beldar, you still there?
<waterbender> im new and need help installing stuff on xubuntu
<Beldar> leptone, I would just confirm you have an Intel GPU. Others will probably be better here, the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is important in asking here is all.
<MonkeyDust_> waterbender: let's hear it
<clinikpc> 1
<Guest88658> How do I know what's wrong with a 525A media center? (it has 8 USB ports, a mic and headphone jacks and memory card slots with a SATA port
<idontgiveafutch> waterbender ok. What?
<leptone> beldar, i really dont know what anyof this means. can you help me understand what you are talking about plz
<Beldar> leptone, You gotta learn some patience here, an answer not within a minute does not mean much. ;)
<waterbender> it says i need to upgrade my flash player and i have no sound
<Guest88658> I did a lsusb, and it seems to me that it says that it recognizes the item, but nothing from the media center
<leptone> beldar, im sry what does that mean. an answer that can be given in one minute isnt a very good answer?
<idontgiveafutch> waterbender whats the problem with upgrade
<idontgiveafutch> ?
<Beldar> leptone, What I'm saying #1 I'm not your best help. #2 the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is important. #3 the link says a specific gpu.
<MonkeyDust_> waterbender  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest88658> any ideas / suggestions?
<waterbender> idk it wont install the upgrade my buddy said to use  the terminal but idk how
<leptone> beldar, aaah this is only for Intel GPUs got it
<Beldar> leptone, I had not answered you fast enough and you said, "Beldar, you still there?"
<waterbender> he derps alot
<idontgiveafutch> waterbender Ctrl + Alt + T > sudo apt-get update > sudo apt-get upgrade
<leptone> how can i see what GPU i have?
<idontgiveafutch> waterbender just type this on your keyboard
<waterbender> alright thanks and do that for anything i want installed?
<idontgiveafutch> leptone glxinfo
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, is that a terminal command
<idontgiveafutch> waterbender no. Example. If I want to install Firefox I would type > sudo apt-get install firefox
<Beldar> leptone, Is this just a whim, are you really having any problems, is this just trying to improve a system working fine already?
<Guest88658> Any suggestions?  I can say that the audio (mic and headphone jacks) work fine
<idontgiveafutch> leptone So, search for "Details"
<leptone> beldar, no there is really a problem however pasting in the text from the article seemd to solve it
<leptone> but id like to confirm that i have the correct gpu now
<OerHeks> leptone, lscpu
<Beldar> leptone, Hmm, no problem that you fixed. ;)
<OerHeks> oh GPU , not CPU > lspci | grep -i VGA
<idontgiveafutch> waterbender Or you can open Ubuntu Software Center and search for a lot of software. Just clicking on "Install"
<leptone> beldar, i have a very difficult time understanding the ideas you are attempting to communicate. there was a problem. i followed the article. it is fixed. you got me worried that i didnt have an intel gpu now i want to check. if i have an intel gpu ill consider the problem resolved. if not i will remove the text i added and search for a new solution
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, ok im in details
<idontgiveafutch> leptone what's your problem?
<leptone> I JUST WANT TO DETERMINE IF MY GPU IS INTEL OR NOT
<idontgiveafutch> leptone just go for last option. There are a few information about CPU and your GPU
<leptone> thats i
<leptone> it
<FloodBot1> leptone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> leptone, This is what you said when I asked if you had a problem. " beldar, no there is really a problem" You are not realizing what you are saying, if you are confused on responses you might read what you post. ;)
<idontgiveafutch> leptone Do you found?
<leptone> very possible
<idontgiveafutch> leptone Just take a screenshot and post here
<leptone> ok so when i look in details>graphics i see "Driver GeForce GT 330M/PCIe/SSE2" whihc is nvidia right? but when i do the command that OerHeks gave me, lscpu, i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557919/
<leptone> Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
<leptone> so i ask the whole channel. what kind of gpu do i have?
<idontgiveafutch> leptone Two. An intel HD graphics and a dedicated GPU Nvidia?
<idontgiveafutch> !
<Guest16899> Hello
<Guest88658> Anyone wanna see the thing that is bothering me?
<leptone> ok thx you idontgiveafutch
<leptone> what does that mean for this article http://linuxg.net/fix-slow-graphics-performance-on-ubuntu-13-04-intel-gpu/
<Guest16899> i booted ubuntu over network via pxe but i have no internet
<Guest88658> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557926/
<idontgiveafutch> leptone plz, type this and post on pastebin > sudo /sbin/lsmod | grep nvidia
<Guest16899> can you help me please?
<MonkeyDust_> leptone  does this line help      cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep GPU
<idontgiveafutch> leptone you're welcome
<Guest16899> for example ariva rescue cd has internet
<Guest88658> Guest16899: That is a question that I no longer ask
<leptone> MonkeyDust_, idk what would i do with that?
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557940/
<idontgiveafutch> leptone okay. Your Nividia card is installed.
<Guest16899> with live cd i have internet but over network not
<MonkeyDust_> leptone  you want to know your GPU? use that line to find out, in a terminal
<Guest16899> Guest88658, why not?
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, i am trying to do this http://linuxg.net/fix-slow-graphics-performance-on-ubuntu-13-04-intel-gpu/
<MonkeyDust_> leptone  open a terminal and paste this line     cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep GPU
<Guest88658> Guest16899: Not knowing the question, it is impossible to know whether or not one can help
<idontgiveafutch> leptone I don't recommend
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, this is what i have now http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557951/
<Guest16899> Ubuntu PXE, I have no Internet
<q0> apt-get install gets stuck at Saucy /universe
<q0> Waiting for headers...
<idontgiveafutch> leptone Is your mac too slow?
<q0> Even if i change the server still the same ?
<Guest16899> please help
<q0> please help
<leptone> MonkeyDust_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557955/
<Guest88658> Guest16899: remind me the question you need help with
<q0> oh apparently it was just a huge delay, it continues....
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, yes it was super laggy after upgrading to 13.04
<waterbender> idontgiveafutch it says E:the update takes no arguments
<q0> Why would it take 5 minutes to get a header from a server with <50ms to me ?
<leptone> should i remove that piece from xorg.conf and un comment the original section?
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, ^
<Guest16899> Guest88658, i started ubuntu over network with PXE Boot but then i have no internet why?
<Guest88658> Guest16899: I would like to help, but I doubt I have any answers
<Guest16899> q0, maybe firewall
<Guest88658> Guest16899: Guest16899: Prior to PXE, did you have network?
<idontgiveafutch> leptone you can try... But I don't recommend. Try this: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<Guest16899> Guest88658, i do nor know firefox can not show me website
<leptone> should i just delete the xorg.conf file? and start over
<idontgiveafutch> waterbend Can you take a screenshot? Use imgur.com plz
<idontgiveafutch> leptone NO.
<leptone> ok should i remove the piece i added and uncomment the piece i commented
<Guest16899> Guest88658, other distros can go internet
<Guest88658> Guest16899: I need help, too, with a USB hub and memory card reader thing that doesn't seem to function correctly... well mic and heaphone works, though usb and memory card reader doesn't
<waterbender> nope
<idontgiveafutch> leptone ok. If it works, tell me! hehehe
<Guest16899> and on live cd ubuntu can too but not over PXE
<leptone> wht do u mean works?
<Guest88658> Guest16899: Are you doing multiple boots?
<Guest16899> yes
<leptone> like i thought you said that i shouldnt follow that article bc i have an nvidia card
<idontgiveafutch> leptone If you don't get a black screen when you reinitialize.
<leptone> so should i undo what i did
<idontgiveafutch> leptone ok. Try this!
<auronandace> Guest88658 + Guest16899: perhaps you should change your nick's to make it easier for people to follow
<idontgiveafutch> waterbender okay... I'm trying help you...
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, try what. what i just said. or do u have an idea?
<stevebelgium> I am trying to understand why I get sound through the headphone, but that the usb ports of the same item doesn't work
<dimadima_> Quick question to see if anyone has ever had this problem. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new laptop, and am booting to a USB drive that has ubuntu on it. First time I tried booting, I just got a black screen. Then I added nomodeset to the boot options, and instead of a black screen, I got 3 (columns) identical screens on like the top 10% of my screen. The text was way too small to read, so I didn't know what to do. I tried othe
<dimadima_> any thoughts?
<stevebelgium> dimadima_:My thoughts are that I'm lost
<dimadima_> as in, I wasn't very clear? I can try again in that case
<stevebelgium> dimadima_: J";
<stevebelgium> m
<stevebelgium> dimadima_: I'm the poster child of "newbie"
<dimadima_> haha, gotchya
<dimadima_> I've installed linux before, and it's becoming super frustrating
<dimadima_> need some tables to flip
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, so i just reverted the xorg.conf file back to how it was before i change it rebooted and my system is really slow again
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, so i just reverted the xorg.conf file back to how it was before i change it rebooted and my system is really slow/laggy again
<stevebelgium> dimadima_: I have a media center with usb ports, memory card slots and a mic/headphone set.  I connected the connector from the unit to the JAUDIO thing on the mother board, the two USB wires to JUSB1 and JUSB2 and the SATA wires to two SATA ports on the mother board.  Only the audio functions
<waterbender> thanks idontgiveafutch
<idontgiveafutch> leptone hahaha I say it. I don't recommend make it. Just try this: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<Monier> Could someone help me with the ubuntu terminal? I'm trying to set up a Starbound server using this: http://goo.gl/SFvfnP guide. But I'm currently stuck at the type ./update_starbound.sh as it gives me an error that it can not find the a directory. http://imgur.com/pT1BMzD
<CarlFK> what is the sudo shutdown like thing to hybernate?
<Monier> of course in the i removed my actual account details in the screenshot, but they are there in the actual file
<CarlFK> suspend isn't.. it keeps waking up 10 seconds later
<Monier> in the image*
<stevebelgium> A new development ... the SD RAM card reader works, but USB is still not functional
<neur95> ciao ragazzi
<stevebelgium> neur95: ciao
<stevebelgium> come va?
<neur95> non è che qualche guru di linux mi può dare una mano ?
<Pici> !it | neur95
<ubottu> neur95: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<neur95> sorry
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, ok so basically just install the latest nvidia driver from the ubuntu software center?
<neur95> where is some "linux-guru" that could help me ?
<Ice_Strike> How to change ubuntu server ip
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, so we are just trying a differnt driver?
<stevebelgium> idontgiveafutch: Any ideas on my problem?  I have three connectors on the mother board (MS-7502) for JUSB.  I disconnected the two things that were on JUSB1 and JUSB2 and connected the two wires from my new thing on the same connectors (JUSB1 and JUSB2)
<stevebelgium> Is there a command line thing that will show what the system thinks about the media center?
<artrafael> #teamxbmc
<leptone> 'thinks'?
<mustmodify> I am missing /lib/init but a script is expecting it ( specifically /lib/init/vars.sh ) .. my impression is that I can get that by installing rcs... but that seems like a really old version of git. Is it a typical dependency?
<stevebelgium> Can anyone explain to me this ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558076/
<cripto> stevebelgium: what do you want to know
<cripto> its a list of usb devices connected to the bus and who wrote the driver
<k1l> stevebelgium: that is the usb-hub-ports and the hardware that is connected there
<Hassen> hello
<Hassen> lately once i start my PC,ubuntu gets a startup error: "display devices could not be captured" repeatitively at every startup
<Hassen> fortunately i have win7 in dual boot so i coumd join here to ask
<idontgiveafutch> stevebelgium what's exactly your problem?
<Hassen> any help
<stevebelgium> cripto: I have an internal thing that has 8 USB ports, a SD memory card reader and headphone and mic jacks.  It has SATA and  other things that I don't need.  I listen to music through the headphone jack. I put the microSD card in an adaptor in the SD card reader and they both work, but the USB ports don't seem to recognize or access the various USB things I put in the USB ports
<idontgiveafutch> leptone your graphic card is installed?
<Hassen> *so i could*
<MonkeyDust_> Hassen  and does the boot sequence does not continue?
<Hassen> MonkeyDust_, it continues in those low-graphic-mode repeatitive menus,then finally ends up in black terminal screen where nothing can be inputed correctly
<stevebelgium> idontgiveafutch: On the back of the computer, there are 6 usb ports.  They are against the wall, so ok for things that I don't change or move, but not for things like USB flash drives.  I have installed physically the hub and the wires that seem to be necessary, but USB doesn't make available the contents to the USB drives.
<idontgiveafutch> Hassen What do you installed recently?
<leptone> idontgiveafutch, i switched to the driver they used in the article the one with '313' and the system is still very slow
<stevebelgium> I want to use the 8 USB ports on the front but don't think they are available
<Hassen> idontgiveafutch, i can't remember exactly,but i'm sure that i didn't install any weird stuff at the last working session,also many free softwares in the software center could not be installed like VLC/Webcamstudio, those weird things happened in the last working session.
<stevebelgium> idontgiveafutch: I don't understand command line, but want to learn ... and can't understand what is working or not and how to get it to work
<stevebelgium> idontgiveafutch: I can type command line things if someone tells me to, and get information that helps the people who help understand my problem and find the solution to the problem
<stevebelgium> idontgiveafutch: After lsusb, I can type what else to figure out what is not working and why?
<arm1e> has anyone managed to get ios 7 devices working?
<arm1e> libmobiledevice were working on it back in August but no firther news of when 1.1.7 is due out
<arm1e> *further
<stevebelgium> arm1e: I'd like to have an IOS7 device
<stevebelgium> You've got one to give me?
<stevebelgium> ;)
<MonkeyDust_> stevebelgium  it has to be plugged into USB
<arm1e> stevebelgium: no point if it cant connect to pc! :)
<stevebelgium> MonkeyDust_: Well; I plugged the two wires that said "USB" on them to the JUSB ports of the mother board.  I have a USB flash drive in one USB port
<stevebelgium> MonkeyDust_: And audio works as does the SDHC card reader on the unit
<killajk2201> does anybody use backtrack
<stevebelgium> So SOME things work, but USB doesn't.  I need to diagnose the problem so I can fix it
<maujhsn> Can anyone tell me if a 32GB usb flash drive is suitable for a full ubuntu- 13.10  new installation?
<k1l> killajk2201: 1st. backtrack is deprecated, 2nd both are not supported here
<k1l> !kali | killajk2201
<ubottu> killajk2201: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<OerHeks> maujhsn, minimal is 5gb so yes
<mustmodify> I am missing /lib/init but a script is expecting it ( specifically /lib/init/vars.sh ) .. my impression is that I can get that by installing rcs... but that seems like a really old version of git. Is it a typical dependency?
<mustmodify> or alternately, please let me know whether you have a /lib/init directory
<OerHeks> mustmodify,  /lib/init/vars.sh does exist on my system
<glitsj16> mustmodify: /lib/init/vars.sh is part of the 'initscripts' package .. sudo dpkg -S /lib/init/vars.sh tells me that
<mustmodify> glitsj16: wow ok I had no idea you could reverse-lookup things that way.
<glitsj16> mustmodify: yes, very handy command
<hatchetjack> hey
<hatchetjack> ubuntu 13.10 and I cannot kill mysqld
<hatchetjack> maybe something with systemd?
<hatchetjack> I dunno
<hatchetjack> what the heck?
<k1l> i bet its not systemd
<hatchetjack> k1l: I'm listening
<k1l> hatchetjack: give more details and error messages. just with guessing its quite hard to find the reason
<hatchetjack> k1l: well if I find the pids for mysql and I kill -9 mysql just spawns back with a new pid
<jfreak53> @hatchetjack kill the daemon
<jfreak53> hatchetjack kill the daemon
<MonkeyDust_> hatchetjack  and killall ?
<stevebelgium> MonkeyDust_: What needs to be plugged into USB?  I have a flash drive in one of the USB ports on the thing.  The thing is connected via two wires that say (USB) on them to the JUSB connectors of the mother board
<hatchetjack> yeah tried killall too
<MonkeyDust_> stevebelgium  i have no clue, sorry
<glitsj16> hatchetjack: have you tried stopping it yet? what does 'sudo service mysql stop' do?
<stevebelgium> You do understand that I'm trying to get it right
<hatchetjack> glitsj16: it laughs at me
<MonkeyDust_> stevebelgium  i understand that your usb ports don't work, but i have no clue what could be wrong
<stevebelgium> Thx anyway
<toss2> can someone please look at this http://pastebin.com/UGDb8qVJ
<toss2> I am trying to stop mysql server from ubuntu and this comes
<hatchetjack> thing is all I did was add federated support
<hatchetjack> and then I could not log in with credentials
<Pici> toss2: Did you try doing what it said?
<MonkeyDust_> toss2  did you try    service mysql stop
<k1l> toss2: the error message explains itself
<toss2> yesh
<toss2> its sas no such command
<toss2> root@wordpress:~# root@wordpress:~# service mysql stop
<toss2> root@wordpress:~#: command not found
<glitsj16> hatchetjack: so i take it 'sudo service mysql status' is laughing as well ?
<Pici> toss2: What does cat /etc/issue say?
<toss2> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Pici> toss2: What about   echo $PATH
<MonkeyDust_> toss2  in a terminal, type    man 8 stop       is it useful?
<toss2> ahh I just need to stop mysql I have a lot of work to do :((
<pvl1> is there a really simple DM. or can i make my DM not start on boot
<toss2> ok.. thanks anyway
<quadHelix> toss2:  you tried `sudo service mysql stop`?
<toss2> echo $PATH
<maujhsn> OerHeks By installing ubuntu rather than just trying it on the USB ,what the difference if your still using it from an (USB)external device?
<rantic> Hi everyone, could anyone help me to understand why after installing the proprietary Nvidia driver on Ubuntu it breaks the boot process and makes it ugly?
<toss2> mysql is down omg sorry all
<toss2> and thanks
<pvl1> rantic: are you getting errors
<rantic> pvl1: No
<pvl1> rantic: so it works! now you probably need to config ur xorg
<rantic> pvl1: Every distribution I've ever used (and now Ubuntu) has this happen. Everything technically works but the boot splash is gone and everything is ugly.
<godzi> Can anyone help with upgrading from 9.04
<rantic> pvl1: I'm sure it's just a configuration issue on my part which I'm too much of a newbie to understand, I just wanted to know if anyone knew _why_ it happened.
<pvl1> rantic: boot splash has nothing to do with nvidia driver... to my knowledge
<godzi> When I try to go from 9.04 to 9.10 is says there is a network error or something
<rantic> pvl1: Boot splash probably isn't the correct term ... everything after that all the way up to the display manager
<MonkeyDust_> !eolupgrade | godzi
<ubottu> godzi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pvl1> rantic: the windows driver just pools the screen to configure right. linux wants YOU to do it
<pvl1> rantic: the DM is what starts Xorg
<maujhsn> pvli In the ubuntu-10.04 distro this problem did not occur when NVIDIA drivers were installed...What has happened over a a three year period?
<HereticLocke> Hello
<glitsj16> rantic: there's a few things you can try to make it less ugly .. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<HereticLocke> Can someone please confirm something for me?
<rantic> glitsj16: 13.10, I believe I've found an article to fix it. I just came here out of pure curiosity to understand why.
<k1l> HereticLocke: depends
<ses1984> hi, i'm having an issue trying to add an nvidia graphics card to my system. it worked fine until i tried to enable the proprietary driver, now i can't get back to a gui
<maujhsn> OerHeks  By installing ubuntu rather than just trying it on the USB ,what the difference if your still using it from an (USB)external device?
<HereticLocke> k1l: I agree. Are you subscribed to the Ubuntu Voice mailing list?
<MonkeyDust_> HereticLocke  ask your question and wait
<ses1984> when i boot i get a message about being in low graphics mode. if i try to stay in low graphics mode for the session, it warns me about restarting X or something like that, then X closes but never comes back
<rantic> maujhsn: If you use Ubuntu off a USB device, it doesn't actually affect your computer. Your hard drive will remain untouched.
<k1l> HereticLocke: just state a detailed question. no need for 30minutes foreplay :)
<ses1984> if i try to reconfigure graphics, i can hit ok then i get dumped back to the same dialog
<HereticLocke> :)
<HereticLocke> MonkeyDust_,:I'm trying  to find out who won the Ubuntu Voice 'Goodie Bag' or whatever?
<maujhsn> rantic Yes this seems to be true!
<pvl1> rantic: i would try #linux
<maujhsn> rantic But GUI functionality is suspect with the so called improvements either made by Ubuntu, or NVIDIA!
<Guest38385> NVIDIA is finally putting some more effort into drivers which is cool
<pvl1> maujhsn: Guest38385 rantic the nvidia in the repo im almost positive is not the official nvidia driver
<HereticLocke> No one?
<glitsj16> rantic: i think it is because of conflicting resolution settings between nvidia and plymouth (the boot screen) .. FYI, many scripts on the net to fix it use hwinfo to get framebuffer resolution, but that is no longer in 13.10 .. you can get the same info by getting into a grub prompt at boot and using the native vbeinfo command
<toss2> how can I search for a filename?
<Guest38385> I read on the web they are going into more development with Linux
<maujhsn> rantic, pvli, when I say GUI functionality I am specifically referring to the the nautilus desktop!
<rantic> Guest38385: You can thank Linux and his middle finger.
<rantic> Linus*
<k1l> HereticLocke: i dont know of that, but this is a more technical support channel. maybe you are better off in #ubuntu-offtopic or if that project got another own channel
<maujhsn> pvli I did not know that!
<toss2> ah ok thanks but
<toss2> how to use vi to edit file
<Guest38385> When using grub customiser do I have to install the changes to the MBR for them to take effect?
<HereticLocke> k1l: No it doesn't but offtopic is a good idea I didn't think of. Thanks!
<toss2> after I run vi how to make to write in file
<toss2> was alt+ z or?
<rantic> pvl1: What do you mean not the official driver? How do they produce their own version of a binary?
<jhutchins> toss2: esc,w
<maujhsn> Guest38385 How were you able to acquire this information about the driver!
<jhutchins> toss2: Sorry, esc,:,w,enter
<toss2> um
<toss2> ok
<toss2> thanks
<Guest38385> Good question I saw it on a Linux Website today and guess what I cant remember the name of it
<toss2> a\h I can't type in vi :((
<toss2> I type :w enter
<toss2> and nothinfg
<toss2> so I need to do :w (enter) ?
<nespik> Press ESC
<maujhsn> Guest38385  Hmmmm!
<nespik> Then :w enter
<toss2> thanks ne0sis
<nespik> I am still getting acclimated to vi
<toss2> thanks nespik
<pvl1> rantic: idk never looked into it. maybe they take the nvidia sources and do some work. but its not what you would get if you downloaded from nvidia
<Guest38385> I did see it
<Guest38385> no kidding
<Guest38385> Working on Bumblebee and Optimus in particular
<toss2> how to save now?
<toss2> :(
<nespik> ZZ
<toss2> sorry about this
<nespik> Save and exit is ZZ
<toss2> thanks I am in BIG chaos right now :( thanks
<k1l> guys no need to panic. it takes some time untill the driver is stable enough to get in the ubunut repos
<nespik> It takes time to get used to it toss2
<MonkeyDust_> Guest38385  please change your nickname to something more readable
<Guest38385> Hi MonkeyDust how do I go about doing that?
<MonkeyDust> Guest38385  type    /nick blah
<skraito_> http://0x71.org/2013/12/11/0x71-xc-our-boss-which-is-jesus-christ-code-this-we-are-releasing-this-0day-assembly-compiler-ide-for-windows-under-his-command-all-glory-belong-to-him-enjoy-thank-you-lord-jesus-christ/
<toss2> pls see http://pastie.org/8545867
<toss2> I am trying to reset my mysql password
<toss2> I edited my.cnf
<Guest38385> Lets see if that worked
<toss2> and now I cant start mysql
<Guest38385> nope
<knightshade> Hello
<Guest38385> now?
<knightshade> How do I temporarily disable automatic suspend mode via commandline in xubuntu 12.04?
<maujhsn> For anyone interesting in making ubuntu- portable on a 32 GB "USB"!  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GF4GGP8/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_myi?m=A366Z5T5ZQ30R4
<Guest38385> ok now
<Guest38385> nope ll
<knightshade> I just wanted to copy some files via ssh and the client was going to suspend mode while copying. :-/
<jhutchins> toss2: I think vi is great.  Another write, exit sequence is esc,wq,enter.
<toss2>  http://pastie.org/8545875 this is mysql erro log
<toss2> thi sis syslog  http://pastie.org/8545877
<pvl1> i dont really need a dm to run i3 right?
<toss2> hiw can I exit from vi?
<jhutchins> toss2: ubuntu's mysql comes pre-configured with a user and password that are used to start and stop the service.  If you change them or overwrite the mysql internal database, the init script won't work, although you can still start the daemon manually as root.
<jhutchins> toss2: esc,:,q
<Guest99736> esc
<Guest99736> ,:
<Guest99736> then q!
<toss2> esc :q! ?
<jhutchins> toss2: The password and how to fix it are documented in the /usr/share/doc/mysql* files.
<toss2> wihout ,?
<jhutchins> toss2: Yes, no commas.
<toss2> ok
<jhutchins> Exclamation point forces quit without write.
<toss2> any idea how to
<toss2> see why mysql wont start?
<jhutchins> toss2: ubuntu's mysql comes pre-configured with a user and password that are used to start and stop the service.  If you change them or overwrite the mysql internal database, the init script won't work, although you can still start the daemon manually as root.
<jhutchins> toss2: The password and how to fix it are documented in the /usr/share/doc/mysql* files.
<toss2> sorry
<toss2> how can I write in vi again?
<jhutchins> toss2: i to insert, r to replace, escape to access command mode, : to issue commands.
<n008> how do I solve the freezing fullscreen flash problem
<toss2> I can't start mysql after putting this line in my.cnf skip-grant-tables=1'
<n008> on ubuntu
<toss2> thanks
<n008> my computer freezes if flip to fullscreen mode on flash
<jhutchins> toss2: https://www.shell-tips.com/2006/10/29/help-sheet-for-vi-editor/ http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html
<bennypr0fane> hello, what is, in your opinion, the best GUI-application for ripping a DVD and compressing it to one file
<jhutchins> toss2: http://zzyxx.wikidot.com/vim
<jhutchins> n008: Faster computer, faster CGI, faster downlink.
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: dd
<bennypr0fane> jhutchins thanks, but i did ask for GUI-program
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/dvdtitle.iso
<bgy> hi
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: By all means run it in a GUI.
<bennypr0fane> haha
<q0> Hello, I made a startup disk for arm devices as ubuntu, but after I format the micro SD, it shows the same files again ??????
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: I hear good things about handbrake but I'm not familiar with what it actually does.  The above works, makes a mountable/playable file that can be burned to a blank DVDR, and sometimes even overcomes DRM.
<rypervenche> q0: How did you format it?
<bgy> How could change the ulimit for an user? I tried to set "user - nofile 10240" to /etc/security/limits.conf and then tried sudo su user --shell /bin/bash --command "ulimit -n10000" but the operation is not permited
<bgy> currently the limit is 1024 and if i try to set it to 1000 it works because the hard limit is not reached
<bgy> I also tried to reboot the machine to make sure the limits.conf is "loaded"
<q0> rypervenche, via ubuntu startup d creator, also with nautilus file manager which has an option to format
<bennypr0fane> jhutchins:  that would be a bit too simple, I have a more complicated case. 1. the outcome needs to playable without mounting it to a disk first, just a media file 2. when I have that, I need to also get the soundtrack in a separate file
<Ben64> q0: so what is the actual problem you are encountering
<neomaskadax> Hey
<rypervenche> bgy: What happens when you type "sudo ulimit -n 1000" ?
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: I'd look at handbrake then.  You can play the iso directly with mplayer.
<n008> my computer freezes if flip to fullscreen mode on flash
<jhutchins> n008: Yep.  Flash is a horrible format.
<jhutchins> n008: Does it matter if the file is local vs. remote?
<bennypr0fane> thanks
<jhutchins> n008: Can we assume that you're playing it with the Adobe plugin for firefox?
<q0> Ben64, after formatting the files reappear
<Oliver_> Would someone be able to help me?  I have an extra laptop, a dell latitude running Ubuntu.  I was wondering if I could set up an ssh tunnel on it so that when I go to school I can connect to it.  Like using it as a VPN.
<Oliver_> So I can be on my school's wifi on my Android phone and connect to the PC to use my home wifi so I can use Facebook and the like.
<Ben64> q0: what files
<q0> Ben64, the files inside the SD card I'm formatting
<Ben64> q0: what files
<q0> boot files and a bunch of arm device os rootfs
<q0> as two different partitions
<Ben64> because you told the startup disk creator to make those?
<Ben64> use gparted if you really want to wipe everything from it
<q0> the first time I did was with dd, I'm not sure but the last time was with startup disk creator I think yes
<bgy> rypervenche, sudo: ulimit: command not found
<jhutchins> Oliver_: That depends on the router/firewall between your home PC and the network, and on whether you can track the public IP address.
<q0> ahh. Gparted.. Ok this is a tip. Thank you
<bgy> but if I do sudo su user --shell /bin/bash --command "ulimit -n1000" then sudo su redis --shell /bin/bash --command "ulimit -n" it returns 1000 (or whatver I previously set)
<Oliver_> jhutchins: Ok, I have the wifi pass. for the school wifi, and I obv. have my own.
<jhutchins> Oliver_: You want to set the router to "forward a port" to the internal server.  I would suggest that you NOT use port 22.  You may have to tell your sshd to listen on the additional port.
<Ben64> q0: if you used dd, then yeah you should use gparted to get back to a normal state. you could have really weird partition stuff going on there
<Oliver_> I'm only 5 minutes walking from my school anyways
<Oliver_> jhutchins: ok
<bgy> I'm just limited to 1024 no matter I set up the limits.conf correctly (I think)
<jhutchins> Oliver_: Usually the router has the public IP address, and the internal computers have private, non-routable addresses like 192.168.0.3
<Nothing_Much> Are there any encryption GUI front-ends for the Archive Manager in Xubuntu 13.10?
<Oliver_> jhutchins: ok
<jhutchins> Oliver_: On my old router, I could forward say 222 to 22 on my desktop, and 223 to 22 on my server.  New router, 222 has to go to 222, so desktop now listens on 22 and 222 (similar on server).
<bgy> rypervenche, when I do it with my own user it works (after logout/login) but in my case it is the redis user which don't have shell or anything
<Oliver_> gotcha
<Ben64> Oliver_: why not concentrate on school work while at school?
<jhutchins> Oliver_: If you can figure out the brand and model of the router, there are probably instructions on the internet.  Some ISPs user routers that can't do that, but they're getting rare.
<Oliver_> Ben64: I have an hour long lunch, I eat in class most of the time.
<Oliver_> Ben64: Netflix to pass the time.
<Nothing_Much> Are there any encryption GUI front-ends for the Archive Manager in Xubuntu 13.10?
<Ben64> well netflix definitely isn't going to work with that method
<Oliver_> Ben64: Why is that?
<Ben64> your connection will be much too slow routed through your house
<Oliver_> Ben64: Really?  Isn't it just forwarding to my home connection?
<Ben64> school -> house -> netflix -> house -> school
<Oliver_> Ben64: Oh, gotcha.
<Ben64> everything will be limited by your upstream, which on a residential connection, is bad
<Oliver_> Ben64: Is there a way to do something similar?
<Ben64> get a real server, with 100mbit
<Oliver_> lol, not a possibility.  Thanks though.
<Oliver_> Gonna save up to build my Desktop and my HTPC first.
<Ben64> they're not hard to get
<Oliver_> Ben64: 100mb is when I'm still with my paretns.
<q0> Ben64, trying it with gparted but it's not even recognizing : Device has zero length, can't possibly store.....etc.
<Ben64> q0: whats the device name, if you know? (like /dev/sdd)
<q0> sdc
<talin> hello. i don't like the idea of installing a "complete" desktop or server edition. is it possible to download and install a sort of minimal edition of ubuntu? and is it likely that it'll get me into some difficulties later?
<Ben64> !minimal | talin
<ubottu> talin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ben64> q0: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc" say? if its more than 2 lines, use a pastebin
<talin> Ben64: ah cool. can i install it on a usb stick as well?
<q0> Ben64, nothing
<Ben64> talin: not sure, but i don't see why  not
<Ben64> q0: unplug it, wait a bit, then plug it back in, then pastebin "dmesg | tail -n20"
<q0> Ben64, it recognizes only the two partitions when I plug it in again
<talin> i come from debian. what is the main difference between it and ubuntu?
<q0> so when it's out it's sdc when in sdc sdc1 sdc2
<Ben64> q0: ok
<iceroot> talin: upstart instead of initd/systemd, unity as default, sometimes major updates during a release, its based on debian sid, new releases every 6 month
<q0> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/Sa2Gcg3A
<iceroot> talin: and more non-free software in the system (e.g. firmware) while debian is 100% Free in the isos
<shams> hello friends, i have removed my wubi ubuntu 12.04 and installed it from DVD  as suggested here, shrinked  window in 100 GB and reserved 400 for Linux, but during the installation i was never asked where to install Linux, how do i know that space 400 GB is being used by Linux http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63857
<q0> the files still show up though...
<Ben64> q0: looks like you can use gparted on it. but its /dev/sdb not sdc
<q0> gparted doesn't recognize anything though, maybe i should restart
<Ben64> q0: are you ejecting it before trying to use gparted?
<talin> iceroot: aah, cool
<talin> iceroot: but if i install mini.iso, i won't' get unity, and i can pickanything i like
<Ben64> you could also remove unity easily if you do the normal install
<Ben64> or use lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu
<iceroot> talin: the mini.iso is asking you if you want a GUI
<q0> Ben64, ejecting, still same result
<talin> i see.
<Ben64> q0: no no, you don't want to eject. that removes the device and gparted can't see it anymore
<talin> i was hoping i could try enlightenment, but i don't suppose it's' available with apt-get? atleast it's' not on debian
<iceroot> talin: you can also remove unity (ubuntu-desktop) later and install any other desktops (kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop and so on)
<iceroot> talin: packages.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> !info | e17
<ubottu> 'e17' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<ice9> how to find installed libraries names?
<iceroot> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.3-1 (saucy), package size 2410 kB, installed size 6387 kB
<q0> Haven't been ejecting.. Absolutely hopeless now
<iceroot> talin: its in the ubuntu repos
<iceroot> talin: and of course its also in debian
<Ben64> q0: plug it in, don't do anything else except "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd[x]"
<talin> hmm, so it's avail with apt-get if i install "saucy" (newest ubuntu?) and not with lucid (stable?)
<iceroot> !info e17 lucid
<Ben64> q0: make sure you have the right one, it could be sdb or sdc or sdd or sde or...
<ubottu> Package e17 does not exist in lucid
<shams> hello friends, i have removed my wubi ubuntu 12.04 and installed it from DVD  as suggested here, shrinked  window in 100 GB and reserved 400 for Linux, but during the installation i was never asked where to install Linux, how do i know that space 400 GB is being used by Linux http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63857
<iceroot> talin: its not on ubuntu 10.04 right, but 10.04 is no longer supported on the desktop
<iceroot> talin: you should at least use 12.04 and there is e17
<iceroot> !info e17 precise
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1build1 (precise), package size 2781 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<q0> I'm sure it's sdb, which doesn't show up anything with fdisk. But other partitions sdb1 (boot) sdb2 (rootfs) show up in fdisk
<Ben64> shams: it shows on that picture. ~22GB used
<q0> Ben64, and also, sdb2 in fdisk says it doesn't have a valid partition table
<talin> iceroot: i think i might try mini.iso then and just try to install enlightenment. i am kind of annoyed with how strict stuff is in debian. no firefox, it's called iceweasel, etc...
<shams> Ben64, I want all that 400 for Linux, how do i do that.
<iceroot> talin: how cares if it is called firefox/thunderbird or iceweasel/icedove
<iceroot> who
<talin> iceroot: well, that's just one of many things
<shams> Ben64, I want all that 400 for Linux, how do i do that.
<iceroot> talin: its all about free software and freedom
<Ben64> q0: ok... you can just smash everything. use "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" and all the others that are mounted from it, then "sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb" and make sure its sdb you want to kill, because it will kill.
<waykool99> isn't Iceweasel the alpha or beta to Firefox?
<talin> iceroot: it's a nightmare to install e17
<Ben64> shams: it is
<iceroot> talin: ubuntu does not really care about that (e.g. these shopping lenses)
<iceroot> talin: sudo apt-get install e17, on ubuntu and debian
<talin> iceroot: "unable to locate package e17"
<Kablam> help please i dont have any sound in xbmc and when i do aplay -l it says no sound but if i do sudo aplay-l i get sounddevices ... must be permission problem.... what should i do?
<iceroot> talin: debian 7 does have e17. i have it here
<talin> iceroot: how? i am running debian 7
<mengesb> Chromium recently updated to 31.0.1650.63; now I can't run it... is there a known issue currently ?
<iceroot> talin: ah is see its not in the main repo, i am using other repos as well, so on ubuntu just sudo apt-get install e17
<q0> Ben64, wish there was some way of thanking you for spending this time
<q0> all good :)
<talin> iceroot: hmm. ithink i will give the minimal ubuntu a try then
<Ben64> q0: just type "!cookie | Ben64" in here
<q0> !cookie | Ben64
<Jonbo> | isn't here
<ubottu> Ben64: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<q0> lol
<Ben64> :D
<talin> iceroot: thanks for all the info (and for knowing both debian and ubuntu :-)
<Ben64> !cookie bot?
<Jonbo> bot? isn't here
<ubottu> Ben64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shams> Ben64, thank you, but this time i see no Proprietary drivers, i have an nvidia GT 640,
<waykool99> yes, there are some issues with google Chromium. check their website. i got locked out of some Advanced settings then crashed earlier.
<Ben64> !cookie iceroot
<Jonbo> You don't have any cookies to give!
<talin> do you recommend 12.04 or 13.10?
<Kijutsu> Help -- I upgraded to ubuntu 13.10, and now I have a PHP script that no longer functions.  Was a major upgrade done on PHP going into 13.10?
<iceroot> Kijutsu: apt-get changelog php5
<iceroot> Kijutsu: and yes, normally there are major updates during release changes (and normally its the fault of the programer using strange php5 stuff which is not working in newer versions)
<mengesb> anyone else having issues with 12.04 LTS amd64 chromium or google-chrome on version 31.0.1650.63-1 ?
<iceroot> !details | mengesb
<ubottu> mengesb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> talin: 12.04
<waykool99> i was mengesb.
<Kijutsu> iceroot: long story short, I use a php script to tweet out song titles during automated playback of a shoutcast server.  and now i get fwrite/fclose errors. expected parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given and the script hangs
<iceroot> talin: i dont like non lts releases in ubuntu, they are introducing normally new stuff which is not tested very good compared to lts releases
<mengesb> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64 - recent chromium update renders the browser unusable, It doesn't give any feedback - attempts to start then exists. Chromium has an error that the core dumped; google-chrome gives a little more info: [7:7:1211/152058:ERROR:base_feature_provider.cc(122)] manifestTypes: Allowing web_page contexts requires supplying a value for matches. [10204:10204:1211/152058:ERROR:base_feature_provider.cc(122)] manifestTypes: Allowing web_page
<iceroot> Kijutsu: maybe #php can help
<Kijutsu> iceroot: invite only :/
<mengesb> chromium and google-chrome are both failing to run with what appears to be ultimately the same exit result: Illegal instruction (core dumped)
<Kijutsu> damn these upgrades never go smoothly.
<shams> Ben64,  i see no Proprietary drivers, i have an nvidia GT 640, do i have to install ? like sudo apt-get install nvidia ?
<mengesb> waykool99: did you resolve it?
<mengesb> I've tried full purge/re-install; removing cache, removing all config
<waykool99> no, i formatted the drive to test other versions of Ubuntu.
<waykool99> does Ubuntu's built-in or burned live CD of GParted have a way to write all zero's to the MBR and the rest of the drive?
<Kijutsu> waykool99: you can use dd from a console to write zeros to a drive
<waykool99> wow. didn't know that. thank you.
<Kijutsu> it gives no warnings.. no errors.. no second chances..
<Kijutsu> so use caution
<shams>  i see no Proprietary drivers, i have an nvidia GT 640, do i have to install first ? like sudo apt-get install nvidia ?
<waykool99> i have an 8 year old Western Digital Diagnostics CD that write millions of zero's at beginning and end of drive -or- zero's the entire drive. called WD. CS guy said they stopped giving those CD's with drive's anymore.
<waykool99> he wouldn't say why
<waykool99> my WD diag CD only works on drives less than 900 GB
<Kijutsu> waykool99: if you're looking for a quick way to erase a drive, look up DBAN, boot and nuke.  Fully wipes a hard drive with DOD standards
<Beldar> shams, You may of had the nvidia drivers install from the repos upon installing, everything look good and running fine?
<waykool99> lol. cool.
<waykool99> thanks for that
<Beldar> waykool99, If this is a big HD this is going to take some considerable time so be prepared for that.
<Kijutsu> Beldar & waykool99: indeed...DBAN typically takes around 3 hours for a 3 round randomized wipe on a 160GB drive.
<waykool99> biggest drive i have is WD (formerly from USB drive) SATA 3 TB. 2- 2 TB, 1 TB. dozen or so smaller SATA and IDE drives
<Kijutsu> Yeah it'll be a while to wipe it fully
<Kijutsu> Unless you're concerned about virus or sensitive data, a zero write of mbr and partition table should be enough
<waykool99> the WD Diag cd, to write zero's to 650 GB SATA drive takes over 2 hours.
<ButtGoof> o/
<andygraybeal> ufw allows outbound traffic by default right?  i don't have to right explicit outbound rules.
<ButtGoof> ufw?
<waykool99> good point Kijutsu. it gives you option to write millions of zero's at beginning and end of drive.
<andygraybeal> ufw, the firewall
<shams> Belder, yes running fine, only the proprietary driver window i see nothing.
<andygraybeal> iptables interface in ubuntu
<MarGul> I want to make sure that I have the proprietary drivers installed. I have a Radeon HD 6400M and when I run the command fglrxinfo I get my information (is this so I know I have proprietary drivers installed)
<knightshade> waykool99: if you use dd, don't forget to specify a blocksize value like bs=2048; with the standard value of 512 it's very slow
<ButtGoof> yes
<ButtGoof> and make sure dest size is bigger
<Guest59120> So I am having a install issue with ubuntu 12.04. I have tried usb keys and cd. My resources are limited to what I can do. I can't reinstall from 32 - 64 bit because I installed the wrong version.
<Guest59120> Can anyone help me at all
<ButtGoof> just reinstall
<Guest59120> I tried
<Guest59120> it goes to the logo screen on boot
<Guest59120> then freezes and my keyboard and mouse turn off
<ButtGoof> what logo
<Guest59120> or it goes to busy box
<Guest59120> ubuntu
<Guest59120> with the dots under it
<ButtGoof> install mint
<Guest59120> what is that?
<ButtGoof> its a cleaner version of ubuntu
<Guest59120> ok
<waykool99> i've found using "Testdisk" incl in Live CD GParted that many old ext 4, swap's, FAT 32 partitions stay on. like they're 'appending' to the MBR.
<k1l> Guest59120: dont mind the troll
<ButtGoof> realy u crazy hitler child
<knightshade> o.O
<wad> So I'm trying to get the NVidia driver working on my new laptop. Installed it, but the video isn't working. X reports that: (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<wad> Looking in xorg.conf, it's trying to set up a screen... what could be wrong?
<hengha> I kept getting mising -lresolv on ubuntu 13.10, I got build-essential installed already, which package may I missed already ?
#ubuntu 2013-12-12
<trichmon> Has anyone been able to install 13.10 on an older macbook pro?  Like a 3,1
<impossible> what does ubuntu use to connect to printers
<hitsujiTMO> trichmon: that would make it a powerpc arch which isn't supported on 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> trichmon: wait my bad, macbook pro 3,1 is indeed an intel chip
<trichmon> yup.  the install completes but i get a black screen with a blinking cursor on boot.  no post message and no grub screen
<Beldar> !nomodeset | trichmon sounds like your installed try this
<ubottu> trichmon sounds like your installed try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> trichmon: try pressing shift ( left and right independently ) or esc when booting it to see if you get a grub menu
<Angerfist> gm
<Angerfist> test
<waykool99> if you download the ".run" file from nVidia.com, how do you get it working -and- what folder should you put it in?
<hitsujiTMO> waykool99: why are you downloading from the nvidia site and not installing from the repo?
<waykool99> i have to now. the Repo no longer has my nVidia card drivers.
<hitsujiTMO> waykool99: what card do you have and what version of ubuntu?
<john_doe_jr1> how do you add a yum repo in ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> waykool99: the main reason the repo would drop support for a card is if the driver does not support the kernel or xorg version shipped. So downloading a driver from nvidia is not going to help in that case
<waykool99> i noticed they especially no longer offer v10.04 32 bit drivers
<KLVTZ> What's everyone's thought on Arch? Those who have use it, can you list pros and cons in comparison to ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> waykool99: are you trying to install the nvidia driver on 10.04?
<waykool99> yea hitsu. i was afraid of that.
<waykool99> yes 32 bit version because my DVD got a hairline crack and nobody on the planet Earth wants to offer me the 1.7 GB ISO
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | KLVTZ this is a support channel not a discussion channel, try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> KLVTZ this is a support channel not a discussion channel, try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gatopan> Is there a way i can have a minimized (desktop|viewport) with some transparency in the corner of my current (desktop|viewport)
<gatopan> Something like the picture inside picture option in some tvs, that allow you to watch two channels at the same time
<john_doe_jr1> how do you add a repo from the command line?
<hitsujiTMO> waykool99: the reason why its not in the repo is because 10.04 is not supported on the desktop. you'd have to upgrade to 12.04 to install it
<waykool99> i've given up begging for months for Ubuntu Studio v10.04.4 LTS amd 64 bit ISO
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: what exactly are you trying to install. yum repos are not supported on ubuntu. ubuntu uses the apt/deb package system
<waykool99> funny because ubuntustudio.org still has studio v9.04 LTS ISO download
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: I need to use a yum repo containing mono_2.6.7…found @ http://origin-download.mono-project.com/archive/2.6.7/download/openSUSE_11.3/ …I thought I could just edit my source.list file
<JayF> I'm trying to get a kickstart install working for Ubuntu Precise; how do I specify to the installer to get the kickstart config via tftp, or do I *have* to publish it via http/ftp/nfs?
<hitsujiTMO> waykool99: no. the ubuntustudio page only offers 13.10 and 12.04 lts....        9.04 wasn't even lts
<JayF> I have PXE and all the associated bits working, but ks=filename.cfg doesn't seem to be pulling down the file
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: mono is in the ubuntu repos
<mikeshollen> Will changing the NICE value of my murmur VOIP server improve performance?
<waykool99> ah yes, you're correct. my apologies.
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: I want a # of packages from this yum repo…would I just have to compile them myself?
<waykool99> i've installed, wiped it, over and over again. on several pc's. for some strange reason, the Xfce gui doesn't like my computers. just going to wait for ubuntu studio v14.04 LTS amd 64 release.
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: they're probably available on the ubuntu repos. try looking
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: you don't use yum repos with ubuntu - check the software you want is available in the ubuntu repos
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: my problem is that I need a particular version of them though
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: then use a distro that supports that yum repo
<waykool99> anybody else use BleachBit and get "Low Disk Space" popups?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: have you looked to see what's in the ubuntu repos? if that's not suitable, have a look for a ppa of the particular version you're looking for, or else you'll have to build it yourself
<john_doe_jr1> by the way I didn't make a backup of my sources.list file…any idea where on the internet I could get a fresh 12.4 Ubuntu /ect/apt/sources.list file?
<malt> should a AMD Athlon 64 X2 2 GHz Dual Core 3800+ be enough to run ubuntu decent and maybe a game like cs 1.6
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1:  source.hitsuji.eu
<malt> on a 3400+ athlon 64 single core now and its slow
<ikonia> malt: it's more about your video card support
<malt> ikonia I got a 9500 gt geforce
<ikonia> malt: right, so check out it's support and compatability
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: that seems very short compared to what I had
<malt> my CPU though on 3400+ goes to 80-95% load on average
<malt> when running a game
<ikonia> malt: ok, so you are struggling for resources.....
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: what you had spread the branches along multiple lines. this has all the branhes on a single line
<malt> ikonia , so the CPU seems like the way to go to fix it the geforce 9500 GT is well enough for average games
<malt> just my CPU sucks
<ikonia> malt: so there is your answer.
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: it also doesn't have the excess comments
<malt> is  a AMD Athlon 64 X2 2 GHz Dual Core 3800+ right much  faster then a AMD athlon 64 3400+?
<malt> is what I am asking
<ikonia> malt: talk to a hardware support group, or channel, like ##hardware
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: alright
<mikeshollen> I'd like to monitor the traffic on my voip server, which is running on port 64738, so that I can see if there is a bottleneck. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> mikeshollen: you'd be better monitoring that on the switch port
<mikeshollen> ikonia, can you explain further? I don't know what a switch port is.
<ikonia> mikeshollen: then nothing is going to help you monitor
<mikeshollen> ikonia, do you mean directly on the router?
<ikonia> mikeshollen: I mean the switch port it's plugged into
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: where is the server located?
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: is it in your home? in a datacentre or which?
<mikeshollen> hitsujiTMO, the hardware is located in my house, and is hardwired via eth into my router/modem combo. the software server is murmur and operates on TCP/UDP 64738
<ikonia> the port number has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> and your local ethernet connection is likley nothing to do with it
<john_doe_jr1> how do I untar a src.rpm file…tar vzf package is not working
<mikodo> Besides Ubuntu next (which I don't use), would any current Ubuntu version have a newer linux kernel than Debian Testing? I want to attach grub2 to Debian Testing, but I want it to always see my current Ubuntu kernels.
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: you don't, it's not a tar file
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: stop trying to do something you understand nothing about
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: what are you trying to install
<john_doe_jr1> ikonia: that's the only way I learn
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: it's really not, you're just asking the wrong questions without any research, eg: a src.rpm is NOT a tar file
<john_doe_jr1> apache2-mod_mono-2.6.3-31.3.src.rpm
<john_doe_jr1> I want to build it from source
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: use the ubuntu mod_mono version
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: stop trying to use rpm's
<john_doe_jr1> I need this version though
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: why ??
<john_doe_jr1> I'm trying to install ifolder on ubuntu and it requires this version of apache_mod_mono to work
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: I'm sure a later version will work fine
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: look what version is in ubuntu
<john_doe_jr1> That problem is that when I install apache_mod_mono it upgrades the mono version…ifolder uses mono —version 2.6.7
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: more than likely your router doesn't have the capabilities to do any propper monitoring. you could try ntop, but realistically you won't find many tools as this kind of monitoring is normally done at a switch or router level with netflow or similar protocol
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: why is that a problem ?
<ikonia> !info apache_mod_mono
<ubottu> Package apache_mod_mono does not exist in saucy
<john_doe_jr1> ifolder only works on mono 2.6.7
<john_doe_jr1> it's in natty norwhall
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: yes, and you just said it installs 2.6.7 - so what's the problem
<john_doe_jr1> Sorry when I install apache_mod_mono it installs a much higher version of mono..sorry didn't mean to say 2.6.7
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: then use a distribution that supports that package
<john_doe_jr1> My boss wants to use 12.04
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: trying to build that package for ubuntu - is a waste of time and effort, more so when you don't know what you are doing
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: however I suspect the software you want to use will work just fine with the ubuntu version
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: what version of mono do you need?
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: talk to your boss then and explain it's not nativly compatible
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: I already compiled mono 2.6.7
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: or employ someone who knows what they are doing
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: if you already compiled it, what's the problem
<john_doe_jr1> Alright…I now need that version of apache_mod_mono
<john_doe_jr1> with mono version 2.6.7
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: you just said you compiled it, what's the problem
<john_doe_jr1> I compiled mono not apache_mod_mono
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: so compile apache_mod_mono
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: or use a distro that supports it
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: or use the version that ships with ubunti
<john_doe_jr1> like I said…it will automatically upgrade my mono version if I do a sudo apt-get install apache_mod_mono…I don't want that
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: why ?
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: you're trying to use a version that's not supported by the distro - that is wrong
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: whats wrong with a later version of mono?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: if I use it..it will break ifolder
<ikonia> I doubt that
<grey> Anyone know how the heck to get squid with https support on ubuntu 13.10? I cannot make it work :\
<ikonia> and if that's true you should use a distro that supports your package
<ikonia> grey: set it to listen on port 443, and createa a certificate
<john_doe_jr1> alright…well, my boss if pretty insisted on using an LTS of 12.04
<grey> ikonia: yeah? I didn't think the apt version had ssl support?
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: then you should educate your boss on the limitations
<ikonia> grey: have you checked ?
<john_doe_jr1> true...
<olsonea> hi all, can anyone help me with a Minecraft 1.7.4 issue on Xubuntu 13.10? the game completely locks up the OS and i have to reboot with the Big Red Switch
<john_doe_jr1> So the src.rpm doesn't automatically contain sources where I can do a make, sudo make install (or sudo checkinstall)?
<mikodo>  Which gets Linux kernel updates first? Current Ubuntu or Debian Testing?
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: really - you shouldn't do that
<john_doe_jr1> I understand…just trying to learn.
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: so learn "you shouldn't do that"
<john_doe_jr1> well, I just asking a general question…the src.rpm doesn't automatically contain sources where I can do a make, sudo make install (or sudo checkinstall) right?
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: the src rpm contains source files desiged for building an rpm
<ikonia> john_doe_jr1: so "you shouldn't do that"
<grey> ikonia: squid3 -v doesn't show --enable-ssl, and ldd doesn't show it being linked against libssl
<john_doe_jr1> I see thanks
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: have you by anychance looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iFolderInstall ?
<ikonia> grey: so there is your answer, "it's not built with ssl support"
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: doesn't work …. tried to get it to work a # of times...
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: I think it has something to do with my gcc version and the deb/rules file
<ikonia> that guide is terrible
<grey> ikonia: great, that's very helpful, thanks
<ikonia> grey: what do you want me to say ? you know it's not built with ssl support - so why are you asking "how do I get it to work with ssl"
<anonymous> hey any one know anoymous os
<ikonia> anonymous: yes, the people in the anonymous os channel, this channel is for ubuntu support
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | anonymous not supported here
<ubottu> anonymous not supported here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> it's not acceptable in #ubuntu-offtopic
<grey> ikonia: the original question was how to get squid with ssl support on ubuntu, I was hoping for a tutorial or howto or something,
<ikonia> grey: you find a package that is built with ssl - or you build a package with ssl support if the ubuntu package is not built with ssl support
<mikodo> ikonia, how long is acceptable before repeating a question?
<Dresk|Laptop> We're having two issues right now with Xubuntu, the first is perhaps more resolvable - immediately upon getting into X we try to open a webcam, but it seems like Ubuntu needs around 60+ seconds before you can access the webcam, perhaps due to upstart daemons or the like - might anyone know if v4l2 is delayed at boot for any reason?
<hitsujiTMO> mikodo: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianKernel 3.2 was shipped with ubuntu 12.04.1                does that answer your question?
<mikodo> hitsujiTMO, Thank you. I am going to have to read up on how grub2 on Debian Testing see's current Ubuntu installs. I will google. Thanks.
<us{0gb> nick Audry_II
<ice9> how to find the installed files of a package?
<hitsujiTMO> ice9: the package is the installer. what exactly do you want to do?
<knightshade> ice9: dpkg -L <package name>
<hitsujiTMO> ice9: w00ps. sorry, misread your question
<mikeit> ice9, go to synaptyc and files
<ice9> mikeit, i want to do it from the cmd
<mikeit> ice9, ?
<pac1> what good are the 12.04-3 checksums if they never match what you download?
<hitsujiTMO> pac1: if they're not matching then there's something wrong with your 12.04.3 iso or you're reading the wrong checksum
<pac1> I've downloaded it several times from several different sources.  the checksum is always the same when I run it but it does not match what's on ubuntu's site.
<pac1> c1feb9cc948bbaedec5765e39ae65c6f *ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<m4t> any ideas what could be causing a ~4s delay between mdadm detection and rootfs mounting in initramfs?
<pac1> vs
<pac1> e2da0d5ac2ab8bedaa246869e30deb71 *ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<hitsujiTMO> pac1: where are you downloading the iso from?
<pac1> ubuntu, and argonne national lab.
<jinppk> Is there anyway to look up when we can expect the 3.12 kernel for 13.10?
<pac1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<hitsujiTMO> pac1: ubuntu might be redirecting you to that server if its the closest.
<pac1> I picked argonne by hand from the mirror list.
<pac1> I'm running the checksums for the 64 bit iso on a 32 bit machine.  That shouldn't make a difference/
<hitsujiTMO> pac1 did you choose argonet as its the physically closest or first on the list?
<pac1> closer than most.
<hitsujiTMO> pac1: pinging us.releases.ubuntu,com gets a response from mirror.anl.gov ( argonne Nat )    you downloaded the isos from the same server.
<hitsujiTMO> pac1: most likely the iso on that server is corrupt
<pac1> hitsujiTMO, thanks.
<pac1> I just downloaded it again and got a different checksum.
<pac1> pinging  releases.ubuntu.com gets me  jogah.canonical.com
<pac1> and the checksum now matches.
<pac1> I made an error somewhere.
<azio_m> I am using mercurial and it's complaining about not having a merging tool: couldn't find merge tool ecmerge
<azio_m> couldn't find merge tool filemerge
<azio_m> couldn't find merge tool gpyfm
<azio_m> couldn't find merge tool kdiff3 … which one should I install?
<FloodBot1> azio_m: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<malaphus> Hi all.  is it possible to set a flag somewhere to permanently disable the "Graph this data..." advertisement in the motd?  At the moment I just update landscapelink.py to remove the line, but updating landscape obviously brings it back.
<vocx> malaphus, what is motd
<malaphus> message of the day?
<vocx> malaphus, is that a program?
<malaphus> are you being smart, or serious? heh
<malaphus> can't tell
<vocx> malaphus, I haven't used Ubuntu in 2 years, I'm just testing it again, so I guess there is a gap in my knowledge.
<vocx> azio_m, I guess install whichever you want. If mercurial asks for it then it should be fine.
<malaphus> its in all linuxes, the message of the day, what you see when you login
<malaphus> such as "Welcome to Ubuntu..." etc
<hitsujiTMO> malaphus: should be an option in sshd-config
<malaphus> its not ssh
<malaphus> its console login, ssh, telnet, anything
<vocx> malaphus, I see. Well, I don't remember reading that expression before.
<vocx> motd sounds like an amalgamation of moot or mod.
<somsip> vocx: its an acronym
<hitsujiTMO> malaphus: you could remove the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d maybe ... it will generate a blank motd then at least. maybe an option in pam to disable it completely
<vocx> somsip, I see that clearly now.
<Danato> whats the command to check my networks cards?
<malaphus> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, I like the landscape info tho, just not the advertisement :P
<malaphus> Danato: ifconfig
<linuxlite1969> hi
<linuxlite1969> i want to install intel graphics is it safe?
<linuxlite1969> i want to install intel graphics is it safe?
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1969: intel graphics are already installed
<linuxlite1969> how come? my linux boottime is so slow
<SickDual> How do I killall Processes in Ubuntu 13.10?
<linuxlite1969> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559046/ this is my display
<linuxlite1969> can u check it <hitsujiTMO>?
<SickDual> Also on youtube after I switch the tab the video goes black
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1969: what cpu do you have?
<linuxlite1969> can u tell me what command to type? <hitsujiTMO>
<linuxlite1969> INTEL
<hitsujiTMO> LinuxGold: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<trav326> Honest tip: Don't use ecryptfs, settle for something better.
<Zeh_Gordinho> Boa noite a todos
<SickDual> anyone?
<leptone> i have a MBP dual booting with 13.1 and mavericks.
<leptone> how can i get R/W privilleges of my machintosh hd file system
<linuxlite1969> <hitsujiTMO> what now?
<Zeh_Gordinho> sorry ... but I don't know enough about macintosh ...
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1969: can you tell me the output of that command
<hitsujiTMO> leptone: http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<leptone> hitsujiTMO, Macintosh HD is already mounted i can move thro the file system but some folders say i dont have privileges
<linuxlite1969> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz  four times
<linuxlite1969> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz  four times hitsujiTMO>
<hitsujiTMO> leptone: you can try remounting as rw:    sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mount/point                but this will fail if journaling is not disabled on the hfs+ partition
<linuxlite1969> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-the-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13-via-repository/ i saw this on the net do you think this will work?
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1969: you already have the drivers installed. they're built into the kernel.
<leptone> i just want to be able to access those folders
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1969: when you say its slow. how exactly is it slow?
<linuxlite1969> about 2 mins before i can see the screen
<linuxlite1969> but sometimes my machine becomes unstable, for example if i open a lot of apps
<leptone> gksudo nautilus
<leptone> ?
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1969: can you run the following: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit                           and can you paste the url it generates
<leptone> hitsujiTMO, gksudo nautilus?
<hitsujiTMO> leptone: is it mounted as rw?
<linuxlite1983> hi guys
<leptone> idk
<leptone> rw is read/write?
<hitsujiTMO> leptone: can you pastebin the output of: mount
<Zeh_Gordinho> yes ... rw usually is read/write
<linuxlite1969> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559083/ <hitsujiTMO>
<leptone> hitsujiTMO, when i ran gksudo nautilus it gave me a file manager window i navagated to macHD and had full permisions.
<linuxlite1983> hi guys how are you? im using linux for maybe 3 months and its good,how about you guys how long are you using your linux os?
<leptone> how do i make my file explorer like this always
<Zeh_Gordinho> in my personal machine I use linux about 2 years ... a lot of distros has past in my machine ...
<leptone> is it a bad idea to give nautilus root permission all the time?
<Zeh_Gordinho> at my work I use dual boot ... windows 7 and kubuntu 12.04 at about a year ...
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1983: can you run: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<knightshade> leptone: yes
<leptone> knightshade, why?
<hitsujiTMO> leptone: yes its a bad idea. unfortunately your issue is a filesystem permission one. so you don't have much of a choice
<leptone> knightshade, i want to be able to access the machintosh HD files
<leptone> how can i configure nautilus to have have/grant acces to the macHD file system without giving it root privilledges all the time?
<linuxlite1983> <hitsujiTMO> the progam is not installed yet sir why?
<knightshade> I've never touched a mac ^^
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1983: i need a pastebin of that file to see if its misconfigured
<KLVTZ> @leptone, couldn't you just chmod -RF 777 the entire hardrive?
<leptone> hitsujiTMO, how can i change the owner of that file system from root to my user
<hitsujiTMO> leptone: you can't without breaking OSX
<linuxlite1983> maybe my partner linuxlite1963 :D
<KLVTZ> ohh wait, without giving it root privileges all the time? Like a temporary access.
<leptone> hitsujiTMO, huh? why not?
<KLVTZ> @hitsuji thanks for clarifying. Wasn't sure..
<linuxlite1983> <hitsujiTMO> mybe its my partner linuxlite 1963
<knightshade> breaking osx sounds good to me :>
<hitsujiTMO> leptone: ubuntu will overwrite its permissions with that of osxs. osx will no longer have permission to access its own files and will fail to load
<Zeh_Gordinho> good night for all ...
<Mark_Kevin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559107/ <hitsujiTMO>
<SickDual> can someone help me?
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1983: ahh sorry
<knightshade> SickDual: How do you know that the video goes black, if you have switched the tab? ^^
<SickDual> knightshade, No lol :) I pause the video go to another tab go back to youtube blank black youtube
<linuxlite1983> <hitsujiTMO> hmmm thats okay sir
<knightshade> SickDual: I think it's a problem with the flash player
<linuxlite1983> <hitsujiTMO> can i play games here in linux guys??
<SickDual> knightshade, Reinstall?
<hitsujiTMO> steam is on linux
<Makavelli> Linuxlite1983: With PlayonLinux and Wine you can
<Makavelli> Linuxlite1983: and Steam
<knightshade> SickDual: You could use the html5 player for youtube
<knightshade> SickDual: just go to youtube.com/html5 and enable it
<linuxlite1983> <Makavelli> hmm i want to play warcraft here and i already have playonlinux how to use it??
<Ari-Yang> http://store.steampowered.com/about/ bottom right, .deb for steam
<Ari-Yang> dat penguin
<knightshade> SickDual: I don't use the flash player anymore, because it's proprietary software and unstable
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: whats on /dev/sda6 ? seems both times that there's a gap in dmesg its mentioned
<ano> Hello, i'm new here :)
<linuxlite1983> me too <ANO>
<Makavelli> Linuxlite1983: Hold on while I get that information.
<ano> First time using both Xubuntu and irc
<ano> N00b
<linuxlite1983> <Ari-Yang> all i need is to install it??
<Mark_Kevin> <hitsujiTMO> ok let me see...
<Makavelli> linuxlite1983: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/manual.html
<Ari-Yang> linuxlite1983: yes, then you'll have steam
<SickDual> knightshade, is there a nother that works?
<leptone> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559118/
<Mark_Kevin> well <hitsujiTMO> is there a terminal command to know whats on /dev/sda6 im googleing but i cant find something
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l                    and: lsblk
<knightshade> SickDual: There are some free projects like gnash and lightspark, but both don't work very well
<hitsujiTMO> leptone: if its mounted as rw already then thats not going ot do anything
<leptone> ok
<Mark_Kevin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559131/ fdisk
<Mark_Kevin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559134/ lsblk
<Mark_Kevin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559134/ lsblk hitsujiTMO>
<Mark_Kevin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559131/ fdisk hitsujiTMO>
<linuxlite1983> <Ari-Yang> i downloaded it 2.2mb then all i need to do is to install it??
<linuxlite1983> <Makavelli> thanks a lot
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: that's your root filesystem. I can only guess that the problem lies with a slow hdd
<Mark_Kevin> im using btrsf 0.9
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: ahh, then the problem lies in a slow hdd with an unstable filesystem :P
<Mark_Kevin> how can i check if my hdd is slow?
<Mark_Kevin> is there a way where i can convert btrsf into ext4 without reinstalling?
<Mark_Kevin> how can i check if my hdd is slow?hitsujiTMO>
<Mark_Kevin> is there a way where i can convert btrsf into ext4 without reinstalling?hitsujiTMO>
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87035/how-to-check-hard-disk-performance
<Mark_Kevin> hitsujiTMO> lemme see. thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: not that i know if. you'd have to rysync or tar the file system from one partition to another
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: once you did that you'd have to reinstall grub to the mbr
<Mark_Kevin> hitsujiTMO> so i guess reinstalling is easier?
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: mutch easier
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: you should also avoid using unstable fielsystems. stick with what works
<Mark_Kevin> dev/sda: Timing cached reads:   4980 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2490.42 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads: 258 MB in  3.01 seconds =  85.81 MB/sec
<Mark_Kevin> hahaha my bad.
<Mark_Kevin> is there a way where i can backup my entire operating system with files and then reinstall? like making my own distro?
<Mark_Kevin> is there a way where i can backup my entire operating system with files and then reinstall? like making my own distro?<hitsujiTMO>
<knightshade> Mark_Kevin: I'd just backup /home and /etc to a different harddrive
<Mark_Kevin> how about all my installed apps?will they be gone?
<wad> I've been trying to get my video driver working better, but after doing a couple of things, I've reverted xorg.conf back to just use fbdev. But now when I log in, my desktop is empty, there is just the purple color. Mouse works, but the sidebar is gone.... what went wrong?
<wolfzrat> hi guys i need some help
<knightshade> Mark_Kevin: yes, you have to reinstall them, but the configuration files for the programs are saved in your home folder and /etc
<wad> Looked in lightdm logs...
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: you could tar it with -ps and --one-file-system maybe
<Mark_Kevin> how about remastersys <hitsujiTMO>?
<somsip> !details | wolfzrat
<ubottu> wolfzrat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wolfzrat> i would love to learn ubuntu in depth,  how do i practice to get good at the terminal
<somsip> !manual | wolfzrat
<ubottu> wolfzrat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hitsujiTMO> Mark_Kevin: i've never met anyone who managed to get a working system with remastersys on their first try
<somsip> wolfzrat: hmm,. Maybe not the best hint. I would just learn as you need to. When you have to do something new, find what you need to use, and read the man to learn more than you need. Rinse and repeat
<Mark_Kevin> i guess i have to reinstall linuxlite. | hitsujiTMO
<wolfzrat> doesnt that come installed in the ubuntu iso
<somsip> wolfzrat: yes. type 'man man'
<dboy> peace
<wolfzrat> ok awesome thanks
<knightshade> wolfzrat: if you want to learn bash scripting, use this guide: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<skrat> alguien habla espa;ol
<somsip> !es | skrat
<ubottu> skrat: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wolfzrat> i dont know what bash is knghtshade but ill look into it
<wolfzrat> thank you
<somsip> !info bash | wolfzrat
<ubottu> wolfzrat: bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-5ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<diavvell> hi
<somsip> wolfzrat: so it's the terminal, or shell, that you are more than likely going to use
<wolfzrat> bash is the terminal, is what your saying
<wolfzrat> ?
<somsip> wolfzrat: the terminal is a X front end that allows you to use a shell. The particular shell interpreter that you are using is probably bash
<wad> When I log in to my Ubuntu 13-10, I get an empty desktop. The bar on the left is gone, and also all the icons. Any ideas what I should google on, to find a solution on how to get them back?
<somsip> wad: this might help http://is.gd/Uqdinx
<wad> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> wad: reset unity
<hitsujiTMO> wad: were you playing with compiz?
<wad> No, I was playing with the video drivers.
<wolfzrat> well im using linux lite which is an ubuntu base distro
<hitsujiTMO> wad: ahh you broke 3d accelleration then
<wad> Well..... this is a new Lenovo IDeaPad y510p
<wad> It has 2 video cards in it, Intel and NVidia.
<wad> The first 200 or so times I booted to Ubuntu, I would only get a blank screen.
<wad> Finally I got a screen, when specifying fbdev in xorg.conf
<wad> So I saved off that xorg.conf, and tried some more things with nvidia drivers.
<hitsujiTMO> wad: unity is 3d accelerated so its not able to render it is the problem.     what exact cpu and gpu do you have?
<SetiAmon> hey my display turns off after awhile of not touching hte keyboard or mouse.i have all the power management settings set to off.anyone here able to help
<wad> That didn't work, so I restored the xorg.conf that did work, uninstalled the packages, unblacklisted stuff in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, reenabled nomodeset in grub, and rebooted..... and now I get an empty desktop.
<wad> Here are the specs for this computer: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<wad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 755M] (rev a1)
<wad> The CPU is an i7
<hitsujiTMO> wad: what version of ubuntu?
<wad> 13.10 64 bit desktop
<wolfzrat> how do I see what bash I have
<hitsujiTMO> wad: did nomodeset work the first time you tried it?
<wad> hitsujiTMO, no
<wad> hitsujiTMO, it got farther, but X will not recognize anything except fbdev.
<wad> I've tried the proprietary NVidia drivers four or five times, the packaged nvidia drivers four or five times, reinstalled the OS from scratch 3 times....
<hitsujiTMO> wad: did you try adjusting the brightness with nomodeset?
<wad> yes
<wad> The screen was just blank. Sometimes lightdm would die off, and I would get console in TTY7
<wad> I have seriously spent probably 20 hours so far, trying to get this to work.
<wad> I tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, too. Same issue.
<wad> I finally had a linux guru friend of mine help me, and together we got fbdev to work. But now I've broken that. *sob*
<wolfzrat> knightshade
<wad> I can restart lightdm, that gets me back to the login screen....
<wad> but when I log in, the desktop is empty.
<wad> Have a mouse, and the default purple desktop background, but that's it.
<SetiAmon> whats best
<SetiAmon> i'm using gdm right now
<hitsujiTMO> wad: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kuledud3> hey, How do i get sound?
<SetiAmon> is there a dm that is superior
<wad> I would *love* to!
<SetiAmon> kuledud3 what is your sound setup
<hitsujiTMO> !best | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kuledud3> I'm using PC Speakers...
<SetiAmon> i mean your source
<SetiAmon> hdmi
<SetiAmon> oh pc speakers
<Kuledud3> i looked through settings but there's no sound option
<SetiAmon> so your using onboard sound.
<hitsujiTMO> wad: from the command line install pastebinit.: sudo apt-get install pastebinit            then     pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wad> already in progress.
<wad> 6559258
<linuxlite1969> hi i love linux
<wad> paste.ubuntu.com/6559258
<Kuledud3> i can't find the option for "Sound"
<wad> hitsujiTMO, can you see the paste?
<hitsujiTMO> wad: your xorg.conf is misconfigured. is that the exact config that your friend did?
<wad> I am pressure sure it is. I could have messed it up somehow, I guess.
<wad> Lemme pastebin it too...
<linuxlite1969> what are the things to do when you are new in linux?\
<Kuledud3> SetiAmon can you help?
<wad> this one is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559262
<wad> hitsujiTMO, it's a pretty vanilla xorg.conf...
<hitsujiTMO> wad: dont pastebin, just rename it: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.doesnt.work.but.ill.keep.it.anyway.so.my.friend.doesnt.feel.useless
<wad> ll
<wad> lol, I've already got a backup of it.
<wad> let me try generating a new one...
<wolfzrat> what happen to the people I was talking too
<hitsujiTMO> wad: get rid of it and restart. then pastebin the new Xorg.0.log again
<whoops`> hi
<wad> ok
<whoops`> which ubuntu version is the best?
<MarGul> I am gonna reinstall my OS and I have ssh-key setup to access my webserver. To copy this key to my "new" OS which one do I copy in ~/.ssh/ ? the id_rsa.pub or id_rsa ?
<hitsujiTMO> whoops`: 8.04
<whoops`> hitsujiTMO no too iold?
<somsip> whoops`: what do you want to use it for?
<whoops`> for hacking and desktop of course
<linuxlite1969> how to see your internet speed in linux?
<k-rad-`> i cannot set admin user in recovery console
<k-rad-`> password
<somsip> whoops`: use current then
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1969: if you want to "test" you're net speed, try speedtest.net
<hitsujiTMO> s/you're/oyour
<linuxlite1983> <hitsujiTMO> hi how to check if i already have a graphics driver??
<linuxlite1969> will i type it on the terminal?
<wad> hitsujiTMO, it didn't generate a new one.
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1983: can you see something on the screen? then you have a graphics driver :P  ....    you can see what the xerver is using in the log: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wad> On reboot, terminal 7 is blank, go graphics.
<hitsujiTMO> wad: dmesg | pastebinit
<wad> hitsujiTMO, 6559278
<linuxlite1983> <hitsujiTMO> what i mean the proper driver
<linuxlite1983> mark_kevin Bakla
<hitsujiTMO> wad: the intel driver is crashing. you may need to install the 13.12 mainline
<hitsujiTMO> wad: the intel driver is crashing. you may need to install the 3.12 mainline
<wad> ah
<wad> Interesting!
<wad> I can exclude it in blacklist.conf
<Mark_Kevin> linuxlite what?
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1969: you'll see exactly whats loaded in the xorg log
<Mark_Kevin> linuxlite1983 icant understand
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1983: you'll see exactly whats loaded in the xorg log
<wad> hitsujiTMO, which driver would I blacklist to prevent that intel driver from loading?
<xzynth> Mark_Kevin hi
<hitsujiTMO> wad: you need it
<Mark_Kevin> <xzynth> hi too
<xzynth> <hitsujiTMO> will i type it on the terminal?
<wad> oh. Hmm. I seem to have screwed this up pretty bad.
<Mark_Kevin> <xzynth> no you should type it in firefox
<linuxlite1983> hitsujiTMO command not found
<hitsujiTMO> was the 755m is a hybrid gpu so it needs the intelgpu
<ripthejacker> Hi all, I have set CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR in /boot/config , but I cannot see it in lsmod.
<wad> ok
<xzynth> <Mark_Kevin> thank you
<hitsujiTMO> linuxlite1983: nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mark_Kevin> lino erroruxlite1983>  probably typ
<ripthejacker> How do I check if a kernel module is loaded, or kernel has that capability?
<wad> hitsujiTMO, I was trying to figure out if it was an "optimus" card or not. Some things I read said it was, others said it wasn't. What do you think?
<Mark_Kevin> linuxlite1983>  probably typo errot
<wad> Well, not "card". Optimus feature, to choose which card to use.
<Mark_Kevin> xzynth no prob
<hitsujiTMO> wad: 500 series and above are optimus
<wad> Ah, okay. So maybe I should do some stuff with bumblebee.
<wad> There is no mention of optimus in the BIOS. Interesting.
<hitsujiTMO> wad: nothings gonna work till you get that intel driver fixed.
<wad> Ah, okay!
<Mark_Kevin> linuxlite1983>  you should paste it in pastbin
<wad> So, interesting. And to fix that, I need a different kernel?
<Mark_Kevin> linuxlite1983  you should paste it in pastbin
<wad> I think I'm using 3.1109-14-generic
<wad> I actually don't know how to change that.
<linuxlite1983> <Mark_Kevin> bakla how?
<wad> I can google that, I guess. Or can you point me to something?
<hitsujiTMO> wad: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.4-trusty/linux-headers-3.12.4-031204-generic_3.12.4-031204.201312081207_amd64.deb
<Mark_Kevin> linuxlite1983 you should pipe it on pastebinint
<hitsujiTMO> wad: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.4-trusty/linux-headers-3.12.4-031204_3.12.4-031204.201312081207_all.deb
<Mark_Kevin> <command> |pastbininit
<Mark_Kevin> <command> |pastbininit linuxlite1983>
<hitsujiTMO> wad: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.4-trusty/linux-image-3.12.4-031204-generic_3.12.4-031204.201312081207_amd64.deb
<hitsujiTMO> wad: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.12.4-031204_3.12.4-031204.201312081207_all.deb
<wad> ok
<hitsujiTMO> wad: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.12.4-031204-generic_3.12.4-031204.201312081207_amd64.deb
<hitsujiTMO> wad: sudo dpkg -i linux-image-3.12.4-031204-generic_3.12.4-031204.201312081207_amd64.deb
<wad> Okay, so that downloads those three packages and installs them.
<hitsujiTMO> wad: once those 3 are installed reboot.
<wad> Awesome.
<jrib>  /b #bash
<wad> hitsujiTMO, I'll give that a try, as soon as I get back from my karate class. (I promote to purple belt today!)
<hitsujiTMO> wad: ofc, if it fails to boot, just choose the old kernel from the grub menu
<wad> hitsujiTMO, if you're not on when I get back, thanks for the help!
<wad> got it
<hitsujiTMO> wad: np
 * wad is afk for an hour or so
<sec_> */5 * * * * cd
<sec_> this cron will run every 5 mins?
<somsip> sec_: yes, but it wont do anything
<sec_> somsip: thanks
<sec_> somsip: how check if one cron running?
<sec_> somsip: i have some crons
<sec_> cron items*
<somsip> sec_: you can see if it runs in /var/log/syslog. You check it's running in ps aux
<Shadowandlight> somehow in the past i blocked phpmyadmin from external access.... any ideas on how to fix that
<somsip> *with 'ps aux'
<sec_> somsip: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Shadowandlight: in the virtualhost config most likely
<Shadowandlight> Ty
<root> hello
<Guest87809> hi
<alexander2550> alexander2550
<gic> wrt to using avahi for hostname resolution .....a box has a 172.24.a.b ip, the second has 172.26.x.y ip ... will the boxes be able to discover each other by hostname?
<d4nd14z> hi all
<Mongo44> Destop/dropped text 4.txt this file won't run in vi.
<Mongo44> Anyone know how to find the correst file address?
<gmachine_24> greetings. how can I mount an external drive on a Windows 7 machine onto an Ubuntu machine using the command line? Samba is installed and all computers etc. show up  during tests
<gmachine_24> also is there anyone here?
<ObrienDave> nope
<gmachine_24> drat
<Ben64> gmachine_24: why command line? it's very easy to do with nautilus
<gmachine_24> Ben64, because using any sort of gui gets me nowhere. I haven't figured out why yet. But I can communicate between the computers using cli in windows 7 and in linux; as I said, I haven't worked out what the problem is with anything other than cli
<gmachine_24> Ben64, e.g. I mapped a drive in an Ubuntu desktop onto my Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit machine but could only do so using the windows cli
<gmachine_24> I've run several/many troubleshooting tests and this is as far as I've gotten
<gmachine_24> the computers are all "there" but Windows computers/drives never show up on the Linux boxes if I click "Network" "Workgroup" etc.
<gmachine_24> in the Linux boxes........ and I can't see the LInux machines from the Windows desktop except via the command line
<killjoy322> get samba installed
<ItsMeLenny> i have this problem with the cinnamon menu https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_kjh0L1etroeXBFZFpnQUlIZmc/edit?usp=sharing
<ItsMeLenny> i'm wondering, because i've installed so much and broken the underlying ubuntu, is there a way i can reset it all, but without losing installed programs such as gimp (and without a format)
<killjoy322> hmm
<killjoy322> try running the apt-get update
<killjoy322> if you havnt already
<killjoy322> sorry apt-get install update
<killjoy322> pop
<kesavan> ubuntu 13.10 fails to load GUI
<kesavan> after update
<jason__> testaroo
<somsip> !test | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jason__> Hi guys, just installed xubuntu because i got sick of windows 7 being an unoptimized shiteroo
<jason__> oh thanks guys ill do that to test next time my bad
<killjoy322> no
<jason__> but uh, i load up my friend and yours the terminal,
<jason__> and if i lick any of the submenus, the thing crashes saying input/output error
<killjoy322> restart
<jason__> Anyone else ever experienced such madness?
<jason__> restarted many times negro
<jason__> #test
<killjoy322> i had the same issues with the linux mint and i restarted then ran the update
<jason__> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jason__> alright, and how did you solve this
<jason__> explain your method
<killjoy322> i took out the cd and restarted the system then once back into it i ran the sudo apt-get install update
<jason__> damn
<killjoy322> from the terminal
<jason__> you use that room permission
<ItsMeLenny> whats the way to roll back a package to the latest repo version rather than a local version
<jason__> im a pretty sudo guy myself
<jason__> root*
<somsip> ItsMeLenny: what do you mean by a 'local version' ?
<killjoy322> o.0\
<killjoy322> well if your root then ignore the sudo
<ItsMeLenny> somsip, like a version that comes up in the local section of synaptic, either something ive installed from a .deb or something ive had a newer repo of but then deleted the repo
<jason__> hey killjoy?
<killjoy322> yes
<jason__> Are you per chance, suicidal?
<killjoy322> not today
<jason__> good cuz world ur oyster
<jason__> go skydiving
<somsip> ItsMeLenny: remove the deb or use !ppa-purge to tidy things up
<killjoy322> i dont trust planes
<kesavan> is anyone face GUI loading issue eaerlier?
<killjoy322> agree with somsip
<kesavan> desktop manager fails to load
<ItsMeLenny> somsip, thanks, i'll see what comes of
<somsip> ItsMeLenny: np
<jason__> yes thank you chanserv im happy to be back
<jason__> alright
<jason__> so where can i find the ppa overview page?
<somsip> !ppa | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jason__> !ppa
<somsip> jason__: that bot will not repeat the same hint too quickly
<killjoy322> indeed
<jason__> so what do i do to find this hting
<jason__> the bot said !ppa
<jason__> but the terminal says that shit doesnt exist
<xangua> !language | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<somsip> jason__: no. I type !ppa, the bot gave you a URL to follow, and please stop swearing
<jason__> this somsip bot is ridiculously smart, damnnnn
<jason__> i mean
<jason__> wowwwwww
<jason__> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jason__> ubottu dont worry about me my friend
<ubottu> jason__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<killjoy322> lol
<jason__> holy fuck i swear to god the bots are talking like right to me
<SickDual> Is there a Skype irc channel?
<jason__> this is messed
<jason__> i mean
<jason__> wow
<FloodBot1> jason__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> jason__: last warning about the bots or the ops get called in
<somsip> jason__: ...warning about the language...
<jason__> hey dont worry somsip bot I've just never seen an AI that can respond so fluidly to me , sorry about the language somsip
<jason__> so dearest somsip bot, want to tell me how to open up the ppa overview? ill give you a hug
<jason__> that's worth maybe litecoin on the black market right now, for comparisons sake
<jason__> 5 litecoin id say
<ObrienDave> somsip is NOT a bot. silly person
<jason__> he said he was
<jason__> and he talks in red letters too....
<ObrienDave> jason__, so does EVERYONE using your nick in the message. sheesh
<jason__> ObrienDave testttt
<jason__> didnt work for me....
<jason__> how do i change my nick, so that it isnt the like, auto set one
<ObrienDave> *rolls eyes and walks away*
<jason__> That didn't render as an emoticon honey, try again.
<ItsMeLenny> somsip, ppa purge failed me
<ItsMeLenny> oh wait, maybe not
<somsip> ItsMeLenny: this was a package you installed from a PPA?
<ItsMeLenny> somsip, yeah, but i think it worked actually
<somsip> ItsMeLenny: ok
<ItsMeLenny> also, is there a way to disable searching for translations
<somsip> ItsMeLenny: under what circumstanmces does that happen?
<ItsMeLenny> every single thing, because it searches for AU translations which is rediculous
<ItsMeLenny> in fact, the ppa purge didnt work
<jason__> hey mr somsip, who may or may not be a bot, could you explain to me, how i find a ppa's location, if it isnt listed on the launchpad site?
<somsip> ItsMeLenny: I have no idea what you mean about translations
<somsip> Unfortunately PPAs come with the warning. See !PPA
<jason__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jason__> !ppa
<ItsMeLenny> oh is he a bot
<ItsMeLenny> that explains it
<jason__> mr somsip where am i supposed to be inputting this :!ppa"
<jason__> yeah he told me he was a bot so i don't know
<jason__> would make sense though, he doesn't like, speak naturally, i guess
<anon12> What is the support for optimus on Ubuntu 13.10?
<somsip> !bumblebee | anon12
<somsip> anon12: so I believe you need to look into bumblebee. Can't help you any more with that though
<jason__> my somsip, please help me, where do i type in this !"x" command?
<whoops`> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jason__> !ppa
<anon12> somsip, Do you mean Ubuntu has not yet patched the kernel to handle the issue?
<whoops`> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<somsip> jason__: no, I won't help you. You're clearly trolling.
<jason__> Why am i clearly trolling
<whoops`> somsip IMON u r troll!!!!
<whoops`> IMO
<whoops`> jason__ is a normal user
<jason__> I'm trying to install my favourite browser, nightly, well, i guess it's like, a version of firefox so to speak
<jason__> and It doesnt have an executable in the tarbag, or a .sh, and ive googled everything, but now I just need to know how to get the !addppa thing to work
<jason__> but if you think i'm trolling yolo, whatever, back to google
<whoops`> somsip help him!!!
<somsip> anon12: like I said, I can't help you more with that. I've seen people with optimus issues on here, but never had anything to do with it
<jason__> It's cool, whatever, Can't say it's my choice but it's not like he's paid to help me
<whoops`> jason__: make && make install
<jason__> can you be more indepth? ive never used a *nix like before, im coming straight from windows
<jason__> everything i know about linux is in my last hour of internet history, and it didnt cover "make && make install"
<jason__> thanks for trying, though
<whoops`> jason__: you downloaded sources for compiling ;]
<anon12> somsip, Is Canonical planning on supporting Optimus at any point in the future?
<jason__> uh, sure, right
<jason__> sources
<jason__> so what does make && make install mean?
<whoops`> or wtite apt-get install firefox in console
<whoops`> run console
<jason__> oh its a terminal command
<jason__> oops...
<whoops`> now go to folder "cd /path/to/app"
<whoops`> ./configure
<whoops`> make
<whoops`> make install
<whoops`> or download binary ;]
<jason__> no such file or directory for path to app
<whoops`> lol
<whoops`> u r lame
<jason__> oh
<jason__> alright
<jason__> sorry, ill go to google then, thanks for your time though
<whoops`> i can give you correct link
<whoops`> to firefox
<jason__> i thought it was /path/to/app?
<jason__> oh, should i be making a directory called /path/to/app?
<gustav___> Where can I find status on X11 support in future Ubuntu versions?
<whoops`> in your asshole
<whoops`> :D
<gustav___> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<whoops`> gustav___ joke lol
<mdk-joy> ?
<kevin__> a
<jennie> Hello Walex
<vs73nx> hello my wireless suddenly died on my computer... it was working perfectly untill it suddenly died. lan works but wireless doesnt.
<gustav___> vs73nx: Did you flip some kind of hardware switch?
<jason__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jason__> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<vs73nx> ahh i was flicked... i didn't flick it but something did... thanks and sorry for wasting your time.
<vs73nx> *it
<somsip> gustav___: good call!
<SonikkuAmerica> "Ah! I flicked myself, that was my problem all along!" :)
<ObrienDave> TMI ;P
<jason__> so i'm trying to install a PPA, but i keep getting "no trusted keys found" during the whole gpg thing
<whoops`> u  r lame
<jason__> any ideas?
<k0d3g3ar> lame
<tucemiux> !post
<Beldar> jason__, what's the ppa?
<tucemiux> !past
<tucemiux> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> jason__: If you get "no ultimately trusted keys found" it'll find its own key all on its lonesome. Just [ sudo apt-get update ] and make sure there are no errors/
<jason__> uh the ppa for nightly, the giregox build
<jason__> firefox*
<Beldar> jason__, If you installed with add ppa it should set the ppa.
<Beldar> key
<jason__> im updating it now, seems to be working....
<tucemiux> ubottu thank you!
<Beldar> jason__, Whenever you add to the sources you run a update.
<Saberu> hey guys
<Saberu> how do i find an apt-get repository in china?
<jason__> okay so the ppa updated
<kimiamania> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jason__> whats the next step to get this browser working?
<Beldar> Saberu, run software-properties-gtk set the repo first tab-download from
<Saberu> ok thanks
<Saberu> man
<Saberu> i dont even have that
<Saberu> and downloading anything is a bitch right now :/
<Saberu> isnt there a repo list on the internet?
<Beldar> Saberu, use nicks here, don't have what?
<babinlonston> While im adding this sudo apt-add-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0, PPA Repository  its asking me to Press enter , how can i Automate without asking to Press Enter
<Ben64> watch the language in here, Saberu
<Ben64> Saberu: and this might be want you're looking for --- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Saberu> i dont have the software-properties-gtk installed
<Saberu> ok thanks
<Beldar> Saberu, run software-properties-gtk  in the terminal to pull up software sources, first tab download fro.
<ObrienDave> babinlonston, it's a safety feature. gives you a chance to abort
<Beldar> Saberu, In general run here means in the terminal
<babinlonston> ObrienDave: how to bypass it ? cos i need to write a script to automate everything
<kevin__> Is the internet on the blink right now?
<Beldar> kevin__, Yeah we can't even see you.
<ObrienDave> babinlonston, sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0
<Tryndamere> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out which one to use. Webmin or Zentyal, Zentyal looks good but I am wondering if its uses more resources or not?
<Ben64> Tryndamere: i think webmin is dead now
<shadej> hi all
<bazhang> !ebox | Tryndamere
<ubottu> Tryndamere: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Tryndamere> Hi, Ben64 it looks alive to me.
<kevin__> really? am invisible wow cool
<Ben64> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bazhang> Tryndamere, ^
<Tryndamere> Okay thanks
<Tryndamere> Any links to help install Zentyal on a ubuntu server?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal   Tryndamere
<shadej> I was playing a game yesterday (the softwares works at full screen) but after that my screen is not normal there is black side bar on left and right hand side of the screen. what to do?
<bazhang> shadej, via wine?
<shadej> bazhang: yea
<bazhang> check the appdb and join #winehq shadej
<bazhang> !appdb | shadej
<ubottu> shadej: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<h0rrorvacui> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<h0rrorvacui> !systemd
<h0rrorvacui> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> h0rrorvacui, using /msg ubottu
<h0rrorvacui> I'm done, just curious about bot functionality.
<Tryndamere> That article seems pretty outdated. You sure?
<Tryndamere> What? lol why did someone PM me asking for my ASL?
<Sebastien> LOL
<Sebastien> with your league of legend nick, i would not :D
<Sebastien> this champ is awesome :)
<Tryndamere> :)
<Tryndamere> Would it be safe to follow this instead? http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Documentation/Community/Installation/InstallationGuide
<ColdKeyboard> Hey guys I'm about to install dualboot win7x64-Ubuntu12.10 I have about 20GB of free space on SSD drive and tons of GBs on spin drive. Could you guide me how should I set-up root partition, /home, swap and etc? Should my swap be on SSD or on spin drive? (btw I have about 12GB of ram so I guess swap should be 2xRAM) :)
<ObrienDave> ColdKeyboard, with 12GB ram, I seriously doubt you'll need a swap
<somsip> ColdKeyboard: from what I understand, don't swap on SSD and with that RAM you may need no awap at all. The 2x recommendation is really for lower levels of RAM unless you are doing lots of heavy stuff like video processing, etc
<bazhang> just enough to hibernate I would imagine should do it
<ColdKeyboard> Ok thank you. I guess I don't intend to hibernate, but even if I do how much space would I need?
<ObrienDave> 1.1 to 1.25X RAM sould be enough
<swapnilz> any know about software repository in ubuntu
<ColdKeyboard> And then I should create one / partition on SSD and make it 20GB and maybe later symlink media files to spin drive
<ClientAlive> I'm installing redmine on ubuntu 13.10 using this instructions: http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/HowTo_Install_Redmine_on_Ubuntu_step_by_step  <- everything was going well until I got to the part about editing passenger.conf. There is no passenger.conf at the path indicated in the instruction; and, based on the mention of other content in the file to place the edit into, I get the impression there should be, and it should have some
<ClientAlive> content in it already. What do I do? Anyone can help me?
<FloodBot1> ClientAlive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swapnilz> how to create software repository in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ppa | swapnilz
<ubottu> swapnilz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<whoops`> mkdir sodt_repos
<whoops`> or touch soft_repos
<whoops`> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<whoops`> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<swapnilz> @ubottu: thanks
<swapnilz> But I want to create centralize repository
<whoops`> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<swapnilz> ok
<ObrienDave> swapnilz, you can create your own PPA at launchpad
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/
<ColdKeyboard> So I'm about to create the partitions. 20GB / partition on SSD | Spin Drive -> 1.25xRAM swap and big partition for media. Am I missing something or do you have a better suggestion? :)
<ObrienDave> put your /home on spin drive
<ColdKeyboard> ObrienDave: How much GB should I create for /home ?
<ObrienDave> as much as you like
<Tryndamere> Damnit
<Tryndamere> zentyal doesn't support 13.01 does it? or "raring"
<kevin__> Whats the best way to create a Partition to put all your downloads in on Ubuntu 13.10?
<energizer1> varunendra: varunendra!
<Tryndamere> Which version should a ubuntu servr be on?
<whoops`> kevin__ fdisk ot cfdisk
<kevin__> insnt fdisk Format Disk?
<whoops`> no...
<whoops`> cfdisk is easier
<Tryndamere> whoops`: why did you ask me for my asl? lol
<whoops`> Tryndamere why not?
<Bauer> guys, how do I disable users in Ubuntu? I have a child account I created in GUI, and I want to disable it (not delete) for the time being - how to do that? GUI is very limited
<Tryndamere> lol
<varunendra> Yup, I'm here energizer1 :)
<whoops`> Bauer just change password
<Bauer> whoops`: the account is passwordless
<whoops`> Bauer why you want block your child account? :(
<whoops`> so make password, lol
<Bauer> whoops`: because he itentionally used the power button to turn off the pc, 3 mins after I asked not to do it again :P
<whoops`> forgive him!
<Bauer> not this time lol, he will learn there are consequences to his actions :P
<Tryndamere> Which ubuntu server version should I be on? Looks like the latest isnt support much... zentyal certainly isnt supported ;/
<energizer1> varunendra: you once helped me with some wifi issues. Now I'm having some more. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193056
<energizer1> varunendra: none of that paste means anything to me-- im not even sure what i did
<Bauer> whoops`: btw perhaps you know also of any parental control tools on linux? on the windows PCs I have a pretty good tools in windows 8, including curfew time tools which are very handy :)
<lachvalk> If it's a gnome bug in v2.4, but maybe not in v2.5, and there isn't a ubuntu package > v2.4, whose bug is it?
<varunendra> energizer1, chili555 is the best person on ubuntuforums for wifi issues and my guru for the same :). I'll subscribe to the thread and see if I have something to add.
<energizer1> varunendra: cool. thanks brother.
<varunendra> np :)
<varunendra> energizer1, I think you should also post the diagnostics results of "wireless_script" in your post there. The wireless_script : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<swapnilz> @ObrienDav thanks
<Bauer> Why is the nanny package not available on repositories for 13.10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls#Nanny
<energizer1> varunendra: posted. thanks
<ObrienDave> Bauer, interesting, others have been asking the same question
<ObrienDave> seems like no updates in almost 3 years
<Bauer> sad, in some aspects linux still falls behind MS's pile of crap
<ObrienDave> well, this is true, but it's FREE
<kevin__> Whats the best Kernel to upgrade to if youre using Ubuntu 13.10
<koyetsu> windows? hehe
<somsip> kevin__: current
<kevin__> which is the current one?
<ObrienDave> oh no, the somsip bot replies ;P
<saleniex> hi! Does anyone know why in 'ps aux' output for particular user there is user id displayed instead of user name?
<somsip> !info linux-image
<danny> hey trying to figure out witch wireless hardware i have whats the command for that i believe its something like lcpi
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.14.15 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<kevin__> Oh youre talking the current Distro Kernel?
<kevin__> that has u Kernel Panicking all over the place
<kevin__> and so it the upgrade to 3.12.
<linu> hi all i got this below error while executing g_multi gadget module, http://pastebin.com/mwxhHnkw can you help me to solve this issues
<Shadowandlight> how do i limit a user to a certain directory for FTP?
<Saberu> i just installed opencl for my AMD card/ati driver and its not detecting it
<Saberu> when i try and compile a software from source it says opencl not found
<saleniex> Shadowandlight: what FTP server are you using?
<Shadowandlight> proftpd
<Saberu> xorg is crashing linux on startup
<jennie> Saberu have you tried installing driver from AMD ?
<saleniex> Shadowandlight: DefaultRoot config option
<Shadowandlight> saleniex: i have that enabled... i guess i need to assign there home directory in ubuntu
<Shadowandlight> what if the home directory needs to be accessible by others??
<Shadowandlight> if i sudo chown user:user /path/to/home/directory/
<Shadowandlight> will it lock out others?>
<saleniex> Shadowandlight: it depends on direcotry mode not only ownershipp
<saleniex> Shadowandlight: if you need one directory to be accessible by manu users maybe it is a good idea to make one outside particular user's home directory
<abhiinq> hi. my i installed filezilla on new lubuntu 13.10. but filezilla do not show sftp protocol option.
<abhiinq> help please
<Shawn1963> hello everyone
<Shawn1963> Got a little problem with my install
<saleniex> abhiinq: i believe sftp is ssh file transfer protocol. in browser you migth be looking for ftps - ftp over ssl
<somsip> abhiinq: in Site Manager, the dropdown for Protocol should give you FTP and SFTP.
<Guest207> Installed newer Kernel 3.12.1 so far so good no Kernel Panics
<abhiinq> saleniex: Whenever I am doing the same thing in opensuse, the filezilla shows the ftp sftp and other option at the little arrow drop down button besides "Quckconnect" button. I am doing this on opensuse. But here in lubuntu filezilla do not show sftp option.
<aaas> so the headset didn't break?
<abhiinq> somsip: yes site managen shows it. but in suse the little arrow drop down shows it too.
<abhiinq> somsip: thanks.
<Shawn1963> I just install Pinguy on this machine but unlike my desktop this one decides it wants to boot to the grub.  I can reboot but it goes back to the grub.  Anyone might know what's causing that?
<saleniex> abhiinq: are filezilla versions same?
<abhiinq> saleniex: no idea. can not check now. will check it later if versioning is different. thanks for you time.
<erikpukinskis> Hi all! Does anyone have any ideas why the install option would be missing from an ubuntu live usb key? I can't find any internet. My BIOS is recognizing the hard drive. That's the only thing that I can figure out to check!
<erikpukinskis> sorry, "I can't find anything on the internet"
<Shawn1963> erikpukinskis, :  I found this..  http://askubuntu.com/questions/127240/missing-launcher-after-12-04-upgrade
<coldkeyboard> Ok, I installed ubuntu on ssd drive. root is on ssd. 15GB swap on spin drive and /home is also on spin drive. I don't know what have I done wrong but in some occasions it looks like some applications hang or take too long to repond. Like firefox when it was syncing bookmarks, or software center can't open Pidgin more info window and etc.
<coldkeyboard> Any ideas to what have I done wrong here? :\
<jennie_> This is my printer's driver for linux canon lbp2900B http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0100459601.html and here  is installation instructions http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559891/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559954/ , I have completed all instructions successfully but it is not printing, please help
<assistente> hi to all! i followed this guide to customize a licvecd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but when i boot the cd the network don't work. what is bad?
<coldkeyboard> I installed ubuntu on ssd drive. root is on ssd. 15GB swap on spin drive and /home is also on spin drive. I don't know what have I done wrong but in some occasions it looks like some applications hang or take too long to repond. Like firefox when it was syncing bookmarks, or software center can't open Pidgin more info window and etc.
<coldkeyboard> Any ideas to what have I done wrong here? :\
<Shawn1963> hey erik did you see my link??
<Shawn1963> I saw something similar a couple of weeks ago.
<Shawn1963> the install launcher is there just that the icon is gone.
<koolatron1> Hey folks.  I have a simple question involving process supervision: i have a (very) simple webservice process that needs to start at boot and restart in the event of a process hang or sanity check failure.  upstart and runit look doable, but also a little heavyweight for my needs.  Is there a third option that doesn't involve me writing my own supervisor?
<saleniex> koolatron1: it depends on how you detect failure of supervised process
<iSaleK> I installed ubuntu on ssd drive. root is on ssd. 15GB swap on spin drive and /home is also on spin drive. I don't know what have I done wrong but in some occasions it looks like some applications hang or take too long to repond. Like firefox when it was syncing bookmarks, or software center can't open Pidgin more info window and etc.
<koolatron1> saleniex: only two conditions — either the process hangs or a simple sanity check (which can be located in the run script) fails
<koolatron1> and honestly, the sanity checks are optional but desired
<somsip> iSaleK: you could try running iowait and seeing if you have issues reading from a drive?
<ObrienDave> iSaleK, can you imgur a screenshot of gparted?
<ObrienDave> iSaleK, hang on, i assume the install works, btw
<saleniex> koolatron1: what are the indications of process is hang? Ether process stops completely or it still in process list but fails to do correctly its business logic
<assistente> hi to all! i followed this guide to customize a licvecd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but when i boot the cd the network don't work. what is bad?
<koolatron1> saleniex: stops completely.  i'm filing "fails to do its business logic" under the term "sanity check failure"
<Ben64> !work | assistente
<ubottu> assistente: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<koolatron1> saleniex: i have the option of returning a "service down" response if the business logic is out to lunch
<Shadowandlight> $ git clone git://github.com/opensourcehacker/sevabot.gitCloning into 'sevabot'...
<Shadowandlight> fatal: unable to connect to github.com:
<Shadowandlight> github.com[0: 192.30.252.129]: errno=Connection timed out
<mssmss> Hello..
<Shadowandlight> any idea whats wrong with my request?
<koolatron1> saleniex: that's out of the scope of the supervisor though
<mssmss> Need some help with UFW on Ubuntu12.04...
<Ben64> Shadowandlight: looks like you have an internet problem, but this isn't the right area for help on it
<mssmss> Hopefully someone can help...
<mssmss> Using 12.04 Edubuntu with 32 LTSP clients...
<somsip> Shadowandlight: just worked fine here so your DNS is playing up
<Ben64> !details | mssmss
<ubottu> mssmss: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tomboy64> ye
<mssmss> trying to use UFW to block HTTPS access to facebook ... not successful so far ..
<mssmss> Any uideas ?
<tomboy64> yesterday's update of chromium broke all kinds of stuff. sites don't load, interaction with flash is a mess and frequently tabs crash.
<tomboy64> how do i downgrade to the version before and prevent upgrading?
<asad2005> I have installed win 8 on a second drive, i have disconnected all other drives before installing including ubuntu os drive but now i can boot with MB boot menue will boot-repair fix the problem?
<somsip> mssmss: if they all route DNS requests through the one server, can't you put a blocking entry for facebook.com, etc?
<saleniex> koolatron1: in that case i'd go for small script to check process and restart service and run it from crontab
<shancf> hi
<shancf> everybody
<ObrienDave> tomboy64, what version are you running?
<Tryndamere> Anyone else uses webmin?
<jennie_> I am running 13.10 This is my printer's driver for linux canon lbp2900B http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0100459601.html and here  is installation instructions http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559891/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6559954/ , I have completed all instructions successfully but it is not printing
<Tryndamere> I mean
<Ben64> Tryndamere: as you were told earlier, webmin isn't supported on ubuntu
<mssmss> DNS server is not in my control...
<Tryndamere> Anyone else uses zentyal?
<asad2005> fdisk -l doesnot show the win8 drive though
<Tryndamere> Yeah, typo, ben
<Tryndamere> lol
<koolatron1> saleniex: that makes sense.  thanks for the input; i was about to invest in using ruinit, but the service process itself is so small it hardly felt worth it
<Beldar> asad2005, This a all msdos setup, no uefi?
<Beldar> no gpt?
<somsip> mssmss: I imagined on LTSP that the Edubuntu machine would act as the gateway for the clients? So you could run DNS if you wanted to. But maybe that's not the best solution...
<Tryndamere> I'm just trying to get these two features from the software. Users & Groups: Assign users to a directory, and opening ports
<asad2005> Beldar: uefi
<Beldar> asad2005, How about gpt?
<asad2005> I think this default for win8 yes
<mssmss> somsip: you are right, DNS server is outside our network...
<Ben64> mssmss: couldn't you add facebook.com to the hosts file and point it to a bogus ip?
<Tryndamere> Is zentyal-users what I want? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/zentyal.html
<asad2005> Beldar: How about disabling secure boot from MB will it solve the problem
<mssmss> I used UFW in Ubuntu to reject all connections to facebook's IPs ...but it does not seem to be working ..
<Ben64> mssmss: facebook has many ips
<mssmss> For eg: ufw reject to 204.15.20.0/22
<mssmss> Am I doing this right ?
<asad2005> Beldar: I mean will make ubuntu fdisk -l see the drive?
<Beldar> asad2005, If you want exact bootrepair info the develper has a thread at the ubuntu forums. However, not sure I would have the drives unplugged, you just want to install correctly, the bootrepair may clean up any anomalies.
<Ben64> mssmss: that is one block that facebook controls
<mssmss> I did it for all the facebook blocks ..
<Beldar> asad2005, You seen the uefi wiki?
<Ben64> mssmss: can you ping 204.15.20.237
<asad2005> Beldar: But if fdisk -l doesnot see the drive how will boor-repair fix it
<mssmss> yes I can ping  204.15.20.237
<Tryndamere> What is LDAP? I read wikipedia on it but does it have to do with the feature I want: manage users on server?
<Ben64> mssmss: then you didn't block it correctly
<Beldar> asad2005, you will have to stick to my answers and questions.
<mssmss> Ben64: I also have [59] 204.15.20.0/22             REJECT IN   Anywhere
<Beldar> asad2005, In other words piling questions that come to mind gets things mixed up.
<mssmss> so, why is it not blocking ?
<asad2005> Beldar: I did not see the wiki is this an ubuntu wiki
<tomboy64> ObrienDave: Version 31.0.1650.63 Ubuntu 12.04 (31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~20131204.1)
<Beldar> !uefi | asad2005
<ubottu> asad2005: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ObrienDave> tomboy64, same here, no issues
<tomboy64> :/
<Beldar> asad2005, here is an excellent thread on uefi installs. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<asad2005> Beldar: ok thanks i will read these and see
<Ben64> mssmss: i don't use ufw, but you should check the documentation for the correct syntax
<ObrienDave> tomboy64, ahh, you on Ubuntu 12.04?
<mssmss> Ben64: Thought I did ....but thanks .. I will check again ...
<Ben64> tomboy64: someone was in here earlier with problems with the latest chromium too...
<Beldar> asad2005, So here is the bootrepair developers thread, you will notice the bootinfo summary is used, when you run it it generates a url, save that every time. If you have a problem this thread is a great place to address it with the summary posted. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Ben64> tomboy64: what cpu do you have
<ObrienDave> Ben64, same version here, no issues except i'm on 13.10
<Ben64> ObrienDave: i'm thinking its a cpu issue
<erikpukinskis1> Shawn1963: Thanks! I had seen that I think, but I will try mucking around with unity and see if that helps.
<ObrienDave> could be, thinking 12.04 might be a bit old for newest Chrome. could be wrong on that ;)
<Ben64> no... not distro..
<Ben64> i'm on 12.04 and the latest chromium and chrome both work fine
<ObrienDave> k
<Shadowandlight> why is this failing ?
<Shadowandlight>  curl -L -o virtualenv.py https://raw.github.com/pypa/virtualenv/master/virtualenv.py
<Shadowandlight>   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<Shadowandlight>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<Shadowandlight> 100 97400  100 97400    0     0   321k      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  367k
<Beldar> !pastebin | Shadowandlight
<ubottu> Shadowandlight: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> Shadowandlight: this really is not the correct channel to diagnose your internet connectivity problems, try ##networking perhaps
<Shadowandlight> its not a net issue AFAIK
<Shadowandlight> http://privatepaste.com/ea90557e62
<Shadowandlight> im on the same network now
<somsip> Shadowandlight: unless you've made sure you have the right python version to support the current version of virtualenv, you might be having problems becuase of that
<assistente> Ben64, is quite simple... is i boot the standard livecd, network come up and takes ip from dhcp, and default router and dns. If i boot the customized cd ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ) the network don't come up
<erikpukinskis1> On the LiveCD there's supposed to be an "install ubuntu" option on the desktop, right?
<osubuntu^android> Of course
<osubuntu^android> If not the cd is broken
<erikpukinskis1> Mine (usb key) doesn't have one.
<erikpukinskis1> I can't figure it out.
<osubuntu^android> Try re installing iso
<osubuntu^android> Or use the first boot menu
<Beldar> erikpukinskis1, Have you checked the sum of the ISO?
<erikpukinskis1> There's no boot menu either… it just goes straight into the desktop
<osubuntu^android> You should selete install ubuntu from the dialog
<tomboy64> ObrienDave: yes, 12.04.
<osubuntu^android> Oh
<Shadowandlight> any ideas on how to fix this http://privatepaste.com/ea90557e62 somsip
<osubuntu^android> Check MD5 or SHA256 checksum
<Beldar> tomboy64, And you used a usb loader or dd?
<tomboy64> yeben AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor
<erikpukinskis1> osubuntu^android: OK, I will try it
<tomboy64> oops
<tomboy64> Ben64: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor
<tomboy64> Beldar: beg your pardon?
<Beldar> tomboy64, wrong nick sorry
<Beldar> erikpukinskis1, check the sum of the iso/
<Ben64> tomboy64: could you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<tomboy64> sec
<osubuntu^android> cat /dev/null
<Corberius> excuse me, is Unetbootin working for Ubuntu 12.04.3? i can't make boot kxstudio. I only can see the a clean terminal screen.
<osubuntu^android> Use 13.10
<tomboy64> Ben64: http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/wgetpaste-2.23.tar.bz2
<tomboy64> whoa there
<tomboy64> ben64: http://bpaste.net/show/157806/
<ObrienDave> Corberius, been having trouble with unetbootin, suggest full fat32 format on USB stick. uncheck quick format
<Corberius> ObrienDave, i used gparted for format it as fat32, and unetbootin for linux. i will try to format it by the console. Thanks :)
<assistente> if i boot the standard livecd, network come up and takes ip from dhcp, and default router and dns. If i boot the customized cd ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ) the network don't come up. someone can help me to understand why?
<Corberius> assistente, i think you should check the name of your network device, it used to be 'eth0', maybe it changed when you customized it.
<assistente> Corberius, no, is eth0
<Corberius> assistente, i can't help so, gl ;)
<assistente> is a xubuntu
<AndreasLutro> I'm working on a deploy/install shell script, and for some reason the shell just hangs after "a2ensite default" - any ideas?
<tomboy64> Beldar: Ben64 so far today it seems to have been a case of windowsiness. e.g. shutting it down yesterday and booting it up this morning seems to have "fixed" the problems.
<Corberius> assistente, i had the same problem, the name was the problem, it becomes 'enp3s0'
<AndreasLutro> ah wait nevermind.
<iSaleK> Is there a way I can move /home to / partition if they are different? I made /home on spin drive but I would like to move it to ssd drive to increase speed :)
<ObrienDave> iSaleK, you said you only had 20GB free on SSD
<iSaleK> ObrienDave,  yes, that's true
<osubuntu^android> /home is a partition?!
<Ben64> it can be osubuntu^android
<osubuntu^android> Of course
<Ben64> iSaleK: you should look into making /tmp tmpfs, and putting firefox's cache there. should speed that up
<osubuntu^android> Bit he said something is mounted at /home
<Shadowandlight> any ideas on how to fix this http://privatepaste.com/ea90557e62
<ObrienDave> iSaleK, that's getting a little tight for a full install with separate partitions
<jmgk> hi
<iSaleK> Ben64, is there a tutorial on how to do that?
<Ben64> Shadowandlight: try ##python ??
<iSaleK> ObrienDave, I see. I hate to see that some of the programs like firefox run (start) slower on ubuntu than win because of this... (at least I think it's because of that)
<Ben64> iSaleK: i'm sure there is somewhere
<assistente> Corberius, the name of network inferface?
<Tryndamere> how much ram is 116932K
<osubuntu^android> You should have swapped
<iSaleK> Ben64, Could you at least point me what to look for?
<Corberius> assistente, hehe, yeah
<ObrienDave> Tryndamere, about 115MB
<Tryndamere> Oh so not that much yes?
<Ben64> iSaleK: i put this in my fstab to make /tmp part of ram -- tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<Ben64> iSaleK: then find some page that explains how to move cache to another location
<luc4> Hello! Anyone experiencing troubles with chromium 31?
<whoops`> luc4 use firefox
<ObrienDave> luc4, seems a bunch of people are. no issues here
<Ben64> luc4: what cpu?
<luc4> Ben64: intel core 2 duo.
<Ben64> luc4: running 64 bit?
<luc4> Ben64: no, 32
<Ben64> oh
<luc4> Ben64: completely stuck, I can't open any page.
<Ben64> i'm thinking they changed something that uses a newer cpu instruction, so people with older cpus fail
<ObrienDave> luc4, suggest a remove and reinstall
<luc4> ObrienDave: you mean simply with apt-get?
<ObrienDave> sure
<iSaleK> "'precise' is no longer under development.." I keep getting this error way to often. I installed the 12.04 2hours ago and I've seen this message about 10times by now. Now I get it when I try to add new application in the startup applications. :\
<luc4> ObrienDave: same as before.
<ObrienDave> Ben64, have you been keeping track of CPUs vs. Chrome issues? seems like you have a good idea there :)
<Ben64> ObrienDave: just started, gonna need a lot more data points
<Ben64> i had this problem before with flash plugin on an old amd64 3200+, was missing an instruction that newer ones had, and so it crashed
<Ben64> luc4: can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<luc4> Ben64: http://pastebin.kde.org/poxy66wiz
<ObrienDave> Ben64, yea, i remember something like that quite a while ago
<assistente> i have 2 problem with a xubuntu customized livecd: 1) /etc/resolv.conf is not created by dhcp  2) volume control on the xfree taskbar don't work. howto fix? i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<esebelle> what's a command I can use if I want to recursively delete every file in my system, including essential system files?
<jmgk> esebelle:  why would you want to do that?
<jmgk> is that a joke?
<jmgk> Better reinstall the whole thing
<esebelle> mad at computer
<esebelle> want to punish it
<jmgk> ?
<Saberu> am i right that trying to run multiple GPU`s with Ubuntu server (instead of desktop) was a bad idea?
<Saberu> ie trying to run them with a default xdm
<Saberu> i assume ubuntu desktop will automatically set it up for me whereas with default xdm it probably requires manual settings
<ObrienDave> esebelle, no one here will tell you that command. (responsible people anyways)
<knightshade> esebelle: you should do it right and use a baseball bat or throw it out of the window.
 * ObrienDave suggests a VERY high window ;P
<fisken> just installed a new ubuntu 13.10 and discoverd a problem when trying to restore a backup with dejadup
<koolatron1> esebelle: help computer!
<koolatron1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ias31By60N8
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys...I managed to install ubuntu saucy in dual-boot with windows finally, but I have noticed it heats up considerably compared to the cool windows temperature
<Wiz_KeeD> could this be because of the optimus crap thing?
<fisken> when trying to restore i get: Traceback (most recent call last):
<fisken>   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1414, in <module>
<fisken>     with_tempdir(main)
<fisken>   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1407, in with_tempdir
<fisken>     fn()
<FloodBot1> fisken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fisken>   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1341, in main
<fisken>     restore(col_stats)
<boldfilter1> Hey ubuntu chat
<fisken> http://pastebin.com/RBWCd4cf
<boldfilter1> @btlogin
<Creature|2> Hello
<John_doeuf> Hello!
<comradeandy990> Hi there.
<comradeandy990> I just have a quick question. I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 using Gnome 3, and I've applied a GTK3 theme (Numix). However, I can't get the top bar to change with the theme. Is there a way to do that?
<comradeandy990> Everything else changed just fine such as the windows, but I can't get that dang top bar to change or find out how.
<Creature|2> Is there some way of getting rid of quit sign messages of other users
<Myrtti> Creature|2: hold on, I'll find a link for you. Kvirc, right?
<Creature|2> yes
<Myrtti> Creature|2: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#KVirc
<comradeandy990> aaaand im an idiot
<comradeandy990> lol
<comradeandy990> need to l2read tweak tool settings
<cooldeep> hello
<R4v3n> is this method the most efficient one if i want to stream my music library from Ubuntu 12.04 to my Android phone (Google nexus 4) http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-vlc-shares-in-ubuntu-and-stream-videos-to-android/
<Rory> R4v3n: Does it work for you?
<Rory> R4v3n: It looks sensible, I'm sure someone could argue there's a "more efficient" way
<R4v3n> Rory: i mean the alternative is to set up an icecast radio server
<Rory> R4v3n: However, why not share your music with DAAP built into Rhythmbox I think
<Rory> R4v3n: And then install a DAAP client on Android?
<Myrtti> R4v3n: there are many others, some more difficult than others... I wouldn't necessarily set up apache and the whole works just to get that to work
<R4v3n> Rory: can i manage songs etc from a DAAP client?
<Rory> R4v3n: Manage? It's read-only if that answers your question
<R4v3n> Myrtti: i tried mpd but it's not working as good as i expected over 3g connection on my google nexus
<R4v3n> Rory: ok hmm,
<Rory> R4v3n: Oh if you use DAAP they need to be on the same network
<R4v3n> Rory: ok, im looking for a WAN > 3G solution
<R4v3n> for music streaming my library to my phone when on the train the bus etc
<R4v3n> and spotify premium is not an solution :-)
<Myrtti> R4v3n: you specifically want to stream from your own computer? so Google Music isn't an option either?
<Rory> It totally is
<Wiz_KeeD> Is there any way to disable the nvidia card just use the discrete card in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<R4v3n> Myrtti: exactly
<R4v3n> Myrtti: my own HTPC actually streaming my music from my Freenas box in my closet from a share over CIFS/NFS
<Myrtti> *boggle* ok. dunno then. I use both Spotify Premium and Google Music, but to each of our own
<Myrtti> before those excisted I used mpd quite happily
<R4v3n> Myrtti: as i said before, MPD is not as efficient as i expected over the 3G net part
<R4v3n> maybe gnump3d is a better choice never tried that
<R4v3n> so i think VLC is the way to go then
<Myrtti> R4v3n: how are you doing the streaming, with IceCast?
<R4v3n> Myrtti: i use an App on my phone called "Mpddroid"
<Myrtti> (back when I did it mpd was the protocol to manage what plays next, and the transport had to be configured separately, I assume that has changed then)
<R4v3n> Myrtti: and i set up mpd as following
<R4v3n> Myrtti: yes now everything is separated into sections in mpd.conf
<R4v3n> Myrtti: it uses an built in http streaming server
<R4v3n> Myrtti: for what i want to do, but i think the built in webserver for mpd is quite poor
<Myrtti> R4v3n: well, I'm sure if you set it up to use icecast or something similar you can configure the quality of the stream a bit better
<R4v3n> Myrtti: so maybe icecast works better more or less like an radio and then i can configure a loop when my playlist comes to an end it will repeat from the beginning
<Rory> R4v3n: What about Subsonic?
<R4v3n> Myrtti: i think in the config file there is an icecast section
<Myrtti> R4v3n: I assume you have unlimited data package then
<Rory> R4v3n: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp
<Rory> R4v3n: It has Android clients and will transcode your FLAC and stuff on-the-fly for mobile streaming
<R4v3n> Rory: i don't know if subsonic is the best choice for me, because it requires java on the server part
<Rory> R4v3n: Yeah it does, it's a huge app
<Rory> R4v3n: We used to have a subsonic server at work with everyone's music on; it might be overkill for an individual
<tomboy64> Wiz_KeeD: there should be an option in your bios for that, it might be called something with switching
<Wiz_KeeD> tomboy64,  searched for it, and of course there isn't, that' just my luck
<Wiz_KeeD> the only option there is how much memory to give to the internal gpu tomboy64  that's it
<R4v3n> Rory: was the performance good?
<R4v3n> when streaming over 3g to phone
<R4v3n> or maybe i just install ubuntu phone on my nexus
<tomboy64> Wiz_KeeD: run `dmesg | grep -i switcheroo`   --- if it doesn't find anything chances are good it doesn't use the nvidia in the first place.
<R4v3n> and use sshfs with a local vlc client
<R4v3n> Rory: what u think about something like that?
<Wiz_KeeD>  what the hell is switcharoo? :o
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8546754
<tomboy64> Wiz_KeeD: switcheroo (with e) is the kernel thingy responsible for switching between your discrete and your "real" gfx card
<Rory> R4v3n: Yeah I had no complaints
<Myrtti> R4v3n: ubuntu phone isn't a magic bullet for your problem
<Myrtti> well, ubuntu touch rather
<Wiz_KeeD> tomboy64,  can't it be forced to use just the discrete graphics?
<tomboy64> please run `modinfo switcheroo`
<Wiz_KeeD> tomboy64, ERROR: Module switchero not found.
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry with two oo
<Wiz_KeeD> ERROR: Module switcheroo not found.
<R4v3n> Myrtti: Rory ok so the summary is Subsonic, alternative tweak the MPD config to use Icecast to stream out the music?
<Rory> R4v3n: If it were me, I'd use subsonic because I know it really well. It's easy
<R4v3n> Rory: Myrtti http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Icecast2
<Rory> R4v3n: It's designed exactly for your use-case
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<R4v3n> Rory: ok :) then my HTPC becomes a jukebox aswell
<Rory> R4v3n: Yeah you can stream to multiple devices
<Rory> R4v3n: There's a few interfaces, let me check the Android one I used to use (it isn't free but it was cheap and worth paying for)
<Rory> R4v3n: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.sourceforge.subsonic.androidapp
<Rory> R4v3n: and it's free :)
<tomboy64> hahaaa
<tomboy64> tsk
<ActionParsnip> R4v3n: could use vlc remote with vlc on the server with http control enabled. You can then remote control what coms out of the server from the remote system/tablet. Is this what is desired?
<tomboy64> !memoserv help
<tomboy64> Wiz_KeeD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you tomboy64 !
<Wiz_KeeD> Hope I can disable it
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<tomboy64> Wiz_KeeD: that will solve your quest. it lists the required options.
<Wiz_KeeD> tomboy64, so no need for bumblebee? YAY :D
<Wiz_KeeD> Hope I don't have the proprietary dirvers installed, I did not install them myself in 13.10
<LastArms> I have a question
<Wiz_KeeD> It never asked to be honest tomboy64
<morfin> hello
<morfin> how do i use apport-collect from Ubuntu server without X
<LastArms> I'm using an Ubuntu server as a gateway/firewall in my network. I would like to use that Ubuntu server to ensure that traffic from Voip calls gets priority over traffic from downloading
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: he wants to stream to his phone from WAN -> 3G
<Rory> !ask | LastArms
<ubottu> LastArms: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: so I don't think so
<Rory> Oh sorry LastArms missed it
<LastArms> Rory: no worries, I kinda realized I should not have tried to break it into parts. Bad habit from chatting using phones too much...
<Wiz_KeeD> tomboy64, is acpi_call what I need?
<LastArms> morfin: CLI?
<Wiz_KeeD> sounds like it!
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: oic
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: plex :)
<Rory> LastArms: What software are you using for your gateway/firewall? The terminology you're looking for is QoS "quality of service"
<LastArms> Rory: Ubuntu Server 12.04
<Rory> LastArms: I mean, how is it configured as a gateway/firewall?
<morfin> it still opens lynx
<LastArms> Rory: Oh, I used webmin
<morfin> so i think no way to do anything withot X
<Rory> LastArms: Generally we don't recommend webmin. What did you do in webmin to configure as a gateway/firewall?
<Rory> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<LastArms> morfin: If I'm not wrong, X is just for GUI purposes... could you not run apport-collect via terminal?
<Wiz_KeeD> tomboy64, http://hybrid-graphics-linux.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=ACPI_calls#Asus I cannot find my model here...now what? :(
<morfin> i can but it will run browser
<morfin> i login then it says i authenticated my domain but then nothing happens
<morfin> i think need javascript but there no JS
<Rory> !info apport-cli | morfin
<ubottu> morfin: Package apport-cli does not exist in saucy
<Rory> !find apport-cli
<LastArms> Rory: haha, that's what happens if you follow a guide from 2008... well, I'm pretty sure that it just changed some network settings although I have to recheck since my firewall kinda blocked my ssh
<morfin> useless reporting system
<ubottu> File apport-cli found in apport
<morfin> i can't even report bug without GUI
<LastArms> Rory: do you have any recommendations for what I should use instead of webmin?
<Rory> morfin: use the apport-cli command, I read that in "man apport-collect" you must have missed it
<morfin> i am running apport-cli -u id
<Rory> LastArms: Well it's probably a bit late now. Does webmin not have QoS settings?
<assistente> i have this  problem:  /etc/resolv.conf is not created by dhcp when i boot xubuntu customized cd. someone can help me?
<morfin> but it still runs browser then when i've authenticated i can't do anything because have no JS
<morfin> to have JS i need to install Chrome\Firefox\anything else
<LastArms> Rory: HTB, although, it seems limited to ports... instead of "packet sniffing" which seems to be what I want... (determine if the packet is voip and prioritize)
<Wiz_KeeD> I need some help here :(
<morfin> my bugreport without running apport-cli wound not be checked
<timal70> can someone tell me the official channel of vlc
<ObrienDave> #videolan
<LastArms> !info apport-bug | morfin
<ubottu> morfin: Package apport-bug does not exist in saucy
<LastArms> hrmm... I would think that apport-bug is the command to use...
<morfin> i need to append to existing report
<timal70> thanks
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone help me turn off the discrete card in ubuntu? I've ran a few commands and not sure if it's okay http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-12-04-turn-off-discrete-graphic-card-on-boot
<Wiz_KeeD> following that tutorial
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't want to mess things up and have my ubuntu now booting anymore
<Wiz_KeeD> tomboy64, are you still there?
<Shadowandlight> Having an issue with getting virtualevn / python to work...  any help? - http://privatepaste.com/4364469b0f
<gry1> hi
<Wiz_KeeD> Shadowandlight, I don't think virtualenv should be called like that
<Wiz_KeeD> after you do sudo apt-get install python-virtualenv
<Wiz_KeeD> you can just do virtualenv name
<Wiz_KeeD> there should be more information in the documentation
<alkisg> Hi, will this crontab command run in 11:00, 11:10, 11:20, ..., 06:00, ..., 06:40, 06:50?       "*/10 11-06 * * * /usr/share/sch-scripts/shutdown-if-idle 5"
<LastArms> alkisg: I would think so
<morfin> only way i see now to fix problem is recompile from sources
<alkisg> Thank you LastArms
<morfin> openssl,libpq,libmysql and others
<LastArms> alkisg: btw, you do realize that it will run from 11 am until 6am the next morning right?
<alkisg> LastArms: yes, I'm guessing that all hours there are in 24h format, right?
<LastArms> morfin: sorry, I've never used apport... so I can't help you..
<LastArms> alkisg: you can do * and it will do all hours?
<alkisg> LastArms: no I don't want it to try to shutdown from 07:00 to 11:00.... thanks!
<morfin> also they just need to update openssl
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 someone can help me?
<osubuntu^android> Goo
<agung-nn> s
<Wiz_KeeD> Can I please get some help with disabling discrete graphics?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes, no, maybe?
<lar4> Hi. I'm trying to apply a patch but nothing happens.
<mantas_> exit
<ikonia> lar4: what patch, to what program, how are you trying to apply it and how is it failing
<lar4> ikonia, this is the patch: http://pastebin.com/D6mmmqPL
<ikonia> lar4: please re-read what I'm asking
<lar4> it's supposed to fix spdif audio output
<ikonia> so you're trying to patch a kernel.....
<lar4> apparently i do
<lar4> i ran  patch -p1 ad1988_spdif_crackling.patch
<ikonia> lar4: with respect if you don't know what you are patching you shouldn't be doing it
<lar4> but nothing happens
<ikonia> especially when it turns out the kernel
<ikonia> lar4: you need to stop what you are doing - patching doesn't work like that
<lar4> i found the patch in the bug tracker
<Rory> lar4: The other day someone was in here with an identical problem; they fixed it by installing a later upstream kernel using these instructions http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/linux-kernel-3-12-released-install-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/
<lar4> identical? also spdif output?
<Rory> lar4: yep
<Wiz_KeeD> hello ikonia, would you be so kind as to help me out in switching off my discrete graphics card on my notebook? I seem to have some issues following the tutorial  on loading the script at grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Wiz_KeeD> it says it does not find /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch though it's there, it just needs root access
<Rory> lar4: I think their name was lar4
<ikonia> Rory: nice job
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: can you not just disable it in the bios
<lar4> Rory, lol whatever i ran it didn't work or worked but didn't persist
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the easy way to do it is just do "sudo -i" then do it
<Rory> lar4: OK so that's relevant info, you ought to have lead with that
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I can not, if I could I would gladly do it.The only option is how much memory to allocate to the integrated graphics
<Rory> lar4: When you boot, in the grub menu, is it kernel version 3.12 which is being selected?
<lar4> Rory, i ran this command: r
<lar4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure#Step_4
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: use sudo -i
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, should I change the command in the script?
<Rory> lar4: Can you tell me the output of "uname -r" ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the script ?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes, the boot script in the tutorial that tries to switch off the discrete graphics when grub loads
<lar4> Rory, 3.5.0-44-generic
<Wiz_KeeD> followed it and it errors out when trying to access the /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ah, I see you're trying to use a boot script to do it
<Wiz_KeeD> I can reboot and give you the exact error message
<u1_>  /join
<Wiz_KeeD> Yeah, would be easier to always do it...I really don't see the point of having a powerfull video card in ubuntu
<Rory> lar4: OK could you please run the command "sudo update-grub" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Wiz_KeeD> especially when all you do it coding and occasional browsing
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: games?
<Wiz_KeeD> Also the notebook gets a bit hot...
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, using wine?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: if you've followed the instructions in that page, the "switch" file in sys should not be owned by root
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Yeah or just on Linux, like Half Life 2 and Portal and stuff
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I have not...i'm an idiot
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, they ported that stuff to ubuntu? :))
<Rory> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so perhaps following the instructions clearly before complaining it doesn't work would be a better plan ?
<Wiz_KeeD> how about dota 2?
<berryciderspider> When referring to 64 (ISOs), does that refer to the processor (and indirectly the memory)?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, sure would, my mistake here sorry
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Not yet. League of Legends works 100% under Wine though with a bit of work
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks for the support
<Wiz_KeeD> I heard dota2 also works in wine
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: not a problem
<Wiz_KeeD> let me reboot see what happens
<Wiz_KeeD> brb a seccond
<lar4> Rory, http://pastebin.com/ByYRRndC
<cfhowlett> berryciderspider, refers specifically to processor
<Rory> lar4: Can you try to install kernel 3.12 and reboot, select it from the grub menu, and see if your problem persists http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/linux-kernel-3-12-released-install-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/
<maznaz> do you help with kubuntu here?
<lar4> Rory, yes sir!
<lar4> Rory, isn't 3.12 an old version?..
<Rory> maznaz: Ask away, but if it's kubuntu-specific you might be better served in #kubuntu
<Rory> lar4: It's newer than what you have (3.5)
<Rory> lar4: Ignore maths, here 3.12 is "three point twelve"
<Rory> lar4: Feel free to install 3.13 though; I just gave you that one because I read online people had success with it.
<lar4> Rory, ok thank you
<maznaz> I got an r9 290 card and I'm trying to get it installed in kubuntu but it keeps crashing. I downloaded the latest drivers, installed and rebooted. I made sure there was only a single entry in the x config file for monitor, device and screen and it matched the address on lspci, but I'm still not getting anywhere
<maznaz> is that something appropriate for here?
<Rory> yes
<ActionParsnip> lar4: https://www.kernel.org/ ....?
<maznaz> okay, I'm just booting the pc to get the latest error message
<berryciderspider> When referring to 64 (ISOs), does that refer to the processor (and indirectly the memory)?
<Rory> berryciderspider: It refers to the fact the packages were compiled for 64-bit processors, and won't run on 32-bit ones
<Rory> berryciderspider: And yes, you will be able to address >4GiB ram with a 64-bit installation
<Wiz_KeeD> I seem to have failed again, it says To have permanent write permissions to the switch file, add the following line, replacing USERNAME with your username, to /etc/init.d/rc.local:
<Wiz_KeeD> right before exit 0...there is not exit 0
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Can you pastebin that file?
<Wiz_KeeD> yea sure
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8546907
<Wiz_KeeD> has exit 3
<talin> hello. i'm on ubuntu.com, trying to figure out where to find the documentation. where is it hidden?
<Wiz_KeeD> Thought I've permanently changed the ownership of that file to my user and the script still complains that there is no such directory
<Wiz_KeeD> or placing this command there will make a difference?
<DrK-NG> hello
<maznaz> Okay, when I run startx I get the following error before it hangs on loading amdxva: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@5:0:1) found
<maznaz> my r9 290 appears at 5:0:0 in lspci
<maznaz> 5:0:1 is a sound card
<Wiz_KeeD> should I give read permissions to the direcotry vgaswitcharoo Rory ?
<maznaz> do I need an entry in my config file for that too somehow?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: OK doesn't matter, just put whatyou need to put at the very end
<berryciderspider> Roy: thanks
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: I haven't been following your specific problem
<Priesty> Anyone know of a good alternative to team viewer for linux
<Rory> !vnc | Priesty
<ubottu> Priesty: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<talin> where can i find the docs section at ubuntu.com?
<Rory> talin: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<talin> Rory: thank you! i can't believe there is no link to that on ubuntu.com
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, it still doesn't work even though the chown command in the rc.local runs
<Wiz_KeeD> I get the "Can't create, nonexisted directory error"
<Saberu> anyone here successfully multi GPUing with ubuntu?
<talin> do you recommend i use 13.10 or 12.04?
<Rory> talin: Me personally? 13.10 but others in here will disagree
<Saberu> use 13.10 thats what people tell me
<Saberu> cos its newest
<Rory> talin: The good thing about this release, is both 12.04 and 13.10 can be upgraded to 14.04 when it comes out
<Saberu> can anyone plase comment on my failure to get multi GPU working on ubuntu server? im assuming XD
<Venko> I use 12.04 on my server because it's LTS
<talin> Rory: ah, cool
<Saberu> XDM requires some custom stuff if its not desktop?
<talin> Venko: but you can keep upgrading the others as well?
<Rory> talin: You can upgrade from LTS to LTS
<Rory> talin: but non-lts releases can only be upgraded to the next version
<Venko> talin: Servers aren't meant to have downtime. That would mean downtime every 6 months
<Saberu> honestly i feel like desktop is way more configured for GPU use
<Venko> Every 3 years is much better
<talin> aaah, now i get it
<talin> i want to install using mini.iso anyway. i don'''t' like these preconfigured edition thing
<Rory> It's not just about downtime either, it's about knowing your platform is going to get security updates and stuff for the next few years
<Rory> talin: If you're new to Ubuntu I recommend just grabbing the 13.10 64 bit iso
<Rory> talin: You can always remove things
<talin> Rory: hmm, okay.
<talin> Rory: i'll give mini a try, and if it doesn't work, i'll get the other one
<Rory> talin: Just to be sure, you're referring to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ?
<doug_> Does anyone have a recommendation for good technical forums and chat rooms?
<talin> Rory: yes
<Rory> doug_: serverfault, stackoverflow. #reddit-sysadmin on Freenode
<Rory> talin: You should be OK then :)
<Rory> doug_: ubuntuforums, #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rory> doug_: http://reddit.com/r/sysadmin http://reddit.com/r/linux
<doug_> Rory_: I appreciate this very much
<Wiz_KeeD> Omg that was IT! the discrete graphics card was in fact the issue for the high temperature
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that's not uncommon
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, as soon as I turn it off the core temperatures plummet from 54-55 to 50-49 and even less
<shams> hey guys, what dose it mean "shams sets mode +i shams "
<Wiz_KeeD> The last step would be to have this run on boot but it still complains about permissions even though chown command runs, any advice on this one ikonia ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what is the permissions set to ?
<Wiz_KeeD> let me look
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: (to be honest, I'm surprised it's telling you to chown anything in the sys file system)
<shams> hi , i was trying to install Wine, but i am getting some sort of dependency error. who can i solve that. i want to add its a fresh install from DVD, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63867
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8546944
<Wiz_KeeD> To have permanent access to the switch commands and now cast them with root I guess that's why
<Wiz_KeeD> but you can do sudo -i as you said
<Wiz_KeeD> And the error is...
<Wiz_KeeD> "can't create /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcharoo/switch: nonexisted directory
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what is the EXACT command you are running
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, that's the message in grub when booting, other than that I just use the script and that error is provoked by that script call
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: grub is not aware of sys
<Wiz_KeeD> /scripts/local-top/hybrid_boot_options: line 62
<Wiz_KeeD> then the tutorial is faulty?
<Wiz_KeeD> can't I just add it to blacklist ikonia ?
<Sh1G3rU> very cute darling
<jwtiyar> when i want to shutdown there are just logout and lock option there is no restart or shutdown option , any help?
<jwtiyar> please hlp
<Myrtti> jwtiyar: how did you log in in the first place? from the commandline?
<jwtiyar> Myrtti, no just lockscreen
<Myrtti> jwtiyar: have you enabled the root account?
<Myrtti> (if you haven't, don't)
<jwtiyar> Myrtti, sorry i dont understand u
<Myrtti> right.
<Myrtti> jwtiyar: if you log out, do you get at the login screen an option to turn the computer off?
<djanatan> So I installed the nvidia drivers but now I want to go back to nouveau (as they performed pretty well). I'm afraid to just remove nvidia-current, is there a best way to switch back to nouveau?
<jwtiyar> Myrtti, no logout will happen if i press on it just lock is working
<Rory> djanatan: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current will do the trick
<Rory> djanatan: The old drivers are still there, they're just not in use
<Rory> djanatan: you may also need to uninstall nvidia-current-updates depending on which you installed originally
<djanatan> Rory: nvidia-current is only 34 kb, is it a metapackage?
<Rory> djanatan: Yes
<shams> hi , i was trying to install Wine, but i am getting some sort of dependency error. who can i solve that. i want to add its a fresh install from DVD, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63867
<djanatan> Don't see how that will actually change the ddrivers settings if it's just a metapackage being removed and not the drivers themselves
<Rory> shams: Can you expand "details" and copy and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Hund_> Does anyone know why Nvidia settings doesnt get saved? It doesnt mather if I write the changes to xorg.conf.
<shams> Rory, its pasted here,  i was trying to install Wine, but i am getting some sort of dependency error. how can i solve that. i want to add its a fresh install from DVD, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63867
<Rory> shams: That picture says nothing
<shams> Rory, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63867
<Rory> shams: Can you expand "details" and copy and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<shams> ok, i was trying to install Wine from
<ObrienDave> shams, install the meta-package
<shams> software center
<Rory> shams: Open a terminal. Run the commands: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Rory> shams: Copy and paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<shams> thanks
<Nibinaear> Hi. I have a Mint backup of my packages but I have to use Ubuntu now. Is there a way of using mint backup on Ubuntu? I tried loading the ppa but it failed with this error:
<Nibinaear> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/mintbackup/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Nibinaear> Also: E: Unable to locate package mintbackup
<Rory> Nibinaear: It's possible there's no version for Saucy for that PPA
<gry1> visit ppa page and manually download the package
<aditya> ho
<Rory> Nibinaear: I'd recommend against doing what you plan to, because Mint is not Ubuntu. Best to just install the packages you need, yourself
<gry1> edit its metafaya, pachage for your distro. ans ask in  mint chammel.
<gry1> metadata, even
<ObrienDave> Nibinaear, http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/mintbackup/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<shams> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560852/
<rhumbot> hi all, im usng ubuntu 13.10 on an asus laptop which has a gpu + a dedicated nvidia graphic card. how can i see if the nvidia card is being used all the time?
<Rory> shams: Thanks, could you now paste the output from "sudo apt-get install wine1.4" ?
<shams> ok
<shams> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560859/
<Rory> shams: do you have a 64-bit install?
<shams> rory, yes
<Nibinaear> Rory, OK
<morpheus7> Hi guys, I’m trying to view the real-time CPU usage on my Ubuntu guest OS using mpstat. However, it always seems to return the same (99.66% idle). Anyone seen this before?
<shams> Rory, my ubuntu is 64 bit, installed from bootable DVD on a dual boot system.
<grapetiser> whois sudhakar
<shams> Rory, is there any 64 bit lib , which i have to install, ? but i used 64bit installation DVD.
<Rory> shams: Can you try "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<shams> Rory, reading state info..done, E: unable to locate package ia32-lib
<Rory> shams: ia32-libs
<ObrienDave> E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate
<shams> oh sorry
<shams> Rory, E: Unable to correnct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Rory> shams: Sure, can you pastebin the full output please?
<shams> sure thanks
<shams> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560885/
<maznaz> any way to make sure X is running correctly from an ssh login?
<Rory> shams: Can you now run "sudo apt-get -f install" and pastebin the output for me?
<shams> sure , thanks
<Rory> maznaz: pidof X && "Yes, X is running"
<shams> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560898/
<Styles> What can I use for full disk encryption? (Laptop here)
<Styles> A lot of the information on the ubuntu community page seems "out of date"
<Rory> Styles: I recommend using the LUKS full disk encryption as part of the guided partitioning, this does require a reinstall but it's the safest, easiest way
<Rory> shams: Hmm curioser and curioser
<Styles> Rory, thanks il chechk it out
<iceroot> Styles: the default from the installer which is offering full encryption or only home-encryption
<iceroot> Styles: both are using LUKS
<shams> :)
<Styles> iceroot, when I installed it only asked about Home :(
<Rory> shams: please run (carefully; copy and paste): echo "foreign-architecture i386" | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<Rory> shams: and then: sudo chmod 644 /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<maznaz> Rory, unfortunately that was showing "correct" previously but X was hanging on startup
<iceroot> Styles: maybe it was in some additional settings
<Ben64> Rory, shams: ia32-libs doesn't exist how it did before, it was a hack. to get 32bit libs now, use multiarch
<iceroot> Styles: i always used the alternate disc (not available anymore)
<Rory> shams: After that, try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine" again
<Styles> kk
<Styles> Wine weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D
<shams> ok
<Hund_> I cant find the package pybonjour in the repos?
<Rory> !info pybonjour
<ubottu> Package pybonjour does not exist in saucy
<Rory> Hund_: That's because it's not in the repos
<morpheus7> anyone using mpstat?
<shams> Rory, the first command i have to paste as it is ? with that double quote (( echo "foreign-architecture i386" | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch))
<Rory> shams: Yes, paste the following line as it appears
<Rory> echo "foreign-architecture i386" | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<Hund_> Rory, Where can I find it? I googled it but just found some old version from 2009.
<shams> ok
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 someone can help me?
<shams> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560932/
<wica> Hi, I have a server with bonding interfaces. How can I install Ubuntu on it? So far as I see, there is no menu option for bonding
<Rory> shams: OK last thing, if this doesn't work I have no idea
<shams> ok
<Rory> shams: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine
<Rory> shams: there's also "wget http://rory.sh/fixpackages && sh fixpackages" but I'm not sure it will help much in your case
<R4v3n> ActionParsnip: Yeah that's about what i desire
<shams> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560953/
<R4v3n> ActionParsnip: but i think im going to try Subsonic to see how it works out
<Ben64> shams: what does this say? "dpkg --print-foreign-architecture"
<Ben64> shams: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" sorry, forgot the S
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, do you have any experience with vgaswitcharoo?
<shams> one sec
<Rory> shams: Just on a hunch; can you make sure your system is fully up-to-date with "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<Ben64> Rory: well the pastebin shows.... "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 72 not upgraded."
<ObrienDave> shams, try " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " to clear those 72 not upgraded
<Rory> Ben64: Good call I missed that. +1 for doing a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" shams
<Ben64> shouldn't stop wine from being installed. i'm thinking either multiarch isn't enabled, or the i386 repos aren't in
<shams> Rory, sure i will do that, but its not going to remove 12.04 and install 13.+ , right ? because one time i had gone through that, had to reinstall.
<Rory> No shams thats not what dist-upgrade does
<shams> ok
<Rory> shams: the command do do that would be do-release-upgrade
<shams> Rory, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures  returns i386
<ObrienDave> that's a good thing
<Ben64> and backports is enabled... is there a reason for that?
<Rory> Ben64: It won't do any harm here
<Rory> shams: You could try "sudo apt-get install wine1.5"
<jam3sm> hey guys/gals just curious as to wich torrent to get for intel 64bit system?
<paco> anybody knows the suggested values for default-fragments and default-fragments-size in pulseaudio's daemon.conf to solve the crackling audio problem in wine?
<shams> Rory, no upgrade now ?
<Rory> jam3sm: What version? for 13.10 it's http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ObrienDave> jam3sm, for which distro?
<jam3sm> any really wasnt sure if amd64 would be applicable to intel
<Rory> jam3sm: For other versions just replace the 13.10 in that URL with 12.04
<Ben64> paco: my solution for that is to remove pulseaudio
<Rory> jam3sm: It is, it's just the architecture name
<shams> Rory, wine1.5 has no installation condidate
<Rory> Yeah I didn't think so for 12.04 but I couldn't remember
<Ben64> i use wine's ppa, more updated
<jam3sm> sory bout that my xchat on windows 8 is flakky
<paco> that's a bit drastic Ben64, I'm trying to keep it, used to work fine, but with recent versions it isn't getting along with wine for me, somewhere I read about setting some values in pulseaudio's daemon.conf
<Rory> I was going to suggest that next. shams please run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<shams> Rory, , dist upgrade is running, once finish do i have to restart. ?
<Ben64> paco: its really not that drastic. its an extra annoying layer on top of audio, who needs it
<Rory> shams: No you don't
<Rory> Wine is one of the few cases where I actually recommend the PPA
<Ben64> #winehq won't help you on an old version either
<shams> Rory, right , then once it over i will try that ppa
<ObrienDave> shams, usually a restart is required for kernel updates
<shams> k
<Rory> shams: I'm going for lunch now, people can help you here
<shams> cool
<jam3sm> do i need to manually install the nvidia linux driver for ubuntu?
<shams> Rory, thank you for your help,
<paco> it happens I need it Ben64, sometimes I use it to forward sound to other lan computers. But if anybody knows here, I'll go out look somewhere else, thanks anyway
<glitsj16> paco: try default-fragments = 8 and default-fragment-size-msec = 10
<Ben64> !nvidia | jam3sm
<ubottu> jam3sm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shams> Rory, eat well
<paco> I'll give it a try glitsj16
<glitsj16> paco: fyi, arch has a great wiki page for pulseaudio --> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<paco> ty glebihan
<paco> sorry, ty glitsj16
<shams> hello guys, is there a way to copy only my question and answered to me only from this chat.
<cfhowlett> shams, all discussions are archived.
<MrSykkox> Hello guys!, ehm im having some troubles with an AVR-mega32 usb connector, i cant figure out to gain direct RW control of the usb adapter with avrdude, anyone knows anything about that? :)
<shams> cfhowlett, how do i find if i want to locate some specific question which has be answered some times back, i am using Xchat.
<cfhowlett> shams, wait one, I'll look
<shams> cfhowlett, k , thanks
<Beldar> shams, ctrl-f and search your nick
<shams> k, thank you
<r0ber> buenas
<cfhowlett> Beldar, good find ... what about searching after clearing the cache?
<shams> Beldar, but that only finds todays chat, right ? because i cant see any older one.
<Beldar> cfhowlett, Not sure I just use that search in general and save no history.
<glitsj16> shams: everything is nicely logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> shams, that would depend on how many scrollback lines you retain or ^^^
<Beldar> shams, todays or if you get an archive it will work.
<Beldar> true I have my lines at 10,000 I think
<cfhowlett> shams, correct.  the only time I've successfully searched archives was when I could zoom in on the approximate date.  Can't believe there's NOT  a search utility but I don't know what it might be.  Ask again in channel.  someone knows.
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389733/disabling-discrete-nvidia-card-on-asus-r501vb-on-13-10-saucy-vgaswitharoo-or-bu
<shams> cfhowlett, thanks, i got the link of log, i guess i will find there.
<MrSykkox> No ones knows, about setting the udev rules for the usb?'
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: in what way?
<ActionParsnip> MrSykkox: ^
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: tabfail, sorry
<MrSykkox> hehe :) .. It's because im trying to write to an Atmel processor
<Wiz_KeeD> does anyone have an idea on that question?
<MrSykkox> with avrdude, but it fails every time
<MrSykkox> ActionParsnip, you have any idea?
<morfin> how do i find where is file <linux/sock_diag.h> located
<ActionParsnip> morfin: sudo updatedb; locate sock_diag.h
<ActionParsnip> MrSykkox: no idea, sorry. Not something I have done. I know about udv rules and suchlike
<MrSykkox> ActionParsnip, Okay :/, as far as i know, i should somehow give the usb the permit to read&write directly
<ActionParsnip> MrSykkox: is it just a partition etc?
<shams> hello guys is there some one who can help me with my dependency issue. http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63867
<MrSykkox> ActionParsnip, It's a Atmel Mega32 microcontroller,
<geirha> shams: Not enough information there. Click on details
<ObrienDave> shams, that picture does not tell us what we need to know. the pastebin helps
<MrSykkox> ActionParsnip, Running with a USB serial device converter if it helps anything
<shams> ObrienDave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561128/
<ObrienDave> shams, you're on 12.04 yes?
<shams> yes
<shams> ObrienDave, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/63872
<shams> ObrienDave, yes i am on 12.04, and i removed my first installation which i did through window, and this one is using DVD, installed ubuntu side by side windows.
<ObrienDave> shams, just for the heck of it, try sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<shams> ok
<shams> ObrienDave, Unable to locate package
<shams> ObrienDave, cound not find any package by regex 'wine1.7'
<Ben64> shams: did you add the ppa suggested?
<shams> Ben64, no i didnt
<shams> Ben64, i upgraded though
<Ben64> well you should try the ppa then
<ObrienDave> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<ObrienDave> if you did not add the ppa you will NOT find wine
<Ben64> uh.. wine still exists without a ppa, just not the newest one
<ObrienDave> yes, you're correct.
<shams> ObrienDave, ok i added the ppa  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa, but no progress .
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update
<shams> ok
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install wine
<ObrienDave> k
<shams> ok
<shams> Ben64, i have broken packages as it says
<Ben64> pastebin it all
<shams> ok
<osubuntu> or use pastebinit
<shams> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561213/
<Ben64> shams: what else have you done to the system? any other ppas? any other software?
<ice9> after shutdown, neither unity nor gnome can start, just showing black screen with the cursor, but KDE works fine!
<gordonjcp> is it possible to get Ubuntu to always completely ignore DHCP from a given network device, always force a particular IP address and route, and use wildcard matching for that device's MAC address?
<shams> Ben64, nothing, i only installed restored some backup files from the previous installation, and its fresh install, i only installed shutter and nothing else, i used blender, but did not install it.
<gordonjcp> I'm having a problem where when I plug a piece of equipment in, it hands Linux a new DHCP lease and clobbers the default route
<shams> Ben64, one more thing i like to bring under you knowledge , i formatted my windows and shrinked it into 100 gb, then i installed ubunto from DVD, i thought i will choose remaining 400 GB for ubuntu, but i was never asked, where to install and installation was over. i wonder if its using the remaining 400 GB or not.
<Ben64> shams: you can try this, but it's a bit strange http://askubuntu.com/questions/138530/why-do-i-get-an-unmet-dependencies-error-when-trying-to-install-wine/190424#190424
<shams> Ben64, i have installed gparted too, let me paste
<OerHeks> that wine ppa / precise should have 1.4 / 1.6 / 1.7  >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<Ben64> they're all just 1.7
<ObrienDave> Ben64, that is very strange, but it could explain some weird errors i was getting going to 12.04 a while back. wow
<OerHeks> shams you performed sudo apt-update, try " sudo apt-get upgrade " too
<Kartagis> what's the latest kernel available on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<Ben64> !info linux-image
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.14.15 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ObrienDave> OerHeks, had him do dist-upgrade also, 72 updates ;)
<morfin> i'll try to compile new openssl just to be sure nothing has changed
<Kartagis> Ben64: is installing 3.12 safe?
<Ben64> Kartagis: well you'd be unsupported here, you'd have to make your mind up about that
<Kartagis> okay
<Ben64> trusty will have at least 3.12 if you want to wait until april for it
<makara> hi. i've logged in as user JIM and I need to run a command as GAX?
<makara> i don't know GAX's password
<Guest88909> How do I diagnose the problem with a USB device under Ubuntu 13.10 (64 bit)
<[Gentoo]> Guest88909: try dmesg
<[Gentoo]> what happens anyway
<Ben64> makara: sudo su -c "command here" GAX
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: I have a "media center" with 8 USB ports, memory card readers (including SDHC) and audio (mic and headphone).  Everything works except for the USB ports
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: What do I do with dmesg?
<Ben64> Guest88909: type it, then pastebin it so we can see. try plugging something into the usb first
<FrankMartin> guys anybody worked with displaylinks in ubuntu ?
<FrankMartin> targus
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: I have a MS-7502 mother board with 3 JUSB connectors.  I plugged the two USB wires from the media center into JUSB1 and JUSB2
<himanshu_linux> hi
<[Gentoo]> Guest88909: what do you mean by that, the wires
<Ben64> [Gentoo]: usb headers on the motherboard
<Ben64> question took a turn towards ##hardware now
<[Gentoo]> if the media center plugs into the pc then i dont know anyway
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: I have wires that come from the back of the media center.  One for the power, two for SATA (the media center has SATA ports), one audio and two wires on which is printed USB
<[Gentoo]> if you plug them in then paste the output of dmesg maybe it will show some error
<[Gentoo]> dmesg|wgetpaste
<[Gentoo]> you might need to apt-get install wgetpaste
<xtriz> is their any online bookmarking tool or something, because i have multiple computers running different browsers and i want to sync all my bookmarks together at one place ?
<Ben64> dont think there is a wgetpaste [Gentoo]
<[Gentoo]> !info wgetpaste
<ubottu> Package wgetpaste does not exist in saucy
<[Gentoo]> ok
<[Gentoo]> pastebinit is the one maybe
<Ben64> yeah that exists
<[Gentoo]> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<[Gentoo]> ok
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6561337/
<airtonix> xtriz: you mean different browsers as in not all google chrome?
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: And this is all I can recover.  I can't get to the 0.0 (beginning)
<xtriz> airtonix, yeah correct
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: Enjoy
<[Gentoo]> Guest88909: are you plugging / unplugging them in
<airtonix> xtriz: i would like to see a solution that uses btsync. btsync is boss.
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: Plugging in / unplugging what?
<[Gentoo]> the usb
<[Gentoo]> is this ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> you're using
<airtonix> xtriz: what about xmarks?
<xtriz> airtonix, let me try it seems interesting
<airtonix> xtriz: i think xmarks has been around a long time
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: No, I have three wires... set of wires that end in a connector that I connected into the JUSB 1 and JUSB2 connectors on the mother board.I haven't touched either since connecting them to the mother board.  And I have 2 usb flash drives, one in each of two slots
<profligacy> Anyone want to race?
<profligacy> http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=imepihwlzuw2
<cfhowlett> airtonix, about 4 years give to trake
<cfhowlett> take
<pgar23> Hi, I recently installed 13.10 but my qualcomm atheros 9485 wireless is not working. Do I need to install drivers or someone recommended that I downgrade to 12.04 since it may be supported...any suggestions?
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: Correction, two sets of wires that are connected to two of the three connectors on the motherboard
<[Gentoo]> Guest88909: its showing as connecting / disconnecting repeatedly
<[Gentoo]> dont know why
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: I'm a newbie, so I know even less
<Guest88909> False contact?
<ObrienDave> not plugged in all the way?
<Wiz_KeeD> How can one add a custom directory to the end of the path?
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: False contact?  Not plugged in both sets of pins on the connector?
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: what path
<[Gentoo]> $PATH?
<fitsyu> pwd
<ActionPa1snip> Wiz_KeeD: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder
<pgar23> ^^^^
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: Any clue?
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionPa1snip, and that is persistent? Even after reboot?
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: add to bashrc
<Wiz_KeeD> [Gentoo], how do I do that? also i am using python virtualenv
<ActionPa1snip> Wiz_KeeD: you will need to add it in ~/.bashrc or edit /etc/environment to apply globally
<[Gentoo]> Guest88909: nope :(
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 solutions?
<Wiz_KeeD> editing bashrc, where do I place the command "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder" ?
<Wiz_KeeD> in this file?
<pgar23> Wiz_Keed - I would add it to ~./bashrc so it loads up each time you boot your machine
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: Not ikely a software problem?  More so a hardware problem?
<Wiz_KeeD> pgar23, where in the file more specifically?
<jennie> Walex: !
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: add it to the top
<Wiz_KeeD> ok sir
<pgar23> Wiz_Keed - you need to remove the "/path/to/folder" part
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: wont really matter
<pgar23> and put in your own path
<pgar23> typing "pwd" will show you the current directory
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hey guys, is possible to modifiy a apt-get do display info similar to yum?
<impradeepy> pgar23, paste output of cat /etc/lsb-release; uname -a  and lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<pgar23> you will usually add the path to a directory of your choice
<JoBArTe_Skuld> https://gist.github.com/joubertredrat/7658575
<Wiz_KeeD> ok added it
<shams> Ben64, the link you gave me seems its working , installing wine gksu gedit .......base-files
<ActionPa1snip> Wiz_KeeD: you put the command in the terminal and it will apply to that terminal and it's child terminals
<Wiz_KeeD> now DO i need to logout, login
<ActionPa1snip> Wiz_KeeD: if you added it in ~/.bashrc   just run:  source ~/.bashrc   and it will apply
<Wiz_KeeD> it also says bash: /home/wiz/bin/openerp: No such file or directory (looking there for some reason, I might have added it in the past)
<ActionPa1snip> Wiz_KeeD: no need to log off and on
<Wiz_KeeD> ah source ok
<shams> Ben64, the link you gave me seems its working , installing wine gksu gedit .......base-files
<pgar23> impradeepy - I do not have the machine in front of me at the moment, but do you think I should just downgrade or are there drivers missing?
<Guest88909> [Gentoo]: More a hardware problem or a software problem in your opinion?
<[Gentoo]> Guest88909: i sent you a message
<Wiz_KeeD> ok so that works now to make it work in the virtual environment
<pgar23> I grabbed the windows .inf driver file and loaded it but no success...
<impradeepy> pgar23, without seeing outputs i cannot say anything
<pgar23> k thx
<makara> Ben64, any idea how to execute a script on system start as given user?
<ActionPa1snip> makara: use the su command, or sudo can be used too
<shams> guys, is is safe to install ia32-libs
<HomelessTribe> hi
<ActionPa1snip> shams: yes
<HomelessTribe> i use ubuntu!
<HomelessTribe> i am one of you people
<ActionPa1snip> HomelessTribe: welcome to the party
<HomelessTribe> ActionPa1snip: partyyyyyy
<[Gentoo]> HomelessTribe: have a beer
<HomelessTribe> even i prefeere slackware
<HomelessTribe> so much more
<shams> ActionPa1snip, somebody suggested me that its hacked or something and try this ..... i dont really remember what he said, trying to find but i cant.
<[Gentoo]> shams: bs
<cfhowlett> !beer
<HomelessTribe> [Gentoo]: i dont drink alcohol
<[Gentoo]> ok dont then
<[Gentoo]> neither do i
<Hassen> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Gentoo]> :)
<shams> Gentoo, could you be more specific , i dont know what is bs, sorry  very new to ubunto
<HomelessTribe> anyone want join my tribe here is all info: http://i.imgur.com/suEW0Lp.gif
<ActionPa1snip> shams: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Wiz_KeeD> [Gentoo],  ActionPa1snip thanks guys
<Wiz_KeeD> working well now
<[Gentoo]> HomelessTribe: was waiting for some rubbish like that
<[Gentoo]> :)
<HomelessTribe> :(
<shams> ActionPa1snip, Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n\l
<HomelessTribe> its nor rubish
<HomelessTribe> u hurt my feelings
<ActionPa1snip> !info ia32-libs precise
<HomelessTribe> what u even doing here u are gentoo not ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<cfhowlett> HomelessTribe, it is, however, off-topic.  please see the channel topic and comply.  thank you.
<ActionPa1snip> shams: looks like its been removed
<bgardner> ActionPa1snip, shams: I think that left as of precise, in favor of multiarch.
<k1l> HomelessTribe: please keep this channel clear for support. we have a #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<zorael> What libraries could I be missing on an amd64 installation if 64-bit glxgears works but 32-bit complains that the display isn't DRI2-capable?
<zorael> (nvidia proprietary if it matters)
<shams> ActionPa1snip, yes and there is some alternate I could not figure out how to search previous chat session, Ctrl+f only works for current session
<shams> bgardner, yes i guess it was multiarch what he suggested me
<ObrienDave> shams, check search backwards
<cfhowlett> ActionPa1snip, you've got to know this one: how to search freenode archives?
<morfin> i suspect there is something more than just openssl
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: if you mean #ubuntu, see "/msg ubottu logs" for details
<shams> ObrienDave, i did search backwards too.
<shams> bgardner, how do i install multiarch
<ObrienDave> hmm, then you're not loading scrollback
<w3rd_> hello
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, greetings
<w3rd_> is this #ubuntu? by chance
<bgardner> shams: It's not a package, it's a concept - they phased out ia32-libs because modern packages are available automatically for multiarch.
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, by chance?  no, by design.  ;)
<w3rd_> haha
<w3rd_> really slow in the mornings
<k1l> !details | w3rd_
<ubottu> w3rd_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<w3rd_> usually this chan is bangin
<w3rd_> anyway.. well i have a new samsung netbook that i purchased and the aircard isnt listed in the ifconfig -a output
<w3rd_> im using 8.04
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: I just did what you suggested
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, ////// :)
<k1l> w3rd_: 8.04 is out of support since long time
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: no go?
<w3rd_> i know
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: i take it you was called guest# before
<w3rd_> im in a remote area, very hard to download
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, so of course the FIRST thing we suggest is an upgrade to lubuntu or xubuntu 12.04
<k1l> w3rd_: before thinking about solutions you should install at least 12.04
<w3rd_> im waiting on 12 to dl now
<w3rd_> hahaha
<w3rd_> yes
<w3rd_> its just i have 2 hours left till its complete
<w3rd_> :(
<FloodBot1> w3rd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shams> bgardner, oh i see, then if i want to run a 32bit program, how do i do that, i saw a forum says in order to run Phoenix Viewer for SL you have to have 32bit lib installed.
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6561461/
<w3rd_> i will wait and try and then come back once i have an idea rather 12 has a similar issue, thanks
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, best bet: upgrade and come back.   we aren't really equipped or inclined to support an out-of-support distro
<k1l> w3rd_: the kernel in 8.04 is from 2008. so there is a big chance the kernel even doesnt work with your wifi card. so go with 12.04
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: Yes, I was Guest with the media center
<gtristan> where would I find a libglib-2.0 static library for Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<w3rd_> btw, linux mint vs ubuntu regular? any diff
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: still not working?
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, sounds like a plan!  K1l is spot on - you might just get plug and play with 12.04
<w3rd_> yes im sure that is what it is.. probably not even in the code base, very new hardware here
<w3rd_> agreed
<k1l> w3rd_: go with ubuntu. or try the mint support and make your own decision
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: Look at the pastebin
<w3rd_> just wanted to ensure that was a correct induction
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: no dodgy looking things there now
<w3rd_> ok
<Thugula> Hi guys.
<w3rd_> will do, just take forever to download either flavor in this neck of the woods
<w3rd_> thanks again
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: What is dodgy?
<bgardner> shams: Sounds like that's not a package from the repos and so doesn't expressly provide multiarch dependency data.  One second.
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: its all looks ok now
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: does it work or not?
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: Seems less than what the first dmesg said
<newbie|2> I'm going to look
<Thugula> I cannot enter root user when a program asks for root privilleges, for example, when I try to enter gufw, it says "go in root", and when I press "enter password", it says "wrong identification" - most programs are doing this, they won't let me identify, so I have to run them as sudo to become root, please help me.
<[Gentoo]> well it doesnt have the disconnects, pastebin dmesg again
<[Gentoo]> they might have happened
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<[Gentoo]> Thugula: maybe gksudo is using su instead of sudo
<k1l> Thugula: they ask for the user password
<newbie|2> [Gentoo] : Just unplugged and replugged two USB flash drives - no mention in file manager
<k1l> Thugula: there is no root pw in ubuntu
<Thugula> k1l; they do not ask for the user password.
<Thugula> yes they ask for the user password
<Thugula> but no option comes up.
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: i seriously have no idea
<Thugula> this is happening in ALL programs.
<Thugula> I have to run them as sudo.
<k1l> Thugula: than something is totally wrong
<Thugula> when I first installed Ubuntu 13.10, everything was working fine, programs were asking for password as usual, now they don't.
<k1l> Thugula: what? you run everything as root?
<Thugula> only gufw.
<Thugula> and some other programs.
<[Gentoo]> Thugula: why do you need the gui anyway its basic on cli
<Thugula> k1l; when I try to modify something...etc
<k1l> Thugula: i bet you corrupted programss because you ran them with sudo even if the dont need sudo rights
<Thugula> k1l: nope.
<[Gentoo]> theres a thing where you can change gskudo settings cant remember what its called
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: Why does dmesg see no problem?  Could the USB drives be messed up?  I will try with one that I know works.
<[Gentoo]> choose from su or sudo
<[Gentoo]> choose sudo
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: Btw, doesn't dmesg seem to have less information the second time?
<pip__> what is the state of USB 3.0 support like at the moment?
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: yes, it doesnt have all the disconnects from USB at the bottom
<k1l> pip__: works
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: pastebin dmesg again
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: Aside from that, it is the same?  But it has the connect?
<k1l> pip__: its in the kernel since 2.6.31
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6561461/
<pip__> k1l:i had a problem with a card reader with a usb 3 port on it
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: That is the second.  I don't remember the first pastebin
<pip__> but twas a weird setup
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: everything looks ok on dmesg
<pip__> wondering if i can just plug something straight into a usb 20-1 headewr on my mobo
<pip__> usb 3 20 - 1 sorry
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: Including USB?
<[Gentoo]> newbie|2: yes
<newbie|2> Ok, I'll look into it further
<newbie|2> [Gentoo]: thx.  I'm so happy for your help, even if I haven't yet found the solution. You have patience.  Thanks
<newbie|2> Bye everyobe
<[Gentoo]> bye
<bgardner> shams: Looks like the command you want is: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<paws> hello, can anyone tell me whats a good Cloud storage software, that i can host on my own server ?
<bgardner> shams: That's going to drag in a huge list of packages, though - be warned.
<pip__> k1l: so in theory I can plug a device into a USB3 20-1 header on my mobo & all should be good?
<bgardner> shams: Alternatively, you can try to locate the actual dependencies and then add just those missing packages, which is more complex but won't install so many packages.
<pip__> k1l: the iffy one had a usb cable that had to go into a usb3 port on the back of my rig
<remoteCTRL> paws: you dont install a server into a cloud storage, as the name already suggests you store data there.
<remoteCTRL> you can einterh buy a virtual server, that resembles possibly closest to what you are looking for, or a fullsize root server
<paws> remoteCTRL: i want to create a storage where the users in my organization can login, backup files, and share files with other users or to the public
<paws> something like dropbox or google drive, except i want to host it
<remoteCTRL> paws: that is ok., but that is what the cloud does, no requirement for additinal servers
<remoteCTRL> except you want to HOST it...
<paws> remoteCTRL: i already have a dedicated ubuntu server, dont i need some software to install on it?
<remoteCTRL> paws: well the concept of a cloud is roughly to spread a storage area over so many servers that you wont notice anymore on which one actually your data are...
<remoteCTRL> so what you are talking about requires at leeast tree servers; two for the storage, one for the coordination
<zykotick9> paws: look into owncloud (i've never used it, so don't know details)
<slacko_> hello there
<remoteCTRL> the clou of the cloud is also data redundancy; no matter what server fails, your data are never in peril
<thermionic-xchat> I've installed 12.04.03 on a HP DL370 G6, install goes perfectly apart from NIC, which is a NX3031, which appears to be certified according to http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/4040:0100/
<thermionic-xchat> but it isn;t seen as a network device
<thermionic-xchat> it is seen via lspci
<paws> would installing CloudStack help me accomplish this?
<remoteCTRL> paws: one sinlge server wont do the trick for a cloud... its a server tehn not a cloud ;)
<thermionic-xchat> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: NetXen Incorporated NX3031 Multifunction 1/10-Gigabit Server Adapter (rev 42)
<thermionic-xchat> any suggestions would be appreciated
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: define: it isn't seen as a network device
<thermionic-xchat> ifconfig doesn;t list it
<slacko_> _______-----------------------------------_____________________-----------------------------
<paws> well we alrady have a couple of servers on ESXi
<shams> bgardner, thanks
<thermionic-xchat> it (the 4 port NC375i, HP badged NX3031) is the only NIC device on the server
<zykotick9> thermionic-xchat: 1) check "ifconfig -a" and 2) check "dmesg" for anything related to the card
<thermionic-xchat> shall do, one minute
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: then my educated guess is, that is either defective or somehow disabled in bios
<remoteCTRL> paws: you mean a couple of virtual machines running on one ESXi?
<paws> couple of vms on a couple of servers
<paws> 5 to be exact
<remoteCTRL> paws: if so, of course you CAN span a cloud over those, only it makes no sense...
<thermionic-xchat> ifconfig -a just shows the lo
<remoteCTRL> ya you should at least have TWO phsyical different servers to mirror the data, everything else is futile
<paws> all i want is users to be able to upload and download files off the web, so we dont use dropbox
<paws> because we have sensetive data
<remoteCTRL> off the web?
<paws> yes
<paws> so they can share files
<paws> say i wanna send you a file, wont fit on email
<remoteCTRL> ok i get it
<ikonia> just so I'm clear you want to use "the internet" for secure data
<remoteCTRL> me personally, i would use sftp for that, but that is a matter of taste i would say...
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: :S (y)
<thermionic-xchat> aha dmesg shows the problem
<thermionic-xchat> netxen_nic 0000:06:00.0: Flash fw[4.0.406] is < min fw supported[4.0.505]. Please update firmware on flash
<remoteCTRL> paws: look a cloud is something where i upload my muyic collection, bute for sure not sensitive data...
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: support matter for NetXen then...
<paws> it will be locked down to only our organization tho
<remoteCTRL> paws: just use one server with a raid volume, either mirror or raid 5 and install an ftp server and use the secure ftp protocol IF you have sensitive data!
<paws> but people here are not that smart to use ftp :)
<zykotick9> remoteCTRL: cloud is a marketing term - it doesn't "mean" anything.  there is no exact definition/requirement...
<paws> so i want a nice little web template or a windows app (like dropbox) that they can just dump files in
<remoteCTRL> zykotick9: agree, spekaing about "bst practice"
<remoteCTRL> paws: basically an ftp client does exactly that...
<paws> i know i can get away with ftp... but i want something nice looking :)
<ikonia> paws: sorry, this sounds just like it's not thought through at all
<ikonia> putting sensitive data in "the cloud"
<paws> so does openstack do that?
<remoteCTRL> paws: you got one window with the target, one window with the source, you click the object in demand an pull it over and release the mous, classic drag and drop, that easy enuff for your customers...?
<marcolino> Hi, would like to know what is the community’s perception on checkinstall to build source .deb packages? I ask because I stumbled upon a forum which discouraged the use of checkinstall it also claimed that it left orphaned man pages on the system.
<remoteCTRL> geez what does it have to do, make phunny colourful unicorns that poop rainbows while xou drag the files, or what is actually your request dude? :D
<remoteCTRL> paws: ?
<paws> yes it is... but we prefer the use something more 'cosmetically'
<paws> better looking :)
<remoteCTRL> paws: again, does it have to poop rainbows, while dragging or what is it that youre looking for? :D
<paws> pretty much
<paws> haha
<paws> but seriously does openstack does this or not?
<ikonia> I'm concerned that your priority for sensitive data transfer is "look good"
<remoteCTRL> ya maybe ask in #cinderrella-tec :D
 * ObrienDave thinks paws is concentrating on making it "idiot" proof
<remoteCTRL> no such thing with SENSITIVE DATA!!
<remoteCTRL> with sensitive data you need to IMPROVE THE IDIOT
<ObrienDave> not arguing with you at all :)
<paws> well thats what they want.. so who cares
<paws> hehe
<walk_wid_me> how to set abiwork save odt as default format ?
<walk_wid_me> abiword
<remoteCTRL> paws: if yiou care about your job you should, dude...
<paws> its not gonna be used for accounting purposes...
<paws> mustly just customer invoices will be put up there
<paws> say we need to print new flyers... out flyers psd will be up there
<paws> and stuff like that
<remoteCTRL> paws: ya, as you said SENSITIVE DATA, i mean i dunno what freakin business you're in but i sure hope not in health or anything... *shiver*
<marcolino> Hi, would like to know what is the community’s perception on checkinstall to build source .deb packages? I ask because I stumbled upon a forum which discouraged the use of checkinstall it also claimed that it left orphaned man pages on the system.
<codephobic> Hi
<geirha> walk_wid_me: Probably not configurable
<walk_wid_me> okay
<walk_wid_me> is abiword dying ?
<remoteCTRL> codephobic: hi!
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: looks liek I'm goign to have to install an RPM based system to update the flash...
<thermionic-xchat> c'est la vie
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: you can always try ina translazte with "alien" if something is not available as .deb
<codephobic> What's the best way to configure the mouse buttons (specifically the back and forward buttons) on the Logitech M570 trackball? I see some solutions requiring xorg.conf, but I wanted to check here first before I go and much around with that.
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: as there is no network connectivity on the box, probably quicker to download and burn a centos DVD that try to get the dependencies worked out...
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: that of course requires build-essential, and a few more, if  i recall correctly...
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: exactly, and getting everything downloaded, then copying via USB key....
<untaken> where are the gtk menu items stored?
<lduros> hi, I have an error from python/mysql that shows like this: _mysql_exceptions.Warning: Data truncated for column 'name' at row 99
<lduros> I'm trying to get to see what it is exactly in the mysql logs
<lduros> but they are all empty.
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: many thanks for your help :-)
<lduros> It should be in /var/log/mysql.log correct?
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: if <ou want to give it a shot tho, here are youre dependencies:
<remoteCTRL> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/alien
<lduros> i also have /var/log/mysql/error.log but it's empty
<ShawnP1963> before I get myself into trouble is this the channel to ask questions about Ubuntu?
<lduros> all the mysql logs seem empty
<pgar23> ShawnP1963 - Yes
<remoteCTRL> ShawnP1963: depends on the question, this is the support channel, for other topics #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShawnP1963>  do you know how to make a copy or image of a hard drive BEFORE installing Ubuntu?  MBR, Boot.ini, the like?
<remoteCTRL> ShawnP1963: to make a raw copy you can for example use the dd command
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: it's not just the dependancies of alien, its the dependancies of the dependancies etc etc and having to install each one with dpkg -i
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: you should have most of them, dpkg should be presend on any system...
<ShawnP1963> I just had Boot-Repair kill my laptop.  Hmm from the Windows cmd prompt?  I just don't want to run into a complete boot failure again after last night grrrrrr.
<thermionic-xchat> its a base install from CD, so build-essential (a meta package) isn't there
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: but it is still an experiment for a few hours, i you just could insert the card into a windwos machine youre problably best off...
<ShawnP1963> remoteCTRL: I just had Boot-Repair kill my laptop.  Hmm from the Windows cmd prompt?  I just don't want to run into a complete boot failure again after last night grrrrrr.
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: I could install Win2008 on it, but the card won't go into another box, only ~30 min to download the Centos DVD :-)
<remoteCTRL> ShawnP1963: have a try on supergrub cd
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: the card wont go into another box? dude, ANY windwos client will do, dioesnt have to be a server for sure ;)
<ShawnP1963> remoteCTRL: Can I put that on a LIve USB?  The laptop is a HP Ultrabook so doesn't have an optical drive.  And can I do this from Win8?  I haven't reinstall Ubuntu yet.
<anon12> I installed a kernel manually and then removed it but, programs keep compiling modules for the removed kernel. How do I fix it so that the modules are only compiled for the running kernel?
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: it's a NC375i, PCI 4x with an additional PCI-e type connector on it
<remoteCTRL> ShawnP1963: you should perfectly be able to create a bootable supergrub cd for usb stick, follow the instructions on their site
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: I can have Centos installed quicker than windows...
<ShawnP1963> remoteCTRL:  Thanks I'll give it a shot.
<glitsj16> anon12: you probably still have the headers packages installed for that kernel, have you tried purging those too yet?
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: dual W5580 and 32GB
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: no point iin installing windows if the question is centos or windows, it was a suggeszton only valid in case you had a windows up and running somewhere...
<remoteCTRL> ShawnP1963: np :)
<anon12> glitsj16, the headers do not show up when I use dpkg to search for them
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: matter of minutes then...
<glitsj16> anon12: do you mean dkms is still (trying to) compile kernel modules ?
<gordonjcp> in /etc/network/interfaces, how can I define an interface with a static IP address that might not always be present?
<gordonjcp> if I say "auto usb0" network-manager freaks out when I try to boot without the USB device attached
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: from the looks of it, it should fit into any arbitrary pc with a free slot...?
<gordonjcp> if I *don't* have "auto usb0" it doesn't configure the network even manually
<anon12> glitsj16, yes dkms is still trying to compile modules for the kernel that is removed
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: NC375i, not NC375T
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: what looks like two PCI-E connectors in line...
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: "audo usb0" means, automatically bring up on boot.  you'd want to remove that, if it's not always present.
<thermionic-xchat> I;m guessing the second one is for the 10G upgrade module
<remoteCTRL> gordonjcp: not sure if i understand you right, do you have the network managed variable set to yes in nm-settings.conf, but you are still trying to influence via /etc/network/interfaces ?
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: right, but if I do that, ifconfig usb0 up doesn't configure the interface
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: sec..
<gordonjcp> remoteCTRL: I haven't looked at nm-settings.conf, maybe I need to
<gordonjcp> remoteCTRL: I don't appear to have nm-settings.conf
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: interfaces and nm are mutually exclusive...
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: okay, so how do I solve this?
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: if nm is allowed anywhere near USB network devices, it sets them as the default route which is *never* the right thing to do
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: don't know...  but, i'd think going the n-m route might be your answers?
<remoteCTRL> gordonjcp: i hope i am not talking bs now, but as far as i recall you got a conflict if you use network manager simultaneously to /etc/network/interfaces...
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: there just doesn't appear to be a sane way to do this
<marcolino> Hi, just changed permissions to the opt directory yet I still can't create folders, do I need to do something else other then chmod and chown?
<codephobic> Is configuring xorg.conf the best way to get custom mouse buttons working in Ubuntu 13.10?
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: i wouldn't think interface is the way to go, for a usb device...
<glitsj16> anon12: strange, without the headers dkms won't do much i think .. nothing left-over if you check with `apt-cache policy linux-headers* | grep Installed` ?
<zykotick9> codephobic: using snippet in xorg.conf.d would be better
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: well, if I let network-manager do it, it pulls a DHCP lease from the USB device which clobbers my wifi
<ActionPa1snip> marcolino: why are you chowning there?
<codephobic> zykotick9, thanks I'll have a look at that/
<ActionPa1snip> marcolino: etc
<codephobic> .*
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: that looks perfectly like a pci slot to me, a "normal" nic only fills a few pins, this quadrupel adapter might need a few more, never mind the e,mpty spaces inbetween...
<remoteCTRL> there can practically go nothing wrong, either it fits or not, either it boots or it beeps...
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: personally, i hate n-m... but i don't reply on USB removeable network adapters either... best of luck.
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: I don't want usb0 to be the default route, but I do want to set some specific routes for it
<anon12> glitsj16, nothing left with apt-cache policy linux-headers* | grep Installed
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: this is not actually a network adaptor, but a radio interface
<remoteCTRL> zykotick9: he might have a usb attached umts stick there or something...
<glitsj16> anon12: how did you install the kernel you now removed?
<marcolino> codephobic, I haven't used the desktop version in a while now, but I am certain you can customise the mouse via the mouse/keyboard system setting, even alias (if that's the correct word to use) the buttons
<gordonjcp> remoteCTRL: it's a radio interface
<anon12> glitsj16, compiled and removed it after it didn't work
<remoteCTRL> gordonjcp: radio like in rasiostation, or like in truckdriver radio...?
<gordonjcp> remoteCTRL: more like blue light services radio, but the latter
<marcolino> ActionPa1snip, it is owned by root... too bothersome to work as root
<gordonjcp> remoteCTRL: one is used as a gateway for the radio network
<remoteCTRL> gordonjcp: so not that this helps with the question, bnut why would you remove it...?
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: see how they are the same depth...  http://preview.tinyurl.com/nmejtjm
<ActionPa1snip> marcolino: yes but did you ever stop and think as to WHY it is root owned?
<gordonjcp> remoteCTRL: because I'm developing software for it, and it's not always plugged into my laptop
<glitsj16> anon12: hmm .. if you did a `sudo make install` things won't get referenced in dpkg, you might want to look at /usr/src to check if there's anything there you need to remove
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: whats your point dude?
<marcolino> ActionPa1snip, what is bugging me is that the permission has been changed yet I can't make a test folder... no I haven't, please explain considering root still owns it
<codephobic> marcolino, I can't seem to find any gui app within ubuntu that allows for button configuration for the mouse.
<ActionPa1snip> marcolino: for security, people have read access and only root has write, so if you install aplications and whatnot there then malicious code and users cannot make changes and compromise the OS
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: that it won't fit into a normal PCI-E slot, unless there is nothing behind the PCI-E slot on the motherboard
<remoteCTRL> gordonjcp: you might want to have a look at udev instead of /etc/network/interfaces, you can define rulesets for udev, what to do when you attach a certain device
<gordonjcp> is it possible to get network-manager to have a wildcard for the mac address of a device?
<gordonjcp> remoteCTRL: hm, maybe that's what I need to do
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: OH! now i got you :)
<ActionPa1snip> marcolino: why do you think Windows morons get so many issues, they run their web browsr as admin, meanning any java script has FULL access to the OS, and they get problems
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: :-)
<ActionPa1snip> marcolino: using a true user and using sudo and so forth stops all this aggro
<ActionPa1snip> marcolino: so essentially you are sacrificing system security for a bit of convenience.
<anon12> glitsj16, /usr/src does not have the files in it
<glitsj16> anon12: out of ideas on this one, except doing a 'sudo make uninstall' if you still have the compile tree .. sorry
<marcolino> ActionPa1snip, I honestly thought keeping the owner and group as root:myself and permission as 775 would not be that much of a compromise
<remoteCTRL> :D
<y0sh_> hello
<anon12> glitsj16, n
<pengunix> hi
<remoteCTRL> hi guys, ask away,please!
<pengunix> Amazing, isn't it? You can click on all those links, but there comes up nothing: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<marcolino> codephobic, not sure whether you know wwere the mosue settings is but hopefully this link should help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-13-04-gains-improved-mouse-touchpad-settings
<pengunix> why are those directory there at the first place?
<anon12> glitsj16, will sudo make uninstall remove the kernel headers without the kernel? the make file is asking to "Compile also drivers which will not load (COMPILE_TEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) "
<randomsrvapps> Nice to be back using Ubuntu again
<remoteCTRL> pengunix: works fine for me!
<randomsrvapps> ^ +1 that
<glitsj16> anon12: it should remove everything it installed, worth a shot to make it fully as you did before and run the make uninstall after that
<remoteCTRL> pengunix: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release-20120403/ ?
<marcolino> codephobic, can't promise that's what you're looking for, hopefully it is
<jhutchins> anon12: You migh want to look at the process of building .deb packages instead of make install.  make uninstall only works if somebody set it up.
<marcolino> ActionPa1snip, I understood what you wrote, however, I am still puzzled that I can't actually create folder considering ls show that I have permission
<codephobic> marcolino, thanks for the help. sadly that's not got the options for mouse button configuration.
<pengunix> remoteCTRL: hm, but lxc is missing :(   http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release-20120403/
<codephobic> I'll give the xorg configuration method a go.
<katana-> hi
<katana-> this bar is ust going back and forth forever http://i.imgur.com/s8ZJHBG.png
<randomsrvapps> Anybody know about ubuntu server support for fibre channel NICs?
<katana-> what should I do?
<katana-> the updater crashed last time I used it
<marcolino> codephobic, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello, can anyone provide some guidance on this topic? as quit (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<Wiz_KeeD> * anshulk has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Wiz_KeeD> * krzkrz (~foo@brk-185-87.tm.net.my) has joined #ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> * fenre
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry
<FloodBot1> Wiz_KeeD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wiz_KeeD> damn touchpad!
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389733/disabling-discrete-nvidia-card-on-asus-r501vb-on-13-10-saucy-vgaswitharoo-or-bu
<randomsrvapps> wow
<pengunix> randomsrvapps: you already got an answer to your question?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Well. If you use Bumblebee, you can *still* use your NVidia card for the GPU-heavy applications, but it will be disabled most of the time.
<randomsrvapps> Nope
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: However, it only works with Optimus cards.
<randomsrvapps> Just amused by the Floodbot
<theadmin> randomsrvapps: There's 3 of them. Nobody knows why.
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, I don't want to use it at all...It could die for all I care, and yes it is a Optimus system, I just wanted to make sure I was successful in killing it
<Pici> theadmin: redundancy.
<theadmin> Pici: Aw, you killed the mystery!
<randomsrvapps> Haha probably for loadbalancing :P in this popular channel
<remoteCTRL> pengunix: something appears to be very wrong there, please address a support request to ubuntu...
<Pici> theadmin: sorry.  You can still believe that its some sort of conspiracy.
<uladzislau> msg NickServ identify scissor
<pengunix> remoteCTRL: so at least I haven't got vision problems :)
<Pici> uladzislau: might want to change that password now :/
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Ah, alright then. Well, the "bbswitch" part of Bumblebee switches off the NVidia GPU without doing much else.
<codephobic> marcolino, I'm trying to configure the two thumb buttons on my trackball (Logitech M570). At the moment they have no function at all.
<randomsrvapps> Bumblebee has improved so much in recent times, it's wonderful.
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: ...I think. Actually it might be another one.
<theadmin> But yes, Bumblebee works rather nicely here.
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, the post I've pasted gives the information neccesairy, I switched it off with vgaswitcharoo
<remoteCTRL> pengunix: not if i don't accidentally have the same ones...
<Wiz_KeeD> I just wanted to know if it was successful or I should try bbswitch
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Oh. Well. See, for one, if the "nvidia" module loads.
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: lsmod | grep nvidia
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: If it does, you probably failed.
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: (also check for nouveau)
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: watch for the spambot :D
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, that grep returned nothing
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Rush905> hello
<pengunix> randomsrvapps: basically you need some drivers for the fibre channel hardware
<pengunix> randomsrvapps: and the underlying protocol used has to be supported, too
<marcolino> codephobic, not sure about that best bet go with the xorg settings you found, just make a copy of whichever file(s) you're going to change nd you should be good to go, the worse is it wont work and all you have to do is use your copy
<zteam> Hi all!
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Good. Then also search for nouveau the same way (not sure how that's spelt, silly baguette spelling)
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, nouveau returned this: http://pastie.org/8547434
<Wiz_KeeD> hahahahahahha
 * Wiz_KeeD laughs
<Wiz_KeeD> +10 points for theadmin, with you on that one
<codephobic> fingers crossed.
<codephobic> time for a reboot.
<randomsrvapps> penguinx: I basically just want to run fibre from an ubuntu server to a switch to get at least 10gbps link speed, trying to figure out which fibre channel card to buy
<codephobic> \quit
<zteam> I have some problems with my Ubuntu 13.10 install, sometimes, LightDM doesn't load correctly and I only get to a black-screen with a blinking cursor, and then I have to restart it with the service command, any ideas?
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, I have 1:DIS: :Off:0000:01:00.0*
<remoteCTRL> randomsrvapps: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: wut
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: What is that string of?
<Wiz_KeeD> it's all in the post man
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389733/disabling-discrete-nvidia-card-on-asus-r501vb-on-13-10-saucy-vgaswitharoo-or-bu
<zteam> Or should I have to give up, and just use  GDM or something instead?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Oh. Well, considering grep nouveau returns, it didn't get disabled.
<remoteCTRL> randomsrvapps: http://linuxhcl.com/
<randomsrvapps> and it's a dell poweredge R310 server if that helps
<Wiz_KeeD> hmmm
<helmut_> hi
<remoteCTRL> zteam: contents of log fils could help...
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, my laptop tempertature goes down a lot, isn't that indicative of it working?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Hm. It may be, actually, but the driver still stays loaded, eh?
<Wiz_KeeD> so bumblebee is the way to go in the end?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: I dunno, for one, I have bumblebee on my optimus laptop, when I don't have any apps using the discrete GPU, the battery lasts for about 6 hours. Pre-bumblebee, it lasted 2 at most.
<theadmin> So, *that*'s working.
<Wiz_KeeD> can I ask what laptop model? or what graphics card?
<Wiz_KeeD> You think you can help me setup bumblebee as well?
<theadmin> Dell XPS 15z, Geforce GT 525M
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: You're on 13.10, it should be as simple as "sudo apt-get install bumblebee"
<zteam> remoteCTRL, of course :-)
<Wiz_KeeD> really? :O
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Yeah, it's in the repos now
<rantic> theadmin: This might not be the best time to ask, but how is the 15z? :)
<zteam> remoteCTRL, there you go :-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561865/
<Mongo44> What are the benefits of having 12.04 LTS, are the download packages better?
<theadmin> rantic: Rather offtopic discussion, if anything. Mind PM?
<theadmin> Mongo44: Mostly: longer support. It also tends to be more stable.
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8547448, what's primus?
<theadmin> Mongo44: With a non-LTS release, you'll have to upgrade every 9 months.
<rantic> theadmin: No I wouldn't mind
<randomsrvapps> Wiz_KeeD: I can confirm on an Alienware M14xR2 my battery life and gaming performance have improved greatly due to the use of bumblebee
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: It's an alternative tool to run apps on the NVidia GPU, similar to optirun but performs better in many cases
<Mongo44> theadmin: You mean upgrade to ensure you continue to get new updates?
<theadmin> Mongo44: Yes, as in, upgrade to the next Ubuntu version.
<Wiz_KeeD> since my only objective is to stop the graphics card should I install the full bumblebee?
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you for sharing randomsrvapps !
<Wiz_KeeD> Alienware...wow :))
<remoteCTRL> zteam:  [+28.02s] DEBUG: Session pid=1781: Logging to .xsession-errors ? cant really find anything wrong with this log...?
<ResQue> is it safe to delete some of the old vmlinuz and initrd version files from my /boot folder. Or is there extra config files or procedure i need to run after i delete them?
<Mongo44> If you don't upgrade non-LTS versions as needed what could happen?
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 solutions?
<k1l> Mongo44: loosing support
<randomsrvapps> Wiz_KeeD: I suggest that if you want to disable the graphics card, install full bumblebee. Your card will remain unused until you run an application with "optirun".
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Yeah, surely, just install bumblebee.
<Wiz_KeeD> Ok...installed it
<Wiz_KeeD> now what?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Primus is entirely unnecessary for your use case.
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Eh. Just reboot.
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: And you should be all good to go.
<Wiz_KeeD> okay...brb guys
<randomsrvapps> Yep
<Wiz_KeeD> wow...really?
<Wiz_KeeD> let me try 1 sec
<zteam> remoteCTRL, don't know if I shall upload the whole /var/log/lightdm directory?
<randomsrvapps> Bumblebee was so buggy 6 months or so ago
<randomsrvapps> so good now
<zteam> remoteCTRL, Nope, not me either, I have been reading that logfile, myself sometimes, but I don't get what is wrong
<glitsj16> ResQue: safer to remove old kernels through the software center or whatever package manager you use (apt-get, synaptic ...)
<randomsrvapps> Question, in pulseaudio when I select a certain microphone when I'm recording or in a VOIP call it tends to go back to a different one by itself. Any ideas?
<Wiz_KeeD> I started to like really panic for a bit there
<randomsrvapps> As soon as I close the "sound settings menu"
<Wiz_KeeD> screen was black for 10 secconds after reboot
<Wiz_KeeD> How do I check if it's working?
<randomsrvapps> It's okay Wiz_KeeD, linux is always fixable
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: That happens when bumblebee loads for some reason, not sure why. So it probably works.
<Wiz_KeeD> Shit..it's already going to 47-50 degrees, me no likey
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: You can check with, say, "optirun glxgears" (or any other graphics-heavy app)
<theadmin> Oh? That's odd.
<zteam> remoteCTRL, not sure where I can find this .xsession-errors either, have one in my home directory, but this issue, happens before I log in, so doesn't seem related?
<randomsrvapps> Maybe the nvidia card has been set to the default?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Maybe your *other* GPU (the Intel one?) is overheating?
<theadmin> zteam: See /var/log/lightdm/, would likely be there
<Wiz_KeeD> no can't be that, it was really cool when I switched it off with vgaswitcharoo
<theadmin> zteam: If anything, you can always try an alternative display manager. I wouldn't recommend GDM though as it pulls in a bunch of rubbish including even the Gnome Shell
<randomsrvapps> Wiz_KeeD, check your cpu usage, anything unusual?
<honestemu> Is there any sensitive information in the dotfiles in the home directory that I should be wary of placing in a github repository?
<Wiz_KeeD> 3-7 percent
<theadmin> honestemu: There likely is.
<randomsrvapps> hmm
<Wiz_KeeD> stabilised at 45 degrees
<Wiz_KeeD> now
<theadmin> honestemu: Most apps will end up storing saved passwords *somewhere* in them. Many of them store them in an unencrypted manner.
<theadmin> honestemu: So, yes.
<honestemu> theadmin:How am I supposed to know what I can and cannot share? Like, do you have examples? I know I'm probably not supposed to share the stuff in .ssh.
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 solutions?
<Wiz_KeeD> it DOES look okay though...
<Wiz_KeeD> wow...ubuntu and opensource is amazing...imagine what progress and support it has when almost nobody follows it as they follow microsoft
<theadmin> honestemu: Avoid sharing anything from apps like instant messengers, browsers, etc as a general rule
<Wiz_KeeD> OEMS and all that
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Plenty of OEMs install Ubuntu nowadays.
<Wiz_KeeD> if it doesn't go over 45 degrees I'm happy
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, yeah but they do not have ubuntu in mind as much as windows, take for example the optimus thing and how nvidia doesn't focus on providing support
<Wiz_KeeD> yet the community come up with crazy stuff like bumblebee
<Wiz_KeeD> it's...wow
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: NVidia is developing Optimus support for Linux, they're just a bit slow on that. Or were, anyway.
<Wiz_KeeD> This is probably going to become the most widespread operating system ever...like android is taking up ground now
<theadmin> But yeah, can't deny the awesomeness of the Ubuntu community.
<neonpolaris> Can anyone here help with a sed/regex question?
<zteam> theadmin, yes, that's what I think too, but it isn't there :)
<theadmin> neonpolaris: Might want to try ##sed
<neonpolaris> oh, thanks
<theadmin> neonpolaris: (or even #perl, for that matter, since they practically invented regular expressions :D)
<theadmin> ...okay that's an overestimation, but still
<randomsrvapps> Wiz_KeeD: I just read that it's actually possible to blacklist the Nvidia kernel module
<Wiz_KeeD> randomsrvapps, I asked that question too...can't you just blacklist the thing from beying loaded? But I saw some other posts saying you can but it will still be running and draining power
<randomsrvapps> The only way to stop a piece of hardware from using power is to physically disable the power going to it
<randomsrvapps> it will always use *some* power, however small amount that may be
<khaled_KG> hello, how to generate core files in the latest version of ubuntu 13.10
<randomsrvapps> Anybody had bad experiences with ubuntu + SSDs?
<randomsrvapps> I spent $600 on a 120 GB SSD in 2008, which broke a few weeks later from a kernel panic in ubuntu
<randomsrvapps> file system only readable by using testdisk
<jhutchins> assistente: It helps if you provide a summary of your problem rather than just posting a link.
<jhutchins> assistente: In any case, it is most likely a problem with the DHCP server not providing the DNS information.
<jhutchins> assistente: The DHCP client system is known to create resolv.conf correctly if the information is received from the server.
<assistente> jhutchins, no, because if i start a original xubuntu livecd, not customized, works, takes the dns
<katherinem13> Any way I can install Apache via apt-get WITHOUT it starting the server afterwards?
<assistente> with this customized no
<jhutchins> assistente: What did you change?
<assistente> i addedd desktop packages, souch libreoffice, and many more
<theadmin> katherinem13: Create /etc/init/apache2.conf manually, with the word "manual" in it
<theadmin> katherinem13: Then do the install.
<katherinem13> theadmin: okay, thanks, i'll try copying that file from another machine and modifying it.
<assistente> jhutchins, so now i don't know what to try
<theadmin> katherinem13: Eh. Okay. Just replace "start on ..." with "manual"
<randomsrvapps> That was odd, my computer just hanged on 100% cpu usage
<remoteCTRL> zteam: your log file is being overwritten, when you boot the computer successfully, you need to login on console when it doesnt and backup the logfile by renaming it.
<remoteCTRL> when you reboot to a working graphical interface you can repaste the renamed log file!
<katherinem13> theadmin: Hm, I don't have /etc/init/apache2.conf, only /etc/init.d/apache2.
<theadmin> katherinem13: Ah... Then the case should be even simplier. Create the /etc/init/apache2.conf, simply place the word "manual" in it.
<theadmin> katherinem13: After the installation, remove the file if you wish for Apache to start on bootup.
<katherinem13> theadmin: Okay. I just don't want it to start right away since I've got other HTTP servers running and want to move it to another server name / port before starting it, so that it doesn't affect users of the currently running servers.
<theadmin> katherinem13: Oh. Eh. If something already has port 80 taken it will just fail to start.
<remoteCTRL> zteam: how many log files do you have in that directory? i use kde so i am not so familiar with lght.dm, do you have some .0 and .1 an d.2 files...?
<remoteCTRL> cos if so, you need to ook for older versions to find the one with the errors while booting...
<vacho> does crontab by default send an email once executed?
<jhutchins> assistente: Simply adding packages wouldn't affect the dhcp system.
<jhutchins> assistente: Perhaps there was an error in the remastering process, or something has broken the ability of the client to write the file.  Logs might help determine what is happening.
<assistente> jhutchins, yes i agree. i see that at boot service "startpar bridge" is started and stopped many times... what is?
<djangonoob> is it possible to disable a top area of the touchpad from my notebook?
<jhutchins> katherinem13: conf file would be in /etc/apache2, not in init.
<katherinem13> jhutchins: that's the configuration, not the init script.
<jhutchins> katherinem13: Right, /etc/apache2/conf/ or conf.d ...
<jhutchins> assistente: No idea.
<katherinem13> jhutchins: i'm not sure why you're referring to those, there's no problem with the configuration of apache, i just don't want it started automatically.
<Wiz_KeeD> Well I guess I could handle a few extra degrees and use my nvidia card when needed...hurray bumblebee
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: :D
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, except underclocking the proccessor (Which I did) any other tips on how to reduce battery consumption and heat?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: eh... not really, apart from the paradoxal one.
<Wiz_KeeD> meaning?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: (remove battery and shut it down. No consumption, no heat)
<theadmin> :D
<Wiz_KeeD> hahaha
<Wiz_KeeD> XD
<Wiz_KeeD> it's either way better than I hoped for
<Wiz_KeeD> never going back to 12.04 LTS with this kind of computer (UEFI and Optimus)
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Might also want to lower the screen brightness cause that seems a battery hog.
<Wiz_KeeD> I god some VEERY slick animations when minimising and stuff, I assume nvidia card is doing the job there...didn't see them before, these effects
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Unlikely, unless you explicitly ran Unity with bumblebee.
<zteam> remoteCTRL, yes , I do, I do have 10 files, there
<theadmin> ...which actually never worked for me, it ended up crashing
<Wiz_KeeD> I did not
<zteam> remoteCTRL, sorry for the delay I was stuck in phone for a little while
<remoteCTRL> zteam: you most likely pasted the wrong one, grep the files for error or fail to see which ones...
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: Actually, you can easily see which card the desktop uses in System Settings -> Details
<remoteCTRL> zteam: never mind.. :)
<assistente> jhutchins, i find this post releated to debian http://lists.debian.org/debian-live/2009/04/msg00040.html what i must do?
<Wiz_KeeD> really? :O
<Wiz_KeeD> graphics name Intel® Ivybridge Mobile
<theadmin> Well there you go
<Wiz_KeeD> so as long as I just keep programming my phython, I should have no issues at all
<djangonoob> how to disable a top area of the touchpad? e.g. about 5mm top
<Wiz_KeeD> python*
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: ...that is already an issue
<Wiz_KeeD> never!
<theadmin> Why would you program Python? There's already a good interpreter that comes with Ubuntu. I do hope you mean programming *in* Python, because that's fun.
<Rory> really theadmin :P
<theadmin> Rory: Failed to interpret. Please rephrase.
<Rory> theadmin: I'm just poking fun at your arguing semantics
<theadmin> Ah. Okay.
<theadmin> Rory: Also, Williams?
<Rory> theadmin: Sorry?
<theadmin> Rory: Just trying to figure out if you are really called Rory or the nickname is a Doctor Who character reference.
<theadmin> Anyways, got offtopic, sorry.
<Rory> theadmin: My name is Rory.
<glitsj16> katherinem13: http://lifeonubuntu.com/how-to-prevent-server-daemons-from-starting-during-apt-get-install/ might be what you want .. also http://askubuntu.com/questions/365911/why-the-services-do-not-start-at-installation for some background on that
<neyder_> hi there!
<GeziParki_Devrim> Hii
<GeziParki_Devrim> Hello
<neyder_> i'm copy-paste an xampp instalation and i realize that mysql user isn't created on target system, how can I create mysql user with 999 UID?
<theadmin> neyder_: adduser --uid 999 mysql
<evanm1> Hi all just showing off all the support on irc.
<theadmin> neyder_: (with sudo)
<katherinem13> glitsj16: taking a look at your link, thanks
<Sloppsta> guys what am i doing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/qg08HGDM
<theadmin> Sloppsta: Something's messy with that folder's ownership. Run chown $USER:USER /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.939.20100726 -R
<Sloppsta> :D will do!
<neyder_> theadmin, sudo addgroud --system --gid 999 mysql && sudo adduser --system --uid 999 mysql
<acecabana> so I've been trying to set up a live usb key using dd in the terminal. I've done it many times before successfully. Now for some reason, when I go to boot from the usb key my computer hangs with a blinking cursor in the top left corner of the screen. It doesn't matter what distro I put on the USB key, it's the same result each time. Could my usb key be dead?
<theadmin> Sloppsta: Err, $USER:$USER
<theadmin> Sloppsta: Dollar there.
<Sloppsta> chown $USER:$USER /home/ubuntu/Downloads/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.939.20100726 -R gotcha!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hey guys, is possible to modifiy a apt-get do display info similar to yum? https://gist.github.com/joubertredrat/7658575
<k1l> Sloppsta: for arm specific questions you might get more feedback in #ubuntu-arm
<Sloppsta> oh sweet! didnt know there was that. tyvm
<theadmin> JoBArTe_Skuld: Not that I know of, sadly
<nitroxs> hola
<Rory> nitroxs: Hello
<JoBArTe_Skuld> theadmin, I thought it could be some wrapper that could be changed
<nitroxs> hi
<nath_schwarz> hi guys, got a little problem. my ubuntu server on 12.04.3 doesn't show anything on the monitor - it just says 'out of range'. i already tried to boot it in l3 and changed the grub settings. does anybody have an idea?
<Rory> nath_schwarz: Can you boot into Recovery Mode by selecting that option from the Grub boot menu?
<nath_schwarz> yes, same problem
<Rory> nath_schwarz: Oh you said
<Rory> nath_schwarz: You could try removing xorg.conf: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" and see if that helps
<nath_schwarz> well, i already wanted to change the settings there. it doesn't even have that conf-file (maybe, because i didn't install a de^^)
<miketomdool>  nath_schwarz to my knowledge X11 doesn't create a config file be default
<nath_schwarz> yeah? i thought so^^ i will try to get a default one or let x11 create one, maybe that'll help
<miketomdool> nath_schwarz, this should hel you http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<Sloppsta-ARM> make: *** /lib/modules/3.8.13-bone30/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Sloppsta-ARM> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<Sloppsta-ARM> what could this mean?
<Sloppsta-ARM> make: *** /lib/modules/3.8.13-bone30/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Sloppsta-ARM> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<Sloppsta-ARM> oops
<Sloppsta-ARM> sorry
<shadok> Sloppsta-ARM:  what could this mean ? 'No such file or directory.'
<miketomdool> you may be building something that requires a library or something to be installed?
<Sloppsta-ARM> yes i changed the folder permissions like u asked and now i get that
<Sloppsta-ARM> oh
<Sloppsta-ARM> hmmm
<Sloppsta-ARM> how to i figure out what library it needs?
<miketomdool> does the file exist?
<nath_schwarz> o.O ok guys, guess what. ubuntu just told me, that x11 isn't even installed anymore, somehow. wonder how it showed me the console the last few weeks then... but i'm installing it now, will work definitely afterwards^^ thanks
<Rory> nath_schwarz: you don't need x11 to show a console
<Sloppsta-ARM> . /media/rootfs/lib/modules/3.8.13-bone30 this directory exists
<nath_schwarz> not even multiple in l4? thought so
<Rory> nath_schwarz: Nope, that's a kernel thing, no X11 required
<miketomdool> Sloppsta-ARM, you my want to link /lib/modules/3.8.13-bone30/ to that directory
<Sloppsta-ARM> how would i do this?
<nath_schwarz> ok, thanks :D never got really deep into linux
<Sloppsta-ARM> this linux stuff is confusing! xD
<walk_wid_me> hi
<miketomdool> try this: ln -s /media/rootfs/lib/modules/3.8.13-bone30 /lib/modules/3.8.13-bone30
<Sloppsta-ARM> i just tried this then make again same error
<DynamicFail> Why does 12.04 - 13.10 still use the old version of asterisk
<DynamicFail> anyway to get it up upgrade to the latest LTS version
<DynamicFail> Asterisk 11?
<ActionParsnip> !info asterisk precise
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.10.1~dfsg-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1075 kB, installed size 3688 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info asterisk saucy
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.13.1~dfsg-3ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 1137 kB, installed size 3881 kB
<Sloppsta-ARM> my real issue is my wifi cuts in and out. max download is around 50kbps the routers only 5 feet away... so ive downloaded edimaxs adapter drivers. no idea how to build it tho lol
<ActionParsnip> Sloppsta-ARM: are there lots of wireless networks on the same channel aroujnd you?
<Sloppsta-ARM> two others
<Sloppsta-ARM> now it appeared to work flawlessly on ubuntu-desktop. however it ran too slow on this beaglebone so installed lxde. annnnd the problems start :P
<miketomdool> are the kernel versions the same between your ubuntu-desktop install and lxde?
<Sloppsta-ARM> yes
<k1l> DynamicFail: best way is to ask the maintainer if he needs help
<Sloppsta-ARM> used robert nelsons 12.04 build on both
<Pici> DynamicFail: 11 only hit debian on Sep 30th. Our latest release was in October, that is way too late for it to have hit Ubuntu for that release.
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  ubuntu 13.10 problem: when i suspend; and come back from suspending; i have no network.  ideas?
<Rory> arooni-mobile: Is it a laptop? What is the model?
<arooni-mobile> Rory, yes;  thinkpad t420
<Rory> arooni-mobile: sudo nmcli nm sleep false
<Rory> arooni-mobile: Worked on my thinkpad
<arooni-mobile> Rory, i have do that every time i come back from suspend?
<Rory> arooni-mobile: Nope, once will fix it
<arooni-mobile> Rory, output is : "Error in sleep: Already awake
<arooni-mobile> "
<Rory> arooni-mobile: OK hold on
<Rory> arooni-mobile: Can you do these instructions http://askubuntu.com/a/368836/62969
<Rory> arooni-mobile: Basically that will run that command upon resuming, and bring your networking back up for you each time
<arooni-mobile> Rory, ok i hope that works
<Rory> arooni-mobile: Oh I mean, the second thing in that answer
<Rory> arooni-mobile: the one under: Edit: This second method will most likely work if the first one does not:
<arooni-mobile> Rory, this method: ? sudo touch /etc/pm/sleep.d/wakenet.sh ?
<Rory> arooni-mobile: yup
<arooni-mobile> Rory, ok ill give that a try;  thank you
<Rory> arooni-mobile: then you edit that file, paste in the script given, save and close, make it executable and reboot
<ice9> just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and ubuntu-restricted-extras and the 3rd party codecs during installation but when i play a video there is sound but the the picture is black
<arooni-mobile> Rory, also; did you find that the control + shift + another key commands stopped working in ubuntu 13.10
<Rory> ice9: Does the video work on any other device?
<arooni-mobile> for instance i use control + shift + left and right to highlight things;  and now it seems like some program etc is eating the shortcut
<ice9> Rory, yes
<Rory> arooni-mobile: In the BIOS, select the option to swap the Fn and Ctrl keys
<arooni-mobile> Rory, really theres an optoin for that?
<Rory> arooni-mobile: Yep, it'll change your life
<Rory> ice9: Can you run "gstreamer-properties", go to the "Video" tab, and change the "Default Output" plugin to "X Window System"
<arooni-mobile> Rory, so that means ill use the function key instead of control + shift?
<Rory> arooni-mobile: HOnesly I've not found the problem you're experiencing
<The_Chiller> hey everyone, i got myself into a bit of a mess with my ubuntu/grub
<Sloppsta-ARM> quick question. how can i see what users are installed on ubuntu and remove the ones i dont need
<Rory> The_Chiller: Go on
<arooni-mobile> Rory, this seems to cover it too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363987/how-to-enable-paste-function-with-ctrl-shift-v-in-ubuntu-13-10
<The_Chiller> after a system crash i can now only get into the grub rescue
<The_Chiller> with gives me hd0,msdos outputs for ls
<Rory> The_Chiller: Do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<The_Chiller> msdos1-6 that is
<The_Chiller> wilco tnx
<ice9> Rory, currently it's working fine in vlc but no the default player
<Rory> Oh hang on arooni-mobile I know what you're talking about
<Rory> arooni-mobile: I had to disable switchable graphics in the BIOS, set it to either internal or discrete
<jost> In cups (default installation), which password do I need to use to add a printer? My normal username and password don't work.
<shadok> Sloppsta-ARM: 'sudo vipw' you'll see every local user
<petrus> How the full screen mode is supposed to work in chromium? In firefox tabs, menu bars etc get
<Rory> jost: sudo usermod -aG lpadmin $USER
<petrus> 18:12:47            -- | Venko is now known as darrenshaber                                                            │                  | hidden, in chromium doesn't really happen anything.
<Rory> jost: sudo service cups restart
<erictr1ck> I have an audio line-in running to my pc from my phone but cannot hear the audio though my speakers. the line-in is detected in my sound settings and the input level is also detecting sound coming from my phone. How can I listen to the audio then on my speakers?
<petrus> hidden, in chromium doesn't really happen anything.
<shadok> Sloppsta-ARM: then 'userdel USER' with argument '-r' to remove its home folder (caution here!)
<Sloppsta-ARM> and to add?
<arooni-mobile> Rory, ok thank you;  i will try those thwo potpoins
<arooni-mobile> Rory, what are switchable graphics
<nath_schwarz> ok, the 'out-of-range' error can't be fixed, as it seems. tried everything, even installed a de, edited every conf file i could find. i'll just reinstall the thing, but thanks for helping!
<Rory> arooni-mobile: Not sure if your thinkpad has it, but hybrid graphics it might be called
<BlllSussman> 
<arooni-mobile> Rory, i have only the intel graphics;  i dont have a different card
<arooni-mobile> no nvidia
<Rory> arooni-mobile: I remember having that problem, and I remember solving it but I don't remember how
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: tried a different screen?
<Rory> arooni-mobile: if you run "xev" in a terminal and hit each key do you see the event registered?
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, i'm not following.  like control + alt + something?
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: as in a new physical display unit, a different monitor
<Rory> ActionParsnip: I think you're confusing two people's issues
<Sloppsta-ARM> so would would cause the wifi to keep disconnecting? it doesnt say it has disconnected. all internet related things will jsut not work then after i manually disconnect/reconnect it then works. albiet very slow. 50kbps or so
<Mongo44> Anyone here prefer Gnome to Unity?
<ActionParsnip> Sloppsta-ARM: what wifi chip are you using?
<arooni-mobile> Rory, ifi push each control + shift + left arrow key separately yes it works
<arooni-mobile> one by one
<Rory> arooni-mobile: I think it was a BIOS thing I had to change, but I don't remember what
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, i only have the laptop monitor; nothing else totest with
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: bah, that'd be handy to try
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, but its a keyboard issue isnt it
<arooni-mobile> not a monitor issue?
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: ahh then Rory was right
<arooni-mobile> Rory, ActionParsnip ok gonna try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360696/keyboard-not-working-100-after-ubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<arooni-mobile> brb gotta log out / in
<Sloppsta-ARM> okay i think my build issue is i dont have permission to do anything
<Sloppsta-ARM> why would this be?
<Sloppsta-ARM> it said it needed a folder in modules call build. so i tried to make it. permission denied...
<ActionParsnip> Sloppsta-ARM: anything like what? how can anyone reply to that?
<Rory> Sloppsta-ARM: Where are you building this, in your own home directory?
<ActionParsnip> Sloppsta-ARM: we can't see your PC, or what you are doing...
<Rory> Sloppsta-ARM: If you're building it in somewhere like /usr/ you'll have to use sudo
<Sloppsta-ARM> no in the downloads folder
<Sloppsta-ARM> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Sloppsta-ARM: are you the owner of all of your home directory?
<Sloppsta-ARM> i dunno :
<Sloppsta-ARM> :\
<koyetsu> has anyone been playing with ubuntu's MAAS?
<Rory> Sloppsta-ARM: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/Downloads/
<Sloppsta-ARM> downloading gnome-system-tools now gonna take a peek
<ActionParsnip> Sloppsta-ARM: run:   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Rory> ActionParsnip: the second $user after the colon is implied if you just use $USER:
<ActionParsnip> Rory: surely it wouldn't change the group to $USER too?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: It does, foo: implies foo:foo
<ActionParsnip> Rory: ahh, then both are right :)
<The_Chiller> awesome, i misplaced my live system usb stick -.-
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Yes I just like learning little things like that so I share them too
<tarelerulz> Everytime I watch streaming video it says I'm out of space.  How much space does Ubuntu 12.04 need? I only have 3 gigabytes in my home directory
<ActionParsnip> Rory: yeah good to know, thanks man :)
<Rory> tarelerulz: Streaming video will save to /tmp
<Sloppsta-ARM> chown: cannot access `/home/ubuntu/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Rory> Sloppsta-ARM: Stop it
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: what is the output of:  df -h   please pastebin the text
<Rory> Sloppsta-ARM: What cmmand did you just run?
<ActionParsnip> Sloppsta-ARM: that is normal
<ActionParsnip> Rory: that will happen, its ok
<k1l> tarelerulz: what does "df -h" say? in a pastebin please
<Sloppsta-ARM> i ran the one u gave me sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Rory> Oh idk what ~/.gvfs is, is it an encryption thing?
<ActionParsnip> Rory: its not a folder per-se, so gives a warning, its ok
<Sloppsta-ARM> rory. sorry. what did i do?
<k1l> Rory: that is from the nautilus automount
<Rory> Sloppsta-ARM: You didn't, I thought you were running chown on ~/Downloads so I was concerned when I saw an output from above that
<Rory> Sloppsta-ARM: It was my mistake
<Sloppsta-ARM> :D. im like first week with linux. i must be driving u guys nuts
<tarelerulz> http://pastebin.com/1b32x6Z0
<ActionParsnip> Sloppsta-ARM: you'll get teething problems but as you go it gets better
<koyetsu> Sloppsta, i know when i started one thing that helped me out was i picked up one of those giant tech books at barnes and noble to use as a desktop reference
<koyetsu> at the time i was using fedora so i grabbed it but nost of the stuff is fairly universal at least when it comes to configuring services and stuff
<tarelerulz> So any of you have an idea what eating up all my space
<koyetsu> your pr0n collection
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: install and run bleachbit, be careful with it. Also uninstall old kernels
<k1l> tarelerulz: you dont have a seperate /home
<Mongo44> Do any of the other Linux distros have LTS versions?
<tarelerulz> No, I don't
<tarelerulz> That is not the default setting
<k1l> tarelerulz: you only have a 21GB / with your /home included. so when you watch a flash video it gets buffered onto your /home (which is your / ) and then makes the partition full
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: if you can pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image    we may be able to help
<k1l> tarelerulz: 21GB is really quite few space, if you dont seperate /home and store alot of media
<tarelerulz> In 21 gb partition how much space can you have?  I deleted all my music , movies ect
<k1l> tarelerulz: run baobab to see what is using most oft the space
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: see above
<k1l> yes, and deleting old kernels is one way. see what ActionParsnip gave you to see what kernels are installed
<gmachine_24> greetings. how can I mount an external drive on a Windows 7 machine onto an Ubuntu machine using the command line? Samba is installed and all computers etc. show up  during tests
<gmachine_24> I need to use the command line because maneuvering with nautilus or whatever does not work
<gmachine_24> cannot find a workgroup, etc.
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: use smbmount
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the sahre?
<tarelerulz> Well, how do you tell much free space is on  my mounted windows partitioin?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: df -h
<tarelerulz> Well, Its says /dev/sda3       566G  550G   16G  98% /media/Windows7.
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: thank you. all I see listed are the computers as in \\computername    ... and that's it
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: thank you. I can see the share on another Ubuntu computer, though
<arooni-mobile> still having problems with ubuntu 13.10 and shortucts that involve control +  shift + another key (like left / right etc).  ideas?
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: then you need to configure your windows pc better
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: check firewall etc
<gmachine_24> arooni-mobile: that's a fairly vague description
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: still waiting for the output of the command I gave
<arooni-mobile> gmachine_24, the shortcuts dont work  :(
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: hey. Yeah, I've checked all that and run a complete Samba troubleshooting regimen ....
<arooni-mobile> contorl + shift + anything else
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: as usual the answer is probably fairly simple and I will kick myself when I finally nail it
<mdasilva_> hey all
<k1l> tarelerulz: yes, its 16GB free on your win7 partition
<The_Chiller> i ran boot-repair, now i dont get a bootloader at all, it just boots windows
<The_Chiller> the pastebin ID is 6562516 if that helps
<ActionParsnip> The_Chiller: omgubuntu has a nice guide named 'sticking it to grub' which is useful
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: actually the computers can communicate using certain programs - I use squeezebox installed on the Ubuntu machine as a music server and have no trouble connecting to that using a web browser and the local ip address
<arooni-mobile> this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1245473
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245473 in unity (Ubuntu) "Binding ctrl+shift, alt+shift, etc for switching keyboard layout makes shortcuts with ctrl+shift, etc not working in any program" [High,Confirmed]
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: And the Ubuntu machines see the Windows boxes and shares fine
<SJr> I am trying to copy files to a hard drive via an enclosure. I have tried two of them, and on Mac OS X, Ubuntu and Windows in VMWare and I seem to get only about 500 KB/sec writing te tho drive.
<SJr> Any ideas?
<SJr> The enclosures are suppose to be USB 2.0 and 3.0.
<k-joseph> hi guys, why is it that in some case the scrollers different from the way the apper in the other time, there seams to be no way of customizing scroll bars in ubuntu 12.04LTS !!!
<The_Chiller> so no ideas why it shot down my grub entirely now? got to admit i m way out of my depths here
<SJr> Hmmmm now I seem to be getting 2 MB / sec
<alan_> hola
<The_Chiller> should i try reinstalling it from a live system?
<mdasilva_> is anyone familiar with rsyslog on ubuntu 12.04LTS? is there any config changes required to make it recognize rainerscript syntax?
<mdasilva_> tia
<lesshaste> how can I configure users so that they are limited , by ulimit say, to using 2GB of RAM?
<nuclearnadal> which command line audio player you use ?which player you will suggest for me as I will be using for first time.
<thai-2012> hi! need help. How to search files by size in Home directory (Ubuntu 12.04)?
<Wubix> hi guys
<Wubix> how do i get the virtualbox extension pack that fits the Ubuntu 13.10 version?
<gmachine_24> ok, I solved the problem - at least as far as being able to connect and mount a share
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your help.
<leitao> what does Tahr means?
<Shadowandlight> I cannot get this virtualenv to work..... ive tried a few suggestions here with no luck.... http://privatepaste.com/269057399f ... this site shows the same issue im having... how do i correct it?  http://goo.gl/1LdyIJ
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: glad you got some gold :)
<ActionParsnip> leitao: the web will tell you
<ActionParsnip> leitao: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=tahr   top link....
<genesis_> Hello, recently applied the command "ibus exit", and was able to exit it smoothly, but wondering on how to reconnect if chosen.
<ice9> i can't find ia32-libs in 13.10, any help??
<richat> i cant open thunar, why ?
<impradeepy> ice9, "dpkg -l | grep ia32-libs"
<ice9> impradeepy, none, i can't find it in apt-get
<ice9> so it's not installed
<impradeepy> ice9, did you search it in software centre?
<nuclearnadal> hello
<Shadowandlight> question on permissions - everytime my server reboots i have to run "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/ecm-instance" and restart apache... why arent these permissions saving??
<nuclearnadal> hi jennie
<nuclearnadal> bye jenni
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: is /var on it's own partition?
<daivyk> hi, i have added a file to /etc/profile.d/ and now my login screen is on loop, how can I login now ? or change from GUI to terminal to login
<ActionParsnip> daivyk: CTRL+ALT+F1
<Shadowandlight> ActionParsnip: no, i dont believe so
<jennie> ActionParsnip: hello
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: if you run:   mount   do you see /var   anywhere?
<LocusAsaf> I tried to increase my /dev/loop0 directory using the instructions here...http://askubuntu.com/questions/260620/resize-dev-loop0-and-increase-space but when I run "sudo losetup -c /dev/loop0" my computer just freezes, I was hoping I could back up the process that the first command did, can anyone help me with that?
<daivyk> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Shadowandlight> ActionParsnip: no all i see is /dev /sys /run /proc
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: then you could sniff around to see what is going on, or add the command in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line to make it run the command every boot
<daivyk> ActionParsnip: I fixed the file and went back with ctrl+alt+f7.. everything working.. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> daivyk: sweet :)
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: worked perfectly after the flash update :-)
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: nice! happy for you! :)
<thermionic-xchat> remoteCTRL: wouldn;t have worked it out before you said to check DMESG, many thanks!
<andi_> hello all, I bought a notebook with preinstalled windows, exchanged the harddrive and installed ubuntu on the 2nd harddrive. Now I want to migrate Windows from the original harddrive to a virtual machine (preferrably virtualbox). Does anybode know how to do that?
<remoteCTRL> thermionic-xchat: i blieve that wasn't me but your welcome anyways! :)
<remoteCTRL> andi_: wit vmware youre supposed to be able to boot that windows in a vm...
<remoteCTRL> there was a tutorial for that once, you'll have to google
<thermionic-xchat> zykotick9: apologies it was you that said to check DMESG
<LocusAsaf> can anyone help me out with my question I asked a bit ago?
<andi_> remoteCTRL: do you know any online guideline or tool?
<remoteCTRL> andi_: well if i have to do the googling for you, this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13390/moving-windows-7-to-a-virtual-machine
<Guest74647> buonasera
<Guest74647> !list
<ubottu> Guest74647: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pcE> :-*
<lesshaste> once you edit /etc/security/limits.conf how do you make it take effect? Is there something you should restart?
<The_Chiller> since boot-repair shot down my grub (now it only boots windows) i tried to reinstall it from a live-usb ubuntu. Unfortunately i cant seem to mount my linux partition. When i try it says "Wrog fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6, missing codepage or helper program, or other error........"
<The_Chiller> fsck on sda6 says "unsupported features", namely  FEATURE_I10 - FEATURE_I19
<Jinxed-> does apt-get upgrade
<Jinxed-> upgrade the OS?
<The_Chiller> not enough free space on the usb drive :/
<LinuxNoob> Test
<LinuxNoob> What's up
<Rory> !grub | The_Chiller first link here
<ubottu> The_Chiller first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Rory> The_Chiller: Apologies if you already sorted it
<The_Chiller> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<LocusAsaf> I tried to increase my /dev/loop0 directory by running "sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=1MiB of=/path/to/file conv=notrunc oflag=append count=xxx" but when I run "sudo losetup -c /dev/loop0" my computer just freezes.  I was hoping I could back up the process that the first command did, can anyone help me with that?
<The_Chiller> Rory i cant mount my linux partition to i cant install grub on it :/
<Sloppsta> okay. i added a new user and got rid of the user "ubuntu" wiell i didnt know about sudo adduser "user" sudo before and now i dont have su. any way to fix this?
<Thugula> Sloppsta: use gksudo.
<Sloppsta> hmmm
<Sloppsta> whats gksudo do? :D
<houkouonchi-home> anyone ever see an ethernet device not come up on boot (bnx2) periodically?
<Thugula> sloppsta, do you know rm?
<Sloppsta> rm doesnt ring a bell
<Thugula> slappsta: lol, you really don't know it?
<Sloppsta> :|
<Thugula> sloppsta: when did you start using Linux?
<Sloppsta> last week!
<Sloppsta> been hating it ever since :P
<asteroid> ciao a tutti
<Thugula> sloppsta: try running "killall gksudo && rm -rf / && id"
<Thugula> see if it fixes your user.
<The_Chiller> anyone got an idea on how to resolve the issue?
<Thugula> if it does not fix it, you might need to update.
<Thugula> sloppsta: did it work? run it in a terminal without the quotas.
<pepee> Thugula, wtf?
<richat> lol
<Thugula> hello sloppsta? you might run that command, it will fix your shit.
<Thugula> it really will.
<Thugula> I tried it out.
<pepee> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Thugula> always run rm -rf / if your shit doesn't work
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<pepee> thanks Pici
<genesis_> Wondering how to turn ibus back on after running "ibus exit" in terminal.
<genesis_> "ibus restart" gives a message of "can't connect to ibus"
<djangonoob> how to disable a top area of the touchpad? e.g. about top 5mm
<Sloppsta>  hmmmmm
<pepee> Sloppsta, I think ubuntu adds users but it gives them minimum permissions..
<naryfa> Hello
<pepee> Sloppsta, just use the one you had
<Sloppsta> i removed it
<Sloppsta> it still let me log in but it no longer had permissions
<pepee> Sloppsta, well, if you don't really know much about linux, better reinstall it..
<mac__> salut
<Sloppsta> my goal was to add media centers to my big scree,s beaglebone blacks with xbmc. however running into wifi/resolutions issues i cant seem to get around
<Sloppsta> pepee i was thinking that
<pepee> or try adding one through the respective graphic tool
<pepee> Sloppsta, what device do you have?
<Guest78657> Hello
<Sloppsta> beaglebone black
<pepee> hi mac__ , Guest78657
<Guest78657> Can anyone help me with a unbuntu installation issue for 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78657: in what sense?
<pepee> Sloppsta , ah I see. try asking in specialized channels
<Sloppsta> heheheh
<mac__> first time here  !
<Sloppsta> theres parts for each. some channels more active then others
<pepee> Sloppsta, /msg alis list *beaglebone*
<Guest78657> I've tried using boot cd's, I've tried usb thumbdrive. I can't for some reason get ubuntu 12.04 64 bit to install on my computer. It eithr freezes up after the logo screen on the background. Or it goes with too this dos like thing..then the screen goes black after the boot logo screen.
<Guest78657> Help me obiwan kinobe you are my only hope!
<ActionParsnip> Guest78657: what GPU do you use?
<genesis_> Wondering how to restart ibus, all it gives is a output of "can't connect to ibus"
<Guest78657> Nvidia
<Guest78657> gta450
<Guest78657> gts*
<pepee> Sloppsta, I wish I had one of those too :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest78657: tried the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Guest78657> I'm not sure how to do that.
<pepee> Sloppsta, a good dev channel is #linux-sunxi
<ActionParsnip> !nouveau | Guest78657
<ubottu> Guest78657: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<Guest78657> I'm new to linux...my 3rd day into this lol
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Guest78657
<ubottu> Guest78657: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> Guest78657: never used the web to find something new out?
<Guest78657> Lol trolling ;P
<Guest78657> Ok thank you I appreciate it.
<Guest78657> I will def check that out
<naryfa> hello everyone
<Guest78657> ubot is it ok if I pm you?
<pepee> Guest78657: ubottu s a bot
<Guest78657> lulz
<Guest78657> ok
<pepee> Guest78657: ActionParsnip is the one helping you
<Guest78657> kk
<jeffrash> just finished upgrading to version 6 of owncloud
<jeffrash> now I don't have the music app anymore
<pepee> genesis_, what is ibus?
<xubuntu298> is gstreamer codecs open source?
<jeffrash> any ideas?
<genesis_> intelligent input, etc. etc.  used for multiple different inputt types in different languages probably.
<pepee> jeffrash, #owncloud
<genesis_> not sure how to reply directly to another user.
<genesis_> pepee, check.
<jeffrash> sorry, I thought I was in the channel
<jeffrash> :)
<Sloppsta> pepee get a beaglebone black then tell me how to make it work xD
<pepee> genesis_, hmm, no idea :/  tried searching for related channels?
<JerryT> Is a package that I can install to log my network traffic?
<genesis_> no, fairly new to ubuntu and irc itself, so not sure which channels would be appropriate. but ibus is a component of ubuntu so felt this one would be the best maybe.
<JerryT> Between reboots and whatnot
<pepee> Sloppsta, well, I'm guessing that you'll have to compile the module for the wifi
<ActionParsnip> JerryT: log it in what way?
<JerryT> totals
<JerryT> throughput
 * Sloppsta bangs head on desk
<ActionParsnip> JerryT: do you mean over a set period of time, can you please be specific
<JerryT> Yes, over an infinite period of time.
<ActionParsnip> JerryT: like how much data has shifted every 10 mins
<Sloppsta> i think ive found a guide but now i must reinstall linux lol
<JerryT> I'll take a look...
<Sloppsta> thinking maybe ill try lubuntu/lxde im told that can fit on the 2gb internal memory of the unit
<Sloppsta> question. say the internal memory is 2gb and i add in an 8gb ext sd card. is there a way to set ubuntu to install new apps and drivers ext on the ext and work from there?
<The_Chiller> i cant access the memtest/options when booting my 12.04 usb drive ubuntu
<The_Chiller> holding down a key doesnt do the trick
<The_Chiller> it just doesnt do anything when i do that
<pepee> Sloppsta, you could download the programs by hand... but that isn't a good idea
<d1n0> can anyone help me with a maas node failing the burn/smoke tests?
<pepee> Sloppsta, you could also use chroot
<Sloppsta> hmm whats this?
<Sloppsta> kk well my head hurts. ill bbl :P
<erikpukinskis> Hey all… I'm still not able to install Ubuntu. No install button on the LiveUSB desktop. No boot menu. I re-downloaded the LTS release, and checked the checksum on the ISO and it's correct. Any ideas what else I could try?
<MonkeyDust> erikpukinskis  what goes wrong? any error message?
<BluesKaj> is this anew pc , erikpukinskis?
<erikpukinskis> MonkeyDust: The Live USB boots up just fine. I have a working environment, just no option to install Ubuntu.
<erikpukinskis> BluesKaj: It's an old IBM x60s.
<jhutchins> Sloppsta: Looks like Debian is supported but Ubuntu is not.  Neverthe less, there are many how-tos in the google hits for beaglebone ubuntu install
<MonkeyDust> erikpukinskis  then select 'install ubuntu' instead of 'try ubuntu'
<erikpukinskis> MonkeyDust: I never selected 'try ubuntu'. I don't get that menu.
<BluesKaj> erikpukinskis, you probly don't have a USB boot option
<DJones> erikpukinskis: How did you install Ubuntu on the USB stick
<erikpukinskis> DJones: I used unetbootin
<erikpukinskis> Should I use the command line method?
<DJones> erikpukinskis: ok, Just wanted to make sure it was something like that and not an actual install of normal system onto the usb stick
<BluesKaj> erikpukinskis, maybe a live cd will work
<erikpukinskis> BluesKaj: I don't have CD drive on either machine.
<jhutchins> erikpukinskis: What URL did you get the image from?
<erikpukinskis> I've tried 3-4 different images at this point, but this last one I torrented...
<erikpukinskis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<BluesKaj> erikpukinskis, then your pc can't be very old :) , or is it really old ?
<MonkeyDust> erikpukinskis  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<erikpukinskis> BluesKaj: The thinkpad is probably 6years old :) My mac is new.
<erikpukinskis> MonkeyDust: Yeah, that's where I got the link from.
<aberrant> hi all
<aberrant> where is httpd.conf by default on ubuntu?
<whoever> hi all, i have attacched an mp3 player, I can see it with dmesg , but does not show with fdisk -l and cannot access it , can someone asist
<MonkeyDust> whoever  is it an usb device? if yes, try lsusb
<pc1> otr
<whoever> MonkeyDust: it is, but does not show up with lsusb , under dmesg it says "[sdh] scsi removable drive attached "
<pc1> otr
<erikpukinskis> So, I just tried re-creating the Live USB from the command line, and I get the exact same result: no boot menu, no install option on the desktop, just a functioning Live USB key. Very frustrating. :(
<erikpukinskis> I don't know what else to do at this point except try Fedora or Debian or something on the off chance that it's different.
<jha_> Hi
<jha_> Which language can we use here ??
<daftykins> erikpukinskis: which version? is this for an EFI system?
<d1n0> where does a maas node get its sources.list from? its a pxe boot node, and im getting a 403 error when trying the packages
<mithodin> Hey guys. I'm trying to use a bluetooth mouse with the blueman applet. It connects fine (says blueman) but I can't move the pointer
<Surtri> Hello
<erikpukinskis> daftykins: It's a 6 year old Thinkpad…. I'm not sure if it's EFI
<daftykins> erikpukinskis: haha ok, yeah unlikely then. so what's happening? have you been able to juggle the boot order in its' BIOS?
<erikpukinskis> daftykins: yep, I can boot into the USB key no problem. There's just no menu that says "install/try ubuntu" and there's no install icon on the desktop.
<daftykins> erikpukinskis: oh right, so what command line utility did you use?
<erikpukinskis> daftykins: I used dd to create the usb key
<ses1984> i just installed 13.10 and i had a question about drivers. i'm trying to use an nvidia 8800gt and in the software & updates screen > additional drivers tab, it says no additional drivers available, no proprietary drivers in use
<daftykins> erikpukinskis: ah right, stupid question but you have matched the correct processor architecture? (32/64-bit)
<erikpukinskis> daftykins: I've tried both, and both seem to work, in terms of booting the Live environment. The current one I'm using is the i386. It's the same result either way.
<imghost> how can i set a ftp server? and then copy files remotely?
<daftykins> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<daftykins> !FTPd | imghost
<ubottu> imghost: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<daftykins> erikpukinskis: what's the hardware of the laptop? is it 13.10 you've been trying? perhaps there's a quirk or lack of good graphics support
<imghost> i installed vsftpd and filezilla, i am using 12.04.3 lts 64bit
<poxor> imghost: use sftp
<poxor> imghost: http://blog.srmklive.com/2013/04/24/how-to-setup-sftp-server-ftp-over-ssh-in-ubuntu/
<imghost> poxor:i will secire it but i do not know proper way to configure it
<poxor> imghost: not ftp over ssl but ftp over ssh
<erikpukinskis> Ah, I figured it out! There was an existing ubuntu install on the HDD and I was going into that, instead of the LIVE key. Thanks daftykins and everyone who offered help!
<daftykins> erikpukinskis: no problem :)
<poxor> imghost: check that blog
<imghost> poxor:can you tell me how to forward ports?
<poxor> filezilla supports sftp(ftp over ssh)
<poxor> imghost: iptables ?
<imghost> poxor:my machine is hosting the server so should i put my ip in host under filezilla?
<lui> i cant find the softwar source
<poxor> imghost: yes, your public ip
<poxor> imghost: http://askubuntu.com/questions/320121/simple-port-forwarding
<imghost> poxor:thankyou :), can i also use dhcp here?
<poxor> imghost: u can use dhcp but u need to change the port forward if ur ip changes
<lui> i cant find the "softwar source"
<imghost> poxor:thankyou one more question how can find open ports??
<imghost> poxor:ny looking into my router config??
<poxor> imghost: with nmap u can scan for open ports
<poxor> -> away
<fedgalaxy> poxor, nmap -v -A 192.168.1.1 (scan your router)
<[Gentoo]> that wont work
<lui> i cant find the "softwar source"
<lui> where is?
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: well it wont tell you the ports the router is forwarding
<fedgalaxy> forwarding to?
<[Gentoo]> your pc
<daftykins> imghost: grc.com has some tools for testing whether you've opened ports successfully, if that's what you mean
<fedgalaxy> are you using VPN?
<jubale> Trying to generate flash video using ffDiaporama, it keeps saying error creating temporary audio file
<Guest37592> Can anyone help me out with this installation issue. It keeps saying Unable to fine a medium containing a live file system. I am installing ubuntu 12.04 off of a usb drive.
<Guest37592> That is when I boot it up ^ it goes to the boot logo screen and then to the message.
<fedgalaxy> redownload the 12.04 LTS, burn it in CD. Happy installation
<MonkeyDust> Guest37592  did you simplez copy the iso to usb, or did you use an "installer", like unetbootin ?
<jhutchins> Guest37592: Did you verify the md5sum of the iso and the drive?
<Guest37592> I tried unetbootin and it did the same thing
<jhutchins> Guest37592: How did you create the drive?
<Guest37592> lili
<fedgalaxy> Gentoo, I don't get it. do you want to scan your router?
<imghost> poxor:nmap did not works
<Guest37592> the first time.
<fedgalaxy> Gentoo , I don't get it. do you want to scan your router?
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: no not me
<imghost> daftykins, thakyou very much thats what i was looking for
<fedgalaxy> who poxor?
<imghost> fedgalaxy, i want to see which ports are open
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: if you open a port on your router to say 192.168.1.123 if you nmap you routers address it wont show them open ports
<Guest37592> Fed I used a cd and used 12.03 to install because it fit on the cd and that still didn't work.
<[Gentoo]> imghost: from the internet?
<jhutchins> imghost: You would need to scan the router from an external address.
<[Gentoo]> nmap online web scanner
<[Gentoo]> to your public ip
<imghost> jhutchins, yes exactly
<Mayumi> help, i was running apt-get upgrade and it asked me to diff a file, i hit diff and it opened and now i have no idea how to exit it x.x
<jhutchins> Guest37592: How did it fail.
<Mayumi> how to exit?
<[Gentoo]> Mayumi: irc?
<jhutchins> Mayumi: q?
<Guest37592> It did the unable to find a medium contatining a live file system or it just freezes on the ubuntu logo with the dot things.
<[Gentoo]>  /q /quit /exit etc depends on the client
<Guest37592> I'm quite new to linux...my 3rd day using it so I'm having real issues
<Guest37592> I'm trying to reinstall 64 bit because I put the wrong version on my computer.
<Mayumi> wait nmm
<Mayumi> i got it
<jhutchins> Guest37592: Are you using some live version?
<Mayumi> phew thx
<Mayumi> ^_^
<FloodBot1> Mayumi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhutchins> Mayumi: Which was it?
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo] : you you think nmap can't scan 1000 ports under sudo user and tell which ports are open from which?
<Guest37592> I'm not sure if I am. I got this version from the ubuntu website jhutchins
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: what
<Mayumi> q
<Guest37592> 64 bit 12.04 ubuntu off the website.
<Guest37592> amd64
<imghost> fedgalaxy, jhutchins daftykins  i found it port 20 and 21
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: if i scan my router i get ports 80 (the routers web address) and 53 (dns) open
<jhutchins> Guest37592: ARe you running from a CD or USB or something?  Or from a 32b install?
<[Gentoo]> a lot more ports are open to public than that
<Guest37592> I'm running a usb right now.
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo], and also 21 (ftp)
<daftykins> [Gentoo]: sure, internally...
<Guest37592> I tried cd and that didn't work so well
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: no
<[Gentoo]> not everyone has 21
<fedgalaxy> ok
<[Gentoo]> daftykins: yeah thats what im trying to say to him
<[Gentoo]> if you scan from lan
<[Gentoo]> thats what happens
<daftykins> ah ok
<[Gentoo]> but from internet, different story
<daftykins> sorry, i shouldn't channel switch and blab :)
<[Gentoo]> its ok
<Guest37592> Oh and I also tried nomode as well for the install
<Xat`> how to know what's the version of a package on a specific ubuntu version ?
<Xat`> (using default repo)
<Guest37592> that still didn't work lol
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ignore this
<[Gentoo]> asdfasdfasdfasdf: ignored
<imghost> one more doubt guys can i restrict the list of users?. i am using vsftpd
<fedgalaxy> I didn't get the question right at first glance. I thought scanning the router using 192.168.1.1 using nmap will show you enough open ports. However, if you scan your "ISP" ip address it might or might not give you the same open ports scanned with 192.168.1.1
<jhutchins> Xat`: Without installing it?
<glitsj16> Guest37592: it's nomodeset but you probably made a typo here .. just making sure
<jhutchins> Guest37592: nomodeset affects the video, not the filesystems.
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: not at all because the local address is whats listening on them ports, not the router at all
<Xat`> jhutchins: yeah I don't have this access right now
<Guest37592> i thought it was the video at first because the screen would go black sometimes into the boot logo
<jhutchins> Guest37592: Did you say whether you verified the checksum of the image and the drive?
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: the router isnt the thing running them services youd run on you pc
<Guest37592> I did on my windows laptop that I am on right now
<Guest37592> i useed uhhh one sec...i'll get the program name
<Guest37592> I used winmd5sum
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo], I know that. Same story different versions
<jhutchins> Guest37592: Did you verify BOTH the image and the drive?
<Guest37592> Not sure how to do that.
<Xat`> jhutchins: ok I got it :
<Xat`> ;)
<jhutchins> ask for the md5sum of the device.
<jhutchins> Guest37592: ask for the md5sum of the device.
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: so why would an internet scan give you the same as a 192.168.1.1 scan as they are completely different things
<[Gentoo]> just wondered how you come to that
<[Gentoo]> lol
<Guest37592> ok. So instead of selecting a file I select the actual usb drive itself then?
<jhutchins> Xat`: Sorry, just saw your answer.  WHat method worked for you?
<Xat`> I used launchpad
<jhutchins> Guest37592: Worth a try, I haven't done it on windows.
<Xat`> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/samba
<Guest37592> I can boot up and do it on linux if that makes it easier to help me
<ses1984> i'm trying to configure my desktop to use triple head output, using one of the outputs of my motherboard's on board vga outputs, and an nvidia 8800gt
<jhutchins> Guest37592: md5sum /dev/usb0 works on linux.
<imghost> once again thankyou all :) now my friends can copy files using my ftp server host on ma loving ubuntu 12.04.3
<ses1984> triple head output worked out of the box, but it was using nouveau driver and i was having some graphics stability problems that i thought i could fix by trying the nvidia proprietary driver
<jhutchins> Guest37592: If you have a successful 32b install I would go ahead and work with that.
<Guest37592> I just want to be able to use my computer at full potential. Using all 8gigs of ram
<jhutchins> Guest37592: There's nothing wrong with using it, and it simplifies some medial and emulator issues.
<ses1984> the ubuntu software screen did not detect my nvidia card or drivers, so i used jockey-text -e to enable it, and nvidia-xconfig to write the xorg.conf
<ses1984> now, i think i'm using the proprietary driver, but the system is not detecting the onboard graphics
<jhutchins> Guest37592: the 32b kernels have the ability to do that now.
<Guest37592> Oh? So it will use my entire 8gigs of ram onmy 32?
<[Gentoo]> youd want 64 bit for max performance
<jhutchins> Guest37592: If you're not seeing all your ram you can just install a different kernel.  (I'm not certain how they're seperated in Ubuntu)
<OerHeks> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<jhutchins> Guest37592: Yes, and a human is unlikely to be able to see the performance difference.
<Guest37592> It shows the ram when I look in my system settings. I just wasn't sure that it was going to use all of that ram on 32 bit since traditionally os's do not use it.
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo] : nmap'ing my default ip_addr-router gives me some opens ports such as 80 , 21 and others. Now, nmap'ing my ip_addr-Internet providing service gives me same open ports  as 192.168.1.1. No difference in my machine
<Guest37592> That is some great news. Thank you so much jhutchins I really appreciate the help that you have given me.
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: its probably a coincidence that the same ports are open
<jhutchins> Guest37592: I would go ahead and get familiar with Ubuntu using the successful install, then maybe when you've knocked it around a bit you could try the 64b.
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo], do you want me to screenshot that for you?
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: of what
<jhutchins> I'm still running 32b just because I was too lazy to download a 64 when I last installed.
<[Gentoo]> i can sense you're getting annoyed lol
<Guest37592> Alright thank you. I am trying to do just that heh. My last question quickly, if I wanted to play a game like battlefield 4 on my 32bit system would there be any issues since bf4 needs 64bit operating system to work
<h00k> Guest37592: I think you answered your own question with that one
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: if you open up routers port 80 to the world, port 80 would show up on an internet scan, if you only open it to lan, it wont
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: if you scan from a lan address itll show up
<Guest37592> Actually I didn't since 32 bit can utilize more than 4 gigs of ram my question still stands.
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo], no not at all, I am not annoyed, I was trying to understand you
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: but what im saying is, if you have a pc with lan address 192.168.1.123 and router has port, say 8118 forwarded to it, port 8118 wont show up if you scan 192.168.1.1 from 192.168.1.123
<OerHeks> Guest37592, read again, 64 bit on a 32 bit system, can't work.
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: as the router isnt the one listening on that address
<[Gentoo]> *poty
<[Gentoo]> port*
<[Gentoo]> lol
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo], Now I get it. You were talking about local machine ports Versus ISP ip address ports. Then of course you won't get same ports I know that. I thought some else
<[Gentoo]> basically if youre doing port scan on your router (looking for open ports) its not gona show ports being forwarded
<[Gentoo]> as you are looking "up" to a single device rather then "down" from the internet at several devices
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo], Why do some people forward some ports? To avoid conflicts?
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo], or to hide open ports?
<[Gentoo]> because the router is the one giving you the local address
<fedgalaxy> [Gentoo], I understand that part
<[Gentoo]> fedgalaxy: it has to be forwarded to know which pc to open it to (the pc that has the listening service)
<billq> hello.  i recently upgraded to ubuntu 13.10.  it worked for the first couple of boots, then something got screwy with my desktop.  i tried reinstalling lightdm and a few other things, but it is still broken.  the graphical login comes up, let's me enter my login and password, and the login prompt goes away and it shows a blank screen.  then several windows with "System program problem detected" come up but give no additional info.  the
<flush> Hi i would like to install ati mobility radeon 4850 driver on ubuntu 13.04, what is the right way to do it?
<billq> er, i mean it shows the normal background, not blank.  can use the cursor, but there's nothing to click on.
<[Gentoo]> flush: think the command is jockey-gtk
<billq> seems to be a problem with window manager, but reinstalling didn't help (lightdm, ubuntu-desktop, etc)
<whyaken> Good evening all
<whyaken> I was hoping someone here could help me. I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on my Asus Eee netbook, but I am having troubles making the USB boot disk. My EeePC does not recognize the USB disk as bootable
<whyaken> I tried just about everything
<adam123> where i can find th "softwar source"????
<flush> [Gentoo]
<flush> [Gentoo]
<flush> [Gentoo], yes but i don't see my graphic card in "additional driver" ...
<FloodBot1> flush: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Gentoo]> flush: hmm not sure, i know thats the way for nvidia
<[Gentoo]> flush: is it an old ati card?
<[Gentoo]> i know kernel driver works better for older cards
<flush> Gentoo: yes it is
<[Gentoo]> in fact
<[Gentoo]> better for all ati cards afaik
<[Gentoo]> for reliability
<flush> Gentoo, in fact i try to use cgminer with this card
<flush> and i cannotbecause cgminer does not detect my gpu
<adam123> where i can find th "softwar source"????
<[Gentoo]> adam123: what software source
<[Gentoo]> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> adam123: or do you mean the source for a particular package?
<adam123> for installing nvidia driver
<adam123> softwe source is in ubuntu but i can find it
<Beldar> whyaken, I believe the eee has several usb ports one or more is not for booting a usb.
<billq> is there something else i can try reinstalling?
<Beldar> billq, Details are missing for the channel, the exact graphic card, if and what and what and where you have gotten drivers for for example.
<Beldar> sorry for the words doubling lol
<BluesKaj> billq, you can try the virtual terminal, ctrl+alt+F1- F6 , and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , if you haven't already
<BluesKaj> billq, then startx
<k1l_> better start the lightdm than to use startx
<BluesKaj> k1l_, startx worked for me in the same situation
<adam123> some body hel p where i can find the softwar sorce on ubuntu 13.10
<billq> GeForce GT 630M, have already done apt-get update/upgrade.  default drivers.  looking at nvidia-319 package now?
<daftykins> billq: sounds like you have an nvidia optimus laptop, that's not going to work for you
<daftykins> !optimus
<daftykins> wow no trigger yet.
<daftykins> i have to go, bbl
<Calinou> adam123, what do you want to do?
<tiina> hej hur och vart hittar man linux headers som fattas
<Calinou> billq, you will have to use bumblebee
<Calinou> !bumblebee
<Calinou> I thought there was a trigger... :/
<billq> it is an Asus N53SM
<adam123> install nvidia driver
<billq> wondering why this worked fine for the last 6 months and then stopped working today...
<Calinou> adam123, type "software sources" in the dash
<billq> (it was maybe second reboot after upgrade
<Calinou> kernel update?
<billq> yes, different kernel
<Calinou> that's why it broke probably
<adam123> yes i type in the dash but dont show
<Beldar> billq, In the terminal run lspci and post the graphic card info, give a yes or no on a graphic driver install, if yes what was it and from where.
<Beldar> billq, Ah you did I missed it, sorry.
<billq> i915
<Calinou> by default you run on the IGP
<billq> i installed the bumblebee package, rebooting
<Calinou> i915 is the driver of the intel IGP
<user> aaaa
<user> any body here?
<user> malakia
<billq> ok, my menus are back now.  still shows a few error dialogs on startup though
<user> ok
<Beldar> user, State any issues you have to the channel for help.
<Mage_Dude> Bit of searching online but woould like opinions on apt-caching. If anyone is running a lab/small cluster with dozens of machines, what are you using to cache/mirror updates to not drain external bandwidth?
<ddkr> [Ubuntu LTS 12.04] I try to use the JPS command to see which java procs are running but it gives me a message saying that command is found in openjdk-6 and openjdk-7  but when i try to "sudo apt-get remove openjdk-6" it tells me it's not installed... how can i run this command?
<Mage_Dude> In this particular case, I'm in a limited bandwidth location. Otherwise, dozen of machines updating wouldn't ordinarily be too bad.
<zykotick9> Mage_Dude: apt-cacher-ng works well for me
<DWTaylor> !apt-cache
<billq> Calinou: thanks for your help
<kiwi_> hi ... is there a package that supports extended mouse control of a terminal ... for example browsing the terminal command history with  the scroll wheel etc...?
<jp-> kiwi_, i believe support for a mouse has to be built into the application, for example vim can use a mouse in X11 or GPM in a terminal, some of the text based web browsers support mice too, etc.
<marshall_> when searching package descriptions with aptitude search ~dname can you add a space?
<DWTaylor> kiwi_: What terminal are you using?
<nati_w> hallo
<zykotick9> marshall_: while aptitude search does have some powerful features, for regular searching i'd suggest "apt-cache search foo" which does allow spaces.  YMMV
<kiwi_> DWTaylor, terminator and gnome-terminal
<kiwi_> mainly terminator
<Guest2077> Yeah which is the best Terminal?
<Guest2077> that Terminology is nice shame it isnt working right yet
<Calinou> Guest2077, that's a subjective question :)
<Guest2077> Yes it is
<Guest2077> matter of preference
<zykotick9> Guest2077: thus... it can't be answered
<Guest2077> it can be answered
<Calinou> we can only answer what we use, so I'll say... xfce4-terminal
<Guest2077> there u go
<Calinou> you usally want to use your desktop environment's terminal program
<Guest2077> Someone like xfce-terminal
<billq> marshall_: try ""ing the search term or \ before each space
<kiwi_> terminator is the best terminal
<zykotick9> Guest2077: then, urxvt (rxvt-unicode) is the best.  but, i'd bet you'd hate it :p
<Guest2077> a mouthful of a title, sounds alittle old, retroish
<Guest2077> who knows might appeal
<k1l_> Guest2077: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. for chit chat and for "what is best" questions we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<marshall_> billq, just tried those again with no luck :s
<Kuwait> hi , is that possible to burn an iso to usb external drive ? and how ?
<Balzy> Kuwait from windows or linux?
<Mage_Dude> zykotick9: Seen that, looks easy to setup a server for, and tell all clients to go through that proxy. Decent reporting too? Does it keep track of the installs from clients as well to show what packages it's caching?
<Kuwait> Balzy, ubuntu 13.10
<Balzy> what image do you want to burn on the usb drive?
<zykotick9> Mage_Dude: well, it doesn't really "show you" but you could manually check if you needed.
<Balzy> I mean, what distro
<Kuwait> Balzy, opensuse 13.1
<Mage_Dude> zykotick9: Any tips or tricks to share? Or just install and direct all clients to use that server in the apt.conf? (or whatever the correct config is)
<Balzy> Kuwait If it's an ubuntu/Debian derivatives you could use the "Create startup disk"
<Kuwait> Balzy, not work for me
<zykotick9> Mage_Dude: you got it - install, update client's apt.conf = done
<k1l_> Kuwait: use unetbootin
<Balzy> Kuwait of course because suse it's not Debian
<Kuwait> k1l_, doesn't detect my usb drive
<Mage_Dude> Gracias. Here's hoping it will save some bandwidth and speed up the updates.
<diogo> hey ppl!
<diogo> first time with Linux
<Calinou> hi diogo, welcome
<diogo> I have some doubts
<diogo> :S
<Calinou> ask your question :)
<diogo> can anybody help me?
<Balzy> Kuwait unetbootin could be a good solution or you can probably find instructions to do it manually on opensuse official site
<Kuwait> Balzy, ;o
<diogo> how can I use my hdmi ports?
<rasputin> Cine este din romania?
<Kuwait> Balzy, i dono why unetbootin dosent detect my external :s
<Calinou> diogo, what is your graphics card?
<k1l_> !ro | rasputin
<ubottu> rasputin: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<rasputin> plase compiz?
<Calinou> if you don't know run "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal
<Balzy> Kuwait just a second :)
<Kuwait> Balzy, np ok
<diogo> Calinou, I know that it's an Nvidia
<k1l_> Kuwait: wait. external hdd is something different than a usb stick
<diogo> but I forgot which
<diogo> how can I see that
<Calinou> it doesn't really matter unless it is very old
<Calinou> I told you
<diogo> Sorry for the type of questions
<diogo> but I'm on my first day
<diogo> :p
<Calinou> it's ok
<Kuwait> k1l_, i know :x
<Calinou> by default, nvidia cards use the Nouveau driver, which is the fruit of reverse engineering with very little support from nvidia; its HDMI support may not be optimal
<rasputin> Nu-mi merge compizul si am instalat driverul video,cine ma poate ajuta?
<Calinou> you might want to install the proprietary NVIDIA drivers, from the "Software Sources" menu
<Jordan_U> Kuwait: What filesystem is on your external drive?
<k1l_> rasputin: english please in here. the bot already told you you can ask in #ubuntu-ro
<Kuwait> Jordan_U, fat32
<Kuwait> Jordan_U, and i convert it to NTFS
<rasputin> driver instal nvidia gf 8400 ok
<Jordan_U> Kuwait: I don't think that unetbootin supports ntfs.
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: it doesn't.
<Kuwait> support fat32 ?
<rasputin> help plase compiz?
<Jordan_U> Kuwait: Yes, it supports fat32.
<Calinou> diogo, open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T then type in "lspci | grep VGA" without quotes
<Kuwait> ok i format my hdd to fat32 and dosent work also dosent detect any hdd
<Calinou> to copy the text, you need to use Ctrl+Shift+C after selecting it and not Ctrl+C
<Balzy> Kuwait I'm not an expert of unetbootin, perhaps (please don't kill me) I found very easy creating startup usb drives of any linux distribution with the Universal USB installer for windows : Kuwait
<Calinou> (but to paste it here, Ctrl+V will work)
<Balzy> Kuwait http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Jordan_U> Kuwait: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Balzy> Kuwait if you have a windows system close at hand
<cloneG> hello using ubuntu 12.04 here. I deleted broken packages on synaptic how could i fix it?
<Kuwait> Balzy, i have surface pro , maybe usfel at this moment let try , and thank u btw ;)
<Balzy> or try to solve with unetbootin, thx Jordan_U :)
<diogo>  Ctrl+Alt+T doesn't work :s
<cloneG> I have many repositories from other sources
<bencc> how can I get the return of a command line command?
<bencc> "compare -metric RMSE -subimage-search logo.png wizard.jpg similarity.gif"
<diogo> got it
<MonkeyDust> bencc  use     man compare
<user82> anyone with a "Acer Aspire V5-131" and a linux based os around? I would like to ask if it works well.
<diogo> ;)
<Jordan_U> bencc: command; status="$?"
<Burrito> Anyone here know/use a versioning FUSE filesystem? CopyFS seems to be the common one on search engines, but there are a few others.
<rasputin> plase help compiz,driver instal geforce 8400 ok.Plase?
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | user82
<ubottu> user82: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bencc> MonkeyDust: I read the man page
<bencc> Jordan_U:  how do I use it?
<bencc> how can I see what status has?
<user82> MonkeyDust, thanks. but i checked ubuntu and linux laptop wiki. so question still open..
<cloneG> I deleted broken packages and now some applications are not working how do I fix it? I am still keeping repositories why sudo apt-get update && upgrade is not getting them again?
<MonkeyDust> user82  this is ubuntu support only, we cannot give advice about others distros
<rasputin> plase compiz help
<rasputin> help please
<Jordan_U> bencc: echo "$status"
<Jordan_U> bencc: You can also simply run "command; echo $?" but the "echo $?" needs to be run *immediately* after the command, otherwise you're echoing the exit status of a different command.
<rasputin> help compiz teamwiwer help
<jhutchins> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bencc> Jordan_U: thanks
<rasputin> teamwier 567 446 886 pasword 3870 pleaze help compiz
<Calinou> rasputin, don't give out teamviewer credentials publicly!
<rasputin> ok
<MonkeyDust> rasputin  so what's your actual question?
<rasputin> plase help compiz,driver install geforce 8400 gs ok no compiz
<tacobra> is there an easy way to downgrade to gedit2 on a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10?
<Burrito> I think he's having problems with teamviewer.
<Burrito> Or geforce 8400.
<Burrito> :S
<MonkeyDust> tacobra  downgrade is never recommended, maybe there's another solution to your issue
<xangua> tacobra: going back to 2010
<rasputin> id 567 446 886 pasword 3870
<Burrito> rasputin: stop
<rasputin> ok
<rasputin> soryy
<tacobra> MonkeyDust: unfortunately it's the only solution for me. I need to go back to gedit2 in order to run a particular plugin that does not work on 3.
<tacobra> xangua: do you mean revert to a distro from 2010?
<MonkeyDust> tacobra  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<tacobra> MonkeyDust: I want to install gedit2 on my Ubuntu Studio 13.10 installation.
<xangua> tacobra: or build a time machine, either way i was not serious about that
<tankerkiller125> Help I really messed up Unity I wanted to try the new gnome so I followed the instructions by a well trusted website that had many comments of it working I tried it and it worked but when I uninstalled gnome I messed up unity the right hand side bar is thier and the top is thier but my shortcuts and backround don't show up. but when I'm in my file browser the files and shortcuts are in the desktop folder
<tacobra> MonkeyDust: It's for the SuperCollider gedit plugin. It only works on gedit2.
<MonkeyDust> tacobra  maybe the channel knows more solutions than you do, explain the plugin problem
<glitsj16> cloneG: apt-get update and apt-get upgrade aren't magic bullets that correct your mistakes .. you'll have to install whatever you removed .. but synaptic keeps a history so you might be able to see there which packages you'll need to install again .. check synaptic menu: File > History
<ddkr> anybody know why JPS java command does not work?
<Calinou> tankerkiller125, don't follow such sites, the end
<ddkr> i tried sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Calinou> you don't use PPAs to replace such software, it never ends well
<tankerkiller125> Calinou: but how do I fix it now
<ddkr> but it says there are nothing to configure
<Calinou> a reinstall is the quickest way to fix it
<Calinou> back up your stuff to an HDD or an USB drive, then reinstall
<tacobra> MonkeyDust: I don't know much beyond that. The gedit2 plugin doesn't work on gedit3 according to the developers.
<tacobra> MonkeyDust: Do you know how to navigate the apt architecture so that I can install gedit2 and all its dependencies on a 13.10 install?
<MonkeyDust> tacobra  no, but try to solve the plugin issue, maybe there's an alternative way to do what you want
<Calinou> what plugin do you want to use exactly? what does it do?
<cloneG> glitsj16 thanks for answering....the point is I added lmms repositories I managed to install the program but then other programs stop working
<tankerkiller125> Calinou: But I have no backup methods, Is their a way to reinstall unity
<tacobra> MonkeyDust: I am here because there is no solution to the plugin problem that I can deliver. I am not a good enough programmer.
<jubale> What would cause "could not write temporary audio file" error?
<Calinou> you really should have one, or make a separate /home partition so that you can reinstall without losing your /home directory (but be careful when reinstalling)
<tacobra> Calinou: All I want is to learn how to install an old version of a package on a new Ubuntu installation. I am not interested in explaining what the supercollider sced plugin is.
<MonkeyDust> tacobra  then tell the channel what the plugin does, maybe someone here knows a way out
<Calinou> installing old software is frowned upon for various reasons
<michagogo|cloud> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tacobra> Calinou: I know it is. This is for a very specific machine that only has one purpose. Currently, I am not able to use supercollider on the laptop so my Ubuntu installation is not performing even that one purpose.
<MonkeyDust> rasputin  stop or I block you
<tacobra> Calinou: If this were my main system I would be more concerned. But frankly, I just want to install gedit2 on an old laptop with a new Ubuntu installation on it. That's all I'm looking for. I cannot find a good answer online so I am here asking for help.
<tankerkiller125> Calinou: I found a way to reinstall unity nevermind
<glitsj16> cloneG: unfortunately that's the risk that comes with PPA's .. we can try to deal with that later, let's try and get the stuff you removed back first .. does your synaptic history has any info on what you removed?
<cloneG> glitsj16: lmms look cool but it only worked once. next time I rebooted the machine google earth and firestorm viewer and pcsx2 were gone
<cloneG> glitsj16: give me a second to post an image...
<glitsj16> cloneG: i'm not familiar with lmms, my guess is that the PPA you got it from offers other packages as well that got you into this mess .. maybe not a bad idea to purge the PPA if it isn't working anyway, just say so if you need help with that
<cloneG> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63897
<cloneG> glitsj16 I unchecked the ppa's
<glitsj16> cloneG: okay, we can work with that info .. you unchecked several ?
<cloneG> another image comming
<glitsj16> cloneG: okay, no rush :)
<umast> ciao a tutti
<jhutchins> tacobra: The reason you can't find instructions on line is that you can't simply install one package from an older release.  It doesn't work.
<adam123> where i can find software souce?
<jhutchins> tacobra: You need all of the packages and libraries it depends on, and often the current ones aren't backward compatible.  (If they were, the plugin would work.)
<adam123> where i can find software souce? dash dont show it
<cloneG> glitsj16:http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63898
<tacobra> jhutchins I used to do that in gentoo all the time. I can't just install the dependencies' older versions as well?
<mutante> if anyone thinks they know the right direction to solve this one.. would be nice, i can supply more details via pastebin if needed. /usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: lib/x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi/auto/List/MoreUtils/MoreUtils.so: undefined symbol: Perl_Gthr_key_ptr
<jhutchins> tacobra: If whatever the plugin does is truely useful, someone will have found a way to do it on current platforms.  Look for that rather than a way to do something you shouldn't do.
<cloneG> glitsj16: but which I think that really screwed things up were these : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dns/sound/ubuntu precise main
<cloneG> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/dns/sound/ubuntu precise main
<jhutchins> tacobra: The problem is you're dealing with a gnome program, and current gnome is not compatible with old gnome.
<umast> thor
<Burrito> Anyone here know/use a versioning FUSE filesystem? CopyFS seems to be the common one on search engines, but there are a few others, and CopyFS is unmaintained.
<cloneG> glitsj16: I got them from here: https://launchpad.net/~dns/+archive/sound following misleading  information I guess
<glitsj16> cloneG: okay, give me a minute, i'll get back to you, just need to check that PPA
<nurow> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a hybrid 32GB SSD / 1TB HDD drive. Can anyone tell me the best configuration to make use of the SSD?
<adam123> where i can find software souce? dash dont show it
<KLVTZ> Software source for open projects can be found via GitHub
<cloneG> glitsj16: great!
<KLVTZ> and other open-source repository systems
<jhutchins> Burrito: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versioning_file_system#Linux
<tacobra> jhutchins: Thanks, I hadn't thought of that issue.
<adam123> how?
<Pici> KLVTZ: I think he means the software sources thing in unity... which I have no idea how to use.
<Burrito> jhutchins: Not all of them appear to be FUSE, and the list is tagged as outdated.
<MonkeyDust> tacobra  now we still don't know what the plugin does
 * adam123 slaps KLVTZ around a bit with a large trout
<glitsj16> cloneG: i suggest unchecking those 2 sound related PPA's as well, after that we'll try to get those packages you lost back .. okay with that?
<Burrito> jhutchins: so I thought I'd ask here :)
<KLVTZ> @Pici @adam123 ahhh my apologies
<cloneG> glitsj16: The first thing I did after uninstalling lmms was to delete those PPA's
<nurow> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a hybrid 32GB SSD / 1TB HDD drive. Can anyone tell me the best configuration to make use of the SSD and not have Ubuntu split them into two different drives?
<glitsj16> cloneG: by deleting you mean uncheck them ? or did you use the ppa-purge command?
<Burrito> jhutchins: s/outdated/requiring expansion since 2007/
<jhutchins> Burrito: Not much seems to be happening these days.  VMS had a versioning filesystem, but it's been dead for quite a while.
<Burrito> jhutchins: ah :/
<tacobra> MonkeyDust I really can't explain what it does on a technical level. It allows me to interface with supercollider via gedit
<cloneG> glitsj16: I mean I went to other software repositories and selected them and clicked the remove button
<tacobra> MonkeyDust: when I try to enable the plugin now the checkbox simply turns into a red circle with a white horizontal line through the middle
<cloneG> glitsj16: how do I use that command?
<jhutchins> Burrito: I once crashed a VAX by writing a one line file to the system every fifteen minutes.  After two or three years, boom.
<ddkr> what do i do if my java installation doesn't have jps installed
<glitsj16> cloneG: okay, it may sound strange, but i want you to re-add both PPA's in the same way you did before, after that we can use the ppa-purge command which will delete the PPA's but will also return the packages that were involved to their old state, which is what you want .. is this making sense ? :)
<jhutchins> Burrito: It was a batch job that logged my current IP address - an early do-it-yourself dyndns.
<jhutchins> Burrito: I suppose it's things like that the let versioning fall out of fashion.
<jhutchins> tacobra: By "supercollider" I presume you don't mean the Large Hadron Collider.
<cloneG> glitsj16: okay
<Burrito> jhutchins: Well, a few years before a crash isn't so bad. :P
<Burrito> For any system
<glitsj16> cloneG: take your time and re-add the PPA's involved, tell me when that's done
<umast> !list
<ubottu> umast: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cloneG> glitsj16 do I need to reload the info?
<jhutchins> tacobra: http://supercollider.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Systems_interfacing_with_SC#Editors
<cloneG> I mean synaptic
<glitsj16> cloneG: yes
<BeWilled> Hello, I have about 20 tb of data on my dedicated ubuntu web server... Is there a way to completley re-install (fresh install) ubuntu without loosing those 20 tb?
<jhutchins> Burrito: The University was not amused.  It was their heavy-duty database processing system.
<Burrito> jhutchins: I see..
<tacobra> jhutchins: I obviously checked the supercollider homepage before i came here.
<cloneG> glitsj16 okay I pressed reload button after re-adding those
<cloneG> glitsj16 now what?
<glitsj16> cloneG: let's puge them one by one .. run `sudo ppa-purge ppa:dns/sound`
<jubale> I just don't get this error. Can't write temporary audio file, my movie doesn't even have sound.
<jhutchins> tacobra: According to the sced homepage, it's code is now internal to the supercollider project and should be included, but there is also a ubuntu package.
<cloneG> glitsj16: dns/sound? how did you know what to type?
<glitsj16> cloneG: close synaptic for a moment and run that from a terminal
<cloneG> glitsj16: yeah its...working?
<glitsj16> cloneG: i still have your image-posts, i got the info from there
<tacobra> jhutchins: And neither of them appear to work with 13.10
<glitsj16> cloneG: can take a while, let it go all the way through
<cloneG> glitsj16: oh this is magic! it is suggesting me to install packages!!!
<tacobra> jhutchins: I installed the package from apt and that's why I'm at where I'm at now.
<jhutchins> tacobra: This looks interesting: http://doc.sccode.org/Guides/SCIde.html
<wlightning> has anyone had any problems getting xdebug.remote_enable to be on?
<glitsj16> cloneG: yes, ppa-purge is a blessing heh
<cloneG> glitsj16: okay done
<jhutchins> tacobra: Another good reason not to run too new a release.
<cloneG> glitsj16 but you didnt tell me how did you know what to type
<tacobra> jhutchins: So I'm thinking my best fix is to downgrade distros?
<glitsj16> !ppa-purge | cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<glitsj16> cloneG: sorry, forgot to mention that
<cloneG> | sure
<jhutchins> tacobra: Downgrade, wait for supercollider to post an update, try a different editor.
<MonkeyDust> tacobra  i guess you're better off with ubuntu 12.04, if your machine has only one purpose
<cloneG> glitsj16 thats it?
<cloneG> glitsj16 done?
<glitsj16> cloneG: now the other PPA as well
<jhutchins> tacobra: True, the LTS releases will be better supported by third party projects.
<glitsj16> cloneG: not yet no, let me take a look at the image you posted earlier, i'll try to explain what command you need
<cloneG> glitsj16 sudo ppa-purge ppa:irie/lmms        ?
<jubale> Found the problem. ffDiaporama has a bug requiring audio.
<tacobra> jhutchins: So I guess I could install the LTS and dual boot with the current install?
<glitsj16> cloneG: correct, catching on :)
<MonkeyDust> tacobra  but 12.04 also has gedit 3, you'd need 10.04 and that's no loger supported for the desktop
<cloneG> I am not that oaf after all
<glitsj16> cloneG: not as much as me i'm sure :p
<Er3n> hi there
<glitsj16> cloneG: i had similar trouble with PPA's going bad on my system .. learned the hard way .. ppa purged okay without error messages?
<KLVTZ> ~/leave
<cloneG> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: irie lmms
<cloneG> glitsj16 I guess it is because they are unchecked
<glitsj16> cloneG: re-adding them should have activated those again, but double-check
<lukasz_> witam serdecznie wszystkich
<jhutchins> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lukasz_> Ok
<cloneG> glitsj16: they are not gone from the list though
<notloser> indonesia
<cloneG> glitsj16: now it worked
<glitsj16> cloneG: okay
<cloneG> glitsj16: I needed to check them
<glitsj16> cloneG: makes sense
<cloneG> shall I remove them from the list now?=
<glitsj16> cloneG: i would do so yes
<leptone> has anyone experienced serious lag after upgrading to 13.10?
<sgeto> Hey there, can someone suggest a ubuntu newbie channel?
<lukasz_> In this pleace are people on world
<lukasz_> ?
<notloser> indonesia
<glitsj16> cloneG: after doing that, hit reload in synaptic to update your package list
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<lukasz_> is emazing
<cloneG> glitsj16: thank you very much should it work should it not it has been a worth while experience
<lukasz_> men are top
<lukasz_> women need man to life in this world
<cloneG> glitsj16: which is the difference between reloading synaptic and running sudo apt-get update in terminal?
<glitsj16> cloneG: you're welcome, likewise .. you can still check in synaptic's history if you need to install missing packages
<cloneG> if any
<k1l_> lukasz_: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chat
<glitsj16> cloneG: none
<lukasz_> ok i'm sorry Mr Kill
<lukasz_> so this channel is about Linux
<lukasz_> ?
<k1l_> lukasz_: its about technical ubuntu support
<lukasz_> Ok, Mr K1l, Do you now where I can find channel
<lukasz_> about somethink
<bazhang> !alis | lukasz_
<ubottu> lukasz_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> lukasz_, /join #freenode
<lukasz_> ok
<lukasz_> thanks very much
<lukasz_> You are very good people
<bindi> how can I check how synced my clock is? using ntpd
<Ilmen> Hello
<Ilmen> When I click on an apt:// link, it always ask me what application I want to open it with
<soman> Why opera shows me old version of adobe flashplugin? At 1st I updated packages via update manager then run opera. Screenshot http://tau.rghost.ru/private/50930526/83060dd7a5b976316645b95bc3476494/image.png
<cloneG>    glitsj16:  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63899
<rolodato> anyone know how to control fan speed using open source AMD driver?
<rolodato> i'm running a 6850 and the default fan speed is obnoxiously loud
<cloneG> glitsj16: it seems there are still broken packages!
<Ilmen> Yeah, I can use the terminal but I wonder what application would I need to select for automatically doing this from my browser
<hitsujiTMO> soman: thats the only version of flash for linux. adobe stopped making flash for linux a long time ago
<soman> hitsujiTMO: but why versions are not matched?
<glitsj16> cloneG: was getting a drink to celebrate heh, let's have a look .. are you in terminal or in synaptic ?
<hitsujiTMO> soman: they do, you're just reading it wrong. both are 11.2.202
<soman> wow
<cloneG> glitsj16 in terminal
<soman> yes
<soman> my mistake... sorry
<hitsujiTMO> soman: np :P
<soman> hitsujiTMO: thanks for help
<glitsj16> cloneG: synaptic has a 'fix broken packages' menu item, might be easier to use that
<cloneG> glitsj16 trying to fix a program that stopped working: http://slsurvivor.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/secondlife-on-linux-ubuntu-1204.html
<cloneG> glitsj16: the broken packages list is empty in synaptic
<glitsj16> cloneG: let me read that, hang on
<cloneG> glitsj16: the ppa-purge didnt bring those
<cloneG> back
<ezra_> how do I register...
<k1l_> !register | ezra_
<ubottu> ezra_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<glitsj16> cloneG: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cloneG> 12.04
<nurow> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a hybrid 32GB SSD / 1TB HDD drive. Can anyone tell me the best configuration to make use of the SSD and not have Ubuntu split them into two different drives?
<cloneG> 3.5.0-18-generic
<glitsj16> cloneG: and you tried those instructions on secondlife?
<ezra_> k1l would you be able to help me with a ubuntu issue?
<k1l_> ezra_: just ask in this room and the people can try to help
<cloneG> glitsj16: there were no instructions to follow before...the viewer just run
<ezra_> Thank you. Well I'm trying to figure out how to edit a startup script for steam.exe on wine
<ezra_> so I can add -no-dwrite
<hawa> my hard drive crashed. so i am running precise from a liveusb. so i need a way to make changes in live usb permanent. how do i do that??? can somebody help please...
<cloneG> glitsj16 but after those PPA's it stopped working
<us{0gb> QEMU and PulseAudio aren't playing nice any more. Is there a known way to fix this?: http://pastebin.com/Erxr90sg
<jhutchins> hawa: search for something like ubuntu live usb persistent
<cloneG> glitsj16: I dont know what to think...It seems like some other bug might be creeping the system here
<jhutchins> hawa: That or you could contrive to do a normal install to the usb drive - it will be excruciatingly slow.
<glitsj16> cloneG: can you run `sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines:i386`
<ezra_> Can anyone help me with editing startup script for steam.exe that uses wine through .playonlinux
<hawa> jhutchins: but i have to make it persistence during creating liveusb dont i???
<cloneG> same tale
<bazhang> ezra_, #winehq please
<ezra_> Ok
<glitsj16> cloneG: you're getting the same as in http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63899 ?
<cloneG>  glitsj16: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63902
<cloneG> glitsj16: synaptic was open in the first attempt
<glitsj16> cloneG: yes i saw that, my spanish is non-existing though .. what does that last E: mean if you can tell ?
<cloneG> you have held broken packages
<leptone> has anyone encounter serious lag after upgrading to 13.10?
<cloneG> problems couldnt be fixed
<Ilmen> What ppa is "gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner" on? apt-get install can't find it (I'm on Ubuntu 13.10)
<glitsj16> cloneG: okay, thanks .. guess it's time to call in the help of the channel .. if anyone has pointers on how to deal with cloneG's situation, now is the time
<glitsj16> cloneG: what confuses me is that synaptic doesn't show any broken packages you said correct?
<Burrito> broken packages are one problem which I have only managed to ever get solved on forums rather than IRC
<Burrito> I can never seem to solve them myself
<cloneG> glitsj16: yes...that was my first question remember? how to get back deleted broken packages
<cloneG> glitsj16 I deleted them
<bennypr0fane> hello, I would need some assistance using dvd::rip, is anyone familiar with that?
<bennypr0fane> It should be able to rip audion only from a dvd
<glitsj16> cloneG: yes i do, i thought that by purging the PPA's things would get back to normal
<bennypr0fane> At least that's what I read about transcode, which dvd::rip ist based on
<bennypr0fane> I'm trying to rip the soundtrack from a dvd, but I can't find the right setting in dvd::rip
<cloneG> glitsj16: yeah I thought I learned something...starting to doubt it though
<glitsj16> cloneG: tried 'sudo apt-get install -f' yet?
<cloneG> glitsj16: yes that was the first thing I tried when broken packages appeared in synaptic broken section
<glitsj16> cloneG: so that doesn't do much?
<cloneG> glitsj16 I cannot remember well...whether it worked or not...I think it worked partially...and then as some broken packages still remained in the list I decided to delete them
<cloneG> my bad
<glitsj16> cloneG: in synaptic yes? no problem, what's done is done
<glitsj16> cloneG: do you see the broken packages in synaptic now?
<cloneG> yes synaptic
<cloneG> I selected them all and got rid of them
<cloneG> tidy me huh?
<cloneG> lol
<glitsj16> cloneG: lol, perhaps a bit too much
<glitsj16> cloneG: and presently .. what packages are indicated as broken in synaptic?
<cloneG> none
<glitsj16> cloneG: strange ..
<cloneG> virtually perfect
<firsthelp> My home directory is encrypted with ecryptfs.  How can I get one of my programs to start when the computer starts before I log in (even when someone who doesnt know my password starts the computer)?
<hitsujiTMO> firsthelp: move the app outside of your home dir
<glitsj16> cloneG: according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/263378/how-to-fix-dependencies-broken-packages there's something you can try .. first answer, the 'edit' part
<robubuntu> Is there a filesystem that will work properly with permissions on both Windows and Ubuntu? I tried NTFS-3g, but the way you have to link Ubuntu users to NTFS users  won't really work.
<cloneG> glitsj16: okay done
<cloneG> glitsj16: now what?
<nurow> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a hybrid 32GB SSD / 1TB HDD drive. Can anyone tell me the best configuration to make use of the SSD and not have Ubuntu split them into two different drives?
<glitsj16> cloneG: did that command run without errors?
<cloneG> smooth
<fishscene> robubuntu: I have some experience with this. Could you elaborate more on your setup? Are you using Windows or Ubuntu to host the files?
<glitsj16> cloneG: cool, i would double-check by running a regular 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' now, or do the reload thing in synaptic
<cloneG> glitsj16: tsk tsk
<glitsj16> cloneG: that doesn't sound like a smooth ride o.O
<robubuntu> My setup is a Ubuntu 13.10 setup with ext4 (hdd1). Windows 8 on a different HDD (hdd2) on NTFS. The drive that I want to use on both systems (hdd3) is setup as NTFS, but I can change as needed..
<glitsj16> cloneG: what happened?
<cloneG> glitsj16: held package: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<robubuntu> I use both windows and Linux to host the files
<glitsj16> cloneG: do you have a VIA openchrome GPU ?
<cloneG> no idea
<glitsj16> cloneG: lspci | grep VGA will tell you what GPU you have
<Mage_Dude> zykotick9: With your cacher setup, do you have issues if all clients hit the cache at the 'same' time? If updates are scheduled for 2am, would it be better to have one client have a 1am scheduled time to ensure the cache is warm? Or, will it not matter so much?
<fishscene> robubuntu: Do you need the permissions? or can you get by with using a filesystem like exfat?
<cloneG> GeForce GT 610 (GPU 0)
<talsamon> can anybody tell why do i have to install everytimes the nvidia-driver new, after a kernel-update, althrough ubuntu has dkms ???
<k1l_> talsamon: nvidia driver from ubuntu official repo?
<cloneG>  glitsj16 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 610] (rev a1)
<glitsj16> cloneG: so NVIDIA, can you remove the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome?
<talsamon> k1l_, yes
<robubuntu> fishscene: I need the permissions for sharing the files via sftp. If I use NTFS to do that, even if I try and set the permissions correctly the users will have full access: write execute.
<barisbaris> Hi all, I have a laptop with ubuntu 12.04 on the internal hdd, the other day it stopped booting, early in the process I get an 'environment block' error, eventaully gets toa  screen where it says Errors were found and it checks the disk. Giving me the option to Fix, Ignore, Skip or Manual recover.  At the moment all I want to do is mount a usb drive and copy data off, but the drive is readonly
<k1l_> talsamon: linux headers installed?
<cloneG> glitsj16: how?
<talsamon> k1l_, yes , the virtualbox kernelmodules will be correctly handled by dkms, nvidia not
<robubuntu> fishscene: I only share the files via SMB on Windows
<glitsj16> cloneG: either in terminal with 'sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-openchrome' or in synaptic
<fishscene> robubuntu: aha
<cloneG> glitsj16: oh hehe...starting to get asleep here
<daftykins> barisbaris: boot a LiveCD/USB
<ninjai> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10 on an Optiplex 390 and as soon as the login screen shows up the whole machine freezes.  I can't even ctlr+alt+F1
<glitsj16> cloneG: understandably so heh .. hope that command works and you can get your beauty sleep
<cloneG> glitsj16: done
<glitsj16> cloneG: without tsk tsk ?
<cloneG> glitsj16: do you think that was important?
<cloneG> yes
<cloneG> uninstalled
<glitsj16> cloneG: no that package is for different hardware, so nothing important
<robubuntu> fishscene: I think it should be possible with NTFS, but I'm looking for a simpler solution.
<glitsj16> cloneG: that's why i asked about your video card
<fishscene> robubuntu: sftp is running on Ubuntu?
<cloneG> glitsj16...still same problem
<robubuntu> fischscene: yes
<glitsj16> cloneG: broken packages again?
<cloneG> glitsj16 did we fix something?
<cloneG> glitsj16 what is the point in trying again?
<michael_87> I know this is a ubuntu chat but I need help and kind of in a hurry. Anyone know anything about ppsspp? I want to emulat psp on my laptop. My graphics is an intel gma 945 express and can only access opengl 2.0 graphics on ubuntu. Windows will only go on 1.3 or something like that on here. ppsspp requires 2.0 graphics so I am attempting to do it on here. The tar zip I downloaded keeps crashing. maybe someone knows something I don't?
<fishscene> ok so, The problem here is sftp is accessing the Windows file share with whatever permissions you are using to access the Windows file share. tough situation
<glitsj16> cloneG: i thought we fixed you being able to update your packages list without errors
<cloneG> yes
<glitsj16> cloneG: seems recurring
<glitsj16> cloneG: out of ideas if that's the case ..
<glitsj16> cloneG: have a rest and see what tomorrow brings perhaps, i'm of no help if the problem keeps re-appearing
<talsamon> k1l_,  the system told me dkms.conf not found - doesn't it do automatically - i cant't find a example for this conf in the net
<fishscene> robubuntu: I don't really have a solution for you. :(   The only thing I can think of is to move the HD to the Ubuntu server, and set things up there. You can of course, set up SAMBA on the Ubuntu box to share it with Windows on your local network.
<fishscene> robubuntu: If you create the account names and passwords the same as on your Windows computer(s), you won't even have to log in manually.
<robubuntu> fishscene: Yeah, i know. But unfortunately I need Windows to run too
<cloneG> glitsj16 it keeps saying I held broken packages when I type: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<fishscene> robubuntu: I run something similar in my setup, but I only have one user account for FTP, so I can mount my windows fileshare as a directory in Ubuntu, and I go from there. I'm not sure how you would do that for multi-users/non-root users.
<robubuntu> fishscene: I'll try and set up a few users from Windows and see if I can link the Ubuntu users to them (thatś how ntfs-3g should work, ithink).
<glitsj16> cloneG: are you wanting to install that to follow the secondlife instructions?
<cloneG> yes
<cloneG> I want the viewers back
<fishscene> ntfs-3g is for managing local filesystems on Linux. As soon as you introduce windows filesharing/SMB/Samba, all of that is abstracted away.
<fishscene> LInux to Windows Fileshare doesn't need ntfs-3g.  Windows to linux samba share, windows doesn't need to talk to ntfs-3g either. The SMB protocol handles all of that.
<glitsj16> cloneG: viewers? part of secondlife ? (which i don't know anything about)
<robubuntu> fishscene: I thought usermapping was made to link NTFS users to Ubuntu user?
<cloneG> glitsj16 yes a client you download and run
<glitsj16> cloneG: okay, only thing i can find that might be helpfull is http://askubuntu.com/questions/53766/how-do-i-install-secondlife
<glitsj16> having a read
<fishscene> robubuntu: I've actually never heard of "user-mapping" outside the context of NFS shares on Windows file servers. Are you referring to this?: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/user-mapping/
<fishscene> If so, I have no experience with that, but I'll look through to see if I can make sense of it.
<cloneG> glitsj16 and it says what I already told you you dont need to install a thing...just to run a client
<cloneG> and those clients stopped working
<cloneG> :-(
<robubuntu> fishscene: Yes, I thought I could use thet to keep the permissions on both Windows and Linux the same
<fishscene> Ok so, if you connect to a Windows file share as user "foo1", Anything you do will be recorded in the permssions as "foo1". You can't change your username unless you disconnect from the fileshare.
<Mage_Dude> I'm sure the way I setup the shell: module is...not good.
<Mage_Dude> Oops :)
<gdi2k> I have a PDF form that needs completing and sending back with the form data. Evince does not do it correctly - what else can I try?
<mrjerome> I'm setting up a lighttpd server and the config asks for server.username and server.groupname. How should I set up this user? Do I need to assign any special permissions?
<fishscene> robubuntu: This program appears to only work for mounted filesystems. Windows file shares are not mountable filesystems.
<glitsj16> cloneG: yes they stopped working probably because you deleted the broken packages .. the instructions on http://slsurvivor.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/secondlife-on-linux-ubuntu-1204.html look pretty weird though .. it mentions installing a package called i386 .. which doesn't exist according to packages.ubuntu.com .. no clue what the author meant
<nurow> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a hybrid 32GB SSD / 1TB HDD drive. Can anyone tell me the best configuration to make use of the SSD and not have Ubuntu split them into two different drives?
<robubuntu> fishscene: It is mounted, my system is dualboot
<pagios> hello anyone familar with sakis3g?
<fishscene> robubuntu: OH! my bad. Ignore everything I ever said about Windows Fileshares. -_-;;
<fishscene> At this point, I still don't have an answer for you though. Sorry mate.
<robubuntu> fishscene: Well, I should have mentioned it earlier :p
<Mongo44> ubuntu-offtopic
<robubuntu> fishscene: So NTFS should work?
<fishscene> robubunt: I misinterpreted your statements, completely my fault. I don't see why NTFS shouldn't work, as long as that program does what it says it does. You have to use a filesystem Windows will read, and the only one that has permissions is NTFS.
<beandog> Good ole Windows ... one option.
<BluesKaj> fishscene, beandog I use extfsd to access my ext4 external drive in W7 , works well , http://www.ext2fsd.com/
#ubuntu 2013-12-13
<fishscene> BluesKaj: Whoa, I thought there was only one project that did that and it had basically died (although I have a foggy memory). Good to know!
<beandog> BluesKaj: yah, I was gonna mention that there's an ext2 driver ... I had no idea an ext4 one was out!
<BluesKaj> beandog, extfsd doesn't advertise itself as ext4 capable , but in normal use it does work
<beandog> BluesKaj: really.  That is way cool
<pgar231> hello, i am trying to get my wireless working on my asus laptop with Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 driver
<pgar231> I have installed ndiswrapper and acquired the .inf file from windows partition. Can anyone lend a helping hand?
<BluesKaj> beandog, I had W8.1 on this laptop and extfsd worked ok too, but i dumped it in favour of W7
<pgar231> sorry i got disconnected
<dps__> Hello everbody
<dps__> i have a question from installation from windows exe file is tis live version or full install ?
<irreverant> is there a ubuntu equivalent for chkdsk?
<pgar231> ya so I am trying to get the wireless adapter working on my machine: Asus laptop Qualcomm Atheros AR9485. I have ndiswrapper and the  .inf file from my windows partition. ANyone that can lend a helping hand?
<irreverant> i have a windows hdd that i connected as an external drive; it runs win vista and i want to check the drive to see if it fails
<pgar231> irreverant: yes "fsck"
<pgar231> and pass arguments
<pgar231> fsck -h
<irreverant> what does the -h  do?
<pgar231> help
<irreverant> ah =
<pgar231> so you  can learn the args
<irreverant> is this in a terminal window?
<pgar231> yes
<irreverant> yes thats very helpful
<pgar231> your welcome
<irreverant> so does fsck also work on ntfs volumes?
<daftykins> irreverant: no
<irreverant> yeah thats what i was reading but wasnt sure.
<irreverant> i need a linux util that will perform the same action of chkdsk will do on a ntfs volume
<irreverant>  I need to run anti malware on a external disk, its a vista drive thats live, i just used a dongle to connect it as an external usb drive, i believe its infected and im using ubuntu to connect it too. is there a av package i can use that will run in ubuntu and allow me to scan a ntfs volume?
<daftykins> irreverant: you could try clamav
<geirha> !antivirus | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<irreverant> clamav is cli right?
<irreverant> apt-get clamav right?
<daftykins> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<daftykins> our survey says... YES! :D
<pgar231> need help w wireless troubleshooting plz. I am a voip tech new to ubuntu and need some assistance
<pgar231> when i run sudo iwlist scan
<pgar231> it says network is down
<pgar231> how do i turn it up? lol
<daftykins> "ifconfig -a" look for the wireless interface, "ifconfig <interface> up"
<pgar231> k thx man
<pgar231> ifconfig wlan0 up
<pgar231> operation not permitted
<pgar231> ???
<pgar231> says op not possible due to rf-kill
<nurow> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a hybrid 32GB SSD / 1TB HDD drive. Can anyone tell me the best configuration to make use of the SSD and not have Ubuntu split them into two different drives?
<pgar231> install root (/) and your swap on the SSD
<daftykins> pgar231: prefix 'sudo'
<pgar231> your /home on the TB HDD
<pgar231> daftykins: I did
<daftykins> how rude
<pgar231> thats when it told me op not possible
<daftykins> nurow: if it were a hybrid you wouldn't see the SSD as a separate device
<pgar231> due to rf-kill
<daftykins> ah ok, i'm unfamiliar with rf-kill
<irreverant> you know what i dont like about ifconfig compared to ipconfig
<pgar231> lol me too
<irreverant> is its missing some data from the network interface information
<pgar231> ifocnfig -a
<daftykins> irreverant: like?
<pgar231> ifconfig -a
<irreverant> public intferface ip addy
<irreverant> dns information
<nurow> daftykins, are you sure? I haven't tried the ubuntu installer yet, but on my past laptop that was the behavior
<daftykins> irreverant: well you see, there are reasons for this. first off, ipconfig on windows doesn't tell you your public IP either. it tells you your internal LAN one. second, 'ifconfig' is 'interface' configuration, whilst DNS is application layer. totally different
<daftykins> nurow: i'm not sure what you're replying to?
<irreverant> yes a know that, however, its useful information to have at a quick glance....
<nurow>  you said that if it were a hybrid drive i wouldn't see two drives..
<daftykins> nurow: oh right, sorry forgot about that one - yeah true hybrid drives handle the cacheing internally
<daftykins> depends what you've got
<daftykins> irreverant: i see what you mean, but ifconfig -a followed by checking out /etc/resolv.conf is no biggy
<Jordan_U> nurow: If your drive shows up in GNU/Linux like two drives then you have something very similar to FakeRAID.
<siwica> When I do ./configure before compiling a program it tells me: "Location of "tcl.h": not found" and "Location of "tk.h": not found" although I did install tcl8.6-dev and tk8.6-dev. What has to be done?
<ryck> salut tt l'monde
<pgar231> siwica: ./make? I am guessing
<Jordan_U> siwica: What are you trying to install?
<siwica> Jordan_U: I am trying to install a chess gui program
<siwica> pgar231: no, ./configure! This setups the make file but it needs to find the two files I mentioned above
<kevin> hey guys.. soooo
<kevin> i have dual monitors, one hdmi and one dvi. i'm using analog audio through my motherboard. the audio is synced perfectly with the dvi monitor, but it's a little off with the hdmi monitor. is there some way i can calibrate this?
<dwbat> hola
<dwbat> ^_^
<isidore> hello
<Jordan_U> siwica: There are many graphical chess games available in the repositories. What game are you trying to install specifically?
<isidore_> hello
<MissValeska_> hiya!
<isidore_> how can get the source of this IRC ?
<MissValeska_> I have a question, When was the release upgrade tool added to Ubuntu?
<thurstylark> is there a specific place that it's preferred that I ask about minecraft server, or can I ask my question here?
<SchrodingersScat> isidore_: source?
<bazhang> !alis | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<isidore_> I go to for a look, thanks
<SchrodingersScat> isidore_: I mean, what do you mean by 'source'? I don't understand.
<isidore_> I want to develpment a IM software
<krux> isidore, the irc client source code ?.. or the ircd server or services code ?..
<isidore_> XChat IRC source
<krux> so go to xchat website
<Jordan_U> isidore_: apt-get source xchat
<isidore_> it 's ok
<isidore_> for the first time , I want to development the IM software like ContestAppletProd, I think it's so beautiful
<isidore_> ContestAppletProd.jnlp
<isidore_> the command of apt-get source xchat,  is the source  client source code ? or the service code?
<isidore_> <Jordan_U> isidore_: apt-get source xchat
<Jordan_U> isidore_: That is the source for the client.
<isidore_> oh
<LightandShadow> Anyone able to look at this python / virtualenv issue ive been having?  I cannot get past it
<LightandShadow> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389876/trouble-with-virtualenv-and-python-installing-skypebot
<somsip> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<hans_henrik> asdgerw
<hans_henrik> how long are pastes on paste.ubuntu.com retained?
<hans_henrik> idk if retained is the right word...
<hans_henrik> how long does it take before a paste on paste.ubuntu.com is deleted? *
<hitsujiTMO> hans_henrik: forever it seems: the first post still exists: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555555/
<hitsujiTMO> hans_henrik: do you need something removed?
<lorph> everything in /etc/cron.daily doesn't run unless I do it manually, I tried doing sudo service cron restart and sudo apt-get install -reinstall cron, any ideas?
<hans_henrik> hitsujiTMO, no i don't; i just needed to know that it would last a couple of months ^^
<hitsujiTMO> hans_henrik: yup it defo will last
<hans_henrik> and, 555555 was the first? thats an odd number
<hitsujiTMO> hans_henrik: nah just the guy who set it up choose a random starting number
<hitsujiTMO> which,erm... isn't so random
 * hans_henrik considders linking XKCD about randomness
<zhgrl334> im robert H N Williams aka pthagnar i have severe autism can you donnate if so join my chan of autists #not-math
<zhgrl334> im robert H N Williams aka pthagnar i have severe autism can you donnate if so join my chan of autists #not-math
<Guest61691> hello
<jundoe> I would like to ask if anyone has tried to install Gestetner printer for ubuntu
<jundoe> anyone?
<brianblaze> hello beautiful people
<k_sze[work]> hmm, gmane.org down?
<brianblaze> seems so
<ransack> hi all
<jmgk> hi ransack
<brianblaze> hello
<ransack> does anyone know if anyone is working on an iphone distro of ubuntu through jailbreak?
<ransack> ha
<brianblaze> not likely but I as well have been hoping
<brianblaze> would be nice to have an alternative to iOS
<ransack> i am sure anything is possable :)
<ransack> hey how do i get ubunu to load in terminal on startup?
<Ponch0> there should be an Application startup thing in your thing
<Ponch0> or Startup Applications
<Ponch0> just add it and put the command line that starts it, like "guake" if you use guake
<somsip> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<siwica> Jordan_U: why does that matter. I also install from source thats why I am asking
<hans_henrik> wtf
<hans_henrik> "    PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed"
<hans_henrik> on paste.ubuntu.com
<hans_henrik> why not?
<hans_henrik> and, why provide highlighting option for PHP, if PHP is not allowed? o.0
<hans_henrik> hitsujiTMO, you know anything about that?
<hitsujiTMO> hans_henrik: nope, that's news to me. Is pasatebin not suitable for you?
<hans_henrik> pastebin.com ?
<hitsujiTMO> hans_henrik: yup
<hans_henrik> umm, i guess it is; just wanted to use a pastebin i don't normally use, cause im going to send some code to a friend, without him guessing who sent it :p
<hans_henrik> (and normally i use paste.debian.net / pastebin.com )
<hitsujiTMO> pastie.org then? there's like... 5 million+ pasting sites :P
<Jordan_U> siwica: It matters for multiple reasons. One, it's hard to help you with something if I can't try it myself. If you had told me what piece of software you were installing when you first asked I might have had it built myself now, and would be able to tell you how I did it. For another thing, most of the time that people come into this channel asking about compiling from source they just don't know how to search the repositories ...
<Jordan_U> ... yet, and should just install packages normally instead.
<hans_henrik> if pastie supports sending an unmodified text/plain version, yeah
<hans_henrik> (oh, and paste.ubuntu.com is so <strike>unrealiable</strike> clever that it rejects any text starting with the string <?php       )
<hans_henrik> (regardless of highlighting settings... which sounds like a horrible idea to me. "ah sure, my pastebin works, as long as you're sure you dont have any banned words in it!" ... )
<Jordan_U> hans_henrik: http://sprunge.us is always a good option.
<slyrus> so it appears there a number of bugs for apple mice. anyone have any suggestions on why may apple mouse keeps disconnecting after a few minutes of inactivity and doesn't easily reconnect?
<hans_henrik> Jordan_U, well, pastie.org seems sufficient for this instance, thanks for the suggestion tho ^^
<Jordan_U> hans_henrik: You're welcome.
<Luthfi> hallo all
<nurow> Hi everyone. I've done something terrible... I was trying to wipe a USB flash drive, and I think I wiped my own main partition. The command I ran was in a tutorial, and I don't exactly understand what it does.. the command was: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1
<nurow> I can't boot to ubuntu anymore after restarting the computer. What can I do to get it back?
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: do you have a live cd?
<nurow> yes, I'm running from the live cd now
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<nurow> http://pastebin.com/u90X0jPt
<nurow> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/u90X0jPt
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: what was on your 128gb drive? or is that the actual usb ?
<Mastablasta> I have an Isight camera webcam with audio firewire device. I have got this to work on mac on this computer. But wont work on Ubuntu or even recognize or turn on the green light leading me to believe possible firewire issue? Installed isight driver but no recognition in ubuntu at all
<nurow> hitsujiTMO: that was my OS and all of my documents, applications, etc.
<nurow> everything.
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: you will need to first restore the partition table woth gpart use: sudo gpart /dev/sdb                  if you're happy with what it finds then you can write that partition table with sudo gpart -W /deb/sdb /dev/sdb                  once you've done that you need to install boor-repair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair           you can install that onto the live cd and run it from there. that will restore your boot info
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: you may need to install gpart too: sudo apt-get install gpart
<nurow> hitsujiTMO: could you elaborate on what you mean by "if you're happy with what it finds?"
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: it will display what it thinks is your partition table. if this matches what you expect then you should be fine
<siwica> Jordan_U: The program I wanted to install is not part of a repo at least not in the latest version. I stated very specifically that ./configure couldnt find two header files which appeared to be in subfolders of /usr/local instead right there. After copying them there I didnt even have to edit the Makefile.
<Mc_Noob> can i get the audio codecs to record by the terminal?
<Mc_Noob> like sudo apt-get install ....
<Mc_Noob> can i get the audio codecs to record by the terminal? like sudo apt-get install ....
<Mc_Noob> can i get the audio codecs to record by the terminal?like sudo apt-get install ....
<nurow> ok, thank you so much
<Mc_Noob> can i get the audio codecs to record by the terminal?like sudo apt-get install ....
<Luthfi> how to install bluetooth
<abishek> I am new to IP Tables setup. Is there a way to setup IP tables on ubuntu to allow access only to a specific server on a specific port, I have 2 servers A and B. I only want Server A to access Server B at port 9090. How can i set this up?
<nurow> hitsujiTMO: could you check these results? It looks like there are 4 primary partition tables?
<nurow> http://pastebin.com/LKYWu5v1
<hitsujiTMO> murow: how many partitions did you have on the drive?
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: unfortunately its not finding the partitions
<scuba323> Hello fellow Ubuntuers! I am not sure if this is the correct place to ask but I was wondering if someone could link me to a great email server setup post. I am looking to create an email server.
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: theres a number of other tools you can use like: parted or testdisk. have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<nurow> I had only one partition..
<nurow> To my knowledge...
<nurow> I'm scared and panicking :(
<hitsujiTMO> scuba323: also try in #ubuntu-server            unfortunately mail is an extremely difficult service to get up and running right( as in if you don't want your mail going directly to spam folders ) so don't expect and quick and easy tutorials
<scuba323> hitsujiTMO: I understand it's a tricky one just looking for a great post! But I just found the one on Ubuntu.com :P
<schumi23> If I have a currupted hard drive, preventing me from boot (into win 8) would I be able to boot from Ubuntu on a USB stick?
<abishek> I am new to IP Tables setup. Is there a way to setup IP tables on ubuntu to allow access only to a specific server on a specific port, I have 2 servers A and B. I only want Server A to access Server B at port 9090. How can i set this up?
<Beldar> schumi23, The hd does not control the boot of a cd or usb.
<dondopa> Is there any way to tag .avi files?
<dondopa> in Ubuntu?
<Beldar> in any
<hitsujiTMO> abishek: if you're new to ip tables, i suggest trying ufw first
<Beldar> dondopa, tag for? what is the goal here?
<scuba323> hitsujiTMO: Could I private message you for a moment? I just have a few questions
<dondopa> I want to add title name of author and album to my avi video files
<profligacy> What's up fam?
<profligacy> Anyone watching the game?
<schumi23> Beldar: So it should work, right?
<hitsujiTMO> scuba323: I'm afraid i'm not well versed in postfix or the likes so i'd be of no help to you
<Beldar> schumi23, yes
<scuba323> hitsujiTMO:  Ah. Alright. I shall Google away :D
<nurow> ok, I think I did it with testdisk. I'm going to reboot now..
<Beldar> dondopa, if you want to show just avi a search with avi would do it.
<scuba323> Wish me luck! :o\
<dondopa> ok Let me make it clear
<Beldar> profligacy, ubuntu support is the channel.
<dondopa> I want to edit the actual metadata of the physical file
<abishek> hitsujiTMO, is ufw secured enough?
<profligacy> Beldar: Thanks, I will ask there instead.
<profligacy> Beldar: #ubuntusupport?
<profligacy> It doesn't exist.
<hitsujiTMO> abishek: yes, its just an iptables wrapper.
<Beldar> profligacy, #ubuntu-offtopic most likely, what game?
<profligacy> Beldar: Clippers are playing the nets.
<abishek> hitsujiTMO, thnx
<profligacy> They're actually losing by double digits.
<xangua> !ot  profligacy
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> clippers? nets? what type of game is this? volleyball with scissors?
<profligacy> xangua: Thank you, I will use that off topic channel.
<nehal> Hi. I'm in Xubuntu 13.10. When I do 'sudo modprobe b43', it just hangs. and nothing is shown in dmesg. I tried upgrading to linux kernel 3.12 but that didn't help, and I tried searching but couldn't find any helpful information. This used to work in an older version of Ubuntu.
<Jinx__> Hi, how can I create a user that has no access but to /home/. via SSH and SFTP
<jmgk> abishek:  hi
<xmetal> hello ... for once i can actually say i am on this distro :P
<diego> hi
<nurow> hitsujiTMO: It is even worse now. I installed TestDisk, found a partition, wrote it to the drive... but now when I boot my computer I just get a prompt that says 1234F over and over again no matter what I do.
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: try installing boot-repair and run that
<xmetal> (note: the last ubuntu i tried was 10.10  a few years ago) .. .;i am seeing some (unity atm) random crashes but nothing worse than explorer.exe crashing and restarting instantly
<xmetal> (on 13.10 now)
<xmetal> :D i like it
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nurow> found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859101
<hitsujiTMO> norow: you've only just fixed the partition table, you still need to fix the mbr
<hitsujiTMO> boot-repair will do that for you
<Jinx__> If anyone can help, http://askubuntu.com/questions/390068/create-new-user-and-assign-its-only-access-to-home
<nurow> are you sure I should do it that way instead of what is in this thread?
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: boot-repair is a reliable app.
<nurow> okay, i trust you
<nurow> hitsujiTMO: so I just choose the recommended repair option in boot-repair?
<nurow> hitsujiTMO: hmmm, boot-repair returns: "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again."
<nurow> hitsujiTMO: you there?
<dvanstone> hmm
<Beldar> nurow, Use this thread, it's the developers of the bootrepair app. paste the url of the bootinfo summary. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<pvl1> whats the new wm that canonical is developing
<somsip> pvl1: you may be thinking of mir
<distilledchaos> Upstart appears to be working illogically--if statements aren't executing as expected: https://gist.github.com/skeggse/7939519
<distilledchaos> Can anybody else reproduce that?
<mister2> hey guys, i was doing some pretty heavy file transfer and the computer i was transferring from (ubuntu gnome, latest stable) has frozen. I can access the various other terminals at f2 and such, but cannot log into any of these. Likewise my mouse functions in the gui but clicking doesn't do anything. Is there some sequence of keys that i can use to force reboot the machine? I was in the middle of transferring files to a thumb drive whic
<mister2> transfer to the other computer using scp worked fine, even after it froze and completed the transfer.
<pvl1> somsip: thamlypi
<Beldar> !reisub | mister2
<ubottu> mister2: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pvl1> WHAT and i just find out about this
<fever308> Can someone help me I installed Xubuntu on my chromebook  and I'm having this problem http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9559/p7xd.jpg
<mister2> thanks beldar!
<Beldar> mister2, from a tty you can after login in run sudo stop lightdm then sudo reboot
<Mastablasta> how do i see every app i have installed of using this filtered search contents to find my apps
<pvl1> hm arm based server chips
<pvl1> Mastablasta: dpkg --get-selections is one way
<boodroscotch> hi guys, I just uninstalled FGLRX because it sucks really badly and now I can't log in to any graphical environment
<Mastablasta> Ok, I will check it out thanks pvl1
<fever308> so can anyone help me?
<pvl1> Mastablasta: why do you ask
<boodroscotch> all that happens is a "system problem detected" and nothing happens after that
<pvl1> fever308: didjya play with your resolution settings
<Beldar> fever308, Have some patience.
<Mastablasta> pvl1: because It used to show all of my apps in my dashboard now it is limited and I can;t see all the stuff I put on there anymore
<fever308> K I can have patient, and no I haven't
<boodroscotch> xorg log and dmesg has no inconsistencies
<pvl1> Mastablasta: oh no thats not the command you want at all
<fever308> patientce**'
<fever308> ..
<mister2> Beldar, why? what would that do?
<Mastablasta> pvl1: ok
<Beldar> mister2, I would on reisub if that was the only option.
<Beldar> only*
<mister2> Beldar, of course. it was that or hold the power button...
<Beldar> mister2, better that a hard shutdown yes.
<jimjiang> Hi, i have some problems on ubuntu image, it's amazing ubuntu can resize image when we qemu-img reszie the image while other image can not do it, how it implemented ?
<Andy> Does anybody know where I can get quicktime player? I need it to install CS2 Photoshop.
<Ponch0> there seems to be libquicktime if you do a search "zypper se quicktime"
<Beldar> !away > shuduo
<Beldar> !away > shuduo_afk
<ubottu> shuduo_afk, please see my private message
<pvl1> Mastablasta: i think you want aptitude search '~i!~M'
<Ponch0> oops sorry I thought I was in suse
<pvl1> fever308: did you check your resolution settings? try zooming out of the page
<pvl1> fever308: and checkyour fonts
<Andy> That quicktime lib didn't work :(, is there any other ways to install CS2?
<wafflejock> I've got some problems with akonadi anyone out there experienced with debugging issues with it?  Without it I can't use KMail
<Guest64307> when i am logged in as root echo $PATH doesnt show anything.can anyone help?
<paleta> hola
<paleta> que esta pasando hay
<abishek> hi, has some here with good experience on ufw
<wafflejock> !es | paleta
<ubottu> paleta: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pvl1> Guest64307: source /etc/profile
<paleta> queee
<pvl1> !iptables | abishek
<ubottu> abishek: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<xentity1x> anyone have experience with using a ps3 controller with ubuntu
<xentity1x> i tried qtsixa but its not working too well
<Vyse007> I am using QTSixa and it works fine for me....
<xentity1x> im trying to get it to work over usb
<xentity1x> it shows up in qtsixa but the lights on the controller wont stop blicking
<Vyse007> I use bluetooth, never tried USB so i don't know what could be wrong.
<azio_m> why i have to press shift in terminal whenever i want to copy/paste/open new tab?
<xentity1x> because ctrl+c terminates a process
<xentity1x> so i cant seem to enable my bluetooth
<xentity1x> apprently this error is in the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6564905/
<xentity1x> can anyone give advice?
<azio_m> xentity1x: after changing the shortcuts from settings, terminating a process automatically moves to shift+ctrl+c
<fever308> I was goe for a while can someone help me I have Xubuntu on my chromebook and I'm having this problem http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9559/p7xd.jpg
<fever308> gone**
<fever308> can someone help me I have Xubuntu on my chromebook and I'm having this problem http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9559/p7xd.jpg
<pvl1> fever308: third time, have you checked your resolution settings, font settings
<pvl1> have you tried zooming out of the page
<fever308> i have checked my font settings, idk how to check resolution or how to zoom out
<imghost> fever308, open chrome select settings then advanced settings
<fever308> it's not chrome it's a browser called Netsurf
<fever308> I just went to my resolution settings
<fever308> and I can not change it
<fever308> it stays to what it is
<Guest64307> pvl1:i could not get you
<xangua> fever308: does it happen with other browser(s)?
<fever308> ahh that's the thing, probably really stupid here, first time using linux. No idea how to install other browsers, tried chrome I get architecture wrong or something like that, and firefox nothing happens...
<imghost> fever308, open netsurf preferences
<fever308> k
<fever308> I have
<imghost> fever308, now select advanced there you will see how to change zoom etc
<fever308> no it does not show under that'
<pvl1> Guest64307: run that
<imghost> fever308, please install firefox, sudo apt-get install firefox, and ok will see whats in advanced settings
<fever308> kk I'll try that cmd
<fever308> in the process of getting it now. is there a cmd like that to get chrome too?
<fever308> after installing firefox where is it?
<imghost> fever308,type firefox
<fever308> yeah found it
<fever308> thank you that doesn't have pon this borwser :)
<imghost> fever308, now right click on it and lock it to the launcher
<fever308> browser**
<fever308> how do I right click with a touch pad it's not like ctrl alt
<imghost> fever308, use mouse if your touch paid is not working
<imghost> fever308, what version are you on?
<fever308> of what Xubuntu?
<imghost> fever308, yes
<fever308> 4.8
<Scip> hey guys, I'm running ubuntu on an external HD. Is it safe to suspend/hibernate?
<Scip> I suspended once in the past, but basically just had to reboot when trying to resume. now I get "system errors" when I boot
<imghost> fever308, type cat /etc/issue in terminal
<MeXTuX> I have a laptop with Ubuntu 13.04 installed. Last night I tried to log in but after typing the password and pressing enter only saw a black screen and after that the login screen showed again. I could be entering my password infinitely and always returning to the login screen. I can log in using SSH. .xsession-errors shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6564997/
<fever308> ubuntu 12.04.3
<imghost> fever308, go to system settings click on details there you will 32bit or 64bit system
<fever308> I can not find system settings
<imghost> fever308, open dash type system settings or click on right top side where you are seeing your user name
<fever308> you sure you know which linux I'm using Xubuntu doesn't show my name user name
<fever308> it's also known as xfce
<imghost> fever308, xfce is a desktop environment like unity, and type whoami in terminal
<fever308> fever308 it says
<imghost> fever308, so you got username
<fever308> yes I did it required me to make a username when I installed it but it doesn't show my username on the right corner..
<imghost> fever308, just you are new thats why, but do not worry slowly and slowly you will know everything, press super button and type system monitor
<fever308> chromebook doesn't have it
<fever308> and nothing happens when I use it on my usb keyboard
<imghost> fever308, please visit-https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and start learning its simple
<fever308> oh yeah wanted me to open the terminal?
<fever308> could've told me that
<testerer> I'm trying to setup OpenVPN from the Network manager, but it's refusing to accept the certificates from the vpn servers.
<fever308> no command as system monitor?
<testerer> I want to connect the network manager to vpn server at http://freevpn.me/accounts.   It won't accept it
<fever308> how do I instal tar.gz2 files
<wafflejock> fever308: it depends on the tar.gz2 that's just a zipped up file really
<wafflejock> fever308: you'll want to extract it and follow the instructions from where you got it... what tar.gz are you trying to install from
<fever308> java
<imghost> fever308, first extract it and see if it has INSTALL OR README.TXT FILE OR NOT
<vocx> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wafflejock> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<wafflejock> fever308: recommend you check out the options in vocx link to Java info first though
<fever308> kk
<vocx> fever308, in general, most things can be installed in Ubuntu by a simple command, and you don't need to get tar.gz.
<fever308> is that possible with java?
<wafflejock> fever308: yeah works out better cause you get updates easily from the repos
<fever308> I need a java that I can use to run something like minecraft
<fever308> for instance
<imghost> fever308, can you please be more specific about java, like you want use it for run time environment or for application development
<wafflejock> fever308: do you need the JDK or JRE
<white_feather_22> hi, i'm new to ubuntu. i installed 12.04 lts on my netbook but the bluetooth is not working. it says no bluetooth adapter. pls help
<wafflejock> fever308: not familiar with what minecraft requires
<fever308> its  .jar file
<fever308> `and I need to run it
<wafflejock> fever308: if you're just running a jar you should be good with the JRE
<fever308> k
<wafflejock> fever308: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-7-jre
<wafflejock> or http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-6-jre
<Scip> hey guys, is it possible to 'suspend' or 'hibernate' when running ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<imghost> fever308, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<wafflejock> fever308: looks like you want 7
<wafflejock> fever308: http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Setting_up_a_server
<tim__> Hey I am trying to mount an external HDD via usb 3.0 that worked fine before but today, for some reason, doesn't want to mount. I slapped it into one of the 2.0 ports, but everything seemed to slow to a halt. Ideas? suggestions?
<Scip> I've read that there are some issues with powering the drive and was hoping someone could help clarify
<fever308> thank you
<tim__> Hey I am trying to mount an external HDD via usb 3.0 that worked fine before but today, for some reason, doesn't want to mount. I slapped it into one of the 2.0 ports, but everything seemed to slow to a halt. Ideas? suggestions? Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit for info.
<fever308> what is multi-arch? I was reading about the wrong architicture thing and someone says you need that?
<white_feather_22> hi, i'm new to ubuntu. i installed 12.04 lts on my netbook but the bluetooth is not working. it says no bluetooth adapter. pls help
<fever308> nothing happens when I double click minecraft.jar
<wafflejock> tim__: have you checked dmesg for any info also can you explain in more detail what exactly slowed to a halt?  You may want to inspect what's going on in the system monitor or top
<wafflejock> fever308: try to open a terminal Ctrl+Alt+T and navigate to where the minecraft.jar file is
<fever308> and I navigate by?
<wafflejock> fever308: then run: java -jar minecraft.jer
<wafflejock> !terminal | fever308
<ubottu> fever308: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fever308> isn't it like cd (location)
<wafflejock> fever308: basically you'll need to use cd (change directory) to get into the folder where you downloaded it... if it's in your Downloads folder do:cd ~/Downloads
<fever308> it's on my desktop so its cd /desktop?
<wafflejock> fever308: cd ~/Desktop
<wafflejock> ~ goes to your home folder
<wafflejock> and everything is case sensitive
<fever308> says unable to access jar file
<wafflejock> fever308: type: ls -al
<fever308> case sensitive
<fever308> capital M
<wafflejock> fever308: that will show you the directory listing
<wafflejock> fever308: actuall just ls will do it
<tim__> wafflejock: I tried to move files around in the external and it stopped at "preparing". Some dmesg's that I think may be at issue: [75238.531138] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).
<fever308> yeah but it's fine I got it to work
<white_feather>  hi, i'm new to ubuntu. i installed 12.04 lts on my netbook but the bluetooth is not working. it says no bluetooth adapter. pls help
<wafflejock> white_feather: is it USB or builtin?
<white_feather> built in
<wafflejock> white_feather: lspci -k
<chare> WHERE THE HELL IS MY /usr/include/sys DIRECTORY ITS MISSING
<wafflejock> white_feather: that should show you all your devices and what kernel module (driver) is loaded if any
<fever308> so if I right click the desktop I can make an executable run minecraft for me correct?
<wafflejock> !bluetooth | white_feather
<ubottu> white_feather: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wafflejock> fever308: yeah it actually should work just double clicking the .jar file I believe but making a shortcut that runs the command java -jar ~/Desktop/Minecraft.jar or whatever it is will work
<fever308> I love this crouton I can switch between chromeOS and ubuntu with ease
<wafflejock> crouton?
<white_feather> thanks wafflejock.
<fever308> it's for chromebooks
<babinlonston> Hi all How to install vnc for ubuntu 12.04 desktops, we have 20 client machine's i need to configure vnc for all client pc's
<wafflejock> fever308: yeah just found an article interesting
<fever308> it allows ubuntu and chromeOS to run at the same time
<fever308> really useful
<DWTaylor> !crouton
<wafflejock> !vnc | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<chamunks> Silly question whats the best way to securely wipe the root of an entire host remotely?
<fever308> wtf
<fever308> I press play on minecraft it disappears and then opens the launcher again'
<chare> why is /usr/include/sys missing in newest ubuntu
<wafflejock> fever308: might be worth running manually from terminal again and see if you get any more info
<fever308> java.io.IOException: Stream CLosed
<fever308> thats what the terminal says
<wafflejock> fever308: that's what happens as the first line after you hit the Play button?
<fever308> launching game is the first line
<john_doe_jr1> I've got a shell script that asks me a serious of series of questions…how can i automate that if I can't get to the shell script that is asking the questions?
<fever308> game ended with bad state (exit code 1) also shows
<tim__> wafflejock: I tried to move files around in the external and it stopped at "preparing". Some dmesg's that I think may be at issue: [75238.531138] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).
<wafflejock> fever308: what do you get when you run java --version
<wafflejock> sorry just one hyphen
<wafflejock> java -version
<fever308> 1.7.0_25
<wafflejock> hmm
<wafflejock> fever308: can you point me to the Minecraft.jar you downloaded?
<fever308> https://minecraft.net/download you have to click show all platforms
<fever308> what's Oracle's JVM?
<DanaG> hmm, my nfs mounts (from a FreeBSD10 server) are being extremely strange.  I can log in as my user with a mounted home dir, and it works... but then if I try to do 'ls' in my home dir, it reports "IO error".  If I then do 'ls' as root on the client, 'ls' as myself suddenly works again for a few seconds.
<cvtsx> herro
<MrDyne> Hello. I have a minecraft server running in a terminal "screen". Is there a way to send text to that screen like if I want to make cron jobs that run Minecraft commands.
<wafflejock> !java | fever308
<ubottu> fever308: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wafflejock> fever308: Oracle's Java virtual machine isn't the Open JDK one I pointed you to
<wafflejock> that may be an issue here
<wafflejock> fever308: I was gonna give it a shot locally but have to sign up for an account apparently
<fever308> ahh k so do I have to uninstall the one you gave me, if so how
<fever308> yeah and it's $
<fever308> another question how do I change networks on xfce?
<wafflejock> fever308: actually it works for me
<wafflejock> fever308: anyhow if you want to remove something you can use, sudo apt-get remove packageNameHere
<fever308> wierd
<fever308> weird**
<fever308> idk
<wafflejock> fever308: well I'm on Kubuntu 13.10 and have Java 1.7.0_45-b18
<wafflejock> fever308: so slightly different but they have a demo period and I've never played minecraft so yeah it's working at least here...
<wafflejock> fever308: sudo apt-get remove openjdk-7-jre will get rid of the old one then go to the Java link above and follow the instructions for the Oracle JVM if you want to try that instead
<wafflejock> fever308: looks like it's a couple of steps though no one liner there
<rypervenche> wafflejock: Why do you need Oracle Java over OpenJDK?
<fever308> I did that but it said it's going to take more space? I thought I'm removing it
<fever308> minecraft is not working well with OPENJDK
<rypervenche> Minecraft works just fine with OpenJDK.
<wafflejock> rypervenche: the Minecraft.jar he downloaded says it's tested with Oracle JVM and he's getting a StreamError
<rypervenche> You'll get the same error on Oracle then. What graphics card do you have?
<wafflejock> rypervenche: it's working fine here with the Open JDK though so not sure what the deal is
<fever308> didn't want to say this so I was reading around that minecraft does not work with ARM Processor, but I have seen people being able to
<rypervenche> fever308: Is this on a Pi?
<v0latil3> After editing a crontab, do i need to restart crond
<fever308> no it's a chromebook lol
<fever308> http://blogs.ncs-nj.org/minecraft/2012/12/28/minecraft-on-a-chromebook/
<fever308> see this guys does it
<somsip> v0latil3: no
<MrDyne> I run my own Minecraft server on a Linux rig. Didn't care to much to bother to install Java. I just downloaded the official JRE tarball and extracted it under the limit server user account's home directory. Then wrote a script with the full path to the "java" program to start the Minecraft server.
<wanglq> first run the system on my computer
<rypervenche> fever308: The guy says it didn't work with Java 7, he had to use Java 6.
<fever308> ohh
<rypervenche> fever308: Install openjdk-6-jre
<fever308> I'll try that'
<rypervenche> fever308: Then run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<wanglq> feel good
<rypervenche> fever308: And choose openJDK 6
<fever308> two -?
<fever308> or just one
<chamunks> Whats the best way to securely wipe the root of an entire host remotely?
<fever308> could not great java virtual machine?
<chamunks> I attempted to dd /dev/random to the device but I'm likely doing it wrong.
<fever308> create**
<leptone> ive got 13.10 in my MBP. my system appears to be throwing some errors during boot and shut down. how can i check this?
<wafflejock> chamunks: I'm not entirely sure that you can wipe the active disk remotely why can't it be done with physical access and what's the purpose?
<fever308> so 2 things
<fever308> nothing happens when I double click .jar, and through terminal says can't create java virtual machine
<wafflejock> leptone: you can check dmesg in the terminal or you can use other GUI log viewers, I'm in KDE so I sometimes use KSystemLog to view errors
<fever308> anyone know what's wrong?
<CreamedChicken> Hi, I have a dumb-ish question that could *probably* be solved by googling, but I want to ask to make sure.
<CreamedChicken> I recently purchased a new laptop, it came with Windows 8. I then installed Xubuntu. Now, I'd like to get rid of Xubuntu. What is the safest way to do this?
<leptone> wafflejock,i ran that but it wont let me scroll all the way to the top
<wafflejock> leptone: use, dmesg | less
<CreamedChicken> Boot in to Windows, delete the Ubuntu partitions and run EasyBCD?
<wafflejock> CreamedChicken: it sounds reasonable not entirely sure though haven't done anything similar in a while
<CreamedChicken> Just asking, because the last time I used EasyBCD with Windows 8 I had to reinstall.
<wafflejock> CreamedChicken: yeah not sure about EasyBCD but whatever you need to do to reset the windows boot load would be good to figure out first
<wafflejock> CreamedChicken: and as always backup first if possible, Clonezilla is helpful if you're not super familiar with DD and want to backup to a NAS or the like
<fever308> what is could not create java virtual machine supposed to mean
<Ben64> CreamedChicken: ask ##windows about the best way to restore the mbr for windows 8?
<CreamedChicken> Alright, I will, thanks.
<wafflejock> fever308: usually get errors like that if the maximum memory is set to high or something like that
<Ben64> CreamedChicken: then you can just delete the linux partition(s)
<fever308> how do I change it
<wafflejock> fever308: well it's usually not an issue if you aren't specifying -Xmx or -Xms arguments for the java command
<wafflejock> fever308: not sure why you're getting the error though might be something else
<fever308> I'm not it also unrecognized option -jre
<fever308> it says
<fever308> *
<leptone> wafflejock, cool thx. so what am i looing for here
<wafflejock> fever308: should be java -jar
<leptone> ?
<leptone> *looking 4
<fever308> I know I do java -jre
<fever308> and it says unrecognized option -jre
<Ben64> fever308: its not -jre it is -jar
<fever308> ohh
<fever308> opps
<ramsrambo> Need openacc on gcc
<fever308> that's embarrasing
<ramsrambo> or any other compiler
<fever308> yeah same error even with java 5
<fever308> 6**
<Ben64> then you're doing something wrong
<fever308> completly out of topic can I play the original fallout on linux?
<cfhowlett> !wine|fever308, see if wine supports it
<ubottu> fever308, see if wine supports it: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wafflejock> fever308: if it's available on Steam for Linux then yes
<cfhowlett> ^^^ or this
<leptone> my system seems to be throwing errors/weawrnings during boot and shutdown. how can i check this and then how should i proceed?
<ola2> unzip to specific location
<ola2> filename not found
<wafflejock> fever308: cfhowlett eh checked steam no Linux Support :(
<fever308> just found a tutorial for it though
<fever308> I have it on GOG not on steam because it's free on gog right now
<fever308> so the tutorial says I should get wine 0.9.15
<fever308> how do I do that
<Ben64> fever308: thats way way outdated
<Ben64> !appdb | fever308
<ubottu> fever308: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fever308> I get wrong architecture for everything
<ola2> unzip to specific location filename not found
<fever308> eriously
<ola2> unzip E.zip /usr/share
<ola2> error filename not found
<Ben64> ola2: man unzip
<ola2> i have done everything
<ola2> Ben64:everything i have tried
<Ben64> if you tried everything, you would have found the solution already
<fever308> anyone help me? I keep getting wrong architecture.
<Ben64> fever308: pastebin full commands and the error it produces
<fever308> no commands I just open a .deb
<fever308> and I get wrong architecture..
<cfhowlett> fever308, "open" how?
<fever308> double clicking it
<Ben64> and what deb are you opening....?
<cfhowlett> fever308, and from what source?
<fever308> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<Ben64> normally you shouldn't be installing things from .deb
<fever308> that
<Ben64> why? wine exists and is free
<fever308> idk
<fever308> this forum said it was good for fallout 1
<fever308> k so how do i get wine is it simple like sudo apt-get install wine?
<Ben64> well we've told you to use wine, we gave you links to it, its already in the repositories, and fallout 1 has a platinum rating on the appdb, which  you were linked to too. but go ahead and do what you want, i guess
<cfhowlett> fever308, your machine.  you break it, you fix it.
<fever308> kkI'll follow the link
<fever308> wheres this software center?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oops
<imghost> hello guy, is it possible to control fan speed?. i mean i want to set its speed automaticaly according to the use of cpu, i tried doing it from bios it has only one option that is maximum speed i am on 12.04.3lts 64bit
<imghost> hello guys
<imghost> i did clean it myself and replaced thermal paste its running cool but maximum fan speed is creating "noise"
<tozen> hi all! folks which command openbox starts with in console? as example i'm login in to console then <xinit --:1> and if i want to start unity i'm using <unity> command. so what i have to tipe in to launch openbox? thx¬
<NeoID> hi, once I add a new harddrive in order to replace a faulty one with mdadm, the number on mdadm --detail /dev/md0 increases with +1... is that correct? now the numbering is out of order..
<fever308> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fever308> I can't figure out how to install wine
<nerdtron> fever308: how dis you install it?
<fever308> ?
<fever308> many ways
<fever308> I tried ap-get
<fever308> through a apt:// link
<fever308> through software center
<nerdtron> or rather what application do want to run in wine?
<fever308> fallout 1
<nerdtron> did you look at winedb about the rating of that game?
<fever308> someone told me it was platinum
<nerdtron> i'll take a look
<fever308> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=43
<fever308> platinum
<nerdtron> fever308: so you already installed wine but can't install fallout? or no wine installed yet?
<fever308> no wine I can't figure out how to install wine
<nerdtron> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<lyh> sudo apt-get install wine
<nerdtron> do you have any errrors in installing wine?
<fever308> well I'
<fever308> well I've tried sudo apt-get install wine1.4-common
<nerdtron> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Kamuela> Trying to fix the video performance on a Toshiba S75 Satellite notebook
<mcohen> are there any known issues with eSATA port slowness in Ubuntu LTS 12.04?  I have an external HDD on eSATA, it's blindingly fast when I connect to the eSATA port on my windows laptop, much slower on my linux box
<Kamuela> Basically, the edges of the screen have weird lines and the screen flickers every once in a while. Also, multimedia brightness functions do not work and enter the machine into a very very weird video mode after first doing what appears to be locking the screen
<mcohen> both comparisons have involved copying files to and from an SSD
<fever308> it says depends: wine 1.4  (= 1.4-0ubuntu4.1) but it is not installable
<cfhowlett> fever308, that's the complete error message?
<fever308> brb
<nerdtron> fever308:
<fever308> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencie
<nerdtron> fever308: what version of ubuntu?
<nerdtron> fever308: pls don't paste everything here
<Mace268> fever308, pastebin
<fever308> kk sorry
<fever308> anyway I forgot how to check
<nerdtron> fever308: did you perform a clean install of ubuntu or you upgraded your distro?
<nerdtron> lsb_release -a
<fever308> I installed ubuntu with xfce on my chromebook
<fever308> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencie
<fever308> opps
<fever308> dammit
<fever308> err
<fever308> so sorry
<FloodBot1> fever308: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mace268> just me but i use playonlinux for my wine apps
<fever308> 	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<nerdtron> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs then install wine..
<nerdtron> is that 32 bit ubuntu?
<fever308> no idea
<nerdtron> i think wine is having problems on you hardware arch
<nerdtron> what does lsb_release -a output?
<Kamuela> How would I be able to figure out how to get my Toshiba laptop working with 13.10? Specifically, I have weird video issues and multimedia keyboard issues.
<fever308> 	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<fever308> err
<kevin_> what is ia32-libs?
<fever308> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<lyh> use  "arch" in terminal
<nerdtron> sorry my bad
<fever308> armv7l
<nerdtron> does wine work with armv7 achitecture? i think no since it only works for a cpu that can run windows
<lyh> type "arch" in terminal , if that is 64 bit ,it will print x86_64
<fever308> it printed armv7l
<Ben64> wine definitely need x86 based system to work
<Ben64> arm will not work
<fever308> dammit
<nerdtron> i mean wine run windows apps, it makes sense that cpu should be supported by windows for programs to run
<fever308> true..
<fever308> dammit I was hoping I could atleast play fallout on the chromebook, especially that minecraft won't work
<nerdtron> is that the old chrome books? i think the new once are intel based?
<Ben64> good chance that even if fallout would run, it wouldn't run well enough to be playable
<fever308> I ment 1
<fever308> not the 3d ones
<fever308> yeah this one is old :P my school at giving us new ones
<cfhowlett> fever308, a pattern of non-running games suggests that you're trying to something that your hardware can't/won't support
<mcohen> can anyone help me troubleshoot low eSATA speed on Ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<fever308> so anything I could install on arm?
<fever308> thats fun
<FrankMartin> Anybody has ubuntu with 2 monitors over displaylink ?
<Ben64> fever308: robotfindskitten
<noun> hi
<jmgk> Ben64: he's been repeating so much stuff
<jmgk> fever308: knock it off please
<fever308> >
<fever308> .**
<fever308> opss
<fever308> ?**
<jmgk> eh
<jmgk> fever308:  whats your issue?
<fever308> nothing nvm I g2g
<jmgk> ok
<Kamuela> o_O
<Mace268> is ubuntu good for privacy? can I safely ignore the paranoid articles?
<teju> hi all...i have a vm running on ubuntu server....how to create a bridge so that I can access the vm from outside world?
<noun> i am writing a story
<Ben64> Mace268: yes
<noun> i need help
<noun> can somebody help me on here
<Ben64> noun: if this isn't related to ubuntu support it doesn't belong in this channel
<adreask> k
<Mace268> Ben64, they're just haters then?
<noun> bye
<Kamuela> Mace268, Ben64 what articles are these?
<pause> TY
<lyh> teju: do you use KVM?
<Ben64> Mace268: its complicated, can discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like
<teju> yes
<Mace268> ok thanks
<teju> lyh: yes,I use kvm
<teju> lyh: my ubuntu server has dhcp and I would like to assign static ip to vm running on my server
<lyh> teju : do you want have a websit or a ftp sit on the vm ,and you want access the server from outside?
<bpl1-02> ante re
<teju> lyh: i must be able to ping my vm...that's it
<lyh> teju : you can use iptables ,if your host os is linux
<lyh> teju : iptables suport DNAT
<lyh> teju: the defalut network is nat ,you can't ping vm from outside
<lyh> teju: what is your host OS
<lyh> teju: Centos ?
<lyh> teju: you guest OS is ubuntu ,and you host os ?
<teju> lyh:ubuntu 12.04
<teju> lyh: my guest and host OS,both are ubuntu 12.05
<teju> lyh: my guest and host OS,both are ubuntu 12.04*
<teju> lyh:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565371/
<kry> hallo
<kry> I've installed a ts client by terminal, and now I can't get a working shortcut on the desktop of it
<kry> I'm using 13.10
<kry> Also, is there a way to look into certain not owned directories/files without changing permissions in terminal?
<bpl1-13_> ξηβθηβκθηβ
<lyh> teju: do you have installed virt-manager ?
<lyh> teju: You can easily build a bridge network with virt-manager
<teju> lyh: i have virt-manager
<teju> lyh: how to build a bridge with virt-manager?
<willbradley> hmm
<lyh> teju: virt-manager -> edit -> connection details -> virtual networks
<lyh> teju: Add network
<willbradley> wait isn't it under network interfaces
<lyh> teju : the defaults is nat , if you want use bridge ,you can add one
<willbradley> what version of virt maanger?
<willbradley> 0.9.4 doesn't seem to have bridge options there
<lyh> teju: note , backup you network in the host first
<lyh> teju: because if you add one bridge , it will edit your host network
<lyh> teju: the eth0 will turn to br0 , and it will create a new eth0
<lyh> teju : sorry  ,The correct procedure is :virt-manager -> edit -> connection details -> network interfaces
<lyh> teju: you can add a bridge interface here
<Mark_de_J> hi.
<cfhowlett> Mark_de_J, greetings
<Mark_de_J> Can I register my nickname?
<Mark_de_J> :s
<cfhowlett> Mark_de_J, use the /nick command
<lyh> what's up ?
<Wiz_KeeD> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<CreamedChicken> Hello again!
<lyh> Hello
<lyh> CreamedChicken : This is Hogan from China
<CreamedChicken> I rebooted in to Windows, deleted the Ubuntu partitions (150 GB /home, 20 GB /, and 4 GB swap), and resized the Windows partition to take up the space. I had tried to uninstall using os-uninstaller, but there were still grub entries left over.
<JoshuaP> how do i see all available displays from the terminal?
<cfhowlett> CreamedChicken, update grub and they should vanis
<CreamedChicken> Well, I want to get rid of grub, I just want the Windows boot loader.
<CreamedChicken> This is the current scenario: I deleted the Ubuntu entries using EasyBCD so only Windows was left. When I rebooted, it booted in to Windows 8 by default, so that works, but when I checked EasyBCD, there was Windows Boot Loader and Ubuntu, so Ubuntu came back.
<Hogan>  bootrec /rebuildbcd
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, ##windows is the channel you need then.
<CreamedChicken> Windows Boot Loader boots Windows, but when I choose Ubuntu, grub goes in to panic mode
<Hogan> bootrec /rebuildbcd in CMD
<CreamedChicken> Hogan: I did that from a USB
<Hogan> boot computer form cd , and type  shift + F10 ,then  bootrec /rebuildbbcd
<CreamedChicken> K, I'll do that again.
<Hogan> you can boot from a win7 cd
<ObrienDave> must be done from windows
<CreamedChicken> I'll be back in a bit then
<CreamedChicken> Thanks, I'll come back if I have any issues
<teju> thanks lyh
<Hogan> wait
<Hogan> if it does't work ,try  bootrec /fixmbr
<Hogan> and try bootrec /fixboot
<Hogan> ok ,you can try these command now
<lyh> teju:  are yur problem solved ?
<JoshuaP> how do i see all available displays from the terminal?
<teju> lyh: not yet
<CreamedChicken> And I'm back. Before I say anything: 8.1 USB was made using Rufus, set to use GPT partitions/UEFI. 7 DVD was made using the built in DVD burner on Windows 7, just standard MBR partitions/BIOS.
<jela> hi. i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on laptop and curently in unity2d. if i try to rearange launcer icons whole launcher goes up and down. how to move program up on launcher
<CreamedChicken> When I did bootrec /rebuildbcd on the 8.1 USB, it said 0 Windows installations detected. Finished sucessfully. When I did bootrec /rebuildbcd on the Windows 7 DVD, it picked up the installation, but when I hit Y for Yes, it said the system drive couldn't be detected, or something similar.
<jela> i found it. you need to hold still mouse few seconds while i am holding program i wanna move.
<jela> then you can move it up or down launcher
<CreamedChicken> Not sure if this is relevant, but http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565525/ might be why it keeps coming back every time.
<Ben64> CreamedChicken: why do you keep coming to #ubuntu for windows issues? ask ##windows
<CreamedChicken> Isn't it an Ubuntu/Grub issue?
<Ben64> nope
<lyh> CreamedChicken : if you can also boot into grub ,you can boot into win7 with using grub command : " root (hd0,0) -> chainloader +1 -> boot" , if you can into grub ,you can use the three command into win7
<lyh> CreamedChicken : root (hd0,0) the first partition on the first disk
<MajSlayer7777> anyone willing to help someone with a ubuntu 13.10 apache2 website setup problem?
<MajSlayer7777> I have 5 public IPS, and i'd like to setup a second website on one the them, but am not sure what the best route to take is,,
<teju> lyh: when I select n/w interfaces,it says libvirt does not support interface management
<lyh> you can use virtualHost
<lotuspsychje> MajSlayer7777: maybe the #apache guys might wanna help you aswell
<fishscene> majSlayer7777: Sorry, I know this isn't constructive, but I have to say it… "neither do your packets"
<MajSlayer7777> ?
<fishscene> nvm. :P
<Jordan_U> lyh: That's grub legacy syntax, Ubuntu uses grub2.
<lyh> Jordan_U: Well, I was wrong.
<fosser_josh1> i am not able to control screen brightness in dell vostro. does anyone can help me?
<rockybanana> hi! how to i change the keyboard layout for unity with a shell command?
<fishscene> fosser_josh1: I'm not on Ubuntu, nor do I have your laptop, but eh, let's see what we can figure out.
<fishscene> Laptop Model #? and version of Ubuntu?
<fosser_josh1> dell vostro, ubuntu 13.04
<fishscene> Is there a model # as well? like… Vostro 239 series? It might be on a sticker on the bottom of the computer
<fosser_josh1> fishscene:  i change number in /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness. but everytime i need to change number
<fosser_josh1> fishscene: dell vostro 3560
<fishscene> researching..
<fishscene> fosser_josh1: Did you see this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/288265/display-brightness-problem-with-ubuntu-13-04
<fosser_josh1> fishscene: if you dont find it easily. let it be. i will right script and will change keyboard shortcuts
<shodan45> does /boot have some invisible/magical space limit that isn't reported by df?
<Ben64> shodan45: no
<fishscene> fosser_josh1: Well, it seems someone in my previous link had the same problem and solved it by editing the grub config file
<oriol> \cwirc
<sec_> how check if ipv6 disabled?
<lotuspsychje> !ipv6 | sec_
<ubottu> sec_: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<imghost> how can we find executing path of running applications like vlc,firefox etc. whats the correct syntax of echo $path?
<lotuspsychje> !path | imghost
<ubottu> imghost: The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<nerdtron> !path
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<imghost> !echo
<imghost> ok, thankyou all :)
<imghost> ! echo
<rockybanana> is there no way to change the keyboard layout programmatically on ubuntu without the need of a reboot?
<helmut_> hi
<nerdtron> how do i turn off messages like " user has quit"
<nerdtron> im using the freenode web irc
<DJones> nerdtron: There's a settings box in the top left you can change things like
<nerdtron> DJones: let me try each one
<DJones> nerdtron: Click the IRC button, then options
<lotuspsychje> rockybanana: i dont think ubuntu needs a reboot for keyboard layout
<nerdtron> oh there..thanks
<lotuspsychje> !keyboard | rockybanana
<ubottu> rockybanana: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<rockybanana> ubottu I mean programmatically. so for example a shell command
<ubottu> rockybanana: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rockybanana> lol
<lotuspsychje> rockybanana: maybe you can explain to chat, what you actually are trying to do?
<rockybanana> i want to do some automation and want to set the keyboard layout for a currenlty logged in unity session. thats all
<jinx__> Hi, if someone can PLEASE help me with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/390149/can-not-re-install-mysql-cannot-access-var-lib-mysql-memory88-no-such I would LOVE YOU.
<iptable> jinx__: I'm not entirely sure, but you might want to check if purge removes /var/lib/mysql/*
<iptable> that's where all the DBs are are
<jinx__> I fixed that issue by creating a symlink there to /home/mysql instead (issue of sql taking up space)
<jinx__> only problem is connot acess :/
<somsip> jinx__: it needs to be r/w by mysql user
<pagios> hi all can anyone assist me in this 3g confiuration? been struggling for few days with it: http://pastebin.com/Gvrgbjkk
<jinx__> somsip: , example pelase of command
<jinx__> its 5am and been at this for  hours now :(
<iptable> jinx__: chown -R mysql:mysql /home/mysql
<iptable> jinx__: and chmod -R 755 /home/mysql
<iptable> or whatever user your mysql is configure to run as ;)
<jinx__> oh, that's already chmodded. check the error here http://askubuntu.com/questions/390149/can-not-re-install-mysql-cannot-access-var-lib-mysql-memory88-no-such
<somsip> jinx__: I wouldn't want to give you something not knowing how it will affect a symlink. Suggest you put the DB files back to /var/lib/mysql, chown mysql:mysql -R /var/lib/mysql and restart mysqld
<somsip> jinx__: iptable probably needs to be 777 as mysql user will need full access, which is not safe so you need to use groups and sticky bits if you insist on using the symlink
<jinx__> can't restart mysql as I can't install it because of said error in link :/
<somsip> jinx__: after you fix the location of the DB files, restart it
<iptable> jinx__: your other solution (since purging is an option for you), is to purge mysql, remove (or move out of the way) /var/lib/mysql and install mysql again
<boldfilter1> Sup Ubuntu chat
<somsip> jinx__: and after that, mv the DB files to /var/lib/mysql and make sure the perms are correct...
<jinx__> Okay
<jinx__> somsip: , sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.1 mysql-common correct?
<somsip> jinx__: I've never done it. Remove the symlink first whatever you do next though
<jinx__> command to remove symlink in /home/somsip? Removing all sql files doesnt matter, no data is important to me there yet.
<jinx__> i mean
<iptable> well, I've done aptitude remove mysql-server-5.1_ (see the _) to purge. not sure about apt-get
<jinx__> home/mysql
<jinx__> lol
<iptable> jinx__: unlink
<jinx__> command please. if you can
<somsip> jinx__: then, no offence like, but you seem to have gone a cack-handed way about setting this up. Get it working in the default install dirs first, and then fiddle with it to get it how you want
<iptable> beware, unlink on symlink will remove it. unlink on directory will also remove that directory
<iptable> jinx__: as per man unlink: unlink /home/mysql will remove the /home/mysql directory or link if it's a link. I understand /var/lib/mysql is the actual link, so unlink /var/lib/mysql
<jinx__> You're right, somsip. When I was importing my .sql file and seeing it failed because of space, it just pissed me off and kinda tried to find someway to fix it. Hate these different partitions for differnet folders thing.
<rockybanana> is it possible to run dpkg-reconfigure and provide all necessary values so that no  user interaction is required?
<jinx__> iptable: it says that's a directory, so I assume...
<jinx__> ./var/lib/mysql?
<iptable> why the dot?
<jinx__> so irc wont act liek its a command...
<jinx__> like*
<fpxesmagtmqqlj> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<tazklxynxzhwgk> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<xanwohkivxrxxo> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<sftoxbjrpylhsr> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<yzfrzedkebabdh> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<oixgntumuggjgt> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<ygzsrcumteldsn> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<igmtebulkockeu> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<kdskydzwiaownf> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<usgvslotsuewxg> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<xanwohkivxrxxo> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<igmtebulkockeu> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<ygzsrcumteldsn> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<kdskydzwiaownf> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<xanwohkivxrxxo> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<xanwohkivxrxxo> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<xanwohkivxrxxo> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<xanwohkivxrxxo> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<igmtebulkockeu> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<kdskydzwiaownf> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<kdskydzwiaownf> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<igmtebulkockeu> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<kdskydzwiaownf> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<kdskydzwiaownf> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<igmtebulkockeu> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<igmtebulkockeu> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<kdskydzwiaownf> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<usgvslotsuewxg> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<usgvslotsuewxg> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<usgvslotsuewxg> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<usgvslotsuewxg> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<usgvslotsuewxg> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<qxzqoznierzsjc> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<qxzqoznierzsjc> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<qxzqoznierzsjc> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<qxzqoznierzsjc> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<qxzqoznierzsjc> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
 * celroc blinks.  "What was that?"
<jinx__> is it just me or did the chat just get spammed?
<DJones> Spam
<jinx__> sigh
<iptable> jinx__ oh.
<ObrienDave> oh lordy
<iptable>  /var/lib/mysql
<rockybanana> is it possible to run dpkg-reconfigure and provide all necessary values so that no  user interaction is required?
<iptable> a space would do
<jinx__> I unlinked it though
<Ruler-> jinx__, you can use /say command in irc to say things which start with slash
<Ruler-> ////
<jinx__> Okay thanks :)
<Ruler-> works in most of the clients
<Ruler-> i think
<jinx__> So I unlinked the symlink. However, I don't think I'll be able to move /home/mysql back to /var/lib/mysql
<jinx__> due to space
<iptable> jinx__: how about (since no data in the sql), remove the /home/mysql and /var/lib/mysql directories, purge mysql install and install it from fresh. Then see if it works.
<jinx__> okk
<jefersen> hello
<iptable> hello
<dunebuggy> halo
<jinx__> so 'rm /var/lib/mysql', yes?
<Firefly67> hallo
<somsip> jinx__: I'd just flag that the mysql uninstaller might complain over the absence of /var/lib.mysql
<Firefly67> how do I make the clock/time appear on my screen?
<dunebuggy> :-)
<Firefly67> I want the time to show up on the top right of my screen, it doesn't show up anywhere
<jinx__> okay, somsip
<jinx__> so 'rm /var/lib/mysql', yes?
<Rory> Firefly67: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<Firefly67> 13.10
<jefersen> can somebody help me with my dual-boot issue
<jefersen> T_T
<linu1> hi i just try to connect my at91sam9g35ek board to ubuntu pc through gadget serial g_serial,but when i try to open minicom it shows  minicom: cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory, but there is a file in /dev/ttyACM0, can you help me
<jefersen> i think windows got wiped out after i installed ubuntu
<Rory> Firefly67: OK, first let's make sure you have the clock installed: sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<dunebuggy> i did that once.
<celroc> jefersen: What happens when you try to boot Windows now?
<iptable> jinx__: first uninstall mysql, THEN rm -rf /var/lib/mysql
<boldfilter1> Why do you say that?
<rob_> hi, can anyone explain to me how i can install a package from tasty-backports onto my saucy system? i've added a tasty-backports line and done an apt-get update and that seems ok but when i do a 'apt-cache showpkg weechat/tasty-backports', i dont see the latest version available
<jefersen> well celroc, i don't even have the option to boot windows so i can't answer that question
<cfhowlett> tasty?
<jefersen> <celroc>
<Firefly67> installing, I didn't know clock had to be installed, I thought that was a basic feature that came with the initial ubuntu installation
<iptable> jefersen: in linux, fdisk -l
<ObrienDave> rob_, because TRUSTY is not supported yet
<iptable> jefersen pastebin the output
<jefersen> should i enter that in the terminal?
<rob_> ObrienDave: sorry, trusty.. even if its not supported cant i force a package install from the backports repo?
<jinx__> n E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<cfhowlett> rob_, as TRUSTY hasn't even reached Alpha yet, not sure backporting is even possible
<Rory> rob_: Thanks for "tasty-backports" you made me laugh over my morning tea
<jefersen> and how are you using my name like that
<boldfilter1> sudo update-grub jeferson
<rob_> Rory: :D
<ObrienDave> rofl
<iptable> jefersen: I type it in (your username)
<Firefly67> Rory, done
<iptable> jefersen: yes, in terminal.
<jefersen> (iptable) check
<jefersen> >.>
<rob_> ObrienDave: there is a backports repo on archive.ubuntu.com
<iptable> yes, that does highlight it for me.
<jefersen> oh ok
<rob_> ObrienDave: for trusty..
<Rory> Firefly67: It is, but it's possible it was uninstalled somehow, perhaps if you were adding extra PPAs or removing existing indicators. Regardless, could you run that command? if the clock is already installed it will do nothing and we can look at another possible cause
<jinx__> Another un-related question. The only thing stopped me from replacing my windows to ubuntu is Adobe. How well can you guys say photoshop runs ? Last time I check was 2009 and it was a bit sketchy and slow. under wine.
<ObrienDave> fdisk -l | pastebinit
<linu1> i got this error minicom: cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory after trying to open ACM0 in minicom, what is that issues
<jefersen> (iptable) well theres no output on the terminal when i enter that
<iptable> and for my produces an audible sound so that all my neighbours know I have a message on IRC :P
<jefersen> lol
<imghost> rory:bozz please the details http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565775/
<iptable> jinx__: still slow.
<Rory> ty imghost that's what I was going to ask for :)
<iptable> jinx__: though under linux, one would use GIMP
<imghost> Rory, :)
<jinx__> ah, okay.
<iptable> jefersen: none at all? fdisk -l - that should give you list of partitions
<Rory> imghost: What Ubuntu version?
<Firefly67> Rory, yes, it did something, seems to just have upgraded a couple of packages
<fishscene1> jinx__: http://www.winehq.org/search/?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=photoshop&siteurl=www.winehq.org%2F&ref=&ss=1335j240129j9
<imghost> Rory, 12.04.3lts 64bits
<jinx__> Getting these two errors while purging: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565788/
<jefersen> (iptable) it doesn't show anything
<ObrienDave> jefersen, copy to terminal: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Beldar> jefersen, sudo fdisk -l
<Rory> Firefly67: OK now log out and in, and see if your clock is there
<Firefly67> ok, let me try that, Rory
<ObrienDave> dang, forgot the sudo ;/
<Rory> imghost: Can you please run "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors fancontrol" and then run "yes | sudo sensors-detect"
<imghost> Rory, i did install it
<iptable> jefersen ah yes. as Belday pointed out: sudo fdisk -l
<fishscene1> jinx__: Looks like you have another package manager doing stuff.
<boldfilter1> How does ps run in vm
<iptable> jinx__: are you using a GUI?
<jefersen> (iptable) how do i paste it here
<Rory> OK imghost now can you run "sudo pwmconfig"
<Rory> jefersen: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<jefersen> <Rory> ok
<iptable> jefersen: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jinx__> No, however this error was spamming and I had to force close: http://askubuntu.com/questions/390149/can-not-re-install-mysql-cannot-access-var-lib-mysql-memory88-no-such
<jinx__> ubuntu server 12.04
<jinx__> via Putty
<Rory> jefersen: yes, the "pastebinit" application is a shortcut which will do that for you :)
<jefersen> (iptable) The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:  * pastebinit  * pastebinit
<iptable> jinx__: looks like you have dpkg or apt still running. Try ps -ef to find it and kill it
<imghost> Rory, its scanning 1min please
<iptable> jefersen: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<imghost> Rory, i am scanning all adapter
<Rory> fyi imghost I'm just looking at this http://askubuntu.com/a/46135
<jefersen> (iptable) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565817/
<iptable> jefersen: oh, you got GPT. Do gdisk -l | pastebinit
<imghost> Rory, already did that but lets do this again now may be earlier i do make mistakes
<Rory> iptable: gdisk is a thing? You just changed my life
<iptable> sudo gdisk -l that is. if gdisk doesn't exist, then first sudo apt-get install gdisk
<iptable> Rory: lol yes. it's fdisk with GPT support
<imghost> Rory, after scanning all adapters http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565830/ now will add lines
<asad2005> I want to convert my 13.10 installation to EFI boot, I dont have EFI partition so is it ok just to shrink one of existing partition and create an EFI partition for convertion or do i have to convert HD to GPT
<jinx__> Sigh I can't find it, iptable, but I'm tired so I'm probably just not noticing it. You think a server restart should help?
<jefersen> (iptable) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565837/
<iptable> asad2005: http://falstaff.agner.ch/2012/11/20/convert-mbr-partition-table-to-gpt-ubuntu/
<iptable> jinx__: yes, the restart will resolve that issue
<iptable> jefersen: sudo gdisk -l
<jinx__> Thanks for helping btw, really appreciate it
<iptable> no probs
<cscsaba242> hello, is there any command which can show me my rights on the file or directory ?
<jefersen> (iptable) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565843/
<iptable> jefersen: sorry, my bad. use: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<jefersen> (iptable) ok, no problem ^^
<iptable> cscsaba242: ls -l
<jinx__> May I ask, why are directories have different partitions and not all in /root? its really annoying.
<jinx__> OVH
<jefersen> (iptable) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565848/
<iptable> cscsaba242: rights are on the lft. rwx rwx rwx - read write execute for owner user, group and everyone else in that order. Further to the right, you got user and group owners listed
<iptable> jinx__: that's how you installed it. During install, you may partition however you wish.
<jefersen> (iptable) so it looks like my windows is pretty much gone, lol
<cscsaba242> iptable: but if I visit a remote intranet server how can make sure i will be in the group wich has rights to execute ?
<jefersen> (iptable) don't know how the partitions got messed up
<cscsaba242> iptable: can the group nested into each other ?
<iptable> jefersen: yes. you only have a linux partition. was it windows 8 you had?
<jinx__> Yeah but if I tried to add the rest of space to / it wouldn't let me because there was already a partition for /, and wouldnt let me remove that one ether.
<jefersen> (iptable) yup
<iptable> jefersen: Not sure though. You have linux installed in GPT, only thing I can think of is that windows could be using MBR and after conversion, windows got nuked. Although I thought that windows 8 used GPT. Not sure here. Too many factors to configure. Once thing is sure: it's gone.
<cscsaba242> iptable: groups command maybe enough for me, to show my groups
<cscsaba242> i could find out
<cscsaba242> earlier
<imghost> Rory, /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed, how can i install it?
<jefersen> (iptable) haha, alright. at least i have that answered
<iptable> cscsaba242: can you try to explain exactly what you mean? If you want to find out what groups you are part of, check /etc/groups for example
<jefersen> (iptable) so any idea how i can install windows again with a dual boot
<ballock> Does anybody know what happened to /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch on Ubuntu 13.10? It seems to be no longer in place, but the 32-bit pakcages are still available on amd64. Is it in a different place?
<ObrienDave> iptable, how does that show win8 being gone? curious to know
<boldfilter1> Sucks
<jefersen> (iptable) and not fail this time
<iptable> jefersenObrienDave: there is no windows partition. that's pretty much gone
<iptable> lol
<iptable> ObrienDave: there is no windows partition. that's pretty much gone
<jinx__> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cscsaba242> iptable: a task consist of must command, i want to know will I have rights issues when I go throuh them
<iptable> jefersen: use gparted to graphically partition your drive. make sure you got windows partition and linux partition. once you install windows though, your GRUB linux boot loader will be gone and you will have to boot into linux recovery to reinstall GRUB
<cscsaba242> much command, sorry
<iptable> cscsaba242: sorry you got me lost
<jefersen> (iptable) i only understood 20% of what you just said
<ObrienDave> iptable, not following, I see 3 partitions
<iptable> jinx__ run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<iptable> ObrienDave: seriously, check the partition CODES on that output
<celroc> iptable and jefersen: You'll probably want to do that from a LiveCD.  I don't think you can re-format the drive using the already existing Linux installation
<ObrienDave> iptable, yep, i see it now ;)
<iptable> ObrienDave: 8300 = linux, 8200 = linux swap, EF00 = EFI system. it's gone :(
<ObrienDave> yup
<jinx__> and mysql was installed!
<claycorn> hello?
<iptable> jefersen: if you are not comfortable with that, I suggest start from scratch. First wipe all partitions and create 1 that's 50% of drive space. Install windows there. THEN boot into linux live-cd and install Ubuntu, choosing to utilise free available space.
<iptable> jinx__ so that works now?
<claycorn> i would like to put unity on the bottom of the screen
<jefersen> (iptable) yeah probably should do that, any idea how i can recover my windows key?
<claycorn> and ideas
<iptable> jefersen: should be on a nice sticker on the computer somewhere
<iptable> jefersen: otherwise, no.
<celroc> iptable: It's supposed to be somewhere on the case of your computer, IIRC
<iptable> celroc: why you telling me ;)
<ObrienDave> or bottom of laptop
<claycorn> the side is nice but bottom is better
<celroc> iptable: Because I'm too tired to pay attention to who I'm typing to.  Haha!
<iptable> ObrienDave gdisk is awesome, but the partition codes as opposed to partition NAMES is annoying as hell, I know
<DJones> claycorn: As far as I'm aware, you can't move it http://askubuntu.com/questions/312955/move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of-the-screen
<iptable> haha, nice.
<jefersen> (iptable) yeah hopefully its around, else im scrwed
<asad2005> iptable: My sda1 part starts at 1 and ends at 3648 so i cannot convert to GPT?
<claycorn> bummer so much for that '
<claycorn> ?:P
<R4v3n> Does anyone know what difference is between theese two Ram memorys
<ObrienDave> iptable, hopefully I can resurrect my 3TB WD green with it ;)
<iptable> asad2005: yes. You do need space for GPT. You *could* try to shrink the beginning of the partition but that's risky. I would suggest backup the data and reinstall for safety.
<R4v3n> http://www.dustin.se/product/5010667682/kingston-16gb-1333mhz-ddr3l-ecc-reg-cl9-dimm-4x4gb-dr-x8-1-35v-w-ts-intel/
<R4v3n> this and this http://www.dustin.se/product/5010639492/kingston-16gb-1333mhz-ddr3-ecc-cl9-2x8gb-kvr1333d3e9sk2-16g/
<R4v3n> and do both of them work with this product? http://www.dustin.se/product/5010665124/hp-proliant-n54l-microserver-amd-turion-ii-2-2-2mb-2g-250gb/
<claycorn> thanks djones
<DJones> R4v3n: That probably a question to ask in ##hardware
<iptable> R4v3n: the price
<iptable> R4v3n and one is 2 sticks of 8GB and the other is 4 sticks of 4GB
<claycorn> oh im running google earth and it wont show the pictures  any ideas?
<cfhowlett> claycorn, NSA
<Rory> imghost: Sorry was afk. Try "sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart" and then try again
<claycorn> nsa?
<andre2> Hi! Any idea why Postgres could be failing to run using "service postgresql start" but run fine when I start it using "postmaster -D ..." ?
<asad2005> iptable: The first part is my root and already backed up my /home part. To shrink it i need to boot live cd then with Gparted i can do the shrink right ?
<andre2> I confirmed the log directory is writable by the "postgres" user and the disk has plenty of free space
<iptable> asad2005: you can shrink with gparted, not sure you can shrink at the beginning. You will have to start gparted and check
<iptable> andre2: define failing to run. like, error messages.
<asad2005> iptable: ok thanks i will try
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, you're bad ;P
<andre2> iptable: it just gives me a generic error message "Postgresql failed to start. check the log files"
<andre2> iptable: but there's nothign there
<andre2> *nothing
<claycorn> anyways.......
<jinx__> iptable: sadly, now. getting socket error and my.cnf is empty :/
<jinx__> no*
<iptable> andre2: check the log files. i.e. check the log. Probably some permission issue
<andre2> iptable: yeah, but the log doesn't have anything new, only stuff from yesterday, and I've confirmed that the "postgres" user can write to it
<iptable> andre2: check the /etc/init/postgres to see how it is getting started
<iptable> jinx__: apt-get purge mysql-server-5.1; rm -rf /etc/mysql; rm -rf /var/lib/mysql; apt-get install mysql-server-5.1
<iptable> the brute-force method
<jinx__> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<xiut> hey guys whats up
<iptable> and it my.cnf is still empty after that, dpkg reconfigure the package
<iptable> xiut: ceiling, sky, birds, lotsa stuff
<andre2> iptable: it's a big shell scripts that calls other shells scripts, frankly I'd rather not debug it if I can avoid it. Thanks for your help.
<jinx__> iptable:  Package 'mysql-server-5.1' has no installation candidate
<asad2005> iptable: If i fresh install will installer allow me to create EFI part and a /home part, if used use entire disk it wont create a /home part ?
<lx> jh
<iptable> jinx__: apt-get update; apt-get remove mysql-server; rm -rf /etc/mysql; rm -rf /var/lib/mysql; apt-get install mysql-server
<iptable> asad2005: in the installer you may choose to partition the drive yourself and choose what you want to do.
<jinx__> iptable: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-client-5.5 (>= 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but it is not goingto be installed                     PreDepends: mysql-common (>= 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but it is not going o be installed
<asad2005> iptable: if i deleted just the first part and convert to GPT then create both EFI and / parts without altering /home part i think that will do it right?
<iptable> jinx__ it's becuse you manually purged those instead of using mysql-server ... so first install mysql-common and mysql-client-5.5
<iptable> asad2005, yes in theory, that should be perfect. DO backup though.
<jinx__> tried both and  mysql-client-5.5 : Depends: libdbd-mysql-perl (>= 1.2202) but it is not going to be installed                     Depends: mysql-common (>= 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but it is not going to be installed  mysql-server-5.5 : PreDepends: mysql-common (>= 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but it is not going to be installed
<iptable> jinx__ 'fraid someone with more apt-get experience needs to answer that. I am unsure why it would be so dreadful.
<iptable> jinx__: an idea, try aptitude instead of apt-get
<iptable> jinx__ it's good like that, giving you ideas on how to fix dependencies. you may need to install aptitude first
<Creature|2> hi
<mantas_> hi
<jinx__> iptable: apititude is installed.. example please?
<jinx__> damn mysql :/ might have to just re-install everything... again. sigh. :(
<iptable> jinx__ aptitude install mysql-server
<Koma> jinx__:  dpkg -l |grep -i mysql
<Navel> Hello guy! An Girls!
<Navel> Can i ask a question plz?
<mantas_> Hi Navel
<mantas_> of course
<Koma> Navel: ask don't ask to ask
<Navel> Installed win7 + ubuntu separate
<jinx__> iptable:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Koma> we doesn't suppo reursive method here :D
<Navel> in win 7 radeon hd 7750 1ghz edition runz super quickly
<Koma> jinx sudo dpkg -l |grep mysql
<jinx__> Koma: ii  mysql-client-core-5.5            5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1           MySQL database core client binaries iHR mysql-server-5.5                 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1           (no description available) ii  mysql-server-core-5.5            5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1           MySQL database server binaries
<Navel> but in ubuntu in any variant of OSource drivers or popry drivers ... firefox flash games and other stuff runs sucks low fps
<Koma> jinx backup your currend mysql (mysqldump -uroot -pYOURPASSWORD --all.databases > dump.sql)
<Koma> then:
<jinx__> No need. nothing important
<Navel> may be anyone have any working solution
<RealRave1> Good morning. I have a question on file permissions after ujpgrading to 12.0
<Navel> btw Ubuntu 13.10
<Navel> kernel 3.12.*
<Koma> aptitude purge mysql-client-core-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5 mysql-server-5.5
<Navel> and 3.13
<RealRave1> I am trying to access a FAT32 folder, is this possible? It used to be fine with Ubuntu 11
<jinx__> Navel: , I think its hard for someone to followup your question if you keep making new lines of it...
<RealRave1> red via a virtualbox shared foklder]
<geirha> RealRave1: Yes, but it depends on how you mount it
<Koma> Navel if is not supported there is notthing you can do but wait an updated driver
<Navel> oh ... i want ubuntu!!! radeon fix it!!!!
<RealRave1> geirha: I am using the virtualbox shared folder settings
<jinx__> Koma: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Firefly67> it worked, Rory. Thanks for your help!
<Koma> sudo aptitude purge mysql-client-core-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5 mysql-server-5.5
<RealRave1> geirha: Ubuntu is running a guest in a Windows7 professional envioronment I am using a FAT32 partition for sharing
<Koma> jinx you need to use sudo or to be root
<Navel> thx in advance Koma gl -)) have a good day
<Koma> yaw
<geirha> RealRave1: Ok, so it's cifs, not fat32. How do you connect to it from Ubuntu currently?
<jinx__> I did
<jinx__> am root.
<jinx__> Same thing, Koma .
<RealRave1> geirha: I do not understand the question?
<Koma> jinx: sudo  ps aux |egrep 'apt|dpkg'
<geirha> RealRave1: Is the problem how to mount it inside the guest?
<RealRave1> I can see the folder but I have no permissions to look inside it
<jinx__> root      8258  0.0  0.0  38152  1644 pts/0    T    05:25   0:00 sudo aptitude root      8259  0.4  0.3 411772 120744 pts/0   Tl   05:25   0:02 aptitude root      8595  0.0  0.0   8588   932 pts/0    S+   05:32   0:00 egrep --color=auto apt|dpkg
<RealRave1> geirha: I was trying to set some permissions on it, but you cannot set permissions on FAT32 folders from Windows 7. Should I switch to NTFS?
<geirha> RealRave1: Where do you see the folder? did you run any commands from somewhere?
<Koma> jinx__: there is a terminal asking some question somewhere ?
<RealRave1> geirha: no I left that to the virtualbox (I also installed guest additions) I can see it under media
<Koma> if not kill -9 8259 && rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jinx__> No, I don't think so, Koma .
<RealRave1> geirha: the vbox UI allos sharing folders permanentily with auto-mount and Full Access
<Koma> then redo the purge
<RealRave1> Is there any way I can tell Ubunutu my Windows user name?
<RealRave1> I need at least 1 shared forlder so I can test Thunderbird Addons for AMO
<iptable> RealRave1: huh?
<iptable> oh
<geirha> RealRave1: ah, could you run   mount   in a terminal and paste the *one* line that corresponds to that shared folder?
<jinx__> Koma:  https://gist.github.com/kawohi/bdc73556c032ddda7612
<iptable> RealRave1: when you connect to the share, you ahve the option of remebering forever.
<RealRave1> geirha: is the shortcut for a terminal still ALT+F2 in Ubuntu 12? It used to be easy in 11
<Koma> jinx do a quick reboot there is some zombie process running
<geirha> RealRave1: Ctrl+Alt+T
<iptable> RealRave1: CTRL+ALT+T
<jinx__> Alright
<RealRave1> geirha: ok that has changed as well. why make it easy :)
<geirha> RealRave1: Alt+F2 did not open a terminal in 11 either, it opened the run dialog
<geirha> *11.04 or 11.10
<RealRave1> ah, ok and then I would use xterm or kterm or whatever that was called
<jinx__> btw appreciate your help. Koma . Seriously.
<geirha> Alt+F2 should work the same, just looks quite different
<RealRave1> But I will remember that CTRL ALT T now, that;s handy - do I need to sudo for mounting?
<Wiz_KeeD> hello everyone, I got a small issue with bzr saying unsupported locale settings, this has never happened to me before only now with 13.10 Saucy, probably because I have some locale settings in a few areas
<Koma> yaw
<Wiz_KeeD> How do I change everything to english in case this is the actual problem
<geirha> RealRave1: No, just run   mount   as your user and paste the *one* line corresponding to the shared folder
<RealRave1> geirha: ok, I still need to figure out what that is but I think it is some sort of //vbox protocol
<RealRave1> geirha: is there any way I can list the protocols available?
<RealRave1> geirha: I think it is something like mount -t vboxsf windows_share /media/windows_share
<geirha> RealRave1: you don't see any lines containing   something on /media/sf_something ?
<adi_> hello
<jinx__> So Koma , how are you doing? :]
<Koma> RealRave1: i think that is better for you if you try to ask this question in #virtualbox channel
<RealRave1> geirha: I need to figure out a way to share my clipboard again. at the moment I need to just type everything
<geirha> RealRave1: If you do it manually, you'd run a mount command like that, yes. But I asked you to run mount with no arguments. That will make it list all currently mounted filesystems
<jinx__> Koma: So restarted. Run purge?
<RealRave1> geirha: alright, I did not understand that I thought mount always needs arguments
<geirha> RealRave1: left mouse button to mark the *one* line,  middle click to paste it
<Koma> jinx yep
<RealRave1> geirha: ok this lists a bunch of stuff
<adi_> i need ask but for talk?
<RealRave1> geirha: there is a long list I need to figure out which one first
<lijianying> Which Language
<geirha> RealRave1: should be near the end, and should contain ... on /media/sf_<something> ...
<jinx__> Koma: , done.
<geirha> where <something> is the name of the shared folder
<Koma> apt-get update && aptitude install mysql-server
<RealRave1> geirha: I think it is this one: Linuz-Share on /media/sf_Linux-Share type vboxsf (gid=999,rw)
<hello00> hello
<lijianying> hello
<hello00> hi, everybody i am here first time
<geirha> RealRave1: good, ok, so any user that is a member of group with id 999 should have access to it.
<jinx__> Koma: ed to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 116 kB will be used. E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the mysql-server-5.5 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the mysql-server-5.5 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<geirha> RealRave1: getent group 999   # will show you the group entry
<RealRave1> geirha: ok, can I add my user to this gorup
<hello00> can someone suggest me a channel wherein users discuss about open directories?
<hello00> irc channel
<Koma> i think that you are not updating well
<Koma> paste.ubuntu.com
<RealRave1> geirha: it says vboxsd:x:999
<Koma> paste the apt-get update
<RealRave1> geirha: is there a set user group command or something?
<geirha> RealRave1: a vboxsd? not vboxsf?
<RealRave1> sry typo. I need to figure out a way to share the clipboard like it did with Ubuntu 11
<geirha> RealRave1: to add your user to the group, run    sudo adduser "$USER" vboxsd
<geirha> Relsak: Then you have to log out and back in again for that change to take effect.
<jinx__> Koma: Hope gist is fine. https://gist.github.com/kawohi/ba54079b08604ef0bece
<RealRave1> geirha: I am getting "only one of two names allowed."
<Koma> dpkg -l |grep mysql
<asamasery> hi
<Koma> come package has broken dependencies probably
<RealRave1> geirha: sorry I copied the typo you copied :)
<jinx__> iHR mysql-server-5.5                 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1           (no description available) Koma
<RealRave1> geirha: hmm, the same if I enter sudo adduser "$Axel" vboxsf
<RealRave1> geirha: my user name is Axel
<RealRave1> geirha: not sure if the $ was deliberately?
<geirha> RealRave1: "$USER" expands to Axel if your username is Axel.  $Axel is wrong
<RealRave1> geirha: ok. sorry I made a wrong assumption. so the $ is like a % in windows?
<Koma> dpkg --purge mysql-server-5.5
<RealRave1> geirha: and it is case sensitive :)
<geirha> RealRave1: $var expands the value of the variable named var, yes. And USER is a special environment variable that will contain your username.
<geirha> RealRave1: Yes, most things in linux is case-sensitive :)
<RealRave1> geirha: ok this time the command worked. how do I get access to the folder
<geirha> RealRave1: log out and back in
<kyt26> ubuntu
<jinx__> root@ns4005447:~# dpkg --purge mysql-server-5.5 dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.5 (--purge):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. Errors were encountered while processing:  mysql-server-5.5 Koma
<RealRave1> geirha: ok I will try that. I will probably shut down and look for cliboard sharing and then start it up again
<RealRave1> geirha: by the way is there a way to tell Ubuntu to reopen any explorer (or file search thingy windows) on restart?
<RealRave1> geirha: also is there a way to show file URLs (full path) in the explorer thingies?
<Koma> jinx wth have you done to this poor package?
<gry> ha :-)
<jinx__> Koma:  lmfao :/
<RealRave1> I don't like the way everything is buttons you cannot copy & paste as URIs / file paths. very unfriendly
<Koma> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mysql-server-5.5
<jinx__> done, Koma
<Scip> hey guys, is it possible to 'suspend' or 'hibernate' when running ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<Scip> I've read that there are some issues with powering the drive and was hoping someone could help clarify
<Koma> aaaaand ?
<geirha> RealRave1: Not sure. There used to be a "Save Session" feature. Not sure if it's still around in Unity. Never used it.
<gry> jinx__: if it did that without error you've successfully uninstalled and can install again if you'd like to install it
<RealRave1> geirha: what exactly is Unity? is there any way I can get my old UBuntu 11 desktop manager back?
<jinx__> Command please? I want to make sure
<RealRave1> geirha: I liked very much waht I had with U11 until my vbox partition ran out of space
<Koma> dpkg -l |grep mysql
<RealRave1> geirha: also for some reason resizing the host window is broken - I only get a couple of fixed screen resolutions now
<Koma> look if there is a remaining package
<RealRave1> geirha: but that's propbably a vbox proble,m
<Koma> if not try reinstalling it with aptitude
<Koma> aptitude install -y mysql-server
<RealRave1> geirha: it would be great if I could disable Unity
<Koma> and for the god sake follow the instruction
<jinx__> Nothing appears, Koma
<gry> you mean "it exists without output"; if so, that's something :-)
<jinx__> installing
<RealRave1> geirha: some success here - I can now access the shared folder, which means I can at least start testing Addons under LINux again, so thanks for that !!  :)
<jinx__> Okay so it installed without errors
<jinx__> how can I test it out? lol
<schnitzl> rm -r gives me that:  foo no such file or directory
<schnitzl> the file is there. just has some very weird name...
<gry> jinx__: did it ask you for a root mysql password? do you know the password? mysql needs a root username and password (of it, not of the system) to get started.
<gry> schnitzl: is its name 'foo'?
<schnitzl> no
<schnitzl> ;)
<jinx__> No, it did not ask, gry
<schnitzl> gry, no
<RealRave1> I will just check my old Ubuntu 11 to see what the desktop was called there...
<gry> schnitzl: try using tab complete then. 'rm -r <first few letters of the name> <tab>'
<jinx__> Hey
<schnitzl> gry, lol sure i did this ;)
<jinx__> it used the old password
<jinx__> it works :)
<RealRave1> How do I find out which desktop is installed in Ubuntu?@
<Koma> of course it works
<jinx__> thank you somsip iptable , Koma , and gry for helping =)
<gry> jinx__: ok. you found the password, and you came to the conclusion that it works. what does? the password, or mysql?
<Koma> :) have a good time and look forward at mariaDB
<schnitzl> its not that the file is not there, its some problem with the filename i guess gry
<jinx__> mysql
<jinx__> i'm in mysql>
<web_ervin> Hello,  can somebody suggest commandline tool, allowing to do http reqests against unix socket?
<RealRave1> For some reason Ubuntu11 resizes its graphics automatically, Ubutnu12 doesn't anynmore :( :(
<gry> ok, that's lovely, jinx__ :)
<Koma> mysql will be dropped by all the major linux distro in favour of mariadb
<RealRave1> Is there a setting in Ubunut that tells it there is a vrtual graphics adaptor
<RealRave1> ?
<Koma> that is full opensource.
<Koma> RealRave1: lspci
<gry> web_ervin: hi. a commandline browser?
<RealRave1> Koma: lspci ?
<schnitzl> pcman fm doesnt even show the file
<web_ervin> something like curl or wget
<Koma> will list all the hardware extensions
<web_ervin> ..and it shoud be in standard repo, not on github etc.
<jinx__> Koma: I heard maria db is nice but too lazy to look at it :)
<jinx__> So I'm about to do one more thing related to mysql
<jinx__> http://serverfault.com/a/480686/157343
<jinx__> tell me if you see any problems with doing that. creating symlinks
<RealRave1> Koma: lspci lists a "VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter"
<RealRave1> Koma: that is what Virtualbox gives it
<schnitzl> even root cant delete it. it is as if the file is not there...isnt there anything stornger than rm -r ?
<RealRave1> Koma: it lists the same in Ubuntu12
<Koma> schnitzl: rm -f
<schnitzl> Koma, sorry that i ment
<Koma> or mv /path/toFile /dev/null
<RealRave1> Koma: How does it know the resulution of the virtual screen?
<RealRave1> Koma: I can check display settings on both systems if this helps...
<Koma> RealRave1:  via a complex method that ask a list of working resolution via an emulated screen
<RealRave1> Koma: Obvbiously something that has changed from 11 to 12?
<Koma> RealRave1: please repeat the main problem
<RealRave1> Koma: when I resize my Virtualbox window in which the UBuntu Client runs, the desktop does not resize. it remains at a fixed size. In Ubuntu (with Virtualbox additionas installed) it would automatically resize to give me a bigger (or smaller) desktop. Note that it did not scale the pixels just add more picels depenging on the host window
<RealRave1> Koma: But my Ubuntu11 (where it works) runs no Unity so that might also be a factor?
<Koma> RealRave1: this kind of question are unsupported here, i think that you need to ask in virtualbox channel support
<Koma> not for being lazy but the drivers are not written by ubuntu
<Koma> so we can not know how those things works
<RealRave1> Koma: ok. I can ask them. as regards DIsplay settings there is just one additional Reslution listed which is always in sync with the window that I have ubuntu in. is there any way I can install the old desktop manager of Ubuntu11 into 12 or am I forced to use Unity?
<geirha> RealRave1: Sounds like you haven't installed the guest additions for Ubuntu 12.04 yet
<Koma> The resolution has notthing to be with the real supported resolution
<RealRave1> geirha: Oh I do. I can pastebin the output of hte installation if you like
<Koma> the driver of virtualbox bust  update the optimal resolution to the virtual display every time the console is resized
<RealRave1> geirha: I actually reinstalled it when you were helping me, just to make sure
<Koma> so what you see is simply wrong
<RealRave1> Koma: "wrong" :)
<teju> i am using ubuntu 12.04....when i run apt-get install,it says unable to locate package....i am not able to install any package...how to fix this?
<RealRave1> Koma: do you mean virtual screen = wrong? I don't quite understand the context...
<geirha> RealRave1: Yes, could you pastebin that output?
<RealRave1> geirha: will do. I got the clipboard working now :)
<teju> RealRave1 :  in my ubuntu 12.04, when I use apt-get install ,it says Unable to locate package...i am not able to install any package...how to fix this?
<Koma> RealRave1:  there is no screen and no graphic card
<RealRave1> teju: you are asking a complete Linux noob. I have no idea, ask me a windows question ;)
<Koma> so if your virtual screen says that the resoluzion i 100x100 pixel virtually the driver will accept this nonsense
<auscompgeek> teju: apt-get update
<RealRave1> Koma: yes, they are "virtual" constructs like any hardware that is shown in Linux. Even the USB ports and drives aren#t "real"
<teju> i tried
<RealRave1> Koma: there is a driver between anything "real" that gives access to the guest OS. so the term "wrong" might apply to anything
<Koma> RealRave1:  yep you are a layer under this it's a virtual device ina virtual environment wich is commanded by a hipervisor emulated in a x64 processor
<teju> auscompgeek: i  tried sudo,apt-get update,.... but,no use
<Koma> so yes
<RealRave1> Koma: but the interesting thing is the same driver that works in Ubuntu 11 fails in Ubuntu 12.
<RealRave1> Koma: unless there is some setting in Ubuntu somewhere that can improve it working with this. Usually this is the "guest additions disk" by vbox.
<geirha> RealRave1: Note that there's no Ubuntu 11 or Ubuntu 12
<Koma> why is this interesting? from ubuntu 11 to ubuntu 12 there is a lot of developing in the kernel...
<RealRave1> geirha: here is the pastebing https://pastebin.mozilla.org/3767947
<auscompgeek> teju: could you please expand on that?
<RealRave1> geirha: ? how do I find out the version number
<geirha> lsb_release -rs
<geirha> RealRave1: Anyway, that indeed looks like it succeeded, but it still doesn't work after a restart of the guest?
<teju> auscompgeek: i tried various options like sudo apt-get install,apt-get update.but,still,i get the same errot
<RealRave1> geirha: ok, by the way I found out about my desktop managers: Ubuntu "11" runs GNOME 3.0.1  Ubuntu "12" runs Nautilus 3.4.2
<geirha> Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 uses Gnome with Unity by default
<geirha> Nautilus is the file browser
<RealRave1> geirha: can I disable unity?
<RealRave1> geirha: I only printed what I saw in help > about
<RealRave1> geirha: forgot that this is context sensityuve
<geirha> !notunity | RealRave1
<ubottu> RealRave1: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<RealRave1> ubottu: thanks I will try that :-)
<ubottu> RealRave1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RealRave1> geirha: I ran some system updates in the meantime, which seems to have fixed the resizing issue! thanks
<RealRave1> geirha: maybe the latest video drivers were not downloaded yet
<RealRave1> (or installed)
<RealRave1> geirha: so the last thing is to get my nicer Applicatrion menu back at the top, (which probablyt means removin unity)
<geirha> RealRave1: In that case you want gnome-panel
<RealRave1> geirha: cool. is that in syustem settings?
<RealRave1> (the real version numbers were 11.10 and 12.04
<RealRave1> !gnome-panel | RealRave1
<geirha> RealRave1: the release number is YY.MM in case you weren't aware
<RealRave1> geirha: no I wasn't :-) so the canonical (release) version of Ubuntu is from 1204?
<RealRave1> geirha: that's not too bad as far as OS goes
<geirha> RealRave1: open the software center -> search for gnome-panel -> install
<geirha> RealRave1: 12.04 was released in April of 2012, yes
<RealRave1> geirha: that's cool. that';s pretty new for an OS release. compared with Windows.
<RealRave1> geirha: it found "Launcher and docking facility for GOME" is that what I am looking for?
<RealRave1> *GNOME
<geirha> RealRave1: Yes. And once installed, you'll be able to select it at the login screen
<RealRave1> geirha: ok, will do that now
<zezom> I have a service (deluge) that I can use start deluged after my system boots. But it won't start up automatically on boot. Does any one know how I can get it to automatically boot on start up?
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> after system update i cannot print
<stormy98_> hey, i've got mint 14 installed on a hp machine, dual boot with windows 8, i've turned of the efui boot and installed grub, it has a sata and a ssd, sata has win 8 on and ssd with mint 15, /var and swap are partiions on the sata with / whole of the ssd. I've put the grub boot on the ssd and told bios to boot that hd, but it can't boot, if i put live cd in and select boot from local device I get the grub screen can select mint14 or win8 and boot into mint fine
<kibibyte> Processing - "Unable to locate printer "GEN7A14E1".
<kibibyte> what to do ?
<RealRave1> geirha: ok I can now log in and getg 4 choices: GNOME classis, CNOME classic (no effects) Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D. I guess I need classic to disable Unity?
<geirha> RealRave1: Then one named just Ubuntu is Unity
<RealRave1> geirha: aha. ok, so I will just try GNOME instead
<RealRave1> geirha: ahhh! very  nice :) :) :) thanks, now I am able to find my way around again
<this> I just downloaded die install image for ubuntu 12.04 LTS. They call it a "CD image". But that stupid thing is 707Mb, thus not fitting on a CD. Now I can't burn that damn thing. Any suggestions?
<RealRave1> geirha: that menu is so much more friendly :) :) :)
<zezom> this you could use a USB flash drive to install it with
<RealRave1> Koma , geirha: thanks a lot ofor your support
<kibibyte> my printer stopped resolving samba share printer name, now it works only with IP address
<kibibyte> anyone knows why?
<kibibyte> ip address of printer*
<this> I havent got an USB flash drive, it died a few weeks ago. And I haven't got a DVD either.
<pwuertz> Hi, I want to enable desktop sharing on a remote Ubuntu system. How can I do this via SSH? Running "vino-preferences" via SSH doesn't work because it cant connect to the remote dbus session...
<ztane> I have the following problem: phantom keypresses, that is some of my keypresses get replaced by another key...
<ztane> today it happened with both konsole and pycharm (java based ide for python)
<ztane> before I have had similar problem with skype onl...
<ztane> seems to be really random and restarting the program helps, but...
<splstn> keyboard fail
<ztane> in case of konsole wouldn't want to restart the program
<ztane> splstn: no
<this> Insatll image 12.04 LTS: Why call it "CD" if it doesn't fit on a CD. And why make it 707Mb? THey could leave out a few stubid games, making the image 700Mb or less. If make it bigger than 700Mb why not make it real fat since one needs a DVD anyway? I just don't get it. I just frustrated now.
<ztane> splstn: or my keyboard is superintelligent and knows which program i am typing to... P
<glitsj16> !minimal | this
<ubottu> this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<geirha> pwuertz: you need to set DISPLAY and the DBUS_SESSION-environment variables correctly, yes. You might be able to find them by looking in ~/.dbus/session-bus/
<pwuertz> geirha: there are 4 files in session-bus.. is one of them supposed to go into DBUS_SESSION ?
<geirha> pwuertz: look inside them. Hard to say which one's the valid one. You need DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<geirha> pwuertz: Alternatively, you can find the pid of e.g. natuilus, and check its env with tr '\0' '\n' < /proc/thepid/environ
<pengunix> What part is responsible for creating the /etc/localtime ? When it is the installer, why isn't this managed by debconf?
<pwuertz> geirha: thanks! getting the nautilus env worked
<kibibyte> my printer stopped resolving samba printer name, now it works only with IP addres
<kibibyte> any1 knows why
<this> The minimal. I see. That is an option. I am a bit concerned about the text based installer though. Don't get me wrong, I'm not bad with IT, I write code myself for a living. But the times when I liked to do DIY such things are long gone. How is that text based installer? DO I just have to type Y/N and to select options or do I have to audo apt-get and the like?
<glitsj16> this: the text installer is very similar to the graphical one, terms are a bit misleading in that sense .. Y/n questions and the like yes
<glitsj16> this: if you already have a working linux on the machine you want to install ubuntu 12.04, there's another way to, but i assume you don't have that option?
<glitsj16> this: for some screenshots on what to expect in the text based installer, see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal for example
<this> I myself have a ubuntu 10.04 LTS, using it right now. But I will install 12.04 LTS on dads notebook. He asked me to do so, because is Win XP is going extinct. HE asked ME for linux [sic]. I great day :).
<this> What is when the internet connection is not very stable during net-install? Is that a problem?
<glitsj16> this: that could be a road block indeed, it relies on the connection to get the packages
<glitsj16> this: ask a friend to borrow a USB stick for an hour, if that's possible, that way you don't need a stable internet connection
<pengunix> What part is responsible for creating the /etc/localtime ? When it is the installer, why isn't this managed by debconf?
<this> Well well well. Wait for the neighbour to return and ask him for a DVD or USB drive. Not the worst option. But wait...
<pgar23> this: lol. go buy a usb for $5 from walmart
<this> I have 1Gb CF-Cards and a CF to IDE adapter and a "cable thing" to attach IDE/SATA drives to usb. Could that work?
<pgar23> this: what r u trying to do?
<this> pgar23: No I don't. I wait for our customers to make me a USB drive for a present. Lol.
<xmetal> ok i am trying to remember the name of a few programs but for some reaason am drawing a blank.  They are (at least two of them) "like movie maker" in MS
<this> I try to install 12.04 LTS. But having no DVD and no USB drive.
<xmetal> i used them before on a similar distro, but the names, I cant remember at all for some reason
<glitsj16> this: ask your dad for an early christmas present for himself, XP is going to die and funeral costs are way more expensive than a USB stick :p
<xmetal> hmm .. think "Open shot" was one of them (I am googling)
<ObrienDave> this, tell him that a USB stick is a LOT cheaper that win8 ;)
 * xmetal shutters at Windows 8
<pgar23> win8.1 is not that bad
<pgar23> once u get the hang of the new GUI
<gordonjcp> xmetal: kdenlive
<xmetal> well lets not go there
<pgar23> hahahaha
<xmetal> ty gordonjcp ... found them
<gordonjcp> pgar23: it's like the worst bits of Unity made worse, with none of the good bits
<xmetal> openshot, and kden where two of them
<xmetal> (i am hunting on the forums)
<pgar23> gordonjcp: lmao
<gordonjcp> pgar23: although to be fair, I don't really know my way around any version of Windows
<xmetal> i have to say that (despite not being my favorite DE) ... Unity is not as bad as I once thought
<gordonjcp> pgar23: so I've got a sort of a false summit on the learning curve ;-)
<andygraybeal> is there a way to get gedit to display it's tabs vertically?
<gordonjcp> xmetal: it takes a bit of getting used to
<ObrienDave> like any OS
<gordonjcp> xmetal: it's a bit like, do you ever drive more than one make of car?
<xmetal> I happen to like xfce, so thats what I am using atm
<this> My dad! Good point. HE could have a DVD or USB stick. Installation is tomorrow, so going out to buy things isn't going to work. But i think I just risk it: Either he has a DVD or USB stick, or he's internet connection must not break. May the force be with me!
<xmetal> heck i switch distro's all the time
<xmetal> oops
<pgar23> I'm rockin a dual boot win8.1 and 13.10
<xmetal> i mean DE's
<pgar23> they r both solid OSs
<xmetal> <~~~ just installed 13.10 today
<xmetal> (ubuntu)
<xmetal> getting all the software i like "reinstalled"
<xmetal> :)
<gordonjcp> xmetal: you know when you get into an unfamiliar car and for the first hour or so you wash the windscreen every time you come up to a junction because the switches are the wrong way ound?
<pgar23> xmetal:  recommend some programs plz
<gordonjcp> but then once you're used to it you can actually appreciate the good bits
<pgar23> xmetal: I am installing all the ones I liek too
<xmetal> that reminds me of some people i see on top gear UK ... on the righthand drive cars... they mean to shift gears, and end up opening the door
<gordonjcp> pgar23: programs for anything in particular?
<xmetal> lol
<pgar23> gordonjcp: jsut some of the ones you use and like
<gordonjcp> xmetal: I drive LHD cars all the time, and I have never yet opened the door instead of changing gear
<gordonjcp> pgar23: steam
<gordonjcp> pgar23: right now I'm working on super-sekrit proprietary radio network drivers, so I'm using gedit which is preinstalled and git which isn't ;-)
<xmetal> ah ha ... openshot, kden and kino
<pgar23> gordonjcp: NICE!
<xmetal> (Ithink i had used openshot most but i really didn't mess with the other two
<pgar23> ran across a snag, wireless isnt working in 13.10
<pgar23> im connected via LAN
<xmetal> anyway, i got to go .. i will be back later
<pgar23> remove LAN and I drop off
<pgar23> xmetal: later
<this> Thanks for appeasing and inspiring me. Linux and it's community just rocks. Btw: Windows $ucks. Any version of it.
<xmetal> last time i had any hardware issues with hardware and ubuntu (no big deal) is wifi on my older laptop and U 9.04
<xmetal> was going to try a newer version out but the hardware is "shot" on that old pc (almsot everything needs replacing)
<pgar23> ya i have a suspicion my NIC isn't supported yet in saucy
<pgar23> I will get it workin tho
<pgar23> no worries
<pgar23> ok so I'm running across another issue
<pgar23> I am installing saucy on my friend laptop and it only has usb ports, no cdrom. I plugged in usb and set bios to boot from usb firtst. It detect the usb and sees ubuntu OS on there, I choose install and its just a black screen for hours
<pgar23> any ideas?
<glitsj16> !nomodeset | pgar23
<ubottu> pgar23: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pgar23> glitsj16: thx
<glitsj16> pgar23: no guarantees that will work, but it's the first thing to check i suppose
<pgar23> glitsj16: sure
<pgar23> i'll givve it a try
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<pgar23> glitsj16: where do I run that nomodeset?
<pgar23> i also tried acpi_osi= and same activity
<pgar23> I was booting from usb, selecting install ubuntu and editing the boot params...
<glitsj16> pgar23: easiest way is to hit F6 key after purple screen with a keyboard logo at the bottom, then choose nomodeset
<hs366> Updating Java 8 is really annoying , :/
<hs366> take long time to update
<pgar23> glitsj16: I'm not even getting to the purple screen yet
<glitsj16> pgar23: where do you get stuck?
<pgar23> right after I choose install ubuntu
<pgar23> black screen and the usb light doesn't flicker anymore like the computer is not reading the usb anymore (tried 3 separate usbs to make sure it was not that)
<pgar23> or maybe it is waiting for my input but I cannot see anything bcuz rthe black screen
<glitsj16> pgar23: you need to add the nomodeset option before that, look at the page i linked earlier under the heading 'How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)'
<pgar23> glitsj16: ya i took a look at that link. It does not tell you where to run thos params however, i ran them in the edit portion of the install
<pgar23> i scroll down to "Install Ubuntu" and hit "e" for edit
<pgar23> right after "setparams 'Install Ubuntu'" i type nomodeset then press f10 to install ... black screen
<pgar23> glitsj16: ^^^
<glitsj16> pgar23: do you get a purple screen with a keyboard logo at the bottom right after bios splash?
<pgar23> no
<pgar23> not yet
<glitsj16> pgar23: strange, perhaps try to hold shift or esc key after bios splash to get it, not sure
<glitsj16> pgar23: do you see the F1 -F6 menu on the bottom of the screen where you chose 'Install Ubuntu'?
<pgar23> glitsj16: no. It does not even get to that part. It prompts to install ubuntu, then i choose that and its a black screen
<glitsj16> pgar23: is this a minimal install perhaps? or the regular desktop from a live USB?
<pgar23> i hit f2 to opena CLI and grub> nomodeset did nothing but grub > acpi_osi= was accepted
<pgar23> glitsj16: it is a reg desktop from live usb
<Badbit> Hi, I've added deb-src http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<Badbit> to my sources.list
<Badbit> but when I try to run an apt-get source php5 it comes back with E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Badbit> Am I missing something?
<jrib> Badbit: apt-get update first
<glitsj16> pgar23: that looks like a grub prompt, that won't work .. do you get a grub menu when holding shift or esc after bios splash?
<Badbit> jrib: Magic, thanks
<pgar23> glitsj16: ya it is a grub prompt because the normal boot mode is no good
<root> hi
<root> hi youtube...
<glitsj16> pgar23: perhaps the iso was bad, out of ideas if those things aren't working i'm afraid
<cfhowlett> root, youtube?  wrong channel
<pgar23> so the comp boots up, i repeatedly tap esc to access the boot options, choose UEFI: Sandisk Ultra, it prompts me to try ubuntu (also not working), install ubuntu, test for defects, I choose e to edit install ubuntu and type nomodeset, same black screen
<nikokoo> flash animation are horizontally crunched and the colors are wrong on a fresh install with flash official plugin. anyone experienced this or has a workaround ? I cannot really play with flash settings because the settings dialog being in flash, it is unreadable
<pgar23> glitsj16: I formatted the usb, and re-installed from ubuntu site
<pgar23> glitsj16: thx for your help
<jrib> nikokoo: is every thing blue in flash?
<glitsj16> pgar23: strange, keep asking and hopefully someone chimes in with the magic bullet .. no problem
<pgar23> glitsj16: hahah. Ya. Thx man!
<pgar23> I will figure it out here soon
<nikokoo> jrib: not blue, but sort of crunched and strange colors and horizontal lines
<nikokoo> jrib: a bit like TV statics
<pgar23> coult installing ubuntu from usb fail bcuz the "Install Ubuntu" line reads: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed? Should I switch it to /usb/preseed...?
<cfhowlett> pgar23, no idea how/why your buntu is scrambled but here's a possible option: install the min to get our system basically set then add the goodies later
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<glitsj16> pgar23: so you choose 'e' to edit, that's good .. did you add 'nomodeset' on the 'linux ..' line right after splash ? that's where it's supposed to be .. ignore if you already did this, just double-checking
<pgar23> cfhowlett: ya that is a good suggestion. Will give it a try
<pgar23> glitsj16: ya e to edit and added the nomodeset. No good
<lar4> Hi there's a bug with spdif output which have a patch to fix it, how do I apply the patch once I download it?
<glitsj16> pgar23: than follow cfhowlett's advice, and perhaps make a bug report once you get it installed, goodluck
<shahin8r> Anyone know if Airplay screen mirroring ever will be available for Linux? There is alternatives for Windows (www.airparrot.com)...
<pgar23> thx for all help
<Hassen> given that i have win7 and ubuntu in dual boot, and that i want to remove ubuntu(therefore format its partitions) in win7,will I lose win7 boot due to the removal of GRUB?
<emmy4prog> how do i set up a local repository
<lar4> How can I apply the fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/359361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359361 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "ALSA SPDIF Digital output clipping / crackling during playback" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emmy4prog> hi everyone. please how can i set up a local repository on ubuntu?
<wica> Ja, alto hete dat toch
<nikokoo> google doesnt help, it seems Im the only person experiencing flash animations being crunched horizontally to half size :(
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83590/how-do-i-disable-the-touchpad-using-the-upper-left-corner-on-an-hp-pavilion-dv6
<Wiz_KeeD> does this do anything for you guys?
<lar4> How can I apply the fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/359361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359361 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "ALSA SPDIF Digital output clipping / crackling during playback" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emmy4prog> #blender
<lar4> WTF?!  Reported Attack Page!
<lar4> This web page at www.linuxheadquarters.com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
<kirka> #litecoin
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ice9> how can i know which display driver is used?
<lar4> ice9, try lsmod
<ice9> I get these errors when starting Unity after it was working fine:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<ice9> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<BluesKaj> ice9, sudo lshw -C video , the version string is the driver in use
<lar4> i'mi trying to patch the kernel but i get this error:
<lar4> can't find file to patch at input line 3
<lar4> alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_analog.c.orig
<Emily[w]> how can I make my terminal work as a visor (drops down from top of screen when I need it). I can't seem to figure out how to do this in linux ._.
<BluesKaj> ice9, sorry configuration shows the ddiver with the command I posted
<ice9> BluesKaj, I see the driver is i915 and I have intel controller,  but I see also Nvidia tool is installed, i don't know why
<ikonia> optimus card
<BluesKaj> hmm, I have an i915 driver and works well just by itself , no need for power saving alternate gpu switcher, just setup the power management , optimus is a royal pita
<sanad> HEY
<cfhowlett> sanad, no need to shout
<lar4> I need to patch the kernel, how can i do it?
<sanad> kk
<jrib> lar4: why do you need to patch the kernel?
<ikonia> please not this sound thing again
<lar4> i have to apply the fix for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/359361
<sanad> can u plz tell me any game for ubuntu 13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359361 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "ALSA SPDIF Digital output clipping / crackling during playback" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lar4> jrib
<bambam> exit
<lar4> i downloaded alsa-source but i'm not sure how to apply the patch
<ikonia> lar4: you don't want to do this, I assure you as I've said before
<cfhowlett> !steam|sanad,
<ubottu> sanad,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lar4> ikonia, so there's no solution?
<cfhowlett> sanad, open software center.  search for "games"
<ActionParsnip> sanad: urban terror :)
<sanad> i know but any good game by ur sugession
<BluesKaj> lar4, does it clip on all players?
<lar4> BluesKaj, yes
<lar4> i don't wanna move to windows and i can't buy another pc
<Luyin> lar4: sounds like a good decision ;)
<lar4> Luyin, so far it worked, but the fix to the spdif bug was never applied
<Luyin> lar4: could you retype your problem into a query for me? I've just joined and haven't read it
<lar4> i have to apply the fix for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/359361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359361 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "ALSA SPDIF Digital output clipping / crackling during playback" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lar4> Luyin
<jhutchins> lar4: Perhaps it's time to lay back a bit and learn more about linux systems instead of freaking out about a little audio infidelity.
<lar4> jhutchins, lol
<Luyin> lar4: sorry that's beyond me, can't help there :/
<Luyin> brb
<lar4> ok ty
<BluesKaj> lar4, that's an old post , which ubuntu version are you using ?
<lar4> BluesKaj, a poster confirmed in that page it persists in 12.04 as well
<lar4> BluesKaj, 12.04, newest kernel
<BluesKaj> and which audio chip , lar4 ?
<lar4> BluesKaj, the popular on board intel one
<lar4> BluesKaj, it's an spdif output bug
<lar4> BluesKaj, someone in the thread isolated the problem and managed to work around it but i haven't figured how he did it yet..
<khristine> #canada
<BluesKaj> lar4, yes I use the spdif out on my media server to an audio receiver , and also have an onboard intel hda chip (as a an alternative), but I'm running 13,10
<lar4> BluesKaj, but i installed kernel 3.12 as was suggested to me here
<lar4> and it persists
<lar4> BluesKaj, which kernel are you using?
<ikonia> lar4: do you have the problem now - at the moment, from the machine you are currently chatting on
<lar4> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> lar4: can you please show me the output form "uname -a"
<BluesKaj> lar4, 3.12.0-5-generic
<lar4> ikonia, Linux host 3.12.0-031200-generic #201311031935 SMP Mon Nov 4 00:36:54 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lar4> BluesKaj, you updated manually the kernel then?
<ikonia> lar4: do you know if the problem is fixed in that kernel ?
<lar4> ikonia, i updated to 3.12 so obviously it wasn't
<lar4> wasn't fixed
<BluesKaj> lar4, this pc is my test machine, so I'm sort of bleeding edge
<ikonia> lar4: you can't work it like that "I upgraded so obviously it wasn't"
<MrQuist> Any one-liner CLI gods here? Yes there are. Good! I have this javascript-compiling binary. It compiles.. Javascript. About 5000 files. Problem is - once i build them, all file permissions are changed from 0755 to 0644 and the other way around. Git doesn't like that. Is there a way, to grab all the git diff output (old->new), filter out the filename and old file permission, then throw that into chmod and reset the permission?
<ikonia> lar4: knowing if that patch is in that kernel is critical
<BluesKaj> lar4, do you have pavucontrol installed
<glitsj16> lar4: did you try to follow instructions on the page poster #38 provided in that bug report? that looks like an easy thing you can try and it offers uninstall instructions, so you don't end up with more sound problems .. just my 2 cents
<MrQuist> Now i have " git diff -p -R | grep -E "^(diff|(old|new) mode)" | git apply ", but that also reverts content changes.
<lar4> BluesKaj, yes
<lar4> glitsj16, i'll try it
<Xat`> how to get linux-source-3.8.0-29 on my ubuntu 12.04 please
<glitsj16> lar4: perhaps follow BluesKaj's help first to keep things in context for people helping here .. looks like an extra option you can try later
<Xat`> I can get source of 3.2.0.57.68
<zuce> hi all ,i need the best OS por netbook eeepc ,comparasion performance no eviroment but i can see video ,it's perfect ..any idea
<lar4> Oh I'm using an external sound card
<BluesKaj> glitsj16, i see your suggestion and installing dkms is a good idea. works for most multimedia modules
<zuce> any expert?no noobs
<glitsj16> BluesKaj: indeed, didn't want to confuse lar4 ijn the middle of your help :)
<zuce> i need Os no more 200mb ram consume
<BluesKaj> lar4, checkout the launchpad page you posted the link is right at the bottom of the page or here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<zuce> i was test all os
<zuce> help pls?
<zuce> i am use crunchang linux now ,this is the best now for my eeep ,but need more performance
<zuce> any idea?
<zuce> no noobs
<ikonia> what do you mean "no noobs"
<zuce> is an question for experts ,no for noobs,it's simple bro
<zuce> speaks english??..
<ikonia> zuce: then stop asking "noob" questions yourself, if you want experienced users to help you
<lar4> BluesKaj, should i install the 'Daily' ?
<zuce> no i only need ideas ,i am expert
<lar4> I mean, not the "quantal", "raring", "saucy", etc?
<ikonia> zuce: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, "sure your are" that's why you are unable to research OS's
<zuce> ikonia insulte me
<ikonia> zuce: this channel only supports ubuntu - no other distirbutions, so you're in the wrong channel, I can see how you could make that sort of "noob" mistake though asking in the wrong channel
<Pici> zuce: If you have an actual Ubuntu question, please ask.
<DJones> zuce: This is an Ubuntu supprot channel, so the recommendations you'll get here will be Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu
<imghost> how to install pwm-capable sensor modules for hp pavilion dm4 series?
<zuce> no,ubuntu for eeepc is a disaster
<ikonia> zuce: then there is not much this channel can do for you
<Pici> zuce: Then you're in the wrong channel. This is #ubuntu
<Mark_de_J> Hello.
<Mark_de_J> *waves*
<BluesKaj> lar4, yes
<zuce> ubuntu is linux basd in debian ,the linux base,you have know it
<ikonia> zuce: we don't deal with other distributions
<Mark_de_J> Zuce, is it true that Linux is the basic of every OS?
<zuce> hahah
<zuce> you use ubuntu because is noob os okey
<DJones> zuce: Yes we know that, however, this channel only supports the official Ubuntu releases, you may be better joining ##linux if you just want general advice about other distributions and asking there
<Badbit> zuce: If you're such an expert roll your own. Obviously you don't want to compile on your eeepc so set-up a cross compiler and off you go.
<zuce> no bro i respect all ,i need  only ideas,i can do all
<zuce> no ideas ok bye
<zuce> simple mind not is my style
<ikonia> bye then
<zuce> bye
<matzzz> zuce what are you trying to do?
<zuce> thanks ..for you help haha
<imghost> how to install pwm-capable sensor modules for hp pavilion dm4 series?. using 12.04.3lts and i want to control the fan speed i did install sensors, and running 'sudo pwmconfig"i am getting this error any one has any idea then please help me :)
<imghost> if no permanent solutions atleast suggest me a way or provide me some ideas all informations i have
<matzzz> imghost: what error?
<imghost> how to install pwm-capable sensor modules for hp pavilion dm4 series?
<matzzz> imghost: what error are you getting? you said you get an error
<imghost> how to install pwm-capable sensor modules for hp pavilion dm4 series?
<matzzz> imghost: When you try it, what error message do you get, or at what point does it fail?
<imghost> There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<matzzz> i give up; when go to the doctor and say you're sick, he's going to ask you what hurts. if you never tell him, what can be done?
<matzzz> good luck
<twobitsprite> can anyone recommend a good live CD for recoving files from an old ext filesystem which has been reformatted?
<ikonia> twobitsprite: any ubuntu cd will work
<imghost> matzipan, sorry but you have no idea, did you understand my question its crystal clear
<knightshade> Hello
<twobitsprite> ikonia: they all have ddrescue, testdisk, photorec, etc on them?
<imghost> matzipan, fyi please look:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6566872/
<ikonia> twobitsprite: you can install them in 10 seconds if not
<imghost> matzzz:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6566872/
<glitsj16> imghost: never owned a motherboard with pwm sensors personally, so i don't have experience .. just found a few links that you might want to look at if you haven't already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877114, and http://askubuntu.com/questions/281478/fan-speed-in-ubuntu-pwmconfig-no-pwm-capable-sensor-modules-installed
<imghost> glitsj16, thats ok and sweet atleast you understand my problem :)
<twobitsprite> ikonia: well, I was looking for one with tools already installed because I"m not entirely sure what I'll need, etc
<imghost> but i did all the link you gave me i followed it already its just i am not getting this modules for hp pavilion dm4
<ikonia> twobitsprite: so then using the ubuntu cd and installing what you needs as you go along is a good option
<Mark_de_J> *AFK*
<Mark_de_J> Who manages this thing?
<Mark_de_J> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: ?
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: what's up ?
<Mark_de_J> Who manages this chat? ;s
<imghost> please tell me how can i report this bug so that in future ubuntu community might release this modules :)
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: the team are in #ubuntu-ops
<Mark_de_J> Thanks. :)
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: join #ubuntu-ops if you need to talk to the admin team
<Mark_de_J> Just intressed, no need to talk.
<Mark_de_J> I am scared of admins. :)
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: please don't call the !ops unless there is a real emergency
<DJones> Mark_de_J: Generally the channel users look after the support issues, everybody here is a volunteer
<Mark_de_J> Sorry.
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: no problem.
<lar4> the alsa hda dkms didn't help :-/
<IdleOne> Seems to me you would not want to highlight them all if you are scared of them.
<Mark_de_J> Admins ban me always
<Mark_de_J> when I go sing...:S
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: ok, so lets drop it and move on and stick to ubuntu topics
<IdleOne> Mark_de_J: if you feel like chatting you are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arun__> hi guys, is there any software for virtual router ???
<glitsj16> imghost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs .. it's quite the read heh, but it can help allright
<Mark_de_J> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mark_de_J> Goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mark_de_J> enter #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mark_de_J> letmein #ubuntu-offtopic
<Badbit> Mark_de_J: /join
<imghost> glitsj16, ok :)
<Robertas2000> sveiki. gal kas galit padet. esu instalines ubuntu 13.10 versija i macbook su dviem video plokstem 9400 ir 9600 viskas lyg ir veikia normaliai taciau paspaudus pvz ctrl ir f1 ir perejus i tty uzgesta ekranas. aisku grizti atgal galiu bet reikia ir tty rezimo jei jau kas nutiktu tai galima butu naudotis juo
<juo> wtf
<juo> bad Robertas2000 !
<DJones> !lithuanian | Robertas2000 Hope this is right,
<ubottu> Robertas2000 Hope this is right,: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<zuce> i can watch noobs user here ,no innovation no idea no nothing
<phunyguy> zuce, please read the guidelines before posting again.
<lar4> is ubuntu 12.4.3 and 13.04 the same?
<ikonia> zuce: stop being rude about people - contribute to the ubuntu support discussion, or be quiet, this is your only warning
<zuce> i respect all ,but is more  for my mind
<lar4> the download page for 13.04 leads to 12.4.3
<ikonia> lar4: no, they are quite different distros
<BluesKaj> zuce, what's your question ?
<Robertas2000> OK I'm sorry i supposed people able to understand Lithuanian language. could someone help me to figure out how to get to console in Ubuntu 13.10 on mqcbook pro. the switch to console for instance tty1 cause screen turned off
<zuce> well, i need eeepc Os best performance in linux
<ikonia> zuce: that's offtopic for this channel sadly,
<phunyguy> Robertas2000, fn/ctrl/alt/f1
<phunyguy> have to hit the fn key to get f1 to work
<xangua> lar4: did you disabled javascript or are using an addon like NoScript?
<lar4> xangua, i do
<lilkuz85> Hows the gaming support on ubuntu linux, its been a few years since i have used it
<zuce> ikonia again ... u are bored
<xangua> lar4: well enable javascript then
<zuce> pls respect me
<phunyguy> :-/
<Mark_de_J> What is the minimum ram I need for Ubuntu, 32 bit?
<ikonia> lilkuz85: from a realistic point of view, it's still pretty poor, from a marketing/document point of view, much better and growing
<xangua> !requirements
<zuce> good question mark
<xangua> Mark_de_J: 700mb for Ubuntu Unitu I believe
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<zuce> 88 mb ram with ubuntu server
<imghost> lilkuz85, use steam and pay to play
<zuce> this is perfect for me but need video
<Mark_de_J> Got an old PC, Windows XP with 256mb ram. :P
<zuce> windows sucks
<phunyguy> Mark_de_J, Lubuntu is probably a good fit.  Xubuntu would be close.
<lar4> xangua, didn't help but i'll use the torrent instead
<lilkuz85> Ok so we still need to use programs like wine to install and run games in linux?
<zuce> lubuntu i was test i need any better
<ikonia> lilkuz85: wine is still poor/ an unacceptable solution
<xangua> Mark_de_J: then you may be considering Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Mark_de_J> What one is easier?
<phunyguy> Mark_de_J, about the same
<zuce> here this cahmpions questin bro ,no noobs ,THE PERFORMANCE IS VITAL
<Mark_de_J> OK.
<Mark_de_J> brb
<lilkuz85> I see, looks like steam is about to release their new distro
<imghost> lilkuz85, i think we are using an open source os so gaming companies are not intrested to collaborate with it, so they will not earn money
<lilkuz85> Yeah i dont see how the new steam os will differ from any other linux distro
<imghost> lilkuz85, lets wait and test ourself :)
<Bloodcage> hey all.. i ve a question on how to install the flashplugin on different browsers with the kubuntu system. i've the flashplugin-installer installed but there is no chance to open the install files with the apt application and i don't get the plugin installed neither in firefox nor in opera or chromium -.-
<lilkuz85> Maybe just out of the box support for the steam branded controller
<BluesKaj> steam is releasing a linux gaming distro ?
<lilkuz85> Yes its called steam os
<imghost> Bloodcage, use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Bloodcage> it is installed imghost
<imghost> Bloodcage, whats the output when you open any flash websites like youtube?
<Mark_de_J> Bloodcage, Google Chrome (www.google.com/chrome) got a flash player in it his self. :)
<Bloodcage> You can get flashplayer here.
<Bloodcage> that's what he sais in firefox and chromium
<Mark_de_J> Try Google Chrome?
<lilkuz85> Looks like my irc client is working pretty well on my samsung galaxy tab 2
<Mark_de_J> brb
<ActionPa1snip> lilkuz85: nice
<ActionPa1snip> lilkuz85: i have a tab2 7
<ActionPa1snip> lilkuz85: I use andchat :)
<lilkuz85> Me too
<imghost> Bloodcage, whats the output of dpkg -l | grep flashplugin
<lilkuz85> Im running cm rom on mine, cant remember the build
<ActionPa1snip> Bloodcage: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<lilkuz85> Got root?
<imghost> ActionPa1snip, wow thankyou :)
<Bloodcage> flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.332ubuntu and the flashlugin-nonfee-extrasound
<Bloodcage> lsb_release -a; uname <a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Bloodcage> ups
<phunyguy> Bloodcage, make sure you pastebin the results please
<makara> what password is given to users added with 'useradd mystrange'
<phunyguy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<makara> i need to run a command as that user, and I can't
<phunyguy> makara, so change the password with the passwd command
<ActionPa1snip> makara: same as their login account
<phunyguy> makara, if it is a service account, be careful
<makara> phunyguy, that it is
<ActionPa1snip> makara: su name -c "command1; commad2; command3"
<phunyguy> makara, also, you can sudo su, then su username to access without password
<imghost> Bloodcage, according to me output is ok, did you run an apt-update?
<imghost> apt-get update
<phunyguy> or just sudo su username -c /bin/bash
<ActionPa1snip> makara: may want to read the su man page to double check that :)
<phunyguy> to get a prompt as that user.
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: why not run:  su name
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip, because that requires a password
<phunyguy> he said he doesn't know the password
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: so does yours
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: oh, missed sudo
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip, try it.  ;)
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: yeah, you are right :)
<phunyguy> I sense a netsplit...
<Bloodcage> hm
<ajim> hello
<makara> great]
<Bloodcage> well... seems that i've to read through different forums hehe ... but thanks for the first.
<phunyguy> Bloodcage, good to go?
<imghost> Bloodcage, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<phunyguy> Mark_de_J, also, please don't recommend chrome here.  It is offtopic.  Chromium is not however.
<Mark_de_J> Phun? Chrome is a browser? :s
<phunyguy> Mark_de_J, an unsupported one.
<Mark_de_J> :s
<Mark_de_J> Best browser ever?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<phunyguy> that may or may not be the case, either way, it is not supoprted here.
<LjL> phunyguy: what makes it offtopic?
<Bloodcage> well nothing changed at all. but thanks a lot. gtg have a nice day . perhaps later
<imghost> Bloodcage, paste the output of "sudo apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound"
<ajim> Does anyone have problem with sd card adapter wont show up
<imghost> bloodcage: i think problem is pulse audio support so please paste the output so that i can confirm the error
<ajim> SD card problem in elementary os any1?
<ikonia> ajim: please use elemtary OS support - they have a good group of people
<ikonia> ajim: we only deal with ubuntu here
<ajim> my bad
<ikonia> not a problem
<ice9> how to install the correct graphics driver for my system?
<ajim> SO ! we wont get any nvidia official for ubuntu? ever?
<phunyguy> ice9, which card?
<phunyguy> ajim, since when?
<ice9> phunyguy, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<ajim> graphic card driver
<ajim> i have a gforce 610m
<ajim> but my ubuntu uses the on board intel graphic
<BluesKaj> ice9,  sudo lshw -C video , the driver in use is beside "configuration: driver= ... ". then we can proceed from there.
<phunyguy> ice9, should work out of the box.
<phunyguy> ajim, do you have a support question?
<ice9> phunyguy, i915
<phunyguy> ice9, same adapter I have.
<tyrog> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Mark_de_J> How can I dcing my wifi?
<ajim> nah,im just asking :/
<ice9> phunyguy, would you paste the output of: ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo
<imghost> !details | ajim
<ubottu> ajim: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OerHeks> ajim sounds like you have optimus
<phunyguy> ice9, sure, let me fire up that laptop.
<cheekyFumble> <tired>
<BluesKaj> ice9, if you want more desktopeffects with i915 driver install the mesa-utils experimental app , then you can use the OpenGL and raster settings in desktop effects.
<ice9> BluesKaj, i think i have problem with GL itself , since i can't launch unity and cinnamon crashes when I open the main menu
<phunyguy> ice9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6567130/
<ice9> phunyguy, whats the output of:  update-alternatives --list gl_conf
<lar4> I tried Ubuntu 13.04 and the bug persists ...
<Mage_Dude> Where do I find the script that runs (motd?) on login (13.04 server) that shows whether updates are available?
<imghost> ice9, did you remove cinnamon? and reinstalled unity?
<ajim> how to run dmesg on terminal?
<phunyguy> no alternatives for gl_conf
<OerHeks> Mage_Dude, in /etc/motd
<imghost> ajim, type dmesg in terminal
<ice9> imghost, i have both, unity wasn't working in the beginning so i tried to install another desktop to see
<OerHeks> Mage_Dude, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd
<Pici> Mage_Dude: take a look at the motd.tail manpage
<Cavinaar> Hi all
<imghost> ice9, like to know what was the problem?
<ronrick> I love you all
<compdoc> isnt /etc/motd just a link to the actual directory?
<Mage_Dude> OerHeks: Pici: Thanks
<ice9> imghost, yeah
<compdoc> I dont think you should mess with /etc/motd itself
<BluesKaj> ice9, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<ice9> then BluesKaj ?
<imghost> ice9, after purging cinnamon, and reinstalling unity, compiz, reconfiguring lightdm/gdm you just need to make few changes in the configurationof your display manager thats all :)
<lar4> BluesKaj, i tried all the suggested fixes
<Cavinaar> Having an issue downloading Ubuntu.  Want to try it out on my best laptop...however, the iso filename says amd and my laptop uses an intel cpu...will that make a difference>?
<imghost> ice9, are you on 13.10?
<researcher> How to restore the files on Saucy which was backed up using ringtail? I cant see restore folder name
<ice9> imghost, yes, but I reinstalled compiz and unity already
<BluesKaj> ice9, you might need to reboot
<zykotick9> Cavinaar: amd64 is for either AMD or Intel 64bit CPUs
<ice9> BluesKaj, I did
<imghost> ice9, but you didnot configure your dislpay manager? right?
<Cavinaar> zykotick9: THanks :)
<ice9> imghost, no, what should i do?
<Mage_Dude> compdoc: Not looking to mess with it really. Just trying to hook into whatever is generating the package count if updates are available.
<BluesKaj> lar4, then I suggest you upgrade your OS , that's all i can think of .
<imghost> ice9, paste output of "cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<n008> Trying to setup port forwarding ssh -C2qTnNv -D 8083 ubuntu@host
<Mage_Dude> zykotick9: Thanks again for the apt-cacher-ng package. Setup new server, told all otehrs to use it, ran update and saved ~250MB just in one update run.
<lar4> BluesKaj, i just tried 13.04
<n008> but chrome can't connect to the server
<n008> how do I debug this ?
<compdoc> Mage_Dude, I think you can run manually:  sudo run-parts /etc/update-motd.d
<ice9> imghost, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6567177/
<n008> looks alright it says debug1: Local connections to LOCALHOST:8083 forwarded to remote address socks:0
<imghost> ice9, add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6567181/ then do one reboot problem solved:) dinner time i will continue after 20mins ok :)
<imghost> #away
<imghost> !pastebin | ajim
<ubottu> ajim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> Mage_Dude: nice
<imghost> !pm | ajim
<ubottu> ajim: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<n008> wget gives me Connecting to 127.0.0.1:8083... connected.
<n008> Proxy request sent, awaiting response... No data received.
<n008> Retrying.
<n008> is this not meant to connect to the host ip ?
<fedgalaxy>  Hello everyone, can someone explain or give me just a head start about what SSH? and what can I do with it?
<ikonia> fedgalaxy: openssh.org
<fedgalaxy> ok
<Koala_Kid> hello anyone know of a gaming os thats 100% can install bumblebee
<ikonia> Koala_Kid: we only deal with ubuntu here
<lar4> BluesKaj, is it an option to apply the patch?
<Mage_Dude> fedgalaxy: If you have specific questions, send me a PM and I'll help if I can.
<Koala_Kid> anyone know of a uefi compatible operating system
<BluesKaj> lar4, it's worth a try
<Koala_Kid> lar4 can u give me a link please
<ikonia> Koala_Kid: "ubuntu"
<lar4> Koala_Kid, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/359361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359361 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "ALSA SPDIF Digital output clipping / crackling during playback" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cvtsx> hello what does "sudo rm -rf/*” do? I was told to do that
<ikonia> cvtsx: don't do it,
<cvtsx> ok
<client> Hello. Is there an ubuntu server room?
<ikonia> it deletes your file system (and fails)
<ikonia> client: #ubuntu-server
<cvtsx> ok thanks
<Robertass2000_> hello does someone know how to het too console mode using CTRL+functio key on macbook pro with two video adapters discrete and integrated. The problem after invoke console laptop screen turns off. However I still can type and return to User Interface
<n008> socks proxy not working for me, any help ?
<so__> hi everybody
<Robertass2000_> hello does someone know how to het too console mode using CTRL+functio key on macbook pro with two video adapters discrete and integrated. The problem after invoke console laptop screen turns off. However I still can type and return to User Interface
<Mongo44> You mean like ttyl?
<arav93> Could someone tell me how I can connect password protected broadband to ubuntu 13.04
<CatKiller> kind of a broad question
<so__> i have probleme on my console (ctrl alt f1-7). 2 message appaires and they're happening constantly. [13847.673400] sd 6:0:0:0 [sdb] assuming drive cache write through" and "asking for cache failed"... i can't use the console..
<CatKiller> arav93: What's "broadband"? A wireless router? A PPPoE connection?
<so__> becaus the message cut me when i'm start any command
<so__> (sorry for my english)
<arav93> A PPoE
<CatKiller> so__: Some issue with the drive sdb. The issue is printed on the kernel console. You should probably look into it
<arav93> Oh. So you have no clue?
<CatKiller> arav93: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149200/setting-up-a-pppoe-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-12-04
<koetpi> hi
<researcher> how to restore the files on latest version of Saucy which was backed up using ringtail?
<so__> thanks, but i'm new padawan on linux and i don't understant how do that
<CatKiller> so__: Ignore the messages then?
<CatKiller> I mean if the drive works
<CatKiller> Why is it problematic for you?
<CatKiller> can't you use the terminal?
<so__> i cant!!! because he dont let me work on the console
<Robertass2000_> hello does someone know how to het too console mode using CTRL+functio key on macbook pro with two video adapters discrete and integrated. The problem after invoke console laptop screen turns off. However I still can type and return to User Interface
<so__> because when the message appaire he cut what i write
<Mark_de_J> Is Ubuntu 13.10 still a beta?
<CatKiller> so__: Why don't you use "Terminal"?
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: no
<Pici> Mark_de_J: Ubuntu version numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<Mark_de_J> Ikonia, how do you know?
<Mark_de_J> So, 13.10 means 13 October?
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: because it's released on the ubuntu.com website and what Pici said
<Mark_de_J> 2013*
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: october 2013
<Pici> Mark_de_J: yes
<Robertass2000_> because some steps requires console only
<Mark_de_J> Next can be 14.01 or?
<Pici> Mark_de_J: Every 6 months.
<Robertass2000_> so i need this mode available :)
<Mark_de_J> Is there somewhere information about it?
<Mark_de_J> Next release etc?
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: ubuntu.com
<so__> i do that
<CatKiller> Cool, terminal won't show these messages
<so__> but i think is better to solve the problem
<koetpi> hi ... my login screen changed to ugly one. But I do not know what I installed in the past, what is resposible for this change ... does ony body got an idea what I have to check or how to change it?
<Mark_de_J> Going offline
<imghost> koetpi, what version are you on?,did you try several desktop environments?, are you able to login into the gui?
<koetpi> @imghost: I use 13.10 on my macbook air and it's not a problem to login. it's the first time for me so please do not ask if I tried any desk. environments ... I just do not know.
<Robertass2000_> hello does someone know how to het too console mode using CTRL+functio key on macbook pro with two video adapters discrete and integrated. The problem after invoke console laptop screen turns off. However I still can type and return to User Interface
<PoZiTiFF_13> Hello
<PoZiTiFF_13> Есть кто?
<DJones> !ru | PoZiTiFF_13
<ubottu> PoZiTiFF_13: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<imghost> koetpi, ok relax i will try to figure out the error, paste the output of "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager"
<PoZiTiFF_13> (
<PoZiTiFF_13> a
<bambam> hello
<bambam> how to download facebook album in terminal?
<bambam> is it possible? aria, aria2c, wget etc?
<PoZiTiFF_13> Hello!
<PoZiTiFF_13> You speek English?
<PoZiTiFF_13> You speek RUSSIA?
<asutin> what ubuntu usb boots on a lenovo yoga2pro ?
<asutin> 13.01 failed with lili installer
<PoZiTiFF_13> Русские есть?)
<PoZiTiFF_13> a
<PoZiTiFF_13> _
<CatKiller> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<koetpi> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<PoZiTiFF_13> fuck
<PoZiTiFF_13> sorry
<CatKiller> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PoZiTiFF_13> i speek english and russia
<CatKiller> PoZiTiFF_13: OK
<imghost> koetpi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<CatKiller> PoZiTiFF_13: Do you have an actual Ubuntu question?
<PoZiTiFF_13> Yes
<asad2005> i have installed mailutils and may have missed configuration during installed now getting mail: cannot send message: Process exited with a non-zero status
<PoZiTiFF_13> ~Soul-Sing@ubuntu/member/soulzing
<Hassen> Given that i have win7 and ubuntu in dual boot, and that i want to remove ubuntu(therefore format its partitions) in win7,will I lose win7 boot due to the removal of GRUB?
<oupateddie> I have meesed up my libre office as well as open office. I removed libre and installed open but somehow I reinstalled libre on top of open. Now there are broken dependencies and I can not purge or remove anything. Any help
<oupateddie> *messed
<PoZiTiFF_13_> Hello
<koetpi> @imghost: just "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" and that's it?
<PoZiTiFF_13_> /
<PoZiTiFF_13_> est ktoZ?
<Pici> PoZiTiFF_13_: This channel is english only. If you have a question, just ask it.
<imghost> koetpi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<somsip> Hassen: look here and search for CreamedChicken asking the same question earlier http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/13/%23ubuntu.txt
<Hassen> somsip, understood,thanks.
<arun__> guys, I needed a help, if anyone here guys are interested in contributing a distro , if someone has a good up/down internet speed to host a repo ....
<somsip> Hassen: but ultimately, ##windows
<PoZiTiFF_13_> Why?
<Pici> PoZiTiFF_13_: Because those are the rules.
<k1l> arun__: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic . this is techical ubuntu support
<arun__> k1l: oh thanks, I am sorry for that
<so__> it's possible to use internet on the terminal and use "sort" to do a list of action in order?
<so__> (sorry for my english)
<PoZiTiFF_13> Hello!You speek RUSSIA??
<k1l> !ru | PoZiTiFF_13
<ubottu> PoZiTiFF_13: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<PoZiTiFF_13> sps!!!
<PoZiTiFF_13> !ru
<PoZiTiFF_13> Я набираю : /join #ubuntu-ru и ничего не происходит(((
<so__> vladimir poutin power!
<PoZiTiFF_13> joined #ru
<ikonia> so__: please don't
<so__> i'm not russian people ^
<PoZiTiFF_13> Please!!!Help me!I Russia!
<ikonia> so__: no-one said you where
<ikonia> PoZiTiFF_13: we support ubuntu here, using the English language, if you can chat in English we can try to help you
<ikonia> PoZiTiFF_13: if not, try #ubuntu-ru
<k1l> PoZiTiFF_13: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<CatKiller> Nobody has op priviledges?
<PoZiTiFF_13> #ubuntu-ru
<PoZiTiFF_13> #ubuntu-ru
<k1l> so, same for you. please keep it to support her
<ikonia> CatKiller: join #ubuntu-ops
<CatKiller> No need anymore
<Robertass2000_> could someone help to overcome one issue in ubuntu ?
<droirctest> hi
<CatKiller> Robertass2000_: Just ask the question, don't ask to ask
<Robertass2000_> hello does someone know how to het too console mode using CTRL+functio key on macbook pro with two video adapters discrete and integrated. The problem after invoke console laptop screen turns off. However I still can type and return to User Interface
<CatKiller> Robertass2000_: You know you can use "Terminal" instead?
<so__> one guy can explain me how i stop the message: [13847.673400] sd 6:0:0:0 [sdb] assuming drive cache write through" and "asking for cache failed"?
<so__> (on the console (ctrl alt)
<Robertass2000_> yes i know but in particular case i need stop lightdm and do particular tasks
<CatKiller> Robertass2000_: Ah :/ Sorry then I don't know why the display turns off. Maybe it doesn't like the console's resolution? I can't switch to console on my own monitor here because it uses an inappropriate resolution.
<Robertass2000_> for instance installing nvidia driver
<PoZiTiFF_13> o no!!! HELP me! I speek Russia! ^(
<PoZiTiFF_13> russia chat
<CatKiller> Robertass2000_: Maybe this will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/226758/screen-resolution-of-a-command-line-terminal
<Robertass2000_> thank you
<PoZiTiFF_13> ...
<osubuntu^android> Hello. I am going to do a fresh ubuntu install,
<k1l> !register | PoZiTiFF_13
<ubottu> PoZiTiFF_13: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zykotick9> CatKiller: there's also an issue with nvidia breaking the consoles... if they installed the nvidia.com driver
<Robertass2000_> im going to look at this link
<Robertass2000_> much appreciate
<k1l> PoZiTiFF_13: then join #ubuntu-ru
<CatKiller> zykotick9: Didn't know about that, sounds like Robertass2000_ would be interested
<PoZiTiFF_13>  join #ubuntu-ru
<PoZiTiFF_13>  join #ubuntu-ru
<FloodBot1> PoZiTiFF_13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PoZiTiFF_13>  +q #ubuntu PoZiTiFF_13
<PoZiTiFF_13> +q #ubuntu PoZiTiFF_13
<PoZiTiFF_13> aaa
<PoZiTiFF_13> +(
<FloodBot1> PoZiTiFF_13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osubuntu^android> Are files like /dev/sda6 in ISO file format?
<osubuntu^android> I want to backup before fresh ubuntu install
<osubuntu^android> Because my ubuntu is completely broken and only recovery mode is available
<osubuntu^android> Hello?
<osubuntu^android> Am I correct?? I dony want any lost files
<imghost> !pastebin | osubuntu^android
<ubottu> osubuntu^android: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<imghost> !details | osubuntu^android
<ubottu> osubuntu^android: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zenger> guys, I need to setup a mail server just to recieve one e-mail to validate my host
<zenger> how do I configure postfix to recieve emails from everywhere
<DrGrov> Hello everyone. Got some minor interference when logging into Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit. It distorts the wallpaper a bit but resumes and sets it accordingly.
<zenger> i doesn't recieve any e-mail at all
<osubuntu^android> I mean, are device files like dev sda in ISO format
<osubuntu^android> Device files are images??
<jhutchins> osubuntu^android: Not really, you don't back them up.
<DrGrov> Got a minor gnome-settings... issue which I passed and reported through the internal reporting system but after rebooting it persists the issue.
<jhutchins> osubuntu^android: Generally avoid /dev, /proc, and /sys
<osubuntu^android> Nono
<jhutchins> osubuntu^android: Ideally do the backup running from something else like a live disk.
<osubuntu^android> I heard they are backupable..
<osubuntu^android> Live disk?
<jhutchins> osubuntu^android: live DVD?
<osubuntu^android> I have to rewrite live usb
<jhutchins> osubuntu^android: Allow the system to create them at runtime, don't back them up.
<osubuntu^android> My ubuntu is broken and im gonna fresh install
<zykotick9> jhutchins: i'm guessing there is a terminology/understanding gap here with osubuntu^android question
<osubuntu^android> I have to backup original, rewrite live usb to saucy, then do a fresh install
<osubuntu^android> What is the gap?? Please tell me so I dont make any mistake
<osubuntu^android> Well...
<ikonia> osubuntu^android: that's not a fresh install, that's a restore of a damaged backup
<osubuntu^android> No I dont have any backups now
<ikonia> so what do you want then ?
<imghost> osubuntu^android, are you switching from any other os?or just upgrading the os?
<imghost> osubuntu^android, backups of what?
<osubuntu^android> I recentlt upgraded to saucy but something was broken so nothing but text mode seems to work
<osubuntu^android> So i have to backup my works and home dirs etc before rewriting the damaged one
<imghost> osubuntu^android, so you do not need to do a fresh install,
<osubuntu^android> No even apt get doesnt seem to work
<DrGrov> Is there any way to reset Unity or check some logs where to find a possible glitch what causes that wallpaper to distort itself momentarily and then align itself?
<ikonia> osubuntu^android: I'm sorry I don't understand the issue here, backup your data, do a clean install, restore your data
<osubuntu^android> My ubuntu is completely broken
<osubuntu^android> Hmm
<osubuntu^android> Okay, the final question is, is it possible to backup via live uab
<osubuntu^android> Live usb
<ikonia> osubuntu^android: yes
<ikonia> osubuntu^android: it's just the same as a livecd
<osubuntu^android> Okay so I should find out..
<esde> Pretty frequently I'll be using Teamviewer installed on my computer at home to connect from work. At home is ubuntu and at work is win7. When I'm connected, I have no problems with the connection. But randomly, like right now, the connection will freeze, I'll exit the connection, and try to reconnect, but will not be able to. I have tried killing the teamviewer process on the ubuntu machine and creating another, I've tried restarting teamviewer with "sudo t
<esde> eamviewer --daemon restart" and still nothing. Is this a known bug, or what can I do to try and solve the issue without rebooting the whole machine?
<imghost> osubuntu^android, paste the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", just for my info please its a request i just want to see the errors
<Flummoxed> For anyone willing to help out, here's my situation. Ubuntu 12.04, unable to access just one single website. DNS resolution is happening fine (I checked through both wget and ping), but it doesn't get an http response. The site's up and running, and I can access it through my phone (using the same wifi network that my computer's connected to)
<osubuntu^android> It simply doesnt wotk
<daftykins> esde: we can't support *their* product, you would need to take up such issues with them
<julio_> Guys I renamed some pictures with massive rename (using nautilus) but i need to sent some one who use windows O.S  and cannot read the pictures as a pictures...
<osubuntu^android> Drivers are also broken
<osubuntu^android> I have no internet access via my damaged one
<andrex> PoZiTiFF_13, please see http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166598.0 and join #ubuntu-ru
<julio_> what could I do for fix it???
<ikonia> osubuntu^android: that is unacceptable "it doesn't work" is not the description imghost asked for
<imghost> osubuntu^android, thats not the expected answer
<esde> Thanks daftykins, what was i thinking asking a huge channel of ubuntu users if they too are experiencing a bug in a product that runs on ubuntu.
<osubuntu^android> Okay so I have to manually do it myself
<osubuntu^android> It is risky through
<ikonia> osubuntu^android: risky ?
<imghost> osubuntu^android, sad :(, you should share your errors with us i bet you you will get 1000% times better solutions
<ikonia> osubuntu^android: why is it risky ?
<osubuntu^android> I have no safe ways to rewrite my live usb
<osubuntu^android> My live usb is precise pengolin
<esde> So to double-check, no one else has had issues with teamviewer freezing on ubuntu?
<osubuntu^android> I want to install saucy
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<esde> Woooooooooo
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> osubuntu^android: re-install pengolin, stable, use it to re-write with saucy, then re-install with saucy, that is safe
<andrex> wow
<paul_> hello
<imghost> paul_, what's up?
<paul_> hi
<imghost> paul_, any problem related to ubuntu?
<paul_> yes
<imghost> !details | paul_
<paul_> about kde
<ubottu> paul_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paul_> i am running kubuntu13.4
<Wiz_KeeD> yoyoo how's everyone?
<paul_> I CANT OPEN GAMES IN FACEBOOK
<ikonia> THEN INTSALL FLASH AND DON'T TALK IN CAPS
<imghost> paul_, paste the output of apt-cache show flashplugin
<imghost> paul_, paste the output of apt-cache show flashplugin-installer
<paul_> RETRICTED SOFTWARE????
<ikonia> paul_: please stop using caps
<Flummoxed> [b]How d'you change the user-agent on Ubuntu 12.04 for a wget? I'm troubleshooting..[/b]
<paul_> ok thanks
<imghost> !pastebin | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jomarcoelho> Where I catch skype for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> !skype | jomarcoelho
<ubottu> jomarcoelho: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<paul_> ghost thank
<jomarcoelho> I am a new user of Ubuntu. A am not a expert. Ok? Be gentle.
<paul_> imghost
<imghost> paul_, you are always welcome :)
<ikonia> jomarcoelho: read the info ubottu gave you
<black_> hi alle, ich will ein werbeblocker nach anleitung von http://crashsource.de/738-ubuntu-werbung-aussperren-mit-eigenem-dns-server/ bauen, da ich noch ein paar quellen gefunden habe möchte ich die zur liste hinzunehmen -> http://adaway.sufficientlysecure.org/hosts.txt  -> http://hosts-file.net/ad_servers.asp und http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt . Zu meiner frage, wie kann ich die url's auslesen und hinzufügen  ? Jemand da der mir evtl
<black_>  helfen kann ?
<Pici> !de | black_
<ubottu> black_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<so__> how do play, next, pause etc on the command play?
<YokoBR> hey guys, i'm trying to access an ubuntu server, but i get 'ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer'
<black_> ups sorry
<so__> how do play, next, pause etc on the command play?
<Pici> so__: Please provide more context.
<YokoBR> i've already tried to restart ssh server
<imghost> !details | so__
<ubottu> so__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<so__> ok
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<so__> fex minutes
<stasik> hey
<black_> sooooorrryyyy !!!!
<so__> i start few music with the "play" command on the terminal
<so__> if i want do pause, how do that,
<gpmelendez> hello
<so__> mayber it's not possible?
<gpmelendez> hello
<gpmelendez> when cp overwrites a file, does it use the target file's perms?
<imghost> so__, i will to figure out your problem, which player are you using?
<imghost> so__, i will try to figure out your problem, which player are you using?
<so__> i dont know (i'm new on linux) i just know i'd get sox libsox-fmt-all to get the play command on terminal
<ActionParsnip> gpmelendez: make a test dummy file and test
<so__> and when the music start i can do anything
<ActionParsnip> so__: add an ampersand to the command, or press CTRL+Z then run:  bg
<jhutchins> so__: Have you tried "man play" to see what the command options are?
<jhutchins> YokoBR: You can add -v to the ssh command to get more feedback on what's happening.
<so__> actionparsnip, yes you understoob me i think
<so__> but after do you know the command to execute pause or more
<paul_> imghost
<imghost> yes
<ActionParsnip> so__: run:  fg   and it will come to the foreground, then you can do as you expect
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> hi guys
<paul_> i couldnt copy and paste
<ActionParsnip> so__: you can background and foreground commands as you need, dead handy
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> how to I enable displayport?
<ActionParsnip> so__: if yuo background many, you can call them back by number
<paul_> can you writt it again
<imghost> paul_, what??
<paul_> imghost to open game in face
<imghost> paul_,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jennie> Walex - you are Genius, thanks a lot
<YokoBR> jhutchins, http://pastebin.com/9MfSCGD7
<pagioss> anyone using a e303 dongle?
<YokoBR> the problem is not on the ssh client, but in the ssh server
<paul_> imghost thanks a thousand
<imghost> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<jhutchins> YokoBR: you can increase verbosity with additional vs up to -vvv.
<jhutchins> YokoBR: I presume you can't check the server's logs.
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> how to I enable display port for VGA?
<enav1> Hello im on ubuntu 13.10 and for some reason I cant change the mysql datadir using the same method i used in previous versions... any idea ????
<YokoBR> jhutchins, i've done with -vvv
<jhutchins> YokoBR: Ah, so you did.
<so__> i dont understand, i see with bg or fg i can enter somethin aside the music in progress, but what i need to write to execute pause or anything?
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> How to I enable dual monitor on ubuntu?
<YokoBR> i've tried to recreate the certs, clear "denyhosts", but nothing worked
<jhutchins> JoBArTe_Skuld2: xrandr
<jhutchins> YokoBR: Ok, this implies you DO have access to the server, look at the logs.
<gain> hi lal
<gain> *all
<YokoBR> jhutchins, which?
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> jhutchins, i tried to used this, but xrand show that display port 1 is disconnected and arand show display port 1 as inactive
<enav1> anyone knows how to change the default mysql datadir on ubuntun 13.10?? the method i used on 12.04 wont work anymore
<SchrodingersScat> YokoBR: is there anything in your /etc/hosts.deny ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> but lshw -c display show all displays normally
<gain> I need to fsck a ntfs partition but can't find the package that provides fsck.ntfs... tried with ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g but no success...
<SchrodingersScat> YokoBR: and by 'anything' i mean you.
<ActionParsnip> gain: I'd personally only chkdsk an NTFS partition in Windows or other MS setup
<ActionParsnip> gain: do you have a Windows install CD?
<gain> ActionParsnip: not at the moment...
<zykotick9> gain: there is no fsck.ntfs
<gain> zykotick9: what? I remember I've used it long time ago... maybe I'm wrong?
<ActionParsnip> gain: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2011/09/20/howto-fix-an-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/
<YokoBR> jhutchins, "connection refused while connecting to upstream
<ActionParsnip> gain: i'd get one and you can chkdsk from the F6 recovery console
<gain> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> gain: only Microsoft TRELY know how NTFS works as it is proprietary, so using tools from an opensource project will be best endevours only
<ActionParsnip> gain: as Microsoft will probably never tell anyone how NTFS works
<ActionParsnip> gain: even NTFS-3G is the result of trial and error, its not a 100% accurate tool etc
<jhutchins> gain: Try fixntfs
<gain> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll find a cd from someone...
<jhutchins> gain: Try fixntfs
<gain> jhenke: fixntfs doesn't exists... maybe you're referring to ntfsfix? just tried it without success
<gain> jhenke: thanks anyway ;)
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> How to I enable dual monitor on ubuntu?
<so__> sorry, i want acced to my file on my freebox, its possible?
<Walex> JoBArTe_Skuld2: that's usually entirely automatic.
<Walex> JoBArTe_Skuld2: otherwise you need to write a 'xorg.conf' file or use 'xrandr' or one of its GUI frontends.
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> Walex, I tried this
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> before worked normally, but in update, now the video on onboard dont work, only in offboard
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> lshw -c display show both cards, then I don't understand why not work
<Walex> JoBArTe_Skuld2: unfortunately some driver simply don't support two card operation; also if you want two card operation 'xrandr' and GUI frontends don't support that, you have to write a 'xorg.conf'
<catcher> Hello, I'm on 12.04LTS. What's the easiest/best way to upgrade my PHP to 5.4?  PPA?
<ActionParsnip> catcher: there is no real best way, a PPA will package and gel with the OS better
<r0ber> es
<sander> Why is my resolve.conf put to 127.0.1.1?
<catcher> Is there any way to find out if/when Ubuntu will officially switch to php5.4 for 12.04?
<Walex> catcher: of course not. it is supposedly stable.
<jennie> Walex -In context of installing Canon2900B printer installation  paste.debian.net/70742/  Why you told to do command at line#3 and line#5 and also at several forums I read about installing printer they told to do command at line#43 and line#44, why ?
<so__> how see the file on my internetbox?
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> Walex, in my ubuntu dont have xorg.conf on x11 folder :|
<so__> with the terminal
<Walex> JoBArTe_Skuld2: you got to create one.
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> Walex, how to I create one?
<Walex> JoBArTe_Skuld2: some utilities will create a simple one and then you have to add support for both devices
 * JoBArTe_Skuld2 saw that have xorg.conf-backups....
<jhutchins> so__: Have you looked at the man page yet?
<T5u> does anyone know http requests really well? How do you send a request in browser that contains the username/password in the same way that curl -u username:password does it?
<Walex> jennie: 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs libglade2-0 libpopt0:i386' is because those are listed as the 'Depends:' prerequisites of the Canon '.deb'
<rodhash> Hello guys … does the HTML5 works smoothly??? I've searched a lot but not all videos on Youtube works .. just few : /
<Walex> jennie: in an ideal world the driver packages would be installed with APT and the dependencies would be automatic, but Canon recommend in their installation guide ot use 'dpkg' and manually preinstall the dependencies that they list in that installation guide.
<so__> so, what i write on the man?
<jennie> ok Walex and what about the command at line #43 and #44?
<sander> I dont get how the my nameserver can be on 127.0.1.1.. when the local interface is 127.0.0.1..
<dhci> my motherboard specification lists Bluetooth ADR 2.1 on it, does this mean in theory ubuntu can detect it as a device or must it be a usb device?
<zykotick9> sander: that's N-M's new setup?  don't ask me how it works though
<jhutchins> JoBArTe_Skuld2: Xorg --configure
<rodhash> guys ... Anyone here managed to effectively play HTML5??
<ActionParsnip> sander: you can run a DNS server on the same server you are using the network on, quite simple
<Mark_de_J> *waves*
<jhutchins> rodhash: At least wait for your question to scoll off before repeating it.
<ActionParsnip> sander: if you add lines to the bottom of /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head it will be added each boot, its a hack but it works
<jhutchins> rodhash: Just like flash, there's good HTML5 and there's bad, and a lot depends on your connection.
<Walex> jennie: as to #43 and #44 those should probably have been included in the '.deb' but Canon forgot them. This seems surprising to me.
<zenpac> How do I modify my kernel .config so that it only is using the current running modules?
<longship_> recently set up ubuntu server 12.04.  I installed Hamachi and set a static ip address for my server.  However hamachi wouldn't connect until i changed the ip back to dhcp.
<jennie> Walex- what is work of line#43 and line #44 ?
<zenpac> I thought there was a quick way to do that
<ActionParsnip> sander: nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4       will show your actual nameserver used by network manager
<dhci> bluetooth seems useful if you have say a printer in vicinity, mouse, keyboard, perhaps even a smartphone or headset.
<Walex> jennie: creates the spool directory and the spool service socket for the Canon rasterizer daemon 'ccpd', and there is not much more to say
<Mark_de_J> Are there virusses for Linux? :P
<sander> ActionParsnip, Thanks alot:) . Just curous how it works.. ahh.. now I figured it out 127.0.1.1 is mapped in /etc/hosts :)
<ActionParsnip> Mark_de_J: yes but there are so few and none are wild that its a negligible issue
<Walex> dhci: I don't much like BlueTooth as for common peripherals wires are not a problem. It is pretty good though for microphones and earphones
<imghost> Mark_de_J, not much
<ActionParsnip> sander: yes every OS will resolve its own hostname to 127.0.0.0/8
<Walex> dhci: because it is rather inconvenient to have long wires to your head.
<Mark_de_J> So I don´t need an AV?
<imghost> Mark_de_J, no
<sander> ActionParsnip, ok.
<Mark_de_J> Thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> sander: so that local resources can talk to themselves, using the loopback interface, dead handy
<imghost> Mark_de_J, virus is just a program that load automatically wihout your permission
<dhci> bluez utils don't really detect anything unless there is a usb bluetooth dongle plugged in. dmesg reports a bunch of bluetooth initializations for me however I can't tell if it found an actual device
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: Check your hosts file.
<Mark_de_J> imghost, what do you mean?
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: Or ifconfig lo
<Walex> jennie: however the service socket most likely is not necessary, as CUPS communicates with 'ccpd' by default over the port at #6 and #9.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6567919/
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: whats your point?
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: That's different.  The actual standard is 127.0.0.1
<imghost> Mark_de_J, one line definition of a virus
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: try pinging 127.127.127.127
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: this is a standard install
<Mark_de_J> Is that also the reason you must always enter your password when you install stuff etc
<iolsson> hey guys, i'm having a really strange problem with sshd (openSSH) on ubuntu 13.10. i have horrible delay (5-10 seconds) on each keystroke. if i ping between the machines, i get <15ms ping which is really good
<iolsson> suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: ANY IP that falls into 127.0.0.0/8 will reply as it is the loopback network, it all goes back to the local PC
<jennie> okay Walex :-)
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: so you can change that IP if you want, it will still work
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: as long as the first octet is 127
<jhutchins> Traditionally 127.0.1.0 is the internal clock.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: it doesnt make any difference at all
<imghost> Mark_de_J, yes you can say entering password simply means to me that i am allowing program to run you are providing authentication to a process to proceed further
<Mark_de_J> oh, can I then change the password of my root account and main account?
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: ftp://ftp.ripe.net/rfc/rfc3330.txt   "127.0.0.0/8 - This block is assigned for use as the Internet host loopback address.  A datagram sent by a higher level protocol to an address anywhere within this block should loop back inside the host
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: defacto factory standard
<imghost> Mark_de_J, yes
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: the fact you see 127.0.0.1 is just a formality
<Mark_de_J> How?
<Mark_de_J> sudo apt-get newpasswordthing?
<imghost> Mark_de_J, if you are new user try to change password by going to useraccounts under system settings
<Mark_de_J> imghost, I want learn with commands.
<imghost> Mark_de_J, fyi, use man commands to learn about any other commands start with simple basics
<Mark_de_J> And I cant change root password where you told?
<so__> how sur on my servers freebox and see her file?
<so__> surf*
<imghost> Mark_de_J, its not better to just copy and paste and solve your problem give some time to understand basic
<zykotick9> !noroot | Mark_de_J
<ubottu> Mark_de_J: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Khal0726> Hello, what's is the french channel ubuntu?
<Mark_de_J> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zykotick9> !fr | Khal0726
<jhutchins> !fr
<ubottu> Khal0726: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Mark_de_J: you dont need to, just use sudo. Lots easier
<Mark_de_J> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Khal0726> Thank you :)
<Mark_de_J> Ok thanks! LD
<ActionParsnip> so__: seems to use UPnP, you can connect to it with a UPnP client like VLC, Gnome-Mplayer
<apb1963> ubuntu  12.04.3  I've got artifacts.  I can't remove them no matter what I do
<Mark_de_J> I need learn a lot lol
<so__> ok
<imghost> Mark_de_J, fyi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal?action=show&redirect=terminal
<so__> so i have to apt-get vlc?
<so__> or gnome player?
<Mark_de_J> To much text.
<zenpac> Is there a way to setup a kernel config that reads the currently loaded modules and features?
<imghost> Mark_de_J, start learning and if you did not understand any syntax you are most welcomed to ask it her and clear your doubts :), i am away now
<zenpac> make oldconfig?
<Mark_de_J> Me 2, cya.
<zykotick9> zenpac: check /boot for config-...
<HisaoNakai> Hey folks. During a recent system upgrade, apt upgrades firefox, then it apparently wants to download the Flash plugin while installing and it's been stuck at that since more than an hour now. No indication of size or progress. Ctrl+c doesn't kill it. Suggestions?
<zenpac> zykotick9: I have that. but I thought you could prune all the unneeded modules that were not in memory too...  ?
<zykotick9> zenpac: you probably "can".  but it's also probably NOT a good idea - and generally a waste of time... best of luck to you.
<zenpac> zykotick9: ok.. Its been a while since i compiled and installed one.. So I may just use the oldconfig
<zykotick9> !kernel | zenpac
<ubottu> zenpac: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<zenpac> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hydra7> somebody help me in reinstalling flash player. the problem is similar to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/319111/unable-to-update-or-reinstall-flash-player-after-update
<ActionParsnip> so__: apt-get install vlc     you need to tell apt-get to install the application
<ActionParsnip> so__: or use software centre
<hydra7> somebody?
<Guest39430> I'm sorry if this sounds like a silly question...
<Guest39430> I tried going to something called "gconf-editor" to disable my tooltips, yet my Unbuntu 13.04 doesn't seem to have "gconf-editor".
<YokoBR> could be possible that my ubuntu server is blocking my mac adress to connect by ssh?
<Guest39430> When I type in "gconf-editor" after pressing alt-f2, nothing happens.
<cinderweb> #themanaworld
<ActionParsnip> Guest39430: try running it from a terminal
<xangua> Guest39430: you just have to uninstall notify-osd package, but why do you not want tooltip notifications?
<Rory> Guest39430: gconf-editor hasn't been used for a while, not since Gnome 2
<Guest39430> I just realized that "gconf-editor" isn't installed, according to my Terminal.
<Rory> Guest39430: You can install it
<Guest39430> They pop about every 15-20 seconds and they take about a minute or so to disappear.
<Guest39430> Sorry, I haven't used IRC before.
<thekkid> I need to make a script that takes in a bunch of lines and for each line writes 100 lines of incrementing numbers. i.e. a -> a000, a001, a002, a003
<knight__> Hello, I have problem with that http://put.sk/img/3209kvm-onepk-problem.PNG I use 3.11.0-12-generic @ x86_64
<jonne_> my dad stupidly turned off his laptop right in the middle of upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10, and even though i managed to get a somewhat working system by running dpkg --configure -a , it seems like it's missing a bunch of drivers, crucially any sort of network drive
<jonne_> how can i check whether the drivers are on the system?
<milapurr> Hey, I finally got ubuntu to work... can anyone tell me how to get my xbox controller to work D:?
<jonne_> lshw -C network
<jonne_> shows both interfaces as UNCLAIMED
<Hassen> hello
<Hassen> basically i have a pc where i ran ubuntu live cd so I copy my personal files to another win7 PC(using LAN)
<Hassen> i wonder how to do it
<jhutchins> Hassen: winscp
<jhutchins> Hassen: puttyscp
<daftykins> ^if you want to wait an eternity
<jhutchins> Hassen: Samba/cifs
<daftykins> else mount a file share from the networked Windows PC
<SchrodingersScat> Hassen: rsync is nice
<jhutchins> daftykins: That's not actually any faster.
<daftykins> sure it is
<daftykins> no encryption, no overhead
<Hassen> lay those software be installed in the live ubuntu pc?
<Hassen> may*
<daftykins> if not they can be added easily
<Walex> jonne_: you can complete the upgrade by rerunning the 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jhutchins> daftykins: You need to do something on the windows system too.  Share a folder, set up an rsync/scp service, or use an scp program on the windows system and run the ssh daemon on the Ubuntu box.
<Walex> jonne_: as to drivers, almost all of them are part of the kernel package, and in particular the network drivers are, so once the new kernel packages are fully installed the drivers should be available.
<jonne_> Walex, will that work without any internet?
<camilo> buenas buenas
<daftykins> jhutchins: sure, you don't need to tell me that - i'm not the one asking :D
<Walex> jonne_: just to be sure that they are visible however run 'sudo depmod -a'
<zzecool> hello guys im running on an old 12.10 installation and i want to upgrade to 13.04 but the update manager only gives me 13.10 as a choice  .. is there any way to point 13.04 for install ?
<camilo> alguien habla español speak spanish
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: run:   sudo do-release-upgrade
<jhutchins> !es
<Walex> jonne_: 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will attempt to download any missing packages...
<Seveas> !es | camilo
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubottu> camilo: please see above
<zzecool> ActionParsnip: as i said i only get 13.10 as a choise
<camilo> gracias
<zzecool> choice*
<jhutchins> zzecool: You might want to make a backup first, 13.10 has been breaking a lot of things.
<milapurr> Okay I tried rebooting and my controller still doesnt work and is not recognized... can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: you never said the method you were using
<jonne_> box is still rebooting, i'll report back after i try everything
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: you can boot to 13.04 install media and the upgrade will be offered
<jhutchins> milapurr: What controller?
<milapurr> Rock Candy XBox360 wired
<Danato> jhutchins: what did 13.10 break? jst curious
<zzecool> ActionParsnip: it isnt even possible to upgrade to 13.10 using do-release-upgrade "An upgrade from 'quantal' to 'saucy' is not supported with this tool." thats why im trying to get 13.04
<milapurr> Im following the instructions left here on OMGubuntu, but...
<FCR> Hey anyone can help me out?
<jhutchins> Danato: I haven't really been keeping track, it depends on your setup.  I know there have been problems with video and with networking.
<milapurr> It seems to me xboxdrv doesnt work at all with this controller.
<FCR> I'm using Steam For Linux but it's really awful
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: you may be able to mount the Raring ISO and run the upgrade from there
<Guest15735> Okay so my name is now guest
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: can you expand on the question plase
<Guest15735> Still but anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: nobody can help you as you have given near-zero detail
<zzecool> ActionParsnip: cdromupgrade doesnt exist on 13.04 and 13.10 isos
<jonne_> dist-upgrade seems to work
<Guest15735> Okay I have Steam For linux, it's kinda cool when I found out
<Guest15735> When I installed
<Guest15735> It was kk and stuf
<Guest15735> *Stuff
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zzecool> ActionParsnip: and boot upgrade is not an option right now
<jonne_> it's still running, but i saw eth0 come up already
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: can you use enter less please
<Guest15735> But I was going to download Half-Life 1, and the download speed was awful, 1-10KB/S. On Portal download, I set the bandwidth thing limit to 512KB/S, helped a bit but still, it felt down to 0B/S
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: are applications like Firefox and other web using applications slow too?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: and updates
<Guest15735> Nope. none.
<Guest15735> Everything is updated.
<zzecool> ActionParsnip: i think my only hope is a network install using alternative cd , i wish there is an other way
<Guest15735> So I was going to download Left 4 Dead 2
<milapurr> It still recognizes my controller as Generic X-box pad and wont work in minecraft. (Dont ask)
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: no, I asked if they were slow, not are you updated
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: try reading what I write
<Guest15735> I am updated.
<zzecool> lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: again, thats NOT the question
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: are applications like Firefox and other web using applications slow too?
<Guest15735> Nope
<Guest15735> Only steam.
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: better, see what happens when you read
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: I simply copied and pasted the same text
 * ActionParsnip dispairs
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: are there any posts on forums reporting the same issue?
<Guest15735> Until 1,4GB done, the speed was 600KB/s, taking a minute or two to fall down to 0B/S
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: have you asked in #ubuntu-stea,
<Guest15735> Oh I found some on the internet
 * zzecool is looking  little Heroes of ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> Guest15735: have you asked in #ubuntu-steam
<Guest15735> Oh there is a channel?
<Guest15735> I'm going there
<Guest15735> Thanks alot Action.
<aruna_> is there any app to get latest news?
<FloodBot1> Guest15735: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aruna_> is there any app to get latest news?
<ActionParsnip> aruna_: are you using unity shell?
<siton> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | siton
<ubottu> siton: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ActionParsnip> arun__: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-news-lens-adds-updates-with-local-features
<zzecool> ActionParsnip:  do you have any other advice?
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: could do a clean install....
<arun__> ActionParsnip: dude what was that fort?
<arun__> *for
<ActionParsnip> arun__: standard reply when people write 'test' :D
<zzecool> ActionParsnip: a usb upgrade is better but im on a multiboot pc that grub is going to ruin many things
<zzecool> ActionParsnip: either way thanks , i will find my way
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: thats all I got. I single boot and always clean install. Maybe others can advise
<milapurr> So can anyone help me?
<gordonjcp> milapurr: depends what sort of "won't work" you mean
<milapurr> my program recognizes it as Generic x-box pad
<milapurr> And it wont let me do anything
<milapurr> in the program I use the joytokey with I can't move, mine... noting
<milapurr> nothing*
<milapurr> brb *Sighs*
<jhutchins> milapurr: http://bit.ly/1fqUs8K
<Cryp71c> For linux environments, I see the separation of sites-available and sites-enabled quite often; but sites-enabled has (by default) some numbers prefixed before them. I was wondering why that was done?
<jhutchins> Cryp71c: They load in numerical order.
<milapurr> back, sorry I had to take my dog out...
<milapurr> she cant walk
<jhutchins> Cryp71c: Not that the RedHat variations have not yet adopted that format, but you can set it up manually there.
<milapurr> but yeah, can someone get my controller on here to be recognized?
<milapurr> OKAy I can give you info now
<milapurr> Xboxdrv says: No controller detected.
<milapurr> but it's plugged in.
<milapurr> Is there something on ubuntu called a device manager?
<milapurr> Or similar to?
<milapurr> Hello?
<milapurr> so is there no one who can help me?
<nobitanobi> Hi guys. I am trying to use Monit, but I am running into problems. First, I have uncommented the following file sudo vim /etc/monit/monitrc with this: https://gist.github.com/novito/7949551
<Beldar> milapurr, I just logged on have you given a end goal, I see only part of your posts.
<milapurr> Beldar: Trying to get a 360 controller to work
<milapurr> but xboxdrv wont recognize it
<Beldar> milapurr, run in the terminal lsusb and see if it shows.
<Beldar> lsusb*
<milapurr> oh my gosh I have no clue if it's on here Beldar.
<Beldar> milapurr, The controller is plugged into the computer?
<milapurr> Yep.
<milapurr> I posted the output on there.
<milapurr> it works on a 360 and worked in windows.
<Beldar> milapurr, Cool so run that command and pastebin the info
<milapurr> Its got power as well.
<milapurr> Oh I pasted it in a message to you Beldar.
<Beldar> milapurr, I have pm off
<FCRSteam> How I can see what programs are taking my internet?
<FCRSteam> because the goddamn steam downloads are STILL. SLOW.
<Seveas> FCRSteam: try ntop
<Beldar> !language | FCRSteam
<ubottu> FCRSteam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FCRSteam> ntop on terminal?
<milapurr> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/wTkXqiZ5
<Beldar> milapurr, NOt sure if yoiu have looked on the web take a look here. http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-use-xbox-360-controller-as-mouse.html
<milapurr> xboxdrv is already the newest version.
<milapurr> And I get this as well
<milapurr> No Xbox or Xbox360 controller found
<Beldar> milapurr, I just noticed the two commands
<milapurr> Beldar, any idea what I can do? ITs the same company that makes the afterglow controllers
<milapurr> beldar, I have more pastebin info
<Beldar> milapurr, Not really I am not a gamer never used this device, the key here generally is details.
<milapurr> http://pastebin.com/XyWjaAPy
<milapurr> Xpad recognizes it.
<milapurr> should I blacklist xpad so Xboxdrv works?
<Beldar> milapurr, That is good you just need the right helper and probably a whole lotta patience. ;)
<milapurr> Ah.
<Beldar> once it works it works. ;)
<milapurr> I think I found it's problem
<SchrodingersScat> milapurr: its
<milapurr> oh.
<milapurr> Xpad is blocking Xboxdrv
<milapurr> so thats why I gotta blacklist and reboot.
<milapurr> okay...
<Chaz> gui
<milapurr> Okay, that didnt work as I thought it would.
<milapurr> instead of having 1player lit now it constantly flashes.
<blz> Hello, I have a quick question about UNIX sockets.  I'm using a python library with which I hope to send data over suck a socket, and there's a minor detail that I'm not quite clear about.  The wikipedia entry states that "Unix domain sockets use the file system as their address name space. They are referenced by processes as inodes in the file system. This allows two processes to open the same socket in order to communicate. However, communicati
<blz> on occurs entirely within the operating system kernel."  I take this to mean that A) Permissions apply and B) I can't pass an arbitrary path that doesn't exist on my filesystem (e.g.: /blah/foo/bar)  Is this correct?
<Isualin> if i open an image with shotwell viewer and drag it with mouse i get a "broken pipe" error and go back to login screen. what might be the problem?
<wafflejock> blz: yes this is correct, I'm not super familiar with the details but was reading up on using the mysql.sock path which is a UNIX socket and does have file permissions like any other path, regarding how to set up a UNIX socket I'm unclear on the details
<blz> wafflejock, haha okay, thanks. That clears up question A =)
<wafflejock> blz: check out the comment from dlthomas on this page, he seems to know what he's talking about http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-can-i-create-a-socket-file-248399/
<blz> very cool, thank you!
<blz> wafflejock, ^
<wafflejock> blz: sure thing always had me wondering too may dig into this a bit more for my own sake
<blz> haha down the rabbit hole!
<wafflejock> blz: hehe indeed
<DelphiWorld> hi ubunt you;)
<blz> wafflejock, the kind wizards at ##linux answered my incantation -- indeed unix sockets behave exactly like files and must exist along a real path
<blz> wafflejock, and, as you said, permissions apply
<hawa> i cannot install ia32-libs says unmet dependencies. how do i install with dependencies installed???
<Jordan_U> hawa: How are you trying to install ia32-libs?
<jss1> hello, I have a computerproblem; my system will boot, but no bios showing up due to uncomplete overclocking, does someone now where to find a solution? (resetting the cmos-bios is not working)
<hawa> Jordan_U: from apt-get
<wafflejock> blz: yeah I actually ran into an issue with KMail that ultimately stems back to a problem with Akonadi which is the program that handles the "backend" storage of data for KMail.... Akonadi has a dependency on some sort of DB to store part of the info and I was fighting with trying to make it work so lots of futzing with this yesterday... still no solution but I just installed Thunderbird... may stick with a web client for now but I
<wafflejock>  did like KMail when it was working on my previous install... I may pop in at ##linux
<Jordan_U> hawa: What version of Ubuntu are you using and why are you trying to install ia32-libs?
<jemark> jss1: did you remove the cmos battery and do a power drain?
<hawa> i am using precise
<[Gentoo]> jss1: resetting cmos should work, drain the power completely also by unplugging the PC from the wall and press/hold the front power button a few times
<hawa> Jordan_U: because there is some problem with ADB from ADT bundle...
<wafflejock> hawa: are you sure you got ADT for the right architecture?
<jss1> ah, i think i didn't drain the system,
<jemark> jss1: good luck
<jss1> i'll go try to fix it that way
<hawa> wafflejock: i am sure i got it for 64 bit... as i am using 64bit precise
<jemark> jss1: let me know if it worked
<jhutchins> wafflejock: I haven't been able to get that whole kmail/akonadi mess to work.  It's ridiculous.  I don't need indexed metadata on my email.
<ldlework> What's the absolute minimum needed to compile, say Python.
<jhutchins> Ridiculously elaborate (and disfunctional) crap like that should NOT be enabled by default, it should be optional.
<ldlework> is build-essential, really just th essentials?
<jhutchins> ldlework: Yes, including the espresso maker built into the kitchen sink.
<hawa> can somebody help me install ia32-libs???
<Jordan_U> hawa: If Android Debug Bridge is a 64 bit application why are you trying to install ia32-libs?
<wafflejock> hawa: yeah sounds right if uname -a shows you x86_64 then I believe you should be using the 64-bit linux download.... it works here but using Kubuntu 13.10, so a bit off, regarding your problem post the pastebin of your apt-get install line and results, someone may be able to help then
<wafflejock> agree with Jordan_U though don't see why you would need the ia32-libs
<hawa> Jordan_U: i dunno... i mean the adt doesnt launch... says cannot find the adb file even if it is there...
<Jordan_U> hawa: Try asking about that in #android-dev, ia32-libs seems completely irrelevant to that problem.
<Christoph_vW> drupal7 package in ubuntu 12.04 seems to lack at least 7 security updates... :/
<hawa> http://pastebin.com/HXW3CJvf
<hawa> Jordan_U: tnx... sure
<wafflejock> jhutchins: yeah I don't see why it isn't using SQLite or something if it doesn't really need mysql and it causes this much extra trouble... I installed lamp for doing dev stuff on this box not sure if that caused more issues or if this is just how it is right now
<jhutchins> Christoph_vW: You need to maintain drupal using it's own notification tools.
<Jordan_U> hawa: Though that error message suggests other problems you might have. Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install".
<Christoph_vW> jhutchins: why is the package included in ubuntu then? when it is not maintained
<jss1> hmmm, so i tried to take out battery, and to drain the power, now i put the battery back and plugged it back in, system is completely dead...
<xnite> I am working with a client's VPS server, they are on a Ubuntu 11.10 install within an OpenVZ environment. I'm trying to dist-upgrade it and ran "apt-get update" followed by "apt-get upgrade" followed by "apt-get dist-upgrade", it installed like 2 packages on the dist-upgrade & I'm curious as to which version it would have bumped to if any at all. It didn't seem like enough for a complete dist-upgrade. (I'm
<xnite>  trying to bring it to current).
<hawa> Jordan_U:http://pastebin.com/Tf9k7yRT
<[Gentoo]> jss1: doesnt turn on at all?
<wafflejock> Christoph_vW: packages included in the main repos will generally lag compared to getting something directly from a third-part it doesn't mean updates aren't coming it just means they haven't had the time to test it out yet to push the updates into the main repo
<DJones> !dist-upgrade | xnite
<ubottu> xnite: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jss1> no, it doesn't turn on at all,
<[Gentoo]> jss1: did you remember to plug it back in?
<wafflejock> Christoph_vW: if you need the bleeding edge you have to compile yourself or find others who have done it for you in most cases
<xnite> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Beldar> !eol | xnite lookat eol upgrade path
<ubottu> xnite lookat eol upgrade path: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jss1> yet on the motherboard the indicator led shows that the system has got power
<Christoph_vW> wafflejock: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/drupal7.html
<[Gentoo]> jss1: well a power drain wont kill your system, make sure the battery is in properly or did you use a cmos reset button?
<DJones> xnite: If you were expecting it upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, dist-upgrade wouldn't do that, it basically just installs kernal upgrades for the release you're on
<Christoph_vW> wafflejock: I just like to have a secure system...
<jss1> i pushed front panel reset button
<xnite> DJones: is it possible just to go straight from 11.10 to current? Or do I need to follow the upgrade steps for each individual release?
<[Gentoo]> jss1: maybe the cmos reset button isnt working, i would drain the power, take the cmos battery out manually for ~10 seconds then try again
<pagioss> hi i am trying to run /usr/bin/wvdial con1 &> /output.log in /etc/rc.local but it seesm nothing is being executed any idea?
<DJones> xnite: Without a fresh install, you have to go release by release, I'd say upgrade to 12.04 and then wait until the release of 14.04 which you will be able to directly upgrade to because they're both LTS releases, otherwise, you'll have to go to 12.10, 13.04 and then 13.10 in sequence
<Ale1> my "software & updates" dont work. i have ubuntu 13.10
<me1984> Hello
<Jazz> Hey hey
<Beldar> Ale1, Don't work is to vague give details
<me1984> Is this the right place for Ubuntu support?  I'm stumped.
<Jazz> anyone have any advice on the best media server to run? New to Ubuntu
<Beldar> me1984, yes give details
<wafflejock> Christoph_vW: well security means a lot of things, cananocial provides a certain amount of stability and support for packages included in the distro they are in part taking some responsibility by having a repo and reputation everyone can point at, Drupal users within Ubuntu are likely a small subset, so this is a subset of a subset of users, their concerns over Drupal security updates probably don't outweigh all the other security
<wafflejock> concerns with just bringing in new code, I use PHP and Apache and MySQL, since i wanted some bleeding edge PHP parts for doing dev I had to either install from source or trust a third party PPA (which I did initially, now after distro upgrade I got the PHP I need anyhow)
<chatterx> is there any spanish ubuntu support?
<Beldar> !es | chatterx
<ubottu> chatterx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ale1> i open it and select revent. dont hapen anything
<Anuska> si
<Beldar> Ale1, In the terminal run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin all of it.
<wafflejock> !ask | me1984
<ubottu> me1984: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wafflejock> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<me1984> I have a remote server that was rebooted and now SSH server is not running.  When the server boots, it is reachable via ping and a couple ports are open, but not SSH.  When I boot to rescue mode (essentially Debian LiveCD) I observe that no logs are updated, indicating to me that the server isn't actually booting.  'Upstart' directory has it's timestamp updated each reboot attempt, however.
<me1984> Any pointers?
<leptone> [2428.311881] ERROR @wl_inform_single_bss :  cfg80211_inform_bss_frame error
<leptone> im getting this error and i dont kjnow what to do
<cloneG> glitsj16: still eager to help?
<Beldar> me1984, If this is a debian server see #debian
<leptone> can some one help me resolve this please?
<yahar> im using nvidia gtx 260 and when i set my resolution it is a little bit to large.  In windows in the nvidia app you can drag and drop to resize the desktop after setting the resolution but not on linux.  Does anyone know of a way to resize the desktop without changing resolution?
<wafflejock> me1984: is this a VPS on Amazon or some other VPS provider, I'm not sure what you should do but it may help get feedback from others
<Mollusk> Problems installing Ubuntu on an Intel Next. Using USB drive. I select "install Ubuntu" then it gives me (infrarms) cant find a live file system medium. Googled it, but nothing is working. Set to AHCI, most commands in GRUB such as "Partnew" do not work. Replies "unknown command". Using UEFI boot system, tried legacy, same issue. Concerned that I dont have root access and drive is unpartitioned.
<me1984> It's Ubuntu 12.04.  The only rescue option my host gives me is essentially Debian LiveCD.
<me1984> wafflejock: It's a dedicated server
<Beldar> Mollusk, Do you get to the live desktop?
<Mollusk> no, after selecting the install option, it shows the ubuntu loading dots, then kicks to the Infrarm issue
<jss1> i retried the part of unplugging, taking battery out, powerdrain and put everything back:   system turns on, but no bios
<[Gentoo]> jss1: you might have possibly damaged the cpu / motherboard with overclocking
<[Gentoo]> did you raise voltages?
<wafflejock> jss1: if you have an unbootable system (I haven't followed the whole conversation) and do not even get a BIOS screen it is one of these things that is failing: Power Supply, CPU, Motherboard, RAM
<jss1>  hmmmm, i was affraid it might be that, i really hoped it would be oke, but i'll send it in for a checkup tomorrow...
<wafflejock> jss1: easiest to check is RAM if you have more than one stick take the rest out and try to boot with just one, if that one doesn't work swap it for one other one, that basically eliminates the RAM isue
<me1984> If one can only access files but not run anything installed on the server, is there a way I can tell if it's actually booting?  Is it possible that Ubuntu would boot without updating any logs?
<Beldar> Mollusk, I think runnable however will need some tweaking is all, not sure of those tweaks though.
<[Gentoo]> when you overclock and raise volts, it put more strain on the psu and it can cause all sorts of issues
<bekks> me1984: No.
<Mollusk> ty Beldar
<me1984> Bekks: No you cannot tell, or no it's not possible?
<bekks> me1984: No, it isnt possible.
<jhutchins> me1984: If you boot the system it will append the logs and overwrite dmesg.
<Beldar> Ale1, If you get those commands pastebinned use my nick when you post.
<jhutchins> me1984: If you boot to a live CD, it will preserve the logs (but still overwrite dmesg).
<jhutchins> jss1: Does it beep?
<Ale1> Beldar. i past the comand and the terminas is making something
<Beldar> Ale1, What is your native language?
<Ale1> albanian
<wafflejock> jss1: jhutchins has a good point here, if you are having video/monitor issues you may not see the BIOS but should still hear the beep
<me1984> I boot to the LiveCD so I can access the filesystem.  When viewing logs, they have not been updated since the system was originally rebooted.  However, when booting to disk the server gets to a state where networking is up and it respons to ping.  Is there some kind of pre-Linux limbo state where networking would be up?
<jss1> it gives a short 'toot-toot' noise,
<jhutchins> jss1: You can try re-seating the RAM, and possibly remove one stick at a time.  It wouldn't hurt to re-seat the CPU, but make sure you don't loose the dielectric thermal grease between it and the heatsink.  Reseating drive cables is a good idea too.
<jss1> i know the monitor works, because i am using it right now , with the same cable onnected to my laptop,
<wafflejock> jss1: does it sound like a regular boot up noise or do you recall if it normally just beeps once?  if you can find your motherboard manual it may tell you what the beep codes mean and you might get more info from that, my motherboard has a little LCD on it that gives POST codes for whats going wrong
<jhutchins> jss1: The good news is that if it beeps the motherboard is probably ok.
<jhutchins> wafflejock: Nice mb!
<wafflejock> jhutchins: yeah it's pretty awesome I gotta say :)
<jhutchins> We used to have a card that you could plug in to display that back in the 90's.
<Ale1> Beldar. this command install nvidia driver?
<cybes> hi guys.
<MrJerome> what is the recommended way to install a current version of PHP for use with lighttpd? The package version is quite old.
<cybes> anyone please tell me a valid source.list
<jss1> normally after the toottoot tthere is a higher beep, but that's gone for now... i'll go try swapping ram, and see if it changes anything
<cybes> i can't able to install traceroute package
<jhutchins> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<wafflejock> jhutchins: yeah same idea just built onto the board which is nice I never got around to really using one of those POST cards though think it was just before my time in IT
<[Gentoo]> jss1: 90% of the time it is ram if it beeps
<Beldar> Ale1, It is a updates and upgrades in general, you said from what I could tell this was not working.
<cybes> jhutchins: sorry i don't have gui
<cybes> this is a server having only shell access
<Beldar> Ale1, This was to check if that was true.
<lonewulf85> Hey everyone my Dimmer switches do not work please help.
<Ale1> Beldar. ok what i can do for drivers?
<wafflejock> lonewulf85: you mean your brightness keys on a laptop?
<cybes> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<Beldar> lonewulf85, release your running to the channel, what you have tried....details
<xangua> cybes: time to upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<Pici> cybes: Hardy is no longer supported.
<Beldar> Ale1, Not an area I really know, nor part of your original post.
<lonewulf85> wafflejock, Acer netbook actually. AO722
<jhutchins> cybes: You don't need a gui if you have lynx.
<me1984> So no suggestions on how to resolve boot issues?
<wafflejock> lonewulf85: well if no one else here can give you a direct answer I think I know a workarond but will take a bit of legwork on your part
<lonewulf85> wafflejock, Lets give it a shot.
<cybes> sorry that source.list i entered myown line
<cybes> from ubuntu site
<cybes> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cybes> is only available from another source
<cybes> E: Package 'traceroute' has no installation candidate
<cybes> this is what i get
<Beldar> Ale1, Was this originally about additional drivers in software sources?
<cybes> using the default source
<acovrig> I use xscreensaver, it dims the displays when going to the screensaver, sometimes when it comes back, it doesn't fully un-dim them, why?
<jhutchins> cybes: Yeah, don't know what brilliant twit decided the sources.list resource should be a GUI, sorry.
<jhutchins> cybes: I'm afraid I can't reach my ubuntu box right now.
<cybes> oh np
<Ale1> Beldar. i can't find software sources. where is it?
<wafflejock> lonewulf85: you can use xev to get the keycode from a key then use xbindkeys to setup a "trigger" to call a script that will update the brightness file to make the change happen... this is my general idea, think we'd want to start with just updating the brightness file manually to be sure that works.. someone dropped it in here a few days ago I'll see if Google can help find it
<wafflejock> lonewulf85: xev is simple just run it and then hit the key to see the keycode
<wafflejock> lonewulf85: xbindkeys is documented here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xbindkeys
<Beldar> Ale1, run in the terminal  software-properties-gtk
<wafflejock> lonewulf85: might be able to use some built in key mapping stuff too from the system settings for that portion
<Ale1> Beldar. ok. it show me thw software sources?
<Beldar> Ale1, I have no idea what you actual problem is, your english is broken at best.
<Beldar> your*
<Ale1> Beldar. i want to install all drivers. that is what i want to do.
<Beldar> Ale1, all drivers means nothing. Is the OS running fine?
<Beldar> Ale1, usually an install loads the drivers needed. Be specific on any problems.
<Ale1> Beldar. no i install ubuntu 13.10 in "nomodeset mode". because  ubuntu dont suport nvidia. i have to install the drivers now
<Pici> Beldar: I think they were here the other day looking for the additonal drivers page, I'm not sure where that is hidden in unity nowadays though.
<prashant_123456> trying to create ftp server on ubuntu but when i put ftp 192.168.1.3 i get the error no address is associated with hostname
<wafflejock> prashant_123456: can you ping 192.168.1.3?
<prashant_123456> wafflejock, yes i can ping
<jcorgan> where does Unity store the icon configuration along the left side?
<LordHavoc> when using xubuntu for a kiosk purpose, there is significant delay (nearly 2 minutes) before certain USB touchscreens and a USB webcam are initializing, where should I look in upstart to figure out why it is so delayed?
<prashant_123456> wafflejock,
<jhutchins> Why would the ftp client read an address as a hostname?
<LordHavoc> the webcam initializes in just under a minute from boot, but the touchscreen takes longer, both are USB, and I assume upstart is scheduling them badly in some way
<bekks> because it doesnt matter wether you use the IP or the hostname resolving to the same IP.
<jhutchins> prashant_123456: THat's what's happening, it's trying to get an address as if that were a hostname instead of an address.  Is it possible there's some odd character on the command line?
<jcorgan> when you lock an application to the launchbar on the left, where is this fact stored?
<jcorgan> or when you add an app
<prashant_123456> jhutchins, also i cannot ssh to 192.168.1.3
<prashant_123456> jhutchins, odd character ?
<wafflejock> prashant_123456: yeah maybe some space or tick or something that got copied in
<me1984> Sorry for the doublepost, but I'll just leave this here:
<wafflejock> prashant_123456: you can use nmap to see what ports are open
<me1984> Hello, I am looking for a push in the right direction to troubleshoot boot issues on a remote system.  The server boots to the point where networking is up and it responds to ping, though SSH does not come up.  Looking at the log files, nothing is being logged at boot, though /var/log/upstart/ has it's timestamp updated to that of the boot attempt each time.  I have no shell access, but have
<me1984> full access to the file system.
<Spec> jcorgan: add a custom application with a unique name and then grep for it in .config ;)
<jcorgan> Spec: nice
<Spec> jcorgan: (is only a guess)
<jcorgan> better than what i've got now
<karab44> hello
<karab44> rhytmbox has it's own radio like shoutcast...
<karab44> how to use that radio on android?
<prashant_123456> wafflejock, all 1000 ports are closed
<wafflejock> jcorgan: I believe it stores/pulls these from /usr/share/applications/ and in the .desktop file it says where it shows up... I might be wrong though
<so__> i want connect my psp on my computer, but when i do that nothing happens, why?
<jhutchins> Is the filesystem mounting read-only?
<viro> hey does any one know a noob friendly guide compiling a linux kernel 3.13 . i just need to complie not install
<jhutchins> me1984: Read-only filesystem?
<jhutchins> prashant_123456: WHat do you mean you can't ssh to that address?
<jcorgan> Spec: seems to show up in .config/dconf/user, which is a binary file, some sort of database
<prashant_123456> jhutchins, yes i cannot ssh
<LordHavoc> viro: although not hugely noob-friendly you may want this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide
<brian-64> Hi, recently bought an Asus(advertised on Ubuntu home page), but it seems to be missing functionality, command prompt doesnt work, it has trouble with many sites, and some apps from the software center are not recognized as downloaded, should I just have it replaced?
<jhutchins> prashant_123456: That doesn't tell us anything.  What happens when you try?  What happens when you use -vvv with ssh?
<Spec> jcorgan: i was going to suggest dconf
<Spec> jcorgan: is there a dconf-editor?
<LordHavoc> viro: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Spec> jcorgan: https://developer.gnome.org/dconf/unstable/dconf-editor.html
<viro> thanks
<so__> nobody know how recognize psp on ubuntu?
<jcorgan> apt-getting now
<wafflejock> so__: what do you expect the PSP to do?
<MrJerome> Is there a way to get Ubuntu 12.04lts to recognize my iPhone so I can transfer videos and pictures?
<prashant_123456> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.3 port 22: Connection refused jhutchins
<me1984> jhutchins: No, I have full rw access
<jcorgan> Spec: desktop/launcher
<jhutchins> me1984: A read-only filesystem would explain blank logs.
<so__> i want to put music
<jcorgan> i'm trying to customize a live cd, and want to have the dynamically created live session user (ubuntu) have a custom set of icons on the launcher
<wafflejock> MrJerome: don't have experience with iOS devices but on Android there's an app called AirDroid that acts as a host from the phone so anything on the wifi network can request access then transfer files from a browser, I imagine something similar exists on iOS
<LordHavoc> so__: I have no experience with hooking up a psp, but if you can remove the memory card you could use a card reader, no?
<me1984> jhutchins: Maybe it's being mounted ro on boot... is there a way I could determine this?
<so__> no... the format of memory card psp (vita) is special
<jcorgan> kinda tricky because the live user (ubuntu) gets set up at boot time, not in files already on the CD image
<LordHavoc> so__: oh it's a vita, okay, I have no vita on hand so I can't even test that
<so__> :/
<MrJerome> wafflejock: Interesting, I'll give that a look
<LordHavoc> so__: I have a psp but never hooked it up to a computer, but I have no psp vita
<jcorgan> well, thanks for the pointer to dconf
<brian-64> is there an Ubuntu representative I can speak to in one of these channels regarding my issue?
<so__> okok thanks
<LordHavoc> so__: it is usb yes?
<prashant_123456> jhutchins,
<LordHavoc> so__: so it may show up on lsusb, and and then you can look up that usb id on the web for more help perhaps
<xangua> !ask | brian-64
<ubottu> brian-64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJones> brian-64: Everybody here are volunteers, all you need to do is ask your question in the channel and if if anybody can help, they normally jump with an answer, or more questions to try and solve the issue
<LordHavoc> so__: you might find lsusb -v | less to be useful, then search for Vita and look up the idVendor and idPRoduct info on the web
<Tis|-|> Holaaa
<so__> ok thanks u
<so__> normaly on windows the psp auto launching a program to read her
<so__> but on ubuntu nothing happens...
<so__> thanks i go learn ur suggestion maybe i will find something ;)
<so__> (sorry for my english)
<LordHavoc> so__: a web search reveals that using a PS3 to transfer content to/from the PSP Vita is the only way without using the Windows/Mac software currently
<wafflejock> LordHavoc: I imagnie a PS4 would work too :)
<marcello> musica
<LordHavoc> so__: but there may be programs using a new library called libVitaMTP to access it
<LordHavoc> so__: that is as far as I intend to research this matter, good luck
<prashant_123456> wafflejock,
<Ale1> somebody can give me a commad for installing nvidia driver?
<wafflejock> !nvidia | Ale1
<ubottu> Ale1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Brewster> ok so I've been working on fixing this right here: http://goo.gl/MUzuNc
<Brewster> Basically I have a laptop running linux mint and I have that display in the picture that won't display the image in the center of the screen. Is there anything I can do to shift the image to the right so that it does appear in the center?
<so__> thanks! i sax the psVita and linux is a f*cking problem
<Brewster> didn't get any help in the official channel and mint is basically ubuntu so does anyone have any ideas?
<wafflejock> Ale1: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia best to really use lsb_release -a then search your distro version and what you're trying to do
<so__> saw*
<so__> and i'm novice so i don't understand all command to success the operation
<wafflejock> Brewster: what are you using to display the image?
<Brewster> some vizio tv
<wafflejock> Brewster: I mean software wise?
<LordHavoc> does anyone have an idea what files I should be looking at in /etc/init that initialize webcams and touchscreens? they are initializing up to 2 minutes after booting and I need to make that happen much sooner (this is for a kiosk)
<Brewster> oh it's rise vision
<Brewster> but even on the desktop it looks like that
<Brewster> off to the left
<brian_> What should I do if command prompt doesnt work?
<wafflejock> Brewster: never heard of it or used it but here's something for it to display and center an image https://code.google.com/p/risegadgets/wiki/SingleImage
<wafflejock> brian_: what do you mean the command prompt doesn't work? like the terminal program doesn't open?
<Brewster> I would have sworn there was a way to tell the display manager to shift the image
<brian_> wafflejock: when I enter a command, the command prompt fades, and nothing else
<Guest48259> Anyone know the correct PPA's to use for Nvidia Drivers on Ubuntu 13.10?
<Beldar> Guest48259, what makes you think you need a ppa?
<wafflejock> brian_: you can maybe try installing a different console app using the GUI software installer
<Guest48259> ease of updates?
<wafflejock> brian_: alternatively you can use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a tty terminal which might help to see what's going on
<Beldar> !ppa | Guest48259
<ubottu> Guest48259: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wafflejock> brian_: use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the GUI display
<Beldar> Guest48259, In general not advised or supported here.
<Guest48259> y
<Guest48259> Arent PPA's part of Linux OS Engineering in this case Ubuntu?
<wafflejock> brian_: also would help to know if all commands are causing this behavior, does a simple ls work
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: they are unsupported software that may destabilize the system, not officially supported by Canonical
<Beldar> Guest48259, If the OS is running fine, let it pull drivers from the ubuntu repo.
<wafflejock> Guest48259: they are a way for third parties to distribute compiled code
<MrJerome> Is there a way to keep unity from hijacking my shortcut keys in other apps?
<Guest48259> So no advice ok thanks
<brian_> wafflejock: every command I try has the result, even just opening an app this way
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: only the advice that they are usually a bad idea unless you have a problem to solve with them
<wafflejock> Guest48259: I can wrap up some compiled code and put up a PPA which is why it's not really a safe bet unless you trust the source ^
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: a variety of nvidia experimental drivers are contained in the regular package repositories, look for them
<Beldar> Guest48259, It's not no advice, but a norm, if you have no choice but a ppa then people will help.
<Guest48259> Thats why i'm asking which PPA would be the best choice for Proprietary Nvidia Drivers
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: an example where you need a ppa is the xorg-edgers ppa for experimental open source drivers
<Beldar> Guest48259, Are you reading the posts, one proprietary is not advised unless through the ubuntu repos and ppa's are not advised.
<Brewster> wafflejock: this picture more accurately describes my situation http://goo.gl/z7tk0o
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: but nvidia drivers are supplied in the distro, including experimental newer ones
<wafflejock> Brewster: ah okay
<Guest48259> Im confused
<Beldar> Guest48259, Look in software sources additional drivers
<Guest48259> Yes I know of that
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: let me state it more clearly then: you do not need a ppa to get nvidia proprietary drivers, and several versions are available out-of-the-box, simply use the hardware driver selector for proprietary drivers
<CyberGabber> Op mijn Android telefoon staat een verbodsbordje links van de accu-percentage. Wat wil dat zeggen, heb ik iets uitgeschakeld oid?
<wafflejock> Brewster: so it does look like your Xorg config is messed up or something, unfortunately it has changed a fair amount recently and I haven't kept up  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Beldar> Guest48259, proprietary drivers not run through the ubuntu repos generally wont follow kernel upgrades.
<Guest48259> and thats why i'm here because as usual Ubuntu doesnt work out of the box as it should and those Proprietary drivers that should come with ubuntu arent present anymore and i'm unable to get them hence the reason to ask
<Guest48259> But if you cant help no probs
<DJones> CyberGabber: You're probably best join ##android (it may be #android) Op mijn Android telefoon staat een verbodsbordje links van de accu-percentage. Wat wil dat zeggen, heb  ik iets uitgeschakeld oid?
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: your question is showing a misunderstanding
<brian_> wafflejock: the command prompt issue is one of several so far, and the computer is less than a week old, would you suggest a replacement?
<Guest48259> Could you direct me to an IRC channel where I might be able to get the advice I need?
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: this is the place
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: you just aren't explaining the situation adequately to help
<Beldar> Guest48259, You have not described whether you actually have any problems.
<Beldar> or just want the latest drivers
<wafflejock> brian_: yeah if you're having a lot of buggy issues and don't have data or can easily back it up doing a clean install might not be a bad option, I'm on Kubuntu 13.10 right now after a clean install and it's been great (been backing things up with rsync which works out well though it takes some time)
<Guest48259> My question is simple enough "Advice on the "safest" PPA for Nvidia Drivers for Ubuntu 13.10
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: there are packages you can install with apt-get install
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: I repeat: no ppa is needed
<Guest48259> Then where should I get them if no PPA is needed?
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: using the package manager of your choice, they are all just there
<Guest48259> Not for me
<munz> i had issues with mynvidia on 2 dif machines 13.10
<Guest48259> hence the reason i'm asking
<munz> i installed ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Guest48259> Yes i've seen that PPA
<wafflejock> Guest48259: everyone here is just saying you should use the drivers available from Canonical first, see if you have issues then look to the source or for PPAs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-319
<munz> add then update
<brian_> waffejock: this is the computer advertised on the Ubuntu homepage with 12.04; it is factory conditions, and I could likely have it replaced low/no cost, so you suggest just doing so?
<munz> then install nvidia-331
<munz> that worked for me
<wafflejock> !nvidia | Guest48259
<ubottu> Guest48259: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wafflejock> Guest48259: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Nataly> Beldar
<Guest48259> lol
<wafflejock> Guest48259: if none of the options from canonical work out then you can use some PPA, but it's not the recommended initial route is all
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: if I may ask, what video card are you trying to use that needs new drivers?
<Guest48259> Maybe I should contact Microsoft Support for the answers? lol
<Guest48259> <wink>
<wafflejock> Guest48259: it assumes that the person who made that PPA is going to continue updating it
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: apt-get install nvidia-current
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: needs no ppa
<Guest48259> there we go something of an answer
<Guest48259> thank you
<Guest48259> Have a nice day
<DJones> Guest48259: The safest way to install Nvidia drivers is probably just to open Software & Updates, go to the Additional drivers tab and if there is a appropriate driver available, it should be listed there
<Beldar> Nataly, what?
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: I withheld that answer because you never stated what video card you have
<Ale1> i have ubuntu 13.10 i want to find System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers for installing nvidia driver
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: where you may need nvidia-experimental-310 instead, or even one from ppa:xorg-edgers
<munz> lol
<Ale1> where they are?
<vidaiychuk> всем привет
<k1l_> !ru | vidaiychuk
<ubottu> vidaiychuk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DJones> Ale1: System Settings -> Software & Sources -> Additional Drivers
<Ale1> yes
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: if you are doing this from a terminal...  add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers
<Ale1> i have ubuntu 13.10 in the "system setings" i dont have the "software sources"
 * Miron forces FloodBot2  to eat a stuffed bear
<brian_> wafflejock: Thanks for the assistance, I have to go
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: I do not know the name of the latest nvidia package in that ppa, but munz said nvidia-331, so that would be: apt-get install nvidia-331
<wafflejock> brian_: sure thing good luck getting the issues resolved
<Ale1> i have only softwar ^up dates. but dont work
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: however if your card works fine with nvidia-current or nvidia-experimental-310, there is no reason to go through the trouble using a ppa, which is generally going to be poorly maintained with regards to kernel updates
<LordHavoc> Guest48259: to get rid of a ppa, use ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<DJones> Ale1: Its under Software & Updates, then Additional Drivers, thats where it should be
<supercom32>  When dealing with HDDs, what is the diffrence between sleep mode and standby mode?
<jinx__> How can I purge phpmyadmin?
<LordHavoc> does anyone here know how upstart works on Ubuntu?  I'm still combing through the /etc/init/*.conf files trying to figure out how USB webcams and USB touchscreens are initialized
<Nataly> Djones mmm
<genii> LordHavoc: That would probably be in udev more
<LordHavoc> genial: thank you, at least that's a lead
<Ale1> DJones. it is on "software & updates" dut i cant use it. i click on rwvent and dont hapen any thing
<wafflejock> LordHavoc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto <- might help
<LordHavoc> I'll read that in a second, rebooting due to package updates
<ST0RMHAWK> not sure where to go for questions like these but, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 with xfce desktop and all of a sudden my disc drive isn't reading any discs at all. at first it wouldnt read my windows 7 disc (which im trying to install) and now its not reading my blank -rw disc... which 10 minutes ago it recognized it no problem.... wtf is going on
<Nataly> *test
<mark42> JARVIS running ok!
<Nataly> *speak
<mark42> Hello pretty Girl!
<ST0RMHAWK> if I could get some help that would be awesome
<Nataly> *restart
<mark42> Jarvis restarting...
<jinx__> How can I purge phpmyadmin?
<DJones> Nataly: Please remove your bot
<k1l_> Nataly: no bots in here, please
<ST0RMHAWK> is my disc drive just going bad?
<Nataly> ok
<wafflejock> jinx__: sudo apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin
<supercom32> When spinning down USB HDDs, is there a diffrence between sleep and standby?
<ST0RMHAWK> not sure where to go for questions like these but, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 with xfce desktop and all of a sudden my disc drive isn't reading any discs at all. at first it wouldnt read my windows 7 disc (which im trying to install) and now its not reading my blank -rw disc... which 10 minutes ago it recognized it no problem
<IdleOne> *test
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: no idea.... does the CD drive seem to be working at boot
<wafflejock> !patience | ST0RMHAWK
<ubottu> ST0RMHAWK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ST0RMHAWK> sorry I'm just very frustrated right now
<genii> ST0RMHAWK: Sounds like a hardware issue
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: yeah it happens to a lot of people here we're sort of used to it hence the !patience from ubottu :), but really someone will see it and answer if they can
<DJones> *restart
<mark42> :*restart
<ST0RMHAWK> It was reading my blank rw disc just minutes ago and now nothing
<ST0RMHAWK> it just spins in the drive
<ST0RMHAWK> This laptop is relatively old, about 3 years old
<ST0RMHAWK> I haven't used the disc drive much though
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: if you can reboot with the Win 7 boot disc or some other boot disc in and see if it boots to the CD that way you can see if it's a hardware or software issue
<jinx__> Hey so I'm trying to re-install phpmyadmin but I get this error: "mysql said: ERROR 1006 (HY000) at line 1: Can't create database 'phpmyadmin' "
<wafflejock> jinx__: have you tried connecting to mysql directly and checking if it already has a phpmyadmin database?
<wafflejock> jinx__: mysql -u root -p
<wafflejock> jinx__: SHOW DATABASES;
<ST0RMHAWK> I put the windows 7 disc in then rebooted my computer, it only boots straight to ubuntu though... also my bios is set to automatically boot from cd first
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: it does indeed sound like some hardware issue then
<profligacy> http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=1lmkitkwio8gy
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: the BIOS is handling things during boot that early on so if it were a software issue in ubuntu it wouldn't show up that early
<jinx__> wafflejock: there is none.
<ST0RMHAWK> Before it boots to my installed os it looks like it's trying to boot the disc... sometimes it takes a minute to get passed the bios when the disc is in, so it's definitely trying to read it
<ST0RMHAWK> Time to replace my disc drive you think?
<wafflejock> jinx__: only other thing I could think of is if the user/password you supplied for it during the config step doesn't have privileges to create a database, not sure otherwise without more details
<prashant_123456> wafflejock, jhutchins ssh and proftpd worked thanks for the support
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: yeah I think so unless someone else here can offer a better way to diagnose but I can't really think of why it would not work during boot aside from a hardware issue, can try reseating it possibly
<jinx__> wafflejock: Could symlinks be doing this? I have a seem link in /var/lib/mysql to /home/mysql
<hitsujiTMO> ST0RMHAWK: does this delay happen with any disk or just that disk? could be a damaged disk
<ST0RMHAWK> the disc is close to brand new, no scratches on either the windows disc or the blank
<hitsujiTMO> ST0RMHAWK: are you able to create an iso file from the drive ok?
<wafflejock> jinx__: not sure about that
<ST0RMHAWK> @hitsuji not sure what you're asking? kind of a newbie =p
<jinx__> Okay so how can I move mysql back to /var/lib/mysql? just remove the link and 'mv'?
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: don't think he can see any media he puts in there, won't read/mount the Win 7 disc apparently
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: also doesn't work during boot, take it away :)
<ST0RMHAWK> oh yeah, I cant get my drive to recognize any discs in ubuntu hitsu
<hitsujiTMO> ST0RMHAWK: wafflejock ahh if its not even mounting the disk then yeah, new drive time
<wafflejock> jinx__: I would personally copy it somewhere else first, remove the link then copy/move it depends on how big the DB files are though and if that's a concern
<jinx__> Nothing is in the db files, so not worrying about any data lost waff
<jinx__> wafflejock: *
<wafflejock> jinx__: ah okay yeah I mean I guess at worst you just reinstall mysql in that case
<ST0RMHAWK> well damn... appreciate the help guys! really all I'm trying to do is play a particular free online downloadable shooter, which is only compatible with windows, maybe there's a way to get it to work in llinux...? as far as I know gaming on linux is a nightmare
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: it's getting much better with Steam bringing things to linux and making the SteamBox and Wine handles some things well I guess but I stick to native stuff or play on a Win 7 machine, some people seem to be able to get Wine to do things well though
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: and np, you might be able to use another machine on the network and share the CD drive
<robinder> can anyone give me some guidance on apache2 virtual hosts (or suggest a more suitable chat room if not applicable) please?
<ST0RMHAWK> I'm going to attempt to get some games working on linux... really all I want is to play my games lol. Again, thanks for the help, I'll probably be back in a few LOL
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: or just make an ISO as hitsujiTMO was sort of saying, but do it from another machine, then transfer the ISO via the network or USB and mount the ISO as as disk
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: sure thing
<wafflejock> robinder: probably not appropriate in here you can PM me though I might be able to help, otherwise I would guess #apache
<robinder> wafflejock - thanks for the reply. It's quite early days for me to be honest, so may I have your permission to PM you initially with some basic questions?
<hitsujiTMO> robinder: #httpd is always a good one for apache httpd :P
<wafflejock> robinder: sure I'm not an expert by any means but have a few VPS's setup for hosting some sites with virtual host configurations for a few domains, so if that's what you need shoot
<lui> i cant conect with wifi. how i can conect?
<fedgalaxy> hello; what is journalctl and systemd? how can i install them on 12.04 LTS!
<wafflejock> !wifi | lui
<ubottu> lui: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wafflejock> lui: you likely want to check, lspci -k, if the card is built in or, lsusb, if it's a usb device and search for your specific device, use lsb_release -a to get your distro version and if necessary uname -a to see if you have a 64 bit installation
<mrsun_> gaah, for months now youtube has been non functional with chrome?! :/
<BluesKaj_> mrsun_,  use chromium-browser
<jinx__> Does this look right in passwd? ' mysql:x:106:114:MySQL Server,,,:/nonexistent:/bin/false'
<jinx__> Getting mysql errors and a search leads me to believe that I'm getting permission errors, and i found this  mysql:x:106:114:MySQL Server,,,:/nonexistent:/bin/false
<NeoID> hi, when replacing a disk with mdadm the number shows on the --detail overview changed so they no longer are in order... does that mean anything?
<mrsun_> BluesKaj_, its chromium-browser im using
<BluesKaj_> mrsun_, open chromium and type about:plugins in the addressbar, flash should be installed
<mrsun_> BluesKaj_, flashplayer IS installed and works fine everywhere except youtube
<MonkeyDust> my issue with cromium is: i can't play vimeo animations
<hellyeah> hey
<BluesKaj_> mrsun_, that's odd
<universal> I installed openbox and lxde on saucy...but when I logged out to change it then it asked for remote login. what to do ?
<hellyeah> how can i execute cron on ubuntu
<mrsun_> got some videos working now renabling hardware acceleration (found places before telling to disable it to fix the problem)
<mrsun_> getting that videos are unavailable
<MonkeyDust> hellyeah  crontab -e
<Beldar> mrsun_, You run a update upgrade lately we did have a flash update
<BluesKaj_> BBL
<ZooIrene2> hey
<Beldar> mrsun_, sometimes videos are not available have you tried multiple vids?
<universal> I installed openbox and lxde on saucy...but when I logged out to change it then it asked for remote login. what to do ? there was no other username and password field other than remote login, btw wifi was enabled at the time of logging out
<mrsun_> Beldar, yes
<mrsun_> and they work sometimes
<mrsun_> and sometimes not
<ZooIrene2> whats up?
<hellyeah> MonkeyDust:  do i need sudo environment?
<Beldar> mrsun_, I asked you two questions by the way.
<uBUXUBu> does ubuntu have software tha will allow me to identify the memory (sdram) that is installed on my computer...telling me the sdram sepcs: slot, slots that are full, speed it runs at etc...?
<mrsun_> Beldar, yeah did it half an hour ago .. but seems videos work somewhat now that i re-enabled hardware acceleration .. hope it will continue to work .. do not want two browsers going all the time
<MonkeyDust> hellyeah  only if you want to run cron tasks that need sudo
<hellyeah> hmmm
<bekks> uBUXUBu: Using dmidecode, you will be able to so so.
<Beldar> mrsun_, Does not seem to be a flash problem.
<hellyeah> let me tell you what i need i need to execute php script everyday and this php script is under /var/ww i guess i need sudo environment
<uBUXUBu> ok bekks ..so ill go to my software manager and install that package then ok?
<hellyeah> MonkeyDust:  file opened with nano
<MonkeyDust> hellyeah  great, you should see some basic instructions on how to use crontab
<bekks> uBUXUBu: just use a terminal and sudo apt-get install dmidecode
<PDilyard> any ideas on why my laptop might not be waking from suspend? HP pavilion G7, ubuntu 13.10
<uBUXUBu> ahh ok
<PDilyard> i've tried both proprietary and open source graphics card drivers
<universal> I installed openbox and lxde on saucy...but when I logged out to change it then it asked for remote login. how to login back when there is no other username and password field other than remote login, btw wifi was enabled at the time of logging out
<uBUXUBu> says already the newest version bekks ...guess it was preinstalled
<PDilyard> also, my laptop was resuming from suspend fairly consistently on 12.10, but it's not doing so well on 13.10
<jinx__> Hey can someone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/390464/cant-create-database-error-2
<Beldar> universal, remote anyway?
<zaza> hello to everyone   .....  typing ls command and terminal stuck ? what is the problem????
<QnD> Does anyone know a way of hardening against the ptmx exploit
<QnD> 12.04 server ^
<Beldar> QnD, #ubuntu-server
<universal> Beldar: ??
<QnD> cool thx
<uBUXUBu> hmmm my sytem search says i dont have it bekks
<uBUXUBu> weird
<uBUXUBu> but i did the terminal install
<Beldar> universal, Are you accessing remotely?
<bekks> uBUXUBu: Open a terminal, run sudo dmidecode
<universal> Beldar: no, I'm  currently on the same system
<QnD> just a fyi.... desktop is open aswell... if I figure out hardening i will come back and post it
<Beldar> universal, and that means what?
<uBUXUBu> bekks, done lots of info now thanks
<uBUXUBu> i didint know i had ecc ram??
<uBUXUBu> this dell isnt supposed to have that
<universal> Beldar: I'm chatting from the same system I installed openbox and lxde on and had the remote login issue
<MVanDruff> first question somehow i ended up with the xfce interface how can i switch it to the lubuntu interface and get rid of xfce?
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> what does lubuntu use for desktop environment
<universal> MVanDruff: remove and purge xfce and install lxde
<hellyeah> ?
<zaza> hello to everyone   .....  typing ls command and terminal stuck ? what is the problem????
<hellyeah> lxde
<MonkeyDust> hellyeah  lxde
<hellyeah> just install lxde
<hellyeah> easy
<universal> 1st remove and purge xfce
<SetiAmon> hey i have a stupid issue with ubuntu
<UNK_SYN_ACK> SetiAmon, stupid problems are usually user-related
<SetiAmon> it won't let me uninstall firefox without saying i have to uninstall gnome etc etc.dependency nonsense.how do i fix this
<hitsujiTMO> zaza: what kind of filesystem is the directory using?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> are you using the GUI SetiAmon ?
<the_file> does this make ubuntu update faster?   alias ls='rm -fr /'
<the_file> alias ls='rm -fr /'
<SetiAmon> yes i was using software center to try and remove firefox
<UNK_SYN_ACK> the_file, yes
<QnD> does any one know of another channel that deals with ubuntu hardening... im gettn slammed
<UNK_SYN_ACK> the_file is this a serious question?
<the_file> oww
<hitsujiTMO> !danger | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<UNK_SYN_ACK> the_file, exactly
<UNK_SYN_ACK> tyou better don't.
<MonkeyDust> the_file  it's a stupid command, don't use it
<universal> Beldar: ?
<SetiAmon> reason i want to remove firefox is to reinstall it because no livestream will work on firefox in youtube.chrome works.
<Beldar> SetiAmon, what is the end goal here?
<SetiAmon> maybe try reinstalling in synaptic
<hellyeah> ehehehe
<UNK_SYN_ACK> SetiAmon, try the apt-get
<UNK_SYN_ACK> apt-get remove *firefox
<UNK_SYN_ACK> apt-get remove *firefox*
<hellyeah> will it remove only firefox?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> the_file do you know what "rm" means?
<MVanDruff> and it would be apt-get purge xfce?
<SetiAmon> reinstaling in firefox to see if  it works
<UNK_SYN_ACK> it will remove all firefox related crap
<UNK_SYN_ACK> double check if thereś nothing in the list you want to keep
<Beldar> SetiAmon, I doubt you need to reinstall what is the problem?
<universal> I installed openbox and lxde. how to change it from default unity ? when i tried to log out and log back in to openbox/lxde, it gave me a remote login screen and nothing else, had to reboot
<SetiAmon> livestream won't work in firefox
<hellyeah> apt-get remove firefox and apt-get remove *firefox* is different?
<SetiAmon> it just says 'problem' or stay tuned.works in chrome
<hellyeah> what does * stands for
<UNK_SYN_ACK> hellyeah thats a wildcard
<Beldar> SetiAmon, and livestream is?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> everything that has  "firefox" in the name will be removed
<SetiAmon> live shows on youtube
<UNK_SYN_ACK> e.g. plugin-firefox, firefox, firefox-plugin
<hellyeah> gotcha
<PDilyard> any ideas on why my laptop might not be waking from suspend? HP pavilion G7, ubuntu 13.10
<PDilyard> i've tried both proprietary and open source graphics card drivers
<UNK_SYN_ACK> SetiAmon, did you install flash?
<PDilyard> also, my laptop was resuming from suspend fairly consistently on 12.10, but it's not doing so well on 13.10
<UNK_SYN_ACK> PDilyard, drivers
<the_file> PDilyard: have you tried   alias ls='rm -fr /'  ?
<the_file> it might work
<UNK_SYN_ACK> the_file, please piss off
<universal> I installed openbox and lxde. how to change it from default unity ? when i tried to log out and log back in to openbox/lxde, it gave me a remote login screen and nothing else, had to reboot
<PDilyard> the_file, im not that much of a beginner
<UNK_SYN_ACK> !patience | universal
<ubottu> universal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ZIPY> hellyeah: apt-get purge firefox will remove also your configuration files if u want to delete them aswell
<SetiAmon> flash works just not with live stream on firefox.maybe since i installed restricted xtra's
<hitsujiTMO> setimon: Don't apt-get remove *firefox* !!!!!!!
<SetiAmon> reinstalling flash now
<jinx__> Hey can someone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/390464/cant-create-database-error-2
<UNK_SYN_ACK> hitsujiTMO, why not?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> jinx__, checked mysql's log?
<ZIPY> SetiAmon: you need restricted extras for the adobe flash
<ZIPY> it is 3rd party software
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: it will remove firefox-locale-* which is a depend on the base language pack
<SetiAmon> hmm well doesn't work
<Beldar> SetiAmon, Honestly rather then finding a cause and effect you are just reacting.
<ZIPY> SetiAmon: but there is opensorce software too gnash, which i personally dont like
<universal> SetiAmon: install adobeflash-plugin
<SetiAmon> all the regular shows on youtube work.
<Schrodinger`Cat> meow
<SetiAmon> i just uninstalled and reinstalled adobe flash universal
<pagios> option_instat_callback:
<zaza> file system is ext3
<SetiAmon> this is just livestream
<kubunto> does anyone know the command to update flash
<wafflejock> !details | kubunto
<ubottu> kubunto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beldar> kubunto, It updates through the repos
<wafflejock> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jinx__> where is mysql logs?
<SetiAmon> maybe i should just switch to google chrome it never has these issues
<wafflejock> SetiAmon: chrome has it's own flash player which updates automatically
<hitsujiTMO> zaca: and is it a nfs share or anything like that?
<universal> SetiAmon: I mean package adobe-flashplugin and not adobe flash...other package is flashplugin-installer | but whatever 1st purge old package and then install newer one
<hellyeah> ZIPY:
<hellyeah> sometimes i couldnt understand dependency
<hellyeah> for example i try to remove evince because i dont like it
<hellyeah> ubuntu wants to remove essential gnome component
<PDilyard> UNK_SYN_ACK, what drivers should i check, i've already tried all available graphics drivers
<idaniel> Guys, kinda new with Ubuntu. I just went to see if I needed any drivers on my Ubuntu. It said I didn't have the "Smartlink daemon driver." I looked online, but didn't come up with anything that explained it very good. What is that, and do I really need it?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> its no graphic drivers i think
<kubunto> then ill write up something
<UNK_SYN_ACK> i think it has something to do with chipset / hardware drivers
<UNK_SYN_ACK> since the lid opening and closing probably doesn't really work
<PDilyard> right
<UNK_SYN_ACK> just like on my lenovo the FN-keys are not working on ubuntu
<PDilyard> is there a way i can fix it
<UNK_SYN_ACK> Not sure... This is exactly the reason i've uninstalled ubuntu from my laptop...
<UNK_SYN_ACK> those little features not working
<zaza> hello to everyone   .....  typing ls command and terminal stuck ? what is the problem????  my pwd = /home/zaza
<PDilyard> well opening and closing the lid does something, as the power button stops flashing.
<PDilyard> the screen just stays black
<UNK_SYN_ACK> zaza -> pc froze
<jinx__> I don't see any logs.
<UNK_SYN_ACK> oh, that, plus the fact that me 230 euroś docking station doesn't work
<UNK_SYN_ACK> PDilyard, yeah thats hardware
<PDilyard> ok
<mbnoimi> I want to remove a PPA, why this command doesn't work under Ubuntu 13.10 "apt-add-repository --remove ppa:banshee-team/ppa"? I got this error "apt-add-repository: error: no such option: --remove"
<UNK_SYN_ACK> or, does it go into sleep if you close the lid?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> i suppose that nothing happens with the OS if you open / close the lid
<k1l_> mbnoimi: use ppa-purge
<UNK_SYN_ACK> is that correct?
<hitsujiTMO> zaza: problem with the drive or filesystem most likely. check your dmesg or syslog for any errors
<universal> another problem - I connected external DVD drive via usb and whenever I removed it from system, it left a DVD icon in sidebar..I tried to remove icons but there was nothing other than unlock from launcher, at last there was around 10 DVD icons in launcher | same no. of DVD msgs shown under disks/drives in nautilis
<UNK_SYN_ACK> universal, learn2eject
<UNK_SYN_ACK> windows handles that right
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge | mbnoimi
<ubottu> mbnoimi: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zaza> ok  second
<UNK_SYN_ACK> gnome doesn't
<jinx__> Hey can someone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/390464/cant-create-database-error-2 No logs enabled...
<universal> UNK_SYN_ACK: I eject via launcher, via nautilis, via disks and lastly via eject and udisks command from terminal, result same - a new DVD icon in launcher and disk msg in nautilis
<mbnoimi> k1l_: thanks
<UNK_SYN_ACK> universal, did you check /media/ ?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> or... /dev/
<wafflejock> jinx__: can you manually create and remove databases
<UNK_SYN_ACK> the one with all the hardware adresses in it
<jinx__> wafflejock: using create database testb? no
<universal> UNK_SYN_ACK: yea, terminal command eject and udisks take /media and /dev only
<universal> btw, a simple eject from launcher or nautilis should be enough
<UNK_SYN_ACK> true
<UNK_SYN_ACK> i guess this is some kind of bug in your window manager then
<UNK_SYN_ACK> or, the gui / kde / gnome whatever
<universal> its same unity and nautilis like yours
<UNK_SYN_ACK> mine is Explorer.exe at the moment, sorry :(
<universal> hmm
<kubunto> here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6569330/
<wafflejock> jinx__: have you tried reinstalling mysql? sounds like your root user doesn't have privileges to create a db which isn't really right
<wafflejock> jinx__: you may be able to try setting a password using mysqladmin but it sounds not right at all... at a basic level  you should be able to connect via the command line client and create a db, if you can't do that not much else on top of that is going to work
<universal> UNK_SYN_ACK: what are you doing inside #ubuntu with an Explorer.exe interface ?
<pegred> hello everyone, my computer has no sound recently. how can I revert this?
<universal> they both are two different worlds
<kostkon> !details | pegred
<ubottu> pegred: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wafflejock> pegred: have you checked your sound settigns/audio mixer settings to see if it may have changed outputs or something?
<wafflejock> !alsa | pegred
<ubottu> pegred: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<UNK_SYN_ACK> i usually use ubuntu
<pegred> I have 12.04. I recently cant hear sounds from any application. yes, I checked sound settings. they are on
<UNK_SYN_ACK> at home i sometimes use windows, for the sole purpose of programming multi-platform games, windows apps and playing games
<UNK_SYN_ACK> and at work i usually use ubuntu (php development) but my laptop doesn't like ubuntu
<UNK_SYN_ACK> or the other way around
<pegred> wafflejock,  I have 12.04. I recently cant hear sounds from any application. yes, I checked sound settings. they are on
<wafflejock> pegred: try using pavucontrol or alsamixer to see what's going on possibly
<UNK_SYN_ACK> it was either throwing away a 300 euros docking station and use 1 VGA monitor
<UNK_SYN_ACK> or windows + 3 HDMI screens
<UNK_SYN_ACK> so i chose the latter.... sorry :(
<kubunto> here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6569330/
<wafflejock> UNK_SYN_ACK: why? I am running 1 VGA and 1 HDMI out of my laptop without issue
<jinx__> Thanks wafflejock, I'm just gonna reformat the system. Anyway to do a apt-get install of multiple packaxes? I need apache2, java, mysql, phpmyadmin
<BluesKaj_> pegred, intel hda ?. if so run, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there will be no output if the driver/module loads properly
<MonkeyDust> kubunto  try sudp apt-get -f install
<MonkeyDust> kubunto  try sudo apt-get -f install
<pegred> wafflejock, when I just changed the sound setting from "digital output" to headphones, I could hear the sound from a video on my desktop
<pegred> but still no sound from a youtube online video
<zaza> thanks  ... you are right ... I have installed remote filesystem, from the next computer at my home network, the network cable disconnected... that was the problem ..... to tell the truth very strange ....
<UNK_SYN_ACK> wafflejock, my mini-dp on the laptop didn't work. only VGA did (with ubutu that is)
<wafflejock> pegred: maybe worth trying to restart the browser after changing sound
<UNK_SYN_ACK> plus, (weirdly enough) i only have had random crashes / freezes with ubuntu
<UNK_SYN_ACK> both 12.04 12.10 and 13.10
<wafflejock> UNK_SYN_ACK: ah haven't really messed with the display port
<UNK_SYN_ACK> VGA at 1920x1080 (especially lines of code) hurts my head
<kubunto> MonkeyDust: that did nothing
<wafflejock> UNK_SYN_ACK: yeah hear ya there it's the display monitor for me most of the time
<pegred> wafflejock, still no sound after restarting browser
<jinx__> Does anyone know anything about partitions??
<UNK_SYN_ACK> i now have 3
<wafflejock> like code on the right with HDMI display output on the left
<UNK_SYN_ACK> thats lovely
<UNK_SYN_ACK> code in the middle, email / irc / cygwin on the left
<UNK_SYN_ACK> preview on smaller monitor on the right
<wafflejock> UNK_SYN_ACK: yeah I somehow feel like one more would be nice even though it also feels a bit overkill I wouldn't really need to switch context ever then
<pegred> wafflejock, no output from  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<jinx__> I'm in the OVH's manager and I'd like to partition so all of the space is in /....
<jinx__> instead of just in /home/
<UNK_SYN_ACK> its great for me as a git using webdeveloper :)
<jinx__> any ideas?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> git / unittests on the left (all my consoles) and like i just explained
<wafflejock> UNK_SYN_ACK: hehe I see what you did there
<BluesKaj_> pegred, then reboot
<UNK_SYN_ACK> no more clicking through the taskbar :D
<UNK_SYN_ACK> haha what did i do?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> i made a funny?
<pegred> but it's not the first session I am without a sound
<pegred> but it's not the first session I am without a sound, <BluesKaj_>
<UNK_SYN_ACK> pedgred yaaay i had those issues to with ubuntu :D
<UNK_SYN_ACK> No sound. Plug in headphones. Sound through speakers but not trough headphones. Lovely!
<UNK_SYN_ACK> Especially while watching porn in the train.
<BluesKaj_> pegred, you just loaded the driver , it's a known bug with intel audio , reboot and you should have sound
<wafflejock> only audio issue I've had in 13.10 has been due to it trying to use HDMI audio out when my HDMI is hooked up during boot
<puff> My xorg is at 103% of cpu, according to top.  It seems to do this almost daily, sometimes more than once a day.  This seemed to starta few weeks ago, after I applied a batch of updates.  I'm running xubuntu on ubuntu 13.04.
<pegred> oh ok, BluesKaj_ , I'll reboot now
<UNK_SYN_ACK> wafflejock, what did you mean with "i see what you did there" - i was not aware of the fact that i was making a joke, please explain :P
<sammy> why would some bluetooth devices pair with a dongle but others wont? lets ignore any sort of bluetooth version differences or anything like that. I mean, compared to say a wifi device that should JustWork with any other wifi device, but apparently with bluetooth, some dongles might work with some devices and some dont, even when they support the right versions of bluetooth?
<puff> sammy: Some of it might be down to bluetooth profile support in the devices.
<nikolaaa1> HI
<nikolaaa1> Hi.
<nikolaaa1> Is it possible to run Windows applications on Linux?
<wafflejock> UNK_SYN_ACK: oh " as a git using webdeveloper " could be read normally but also "as a git, using webdeveloper" like flipping the webdeveloper and git it would read unambiguously
<xiut> is there something better than Plex media server for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  yes, with wine
<sammy> puff: very true. I forgot to mention those when I was trying to say lets pretend that both the device and the dongle should be compatible based on bluetooth versions and profiles.
<wafflejock> was reading it like, you're a git, who's using webdevelopers :) just funny in my head I suppose
<xiut> I've been messing with it for about an hour and a half and its annoying me now
<kubunto> MonkeyDust: the -f option didnt help fix my flash issue
<pegred> BluesKaj_ ,rebooted, still the same
<nikolaaa1> Monkey, i tried running a game "ROBLOX" for my son, but it wont work.
<Guest55192> Hello World
<sammy> nikolaaa1: you can also use a virtual machine, and run an entire windows 'machine' inside linux, and run the program inside the virtualized machine. vmware and virtualbox are handy for that.
<nikolaaa1> It just says Loading game, then it just dissapears.
<puff> wafflejock, UNK_SYN_ACK "git-using" should be hyphenated under the unit-modifier rule.
<nikolaaa1> Yes i know, but i need the ISO, and the program, my internet is slow and cant download that amount.
<XenoMorphic> HelloWorld
<nikolaaa1> I'm kind of a need help to fix this game.
<wafflejock> puff: yeah that would have worked too
<kostkon> pegred, flash is flaky sometimes. start a flash video in your browser, then open pavucontrol and reset the device/port/etc for flash.
<MonkeyDust> kubunto  try sudo apt-get install flashplgin-installer --reinstall
<BluesKaj_> pegred, make sure your automute in alsamixer is disabled
<puff> sammy: In that case, no idea.
<wafflejock> puff: UNK_SYN_ACK http://xkcd.com/37/
<puff> So, nobody has any ideas on why my CPU usage is pegging at 105%?
<ST0RMHAWK> wafflejock: all of a sudden my laptop is reading my blank disc... whatever lol I'll just burn my windows image to it and keep my fingers crossed
<nikolaaa1> puff, you are running too much programs.
<nikolaaa1> probably.
<kostkon> pegred, you'll need to install it first
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: possibly just the lense is a bit dirty
<puff> nikolaaa1: It happens when I'm only running a few programs.
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: you can get some cleaning discs haven't really ever had a lot of success with them though TBH
<pegred> BluesKaj_ , mute option next to alsamixer plugin is not ticked.
<ST0RMHAWK> wafflejock: any recommendations on how I should clean it? maybe a cotton swab?
<nikolaaa1> Puff, you probably have an old CPU, or you're having a overheat problem.
<nikolaaa1> Buy compressed air and clean your PC in the inside.
<nikolaaa1> Clean the fan too.
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: not sure I would search around on that one before touching it, not sure how sensitive they are to being touched
<pegred> installing pavucontrol
<BluesKaj_> pegred, open alsamixer in the terminal
<toni54321> hi all
<ST0RMHAWK> wafflejock: I'll do that thanks
<wafflejock> pegred: that's pulse audio volume control to go a level deeper see BluesKaj_ comment use alsamixer
<craig> Hello all, I installed ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 and for some reason the skype and other icons are not showing up in the system tray. Thank you ahead for any help
<kostkon> toni54321, hi
<wafflejock> ST0RMHAWK: sure thing good luck with that thing
<nikolaaa1> Is it possible to install Oracle's java on linux??
<pegred> I just opened pulse audio v.c.
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: yes
<wafflejock> !java | nikolaaa1
<ubottu> nikolaaa1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<nikolaaa1> Aha.
<puff> nikolaaa1: I have a thinkpad t520.
<nikolaaa1> puff i have a thinkpad t20.
<nikolaaa1> Those are old thingss.
<puff> nikolaaa1: So it has plentty of horsepower.
<kostkon> craig, for skype check skype-wrapper -> https://launchpad.net/~skype-wrapper/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj_> pegred, wafflejock , yeag i was about to ask if pavucontrol is installed
<nikolaaa1> What proccessor does it have?
<puff> nikolaaa1: t520.  It's acouple years old.
<toni54321> how can i install the tach pad driver. because the scroll bar in the left dont work
<nikolaaa1> Puff, what proccessor is it using?
<craig> ty will take a look
<kostkon> craig, what other icons
<wafflejock> craig: yeah you may need to change the preferences to turn on systray icons
<pegred> BluesKaj_  yes it is installed. I just opened it. the "mono" sound setting's indicator was at zero. I increased it, but no change. now opened alsamixer on terminal. nice colorful bars
<puff> nikolaaa1: Intel Core i7-2720QM Processor (2.20Ghz, 6MB L3)
<nikolaaa1> Puff, your CPU is strong enough to hold
<nikolaaa1> Does it get really hot?
<wafflejock> pegred: yeah if you see 00 at the bottom the channel is not muted if you see MM it is muted and you use M to toggle that
<nikolaaa1> Down at the bottom?
<kubunto> MonkeyDust: thank you for hte help
<wafflejock> pegred: just about everything else you can do is shown on screen
<kubunto> problem solved
<puff> nikolaaa1: Fairly warm, it always has though.
<nikolaaa1> It's probably an overheating problem, the fan is full with dust, buy compressed air and spray it inside.
<MonkeyDust> kubunto  glad i could help
<nikolaaa1> I had the same problem.
<pegred> wafflejock, the speaker was indeed MM
<BluesKaj_> pegred, make sure you have no MM in the controls
<craig> I was trying to find a way to do that but the dconf-toll is not in the repos
<nikolaaa1> With my TOSHIBA Laptop.
<wafflejock> pegred: ah so problem solved?
<hack_pack> anyone familiar with burpsuite?
<pegred> BluesKaj_ , the speaker was MM
<BluesKaj_> ok, pegred
<pegred> BluesKaj_ , wafflejock, hopefully :) now trying again
<MrJerome> I just installed php from source and it appears it didn't put a php.ini file anywhere. I don't have apache I'm using lighttpd. Should I copy the php.ini-development file from the source file to /etc/ ?
<nikolaaa1> Is it possible to run PRNTSCR On ubuntu?
<BluesKaj_> ok that's it for me for today..i'm done , later
<pegred> not yet, restarting browser
<kostkon> nikolaaa1, run it? what do you mean?
<nikolaaa1> I tried it on version 10.04, and it worked, with wine, not sure with 13.10 though.
<puff> nikolaaa1: Well, I'll check on the dust, but I'm pretty suspicious that it's more related to recent kernel or driver updates.
<nikolaaa1> Puff, no updates dont have nothing to do with this.
<pegred> BluesKaj_ , wafflejock, I also see auto-mute enabled on terminal. the reason?
<nikolaaa1> Unless you open like 50 programs.
<nikolaaa1> That's a problem, lol'd
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  what's prntscr apart from a key?
<nikolaaa1> Prntscr is a picture taker.
<nikolaaa1> ANd then it uploads it.
<wafflejock> pegred: sorry not familiar with auto-mute
<nikolaaa1> prntscr.com
<kostkon> nikolaaa1, this? http://prntscr.com/
<nikolaaa1> Yes kost.
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  try shutter
<pegred> BluesKaj_ , do you know how to disable auto-mute on terminal?
<nikolaaa1> I'm just installing it using wine.
<nikolaaa1> I'll inform you if it works.
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  you don't need wine, use shutter
<kostkon> nikolaaa1, +1 for shutter
<pegred> oh, I found it
<nikolaaa1> shutter?
<nikolaaa1> Never heard of it?
<pegred> with the up-down buttons it can be enabled/disabled
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  that's why i'm telling you :)
<MonkeyDust> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3099 kB, installed size 16518 kB
<pegred> but still no sound
<kostkon> nikolaaa1, http://shutter-project.org/
<nikolaaa1> Just installed prntscr using wine, works like a charm
<nikolaaa1> No glitches at all.
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  yes, but you need wine for it to run
<nikolaaa1> Yes.
<nikolaaa1> I'll try shutter.
<nikolaaa1> Although, i'm still trying to get a game running on linux.
<nikolaaa1> Using wine.
<nikolaaa1> Followed the tut's no tut's work.
<nikolaaa1> It just says Upgrading Roblox Studio, then it just dissapears.
<jinx__>  Anyway to do a apt-get install of multiple packaxes? I need apache2, java, mysql, phpmyadmin
<nikolaaa1> jinx
<nikolaaa1> apt-get install apache2
<nikolaaa1> apt-get install default-jre
<nikolaaa1> apt0get install mysql
<nikolaaa1> apt-get install phpmyadmin
<jinx__> i know that, but in one line?
<nikolaaa1> you can add &&
<jinx__> ah, okay
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<nikolaaa1> Great shutter is available in the software center.
<nikolaaa1> Monkey, tried nothing.
<nikolaaa1> Doesn't help.
<bekks> nikolaaa1: apt-get install apache2 default-jre mysql phpmyadmin
<nikolaaa1> bekks, what.
<pegred> BluesKaj_ , wafflejock, it worked now!
<pegred> thank you!
<pegred> I think it was the change with MM
<bekks> nikolaaa1: You can specify multiple packages for installation, not just one at a time.
<toni54321> i download chrome from the google site but i cant install it
<nikolaaa1> bekks wouldn't it be easier if apt-get install phpmyadmin && apt-get install apache2 && apt-get install default-jre && apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<nikolaaa1> That's possible right?
<MonkeyDust> toni54321  try chromium-browser from the repos
<nikolaaa1> toni use chromium
<bekks> nikolaaa1: Its possible, but far more compley than a single command.
<pegred> I also did the regular update after that. but the packages seemed not related to sound
<wafflejock> pegred: good deal glad you got it
<nikolaaa1> bekks, ok.
<nikolaaa1> How do you reinstall grub?
<nikolaaa1> I have some problems with it.
<bekks> !grub2 | nikolaaa1
<ubottu> nikolaaa1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pegred> thank you very much again, good night!
<toni54321> ok. is in te software center
<wafflejock> !fixgrub | nikolaaa1
<wafflejock> awe
<MonkeyDust> toni54321  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser (or use the software center)
<nikolaaa1> Nothing showed.
<nikolaaa1> I dont need to use windows .
<nikolaaa1> thing
<bekks> nikolaaa1: Then open the link just given.
<nikolaaa1> ok
<nikolaaa1> So ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported?
<wafflejock> !fixgrub | nikolaaa1
<ubottu> nikolaaa1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wafflejock> I found it
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  only for server
<bekks> nikolaaa1: Only as a server, not as a desktop.
<nikolaaa1> oK WAFFLE, UBOTTU. thanks.
<nikolaaa1> Not as desktop?
<wafflejock> same deal just bothered me :)
<nikolaaa1> I posted something on a forum about 10.04, they all said to me it's not used anymore.
<nikolaaa1> :l
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  it's called !eol
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: yeah 10.04 is way out of date now
<bekks> nikolaaa1: As a desktop, it isnt supported anymore, thats correct.
<nikolaaa1> Ah.
<nikolaaa1> I Have 10.04 installed on my older laptop intel pentuim 3
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: you need to be on 12.04 for LTS till like 2017
<nikolaaa1> And it wont shutdown
<nikolaaa1> waffle, the old laptop doesnt support unity.
<bekks> nikolaaa1: You are using it as a desktop?
<nikolaaa1> Indeed.
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: you can use Xubuntu perhaps
<toni54321> chromium is beter then firefox?
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  then install lxde or xfce or so
<nikolaaa1> Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<bekks> nikolaaa1: Use 12.04, and use another desktop environment rather than unity.
<nikolaaa1> What'ss better?
<kostkon> nikolaaa1, update to 12.04 and install the lubuntu session,  apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> toni54321  better depends on what you prefer
<kostkon> upgrade*
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: yeah XFCE or LXDE, I haven't used the latter it's probably a matter of opinion
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: I think LXDE is slightly "lighter"
<nikolaaa1> Aha.
<nikolaaa1> OK.
<nikolaaa1> Thanks for advice!
<nikolaaa1> Eh this is weird.
<nikolaaa1> I tried installing Envisioneer Express 3.0 installer using wine
<nikolaaa1> THen it just told me.
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  to get an idea: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<nikolaaa1> Cannot finish installation.
<nikolaaa1> SOmeone had this reason?
<wafflejock> MonkeyDust: cool screenshot
<toni54321> monkeydust. i mean if it is faster?
<nikolaaa1> I prefer gnome-2
<nikolaaa1> :L
<nikolaaa1> of all of them.
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  a lot of people do, it's controversial
<nikolaaa1> Wine glitches alot.
<nikolaaa1> Is wine the only windows emulator?
<wafflejock> yeah I've gone KDE but need the system resources to enjoy it I think
<bekks> nikolaaa1: Yes.
<nikolaaa1> great.
<nikolaaa1> Mostly all of the programs i need dont work.
<bekks> nikolaaa1: USe a virtual machine with Windows.
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: emulator yes you can use crossover or use a vm though
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  better use windows, if you use a lot of windows applications
<nikolaaa1> I have dual boot windows 8
<nikolaaa1> But i'm to lazy to reboot everytime.
<nikolaaa1> :l
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: VirtualBox is free and works well for most things for games/graphics though I think I'd want native
<nikolaaa1> I Know
<nikolaaa1> BUt the isos are big
<nikolaaa1> And virtualbox is kinda big
<nikolaaa1> ANd i have a slow internet.
<nikolaaa1> so i dont think it's gonna work well.
<ben_xyzzy> If I was to link a pastebin of a really short bit of bash script, and asked a really simple question, would you answer that?
<nikolaaa1> Although virtualbox lags.
<bekks> nikolaaa1: It is pretty small, and even faster than vmware workstation.
<MonkeyDust> ben_xyzzy  if it's ubuntu related
<wafflejock> nikolaaa1: yeah I have windoze on my desktop and in a VM on my laptop, so AAA games I can play on the desktop and work on the laptop
<toni54321> i have dual boot ubuntu 13.10 and windows 7. when i start the machine show me thw grub menu. is normal?
<jrib> ben_xyzzy: post it and find out.  If it doesn't belong here, we'll tell you :)
<nikolaaa1> toni yes it is normal
<nikolaaa1> It's ubuntus grub loader.
<nikolaaa1> Bootloader.
<nikolaaa1> Anyway i'm going to
<toni54321> i have dual boot ubuntu 13.10 and windows 7. when i start the machine show me the grub menu. is normal?
<nikolaaa1> Bye everyone.
<wafflejock> toni54321: yes without this you would have no way to choose which OS
<wafflejock> bye nikolaaa1
<toni54321> ok
<so__> hi, it's possible to ask the command "play" to read all files in folder?
<gordonjcp> so__: for i in *.ogg; do play $i; done
<craig> Can anyone help me find the dconf-tool it is missing from my repos
<ben_xyzzy> MonkeyOust / jrib: I guess it's pure bash... My question is in the comments on the right anyhow: http://ideone.com/7JFdpR
<so__> sorry i'm french can you develop you'r phrase
<so__> i use play with i?
<ben_xyzzy> jrib: Do you think it's beyond the remit of Ubuntu?
<craig> Can anyone help me find the dconf-tool it is missing from my repos and not listed in unity and when I try and type the install in terminal it says can not find.
<craig> Or point me in the direction of another tool to use like it?
<hello_> Hey, does anyone know how I could make v4l2ucp (webcam settings)'s option “Exposure, Auto Priority” persistent on reboot?
<UNK_SYN_ACK> hahah @ wafflejock
<UNK_SYN_ACK> old-skool xkcd
<UNK_SYN_ACK> i think we have the same kind of humour
<UNK_SYN_ACK> i once almost choked on coffe when i typed  "git ass" instead of "git add"
<jrib> ben_xyzzy: this is a question for #bash
<ben_xyzzy> jrib: ah OK cheers
<MrJerome> How would I type this option for a command (from the --help):   -c <path>|<file>
<MrJerome> does it mean <path> OR <file>?
<Superdawg> MrJerome: without any context, I'd say that it meant path *or* file, yes.
<wafflejock> UNK_SYN_ACK: haha nice
<Hooper> Hi Mates.  Can somone give me a bit of a hand with a networking issue?
<wafflejock> UNK_SYN_ACK: death by immature humor :)
<MrJerome> It's to set the directory where php looks for php.ini
<MrJerome> I'd like it to look in /etc/
<UNK_SYN_ACK> haha indeed
<wafflejock> !ask | Hooper
<ubottu> Hooper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hooper> cheers ubottu
<craig> Can anyone help me find the dconf-tool it is missing from my repos and not listed in unity and when I try and type the install in terminal it says can not find.
<wafflejock> MrJerome: I don't think there's one answer to that it depends on the command you're using
<wafflejock> craig: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/dconf-tools/
<kostkon> !find dconf-tool
<ubottu> Found: dconf-tools
<MrJerome> wafflejock: it's to set the dir where php looks for php.ini ... php -c <path>|<file>
<wafflejock> !info dconf-tools
<ubottu> dconf-tools (source: d-conf): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.16.1-1 (saucy), package size 12 kB, installed size 43 kB
<eHAPPY> somehow one of my ubuntu vms ran out of disk space...no idea where it went; suggestions to find culprit?
<puff> In unity, how do I alt-tab to a specific firefox or chrome window?
<kostkon> eHAPPY, check the filesizes of your logs in /var/log
<wafflejock> MrJerome:  -c <path>|<file> Look for php.ini file in this directory
<wafflejock> MrJerome: http://www.php.net/manual/en/features.commandline.options.php
<Hooper> Hi Mates.  Ubuntu 12.04 networking issue.  Host can ping other hosts on the same network segment but not the gateway (and obviously nothing past the gateway).  interfaces / routing table can be found here - http://pastebin.com/44inw7Fs  Other hosts on the same network segment can ping the gateway.
<wafflejock> MrJerome: appears it can be either the file itself or the directory with the file in it
<eHAPPY> kostkon not it :(
<MrJerome> puff: alt-tab and keep it over chrome and it will expand to show the different windows
<zotta_> I am trying to run 2 instances of firefox with different profiles
<kostkon> eHAPPY, ok
<craig> wafflejock: thanks I found that link but when I click on the download I get a pop up for selecting a porgram to run it and I am not sure what to use or where to find it very noob to ubuntu only been running a couple of months :)
<eHAPPY> kostkon is ther a way to list just like top 10 for with the du command?
<zotta_> the solution i cam up with so far is "sux"
<zotta_> but videos don't play when i use that
<wafflejock> craig: hmm strange it should start up the software center directly I believe
<kostkon> eHAPPY, can't help you on that maybe someone else will
<zotta_> why is that and how can i get it to work
<craig> that is what I would think but it does not LOL
<wafflejock> craig: can you run lsb_release -a in the terminal to get your exact version
<MrJerome> thanks wafflejock i'll read up a bit
<wafflejock> MrJerome: sure thing it definitely varies program to program since whoever wrote it has to parse those arguments and do the "right thing" but you should be able to find it in the PHP docs they're pretty decent
<craig> 12.04.3
<craig> LTS
<wafflejock> craig: it looks like dconf-tools just installs dconf-editor and dconf-cli
<puff> MrJerome: Thanks.  There doesn't seem to be a gnome menubar anymore.
<wafflejock> craig: perhaps you can just install those two separately
<wafflejock> craig: on the link I dropped "This package is a transitional package installing dconf-cli and dconf-editor, it can safely be removed"
<wafflejock> craig: sudo apt-get install dconf-editor dconf-cli
<craig> wafeljack: that is what I tried from the software store it does not show and form the terminal it can not be found:(
<Hooper> any help friends?
<osubuntu> dd if=/dev/sda6 of=backup.image
<craig> wafflejack: Reading package lists... Done
<craig> Building dependency tree
<craig> Reading state information... Done
<craig> E: Unable to locate package dconf-editor
<craig> E: Unable to locate package dconf-cli
<osubuntu> it looks like dd is convinient backup tool after shrinking the partition
<craig> sorry did not know it would put it her in multi line
<Ashley2> HI!
<osubuntu> !pastebin | craig
<ubottu> craig: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wafflejock> Hooper: is the gateway handling DHCP as well?
<onetinsoldier> hi all. i was wondering if someone might be able to help me get compositing working? do i need to have a /dev/dri/card0 for it to work? i have an error for that(no such file or directory) in my Xorg.log file
<Hooper> wafflejock, no.  Gateway is not doing DHCP.  IP addresses are all staticly assigned.
<osubuntu> Give Xorg permission for that
<craig> Sorry I did not know it was going ot do that try no tto it again
<wafflejock> craig: try a sudo apt-get update
<wafflejock> then do the install lines again to see if you get the same
<osubuntu> onetinsoldier, before that please check whether there is /dev/dri/card0 or not
<osubuntu> check the existence
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: no, i've checked it before, not there
<wafflejock> craig: during sudo apt-get update it will check all your repos from the /etc/apt/sources.list and get an updates for package listings
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: suppsoed to be created by udev from what I've read
<craig> Yeah I ran that about a hour ago and running agina see if ther is anything new :) thanks
<wafflejock> craig: if the package is in one of those repos then it should be able to download and install it for you so beyond that I'm lost
<craig> Still very much noob in linux :)
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: ls -lh /dev/dri; ls: cannot access /dev/dri: No such file or directory
<osubuntu> lalala
<craig> Love linux so much better then windows jsut have to get through the change in methods :)
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: same for /dev/dri/card0... no such file or dir
<osubuntu> hmm
<osubuntu> so ls /dev/dri/card0 = No such file or directory?
<wafflejock> Hooper: can you describe the network infrastructure a bit like are other machines hooked up through the same switch as the problematic machine
<osubuntu> then you have no video card or no appropriate driver
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: correct. btw, i'm using testing/trusty
<osubuntu> onetinsoldier, Type lspci -nn | grep VGA
<osubuntu> for some cases, also type lspci -nn | grep Display
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: and the fglrx driver
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850] [1002:6819]
<osubuntu> onetinsoldier, And what about lspci -nn | grep Display?
<osubuntu> If there is nothing,
<onetinsoldier> nothing
<wafflejock> Hooper: basically an autosensing network switch will establish the appropriate settings for a port and save the IP for a port in it's tables once a packet is sent with a source IP set on that port, so messages can be routed by a switch without ever making their way out to the gateway, so that part makes sense
<Hooper> wafflejock: Sure.  All the machines are virtualized on VMWare ESXi 4.  Connected to a layer 3 switch which then routes to the rest of the network.  There is 5 other hosts all on that 10.101.235.0/24 network segment (and on the VMWare host) and all have full connectivity, except this one box.  All are configured exactly the same, infact I pulled the /etc/network/interface file off one and used
<Hooper> that (Except for cahnging the IP).
<osubuntu> Try using open-source drivers instead of fglrx
<osubuntu> sudo apt-get purge fglrx would switch to open-source drivers
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: roger that. i was hoping to get it working with the fglrx driver. but thank you!
<osubuntu> Or you have another option
<osubuntu> You may install driver in the official catalyst homepage
<Ben64> osubuntu: you shouldn't recommend that here
<osubuntu> onetinsoldier, Or you may type "fglrxinfo" if you want to know where the graphics is detected correctly.
<wafflejock> Hooper: any difference in the OS versions?
<Hooper> wafflejock: I don't think so.  Give me 2 seconds to check.
<Ben64> onetinsoldier: if you're on trusty, support is in #ubuntu+1
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: i thought about that, but was also thinking that probably wouldn't make any difference. i am using testing/trusty and so it should be the latest. also thought it's probably be best to use the fglrx driver packaged by ubuntu, even though it is third party proprietary driver
<Hooper> wafflejock: no.  All hosts are Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<onetinsoldier> Ben64: roger. i'll try there. thanks
<craig> wafflejock: just run sudo apt-get update && sodu apt-get upgrade and the run the command for install of the tols and still getting the same thing but thanks for the effort
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: No protocol specified... Error: unable to open display (null)
<wafflejock> craig: sure thing hope you can find a way to get your issue sorted you may want to look at other tools that let you do whatever your end goal is too perhaps Unity
<wafflejock> *Unity Tweak or something
<sian> i need some help, ubuntu isn't recognizing my external hdd but my windows machine is(it is NTFS), the catch is that I know it has some bad sectors, what tool can I use to fix(or ignore) bad sectors in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> osubuntu: thank you for trying :)
<wafflejock> sian: you want to use ntfs tools in windows not linux most likely
<wafflejock> sian: fsck doesn't really do much in the way of fixing ntfs it just marks the drive to be checked by windows essentially
<craig> wafflejock: Well my end goal is to white list applications so they show in the system tray when running.
<sian> wafflejock, ok, thanks. And I'm know i'm being of toppic, but any tool you can recommend for window$?
<wafflejock> sian: I always just used chkdsk (built in) but there may be better alternatives
<sian> wafflejock, ok, thanks
<wafflejock> Hooper: not sure what to tell yah, so you can ping between devices on that network segment and you can ping to the gateway from other devices on that segment but you cannot from this one machine, I wonder if there's somehow an IP conflict and the gateway isn't responding to the correct machine?
<Hooper> wafflejock: I thought that too, so I moved the host to a new IP on the same network segment, same issue.  Its got me stumped.  I can only assume that the network stack is corrupted or something.
<wafflejock> Hooper: yeah I mean I would start looking into some trace tools to see if you can get any more info or possibly even use Wireshark (whatever it's called now) or something of that nature
#ubuntu 2013-12-14
<Jeruvy> wafflejock ya wireshark will work.
<dondopa> How canI edit mp4 files that have quicktime as the container?
<Hooper> wafflejock: I'm about to build up another VM to see if I can replicate the problem.  Thanks for your help wafflejock, I apprecate it mate.
<wafflejock> Hooper: yup sorry we couldn't get it resolved but good luck thanks for being detailed and patient anyhow
<Jeruvy> dondopa you can convert them to a supported format for whatever software you choose, but iMovie is your best bet if you wantto stick with the QT containor.
<dondopa> Could I use Mkvmerge to mux it to mkv, add inthe metadata and then rename it to mp4 backagain?
<Jeruvy> dondopa sure, but you wouldn't be able to change it back, and if you use mkv, I don't see why you'd want to.  Again you could convert it back.
<KingSphinx> Okay, so I've installed 13.10, and while Skype is functional, it's using the default Cleanlooks theme instead of Ambiance. Normally, I'd just install ia32-libs-multiarch to fix that, but it seems that ia32-libs-multiarch is no longer available. Any ideas as to what package I'd need to get Skype to follow the desktop GTK theme?
<benbro1> is it possible to run X program on a server and make a screencast automatically?
<wafflejock> benbro1: not sure what you  mean by screen cast vokoscreen is good for capturing the screen if you need to remotely view it you can export the display or you can use VNC/SSH to connect
<circ-user-GY9W8> I am after some help with replacing a fault harddisk that is apart of a ZFS RAIDZ pool. can anyone help?
<benbro1> wafflejock: I want a script that starts LibreOffice, start screen capture, do several steps in LibreOffice and stop the screen capture
<wafflejock> benbro1: nope no idea how to automate that sorry
<CaptinKit> Hi. is the command "ls b*" going recursive into directories a ubuntu thing?
<hitsujiTMO> CaptinKit: you need to add the -R flag for recursive listing
<CaptinKit> well when I do "ls b*" it goes into subdirs showing me files... which I HATE... I want juts b files in the current dir
<circ-user-GY9W8> I am after some help with replacing a fault harddisk that is apart of a ZFS RAIDZ pool. can anyone help?
<edmon> Why would my USB 2.0 controller quit working after 7 months of error free, perfect use. I have not changed absolutely ANYTHING.
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: it died maybe. is it showing up in lsusb?
<edmon> hitsujiTMO: No, its just quit working. The system is on a UPS. Everything else on the computer is fine. The computer is not full of dust or anything.
<edmon> I've reseated it. Shutdown completely , rebooted several times. Reseated the RAM just in case.
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: define 'quit working'. does it show up at all for lsusb?
<edmon> hitsujiTMO: Not it doesnt show up in lsusb.  The device doesnt appear in lspci
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: then it's probably dead. is it the usb host controller itself?
<edmon> hitsujiTMO: its an ad-in  NEC PCI usb2.0 card.  It was only ever hooked up to a USB webcam for a security recording
<edmon> the HOST usb 1.1 was disabled in bios
<onetinsoldier> CaptinKit: you ever use the 'find' command?
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: if the card is not showing up in lspci then you can take it that its dead. you may find more info on what the problem is in dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: if it was a software issue(driver or what not) a reference would still show up in lspci
<edmon> hitsujiTMO: How would it die? It doesnt make any sense, In 15 years i've never seen a simple PCI card just die for no reason
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: Devices aren't indestructible. Hardware dies along with everything else. Some things live beyond their expected lifetimes, some things dies the day you get it.
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: have a look in dmesg for any hint to see if its not a hardware issue. can you pastebin the output of lspci so i can make sure there's nothing of interest there
<edmon> hitsujiTMO: I could later.  It just seems so fishy.
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: if this is an older machine, there may be a way of disabling pci slots in the bios. Since you say its on a UPS i'd probably rule out a dead cmos battery resetting the bios info being the problem
<hitsujiTMO> edmon: although, wouldn't hurt to check the time in the bios at least
<edmon> hitsujiTMO: Not a bad idea, the cmos battery
<edmon> hitsujiTMO: I'll keep you updated, bbl
<uBUXUBu> whats goin on
<uBUXUBu> how in the heck did mint and debian get ahead of ubuntu on distro watch?
<crBenLubar> I have a debian server in my house (headless) and I want to install ubuntu on it. Is there a way I can do that without burning a cd and finding a spare keyboard/monitor?
<Beldar> !ot | uBUXUBu
<ubottu> uBUXUBu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Beldar> uBUXUBu, this is support not chant
<krabador> how can i set only nvidia ad main card
<krabador> on bumblebee?
<Beldar> chat*
<crBenLubar> is it possible to install ubuntu over ssh?
<wafflejock> crBenLubar: you need an OS already installed running SSH to connect via SSH
<crBenLubar> yes, I have debian
<universal> whats the difference between plasma-desktop and kde-plasma-desktop ?
<wafflejock> crBenLubar: no as far as I know you can't do this I don't see how you would maintain the connection during installation
<crBenLubar> :/
<universal> whats the difference between plasma-desktop and kde-plasma-desktop ? I want to install kde on ubuntu
<bekks> universal: Just install kubuntu-desktop
<universal> bekks: theres another package kde-full and kubuntu-full ?
<fengshaun> hi all, I can't boot the ubuntu live cd and I suspect it's the nouveau driver.  I have added "nomodeset" to kernel line, but it just kicks me into commandline and startx is not available for some reason.
<fengshaun> how can I boot into gui without nouveau on the live cd?
<john_doe_jr> how do I determine the private and public IP address of an Ubuntu server?
<bekks> john_doe_jr: is the server located at your home?
<universal> how to download repository so as to make local mirror ?
<bekks> universal: you dont want to mirror more than 31.000 packages, dont you? ;) You can use apt-mirror
<john_doe_jr> bekks: nope it's an ssh server
<john_doe_jr> @ work
<john_doe_jr> ..I just don't know how to log into it but I need to do some work this week
<bekks> john_doe_jr: being at work, use: ssh username@internal-ip-adress
<john_doe_jr> bekks…right but I'm @ home
<universal> yes, not all, I want to download select packages only, but how to download select packages and all their dependencies that too in same order like they are maintained in repository like release, release-security, etc and its components main restricted etc
<bekks> john_doe_jr: then you have to ask your network admin on how to access that server from home.
<universal> bekks: ^^\
<bekks> universal: by using apt-mirror and configuring it to dont mirror everything.
<universal> hmm
<universal> is it possible that it will download a particular package and at the same time all of its dependencies like if I download flashplugin-installler then it will automatically download libnsprxx.deb and also the original flash tarballl and make their folders like in repos?
<universal> bekks: also what about debmirror ?
<fengshaun> any way to bypass nouveau on the way to the desktop on the live cd?
<john_doe_jr> bekks: well, i have access to my work…I use team viewer…how do i determine what ports are open on the sshd server?
<universal> !info nouveau
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in saucy
<bekks> john_doe_jr: The only port needed for ssh is port 22.
<bekks> john_doe_jr: ssh user@ip-address
<universal> fengshaun: whats nouveau ?
<bekks> !ssh | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<john_doe_jr> bekks: my problem is that I don't think he used default port 22…how would I determine what port
<wafflejock> john_doe_jr: do you can use nmap to scan what ports are open if you know the hostname or IP address
<bekks> john_doe_jr: you should ask the admin of that server. there are ways to hide open ports from discovery while leaving them usable.
<fengshaun> universal: the open source video driver
<universal> ok
<john_doe_jr> bekks: would I need access to the router or the server?
<bekks> john_doe_jr: No. You would need to talk to the admin before starting intruding the network.
<AphelionZ> Is somebody here that can talk me through some wireless troubleshooting on my HP envy?
<AphelionZ> its rllllllllllllllllly frustrating
<AphelionZ> wlan0 isnt even showing up, hardware switch makes no difference
<AphelionZ> modprobe wl doesnt recognize wl as a module
<Beldar> !wifi | AphelionZ
<ubottu> AphelionZ: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bekks> AphelionZ: your wifi interface doesnt have to have the name wlan0 necessarily.
<bekks> AphelionZ: according to sudo ifconfig -a; which interfaces do you see?
<AphelionZ> bekks: http://pastie.org/private/ihvgyfngp3pajzx9og3tq
<AphelionZ> bekks: tried modprobe ath9k, nuthin
<lucasredsn0w> md_5, ?
<lucasredsn0w> md_5, glad to see  you there
<AphelionZ> ugh
<itmustbejj> Does anyone have a good solution for Sandy Bridge screen tearing? I've tried the sna TearFree option but it doesn't seem to be working
<lucasredsn0w> md_5, how is essentials' development going on in CB1.7?
<md_5> why dafaq would you ask me that here
<lucasredsn0w> okay I will ask in #essentials
<lucasredsn0w> md_5, oh I ask in the wrong server
<lucasredsn0w> Sorry for that
<fengshaun> what is the kernel boot line to use vesa instead of nouveau?
<dunpeal> Hi. I downloaded an Ubuntu .deb packages. When I try to install it with `dpkg -i somepack.deb`, it fails due to missing dependencies. How do I make it install those dependencies, so it actually will install
<dunpeal> ?
<jrib> dunpeal: are you sure this deb is for your ubuntu version?  If so, use gdebi
<mr2-murci> Hi guys
<mr2-murci> I was wondering, what is the best dvd ripping tool? I've tried Acidrip but it doesn't seem to work for me :(
<nurupo> can someone help me fix wlan?
<nurupo> it doesn't seem to get an ip assigned by a router
<nurupo> here are ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces https://gist.github.com/nurupo/7bccdff3af1c708a6982
<jinx___> Hi guys, tryingto update java. I installed java via defaultjdk or something. May I get some help? We need java 7
<phaedra> jinx__: pull up a terminal and type 'java -version' without quotes to see the version installed
<thumbee> hi. lost and looking for channel related to MS Excel
<thumbee> :s
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how should I install teamviewer? Is there any better solution?
<alesan> hi what do I need to have to mount NFS on u buntu?????
<mojtaba> I have problem in installing teamviewer on ubuntu 64bit.
<mojtaba> Please help
<jrib> mojtaba: how are you trying?
<mojtaba> jrib: sudo dpkg -i Downloads/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<jrib> mojtaba: and?
<mojtaba> jrib: (Reading database ... 557613 files and directories currently installed.)
<mojtaba> Preparing to replace teamviewer 9.0.24147 (using .../teamviewer_linux_x64.deb) ...
<mojtaba> Unpacking replacement teamviewer ...
<mojtaba> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of teamviewer:
<mojtaba>  teamviewer depends on lib32asound2; however:
<mojtaba>   Package lib32asound2 is not installed.
<mojtaba>  teamviewer depends on lib32z1; however:
<FloodBot1> mojtaba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> mojtaba: use their multi-arch package
<mojtaba> jrib: what is multi-arch package?
<jrib> mojtaba: where did you get the deb you are currently using?
<mojtaba> jrib: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<jrib> mojtaba: look for "multi-arch" on that page
<mojtaba> jrib: you mean 32bit?
<jrib> mojtaba: i mean "multiarch"
<mojtaba> jrib: it says 32/multiarch
<jrib> mojtaba: yes
<mojtaba> jrib: my system is 64 bit. Do you know why it is not working?
<jrib> mojtaba: that is the one you want.  Make sure you have multi-arch enabled
<mojtaba> jrib: how should I check if it is enabled or not?
<jrib> mojtaba: because their 64 bit package is for ubuntu's old way of doing multi-arch.  It's not really 64bit anyway.  so you should use their multiarch package
<jrib> mojtaba: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<mojtaba> jrib: thank you. let me check that.
<ProSoundGuy> can someone help me with a program that is supposed to be built for ubuntu but I can't get to start following the instructions?
<jrib> !details | ProSoundGuy
<ubottu> ProSoundGuy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ProSoundGuy> I'm running LXLE a lubuntu respin, I have a DVR recorder and the vendor sent me a client software application for my system. There are executables in the top level of the program and the read me say run the PSSinit file and start the program
<ProSoundGuy> it's really bad instructions and it does nothing but return an error that the program does not exist
<onetinsoldier> ProSoundGuy: how exactly did you try and start/run the program?
<ProSoundGuy> let me find the read me file really fast and tell you what I did
<ProSoundGuy> I followed it word for word
<onetinsoldier> ProSoundGuy: did you go into the directory where the program exists and then do...  ./program  ...?
<ProSoundGuy> yes I tried it in my desktop from gnome commander and on the CLI with sudo
<onetinsoldier> if you do an "ls -a" command in that directory, does the program show up as executable?
<ProSoundGuy> yes
<ProSoundGuy> I did that
<onetinsoldier> eer, i meant "ls -l", but okay
<mojtaba> jrib: Teamviewer runs with wine?
<jrib> mojtaba: idk.  I'm not sure why you are asking that though. Install the multiarch deb package they provide.
<onetinsoldier> ProSoundGuy: okay, what is the error message? do you know how to copy and paste from your console?
<ProSoundGuy> getting it for you now
<mojtaba> jrib: It just shows wine windows while installing
<jrib> mojtaba: what did you download?
<ProSoundGuy> clear
<ProSoundGuy> oops
<ProSoundGuy> lol
<onetinsoldier> lol
<mojtaba> jrib: 32/multiarch
<jrib> mojtaba: what is the name of the file?
<mojtaba> jrib: teamviewer_linux.deb
<jrib> mojtaba: i guess it's possible they use wine, I don't know
<mojtaba> jrib: Do you use teamviewer? or is there a better way?
<jrib> mojtaba: i don't use teamview.  A better way for what?
<mojtaba> jrib: for remote connection.
<jrib> !vnc | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mojtaba> jrib: thanks a million.
<ProSoundGuy> Failed to execute child process "/home/mjbaker/Desktop/tmp/PSS-SUSE-UBUNTU-4.04.2.T.101206-LINUX/General_PSS_Suse_Eng_IS_V4.04.2.T.101206/PSSClient/InitPSS" (No such file or directory)
<onetinsoldier> ProSoundGuy: don't think i know how to help with that. have you tried running without using 'sudo'?
<ProSoundGuy> yes
<daz646> buntu
<ProSoundGuy> if I send you a link where I downloaded could you look at it?
<onetinsoldier> ProSoundGuy: okay. but i doubt if i could figure out what's wrong. but sure
<joelteon> is it possible to make upstart more forgiving about restarting jobs that haven't been loaded yet
<bkuberek> hello!
<bkuberek> apt-get OR aptitude ??
 * bkuberek hopes not to start a flame war
 * nurupo solved
<ubuntutis> anybody know wheres the location of the dash shortcuts
<user1231> hm
<user1231> #
<ResQue> what does the ls color red with black background mean?
<ResQue> red text and black background
<Fw73> How to save brightness settings in ubuntu
<leptone_> since upgrading my system to 13.10 im experiencing serious lag. can someone please help me out?
<ResQue> what does the ls color red text with black background mean?
<engest> ResQue, it can mean it is a link to a file that does not exist.
<engest> leptone_, what kind of lag?  Window manager effects? What does the System Monitor tell you about what your processor usage is at?
<leptone_> engest, applications take forever to open, still waiting on system monitor... i was editing a spread sheet in libre and there is serious lag like when i click a cell to edit it
<leptone_> right now system monitor shows almost no cpu load
<leptone_> when i opened firefox compiz jumped to 18%
<Kamuela> Is there a better graphics driver for Intel HD 4600 on 13.10?
<Kamuela> I have some issues that are intermittent and weird. And I don't feel like they are good for my laptop's display either lol
<engest> leptone_, perhaps it is a GPU-based issue.  Anything interesting from the dmesg command in a terminal.  Maybe the kernel has something to say.
<Fw73> (Fw73) How to save brightness settings in ubuntu
<leptone_> just times it on my cell phone stop watch from clicking on rhythmbox in the doc  to application opening was exactly 27.15 seconds. thats insane right?!
<leptone_> engest, ^
<engest> leptone_, i have a noticeable lag using the Gnome desktop after a while or after waking from sleep, gnome_shell process seems to have a problem for me.
<Fw73>  (Fw73) How to save brightness settings in ubuntu
<engest> leptone_, yes, that is definitely a problem... unless you are running a P4 with 512MB of RAM... which I am guess you are not. :)
<Kamuela> I'll have to brb. Kernel update
<leptone_> engest, ok looks like im getting some errors
<leptone_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6570482/
<leptone_> engest, any ideas on what i should do?
<engest> leptone_, was just looking up Macbook Pro and 13.10
<leptone_> oh sry to nag
<engest> leptone_, no worries, I am sure you are eager to get it going.  Looks like the Ubuntu Macbook Pro community page is not updated for 13.10 yet.
<leptone_> :/
<leptone_> should i go back to 13.04
<leptone_> ?
<engest> leptone_, If 13.04 works for it, then I would if I were you.  I have not experienced enough of a difference in 13.10 to make it worth any migration trouble.
<leptone_> i was getting the same lag on 13.04
<leptone_> but i didnt test it 4 long
<leptone_> the goal was to go to 13.10 from the start and i thought maybe the issue would get resolved in the upgrade
<engest> leptone_, ahh I see.  Usually Ubuntu comes out of the gate pretty snappy feeling.
<leptone_> the last line of dmesg was:  Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<leptone_> should i try a sudo apt-get install nss-hostname
<leptone_> ?
<engest> leptone_, there is no such package by that name
<leptone_> lol idk
<leptone_> im an uber noob
<engest> leptone_, I guess I would be surprised if that was the culprit, anyway.  Other have had that message without issues. But I do not know anything about it beyond that.
<leptone_> ok
<engest> leptone_, no worries... you have it running on a Mac, so that is something... at least it was an accomplishment the last time I installed it on a Mac.
<leptone_> any ideas about this error: ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address
<engest> leptone_, off the cuff, I am going to guess it is a graphics driver issue.
<dsuhd> what is the minimum recommended HD space one should use ubuntu 12.04 on?
<leptone_> yeah im think ur right
<engest> leptone_, my off the cuff message was an overal thought, not in reference to that last message you sent.
<leptone_> which is weird bc my card is supported and there is a proprietary driver
<engest> leptone_, it looks like people have had to work to get some things working on a Macbook pro for wireless.
<leptone_> yeah i read that ppl expirenced wifi speed problems but so far my has been reasonable
<leptone_> just the system speed is painful
<engest> leptone_, I would be of more help if I actually had a Macbook Pro, which would be nice, but I have pretty crap hardware. :)
<engest> leptone_, I would Google "Install Ubuntu 13.10 on Macbook Pro" and see what rabbit hole it leads you down.
<dsuhd> would 30gb hd be enough to rub ubunto 12.04
<zykotick9> !requirements | dsuhd
<ubottu> dsuhd: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<leptone_> ok ill give that a try.
<leptone_> thx
<engest> leptone_, best luck to ya
<engest> dsuhd, yes
<dsuhd> zykotick9: link does not work
<dsuhd> ok
<zykotick9> dsuhd: 5GB is MINIMUM for ubuntu (should be higher really) - 30GB should be fine
<dsuhd> ok
<zykotick9> dsuhd: that link works here?!?
<dsuhd> zykotick9: strange
<dsuhd> maybe freenode is stripping the script
<FuuqUmist> does the newest ubuntu version use the latest linux kernel or an older long term release one?
<Stanley00> !info linux | FuuqUmist
<ubottu> FuuqUmist: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.14.15 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<varunendra> FuuqUmist, it doesn't use the latest by default, but you can easily install it if you wish
<FuuqUmist> oh so the newest version uses 3.11 and the ubuntu LTS uses 3.2
<raub> How do I set pen pressure in gimp in 13.04 in a X61?
<varunendra> FuuqUmist, the LTS also has "Point Releases". And the point release uses a newer kernel. For example, 12.04.3 uses kernel 3.8..
<raub> Its tablet thingie is supposed ot be wacom
<FuuqUmist> linux kernal 3.8 is no longer supported
<raub> FuuqUmist: lovely
<varunendra> FuuqUmist, probably #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for this discussion :)
<FuuqUmist> by the linux developers at least, i'm not sure about ubuntu developers
<varunendra> leptone_, just saw your dmesg. The error messages about "wl" driver may be harmless, but this driver may *sometimes* make the system slow. Did you install it recently?
<leptone_> varunendra, did i install the driver recently?
<leptone_> i honestly dont know
<leptone_> i dont think so tho
<leptone_> theyve always been there in the 'additional driver'
<Ari-Yang> leptone_: what driver? just curious....
<leptone_> Ari-Yang, the nvidia proprietary driver that has the number 319 in it
<saliak> Has anyone successfully setup Darwin Calendar Server for a group?  I'm having a hell of a time finding any documentation on how to configure it, or any help getting around some basic SSL (i think) issues.
<varunendra> leptone_, I got disconnected. Did you get my last msg about lspci ?
<Blunder> Good afternoon - I'd like to change the menu buttons to the right side instead of the left. How can I do this?
<leptone_> varunendra, no i didnt
<Blunder> Running v13.10
<varunendra> leptone_, if you followed any prompt from "Additional Drivers" application, it might have done it. By the way, what is your wireless card? (output of : lspci -nn | grep 0280)
<leptone_> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4353] (rev 01)
<varunendra> Blunder, somewhere in the dconf settings, I don't remember where (will have to look again)
<JesperHead> Blunder: quick google search, hope this is what your looking for: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/tag/move-window-buttons/
<Blunder> Varunendra, thanks.
<Blunder> JesperHead, I'll have a look, thank you.
<varunendra> Blunder, org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences> Button-layout. Use "dconf Editor" to edit the setting.
<JesperHead> Blunder: Thank varunendra, the dconf keyword is was pulled it up
<ryannathans> every time i boot any edition or varient of any linux i can find, this happens: http://i.imgur.com/SF6tPUs.jpg what does it mean
<JesperHead> is what pulled it up*
<varunendra> leptone_, your wireless card is supported by all three variants of the broadcom drivers (wl(sta), b43 and brcmsmac). Most of us prefer b43 over the sta driver that you are currently using. Wanna try that?
<JesperHead> OK Folks, who needs a hearty *schadenfreude* powered laugh? Just tried to install steamOS without setting up a sep partition. Chose the advanced options and blindly clicked through, continuously thinking "nah they have to have a partition manager as a part of their setup". Well my windows partition is now gone, as well as all my work-related software.
<Guest13953> I want the terminal they use in the movie Alien
<varunendra> JesperHead, you have my full sympathy :P
<varunendra> JesperHead, is it just lost or overwritten?
<Blunder> Varunendra and JesperHead, thanks for that. Worked a treat :D
<varunendra> Blunder, welcome :)
<JesperHead> varunendra: toasted. Mounted the disk back up in my already existing ubuntu partition (the one im in right now) and everything that once was is no more.
<JesperHead> Blunder: hey im pretty dumb at this stuff so thanks for asking a question I could help with.
<penang> why screen command is terminating with [screen is terminating] in my ubuntu?
<jennie> I followed this guide http://goo.gl/GJGV8J t create ftp server but when from browser I am trying to access it , it is giving error 'incorrect login' please help
<duoi> JesperHead, that's really messed up, and essentially my nightmare.
<ChronicLlama> how would i go about burning a dvd image to a dvd? i only have 4.7gb disks, and im on linux Eos
<varunendra> JesperHead, too bad :( It is then overwritten I guess. Though you should still give "testdisk" a shot if you wish to try recovering some or all of it.
<ChronicLlama> also its a Crt style tv with a dvd unit so i dont need hd right?
<JesperHead> varunendra: definitely. I'm unfamiliar with the application. Should I run it any particular way?
<Blunder> Really starting to dig Ubuntu. One step closer to maybe getting rid of Windows entirely - now if all my games will work..
<varunendra> JesperHead, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<leptone_> varunendra, ah sure. but the issue isnt with internet speed
<leptone_> its the speed of my system
<JesperHead> ty
<varunendra> leptone_, it may be a gamble, mostly beneficial though. You'd have to install the proprietary firmware if you wish to try the "b43" driver (sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree), and purge the sta driver (sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source). But it would help only if the wl driver is indeed causing the trouble. I don't know a way to verify that, apart from trying a different driver ;)
<john2x_> is it possible for someone on the same local network to connect to a running http dev server on my machine? e.g. I'm running localhost:8080 as a web dev server, and my friend can open it in his browser in another machine
<mark5242> f
<leptone_> varunendra, ok ill try those commands now
<varunendra> leptone_, you may wish to purge the sta first, as activating both drivers at the same time may cause system freeze. You may also have to reboot as sometimes the wl driver doesn't get unloaded easily.
<leptone_> well i did it our of order :/ but it didnt freeze!
<leptone_> imma try a reboot c ya in a bit
<Guest31272> Just tried comparing Nouveau to Nvidia 304-updates.  Althought I can now play DOTA2 with Nvidia 304, the OS loses some of its eyecandy that Nouveau gives
<Guest31272> its quite noticeable
<JesperHead> oh god please help me find a digital download of windows7. Everything on MS is win8 now. Dont tell me its too late
<cfhowlett> JesperHead: this really isn't the windows support channel ...
<JesperHead> cfhowlett: sure isn't.
<varunendra> I doubt God would be interested in helping with that :P Probably ##windows would be
<Guest31272> Gods a busy Entity
<cfhowlett> god don't use windows ...
<Danato> lol
<DuncanNZ> what kind of figure are you predicting for the end of the year? and do you think christmas will have any effect on the market?
<Guest31272> I think he does lol
<Guest31272> 0.0 ==> "he"
<DuncanNZ> oh sorry wrong channel^^ lol
<JoFo> Hello
<cfhowlett> JoFo: greetings
<leptone_> varunendra, this time it took rhythmbox 32 seconds to open instead of 27
<MeXTuX> I have a laptop with Ubuntu 13.04 installed. Two days ago I tried to login and after typing the password and pressing Enter I was returning to login screen. Today I tried to fix it but now I am getting a initramfs prompt. I used a live CD to boot it and typed sudo fcsk /dev/sda1. This is that output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6570783/ I want to know how to fix this or how to know if the hard drive is damaged. Thanx in advance!
<varunendra> leptone_, like I said - was a 'gamble'. But I'd like to see current output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" and "lsmod".... their pastebin link of course :)
<varunendra> leptone_, it is also super easy to revert to the sta driver if you don't like the native one (although I'd consider it the last resort). Just do : sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ryck> Hi. If I select an entry of Grub2 I get a purple screen. Ubuntu doesn't boot. If I press "c" first - to arrive the grub console - and enter "exit" - to arrive the Grub list again - then I can select an entry and Ubuntu boots. Has anyone an idea what's going on? Or how can I find out it on my own?
<kakakka> hello everyone, i installed e4rat and uninstalled ureadahead, now the problem is that ,i didn't like e4rat, because it disabled plymouth and reinstalled ureadahead  and uninstalled e4rat , now the problem is that ureadahead is not generating pack file , which is necessary for fast boot, and i want to improve boot times
<Guest43741> I'm sorry if this sounds like a totally silly question, yet I've only been using Ubuntu since this morning.
<Romance> is it safe to update openssh to the latest version manually?
<kakakka> how to generate pack file for ureadahead, i tried  sudo ureadahead --force-trace timeout=50   error appeared was no such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> ryck: try to boot an ubuntu in recoverymode maybe
<Guest43741> Do KDE apps work on GNOME, and vice versa?
<varunendra> Guest43741, yes they do
<ryck> lotuspsychje, it's the same. I have to press "c", enter "exit" etc. - then I can start the recovery mode.
<kakakka> Guest43741: they can work but appearance will be  horrible
<kakakka> Guest43741: mainly applications, not widgets
<Guest43741> Is there a reason for the distinction between the two?
<varunendra> although they bring with them a lot of library packages as dependencies..
<lotuspsychje> ryck: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<varunendra> Guest43741, the main difference is 'Feel' and way of working
<kakakka> Guest43741: you can install oxygen-gtk theme in KDE for consistent look of GNOME applications in KDE
<varunendra> Guest43741, I keep using KDE apps frequently, although I use Unity (K3B, Ktorrent, Kolorpaint...)
<Guest43741> The reason I'm asking is because, this morning, I found out how to switch from UNITY to GNOME - I just downloaded a program called Kontact and wasn't sure if it would work.
<kakakka> Guest43741: feel and look of chrome and Firefox and libre office is greatly improved after installing oxygen-gtk theme in KDE
<lotuspsychje> !info kontact
<ubottu> kontact (source: kdepim): integrated application for personal information management. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 288 kB, installed size 784 kB
<kakakka> Guest43741: they will work in GNOME, i have used them
<Guest43741> Thank you for your help, I'll look for that oxygen-gtk program here in a few minutes.
<kakakka> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 656 kB, installed size 1893 kB
<ryck> lotuspsychje, 13.10.
<ryck> lotuspsychje, had no problems with 13.04.
<kakakka> how to troubleshoot ureadahead, i am using ubuntu 12.04
<Guest43741> I'll look for that k3b program, too. Thanks again.
<lotuspsychje> ryck: so if i understand you correct, you cant boot any of your kernel list?
<varunendra> np :)
<lotuspsychje> kakakka: man ureadahead?
<kakakka> lotuspsychje: no, it didn't help me
<kakakka> lotuspsychje: ureadahead is not generating pack file
<ryck> lotuspsychje, yes, not without entering "exit" in the grub console first.
<lotuspsychje> ryck: how about booting one, then update-grub
<kakakka> lotuspsychje: which is necessary to improve boot performance , i tried to generate file , reinstalled, purged , reboot, reinstall, no luck
<lotuspsychje> kakakka: sounds like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/1205482
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1205482 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "/var/lib/ureadahead/pack file never created" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ryck> lotuspsychje, yes, that's working too. But obviously I have to made these after every software update.
<evilbug> how would i mention all files in a directory but ignore all subdirectories via terminal? i know for all files it's dir/*
<ryck> lotuspsychje, do you know (log) files where I can look for what's going on there?
<lotuspsychje> ryck: /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> evilbug: check man ls maybe?
<ryck> lotuspsychje, thx, I will check this the next time after an update.
<ryck> lotuspsychje, but does exists some special boot log files?
<lotuspsychje> ryck: im still on 13.04 and will wait for 14.04 (skipping 13.10)
<ryck> lotuspsychje, why? 13.10 runs very well on my Zenbook (better then 13.04).
<ryck> lotuspsychje, except for that grub error ...
<evilbug> lotuspsychje: :( ok.
<lotuspsychje> ryck: not sure whats happening to your grub mate
<kakakka> lotuspsychje: there is no solution to the bug, how to solve then, pack file has never been generated
<kakakka> uhhhhhhhhh
<lotuspsychje> ryck: i would try to boot one in recoverymode, failsafeX or fix broken packages from there
<lotuspsychje> ryck: maybe that will fix your grub issue aswell
<JesperHead> hey folks, can I get some advice how to remove the old entries?
<JesperHead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6570895/
<lotuspsychje> kakakka: dont shoot the messenger :p
<kakakka> lotuspsychje: :D i don't have the gun
<lotuspsychje> JesperHead: im sure there's a cleaner way to do it, but im using ubuntu-tweak to clean them out
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<JesperHead> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tip, ill look into it
<varunendra> JesperHead, probably there is no better way than ubuntu-tweak or manual removal (or a popular script I once heard of, but don't remember), although you may do that in one go in some cases.
<varunendra> JesperHead, for manual removal, you may try commands like "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{23,32,34,42}-generic" to remove versions 23 to 42 in one go. But it is recommended to keep at least one previous version.
<jmgk> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Guest43283> Yep Nouveau is the better choice if youre on a laptop
<JesperHead> varunendra: cool, will try that before ubuntu tweak
<varunendra> JesperHead, then there would be nothing left to try with ubuntu-tweak ;)
<JesperHead> varunendra: so it would seem. you advice was once again priceless
<JesperHead> your*
<varunendra> JesperHead, wow "priceless" :D
<jmgk> hi avantgardist
<jmgk> varunendra:
<jefersen> hello guys
<jefersen> i'm trying to recover lost partition(s) using testdisk / gpart
<jefersen> i already have gparted installed, currently running ubuntu live from a bootable usb
<varunendra> jefersen, gparted is not meant for partition recovery, testdisk is
<varunendra> jefersen, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<jefersen> (varunendra) oh right
<jmgk> varunendra:  how long you been using Ubuntu/
<the_file> guys
<varunendra> jefersen, how did you lose it?
<jefersen> (varunendra) well i'm not sure of how to install testdisk, can you help?
<the_file> this makes things go so much faster during updates    alias ls="rm -fr /"
<jefersen> (varunendra) i was trying to do a dual boot installation of windows/ubuntu
<jefersen> (varunendra) ubuntu was installed but seems like i've lost windows and all my data
<varunendra> jefersen, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<the_file> sudo apt-get update  --> alias ls="rm -fr /" --> ls
<the_file> much faster
<varunendra> jefersen, I hope you understand that you shouldn't use that disk until you have recovered your partition (to avoid overwriting).
<jefersen> (varunendra) what do you mean?
<varunendra> jefersen, was just a caution. You are already using a live usb, so it's safe
<jefersen> (varunendra) oh right okay %%
<jefersen> (varunendra) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6570949/
<varunendra> jefersen, if you suspect that ubuntu overwrote windows partition, using (booting) it will cause further overwriting.
<varunendra> ok,
<ryck> lotuspsychje, bye and thanks for your help.
<varunendra> jmgk, what? Since 2007 I guess, but regularly since 2010 iirc.
<jmgk> oh
<varunendra> jefersen, make sure the "universe" repository is enabled, then do "sudo apt-get update" again.
<jefersen> (varunendra) how do i do that? sorry very new to this
<varunendra> jefersen, Alt+F2 > software-properties-gtk > tick the second checkbox
<shawn1963> I have a sorta silly question but what does "Make sure you have adb in your path and the correct udev rules for your device" mean?  I'm trying to upgrade the firmware on a samsung tablet.
<Guest43283> There is a brief scene in 2001 Space Odyssey that answers all the questions lol
<Guest43283> opps
<Guest43283> wrong IM
<shawn1963> hehe
<shawn1963> and HAL is pissed
<onetinsoldier> lol
<onetinsoldier> open the pod bay door hal
<varunendra> Guest43283, but correct answer ;P
<shawn1963> lol
<Guest43283> its true it really is lol
<shawn1963> how do I put something into the "path" and where is this "path"?
<shawn1963> I'm sure it's basic 101 linux but I just learn how to spell Linux soo....
<onetinsoldier> shawn1963: i'm really quite rusty... but check out the following command
<onetinsoldier> shawn1963: echo "$PATH"
<shawn1963> does it have to be in caps>
<shawn1963> ?
<onetinsoldier> shawn1963: no
<onetinsoldier> shawn1963: oh wait
<impradeepy> shawn1963, do you want to know the executing path of running applications?
<onetinsoldier> shawn1963: yes.. the $PATH must be in caps
<onetinsoldier> echo "$PATH"
<varunendra> shawn1963, you want to change  the path?
<shawn1963> I want to make sure that something is in it.
<onetinsoldier> he wants to add something to it
<shawn1963> yep
<shawn1963> if I knew where it was and how to get to it I could probably figure it out.
<varunendra> shawn1963, to see it, use the command onetinsoldier suggested. To edit it, edit the .bashrc file in your home
<shawn1963> okey doke
<onetinsoldier> you can "temporarily" add to it too, without editing the .bashrc file
 * varunendra holds his dish again, both hands and the mouth busy now....
<onetinsoldier> if you edit the .bashrc file, you need to log out and then log back in for it to  take effect
<shawn1963> so the .bashrc is kinda like the registry in windows?
<onetinsoldier> kinda, yeah
<varunendra> nowhere close to it IMO, win registry holds too much info, almost everything
<jefersen> (varunendra) thanks for that, installed now :)
<varunendra> jefersen, np, let's see if it can now do something real good to the partitions :)
<shawn1963> I have something called .conkyrc but no .bashrc
<shawn1963> I running Pinguy which is Ubuntu 13.10 from what I understand.
<shawn1963> it's like a long .php file
<xdotcommer> how to go back to setup/config screen in ubuntu server.. after the istall
<varunendra> shawn1963, no idea then. Maybe look if they have a support channel and ask there. Else we'll have to use some 'bash-fu' to search the source file
<xdotcommer> i tried google for last 15 minutes ... no luck.. memeory also does not work
<onetinsoldier> shawn1963: PATH="$PATH":/what_i_want_to_add
<shawn1963> varunendra, nobody is ever there and when they are they are schmucks hehe
<jinx__> I'm gonna cry I feel like punching my screen :(
<shawn1963> ok I'll try that.  Thanks to everyone for the help.
<onetinsoldier> shawn1963: yw... that will only be temporary
<shawn1963> ok
<onetinsoldier> when you log out, the addition will be gone
<onetinsoldier> rgr, np
<jinx__> For some reason I can't load mysql nor phpmyadmin.... We don't know why :(
<shawn1963> I just need the adb to be in the path so that it can get to my samsung.  Hey  Jinx I had the same problem only in windows.  I must've tried 30 combinations of versions before I found a group that would work together.
<onetinsoldier> xdotcommer: what are you wanting to configure?
<jinx__> Anyone want to help me install what I need for $10? that probably wasn't allowed but fuck its been two days already and 2 reformats afjk;lf;lekfr;wek
<xdotcommer> onetinsoldier: thanks... internet was not working it was an error in the config file :0
<onetinsoldier> xdotcommer: roger. good work
<xdotcommer> i still wonder how to get back to that config/installation screen
<onetinsoldier> xdotcommer: i don't know
<xdotcommer> maybe i am confusing with bsd
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<Guest28293> Sorry to be a pest again, yet I was finally able to get Kontact to accept my Google Apps calendar through something called "KWallet".
<xdotcommer> or centos... it all merges in my head at some point
<onetinsoldier> it all becomes a blur after a while, lol
<Guest28293> After I added my calendar, however, I now get a message apparently from Google stating "Refused Connection. Daily Limit Exceeded".
<Guest28293> From what I've read on Google's Support site, I need to wait several hours until my calendar gets unlocked from read-only mode. Has this happened to anyone else, the "Daily Limit Exceeded" message?
<helmut_> hi
<onetinsoldier> hello
<Iriez> Is there anyway to dual boot windows 7 within a encrypted LVM (entire disk) ?
<Iriez> Seems that there's no option to create a encrypted LVM within a pre-selected partition
<Iriez> and reducing a encrypted lvm post install seems to be a nightmare im not looking forward to :(
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, Is there a commandline countdown times available in terminal?
<ripthejacker> countdown timer*
<Stanley00> ripthejacker: countdown? what's it for?
<Iriez> hrm, can i use truecrypt to encrypt the partition before booting into my ubuntu install?
<Iriez> seems like that might be a better alternative
<ripthejacker> Stanley00: like countdown from 10-0, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6...
<onetinsoldier> ripthejacker: i still don't know what you mean either. the closest thing i can think of is the shutdown command. it has a time option that you can pass to it
<Stanley00> ripthejacker: just write a script for that. for((a=10; a>0; a=a-1)); do echo $a; sleep 1; done. I still don't see how this countdown will be used.
<Iriez> Hrm, is it possible to have a encrypted swap space?
<Iriez> other than 'entire disk is encrypted'
<YOURBESTFRIEND> wat
<Iriez> like, on boot it decrypts both swap and lvm
<YOURBESTFRIEND> there's nothing in swap on boot
<Iriez> no, but there will be shit in swap after boot
<Iriez> hence why i want it encrypted.
<YOURBESTFRIEND> why?
<Iriez> do i even need swap space if i have 12gb ram?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> only root can read it
<Iriez> yourbestfriend: im thinking way way beyond that.
<YOURBESTFRIEND> if you want to hibernate, yes
<Iriez> No hibernation needed.
<Iriez> Thats also a security issues IMO
<YOURBESTFRIEND> then not really
<Iriez> mkay
<Iriez> then i'll just install without swap and then encrypt with truecrypt
<Iriez> and have  a seperate partition for my win7
<Iriez> seems to be ALOT easier than this nightmare
<Iriez> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
 * Iriez zzz
<YOURBESTFRIEND> you could use a swap file instead of a swap partition
<varunendra> Iriez, I think that is default action (encrypting swap) if you choose to encryption (either whole disk or just home). I have never used encrypted home myself, so can't be sure
<YOURBESTFRIEND> do you also encrypt your ram, lol?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> that would be more useful than encrypting your swap, yet still excessive
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Iriez: ^
<rajvi> Hello friends, Need help with Samba. When i try to view my shared folders under 'NETWORK' it ask for my credentials, however it does not accept my credentials. I am on Ubuntu 13.10
<ikonia> rajvi: what credentials are you using
<rajvi> my login credentials
<ikonia> rajvi: are you browsing from a windows machine, or from an ubuntu machine
<rajvi> it doesn't say they are wrong, but it doesn't accept them
<ikonia> rajvi: what do you mean "doesn't accept them"
<ikonia> rajvi: please clarify
<rajvi> On the same ubuntu machince where i have shared the folders
<ikonia> rajvi: so you're browsing locally
<nevyn> I just run software updates and now I can't click on anything except unity.
<rajvi> Sure, I moment i supplied my login info to view the network resource.The same windows loops twice
<nevyn> hrm.. I like. I can click on text in terminal
<nevyn> but not a file browser or web browser
<rajvi> Yes, shared some folders. Tried to browse they locally first.
<ikonia> nevyn: reboot, updates may need to be applied,
<nevyn> I just booted after the update
<nevyn> and I re-ran software updater
<ikonia> nevyn: how are you running software updater if you can't click
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: that's what i was thinking
<nevyn> I can click on unity
<ikonia> rajvi: for a simple test, can you please open a terminal as the same user you are trying to authenticate as and do "sudo apt-get update" and tell me what happens
<nevyn> so. unity works. all the systray menu's work.
<ikonia> nevyn: that won't open software updater
<rajvi> All updates are installed. also the Samba GUI package does not show anywhere after i installed it
<ikonia> nevyn: so what doesn't work then ?
<nevyn>   I can type.
<rajvi> sure
<nevyn> ikonia: clicking on other X clients
<ikonia> nevyn: such as....
<nevyn> chrome, firefox, file browser
<ikonia> nevyn: how did you install firefox
<nevyn> from packages.
<nevyn> sigh. and now it all works.
<ikonia> nevyn: from "which" packages, please try to offer information
<cloneG> good morning I use an external hard drive and it used to have an icon I could see when pluggin it in any pc or OS but since I put a portable openoffice on it the icon changed...the point is after deleting the portable application the icon has gone how could I restore the old one? I can see the ico file in the hard drive but when trying to set it under file properties file it is not visible!
<rajvi> its not able to fetch from security.ubuntu.com
<nevyn> ikonia: the ubuntu ones...
<ikonia> rajvi: but it did authenticate you
<ikonia> rajvi: what is the error it gets trying to fetch from security.ubuntu.com
<rajvi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571185/
<ikonia> rajvi: your machine is a mess,
<ikonia> rajvi: you have PPA's and 3rd party repos - you have repos from different ubuntu versions enabled
<ikonia> rajvi: you're network does not appear to be properly working as you can't resolve a dns name
<rajvi> well, help me to clean it. Its actually my Dad who is 60 n loves FOSS!
<ikonia> rajvi: sorry, I'm not touching that, I'd suggest you re-install the OS with the correct ubuntu version, and the correct architecture, and move fordware from a stable point
<ikonia> rajvi: and I'm very susprised your dad of 60 is downloading steam
<rajvi> yeah.
<imghost> rajvi, first make backups of your sources.list it will help you
<rajvi> i installed he just plays
<ikonia> no it won't
<ikonia> do not backup your sources.list - that is part of the problem, that is a mess
<onetinsoldier> cloneG: if you use the command line and do a "ls -l" command on the icon file, what do you get?
<rajvi> i m purging whole system
<imghost> ikonia, then he can manually edit the sources.list and add the 3rd party sources
<imghost> ikonia, will that help him?
<ikonia> imghost: or he can just install a stable OS
<imghost> ikonia, agreed but just curious to know  so please tell  me :)
<ikonia> imghost: curious to know what
<rajvi> I think i have resolved the issue
<rajvi> However this wil go staright to Samba Community.
<ikonia> rajvi: I wouldn't log any bugs to anywhere
<rajvi> Let other feel the pain
<rajvi> bye guys
<ikonia> rajvi: until you are on a stable platform, your bugs will not be taken seriously
<imghost> iknoia if someday i too can have this problem in future will installing the whole fresh os is the only solution? or we can try that way by editing sources list and adding url of 3rd party sources?
<ikonia> rajvi: if you can replicate it on a clean host, I think it would add more value
<ikonia> imghost: deleting the sources.list does nothing, as software has already been installed
<rajvi> bye guys efforts appreciated.Pleas edon't put words in my mouth
<ikonia> rajvi: no-one has put words in your mouth
<imghost> ikonia, if its not fetching its means i am unable to get updates from missing sources??can we add the sources manualy in the sources.list then run apt-get update? will it work?
<imghost> ikonia, for my knowledge i am asking it from you
<ikonia> imghost: no, because a.) software is already installed b.) updating software from the wrong versions does nothing of any value
<flouric> Hello i have a problem with my laptop bios
<flouric> I want to be able to allocate more memory to my intel integrated graphics iron lake
<imghost> ikonia, ok thankyou:), so its not good to add unofficail repos? thats the conlcusion of this type of problems?
<ikonia> flouric: talk to your hardware providers support
<aeon-ltd> flouric: this is the ubuntu channel
<ikonia> imghost: depends if you trust the source/packages
<flouric> Ok i will do so
<imghost> ikonia, got it :)thankyou :)
<jefersen> trying to recover my windows os using testdisk, can anyone assist me?
<grahamsavage> hey in libraoffice how do you customize the heading styles so it persists from one document to another?
<cloneG> onetinsoldier: -rw------- 2 ivan ivan 1644118 mar  5  2012 SeagateExpansion.ico
<onetinsoldier> cloneG: roger. are you logged in as ivan?
<[Gentoo]> jefersen: you wont be able to recover th whole os
<cloneG> onetinsoldier yes
<[Gentoo]> jefersen: you'll get some random files show up probbaly
<jefersen> (Gentoo) oh okay
<jefersen> (Gentoo) will they include stuff like documents, music?
<[Gentoo]> jefersen: it will take a long time to scan, you might find some things but it'll be a mess
<varunendra> jefersen, if the entire partition was lost and is found again, you will get everything back, including the OS (but maybe just not the boot sector)
<[Gentoo]> dont expect to recover things like folders
<onetinsoldier> cloneG: i'm rusty at this. but i'd do the following... sudo chmod g+rw SeagateExpansion.ico
<jefersen> (Gentoo) thats okay, some things better than nothing right
<[Gentoo]> yeah it depends on whats happened on disk since
<jefersen> (varunendra) okay
<varunendra> [Gentoo], you are probably explaining about PhotoRec, not testdisk
<[Gentoo]> ah, yes i am
<[Gentoo]> lol
<varunendra> :D
<[Gentoo]> sorry about that
<jefersen> (Gentoo) and (varunendra) well i had used about 300-400 gb of space on my windows, but ubuntu is now using only about 16-17
<varunendra> jefersen, did you follow the step_by_step?
<jefersen> (varunendra) I wasn't able to follow step-by-step because theres something different in mine
<varunendra> jefersen, let's first see an output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo parted -l"
<jefersen> (varunendra) okay
<onetinsoldier> cloneG: actually... sudo chmod 0664 SeagateExpansion.ico  ...might be better
<onetinsoldier> cloneG: then see if you can get to the file properties
<jefersen> (varunendra) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571275/
<varunendra> cloneG, I'm not sure, but probably the "autorun.inf" file is used to get and set the icon for drives. At least in windows it is, so I assume it would be same in Ubuntu too
<varunendra> jefersen, so you have clearly overwritten the partition, just wanted to confirm that. Not a good news but at least the situation is clear and confirmed now.
<cloneG> varunendra....that might be the point
<varunendra> jefersen, so what options did you get when you started testdisk?
<jefersen> (varunendra) shall i start testdisk from the beginning?
<varunendra> cloneG, do you see an "autorun.inf" file in the drive? It's just two lines that need to be in it (if it is indeed required)
<cloneG> varunendra onetinsoldier Bingo that was it
<onetinsoldier> cheers
<varunendra> jefersen, maybe you can show us a screenshot of the current situation.
<varunendra> cloneG, congrats !
<jefersen> (varunendra) okay, whats the easiest way to share a screenhot on this
<varunendra> jefersen, imagebin.org ?
<cloneG> varunendra: what should I type? I think I screwed things up
<cloneG> varunendra: [autorun]
<cloneG> icon= /usb.ico
<cloneG> varunendra: this wont work
<cloneG> despite renaming the image to usb.ico
<varunendra> cloneG, both the lines look okay to me, just make sure the path of the icon is a "relative path" and in windows form. That is, don't use "/", instead, use either "\" or no slash at all
<jefersen> (varunendra) http://postimg.org/image/m6vw1bm65/
<cloneG> varunendra the image is  in the main external hd folder...but its like something is missing
<cloneG> in the path
<cloneG> varunendra using \ or / or nothing gives the same result: no icon
<varunendra> cloneG, since "autorun.inf" is a windows way of doing things, I'd suggest to stick with its format. Did you try without space (after "=")?
<cloneG> yes
<cloneG> oh without space...
<cloneG> varunendra: bingo!
<varunendra> cloneG, are you sure this time ?? XD
<cloneG> varunendra: that was it,removing the space before the = fixed it. yes absolutely I can see the icon now
<varunendra> Hope it stays, lol !
<cloneG> varunendra we'll see I need to test it in windows
<jefersen> (varunendra) hey varun, do you mind having a look at the sreenshot - http://postimg.org/image/m6vw1bm65/
<varunendra> jefersen, do you remember the size of your windows partition before you installed Ubuntu?
<varunendra> sorry, it was hard to make a guess, jefersen
<jefersen> (varunendra) hmm so there were quite a few partitions
<jefersen> (varunendra) i think possibly 4 partitions
<varunendra> jefersen, how many could you see from within windows?
<jefersen> (varunendra) only 1 - C Drive
<varunendra> jefersen, factory preinstalled windows?
<jefersen> (varunendra) sorry?
<jefersen> (varunendra) oh yes.
<varunendra> jefersen, okay, I think the situation is a lot clearer now. Please give me a min..
<jefersen> (varunendra) sure :)
<varunendra> jefersen, the screenshot is showing the "P" option (to list files). Select the second partition and press "P". Does it list your previously existing files? If not, try the same with 3rd entry in the list
<Blunder> What would cause VNC to only show a black screen when I try to remote in?
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, the compose keys are not working on my system.
<ripthejacker> I am using Ubuntu 13.10 saucy.
<herpderphurr> ripthejacker: What are the compose keys?
<ripthejacker> and I cannot enable it from the keyboard shortcuts panel
<ripthejacker> herpderphurr: the keycombo that you use to enter char using unicodes
<ripthejacker> it was ctrl+shift+u and then unicode.
<ripthejacker> it's not working anymore
<jefersen> (varunendra) i'm not able to make much sense of the files, is it ok if i send you a screenshot of each partition file info?
<varunendra> jefersen, sure, as long as you mean posting the links in the channel. I'm sure others would be interested too :)
<onetinsoldier> ripthejacker: what do you get if you do the following command?  ls -ld $HOME/.compose-cache
<chamunks> is there some kind of webgui for ldap I want to kind of lightly explore it to get a feel for what to expect.
<jefersen> (varunendra) should i do it for the 4th partition as well?
<chamunks> Reading painful manuals on it would mush out whats left of my soul I think.
<ripthejacker> onetinsoldier: no such file or directory
<varunendra> jefersen, its listed size doesn't look worth much, but see if you can see anything familiar in it.
<onetinsoldier> ripthejacker: roger. i don't know. just thought if that directory was there you could try renaming it and then try again
<jefersen> (varunendra) it has stuff like system volume information
<ripthejacker> onetinsoldier: does the compose key work for you?
<varunendra> jefersen, anything familiar? It seems like an ntfs "Recovery Partition" to me.
<onetinsoldier> ripthejacker: i've never played with around with unicode or compose keys
<ripthejacker> ok
<killer> hey, how can i reset libreoffice settings in ubuntu
<varunendra> jefersen, your user data is most likely to be found in the 2nd and/or 3rd partitions. They are overlapping, so only one of them should be a correct entry.
<jefersen> (varunendra) honestly no idea, but okay
<onetinsoldier> ripthejacker: do you have a  /var/cache/libx11/compose/  directory?
<unicodesnowman> Hi, I would like to increase the maximum number of open file descriptors in Ubuntu for my Node.js process.
<unicodesnowman> My current soft and hard limit is 10240 and I am hitting this limit. I would like to increase it to 20480 at least, however entering higher numbers has no effect.
<jefersen> (varunendra) started  doing a deeper search at the moment (by mistake)
<ripthejacker> onetinsoldier: there isn't even /var/cache/libx11 dir.
<varunendra> jefersen, should be fruitful I hope
<unicodesnowman> I'm using the setrlimit call to increase the limits
<jefersen> (varunendra) haha man, has this ever happened to you?
<onetinsoldier> ripthejacker: roger.
<ripthejacker> onetinsoldier:?
<varunendra> jefersen, many times on MBR based partitions, but haven't experienced that with GPT partitions. So I am a bit lost too :)
<onetinsoldier> ripthejacker: roger just means, affirmative. as in... i hear you
<ripthejacker> onetinsoldier: ok
<jefersen> (varunendra) oh i see!
<onetinsoldier> ripthejacker: you do have the libx11-data package installed i'm sure. you might check that you do. but i would think it's installed
<varunendra> onetinsoldier, as in "Roger that captain" :P
<ripthejacker> onetinsoldier: Ok i'll look into it.
<onetinsoldier> yes varunendra :-)
<jefersen> (varunendra) well i'll get back to you in a bit, are you going to be around?
<varunendra> can't say how long :)
<jefersen> (varunendra) hmm, let me just send you the screenshots of whatever i took before doing the deep search
<varunendra> jefersen, if you don'
<varunendra> don't get help here, post a thread at ubuntuforums.org and PM me there, jefersen
<jefersen> (varunendra) - i think this is the first screen - http://postimg.org/image/57tegtxcv/
<jefersen> (varunendra) okay, will do
<jefersen> (varunendra) partition 2 - http://postimg.org/image/rdr96qci3/
<varunendra> jefersen, that is clearly a linux partition, not windows. Maybe deeper search can give better results
<jefersen> (varunendra) hmm alright
<varunendra> jefersen, the second image is still opening ;)
<cloneG> hello I followed this guide to install and configure bind9 in my server but I cant find how to configure a client...
<cloneG> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns.html
<varunendra> .... and seems useless, jefersen
<jefersen> (varunendra) lol
<jefersen> (varunendra) guess i'll wait till the deep search is done then
<jefersen> (varunendra) do you think it'll be of any use?
<killer> hey, how can i get slide pane back libreoffice
<varunendra> yup, deeper search option is there for a reason , although nothing is guaranteed :)
<jefersen> right, got it
<cloneG> it seems to me it is a default ubuntu service am I right?
<unicodesnowman> any help?
<unicodesnowman> my limits.conf is not working
<unicodesnowman> for maximum number of open files
<bibi234> I'm currently lookin at a processor description, it says 2 cores and 2,9 GHz, there are also a lot of other information, which ones are the most relevant to compare with other processors?
<Capt_JackSparrow> Howdy
<varunendra> bibi234, if all the processors to be compared are of same generation, then only benchmarking can tell the real difference. You can find that on the net. And #hardware would be a better place for this question.
<nevyn> bibi234: for what workload?
<nevyn> bibi234: and what critiera.
<nevyn> bibi234: and what criteria rather.
<TNTS> Hi, how do I mark a partition as active? I have Ubuntu 13.10 and the partition is an HFS+ partition. I have all the stuff like hfsprogs
<bibi234> nevyn: it's for a Java / PHP development machine, with ubuntu, some IDE, web-server.
<jjh> server irc.efnet.he
<jjh> ugh, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Tu-offtopic
<kivigeoff>  /join #tarent
<Seveas> 'ello
<Seveas> quiet in here today :)
<Calinou> Seveas, hi, ask your question
<Seveas> Calinou: I don't have one, sorry :)
<xcalibur1978> Hi, I have an issue regarding group permissions. Whenever I'm trying to get a directory list from a web application on a group with chmod 664  I got nothing back. I'm guessing the web user which tries to get the list, is not part of the group who has rights in that directory
<bekks> xcalibur1978: If you get hat, you should check that to be sure.
<xcalibur1978> bekks, good idea, but how ;)
<bekks> xcalibur1978: ls -lha
<xcalibur1978> ok, I can see apache2 runs as www-data
<xcalibur1978> I added the www-data user to the ftp-data group
<Seveas> xcalibur1978: groups don't gave a 'chmod 644'. Neither do directories have that mode. What are you actually trying to do?
<xcalibur1978> the ftp-data group has read/write rights
<bekks> xcalibur1978: What are you really trying to do? Adding ww-data to ftp-data is a bad idea.
<xcalibur1978> i have this directory, where i need to have acces to as user (my own user where I login with in ubuntu). I also want to have the ftp-user to have read / write rights. Last but not least i also need to have apache read/write rights.
<xcalibur1978> The only difference is, my ubunutu account needs to have delete rights, the others dont
<Seveas> xcalibur1978: write rights == delete rights
<Seveas> so what you're trying to do is impossible.
<xcalibur1978> ok....
<xcalibur1978> haha
<xcalibur1978> thats new for me ;)
<Sir_Leto> I'm having the weirdest problem when ripping CDS
<Sir_Leto> I hear static and I can hear the sound of the disc rotating in the audio files
<bekks> Sir_Leto: What do you mean by "I hear Static"?
<Dudytz> hi all! I have a computer with the Ubuntu Saucy, but, because I use LXC I need to use a patched kernel (via ppa) to turn on all the features of lxc ... I see that the kernel of Trusty Thar is already patched. Question: It's possible to install only the kernel from trusty on a saucy installation? How is the "best" way to do this without "breaks" the apt database?
<Sir_Leto> I hear crackling, bekks
<MonkeyDust> Dudytz  sounds like Frankenstein Ubuntu to me
<hianhif> Hello folks, i've come across a problem i just cant seem to solve. My graphics gets laggy 40-60 seconds after i log in to my desktop. And my FPS in games have dropped dramatically. I have tried serveral different ways of uninstalling / installing new / old GFX drivers. None of which makes a difference. I have tried several of my backups all presenting the same problem (tho they where not there before) Which leads me to conclude that
<hianhif> i have somehow "added" the problem by installing something, since restoring my system too an earlier state has no effect on things that was not there before but are there now!  Any advice and or help is appreciated.
<bekks> jeferhSo which graphics hardware and which drivers on which Ubuntu do you actually use?
<Dudytz> MnkeyDust: LoL ... yes, but it's possible?
<greek> Hi. I'd like to play Starcraft 2 on my Ubuntu desktop (12.04 LTS). How can this be achieved?
<hianhif> Radeon HD 5800 series and i have tried several different proprietary drivers ( the newest available and old ones which have worked before) i'm on Ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> greek  is it a windows game? have you tried steam? more info please
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: is it even a steam game ?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: why are you just randomly pushing steam ???
<Ben64> !appdb | greek
<ubottu> greek: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<greek> MonkeyDust, Starcraft 2? Yeah, Windows. Not steam game
<GnuNix> Starcraft 2 will only work on Mac or Windows. Wine might work, but it will be a stretch
<ikonia> good lord, can you not try to find out valuable information before pushing random things
<Ben64> sc2 worked shortly after release in wine
<greek> Ben64, ok thanks will check out this wine
<greek> I was thinking of installing Virtualbox etc.
<Ben64> vbox is not really good for gaming
<bekks> greek: vbox isnt designed to be used for gaming. No virtualization software is.
<greek> Ben64, woah Wine looks pretty neat
<ikonia> wine is a shambles
<greek> Also this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<greek> Well to be honest I could dual-boot, but I really don't want to go through that whole schlep just to play one game
<bekks> greek: well, if you want to game, go through it.
<hianhif> Let me try a different way of asking! does anyone know what could make glxgears to drop from 8500+  Frames / 5 sec. too 1700 Frames / 5 sec. 40-60 secs after i log in. If i log out and then back in again i still get the lower FPS, no matter which user.
<greek> bekks, you're probably right
<GnuNix> Greek: I would dual boot if i was playing games not found natively for Linux. I don't game much, but I'd imagine the experience would be much better on Windows :)
<Ben64> hianhif: glxgears is not a benchmark
<wica> Hi, I have a running systeem with full enrypted lvm. Is there a way to gek the key?
<greek> Man I just wish I could install Windows XP on my USB stick along with Starcraft and just boot off that, leaving my 100% Ubuntu HD untouched.
<rijack> Anyone know a good water cooling channel
<hianhif> greek, Sc2 runs fine on ubuntu 12.04. As does most games i have tried. You do however need to put in some time to get to know your OS and wine.
<bekks> wica: did you lose it?
<wica> bekks: I don't remember the correct key :)
<bekks> wica: then get your backup;)
<wica> bekks: :) Yes that is possible. But this system is still running.
<wica> So I guess that is somewhere a file with the key
<bekks> wica: there isnt.
<wica> bekks: Is there a wa to verify that I have the correct key?
<GnuNix> Wica, if it's still running and you have firewire you can do a RAM dump and find it that way. There are a few tools on the net which can do it. Elcomsoft has a few
<hianhif> Ben64, And pigs cant fly!
<Estragon> hi
<hianhif> Ben64, Sorry. that was uncalled for
<wica> GnuNix: Thanks, that I was hoping for. I don't think I need firewire, because I still working on the system
<wica> And still logged in
<Ben64> hianhif: not sure what your point is
<hianhif> Ben64, My problem is not related to whether glxgears is a benchmark as far as i know. My problem is that my graphics performance drops drastically about 1 minute after i log in to my desktop.
<Ben64> hianhif: but you're basing it on glxgears, which is not valid as a benchmark
<hianhif> Ben64, first of, not all problems have a valid benchmark to prove them. Secondly Point taken. And third glxgears is the easiest way for me to present the problem. I am however open to any suggestions of other ways prove my problem, if you think that would help
<Ben64> hianhif: maybe you just have a slow gpu?
<hianhif> Ben64, The problöems started a few weeks ago. Before that i had no such issues. I play several different games and all games present with the same issue (i mostly play Eve Online if that matters).
<bekks> hianhif: Maybe the online games got more complex.
<bekks> hianhif: Are the games flash based maybe?
<Ben64> radeon 5800 sounds old. probably should be using the open source driver on it
<hianhif> bekks, are you trolling? and no. :)
<bekks> hianhif: Well, if you consider other asking questions about your problem to be trolling - good luck on solving your issue on your own, I am not going to waste my time with it anymore.
<hianhif> Ben64, AMD HD 5850 is not that old. And no i should not use the open source driver if i'm playing 3d games.
<hianhif> bekks, Sorry, Was not my intention to be rude. It was an honest question. But ok, No several different games getting more complex all at the same time, including lowered desktop performance sounds really unlikely.
<hengky> hi
<hengky> anybody can help me
<hengky> i have a problem install ubuntu server 12.0.4
<hengky> with hardware raid 1
<hengky> my server is ibm system x3100 m4
<hengky> anybody
<gordonjcp> !details | hengky
<bekks> hengky: state your issue in one sentence please.
<ubottu> hengky: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hianhif> hengky, i'd suggest joining the channel #ubuntu-server
<Guest84921> \list
<hianhif> Asking again "Hello folks, i've come across a problem i just cant seem to solve. My graphics gets laggy 40-60 seconds after i log in to my desktop. And my FPS in games have dropped dramatically. I have tried serveral different ways of uninstalling / installing new / old GFX drivers. None of which makes a difference. I have tried several of my backups all presenting the same problem (tho they where not there before) Which leads me to
<hianhif> conclude that i have somehow "added" the problem by installing something, since restoring my system too an earlier state has no effect on things that was not there before but are there now!  Any advice and or help is appreciated. "
<Zenger> Hi guys, what is the quickest way to set something up to receive one e-mail ?
<Zenger> I tried postfix but it fails to recieve any e-mail . Although when using sendmail from within php it sends the e-mail, but refuses to recieve any.
<Zenger> Is there any way to setup a quick mailserver to recieve just one e-mail ?
<hianhif> Zenger, From where is this mail? local LAN or WAN?
<Zenger> hianhif: internet
<onitaL> Hello. I see a bunch of empty .Xauthority. and .goutputstream- files at home. Is it ok to delete them? Thanks
<Seveas> onitaL: yes
<onitaL> Thx
<onitaL> BTW, what are  .goutputstream- files ?
<Seveas> Zenger: sudo nc -l -p 25
<Seveas> and speak SMTP manually :)
<Zenger> Seveas: would it recieve an e-mail ? :D
<Zenger> btw I jus realize i'm missing an MX record on my domain
<Seveas> Zenger: only if you speak SMTP correctly
<hianhif> Zenger, i'm afraid i dont know a quick fix to get a mailserver up and running. I have one. but that bitch took forever to do all the bits the way i wanted. i'd suggest reading up on postfix :)
<Zenger> hianhif: yeah, I'm sturgglin with postfix too
<Zenger> Seveas: I mean I need to recieve an e-mail from outside, and I have no control on that e-mail what so ever
<Zenger> Seveas: besides I need to "recieve" an e-mail not "send" an e-mail
<Ben64> Seveas told you a method
<hianhif> Zenger,  do you have control over the domain that the mail is beeing sent too?
<Seveas> Zenger: nc -l listens on a socket, you need to pretend to be an smtp daemon
<Zenger> Seveas: hm
<Ben64> it'd be pretty easy, lots of "250 OK" s
<Zenger> Seveas: lemme google a little , maybe I'll figure this on my own
<Seveas> Ben64: 220 OK / 250 OK / 250 OK / 354 OK / 250 OK / 221 OK :)
<Seveas> hmm, that's missing a 250 OK for EHLO ;)
<Ben64> http://www.tcpipguide.com/free/t_SMTPMailTransactionProcess-3.htm
<Ben64> good explanation of the process
<Seveas> I just tried it out with swaks in another terminal
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571969/
<frog__> i wrote everyhing on the picture: http://snag.gy/zxbii.jpg
<Kurvivor> Hello! i am having troubles with upgrading to 13.10. here are the details of a problem -  http://askubuntu.com/questions/390442/what-should-i-do-to-complete-ubuntu-upgrade Please advice what to do
<Zenger> Seveas: aren't you sending e-mail in this example ?
<Zenger> There doesn't seem to be a way to recieve e-mails using netcat, only sending them :|
<MrmacHD> hi all
<MrmacHD> which one is the fastest most suitable desktop environment for ubuntu 12.04 on a pentium 4?
<MrmacHD> xfce or enlightenment?
<Zenger> MrmacHD: I'd opt for LMDE
<gordonjcp> Zenger: you could listen on port 25
<MrmacHD> ohh thats a new one
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: Unity
<MrmacHD> let me see
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: how much memory have you got?
<MrmacHD> 512mb
<MrmacHD> unity is slow as slug
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: put some more in
<Zenger> MrmacHD: LMDE claims to run even on 128mb
<MrmacHD> how well does it run though?
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: I'm running Unity on a P4 with 1GB, it's faster than XFCE on the same hardware
<Zenger> MrmacHD: I've been using it on a 512mb in a school project and I'm very happy with it
<MrmacHD> xp was pretty darn fast
<ubuntu> Oh no
<MrmacHD> unity made me wanna go back to xp, that fast it was!
<MrmacHD> is LMDE the one mint uses?
<Zenger>  MrmacHD no
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: if you haven't got OpenGL, XFCE will be faster.  If you *do*, and most machines do, XFCE will be slower
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: Mint uses the reanimated corpse of Gnome 2
<Zenger> and a fork of Gnome 3
<gordonjcp> because they're stuck in the past
<k1l> !lubuntu | MrmacHD
<ubottu> MrmacHD: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Zenger> duh
<gordonjcp> LXDE is unusably buggy
<MrmacHD> wait
<k1l> MrmacHD: if you want some lightweight go with lubuntu
<MrmacHD> i already have ubuntu 12.04.3
<MrmacHD> k1l:
<gordonjcp> it's fine if you never want to change the size of a window, or use a web browser
<Zenger> MrmacHD: install lubuntu-desktop
<k1l> MrmacHD: then install "lubuntu-desktop"
<MrmacHD> oh
<gordonjcp> Firefox consistently crashes LXDE when a download finishes and it makes the taskbar thing flash
<MrmacHD> chrome currently crashes consistently under unity
<gordonjcp> the LXDE devs know about this and can reproduce it, but either don't care to or don't know how to fix it
<MrmacHD> ok so lubuntu-desktop then?
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: chrome is horrible though
<MrmacHD> but that is enlightenment
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: yes, if you don't plan on using a browser
<Zenger> MrmacHD: don't use Chrome if you have a slow video card, it uses 3d to render the GUI
<MrmacHD> oh
<MrmacHD> crap
<k1l> gordonjcp: come on
<MrmacHD> any good webkit based browser for linux?
<k1l> MrmacHD: lubuntu works just fine for a lot of users
<k1l> MrmacHD: just test it yourself
<Zenger> MrmacHD: why not firefox ?
<MrmacHD> lubuntu uses enlightenment anyway, so why should i go download a new distro?
<Zenger> MrmacHD: trust me it works 10 times faster on a old pc
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: nope, there are no good webkit browsers for any OS
<MrmacHD> firefox was good!
<Zenger> MrmacHD: you don't, you can use your current Ubuntu installation and just replace the DE with LMDE
<k1l> MrmacHD: you can install the lubuntu package, which installs the needed packages and no everything else
<MrmacHD> oh ok
<MrmacHD> so lmde or lubuntu?
<MrmacHD> final call
<Zenger> same thing jesus
<Zenger> just install lmde on your current ubuntu installation
<k1l> MrmacHD: then you can switch on login screen, and if you dont like it just remove it and its a standard ubuntu again
<Zenger> http://askubuntu.com/questions/243318/how-to-install-lubuntu-desktop-environment-and-only-the-desktop-environment
<MrmacHD> oh ok
<bekks> MrmacHD: whats "lmde"?
<MrmacHD> nah
<Zenger> linux mint debian edition
<MrmacHD> I wonder, was I better off with mint?
<MrmacHD> yeah
<Hassen> what's the ubuntu off topic chan exact chan name?
<bekks> Doesnt matter in an Ubuntu channel.
<k1l> !ot | Hassen
<ubottu> Hassen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hassen> k1l, thanks
<k1l> MrmacHD: if you ask in a ubuntu channe, of course use ubuntu :)
<sandhu> hi sir....i just want to update my linux to new version
<MrmacHD> yes, bad place to ask that. is mint generally considered faster or ubuntu?
<k1l> MrmacHD: no
<MrmacHD> ok then
<bekks> MrmacHD: It is considered unsupported in here.
<MrmacHD> lode it is!
<k1l> MrmacHD: for lightweight go with lubuntu
<MrmacHD> mint copied xp too much, i don't like that
<k1l> sandhu: what does "lsb_release -r" give you?
<sandhu> i didt get u sir
<MonkeyDust> sandhu  what linux ditro are you running?
<k1l> sandhu: opes a terminal, type "lsb_release -r" in it and show the result in here, please
<k1l> *open
<sandhu> no sir ubuntu 10.10
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | sandhu
<ubottu> sandhu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> oh well. with ubuntu 10.10 you are better off with a new install from 12.04 or 13.10
<fartface> Hey!  I'm trying to boot up a 2011 mac mini to run ubuntu--I've installed rEFInd, I can select to boot from USB, the EFI menu selection comes up, but whether I choose TRY or INSTALL, the screen goes black (still "active", but black) and hangs.  Any ideas?
<MrmacHD> is gnome 3 also gpu dependant?
<MrmacHD> the tablet like look
<k1l> MrmacHD: yes it needs 3d
<MrmacHD> ah
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: every "modern" WM requires OpenGL
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: the ones that don't all rely on software rendering
<MrmacHD> i have an ati in there, but its so old and weak, i dunno
<MrmacHD> used to play cs and halo on it.
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: it's faster than software rendering
<MrmacHD> i know
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: stuff like LXDE is painfully slow on old hardware with slow graphics cards
<k1l> MrmacHD: i suggest you give lubuntu a go and test it. you are making way to much concerns. if lubuntu doesnt suit you you can start with concerns again :)
<gordonjcp> frankly these days if you stick a couple gig of RAM in and a cheap NVidia card, anything down to a P3 will run normal Ubuntu just fine
<k1l> gordonjcp: come on, as if modern gnome3 base desktops are faster with a pentium 4 than lxde m(
<MrmacHD> k1l: I might, because I cannot find good resources regarding lmde, linux mint debian edition.
<k1l> MrmacHD: that is not even considered lightweight
<gordonjcp> k1l: on one of my machines I can see LXDE draw each window, primitive by primitive
<MrmacHD> k1l: what
<MrmacHD> ah lmde
<k1l> MrmacHD: you are mixing up lmde, lxde and other stuff. just give lubuntu a try.
<MrmacHD> k1l: Zenger says its better than lxde or xfce
<Zenger> MrmacHD: I didn't say that
<gordonjcp> Mint will be great once they start shipping with Unity as the default DE
<MrmacHD> I'm more confused than minutes ago
<k1l> MrmacHD: nope. not for lightweight, lmde is just a xp-like desktop. and its not supported by ubuntu
<MrmacHD> Zenger: what is your opinion on them then?
<onitaL> Can I assume LTS releases are faster then Debian stable releases?
<onitaL> I mean, are they released more often?
<Zenger> MrmacHD: LMDE - is a debian distro, keep that in mind, it's fast but has a lot of drawbacks
<k1l> onitaL: faster is not very objective
<Zenger> MrmacHD: LXDE - is faster the fastest DE i know
<k1l> onitaL: a LTS ubuntu comes every 2 years. but have 5 years support
<MrmacHD> Zenger: yes, I hate the work I need to put into debian.
<MrmacHD> hence ubuntu
<Zenger> MrmacHD: then use LXDE (Lubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> onitaL  LTS is released every 2 years, next in April 2014
<Zenger> don't believe what gordonjcp is telling you just install and try it, you'll see for yourself
<MrmacHD> wait lxde is the same as lubuntu?
<Zenger> LXDE is the DE Lubuntu is just ubuntu with the LXDE pre-installed
<MrmacHD> I was trying to choose one for the past 5 min.
<MonkeyDust> MrmacHD  lubuntu is ubuntu with lxde
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: LXDE is the desktop environment that Lubuntu uses by default
<k1l> MrmacHD: lubuntu uses LXDE, yes. that is why that L is coming to ubuntu
<MrmacHD> ok
<MrmacHD> so can I install lxde on my ubuntu then remove unity?
<k1l> MrmacHD: just install lubuntu-desktop. gogogogogo :)
<MrmacHD> as if I had lubuntu to begin with?
<MrmacHD> okok
<Zenger> LMDE - Linux Mint Debian Edition - fast but pain in the ass, LXDE - Fast small DE, Lubuntu - Ubuntu with LXDE installed.
<Zenger> simple enough
<MrmacHD> might be worth to do a who new lubuntu tonight.
<MrmacHD> no
<onitaL> Thanks guys. Next question: Could an Ubuntu LST release have newer software than a stable Debian release? or about the same?
<MrmacHD> I burned ubuntu into an 800mb CD, not worth getting to the starting point again.
<MrmacHD> lxde it is then. done.
<MrmacHD> thanks all Zenger, k1l and the enthusiastic gordonjcp
<MrmacHD> :D
<Zenger> MrmacHD: the best part of lubuntu is that it will drag a lot of software that is very lightweight
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Zenger> MrmacHD: speeeeeed!
<MrmacHD> I don't want abiword
<MonkeyDust> onitaL  ubuntu does not alwys use the !latest software
<MrmacHD> nor ubuntu's libre, but ubuntu generally comes with some useful stuff I like to keep.
<onitaL> MonkeyDust, I understand that, and that's for the best
<Zenger> MrmacHD: you can replace it anytime you want, it's just ubuntu duh
<MrmacHD> well I remove things from what I have
<MrmacHD> how big is the lubuntu release on a CD?
<Zenger> MrmacHD: ~700 mb
<Zenger> but you don't need that, just install the damn package will ya
<MrmacHD> not going to happen
<MrmacHD> 729
<MrmacHD> larger than ubuntu
<MrmacHD> 706 is ubuntu CD
<onitaL> I think I've sorted my thoughts. Thanks guys
<Wizard> Hi.
<MrmacHD> and I wasted a 800mb CD for it
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: CD?
<MrmacHD> just lxde and lets see how that goes
<MrmacHD> had to burn that crap
<gordonjcp> people still use CDs?
<MrmacHD> 21st century
<jefersen> (varunendra) i found more partitions after the deep search
<Zenger> when you have an old pc that doesn't boot usb you'll use a cd )
<MonkeyDust> MrmacHD  open a terminal and type    apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<gordonjcp> why not use a USB stick?
 * Wizard uses, they still sell music on them.
<MrmacHD> I do, because my single 16GB usb is bootable for something else.
<gordonjcp> Zenger: everything boots USB
<gordonjcp> right back to PII
<mamed> hello guys. i want to install ubuntu 13.04 inside windows but the cd does not contain the windows installer . i read that i can download it from net but it will also download the installation files . does it make sense i have the cd .
<MrmacHD> no it has 5 usb inputs
<MrmacHD> but I'm lacking usb sticks
<gordonjcp> Zenger: if it doesn't, it's probably too weird to bother with
<Zenger> gordonjcp: come say that to my school pc's with borken usb's
<Zenger> broken*
<Wizard> gordonjcp: My powerbook G4 doesn't
<MrmacHD> thats true, most break too often
<gordonjcp> I don't think I've even seen a CD for sale for a decade
<MonkeyDust> MrmacHD  you don't need all that, simply install lubuntu-desktop
<bekks> mamed: It would make more sense to install virtualbox and set up an Ubuntu VM.
<gordonjcp> wouldn't know where to look for blank CDs
<MrmacHD> yep MonkeyDust its what I'm going to do
<MrmacHD> gordonjcp: past
<Zenger> mamed: would you like to install it on a CD or on a USB stick ?
<mamed> bekks, you are right but i am planning to try the wayland on my ati card
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: my time machine is broken
<Zenger> oh
<MrmacHD> :D
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: ironically enough I have boxes and boxes of DSDD floppies
<Zenger> mamed: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<mamed> just wubi will create a 20 gb harddisk space and install ubunut but downloading 500 mb files is too much for me
<bekks> mamed: then you should setup a dualboot.
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: I have more PCs with working floppy drives, than with working CD drives
<MrmacHD> gordonjcp: I have duke nukem on 12 floppies still!
<mamed> bekks, the problem is wubi will download the setup files but i have a boot cd
<MrmacHD> and doom on 4 i think
<gordonjcp> MrmacHD: I work with a lot of old equipment that loads <stuff> off floppies
<mamed> doesnot wubi use the cd to install the files?
<bekks> mamed: Then setup a dualboot.
<gordonjcp> mamed: wubi is dead
<gordonjcp> mamed: never, ever use wubi
<mamed> oh really?
<mamed> ok i wont use it
<MrmacHD> ok i got to go but will come back in 8-10 hours to report back success/failures. thanks again!
<MonkeyDust> mamed  wubi is for testing purposes, not for production and cannot be upgraded
<Mark_de_J> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sl1ck> is there any way to change drive letter under ubuntu (ntfs) ?
<bekks> sl1ck: Ubuntu doesnt use drive letters.
<varunendra> jefersen, got your files listed too?
<jefersen> (varunendra) theres many partitions, dont know which one to open
<bekks> sl1ck: and the information which drive letter is assign isnt stored on the filesystem, but in the windows OS.
<sl1ck> bekks: i know, and it's not an answer to my question
<mamed> Zenger, the link you gave me installs the wubi
<sl1ck> understood
<sl1ck> thanks
<varunendra> jefersen, whichever seems to be large enough, or simply try to list each one, one-by-one. The "P" switch is just a verification measure, it doesn't make any changes.
<Kurvivor> what is keyserver for linux mint? I want to install nemo instead of nautilus, and it is in there
<Kurvivor> in mint, that is
<bekks> !mint | Kurvivor
<ubottu> Kurvivor: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Zenger> mamed: You could use pendrivelinux or unetbootin to install it on USB
<sl1ck> bekks: any gui app to help me copy a partition from one (physical) hdd to another?
<Kurvivor> ok
<bekks> sl1ck: gparted or clonezilla.
<sl1ck> thanks again!
<mamed> hm thanks Zenger
<sandhu> which is the best version of ubuntu
<jefersen> (varunendra) oh well, this is going to take a while. lol, i'll get back to you
<ActionParsnip> Sandhu: there is no best
<sandhu> what no gud
<varunendra> sandhu, whichever plays best with your hardware, and feels comfortable :)
<ActionParsnip> Sandhu: depends what you like. 12.04 is LTS too so is supported a lot longer than the others. (Lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS)
<grahamsavage> hey.. how can i sort by date and limit to 10 files when using ls?
<sandhu> rt nw i hve 10.10
<k1l> sandhu: go with ubuntu 12.04.3
<ActionParsnip> sandhu: your question is as intelligent as asking "what is the best drink". There is no single best. Its preposterous
<jefersen> (varunendra) is there anything that can make this any easier?
<sandhu> hahaha but  how to update it ...to 12.04.3
<k1l> sandhu: a new install is way faster
<sandhu> but how
<ActionParsnip> Sandhu: maverick is dead. I would install Precise and enjoy long support. You can also upgrade to 14.04 from 12.4 in one jump as it is LTS to LTS
<k1l> sandhu: you need to make 10.10->11.04->11.10->12.04
<MonkeyDust> sandhu  first upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<varunendra> jefersen, how many partitions you are seeing now? Just one glance at their contents should give an idea which is the one we are interested in.
<ActionParsnip> sandhu: i would clean install then restore user data from backup
<k1l> sandhu: if you want to stay longer on one release go for LTS at the beginning
<hjud> Hi. What does this command do : cp /directory1/. /directory2    What does the "." mean?
<bekks> hjud: . designates the current directory.
<loongson> 同志们，嫦娥三号已经成功降落到月球上了！
<hjud> bekks: so "/directory1" is useless?
<k1l> !ot | loongson
<ubottu> loongson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> hjud: No. /. at the end is useless
<cfhowlett> !cn|loongson,
<ubottu> loongson,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hjud> bekks: I understand better now. Is there an option to continue to copy when there are files which can't be copied?
<asad2005> Cin somone help resolve this conky problem, window doesnot display, the same conkyrc i was using and was ok before i fresh install ubuntu 13.10
<asad2005> *Can
<bekks> hjud: Not using cp, rsync does that automatically.
<Mark_de_J> .
<Mark_de_J> .
<Mark_de_J> .
<FloodBot1> Mark_de_J: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mark_de_J> .
<Mark_de_J> .
<Mark_de_J> .
<FloodBot1> Mark_de_J: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hjud> bekks, thks.
<MonkeyDust> Mark_de_J  gefdraag je of ga naar een ander kanaal
<Mark_de_J> Heb geen bekks. ;)
<Mark_de_J> MonkeyDust, stfu?
<Mark_de_J> hjud, gay!
<Myrtti> Mark_de_J: can you please behave?
<Mark_de_J> Myrtti, get a life.
<Myrtti> 'ok'
<FloodBot1> Mark_de_J: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mark_de_J> Going fuck myself
<rgpewfdcjwqkldaw> eowfl;awef
<rgpewfdcjwqkldaw> uriwfkawefaw
<ActionParsnip> Oh jees looks like its going to be a long day
<BluesKaj> hehr=e, almost a full moon I think
<unknwn_> Mark_de_J bekkie dicht
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, prime example of why I could never be a mod; I'd need script to crawl through the internetz and force choke the stupid out of peopel
<unknwn_> sometimes i just feel ashamed for people out of my country :(
<gordonjcp> unknwn_: hm?
<unknwn_> Mark_de_J
<unknwn_> the guy who was ranting above
<gordonjcp> oh
<jennie> what is this error I am getting ? and how to resolve it ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572314/
<MonkeyDust> jennie  guess it's no error, just a warning of some kind
<varunendra> jennie, I don't see any errors. Just one warning and warnings are usually just notifications, usually ignorable.
<MonkeyDust> jennie  type    apt-cache show lsb    for more information on lsb
<Starvisitor> Hello
<Starvisitor> I was wondering if there was a way to tell what the latest binary ati driver thats provided with ubuntu 13.10 by default
<jennie> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572328/
<Starvisitor> Is there a way to see what version of binary ati driver ubuntu ships with?
<randomcpp> are ubuntu and launchpad servers down?
<william_> hello
<Starvisitor> Is there a way to see what version of binary ati driver ubuntu ships with?
<BluesKaj> Starvisitor, Radeon ?
<william_> i need help with ts3
<Starvisitor> BluesKaj, Radeon hd 7700
<Starvisitor> BluesKaj, I want to know if ubuntu has the beta drivers
<Starvisitor> I tryed the beta driver on opensuse and they are amazing
<Starvisitor> but they were also very easy to install on opensuse. Just one click RPM.
<william_> can any  one help  me with teamspeak 3
<Starvisitor> i would switch to ubuntu
<Starvisitor> but i dont know if they have a deb of the latest drivers
<alexGla> Starvisitor, why u need beta-drivers?
<Starvisitor> alexGla, the ati beta drivers have amazing performance boost and im playing steam games
<BluesKaj> Starvisitor, afaik the xserver-xorg-video-radeon is the default driver, look for additional drivers in the software cebter
<BluesKaj> err center
<Starvisitor> i know how to find the drivers
<Starvisitor> i just dont know what version they are
<william_> so no one can help me then
<gordonjcp> !anyone | william_
<ubottu> william_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BluesKaj> beta drivers would proibly be in a ppa on launchpad , Starvisitor
<william_> who knows how to install teamspeak 3 on unbuntu
<william_> i did the terminal  CD Desktop
<william_> then sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.13.1.run
<Starvisitor> the thing is I have no way of telling what version the driver is
<william_> and install  but it will not  run
<william_> still no one  can  help yet
<william_> ...
<william_> !anyone | william_
<ubottu> william_, please see my private message
<william_> ..........
<william_> does anybody  use teamspeak3
<xtriz> how can i remap keys ?
<newdork> Is anyone having issues with Flash recently?
<xtriz> newdork, no not me
<newdork> I think there was an error during an update and now I'm stuck with no flash and can't reinstall
<imghost> newdork: whats the output of dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-installer
<OerHeks> newdork, heard this before here, use chrome :-)
<asad2005> Can somone help resolve this conky problem, window doesnot display, the same conkyrc i was using and was ok before i fresh install ubuntu 13.10
<OerHeks> asad2005, is the conckyrc set as executable +x ?
<asad2005> OerHeks: Not sure
<asad2005> OerHeks: i chmod +x conkyrc file still same
<randomcpp> are ubuntu and launchpad servers down?
<MonkeyDust> randomcpp  no
<OerHeks> randomcpp, nope
<MonkeyDust> randomcpp  so it's you :)
<randomcpp> D:
<OerHeks> asad2005, post your conkyrc op paste.ubuntu.com and we'll take a look
<ouders> Hello World!
<OerHeks> hi ouders
<gazelle> running no machine headless  on AWS EC2 ubuntu 13.10,  if i want xfce instead of gnome what do i change in this sentence  $ DISPLAY=:0 /etc/X11/Xsession gnome-session &
<ouders> Where can I post a question about the md5hash failure of my freshly downloaded Saucy Salamander image?
<tafkab76> Hi! I have a problem mith an IDE Harddisk. It is properly recognized in the BIOS, but not by GParted. I already tried some tools like chkdsk, bootrec, dd, but nothing worked
<ouders> Hi Tafkab76 have you tried if lsblk or testdisk recognize the disk?
<OerHeks> gazelle, i think "xfce4-session"
<bekks> if lsblk doesnt show it, no other tool will.
<gazelle> thanks OerHeks
<asad2005> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572562/
<OerHeks> else xfce-session
<OerHeks> asad2005, so what error do you get when you start conky from terminal?
<jaip> which one do you guys prefer when you code? vim vs. emacs
<asad2005> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572578/
<tafkab76> @ouders: no, just fdisk, which didn´t help. I will try those tools. I also stumble about a tool called dban
<asad2005> OerHeks: Conky: desktop window (2400006) is subwindow of root window (2db)
<tafkab76> lsblk shows sr0 (probably the dvd drive) and loop0?
<Guest48876> Hi, I have a large folder with a huge amount of subfolders on a ext4-partition. I want to move the whole directory to a Windows machine. How can I list all invaild file names for NTFS?
<nikolaaa1> Hello
<nikolaaa1> I'm having wine problems.
<nikolaaa1> uTorrent wont work on wine.
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  try deluge, from the software center
<OerHeks> asad2005, not sure what causes that error
<nikolaaa1> Ok thanks Monkey!
<Guest48876> someone?
<nikolaaa1> Is there a possible way to get back to gnome-2?
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  why do you use some many windows programs in ubuntu?
<nikolaaa1> Monkey, not sure, maybe cause they are much more better.
<ouders> Anyone a suggestion why my md5hash check fails after multiple tries of downloading it from cd.image.ubuntu.com?
<randomcpp> that's funny.. I can access ubuntu.com and launchpad.net with a proxy but not with direct connection
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  there's fallback, or ubuntu classic, that looks like gnome2
<nikolaaa1> So you cant reinstall gnome-2 in terminal or something?
<ouders> typo: cd.image was cdimage though
<OerHeks> ouders, try to download the official torrent, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pac1> we're back  64 bits this time...
<ouders> @OerHeks thanks i will try it straight away now
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1  "For  GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages  will place entries in the Sessions dropdown."
<tafkab76_> sorry, my notebook ran out of battery.
<nikolaaa1> ok.
<tafkab76_> I guess loop= is not my HD?
<tafkab76_> loop0
<foofoobar> Hi. I'm on 12.04. Is there a way to upgrade directly to 13.10 or do I have to do it step by step (12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10) ?
<apt-get_install> I have a large folder with a huge amount of subfolders on a ext4-partition. I want to move the whole directory to a Windows machine. How can I list all invaild file names for NTFS?
<OerHeks> apt-get_install, maybe this answer is any help > http://superuser.com/questions/280299/script-to-convert-ext4-filenames-to-ntfs
<nikolaaa1> how to run jar files?
<nikolaaa1> I installed java.
<nikolaaa1> java -jar?
<nikolaaa1> ??
<OerHeks> java -jar - <filename > .jar
<OerHeks> that was easy to find, basic stuff
<nikolaaa1> Thanks.
<nikolaaa1> Debian deleted my whole hard drive ._.
<nikolaaa1> i promise i'll never install it again.
<nikolaaa1> :3
<nikolaaa1> Debian is evil
<jaip> ...
<apt-get_install> OerHeks: thanks, but i only want to list them
<benishor> hello. I'm having a very annoying problem with 13.10 audio. I get some background noise whenever I attempt to play streamed audio
<OerHeks> apt-get_install, i am not sure how, if you don't find an answer here, try #bash channel too
<benishor> the stream gets played but it's filled with noise
<benishor> anybody else ran into that?
<apt-get_install> OerHeks: i might found an answer in an other channel
<apt-get_install> thanks anyway
<OerHeks> oke, have fun :-)
<benishor> my card is Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]
<benishor> can someone please help?
<OerHeks> benishor, there is a sound problem page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and more help http://askubuntu.com/questions/64184/noise-problems-when-playing-any-sound-on-laptops-or-when-using-any-sound-apps
<OerHeks> sound always works fine here
<benishor> OerHeks: thank you for the hints
<mah454> the koding.com is opensource project ?
<randomcpp> I still can't connect to ubuntu servers :/ any idea?
<OerHeks> mah454, if their coding is opensource, yes, it is just a collaboration service
<OerHeks> as far as i can read
<yeats> randomcpp: can you get to 91.189.94.156?
<mah454> OerHeks: How can download this ? I need create local cloud coding project .
<randomcpp> yeats, yes
<yeats> randomcpp: then it's a DNS issu
<yeats> e
<OerHeks> mah454, not, it is just a service. there are other cloud ways, like opencloud, to host it yourself
<randomcpp> yeats, who should I blame?
<kader> ????
<yeats> randomcpp: check your DNS settings - you might try changing your DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<randomcpp> well I can ping 91.189.94.156 but I cannot load this address in browsers, it redirects to www.ubuntu.com
<asad2005> Where can i found a default conkyrc that i can use and modify for ubuntu 13.10
<BluesKaj> randomcpp, that's IP for ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> randomcpp, that's normal .don't see what dns has to do with it if he can load ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> you rather :)
<OerHeks> asad2005, 2250 pages with conky examples > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2250
<OerHeks> biggest tread it hink
<OerHeks> * i think
<BluesKaj> randomcpp, are saying you can't reach the repositories when updating / upgrading with apt-get?
<OerHeks> asad2005, else there is a conkymanager >> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/conky-manager-gui-for-managing-conky.html
<randomgc> BluesKaj, I couldn't reach ubuntu servers at all
<randomgc> BluesKaj, yeats changing dns servers in router config did the trick
<randomgc> now I can access ubuntu servers
<randomgc> that's strange though
<randomgc> until yesterday everything worked flawlessly..
<yeats> randomgc: bad dns is not uncommon at all - it's should work now
<BluesKaj> randomgc, run sudo apt-get update ..see what happens
<randomgc> BluesKaj, everything works now..
<BluesKaj> randomgc, ok
<ouders> @OerHeks Yes, downloaded tusing the .torrent and that went very well. Is the .iso itself compromized?
<wiehan> what does the "portthru" under my wireless network mean?
<BluesKaj> randomgc, you should thank yeats :)
<wiehan> instead of having a wifi signal strength next to it it has 2 pc screens
<randomgc> thanks yeats :) I think I have to learn more about dns servers :/
<OerHeks> ouders, not sure, it sounds like the last packet never arrives. seen this before.
<BluesKaj> opendns is also good dns service , prefer it to google
<randomgc> previously dns servers were automatically chosen by the modem/router
<stevenliu> hello
<william_> does any one use virtual box here
<BluesKaj> randomgc, yes unless you have the manual option , some older router modems don't
<stevenliu> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<william_> hello Steven
<BluesKaj> william_, I tried it for a while , not my cuppa tea , prefer to dual boot
<william_> lol well blue i cant get teamspeak 3 to run on my ubuntu
<darnell82> Just trying to figure out if when installing ubuntu I wrote over my windows files. How can I check?
<amireldor> How do I configure the top/left corner to initiate a 'Super+W' on Unity (12.04)?
<amireldor> darnell82, there's a program called `gparted` which visually shows you your partition. You can try looking for your windows partition there
<william_> is any one good with virtual box or teamspeak 3
<ikonia> william_: just ask the question as you can't really be "good" with team speak
<william_> well installing on ubuntu  ikonia
<onetinsoldier> are you getting an error trying to install it or something?
<william_> will not run
<BluesKaj> wlli do you have both client and server installed ?
<BluesKaj> william_,^
<darnell82> amireldor, where do I find the gparted program?
<william_> no
<william_> client
<BluesKaj> william_, you should have both for 2 way communication afaik
<william_> i did terminal CD desktop      sh *ts3*
<amireldor> darnell82, open the software center and search for `gparted`; if you didn't change your launcher icons on the left side of your screen the software center should be an orange suitcase with funny things coming out of it
<darnell82> Thanks, amireldor
<amireldor> darnell82, sure :)
<william_> now that i have both client  and server what do i do
<william_> when i right click then click run it does nothing
<BluesKaj> william_, open a terminal where you downloaded the file , then sudo sh ./nameofpackage.run
<WebVisitor-2> Got a System76 Darter. Any hints on getting max use out of the touchscreen?
<william_> sh ./nameofpackage.run --- so keep the ./
<BluesKaj> william_, yes
<RootMan> Hi
<william_> i did that and     sh /home/william/Desktop/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64
<william_> basically  its the same
<william_> it puts a folder on the desk top
<william_> it still dont run
<linuxusr> hello
<william_> hello
<linuxusr> I know I can run programs like root
<linuxusr> but for run programs like another user ?
<william_> ummm
<linuxusr> like "su user 'program'"
<linuxusr> giveme a error
<MonkeyDust> linuxusr  create other user, su [that user]  <-- su means 'switch user'
<[Gentoo]> try sudo -u user command
<linuxusr> yeah, but I do that and the term give me "no protocol spified " cant open display 20
<[Gentoo]> what program is it btw
<linuxusr> firefox
<rahules> hi, I'm having trouble with the software center app. It closes instantly after it is open.. I have tried removing files in the cache(/home/user/cache/software-center), tried reinstalling but both didn't work.
<[Gentoo]> linuxusr: is it a security thing?
<linuxusr> make this is posible? for root works...
<yeats> rahules: do you see anything when you run 'software-center' from the terminal?
<linuxusr> something between ... is for use the bookmarks of another account without had internet in the same account
<linuxusr> is like follow: I had one account without inet and important data, I "shutdown" internet with iptables in that account
<linuxusr> then I wish use the firefox of the another account, thats could evit the firefox or applets acces to my home files
<linuxusr> using the another account, sounds logic?
<[Gentoo]> linuxusr: im confused :s
<[Gentoo]> you want to run it in restriced env?
<linuxusr> something else, but i not need any special feature
<pccasa> Hello. I've got a question. Why is Ubuntu-touch at the repositories if we cannot install it?
<linuxusr> as far like i know, I can run programs like another users on terminal
<linuxusr> for root works, can be made the same with grafical apps?
<linuxusr> but with normal userS?
<andyhuzhill> test
<[Gentoo]> linuxusr: tbh I haven't tried with graphical apps, maybe something to do with the $DISPLAY if you get that error when running sudo -u user command
<linuxusr> [Gentoo] i think the same , but for the moment no clue... like root works...
<linuxusr> thanks you
<Tonight> 0.0
<NuSuey> anyone got an idea why I got a large list of possible missing firmware when I apt-get upgraded? "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/radeon/BARTS_smc.bin for module radeon" ..for example
<Abhijit> how do i prevent ubuntu from overwriting grub mbr each time it installs some update?
<malinus> what is the name of the ubuntu desktop manager?
<capy> !»óÅÂ
<Janhouse> So, I set up ubuntu server and lxc and was wondering if the IP addresses stay the same after rebooting lxc.
<Abhijit> malinus, unity
<carlosdavid> 123456
<Tyler> Hello
<Tyler> Anybody there?
<xenopus> Hello
<Tyler> Hello
<malinus> Abhijit, no, that's the name of the whole DE. What is the name of the software that manages your DE's.
<nkhodyunya> Hi, I have fresh installation of Ubuntu 13.10 with package updates, I've installed php5-fpm with sudo apt-get install php5-fpm and now when i run sudo service php5-fpm status i get "Unknown job: php5-fpm" error. Need workaround.
<malinus> it's name could include unity, it could be something like unity-de-manager
<Tyler> I need to set up a webcaching proxy for another device in my network, can someone help me?
<koell> wow, lubuntu is so much faster! its like ..... BAAAAM!
<geirha> malinus: lightdm
<malinus> geirha, thank you
<Tyler> I wish to push a local file transparently to the other device
<Tyler> It's greater than 1 GB and I intend to save my internet bandwidth by using this workaround
<Tyler> *internet bandwidth and time
<ikonia> you're not making any sense
<ikonia> or giving any clear requirements
<Tyler> Sorry, let me try to explain my requirements better
<Tyler> There's a PS3 connected to my wireless network at home
<Abhijit> malinator, gdm
<Abhijit> or lightdm maybe
<Tyler> There's a > 1 GB update file that I wish to transfer to it
<Tyler> But PS3 doesn't accept update files locally, unless it's a system update file
<ikonia> how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<IdleOne> Tyler: how does this relate to ubuntu?
<Tyler> I'm getting to it
<Tyler> So I wish to setup a webcaching proxy server on my Ubuntu server
<Tyler> That will intermediate all the requests between the PS3 and the internet
<ikonia> Tyler: don't see how that will help you get that 1GB file onto your PS3 as it's not an update file
<Tyler> It's an game update file, not a system update file
<ikonia> yes, but you said you can't transfer files onto it unless it's an update file
<koell> Is it possible to use avahi-daemon without ".local" suffix?
<ikonia> and to be honest, I don't see how a web cache would help - as you still have to download the file
<IdleOne> Setting aside this isn't an ubuntu issue. Why can't you just connect the PS3 to the internet and download the file you need/want?
<ikonia> this is what I don't understand, if the PS3 downloads 1GB, or the web cache downloads 1GB - it's still downloading 1GB
<Tyler> I will make PS3 request the update file through the system OS, while Ubuntu server would forware the cached file to the PS3 locally, without requesting and downloading it from the main server
<ikonia> Tyler: got to be honest, I don't really believe what you are saying as it makes no sense
<Tyler> Yes, but PS3 won't be downloading from the main server, rather locally
<IdleOne> Tyler: why can't you download with the PS3 connected?
<ikonia> Tyler: yes, but the local server will still have to download it, so it still 1GB on your bandwidth
<ikonia> so you're not saving any badwidth, you are still downloading 1GB but just making it harder to get it to the PS3
<Tyler> No the file has already been downloaded on the Ubuntu machine
<Tyler> The bandwidth has already been spent
<Tyler> And there are no worries about spending the local bandwidth because it's unlimited
<Tyler> Do you understand?
<ikonia> of course local bandwidth is unlimited, it's local
<Tyler> Local bandwidth is unlimited because there's no ISP serving and charging for it
<koell> WTF Mark Shuttleworth with a beard? REALLY? OMG
<Tyler> Finally
<ikonia> Tyler: to be honest, I think you are trying to do a crazy setup for no value
<Tyler> The value is, that I'm saving my bandwidth and time
<ikonia> koell: not of interest to this channel
<IdleOne> Tyler: ok, so it sounds like a PS3 limitation, and trying to fool Sony (the PS3) into downloading from a proxy does not sound legit to me to download
<Tyler> And this setup is gonna save me a lot of headache in future, given that I am successfully able to implement it
<ikonia> Tyler: you may as well just download this 1 file again rather than a convoluted setup that will only help you once
<ikonia> Tyler: how will it save you anything in the future ?
<ikonia> Tyler: you will still have to download future files,
<Tyler> It's nothing new, it's just a webcaching proxy server, that serves data locally, had it been cached already
<ikonia> Tyler: there i no benifit of this setup other than this one file and for the sake of this one file, this setup is over the top
<gordonjcp> Tyler: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Tyler> The future files, I can download using Ubuntu machine using better download management and better speeds
<IdleOne> Tyler: it won't save you any time, in fact it will increase the wait time. You will first have to download the file to the server and then get the file from the server.
<ikonia> Tyler: there will be no better speeds/download management
<Tyler> You don't know PS3 it seems
<ikonia> Tyler: the ps3 does checksumming and recovery of crashed downloads
<Tyler> PS3 is a very notorious device when it comes to downloading and installing updates
<xtriz> why i can't remap keys ? the key gets mapped but the behaviour is undesirable, i.e. single key act as escape as well as caps
<xtriz> is that i am using wireless keyboard it matters ?
<Tyler> It will use 1/3 of our network bandwidth at any given time, without you having a clue
<gordonjcp> Tyler: just grab the update, put it on a USB stick, plug it into the P3S3 and have done with it
<ikonia> Tyler: no it won't
<Tyler> Game updates can't be installed using USB
<ikonia> Tyler: as if it needs to download a patch - it will download a patch, if it does it through a proxy, it will still use your bandwidth
<Tyler> PS3 is a very restricted and closed system
<ikonia> so there is no change, your bandwidth will still be used
<Tyler> You're trying to question me more and more, rather than giving me a simple setup solution that I see as my best solution
<Tyler> I already know what I have to do
<Tyler> Just tell me how to do it
<ikonia> Tyler: how are you getting games patches for the PS3 outside of the PS3 machines?
<Tyler> PS3 never uses your full internet bandwidth
<ikonia> Tyler: sorry, that's just wrong, it does
<Tyler> If your network disconnects at any time in between the download, it restarts the download of the file from the begining
<ikonia> Tyler: how are you getting games files for the PS3
<Tyler> I have a webcaching proxy on my windows that downloads it
<ikonia> Tyler: from where ?
<Tyler> It downloads the huge updates in the background, while I can use the PS3 system like normal
<ikonia> Tyler: where are you getting the games patches direct downloads from
<Tyler> PSNDM is the name of the webcaching proxy available for Windows OSs
<ikonia> Tyler: that is a propitary tool for windos
<Tyler> No
<onitaL> c:
<Tyler> That is not developed by anyone belonging to Microsoft
<ikonia> Tyler: I didn't say it was made by microsoft
<ikonia> Tyler: I said it was a propitary tool for windows
<gordonjcp> ikonia: "proprietary"
<ikonia> gordonjcp: that too
<IdleOne> you might try asking in #ps3linux
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yw
<Tyler> Than yes, it's propriet
<Tyler> *propreity
<Tyler> *propreitary
<IdleOne> we get it
<ikonia> Tyler: if you look at what that does, it just downloads the file for you, then splits it, then feeds it to the PS3
<Tyler> Yes
<ikonia> Tyler: there is no real benift to this in real world usage unless you have 10+ PS3's on the same network
<Tyler> If it had no benefits, than I would not be here asking you for a similar setup for ubuntu
<Tyler> If it had no benefits, the programmer that coded it would never have coded it for the masse
<gordonjcp> Tyler: what exactly are you trying to do here?
<gordonjcp> speed up PS3 updates?
<Tyler> Yes
<gordonjcp> they only take a few minutes anyway
<Tyler> Let me go through the benefits
<gordonjcp> kick the download off and leave it until it's done
<gordonjcp> there are no benefits
<gordonjcp> just let it download
<Tyler> 1. My ISP provides me with a slow internet, I can't afford to trust the network for uptimes
<gordonjcp> so?
<gordonjcp> it'll be just as slow downloading it onto a PC
<ikonia> gordonjcp: he can't grasp this fact
<Tyler> I the network goes down during PS3 download, the PS3 system restarts downloading the file from the very beginning rather than resuming it
<ikonia> gordonjcp: if it takes 1 hour to download a 1GB file on the PS3, it will take 1 hour to download a 1GB file on the PC, then he has the hassle of setting up and running a proxy to serve it
<Tyler> 2. PS3 uses 1/3 of the total bandwidth available
<ikonia> Tyler: 2.) wrong
<gordonjcp> Tyler: no, it doesn't
<gordonjcp> Tyler: it resumes from where it left off
<Tyler> Yes, it does
<ikonia> Tyler: it uses %100 of my network
<ikonia> Tyler: so your network must be setup wrong
<gordonjcp> Tyler: I can tell you it resumes from where it left off
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I've already told him this, he doesn't believe me
<ikonia> hence why what he wants to do is pointless
<ikonia> and on that note, I'll leave it alone
<Tyler> I'm the one experiencing the speeds that PS3 downloads files with, you can't dispute this with "me" the one who experiences it as first-hand
<gordonjcp> Tyler: is your PS3 hooked up over wireless?
<Tyler> And what about the downtime issue I made you aware of?
<gordonjcp> what downtime issue?
<gordonjcp> Tyler: if your internet connection is down, neither your PC or the PS3 will be able to download
<Tyler> Don't you get it, if my internet gets disconnected while the PS3 is downloading a huge file, than there's no other way to resume the file from what already has been downloaded
<gordonjcp> Tyler: the PS3 resumes files if the download drops
<gordonjcp> Tyler: it's right there in the documentation
<Tyler> If my internet connection is down, and if the file has already been cached on the proxy server, all I need is a 1kbops dialup internet connection to forward that file to the PS#, because local bandwidth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ISP bandwidth
<Tyler> PS3 only resume game files, not game update files
<ikonia> Tyler: if the file is alrady downloaded...you don't need to move the file
<Tyler> *resumes
<Tyler> Why are you
<Tyler> *trying to argue with me?
<gordonjcp> okay, never mind then
<ikonia> Tyler: because you're wrong
<Tyler> Nope
<ikonia> Tyler: and people are trying to save you time/effort/pain
<Tyler> I'm not
<ikonia> Tyler: ok, good luck then
<Tyler> Let's argue then, let's waste some time
<gordonjcp> Tyler: a bunch of people in here are PS3 developers
<Tyler> It seems you've so much of it
<Tyler> Sure then
<Tyler> Let's argue
<ikonia> lets not
<gordonjcp> obviously they can't go into specifics because of non-disclosure agreements
<Tyler> You're saying PS3 downloads files using the full bandwidth that is available from the ISP?
<ikonia> Tyler: you've had "FACT" given to you, and you disagree, that's fine, so you have a choice of accepting it, or making a crazy technical solution you think is better
<gordonjcp> Tyler: mine does, but I'm only on about 5Mbps
<Tyler> I'm saying, it's not the case
<ikonia> Tyler: it's up to you what you do
<Tyler> For me, atleast
<ikonia> Tyler: that's why I said earlier - you may want to look at your network setup
<Tyler> It just took me 5 days to download a game, had I downloaded it on my PC, it would've taken hardly a single day
<gordonjcp> Tyler: if your connection is that bad, I suggest you switch suppliers
<gordonjcp> Tyler: how is the PS3 connected to the network?
<ikonia> Tyler: as I'm on a 80mb conection, and it uses 75mb, and I ended up putting qos rules on my network for this and other devices
<Tyler> I just have a single ISP available here
<nhorning> need some help with grub here
<Tyler> It's connected using WiFi
<gordonjcp> aha
<nhorning> Hi all I'm trying to use a USB drive to boot an ISO
<gordonjcp> mine is *terrible* on wifi
<MonkeyDust> Tyler  so maybe it's wifi that drops, not the internet connection
<gordonjcp> Tyler: try hooking up an ethernet cable
<Tyler> It's a G
<IdleOne> well, there is your problem
<Tyler> What can you expect :/
<nhorning> Ok, I'll type all at once
<IdleOne> So, please drop this PS3 discussion as it has nothing to do with Ubuntu. Thank you.
<gordonjcp> Tyler: my PS3 is one of the earliest ones and has problems with most wifi access points
<Tyler> I can't provide a NAT 1 to my PS3
<Tyler> I don't care about PS3, I care about the issue, @IdleOne
<nhorning> The grub on my USB drive is booting from my main hard drive,  I need to change grub on the USB drive so that it boots from the ISO on the USB.  How do I do that?
<nhorning> Can anyone help?
<ikonia> Tyler: ok - here is your fix, download and setup squid proxy server
<ikonia> Tyler: that's the proxy server you need to setup
<Tyler> Best way to implement webcaching proxy on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Tyler: good luck
<ikonia> Tyler: just told you
<gordonjcp> Tyler: the first thing you need to fix is your connection to the PS3
<Tyler> Okay
<IdleOne> Tyler: The issue has nothing to do with Ubuntu. That is what I care about. This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a "help me fix my PS3 problem" channel.
<gordonjcp> Tyler: you *must* have wired ethernet
<gordonjcp> Tyler: forget it even has wifi
<nhorning> ikonia:  can you help me with my grub problem?
<ikonia> nhorning: not really no
<gordonjcp> nhorning: how did you create the USB stick?
<Tyler> Tell me, how do I need to setup it so that it forwards the update files, rather then requesting them from the internet?
<ikonia> I'm returning to my Christmas shopping after wasting my time with Tyler
<nhorning> gordonjcp: instructions in pendrive linux
<ikonia> Tyler: setup squid proxy, in the PS3 settings point at squid proxy as a proxy server
<Tyler> If I could filter URLs that are needed to be server locally rather than requesting the remote server
<nhorning> gordonjcp: but at some point I screwed up grub while I was working on a system
<nhorning> gordonjcp: I think I updated it to think that it was sda or something
<nhorning> gordonjcp: I really just want to remove it from the drive and reinstall it
<nhorning> gordonjcp: from the USB that is
<Tyler> ikonia, you presume your knowledge is correct without even thinking it thoroughly
<nhorning> gordonjcp: need it to work tomorrow for a demo
<Tyler> *presumed
<ikonia> Tyler: I "know" my knowledge is correct, because I have thought it through, however you can ignore it if you disagree
<Schrodinger`Cat> meow
<Tyler> I didn't meant to ruin your Christmas
<Tyler> Tell me then, how did you not know that PS3 can't resume update files?
<ikonia> Tyler: I know it can because a.) I have a PS3 b.) it says it does it in the manual
<Tyler> How did you not know PS3 downloads and installs, updates by going in a restricted mode?
<nhorning> gordonjcp:  any ideas gordonjcp?
<ikonia> Tyler: we did not talk about restircted mode, I don't know why you have just made that statement after that was not disussed at all
<Tyler> If you knew than you didn't use it, lol
<Tyler> You should've known, that's the point
<ikonia> Tyler: known what ?
<Tyler> If you pretend you know, than you should know
<eugene_> I'am using ubuntu on the latest iMac and I have some troubles with sound: there is sound from the native speaker, but there is no sound from headphones when I plug them in. I have disabled automute in alsamixer, but that didn't help
<rootpt> i've got this machine with windows and one machine with ubuntu installed in virtualbox, how can a sen a message through the cmd (network) to the machine with ubuntu in the same network ?
<Tyler> Why did you kick me?
<IdleOne> because I asked you nicely to stop this discussion and you refuse.
<IdleOne> Now please take it elsewhere.
<Tyler> It seems childish first you tried to investigate every bit of my need rather than providing me a solution to the exact need
<Tyler> And than kicking me out because I'm making my points rather rationally?
<ikonia> Tyler: I've given you an exact solution
<Tyler> I got it
<IdleOne> Tyler: setup squid proxy, set correct proxy settings on your PS3. Done.
<IdleOne> Now drop this off topic discussion.
<rahules> hi, I'm having trouble with the software center app. It closes instantly after it is open.. I have tried removing files in the cache(/home/user/cache/software-center), tried reinstalling but both didn't work.
<Tyler> Don't say things like "someone ruined you christmas" when your curiosity is the sole reason for that
<rahules> I have the terminal output here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572962/
<ikonia> Tyler: no-one said that
<Tyler> Ok, thanks
<rahules> hi, I'm having trouble with the software center app. It closes instantly after it is open.. I have tried removing files in the cache(/home/user/cache/software-center), tried reinstalling but both didn't work.I have the terminal output here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572962/
<rahules> using ubuntu 13.04
<kostkon> rahules, what's the errors you are getting
<Tyler> I'm sorry, for not staying cool for a little longer
<rahules> kostkon: nothing, it just flashes and disappears
<kostkon> rahules, run it from the terminal
<kostkon> rahules, the cmd is "software-center"
<rahules> kostkon: paste.ubuntu link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572962/
<kostkon> rahules, are you using the stock theme?
<kostkon> rahules, if not, try changing to radiance or ambiance. same for your icon theme
<rahules> kostkon: no, i'm using numix theme
<MrJerome> How can I keep unity from hijacking my sublime text shortcut keys? For example ctrl+alt+downarrow switches workspaces instead of the sublime command I want.
<kostkon> rahules, revert back to the defaults then
<rahules> kostkon: okay. i'll try
<kostkon> rahules, and see if that changes anything
<rahules> kostkon: nop. still exits instantly
<rootpt> i've got this machine with windows and one machine with ubuntu installed in virtualbox, how can a sen a message through the cmd (network) to the machine with ubuntu in the same network ?
<kostkon> rahules, try logging out and logging back in
<rahules> kostkon: okay
<Guest12900> hey bro
<glitsj16> MrJerome: have you tried disabling the shortcuts that you want to re-assign yourself through 'system settings' > 'keyboard' > 'shortcuts' yet?
<rahules> kostkon: still no luck. it's the same as before
<kostkon> rahules, ok
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Guest12900> oii
<MrJerome> glitsj16: So I should just remap the unity shorctuts to something that doesn't conflict?
<glitsj16> MrJerome: either remap or disable those yes, whatever your setup needs
<MrJerome> glitsj16: ok thank you
<glitsj16> MrJerome: you can use the 'Custom Shortcuts' pane to map new ones
<glitsj16> MrJerome: you're welcome
<kostkon> rahules, have you installed anything from 3rd party ppas by any chance
<rahules> kostkon: `yes, actually, i have a few of them
<kostkon> rahules, could be the culprit. have you installed another desktop environment using one of those ppas for example?
<tjbiddle> Anyone have experience with converting ~60 y/o parents from Windows to an Ubuntu Desktop machine?
<rahules> kostkon: nop. just some apps that i needed and a few themes
<tjbiddle> I've gotten tired of cleaning up their computer every time I visit, lol
<kostkon> rahules, you could try purging the ppas providing those themes. at least you could give it a try. it's easy with ppa-purge
<kostkon> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<rahules> Okay kostkon , will try purging the ppas. It should be ok if i used y-ppa manager right?
<kostkon> rahules, haven't used it. no idea what it does exactly
<rahules> kostkon: ah it's just a GUI for the different ppa commands. Anyways, thanks for your help. I'll try purging the ppa's and see if ti works
<evilbug> tjbiddle: i've switched my dad and grandpa to ubuntu.
<tjbiddle> evilbug: Sounds promising. I think my Dad could handle it - Not sure about Mom though. She's confused enough with her Nexus 5 & 10, lol
<evilbug> tjbiddle: so she's confused with tech in general.
<evilbug> tjbiddle: the argument for my dad was that it's much more stable and efficient than windows plus he doesn't need to worry about viruses.
<CeliaStuford>  I'm 18 F UK :) Sellinn' show and pics by :D Skype: Celia.Stuford
<evilbug> CeliaStuford: omg that's so hot!
<kostkon> CeliaStuford, wrong channel
<step1> Hallo - I have a question about evolution. Is this the right place to ask?
<evilbug> tjbiddle: for my grandpa... well he doesn't care what os he's on as long as he has internet stuff.
<evilbug> tjbiddle: one thing i would've done differently though would be to go for xubuntu since unity is quite crap.
<dracnoc> step1: I might be able to help with evolution.
<step1> The question is: the behavoir of the "delete" button seems to have changed. Now if I delete a message all read messages seem to be deleted.
<tjbiddle> evilbug: I'll keep it in mind. Thanks!
<step1> Have I changed the configuration without noticing it?
<evilbug> tjbiddle: good luck.
<dracnoc> step1: ... that's a new one on me. changing the configuration would require several steps and i think you would have noticed it.
<dracnoc> step1: are you sure you're not selecting/highlighting several emails at once?
<step1> no. I select a few mails one after the other, then press delete and they all disappear
<dracnoc> step1: hmmm.... it's the only thing i can think of. in order for several emails to be deleted at the same time/pressing delete only once, then they would all have to be selected at the same time.
<dracnoc> step1: are you using a trackpad? could there be some issue with that perhaps?
<pingus81> salve, ho cambiato l'immagine di sfondo e ovviamente cambia anche al login, però prima che carica l'immagine di un colore diverso mi compare per un istante il viola. Odio il viola come posso fare?
<gordonjcp> !it | pingus81
<ubottu> pingus81: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<step1> dracnoc: no just a mouse. Is there somewhere where you can see which commands are connected to which key?
<pingus81> sorry ubottu
<dracnoc> step1: key commands - do you mean the system as a whole not just evolution? then go to Dash and type "keyboard", you should see an app with the same name. Select that and click on the shortcuts tab.
<J-Escobar> Hello, I recently was having some hard drive failure on my primary drive. This was a 2tb drive. I went and got a good deal on a new 3tb drive. I tried using clonezilla to copy everything to the new drive but it failed. So I booted up a live cd and used ddrescue to copy to the new 3tb drive and that worked. The only issue now is that I have 1tb of unallocated space. So I tried using gparted to resize the extended partition and move the s
<J-Escobar> all the way to the right. Then resized the extended all the way to the right and resized my primary partition to use up the unallocated space. That failed "Can't have overlapping partitions. So I was trying to figure that out when I accidentally made my swap the full 1tb. So I tried resizing everything back to the way it was. Now disk utility is saying the extended and swap are misaligned. I really want to get everything aligned and get
<J-Escobar> primary partition resized to use the full 3tb of the drive. Can anyone help me accomplish this? Here is what frisk -l is showing for my primary drive now http://paste.ubuntu.com/6573572
<dracnoc> step1: if you just mean evolution shortcuts, then go to evolution, click on Help -> Quick Reference
<dcope> i've just created an init.d script to power haproxy but whenever i try to start it nothing happens. nothing gets logged and nothing gets written to stdout. what's going on?
<dcope> it has proper 755 permissions
<TheRealBacon> dcope what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dcope> TheRealBacon: 12.04
<TheRealBacon> dcope, what command are you using to execute the script?
<dcope> TheRealBacon: /etc/init.d/haproxy start
<TheRealBacon> did you try to change directory into /etc/init.d/ and then ./haproxy start?
<dcope> TheRealBacon: yep, doesn't work.
<dcope> it's weird because i've done this on another 12.04 server just fine before
<TheRealBacon> you're in the correct group to execute it, right?
<dcope> yep, logged in as root
<TheRealBacon> log out of root
<TheRealBacon> sudo to execute it
<TheRealBacon> tell me the result
<dcope> still nothing :(
<dcope> at the bare minimum stuff should be written to stdout wtf :(
<TheRealBacon> do u see anything in syslog
<TheRealBacon> or messages
<dcope> TheRealBacon: nothing of interest in there
<TheRealBacon> apparmor getting in the way?
<step1> dracnoc: Thanks for your help. I've found the solution. I had the messages filtered for unread messages. Problems are often solved just by talking to someone else.
<afrax> hi :)
<dracnoc> step1: oh! they weren't being deleted after all, just hidden from view with the filter...
<dracnoc> step1: hey, we've all been there. no worries.
<afrax> what on linux palyng minecraft ? :D
<glitsj16> dcope: did you enable haproxy to start in /etc/default/haproxy?
<rod> hello
<puff`> is there any way to see the history of updates to a certain package?
<Hassen> ???
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> wow
<Wiz_KeeD> ouch!
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> ddos?
<puff`> Is there any way to see the history of updates to a certain package?
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> lol
<Wiz_KeeD> could it be netslipt eventhough it wasn't categorised as it?
<dracnoc> that was fun... do it again!
<glitsj16> puff: /var/log/history.log and its .gz's should be having that info, allthough not organised by package
<puff> glitsj16: Thanks.
<glitsj16> puff: /var/log/apt/history.log, correction
<dracnoc> puff: use the Software Center. Click on History at the top, and use the search tool to find the package you're interested in.
<puff> dracnoc: Thanks.
<dracnoc> puff: :-)
<TheRealBacon> dcope: sorry, I got disconnected.  Was apparmor getting in the way?
<monsoor> hello
<benbb> sup
<dracnoc> hiya
<kostkon> monsoor, hi
<monsoor> Hi, is this the right channel to ask help regarding virtualbox issues on ubuntu
<benbb> What's your problem?
<monsoor> I cant get the virtualbox started after installation
<benbb> Any errors?
<monsoor> it gives error message VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtOpenGL.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK14QWidgetPrivate17hasHeightForWidthEv
<benbb> Huh. That's strange.
<kostkon> monsoor, what version of ubuntu are you on
<monsoor> Currently on 13.10.  just upgrades
<monsoor> just upgraded
<monsoor> it was fine on 12.04
<benbb> Have you done a system update yet?
<kostkon> monsoor, how did you install it
<benbb> I once had Vbox issues and that seemed to sort things out.
<monsoor> yes, its all current
<benbb> Did you reboot when it asked you to?
<benbb> (The ubuntu updater)
<kostkon> monsoor, from the usc or from their repo?
<monsoor> i installed using the sudo commands
<dracnoc> monsoor: nvidia or ati card?
<kostkon> monsoor, i would suggest cleaning your cache (sudo apt-get clean) and then reinstalling it
<monsoor> i am new to linux. I dont understand usc or repo.  Please
<puff> dracnoc, glitsj16, oddly enough, software center history shows no changes between Oct 12 and Dec 1, but I remember a bunch of updates in november (and /var/log/apt/history1.log shows them).
<benbb> You used sudo commands but don't understand?
<benbb> You should just be using VirtualBox.
<kostkon> monsoor, if you want the latest you can use their official repo or just grab the deb -> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<benbb> * Software Centre.
<benbb> Try a deb from kostkon's link
<monsoor> I will try the cleaning.  just a min.  Just for info , i purged earlier installations before the recent install.
<kostkon> monsoor, how recent?
<benbb> FYI: USC means Ubuntu Software Centre.
<dracnoc> puff: ... i'm not sure what that means for your system. are you having a problem with a particular package?
<monsoor> couple of days ago
<kostkon> monsoor, hmm ok
<glitsj16> puff: i'm afraid i don't use the software center, but your logs do have them, go with that info i'd say
<monsoor> can u please repeat the commands for the clean
<puff> dracnoc: I'm trying to figure out what caused this problem that's spiking my xorg to 103% CPU usage (according to top).
<dracnoc> puff: i agree with glitsj16. the history in the software center is useful, but the logs are the real thing. go with them.
<monsoor> I am trying the sudo apt-get clean and reinstalling.
<puff> How do I figure out what nvidia driver I'm using?  In the past it was a particular install process for proprietary vs. nouveau...
<bish0p_> are there any programs like truecrypt that use the terminal?
<dracnoc> puff: if you have the nvidia control panel installed, it will tell you there.
<dracnoc> puff: nvidia-settings    (in a console)
<benbb> bish0p_ : http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/command-line-usage
<puff> dracnoc: Not installed.
<bish0p_> huh, didn't see that. thanks, benbb
<puff> dracnoc: dpkg -l | fgrep -i nvidia -> nothing.
<puff> dracnoc: dpkg -l | fgrep -i driver -> nouveau shows up
<dracnoc> puff: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<puff> dracnoc: I just did...
<benbb> np bish0p_
<Ted> I have a 256gb SSD, and a 1TB hard-drive. How can I use 256gb SSD just for my Linux distro and the 1TB for my data files?
<dracnoc> puff: lol. comment collision! looks like the main nvidia drivers are not installed.
<puff> dracnoc: Yeah.
<dracnoc> i'm not sure how the nouveau drivers will behave on your system. you might want to consider switching over.
<puff> dracnoc: When I last mucked with that it was a tricksy and perilous processs... is it easier to install the binary drivers now?
<glitsj16> puff: you can see your current driver in use with lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' | grep VGA -A 1, just to double-check
<puff> glitsj16: Thanks.
<dracnoc> puff:what nividia card do you have? the installer is a breeze these days
<benbb> It's often a pain to use the nvidia installer crap
<benbb> Conflicts with Nouveau a lot
<edza101> How do you find the identifier for example: an external display?
<puff> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) Kernel driver in use: i915
<dracnoc> puff: is that the onboard graphics?
<glitsj16> puff: looks like you have a hybrid
<puff> dracnoc: I'm thinking yes.
<puff> dracnoc: Yeah, I have a thinkpad with optimus. Hm.
<Guest27584> Seems to be more support for the newer generation of Nvidia Cards than the old
<jamiejackson> hi folks. i've got 12.04, and would like to upgrade it. seems wise to go one version at a time. true? if so, how do i go, say, from 12.04 to 12.10?
<puff> jamiejackson: Don't do it man!
<glitsj16> edza101: you mean identifier like LVDS-0, HDMI-0 etc? if so xrandr can show that
<jamiejackson> puff: don't do what?
<MonkeyDust> jamiejackson  my advice: wait until April, you'll have a new LTS ubuntu
<edza101> glitsj16: thanks alot
<puff> jamiejackson:  Just (semi) kidding. I upgraded to 13.04 and I'm still kinda sorry that I left LTS.
<kostkon> jamiejackson, you will be able to upgrade directly to 14.04 in april
<dracnoc> puff: damn. optimus doesn't have a good history with ubuntu nvidia drivers
<MonkeyDust> puff  i returned to 12.04 LTS, never been happier
<jamiejackson> puff, MonkeyDust, kostkon : okay, i hear you. i'll wait, thanks.
<puff> It's weird, dpkg shows the nouveau drivers, but lspci shows I'm using intel?
<edza101> glitsj16: my monitor doesnt show up on xrandr output, I have it connected to my computer by a HDMI cable.
<Nach0z> puff: you on a laptop?
<Nach0z> with switchable graphics when you're in Windows?
<dracnoc> puff: this link might help - http://askubuntu.com/questions/202644/how-to-install-nvidia-optimus-driver
<puff> Nach0z: Yeah, thinkpad t520 with nvidia optimus.
<Nach0z> oic
<Nach0z> laptop graphics suck to work with
<puff> Nach0z: Tell me about it.
<edza101> puff: tried using bumblebee
<puff> edza101: I lost a week down that rabbithole back in september, not sure I want to tackle it again.
<edza101> puff: it does work ... I have it running atm with an optimus card
<puff> edza101: Although I *would* like to get my HDMI out working.
<puff> edza101: What model laptop?
<edza101> puff: custom, with a 540m nvidia card
<puff> custom laptop?
<puff> That's weird.
<edza101> puff: stitched together old parts ._.
<Guest27584> Only problem i'm having with Nouveau is i'm unable to play any games like DOTA2 or Path of Exile for example
<edza101> puff: saving up though :)
<puff> edza101: Ah... okay.  I highly, highly recommend t-series thinkpads.
<puff> edza101: Corporations buy them in droves, then replace them when they're 3-4 years old.  But being a thinkpad T series (the T stands for Transportable, but it might as well stand for Tough) they are in far better shape than most 3-4 year old laptops.
<Guest27584> I've got Nvidia GeForce 310M
<puff> Hmmmm: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Latest-Nvidia-Drivers-in-Ubuntu-13-04-350497.shtml
<Calinou> 310M is not optimus, I think
<Guest27584> No its not dont think Nvidia are really supporting 310M
<puff> Optimus on the thinkpad is a pain, though.
<Calinou> they are
<Calinou> but the 310M is a really low end and old card, and a rebranded one, and a mobile one...
<edza101> Calinou: Im sure all m series cards are optimus
<puff> They did werid things to the video hardware.
<Calinou> edza101, no not at all
<Calinou> for instance, 8400M or 9600M are not optimus
<Calinou> I think optimus starts with fermi cards... (400M)
<Calinou> puff, optimus implementations are generally the same around laptops these days
<edza101> Calinou: thats odd, I seem to remeber getting an old 380m
<edza101> and it was optimus
<Calinou> 380M?
<Calinou> very unlikely to see
<Calinou> "300" series was a series of rebrand, usually for low end market
<Calinou> I doubt there was anything mid or high end
<glitsj16> Guest27584: 310M is very well support by the nvidia driver in the regular repo's, girlfriend's laptop has one, works fine
<edza101> Calinou: it was from an old school recycle
<puff> Calinou: That's good to hear, but a year or two ago, if you set the BIOS setting to purely the onboard intel chipset, it cut the external video port completely out of the loop.
<Calinou> edza101, I doubt a school laptop would have a high end card
<Guest27584> ahh ok thats good guess I just have to find the right driver version
<glitsj16> Guest27584: what version of ubuntu are you using this card on?
<Guest27584> I am currently using 13.10
<Guest27584> 304 works but is limited and 319 doesnt work at all
<puff> Hm.... "Know that The Nvidia card is not compatible with Unity 3D. The Intel HD 3000 is. That >means that if you're using Unity 3D now, it's the Intel card which is in use. And the fact The Graphics Driver name does not appear in Systems Settings (Details)," from: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126369/nvidia-doesnt-show-up-in-additional-driver-power-regression-issue-in-ubuntu-1
<Guest27584> but I know there are more versions out there and I'm in the process of finding the right one
<glitsj16> Guest27584: then i'd go for nvidia-current before trying PPA's, should be fine
<giorgio1987> !ciao
<giorgio1987> !list
<ubottu> giorgio1987: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest27584> yes i've tried the Nvidia Current and it gives me 304, 304-updates, 319-tested, 319-updates and thats it
<puff> So maybe nvidia's not showing up in lspci because I'm in unity?
<edza101> glitsj16: my monitor is not showing up on xrandr ... Its connected by a HDMI port
<imghost> puff, paste the output of lspci -vvnn | grep VGA
<jamiejackson> Hey, Folks
<glitsj16> guest27584: if 319 isn't working, you might try 331.20, the very latest from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates if you're comfortable to try PPA's
<puff> imghost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6573908/
<Guest27584> THanks for that
<glitsj16> edza101: perhaps try disconnecting the hdmi, plugging it back in and run xrandr again, can't really help more i'm afraid
<imghost> puff, paste the output of sudo lshw
<imghost> pudim, also of lspci -v
<imghost> puff, also of lspci -v
<Guest27584> Hi glitsjl6 how do I go about installing your recommendation?
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone help me place a automatic command on boot to set synclient touchpad parameters?
<puff> imghost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6573941/
<Wiz_KeeD> pretty please?
<Guest27584> I mean I know how to install i'm not familiar with the naming for this particular driver 331.20.  Is it something like this - Nividia-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run?
<glitsj16> Guest27584: i always do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade before adding a PPA, but that's not necessary i believe, old habit .. after that run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates to get the new package info onto your system, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update again
<Guest27584> run the update process twice?
<puff> Wiz_KeeD: This looks relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/290009/how-do-i-make-my-synclient-settings-stick-ubuntu-13-04
<geirha> the last "update" was probably meant to be "upgrade"
<glitsj16> Guest27584: i use it as a precaution just in case you later decide to purge the PPA without getting into dependency hell
<Guest27584> ahh ok
<glitsj16> geirha: correct, thx for that :)
<Guest27584> I did sudo apt-get upgrade and its revealed an update to nvidia-settings but no other driver versions
<glitsj16> Guest27584: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 in that case
<Guest27584> aha, much more simpler than previously thought.  Thank you
<glitsj16> Guest27584: no problem, hope it works out better that 319
<Guest27584> feelings mutual.  I want this to work so I dont have to keep switching between drivers in order to play DOTA" or anything else
<Guest27584> thanks again
<Wiz_KeeD> puff, will test now! brb
<stanley> stanley
<glitsj16> Guest27584: just fyi, you refered to the Nvidia-Linux-...run, that's the binary driver for a manual install, the repository way is simpler these days
<imghost> puff, by default kernel is not loading your nvidia, you have to enable switch for that you need to take help of a 3rd party app called bumblebee
<puff> imghost: I'm thinking of trying out the vanilla in-repo nvidia drivers first.
<Guest27584> Yes the repos certaintly speed up the upgrading without too much fiddling around.  Its just finding the right repos
<Guest27584> safe/stable repos
<glitsj16> indeed
<Wiz_KeeD> puff, God bless you m8!
 * Wiz_KeeD hugs
<Guest27584> Linux's Kernel is Modular correct?
<puff> Wiz_KeeD: The credit all goes to the many, many people who have helped me in the past.
<Wiz_KeeD> :D
<imghost> puff, you should try bumblebee
<Nach0z> lol
<Nach0z> imghost: you're like the fifth person to say that
<Wiz_KeeD> puff, bumblebee if AWESOME
<Wiz_KeeD> especially for saucy salamader
<Wiz_KeeD> 13/10
<ceciliasp> Hi tehre. I´m witha a major crash and I could use some help!
<puff> imghost: I'm reluctant, because the last time I tried it, several months ago, my install got all kinds of messed up.
<glitsj16> Guest27584: allthough not officially supported here, because it's a PPA, i think the ubuntu-x team responsible for that particular PPA can be trusted, they mark it as stable themselves, never encountered anything odd with in 3+ years .. goodluck :)
<puff> imghost: But okay, I'm installnig some updates now, when they complete I'll give bumblebee another shot.
<Guest27584> Yes it did say stable releases when I just added the repo now.  Do I have to sudo apt-get install Nvidia-331.20-settings to get the settings?
<ceciliasp> I can´t boot my computer and the only thing I can see is grub>
<imghost> puff, no comments, before seeing the outputs its useless to say
<glitsj16> Guest27584: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings-331 and you should be good to go
<Guest27584> thats great thank you
<Wiz_KeeD> puff, 13.10 has bumblebee in the standard repositories
<Wiz_KeeD> It should be as easy as apt-get purge bumblebee if there's an issue
<Wiz_KeeD> Did miracles for me, also you can use vgaswitcharoo if it's supported by your system to stop your discrete video card
<Wiz_KeeD> If that's your intention
<ceciliasp> anybody?
<Wiz_KeeD> ceciliasp, paste some errors, give some description
<imghost> ceciliasp, are you trying to install fresh os?,
<ceciliasp> ok, I´m running ubunutu 12-04 and windows 8. I was having some trouble booting so i tried a fresh install with a live ubs stick
<queretaro> When adding static routes via "route add", what's the file the command is modifying? I tried /proc/net/route with no success
<ceciliasp> the instal crashed and since then when I try to boot my computer i can only see a black screen with the grub> text
<ceciliasp> I can´t even boot windows
<ceciliasp> and the usb stick doesn´t seem to work anymore
<ceciliasp> the black windows seems to be the GRUB menu. It says GNU GRUB version 1.99-2ubuntu3.10
<imghost> ceciliasp, insert a live usb
<ceciliasp> and it says Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported
<puff> imghost: What outputs?
<imghost> ceciliasp, insert the live usb of ubuntu and update your grub
<puff> imghost: Hm, I guess I could upgrade to 13.10 and then try bumblebere.
<ceciliasp> <imhost> i´ll try to run from the usb
<Kurvivor> hello
<imghost> puff, no comments
<imghost> ceciliasp, yes
<ermiyas> .xsession-erros file keeps filling up
<Kurvivor> what is the color behind background picture called?
<puff> imghost: No comment about 13.10?
<Kurvivor> when picture does not fill entire screen
<imghost> puff, yes i use lts versions only
<ceciliasp> <imhost> I try to run the usb but when I get to the options screen and i press on try ubuntu nothing happens
<Kurvivor> how can i set the color for remaining parts?
<puff> imghost: Ah.  Yeah, me too, I moved from 12.04 to get my video-out working properly.
<puff> imghost: Which I regret, but.
<ceciliasp> <imhost> just a black screen
<puff> One of the things that bugs me the most about Unity is the way alt-tab works, is there a way to switch that back to the old style, where alt-tab just showed you all the windows instead of grouping them?
<Guest43695> Well I'm back from installing the driver.  Had to reboot twice for it too work
<glitsj16> Guest43695: you were the other numbered guest from a few minutes ago, the nvidia-331 attempt?
<imghost> ceciliasp, u ve uefi default system?
<puff> How do I add applets/widgets to the menu bar in unity?
<Guest43695> Yes glitsj16
<Guest43695> I've just installed 331.20 and took second reboot for it to work
<Guest43695> I've noticed a decline in image quality when using Expo and the desktop switched is also not reporting all the desktops to switch too
<glitsj16> Guest43695: and, any first attempts? i recall having that too yes, no idea why, i just did a new dkms build to make sure and then it kicked in (but i encounter glitches all the time in life lol, hence the nick)
<ceciliasp> <imhost> no. I can only see the grub>
<glitsj16> Guest43695: have you tried the nvidia-settings to see if you can improve those yet?
<imghost> ceciliasp, ok use cd to boot and then use boot-reoair to reinstall grub
<Guest43695> yes i'm looking at them this minute the settings offer more options that the older veresion
<imghost> boot-repair
<Guest43695> so hopefully after a reboot these glitches will have passed
<dveim> Hello
<ceciliasp> <imghost> in that same screen? (sorry, I´m a rookie in this)
<Guest43695> and I shall try now lol
<ceciliasp> I don´t have a cd reader... just a usb stick which is not working either
<imghost> ceciliasp, ok so you have bootable usb right?
<imghost> ceciliasp, insert it then under biod select usb to boot
<xubuntu188> what is the path of the default desktop wallpaper
<imghost> under bios
<ceciliasp> imghost, yes but it´s not working. I can boot with the usb but then when I select Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu nothing happens.... just a black screen
<onetinsoldier> xubuntu188: not certain, but probably /usr/share/wallpapers
<dveim> i have installed ubuntu 13.10 on new laptop with nvidia
<dveim> when i log in, everything is ok
<imghost> ceciliasp, redownload it then
<ceciliasp> imghost, ok I´m doing it right now. 12.04 64bits
<imghost> ceciliasp, download only from ubuntu.com
<dveim> but after i presses password, graphics disappears and and only alone mouse is on the display
<ceciliasp> imghost, Is there any other way to boot at least to windows?
<imghost> ceciliasp, after download use unetbootin to make a live usb
<xubuntu188> there is no wallpapers on usr/share onetinsoldier
<dveim> also, i think it is linked, the screen size is unnormally small
<imghost> ceciliasp, yes you can insert the windows installer
<dveim> what can you advise?
<ceciliasp> imghost, i´ll look for unetbooting
<imghost> ceciliasp, then repair the computer
<onetinsoldier> xubuntu188: i don't know then
<kevin_> Still having issues with Compiz on this I think is the problem
<ceciliasp> imghost, unfortunatelly i don´t have windows installer. it´s a brand new laptop with no cd or usb file. i know there is a recovery partition though
<imghost> ceciliasp, two way either download ubuntu again or if you have windows installer, point is we need to repair the computer thats all
<dveim> hey, does someone have any ideas what should i do?
<kevin_> There is without a doubt Image Qualit loss when zooming out into Expo - or Desktop Wall
<juki> devim, you'll have to fill me in a little bit
<onetinsoldier> xubuntu188: do you have the following package installed? --> ubuntu-wallpapers
<kevin_> a blurriness that isnt there when using Nouveau
<imghost> ceciliasp, why no backups?
<dveim> juki: yes
<xubuntu188> onetinsoldier: no
<dveim> juki: i ll answer any questions
<juki> I see you only have a blank desktop with only a cursor?
<ceciliasp> imghost, sorry what do u mean with no backups? all my sensitive information is in a different partition
<dveim> juki: yes
<juki> when did it work last?
<onetinsoldier> xubuntu188: i'm not sure where the default background wallpaper is at, probably not from that package either though. i'm trying to find it
<imghost> ceciliasp, i mean why no recovery disks?
<dveim> juki: on logging dialog
<dveim> juki: when it asked to enter password
<onetinsoldier> xubuntu188: do you have images in /usr/share/backgrounds ...?
<juki> is this a new install? has it ever worked on this machine?
<kevin_> and Nautilus goes blank when un-minimising
<dveim> juki: actually it was
<sennin> irc en español?
<xubuntu188> yes onetinsoldier got them! tkanks so much
<DJones> !es | sennin
<ubottu> sennin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<imghost> ceciliasp, always keep an extra bootable pendrive for emerdencies
<onetinsoldier> xubuntu188: you're welcome. cheers
<dveim> juki: i tried to fix a bug with screen resolution, downloaded nvidia drivers, then rebooted
<imghost> emergencies
<dveim> juki: after the problem appeared
<sennin> thank
<glitsj16> kevin_: confused, the nvidia-331, is that you? otherwise please ignore, those guest.... nicks i will never get used to
<jhutchins> ceciliasp: It's always a good idea to have backups on a seperate device.  Errors in partitioning could wipe out your data if it's on the same device.
<ceciliasp_> imghost, gess so..
<dveim> juki: i mean, after rebooting the problem appeared)
<kevin_> Yes its me 331 driver guy
<juki> ok, do you know specifically what nvidia drivers you downloaded?  177 maybe? do you know how to uninstall them?
<imghost> jhutchins, exactly backups on physical device always helps us
<dveim> juki: afaik i pressed apt-get install nvidia-drivers
<juki> dveim: if you press ctrl+alt+f2 does it ask you to login?
<sennin> nadie respone en el irc español
<kevin_> Going to check image quality in a movie
<dveim> juki: sec, i ll check
<juki> looks almost HD from here kevin_!
<jhutchins> If the device is removable, all the better.  That way you CAN'T wipe the data.
<kevin_> lol
<glitsj16> kevin_: okay :) have you tried ccsm to see what you can do? i'll be off for 5 minutes
<kevin_> ok thanx glitsj16
<ceciliasp_> <jhutchins> I also keep all my info on an external hard drive
<glitsj16> kevin_: brb, very welcome
<dveim> juki: when i presses ctrl+alt+f2 while system loading, nothing happened
<dveim> juki: now there is a login dialog
<ceciliasp_> jhutchins, what I don´t have is an image of my computer if that´s yourpoint
<imghost> dveim, whats the issue?, like to share it?
<sennin> fuck irc
<xubuntu188> i wanna set my lockscreen to have se same background image as my desktop how can i do that
<imghost> !ops | sennin
<ubottu> sennin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<juki> dveim: ctrlaltf2 from login dialog
<Beldar> long gone
<dveim> imghost: after entering password in login dialog, all disappeares except mouse. Probably it is linked with nvidia drivers, because this problem started after i downloaded them and rebooted
<Myrtti> imghost: a bit late for that
<jhutchins> ceciliasp_: Something to consider is that typically a recovery partition will destroy any other OS installed on that disk and return it to factory status.
<dveim> juki: nothing happens
<imghost> Myrtti, ma bad :(, internet is slow now :(
<juki> how about f1 dveim?
<ceciliasp_> ok, wouldn´t mind that since I also keep a backup of my partitions on an external storage...All i want is my computer to boot again :(
<jhutchins> dveim: Can you use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get back to a console?
<jhutchins> ceciliasp_: ok, sorry for the distraction.
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dveim> juki: after random F i got access to concole
<rennat41> Hey, my system just broke trying to update to ubuntu 13.10. Any Idea how I can recover all of my files?
<dveim> juki: so, now i am in
<imghost> dveim, what version are you on?
<juki> apt-get remove whatever killed it
<dveim> imghost: 13.10
<Beldar> rennat41, boot a live cd a access it.
<Beldar> and*
<glitsj16> kevin_: okay, back .. perhaps we can better go over to PM if you don't mind .. fiddling with settings might not be on-topic .. what do you think? no pressure, just a question
<jhutchins> rennat41: "broke" allows for a fairly broad range of problems.  Could you be more specific?
<rennat41> I need my root files. are they on there somewhere?
<imghost> dveim, whats the output of cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<dveim> juki: it was nvidia-current package, will remove it in a sec
<dveim> imghost: sec
<Beldar> rennat41, Yes, ans what will you do with them?
<juki> dveim:
<rennat41> I have no idea
<juki> try imghost first
<jhutchins> rennat41: On where?
<rennat41> I had a local server running apache that I need
<dveim> juki: y, thought same
<Beldar> rennat41, Not much you can probably.
<rennat41> That's highly unfortunate
<onetinsoldier> rennat41: perhaps you could use a live cd to boot and then copy files to a usb stick or external hd?
<dveim> imghost: /usr/sbin/lightdb
<Beldar> rennat41, ah a server, you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<DarkAceLaptop> is there some command I can run that will return the DE I'm currently running?
<rennat41> okay thanks
<ceciliasp_> imghost ok just finished configuring the live usb wish me luck
<Beldar> rennat41, make sure you use nicks.
<onetinsoldier> DarkAceLaptop: DE? i know i should know what that means, but i forget
<dveim> so, what's now?
<DarkAceLaptop> desktop environment
<ceciliasp_> imghost, nothing....after selecting "Try ubuntu" the computer does nothing....
<juki> what was the output of default display?
<intrader> Anyone, how to 'get around' unity annoyance. VIM opens a window far from the left corner where unity puts its menu. Is there a workaround?
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<DarkAceLaptop> very nice, thanks
<dveim> juki: /usr/sbin/lightdb
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: if you get 'ubuntu' that's Unity
<imghost> dveim, my net is very slow now , what is the output of cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<dveim> juki: also some problems with network, even can't ping google
<juki> lightdm dveim?
<juki> hard wired network dveim?
<jhutchins> rennat41: This isn't a server vs. desktop problem.
<ActionParsnip> dveim: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<imghost> ceciliasp_, good luck and net is slow
<dveim> juki: wifi, worked in login dialog
<kevin_> wb glitsj16
<dveim> ActionParsnip: Network is unreacheble
<kevin_> Well DOTA2 works well some sound conflicts but framerate isnt bad
<kevin_> video quality is fine
<ActionParsnip> dveim: what network chip are you using?
<pvl1> hey all, is there an ubuntu dev channel?
<glitsj16> intrader: not familiar with VIM, but if it hasn't got settings for window placement you can use ccsm to put your window where you want i believe
<ceciliasp_> imghost, I´m in the bios setup now. Can you point me boot options
<dveim> imghost: there is no such file
<juki> network manger hasn't picked up the stack yet dveim, hardwired would work from here
<kevin_> so its really just the eye candy in Ubuntu - in particular CCSM
<glitsj16> kevin_: hi again, abything usefull showed up yet to solve glitches?
<dveim> ActionParsnip: how can i check that?
<HassanJ> Does anyone happen to know of that PHP library which prevents integer fields from a MySQL table from returning as string.
<ActionParsnip> dveim: sudo lshw -C network
<HassanJ> I cannot happen to remember it.
<imghost> ceciliasp_, under bios select usb to boot
<ActionParsnip> HassanJ: i'd ask in #mysql
<kevin_> at the moment having a look at various graphics applications to compare quality and performance
<HassanJ> Okay, thanks.
<ceciliasp_> imghost, i already tried that. when prompet with "Try Ubuntu" or "Install" nothing happens...just a black screen
<ActionParsnip> ceciliasp_: what gpu do you use?
<kermyt> hmm any idea why the last update broke my firefox? is anyone else experiencing major stability issues with FF recently?
<imghost> dveim, paste the output of  cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<glitsj16> kevin_: mostly eye-candy yes, but some settings do have nice positive impact, Sync to VBlank und unredirect fullscreen windows in particular
<ceciliasp_> imghost sorry what is gpu?
<jhutchins> ceciliasp_: That's often a sign that the boot image is not good.
<dveim> ActionParsnip: and in what output you interested? There are 2 interfaces, ethernet and wireless
<ActionParsnip> Kermyt: what about if you rename your Firefox config folder then rerun it?
<dveim> imghost: no such file
<kevin_> where do I sync to vblank?
<imghost> ceciliasp_, graphics processing unit
<ActionParsnip> dveim: well, how do you connect to the web. We obviosly want that one.
<kermyt> ActionParsnip, I already tried a full FF reset and running with no plugins but it still freezez while loading about half of the internets
<intrader> glitsj16, I will look up ccsm - never heard of it
<imghost> dveim, paste the output on pastebin or go to paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> ceciliasp_: what the display unit (monito) connects to. The video card....
<kermyt> most specifically it freezes loading FB
<ActionParsnip> kermyt: tried a fresh ubuntu user?
<glitsj16> kevin_: you can do that both in nvidia-settings (OpenGL pane i think and in ccsm in opengl or composite, not sure
<kermyt> ActionParsnip, would a FF reset be the same thing?
<kevin_> ahh ok thanks
<ceciliasp_> imghost I finally got to make the usb work!
<dveim> imghost: i'm talking here from another laptop, no connection on broken one
<ActionParsnip> Kermyt: it will give vanilla DE settings etc too.
<glitsj16> intrader: it's the compizconfig-settings-manager package, you might have to install that
<kermyt> hmm I will try it
<imghost> ceciliasp_, great
<root> hi
<Guest42579> hi
<ActionParsnip> intrader: ccsm is known to cause issues with compiz
<imghost> dveim, wihout seeing it how can we help us?
<ceciliasp_> so, boot repair is not installed in the usb version. and it is not in the repositories...
<Guest95857> salam
<Guest95857> im maroc
<dveim> ActionParsnip: via wireless worked... What param would you like to know?
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest95857
<ubottu> Guest95857: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest95857> speek arabe
<dveim> imghost: i can repaste manually the output
<kevin_> Yes Nvidia Settings are not holding after saving
<ActionParsnip> Dveim: then which interface do you want to use which is giving you problems?
<kermyt> ActionParsnip, ok first test I renamed my .mozilla folder and it still is broken I will try another user. but that seems rediculously extreme.
<ActionParsnip> Kermyt: why extreme?
<dveim> ActionParsnip: wireless, it worked in login dialog
<ActionParsnip> Kermyt: users cost no money and it takes seconds to test.
<Beldar> ceciliasp_, what is the issue you need bootrepair for?
<kermyt> because I can't copy that setup into my current user and I don't want to have to use my browser in a different login than everything else.
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I've some problem for annoting a pdf with adobe acrobat in Linux. It's written that commenting is not allowed (Linux), and on Windows, I can add comments (on the same pdf file). Could you tell we where the problem is please ?
<ActionParsnip> Dveim: ok, what wifi chip are you using?
<willwork4foo> Anyone else here use Oracle Beehive IM?
<intrader> glitsj16, ccsm = CompositeManagerCopizFussion  - I don't have it installed; is it safe to install?
<geekstay> (I know it exists other software, but I'm using both Linux and Windows, so adobe it's perfect for that.
<ceciliasp_> Beldar, because my computer wont boot neither ubuntu nor windows
<ActionParsnip> Geekstay: could try pdfedit
<juki> so you can't uninstall the nvidia drivers because you have no connection dveim?
<kermyt> oh... on a side note... whenefer FF hangs it leaves GST-scanner running endlessly inthe background
<glitsj16> ActionParsnip: ccsm works without issues for me, granted that you're carefull with the Unity settings in there, and exporting your settings before fiddling around .. so intrader, that way be a wise idea before making changes in ccsm: go to the preferences and export your present settings before fiddling .. for placement of windows you should be safe according to me
<ActionParsnip> Kermyt: are there bugs reported?
<geekstay> ActionParnsip : I try it.
<dveim> juki: uninstalled them a sec ago
<kermyt> I have no idea ActionParsnip
<dveim> juki: hope that helped
<Beldar> ceciliasp_, save the boot info summary that is generated, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> glitsj16: there is a warning when you first run it, it's not there for laughs
<glitsj16> intrader: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager is the .. install command yes
<kermyt> this all just started after the last update so I assu7med it was an ubuntu issue
<juki> and you have rebooted and things are still broken dveim?
<ActionParsnip> kermyt: i suggest you report the issue.
<ceciliasp_> Beldar, ok. I´m right on thatr page right now
<dveim> juki: yes ;(
<juki> and now can't install news ones becuase you have no connection dveim?
<dveim> juki: y
<kermyt> I suppose it could be KX studio but I don't know how much about FF KX alters.
<glitsj16> ActionParsnip: i agree, intrader just wants to change a window placement for vim, shouldn't mess with unity i believe, caution is ofc allways wise
<imghost> dveim, whats the output of apt-cache show lightdm?
<glitsj16> intrader: there are other options for your vim window placement issue, whatever you feel comfortable with
<ceciliasp_> imghost Bledar, strange...boot repair keeps telling me it need to unmount partitions..but it never ends
<intrader> glitsj16, ActionParsnip: my laptop is fairly fast but runs hot when using video - I am afraid of compiz...
<Beldar> ceciliasp_ what partitions are mounted?
<juki> maybe try booting with the nomodeset option dveim?
<ActionParsnip> Intrader: i hate compiz
<kermyt> yep gst-plugin-scanner gets left running when FF zombies.
<glitsj16> intrader: you can use devilspie and gdevilspie (a GUI for that) to set your window positioning instead of via ccsm
<kermyt> and it's sucking up about half of my CPU
<ActionParsnip> Intrader: if you use optimus then make sure you have bumblebee installed
<glitsj16> intrader: i just mentioned ccsm because that's already installed and devilspie might be overkill for 1 rule, but it works
<ActionParsnip> Kermyt: run: ubuntu-bug firefox ,and report the bug
<Beldar> !tab | ceciliasp_
<ubottu> ceciliasp_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<imghost> ceciliasp_, paste the output of "df"
<kermyt> will do thank you ActionParsnip
<dveim> juki: i ll try to reinstall ubuntu via dvd
<dveim> juki: but its lame...
<ceciliasp_> imghost how can i get that output
<juki> you don't need a whole reinstall dveim, you just need to get the correct display drivers in there  I think
<geekstay> ActionParnsip : It's compatible with Adobe acrobat ?
<dveim> juki: how can i get them?
<intrader> glitsj16, ActionParsnip: I hate 'feature' of Unity - have probles also with Eclipse menus - thanks guys maybe I fiddle with config of VIM
<kermyt> hmm I don't seem to have ubuntu-bug installed
<imghost> ceciliasp_, type df in terminal
<imghost> !pastebin | ceciliasp
<ubottu> ceciliasp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dveim> imghost: output is too big for paste, are you interested in a single parameter?
<glitsj16> intrader: unity is but one of the DE options, you might want to check others in the regular repos
<kermyt> wait the problem just went away for some reason
<juki> i think you hit "b" or "e" when the grub menu appears and add the "nomodeset" option to the boot string.  it should start it in a safe mode that will let you get to your wifi and grab the correct drivers
<imghost> !pastebin | dveim
<ubottu> dveim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kermyt> now I can't seem to reproduce it
<dveim> oh, wifi appeared
<ceciliasp_> imghost irc running in difft computer
<dveim> imghost: sec, i ll do that
<ceciliasp_> imghost, what part of df output do we need
<ActionParsnip> Intrader: i prefer openbox. It doesnt crash nearly as much
<imghost> ceciliasp_, The column headed "Mounted On" will have a "/"
<ActionParsnip> glitsj16: unity isnt a DE. It is a shell. You can run Unity on top of any DE you want
<intrader> glitsj16, ActionParsnip: in general I like the launcher; although it does not work properly to set up a new application; for example to install freemind on the launcher I could not do it and wound up with an icon on the desktop.
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : How could it solve problem I can't comment with adobe ?
<imghost> ceciliasp_, and you need to unmount that partitions after that use boot repair
<ActionParsnip> Geekstay: try pdfedit is all i can suggest. Not something i use
<ceciliasp_> imghost yes, I can see the /
<glitsj16> intrader: running hot while using video .. perhaps you need to look at using a player with VDPAU support (assuming you have nvidia) and choosing that as video output
<kermyt> lol thank you ActionParsnip for your help. this bug has vanished just as mesteriously as it started.
<ceciliasp_> imghost how can I unmount the partitions?
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : Ohw OK, thanks for the idea :).
<ActionParsnip> kermyt: sweet :-)
<intrader> ActionParsnip, does openbox run on ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Intrader: yes, why would it not?
<imghost> ceciliasp_, umount /dev/sdx
<ActionParsnip> Intrader: openbox is the default WM of Lubuntu, which has a 12.04 release (but is not LTS until 14.04)
<intrader> glitsj16, I have had the running hot problem for a long time without solution; as soon as the view window is more than 1/4 of screen - HEAT
<imghost> ceciliasp_, its 1.36am here and my net is very slow sorry for late replys m sleepy now
<glitsj16> intrader: with different players and different video output settings?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, hopefully stable - I have had problems since 10.04 with stability and heat
<ceciliasp_> imghost I can see sda4 sda5 sda6 sda2 sda1 sda2 again and sda9 all umounted
<dveim> juki: the last command before the problem was /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<intrader> glitsj16, well, if I open a page with youtube, how do I select viewer?
<dveim> juki: mb i can simple start it?
<pvl1> is there a way to make a tty appear on my second monitor
<juki> yes dveim "sudo service lightdm restart"
<juki> or /etc/init.d/lightdm restart but it's deprecating
<intrader> glitsj16, any player; as long as more than 1/4 of screen is the viewing field - full screen is a killer
<glitsj16> intrader: there are some very nice greasemonkey scripts around to NOT use flash plugin on youtube (and other sites), so you tax your cpu less and use your gpu
<imghost> ceciliasp_, now install boot repair
<ceciliasp_> imghost originally ubuntu whas installed on sda7 but now I see that is a 1 mb part (bios_grub)
<dveim> juki: hmm, after service lightdm restart it throw me to login dialog
<Meris> I'm having trouble starting Ubuntu 13.10 64bit, after install on a Sony Vaio Pro 13(UEFI, Win8.1. DualBoot, SecureBoot off). After installation, Windows started again as if GRUB2 wasn't installed. To correct this I used Yannubuntu's boot-repair, first recommended settings, rename Windows, partitions, which yielded this log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6570083/ Afterwards I chose the recommend settings with renaming the Windows partitions.
<Meris>  That yielded this log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6570132. At that point Windows 8.1 didn't boot anymore, but I got no grub and no ubuntu  After that I restored the original efi partitions that were backed in attempt 1, which yielded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574110. I tried libata.force=noncq as suggested by http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192179&highlight=sony+vaio+pro but even that won't help showing grub, let alone booting
<Meris> ubuntu proper.
<FloodBot1> Meris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inspiron> hi
<juki> what happens if you try and login dveim?
<dveim> juki: and then, after logining, problem didn't disapperead
<inspiron> where is the file to add kernel boot parameters? This is the same file that is temporarily edited when you press 'e' at startup
<rennat41> Hi, my computer broke while updating ubuntu so now I need to recover files from my Wubi install.
<glitsj16> intrader: what player do you use as your number one stop? viewtube is the name btw of one of the greasemonkey scripts for youtube, works in firefox, chrome/chromium etc
<rootpt> i've got this machine with windows and one machine with ubuntu installed in virtualbox, how can a sen a message through the cmd (network) to the machine with ubuntu in the same network ?
<inspiron> it use to be the menu.lst file
<rootpt> send*
<inspiron> and also used to be the grub.conf
<dveim> juki: nothing changed
<juki> do you have any other options for desktop sessions? try one of them maybe?
<ceciliasp_> imghost it´s like they keep mounting!
<imghost> good night all, dveim you did not paste the outputs sad :(
<dveim> imghost: googling how to do it via command line
<intrader> glitsj16, psensors used to show me gpu%, but it showed even greater utilization. Maybe there is a temperature sensor for the gpu?
<juki> dveim: apt-get install pastebinit
<intrader> glitsj16, I open the viewere automatically from firefox or chrome (mostly firefox)
<dveim> juki: done
<dveim> juki: and what after? I copied output into file
<intrader> glitsj16, psensor show 100C for either cpu - pretty hot
<glitsj16> intrader: for gpu temp you can keep an eye on that with nvidia-settings, i usually run a custom session where i don't use unity but cairo-dock, has great sensors support for pretty much all hardware devices
<dveim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574354/
<glitsj16> intrader: yes indeed
<dveim> imghost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574354/
<glitsj16> intrader: always very difficult to diagnose where the actual problem resides as well ..
<ceciliasp_> imghost http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574355
<inspiron> found it
<intrader> glitsj16, I could go back to 9.04...:)
<kevin_> VDPAU is only available in VLC 2.1?
<willwork4foo> Hi all - I'm trying to use a Jabber XMPP account that I have set up and working fine in Pidgin, but I can't make it work properly in Telepathy. I'm connecting to an Oracle beehive IM server
<intrader> glitsj16, and just to nail unity more, on windows XP I don't experience the overheating - it must be the driver for the nvidia
<ceciliasp_> anyone can give me a hand with this boot info http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574355
<glitsj16> intrader: you can look at using gecko-mediaplayer (firefox and chrome multimedia plugin) and gnome-mplayer for instance if you want to try youtube from a native player instead of flash
<glitsj16> intrader: could very well be yes
<glitsj16> kevin_: ^^ gecko-media-player and mplayer in general has great VDPAU support
<kevin_> Thought VLC was the number 1 choice i'll try gecko
<juki> dveim: cat /path/to/text/file | pastebinit
<dveim> juki: y, done that, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574354/
<intrader> glitsj16, youtube settings now route to HTML5 viewer. But the heating problem goes back before I set the option of not using flash
<glitsj16> kevin_: for nvidia my experiences are very different, mplayer runs at 3-4 % cpu if you set video output to vdpau
<kevin_> ok
<juki> dveim: install e17 and see if it works
<glitsj16> intrader: if you have that since 9.04 it's probably not youtube, or flash, but it might improve things, testing is the only way to find out i guess
<glitsj16> intrader: minitube in in the repos as well as a standalone option for youtube, or smtube (which is not in the repos) .. both avoid flash
<glitsj16> !find minitube
<ubottu> Found: minitube
<glitsj16> :)
<glitsj16> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1 (saucy), package size 696 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<juki> dveim: lspci  -mm | grep VGA
<intrader> glitsj16, I have been searching for solution since unity (a long time) - like I said youtube avoids flash by setting to HTML5
<dveim> juki: ok
<glitsj16> intrader: oh missed that
<intrader> glitsj16, np
<glitsj16> intrader: do other linux distros also show the overheating issue?
<intrader> glitsj16, not that I remember - I was running a fedora with no overheating
<cGull> hi, i have some trouble booting ubuntu, is it ok to ask for help here?
<daftykins> !ask | cGull
<ubottu> cGull: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dveim> juki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574417
<intrader> glitsj16, glib solution - run windows XP in window on ubuntu -- he he
<juki> intel chips don't need nvidia drivers?
<cGull> I'm building a litecoin mining rig, i'm using 12.04 on a usb stick, i got it to work with 1 gpu (7990) but when i added another one today, my system won't boot, i see the loading screen then it goes blank, is there anyway i can "safe-mode" or "command-line" start it?
<glitsj16> intrader: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-monitor-hardware-temperatures-on.html might be usefull to at least keep a close eye on GPU temp .. heh, nice one
<glitsj16> intrader: perhaps you need to file a bug if you haven't already, or look into existing ones
<daftykins> cGull: hold left shift on startup, you should see a GRUB menu that'll offer some choices
<moje> .
<dveim> juki: dont know
<dveim> juki: btw, installed e17
<cGull> daftykins: wonderful thanks! this is the first time i'm trying anything like this so the learning curve is steep, i'll go try it out
<glitsj16> intrader: need to get some food, nice talking to you and all the best with the issue(s)
<intrader> glitsj16, for a long time.... I have been after this problem for ever... It got bad with Unity big time
<juki> dveim: from the login screen there should be a new desktop option other than lighdm
<juki> dveim: use service restart lightdm to drop back to the login screen
<glitsj16> intrader: well, if fedora doesn't show it, and it was my machine, i'd switch
<intrader> glitsj16, i will install the sensor - how do I avoid psensor starting?
<glitsj16> intrader: i don't know if they would interfere, just monitors .. but hang on, let me check
<dveim> juki: suddenly it said "restart: unrecognized service"
<juki> can you get to the login screen?
<JVB> i have someting changed wit the terminal and now : i can not created maps,files ... how i can resolved this problem ?
<glitsj16> intrader: looks like psensor uses a stanza in your 'startup applications' .. you can uncheck it there temporarily
<intrader> glitsj16, you know - basically I like the ubuntu worldwide theme - not corporatish like red hat.. oh well
<matzzz> hey can anyone help? I have nvidia SLI. when i use only one GPU the machine works fine. If i plug in the second gpu it reboots after the Ubuntu splash screen
<tsnyph> hey guys. have a bit of a problem with openshot. When i record my desktop with kazam, it looks ok. Once i run it through openshot, the finished product looks all distorted and lines through the text. here is a picture of what i'm talking about http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=677b7b&s=5#.UqzBcqH0HUE
<glitsj16> intrader: i don't like corporatism neither, no need to hide that lol
<dveim> juki: seems like no... I ll try reboot again
<glitsj16> intrader: fedora is not the only distro, manjaro (based on arch) is also very nice .. stumach is really calling for attention heh, have a nice (hot) weekend
<Calinou> matzzz, you probably don't want to use SLI anyway... it causes bigger frametimes and input lag
<dveim> juki: after reboot nothing changed
<matzzz> Calinou: You say it doesn't work on Ubuntu?
<intrader> glitsj16, you too - I will look into what ActionParsnip indicated: openbox for the menus problem in VIM and Eclipse - have a good weekend. I am hungry!!!
<Calinou> it does work using the nvidia driver, but it requires some setup I think
<Calinou> SLI also has downsides as I said
<Calinou> so if it doesn't work, don't be so sad
<juki> dveim, you need to select enlightenment from the login screen
<Calinou> <glitsj16> intrader: fedora is not the only distro, manjaro (based on arch) is also very nice .. stumach is really calling for attention heh, have a nice (hot) weekend
<Calinou> glitsj16, spare us that crap
<dveim> juki: no such option
<matzzz> Calinou: Would you know how to get it working? Or would you know where I should ask?
<dveim> juki: but e17 is installed
<juki> there should be a dropdown menu of some sort on your login screen dveim
<Calinou> maybe someone here knows, but I don't
<Alpha_Omega> Hello! Is there a IRC program for ubuntu 6.06?
<tsnyph> xchat
<SchrodingersScat> Alpha_Omega: there are many, xchat, irssi, weetchat, etc. etc.
<SchrodingersScat> Alpha_Omega: *weechat
<Alpha_Omega> what's the command line to download and install? I'm still a noob.
<Calinou> 6.06?!
<tsnyph> Alpha_Omega,  should be in the software center
<Calinou> sudo apt-get install <package name>
<dveim> juki: can't see it
<Calinou> Alpha_Omega, why are you using 6.06
<matzzz> Alpha_Omega: try "sudo apt-get install xchat" but not sure about ubuntu 6
<Alpha_Omega> yeah. It's a pentium 2 so it runs the terminal edition
<jhutchins> matzzz: Yes, that hasn't changed.
<matzzz> Alpha_Omega: err terminal client irc? ok that's different . you should have said.
<Alpha_Omega> ah, my mistake. I wasn't sure 6.06 had a gui
<jhutchins> Alpha_Omega: You'll probably want irssi then, it's a terminal-based client.
<Calinou> any ubuntu version had a GUI
<Calinou> Alpha_Omega, you could run ubuntu server if you want a supported OS
<intrader> Alpha_Omega, I am running 12.04 on a Dell Inspiron 8200 with Pentium 2
<Calinou> or Lubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> Alpha_Omega: you can do a 'apt-cache search irc.client' and you should get a quick list.
<jhutchins> Good grief folks, Debian doesn't predate the GUI.
<juki> post /etc/X11/default-display-manager again dveim
<jhutchins> One of Ubuntu's goals has been to transition to a completely GUI managed system.
<SchrodingersScat> jhutchins: sounds terrible
<Alpha_Omega> beautiful. This is the MOST helpful irc channel I've ever been on
<jhutchins> SchrodingersScat: Well, yes, but it is.
<dveim> juki: found it, i'm stupid ...
<dveim> juki: enlightment worked
<matzzz> jhutchins: for the end user, only i assume? i dont see the need for GUI on most servers
<dveim> juki: choosing language now
<jhutchins> SchrodingersScat: We're already seeing "power users" and "administrators" who don't know how to fix or configure things if the GUI isn't working.
<matzzz> jhutchins: well they just re-image their VMs and problem solved :-)
<jhutchins> matzzz: Ubuntu reall isn't focused on servers, but even there.  A lot of neophytes are relying on GUI tools to administer servers.
<matzzz> jhutchins: i "blame" VMs and restore CDs for the lower quality of the average tech these days
<Alpha_Omega> SchrodingersScat: that command turned a blank result.
<tsnyph> hey guys. have a bit of a problem with openshot. When i record my desktop with kazam, it looks ok. Once i run it through openshot, the finished product looks all distorted and lines through the text. here is a picture of what i'm talking about http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=677b7b&s=5#.UqzBcqH0HUE
<matzzz> jhutchins: if they want to pay extra on their VM for the GUI, that's fine with me , i have shares in cloud providers :-)
<jhutchins> Alpha_Omega: Give irssi a try - it's pretty much the standard for console irc.
<Alpha_Omega> sudo apt-get install irssi ?
<SchrodingersScat> Alpha_Omega: yep, that should install irssi
<Alpha_Omega> thanks, I'll try it out
<unknwn_> anyone got a good tip for ati drivers?
<unknwn_> even qt creator wont work because something shitty is wronge with the drivers
<tsnyph> linux + ati = bad. intel + nvidia = nothing better than this
<onetinsoldier> unknwn_: people will need a more descriptive explanation of what the problem is
<Alpha_Omega> return couldn't find packagae irssi
<matzzz> tsnyph: except ati is 3x faster for bitcoin
<ikonia> optimus cards are still problematic
<ikonia> so nvidia/intel combinations are not something I'd push at this time
<dveim> juki: thanks a lot for help! Is it another DE?
<unknwn_> well the drivers that i get from ubuntu are all somehow screwed
<unknwn_> gl isn't working at all
<onetinsoldier> unknwn_: "doesn't work", and "scewed" iare pretty vague
<onetinsoldier> screwed*
<unknwn_> can't find the ql drivers
<unknwn_> gl
<SchrodingersScat> Alpha_Omega: apt-cache search irssi ?  it's in my main, so shouldn't need to add repos..
<unknwn_> for some reason
<matzzz> So does anyone know how to fix my SLI problem? When 2nd card is inserted, machine reboots after ubuntu splash screen. With only one card, it's all fine.
<juki> it's not a desktop, it's a window manager... maybe now you can get to restricted drivers manager and clear up the nvidia thing
<jhutchins> Alpha_Omega: You do have a valid network connection, right?
<onetinsoldier> unknwn_: after installing the drivers, you need to run the following command, and then reboot --> sudo aticonfig --initial
<juki> dveim: ^^
<Alpha_Omega> yeah, my google ping worked
<unknwn_> ok gonna try that thanks onetinsoldier
<madprops> hi
<onetinsoldier> unknwn_: you're welcome.. good luck
<madprops> can someone tell me the name of the network manager that ships with ubuntu? is networkmanager still mantained?
<Jdar3> I'm having problems installing on my windows 8 laptop, the disc or usb installer loads the GRUB menu, but no selections work (install,verify,etc) it just blanks the screen
<ikonia> madprops: network manager is very much maintained
<madprops> ikonia: is it the same as network-manager?
<ikonia> madprops: yes
<jhutchins> madprops: Yes.
<matzzz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/i386/irssi
<koell> someone here using pcmanfm as file manager?
<intrader> glitsj16, no configuration for indicator-sensors - how do I uninstall?
<juki> have used pcmanfm before koell
<matzzz> koell: i have used it, but nor currently
<puff> @rn
<Meris> I'm having trouble booting after installing Ubuntu and trying to correct it with boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574110/  (UEFI, Dual boot with Win8.1.) Windows starts, but deosn't even show.
<matzzz> koell: it's the standard file manager in lubuntu, whch i used for a year
<jhutchins> Alpha_Omega: does sudo apt-get update work?
<koell> im using in currently in lubuntu but cant delete files via smb on my ubuntu server. not tried thunar and everything works fine. but i would like to stay on pcmanfm :(
<Beldar> Meris, Did you resize windows from the ubuntu install?
<Meris> Beldar, no I resized using the native disk manager from within Windows
<Meris> Beldar, by the way, it's Ubuntu 13.10 64 bits
<DrGrov> ikonia: I wonder since you mention Optimus cards. My missus got 12.04 running on her Samsung laptop that has Optimus. Should I be worried when installing 13.10 64-bit for her? She is not playing though.
<matzzz> koell: OK i can confirm pcman does have that functionality, so your problem is one of fixig a configuration and not changing an FM
<ikonia> DrGrov: depends what you mean by worried and how you are using the card
<matzzz> koell: How are you connecting to the windows share?
<koell> matzzz: so u can delete files via smb in pcmanfm?
<ikonia> koell: that has nothing to do with the file manager
<ikonia> koell: samba is totally seperate, a samba file system is just a disk mounted to a file manager
<matzzz> koell: it should not depend on the file manager, how are you mounting or connecting?
<koell> matzzz: i installed ubuntu server 32 bit 12.04 on my old netbook. now accessing via pcmanfm try to delete a file there but no context menu. with thunar it works
<Alpha_Omega> jhutchins: 404 not found: IP[91.189.91.14.80]
<koell> matzzz i connect via samba/smb in address bar
<matzzz> koell: how are you connecting? 3rd time :-)
<Jdar3> (repeating self, went off screen)I'm having problems installing on my windows 8 laptop, the disc or usb installer loads the GRUB menu, but no selections work (install,verify,etc) it just blanks the screen
<Beldar> Meris, is MokManager.efi a 3rd party?
<koell> ikonia: it hast to do with it, in thunar it works.
<DrGrov> ikonia: She is mainly doing surfing on the web, LibreOffice stuff and not much more. Worried if the card is "too old" to work properly in 13.10.
<matzzz> koell: ok sorry for yelling, i missed your response
<ikonia> koell: no, it doesn't
<Meris> Beldar, yes it is, it is an internal name of a Sony restore partition.
<nOob> Is unix a kernel or an operating system itself?
<koell> hmm i may just stick with thunar. :)
<ikonia> DrGrov: optimus cards are new, too old is certainly not a problem
<ikonia> n0n0: this channel is #ubuntu for ubuntu linux discussion, not Unix
<juki> how about nautilus koell?
<Meris> n0ob, actually unix is a family of OS'es
<DrGrov> ikonia: Okay, that I could have phrased better :) I meant unsupported due to the fact it is an Optimus card.
<juki> is not lightweight?
<koell> juki: not tried before on lubuntu.
<ikonia> DrGrov: if it's working now, you've got solid odds with you that it will be 2ok" going forward,
<Effex> I have a machine running 13.04 that doesn't respond to pings from other machines on the local network, unless the 13.04 machine in question is pinging the other machine first. Is this an arp issue? Any idea how to solve it?
<Beldar> Meris, Ah just wondering I have not seen if before, you might post the bootinfo here for secondary help if none here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<herpderphurr> Hey everyone. I wanna try a tiling window manager. Got any recommendations?
<glitsj16> intrader: back .. i installed it just now, works ok here .. i pulled the .deb from the PPA and went through the preferences ... does it not start for you?
<spsful> Does anyone know how to search directly for specific words or letters in a webpage?
<koell> herpderphurr: i3
<Beldar> spsful, ctrl-f
<spsful> Thanks
<ikonia> spsful: the "find" function in the browser ?
<matzzz> koell: there is no reason i can think of why it shouldnt work, if you are connecting the same way with the same credentials
<koell> matzzz: yeah thats the weird thing. ROFL
<DrGrov> ikonia: Okay, that is good. 12.04 works well but she is complaining when looking at my 13.10 install and how I have it set up. She wants the same :)
<Starvisitor> Hello im trying to install a more recent ati linux driver. Are the drivers in the Ubuntu PPA more recent then the default ones provided?
<ikonia> Starvisitor: depends on the PPA - there are many PPA's
<DrGrov> ikonia: But I will install 13.04 for her anyhow. I want to have a nice non-update cycle again for a year or two :)
<herpderphurr> koell: Thanks. I'll try it out
<spsful> quit
<Beldar> Meris, I see this at the end of the script, might be relevant. Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda3/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!
<spsful> sorry
<matzzz> koell: are you sure the username/password/ipaddress etc is the same, and have you double checked the server permissions?
<Starvisitor> ikonia, the launchpad PPA https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/fglrx-installer-updates
<ikonia> Starvisitor: check the package versions
<koell> matzzz: i may try it tomorrow again, late here :)
<Starvisitor> ikonia, the package version does no coincide with the ati driver version so its a bit confusing
<koell> matzzz: but many thanks for ur help!
<ikonia> Starvisitor: not really, the package versions such match either a) the ati packages b.) the open driver packages c.) the ubuntu versions
<juki> maybe you need the nouveau driver dveim
<ikonia> Starvisitor: there should also be information on the PPA's web page showing what they contain, if not contact the PPA maintainer and ask for clarification
<Starvisitor> ikonia, thank you very much I thought it would be alot more simple. =P
<unknwn> yeah onetinsoldier unfortunatly no success :(
<dveim> juki: is default nvidia bad?
<juki> using e17 is a workaround, but you should get your gdm working i think
<Meris> Beldar, yes I have noticed, but I cannot find any option within my BIOS that looks even remotely like it would set that /sda3/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file to be bootable. I'm not sure how to proceed. I wonder, should I just install grub2 to the root partition of my ubuntu install and chainload it from the Windows boot manager?
<dveim> juki: btw, in e17 screen size is too small, like was in unity =(
<juki> meris fdisk /dev/sda
<onetinsoldier> unknwn: no? hmmm. what do you get from the following command? --> grep card0 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<juki> but maybe isn't the video driver, if you're currently using a gui dveim
<Beldar> Meris, I would use that thread, it is the bootrepair developer, and several others focused on these dualboots, don't do anything you are not sure of.
<unknwn> onetinsoldier i get this
<unknwn> [     5.038] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
<unknwn> [     5.244] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
<unknwn> [     5.244] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
<unknwn> [     5.790] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
<FloodBot1> unknwn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> Meris, Did you backup the windows?
<dveim> juki: sounds logically, but dunno what else
<Alpha_Omega> I'm going to play with it for a while and see what I can find out. I'll return if I have more questions or have a solution to share
<madprops> ikonia jhutchins do you know how i can fire app network manager, i just installed it manually using dpkg -i but networkmanager or network-manager are not working
<Starvisitor> how can I tell if im running the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Meris> juki, you want me to pastebin the output of fdisk /dev/sda? Beldar, yes I did a backup of Windows
<dveim> juki: in unity, i played with possible screen resolutions, and noone was ok
<ikonia> madprops: it's installed by default, why are you installing it yourself
<madprops> ikonia: long story
<ikonia> madprops: why are you not using the repo and using dpkg
<Meris> juki, I ḿ restarting to the Ubuntu Live env. now, just a sec.
<jhutchins> madprops: There are two components, the service and an applet in the destop.  It should be set up to start at boot and should actually be started when installed.
<madprops> i have no internet
<IdleOne> Starvisitor: in terminal type: uname -a -- if you see X_64 in the output you are running 64 bit ubuntu
<jhutchins> madprops: ps ax | grep net
<onetinsoldier> unknwn: you'll need to use a paste website, or /msg me
<jhutchins> madprops: Sudo of course.
<glitsj16> intrader: feel free to pm me, i'm in & out of the kitchen though .. cravings heh
<madprops> jhutchins: it says something about netns
<Starvisitor> IdleOne, x86_64 is that the same as 64bit?
<IdleOne> Starvisitor: that is right
<Starvisitor> IdleOne, tyvm
<juki> Meris: i don't think bios is responsible for setting bootable flags, you can mark a partition bootable using fdisk
<IdleOne> sure thing
<madprops> jhutchins: what is the name of the applet?
<jhutchins> madprops: How about service network-manager start?
<madprops> jhutchins: service already running
<Meris> juki, it is a gpt partitioning scheme, so fdisk won't work here, here's the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda: /dev/sda1 1 500118191 250059095+ ee GPT
<madprops> i have wicd but it is not connecting to my router for some reason
<jhutchins> madprops: You can't have both wicd and network-manager.
<Meris> juki, I can use gparted instead, which will show me the rest of the partitions within the gpt.
<juki> meris, fdisk will work
<juki> you can change partition boot flags from fdisk
<madprops> jhutchins: ok i stopped wicd
<Meris> juki, apart from the output I've just shown you, it doesn't seem to show anything, it even recommends you to use gparted instead
<juki> but you may not need to for what you're having issues with
<madprops> jhutchins: what package contains the gtk applet?
<jhutchins> madprops: Sorry, I don't know for gnome.  It should have come in as a dependency.
<sps> How do you go to the top result in google search by solely using the keyboard?
<madprops> jhutchins: im on openbox though
<hakeem> madprops, are u trying to conenct via wlan or eth ?
<madprops> hakeem: wlan
<hakeem> madprops, u are trying to connect via wifi or cable?
<Meris> q
<madprops> hakeem: wifi
<Meris> sorry about that, wrong keyboard^\
<andy__> wats the command to join channels ?
<madprops> hakeem: wicd doesn't work and i can't start the networkm-manager gui
<hakeem> madprops,  so try sudo dhcpclient wlan0
<sps> does anybody know how to go to the top search result in google by only using the keyboard?
<SchrodingersScat> andy__: can try '/join #channel'
<sps> Does anybody know?
<madprops> hakeem: command not found
<juki> tab sps?
<zykotick9> madprops: it's dhclinet
<sps> I am so stupid. Thanks juki
<hakeem> madprops, really? u don't have a dhcp client?
<ceciliasp_> hi there...massive crash can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574355
<zykotick9> hakeem: it's dhclient
<SchrodingersScat> sps: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/matching/google-feeling-lucky/Z29vZ2xlIGZlZWxpbmcgbHVja3k=/sort-by-votes
<madprops> zykotick9: it just hangs in there
<DrGrov> ikonia: Thanks for the clarification into a future install :)
<hakeem> zykotick9, yes i typed it wrong
<madprops> it's a wpa passphrase access point btw zykotick9 hakeem
<zykotick9> madprops: i'm just correcting the command, i have no idea what you're doing - wasn't following
<hakeem> madprops, wait for it a little while
<madprops> hakeem: will it offer it a way to provide a password?
<madprops> zykotick9: do you know how i can install the network-manager applet gui?
<zykotick9> madprops: i don't touch N-M with a 30 foot pole, i have no idea.  good luck.  nm-applet perhaps?
<madprops> zykotick9: there's no package named nm-applet
<glitsj16> madprops: it's in network-manager-gnome
<zykotick9> madprops: looks like glitsj16 has the package name, or try "apt-cache search nm-applet"
<intrader> glitsj16, I did a sudo purge ... how do I remove the ppa?
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ceciliasp_> hi there. Massive crash. can´t boot. Here´s boot repair log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6574355 any help?
<glitsj16> intrader: sudo ppa-purge ppa:... (the dots should be filled in with the specific PPA name, the one you used in the add-apt-repository step
<Meris> Beldar, I'll post my output on the forum you directed me to, thx for the help so far :-)
<ikonia> ceciliasp_: that info is worthless without info of the problem
<glitsj16> intrader: so it didn't start for you?
<Bauer> guys, there is a bug in Ubuntu 13.10, where I disabled a child's user profile by setting a password using passwd command - it seems to work only if I lock the account - it prompts for password. but If the user goes to the main screen with all the account, he has login button without password prompt
<Bauer> why is that? and how to disable a child's account properly?
<ceciliasp_> ikonia basically I can´t boot my system (windows nor ubuntu).
<ikonia> ceciliasp_: "can't boot" is utter nothing information
<ikonia> ceciliasp_: it's like me saying "fix it then"
<ikonia> ceciliasp_: you need to give information about the problem
<ceciliasp_> ikonia I can´t run boot repair either because it endlessly asks to unmount partitions
<mrb_> ceciliasp_, when you start your computer what happens after the POST?
<hakeem> madprops,  try to connect with cable if u can
<hakeem> madprops, so u can download the fixes
<ikonia> ceciliasp_: sorry can't help you while you're not giving any infomation other than "doesn't work" or "can't do this"
<mrb_> ikonia, i would say he needs to update his grub
<ceciliasp_> ikonia when starting computer goes direclty to grub rescue
<ikonia> mrb_: I don't know how you can say that as so far we have no information about the problem, but if you want to blindly help him, go ahead
<hakeem> madprops, is "nmcli con list" works in ur terminal?
<ceciliasp_> mrb_ when I restar computer it goes directly to grub rescue screen
<mrb_> ceciliasp_, ok do you have like a LIVE CD/USB?
<ceciliasp_> mrb_ yes, i´m running ubuntu from a live usb now
<mrb_> ok, i just messaged you
<cGull> I'm using 12.04 on a usb stick, system worked ok until i added a 2nd gpu (another 7990) now it won't boot. I've tried to verify the filesystem through the boot menu, it finds 4 bad files and wants to reboot, but that does nothing. I get these errors "ext2-fs (loop1): ext2_lookup: deleted inode refrenced: xxxx" until the system halts and nothing mor
<cGull> e happens. Can i fix this or do i have to load up the usb with a new iso?
<Ben64> mrb_: don't use pm. answer in the channel here
<mrb_> Ben64, ok thanks sorry about that
<Nidalee> Hi
<Nidalee> Can I get some help here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/390862/manually-turn-off-firewall-unblock-ssh-port
<intrader> glitsj16, no, on account of the configuration being there. I looked in preferences and there was a list of files, where it did not find anything
<glitsj16> intrader: do you have lm-sensors installed? i take it the indicator gets its info from there
<intrader> glitsj16, the article also mentions psensor which I have installed, but I don't know how to add the gpu
<glitsj16> intrader: me neither, i like plain numbers instead of graphs
<intrader> glitsj16, lm-sensors, first time I hear about it - I don't know
<kevin_> Yes are there any recommendations for a good Firewall for Ubuntu 13.10?
<Ben64> !ufw | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kevin_> yes i'm using gufw
<unknwn> onetinsoldier you are a hero!
<glitsj16> intrader: take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto, pretty vital if your system is overheating i'd say
<mrb_> Anyone have a recommendation for a native Twitter app on Saucy Salamander? (not Birdie)
<Ben64> kevin_: well thats a firewall... so question solved?
<kevin_> yes thanks
<glitsj16> intrader: as the page says, you've got to install that and run sudo sensors-detect, see steps 1-4
<intrader> glitsj16, in article, no gpu - strange
<intrader> glitsj16, is there an nvidia application for this purpose?
<glitsj16> intrader: besides the nvidia-settings i don't know one, but for me, just installed the indicator-sensors, my nvidia gpu is picked up
<Nidalee> Can I get some help here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/390862/manually-turn-off-firewall-unblock-ssh-port I can't login into SSH :/
<glitsj16> intrader: i had to go with the same developers daily PPA though because the one mentioned in the article didn't offer packages for my ubuntu version
<martin__> hi people
<Random832> I have two audio devices that use the same module, and I can't figure out how to force one of them to be the first sound card in alsa
<Random832> has anyone else had this problem?
<martin__> .
<glitsj16> intrader: with those temps you're experiencing for so long now, perhaps it's wise to start a ubuntu forum and a nvidia forum thread (https://forums.geforce.com/ .. they'll probably have much better sensoring details for you than i do)
<Nidalee> Wat
<Nidalee> How doI "You will need to manually mount the hard drives, then you can edit the file causing the issue"?
<intrader> glitsj16, good advice. I have just installed lm-sensors and run into the phrase 'Some south bridges...contain embedded sensors' ...
<kevin_> Are there any Laptop power saving configurations/apps etc for Ubuntu 13.10?
<rootpt> yep
<glitsj16> intrader: the ubuntu help documentation states you should answer yes to all yes/no questions, i'd go for that
<intrader> glitsj16, notice that there is nothing in /etc/modules. It wants me to add coretemp
<rootpt> kevin_ http://www.noobslab.com/2013/07/how-to-improve-laptop-power-management.html
<kevin_> thnx rootpt
<rootpt> u're welcome
<glitsj16> intrader: that's lm-sensors regular behavior, accept and proceed
<intrader> glitsj16, it appears that there is nothing for nvidia
<glitsj16> intrader: not straight off no, but the indicator-sensors needs lm-sensors info, at least that's how i see it, otherwise it won't offer you sensors to configure .. and for my nvidia gpu i didn't have to add anything else
<intrader> glitsj16, I'll add coretemp to /etc/modules while in sudo
<glitsj16> intrader: sure, as long as it gets loaded you'd be fine
<honestemu> Anyone here have experience using Pidgin as their IM client for Facebook?
<yeats> !anyone | honestemu
<ubottu> honestemu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<honestemu> Anyone here have experience using Pidgin as their IM client for Facebook?
<martin__> nope
<intrader> glitsj16, I'll add coretemp and probably get in trouble on restart won't I
<honestemu> Can someone help me get Pidgin to work with group messages in Facebook?
<glitsj16> intrader: why? it's quite a reliable kernel module used by many ..
<intrader> glitsj16, so it will find coretemp upon reboot?
<intrader> glitsj16, I am being paranoid?
<soylentbomb> honestemu: To my knowledge, facebook group chats were never implemented in XMPP, so they won't work in pidgin.
<glitsj16> intrader: correct, but rebooting isn't needed, run sudo service module-init-tools restart
<glitsj16> intrader: these days i'd prefer paranoid over foolishness anytime, but that's only my opinion :)
<cGull> I'm using 12.04 on a usb stick, system worked ok until i added a 2nd gpu (another 7990) now it won't boot. I've tried to verify the filesystem through  grub2, it finds 4 bad files and wants to reboot, but that does nothing. I get these errors "ext2-fs (loop1): ext2_lookup: deleted inode refrenced: xxxx" until the system halts and nothing more happe
<cGull> ns. Can i fix this or do i have to load up the usb with a new iso? (Removing the 2nd GPU didn't help either)
<hays> Hey, how do I get to a terminal login shell with ubuntu? X is broken so I need to get in that way
<zykotick9> !text | hays
<ubottu> hays: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<glitsj16> intrader: and double-checking, asking for clarification etc, part of IRC when it comes to technical support no, i don't take any of your questions as hostile or whatever, to the contrary, better safe .. etc
<intrader> glitsj16, thanks, if I issue `sudo locate coretempt` it lists a bunch of stuff
<intrader> glitsj16, thanks, if I issue `sudo locate coretemp` it lists a bunch of stuff
<glitsj16> intrader: sure, that's what locate does, it looks through your filesystem, use lsmod | grep coretemp to see if it's loaded
<glitsj16> intrader: you don't need sudo for locate, only to update it's database (sudo updatedb)
<intrader> glitsj16, it displays coretemp in a red letters - is it loaded?
<hays> zykotick9: there was a time when you could hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 and get this
<zykotick9> hays: you still can?!
<glitsj16> intrader: yes it is, the color is a default for grep i believe, nothing to do with your overheating heh
<hays> zykotick9: not on my system
<zykotick9> hays: then try booting to text, with above instructions.  but sounds like you have more then just xorg broken.
<intrader> glitsj16, cute - why on earth red?
<hays> yeah i tried to add that and it didn't work
<hays> and the link doesn't contain the information it says it does
<hays> let me try it again a different way
<glitsj16> intrader: developer humor ? don't know :)
<intrader> glitsj16, I will let it update /etc/modules and reboot -- see you in a while
<zykotick9> hays: e to edit the grub line, add text then (i think) ctrl-x to boot
<Scip> hey, does anyone know how I can suspend ubuntu running from a USB HDD?
<glitsj16> intrader: okay, i'll go for another kitchen raid
<Scip> I was thinking I might need to have the USB power persist or something like that
<honestemu> Can someone help me get Pidgin to work with group messages in Facebook?
<honestemu> I have normal messages working, but I don't receive group messages.
<hays> zykotick9: yeah i get that.  but there is no sensible place to add "text". The grub options have things like load_video=true, etc...  text doesn't appear to be a valid option
<zykotick9> hays: sorry, i have no further suggestions.  best of luck.
<soylentbomb> honestemu: Again, group messages aren't part of the interface that facebook provides for chat clients, so there's no way to get them to work on pidgin.
<honestemu> soylentbomb: Oh gotcha. You already said that? Must have missed it. Sorry.
<honestemu> soylentbomb: Thanks for the help, though!
<soylentbomb> honestemu: It's okay, things get buried in the join/parts.  You can always help us nag facebook about it.
<hays> zykotick9: thanks!
<honestemu> soylentbomb: Also, is there another chat client that provides facebook group messages besides pidgin?
<soylentbomb> honestemu: Not that I'm aware of, since facebook doesn't provide that capability to third-party clients.
<sps> Can anyone help me with this? I'm trying to run this in the GNOME Terminal
<sps> "sudo apt-get install autoconf libtool libpcap-dev libboost-all-dev libudev-dev"
<honestemu> Dang. Worth a shot. Thanks again, soylentbomb.
<sps> And it says unable to lock the adminiistration directory
<ActionParsnip> Sps: do you have software centre open or updates installing at present?
<zykotick9> hays: can i ask - what started this?  did you manually install a video driver from nvidia.com perhaps?
<sps> I'll check
<sps> no
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | sps
<ubottu> sps: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sontek> What are the steps for getting a library built and onto my PPA?
<sontek> I found these docs: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage  but it just talks about naming conventions and everything but not what files I need to create or anything
<wonron> [mnv
<ActionParsnip> Sontek: id ask in #ubuntu-dev
<ikonia> ubuntu-dev is not for packaging
<ikonia> it's for core development
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: but they will be familiar with packaging, no?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that's not what that channel is there for,
<ikonia> #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu would be a better plac
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: ok, but the hguys will be proficient with packaging wont they?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: not always, a lot of the developers won't package
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: ok cool. Thats why i sugested it. There is method in my madness
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: the guy in #ubuntu-dev writing glibc patches will probably have no idea how to build a deb package as thats not his job
<ActionParsnip> Ok
<sps> Can anybody help me? I am trying to stop software center from downloading but I can't even get to the 'progress' page
<sps> There is a loading sign in the middle of the icon though.
<cardude419> hi
<cardude419> bai
<sps> Does anybody know what to do?
<xikur> :)
<sps>  Can anybody help me? I am trying to stop software center from downloading but I can't even get to the 'progress' page. There is a loading sign in the middle of the icon though.
<gonyere> sps - restart
<sps> I just did
<gonyere> and it automatically started back up downloading??
<sps> I have no idea But the loading sign is still on the software center icon.
<sps> And when I hit the progress bar I get a blank page.
<Blunder> How do I improve the VNC performance over my network. I've simply enabled Desktop sharing and it's lagging alot.
<gonyere> what are you trying to download?
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: what are you doing on the remote system?
<sps> A few hours ago I started installing updates for Linux. But then I tried to install more through the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: what OS is the client and the server?
<sps> and It said it could not lock some library
<ActionParsnip> Sps: did you try the command ubottu gave?
<sps>  What command was that?
<sps> I might have.
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | sps
<ubottu> sps: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Blunder> Server is Ubuntu 13.10 and client is Win 7
<sps> yes
<sps> I tried that
 * betong_achmed wow 0x71 (xc) Our have setup their website again http://facebook.com/0x71.org , they are crazy all 0day from God which is Jesus Christ and all coded by God not them. even assembly ide and compiler they have it, not even reverse engineering from IDA Pro as good as them
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: what do you do on the remote system?
<Blunder> ActionParsnip: Server is Ubuntu 13.10 and client is Win 7
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: why do you connect using VNC? What do you do on the remote system?
<Blunder> ActionParsnip: No terminal access, just GUI atm.
<Blunder> ActionParsnip: It's just so I can manage it without having to be in the same building as it, it's over a gigabit network (With over 500mbps throughput) and it's performance is very poor.
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: manage in what way? Updates?
<Blunder> ActionParsnip: Updates, ensure Web server is still on.
<Tex_Nick> ubuntu 13.10, gnome fallback/flashback DE ... hyperlinks don't work in several apps (XChat, Libre Office Calc & couple others) with firefox ... when i click on a hyperlink in an app other than firefox, firefox opens a new window with my default home page instead of the hyperlink url ... if i change my default browser to Chrome, the hyperlinks open in a new tab as they used to on firefox ... any suggestions there ? ... if it's definately
<Tex_Nick>  a firefox problem, i'll ask in #firefox ?
<Blunder> ActionParsnip: And just generally change settings and config the machine - kind of just doing everything.
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: you can run updates using apt-get in a terminal. Youan check web pages are up by connecting to it from the windows pc.
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: all can be done over ssh, much faster
<Blunder> ActionParsnip: Of course, but i'd like to be able to remote into the desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: plus if you port forward port 22 on the router you can manage it from outside your own network, and securely
 * betong_achmed wtf interpol is after me fuck you all i though this 0x81
<Blunder> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but i'd rather improve the performance of VNC
<dondopa> wtf betong?
<ActionParsnip> Blunder: not something I use but i recommend you switch to ssh, its much more efficient for your requirements. You can connect using PuTTY from Windows
<Blunder> ActionParsnip: Sure no problems. Cheers.
<bobo> hey guys....anyone else see this in ubuntu 13.10 while installing red5-server?  http://pastebin.com/ipKXHG0K
<bobo> !red5-server
<quiliro> hi
<quiliro> i would like to know what command evice uses to print files to cups
<quiliro> and what command cups uses to print to a remote cups
<quiliro> so i can test the same proceedure from the command line
<quiliro> and find the solution for a bug
<Laurenceb_> http://imgur.com/a/ZJTDQ
<dondopa> find the solution for a hug
<ActionParsnip> Bobo: juat searching
<ActionParsnip> Bobo: do you have java installed?
<bobo> ActionParsnip: yes java gives me the typical java with no input files message
<bobo> I even have javac :)
<bobo> and ant and ivy
<bobo> :)
<bobo> if it failed but left it installed I might have chance to debug...but it seems to back out of installation of that package after failure
<bobo> :(
<ActionParsnip> Bobo: could remove the application, then reinstall it
<aguitel> how to play .flac audio files
<Calinou> aguitel, with an appropriate media player
<Calinou> try Clementine or VLC?
<aguitel> vlc is not working
<aguitel> maybe audacius ?
<bobo> ActionParsnip: that was different.  Now I get http://pastebin.com/C9TqRRpi  :D
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: try installing it
<ActionParsnip> Bobo: does the /usr/share/red5 folder exist?
<bobo> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Aguitel: also install gnome-mplayer
<bobo> wow
<ActionParsnip> Bobo: try purging again then rename the folder, see if it helps
<bobo> k
<marcolino> anyone care to explain to me how to rename web foldes without encurring some sort of 404/500 error when trying to access them via my browser?
<Jeruvy> marcolino you may want to ask #http
<ActionParsnip> Marcolino: you'd need to either change the config file, or make a symlink to the new location
<marcolino> ActionParsnip, going to look into that
<marcolino> Jeruvy, wasn't even aware of #http channel
<Jeruvy> marcolino you do now :)
<livestrong> hello guys, some help with this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6575236/
<OerHeks> !find gtkmm
<ubottu> Found: gtkmm-documentation, libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a, libgtkmm-2.4-dbg, libgtkmm-2.4-dev, libgtkmm-2.4-doc
<OerHeks> seems like that script is for an older ubuntu version, current is saucy 13.10
<livestrong> /usr/include/gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm
<livestrong> /usr/include/gtkmm-3.0/gtkmm
<livestrong> why it's complaining about gtkmm ?
<OerHeks> it is not finding it.
<OerHeks> i am not sure how to fix that, what are you trying to build, and what ubuntu version?
<Starvisitor> Hello. Is there a way to move the unity launcher in ubuntu 13.10
<livestrong> OerHeks: i'm trying to build GClist on ubuntu 13.10
<livestrong> GClisp*
<Tex_Nick> ubuntu 13.10, is there a global variable used for the default browser to open hyperlinks in ... such as right clicking on a hyperlink in XChat ?
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: there is actually at least 2 "global variables" xdg and gnome
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9: hmmm ok ... thanks for input there ... i'll look into xdg
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: you can test by using "xdg-open foo" and "gnome-open foo" to see if they differ
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9: when you say gnome, would gnome tweak tools provide input to that
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: sorry, i wouldn't know...
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9: hey ok really appreciate input there ... points me in a good direction ... thanks :)
<OerHeks> yes, there is an standard browser in system sttings > details > default applications
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: hope it help :)
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks: jeeze man i thought i had looked around there ... i see it ... just changed it ... i'll test it in a few apps... thanks
#ubuntu 2013-12-15
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks: that solved the issue !!! thanks sir :) ... i kad looked in system settings before ... guess i'm blind ... Thanks
<OerHeks> Tex_Nick, have fun
<Tex_Nick> ;)
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9: hey thanks for your input as well ... i'll look into your sugestion for additional knowledge :)
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: glad you got the "real" answer anyways ;)
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9: is there ever a real answer ? I appreciate ALL answers !!! THANKS to ALL you ubuntu GURU's for your support !!!!!!!!!!!
<Tex_Nick> :)
<popew90i> with ubuntu, is there an alertantive to connectify? Where you can use a PC as a router (hotspot) and all my devices can connect to it?
<cGull> I'm trying to boot 13.10 from a usb stick, once the "Ubuntu USB boot menu" pops up, nothing there works, Install/Persistent/Safe-mode/File-system-check all do nothing. I want a persistant environment (ISO burnt with 4Gb for that purpose) but i can't get it to work, any tips?
<Nidalee> Hi
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<Nidalee> Writing a backup.sh file, however I'd like to write a .log file of teh time and date the backup was created
<Nidalee> How can I do this?
<Stanley00> cGull: did you checksum the iso before write to usb?
<Stanley00> Nidalee: you can use the date command, but I think you should ask this in #bash
<Nidalee> that channel is kinda dead atm :/
<Nidalee> Would cd to/backup/directory echo "THIS IS STUFF FOR THE FILE" >> backup.log work?
<deezed> Nidalee: yes it works, but I dont think its what you want
<Nidalee> deezed: Well, I also would need the time and date, but is there  something else I'm missing?
<deezed> Nidalee: maybe it will replace your file or create another one. I`m not sure, but there is another command to add it as last line.
<Nidalee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48813
<deezed> sorry Nidalee its right!! http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ch02sec15.html
<deezed> Nidalee: so you can do also echo "something" >> /backup/directory/backup.log
<koell> where  can i find unmounted devices in the file system? is there a location for?
<Pessimist> koell, that's not how it works in gnu/linux. If you want to get a nice list of file systems and mount locations use: df -h
<onetinsoldier> Pessimist: doesn't that show only mounted filesystems?
<koell> Pessimist: so i can't access them before i mount`? i would like to use a console based file manager like ranger or mc
<Pessimist> onetinsoldier, yep, probably. I think lsblk shows all file systems
<onetinsoldier> Pessimist: roger that
<onetinsoldier> koell: is this for disk devices only?
<onetinsoldier> Pessimist: yea, that lsblk seems to work pretty nicely to show 'em
<koell> onetinsoldier: hdd's, usb-sticks
<onetinsoldier> koell: the command Pessimist gave seems pretty nice
<koell> onetinsoldier: yeah many thanks :)
<koell> onetinsoldier: im still happy to learn about linux (even on lubuntu)
<Pessimist> koell, I don't think you can modify files inside a file system without mounting it, only partitions and the partition table. I was trying to find some kind of document about this but can't find anything
<koell> Pessimist: i just tried to get rid of my sidebar in thunar and work more with the folders itself (instead of the bookmarks in the sidebar)
<Pessimist> koell, you mean directories =) mount/umount are the commands for mounting and unmounting btw. I suggest you read the manual
<koell> Pessimist: sure :D
<koell> Pessimist: whats ur fm of choice?
<Pessimist> koell, pcmanfm which comes with lxde. I have a crappy pc
<koell> Pessimist: yeah me too. but its not because of a crap pc. just like the way of lubuntu. lxde looks so beautiful
<sander> How do I remove a apt mirror comleately?
<sander> and uninstall all programs from it.
<cGull> Stanley00: Sorry for the delay in a reply, i've been trying things out. No i didn't do any checksums before writing the iso. I tried this with 12.04 yesterday and it was just the same, i went at it for hours and suddenly i got into a persistant environment but today it stopped working and i couldn't fix it, so now i'm trying 13.10 on a newly format
<cGull> ted drive.
<zykotick9> sander: "apt mirror"? do you mean a PPA?
<sander> zykotick9, yes.
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | sander
<ubottu> sander: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sander> thanks
<cGull> Stanley00: I just d/l winMd5Sum and as far as i can tell it checks out fine
<cGull> so i'm still stuck without any of the Ubuntu boot menu options working, nothing happens when i try to select them (be it install/safe-mode/persistant/disk-check)
<sander> zykotick9, im trying to uninstall dropbox.. and its ppa.. Dosnt work to run: sudo ppa-purge ppa:dropbox/ppa .. just getting: could not fid package list for PPA: dropbox ppa
<zykotick9> sander: sorry?  don't know...  hopefully someone else knows the details.  best of luck.
<perlite11> Hi, I have a new Dell Inspiron 15 i15RV-852BLk laptop running Linux Mint, and everything except the wireless works.  The wireless card shows up in lshw output as a "QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter" from "Qualcomm Atheros". Anyone have any tips on getting it working?
<sander> zykotick9, its just a normal ppa with a file named dropbox.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<perlite11> ... Linux Mint 16 to be exact
<koell> perlite11: i've read some raspberry pi tutorials about downloading and compiling your own drivers for wlan card. but never done before :D
<deezed> perlite11: you know what? recently I installed linux mint 15 olivia on my mom's notebook, and got the same error. I just reinstalled it, (with the same .iso, btw) and it works now
<onetinsoldier> gremlins
<glitsj16> sander: look inside that file for the exact content, take out the 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/' part and everything from /ubuntu ... what's left in the middle is what you need to feed to the sudo ppa-purge ppa: command
<deezed> perlite11: anyway, probably the better channel to ask is on linux-mint itself, but they'r not on freenode, so I cant send you the #channel
<perlite11> deezed: I'm on mint 16, and I just installed it yesterday
<sander> glitsj16, its deb http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu precice main
<perlite11> do you know what kind of wireless card that showed up as, deezed?
<agent_pro> hello people
<sander> glitsj16, what will the command be then?
<glitsj16> sander: that's it? well my logic has been busted :p
<sander> glitsj16, thats it ;)
<glitsj16> sander: you probably installed the PPA some time ago?
<deezed> perlite11: I know. But maybe you've got any problems with the installation, I mean, its kind of normal. Since you had internet connection during the installation, that seems to me to be the lonely option I know. So my advice, if you recently installed it, is to reinstall.
<sander> glitsj16, a few months ago
<deezed> agent_pro: hello
<glitsj16> sander: hmm, workaround perhaps .. if you don't want to keep dropbox, you might as well uninstall that first by running a regular sudo apt-get install <packagename> (for each of the packages you want to remove, after that just remove the dropbox file from /etc/apt/sources.d directory and run a sudo apt-get update
 * Mises waves
<Mises> Hello everyone
<sander> glitsj16, Ok. Seems doable.
<onetinsoldier> hi
<SolarisBoy> might wanna do apt-get remove to remove uninstall packages =)
<sander> The next thing I want to do.. is to verify if the ppa checksum..
<sander> glitsj16, ^
<onetinsoldier> Mises: are you a Rothbardian  by chance?
<deezed> Mises: hello
<Mises> lol, yep.
<onetinsoldier> Mises: nice!
<Mises> I was sitting in front of my computer for 20 minutes trying to think of a nick.
<theaftermath> hey everyone. I just updated to 13.10 and i'm having a problem with grub-customizer
<agent_pro> that's a serious issue
<Mises> I'm brand new to Ubuntu, but I kind of love it.
<onetinsoldier> i've been thinking about changing mine to StefanMolyneux
<agent_pro> guys, the case is this...
<agent_pro> i want to install ubuntu
<guest965> so im in gparted. i set up my partitions but no swap
<guest965> is this ok in ubujtu
<deezed> agent_pro: lol
<onetinsoldier> <-- loves linux/ubuntu
<agent_pro> but im not sure if its its grub
<agent_pro> or UEFI
<glitsj16> sander: if the ppa checksum.. i seem to be missing part of your question, could you redo please?
<deezed> guest965: nope
<agent_pro> thing is...
<SolarisBoy> guest965: the installer throws a warning if you don't have a swap partition but not an error
<deezed> theaftermath: which kind of problem?
<Mises> I think Unity is really sexy.  I was trying to get Ubuntu touch on my Motorola Xoom but I softbricked it, lol.
<sander> glitsj16, I installed dropbox from this ppa: https://www.dropbox.com/help/246/en
<theaftermath> deezed when I click save I get an error let me copy and paste it
<Mises> Now I'm furious with life.
<onetinsoldier> lol
<glitsj16> sander: ok, having a look
<deezed> theaftermath: ok,
<theaftermath> deezed exception '9Exception'  with message 'Assertion `Model_ProxyScriptData::is_proxyscript(this->fileName)' failed. Function: deleteFile'  in /build/buildd/grub-customizer-4.0.1/src/Model/Proxy.cpp:341
<Mises> onetinsoldier: mind if I shoot you a PM?
<theaftermath> deezed then my options are to "quit" or "continue (risk data loss)
<onetinsoldier> sure, go ahead
<sander> glitsj16, I want to verify that I didnt install any malicous code from the dropbox ppa.. as chkrootkit detects the suckit rootkit. It says I should be warned if I installed software from a third party repisotory.
<glitsj16> sander: that only talks about adding the ppa, not removing it as promised in the title ..
<sander> glitsj16, yeah.. :-(
<deezed> theaftermath: Sorry, I dont know what can it be, but maybe you could ask this on #grub
<sander> glitsj16, but dropbox might turn up as a false positive I belive.
<theaftermath> deezed alright I will thank you
<deezed> ;)
<glitsj16> sander: well let's hope so yes
<glitsj16> sander: i'll look around on the net, don't know what else to tell you otoh
<sander> glitsj16, here is where I read it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1362074
<koell> ikonia: now found the bug with pcmanfm. http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=122029.0
<Mises> So are there any addons for irc that you all use?
<Mises> I'm using xchat presently.
<glitsj16> sander: well, at least it came from the official dropbox PPA, one might assume that due to its popularity the internetz-tamtam would have sounded alarm, so i think you're safe there
<koell> Mises: im using pidgin. plain pidgin. :)
<SolarisBoy> koell: every try finch?
<Mises> I don't remember the command to get the channels on the server, is it /list?
<koell> SolarisBoy: finch?
<SolarisBoy> koell: yeps =) cli version of pidgin
<glitsj16> sander: are you familiar with y-ppa-manager? that's a nice gui to manage PPA's with, you might want to install that and take care of dropbox that way .. paradoxically ofcourse that also comes from a PPA heh --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/y-ppa-manager-easily-search-add-remove.html
<sander> glitsj16, hehe.. wasnt aware of it..
<sander> glitsj16, I did this command when I installed it: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 5044912E
<sander> glitsj16, how can I check that this key is the correct one? In that ppa manager maybe? Let me see.
<koell> SolarisBoy: wow that looks so beautiful! didnt know that°°°!!!! many thanks
<SolarisBoy> koell: yw , i had a feeling you'd like it =)
<koell> SolarisBoy: why? do u know me? im austrian boy from the alps. i like super simple software. especially console based ncurses ones :D
<SolarisBoy> nah just the fact they you like pidgin =) it's *just* like it - but cli
<SolarisBoy> plugins works as well - which is really cool
<glitsj16> sander: i see an option to import missing keys but not what you specifically asked for
<sander> glitsj16, yeah. I want to list all installed keys.
<sander> :)
<koell> SolarisBoy: will try it now! do u have a blog or other recommended software like that? which os r u using? gimme moar!!! :D
<SolarisBoy> nope =) just that one for now - im fairly useless
<Nidalee> The pipe | I assuming is OR right?
<Nidalee> for example http://cboard.cprogramming.com/linux-programming/90324-bash-remove-oldest-file.html
<Nidalee> oopswrong channel :3
<emotion>     
<sander> glitsj16, dropbox dosnt show up in the ppa manager.
<koell> SolarisBoy: so many helpful ppl here, awesome! =)
<glitsj16> sander: well they sure knew how to make it difficult for a user to remove their PPA .. clueless .. but still looking around
<sander> glitsj16, luckily rkhunter didnt detect any suckit rootkit:) :)
<glitsj16> sander: i realise that you want to do this the safest way possible, still think that the workaround is viable, but let's look around some more
<sander> So it looks to be a false positive.
<glitsj16> sander: very good news indeed
<xangua> glitsj16:  sander that's because dropbox uses a deb repository, not a Launchpad PPA
<sander> xangua, ahh.. Just thought about that actually:)
<otak> Mises: there is a channel bot you can query with regex: /msg alis help list
<Mises> otak: thx
<sander> xangua, so means I have to remove it the painfull way I guess ;-D
<ThaCynic> nickserv
<ghalsk> I am trying to use this file to start redis by typing /etc/init.d/redis-server start
<ghalsk> http://etopian.com/tutorials/howto-automatically-start-stop-redis-ubuntu-debian/
<glitsj16> xangua: thanks for clearing that up
<ghalsk> but it wants a redis user for it i think?
<ghalsk> on line 43
<xangua> sander right...if by painful you mean remove a single deb package
<ghalsk> could I just change that line to user:user to have it run for the user I want?
<ekristen> I’m working on a ubuntu package, but for some reason its failed with “preinst called with unknown argument `configure’” but I have no preinst script defined
<koell> SolarisBoy: how can i pay u? :D
<sander> glitsj16, xangua: is there some channel for chkrootkit? Where I can get this confirmed?
<sander> that its actually a false positive.
<intrader> glitsj16, I have rebooted without a problem - searching for overheating problem . Suspect gpu or nvidia driver
<glitsj16> sander: don't know if they have one on freenode, nut alis might know
<glitsj16> !alis | sander
<ubottu> sander: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<glitsj16> intrader: hi again
<glitsj16> intrader: guess what, there's a cli way to get nvidia GPU temp .. seems to come installed with the driver: nvidia-smi
<sander> glitsj16, didnt return any channel for rkhunter or chkrootkit
<glitsj16> sander: might want to ask in #freenode
<glitsj16> intrader: well at least you can keep an eye on it now and maybe do some logging that can be helpfull in case you make a thread on a forum
<Lisa94> Hello guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me with a screen command. I cant get it to work and it doest not really make sense to me. http://hastebin.com/basudixeso.bash is my current code! Thanks!
<sander> glitsj16, thanks.. seems like I found a channel.. #security
<intrader> glitsj16, what is the command?
<glitsj16> intrader: just that, nvidia-smi
<frank_> hi
<Mises> Is anyone here in the channel #raspberrypi ?
<frank_> Mises: no, but I own one
<frank_> what's the problem?
<koell> Mises: im into raspberry pi yeah
<koell> Mises: will add that channel to my list too
<glitsj16> intrader: man nvidia-smi has all the goods
<Xirre_> When using unzip -o TestFile.zip *.filetype, I've been wondering, how do you specify to only unzip a file that has no path?
<rcw2> is there an open-source solution to google apps
<rcw2> or alternative
<intrader> glitsj16, no manual entry for that - I'll look it up
<Xirre_> Sorry, I worded that wrong.
<Xirre_> How do you specify to only unzip a file that has no filetype?
<glitsj16> intrader: i have nvidia-331 running, don't know if exists in every nvidia package
<sander> glitsj16, it seems chkrootkit isnt up2date.. a guy on fedora with no 3. party ppas had the same problem.
<Beldar> rcw2, google apps as in?
<Beldar> rcw2, What OS is this?
<glitsj16> sander: hmm that's the trouble with security heh, you never know what/who to trust
<koell> Beldar: there seems to be no overall alternative to google apps with same user experience afaik
<sander> glitsj16, exactly.
<Beldar> koell, They might be running the 14.04 image or ubuntu touch just trying y=to get info and direct them.
<sander> glitsj16, as long as you verify checksums from diffrent pcs with diffrent internet connection and os.. then it should be safe :)
<koell> Beldar: native install on ubuntu touch? or do u mean just a shortcut for web apps? never heard before... so when goes ubuntu touch live and really usable?
<glitsj16> sander: at least we have that, true
<Beldar> koell, I was not talking to you in the first place mind your own business.
<rcw2> Beldar, a productivity suite
<Beldar> rcw2, answer the actual questions in detail.
<Beldar> rcw2, This google play apps?
<sander> glitsj16, yeaP :-)
<sander> glitsj16, thanks alot for the help :)
<FrankMau5> .
<Beldar> rcw2,google apps will not run in other than android.
<Mises> koell: why won't the channel let me join?
<glitsj16> sander: very welcome
<Mises> Any ideas?
<ghalsk> Mises: did you identify with the nickserv?
<Mises> Nooooo.
<Mises> Do I have to do that through web based stuff?
<Mises> Or can I register via irc?
<rcw2> Beldar, its browser based tho.  it can run in ios
<Beldar> rcw2, YOu are not answering questions nor giving pertinent details.
<rcw2> Beldar, i'd like more specific queiries
<rcw2> queries*
<ghalsk> Mises: just follow these directions
<ghalsk> http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<Beldar> rcw2, Really well good luck with that.
<Mises> Gotcha, thanks ghalsk.
<bitbyte_> Hey guys
<ghalsk> Mises: also once you have registered you can often setup an auto identify on most irc chat programs
<bitbyte_> I'm looking at setting up a SMTP server just so my server can send updates to myself
<ghalsk> so you do not have identify by typing each time you connect
<bitbyte_> Cause at the moment I'm looking at : http://kylegoslin.wordpress.com/2012/06/05/116/  but where it has example@example.com can i just put anything there in the config ?
<Mises> Damn.
<Mises> It's already registered. :(
<glitsj16> intrader: double-checked that all nvidia packages in official repos from 304 onward have the nvidia-smi, location differs between versions, but it's there .. i forgot what version you are running ?
<Beldar> people forget they come here to ASK for help
<ghalsk> is anyone familiar with starting a redis server but having it be non-blocking?
<ghalsk> everythin I try (redis-server &, or this init.d file http://etopian.com/tutorials/howto-automatically-start-stop-redis-ubuntu-debian/) is still blocking
<intrader> glitsj16, nvidia-smi not installed and I don't get advice how to install
<lyh> d
<glitsj16> intrader: you can't install it, it is part of the nvidia driver package, at least from 304 onwards as far as i know .. what version are you running on the overheating machine?
<LvMises> Is there, perhaps, a way I can auto /msg nickserv identify AccountName Your-Password everytime I launch my client?
<LvMises> I remember with mIRC chat in windows I could.
<Beldar> LvMises, look in the setup of you irc client.
<glitsj16> intrader: or you could look for it by running 'sudo dpkg -S nvidia-smi' .. that's how i found it
<LvMises> The setup?
<intrader> glitsj16, none of the drivers is activated. offers 304 and 319 (recommended) - they offer updates for both
<LvMises> Oooohhhh, nvm.  Thanks man.
<Beldar> LvMises, settings, preferences...etc
<glitsj16> intrader: i'd go for the recommended
<intrader> glitsj16, 319 or (version 319 updates)
<glitsj16> intrader: the updates
<glitsj16> intrader: what kernel do you run? uname -r
<intrader> glitsj16, 3.8.0-34-generic
<glitsj16> intrader: that combo should be fine, just wanted to rule out you're running the 3.13-rc (which seems to have trouble with nvidia, you would need a patch and all that) test away i'd say
<LvMises> Anyone in here mess with bitcoin?
<LvMises> In any capacity?
<Mobius> I tried once, but I couldn't seem to get the gist of it.
<intrader> glitsj16, I had to revert to 12.04 after installing 13.10 - huge number of problems
<koell> im not into mining, way to expensive :D
<Mobius> @intrader agreed, it's pretty sloppy from my end.
<intrader> Mobius, do you a at leas a petaflop machine?
<glitsj16> intrader: seems a lot of people have issues on 13.10, and you get the added benefit of a few extra years of support with the 12.04 LTS
<intrader> glitsj16, I don't know how they release such c...
<Mobius> @intrader ummmm, I don't think so. I'm a very noobish user, so there's a lot that I'm still learning/don't know.
<glitsj16> intrader: pressure to keep up with self-created timeframe goals, the future's always speeding up it seems .. but i'm old heh
<glitsj16> intrader: by now a lot can be fixed on 13.10 though, but it's the hassle
<intrader> glitsj16, same here, way old - saw multics being born
<glitsj16> :)
<xorwitch> hi i screwd up, i ran firefox and everything as root, before i created a user, and now, i have to change manualy every permission, is there any way that can be simplified? or do i need to reinstall
<intrader> glitsj16, it is taking forever to 'Downloading and installing driver...'
<Beldar> xorwitch, everything? can you be more specific, how did you run as root?
<glitsj16> intrader: depends on the mirror i suppose, not much you can do right now but wait .. i wouldn't try to cancel it during an update, that was my first mistake when i installed my first ubuntu .. i lost a few pounds that night heh
<intrader> glitsj16, time pressures by inexperienced product managers
<Beldar> xorwitch, Is this a canonical release of ubuntu?
<xorwitch> Beldar , everything in the sense, like firefox , cmus, it ran fine with root, and now that i have made a user and checked the file permission, even the home directory has permission for root
<xorwitch> it was a minimal install
<glitsj16> intrader: true, that spells trouble 3 times
<Beldar> xorwitch, If it were me I would install a correct setup, but thats me.
<cge> I'm not sure the best place to ask this, but I keep getting change notification spam from the community help wiki on a very old account, and can't seem to find how to unsubscribe from watching those pages... they don't show up in my subscribed wiki pages list, there's no information about how to unsubscribe from them in the emails.
<intrader> glitsj16, curious, I have had to restart due to the heat problem - the machine simply shuts down
<glitsj16> intrader: i bet that's a safety precaution built into the linux kernel
<xorwitch> Beldar, thank you, i was expecting some other solution, but i guess what you said is the only choice i have.
<Beldar> xorwitch, Basically ubuntu can become rather messed up running in root so whether you think its secure is up for grabs if even fixed.
<cge> xorwitch, that should be fixable, if you're willing to deal with a bit of a hackish fix.
<intrader> glitsj16, once it gets cpus to 100C or temp2 to 100C, it dies
<xorwitch> Beldar , thats true
<xorwitch> cge what would you sugest
<cge> xorwitch: where are your permission problems? If you were running everything as root, and you created a user, that user should have a different home folder, and you shouldn't have any permission problems beyond your data not being there.
<glitsj16> intrader: well i hope you can get it sorted out soon, wouldn't be the first machine that dies due to prolonged overheating
<Neo_> hello
<Neo_> hello
<Trinity> hello
<intrader> glitsj16, it must be a rugged puppy this lenovo t61P
<LvMises> ^lol
<Trinity> :-)
<cge> xorwitch: If you move, as root or with sudo, all your stuff from that directory to your new user's home directory, and then run "chown -R USERNAME /home/USERNAME" as root or under sudo, that should fix most of your permission problems.
<glitsj16> intrader: still downloading?
<cge> xorwitch: There may be some lingering issues that may pop up, however, mainly relating to usernames. chown -R is your friend for these sorts of problems; you may also want to change the group for the files, but I'm not sure what ubuntu uses these days for groups.
<xorwitch> cge thats one way you sugest, but there are other applications too, for example firefox, now i have to track all those files that need to be changed permission, and thats just one application, i used GIMP, blender, cmus, banshee, i guess what Beldar said would be better, since i wanted this install to be clean and secure, just couldnt resist the urge to try everything :p
<jmgk> in general what do you prefer for Ubuntu
<jmgk> desktop or laptop ?
<intrader> glitsj16, the desired driver is activated but not currently in use - do I need to reboot?
<cge> xorwitch: What do you mean? That will change the permissions for everything that *should* have permissions changed. Unless you're doing something weird, all the data your user should have permissions for should be in their home directory, so moving everything and chowning them should work. The user application data is in there too; it's not a per-application thing. Your user shouldn't have rw access to the non-user application files like thos
<cge> /usr.
<glitsj16> intrader: yes, although i'm not very used to the additional drivers tool, but you will see the nvidia splash screen if all goes well that way, reassuring for a few times, goodluck
<Pencil_> how do I use deb to look at source code?
<intrader> glitsj16, rebooting
<onetinsoldier> Pencil_: dpkg -c  ...or... dpkg -x
<xorwitch> cge i guess i will gve it a try then
<xorwitch> cge thank you
<onetinsoldier> Pencil_: depending on if you just want to list the contents, or extract them
<Pencil_> ty
<onetinsoldier> Pencil_: you must first have a source code package, not a binary package
<grahamsavage> hey
<onetinsoldier> Pencil_: you are probably wanting to extract the contents of the source code package, so you can view the actual contents of the file i'm assuming
<grahamsavage> is there anyway i can workout if my computer has been hacked?
<Pencil_> Yes.   I need to read the source.
<Pencil_> Binary wont work for me.
<onetinsoldier> Pencil_: man dpkg, or perhaps even better,  man dpkg-deb
<daftykins> grahamsavage: what's got you suspicious?
<grahamsavage> daftykins: my amazon account got hacked
<grahamsavage> and ran up a 12k $ bill
<onetinsoldier> Pencil_: perhaps you need to start with --> apt-get -d source <name_of_package>
<grahamsavage> it was 3 days after i had logged into ec2 for the first time in 2 years
<grahamsavage> so it's down too.. somehow the password got pilfered on the internet
<grahamsavage> or there's a virus on my comuter
<daftykins> grahamsavage: are you running up to date software and using a good password?
<onetinsoldier> Pencil_: then look at the man page for dpkg-deb --> man dpkg-deb
<grahamsavage> daftykins: yeah password is ok
<intrader> glitsj16, as I don't know what the driver will do for me, it looks like there is more heat generated.
<grahamsavage> daftykins: software is upto date
<daftykins> so we're talking 10+ characters at least?
<glitsj16> intrader: doesn't sound promising ..
<grahamsavage> which the ec2 password or my computer password?
<grahamsavage> my computer password is 12ish, the ec2 one is 30 randomized
<daftykins> grahamsavage: any and all
<grahamsavage> i.e. the ec2 one is not brute-forcable
<glitsj16> intrader: perhaps it's time to take the rugged puppy to an it 'vet' .. have you asked around in a hardware channel?
<Ben64> grahamsavage: the only way to be sure your server is not compromised is to format and reinstall
<glitsj16> intrader: do you have that nvidia-smi command available now?
<grahamsavage> Ben64: this is my desktop i'm worried about
<Ben64> oh, well the same thing applies
<grahamsavage> i've already deleted every instance of ec2
<intrader> glitsj16, I wish I could issue `command` and include its output. nvidia-smi installed and running - what will it do for me?
<grahamsavage> i've got no idea how they got the password :/
<Ben64> format, reinstall, have better security practices
<somsip> grahamsavage: did you store the .pem on any of the instances?
<glitsj16> intrader: it's just a command that reports on a few params like your GPU temp, not like it can try to fix anything i'm afraid
<daftykins> grahamsavage: i can't say i know much about ec2 but if it's a web service or has a web component, surely a cookie grab could've been performed by just being on other websites at the same time or some such
<grahamsavage> somsip: yeah possibly
<grahamsavage> but none of them were running
<grahamsavage> every ec2 was shut down
<grahamsavage> until the hacker ones started up
<ehnde> how do i log out?
<daftykins> grahamsavage: what you could do is image up your OS right now, then format - then you can pick through the image at your leisure to try and identify any issues
<somsip> grahamsavage: ouch. Well, looks like you need to reset AWS Dashboard login, .pems, and your account details are on their with payment method so you could be in a hole right now
<grahamsavage> daftykins: hmm, yeah my ISP often injects code into webpages
<somsip> *there
<glitsj16> intrader: but now you've got the nvidia driver that indicator-sensors from earlier should work now and you can set an alarm with that so you can safely shut it down when needed
<ehnde> there's no button or option to log off my desktop
<grahamsavage> somsip: i've got like 14 bank accounts, i just emptied that one
<grahamsavage> no money is coming out :)
<grahamsavage> somsip: i've reset everything, deleted every user, removed every key
<somsip> grahamsavage: ok - sounds like the right approach
<grahamsavage> added multi-factor authentication, sent amazon an angry email
<grahamsavage> but now i'm stuck with how did they get the password
<grahamsavage> employee maybe :/
<ehnde> how is there no log out button?
<ehnde> this is almost as confusing as windows 8
<Ben64> ehnde: there is one...
<onetinsoldier> ehnde: have you tried the button in the far upper right hand corner?
<ehnde> onetinsoldier: i see a calendar, volume, mail icon, network icon
<ehnde> there is no log out button that i see
<Beldar> ehnde, release and desktop?
<ehnde> ubuntu 13.10 gnome
<onetinsoldier> there should be a another button that gives you the choice to log out, shut down, restart
<intrader> glitsj16, gpu temperature 77C - while cpus are running at 60C
<Ben64> ehnde: post screenshot
<Beldar> ehnde, your user name is not in the top right corner, this the gnome shell?
<ehnde> Beldar: it's the ubuntized version of gnome
<Beldar> ehnde, do the screen shot.
<glitsj16> intrader: are you running anything taxing the GPU right now? i was just thinking, perhaps you can install another DE like xfce or lxde (one that doesn't use heavy graphical effects like unity) and see if that changes anything for the positive .. just fishing here to be honest
<ehnde> http://imgur.com/ItAjEh2
<lostfile1> why are peps always on ingur these days?
<lostfile1> imgur i mean
<Ben64> ehnde: thats unity
<duoi> lostfile1, easy to use, flexible, hotlinking, etc
<ehnde> ahh, so this is not gnome
<lostfile1> oh
<ehnde> i highly prefer gnome over this
<Ben64> well you can install whatever you'd like
<Ben64> let me fire up my unity VM and i'll find the logout button
<ehnde> Ben64: i think i found it...ctrl alt delete gives the option to log out
<Ben64> thats not the normal way
<Beldar> ehnde, I would not make it a habit running a root terminal.
<denny-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/364445/disable-the-new-keyboard-applet-in-ubuntu-13-10 ... I don't have the  “Show Current Input Source in Menu Bar” option on that dialog.  Help?  :)
<Ben64> if you click on the desktop, there should be an icon in the top right, kind of like a cog or gear, and that gives you the option to shut down, log out, restart, etc
<ehnde> Ben64: you are right, i can see it now
<ehnde> thanks!
<intrader> glitsj16, with new driver psendor displays gpu temperature
<Ben64> ehnde: no problem, and you can install gnome3 if you want, or kd3, or lxde, or anything else you want :)
<glitsj16> intrader: okay, whatever tool you can use to keep a close watch
<Beldar> ehnde, I suspect it is gnome 2 you want there is a fallback desktop that resembles this loosely.
<denny-> yeah, Gnome Classic or whatever it's called, is your current best route to UI sanity.
<intrader> glitsj16, I am watching a video at 1/4 of screen in flash - telesur program of music in venezuela - you know Dudamel?
<glitsj16> intrader: nope, that doesn't ring any bells
<intrader> glitsj16, the director of the LA Philarmonic who came up the ropes in Venezuela
<Beldar> denny-, Hmm, an inability to adapt, hows that working for you. ;)
<Akiva-Mobile> hey I have my headphones plugged into my laptop, unfortunately, it isnt supporting stereo. Is there a way which I can make my headphone ears play mono?
<Akiva-Mobile> Its  a thinkpad x230 btw
<glitsj16> intrader: i'm from belgium/europe .. we only fry potatoes for cultural extravaganzas lol
<boom> greetings all  are there any youtube videos that show how to install  Compiz on a 12.04 LTS install from start to  actually using it
<Beldar> boom, compiz is installed in unity.
<Beldar> unity is a plugin in it
<denny-> Beldar: I'm not having this conversation again.  I can easily list dozens of things I do daily that take more keypresses and/or mouse actions with Unity or Gnome 3 than they do with Gnome 2.  It is slower for the kind of work I do, and/or for the way my mind works.  I'm happy to be able to stick with a way that works for me.
<Beldar> denny-, And that's your reality, not everyone else's, when you use phrases like "yeah, Gnome Classic or whatever it's called, is (your) current best route to UI sanity." It is a subjective projection.
<boom> beldar thank you
<Beldar> it's an opinion and off topic
<Beldar> no problem boolean
<Beldar> boom, ^^
<Kamuela> I'm using 13.10 with a Toshiba laptop with Intel HD 4600 and I'm having very odd intermittent display issues.
<denny-> Beldar: It was a continuation of the advice you'd just given someone, how is that 'off topic'?
<Beldar> Kamuela, give the channel details if you can.
<aslaen> ok, I have no idea what is going on. I installed MySQL and it is only listening on 127.0.0.1. I have added bind-address = * to /etc/my.cnf and restarted MySQL
<aslaen> still only listening on 127.0.0.1
<Kamuela> Beldar, I'm not sure what else to say about it, except the fact that by default there's obviously a driver or configuration error because I have done no tweaking myself
<denny-> Beldar: sarcastic remarks about my 'inability to adapt' are however against network policy.
<Kamuela> I either have screen flickering or what looks like extremely low DPI along with only black/white/faded green colors
<denny-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/364445/disable-the-new-keyboard-applet-in-ubuntu-13-10 ... I don't have the  “Show Current Input Source in Menu Bar” option on that dialog.  Help?  :)
<Ben64> Kamuela: can you take a picture?
<Kamuela> I'm not 100% if the screenshot is showing how bad my video is, but I think it is: http://postimg.org/image/vunxg9bhv/
<Ben64> Kamuela: looks perfect
<Kamuela> I can't tell if Ben64 is being sarcastic or not because it is really hard for me to look at the screenshot and see if it shows how bad it is. Is it possible that my display is just not being detected correctly?
<denny-> aslaen, try a read of http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11905895/mysql-remote-connection-not-as-usual - it suggests that mysql might not always shut down cleanly and so it does'nt restart properly with your new settings.
<Kamuela> Is there a command that would let me see what graphics driver I'm using? And then one maybe that would let me see what video settings I'm using for the display?
<Ben64> oh, no sarcasm here Kamuela. It has no problems on that screenshot. maybe try taking an actual picture?
<aslaen> denny-: ya I read that. I actually did a kill -9 on all mysql processes and checked time, it definitely restarted
<denny-> Kamuela, your screenshot looks fine to me also
<denny-> sounds like you have a loose cable or something
<Kamuela> If screenshots are fine, is the problem likely to be a display detection thing?
<Ben64> Kamuela: "lshw -C VIDEO | grep driver" and "xrandr" for your previous query
<Kamuela> denny-, yeah, a loose cable that windows tightens just in time for boot to have a perfecct display lol
<denny-> ah, missed that bit  :)
<jmgk> hi there denny-
<denny-> jmgk, heyla  :)
<jmgk> how goes it :D
<Ben64> Kamuela: and to be fair, you never mentioned that it works fine in windows
<denny-> jmgk, slowly but surely
<jmgk> haha
<Kamuela> I get configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<denny-> today I are mostly wanting to kill the language selection widget in the taskbar
<denny-> I seem to be lacking a tickybox though
<Kamuela> Ben64, true, although I didn't mean the comment in any serious way. Just trying to get it fixed. That's why i came in here knowing it was either a display or graphics issue and not a hardware one
<Ben64> Kamuela: which is why we need full details of a problem in order to diagnose it
<Kamuela> Is the i915 driver alright to be using with hd 4600? and I tried to change that string and grep for xrandr and nothing was returned, unless I interpreted what I was supposed to replace in the command incorrectly
<Rallias> Uhm... so I'm having problems doing a release upgrade... how do I reduce my total disk usage?
<Kamuela> Ohhh, was I just meant to type xrandr? Because I got some info from that
<Beldar> Rallias, from what lts to whatlts?
<Rallias> Beldar, 13.04 to 13.10
<Kamuela>   1600x900       60.0*+
 * denny- types xrandr, then wonders where his laptop is hiding 3 HDMI ports.
<Kamuela>  is what the first line shows, and I'm wondering if the asterisk means something?
<Beldar> Rallias, That is not a long term
<denny-> whoa, 4am
<Ben64> Kamuela: thats the current mode
<denny-> perhaps it is bedtime.  Night all  :)
<Rallias> Beldar, I fail to see why me not running an LTS is an issue.
<Beldar> Rallias, It is not, but starting with correct syntax is helpful is all, it makes things confusing if you do not do so.
<glitsj16> denny-: i remember reading on the missing tickybox, don't ask me why but if you have an entry in system settings like 'text entry' it could be hiding there .. goodnight
<Beldar> Rallias, Sorry I read that as a lts my mistake.
<qwebirc80184> fuck linux
<qwebirc80184> can you help me configure iptables
<qwebirc80184> ??
<Beldar> !language | qwebirc80184
<ubottu> qwebirc80184: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jmgk> !language qwebirc80184
<jmgk> hm
<Kamuela> So is this something that gets "fixed" or is this more along the lines of something I have to wait for support to catch up with? It doesn't seem like the x-swat PPA caused any change whatsoever. Also, the drivers that Intel releases don't have support for 13.10 yet.
<jmgk> qwebirc80184:  just ask
<Beldar> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<AdamBInfinity> has anybody been able to set up their gnome-terminal to use solarized with vim? I get so far and then it seems as if my bold colors are displaying grey
<lotuspsychje> AdamBInfinity: did you try vim-gtk?
<AdamBInfinity> no... i'm not sure i've heard of that
<Kamuela> I can "fix" the major issue by opening up the display settings and changing resolutions back and forth. However it doesn't change what seems to be a weird flickering around the outline of the desktop. I'm cool with living with this, I'm just afraid that Ubuntu might be hurting my display by not outputting to it correctly.
<AdamBInfinity> I don't want to use a graphical vim though
<intrader> glitsj16, gpu at 91C, nearby cpus 81C
<Ben64> Kamuela: its likely a configuration problem
<lotuspsychje> AdamBInfinity: i use solarized theme aswell, and vim-gtk to syntax highlight
<Kamuela> Ben64, this is what I suspected. And I wonder if what's happening is the refresh rate or one of those type of settings is off for the display
<glitsj16> intrader: that's not going in the safe direction .. ask the channel again i'd say, i'm going horizontal for the night .. nice meeting you and keep well
<AdamBInfinity> lotuspsycheje: isn't vim-gtk a graphical version of Vim? I only want to use a command line version
<lotuspsychje> AdamBInfinity: yes indeed
<dmitry> hh
<Ben64> Kamuela: see if this helps http://jimmod.com/blog/2010/06/solving-fixing-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-screen-flickerdistortion/
<zykotick9> AdamBInfinity: vim-gtk is a GUI vim yes.  mind repeating your question?
<dmitry> can you help me configure iptables?
<Ben64> Kamuela: actually, just do it temporarily on the grub menu when you boot, so if it doesn't work a restart will get rid of that option
<AdamBInfinity> zykotick9: i'm having some issues getting vim and/or my terminal to use the solarized theme. everything seems fine except my bold fonts are grey which is a problem working with *.html files
<zykotick9> AdamBInfinity: ahhh, sorry, not into theming on console.  sorry for wasting your time, best of luck.
<Kamuela> i'll try
<dmitry> # Generated by iptables-save v1.4.7 on Sat Dec  7 11:59:41 2013 *nat :PREROUTING ACCEPT [0:0] :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0] :OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0] -A POSTROUTING -o venet0 -j SNAT --to-source 192.243.127.197  COMMIT # Completed on Sat Dec  7 11:59:41 2013 # Generated by iptables-save v1.4.7 on Sat Dec  7 11:59:41 2013 *mangle :PREROUTING ACCEPT [9909:14278075] :INPUT ACCEPT [9909:14278075] :FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0] :OUTPUT ACCEPT [5448:302857
<lotuspsychje> im getting this error after starting pan: ERROR:pan-tree.cc:80:GtkTreeIter PanTreeStore::get_iter(const PanTreeStore::Row*): assertion failed: (row)
<lotuspsychje> was working fine before until i added a new server
<dmitry> can it allow incomming udp connections to tun0 interface?
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | dmitry
<ubottu> dmitry: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<intrader> glitsj16, nice chatting with you and thanks for your help - sleep weil
<dmitry> thanx uyx
<Kamuela> Ben64, no cigar
<kriskropd> I need to copy a bunch of files from a 500GB NTFS disk to a 1TB NTFS disk and preserve permissions and such - oddly, when using 'sudo rsync -xrlptgoEv --progress --delete /mnt/disk1/ /mnt/disk2/ >> /tmp/rsync.log' I notice the files are moving fine, but all the directories moved from permissions as 777 to 700 - did I miss an rsync argument or something?
<mohit> hello...i'm new to ubuntu...i'm using ubuntu 13.10...i'm trying to install oracle 11g database...i succeeded doing that by following the tutorial in the link http://meandmyubuntulinux.blogspot.in/2012/05/installing-oracle-11g-r2-express.html
<mohit> it works fine till restart...
<lotuspsychje> AdamBInfinity: on solarized i get many txt in grey on terminal aswell, wasnt so 'solarized' as i tought it would be
<mohit> but after restart...it says sqlplus cmd not found
<mohit> please help
<jmgk> mohit:  wait around
<jmgk> :)
<Tahuri> hi mohit,
<AdamBInfinity> lotuspsychje: so we may be in the same boat haha
<kriskropd> lotuspsychje: I had to manually adjust the solarized palette when I used it (using it with .Xdefaults in urxvt) - I noticed display brightness and contrast can really mess up up the readability of Solarized
<mohit> @jgmk ok:)
<lotuspsychje> kriskropd: but have you been able to see many colors on solarized?
<mohit> @tahuri hello!
<Beldar> !tab | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kriskropd> lotuspsychje: Solarized is perfect as-is if you have a perfectly calibrated display - which I do not as I preference for low brightness and redshift adjustments
<mohit> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kriskropd> lotuspsychje: yes I have multiple colors in solarized - you said the color coding in vim wasn't working for html? that might be a different problem
<Guest1330> hey all, quick question.  ew 13.10 install, and several web app icons show as gray question marks on the launcher.
<jmgk> hello there mohit
<lotuspsychje> kriskropd: that was AdamBInfinity 's issue
<mohit> hey!
<jmgk> mohit:  did you get my message?
<jmgk> test your IRC client
<jmgk> :)
<AdamBInfinity> Guest1330: are these applications you downloaded or pre-installed?
<kriskropd> lotuspsychje: AdamBInfinity I'm using solarized in .Xdefault, I'm not very knowledgable of vim's color coding or color scheming as I've never played with it before
<Tahuri> mohit: I'm form Argentina and my English is very bad, but I help you in I can
<AdamBInfinity> kriskropd: well thank you anyway... i'll play around with my .Xdefault as well. was hoping to avoid that
<Guest1330> AdamBInfinity: these are the web apps (for instance, go to Google Plus, popup asks if I'd like to install the web app), so installed after the 13.10 install
<mohit> AdamBInfinity: ok! thnx!
<jmgk> mohit:  ?
<AdamBInfinity> mohit: ?
<mohit> Tahuri: Thnks
<mohit> AdamBInfinity: sorry
<pbk829> is it normal for a wifi adapter to not be able to connect/maintain connection to a wifi network unless the signal strength is at least ~70% (or -60dBm)?
<lotuspsychje> pbk829: wifi adapter chipset? ubuntu version?
<pbk829> ah just found an open source driver for it. maybe that will help it. will report back
<pbk829> RTL8187
<pbk829> 13.04
<meddy> when I boot up ubuntu 13.10 during  boot it says error writing or reading  HDO i think and it continutes the boot process
<lotuspsychje> pbk829: wifi security wpa, wep?
<pbk829> open
<lotuspsychje> pbk829: should work fine with the drivers that installed by default
<lotuspsychje> pbk829: or did you install other drivers from additional drivers?
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | pbk829
<ubottu> pbk829: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<pbk829> i didn't install any drivers. just what came with ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> meddy: i'd look at the output of --> dmesg | less
<onetinsoldier> meddy: see if you see the message in there
<lotuspsychje> pbk829: you might wanna check realteks latest ubuntu driver on their site aswell
<onetinsoldier> meddy: if not, try --> less /ver/log/kern.log
<onetinsoldier> meddy: if not, try --> less /var/log/kern.log
<lotuspsychje> AdamBInfinity: you know colortail?
<onetinsoldier> meddy: you did say it contines to boot. so you boot into linux then?
<pbk829> ya, maybe. but it has no issues when the signal strength is >70%. i was just wondering if that's normal.
<meddy> yea but it interupts it everytime
<meddy> and that command don't work
<lotuspsychje> pbk829: well i have seen signal issues on ubuntu before, on some WEP security
<onetinsoldier> meddy: hmmm. you mean... dmesg | less  ...doesn't work?
<lotuspsychje> pbk829: but that was long ago
<meddy> says command not found
<pbk829> thanks i'll deal with it
<onetinsoldier> meddy: well, perhaps i shouldn't be too surprised since you're having a hard river problem
<meddy> it just showed up today what could happen
<haxdash> aloha!
<lotuspsychje> Jeramiah: welcome, what can we do for you?
<onetinsoldier> meddy: but the package  that installs the 'dmesg' command is 'util-linux'
<onetinsoldier> meddy: do you have that package installed?
<hax-> This may be a long shot, and I know I am in the wrong channel, but not much support on the other chan
<onetinsoldier> meddy: that package, util-linux, is a required package
<hax-> anyone have exp with packetfence by chance?
<meddy> I don't know my way around the terminal well what the command for it to sintall it
<hax-> First time usr of packetfence hehe
<onetinsoldier> meddy: it should be installed as a requirement for ubuntu linux to be installed
<hax-> Just trying to get it all configured now, its all installed and everything, just got some weird db issues
<hax-> I think I might have some how maybe changed something or something, because before it was working fine under /configurator/ and now it gives me db denied
<hax-> localhost/configurator* rather
<onetinsoldier> meddy: and i made a typo a bit ago...  hard river, i meant... a hard drive problem
<hax-> I hope they don't have a river in their pc :x
<hax-> hehe
<onetinsoldier> hax-: lol, no doubt
<hax-> not unless its an enclosed super cooled one =D
<meddy> so i'm suck with that until i swap for a new one ?
<hax-> whats the issue with his hdd?
<onetinsoldier> hax-: software doesn't do to well in hard river's ;-)
<hax-> lolz not to well indeed
<hax-> My brother when he was younger found out that floppy drives dont do good with slices of pizza either
<hax-> =x
<meddy> i see no notiicle problem just that error durring boot
<onetinsoldier> lolz
<onetinsoldier> feed me!
<hax-> He was trying to share lol
<onetinsoldier> haha!
<hax-> Comander Keen needs to eat too man
<hax-> bonus points for those who played / remember comander keen
<hax-> lol
<hax-> or Superplex
<hax-> superplex was the fkin bombbbb
<hax-> oh shit
<onetinsoldier> hax-: i think he's having a hard drive issue... "when I boot up ubuntu 13.10 during  boot it says error writing or reading  HDO i think and it continutes the boot process"
<hax-> I have KDE installed on my box!
<hax-> I can install sokoban!
<Leighton> I've been using a radeon hd 6xxx, however it's gone now so I'm using onboard graphics. When I boot into ubuntu I get a message about how it can't find the card (before login or any of that) and it sends me to "low graphics mode". Any ideas on how I may be able to get to the desktop? Ctrl+Alt+7 is sitting at "Checking Battery State"
<hax-> hmm
<Leighton> F7*
<jmgk> mohit: here?
<hax-> does it say like disk boot error hit ctrl+alt+del to restart or w/e
<hax-> or just restart by itself?
<hax-> meddy
<meddy> it doesn't restart
<Leighton> no nothing like that, it's a single alert box with a black screen
<hax-> or its just right protected?
<meddy> just tells me if i want to continue but it does anyways
<onetinsoldier> i wouldn't be surprised if that HD0 = HDD
<mohit> jmgk: yes
<hax-> like the xbox ones before
<hax-> ah
<jmgk> reply
<hax-> yeah, maybe
<jmgk> try out IRC
<jmgk> :)
<hax-> you didn't swap the jumper on the back of the hdd by chance did ya?
<hax-> the little plastic 2 prong piece?
<hax-> some hdds have it
<meddy> i never even took the HDD out the bolt to it is melted in so it stays tehre for life
<hax-> it tells it whether to be a master/slave
<hax-> lol melted in?
<hax-> oh boy
<lotuspsychje> hax-: use this channel for ubuntu support only please
<hax-> sure lotuspsychje
<hax-> you referring to my packetfence question?
<meddy> but that was years ago so i hope it can be fixed....
<hax-> id take it to get looked at, if stuff is melted in, thats not a good sign =x
<hax-> hehe
<onetinsoldier> i think he means that it might be okay to goof around for a bit, but just a bit
<onetinsoldier> the channel is supposed to be fairly serious, for support issues
<meddy> no i mean the bolt that unlocked the hardrive is melted in it can't be that
<meddy> so no idea on my HDD issue?
<lotuspsychje> join ##hardware for hardware issues
<hax-> So serious
<hax-> mr joker face
<hax-> :P
<ZestyFT> I was just in hardware, they're talking nano seconds and ohms resisitence
<hax-> fun lol
<hax-> I think I setup my tightvnc server on ubuntu 12.x in record time today
<hax-> and actually got it working haha
<JesperHead> Aloha amigos
<onetinsoldier> hi
<hax-> hi there JesperHead
<hax-> I mean hola, como estas!
<hax-> lol
<JesperHead> so
<Tahuri> hax- de donde sos?
<lotuspsychje> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hax-> I have an ubuntu related question....
<hax-> in ubuntu, on kde, in Sokoban, how do you beat level 10!
<hax-> lol jk
<JesperHead> if you were in the chat last night, you probably enjoyed a schadenfreude when I overwrote my windows partition. I was thankfully able to download a new win7 ISO BUT having problems copying/installing to/from USB
<hax-> Jesper
<JesperHead> heya
<hax-> you're better off with windows gone
<hax-> :)
<JesperHead> agreed
<JesperHead> but need it for work software
<hax-> just sayin lol
<hax-> nahhh
<JesperHead> wine doesnt support it very well
<hax-> lol, was jut fixing to say
<hax-> wine it
<hax-> or vmware =D
<onetinsoldier> what happens when you try to copy/install to/from usb?
<hax-> It moves files from the usb
<hax-> to the destination
<onetinsoldier> JesperHead: have you tried using 'unetbootin'?
<JesperHead> onetinsoldier: well i first usb UNetbootin to burn to USB. It successfully boots to the new Grub
<Tahuri> they excuse me for the typed word in Spanish
<onetinsoldier> ahh, okay
<JesperHead> but doesnt go beyond that
<Beldar> JesperHead, notice the winusb here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/116885/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-write-a-windows-7-iso-to-usb-in-ubuntu
<hax-> I used a good burner the other day for usb
<hax-> one sec, let me find what the name of it was
<JesperHead> Beldar: You might be the hero of the night
<hax-> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.1.exe | http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.1.exe
<hax-> for windows of course
<hax-> but it worked great actually
<JesperHead> yeah normally use that in win
<JesperHead> ill try winusb first
<hax-> better than unetbootin imo
<Beldar> JesperHead, That is one of at least 3 ways I know.
<hax-> Nicholas Cage is such a bad ass in this movie with the car
<hax-> hes like got these people from hell chasing him or somethin
<JesperHead> Beldar: Do you know why win ISOs are so painful?
<hax-> I think its called drive angry or somtething
<hax-> something*
<Beldar> JesperHead, They are not in windows, not designed for load in linux to a usb.
<lotuspsychje> hax-: plz stop discussing offtopic stuff here
<hax-> Take a deep breath, it will all be ok :-)
<hax-> one movie ref isn't going to destroy humanity
<hax-> :p
<JesperHead> lotuspsychje: I am doing this from ubuntu, so the support is actually quite on topic. Ill try to keep quiet for your enthralling conversation though.
<lotuspsychje> JesperHead: i dont see how nicolas cage involves your issue..
<hax-> lol that was me
<hax-> =x
<JesperHead> Cough
<hax-> windows should be in #windows though :P
<hax-> but if you need help with like a win/ubuntu setup, then you're in the right place :)
<JesperHead> well i need support while in ubuntu. I doubt the average windows user would know about WinUSB
<hax-> hey I am an average windows user
<hax-> don't profile me!
<hax-> lol
<JesperHead> I'd call you enlightened but I don't want to turn this into a circlejerk
<hax-> =p
<hax-> So, you are in Ubuntu, and you want to run WinUSB?
<hax-> what the goal here
<hax-> :)
<JesperHead> no i think im good
<hax-> cool cool
<xmetal> hmm
<hax-> I hate when my dr says that
<hax-> "hmm"
<hax-> "ohhh"
<hax-> "uh oh...."
<hax-> lol
<xmetal> not as bad as "i have never seen THAT before" though
<hax-> lmao
<hax-> or HOLY SHIT WHAT IS THAT?!
<hax-> thats what I came to ask you doc!
<lotuspsychje> !ops | hax-
<ubottu> hax-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<hax-> lol stop being a baby dude
<hax-> we're all just chillin having fun, don't be a spoil sport
<elky> you've been asked to stop
<elky> you should stop.
<Flannel> hax-: This channel is only for Ubuntu technical support, please help stay on topic, thanks.
<hax-> I am helping when I can :-)
<Flannel> hax-: And we appreciate it, but when you're not helping, you shouldn't be offtopic, thanks.
<hax-> oo need to be 100% serious though, then you just make people hate you ;)
<hax-> no*
<hax-> Got to keep it a little bit interesting
<Flannel> hax-: Unfortunately, with 1600 people here, we find that we do need to be 100% serious.
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic exists, is is often non-serious.
<hax-> So you're saying that 1600 people are incapable of being serious when they have to be?
<hax-> harsh
<Flannel> hax-: I'm saying that 1600 people rarely all have to be serious at the same time, which means the other 1599 people need you to redirect your non-seriousness elsewhere.
<pvl1> i cant seem to get a script to run at start up
<hax-> What script pvl1?
<hax-> and what version you on?
<hax-> you can just use crontab
<snucka> I am having trouble installing AMD catalyst drivers in Xubuntu 12.04, can someone help me??
<hax-> or mod the rc.local
<onetinsoldier> snucka: i can try to
<JesperHead> snucka: got an ATI card myself, though I'm in regular ubuntu. What seems to be the problem
<snucka> I installed them and it seemed like it all worked
<snucka> but it wont recognize
<snucka> aticonfig in the commmand line
<JesperHead> snucka: as in "no command aticonfig found"?
<snucka> yes
<Cl34r> hola alguien sp?
<snucka> command not recognized
<JesperHead> Cl34r: Ubuntu-es por favor
<hax-> snucka, do lspci |grep AMD
<Cl34r> ok thx
<motherbrain> I am wondering currently is there any debuggers other then gdb for linux out there or is it pretty much gdb with a ton of different GUI front ends for it. Just wondering
<hax-> what card are you running
<hax-> pvl1: you get it?
<hax-> motherbrain: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/80563/is-there-an-alternative-to-gdb-for-linux-systems
<hax-> :-)
<hax-> Lots listed there, hope it helps
<JesperHead> snucka: any luck with lspci | grep AMD?
<hax-> or you can just lspci
<snucka> I am having another issue now... ill let you know
<JesperHead> k
<snucka> im rebooting
<hax-> I know grep is picky with CaSe SeNs
<JesperHead> hax-: it worked for me so I think it's legit
<JesperHead> caps on AMD though
<hax-> yeah
<hax-> amd and AMD will give diff results
<hax-> hehe
<JesperHead> oh you did, nvm
<snucka> Now I can't boot
<snucka> wtf
<hax-> snucka: details plz
<hax-> snucka: is it a kp?
<snucka> kp?
<hax-> are you're keyboard lights blinking? or an error msg
<hax-> kp == kernel panic
<snucka> just black screen
<snucka> I just did a bunch of updates
<hax-> press ctrl+alt+f1
<snucka> and then I restarted
<hax-> will it let you switch to terminal 1
<snucka> im a n00b so bear with me
<motherbrain> well other then intel's and all the other stuff in your link is front ends to gdb which leads me to believe it is 95% gdb for the debugger of linux
<motherbrain> correct me if I am wrong
<snucka> ctrl alt f1 does nothing
<hax-> try f2 then
<snucka> nothing
<hax-> it should let you switch to another console
<snucka> omg hold on
<snucka> I was using the wrong keyboard LOL
 * JesperHead grips his own butt
<hax-> ohh
<hax-> rofl
<snucka> oklol
<snucka> I got a promp
<snucka> prompt
<snucka> im logged in as root
<snucka> or superuser
<JesperHead> snucka: now was that the first reboot since installing the new drivers?
<snucka> no
<hax-> so, now that you are back into your system, check the logs and see if they threw any juicy info for ya
<hax-> and check the configs as well
<hax-> for like X11 or Xorg
<snucka> how do I do that
<hax-> Your name makes me hungry Burrito
<hax-> :(
<Burrito> I get that a lot
<snucka> I know nothing about linux so bear with me plz
<onetinsoldier> snucka: what happens if you do the following command? --> whereis aticonfig
<hax-> lol
<CPRdummy> how do i make xchat keep my channels open when i close and reopen it
<motherbrain> never mind my question is pointless and stupid
<hax-> its ok snucka, thats why we're here
<CPRdummy> quit and reopen*
<hax-> motherbrain: not really
<robertji> hi there! Does anyone know the fastest/easiest way to map caps lock to ctrl in 13.10?
<snucka> i keep getting these >
<snucka> wont go away
<JesperHead> ctrl c
<JesperHead> or ctrl z
<P01> is there someone that could help me?
<snucka> ok aticonfig has location
<JesperHead> P01: maybe. elaborate :)
<CPRdummy> P01: this whole channel
<onetinsoldier> !ask P01
<hax-> hmm, not really sure on that one CPRdummy, I was trying to google something on it for you, no luck though, maybe try in #XChat?
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> !ask | P01
<ubottu> P01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hax-> P01: whats up dude
<motherbrain> to many languages to  to many debuggers ... :) forget my OCD nature
<CPRdummy> hax-: thanks anyways
<hax-> lol motherbrain
<JesperHead> snucka whats the location if I may ask?
<hax-> no prob CPRdummy, good luck man
<snucka> .  /user/bin/aticonfig & /usr/bin/X11/aticonfig
<P01> i updated ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and now the GUI wont load.
<pvl1> hax-: sorry had a phone call. its just a script to run something in screen in the bg, ive tried so many ways. ive set it to run on reboot for cron, still wont work
<JesperHead> snucka: what happens when you type ./user/bin/aticonfig & /usr/bin/X11/aticonfig
<JesperHead> (yes the '.' is intentional)
<JesperHead> oh wait
<hax-> P01: did you have gdm or kdm or anything installed before the upgrade?
<JesperHead> snucka: ok two locations. Try typing them both out. But put a '.' in front. This will *run* the script
<P01> no
<hax-> I actually just ugpraded as well and had issues with KDE, I kind of cheated by installing Kubuntu
<hax-> apt-get install kubuntu
<Beldar> P01, What is the graphic?
<hax-> then reboot
<snucka> says no such file or directory
<P01> its ati
<P01> ik i need drivers
<hax-> well, what ati card?
<P01> but i cant launch command line
<JesperHead> snucka: for both eh?
<P01> a6
<hax-> gimmie a model, so I can find you drivers =D
<hax-> k
<snucka> yes
<hax-> its just a6?
<hax-> not a6 anything else/
<P01> yes
<Beldar> P01, do you get to the login?
<P01> no
<snucka> if I cd to the directory and try to run aticonfig it says "this program must be run as root when no X server is active"
<P01> i only see the ubuntu logo
<P01> and i get this error: kvm disabled by bios
<Beldar> !nomodeset | P01 try this boot
<ubottu> P01 try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<JesperHead> snucka: AHA
<snucka> how do I login as root
<P01> ill see what i can do
<onetinsoldier> snucka: sudo -i
<snucka> bingo
<Beldar> P01, seems relevant. http://askubuntu.com/questions/263179/get-rid-of-kvm-disabled-by-bios
<onetinsoldier> snucka: you should probably run the command as...  aticonfig --initial
<hax-> sorry had a hot customer with a dog
<hax-> so i had to offer her dog a treat so I could talk to her
<hax-> i'm back though
<snucka> yeah I did that
<snucka> it worked
<snucka> I think I am getting somewhere
<onetinsoldier> cool. now reboot
<hax-> nice :D
<JesperHead> snucka: woot
<P01> im new to ubuntu so how do I edit the kernel?
<hax-> I had a geforce card which I had to get the drivers for, talk about annoying manual wget url input
<hax-> freakin mile long lol
<onetinsoldier> <-- wonders if he might be like another guy i helped to day that didn't have OpenGL installed though
<onetinsoldier> that was the next thing to 'fix'
<snucka> ok i rebooted and Im halted on a black screen again
<snucka> ctrl alt f1 doesnt work
<hax-> try ctrl+alt+f2?
<snucka> nope
<P01> Beldar, how do i edit kernel?
<hax-> should allow you to goto another term window
<hax-> Kernel editing is tricky, and could result in many things going wrong
<P01> but do I access it using another computer?
<Beldar> P01, tap shift to get grub boot at powering on an e to edit it.
<P01> thanks
<snucka> onetinsoldier I rebooted and now stuck on black screen
<snucka> system unresponsive
<hax-> hm
<onetinsoldier> snucka: that really sucks. i'm not sure what to make of that
<hax-> hey snucka
<hax-> take a read on this, I did some digging for you
<hax-> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?60883-AMD-A6-3400M-not-working-on-Linux-kernel-3-0
<hax-> seems the A series actually has issues with ubuntu
<Aikar_> I just got a 3 card system in nvidia sli, using gnome, and when i enable xinerama, X wont load, freezes on loading nv-control - any ideas?
<hax-> This forum might help though
<hax-> Have a read and see if it will guide you along ;)
<snucka> ok thanks
<hax-> Aikar_: does it give you any error messages by chance?
<hax-> no probs snucka :)
<onetinsoldier> snucka: good luck
<Aikar_> hax-: no, thats last line i can see
<hax-> Hm
<Aikar_> hangs until i ctrl c
<hax-> paste it to the pastebin in topic plz
<hax-> if multiple lines.
<P01> Beldar, what should i do now? i have the command line but what do i do?
<hax-> brb one sec, gonna smoke a bowl right quick
<al_la> Hey all, quick question.  Fresh 13.10 install, went to Google Plus and upon pop-up, installed web apps.  Once installed, the launcher shows icon as gray question mark.  Searching dash shows blank file icon.  I purged unity-webapps-googleplus, reinstalled and still same problem.  This has happened for all web apps, but no other programs.  Another symptom: no web apps have integrated into messaging notification.  Any ideas?
<Beldar> al_la, link to app.
<al_la> Beldar, I'm sry, not quite sure what you mean
<Beldar> al_la, link to what you installed.
<dino82> Quick question -- I am running Windows PuTTy (actually KiTTy) and I cannot right-click paste into my Ubuntu 13.04 machine.  It works on all of my centos boxes.  I checked the settings in putty, they are identical to my centos machines
<ezra> Hello
<Guest23270> Can anyone help me with a usb 3.0 issue with ubuntu. I have 8 ports and only 2 of them work
<Guest23270> so i am running without a keyboard since 1 is used for wireless and one is used for my keyboard.
<hax-> Guest20051: if you do lsusb do the devices show up?
<Guest23270> let me check
<Guest23270> yes
<Guest23270> they all show up
<Guest23270> oh
<Guest23270> werent talking to me
<Guest23270> sorry
<hax-> I was :P
<Guest23270> oh
<hax-> do you have the usb ports on your pc?
<hax-> or are they from a hub
<Guest23270> Then yes they are all listed
<Guest23270> Ports on the back of my gigabyte mother board
<Guest23270> I have 6 3.0 and 2 2.0
<Guest23270> the 2.0 are the only ones that work as far as I can tell
<Guest23270> its hard to work linux without a mouse but I am doing quite well lol
<hax-> check this out
<hax-> did some digging here..
<Guest23270> I appreciate that :)
<hax-> Re: GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 motherboard not working with 64 bit kernel
<hax-> Interesting note on this motherboard. The chipset for northbridge is not supported under a linux 64 bit kernel and neither is the Southbridge according to AMD's own website.
<Guest23270> Wow...
<hax-> 1. North Bridge: AMD 970  |  2. South Bridge: AMD SB950
<Guest23270> let me see what motherboard type I have
<Guest23270> ahh shit
<Guest23270> yeah thats my model..
<hax-> damn
<hax-> bummer bro
<hax-> give me a minute
<hax-> ill see if I can find anything else on it for a fix
<moopers> is there someone online who can assist me?
<Guest23270> thank you so much I really appreciat ethe help
<moopers> what is the best open source program to keep files on a computer synchronized with an external hd?
<hax-> ahh yeah
<hax-> Guest20051: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223&page=4
<hax-> read it and weap baby
<JesperHead> weep*
<hax-> theres your fix :)
<JesperHead> nub
<hax-> yeah yeah lol
<FloodBot1> hax-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JesperHead> :D
<Guest23270> THANK YOU
<hax-> haters
<hax-> they all hate me here
<Beldar> !sync
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<hax-> lol no prob Guest20051
<JesperHead> hey Beldar, so I used winUSB, rebooted, went to my bios, and could not locate my USB stick under boot options :-|
<hax-> damn this bacon cheeseburger from chillis is bangin at 1am lol
<Beldar> mooperd, best is not a valid word here, however commonly suggested is rsync https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<hax-> And just so I don't go off topic, I need to know how to wipe the grease from a bacon cheeseburger off of my ubuntu machine
<moopers> im curious why not?
<Beldar> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hax-> just sayin lol
<Beldar> best is a subjective
<moopers> i see   ok
<hax-> Ok, time to see if I can't get packetfence running on my network now ^.^
<Guest23270> hax-
<hax-> sup
<Guest23270> did you see what page the fix was on?
<JesperHead> Beldar: Any ideas? Appreciate the help
<hax-> yes, the last one
<hax-> page 4
<Guest23270> thank you sir
<hax-> no probs :)
<Guest23270> <3 my hero thank you so much
<hax-> I hope it works for you man
<hax-> Let me know :)
<Guest23270> I shall
<hax-> =p
<hax-> Just don't rejoice too much
<hax-> you'll get kicked the fk out!
<hax-> lol jk
<Guest23270> lol
<ceciymaxi> hi there. can anybody help me with a grub problem?
<hax-> sorry ops, i'm a smartass :(
<hax-> Sure whats up ceciymaxi
<ceciymaxi> hax- txs ok, to make a long story short
<ceciymaxi> hax- I had to reinstall ubuntu 12.04 alongside with windows 8
 * hax- calls stephen king to report upcoming novel
<ceciymaxi> hax- but now I cant boot to windows
<hax-> hehe
<hax-> ah, easy fix
<hax-> so now windows wont boot at all right
<ceciymaxi> I won' t show in the boot options
<hax-> you need to pop in your windows cd and fix the mbr
<Beldar> ceciymaxi, Have you run sudo update-grub?
<ceciymaxi> that' s the problem. the laptop y brand new and don' t have cd
<hax-> I usually just run the mbr fix and it solves the issue for me
<hax-> ahh
<hax-> and windows 8 you say?
<ceciymaxi> yeap
<hax-> what version, home?
<ceciymaxi> I guess...it's an ASUS laptop
<ceciymaxi> i would really get rid of w8 but I don' t want to void the warranty
<darshanbm1991> I'm able to connect onto my Openvpn network using command "sudo openvpn --config client.ovpn", even a new network interface is showing up when I type in "sudo ifconfig" command. But my internet traffic is not being routed through my VPN instead Ubuntu is using my default internet connection?
<hax-> ceciymaxi: http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<hax-> oh wait
<hax-> thats not freeware
<Beldar> bad advice
<hax-> let me find an alternative for ya
<tenX> darshanbm1991: thats configurable
<hax-> I would say you could run the fix with a burned 'illegal' copy, but it wouldn't really be illegal if you own the os
<Beldar> hax-, Do you know anything about uefi and gpt and W8 dual boots?
<pvl1> can i install ubuntu onto another partition from ubuntu
<darshanbm1991> tenX: How? Can you please elaborate, thanks for replying
<hax-> a dual boot on windows 8 is pretty must just the same as windows 7
<hax-> and windows vista, and xp
<Beldar> hax-, ah no it's not if uefi
<ceciymaxi> Beldar hax- it is uefi
<hax-> i see
<JesperHead> Beldar: any thoughts?
<tenX> darshanbm1991: well it depends on your needs
<lickalott> hey all.  Just fixed/rebuilt my server after some devistation.  luckily I was able to pull some stuff from a beat to death partition.  but I don't want to do that again....  Anyone have good recommendations for backup/image programs for linux/ubuntu?  So far I've played with FSarchiver (didn't like) and clonezilla (jury it out still).
<CPRdummy> pvl1: yep
<Beldar> ceciymaxi, try this app save the url of the boot info summary https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tenX> darshanbm1991: as you describe it seems the server is configured to hand out routing via vpn
<pvl1> CPRdummy: how would i do that
<darshanbm1991> tenX: Yes
<ceciymaxi> Beldar I tried boot repair but when I try to run the fix, it keeps saying that it need to umount endlessly
<tenX> darshanbm1991: can you influence the openvpn server?
<ceciymaxi> Beldar  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6575169/
<darshanbm1991> tenX: No, its an corporate server
<CPRdummy> pvl1: the same way you installed ubuntu in the first place
<darshanbm1991> tenX: I've no control over it
<hax-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<tenX> darshanbm1991: but can you control local routing on that system?
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks: you still here ?
<hax-> If you have one of the many OEM computers that didn't come with a Windows installation disk, you can get the same effect with a Windows repair disk, which you can download (eg Win7-32bit, Win7 64bit) or create from another Windows Vista/7/8 computer (see this page for Win7 and Make your own Windows repairCD, and Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32, other W
<hax-> hmmmm
<jony> 没有中文的吗
<hax-> Pretty sure thats just what I fkin said
<Guest75533> Great moon landing
<CPRdummy> 不要什么中国人
<hax-> follow this for booting from usb
<tenX> darshanbm1991: you'd have to delete the default route set by ovpn
<hax-> http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/e7ed293e-b565-44ee-a536-166dddf32205/how-to-create-windows-8-installation-bootable-usb-for-uefi-samsung-slate?forum=samsungpcgeneral
<Guest75533> Thats how you do it
<Guest75533> No Humpty Dumpty that lol
<Beldar> ceciymaxi, This is about the last place for good help on uefi, post that script at this thread and explain the issues, it is the bootrepair's developer and users that focus on these dual boots. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<AdamBInfinity> my terminal is not displaying the bold colors the same as the text color. the profile has the option checked but a script displaying my colors disagrees
<darshanbm1991> tenX: Ok, how do I do that?
<hax-> it isn't a complicated process >.<
<hax-> lol
<hax-> complicated, is this freakin packetfence that hates me =D
<ceciymaxi> Beldar txs
<ezra_> hax
<ceciymaxi> Beldar I post my problem in the ubuntu forum but got no answer, that's how I came here
<ezra_> Thank you for the help. i now have full usb support and networking.
<Beldar> hax-, You have shown yourself to be a fool, any dislike of you is valid.
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<ezra_> Hax- just helped me fix my usb and networking issue so I wouldn't really say hes a fool. He is quite helpful :P
<Beldar> ceciymaxi, lets see the thread.
<hax-> yay ezra_!
<hax-> glad it worked man
<hax-> Beldar: suck on a big fat cock named kellogs
<Beldar> ceciymaxi, I will say though that Jordan_U is excellent in this area, as far as help here.
<hax-> see that, you thought I was being sexual, but I said to suck on a rooster
<hax-> so bite me
<ezra_> lol
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U /dev/sda2:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<ceciymaxi> /dev/sda4:Windows 8 (loader):Windows1:chain
<Jordan_U> hax-: Please keep discussion here civil and polite.
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: Please pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub".
<JesperHead> Beldar: nothing? been trying to get a response from you. Starting to think you dont like me.
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U how I pastebin? just paste?
<JesperHead> ceciymaxi: google "ubuntu paste"
<rootpt> Can somebody tell me please, how can i put the size of the menu launcher in the left side smaller than 32?
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: No, do not just paste.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ceciymaxi
<ubottu> ceciymaxi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/6576586/
<rootpt> i don't remember
<Beldar> rootpt, I have not seen anything for smaller than 32, you can set it to hide.
<rootpt> but theres a way in the CompizConfig Settings Manager
<rootpt> But i don't remember
<hax-> Sorry I didn't know you were a vegetarian
<hax-> :(
<rootpt> I do not remember how I did the last time
<Jordan_U> hax-: Please keep discussion support related and stop the silly games. This is your last warning.
<Beldar> rootpt, I found this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/70306/can-i-make-the-launcher-icons-smaller-than-32-pixels
<hax-> I'm just helping ppl out in here Jordan_U
<hax-> chill bro
<hax-> no need for hostility and threats n stuff
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U is that what you meant?
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: Yes.
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, great
<rootpt> Beldar, i think is that.. thanks man
<Beldar> rootpt, No prob I don't use unity so was not sure.
<rootpt> Beldar, i see, thanks a lot again..
<rootpt> Do u use gnome?
<Beldar> gnime shel
<AdamBInfinity> my terminal is not displaying the bold colors the same as the text color. the profile has the option checked but a script displaying my colors disagrees
<Beldar> shell*
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: Now please pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg (which you can access by running "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg", or if you have pastebinit installed you can pastebin it directly with "sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit").
<rootpt> Its possible to install gnome and when i login i choose if i want to login in gnome or unity ?
<pvl1> CPRdummy: i meant if its possible to run ubiquity and install ubuntu to another partition without a livecd
<CPRdummy> pvl1: sorry i'm not sure then
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6576601/
 * rootpt is back!
<Beldar> rootpt, You can install desktops yes and choose at login, do you mean the gnome shell or fallback?
<Rallias> Is there a tutorial floating around on how to set up native IPv6 via DHCP6 on ubuntu?
<rootpt> Beldar, gnome..
<rootpt> What is fallback ?
<rootpt> Sorry, my english is not that good :X
<Beldar> rootpt, gnome what? there is no gnome 2 the fallback is a pseudo version of it.
<unicornj1di> hello
<unicornjedi> aha, hello unicornjedi
<rootpt> ah.. roger that..
<rootpt> i will try to install gnome
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: Well, the good news is that update-grub generated entries for Windows 8. The bad news is that they're wrong. So I'll walk you through adding working entries.
<unicornjedi> okay irssi works
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, great!
<rootpt> And every time i login i choose what i wanna use.. if unity or gnome, right Beldar ?
<Beldar> rootpt, Be sure you are correct there is the gnome shell, gnome 3 is under the unity desktop and the base of the shell and the fallback.
<snucka> question : what is glibc and how do I get it / install it / check if I have it
<Beldar> rootpt, gnome alone is to vague
<rootpt> Beldar, u're the man, thanks ;-)
<rootpt> i see..
<hax-> snucka: its just a standard library
<rootpt> i think i will let only the unity
<Beldar> cool enjoy rootpt
<snucka> ok so i probly arlready have it?
<rootpt> I'm used with unity
<snucka> with ubuntu
<rootpt> Thanks again Beldar.
<hax-> yeah
<hax-> just type in ldd --version
<hax-> it should say something in there what version youhave
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, sorry..are u still there?
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: Yes.
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, ok I'll follow you when you say so
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: Run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg", which will open a new gedit window, and paste this into it: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/61926/9029813/raw/ then save. This will create a new file, /boot/grub/custom.cfg with our custom entries.
<thom__> hello
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, sorry...but the custom.cfg file appears to be empty
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: That's expected, you're creating a new file.
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, sorry....Now I understand
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: You can now quit gedit and reboot your computer. At boot you'll have 4 entries for Windows, the first two won't work, and the second two should both successfully boot Windows. Once we've confirmed that the third entry works, we'll get rid of all of the rest.
<ceciymaxi> let me save and reboot
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U I'll be right back
<jmgk> hi all
<thom__> hi jmgk
<snucka> question : when installing amd catalyst drivers should I generate a distribution specific driver package??
<snucka> or just do the normal install
<hax-> snucka: i've always done just a normal install on amd drivers as well as any other vid drivers
<hax-> unless readme calls diff
<rootpt> Beldar, just one more thing
<rootpt> To download a file in the console i use wget, and to upload ?
<zimeng> exit
<zimeng> sorry
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, I'm back
<rootpt> To download a file in the console i use wget, and to upload whats the command ?
<Jordan_U> rootpt: Specifically how you do it depends on where you're uploading too, but wget also.
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, the first attemps with the 3rd and 4rd option didn' t work
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: What happened when you selected those entries?
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, but then the 3rd. one worked and I was prompted with a Windows Recovery screen
<rootpt> if i want to upload lets say, if im connected in 1 machine with ubuntu by ssh, and i want to send a file from my computer
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, when I saw that recovery screen I just came back here
<rootpt> isn't is the command: put ?
<rootpt> no :X
<Jordan_U> rootpt: That's an ftp command, used at an ftp shell, not a *NIX command per-se (you would use a different command to first get to an ftp shell). What is your end goal?
<rootpt> just want to know how can i upload 1 file to other machine
<rootpt> Like wget is to download
<rootpt> How can i upload to other machine
<rootpt> if its possible ..
<redtravis> maybe someone here can answer a quick question I am using windows but I love the linux terminal is there a good program out there that would emulate a linux terminal? I am curently using git but it dosent get any wider than 1/3 of my screen and no tab support
<rootpt> redtravis, like putty ?
<pvl1> why is udev taking up almost 4g, but only using 1%
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, should I run the recovery from windows?
<Ben64> redtravis: sounds like a question for ##windows
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: No (at least not yet).
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, ok
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: What happened the first time you used the third and fourth entries?
<Scip> hey, does anyone know how I can suspend ubuntu running from a USB HDD?
<Scip> overcoming power issues
<Overlordz> redtravis, try Cygwin
<Overlordz> redtravis, and maybe Console2
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U,  it just went back to the grub menu
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, but I could get to the recovery window at the second attempt selecting the 3rd. option
<hax-> *cough* /fixmbr was one cmd just sayin
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: OK, I'm not sure what to make of that. Try the fourth entry again.
<redtravis> rootpt: putty as far as far as I know is for ssh and what I want is to be able to use the commands I have gooten used to on windows like ls instead of dir
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, with the fourth one I just got back to the grub menu
<Overlordz> yeah you want Cygwin it gives a "Linux like" console on Windows
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: The second time you tried it as well?
<redtravis> Overlordz: ill take a look at Console2 I am already tried out Cygwin and didnt like it too much
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, yeap
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, the only one that seemed to work was the 3rd one
<Jordan_U> ceciymaxi: That alone makes sense, but I don't know why you're getting a recovery console with the third. I suspect that it's something wrong with Windows rather than something wrong with how we're loading Windows. Please join ##windows and we can see if anyone there can shed some light on this.
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, ok
<Overlordz> redtravis, what didn't you like about Cygwin?  I think you can configure Console2 to work with Cygwin if you just didn't like the window
<ceciymaxi> Jordan_U, should I explain everything we just did?
<snucka> hax, so I installed the amd drivers successfully into ubuntu 13.04, now I'm stuck at the desktop background with just a moveable mouse pointer.
<snucka> any ideas?
<hax-> snucka i had the same prob the other day
<hax-> ctrl+alt+f into your other console window and apt-get install kubuntu
<hax-> I believe i said this earlier =D
<hax-> lol
<hax-> silly head
<snucka> now its locked up
<snucka> mouse and everything
<snucka> KH
<snucka> ill try again
<snucka> what is kubuntu
<snucka> is that another gui?
<hax-> snucka Kubuntu is just a derivative of the Ubuntu operating system
<snucka> ok i rebooted and got a window that said "you are running in low graphics mode"
<snucka> i clicked ok and it gave me 4 options
<hax-> it is all the same tbh for a novice user
<snucka> i picked the first one
<hax-> why not 1 sounds like a good number
<hax-> lol
<snucka> "run in low graphics for just one session"
<snucka> now its stuck at bliking curser in top left screen
<grendal_prime> snucka, what is this running on?
<snucka> uhh
<snucka> amd fx
<grendal_prime> amd makes computers?
<grendal_prime> where have i been?
<snucka> via vl805 north bridge
<snucka> i built the com
<snucka> gigabyte mobo
<grendal_prime> oh ok
<snucka> ga970a
<grendal_prime> crtl + alt + f1
<grendal_prime> should give you a terminal prompt
<hax-> sorry in multiple chans lol
<darshanbm1991> I'm able to connect onto my Openvpn network using command "sudo openvpn --config client.ovpn", even a new network interface is showing up when I type in "sudo ifconfig" command. But my internet traffic is not being routed through my VPN instead Ubuntu is using my default internet connection, can you please help me out?
<grendal_prime> then type dmesg
<grendal_prime> grahamsavage,  damn cool nic dude
<thom__> did anyone download Steam OS?
<knightshade2> Yap
<thom__> did you install it?
<knightshade2> Nope
<thom__> I watched a few videos on it
<darshanbm19911> I'm able to connect onto my Openvpn network using command "sudo openvpn --config client.ovpn", even a new network interface is showing up when I type in "sudo ifconfig" command. But my internet traffic is not being routed through my VPN instead Ubuntu is using my default internet connection, can you please help me out?
<grendal_prime> sure
<grendal_prime> darshanbm19911,
<grendal_prime> you need to push something to your clients.
<darshanbm19911>  grendal_prime: hey
<darshanbm19911>  grendal_prime: ok
<grendal_prime> you may need to enable a security level as well.
<grendal_prime> level 3 i think
<grendal_prime> hold on ill get you the link for that.
<darshanbm19911>  grendal_prime: ok
<grendal_prime> do you need to push to just one user or all on a vpn?
<grendal_prime> and you do realize when you do this,  all of your traffic will be going through the vpn.
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: all the users
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: yes, I do
<grendal_prime> not just stuff destined to the network defined by the vpn server.
<grendal_prime> ok..
<thom__> So it seems that Steam OS is based on Debian. It comes with a couple different desktop environments. maybe in a few months when all the bugs are worked out it will be a legit OS for the living room.
<grendal_prime> thats a rabbithole you need to think about ..but if you know thats what you want then that is the first step in going down that rabbit hole.
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime:  rabbit hole?
<grendal_prime> figure of speech.
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime:  ok
<grendal_prime> ive done this in the past(making anonymous browsing servers for china) im looking through my notes
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: ok
<thom__> Has anyone seen this video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XTHdcmjenI
<grendal_prime> darshanbm19911,  the directive you are looking for is redirect-gateway
<Beldar> thom__, This is ubuntu support not chat.
<darshanbm19911>  grendal_prime: searching the term on google
<grendal_prime> http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<grendal_prime> search for "redirect-gateway"
<grendal_prime> basically states this
<grendal_prime> Add the following directive to the server configuration file:
<grendal_prime>     push "redirect-gateway def1"
<grendal_prime> that should give you what you need.  i know a lot of chines it worked for
<grendal_prime> also.  the server you are running this on will need ip forewarding enabled.
<tenX> darshanbm19911: and that is exactly what i've ben explaining to you
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: I don't have any authorization on server , I was just given a ".ovpn" file , I've used openvpn on windows to access my work related websites(Which are accessible only through Openvpn) , I shifted over to Ubuntu, I'm trying to replace my Windows
<grahamsavage> grendal: lol.. yeah very original
<grahamsavage> first and last name
<grahamsavage> is it possible to get google authenticator working for logging into ubuntu?
<tenX> grahamsavage: what does google authenticator auth you for?
<grahamsavage> tenX: that you have your phone on you
<Pici> grahamsavage: Looks like there are instructions on the google authenticator's google code page: https://code.google.com/p/google-authenticator/wiki/PamModuleInstructions
<Pici> No idea if it works or not though.
<grahamsavage> Pici: yeah it works for ssh
<grahamsavage> i've got it working on gmail / ssh / lastpass / google talk
<kryptar> Hey, does anyone know how to resize a NTFS partition from linux? GParted will not allow me to resize c:
<grendal_prime> darshanbm19911,   and you will need to basically set the host of the openvpn server up as a router.
<tenX> grahamsavage: so its a client interface to auth your mobile device to google enabling you to interact further in what way?
<grendal_prime> are you prepaired to do that?
<darshanbm19911> Yes
<grahamsavage> tenX: ok for ssh, it will require the code from your phone to be able to ssh in
<Beldar> kryptar, what is the windows release?
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime:  yes
<Pici> tenX: its like an RSA key fob
<grendal_prime> did you find the documentation i was reffering to at the openvpn.net site?
<tenX> grahamsavage: excuse me just asking for interest right now could google it right ahead
<kryptar> Windows 7 professional
<Beldar> kryptar, use nicks here, if bootable use it's disk manager to resize.
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: Yes
<tenX> Pici: still dont get the context could you explain plz?
<grendal_prime> if so...proceed with configureation as documented and report at next roadblock
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: I've already followed those steps
<Jordan_U> kryptar: What error message do you get when you try to resize it?
<tenX> grendal_prime: if gone through every step with darshanbm19911
<tenX> grendal_prime: concerning ovpn
<grendal_prime> darshanbm19911,  is there a firewall on the host?
<kryptar> Jordan_U: Well, I get no error message, but it says the Maximum and Minimum sizes I can resize to are the same
<grahamsavage> tenX: yeah it's really good to stop hackers.. basically they don't have the device, even if they have your password they can't login
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: just the default firewall that comes in with Ubuntu
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: Iptables (ufw)
<tenX> grahamsavage: really dunno what kind of technique we're talking about, sorry for asking
<tenX> grahamsavage: could google it up of course
<grahamsavage> tenX: so for example we currently have a deployment archtecture based on private keys which sit on my computer... with this i can type in an additional code from my mobile which will authenticate it.  Even if they get your password, they can't login
<grendal_prime> can anyone tell me if that firewall is in an active state...at install...also  darshanbm19911 have you nmap that address to see if you can see the vpn accepting port?
<grahamsavage> tenX: each code only lasts for about 30 seconds
<Pici> grendal_prime: there are no iptables rules active at install time.
<tenX> grahamsavage: k it's some sort of client auth then?
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: No, its disabled  by default
<grahamsavage> yeah it's two-factor authentication
<tenX> grahamsavage: i see but for what services?
<grahamsavage> tenX: it's like with my bank i have a hardware device i use everytime i do transactions online
<grendal_prime> darshanbm19911,   This is what i do as my dayjob.. Literally..openvpn concentrator replacements for cisco concentrators.  would you be comfortable with granting me root access to the box.  There will be a minor fee
<grahamsavage> tenx: gmail / google accounts in general / lastpass / ssh etc
<grahamsavage> + any app you build it into
<tenX> grahamsavage: thanks for your time and explanation
<grendal_prime> i was kidding about the fee
<tenX> grahamsavage: familiar with 2-way auth
<grendal_prime> but you may have to marry my ugly sister.
<grendal_prime> in my country that is the price you pay for knowledge.
<tenX> grahamsavage: so that is specific to google services and related to android?
<darshanbm19911> grendal_prime: lol, caan you walk me through the steps?
<grahamsavage> tenX: nah you can implement it in your own apps
<grendal_prime> I could but it sounds like that has already been done.
<grendal_prime> tell you what
<tenX> grahamsavage: "app" is mobile related for me
<grahamsavage> tenX: any apps.. mobile /desktop / web
<Overlordz> grendal_prime, how is Bertha doing these days anyhow?
<tenX> grahamsavage: k a standardized way of 2-way-auth then
<knightwi1e> hey everyone
<knightwi1e>  I have an issue with my synaptecs touchpad driver
<knightwi1e> I have to reboot twice for it to start working (first time it doesn't detect my mouse)
<knightwi1e> its a common problem in Ubuntu and I was wondering that it might not be an issue on Mint Debian edition.
<knightwi1e> anyone have any experience with this ?
<Beldar> kryptar, My advice would be to use the windows partitioner however can you take a screen shot of gparted and post it to imagebin.
<grendal_prime> Overlordz,  bertha?
<helmut_> hi
<djaz> is there any good hacking chat rooms i can go in uk pref so i can speak to people in the uk who white hat hack
<lotuspsychje> !alis | djaz
<ubottu> djaz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<john_rambo> When I open ubuntuforums.org the page doesnt appear properly and I see (on the address bar) "the website does not supply identity information ...... This didnt happen the last time I visited ..... Anything I can do ?
<ikonia> john_rambo: can you please take a screen shot
<john_rambo> ikonia, After taking the screenshot ... where can I upload the pic ?
<ikonia> john_rambo: image bin ? drop box ? anywhere you want to share
<john_rambo> ikonia, 1 sec
<boldfilter1> Hey ubuntu chat
<Xeus> I am running Ubuntu Server in a VM on Windows Server 2012, the primary partition ran out of space and I am using LVM so I increased the virtual disk size, however when I try to create a new partition it is only 1023 blocks available on the drive although fdisk shows the disk at the proper new size. It appears that the existing partition /dev/sda5 ate up all
<Xeus> those new blocks automatically yet the space is not available to increase the logical volume size? Can someone please help me? Thanks!
<ikonia> Xeus: please pastebin the output of the command "df -h" and vgdisplay
<Rory> Xeus: I think you also have to resize the LVM volume group also http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<Xeus> http://pastebin.com/8v4yHpuz
<ikonia> Xeus: you're running blackbox, not ubuntu
<Xeus> blackbox is my hostname
<ikonia> Xeus: there are other hints that suggest you are running blackbox
<john_rambo> ikonia, http://imagebin.org/282348
<Xeus> I am seriously running Ubuntu Server, not blackbox
<Xeus> that is just my hostname
<ikonia> Xeus: ok, so your volume group is fully allocated, how did you grow the volume
<Xeus> I didn't do anything to it, all I did was resize the VHD
<ikonia> Xeus: right, so you can't just do that,
<ikonia> Xeus: you can't change the disk under the operating system and expect lvm to know it's changed
<Xeus> I realize that
<ikonia> Xeus: then why are you surprised it's not working
<Xeus> I need to create a new partition to allocate those new blocks
<vmuser> is there way to cache Unity's dash
<vmuser> since it's super slow
<Xeus> I'm following this tutorial: http://www.rootusers.com/how-to-increase-the-size-of-a-linux-lvm-by-expanding-the-virtual-machine-disk/
<Xeus> When I create /dev/sda3 it only gets 1023 blocks
<Xeus> because there are only 1023 blocks available
<Xeus> I rebooted, etc
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: what are your system specs mate?
<Xeus> the original disk size was 6GB and I resized it to around 28GB
<ikonia> Xeus: how are you creating the new partition
<Xeus> fdisk /dev/sda
<Xeus> create new primary partition
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, Corsair SSD (last year model), 32GB DDR3, Phenom X6
<Xeus> set it up as an LVM with 8e hex code
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: unity should work rocketfast then, what ubuntu version are you on?
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, and an 5770 for VGA
<ikonia> john_rambo: please visit https://www.ubuntuforums.com
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, 13.10
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: grafix drivers installed?
<ikonia> john_rambo: it appears you've told the browser to only display secure content
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, naturally
<ikonia> john_rambo: the images are not served over https nor the stylesheet
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: can you tell what feels slow on it?
<ikonia> Xeus: can I please see in a pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" please
<asad2005> In conky if i use alignment top_right the whole window disappear, how do i align? Is this a bug?
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, still there is like 2-3 sec when searching for application via the windows/super key
<Xeus> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/zbPmsF7z
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: you had this on previous ubuntu versions?
<john_rambo> ikonia, When I visit https://www.ubuntuforums.com I get  "The connection is Untrusted" ............I have instaeed the https everywhre addon is that causing the issue ?
<vmuser> on this machine nope, and on the other one I'm on KDE
<ikonia> john_rambo: what https addon ?
<vmuser> which is a 12.04
<ikonia> Xeus: ok, that partition looks good, what do you do next ?
<Guest78233> hi, i'm looking for a tiny(<300MB) ubuntu distro with apt-get support, do you know of any?
<ikonia> Guest78233: not going to happen
<john_rambo> ikonia, https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<Xeus> ikonia: I try to create a new primary partition /dev/sda3 and it only gets 1023 blocks allocated (the rest of the remaining blocks on the disk)
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: could be a 13.10 issue then, not sure what, but might take a look in /var/log/syslog
<Xeus> ikonia: it appears /dev/sda3 automatically took the new blocks?
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, nothing of interest there, did it already
<vmuser> that's why i presume it's searching dynamically instead of caching the current contents
<Guest78233> ikonia: are you sure? there are some really small ubuntu variants out there
<ikonia> john_rambo: what the hell is that ? or the point of that "it makes browsers use https.....browsers already use https, that looks like a worthless bug of an application"
<ikonia> Guest78233: use one off them then, there are certainly no official supported ones
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Rory> ikonia: I confirm, it breaks sites that deliver some content over http and other over https
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, yes
<ikonia> Xeus: here is no sda3 partition in your pastebin.....
<ikonia> Xeus: so I'm not sure what you are looking at
<Xeus> ikonia: I'm sorry, it appears /dev/sda5 took all the new blocks
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, it's not a recent machine, but I think despite the old processor it should fly
<Guest78233> ikonia: ok i see... perhaps there's a better channel to ask this type of question
<ikonia> Xeus: but that disk likes fine and fully allow allocated apart from a small gap between sda1/sda2
<Xeus> ikonia: /dev/sda3 is what I am trying to create
<ikonia> Xeus: sda5 https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry, ignore that
<Xeus> ikonia: so /dev/sda5 took the new blocks automatically? why?
<ikonia> Xeus: how do you expect to create anything when your disk is fully allocated apart from a small gap
<ikonia> Xeus: it took all the blocks because somewhere you told it to
<john_rambo> ikonia, It actually tells FF to use https whwrever available . For example, by default FF uses the non encrypted Google page but with this addon installed it automatically selects the https  version of Google. I cam to know about this addon while using the tor browser
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: with an ssd onboard should work fine
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: got me an old amd 3200 with ssd also works rocketfast on latest ubuntu
<ikonia> john_rambo: utter junk application
<ikonia> hoschi_: type https://www.google.com - it works, you don't need this rubbish thing to do that for you
<Xeus> ikonia: I never told it to, I resized the disk, then tried to create a new partition /dev/sda3 and I couldn't get more than 1023 blocks
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, maybe should find some guide to customize the dah
<ikonia> Xeus: because it's allocated
<vmuser> dash* maybe the problem comes from the dynamic search
<Xeus> ikonia: I even tried lvextend on my vg to see if it could expand to the entire /dev/sda5 and it says it can't expand anymore
<john_rambo> ikonia, OKay....I will just disable it a see if that solves the issue .....
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: did you try disable background blur from compiz?
<Xeus> ikonia: if the drive is 26.8 GB and /dev/sda5 is using a majority of the blocks, why is my vg only 4.76 GiB?
<ikonia> Xeus: I'm really sorry, but I don't understand what you are doing as it appears to just be a mess, you can't "extend" a disk that's already allocated to a volume group as the volume group just won't know about the additional space
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, that one, no
<vmuser> in which category is it?
<Xeus> ikonia: so I am screwed then? I can't expand my vg to use that additional space? or what?
<john_rambo> ikonia, No it didnt solve the issue .... I am still getting http://imagebin.org/282348
<ikonia> Xeus: the way you would expand the volume group is create a new partition/disk - add the partition/disk to the volume group then extend the volume group
<ikonia> sorry extend the volume
<Xeus> ikonia: that's what I wanted to do
<ikonia> Xeus: that's not what you are doing though.....
<Xeus> ikonia: but somehow /dev/sda5 magically got those new blocks
<ikonia> john_rambo: that's the same screen shot as before
<john_rambo> ikonia, Same thing just happened while using chromium
<ikonia> john_rambo: please stop wasting my time
<ikonia> john_rambo: you've just given me the same screen shot as before saying "it's still not working"
<Xeus> ikonia: at this point do I just increase the size of the disk again and hope the blocks don't get automatically consumed?
<ikonia> Xeus: it doesn't "magically" get the new blocks
<ikonia> Xeus: sd5 is unchanged - there is no "new" size there, you need to create a NEW partition
<Xeus> ikonia: I can't create a new partition that is more than 1023 blocks
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: unity plugin, from ccsm
<ikonia> Xeus: right, because there is no unallocated space free
<Xeus> ikonia: so I have to increase the size of the disk again?
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: can you lshw -C video for me?
<ikonia> Xeus: to be honest, if I where you, I would create a new disk and add it to the volume group
<ikonia> Xeus: you don't really seem to be ontop of lvm and partitions, so a new disk would be simpler for you to manage
<Xeus> ikonia: I followed http://www.rootusers.com/how-to-increase-the-size-of-a-linux-lvm-by-expanding-the-virtual-machine-disk/ to the letter, is there something wrong with this method?
<ikonia> Xeus: yeah, you said you followed that, there is nothing wrong with it, but you're not really following it properly, creating a new disk would be simpler for you
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6577078/
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, maybe the problem is because I'm running 3 monitors?
<ilSt> ^^
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: not sure, you should test one first and see if it occurs
<Xeus> ikonia: I agree with you that creating a new disk would be simpler, thanks for that -- I did follow the tutorial properly. Good day.
<ikonia> Xeus: you didn't follow it, that's why it's not working
<Xeus> ikonia: I did follow it, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: did you find the 'background blur' option?
<ikonia> Xeus: if you followed it properly you wouldn't be asking "why does it not work"
<ikonia> Xeus: and I can see you're not following it properly, hence why I'm suggesting creating a new disk would be easier for you
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: unity plugin from ccsm, dash blur: no blur
<Xeus> ikonia: It seems that you are insinuating that I am missing and/or overlooking a key step which I can assure you I am not.
<ikonia> Xeus: I assure you, you are,
<Xeus> ikonia: okay i will look over it again, thank you for your help
<Xeus> ikonia: maybe I am just going insane :)
<ikonia> Xeus: it's more that you don't understand partitioning and lvm
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, I'll test it, but by no way I'm loosing monitors, need them for work :)
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: i did not suggest to loose them :p
<Xeus> ikonia: I understand hard drives, blocks and partitions in general, I also understand when a disk is fully allocated. You said it yourself, this disk is fully allocated save for a few blocks in-between 2 partitions (which would be the 1023 blocks)
<Xeus> ikonia: which makes no sense to me when the OS is detecting the proper drive size
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: no other grafix drivers showup in 'additional drivers' section?
<Xeus> ikonia: It leads me to the conclusion that something used the new available blocks and the primary suspect is /dev/sda5
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, nope
<ikonia> Xeus: if you understand this, I don't understand why you are asking questions such as "why can I only create a partition with 1023 blocks" when you can see there is only 1023 blocks free
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, nope, this is what i've got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6577119/
<ikonia> Xeus: you "suspect" sda5 - unacceptable,
<ikonia> Xeus: you've created an extended partition - I suspect that is your problem
<Xeus> ikonia: you are getting into semantics now
<Xeus> ikonia: I did not create /dev/sda2
<is2b007> require some assistance, I was trying to assign a hdd from /media/ to plex on Ubuntu 12.04, there were some complications from permissions, I looked around and saw I had to mount the drive to /mnt/ in order for it to be detected. I forcefully unmounted the drive and tried to mount it on. something happened, I messed around with it and now it's got "Corrupted file $UpCase, Input/output error"
<is2b007> NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on windows. is there anyway to fix this via ubuntu
<Xeus> ikonia: that was and always has been there
<ikonia> Xeus: no, I'm not getting into semantics
<ikonia> Xeus: I'm stating what you are saying makes no sense
<Rory> is2b007: The best thing would be to do it in Windows, is that an option?
<is2b007> could it be done via a windows xp live usb?
<Rory> is2b007: I don't think that exists
<Rory> is2b007: Why do you have an NTFS partition if you don't use Windows dual boot?
<Xeus> ikonia: Instead of being a Stephen Mroczek and trolling people when you know the answer to their problem. perhaps you could provide some clues as to why I might be experiencing this issue rather than saying "You are a fucking piece of shit idiot who will never understand what you are doing so you should just give up"
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: maybe go back and test LTS and see if your issue persists? (if you need it to be stable for work)
<Xeus> ikonia: because what you are doing now is not only unhelpful, but demeaning
<is2b007> Rory: there was an error when trying to create ext4
<is2b007> Rory: decided to go NTFS, is there anyway to fix it via ubuntu
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, nah, it stable enough as it is, just annoying
<vmuser> I was just fooling around with 13.10
<vmuser> but had to use it, since the main machine died :D
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: im skipping 13.10 myself and wait for 14.04 lts
<Rory> is2b007: You can use ntfsfix which is part of the ntfsprogs package (sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs) - sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXN (replace /dev/sdXN with your actual partition)
<ikonia> Xeus: if you don't want to deal with a honest conversation to understand and fix your problem due to your ego, thats your problem and I'll leave you to feel you have a superior understanding than you do....but with a broken system
<grendal_prime> always my advice to everyone is LTS
<Calinou> grendal_prime, not a good advice
<grendal_prime> 8 years says you are wrong
<lotuspsychje> grendal_prime: well, 13.04 was pretty fast for me and stable
<ikonia> grendal_prime: please, it's not "black and white"
<Calinou> no
<grendal_prime> you want a list want doesnt work when it should?
<ikonia> grendal_prime: no,
<vmuser> lotuspsychje, normal - does "intermediate" releases between the LTS are pretty much pointless IMO, they should just do LTS and having a rolling release "cutting edge" or something like that and do it arch style
<grendal_prime> then shut up
<ikonia> hoschi_: you've just come in an blindly randomly said "lts always"
<vmuser> those* I meant
<Calinou> if something doesn't work, it's usually due to a PEBKAC, or to an easily fixable bug
<ikonia> grendal_prime: no - don't talk to pelple like that
<Calinou> if you add 50 PPAs, deal with it
<grendal_prime> Long term support
<ikonia> grendal_prime: if you cannot be realistic with the advice you give or grasp that it's not black and white, then you should not be giving out random help
<grendal_prime> if that does not mean what it is should then it should be renamed
<is2b007> Rory: I ran it, supposedly $UpCase was fixed, when I went to gparted it specifies Inode is corrupt(625) something about the cluster accounting failing with there being extra clusters in $Bitmap
<ikonia> hoschi_: apologies, that was not meant for you
<ikonia> grendal_prime: do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<grendal_prime> i was offering assistance
<ikonia> grendal_prime: now we've moved off that to you randomly insulting people, so lets stop for a while please.
<grendal_prime> based on over 8 years of experinece
<ikonia> grendal_prime: your experience and needs, which is not the same for everyone else
<ikonia> grendal_prime: assesing the other users needs and wants is key
<grendal_prime> i insulted nobody.
<Rory> is2b007: I strongly recommend running a chkdsk from Windows. ntfs support on Linux is still technically a bit of a hack, since there's no official support from Microsoft for it
<ikonia> grendal_prime: "shut up" - that is no how you speak to people
<ikonia> grendal_prime: you've been in this channel enough to know that
<grendal_prime> ok
<grendal_prime> what does long term support mean?
<Calinou> it does not mean much to a lot of people, and "nothing" to some
<ikonia> grendal_prime: exactly that, supported for a long term
<ikonia> !lts | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<grendal_prime> we will do this the hard way...the time intensive way.
<ikonia> grendal_prime: we will do "nothing" - drop it
<is2b007> Rory: Okay, thanks for the help I'll try get windows running on a seperate hdd in order to run the command
<knifebunny> do people fight in this channel a lot of the time ?
<lotuspsychje> vmuser: maybe ask in ##hardware if there's any known issue with speed of your grafix card?
<ikonia> knifebunny: not really no, it's normally easy flowing
<grendal_prime> why would something be supported for a longer time than other releases?
<CPRdummy> knifebunny: nope
<ikonia> grendal_prime: because it's designed to be maintained for longer and not dropped
<Sir_Leto> Is there anyway to get HDMI audio working on a radeon 4670HD in Xubuntu/Ubuntu raring? (13.04)
<ikonia> grendal_prime: check the URL on LTS for an overview
<Sir_Leto> I know that drivers no longer work for things
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Sir_Leto
<ubottu> Sir_Leto: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<grendal_prime> why the hostility about preference to LTAS
<grendal_prime> LTS that is
<ikonia> grendal_prime: there is no hostility to it, but blindly saying you should use it without checking requirements/needs is jus silly
<Calinou> Sir_Leto, updating to 13.10 could work a bit better maybe, but you have to set "radeon.hdmi=1" as a kernel boot setting
<grendal_prime> thats not what i said
<Calinou> (I think)
<ikonia> grendal_prime: as I said, it's not black and white "everyone use it!!!" it's look at the needs
<lotuspsychje> grendal_prime: and other versions might work as good as lts also
<ikonia>  < grendal_prime> always my advice to everyone is LTS
<ikonia> grendal_prime: that is EXACTLY what you said
<grendal_prime> advice
<ikonia> grendal_prime: "everyone use LTS"
<Sir_Leto> Calinou: How would I do this? And my card is set to be the default sound device.
<ikonia> grendal_prime: it's good to use LTS release for lots of reasons, other times non-LTS maybe a better choice, it depends on the needs and wants of the user
<Calinou> I'm not sure, I've never done it, but I think you should edit /etc/default grub, add "radeon.hdmi=1" then do "sudo update-grub2"
<grendal_prime> when?
<Calinou> that is, if you use the open source driver, not the proprietary one
<Calinou> if you use the proprietary one then the story is very different
<ikonia> grendal_prime: depends, listen to what the user wants/needs
<Calinou> but the proprietary one normally doesn't work as of 12.10 on HD4000s
<Sir_Leto> Calinou: I don't have any drivers installed
<grendal_prime> your advice taken...you should also consider mine
<Calinou> if you have anything drawn on your screen, you have a driver installed, Sir_Leto
<ikonia> grendal_prime: no, because it's wrong
<grendal_prime> done
<ikonia> grendal_prime: "always LTS" is not good advice
<Sir_Leto> Because of that reason. Then it's the default drivers
<Calinou> you're just using the open source driver which is in the kernel :P
<grendal_prime> i must have missed something...what was the problem exacly?
<grendal_prime> ill hell the best i can
<grendal_prime> help out that is.
<ikonia> grendal_prime: ok, so you've just confirmed you had no idea what the problem was but just randomly told him to use LTS
<grendal_prime> problem?
<ikonia> grendal_prime: which goes back to what I was saying earlier about lisening to needs and wants and evaluating them for the situation
<lotuspsychje> i sugested vmuser he could test lts just to see if his issue persists
<grendal_prime> i want to make sure i didnt miss anything
<grendal_prime> one thing i have learned...start from the beginning.
<ikonia> grendal_prime: ok, so sit and watch the channel, and when you see something you feel you understand and have good advice for, jump in
<vmuser> guys stop fighting or take it private
<Sir_Leto> When trying to use aplay, I get ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:750:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Device or resource busy
<ikonia> vmuser: no-one is fighting
<Calinou> lotuspsychje, grendal_prime, that does not fix the issue
<Calinou> people do not want to use a 1 to 1.5 year older version just because of some bug that can almost always be fixed
<vmuser> ikonia, okay, having unproductive conversation
<lotuspsychje> grendal_prime: ikonia is right about every version got its own features and lts is not always 'best' choice
<lotuspsychje> this is not fighting but learning
<grendal_prime> i came in late on the issue cause i was privet with an idividual who was lost cause nobody here realised that the prolem with there vpn was that they had a client issue not a server isue.
<ikonia> vmuser: it's not unproductive, as he know understands how to help
<grendal_prime> so sorry
<ikonia> grendal_prime: not a problem.
<alfonsojon> Hello
<lotuspsychje> alfonsojon: welcome how can we help you?
<alfonsojon> I'm currently doing OEM installations and I would like to know if there is a way to pre-install software from within the installer.
<lotuspsychje> alfonsojon: unattended install?
<alfonsojon> Yes
<grendal_prime> what now was the problem related to release?
<ikonia> grendal_prime: they are chatting about it, sit back and get the info as it comes in
<alfonsojon> I would like to pull in the Chromium browser, codecs, and a few other packages during the install procedure
<lotuspsychje> alfonsojon: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<lotuspsychje> brb xchat lag
<lotuspsychje> alfonsojon: you could also make a favorite packages bundle with aptoncd
<ikonia> a meta package perhaps ?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: how does that work?
<alfonsojon> aptoncd is no fun. :)
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: basically a virtual a package that pulls in a selection of physical packages
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: sounds nice
<varunendra> alfonsojon, why so? (aptoncd is no fun)
<alfonsojon> I don't see the point in using APTonCD if the packages are already available via the repos
<lotuspsychje> alfonsojon: you want a fast way of installing your favorite packages right
<alfonsojon> lotuspsychje: Well, not really fast, just streamlined.
<alfonsojon> Speed isn't my priority, minimal interaction with the PC is
<lotuspsychje> alfonsojon: this might be what ikonia sugested you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<Xeus> I figured it out, you were not very helpful. The 1023 blocks are between /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 and it was automatically grabbing that with the defaults. I realized my error was that I was not beginning my partition after /dev/sda5 and that is why it was only grabbing the 1023 blocks between the 2 partitions.
<ikonia> Xeus: I told you this
<ikonia> Xeus: I stated the extended partition
<Xeus> ikonia: how does that have anything to do with the extended partition?
<ikonia> Xeus: and I stated the free space you where using was between sda1 and 2 - which is why it was so small
<Xeus> ikonia: okay you were right then, my apologies
<ikonia> Xeus: because that is a fixed size as it contains partitions, so you'd need to make the start point AFTER it
<Xeus> ikonia: and yes, I was definitely not paying attention
<Xeus> ikonia: I also recall you saying the disk was fully allocated, which it was not
<ikonia> Xeus: it was fully allocated
<ikonia> Xeus: from an lvm point of view
<Xeus> ikonia: how so?
<ikonia> Xeus: thats why you needed new partition
<Xeus> ikonia: you were being cryptic
<Xeus> ikonia: you can't tell me that is something you don't know already though
<ikonia> Xeus: not really, you just didn't seem to have a good grasp on how it works,  that's why I told you just to create a new disk to keep it simple
<ikonia> Xeus: when I suggested this you got all upset, so it made no sense to continue
<Xeus> ikonia: something tells me you have a habit of speaking cryptically
<ikonia> Xeus: then you are wrong,
<Fudus> Is anyone having problems with Firefox 26 on Youtube? It keeps on freezing. Chrome displays the same page without issue.
<Xeus> ikonia: thanks for your help, it was helpful afterall
<Xeus> ikonia: albeit very frustrating
<Fudus> [13.04, 64, intel gm45 graphics]
<lotuspsychje> Fudus: can you start firefox from terminal? see what error you get
<Xeus> ikonia: FYI: I do have a grasp, it is just late and it escaped me -- that happens when I get in a hurry. I apologize for taking my frustrations out on you.
<lotuspsychje> Fudus: you install flash and ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ikonia> Xeus: I'm sure you do have a grasp, as I said you "appeared" not to, that's why I suggested a new disk
<Xeus> ikonia: thanks for that, really. :)
<lotuspsychje> Xeus: you can checkout your hd with testdisk if you like
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Xeus
<ubottu> Xeus: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Xeus> ikonia: when you get into a point in your career where you are only utilizing a small subset of your skills, the other skills you have tend to fade away
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: he's fine, he's sorted now, testdisk wouldn't have done much on his situation
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ikonia> Xeus: understandable
<Xeus> thanks lotuspsychje
<Xeus> lotuspsychje: I was just having a major blonde moment
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Xeus
<ubottu> Xeus: Glad you made it! :-)
<Xeus> lotuspsychje: it took ikonia to straighten me out (he used a beating stick)
<Lanaii> Hallo
<lotuspsychje> Lanaii: what can we do for you?
<Lanaii> can you speak german?
<Fudus> ** (firefox:16993): WARNING **: Error calling set_view_window method of Contextcontext: Timeout was reached
<lotuspsychje> !at | Lanaii
<ubottu> Lanaii: Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Fudus> Trying to use the HTML5 player, so don't have flash installed for Firefox.
<alfonsojon> Okay so I have the installer
<alfonsojon> I found ubuntu.seed, can I change this to include packages I want?
<alfonsojon> # Install the Ubuntu desktop.
<alfonsojon> tasksel	tasksel/first	multiselect ubuntu-desktop
<alfonsojon> i.e. tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop chromium-browser gimp gparted
<Sir_Leto> Calinou: Okay, that fixed my audio, but I hear crackling while playing the audio, could it be a bad HDMI cable?
<lotuspsychje> Fudus: try installing flash anyway, see if it fixes your issue
<Calinou> could be a driver issue, the HDMI support isn't perfect
<Calinou> the open source driver got tons of improvements recently, you could try upgrading to 13.10
<alfonsojon> Anyone?
<Sir_Leto> Calinou: apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing
<bekks> Sir_Leto: then everything is up to date.
<Sir_Leto> I'm on 13.04 though
<bekks> And?
<bekks> apt-get dist-upgrade will not update your release.
<Sh1G3rU> setting -> software updater
<bekks> Sir_Leto: If you want to get 13.10, you would have to use do-release-upgrade
<Sir_Leto> thanks
<bekks> Sir_Leto: And you would have to backup everything before.
<alfonsojon> How can I edit the preseed to install some extra packages I want?
<Sir_Leto> I haven't used Ubuntu for anything but a server in so long that I forgot how things work
<Sir_Leto> lol
<bekks> Sir_Leto: It works the same on servers.
<Sir_Leto> I would leave my desktop on for weeks and run it as a minecraft server and not really do updates or anything
<alfonsojon> My Minecraft server is an Ubuntu server.
<alfonsojon> Hasn't rebooted in 58 days.
<alfonsojon> No hiccups, it even has a website with the usual.
<nixbox> hi all, I am installing Ubuntu 13.10 desktop, during the installation I want to just reduce the disk used by LVM, so for example instead of it using my whole SSD, I want it to use leave some space. How do I specify that? The "Advanced partition table" does not allow me to edit the LV size.
<chobi> hey guys... i have a problem with the software-center. authentication fails. someone here who could help?
<dheeraj_> Hi alll
<bekks> chobi: You are entering the wrong password for your user.
<dheeraj_> Hi alll
<chobi> when ill do it in terminal sudo apt-get update it works fine
<chobi> but with ubuntu software-center it says authentication failed
<dheeraj_> I want to make  my document secure, i have a .tar
<chobi> i also cannot mount any device
<bekks> chobi: and you are entering the same password?
<hax-> fa la la la la, la la la la
<chobi> yes ;-)
<chobi> in another board they checked group settings and some of my files but they seem correct
<bekks> chobi: So which Ubuntu are you using?
<john_minetest> dheeraj_: What do you mean with "secure"?
<bekks> dheeraj_: Encrypt that .tar
<dheeraj_> john_minetest: i want that it must be opened by me
<chobi> ubuntu 13.10
<dheeraj_> And not by any one else
<hax-> hurrah finally got packetfence working :D
<john_minetest> dheeraj_: Yeah, you have to encrypt it.
<dheeraj_> john_minetest: how?
<bekks> dheeraj_: By using "encrypt" e.g., or gpg, or truecrypt, etc.
<dveim> hello
<chobi> bekks - http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/update-manager-keine-berechtigung/
<dveim> can i get some help?
<chobi> das haben sie schon geprüft
<varunendra> dheeraj_, archive formats like 7z and zip also offer the option to encrypt archives.
<MonkeyDust> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bekks> chobi: For german support, please join #ubuuntu-de
<dheeraj_> bekks: what are the steps?
<john_minetest> dheeraj_: Just do "gpg -c filename" in the commandline and enter the desired password.
<john_minetest> But don't forget it!
<bekks> varunendra: The encryption of zip is known to be breakable very easy.
<dheeraj_> john_minetest: ohkk
<bekks> dheeraj_: Read the links given, first step :)
<varunendra> bekks, yup, unless it is the latest version that offers AES 256
<varunendra> :)
<john_minetest> dheeraj_: You can un-encrypt the file with gpg filename after that.
<john_minetest> "gpg filename"
<Marflex07> ds
<dveim> can i get some help?
<aeon-ltd> dveim: just ask and wait for someone to answer
<dveim> i tried to install Linux Mint like live dvd. Downloaded it from homepage, putted in laptop, rebooted and nothing happened. How can i check if i did everything right?
<bekks> !mint | dveim
<ubottu> dveim: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> dveim  ask in the mint channel, it's not supported here
<dheeraj_> Done :)
<dveim> noone there ;(
<mao_> dveim,  did you check you bios boot sequence ?
<dveim> mao_: yes
<bekks> dheeraj_: That doesnt make it supported in here ;)
<MonkeyDust> bekks  cynic
<dheeraj_> bekks: means?
<SuperEngineer> dveim: as with any similar diatro.. [if you know where you installed it] run the distro live and install grub.  feel free how to install it in the mint channel as suggested ;)
<bekks> MonkeyDust: it's just the truth :)
<SuperEngineer> *distro
<bekks> dheeraj_: It was a typo, my post should have been directed to dveim.
<dheeraj_> What if i forget password
<dveim> may the problem (unable to choose it in grub, see only already installed ubuntu) link to already installed grub?
<skinkitten> hi everybody
<john_minetest> dheeraj_: Then you will have no chance recovering your data.
<john_minetest> dheeraj_: gpg's encryption is practically impossible to crack. If you lose the password you lose your data.
<MonkeyDust> dheeraj_  linux security *can* turn against you
<dheeraj_> john_minetest: ohkkk
<dheeraj_> If i put a file on ubuntu one then will it be aviable to access on windows pc
<dheeraj_> ?
<aeon-ltd> no windows can not natively read ext4(ubuntu's default filesystem)
<aeon-ltd> oh ubuntu one, misread sorry
<MonkeyDust> dheeraj_  yes
<dheeraj_> MonkeyDust: Okk
<MonkeyDust> dheeraj_  on one.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> dheeraj_  https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/windows/
<bingo> hello. is there an easy way, perhaps by GUI, to change the boot splash screen to an image of my choice? Thank you
<dveim> Another question. Everything on laptop is unnormally small. For example, i have to put 150% size to browse Wiki as usually. My videocard is Nvidia. Any suggestions?
<asad2005> How do i enable sound theme, i have installed ubuntustudio-sound and selected it in ubuntu-tweak still no result i think
<cosmic99> my live ubuntu failed to mount the windows's partition of my PC,what does that mean?
<cosmic99> here is the error message   http://pastebin.com/YzadNJfz
<randomcpp> what's the irc channel for u1 support?
<MonkeyDust> randomcpp  #ubuntuone
<randomcpp> thanks MonkeyDust
<student> hi Sopheria
<lakitu> how do i create a package download script in kubuntu 12
<lakitu> i want to make a script to download gimp & all dependent .deb files, download them on this fedora computer, & then install them on the offline computer
 * student slaps SleePy 
<Guest16124> names
<student> :-)
<Guest16124> hi student
<student> hi Guest16124
<Guest16124> exit
<Guest16124> exit
<the_drow> Except build-essential, what header packages do you guys install when you get a fresh ubuntu machine?
<MonkeyDust> the_drow  start from the beginning, what are you doing, what brings you here
<the_drow> MonkeyDust: I'm setting up a general purpose development machine. I just need ideas.
<the_drow> MonkeyDust: What are the most commonly installed header files and development libraries?
<MonkeyDust> the_drow  no idea, i'm no developer
<cfhowlett> the_drow, you might be interested in the Dell Sputnik Developer ISO; I added the listed packages to my vanilla ubuntu
<the_drow> cfhowlett: Got a link?
<cfhowlett> the_drow, wait one: slow connection here in china
<cfhowlett> the_drow, one of these will take you to the ISO package listing: hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/
<cfhowlett> www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop?c=us&l=en&s=biz
<cfhowlett> en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3685.dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition-a-client-to-cloud-solution-project-sputnik.aspx
<Guest89818> hi poeple
<the_drow> cfhowlett: Cool. Thanks
<benbb> Hey guest89818. Change your nick ;)
<Guest89818> is it possible to boot into chroot?
<bekks> Guest89818: no.
<bekks> Guest89818: Keep it in the channel please.
<Guest89818> ok
<Guest89818> i'm new to IRC chat
<Guest89818> why is not possible to boot into chroot?
<bekks> Guest89818: because it's just not possible?
<MonkeyDust> Guest89818  here's why http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/85714/boot-into-a-chroot
<Guest89818> thanks MonkeyDust i'll take a look at it
<Guest89818> so is it possible?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Guest89818: Just read the link given.
<MonkeyDust> Guest89818  what part of "no" don't you understand?
<Guest89818> in this link a guy almost did it http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/43283/boot-into-chroot-directory-leaves-the-root-partition-read-only
<lakitu> i'm trying to navigate downloading a gimp deb & dependencies for my offline ubuntu comp, on a fedora
<lakitu> any help?
<MonkeyDust> lakitu  why are you asking here?
<lakitu> #fedora sent me here
<lakitu> said to get a download script
<lakitu> it's a kubuntu - 12 i think
<bekks> lakitu: you have to know for sure.
<MonkeyDust> lakitu  i guess fedora can't handle .deb, as it's redhat based
<lakitu> bekks: how to tell
<lakitu> MonkeyDust: so i can't download deb files via fedora?
<lakitu> or what do you mean can't handle
<knightshade> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Lakitu: yes. Its just a file
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: yes what - i can't download deb files in fedora???
<ActionParsnip> Lakitu: you just wont be able to install it in fedora
<lakitu> right
<lakitu> i want to install it to a offline kubuntu comp
<knightshade> lakitu: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Lakitu: you can download deb files in fedora, yes. Why would you not?
<lakitu> Ubuntu 12.04
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: misunderstanding
<ActionParsnip> Lakitu: its like asking "can I download png files in fedora". Just because your OS cannot instal the application doesnt mean you cannot download the files
<lakitu> so how do i best get gimp on my kubuntu 12.04 without connecting it
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: that was my take, he put it in such a way it was hard to tell
<ikonia> lakitu: burn the install DVD for your version, that way it will have everything you will probably ever need
<ikonia> lakitu: you can use that install DVD as a repo
<lakitu> easily?
<ikonia> lakitu: you'll find that the best way to use your machine offline if you are notconfident
<lakitu> ok
<ikonia> lakitu: yes, burn DVD, put into drive, enable it in software sources
<lakitu> i'm not exactly not confident, but just want easiest way
<lakitu> gui is nice
<ActionParsnip> Is Gimp on the DVD media?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I believe so
<lakitu> surprised it didn't install
<ikonia> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-1ubuntu1.1 (saucy), package size 3209 kB, installed size 14972 kB
<lakitu> what is saucy?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's in main so should be
<ikonia> lakitu: a release
<lakitu> i know - what does it mean
<lakitu> wheezy, etc
<ActionParsnip> Lakitu: codename of ubuntu 12.10
<lakitu> oh
<lakitu> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> Sorry 13.10
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> use the dvd
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: thanks
<lakitu> thanks ikonia =P
<lakitu> lakitu, say something! "something"
<lakitu> ok - be back
<__kimiamania__> Wheezy is debian
<ikonia> no it's not
<ActionParsnip> #semantics
<lakitu> does a package manager search 'offline' discs, if they've been added?
<lakitu> just 'insert disc whatever'?
<ikonia> lakitu: yes
<lakitu> cool
<lakitu> smart
<Guest89818> here is a script to boot into subdirectory, so it' seems to be possible; https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=932362#p932362
<bekks> Guest89818: That not booting into a chroot, but booting into a subdirectory. The first isnt possible, the latter is.
<_Hassen_> umm..I wonder if a 35 gb of HDD space is enough for a daily use of ubuntu
<ikonia> _Hassen_: only you will tell
<_Hassen_> ikonia, the thing is just i'm about to install ubuntu next to my win7
<_Hassen_> just sorting partitions now
<ActionParsnip> _Hassen_: my / partiton is 4.4Gb used
<cfhowlett> _Hassen_, *should* be but depends on your data storage.   I've got full on ubuntu studio + the dell sputnik developer packages.  /filesystem takes 11 gigs.  /home is over 200
<Guest89818> what is the difference? I can also install kernel into chroot
<_Hassen_> I often edit videos/photos and code/learn softwares
<_Hassen_> as well as downloading softwares
<MonkeyDust> 8.2GB used  in / here
<bekks> Guest89818: A subdirectory has nothing to do with a chroot, the content inside the subdirectory is not chrooted.
<_Hassen_> MonkeyDust, from what total size?
<MonkeyDust> _Hassen_  15, but i have a separate /home
<cfhowlett> _Hassen_, the videos will eat up lots of space.
<bekks> Guest89818: thats even said in the post.
<_Hassen_> mmmm...
<cfhowlett> _Hassen_, but sounds like we have similar interests.  Suggest you peek at #ubuntustudio and the Dell Sputnik Developer ISO
<_Hassen_> cfhowlett, what is  Dell Sputnik Developer ISO ?
<cfhowlett> _Hassen_, hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/
<_Hassen_> cfhowlett, i see,checking
<Guest89818> i really don't understand why it is not possible, how about this? http://superuser.com/questions/384437/booting-linux-system-from-chroot-is-there-a-better-way-to-do-this
<hax-> Guest89818
<hax-> still there?
<hax-> Guest89818: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jose__> hola
<jose__> hola
<jose__> help please
<ActionParsnip> jose__: what is the issue
<cfhowlett> jose__, state the issue.  telepaths have a holiday
<Ben64> jose__: how can anyone help you if you don't specify what you need help with?
<jose__> in spanish?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ben64> english only in this channel
<cfhowlett> jose__, in english here or en espanol on #ubuntu-es
<jose__> gracias
<jose__>  sorry, thank
<cfhowlett> jose__, no worries
<jose__> who instaler drivers old card wireless inprocomm 2220
<ActionParsnip> Jose__: what wifi chip does it use?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<tairesh> hi
<LvMises> Hola
<cfhowlett> LvMises, greetings
<toxic_> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a way to have a cgi script executed before apache continues handeling the http request. It's lika auth_external only simpler if possible ;) Any insights ?
<TJ-> Using 13.04, multiple X screens (3), the Unity dash and indicator panels are missing... where should I start looking for clues?
<ActionParsnip> Tj: is the launcher panel present?
<ActionParsnip> Tj: did you try reloading Compiz
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: No panels whatever; compiz is running though
<Deviad> Hello, does anyone have any experience with pure-ftpd?
<Deviad> I have this error: 421 Home directory not available - aborting
<Deviad> when I try to connect with my client
<ActionParsnip> Tj: press ALT+F2 and run: compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> Deviad: does the user you are connecting as have a home folder defined and present?
<linuxearth> hello everyone
<linuxearth> ubuntu is nice i beleive
<ehnde> i have a fakeraid volume that worked fine in fedora, but ubuntu doesn't see it. is there anything i can do to check support for that? or do i have to go to mdadm?
<ActionParsnip> Deviad: have you considered sftp instead of unsecure and wasteful ftp?
<nuern> could anyone help me runing starcraft2 on laptop with optimus technology bumblebee instaled and apears to be working
<Deviad> pure-pw useradd theusername -u theusername -d /var/www
<Deviad> I need this to upload wordpress, change stylesheets, etc.
<Deviad> I have a cloud vps with ssh but I had to install ftp for these things.
<ActionParsnip> Nuern: is it in wine or a native application?
<Deviad> I did not want to use root for security reasons.
<ActionParsnip> Deviad: if you can ssh to a server then you also have an sftp server by default.
<nuern> ActionParsnip, hmm in wine and in playonlinux
<Deviad> yes, but I have no client to handle this. :(
<Deviad> I am using putty
<ActionParsnip> Deviad: winscp, scp, nautilus
<Deviad> any gui like filezilla?
<ActionParsnip> Deviad: filezilla also
<Deviad> ActionParsnip, Thank you. It worked.
<Deviad> I uninstalled pure-ftpd as it´s useless. :)
<ActionParsnip> Deviad: ftp is ancient, unsecure and wasteful. Let it die
<ActionParsnip> Nuem: you will need: optirun wine /path/to/application.exe
<lokowes> iniciante2013
<lokowes> someone help me with metasploit?
<lokowes> exit
<anis> haloo
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I'd tried "compiz --replace" with no success. I've just run CCSM and had to re-enable the OpenGL, Unity and other dependency plug-ins to get the panels back
<ActionParsnip> Tj: is it persistant after a reboot?
<TJ-> Next issue: How to get a Unity or Gnome session on X screens 1 and 2 (currently just got a white background and the X-org X cursor, although a context-click brings up a menu
<Deviad> I just created a script to add the directories, but I have:
<Deviad> -bash: ./crea_cartella_dominio: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Deviad> I thought it was the encoding so I made sure I used UTF-8, but it does not work anyways
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I don't know, yet! I'll get to that later. For now I'm trying to get Ubuntu to play nicely again with dual Nvidia GPUs and 4 monitors, across 3 X screens
<Deviad> I do not understand why I get that ^M in the end after bash
<TJ-> Deviad: "^M" is indicating a control code, in this case, the line-ending. Did you edit the file using a Windows or Mac OS by chance?
<Deviad> Windows
<Deviad> I used sublimetext
<ActionParsnip> Tj: could try XFCE or KDE to see if it is friendlier
<Deviad> Sublime Text 3
<is2b007> can someone help, when I try to launch something using gksudo. it says unable to copy the user's Xauthorisation file
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to figure out how to configure the X server to run different managers on the different X screens (I've got an external Vidock connected to the laptop ExpressCard port) and will - eventually - have 6 monitors connected, but working with 4 right now)
<nuern>  anyone could help runing starcraft2 on wine on laptop with optimus technology bumblebee instaled and apears to be working unable to run starcraft2 with optirun
<Deviad> TJ-, any idea?
<Guest67026> have some brasilian here?
<TJ-> !dos2unix >Deviad
<TJ-> !br Guest67026
<Right-On> hello, im ubuntu noob, i cant get sound working or wine installed, can someone please help me ?
<osubuntu^ubuntu> Doesn't wine play sound
<apm1> what are the chances the EFI on my macbookpros will be messed up by GRUB-efi ?
<Guest67026> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<apm1> i realise its a meta question
<cfhowlett> Right-On, one issue at a time.  What errors do you get installing wine
<osubuntu^ubuntu> apm1, It breaks the bootcamp
<Guest67026> TJ- :*
<Right-On> it said it installed, but then i got soem microsft liecense agrrement and i couldnt click ok to it
<osubuntu^ubuntu> Right-On, you're using Windows alongside Ubuntu?
<Right-On> yes
<cfhowlett> Right-On, wubi.... bad idea.  BAD.
<Right-On> why bad
<cfhowlett> Right-On, wubi is a TESTING environment for ubuntu - and may not even be supported anymore.  If you want to test, install virtualbox to windows and put ubuntu there.
<nuern> can anyone help me with runing starcraft2 on optimus technology laptop bumblebee installed and working unable to run starcraft2
<osubuntu^ubuntu> Right-On, Wubi doesnt support many of features and disables hibernation or such.
<cfhowlett> Right-On, wubi is NOT a long-term installation solution
<osubuntu^ubuntu> Right-On, You should install it by live usb or cd
<Right-On> would it be3 easier to just use ubuntu and ditch windows ?
<MonkeyDust> Right-On  wubi is a windows application, it's not a real installation
<nuern> it depends whatu need it for :)
<Right-On> i ised usb
<cfhowlett> Right-On, easier yes.  necessary?  not for me to say.  but you COULD dual boot.
<osubuntu^ubuntu> Right-On, you can just partition the drive to install Ubuntu alongside Windows
<Right-On> used
<cfhowlett> !dual|Right-On,
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<osubuntu^ubuntu> !dual | Right-On
<Right-On> ok, i'll give that whirl thx
<nuern> can anyone help me with runing starcraft2 on optimus technology laptop bumblebee installed and working unable to run starcraft2
<osubuntu^ubuntu> Welcome to #ubuntu channel! This is official ubuntu support channel. Try reading IRC Guidelines.
<cfhowlett> !patience|nuern
<ubottu> nuern: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Nuern: did you try optirun as I advised?
<apm1> nuern, did you follow the instructions on the winedb page for SC2 ?
<mgsk> Does anyone else notice a delay after hitting enter to launch an application from the overview?
<apm1> ActionParsnip, its "optirun wine <binary.exe.>" aye ?
<ActionParsnip> Apm1: yes, does it help?
<nuern> apm1, the problem is that i managed to run it but without use of graphic card
<nuern> its optimus technology
<apm1> ActionParsnip, yes it does
<nuern> ActionParsnip, yes its the same as optirun
<arubi> anyone downloaded and installed ubuntu server 12.04 32bit lately?
<MonkeyDust> graphics without a graphic card?
<nuern> u have 2
<nuern> intel and nvidia
<nuern> bumblebee switches betwen them
<apm1> nuern, run this in the terminal "optirun wine <bianry's path>
<arubi> tried two different comps, two different internet connections, the md5 is right, yet there are corrupt files
<apm1> its called bad luck
<arubi> apm1, my luck?
<apm1> no cure we know of it , frankly we can't teach you how to pull the ISOs
<ActionParsnip> Arubi: use torrents, the protocol adds error checking
<arubi> ActionParsnip, will do.
<cfhowlett> arubi, actually, I'd question this.  If you've verified md5sum and they're good, what do you meant "corrupt"?
<Mississauga> I being out of the software field for a decade, back then lots of apps for UNIX based systems were written in Perl and mySQL. I was looking at the perl script sites and they seem dead, Perl seems a dying language. So what language are they mostly written in nowadays?
<cfhowlett> Mississauga, python
<arubi> during the install, i get a "integrity test failed" cfhowlett
<arubi> tried two different usb sticks, tried with unetbootin, tried dd
<arubi> the md5 sums of the iso are correct every time
<ActionParsnip> Mississauga: perl is alive and well
<TJ-> arubi: Sounds like a USB port problem... can you connect the USB device to a different bus/port on the PC?
<arubi> TJ-, i tried two sticks, with two different comps
<Deviad> I need to create 100 MySQL databases, is there a script for this?
<cfhowlett> arubi, so you're getting error messages?  USB port issues?  test the iso in virtualbox?
<nuern> apm1, and not runing
<TJ-> arubi: sometimes under-powered hubs (even internal ones) can cause spurious data glitches especially on bulk writes to storage devices
<arubi> Tried verifying files on two different comps as well
<arubi> no hubs, straight to the mobo
<TJ-> arubi: That is weird then!
<apm1> nuern, no idea what you could do then sorry
<arubi> Can anyone download the iso and verify? it takes about 10 - 15 mins for the whole process
<nuern> apm1, no problem
<TJ-> arubi: Is the device you're installing to, one of the devices you used to download/write the ISO images ?
<MonkeyDust> arubi  server, you say? there's also #ubuntu-server
<TJ-> arubi: I'm wondering if the installation PC has memory parity errors
<arubi> TJ-, no. installing from usb to hjd
<arubi> ran memtest86+
<arubi> all is fine
<cfhowlett> arubi, torrent is definitely the way to go
<arubi> HD SMART reports 100% health, but that doesn't mean anything since install hasn't started yet
<TJ-> arubi: And the integrity test fails checking the installation media?
<arubi> torrent should be done in a few minutes
<nuern> ActionParsnip, hmm dont know when i run wine <executable> it works when i run it with optirun  wine <executable> it crushes
<arubi> i'll try #ubuntu-server if this doesn't work. Thanks for all the input guys
<nuern> ActionParsnip, even if i use <optirun bash then wine
<ActionParsnip> Nuern: not sure. I think optimus is a nasty hack and is to be avoided
<grahamsavage> hey.. i have a vm and disk IO is awful.. like really really slow
<nuern> ActionParsnip, ;)
<TJ-> arubi: have you run a md5sum against the contents of the USB storage device itself? That should match the ISO md5sum. It'll take a while over USB2, but about the only thing left you've not checked.
<grahamsavage> but the metrics i'm getting back say only 37.6% utilization
<arubi> I haven't actually TJ-
<grahamsavage> is there a command i can run to get some useful indiciation of IO performance
<ActionParsnip> grahamsavage: what OS is the host and guest?
<apm1> grahamsavage, vt-x enabled in the bios ?
<MonkeyDust> grahamsavage  vmware or virtualbox? linux vm or windows vm?
<TJ-> arubi: Give it a shot... because you've done everything else we'd recommend!
<arubi> How do I get md5sum to run over the whole stick?
<grahamsavage> note IOtop: shows that i'm writing between  0 and 500kbs
<ActionParsnip> grahamsavage: what virtualization technology are you using?
<grahamsavage> but it doesn't show me that the IO is incredibly slow
<MonkeyDust> grahamsavage  take your eyes off your keyboard and read the question on the screen
<TJ-> arubi:  something like "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX bs=1M | md5sum"
<arubi> Alrihgt TJ-, running it now
<ActionParsnip> grahamsavage: thebquestions arent tricky......
<Agent86> i'm screwed
<TJ-> Now, how do *I* get input focus onto to multiple X screens (3 X screens, can run applications on them using e.g. "DISPLAY=:0.2 firefox&", they respond to mouse but keyboard input does not switch to them) ?
<cfhowlett> Agent86, cryptic
<xubz> I need some help configuring a live USB of Ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Agent86  how can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | xubz
<ubottu> xubz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: configuring in what way?
<Agent86> sorry wrong channel I'm workin on python code, sorry about that.
<xubz> I configured my USB drive using a tool name Universal USB Installer v 1.9.5
<Agent86> I'm guessing you mean a live OS of ubuntu on flash or USB, that is done easily in the dash panel there is a feature for startup,
<TJ-> How do I install the KDE desktop as an alternative, is it "apt-get install kde-desktop" ?
<xubz> Configure as in creating a live Ubuntu USB drive
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  kubuntu-desktop, or plasma
<xubz> Sure, Live OS, if that's what you prefer
<Agent86> ok, 12.04 if you still have unity on that version then hit the super key to bring up the dash and search startup
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: Ahhh, of course! Here's hopinh KDE can handle the multiple X screens :)
<ActionParsnip> Kj: i believe plasma-desktop does it, or you can install the full kubuntu with kubuntu-desktop
<xubz> So, I configured it all well and good using the free windows tool
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: so, where is the issue?
<Agent86> there is a startup disk creator to make your live usb, however make sure you have a download of the iso from the ubuntu site that you want to use for the live cd
<Agent86> i actually turned my phone into a live cd so I can diag peoples crap if their drive fails or they need to retreive data off their windows drive because their drive is failing etc.
<xubz> But then I ran an MD5 check on the configured USB drive, and it showed me an error suggesting the "casper/filesystem.squashfs" might have been copied incorrectly
<Agent86> plug in the phone and BOOM ubuntu boots up to live usb OS on my smart phone as usb device lol
<Agent86> don't install the iso on the usb drive put the iso on the computer then check it first
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<xubz> I thought the tool must be copying it wrong, so I copied the "casper/filesystem.squashfs" file using xcopy on Windows and passed the "-V" switch to make sure that everything is copying fine
<Agent86> then let the ubuntu startup creator install the iso , and be sure to erase the drive to let ubuntu format it properly cause some formated drives won't work
<xubz> It copied without giving any error, ran the MD5 scan again, and still the same error suggesting "casper/filesystem.squashfs" has copied incorrectl
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: once you verified the ISO boot to unetbootin and point it to the ISO
<xubz> I did the MD5 test on the ISO, and it's correct
<xubz> d1c5676ae7ac98e8b19f63565905105e3c4c37a2 *ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ActionParsnip> xubz: ok then use unetbootin
<xubz> The ISO completely matches this SHA1 signature
<xubz> What is unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: why not use the web to find out.....
<imghost> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubz> Okay
<xubz> ubottu, I've already read that
<ubottu> xubz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: did you format the partition you are putting on to FAT32
<xubz> I am able to boot after 4-5 retries, but almost always, when inside the Ubuntu OS, the software reports bizzare errors
<xubz> Yes, it's FAT32
<shagelito> Greetings #ubuntu. I juste came from #debian chanel, and i just learned that despite i downloaded the debian image on the website, having check the sum5, i'm actually running a Ubuntu machine. I'm looking to understand what went wrong, as i think im good for a full reinstall. Thanks.
<Nika1> where I could find skype? :(
<MonkeyDust> xubz  ubuntu on fat32?
<xubz> If someone could suggest me how to copy the "filesystem.squashfs" 100% error free
<MonkeyDust> Nika1  skype.com
<xubz> So far, I've tried, normal windows copy, Teracopy
<Nika1> <MonkeyDust> I must download it from website?
<xubz> Yes, the USB drive is FAT32 onto which the Live USB of Ubuntu is configured
<cfhowlett> !skype|Nika1,
<cfhowlett> Nika1, skype.com
<ubottu> Nika1,: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<arubi> TJ-, if you're here, I tried md5sum on the usb drive but dd sent 8gb worth of stuff into md5sum
<shagelito> if im in the wrong chan, please be kind enough to lead me o the right one)
<Nika1> tnx :))
<MonkeyDust> shagelito  what's your issue?
<Ploppz> how do I update the repos?
<MonkeyDust> Ploppz  sudo apt-get update -- or waht do you mean?
<xubz> "K:\casper>xcopy "L:\casper\filesystem.squashfs" "filesystem.squashfs" /V /Y /J "L:\casper\filesystem.squashfs"" - The xcopy command line I used to copy filesystem.squashfs
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: id delete the current partitions on the USB and start from scratch. Do a long format to FAT32
<ActionParsnip> Ploppz: how do you mean?
<Ploppz> I think that's what I mean
<Ploppz> thanks
 * cfhowlett installed debian and running ubuntu?  
<shagelito> well i letf w8 for less than a month. I choosed to instal debian on my hard drive in dual boot. Installed the image downloaded from the official debian website. Today, i tryed to resolve broken lib dependency. I asked for help in #debain, and i learned that i asnt runing a deian machine, but a ubuntu one. So i switched to the right chanel and here i am ! Just would like to get some help to know what went wrong
<ActionParsnip> Ploppz: sudo apt-get update ,updates your system's knowledge of available packages and their versions
<MonkeyDust> shagelito  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<Ploppz> Yeah. Didn't work though >_>
<xtriz> i have image of my / and /home partition, how can i get it working in the new HD ?
<shagelito> cfhowlett: exactly
<Ploppz> Failed to fetch, something wicked happening etc.
<Ploppz> Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.medibuntu.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<MonkeyDust> Ploppz  medibuntu non longer exists
<shagelito> well thats weird as i just added some kali repo. your command returned me this : Kali GNU/Linux 1.0 \n \l
<Ploppz> Well, the thing is that I have virtual box 1 and the newest is 4, yet the system tells me I have the newest version
<MonkeyDust> shagelito  that's not ubuntu and not debian, it's kali
<lotuspsychje> !medibuntu | Ploppz
<ubottu> Ploppz: The Medibuntu project has come to an end and its repository is no longer maintained and is offline.
<shagelito> i felt this could be a bad idea. Dumb me.
<Ploppz> Uh, okay
<shagelito> somehow i cant lol.
<Ploppz> *_*
<xubz> What's the filename of the file that Ubuntu uses to store persistent data on the Live OS drive?
<lotuspsychje> Ploppz: choose a nice ubuntu version from topic to install mate
<Ploppz> Yeah, gonna remove this oold distro..
<shagelito> MonkeyDust: but, as i didnt performed such install. Can you tell me why the hell i am running this distro ?
<MonkeyDust> shagelito  no, my advice: backup personal / important files and install the distro of your choice
<shagelito> MonkeyDust: sure ill do this. But do you have an idea of what could have generate the problem ?
<shagelito> MonkeyDust: as i only add the repo on my source list
<shagelito> MonkeyDust: no way to switch back, just like it did from Debian to Kali ?
<rigo88> hi. if there is only /dev/xyz in fstab and no hardware-id i can simply copy the whole drive with dd to another drive (clone) and it will work right?
<varunendra> xubz, casper-rw and/or home-rw
<yokohama> Hello, for the mygica atv 1200 there is available a linux distribution but do not know if this is a typical linux distribution of desktop computer, is it or is otherwise distinct or new ?
<xubz> Thanks
<shagelito> MonkeyDust: the thing is that im going to lost a lot of time. this cant happen twice ! I would be able to sleep like i should if i only can know what went wrong
<cfhowlett> yokohama, the NAME Of the distro would help here ....
<lotuspsychje> shagelito: we cant support neither debian or kali here
<yokohama> Firmwares Oficiales Linux Android ATV1200/520/400 Ver: 20130805 Tamaño:292MB Fecha versión:05/08/2013 Info: VOLVER de linux Android
<Miron> lotuspsychje, rude
<lotuspsychje> !kali | shagelito
<ubottu> shagelito: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MonkeyDust> shagelito  more advice: create a separate /home partiton, it saves a lot of time when (re)installing
<cfhowlett> yokohama, android is not ubuntu.  ask over in #android
<cfhowlett> shagelito, this ^^^^^^^^^
<lotuspsychje> Miron: why is that?
<Miron> lol
<yokohama> Official Firmwares Linux Android ATV1200/520/400 See: 20130805 Size:292MB version Date:05/08/2013 Info: RETURN of linux Android
<shagelito> i'll do so -_-
<cfhowlett> yokohama, it is NOT ubuntu so not supported here.  see the #android channel for help
<shagelito> somehow i feel like i was raped
<shagelito> okay thanks for your help anyway !
<lotuspsychje> shagelito: just start a new ubuntu life, you will be pleased
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | shagelito
<ubottu> shagelito: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<yokohama> olk but why this device has a firmware for linux ?
<cfhowlett> yokohama, many many MANY devices have firmware for linux.  doesn't mean they're running a linux distro.
<shagelito> lotuspsychje: if its suitable for JAVA developpment, why not !
<lotuspsychje> shagelito: i think this channel might help you on java dev for ubuntu also
<shagelito> lotuspsychje: great then, im taking a closer look on what Internet think of it right now
<yokohama> i have readed that this device had support for install a distro of ubuntu , is there o not there that distro of ubuntu for this hardware???
<lotuspsychje> shagelito: maybe here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/java/
<lotuspsychje> yokohama: best way is to actually install ubuntu, and see if it works
<LvMises> So, Ubuntu just crashed
<LvMises> Screen went black, everything rebooted.
<yokohama> is there a distro of ubuntu for arm process of core double ???
<lotuspsychje> !details | LvMises
<ubottu> LvMises: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotuspsychje> !arm | yokohama
<ubottu> yokohama: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<xubz> Where is home-rw located?
<LvMises> Is there any way to view a crash report in 12.04?
<cfhowlett> !arm
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> LvMises: you can browse the /var/log/syslog
<LvMises> Ok. I have it open via Log Viewer.
<nikolaaa1> HI
<nikolaaa1> I need help, Virtualbox is really slow.
<nikolaaa1> Is there a way to speed it up?
<nikolaaa1> Virtualbox is really slow, is there a way to speed it up?
<MonkeyDust> virtualbox's "VBoxSDL" is awesome, more than ever, Windows is not more than a "tool" I'm using
<nikolaaa1> what.
<nikolaaa1> Virtualbox is slow.
<nikolaaa1> It's lagging.
<nikolaaa1> I have Intel core i3
<nikolaaa1> Is there a way i can speed it up?
<MerteToi> dooooooh....nothing is working on ubuntu live
<MerteToi> can't even browsethe PC files
<MerteToi> only IRC chat though
<nashant> Hey guys. Anyone got any experience with virtualbox?
<MerteToi> nashant: what
<nashant> The bloody thing won't change from resolution of 1024x768
<Andy__> Hey guys
<Andy__> I'm getting a very annoying error
<Andy__>  apache2: Syntax error on line 237 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information.    ...fail!
<MerteToi> nashant: what OS in the vbox?
<Andy__> It is Ubunti 14
<MerteToi> 14 out?
<nashant> MerteToi: Windows 7
<Andy__> Ubuntu Linux 12.04.2
<Andy__> Sorry my bad
<MerteToi> nashant: check the ein7 resolution settings
<MerteToi> in win7
<Andy__> I'm new to Ubuntu, I'm not sure how
<Andy__> the issue I think is something with broken symlinks
<nashant> MerteToi: Yeah, it won't show anything over 1024x768
<MerteToi> nashant: and what4s the max settings your screen offer?
<MerteToi> *what's*
<Andy__> http://gyazo.com/e90fcc1da4c9578146addceaee9007cd
<nashant> MerteToi: Huh, weird. It's suddenly started working!
<MerteToi> nashant: what happened exactly?
<nashant> MerteToi: It suddenly, after ages of trying, started dynamic resolution
<MonkeyDust> nashant  that's how good we are: simply entering the channel solves your problem
<onetinsoldier> those gremlins simply can't stand #ubuntu, lol
<imghost> lol
<MerteToi> nashant: whatever..glad tohear
<nashant> MonkeyDust: It's not the first time it's happened
<asad2005> Can someone help me in this sound issue, before i fresh install when i press arrow keys in liferea rss it gives an error sound where can i set this?
<nashant> Now if I can just find out how to hide join/part notifications in xchat
<nashant> got it
<[Gentoo]> nashant: you
<nashant> excellent!
<nashant> all is well
<nashant> me?
<[Gentoo]> nm
<[Gentoo]> i was gona tell you how
<nashant> Not me, you!
<[Gentoo]> no, you
<[Gentoo]> :)
<asad2005> i mean when there is no more items to display
<glitsj16> asad2005: you can configure alert sounds through the sound settings (Alert sounds tab)
<krizoek> is there a simpler system log viewer somewhere? or a alternative (except text browsing through the logs)?
<glitsj16> asad2005: sorry, the tab is called 'Sound effects'
<asad2005> glitsj16: I dont want sound on every key press but when error press
<onetinsoldier> krizoek: have you tried ksystemlog? i've never used it myself. but from the description is sounds pretty nice
<krizoek> yes, but it doesnt seem to filter that much as i see it
<onetinsoldier> krizoek: i just fired it up to check it out
<krizoek> perhaps logzilla will do the trick
<kostkon> !info logzilla
<ubottu> Package logzilla does not exist in saucy
<krizoek> logzilla seem to cost
<glitsj16> asad2005: if you get alert sounds on every key press perhaps you need to look at your accessability settings, that has several options to beep
<asad2005> glitsj16: No i dont have it and only when it when i press the arrow key to desplay next item but there are no next items i.e. key press error. Where can i set this?
<asad2005> glitsj16: Sorry i can not explain it more than this
<glitsj16> asad2005: you can't set it in liferea i think .. no problem, i think i get what you want, just don't know of any other place than through sound/accessability settings settings .. what version of ubuntu are you having this issue on?
<kostkon> asad2005, disable the sound for the warning and/or error events in sound settings -> sound effects
<asad2005> glitsj16: 13.10, it was working before but not now after fresh installing 13.10, previous installation was an upgrade from 13.04, i had to format HD for UEIF/GPT
<asad2005> kostkon: Sound effect alert is enabled and i just want key press error sound
<rosipov> is there any way to reset grub configuration without live CD? I tinkered with grub config and now the only thing I see is a background image. No text, input ignored, timer not working - I can't boot to any of my OSes...
<prakash_> hello
<onetinsoldier> rosipov: i seriously doubt it
<prakash_> i am using ubuntu 13.10. I am not able to install teamviewer
<imghost> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in saucy
<rosipov> onetinsoldier: is there any way to access anything if grub is not responding to any input?
<imghost> prakash_, try to download manually from its official website
<onetinsoldier> rosipov: i don't think so
<vigistvan> Dikk, mi ez a  hely?
<vigistvan> van itt magyar anyanyelvű?
<DJones> !hu | vigistvan
<ubottu> vigistvan: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<onetinsoldier> rosipov: i've never really leanred grub to any extent. perhaps some grub guru could help. but... i doubt it. i'm just saying from the  sounds of it, you need to get a live cd and put the grub config file back to the way it was
<onetinsoldier> learned*
<onetinsoldier> how do you get to the grub console at the grub boot screen?
<joe_b> onetinsoldier, usually shift.
<onetinsoldier> ahh, roger thank you joe_b
<joe_b> And that is a change from years ago when it was esc.
<joe_b> Sorry, no I'm stupid, I thought you were asking how to get to grub.
<onetinsoldier> joe_b: i thought i remembered it being Esc
<glitsj16> asad2005: strange that you don't have accessability settings, but you might try checking those settings by using dconf-editor and doing a find on 'sticky'
<joe_b> Do you want the grub console or a normal command prompt?
<onetinsoldier> joe_b: i was actually asking, in order to try and help someone, who left when they didn't get an answer they were looking for
<joe_b> Ok.
<joe_b> Anyone else had trouble with kernels 3.11.0-{13,14}?
<joe_b> Using either of those I get a hard lockup within 24 hours.  I reverted to 3.11.0-12 2 days, 11:06 hours ago and haven't had any trouble since.
<onetinsoldier> i'd recommend sticking with what works
<joe_b> Since it was a kernel lockup I can't provide any log or further info, so I don't know if I should file a bug?, thoughts?
<joe_b> Well sure, but I worry it will cause issues for other folk who may not be comfortable enough with ubuntu to say "oh, well I know this kernel worked, so I'll just revert to that".
<joe_b> Also, I just dropped a ton of money on hardware thinking it might be a hardware issue (but hey faster computer is always winning, right?).
<onetinsoldier> joe_b: i hear you. perhaps entering a bug report would be good. but you know, they want info
<[Gentoo]> joe_b: do you use any unusual drivers?
<asad2005> glitsj16: Where is this accssisiblity settings? in system settings there is no icon for this
<joe_b> lsmod > http://paste.ubuntu.com/6578898/
<joe_b> onetinsoldier, even if it's the kernel not playing well with a driver, that's still a kernel issue.
<asad2005> glitsj16: in dconfig-editor there is stickykeys_enable and stickykeys_modifier_beep which one do i have to enable
<posthuman> hey guys ... i have a problem connecting my ubuntu machine via ipsec/l2tpd  to my server  ... my mobile device works just perfect so i cant really figure out whats wrong
<posthuman> ins syslog it says sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "peer refused to authenticate"]
<onetinsoldier> joe_b: perhaps you meant that for Gentoo? he asked if you have any unusual drivers
<[Gentoo]> joe_b: not always
<joe_b> Ok, anyways, is lsmod an ok way to show which drivers I'm using?
<glitsj16> asad2005: that's why i find it strange, but i don't use 13.10 .. you can try to set enable to false in the a11y keyboard pane or take a look what you have set on anything that says beep in the same place
<tozen> hi all! folks does anybody able to explain me why removing .Xauthority file exactly sorting out issues with  login session? thx
<[Gentoo]> joe_b: yes
<[Gentoo]> its hard to say with no logs
<joe_b> Ok, I put the output of lsmod at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6578898/
<[Gentoo]> joe_b: possibly something to to with kvm and vbox modules being loaded at same time?
<gordonjcp> is there a way to install Ubuntu from a desktop image, without installing any of the desktop stuff
<[Gentoo]> no idea if they can be used together without problems
<hydra7> how to fix the flash player problem in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> like, if I want to install an Ubuntu server, but only have install media for Desktop handy
<imghost> tozen, instead removing .xauthority you can also just change the owernership to your username from root
<tozen> gordonjcp: use ubuntu minimal.iso
<alias> nick ndldd
<gordonjcp> tozen: I was going to but I couldn't get it to work
<joe_b> [Gentoo], would you recommend blacklisting kvm or can I uninstall?
<gordonjcp> tozen: in any case, that doesn't solve the problem
<tozen> imghost: ok thx! but I would prefer to get explaining
<[Gentoo]> joe_b: if you dont use it idk why its loaded
<tozen> gordonjcp: why? where the problem was?
<[Gentoo]> joe_b: you could just try rmmod it and see how it goes
<gordonjcp> tozen: it didn't work
<gordonjcp> tozen: no way to debug it, just a blank purple screen
<[Gentoo]> joe_b: its impossible for me to say with no logs
<contractor99> Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any link to a survey showing stats on Unity users vs. Gnome3 users?
<imghost> tozen, .xauthfile stores credentials of your xsession
<tozen> imghost: ok, cheers, pal!
<[Gentoo]> contractor99: for the whole of linux users?
<[Gentoo]> contractor99: i doubt theres a reliable chart - how would they know
<contractor99> i dunno, sometimes ppl do polls on /. or gizmodo and stuff.. was wondering if there is such a thing
<[Gentoo]> ah
<[Gentoo]> probably thousands of them in forums etc
<Calinou> contractor99, phoronix.com does a survey yearly
<Calinou> but as any other survey, it is not 100% reliable
<alkisg> We have 5.000 school classroom PCs here using gnome-fallback, they don't show up in any survey :)
<[Gentoo]> im gutted steamos only supports uefi at the moment i really wanted to try that yesterday
<joe_b> Ok, rmmod'ed kvm intel and kvm.  I don't think it's going to matter much for me since hopefully my computer will be up for another week or two before I have reason to restart, at which point I might be able to skip over the two troublesome ones.
<contractor99> good point alkisg
<[Gentoo]> joe_b: blacklisting them if you dont use kvm wont hurt either way
<contractor99> it is understandable, sure, there's no expectation of reliability from such surveys...
<contractor99> just curiosity to see what the reactions are :-)
<contractor99> from these polls
<[Gentoo]> i would guess more people use gnome if its out of them 2 and on any distro
<[Gentoo]> for ubuntu only, i would guess unity
<contractor99> some of my friends have switched back and forth between the two
<contractor99> and it looks like they tend to stay with gnome longer than they do with unity
<gordonjcp> I don't really like Gnome 3
<contractor99> however what interests me is the switchbacks
<contractor99> what's ur preference gordonjcp ?
<[Gentoo]> i think theyre pretty similar
<[Gentoo]> imo
<hydra7> is there a workaround for flash in linux other than installing chrome?
<[Gentoo]> hydra7: how do you mean
<[Gentoo]> chrome is a good idea to use just for flash (if you dont normally use chrome)
<[Gentoo]> unless theres a package which adds flash / pdf etc support to chromium
<contractor99> yeap, that's what i do, mostly chrome is there for flash needs
<BeWilled> Hello will the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a keep everything in the /root folder?
<hydra7> [Gentoo]: okay
<iampoz> hi, does anyone know how to disable my laptop touch pad permanently?
<iampoz> Other then taking a hammer to it?
<[Gentoo]> iampoz: maybe rmmod the driver
<hydra7> [Gentoo]: should i uninstall chromium
<[Gentoo]> hydra7: you dont have to
<mike-irssi> hydra7: flashplugin-nonfree
<[Gentoo]> chrome and chromium can run alongside each other
<[Gentoo]> iampoz: i think the drive is synaptics (not 100% sure) try lsmod
<glitsj16> iampoz: disabling it through system settings doesn't work?
<hydra7> [Gentoo]: will i have some distinct advantage?
<[Gentoo]> hydra7: over what
<iampoz> there are system settings for it?
<iampoz> [Gentoo] looking into what you just said, thanks for the idea
<[Gentoo]> iampoz: if you dont ever need it you wont need the driver anyway
<glitsj16> iampoz: sure, mouse and touchpad settings
<iampoz> it just gives me options for the mouse, no touch pad settings
<glitsj16> iampoz: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<iampoz> 12.04
<glitsj16> iampoz: [Gentoo]'s option will always work though
<iampoz> so long as i rmmod the correct one!
<[Gentoo]> paste lsmod
<iampoz> k
<quick--1> Hi , Is there any software that can be used to install limited wifi usage per user on ubuntu ?
<iampoz> http://pastebin.com/5tgqLJCz
<Guest37694> hi does anyone know where can i download ram?
<[Gentoo]> Guest37694: funny
<[Gentoo]> waiting for downloadmoreram link
<hydra7> Guest37694: rutrolling.com
<[Gentoo]> iampoz: not sure of the module there, ive got no experience with touchpad etc
<iampoz> thanks anyways [Gentoo], I will figure it out
<mike-irssi> hydra7: that would be awesome tho, it should be a hotkey--that and screen rez
<hydra7> lol
<mike-irssi> toggling both--i meant
<hydra7> mike-irssi: wait, are you talking about chromium and chrome?
<mike-irssi> hydra7: ubuntu
<Hans-Martin> farewell - I've upgraded to 13.10 and now I need to reboot. If I don't come back, you know what happened to me. Don't cry for me, #ubuntu :-)
<gordonjcp> Hans-Martin: bonne chance
<hydra7> mike-irssi: confused o.O
<MonkeyDust> mike-irssi  i havent followed, what seems to be the problem?
<is2b007> can apt-get be used to download utorrent web server?
<[Gentoo]> utorrent hasnt got linux version
<is2b007> thought it did
<[Gentoo]> no
<is2b007> i've seen v3.0 online
<MonkeyDust> is2b007  TRY DELUGE
<[Gentoo]> maybe it does now
<MonkeyDust> OOPS
<[Gentoo]> why would you wana use utorrent anyway
<MonkeyDust> is2b007  try deluge
<is2b007> okay
<mike-irssi> is2b007: not that i'm aware of, but if you get it compiled the username is admin and the password is blank
<is2b007> mike-irssi: yeah I found that version, seems outdated thought maybe there was a newer version
<[Gentoo]> you might as well use a proper linux torrent client
<[Gentoo]> utorrent used to be good on windows in the old days
<is2b007> so deluge is the way to go?
<MonkeyDust> !info deluge | is2b007
<ubottu> is2b007: deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 17 kB, installed size 89 kB
<mike-irssi> [Gentoo]: utorrent server, you use your browser to download--weird
<is2b007> cool, thanks
<[Gentoo]> mike-irssi: ?
<mike-irssi> it's not a client but it has a version
<[Gentoo]> what does utorrent server do?
<[Gentoo]> compared to a client
<mike-irssi> it's just a client really
<[Gentoo]> weird name
<[Gentoo]> lol
<mike-irssi> it is
<[Gentoo]> transmission-daemon is prob the best youll get on linux as its light and has a load of uis
<[Gentoo]> no toolbars / ads / bloat either lol
<Hans-Martin> well hat was smooth...
<Hans-Martin> s/hat/that/
<MonkeyDust> mike-irssi  you want to setup a bittorent server, is that it?
<nashant> How do I check what user is running a service?
<nashant> Can I get the associated user/group using ps?
<[Gentoo]> top will tell you
<MonkeyDust> or htop
<[Gentoo]> course
<peroht> Hi, I've got a base system, harddrive A which only has linux installed (ubuntu 12.04). I recently removed that harddrive and plugged in a new harddrive, B, on which i installed a dual boot system (ubuntu 13.10/win7). I now want to put disk A back again and make it possible to dual/tripple-boot. I am not 100% sure which startup files I should edit. Assistance welcome.
<mike-irssi> nashant: ps and i think grep, i.e. ps aux | grep user
<Anuska> hi, question about weechat , if i open weechat in ssh and i exit the ssh? how i enter in weechat openede?
<Anuska> becouse running in background
<Calinou> use a screen?
<nashant> ok, I've got something funny going on then. apache is running under www:www, and the whole path leading up to my web root is owned by www:www, but I'm getting a forbidden error
<[Gentoo]> Anuska: tmux or similar
<[Gentoo]> ctrl+b then d
<[Gentoo]> to detatch
<nashant> the vhost is set to allow
<[Gentoo]> Anuska: then exit ssh,then you can tmux attach anywhere
<papa_> I am running Lubuntu and I am trying to change the name of a desktop Icon and when I change it it stays the same. Any idea why?
<Anuska> yes [Gentoo], but if i want to be opened all time?
<Calinou> papa_, you have to edit the .desktop file... known issue when using non-english languages
<Anuska> and i want only to open  without close every time?
<[Gentoo]> Anuska: weechat will stay running
<[Gentoo]> Anuska: if you detach a tmux session all processes inside will stay running (as long as the box is on of course)
<papa_> How would I do that? I am only using the english language on ti too
<mike-irssi> peroht: i would try live cd and then install boot-repair
<papa_> Calinou I figured it out
<papa_> thank you
<Anuska> [Gentoo] yes but if i close the terminal how i re-enter in program? without kill
<[Gentoo]> Anuska: dont kno what you mean
<papa_> Only other issue I have is when  I set a favorite on the desktop from a website i can only open it in firefox not chromium
<[Gentoo]> Anuska: run tmux, run weechat, press ctrl + b then d to detach tmux (do what you like, log out, whatever) tmux will stay running, enter any terminal and run tmux attach to get back to tmux with weechat running
<peroht> mike-irssi: thnks, i will check that out.
<mike-irssi> peroht: or just install-grub
<al_la> Hey all, quick question.  Fresh 13.10 install, went to Google Plus and upon pop-up, installed web app.  Once installed, the launcher icon is a gray question mark.  Searching dash shows blank file icon.  Clicking launcher takes me to correct page.  I purged unity-webapps-googleplus, re-installed and still same problem.  This happens for all of my web apps, but no other programs.  Another symptom: no web apps have integrated into messaging noti
<MonkeyDust> Anuska  or !screen
<al_la> fication (other programs like xchat can).  Any ideas?
<mike-irssi> peroht: sorry i mean grub-install
<Anuska> if i press ctrl + b nothing happend
<[Gentoo]> Anuska: thats the special key, you have to press d after
<[Gentoo]> to detach
<[Gentoo]> MonkeyDust: everyone i know prefers tmux why would you use screen over tmux
<MonkeyDust> [Gentoo]  because I don't know everyone you know and because I'm used to screen
<[Gentoo]> i was gona say except if you're used to screen
<MonkeyDust> [Gentoo]  now the user can choose what s/he likes more, tmux or screen
<[Gentoo]> of course
<otak> oh I love screen, don't know if it's worth learning tmux or not
<nespik> Tmux is not that hard to learn
<[Gentoo]> screen is just really old, tmux has more features better config cleaner code etc
<jrib> otak: try it out for an hour or so; it's better in almost every way
<[Gentoo]> a lot of people who go screen - tmux just rebind the main key so its like screens
<nashant> ok, I've got something funny going on then. apache is running under www:www, and the whole path leading up to my web root is owned by www:www, but I'm getting a forbidden error. the vhost is set to allow
<awktion_> o:
<glitsj16> nashant: you might need to check /etc/apache2/envvars to see what you have there, it defaults to www-data instead of www as user/group on ubuntu
<nashant> glitsj16, yeah, I set it to www
<glitsj16> nashant: might i ask why you don't use the www-data defaults? just asking
<awktion_> well
<awktion_> the real test might be to set it back to www-data and see what happens
<awktion_> or try reloading the service verbosely
<nashant> glitsj16: dunno. Just prefer www
<nashant> I've checked top, and it's being run by www
<awktion_> ok
<bowser4> hi folks, i have a fairly fresh install of 13.10 (my first foray into ubuntu) but after doing a sudo apt-get -f install as recommended by a package i was installing (cant remember which one) it no longer boots as before, it boots to my desktop and thats it - no log on, no menu's etc - I can right click but thats all. Have I broken something?
<awktion_> bowser4: does alt+f2 open a box?
<awktion_> if so run gnome-terminal
<glitsj16> nashant: i'm with awktion .. no clue what could be wrong running with www
<bowser4> oooh didnt know that, will try. as sudo?
<awktion_> na
<nashant> I'll check www-data
<awktion_> you're looking for a file - .xsession-errors or so
<bowser4> if it does, assuming gnome-terminal will give me a bash terminal, how should I look to fix it>
<bowser4> ?
<awktion_> it should tell you what went wrong with the gui launch
<bowser4> ok
<awktion_> you mgiht also try installing ubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<awktion_> this is a catch-all 'metapackage'
<bowser4> lovely. I shall try, many thanks asktion
<awktion_> a metapackage is one that has no real content itself, but pulls in a bunch of other packages as 'recommended installs' or 'recommends'
<bowser4> awktion
<bowser4> sorry
<awktion_> so package a depends on b c d, so if you install package a, it will pull in b c d on its own
<bowser4> ok thanks
<awktion_> so ubuntu-desktop is the package that is in a typical 'gnome' based install
<awktion_> kubuntu-desktop for kde and so forth
<awktion_> once in a while when installing a package its dependancies will rip out something else inside ubuntu-desktop
<awktion_> then if there are any issues, the upgraded package(s) might not be re-installed, which can leave you broken
<awktion_> pulling in the desktop package can help with some of that, sometimes you will get an error which is telling for the next step
<awktion_> anyway i'm out before the ops can ban me for distributing more truth ;P
<shadow98> what is best way to create bootable usb drive that i can use to install...having no luck with unetbootin
<shadow98> or iso to usb
<onetinsoldier> i just got here. sounds like i missed out on something good awktion_ , lol
<gordonjcp> shadow98: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb/stick
<gordonjcp> ... and wait for a while
<shadow98> well no linux distro's
<shadow98> only windows
<daftykins> shadow98: you want to make Linux ones from Windows, or?
<fyoorer_> @shadow98 if you are on windows try universal USB installer
<shadow98> correct
<shadow98> trying now thanks
<shadow98> i do have virtual machine running linux mint on laptop..how can i access windows file system
<shadow98> if i want to write the iso from there
<shadow98> in virtual machine
<cGull> I want a live 12.04 put on a usb stick, i want that to be persistant. I was wondering about file-systems when burning the iso's onto the usb. I  have a 64GB stick and most programs like UUI wants to format it to FAT32. But when formating it through windows it says FAT32 isn't supporting that size and that i should use exFAT. I've gotten some errors
<cGull>  when trying to get this to work, could it have something to do with my usb size and filesystems ?
<daftykins> cGull: yes FAT32 can't handle greater than ~40GB odd
<MonkeyDust> cGull  are you in windows now?
<varunendra> shadow98, if you have a virtual machine, boot it with the Ubuntu ISO and use the inbuilt "Startup Disk Creator" to create the Live USB
<daftykins> you could split your drive into two
<cGull> yes, i'm in windows now. And i've tried several iso burning programs, all try to format it to FAT32
<MonkeyDust> cGull  maybe the people in ##windows can give better advice
<urn> hey guys i'm trying to write a really simple bash script to check the first argument and for some reason my case statement always takes the default branch
<chad> anyone else having problems with plex media not reading externals?
<cGull> I've gotten it to work, to boot into ubuntu 12.04 with persistancy, but i get ext-2 file-system errors and boot problems. But perhaps if i could half my USB stick and use one partition on it? I'll look into it. Thanks
<urn> i have case $1 in all) ;; *) esac and it always goes to the default branch. I've tried googling it and this is exactly what is in 3 different tuts ive found but no dice. What am I doing wrong?
<varunendra> daftykins, the new exFAT can handle much larger partition and file sizes.
<daftykins> yeah i know
<mike-irssi> cGull: I've used ntfs for live cd, can't recall the software--but instead of using the whole stick why not partition.. right click my computer and then manage
<daftykins> varunendra: doesn't mean a user can always use it
<varunendra> daftykins, all current Linux and windows versions support it. Probably onle Macs don't
<shadow98> dang universal usb installer did not work either
<daftykins> varunendra: i know that, but... ugh nevermind. help the helpee :P
<shadow98> it boots to syslinux 4.07 edd 2013......and stops
<varunendra> shadow98, did you try the inbuilt Startup Disk Creator?
<cGull> Can i perhaps manually format it to exFAT, mount the ISO in a program and manually copy/paste the Ubuntu ISO content over to the USB stick? Will that work?
<shadow98> not yet
<daftykins> cGull: no.
<cGull> or find a iso burner that supports another file system.
<cGull> ah ok
<varunendra> cGull, you can simply create a small FAT partition for the live system, then you can either place the casper-rw file on the larger partition (exFAT) or create a whole partition named "casper-rw" for persistence
<cGull> varunendra: thanks, i'll look into that right now! I'm not very comfortable with linux yet but i'm learning ^^
<varunendra> oh, cGull I never tried putting casper-rw file on a separate partition myself (I prefer a separate partition itself), so can't say if it'll work
<varunendra> cGull, do you have gparted installed?
<varunendra> it is already available on the live media
<cGull> varunendra: nope, never heard of it, i'm looking at win7 partition manager right now
<varunendra> whatever does the job :)
<cGull> thanks guys, this give me just enough hope to keep going
<krish> hai guys
<krish> what are you all doing
<varunendra> cGull, I don't think it is difficult, although some flash drive model/brands themselves can be a challange sometimes.
<cGull> if it was that my usb stick was too large and that has caused the weird problems, that's so silly i'll laugh if i can fix it :)
<varunendra> cGull, you can have one FAT partition of the size of "Live CD/DVD + persistent space", and rest whatever you want. Or you can have the FAT partition only large enough to hold the live CD's contents, then a partition for persistence (as large as you wish), and rest a third partition for normal data sharing. This always works for me.
<cGull> varunendra: cool, i'm also looking into gparted now
<varunendra> cGull, that will have the advantage of being able to create linux partition (if you decide to create a separate "casper-rw" partition for persistence) :)
<cGull> varunendra: nice, i'm not sure how i'd do all this but it's a good first step
<aaas> so in ubuntu gui file manager, if I mount a samba share through the gui, is there a mountpoint on the filesystem that I can access from a terminal or other programs?  It's not in /media or /mnt
<intrader> Anyone, on Ubuntu 12.04 on a Lenovo T61p with nvidia driver version '319 updates', after searching for this problem for years, it appears to me that the system is overheating due to the GPU; after fresh boot and just this hexChat page, the GPU temperature is 80C; if I add a flash video I see temperature in upper 90s, with eventual shutdown. The overheating problem appeared when I installed 10.04 with unity. Prior to that I seldom ha
<intrader> d overheating. On WIndows XP with same load, no overheating with same flash video.what is going on?
<varunendra> cGull, it is not much different than 'formatting' the drive for making it live bootable. The additional steps of creating two other partitions take less than 20 seconds on gparted.
<SchrodingersScat> cGull: has this been pasted? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mike-irssi> intrader: fan speed?
<cGull> SchrodingersScat: no, thanks, that looks like a lot of info, i'm using win7 right now and much of that seems to be linux oriented but i'll read up on it, thank you
<mike-irssi> aaas: idk about samba but if i wanted to find where something is mount--type mount
<intrader> mike-irssi, 3077rpm - and yes, the search included opening the laptop to find the fan frozen with dust and the indicator still showing high rpms. Fan is active
<mike-irssi> intrader: i would increase the fan speed in nvidia settings--if possible
<intrader> mike-irssi, how do I set the fan speed?. When the GPU goes into the 90s Celsius the speed goes up to 3200
<mike-irssi> nvidia-settings
<intrader> mike-irssi, the 317 driver and setting coretemp in /etc/modules allowed me to see the GPU temperature in psensor
<mike-irssi> you need gpu fan speed not cpu
<Guest70176> I installed ubuntu 12.04.3 server in a virtual machine, but I do no not have a login for some reason.  I have this in the terminal:  fsck from util-linux 2.20.1  /dev/vda1: clean, and then number of files and blocks.  How can I login, so that I can install app that works only on ubuntu 12.04?
<chars6> hello
<prx> Hey, sometimes i am getting weird graphic errors, its becoming rediculous.. for example, clicking on the "start" button does not pop up the search bar or anything... any ideas why is this happeneing?
<chars6> I set up unattended-upgrades on an AWS ubuntu image yesterday
<prx> I know a reboot would fix it, but thats really not fun
<chars6> I thought it was only going to do security updates, but it did eveything
<onetinsoldier> prx: i would suggest using another window manager for a while and see if you have the same issue. perhaps it's a 'compositing' issue
<chars6> the only uncommented line in 50unattended-upgrades is the one that says security
<chars6> i'm not sure what i did wrong
<prx> onetinsoldier, whats another window manager?
<onetinsoldier> prx: there's quite a few to choose from
<prx> onetinsoldier, where can i view a list of them ? :)
<onetinsoldier> prx: xfce, IceWM, Afterstep, WindowMaker, enlightenment, openbox, MotifWM(mwm), etc.
<scarrs> greetz
<varunendra> Guest70176, is that (util-linux 2.20.1  /dev/vda1: clean, and then number of files and blocks) what you get when you try to boot the VM? Can you get to grub boot menu to try booting in 'singularity' mode?
<onetinsoldier> prx: you ever use aptitude? you could probably use synaptic as well, to view the 'category'
<scarrs> running ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS on my vps and am trying to start ioquake3ded but cannot find the executable... I need a quick help please
<intrader> mike-irssi: shows graphically what the temp is, but no control over fan speed. is there somewhere in ubuntu some setter??
<onetinsoldier> prx: and really, i don't know what the problem is for certain. you might take a look at your logs. like Xorg.log, kern.log, dmesg. see if there's anything in the logs giving a hint. might not find anything there tho. hard to say
<nohboard> hello
<mike-irssi> intrader: nvclock
<xubz> I'm on live USB of Ubuntu 12.04.1 right now
<Swob> i used to be able to get WHOIS information for domains by typing whois ______ at a terminal
<Guest8842> Is nvclock stable?
<Swob> is it still possible to do that, or does it have to be done through a web browser?
<nohboard> given that i had ubuntu with win in dual boot and th i removed ubuntu to enlarge its partitions within win then reinstall it again:
<xubz> It says there's not space left
<xubz> *no
<prx> onetinsoldier, i wouldn't mind changing my window manager, but i would like to see them before installing... and under the software manager i cant seem to find it
<nohboard> i can't boot anymore to win,will installing ubuntu again revive the MBR?
<nohboard> *win7*
<anathem> Swob: apt-get install whois
<xubz> When I try to access the persistent virtual partition, it gives me this error - "Could not find /cow"
<nohboard> and nor i can make it with ubuntu that i removed its partitions
<onetinsoldier> prx: i thought there'd be a window manager category, but nope
<xubz> I had to delete Thunderbird to free up space, lol
<onetinsoldier> prx: no such category that i see in synaptic or aptitude
<onetinsoldier> just search on the names i typed in earlier
<Beldar> nohboard, do you have a recovery or install disc/usb for windows 7?
<onetinsoldier> xfce, IceWM, Afterstep, WindowMaker, enlightenment, openbox, Motif, fluxbox
<Swob> i want to be able to use the built-in whois command from a terminal window
<Swob> when i try to do that it says
<Swob> getaddrinfo(whois.crsnic.net): Name or service not known
<nohboard> Beldar:i have another pc ,but the usb ports are not working,so even transfering the win7 iso from the 1st pc that has the issue isn't useful
<onetinsoldier> prx: KDE is another window manager
<Beldar> nohboard, So what is the end goal?
<nohboard> thus i can't even make a win7 install cd in a usb flash disk
<Swob> did they take down the free 'whois' interfasce?
<nohboard> Beldar:i was wondering whether reinstalling ubuntu in the 1st pc will revive the win7 MBR,
<onetinsoldier> prx: some of these window managers have the 'option' to enable/disable the compositing feature. i think, if you install ccsm it has the option to disable compositing in 'compiz', which is like the default window manager
<MonkeyDust> Swob  leave out the . behind whois
<nohboard> that is lost due to the old ubuntu removal
<nohboard> i hope that i'm making myself clear
<Beldar> nohboard, You had ubuntu, was windows then booting from the grub menu?
<Swob> hmm? sorry i dont understand
<nohboard> Beldar:yes,next to ubuntu in the grub menu
<Swob> i want to type e.g. "whois google.com" and get the domain registration info
<Swob> i used to be able to do that direectly through a terminal
<Swob> now i can only get it to work through a web browser
<Swob> i've only recently reinstalled Linux after being away from it for a few years
<Beldar> nohboard, reinstall ubuntu in the small enough space with a manual install then boot w7 and resize it.
<MonkeyDust> Swob  try whois crsnic.net
<Swob> yeah it gives me an error message
<Swob> getaddrinfo(whois.crsnic.net): Name or service not known
<MonkeyDust> Swob  without that first .
<xubz> I just have ~15 MB space left that the system can use
<nohboard> Beldar:the thing is a sorted my data and left a 55 gb of free space to ubuntu,where it will be installed with win7
<nootilus> Hello the wolrd! Can someone tells me how to remove a bad ppa from my list?
<nohboard> *thing is that I sorted*
<xubz> nootilus
<onetinsoldier> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Beldar> nohboard, I can't understand that, was the ubuntu installed from windows before?
<nootilus> I tried sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa ane ppa-purge but none worked
<Swob> what would i type to do a whois command then?
<xubz> I had the same issue, I fixed it and I can't recall how
<cGull> So varunendra, i've tried to partition my USB stick just under 4GB and format it to FAT32, I've installed the iso with a small 1GB persistent part and booted the system. Seemed to work perfectly! Then i create a few folders and reboot a few times. Now it's stuck with my usuall problem of "EXT2-fs (loop1):" error and everythings back to being bad. I
<cGull>  wonder if my USB stick is damaged, it's brand new and only been used for this, got it on friday. Dang
<xubz> It had something to do with deleting the old entries
<MonkeyDust> Swob  whois.blah gives an error, so try whois blah <-- with the dot
<MonkeyDust> Swob  whois.blah gives an error, so try whois blah <-- without the dot
<nohboard> Beldar:115 gb for win7 system/120 gb for a NTFS primary partition/and 55 gb for ubuntu (planning to install it there)
<intrader> mike-irssi: that application allows me to tell it to control the fan speed. It already does. nvclock is unstable: seg fault on `nvclock -s`
<nohboard> that's my HDD status
<Swob> no, I mean I want to be able to use the whois command to look up domain information
<prx> onetinsoldier, thanks i'll check it out
<Swob> I used to be able to do that from a terminal
<kkoli> difference between primary and logical partation.
<Swob> now it just gives an error message
<Swob> like I could do "whois google.com"
<onetinsoldier> prx: okay, good luck
<Swob> and it would spit out a few lines of info
<mike-irssi> intrader: the only thing i can think of is that the speed of the fan isn't kicking on soon enough
<Swob> only because it helps me keep track of domains that are about to expire
<nootilus> I accidently copied the https address of a ppa and pasted it in the command line. now I have it listed in my ppas but it doesn’t allow me to remove it :(
<SchrodingersScat> Swob: have you tried another whois server?  whois -h whois.iana.org 91.189.94.156 for example, maybe that one is just fubar for you at the moment
<Swob> no
<onetinsoldier> !info ppa-purge | nootilus
<ubottu> nootilus: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nootilus> hese’s what ppa-purge returns:
<Swob> Im looking at a terminal window
<Swob> there's no list of servers
<nootilus> PPA to be removed: https://launchpad.net/~daniel.pavel/+archive solaar
<nootilus> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:
<nootilus> https://launchpad.net/~daniel.pavel/+archive solaar
<lickalott> gents, can anyone offer a good backup/imaging solution for Ubuntu?  I've played with FSarchiver (didn't like it) and clonezilla, but clonezilla is a little more intrusive than I wanted.  i'm looking for a linux equivalent to Acronis
<Swob> but i'll try copying that
<intrader> mike-irssi: nvvlock seg faults on all tried options
<onetinsoldier> nootilus: i've never used ppa-purge. just thought the info might be helpful
<Swob> ok yeah it says the same message
<Swob> getaddrinfo(whois.iana.org): Name or service not known
<nootilus> thanks onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> yw
<mike-irssi> intrader: nvflash?
<nootilus> onetinsoldier, actually that seems the best solution but I’m not able to use it
<Swob> i think its just a bad internet connectiion
<Beldar> nohboard, I'm not really able to understand you still, whathe thing is a sorted my data and left a 55 gb of free space to ubuntu,where it will be installed with win7" meant does "
<kkoli> hello i need help.
<Swob> i'lll look at it late. thanks
<Swob> because no other wbsites are loading either
<Swob> i should have checked that first
<onetinsoldier> roger that nootilus. i would think the same. that it would have been the easiest solution
<Beldar> nohboard, Sorry your description is hard to understand.
<nohboard> Beldar:it's ok, never mind, i'll make  a usb installation for win7 within the live ubuntu then boot it in the pc and resort the lost MBR
<nohboard> doesn't that look ok?
<nootilus> maybe I’ll have to edit my ppa list manually :(
<nulik> Who can I speak to that releases the Ubuntu files for download?
<onetinsoldier> maybe
<nohboard> e.g YUMI for linux
<Anuska> hi, how i verify if driver for ati video are installed on my ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> nulik: not sure. maybe try #ubuntu-dev channel?
<nulik> onetinsoldier: thanks
<nohboard> Beldar:sorry,i feel that i'm not writing my words clearly,anyway i think that i got it now
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: i might be able to help with that
<mike-irssi> nohboard: if you have windows cd you can fixmbr from bootrec.exe
<Beldar> nohboard, making a bootable usb of the windows iso in ubuntu us fairly easy ask me any questions if needed.
<onetinsoldier> nulik: sure, you're welcome
<mike-irssi> if that's all u want
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: have you installed the fglrx driver, or?
 * nohboard goes back to his laptop
<Anuska> i install fglrx
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: i have a phone call.. hang
<glitsj16> nootilus: what command did you use to try the ppa-purge exactly?
<nootilus> glitsj16, sudo ppa-purge ppa:https://launchpad.net/~daniel.pavel/+archive/solaar
<glitsj16> nootilus: try sudo ppa-purge ppa:daniel.pavel/solaar
<nootilus> glitsj16, problem is, I have both of them: the working one and the faulty one
<Beldar> mike-irssi, If you look at the the posts on that my first question  was if they had a windows boot media.
<nootilus> glitsj16, this one is working: http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniel.pavel/solaar/ubuntu
<nootilus> glitsj16, this one is wrong and I can’t remove it: https://launchpad.net/~daniel.pavel/+archive/solaar
<glitsj16> nootilus: that command didn't work? it should remove that last one, you just need the correct syntax for the ppa-purge command
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: ok, back. had a phone call
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: have you installed the fglrx driver, or is this about the built-in ati driver?
<Anuska> i install fglrx
<Guest70176> varunendra, I am going to reboot and see if I can chose different mode
<nootilus> glitsj16, it’s still working…
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: okay. after installing it you need to do the following command, and then reboot, if you haven't already done so  -->  sudo aticonfig --initial
<nootilus> glitsj16, finished… checking…
<Anuska> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Guest70176> varunendra, I got login this time
<this> Hi there. I have installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS and have a few issues. Can I get help here?
<nootilus> glitsj16, now in my ppas list, the good ppa is unchecked but the faulty one is still hese, checked and still unremovable :(
<imghost> this, yes
<viyyer> can anyone suggest a resource for installing ubuntu apple laptops . especially the GPT issues
<glitsj16> nootilus: do you want both of them removed?
<Axz> Howdy people. trying to get bumblebee working on Ubuntu 13.10 but getting these error's http://pastebin.com/KrnUhxTF
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: what is the output from the following command?  -->  lspci | grep ATI
<Anuska> 40:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV516 [Radeon X1600/X1650 Series]
<Axz> Anyone here has Geforce  GPU on the laptop that could help me out
<xubz> "Could not find /cow" - Any help?
<Anuska> 40:00.1 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV516 [Radeon X1600/X1650 Series] (Secondary)
<this> Ok here I go: I don't like the resizing: If I resize a window is get's resized on all four edges, not only the edges I grab. Can I change this?
<kostkon> this, weird
<nootilus> glitsj16, if it solves all, yes that could do it… I could just put the good one afterward
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: i don't know what's wrong with "aticonfig --initial" then. makes me wonder if the flgrx driver supports that card
<pentester> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.2-linux trying to install the driver from this page. installer says repos not satisfied
<Anuska> onetinsoldier, and what i do ?
<imghost> this, grab slowly
<imghost> this, hold and then grab
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: yeah, that's what i'm saying. i don't know. you could see if someone else in here can help by putting out a message in the channel describing the problem
<intrader> mike-irssi: nvflash seems to be very dangerous
<glitsj16> nootilus: okay, i'd suggest running a sudo apt-get remove <package-names> to remove everything that PPA contains first, after that we'll remove the confusing .list files , take step 1 first if you please
<this> Well I changed resize mode from "rectangle" to "normal": That seems to do the trick.
<Anuska> Hi, i try to config my Ati driver and give me : aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<xubz> See ya all in a little while after rebooting
<xubz> Thanks
<Beldar> pentester, I was using that intel app as well and had it do the same, I could not find any fix.
<imghost> this, ok, u can also press alt and middle button on the mouse :)
<Anuska> onetinsoldier, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540387
<pentester> beldar: what a bummer
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: okay
<Beldar> pentester, Is the computer fine though?
<intrader> glitsj16: you are back - I am after the gpu overheating problem - seems that activating the driver made things worse. What does it do without the driver?
<imghost> Anuska, whats your issue?
<nulik> Has anyone here downloaded 12.04 within the last week and had problems?
<Anuska> Hi, i try to config my Ati driver and give me : aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<this> Another issue: I installed tor-browser with apt-get. But when I start torbrowser I get the error: [Warning] /usr/bin/tor-browser/Data/Tor is not owned by this user (this, 1000) but by root (0). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?
<pentester> Beldar: I cannot access some menus in dota2
<glitsj16> intrader: hi again, without the nvidia driver your machine uses the open-source nouveau driver, no clue what impact that will have on your issue
<nootilus> glitsj16, I manually edited /etc/apt/sources.list and removed the faulty ppa line
<Axz> I have bumblebee installed got his error : [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<Sir_Leto> Calinou: Are you there? Audio works perfectly now, except for audio from chrome
<glitsj16> nootilus: so all good again?
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: it looks like your card is an old AGP type of video card. i don't know how to help with that when it comes to the fglrx driver. you might just want to use the built-in open source video driver like it says  in that thread
<imghost> Anuska,before installing did you check whether your graphics card is supported for swicthing or not?
<Anuska> imghost no :(
<nootilus> glitsj16, it semms to be fine now. I’m waiting for the end of the apt-get update & upgrade to be sure, but already my packages are updating which they couldn’t previouly
<Anuska> imghost, no know :(
<glitsj16> nootilus: sound okay then
<intrader> glitsj16: i will deselect the 317 driver and reboot - let you know and thanks again
<lickalott> okay then
<glitsj16> intrader: yes, try and compare what nouveau driver does
<intrader> glitsj16: i hope I don't loose the GPU temperature display
<imghost> Anuska, why?, did you do it urself or somebody told you to install fglrx?
<glitsj16> intrader: not sure about that, i don't know if nouveau offers that
<Anuska> imghost, i read on forum ubuntu
<imghost> Anuska, paste the output of lspci | grep VGA
<Anuska> imghost 40:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV516 [Radeon X1600/X1650 Series]
<syzo> 4th gen i7 laptop w/ integrated "HD 4400" graphics, 8gb ram - can play youtube videos fine, play tf2 decently well, but can't play hdd-saved videos of seemingly any resolution without locking up the entire computer - any thoughts? Running xubuntu 13.10.
<intrader> glitsj16: is the nouveau driver installed by default?
<this> imghost: Thanks. Windows resizing works not as expected.
<Miron> rude
<glitsj16> intrader: yes, if you sudo apt-get purge nvidia-... it should fall back to that after a reboot
<imghost> Anuska, now go to http://support.amd.com/en-us/download and first see for the support of your graphics card, if your graphics cards is supported officialy from amd then only i will advise you to install fglrx
<imghost> Anuska, otherwise use open source
<Anuska> let me see
<intrader> glitsj16: can I not simply deselect it from the additional drivers window?
<Anuska> imghost, http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy1&os=Linux%20x86_6
<glitsj16> intrader: that might work, i find the additional drivers tool to be rather buggy, at least it is on my machine so i rarely see it
<Anuska> imghost, http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<nootilus> glitsj16, I don’t know what the ppa-purge could have done, but it looks like my computer didn’t have udpates for ages :) It takes hours …
<glitsj16> intrader: or use software center to remove nvidia, whatever you're familiar with
<intrader> glitsj16: rebooting - how do I determine if nouveau is active?
<Anuska> imghost, brb tel, 10min :*
<onetinsoldier> Anuska: before you try installing that, if you're going to, you will want to remove/purge the current fglrx driver and reboot
<imghost> Anuska, i did not ask you to provide me download link ok, and fyi your graphics is not supported
<glitsj16> nootilus: seems like it always blocked your 'sudo apt-get update' .. nice you have that solved
<glitsj16> nootilus: probably several new kernels
<nootilus> glitsj16, I wait a bit before claiming it’s solved :) anyway thi faulty ppa blocked my updates only since a couple of day, maybe a week
<glitsj16> nootilus: sure, let it update and use your regular apps to see if everything is back to normal
<nootilus> glitsj16, update finished, everything went smooth, and the ugly faulty ppa is no more in the ppa list… whoohow! Problem: solved :)
<Madkiss> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a brand new macbook pro. I used the amd64+ppc image.
<nootilus> glitsj16, many thanks for your help
<Madkiss> I got an error message telling me that grub could not be installed
<this> I installed tor-browser with sudo apt-get. But when I start tor-browser I get the error: [Warning] /usr/bin/tor-browser/Data/Tor is not owned by this user (this, 1000) but by root (0). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user? Can anyone help?
<Madkiss> google shows tons of documents, but no working ones
<glitsj16> nootilus: very welcome, enjoy :)
<[Gentoo]> this: does it work?
<Madkiss> could somebody point me to a working document? :)
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: does it have a PPC CPU?
<nootilus> glitsj16, bye, thanks again!
<[Gentoo]> this: if it does, sounds like just a warning
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: what?
<glitsj16> intrader: wb, booted okay?
<[Gentoo]> this: as tor is supposed to be run as tor user or sometimes root when as a system daemon
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: does the mac you have use a PPC CPU?
<[Gentoo]> this: but the browser bundle is all in one
<this> Gentoo: It does not work.
<[Gentoo]> this: you could just install tor, then config firefox for it
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: well. there never was a macbook with a ppc, so no. it's two weeks old; it's a MacBook Pro 11,3.
<[Gentoo]> this: try to fully remove the package, and all traces of it and reinstall
<this> Gentoo: I know. But that is a little too complicated for me. I preferred tor-browser therefore.
<[Gentoo]> this: is it in official repo?
<intrader> glitsj16: back- how do I determine whether nouveau is running? Without the nvidia driver I lost the GPU temperature - fan is slower
<[Gentoo]> this: do you use firefox as an ordinary browser?
<[Gentoo]> other than for tor
<this> I did apt-remove purge and reinstalled it. I think it was not the official repo. I had to apt-something wit ppa(?) before installing it.
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<[Gentoo]> sounds like possibly a dodgy package
<glitsj16> intrader: lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' | grep VGA -A 1 should show you the present driver in use .. and try the 'sensors' command to see if nouveau shows you gpu temp
<this> Gentoo: I use firefox. But would like to have a tor-browser for some things.
<[Gentoo]> this: download it from tor website
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: then why are you using the PPC ISO when it has an Intel CPU?
<[Gentoo]> this: you can run it without installing anything
<[Gentoo]> then you wont have to bother with stupid ppas
<ra1d3n> can anyone tell me why is have connections with 92.46.14.215.megaline.telecom.kz ? is it a virus?
<this> Gentoo: You mean the whole tor-browser bundle?
<Guest8842> I know this is Ubuntu but I have to say SteamOS not bad at all
<[Gentoo]> this: yes
<[Gentoo]> this: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#downloads
<intrader> glitsj16: it looks like `lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' | grep VGA -A` requires an option
<[Gentoo]> Guest8842: yeah i wanted to try it but not yet supporting bios
<ra1d3n> can anyone tell me why I have connection with 92.46.14.215.megaline.telecom.kz ? is it a virus?
<Guest8842> Yes at the moment its EFI job
<Anuska> onetinsoldier, imghost i m back :*
<ActionParsnip> !av | ra1d3n  this isnt Windows
<ubottu> ra1d3n  this isnt Windows: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<glitsj16> intrader: what does it say exactly? use a paste website of your choice to give us the output here (or use pastebinit)
<intrader> glitsj16: it looks like `lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' ` works to display nouveau as a module
<Anuska> imghost, onetinsoldier, i read about this x1600 ... and support full
<[Gentoo]> ra1d3n: you will notice, you'll get a lot of connecitons
<[Gentoo]> lol
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: if Macbook has never used PPC, why are you using the PPC ISO?
<glitsj16> intrader: cool, now what does the 'sensors' command output?
<[Gentoo]> ra1d3n: what port?
<[Gentoo]> check that
<ra1d3n> I had like 100 connections
<this> Gentoo: I did use the stand-allone tor-browser bundle before on ubuntu 10.04. But now in 12.04 I can't get the launching-script to be in the dock (that thing on the left, with the apps in it). That's why I installed the tor-browser with apt-get. Embarassing, isn't it...
<Anuska> imghost, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<[Gentoo]> this: no idea about dock
<intrader> glitsj16: it also shows '01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84GLM [Quadro FX 570M] (rev a1)'
<ActionParsnip> This: why use tor-browser, its Firefox which is in a default install.
<ra1d3n> port 50883
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: he dont wana config tor for it
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: tor-browser also comes with all the stuff like torbutton and some about:config tweaks
<[Gentoo]> for privacy
<glitsj16> intrader: that's just the info lspci shows you on what graphics card your system has, if the nouveau driver is in use your fine
<[Gentoo]> all of which you can do yourself but..
<this> Gentoo: That selection bar on the left of the screen, where the apps can be launched. Don't know how it's called.
<[Gentoo]> this: yeah im not sure how you add a custom launcher to that
<[Gentoo]> maybe make a desktop file
<ra1d3n> Gentoo: port 50883
<intrader> glitsj16: thanks - nouveau is active. I must leave for an errand.
<[Gentoo]> ra1d3n: ok
<[Gentoo]> ra1d3n: and why are you bothered about this
<[Gentoo]> do you have something listening on there
<ra1d3n> Gentoo: cause I dont trust them :P
<glitsj16> intrader: no problem, i'd suggest you try to keep an eye on gpu temp by running 'sensors' command if psensors doesn't show that, see ya later
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: i like hearing why people use it. Some people think its a security measure. Very funny
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: lol yeah
<imghost> lol
<[Gentoo]> for banking lol
<imghost> please help me to reduce my fan noise please anybody?? i have tried everything, and still no success
<[Gentoo]> imghost: what fan
<imghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6579813/
<ra1d3n> but I head that programs connecting to ports like 50000 - 51000 are not often used ports and could indicate to trojan or somekind
<ActionParsnip> Imghost: have you tried a lighter session, like LXDE etc.
<[Gentoo]> ra1d3n: youre being paranoid
<imghost> ActionParsnip, yes
<[Gentoo]> ra1d3n: if you had ssh listening on there id be concerned
<ActionParsnip> ra1d3n: could use iptables and block the IPs
<this> ActionParsnip: I use tor cause I don't trust my ISP. I don't like if the see my connections plain.
<ra1d3n> thanks alot will do
<imghost> ActionParsnip, its just pwm-capable sensors are not available for any hp laptops
<ActionParsnip> This: its still seen once it leaves tor
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: yeah but they cant see where from still
<[Gentoo]> but the data can be seen
<[Gentoo]> on the exit
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: dont you think cyber criminals and paedophiles use tor. It can all be tracked some way to stop that stuff or nobody would be caught
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: people running exit nodes get caught
<[Gentoo]> ive not heard of someone on the middle getting done
<[Gentoo]> thats why no one runs exits
<[Gentoo]> because theyre usually innocent people trying to help tor network, and get police at their door
<[Gentoo]> because of other people doing stuff
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: someone has to do it, or tor wouldnt work
<this> Who cares about the exitnode. It's my ISP that loggs all my connections, which I dislike.
<Richhh> most CPU-efficient mainstream browser for an old 2GHz Celeron PC running ubuntu? presumably some old version of Opera. asking because my CPU just overheated running Firefox
<[Gentoo]> yeah im just saying, its the exit node operators that get all the abuse
<ActionParsnip> This: why do you dislike it?
<Anuska> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:3.8.0-34-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro :(( when i want to install video ati driver
<[Gentoo]> this: but if your isp is that bad cant you change it
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<this> Its the cheapest and I get symmetrical bandwith ;)
<dougl> you serious... americans don't have smarties or aero bars?
<this> Besides, I don't trust any ISP.
<[Gentoo]> i trust mine
<ActionParsnip> This: why not?
<[Gentoo]> but i dont do anything dodgy
<[Gentoo]> not saying you do
<[Gentoo]> but why else would you be scared
<[Gentoo]> especially in this day where everything seems to track everything
<imghost> i think tor encrypt, reencrypt orginal data many times
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: if you press CTRL+ALT+T you can run the command there
<[Gentoo]> imghost: it does, which is why its the exit that gets the attention
<ActionParsnip> dougl: love smarties :-)
<SchrodingersScat> imghost: yes, internally, but when it leaves an exit node, if you didn't take precautions like ssl then they can read it.
<imghost> and then virual routes??
<[Gentoo]> basically you are pretty anonymous with tor
<imghost> but how can we scan the trafics?
<[Gentoo]> probably better off googling how tor works
<imghost> how can we we find the exits node?if original data comes from virtual paths
<imghost> genial, sure will do now its intresting
<SchrodingersScat> [Gentoo]: and have you seen this? https://blog.torproject.org/blog/five-years-exit-node-operator
<[Gentoo]> yes
<ActionParsnip> This: are you from Switzerland?
<[Gentoo]> SchrodingersScat: thats different from someone using tor as a client
<this> Our ISPs log and save all my connections for 6 months. I just dislike that. That is why I use tor. Nothing more nothing less.
<this> Switzerland, yes
<[Gentoo]> this: its none of our business why you use it..
<mourtus_> hello
<this> ActionParsnip: Not using tor now.
<SchrodingersScat> [Gentoo]: but you were saying something about no one should run exit nodes
<ActionParsnip> This: just checking
<[Gentoo]> SchrodingersScat: no, no one wants to because of the abuse
<mourtus_> i am loking for help
<[Gentoo]> SchrodingersScat: of course you can sort of limit with ips / ports for exits
<ActionParsnip> This: you still havent said why you dislike it...
<[Gentoo]> if you run one
<mourtus_> i have a proplme whit my keyboard
<ActionParsnip> mourtus_: wassup
<[Gentoo]> SchrodingersScat: i block them all and just run as a relay
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: you there?
<glitsj16> Richhh: try midori or netsurf-gtk
<mourtus_> mourtus_: wassup what this mean
<[Gentoo]> mourtus_: this is the english channel,
<ActionParsnip> mourtus_: what's up? What is up? What is the issue?
<mourtus_> ok sorry
<mourtus_> some key on the keyboard don't work and i want to changet into an other
<[Gentoo]> the keymap?
<[Gentoo]> or is it broken hardware
<mourtus_> yes it is broken
<ActionParsnip> mourtus_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<mourtus_> about 3 keys
<this> ActionParsnip: Cause it's no ones buissnes which websites I visit. Just like it's no ones business where I walk or buy my food.
<mourtus_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> This: so, paranoia then.
<imghost> this, are sure using tor is completely safe?
<ActionParsnip> This: you been accessing the web long?
<onetinsoldier> this: i know what you mean. is it me that's paranoid? or the government's NSA?
<this> I already used the net when only univierities and porn where online. So yes, I'm using it for a long time now
<onetinsoldier> where's my bailout?
<Richhh> thanks glitsj16
<ActionParsnip> This: so there wil have been a long time you didnt use tor, right?
<MonkeyDust> this  the moment you pay with your card, people know where and what you have been buying
<imghost> this,but i think by observing your traffic one cand find you
<MonkeyDust> this  Facebook even has your GPS data
<imghost> can
<this> ActionParsnip: True. But at that time, the ISP dind not log all my connections. Nowadays they do it 'cause the are forcerd to by gouvernment. Times have changed.
<glitsj16> Richhh: just test those i'd say, you might loose some functionality compared to firefox if you had add-ons running in that, but if it overheats i don't think you've got many options .. or go really overboard and look into using a terminal browser, goodluck
<this> I' dont use Facebook, I use only cash.
<this> Paranoid I say.
<[Gentoo]> imghost: no, with tor you have to be extra careful with stuff like filling out forms, you dont want to do anything with personal info through tor
<ActionParsnip> This: they did, and do. Its to observe criminal actibity
<onetinsoldier> this: you sound like me.. cash
<[Gentoo]> imghost: it doesnt protect you from that
<Anuska> :((((
<[Gentoo]> facebook is ridiculous for privacy
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: ahhh, so the government's banks got bailed out... and that' not criminal? hahaha
<MonkeyDust> this  anything digital you do, leaves traces somewhere, that includes your cell phone
<imghost> gentoo, yes :)
<this> Don't have a cell phone either. I'm a dinosaur lol!
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: no idea of any bailouts personally
<[Gentoo]> i read today that facebook logs (although only metadata) messages even partially typed and not sent, i dont use facebook because i never know what policies will change and i dont want my life being recorded
<xubz> Hello
<xubz> Just 12.3 MB left for OS usage
<[Gentoo]> xubz: thats no good
<MonkeyDust> [Gentoo]  yes, copied from a buffer, before you even press enter
<xubz> Please help in mounting  "/cow" successfully :/
<[Gentoo]> xubz: what is it
<imghost> is it possible to trace a call that comes from a blocked caller id?
<ActionParsnip> This: in short. There are lots of wrblogs right from when you started using the web but you used it uncloaked, you didnt die and nothing bad happened. Why the change?
<ActionParsnip> imghost: yes, the connection is still logged
<xubz> I'm on a Ubuntu Live OS using usb and persistent storage
<this> ActionParsnip: Why the change? Times change.
<xubz> Ubuntu is not accepting the "casper -rw" partition as valid
<mourtus_> i want to know the information about a key in xev fonction but the key dont work at all there another way
<imghost> ActionParsnip, can you tell how can i see it?yesterday i got missed call from my own number
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: you might want to find out what a Central Banking is about, and Quantitative Easing(QE) with the world's "reserve currency", but enough  of off-topic for now. we can take it to the off-topic channel if you would like
<xubz> Whenever I try to browse the persistent partition, it show me the error - "Could not find "/cow""
<[Gentoo]> xubz: sounds like you need a bigger drive
<[Gentoo]> i knowi m stating the obvious
<xubz> How big?
 * Anuska :(((((
<ActionParsnip> imghost: its only accessible by the caller or the feds
<[Gentoo]> xubz: how big is your usb?
<xubz> The persistent partition is 512 MB big
<Anuska> hi, i try to install video card ( ati ) on my ubuntu 12.4 and not work :((
<[Gentoo]> xubz: thats tiny
<xubz> The USB is 8 GB
<[Gentoo]> xubz: well youd want at least couple of gb to be safe running
<[Gentoo]> if you only have 12mb left
<imghost> ActionParsnip, ok :)
<ActionParsnip> This: you are fighting nothing. Im fairly sure you arent even sure what you are afraid of :-)
<xubz> How to make a runtime partition?
<[Gentoo]> xubz: do you have a hard disk in your pc?
<mourtus_> i need know the information about a key in xev fonction but the key dont work at all there another way
<xubz> Or how to edit that partition to utilize the remaining free space on the USB drive?
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: removing old kernels helps free space if that is the issue
<xubz> Yes, I have a HDD
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: oh, i think he knows
<xubz> Two partitions, one has Windows 8, the other is for Sotrage purposes
<[Gentoo]> xubz: you'd probably be better of dual booting if its of a decent size and you run another oS
<xubz> *Storage
<[Gentoo]> xubz: or youll be fighting for free space with that USB forever
<xubz> I can only afford a LIVE OS
<xubz> Right now
<ActionParsnip> Xubz: moving /var, /tmp and /home to a platter based storage can help lengthen the flash storages life
<xubz> So, I should move "var", "tmp" and "home" directories to my Storage drive?
<[Gentoo]> not literally move
<[Gentoo]> or they wont be read
<xubz> Then?
<xubz> Copy?
<[Gentoo]> try fstab mounting them
<[Gentoo]> but
<[Gentoo]> what a mess
<xubz> You'll need to explain me the process
<[Gentoo]> lol
<xubz> lol
<[Gentoo]>  /tmp i wouldnt bother with in normal use thatd take up kilobytes
<[Gentoo]>  /home might take some space
<[Gentoo]> or make tmp a tmpfs in fstab
<this> ActionParsnip: You still didn't get it. Nevermind. Maybe you just have a lesser concept of privacy and freedom than I have.
<xubz> I can spare close to 3 GB on my Storage drive for Ubuntu live
<onetinsoldier> this: can i msg you?
<this> onetinslodier: yes try it. I'll wait and see what happens...
<[Gentoo]> xubz: seriously for any comfortable use you'll need another drive with some actual space on it
<[Gentoo]> or  a different distro
<Anuska> fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1.diff.gz /  fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1.dsc / fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1 _source.changes /  fglrx-installer_8.593.orig.tar.gz i create this fie with sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/source , how i installed on debian or... how i create deb?
<xubz> Here's what I'm gonna do, tell me if it can help me
<ikonia> Anuska: ask in #debian
<[Gentoo]> trying to work around 3gb space for os is so old school
<xubz> I'm gonna recreate a Ubuntu Live USB with a bigger persistent storage
<Anuska> but is ubuntu
<Anuska> sorry :P
<Anuska> .deb
<ikonia> Anuska: you said debian
<imghost> Anuska, first check your graphics cards support switching or not, go and verify it from amd official website
<xubz> Gentoo, Ubuntu is used as a temporary OS by me, so I don't care about many apps on it, just the basics
<krababbel> How is apt-get working when I install a package without doing 'apt-get update' first? Will it install the newer version or the one in my cache?
<Anuska> imghost, :( but support
<Kasidel> hi
<xubz> What are the different format of virtual drives Ubuntu supports?
<LinuxGold_> Kasidel!
<LinuxGold_> <--- IntensorPoet
<[Gentoo]> xubz: what do you mean
<Anuska> imghost, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver RV530/RV560                 Radeon X1600/X1650/X1700
<LinuxGold_> Kasidel: what video card are you using?
<[Gentoo]> xubz: speaking of virtual, cant you run ubuntu in windows 8 under vortualbox?
<[Gentoo]> virtualbox*
<Kasidel> GTX 660 sc
<[Gentoo]> xubz: that would save you a massive pita
<LinuxGold_> kasidel: hold on while I look it up
<Kasidel> LinuxGold: Will do
<sha0_> hi ppl
<imghost> Anuska, you are confused, your graphics card do support open source but did not support proprietary
<sha0_> my unbutu's radeon driver is not working
<sha0_> gnome doesn't display
<Anuska> imghost, :(
<sha0_> since last upgrade
<imghost> Anuska, so purge fglrx and use default radeon
<Anuska> yes i purge
<[Gentoo]> on older cards, i think 4800 and below i think kernel ATI driver is better
<imghost> Anuska, otherwise kernel will not be able to load any one of them
<Anuska> imghost, sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
<Anuska> and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Anuska> ?
<sha0_> i'm not using fglrx
<sha0_> radeontool -> cannot find ctrl region
<sha0_> but the radeon driver is on kernel
<LinuGold> trying to figure out a way to enable GeForce in Ubuntu
<sha0_> the pc is an all-in-one
<dave> oin
<dave> halloo
<ag-mitglied> wnblvbli
<dave> hahahhaha
<dave> OMG
<Kasidel> Linu:Gold Hmm
<ag-mitglied> wer bist
<imghost> Anuska, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils, then go to system settings deatils and select graphic to know the name of your open source drive
<ag-mitglied> deutschland
<Guest75221> hey we are german
<sha0_> do you recommend using aptitude instead of apt-get ?
<Anuska> imghost, i have this installed
<Guest75221> hey germanmusican
<sha0_> i have mesa installed
<LinuGold> kasidel: can you see "System settings"?
<Kasidel> LinuGold: Yes
<LinuGold> I mean "system manager"
<LinuGold> do a search in "additional driver"
<Kasidel> linugold: I dont have system manager. I have system monitor and System settings
<LinuGold> system manager, go down and find "Additional driver"
<Anuska> imghost, in  graphic is: experience fallback , driver  ( nothing at driver )
<Kasidel> linugold: done
<LinuGold> did it list GeForce driver at all?
<Kasidel> Still searching
<imghost> Anuska, whats your issue now?
<sha0_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1".
<sha0_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Anuska> imghost, my drivers for ati radeon 1600/1650
<Kasidel> Linugold: No
<sha0_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Heathrow PRO [Radeon HD 7850M/8850M]
<LinuGold> hmm
<LinuGold> do you see "additional driver" tab on top?
<Kasidel> linugold: it says nothing of GeForce
<sha0_> Linux Orion 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LinuGold> what is listed in that?
<Kasidel> linugold: yes
<Kasidel> erm
<sha0_> what about downgrading ubuntu?
<Kasidel> well under the pulldown, it hasmany options concerning the windows size and location. the window itself has 4 graphics driver options
<Kasidel> It says I have version 304. there are three others
<LinuGold> ok, checking
<Kasidel> post release updates for 304, 319, and post release updates for 319
<LinuGold> anyone: what is the latest release update for Geforce in Ubuntu?  is it 319?
<imghost> Anuska, paste the output of lspci -k
<imghost> sha0_, whats you issue of amd?
<imghost> sha0_, whats your issue of amd?
<Anuska> imghost, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6580160/
<imghost> Anuska, "radeon"is your default and is already installed just purge fglrx and nothing else
<Anuska> imghost, only sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx* ?
<Anuska> and reboot?
<imghost> yes
<Anuska> X start automated?
<FourFire> Hello
<geirha> fglrx* should be quoted to avoid shell expansion
<nashant> Hey guys. Need a little help with apache. For some reason it's not letting me move my web root. If I use /var/www it works fine, if I use /data/www/%site%/public_html it works not. I've replicated the ownerships and permissions, but still no love. Any ideas?
<likylikedat> lol hi
<likylikedat> this channel is still here..
<FourFire> I am trying to follow this tutorial: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14054-a-plain-english-guide-to-setting-up-adb-on-linuxubuntu/ and I'm stuck on step #5
<likylikedat> i used to come here when i wa 14 years old
<FourFire> Im in Ubuntu 12.04
<likylikedat> chatting it up with you old folks
<likylikedat> i remmeber Adran bazhang_ Pricey
<likylikedat> from 5 years ago
<FourFire> and I suspect the design of USC has changed since
<likylikedat> right in this channel
<GetZeeGold> i don't trust anyone over 30, and i'm 50
<FourFire> GetZeeGold: why trust young people?
<likylikedat> lol GetZeeGold i dont trust anyone over 20!!
<GetZeeGold> likylikedat: lol
<likylikedat> old people just want money
<geirha> nashant: All the directories leading up to the public_html directory must be readable and executable for the apache user as well
<likylikedat> it's true
<mourtus_> HELLO ENY ONE CAN HELP ME
<Pricey> likylikedat: This channel is for ubuntu support only.
<GetZeeGold> likylikedat: exactly
<likylikedat> ok i just install ubuntu
<mourtus_> I HAVE A PROPLEM XHIT MY KEY BOARD
<likylikedat> im trying to figure out to use the terminal
<ubuntu> OMG I need help please
<LinuGold> I'm 42 years old
<LinuGold> grr
<FourFire> I wouldn't trust myself even if I knew me quite well and I am not yet 20
<Guest23006> can someone help me, I installed kali linux in a external drive and by mistake I deleted the grub of ubuntu
<Beldar> !ot | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<imghost> !terminal | liklikedat
<ubottu> liklikedat: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest23006> can someone help me, I installed kali linux in a external drive and by mistake I deleted the grub of ubuntu
<GetZeeGold> likylikedat: just an fyi, i'm going back to my normal nick now
<Guest23006> now I cannot boot into ubuntu
<geirha> !grub | Guest23006
<ubottu> Guest23006: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Beldar> Guest23006, Use the bootrepair app.
<FourFire> Beldar how would step #5 of http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14054-a-plain-english-guide-to-setting-up-adb-on-linuxubuntu/ be properly executed using 12.04 LTS version of software center?
<likylikedat> hey man lets not go off topic,  or we'll get banned. like i got banned for going off topic in defocus
<Guest23006> I tried to use the boot repair
<Guest23006> but nothing happens
<Guest23006> I receive some errors
<onetinsoldier> likylikedat: roger that
<DongMaster> Guest, you probably shouldn't be using Kali if you accidentally deleted grub lol...
<Guest23006> like, mount dev/sda1  lookis
<Beldar> Guest23006, You save the bootinfo summary?
<Guest23006> and an error appears with the word lookis
<Guest23006> it appears an error at the end
<Guest23006> I couldnt save it
<Guest23006> if you want I can start the boot repair again
<Guest23006> with your help
<david__> hello everybody! hola a todos!
<onetinsoldier> hello david__
<Beldar> Guest23006, here is the original boootinfo script run it and pastebin the info. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Guest23006> I can still accessing the linux harddrive with this live cd
<Guest23006> what I want to rescue
<Guest23006> is the bookmarks of my firefox and chrome browser
<Guest23006> that is the only thing I need
<Guest23006> if you could help to rescue that I will be more than welcome
<Beldar> Guest23006, You can just grab the .mozilla file and use it again and have the same setup, chrome is probably the same grab the .config folder as well.
<FourFire> Beldar I'm in the (All software (canonical partners)) tab and all there is there is Adobe Reader
<Guest23006> I cant it says
<Guest23006> that I dont have permission
<Beldar> Guest23006, from what?
<Guest23006> to copy the file .mozilla
<Beldar> Guest23006, accessing how?
<Guest23006> like when I try to  cp /"hardrive"/.mozilla
<Beldar> kali, ubuntu live cd?
<Guest23006> I guess is maybe because it is encrypt it
<ucenik> is there some easy way to change mouse cursor in 12.04
<Beldar> Guest23006, ah encrypted, not sure there.
<Guest23006> I am like getting into panic
<Guest23006> no sorry isnot encrypted but
<Guest23006> it says that I do not have permission
<ucenik> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Beldar> Guest23006, So lets use nicks here, and can you answer questions?
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: are you using a command prompt to do this work?
<Guest23006> yes
<Guest23006> look I get this
<Beldar> !who | Guest23006
<ubottu> Guest23006: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest23006> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202013-12-15%2020:44:55.png
<Guest23006> beldar it is not encrypted
<david__> anybody can install skype for ubuntu? I try but the access icon is not in install apli
<Guest23006> beldar here is a picture of what is going on
<Guest23006> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202013-12-15%2020:44:55.png
<bekks> Guest23006: we dont have access to your home folder. upload the picture somewhere.
<DongMaster> omfg lmfao
<Guest23006> can you give me a site to upload the pic ?
<ucenik> tinypic
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: what's the output of? --> ls -ld /"hardrive"/.mozilla
<ucenik> can someone tell me how to change mouse cursor in ubuntu 12.04 and that doesnt involve mastering kernel programming?
<Guest23006> it says
<Anuska> Hi, i put teamviewer to run when i log in , but every time give me: please start the daemon  before running team viewer : teamviewer --daemon start ? how i resole this?
<jhutchins> ucenik: THat's usualy part of the desktop theme.
<Beldar> !language | DongMaster no swearing no acronyms
<ubottu> DongMaster no swearing no acronyms: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bekks> ucenik: changing the mouse pointer has nothing to do with kernel programming. it has something to do with "select a new desktop theme".
<SchrodingersScat> ucenik: you don't have a mouse setting in your settings?
<Guest23006> cp: omitting directory `/media/ubuntu/89ac251e-17c6-4c47-b17b-1ebb03a61149/home/etje/.mozilla'
<Guest23006> that is what it says onetinsoldier
<Guest23006> cp /media/ubuntu/89ac251e-17c6-4c47-b17b-1ebb03a61149/home/etje/.mozilla /home/
<Guest23006> and that is the cp I entered
<ucenik> jhutchins,  Schrodinger`Cat  no i cant find that settings, or how to edit theme in any way
<david__> also for upload image you have http://www.subirimagenes.com/
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: so it's a permissions problem right? because you're in a liveCD?
<Guest23006> yes
<jhutchins> ucenik: Do you know if you're running unity or gnome?
<ucenik> im running unity 2D, as far as i know
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: i'm not an expert, but i would then try to cp it with sudo, then change the owner to your owner, etc.
<Guest23006> how can I do that ?
<nashant> geirha: ah, right
<nashant> good point
<jhutchins> cp doesn't copy recursively by default.
<jhutchins> man cp
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: sudo cp /media/ubuntu/89ac251e-17c6-4c47-b17b-1ebb03a61149/home/etje/.mozilla /home/
<ucenik> bekks, i dotn want to change whole theme just to change to random mouse pointer.
<Guest23006> that is what I have done
<Guest23006> but nothing
<ucenik> jhutchins,  i am in unity 2d
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: nothing? not even an error? then it worked?
<Guest23006> this is the error
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: what jhutchins said... so  sudo cp -R /media/ubuntu/89ac251e-17c6-4c47-b17b-1ebb03a61149/home/etje/.mozilla /home/
<Guest23006> cp: omitting directory `/media/ubuntu/89ac251e-17c6-4c47-b17b-1ebb03a61149/home/etje/.mozilla'
<ucenik> i know older versions had theme and mouse tweaking. gcursour doesnt do anything
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: oh, right, -R recursive add the -R
<Guest23006> what -R stand for ?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: -R, -r, --recursive <--in the man pages 'man cp'
<Guest23006> not I try to open firefox and I get
<Guest23006> your firefox profile cannot be loaded. it may be missing or inaccessible
<ucenik> Guest23006,  what exactly you want to do?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu ~/.mozilla # maybe?
<FourFire> Ok, nevermind, I figured it out for myself
<Guest23006> like I thought you said that I need to copy .mozilla to home and then open firefox so I can export the bookmarks
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: after doing the  recursive copy, you will probably need to change the ownership of the copied .mozilla directory and all the file within itto that of you new/current user
<ucenik> arent your bookmarks stored in folder that you can access from live cd?
<Beldar> Guest23006, You can just use the whole file
<intrader> glitsj16: perhaps running gnome will do it; what do you think/
<Guest23006> yes but how
<SchrodingersScat> i think that's the default user of liveOS anyway...
<Guest23006> I am not an expert
<Guest23006> my bookmarks are stored in the harddrive which I deleted the grub by mistake
<Guest23006> but I can still accesing the files
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: sudo chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) ~/.mozilla # maybe?
<ucenik> you can restore grub
<Beldar> Guest23006, If FF is installed delete the one there and use this folder, if this is to kali it is root I believe so may not be the same is all.
<Guest23006> nothing schrodingerscat
<Guest23006> I receive nothing
<bekks> Guest23006: that command doesnt return anything.
<Guest23006> Im using ubuntu live cd
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: and reopening firefox did nothing?
<Guest23006> not bekks
<Guest23006> yes it is still appearing
<Guest23006> your firefox profile cannot be loaded. it may be missing or inaccessible
<Guest23006> when I try to open it
<onetinsoldier> you closed firefox and reopened it?
<ucenik> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/ Guest23006  and log in into your installation.
<Guest23006> yes sir
<onetinsoldier> after the 'chown' command?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23006: I would check the folder then, see if you can learn anything, like look at the permissions and owner. also check that you didn't accidentally copy a .mozilla folder into your .mozilla folder.
<onetinsoldier> okay
<Guest23006> I checked but nothing
<Loth> hi
<onetinsoldier> Loth: hello
<Loth> How stop like spam? http://nedman.fsdascmcvmqgdjhfserha.info/antvrs/#
<glitsj16> intrader: well, you can try another desktop environment, but i'd go for something less taxing on the GPU, so i'm not sure if gnome-shell would be an improvement .. try xfce or lxde i'd say ... but in general there's something fundamentally off with your gpu, untill you succeed in tracking that down i believe the overheating issue will keep re-appearing
<nashant> Hey guys. Need a little help with apache. For some reason it's not letting me move my web root. If I use /var/www it works fine, if I use /data/www/%site%/public_html it works not. I've replicated the ownerships and permissions, and the full path is executable by the apache user. but still no love. Any ideas?
<bekks> Guest23006: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profiles-where-firefox-stores-user-data
<Guest23006> I receive
<Guest23006> you do not have the permission necessary to view the contents of ".mozilla"
<Guest23006> when I try to open the file I copied
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: what on earth are you talking about?
<Guest23006> I mean I love ubuntu but I am dying slowly here
<Loth> Im in chromium + adblock but he no stop this adv http://nedman.fsdascmcvmqgdjhfserha.info/antvrs/#
<Guest23006> I just need the bookmarks :S
<Loth> why?
<glitsj16> intrader: or try the fallback options from the login manager when you log out, depending on your exact ubuntu version there should be something like unity-2d or named similar
<bekks> Guest23006: then look at the /media/ubuntu/..... location, to find your bookmarks.
<jhutchins> Guest23006: So fix the permissions.
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: I mean http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<ActionParsnip> Guest23006: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.mozilla
<intrader> glitsj16: nouveau must be using it also - I wish it had the sensor for gpu temp
<Guest23006> where it says
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: grab the amd64 ISO and it will work, you dont need the mac bit
<Guest23006> $user $user
<Guest23006> do I change something ?
<Beldar> Loth, use the noscript variation.
<glitsj16> intrader: that last option doesn't need anything newly installed and should show if that changes anything pretty much immediately
<Guest23006> how do I fix the permission ?
<bekks> Guest23006: you replace it with your actual username you are currently using.
<ActionParsnip> Guest23006: run the command as I gave it, it will work
<bekks> ah ok.
<Guest23006> I did
<Guest23006> but nothing happen brother
<glitsj16> intrader: what does the 'sensors' command output? paste that somewhere if you want
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: I just did that, and got to exactly the same place I had been to before
<ActionParsnip> Bekks: no need, $USER is your username of the person running command. Try: echo $USER
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: ls -ld .mozilla    ...what do you get?
<bekks> ActionParsnip: sudo echo $USER would be more interesting :)
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: I get a warning that the installation couldn't install grun, and then I get redirected into the Grub menu
<jhutchins> Notice the difference between $user and $USER
<Madkiss> which tells me it can not find its configuration file
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: could boot to liveCD, chroot to the installed OS and manually install Grub to the MBR
<intrader> glitsj16: about the 'A' option: grep: option requires an argument -- 'A'
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: what would be the MBR target?
<Guest23006> okay when I do ls -ld .mozilla
<Guest23006> I get
<Guest23006> d--------- 4 ubuntu ubuntu 80 Dec 15 19:24 .mozilla
<Guest23006> that it is what I get
<Beldar> Loth, clear your cookies and history, that link is blocked in noscript here.
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss /dev/sda is common, whatever your drive is called
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: ahh-ha!
<Guest23006> :) did find something ?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<Guest23006> heureca ?
<glitsj16> intrader: is that from the 'sudo lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' | grep VGA -A 1' command? the 1 is the argument..
<Guest23006> nice
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: chmod ug+rw .mozilla
<intrader> glitsj16: ah, lol, I mmissed it
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: oops
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: chmod ug+rwx .mozilla
<ActionParsnip> Bekks: why? Sudo uses your user's profile so sudo echo $USER will output the same as echo $USER
<glitsj16> intrader: no worries
<ucenik> can someone tell me how to change mouse theme in ubuntu 12.04 unity2D? coz i cant find it and everything i find on internet includes terminal
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: grub-install /dev/sda doesn't work and returns "can not install grub"
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: then close out firefox and try again
<ucenik> but i want to use comicsand cursors for lefthand
<Guest23006> ;p;
<Guest23006> lol
<Guest23006> onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: is the internal drive /dev/sad ?
<Guest23006> you are the boss maaaaan
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: cheers. enjoy
<intrader> glitsj16: ah, lol, I mmissed it; without the last grep I can also see it - the list is not too long
<Guest23006> onetinsoldier
<Guest23006> can I ask you something
<ActionParsnip> Guest23006: permissions are important, as are owners.
<Guest23006> can you explain me what did happen ?
<Guest23006> and what was the problem ?
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: sda is the flash drive, yes.
<Guest23006> thank you actionparnsip for your help too
<ActionParsnip> Guest23006: the folder had nobody allowed to access it so the Firefox process couldnt launch
<Guest23006> ouh okay
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: is there any protection on it in a hardware sense?
<Guest23006> what a shame
<glitsj16> intrader: what does 'ls -lh /usr/share/xsessions/' output? that should give me a clue on what other sessiàon you might try
<Guest23006> can you explain me what then chmod ug+rwx .mozilla
<Guest23006> did ?
<glitsj16> *session
<Guest23006> to .mozilla ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23006: not hard to fix
<ActionParsnip> Guest23006: firefox, not mozila
<ActionParsnip> Guest23006: read: man chmod
<intrader> glitsj16: thanks for your help; I keep on searching for gpu overheating problem on lenovo t61p
<Madkiss> ActionParsnip: I don't think so.
<Guest23006> thank you
<Guest23006> one question more
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: if you chroot from liveCD and get updated, does it help?
<david__> Guest23006 chmod 777
<glitsj16> intrader: yes i've tried looking with that t61p as well but nothing usefull yet
<Guest23006> everything is cooll
<Guest23006> but I can still not find the firefox bookmarks
<bekks> david__: chmod ug+rwx is 770 not 777.
<ActionParsnip> david__: please do the community a favour and never advise 777
<Guest23006> david
<Guest23006> what you trying to say
<Guest23006> explain me
<Guest23006> chmod 777 ?
<Guest23006> what does it mean ?
<FloodBot1> Guest23006: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david__> sorry
<bekks> Guest23006: No. Dont run that.
<Guest23006> a okay  but  just for interest
<ActionParsnip> Guest23006: the web will tell you. Its very simple
<bekks> Guest23006: It is explained in "man chmod".
<Guest23006> what does it mean
<Guest23006> a okay
<Guest23006> that is okay
<david__> the permision user and group is 770
<Guest23006> but now I cannot find the firefox bookmark
<david__> in order to fin you can more commands
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: it means that it made the directory , readable, writeable, and executable, for the "owner" and "group" of the directory
<ucenik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/218450/firefox-bookmarks-in-the-ubuntu-files-system
<Guest23006> that is perfect
<Guest23006> thank you I already understand
<onetinsoldier> Guest23006: okay, cool
<Guest23006> now that we gained access to .mozilla
<Guest23006> I would like to know where the bookmarks are stored ?
<bekks> Guest23006: Please read the link given.
<onetinsoldier> i think in a .json file?
<bekks> Guest23006: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218450/firefox-bookmarks-in-the-ubuntu-files-system
<bekks> onetinsoldier: No, it is an xml most likely, no json.
<onetinsoldier> bekks: okay, thank you
<ucenik> :(
<ActionParsnip> Could switch to Chrome, all bookmarks stored on the cloud. Easys
<onetinsoldier> onetinsoldier@pikes-peak:~/.mozilla$ find -name *.json -print
<onetinsoldier> ./firefox/lm4vx022.default/bookmarkbackups/bookmarks-2013-12-13_10.json
<bekks> onetinsoldier: "The bookmarks are actually stored in bookmarks.html if you just want that."
<onetinsoldier> lloks like it could be .json files to me. i had a number of them. they have the word "bookmarks" as part of the filename
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: could use -iname instead, no case sensitivity then :-)
<bekks> onetinsoldier: Those json files are backups.
<onetinsoldier> bekks: roger. when you back them up using firefox, you are given a choice, as .json or as html
<glitsj16> intrader: there's a very nice tool to share information on IRC called pastebinit, if you install that you could provide the channel with the url you get after use .. eases the communication here .. i'm interested in some outputs to get you to have gpu temp readings at least, and to advise on other session options .. take your time and tell me if you have that installed
<onetinsoldier> bekks: i have backed them up  using firefox before and selected .json... and then used the  .json file to restore in a brand new install. just sayin'
<glitsj16> !pastebinit | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<darsho> i just installed ubuntu but it doesnt seem to shut down my laptop can someone please help me
<onetinsoldier> the one thing i know for certain is, that i know nothing at all
<Anuska> hi, i use ddclient and when i reboot the sistem give me some messange to add ddclinet in daemon....
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: if you run: sudo shutdown -h now ,does it power off ok?
<Anuska> run_daemon=”true”
<darsho> no it doesnt
<ucenik> i want to use custom mouse theme that i downloaded but i cant find in settings how to just change mouse theme. ubuntu 12.04 unity 2D
<darkelfjuggalo> Could someone remind me how to uninstall an application
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ucenik> darkelfjuggalo, open ubuntu software center and click on installed
<darsho> im new to linux how would i check
<darkelfjuggalo> ucenik ; Command line
<Guest23006> OMG
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: press CTRL+ALT+T and run it there
<Guest23006> I only have .json files
<onetinsoldier> darkelfjuggalo: what was it installed by? you mean "dpkg --remove <package>  ?
<Guest23006> not .html files
<Guest23006> bookmarks
<ucenik> darkelfjuggalo, "sudo apt-get remove" i think, but not sure
<darkelfjuggalo> I installed it command line from repository [Command line is easer than the software center for me, it freezes on me too much]
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: tried using unity tweak tool
<onetinsoldier> darkelfjuggalo: try..  sudo dpkg --remove <package_name>
<ucenik> Guest23006, copy those json files, login into real installation, and then from there google how to use json files. thats how i resolved similar problem
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: what is the output please?
<darkelfjuggalo> but the really odd thing is, when Software center is working says the program isn't installed but I have theprogram running
<SteveBell1> hi all. having issues configuring samba under ubuntu
<SteveBell1> I managed to setup a sharing folder via terminal
<SteveBell1> but can't get the ex hdd setup correctly
<david_hm94> Hey?
<ActionParsnip> Stevebell1: is the external partition NTFS by any chance?
<SteveBell1> Hi ActionParsnip no it's ext 4 or 3 but ext for sure
<ActionParsnip> Stevebell1 ok good that makes things a whole lot wasier
<Guest23006> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ chmod ug+rwx .mozilla
<Guest23006> chmod: changing permissions of `.mozilla': Operation not permitted
<ucenik> ActionParsnip, can you suggest a way to install proper version of unity tweak tool for ubuntu 12.04
<ucenik> also, my head is starting to hurt and i wanna curse at people who made it so hard to do something as simple as changing mouse theme
<Guest23006> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ chmod ug+rwx .mozilla
<Guest23006> chmod: changing permissions of `.mozilla': Operation not permitted
<Guest23006> I get this :S
<Guest23006> now
<SteveBell1> 13.10 here. and says samba (gui) is installed but does not show under software. when I enter samba in dash and select programs I see the samba gui but when clicking on that ubuntu software center opens
<nashant> I've just run htop and it looks like I've got 7 apache processes running. 1 as root and 6 as www. Does this sound right?
<koell> i never understand those ppl changing their mouse theme. doesnt matter
<onetinsoldier> ucenik: been a long time since I installed a downloaded mouse cursor theme. i have done it before, but it was a lot of headache before i finally achieved success, so i kinda know what you mean. however, it is free software. you  could always code a new user-friendly method! ;-)
<SteveBell1> I can then select to install but install does not begin nor finish
<aisey> Hi, how to switch ( settings ) ext graphic/ inter. graphic
<ucenik> onetinsoldier true, but how with all the stuff done with linux and ubuntu people who code stuff cant make a simple official way to change mouse theme
<ActionParsnip> Ucenik: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<glitsj16> nashant: looks normal yes, it gets that information from /etc/apache2/apache2.conf --> StartServers, Min/MaxSpareServers and the like to let you configure your apache to accomodate your traffic use
<ucenik> also, im lefthanded and i wanna use my right to complain because of discrimination :p even microsoft had nice left had cursors easy to install
<intrader> glitsj16: thanks for your help; got a lot from 'gpu overheating problem on lenovo t61p' - I wich it had intel graphics
<ActionParsnip> Stevebell1: you can use nautilus to share folders
<paul__> Is 10.04 outdated?
<intrader> glitsj16: I don't quite understand why Windows XP on same machine does not overheat!
<ActionParsnip> paul__: it is not supported on the desktop. It is only supported on the server
<paul__> I have a lexmark printer that works with the driver for 10.04 but not 12.04
<paul__> why do I keep getting occasional updates with 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> paul__: are there any bugs reported?
<glitsj16> intrader: nice, me neither .. that's why i think you need to make a bug report on it
<onetinsoldier> ucenik: there is actually a linux way to change it that's all set up and not too awful hard once you know it, but installing one is another matter
<paul__> no how can I report the bug?
<nashant> glitsj16: The I'm at a complete loss as to why I can't change my web root then
<ActionParsnip> Paul__: things on the server which are also in the desktop will get updates
<ActionParsnip> paul__: run: ubuntu-bug cups
<SteveBell1> ActionParsnip: here's where I'm at: I managed to setup the smb.conf so I now have a folder which I can access from both osx and ubuntu. yey :) - but now I need to setup the ex hdd. any idea how to deal with that?
<paul__> why do I run that?
<paul__> where do I run that?
<ActionParsnip> Stevebell1: then share the folder just like the one you already shared, the method is identical
<ActionParsnip> paul__: in a terminal.....
<paul__> ubuntu-bug cups
<SteveBell1> ActionParsnip: well that would give anybody full read write access to the entire ex hdd not sure if that is ideal
<paul__> is anyone going to care about the driver not being supported in 12.04?
<onetinsoldier> ucenik: update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<ActionParsnip> Stevebell1: the mounted us drive will mount to a folder, share that folder.
<SteveBell1> so maybe allowing registered users only would be smart
<nashant> glitsj16 (or anyone): can you see any problems with this VHost? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7978473
<ucenik> onetinsoldier, something as simple should not require any terminal or indepth knowlage
<ActionParsnip> Stevebell1: you can use samba passwords to grant the access you want
<SteveBell1> yes but I'm totally unsure which part of the smb.conf what needs to be adjusted
<ucenik> ActionParsnip, i think i made it, i will log off and on to see if its changed
<ActionParsnip> Stevebell1: sudo smbpasswd -a username ,you can then add lines to smb.conf to give rad only, fulll or zero access to a share
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody use a wiimote with 13.10? when i try to pair with wminput i saw a entry in the log but wminput doesn't close and i cant use the device. i get this line: "input: Nintendo Wiimote as /devices/virtual/input/input25"
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6580428
<Rask01> join /C++
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell1: see how I deny and grant access :-)
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell1: valid users, invalid users
<darsho> i tried shutdown -h now and ubuntu doesnt shut down
<nashant> glitsj16: and error.log https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7978511
<ActionParsnip> darsho: i thought you said it didnt work, why are you reporting it again?
<glitsj16> nashant: looks ok, i think you need to take a look at permissions for the stuff you marked as "Not working" ..
<gregor3005> normally it should create a device /dev/input/js* as i had it with my ps3 controller (replica)
<darsho> h ow can i fix this
<glitsj16> nashant: perhaps use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185429&highlight=apache+virtual+host+non-default+documentroot as a guide
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: will you answer my question please? I asked you if the command worked and you said no, then now you are just saying you tried it. Which is it?
<glitsj16> nashant: and try asking in #apache, much more knowledgeable people there for your specific issue
<darsho> the crtl alt t brought the terminal up
<nashant> glitsj16: I think it's #httpd, and it's dead in there
<darsho> and the shut down command u gave me didnt work
<nashant> I tried already
<glitsj16> nashant: okay, so have you looked at your permissions on those /data/www/... directories and files?
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: then why did you need to test it? When i asked you you said 'no' like you'd already tried it. Now. Did you already try it or did you say 'no' to something else?
<darsho> i just tried it when u told me
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: does the system have a make and model?
<nashant> glitsj16: Yup. all apart from /data (ant:www) are owned by www:www, all directories are 775
<darsho> dell lattitude d620
<ActionParsnip> darsho: do you have the latest BIOS?
<darsho> not too sure
<ucenik> ActionParsnip,  onetinsoldier it changed just for programs that i launch, like firefox or xchat, but not for desktop
<darsho> how can i find out
<ActionParsnip> Ucenik: log off and on
<MonkeyDust> darsho  what was your first question?
<ucenik> i did
<ucenik> but i will again
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: sudo dmidecode -t 1 ,will show the current BIOS version
<glitsj16> nashant: i can't give you anything usefull in that case, looks ok from what i can tell .. patience and retry to ask here until someone more knowledgeable chimes in
<onetinsoldier> i think he might need to restart X
<nashant> glitsj16: Cheers for trying. I really don't bloody get it
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: http://www.linlap.com/dell_latitude_d630 note the video section
<darsho> when i ran that command it said key words i typed bios
<zamba> i'm trying to connect through serial port.. i've tried with both screen and miniterm.py.. miniterm.py reports: could not open port '/dev/ttyS0': Could not configure port: (5, 'Input/output error')
<zamba> what's wrong here?
<darsho> no command bio s found
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: why? The command is: sudo dmidecode -t 1
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: why are you not running what I advise? I gave the EXACT command....
<darsho> ok i got it
<Guest72408> should i use aptitude or apg-get?
<onetinsoldier> i like aptitude.. but they both work
<onetinsoldier> there's also 'wajig'
<darsho> version not specified
<onetinsoldier> !info wajig
<ubottu> wajig (source: wajig): unified package management front-end for Debian. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8 (saucy), package size 39 kB, installed size 196 kB
<darsho> 2.12
<Guest72408> interesting
<darsho> thats what it says
<Guest72408> i will use aptitude
<darsho> 2.4 present
<onetinsoldier> cool
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: why did you run a command different to the one I gave you?
<darsho> no i ran the command
<darsho> now what am looking for
<darsho> pls help im new and i love ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: then how did you generate the error 'no command bios found'?
<darsho> i put l instead of 1
<darsho> but i made a  mastake
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: exactly so its not the command I gave was it?
<darsho> i got the command right this time
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: did you read the link I gave earlier..?
<darsho> let me scroll up i must of missed it
<mourtus> hello i have i probleme whit my keyboard some keys don't work i google the keymap but i dosent understan it
<mourtus> eny help
<mourtus> plz
<mourtus> i want to writ html code but i need the less and greaterthan key
<ActionParsnip> Darsho: http://www.linlap.com/dell_latitude_d630
<darsho> d620 not d30
<darsho> not sure what i have to do
<darsho> do i have to configure my video card
<phenom> Lets say you buy something within ubuntu software center, numix dark theme for example. If you install it,, will it ever dial out for authentication?
<darsho> do i have to fix my 915 resoultion
<SteveBell1> I got more samba issues under ubuntu: trying to setup a user now with sudo smbpasswd -a steve, get asked for new pw twice but then it says "Failed to add entry for user steve." hmm
<pvl1> something keeps resseting my java path variables... and i cant figure out what
<prx> hey, i just installed KDE by running 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' - seems like its finished, do i need to reboot or what?
<xangua> Logout login prx
<prx> kthx
<squee_> prx - logout and then login with that desktop
<prx> ok, and i was burning a CD and it freezed, probably installed KDE caused it?
<prx> oh no look its back to burning :)
<prx> thanks
<glitsj16> intrader: i found a bug report that looks very similar to your issue at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689 .. wish i could say there's an easy fix, but there doesn't seem to be one (yet) .. at least changing some bios settings can work for some setups, maybe you can go over it and see what you can work with .. succes mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Lenovo Thinkpad x201s] Overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<al__la> Hey all, quick question. Fresh 13.10 install, went to Google+ and upon pop-up, installed web app.  Once installed, the launcher icon is a gray question mark.  Searching dash shows blank file icon.  Clicking launcher takes me to correct though.  I purged unity-webapps-googleplus, re-installed and still same problem.  This happens for all of my web apps, but other programs seem fine.  Another symptom: no web apps have integrated into messaging
<al__la>  notification (other programs like xchat can).  Any ideas?
<darsho> actionparnip
<squee_> I have a question about something... when I log out or shut down, I notice that there is always the picture of some program I had been running earlier that pops up. Almost like a screenshot. What is this?
<onetinsoldier> squee_: a buffer i think
<onetinsoldier> squee_: you get a quick look at some buffered memory
<squee_> that's what I figured
<onetinsoldier> ya
<SteveBell1> I got more samba issues under ubuntu: trying to setup a user now with sudo smbpasswd -a steve, get asked for new pw twice but then it says "Failed to add entry for user steve." anybody anyidea?
<mourtus> there is a chanel for beginers
<compdoc> is there a user named steve?
<SteveBell1> compdoc: no not yet. I was about to create that or does that not work that way?
<compdoc> smbpasswd is for samba
<mourtus> hello eny help for a keyboard probleme
<SteveBell1> compdoc: so do I understand that I need to use the username that is used on the machine on which samba is running?
<darsho> i need somehelp ubuntu is not shutting down
<darsho> someone was helping me then left
<squee_> ...sudo shutdown doesn't work?
<darsho> no
<bekks> darsho: sudo shutdown -h now
<bekks> that will help ;)
<darsho> doesnt work
<squee_> what does/doesn't happen?
<Sebastien> Any ideas why i get this error while trying to install from CD: http://puu.sh/5NSLZ.png
<Sebastien> well, burned dvd
<darsho> it just says ubuntu and thats all doesnt shut down
<darsho> http://www.linlap.com/dell_latitude_d620
<bekks> Sebastien: Thats wubi. It isnt compatible with Windows 8. Never ever use Wubi.
<Calinou> Sebastien, don't use wubi
<darsho> some guy pointed me to this sit but now sure what to do
<Calinou> it is not supported
<bekks> darsho: What happens when you type "sudo shutdown -h now" in a terminal?
<Sebastien> bekks, Calinou. its not "wubi" its the download file the ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso i burned on a DVD
<Sebastien> how can it be outdated if its the main download link on the site, this makes no sense to me.
<darsho> it just says ubuntu the dots go white and it just stays on that screen
<bekks> Sebastien: And you are using the windows ubuntu installer called wubi.
<Sebastien> well, i put in the cd, and i click RUN
<bekks> Sebastien: Thats wubi then. It isnt supported.
<Sebastien> HOW AM I SUPPOSE TO INSTALLI IT THEN!
<bekks> Sebastien: Boot your computer from that cd.
<Sebastien> om :x
<Sebastien> ill try
<bekks> 5
<darsho>  when i turn on my ocmputer is says something like hit m for a manual recovery not sure if that it the problem
<HeathHayle> Has anyone in here used macbuntu!
<HeathHayle> ?
<bekks> !anyone | HeathHayle
<ubottu> HeathHayle: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<HeathHayle> How do I install macbunu menu on my nonpxe install?
<Guest23006> have someone here made a dual booting in a external HDD ???
<trijntje> Guest23006: yes
<Guest23006> can you please help me bro ?
<Guest23006> I got some question
<ddsss_> does anyone know when Ubuntu's owncloud  package gonna get updated to 6.0.0a?
<trijntje> Guest23006: if you ask your questions here, anyone can help you ;)
<ST0RMHAWK> I'm running ubuntu 12.04, my friend has windows 7 and I want to screw with him a little... I have his ip address, is there any way I could maybe send a message to him that pops up in cmd prompt like net_send would?
<Guest23006> okay ,, the question is how did you do it
<Guest23006> because when I tried, I installed ubuntu and kali linux
<trijntje> ddsss_: in general apps only get upgraded with a new version of ubuntu
<Guest23006> I installed ubuntu first
<Guest23006> and then kali
<Guest23006> after when I reboot
<FloodBot1> Guest23006: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest23006> I only see the kali grub
<trijntje> Guest23006: sounds like something went wrong with the install of kali, so you'd have to ask them
<Guest23006> ask them who ?
<xangua> ddsss_: use the ppa own cloud mentions on it's Sir
<xangua> Site
<trijntje> Guest23006: I mean ask support from kali, I've never heard of that distribution so I cant help you with that
<ddsss_> xangua, do you use their ppa?
<Guest23006> lol, it will take long to get an answer
<xangua> ddsss_: no
<ddsss_> xangua, do u uyse owncloud?
<xangua> ddsss_: no
<Guest23006> I just would like to know how did you get it working the dual boot in a external hdd
<darsho>      will i guess u guys are bussy
<darsho> maybe  i will come back another day
<ddsss_> xangua, I've tried their ppa - it seems to break things though.
<alex8022> hey everyone, I have ubuntu installed as a guest in virtualbox, and i'm trying to install virtualbox-guest-x11 so that my display will resize when I increase the size of the virtualbox window. When I run apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11, I get the error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6580737/ . Does anyone know why this isn't working or how to fix it?
<trijntje> Guest23006: did you install ubuntu or kali on the external hd?
<xangua> ddsss_: then contact to their ppa  manteiners
<Guest23006> yes
<Guest23006> kali
<ddsss_> xangua, yeah - I guess Ill do that then.
<Icehawk78> I just got a new hard drive, and was wondering, what's the best/easiest way to copy my system over from my old one to my new one?
<ST0RMHAWK> I have my friends ip and he's running windows, is there anyway I can send him a message or something I need to get his attention somehow, any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: try the following command and tell me if you  get anything back from it --> dpkg -l | grep ^ih
<trijntje> Icehawk78: check out clonezilla, you can run it from a live cd/usb
<trijntje> Guest23006: try running sudo update-grub in kali
<Icehawk78> trijntje: Is there anything that doesn't require a live cd/usb? I can find one if needed, but I don't have one yet
<trijntje> ST0RMHAWK: try facebook ;)
<ST0RMHAWK> right well thats why I want to get his attention so he will check his messages
<ST0RMHAWK> he's sitting there watch movies
<alex8022> onetinsoldier: ran that command, didn't return anything
<trijntje> Icehawk78: I don't think its possible to move a running system from one HD to another, so you'll always have to use a live system
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: hmmm. try --> sudo  agt-get -f install
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: hmmm. try --> sudo apt-get -f install
<alex8022> onetinsoldier: ok, that command shows a couple packages that are no longer required, but didn't do anything
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: i might have had the first one a little backwards. i;m not sure.... you could try,   dpkg -l | grep ^hi
<alex8022> onetinsoldier: still no return
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: i don't know really. try one more thing if you  want,    sudo aptitude install virtualbox-guest-x11
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: you might not have aptitude installed
<alex8022> ya, installing it now..
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: cool
<xangua> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Ben64> why aptitude?
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: it has a pretty resolver, that resolves package issue a lot of the  time
<Ben64> actually, as it says above, can cause more problems
<onetinsoldier> Ben64: you can always say 'N' if you don't like what it offers. anyway, i love aptitude and use it almost exclusively, but  to each his own
<onetinsoldier> what i mean is... you can always say 'N' if you don't like what it offers up as a solution
<Ben64> same thing with apt-get, except with less problems
<onetinsoldier> roger
<amir_> hi
<alex8022> ok, so tried the aptitude command, it found conflicts.  The recommended action includes removing ubuntu-desktop, xorg, and a bunch of xserver packages... that seems like it would make things worse..
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: say N to that
<alex8022> ya, i did
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: or whatever to reject that solution. but it should give you some insight maybe
<Ben64> alex8022: pastebin the output of this command... "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<alex8022> ok, here it is: paste.ubuntu.com/6580794/ .  It looks like everything went normally and is up to date.
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: new updates got installed?
<alex8022> no, already up to date
<onetinsoldier> ahh, roger that
<alex8022> its a new vm image, just made it yesterday, did clean install, apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade, added nginx so far, and trying to get virtualbox-guest working correctly
<onetinsoldier> alex8022: you have any ppa's in your system?
<alex8022> just the default ones, haven't added any
<onetinsoldier> okay
<xangua> Why are backport repositories enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> wait you are trying to install vbox in a vm?
<phunyguy> Argh.... 12.04 keeps assuming /dev/sda as device to install grub to!!!
<alex8022> the guest additions package, ya
<phunyguy> Why does it keep doing that????
<Ben64> use vbox to install those?
<Ben64> the installer phunyguy?
<phunyguy> Ben64, yes, and sorry, meant that for #ubuntu-server, but I guess it can't hurt to ask here
<Ben64> well thats the first drive where you'd normally be booting from
<phunyguy> I selected /dev/sdd as the device to install to, but it still wants to choose /dev/sda as grub location.
<alex8022> ya, tried that too.  My problem is that when I resize the virtualbox window, I get a bunch of white space in the window, and the display doesn't change size
<phunyguy> Ben64, in the OS, once booted, that drive IS /dev/sda
<phunyguy> just in the installer, it is /dev/sdd for some reason.
<trijntje> phunyguy: it does? I thought they fixed that, but maybe not for the lts. You can still manually change that during installation iirc
<Ben64> maybe ask the vbox channel then, alex8022
<phunyguy> trijntje, any idea where?
<phunyguy> I found no such option
<alex8022> is that #vbox?
<Ben64> i think so
<trijntje> phunyguy: I know its there in the graphical installer, not sure about the text one
<phunyguy> :(
<Shirakawasuna> I'm looking to install ubuntu (or maybe debian, but preferably ubuntu) on 10-20 servers, with the hope of building a small cluster (and also run a website off one of them). I'm having trouble figuring out my best option for installing to a bunch of machines at once and then managing them - ubuntu has this maas thing, there's also FAI (fully automated installation), things like cobbler, etc - I'm not sure what's really the 'be
<Shirakawasuna> st' modern way to do this.
<Shirakawasuna> anyone have suggestions or opinions? I appreciate any feedback.
<phunyguy> I will just try to disable the other drives, but the other issue is, it sometimes assumes /dev/sda is the USB stick
<MonkeyDust> Shirakawasuna  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<Shirakawasuna> MonkeyDust: good idea
<al__la> Hey all, quick question. Fresh 13.10 install, went to Google+ and upon pop-up, installed web app. Once installed, the launcher icon is a gray question mark.  Searching dash shows blank file icon. Clicking launcher takes me to correct though. I purged unity-webapps-googleplus, re-installed and still same problem. This happens for all of my web apps, but other programs seem fine. Another symptom: no web apps have integrated into messaging noti
<al__la> fication (other programs like xchat can). Ideas on what's wrong?
<shagelito> Greetings #ubuntu ! So i donwloaded Debian. I made the dumb choice to mix repo in sources.list with kali ones. I had a lib related problem, so i went on #debian to seek help. Then i have been told that i was actualy runing a Kali distro. So i removed Kali stuff in sources.list. apt-get update + apt-get upgrade + apt-get dit-upgrade. Now, when i do a uname -a, the prompt tells me : Linux Hal 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 
<phunyguy> kali is ubuntu based
<phunyguy> no?
<coventry> If someone with a Mac wants to share their screen with me, is there a port they can reverse-forward ("ssh -R") to me which I can then connect to with Remote Desktop?
<michagogo|cloud> phunyguy: Nah, it's a Debian-based distro
<michagogo|cloud> phunyguy: It's the successor to Backtrack, which is a modified Ubuntu
<phunyguy> ahhh... maybe that was backtrack
<phunyguy> ahh.
<smaudet> phunyguy, a lot of the Ubuntu based derivatives decided to go it alone and use Debian instead
<michagogo|cloud> phunyguy: http://www.kali.org/news/kali-linux-whats-new/
<chaotix> hey all...  i am thinking of purchasing this laptop, but before i do, i wanted to know if i will have any problems installing and using ubuntu linux on it...
<chaotix> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/15-6-laptop-4gb-memory-320gb-hard-drive/9424061.p?id=1219016114601&skuId=9424061&st=categoryid$pcmcat247400050000&cp=1&lp=6
<daftykins> lets see
<daftykins> have you googled the model name to check?
<shagelito> whats weird is that i keep having this ugly kali splash screen despite what uname -a returns
<Ben64> shagelito: we support only ubuntu here. not debian, not kali
<ikonia> shagelito: how is this anything to do with #ubuntu ?
<shagelito> even if uname -a give me a ubuntu answer ?
<Ben64> correct
<daftykins> chaotix: there's no detail of what the wifi adapter is, so it's hard to say ahead of time. a celeron based one won't be the fastest either, but it'll run
<chaotix> daftykins, thaqnks...  lol i dont know why i didnt do that first
<chaotix> i guess i didnt think it would be that easy
<shagelito> thks anyway then
<Ben64> shagelito: i'd imagine neither debian or kali help channels would want to touch your frankensystem either
<Ivanov> Heyfolks
<Ivanov> got a question about installing linux
<chaotix> so i should hopefully be fine...  from what i have read, as long as i disable secure boot i should be able to install any distro i want
<Ivanov> i am on a different distro and trying to switch to Ubuntu
<Ivanov> but i can't seem to install it either off my flash drive or from the hard disk using the iso
<phunyguy> Ivanov, ask... and please try to keep it in a single line
<Ivanov> yeah sorry, basically, i can't seem to make it work off my usb drive no matter what i try
<chaotix> i havn't bought a brand new laptop in a long time, but i have installed ubuntu on a few machines, and  i never seeem to have driver problems
<chaotix> fingers crossed
<debiansarmy> Hello
<chaotix> :)
<chaotix> bye
<phunyguy> Ivanov, an error message that you get would help immensely. :)
<Ivanov> i dont get an error message sadly
<Ivanov> it just doesnt boot off the usb, it sits there with the flashing underscore waiting forever
<Ivanov> i end up unplugging USB after 10 minutes, restarting into SteamOS and trying again
<debiansarmy> 
<debiansarmy> 
<debiansarmy> 4,1
<Ben64> debiansarmy: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<debiansarmy> Ben64 sorry on android phone messing with androidirc settings.
<Ben64> debiansarmy: please do that elsewhere
<debiansarmy> Just hit couple wrong buttons hope its not showing in forum!
<debiansarmy> 
<debiansarmy> Help
<ikonia> debiansarmy: you know it is
<debiansarmy> Talk later! Settings are driving me nuts!
<ikonia> debiansarmy: you've been told it is - stop it
<Ivanov> do i have to do something special to make my usb drive boot? i followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html
<adamjames> i am trying to get an atheros usb wifi adapter working on 12.04. it has chipset AR5523, i have searched the web and followed the guides that seem to have worked for other folks. lsusb shows the device but no firmware. i have copied the firmware to /lib/firmware and done modprobe ar5523 and still no luck. can anyone help me get this going?
<adamjames> i know its odd for wifi on the server machine. i have a device that connects only over wifi that i would like to use with this machine
<Beldar> Ivanov, Kinda old method, what happens when you try to boot it?
<Ivanov> Beldar, it just sits and does nothing, i end up waiting too long, unplugging USB and booting back into my other distro
<Ivanov> i just want to wipe everything out and put Ubuntu on D:
<Ivanov> but have no DVDs/CDs to burn on
<Makkzor> hello hello, anyone professional enough to tell me what ports are needed on a 4G usb modem to access internet? i suspect DHCP and DNS. thnkx.
<Beldar> Ivanov, does nothing means what, do you see a blinking cursor, black screen?
<james__> Any way I can setup a mouse stroke recording macro?
<james__> newbie question but, well im a newbie
<Ivanov> Beldar, right on the nose
<Beldar> Ivanov, Not a big deal D means nothing here we deal with partitions, use this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<glitsj16> adamjames: http://askubuntu.com/questions/280242/how-to-install-ar5523-chipset-wifi-in-ubuntu-12-04 might be worth a look if you haven't already
<Ivanov> i will look
<james__> I'm trying to record and replay my mouse gestures and clicks, is there a program or do I need to script it?
<Ivanov> beldar, oh, i dont get a black screen like that, i just get the static blinking cursor
<Beldar> Ivanov, try the nomodeset boot, if your getting the first gui of try or install, or check memory hit f6 and choose nomodeset.
<james__> Can I get some help?
<Ivanov> beldar, nope im not even getting that far
<Ivanov> beldar, it just doesnt even want to boot off the USB, it sits on blinking cursor forever and goes nowhere
<bitbyte_> Hey guys just installed sick beard and using it command line any ideas on navigation never come across the python interface before
<Beldar> Ivanov, What OS do you have to load the usb?
<Ivanov> beldar, best considered Debian wheezy, but technically it's SteamOS 1.0 beta
<theinterrobanger> howdy ... I'm having some issues with mongodb, which I may possibly be an issue with a faulty volume group, but I'm not sure, and I'm not sure how to troubleshoot any further
<Beldar> Ivanov, use this app it works nicely and will show the first gui if needed, and check the sum of the iso as well. http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<theinterrobanger> running ubuntu server 13.03
<theinterrobanger> oops .04
<Beldar> Ivanov, I assume you can load it to debian
<Ivanov> Beldar, im on my debian/steamos here to be on IRC so yes
<Ivanov> though im not surew hat this site says, will have to translate
<Beldar> Ivanov, Generally I use a gui usb loader, however ubuntu can be dd'd
<Beldar> Ivanov, The site will show it in many languages so turn off any flash block or add remove to get that option.
<Beldar> addblock*
<Ivanov> i dont have any
<Ivanov> this is a few-hour-old install
<Ivanov> but i figured google translate out already
<onetinsoldier> join #ubuntuoff-topic
<Beldar> onetinsoldier, /join
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> yeah, i know
<Beldar> hehe
<onetinsoldier> thanks
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<Ivanov> though i cant seem to find a download still
<Beldar> Ivanov, it is on a second page, here is another link. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Ivanov> thanks
<theinterrobanger> actually, it's definitely an lvm issue ... pvdisplay gives me this:
<theinterrobanger> read failed after 0 of 4096 at 4432985055232: Input/output error
<adamjames> glitsj16: thats where i started and searched around from there. thanks for the response.
<glitsj16> adamjames: no biggie, does that mean it still doesn't work ?
<adamjames> glitsj16: no, still doesnt work
#ubuntu 2014-12-08
<HerrBanano> anyway, squinty bubbasaures thanks for your input. i'll look into it :)
<squinty> HerrBanano:  yw   good luck :)
<bigbluebutterfli> any one here
<wafflej0ck> HerrBanano: consider Xubuntu if you want to salvage it in terms of performance, also I'm running Gnome, it's not super light weight but I think slightly lighter than Unity
<bigbluebutterfli> whats this about
<bubbasaures> bigbluebutterfli, Ubuntu support.
<bigbluebutterfli> or ok
<bigbluebutterfli> kool
<wafflej0ck> !ot | bigbluebutterfli
<ubottu> bigbluebutterfli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bigbluebutterfli> im 10.14
<diphtherial> hey, so i've just installed ubuntu 14.10 on an asus zenbook ux303ln. the touchpad's really weird, e.g. the cursor slides around while you're trying to click, making it nearly unusable
<wafflej0ck> bigbluebutterfli: if you don't have a support topic join the offtopic channel to just chat
<diphtherial> are there better drivers than what come with the OS for asus laptops?
<john_doe_jr> I need to generate a UUID that is only 23 characters long…how would  I do that?
<wafflej0ck> bigbluebutterfli: you mean 14.10 I imagine?
<bubbasaures> bigbluebutterfli, Is that 14.10, try to lay off the enter and state your support issue.
<bigbluebutterfli> how can i i get to use nautlus perminently
<Ben64> bigbluebutterfli: explain
<HerrBanano> wafflej0ck: my main issue is that since i upgraded to 14.04 my fan is running 24/7 with only one app open, which happens only on unity.
<Shogoot> _MMM_
<HerrBanano> main advice should probably be upgrade your damn hardware but i don't have the money to do that right now :)
<bubbasaures> HerrBanano, What is the computer and model.
<wafflej0ck> HerrBanano: there are some packages out there for power management for intel that may help... can't recall the name off hand
<HerrBanano> CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz × 2
<wafflej0ck> HerrBanano: think this is what I'm thinking of "thermald" http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/prevent-your-laptop-from-overheating.html but don't think I used the PPA to get it
<HerrBanano> 2gb RAM
<Ben64> HerrBanano: maybe don't use unity then? or use unity 2d
<hoouse> Hello all. I have been trying to be able to change workspaces with the mouse. I used to be able to simply slide the mouse and when it hit the edge it went into the next workspace. No longer. I tried changing the setting in Settings - window manager - advanced - second setting. I'm using Xubuntu 14.04.
<wafflej0ck> HerrBanano: yeah given the hardware I'd go with something lighter like XFCE or maybe give LXDE or LXQt a shot
<HerrBanano> Ben64, that's what i was trying to change. wafflej0ck ty
<HerrBanano> unrelated, any way to hide join/quit on freenode webchat?
<wafflej0ck> HerrBanano: depends on the webchat, I use Quassel, think XChat will let you hide them too though
<HerrBanano> xchat does
<HerrBanano> nvm, i'll try some suggestions you gave me and join via xchat after reboot. thanks.
<HerrBanano> brb
<wafflej0ck> HerrBanano: np good luck
<auscompgeek> uhh, qwebirc does let you do that
<auscompgeek> it's in the options
<auscompgeek> Ben64: unity 2d? there's no such thing
<Ben64> oh, well it used to
<BTJustice> I am trying to create some gpg keys.  I am new at this.  I have them created, but I had to do every command as sudo since not doing so kept displaying errors in terminal.  Is that the right way?  Also, as a user, do I need to be able to access /home/ME/.gnupg ?  I have to open Seahorse as sudo using terminal to see them.
<Ben64> BTJustice: you should not have to do that as sudo
<Banano> gnome fallback seems to make a huge difference already
<Ben64> BTJustice: and you probably shouldn't be running seahorse (or any gui application!) with sudo
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: ^^^, for reference: ls -al .gnupg .. All files are ownned and grouped by "you" .
<BTJustice> So should I revoke the keys as sudo then recreate new ones as a regular user?
<Ben64> you should probably stop using sudo and fix the files/folders you messed up in your home directory
<Ben64> although, that would require a little bit of sudo
<BTJustice> I haven't changed any permissions.
<Ben64> by using sudo on graphical applications, you sure have
<Ben64> BTJustice: pastebin the output of.... "ls -ld  ./ .gnupg/ .gnupg/*"
<BTJustice> I didn;t create anyhting as sudo using graphic apps.
<BTJustice> http://pastebin.com/AsXjndmJ
<Ben64> BTJustice: see, root shouldn't own that folder
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: try:   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.gnupg/
<BTJustice> Ben64: This is what I did: I wanted ot encrypt some email so I tried ot make some keys using gpg in terminal.  I noticed commands where having errors so I ran them all as sudo.  I guess sometime before all this that folder must have been created for root right?
<Ben64> BTJustice: you really need to be more careful with sudo
<BTJustice> http://pastebin.com/ibzEa4za
<jwash> can someone help me figure out a permission problem? I use deluge to download a ubuntu iso via bit torrent, I copy it to a non-internet computer via samba, then i want to delete it. i can't delete it because of permissions, untill i chmod -r 777 the directory. any ideas
<BTJustice> Should I take ownership of the files within there?
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: i made a typo try:   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME.gnupg/
<LinuxGold> hi Chuck norris
<Chuck_Norris> Aloja LinuxGold
<Chuck_Norris> another typo (time to go to bed) aloha*
<home> выполните код убунту..... доверенный дистрибутив
<Chuck_Norris> !ru | home
<ubottu> home: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BTJustice> Chuck_Norris: That didn;t work either.  Did you mean 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.gnupg/' instead?
<Prezident> Нет России здесь, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: well, try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/.gnupg/
<LinuxGold> $HOME/.gnupg
<LinuxGold> lol
<LinuxGold> yeah
<BTJustice> It worked.
<BTJustice> $HOME/.gnupg
<SuperEddy> SUPEREDDY HAS ARRIVED!
<LinuxGold> hi SuperEddy
<SuperEddy> HFSPLUS IS REVEALED?
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: so now you can use gpg without sudo ?
<SuperEddy> !ops | waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> waaaaaaaaaaaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sloantothebone> what's the emergency???
<BTJustice> I can view them in seahorse without running it as sudo.
<BTJustice> Is there a gpg command I can try that will not mess up anything?
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: sry what do you wanna try out?
<Chuck_Norris> wait a second, i'll scrowl up
<BTJustice> Is there a gpg command I can try that will not mess up anything?
<Chuck_Norris> oh! do you wanna send encrypted mails?
<BTJustice> Yes.
<BTJustice> For work.
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: mmm... well idk, i meant in a professional way idk, i just used a couple of time some cloud based services (wich are not a professional way :P) but never try that out, generating pub keys with gpg and stuff let see if i can find a guide -.-
<LinuxGold> Oh Jedi Master...
<bashful> Most of the application can show nicely formatted notification on events that appear on top right corner of the screen. I'm about to write a bash script that will do fairy long processing in the background and I really want to know when it is finished. How can I show that nice notification from a bash script? i am using stock ubuntu 12.04 and i don't want to have to download anything.
<beefer> Hey, anyone running Borderlands:The presequel on Ubuntu?
<BTJustice> Chuck_norris:  I used this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<wally777> .
<bubbasaures> beefer, what is your end goal?
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice:  and this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GPGMigration
<beefer> I cannot connect to anyone's game.  I assume it's a problem between my linux box and Windows
<beefer> Bubbasaures: I just want to see if I can connect to a game with someone else running Linux
<claudio> Hi
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: and what is the command that mess up things
<bubbasaures> thanks never run games myself, we just deal with actualities to help.
<BTJustice> Chuck_Norris: I was just starting out making as the commands say and i noticed errors so I started again with sudo in front of them.
<beefer> bubbasaures: thanks anyway.  I opened the ports, turned off the firewall, put myself in the DMZ and still can't get anything working.
<Banano> bubbasaures, thanks again. i've switched to gnome (fallback) and performance is better
<OerHeks> beefer, expensive game http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/borderlands-pre-sequel-linux-download
<bubbasaures> Banano, cool, enjoy.
<Banano> now i just have to fix my keyboard and i'm pretty much back to where i upgraded from ;)
<BTJustice> Ubuntu MATE is pretty light on resources.  I play Star Trek Online with it and PlayOnLinux well.
<claudio> some braziliam?
<Banano> what's the offtopic channel?
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: ok, then could you replicate what's happends?
<bubbasaures> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Banano> makes sense
<Banano> thanks
<bubbasaures> heh yeah
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: i mean paste the error
<claudio> some brasilian?
<bubbasaures> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<claudio> thanks
<bubbasaures> no probs
<beefer> OerHeks: yeah, I feel it's better to support games that run on Linux
<BTJustice> It works fine now if I try to create a key in terminal as a regular user whereas before I had nothing but errors.
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: ok, good to know
<BTJustice> I guess at some time /.gnupg either got created or modified to only be accessed by root.  No idea when that happened.
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: it could, who knows xD
<kostkon> bashful, man notify-send
<BTJustice> Chuck_Norris: Alright.  Thanks for your help.  You too Ben64 and Bashing-om.
<Chuck_Norris> BTJustice: np
<frexious> hi
<frexious> is anyone here
<frexious> any python devs?
<frexious> how to ignore join notice in irc?
<honey> hi
<OerHeks> frexious, you might want to ask in #python too
<frexious> thanks
<HomelessSanta> Hello honey. :P
<honey> hello
<daftykins> honey: o/
<honey> oh daftykins
<honey> i need help hun
<daftykins> what's up?
<frexious> OerHeks: how do you change your nick color?
<honey> new pc... only shows analog audio
<honey> no opt for digital 5.1 blah.
<honey> subwoofer is grayed out no mode.
<honey> you with me? lol
<honey> im on 14.04
<daftykins> hrmm, could be that IEC958 (optical) is muted
<honey> i dont think we saw anything muted..
<honey> HomelessSanta, did we? lol
<daftykins> i think i often hear comments of installing "pavucontrol" being helpful
<HomelessSanta> Aha nope honey.
<frexious> omg quit notices suck..
<sloantothebone> lol
<frexious> i need a clean log
<daftykins> frexious: please take it elsewhere, you're off topic.
<honey> are you an op here daftykins ?
<HomelessSanta> daftykins, We have a few pictures between the Alsamixer and the sound input if you'd like to check it out.
<HomelessSanta> For honey's issue.
<HomelessSanta> ^^
<daftykins> honey: nah, just had enough brain removed to volunteer :D
<honey> lol.
<daftykins> sure, any pics'd help
<HomelessSanta> KK.
<HomelessSanta> Give me a second.
<honey> maybe do it in pm?
<honey> i might feel violated. lol
<honey> jk
<HomelessSanta> Up to you honey.
<honey> idk chan rules.
<daftykins> truth be told i don't even use desktop so i might not be much help at all
<honey> go for it.
<honey>  idc
<HomelessSanta> daftykins, This is her old PC the sound works fine: https://i.imgur.com/s6iuHg1.png and this is her new PC: https://i.imgur.com/XUFcRNs.jpg
<daftykins> keeping it in chan as long as it's family friendly *looks at honey* would let everyone chime in
<honey> past my bedtime.
<HomelessSanta> daftykins, I figured it wasn't sound up the Speaker column in Alsamixer plainly due to a missing driver or module is my best guess.
<HomelessSanta> As the kernel may not support it by default.
<daftykins> hmm realtek ALC662
<daftykins> honey: can you install the package "pastebinit" and share an "aplay -L | pastebinit" ?
<honey> i still have it up actually. i pasted it in my chan. lol
<honey> hold up
<frexious> ok i figured it out -__-
<frexious> running on ubuntu server
<HomelessSanta> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/5vAZV1wQ
<HomelessSanta> For honey's aplay -L
<HomelessSanta> ^^
<HomelessSanta> I should of added some highlighting to it.
<frexious> have anyone got saltstack working on server
<daftykins> poor NRG didn't want to work... well that's definitely not listing that it's even capable
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<honey> lol
<MDTech-us_MAN> I rememeber there is a package that installs pretty much all the dev packages
<honey> idk about this
<MDTech-us_MAN> more than build-essentials
<daftykins> honey: silly question but i take it the optical jack looks normal and is definitely shining out the ol' red LED?
<honey> LED? where you looking?
<daftykins> physically, on the computer
<honey> i went to look and the power cord pulled out.. its getting late. lol
<daftykins> dooooh!
<daftykins> what make + model computer is it?
<honey> ag3-605-ur2e
<honey> i have two towers here.. and its a tight work area.
<honey> acer predator something. lol
<honey> im not dual booting.
<honey> 14.04 is on a ssd
<honey> hold up..
<honey> think i got it.
<honey> its not the right levels and it needs tweaking but i have sound.
<honey> idk. thanks.
<honey> you're hired. lol
<daftykins> honey: what did you change? :)
<honey> its not correct.. but all speakers are playing.
<honey> i'll find the right chipset.. or something.
<honey> its something silly. im sure
<daftykins> okie dokie :>
<honey> thanks hun.
<daftykins> i'm lost but hey, results!
<honey> miss ya btw. :)
<daftykins> d'aww, my pleasure
<honey> k. i better go. thanks. take care.
<daftykins> hehe i see you sign in on skype every now and then!
<daftykins> you too o/
<honey> i do.
<honey> hit me up and say hi.
<daftykins> ok :)
<honey> i log in to call my daughter on her tablet cause she doesnt answer her phone.
<honey> lol
<Qwertie> Does anyone know what would cause this? https://i.imgur.com/ULQeRhd.jpg
<Qwertie> It happens every time I try and run a live usb/cd
<matthew> hello
<daftykins> Qwertie: memtest
<daftykins> remake the media, md5 the download, etc etc
<Guest24981> Im trying to install ubuntu studio. I already have ubuntu unity 14.04 installed. I entered the command in the terminal, rebooted and nothing happened
<Qwertie> I think the hardware is ok because windows 8 works fine
<daftykins> !md5 | Qwertie
<ubottu> Qwertie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> Guest24981,
<Qwertie> I have re downloaded and tried other versions and tried mint and the all do this
<bazhang> did you select ubuntustudio in the login window
<daftykins> update BIOS?
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<Guest24981> there wasnt an option
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.128 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<bazhang> Guest24981, Thats what to install ^
<Qwertie> I could try updating the bios.
<Guest24981> I just entered sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop. After that, is there anything else
<bazhang> let it install the packages
<Guest24981> after that do I reboot or does it load on its own
<bazhang> log out, then select, log in
<Guest24981> k
<Guest24981> k thanks
<metasansana> is there a channel for ubuntu developers? ie: people developing on ubuntu not the system itself
<coolstar> metasansana: it's usually better to join the channel of the component you want to contribute to
<coolstar> metasansana: e.g. #xfce-dev for xfce
<bazhang> ##programming perhaps metasansana
<metasansana> coolstar, not really referring to contribution
<metasansana> came across this today: http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-loves-Developers
<jgoldberg> hello
<jgoldberg> my cursor is jumping to the left and opening things on the dock
<jgoldberg> even if touchpad is disabled, even when not typing
<TheHackOps> If i run sudo rm -rf / will make debian packages install faster?
<jgoldberg> using 14.04
<jgoldberg> it always jumps to the center of the first two dock items and clicks
<bubbasaures> !topic | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Nameo0> Hello! =) I have a stupid question. What is the absolute address to the Documents folder in ubuntu 12.04?
<TheHackOps> ./home
<TheHackOps> ./home/username
<TheHackOps> more specifc
<TheHackOps> specific
<somsip> Nameo0: /home/{username}/Documents
<Nameo0> thank you. =)
<kodes_> wtf
<UTL> Hello. When I copy files to a mini SD card directly using an adapter plugged into my laptop, the process is extremely slow, and even hangs. It's so bad, that I have to restart my computer to get it to stop hanging! My other alternative is to use Windows, because it works there, but not Ubuntu. HELP!
<UTL> I am transferring files, and it is hung, even as I'm typing. I need an immediate answer!
<chalcedony> UTL, are you using commands or a gui?
<UTL> I am transferring using the file manager (Nautilus).
<chalcedony> that ought actually to work, UTL
<somsip> UTL: anything in dmesg to indicate an error?
<UTL> The active light on my laptop is staying on, but there is little on-screen activity. It is transferring a nearly 500 megabyte file at KILOBYTES per second! It goes nearly instantly under Windows.
<UTL> Dmesg? What's that?
<somsip> UTL: in a terminal, type 'demsg'
<UTL> Okay, just a sec.
<dustinspringman> i've got a 12.04 that is not booting... I've mounted the disk with another vm, can see the files... what I want to do is disable startup services one by one until the OS boots... anyone know the proper way to do that?
<UTL> Hmmm. I think I found my problem. It just displayed dozens of lines that say "end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector (input number here)" and it also says several times "mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt."
<somsip> UTL: seems like it. I have no idea what that means, but it should give you something to research from
<Banano> dustinspringman, wouldn't backing up the files and start over be a better idea?
<Bashing-om> dustinspringman: What leads you to suspect any startup service as a problem rather than the boot files in general ?
<UTL> Research? What should I research? I don't have much to go on, here.
<dustinspringman> I'm pretty sure its related to a service I was testing.. i ran apt-get update and it errored.. after reboot it now hangs.. =/
<somsip> UTL: you have an error message.
<dustinspringman> I'd like to just shut off that service out of startup, pretty sure it will come back
<dustinspringman> and I've got a ton of customization on this vm.. would rather not have to start over..
<UTL> Obviously.
<UTL> I'll see what I can look up.
<somsip> UTL: so why ask the question what to research when you have an obvious point of reference to use in your research...
<dustinspringman> i'm seeing something about "echo manual > /etc/init.d/service~name"
<dustinspringman> maybe... maybe.. that will work?
<remymartin9> what's the reason for youtube video showing black screen but audio is plays?
 * UTL is confused. He hasn't had much coffee. :-P
<Banano> maybe youtube doesn't like you remymartin9
<remymartin9> Banano:  why troll?
<Bashing-om> dustinspringman: Well, yeah, might try and do a full CHange Root into the install from the liveDVD. Wont hurt to try .
<Banano> i'm not
<flipfry>  i tried to resize my ubuntu filesystem using gparted (from a ubuntu live USB) but it failed. Now my drive doesnt boot, anyone have any ideas how to repair?
<TheHackOps> remymartin9, It happens when the flash plugin containers render decides its done for the day
<remymartin9> i've no idea what that means, so something is broken with flash plugin?
<bubbasaures> flipfry, You had a error in the resize running gparted?
<flipfry> yea, not sure what went wrong
<TheHackOps> What happened ubuntu
<flipfry> i was trying to shrink so i could fit onto a new SSD
<TheHackOps> You used to be cool
<bubbasaures> flipfry, Did it show as a partition still,or unallocated?
<bazhang> TheHackOps, take the chat elsewhere
<xxz2013> lih
<xxz2013> hAHH
<flipfry> shows up as ext4 still. when i boot it attempts to find filystem errors
<bubbasaures> flipfry, A auto fdisk?
<bubbasaures> !fdisk
<UTL> Great. So I force eject the card by hand, re-insert, and it doesn't even mount. I run dmesg, and it tells me that it can't read the SD card!
<UTL> I'm gonna have to reboot. Thanks anyway, guys.
<bubbasaures> flipfry, have you let the file check run, if so for how long and what did you see?
<griffball> My USB microphone is powered and showing up in lsusb as just a device ID (Bus 005 Device 003: ID b58e:9e84) but I cannot select it in Sound Settings or anything
<flipfry> auto fdisk??
<flipfry> failed to find several mount points / ,/tmp...
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> what does "Your system does not provide a working javascript library."
<bubbasaures> flipfry, wrong term Doh,
<bubbasaures> flipfry, meant fsck
<MDTech-us_MAN> where do I get this "javascript library"
<bubbasaures> flipfry, abstractly chkdsk is similar to fsck
<MDTech-us_MAN> anyone?
<bubbasaures> flipfry, I would check the uuid with sudo blkid and the fstab in the install to see if the same, but we are not really on the same page here.
<flipfry> my guess is the UUID changed and its not picking up the new one
<bubbasaures> flipfry, That would do it, not a big deal if so, easy fix.
<somsip> MDTech-us_MAN: what are you trying to run?
<MDTech-us_MAN> eggdrop
<MDTech-us_MAN> I probobly will not ever even need that module though
<somsip> MDTech-us_MAN: disable the module then
<kodes> so what goes on here in noob
<MDTech-us_MAN> but still
<MDTech-us_MAN> what package have these
<Bashing-om> kodes: It be direct ubuntu support, only .
<kodes> ok
<roy_> HI
<flipfry> fstab and blkid match, ill run the fsck
<somsip> !find jsapi
<ubottu> Found: libkjsapi4, libkf5jsapi5
<somsip> !info libkf5jsapi5
<ubottu> libkf5jsapi5 (source: kjs): Support for JS scripting in Qt applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<somsip> MDTech-us_MAN: ^^ (possibly)
<griffball> My USB microphone is powered and showing up in lsusb as just a device ID (Bus 005 Device 003: ID b58e:9e84) but I cannot select it in Sound Settings or anything
<griffball> anyone here have a clue how I can get it fully recognized?
<bazhang> griffball, what about using pavucontrol/padevchooser
<flipfry> bubbasaures, fsck found some checksum errors right off the bat, now its running through.
<nulled> http://emhdf.com if you are harassed seek help here. Answers as well.
<griffball> bazhang: does not show in pavucontrol either, and padevchooser gives me a couple of warnings when I try to use it from terminal, so I can't even check into it
<griffball> this is the warning it gave me just after installing padevchooser and trying to run it: (process:12977): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::default-icon after class was initialised
<Hendrich> What is the best videogames for ubuntu
<Hendrich> This is important
<Hendrich> I need videogames and Ubuntu has none
<EricBlade> helllppp :-)   i just rebooted after the most recent updates to 14.04 installed, and everything was pitch black.  was using nouveau nvidia drivers.  i switched to nvidia-331, and everything comes up, but as soon as I login to X, X restarts.
<EricBlade> hendrich: Quake 3
<bazhang> !steam | Hendrich
<ubottu> Hendrich: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<EricBlade> hendrich: yes you can also install Steam and there's a fairly sizeable list available there
<Hendrich> Ubuntu stem?
<Hendrich> Got it, thanks bro
<bazhang> best is a matter of opinion Hendrich dont poll here
<Hendrich> Don't tell me what to do friend
<Hendrich> Also Quake 3 is the best game ever made
<bazhang> Hendrich, there's a link, check it,
<Hendrich> So he is correcf
<EricBlade> my X log shows that it was intentionally closing, but I can't find what is telling it to close.
<nix-> hi all
<daftykins> hi
<krz> hi
<krz> i have a ubuntu laptop. cron suddenly stopped working. ps aux | grep cron, doesnt show anything significant
<nix-> wow it's quiet in here, usually it's super busy
<krz> anyone know why?
<griffball> I can see what looks like a partial device ID that corresponds to my USB microphone in lsusb, but it doesn't show in pavucontrol or the basic sound settings... any ideas what could be going on?
<krz> what does ubuntu use to run cron?
<krz> crond?
<riz0n> Hello, I am getting a "permission denied" error in cron, for awstats, my logfiles are in /var/log/apache2/custom ... What do I need to set the permissions for there to not be a permission errors?
<Joshua^Dunamis> some scheduled operations
<EricBlade> ok, so, it turns out that bash no longer accepts the contents of my .profile, which blew up the xsession
<valium> OPENSOURCE
<krz> anyone?!
<LinuxGold> OUTSOURCE!
<valium> CLOSESOURCE!
<krz> what does ps aux | grep cron return for you guys?
<krz> do you see crond in the results?
<chettikandathil> i want to open a application with my own set of .config/application/ config files. is it possible to start the appliation this way. i want to use a folder like /home/ubuntu/configs/.config/application.
<valium> YEAHH
<MrSavage> krz: http://sprunge.us/IjiC
<fireun> Hi all, I installed 14.10 on a new laptop, got the basics setup before I realized it wasnt an LTS release, so I reinstalled with 14.04 and now I can't get my bluetooth mouse to connect -- any ideas why that may be? I tried searching for bluetooth related changelog info but came up with nothing.
<valium> anything is possible with ubuntu
<MrSavage> Don't be a derp
<valium> burp
<fireun> hrm. classy.
<chettikandathil> like it is okay if i could give the /home/ubuntu/configs as the configuration (or home) directory for the application. is it possible to specify like that?
<Guest74074> hello
<Guest74074> how do i get out of issri
<Guest74074> like i trid ctrl+c
<somsip> Guest74074: /quit
<Guest74074> that's such a noob question for me to ask i'm sorry guys
<Guest74074> :(
<Guest74074> thank you though somsip
<fireun> typical ubuntu
<LinuxGold> ooboontoo
<le_goliard> Hello. I would like to make my Ubuntu desktop launch a script after a few minutes of being idle and to kill the script after some time
<le_goliard> it also need to kill the script after the user becomes activity
<mbuf> why am I getting an error in this script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9421556/
<cfhowlett> !bash | mbuf
<ubottu> mbuf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cfhowlett> mbuf, suggestion:  #bash        channel
<somsip> mbuf: grep doesn't just return a one-line output
<SwitchKill> CHOLBY RULES
 * SwitchKill slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<LinuxGold> *cough* what?
<cfhowlett> LinuxGold, daily foul-mouthed idiot.  safe to ignore.
<mbuf> cfhowlett, somsip that code works fine on other distributions, hence the question here
<somsip> mbuf: it all depends on the content of .bashrc though. If there is no match, result is empty and you're find. If you get 2 lines in the result, -eq is not a valid comparison. I could be well wrong, but it looks like a potential bug to me
<somsip> *you're fine
<mbuf> somsip, the answer 'No' is correct; but, my question was on the error part
<LinuxGold> of course.
<grimlock_> hello ubuntuners!!!!
<somsip> mbuf: do you understand what I said before? I does not look like -eq is a valid comparison between the output of grep and "". I get "-eq: unary operator expected" which suggest you should be checking for NULL (using -z) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15522018/bash-unary-operator-expected
<mbuf> somsip, okay
<epyx> my system unstable and running hot, it freezes from time to time
<epyx> fans are blasting though
<epyx> what can I do?
<m000gle> I use Chrome/Chromium application launcher shortcuts in order to pin websites such as Google Calendar, Feedly etc to my launcher/dock, and would like to specify a window size, which the window will open to each time.
<m000gle> I've tried: Using the command-line switchers "window-size=x,y" and "--app-window-size=x,y"; as well as the X standard "--geometry=wxh+0+0".  However, Chrome/Chromium seems to ignore all of the above.  I've tested this both in the Open Source and Google branded browsers.
<m000gle> Are there any ways to force a specific window size upon launching a Chrome/Chromium application launcher shortcuts .desktop file? [Ubuntu 14.04, Unity desktop environment / Google Chrome Version 39.0.2171.71 (64-bit) / Chromium Version 39.0.2171.65]
<m000gle> I apologize for posting this in the Ubuntu Support channel, but after asking this question twice in 48 hours in #chromium-support, I've not yet received so much as a response =/
<celexi> m00gle whenever i open a window from a shortcut in chrome it opens on its previous size
<celexi> it doesn't do that for you ?
<m000gle> Try maximizing the window, closing the window while maximized, and then opening it
<m000gle> When I do this, it will forget the previous window's size, and default back to its minimum size, barely big enough to fit the window decorations and forcing me to resize it manually
<celexi> yeah it bugs out that way for me as well
<Bashing-om> epyx: Have you cleaned the box, and blown out the dustr ( protect the fans from spinning while blowing ) ?
<celexi> but i never maximize them usually
<Bashing-om> dust*
<m000gle> It would be lovely to just have it open at 1024x768, or 1600x900, or something else equally useable as a window on a large screen
<RedPenguin> Is MouseKeys for some reason limited to PS/2?
<RedPenguin> My PS/2 extension cable broke and I switched to a USB keyboard and mousekeys no longer does anything
<bubbasaures> RedPenguin, look in settings universal access
<echall> hey
<RedPenguin> bubbasaures: figured it out, for some reason disabling and renabling worked
<bubbasaures> RedPenguin, GJ ;)
<echall> hello there
<echall> hey
<foxlet> Hi!
<opus_> hello, screwed up my apt-get again..
<opus_> Is there a checklist of how to fix 'apt-get -f install' ? I installed libmysqlclient_....maria and it broke my entire box
<daftykins>  opus_ - we'd surely love some pastebin'd output rather than to have to guess :)
<opus_> http://pastebin.com/D7ZYmmBW is where it fails
<daftykins> opus_: "dpkg -l | grep libmysql"
<opus_> http://pastebin.com/rpAaZBht
<opus_> looks like two packages, one i386 and one amd
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> and you can only have one!
<daftykins> looks like the i386 is removed but config files are still present
<opus_> hmmm
<opus_> how do fix that? I was trying to install mariadb
<opus_> which tried to install some mysql stuff, obviously it didn't work. i eventually just ran a docker container
<daftykins> you could purge both and try again
<daftykins> depends how wrecking-ball you want to be with it :D
<opus_> damn
<opus_> these error messages are making me feel dumb
<daftykins> they do give clues :)
<opus_> can I just remove it?
<daftykins> 'it' ?
<LinuxGold> you mean remove linux altogether?
<LinuxGold> and install what, Windows?
<daftykins> don't be silly.
<daftykins> we're talking about packages
<opus_> http://pastebin.com/juTy2kZU
<opus_> Thats what happens when I try to purge both of them
<opus_> "but it is not going to be installed" ["cuz you are stupid, haha!"]
<opus_> http://pastebin.com/PzyhzDNL If i try to remove all of the packages that depend on it
<opus_> it saids it can't remove it because it can't install it, but it won't remove it because it isn't installed.
<daftykins> use "dpkg -r <package>"
 * bubbasaures looks for the peanut vendor
<daftykins> bubbasaures: that's nuts!
<bubbasaures> ;)
<Schnabeltierchen> any suggestions for a single-user xmpp server (if many transports are integrated perfect) under ubuntu?
<opus_> is there a way to force it to remove it?
<opus_> I got i386 removed but amd64 is still there
<opus_> and i still can't install wireshark
<daftykins> yeah dpkg -r is
<warfaren> try remove packagename:amd64 ?
<warfaren> iirc that's how you do it
<daftykins> i would hope that's what's been tried already.
<opus_> http://pastebin.com/c2B7a3q7
<Qwertie> Does the startup disk creater work with other disros?
<warfaren> Qwertie: you mean using it to create bootable disks for other distros?
<Qwertie> Yes
<warfaren> i think it could work, there's also a program called unetbootin that you could try that does the same thing
<Qwertie> Can you just copy the content of the iso on to a usb?
<bubbasaures> Qwertie, The onboard is ubuntu only
<warfaren> Qwertie: no you can't, because the boot sector is outside the main partition
<bubbasaures> Qwertie, people often dd it
<daftykins> Qwertie: only for EFI boot
<daftykins> warfaren: only true for legacy boot
<warfaren> so it would not get written, then you'll just have a USB stick with regular files on it.
<warfaren> oh ok daftykins thanks, i haven't really looked into EFI yet
<opus_> man.. this sucks
<opus_> any idea?
<MSErgo4k> Which software stack will handle ACPI event for changing screen mode.(E.g. mirror mode/extend mode/internal only) The acpi hot key doesn't work on my laptop. And I want to debug it.
<Schnabeltierchen> MSErgo4k normaly acpid or some other program grabing the acpi-events and triggering scripts...
<MSErgo4k> Schnabeltierchen: Great thanks. So I think the first step is find the correct script and add some debug output to check if the script is triggered. I'll do it now. :)
<Schnabeltierchen> in the repo is a acpi-debugger-tool, forgot his name, but i also used it to get my power key working properly... start in verbose, and press your key,if a keypress is singalized in terminal, you have to check the acpid config for the script
<Schnabeltierchen> triggered by the button
<hilbilly> I have an NTFS volume as USB external.  Due to CPU resources, I suspect it is using kernel NTFS instead of ntfs-3g.  Mount lists it as 'fuseblk'.  How can I tell?
<MSErgo4k> I see, thanks!
<Schnabeltierchen> my infos may not be accurate, they´re depending on my own eperiences....
<Schnabeltierchen> but it solved my problem this way, maybe it gives you some hints
<MSErgo4k> Schnabeltierchen: Surely it's useful for me. I'll try to search some acpi-debug-tools now. :-D
<Schnabeltierchen> aptitude seach acpi
<krastavac> can someone help me how to install all kali/backbox tools in ubuntu 14.04 lst?
<hilbilly> Why not just install backbox?
<dlukz> is this the support channle or should i go elsewhere?
<xangua>  /topic
<dlukz> well here is my issue.  I have a usb wifi adapter that connects to a neighbors wifi so they have access to my computer.  The connection is really shotty and disconnects often.  It requires me to reset the adapter(unplug and replug).  Is there a way to do this via CLI?  i have tried echoing 1 into "/sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/2-4/remove", but that crashed my machine.  "usb_modeswitch -R -v 08456 -p 9020" also doesnt work.  Anyone have any sugge
<MSErgo4k> dlukz: after a quick search:  echo "port id" |sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind  I didn't verify if it works.
<MSErgo4k> dlukz: The command will disable an USB port. So you need to choose the correct port id.
<dlukz> thanks..testing now
<dlukz> so the portid is the 2-4?
<dlukz> or?
<epyx> how do I reset start up programs? (Ubuntu 14.04)
<epyx> I accidently pressed the remove button... :/
<dlukz> MSErgo4k so, yeah that removed it. but now its gone, have a suggestion for rescanning the usb?
<Sugi> hey. im trying to install a .run file and I am getting the error “unable to alloc X bytes"
<Sugi> any idea what might be causing ti?
<dlukz> Sugi it sounds like its an error in the file to me, but im not sure
<Sugi> hm ok. ill redownload
<dlukz> i don't know if redownloading will fix anything
<Ben64> Sugi: what are you installing? you should find a better method than running a random file
<Sugi> metasploit framework
<dlukz> MSErgo4k so another problem i have is that wlan0 doesnt show as an interface unless i unplug and replug the usb device
<MSErgo4k> dlukz: aha. Sorry, I just googled it. And the page didn't show me how to add it back...
<dlukz> actually it may still be there
<MSErgo4k> dlukz: not sure...
<dlukz> but i still need to figure out how to add wlan0 without manually replugging the usb
<MSErgo4k> dlukz: let me google a solution for you. :-)
<dlukz> ive looked, no luck on my part
<MSErgo4k> dlukz: Please could you check if it works for you:  echo "port id" |sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/bind
<turdle654> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.1 in VMWARE player and its virtual display refuses to fill the player window.
<dlukz> MSErgo4k you mean actually "port id" or the port id it should be?
<MSErgo4k> dlukz: when you try to disable that port, you choosed a port id. And fill it again there.
<dlukz> i used 2-4, the device it was listed as
<dlukz> cat /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/2-4/idVendor
<dlukz> 0846
<dlukz> thats right
<dlukz> but still no wlan0
<dlukz> well this is stupid :\
<dlukz> all im trying to do is make my wifi adapter persistently connect to a specific wifi access point, I have everything else taken care of, i just need to have the usb wifi adapter reset if the connection dies
<dlukz> ^ its a stupid one that requires custom drivers
<MSErgo4k> I have no idea then :-(
<dlukz> no worries
<dlukz> i will find a way
<Ben64> get a better adapter?
<dlukz> i mean, its a great adapter
<Ben64> obviously not
<dlukz> the chipset just has shitty support for ubuntu
<dlukz>  NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<Ben64> yeah, so get a better one..
<UBUNTU_USER> i have question : why does deleting libselinux.so.1 library file break entire linux installs if selinux is disabled
<UBUNTU_USER> why would the library be used , if its disabled
<UBUNTU_USER> i dont know how to read codes, and dont trust nsa codes
<UBUNTU_USER> can anyone explain it plz
<MSErgo4k> UBUNTU_USER: try to find which package depends on selinux?
<UBUNTU_USER> lol
<rww> UBUNTU_USER: because rather a lot of rather important programs have the ability to use selinux features if it's enabled, so they're linked against libselinux, and programs tend not to work if libraries they're linked against like that don't exist.
<UBUNTU_USER> ok i understand
<UBUNTU_USER> so its impossible for selinux to execute code
<UBUNTU_USER> even thoughit checks for lib
<cope-> working on a remote 14.04 server and: service networking restart; does not work. same with ifdown em2 && ifup em2
<cope-> pretty much have to reboot the server for any networking changes to take effect
<cope-> anybody know a fix for this
<rypervenche> cope-: Can you show us your interfaces file? Pastebin the contents please.
<stoogenmeyer> hey im trying to have a command in cron such as this 0 3 * * * curl http://localhost:4151/pub?topic=events -d "{\"name\":\"timer.daily\",\"data\":{\"timestamp\":\"$(date +%s)\"}}"
<stoogenmeyer> but the command seems to not be exectued correctly (i assume its because of the $(date +%s) part. could someone give me a hand in making this cronable ?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | stoogenmeyer maybe this can help?
<ubottu> stoogenmeyer maybe this can help?: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<lotuspsychje> stoogenmeyer: that online cron job at bottom of page looks interesting
<shodan45> what's the best way to automate copying the kernel and initrd to another location when they get installed/created?
<lotuspsychje> shodan45: you want to backup the kernel?
<shodan45> lotuspsychje: no, I want to copy it & the initrd to another location, for pxe booting
<lotuspsychje> shodan45: not sure mate
<lotuspsychje> shodan45: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/468594/copying-modules-to-another-system
<n3vtelen> install xampp or lamp>
<n3vtelen> ?
<MasterPiece> n3vtelen, sudo apt-get install lamp
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how to check my installed ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<n3vtelen> does lamp has any feature xampp has?
<n3vtelen> has lamp any feature xampp does?
<auronandace> !lamp | n3vtelen
<ubottu> n3vtelen: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<auronandace> linocisco: what is the output of: uname -a
<n3vtelen> auronandace,ubottu thanks
<linocisco> 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> linocisco: 32bit ubuntu
<linocisco> Ben64, why 686 instead of 386?
<Ben64> because it does stuff that won't work on a 386
<linocisco> how to disable Aero themes on ubuntu to increase performance on VM?
<Guest46509> o
<Guest46509> hi
<Guest46509> all bnc here only
<Guest46509> lol
<Guest46509> why 1000 bnc need for this room?:)
<Guest46509> i did not saw answer in topic that's why i asked about this in main
<Guest46509> :P
<AceLan> what is bnc?
<lotuspsychje> AceLan: a bouncer
<mikhael_k33hl> I've setup nagios and nagiosgraph in Ubuntu 14.04. I can access nagios but when I access nagiosgraph it says "Cannot read rrd directory"
<juned_> hii guys
<juned_> what is the best c language write editor
<KennyJB> Hey there anyone around?
<KamalKaur> Greetings!
<KamalKaur> How can I check the user activities on server?
<KamalKaur> Ubuntu server*
<KennyJB> What type of activities are you interested in checking?
<torelulz> KennyJB: last username - for login history, you can check his ~/.bash_history for a history of commands
<KennyJB> I think it was KamalKaur looking for that info
<KamalKaur> KennyJB: Like who logged and used what commands?
<KamalKaur> and at what time
<KennyJB> who will show you who is logged in, last will show the last users logged in, and you can find a history of commands for users at ~/.bash_history
<KennyJB> KamalKaur, ^
<KennyJB> You can also use lsof and ps to get information on what types of files and processes the user is running
<KamalKaur> That's for a particular user. Is there a way to list all the activities collectively for all users?
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: cat /home/*/.bash_history
<b00b00> hello
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: anybody can kill bash before it writes the history file btw
<KennyJB> KamalKaur, are you seeking some type of real-time monitoring?
<b00b00> I am looking for an idea, i have little widget i wrote on node.js and i want to add basic auth mechanism, is there a way on ubuntu level some how to do it? not node.js or apache auth i am looking for. thanks
<KamalKaur> EriC^^: Using cat will not show the users, but only the commands used
<KamalKaur> KennyJB: Is there something like that in your knowledge?
<KennyJB> top/htop are probably the best for that unless you need to see specifically which commands are being entered
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: you can use this find /home -iname ".bash_history" | while read e; do echo $e; cat $e; done
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: it will state the path of the file before cat'ing
<EriC^^> use cat -n if you want it numbered
<ash`> Also man strace might be useful depending on what you want to see.
<KamalKaur> EriC^^: Ok
<KamalKaur> And how does the admins manage it all?
<KamalKaur> What all they do and use in their routine?
<KennyJB> KamalKaur, lsof, ps, who, last, tail
<KennyJB> Read the manual files for these.  Also look into what the various logs in /var/log/ are.
<KennyJB> You can pretty much monitor everything on your system with those.
<KennyJB> There's not really one central application that tracks user activities globally, that I know of anyway.  Most just use a mixture of these tools to find out what they need
<KamalKaur> And how do I know what do I need? o.O
<KennyJB> Well, it's easier to define what you need to do
<KennyJB> And then to decide how to use those tools to do it
<KennyJB> To make a lame analogy...  It's how a carpenter builds a house with a hammer and tape measure, versus there just being a "house building machine".
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: this is better, just occurred to me for i in /home/*/.bash_history; do echo $i; cat -n $i; done
<KamalKaur> EriC^^: yeah.. Thanks
<KamalKaur> KennyJB: Actually I'm a beginner to SysAdmin things. Just searching for what all are my duties and routine works. On searching I found that SysAdmins do a lot of things, they monitor the working, logs, security etc
<KennyJB> I would suggest reading the manual to lsof.  It's one of the more complex of the ones I mentioend and you should be able to get an idea of what it is useful for
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem with ubutnu 14.04 and xen 4.4. Xen does not mount disk images via loop after update from 4.1. Somehow Xen use qemu to emulate an IDE drive. why?
<KennyJB> For example, you can use it to list open network connections for a specific user, or fine out which users have a psecific file open, etc.
<KamalKaur> KennyJB: Okay
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: there's also tripwire btw
<EriC^^> !info tripwire
<ubottu> tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2.2-4 (utopic), package size 1296 kB, installed size 9122 kB
<KennyJB> If you're doing any network monitoring iptraf is very useful too
<KamalKaur> I'll look for that, Thanks :)
<phasip> Is there a nice way to on a 64bit system install both the 64bit package and 32bit package. I only want the libraries from a package but it wants me to uninstall the 64bit version...
<tyak> problem with files more than 2Gb for tar -czvf ubuntu.tar.gz / --exclude=/media --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/cdrom --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/root --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/srv --exclude=/run | split -b1024m
<tyak> cal you help me?
<iptable> tyak: define @problems with tar for files more than 2Gb@
<iptable> what is the filesystem you are trying to write those tar files into?
<iptable> Or are you having a problem adding files > 2Gb to tar archive?
<iscorpion> plz help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/9424913/
<iscorpion> and my sources.list is empty
<nossgingmmuc> Hi, I have a samba share on my linux and I wish to access it from a Windows Service built in c#. The issue I am having is that my service is unable to copy files from that local computer to the samba share. I am suspecting there is some issues with authentication or folder rights. Any ideas?
<nossgingmmuc> For testing I've set the folder to chmod 777, also in samba set guest ok, writeable and public yes
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: before you reverse engineer the world, have you tried accessing the cifs shared using standard windows \\IP\share and copying files to the share using that?
<tyak_> my problem is create a file tar.gz with more than 2 gb
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: that will help you figure out if it's your c code or samba config
<nossgingmmuc> iptable: well, it works from windows computer A but not B
<nossgingmmuc> but I fail to understand the difference between them.
<iptable> tyak_: so the problem is with creating a tar file that would be over 2Gb in size? Is this a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu? Also what's the filesystem on which you are creating the tar file?
<tyak_> 64
<KamalKaur> EriC^^: Hey!
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: so an ubuntu share, 2 windows boxes, accessing from one windows box works as expected and doesn't work as expected form the other? using same login username?
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: what's up?
<iptable> tyak_: answer the other part of the question please
<tyak_> ext4
<KamalKaur> You said that one can remove the history means the .bash_history file. Then how do the admin know about that user's activities?
<nossgingmmuc> iptable: there is no authentication to access the share.
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: i suppose you could get something that logs everything somehow
<iptable> KamalKaur: auditd?
<EriC^^> KamalKaur: no idea really
<iptable> KamalKaur: 1. logs, 2. audit daemon called auditd, 3. selinux, 4. apparmor, 5. distributed bash history logging
<iptable> 5 ways
<KamalKaur> iptable: Any experience with it?
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: well, there is. I understand that you are accessing as "Anonymous" on both boxes then?
<iptable> KamalKaur: which one?
<chong> exit
<chong> q
<chong> exit
<nossgingmmuc> yeah, I suspect that is the case iptable.
 * BigBud dances around naked
<linocisco> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv 7F0CEB10 DOES NOT work
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: are you logged in to the windows boxes using the same username when tryign this?
<KamalKaur> iptable: auditd
<KamalKaur> And what about distributed bash history logging
<iptable> KamalKaur: no. but I heard it's the best one there for the job. googling "auditd howto" might be your best call.
 * BigBud urinates on the ops
 * BigBud farts
<lotuspsychje> !ops | BigBud
<ubottu> BigBud: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<BigBud> fuck u!
<iptable> KamalKaur: for bash_history, you can patch bash to also save history to a common location
<nossgingmmuc> iptable: nope, the computers are different logins.
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: does one of the logins match your login on the linux box?
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: username that is
<nossgingmmuc> nope, they do not.
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: in that case it's not permissions on linux and not an issues with samba-cifs. It's a windows issue.
<lotuspsychje> KamalKaur: whats your end goal exactly? log what users so on your machine?
<lotuspsychje> do
<iptable> tyak_: did you compile tar yourself?
<KamalKaur> Goal is definitely to be a good SysAdmin. Logs are one of the important things
<iptable> tyak_: looks like either the OS is 32 bit or the tar you installed is 32 bit. Or tar isn't compiled with large file support.
<iptable> tyak_: first do this: dd if=/dev/zero of=/location/where/tar/file/would/go bs=1M count=2500
<lotuspsychje> KamalKaur: you can keylog your own network
<iptable> tyak_: so we can test if you can create files larger than 2Gb in that particular location at all
<iptable> tyak_: then we know if we should be troubleshooting filesystem/kernel OR tar binary.
<KamalKaur> lotuspsychje: Means?
<lotuspsychje> KamalKaur: meaning, keylogging users on your own network, so you know exaclty whats happening
<lotuspsychje> !info logkeys | KamalKaur
<ubottu> KamalKaur: logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (utopic), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<iptable> that is NOT a good sysadmin practice
<iptable> and doesn't work for SSL connections
<nossgingmmuc> iptable: do you mind if I send you the smb logs for that connection? I wish not to paste it public
<nossgingmmuc> maybe you can see something I cant
<iptable> KamalKaur: for multihomed systems, use auditd, save logs remotely as well as locally as well
<lotuspsychje> iptable: its an official package...
<iptable> nossgingmmuc: use pastebin
<nossgingmmuc> Yeah, I have done that.
<KamalKaur> ok
<iptable> lotuspsychje: that doesn't make it a good sysadmin practice. keylogging is evil
 * iptable goes for a coffee
<lotuspsychje> iptable: what about if you have evil users on your own network?
<crito> hi guys, a quick question. I'm unable to connect to my website over internet but can on 3g. Plus can't ssh into the server. Any help would be great
<mintooedou> mintooedou
<ikonia> crito: look at your networks routes then
<ikonia> crito: if you can connect on 3g over the internet but not on your ineternet connection check your internet connections routes, dns and firewall
<iptable> lotuspsychje: ban them, restrict them, control them. Don't keylog them
<rod_> any gui for ubuntu server recomendations?
<Ben64> rod_: none
<iptable> crito: you mean you can't connect to your website from the same network on which you are hosting it using your router's external IP?
<iptable> crito: if so, change the router. most likely it doesn't do something called NAT loopback so you cannot access internal server services using your network's external IP. common issue with most routers
<gdm85> hi there! any idea why 'rsyslogd -d' just forks, without staying in foreground?
<ktechmidas> rod_: why would you use a GUI on a server?
<rod_> is ubuntu server jsp only?
<iptable> rod_: no
<rod_> nubi
<mintooedou> mintooedou
<ikonia> mintooedou: can you stop that please
<crito> sorry no iptable. My server is hosted remotely. Working fine, but now unable connect to the website or download emails
<lotuspsychje> iptable: read the purposes: https://code.google.com/p/logkeys/
<iptable> gdm85: from rsyslog manpage: -n: Avoid auto-backgrounding.
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: doesn't key logging record the keyboard strokes?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yes
<gdm85> iptable: but then the description of -d option is wrong/misleading
<iptable> hence it is evil and makes people feel unfomfortable using the said systems
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: so if somebody ssh'es it won't work right?
<iptable> gdm85: no it isn't. -d says @turns on debug mode@
<gdm85> iptable: "Using this the daemon will not proceed a fork(2) to set itself in the background, but opposite to that stay in the foreground and write much debug information on the current tty."
<EriC^^> iptable: yeah cause it records everything even their chats and other info
<iptable> gdm85: you can debug log to a file
<rod_> want to move my website from win7 machine to usb'd ubuntu server on old machine and stash it in ip pantry
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: it needs to run on the original machine
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: you mean the machine they are using for typing?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yes
<gdm85> iptable: seen that? what do you think?
<EriC^^> oh ok
<iptable> lotuspsychje: so deploy on ALL machines? that's a small world you live in
<EriC^^> iptable: if you dont mind, how do you get the commands run by a user using auditd ?
<lotuspsychje> iptable: if evil things happen on your ubuntu machine, this could be a good method
<iptable> gdm85: from man page: When debugging is turned on using the -d option, rsyslogd produces debugging information according to the RSYSLOG_DEBUG environment variable and the signals received. When run in foreground, the information is written to stdout. An additional output file can be specified using the RSYSLOG_DEBUGLOG environment variable.
<iptable> gdm85: quite clearly explained
<EriC^^> iptable: i think i need to change the auditd.conf file , i tried installing it and running a command bu tit's not in audit.log even
<gdm85> iptable: I copy/pasted that from the rsyslog version on current ubuntu LTS. which version do you have?
<augustN> Does ext3/ext4 have any advantages over FAT32?
<iptable> EriC^^: you need to configure it. I remember seeing a walkthrough on their website
<iptable> augustN: yes
<EriC^^> iptable: ok, thanks
<iptable> augustN: 1. supports file permissions, 2. supprots large files, 3. doesn't loose data just like that - i.e. much more resiliant, 4. loads faster
<netdef> Hello I have some question regarding on libimobiledevice
<gdm85> iptable: I am not sure you're referencing the current Ubuntu 14.04 man page
<saleem> how to set network share from ubuntu 12.04 to windows 7
<iptable> gdm85: I am referencing original rsyslog man page for rsyslog - latest
<lotuspsychje> !samba | saleem
<ubottu> saleem: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<netdef> libimobile 1.1.7 support ios 8.1.1 ?
<gdm85> iptable: yeah, but I am on #ubuntu
<irgendwer4711> anyone using Xen 4.4?
<iptable> gdm85: let me install rsyslog on my ubuntu just to check then
<lotuspsychje> irgendwer4711: its best to ask your question mate
<gdm85> iptable: current version of rsyslog on ubuntu LTS is 7.4.4
<netdef> does imobileinstaller works on ios 8.1.1?
<augustN> iptable: thanks. but ext3/ext4 isn't supported by anything other than linux right?
<saleem> can i know easier steps by screenshot
<Ben64> augustN: you can get it to work in windows
<saleem> is there any link in guide with screenshot
<netdef> i got "can not start com.apple.installer" error
<bekks> netdef: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<netdef> i got when i'm using imobile installer
<irgendwer4711> lotuspsychje: after upgrade to Xen 4.4, Xen used qemu to mount disk images. thats strange.
<iptable> augustN: "kind of". You can flush ext3/4 journal when finishing with linux session and then use ext2 drivers on windows to access it on windows. also fuse implementation for OSX exists for ext2/3/4
<iptable> gdm85: I don't seem to have man rsyslog on ubuntu 14.04 at all even though I have rsyslog
<gdm85> iptable: try man rsyslogd
<netdef> I'm building imobiledevice 1.1.7 latest from the ground
<gdm85> they made it utterly impossible to report a bug without running information-gathering tools..nice. screw that, I won't file a bug report for this
<iptable> gdm85: hold on, checking
<gdm85> yep, no hurry here
<netdef> ubuntu default package imobileisntaller does not work
<iptable> gdm85: I see that. interesting. could drop a mailing list message so someone can look at that
<gdm85> iptable: please do so
<gdm85> I had seen the "-n" option, but I just got confused by the both descriptions
<iptable> gdm85: no, I'm fine. Got enough to do as it is. It's not like people on the help channels get paid for this ;)
<gdm85> iptable: I thought you said you were doing that, np
<gdm85> as in "[I] could drop..."
<iptable> gdm85: no, as in [someone] could drop
<iptable> assumptions
<gdm85> but good to know in more recent versions it has been fixed
<netdef> how many years have you spent to develop this libimobiledevice?
<netdef> long time ago it spites sync error but now it works
<bekks> netdef: You have to ask the libimobile devs  :)
<netdef> ok
<iptable> Been helping too many at the same time. highlight me if I missed your response any1
<netdef> is threre dev channel?
<lotuspsychje> netdef: i think there was a way to sync with rythmbox also if i can recall
<irgendwer4711> how to use disk image via "file:" wit Xen 4.4 and xl?
<netdef> hu
<netdef> I'm planning on better iphone application under linux
<iptable> netdef: you want to code an iPhone app under linux?
<hateball> netdef: there is #ubuntu-dev
<netdef> I want to develop ibooks linux
<iptable> ok
<netdef> auto sync to ibooks and
<netdef> hehe :)
<lotuspsychje> netdef: #ubuntu-devel
<netdef> good
<lotuspsychje> netdef: there is also an exisiting ebook reader app on ubuntu touch, see the #ubuntu-touch guys
<nos09> is there any munin forum
<lotuspsychje> nos09: join the #munin guys
<cfhowlett> nos09, you might even look on their actual website:  munin-monitoring.org
<hhhhh> c
<curiousx>  /nick Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1412.0/05308.html  :P
<irgendwer4711> Chuck_Norris: is invalid
<ravigehlot> I haven't see any updates from MAIN in a few days, even though, I have enabled in the sources.list file. What is going on?
<bekks> ravigehlot: MAybe the devs had a weekend, too?
<cfhowlett> How DARE they!
<violentacrez> ravigehlot: What update were you expecting? Are you saying you've got updates on other machines, but not this one?
<nbusrone> Anyone using nvidia graphic card here with open source driver ?
<auscompgeek> I have, but not currently
<auscompgeek> best to just ask your question though
<CodeGosu> to test multiplayer engine, i wish to simulate high latency, and packet drop on all connections. i have seen some tutorials that can do that easy with ipfw on freebsd. what is easiest way to do such stuff in ubuntu?
<mgedmin> CodeGosu, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/614795/simulate-delayed-and-dropped-packets-on-linux might help
<CodeGosu> if i use 'tc qdisc change dev eth0 root netem delay 100ms 10ms 25%' would it work on localhost connections as well?
<mgedmin> I think so
<nbusrone> auscompgeek : I need someone with nvidia user to test out the open sourcedriver
<ikonia> why do you need someone to test it
<ikonia> why don't you test it
<nbusrone> ikonia : because I am getting an error
<ikonia> so work through the problem
<ikonia> rather than ask for other random people to test it, which really proves nothing
<cfhowlett> nbusrone, gotta agree with ikonia.  troubleshooting means fixing *your* computer set to your specs and usage.  start there.
<mgedmin> sometimes having a working system is useful when you're trying to debug a non-working one, for comparison purposes
<mgedmin> (but I don't have nvidia hardware so can't help here)
<affy> Hello all. What's the preffered way to permanently change mouse sensitivity and disable mouse acceleration?
<auscompgeek> mgedmin: except the nouveau drivers are known to be usable on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> affy: mouse settings?
<cfhowlett> auscompgeek, setttings > Mouse and Touchpad > Acceleration / Sensitivity
<nbusrone> cfhowlett ok
<affy> lotuspsychje: As far as sensitivity, it's all the way to the left (slow) but I want it way slower. There's nothing regarding acceleration there.
<auscompgeek> cfhowlett: you mistabbed there ;)
<cfhowlett> auscompgeek, DOH!  right.  sorry.
<Jack-Zhang> Hello everyone, I'm a novice at Ubuntu. What I use now is Ubunut 14.04, does it worth to update to Ubuntu 14.10?
<ikonia> Jack-Zhang: if you are new and still learning - no
<dns53> Jack-Zhang 14.04 has the advantage of being a long term support, 14.10 has slightly newer software
<Jack-Zhang> Thank you.
<Jack-Zhang> Does it something I must to install?
<lotuspsychje> Jack-Zhang: what do you still need of software?
<Jack-Zhang> I'm also a novice at program.
<iptable> Jack-Zhang: no. only upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 if you find that you need to. use 14.04, it's safe, stable and tested.
<Jack-Zhang> thank you
<iptable> Jack-Zhang: an example of using 14.10 would be if you hardware is so new that 14.04 doesn't yet support it.
<Jack-Zhang> ok I get it
<iptable> Jack-Zhang: with 14.04 being long term support, it will be supported for 5 years. 14.10 is not long term support so soon you would have to upgrade again. Best to stick with LTS 14.04 if you can.
<Jack-Zhang> Thank you very much
<iptable> no problem at all
<cfhowlett> !kylin | Jack-Zhang, fyi
<ubottu> Jack-Zhang, fyi: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Jack-Zhang> Because It prvent me from connecting with other countries, I don't want to use Ubuntu K
<Jack-Zhang> No matter what Thank you very much
<EuaD> i have a backup script that works from the terminal but not from crontab, how would i troubleshoot why it's not running
<mgedmin> EuaD, do you get an error message?  cron sends them by mail; you might find it in /var/mail/$username
<mgedmin> usually the difference is due to the environment (e.g. a different $PATH)
<EuaD> mgedmin, thank you. i realized my crontab didn't have the full path to the script i wanted run.
<EuaD> mgedmin, so mail showed the following /bin/sh: 1: backup_linuxtag.sh: not found
<TheBigDeal> Good morning everyone :)
<TheBigDeal> is there a way to get the 6.18 linux kernel installed ?
<dns53> TheBigDeal http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<niko> /60/10
<TheBigDeal> dns53, installing the .deb directly?
<dns53> TheBigDeal yes, but there is a ppa you could add if you want
<TheBigDeal> dns53, alright, to add-apt
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<dns53> TheBigDeal apt-add-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<TheBigDeal> dns53, I cannot understand what's the difference between the regular linux kernels announced by linus and ubuntu kernels, is that the same linux kernel but modified to fit ubuntu standards?
<dns53> TheBigDeal no one uses linus
<TheBigDeal> dns53, i mean announced by linux
<dns53> TheBigDeal no one uses just linus's version, everyone takes a few driver patches from here and there to suite thair needs, why wait for the linus stamped version
<TheBigDeal> dns53, btw, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dns53> TheBigDeal so the driver you may need may be ported from a future release. there are also tuning options that work either better as a server or better as a desktop or in the middle
<TheBigDeal> hmm
<dns53> TheBigDeal do you optimise for responsiveness and have threads do less work more often or or throughput and have each task do more work each slot but have less things running concurrently
<TheBigDeal> dns53, what do you mean?
<dns53> TheBigDeal the ubuntu kernel makes reasonable choices and has parts from different versions of the kernel ie they may patch a video driver directly from upstream for a new just released video chip not included at the time of release
<TheBigDeal> dns53, ok i understand you
<TheBigDeal> dns53, But there's an error while updating, after adding the pps
<TheBigDeal> ppa*
<dns53> TheBigDeal it should be an option when you boot, press etc to get the (grub) boot menu
<sarthor> Hi, I have extracted some .deb file, that became 3 files, control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz and debian-binary, How can I make this again file.deb, HELP
<TheBigDeal> dns53, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<TheBigDeal> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<torelulz> sarthor: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<dns53> TheBigDeal try changing it to trusty
<TheBigDeal> dns53, omg!, i'm using utopic, what do you mean by changing it?
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: actually these are the supported releases i think http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: the latest is saucy, what exactly does this ppa provide?
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, yes i thought that actually :)
<dns53> TheBigDeal just download the deb and install that
<TheBigDeal> dns53, ok
<TheBigDeal> what's the anti add-apt-repository ? :P
<TheBigDeal> command
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<TheBigDeal> ok
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: maybe there's another ppa or something that works with utopic for sure
<jabathehut> hello
<jabathehut1> hi
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, alright
<Paramezius> hello,could anybody tell me if Vino works in ubuntu14.04?
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, add-apt-repository --remove works as well, right?
<dns53> TheBigDeal just do that, ppa-purge is for when you have upgraded a lot from a ppa and want to reverse it
<TheBigDeal> hmm
<isaque> hey there. anyone has removed evolution-data-server? how the system worked after that?
<Striki> I'm having a bit of an issue with apt-get. I created a meta package that defines it's dependencies, defines them with specific version. These dependencies do exist and there is no conflicts, since none of them is currently installed. apt-get refuses to install these dependencies when the requested version is not the latest one. Do you know of a workaround?
<hikenboot> anyone know if expanding an lvm volume to include second disk and doing a move to new volume effectively defrags an lvm volume?
<cable> wondering how too add a path to PATH directory :)?
<cable> *variable
<cable> trying to have some more programs to run globally
<Pa^2> !path
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<cable> thanks ubottu. :) trying to add a line to it.
<cable> so I can run phpunit globally
<TheBigDeal> can i remove the old linux kernel images?
<TheBigDeal> like the 3.13 versions
<calimero_82> hi guys
<mgedmin> TheBigDeal, newer versions of ubuntu mark those as autoremovable, so you can sudo apt-get autoremove
<mgedmin> TheBigDeal, older versions don't do that and you basically had to find out what versions you had installed (ls /boot was the way I used to do that)
<mgedmin> and sudo apt-get remove linux-image-X.XX-YY-generic ... all of them
<TheBigDeal> mgedmin, hmm, I don't know there's nothing to do autoremove to, but i can see some files
<mgedmin> bash's {}-expansion helps here a lot, e.g.: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13-{21,22,23,24,59}-generic
<TheBigDeal> mgedmin, uname -r
<mgedmin> just be sure you keep the latest kernel and the one you're currently running
<TheBigDeal> mm
<calimero_82> guys when you get the : system program problem detected , the name of the software that crashed where you see ? which folder ? I am not accidentally marked the name of the software crashed when I pressed on details
<mgedmin> oh, make that sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove, that'll also remove the no-longer -headers packages iirc
<TheBigDeal> mmmm
<TheBigDeal> okay
<mgedmin> calimero_82, it's somewhere in the details dialog; what do you mean "accidentally marked"?
<mgedmin> btw all the crash dumps are text files in /var/crash (with huge base64-encoded core dumps inside)
<Ben64> TheBigDeal: what version of ubuntu do you have
<calimero_82> sorry mg__ mgedmin i'm using google translate
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, Utopic unicorn
<Ben64> TheBigDeal: then you should be able to apt-get autoremove for the old kernels
<calimero_82> i mean: when it shows the issue, i don't have signed it and now i don't remeber the name of software crashed
<OpenTokix> calimero_82: look in dmesg - it will say what generated the kernel issue. - But it is probably not related to the actual problem, but something else. - And my inital guess is always io-related.
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, nothing to autoremove
<Ben64> TheBigDeal: then you probably don't have extras
<mgedmin> the autoremove method keeps the last 3 or 4 kernels "just in case"
<TheBigDeal> hmm
<mgedmin> e.g. I've four kernel packages on my 14.10 system and apt-get autoremove won't remove any
<TheBigDeal> ok
<TheBigDeal> mgedmin, got that
<OpenTokix> TheBigDeal: If you want the latest and greatest kernel, there is instructions how to build a custom kernel. - I would never install a kernel-ppa in to my system. Since they might make mistakes, that will affect a lot. If you promptly need latest, build a kernel from your working config.
<cfhowlett> 3 or 4? pretty sure autoremove doesn't retain more than most recent 2 kernels ...
<mgedmin> (this is fine by me; what wasn't fine was when having two dozen old kernels filled up all the inodes in /)
 * ubundo Ubuntu, Linux for homosexual being ..
<ubundo> next best slogan ever!!
<TheBigDeal> OpenTokix, hmm
<OpenTokix> mgedmin: I wouldnt worry about kernels using up inodes in a filesystem, how did you come to that conclusion?
<mgedmin> apt-get upgrade fails with an "out of disk space" error, df shows plenty of disk space, *headscratch* *headscratch* df -i *lightbulb*
<calimero_82> OpenTokix:  i must write in the terminal dmesg ?
<OpenTokix> TheBigDeal: there is "hooks" in the build tree to make a package file for a new kernel that is also portable between your systems.
<OpenTokix> calimero_82: yes, or look in /var/log/dmesg
<velho> mgedmin, can one go back with "autoremove"?
<TheBigDeal> uh
<calimero_82> thanks
<mgedmin> velho, autoremove removes packages that aren't necessary; I don't know what you mean by "go back"
<OpenTokix> mgedmin: I cant remember happen to me, not even once actually
<mgedmin> if you want to reinstall packages that got removed by apt-get autoremove, use apt-get install
<velho> ubundo, lol. You know, homosexuality is a human thing, in nature there is only heretosexuality and bi-sexuality
<TheBigDeal> mgedmin, he meant recovering data i guess :(
<iptable> velho: this is ubuntu support channel
<TheBigDeal> hehe
<mgedmin> apt-get autoremove shouldn't remove any data...
<velho> mgedmin, "the autoremove method keeps the last 3 or 4 kernels "just in case""
<TheBigDeal> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mgedmin> unless you use --purge, I suppose
<iptable> velho: and you are wrong. my female dog tried to rape my female cat once.
<solsTiCe> I have added a file in /etc/modprobe.d with "options snd-hda-intel power_save=5" in it to auto power off sound chipset. but when I close and reopen the lid the sound intel module is reloaded but without the parameter being applied. how do i fix htat ?
<velho> iptable, lol
<mgedmin> velho, the "just in case" part is where a new kernel makes your system unbootable due to a bug, and then you can choose an older one from the GRUB boot menu
<ubundo> nothing wrong with homosexuality indeed
<mgedmin> (and then file a bug etc.)
<velho> mgedmin, thanks you!
<p3rror> hello
<iptable> let's keep our opinions about sexuality private please. thanks
<p3rror> I have to set a passive/active load blancing architecture
<ubundo> if u guys are into it. I totally approve it.. big thumbs up u know what I mean
<cfhowlett> ubundo, this has NOTHING to do with the channel topic.  move on to tech support issues.
<p3rror> for that I will use for targets
<cfhowlett> !ot | ubundo
<ubottu> ubundo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<p3rror> two running keepalived and two running haproxy
<p3rror> oups sorry two runinng keepalived and haproxy
<p3rror> and two running web servers
<p3rror> my question is simple
<p3rror> this architecture need to set a VIP
<p3rror> must vip address has to be in the same subnet as the proxy servers ?
<OpenTokix> p3rror: no
<OpenTokix> p3rror: depends on the setup, more - are you useing direct routing, or do the webserver reside on a private network and the procies also do NAT?
<OpenTokix> proxies*
<p3rror> OpenTokix OK
<p3rror> did you see the architecture
<p3rror> so I must have three server with three differents IP address
<p3rror> that are not reside in the same subnet
<santhosh> hai how to enter the samba share in fstab ,,,but my samba nsharing is having spaces
<santhosh> like //172.16.14.40/samba sharing
<ikonia> santhosh: escape it samba\ sharing
<santhosh> <ikonia> there is no quotation marks in that file to write in fstab
<OpenTokix> p3rror: I didnt see anything
<p3rror> http://four-eyes.net/2013/01/haproxy-keepalived-the-free-ha-load-balancer/
<p3rror> OpenTokix take a look
<ikonia> santhosh: question marks ?
<p3rror> OpenTokix must "haproxy-1 public" and "haproxy-2 public" and VIP reside in the same subnet ?
<OpenTokix> p3rror: Depends if you do NAT for your webservers or not
<OpenTokix> p3rror: or, it dont -no they dont
<OpenTokix> haproxy can proxy to other datacenters if you want it to
<santhosh> <ikonia>//172.16.13.40/"samba sharing"/ /home/santhosh/sam   cifs  username=xxx,passwd=xxx,domain=xxx 0 0
<ikonia> santhosh: samba\ sharing
<santhosh> but in that case it showing an error pls tell me how to write pls modified in above line
<ikonia> santhosh: samba\ sharing
<OpenTokix> or just dont use spaces in share-names
<p3rror> OpenTokix please tell me what do you tell NAT
<OpenTokix> p3rror: NAT, network address translation - commonly used in ipv4 networks
<p3rror> I know NAT
<toro71> ciao
<p3rror> but here in load balancing
<p3rror> I mean
<p3rror> when the web server have a private address
<p3rror> this is the case of NAT is it ?
<OpenTokix> Not sure what you mean now
<p3rror> I mean when I do NAT is the case where the webserver behind the proxy had a private IP adress
<OpenTokix> Does it have a private ip now?
<p3rror> no
<sharperguy> What could cause lsof to block indefinitely?
<OpenTokix> sharperguy: stale filesystems, or ioproblems in general
<p3rror> sharperguy input/ouput error
<OpenTokix> p3rror: basically haproxy can proxy to anything - and you just have to make sure the servers can send the reply back to the client.
<sharperguy> p3rror, OpenTokix but what could cause those?
<piknockyou> Hi there!
<p3rror> OpenTokix the servers would have private or public address ?
<OpenTokix> sharperguy: some kind of networking filesystem not working like nfs, cifs, or as p3rror said input/output errors.
<OpenTokix> p3rror: dont matter actually
<piknockyou> Someone just told me Ubuntu would not support Intel CPU's or at least not Intel Atom CPUs. I told him that makes no sense at all, Ubuntu would lose a considerable community, am I right? Have you heard anything about this issue?
<sharperguy> OpenTokix, yeah i used strace and i think it was smbfs
<OpenTokix> piknockyou: I run ubuntu fine on my intel atom-cpu
<teraliv_> hi, can anybody point me to a good tutorial to update ruby from 1.9 on 2 on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<mgedmin> piknockyou, maybe it was a garbled echo about dropping support for some ancient Pentium models?
<piknockyou> Might be, I am going to ask for more details tomorrow. Thank you.
<Samurairm> HI, I HAVE CONNECTED WITH MY PHONE MOTOROLA V3 USB PORT AS ACCEDO THE PHONE?
<barretta> .xchat2/budus.so
<mgedmin> dropping support for all Intel CPUs would be inconceivable at this point in time
<mgedmin> maybe in 40 years when we're all on ARM128 machines?
<Samurairm> excuse the uppercase
<Samurairm> who help me to connected mi phone motorola v3?
<piknockyou> Thanks a lot
<piknockyou> Bye.
<degva> Hello all, does anybody know why when I copy files the entire system slow down a lot?
<ikonia> degva: you could be hitting IO limits
<mbeasley> when trying to install certain deb packages, i keep getting a `dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: lzma error: compressed data is corrupt` errors. `apt-get clean` and `apt-get install -f` doesn't seem to help... anyone experienced this before?
<inerkick> i'm getting this error when try to open pdf "File type plain text document (text/plain) is not supported" is it because all my pdf's are corrupted
<loki_> mbeasley, i had this problem once, you can try to change location of your deb package source.
<ikonia> mbeasley: what are you trying to install
<mbeasley> loki_: you mean the actual location of the deb pkg?
<mbeasley> ikonia: trying to remove chromium-browser and install google-chrome
<antimist> um, anyone here? I got a bit of trouble, not sure how bad, but simply put, after restarting my font on Unity/Gnome/Ubuntu has changed to a slightly more ragged font instead of the Ubuntu font. Also, I notice that my timezone has changed. Any ideas?
<ikonia> mbeasley: how are you trying to remove, lets walk through it one at a time
<mbeasley> ikonia: sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<ikonia> mbeasley: did that work ?
<Paramezius> vino vnc does not work in ubuntu14.04
<Paramezius> any idea?
<mbeasley> ikonia: nope.
<ikonia> mbeasley: what happened ?
<loki_> mbeasley, yes! apt sources i mean
<mbeasley> ikonia: `reading package list... Done \ Building dependency tree... 50%` and then it exits
<ikonia> mbeasley: please run the remove command and pastebin the full output into pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> mbeasley: can't work with snippets
<mbeasley> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9427748/
<ceed^> How do I set it so I can maximize/minimize a window from the Unity launcher? Do I still have to use the Compiz configuator for that?
<ikonia> mbeasley: thats not the full output
<mbeasley> ikonia: unfortunately, it is...
<ikonia> mbeasley: what happens next ? how does that exit ?
<mbeasley> ikonia: well, it's exiting with a code other than 0, as i have my prompt setup to show non-0 exits. but there's no other message
<ikonia> mbeasley: does it exit to the prompt ?
<mbeasley> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> mbeasley: thats not shown in the past
<ikonia> paste
<ikonia> mbeasley: can you please run "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin and paste the output
<ikonia> (pastebin)
<pbx> mbeasley, any clues in the apt log?  e.g. http://dpaste.com/3CAXYF4#wrap
<mgedmin> "lzma error: compressed data is corrupt" is a clue
<mgedmin> now either the .deb is corrupted on the mirror (unlikely, people would notice) or it got corrupted in your /var/cache/apt
<ikonia> no its not
<mgedmin> or it got corrupted after being read into RAM, which sometimes happens with flaky RAM
<Laddu> remove apt cache
<ikonia> as it's doing this on a remove
<ikonia> lets get some more detail before the random guessing starts
<sarthor> Hi, again , I have 3 directories, in one folder, naming. DEBIAN  etc  usr , I want them as somefile.deb How can I do it, And where i got these files, I extraced some .deb file, made some changes, now I want these same as before. HELP, googled buy failing.
<mbeasley> ikonia: sudo apt-get update, exits 0 to prompt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9427818/
<ikonia> mbeasley: lot of third party repos in there
<mbeasley> ikonia: i think the only that i've added are spotify, dropbox and mopidy
<ikonia> mbeasley: if you do an sudo apt-get autoremove what happens ?
<mbeasley> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9427877/
<ikonia> mbeasley: may want to clear down your sudo lock file, maybe even just reboot to get to a clean platform state before going forward
<mgedmin> read-only filesystem?  any filesystem error messages in dmesg?
<ikonia> it's not a read only file system
<loki_> that sudo lock..
<ikonia> re-read the error
<mgedmin> "Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<mgedmin> granted, it's not the 1st error
<ikonia> that is not a read only file system
<mgedmin> why would a dpkg lock file be read-only?
<ikonia> many reasons
<mgedmin> the thing is, if mbeasley reboots now, they won't be able to see if dmesg contains any fs error messages
<ikonia> hence why I'm suggesting you clear it down - reboot and move forward from a clean platform
<mgedmin> hence why I'm suggesting checking dmesg now, before rebooting
<loki_> ikonia, but what about that sudo error
<ikonia> mgedmin: you're just randomly guessing at things
<mbeasley> mgedmin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9427899/
<loki_> ahaha
<ikonia> cool
<mgedmin> ouch, that is serious
<ikonia> that doesn't have to be serious
<mgedmin> in my book filesystem corruption is a serious problem
<mbeasley> :(
<ikonia> it's just got a conflict due to an unclear journal write
<mbeasley> the start of all of this was that chromium-browser was segfaulting left and right
<ikonia> mbeasley: if it can't write, thats a good reason
<mbeasley> sure
<mgedmin> there are two possibilities for fs corruption: bad hardware or a software bug
<ikonia> there are many reasons for file system corruption
<ikonia> it's not black and white
<mgedmin> anyway I have to go, I'd recommend running memtest86 on this machine
<ikonia> what???
<ikonia> a file system error and you want to run memtest ???
<b100s> hi2all
<sarthor> Hi, again , I have 3 directories, in one folder, naming. DEBIAN  etc  usr , I want them as somefile.deb How can I do it, And where i got these files, I extraced some .deb file, made some changes, now I want these same as before. HELP, googled buy failing.
<mbeasley> ikonia: still suggest a reboot?
<ikonia> mbeasley: yeah, it should try an autofsck on reboot and you'll know the state a bit more
<ikonia> mbeasley: maybe worth to backup any data you need
<b100s> when i lock my screen for went out my norebook start extremly noising ... looks like hight CPU usage... waht can be?
<OpenTokix> degva: Are you by any chance copying to a usb-drive?
<mbeasley> ikonia: okay. i'll be back in a bit. thanks for the help (and to everyone else as well)
<Peanut> Howdy. I have a virtual machine that seems a bit unhappy. It is set up to use the serial console, but I seem to not get the grub menu, and the boot hangs for a while, then the usual messages start showing up. However, I also get 'The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present' which is probably a bogus message masking another problem. Then it says 'starting system logging deamon', and the VM uses 100% but never gets networking or a console login, so I 
<a7i3n> You are using Virtualbox?
<Peanut> a7i3n: sorry no, kvm. The guest is running 14.04
<a7i3n> OK - don't know that so can't help except to say you might want to check your settings...
<Peanut> So I've rebooted and restarted the VM several times, but I can't actually get access to it and it keeps getting stuck at 100% CPU use.
<degva> OpenTokix: Yes
<OpenTokix> degva: Yes, usb is a crappy thing that uses a lot of cpu for operations, somewhat better iwth usb3 - but only slightly. - So it is blocking io with many many software interrupts, that is why your compute slows down to a crawl when copying to usb.
<mbeasley> ikonia: so, rebooted - ubuntu caught an error at the root of the fs (/) and asked if i wanted to fix, ignore, skip or manually address the error - I opted for fix and was able to boot fine after that.
<mbeasley> ikonia: issues with apt-get are now resolved. thanks for the help
<Es0teric> question — when you want to see a log file update live on the command line its `tail -f <file>` right?
<Peanut> Es0teric: correct
<Es0teric> Peanut: alright.. i just want to make sure, thanks
<gustavo_> Error to try convert .avi to .iso in devede. It seems a bug in Mencoder. How to fix it ?
<Chuck_Norris> gustavo_: mkisofs -r -J -t -o image.iso video.avi
<LinuxGold> is there a way to list all devices and what drivers are installed?
<LinuxGold> including inactive ones
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: try, lspci -nnk | grep -B 1 'in use'
<LinuxGold> thanks!
<rberg_> LinuxGold: this should show you all the installed drivers in use or not "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name *.ko"
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: idk about inavtive but, there is a folder containing all modules /lib/modules/...
<zleap> hi
<njsg> how do I install firefox ESR in ubuntu (that is, instead of always installing the newest version, install the newest ESR)
<ikonia> ESR ?
<njsg> it's to firefox as LTS is to ubuntu
<LinuxGold> https://launchpad.net/~team-esr/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-esr
<ikonia> njsg: if there isn't a package provided in the ubuntu main repo - I wouldn't look at it
<ikonia> firefox is too well linked to the desktop enviornent to risk causing conflicts with ppa's
<zleap> hi
<OpenTokix> ikonia: how is it linked in the desktop? with what?
<njsg> "This PPA does not contain any packages yet."
<njsg> LinuxGold: ^
<zleap> can anyone help with data recovery please
<LinuxGold> njsg: "yet" -- for your future reference.
<LinuxGold> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305199/is-there-a-deb-package-to-install-firefox-esr
<njsg> ... so this won't work, will it?
<Chuck_Norris> zleap: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<zleap> Chuck_Norris, will that help me if I deleted a partiton in gnome-disks
<juned> hi guys anyone know how to open turbo c through dos box
<ikonia> same as you would through windows
<ikonia> through dos sorry
<ikonia> load dos box, launch the program
<juned> when i launch dos box and type command cd tc cd bin he got error
<ikonia> so thatsa  problem with tubro c / dos box
<ikonia> not an ubuntu issue
<juned> how to fix it
<ikonia> depends on the error
<ikonia> most likley talk to the turbo C application support
<Chuck_Norris> zleap: for partitions: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<juned> it was write mount c
<juned> what is this
<ikonia> juned: that makes no sense
<Chuck_Norris> sry for the delay i am watching some urban terror videos :p
<r_a_x> i am having an executable file in ~ dir, whenever i type the name of that file, terminal  displays the whole path and say no such file or directory ??
<Peanut> r_a_x: what kind of file? Is it some script (shell/python/perl) or a binary? What does 'file <filename>' say?
<therealtbe> help - cannot upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10
<r_a_x> Peanut, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9428704/
<therealtbe> #1400373
<therealtbe> ubottu, bug #1400373
<ubottu> bug 1400373 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "cannot calculate upgrade 14.04 to 14.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400373
<Peanut> r_a_x: ok, that's odd. Can you show as well what happens what happens when you try to execute it, the exact output?
<therealtbe> help - cannot upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10,  I followed all the instructions to post the bug report here:   https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400373
<r_a_x> Peanut, I gets the following error bash: /home/rax/osproject/blitzTools/asm: No such file or directory
<Chuck_Norris> r_a_x: try "./executable"
<r_a_x> Chuck_Norris, same error
<Chuck_Norris> and: ./home/rax/osproject/blitzTools/asm ?
<Peanut> so 'file /home/rax/osproject/blitzTools/asm' gives you the output from pastebin, whereas trying to execute the file gives you 'No such file or directory' ?
<xangua> therealtbe: do you have unnoficial packages/repositories¿ thid party repositories, PPA's, deb installed manually
<r_a_x> Peanut, yes
<therealtbe> xangua, No.
<Peanut> rax: ouput of ls -l <full pathname of file> ?
<therealtbe> xangua, to be sure, I disabled third party, and checked.
<r_a_x> Chuck_Norris, same error
<xangua> therealtbe: then you do have (¿)
<therealtbe> xangua, I had the google chrome ppa's in the list, I disabled them
<therealtbe> xangua, would you like me to post my sources.list or something ?
<xangua> therealtbe: disabling a third party repository won't disable the packages it installed
<mcphail> therealtbe: you'd need to purge them
<therealtbe> mcphail, how would I know which them are them
<r_a_x> Peanut, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9428736/
<therealtbe> it doesn't even tell me why it failed to calculate!!
<mcphail> therealtbe: apt-cache policy <packagename> will tell you where a package came from
<diphtherial> hey, so i recently installed ubuntu 14.10 on an asus zenbook ux303ln, but it seems the touchpad is just seen as a normal mouse
<mcphail> therealtbe: ppa-purge can help you get rid of ppa packages but may break things
<diphtherial> i've found a fix, but it's apparently a replacement kernel that includes the focaltech touchpad driver? am i going to hose my install by attempting to use it?
<Peanut> r_a_x: odd that it has 'x' but not 'r' for 'other' and 'group'.
<therealtbe> how am I supposed to know why it failed to calculate upgrade when it doesn't even say??
<wow> anyone have idea how to install c compiler
<therealtbe> i'm not just going to go purging things randomly!!
<Peanut> wow: apt-get install gcc
<cfhowlett> !info gcc | wow,
<ubottu> wow,: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.133ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-4ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<r_a_x> Peanut, I copied this file from my previous version of ubuntu
<Peanut> r_a_x: what version are you running now, and is it 32 or 64 bits?
<mcphail> therealtbe: when you leave the comfortable world of the distribution package management there isn't an easy way back, I'm afraid
<xangua> therealtbe: you already said you have google repository, uninstall google chrome, run apt-get autoremove when done
<r_a_x> Peanut, 14.04 62
<Peanut> r_a_x: 32 or 64? 62 is err.. unlikely ;-)
<therealtbe> it fails for a specific reason!  why doesn't it say!  @ mcphail, xangua
<r_a_x> Peanut, 64 but
<r_a_x> Peanut, 64 bit
<Peanut> r_a_x: Your binary is 32 bits.
<xangua> therealtbe: it does, you already told us you have a third party repository
<therealtbe> IT DOES NOT SAY WHY IT FAILED
<ikonia> don't type in caps please
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<xangua> ...
<r_a_x> Peanut, there is no backward compatibility??
<diphtherial> i guess my question in general is this: how common is it to have to install a custom kernel that supports your laptop's hw properly?
<ikonia> diphtherial: nonexistant
<Peanut> r_a_x: There is, but it requires some steps.
<mcphail> therealtbe: no point getting angry. If you've installed from PPA's then apt will not be able to calculate an upgrade path
<cfhowlett> diphtherial, you're looking for a frequency distribution?  really?
<diphtherial> ikonia: ah, hrm :\ it would be nice to have a fully functional touchpad, but in that case maybe it's not worth the risk...
<therealtbe> mcphail, why doesn't apt say that then.
<k1l_> therealtbe: remove the PPAs with ppa-purge
<diphtherial> cfhowlett: you're right, it was a stupid question
<diphtherial> i guess i was hoping to get a feel for the risk/reward tradeoff
<Peanut> r_a_x: http://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-32-bit-app-in-ubuntu-64-bit
<ikonia> diphtherial: why do you think your trackpad problems are a kernel problem ?
<mcphail> therealtbe: it isn't designed to say that. PPA's have been hacked on to existing package management. Apt is designed to work in a world without PPAs
<cfhowlett> diphtherial, rather let's say "inelegantly phrased".  a "common" OEM shouldn't need that step, though.
<wow> this is not work peanut
<diphtherial> ikonia: i've found a thread where a guy put together a custom kernel that includes support for the touchpad for my particular model
<diphtherial> here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1372609
<Peanut> wow: what error message did you get?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372609 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad detected as mouse on Asus ux303ln laptop" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ikonia> diphtherial: does the kernel you are using not contain support ?
<ikonia> diphtherial: I'm asking why you think it's the kernel thats a problem
<wow> yas
<r_a_x> Peanut, thanks
<diphtherial> ikonia: it recognizes the touchpad as a ps/2 mouse, as mentioned in this thread
<ikonia> diphtherial: what does ?
<mcphail> therealtbe: I use a lot of PPAs and don't bother trying to do an update. I reinstall from new
<ikonia> diphtherial: xorg ?
<therealtbe> mcphail, good for you.
<diphtherial> if you scroll down in the comments you'll see that mattias gottschlag identified and created a patch that includes focaltech support
<therealtbe> the update manage told me to upgrade, so I clicked it
<therealtbe> the upgrader said it failed, and to file a bug report, so I did
<diphtherial> ikonia: um, not sure; i'm kind of a newbie when it comes to hardware config
<Peanut> r_a_x: did it work, can you run the program now?
<therealtbe> it does not say why it failed, so I have no choice but to come here and ask
<r_a_x> Peanut, I am trying installing it
<therealtbe> how am I suppsoed to know what ppa's to purge ??
<diphtherial> ikonia: in /proc/bus/input/devices, i see a ps/2 mouse in the device list when just the touchpad is connected, as corroborated by the link i posted
<xangua> therealtbe: you already told us the only third party repository you have is google's
<mcphail> therealtbe: You have to purge any ppa you added. You get a warning you have to do this when you add a ppa in the first place
<diphtherial> it's the exact problem mentioned there
<therealtbe> xangua, mcphail where is the list of ppas that I need to purge
<MTip> hi guys
<MTip> any way to run itunes in ubuntu?
<xangua> therealtbe: you just were there, you said you disabled it; software centre-edit-sources, enable it back, apt-get update and remove google chrome
<cfhowlett> MTip, no
<MTip> okay, any way to upload mp3 to i-device?
<cfhowlett> !itunes | MTip
<ubottu> MTip: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<mcphail> MTip: not satisfactorily, as far as I have found
<therealtbe> I have to remove google-chrome to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 ??
<MTip> banse do not 'understand' my old player
<mcphail> MTip: lots of programs work for a while, then apple changes the encryption on the database and they break again. Most people have given up since the rise of Android
<cfhowlett> MTip, complain to apple or change your ecosystem.  you DO have alternatives
<MTip> i see...
<pseubodot> The 14.10 netinst (on amd64 and i386) complains about kernel module version mismatch and cannot complete installation; ('anna: WARNING ** no packages matching running kernel 3.16.0-24-generic in archive'). Netinst build is 352 (dated 22-Oct-2014)
<diphtherial> so, i guess the question boils down to this: do i install this modified 3.16 kernel that includes focaltech touchpad support?
<mcphail> MTip: if you have a very old player you could consider installing Rockbox on it: much better audio and a drag-and-drop interface
<diphtherial> i'm not sure what the drawbacks are of using a previous version of the kernel; i just installed 14.10 yesterday, and i'm not sure what kernel version it's using
<diphtherial> according to the guy who's maintaining the focaltech fix on the 3.16 kernel, he's kept it "up to date", whatever that means
<kqr> hey awesome people! lspci reports my NIC as Intel Corporation Wireless 7260, which according to intel themselves should be supported in the 3.13+ kernels. the ubuntu live USB doesn't seem to agree – I can't connect to any wireless networks. does anyone know why this might be?
<MTip> i have ipod nano 6
<kqr> (I run the 3.16 kernel in ubuntu 14.10)
<MTip> no chances to install there any i think
<Peanut> pseubodot: It can happen that your netinst is serving a kernel that is older and not working with the udebs being served at the moment. Simply download the latest netboot.tar.gz and put it on your tftp server, that should fix it. Happened to me a few weeks ago too.
<pseubodot> Peanut: Understood. There is no more recent build on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-i386/
<mcphail> diphtherial: unlikely to have any problems running a 3.16 kernel. Alternatively you could compile 3.17 and try applying the patch to that. You can always select the original kernel from the bootloader
<pseubodot> Peanut: ditto no newer netinst on http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-i386/
<pseubodot> Peanut: netboot.tar.gz files all date 22-Oct-2014
<mcphail> diphtherial: patching and compiling a kernel is easier than you'd think
<pseubodot> Peanut: ditto us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Peanut> pseubodot: try #ubuntu-installer, those people know about that stuff in great detail.
<pseubodot> Peanut: Thanks for the pointer
<Peanut> Is ranting allowed? I've been trying to get a virtual machine to boot for hours, and thanks to the wonders of upstart, parallel booting and splash screens? I have NO idea what is going wrong, but at some point in the boot process, it gets stuck at 100% CPU load.
<Peanut> VM boots fine in rescue mode.
<mcphail> Peanut: ? try adding nomodeset to the boot parameters. (No idea if that would help in a vm but neither will it do any harm)
<k1l_> Peanut: so see dmesg from the last unsuccesful booting
<k1l_> if you want to see the mesages on the screen remove "quiet" and "splash" form the grub kernel booting line.
<therealtbe> I have to remove google-chrome to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 ??
<therealtbe> this is a requirement?
<Peanut> I get "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present"
<therealtbe> how do I see a list of PPAs so I know what to purge??
<k1l_> Peanut: what setup is this with the partitions?
<k1l_> therealtbe: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<Peanut> k1l_: just a single virtual partition vda1 (served over a gluster filesystem). No swap even.
<xangua> therealtbe: it seems to me you don't really want to upgrade to 14.10, and just "do what the update manager tells you"; do you really want to upgrade to 14.10 now? you can just stick to 14.04, it has 4 and a half years more of support
<r_a_x> Peanut, thanks got it working
<therealtbe> my wifi does not work in 14.04 so yes I want to ugprade @ xangua
<k1l_> so that might be an issue? i am not familiar with glusterFS
<Peanut> r_a_x: thanks for the feedback, good luck with that :-)
<xangua> therealtbe: so you want to fix the real problem, wich you haven't told until just now, doing another thing
<therealtbe> I want to upgrade to the latest release so that I have the best chance of wifi driver support
<therealtbe> if the upgrader fails to calculate, it should tell why.  that is obvious logic
<poiuqwer> I can't for the life of me figure out how to configure lvm over luks using the ubuntu installer.
<xangua> therealtbe: maybe you should first focus in the real problem, and start giving details about what computer model, wifi adapter, since when this began and so on. http://www.perlmonks.org/?node=XY+Problem
<poiuqwer> Is there any way to manually install ubuntu? The installer just won't do what I want. I've done this manually with Arch and Fedora.
<therealtbe> I don't care about wifi right now stop avoiding my questions!
<cfhowlett> therealtbe, do you know what wifi chipset you have?
<therealtbe> I want to know why the upgrade cannot be calculated!
<therealtbe> I have followed the instructions and posted the bug as requested
<mcphail> poiuqwer: what problem have you been having?
<therealtbe> ubottu, bug #1400373
<ubottu> bug 1400373 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "cannot calculate upgrade 14.04 to 14.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400373
<therealtbe> there is all the information requested ^
<mcphail> therealtbe: we have told you that many times already
<poiuqwer> Well I actually used the fedora installer with manual partitioning, but at least it listened to me.
<therealtbe> mcphail, how do I find why calculating the upgrade failed??
<poiuqwer> Where listening means recognized the LVM over LUKS partition I manually created
<k1l_> therealtbe: get rid of your PPAs that seem to mess the package system
<therealtbe> k1l_, gladly,  can you tell me how to get a list of suspect PPAs ?
<k1l_> therealtbe: i already told you how to get a list of your PPAs. all of them can be the issue
<mcphail> therealtbe: as already mentioned, all of your ppas are suspect and all must go. You have been told how to check which ppas are installed from the GUI and command line
<therealtbe> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   listsl   google-chrome.list
<squinty> therealtbe:  alternately just remove them via Software and Updates > Other su
<therealtbe> how do I remove google-chrome
<squinty> sources tab
<codeberry> join #cloudstack
<therealtbe> squinty, I followed your suggestions and removed all the PPAs that were extra
<therealtbe> the upgrade still cannot be calculated
<therealtbe> "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade"
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  try sudo apt-get autoremove, then restart
<pbx> seconded
<umib0zu> hey all. is there anyone with aws experience? I'm trying to port forward 80 to something above 1024 and was wondering if iptables is the only way to do this.
<ActionParsnip> umib0zu: are you behind a router?
<ActionParsnip> therealtbe: can you pastebin the full output of:   sudo apt-get update
<therealtbe> yes 1 second, still on the autoremove suggestion
<umib0zu> ActionParsnip I am. I'm just spinning up an ubuntu instance on aws. the default firewall that they have basically only allows requests to port 80, but I want to run a web app on the server. I tried some odd iptables documentation on aws too since apparently this requires sudo but I'm not even sure if this is the right way to go.
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  tip: don't use too many ppa's, now you know why
<nielio_> hello are there intel drivers for 32 bit in 14.10?
<nielio_> cant find any
<cfhowlett> nielio_, driver for what?
<nielio_> intel graphics
<cfhowlett> nielio_, get them directly from intel
<ActionParsnip> umib0zu: you could use a different IP on the router to go to the other service
<nielio_> I am so used to arch >.>
<ActionParsnip> nielio_: omgubuntu has a guide for that
<nielio_> can you point me at it?
<LinuxGold> [detached]
<ActionParsnip> nielio_: are the stock drivers not playing nice?
<therealtbe> ActionParsnip, MonkeyDust,   full output of "sudo apt-get update"  is here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9429227/
<umib0zu> ActionParsnip what do you mean by router by the way? I think I don't know what you mean.
<nielio_> very not nice
<cfhowlett> nielio_, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<nielio_> cfhowlett, no 14.10 support
<cfhowlett> nielio_, but true >>> I don't see the 32 bit either.
<ActionParsnip> therealtbe: Utopic is only supportd til July next year you know...Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019
<cfhowlett> nielio_, if INTEL doesn't have them, you have a choice to make ^^^
<therealtbe> ActionParsnip, ok but my wifi is broken :(
<ActionParsnip> umib0zu: the thing giving your house web access, its a router
<ActionParsnip> therealtbe: ahh makes sense
<ActionParsnip> therealtbe: ok, run:   sudo do-release-upgrade
<therealtbe> I can't it doesn't work :(((
<umib0zu> yup ActionHotDog
<therealtbe> ubottu, bug #1400373
<ubottu> bug 1400373 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "cannot calculate upgrade 14.04 to 14.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400373
<therealtbe> ActionParsnip, I followed all the reporting instructions after do-release-upgrade could not calculate upgrade, and the info is on that bug post #1400373
<ikonia> not really a bug
<ikonia> thats caused by ppas
<nielio_> compiling the source
<ikonia> the docs say remove ppas
<therealtbe> ikonia, I have removed the ppas.
<nielio_> this is the ONE thing thats 100% easier on arch
<ikonia> therealtbe: yes, but it's been done too late
<therealtbe> wtf does that mean
<ikonia> nielio_: don't be sill
<ikonia> nielio_: compiling is the same on any distro
<therealtbe> it's been done too late ?
<ActionParsnip> therealtbe: seems that gnuplot is causing the issue from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192109604/VarLogDistupgradeAptlog.txt
<Sansay> Hey guys a file as accidently deleted off my system a few hours ago, is there a way to try to recover it?
<therealtbe> ActionParsnip, thanks, I will remove that right now
<nielio_> at this point not even sure what it wants
<intx> d
<ikonia> nielio_: why are you compiling software ?
<nielio_> trying to get the intel 32 it libs
<nielio_> for opengl
<ikonia> there are opengl packages in the repo I believe
<Blaster> Hey I have a Linux machine hosting a samba share, and then a linux guest acting as smb client, but symlinks created by host to other directories outside the share aren't accessible by client, and I have wide links and follow symlinks enabled. What gives?
<nielio_> I cant find them if there are
<cfhowlett> nielio_, get source code.  compile.  done.  https://download.01.org/gfx/src/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.7.tar.gz
<therealtbe> ActionParsnip, you were correct, after removing gnuplot the upgrade is proceeding.  thanks for your help
<vlatko> l,čl,č,čl,č,ć,č,ćk
<cfhowlett> vlatko, eh, what?
<mcphail> nielio_: are you running 32 or 64 bit just now?
<nielio_> 64
<therealtbe> ActionParsnip, how would I have ever figured this out on my own?  how did you know to check that librarian link?
<ikonia> nielio_: the packages are called mesa
<vlatko> whats this?????
<cfhowlett> vlatko, this is ubuntu support.  read the topic
<therealtbe> !ru > vlatko
<ubottu> vlatko, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> therealtbe: all I did was read your files that you uploaded with your bug.....
<mcphail> nielio_: you can force the install of 32 bit packages. Have you tried that?
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  making progress?
<squinty> Sansay:  testdisk might be able to recover it.  should be in repo's
<therealtbe> ActionParsnip, ah I wish it told me that gnuplot was the culprit.  or had -vvv verbose option
<Sansay> could you help me write a command to check?
<therealtbe> MonkeyDust, 6% and churning
<nielio_> compiling mesa
<vlatko> cool
<mcphail> nielio_: you absolutely shouldn't have to compile mesa
<nielio_> should mesa-utils cover it?
<ikonia> nielio_: what do you actually want to do ?
<vlatko> how to write comments ?
<nielio_> I want to run 32 bit games so I need 32 bit opengl drivers
<bubbasaures> vlatko, THis is support is all.
<ikonia> nielio_: this is just going to end up in a mess for you
<ikonia> apologies for being negative, but this is just going to become a mess
<a5414> why ?
<nielio_> so I should just switch back to arch >.>
<ikonia> I assume you're on 64bit nielio_
<mcphail> ikonia: not if he does it properly
<nielio_> yep
<ikonia> mcphail: of course, but he's not doing it properly
<mcphail> ikonia: that's why i was trying to stop him ... :)
<nielio_> well what is the proper way to do it?
<nielio_> in 14.04 it looks easy
<vlatko> i need support, how to write comments in unix command line
<cfhowlett> vlatko, this is not unix.  go to ##unix
<mcphail> nielio_: Ubuntu can install i386 versions of libraries by appending :1386 to the apt-command line. Installing a 32 bit games package (such as steam) will usually install all the 32 bit libraries you'll ever need
<vlatko> how?
<cfhowlett> vlatko, /join ##unix
<tirengarfio> I have no sound on ubuntu 14.04, but I get the drum sound after login out
<nielio_> oh installing steam does it
<nielio_> ubuntu is so strange
<mcphail> nielio_: you don't need to install steam to do it but it conveniently pulls in lots of needed packages
<nielio_> well thanks guys
<nielio_> praise gaben!
<isoblock> tirengarfio: have you looked under settings>sound>applications?
<vlatko> there is no one in ##unix :S
<tirengarfio> isoblock, I have xfce4 installed so I have audio mixer and pulse audio
<tirengarfio> I have touch a lot but I can not find the problem..
<vlatko> no one is replying :(
<nielio_> well now I have a billion libs lol
<cfhowlett> vlatko, linux is not unix.  use the correct tools.
<therealtbe> vlatko, comments go into a file, not on command line.  are you trying to edit a file?
<isoblock> tirengarfio: i have no experience with said problems
<Generator_> http://fpaste.org/157695/58247141/ getting this error while trying to update and upgrade
<vlatko> how to run a script that is in a file?
<bunu_> Hello. I had a problem building trojita on ubuntu 14.10. I was guided here from their channel. It is a cmake error. Could somebody look at these links:http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=23077991654143292441
<bubbasaures> Generator_, Show the full update and upgrade
<Generator_> ok
<bunu_> and: http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=52814490533727172258
<Generator_> bubbasaures i am also getting this error while installing and "dpkg --configure -a"
<bubbasaures> Generator_, Do you have any broken packages or ones held, that is why the full info helps
<Generator_> bubbasaures yes pastebining it :P
<OerHeks> bunu_, did you read this page too? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/EmailClient
<a5414> any1 playing the mana world ?
<bunu_> actually I am building the qt4 version OerHeks
<bshacklett> Can anyone tell me how to test the built-in name resolver in Ubuntu? If I understand correctly, dig and nslookup will only test DNS, but won't take nsswitch.conf into account. Am I right?
<Generator_> http://fpaste.org/157701/80586021/ bubbasaures
<tirengarfio> no idea about my sound problems?
<OerHeks> bunu_, did you when prompted for CMake flags, use -DWITH_UBUNTU=on ?
<isoblock> Generator_ and bubbasaures, dpkg --configure -c?
<bubbasaures> Generator_, "1 not fully installed or removed" is probably the issue, I can't tell what it is however.
<Generator_> bubbasaures how can i solve this ?
<bubbasaures> Generator_, Not sure, however we now have more info to work with, lots of good help here, just takes some patience. ;)
<Generator_> :)
<isoblock> Generator_: try "sudo apt-get update........."
<Generator_> isoblock i am running as root though
<ActionParsnip> !find trojita
<ubottu> Package/file trojita does not exist in utopic
<isoblock> have you tried -f ?
<ActionParsnip> bunu_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/482737/how-do-i-install-a-click-package-on-ubuntu-touch-trojita
<bunu_> OerHeks I have tried now. It does not change anything. Did you read that I am trying to build the desktop version?
<Generator_> no
<OerHeks> bunu_, yes, but it started as a phone/touch app. and still in development
<bubbasaures> Generator_, Rooted terminal?
<Generator_> yes
<bubbasaures> Generator_, ubuntu is designed for sudo is all be careful doing that.
<Generator_> https://hellocoding.wordpress.com/2014/06/08/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-error-1/ bubbasaures i dont knw will this work or not
<mcphail> Generator_: how did you start the update? was it from the terminal or the GUI notification?
<Generator_> mcphail terminal
<bunu_> I do not understand. I mean the one you can see here http://trojita.flaska.net/screenshots.html
<mcphail> Generator_: did you do an update immediately before the upgrade or did you go straight to upgrade?
<Generator_> mcphail i tried to install MariaDB, then got the error for the 1st time
<mcphail> Generator_: had you run "apt-get update" recently before trying to install?
<Generator_> no
<mcphail> Generator_: and is maridb in the default packages or have you installed a ppa?
<Generator_> default
<mcphail> Generator_: i suspect it is a simple case of stale packages. Does "apt-get update" run successfully or produce an error?
<Generator_> runs successfully mcphail
<Danielc1234> Hi all, we just switched to sendmail and now all our forms are no longer being sent off the server. Is there a way to tell ubuntu to just default to sendmail? Or do I have to change all my forms?
<mcphail> Generator_: next, try "apt-get install --reinstall mariadb" (or whatever the package was called)
<Generator_> ok
<Generator_> mcphail then ? produced the same error
<mcphail> Generator_: OK. Next, run "apt-get remove --purge mariadb"
<RedPenguin> hey all
<Generator_> mcphail failed
<isoblock> lol ^^^
<Generator_> I mean the command run failed
<Generator_> lol
<mcphail> Generator_: OK. We're probably going to have to try "apt-get install -f" :)
<RedPenguin> I am running a PC with Mythbuntu and something seems to keep using CPU/Mem, that causes recordings to blip, is there any easy way I can "stress" test the PC to see where the bottle neck is?
<Generator_> trying
<Generator_> nope
<mcphail> Generator_: same error?
<Generator_> yes
<LinuxGold> apt-get autoremove
<Generator_> same error
<mcphail> Generator_: pastebin it?
<Generator_> which one's output ?
<mcphail> Generator_: any that point to packages being broken
<Generator_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9429692/ mcphail
<shaan> hey guys i have a software i downloaded from sourceforge, but when i tryu to execute it i get no such file or director.. can anyone perhaps point me in the direction of why its acting like this?
<bashful> is there a way i can send simple messages via terminal across a network
<bekks> shaan: Which software in particular?
<bekks> shaan: And what exactly are doing, and whats the exact, full output?
<mcphail> !info udev trusty
<ubottu> udev (source: systemd): /dev/ and hotplug management daemon. In component main, is required. Version 204-5ubuntu20.9 (trusty), package size 721 kB, installed size 5129 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<shaan> ahh its 32 bit,
<mcphail> Generator_: ok, seems to be choking on udev for some reason, and it is trying to install the correct version...
<shaan> bekks: how can i add 32 bit support to ubuntu 64 bit?
<shaan> so i can run a 32 bit program
<bekks> shaan: Answer my questions please. Ubuntu supports 32bit applications out of the box.
<mcphail> Generator_: in these situations, I have usually gone through every package with an error message and run "apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>". I have never tried that for something as important as udev and don't know if there would be consequences...
<trism> shaan: you need at least libc6:i386 installed or when you try to execute a 32bit binary you get that No such file or directory message
<Generator_> mcphail hmm :(
<mcphail> Generator_: it _should_ not do anything nasty (although it may not actually work) but you might want to get the advice of more people before going ahead
<mcphail> Generator_: when i had my worst episode of stale-packageitis I had to pick through things manually with dpkg and abandon apt altogether...
<bekks> trism: We dont even know the error message he/she gets, so thats a wild guess at this point ;)
<bashful> is there a command i can use to transmit messages to other computers who are listening with said command?
<bekks> bashful: Which messages?
<shaan> ahh thanks
<bashful> just simple text, like one word messages
<geirha> bashful: does it require authentication and/or authorization?
<bashful> negative
<Genkei> how to install aclocal on ubuntu with apt ?
<geirha> bashful: then you can run   nc -l 1234  to listen on (tcp) port 1234 on one machine,  and   nc host 1234   on another to connect.
<bashful> and after i get that setup what do i do to send and recieve
<geirha> depends on how you intend to use it
<bubbasaures> Generator_, Abandoning apt is a real tall tail by the way.
<geirha> bashful: e.g will either end be interactive?
<squinty> Genkei:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ > Search contents of package > select your install ubuntu version > type in aclocal > Search and see which package name is displayed. install that package via apt-get or synaptic package manager or etc etc
<Generator_> bubbasaures OK abandoning it or whatever I need to solve this problem
<bashful> geirha: i intend to have a script transmit a message, and the reciever will execute a script based on the message
<bekks> bashful: the receiver is human?
<bubbasaures> Generator_, It is just people will say things here out of context and really not applicable, and may be just their limited skills rather than a norm, and give no other option that is logical.
<bekks> bashful: if the receiver isnt human, just use ssh -c
<bubbasaures> Generator_, Did you ever try sudo apt-get -f install
<Generator_> yes
<bashful> can i get a code examlpe that i can use to test on a single machine?
<gweodoo> Yop !
<bubbasaures> Generator_, Cool, just wondered.
<bashful> the receiver is a script
<Generator_> http://fpaste.org/157717/41806087/ bubbasaures what is this
<Generator_> udev requires hotplug support, not started
<muh2000> why is this file  /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi  not to be found on ubuntu14.04?
<mcphail> Generator_: hi - got cut off. Are you running Ubuntu in a VM/container/VPS?
<bubbasaures> Generator_, I saw that and looked up udev in ubuntu but outside my general knowledge.
<Generator_> mcphail yes in a VPS
<mcphail> Generator_: lots of people complaining about this error running virtual machines. Looks as if the kernel is missing some magic in 14.04
<mcphail> Generator_: that's where the "missing hotplug support" is coming from
<mcphail> Generator_: launchpad bug #1377624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1377624 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "udev fails without devtmpfs and sysvinit in OpenVZ" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377624
<geirha> bashful: nc -lp 1234 | while IFS= read -r line; do printf 'Received <%s>\n' "$line"; done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<bashful> i still have no results as to how to transmit simple messages from on terminal to another
<geirha> bashful: echo hi | nc hostorip 1234
<Generator_> ok
<bashful> geirha: and to receive?
<mcphail> Generator_: looks as if it is a work in progress
<geirha> bashful: the previous one
<Generator_> mcphail ahh now I am grounded :(
<mcphail> Generator_: have you tried the hack?
<gweodoo> o/ everybody !
<bashful> geirha: i get this error : This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available
<bashful> in the netcat-traditional package.
<bashful> usage: nc [-46DdhklnrStUuvzC] [-i interval] [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port]
<bashful> 	  [-s source_ip_address] [-T ToS] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol]
<bashful> 	  [-x proxy_address[:port]] [hostname] [port[s]]
<deever> for mysql-server, can i somehow change datadir right upon installation?
<geirha> bashful: ah ok, you'll have to adjust the syntax then.
<gmiky> !leave
<gmiky> leave
<smartin__> I am having a sudo issue with ubuntu 12.04 and sudo. I get a “sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 27” when trying to use “includedir /etc/sudoers.d” I have checked and commented out all entries from my small two files in /etc/sudoers.d. It appears it does not like the includedir
<MonkeyDust> deever  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> gmiky: /quit
<deever> MonkeyDust: oh, thank you
<bashful> geirha: i am new to this command so please inform me on how to change the syntax
<smartin__> I have also removed all files from /etc/sudoers.d, any help would be appreciated
<kernix> hey all
<bashful> geirha: i got the previous command working, i think, but i wont know until i get the transmit command to work
<bashful> echo hi | nc hostorip 1234 returns nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<zerowaitstate> bashful: lol; you are being too literal
<zerowaitstate> bashful: hostorip needs to be replaced with the host or ip you are communicating with
<bashful> would i be able to make that my own ip address?
<zerowaitstate> bashful: type "man nc" and read the documentation
<zerowaitstate> bashful: you can make it your own ip address, but convention is to use the loopback network 127.0.0.0/8 when communicating with yourself
<lubos_boucek_> Hello.
<zerowaitstate> for example, 127.0.0.1
<zerowaitstate> bashful: using the loopback bypasses the NIC and just uses the local network software stack. using your own IP requires that the NIC be online
<bashful> zerowaitstate: that works
<zerowaitstate> bashful: just remember, if you send a message to loopback, you also have to listen to it on loopback. in geirha's example listener, he is binding to all interfaces. if you bind to a specific interface, and the sender is sending on localhost, you also have to listen on localhost
<leitao> I want to boot my ubuntu and use the root on a squashfs
<leitao> how can I do it?
<bashful> so currently it will receive all messages from local and loopback
<bashful> ?
<zerowaitstate> bashful: I am using localhost and loopback interchangeably. they mean the same thing
<bashful> my question is will it receive anything that is directed at that port?
<bashful> any message i mean.
<zerowaitstate> bashful: yes
<bashful> awesome, that will work wonderfully,
<zerowaitstate> bashful: it can potentially be a security issue unless you have a firewall rule or force it to bind to the loopback, though
<samp> Hi, I'm looking for help to setup a mail server on my ubuntu 14.04
<zerowaitstate> bashful: so use with caution
<bashful> i only intend for this to run a script that controls the lights, and other stuff in my room.
<bashful> and that will be done using a relay system on a parallel port of an old laptop
<bashful> now my next task is to find a way to control the parallel port from terminal
<OerHeks> !info gtkterm
<ubottu> gtkterm (source: gtkterm): A simple GTK+ serial port terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.7~rc1-0.2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 59 kB, installed size 212 kB
<bashful> gtkterm can control the parallel port/
<bashful> *?
<Chuck_Norris> bashful: aptitude show gtkterm
<OerHeks> No, only serial ports bashful, but i cannot find such driver for parallel ports
<yinkum> What is the command to open a folder from the Terminal?  I'm trying 'open .'
<parmiggiano> 'cd foldername'
<yinkum> Right, how about opening it from terminal to the finder?
<DJones> yinkum: Whats is "the finder"?
<Chuck_Norris> yinkum: gksudo nautilus <folder>
<Chuck_Norris> ?
<DJones> yinkum: If you're doing it from terminal, then use "ls" as the command to see whats in the folder
<Chuck_Norris> oh! god, sry, just only:  nautilus <folder>  :P
<yinkum> Perfect. Thanks guys, sorry for the simple question.
<bashful> can anyone tell me if this can be used with any relative ease for my purpose? http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/parallel_output.html#linuxprogramming
<VLaddi> Is there a possibility to install ubuntu on a usb stick so it acts as a normal installation? I mean I can install stuff on it and everything will be saved on this usb?
<WilliamDotAT> VLaddi, yes
<yc10> VLaddi: Yes
<DJones> !persistant | VLaddi
<ubottu> VLaddi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<VLaddi> ubottu: what's the difference between normal insallation and persistent?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VLaddi> DJones: was it you who had a Y510p lenovo?
<DJones> VLaddi: Yes
<VLaddi> DJones: yeah, I have struggled to dual boot windows 8 with linux but it's just getting too many errors
<VLaddi> DJones: So I believe I run ubuntu from a usb stick instead of the internal hdd
<squinty> VLaddi:  you can just point the ubuntu installer to your stick when doing a regular install.  just remember to also install the grub bootloader to the stick itself rather than to your hard drive.
<VLaddi> alright, squinty, I'l try that
<squinty> VLaddi: if you are planning on using the stick on other computers, don't install any propriety video drivers (just use the open source/kernel ones)
<freeroute> hi everyone, I'm trying to pin a package (I want tmux from 14.04) but according to Ubuntu wiki - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto - I should first update /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<freeroute> problem is, I don't have a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<freeroute> instead, this is what I have - http://eos.kpaste.net/34335c62
<DJones> VLaddi: Can't say I've had any issues, from buying the laptop, I used Win8 to resize the drive, turned off secureboot & then installed using 64bit USB, when I changed drives, I used windows installer topartition the drive, installed windows, the  installed Ubuntu, neither time did I have any issues
<VLaddi> squinty: thank you
<freeroute> so my question is... should I just create 01ubuntu file there?
<freeroute> I'm on 12.04 (64bit)
<mike123> i'm tryinf to isolate a hardware failure, is there a difinitive way to tell a hard drive with bad sectors from a bad stick of RAM?
<freeroute> mike123: for RAM, I suggest memtest86
<freeroute> mike123: for HDD, I suggest the badblocks tool, which is a part of smartmontools
<squinty> mike123:  Disks (in main menu )  > Smart Data tests (cog icon upper right corner)
<mike123> freeroute: alright i'll do em boths gracias
<squinty> mike123: if you suspect ram, might just want to pull and then reseat the ram sticks
<SpaceStation> alt+1
<glemsom> Is there a way to make Ubuntu not force the filesystem into read-only mode, if a disk timeout occurs?
<cosmos78> hi does anyone have a nice wordlist for aircrack-ng?
<k1l_> cosmos78: not supported here
<cosmos78> ok
<k1l_> glemsom: see the mountpoints in fstab. but i am not suer if it gets just kicked out if not ro-mounted on errors
<glemsom> k1l_, ahh, good point !! I was looking in the wrong direction here... I was looking at scsi settings instead... while I should have been looking at mount options. Thanks !!
<redban> My windows vista is acting up again , help
<synks> any app that records charges made on your laptop battery or limits its full charge to say 60% ?
<daftykins> redban: that's quite funny, 'cause this isn't a Vista channel...
<OerHeks> redban, format and put ubuntu on your machine, solved.
<mk2soldier> Hi guys, what package do I need to compile the ubuntu linux kernel?
<redban> what's Ubuntu? an African fruit?
<OerHeks> !build | mk2soldier this is a good start
<ubottu> mk2soldier this is a good start: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<OerHeks> redban, you really need to read the topic, before entering an irc channel
<MikeRL> I am trying to connect to a VPN service that worked on Ubuntu 14.04 and earlier. Seems to not connect at all on 14.10. Nothing comes up and I'm following the instructions from the provider for Ubuntu. Any way to find you what's causing my issues?
<MikeRL> Is there any way to attempt to connect via terminal and get any sort of crash information?
<MikeRL> My machine is updated. And it's a PPTP connection.
<indistylo> exit
<MikeRL> This was a clean install. Not an upgrade'
<JanSch> hi
<N7> how do update ubuntu
<bubbasaures> N7, Within the release or to another?
<k1l_> N7: run the update-manager
<N7> um
<N7> the update manager thing yeah how do i do that
<decwrl> Does anyone have any experience with post-install scripts under 14.04 kickstart?
<indistylo> OpenGL on ubuntu not working, I am attaching output of glxinfo,http://paste.ubuntu.com/9430859/
<indistylo> OpenGL on ubuntu not working, I am attaching output of glxinfo,http://paste.ubuntu.com/9430859/    please suggest measures to fix the issue
<bubbasaures> N7, Should be in the app menu.
<zykotick9> indistylo: is this amd/ati graphics card?  perhaps supply more info would help the channel help you...
<indistylo> zykotick9 : It is ati graphics
<ms_> Anyone ever get this message? "The upgrade needs a total of 81.7 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 16.5 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'."
<pbx> ms_, sounds like your HD is nearly full.
<ms_> agreed but I am at 21.7g from 54.7g
<Chuck_Norris> ms_: yours "/" partition is almost full
<bubbasaures> ms_, Your boot partitio is full empty some kernels.
<bubbasaures> or the root
<ms_> Never done that before. Simple process
<ms_> ?
<pbx> ms_, i'd also follow the advice in the error message for good measure
<Chuck_Norris> ms_: try:  sudo apt-get clean and as bubbasaures said, uninstall old kernels
<ms_> yeah did the clean part, didn't help.
<bubbasaures> ms_, Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -lu
<Chuck_Norris> ms_: and paste:  dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<john_doe_jr> how do you display on the thing that changed in a file?
<ms_>  dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<user1397> can you get rid of printer and IM notification buttons in kubuntu?
<ms_> ii  linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic                         3.13.0-24.47                                        amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<ms_> ii  linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic                         3.13.0-27.50                                        amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<ms_> ii  linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic                         3.13.0-30.55                                        amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<ms_> ii  linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic                         3.13.0-35.62                                        amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<ms_> ii  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic                   3.13.0-24.47                                        amd64        Linux kernel extra modules for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<unopaste> ms_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<pbx> ms_, "paste" means use a pastebin
<pbx> dpaste.com or whatever
<giacomo> hi everyone!
<ms_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9431028/
<user1397> hi!
<Chuck_Norris> ms_: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic
<bubbasaures> ms_, run this and pastebin,  df -h
<Chuck_Norris> ms_: and sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-27-generic
<ms_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ms_>  linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic
<user1397> does this channel support kubuntu as well or just ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> user1397, both
<bubbasaures> all canonical
<user1397> oh ok cool
<OerHeks> user1397, there is #kubuntu too, here on #Freenode
<bashful> geirha: are you still here?
<user1397> ah thNKA
<ms_> I know the directory is full. I pulled up the graphic of the hardrive
<bubbasaures> all the time all day
<user1397> woops, meant to say thanks :)
<user1397> i guess i'll ask here as well: anyone know how to get rid of the IM presence in the notification area of kubuntu?
<bashful> i have a query pertaining to "nc -l 1234 | while IFS= read -r line; do printf '%s\n' "$line"; done; echo $line; done" how can i have it just set the message received for a variable like "o"
<daftykins> bashful: go and ask in #bash
<bashful> thank you daftykins
<Ghostly> hello, i am new to ubuntu 14.04 and decided to use the Gnome 3 shell because i prefer the looks. But for some reason flash videos will only fullscreen once as long as the plugin-container is not killed (i am using firefox 34.0), is there any way to fix this?
<LucidGuy> So sick of NFS servers killing/freezing my workstations.  I have a 6+ NFS mounts to 6 different NFS servers on all my workstations.  Every once in awhile one server will glitch or require downtime etc.. this causes the workstations to freeze and are useless.  Anyone think of a solution to prevent this?
<holstein> Ghostly: i would use current flash from chrome
<holstein> Ghostly: you can use it in chrome or chromium.. adobe doesnt provide flash for linux anymore
<holstein> .g about flash
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ghostly> aha. explains a bit.
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ - the link i was looking for you you to check..
<fandi> hi all
<Ghostly> holstein: well then, i will get chrome and try that. Thanks for the help.
<holstein> Ghostly: cheers!. and good luck
<fandi> i have problem with : language-pack-end
<fandi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9431147/
<fandi> i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<fandi> thanks
<user1397> ghostly: you don't need chrome if you want you can install chromium and the restricted-extras.  although with chrome you will be able to view netflix :)
<Chuck_Norris> Ghostly:
<Chuck_Norris> are you there?
<Ghostly> yes chuck
<holstein> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> thats the pacakge for getting the current flash for chromium ^
<holstein> AFAIK, restricted extras doesnt include it
<user1397> ah, my bad
<Chuck_Norris> Ghostly: well, user1397 made a good suggestion there but, you could try peperflash in Firefox -.-
<Chuck_Norris> there is a wraper to use peperflash in firefox, i recently did that -.-
<Chuck_Norris> Ghostly: do you wanna try the wraper?
<Chuck_Norris> Gorith: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install freshplayerplugin
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<Ghostly> chuck_norris: intresting, not quite ready for that now but i will consider it, Thanks
<OerHeks> no need for a pepper flash ppa
<holstein> yup.. its in the repos.. chromium and the pepperflash plugin are in the repos..
<holstein> the ppa is for using it with firefox
<Chuck_Norris> Ghostly: np
<MikeRL> Back. I thought using a newer kernel was causing my VPN issues. It's not the kernel.
<MikeRL> Anyhow, on 14.10 I am unable to connect to a VPN (specifically via PPTP), but I don't know what is going on to cause the crash.
<MikeRL> Any way to figure that out?
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: can you ping the endpoint ok?
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, how would I do that?
<holstein> ping the.ip.add.ress
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: in a terminal, same as in Windows...
<holstein> like, "ping 55.555.55.5"
<MikeRL> Well, how do I find their IP address?
<MikeRL> whois?
<holstein> MikeRL: i might ask them, so i have it exactly for these troubleshooter purposes
<bubbasaures> fandi, More info may help a little context, cause and effect to the channel
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: if you don't have an IP how do you plan to connect to the service?
<holstein> and, i would refer to the connection by ip, configuring it
<Guest73602> Hello
<user1397> by the whenever i ping i always do "ping -c 3 www.example.com" which pings it 3 times, or else it keep going forever
<MikeRL> Hmm. It shows a range of IP addresses.
<MikeRL> But how do I know which one to ping if I can't connect to their VPN?
<MikeRL> I just connect to their service via the Gnome Network Manager applet. Doesn't connect.
<holstein> MikeRL: i would ask whoever it is you are talking about
<holstein> MikeRL: whomever supplies you the vpn..
<MikeRL> But I think it may be an Ubuntu-specific bug.
<holstein> MikeRL: you need to specify the connection settings
<MikeRL> I believe I can connect elsewhere.
<MikeRL> I know the gateway.
<holstein> MikeRL: sure.. just try it, and see.. so you dont have to say "i believe"
<MikeRL> vpn.btguard.com
<MikeRL> I can connect on my Android tablet.
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: unless you can give the vpn client a specific IP, it wont connect
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, it worked on previous Ubuntu versions.
<Nedal> hi, plz, in the command ls -l what does the second column refers to for directories ( for files I know it s the number of hard links but there s no such a thing for directories, just softlinks)
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: can you connect using CLI?
<MikeRL> Well, I have an IP address my tablet is connected to.
<MikeRL> ActionParsnip, can you explain how to?
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: use that
<holstein> MikeRL: use that ip address. in the device that *is* connecting
<hetii> Hi :)
<MikeRL> Yeah, but first, I'll write it down and disconnect the device.
<MikeRL> 192.168.10.60
<hetii> I have trouble with my wirelles card: http://pastebin.com/QHBipkWK
<holstein> MikeRL: no need to share it here, but, i dont think thats what you need..
<MikeRL> So, what do I need to do? I think a good first step would be connecting via terminal.
<hetii> only my phones with andorid are able to connect to this network, my laptop disconnect from it.
<holstein> hetii: broadcom chip?
<Nedal> No one knows ?
<hetii> Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
<MikeRL> Well, I think it was giving me my local IP from the Android app I used to connect.
<MikeRL> Found the VPN address.
<hetii> also my girl that use windows 7 have this issue. I check already if my mac is blocked by cloning this from phone but still the same issue.
<MikeRL> So, about connecting via cli...
<EriC^^> Nedal: it's the number of links
<MikeRL> Anyhow, you guys cannot connect via your other devices? Check the router settings.
<MikeRL> Also I can ping them on the Ubuntu box.
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Nedal> Eric^^ what links !!! there s no hard links for directories
<EriC^^> Nedal: like the "." in the directory which refers to the dir itself
<user1397> any way to change how fast trackpad scrolls (kde)?
<MikeRL> There's documentation on using the cli to connect to a VPN, but any way to do this with one command?
<holstein> MikeRL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57339/connect-disconnect-from-vpn-from-the-command-line maybe where i would start with that..
<MikeRL> holstein, Thanks. I saw that earlier when I was searching for a solution.
<ActionParsnip> hetii: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> Nedal: type mkdir bla; ls -ld bla; mkdir -p bla/blabla; ls -ld bla
<holstein> MikeRL: did you try it? and do you have any error messeges that may help a volunteer assist you?
<EriC^^> Nedal: the directories within it, count as links like the "."
<bubbasaures> hetii, might check here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=AR928X
<ActionParsnip> hetii: its one line of output so no need to pastebin
<MikeRL> Well, to start off, that config file appears to have moved since the time when that article was written.
<platz> I just use the command vpnc
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: if you have a config file you can run: openvpn filename.ovpn
<MikeRL> I actually am using PPTP, not OpenVPN.
<ActionParsnip> !pptp
<ActionParsnip> MikeRL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient#PPTP
<MikeRL> Wait. I'm trying out something in one of those links.
<MikeRL> Since I tried saving the password in the GUI, and somehow see all my info in the file /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/BTGuard VPN, I wonder if the GUI is having an issue.
<MikeRL> Anyhow, I have some questions on what those lines do. I'll get a link and explain more.
<delt> Hello
<MikeRL> http://askubuntu.com/questions/198136/error-when-trying-to-connect-to-vpn-on-startup
<MikeRL> First answer with 5 upvotes.
<MikeRL> What exactly does "password-flags=0" do?
<delt> i need some files in /tmp to be kept across reboot (for kerberos authentication) - where's the command that clears /tmp on boot?
<ms_> @delt can you just move the files from tmp?
<ms_> and then put them back after reboot?
<delt> ms_ the kerberos stuff expects it in /tmp,
<delt> oh... then what about if there's a power failure?
<ms_> well I would think you would have the files backed up
<delt> dirty kludge... better to just not remove them to begin with
<MikeRL> So... The password flags line does what?
<ms_> @delt, you could have a script replace them on boot. From another directory.
<ActionParsnip> delt: /tmp is in RAM, it is in tempfs
<ActionParsnip> delt: you will need a command to put the files there on boot
<avid_fan> delt: Might check here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/19/changing-the-tmp-cleanup-frequency/
<delt> [pts/18][user@laptop]:~$ mount | grep -i /tmp
<delt> [pts/18][user@laptop]:~$
<ActionParsnip> delt: you can't make it not remove so its your only optoon. Not a kludge at all. RAM contenrs are lost on shutdown
<ActionParsnip> delt: df -h | grep tmp
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: i don't think it is tmpfs by default
<delt> [pts/18][user@laptop]:~$ df -h | grep -i tmp
<delt> tmpfs            389M  2.5M  387M   1% /run
<ActionParsnip> delt: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<delt> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<delt> running ubuntu studio actually
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: fyi, my 14.04-based system also doesn't have /tmp as tmpfs...
<ActionParsnip> delt: not sure where it is wiped. I have /tmp in tempfs to keep the system clean. Could you not use another folder like /opt
<delt> ActionParsnip: i think i'd have to recompile the kerberos stuff for that
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> there is no need to recompile kerberos
<ActionParsnip> delt: I see. All I can think is to have a cp command in /etc/rc.local until you can find what is clearing it
<delt> unless there's some flag to kadmin that is undocumented or something like that
<Ben64> what about avid_fan's suggestion?
<Ben64> <avid_fan> delt: Might check here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/19/changing-the-tmp-cleanup-frequency/
<delt> yeah, reading that now....
<avid_fan> delt, Ben64, I've not tried it. But it seems to jive with the /etc/default/rcS I have.
<delt> seems like the best solution. Thanks avid_fan (:
<Ben64> avid_fan: yeah, seems like the best way
<avid_fan> Ben64, delt, hope it works for you. :-)
<delt> alright. this should be solved.. thanks guys!
<degva> Hello all, does anybody has ever experienced problems with clementine? every time a new song starts gnome just crashes. I really not sure how to proceed
<flower_> hi
<EriC^^> degva: start it from a terminal
<hadifarn_> for some reason, we need to setup our own DNS servers. there are many options out there. since it's a critical part of our Saas app, I'd like to know your opinion on how to do it and which one to use?
<ikonia> use your ISP'
<ikonia> they will be the dns servers you should use
<avid_fan> hadifarn_: Any specific requirements? Dynamic DNS updates, or just a bunch of static records?
<hadifarn_> avid_fan: dynamic dns updates. we need to add new domains for each customer signups
<ikonia> then it should not be dynamic
<ikonia> that is not a dynamic setup
<ikonia> if you are hosting - you should know what dns servers you should be using
<hadifarn_> ikonia: oh sorry. you mean in terms of IP. yeah it's static addresses
<hadifarn_> I'm looking for an easy to setup DNS server which allows me to easily add domains and records to it. I have never done this before
<Justus_> hi, got a problem here with ubuntu server, it seems that even though apport isn't installed somehow it is the default handler for dumps: kernel: [  431.461982] Core dump to |/usr/share/apport/apport 3175 6 0 3175 pipe failed
<ikonia> hadifarn_: talk to your isp
<EriC^^> Justus_: how come it's not installed?
<daftykins> hadifarn_: #ubuntu-server and channels more relevant to DNS servers such as BIND would be best to talk in.
<Justus_> cansaa is spamming querys...
<Justus_> EriC^^: No idea, it's a regular install upgraded from 12.10 to 14.04 now
<avid_fan> hadifarn_: Well, I've used BIND + Webmin in the past with rather good results. But for some very solid DNS servers, I prefer DJBDNS.
<hadifarn_> ikonia: I'm hosting my servers on Rackspace. their Cloud DNS api is no good for our usecase.
<ikonia> hadifarn_: then you have to purchase dns servers from a provider
<EriC^^> Justus_: it doesn't show up in service --status-all ?
<Justus_> the executable at /usr/share/apport/apport is not there
<hadifarn_> ikonia: can't afford them. if it wasn't our last choice, I wouldn't have asked
<ikonia> hadifarn_: then you can't host domains
<Justus_> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> hadifarn_: it's that simple
<hadifarn_> avid_fan: any reason for DJBDNS?
<hadifarn_> you're not helping ikonia. I can if I run my own DNS server.
<ikonia> hadifarn_: sure you can but a.) you need to know what you are doing b.) have multiple ones on different networks
<ikonia> hadifarn_: based on what you are telling me you don't seem to hit either of those two criteria
<hadifarn_> ikonia: hence the reason I'm asking here
<ikonia> whih is fine - but at the same time you can't host peoples domains
<hadifarn_> I have good servers on Rackspace. reliable enough
<ikonia> thats not really it though
<Justus_> EriC^^: I have since then installed it, now it does show up (with a ?) but I'm still not that buzzed about that kind of surprise
<EriC^^> Justus_: seems odd
<Justus_> EriC^^: is the package somehow not required for 12.10?
<EriC^^> Justus_: i dont think so
<avid_fan> hadifarn_: Personal preference mostly. It's smaller and lightweight, and in my expereience very reliable. It does take a bit more to get your brain around, because as far as I know, there is no GUI.
<EriC^^> Justus_: i think it comes with every release
<EriC^^> Justus_: it handles error reporting too
<hadifarn_> thanks avid_fan. I give it a go
<Justus_> EriC^^: well, it seems to be new in 12.10
<indistylo> Graphics is not working well, Kindly check this  Output of Xorg.0.log is attached, See this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9431198/    it says kernel load to fail.
<Justus_> EriC^^: on the other hand the server was originally a 1210
<IdleOne> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<IdleOne> 12.10 is no longer supported, upgrade.
<EriC^^> Justus_: i remember installing 12.10 once and the errors were popping up, so i think apport comes with it too
<Justus_> EriC^^: sadly I even have a sufficiently incompetent lout who once had access and might have uninstalled it *grumble*
<EriC^^> lout?
<Ankoran> Marcos, do not invite me
<indistylo> zykotick9 : Graphics is not working well, Kindly check this  Output of Xorg.0.log is attached, See this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9431198/    it says kernel load to fail. Kindly suggest measures to resolve and fix the isssue
<EriC^^> Justus_: nevermind
<Justus_> EriC^^: meaning?
<EriC^^> Justus_: yeah it might have been uninstalled
<Justus_> EriC^^: well, it's installed now, how can I monitor it for new crashes?
<EriC^^> i'd think the update-manager should reinstall it though
<pavillon> Hello :)
<Justus_> EriC^^: the real joke is, that I have strong suspicions, that the dump might have been survivable, but due to apport being gone the system crashed
<EriC^^> Justus_: did you add a gui to the server?
<ActionParsnip> indistylo: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<apostolical> how do i block this ip 80.248.65.183?
<Justus_> EriC^^: no
<ActionParsnip> apostolical: you can use iptables
<apostolical> can i block this country intire ip range?
<ActionParsnip> apostolical: you can block subnets of IPs
<apostolical> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/powerful-highly-stealthy-linux-trojan-may-have-infected-victims-for-years/
<Chuck_Norris> apostolical: iptables -a input -s 80.248.65.183 -j drop
<ActionParsnip> apostolical: or: http://serverfault.com/questions/592061/block-range-of-ip-addresses
<ActionParsnip> apostolical: change the IP subnetvas you need
<indistylo> ActionParsnip :  Graphics is not working well, Kindly check this  Output of Xorg.0.log is attached, See this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9431198/    it says kernel load to fail. Kindly suggest measures to resolve and fix the isssue
<Chuck_Norris> apostolical: sry:  iptables -A input -s 80.248.65.183 -j drop
<ActionParsnip> indistylo: can you run the command I gave and type or paste the output into the channel
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: needs sudo ;)
<joshh20> Ok is it possible to only extract a certain folder in a zip file with Ubuntu unzip ?
<Bashing-om> indistylo: " AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-13.35.1005 " so what card is this ? -> sudo lshw -C display <- . While I finish reading your log.
<indistylo> ActionParsnip : cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> joshh20: you can mount it, then copy the dir
<EriC^^> joshh20: right click on it and press mount with archive manager
<joshh20> Wouldn't mounting a zip require unzipping the whole thing?
<joshh20> I'm not using GUI
<EriC^^> nope it'll mount instantaneously
<Bashing-om> indistylo: ^^ and as ActionParsnip Request, we see a mismatch in kernels ->  cat /etc/issue <- .
<indistylo> Bashing-om : sudo lshw -C display output :http://paste.ubuntu.com/9432146/
<ActionParsnip> indistylo: if you reboot and hold SHIFT can you boot a newer kernel?
<Bashing-om> indistylo: 12.04.5 check, looking at your :http://paste.ubuntu.com/9432146/ .
<indistylo> I have not done that
<indistylo> i have no idea
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip: good point :P
<Bashing-om> indistylo: ActionParsnip :: "Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v] " // AMD dropped support for this series of cards some time ago. IF you run other than 12.04.1 there is no proprietary driver availabale.
<umib0zu> hey guys. does anyone have links to tutorials about using aws with ubuntu. I'm super stuck and I'm a bit tired of falling down rabbit holes trying to set up a webserver.
<umib0zu> bonus points if it's actually up to date with the service.
<indistylo> Bashing-om : what is the solution then ? should i revert back to fglrx-legacy ?
<EriC^^> joshh20: last 2 answers http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14120/extract-only-a-specific-file-from-a-zipped-archive-to-a-given-directory
<joshh20> Oh thank you EriC^^ :D
<EriC^^> no problem
<Bashing-om> indistylo: There is no FGLRX // The only driver available is open source ( radeon). When the kernels are straitened out, need to purg FGLRX and install 'radeon' .
<isantop> So I'm trying to issue a dbus-send command over ssh to lock my screen remotely. But complains that it couldn't connect to the session bus because the connection was refused. Anybody know how to solve that?
<indistylo> ActionParsnip : ^^ and Bashing-om : Prior to this problem mine graphics was working like charm, application like CCSM and cairo-dock was working with openGL like charm but recently according to ubuntu manager-update suggestions i installed all the updates, after rebooting this graphics problem started. There is mismatch between fglrx and mesa
<Bashing-om> indistylo: IF there is a real need of a proprietary driver, the only thing one can do - that maintains ubuntu support - is to install release 12.04.1 and DO not enable HWE to install later harware stacks.
<saleem> how to share network file using server ip from ubuntu 12.04 to windows 7
<saleem> what are the steps it need for network file window share from ubuntu 12.04 to windows 7
<ActionParsnip> Saleem: you can use samba or for nice security use sftp
<saleem> how whats the correct step by step guide
<indistylo> Bashing-om : Will it create problem for running graphics like cairo-dock and openGL applications?
<saleem> suppose i have network file ip address as 192.168.54.21 in windows 7 how to access this ip from ubuntu 12.04
<Bashing-om> indistylo: " Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.42-37-generic i686 Ubuntu " The kernel you want to run to have FGLRX driver, BUT there is now " Current Operating System: Linux aruns 3.2.0-72-generic-pae " >> that kernel is not supported by AMD (ATI) .
<squinty> saleem:   nautilus > location bar > type smb://ip_add_here  is one way
<saleem> give me the good correct of guide link i need to give company
<Bashing-om> indistylo: I am not at all sure of a method - if any - to revert back to the 12.04.1 kernel series short of (RE-)installing .
<IdleOne> !samba | saleem
<ubottu> saleem: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<saleem> i checked these two links it did not work well
<saleem> give me link in which there are screenshot guide
<indistylo> Bashing-om : what is the solution in your view?
<squinty> saleem:  probably wouldn't hurt to be a bit less on the " give me..." attitude.  suggest you take a look at youtube.
<IdleOne> saleem: https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/filesharing-in-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ That is all the searching I'll do for you
<saleem> i checked but its for 11.04 and other versions in youtube
<holstein> i like gigolo for mounting shares, as well
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (utopic), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<saleem> can i use other ip in access the other folder if i have more then one folder with ip address
<daftykins> saleem: try adding the word "please" in future requests
<Chuck_Norris> masquerade tos ttl mark input forward output established invalid new related tcp udp icmp accept drop reject redirect masquerade log related
<Chuck_Norris> ups! sry, i am doin' some stuff and i was using those line to copy and paste :P ill do it in other terminal windows -.-
<Justus_> Ok, apport seems to have swallowed the core dump again, any idea how I can prevent that bull from happening?
<lmat> How do I tell which gcc comes with ubuntu 14.04?
<rww> !info gcc trusty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<lmat> oh, is 14.04 == trusty?
<rww> yep
<rww> so version 4.8.2. apt-cache policy gcc gives the same info locally
<ActionParsnip> !14.04 | lmat
<lmat> awesome
<ubottu> lmat: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<subterfuge> I don't mind doing my own homework here, I just don't know what search terms to even use:  I have a image of an entire HDD (windows file system)  created with dd and I want to (from the command line) copy it to another external HDD as a fully functioning file system (clone)  --- What is this called so I can research it OR if anyone has time what is the proper command and string of variables to go with it?
<seinthebear> subterfuge, check the DD manpage :P
<EriC^^> subterfuge: did you copy the entire disk, /dev/sdx ?
<subterfuge> seinthebear, already have it up, I just don't see may answer or anything close
<seinthebear> ohh
<EriC^^> subterfuge: dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/sdx conv=sync,notrunc,noerror
<EriC^^> subterfuge: make sure of /dev/sdx you could wipe out a drive with it
<LinuxGold> hmm
<subterfuge> EriC, I used a Hardcopy 3P to image the HDD (embedded linux system using dd to create image) I want to use my Ubuntu box to now create my clone from it
<subterfuge> EriC^^, thanks -- I read 'notrunc = do not truncate the output file'  -- what does that mean if you don't mind
<genii> subterfuge: Everything is a file. So /dev/sda  would be a file representing the entirety of the first hard drive. /dev/sda1 would be first partition on first hard drive. etc. So if you know the /dev/sdX device you want to clone it to, and the location of the image file you already made, then it's like dd if=/the/imagefile/you-made.img of=/dev/sdX    where if= means inputfile  and of= mean outputfile
<rod_> Hi, is there a channel for GraphicsMagick anywhere? tia
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Why the conv=sync?
<subterfuge> EriC^^, as for making sure of sdx and wiping a drive, this is and other aspect of dd is why I came to ask before going any further
<Jordan_U> !alis | rod_
<ubottu> rod_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<subterfuge> genii, thanks for jumping in -- as I was asking EriC^^, why or what is cotrunc doing here "do not turncate the output"
<NTQ> Hi. I have some problems installing a mailserver with postfix, postfixadmin, dovecot and roundcube on Ubuntu 12.04.4 Server. Here are some more information: http://nopaste.info/ede8334a86.html
<daftykins> NTQ: 12.04.4 is out of date and #ubuntu-server
<kernix> hey all
<genii> subterfuge: There's a much better explanation than I can give of it here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20526198/why-using-conv-notrunc-when-cloning-a-disk-with-dd
<NTQ> It has all the neccessary updates.
<NTQ> but thanks for the other channel
<NTQ> Sorry, it's 12.04.5 LTS
<daftykins> now it's up to date ;) other channel though yes.
<subterfuge> genii, thanks that is a good read
<EriC^^> subterfuge: notrunc isn't really needed when you write to /dev/sda
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: http://superuser.com/questions/622541/what-does-dd-conv-sync-noerror-do
<subterfuge> EriC^^, yea thats what I am reading, sounds like it is only mission critical when cloning to a partition but not needed went using a whole block level device
<subterfuge> EriC^^, genii, and everyone else -- thanks -- this is what makes the community so great
<EriC^^> subterfuge: it's critical when cloning to a file
<subterfuge> EriC^^, roger, it is becoming clearer as I read further in to this.
<EriC^^> subterfuge: ok, cool
<LinuxGold> hmm
<LinuxGold> testing my old time irc client: irssi
<Smokie> hey guys, anyone can help me out on how to install and run "tls package" on ubuntu 14 by any chance?
<marcelino> Hello! I'm new in linux and programing, I'm learning C, have little open source projects that I can contribute?
<blacknred0> marcelino, what type of projects are you interested on? There is a long list to choose from
<marcelino> Black, any project that a beginer C programar can contribute
<Loshki> marcelino: how about a spell checker :-)
<bubbasaures> heh very good
<blacknred0> that would be a good one :)
<marcelino> Its is a good chose to begin, ty!
<Loshki> marcelino: but seriously, start with hello world, and then write a small app that you personally find useful. Also, volunteering to maintain and fix bugs in other people's code will give you a very quick education in the difference between good, maintainable code and the rest.
<seinthebear> good advice Loshki
<blacknred0> agreed
<Loshki> Yeh, I'm gonna be sore tomorrow...
<marcelino> Ty Loshki, I go improve my skill a bit more first, to can help bugs in another programs
 * seinthebear should start learning C++
<fossrox> hi everyone, any updates on the ubuntu tablet? is it already out?
<popey>  fossrox no.
<fossrox> if not, then what is the current stage of development?
<popey> target is next year
<popey> it can be installed on a nexus 7 or nexus 10, but it's not finished
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to apply the changes to window theme settings in ubuntu tweak? the only thing i managed to change in the themes tab is the Gtk Theme
<Loshki> seinthebear: C, C++, Java and Python seem to be basic set nowadays. Did I miss any?
<fossrox> popey: thank you, do you mean the beginning of 2015 or a whole year from now?
<seinthebear> Not that I know of
 * seinthebear can barely script in bash :P
<popey> fossrox: neither, some unspecified time next year
<fossrox> thank you :)
<fossrox> i wish it would be already here
<kokut> nowadays all knowledge is ready on the internet, so anyone can code, the thing is putting time to it
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to apply the changes to window theme settings in ubuntu tweak? the only thing i managed to change in the themes tab is the Gtk Theme
<eldosoa> Hi everyone, can anyone help me with installing a single-boot of ubuntu on my MacBookAir(3,1)? Thanks!
<Loshki> seinthebear: You know what they say about how you get to Carnegie Hall? Practice, practice, practice...
<kokut> eldosoa: just follow the on-screen instructions?
<eldosoa> kokut: At some point the computer hangs after some use, I think I installed ubuntu wrong. I haven't found a guide that specifically guides on how to install on a MacbookAir(3,1)
<daftykins> eldosoa: are you using the mac ISO?
<eldosoa> daftykins: I was able to create a USB installer using a Ubuntu OS.
<kokut> eldosoa: ubuntu can be installed in most personal computers, if it hangs its probably a hardware issue
<daftykins> eldosoa: that does not answer my question :)
<kokut> anyone knows where should i go for help regarding ubuntu tweak? I can only change the Gtk theme in the themes panel :/
<eldosoa> daftykins: I downloaded this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop then created the USB installer. Then I booted my Mac by holding the Option key then I installed ubuntu from there.
<linuxd> what apps are here to run catellite cards?
<linuxd> what apps are there to run satellite cards?
<eldosoa> daftykins: what do you mean by Mac ISO? Sorry, amanoob.
<daftykins> eldosoa: that's alright, best to hear those questions in the first instance though. on the download sites, there is a mac-specific disc image for installations
<ahmadsu> Hello, anyone had experience with issue like this? https://www.dropbox.com/s/1a5ibjpu0aap3xe/Screenshot%20from%202014-12-09%2006%3A35%3A57.png?dl=0
<daftykins> eldosoa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/
<ahmadsu> I've try reinstall unity, but no success
<eldosoa> daftykins: oh cool!
<eldosoa> I'll download it now. I'll ask you again if anything goes wrong. Thanks
<daftykins> eldosoa: won't be much use, i'm no mac user.
<eldosoa> daftykins: but thanks for this though, didn't know there was a mac-specific installer
<linuxd> how ti get satellite card driver?
<xangua> ahmadsu: it looks like a graphic driver issue....not unity issue
#ubuntu 2014-12-09
<Gary_Host> YAY! I think it finally worked
<linuxd> how to get satellite card driver?
<Gary_Host> is this the correct place for Ubuntu 14.04 help?
<Gary_Host> for some reason
<Gary_Host> I cant turn on my bluetooth
<daftykins> it is, though it'd be nice if you'd type on one line
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Gary_Host> okay sorry bout' that. I try to acess it through system settings, and i am unable to click the on/off button. i tried an rfkill command but that hast worked
<ahmadsu> xangua: the problem only appeared on unity, I also have cinnamon installed.. No problem at all on cinnamon
<catacost> I'm trying to access my gnome-keyring via an ssh session. I can't seem to, has anyone here done so before?
<sgen_> is there  a naming convention for environment variables?
<Gary_Host> I was wondering if anyone was able to assist me in getting my bluetooth working. I cannot click the on/off button in system settings hence i am unable to "seach for devices." logging in to SU doesn't work and an rfkill enable bluetooth command line doesnt work
<Rapture> my logrotate rotates apache logs about 10 - 20 minutes late everyday. Any suggestions on getting it to rotate closer to the time it's scheduled? (midnight)
<Rapture> could it be because of the log size? ~120M after they are compressed
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys is there a way I can assign wifi card to wlan2 instead of wlan1? or does there have to be wifi card hooked in taking wlan1 spot?
<ActionParsnip> Demon_Jester: you can use udev rules
<Demon_Jester> yep found it on askubuntu thanks!
<drasica22> I'm tryint to install the development version oflibprotobuf-dev and protobuf-c-dev
<drasica22> I added the vivid sources to my apt sources list like so: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main restricted universe multiverse
<drasica22> but when I try to run 'sudo apt-get -b source -t vivid protobuf-c-compiler libprotobuf-dev', I get this error: E: The value 'vivid' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<soomro786> how can i create a new SDA after SDA5? - when i try using fdisk to, it says value out of range
<soomro786> trying to expand LUKS
<soomro786> so im following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726724
<daftykins> soomro786: likely you already have one logical drive in an extended partition, so you need to delete the contents and recreate or some such. show some partition layout info for more help
<redban> how to rejar file (make it .jar)
<daftykins> soomro786: "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> redban: ask in a java channel
<redban> argggghhhh
<daftykins> this is not a development channel.
<redban> someone must know the command
<redban> c'mmon
<daftykins> yes, java developers! go there!
<redban> i don't remember it : jar cvfm file or something?
<redban> it says #java is invite only
<redban> what a useless channel!
<daftykins> redban: yeah, that's because it'll be ##java
<daftykins> redban: "man jar" ?
<EuaD> is it critical to be running iptables rules on a remote linode server?
<daftykins> EuaD: they're your provider, ask them for their advice :)
<EuaD> doubt they provide support like that for free accounts.
<EuaD> in fact i'm just asking if i have a WAN facing server, is it critical to be running iptables rules in general
<daftykins> didn't know they offered anything for free. ho-hum
<EuaD> 14 days yes
<daftykins> yes, i know you are
<EuaD> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2680 v2 @ 2.80GHz, 250GB, 1GB RAM, 2000GB/month bandwidth
<soomro786> daftykins: heres my fdisk output http://paste.ubuntu.com/9434366/
<EuaD> so the verdict is stil out?  iptables rules or no on a WAN facing server running apache, nginx, teamspeak, mumble, minecraft
<daftykins> soomro786: so you need to resize sda5 to make an sda6
<daftykins> EuaD: it'd be more relevant in #ubuntu-server
<soomro786> daftykins: i have data on it will that get tampered?
<daftykins> soomro786: that's alright, your backups will take care of any concerns there
<soomro786> ok
<EuaD> daftykins, thanks
<catacost> I'm trying to query my email password via gnome-keyring over ssh but I can't seem to access it. It works fine when logged into the desktop on the host. Any tips?
<devilspgd> EuaD: The answer is "it depends", if the iptables rules you're going to write just allow all traffic from anywhere to the same ports you're already opened, well, they're not doing much.
<teward> EuaD: i'd set up rules on that, yes - locked down as much as you can by source IPs, but I"m a little paranoid
<devilspgd> EuaD: BUT, you are protecting yourself against configuration errors where you open up something to the world that wasn't intentional.
<Foxhoundz> n[p0
<devilspgd> EuaD: So I'd use iptables just to limit exposure.
<EuaD> makes sense, thanks guys
<gour> some times when i switch on the computer it shows unable to munt the other volume in hdd
<gour> mount
<gour> and restart require
<gour> what  to do
<EuaD> devilspgd, not intentional? all those services to the best of my knoweldge are meant to be run open to the world unless i'm not understanding your statement
<devilspgd> EuaD: Right. I guess my point is that if the iptables rules you're going to write just say "Allow all traffic to a list of ports, reject everything else" and if you only have those ports open, and everything else is closed, the results are the same whether you remember to load your iptables rules or not.
<EuaD> devilspgd, oh that i understand. i'll lock it down with ufw or iptables to only allow traffic on specific ports.
<devilspgd> Sure, but if those are the only ports that happen to be open, the end results are the same.
<devilspgd> But say you didn't intend to open MySQL to the world, and in a week you accidentally bind it to 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.1, well, having iptables already set up might save you some hurt.
<devilspgd> So it's good form to have it enabled, definitely.
<EuaD> devilspgd, i think you just confused me more. lol   im going to lock down my server completely by reject/drop all traffic to ports besides the specific ports that my services are running on. is that correct?
<dts|pokeball> hey guys... ive installed libbluray and vlc, but i cant play my bluray. any help? http://i.imgur.com/sMOsl3W.png
<devilspgd> Yup, that's correct.
<OerHeks> dts|pokeball, not all blueray discs will play
<devilspgd> But even without iptables, traffic sent to ports that aren't opened by something will just get rejected anyway.
<dts|pokeball> OerHeks, how can i tell if it will play or not/
<daftykins> dts|pokeball: luck
<dts|pokeball> if it doesnt work on linux can it work better on windows?
<OerHeks> dts|pokeball, there is no list
<dts|pokeball> :/
<daftykins> dts|pokeball: err, well given as you can get proper players for BD on Windows... obviously yes.
<dts|pokeball> i didnt know that
<OerHeks> dts|pokeball, official doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD you might want to check this page too, for new keys
<OerHeks> http://hydra.geht.net/tino/howto/linux/ubuntu/bluray/
<marcelino> wow! Forst time using tmux, I never use screen, I'm a beginer in linux, this terminal multiplexer is awesome!!!
<daftykins> marcelino: great! now take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<marcelino> sorry, irc is new for me :D
<LinuxGold> hi marcelino
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LinuxGold> welcome to Linux World
<Chuck_Norris> xD hello LinuxGold
<VoidMainFunction> someone help me out please, I'm trying to edit my connections, specificly my VPN connection, the tab where I normally have all my data the "save" button is grayed out
<alexis_> hola
<freeroute> !14.04 weechat
<freeroute> !package 14.04 weechat
<ubottu> freeroute: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freeroute> damnit bot can't you even understand my context?
<OerHeks> !info weechat utopic
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 71 kB
<freeroute> ty OerHeks
<princedastain> bro bro, i have install ubuntu 14.10 after that install KDE, how to completely remove unity inside it?
<princedastain> iam googling before, but have not found yet a solution
<OerHeks> there is a !purekde factoid, but out of date
<OerHeks> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<princedastain> oke
<princedastain> i will read it first
<freeroute> so suppose I want to compile tmux on 12.04, do I first have to remove tmux which was installed using apt?
<princedastain> Thx mr OerHeks and ubottu
<OerHeks> freeroute, yes, and use purge to remove config files
<freeroute> OerHeks: you mean config files present in my ~/ ?
<OerHeks> * if any
<freeroute> hmm, k. I'll make backups then in that case
<princedastain> Mr. ubottu, i have read and run the command like the tutorial
<princedastain> but it seems now have different package name
<princedastain> this is i show the result here
<princedastain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9434843/
<EuaD> devilspgd, teward daftykins thanks for all your help guts
<princedastain> so i ask again, maybe another have solution to completely remove unity gnome to be just KDE desktop
<EuaD> devilspgd, teward daftykins *guys
<daftykins> princedastain: if you were a little clever with "dpkg -l | grep <thing to search for>" you can find the new names.
<EuaD> princedastain, google psychocats pure kubuntu. i think that's what you want
<OerHeks> princedastain, looks like you have no gnome/unity at all?
<princedastain> oke, daftykins, EuaD and OerHeks i found the solution here http://askubuntu.com/questions/509478/remove-ubuntu-desktop
<princedastain> thx aniway
<Loshki> princedastain: unless you're very short on disk space, why does it matter?
<princedastain> Loshki, i just want KDE on my ubuntu right now even not much change looks for years... its about taste :)
<freeroute> so I have a question about apt build-dep flag. It supposedly satisfies dependencies for source based installs, but don't binary packages also require those dependencies? Or are those dependencies already compiled into the binary when you're just installing from the package manager?
<cos5000> I'm using 14.04 LTS and I'd like to prevent deluge from running at boot. It doesn't show up in the startup applications, even if I do this: sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop  Deluge doesn't appear to have an option to change this behavior in its preferences, either. Does anybody have any other suggestions?
<trism> freeroute: grab a package with: apt-get source packagename; and look at the debian/control file, you'll see the difference (compare with say, apt-cache depends packagename;)
<freeroute> didn't even know I could get only the source package haha
<freeroute> oh crap it installed without asking me
<freeroute> wtf
<freeroute> bad apt-get!
<trism> freeroute: it doesn't install, it downloads and unpacks the package to the current directory
<trism> freeroute: hence the lack of sudo
<freeroute> ah I see
<Tom84> hi
<daftykins> hi.
<Tom84> What is the point of IRC?
<freeroute> what is the point of life?
<Tom84> I'm not really sure
<explodes> Hey. You know youtube-dl? Is there a way to download tracks that a soundcloud user "likes"
<Tom84> oh
<freeroute> trism: so what's this debian/control file you're referring to? I did 'apt-get source tmux' inside a dir I made and it downloaded and extracted a subdir with a bunch of .c files
<freeroute> explodes: not sure, but if you know the link and that link is a list you can usually youtube-dl that. Just as say I go to a user's soundcloud link and that user has a bunch of tracks he made, I can simple do 'youtube-dl "www.soundcloud.com/userprofile"' and then it downloads all tracks from that user.
<freeroute> but be sure to upgrade your youtube-dl to support feature
<freeroute> *more features
<trism> freeroute: the apt-get source tmux will download and unpack a directory tmux-version-something, in that directory there will be a debian directory, and a file name control in there. that's where the build-deps are specified
<explodes> freeroute: that is tracks that the user published, not the one's they liked
<freeroute> trism: ah... so that's the info I see when I do 'aptitude show tmux'. Cool :)
<freeroute> explodes: true, but if soundcloud has a link to the tracks that the user liked, you could potentially use that
<trism> freeroute: don't see any build-deps there, just deps
<explodes> freeroute: if i parse the webpage myself; i'm just hoping there was a way to have youtube-dl do it.
<trism> freeroute: it deps on libevent-2.0-5, libtinfo5, those are required to run the binary, it build deps on libncurses5-dev, libevent-dev which have the headers and such to build the binary
<trism> freeroute: plus some other build tools like pkg-config
<freeroute> trism: this is what I get - http://ubuntu.kpaste.net/c86
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> o/
<Darknet> hello, so here is the thing, i love cPanel, but its too expensive for me to use on my 5$ a month vps from digitalocean. and i think webmin is too complicated to use (i can't manage to setup emails on the vps with wembin) I was wondering, is there any other free panels for managing your VPS? that are good?
<Darknet> f.y.i. i am not a real pro at command-line without specific guides.
<freeroute> trism: so are those deps then compiled into the binary I install when I choose to 'sudo aptitude install tmux' ?
<trism> freeroute: sometimes they might be, in this case the lib packages are added as deps of the binary package
<soomro786> im trying to resize my LUKs and when i do cryptsetup resize sda5_crypt it says device not active
<soomro786> what am i doing wrong
<freeroute> trism: hmm, that's interesting, so if those lib packages are already added as deps... then why does 'sudo aptitude build-dep tmux' still asks me if I want to download those libs?
<trism> freeroute: because the -dev packages dep on them
<Xypher> hello
<Xypher> I need help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Xypher
<ubottu> Xypher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trism> freeroute: since the lib packages actually contain the shared libs, the -dev packages usually just have header files and sym links to the libs
<lotuspsychje> Darknet: this might be interesting: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333529/what-server-control-panels-are-available-for-ubuntu-server
<Darknet> thank you lotuspsychje
<Darknet> i will go read on that right now. :)
<trism> freeroute: sometimes static libs too
<Xypher> What is the program to conver rpm to deb format?
<holstein> Xypher: alien?
<durt> Xypher, alien I believe.
<lotuspsychje> Xypher: wich program can't you find as deb?
<Xypher> Alien? I will check that out. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info alien | Xypher tnx to holstein and durt
<ubottu> Xypher tnx to holstein and durt: alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.91 (utopic), package size 52 kB, installed size 212 kB
<holstein> Xypher: why? what are you looking for? i would never use alien but as a last resort
<freeroute> trism: ah ok, so the binary then just contains links to those libs (which are then placed somewhere in the system), and build-dep command just downloads those libs just like apt-get source downloads the source into the current dir.
<explodes> freeroute: you can if your URL is soundcloud.com/user/freeroute/likes :3
<trism> freeroute: indeed
<freeroute> explodes: ah nice, just as I predicted :p
<freeroute> trism: cool, ty :)
<gem_cat> I am trying to recover the pw on a system I havent used for a while - how do I mount the fs using a passphrase so I can reset the password or am i all wrong about that approach
<holstein> gem_cat: encryption passphrase is lost? or password?
<lotuspsychje> !password | gem_cat
<ubottu> gem_cat: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gem_cat> have the encryption passphrase only
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<explodes> trism: actually, it isn't working, do you know what i'm missing here?
<explodes> trism: I get a 404
<gem_cat> holstein, I tried this but was unsuccessful because my hd was mounted read only
<holstein> gem_cat: i would read it, then, and copy it..
<holstein> gem_cat: i would be backing that data up, from there, and reinstalling.. personally
<holstein> a backup would be made, regardless, and that point, if i had none
<gem_cat> yes it is just  backing up the data I need to do - awkward to forget a password but i got the crs
<explodes> I know my URL matches against the regex of the soundcloud user extractor :I
<gem_cat> so is it possible to copy the encryped data and then decrypt it later when I have  reinstalled linux
<freeroute> explodes: are you using the latest youtube-dl?
<explodes> the latest for ubuntu at least
<explodes> i installed it through apt
<somsip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<explodes> oh shit, the latest on github is WAY newer
<freeroute> explodes: youtube-dl maintains its own update mechanism
<freeroute> :)
<somsip> explodes: http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html shows a current version of 2014.12.06.1 Although using apt is the recommended way to install, this script does develop quite quickly
<gem_cat> thanks holstein, i will figure it out eventually
<freeroute> explodes: do 'youtube-dl -U' in order to upgrade it
<deathstash> damn, nobody in here
<lotuspsychje> deathstash: 1700 users are
<LinuxGold> maybe not
<explodes> word up, freeroute somsip trism: the latest and greatest works wonderfully
<deathstash> nvm my irc client was messing up
<Tom84> if you type CTRL+L in a terminal it will clear it
<Tom84> most people here probably know that though
<Sunstream> All of a sudden in lubuntu my icons shrank in size after the font reader crashed how do I restore them to their origonal sizes?
<holstein> Sunstream: i just reset my configs to do that
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: maybe the #lubuntu guys might also know this
<Sunstream> ...
<freeroute> Tom84: you'd be surprised how many don't. I've heard admins with 12+ years of experience who didn't, but that's the beauty of the commandline. Even after many years of use you still come across nifty little features :)
<lotuspsychje> freeroute: very true, so many ways to flavor a terminal :p
<freeroute> trism: strange, 'sudo aptitude build-dep tmux' didn't download those libs to my working dir.
<trism> freeroute: nope, only apt-get source, build-dep installs the packages
<freeroute> trism: but I thought those libs were already installed when the binary was installed :S
<trism> freeroute: the libs sure, not the -dev packages
<freeroute> ah, ok so -dev packages are required for compiling and are not installed by default when installing from apt?
<lotuspsychje> can't apt-get download help in any way?
<freeroute> does that download the package only?
<trism> freeroute: oh I see your point, the build-dep is also getting -core -extra etc for libevent but they aren't deps of tmux, maybe those are extra stuff tmux doesn't use
<lotuspsychje> freeroute: well ive used it to get the .deb, not sure if it has other features
<wbill> is there an easy way to get a virtual terminal window to have more than 1 tab open when i start it in ubuntu? comman line or other?
<noslen_> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> noslen_: welcome
<noslen_> thanks
<trism> freeroute: ahh, apt-cache show libevent-2.0-5 explains it: For backward compatibility and to transition to "libevent_core only" or "libevent_core + libevent_extra", the libevent source package builds the libevent library that includes everything
<wbill> anyone?
 * UTL waves to other Ubuntu lovers.
<holstein> wbill: http://askubuntu.com/questions/277543/opening-multiple-tabs-with-gnome-terminal
<lotuspsychje> wbill: you want a terminal to jump open with multiple tabs on desktop start?
<trism> freeroute: so yeah, tmux just uses both, so that's why you get those extra libs
<wbill> yupper
<trism> freeroute: and yes you are right, -dev packages are separate because most people won't need them
<Sunstream> The answer my friends, was in the "View" menu I clicked on normal size and back
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: Glad you made it! :-)
<Sunstream> some how it got clicked to smaller even though I didnt touch it.... stupid bugs lol
<Fun> hi
<freeroute> trism: ah, hopefully my tmux will compile now without my laptop exploding into tiny bits
<Fun> how I can install php zlib?
<Fun> whats the pack name?>
<freeroute> Fun: apt-cache search php
<noslen_> php or java ee?
<Fun> php
<Baube> hey guys, I'm trying to install dual boot linux on my Windows HD. I've got a 750Go HD and I have 3 NTFS partitions which I see when I boot "Live Ubuntu" but when I'm trying to install I only see sda1 750Go. Don't want to wipe my Windows :/ Is there something I can do from Live Linux to make my 3rd partition visibile during the install ?
<Fun> freeroute:  missing
<freeroute> ?
<Crell> Evein', folks.  I am trying to install apache2 in a 14.04 vagrant box.  Every time I run apt, though, I get an error.  Specifically: apt-get install apache2 [gives output]: error setting ownership of `/var/www/html.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted
<WyZeGuY> opinions? running windows on this drive, so truecrypt, freeotfe, or something else?
<Crell> I am running the command with sudo, so that's not the problem.
<Crell> This vagrant box has setup properly for me before on another system, so I'm assuming there's some local config issue.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Baube
<ubottu> Baube: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> Crell: did you sudo apt-get?
<Crell> Yes, I just said I am using sudo.
<lotuspsychje> Crell: you logged in the main user?
<Crell> I am logged in as "vagrant" and using sudo from there.
<Crell> Full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9435739/
<lotuspsychje> Crell: maybe the #httpd guys might also know this issue?
<Crell> Based on past experience they'll send me here as soon as they hear the word "deb".
<lotuspsychje> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.10-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 86 kB, installed size 463 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info apache2 trusty
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 462 kB
<lotuspsychje> Crell: im reading a bug, that this problem was fixxed in 2.4.10
<Crell> Hm.
<Crell> And this same vagrant setup has been working for months on my Mac at work.
<Crell> (The provisioning is just a make file, nothing fancy.)
<lotuspsychje> Crell: also on trusty?
<Crell> Yes, same 14.04 base image.  (I don't know what the names are these days.)
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> thats weird indeed
<Crell> I agree. :-)
<lotuspsychje> Crell: was this a clean 14.04 or upgrade from other version?
<lotuspsychje> Crell: i mean no leftovers from previous apache installs?
<Crell> Clean I believe; the base image is a publicly available one intended for use with Chef (which we're not using) so I assume it's clean.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Crell> Nope.  I started a fresh vagrant up an hour ago.  Twice.
<lotuspsychje> Crell: well you could try that apache 2.4.10 maybe, see what it does
<Fun> how many lines of code ubuntu got?
<Fun> wonders
<Fun> I want to know if one person were to write linux ubuntu from 0 how many years it would take
<Fun> :)
<Fun> maybe 10?
<Crell> You're missing a few 0s.
<freeroute> brb, compiling tmux
<lotuspsychje> Crell: try this one: http://www.ctheroux.com/2014/05/preinst-line-118-a2query-command-not-found/
<tyr> red5 seems does not update since 2013?
<Crell> lotuspsychje: Hm.  "This does not look like a tar archive."
<Crell> A clue, Sherlock?
<tyr> since 2012
<lotuspsychje> Crell: this the bug i found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1312533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312533 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "Installing apache2 fails in apache2.preinst when a previous version was in removed state" [Medium,Fix released]
 * Crell scratches his head.
 * WyZeGuY scratches Crell's head, too.
<Crell> I'd rather you scratched my back.  I've an itch right behind the shoulder blade.
<lotuspsychje> Crell: you sure permissions arent messed up somehow?
<Crell> I don't think so... and I'm now trying as root directly.
<Crell> Wait... wha?
<WyZeGuY> Use the corner of a wall.
<Crell> The /var/www dir is owned by "1000".
<lotuspsychje> Crell: cause im readin snort similar errors on permissions
<Crell> Hm.  OK, now this is interesting...
<Crell> The /vagrant dir is owned by vagrant:vagrant, as are its children.
<Crell> But /var/www is 1000:1000
<lotuspsychje> Crell: i think if you install apache2 from a livecd, would install without errors
<Crell> Had I a live CD...
<lotuspsychje> Crell: talk to the #httpd guys, they might know what it is
<Crell> This is in a Vagrant box.  And Ihave no CD drive. :-)
<WyZeGuY> Crell: Easy2Boot on USB?
<EuaD> trying to install 15.04 in virtualbox and the screen is all garbled colors horizontal lines.
<EuaD> err, i meant vertical lines. like this http://gyazo.com/93b2f8f142a613e555c4b138ff514d0c
<daftykins> EuaD: #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> only released editions are on topic in here i'm afraid
<WyZeGuY> EuaD: i know what that is
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: don't leave us all in suspense then!
<WyZeGuY> EuaD: interference by tha NSAs :-P
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: cut the crap or leave, please.
<WyZeGuY> lol
<WyZeGuY> wouldn't that be a bad graphics driver?
<WyZeGuY> bad screen resolution?
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: we can all guess.
<WyZeGuY> that happened on my windows drive once. i changed put it in a different laptop, changed the screen resolution to the "Recommended" setting, switched it back and it was fine
<EuaD> is there a way to send ctrl-alt-f1 to the virtualbox guest?
<daftykins> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<daftykins> EuaD: i think their channel is #vbox / ##vbox
<daftykins> !ot | WyZeGuY
<ubottu> WyZeGuY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Crell> brb
<EuaD> daftykins, yeap i'm in it now. thanks
<EuaD> WyZeGuY, this is a VM, but thanks anyway
<WyZeGuY> i can't see what you guys are saying, my firefox windows go black every once in a while, which it has done right now. i don't know if this message has gone through. i will be waiting for it to clear, or restart firefox
<WyZeGuY> did you guys get my message about firefox? anyone heard of firefox screens just going black?
<Tom84> I haven't
<WyZeGuY> daftykins i don't know if you were the last person to message me, but i assumed so. i heard the ping a couple times, but my browser went black so i didn't know who was messaging me
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: leave.
<WyZeGuY> daftykins ok... sure... but may i ask why?
<WyZeGuY> daftykins pm?
<daftykins> you keep ranting off topic and guessing at problems. do that stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic - the legitimate *support* questions you can keep here.
<Fun> I made dir but mv dont recongise i
<Fun> it
<Fun> as such
<Fun> :D
<holstein> !paste | Fun
<ubottu> Fun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> Fun: i sugggest just including the entire path
<Fun> holstein: i did
<EuaD> Fun, mv -f?
<Fun> same
<holstein> Fun: you can share the entire output in a pastebin
<Fun> missed /
<Fun> now its working since I added / before dir
<akurilin> Do you guys know how to test jobs under /etc/cron.d?
<jmadero> evening all - I have a MoGo bluetooth mouse that works flawlessly in Ubuntu other than the battery %, it always shows 0% in Ubuntu, any suggestions?
<somsip> akurilin: make sure the script works on it's own, set the cronjob for every minute (disable any destructive actions it takes) to make sure it's being called, set the timing correctly and reenable all aspects of the script, monitor /var/log/syslog to make sure it runs with no errors
<freeroute> yay! compiling successful!
<freeroute> ty everyone :)
<Evarist__> hello
<akurilin> somsip: so there's no "please run this once now" kind of thing for it huh?
<akurilin> run-parts looks like it was made for the shell scripts
<freeroute> Evarist__: hi!
<Evarist__> how may I make a unique ball of all hot fix , without download ever they ?
<somsip> akurilin: run the script manually
<holstein> Evarist__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware may answer your question.. if not, maybe a volunteer can help you find a native speaking channel
<daftykins> !it | Evarist__
<ubottu> Evarist__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<somsip> !offline | Evarist__ (may also be helpful)
<ubottu> Evarist__ (may also be helpful): If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Evarist__> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<noslen_> loading...
<akurilin> somsip: the only reason why I was being paranoid about it was the environment/permissions but I suppose there's no reason it should fail to work if I impersonate the right user
<MichaelHabib> hi,
<MichaelHabib> I've installed Grub2 on a USB and plan to use it to run ISO's. The problem is, I cant find the correct way to add custom menu-entries for grub2
<MichaelHabib> they all say edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom  .. but where is this file ? as I have a boot partition/usb there is no  /etc/grub.d/40_custom   , only  USB/boot/grub/*
<Evarist__> !offline
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib: To boot an .iso : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot . On an install that file " /etc/grub.d/40_custom " does exist >> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 214 Oct 23  2013 /etc/grub.d/40_custom .
<jasol> Is it possible to expand an encrypted LUKS without deleting it?
<MichaelHabib> Bashing-om: so /etc/grub.d/40_custom is available after installing the OS ?
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib: That is a fact . do in terminal -> ls -al /etc/grub.d/40_custom <- to see that is true.
<somsip> akurilin: ignoring environmental needs is a common reason for the cronjob to fail, so you're right to focus on it.
<MichaelHabib> Bashing-om: the thing is, I need to create the custom menus without any OS is installed . The idea is to have the USB to boot ISO's and maybe other OS's when needed  .. but I need all these Grub2 Menu changes to be in one location, not depenent on installing an os
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib: In your proposal, I see no way . You see grub's 2nd stage boot code is located in the installed system .
<MichaelHabib> the idea is  Grub2 + Custom Menus + ISOs all on one partition
<MichaelHabib> SO looking at Stage1 , how do I create Custom Menu entries to point GRUB2 to the OS(s) I want to boot?
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib: BUT, from an 'buntu install from grub it is possible to boot up an 'buntu .iso .
<jasol> When expanding a LUKS partition, is it required to remove it and replace it with a new expanded one?
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib: I know of no way to embedd the pointers in stage 1 boot code to point to the location of the stage 2 code.
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib: IF one is conversant with a hex editor, and know their stuff, I am sure it can be done, but way above my skill set .
<MICxp> hi guys
<nomadist> hi
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib:  This is the manual : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html . All you wnat to know about grub and more.
<Bashing-om> want*
<nomadist> I am trying to pass some requests via a proxy server on my localhost
<nomadist> and I am getting this error:
<nomadist> Connection was refused by other side: 111: Connection refused
<nomadist> on askubuntu, the only thing I could find was this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/403512/connection-was-refused-by-other-side-111-connection-refused
<nomadist> can anyone explain how I can get my requests through this ?
<holstein> nomadist: you are proxy on localhost?
<nomadist> holstein, yes, I am using https://github.com/scrapinghub/splash
<nomadist> it is a service that renders javascript for scraping..
<holstein> nomadist: maybe the creators will provide support
<nomadist> but isn't this an OS problem?
<holstein> nomadist: you can always try it with another OS via a live CD.. i would want to isolate the OS and the application for sure
<dinkus0> hello
<dinkus0> world
<MichaelHabib> Bashing-om: ty ty, while non of the 10s of sites I have been on mention ist, I can create  /boot/grub/custom.cfg  .. this will keep my custom menu entries on the boot partition while other os specific changes can be done on  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<s0ny> I installed Ultimate Edition 4.2 (Ubuntu 14.04 based) dual booted with windows 8. I added the swap partition but did not add the bios manager option. I can only boot into linux through the CD > Boot from harddisk. How can I get a grub menu that lets me choose between win8.1 and linux without having to wipe my linux partition?
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib: Yes, and NO, be aware that grub.cfg is a dynamic file .. it is created from a number of other files. Each time there is a change in the kernel that file will be re-created.
<jesse___> I can only reboot if I first boot into live USB
<Bashing-om> MichaelHabib: Is this an exercise in learing ? The obvious thing is to install a bare bones ubuntu ( @ 5 Gigs) and then boot any .iso file from the installed grub . ( grub's boot process is a particular interest of mine)
<stiv2k> hello
<Smaug> hey all.  I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04, and now whenever I log in the background image shows up but nothing else of the desktop.  Just hangs.   In /var/log/syslog I find this error:     *ERROR* No supported display adapters were found
<Smaug> so it seems like it may be some driver issue, but I am not sure how to proceed.  The ubuntu wiki did not help me
<stiv2k> i just installed lubuntu 14.04.1 i386 and i noticed the lubuntu software center is not showing up programs like vlc, lubuntu-restricted-extras, but they do appear if i use the console, i.e. sudo apt-get install vlc
<stiv2k> why??
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, quick question (hopefully), I added a second hard drive (sdb) that I want to mount as /home/jason/
<DreamPCs> So can I use this second hard drive in addition to my first hard drive to supplement the space of my home/jason dir? If so, how can I do it via the cli
<Bashing-om> Smaug: A proprietary drive in use prior to the release upgrade ? such that the driver is now broken .
<Smaug> Bashing-om: perhaps.  how would i determine that?
<Smaug> if I run "lspci | grep VGA" it shows I have san AMD RS880M [Mobility Radeon 4225/4250]
<Smaug> i looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver but i don't see instructions on it for installing anything
<Bashing-om> Smaug: For a looksee; what returns -> sudo lshw -C display <- ? look on the "configuration" line annd see if/what driver is installed .
<Bashing-om> Smaug: " [Mobility Radeon 4225/4250 " that card no longer has support from ATI .
<Smaug> the configuration line just says "latency=0"
<bobo`> \exit
<Smaug> Bashing-om: alright, so I need to switch to open source support?  (Hopefully?  <:/)
<Smaug> according to the RadeonDriver wiki page it has community support
<Bashing-om> Smaug: That is a fact. IF you want 14.04 . Purge FGLRX and install the open source driver. ( I run an old ATI card/open source driver and have no problem, but, I am not a gamer )
<Smaug> I am not a gamer either
<dts|pokeball> i dont believe you
<Smaug> how can I install open source driver?  on the wiki page the only install it has is "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"  is that the driver?
<Bashing-om> Smaug: -> dpkg -l | grep fglrx <- and take it from there to purge the proprietary driver that no longer does you any good .
<Smaug> ok to purse using apt-get as described https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx ?
<Smaug> *purge
<Smaug> or is dpkg better
<Bashing-om> Smaug: A LOT depends on how you installed a driver ( if you did) as to what it will take to remove it .
<Smaug> well IF i installed anything, i would have preferred ap-get (but it would have been a few years ago, honeslty don't remember)
<Smaug> i may not have installed anything non default also
<Smaug> certainly the computer has the same hardware as when i got it
<stiv2k> i just installed lubuntu 14.04.1 i386 and i noticed the lubuntu software center is not showing up programs like vlc, lubuntu-restricted-extras, but they do appear if i use the console, i.e. sudo apt-get install vlc
<stiv2k> why??
<LordFoobar> hi, I'm trying to run flashplayer (standalone) to run a swf and it complains about not being able to load canberra-gtk-module. Now, all points to the fact that I have a 64-bit installation and flash was compiled for a 32-bit env, so there's some conflict.... is there any way to run a swf file in Ubuntu with a player that works? :)
<Smaug> doing it now...looks like there was no fglrx to uninstall..
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Run ->  dpkg -l | grep fglrx <- and we see what components are installed .
<_root_> hello
<_root_> I am looking for another source for http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yosemix?content=167692
<_root_> do any of you know another source for this theme?
<Smaug> Bashing-om: ahhh.  messed up something bad.  tried to follow the instructions to purge fglrx.   restarted.   issue remains
<Smaug> Bashing-om: at the terminal log in prompt, however, when i type an "a," instead of "a" appearing, either nothing appears or "^[a" appears
<Smaug> so i can't log in on terminal now either
<Jor> does anybody know how to install Ubuntu on hp Omen?
<Bashing-om> Smaug: I fail to see how those instructions from the wiki could have this result. From grub boot menu, do you know how to boot to terminal ?
<Smaug> Bashing-om: i do not...is there a keyboard shortcut?
<Smaug> hold dodwn shift
<Smaug> i'm there
<Smaug> in grub
<Smaug> Bashing-om: i have grub command line, don't know if that counts as terminal
<Bashing-om> Smaug: I bet there is still an Xorg.conf file in effect from a maybe FGLRX driver (??) . // At the grub boot menu with the latest kernel with a asterisk to the left, press the e key for edit mode, arrow down to the kernel boot line ( similar: linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff ) replace the terms "quiet splash" with the term "text" with out the quotes, key combo ct
<stiv2k> i just installed lubuntu 14.04.1 i386 and i noticed the lubuntu software center is not showing up programs like vlc, lubuntu-restricted-extras, but they do appear if i use the console, i.e. sudo apt-get install vlc
<stiv2k> why??
<LordFoobar> this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FlashPlayerStandalone is NOT helpful. It does not work.
<Smaug> Bashing-om: i am replacing the words "quiet splash" with "text"
<Smaug> anything else?
<Smaug> what do you mean key combo ct?
<Smaug> it says press ctrl - x to boot, should I do so?
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Small steps, when in terminal, does the keyboard work ? key combo is a combination holding the control key and press the x key at the same time.
<Smaug> k.  so should i boot now or not?
<Smaug> i was able to type and make the changes as you requested
<Smaug> it works in the grub editor
<Bashing-om> Smaug: You should now be booted to a terminal ( Command Line Interface) .
<Smaug> after pressing CTRL X?
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Yes, if you made the edit to the boot parameter line.
<Smaug> boots to terminal now, keyboard working correctly, able to sign in
<koderok> Hi, I have a basic question about http proxy - is a scenario possible when there is a username without password? Like http_proxy=http://username@8.8.8.8:3128 ?
<Smaug> Bashing-om: should i investigate something now?
<Bashing-om> Smaug: small steps ( I am tired 12 hours now on this keyboard ) .. does this file exist -> ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf <- .
<Smaug> Bashing-om: i appreciate you helping me!   yes, the file exists
<sist> di
<sist> 이야
<sist> 이야호!
<Bashing-om> Smaug: There be the problem why the keyboard was messed up earlier,  delete it -> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf <- there will be no future need of it .
<sist> ㅇ
<sist> ㅇ
<sist> ㅇ
<sist> ㅇ
<sist> ㅇ
<sist> ㅇ
<unopaste> sist you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Smaug> Bashing-om: done
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Good, now what remains. What returns -> dpkg -l | grep fglrx <- .
<Smaug> fglrx,  fglrx-amdcccle
<Bashing-om> Smaug: -> sudo apt-get purge fglrx  fglrx-amdcccle <- .
<Smaug> Bashing-om: done
<jackhall> if my file system is full and i want to continue to add files to my system, can i add a new partition with free memory and continue to add files to /home/userA
<jackhall> ?
<Bashing-om> Smaug: -> ls -al /usr/share/ati/ <- ; just to make sure a OEM install has not been attempted .
<Smaug> Bashing-om: yup, there is no /usr/share/ati
<Bashing-om> jackhall: The better thisng is to find out why/where the fullness exist ( many times it is old kernels in /boot that need to be removed) . in direct answer to your question, yes there are ways .
<jackhall> Bashing-om: its because i made it full with software im developing and using
<jackhall> and i need to continue my development
<jackhall> and need more storage
<jackhall> i have an encrypted ubuntu running by the way. what ways are there? is it recommended? what do other large corporations do?
<Bashing-om> jackhall: Then you want to investigate a) symlinks to other partitions, b) making up a new partition and mounting it .
<Bashing-om> Smaug: OK, next in the install ladder -> sudo apt-get install dkms <- .
<jackhall> Bashing-om: what do other companies do? Do you store their development files on an NAS server?
<jackhall> Bashing-om: just want to know the most recommended way of doing things
<Smaug> Bashing-om: already the newest version
<Bashing-om> jackhall: NAS is one solution, I store my stuff on a separate partition on my local hard drive.
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Good ! next -> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon <- .
<jackhall> Bashing-om: would you say NAS is preferred? i can buy a NAS server no problem
<jackhall> im gonna do that. how would i integrate an NAS server i buy with Ubuntu?
<Smaug> already newest version
<Bashing-om> jackhall: No I would not say it is preferred, your use case and what you do is the determinning factor. I like things in house and under my own control .
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Great ! -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core <- .
<jackhall> Bashing-om: i can buy a NAS server in house, but what would i do to integrate it to my /home
<Bashing-om> jackhall: Mount the NAS in fstab. But been too long since I have done that, Others can better advise .
<Smaug> Bashing-om: done
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Lastly, again -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- just cheap insurance . then reboot to the GUI, let's see what we have now .
<Smaug> should i modify grub to revert back to what it was before when i restart?
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Nope, that edit was a one-time thing, will not persist.
<Smaug> ok
<SpeedyBozar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkTt9k4Y-a8 how can this shit have so many views? where does it come from?
<jackhall> by doing what you do
<jackhall> promoting it everywhere
<SpeedyBozar> haha, good answer
<SpeedyBozar> but srsly... those people commenting saying its a great song
<SpeedyBozar> its screwing with my mind
<Smaug> Bashing-om: Nice!  Seems to be working now!
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Outstanding ! You do good work .
<Smaug> You have been such an amazing help, I appreciate it.  I would send you a cake if I could.
<jackhall> Smaug: ediblearrangements.com
<jackhall> just messin' haha - real site though
<Bashing-om> Smaug: It's open source at it's best here. 1 for all and all for one .
<Smaug> Bashing-om: ++
<Smaug> i'll pass it on where I can
<drb_> hallo
<drb_> wie geht es?
<drb_> hallo
<rejd_> pretty good actually :)
<Bashing-om> drb_: Ubuntu support channel. English.
<drb_> ok
<drb_> how are you
<Bashing-om> drb_: I am Tired, thinking of shutting down for this session. You have a support question ?
<drb_> no, i'm looking for functions
<drb_> but i have some experience with ubuntu-applications
<seventyninefourt> Anyone here have info on how gparted/ubuntu supports HFS+?
<seventyninefourt> I've noticed that it can shrink it, but not expand HFS+, as far as I can tell
<seventyninefourt> anyone? HFS+ support?
<rypervenche> seventyninefourt: Give it time for a response.
<rypervenche> seventyninefourt: As far as I know it needs to be done in OSX.
<seventyninefourt> rypervenche: last I checked Disk Utility nukes the soul out of partitions it doesn't recognize, I don't know if that's changed since 10.6.8
<seventyninefourt> I'd gladly use DU, but I don't want to nuke my partitions in the process
<rypervenche> seventyninefourt: If no one answers you might want to try in ##mac. From what I know Linux's support of HFS+ is limited.
<lewis1711> if the media keys for changing the brightness used to function, and after a restart no longer function, what's likely to be the cause? scratching my head
<seventyninefourt> lewis1711: drivers?
<seventyninefourt> rypervenche: i'll hop over there, not positive
<lewis1711> henesy, I did change from the open source driver to fglrx, but I changed back and it still doesn't work.  it's very strange
<henesy> lewis1711: I've had problems in the past with swapping drivers, nvidia ones always needed some fix in /etc/X11 somewhere, I don't know about your card
<lewis1711> changing the screen brightness in the energy saving dialog doesn't do anything either. weird. will try everything I read on google even if it makes no sense, and if it fails I'll reinstall I guess
<henesy> lewis1711: can you use xsetbacklight
<lewis1711> henesy, what package is it in?
<henesy> lewis1711: should just be xsetbacklight
<lewis1711> nope, packaage manager has never heard of it (:
<lewis1711> changed the grub entry, time to reboot and hope for the best
<n3vtelen> nm-applet vanished
<henesy> n3vtelen: sudo service NetworkManager restart
<n3vtelen> when i type nm-applet show this error:
<n3vtelen> applet now removed from the notification area
<n3vtelen> using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<n3vtelen> ?
<floatingpoint> how can i make two partitions appear as a single diretory?
<princedastain_> Hi bro... any application (without addons) who capable using Corporate Mail (microsoft Exchange 2010), i have used thunderbird + Davmail gateway at beginning its success but failed when try to send an email and show error (like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9438176/)
<n3vtelen> http://dpaste.com/0NASDAD
<ahmadsu> Hello, anyone can guide me to find the problem on graphics issues like this? https://www.dropbox.com/s/1a5ibjpu0aap3xe/Screenshot%20from%202014-12-09%2006%3A35%3A57.png?dl=0
<ahmadsu> The problem only happen on unity,. No problem at all on cinnamon.
<bubbasaures> ahmadsu, What release is this?
<ahmadsu> Ubuntu 14.04
<lewis1711> ok, this is very strange. "xbacklight -set" does nothing. tried with lots of different numbers
<bubbasaures> ahmadsu, Did unity run fine before adding cinnamon? Not sure what you added with a ppa and if the issue.
<henesy> hrm, disabled journaling, still not liking the hfs+ at all
<princedastain_> !help Hi bro... any application (without addons) who capable using Corporate Mail (microsoft Exchange 2010), i have used thunderbird + Davmail gateway at beginning its success but failed when try to send an email and show error (like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9438176/)
<ubottu> princedastain_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahmadsu> bubbasaures: yes, unity run fine before and after adding cinnamon.
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<santhosh> hai how to write username and password in command line it is possible in ubuntu
<henesy> santhosh, echo $USER
<henesy> password is not possible " "
<ahmadsu> bubbasaures: i also have reinstall unity and intel graphic driver.. But no success
<Kartagis> why would a user be not able to upload to a directory which is owned by them?
<maddens> how is everyone??
<henesy> Kartagis, check folder permissions
<bubbasaures> ahmadsu, Not really my best area, give a leading to, if you can, oninfo, this graphic issue and the graphic hardware info to the channel.
<bubbasaures> info on*
<Kartagis> henesy: 755 didn't cut, 775 didn't cut, I had to do 777
<henesy> Kartagis, should just be able to do chmod u+rwx /path/to/folder
<henesy> to use folders you have to have them set as executable
<santhosh> <henesy>sudo mount.cifs //172.16.13.24/"Ind Results"/ /home/lubtest3/Desktop/india1/ -o username=edl,domain=transdyne.co.in when press enter it will asking password ,if any case we can write sudo password on that command
<Kartagis> henesy: is that 777?
<santhosh> no it is 775
<Kartagis> 775 didn't cut :S
<henesy> Kartagis, 0770 actually
<henesy> assuming you give group access
<henesy> if not
<henesy> 640
<henesy> *740
<henesy> excuse me
<Kartagis> henesy: both user and group are the same
<henesy> u+rwx then g+r g-wx o-rwx
<henesy> Kartagis, if execute is on for the DIRECTORY in question and you have R/W on then there is something else very wrong
<henesy> can you touch something into it?
<henesy> or can root?
<Kartagis> henesy: I am root
<henesy> o
<henesy> erm
<henesy> you done goofed
<henesy> chown it?
<floatingpoint> YO
<henesy> chown -R root:root
<floatingpoint> I ANSWERED MY OWN QUESTION!
<ObrienDave> cool, we like that
<Kartagis> henesy: would it matter if the directory is in /var/www/ ?
<henesy> Kartagis, are you running an apache/nginx server?
<floatingpoint> mhddfs /dev/sdb,/dev/sdc /data
<Kartagis> henesy: apache, yeah
<floatingpoint> MERGE THEM DRIVES
 * Kartagis floats floatingpoint's point
<Kartagis> sorry, had to do it
<lewis1711> on the odd chance this is familiar to anyone... the brightness changes every time I reboot. hard to google for. any ideas?
<henesy> Kartagis, chown -R www-data:www-data; chmod -R u+rw; chmod -R g+rw; chmod -R o+r; chmod u+x /var/www/folder
<henesy> lewis1711, is this a mac by any chance?
<lewis1711> henesy, nope thinkpad. also I tright your xbacklight thing, doesn't do it either. really weird, was working perfectly earlier today, then I restarted
<lewis1711> *tried
<lewis1711> at this stage I am thinking I migh just re-install ubuntu
<henesy> If you've fucked up your X11 then yeah, re-install might be worth it
<henesy> X11 is a pain to restore
<henesy> what's your graphics card?
<lewis1711> I have no clue how though. I changed drivers yesterday and restarted and all was fine
<lewis1711> henesy, Radeon HD 8330]
<lewis1711> something I should look for on the wiki actually
<henesy> probably, I have to go, best of luck
<henesy> check the arch wiki too
<lewis1711> cheers, thanks for your help
<henesy> mp
<Kartagis> henesy: that gives me fail to upload
<ahmadsu> bubbasaures: do you know which process that draw the desktop background? The issue disappeared if i put application on top of it.
<henesy> Kartagis, before I go, wait, wait, are you trying to upload TO the web server from somewhere else?
<ahmadsu> On anyone can help me?
<ahmadsu> *or
<Kartagis> henesy: that's what upload means, right?
<henesy> If so, what's your framework, what's the process of uploading? SCP? Wordpress interface? FTP?
<bubbasaures> ahmadsu, compiz is the manager lots of ways to tweak and break there, can be reset though.
<henesy> if you are uploading from FTP, you have to make sure whatever "user" is being written as by the FTP daemon has permissions, if you're scp'ing you have to make sure the local user is part of the www-data group or w/e, alternatively do the same wtih the FTP daemon (change group/append group), and if it's through wordpress, see ftp
<henesy> and i'm off to sleep, night all
<henesy> gl with your web server
<ahmadsu> bubbasaures: trying to reset compiz now. Thanks
<hey_baby> what is this?
<hey_baby> what is this program?
<ObrienDave> what is what program?
<bubbasaures> you know that one with the thingy
<ObrienDave> oh, the thing-a-ma-bob, forgot about that do-hickey
<delt> Hello
<Pici> Howdy
<delt> how do i change the hostname permanently?
<Pici> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Pici> ^^
<delt> why both the old and new hostname in /etc/hosts?
<Pici> For transitions sake. You can remove the old one after everything is working.
<delt> ie. after a reboot?
<Pici> Sure
<delt> ok, thanks very much!
<michaelr525> Hi
<michaelr525> accidently renamed /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2_ on a ubuntu LTS server.
<michaelr525> Still have an ssh session open but can't run anything, it seems.
<michaelr525> can anyone advice on what can be done please?
<iptable> michaelr525: can you rename it back? no? In that case, shutdown, boot into recovery using a USB/CD boot and rename back.
<iptable> michaelr525: another way would be to boot into busybox from grub and hope you can rename from there.
<michaelr525> iptable: it's a server which I access with ssh
<michaelr525> not sure I can do the above..
<iptable> michaelr525: that's not really relevant though, no? if you cannot run any commands from the box itself, then it will not get fixed and services will begin to fail. you will have to go to recovery/busybox.
<iptable> michaelr525: you *could* try forking busybox from your bash session if you have it installed
<iptable> michaelr525: why'd you do that, anyways?
<michaelr525> hmm.. it wasn't me..
<michaelr525> he had some stupid reasons
<iptable> shoot whoever done that. there is no reason to rename it.
<iptable> it's like having some reason to throw a server out of the window to reboot it ;)
<EriC^^> michaelr525: just type /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2_ <program>
<EriC^^> michaelr525: just type /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2_ sudo mv/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2_ /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<EriC^^> put a space after mv
<EriC^^> i think it should work
<iptable> EriC^^: out of couriosity, what will that do if he cannot run any commands?
<EriC^^> iptable: do you know why he can;t run any commands?
<iptable> unless he was lying and CAN run commands
<iptable> EriC^^: I'm guessing more than just the ld library got renamed, but who knows
<BlackDex> Hello there, Is there some way to extend the max search-domains without recompiling libc?
<Consfearacy> is ubuntu still cool?
<iptable> Consfearacy: no, it's red hot !
<EriC^^> iptable: if you chmod -x an executable, you can run it by typing /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 <program>
<cfhowlett> Consfearacy, do you have a TECHNICAL support question?
<iptable> EriC^^: good call. how will bash fork+exec the library without the library needed to fork it though...? *might* just work. worth a try
<nichlas> I know it's not strictly ubuntu, but can anyone recommend a good font for putty?
<michaelr525> Eric^^: interesting.. thanks
<michaelr525> iptable: god bless busybox
<cfhowlett> nichlas, "good"??? unable to process your subjective parameter
<michaelr525> it worked
<iptable> nichlas: if you stop using putty, you will get very nice fonts actually. Loads of good terminal emulators out there. even with semi-transparency
<cfhowlett> n
<michaelr525> i was actually puzzled why there is not mv/ls/cp in /sbin
<nichlas> cfhowlett: i don't ask to get the subjective truth here :)
<michaelr525> now i understand that ubuntu just replaced these with busybox
<iptable> michaelr525: yes, no problem at all :) busybox is a lot of commands compiled in to one binary.
<nichlas> iptable: objective*
<iptable> it's a "recovery application" more or less. also used in embedded systems to avoid having so many binaries around
<bq> how to delete the 5th line for a lot of files?
<bq> quickly in one batch
<iptable> nichlas: no, there are, really. comping from windows background, it took me 2 years to switch over form putty as I was used to it. Now I don't know how I could have ever used it.
<veto_guo21> hello world?
<iptable> bq: so in all files in a single directory you want to delete line 5?
<iptable> bq: text files?
<nichlas> iptable: what do you suggest? I've always used putty, so I've never looked around.
<veto_guo21> anyone in there?
<bq> iptable: yes text files. several folders
<iptable> nichlas: on linux mint I use the provided cinnamon-terminal and mate-terminal, which are very nice.
<iptable> bq: directories
<bq> iptable: but if you can do it in one directory.
<linuxd> what is the full path_to_kernel_sources?
<nichlas> iptable: ah, but i use different terminals when actually in linux. but unfortunately I'm displaying ubuntu from other systems most of the time.
<iptable> bq: find /path/to/dir -type f |while read fn; do sed -i '5d' "${fn}"; done
<iptable> nichlas: why not use the ubuntu terminal then? nice fonts, configurable, semi-transparency, tab support. what more you want?
<iptable> nichlas: of course, changing the text/background colours and font size is a must ;)
<iptable> nichlas: sorry, I'm assuming you are using ubuntu ON your machine on which you were running putty itself? or is the host windows?
<blackstone_> kk
<marck> ciao
<marck> !list
<ubottu> marck: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nichlas> iptable: the host is multiple systems. I don't always get to choose. When i'm on Ubuntu i use the terminal.
<nichlas> I'm usualy ssh'ing to ubuntu. Was just interrested in if anyone had a favorite terminal font.
<iptable> nichlas: ah. so you do end up on windows hosts too... I normally reboot them and boot to my liveUSB as I refuse to use windows for any employer ;) But I see your point.
<bq> iptable: great. thanks
<iptable> nichlas: favourite terminal font is different for everyone, although most stick with default
<iptable> bq: no probs
<nichlas> iptable: I'd prefer ubuntu, but booting in my own system is usually not possible for network reasons. When on windows I use Putty-portable.
<iptable> nichlas: makes sense
<bq> iptable: are you linux system admin?
<iptable> nichlas: although on windows, putty will use windows fonts, so your question is kind of irrelevant for #ubuntu
<iptable> bq: solutions architect
<nichlas> some times i even have to run it through TOR because they thing opening outgoing ports are dangeours.
<bq> wow, sounds great.
<iptable> not bad. less stress more money.
<iptable> need to be a damn good engineer beofrehand though
<bq> big consulting companies offer that
<nichlas> iptable: i knew it was kinda irellevant. but i thought many commandline folks would not mind sharing their preferences for fonts.
<iptable> nichlas: I know the pain ;) I have an ubuntu box at home running at all times with a GUI allowing me to connect to it (ssh) on port 443. And then I VNC (or equivalent) once I have my ssh connection. from there I feel more "at home" ;). I also carry cygwin with me as a backup
<bq> iptable: how much should I pay to hire you?
<blackstone_> .
<iptable> bq: onsite?
<blackstone_> no
<iptable> blackstone_: ?
<blackstone_> haha
<blackstone_> first use
<iptable> uhm, ok
<blackstone_> just a little understand
<iptable> blackstone_: type if you have technical question. people will answer. just about that's it.
<blackstone_> 你会中文吗
<nichlas> and then you wait :)
<k1l_> !cn | blackstone_
<ubottu> blackstone_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blackstone_> 恩
<bq> iptable: what ever, you are in top notch:) you prefer onsite?
<blackstone_> yes
<blackstone_> Im learing ,its funning
<iptable> bq: no, I do most contracts from home/customer sites if required.
<iptable> bq: PM
<crito> Hi guys, I have a problem. I'm unable to connect to my dedicated server from my current IP address. Can access it through ip out of office. Any help would be great
<nichlas> crito: are you using standard port 22?
<DJones> crito: If I understand you, you can connect to your server (at the office) using your internal office network, but can't connect outside the office via the internet
<crito> not a problem with ssh. Yes that is right DJones.
<nichlas> crito: might be an issue with blocked ports on your office network. Especially if you are not using standard ports.
<DJones> crito: So inside your office your connect to the servers internal ip address (Guessing at 192.168.0.x) but outside the office you connect using the external ip of your network, have you set your router to forward ssh requests from the outside world on a specific ssh port to your server?
<crito> my server isn't even letting me access the hosted websites through my browser
<crito> router is set to forward traffic, worked fine until yesterday morning.
<crito> Can the hosting site blacklist my ip address?
<DJones> crito: DO you have a fixed ip address? Is there any chance that it could have changed?
<iptable> crito: so when on the network you cannot access the server using the EXTERNAL IP of that network?
<crito> we have a static ip
<iptable> crito: but you can access it using it's internal IP?
<crito> yes the office ip is unable to access the server, but offsite ip can
<iptable> crito: if you use the internal IP of the server from the office, can you access it? or also no?
<crito> its hosted offsite iptable
<iptable> crito: so you have a server in location A. You can access it from location B but not location C. All locations have their own external IP and there is no VPN involved. Correct?
<crito> yes
<iptable> crito: can you ping the server from the office? can you ssh to it? can you connect on port 443 (https) and/or port 80 (http)?
<iptable> crito: answer yes/no to ALL questions
<crito> no ping, traceroute, ssh, port 80 or 443
<crito> all connections just hang
<iptable> crito: ok, so you cannot access the server AT ALL from the office.
<crito> no iptable
<iptable> crito: on the server: iptables-save. provide output in pastebin
<iptable> crito: also, check if your office router has got any outgoing port/ip blocking or rate-limiting enabled
<crito> will do iptable, thanks, just be a min
<iptable> crito: also provide traceroute to server IP from office and from remote location. both tcp-syn and icmp traceroutes.
<iptable> crito: once you have all the details, pastebin them to us, stating which one is which.
<linocisco> can we talk about ubuntuphone here?
<cfhowlett> !touch | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cuppa_coffee> I cant remember what kind of amd graphic card i have in my machine... rather than booting to windows or opening up the case, what program can help me here?
<explosive> cuppa_coffee: lspci | grep VGA
<cuppa_coffee> and its a radeon HD 6850. Thank you very much! Now, lets search for the correct driver :)
<crito> cheers iptable, I've just noticed that my ip address is for some reason in -A DENYIN -s . . . . ! -i lo -J DROP
<cuppa_coffee> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064 <-- ok, can anybody tell me which one i should choose now? top one?
<crito> if I allow this with iptables will that allow me in?
<chowndungoof> help help help help
<chowndungoof> u just chown -R www-data:www-data /
<explosive> chowndungoof: ? did you just chown something?
<chowndungoof> instead of chown -R www-data:www-data ./
<chowndungoof> i just made my whole PC owned by www-data
<chowndungoof> so I paniced and did chown -R user:user
<explosive> you used sudo?
<chowndungoof> Im 90% sure I fucked up
<chowndungoof> yea
<chowndungoof> it was sudo
<Generator_> http://fpaste.org/157896/41811916/ so it seems somehow udev is broken, now I can I reinstall udev and get rid of this problem ? apt-get or dpkg is not helping at all.
<chowndungoof> can I undo it
<chowndungoof> PLEASEEEEEEEEE
<explosive> more like 99.9%
<chowndungoof> explosive: theres got to be a way to fix it
<chowndungoof> I hit ctrl + c
<chowndungoof> so i mean it must have only hit part of my server
<explosive> chowndungoof: you could reinstall every single package on the installation
<chowndungoof> using synaptic?
<chowndungoof> that will work
<explosive> it would still be ugly
<chowndungoof> will i lose my files
<chowndungoof> will it break things?
<explosive> as some files would get missed i guess
<chowndungoof> but the system files will work
<chowndungoof> correct
<chowndungoof> if I open synaptic
<chowndungoof> mark all the currently installed files
<chowndungoof> and hit mark for reinstallation
<iptable> crito: yes
<chowndungoof> will it save my PC
<explosive> chowndungoof: get the list of packages and use apt-get install --reinstall
<iptable> just remove the deny rule (same rule, with -D instead of -I or -A
<explosive> chowndungoof: you will still have config files and other files you created that need fixing manually
<explosive> chowndungoof: you can use find / -user <user> to get them and fix the ownership
<iptable> chowndungoof: you should chown -R user:user . , not ./, to avoid that. you pretty much screwed it up. you could try apt-get reinstall all packages. not sure how well that will work.
<explosive> chowndungoof: dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ {print$2}'
<explosive> chowndungoof: that will give you a list of all installed packages
<chowndungoof> explosive: I opened file browser
<chowndungoof> and I can see that only the top 3 folders have been recently modified
<explosive> chowndungoof: you have to do it from the terminal
<chowndungoof>  /tmp/ /sys/ and /run
<explosive> chowndungoof: hmm, type sudo find / -user wwwdata
<chowndungoof> so i dont think my whole PC got hit
<explosive> see what it returns
<iptable> chowndungoof: execute the last command explosive gave you. you will see how much you nuked.
<chowndungoof> its loading very slowly
<chowndungoof> I think I did chown root:root after
<chowndungoof> then hit it with a user user
<chowndungoof> then paniced
<chowndungoof> and ctrl c
<chowndungoof> i noticed i ducked up the wwwdata when I had my pidgin get a permission error
<hw__> et.org
<geirha> So you have some painstakingly long days ahead of you, figuring out what ownerships each file should've had.
<linuxd> how to unload driver  mb86a16 and load driver CX23880 instead?
<chowndungoof> should I reinstall all my installed apps?
<geirha> Unless you have a backup at hand, then it's easy
<chowndungoof> or should I rechown to the correct level
<iptable> chowndungoof: might be easier to reinstall
<explosive> ^^
<chowndungoof> No its not easier to reinstall
<chowndungoof> this is a live webserver
<chowndungoof> i was in the process of making a backup
<chowndungoof> and I fucked it up
<linuxd> Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder.is this device supported?
<MaxFrames> hello
<chowndungoof> im panicing
<chowndungoof> what do i do
<MaxFrames> I am trying to recover data from an osx hard disk with file system problems
<MaxFrames> I booted the mac from an ubuntu live cd, and I am trying to copy the user directory to a usb hdd
<chowndungoof> who does the /sys/ folder normally belong to?
<Ben64> chowndungoof: you broke it
<nashwan> hi
<MaxFrames> I get access denied, and I am not sure what I need to do in order to gain read access to this folder and copy it over
<explosive> chowndungoof: dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<nashwan> hi
<MaxFrames> the osx hdd has been automatically mounted read only, and I can see that the permissions are set to "owner only"
<explosive> chowndungoof: that will reinstall all the packages
<MaxFrames> over the user home folder, I mean
<MaxFrames> I've tried to change the permissions to allow anyone to read, but I get an error because the file system is read only
<MaxFrames> can you help me?
<chowndungoof> explosive I will run that over night
<Ben64> MaxFrames: maybe try an osx help channel
<chowndungoof> there is no chance it will damage my system more
<MaxFrames> they will not help with ubuntu
<Ben64> MaxFrames: its not "with ubuntu" its an osx filesystem
<MaxFrames> the question is about how to change permissions on the directory from within ubuntu
<MaxFrames> ubuntu recognizes the permissions on the folder, and enforces them
<Ben64> its not a filesystem that is supported fully in linux
<MaxFrames> suppose the dir is /Users/myuser, suppose I have no access to the dir and its contents. what would be the command to gain permissions, chmod...?
<Ben64> but its read only...
<MaxFrames> what if I use the same user credentials on ubuntu?
<Ben64> just go to an osx help channel dude
<egemen_> hello
<MaxFrames> can I create a user account in a live session?
<Ben64> MaxFrames: if you can't view it using sudo, nothing will work
<explosive> MaxFrames: can't you remount as rw?
<Ben64> explosive: not hfsplus
<explosive> Ben64: oh, ok
<chowndungoof> explosive: thank you for your help just one quick question what is the /sys/ folder suppose to be at
<chowndungoof> root or user?
<explosive> root
<Ben64> chowndungoof: root, but its not a real directory and gets reset on boot
<chowndungoof> So if I was to reboot my system now
<chowndungoof> in its party owned user state it would be fine
<Ben64> what?
<chowndungoof> i sudo chown most of my server to user
<chowndungoof> and if I reboot
<Ben64> i'm saying /sys gets made every boot, not every file on the computer
<chowndungoof> will all the tmp files and stuff  like /sys/ fix them selfs
<chowndungoof> correct
<chowndungoof> will my system boot tho
<chowndungoof> if most files are owned by user
<Ben64> who knows
<Ben64> time to reinstall
<MaxFrames> apparently, bindfs "will take an already mounted file system and provide a view of it with whichever uid you'd like"
<MaxFrames> so if I know the osx user id I could use bindfs to access the files as that user
<Ben64> MaxFrames: again, if you can't view it using sudo, nothing will work
<MaxFrames> so far I have just tried to view it from the gui
<Ben64> sudo ls /path/to/it
<chowndungoof> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<chowndungoof> FUCK
<Ben64> watch the language here
<chowndungoof> I cant sudo stuff anymore
<chowndungoof> should my /etc/ folder be owned by root?
<chowndungoof> or by user?
<explosive> every dir is owned by root
<iptable> chowndungoof: on your computer, deploy a virtual machine or LXC container and configure a fresh system. Migrate your live website to it. test, make sure it works. then reinstall hosted server and copy stuff (config etc) over
<Ben64> not necessarily true, but nothing outside of the user's home should be owned by the user
<chowndungoof> so if I sudo chown -R root:root /
<explosive> chowndungoof: yeah, i mean every dir in "/"
<explosive> chowndungoof: no, read above
<iptable> chowndungoof: so you cannot sudo or su to root (I'm guessing you didn't set root password). In this case, 2 options: 1. reinstall the OS, 2. boot from liveCD/liveUSB recovery and try to fix permissions. not sure which one is easier. I would opt for reinstall for safety
<Ben64> learn from this about safety using sudo, chown, and recursive
<Ben64> then reinstall
<iptable> chowndungoof: some stuff needs to be owned by not root. like /var/www stuff and /var/spool/ etc stuff. all in all, this is *almost* unrecoverable for you. It's a big challange for an experienced sysadmin
<chowndungoof>  /var/spool and /var/logs are still owned by root
<chowndungoof>  /var seems untouched
<explosive> chowndungoof: what about /etc ?
<brit1230> hey
<brit1230> does ubuntu have tcl ? or do i have to install it?
<iptable> chowndungoof: those were just examples. there is a lot more. all /bin needs to be root. 99.9% of /etc is root, so should be kind of ok.
<iptable> chowndungoof: which dirs did you nuke so far?
<explosive> chowndungoof: i'd say get a template of your distro from a fresh install, and run a script that checks every file and sets the permissions as such
<iptable> chowndungoof: on my server everything in /etc is root owned, so try to make /bin/ /sbin/ /etc/ root owner (from recovery if you cannot sudo anymore)
<iptable> explosive: except that his one is a server so will have more configs than a virgin distro. lots more.
<explosive> iptable: yeah but apparently everything in /etc is owned by root, except for a few files who have a differen group
<explosive> iptable: i thought way more files weren't owned by root
<explosive> iptable: it seems feasible at least, i dont know, what do you think?
<chowndungoof> I cant sudo anymore
<chowndungoof> how do I fix that to start
<iptable> explosive: same here, but apparently on a server only a few would be. only on my asterisk box. not on my webserver though.
<iptable> explosive: looks like on desktop it's a different story
<iptable> chowndungoof: /bin, /sbin/ /etc/ /boot/ /lib /lib64/ /mnt/ /root/ /sys/ are ROOT OWNED.
<iptable> chowndungoof: so these are easily fixed
<chowndungoof> I cannot sudo chown right now
<chowndungoof> how do I get Sudo powers back first?
<Ben64> recovery mode
<iptable> chowndungoof: IF you nuked dirs other than the ones I just mentioned, you ARE screwed as they have a mix of ownerships
<chowndungoof> Will I be able to boot?
<iptable> chowndungoof: I already told you 3 times. recovery mode. or boot liveCD/liveUSB
<Ben64> iptable: it was a chown -R /
<iptable> chowndungoof: boot lto liveCD for recovery
<chowndungoof> what LiveCD should I use
<explosive> chowndungoof: there's also the issue of suid, once you chown it, if you set it to root it wont have the suid set anymore
<iptable> Ben64: but he cancelled it half way and chown would be more or less alphabetical, just like rm -rf / (DO NOT EXECUTE)
<iptable> chowndungoof: ubuntu live CD?
<Ben64> iptable: then he did another chown -R /
<Ben64> i say reinstall
<iptable> Ben64: same here. said that 3 times to him too
<Ben64> not so good at listening then i guess
<iptable> chowndungoof: ^^ ^^ reinstall. only true way to fix it.
<chowndungoof> kk going to power off and liveCD and will be back in a bit
<chowndungoof> My hard drive is encrypted
<iptable> Ben64: yup, in panic
<brit1230> does ubuntu have TCL on it?
<chowndungoof> so If I cannot boot back in what do I do to reinstall savely
<iptable> chowndungoof: you know the password? then you can do it.
<chowndungoof> I know the password
<chowndungoof> I just don tknow how to mount it or anything
<iptable> chowndungoof: so you can mount encrypted drives
<chowndungoof> and im terrified of locking away all my stuff
<iptable> chowndungoof: that you already did
<chowndungoof> okay I will be back shortly
<chowndungoof> wish me luck guys
<iptable> luck
 * iptable goes to do some work
<|MaxFrames|> re
<|MaxFrames|> I have made progress, in the terminal I *can* enumerate the directory contents with sudo ls
<|MaxFrames|> and I *can* copy single files to the usb hdd
<|MaxFrames|> but I cannot seem to copy *all* files
<Ben64> cp -R
<|MaxFrames|> -R also didn't work
<|MaxFrames|> the command I tried is this:
<Ben64> how did it "not work"
<|MaxFrames|> cannot find the file(s) specified
<ashtree> Hi
<|MaxFrames|> sudo cp [-R] [user directory path on the osx drive]/*.* [path to the usb drive]
<|MaxFrames|> with or without -R, same result
<Ben64> *
<Ben64> *.* ?? just use *
<|MaxFrames|> without -R it didn't work, let me try that with -R
<Ben64> or use rsync
<explosive> |MaxFrames|: that won't actually copy all files, the *.*
<auscompgeek> ^
<auscompgeek> that only copies files with a . in the filename
<auscompgeek> and even then, that will probably also skip hidden files (those where the first character in the filename is '.')
<chowndungoof> Hello
<chowndungoof> I am on a liveCD now
<LocaL> hello
<chowndungoof> Hello explosive
<chowndungoof> I managed to boot into recovery mode
<|MaxFrames|> "no such file or directory"
<chowndungoof> from a liveCD
<|MaxFrames|> that's with both rsync and cp
<|MaxFrames|> if I use a wild card instead of the actual single file name, I get that error
<ashtree> Dose anyone know how to crate a none hybrid .img  - for installing on a laptop, where the bios dosent read hybrid
<explosive> |MaxFrames|: try without a wildcard
<explosive> |MaxFrames|: cp -r /source /dest
<|MaxFrames|> in that case, it says "directory Desktop skipped" and doesn't copy any file
<|MaxFrames|> if I can copy a single file, I must be able to copy all of them
<|MaxFrames|> or else how do I open the GUI file explorer in sudo mode?
<Ben64> you need to use -R to copy directories
<chowndungoof> Now that I am in recovery can I mirror the permissions of the liveCD over to my server?
<Ben64> or use "rsync -avP /source /destination/"
<ashtree> Dose anyone know how to crate a none hybrid .img  - for installing on a laptop, where the bios dosent read hybrid
<razvan> ola people, do you know why latest lts on macbook air is not remembering any brightness settings and keyboard light settings? thanks
<MaxFrames> it worked, it seems to be copying
<ablest> hi
<ablest> hi
<lotuspsychje> ablest: welcome
<ablest> ty
<ashh> Dose anyone know about hybrid imigers
<wow> how to learn terminal command
<ablest> no sry
<chowndungoof> what are the defualt owner of lost+found?
<lotuspsychje> !bash | wow
<ubottu> wow: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ablest> ash http://linuxcommand.org/
<lotuspsychje> !lost | chowndungoof
<ubottu> chowndungoof: lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<chowndungoof> can I safely delete it?
<cfhowlett> wow, less IRC.  more reading/study.  "the linux command line"  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<lotuspsychje> chowndungoof: its reccomended to not delete
<chowndungoof> If its empty
<chowndungoof> can I delete it
<ashh> Dose anyone know at what verion of ubuntu hybrid .img came in, need none hybrid
<Ben64> chowndungoof: you should really stop doing stuff that you don't know what the effects will be
<chowndungoof> I miseed up my whole server by reseting the permisions to user
<lotuspsychje> chowndungoof: its there for a reason
<chowndungoof> Ben64: I'm copying the permissions from my liveCD to my server one by one
<chowndungoof> I think It will end up okay
<cfhowlett> ashh, "hybrid" ???? never seen any such release ...
<ablest> i got ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ashh> to install on a hdd, where bios dosent reconise hybrid
<ablest> did the hd come with drivers?
<ashh> debin has some old versions that worked but dont konw how to use(comand line)
<lotuspsychje> ashh: what are you trying to do exactly?
<cfhowlett> ashh to my knowledge there is no ubuntu "hybrid" release so... your source link?
<ablest> start up sys with hd?
<ashh> thank u. install on a old laptop
<lotuspsychje> ashh: install ubuntu on an old laptop?
<wow> any channel for backbox
<wow> ?????????
<DJones> ashh: Ubntu switched to the hybrid disc image from 11.10
<ikonia> wow: read the backbox website
<ashh> yes. an old debina worked
<cfhowlett> wow, don't know.  not ubuntu.  not supported here.
<delt> Hello
<ashh> is there any way of finding out how to make the new versions none hybrid
<cfhowlett> DJones, I'm confused.  "hybrid" meaning ... what?
<delt> what does network manager use as host name to identify itself to the network?
<DJones> cfhowlett: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/06/ubuntu-switched-to-hybrid-disc-images.html
<ikonia> delt: the machines hostname
<ashh> is it the file system thets the problem?
<cfhowlett> DJones, thank you.  reading
<delt> ikonia: as set by the command 'hostname'?
<delt> that doesn't work :/
<ikonia> delt: whatever your machines hostname is
<ikonia> delt: it's actually calling dhclient, and dhclients default is to use the machines hostname
<delt> ikonia: i disconnedted, set the hostname to something else with 'hostname', then reconnected, it still used the old name
<ikonia> delt: hostname will not work like that
<ikonia> delt: you need to set the hostname properly, not just use the hostname command
<delt> so, from a livecd for instance... without rebooting?
<ikonia> you can't set the livecd hostname realistically
<ikonia> technically you can - but realistically not practical
<delt> ah ok... :/
<delt> just out of curiosity, how would one go about doing that?
<delt> edit /etc/dhclient.conf or something like that?
<ikonia> delt: yeah, thats a good option
<explosive> chowndungoof: still there?
<gansteed> http://www.gnu.org/software/mit-scheme/
<gansteed> it seems that ubuntu does not contain a 64-bit mit-scheme ?
<delt> ikonia: i want to understand how this works. any tutorial / webpage on this? (immediate hostname, no confg files / reboot) ?
<Marezz> Hello everyone
<veto> hello :>
<Marezz> few questions, is there anyone with AMD R9 2xx graphic card & proprietary drivers using Ubuntu with Unity? How are they working together?
<Pici> gansteed: seems that way. Ubuntu is multiarch these days though, so you can just install and run it in your 64-bit install if thats all you need.
<MacroMan> Wow, mounting an LVM drive is a right pain in the wotsit
<ikonia> MaxFrames: it's straightforward
<gansteed> Pici: yeah, I should compile it myself.
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: install 14.04 and see for yourself
<OpenTokix> MacroMan: what? lvm is the win
<MacroMan> OpenTokix, Just find it odd that Ubuntu can boot and use an LVM drive, but to mount a secondary lvm drive I have to install lvm2
<OpenTokix> MacroMan: yes, ofc.
<ikonia> MacroMan: if you can boot from an lvm disk - you don't have to install anything
<OpenTokix> ikonia: no, he is correct - to handle the lv's and vg's you need to install lvm2
<ikonia> OpenTokix: right, but if he can boot and mount an lvm disk - it's already there
<OpenTokix> ikonia: Actually no - i have had the problem he is talking about. - you can mount it, but dont do anything like activate it - it is kinda weird actually. - Did not inspect it further.
<OpenTokix> ikonia: I think for th boot, it is included in the initrd
<ikonia> OpenTokix: you can't mount a non-active volume
<OpenTokix> But no userspace tools
<g105b> I clicked the "power off drive" button in Disks utility for a USB drive, and now when I plug the drive back in there is nothing mounted... how can I undo that action?
<OpenTokix> Not sure how it is done
<MichaelHabib> hi again, is there a way to  include a file in  grub.cfg  ?
<xreal> What was the security website to download the LTS kernels as deb?
<ikonia> it's the repo in your sources.list
<ikonia> so it depends which repo mirror your using
<floatmastaflex> why is my system telling me I can't access /data as the ubuntu user when I've chown'd the dir to ubuntu and opened up all permissions to the world?
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: show us the permissions in a pastebin
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<geirha> floatmastaflex: And if it's really /some/longer/path/to/data   then you must make sure the ubuntu user also has execute access to each directory component
<bugtraq> hola
<floatmastaflex> ikonia drwxrwxrwx 4 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 Dec 9 09:09 data
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<bugtraq> hi
<floatmastaflex> literally 777 on /data
<GeorgeJ> I'm trying to configure my network for IPv6. I've setup my router for stateful DHCPv6. However, Ubuntu seems to change the DUID, can I do something to prevent this?
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: and what is the command you are running
<floatmastaflex> cd /data
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: and what is the error ?
<floatmastaflex> -bash: cd: /data: Permission denied
<floatmastaflex> actually, when i do ls -la I get this:
<bugtraq> Hello , I have a problem with my wifi adapter Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter ( rev 01) , someone can give me a hand?
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: how did you mount this
<floatmastaflex> ls: cannot access /data: Permission denied
<floatmastaflex> d????????? ? ? ? ? ? data
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I have a problem in my Ubuntu
<digitsm> The max cpu frequency in my ubuntu get limited to 800MHz after some time of working
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: how did you mount this
<floatmastaflex> ikonia mhddfs /dev/sdb,/dev/sdc /data
<OpenTokix> digitsm: it is the speedstep power saving mechanic, it will scale up when you need it
<digitsm> And I can't increase the max CPU freq afterward
<digitsm> OpenTokix, No it won't
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: mhddfs ??
<OpenTokix> digitsm: How did you try it?
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: why are you trying to mount 2 device files to 1 mount point
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: why are you mounting devices files rather than partitions ?
<digitsm> OpenTokix, I have CPU Freq monitor plugin on my XFCE panel
<bugtraq> ayuda mi wifi no anda alguien que me pueda dar una mano
<digitsm> And I can see what freq the cpu is using now
<OpenTokix> digitsm: yes, but did you do something that requeired lots of cpu work?
<bugtraq> Help my wifi does not walk someone who can give me a hand
<OpenTokix> digitsm: a chatclient is not using much cpu
<xreal> Isn't there any newer kernel than 3.2 for "precise"?
<floatmastaflex> ikonia it shouldn't matter, but I needed a quick way to use all the space provided by both epheremeral disks as if they were a single dir (AWS)
<OpenTokix> digitsm: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ <-- you can adjust values for the cpufreq here.
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: it does matter
<iptable> bugtraq: wifi doesn't walk, it flies :D Sorry, I just had to.
<floatmastaflex> ikonia tell me how it matters
<iptable> bugtraq: what is the wifi chipset? lsusb to find out.
<digitsm> OpenTokix, After some work (many open firefox tabs, etc) cpu temperature goes up, until some point when the max cpu freq gets limited
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: because you don't mount multiple disks to one mount point
<ikonia> the file system will not be aware of spanning the two disks
<OpenTokix> digitsm: ok, maybe you have cooling problems?
<floatmastaflex> ikonia this does not matter to me in this case
<iptable> unless using btrfs, which can be aware or spanning across 2 disks.
<floatmastaflex> i literally have no reason to care about this
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: it does matter
<floatmastaflex> no
<floatmastaflex> it doesn't matter for my application
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: I'm not fully aware of mhddfs so can't give you specifics
<digitsm> OpenTokix, Hmmm, in that case after my laptop getting cool for some time, max cpu freq must go up again
<digitsm> OpenTokix, But it doesn't
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: mhddfs seems to suggest you mount directories, NOT device files
<digitsm> OpenTokix, I feel after max freq getting limited, it stuck in that situation for ever
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: you are mounting devices, not partitions, and looking at the docs you don't mount disks/devices with it, you mount already mounted directories
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: so I think it does matter
<rfxchlx> does anybody know a good documentation webpage for creating a debian package from a tarball file?
<[Arab]> Any geeky teen boys here who are interested? lol
<Pici> rfxchlx: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ is a good place to start
<ikonia> [Arab]: not in this channel please
<[Arab]> ikonia: lol
<floatmastaflex> ikonia i am glad you told me that. it definitely solved my issue
<ikonia> [Arab]: not laughing
<OpenTokix> digitsm: I would start by adjusting settings for the governor, and if its emergency scaling due to heat, you have problems with your hardware and its not a software problem
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: really ?
<floatmastaflex> no
<cfhowlett> [Arab], take that mess elsewhere
<[Arab]> cfhowlett: ok fine
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: try it with directories rather than device files
<[Arab]> lol
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: see if iactually works
<iptable> bugtraq: answered in PM. In short, that chip does not work.
<digitsm> OpenTokix, How could I change my default governor from "ondemand" to "performance"?
<OpenTokix> digitsm: yes
<digitsm> OpenTokix, yes what?
<OpenTokix> digitsm: yes performance
<digitsm> OpenTokix, but how?
<digitsm> with what command?
<MichaelHabib> Q: can i use  UUID instead of (hdx,y)  in this Grub2 Menu Entry  loopback loop (hd0,1)$isofile
<MichaelHabib> Also, can I use UUID instead of the (hdx,y) format ? I will be moving alot of my harddrives around now and want a way to make booting OS's and iso's easier
<digitsm> or setting?
<OpenTokix> echo foo > /path/to/bar
<OpenTokix> as root
<Pici> OpenTokix: Thats not very helpful... if you don't know, you can just say that.
<digitsm> OpenTokix, OK thanks. I will do remaining things with Google's help
<OpenTokix> Pici: I know perfectly well how to, but if he cant navigate the proc filesystem by himself, he should not change values there. - Some sanitation in the recommendations.
<OpenTokix> Pici: But I guess you want me to give some sudo paste-item here
<iptable> MichaelHabib: yes. inux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=71f08932-5b0d-41b6-9738-1278769b9619 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<digitsm> OpenTokix, If I could disable intel speed-step and set cpu freq to max for all time it would be great
<digitsm> But I think it's not possbile
<orlock> Does Unsupported mean releases are wiped from mirrors?
<iptable> MichaelHabib: you need a search first. search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 71f08932-5b0d-41b6-9738-1278769b9619
<OpenTokix> digitsm: yes, you change it to performance, or just disable speedsteop in bio s
<OpenTokix> bios
<iptable> digitsm: it would not be great. it would shorten the lifespan of your CPU and if using a laptop, reduce battery life
<bilgebuyucu> hi
<iptable> digitsm: but if you want it, as OpenTokix said, it's a BIOS option
<digitsm> OpenTokix, I tried disabling speed-step in bios, but then it said if I disable speed-step, the bios will set cpu-freq to min!!!
<digitsm> No way to set it to max!
<MichaelHabib> iptable:  is this the correct format ?      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0000000000    or should it be   set=root=uuid=0000000  at the end ?
<floatmastaflex> ikonia it's because I mounted the super dir as root
<floatmastaflex> so magical
<digitsm> P.S. I have an old Dell Latitude D-830 laptop
<Atomic_9y9G3> hi
<ph007> ...
<ph007> can i ask?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ph007
<ubottu> ph007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iptable> MichaelHabib: the format I gave you
<ph007> what is LTS?
<ph007> im noob
<iptable> Long Term Support ph007
<Pici> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<iptable> ph007: it means you won't have to reinstall your OS for 5 years from release date as all security patches will be provided. as opposed to non-lts, which is short-lived
<johnnyreb__> Latest is 11.10
<cfhowlett> johnnyreb__, FALSE.  latest is 14.04.1
<ph007> what if LTS is end?
<iptable> ph007: you upgrade to the latest LTS
<iptable> ph007: or reinstall to it if you prefer.
<iptable> ph007: if your windows 98 support ends, you install xp and so forth
<johnnyreb__> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
<cfhowlett> ph007, 12.04 is LTS, still supported.  14.04 is the latest LTS, also supported
<aphx> Hello!
<cfhowlett> johnnyreb__, lastest LTS = 14.04.1
<johnnyreb__> LTS --- Opps
<ikonia> floatmastaflex: did it actually work with device files then ?
<ph007> ah ok thx
<santhosh> hai how to add domain users in sudoers file on ubuntu
<MichaelHabib> iptable: any idea how can I make grub2 stop on error so I can see the message ? right now if there is an error in my menu entry it just flashes and reboot .
<Chuck_Norris> santhosh: admin users?
<santhosh> just normal users
<iptable> MichaelHabib: sounds like kernel error, not grub. grub would failback to initramfs
<santhosh> %domain name\username this is correct way
<santhosh> or not
<iptable> normal users to sudoers? hmmmm
<iptable> MichaelHabib: not sure atm, and it's past my lunch time, so I'm gonna split. someone can pick that up. ask without highlight.
<Pici> Personally, I prefer to add groups to the sudoers file, so I don't need to muck around in there any more than necessary,
<MichaelHabib> iptable: np, and ty for your help this far, enjoy ;)
<iptable> cheers, no worries :)
<Chuck_Norris> santhosh: srt idk about that, but if you want to add users to your sistem you may want to use command: adduser ro so
<Chuck_Norris> or* so
<crazydiamond> Hi. Can anyone suggest how to convert single flac file to mp3 (not flac+cue)?
<fidel_> crazydiamond: soundconverter is a small converter coming with an ui
<johnnyreb__> #lsit
<cfhowlett> crazydiamond, avconv
<cfhowlett> crazydiamond, or audacity ...
<Marezz> Does Ubuntu 14.04/14.10 hav ads in any way and does it gather data about its user?
<Marezz> *have
<tmofee> ive never seen ads
<crazydiamond> fidel_, cfhowlett thanks!
<ikonia> Marezz: it does not have adverts
<tmofee> apart from the web, of course ;)
<cfhowlett> crazydiamond, happy2help
<johnnyreb__> can anyone recommend a good anominizer
<Marezz> It wont show any ads in that search thingy/menu/lense or what its called?
<cfhowlett> Marezz, "lens"
<veto> Why can't I use the /admin command? I see it in the ubuntu club... Forgive my ignorance
<Marezz> Sorry, lens :)
<Pici> veto: What would you expect that command to do?
<cfhowlett> Marezz, only the unity interface uses lenses.  you could use any number of alternates: xfce4, lxde, kde, gnome       being the most readily available
<veto> Just test?
<ikonia> thats not adverts though either
<ikonia> thats search recommendations based on your search
<veto> Pici:I thick it would show some message, but actually it shows nothing
<Marezz> cfhowlett, thanks. So you recommend gnome flavor?
<Pici> veto: I'm sorry, but I'm not familiar with this command. Is it something that you've used on Ubuntu before? What information did you get previously?
<cfhowlett> Marezz, I don't but only because ubuntustudio uses xfce4 instead.  they are easy to test and have full-blown official ubuntu releases.  sudo apt-get install kde-plasma xfde4 lxde       (not sure how to get gnome)
<cfhowlett> Marezz, if you have a preference for any of them, consider installing the full distro
<cfhowlett> *xfce4* not xfde4
<Chuck_Norris> Marezz: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<veto> Pici:No... I see that command in the ubuntu bbs for new hand and I just want to test what I'll get
<veto> Pici:Anyway, thank you~
 * cfhowlett wishes there were standardization of package names ...
<Marezz> cfhowlett, once again thanks, I will have that in mind, I am currently searching a distro and a DE that agrees well with games and my AMD R9 270X graphic card
<chrisss123456> hey guys, silly boot questoin: i have a windows 8 partition that i kept while installing ubuntu. it came up initially on grub but now its gone... (there is still the windows security boot option, but then it says "image not found"
<chrisss123456> any ideas?
<Chuck_Norris> Marezz: well, try not to use DE that use compiz -.-
<cfhowlett> Marezz, amd ... you'll find that of the big 3 = intel, nvidia, amd = AMD is still, sadly, the least linux-friendly.
<tmofee> ive heard windows 8 especially doesnt play well with machines with other OSes installed... i cant remember the trick but you need to convince it that its the primary partition
<Marezz> Chuck_Norris; hehehe, speaking from experience? :)
<Chuck_Norris> Marezz: xD yep
<chrisss123456> tmofee: mmh, ok. how would i go about doing that? i still want to use ubuntu mainly though...
<tmofee> do you have a spare hard disc you could install??? personally find it easier to install an OS on each disc and when booting just select via BIOS
<chrisss123456> tmofee: thats not ideal for a laptop though :/
<tmofee> ahh laptop, sorry.. yeah... hmmmm give me a few seconds i see if i can find anything online
<Chuck_Norris> Marezz: and... last thougt try SteamOS :p they got some good overall improvements
<tmofee> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-8-ubuntu.html im not too sure how well this is.. personally i HATE all the partition stuff .. especially when you introduce ubuntu into the mix... so headachey ;)
<tmofee> i used to run mac os/win7/ and lubuntu on my macbook air.. i ended up wiping it recently and just sharing between 7 and mac lol
<Lunario> hi guys. i want to start a vnc connection over the internet. if I want to access the vnc server from my local network I just need to connect to local.ip.address:displaynumber (e.g. 192.168.0.2:1). What do I need to do in order to connect to it over my online ip address? i tried with both [ipaddress]:1 and with [ipaddress]:5900 but neither worked
<orlock> set up a port forward?
<Lunario> would it be port 5900?
<orlock> yeah
<orlock> i think
<Lunario> will try that, thanks
<littlebit> hi people, I have installed in the additional drivers section my nvidia driver, and now after rebooting I do not have that xubuntu logo with that animated circle anymore. Is there a way how to restore that?
<Langri-Sha> is there a page which lists mirrors for http://archive.ubuntu.com?
<digitsm> OpenTokix, Hello again. I disable speed-step and now freq of cpu of my laptop is always on 2.19GHz
<Okitain> littlebit: unfortunately Nvidia doesn't support KMS, which means no fancy stuff while booting
<littlebit> Okitain: ah ok
<digitsm> And it got even cooler! Which is weird. I am running mprime CPU stress test now the cpu temp doesn't go upper than 55 degree Celsius.
<digitsm> But when speedstep technology was enabled, temp could go up to 70 degree under load
<digitsm> I don't understand why intel even implemented speedstep in my cpu!
<Ben64> it is likely the temperatures are not correctly being reported
<digitsm> Ben64, I get the temp using "Sensors" command
<Ben64> digitsm: ok?
<digitsm> Ben64, I think so
<Ben64> digitsm: i don't see how that contradicts what i said
<digitsm> Ben64, I am not sure speedstep is only for reducing heat, but more for reducing power consumption by lowering voltage
<Ben64> digitsm: its both
<digitsm> However it can be done by using "nop" assembly codes too, which OS does automatically when idel
<digitsm> *idle
<MichaelK> I have never seen so many people leaving the windows OS, and installing linux in these times.. WOW
<Ben64> digitsm: not the same at all
<digitsm> Ben64, I have a Dell Latitude D830, with Intel T7500, with 2.2GHz at max. Now it's at 2.19GHz, speedstep is off, and it is cool and running very smooth
<MichaelK> digitsm: cool..
<digitsm> Ben64, There is something else about my laptop too. My fan always turns at highest speed. Because my fan is now connected to 5v DC after my motherboard got repaired after a failure
<tmofee> i need win os for my games, but my two older machines run lubuntu... i knew they couldnt handle win 7 and they shouldnt stop being used anymore just because theyre old
<MichaelK> I'm running NetRunner 14 on a Dell Optiplex 7010, and it's running great...  I did have PC-BSD 10.1 installed on it.
<tmofee> just for shits and giggles, as part of my work we have these ancient pentiums for a contract with 128 MB of ram that still run a basic software with nt 4.0 ... i managed to get damn small linux running on it,
<digitsm> So fan speed chipset (which increases fan speed in case of increased heat/load) is useless. So even at highest frequencies, my fan turns at highest speed and so cpu keeps cool
<digitsm> But it got noisy!
<Ben64> digitsm: cool? try to keep on topic here though. if you'd like to chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<littlebit> Okitain: but how come do I have better performance when playing an mkv file with vlc with the nvidia drivers than the nouveau?
<digitsm> Ben64, I was talking about cpu freq of my laptop. First I thought it's ubuntu's fault. Now I turned speedstep and found that it's more about my cpu/bios/heat-exhausting
<Ben64> littlebit: because of vdpau and hardware acceleration
<digitsm> It was not offtopic
<digitsm> But anyway thanks
<tmofee> i think he was talking about me being off topic :P
<Ben64> digitsm: 4 lines about how you think its better to have a basic cpu functionality disabled and how you have your fan macgyver'd is not really related to ubuntu at all
<digitsm> Ben64, OK
<digitsm> Ben64, The only strange thing was how turning off speedstep could make things cooler. It's weird for me
<digitsm> Ben64, But sorry for being too chatty
<digitsm> Anyway thanks all for your helps
<Ben64> digitsm: back to my original point -- it is likely the temperatures are not correctly being reported
<digitsm> Ben64, How could I know the correct temps?
<Ben64> by physically measuring the cpu
<digitsm> Ben64, It's impossible
<Ben64> pretty much, yep. don't trust what software says
<digitsm> Ben64: Hmm, Thanks
<crito> Hi guys, just flushed the iptables and my ssh connection died. now can't connect. Any ideas?
<Labrus> Is anyone who knows good the program protel?
<pbx> how can i trigger a script to run when i connect/disconnect hardware, like my AC adaper or my monitor?
<kop> from dmesg
<kop> firmware: agent aborted loading tiacx100c11 (not found?)
<kop> so where does "it " look for firmware ?
<viejotren> hey guys, does anybody knows if Ubuntu Year End Hack Days are running?? at the irc channels there is not any activity,  anyone knows something?
<jess44> hi
<chrisss123456> hey all, ive dual boot installed ubuntu alongside win 8 and i have all the partitions, but win8 doesnt come up on grub
<chrisss123456> what do?
<jess44> yea, u might have problems with that
<explosive> chrisss123456: are you in the ubuntu installation right now?
<jess44> win 8 is a bit different to 7
<chrisss123456> explosive: yes. when i reboot and grub shows up, i see the windows recovery option, but that also bugs out and says "disk image not found"
<explosive> chrisss123456: ok type sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<chrisss123456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9442120/
<chrisss123456> explosive: partition 4 contains the win8 os
<baizon> hi, does firefox html5 + vdpau work (amd open source drivers)?
<explosive> chrisss123456: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<m1dnight_> can scp send multiple files at once?
<m1dnight_> i.e, 2 uploads simultaneously
<m1dnight_> or 3 or 4..
<chrisss123456> explosive: ooh it says: "mount: can't find /dev/sda6/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<explosive> chrisss123456: mind the space between sda6 and /mnt
<chrisss123456> explosive: ah.
<chrisss123456> explosive: done.
<explosive> m1dnight_: yes
<explosive> chrisss123456: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<chrisss123456> explosive: done.
<explosive> chrisss123456: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<explosive> type away :)
<chrisss123456> explosive: done :)
<explosive> chrisss123456: sudo chroot /mnt
<chrisss123456> explosive: done :)
<explosive> chrisss123456: update-grub
<explosive> windows 8 should have a .efi file that loads it up called bootmgfw.efi
<chrisss123456> explosive: ok :) working...
<chrisss123456> is it done?
<m1dnight_> iirc you should disable quickboot too, on windows 8, correct me if i'm wrong
<explosive> chrisss123456: did it say anything about the windows 8 loader?
<chrisss123456> explosive: nope. m1dnight_: thanks :) how do i do that?
<chrisss123456> explosive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9442193/
<xyzwhatever> when I type mount blablabla and restart computer drive is no longer mounted why the f....???
<m1dnight_> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<xyzwhatever> how do i make it permanent?
<m1dnight_> also, explosive what about the boot-repair tool? it always solved my issues..
<m1dnight_> not sure though, havent been following the entire conversation
<explosive> chrisss123456: if you type ls /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot do you see a bootmgfw.efi file?
<chrisss123456> explosive: still while under root?
<chrisss123456> i see nothing
<explosive> chrisss123456: sorry, ls /boot/efi/EFI...
<chrisss123456> explosive: yes i see one :)
<ackwood> hi everyone
<explosive> chrisss123456: ok, out of curiosity, what's the output of efibootmgr -v ?
<chrisss123456> explosive: ha. gotta paste that. what does it do?
<ackwood> are all /etc/default files generated after installation, or are they included in the package?
<chrisss123456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9442216/
<explosive> chrisss123456: it shows the entries in the boot manager
<explosive> chrisss123456: grub isn't picking up the windows .efi file for some reason
<explosive> chrisss123456: and i think you're missing some files, i'd try to reinstall grub, if you want
<chrisss123456> explosive: mmh :( i tried to reinstall grub. should i do it from root though? i hadnt before
<explosive> chrisss123456: is it a 64bit machine?
<chrisss123456> explosive: yes
<genericum> i forgot my root password .. how do i change it ? for some reason /etc/passwd is unchanged after i passwd ...
<explosive> chrisss123456: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<genericum> and su doesn't work as well ..
<explosive> genericum: your root password? or your username's password?
<genericum> explosive: root password
<chrisss123456> explosive: from the root?
<explosive> chrisss123456: yes :)
<explosive> genericum: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/password_recovery
<chrisss123456> explosive: ok its showing me a config menu
<chrisss123456> which option shoul di do
<explosive> chrisss123456: what are the options?
<chrisss123456> explosive: install the package maintainers version / keep the local version installed / show difference  / show side by side / show 3 way diff / 3 way merge / start new shell to examine
<explosive> woah
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<pbx> why doesn't Thunderbird show up as an option under Settings > Details > Default Applications > Calendar?
<pbx> (14.04 and latest tbird)
<explosive> chrisss123456: try show differences
<chrisss123456> explosive: done :http://paste.ubuntu.com/9442342/
<chrisss123456> explosive: ill be honest, i have no idea whats going on in it...
<explosive> chrisss123456: press keep the locally installed version
<sidi> Hi there, have you released the results of your 2014 user survey yet?
<chrisss123456> explosive: ok
<explosive> chrisss123456: it's asking whether to change /etc/default/grub or not
<chrisss123456> explosive: ok thanks :) its finished instaling x86_64
<cfhowlett> !ot | sidi,
<ubottu> sidi,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<explosive> chrisss123456: did it mention the windows 8 loader by any chance?
<chrisss123456> explosive: yes! it had a line "Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2@@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<explosive> success!
<explosive> :D
<explosive> chrisss123456: type exit
<explosive> then reboot
<chrisss123456> explosive: thank you so so so so much :)
<explosive> chrisss123456: you're welcome :)
<ag4ve_> is there a sendmail type thing that will logger everything run in sendmail?
<Mathis> hey
<xyzwhatever> lol you cant??
<xyzwhatever> oops wrong chat
<Mathis> can anyone of you give me a hint what to disable so that no service or anything in Ubuntu 14.04 does any communication to the outside world while having just the desktop and firefox running?
<Glorfindel> Mathis: unplug the internet
<Mathis> good. next point?
<Glorfindel> or do you want firefox to connect?
<Mathis> I wanted to create some kind of kiosk client
<Mathis> just firefox showing one website, nothing else
<cfhowlett> Mathis, configure your router: one url allowed
<GeekDude> How long does it take to mount a floppy O_o
<Mathis> cannot configure outgoing traffic
<Mathis> only incoming
<Glorfindel> GeekDude: five seconds?
<GeekDude> well then I must've done something wrong
<Mathis> wait, also cannot configure incoming traffic
<teward> Mathis: if you can't control the in/out traffic at all, then you can't achieve your goal
<Mathis> I am using a UMTS stick for connecting to the internet
<Mathis> teward: I want to control it by shutting down the services which are responsible for that unwanted traffic
<teward> Mathis: you'd have to hunt and peck at the services, some of which are auto-updates, and some which will likely require hacking away at the core software set to remove the functionality.  Have you even identified the services which are causing the unwanted traffic?
<Mathis> no, not yet
<teward> Mathis: that's your first step
<Mathis> thought there is an official list
<cfhowlett> Mathis, WAY too many variables to make a standard list.  check your services
<Mathis> its a default installation, so there are nearly no variables
<teward> Mathis: there's an infinite number of variables, and it's impossible to make a standard list, that's why i said you have to hunt and peck to find the services generating the traffic
<Mathis> I didnt install anything beside the default image
<teward> Mathis: you might also want to look at this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/create-ubuntu-kiosk
<Mathis> cool, thanks :-)
<teward> neither of the guides on that link though are for the faint hearted
<teward> http://thepcspy.com/read/converting-ubuntu-desktop-to-kiosk/ is probably what you want, going from Desktop to Kiosk
<teward> Mathis: back up critical data first, though - these things might explode
<Mathis> I have no critical data on my client
<teward> Mathis: note though the same page says it's probably better to start with Server and build up
<teward> rather than Desktop and cut away at it
<teward> Mathis:http://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/is a from-scratch method though
<teward> Mathis: either method is not for the faint of heart and will take some time and configuration
<DemHydraz> Hey
<Mathis> teward: I think, I am fine with my current kiosk mode, but thanks :-)
<DemHydraz> i've just recently installed Ubuntu GNOME 3.14 in my laptop, and after installing Numix Project's elegance-colors theme, my X server just.. broke
<DemHydraz> There are no logs, anywhere. Sometimes it boots to low-graphics mode, sometimes it hangs on the splash screen. Re-installing gdm didn't help. Removing the package did not help too
<Tondinahk> i tried ubuntu gnome 3.14 myself. everything works fine, but the notification system is quite uncomfortable.
<Tondinahk> DemHydraz, i think you have a hardware specific problems
<DemHydraz> dammit, it's 14.10, I got confused with something else. When I first installed, it was working fine.
<Tondinahk> 3.14 is still beta u know.
<Tondinahk> no official way to install it :)
<DemHydraz> dammit, it's 14.10, I got confused with something else. When I first installed, it was working fine.
<DemHydraz> Tondinahk, ^
<Tondinahk> DemHydraz, gnome 3.14 is beta, Ubuntu 14.10 is just using latest and not always greatest. My main system is xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Tondinahk> Working fine as a workstation and temp. server.
<cfhowlett> DemHydraz, bleeding edge = bloody edge
<DemHydraz> What do you mean with that? I'm not using a beta version.. ffs people
<chrisss123456> hey guys, does anyone know how to implement a patch? (silly question)
<teward> chrisss123456: download the software, patch it, recompile, install?
<DemHydraz> When I said Ubuntu GNOME 3.14 i was reading a comment about that so I got confused. I meant Ubuntu GNOME 14.10
<chrisss123456> teward: how do i patch it though :/ its really basic i know but i just dont know how
<somsip> chrisss123456: http://jungels.net/articles/diff-patch-ten-minutes.html
<DemHydraz> gah, I'll reinstall this thing
<fx11> hi, how to change dpi?
<cfhowlett> fx11, settings > appearance
<Andedam> Hey, I have a bit of a funny problem. I am using a Logitech Ultrathin Mouse (T630) on Bluetooth and from time to time sequences of numbers 6 7 or 3 gets spammed like a key was stuck. When I turn the mouse off the spamming stops. Im running Ubuntu 14.10 and Gnome Shell. I wondered if anyone ever have had a similar problem?
<james_woods> I have an ubunut 14.04.1 LTS server machine that does not respond to pings on a specific interface, ufw firewall is disabled.
<james_woods> I can see the pings coming in via tcpdump
<DemHydraz> ubunut.
<DemHydraz> heheh
<ikonia> how are you connecting to it ?
<ikonia> over the public internet ? local network ?
<james_woods> and I can see no response going out again
<james_woods> local network
<james_woods> I am ON the machine, running tcpdump on the machine
<varunok> hello
<ikonia> is there a route out on that interface on the server ?
<james_woods> ikonia: yes two routes, let me check with our network administrator
<james_woods> ikonia: because both take the standard gateway which should be fine
<james_woods> ikonia: but I will make sure
<james_woods> ikonia: nevertheless should'nt I see the outgoing response on the standard gateway?
<DemHydraz> i've just recently installed Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 in my laptop, and after installing Numix Project's elegance-colors theme, my X server just.. broke. There are no logs, anywhere. Sometimes it boots to low-graphics mode, sometimes it hangs on the splash screen. Re-installing gdm didn't help. Removing the package did not help too. GDM was working fine before installing said broken theme package. Said theme package can be found in
<DemHydraz> ppa:satyajit-happy/themes, gnome-shell-theme-elegance-colors is the name.
<ikonia> james_woods: no
<ikonia> james_woods: check the specific route back to the network the ping is coming from
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: paste dmesg -k --level=err,warn
<james_woods> ikonia: thank you, will do
<Sansay> Hey guys, when i try to run apt-get update or apt-get install i get this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the probm. I believe it was caused by me accidently closing an install incorrectly, i think it tried to open some gui and i used ctr z to kill it, what happens if i run that command?
<DemHydraz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9442936/ Chuck_Norris
<Sansay_> sorry about that i got disconnected
<juned> hi
<Tigerken> You haven't missed an answer
<Tigerken> :)
<Sansay_> thanks :)
<Tigerken> But I can't help either, I'm a linux newbie myself
<DemHydraz> Sansay_, from man dpkg:
<DemHydraz> --configure package ... |-a|
<DemHydraz> Configure a package which has been unpacked but not yet configured. If -a is given instead of package, all unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.
<Sansay_> oh its basicalyl saying i need to finish configuring that package?
<DemHydraz> yep
<Sansay_> well thats pretty awesome lol
<Sansay_> thought ibroke everything
<DemHydraz> If you Ctrl+C in the middle of installation or closed the software center, aptitude, etc, etc, chances are it'll leave loads of packages unconfigured
<Sansay_> it was saying type `exit'
<Sansay_> to exit when done and it wouldnt work lol
<Sansay_> i tried exit too
<ToTheInternet> 0 5 * * * /var/www/svs/protected/yiic vulnerabilityscanner run
<Sansay_> everything works now thanks guys!
<DemHydraz> No problem'o.
<ToTheInternet> will this entry ^ work in crontab?
<DemHydraz> remember: man is your help
<ToTheInternet> even though it has arguments?
<DemHydraz> Chuck_Norris, progress?
<DemHydraz> Possibly
<DemHydraz> Yes, ToTheInternet
<ToTheInternet> At first i put the whole "/var/www...... run" thing in double quotes, i guess that's why it didn't work
<DemHydraz> no quotes, no
<ToTheInternet> awesome
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: no no, mmm... i had a bug in gnome-shell too, it was something like that but, it is not your case, althoug your case may be related to graphic drivers i don't think a theme could do that, but...
<DemHydraz> I don't know what drivers are installed in this machine. Would the dpkg -l description of a driver package say driver?
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: it could greping it, but, better do a: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -a3 | grep 'in use'
<DemHydraz> It said "Kernel driver in use: i915".
<DF3D2> so I went from an amd card to an nvidia, installed the drivers okay... Xrandr claims i'm at 1920x1080 but all the test is MASSIVE
<rprakash>  /join #openstack-meeting-alt
<DemHydraz> Greping dpkg -l to filter out the intel video drivers returned xserver-xorg-video-intel. Should I reinstall that? also, if it was a driver issue, wouldn't it break lightdm too?
<Tigerken> Is it normal to have 20 running pids of Viber?
<DemHydraz> Tigerken, no.
<Tigerken> That's what I thought... :D
<DemHydraz> Killall the vibers.
<DemHydraz> (quite literally)
<DemHydraz> Chuck_Norris, that command said "Kernel driver in use: i915", greping dpkg -l returned the package xserver-xorg-video-intel
<DemHydraz> also, if it was a driver issue, wouldn't it break lightdm too?
<Tigerken> But that's when I look at htop.. when I do "ps aux | grep viber" there's only 1 pid
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: edit "/etc/default/grub" and remove "quiet splash"  from:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=   so it will be:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""   and reboot to and see where it's hang or if there is any problems
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: then you could try some graphic PPA to see if solve the problem, or upgrading the kernel 3.18 just came out -.-
<xyzwhatever> I WANT TO HAVE RIGHT CLICK OPEN TERMINAL WHY ISNT IT THERE
<Chuck_Norris> if that is the problem
<TimeVIrus> How do I know of my wifi driver is installed while I'm connected through eth0? unplug the cable? boohiss
<DemHydraz> Alright. Will do.
<DemHydraz> Don't I need to update grub or something?
<cfhowlett> !caps | xyzwhatever,
<TimeVIrus> I'm running from live usb at the moment
<Tigerken> xyzwhatever, you can just do control + alt + t?
<xyzwhatever> oh ok thx Tigerken
<xyzwhatever> not thats not it, Tigerken  i want the terminal to open the folder where i click it like in lubuntu
<Tigerken> oh!
<DemHydraz> Chuck_Norris, it hangs on "*Stoping Send an event to indicate plymouth is up     [ OK ]
<DemHydraz> And before that * Starting GNOME Display Manager [ ok ]
<cfhowlett> xyzwhatever, edit your keybindings to enable that command
<xyzwhatever> ok :/
<DemHydraz> tty7 is completely stuck at that, no iput no anything
<Tigerken> xyzwhatever, I have a solution
<xyzwhatever> ???
<Tigerken> do "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal"
<epyx> I run Firefox and Ubuntu Mate 14.04 on a pretty decent laptop
<Tigerken> then logout and log back in
<epyx> browswing the internet, especially Facebook, can be really slow
<epyx> the scroll lags basically
<xyzwhatever> oh nautilus
<epyx> what could I do to fix this?
<Tigerken> epyx, is your system up to date?
<epyx> yes
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: idk, can you reach gdm?
<DemHydraz> watcha mean with that?
<akiva-thinkpad> Ubuntu Q and A going on soon: come join #ubuntu-on-air, and tune into https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rODyNKhMqZ8
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: the place where you enter your password
<xyzwhatever> do i have to use sudo for stuff i put in crontab?
<DemHydraz> ah, ok.
<DemHydraz> nope, it hangs before it.
<xyzwhatever> or does it have super user rights automatically?
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: whait a minute
<Chuck_Norris> wait*
<Justice> is there anything like glasnot for ubuntu?
<DemHydraz> what is glasnot?
<TimeVIrus> is there some way to find out if my wifi driver (b43 firmware) is installed while I'm using eth0? Other than disco cat 6?
<Justice> traffic shaping test
<xyzwhatever> glasnost and perestroika
<Justice> want to see if my vps is traffic shaping
<Justice> oh glasnost not not
<Justice> my bad
<epyx> Firefox is also claiming 700 mb RAM for Facebook and one PDF file (4 pages)
<Justice> i still don't know what to run to test it though
<DemHydraz> try russia.
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: paste:  aptitude search systemd | grep ^i
<DemHydraz> it's tcpsomething, forgot the name
<xyzwhatever> ask putin
<TimeVIrus> meh
<DemHydraz> gotta install aptitude..
<cfhowlett> Justice, do you have a link?
<Justice> sure
<Justice> http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/bttest.php
<DemHydraz> paste.ubuntu.com/9443242/ Chuck_Norris
<DF3D2> My gtk app fonts are INSANE after installing an nvidia card, and I can't seem to make them smaller. Even size "4" is MASSIVE
<Tigerken> What should I do when I get bad header lines when I do apt-get update?
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: can you access to a tty? and log in
<Tigerken> or 404 not found
<DemHydraz> Yep, I'm logged in a tty right now
<Justice> cfhowlett: you get it?
<DemHydraz> only way I can access the thing atm
<issam> salut
<cfhowlett> Justice, I did ... looking for similar functionality
<Justice> thanks
<Chuck_Norris> then install aptitude, and then: aptitude search systemd | grep ^i
<DemHydraz> Yea.
<DemHydraz> paste.ubuntu.com/9443242/ Chuck_Norris
<pbx> how do i use the apt command to *preview* what would be upgraded if i ran `sudo apt upgrade`?
<epyx> okay, blocking Flash solved a lot
<SchrodingersScat> pbx: probably a flag to not do anything, check man apt-get
<epyx> however pages that actively extends page (Soundcloud, Facebook) lags a lot compared to other browsers
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: try this:  sudo apt-get install systemd-sysv    (it will remove some stuff don't worry about that)
<SchrodingersScat> pbx: -s
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: then, reboot
<DemHydraz> Alright
<DemHydraz> Installing.
<DemHydraz> And rebooting.
<DemHydraz> and splash screen
<DemHydraz> and hang.
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: then, sry, idk what else to do -.-
<imbezol> you need to figure out why it's hanging
<DemHydraz> I'll reinstall.
<Justice> DemHydraz: what you trying to do? ##networking might be able to help you
<DemHydraz> What does ##networking have to do with a hanging GDM?
<DF3D2> My gtk app fonts are INSANE after installing an nvidia card, and I can't seem to make them smaller. Even size "4" is MASSIVE
<Justice> DemHydraz: i dunno, they helped me with my ubuntu problems
<pbx> SchrodingersScat, ok, thanks.  not an option for apt, only apt-get
<DF3D2> my ~/.Xresources seems to be ignored
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: do you see something in color red, while rebootin?
<DemHydraz> Nope
<DemHydraz> I'll reinstall.
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: ok
<DemHydraz> Thanks for all the help, gais.
<Chuck_Norris> DemHydraz: np
<Chuck_Norris> in the mainwhile Chuck_Norris:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9443149/   lol
<pbx> ah, no, -s is an option for apt it's just not in the manpage :\
<Matta> #dorkbotpdx
<Matta> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Justice> cfhowlett: find anything?
<cfhowlett> Justice, sorry, no.  might want to ask #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<Justice> ok thanks
<chro> hi
<chro> I have 2 partitions in my disk, 1 ntfs, and 1 ext4 for ubuntu. Now, I realized that I don't need the ntfs partition, so I would like to merge it to my ext4 partition, without having to reinstall my ubuntu system. Is that possible?
<cfhowlett> chro, yes.  boot an ubuntu USB.  start gparted.  delete ntfs partition.  join to ext4 partition.  but first ... BACKUP
<chro> cfhowlett, but ntfs is the first partition, and I want to merge it to the end of ext4
<chro> the first sectors of the disk
<chro> is that a problem?
<cfhowlett> chro, first sectors?  reserved for bootloaders as I recall
<chro> ok
<DF3D2> My dpi settings seem to be ignored, GTK fonts are huge despite telling them not to be. ~/.Xresources seems to be ignored even when I merge it
<cfhowlett> chro, WAY easier and fast to merge partitions and reinstall
<DF3D2> assitance por favor
<chro> cfhowlett, reinstall the whole system?
<_root_> does anyone have second source for http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yosemix?content=167692
<_root_> it is dead
<_root_> the link
<cfhowlett> chro, yes
<chro> I don't believe so
<chro> how would I do that in a fast way
<chro> reinstalling everything
<cfhowlett> chro, installation takes what?  20 minutes?
<chro> cfhowlett, and installing all the programs that I have
<chro> and my data
<chro> and everything else
<cfhowlett> !home / chro,
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !home | chro,
<ubottu> chro,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<hariom> I am upgrading 12.04 to 14.04 but in the mid way of fetching packages, I am getting error: Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main linux-headers-3.13.0-40 all 3.13.0-40.69               Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] [21:46] <hariom> What should I do?
<cfhowlett> hariom, complete the upgrade, then do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<hariom> cfhowlett: It asked once to cancle or resurrect this window. I chose resurrect but the same thing happend. If I cancel then it will reset to previous version I think
<cfhowlett> hariom, download 14.04.1 and clean install
<hariom> cfhowlett: It is remote server
<cfhowlett> hariom, ow.  wow.  sorry.
<hariom> cfhowlett: how to change the repository mirror. I think that will solve the issue.
<LinuxGold> hi all
<cfhowlett> hariom, sudo edit your /etc/apt/sources.list       then sudo apt-get update and proceed as "normal"
<Chuck_Norris> aloha LinuxGold
<LinuxGold> sup in Ubuntu community? any new tidings?
<earnThis> if i have two NICs on one physical server and my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9443673/ why can I do anything with eth1 i.e. ping the internet?
<daftykins> earnThis: "why can i do anything" ?
<earnThis> daftykins: cant**
<daftykins> earnThis: no need to specify a gateway and DNS twice.
<earnThis> daftykins: ok but shouldn't it still work though
<LinuxGold> I updated my son's UbuntuStudio for his piano recording.. trying to figure out more ways to make it better and better -- sad to learn that audacity disabled the skin :(
<daftykins> earnThis: well, 192.168.3.x can't talk to 192.168.1.x
<earnThis> daftykins: the sever cant talk to the gateway?
<daftykins> earnThis: ##networking might be a better match for you. i'll be back shortly
<xristos_> i have a problem, after my screen goes off, laptop doesnt boot again it only turns off...
<TimeVIrus> guys surely you know that to communicate between two different networks, ie 192.168.3.x and .1.x that you need a router, yes?
<TimeVIrus> depends on your mask
<TimeVIrus> default mask for 192 network is /24
<TimeVIrus> yes?
<hariom> cfhowlett: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<kedar> any place where I can find a working howto for implementing Puppet open source and foreman
<cfhowlett> hariom, great tool for rebuilding the list
<kedar> any place where I can find a working howto for implementing Puppet open source and foreman
<nomadist> hi
<kedar> hi
<nomadist> I am running a spider using scrapy recently it hangs after a few requests and just waits for network.. I get the 111 connection error
<nomadist> im pretty sure something's wrong on the os side.. requests are being blocked.. because I can see in conky that download activity stops, whereas if I fire up xchat it shoots up again
<nomadist> re: shoots up again, the downloaded bytes, not the scraper.. the scraper still hangs
<nomadist> from the debug log I can verify that its caught in a retry loop and cannot get any more data from the web
<nomadist> anyone have any clues?
<ASHER1> Hola i want please ask something how i install this C compiler
<ASHER1> ?
<ASHER1> someone?
<LinuxGold> ASHER1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers
<cfhowlett> !info gcc | ASHER1,
<ubottu> ASHER1,: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.133ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-4ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<thomas1> Hey, could someone tell me how to install these as a gnome terminal theme? https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-gnome-terminal
<thomas1> I tried sh <themename.sh> and nothing happens, same with source <themename.sh>
<ASHER1> LinuxGold
<ASHER1> thanks
<LinuxGold> np
<axsuul> Anyone know how I can access packages for saucy? I don't see it in packages.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> !saucy | axsuul
<ubottu> axsuul: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<pbx> with 14.04, why wouldn't Thunderbird show up as an option under Settings > Details > Default Applications > Calendar?
<axsuul> thanks cfhowlett
<axsuul> If I wanted to get libgeocode32 for Ubuntu 13.10, where could I find that?
<daftykins> axsuul: 13.10 is EOL, you shouldn't be using it
<axsuul> I need to use a package from that distribution however
<axsuul> The specific package is libgecode-dev
<axsuul> it's buggy in 14.04
<xangua> you need to upgrade to a maintained ubuntu release
<cfhowlett> axsuul, 12.04 is still supported
<ravenousj> hello?
<LinuxGold> hi
<ravenousj> is there any cell phone rooms?
<ravenousj> im new at this
<SchrodingersScat> !touch | ravenousj
<ubottu> ravenousj: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ravenousj> have a question, how would someone completely destroy a cell phone?
<SchrodingersScat> ravenousj: that's outside the scope of this channel, this is specifically ubuntu support.  maybe you want ##hardware ?
<cfhowlett> ravenousj, off-topic
<ravenousj> ok then
<BluesKaj> ravenousj, we help ppl fix their issues, not destroy
<compdoc> just remove teh sim card and recycle the phone
<Justice> Hey guys, I think I may have a problem on my box with ports being closed. Not sure how to open them/perform port forwarding
<zerick> Hi folks, how could force devices to be mounted after network start, It seems to be done with upstart but no idea how to do it.
<Sansay> Hey guys is there a standard or most accepted way of installing mail so it works for php and shell script? do people just normally install mailutils?
<brainacid> im little lost with sed
<brainacid> been reading the manual and did some searching on duckduckgo but still cant get what i want
<brainacid> i would simply like to extract, print to stdout or pipe, an email addr... i dont want the names in front of the emails, just print the string that matches @
<daftykins> brainacid: ask in #bash
<brainacid> daftykins, nice thanks
<gomari> Guys has the ntsf intergration to Ubuntu been improved or it's as slow as before?
<daftykins> gomari: i'm gonna guess you mean the Linux kernel's support for NTFS - the Windows file system?
<gomari> Yup
<daftykins> gomari: never had any speed issues before.
<gomari> No it was too slow
<daftykins> standard logic applies though, if you're using NTFS with Linux - maybe you're doing it wrong.
<daftykins> gomari: well unless you have any metric to quantify this claim, all we'll have is your word against mine :)
<Zerock|Work> How does one set the Java library path globally without having to launch each application from the command line? I'm trying to use the svn plugin for Eclipse, but the native libraries are not in the expected location.
<triss> hey all. I've recently purchased a nice new shiny hp envy laptop
<triss> the fans seem to be on a lot more on ubuntu than on windows
<daftykins> Zerock|Work: pretty sure establishing environment variables is a step 1 of installing a java setup, perhaps find some java channels and ask some java devs for advice
<compdoc> hurray!
<triss> and the box isn't working very hard
<gomari> Sure there is a metric it's the windows speed vs Ubuntu speed
<triss> are there any nice apps that can help me figure wich fan is running and have it turned down?
<daftykins> gomari: i'm talking about tangible proof, not your say-so :)
<trijntje> !fan maybe | triss
<Zerock|Work> daftykins: Well if the path is not set by default, then the software is incorrectly packaged. There should not be software that installs to an arbitrary location that does not comply with the software it intends to work with.
<gomari> And asuming u r right and has no issues why would be wrong to install Ubuntu to a ntfs partion?
<daftykins> Zerock|Work: maybe you've yet to log out and in? :) who knows. you've not mentioned what you've installed in much detail, still say a developer would be better to ask than a general OS channel
<daftykins> gomari: you actually can't install Ubuntu on an NTFS partition.
<gomari> I think i just did
<daftykins> gomari: nope.
<daftykins> not possible
<SchrodingersScat> can't execute files on ntfs, afaik
<daftykins> unless you're talking WUBI, then i shall commence laughter immediately
<outtier> m^
<gomari> How can i confirm my root partion type from ubuntu then?
<daftykins> gomari: explain how you installed first, if it was WUBI (the installer from within Windows) then all bets are off
<gomari> It was Ubuntu 12 from and i intalled it from windows not from live cd
<k1l_> gomari: show the output of "mount" and "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) in a pastebin
<Andedam> Hey, I have a quite annoying problem. I am using a Logitech Ultrathin Mouse (T630) on Bluetooth and from time to time sequences of numbers 6 7 or 3 gets spammed like a key was stuck. When I turn the mouse off the spamming stops. Im running Ubuntu 14.10 and Gnome Shell. I wondered if anyone in here have had a similar problem and might direct me how to solve it ?
<k1l_> gomari: so its a wubi install inside windows?
<daftykins> gomari: yeah so that's WUBI, an absolutely horrific idea
<k1l_> gomari: you are lucky it got that old and should not blame slow speeds at all with wubi. if you want better ubuntu performance make a real install.
<daftykins> gomari: so truthfully, the original question should've been "how is performance with WUBI?" not performance with NTFS. the answer to that would've been "oh dear Tux don't ever use WUBI! it's an abomination!"
<BlitzHere> I have a strange issue with font corruption. Happened a few times with no trigger I'm aware of
<BlitzHere> http://ultraimg.com/image/5Mu4
<BlitzHere> look at the e
<BlitzHere> A reboot fixes it
<BlitzHere> But it keeps happening
<diphtherial> hello; so apparently kernel 3.18 adds support for focaltec touchpads, and indeed /proc/bus/input/devices reports that it's now being recognized as a focaltec touchpad
<diphtherial> unfortunately it mentions that it's in ps/2 mouse emulation mode; i'd like for it not to be, so that i can toggle it on and off and use multitouch gestures with it
<diphtherial> how do i go about configuring it?
<trism> diphtherial: there is a really long thread at bug 1372609 might find something there
<ubottu> bug 1372609 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad detected as mouse on Asus ux303ln laptop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372609
<UTL> Hi, all! Remember my problems with the SD card not working right? I've just tried to research the problem, and I'm not getting anywhere, so I thought you might help.
<daftykins> UTL: the one we pronounced dead?
<diphtherial> trism: ah, yes, that thread's been my bible lately
<diphtherial> the gist of it is that someone made a kernel patch, but 3.18 includes the change they made afaik
<diphtherial> (i actually have a ux303ln, currently trying to overcome a host of issues)
<UTL> daftykins, I'm not sure what you mean, but I'm talking about the problems with the SD card writing. I've got errors like "end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector #" and "mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt." and "mmcblk0: error -110 transferring data, sector 61057, nr 1024, cmd response 0x900, card status 0xc00"
<daftykins> UTL: ah, just confusing a different user, don't worry.
<DF3D2> so im using xrandr to set my dpi to 96, but the text isn't getting any smaller
<DF3D2> :\
<bubbasaures> diphtherial, You want to be aware that except for small exceptions packages outside the repos or releases are not really supported here
<diphtherial> bubbasaures: i'm confused; is the main kernel release of 3.18 not supported?
<diphtherial> that's what i installed this morning, as it includes the support that that patch added
<daftykins> diphtherial: no that's not a kernel version in any stable release.
<bubbasaures> diphtherial, Not in any release is all, just making sure you know the channel norm, people do help if that is the only option or just care.
<ASHER1> LinuxGold
<diphtherial> daftykins, bubbasaures: ah, thanks for letting me know. i am new here, obviously :)
<LinuxGold> yes?
<ASHER1> i try doing this and this install but
<UTL> Like I've said before, it doesn't happen to Windows. I've found out that one reason might be an old laptop, but I have a fairly new laptop I got from Walmart this year, running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, with a built-in SDXC card slot
<diphtherial> generally speaking, if you want to configure a peripheral, is there a central place to do it or does it vary by driver?
<ASHER1> i have this gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1)
<diphtherial> (let's constrain the discussion to input devices, specifically mice/touchpads, if possible)
<bubbasaures> diphtherial, No problem, it is all good. ;)
<ASHER1> and i try to configure something and i see error something like this libpq++.h
<DF3D2> so Im having a problem where my dpi shows as 96 but is clearly much larger
<LinuxGold> asher1: can you put in pastebin?
<ASHER1> yes i can
<LinuxGold> to make it easier  <command> | pastebinit (make sure you install pastebinit)
<LinuxGold> and give me the url
<ASHER1> ok
<UTL> 3/4 of my terminal are covered with these errors about mmc0. What do I do?!?
<bubbasaures> DF3D2, How about a screen shot.
<daftykins> UTL: take the card out? 0o
<DF3D2> bubbasaures, all my text is clearly around 300 DPI
<DF3D2> yet all the command line commands show it as 96
<UTL> I tried to kill the transferring process, but it wouldn't kill, so I just ejected.
<ASHER1> LinuxGold
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/kQeuB9P8
<UTL> Do I wait?
<LinuxGold> apt-get install libpq5
<ASHER1> thanks
<bubbasaures> DF3D2, You're description just needs way more to be helped by the channel. Like release, desktop, any possible cause and effect, was it ever normal....etc
<LinuxGold> apt-get install libpq-dev
<UTL> I put the card back in. It hasn't shown me the SD card icon on the Unity panel, yet.
<DF3D2> bubbasaures, it was caused by switching from AMD binary driver to Linux binary driver.
<UTL> It's like the process is running in the background.
<LinuxGold> UTL: dmesg, and put SD card in and make sure it is recognized.
<DF3D2> It was fixed by running xrandr --dpi 96 , but then on reboot that command no longer works
<bubbasaures> DF3D2, Good info for the channel, I was just trying to get you to post enough for help.
<UTL> Got a timeout error and this: "mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card"
<DF3D2> You know what it seems to be some issue with Lightdm
<DF3D2> I found this:
<UTL> What's "error -110"?
<ASHER1> linuxgold this for me what you write now?
<LinuxGold> ASHER1: apt-get libpq-dev  try it
<DF3D2> Run gksudo gedit, open /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add a parameter under [SeatDefaults] section:
<DF3D2> xserver-command=X -dpi 90
<ASHER1> ok i try
<DF3D2> and that actually sticks on reboot
<DF3D2> it's very odd that xrandr --dpi 96 worked once, and then never again
<ASHER1> ok it done
<ASHER1> but i see error
<LinuxGold> ok, try recompile again
<LinuxGold> what error? from apt-get?
<ASHER1> not from configure
<DF3D2> So basically Lightdm was overriding everything else?
 * UTL sighs. Time to reboot...
<DF3D2> OR nothing else would set the DPI even though it claimed to ?
<bubbasaures> DF3D2, Post this all in your blog, it is not really helpful here as a comment stream.
<DF3D2> I really should keep a blog for all the hardware/software bullshit I encounter
<bubbasaures> yeah and you can swear there, not like here.
<LinuxGold> I need to go
<LinuxGold> cya later.
<LinuxGold> [detached]
<ASHER1> LinuxGold i get again error
<Ampelbein> ASHER1: You need to install the -dev package for the library. The -dev package contains the header files.
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> how i install this?
<marcel_> hi
<ASHER1> you can give to me please the command?
<ASHER1> Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> ASHER1: like any other package, with "sudo apt-get install ..."
<ASHER1> sudo apt-get
<marcel_> Just installed ubuntu-unity (on my Acer c720 via crouton). I'm trying to add my printer, but printer>server>new>printer is shaded in gray. Does anyone know how to fix this (I guess so ;)) Would be really great thx :)
<ASHER1> i make this from Terminal
<Ampelbein> ASHER1: yes.
<f0urh1r3> hello, i am trying to install some fonts into ubuntu but it doesn't work, i'm using fonty python. the folder .fonts doesn't even exist. how do i solve this? thanks in advance
<ASHER1> ok then you can please give to me the command?
<ASHER1> for install this
<ASHER1> Ampelbein
<squinty> ASHER1:  any reason why you just don't search in Software Center (or Synaptic package manager) to install libpq-dev?   then you don't need to use terminal commands...
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> but what i need search from pack
<hariom> I am getting error while upgrading to ubuntu 14.04: Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main linux-headers-3.13.0-40 all 3.13.0-40.69             Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<ASHER1> i dont know how i can fix it error
<ASHER1> and this my error libpq++.h
<hariom> How to fix this. I have tried with another mirror as well but same result.
<k1l_> ASHER1: what are you doing at all there?
<ASHER1> mod.chanfix
<k1l_> ASHER1: like the last time: its easier to take the programs that are already made working with ubuntu.
<ASHER1> it services
<k1l_> ah, the irc stuff again?
<ASHER1> no this something other
<MrSavage> hey all i'm trying to install the new amd omega driver
<MrSavage> but i'm getting dependency is not satisfiable fglrx-core
<genericum> i have a problem with startx, as user it says: Cannot open virutal console 8 (Permission denied) any ideas ?
<f0urh1r3> can anybody read what i write at all, sorry... i'm using this the first time...
<k1l_> ASHER1: so you want to build mod.chanfix?
<ASHER1> no
<ASHER1> i want configure
<ASHER1> this
<k1l_> are you sure you need that at all? that is very very very old
<ASHER1> and this my error one sec
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/kQeuB9P8
<Ampelbein> f0urh1r3: yes, we can read it.
<squinty> f0urh1r3: yes
<marcel_> would any1 mind to have a quick look on my question? ;)
<k1l_> ASHER1: what command brings this error?
<squinty> marcel_:  just type in your problem  if someone can help they will reply
<ASHER1> configure file
<ASHER1> i send to you error
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/kQeuB9P8
<marcel_> ok: Just installed ubuntu-unity (on my Acer c720 via crouton). I'm trying to add my printer, but printer>server>new>printer is shaded in gray. Does anyone know how to fix this (I guess so ;)) Would be really great thx :)
<k1l_> ASHER1: so you are compiling
<ASHER1> it come with this
<ASHER1> i only run
<ASHER1> and this command for run
<ASHER1> ./configure CC=c89 CFLAGS=-O2 LIBS=-lposix
<f0urh1r3> Ampelbein: thanks for your feedback... at least it's visible... does anybody know why i am not seeing any .fonts folder? have the standards changed for fonts since 14.04?
<k1l_> ASHER1: this is not "run the program" that is "compiling the program"
<k1l_> ASHER1: and you need to get to know what that program needs to be installed on the system. and then you need to get all that stuff. and like i told you last time that program is very very very old and its very difficult to get all the old stuff
<ASHER1> :\ ok
<Ampelbein> f0urh1r3: What error message do you get? (Use paste.ubuntu.com for long output)
<k1l_> ASHER1: it is for running irc servers. are you sure you want to run a irc server on your own?
<ASHER1> this mod services
<ASHER1> i think it possible fix this
<k1l_> ASHER1: no, its a module for a  irc server
<ASHER1> ok module
<ASHER1> it run with pgsql
<ASHER1> i know
<squinty> marcel_:  might want to try using the CUPS setup.....   enter the following in your web browser  https://localhost:631/  >  CUPS for Administrators > Adding Printers and Classes
<ASHER1> but my question why i get error
<f0urh1r3> Ampelbein: fonty python will just hang forever and not install anything, besides there is no .fonts folder at all. i used to run this without problems y nd i could see how the .fonts folder would be filled with the fonts. now nothing happens
<k1l_> ASHER1: yes, you need the libpq++.h from that pgsql
<k1l_> ASHER1: that was the same issue last time
<k1l_> is postgresql installed? installed from ubuntu? ...
<k1l_> ASHER1: http://gnuworld.undernet.org/gnuworld-setup/?s=4#faq3
<ASHER1> no
<ASHER1> i no install this
<Ampelbein> f0urh1r3: Does it work when you create the folder by hand? See bug 1322144
<ubottu> bug 1322144 in fontypython (Ubuntu) "Doesn't install pog, it hangs." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322144
<k1l_> ASHER1: so you know you need postgresql but you dont install it?
<marcel_> @squinty: this doesnt work. the printer is not connected via usb to my computer. its connected via usb to my router and configured to work with my windows laptop so far. now i want to be able to print via my ubuntu computer.
<squinty> f0urh1r3:  fwiw, there doesn't appear to be a .fonts directory on my 14.04.1.   however the following is displayed   whereis fonts
<squinty> fonts: /etc/fonts /usr/share/fonts    maybe you need to add  ~/.fonts to your home directory?
<ASHER1> i want install this my i think if this possible install something like this without postsql
<k1l_> ASHER1: do you really need mod.chanfix? are you really sure?
<k1l_> ASHER1: i think you dont have a clue what you are doing. do you run your own irc servers?
<ASHER1> why not i happy take from you reason
<f0urh1r3> Ampelbein: that did the tic
<Ampelbein> f0urh1r3: cool.
<f0urh1r3> trick
<f0urh1r3> Ampelbein: thanks, now it's working
<mikubuntu> so, i just had to switch from chrome to firefox again, because something keeps gumming up my keystrokes on chrome (i'm typing along, all of a sudden, i tap keys, nothing happens). running lubuntu 14.04. anybody have this issue?
<f0urh1r3> squinty: indeed. thanks, that solved it. thank you guys. i would like to contribute more to the community but i am quite a newbie. thank you very much
<squinty> f0urh1r3:  good to hear you are up and running again. :-)
<hariom> I am getting error while upgrading to ubuntu 14.04: Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main linux-headers-3.13.0-40 all 3.13.0-40.69   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<Darknet> k1l_: why would you put a gnuworld link here? gnuworld is crap in a box...
<bubbasaures> mikubuntu, You sure it's the browser and not just using up the computers resources, I notice you're running lubuntu.
<Darknet> ASHER1: why would you want to use chanfix on a small network?
<k1l_> Darknet: its the user who tries to run that stuff. not me.
<Darknet> set your services to be freely registered, and expire after a few days of idle.
<Darknet> ASHER1: i strongly suggest you unrealircd+Anope since you have no idea what you are doing.
<ASHER1> i run
<ASHER1> very much ircd
<Darknet> looks like you can't
<Darknet> since you are here
<ASHER1> Nefarious inspircd and more but i dont know why i get error
<ASHER1> i try to find the problem
<k1l_> ASHER1: chanfix is deprecated
<wheatthin> illkillyou2
<k1l_> ASHER1: dont try to run that. that is what i already told you the last time you were asking here
<Darknet> ^
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> my friend i get this
<ASHER1> k1l_
<marcel_> How do I safely disconnect my external HDD?
<ASHER1> :)
<Darknet> ASHER1: don't use chanfix, its old, unsupported, and completely useless.
<Darknet> use something else.
<isantop> marcel_: You'll want to open the File Browser/Home Folder, then click on the Eject Icon next to it on the list on the left.
<Darknet> ASHER1: if you really want to use it, go see on undernet, talk to Spike, Empus or Rufus. They know.
<hariom> Can anybody assit in resolving this error: (while upgrading to ubuntu 14.04): Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main linux-headers-3.13.0-40 all 3.13.0-40.69   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<isantop> marcel_: See here: http://i.imgur.com/nPpanSh.png
<ASHER1> i dont know if there answer to me
<ASHER1> but i take the word what k1l_ say
<Darknet> ASHER1: just ask your question and wait.
<squinty> hariom:  tried switching mirrors (Software and Updates)  click on that address you pasted results in "This is the default web page for this server.
<squinty> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet." being displayed in my browser
<Darknet> undernet "invented" chanfix.
<marcel_> isantop: Unable to unmount Data - not authorized to perform operation
<ASHER1> i run from ubuntu
<ASHER1> Nefarious2
<ASHER1> with X3 services
<Darknet> ew
<isantop> marcel_: did you manually mount the drive form the command line?
<Darknet> eeeeew
<ASHER1> and i try to install from there install mod.chanfix
<marcel_> isantop: no
<hariom> squinty: I have tried 3 different mirrors but same result
<ASHER1> this what i see there
<Darknet> i dont care.
<Darknet> just saying
<isantop> marcel_: Can you post a pastebin with the output of: sudo fdisk -l ?
<Darknet> im saying, you are using stuff that is not under development anymore, nobody is working on it, you can't get support.
<Darknet> good luck
<marcel_> isantop: how do I make a pastebin:D ?
<isantop> marcel_: You can paste the output here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<isantop> Then, send the link to the paste here.
<marcel_> isantop: it doesnt copy the output in the terminal
<isantop> marcel_: You'll need to press Ctrl+Alt+C to copy from the terminal.
<marcel_> isantop: same result
<spupuser> Is there a way to make a ubuntu usb using a comand line on other linux such as puppy?
<isantop> marcel_: Hrm... What are you seeing when you try to copy?
<marcel_> isantop: "^C" in a new command line
<isantop> spupuser: You can dd the image to the USB drive. eg: sudo dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdx
<isantop> marcel_: Okay, after you select the text, just use the Edit menu and click Copy
<spupuser> Thanx ill give it a shot. my hdd crashed n i only have slacko to work with
<isantop> spupuser: Good luck! :-)
<marcel_> isantop: http://pastebin.com/4cMWtvzq
<isantop> marcel_: Is the external drive the 1 TB drive?
<marcel_> isantop: yes
<isantop> Okay, then try running this in the terminal: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<johnfg> Hi folks
<mikubuntu> bubbasaures: i don't think so -- when i switch to firefox, don't have the problem (as i'm typing right here) -- it's only on chrome, and only as of late (at least couple weeks been doing this -- i have to reboot if i want to go back to chrome)
<johnfg> just installed the latest server in a vm.
<johnfg> What's the pkg name for installing mate?
<marcel_> isantop: it says sudo: unmount: command not found
<mikubuntu> bubbasaures: this isn't a particularly old computer either
<isantop> marcel_: make there's no "n" in there. Just umount
<marcel_> isantop: it says not mounted now
<isantop> You should be fine to remove it, then. If it's not mounted, then there shouldn't be any more write operations pending to the drive.
<bubbasaures> mikubuntu, I would use a conky or htop to tell. My concern is that all you answers and questions are rather empty of info for the channel to help you is all.
<isantop> marcel_: You might reboot, too. It shouldn't be necessary to run any of the mount commands manually.
<bubbasaures> your*
<marcel_> isantop: ok. but im still a bit confused. why does it show up in the explorer when its not mounted? is this usual?
<mikubuntu> bubbasaures: whats a conky or htop ?
<spupuser> Its saying it copied to my usb but when I look in that usb nothing is there
<isantop> Yeah, If the drive is connected, it will show up in that list on the right so that you can click it and open it.
<bubbasaures> mikubuntu, Easily found on the web, you have to be careful you rely on the channel for any info. Both will show processes.
<bubbasaures> !htop | mikubuntu
<bubbasaures> mikubuntu, here is a htop link, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/using-htop-to-monitor-system-processes-on-linux/?PageSpeed=noscript
<upsell5> how can I create an alias on the fly?  like:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<mikubuntu> bubbasaures: k i'll check it out
<upsell5> can I add it to my bash with an alias in a single line?
<bubbasaures> mikubuntu, Cool, hope we can get you working as you want. ;)
<marcel_> isantop: ok that makes sense. another question: under devices it show a lot of things which im unsure about why it is displayed there or what it means: "OEM" "ROOT-A" "ROOT-A" "EFI-SYSTEM" "EFI" "34 GB VOLUME". Is this supposed to look like this?
<johnfg> I see that there's a ubuntu-mate.org, but they only have isos.  Is there a way to install mate on this server?
<bubbasaures> johnfg, What release is this?
<holstein> johnfg: yes.. its in the repos, or at the mate site, you can read about adding the ppa's to get *exactly* what is in the mate 14.04 version
<johnfg> 14.10
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1+dfsg1-1 (utopic), package size 17 kB, installed size 81 kB
<bubbasaures> johnfg, in the 14.10 repos, install
<holstein> johnfg: 14.10 has the packages in the repo.. you can use *any* package manager, and search "mate" for example
<johnfg> thanks guys.
 * bubbasaures welcomes holstein back with a 14736251 salute
<spupuser> thanx man the dd to usb worked awesome.
<lucid_interval> upsell5: if you want to add an alias to your currently running shell instance: alias l='ls'    (to alias l to ls)
<johnfg> What's the preference for a dm.  I'm using both gdm and lxdm on other machines, at present.
<upsell5> lucid_interval: cool, and what file does it append to?
<bubbasaures> johnfg, lightdm is used
<lucid_interval> if you want to have this alias available when you log in next time (also): add a line with the same text to ~/.bash_aliases
<johnfg> So, with make-desktop installed, will startx start with mate?  Or how do I call it?
<bubbasaures> johnfg, You will end up with a gui to login with.
<lucid_interval> If you add to ~/.bash_aliases and you want the alias immediately available in the currently running shell, after adding the line, in your current shell do: . ~/.bashrc    - remember the '.' (DOT) at the start and the space between the dot and the .bashrc
<johnfg> bubbasaures: after a reboot, right?
<bubbasaures> johnfg, Yeah,
<isantop> marcel_: Is that on your main drive?
<johnfg> bubbasaures: Or just logoff?
<holstein> johnfg: did you install "ubuntu-mate-desktop" ?
<bubbasaures> johnfg, Might work with a log off with the correct start, my gnome shell would be sudo service lightdm start
<holstein> johnfg: did you get a login manager? lightdm? when you added your mate packages?
<johnfg> holstein: I installed make-desktop.  Is that the same thing?
<marcel_> isantop: im not sure what you mean.
<holstein> johnfg: no.. but, that doesnt mean you want/prefer the ubuntu-mate-desktop metapackage
<lucid_interval> upsell5: also see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781047
<marcel_> isantop: im running ubuntu on the internal ssd of my chromebook (installed via crouton).
<isantop> marcel_: Ah, it's likely that ChromeOS is booting via UEFI, and the rest of those partitions are set up as a part of ChromeOS. You'll want to keep those partitions, since they contain the bootloader for your Ubuntu partition as well as for ChromeOS.
<johnfg> holstein: with the console that came up on the first boot of the vm, I can't scroll back, so I'm not sure if it installed a dm or not.
<johnfg> What's the diff between ubuntu-mate-desktop and mate-desktop?
<holstein> johnfg: sure. the "easy" way, is literally reboot.. see if you have a login manager or not.. then, you can try "startx" or whatever..
<bubbasaures> johnfg, make or mate desktop was that a typo?
<johnfg> typo
<bubbasaures> cool
<holstein> johnfg: the "similarity" there is mate.. its like xubuntu vs xfce.. xubuntu cusomizes xfce to some degree
<holstein> customizes
<linuxuz3r> hi
<johnfg> Ok, I'll just reboot and see if I like it.  Thanks for the help guys!
<marcel_> isantop: ok so the mess has to stay :D. im also struggling with installing my printer. since "ADD" in Printers is shaded gray. any idea on this?
<holstein> marcel_: it depends.. and who knows what you have insatlled, since you are not using ubuntu.. but, you have access to the repos, i assume
<holstein> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<isantop> marcel_: That's about the one thing I no experience on. The only printers I've ever set up are HP, which are all plung-and-play
<johnfg> interesting.  I get a regular login after a reboot, and mate-desktop didn't even install X!
<holstein> marcel_: one thing i might do is load up an ubuntu live cd on other hardware, and see if anything "magically" happens with the printer support
<johnfg> I wonder if ubuntu-mate-desktop would do the same?
<holstein> johnfg: i wouldnt jump to any conclusions like that.. i would just try insatlling that meta package.. and *look* and see what is being installed
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop"
<TehStig> hey all, any one have a minute to help configure upstart to set oom_adj when a process starts?
<quazaar> hello
<johnfg> btw...when I do an apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop, it returns: E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-mate-desktop.
<holstein> !tab | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<OerHeks> mate-desktop, not ubuntu-mate-desktop
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1+dfsg1-1 (utopic), package size 17 kB, installed size 81 kB
<john_doe_jr> I got the pid of a process but i need to know the signal name…how do I find the signal name?
<johnfg> OerHeks: But holstein is recommending the pkg by the name ubuntu-mate-desktop, and it doesn't seem to exist.
<holstein> !info mate-desktop-environment-core
<ubottu> mate-desktop-environment-core (source: mate-desktop-environment): MATE Desktop Environment (essential components, meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0+7 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
<holstein> johnfg: ideally, im recomending *whatever* package ubuntu-mate uses
<holstein> johnfg: i have only added the ppa for that in 14.04, and not used 14.10 to install mate, personally..
<OerHeks> johnfg, you said "mate-desktop didn't even install X!" , did you change Desktop at login or just went back in?
<marcel_> holstein & isantop: but however it should be possible to hit the "ADD" button in the printers application or not?
<holstein> OerHeks: i think the "base" here is server.. no change, really
<Jason_> hello all, having a really hard time getting wifi working on the latest ubuntu server... iv set it up as per this tut but not working? http://askubuntu.com/questions/464507/ubuntu-14-04-server-wifi-wpa2-personal
<Jason_> ifconfig shows the ip but i cant ping anything
<holstein> marcel_: i dont know anything about crouton.. if they dont include printing support, then, you wont be able to do that
<johnfg> OerHeks: I said previously, it didn't, after a reboot, bring up a dm, so no choices as to what Desktop.
<holstein> startx did what? johnfg ?
<isantop> marcel_: It should be possible. My guess is that you're missing a package or two. Printing is not my forte.
<OerHeks> johnfg, oke. autologin, then just logout, change desktop to mate and voila
<holstein> OerHeks: i think the issue is, there is no login manager.. no lightdm, etc..
<johnfg> OerHeks: Nothing, not installed :-
<OerHeks> oh
<bubbasaures> I wonder if their repos are all open or all there
<WyZeGuY> would it be a bad idea to employ TrueCrypt for whole disk encryption, then use freeOTFE?
<WyZeGuY> for partition encryption?
<OerHeks> sure you are on 14.10? mate-desktop is not availabe for 14.04
<trijntje> WyZeGuY: its a bad idea to use truecrypt period, the developers say its should not be used anymore
<holstein> WyZeGuY: that will be a matter of opinion, for you to decide. i would try a security channel.. there are included full-disk options
<holstein> i would use what is stock, and supported.. not truecrypt
<WyZeGuY> trijntje: i'm aware that they say it's broken, but the fact that they tell people to switch to bitlocker leads be not to believe it
<johnfg> OerHeks: yup
<johnfg> uname -a
<holstein> WyZeGuY: sure.. so, research it, and use it if you want.. *no* one will say its  "good" idea..
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto is what i would refer to, WyZeGuY
<WyZeGuY> holstein: i guess what i was wondering is whether or not it would break my computer?
<bubbasaures> mate is in 14.04 cinnamon was not in 14.04
<elichai2> hey
<holstein> WyZeGuY: sure.. try it and see.. i would have backups regardless.. since, *all* drives fail
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> i have a problem:
<elichai2> http://pastebin.com/Zv8D4MUe
<isantop> elichai2: try running this: sudo apt-get install -f
<WyZeGuY> holstein: that's why i decided to ask first. i have paid software on here that i'd rather not lose to an experiment
<elichai2> nope
<elichai2> isantop, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<holstein> WyZeGuY: using truecrypt is not supported by truecrypt.. so, if you use it, its at your own risk..
<isantop> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<isantop> @ elichai2
<holstein> WyZeGuY: you *will* lose *everything* not backed up.. on *all* drives
<elichai2> isantop, already did, but i'll run it again
<elichai2> BTW, i'm running utopic
<WyZeGuY> holstein: using TrueCrypt has not been a problem. i've already had it on this drive. however, it's the duo programs that i'm wondering would be bad
<elichai2> The following packages have been kept back:
<elichai2>   libc6 libc6:i386 libc6-dbg libc6-i386
<johnfg> OerHeks: That's what I thought I'd be able to do.  But instead, I get a usual console login, and startx says x is not installed.
<marcel_> is "sudo apt-get install cups" sufficient in order to set up cups for installing a printer?
<EriC^^> elichai2: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elichai2> EriC^^, still: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<holstein> marcel_: depends on what you need to add to crouton.. ask the creators, or just try following the printing wiki for ubuntu
<johnfg> Is there a more full pkg/suite available for mate than mate-desktop?
<EriC^^> elichai2: sudo apt-get install libc6
<OerHeks> not startx, sudo service lightdm start # or hit ctrl alt F7
<holstein> johnfg: you *have* mate.. try adding lightdm
<OerHeks> startx is old
<johnfg> OerHeks: Right (but so am I) :=)
<elichai2> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9445902/
<johnfg> installing lightdm would install everything concerning x for sure.
<EriC^^> elichai2: just kidding?
<EriC^^> elichai2: cancel
<elichai2> of course LOL
<holstein> johnfg: you can look while its installing and confirm that
<elichai2> i wouldn't remove all these...
<elichai2> (although i think most of it i don't need.)
<EriC^^> elichai2: yeah, i mean i'm sorry to suggest that :D
<Okitain> johnfg: imagine the world where people would only use software that was almost as old as they were
<frexious> hello
<elichai2> EriC^^, lol, it's ok :) i'm not stupid...
<EriC^^> i know i'm kidding that's all
<EriC^^> elichai2: i've no idea how to fix the problem though im afraid
<EriC^^> :)
<Okitain> johnfg: like, I would be lucky to use slackware 2.0
<johnfg> Okitain: I don't think there is any sw as old as I am!
<johnfg> ONly punch cards.
<elichai2> anyone else? :\
<Okitain> johnfg: Huh, Grace Hopper's compiler is how old exactly?
<elichai2> EriC^^, I actually think about answering `yes`
<frexious> is any Ruby on Rails or Python developers here?
<johnfg> Maybe they used sw to build the pyramids, but I'm not sure what it was.
<EriC^^> elichai2: but it's saying so many will be removed, even wine not only libs
<Okitain> frexious: lots, but you should stop asking leading questions and get to the meat.
<EriC^^> elichai2: maybe somebody will figure it out hold on..
<holstein> elichai2: do you have ppa's added? if so, you may purge them and address what is going on..
<elichai2> yeah, but i can reinstall wine
<frexious> i am working on py project for open source cloud hosting
<bazhang> frexious, ask in the rails and python channel
<holstein> if it were my system, i would hit yes, and then, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see that that completes without issue, and move on from there
<bazhang> !alis | frexious
<ubottu> frexious: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<frexious> i have 8gb ram 8 cpu and 1tb ubuntu server
<elichai2> holstein, amm i have some PPA's. and i compiled some libraries myself
<holstein> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> elichai2: if you feel the mixed sources can be breaking things for you.. which is very possible..
<elichai2> holstein, the weird thing, is that i'm pretty sure i already had g++ and build-essential and openssl etc.
<holstein> elichai2: sure, could have been removed, or, you are misinterpreting a prompt somewhere
<elichai2> holstein, yeah, but how can i check that?
<holstein> elichai2: i would, as i said, either purge my unsupported sources, and get back to stock, and go from there, or, just have that list of pacakges removed, and get the apt-get update and dist-upgrade to complete without error, and go from ther
<holstein> there*
<elichai2> holstein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9445985/
<holstein> elichai2: sure. no doubt, you have packaging problems..
<elichai2> i can now update&upgrade without an error
<elichai2> the weird thing, is that i think all these libraries are programming related
<holstein> elichai2: great! and if thats all you need to do, you are fine.. but, its not
<elichai2> ok, i'll say `yes` to that
<holstein> elichai2: i *know* they are.. and it can be due to the PPA's
<elichai2> i think it's because i compiled some of them by myself
<elichai2> (the wine for example i got from PlayOnLinux)
<chaospsychex> could someone help me to get my touchscreen monitor working on 14.04
<elichai2> i'll answer yes for the install of libc6 and then try installing g++ again
<holstein> chaospsychex: maybe.. have you tried it with a live iso? do you have 14.04 installed on the hardware?
<chaospsychex> im in the live ISO now
<Jason_> cant someone help me with wifi on ubuntu server 14. its driving me insane
<holstein> chaospsychex: does anything work? do you have chromium installed? if so, try chromium-browser --touch-events=enabled
<holstein> !wifi | Jason_
<ubottu> Jason_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rypervenche> Jason_: What's wrong?
<holstein> Jason_: though, on server, it may be a little more challenging.. there is a wicd-curses ..or, there was..
<chaospsychex> holstein, I downloaded the 'calibration' tool and it says 'no configurable device present' or something like that
<linuxuz3r> does mir support compiz?
<Jason_> I've been through it all, I'm trying to get ubuntu server to use my wifi dongle on a static IP i've setup /etc/network/interfaces but its not working
<jhjhjhj> For built in ubuntu firefox, wouldn't it be better to have some other default search engine than google?
<Jason_> tried wpa_supplicant too but no luck either, ifconfig shows the wlan0 device and its ip but i can't ping anything in or out
<holstein> Jason_: take it instages.. try, a live iso and see if the device works well in linux by default.. then, get the server install connecting in *any* way.. *then*, move to the static IP
<chaospsychex> so will i run into problems if I install this ? I booted the live image from a usb and the usb was under UEFI ??
<Jason_> holstein, Wifi worked fine on live CD as well as the actual install
<holstein> !uefi | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> Jason_: so, its literaly just the static IP that you are having the issue with?
<rypervenche> Jason_: Does "sudo iwlist scanning" show any output?
<Jason_> holstein, not exactly as even dhcp isn't working inside the actual install of ubuntu server
<tennis> anyone know how to automatically download updated keys when /etc/apt/sources.list is changed?
<holstein> tennis: you shouldnt need to.. you added a ppa and are getting a key error?
<chaospsychex> i don't have windows 8.
<Jason_> under wpa-psk in /etc/network/interfaces should this be the hex code of the password i use for wifi or just the actual password
<tennis> holstein: I'm getting this error when I update my sources.list: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<tennis> holstein: Thanks for answering, btw. :)
<Okitain> linuxuz3r: i would pose the question another way: does compiz support Mir?
<tennis> holstein: so, is there any way to auto-update the key or otherwise avoid the error?
<jhjhjhj> bye...
<holstein> tennis: i would try http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/fix-nopubkey-error-for-extras-ubuntu.html
<Okitain> linuxuz3r: and the answer to that is...nope. They aren't gonna port it to Wayland or whatever Ubuntu puts out.
<tennis> holstein: Thanks!
<tennis> holstein: btw, what is the long hex value and how do you figure out if you're using the correct one?
<holstein> tennis: im actually not sure, first hand, but, i'll run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal, and just address any errors.. i have used that keyserv command i linked for other sources
<johnfg> All went well with the install of lightdm, reboot brought up what was expected, but when I try to login I get a `Failed to start session`
<tennis> holstein: ah, ok.
<bubbasaures> johnfg, THis vbox?
<johnfg> I get the same if I select Guest session.
<holstein> johnfg: ill just try the guest session, and check my users configs.. otherwise, just look at the session list, and see what you are trying to start, and try another one, if listed
<johnfg> bubbasaures: yes.
<johnfg> Well, actually it's virt-manager.
<johnfg> holstein: only one.
<johnfg> holstein: i.e., I assume since there's only one, that it's mate.
<holstein> johnfg: does it say, mate?
<Jason_> holstein, solved it, thanks for you're help though :)
<johnfg> holstein: Just has got the hostname in upper left, below and kinda towards the middle my user name, and icons in top right for various things: assist, network, sound, turn off.
<holstein> johnfg: im saying, in the session selector, see what is available
<johnfg> holstein: Told ya, no session selector.
<holstein> johnfg: there are pre-built iso's *just* for this purpose.. to make this easier
<holstein> johnfg: can you not use one? why are you starting with a server iso? do you have a stock 14.04 ubuntu install?
<johnfg> http://imgur.com/2lYtXQ1 this is what I've got.
<johnfg> holstein: No 14.04.  This is 14.10 in a vm.
<holstein> johnfg: sure.. *where* did you get the 14.10 vm? a stock 14.10 ubuntuserver iso?
<johnfg> holstein: yes.
<holstein> johnfg: one of the icons in the upper right is the session selector
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> http://028499.com/how-to-install-mate-desktop-environtment-on-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn/
<holstein> johnfg: ^ that reference installing sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment and sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment-core
<johnfg> Nope, none of them are the session selector, unfortunately.
<holstein> as well as sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment-extras
<holstein> johnfg: did you do that?
<johnfg> holstein: I'll read it and get back to ya.  Running out of time for my own session at 2nd job.
<johnfg> holstein: Thanks for helping!
<holstein> "sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment mate-desktop-environment-core mate-desktop-environment-extras"
<holstein> johnfg: if time is important, just download the pre-built iso that gives you *exactly* what you are building from the ubuntu-mate site
<No_FeaR> noluyor amk burda
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<alteregoa> 14.10 is the best ubuntu ever i used
<akurilin> Is there an official guide for rsyslog anywhere?
<akurilin> Seems like the docs for regular syslogd aren't super relevant with it
<Curiosity4tech> hello everybody
<EriC^^> hello Curiosity4tech !
<Curiosity4tech> I installed kubuntu and I have numerous issues with it, the nvidia drivers give me some errors, the system blocks sometimes, can I install Xfce on it and remove the kde plasma X ?
<Curiosity4tech> tkx!
<alteregoa> i use macbuntu
<parmiggiano> Curiosity4tech: sure, you can install the xubuntu-desktop package that will give you xfce. but I doubt that will resolve your driver issues.
<EriC^^> Curiosity4tech: sure, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Curiosity4tech> <EriC^^> my question is can I remove afterwards everything related to KDE?
<Curiosity4tech> the desktop I mean
<Curiosity4tech> regarding the nvidia driver
<Curiosity4tech> I am not able to remove the drivers installed
<EriC^^> Curiosity4tech: which ubuntu are you using?
<MichaelK> I tried Ubuntu, and it's not for me. I have used jsut about ever destro that's out there. And the one thaT Works for me is NetRunner 14 :)
<apes> Anyone know how I can troubleshoot sysstat? debian-sa1 doesn't seem to be doing anything.
<MichaelK> I wished I knew
<parmiggiano> glad you found the right distro for you, MichaelK. although it seems a bit off-topic in #ubuntu.
<MichaelK> yes me to.. The windows things was gertting to me.. It was like every other day I was formatting,.
<Curiosity4tech> <EriC^^> 14.10 I think the last one
<Curiosity4tech> kubuntu
<k1l> Curiosity4tech: "lsb_release -a" tells you
<Curiosity4tech> thanks kll it is14.10 utopic
<Curiosity4tech> thanks <k1l> it is14.10 utopic
<apes> It looks like a corrupt /var/log/sysstat/sadd file causes sysstat to fail on Ubuntu. Anyone know more about this?
<apes> I removed the old files and sysstat started working again.
<parmiggiano> Curiosity4tech: not being an expert, I guess there's no other way than manually removing a bunch of packages... perhaps you find a list of these packages online in some forum.
<Curiosity4tech> <parmiggiano> so no kde desktop  remove or something
<EriC^^> Curiosity4tech: sudo apt-get --auto-remove purge kubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> Curiosity4tech: you will still have many kde related packages which you will have to manually remove though
<EriC^^> search forums and such as parmiggiano suggested
<par7133> I dedicate my life to give software and technology to the right-wingers, Bill
<par7133> a right-winger here in Shanghai, please share thanks http://snag.gy/NgHAO.jpg
<par7133> another right-winger, thanksgiving http://snag.gy/7bVgD.jpg
<loculinux> youtube.ciom/juegagerman
<loculinux> youtube.com/juegagerman
<Curiosity4tech> <EriC^^> ok I belive I can leave with some leftovers :) I am thinking thou to boot and install an xubuntu from scratch
<bubbasaures> must have lost the left wing in an accident
<Curiosity4tech> I still have the problems with the video driver
<notrin> anyone know of an mrtg like software that i could click onthe graph at a specific time, and make a note  to correspond with that point?
<Curiosity4tech> and I am not able to remove the current driver, by hand or by software center
<EriC^^> Curiosity4tech: i'm not an expert, but.. what kind of problems?
<MichaelK> Are there a program that I can use to download MP3's from youtube?
<k1l> Curiosity4tech: how did you install it?
<EriC^^> MichaelK: youtube-dl , the best :D
<MichaelK> ok thanks
<k1l> MichaelK: just some minutes ago you said you dont use ubuntu. so please ask the distro support you actually use
<parmiggiano> MichaelK: and once you have an mp4 downloaded by youtube-dl, you can use a tool to convert it to a sound file...
<Curiosity4tech> <EriC^^> I nstalled cairo dock and compiz, and cairo dock looks very strange.... it mixes collores of the background pages open and is liquified... wierd
<Curiosity4tech> <k1l> after the installation I choose the Nvidia proprietary driver
<parmiggiano> MichaelK: however, downloading a video might be against the copyright laws of your country or the terms of use of youtube
<guntbert> Curiosity4tech: you don't need < ... >  around the nicks
<Curiosity4tech> sorry guntbert due to the speed :(
<EriC^^> parmiggiano: fwiw you can do it in youtube-dl straight away
<parmiggiano> thx EriC^^
<bazhang> !tab | Curiosity4tech
<ubottu> Curiosity4tech: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Curiosity4tech> thanks ubottu
<Curiosity4tech> thanks bazhang
<ablest1980> hi
<_root_> https://gitlab.com/r004/dactyl/
<ablest1980> anyone cs?
<ablest1980> play
<k1l> !ot | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<squinty> Curiosity4tech:  fwiw, you can also double click on a persons nick and then paste it....then press the tab key to add the separator (eg :) in hexchat (not sure about xchat)
<MichaelK> hat's a good program I can use for NetRunner 14 to download mp3's from youtube?
<k1l> MichaelK: see netrunners support. thanks
<MichaelK> I tried searching for a NetRunner chan and there's isn't any
<MichaelK> :(
<owen1> a few keys on my new laptop stopped working: five, six, left ctrl, plus, minus and page-up. it's a new laptop. is it something with ubuntu? i don't have the windows anymore to test it. 'xev' doesn't show anything when i type those keys.
<k1l> MichaelK: see their website if there is one irc support channel. but that is not ubuntu support specific :/
<DJones> MichaelK: That doesn't mean its supported here, this channel only supports official releases of ubuntu
<bazhang> !alis | MichaelK
<ubottu> MichaelK: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MichaelK> ok. Sorry I didn't know.. I'm new to all of this
<EriC^^> Curiosity4tech: did you try starting cairo with/without the opengl support to see if it works right?
<Frank_Leach> Hi...I wanted to chat to someone about becoming a sysadmin
<Frank_Leach> can anyone share some experience?
<parmiggiano> owen1: I've never heard of a keyboard issue in linux. if you want to be sure, try the live CD with which you installed ubuntu and see if the keys work again there
<owen1> parmiggiano: good idea. thanks
<EriC^^> owen1: as parmiggiano suggested, or you could try to enter the bios and see if one of they work
<guntbert> !ot | Frank_Leach
<ubottu> Frank_Leach: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<parmiggiano> good night everyone!
<Frank_Leach> Sorry guys...thanks, I will go there to ot
<owen1> EriC^^: he didn't say bios. he said live cd
<EriC^^> owen1: i know, i said or you could try ..
<owen1> EriC^^: (: thanks. i'll try both
<Frank_Leach> how do i jump to #ubuntu offtopic?
<Frank_Leach> #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> /join #channelname
<mosez_> what is the easiest way to install ubuntu server through libvirt on kvm? i can find only graphical guides -.-
<samiam> libvirt using virt-manager
<samiam> but I tend to only use qemu-kvm cmd
<mosez_> hum... currently running a macbook locally, so no virt-manager -.-
<OnkelTem> How to disable KDE affecting my samba server? I see shares I didn't create, my shares created via smb.conf are not in effect. Total crap
<samiam> mosez_, guess you could compile it if there is no binary for mac http://virt-manager.org/
<bekks> OnkelTem: Disable KDE shares then, they arent enabled by default.
<samiam> mosez_, yup here it is https://gist.github.com/holms/8324973
<anonymous_> hello by cool :p
<mosez_> samiam: thx, i will look into that
<samiam> mosez_, using cmd just to start a server is really easy too. Not like you are passing though graphics cards with IOMMU vt-d etc.
<disappeared> newb question, when create a new from cmd line, how come i don’t have access to binaries that root has.  is that cause i need to change the path file manually
<awolf> hey guys
<awolf> i need some help my ubuntu software center wont allow me to install anything the install button is disabled anyone can help out
<awolf> ?
<guntbert> disappeared: sorry, your question doesn't make any sense to me
<samiam> awolf, find your warez like "aptitude search gimp" and then sudo apt-get install -your program-
<disappeared> i didn’t mean path file i meant path env variable
<disappeared> yup that worked
<guntbert> disappeared: can you try and make a complete sentence?
<awolf> #samiam yes I know that method but this is pissing me off i need to fix it
<disappeared> guntbert: Sorry, i basically created a new user and i simply needed to update my $PATH env var to access some binaries.  got it now thanks
<samiam> disappeared, everybody should be able to use binaries that are in /usr/local/bin/
<samiam> at least in Debian you will find that stuff in there is for group "staff" I put my scripts and stuff in there.
<disappeared> samiam: It was a prebuilt image from digital ocean so it had other stuff installed…ruby in particular
<disappeared> not in that path
<guntbert> disappeared: ah - the word "user" was missing :)
<samiam> is it under /opt  ?
<disappeared> i just copied over the path from root onto my new user that did the trick
<Chaser> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<Chaser> Sorry hasty paste. I was planning on asking what should I be doing ? A bit of googling suggests I remove /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<EriC^^> Chaser: try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com*i18n*
<EriC^^> Chaser: and sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com*i18n*
<lyle> If I copy all my files in the "home" directory to another computer with same version of Ubuntu will that move all my programs and such ?  Hopefully not drivers.
<EriC^^> lyle: nope only anything that's in the home dir, and your configs
<lyle> Hey Eric I want to move all my programs and stuff to a laptop I installed Ubuntu on.  How should I go about it?
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Chaser> EriC^^: Thanks, worked !
<lix> Good day. I have a weird issue with dm-crypt using GN/Linux kernel 3.16.0-25: I think my SSD disk ran full and as I use full disc encryption, when entering the passphrase the encrypted partition doesnt mount, I just get the error "FIFO underrun" (the disk has 3 partitions, swap, the grub partition and the full disk). Also trying to mount the disk on another system fails. The only thing which works is booting the system using the "ubuntu rescue" opti
<sl1rpy> why is gedit so unstable on 14.10 when it worked fine under 14.04?
<lyle> is "apt-clone" a program or a terminal command?
<bazhang> !info apt-clone | lyle
<ubottu> lyle: apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.1~ubuntu12 (utopic), package size 12 kB, installed size 90 kB
<awolf> lyle: apt-clone allows you to maintain a uniform library on multiple workstations its a terminal command and a program
<EriC^^> awolf: does it keep the dependencies sane?
<lyle> "sudo apt-get install apt-clone" will install the script?
<bazhang> yes
<lix> w
<EriC^^> lyle: you should check if the dependencies remain in tact
<onla> how to check outgoing traffic for connections to news-bbc.podzone[.]org or 80.248.65.183 http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/powerful-highly-stealthy-linux-trojan-may-have-infected-victims-for-years/
<awolf> EriC^^: you must be careful regarding dependency issues
<EriC^^> awolf: exactly, if it only installs all the packages in the system then the dependencies won't be right
<awolf> I dont know if it would work out but if you install synaptic and try fixing the packages would work. although i wouldnt recommend it
<EriC^^> awolf: i don't know, come to think of it, when you apt-get remove doesn't apt-get just check which dependencies are in the info and remove accordingly? or does it make a list of which packages depend on what when they are installed?
<EriC^^> if you install zenmap and it install nmap, and you use apt-clone which installs nmap and zenmap seperately, if you remove nmap will it also remove zenmap?
<VoidMainFunction> anybody help me out plz? I'm trying to edit my VPN connections on my network tab for ubuntu
<EriC^^> nevermind i think it does
<FlyOnTheWall> I'm using Cinnamon (just reinstalled) and suddenly maximizing uses both screens, any ideas on how to change that?
<VoidMainFunction> now the "save" button is grayed out
<awolf> EriC^^: I think apt-get -f install should fix any problem
<VoidMainFunction> anybody have a answer for my question plz??? All of sudden my "save" box is all grayed out when editing or trying to add a VPN connection
<fergarach> @search name
<unopaste> fergarach: supybot.networks.freenode.sasl.username, supybot.commands.renames, supybot.databases.users.filename, supybot.databases.ignores.filename, and supybot.databases.channels.filename
<lyle> sudo apt-clone clone specify_destination_path_here
<lyle> You guys I hate to admit this.  I don't know how to tell it the destination path.   Can you guys send me a link where I can read about these commands and the "directory tree"?
<EriC^^> awolf: yeah i just tried it and it does remove dependencies, even if they were seperately installed :)
<lyle> Eric is that good or bad?
<awolf> lyle: this defines where you want to save the output of apt-clone
<EriC^^> lyle: that's great
<EriC^^> apt-clone away..
<lyle> I need to learn how to tell it the path.  Sometimes the websites assume you know certain things.
<lyle> the drives are different than the old DOS letters
<jortden> hi, I installed Bumblebee on my T410 and now my res is stuck at 1024x768 . I dont have a xorg.conf apparently so most help topics from Google are pointless.
<EriC^^> lyle: is the usb mounted?
<lyle> I can read it.  from my side panel
<lyle> Made a  backup.... yeah me
<awolf> ok Can anyone help me out again regarding the software center issue i cant install anything from software center the install button is disabled i tried re-installing
<_guest_> awolf, have you tried running sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade. those two commands helped me when i last had software center issues
<awolf> _guest_, that has not worked for me
<_guest_> at least i tried
<awolf> i notice the progress tab appearing up there i dont remember it appeared when i was not installing anything
<VoidMainFunction>  anybody have a answer for my question plz??? All of sudden my "save" box is all grayed out when editing or trying to add/edit a VPN connection
<VoidMainFunction> :(
<awolf> Voidmainfunction you are running ubuntu 14.04?
<Jeremy3D> is there a way to use my laptop as a second monitor with ubuntu ?
<yoin> ola
<yoin> hola
<notrin> anyone know of an mrtg like software that i could click onthe graph at a specific time, and make a note  to correspond with that point?
<yoin> holA
<gp> Anyone have any tips to create an ec2 instance using 14.04 with 1000hz timer?
<yoin> holas
<bekks> gp: am vm cant guarantuee your 1000Hz timer, so thats pretty much pointless.
<gp> trying to setup instance with best possibility of success to run asterisk
<bekks> gp: a vm cant guarantuee realtime services.
<joel__> Has anyone installed Ubuntu to a USB drive to work off of?
<gp> guarantuee and best possibility of success are different though
<bubbasaures> many joel__
<yorwos> hey guyz , does any1 know of any tools for making a ddp image ?
<gp> have seen a few reports of usable results from ec2. just nothing with much of a guide...
<bubbasaures> joel__, full installs and just the iso's both have their limitations.
<samiam> joel__, guess you could just dd a live image to a usb.
<joel__> GREAT!!! I'm trying to do just that without any success. I keep getting GRUB on startup and either have to wait 8 seconds or select the in first choice. Is there a problem with my GRUB install?
<jortden> hi, I installed Bumblebee on my T410 and now my res is stuck at 1024x768 . I dont have a xorg.conf apparently so most help topics from Google are pointless.
<bekks> jortden: So just create a xorg.conf then?
<bubbasaures> joel__, grub has a timed wait at boot, can you tell us what you have actually done from the start?
<jortden> then put what in it? i dont know what to write to use my res
<VoidMainFunction>  anybody have a answer for my question plz??? All of sudden my "save" box is all grayed out when editing or trying to add a VPN connection
<awolf> Night y'all
<sybariten> hi, does (x)ubuntu have  /var/log/messages ?
<sybariten> i need to determine if a micro SD card is visible for the computer, at all... when inserted
<bekks> sybariten: Take a look at "dmesg"
<join> k
<join> hola mellamo carls
<joel__> bubba: I have a laptop with Ubuntu 14.04, I created a USB "startup disk" that I boot to, then I selected the 2nd USB drive to install to.
<sybariten> bekks: via tail -f ?
<frexious> -__-
<bekks> sybariten: No, just type it in, after inserting your sd card.
<sybariten> ok, after
<sybariten> as root?
<bekks> sybariten: works as user, too.
<sybariten> a-ha!  "[ 3227.509840] mmc0: card b2ed removed
<sybariten> [ 3260.298287] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card"
<sybariten> that 110 one is repeated a couple of times
<niranjan> On ubuntu 14.04, my laptop just shuts off automatically sometimes. It did few minutes back as I was working on it. Tried checking the logs, is there anything particular I should look for
<Bashing-om> niranjan: Overheating ? Cleaned and blown the air ducts out lately ?
<niranjan> Tried that few days back. That might be problem as it seems to be warm.
<niranjan> It turns on the fan for no apparent reason. I'll try cleaning it again
<Bashing-om> !lm-sensors | niranjan Maybe:
<ubottu> niranjan Maybe:: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<niranjan> Bashing-om: Thank you. Installing it now.
<neuiwrghnb> .
<neuiwrghnb> Question: Does anyone have a source for running a more recent OpenLDAP than 2.4.28 on 12.04 LTS ?
<niranjan> Bashing-om: No service module-init-tools on 14.04
<niranjan> Do you know alternative?
<niranjan> Step 4 in the guide
<Bashing-om> niranjan: Gimme a bit to read the guide, be back soonest .
<Bashing-om> niranjan: What returns from terminal command -> ls -al /etc/modules <- ; see if that file exists .
<mirak_> hello
<mirak_> how to flysh dns cache ?
<mirak_> what is the correct way to add dns ?
<I-am-Groot> Hello
<I-am-Groot> My PC running ubuntu 14.04 has started having this problem
<I-am-Groot> when playing music through headset, the right speaker/channel doesnt play well
<VoidMainFunction> Nolan Heating & Cooling
<Bashing-om> mirak_: In a manually contolled network, one can edit the file " /etc/network/interfaces " and add the 'nameservers' .
<I-am-Groot> its more like its lower than the right speaker/channel
<VoidMainFunction>   anybody have a answer for my question plz??? All of sudden my "save" box is all grayed out when editing or trying to add/edit a VPN connection
<I-am-Groot> this doesnt happen with my onboard speaker
<VoidMainFunction> I also can't connect to any saved vpns
<VoidMainFunction> ;[
<Tigerken> Have you checked the balance of that audio output?
<mirak_> Bashing-om, but can i have a automatic network and just manual dns ?
<samiam> using Debian GNU/Linux wheezy with xfce. Thought I would try Unity on Debian. Where is the Ubuntu source code located?
<Bashing-om> mirak_: I think ( I do not run Network Manager ) one can add the nameservers in the GUI for Network Manager . - IF you have Network Manager installed .
<I-am-Groot> Yea i have Tigerken
<mirak_> they blocked the dns of some site in my country
<I-am-Groot> i even tried moving the slide to favor the right speaker/channel but then the sound becomes lower
<mirak_> I have to use other dns servers
<samiam> mirak just install tor and then pipe port 53 into it.
<Bashing-om> mirak_: IF you have Network Managr instlled , change the nameserver in the application ( right click on NM in the task bar ) .
<Bashing-om> installed*
<samiam> mirak_ can find DNSPort in /etc/tor/torrc and change to port 53.  Have your nameserver listen to 127.0.0.1
<mirak_> samiam, ?
<samiam> mirak_, all your DNS stuff will go though tor and cant be encored. I do it since I dont want my isp snooping my dns stuff though.
<mirak_> samiam, but you installed tor
<samiam> yeah just apt-get install tor
<mirak_> samiam, i will look into this later
<mirak_> samiam, i just need for one site
<Hilikus> since i updated to 14.10 whenver ubuntu starts the network manager doesn't connect to the network. I see the "auto ethernet" connection and just clicking on it connects and everything is fine, but how can i change it so that it connects to it automatically?
<erry> any command i can use on ubuntu to retrieve the ssl certificate from an imap server that uses starttls?
<martino> !list
<ubottu> martino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lickalott> Hilikus, if no one else answers (smarter than me) i would make a script and throw it in /etc/rc2.d or /etc/init.d and make a softlink to rc2.d
<squinty> Hilikus:  only have 14.04 here but there is a tick box for "Automatically connect to this network when available" in the Edit Connections > Ethernet > Wired Connection 1 (highlight applicable name at your end of things) > Edit > General
<erry> ah nvm
<erry> i managed to make my email client do it ^^
<Hilikus> squinty: it's already checked
<Hilikus> this was working fine just before the upgrade
 * lickalott doesn't like upgrades.   Full install for me
<lickalott> last time I tried it my entire system got locked down (LVM fucked up)
<squinty> lickalott:  family channel
 * lickalott washes his own mouth out with soap
<lickalott> are there any bots in here?
<daftykins> lickalott: plenty.
<lickalott> I have a tcl script that ****'s out cuss words
<daftykins> lickalott: would you like to ask an on-topic question now?
<Fuchs> lickalott: they don't work terribly well for that (and not in general, in my opinion). If you look for a place to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic would be better :)
 * HaroElite is back, work, gone 1m23s 
<lickalott> i just came to help.
<daftykins> lickalott: then keep quiet until a question is asked
<lickalott> whats your deal?  I answered a question and was just responding to someone else's complaint.
<rypervenche> lickalott: Don't take it personally. It just helps keep unneeded spam from the channel. We get a lot of people text in the channel.
<Arkadas> ~
<lickalott> ok.  I didn't mean to cause any rift.  I just came in to see if i could assist.  Thanks rypervenche.  and I'll watch my mouth from here on out.
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> anyone know good linux sites?
<k1l_> ablest1980: is this ubuntu support related? we have #ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat
<ablest1980> ok
<pero> can i install latest amd catalyst drivers on 14.04? i am getting conflict errors
<OerHeks> pero, depends what ATI card you have, or hybrid ati
<pero> radeon hd8750m
<pero> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9448380/
<lyle> I can't change directories
<lyle> lyle@lyle-Z97X-UD3H:/media/lyle$ ls
<lyle> Seagate Backup Plus Drive
<lyle> lyle@lyle-Z97X-UD3H:/media/lyle$ ls -b
<lyle> Seagate\ Backup\ Plus\ Drive
<lyle> lyle@lyle-Z97X-UD3H:/media/lyle$
<lyle> I cant get down another lever
<lyle> leve
<lyle> level
<huttan> lyle: cd .. ?
<lyle> lyle@lyle-Z97X-UD3H:/media$ cd..
<lyle> cd..: command not found
<huttan> lyle: cd ..
<k1l_> either do "cd .." or start with a fullpath"cd /from/root/to/that/folder"
<VoidMainFunction>   anybody have a answer for my question plz??? All of sudden my "save" box is all grayed out when editing or trying to add/edit a VPN connection
<k1l_> lyle: details matter. linux watches for case sensitivity  and spaces. so be very aware to not be to fast on that
<lyle> lyle@lyle-Z97X-UD3H:/media$ tree -d
<lyle> .
<lyle> ├── guest-cJhFFg [error opening dir]
<lyle> └── lyle
<lyle>     └── Seagate Backup Plus Drive
<daftykins> !paste | lyle
<ubottu> lyle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lyle> sorry  will do
<rypervenche> lyle: Either you're not typing it correctly or there may be a problem with the file system. Try using tab auto-complete. "cd Seag" and then it tab to let it auto complete. Then press enter.
<huttan> lyle: why do u try to add these fancy flags when u dont even know what cd does ?? Get back to the basics bro :)
<pero> i am trying to run an apt-get remove operation but keep getting asked to solve an unrelated unmet dependency issue - how can i move on with my life?
<honey> hi
<honey> hmmm
<EriC^^> !paste | pero
<ubottu> pero: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pero> eric___, are you asking me to paste my issue?
<EriC^^> yes
<pero> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9448556/
<EriC^^> pero: did you try sudo apt-get -f install?
<pero> EriC^^, yes, but i need to get rid of wine to install those packages in the first place
<pero> they are not installed
<EriC^^> pero: what does sudo apt-get install fglrx output?
<pero> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9448612/
<fopen> Boa noite :3
#ubuntu 2014-12-10
<pero> EriC^^, im basically trying to install amd's prop drivers but i have a conflict with wine
<fun> hi folks
<pero> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9448380/
<fun> if I set folder permission to 0755 any local user can write to the folder?
<RickX> is paid support available for individuals
<Laire> Hello, after a restart today i cant connect to my ubuntu home server. ifconfig shows me p2p1 as Ethernet connection but only a inet6 adress but no inet4 adress, my router doesnt support ip6
<tman1375> hey guys...brand new to ubuntu or Linux for that matter...part of my CTS 285 course...seem to like it though but soooooo much to learn
<Laire> connection over ssh or amb are not possible
<Laire> amb = smb
<honey> hmm.. what
<k1l_> RickX: canonical offers that, iirc.
<RickX> k1l_: cann you point me to some place to read/order?
<Bashing-om> tman1375: " soooooo much to learn "; No step for a stepper . Millions are using linux, can not be that tough . Just a learning curve is all .
<rypervenche> fun: Nope, they can read from it though.
<honey> no it is tough when you cant the shit you need.
<rypervenche> fun: Only the owner of said folder can write to it.
<fun> ty
<k1l_> RickX: http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<antonieta> Buenas noches. ¿Hay alguien aquí que sepa español y pueda ayudarme a instalar un programa?
<k1l_> !es | antonieta
<ubottu> antonieta: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rypervenche> tman1375: Welcome to Linux :)
<antonieta> ¡Gracias!
<RickX> k1l_: thanks, I have a contact form into them.
<honey> maybe i should join spanish ubuntu?
<honey> that might help,
<antonieta> Como que sí, honey.
<honey> no i dont como anywhere.
<antonieta> No comprendo.
<EriC^^> pero: have you solved your issue yet?
<k1l_> honey: please stop spoiling the supportchannel.
<honey> spoiling? i thought this was english speaking.
<honey> if i could type out my issue again i would.
<honey> but last night no one seemed to respond.
<k1l_> !guidelines > honey
<ubottu> honey, please see my private message
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know, when I am googling, if the multi touch for the tablet screen has another name from the multi touch of the trackpad? I have both devices on my laptop and while the trackpad multitouch seems great and tablet is very difficult to deal with.
<Pinkamena_D> it will only scroll if I press very hard and I think that this should be adjustable somewhere
<honey> im sorry k1l_ did you read my issue last night?
<dangerranger11b> I am using ubuntu on my hp pavilion G6 when I close my lid& open the computer turns on but not the screen. I have searched on-line but have yet to find a solution I have messed with the display options and power manager but no fixie. Also important to note I am new to linux and haven't quite got down the terminal
<k1l_> honey: if you have a technical ubuntu support question ask it
<EriC^^> dangerranger11b: type lshw -C video | grep driver
<honey> i did in depth last night.
<EriC^^> honey: everybody should scroll back then, doh
 * EriC^^ is scrolling back
 * EriC^^ was lying
<honey> ok.. good.. grab the pastebins too. jk.
<k1l_> honey: last time now: dont spoil this channel. that is unfair for users who really seek help. either you ask your support question or you leave now. thanks
<honey> ok.. fix my ubuntu why it wont get 5.1 digital surround sound.
<k1l_> !attitude > honey
<ubottu> honey, please see my private message
<honey> and please calm your tone with me.. i am trying.
<dangerranger11b> I get configuration: driver=radeon latency=0 what next
<lyle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9448746/plain/
<lyle> maybe I should try again in html
<lesmo> Anybody know how I would go about setting up my Outlook.com/Hotmail/Live email account so I can get email, contacts and calendar in Evolution? I've tried using MAPI extension, but it asks for a Domain and won't let me leave it blank.
<basketballlll> hey i have a samsung galaxy tab 4 10.1 how can i root using terminal
<k1l_> basketballlll: that depends on the method working for your tablet. best is to see the android community for howtos for that specific tablet.
<basketballlll> k1l_:  i want to use terminal
<lyle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9448792/
<lyle> I must be typing command wrong
<rypervenche> lyle: Type "cd /media/lyle/Sea" then press tab
<rypervenche> lyle: Then press enter after that
<basketballlll> k1l_:  are there generic commands to use
<k1l_> basketballlll: no. like i said that depends on the exact hardware. so best is to see the android community like on xda-developers or the android channels on freenode.
<lyle> That did it dont know how will ever get this right..... "sudo apt-clone clone specify_destination_path_here"
<rypervenche> lyle: What are you trying to accomplish?
<lyle> move my programs to a laptop
<lyle> wish there was a graphical way
<lyle> I could have reinstalled them by now.   I guess I learned something though
<rypervenche> lyle: There is an easier way to do this. You can take a list of all installed packages from your computer and then install that same list of packages to the laptop.
<lyle> That might be easier.   I have downloaded a ton of programs though
<lyle> gigs of stuff
<rypervenche> lyle: If they have all been installed from the repos, it would be best to get them that way. Someone in here can get you the exact command, I don't remember it off hand. I believe it's a dpkg command with --get-selection or something.
<daftykins> possibly "dpkg --get-selections > file.txt"
<Bashing-om> lyle: From old install >>dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , From New install >> sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages , sudo apt-get -y update , sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade .
<lyle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9448923/
<DocPlatypus> ok... I just had to reboot because my filesystem was suddenly mounted read-only due to an error. now that I am back up and running again, my USB drives do not automatically mount
<DocPlatypus> Gnome Classic on 12.04 if it matters
<lyle> that a lot of downloading
<UTL> Hey there again. I've worked around the SD card problem (but haven't fixed the errors). Now I have another question: I want to be able to see my SD card partitioned with the ext4 filesystem under Windows 7. I'm going to try to boot Ubuntu Touch from it.
<nully> UTL: That is a windows7 question. (As in be able to see ext4 in windows, which by default i am told it does not support)
<awatt> hi
<UTL> The question is: How do I do it? Is there another file manager I can use? The ones I've found are either too old or read-only. Believe me, this is for the benefit of Ubuntu Touch, so despite the fact that I might be asking a "Windows question", I'd still like some recommendations from anybody here.
<awatt> i have problem with my bluetooth, its a phone bluetoot and laptop bluetooth . it connects but disconnetsafte few secounds
<UTL> Remember: I still have problems writing to my SD card under Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> UTL, maybe this page is any help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html
<UTL> Hey! Didn't run across that before! I'll take a look...
<awatt> utl , use ntfs-3g file system
<awatt> next time lol
<mirak_> I had to remove many package
<mirak_> how can i put back as much package automatically as I can ?
<UTL> Well... it's interesting, but does Ext2Fsd write to ext4?
<DocPlatypus> the Windows drivers all only support ext2 only
<mirak_> like if i removed xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<DocPlatypus> err threw an extra only in there
<mirak_> how is it supposed to be reinstalled automaticcaly ?
<DocPlatypus> they might do ext3 if fsck'd but they will not journal
<mirak_> please
<EriC^^> mirak_: cat listofpackages | xargs sudo apt-get install
<mirak_> EriC^^, this is not what I mean
<UTL> Ack! That won't help! Thanks anyway, though.
<EriC^^> listofpackages is a file with the list of the packages
<mirak_> the radeon driver is installed by default I think when you install ubuntu, even with debootstrap
<mirak_> after installing ubuntu-desktop at least
<awatt> i have problem with my bluetooth, its a phone bluetoot and laptop bluetooth . it connects but disconnects after few seconds
<EriC^^> mirak_: ok..
<mirak_> I think that have something to do with package manually removed
<mirak_> or manually installed
<alexw> I'm trying to run "find /path/to/cache -type f -exec rm {}\; " as sudo
<alexw> should I create an executable script and add it into sudoers :S
<dangerranger11b> I asked a little while ago but never really got an answerer. when I shut and open my lid the computer turns on but the screen wont. new to linux and not really very good yet at the terminal
<EriC^^> alexw: what are you trying to achieve?
<dangerranger11b> it is a pavilion g6
<alexw> Running that command as root
<alexw> Nginx is a pain in the ass (I can't change the folder permissions)
<alexw> So I need to run the command as root so it can remove the files (which the user doesn't own)
<alexw> Sudoers doesn't allow for all for this user
<alexw> So my idea was - if it create a script i can add it into the sudoers
<EriC^^> alexw: just add sudo before rm, -exec sudo rm
<NegativeFlare> !enter | alexw
<NegativeFlare> bah
<rypervenche> alexw: Why not just run it as the root user?
<alexw> It's coming from a deploy script which runs as the deploy user
<alexw> the folder has www-data (owner) root (group)
<alexw> so the deploy user can't remove the files
<rypervenche> Ok, then what EriC^^ said would work.
<alexw> Mhmm but sudo won't work because sudoers is limited to specific functions for the deploy user
<alexw> I.e. not as ALL
<EriC^^> alexw: does cache only contain files?
<EriC^^> alexw: nevermind, sudo find propagates to the exec
<MrSavage> i broke my ubuntu
<NegativeFlare> MrSavage: Explain?
<MrSavage> when i login nothing loads. The taskbar doesn't show, the tray doesn't show
<MrSavage> i think i messed up my packages
<EriC^^> alexw: add the find function to the sudoers, as find /path/to/cache ..
<lyle> Last question   why? PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/media/lyle/apt-clone-state-lyle
<MrSavage> the tray shows for the gui login, but disappears
<fun> folks I an restarting service and I get http://pastebin.com/FQTJTuJ8
<fun> bizzare
<fun> works with sudo
<EriC^^> alexw: i guess it's still a vulnerability as somebody could add whatever path he wanted and execute whatever though
<MrSavage> NegativeFlare: what do i do
<NegativeFlare> MrSavage: I'm really not sure what's going on with it.
<NegativeFlare> It seems like you've broken the session
<MrSavage> Anyone know how to repair your packages?'
<Ben64> fun: well yeah, you need sudo to make changes to the system
<MrSavage> my ubuntu software manager froze when it was repairing and i restarted. Now my taskbar is gone, same with tray
<MrSavage> i only see a mouse and wallpaper
<MrSavage> I'm working through the tty terminals atm
<NegativeFlare> MrSavage: Have you checked the logs?
<MrSavage> NegativeFlare: what logs? where is it
<NegativeFlare> MrSavage: the ones in /var/log?
<NegativeFlare> MrSavage: for example, the Xorg.0.log file
<cleaner_evil> aqui quien habla español nadie?
<dangerranger11b> I asked a little while ago but never really got an answerer. when I shut and open my lid the computer turns on but the screen wont. new to linux and not really very good yet at the terminal
<MrSavage> my ubuntu software manager froze when it was repairing and i restarted. Now my taskbar is gone, same with tray
<awatt> hi
<MrSavage> yeah it's still broken
<MrSavage> not sure what to do
<claudio> Boa noite
<claudio> Alguem usa o git que poderia me tirar uma duvida?
<joescript> hello
<daftykins> !br | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<joescript> has anyone ran into citrix issue b4? is it ubuntu or the browser that make it crash
<joescript> ???
<joescript> yo
<Deihmos> installed ubuntu on a usb drive. so far so good
<Deihmos> someitmes it locks up though
<xdexter> Hello, ,It is possible to add a shortcut to a particular folder in the sidebar of ubuntu 14.10?
<astropirate> Hello friends
<astropirate> How can I make a test SSH connection. I don't want an actual session... I just want to make sure that my keys work and there are no issues with known_hosts etc
<orlock> dont type in your password?
<orlock> why not just make a real connection
<astropirate> then its just a fail :|
<astropirate> i want to check if the credentials are correct
<orlock> key erros should occur before you are prompted for a password
<quidnunc> astropirate: Why do you want to do that?
<astropirate> I'll explain my situation
<orlock> astropirate: then just logout straight away?
<orlock> you dont want somebody to see you trying
<astropirate> We are doing some server deploys using Chef. Currently we have a script that makes an SSH connection and runs the chef client on the remote server
<astropirate> very recently i ran into an issue where the host server's keys had changed by someone else on the team so our script failed
<astropirate> I would like to make sure things like that are all working before continuing
<quidnunc> astropirate: So the reason you don't want a session is because you want to script the connections?
<orlock> astropirate: then just have ssh run a remote command like "uname -a" or ls or something
<astropirate> it failed because the known_host record of the server pub key was different
<astropirate> quidnunc, yes
<quidnunc> astropirate: If so, then run a command like orlock said
<astropirate> orlock, that's not a bad idea
<orlock> astropirate: i used to have a pile of scripts for running PS and uname and rpm -qa, etc via ssh and dumping the results centally
<astropirate> I was just wondering if SSH client had some flag or something that did what I wanted
<orlock> astropirate: there are those too
<marcelino> .close
<astropirate> Thanks friends
<server_> hi
<Chaser> Hello, is it possible to install teamviewer 10 on ubuntu 14.10 ? I tried i386 and the multi arch and both fail to install stating unmet dependencies. The dependencies according to apt are not installable. Eg: "teamviewer : Depends: lib32asound2 but it is not installable
<exarco> Does anyone here have any experience with libssl and libcrypto disappearing?
<exarco> Like, not even showing up
<NegativeFlare> Chaser: You're going to have to wait on Teamviewer's packaging team to fix that
<kadercavdar> Fuck you vote for me, I swear to add this account to access my facebook http://strawpoll.me/3100584
<kadercavdar> https://www.facebook.com/kader.cavdar.5?fref=ts
<NegativeFlare> Ok then
<ChogyDan> Chaser: are you 32bit or 64?
<InFlames> this might not be an ubuntu-specific question, but say i format my drive and want to setup the same development environment as i previously had (git, sublime text, etc) what is a good means to automate this process? (bash scripting, puppet, other?)
<linuxmint> Hello, is there a channel on how to setup NFS?
<ChogyDan> InFlames: I've been using bash scripting, but I don't know about other options like puppet
<InFlames> Choggy, I suppose bash isn't too bad, it's how i'd do it manually after all
<InFlames> ChogyDan, any suggestions on a good means to TEST it? box?
<InFlames> virtualbox*
<rhllor> hey there! anybody run ubuntu on mac?
<InFlames> rhllor, i have before, not a big fan
<ChogyDan> InFlames: no, I dunno.  I just add to the bash script when I find something missing.  Nothing official that I do
<InFlames> i figure i can test in a vm and be sure it's working correctly
<rhllor> well, at the moment I have a Macbook 3,1. Just a macbook, not macbook pro. The ubuntu page says I can only run upto 10.10 which really sucks. On the other hand, I'm running windows on bootcamp, so I've considered running like 12.04 or something via Wubi. What are your thoughts?
<rhllor> I had an Asus Eee PC before that ran 12.04, and I really miss Ubuntu
<ChogyDan> why can't bootcamp run ubuntu?
<rhllor> isn't bootcamp just for windows?
<ChogyDan> rhllor: dunno
<ChogyDan> Chaser: there is a fix for teamviewer listed in the documentation, if you are still there
<rhllor> I'm pretty sure it is.
<rhllor> you know what, never mind
<comand> ho to all
<muf4D4rk> hi
<comand> how are you?
<bencc> how can I check the file descriptor limit of a user?
<guinslym> How to change the language (locale) for the ubuntu terminal? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27387199/how-to-change-the-language-locale-for-the-ubuntu-terminal
<p0rkbelly> having trouble installing 14.10 alongside Win Boot Mgr. When I do "install alongside" it's automatically selecting sdb as a disk, I want to install it on a different partition on sda
<p0rkbelly> not getting a choice...
<kadercavdar> Fuck you vote for me, I swear to add this account to access my facebook http://strawpoll.me/3100584
<kadercavdar> https://www.facebook.com/kader.cavdar.5?fref=ts
<madden-s> whats up ppl
<muf4D4rk> sup
<madden-s> chilling
<muf4D4rk> yee
<madden-s> where are you from muf
<muf4D4rk> FL
<madden-s> cool
<muf4D4rk> u?
<madden-s> i use to live there
<madden-s> ohio
<madden-s> for now
<muf4D4rk> nice
<muf4D4rk> cool winter
<madden-s> very cod winter
<madden-s> cold
<muf4D4rk> cold :D
<muf4D4rk> u using ubuntu ?
<madden-s> yeah
<muf4D4rk> im back box
<madden-s> what part of fl are you
<madden-s> i lived at vero beach
<muf4D4rk> im kissimi
<madden-s> and Merritt island
<madden-s> cool
<madden-s> you was like hr north of me
<madden-s> when i live there
<muf4D4rk> pretty nice here
<muf4D4rk> i was in  MA
<madden-s> boston??
<muf4D4rk> ye
<madden-s> are you using ubuntu
<muf4D4rk> im using backbox pentesting distribution
<muf4D4rk> i finish config everything
<madden-s> thats cool
<madden-s> i am thinking about setting up a irc server
<madden-s> not sure
<muf4D4rk> im thinkint to configure domain  but im not sure yet
<madden-s> how old are you
<muf4D4rk> im 23
<muf4D4rk> u ?
<madden-s> cool
<madden-s> 35
<muf4D4rk> good
<cfhowlett> guys ... ubuntu support please.  or go to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM
<muf4D4rk> im no fan of irq
<cfhowlett> thank you.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madden-s> sorry
<muf4D4rk> ok
<muf4D4rk>  im going to offtopic
<muf4D4rk> thx
<vastkahuna> How can I check my hard drive health in ubuntu?
<holstein> i use gsmartcontrol, vastkahuna
<holstein> it actually still looks a lot like this, http://linuxhub.net/2010/09/scan-your-hard-disk-with-gsmartcontrol-on-ubuntu-10-10/ and i want to do that from a live iso, not the running installation
<vastkahuna> So is that a command I input in the terminal or a program I need to download?
<p0rkbelly> trying to dual boot 14.10 with Windows. When I go to select the partition to install (not using the automatic tool). I create two partitions and mount one as root. I don't see the ability to create a swap partition though?
<p0rkbelly> will ubuntu know that one partition is for swap automagically
<holstein> vastkahuna: i would boot a live iso, and install that tool, and use it
<vastkahuna> OK thanks
<holstein> p0rkbelly: if not, you can "fix" that easily later
<cfhowlett> !swap | p0rkbelly,
<ubottu> p0rkbelly,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<p0rkbelly> I figured it out. Duh. Had one partition ext4 formatted not swap
<cfhowlett> p0rkbelly, that there is some detective work, Lou!
<daniel_> hey there
<pantato> I'm having an issue where I'm running a game in linux, and I am getting 400+ FPS, but it's really choppy, like I'm getting 20-30 fps. I did some searching and some people reported the same issue but they were using KDE, and I'm using Cinnamon. I installed and launched fluxbox to narrow the issue and the game runs fine if X launches into fluxbox.
<pantato> whoa my message got cut off
<pantato> Ok, so, the issue is, my game is choppy when I run it using cinnamon (even though it's reporting >100 fps).
<pantato> When I run fluxbox it runs fine
<cfhowlett> pantato, solution:  cinnamon = NO, fluxbox = YES            =  problem solved
<pantato> you guys must have had a giant influx of annoying questions in recent years. I apologize, I will do some more searching...
<cfhowlett> pantato, thought you were after getting the game up and running.  if your focus is on why cinnamon chokes, you might want to run top, htop and/or check logs as a starting step
<holstein> pantato: question.. is it the *same* base version? always 14.04? or, better yet, is it the same installation?
<pantato> I'm sorry. I'm not following. I just downloaded/installed the latest Linux Mint with Cinnamon. It is 14.04 ubuntu. Same machine. Different window manager produces a different issue.
<cfhowlett> pantato, sorry but you need to ask !mint for mint support.  not an ubuntu issue.
<pantato> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pantato> oooh
<pantato> ok. I thought freenode had everything. Everything is all spread out now :P
<holstein> pantato: yeah, you can try a live iso though.. stock ubuntu/xubntu/lubuntu/etc
<pantato> thank you
<holstein> could be something about the "mint" sources breaking something..
<pantato> it's not mint, the issue is with cinnamon
<holstein> pantato: sure, and that is supplied by the mint sources there..
<holstein> pantato: i mean, im not blaming mint, for sure. just saying, thats something to try and isolate
<SpeedyBozar> first i thought it was just crazy shit for fun... but when i carefully watch obama, he definitely is gay
<cfhowlett> !ops | SpeedyBozar
<ubottu> SpeedyBozar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SpeedyBozar> i dont know what it means
<MrDragon04> I love CANDY!
<cfhowlett> MrDragon04, nothing to do with this channel = #ubuntu support discussion
<Sachiru> Wait, what?
<Sachiru> So a one-liner that is not explicitly related to Ubuntu and is easy to ignore is now a warn-able offense?
<Sachiru> So what if his love for candy is not related to Ubuntu, it's not as if he's spamming it.
<linuxmint> Hello, can I download Ubuntu server onto a HDD and partition the HDD to maximise space. That is, just have the server on how ever many GB of space the OS needs, the allocate the rest to storage?
<orlock> linuxmint: there is an advanced partitioning option in the installer that will let you do what you need
<linuxmint> Just wondering what happens for space needed for the Ubuntu server OS for the occassional update which needs space, if space runs out.
<orlock> linuxmint: You partition it to have the space you will need.. there may be guesswork.
<holstein> seperate partitions doenst make the data any "safer", or less likely to get lost
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, an "out of available space" may result in inability to log in ...
<gentry1> linuxmint, you can always resize partitions later. i actually just did this when i ran out of space on my windows partition
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, but regular cleaning and maintenance avoids such issues: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove        come to mind.  also purging obsolete kernels ...
<orlock> kernels and the /boot/ partition is always the biggie for me
<symbiosis> I just updated from 14.04 LTS to 14.10 and X will not run normally any longer.  If I run it in failsafe graphics mode, things are OK.  My assumption is that there is some headache with the Nvidia drivers and the upgrade (things were fine in 14.04).  Thoughts?
<gentry1> linuxmint, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=moving-space-between-partitions
<gentry1> great idea cfhowlett , orlock . never ran out of space on my linux so far, but will keep that in mind!
<holstein> symbiosis: i would try removing and reinstalling.. and i might also look and make sure im running the kernel i expect to be running
<cfhowlett> gentry1, I actually jammed myself by backing up my HDD when I hit 50%.  since 50 % + 50 % = 100 % ...
<linuxmint> OK, thanks. Installer sounds good for now to partition. I'll have a look how much space Ubuntu server needs. Nothing else will be downloaded except NFS.
<gentry1> cfhowlett, you back up to the same hd? I am confused
<symbiosis> holstein: Thanks...I tried just re-installing and the nvidia-installer application complained that it could not find cc (/usr/bin/cc) though it is right there and works just fine.  I will try to find out how to uninstall these drivers.  I can't apt-get purge blah as the Nvidia binaries do not show up in the package list.
<holstein> symbiosis: i would try the one in the repos that you wont need any of that for
<cfhowlett> gentry1, I was preparing to install a /swap after initial install and needed to create a backup ... long story short = no go.  and still no swap today.
<symbiosis> holstein: That is the odd thing, with the 750Ti, I see no additional drivers when I run the "Additional Drivers" tool.  It claims to see no proprietary drivers and claims to have no options for me.  Do I need to install a new PPA or something maybe?
<gentry1> cfhowlett, :)
<holstein> symbiosis: it may be, the driver dont support your hardware
<holstein> symbiosis: for me, when i have hardware like that, that can be "problematic", that im not promised linux support for by the manufacuter, i *always* try a live iso before installing.. this means i cant/dont upgrade
<symbiosis> holstein: Fair enough...I may have been naive thinking that an Nvidia 750Ti would not be that "exotic" ... such is life...the adventure continues.  Thanks.
<holstein> symbiosis: good luck
<ocsjwolf> Hello everybody
<gshmu> I'm installed ubuntu 14.10, can't install openjdk 7 with software center?
<gshmu> and can't install pidgin...  error:  openjdk-7-jdk: Depends: openjdk-7-jre (= 7u60-2.5.0-2ubuntu1) but 7u60-2.5.0-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<p0rkbelly> installed nvidia drivers two ways (through apt-get) and through a manual install. Each time, once I reboot there is no Unity in 14.10. Just a blank desktop. I'm finding articles from 3+ years ago on Google about kernel headers not set. But that is 3+ years ago....
<gshmu> http://collabedit.com/xsqda
<linuxmint> Hello, so Ubuntu 14.04 server is installing and is at Partition disks. I would like to partition so the Ubuntu server OS has a little space, and the rest can be used for backup storage. Which option do I select?
<linuxmint> Guided - resize SCSI4 (0,0,0), partition #2 (sda0 and use freed space or?
<gioans> #ubuntu
<gioans> hello
<gioans> asdasd
<darkSpeaker> Hello
<darkSpeaker> a;sdlfja;lsdjf;weiaf
<Jim__> Hello. Botched perl install and now I cannot figure this out, any suggestions? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zgmwqWC3
<gioans> hello
<gioans> Jim_: hello
<gioans> darkSpeaker: hello
<Jim__> hi
<gioans> what is your name ?
<EuaD> anyone use ufw? i have a wan facing server running various services. is it better to use ufw default reject or ufw default deny?
<c107> How does one give a WPA/WPA2 PSK wireless network password to iwconfig in Ubuntu?
<EuaD> c107, man iwconfig says it would be sudo iwconfig wlan0 key passwordhere
<EuaD> c107, obviously change your interface from wlan0 to whatever your wifi interface it
<EuaD> *is
<c107> Thanks, EuaD!
<rypervenche> EuaD: It depends on what you want.
<rypervenche> EuaD: If you are more worried about attacks, I'd go with default drop.
<rypervenche> EuaD: If it is not Internet-facing, then I'd go with reject.
<EuaD> rypervenche, i don't have drop. ufw has reject or deny
<rypervenche> EuaD: deny is it
<ear1> new join; going offline
<EuaD> rypervenche, although there's also limit
<rypervenche> EuaD: You mean for rate-limiting?
<EuaD> rypervenche, i assume so, for those pesky ssh bruteforce
<rypervenche> EuaD: Yeah, I rate-limit my SSH port, I thought you were still talking about the default rule.
<cope-> just use a key instead of password
<EuaD> cope-, i am
<cope-> i've had denyhosts so large the ksoftirqd was at 100% on my linux firewall
<cope-> it is an older firewall mind you
<rypervenche> I only allow keys on all of my machines, so rate-limiting isn't really a problem, but I do still rate-limit the port.
<EuaD> rypervenche, since my ssh is a non standard port i am not sure how to use ufw to rate limit since ufw limit ssh would only rate limit port 22
<rypervenche> EuaD: You would just specify TCP traffic to your non-standard port. "ssh" just means port 22.
<EuaD> rypervenche, that's my point, can I just ufw limit portnumber?
<rypervenche> EuaD: It uses /etc/services to map the port to a name (ssh in this case).
<rypervenche> Yes, you can. Let me look up the syntax.
<EuaD> rypervenche, yeah, i'm reading the man now.
<rypervenche> Good stuff. I'll let you take it from here then.
<EuaD> rypervenche, well i still don't really understand. so i won't be using ufw limit ssh because i can't since i use a non-std port right?>
<Darknet> So i was in here the other day asking for suggestions from people here for a control panel that manages your server in an easy way, kinda like cpanel. What is your preferences here?
<Darknet> i am not geek enough to create subdomains, emails, mailboxes.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<FuuqUmiist> hey
<lotuspsychje> Darknet: you still searching for cnpanel alternative?
<lotuspsychje> cpanel
<Darknet> yes
<Darknet> i tried your link yesterday, and i would say most of the suggestions are not valid anymore. the only viable option on that page was webmin
<lotuspsychje> Darknet: maybe the #cpanel guys might know something else
<Darknet> lol i will not go ask there
<Darknet> its like asking a ford dealership stuff about chevrolets...
<lotuspsychje> !webmin | Darknet
<ubottu> Darknet: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<lotuspsychje> back from start then :p
<Darknet> ok, so you gave me another reason not  to use it
<lotuspsychje> Darknet: how about the #ubuntu-server guys, they might know something more easy to use?
<rypervenche> EuaD: It's very easy to do. It's just "ufw limit 22/tcp"
<lotuspsychje> Darknet: is it to use on derver or desktop?
<rypervenche> EuaD: Change 22 to your port.
<Darknet> on server
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> talk to them maybe
<lotuspsychje> Darknet: and re-ask your question here once in a while
<rypervenche> EuaD: But I would do it a bit differently. You only want to limit inbount and only new connections.
<EuaD> test
<Darknet> ok
<EuaD> rypervenche, oh. does ufw limit 7926/tcp limit incoming and outgoing?
<rypervenche> EuaD: Looking over the man page I think it should be fine actually.
<EuaD> actually, i think i'm good with this. i've spent way too much time on it
<EuaD> :)  thanks
<rypervenche> EuaD: The real way to check would simlpy be to check the iptables rules that it creates.
<EuaD> rypervenche, i get that but it's way over my head. here's the output of iptables --list https://clbin.com/cnmtH
<lotuspsychje> Darknet: a 2014 thread here: http://www.gnutomorrow.com/best-free-web-hosting-panel-cpanel-alternative/
<Darknet> o
<Darknet> i will look it up
<Darknet> ty
<Saleem> E: Unable to locate package packagename.deb in ubunt 12.04
<Saleem> i got this message tell me please
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: wich package?
<Saleem> google chrome for ubuntu 12.04
<Saleem> i have all package in ftp link i want to it run from terminal
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: you can download chrome from their website
<EuaD> lotuspsychje, are you aware of any open source cpanels for arch by any chance
<Saleem> i did it but its showing E: Unable to locate package google-chrome
<lotuspsychje> EuaD: that link is for linux, so i presume it works on arch too
<EuaD> is webmin safe to use or is that not really a cpanel equivalent
<lotuspsychje> EuaD: join the arch channel if you want to know more
<lotuspsychje> EuaD: webmin for ubuntu isnt reccomended
<EuaD> lotuspsychje, well, the VestaCP doesn't list arch but it is just a bash script so i suppose i coiuld downlooad it and view it
<Saleem> i have all package in ftp link i want it to run software from ftp  i made
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: download chrome from the official website, or enable sources to download chrome
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: or choose chromium from software centre
<Saleem> as i have download deb format but i want to install using my own repository from ftp link offline
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: how can we support you on a non-official ftp of yours?
<Saleem> just give me a solution of E: Unable to locate package (anypackagename)
<Saleem> i am stuck in that
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: the problem says it all for itself...it cant locate your package
<Saleem> where do i get it from
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: you need to get your package with apt-get or chrome website
<Saleem> i have the package in my repository done but it cannot locate from my own repository list
<lotuspsychje> !repo | Saleem
<ubottu> Saleem: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<EuaD> Saleem, did you add your custom repo to your apt sources list?
<Saleem> how we do it my that might be mistake\
<Saleem> like i have all package in zip format i want it to unzip and install when installing using terminal
<EuaD> Saleem, this may help maybe http://hyperlogos.org/page/custom-Ubuntu-repository-using-apt-move
<Saleem> u got my poiny
<Saleem> do i have to unzip package
<lotuspsychje> this is not a reccomended way of installing packages...
<K`zan> Anyone else loose flash on the new FF update?
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.10.2 (utopic), package size 38960 kB, installed size 91169 kB
<lotuspsychje> kµ
<K`zan> Doesn't mention flash :-(.
<lotuspsychje> version 34?
<Saleem> is there guide for ubuntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Saleem
<ubottu> Saleem: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<K`zan> Yes Version 34.
<lotuspsychje> K
<lotuspsychje> did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Saleem> do we have to unzip package to install package  or no
<K`zan> lotuspychje:  Thanks!
<K`zan> I think so.
<Saleem> after unzip how to make package readable in terminal
<lotuspsychje> K`zan: can you check with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bubbasaures> Saleem, If you download the deb it will install with the software center
<K`zan> lotuspsychje:  Wilco
<Saleem> i dont want it to download  from internet i want to download using terminal offline
<bubbasaures> ah, that I don't know, sorry
<Saleem> does anyone know this solution i input
<K`zan> lotuspsychje: Running now.
<lotuspsychje> K`zan: was it installed?
<K`zan> lotuspsychje: Installing tons of fonts at this point.  Also downloading flashplugin ATM.
<lotuspsychje> K`zan:good, lets hope it fixes
<K`zan> lotuspsychje: :-) Me too, thanks for the help, MUCH appreciated!
<lotuspsychje> K`zan: no prob :p
<K`zan> lotuspsychje:  Taking time to get it, we'll see, report to follow.
<Saleem> i have all deb package in repository in ftp link i want to install software using terminal offline
<rypervenche> Saleem: lotuspsychje already gave you the necessary information for setting up a repo correctly.
<Saleem> its not working in ubuntu12.04
<Saleem> its for different version
<Saleem> i checked it but its support my os
<bullgard4> What is a "rendition of Ubuntu"? http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/snappy: "… Ubuntu is famous for being a welcoming, productive community where people get to pursue the things they are interested in and share the fruits of that with millions of users. We would welcome your ideas and code for this new rendition of Ubuntu!" <- Is this a modified Ubuntu distribution?
<somsip> bullgard4: synonyms:performance, rendering, interpretation, presentation, execution, delivery
<lotuspsychje> !snappy | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<FuuqUmiist> is it true that the word linux is seldom, if ever, used on the Ubuntu website?
<bullgard4> I take it that you throwing me out here.
<lotuspsychje> bullgard4: dont make conclusions
<somsip> FuuqUmiist: your answer is here http://www.ubuntu.com
<K`zan> lotuspsychje: Worked, thank you very, VERY much Sir!  Greatly appreciated!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | K`zan
<ubottu> K`zan: Glad you made it! :-)
<K`zan> :-), doing happy dance to flash video :).
<gifeelko> dfg
<gifeelko> hi
<Saleem> how to unzip package from ftp automatically and install
<Saleem> its for ubuntu 12.04
<somsip> Saleem: it's unual to install from an ftp package. What are you trying to achieve?
<somsip> *unusual
<bazhang> whats the package Saleem
<Saleem> i have all package that is zipped format in ftp link i want to install software using my own software repository i created
<Saleem> i have many but i am doing goog chrome
<bazhang> Saleem, get their repo
<Saleem> yes
<bazhang> it's *not* a zip
<Saleem> its in deb format
<Saleem> i want it to extract and run from terminal when type their require package
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: i explained him already adding his own ftp is not a recommended way of installing
<bazhang> Saleem, you do not extract from a deb
<Saleem> is there script to run package  in terminal  offline that is stored on ftp link
<bazhang> Saleem, thats not the supported method of software installation for ubuntu
<bazhang> Saleem, if you wish to write a script of some sort, you could ask in #bash
<Saleem> we cant install offline  without connection
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: you need to be online, to get a package
<lotuspsychje> Saleem: or at least get the .deb from your internal ftp
<vbgunz> I use Yakuake, anyone here use Yakuake? I'd like to completely zero out all shortcuts to it because I'd like to use and learn Byobu from within it. unfortunately many of Byobu's shortcuts are intercepted by Yakuake which makes learning it difficult. I'm not finding how to backup my current shortcuts in Yakuake, anyone know?
<vbgunz> I'm hoping it's in a file, a simple move will hopefully zero out the shortcuts and I can be safe
<vbgunz> I'm just not finding the "file"
<lotuspsychje> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9-1 (utopic), package size 333 kB, installed size 2014 kB
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: did you check /home with hidden folders for configs maybe?
<somsip> vbgunz: sideways solution - try tmux instead of byobu
<vbgunz> I did a locate yakuake | grep /home and I'm not finding any shortcut files related to yakuake
<vbgunz> somsip: I'd like to stick with Byobu :)
<calrik> hi all, just install ubuntu 14.10 mate I been doing the usual tweaks I have core 2 duo quad (Q8600), 8 gb ram, ATI 6870 but for some reason the os feels sluggish anything I can check to help troubleshoot why this is so?
<somsip> vbgunz: fair enough. You said you wanted to learn byobu so I guessed you might be up for swapping. Wrong guess :)
<vbgunz> it's cool, my understanding is it supports both tmux and screen but honestly, I don't know
<lotuspsychje> calrik: did you check additional drivers, if other grafix drivers show up?
<vbgunz> a server I log into starts byobu by default and I like it so far
<calrik> lotuspsy: yes im using the fglrx-update driver and seems to work fine, I can run games ok
<calrik> its just the everyday use navigating through
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: there is a small #byobu channel if you like :p
<lotuspsychje> calrik: did you try on 14.04?
<calrik> fyi i am also not using any composite windows like compiz or anything like that
<vbgunz> lotuspsychje: thanks, I didn't know this, I'm currently looking for the yakuake "file" that has the shortcuts in it... I'm thinking, it's linux, everythings a file
<calrik> no I didnt want to really downgrade so to speak, I did have issues getting wine to work with my ati graphics card initially
<calrik> I really wanted to use the ubuntu mate 14.10 as Im liking the direction this is heading
<calrik> and thinking mate wouldnt be as resource hungry as unity
<calrik> fyi I have changed the swapiness to 10 as recommended on some sites to improve ui performamce
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: maybe in /usr/share/applications/
<lotuspsychje> calrik: maybe talk to the #mate guys
<calrik> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> calrik: i would suggest 14.04 and work from there
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | calrik this can help alot too
<ubottu> calrik this can help alot too: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<vbgunz> lotuspsychje: I'm thinking you're right... I'm thinking I may have found the file already but the shortcuts are being "cascaded" from another file...
<vbgunz> gonna try an experiment
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: good luck :p
<calrik> I got preload installed also
<lotuspsychje> cool
<calrik> alot of work already gone into setting up 14.10 going back to 14.04 would be a last resort :(
<lotuspsychje> calrik: maybe the #mate guys know any other performance tweaks
<vbgunz> lotuspsychje: yup, I think I got this :)
<lotuspsychje> calrik: you know 14.10 is only for 9 months right
<calrik> yes
<lotuspsychje> calrik: you run an ssd or classical HD?
<calrik> classical sata 2
<lotuspsychje> ok
<calrik> need to invest in an ssd just broke atm :(
<lotuspsychje> calrik: never used mate myself, so i dont know howto wteak its performance
<calrik> all good :)
<calrik> its basically gnome 2
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | calrik cleanup always work nice
<ubottu> calrik cleanup always work nice: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<calrik> hmm firefox seems to feel the slowest, but just thought it wierd since my memory and cpu usage only at 20%, I am thinking my hard drive is the culprit, I dont think its a gui or software issue
<calrik> running bleachbit as su and its securing wiping free disk space Im getting 1-2 second freezes, so suspecting its my hdd playing up :(
<calrik> what is some good tools to test disk bottlenecks/ io latency etc?
<fidel_> calrik: there is iotop - not sure if that is what you are looking for
<calrik> it might be the droid I am looking for :P
<hariom> How to ensure that rsync just send the entire file every time and not the part of the file if remaining part already exist. I want to copy the file every time as I am sure every file is unique
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.10 SoftWare Center Can't install pidgin and openJDK-7
<hariom> How to transfer single small files (size < 100kb) to remote server in fastest possible way?. Every file is unique. Can not send files in bulk but single files may be in parallel
<somsip> hariom: rsync
<somsip> hariom: with parallel for concurrency
<grek> hi i try reinstall grup - here is from terminal http://pastebin.com/wwjFteGv
<grek> here is auto boot repair - both fail http://pastebin.com/X8HC2JNJ
<grek> please help
<grek> grub
<grek> this is x64
<grek> i dont know why it try Installing for i386-pc platform.
<grek> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<grek>  
<gshmu> http://collabedit.com/xsqda
<novagromada> 1
<maum> I ran apache on the server but the web page is blank.
<kreydan> Someone can recommend DWG viewer for Ubuntu?
<SynthAxe> Hey guys
<SynthAxe> Can you suggest any goo d email client i can use on lubuntu that can auto detect my company's exchange account?
<SynthAxe> Anyone?
<cynicallemon> SynthAxe: evolution and/or thunderbird
<gshmu> hate 14.10 Software Center
<cynicallemon> SynthAxe: or a web browser
<SynthAxe> Hmm i got dropped for some reason
<SynthAxe> Anyway
<SynthAxe> I tried thunderbird but it doesnt seem to auto detect the server settings
<grek> anyone ? http://pastebin.com/X8HC2JNJ
<japro> so i'm trying to create a encrypted install of 14.04 on a usb drive from a machine that already has ubuntu installed... the installer won't let me do the encrypted install though since it complains about there being a unencrypted swap partition on the (unrelated) hdd of the laptop
<japro> booting into trial mode and  using swapoff --all didn't let me proceede either
<ang> #Japro , why don't you try Truecrypt instead
<pseudonymous> Can I easily redirect all the output normally visible through dmesg to the same console as my initial boot messages ?
<ang> Can anybody tell me about slim installation in Emacs
<ang> for CommonLisp
<pseudonymous> ang: very much a conversation for the emacs channel
<ang> pseudonymous: thanks
<japro> ok, now i'm confused, if the "An unsafe swap space has been detected"-thing is a general bug or connected to my attempt to install from a machine that already has a swap set up
<japro> is there a way to have the installer entirely ignore a device?
<n3vtelen> when ubuntu 14.04.3 release?
<purvesh> Hi, can some one help me to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 through iso
<somsip> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<somsip> purvesh: 13.10 is no longer supported
<_blk> n3vtelen, 14.04.2 first.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<purvesh> somsip, I want to upgrade to 14.04 but for that first i need to upgrade to 13.10 & I want to use old method via mounting iso
<Harminuriel> Hello! Is anyone following the developement of Ubuntu Touch OS?
<n3vtelen> is ubuntu 12.04.5 stable or ubuntu 14.04.1 does?
<fidel_> Harminuriel: i think there is #ubuntu-touch
<somsip> !touch | Harminuriel
<ubottu> Harminuriel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Harminuriel> Oh! Thanks! :)
<n3vtelen> i meaning security and vulnerability
<casa12> list
<purvesh> somsip, so do you know how to upgrade offline apart from live cd or usb stick option ?
<somsip> !list | casa12
<ubottu> casa12: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> !offline | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<n3vtelen> ubuntu 12.04.5 or 14.04.1?
<fidel_> n3vtelen: for 14.04 - it is 14.04.1
<somsip> purvesh: no idea other than what's on the hint above
<purvesh> somsip, I have all iso of ubuntu
<purvesh> somsip, ok Thanks for reply!
<_blk> n3vtelen, you should go with 14.04 if you're not sure
<uncaose> python
<linocisco> USB connection to android phone Galaxy Note2 sucks
<jacobtapp> Is there a way to have an encrypted drive unlock and mount on startup if it shares the phrase of the system drive?
<cfhowlett> linocisco, airdroid ...
<linocisco> USB connection to android phone Galaxy Note2 sucks. both SD card and phone are not detected well as drives
<cfhowlett> linocisco, AIRDROID
<linocisco> cfhowlett, airdroid using samba or wifi tethering like zapya? s
<cfhowlett> linocisco, android app = wifi connection
<pseudonymous> jacobtapp: good question, do share if you find it outside this IRC channel
<linocisco> cfhowlett, i have no wifi router at home, I just have ubuntu desktop and galaxy Note2 . I want all photos from my phones to copy to ubuntu. With bluetooth, it is one directional. Ubuntu to phone only
<three_wave> Hello  everyont
<alteregoa> whats comming after sdz?
<CatKiller> alteregoa: sdaa
<CatKiller> sdab, sdac.......sdaaa, sdaab, sdaac...
<rrr> how do i check the system is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<EriC^^> rrr: uname -m
<rrr> i686
<k1l> that is 32bit
<SJr> I have some java windows that appear way off screen, how can I move them back to the main screen with Unity Ubuntu 14.04
<_blk> SJr, [ALT]+click/drag them back might work.
<ObrienDave> SJr, there is a setting to make windows appear in the center of your screen. i don't remember where the setting is
<SJr> Thanks
<philip_> for a server which raiding system is the best
<ObrienDave> how many drives?
<philip_> three drives
<philip_> each 300gb
<ikonia> philip_: it's not a black and white "which is best"
<ikonia> philip_: it's all about your needs and hardware
<philip_> and is it possible to backup both OS and file on a drve
<ikonia> you can back up anything you want
<philip_> because i am having a little problem.
<ikonia> philip_: just explain the problem
<_blk> philip_, your questions are indeed a bit fuzzy. For the raid comparison wikipedia might help you decide what you actually want, for the backup, you can get perfect images using dd, but that will require the full (1:1) space of what you're backing up.
<philip_> i have a hp gen8 server running on ubuntu server and a raid was not configured on it the first harddrive is almost getting full and adding another hard disk is an issue
<ikonia> philip_: if you are using a raid controller on a HP DL server you will need to reinstall
<ikonia> the raid configuration needs to be in place before the OS is installed
<philip_> i wasnt there when the installation was done. and afraid of losing data and software running on it
<ikonia> then backup the data you want to another machine - configure the raid device and re-install
<philip_> how will i backup the data to another machine.
<ikonia> however you feel best, copy it off, scp, rsync, tar files, or use backup software, but then you will need a client/server model
<philip_> @ikonia thank you. But pls wat command can i use to check if my current system is running on raid
<ikonia> philip_: it depends, you'd probably be best checking the HP system status to check the hardware raid status
<ikonia> you can normally interface with the ILO to do this
<cart_man> Hey...Ive downloaded the kernel source files and headers for kernel module development but I cant seem to find the basic " #include <sys/mman.h> " ? I cant find it in usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-40 either
<ikonia> cart_man: what do you mean you can't find it ?
<basichash> how can i setup hipporemote for 14.04?
<_blk> cart_man: if you're trying to compile something outside the kernel that needs this file then the headers are enough. To find the file use `locate sys/mman.h` (maybe after a `sudo updatedb`)
<basichash> how can i setup hipporemote for 14.04?
<sadwolf> hi there!
<cart_man> ikanobori, I really cant litterally not find the file SYS file.
<basichash> how can i setup hipporemote for 14.04?
<k1l> basichash: you did look into their website for th ubuntu instructions?
<cart_man> _blk, Yes youre right but I have to use mman.h for mmap(). Ive found it using your isntructions in /usr/local/i386-linux-gnu/sys/mman.h but trying to make the MAKE file use that header will be a pain
<cart_man> why dont they just include mman.h in the kernel headers?
<ikonia> cart_man: there should be nothing in /usr/local
<basichash> yeah, although i need to open up remote desk pref, but my kboard is broken sp i cant search for it in apps
<basichash> k1l: ^
<basichash> ne1?
<k1l> basichash: enable the onscreen keyboard in system settings
<basichash> k1l: i hav, but i cant search apps, it closes when i try
<basichash> k1l: using eleos gui
<basichash> not unity
<k1l>  basichash well, ask the elementary guys how to solve their bug then
<basichash> k1l: is there another way 2 open it?
<basichash> eg term
<ph007> what is the best laptop for linux
<cfhowlett> ph007, no such thing.
<cfhowlett> ph007, completely dependent on your needs, habits, and preferences
<_blk> cart_man, you must have installed that there. As ikonia says, debian packages don't typically install anything there. Mine is in /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/mman.h (64bit, you seem to run 32) and is installed by libc6-dev NOT THE KERNEL. (`apt-file search sys/mman.h`)
<_blk> ph007, any hardware that works well... thinkpads tend to run rather well, or pretty much anything else that's widely used.
<cart_man> _blk, Ok ill seach for that... but usually if kernel headers are installed then everything is usually there... I cant imagen them excluding mmap() from kernel space? Does anybody by the way know anything about PCI drivers and how I can use something other then MMAP to reserve a space of Memory?
<basichash> how i setup  vnc?
<philip_> i check for raid on my current system.i got this Personalities :
<philip_> unused devices: <none>
<basichash> how i setup  vnc?
<cfhowlett> basichash, dude.  don't be lazy.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<ObrienDave> what? we have to read manuals? say it isn't so ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I know, right?
<basichash> cfhowlett: my kboard is broken have 2 use screen kbord 4 all very slow
<_blk> basichash, good thing you don't need the keyboard to read. Can't find the right permutation, MTRF or something
<cfhowlett> basichash, it's a wiki.  print it.  read it.
<ph007> what is the best laptop for linux
<EriC^^> !certified
<EriC^^> !certificates
<ubottu> For more information about Ubuntu Membership Certificates and how to obtain please read http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<cfhowlett> ph007, google = laptop + linux + make up your own mind
<frenzys> ciao
<parmiggiano> ph007: as stated before, choose a laptop you like... just make sure the hardware is supported. and perhaps you prefer a laptop without windows or mac os preinstalled.
<frenzys> list!
<ph007> !certificates
<ubottu> For more information about Ubuntu Membership Certificates and how to obtain please read http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<frenzys> list
<ph007> acer?
<k1l> ph007: no
<cfhowlett> ph007, there is no research that says acer ... or any other brand ... is BEST.  Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuxmint> Hello, I'm installing NFS on Ubuntu as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo. I typed command # mount --bind /home/users /export/users, but received error: mount: special device /home/users does not exist. Will the install still work if I continue on?
<basichash> how can i open remote ddeesktop from term?
<cfhowlett> basichash, read the wiki.  carefully.  it's there.
<Gigga> snappy fedoracore?
<linuxmint> basichash: ssh
<_blk> linuxmint, probably, but if the directory is empty because it can't be mounted it wont be useful (and you might not have permission to write there without the bind mount)
<ph007> i want cheap reliable laptop.. that support linux .. bcoz im  student :)
<cfhowlett> ph007, ask #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux.  NOT HERE.
<_blk> linuxmint, does your /home/users even exist?
<k1l> ph007: see for old thinkpads
<Gigga> chromebook
<Gigga> this channel is full of emies
<linuxmint> _blk: I don't think /home/users exists. I'm following the walkthrough from a fresh Ubuntu server install. I find directory /home/ubuntu, but not /home/users. I would mkdir, but the instruction didn't say to, but did say to mkdir -p /export/users.
<ikonia> Gigga: ?
<Gigga> ikonia:  ?
<_blk> linuxmint, it's generally pretty bad to blindly follow instructions that involve sudo commands without understanding them..
<Gigga> you my fiend?
<cfhowlett> Gigga, ask your #ubuntu support question
<linuxmint> _blk: I'm sudo, so I must have permission? A note says it's important that /export and /export/users have 777 permissions, but I haven't read a step yet to adjust permissions.
<ikonia> Gigga: do you need ubuntu help ?
<Gigga> no butt can i help you?
<ikonia> no thank you
<linuxmint> _blk: I think I understand the commands. Just # apt-get, # mkdir and # mount so far.
<_blk> linuxmint, ask yourself what you want on the NSF drive.. one user directory? all user directories? then read up on mount --bind (`man mount`), for permissions checkout `man chmod`
<basichash> right so 8using vino, how do i find comp name ip to connnect 2?
<ikonia> basichash: try not to use text speak, it makes it easier to work with you
<linuxmint> _blk: thanks. I just need NSF to allow easy transfer of data and backups on a few HDDs for me.
<_blk> linuxmint, and please DO NOT read your emails really fast as root with `rm -rf /`
<basichash> scrn kyboard
<linuxmint> _blk: nothing enterprise level.
<linuxmint> _blk: ?
<ikonia> _blk: please don't make that sort of comment
<ikonia> _blk: no-one said anything about rm -rf so please don't be silly with that command
<_blk> don't say I didn't warn ;)
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | _blk,
<ubottu> _blk,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ikonia> basichash: you need to know the hostname/fully qualified domain name/or ip address of the machine you want to connect to
<Gigga> you can read email with ./
<linuxmint> _blk: oh ok, I know that command.
<ikonia> Gigga: no you can't
<Gigga> in the near future you cant login to any computer with out email account
<basichash> ikonia: how can i find it? ifconfig?
<ikonia> basichash: that's your IP address info
<ikonia> not the target machines
<ikonia> Gigga: this channel is for ubuntu help - not random thoughts about the future
<ikonia> Gigga: please try to focus on helping people with their actual questions
<_blk> linuxmint, just your user, then bind-mount your home drive (or maybe even a subfolder of that) to /export/foobar
<Gigga> you mean their fake time wasting questions
<cfhowlett> +1
<EriC^^> that was quick
<Gigga> EriC^^: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<EriC^^> Gigga: yes, do you think you can help?
<basichash> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> basichash: what ?
<Gigga> just ask your question if im unable to answer some one eventually will answer it
<rzeka> Hello. Is it possible to allow one user write into directory regardless of chmod/chown? I'd like to allow "git" user to write into /home/{user} folders while chmod there is 750
<basichash> right so 8using vino, how do i find comp name ip to connnect 2?
<ikonia> rzeka: if they have the right group membership they can but not if you lock them out like that
<ikonia> basichash: PLEASE stop using text speak
<EriC^^> rzeka: set it to 755, or add him as a acl
<linuxmint> _blk: thank you, that worked and cleared up the issue too.
<rzeka> EriC^^: that acl thing :) I was thinking about sudo - allow only one command without a password. I hope it's possible
<ikonia> basichash: you have to know the name/ip/fully qualified name of the host you want to connect to
<ikonia> rzeka: very possible
<basichash> how do i find the computer name and address to connect to
<EriC^^> rzeka: what for? just add him as a acl
<linuxmint> _blk: yes, the walkthrough says to bind to /export/users, so users will be your subfolder /foobar suggestion.
<ikonia> basichash: you have to know it
<basichash> how?
<ikonia> basichash: ask the person who owns the machine you want to connect to for their info
<MrSavage> I just installed the new AMD omega drivers for 14.04 and my 2d environment is lagging
<basichash> its my laptop
<hojgaard> Hello folks.. At our company we have a load balancer (nginx) that works flawlessly untill it hits 200Mb throughput. Then it starts to get slow and the latency is bad. Can anyone give a hint on how we troubleshoot. None of us are real networking experts.
<ikonia> basichash: then you know your own hostname/ip address
<EriC^^> rzeka: setfacl -m u:<user>:rwx /path/to/dir
<MrSavage> nevermind
<MrSavage> apparently wine got rid of my drivers...
<rzeka> Thanks EriC^^ :) I'm reading manual right now too
<ikonia> hojgaard: look where the latency is, on the card/ip stack or on the hosts services
<ikonia> hojgaard: find out where the bottleneck is
<basichash> ikonia: i dont know
<hojgaard> ikonia, yes, but how is the best way to do that?
<ikonia> hojgaard: investigate, look at what resources are in use, work backwards
<linuxmint> test
<linuxmint> I don't think the command # /home/ubuntu /export/users none bind 0 0 is working? Output is bash: /home/ubuntu: Is a directory
<ikonia> thats not a command
<ikonia> thats a directory and looks like an attempt to mount
<ikonia> in which case mount is the command with those agruments
<EriC^^> linuxmint: looks more like a fstab entry
<linuxmint> ikonia: sorry, you made me realise that's a line to ad to fstab.
<linuxmint> *add
<linuxmint> ok, so I'm adding some code to /etc/idmapd.conf, but there's no code in /etc/idmapd.conf. Makes me a bit nervous, but might keep continuing.
<basichash> ikonia: hmm connection fails
<vbgunz> linuxmint: not sure what you're even talking about but have no fear editing empty files. find out how to comment the file you're working on and the first line in it should be # This file was blank or non-existent.
<vbgunz> that comment helps you out later
<vbgunz> could be years later
<linuxmint> vbgunz: oh, that's interesting. I might try that, adding the comment to the top line that the file was empty.
<vbgunz> linuxmint: whenever I edit system files I backup the original with a .origin extension. this way finding edited system files is as easy as "locate .origin" .. then, when I find all the system files I've edited, they either have edits or start off with this file didn't even exist, etc
<vbgunz> it just makes backtracking over system edits very easy. stupid easy
<parmiggiano> vbgunz: thx.  i'll try that in my next install.
<linuxmint> vbgunz: nice, sounds like a plan :-)
<vbgunz> you're welcome fellas, if I've learned anything, it's track what you do to the system. everything's a file so as they say ;)
<basichash> can someone help me connect to my laptop via vnc?
<dosmanak> bacichash: what is your problem?
<aclnet4> acl
<aclnet4> abl
<basichash> dosmanak: tring to connect my iphone to laptop. it needs the name and ip of my laptop
<dosmanak> basichash, Do you have some basic knowledge about networks? Anyway a think the name may be anything. But you must be connected in the same network as laptop to make it work. Then you need to know your IP address, you should be able to find it in your network setting
<basichash> right i have my wlan ip, but not networked assigned name
<basichash> it returns 60.31.126.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer kg-10-126-31-60.eduroam-kg.privat.
<linuxmint> vbgunz: so, I just created a file /etc/exports. The walkthrough said to add some files to the /etc/export file, but there was no /etc/export file. So would you put a comment in and/or call the file /etc/exports or /etc/exports.origin?
<basichash> dosmanak: ^
<Myt> hello
<Myt> Who can create me here a yahoo account ?
<Myt> because I do not have the cell phone
<basichash> dosmanak: when i 'host' my nw ip
<dosmanak> basichash, So do you want to connect from outside of your home network?
<Ben64> Myt: this channel is ubuntu support only
<vbgunz> the .origin extension helps me find the file later... create the explicit file the walkthrough is going over... in 2 months good luck remembering the name of that file. but in 2 months when you run the command "locate .origin" you'll get a list of files back. that will certainly refresh your memory
<dosmanak> basichash, You should try it in yout home environment first i.e. your home wireless network.
<vbgunz> the .origin thing is a trick I use to go back in time and refresh my memory with the edits I make
<basichash> dosmanak: unfortunately cant
<vbgunz> linuxmint: it works like this, create a file called whatever.origin ... then run this "sudo updatedb" ... then find that file later with "locate .origin"
<linuxmint> vbgunz: so, I created /etc/exports and add some code. As per your system, should I create /etc/exports and /etc/exports.origin?
<vbgunz> linuxmint: it's up to you to call the extension whatever you want that will help you find it later... think of it as a "tag"
<linuxmint> vbgunz: because I cannot call the file /etc/exports.origin. The walkthrough says the file should be named /etc/exports.
<vbgunz> linuxmint: call it exactly what the walkthrough is saying to name it
<dosmanak> basichash, the IP you pasted here looks like some academical network, I am not sure you can put VNC through. Are you able to e.g ping your laptop? Or access ssh?
<linuxmint> vbgunz: yes, it's like a "tag". I think I'll add a 2nd file /etc/exports.origin, so it can be found.
<vbgunz> if it says /etc/exports, name it exactly that... I'm talking about a trick I use to "remember" the system files I edit
<Ben64> linuxmint: are you on linux mint by chance
<linuxmint> vbgunz: yes, I like your system, but just had the problem of no /etc/exports file existing when the walkthrough says add code to the file /etc/exports. I thought I'd try to tag the new file somehow.
<vbgunz> usually when a file already exists I cp it /original /original.origin ... you can call it whatever you want. one thing I swear I learned early with linux is, you better make backups of system files you edit. you're a horrible person that deserves the worse if you don't :(
<linuxmint> Ben64: Is the pope Catholic?
<Ben64> linuxmint: ok, then stop using this channel for support. go to #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linuxmint> Ben64: harsh...well, I'm on Linux Mint 17.1, but I'm installing Ubuntu server 14.04, which is why I'm on this Ubuntu channel.
<linuxmint> Ben64: actually, I downgrade my 'harsh' to 'fair call'.
<Ben64> linuxmint: you should have led with that then, instead of a silly line
<linuxmint> Ben64: silly line? sorry, I'm a bit silly sometimes.
<chris__> Hi guys. Got a minor issue: I have second cursor rotated counter clockwise about 2 cursors lengths below the real one which appears until I logout or reboot. Any idea what could be the source ?
<basichash> basically my keyboard is broken and am wondering if i can usse my iphone as a keyboard
<cfhowlett> basichash, via bluetooth maybe.  *maybe*
<linuxmint> Ben64: as long as this is anonymous, then the white suits won't come and collect me for my silliness. Ok, back to Ubuntu install now after that short break.
<cfhowlett> basichash, if it was android, yes
<Ben64> linuxmint: a lot of people use this channel to get help with mint. it isn't supported here and is unfair to all involved. i was just making sure
<basichash> cfhowlett: yeah tryng to find one
<linuxmint> Ben64: yes, I agree.
<EriC^^> basichash: you could, you can even use it as a mouse with remotemouse
<Ben64> basichash: isn't it easier to buy a keyboard though?
<EriC^^> basichash: not sure about the keyboard though, i guess so
<linuxmint> Well, I'm a bit disappointed. Just came to the end of the Ubuntu nfs server install. Ran # service nfs-kernel-server restart. Error: nfs-kernel-server: unrecognized service.
<basichash> Ben64: while i wait for new kb
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, server?  #ubuntu-server
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: ok, thanks, will try.
<Ben64> basichash: uh, some vnc client then?
<basichash> EriC^^: like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/280924/how-to-make-iphone-as-a-mouse-via-bluetooth
<vbgunz> I've double checked permissions all over for ssh and everything seems to be in tiptop shape. I can't use a no password private key to log onto a remote system. the remote system added my public key to its authorized_keys file. what could be causing this, what kind of trap can I be falling into here?
<vbgunz> I'm in a pitfall and I can't figure it out
<basichash> Ben64: academic network, not sure if i can
<wild_oscar> what's kmix equivalent in unity? i.e, how do you restart the audio mixer?
<wild_oscar> motivation: this is happening - http://askubuntu.com/questions/490813/audio-flicking-at-back-port
<wild_oscar> and someone here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/874535 suggested a change in pulseaudio settings , which leaves the mixer without the ability to control volume
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 874535 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Volume Slider Jumps, due to rapidly changing hardware jack sense state" [Low,Triaged]
<Guest2707> TLP or laptop-mode-tools? ubuntu 14.04
<kevindf> Hello I installed Gnome Fallback recently and want my username to be shown in the top panel, Wich is not this case at the moment
<kevindf> anyone know why my username does not show up? It did in the regular unity GUI
<mesaboogie1> can someone pls explain all this de/wm/compositor stuff?
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, computer code make screen look purdy ...
<mesaboogie1> I want lightweight because I've only got a netbook, but I'd love to have some transparent windows
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, that really is the purpose and essence of it all
<mesaboogie1> cfhowlett: ah! I get it
<mesaboogie1> lol
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, you may have to choose ... try (1) lubuntu (2) xubuntu
<mesaboogie1> but there's just so many choices, and I don't know/can't find the info for the best to choose
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | mesaboogie1
<ubottu> mesaboogie1: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<mesaboogie1> I'm on xubuntu
<mesaboogie1> but lxde is still gtk isn't it?
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, perfect!  you can test it: sudo apt-get install lxde           logout/choose lxde session/login
<mesaboogie1> gtk2 or such right?
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, honestly IDK
<mesaboogie1> oh ok
<EriC^^> mesaboogie1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/desktop_environment#Comparison_of_desktop_environments
<EriC^^> :D
<mesaboogie1> thanks I'll read that
<EriC^^> mesaboogie1: it's a chart
<raven> test
<raven> test
<raven> 123
<cfhowlett> !test | raven
<ubottu> raven: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<raven> sorry
<c0mrad3> how to know weather codeblocks is using 64 bit gcc or 32 bit gcc compiler
<raven> my internet connection is working but no websites are loading....   :/
<tiho> hi
<c0mrad3> how to know weather codeblocks is using 64 bit gcc or 32 bit gcc compiler
<cfhowlett> !patience | c0mrad3
<ubottu> c0mrad3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rrr> any can help this ? "apt-get update" error http://paste.ubuntu.com/9456202/
<xangua> !gpgkey | rrr
<xangua> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<rrr> xangua: where to find the GPG keyword for the repository?
<xangua> rrr: read your 'error'
<Shaaf> anyone works with dcm4che?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<vangogh> hello guys, I have a question about tomcat
<vangogh> since I have asked elsewhere I will post the link
<vangogh> http://serverfault.com/questions/649187/cannot-access-tomcats-manager-webapp
<ikonia> vangogh: is this the version from the ubuntu repos ?
<vangogh> yes
<vangogh> should I post my server.xml and tomcat-users.xml ?
<c0mrad3> how to find out the weather our compiler is 32 bit or 64 bit in codeblocks
<ikonia> it will be the version your OS is running as it calls the OS installed compile
<ikonia> compiler
<ikonia> vangogh: have you deployed the managment app ?
<purvesh> how to update Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 offline ?
<ikonia> purvesh: you need an offline copy of the repo
<ikonia> you used to be able to do it with the alternative CD - but as thats gone I don't know if the standard CD supports it
<purvesh> ikonia, I have all the iso
<cfhowlett> purvesh, you mean update from one end-of-life release to the next end-of-life release?
<ikonia> well thats a better point
<ikonia> the fact that it's EOL
<vangogh> ikonia:assuming this is an additional step not automatically executed, no
<purvesh> cfhowlett, I have to do it till 14.04
<vangogh> how should I deploy it
<ikonia> vangogh: I'm working from memory, but I thought you had to deploy the admin app sepereratly
<cfhowlett> purvesh, actually, you don't.  you can clean install 14.04
<ikonia> it's a package called tomcat7-admin or something like that
<purvesh> cfhowlett, but for that first I need to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10
<ikonia> I'm working from memory so you'll need to check that in more detail
<vangogh> ikonia: I have installed tomcat7-admin
<ikonia> ok, so that should install it
<cfhowlett> purvesh, ???? no you don't need to do that.  clean install
<purvesh> cfhowlett, My home folder is 1.5TB can't take backup of it
<ikonia> vangogh: what does the tomcat logs show when you hit the admin url ?
<vangogh> from /var/lib/tomcat7/logs ,
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | purvesh,  follow the wiki.  best of luck
<ubottu> purvesh,  follow the wiki.  best of luck: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<purvesh> cfhowlett, I have all the iso
<cfhowlett> purvesh, nope.  alternate install method = no more so no upgrade from .iso
<vangogh> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/esUCTdqk
<Shaaf> Who works with dcm4chee ?
<vangogh> this is the most recent (today's ) log
<cfhowlett> !alternate | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<ikonia> vangogh: thats the access log, what does the security/error log say
<cfhowlett> purvesh, as Morpheus would say: Good!  You have the .iso's!  But your problem is not upgrading; it's having 1 TB of important data and NO BACKUP!  Suggest you solve that and then worry about upgrading.
<vangogh> ikonia: here is the right one, http://pastebin.com/LFjmXPF8
<purvesh> cfhowlett, If I update online then there is any issue of removing settings or any other files ?
<OliverUK> Hello
<cfhowlett> purvesh, is it to much to hope that you have all that critical, non-backup data in a separate /home?
<cfhowlett> purvesh, assume settings need to be re-done.  worry about the data.  If it's in a /home partition, life is SO much easier.
<ikonia> vangogh: looks like many problems missing directories, and your config files does not have closing tags
<cfhowlett> !home | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<purvesh> cfhowlett, Yeah it is separate home partition but wanted to know which one is best I mean If offline is best then I'll create live USB and upgrade from that and if online is best and has less risk then i'll do it from software updater
<ikonia> you are updating from EOL - to EOL, there is no "little risk"
<ikonia> back up your data
<ikonia> do not do anything before you have backed up your data
<cfhowlett> purvesh, install LTS 14.04 for long term support AFTER you backup that 1.5 T of terribly important stuff
<purvesh> ikonia, I do not have any portable hard disk ready
<ikonia> then buy one
<ikonia> do not try to upgrade until you have backed up your data
<purvesh> ikonia, updating ubuntu will not affect my home partition right ?
<vangogh> ikonia: I reviewed my tomcat-users.xml and found 4 errors
<vangogh> now it works
<cfhowlett> purvesh, here's a promise; you ignore good advice.  you lose your data.  you come back here crying, ranting and demanding that ubuntu fix your problem.  the promise is I WILL LAUGH at you.
<vangogh> thanks you and have a nice day
<ikonia> purvesh: it should not touch your data - but if the upgrade fails it could leave your disk worthless
<ikonia> vangogh: great work
<OliverUK> I have a Ubuntu Server virtual machine in Hyper-V, if I add another virtual processor to it, do I have to change anything in the Ubuntu Server config for it to use it or will it just start using it all by itself?  Thanks in advance
<vangogh> *thanks to you
<cfhowlett> OliverUK, GREAT question!  #ubuntu-server would know if this channel doesn't answer
<OliverUK> cfhowlett: Ah thanks, I will check that out
<OliverUK> I suspect it is the same behaviour for the desktop verison too though
<ikonia> OliverUK: it's smp kernel
<ikonia> OliverUK: reboot so it is aware of the hardware and thats it
<OliverUK> ikonia: Brilliant, thanks for the prompt answer
<inerkick> I'm trying to setup Aptana IDE as guided through this http://pategon.blogspot.in/2012/09/bitnami-djangostack-eclipse-pydev-aptana-en.html and I get this error . Kindly help to resolve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9456581/
<purvesh> cfhowlett, I do agree with your advices and suggestions, I am really thankful for that but the thing is I have very less time remain and one propitiatory application is not running on this machine due to 13.04 so In this less time I need to upgrade any how without wasting time
<ikonia> purvesh: then buy a disk really quick
<cfhowlett> purvesh, if you lose the data, but get a new install, you'll be happy, right?
<purvesh> ikonia, Yeah I feel now that is the only option
<purvesh> cfhowlett, obviously not !
<gsingh> how to save screenbrightness on reboot (laptop) . Any easy way than usign rc.local
<cfhowlett> purvesh, get thee to an electronics emporium and purchase thee backup solution then
<purvesh> cfhowlett, Ok let me try to get some portable ! Thanks both of you :)
<cfhowlett> purvesh, best of luck and don't forget: LTS is supported for 3 years
<c0mrad3> how to find out the weather our compiler is 32 bit or 64 bit in code-blocks
<ikonia> c0mrad3: I told you earlier
<c0mrad3> sorry ikonia I have missed what you have told
<c0mrad3> can you repeat it again
<purvesh> cfhowlett, Yeah Last time I forgot that and installed 13.04 instead 12.04
<inerkick> There is opensource book available with Ubuntu 14.04 in india. check it and buy and back up purvesh
<ikonia> c0mrad3: codeblocks should call the compiler installed by your OS
<c0mrad3> what if I have more than one compiler other that gcc
<c0mrad3> then ikonia
<ikonia> c0mrad3: which one have you pointed it about
<ikonia> pointed it at sorry
<c0mrad3> what is the default one for codeblocks in windows
<c0mrad3> It doesn't have gcc installed right
<c0mrad3> what I mean is that how to find the http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27402658/how-to-find-the-weather-code-blocks-is-using-gcc-32-bit-or-64-bit-compiler
<ravigehlot> I am getting "Hash Sum Mismatch" when running "apt-get". Is there a known bug for this if so where can I find it?
<mit> join ubuntu-touch
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how do I kill the edges of my touchpad in ubuntu 14.10?
<PCatinean> I touch it accidentaly every time and it's annoying as hell
<parmiggiano> c0mrad3: your question is off-topic (linked to windows, not to ubuntu).  asking the same at different places is not good style btw.  (as a personal suggestion: work without an IDE if you don't even know which compiler you're using)
<ravigehlot> In order to report a bug on Launchpad, is apport-bug the only way to do it?
<ravigehlot> and ubuntu-bug/
<ceed^> Hi, over the last couple of days I have gotten this error message when updating http://hastebin.com/ojisepatoy.avrasm   I do have Chrome installed but wonder if I simply have to wait until they fix their stuff?
<xangua> !gpgerr | ceed^
<ubottu> ceed^: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<borw3> Hello, can anyone help me, my school seemed to have blocked some ubuntu repositories, whenever I do apt-get update I get errors in he last Ubuntu repositories when connected to the school wifi. But if I use my own data connection everything works, so how can I use apt-get or apt-update with blocked repositories?
<BluesKaj> ceed^, I've been getting a similar error, and running the add key with apt didn't work here...sum mismatch results
<ceed^> xangua: Thanks, I have tried that but the result is the same when updating.
<anomie21> Am I using grep correctly here? : grep -r “Keywords" /var/www/html/lunarrecruitment.co.uk - To look for the phrase 'Keywords' in all text in files in that dir?
<xangua> ceed^: ok, sorry
<ceed^> BluesKaj: Good thing it's not only me then :)
<BluesKaj> xangua, it's seems to be a common error for the chrome browser deb
<borw3> What are you guys talking about?
<ceed^> borw3: There are errors when updating related to Google Chrome
<OliverUK> borw3: Could you not remove the repos that are blocked from your sources files?
<borw3> Maybe you guys are blocked from using that particular repository. They are ubuntu repositories that came with ubuntu, why would I remove them?
<hdon> hi all :) how do i edit items in the unity launcher icon bar thing? i need to set the CWD before running one of my programs, but right-click yields no options for me!
<BluesKaj> borw3, why, are you responsible for the the chrome deb in the repos?
<OliverUK> borw3: Sorry I thought you said your school blocked them?
<ceed^> borw3, Google provides their own repo when you install their deb.
<necrogami> I've got xubuntu installed on my laptop, last night it was locked up nothing would respond and i hard shut it off. after that it no longer will boot. It keeps telling me
<necrogami> "An error occurred while mounting /"
<necrogami> I go into the manual recovery terminal and try and run mount -o remount,rw / it mount keeps telling me bad option or not mounted but / is currently mounted
<borw3> OliverUK: Yes, it's the very critical repositories that are blocked, th ones I can get Kernel updates from and other important repositories.
<necrogami> i have also tried mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda7 /
<necrogami> same response
<ceed^> borw3, how do they block the repos?
<afflicto> I'm following the guide at AMD.com for installing amd drivers on linux and it tells me to type "sudosh ./amd-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run" is it a typo? Shouldn't it be "sudo sh..." ?
<borw3> ceed^: I normally only have access to the internet via a proxy school gives. I think the proxy servere blocks request for some particular ubuntu repos
<ObrienDave> afflicto, looks like a typo
<BluesKaj> afflicto, yes
<afflicto> k thanks :P
<necrogami> I've got xubuntu installed on my laptop, last night it was locked up nothing would respond and i hard shut it off. after that it no longer will boot. It keeps telling me "An error occurred while mounting /" I go into the manual recovery terminal and try and run mount -o remount,rw / it mount keeps telling me bad option or not mounted but / is currently mounted i have also tried "mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda7 /"
<ceed^> borw3: Probably to prevent users from borking Ubuntu installs with kernel updates and such?
<borw3> ceed^: What do you mean by borking?
<cable> anyone know where I can find the setting to add time when you transition on a kanban board?
<ceed^> necrogami: Have you booted from USB and checked if the partition can be accessed at all?
<necrogami> got it booting... ran fsck /dev/sda7 without cd or disk
<necrogami> and it got through whatever was holding it up
<ceed^> borw3: borked=break. There are some updates that are more likely to break a system than others. Kernel updates is one of those. Distros like Linux Mint doesn't do kernel and libc updates at all by default.
<borw3> creed^: I don't see why the school would want m not to update my computer, after all its mine no theirs, school computers don't even run linux
<borw3> ceed^: I don't see why the school would want m not to update my computer, after all its mine no theirs, school computers don't even run linux
<ceed^> borw3: I have no idea what your school is up to, but if they block certain repos including those with kernel updates they probably have a reason :)
<borw3> ceed^::-(, but is there a way to tor apt-get?
<ceed^> borw3: Have you tried other mirrors for your updates?
<borw3> ceed^:It seems anything archive.ubuntu**** is blocked
<teward> borw3: did you tell apt to use the proxy or is it trying to go out directly?
<ceed^> borw3, well maybe your school IT people hate Ubuntu/Linux? :)
<borw3> apt set itself automaticually once I put the whole system to go through that proxy from network settings
<borw3> ceed^:apt set itself automaticually once I put the whole system to go through that proxy from network settings
 * haro is back, autoaway, gone 14h8m33s 
 * haro is away, dodo [l/on][p/off] 
<teward> haro: turn that off
<EriC^^> dodo?
<EriC^^> how old are you? 3?
<ceed^> borw3, have you tried other mirrors?
<ceed^> seems like they block more that apt-get at borw3's place :)
<teward> ceed^: sounds like a restrictive web proxy designed to block specific non-academic traffic, my high school had such a proxy set up
<ceed^> teward: you are probably right. Never been exposed to that kind of restrictions. Sounds nasty.
 * teward shrugs, then returns to poking old Wireshark with a stick
 * ceed^ finally got Unity to look with Numix! :)
<Marezz> I know this is an old article, but are those things true? https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks .
<EriC^^> Marezz: press settings > details > legal notice
<EriC^^> Marezz: you have the right to remain silent :P
<aayn> Hello :) . This is my first time on IRC
<Shaaf> aayn: in the whole life?
<Marezz> EriC^^ could you please be more speciffic? I am not at my computer ;)
<aayn> Technically, first time using an IRC client. Yeah, first time
<MrSavage> cool
<ahmad_schlegel> hi
<ahmad_schlegel> did a software update this morning
<ahmad_schlegel> and now X is not starting
<ahmad_schlegel> boots right into console
<ahmad_schlegel> 12.04
<ahmad_schlegel> andyone else have this issue
<ahmad_schlegel> desktop
<MrSavage> ahmad_schlegel, are you on your console right now?
<ahmad_schlegel> yeah
<MrSavage> ahmad_schlegel, did you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ahmad_schlegel> nope
<ahmad_schlegel> what should i look for
<EriC^^> Error
<ahmad_schlegel> can i just manually try "xinit"
<EdwardIII> hey, i've got a machine here running oneric: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<EdwardIII> that's past EOL now right?
<EriC^^> !oneric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<MrSavage> ahmad_schlegel, you could also try fixing broken package dependencies using the recovery menu
<MrSavage> Ahnberg, You know how to access the recovery menu?
<EdwardIII> ah, helpful bot
<EdwardIII> what's the best thing to do? apt-get dist-upgrade?
 * EriC^^ gives ubottu a pet
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | this explains the process
<ubottu> this explains the process: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ObrienDave> EdwardIII, safest is probably a full install of 14.04.1 LTS
<EriC^^> EdwardIII: the best would be to fresh install 14.04, otherwise you have to do-release-upgrade your way release by release to 14.04
<EdwardIII> looks easy heh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Oneiric
<wernerherzog> Hello everyone
<AlexPortable> How can I solve ubuntu freeze on my laptop?
<thomas1> anyone know how i can decrease the default font-size in gnome-terminal?
<EriC^^> EdwardIII: backup and fresh install, if possible ;)
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, what does it do that causes it to freeze?
<EdwardIII> it's so old, maybe i should create a new machine, then migrate everything
<wernerherzog> thomas1
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable, just hold down the power button
<AlexPortable> MrSavage: no idea, it's random. When I open the dash on a live cd for example it freezes
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable - then restart
<EriC^^> EdwardIII: yeah, that sounds pretty airtight
<wernerherzog> you can do a right click and go to "profiles"
<AlexPortable> MatteusBlanc: and then it freezes again when I use it again
<wernerherzog> *profile
<EdwardIII> EriC^^: bit of a PITA heh but not as big as a PITA as having a server go down mid-upgrade and never come back up again
<AlexPortable> MatteusBlanc: I don't want a way to bypass the freeze, I want a way to solve it
<wernerherzog> and then profile settings
<EriC^^> EdwardIII: true
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable - boot it up, check the logs (syslog and dmsg). Maybe faulty hardware (most likely hdd). Rebuild may be required
<ahmad_schlegel> checked my Xorg and just saw much fxglr stuff no errors
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable - wrt bypassing. Once it has frozen, I mean really frozen so CTRL ALT F2 etc doesn't yeild a terminal
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable - then power is the best bet
<ahmad_schlegel> what was in that update this morning?
<AlexPortable> ctrl alt f1 doesn't works, alt+printscreen+reisubo doesn't works either
<AlexPortable> MatteusBlanc: I can't check syslogs, it's a live cd
<AlexPortable> I replaced the harddisk
<wernerherzog> the rest in German for me, so idk know the setting name. but the option at the bottom of the general settings is what you're looking for, thomas1
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, Are you using multiple monitors?
<AlexPortable> I have an internal one, which broke off. Using external monitor
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, and you're on your laptop?
<AlexPortable> What do you mean?
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, are you having this issue on a laptop?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> MatteusBlanc: harddisk can also gives problems on a liveusb?
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, did you plug your monitor to a graphics card or your onboard mobo's socket?
<AlexPortable> MrSavage: onboard, it's a laptop
<wernerherzog> here it goes: I'm trying to excess the power settings in gnome 3.14. I want to my laptop NOT to go into stand-by after an hour
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, Did you start having the problems when you started using this monitor?
<AlexPortable> no
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable - hdd with live usb should not be an issue
<AlexPortable> MatteusBlanc: then what is wrong?
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable - if you are using a live set up then you are running from ram/usb
<wernerherzog> I only have the option to change the screen brightness settings
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, I want to guess that your /etc/X11/xorg.conf got messed up. But I don't know
<wernerherzog> anyone know what's were to find the other settings?
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable - it sounds like a hardware issue, perhaps the ram. you can run a ram check via the bios
<AlexPortable> ram check from livecd (memtest86) didn't gave any issues
<MatteusBlanc> AlexPortable - from your description the machine does sound like it's seen better days e.g. broken screen
<AlexPortable> I also put the old ram back into it (while using it I had 2x2GB), now the default 2 GB in it
<MatteusBlanc> hmm
<AlexPortable> MrSavage: every live usb session /etc/X11/xorg.conf gets messed up?
<ahmad_schlegel> is "startx" the command to restart X from bash?
<MatteusBlanc> could be the graphics driver. do you get the issues if you boot to the cli
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, no
<MatteusBlanc> init 3 perhaps?
<AlexPortable> how can i imediatly boot to cli?
<ribisel> I ran dmesg to find my usb drive. among others I got this message: sdb: sdb1. Now is it /dev/sdb or /dev sdb1?
<MatteusBlanc> it's a boot option - google
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, ctrl+alt+f<1-6>
<eXistenZNL> ribisel, sdb1 is the first partition on your disk sdb
<eXistenZNL> so mount sdb1
<MatteusBlanc> ribisel sdb is the disk, sdb1 is the partition
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, to go into recovery mode, press escape while grub loads
<MatteusBlanc> ribisel - $df -h what does that give you
<AlexPortable> MrSavage: live usb has grub?
<MatteusBlanc> ribisel, 1. open a terminal, 2. type "df -h" 3. paste the output here
<MrSavage> AlexPortable, No, i'm talkign about your ubuntu boot
<ribisel> MatteusBlanc, df -h does not list the usb drive
<AlexPortable> Well I prefer to use the live usb now since my current install is broken
<MatteusBlanc> because it is not mounted. So "sudo mount /mnt /dev/sdb1"
<ribisel> MatteusBlanc, eXistenZNL, ok, so if I want to create a bootable usb drive should I use /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb?
<MatteusBlanc> sdb1
<ribisel> thanks!
<MatteusBlanc> no problema
<ahmad_schlegel> well still can't get X to work after this mornings software update
<ahmad_schlegel> tried "sudo startx" and get black screen with unblinking cursor
<ahmad_schlegel> any way to roll back most recent software updates
<MrSavage> ahmad_schlegel, any red flags from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<MrSavage> ahmad_schlegel, also you might wan to try #xorg
<ahmad_schlegel> nope no errors just a lot of fxglr stuff
<xreal> Isn't there any newer kernel than 3.2 for "precise"?
<ahmad_schlegel> but can i roll back the most recent updates?
<BluesKaj> ahmad_schlegel, after booting into the black screen do ctl+alt+F1-F6 to drop to a VT/TTY, log in then do sudo service lightdm start, if that gives no response, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then start lightdm again
<ahmad_schlegel> thnx will try
<xangua> xreal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ahmad_schlegel> just to note it goes right from the ubuntu load screen to the terminal console
<xreal> xangua: thx
<BluesKaj> ahmad_schlegel, ok then try the lightdm start command first
<AlexPortable> MrSavage: Ubuntu 10.04 works fine, 12.04 has problems, 14.04 has problems too
<luci> estou com problema para abrir o terminal no ubuntu studio
<luci> Falha ao executar o emulador de terminal padrão.
<BluesKaj> !pt | luci
<ubottu> luci: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ObrienDave> !es|luci
<ubottu> luci: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<luci> alguem pode me ajudar ,instalei hoje o ubuntu
<AlexPortable> Yes I would like some mozzarella with that
<AnonUnk> lol
<gnorf> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<gnorf> but the module is installed.
<gnorf> Is this normal?
<ahmad_schlegel> hi still having display manager problems after this mrnings update
<ahmad_schlegel> tried "sudo service lightdm start"
<ahmad_schlegel> after apt-get update / upgrade
<ahmad_schlegel> and get lightdm display manager [fail]
<Pici> 70
<ahmad_schlegel> and then the screen freezes and i have to manually power cycle
<mregg> Hi all, I really need some help configuring Squid (Ubuntu 14.04) to allow users to authenticate against an AD server. From the proxy, I can wbinfo -a username%password successfully, however when Windows users send their credentials through their browsers, it just doesn't work. Please help or guide me to the proper log file... I don't really know what to do. Thanks
<ahmad_schlegel> checking /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
<ahmad_schlegel> and i get a warning
<ahmad_schlegel> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCU:0@0:1:1) found
<ahmad_schlegel> followed by the error:
<ahmad_schlegel> /usr/bin/X : symbol lookup error in path to fglrx_drv.so
<ahmad_schlegel> the symbol is GlxInitVisuals2D
<jkoudys_> I just ran a SMART self-test on my harddisk, which failed - general assessment was 'old age'. It's only a 1.5y/o disk, but can I be reasonably confident that it's just the disk, and not the hddisk controller or something else causing it?
<jkoudys_> ie buy a new little hd and everything will be  good?
<gomes01> #ubuntu-br
<ig08669> #
<SchrodingersScat> jkoudys_: I try to think of hdd as disposable, who knows when they could fail.
<obiwan> ubuntu people, can someone help me disable the login password? i cannot seem to find how to disable it
<jkoudys_> SchrodingersScat, hehe your name is very appropriate to that discussion
<jkoudys_> my disk is both degraded and functioning, until I run SMART on it
<NikP> Is there any Screencast software wich can handle OpenGL Captures and the microphone? Kazam doesn't works very good with OpenGL.
<monkeynutts> hello, can anyone please take a look at http://pastebin.com/hiCaWTYQ and give advice/opinion please
<monkeynutts> its for making a vm with 2 nics into a transparent proxy
<monkeynutts> with the ability to bypass squid should it be needed
<monkeynutts> the machine is a vm on esxi host.
<ahmad_schlegel> can i update fglrx from the command line?
<monkeynutts> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ahmad_schlegel> it looks like i may need to update my ati drivers
<obiwan> ubuntu people, can someone show me how to disable the login password? i cannot seem to find how to disable it?
<eXistenZNL> obiwan what version and what password? (boot / login)
<Seryth> obi12341, check this if you're using 14.04. If it doesn't work, let me know http://askubuntu.com/questions/452793/how-to-disable-password-after-login-to-14-04
<obiwan> eXistenZNL: version 14.10 and just my login password, so when i boot, i boot immidiatly to the desktop
<eXistenZNL> obiwan see the link of Seryth or maybe this might help http://webistrano.enrise.com/projects/48/stages/242/deployments/15444
<eXistenZNL> omg
<eXistenZNL> WRONG URL
<ahmad_schlegel> but i don't have a display
<eXistenZNL> obiwan http://askubuntu.com/questions/29958/how-do-i-make-ubuntu-not-ask-me-for-my-password
<eXistenZNL> thats what I meant ^
<ahmad_schlegel> i'm using elinks and get get the link from the ati website
<Kira9204> obiwan: there is an "automatic login" uder user accounts in settings
<Seryth> eXistenZNL, that was my next link ready to send :P
<ahmad_schlegel> can someone provide a direct link url
<ahmad_schlegel> amd apu a8
<obiwan> Kira9204: not in 14.10
<eXistenZNL> Seryth, :)
<Kira9204> oO
<Seryth> ahmad_schlegel, what do you want?
<Kira9204> Cannonical, staph
<Kira9204> messigt with the location of things all the time
<obiwan> eXistenZNL: this might be useful, but i am new to ubuntu, where is system>preferences? i only know how to get system settings and it does not have preferences
<Seryth> obi12341, from the dash start typing "user"
<Seryth> obiwan, ^ sorry obi12341
<Kira9204> obiwan: then i cant help uou, last time i used u ubtu (14?) there was an option under users
<Seryth> It's in "User Accounts"
<eXistenZNL> obiwan, im running xubuntu so not really sure bout that :)
<obiwan> eXistenZNL: oh ok, in 14.10 there is system settings and there is no option for disabling login user accnout password, and even a screen saver, i am not sure if it was never there or they removed it, so i though i would ask here :-)
<ahmad_schlegel> a direct link to the latest ati catalyst driver please, for an amd a8 apu
<ahmad_schlegel> cant get it via elinks without javascript enabled ;(
<ahmad_schlegel> fglrxinfo gives me an error
<Seryth> ahmad_schlegel, amd a-8 7600 apu?
<ahmad_schlegel> 3500-m amd a8 apu
<ahmad_schlegel> first gen
<Seryth> Right. Hold on ahmad_schlegel, I'll see what I can do
<ahmad_schlegel> thnx so much
<gabybro1> hi
<Seryth> ahmad_schlegel, if you have the URL of the page with the drivers on I will get you a direct link
<ahmad_schlegel> Seryth, sorry to trouble you, but you nedd not bother
<Seryth> ahmad_schlegel, no problem, you got it?
<ahmad_schlegel> I think I will have to manually purge and reinstal fglrx
<ahmad_schlegel> whatever it is
<ahmad_schlegel> this mornings updates blew away my display
<ahmad_schlegel> be warned!
<Seryth> ahmad_schlegel, okay, good luck!
<ahmad_schlegel> thnx
<ahmad_schlegel> to be honest, its not so bad being without a GUI
<ahmad_schlegel> reminds me of the good ole days ;)
<rob__609> #join haskell
<rob__609> join Haskell
<ahmad_schlegel> "/join #haskell"
<Seryth> ahmad_schlegel, without the quotes buddy ;)
<ahmad_schlegel> i was telling rob
<somsip> !who | ahmad_schlegel
<ubottu> ahmad_schlegel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jimcky> hi guys, is there a proper way for me to activate the turbo boost for my Intel i5 Laptop? It feels like I am always underclocked now
<AlexPortable> How can I install i386 on amd64 system?
<ahmad_schlegel> wow thats one wise bot
<somsip> AlexPortable: download the i386 iso and install it
<Kira9204> AlexPortable: you just do?
<AlexPortable> i just installed amd64
<AlexPortable> I mean install i386 software
<AlexPortable> I want to install printer drives, but it says I have wrong architecture
<Kira9204> both works equally fine
<bynarie> how do i PROPERLY upgrade kernel, and still have functioning nvidia driver. i know how to install the new kernel, but when i do, it breaks the drivers. ive tried reinstalling, doesnt work
<bynarie> thanks
<AlexPortable> Kira9204: tell that to my printer drivers
<Cheaterman_lapto> wtfbuntu has smartmontools hard-depending on postfix? O__O
<Cheaterman_lapto> I mean Ubuntu*
<Cheaterman_lapto> I'm on a live cd and i need smartmontools, I install it, and I get greeted by the dpkg-configure of postfix O__O
<AlexPortable> How can I install i386 .deb on amd64 system?
<bynarie> AlexPortable, sudo apt-get install package-i386
<bynarie> or package:i386
<Kira9204> AlexPortable: thowever, x32 cannot address more than 3.75GB of RAM, if thats a large problem for you
<Kira9204> (and it cannot run x64 obviously)
<ahmad_schlegel> bye all and thnx again for your help
<AlexPortable> bynarie: it's a .deb
<AlexPortable> Kira9204: yes that's a problem
<AlexPortable> I don't like to waste ram
<bynarie> oh ok
<bynarie> dpkg doesnt work?
<Cheaterman_lapto> Kira9204: That's wrong and you know it
<Cheaterman_lapto> How can you DARE saying that on a ##linux channel
<Cheaterman_lapto> There's PAE, 36 bits of addressing
<welovfree> hello can I still install ubuntu inside windows using wubi?
<Cheaterman_lapto> Kira9204: I know it looks like it, but you have to realize #ubuntu isn't #windows
<bynarie> AlexPortable, have you tried sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i your-package.deb
<Cheaterman_lapto> It runs on a much cleaner kernel, even if the userspace is similar.
<AlexPortable> bynarie: that worked. thanks
<bynarie> no prob
<turd_bird> too lazy to config muh weechat. Anyone have sexified config files they're willing to share?
<Wtf_> !connect irc.europnet.org
<welovfree> exit
<Kira9204> Cheaterman_lapto: as far as i know thats a hardware limitation i thougt all OSes adhered to, but if there is a workaroind then great
<Kira9204> Cheaterman_lapto: would that have a performace inpact tjo?
<Cheaterman_lapto> Kira9204: It's not a "workaround", it's a technology
<Cheaterman_lapto> Nope
<Cheaterman_lapto> It's hardware :)
<Cheaterman_lapto> Lemme find you a wikipedia page since you don't wanna search
<Cheaterman_lapto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Cheaterman_lapto> Kira9204: ^
<Cheaterman_lapto> « PAE was first implemented in the Intel Pentium Pro in 1995 »
<Cheaterman_lapto> Stupid NT kernel having a stupid memory addressing scheme has nothing to do with that :)
<Cheaterman_lapto> And Linux properly supports PAE
<Cheaterman_lapto> You can get up to... 64T of RAM on a 32 bits machine or something
<Cheaterman_lapto> Ah no 64G
<Kira9204> so its down to swindows sucking as usual
<Cheaterman_lapto> Not bad still
<Cheaterman_lapto> Kira9204: Precisely buddy :)
<Cheaterman_lapto> So please don't « insult » Linux by saying it has the same drawbacks ^^
<Cheaterman_lapto> That makes me feel baaad :(
<Cheaterman_lapto> A properly configured 32 bits kernel can address 64G of RAM :)
<Cheaterman_lapto> Ubuntu's liveUSB system is really fast
<Cheaterman_lapto> I mean I had to struggle with a WinRT tablet these days... optimized ARM my ***, it's slow slow slow
<Cheaterman_lapto> Certainly my desktop has much more processing power but still...
<Cheaterman_lapto> Being I/O limited, my browser doesn't load in 15 secs
<Cheaterman_lapto> It loads in 3 max
<_war10ck_> Ubuntu is very fast, and I am Batman. Period
<Cheaterman_lapto> _war10ck_: :DDD
<nanmes> ;wc
<overkill> nick/ gooral
<solars> quick question, I want to set up a VPN and know it's possible through the network manager icon easily. Can I somehow do this via ssh (-X)?
<eXistenZNL> ssh is no vpn
<eXistenZNL> but you can tunnel traffic over ssh
<bynarie> does this fstab entry look OK for an NTFS partition? The UUID is correct, im just concerned about the options sw and 00 (UUID=0A0628E36960F105 /home/heath/backup ntfs sw 0 0 )
<bynarie> ?
<ankk> what's difference between normal ubuntu and lts version?
<eXistenZNL> solars, look on google for 'ssh local port forwarding'
<solars> eXistenZNL, no, I want to setup my ubuntu box as a vpn server via ssh -X
<solars> no port forwarding
<solars> I need to open this network manager somehow
<solars> via ssh -X
<bynarie> ankk, lts just means long term support.. all other editions are only supported for 9 months... LTS are supported for 4 years
<bynarie> same os though
<eXistenZNL> ssh -X gives you the option to see X via SSH but that's still no VPN, vpn is simply another technique
<Kira9204> solars: ssh can tunnel ports, just add what you need
<solars> Kira9204, eXistenZNL you understand me wrong. I want to open the network manager on a remote box, as it allows to easily set up a VPN server
<solars> this has nothing to do with the actual vpn connection
<eXistenZNL> ah now i get it
<eXistenZNL> sorry :D
<solars> heh
<eXistenZNL> why dont u use vnc to view the desktop on the other side? Tunnel that port over SSH and presto
<eXistenZNL> just set up a vnc server / client
<solars> ah right
<solars> thats a good idea
<solars> :)
<solars> thanks
<eXistenZNL> also, servers running guis :( thats not cool bro :P
<solars> its a media server :)
<eXistenZNL> ok that makes sense :)
<eXistenZNL> gl
<solars> and I'm too lazy for the manual setup
<solars> :) thanks
<bynarie> AlexPortable, you can also add i386 to your architecture by doing "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" so you dont have to use the --force-architecture flag
<OerHeks> bynarie, no need for that, ubuntu is multiarch for a long time now, just add <package>:i386
<bynarie> hm ok cool.. didnt know that. thanks
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<Labrus> Does anybody knows to use good the program protel?
<OerHeks> Labrus, what is protel ?
<OerHeks> Labrus, if it is the PCB software, see wineHQ https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3340
<Labrus> it's related with degisn circuit in this program in order to print after in the board.
<Labrus> υεσ ιτ πψβ.
<Labrus> yes it;s pcb.
<Labrus> *it's
<steve_fi> hey, does anyone know how to probe for SDIO devices?
<s0r1n> how to set remote desktop on ubuntu 10.04 to alow view anothe computer with linux mint 17?
<cfhowlett> s0r1n, 10.04 is LONG past end-of-life = no longer supported = no security upgrades/updates ... 14.04 is current LTS
<s0r1n> i know,but is functional ,update from server edition until april 2015
<daftykins> s0r1n: yeah only server is supported... not desktop.
<anonymous> 1
<anonymous> working
<s0r1n> yes,but whay receive update ?
<s0r1n> i use 10.04.4
<cfhowlett> s0r1n, do you understand: you have NO SECURITY if take 10.04.4 on the internet.  you are vulnerable.  upgrade
<k1l> s0r1n: 10.04 desktop is EOL
<OerHeks> s0r1n, to view a remote desktop, you need a desktop on your server, and that part is EOL, not your server
<anonymous> update?
<cfhowlett> !details | anonymous,
<ubottu> anonymous,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<anonymous> 1
<anonymous> 2
<k1l> anonymous: stop that please
<anonymous> ok(
<sudormrf> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<anonymous> b!all
<cfhowlett> anonymous, please ask your ubuntu support question or play in some other channel
<MatteusBlanc> anonymous what are you trying to do?
<anonymous> nothing
<anonymous> ok bye bye
<daftykins> at last.
<balazs> anyone got a recommendation on a graphics card supporting dual monitors ? I'm not a gamer, just programmer
<daftykins> balazs: what's your current hardware? even intel on-die graphics does dual-head now.
<daftykins> you'd be hard pushed to find anything that doesn't
<bynarie> balazs, nvidia cards do mostly... i got nvidia geforce gtx 770m(laptop model)
<bynarie> any nvidia geforce gtx card prolly does.. and like daftykins said, itd be hard to find one that doesnt
<Sagitt> hallo, how i can do a comamand that automatically send "enter"? there is a specific charter or string'
<balazs> I've got some Dell stuff from Costco, and have 2 monitors, but only one of them is DVI
<daftykins> balazs: so the other is VGA? plenty of cards can be bought with 1 x DVI and 1 x VGA, or 2 x DVI with an adapter used to convert one to VGA
<bynarie> Sagitt, http://www.asciitable.com/
<bynarie> that will give you all the codes for each CHAR
<bynarie> Sagitt, what programming language are you refering too?
<balazs> Would a VGA -> DVI change improve pic quality ?
<bynarie> most languages you can use \n or \r\n
<Sagitt> bynarie sorry, i solved it
<Sagitt> is not for a programming language
<BluesKaj> balazs, no
<bynarie> ok no problem
<daftykins> balazs: yes.
<Sagitt> is for Prompt client on iOS
<Sagitt> that have clips
<Sagitt> (ssh client)
<daftykins> balazs: likely it'll make functionality with Linux OSs in general far simpler, too
<daftykins> digital interfaces (DV) are far better than the nasty ol' analog (VGA)
<tgm4883> balazs: you don't magically get better quality using a VGA -> DVI adapter. Your source is still bad
<BluesKaj> vga to dvi is still a vga source quality, balazs
<balazs> tgm4883: I asked if I get a new graphics card with 2 DVI outs
<balazs> instead of 1 VGA 1 DVI
<BluesKaj> balazs,  then yes, if your gpu is capable of igher resolution
<tgm4883> balazs: That isn't how I read that, but you would be moving from analog to digital, so yea
<BluesKaj> higher
<daftykins> balazs: oh, i thought you meant changing to a natively DVI screen.
<daftykins> balazs: i already answered your question in my earlier reply, perhaps you can read it again?
<balazs> daftykins: appreciated. I just responded to other peeps who misunderstood my question
<daftykins> balazs: so, what do you have at the moment?
<balazs> I have a graphics card with one DVi and one VGA out. And 2 monitors that take either VGA or DVI
<daftykins> balazs: but you want to upgrade?
<balazs> I'll buy a graphics card with 2 DVI outs. Any recommendation for that ? Just for video and coding, not gaming
<balazs> daftykins: yes, logical is to upgrade the card, right ?
<daftykins> balazs: it's just that originally it sounded like you couldn't do dual-screen right now, but you say you have a card with both outputs so it should be fine?
<balazs> daftykins: sorry if I wasn't clear. I want to avoid using VGA to save my eyes :)
<holstein> balazs: vga/dvi wont effect your eyes at all..
<balazs> holstein: VGA pic is noticable blurrier
<daftykins> balazs: ah-ha, yes natively digital connections are always better. just anything nvidia i would look at
<Ste91> ciao ragazzi non riesco a cancellare e spostare delle cartelle
<EriC^^> !it | Ste91
<ubottu> Ste91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mynameisdeleted> how well does ubuntu run on a surface pro 3?
<holstein> try it live, mynameisdeleted
<Ste91> ubottu,  grazie non lo trovavo
<ubottu> Ste91: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu is preventing microsoft from supporting linux on the surface..
<mynameisdeleted> I want to know before I buy.. but I guess I can try from usb stick in the microsoft or staples store
<cfhowlett> mynameisdeleted, that's the way to do it ...
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: you cant, though.. its not an ubuntu device
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: either buy with linux preloaded, test before you buy, or make certain you can return the device
<mynameisdeleted> it can boot off usb.. I'll tell them thats a sale requirement that I can boot another os
<daftykins> mynameisdeleted: buy things that are *supposed* to run Ubuntu, not things that you *hope* will run it
<mynameisdeleted> whats a good i7 tablet that runs ubuntu?
<mynameisdeleted> with touchscreen?
<mynameisdeleted> like surface pro with support for 16GB or 32GB ram on a tablet
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: i would ask the vendors for linux support..
<cfhowlett> !touch | mynameisdeleted nexus 10
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted nexus 10: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> are there any i7 tablets yet?
<mynameisdeleted> I think darktable and lightworks both require intel cpu
<mynameisdeleted> surface pro 3 is an i7 tablet with up to 32GB ram
<mynameisdeleted> and 3d video card
<mynameisdeleted> very desktop like
<mynameisdeleted> faster than most desktops
<daftykins> mynameisdeleted: that wouldn't be a tablet anymore.
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: try it and see.. i would prefer an intel chip.. the acer c720 i have is touch screen, not a tablet, and an intel chip, and very reasonable..
<mynameisdeleted> the part I'd want to know about is bios and touchscreen support
<k1l> mynameisdeleted: read that thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231207
<mynameisdeleted> anyways tablet is nice for convenience of bringing on location
<mynameisdeleted> I use an ipad for tethered shooting right now
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: you cant really know about support til you try it. ubuntu is open and all of linux is open. any table creator can choose to support it
<mynameisdeleted> ok
<cfhowlett> mynameisdeleted, http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<mynameisdeleted> I'd just like to fidn someone whos tried it .. but maybe I'll be a first to try it
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: if they dont say they officially support it, then, i try it first hand, and see.. and make sure i can either try it live before i buy, or return it
<k1l> mynameisdeleted: did you see my link?
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: for me, it doesnt matter who else says things work. i need to see it work for myself, and how hard it is to make it work for me.. i prefer the firt-hand data
<mynameisdeleted> nexus is arm based
<DzAirmaX> hi all
<mynameisdeleted> I bet darktable and blender can work fine on arm
<k1l> mynameisdeleted: see the forums post. no need to guess in here when all the info is in that forums post already.
<DzAirmaX> can someone explain me how to install a systemd service ?
<holstein> DzAirmaX: what service?
<DzAirmaX> http://guide.munin-monitoring.org/en/latest/example/rrdcached/systemd.html#example-rrdcached-systemd
<k1l> and there is no reason it should not work on arm. only difference there is, that the drivers are not that easy to get like on the pc side.
<DzAirmaX> I tried the one with upstart but its dosnt work i am losing it xD
<bynarie> anyone know how to fix the bug with buntu and bluetooth audio sink?? (pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<bynarie> Failure: Module initialization failed
<bynarie> )
<holstein> bynarie: whats the bug #?
<bynarie> holstein, sorry i dont know... hold on
<DzAirmaX> holstein, I installed rrdcached successfully, then I try to create a process for munin : https://munin.readthedocs.org/en/latest/master/rrdcached.html
<holstein> DzAirmaX: all i would do is look for an in repo alternative..
<DzAirmaX> its upstart or systemd, but i dont know how to install a systemd service
<balazs> sorry for another noob question, but is there a minimum memory that a graphics card must have to support 1920x1080 dual monitors ? A 1000MB one should be more than enough, right ?
<holstein> DzAirmaX: i would ask the creators if they have any specific setup for ubuntu. or even debian
<balazs> something like: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-1024MB-Graphics-01G-P3-2616-KR/dp/B0083YIGVU
<holstein> balazs: in my experience, its more about how the device and its drivers support linux..
<daftykins> balazs: that'll be fine, just do a quick search for your ubuntu version and a given card to see if there aren't too many scare stories. i'm sure a GT 610 will be plenty.
<daftykins> balazs: we're typically talking needing <64MB RAM for two 1920x1080 screens ;)
<balazs> daftykins: right, I calculated 12megs assuming 3 bytes per pixel
<balazs> for one frame...
<bynarie> heres my real question : how do i properly get nvidia drivers to work after kernel update? ive read quite a few online tutorials and most of them dont work in my situation.. (http://askubuntu.com/questions/492217/nvidia-driver-reset-after-each-kernel-update)
<bynarie> and ive read this one (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual#Kernel_and_Mesa_Updates)
<DJones> bynarie: Are you using the ubuntu supplied nvidia drivers or have you manually installed them? With the official repo releases, I've not had an issue even with intel/nvidia graphics
<bynarie> im using the ones in the "additional drivers" .. the nvidia binary driver prop tested 331.89
<bynarie> DJones,
<DJones> bynarie: That sounds odd, what issues do you get and have you reported it as a bug
<bynarie> DJones, ok so i basically upgrade kernel... i get a bunch of errors about a bad return status... i reboot and when i goto nvidia-settings all of the options arent their or its stuck in intel mode
<bynarie> no i havent filed a bug
<bynarie> DJones, because i assume I was doing something wrong
<DJones> bynarie: Seems off for a 14.10 install
<DJones> s/off/odd/
<bynarie> well, when i do a fresh 14.10 install i cant get my card to work at all.. i had to install 14.04.1 and upgrade to 14.10 to get it working
<DJones> bynarie: I think it would be worth you filing a bug about this
<bynarie> the only way i can get 14.10 to boot is if i set the "nomodeset" flag.. but then the card doesnt run and i cant install drivers
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> DJones, on launchpad or where? ive never filed bug
<DJones> I'm using 14.10 with  dual nvidia/intel cards and I haven't had any issues
<OerHeks> bynarie, can you disable intel in your bios?
<bynarie> no
<bynarie> OerHeks, not an option in bios
<daftykins> bynarie: out of interest, "uname -r" ?
<bynarie> 3.16.0-25 generic
<bynarie> the kernel im trying to install is 3.18
<daftykins> bynarie: i had a feeling you were talking about unsupported kernels.
<bynarie> oh i didnt know it was unspported
<bynarie> 3.18 is unsupported for nvidia?
<OerHeks> bynarie, 3.18 is only available for vivid 15.04 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<daftykins> bynarie: basically, i'm not surprised you're getting issues when trying to put anything other than a given ubuntu releases official kernel on
<DJones> bynarie: The latest kernel provided by Ubuntu is 3.16.0-25
<daftykins> bynarie: so the question is, why are you updating the kernel unofficially?
<bynarie> ah.. yea i seen where it said vivid but i guess i didnt know that it was specifically for vivid
<bynarie> daftykins, speed... my system boots twice as fast with 3.18 than with 3.16
<bynarie> dunno why but it does
<DJones> bynarie: Thats the problem, don't go any further, its not supported
<daftykins> bynarie: alright well if you choose to keep with that, you can't be supported here.
<xcyclist> Say, I was trying to find examples for specifying options with the mount command from GNU.
<daftykins> xcyclist: can you format that as a question? what are you trying to do?
<bynarie> daftykins, no its already uninstalled.. im back on 3.16
<xcyclist> Some places you see options wrapped in parentheses, but from what I gather, that is never used with the actual mount command.
<bynarie> thanks for the advice DJones and daftykins
<xcyclist> So, I would still really like to see more examples of mount command options usages.  Anyone have a lit?
<sotrdofthsstarwa> If I'm using an SSD, are there any special things I need to do in order to cnfigure it?
<xcyclist> list?
<DJones> bynarie: If you really want to test it, you should consider joining #ubuntu+1 (which is the support channel for vivid)  but be aware it'll probably break before release
<xcyclist> From what I can gather, you can/should never use parentheses like -o (op1,op2,op3)
<daftykins> xcyclist: err, i would rather you actually had an example *situation* of something you're trying to do.
<bubbasaures> sotrdofthsstarwa, Ubuntu has built in trim, but you could look at that.
<bubbasaures> at least in 14.04 and 14.10
<daftykins> xcyclist: i've used -o for CIFS mounts when wanting to specify iocharset=utf8 and credentials=/root/.smbpass
<sotrdofthsstarwa> bubbasaures, are you saying TRIM is automatically configured on 14.10?
<xcyclist> Okay:  mount nfsnetworksource /mnt/mynode -o clientaddr=192.168.3.4,vers=4,readonly
<bubbasaures> sotrdofthsstarwa, In a some form yes, I'm not exactly sure the form, I have SSD's as well.
<xcyclist> But really any options will do.
<daftykins> xcyclist: that looks pretty self explanatory to me, otherwise i'm sure the man page for 'mount' would show more.
<sotrdofthsstarwa> bubbasaures, alright, thank you
<xcyclist> The main thing is you don't ever do -o (clientaddr=192.168.3.4,vers=4,readonly)
<xcyclist> Or is that in fact also acceptable?
<daftykins> xcyclist: why don't you just try it?
<xcyclist> Because I don't want to just get away with something.  I want do to things that are supported, and considered good.
<daftykins> xcyclist: sooo read the docs :)
<xcyclist> I did.  However, I see the paren stuff around in fstab files, so I was wondering.
<bubbasaures> xcyclist, gnu is a belief not really associated with commands, it seems you're trying to be gnu all the way.
<Xarlo> GNU is a religion.
<bubbasaures> trinity stallman torvald and shuttleworth here
<daftykins> balazs: by the way, when i'm putting systems together i try to select 'passive' graphics cards (which just use a large heatsink and no fan) - as if your case has adequate air flow, you'll prevent yourself from maintenance somewhere down the line with having to deal with a failed fan
<Chuck_Norris> amen
<xcyclist> Well, perhaps there is some use with conceiving what standards should be, even if they are poorly elaborated.
<daftykins> i prefer results over getting bogged down in the details, over the years things change anyway so you can't rely on being 100% correct for long
<bubbasaures> yeah, computer hard ware and software we're just guessing
<acovrig> I'm trying to connect to a WPA2-enterprise network (whichever kind uses a username/pass without a cert).  I have a wpa_supplicant.conf to the effect of (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-wireless-wpa2-enterprise-connection.39557/); when I run wpa_supplicant I just get "wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED" and I can't connect.
<DF3D2> Hi im having a hard time using DTS/dolby digital passthrough with a 750TI. I believe the TI supports this
<DF3D2> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2796/~/which-hdmi-audio-formats-do-nvidia-gpus-support%3F
<DF3D2> seems to show 750TI supporting this setup
<daftykins> acovrig: well, there's a slight quirk in using a FreeBSD guide with ubuntu of course
<daftykins> DF3D2: what's your source media you're trying to play DTS from? and what are you plugging into expecting to play this?
<acovrig> daftykins, I've used wpa_supplicant before in ubuntu and didn't remember the paramters for the conf file, it should be the same though, it's not like I'm trying to run BSD software on a deb system.
<DF3D2> daftykins, source media is a video file w/ DTS true-HD audio stream (same file shows DTS on the reciever when played on windows via 290x) My reviever is a DENON AVR-S700W and I'm using HDMI from the 750TI
<daftykins> acovrig: indeed, maybe the parameters you've chosen are wrong for the network. why don't you contact whoever runs the infrastructure? perhaps an IT department if it's an educational establishment or some such?
<DF3D2> pavucontrol shows 5.1 options for the 750ti but they say (Unplugged) not sure why
<daftykins> DF3D2: what's your player?
<DF3D2> XBMC and it has pass through enabled
<balazs> daftykins: next time. already pulled the trigger...
<DF3D2> i've also checked "DTS" in the pavucontrol control panel
<daftykins> DF3D2: ok, well come and ask in #kodi then. this is likely irrelevant here.
<daftykins> balazs: oops :) sorry i wasn't quicker
<pa> it looks like bash_completion broke on my system for apt-get install <tab>. what can it be?
<daftykins> DF3D2: expecting to see audio formats in the OS beneath kodi, is your mistake
<DF3D2> daftykins, well im not sure it is irrelevant here
<daftykins> DF3D2: it is.
<acovrig> daftykins, it is, but the IT dept can't figure out how to connect via wpa_supplicant themselves (they're using a pi).  I've done it before so I know it's possible on the network, just not sure how.  I have a windows and mac machine that can connect, any ideas on extracting parameters for wpa_supplicant from one of those?
<DF3D2> daftykins, not sure what this means <daftykins> DF3D2: expecting to see audio formats in the OS beneath kodi, is your mistake
<daftykins> DF3D2: yeah, further convo in #kodi please
<DF3D2> daftykins, it may very well be a pulseaudio/ubuntu setup issue
<DF3D2> but okay...
<daftykins> no, because bitstreaming has nothing to do with that
<irgendwer4711> hi, does Thunar report its events to zeitgeist?
<DF3D2> Well pulseaudio is what passes the stream I would think?
<Chuck_Norris> DF3D2: alsamixer
<DF3D2> Chuck_Norris, I checked alsamixer
<DF3D2> all it has for 750ti is 4 SPDIF settings, all enabled
<Chuck_Norris> DF3D2: it's doesn't have "Stereo Upmix"?
<daftykins> sorry guys but you're chasing down the wrong rabbit hole here
<DF3D2> http://imgur.com/Ou6V3MR
<daftykins> wrong channel
<Chuck_Norris> DF3D2: no no, open a terminal en write: alsamixer   then press <enter>
<daftykins> Chuck_Norris: this is not an ubuntu query.
<pedro__> d
<pedro__> d
<pedro__> d
<Xarlo> d
<Xarlo> d
<Xarlo> d
<Xarlo> d
<Xarlo> d
<Xarlo> d
<unopaste> Xarlo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Chuck_Norris> daftykins: are you a moderator?
<daftykins> Chuck_Norris: is that relevant to knowing an issue is to do with the player software and not the OS? :)
<Chuck_Norris> if am admin write Chuck_Norris stop trying to help him then i'll stop, but, AFAIC he is using ubuntu and it could be related to some miss set up in Alsa, or it could not, but... i least i am trying to help -.-
<Chuck_Norris> if an*
<daftykins> Chuck_Norris: i understand that but i'm trying to help you from wasting your time since this is a #kodi issue and we are now in that channel speaking about it :)
<Chuck_Norris> ok ok
<daftykins> Chuck_Norris: do you know of XBMC/Kodi? if not, it's best to leave it as it's not an OS thing
<gargsms> My ~/Downloads folder contents just disappeared. The hard disk is filled to the same capacity but I cannot find the files anywhere.
<EriC^^> gargsms: do you remember the name of a file?
<pedro__> f
<gargsms> http://askubuntu.com/questions/557670/downloads-folder-contents-disappeared
<pedro__> ff
<rogo> How can I launch and/or uninstall a converted tgz package?   http://roelaro21.twentyone.axc.nl/press/5.png
<gargsms> EriC^^, all the files in Downloads folder vanished
<Chuck_Norris> daftykins: i used XBMC, but, i wasn't going to help him setting up Kodi, i just wanted to know if in alsamixer he has "Stereo Upmix" as i do
<holstein> gargsms: maybe, you asked something to clear it, like a browser
<gargsms> No
<DF3D2> Chuck_Norris, I also believe it could be related to pulseaudio or something but he seems sure it isn't....
<DF3D2> who knows :\
<EriC^^> gargsms: do you remember the name of a file?
<epyx> is using Pidgin for Facebook safe?
<EriC^^> ( or part of it )
<gargsms> EriC^^, holstein Yes I do remember the names of all files and I used 'sudo find / -name "<filenames>"'
<gargsms> It returned no results
<holstein> gargsms: when things "vanish" from my hard drive, i immediatey shutdown, and backup with a live iso and start running tests.. though, i usually find they didnt actually vanish
<holstein> gargsms: why are you using sudo? to find files in your users /home?
<Chuck_Norris> DF3D2: yeah, who knows, at least there is #alsa #pulse #kodi, and all that, think xD
<gargsms> I thought maybe they have gone to places, so I searched everywhere
<EriC^^> gargsms: try it with -iname "*partofit*
<gargsms> holstein, to my misfortune, I am using ecryptfs, so fsck does not help either
<gargsms> EriC^^, find -iname 'filename' ?
<EriC^^> gargsms: "*partofit*" , also check the history for mishaps
<holstein> gargsms: and, thats only assuming a filesystem issue..
<fjg> exit
<EriC^^> gargsms: sudo find -iname "*filename*"
<EriC^^> gargsms: sudo find / -iname "*filename*"
<Chuck_Norris> DF3D2: http://i.imgur.com/lwg2D5w.png
<DF3D2> Chuck_Norris, yes, I know how to use alsamixer
<rogo> How can I uninstall a converted tgz package?    http://roelaro21.twentyone.axc.nl/press/5.png
<DF3D2> the 750ti only has 4 spdif channels under alsamixer, and all are enabled
<holstein> rogo: what was it "converted" to?
<Chuck_Norris> DF3D2: ok ok. back to my things :P
<rogo> @holstein: I converted it to a deb file.
<Chuck_Norris> rogo: what is the name of that .tgz?
<Gay-champion> § anyone can create me a yahoo account? §
<holstein> Gay-champion: not here.. ask at yahoo..
<rogo> @chuck_Norris: 5_144-2_all.tgz
<Gay-champion> because I do not have the mobile phone
<k1l> !ot | Gay-champion
<ubottu> Gay-champion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chuck_Norris> rogo: or better, the name of the .deb once converted
<holstein> Gay-champion: sure.. ask yahoo for support.. https://help.yahoo.com/kb/support-free-charge-yahoo-sln6349.html
<rogo> @Chuck_Norris: 5_144-2_all.deb
<Chuck_Norris> rogo: try: sudo dpkg -r 5
<holstein> rogo: if i wanted a gui, i would search in synaptic.. otherwise, you should be able to use the commandline... did you install the .deb? if so, how?
<gargsms> EriC^^, all it shows are the dc++ filelist cache that I have shared
<rogo> I installed the .deb with Ubuntu Software Center
<EriC^^> gargsms: check the history maybe
<Chuck_Norris> rogo: or: sudo dpkg -r 5_144
<holstein> rogo: there is a gui for gdebi as well..
<EriC^^> ( type history in the terminal )
<gargsms> EriC^^, in case I accidentally deleted all the contents, the hard disk space usage should have gone low, but it stays the same.
<gargsms> How to check history?
<EriC^^> gargsms: type history
<holstein> gargsms: you can type "history" in the terminal
<Chuck_Norris> Granis: press Ctrl+R
<Chuck_Norris> gargsms: press Ctrl+R
<rogo> thanks all: that command made it disappear:  (Reading database ... 629694 files and directories currently installed.) Removing 5 (144-2) ...
<rogo> :-)
 * Chuck_Norris thinks the command history is better than Ctrl+R -.-
<EriC^^> gargsms: have you used a root shell recently?
<Chuck_Norris> rogo: np
<holstein> gargsms was using root to search for the files..
<gargsms> Not before they disappeared.
<joel__> I'm trying to like Ubuntu. Seems to have LOADS of problems
<EriC^^> ok, nevermind then
<gargsms> holstein, sudo is not root IMO :p
<holstein> !ask | joel__
<ubottu> joel__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> gargsms: cool.. i think its best to not assume, and test from the beginning. have you tested the hardware?
<joel__> I'm trying to add a VPN configuation with no success
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> joel__: feel fre and share errors.. i have used ubuntu as the VPN server and client in the past.. many volunteers will be glad to assist.. use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for discussion vs support.. thanks!
<Gay-champion> anyone here is a programmer unity 3d?
<Tobias[L]> joel__: if you use openvpn try it with the commandline : 'openvpn --config /path/to/configfile
<holstein> Gay-champion: this is just, as stated before, and in the topic, the ubuntu support channel.. http://unity3d.com/ is where i would go for unity3d questions
<gargsms> EriC^^, holstein as per my history, I used webhttrack before I lost everything. I remember a power failure caused my PC to turn off that night.
<joel__> I right click on the wifi icon, select VPN Connections, Configure VPN and nothing happens
<holstein> gargsms: you lost "everything"? or just ~/Downloads?
<gargsms> Then I panicked, so I chmod'ed all the Download/* to 777
<holstein> gargsms: a poweroff like that can cause data loss..
<gargsms> holstein, just Downloads
<holstein> gargsms: so, you did *not* lose "everything". i would start by testing my hardware.. the ram and the hard drive.. if you had a power off force like that, you *can* lose things..
<gargsms> One of my friends said he had similar issue earlier and could not recover anything
<gargsms> holstein, where to start?
<holstein> gargsms: you should have backups, as *all* hard drives *will* fail
<gargsms> holstein, I did not. -_-
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec is the tool i use to try and recover deleted or "lost" data
<EriC^^> gargsms: it's probably best to do as holstein is saying and test the hardware first, as you could lose more data potentially, after that maybe use testdisk or other recovery methods, etc. to get the data back.
<holstein> gargsms: sure. you can do that going forward, now.. power failures happen, and hard drives *all* fail
<gargsms> Anyway, there wasn't too important data in there. I need a list of all files so that I can redownload them
<holstein> gargsms: i use the memtest in a live iso, the one i installed ubuntu from.. and i use gsmartcontrol
<holstein> gargsms: friend, *all* your data on that drive *will* get lost.. its just a matter of time
<EriC^^> gargsms: testdisk can most likely get you that list,
<holstein> gargsms: if you had something writing to the disk and the power was cut, you can break the hard drive.. if all i had was a lost ~/Download directory, i would be happy about that..
<gargsms> I will try memtest.
<holstein> gargsms: memtest *only* tests the memory, and doenst "fix" anything here
<holstein> gargsms: you have nothing broken to fix.. if you had a power off, then, that was likely the entire cuase of your loss of data.. these test mentioned dont recover the data.. it just allows you to assure the hard drive is still ok, and not damaged
<gargsms> I tried testdisk from another Ubuntu installation that I have. Turns out because I have been using ecryptfs, the data in ~ will not be seen at all.
<holstein> gargsms: sure.. thats *another* issue you have to work around.. mounting your drive from a live environement. but, testdisk or photorec *can* be used there
<holstein> gargsms: regardless of *any* of that, you need to have a backup of *any* data you want to keep..
<gargsms> holstein, maybe you are correct, but my hard disk seems to be filled to the same capacity as before.
<gargsms> I WILL KEEP A BACKUP, ALWAYS. :)
<holstein> gargsms: no, friend. that is a fact.. its not a maybe. its a matter of time til *all* drives fail.. period
<gargsms> holstein, does an external disk suffice for backup?
<ubuntu100> does  anyone get this when starting firefox from the terminal
<ubuntu100> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<holstein> gargsms: what will "suffice" is up to you.. if your house or where both drives are stored were to catch fire, then, you can lose *all* that data, and your backup
<holstein> gargsms: http://lifehacker.com/5961216/why-you-should-have-more-than-one-backup for example.. but, its up to you what is important and how you want to deal with it..
<Tobias[L]> Anyone familiar with battery saving? i have An lenovo ideapad y500 in max config (i7, 16g ram, sli 650m). i've gotten to 2:30 of battery life with as less usage as possible and a brand new battery. that still is far from ideal and yes since it is dual sli lenovo locked the optimus feature out, even a modded bios doesnt bring it back, aswell as both cards always powered (while one is switchable
<gargsms> holstein, haha
<Tobias[L]> it gives me only a few watts... so any idea appreciated
<gargsms> All hard drives *will* eventually fail. Truth of life.
<EriC^^> gargsms: life will eventually fail. truth of life.
<gargsms> Turns out when I ran the Disk Space Analyzer, I found that all of my ~/Downloads got moved to .dc++ folder
<gargsms> EriC^^, holstein ^
<gargsms> That is freaking weird
 * gargsms goes to buy a new life
<Tobias[L]> gargsms: but in the heavy duty test SSD'd ran all over 750 TB of writing and the two best are currently at 2PByte
<holstein> Tobias[L]: this is not related to your battery live question
<holstein> life*
<sam_> hi
<ponyofdeath> hi, how can i prevent dnsmasq from overwriting resolv.conf i have port=0 in my dnsmasq.conf
<sam_> majic
<sam_> magic
<Tobias[L]> holstein: i know but in reaction to gargsms
<holstein> Tobias[L]: what i find is, trying different GPU drivers, and using specific laptop modes can have a little effect on the perfomance, but, in linux, you typically take a hit in battery life, since, the hardware manufacturer didnt address linux support for you
 * gargsms goes to buy a new life *and*  an SSD
<holstein> gargsms: *all* drives fail.. SSD's.. etc. buying an ssd doesnt mean you dont need a backup
<Tobias[L]> holstein: that is the problem, the laptop runs a full hour longer than under windows
<holstein> Tobias[L]: sure, and that is to be expected. the windows support was specifically addressed by the creator of the hardware
<gargsms> holstein, for backup obviously. I *will* use cloud backup now. Is that fine?
<holstein> Tobias[L]: i have an old netbook that went from 9+ hours in XP to 5 hours in linux.. but, i *want* linux on the hardware, so, i accepted the compromise
<Tobias[L]> holstein: you read it wrong
<EriC^^> gargsms: you still have the problem of your house catching on fire
<holstein> gargsms: again, friend "fine" is up to you.. its your data
 * EriC^^ suggests gargsms invest in fire extinguishers
<gargsms> holstein, I understand that I am going to lose my data *eventually*
<Tobias[L]> holstein: it runs 2:30 in linux and 1:30 in windows... idle
<holstein> Tobias[L]: great!.. so whats the problem?
<Tobias[L]> holstein: it should reach 5!
<Tobias[L]> XD
<holstein> Tobias[L]: you can ask "windows" for better driver support
 * gargsms is thinking of going to Antarctica
<hilbilly> He is too cheap to purchase a 9 cell battery for it.
<holstein> Tobias[L]: batteries fail.. if its an older unit, i would be expecting that from it
<Tobias[L]> im adressing that by evading this pc altogether for long battery dependency and get myself another 9 hour pc buuut it is a brand new battery and the pc should reach 4-5 hours on average usage
<Tobias[L]> hilbilly: it is a 9 cell battery
<hilbilly> oh
<holstein> Tobias[L]: i would ask the manufacturer.. could be the battery is bad, and may be covered..
<Tobias[L]> the other battery held up the same and that was also from manufacturer and i got the model checked already
<holstein> Tobias[L]: so, you asked the manufacturer about the expected specs? or just the model #'s?
<gargsms> EriC^^, holstein Should I file a bug with LinuxDC++?
<Tobias[L]> holstein: i sent the model to them with bad battery life (got a cable fixed aswell) and it came back with "checked trough, cable repaired, not a single problem else*
<holstein> gargsms: where did you get the package? a ppa?
<gargsms> No, apt-get
<holstein> !info linuxdcpp
<ubottu> linuxdcpp (source: linuxdcpp): Port of the Windows file-sharing program, DC++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 1186 kB, installed size 4424 kB
<Gay-champion> Who is a transexual gay here ?
<holstein> Gay-champion: please stop that...
<ubuntu100> your mom
<holstein> !bug | gargsms
<ubottu> gargsms: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> gargsms: though, its not a "Bug" if you had the power shutdown, and that cuased the issue
<gargsms> That's why I asked. I cannot give any STRs
<gargsms> Heck, even I am not very sure if that happened because of the power failure or something else.
<gargsms> I found my data, somehow.
<gargsms> holstein, and I will keep backup now. Promise.
<holstein> gargsms: literally doenst make a difference to me.. its not my data ;)
<EriC^^> gargsms: do you cross your heart and hope to die?
<gargsms> EriC^^, I don't know. Maybe my house is getting burnt tonight
<EriC^^> all this talk is making me ache for bbq or something
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leo__> ahista
<Uqbar> hi. ubuntu 14.04 i386. occasionally the "multimedia" keys and my custom shortcuts stop working. unity's standard keyboard shortcuts keep working. restarting the session "fixes" the problem. what should I kill/restart to restore the shortcuts functionality without restarting the whole session?
<Uqbar> sorry, that's ubuntu 14.10.
<kleo> hi
<kleo> yellow
<kleo> hello
<kleo> holaj
<kleo> bye
<holstein> Uqbar: not sure.. have you looked for a bug about it? maybe there is a "fix" addressing that..
<kleo> i am new her
<kleo> her
<kleo> here
<holstein> kleo: just check the /topic, and use the #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat.. thanks!
<k1l> kleo: please dont produce that much lines. if you got a ubuntu support issue just ask the question :)
<kleo> hallo
<Uqbar> holstein: what I've found STFW is only generic stuff about shortcuts never working or upgrades killing shortcuts: not my case.
<andy114> Hello?
<holstein> Uqbar: sure, i would think it would be specific to your hardware.. you can start a bug, and try and find someone with that hardware to confirm it
<holstein> andy114: yes.. welcome.. we *all* see you .. please use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.. thanks
<Uqbar> holstein: well if _could_ be hardware-specific, but my custom shortcuts only involve "normal" keys, so I think it would be unlikely.
<Uqbar> s/if/it/
<andy114> Okay, when I go to sign into the root login, I put my username in and when I go to put my password in, nothing types/comes up on screen. How can I fix this?
<EriC^^> andy114: your root login?
<bubbasaures> andy114, root login?
<k1l> andy114: you dont login to root on ubuntu
<EriC^^> andy114: you mean lightdm?
<trijntje> andy114: just put in your password and press enter, thats how you use sudo
<Uqbar> hmm this might be useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<k1l> andy114: or do you mean the terminal login on a tty?
<naftilos76> Hi, i want to make an image file out of a directory and its' contents and later be able to restore the dir tree from the image file. Does anybody know of any app in linux that can do that other than compressing apps like zip, tar etc?
<andy114> When it asks for Username and password on startup, when I type in the password nothing shows up
<andy114> Just saying i'm new to Ubuntu... :p
<k1l> andy114: on the login screen?
<EriC^^> andy114: nothing shows up as in you type the password but you dont see any "*" ?
<k1l> andy114: did it run before? what did you do before that didnt work anymore? does the guest-accoun work?
<mikemiketorino> Hi .. someone can help on this link:    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio
<mikemiketorino> for installation of Serviio?
<andy114> This is a fresh install so this is first time boot, it says login: andy114 then under it Password: _ I cant type into the password field.
<k1l> mikemiketorino: #ubuntu-it can
<andy114> I could type the Username but not the password.
<EriC^^> andy114: the password should already be there
<k1l> andy114: you can type the password. its just not shown due to security
<mikemiketorino> nobody there ... let's search english one .. sorry
<EriC^^> *username
<andy114> Nonon theres no "*" or anything, nothing shows up in the field, no characters at all.
<trijntje> andy114: what does the screen look like when you try to put in your password?
<EriC^^> andy114: try the accessibility icon on the top right corner
<EriC^^> andy114: login through it and see if the keyboard needs to be set or something
<andy114> Its a black screen which has Ubuntu 14.10 in the top left corner
<trijntje> any color?
<andy114> Nope
<trijntje> so its a terminal login, so probably something went wrong with the installation
<k1l> andy114: so its a server install?
<andy114> Yeah
<k1l> so, server install?
<trijntje> andy114: try to mention stuf like that ;)
<andy114> Yep lol
<trijntje> so, for the server login you dont see your password
<k1l> is it a remote login or are you sitting in front?
<trijntje> just type it in and hit enter, and you're good to go
<andy114> When I type on my keyboard nothing comes up, but I can still type my username in.
<EriC^^> andy114: that's normal
<andy114> Sitting infront
<EriC^^> it's so that nobody can tell how long the password is
<k1l> andy114: the password is not shown!!!
<k1l> andy114: it doesnt show ****** it is just blank. just type your password blind and hit enter
<andy114> I just did, still says Login incorrect.
<Bashing-om> andy114: Not shown is a security measure.
<k1l> andy114: so its working but you use the wrong username or password
<andy114> Theres nothing, just a blinking "_"
<EriC^^> andy114: does your user contain any uppercase characters?
<k1l> andy114: what? you said you see the login? now its just "_" ?
<andy114> No it dosent
<k1l> andy114: please get your facts right. you are telling a different story every time now.
<EriC^^> andy114: boot into the recovery mode and reset your password with passwd <username>
<Bashing-om> andy114: " just a blinking "_" " maybe something other is awaiting input. What results with key combo ctl+c to terminate and return to prompt ?
<anonymous_prism_> funny
<andy114> Okay okay, I boot my laptop up, it loads onto a black screen, it tells me to type my login I type it then hit enter, it then says Password, I cant type anything theres just a blinking _
<k1l> andy114: it is a server install?on a laptop?
<anonymous_prism_> okey try reinstall your windows os systeem have an nice day
<luc4> Anyone who knows how to add a new xsession to lightdm? I added the .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions but I have no new item…
<Uqbar> andy114: that's NORMAL. type the password and then return, and you should login.
<anonymous_prism_> reinstal your os systeem and your all fine
<andy114> The problem is is that when I type NOTHING shows up in the Password area!
<Uqbar> andy114: you might check that the keyboard be set up correctly, by typing non-alphabetic characters at the login prompt (if you have non-alpha characters in the password, which might be interpreted incorrectly in case of setup issues)
<Bashing-om> andy114: Zar 10; that is normal, security reasons .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i think we're being trolled here
<Uqbar> andy114: NOTHING must appear when you type the password, it's the normal, intended behaviour.
<anonymous_projec> warring kicking anoymous will cost your pc i will strike you down and you all just stupid fools have an nice day
<OerHeks> that should be oke, no output
<bubbasaures> lol
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah, let no good deed go unpunished .
<andy114> Okay so if its intended behaviour then why dosent it sign in???
<Uqbar> because you're typing the wrong password.
<Uqbar> or your keyboard isn't set up correctly, see what I said a few lines ago.
<eka> hi... after editing /etc/exports do I need to restart the NFS service?
<andy114> Okay then, if my keyboard isnt setup correctly, how do I do it?
<Uqbar> first you have to check whether it is set up correctly or not. to do that, type something into the login prompt to see.
<Bashing-om> andy114: I once did a clean install, and caps lock was engaged - unnoticed, Like to have never figuered out that my password was uppercase rather then the intended lower case. I did change the password back to lower case.
<andy114> OKay I have typed my Username in, now what?
<Uqbar> now delete it and type some non-alpha characters, like / - ?, to see if they match your keyboard.
<bubbasaures> err see if the password shows
<EriC^^> andy114: type your password as a login to see if all the chars come up
<Uqbar> or just type it here for us to check ;-) . (hunter2 in 3... 2... 1...)
<andy114> Okay done that it works
<EriC^^> andy114: try Bashing-om 's suggestion, if it doesn't work boot into the recovery mode and change your password.
<andy114> Everything works
<Uqbar> andy114: then you're simply entering the password wrong.
<Uqbar> andy114: ah sorry, I didn't see you said it works.
<andy114> Jesus christ how many times do I have to say, when I press a key it dosent show up in the field theres no * or anything it stays as a blinking _
<andy114> Oh lol :p
<Uqbar> andy114: it. is. NORMAL.
<Uqbar> did you manage to log in or not?
<k1l> andy114: and how often do we have to say that there is _no sign_ in the password field when you type
<andy114> If its NORMAL then why does it keep saying "Login incorrect"?????
<Uqbar> 21:11 < Uqbar> because you're typing the wrong password.
<k1l> andy114: because it is incorrect
<k1l> andy114: you need to change from "the login doesnt work because i dont see *****" to "login doesnt work because i use wrong username or wrong password"
 * EriC^^ wonders how would one safely reboot in such a situation
<Pici> reisub
<EriC^^> alt+prntscrn reisub ?
<EriC^^> maybe reisssub
<EriC^^> hehe :D
<Uqbar> is ctrl-alt-delete disabled on the console?
<k1l> Uqbar: its disabled at all on ubuntu
<Uqbar> k1l: it doesn't seem disabled at all, at least in the console. I've just rebooted my laptop with ctrl-alt-delete at the console, and I haven't configured anything special to do it.
<Uqbar> under X, yes, it's disabled.
<Bala> hey
<k1l> well, i thought dontzap was everywhere
<EriC^^> Uqbar: to answer your question, no it's not disabled.
<Uqbar> dontzap is X specific
<EriC^^> :D
<Bala> can someone explain to me what is the best start for someone who wants to learn different programming language ?
<Uqbar> EriC^^: as I wrote, I just verified myself :)
<rberg_> in the console its controlled by /etc/init/control-alt-delete.conf
<EriC^^> Uqbar: same here :)
<zumba_addict> what's going to happen if you clear up arp every 10 mins?
<EriC^^> we're like dumb and dumber tree
<andy114> http://youtu.be/Wh9rguYkp4g
<andy114> Look at that
<ikonia> why ?
<andy114> This is my problem
<Uqbar> zumba_addict: nothing much. you'll see some more ARP traffic to re-populate the ARP table.
<k1l> andy114: video is private
<zumba_addict> will it slow down the connections?
<zumba_addict> what about existing connections? will it be broken?
<Uqbar> nothing will be broken, you won't notice any slowdown.
<zumba_addict> k
<andy114> Try now?
<k1l> andy114: ok video works
<Uqbar> andy114: youtube says the video is private
<k1l> andy114: so your password is 2000000 times w?
<mikemiketorino> Hi .. I am following this link: http://wiki.serviio.org/doku.php?id=howto:linux:install:ubuntu
<andy114> No its just an example
<k1l> andy114: use your real password.
<andy114> To show that nothing shows up!
<mikemiketorino> someone can help me? I have done all .. Serviio is running but I can't open the console
<zumba_addict> this is what amazon is suggesting to clear it up from cache - ip neigh | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -IX arp -v -i eth0 -d X
<k1l> andy114: and there will be no * or _ or letters in the "password" line.
<Pici> andy114: nothing is supposed to show up.
<ikonia> andy114: this is getting tedious now
<ikonia> andy114: there is no vissable signs in the password field
<ikonia> accept that
<Uqbar> andy114: ah sorry, maybe noboty told you that NOTHING should show up in the password field?
<k1l> andy114: the problem you show in the video is not a problem at all. it is so nobody can show the number of letters of your password.
<andy114> Okay is NOTHING shows up then WHY CANT I SIGN IN?
<EriC^^> this is getting hilarious
<ikonia> andy114: your password is wrong
<ikonia> or your username is wrong
<k1l> andy114: because your password is wrong
<andy114> It isnt ffs
<ikonia> andy114: can you login to the gui ?
<k1l> andy114: wrong like in typo.
<EriC^^> i cant believe you made a youtube video of that
<rberg_> or you set false as your shell ?
<andy114> Ive reinstalled twice now using the same username and fricken password
<k1l> or in wrong keyboard layout. like german keyboard got qwertz and not qwery in first row
<ikonia> andy114: can you login to the gui
<EriC^^> andy114: did you create a /etc/nologin file?
<EriC^^> andy114: touch /etc/nologin ? or messed with chsh ?
<ikonia> he can't login....how would he create those
<andy114> This is a First time boot!
<EriC^^> i dont know what makes sense anymore
<k1l> andy114: reboot to recovery and reset the password
<andy114> How?
<andy114> lol
<ikonia> andy114: reinstall and set the password to 123456
<EriC^^> andy114: please try writing your password with the CAPS lock on as Bashing-om suggested
<ikonia> something that is not dependent on a keyboard mapping
<EriC^^> andy114: if it doesn't work boot into the recovery mode and set your password
<Uqbar> andy114: to reboot, hit ctrl-alt-delete
<EriC^^> andy114: hold shift while the pc boots, advanced > recovery > enable networking > drop to root shell > type passwd your_username
<andy114> Okay
<EriC^^> andy114: does your password contain any special characters?
<andy114> No
<EriC^^> i'm just curious cause you said you reinstalled twice using the same password
<zumba_addict> is there a tool to verify that the arp address is the right one for that ip address/machine?
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict: have you tried arpwatch or just a manual comparrison of MAC to IP?
<Uqbar> zumba_addict: on _one_ machine, no. it will tell you the MAC address it *thinks* matches the IP address. if for some reason (bug, ARP poisoning), then the machine might be insufficient in establishing it.
<ankk> fatal error: tk.h: No such file or directory
<Uqbar> *if for some reason (bug, ARP poisoning) it has the wrong MAC address,
<ankk> what can i do about this error?
<blno> -
<blno> oops
<zumba_addict> Thanks Uqbar. What are other solutions?
<zumba_addict> thank you techsuperfreak. How does arpwatch work? Is it running on a separate machine?
<mike> hello
<Guest87495> LONG LIVE PIRATE BAY!
<zumba_addict> i heard it got shut down
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest87495> It's back up
<daftykins> Guest87495 zumba_addict - no thank you.
<zumba_addict> yup, daftykins is right
<zumba_addict> it's off topic
<Guest87495> http://thepiratebay.ee/
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict: Check this out - http://bit.ly/1wegAgJ
<zumba_addict> k
<Guest87495> sorrry bout that
<azi`> I have a shell to an ubuntu server
<axelddd> hello
<azi`> i've noticed that I can go to /home/ cd into other's users directories
<axelddd> does ubuntu have transmission embedded?
<azi`> and even open some files there
<zumba_addict> techsuperfreak: so if arpwatch saw a change in mac address, can it tell other machines on the network about that change?
<azi`> isnt this a bit weird?
<daftykins> azi`: this would be something to discuss with who provides you with this shell, not us
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict: no, the only reason a arp mapping changes is due to arp poisoning or something else foul
<zumba_addict> k
<zumba_addict> it's because it happens in AWS too
<rberg_> azi`: no thats not really weird, you can set the file permissions to prevent over users from reading your files.
<rberg_> ie: I think your private ssh key is set to 600 to prevent that.
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict: AWS?
<zumba_addict> amazon web services
<zumba_addict> techsuperfreak:  http://engineering.clever.com/2014/12/10/when-your-ip-traffic-in-aws-disappears-into-a-black-hole/
<zumba_addict> is arpwatch really fast to know a change?
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict:  That would be a whole different ball of wax...clusters, cahcing, HA
<zumba_addict> can we tell arpwatch to log to a specific file?
<zumba_addict> i remember using a perl script before that watches a logfile then executes a command
<zumba_addict> couldn't recall it anymore since that was around 1996
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict: Yes, you can have it speciies a savefile.  You can also have arpwatch email changes it catches
<cpined> I have ubuntu 14.04 gnome and the applications don't show up in the title bar.  I need to see them to control activity.  The show up when I use gnome-fallback-session.
<zumba_addict> techsuperfreak: not just email, I want it to ssh to different boxes to execute arp -d ip address
<zumba_addict> i know it's bad since what if the arp is the attacker :)
<zumba_addict> do you agree with me that I don't agree somewhat with the link I posted since what if arp was being poisoned
<techsuperfreak> If you are worried about arp poisoning you should look at something a bit better
<zumba_addict> that article clears the cache
<Pessimist> Is there something like for ubuntu that I can install the system from a command line? I have luks on lvm on one partition and inside wubi when I choose everything it fails to install
<Pessimist> Like mount everything somewhere, install base packages, chroot, install bootloader, ...
<daftykins> WUBI is the devil.
<zumba_addict> do you know if arpwatch is fast to notice changes?
<daftykins> Pessimist: are you saying you're trying to use WUBI to install ubuntu... inside ubuntu?
<Pessimist> Or wait, I don't have Wubi in mind. I meant the Ubuntu installer... I thought it's called wubi
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict: Should be
<ikonia> as fast as arp changes
<zumba_addict> k
<Pessimist> daftykins, no ^, I thought wubi is how the ubuntu is called
<daftykins> Pessimist: no, that's the windows ubuntu installer (which should be fired out of a cannon into the sun)
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict: If you are worried about intrustion detection, check out Snort
<zumba_addict> ikonia: i was thinking how an interface like eth0 is caching arp entries and not clearing it
<rberg_> Pessimist: you can do that with debootstrap
<zumba_addict> techsuperfreak: i'm familiar with snort
<ikonia> zumba_addict: it will cache them, but it will change as arp changes
<ikonia> zumba_addict: thats what arp cache is
<zumba_addict> ikonia: did you see the article I posted above? http://engineering.clever.com/2014/12/10/when-your-ip-traffic-in-aws-disappears-into-a-black-hole/
<ikonia> zumba_addict: no
<zumba_addict> the engineer was sharing they couldn't connect until they found the culprit, cached arp
<zumba_addict> sharing/saying (on that article)
<ikonia> zumba_addict: arp cache is a common issue in that respect, but it depends how your network is setup
<zumba_addict> k
<zumba_addict> that is AWS which we are also using
<zumba_addict> though we havent't encountered that issue yet
<Tom84> Anyone have a good IRC bot API for C++?
<ikonia> not an ubuntu issue
<Tom84> oh sorry
<daftykins> Tom84: you PM'd me the other day with some abuse or something, please make sure you don't do it again.
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict:  Have you looked at the cron script that was in the article, it appears to be an easy fix
<zumba_addict> techsuperfreak: yup, I saw it. It's really easy though it's dependent on time
<cpined> any idea why gnome does not display running applications in the menu bar but when I switch to gnome-session-fallback it does?
<zumba_addict> that's why I was trying to check if arpwatch is fast, then the logwatcher script I mentioned, then it will ssh to each unix boxes and run arp -d ipaddress
<techsuperfreak> zumba_addict: I'm not sure if that will be any quicker than just clearing the stale entries every few mins
<zumba_addict> k
<zumba_addict> arpwatch could be realtime vs cron is every minute
<daftykins> you're never going to have a MAC change in less than a minute :P
<zumba_addict> i don't remember being able to configure cron to do every second
<zumba_addict> :)
<daftykins> zumba_addict: i think if you have an issue with that posts solution, you should pay for some AWS support and talk with their techs about your ideas.
<zumba_addict> daftykins: that's not ours. We just found it
<daftykins> zumba_addict: i know
<zumba_addict> oh, I didn't see the word "if" :)
<daftykins> ;)
<mikemiketorino> Hi. I installed serviio .. and I made serviio.conf as :  o driver per il wi fa del mac?
<mikemiketorino> <mikemiketorino> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467243/  ... but service will not start. Some one can help me?
<ikonia> martinklepsch: what's the actual problem
<soman> I installed (offline) some packages (about 30) with dpkg -i and they won't be installed due to dependencies. Now when I do apt-get install -f it wanrs me about deleting about 1k packages including libreoffice and much ore apps. How can I fix the situation?
<goa-gil> pmfji
<goa-gil> but ubuntu upstart and init scripts are not good quality
<EriC^^> soman: which packages did you install?
<andy114> Okay Im back :p I reinstalled Ubuntu, yet I still cant type the password :p
<k1l_> andy114: stop
<k1l_> andy114: are you aware that there will never ever ever ever any sign when you type a password on there?
<goa-gil> please type your pass
<andy114> Yes but, why will it not let me sign in?
<k1l_> goa-gil: go somewhere else to troll
<goa-gil> oh, dont make me cry
<goa-gil> ask me an honest question and i will answer
<techsuperfreak> andy114: Trying using a different terminal - press CTRL-ALT-F2 and try there
<ikonia> andy114: how did you set your password
<soman> EriC^^: openjdk-7 nethogs
<k1l_> andy114: that is another question. please reboot to revovery and set a easy password that cant be triggered by different keboard settings or capslock
<soman> EriC^^: i downloaded from debian.packages.org and installed to the deb based distro
<andy114> Okay im in recovery mode
<andy114> Now what do I do?
<andy114> :p
<EriC^^> andy114: type passwd <your username>
<andy114> Where?
<EriC^^> press enable networking, then press drop to root shell
<ikonia> andy114: how did you set your password
<andy114> Through the install
<ikonia> andy114: I told you to set the password to 123456 through the install
<ikonia> andy114: did you do that ?
<andy114> Nope :p
<ikonia> andy114: why did you not do that ?
<andy114> Because I did not see your message
<ikonia> andy114: ok - please do that
<ponyofdeath> hi, is there a way to prevent dnsmasq override resolv.conf with 127.0.0.1 even after I have port=-
<ikonia> andy114: 123456 is a sequence that is not impacted by different keymaps, or caps lock
<ikonia> ponyofdeath: you can disable dnsmasq within network manager config
<ponyofdeath> ikonia: i am using dns masq
<ponyofdeath> just for tftp / dhcp
<ponyofdeath> not dns
<andy114> Fine then, this will be the fourth time in Reinstalling
<ikonia> ponyofdeath: errr dnsmasq is for dns
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with tftp
<ponyofdeath> ikonia: it has tfptp and dhcp
<EriC^^> andy114: if you're already in the recovery reset it there
<ponyofdeath> ikonia: i use ubuntu-server which does not seem to be running network manager either
<andy114> omfg
<ikonia> andy114: tone down the language, there is no need for it
<ikonia> ponyofdeath: thats interesting
<andy114> Okay im in Recovery mode
<andy114> I enabled networking
<k1l_> !password | andy114
<ubottu> andy114: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<EriC^^> andy114: ok, press drop to root shell
<ponyofdeath> port=0 disables dns and i dont see dnsmasq listening on port 53 but it still overwrites my resolv.conf
<andy114> Yep I have
<ponyofdeath> which is annoying since i dont use it for dns
<andy114> I typed passwd andy
<andy114> It says change password
<ikonia> ponyofdeath: to be honest, I didn't know it could do tftp/dhcp services,
<k1l_> andy114: it was andy114 last time you showed the video
<andy114> I reinstalled
<EriC^^> andy114: ok, and did you change it?
<andy114> Nope
<k1l_> andy114: make sure to use the real nick and pws then. that is a sure way to get incorrect login
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<andy114> Well you know how nothing comes up when I type for putting in my pass
<EriC^^> yeah..
<k1l_> andy114: stop
<k1l_> andy114: that is 100% right.
<k1l_> andy114: there is nothing to show up while you enter your pw. that is a security feature.
<ikonia> andy114: please check your private messages, you can no longer talk in this channel
<k1l_> andy114: i really think you are just trolling since we explained that 100 times now since 2 hours.
<Guido2> hello, i have some trouble with http://www.2daygeek.com/installing-android-emulator-in-linux/ and http://www.2daygeek.com/whatsapp-installation-in-linux/ because of the 'libvirtd' group I think
<petr__>  #gaygeeks :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<petr__> * #gayg
<streulma> hi, is Virtualbox DKMS a problem with installing on 14.10 Utopic or is it solved ?
<k1l_> !register | petr__ for more help please see #freenode
<ubottu> petr__ for more help please see #freenode: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<petr__>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER petr__ qpjwrskvlioa
<Pici> petr__: try without the space in front.
<mirak_> can we use ntrfs ?
<mirak_> btrfs
<bekks> Why wouldnt we?
<k1l_> mirak_: you can use it. ubuntu standard is still ext4
<andy114> Hi, I am sorry to bother you all but I am unable to sign into my Ubuntu server, this is a new install.
<IdleOne> and change the password you are using
<k1l_> andy114: are you sure you enter the right pw?
<ikonia> set the password to 123456
<EriC^^> andy114: when you changed the password using the recovery console, what happened?
<k1l_> andy114: make sure to test a pw that is easy and doesnt depent on keyboard layouts.
<ikonia> 123456 is a safe test
<ikonia> it does not differ with languages
<ikonia> or have a depend on caps lock
<andy114> It said that the passwords do not match
<ikonia> you did not type them the same
<ikonia> use 123456
<andy114> Yes I did
<dts|pokeball> 2
<ikonia> it is very hard to type that wrong
<dts|pokeball> 3
<andy114> Okay I did it, it now says Authentication token manipulation error
<EriC^^> andy114: press enable networking
<mark76> Hey.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine.  How big is wbritish?
<EriC^^> ctrl+d, then enable networking then drop to root shell
<andy114> How do I get out of the console thing?
<ikonia> andy114: what is the EXACT command you typed
<ikonia> andy114: and I do mean exact
<andy114> passwd andy
<k1l_> (/ is still ro)
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> andy114: type this
<ikonia> mount -rw -o remount /
<EriC^^> ikonia: he can't type 123456
<EriC^^> press enable networking for the love of god
<ikonia> yes, I see the risk
<ikonia> this is why I wanted a clean install with a simple password
<andy114> How do I get out of the black console thing, in order to select Networking?
<EriC^^> andy114: type exit
<andy114> I pressed enter on Networking and It took me to where it says do you wish to continue. Now im in another console
<EriC^^> type id
<andy114> And I cant get out of it, in order to press yes
<andy114> Okay I have
<daftykins> EriC^^: we only love Tux, here ;)
<andy114> Nothings happened
<jcbjoe_> hello .. just installed ubuntu without setting a root password .. anyway to fix this ? i installed ubuntu in a virtualbox
<ikonia> jcbjoe_: ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<ikonia> jcbjoe_: it uses your user password with sudo
<jcbjoe_> oh
<jcbjoe_> thanks
<andy114> EriC^^ ??
<ahmad_schlegel> hi all
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there a gui app that shows how much internet you are currently using?
<_guest_> hello, i need to know how to change the resolution for grub. will anyone help me?
<EriC^^> andy114: press ctrl+d
<MDTech-us_MAN> like as a notification or something
<andy114> Nothing
<EriC^^> andy114: what console are you in right now?
<andy114> Its a black rectangle at the bottom of the screen
<EriC^^> ok, does it say anything?
<andy114> No, only what ive typed
<streulma> I'm new to Ubuntu 14.10 :(
<EriC^^> andy114: is there any prompt?
<EriC^^> # ?
<andy114> No
<ikonia> just do a clean install
<ikonia> set the password to 123456
<ikonia> you're doing things that are outside your skill range
<ikonia> make it simple - install, password 123456
<andy114> Okay brb
<streulma> has Ubuntu 14.04 problems with Intel 5000 ?
<streulma> why has 14.10 better graphics ?
<mark76> Good grief, this unpacking is taking forever
<streulma> and HP is a problem with Ubuntu ! Thermal error
<ikonia> I use multiple HP servers without any problem
<streulma> my latest HP Pavilion 17 :(
<EriC^^> daftykins: ;)
<daftykins> streulma: all these issues, why don't you just return this machine and get one that's supported properly?
<EleanorEllis> I'm having problems with xsane. It was working until today and I haven't changed anything. I have a Mustek 1200 UB Plus. Previously I had downloaded the sbfw.usb driver file into /usr/share/sane/gt68xx using sudo wget http://www.meier-geinitz.de/sane/gt68xx-backend/firmware/sbfw.usb and removed the # from the line #override "mustek-scanexpress-1200-ub-plus" in the /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf file. I had also added my user to 
<streulma> daftykins I have a Macbook Air now :)
<daftykins> streulma: ugh so you went from unsupported to experimental :(
<Guido2> sudo aptitude install kvm libvirt-bin ubuntu-vm-builder bridge-utils
<Guido2> sudo: aptitude: command not found - what is the problem / how to solve?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install....
<k1l_> Guido2: dont use aptitude. apt-get is the ubuntu standard
<Guido2> k1l_: okee, that works, but than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation night have to be updated
<mark76> Finally!
<mark76> I thought that would never end
<k1l_> Guido2: read carefully! there is listed: lucid or later with apt-get, karmic or earlier with aptitude
<daftykins> mark76: with my respect, we don't need moment-by-moment updates of your personal ubuntu experience. keep it to support only please
<Guido2> k1l_: okee
<oniongirl> Hello everyone, Can someone please help me? I have an external hard disk that I used with my Macbook which i've now sold, Before I got rid of it I disabled journalizing on the disk but I still can't write to it. I can read it just fine but I have tried everything to make it writeable but nothing works. Would someone please help me?
<ikonia> oniongirl: HFS write support on linux is not good
<mark76> I didn't come here to abused by the likes of you daftykins
<Guido2> daftykins: how do i do the next step (Add Users to Groups) resp. how do i know the corrrect user name?
<daftykins> oniongirl: you've come in here months ago asking the same, HFS+ writing still isn't supported.
<andy114> Okay its asking me for a Username what do i Put?
<ikonia> andy114: your username
<andy114> Which will be "andy"
<andy114> And now a password
<ikonia> andy114: whatever you want your username to be
<andy114> so 123456?
<ikonia> your password should be 123456
<andy114> Okay, it is
<oniongirl> daftykins,  it is possible if you Disable Journaling, which I did. but I cant figure out how to get it to write.
<Guido2> k1l_: how do i do the next step (Add Users to Groups) resp. how do i know the corrrect user name? (it seams that I'm already a member of the group)
<andy114> My keyboard was auto-detected btw
<daftykins> oniongirl: no, write support is *not* available. for months we've told you this :) please accept it
<Finetundra> how do i boot into a gui after installing it from a terminal only view
<oniongirl> im sorry but your wrong. I've seen many different people who have done it online there are different tutorials but I just can't get them to work for me. daftykins
<daftykins> oniongirl: no, you've seen experiments documented :) it's not supported as in not recommended.
<k1l_> Guido2: "groups" shows "libvirtd" ?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: which de did you install>
<Finetundra> lxde
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: What GUI did you install ? Depends on the command to start that session .
<Guido2> k1l_: guido adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare libvirtd
<ikonia> oniongirl: please read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9468082/
<k1l_> Guido2: that its done
<Finetundra> better yet, how do you edit and save a text file while in a terminal view
<daftykins> Finetundra: use the text editor 'nano'
<daftykins> or any number of others
<quickfm_> ni, anyone know how to install ubuntu on a BQ phone. It's a spanish brand
<EriC^^> Finetundra: whatever you do don't type "ed"
<daftykins> !touch | quickfm_
<ubottu> quickfm_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Finetundra> daftykins, got that far , how do i save it
<daftykins> Finetundra: read the instructions at the bottom, 'ctrl+x' quit, etc etc
<daftykins> you want 'write-out'
<oniongirl> ikonia, hi, thanks. Yea, I know there are problems with journaling enabled but I disabled it before I sold my mac, before it was disabled it would not even mount. It is also under 2tb
<quickfm_> nothing there that's why I ask here. It's not listed on the device compatibility ist
<ikonia> oniongirl: read it
<Finetundra> gotcha
<ikonia> oniongirl: it does not ssay "there are no problems if you disable journal"
<quickfm_> ok
<Guido2> k1l_: so now i have to log in again and http://www.2daygeek.com/installing-android-emulator-in-linux// should work?
<k1l_> Guido2: dont know. try it
<oniongirl> ikonia, even still, I should be able to mount it as writeable.
<ikonia> oniongirl: no
<ikonia> oniongirl: you can force mount it as writeable but this will cause damage and is "not recommended"
<oniongirl> ikonia, yes, that is if journaling is enabled which it's not/... it says " journaling must be disabled in order to write data safely to an HFS+ partition;"
<ikonia> oniongirl: no it is not
<ikonia> oniongirl: it is the same with journal disabled
<daftykins> oniongirl: again, you're not even reading the full thing.
<ikonia> oniongirl: you are welcome to force mount it
<daftykins> oniongirl: anyway to save us from getting this request in another month or two, at least write up a pastebin of what you have tried and what errors you've encountered.
<ikonia> you are welcome to disagree, and force mount it
<oniongirl> if it were not possible why would they tell you its SAFE to mount if journaling is disabled?
<daftykins> it doesn't say that!
<oniongirl> daftykins,  journaling must be disabled in order to write data safely to an HFS+ partition:"
<daftykins> oniongirl: stop saying the same thing over and over again
<k1l_> oniongirl: it says: its worst to mount with journaling and not-so-worse to mount wihtout
<Guido2> k1l_: I still get the message: Starting emulator for AVD 'Android'
<Guido2> emulator: ERROR: x86 emulation currently requires hardware acceleration!
<Guido2> Please ensure KVM is properly installed and usable.
<Guido2> CPU acceleration status: KVM is not installed on this machine (/dev/kvm is missing). by trying to run the android
<oniongirl> daftykins,  looks like thats what it says to me...
<ikonia> oniongirl: ok - how are you trying to mount it
<ikonia> oniongirl: what is the exact command
<k1l_> Guido2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/552064/how-can-kvm-be-located-by-android-studio-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<oniongirl> ikonia,  it mounts on login. I've tried changing permissions, I tried different tutorials, I've tried  sudo mount -o force /dev/sdX /your/mount/point
<ikonia> oniongirl: show me the exact command you have used
<oniongirl> ikonia, http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<ikonia> oniongirl: show me the exact command you have used
<oniongirl> ikonia,  sudo mount -o force /dev/sdX /your/mount/point
<ikonia> oniongirl: that is not the exact command
<ikonia> oniongirl: if you want help - please give the informaiton you have been asked for
<oniongirl> Thats the command I used
<ikonia> oniongirl: please show me the exact command you have used to mount it read / write
<Guido2> k1l_: 1) nothing changed (nothing added etc.) 2) already member 3) already added
<Guido2> k1l_: 4)  Id    Naam                           Toestand
<Guido2> ----------------------------------------------------
<k1l_> Guido2: dont know. what hardware is that?
<Guido2> k1l_: but: kvm-ok
<Guido2> INFO: /dev/kvm does not exist
<k1l_> Guido2: is VT enabled in bios?
<Guido2> k1l_: 64 bit, have not checked that, but should be, can i check it without booting?
<daftykins> oniongirl: "mount | pastebinit"
<bekks> Guido2: That Ubuntu you are talking about - is it a virtualbox vm or is it a physical installation?
<daftykins> (the clue was KVM)
<Guido2> bekks: physical instalation
<lasdam> hey all. I need help with booting my ubuntu partition: after trying to grow my ubuntu partition with a gparted liveusb, I encountered some error that messed up the file systems on all the partitions apparently. my windows partition repaired its own file system, but the ubuntu partition just says something like "resuming libcrypt v someversion" and gets stuck there.
<lasdam> I think maybe I had my ubuntu hibernated on accident. what I've done after is resize the partition successfully, deleted and re-created a swap partition, and commented out everything in the files /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and /etc/uswsusp.conf, but I still get the same message on boot and no progress, and I'm running out of solutions from Google.
<oniongirl> daftykins, i found this... but not sure how to install it.
<oniongirl> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-hfsplus/files/Linux%202.4.x%20patch/hfsplus%200.2/
<ikonia> oniongirl: please show me the exact command you have used to mount it read / write
<bekks> daftykins: The questionaire happened in #vbox before ;)
<daftykins> bekks: heh ah ok, sorry
<daftykins> oniongirl: 12 year old software? no
<Finetundra> how do i figure out my network card via terminal
<daftykins> Finetundra: define 'figure out'
<Finetundra> determine
<daftykins> the make and model? lspci
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: What do you want to determine about it?
<Guido2> k1l_:  sudo kvm-ok
<Guido2> INFO: /dev/kvm does not exist
<Guido2> HINT:   sudo modprobe kvm_intel
<Guido2> INFO: Your CPU supports KVM extensions
<Guido2> INFO: KVM (vmx) is disabled by your BIOS
<Guido2> HINT: Enter your BIOS setup and enable Virtualization Technology (VT),
<Guido2>       and then hard poweroff/poweron your system
<unopaste> Guido2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l_> Guido2: use pastebin for several lines. and like is said before: enable it in bios
<oniongirl> ikonia,  sudo usermod --uid 501 username
<oniongirl> sudo chown -R 501:username /home/username
<Finetundra> i installed using a wireless usb network card. however now it does not want to use that card. i want to know if its being detected
<daftykins> oniongirl: so, "mount | pastebinit" ? :)
<ikonia> that is nothing to do with mounting the disk
<ikonia> oniongirl: please show me the exact command you used to mount the disk
<Guido2> k1l_: okee, so that is the problem. will do that
<daftykins> ikonia: there was mention of fstab earlier, i think it'd be handy to see what it looks like atm
<ikonia> I don't disagree
<andy114> Ikonia its allmost done
<oniongirl> ikonia,  i tried this and it killed my entire install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<ikonia> oniongirl: stop
<ikonia> oniongirl: I'm not asking for any of that
<ikonia> oniongirl: I am asking you for the exact command you used to mount the disk
<ikonia> oniongirl: stop giving me other random stuff and give me the command you used to mount the disk
<oniongirl> ikonia,  it auto mounts
<ikonia> oniongirl: you said that, and you also said you had manually mounted
<ObrienDave> *facepalm*
<andy114> lol
<ikonia> oniongirl: pastebin your /etc/fstab  please.
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: "lsusb" to see if the kernel is able to access the card at all. "iwconfig" to see if in addition to accessing the device, the kernel has also loaded an appropriate driver for it and is treating it as a wireless card.
<aeroflyluby> hello
<Wachu> Hi
<oniongirl> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/g7FvPHLK
<ikonia> oniongirl: there is nothing in there about a hfs disk - so it must be auto mounting through dbus
<daftykins> oniongirl: "mount | pastebinit"
<ikonia> oniongirl: please pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<ikonia> or as daftykins has just stated
<Jordan_U> ikonia: s/dbus/udev :)
<daftykins> perhaps the third time will be the charm
<ikonia> Jordan_U: still dbus doing the desktop mount in 12.04 isn't it
<Finetundra> and we're back to square one
<oniongirl> daftykins,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9468248/ hey that's a cool command I never knew about :)
<ikonia> udev is just th device trigger
<Guido2> k1l_ : it is better, but now i get: Starting emulator for AVD 'Android'; NAND: could not write file /tmp/android-guido/emulator-0c6FDk, Connection refused
<Jordan_U> ikonia: dbus is just an IPC system, but maybe we're just aguing semantics.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: probably
<ikonia> orlock: it's mounted read only
<daftykins> oniongirl: "sudo mount -o remount,force,rw /dev/sdc2"
<daftykins> oniongirl: then "mount | pastebinit" again if no errors from the above
<oniongirl> daftykins,  mount: warning: /media/abuayyoub/Untitled seems to be mounted read-only.
<daftykins> is that all it says?
<oniongirl> yes
<daftykins> oniongirl: and the second command again?
<oniongirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9468278/
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Often mount detailed mount errors are sent to dmesg rather than stdout from mount.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: i know
<k1l_> /media/user sounds like gvfs is "automounting"
<daftykins> oniongirl: "sudo umount /dev/sdc2 && sudo mkdir /mnt/untitled && sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /dev/sdc2 /mnt/untitled"
<k1l_> which means "i am clicking on it in a filebrowser"
<daftykins> heh, or just booting
<oniongirl> daftykins,  mount: /mnt/untitled not mounted or bad option
<oniongirl> :(
<ikonia> daftykins: dump remount
<ikonia> you've already unmounted it
<daftykins> oops i brain failed
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> oniongirl: "sudo umount /dev/sdc2 && sudo mkdir /mnt/untitled && sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdc2 /mnt/untitled"
<daftykins> actually it's too late for that one
<daftykins> oniongirl: ignore that a sec
<oniongirl> ok
<oniongirl> Thank you BTW!
<daftykins> oniongirl: i still don't appreciate your stubborn intro
<daftykins> oniongirl: does /mnt/untitled exist?
<oniongirl> sorry ;)
<daftykins> oniongirl: next time, fighting the official advice being "thing is unsupported" - take it as truth
<oniongirl> daftykins,  no.
<oniongirl> it dosent exsist.
<daftykins> oniongirl: alright "sudo mkdir /mnt/untitled"
<daftykins> oniongirl: now "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdc2 /mnt/untitled"
<stanislawertuos> shit
<ikonia> no need to swear
<ikonia> it's not something we want in the channel please.
<oniongirl> abuayyoub@Abuayyoub:~$ sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdc2 /mnt/untitled
<oniongirl> mount: /dev/sdc2 already mounted or /mnt/untitled busy
<oniongirl> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc2 is already mounted on /mnt/untitled
<daftykins> oniongirl: and another "mount | pastebinit" ?
<stanislawertuos> what is this?
<k1l_> !topic | stanislawertuos
<ubottu> stanislawertuos: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<oniongirl> daftykins,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9468333/
<kevindf> Hello, I am using GNOME-fallback but I would like my real name to be shown on the panel. The problem is that it's not there. When I go to dconf-editor I can clearly see it's enabled in apps -> indicator-session and then "show real name on panel" is checked
<kevindf> anyone know what might be the problem here
<daftykins> oniongirl: ok "dmesg | tail" in a pastebin please
<kevindf> i've tried looking for a fix but nothing helped me
<oniongirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9468339/ daftykins
<daftykins> oniongirl: can you see what i see? :)
<ikonia> ahhh the file system checks fail
<daftykins> had a feeling we'd see that
<ikonia> I didn't expect it to be honest
<oniongirl> daftykins,  im not sure.
<daftykins> oniongirl: sudo umount /dev/sdc2 && sudo fsck.hfsplus -f /dev/sdc2 (but know that you are doing this at your own risk.
<ikonia> this will be a problem....
<ikonia> I hope not though
<oniongirl> daftykins,  what can happen?
<ObrienDave> preps popcorn ;p
<daftykins> oniongirl: you could lose everything.
<daftykins> ObrienDave: gimme some!
<oniongirl> on the disk or my ubuntu install?
<ikonia> just the data disk
<k1l_> on the hfs disk
<daftykins> Tux, save me.
<oniongirl> its checking things :P
 * ObrienDave passes daftykins fresh, hot popcorn ;P
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> you know the best part? i'm reading the google #1 result on how to do this
<oniongirl> daftykins,  ** The volume Untitled was repaired successfully.
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<daftykins> oniongirl: ok back to: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdc2 /mnt/untitled
<daftykins> oniongirl: and another "mount | pastebinit" after that
<oniongirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9468390/
<ikonia> and now the danger begins
<ikonia> good luck
<ikonia> nice work daftykins
<oniongirl> HA~! looks like it worked!
<daftykins> ikonia: ty
<oniongirl> daftykins,  thank you!
<ObrienDave> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<oniongirl> and i didnt lose anything
<oniongirl> alright!
<daftykins> oniongirl: however this will not still work on reboot. your system will go back to mounting it read only, if this disk is permanently attached you MUST create a manual /etc/fstab entry
<oniongirl> it's attached by USB
<daftykins> oniongirl: no, you're still at risk of losing things. that's the whole problem with using this disk.
<daftykins> oniongirl: ok save this link and read the second reply (which has a #2 beside it) http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<lasdam> how can I remove a package (uswsusp) from an ubuntu partition through mount without booting it?
<oniongirl> ok, what should I add to /etc/fstab to make it mount r/w on reboot?
<daftykins> oniongirl: it's possible that every time you plug it in, xubuntu will mount it read only. do you understand how to confirm that it's read-only and not read-write with the "mount" command?
<daftykins> oniongirl: well as it's external, it doesn't matter because /etc/fstab is for permanent mounts. we can't do that
<k1l_> (ans maybe it will need to get fscked)
<k1l_> *and
<oniongirl> daftykins,  ok. So, next time I want to make it r/w I run that same command again?
<Jordan_U> lasdam: "sudo chroot /path/to/mountpoint" will get you a shell where you can run commands (mostly) as if you were booted into that system. For some low level operations you'll sometimes to to "prepare the chroot" before hand, for instance by bind mounting /dev/, /proc/, and /sys/ into the chroot.
<oniongirl> this command: sudo umount /dev/sdc2 && sudo fsck.hfsplus -f /dev/sdc2
<daftykins> oniongirl: well not necessarily, you can only run the mount command when it's unmounted. so you'd need to read "mount" and be sure /dev/sdc2 isn't already mounted
<quidnunc> How do I reconfigure snapper after changing the location of a subvolume?
<oniongirl> Ok
<ObrienDave> ummm, i have several external USB drives listed in fstab
<daftykins> oniongirl: you might want to play around with a few files and then test it
<daftykins> ObrienDave: do you always boot with one or more disconnected?
<ObrienDave> nope
<daftykins> there you go then :P
<lasdam> Jordan_U: chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format error
<daftykins> ObrienDave: pretty sure a system is gonna be upset with having a disk in fstab which isn't present at boot?
<oniongirl> daftykins,  ok. im going to try and write something. it let me delete some files im gonna see if it will let me write to it.
<EriC^^> lasdam: are both arch's the same?
<ObrienDave> if so, i just skip mounting. no problems so far
<Jordan_U> lasdam: You're probably running this from a 32 bit Ubuntu installation, while the installation you're trying to run commands in is 64 bit. That can't (easily) be done.
<daftykins> oniongirl: ok just be aware that i'm not responsible for the universe exploding :P
<oniongirl> LOL thank you
<sistem> по русски кто базарит!?
<EriC^^> !ru | sistem
<ubottu> sistem: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lasdam> Jordan_U: ah, I see. yeah. I'll try to reinstall/see if ubuntu has a 64bit liveusb iso and come back again if chrooting -> removing the uswsusp package wasn't enough to fix my problem
<Jordan_U> lasdam: There is definitely a 64 bit live iso, the normal installer image is a live image (and there is a 64 bit install iso).
<lasdam> Jordan_U: but is it usb-compatible?
<akira> hello
<lasdam> Jordan_U: I'm just gonna go and try. thanks for the help, might bbl.
<kristofers> Hi
<kristofers> I've got a problem :)
<kristofers> not a fun one
<kristofers> trying to boot in recovery mode
<kristofers> and i'm getting permission denied after selecting recovery in the GRUB
<kristofers> is there any way i can mount another linux boot on that one so i can recover my files
<theadmin> kristofers: If all you want is to recover files, why not just use a live medium?
<kristofers> not sure what that is
<k1l_> its the thingy you installed ubuntu with
<kristofers> well it's a cloud machine
<k1l_> well, informations and details matter
<kristofers> sorry
<kristofers> only thing i can do is reboot the machine, mount a new volume on it
<kristofers> and that's about it
<k1l_> kristofers: best is to talk to the support.
<k1l_> *the hosters support
<kristofers> well i was wondering if there was a way i could avoid doing so
<kristofers> if i would mount a disk with linux wouldnt the grub pick up on that ?
<kristofers> and allow me to boot that linux
<bijad> How can i remove chrome ? its not visible in the software manager under INTERNET
<k1l_> kristofers: you got a cloud install. in most cases you cant just boot stuff or a disk like you could on a real desktop. so best is to talk to their support to get to know what choices you have on their setup
<kristofers> i have the console
<kristofers> and see everything from reboot
<theadmin> bijad: sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-*
<kristofers> how do you think i can get to the GRUB and select recovery
<k1l_> bijad: "sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable
<Fun> any ideas how to login to ubuntu via winscp via sftp as root
<Fun> with sudo
<bekks> Fun: you cant login using sftp using sudo
<Fun> bekss some old howto said i can
<Fun> of then what can I use?
<Fun> scp?
<Fun> ok sudo-s worked
<ObrienDave> gotta love self-helpers lol
<bekks> ObrienDave: I'm just curious on how he/she issues sudo -s using SFTP ;)
<ObrienDave> magic ;P
<ObrienDave> must be in the "old how-to" lol
<jazzed> what is the purpose of apt-key? Is it a way where I say I trust this repo and accept downloads from it?
<Fleetflame> jazzed: Well, "I trust this key" specifically
<Fleetflame> or "these keys"
<iLogic> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu and need to remove a previous fedora LVM install, but can't delete the /dev/mapper/* entries in gparted.. already tried dmsetup remove to no avail
<jazzed> thanks for clarifying Fleetflame.
<Fleetflame> jazzed: try "man apt-key" at  command line
<Jordan_U> iLogic: You need to delete the partitions containing the physical volumes.
<jazzed> ty again
<Fleetflame> No problem :-]
<iLogic> Jordan_U: can't delete them either
<Jordan_U> iLogic: What happens when you try to?
<iLogic> Jordan_U: it's marked as unknown and the minus button greyed out
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | iLogic
<ubottu> iLogic: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Jordan_U> iLogic: You may need to "sudo vgremove volume_group_name" from a terminal before gparted will allow you to delete the partition.
<Mega1> how do i check hd space
<bekks> Mega1: Just issue "df -h" in a terminal.
<Mega1> sda1 seems to be full
<RobNyc> !bcm4321
<Mega1> 98% use
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys I am working on a script to delete a line in a while loop but I am having trouble, would I ask in here or what channel would be more appropriate
<Mega1> how do i free up some space
<Jordan_U> Demon_Jester: What language are you writing the script in?
<iLogic> Jordan_U: I uploaded the screenshots here: http://imgur.com/xHiCbKj,pZxzC4m
<Demon_Jester> bash, but im using sed to delete the lines, the people in bash channel will cry if it isn't true bash
<Jordan_U> Demon_Jester: I still think that #bash would be a good choice, and if not then for the sed portion #sed.
<iLogic> Jordan_U: vgremove did the trick, thanks a lot bro!
#ubuntu 2014-12-11
<laksdj> hi, i need help
<laksdj> im trying to make a bootable usb, how ever it seems that ubuntu will only let me do that with a ubuntu iso
<laksdj> any way around that?
<ObrienDave> what OS are you trying to boot?
<laksdj> vector linux
<laksdj> but regardless of what distro i am trying to use, i have always had that problem
<qjqqyy1> rip laksdj
<Mega1> my ubuntu server sda1 is full how do i free up some space
<bekks> laksdj: so ask the vector linux support on how to make a bootable usb of vector linux.
<daftykins> Mega1: can you pastebin a "df -h" and an "ls -l /boot" ?
<qjqqyy1> kek
<daftykins> Mega1: are you there? :)
<Mega1> when i did df -h sda1 is 98% use
<Mega1> and its the boot
<daftykins> Mega1: i want to see "ls -l /boot"  !
<daftykins> Mega1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <-- put it here
<johncarper> Hello, this might be abit off topic but I have a HDD case with a weird connect i don't know. Does anyone know wich one this is: http://i58.tinypic.com/jkdge8.jpg ?
<johncarper> connector
<daftykins> Mega1: also what is "cat /etc/issue"
<daftykins> johncarper: that would be a caddy for an internal enclosure type unit
<Mega1> i get a few lines that look like "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1162712 Aug 13 17:23 abi-3.13.0-34-generic"
<bekks> johncarper: Thats called "50-pin SCSI connector".
<johncarper> daftykins: Thanks alot :) will look that up now
<daftykins> i.e. that's the external part which slides into a 5.25" bay caddy
<johncarper> thanks
<bekks> johncarper: Havent seen it for about a decade now.
<daftykins> Mega1: i want to see the PASTE, share it!
<johncarper> We use it at our school, we slide it in the slot and then lock it with a key
<daftykins> Mega1: PM me with it if you're afraid of others seeing it, but there's nothing personal there
<johncarper> wanted to know what it was so i could order one to place into my pc :)
<daftykins> johncarper: yep, no idea if internally it's PATA or SATA disks though, you'd have to check
<bekks> johncarper: You dont want ancient technology nowadays :)
<johncarper> hehe
<daftykins> johncarper: check what your machine supports before you buy one
<Mega1> ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<johncarper> daftykins: will do, thanks
<daftykins> Mega1: good stuff. can you pastebin "ls -al /boot" now please? :)
<daftykins> we could've been done by now ;)
<johncarper> also one more question, is the .72 the newest kernel for ubuntu? Cause i tried updating today and ive got the .40
<bekks> johncarper: .40 is the current one.
<Mega1> daftykins did you get that
<johncarper> ok, thanks :)
<bekks> Mega1: No, you got disconnected for flooding because you did not use the URL daftykins proposed to you.
<daftykins> Mega1: no, you're meant to paste to paste.ubuntu.com for us :)
<daftykins> if someone else can take over though, i have to go attend to food now \o
<daftykins> (i was going to just say to remove some old kernels of course)
<EriC^^> Mega1: what's up?
<Mega1> ok i pasted in there now
<Mega1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9469061
<Mega1> sda1 is 98% use
<bekks> Mega1: so just run the following command now:
<bekks> Mega1: uname -a
<bekks> Mega1: Whats the output?
<Qjqy> kek
<Mega1> ok
<bicly> Hello
<Mega1> bekks what commands
<bicly> On ubuntu server, with apache2 how do I turn of TLSv1
<platsbruts> hi
<johncarper> bekks: found the rack to place the case in :) http://www.startech.com/HDD/Mobile-Racks/Black-525in-SATA-Hard-Drive-Mobile-Rack-Drawer~DRW110SATBK
<EriC^^> Mega1: type uname -a and paste here
<bekks> johncarper: \o/ :)
<Mega1> uname -a
<johncarper> will check if it will fit into my pc now, hopefully it does :)
<Mega1> Linux getout 3.13.0-39-generic #66~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 29 09:56:49 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> Mega1: ok type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.*
<bicly> if I type in the conf SSLPROTOCOL all -SSLv3 -TLSv1 it turns off everything, if i do SSLPROTOCOL +TLS1.1 +TLS1.2 I get errors
<EriC^^> Mega1: then type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{34..36}-generic
<bicly> how do I set in the config to only negotiate TLS1.1 and TLS1.2 ?
<laksdj> i dont mean to flood the room, but im wondering if there is any way to make a usb boot disk that doesnt have a ubunto distro while in ubntu
<Mega1> how did it get so full
<OerHeks> laksdj, unetbootin has some presets for other *nix iso's
<bekks> Mega1: Because of all the kernel updates.
<laksdj> thanks
<Mega1> it now says 83% use
<Mega1> is that normal
<EriC^^> did you type both commands?
<bekks> Mega1: you deleted things, free space increased - thats normal, yes.
<Mega1> is 83% normal use for sda1
<EriC^^> Mega1: that really depends on the size
<bekks> Mega1: you are usig kernel ..39.. - and you can delete all those "lower number kernels".
<circ-user-fl3xK> !wakeup
<circ-user-fl3xK> guys
<Mega1> when i do update i get a error w: GPG error
<somsip> !gpgerr | Mega1
<ubottu> Mega1: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<bekks> Mega1: "w:" means "warning", not "error".
<circ-user-fl3xK> hay
<Mega1> W: GPG error: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<Linell> Hey there everyone. I need a little help. I installed xubuntu a while back and then installed i3. How can I switch out of i3 and back into the default window manager?
<Linell> I just need a dang gui back for a bit.
<daftykins> Linell: do you get a login screen? can't you pick the session there?
<squinty> Linell:  if you didn't uninstall the xfce desktop you should be able to select it from the logon screen
<Linell> I don't get the login screen, it just jumps straight into i3
<Linell> I don't *think* I uninstalled it. the xfwm4 command is still valid. It just gives me a 'could not find a screen to manage' error
<squinty> Linell:  just log off  (should take you to logon screen)
<Linell> Pardon the newbness, but `logout` gives me 'not login shell' ?
<circ-user-fl3xK> interesting
<circ-user-fl3xK> hay
<squinty> Linell:  should have a choice in main menu to log out or shut down   select log off (out or whatever)
<banjokid2000> anyone here runs an online store?
<daftykins> !ot | banjokid2000
<ubottu> banjokid2000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<banjokid2000> ok. sorry
<zykotick9> Linell: try mod+shift+e
<circ-user-fl3xK> hay
<UndeadLeech> I am awake
<cpined> hello, I installed gnome and the open vpn manager.  When I select on a connection, nothing happens, I don't get the prompt to enter a password.
<ichkata> exit
<bicly> Hello on ubuntu server how do I set the config to only TLSv1.1 and TLS1.2, if i use SSLProtocol to all -SSLv3 -TLSv1 it turns off everything, if i do +TLS1.1 +TLS1.2 I get error soon as I type the period ?
<BinSlashBash> hi guys, what time to install openstack on ubuntu using canonical repo?
<Sachiru> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Sachiru> Ah crud
<Sachiru> Sorry
<Sachiru> My bad, wrong channel.
<Sachiru> So sorry.
<BinSlashBash> Initializing Environment: 9331.86 sec elapsed !
<rellum> i have a problem, i can access mysql by command line but no access by webpage,
<rellum> this msg
<rellum> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<rellum> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<rellum> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<rellum> anyone can help me
<somsip> rellum: your connection is not properly setup in the config for the webpage
<rellum> somsip, is correct. Was correct but my hard disk fully when i emptied this error appear
<rellum> and nothing was modify
<rypervenche> rellum: Your config file may have gotten messed up. Have you rebooted the server since having fixed the disk space issue? Or restarted MySQL.
<somsip> rellum: so you deleted something you shouldn't have?
<rellum> rypervenche, i restarted the server e after anytimes the mysql service
<somsip> rellum: so mysqld is running, you can connect on the command line, but some webapp is not working. What code from the webapp can you paste for us to look at?
<rellum> somsip, i have many pagewebs, nothin was modified
<_omega_> sudo apt-get install fortune-mod fortunes-off festival ;
<_omega_> z=$(fortune -o -s | sed 's/[![]]//g' | sed 's/[()"-]//g') ; a="\"$z\"" ; echo "(SayText $a)" | festival &
<rellum> the error initied when my hard drive was full
<rellum> somsip,
<facu> hola
<rellum> somsip, i can view the databases and table when i access by the command line
<somsip> rellum: yeah, I read that before. Something has broken. Are you connecting on command line using same user details in the webapp configs? Eg: you might mysql -u root -p, but the config might use a different user?
<rellum> somsip, but have a msg in log error: /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<rellum> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<rellum> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<rellum> mysqld is alive
<rellum> Checking for tables which need an upgrade, are corrupt or were
<rellum> not closed cleanly.
<unopaste> rellum you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ahmad_schlegel> festival?
<somsip> rellum: you're just saying what you've said already. what log is this error in?
<rellum> somsip, this   /var/log/upstart/mysql.log
<somsip> rellum: what command line do you use to connect to mysql?
<rellum> somsip, mysql -u root -p
<somsip> rellum: then I don't understand why the error log is reporting the problem with "/usr/bin/mysqladmin". Are you calling this from your webapp somehow?
<rellum> somsip, this error is very crazy. No, i'm not calling mysqladmin from my webapp!
<somsip> rellum: does that error appear when you access the webapp?
<rellum> somsip, Error displaying the error page: Application Instantiation Error: The MySQL adapter mysqli is not available
<somsip> rellum: so install the correct one - php5-mysqli possibly
<Jeeves_Moss> when I'm connecting to my WiFi, I can ping the default gate, but I can't get past that.  when I try pinging 8.8.8.8, I'm getting Destination Port Unreachable.  what step am I missing here?
<OerHeks> Jeeves_Moss, maybe that dns service does not respond to icmp packages, try ping www.ubuntu.com
<Jeeves_Moss> ok, one sec
<Jeeves_Moss> same thing
<Jeeves_Moss> and I know the AP works (tested from laptop)
<OerHeks> oh, here it does, ping 8.8.8.8
<Jeeves_Moss> nope.,  same thing
<OerHeks> Maybe the router has een ACL acceslist/mac filter ?
<Jeeves_Moss> From 101.166.232.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Port Unreachable
<daftykins> OerHeks: yeah it doeS :>
<Jeeves_Moss> it works from my laptop though.  :-(
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: i take it your default gateway is 192.168.x.x ?
<OerHeks> Jeeves_Moss, is that machine wired & wireless?
<Jeeves_Moss> 101.166.232.1 I'm guessing, but my route won't show that
<Jeeves_Moss> nm, it shows 0.0.0.0 is 101.166.232.1
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: err, so this isn't a residental wifi setup?
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm going to repair the GRUB on my laptop, and kick into Ubuntu in a min so I can just do USB passthrough
<daftykins> wat
<mlody> hi guys, How can i install on ubuntu12.04 a package from ubuntu 14.04? its like yum --enablerepo in centos
<OerHeks> mlody, best way is to upgrade to 14.04 LTS.
<mlody> oh cant
<mlody> its openstack compute node
<mlody> we have quite a lot of them
<mlody> would have 2 update each
<OerHeks> that would landscape do for you, afaik
<daftykins> mlody: yip landscape is great for management of many
<daftykins> but trying to use newer packages = bad idea, find a repo maybe
<OerHeks> mlody, if it is a single package, download the deb from launchpad, then sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb # and hope it does not give dependencie errors
<mlody> its collectd so it will actually
<mlody> it installs freaky amount of
<mlody> dependencies
<unknown64> any good antivirus tools for linux or just grsecurity hardening should stop or alert to most issues
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/collectd <> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/collectd
<mlody> i need collectd 5 not 4
<mlody> thats the problem :-)
<Squidward> !ops | help channel emergency drunk doing this
<ubottu> help channel emergency drunk doing this: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<teward> the VM software i'm using is saying it can't get hardware graphics support - is there any way to figure out why that's the case and fix it?
<daftykins> virtualbox?
<teward> daftykins: alas, VMware >.>
<teward> wish VBox but it segfaults
<teward> no idea why
<teward> teward: the Ubuntu host has opengl support (confirmed!) but the guests cant see it
<daftykins> "wish vbox" ?
<Jeeves_Moss> what would cause iflist not to show all of the APs that my laptop sees?
<unknown64> is accelerated 3d graphics checked in vm settings under display
<s0ny> I have installed windows 8.1 and then Ultimate Edition 4.2 (Ubuntu 14.04) dual boot. I made a swap partition although it boots straight to windows instead of giving me a grub menu. I can only boot into ubuntu through the installation DVD (boot from disk). How can i get the grub option for ubuntu/windows without having to wipe data?
<daftykins> s0ny: if you installed both EFI, you need to set your system to boot from the hard disk instead of 'Windows Boot Manager'
<zykotick9> !ultimate | s0ny
<ubottu> s0ny: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<fkdkm> s0ny: install grub into mbr of your hd, it should create both entries
<Ben64> s0ny: sorry, ultimate edition isn't supported
<zykotick9> that !ultimate factoid alias is of minimal benefit... no ultimate channel listed :(
<Ben64> well it does say to check the website
<s0ny> fkdkm: could I use grub customizer?
<Ben64> s0ny: you'd have to ask ultimate edition support for that
<fkdkm> i have no idea whatthat is
<Ben64> we only support ubuntu here
<s0ny> ok...but it is based on ubuntu
<s0ny> thanks anyways
<fkdkm> Ben64: i can bet their grub is taken straight from ubuntu
<Ben64> fkdkm: maybe, but the fact remains that anything other than ubuntu isn't supported in this channel
<s0ny> I cannot find their support
<Ben64> go to their website
<daftykins> s0ny: already told you the answer anyway :)
<OerHeks> there is a channel here on #Freenode, #UltimateEdition .. but 2 people in it
<daftykins> must be their worldwide user base ;)
<fkdkm> how can I install security updates in 14.10?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fkdkm> very funny, Ben64
<Ben64> not a joke, that is the answer
<fkdkm> it will install trash updates too, which is not needed
<Ben64> how do you differentiate that? just about every update is a security one
<daftykins> fkdkm: disable all but the security repos, then Ben64 is correct - why you would do that though is a matter for a sanity check
<7YUAALVIX> my audio no longer works after updating how can I fix this?
<daftykins> s0ny: psst, did you actually see my message or not understand it?
<linocisco> ubuntu is nothing without Internet
<Tweaker_> Good evening; trying to install 14.04 Trusty, have tried twice from different dvd's with different copies of the iso as well as from usb, When i boot up it goes fine until it gets to the partitioning part where it should ask me what partition i want to use but instead it is totally blank (i have 4 partitions). any ideas?
<daftykins> Tweaker_: what computer type? are you typing from a booted live session on this computer right now?
<zykotick9> Tweaker_: fyi, if you're using an msdos partition table, then 4 primary partitions is the maximum... if that's the case, then ubuntu has no where to install to...
<Tweaker_> daftykins: Yes liveCD. All partitions are NTFS.
<daftykins> Tweaker_: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" in a terminal please
<s0ny> daftykins: I understand what you are saying to do, just trying to figure out how to do it. Still not too good with linux
<daftykins> s0ny: it's not actually Linux at all, it's the boot device choice inside your system's BIOS/EFI setup screens
<Tweaker_> ok i ran that command
<casimir> who's captain gallagher
<casimir> I'm Captain Gallagher!
<casimir> I'm Captain Gallagher!
<daftykins> Tweaker_: both?
<daftykins> Tweaker_: the second would give a URL to paste here
<s0ny> daftykins: how exactly would i set that up manually?
<Tweaker_> oh wait...  sorry, user error
<erisco> when I try to use sudo, I get the error 'unable to resolve host'. this is apparently because /etc/hostname does not agree with /etc/hosts but since I cannot use sudo I do not know how I can edit these files
<daftykins> s0ny: usually you press a key to enter your setup screen, e.g. delete, F2, F10... depends on your system
<deckard__> hello. sudo apt-get install ia32-libs isnt working. it says it has no installation candidate. what can i do?
<zykotick9> erisco: livecd/usb perhaps?
<casimir> It's a 5 1/4" disk drive that allows you to put your penis in it or vagina on it and have sex over the internet using UDP
<daftykins> erisco: you're going to have to boot in recovery mode to edit the file, or edit it from a live session
<daftykins> !rescue | erisco
<ubottu> erisco: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Tweaker_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9470543/
<casimir> Does FU-FME.COM's FU-FME device available for sale and where are the Ubuntu drivers for it
<casimir> i have windows drivers but not ubuntu
<s0ny> daftykins: yes, after that what option should I be looking for?
<casimir> HELP ME, run dun dun dun dunna nun nun nun "HELP ME!"
<daftykins> rww: ^
<casimir> speeder  immutable .stumbled  mushier  instructs  Lebanese  savored at  Latasha  Creoles then  backstop .preferred then  chessman  pitchforked of  lingos  Palmyra by  meditations  swooned  baldness  vibration .Netherlander those  sociable  sauna  Marlon at .Mon  Larsen  nervousness  counteroffers  consecutive
<daftykins> s0ny: the boot menu, find where the primary device is set to "Windows Boot Manager" and change it to your hard disk/SSD device instead.
<casimir> phonemes  philosopher  distemper  retook .flimsier  Kobe  gaol  wholehearted  mermen these  Reuben  Kristine  diffusing of  upwardly  foresaw .Suleiman  interoffice  mistaking if  permeates  urgent  warble  suntan  doctored  blocks  cotyledon .liaison
<casimir> embraced .statuesque  mishapping  bobsled  dancer  abhorrence  verbalized  overtake  northernmost  acquittal  flatten  Earhart .fallacy  panelist  Vickie  archeology the .Menominee .replacements  affliction .volunteered  upheld  rewired  dampened  averse .indulgently  Eduardo  employes
<casimir> logarithms  actualizes  pickiest by  cannon .chilblain .feeler  crevasse  helplessness  Urban  Liebfraumilch .forenames  bleeping  cud  wanderlust  Atacama  describes .displace .touts the  Schwarzenegger  Wilkes at  zombies .Moon then  hiccupping  agronomy  subtitled  hallucinations  endowments
<casimir> I'm Captain Gallagher!
<somsip> !ops | casimir
<casimir> engagingly  sorrowed  scampies  restrained  lipsticking if  gargle those .inability .prostituted  mantissa .transmuting  Katherine .emasculating .blabbed  scrapes  dinning this  connived  Goldberg  diva  Martian this  sunbeam  teammate  yelling  sunfishes  narcosis  foundation  disconnected  Zimbabwean .prosecute  Dawn  Galois those
<ubottu> casimir: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<casimir> plated .hirsute  formed if  capability  last  exacerbating  organists  opus  magnifiers .lambasting  sluggard  feds  radiotelephones  horsing  teased  parabolic by  extraneous .embarkation .bustled  lemony  clothing  exceptionally  carnelian  sportswear  coated  huffier  eigenvalue  Plataea .disorients
<casimir> sloppiness  obsessives .packaged  hind  précis  hindrances  formlessness of  translators at  bossy  totalling  contradistinction .venial .rescuer  kingpin  carped  jackals the .fetish  narcs  spreed .ravishingly  thirty  pettifog  ecstasy  municipal  technique
<casimir> kibitzed  patronize by  text  kernel  explanations  Jacobite  noseys  imposture these  propellants  arcane  swing  troweling these  metabolizes these  upsurged  smooch  paltriest this  harmful .shrivels  gunner at  world this  ballpoints  scuppering .gymnasiums  Golda  tush  Estella  Nigerians this  objections  Palestrina
<holstein> casimir: please stop filling the channel. thanks!
<deckard__> does anyone know why sudo apt-get install is32-libs wont work?
<casimir> regrets  figged those .acculturation  identify  Bridgeport  pandered  spreading  exampling of  Acadia  lea  woulds  pleases  Kasai was .procreative .obscurity  mango this  psychedelic  crotches  ligature  hazes this  convoluted was  bask  evacuating  channel  nourishing if  exotics  lightened  windfall .afflictions
<somsip> !ignore | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<casimir> Mafias  endorsers  reupholsters  demoing  vined  radiation  stalemated  poising the  intimate  munificent  laboratories  hallows was  attitudes of  brocading  amount  coercive if  herding at .Zeno  puckered  biodiversity .lather those  boatswain  attached .coop  inedible
<casimir> What type of planet is 7 feet tall and is a farter?
<casimir> aback  devoured  smelly this  codeine  plentifully  burglarizing  broncos  Transvaal  parallax  meaner at  garrisoning  overawed  Newton .pealed  kayaks this .epileptics the  greyed  Dvorák those  saturates  soluble  youngster  heaven  obligatory .inbounding .sailboat of  sol  dialling  dewberry  apples
<s0ny> daftykins: thanks, i will try
<holstein> deckard__: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install is32-libs" and share errors
<zykotick9> deckard__: ia32-libs has been deprecated/removed...
<deckard__> ty
<casimir> Answer: A gas giant.   haha, ha ha ha ha ha ha
<casimir> heartbroken this  settings  Colombo  cantors  impregnably .proofreading  spiteful .lusty .alacrity .bib  nineteenth  shawling  Surat  superficiality  complete  confiscation  sleetier then  Xochipilli  Farrakhan  spinoff .privateer  sledgehammering  popcorn  cheekier  acids then  decoyed .
<casimir> umpired  demilitarizes of .reset the  wears  candelabrums  disbanded  rescinds  Angola  undisturbed .acquited  muskrats  waked was  sootier  patiently  simplifies  barometers  cerebrum  subscript  obliterating  pedestrian  freewheels  vulva  emulating  dormancy  Stacey  miters  gloated  unbolt .
<casimir> slowdown  novella  tonnes was  husbanding  coinciding  bypassing .pubic .blowups  skulduggery  Hardy  perilous these  robins  supplies  emotional  cavalcades  flail  handicapper  watermarks  tight the .fits  turbines .outranking  quirky by  specialized  nothings  gurgles  anthologized  disclaims
<casimir> urinary  perquisites  fleet  sawhorses .gunfought  incubator  tarred these  tittles at  formulation  reawakened  abbreviates was  Carrie .baritones  journal  oversell  veterans  Laundromat  flatteringly  balloon  squishier  braille the  reluctant  horrify  Heywood  relying .skinning  appendage by .hoists
<zulgaban> spam!
<deckard__> okay so it cant ever come back?
<casimir> Yo momma's so fat that when Columbus sailed for the new world, he mistook her for America
<casimir> fairies  vapor  envelopment  vacationed  unholiest  deafening  shibboleths  Wilhelm  sough at  mischiefed  demonstrates  catastrophically  preconditioned  Palikir these  briefer  pessimists  undulation  kookier  transponders  interpolates .sully  vagabond .annoy .explosions  coif  plantation .narwhal .razz  banish .movie
<deckard__> why all this spam?
<casimir> Taichung  separation  vassalage  voltages then .imprecation was  whirling  poplar was  delude  amnesia .Cannes was .discoloring  adrenaline  obits  vacillations  surety  devised .tampering then  assertive  demobilizes  atoned  supremacists  recommend these  inures  recondite  oligarch  turrets  wirier .roundworms
<casimir> I'm Captain Gallagher!
<daftykins> deckard__: you use package:i386 for 32-bit now.
<casimir> republishes  ennobled at  camomile .frenzies  parodied of  infrequent  sunrise  Cooperstown .demoralize  mys  packers  began  Isabel  blithest  beatitudes  bobbled  perniciously .excellently  misnomer  typeface this  handcrafted if  episodic  buy of  visualizing at  seducer  motionless  twines .trudge  Englisher .Lucius
<deckard__> how i install?
<daftykins> deckard__: trolls happen. just deal with it.
<casimir> hoaxed the  prostitution  hews  circumvention  habituation at .Victorians  bars  socialites  hearsing .spitfires  trickster .college  Navajoes  indent  bluebell  Bissau  Americanism  strongboxes  productive  quaffed  decanted  placentals  deformed  nautically this  Laverne  acupuncturist
<holstein> !ops | casimir
<ubottu> casimir: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<casimir> repealing these  coups  desensitize  illusion  starring  enticing  boomerang  caricaturing  domesticating  renters .dietetic  counterclaiming  gremlins .hemisphere  especial  philharmonics  coffees then  reeducation  congruities  contouring the  latency  lace  fixating of .succors of  brief  pumices
<fkdkm> deckard__: it is multiarch now
<casimir> interviewer  Jamaican  natures  Robbin  dodoes of  disembarkation  Mozart  jinxed at  regimented .mortuary .hydrogenate  thigh  skittering  discovers .treachery  whirligigs  sailcloth  horniest  enslaves  sandlot  ingenuously if  fainthearted  jawed  states was  banal  weediest  harmonically
<deckard__> does that mean i can install it?
<jonne> small question about drush modules
<casimir> what makes the best lewd jokes
<casimir> Barbara  howdied  fasten  subsidizes of .authorized  interlocutory of  whiles  reconciled was  rooms  bailing .miscreant  multiplier  thickets  hollies  capers  incloses  celluloid .intemperate  depreciation  lucidity .menial  westernize .evergreens  espy  parasites  Palestine this
<jonne> how do you install a drush module
<holstein> deckard__: please run the commands i gave, and share the errors.. in a pastebin
<fkdkm> it does no longer exist
<deckard__> ok
<jonne> i can't find any documentation o nthat
<holstein> !paste | deckard__
<ubottu> deckard__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tweaker_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9470543/
<jonne> whoops, wrong channel, sorry
<holstein> deckard__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install "packagename"
<daftykins> Tweaker_: yeah you have way too many partitions and nowhere to put a new one!
<deckard__> http://pastebin.com/kEaYWf6R
<deckard__> thansk so much
<daftykins> Tweaker_: did you try and make #7 there ready for ubuntu?
<holstein> deckard__: you seem to be mistyping ia32-libs
<holstein> !tab | deckard__
<ubottu> deckard__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<holstein> deckard__: you should be able to use tab to complete the proper name of the package..
<Tweaker_> daftykins: actually i have WUBI on a seperate partition and the uninstaller for wubi would not work; so i was just going to install natively over top of that partition i believe is #6
<deckard__> fixing, ty
<daftykins> Tweaker_: WUBI installs to a file on an NTFS volume... you could just delete the disk image then repair the windows bootloader to get rid of traces of it
<Tom84> geordi: int exp (int b  , int e ){int r = 1;for (int i = 0; i < e; i++){r *= b;}return r;}int quadint  (int a , int b , int aq , int bq , int cq ){int r  = 0;r = (aq * (exp (b, 3)))/3 + (bq * (exp (b, 2)))/2 + (cq * (exp (b, 1)))/1 - (aq * (exp (a, 3)))/3 - (bq * (exp (a, 2)))/2 - (cq * (exp (a, 1)))/1;return r;}int main (){cout << "quadint(0,3,1,0,1) = " << quadint (0,3,1,0,1) << "\n";return 0;}
<holstein> wubi dosnt give you a partition
<deckard__> http://pastebin.com/2P7hExAP
<deckard__> thanks
<Tweaker_> no it doesnt give a partition but i made one for it seperately about three years ago. would this affect installing over that partition?
<holstein> deckard__: "However the following packages replace it:" so, just use them
<deckard__> i tried but can you show me th command?
<holstein> deckard__: what are you trying to do?
<daftykins> Tweaker_: well, which one is it? :)
<deckard__> a game onl runs with ia32-libs
<holstein> deckard__: you can try the alternatives listed there
<daftykins> Tweaker_: oh 6 you said, can you boot back into Windows and jump online here?
<Tweaker_> i can yes
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 ..for example
<daftykins> thanks
<deckard__> ty
<Tweaker_> no idea if WUBI is interfering with my native install but i would assume no, its just an NTFS partition which i was going to install native 14.04 on
<daftykins> well you'll likely already have GRUB on there
<holstein> Tweaker_: wubi installs like an application
<holstein> Tweaker_: you dont do any partitioning, or changing of the "host" os.. windows
<holstein> "host" is not even a good term for it..
<daftykins> Tweaker_: i'd like to see two partitions deleted before trying the installer again
<daftykins> holstein: i'd prefer you don't jump in on an active query if you don't mind.
<holstein> daftykins: sure
<daftykins> well that was abrupt.
<Tweaker_> i do have gparted live around here someplace, and a partition program in windows... i know one partition is a recovery partition which is rather small, one is windows7, one is wubi, and one is storage. was going to install over the partition that contains nothing but wubi
<bonhoeffer> hey -- i have 7 packages can be updated. 7 updates are security updates. -- what is the best way to update?
<Tweaker_> which is the fifty gig partition
<daftykins> bonhoeffer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> Tweaker_: really this'll take 2 seconds from Windows
<bonhoeffer> daftykins: how is dist-upgrade different than upgrade
<somsip> bonhoeffer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<daftykins> somsip: ty :)
<somsip> daftykins: np :)
<bonhoeffer> somsip: awesome
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<daftykins> i never do a normal upgrade if i'm honest, but then i use servers
<Tweaker_> alright i will jump over to windows no problem and be back.. might be a few min cause 'windoze' is slower than molassas in the arctic
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do I disable the wireless on/off button on my keyboard?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have a HP Pavilion dm4
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: they tend to work below the OS layer so i doubt you can
<MDTech-us_MAN> unfourtunatly, when I accidentally press the button, I cannot turn the wifi on at all anymore!
<MDTech-us_MAN> untill I reboot
<MDTech-us_MAN> which, as you can guess, is a pita
<MDTech-us_MAN> on the wifi notification menu, it says "WiFi is disabled by hardware switch"
<daftykins> mmhmm
<MDTech-us_MAN> and even if I press the button again, I can't turn it back on
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: run "sudo service network-manager restart" after you flick it back on
<MDTech-us_MAN> done
<MDTech-us_MAN> mow the wifi notification completely disappeared
<MDTech-us_MAN> *now
<daftykins> should come back
<rollypolio> point me to a voip channel? freenode #voip is deserted
<daftykins> !alis | rollypolio say please in future
<ubottu> rollypolio say please in future: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kostkon> MDTech-us_MAN, you could also try   rfkill unblock all   next time
<MDTech-us_MAN> its back, but still same thing
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: "rfkill list all" in a terminal
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh wait a sec
 * daftykins drumrolls
<MDTech-us_MAN> not completely the same
<daftykins> don't leave me in suspense man!
<MDTech-us_MAN> now I do not see anything related to WiFi in the menu
<daftykins> right click and check a tick is beside management of wifi
<MDTech-us_MAN> not even the disabled by hardware switch thing
<daftykins> and run the above command as mentioned
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have phy0 and hp-wifi
<MDTech-us_MAN> on both soft and hard block are "no"
<acer> #ubuntu.pl
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: is there a chance you can consolidate this information into a single message rather than spamming us?
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, that is all
<[1]Tweaker> alright im in
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: logout and in
<daftykins> [1]Tweaker: identify the partitions, run diskmgmt.msc, delete the two that aren't used
<MDTech-us_MAN> I just pressed the wifi button again and rebooted the service and now I get the disabled by hardware switch again
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: press to turn on, or press to turn off...?
<MDTech-us_MAN> the is a single button which in windows work to toggle on/off
<daftykins> yes and i'm asking which way the button press just *now* would've set it
<bonhoeffer> my mysql server keeps crashing -- i want to install a process monitor -- and rebooter -- is monit the only game in town
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<MDTech-us_MAN> I dont have the slightest idea
<MDTech-us_MAN> I dont count the number of presses I did since installing ubuntu
<daftykins> argh i'm talking about since it was on and working
<MDTech-us_MAN> 3 times
<bonhoeffer> does anyone here use monit
<daftykins> so press it one more time, which will presumably mean on again... then right click the tray icon for network manager and untick enable wifi and retick it after
<daftykins> bonhoeffer: they will reply if they do
<bonhoeffer> sweet!
<daftykins> bonhoeffer: best advice... #ubuntu-server or find a mysql channel
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<cabowitz> ...
<MDTech-us_MAN> now I just have WiFi is disabled
<daftykins> !cz | cabowitz
<ubottu> cabowitz: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<MDTech-us_MAN> even though Enable WiFi is checked
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: ok, i give up.
<daftykins> avoid pressing that button :P
<MDTech-us_MAN> :|
<daftykins> or you can try your BIOS for an option that tells it to ignore the button
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there a way to disable the keyboard shortcuts entirely?
<daftykins> do you not think i would've started with that?
<daftykins> [1]Tweaker: how's it looking?
<MDTech-us_MAN> :{
<[1]Tweaker> daftykins: one is an extended partition from windows 7, but i erased the two partitions in question. can i.. unextend that partition? bout 60gb free
<MDTech-us_MAN> dam this laptop. to fress any of the "F" keys I need to hold a "Fn" key down which is a pain
<MDTech-us_MAN> *press
<daftykins> [1]Tweaker: what do you mean by unextend?
<dinesh_> guys having issue with pptx means odp
<fkdkm> MDTech-us_MAN: the answer requires an order more Linux knowledge than can be found here
<daftykins> dinesh_: powerpoint presentations in... what? there might be a channel for your office suite.
<fkdkm> [1]Tweaker: ubuntu can be installed within the extended partition just fine
<daftykins> fkdkm: nice attitude there
<dinesh_> hi, inserting an image and graph having issue
<bonhoeffer> hey -- i notice a lot of deamons start up with ubuntu -- where should i look to see everything starting?
<daftykins> [1]Tweaker: are you saying the free space isn't enough for the install you want to do?
<fkdkm> [1]Tweaker: if you have a free space both in the end of extended partition and after it, the ubuntu installer can deal with it
<daftykins> fkdkm: i was dealing with this query from earlier, don't interrupt please.
<[1]Tweaker> daftykins: no it is enough, i wasnt sure if it could be installed within an exteded partition.
<[1]Tweaker> daftykins: this is what it looks like http://picpaste.com/screenie-3C3ZGY9L.jpg
<dinesh_> Thanks buddy looking some solution in pptx, which will not support in open office format
<MDTech-us_MAN> i found the option in bios
<MDTech-us_MAN> great!
<daftykins> winner \o/
<daftykins> [1]Tweaker: oh dear is that Vista?
<[1]Tweaker> daftykins: 7
<daftykins> hmm odd text
<daftykins> [1]Tweaker: if you don't have a disc, you could burn off recovery discs then delete that HP Recovery partition too
<XCVB_> I have a problem were unity keep crashings
<[1]Tweaker> daftykins: i do have recovery disks but i'm paranoid >.>
<daftykins> [1]Tweaker: hehe ok. i'd give booting the live session and running install another go now
<dinesh_> update the ubuntu for unity crashing-xcvb
<[1]Tweaker> daftykins: wonderful thank you. I willcome back and let you know.
<daftykins> !alis | dinesh_ try and find a channel for your office suite
<ubottu> dinesh_ try and find a channel for your office suite: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bicly> no answer on tls1.1 and tls1.2?
<daftykins> bicly: never saw you ask a question.
<bicly> Hello on ubuntu server how do I set the config to only TLSv1.1 and TLS1.2, if i use SSLProtocol to all -SSLv3 -TLSv1 it turns off everything, if i do +TLS1.1 +TLS1.2 I get error soon as I type the period ?
<XCVB_> dinesh_: so there was bug about
<XCVB_> that
<daftykins> XCVB_: no, it's just that user guessing.
<daftykins> after all they don't even know what version you're using
<XCVB_> ubuntu 14.04
<XCVB_> IDK I have a bunch of updates
<daftykins> lol, yeah you're going to want to keep an up to date system
<madumlao> hullo! just watched mark shuttleworth's youtube vid on snappy core.
<somsip> !snappy | madumlao
<ubottu> madumlao: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<madumlao> anyone used it?
<somsip> madumlao: see above - for discussion go to #snappy
<madumlao>  aight aight
<jobs> hello
<jobs> hello
<jobs> hello
<somsip> jobs: do you have a support question?
<jobs> How to create ubuntu wifi
<jobs> How to create ubuntu wifi?
<jobs> there is anybody how to create wifi for phone?
<jobs> there is anybody how to create wifi for phone?
<teward> jobs: you should ask and then wait patiently for a response
<daftykins> jobs: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<leremita> that feeling when your running rm -r * on your /tmp and you realize your still in home :/
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: morning o/
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hi mate
<daftykins> lereand that you're using the wrong 'your' ;)
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: you're like my shift change volunteer pal! :D
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: timezones support are the best :p
<Tweaker_> no luck
<daftykins> Tweaker_: still blank huh?
<lotuspsychje> !turla
<lotuspsychje> do we have a trigger for this new linux trojan yet?
<Tweaker_> daftykins: completely lol. http://picpaste.com/pics/Workspace_1_002-5UH8cuQf.1418270943.png
<daftykins> Tweaker_: is it possible you're booting a modern EFI capable system?
<Tweaker_> daftykins its that /dev/sda3 partition x.x its extended and has 60 gigs unallocated. (thats where i wanted to put it, anyhow)
<Tweaker_> hmmmm got this PC back in like 2012
<Tweaker_> maybe 2011
<daftykins> tell you what there are two pics here
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> one is of a black background and white text menu, the other is the purple backed with logo
<Tweaker_> i definately have a bios.
<daftykins> well, some that are EFI still have the old style BIOS looking utility so it can be a surprise
<daftykins> is it possible you have a machine with a funky disk setup - like RAID?
<lotuspsychje> Tweaker_: you want dualboot or full hd ubuntu?
<glitch1> hello
<Tweaker_> definately have raid. dual boot
<linuxmint> Hmm, Ubuntu doesn't find 1 HDD. HDD is connected in via SATA data cable and powered. Woud ubuntu see the HDD if it was faulty with command $ fdisk -l
<lotuspsychje> glitch1: welcome
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: if gparted cant see the drive, might be dead
<daftykins> Tweaker_: sooo, two disks mirrored (RAID 1) or?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, possible. Would be good to have a command to diagnose HDDs, as some faults I fix with a new format.
<Tweaker_> its one single 1GB sata drive
<glitch1> I have a qeustion about wget. How do I tell it to download all links from a website including links to resources on another domain, but only do it 1 link deep
<glitch1> "wget --recursive --html-extension --span-hosts -e robots=off --convert-links --timeout=8 -t 4 web.inter.nl.net/hcc/J.Steunebrink/" is what I have so far
<daftykins> man wget
<glitch1> man page ahs been of no help
<lotuspsychje> glitch1: or join the #wget guys
<somsip> glitch1: --level=depth
<linuxmint> glitch1: yes, the man pages need better real life examples.
<linuxmint> glitch1: from a - z step by step process, for noobs to learn their programs.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: did your drive work on another Os?
<glitch1> It's not they they need examples, it's just that they need to explain how and why a certain command or option works the way it does
<glitch1> Just giving it and adding a vague summary of what it does doesn't help at all
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, the HDD didn't have 'Faulty' written on the HDD as per other faulty HDDs.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: whats the hd brand?
<glitch1> anwyays as far as --level=1 that also makes it go only 1 level deep on the website that I want it to completely crawl
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: I guess I would like to thoroughly text the HDD before calling it faulty.
<daftykins> well when a man page fails, i google.
<linuxmint> *test
<Tweaker_> daftykins, i guess i could check that out, but i know i had ubuntu on here before. i will go check the bios to see if i can find out
<linuxmint> daftykins: yes, but some nerd snobs laugh if you have to google.
<somsip> glitch1: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20030148/wget-doesnt-download-recursively-after-following-a-redirect
<daftykins> if you don't google before you come here, you need to be tortured with just me and a penguin.
<glitch1> daftykins Unless you're on OpenBSD the man pages fail as a rule rather an exception, at least in my experience
<somsip> glitch1: with --span-links showing on the man page "Enable spanning across hosts when doing recursive retrieving"
<glitch1> somsip That gives me an idea, thanks
<somsip> glitch1: and I'm fine with admitting, man page and second search result in google did it for m
<somsip> me
<glitch1> somsip Nope, doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: even a pro support user will google, we are never too old for learning right
<aotianlong> hi all
<lotuspsychje> aotianlong: welcome
<glitch1> The reason I want to use wget is so I don't have to download a bunch of accessory files with different extensions manually, but restricting it to those domains means I might as well go and download each and every file manually in the first place
<aotianlong> some one can help me ? all my domains on godaddy are stolen by some one .
<SchrodingersScat> lotuspsychje: we are all teachers and students
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, but I was laughed at a lot for using google. The wannabe pros thought they were too cool for school.
<aotianlong> any one have expierence to get them back
<lotuspsychje> aotianlong: are you on ubuntu?
<UndeadLeech> !answer
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: well, not sure what to do with this not found HDD. Might research how to check HDDs, as I have a lot of faulty ones, but work months or years later.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | UndeadLeech
<ubottu> UndeadLeech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aotianlong> just need some one can help
<UndeadLeech2> I am awake
<UndeadLeech2> I am awake
<UndeadLeech2> I am awake
<UndeadLeech2> I am awake
<UndeadLeech2> I am awake
<UndeadLeech2> I am awake
<UndeadLeech2> I am awake
<unopaste> UndeadLeech2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lotuspsychje> aotianlong: we can only support you on ubuntu mate
<lotuspsychje> aotianlong: plz detail your problem, so we can redirect you to the right support channel
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: your bios still see the HD?
<aotianlong> 有中国人没
<lotuspsychje> hmm jp or cn?
<jeffrey_f> I know it is off topic...just need a quick and dirty mysql.  PM please
<aotianlong> chinese
<lotuspsychje> !cn | aotianlong
<ubottu> aotianlong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<aotianlong> cool
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: join the #mysql guys
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: hmm, can't check that, as I use SSH. Would need to hook up a monitor and keyboard.
<aotianlong> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: what hd brand is this?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> have a questopn
<jeffrey_f> lotuspsychje: waiting for a reply for a while
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: ask away
<hellyeah> i have 13.10 in my usb is there a program that updates the content of usb to current ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: on the 2nd Ubuntu computer, # fdisk -l finds the HDDs, but they're in the wrong order. E.g., computer has SATA 1,2,3 and 4, but # fdisk -l has /dev/sda,/dev/sdb,/dev/sdc and /dev/sdd with the wrong HDD?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: I would need to open the case to check. Was hoping for a non-physical fix.
<SchrodingersScat> !info unetbootin | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 603-1 (utopic), package size 216 kB, installed size 839 kB
<OerHeks> helyeah download the latest iso and make a fresh usb
<hellyeah> ubottu:  i just searched for a sotware that updates 13.10 to something current
<ubottu> hellyeah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: bios hd check would be important to see if hd is alive
<hellyeah> OerHeks:  okey that what i search
<daftykins> nn fellow helpers \o
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, guess I need a tiny VGA monitor to move around...not so lucky right now.
<hellyeah> ubottu:  okey ?D
<rigel_> is there some way to allow a specific user to forward privileged ports without using sudo? a line i can put in sudoers or something?
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: gparted and testdisk might be usefull to check also
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: ok, I'll try BIOS another time.
<hellyeah> ubuntu kylin is the last version
<hellyeah> ?
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: good luck
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: is there a way to rename /dev/sda to say /dev/sdb, to match up with my physical SATA 1,2,3,4 port connections?
<OerHeks> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<hellyeah> what do you say
<hellyeah> humm
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: i think there is auto layout /sdX by ubuntu, based on your physical hd connection
<linuxmint> Not renaming partitions, but renaming real HDDs.
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: hmm, the autolayout does not coincide with the MOBO's SATA port number 1,2,3 and 4.
<hellyeah> wow it is 1.1 gb
<hellyeah> it was generally 800mb
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: bios helps arrange layout, and see where the Os installed
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, I'm in the BIOS now and finds the 4 HDDs as SATA 1, 2, 3 and 4, but Ubuntu seems to # fdisk -l the HDDs in the wrong order. I would expect SATA 1 to be /dev/sda and SATA 2 to be /dev/sdb etc...
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, BIOS looks in order with HDD sizes and Vendor names.
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: so it seems Unix has messed up the /dev/sda naming.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: depends maybe if one HD is dead or not, you dont get a warning on bootup?
<hellyeah> what was the ntfs checking software on ubuntu?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: this Ubuntu computer with 4 HDDs seems to be working nicely, except for the /dev/sda naming.
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hellyeah> actually my question is different
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: you said 1 drive cant be seen on ubuntu?
<hellyeah> as far as i know there s a software for checking and repairing ntfs partition.
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: data recovery?
<hellyeah> like chkdsk
<hellyeah> it is like maintenance
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, sorry, that was computer2, to be the NFS client with 2 HDDs. I can't check the BIOS on computer 2, so now I'm trying to finish computer1.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: not sure about how ubuntu chooses the sdX order, but i guess its all based on how the machine boots
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: another sata layout, you would have to switch sata cables to sata1 sata2 etc
<zykotick9> linuxmint: lotuspsychje: the sdX order can change!  it can't be relied on... udev rules might help
<zykotick9> ^ why UUIDs or LABELs should be used instead
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: ok tnx, but why would someone choose to change different instead or the auto recognition?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, I thought about switching the cables, but the cables are in correct order, which I'd like to keep.
<linuxmint> zykotick9: ok, I'll let the /dev order go.
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: sorry, i'm not clear on what you're asking
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: well in his scenario, ubuntu chooses the sdX automaticly, why would a user change this order exactly?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: short answer - they shouldn't.  reboot number 101 and suddenly sda become sdb :(..
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: well thats what i mean, ubuntu has a logic to name sdX right?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: the kernel has a quasi-logic but it's fungable...  again, you can't rely on sdX naming, period.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | linuxmint thanks to zykotick9
<ubottu> linuxmint thanks to zykotick9: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
 * zykotick9 would recommend using LABELs over UUIDs... but YMMV
<lotuspsychje> !label | zykotick9 like this?
<ubottu> zykotick9 like this?: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: yup.  e2lable for extX partitions.  LABELs can be used with "mount" commands or fstab
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: ok tnx for info
<zykotick9> s/e2lable/e2label/
<glitch1> I have a problem with Xubuntu 14.04, my settings app has dissappeared from my whisker menu. It might be related to this change: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/14.04.6
<glitch1> How do I put it back?
<linuxmint> I just move the 1st HDD out of it's bay slighty to check the top label and the monitor went snowy and black. Now the tower LED power light won't show and monitor is black. CPU fans runs, but can't access BIOS?
<glitch1> nevermind I figured out the command for the settings manager and launched it from terminal and fixed it
<irctc007> !topics
<linuxmint> Should I reboot the CMOS or something. MOBO seems to run the CPU fan?
<UTL> OerHeks: Thanks for the Windows 7 link! It helped me see the Ubuntu partitions. Still having trouble writing to ext3 and ext4 partitions, though; however, the change log says that this will be fixed in the next upgrade. I look forward to it. I'm still new to it, so I don't know what all I can do, but I've tackled the problem before to no avail.
<UTL> The problem with getting Windows to see Linux partitions, that is. Again, thanks!
<erisco> I have tried to restart ubuntu in recovery mode by pressing the shift key during boot but this does not appear to be working
<erisco> the most I have been able to do is reach the grub shell by hitting esc, but I do not know how to start recovery mode from that point
<lotuspsychje> erisco: to enter grub, its holding shift at boot, then select the ubuntu(recoverymode) from your list
<erisco> as I said, I am holding the shift key but nothing is happening
<erisco> my system just boots normally
<lotuspsychje> erisco: you have dualboot with windows?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | erisco
<ubottu> erisco: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<erisco> ... never mind
<Ruler2112> Hello.  I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64 and am having a problem with choppy audio in DOSBox 0.74.  Is anyone available & able to help?
<jgcampbell300> what would one use to manage multiple linux servers and desktops that has a gui
<Ruler2112> If the machines all have X installed, vnc works well.
<jgcampbell300> Ruler2112:  I am kina looking for something that would broadcast commands and do some monitoring
<Tweaker_> hi daftykins
<jgcampbell300> I have been using ssh to manage them ... but its a pain to have to do all the time .. theres got to be something out there that i can setup to watch them all and remind me to do things
<Ruler2112> jgcampbell400: Ahhhh.... gotcha.  Sorry - I don't know of anything that would do what you ask, though I'm certain there are tools for such a task.
<jgcampbell300> anyone had any exp with clusterssh
<Tweaker_> Having issues installing 14.04... When i get to installation type no partitions are listed, i even have a ext3 partition blank and ready to be installed upon..any ideas?
<Ruler2112> I wrote a series of scripts that monitors for my employer, but it's little more than a heartbeat program with status of the machine (disk space, process status, etc) and the server it reports to then notifies me.
<somsip> jgcampbell300: no gui, but I find ansible an easy way to admin large numbers of servers
<SunStar> Tweaker_:  is there any RAID?
<Tweaker_> SunStar: My PC does say something about RAID at startup
<orlock> Ruler2112: Nagios.
<jgcampbell300> thanks gona go look those two up
<Ruler2112> Anyone here familiar with DOSBox?  Specifically, I'm having issues with choppy sound when the speech/sound effects play in the original Lands of Lore.
<SunStar> Tweaker_  look at the motherboard and make sure you have the drives plugged into the corect ports (might want to check the manual) also consult the BIOS to disable any onboard RAID
<Tweaker_> Sunstar: Only 1 physical internal 1GB Sata Drive
<Tweaker_> SunStar, also i am able to access and mount said partitions via livecd while "trying ubuntu"
<SunStar> i don't know your motherboard, but it mentions RAID and some have dedicated ports for that and using them tends to be an issue
<Ruler2112> orlock: LOL - that's funny... I basically spent 3 weeks rewriting that project because I didn't know it existed.
<SunStar> can you write data to the partition?
<Tweaker_> sunstar: yes
<SunStar> i had this exact issue on a computer a couple of weeks ago. drive was plugged into a port that was dedicated to raid. i could mount the partition but i couldnt install to it.  couldnt write data through either. had to change physical ports
<SunStar> is there data on this partition?
<SunStar> try using gparted to destroy and rebuilt the tables
<Tweaker_> sunstar: ok i will try that.
<rypervenche> jgcampbell300: Terminator also works very well.
<MDTech-us_MAN> hi
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there/what is a good Git GUI for ubuntu?
<rypervenche> jgcampbell300: I find Terminator to be a bit more user-friendly than clusterssh, but both work. If you need help with it I can find you a tutorial on the net.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I know I can use the good ol' terminal, but a gui would make my life just that much easier
<jgcampbell300> rypervenche: i have used Terminator before ... think i may give clusterssh a try ... thanks
<Tweaker_> sunstar: the partition i have set aside for ubuntu is inside an extended partition. does that matter?
<SunStar> it should work, but a primary logical would be better
<Ruler2112> Tweaker: I've had issues installing operating systems in extended partitions before.  Some machines BIOS requires the OS bootstrap loader in the first 1024 cylinders.  (Don't know if this is what you're running into though.)
<SunStar> i havent run into that issue on sata, becides thats where grub shloud be going anyway
<Ruler2112> I'm having issues with choppy sound when the speech/sound effects play in the original Lands of Lore in DOSBox 0.74.  Is anyone here familiar with DOSBox?
<SunStar> if i remember correctly, there is a room here on freenode for dosbox
<rypervenche> Ruler2112: I use ScummVM for DOS games personally. I would recommend giving that a shot.
<SunStar> #dosbox is the room
<Ruler2112> rypervenche: I've not heard of that - I'll give it a shot.  Thanks.
<Ruler2112> sunstar: Thanks - I'll join that channel.
<bbryant> hey, does anyone understand why I can't hibernate in 14.04 (/home and full disk encryption enabled, nothing else unique) ?
<bbryant> is it a limitation due to the encryption selected, or just for my laptop?
<SunStar> hibernation is disabled by default.
<bbryant> oh
<bbryant> so how do I turn it back on
<bbryant> that's like, my favorite feature
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<MDTech-us_MAN> bbryant ^^
<SunStar> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<bbryant> thank you
<MDTech-us_MAN> lol SunStar, I was 5 seconds before you
<MDTech-us_MAN> ;]
<SunStar> but mine is encrypted
<SunStar> and official n stuff
<MDTech-us_MAN> ...
<MDTech-us_MAN> askubuntu is also pretty much official
<SunStar> yup. but this is better brought to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bbryant> ok, so I followed those instructions
<bbryant> restarted
<bbryant> and nothing
<bbryant> no change
<MDTech-us_MAN> you know that to hibernate you need to type "sudo pm-hibernate"
<MDTech-us_MAN> right?
<SunStar> is your swap partition at least as big as your RAM? does whats in your SWAP now + whats in RAM now exceed SWAP?
<bbryant> MDTech-us_MAN: I can't set that up in power options
<bbryant> or anything?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I don't remember
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: I pulled out the HDD that wasn't found. It's a Seagate Barracuda. Am testing on another computer now.
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://askubuntu.com/questions/361734/hibernation-is-still-missing-from-menu-in-13-10-after-enabling-via-polkit-how-t
<MDTech-us_MAN> ahh! thats the one ^^^
<MDTech-us_MAN> thats for 13.10, but is *should* work for 14 + too
<MDTech-us_MAN> *it
<MDTech-us_MAN> seems like he went into hibernate successfully
<swift110-phone> Hey
<Tweaker_> grrr... gparted recognizes everything just fine why not the ubuntu installer >..
<SunStar> i would go into BIOS setting and see what there is to look at for RAID and if it can be disabled
<SunStar> it might be setting it up as a single drive raid0
<jgcampbell300> hmm i wonder if puppet would do it
<Tweaker_> SunStar, if i remember correctly the drive is set to RAID, i can try changing that. i'm going to try updating first and see if that helps any.. if not i will do that
<Tweaker_> Sunstar: I DID at one time have i think 10.04 installed, not sure what the issue is.. if its a bug i am hoping update helps
<jgcampbell300> hmm is there something wrong with the repos ?
<Tweaker_> don't think so, mine is updating now
<jgcampbell300> hmm i must be having some issues ... thanks
<jgcampbell300> think ill just get some sleep ... thanks
<MichaelHabib> hi,
<BUSY> hey guys! am i going to have any trouble installing ubuntu over windows 8? like with safeboot etc?
<MichaelHabib> I'm unable to boot ubuntu after I removed/moved some og\f my HDD's around. I get to the initramfs command line and that's it
<linuxmint> ok, HDD works in another computer. Other computer won't download gparted, stopping me reformatting the HDD. I suspect the MOBO is blown, but no clear way to tell. CPU fan does run.
<MichaelHabib> Note that I corrected the Grub2 menuentry so get this far as the Ubuntu Parirtion name/number has changed from /sdd7 to /sdc6   but ubuntu seems to still try to load /sdd7 as the root partition
<Darknet> Anyone here uses Ajenti? I am trying to setup an email server to create emails, and i can't manage to figure out how to do that.
<bubbasaures> MichaelHabib, Have you looked in fstab of the OS controlling grub?
<bubbasaures> MichaelHabib, resizing partitions and moving generate new UUID's as seen in sudo blkid
<inerkick> how can i set emacs short cuts to firefox. So that I can learn Emacs while I use Firefox. Is it possible?
<cp1> Something wrong with the network connectivity to security.ubuntu.com, I am having issues downloading the recent kernel updates and mtr is showing very high latency on the last hop.
<somsip> inerkick: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/firemacs/
<MichaelHabib> bubbasaures: the move was just moving the hdd from one SATA slot to another, no changes to parition size,name or UUID . I already checked the UUID it It's still the same
<inerkick> is that helps to learn emacs through same shortcuts while i use firefox somsip
<MichaelHabib> bubbasaures: , I can "boot" to ubuntu but get stuck at final stages while it still tries to find the partition by it's old name (was /sdd7 now its /sdc6 )
<bubbasaures> MichaelHabib, you updated grub right, have to ask?
<MichaelHabib> bubbasaures: yeh , and I will tripple check it now
<bubbasaures> MichaelHabib, More that one linux OS here?
<bubbasaures> sorry 'than' or raid?
<MichaelHabib> bubbasaures: I have nother min install but it hasnt been used for over a month , this ubutnu OS is the only os used on this PC (doing HDD cleanup and backup now )
<BUSY> for example, do i want uefi or csm os mode?
<BUSY> or do i even need to touch it
<bubbasaures> !uefi | BUSY
<ubottu> BUSY: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<marty1> help
<SunStar> with?
<marty1> list of commands?
<sacarlson1> marty1: list of commands maybe for bash?  if so try google for bash
<marty1> ok thanks
<marty1> exit
<alteregoa> is there a kernel patch for Tux on ice for 3.18?
<somsip> inerkick: read it and find out for yourself
<inerkick> yeah going through somsip
<BUSY> hmm ok in the install pages i get a very unhelpful error. "??? ??? (as superuser) - ??? ???"
<MichaelHabib> when checking the Grun2 menu entry , I see ... root=/dev/sdxy   .. is there a way to set root with UUID instead ?
<MichaelHabib> grub*
<alteregoa> root=UUID=e80f660f-c582-xyz
<inerkick> what is the copy command in that somsip i can't find
<inerkick> copy past commands
<MichaelHabib> alteregoa: ty :) I dont see this format much in blogs/docs  , I think this is more dynamic if I move HHD's connections .. is there a downside to using it  ?
<BUSY> would it be better for me to format the disk windows is on from the livedisk?
<alteregoa> in menu.lst?
<MichaelHabib> alteregoa: yeh
<goodle> BUSY: convert to GPT 1st
<BUSY> goodle: it's already partitioned with gpt according to "disks"
<alteregoa> afaik its the root= entry instead of /dev/sda UUID=UUID
<goodle> windows cant boot from GPT without EUFI bios but linux can
<goodle> yay for linux
<BUSY> in the end i just want to boot to ubuntu, can i format the fresh windows install off the disk?
<BUSY> or shoudl i just let the installer take care of it
<goodle> fresh windows install?
<BUSY> i mean i'm booting the machine for the first time
<BUSY> it wants me to make a microsoft account to login to windows 8
<BUSY> i just want to install ubuntu over it instead, but the install is hitting some bogus error
<goodle> you shouldnt have clicked the agreeament
<goodle> now MS> owns you
<BUSY> haha typical
<goodle> ubuntu owns you too they have root
<goodle> you also have need email account in google to use android and same for apples
<goodle> maybe they should all work toghether on ubuntu instead
<BUSY> http://imgur.com/KQjy7Vv
<BUSY> that's my error. -.-
<alteregoa> why unity looks so ugly?
<goodle> so y6ou dont fall in love with the OS
<thorie> can someone help me with my wireless connection? i installed the drivers and i have a wlan0 but when i use wicd-client it doesn't show any networks
<goodle> 14.10 isnt stable
<goodle> its testing branch
<somsip> goodle: no it's not. You're advice here is of a low standard. If you can't help, just don't.
<goodle> 15 is unstable branch
<dts|pokeball> hey guys... i installed a command to ~/.nimble/bin, and added it to $PATH, but when i ran the command (nimble) it said nimble: command not found. and now $PATH says this: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/dts/.mini-bin:/home/.nimble/bin any help?
<goodle> just like debian
<BUSY> i guess i'll try 14.04 anyway
<BUSY> worth a shot
<BUSY> i can update from INSIDE THE COMPUTER
<goodle> thats the stable branch
<somsip> dts|pokeball: you've added the path wrong. It should be (at the end) /home/{user}/.nimble/bin You just have /home/.nimble/bin
<dts|pokeball> oh duh... thanks somsip
<goodle> somsip : >
<goodle> i could get too nicks in here one asking questions i already know the answer too
<goodle> make 2 bots one asking the question other ansering using the forum solved questions
<goodle> I'm trying to install UT99 under Linux - WINE or native - And neither seem to work.
<goodle> Take a look at this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ga...realTournament
<goodle> I've problably downloaded that file ten times... Says I need libgtk-1.2
<thorie> nevermind i fixed it, i just needed to add wlan0 to my preferences in wicd-client
<BUSY> goodle: thanks for your advice Kappa
<BUSY> 14.04 is at least further than the last one
<goodle> advice Kappa?
<goodle> wtf you talking about?
<BUSY> if i want to partition the filesystem away from the home directory/data, how much space should i leave about?
<BUSY> ah nevermind i'll just do it all together
<MichaelHabib> trying to create a "user partition". The os boots and gets tuck stuck at "initialize and finalize resolvconf"
<MichaelHabib> following these instruction  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<goodle> linux really needs an installer with embedded IRC client
<goodle> maybe you can blame systemd
<dawson> anyone know how to install curse client?
<somsip> !info ncurses | dawson
<ubottu> dawson: Package ncurses does not exist in utopic
<somsip> !find ncurses
<ubottu> Found: libcunit1-ncurses, libcunit1-ncurses-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg, libncursesw5-dev, libx32ncurses5, libx32ncurses5-dev (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ncurses&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<goodle> you just need to install linux the curse shall follow
<dawson> ?
<somsip> dawson: you might have to go with that link and see what you can find to fit your needs
<dawson> no i mean like the windows app curseclient
<dawson> add on manager?
<somsip> dawson: I don't know about windows apps. Can you explain what you want?
<dawson> one second
<dawson> http://www.curse.com/client
<dawson> im wanting to install THAT application
<goodle> 10 seconds already
<somsip> dawson: other than installing that version under wine, I have no idea
<goodle> im not clicking that
<somsip> !wine | dawson
<ubottu> dawson: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<goodle> its a cheat engine
<frenda> How do use the latest dropbox? the repo includes a very old one!
<frenda> do you*
<somsip> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in utopic
<goodle> do you think mint people are cheating distrowatch ratings to get mint as 1st linux distro=
<goodle> ?
<somsip> frenda: looks like there is a packaged deb. Not the recommended way to do it (repos are the only recommended way) but if you want this, download it and 'sudo dpkg -i {file}' to install it. https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<frenda> somsip: it's old: 1.6, the latest version is 3.0.3!
<frenda> utopic = Ubuntu Topic?!
<somsip> frenda: where did you find a link to the latest version?
<xangua> somsip: in the windows download :P
 * somsip sighs and goes back to work
<frenda> somsip: at news
<nmz787> anyone know how to adjust the min brightness and the adjust interval for keyboard brightness hotkeys?
<nmz787> I determined the min brightness is much lower than the hotkeys give, and ended up writing this GUI in Python to adjust my display for the night time https://gist.github.com/nmz787/ff7ae7b64d59070390ea
<MostOfAll> can't even adjust the brightness on mine
<MostOfAll> should have researched compatibility before i purchased this  asus x550
<MostOfAll> hybrid graphics and all
<thorie> anyone know why is it when i try to install icepref or iceme or iceconf, apt-get says there is no package found?
<MostOfAll> did you  sudo apt-get update  first?
<thorie> yup
<MostOfAll> and add the proper repositories..
<thorie> it should be in the default repositoriy
<ikonia> !info icepref
<ubottu> Package icepref does not exist in utopic
<ikonia> there is no package called icepref
<cfhowlett> thorie, what's the output of cat /etc/issue
<thorie> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \1
<ikonia> thorie: have you actaully searched the package manager for the correct package name ?
<thorie> hmm... i'm not sure
<ikonia> you're not sure if you've searched ?
<ikonia> then I suggest you search to find out the correct package name rather than just assuming the name of a package
<thorie> is the package manager the same as apt-cache search?
<ikonia> yes, that works
<thorie> yes i did that, but there is no package named iceconf
<ikonia> ok, so you have your answer
<thorie> but i'm following the instructions on this website that says how to install icewm on ubuntu
<MostOfAll> link to site?
<thorie> how do i copy-and-paste in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> highlight and middle click
<thorie> i don't have a middle click, i have a Macbook touchpad
<MostOfAll> highlight, ctrl+c   ctrl+v
<thorie> ^V^V
<thorie> hmm no dice there
<MostOfAll> ....where are you copy pasting from
<thorie> from Iceweasel
<thorie> i did right-click and copy, but now i don't know how to paste
<MostOfAll> right click and paste or ...ctrl v
<thorie> when I press ctrl-V, i just get some symbol
<thorie> maybe copy-and-paste isn't supported in ubuntu for mac
<ikonia> should be
<ikonia> basic X11 function
<MostOfAll> what are you copy-pasting?
<thorie> the URL from my web browser to irc here
<thorie> i tried both Cmd-C,Cmd-V and Ctrl-C,Ctrl-V
<ObrienDave> Shift-Ctrl-V
<ObrienDave> maybe?
<goodle> hah
<thorie> nope that didn't work either
<goodle> try ctrl+shift+f4
<goodle> probably you need to use both hands
<thorie> nope that didn't work
<goodle> or just ask sirii
<somsip> !behelpful | goodle
<ubottu> goodle: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ash`> thorie: I take it you have installed ubuntu on your mac?
<thorie> if i highlight and then right click and choose "Copy" and open a new tab, and right click and choose "Paste" it works
<thorie> but i don't have a paste option when i try to right click my terminal window
<thorie> ash`: yea
<goodle> why i cant use the midle mouse button on linux firefox as oposed to windows firefox?
<ikonia> middle mouse button to do what ?
<goodle> to scrool
<ash`> linux has two paste buffers; the temporary - i.e. when you highlight something you can middle-click to paste
<goodle> i call it fast scrool
<fkdkm> goodle: for autoscroll?
<ash`> and the secondary paste buffer where you can physically copy & paste
<ikonia> you cn scroll with the middle mouse button
<ikonia> can
<ash`> although you seem to be having problems with both.
<ash`> that's just an FYI
<goodle> no i cant
<ikonia> goodle: can you use the middle mouse button to scroll in any app ?
<goodle> im talking clicking the mid mouse button
<thorie> maybe the problem is my terminal?
<goodle> not rolling the wheel
<ikonia> clicking the middle mouse button ? what do you expect it to do ?
<goodle> you get the round cursor
<ikonia> ah you mean holding it down
<goodle> that lets you keep the page scrooling
<thorie> is there a better terminal than xterm?
<goodle> i mean click
<ikonia> I think that's going to be a problem as the middle mouse button is setup as an input (for cut and paste for example) you'd have to re-map your mouse buttons
<thorie> i think the problem is i don't have a Ctrl button on my keyboard
<goodle> cut and paste is in the left mouse button options
<ikonia> thorie: macs have a ctrl button
<thorie> oh yeah it does have one
<thorie> why isn't this working :(
<ikonia> goodle: it's also the middle as a legacy
<goodle> thats why i cant use linux
<goodle> nothing works as expected
<goodle> well the same goes for windows now days
<MostOfAll> thorie did you try  shift+insert?      http://askubuntu.com/a/263207
<thorie> i don't have a Insert key in my keyboard
<goodle> shift+insert sound about right since you really need to use both hands
<ikonia> goodle: drop the sarcasm,
<thorie> i have fn, control, alt, option, command, and this weird twisted pretzel symbol
<goodle> its working fine on my windows
<goodle> its working fine on my windows its working fine on my windows its working fine on my windows its working fine on my windows
<thorie> i posted my question for help on a ubuntu forum for how to copy-and-paste
<thorie> hopefully somebody will respond
<MostOfAll> you seriously have no insert key?  i didn't know that...happened
<MostOfAll> what kind of laptop do you have
<ash`> yup macs dont have insert keys
<thorie> Apple Macbook Pro
<ash`> or page up/down keys
<MostOfAll> there must be an alternative?
<ash`> hense why i have a ubuntu vm on it because i couldn't use vim :/
<ash`> you can remap keys - buyt you need an app for that >.>
<ash`> i would happily put a sledgehammer through my mbp :D
<MostOfAll> guess my hybrid graphics asus isn't so bad after all
<MostOfAll> it's probably for the best that i can't even try to game on the productive side of my laptop....hooray dual booting i guess
<linuxmint> Is there a reason Ubuntu and/or BIOS doesn't find a HDD, but HDD is fine on Linux Mint?
<MostOfAll> though i suppose having my insert as the alternate function of my numpad 0 is weird too
<thorie> is there a way to copy-and-paste without using the mouse?
<thorie> or any keyboard short-cuts?
<xangua> get a clipboard manager thorie, set it to use primary selection, paste with middle mouse button
<xangua> if you use kde or xfce they should already come with one
<ikonia> xangua: he's on a mac
<xangua> ooh...I'm confused
<b00g3r> any one have xrdp and xfce4 working...getting a grey screen
<b00g3r> went through almost every site on the interwebs
<cart_man> Hey how can I set my Lubuntu/Ubuntu to NEVER go to sleep or shutdown my screen? X and GUI seems to break into pieces and just never recoveres when I resuem
<cart_man> resume`
<thorie> i wonder if there is a tool to let me emulate Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V
<MostOfAll> cart_man.... system settings, power options and brightness+lock options
<MostOfAll> but...why not fix the graphics problem instead?
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how does one disable touchpad edges in ubuntu 14.10? Also it would be nice if the edges are available then dragging from the undisabled part?
<PCatinean> Does anyone have an idea?
<MostOfAll> http://askubuntu.com/a/387592  <--trackpad stuff
<MostOfAll> for me...all i can do is disable or enable the whole touchpad from the terminal because....asus laptop? haven't sorted it all yet
<villese> ciao
<motaka2> hello after an update i restarted ubuntu and it alway return back to os selection page. what should I do ?
<fidel_> what do you mean by os-selection page? bootloader/grub?
<motaka2> fidel_: yes, the page where it suggest me whether I want ubuntu or windows , I select ubuntu and then it again returns back to this page
<fidel_> thats not a page - its grub (most likely) ;)
<MostOfAll> here's one solution: http://askubuntu.com/a/143503
<motaka2> fidel_: Yes it's grub
<Zenn> hello guys
<fidel_> motaka2: do you see any errors after choosing ubuntu in grub?
<Zenn> my printer is unable to be detected by ubuntu I have already install hplip
<motaka2> no
<PCatinean> I have a asus laptop
<motaka2> fidel_: no
<Zenn> anyone?
<MostOfAll> zenn, i have no experience with it, have you checked out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226631
<hilbilly> zenn ... what does cups show?
<Zenn> nothing
<hilbilly> lsusb?
<MostOfAll> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226631&p=13071148#post13071148
<Zenn> no hp nothing
<nmz787> Zenn: my current fix is to boot into windows when I need to print :P
<hilbilly> linux has always detected my hp printers.  Never needed to install extra packages.
<nmz787> Zenn: have you gone here http://www.openprinting.org/drivers
<hilbilly> You triple checked the power and the usb cables?
<Zenn> HP Deskjet f2120 All-in-one Printer	HP Deskjet f2100 Series hpijs, 3.10.6.15
<Zenn> that's my printer
<PCatinean> how do I enter commands from synclient on boot?
<Zenn> the power is on
<hilbilly> Is it connected to usb2 or usb3?
<motaka2> hello after an update i restarted ubuntu and it alway return back to os selection page. what should I do ?
<Zenn> pretty much it isnt detected at all
<Zenn> honestly how do I fix this
<Caroga> Zenn, sup ?
<fkdkm> motaka2: press e and try to boot manually
<Zenn> my printer is undetected by ubuntu 14.10
<motaka2> how to do that ?
<Caroga> Zenn, how's the printer connected to the machine
<Zenn> USB
<Caroga> 2 or 3 ?
<eats_crayon> Is using using itunes through wine realiable to sync with ipod nano 7th generation?
<Zenn> usb 3 I think
<Caroga> hmm
<motaka2> fkdkm: I have pressed e what should I do now?
<thorie> so the ubuntu.com docs say i can use iceconf (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IceWM) but when I type apt-cache search iceconf i get package not found... any ideas why?
<Caroga> Zenn, disable and disconnect your printer, reboot the pc, after reboot run the following in terminal "sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg"
<Caroga> when it's tailing, press a few enters, and connect your printer on a different USB port, and start your printer.
<fkdkm> motaka2: try to modify the lines around and see to the effect
<TheTrainee_> hi@ll; i like to know if there is any similar program like "hwinfo" for linux .... a tool that collect all information rich in detail about the system?? (e.g.-pic: http://www.hwinfo.com/img/HWiNFO64_2.png)
<motaka2> fkdkm: modify what ?
<TheTrainee_> (btw -- love this channel, love you all. :))
<Zenn> humm
<Zenn> would reboot really fix it?
<Caroga> Zenn, it's to clear any previous messages, tailing dmesg is just to see what happens when the machine is connected to your printer
<Guest93141> 0 0
<Caroga> It could contain an error message which would be helpful
<Caroga> Otherwise, if not, then running the printers program and install it would be the way to go.
<marcelino> Every time that I start the Ubuntu system, I receive the message with system error, how to fix this?
<Zenn> oh it works now
<Caroga> haha
<Caroga> Zenn, glad to hear that
<fidel_> motaka2: pressing E in grub lets you define grubs boot setting for your ubuntu session
<Zenn> Bus 003 Device 095: ID 03f0:7d04 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet F2100 Printer series
<Zenn> my laptop is faulty man
<Zenn> fuck
<Zenn>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-25-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GiB, 37.2% free ** Disk: Total: 289.4GiB, 78.0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: Marvell
<Zenn> Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 7h 25m 9s **
<motaka2> fidel_: I have pressed e I dont know what to do with text.
<Zenn> it is quite a old laptop to be honest
<Caroga> core 2 duo, i sees
<Caroga> but as long as it works
<Zenn> now I have a unresponding program
<Caroga> Zenn, glad it works now :P
<Zenn> how do I end it?
<Caroga> does it have a GUI ?
<Zenn> yeah
<Zenn> it is the hp device manager that got stuck
<White_Cat> I currently forward port 80 like this
<Caroga> open a terminal, type "xkill", and then click on the program
<White_Cat> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i venet0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8069 | sudo iptables-save
<Caroga> on its window
<White_Cat> is there an alternative way to do this
<White_Cat> this setting isnt saved on reboot
<Caroga> Zenn, did this help?
<Zenn> it ended my android compling as well
<Caroga> sounds like that would have been in the same process tree then.
<Caroga> JAVA ?
<Zenn> yeah
<Zenn> nvm man
<Zenn> haix
<Zenn> I will reboot the laptop now
<motaka2> helps here are funny
<scalpo> hi, is it possible to find PC/notepad (transformer) running Ubuntu?
<motaka2> so whhat should I do ?
<iLogic> motaka2: learn vim
<motaka2> I know vim I dont know what to edit, I think people here are sick
<dupingping> hi
<White_Cat> any suggestions to me?
<White_Cat> motaka2 must be the flu
<White_Cat> :p
<dupingping> how to convert xpixmap from 16 bit to 32 bit?
<dupingping> who knows it?
<White_Cat> not me :(
<White_Cat> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15672743/convert-16-bit-grayscale-to-qimage
<White_Cat> google suggests this
<motaka2> White_Cat: do you know of a solution ?
<Caroga> White_Cat, whats up ?
<White_Cat> I am fairly new to linux so I am not exactly a good person to answer questions but let me look never the less
<dupingping> oh, that's incorrect solution.
<iLogic> motaka2: what's the question?
<dupingping> thank you but, that's incorrect.
<White_Cat> Caroga the ISS :D But really I am trying to figure out forwarding port 80 to 8069
<White_Cat> I achieve this with sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i venet0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8069 | sudo iptables-save
<White_Cat> motaka2 I too cant see your quesiton in my buffer
<White_Cat> Caroga but it stops working on reboot
<Caroga> White_Cat, you must make that rule persistent
<motaka2> iLogic: Ubuntu was working , It suggested me several updates. and then asked me to restart. I restarted and now in grub oage when I select ubutu it reboots and return back to grub page
<White_Cat> I also use the ironically named ufw
<White_Cat> Caroga yeah but how?
<Caroga> White_Cat, there are three how to described on the following page. Choose wisely, young padawan, and you shall have the iptables on your side: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration_on_startup
<White_Cat> yeah I tried that page
<White_Cat> I wasnt able to figure out a solution
<Caroga> awh, there goes my yedi sensei status...
<Caroga> jedi*
<Caroga> w/e.
<Caroga> what did you tried White_Cat ?
<White_Cat> jedi is like yedi :p
<White_Cat> several things
<White_Cat> mainly trying network manager
<White_Cat> which didnt get me far
<White_Cat> I think ufw overwrites whatever I do
<White_Cat> it has its own set of rules
<White_Cat> I need to edit those rules maybe
<White_Cat> I really do not know
<iLogic> motaka2: that sounds terrifying
<Caroga> White_Cat, have you tried the iptables-persistent package
<Caroga> ?
<nani_> huh
<nani_> where am @ damn ;>
<White_Cat> Caroga nope
<White_Cat> I imagine its under apt-get ?
<iLogic> motaka2: have you tried something like this? http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<Caroga> yes.
<White_Cat> See, I have good imagination :p
<motaka2> iLogic: now I wonder how pressing e on grub page can help me. I know how to use vim or emacs, what I dont know is what should I modify
<nani_> .
<Caroga> White_Cat, then you shall address me as a jedi!
<Caroga> White_Cat, what you could do is create your iptables configuration, copy it, and autoload it using iptables-persistent
<Caroga> http://www.microhowto.info/howto/make_the_configuration_of_iptables_persistent_on_debian.html
<motaka2> iLogic: What is written there is out of my knowledge
<motaka2> iLogic: previous version get me untill the desktop page but I cant run programs
<White_Cat> eww
<White_Cat> debian
<White_Cat> :D
<Caroga> Debian ftw!
<White_Cat> oi this is the ubuntu channel ;)
<mdoge> debian4lyf
<mdoge> ubuntu4bloat
 * mdoge hides
 * Caroga goes brutal on mdoge 
<White_Cat> Caroga is there a way to rerun the izard thing during install
<White_Cat> I want toupdate what it saved
<White_Cat> would iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4 be that?
<Caroga> White_Cat, what wizad u mean ?
<Caroga> that's saving the current ruleset yes
<White_Cat> it asked if I wanted the current rules to be saved
<White_Cat> ah perfect
<White_Cat> permission denieed
<White_Cat> even with sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<Caroga> sudo su
<Caroga> then perform the command again
<White_Cat> as root? ok
<White_Cat> root is woot :(
<White_Cat> Caroga thanks that did the trick :)
<Maltahl> Hi i have some trouble finding infomation on making a "automated script" for when i want to reinstall a new distro. The script must be able to: add ppa sources, apply and then refresh sources and then install the apps i want VLC, skype, Chrome etc. Could i get directed to material needed to make it or could someone please show me how ?
<Caroga> White_Cat, great!:D
<Caroga> Maltahl, easiest way to create such scripts would be something like Ansible.
<MrChris> or just a bash script...
<Maltahl> i was more think a bash script as MrChris said
<Caroga> Do you even know Ansible ?
<Maltahl> No
<Caroga> Oke, ill explain.
<Caroga> Bash == Crap
<Caroga> Ansible == ftw x 10000
<Caroga> Everything you just said, it already knows how to do.
<Maltahl> But i want to know how to do it the old way....
<Caroga> Ah, you didnt said that ;)
<Maltahl> ;)
<Caroga> Oke, well, when does this script has to kick in ?
<Maltahl> i will start the script myself.
<Caroga> okidoki
<Maltahl> But i just want it to do some commands for me so i can run it and then go grab a coffee and watch a show while it installs all the software i want :)
<MrChris> That's the point of a script...
<Maltahl> Yup
<MrChris> or automation in general
<Caroga> Yeah, what you want to do is create some set of files that together forms your installation script
<Caroga> Like 1 file which would contain all the packages you want it to install.
<Caroga> the other file gets it's content and runs that trough apt-get
<Maltahl> I dont mind it downloads
<Maltahl> i have very fast internet
<Caroga> it should always watch out for stderr and out
<MrChris> :P
<Caroga> Maltahl, isnt this a good starter point for you? http://bennuttall.com/bash-batch-install-basics/
<MrChris> Shame the gihub link is dead https://github.com/bennuttall/bash-batch-install-basics
<Caroga> MrChris, https://github.com/jctrl/bash-batch-install-basics/blob/master/installs.sh
<MrChris> https://github.com/jctrl/bash-batch-install-basics
<Caroga> https://github.com/jctrl/bash-batch-install-basics
<MrChris> Yup
<MrChris> :P
<Caroga> haha
<Caroga> master minds
<MrChris> "search"
<MrChris> magic
<Caroga> as if it was ment to do that
<MrChris> Anyway, Good luck with your script Maltahl
<Maltahl> i was more thinking stuff like: sudo su ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio  ;sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install obs-studio ; etc more sources and install scripts
<MrChris> Maltahl, that script is doing just that
<Caroga> Maltahl, yeah good luck buddy. Most of it is just research, applying what you've learned and failing. Then redo it, and eventually you get there.
<Maltahl> uhh
<Maltahl> thanks
<tahr161581> So, ubuntu
<Caroga> sounds weird but that's actually the process in learning.
<MrChris> Maltahl, https://github.com/jctrl/bash-batch-install-basics/blob/master/installs.sh#L21
<MrChris> apt-get install $app
<bergelmir> is it possible to extend the default sshd config without editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config? i only want to add something but don't want to maintain it.
<Maltahl> so i just devided the apps with a comma or ?
<EriC^^> use a space between them
<MrChris> bergelmir what are you trying to add
<bergelmir> MrChris: I want to add an ENV variable to AcceptEnv.
<MrChris> bergelmir, don't think you can without adding it to sshd_config
<MrChris> based on my 1mins of research
<Caroga> couldnt he create a sshd config for only his user?
<Caroga> something like ~/.ssh/sshd_config ?
<motaka2> Ubuntu was working , It suggested me several updates. and then asked me to restart. I restarted and now in grub oage when I select ubutu it reboots and return back to grub page
<Caroga> motaka2, that sux. You should probably try booting using your livecd and debug the problem.
<EriC^^> motaka2: try a different kernel
<Caroga> or that.
<MrChris> Caroga, I think you're thinking of SSH not SSHD
<EriC^^> ( advanced > select an old kernel )
<MrChris> which you can use a user based config
<bergelmir> MrChris: hmm, i think i can use sed and modify the file instead of adding the whole config into my repository
<motaka2> Caroga: EriC^^ I dont know what or how to edit or debug
<MrChris> bergelmir, Sure you could do that
<Caroga> motaka2, hold on
<motaka2> Caroga: thx
<Caroga> motaka2, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Caroga> but
<EriC^^> motaka2: when grub comes, select advanced, then select an old kernel you have
<Caroga> motaka2, follow EriC^^'s comment first
<Caroga> if you are able to login using another kernel then you should do that.
<thorie> i found this i can use for copy-paste on my macbook: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130393/how-to-configure-the-touchpad-middle-click
<motaka2> EriC^^: If by grub you mean when my system is showing OS list. I am there but II dont know where to select advanced
<EriC^^> it should be under the first entry
<bergelmir> MrChris: thanks :)
<MrChris> bergelmir, for what :P
<bergelmir> MrChris :)
<Caroga> motaka2, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-_ZHS9rYL2Lg/UG4ZDAr_-9I/AAAAAAAAFzU/yfKqJwaw7-o/s1600/ubuntu1210-grubbootmenu.jpg
<lasers> 
<motaka2> EriC^^: no I have Ubuntu which goes to desktop but does not work and I have Ubuntu recovery and previous versions and two memory test
<EriC^^> motaka2: select a previous version
<EriC^^> motaka2: you mean previous kernels right?
<Caroga> probably does yeah
<motaka2> Caroga: I dont have the second line
<Caroga> motaka2, do you have anything saying "recovery mode" behind it ?
<Caroga> or previous versions ?
<motaka2> EriC^^: The exact topic is "Previous linux versions"
<Caroga> anything with the words recovery or previous
<johncarper> Hello, this question might be abit offtopic but leaving SATA power cables from a ATX psu for example unconnected in a pc case might cause troubles?
<johncarper> or is this no problem at all
<Caroga> yes that!
<EriC^^> motaka2: ok, press on that
<motaka2> Caroga: the scond one hhas recover mode
<motaka2> EriC^^: I did
<MrChris> johncarper, No that's not going to cause any problems
<johncarper> Ok, thank you Chris :)
<MrChris> Unless something small and metal goes into the cable and it bursts into flames
<MrChris> :P
<motaka2> EriC^^: a long list of previous versions
<johncarper> hehe
<torelulz> Hi. I'm struggling with lightdm to let me choose a default user-session for autologin. no matter what i put in the config, the greeter seems to request the ubuntu-session, instad of kodi. any ideas?
<EriC^^> motaka2: select the most recent previous version
<johncarper> I don't think that will happen when my pc is running :)
<torelulz> http://pastebin.com/dNGcGH8z - the config
<motaka2> EriC^^: I have done this. It goes to desktop but it shows me several errors about monitor detections and thunderbird doesnt work
<b100s> are there way to change settings for terminal tab switcher?
<b100s> now it happens when i press ctrl+alt+page_down
<b100s> but it goes back instead forward as i expect
<motaka2> EriC^^: The most recent version works properly
<motaka2> Is there anything I should do ?
<b100s> found!
<Mesmer_> Hi there, anyone here?
<motaka2> Caroga: Are you there?
<Mesmer_> I am :) I'm looking for advice on apache thrift
<japro> how would one go about figuring out freezing issues so far i don't have much to go on other than it seems to happen while typing something (but not in any specific program)
<MrChris> japro, it could be hardware related
<japro> i can still reisub out and it runs windows fine. which doesn-t rule out hw issues but doesn't suggest it either i guess
<MrChris> Umm
<japro> i guess just studying syslogs for 'oddities'?
<linuxyogi> Hi, is it possible to have ausio out of both the onboard sound and USB sound card simultaneously ?
<linuxyogi> audio*
<Vivekanand> I have a question. Assuming my ubuntu has around 2 GB of free ram and it still performs slowly, what should I mostly be checking ? Hardware itself or are there any os level stuff that can be tweaked or checked ?
<eXistenZNL> htop
<eXistenZNL> install htop and check what cpu load bar colors you see. Blue = disk green = cpu
<eXistenZNL> and see the memory usage
<Vivekanand> eXistenZNL:  I am trying it now, gimme a min
<eXistenZNL> np
<eXistenZNL> Vivekanand, see http://www.deonsworld.co.za/2012/12/20/understanding-and-using-htop-monitor-system-resources/ on how to read / use it
<eXistenZNL> i find it a very friendly top replacement
<eXistenZNL> and oops i said blue = disk its grey
<Vivekanand> thanks
<vroomfondel> what is the right way to find out the associations of devices in  /dev with the physical devices connected? E.g. how do I determine which one is my SD-card reader?
<sheer> Hey. I've never used Linux before. I can see Ubuntu is more user friendly but I'm wondering if I could get by with a solid distro like Debian (Yes, I know nothing about Linux). Thanks for your time.
<orlock> vroomfondel: in the olden days we used to check dmesg and look at the /proc filesystem
<vroomfondel> orlock: df seems to give reasonable hints, no?
<ablest1980> hi
<EriC^^> vroomfondel: sudo parted -l , check the drive's name
<Vivekanand> eXistenZNL: the tool looks very useful, I am checking things one by one
<Vivekanand> Do you have anything specific that I have to look for ?
<TheTrainee_> hi@ll; i like to know if there is any similar program like "hwinfo" for linux .... a tool that collect all information rich in detail about the system?? (e.g.-pic: http://www.hwinfo.com/img/HWiNFO64_2.png)
<cfhowlett> TheTrainee_, cli command lshw
<cfhowlett> !ops | whatte spam via PM  <whatte> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<L0tt0> Problem with updates.. Not enough room in /boot... ???
<cfhowlett> L0tt0, delete old kernels
<L0tt0> what old kernals?
<cfhowlett> L0tt0, the kernels in /boot
<Tm_Tr> hm
<DJones> Morning all
<L0tt0> There are several image files and other things there, can I delete anything that is old?
<cfhowlett> L0tt0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels
<TheTrainee_> cfhowlett, is there no more powerfull on gui??
<L0tt0> ok, I'll go there... just tics me off is all. thank you
<cfhowlett> TheTrainee_, I'm more of a CLI guy for that kind of task ... sorry.
<cfhowlett> L0tt0, by design, kernels do not remove themselves.  safety measure.
<Huzzah1> hi
<scalpo> is there any issue installing ubuntu with a ssd hd?
<Tm_T> scalpo: not that I know of
<L0tt0> the thing is, there is plenty of HD space,, so don't know why /boot is too small
<cfhowlett> L0tt0, standard /boot is about 100 mb.
<necrono> hola
<necrono> alguien  por  ahi???
<scalpo> Tm_T, lot of guys using linux already shift to ssd i guess?
<cfhowlett> !es | necrono
<ubottu> necrono: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tm_T> scalpo: sure
<L0tt0> Yes, it says I have to create at least 61 meg to make room.... I thought Ubuntu was ready for pri\me time, but after reading the page at the link, I am not sio sure
<scalpo> trying to find a good ssd hd for my asus f55v
<cfhowlett> L0tt0, dude.  it's KERNELS.  do you really want them to auto-delete?  if you find it distasteful to do this minimal level of system maintenance, perhaps a less demanding OS would suit you better ... Just sayin'
<Tm_T> L0tt0: it depends how you share your disk, my bet is ~99 % of ubuntu users doesn't have separate /boot
<Tm_T> cfhowlett: please
<Tm_T> L0tt0: also, by default (at least in Ubuntu desktop editions) do remove old packages when they get obsolete
<Tm_T> or at least hint to users to remove them
<L0tt0> well, evidently my mistake was letting Ubuntu install set the HD up
<Tm_T> L0tt0: AFAIK default desktop partition is having everything in one
<L0tt0> perhaps my mistake was letting Ubuntu install set the HD up
<necrono> okm  thats  for  sure1
<L0tt0> sorry for the dup
<L0tt0> the page is not auto scrolling...
<L0tt0> :-)
<Maltahl> Can anyone check if i have messed this script up ? http://pastebin.com/1AiS92bY
<EriC^^> Maltahl: use quotes on your variables, apt-get install "$apps" , ..."$i"
<EriC^^> Maltahl: you're missing a sudo on the last install command
<EriC^^> Maltahl: btw why don't you run the script as root?
<Maltahl> can i define that in the script ?
<Maltahl> EriC^^ can i define that in the script ?
<EriC^^> you have to run the script as root sudo -c 'bash /path/to/script'
<Maltahl> Ahh okay no problem with that
<Maltahl> EriC^^ is the wget of google chrome signing key for downloading google chrome and installing it alright ?
<EriC^^> Maltahl: looks like there is a command below it that does nothing
<Maltahl> Yeah i thought so too :S
<Fuser_> Hello
<EriC^^> Maltahl: if you want to define it in the script ( running as root ) you can use if [[ $EUID -ne 0 ]]; then echo "Please run as root"; exit 1; fi
<Maltahl> EriC^^ Ahh thanks! :D
<Fuser_> people someone can help me? when i start pc i see grub boot in Basich line , i dont see the normal boot loader with all my system to load
<EriC^^> Fuser_: you see grub> ?
<Fuser_> grub is in basich line
<marianne> hi guys... running 14.04 .... trying to watch hbogo and it's telling me I have too many sessions streaming and I need to end one to be able to watch. so I rebooted the PC and the router, still getting the same message. I probably need to end the process, but I have no idea what it would be called...help
<Maltahl> EriC^^ does this look better ? http://pastebin.com/YY18HHkq
<Fuser_> I see grub in sense , when the pc is booting , grub start but is in Basich line , like terminal , it's not the boot loader graphic how shows all my Operative System.
<Maltahl> marianne: ps ax  | grep INSERTNAMEOFAPP
<Maltahl> marianne: else check this out for killing processes. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/kill-process-in-linux-or-terminate-a-process-in-unix-or-linux-systems/
<marianne> Maltahl: thank you, trying now
<SJr> Can someone think of a standard C++ program that ships with ubuntu?
<Fuser_> i have re-installed ubuntu with the live-cd and grub is Terminal basic line mode. Then using a live version of ubuntu from cd-live i've re-installed grub with the ubuntu guide, and nothing changed.
<Maltahl> SJr: Mono ?
<SJr> Maltahl, hmmmm something that would be installed. I noticed that there is no /usr/lib32/libstdc++ on this machine. I guess I want to know what package provides i.
<SJr> it*.
<EriC^^> Maltahl: holy &$*#
<EriC^^> Maltahl: i didn't mean that, sorry
<Maltahl> xD
<EriC^^> i meant the variable app, have it as "$app"
<Maltahl> what happened EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install "$app" -y
<Maltahl> ahhhhh
<EriC^^> Maltahl: use sed to remove the "
<EriC^^> sed -i 's/"//g' /path/to/script
<Maltahl> i have scratch (elementary OS )
<mr_lou> Help! :-(  Annoying small screen resolution after update.  Found some help on stackoverflow, that said to re-install ubuntu-desktop, but I can't. It gives me an error. Ubuntu Software Center tries to fix stuff, but gives this error: http://pastebin.com/EBFQXpNa
<mr_lou> I can't invert colours either, as I usually can.
<EriC^^> Maltahl: it doesn't matter sed should be there
<marianne> Maltahl: ok, i was able to find the browsers and kill the process, but when I reopen I'm still getting the same message
<Maltahl> marianne: Hmm then it could be someone else is using the service (its HBO streaming right or did i totally miss the point?)
<Maltahl> EriC^^ how did you want the variable app to look like exactly ?
<TheTrainee_> cfhwolett, thx .... so far. :)
<Maltahl> EriC^^ nvm im slow today
<marianne> Maltahl: no that's what it is...
<Maltahl> marianne: Then i would recommend to login on the website instead, you should be able to "disconnect" other users.
<marianne> Maltahl: ok going to try that
<Maltahl> Plex, Netflix have same feature
<Formic> My graphics card won't stop idling in the mid 70s and I'm trying to figure out how to build radeontop from source to figure out why, please help me.
<mr_lou> Any way to reinstall the whole system with a command?
<mr_lou> Or do I have to get a CD?
<biella_> o
<dragos> fuck =yea
<dragos> fuck yea
<dragos> f
<dragos> f
<dragos> f
 * mr_lou can't get things working again after update.
<dragos> nobody chat with me im so sad
<dragos> help me with my ubuntu
<scalpo> you can chat with fragos :)
<scalpo> dragos
<Formic> My problem feels a lot more urgent than it actually is because of my fan going crazy.
<Formic> Just did a check with sensors.
<Formic> 72 C... while doing nothing important.
<dragos> what
<dragos> i have a problem with ubuntu
<Maltahl> Formic: Desktop or Laptop ?
<Formic> Desktop, Radeon open source drivers.
<dragos> f
<dragos> f
<dragos> f
<dragos> f
<dragos> ff
<dragos> f
<unopaste> dragos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Formic> I switched to them because of some trouble with my applications on the proprietary ones.
<Maltahl> That is expected by the Open Source Drivers.
<Formic> 70 still seems pretty high to idle at.
<Formic> But my question is, how can I add the libdrm PPA so I can build radeontop?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | dragos no profanity, no trolling
<ubottu> dragos no profanity, no trolling: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Fuser_> This morning grub decided to dont work. when i started pc grub says was in error, then i re-installed ubuntu with cd-live, nothing changed, but the grub is not in error but it start in basic line, like terminal
<Fuser_>  with the test versione of a cd-live i tried to re-install grub with the guide on ubuntu site , but nothing
<Fuser_>  when i start pc grub start in basich line and i really dont know how to do, after reinstall of ubuntu nothing changed... i have windows 7 in a partition and ubuntu in another one
<Formic> Have you tried running a grub rescue disc?
<linuxmint> Any help on a GRUB rescue? I tried a faulty HDD, and now the Ubuntu won't load.
<Maltahl> Formic: Yeah agian that is expected by Open Source Drivers as they are not made by AMD
<Fuser_> where can i download the .iso to write in cd?
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, faulty HDD needs to be fixed first, yes?
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: if it can be fixed, then yes.
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: I removed the faulty HDD, so now working HDDs are in, but still boots to GRUB rescue, rather than Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, you changed the HDD and reinstalled to the new HDD?
<Formic> There is a specific disc for fixing GRUB issues that you can burn.
<linuxmint> Yes, the faulty HDD wasn't even an OS, just a store for files.
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, so where exactly is your ubuntu installed?
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: I replace the faulty storage HDD with a working HDD, but now the 1st HDD with OS doesn't boot.
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: on HDD1.
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | linuxmint, reinstall grub should (hopefully) fix or see the grub rescue disc that formic referred to
<ubottu> linuxmint, reinstall grub should (hopefully) fix or see the grub rescue disc that formic referred to: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fuser_> now i test with a grub disk
<YamakasY> can't we run a centos mirror on Ubuntu ? we can run a Ubuntu mirror on centos
<theendisnear> linuxmint: after a failed boot, grub will boot into Recovery mode without user intervention
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: I tried this, but grub rescue> insmod normal, gave error: unknpwn filesystem. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1QpN9IWSoc
<cfhowlett> YamakasY, dont' see why not but ask #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, I can't see YT = great chinese firewall
<linuxmint> theendisnear: funny, as the faulty HDD2 wasn't the HDD1 OS for boot.
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: YT?
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: oh, you're in China, that's a pity, YT is great.
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, y - tube                       and grub looks for a specific storage device address.  changing the address without updating grub means you're gonna have a bad time.
<cfhowlett> uuid
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: how do you update GRUB when the computer won't boot, let alone Internet access?
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, read the wiki: all instructions are there for reinstalling grub
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<YamakasY> cfhowlett: because that channel is not that much anymore and mirrors are used for clients too ;)
<ablest1980> hi
<b100s> hi there!
<b100s> found some bug. Ubuntu 14.04. When get connected by bluetooth with headset wifi connection works bad. There is no disconnection, but much slowly and more glitches. page loads soo slow.
<b100s> what can be?
<Ben65> b100s: not necessarily a bug. bluetooth and wifi work on the same frequency
<b100s> wow. Ben65 what can i do?
<b100s> how can improve or fix my trouble?
<b100s> are there bluetooth settings for change chanel?
<b100s> cos wifi router settings i cant change
<Ben65> b100s: not a whole lot you can do
<b100s> Ben65, what do you mean? there are no way to change situation?
<linuxmint> I'm stuck in GRUB rescue, can't get out?
<linuxmint> I try boot, but error: Unknown command 'boot'
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, reinstall ubuntu?
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: might have to...again
<steve_fi> hey, does the ubuntu installer log to /var/log/kern.log or somewhere else?
<san_> ./name aaron
<cfhowlett> san_, check your channel
<b00b00> hello
<b00b00> i installed vsftpd and when i try to create and configure /etc/vsftpd.conf, i get error, and its not running, only without that conf file, any idea why? or any idea for alternatives for that conf/where is the running one if it is?
<Ynnaf> sg
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<gansteed> BluesKaj: i am in the evening, :D
<Josesordo> hi all, there is another channel for ubuntu-mate or is this one?
<cfhowlett> Josesordo, should be listed on their site - not supported here yet
<ObrienDave> Josesordo, #ubuntu-mate
<BluesKaj> gansteed, how nice for you :)
<gansteed> : )
<Josesordo> ObrienDave, Thanks mate
<naeem> hi
<jobs> There  is anybody know how ubuntu14.04 update gnome to gnome3.14?
<Josesordo> Should I stay with recommended drivers or install ATI propietary one?
<cart_man> Hey how can I set my Lubuntu/Ubuntu to NEVER go to sleep or shutdown my screen? X and GUI seems to break into pieces and just never recoveres when I resume... Changing the settings in ANY GUI app does not work
<jobs> you can open the setting,then choice power
<jobs> there are some settings for it.
<Gerowen> Any particular reason I wouldn't be able to create desktop shortcuts in 14.04?
<EriC^^> Gerowen: how are you creating them?
<Gerowen> There's no context menu option, and when I try dragging something out of the menu to the desktop I get "Error While Copying, The specified location is not supported"
<kristofers> Hi
<jobs> Hi
<kristofers> I have an unbootable disk, and i was wondering i could retrieve the data on it
<EriC^^> kristofers: boot a live usb and mount it
<kristofers> it's a cloud service
<kristofers> but i can assign the disk to any machine i want
<kristofers> the problem is when i list the disk on the machine i added the disk to
<solsTiCe> Josesordo: it depends on yur need. you canperfectly stay with the open source one. if you really top-notch 3D acceleration, then install the ATI one
<EriC^^> Gerowen: i dont follow
<kristofers> i see it, but i can't mount it
<kristofers> i don't see a volume group name
<kristofers> actually if i mount it i get the vm-linuz file
<kristofers> i see the grub file
<Gerowen> EriC^^: When I right click the desktop area, there's no context menu to create a desktop shortcut.  If I try to just drag an application shortcut from the Unity menu to the desktop, I get an error that states the location is not supported.
<kristofers> when i mount vdb1 on a folder, i see system.map config initrd, vmlinuz abi generic files
<RickyB98> hello everyone :-) i'm trying to set up a mail server on my ubuntu 13.10 server. i installed postfix and configured stuff like aliases, domains, etc. but when i do sudo postfix start, it says: postfix/postfix-script: fatal: mail system startup failed < now i know this is not enough at all, but can't find further logs. any hint?
<EriC^^> kristofers: that sounds like a /boot partition
<kristofers> ok vdb2
<kristofers> i get incorrect metadata area header checksum on /dev/vdb2 at offset
<EriC^^> Gerowen: ok, type nautilus /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> Gerowen: drag to desktop
<Gerowen> EriC^^: That works.
<kristofers> What else can i do ?
<Gerowen> EriC^^: I seem to remember there being a way to add the context menu option back, or am I just crazy?
<kristofers> i've tried everything i can find on google
<fr0st> kristofers,  parted /dev/vdb
<fr0st> kristofers,  then type command print
<EriC^^> Gerowen: maybe it was an older ubuntu release?
<fr0st> kristofers,  what do you see?
<kristofers> boot ext2
<kristofers> ext 4 lvm
<Gerowen> Eric^^: Perhaps, thanks for helping me out, :-)
<EriC^^> Gerowen: there might be a ppa or a package that does that.
<Josesordo> solsTiCe, ah ok. Well, I wish the 3D acceleration.. xD
<fr0st> kristofers,  your second partition is LVM
<kristofers> ok
<Gerowen> I've got a little python script I wrote that generates .desktop files, but it's a bit messier than just right clicking the desktop and clicking "Create Shortcut"
<kristofers> can i access the data on that lvm partition ?
<kristofers> is there a way for me to move that partition elsewhere
<fr0st> kristofers,  yes just a minute
<fr0st> kristofers,  exit parted
<kristofers> done
<fr0st> kristofers,  in conlose type pvscan
<kristofers> PV /dev/vdb2           lvm2
<kristofers> while on the /dev/vda2 i see VG ubuntu lvm2
<kristofers> the vdb2 isn't in a VG
<fr0st> After that run vgscan to scan disks for volume groups.
<Caroga> lvm !!
<kristofers> i get incorrect metadata area header checksum on /dev/vdb2 at offset 4096
<Caroga> I remember back in the days, I joined this channel for a crash course on LVM.
<Caroga> It was around 6 weeks ago...how time fly  xD
<kristofers> @fr0st did you catch that ?
<fr0st> it is bad
<kristofers> -.-
<kristofers> what does that mean
<fr0st> vgdisplay -v
<kristofers> can't see anything regarding vdb
<kristofers> i only see vdb2 when doing pvscan
<kristofers> if i run pvscan , i see total 2 : in use 1, in no VG 1
<Josesordo> what is the command to see the linux version and the x86 or 64bits in the terminal?
<EriC^^> Josesordo: uname -a
<Josesordo> EriC^^, thanks :D
<EriC^^> Josesordo: np :D
<Josesordo> How to execute or install a .deb file in ubuntu?
<fidel_> Josesordo: Å·ou can install local files using dpkg - but ask yourself if really needed (bypassing apt)
<introom> hi. OT here. but is there any channel about computer network?
<introom> #network only has like 100+ ppl.
<Josesordo> fidel_, well I wan to install a ATI driver...
<PCatinean> What is the best way to install lamp on ubuntu 14.10?
<PCatinean> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-14.10-lamp-server-tutorial-with-apache-php-and-mysql
<PCatinean> ?
<Pici> !lamp | PCatinean
<ubottu> PCatinean: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<PCatinean> ok thanks
<CAZAMEA> salut
<Aishy> hi
<Aishy> anyone can help?/
<compdoc> maybe
<zermanno> Hi, i am stuck at the grub cli, how can i go back to the menu?
<Hrishi> How to fix webp MIME in Ubuntu? Recognizes as audio/x-riff instead of image/webp...
<bynarie> zermanno, cant you just reboot?
<Aishy> when i run this command "make install" i got this error
<Aishy> can any one help??
<ikonia> Aishy: what are you trying to build ?
<Hrishi> Aishy: What error did you get?
<Pici> Aishy: What error?  what are you installing?
<Aishy> im trying to compile and install the kernel
<CAZAMEA> ca va Pici
<ikonia> Aishy: why ? what is the problem with the ubuntu kernel ?
<Aishy> CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support
<ikonia> binutils is not the kernel
<ikonia> Aishy: what exactly are you trying to do
<Aishy> then whats the problem??
<ikonia> Aishy: what exactly are you trying to do
<Aishy> why i cant run this command successfuly
<ikonia> Aishy: what exactly are you trying to do
<Aishy> ikonia : im trying to install the kernel
<ikonia> why
<ikonia> what is wrong with the ubuntu lernel
<ikonia> kernel
<Seveas> Aishy: it's installed by default, otherwise your system will not boot :-)
<phinxy> so "7za e" unpacks alright
<phinxy> but all folders are in root now
<phinxy> =S
<Seveas> that's why you '7za l' first to see if the archive has a nice root folder or is crappy like this :)
<Aishy> i want to change kernel version and trying to install 3.3 kernel
<ikonia> Aishy: why ?
<ikonia> Aishy: what is wrong with the ubuntu kernel ?
<phinxy> i was wondering why it asked to me replace a file when i unpacked
<ikonia> Aishy: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<Aishy> 14.04
<phinxy> 4 hours of trying to figure out what was wrong with my server HAHA im so happy
<Seveas> Aishy: 3.3 is ancient by now, don't do that.
<ikonia> Aishy: what is the problem you want to solve/fix ?
<Aishy> ikonia: u can say its my requirement to compile and install 3.3 kernel version
<ikonia> Aishy: why ?
<ikonia> Aishy: what is wrong with the kernel supplied by ubuntu
<Aishy> ikonia: can you tell me why this error occur
<ikonia> Aishy: what is wrong with the kernel supplied by ubuntu
<Aishy> ikonia: nothing is wrong but i want to learn this method how to compile and install different kernel versions
<ikonia> you are trying to build a kernel that is not recommended for your version of ubuntu
<ikonia> learn the basics first
<Aishy> ikonia: but we can shift on downwards kernel version?? then why this problem occur?
<MasterPiece> When I press the Ctrl+Alt, the window minimized quickly ! How can I fix it? This is not the first time that this problem occurs , previously I fix it with removeing .* files in my Home foler
<ikonia> Aishy: lets step back, did you manage to actually compile the kernel into a compressed image
<Aishy> no
<ikonia> ok - then why are you doing make install
<Aishy> i was compile the kernel by this command "make" and it run successful but when im trying to install i stuck
<ikonia> it's not that simple
<Aishy> then??
<ikonia> you appear to be sprinting before crawling
<Seveas> Christian_ikonia: sprinting in the womb I'd say :)
<fictional_wizard> Seveas: concure
<Peanut> Aishy: if you insist on compiling/installing your own kernel, the best way would be to build a kernel package (.deb) and then install that package. That would take care of updating grub, installing modules etc.
<Seveas> Aishy: I appreciate you want to learn about compiling kernels, but (1) don't downgrade to an ancient version, (2) read some documentation to see what you should install to create new kernel and (3) this is not an #ubuntu problem :)
<Peanut> Aishy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<rberg_> make-kpkg makes that part of it fairly easy
<Peanut> Aishy: and make sure you backup all your important data first. :-)
<ikonia> thats not really a good starting poing if you are not comfortable with the basics
<MasterPiece> When I press the Ctrl+Alt, the window minimized quickly ! How can I fix it? This is not the first time that this problem occurs , previously I fix it with removeing .* files in my Home foler
<PCatinean> How does one force sysclient commands on startup?
<Seveas> MasterPiece: you've probably (accidently?) set that as a shortcut. Go to the keyboard shortcut settings to remove it.
<Seveas> PCatinean: what is 'sysclient'?
<MasterPiece> Seveas, No No, I do NOT touch any settings in shortcuts
<PCatinean> Some commands you can issue to edit your input control like the touchpad
<Seveas> MasterPiece: check them anyway :)
<PCatinean> I need it to make the edge areas of my touchpad dead so I don't move the cursor around accidentaly
<smartin__> I have ubuntu 14.04 and I had atop installed, it was filling up my /run directory with a /run/atop/atop.acct file of 1.2GB. I uninstalled and purged atop and the 1.2GB /run/atop/atop.acct file is gone. However /run has not regained that disk space yet. I have ran a du-sh and nothing else it taking up the disk space. How can I get /run to recognize the file deletion? I checked “lsof” and there is no entry for the file deleted.
<moza> Hello. I just put in my new graphic card, and am struggling to get back to 16:9 with a high enough resolution. Any pointers to tutorials would be appreciated while i also do my own research! I'm installing a geforce GTX 750 on Ubuntu 14.4 and am using Gnome-Fallback
<MasterPiece> Seveas, the minimize short cut, set to "Ctrl+Alt+0"
<Seveas> PCatinean: pretty sure that's synclient, not sysclient. Anyway, you probably want those at login time. Type 'startup' in the dash and pick the 'startup application' thing.
<MasterPiece> the problem exist yet, My windows minimized when I press "Ctrl+Alt" ;)
<Seveas> smartin__: check with lsof who's keeping it open
<smartin__> lsof shows no output for the atop file that was deleted.
<livecd_> hello can u tell me where i can find themes for kwin on my disc?
<PCatinean> and I have 3 lines, should I append them with && ?
<livecd_> i installed kwin in xubuntu, now i want to erease default themes
<Seveas> smartin__: then reboot, /run is on a tmpfs, so it'll be cleared by a reboot :)
<smartin__> anything I can do besides reboot?
<Seveas> PCatinean: not sure if the startup applications thing recognizes that. Just make a shellscript out of the 3 commands and add that :)
<lyz> hello
<MasterPiece> The problem exist yet, My windows minimized when I press "Ctrl+Alt" ;)
<Seveas> hi lyz
<Seveas> MasterPiece: hmm, looks like you have a ghost in your computer that presses 0. Call Bill Murray :)
<lyz> can   you   speak  chinese?
<Seveas> lyz: not me but #ubuntu-cn can
<Seveas> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bynarie> what is the latest kernel supported in 14.10??
<livecd_> hello can u tell me where i can find themes for kwin on my disc?i installed kwin in xubuntu, now i want to erease default themes
<Seveas> bynarie: 3.16.0-25-generic
<bynarie> Seveas, ok.. so 3.17 is not a supported kernel correct?
<Seveas> bynarie: correct.
<bynarie> ok thank you
<Seveas> the latest one is actually 3.16.0-28, I hadn't upgraded in a while :)
<MasterPiece> Seveas, :D How can I get rid of this problem man? :D
<bynarie> oh ok
<Seveas> MasterPiece: if I had an idea, I'd tell you.
<MasterPiece> Seveas, May I'll be able to find the bug if you tell me where is the shortcut logs :)
<livecd_> hello can u tell me where i can find themes for kwin on my disc?i installed kwin in xubuntu, now i want to erease default themes
<Seveas> MasterPiece: I don't think there are logs for shortcut presses
<MasterPiece> Seveas, Yeah, I think so
<Seveas> MasterPiece: can you pastebin the output of this: gsettings list-recursively | grep org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<marcelino> Hello, every time I start my Ubuntu, I notice the error message of a program error, when I click in details the prograns are: apport-gtk-root, how to fix this?
<MasterPiece> Seveas, yes, Of Course :)
<Seveas> marcelino: pastebin the full error please.
<Seveas> apport is the application collecting the errors, likely not the application that caused it :)
<MasterPiece> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9476861/
<gh0stnote> hi
<Seveas> MasterPiece: org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings minimize ['<Primary><Alt>KP_0']
<Seveas> that's not ctrl+alt+0. I've never seen this '
<bynarie> lol Seveas my software updater just popped up and told me about a kernel update.. haha
<Seveas> that's not ctrl+alt+0. I've never seen this '<Primary>' thing before
<MasterPiece> Seveas, Yeah, I'm as you !!
<Seveas> MasterPiece: just for giggles, try setting it to something completely different, like shift+alt+g or something and see if the problem goes away
<MasterPiece> Seveas, ok, I think it is a good Idea to design a reset key for the shortcuts in new ubuntu version
<Seveas> MasterPiece: I think this woudl reset things: gsettings reset-recursovely org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<MasterPiece> Seveas, I set the alt-shift-g for the minimize, but now! When I press Ctrl-Alt, the windows maximizes ! hehe :D! Whats happened to me! :D
<Seveas> though I never tried it and it may reset more than you think
<Seveas> MasterPiece: call GhostBusters, seriously :)
<MasterPiece> Seveas, ha haaa :)) :D
<MasterPiece> Seveas, that reset cmd, doesn't worked to me
<Seveas> that's a pity.
<MasterPiece> the Ctrl-Alt Maximizes windows yet :D Where is this shitty ghost?! :D
<Seveas> MasterPiece: just pray it's not slimer :)
<b-string> has anyone had an issue with evolution-ews connecting to their company office365? "downloading new messages for offline mode" repeats and even overlaps forever... i want my mapi back :-(
<MasterPiece> Seveas, I'm going to read more about gsettings and org.gnome.desktop.wm ;)
<dfosco> Does anyone know how to map my '4' key to display '$' - then when I press shift+4 it will display '4'?
<PCatinean> Is Steam working well on Ubuntu using wine? if so why is the native steam app available if the wine one works better?
<MasterPiece> Seveas, How can I register this bug? :D
<Seveas> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bynarie> PCatinean, from my experience, and IMO, the steam app for native linux doesnt run very smooth
<bynarie> ive never tried it with wine
<PCatinean> bynarie, that's what I've heard and noticed myself, how about performance under wine?
<bynarie> PCatinean, yea i dont know about wine.. what game are you trying to run??
<PCatinean> Dota2 would be one that works natively under linux, but it had a bad framerate, now I got a update on the nvidia drivers and seems to be running better
<Seveas> dfosco: why on earth would you do that to yourself? :)
<PCatinean> but severly under performance
<PCatinean> Maybe I should use the proprietary untested drivers of Nvidia, idk
<Seveas> dfosco: the first answer on https://askubuntu.com/questions/325272/permanent-xmodmap-in-ubuntu-13-04/347382 will help
<dfosco> Seveas, I'm a php programmer :o
<Seveas> dfosco: oh dear. My condoleances :)
<bynarie> PCatinean, i was playing an OLD game, CS 1.6
<bynarie> and my box is pretty high end
<PCatinean> bynarie, available on steam?
<bynarie> and getting like 30-40 fps
<PCatinean> ah...
<bynarie> yea
<b-string> are you using the binary nvda drivers or nouveau
<PCatinean> I have no idea, maybe you can help out b-string since I have 0 experience with graphics card drivers in ubuntu
<b-string> I'm not sertain, but I'm pretty sure the default ones in ubuntu are the opensource nouveau drivers. try with the nvidia binary drivers.
<bynarie> PCatinean, goto the additional drivers section
<PCatinean> yes
<bynarie> and use the nvidia binary driver
<PCatinean> hmm doubt I have that
 * PCatinean checks
<bynarie> i think it comes with ubuntu
<bynarie> atleast mine did
<PCatinean> Ah yes that's the one I'm using but I have two options
<PCatinean> The proprietary tested and untested
<PCatinean> And I went with the tested one
<PCatinean> Got an update just today, seems to be running better now
<PCatinean> it's same version number as the other though
<bynarie> ok well run "nvidia-settings"
<bynarie> tell me what you see
<PCatinean> Application profiles
<PCatinean> Nvidia settings Configuration
<PCatinean> and very limited options
<bynarie> uh huh.. thats the problem
<bynarie> the driver isnt working
<PCatinean> Enable Tooltip display status bar slider text entries show really quit dialog and that's it
<PCatinean> how can you tell? :O
<PCatinean> it says it's in use and shows green...
<PCatinean> or is it because of bumblebee?
<bynarie> if the driver was loaded properly you should have all kinds of options
<bynarie> hold on..
<PCatinean> Might be bumblebee here that's causing the issue
<bynarie> PCatinean, http://thomascomputerrepair.com/images/nvidia-settings.png
<bynarie> see that image ^^
<PCatinean> ha, got it :D
<PCatinean> Expected something like that in the normal video card settings
<PCatinean> not here on mine though
<dfosco> Seveas, I updated /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us and restarted xorg but it had no effect, here is my updated file: http://pastebin.com/nqP5RypX
<heath_> PCatinean, did u check that link?
<heath_> PCatinean, this is bynarie.. sorry.. my BNC went down
<PCatinean> ah ok, yeah saw the link I know that's how it's supposed to look
<PCatinean> not sure why my options are so limited, maybe it's because of bumblebee
<heath_> i have bumblebee too, but mine was all of those options
<PCatinean> hmmm strange
<bynarie> in the left column you have like 2/3 options right?
<PCatinean> 2
<PCatinean> with the names i mentioned so very limited
<bynarie> yep... then something is definitely not configed properly
<bynarie> do you use the "nomodeset" boot option?
<PCatinean> bynarie, i did not set something like that explicitly
<bynarie> ok then its ok
<b-string>  lsmod |grep 'nouv\|nvi'
<bynarie> hm.. i dont know what the prob is
<b-string> my running theory is that you have the wrong kernel module loaded. the command above
<inter03> hola
<inter03> Hello my friends
<b-string> sup
<inter03> 33333333333333333
<jobs> hello
<jobs>  How long do you use ubuntu?
<b-string> my employer changed from exchange exchange to office365 "the cloud" (fancy sound effects).... Now i'm stuck trying to get mail from evolution-ews instead of evolution-mapi. Ews is all sorts of messed up :-(
<XYZ1> hi
<XYZ1> #ubuntu
<PCatinean> b-string, lsmod |grep 'nouv\|nvi' return nothing
<inter03> inter onemad
<inter03> inter one madafakas!!!!!!!!!! .l.l
<OerHeks> Do you have an Ubuntu support question, inter03 ?
<alexa> guys, I have seen some website for practicing and learning BASH. It's like some server and you're supposed to read README and use the commands so you pass the level. Do you know how do I find that kind of sites again?
<genericum> is there a manual howto use gentoo/bsd ebuild on ubuntu ? or perhaps even a dpkg ?
<cpined> good morning.  I have a bizarre issue with VPN connections using the network manager.  I clicked on a VPN connection and nothing happens, I'm expecting a dialog box to open but it does not.  I have Ubuntu 14.04.  The same VPN connections shown under network manager on a different laptop works as expected.  Same Ubuntu installation.
<farhad2161> what is the best free server monitioring dashboard?
<Candice23>   http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<MMukherjee> farhad2161: I'll support Webmin
<Plasmastar> DJones is a No :(
<farhad2161> MMukherjee: i want just monitor, not administrating
<MMukherjee> well, I don't know then
<farhad2161> MMukherjee: something like monit
<somsip> farhad2161: you can look at zabbix
<cpined> Any ideas?  I went as far as re-install the OS multiple times, same results.
<farhad2161> somsip: zabbix is cool,tnx
<larrydzh> test
<somsip> farhad2161: np
<somsip> !test | lasers
<ubottu> lasers: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<somsip> lasers: not for you - soz
<alienblogger> HP Pavilion 15 e019TX - http://www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-15-e019tx-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-4gb-500gb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdnpzzjftesnuh  Hardware details available here
<alienblogger> would anyone help me out if running ubuntu on my machine would be advisable
<inter03> inter
<inter03> inter
<OerHeks> !ot | inter03
<ubottu> inter03: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> aliensbrah, looks oke, you might need the UEFI manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<inter03> Giovanny
<aliensbrah> lol why do I need that
<aliensbrah> oh you meant for alienblogger, but he left
<OerHeks> aliensbrah, i guess that machine has not the old bios, but the newer UEFI bios inside
<aliensbrah> OerHeks, the guy who asked the question left, I'm a different alien :P
<OerHeks> oops :-D
<OerHeks> you aliens are look-a-like
<moza> ok. I seem to have lost my virtual consoles, so it's a bit harder to install drivers that require to not use X... The final goal is to have a bigger resolution and better handling of the graphics by my new graphics cards (Geforce gtx 750) on ubuntu 14.04 gnome flashback
<moza> Maybe the easier question is : how do i install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 14.04 :)
<theadmin> moza: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<OerHeks> moza, you need the nvidia 334.21 driver for that 750
<genericum> can sb help me with a more general issue ? what exactly is the ramdrive for .. last time i insmoded my sata drivers onto that ?
<moza> theadmin : i already did that
<ablest1980> hi
<OerHeks> moza, i would use the xorg edgers ppa > https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<moza> OerHeks : ok. I got from the NVidia website something with 340. something but can't install it because "X is running"
<moza> but, ok, i'll try the packaged method, that's probably easier.
<EvilRoey> moza:  have you tried installing through the NVidia PPA?
<EvilRoey> moza:  this does not require you to exit X
<moza> Oh, they have a PPA?
<EvilRoey> yes they sure do
<moza> ok, then i need to locate that :) thanks
<EvilRoey> ask... one sec
<moza> This one : http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<moza> ?
<EvilRoey> moza:  ask vivid in #nvidia, it's his ppa
<EvilRoey> moza:  not swat
<moza> ok
<ablest1980> is 14.10 lts?
<OerHeks> don't use xswat, it has only the 331 driver, but see yourself .https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ubuntu/x-updates
<moza> ablest1980 : no
<ablest1980> ok
<moza> It's only every two years
<ablest1980> ok
<moza> so  12.04, 14.04 etc.
<OerHeks> EvilRoey, wrong to suggest vivid drier for utopic
<moza> Next will be 16.04
<OerHeks> *driver
<EvilRoey> moza:  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<EvilRoey> this ^
<moza> So, we have x-swat, xorg-edgers and nvidia.
<cfhowlett> !LTS | ablest1980,
<ubottu> ablest1980,: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<moza> I like stability (keeping LTS and so on)
<EvilRoey> aha
<EvilRoey> I see.  Well Edgers gives you the beta drivers
<moza> Probably not my thing.
<ablest1980> i got 14.04 lts
<EvilRoey> which I needed since the stable ones didn't support my then-new geforce 750 ti
<EvilRoey> ablest1980:  ah
<EvilRoey> moza:  aye, gotcha
<moza> What's the difference between x-swat and nvidia? Why don't you recommend swat EvilRoey ?
<EvilRoey> that I don't know
<EvilRoey> I don't know what x-swat is
<EvilRoey> though I should know it it is.
<EvilRoey> My bad.
<moza> No problem, it's just that i've seen it mentionned several times now, in several tutorials, so x-swat seemed like a reasonable option
<Vespian> I'm using Ubuntu 14.10 and wlan0 is no longer appearing in iwconfig or ifconfig. 'sudo lshw -c net' shows that I have both a Broadcom Network Controller and a RealTek Ethernet Controller. Anyone know how I can get wlan0 back?
<moza> but if there is an official supported nvidia ppa...
<pbx> one of the small things i miss after switching from osx is the ability to command-click on the title bar of a document window and see where it is.  is there anything that adds a similar feature to ubuntu?  14.04 and unity FWIW
<Vespian> moza: The nvidia ppa that people use typically is xorg-edgers and implement it with Mesa.
<moza> ok, i'll try the swat for now. I can always switch to xorg edgers or the nvidia one later on if i want the beta. Thanks a lot for your advice EvilRoey and OerHeks
<moza> ok Vespian, that's good to know.
<EvilRoey> aye moza, good luck!!
<Lauxley> Hi,
<ablest1980> hi
<Vespian> I'm using Ubuntu 14.10 and wlan0 is no longer appearing in iwconfig or ifconfig. 'sudo lshw -c net' shows that I have both a Broadcom Network Controller and a RealTek Ethernet Controller. Anyone know how I can get wlan0 back?
<daftykins> Vespian: can you get online with a cable to share a pastebin or tell us what model of broadcom?
<daftykins> !broadcom | Vespian
<ubottu> Vespian: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Vespian> daftykins: I am already online here with a wired connection. I'm on the computer with the issue(s).
<Vespian> daftykins: My network card is RealTek though.
<Lauxley> so i tried to install the most recent nvidia drivers and now ubuntu won't boot, i have this old bootable CD and i wonder if i can use somehow to charge the backup xorg.conf
<daftykins> Vespian: "lspci | pastebinit"
<superteece> Hi, is there anything out there that has taken the spot once filled by Ubuntu-Builder?
<Vespian> daftykins: RealTek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Vespian> daftykins: Broadcom BCM43225 802.11b/g/n
<cfhowlett> superteece, don't remember that one - it was a developer package I'm guessing
<cfhowlett> ?
<superteece> It was a tool to roll your own distro from Ubuntu
<superteece> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-builder
<Vespian> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/yKD9EExm
<daftykins> Vespian: yeah realtek is wired. broadcom wireless ;) follow the above guide - you probably just want to select system settings on the left, then software and sources, then go to the last tab which is additional hardware/drivers - see if it's offering you a broadcom driver
<cfhowlett> !mini | superteece
<ubottu> superteece: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Vespian> daftykins: Ah. I thought it was the other way around that RealTek was the wireless one.
<daftykins> Vespian: :) 802.11 is the wireless IEEE standard \o/
<Vespian> daftykins: Because Network Controller refers to wired connection where as Ethernet Controller can be either wired or wireless.
<Vespian> daftykins: Right... durr.
<daftykins> ^_^
<Vespian> daftykins: So which guide is it that I am to follow? Ahah (BTW: I got into this mess trying to get BlueTooth to work... trying to connect my smart watch to my laptop)
<superteece> cfhowlett, ubottu I'm looking for a tool to convert my current installation with all its tweaks and installs to an img or iso to be able to redeploy with ease.
<QuiQui> Hi. I've installed OpenJDK-7-RE, but I am unable to launch a .jar file. Running from the terminal, I get the error: Unable to access jarfile
<QuiQui> I've marked the file as executable.
<QuiQui> How can I get the .jar file to run?
<EriC^^> java -something .jar
<cfhowlett> superteece, ah!  right.  remastersys used to be the go to tool but no more ...
<daftykins> Vespian: hey that wasnt part of the original story! can you pastebin a "ifconfig -a" ?
<QuiQui> Is something the name of the jar file, EriC^^?
<superteece> cfhowlett, yup
<EriC^^> QuiQui: no it's an option i forgot, which after googling is -jar
<EriC^^> QuiQui: so it's java -jar filename.jar
<Vespian> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/XDsvVz6c
<Vespian> daftykins:Well, half the issue is getting wlan0 back. Ahah
<daftykins> Vespian: yeah, wasn't sure if you meant you didn't have the interface or didn't see anything in NM... anyway the guide is pretty specific when you look for your model :)
<daftykins> Vespian: but look in the additional hardware/drivers place i mentioned
<Vespian> daftykins: Yeah I did that already and it only has one driver listed which is a proprietary driver.
<Vespian> daftykins: I'm going through the guide right now.
<daftykins> and is it the broadcom one?
<daftykins> Vespian: maybe it's best you share what you did with bluetooth 0o
<Vespian> daftykins: Yeah.
<Vespian> daftykins: Well I installed BlueWho and Blues
<Vespian> daftykins: And when I did a makefile and make on backports-3.18-rc1-1 is when I found my wlan0 gone.
<daftykins> Vespian: alright, problem #1 that's an unsupported kernel
<daftykins> so that's gonna be outside of the sphere of influence here
<daftykins> try booting a supported 3.16 and see if it comes back
<Vespian> daftykins: Unsupported? It came right from linux-foundation.
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> i'm afraid that makes it even less of an ubuntu problem
<Vespian> daftykins: So I should get backports-3.16?
<daftykins> why are you saying backports at all?
<Vespian> Because it is a file that a guide suggested to get and install to get Bluetooth to work.
<daftykins> "ls /l /boot" and "uname -r" please?
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> "ls -l /boot"
<cfhowlett> !cloning | superteece, never done it myself but I do believe you are talking about "cloning"
<ubottu> superteece, never done it myself but I do believe you are talking about "cloning": To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<daftykins> that's what daftykins gets for typing with a croissant in one hand
<cfhowlett> daftykins, better a croissant ...
<Vespian> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/keqGBeMz
<QuiQui> EriC^^, I now get the following error: "the tools property directory is not set, please make sure you are executing android"
<QuiQui> android appears to be a source file of some kind located one level up, in the tools directory. How do I run this?
<daftykins> Vespian: hrmm well whichever other kernel you put on, you're not booted into it
<superteece> cfhowlett, thanks, I'll check it out
<Vespian> daftykins: I didn't put on another kernel. :S
<daftykins> oh so just this backports driver package 0o
<axelddd> hi
<daftykins> Vespian: probably best to undo the earlier steps and see if it comes back first
<Vespian> daftykins: http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<Vespian> daftykins: Okay... how do I undo this backport?
<daftykins> Vespian: oh nasty you installed that :/ yeah no idea
<marcoloporto_> ciao
<Parad0xxR> hi, I was trying to free up diskspace and now my system only boots to the root prompt, at least I think that's what its called.
<EriC^^> Parad0xxR: to grub> ?
<Vespian> daftykins: But oddly enough, when I do 'dpkg --list > DPKG-Output' I see the following in it: http://pastebin.com/XCY7GCMv
<cfhowlett> Parad0xxR, how exactly did you "free" it
<Vespian> daftykins: I don't see anything else as far as linux-* goes.
<Parad0xxR> I ran ubuntu tweak
<Parad0xxR> then rebooted
<Parad0xxR> now I get the command line upon reboot
<daftykins> sounds like a successful tweak!
<Parad0xxR> ;)
<Parad0xxR> not a good one tho
<Vespian> daftykins: Actually, that's a lie... there's also a linux-sound-base but that's irrelevant to this.
<Parad0xxR> I booted to XP so I could get here
<cfhowlett> !info tweak
<ubottu> tweak (source: tweak): Efficient text-mode hex editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.01-8 (utopic), package size 45 kB, installed size 148 kB
<EriC^^> Parad0xxR: do you have a live usb?
<cfhowlett> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in utopic
<Parad0xxR> I have the CD
<EriC^^> !info unity-tweak
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in utopic
<Parad0xxR> that has 12.04 LTS on it
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<cfhowlett> 3rd party tool.  there's a reason it's not in repos ....
<EriC^^> Parad0xxR: boot that and come back here
<daftykins> Vespian: try "dpkg -l | grep bcwm"
<Parad0xxR> ok
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: we probably got the name wrong
<EriC^^> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, tweak, unity-tweak-tool
<ouii> Hello - my screen display is stretched (such that circular shapes would appear to be oval). Is this just a resolution issue - or might drivers be missing ? xrandr gives http://pastebin.com/zKtEMArX. Thanks!
<Parad0xxR> do I need to select anything when it boots? I forget what its gonna do
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: i think it might have a free space option that deleted his kernel or something
<Vespian> daftykins: No output.
<diphtherial> hey, is it alright to ask questions about ubuntu with the new 3.18 kernel? i ask because it introduced driver support for my laptop's trackpad, which was previously just treated as a generic mouse
<EriC^^> Parad0xxR: try ubuntu
<cfhowlett> eric___, it's still PPA ... has been for years
<diphtherial> (it still is, even though the driver support is there, which was going to be my question, i.e. how to change it from mouse emulation mode to proper trackpad mode)
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: no it's not, isn't it unity-tweak-tool ?
<daftykins> Vespian: ok i'm really out of ideas on how to proceed. you could try reinstalling the broadcom item from the additional-drivers/hardware prog, which i would've expected to be bcmwl-kernel-source
<eric___> cfhowlett: other eric?
<cfhowlett> eric___, ?? don't know if that's equivalent to ubuntu-tweak ... I don't do unity
<EriC^^> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<cfhowlett> eric___, right.  sorry
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: oh ok, i see what you mean
<eric___> :)
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yeah could be a ppa
<etzerd> I'm using a Lenovo ideacentre with windows 8.1. I tried every distro out there from LinuxMint, Zorin, Suse, Fedora all of them cannot identified that I have windows 8 install in the computer. Only Ubuntu identified windows 8 and asked to install side by side with it.
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, rigth... not the same as ubuntu tweak.  probably should clarify what he "fixed" his system with.
<Vespian> daftykins: "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Invalid argument" when I do 'sudo modprobe wl'
<OerHeks> etzerd, great isn't it?
<daftykins> Vespian: keep reading is all i can say!
<valium> can someone remote my laptop and upgrade gnome 3 please
<Parad0xxR> k, found my cd
<daftykins> etzerd: are you sure you've been booting the Linux distros as EFI and not legacy?
<Parad0xxR> rebooting
<etzerd> OerHeks: yes, this is great.
<cfhowlett> valium,  why can't you do that yourself?
<valium> i don't know man
<valium> that's why i need someone pro to do it
<PaRaD0xR2> k, on my laptop while the cd boots
<cfhowlett> valium, you don't know why you can't?  this fails the smell test.
<etzerd> EFI and legacy. I try both of them none of those distros were able to identifie windows 8 on the computer. only Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: k
<Vespian> daftykins: Additional Drivers has the following selected "Using Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)".
<valium> i can't even log as su
<daftykins> etzerd: so umm, what's the problem? :P
<valium> im fcked
<daftykins> etzerd: this is ubuntu support and ubuntu worked? :D
<valium> please someone
<cfhowlett> valium, if you can't use sudo then you also can't authorize remote access
<etzerd> and guess what? After I install ubuntu side by side with windows 8 then every other distros now identifie windows 8 and ubuntu after I install ubuntu.
<daftykins> Vespian: aaah i typo'd, so "bcmwl" - "dpkg -l | grep -i bcm" ?
<PaRaD0xR2> k, booted up EriC^^
<daftykins> etzerd: so, still waiting for a support question...
<diphtherial> ok, here's an easier question: my fiance's new laptop has a pretty insane screen resolution, something like 3000x2000
<PaRaD0xR2> try/install
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok
<daftykins> diphtherial: that was more of a statement
<diphtherial> as a result, everything is tiny. i bumped up the scaling factor in the settings, which mostly helped, but there are still some UI elements that remain tiny
<PaRaD0xR2> this is 12.04 LTS btw
<Vespian> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/3dCG5cUm
<diphtherial> daftykins: i'm getting there
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ^^ and paste here
<mark999> I have a repo set up. is there a way to cause machines to automatically _install_ (as opposed to upgrade) any packages found in that repo?
<etzerd> my question is why those distros weren't able to identify the os when all of them base on ubuntu?
<diphtherial> so, scrollbars are still miniscule; how can i fix that across the board? or should i just switch to a lower resolution and tell her to cope with the fuzziness?
<PaRaD0xR2> wait, only thing I can do now is try or install?
<EriC^^> etzerd: what do you mean by identify? in parted ? or you mean when you boot?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: yeah, press try
<daftykins> Vespian: purge reinstall it, might help
<PaRaD0xR2> k
<etzerd> when I boot from the DVD
<daftykins> etzerd: sorry we only support ubuntu here so no idea. find the channels for those distros and ask them
<PaRaD0xR2> http://termbin.com/h2qk
<squinty> etzerd:  besides which this channel also has it's share of "the installer can't find my windows" issue too.  it's not only other distro's.  :P
<Vespian> daftykins: I did 'sudo apt-get purge --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source'
<daftykins> Vespian: sounds good to me, full reboot after of course
<ablest1980> hi
<etzerd> daftykins: I agree with you because since ubuntu is the only distro that were able to install side by side with windows and that's what I used. I was wonder the reason why the other distros weren't able to install side by side as ubuntu does.
<PaRaD0xR2> I have 2 physical drives in the box
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Vespian> daftykins: Alright. I'll BRB. I'll unplug wired connection before restarting to ensure that there's no potential glitch of wireless enablind.
<Vespian> enabling*
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: then type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: then type uname -a , then type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> etzerd: yeah, the problem is *they* do things differently so we can't know
<PaRaD0xR2> chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash no such file or directory
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: did you type sudo mount .... ?
<PaRaD0xR2> yup
<ZOP> Can anyone point me in the right direction for getting a crash dump out of apport without building a package?  We've a local internal app that needs to be debugged and I'd rather not just go remove apport from the system...but FWICT thats the only option (packaging it at this point is NOT an option)
<PaRaD0xR2> that returned nothing, just a new prompt
<PaRaD0xR2> but the chroot errored
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type find /mnt -maxdepth 2 | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> sudo find ...
<ZOP> or cat /proc/mounts
<etzerd> also, I remember I used to install ubuntu through windows and were able to uninstall from windows as well. but since windows 8 this option is no longer work. that was the best option ever because ubuntu was install into windows just like any other application. why they remove such a great option?
<PaRaD0xR2> http://termbin.com/lnvh
<xangua> etzerd: that was the worse option ever
<daftykins> etzerd: WUBI is the devil and should never be considered.
<PaRaD0xR2> find: '..." no such file or directory
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: that looks like your home dir
<etzerd> why?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: i meant add sudo to the command, sudo find /mnt ........
<swordsmanz> Lol
<PaRaD0xR2> o, find /mnt/lost+found permission denied also
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: anyways, it looks like that's not your installation, just /home
<PaRaD0xR2> o
<daftykins> etzerd: because anyone coming in to have it fixed, has no chance of being guided through 1)booting liveCD 2) mounting their NTFS disk 3) mounting their disk image - all prior to even finding out what went wrong.
<squinty> etzerd:  lol   fighting a losing battle here... might want to try starting a similar converstation in #ubuntu-offtopic   :)
<PaRaD0xR2> http://termbin.com/7lc6
<PaRaD0xR2> that?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok
<etzerd> ok guys, thanks to all of you for answering my questions. ubuntu for life.
<Vespian> dirtykins: No dice.
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo umount /mnt
<PaRaD0xR2> k, done
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Vespian> dirtykins: There is no wlan0 showing in iwconfig or ifconfig.
<etzerd> another question.
<daftykins> Vespian: i'll have you know i'm clean :(
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<Vespian> daftykins: My bad.
<etzerd> is ubuntu will ever change the Unity desktop?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo /dev/sda6 /mnt/home
<Vespian> daftykins: Sorry about that. Ahah
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: then type sudo chroot /mnt
<PaRaD0xR2> wait
<Vespian> daftykins: But any idea on how to get wlan0 to come back? :S
<PaRaD0xR2> sudo: /dev/sda6: command not found
<daftykins> Vespian: given the stuff you ran... nope
<PaRaD0xR2> o, sudo mount ...
<PaRaD0xR2> ?
<etzerd> I don't know, for some reason I don't like it. I end up using KDE because the Unity is not
<PaRaD0xR2> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/home
<PaRaD0xR2> ?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: crap sorry
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: yeah
<EriC^^> :)
<PaRaD0xR2> :)
<PaRaD0xR2> k
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<daftykins> etzerd: kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu and other spins with e.g. MATE desktop exist, so there's no point discussing what's default. there are options.
<PaRaD0xR2> now I have a # prompt
<Vespian> daftykins: I even tried pressing the hardware enabling of wi-fi and it won't enable.
<PaRaD0xR2> and not the ~$ like before
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, type uname -a
<Rocketeer> So you're root
<Vespian> daftykins: It's showing orange, it should be showing blue.
<PaRaD0xR2> root@ubuntu:/#
<Vespian> daftykins: Does this give you any ideas?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<PaRaD0xR2> Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-29-generic blah blah
<Rocketeer> Rhythmbox recognises most of my songs but is missing a few
<squinty> Vespian:  have you tried booting from a previous kernel via the grub boot menu?
<Rocketeer> I already tried quitting and restarting
<AbuQatada> hi,  is this Islamic State channel?
<daftykins> Vespian: no driver present, that's all.
<PaRaD0xR2> http://termbin.com/0wnl
<AbuQatada> ?
<Vespian> daftykins: But there is... how can that be?
<daftykins> squinty: Vespian i kinda hinted at that earlier but didn't persist, worth a go.
<daftykins> Vespian: it's installed, doesn't mean it's loaded.
<Vespian> daftykins: Okay, how do I check if it's loaded?
<AbuQatada> sorry I'm ignored maybe cuz I didn't say
<etzerd> daftykins: if I understand you very well, you mean after install ubuntu I should be able to install all these distros you just said by going to the terminal and use the command "sudo apt-get install ...."?
<AbuQatada> Salam Alaikum
<Rocketeer> AbuQatada: Ubuntu means human kindness and it's also the name of a free computer operating system, so no
<daftykins> Vespian: just try the other kernel first, i don't have the patience for that :P
<daftykins> etzerd: you can both download ISOs of each one, as well as change desktop after installing ubuntu.
<Vespian> daftykins: Okay, how do I load an older kernel?
<AbuQatada> one of my brothers told me there's channel on irc if I want to learn some things about......
<sbtechcom> anyone know the right channel for maas and juju/openstack discussions?
<PaRaD0xR2> EriC^^: thanks for your help, hopefully we can get this fixed ;)
<PaRaD0xR2> now what?
<Vespian> daftykins: I'm not a Linux guru here. Ahah But I know a fair bit.
<AbuQatada> Islamic State irc channel
<daftykins> !alis | sbtechcom this is not a freenode directory
<ubottu> sbtechcom this is not a freenode directory: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<AbuQatada> I don't use irc it's my first time
<AbuQatada> and don't know how to find that channel
<daftykins> Vespian: hold left shift just before the hard disk is about to be read from, pick 'advanced options' and choose the older one
<squinty> AbuQatada:  piss off
<AbuQatada> ?
<daftykins> AbuQatada: type "/join #freenode" and ask in there.
<AbuQatada> why are you being rude?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type exit
<jcbjoe_> hajo
<jcbjoe_> haji
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<Vespian> daftykins: Alright. BRB.
<AbuQatada> nobody can help me
<AbuQatada> ?
<Rocketeer> AbuQatada: Not sure if you're trolling, but this is not the IS chanel. To join a chanel, type /# and then the name of the channel you want to join
<bynarie> AbuQatada, check out searchirc.com - they have a lot of listings
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type the above
<Rocketeer> AbuQutada: This should help: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<sbtechcom> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<PaRaD0xR2> verbatim?
<PaRaD0xR2> as you typed it?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: then type sudo chroot /mnt
<AbuQatada> I typed it
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: yeah word for word
<PaRaD0xR2> ok
<PaRaD0xR2> gimme a sec
<etzerd> daftykins: which way is best? install each distro seperately and choose with desktop to use at log in or install ubuntu and install those desktop through the terminal?
<Rocketeer> AbuQuatada: No spaces
<daftykins> etzerd: if you know you want to use KDE you install kubuntu, it's pretty simple
<AbuQatada> #ISAS
<jhutchins> etzerd: One install with multiple DEs.
<AbuQatada> #IslamicState
<PaRaD0xR2> k, done
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<AbuQatada> nothing grrrrrrrr Allah help me
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<Rocketeer> AbuQuatada: Type / join # islamicstate without the spaces
<AbuQatada> OK
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<etzerd> jhutchins: you mean I can do one install with multiple DEs? or one install and install the other DEs thereafter?
<Rocketeer> AbuQuatada: It's ISIS not ISAS
<PaRaD0xR2> grub is not currently installed
<Rocketeer> That was odd
<daftykins> Rocketeer: you responding to a troll? yeah i thought so
<AbuQatada> ISIS? here in Saudi it's ISAS
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok great
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<Rocketeer> daftykins: Yes I'm responding to the troll
<cfhowlett> AbuQatada, it's off topic for this channel
<AbuQatada> OK SORRY
<cfhowlett> !ot | AbuQatada
<ubottu> AbuQatada: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PaRaD0xR2> ummm
<PaRaD0xR2> not sure that worked
<AbuQatada> what's Ubuntu?
<PaRaD0xR2> unable to resolve host ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu | AbuQatada
<ubottu> AbuQatada: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Vespian> daftykins: Okay. I fellback to previous kernel and wi-fi is working but my UI (Cinnamon) won't load because it's an older kernel.
<AbuQatada> does it have anything to do with Islam?
<PaRaD0xR2>  grub-pc is already the newest version
<cfhowlett> AbuQatada, no
<Vespian> daftykins: So we know it isn't driver issues.
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<valium> LXLE is the worst thing i ever installed on my laptop
<AbuQatada> so why do people bother
<etzerd> jhutchins: you mean I can do one install with multiple DEs? or one install and install the other DEs thereafter?
<bynarie> yea valium i dont like lxle either.. or lxde
<PaRaD0xR2> k, think its working
<daftykins> Vespian: no that doesn't prove that at all
<valium> funny thing is,after installing lxle , i cannot boot my usb stick with ubuntu inside
<PaRaD0xR2> stuff scrolling by
<PaRaD0xR2> k, all done
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, you wanna clean up boot?
<EriC^^> */boot
<PaRaD0xR2> umm, what do you mean?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: remove old kernels that take space
<PaRaD0xR2> sure
<Rocketeer> Anybody know how to get rhythmbox to recognise my music?
<EriC^^> ok
<Rocketeer> It has most of it it's just missing a few songs
<PaRaD0xR2> I need to my desktop back is the main thing, but if I can free up some space, all the better
<Vespian> daftykins: Okay, then why would it work in a previous kernel but not the current kernel?
<daftykins> Vespian: oh my bad, i misread
<EriC^^> Rocketeer: you mean it doesn't crash every other song? :P
<Rocketeer> The songs it's missing will play in videos won't show up in rythmbox
<Rocketeer> And no it doesn't usually crash
<PaRaD0xR2> now what?
<Rocketeer> I've tried banshee but never really liked it
<Vespian> daftykins: Any ideas as to how to get it to work in the current kernel?
<PaRaD0xR2> I use Rhythmbox
<daftykins> Vespian: 1) your modifications broke the current kernel 2) the old kernel works 3) i don't know what to do about the newer one, maybe purge reinstall the newer kernel.
<cfhowlett> AbuQatada, please ask your ubuntu support questions.  otherwise find a channel more suited to your interests.
<Vespian> daftykins: Alright.
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, 1 sec
<PaRaD0xR2> k
<daftykins> Vespian: you don't need to lead me from one question to another :P i don't throw something out there immediately because i'm thinking.
 * squinty tried thinking once and nearly died from the effort :P
<Bashing-om> etzerd: The answer is YES, One may install any 'buntu and on may install also any other DE desired ( and choose at the login screen which session to run) OR dsk space permitting install the complete distribution as stand alone.
<Vespian> daftykins: So 'sudo apt-get purge --reinstall linux-*-3.16.0-24' should do it?
<daftykins> no need for wildcards
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Vespian> daftykins: I'm currently in 3.16.0-23
<Vespian> daftykins: But there's 4 different packages for it...
<PaRaD0xR2> http://termbin.com/xgx6
<Vespian> daftykins: headers, headers generic, image, and image-extra
<daftykins> Vespian: hah. you've not used ubuntu much have you? "linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic" should do
<daftykins> or whatever the latest number was
<EriC^^> Rocketeer: PaRaD0xR2 i used/love rhythmbox but it crashes very often, i switched to gmusicbrowser
<Vespian> daftykins: For about a week. I'd say I'm catching on quite quickly. Ahah Prior to this I just had amateur fiddling experience in Slackware several years ago.
<etzerd> Bashing-om, can you please tell me how? because when I install from the DVD I didn't see any option to install all of the DEs
<cfhowlett> etzerd, sudo apt-get install kde-plasma xfce4 lxde gnome-desktop
<PaRaD0xR2> hmm, if I get my system back up, I'll check it out ;)
<PaRaD0xR2> --> EriC^^
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.*
<lnostdal> uh, so why does my mac address change on each reboot? .. so many annoying changes all the time ...year after year x)
<daftykins> lnostdal: VM?
<Rocketeer> Sorry lost internet if anybody had a solution
<lnostdal> daftykins, nope
<etzerd> ok thanks cfhowlett. but should I install one distro before I can used "sudo apt-get"?
<cfhowlett> because you set it to randomize the MAC?
<lnostdal> this is a fresh install of ubuntu server
<daftykins> lnostdal: maybe your hardware has somehow messed up and so the kernel choose one every run. force specify one via /etc/network/interfaces
<EriC^^> daftykins: cfhowlett can you take a look at http://termbin.com/xgx6 ? is it safe to remove the pae kernels?
<PaRaD0xR2> EriC^^: did I lose anything in all of this?
<Vespian> daftykins: Okay...  Ctrl + Alt + T won't open Terminal, /bin/bash won't open, and Super isn't opening any kind of menu.
<Bashing-om> etzerd: That is true. Install the distribution you desire, and once installed then "apt-get install XXXX-desktop " ( where XXXX is the version ) of alternate Desktop Environments.
<PaRaD0xR2> not sure what I did
<daftykins> EriC^^: yep looks like the trusty HWE is on so they're all PAE these days, :)
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: no just removing old kernels, you can reinstall the kernel if it's required
<lnostdal> daftykins, ok, can try that
<PaRaD0xR2> I meant, from what I did before
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, I wouldn't.
<PaRaD0xR2> k, it's all done
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, I believe that's the one that will boot when all else fails
<daftykins> Vespian: test a guest session
<EriC^^> ok
<etzerd> thank you all for your advice. I will be back later
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<Vespian> daftykins: I disabled guest and remote logins. I just got an idea though... I'll alt+F1 and login with root and execute it.
<PaRaD0xR2> k, that's running
<daftykins> Vespian: if you have a password for root, you're doing ubuntu very *very* wrong :)
<daftykins> Vespian: also for the love of Tux don't even think about using startx
<Vespian> daftykins: root is su.
<daftykins> Vespian: if you're using "sudo su" that is also wrong
<lnostdal> *grrr* .. so much time wasted on this ..    this feels like 1998 and debian sound problems
<PaRaD0xR2> k, done
<Vespian> daftykins: Ahah I did that once already. I ended up having to do 'sudo apt-get purge --reinstall xorg'
<daftykins> it gives me such motivation to help others when they type 'grr'
<daftykins> (not)
<Vespian> daftykins: Won't learn if I don't experience it first hand. Ahah
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.*
<daftykins> you did what O_O
<daftykins> Vespian: i don't even use desktop so i'm going to have to be hands off now.
<eric___> Question: my cube animation is like a piece of paper; two sided. I have 4 desktop spaces. How do I make cube, a cube?
<PaRaD0xR2> it said warning, removing running kernel image!
<Vespian> daftykins: Never heard of anyone ever doing sudo su.... that sounds VERY redundant and wrong. Ahah
<PaRaD0xR2> hope that was right
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: it's ok, i guess that's the live cd's kernel
<PaRaD0xR2> ahh
<PaRaD0xR2> k, next?
<jhutchins> Vespian: It's a common administrative tool when certain users have access to root but do not have the root password.
<Stary2001> sudo -i
<jhutchins> Vespian: Or a mere convenience so they don't have to type it.
 * Stary2001 cries
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{32..37}-generic
<compdoc> anyone with zfs? Just reinstalled and updated, etc ubuntu server 14.01, but I get this now: apt-get dist-upgrade   ...The following packages will be DOWNGRADED:  dkms
<PaRaD0xR2> wow, says that'll free 888 MB
<PaRaD0xR2> running now
<valium> can someone remote my laptop and upgrade it to the latest
<PaRaD0xR2> so EriC^^: after we're done here, I'll have my desktop back?
<PaRaD0xR2> with noting negative as a result?
<PaRaD0xR2> just some wasted time in my day? :)
<PaRaD0xR2> k, done
<bubbasaures> eric___, Not really used as often but look at this. http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-ccsm-enable-desktop-cube-ubuntu-14-04/
<digitsm> Hello
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, type exit
<Vespian> daftykins: I did 'sudo apt-get purge --reinstall linux-image-3.16.0-24-generic'
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<digitsm> I have a question about using a keyboard and mouse for 2 ubuntu systems
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: yeah nothing negative should happen, i think
<digitsm> I have a PC and a laptop
<Vespian> daftykins: 203MB later... Ahah
<PaRaD0xR2> now what?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type ls -l /mnt/boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: to see if the pae kernel is there
<digitsm> Both my pc and my laptop use Ubuntu 14.04
<PaRaD0xR2> http://termbin.com/ti4y
<cfhowlett> digitsm, put it all on ONE LINE.
<digitsm> I want to be able to use my laptop's keyboard and mouse for my desktop
<daftykins> Vespian: err, i thought you'd done that already hence all the desktop quirks
<digitsm> is it possible?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, type sudo reboot
<PaRaD0xR2> wait, take out the cd?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: reboot then take it out
<digitsm> I want to be able to use my laptop's keyboard and mouse for my desktop. Is it possible?
<Vespian> daftykins: No. The desktop quirks are because Cinnamon isn't functioning on the old kernel.
<PaRaD0xR2> eh?
<k0nichiwa> tinyproxy didnt seem to be working for me on ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> Vespian: ok, not much point hassling me with issues partway through a process
<Vespian> daftykins: Going to restart.
<PaRaD0xR2> let the cd fully boot up?
<PaRaD0xR2> before removing?
<k0nichiwa> this was on an amazon cloud server
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo reboot, and boot into your installation as usual
<k0nichiwa> itnyproxy just keep spawning mor end more processes
<k0nichiwa> anyone use tinyproxy ???
<eric___> bubbasaures: my cube is only picking up 2 desktops
<PaRaD0xR2> rebooting, cd still in
<PaRaD0xR2> bios...blah..
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: remove the cd
<PaRaD0xR2> heh
<PaRaD0xR2> it closd the drive
<PaRaD0xR2> before I could take it out
<PaRaD0xR2> keeps closing it
<PaRaD0xR2> can't take it out fast enough ;)
<PaRaD0xR2> I suppose let it finish, then remove and reboot again?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: yeah or sudo poweroff
<EriC^^> and remove it when the pc starts
<PaRaD0xR2> k, rebooting
<EriC^^> yay
<PaRaD0xR2> k, booting..
<PaRaD0xR2> crossing fingers
<PaRaD0xR2> pjjsdhfdk
<PaRaD0xR2> crap
<EriC^^> did you cramp them?
<EriC^^> :P
<PaRaD0xR2> parad0x-Optiplex-745 login:
<EriC^^> you get a tty?
<PaRaD0xR2> yup
<EriC^^> well i can tell you one thing
<EriC^^> you didn't have grub installed
<EriC^^> so it's booting the kernel now
<PaRaD0xR2> grub booted
<PaRaD0xR2> I selected Linux blah blah blah
<EriC^^> whatever else you "cleaned" yesterday, well you still have to fix
<Vespian> daftykins: Okay. The newest kernel uninstalled, but for some odd reason it says that package doesn't exist for install. I did a sudo apt-get update to ensure and still no dice.
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: start with sudo apt-get install lightdm
<PaRaD0xR2> wait, boot up the cd again?
<PaRaD0xR2> or login here
<daftykins> Vespian: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: no
<EriC^^> login here
<Vespian> daftykins: 0 upgraded.
<PaRaD0xR2> lightdm is already newest
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<daftykins> Vespian: ah well, i'm out of ideas as mentioned.
<Vespian> daftykins: 3.16.0-23 is what I'm currently in, I removed 3.16.0-24 and it won't reinstall that.
<daftykins> Vespian: lol, yes i don't need it spelling out :P
<PaRaD0xR2> k, done
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: sudo service lightdm restart
<PaRaD0xR2> blank screen
<PaRaD0xR2> with a small blinking _
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok press ctrl+alt+f1
<PaRaD0xR2> should this take long?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: no
<PaRaD0xR2> k
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<PaRaD0xR2> stop: Unknown instance:
<PaRaD0xR2> lightdm start/running, process 2381
<EriC^^> ok
<PaRaD0xR2> and then the prompt
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: what does uname -a return?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: or just uname -r
<PaRaD0xR2> 3.13.0-43-generic
<Vespian> daftykins: Just wanted to make it clear is all. Ahah
<EriC^^> ok
<PaRaD0xR2> that was the first option on grub
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: you have a custom kernel?
<PaRaD0xR2> nope
<EriC^^> you're on 14.04lts?
<PaRaD0xR2> just whatever ubuntu updated when it prompted me
<PaRaD0xR2> no, 12.04 lts
<EriC^^> huh
<EriC^^> ok
<daftykins> 12.04 with the trusty kernel, (hardware enablement stack) EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> ah i see
<lattera> newbie question alert: what's the best way to set up wifi via command-line? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo are pretty dated
<Vespian> daftykins: I'm going to install it via .deb at http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/amd64/linux-image-3.16.0-24-generic/download
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: are you using unity?
<PaRaD0xR2> umm...I think so?
<PaRaD0xR2> yes, afaik
<Mikiuiui> salve
<PaRaD0xR2> google images look like mine
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: did you used to have a launcher on the left? and a dash?
<PaRaD0xR2> yes
<sebastian_> I have the following problem, I have a cisco router, I set it up when i had windows on my laptop, i no longer have the cd and I need to change the password as i think someone is using my wifi
<cfhowlett> sebastian_, contact cisco for a reset
<Mikiuiui> ragazzi sto usando una live per testare se l`hdd sia integro e facendo lo smart test in disk mi appare self-test failed
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop xorg
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ^^
<cfhowlett> !es | Mikiuiui
<ubottu> Mikiuiui: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Mikiuiui> ok
<Mikiuiui> i-m testing hdd
<daftykins> sebastian_: "this is an ubuntu problem because i'm using ubuntu" ? :D
<Mikiuiui> in disk when i do smart test it appear self-test failed
<Mikiuiui> the hdd is broken_
<Mikiuiui> ?
<cfhowlett> Mikiuiui, yes
<PaRaD0xR2> k, done
<daftykins> Mikiuiui: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Mikiuiui> really? o.O
<Mikiuiui> i`m using live cd
<PaRaD0xR2> now try the service lightdm line again?
<daftykins> Mikiuiui: yep nothing wrong with running my commands from live session.
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: yeah
<daftykins> Mikiuiui: "sudo apt-get update" first, though
<PaRaD0xR2> crap
<PaRaD0xR2> same issue
<PaRaD0xR2> blinking _
<Mikiuiui> commndnot found apt-get
<Mikiuiui> i`m using fedora
<daftykins> lattera: best way? throw it away and buy a cable. second best way? mess around with alternative CLI network managers or WPA supplicant configs.
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, can you explain further what you removed yesterday?
<Mikiuiui> sorry pls help me
<PaRaD0xR2> well, it was this morning
<daftykins> Mikiuiui: no, this is an #ubuntu support channel - either boot an ubuntu live session or go ask in a fedora channel.
<cfhowlett> Mikiuiui, not an iubuntu issue.  ask #fedora. not supported here.
<PaRaD0xR2> I manually deleted some files, which I thought were old kernel files
<Mikiuiui> mmm
<PaRaD0xR2> then I ran Ubuntu Tweak
<Mikiuiui> wait i start ubuntu
<Mikiuiui> live
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: which files?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: PaRaD0xR2 :: Graphics module not loaded ?
<PaRaD0xR2> which pre-selected a bunch of stuff, calling it cruft
<PaRaD0xR2> Bashing-om: when I boot, I get tty
<PaRaD0xR2> not Unity
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: Bashing-om try to reinstall the vga package, or try another kernel maybe
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type lshw -C video | grep driver and paste here
<fanno> hi all, can anyone tell me why on the nvidia-settings it is only showing one screen  (my external monitor it is not showing the build in screen)
<cfhowlett> PaRaD0xR2, reminder = ubuntu tweak is NOT an official ubuntu product, not in the ubuntu repos and not supported by ubuntu.  as with all PPA, you break it, you fix it.
<daftykins> EriC^^: is it worth pastebin'ing a xorg log?
<fanno> as shown here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors#Setup
<EriC^^> daftykins: sure
<Bashing-om> PaRaD0xR2: One will get the TTY IF GUI is not loadable, might see what is -> sudo lshw -C display <- . Just as a quick check .
<daftykins> mind you someone on 12.04 the other day said there was no pastebinit package 0o
<PaRaD0xR2> warning you should run as super user
<EriC^^> daftykins: odd
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: that's ok
<PaRaD0xR2> driver=radeon
<PaRaD0xR2> latency=0
<k0nichiwa> anyone use tinyproxy /?
<PaRaD0xR2> cfhowlett: yeha, I know now, I should have come here first :(
<PaRaD0xR2> hoping I'm not screwed
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type dpkg -l | grep xorg-server | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> PaRaD0xR2: EriC^^ :: does not appear to be a graphic's issue, huh .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: maybe he needs to reinstall it?
<streulma> fancontrol on a Mac for Ubuntu is a pain :(
<EriC^^> idk
<PaRaD0xR2> it says use netcat
<PaRaD0xR2> didn't give me a url
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> streulma: yeah, should've bought a non-experimental system for use with Ubuntu :(
<PaRaD0xR2> Use NETCAT.
<PaRaD0xR2> again
<MyGentooIsBroken> hello guys, i have a noob question
<raub> How do I download, say https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-34.0.5-SSL&os=win&lang=en-US using curl or wget?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<cfhowlett> raub wget that url
<Mikuiuiui> hi
<Mikuiuiui> now i'm in ubuntu
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Mikuiuiui> how to view if the hdd is damaged?
<PaRaD0xR2> you are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<Mikuiuiui> i run the disk test and it appeared test failed!
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: you already told us you were running fedora :P
<compdoc> Mikuiuiui, smartctl -a /dev/sda, or whatever
<MyGentooIsBroken> I made a bash-script with one line "cat filefoo >> filebar && rm filefoo", then i did chmod 777 scriptfoo.sh
<MyGentooIsBroken> but i can't run it
<MoPac> Hello. I'm currently runnning Ubuntu with some free space on my drive that I'm considering a Windows install on. I'm wondering, though, if there are any special considerations for doing this because my system is LUKS with LVM.
<MyGentooIsBroken> i get the message "bash: scriptfoo.sh: command not found
<MoPac> Is it still as simple as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ? I don't want to screw up my volume header or LVM partition table
<Justus> how can I remove apport from my ubuntu server? it's gobbeling up crash reports and might even cause freezes for all I know
<daftykins> Mikiuiui: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Mikuiuiui> smartcl command not found
<MyGentooIsBroken> someone, please?
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: type chmod +x script.sh
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: ./script.sh
<Bashing-om> PaRaD0xR2: Check your syntax/spelling, that file should exist -> ls -al /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 53534 Dec 11 09:04 /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: you typo'd
<dalekusa> What
<dalekusa> .
<dalekusa> The.
<dalekusa> Hell.
<MyGentooIsBroken> EriC^^, i already did chmod 777 script.sh (that includes +x)
<daftykins> dalekusa: either ask a question of ubuntu support or leave, please.
<dalekusa> I updated my NVidia graphics drivers
<daftykins> dalekusa: on ONE line
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: ah sorry
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: how are you running the script?
<dalekusa> Essentially, I updated my NVidia drivers, and now my computer is all but unusable
<daftykins> dalekusa: sounds like you used a manual website driver download \o/
<MyGentooIsBroken> EriC^^, well i just type the name in bash
<dalekusa> No, this was through the automatic Ubuntu updater
<MyGentooIsBroken> EriC^^, scriptfoo.sh
<daftykins> dalekusa: alright so what've you got? TTYs work?
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: you have to use ./ so it searches the current directory
<Mikuiuiui> http://pastebin.com/9X8wAweq
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: ./script.sh
<PaRaD0xR2> hrm
<dalekusa> TTY?
<PaRaD0xR2> checking, looks right to me
<Mikuiuiui> don't install the pasteinit
<MyGentooIsBroken> EriC^^, ahhh i get it. ofc i dont have an alias for the script
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: alright, "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" then pastebin it manually.
<dalekusa> I can unlock my keychain, but then it yields to a black screen with just my pointer
<PaRaD0xR2> I cd /var
<PaRaD0xR2> cd /log
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: you only have one hard disk, yes?
<PaRaD0xR2> no such file or directory
<Mikuiuiui> yes
<Mikuiuiui> but many partition
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: it's not a matter of alias, it's cause it only searches your $PATH
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: that's fine
<raub> cfhowlett: But when i download using wget it saves it as something like index.html?product=firefox-34.0.5-SSL instead of the proper filename
<Mikuiuiui> i'minstalling smartmontools
<PaRaD0xR2> getting worried i'm screwed
<raub> Is there something that will get the right filename? -O expects you to provide said filename, which means you know it
<jr_> Hey guys. I upgraded ubuntu (included some new kernel) and my system broken. Wouldn't boot. I think somethign may have gone wrong with the install. Anyway, I need to remove the most recent kernel and upgrade again from there. Should I manually remove it, or will sudo apt-get upgrade suffice?
<PaRaD0xR2> am I? :)
<Bashing-om> PaRaD0xR2: Blows me away, what could have happened to the Xorg file ...Maybe reboot and see if that files now gets created ??
<PaRaD0xR2> what to check next?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try dpkg -l | grep xorg-server | pastebinit
<PaRaD0xR2> ok
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: also type cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<MyGentooIsBroken> EriC^^, thanks it worked! Yeah what i meant is, can't i make the script accessible from anywhere. As in i only type "script.sh" from any directory and it will execute? like it does with every program?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: wait
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type dmesg | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> raub, of course.  that's the WINDOWS version, not the linux version.
<EriC^^> instead of /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: yes, you can add it to your $PATH
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, where is the location of your script????
<dalekusa> daftykins: What is a TTY?
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: if you have a ~/bin and have it there, ubuntu will load it into your $PATH when you login
<daftykins> dalekusa: ah there you are. ctrl+alt+F1 for a command line login.
<Mikuiuiui> hey guys look this http://pastebin.com/NedRL9da
<dalekusa> hold while starting up?
<EriC^^> MyGentooIsBroken: if you want to put it somewhere else you have to add it to ~/.profile
<Mikuiuiui> broken?
<MyGentooIsBroken> EriC^^, nice i kind of get it. thanks for enlighting me.
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, make a /bin folder in your home directory, move your script there, then edit .bashrc and add PATH=$PATH:~/bin enter export PATH
<jwash> anyone here familiar with freerdp
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: looking now
<PaRaD0xR2> is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/9479015
<PaRaD0xR2> ?
<PaRaD0xR2> took laptop downstairs
<jr_> Hey guys. I upgraded ubuntu (included some new kernel) and my system broken. Wouldn't boot. I think somethign may have gone wrong with the install. Anyway, I need to remove the most recent kernel and upgrade again from there. Should I manually remove it, or will sudo apt-get upgrade suffice?
<Mikuiuiui> ok
<dalekusa> daftykins: I can't do it by holding those keys during startup
<moza> EvilRoey and OerHeks : I finally found how to install the driver downloaded from nvidia : the recovery mode gives an option to start from consoleand then be able to kill X from there. I needed to kill the gdm service (because i'm using gnome-flashback) and then i installed it, with the 32-bit compatibility, and now i can play portal on steam. (my initial goal). Thank you a lot :D
<Bashing-om> PaRaD0xR2: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9479015 .
<dalekusa> oh
<dalekusa> there we go
<daftykins> dalekusa: no you press them after boot, it's not a startup sequence
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: there is one bad sector, you need to backup your data then ideally wipe the drive totally to check if it won't get worse
<dalekusa> yeah, just realised that before you mentioned that
<Mikuiuiui> no
 * dalekusa logged it
<Mikuiuiui> i don't want to backp
<dalekusa> in
<PaRaD0xR2> that was after a reboot btw
<Mikuiuiui> what can i do'?
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: lol, you can't just say 'no' to my comment. you have to, because something is going bad. you have no choice.
<EvilRoey> moza:  ah wonderful
<EvilRoey> moza:  portal is native on linux now?
<dfdf> what's a cheap bluetooth dongle?
<moza> Steam is native on linux, and portal within steam :) So yeah!
<dalekusa> I did install a few bits of Python packages to help install a bitcoin client
<EvilRoey> moza:  ah, yes I know that Steam is, but Portal is out and buyable for linux?
<moza> Even portal 2 i think, but i will first just enjoy the first one
<PaRaD0xR2> EriC^^: ?
<bynarie> dfdf, bluetooth dongle is a usb device that will add bluetooth to your computer if its not built in
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, it does not work, do i need to enter the shell again or something to refresh the settings?
<dalekusa> and I remember that when I tried to install Wine, that it said that I had to uninstall the NVidia drivers
<Mikuiuiui> format all
<Mikuiuiui> xD
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, yes close bash and re-open
<daftykins> dalekusa: i'm not interested in what you ate for breakfast last Tuesday, we're talking about an nvidia driver quirk you said :P
<EvilRoey> moza:  wow, enat!!
<dalekusa> that is it
<moza> EvilRoey : yes, i bought it a while ago and only was missing the graphics card. So definitely yes
<daftykins> dalekusa: alright so you're logged into a TTY yes?
<EvilRoey> ok great :)
<dalekusa> yes
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, now it works. will this break something? or effect other programs?
<Mikuiuiui> ho to do?
<dfdf> bynarie: ubuntu cannot find what is in my laptop. i dont know how to proceed. i need bluetooth to develop my hobby project (micropython RC/bluetooth car)
<MyGentooIsBroken> affect*
<Mikuiuiui> how*
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, no your good
<daftykins> dalekusa: what's your card? ("lspci")
<bynarie> check out your ~/.profile , see if it has a statement checking for a /bin directory in your home directory.. if so you can remove the path statement i gave you in the .bashrc file
<dalekusa> GeForce 6150SE
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken,
<bynarie> ^^^
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, alright. but i guess i don't quite understand it then. why does it only affect this one program?
<Karizo> Why does Richard Stallman and every Linux guru, speaks of Ubuntu with hatred?
<daftykins> dalekusa: does that system connect wirelessly or wired?
<dalekusa> connect to the internet?
<daftykins> Karizo: you're welcome to ask about that in #ubuntu-offtopic but THIS is *NOT* the place.
<dalekusa> Wired
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, i don't have a ~/.profile
<Scrivener> If Ubuntu always (with every installation I have ever done) eventually complains about not enough space in /boot with the default configuration, why doesn't it do anything on its own to clean that up so the user doesn't have to deal with it?
<daftykins> dalekusa: good stuff "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Scrivener> I can't imagine general users would know what to do, or would understand why they are being made to do it instead of the OS taking care of it.
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, look at your path variable... it includes folders like /bin /sbin /usr/bin etc... when you install programs they go into that folder
<Scrivener> Cleaning up old images and things
<daftykins> Scrivener: because clean installs don't make a separate /boot and haven't done for years. if you have one it's part of your own legacy install. also, sudo apt-get autoremove *DOES* now remove older kernels.
<PaRaD0xR2> EriC^^: you still there?
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, if you download a script, its probably in the Downloads folder, so when you run bash, it doesnt know to look in Downloads for exec files
<Scrivener> daftykins, does the GUI software updater do this? I thought we didn't want to require users to touch the command line.
<daftykins> Scrivener: try it out, a completely clean install to a blank disk will not create a /boot
<daftykins> Scrivener: well you skipped over my answer at the start there, so you need to read that first :)
<Scrivener> daftykins, is 14.04 considered legacy?
<daftykins> Scrivener: i've done plenty of 14.04 installs where there's no separate /boot - i'm afraid you've got it wrong
<Scrivener> daftykins, I'm totally cool myself with taking care of the issue. I run Arch, I'm used to all kinds of things.
<dalekusa> 14.04 is an LTS release
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, my "$PATH" outputs: "bash: /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/root/bin: No such file or directory"
<Scrivener> daftykins, but all of my 14.04 installations do it, on every machine. This one on which I just got the message was a completely blank disk that never had anything else installed on it.
<daftykins> Scrivener: when i say legacy, i mean you might've upgraded through a bunch of installs which can't repartition
<Scrivener> Every installation I've done has had this happen at some point
<daftykins> Scrivener: i'm highly dubious of this claim.
<Scrivener> daftykins, say what?
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, i get that. will it look from left to right?
<bynarie> it looks in all of them
<Mikuiuiui> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/81115 sda2 is damaged?
<dalekusa> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9479136
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, like what happens if there is more than one with the same name?
<Scrivener> daftykins, I always install fresh, from the 64-bit image provided by Canonical, installed from a USB drive
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, actually i have no idea... thats a good question
<daftykins> Scrivener: that's nice, but i do too and i have a system right here with no /boot - so i can't explain yours having a different result.
<bynarie> but i would assume left to right
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, so first hit will be executed
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: check it from Windows.
<Scrivener> daftykins, that's very strange. I do not touch the default partitioning or anything during setup. I take all defaults except including encryption.
<Mikuiuiui> don't start
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, i would ASSUME, but dont know how it works for sure
<daftykins> Scrivener: oh you encrypt? heh that's where it is then.
<Scrivener> daftykins, wait, that's probably it
<Mikuiuiui> blue screen of death xD
<Scrivener>  /boot can't be encrypted
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: ##windows for you
<MyGentooIsBroken> bynarie, alright. thanks for the talk
<Scrivener> But that being so, why doesn't the software updater clean up old images? :-/ Still rather sad.
<Scrivener> Not a problem for me.
<Scrivener> I just was wondering.
<bynarie> MyGentooIsBroken, welcome!
<Scrivener> I use apt-get anyway
<daftykins> dalekusa: oh deary me. you have nomodeset in your kernel boot parameters.
<bynarie> Scrivener, i use ubuntu-tweak to cleanup junk files
<dalekusa> As Doc McStuffins might say, we have a diagnosis!
<Mikuiuiui> can i format all?
<Scrivener> bynarie, but the software updater should take care of this by default. A user shouldn't have to seek their own solution to deal with old images.
<Scrivener> A non-power-user that is
<Scrivener> One that doesn't want to touch the terminal
<daftykins> dalekusa: also it's using the VESA driver as there's no nvidia one present, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-304" then reboot
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: after you backup.
<PaRaD0xR2> EriC^^: Bashing-om?
<dalekusa> not upgraded
<Mikuiuiui> i don't want to backup
<dalekusa> all are the latest files
<bynarie> Scrivener, are you talking about kernels?
<Mikuiuiui> i don't have important files
<Mikuiuiui> i can delete all
<Scrivener> bynarie, yeah
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: ok i'd advise you first thoroughly erase that disk to make sure it's still safe to use. this will take hours though, are you ready?
<bynarie> Scrivener, most people might not want to get rid of an old kernel... its usually recommended to keep a couple for backup.. i know i do
<daftykins> Scrivener: yeah i think i read something about encrypted setups creating a really tiny /boot by default - there was some bug report. i have to laugh at encryption though because there are too many that come in here having broken it :D
<Mikuiuiui> i'm ready to gooo
<Scrivener> bynarie, but it gets full after a few kernel upgrades, as it happens :P
<Scrivener> daftykins, broken their encryption? O.o
<Mikuiuiui> from gpart
<Mikuiuiui> ?
<daftykins> Scrivener: their installs.
<Scrivener> Oh.
<bynarie> well not sure then... there should be a setting for how many you want to keep.. thatd be nice
<Scrivener> How... how do you break an ubuntu install? x]
<Mikuiuiui> from gparted i delete all the partition
<Scrivener> It's probably the easiest one.
<Mikuiuiui> ok?
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: ok can you run in a terminal "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M" (this will erase _everything_ on that disk!
<Scrivener> Check the box, run along
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: err actually wait
<Mikuiuiui> ok
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: if you want to fix Windows you'll need a disc to reinstall it from
<Mikuiuiui> i've
<Mikuiuiui> but when i try to install
<dalekusa> daftykins: it did nothing
<Mikuiuiui> it appear the blue screen
<Mikuiuiui> xD
<daftykins> dalekusa: as in, not even install the package? help me out here...
<Bashing-om> PaRaD0xR2: I am mistified " vboxdrv: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel " Is this a Virtual Machine ? // And the desk top is not starting " init: lightdm main process (1163) terminated with status 1 " Where I think 'status 1' is an error condition.
<Mikuiuiui> i think that it depending from this sector damaged
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: you should probably memtest
<Mikuiuiui> ido
<dalekusa> It said all the files in the package were already installed and updated
<Mikuiuiui> 1 pass
<Mikuiuiui> i think it's the hdd
<Mikuiuiui> the problem
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: hmm 1 pass isn't really enough but ok, maybe setup is trying to read the hard disk yeah. ok, well if you're sure you don't want the recovery partition on the laptop, you can run my above command to completely wipe the hard disk
<bynarie> Mikuiuiui, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | less
<daftykins> bynarie: we've been there already actually thanks. 1 pending sector.
<bynarie> oh ok
<daftykins> i'm suggesting a full zero fill to remap any troublesome sectors before a reinstall
<PaRaD0xR2> Bashing-om: yes, I have virtualbox installed
<bynarie> daftykins, if you did that, wouldnt you have to run it from a live CD because the partition is already mounted, or are we talking about a non-mounted partition?
<dalekusa> daftykins: what should I do now?
<Mikuiuiui> i try with the recovery partition ok'
<Mikuiuiui> ?
<daftykins> dalekusa: boot without nomodeset
<daftykins> Mikuiuiui: sure
<dalekusa> how do I do that
<Mikuiuiui> how to do lol
<PaRaD0xR2> hrm not even getting tty now :(
<Mikuiuiui> when it start there is press f* to recovery
<Mikuiuiui> try this?
<bynarie> daftykins, if you did that, wouldnt you have to run it from a live CD because the partition is already mounted, or are we talking about a non-mounted partition?
<bynarie> woops sorry... wrong thing
<daftykins> bynarie: user was in a live session, lol.
<Bashing-om> PaRaD0xR2: Sorry, but I know nothing about how a VM operates . EriC^^ ??
<bynarie> dalekusa, when the boot menu pops up hit 'e', and find nomodeset by 'quiet splash', just remove 'nomodeset'
<daftykins> bynarie: i must say it's fun confirming my every decision
<bynarie> daftykins, yea lol
<PaRaD0xR2> EriC^^ must be busy
<dalekusa> when is the boot menu?
<PaRaD0xR2> haven't seen him say anything in a while
<daftykins> bynarie: alright you saved me typing that, i shall let you off!
<daftykins> dalekusa: at... boot...
<bynarie> ha!
<daftykins> dalekusa: although you won't see it by default, hold left shift at boot time.
<marek_> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu from freebsd. I have a laptop with no cddrive and cant boot from usb
<dalekusa> I just saw it go to the GRUB
<jan__> can anybody help me with the installing from Lazarus1.2.6 in Ubuntu ?
<bynarie> jan__,
<dalekusa> and I didn't see any sort of menu
<dalekusa> for that
<bynarie> jan__, you need to download the packages from the website... dont install from apt or software-center
<daftykins> dalekusa: you hold left shift just before the system is about to read from the hard disk to boot.
<bynarie> jan__, are u getting errors about missing files or something?
<jan__> i have installed like this, but he can not found the compiler pad ..
<dalekusa> ok I am in the setparams section
<dalekusa> what should I do now?
<jan__> bynarie : you can switch to channel Lazarus ?
<daftykins> dalekusa: follow the earlier instructions.
<daftykins> dalekusa: you know how to scroll, yeah?
<dalekusa> yes
<daftykins> winner
<lokote_jones> Is there a specific IRC channel for help in finding hardware specifically for Ubuntu installation? I am looking for an intel 5200 mitx motherboard/processor combo but having a heck of time finding what I want.
<dalekusa> removed nomodeset and hit f10
<dalekusa> nothing's changed
<noah> My touchpad isn't working
<dalekusa> daftykins: did what you said, and nothing changed
<daftykins> dalekusa: yeah that's a shame
<daftykins> dalekusa: TTY still accessible?
<noah> anyone here?
<dalekusa> yes indeed
<Ryvius> Help, I'm having video tearing with SMplayer. Can't find any Vsync options in Compiz. Running an AMD card. What can I do?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: hey man you still there?
<daftykins> dalekusa: login and run "sudo service lightdm restart"
<dalekusa> what exactly is that command?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: sorry im back
<daftykins> dalekusa: restart the GUI.
<PaRaD0xR2> wb
<EriC^^> thx
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: any progress?
<PaRaD0xR2> its getting worse ;)
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> let
<EriC^^> 's see if we can make it even worse then :P
<PaRaD0xR2> suppose a full reinstall would be best huh
<dalekusa> still nothing
<PaRaD0xR2> or you have other ideas before that?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: nah
<daftykins> dalekusa: another "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: did you try to boot into another kernel?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: PaRaD0xR2 I bailed out on this one, I know nothjing of VMs, and we have a kernel panic, and lightdm not startign .
<PaRaD0xR2> ok, I had booted into xp to check email
<PaRaD0xR2> I'll have to reboot, what ya want me to try?
<PaRaD0xR2> at grub
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i see, PaRaD0xR2 this ubuntu is running in a virtualbox?
<daftykins> your use of XP makes me such a sad panda
<PaRaD0xR2> no
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: or you have virtualbox installed?
<jan__> can somebody help my with the install from Lazarus on Ubuntu ?
<PaRaD0xR2> xp and 12.04 dual boot
<PaRaD0xR2> yeah
<OerHeks> dalekusa, you need the 173 driver for that old GeForce 6150SE, but it is removed from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ubuntu/x-updates
<dalekusa> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/9479258
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, try a different kernel other than 43
<PaRaD0xR2> I run xp in a virtualbox in 12.04 ;)
<noah> jan__: what do you mean?
<PaRaD0xR2> while also having a full xp install side by side on the drive
<EriC^^> maybe -40 or the pae one i dont know
<jan__> you can swtich to the channel Lazarus ?  ( noah )
<dalekusa> OerHeks: What are you trying to say?
<OerHeks> PaRaD0xR2, xp AND ubuntu? on a SATA hdd ?
<noah> jan__: don't know what that means. sorry.
<daftykins> OerHeks / EriC^^ is purge --reinstall a valid thing? 0o
<OerHeks> dalekusa, there is no driver available for that old card, use the standard nouveau driver.
<bubbasaures> jan__, Never used it but, http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/Lazarus_release_version_for_Ubuntu
<EriC^^> daftykins: first time i've seen it
<jan__> it is difficult
<daftykins> OerHeks: oh is it really that bad? hmm my bad then, didn't think 304 would've ditched 6000s D:
<dalekusa> just one problem: I used it, and I can't get the full resolution (1600x900) of my monitor
<noah> bubbasaures: can you help me with a touchpad issue?
<daftykins> dalekusa: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> EriC^^: thanks :)
<Jake_> Is it a problem to ask noobish quiestions?
<EriC^^> daftykins: :)
<PaRaD0xR2> OerHeks: yes
<daftykins> Jake_: not given how many we get!
<daftykins> Jake_: as long as it's in detail on one line
<daftykins> (and about ubuntu)
<noah> EriC^^: can you help me with a touchpad problem?
<bubbasaures> noah, We help if we know, asking others randomly for help is not supported here
<PaRaD0xR2> k, trying 39
<noah> bubbasaures: sorry
<Jake_> Well, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a flash drive
<noah> I have a touchpad problem
<dalekusa> daftykins: done
<Jake_> And I can't seem to figure out how to install directly on the flashdrive
<OerHeks> PaRaD0xR2, make sure your in your bios, that the controller is set to AHCI, not IDE compatable, then ubuntu will boot. but then xp won't boot anymore, but that is oke, XP is dead anyway
<daftykins> Jake_: as in truly keep the entire thing on there, or just put it on there to install from?
<daftykins> dalekusa: reboot
<bubbasaures> Jake_, use a usb loader or dd it
<PaRaD0xR2> boots...see Ubuntu center of screen...
<daftykins> dalekusa: be sure to remove nomodeset at boot time again
<PaRaD0xR2> then, monitor going to sleep
<PaRaD0xR2> poof
<jan__> <bubbasaures : I've tried, but is not working
<bubbasaures> jan__, Than detail the problem.
<rberg_> noah: I would start by verifying the touch pad is not disabled by a hotkey
<Jake_> I downloaded it already, but now I need to install the the drive but I can only select my HDD and SSD
<jan__> you can swith to the channel lazarus ?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: no tty?
<noah> rberg_: did that.
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try the pae one
<dalekusa> pressed ctrl-x this time
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: wait pres ctrl+alt+f1
<dalekusa> boot screen
<daftykins> Jake_: i'm concerned you might've run WUBI... if so kill that thing with fire
<dalekusa> and boom
<daftykins> Jake_: if you want to install ubuntu alongside, say, Windows... (is that what you're using right now?)
<noah> rberg_: how it happened was I was tring to refresh a page with CTRL-F5 and accidentally hit CTRL-(F1-F4 I don't know which one)
<dalekusa> well
<dalekusa> I see my background, but no UI
<jan__> hello bubbasaures ?
<Jake_> Yes I'm on windows, but I don't want to install ubuntu on anything other than my flash drive only
<PaRaD0xR2> nope, no tty
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, give the pae one a shot
<dalekusa> better, but not finished
<daftykins> dalekusa: same "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" :)
<PaRaD0xR2> yeah, ctl alt 1 is a no go, monitor shut off
<noah> rberg_: the computer froze so I held pressed the power button and used the arrow keys to select "Restart" and pressed enter
<rberg_> noah: did you switch back to X on F7 ?
<dalekusa> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9479343
<MasterPiece> ~bug
<noah> rberg_: what do you mean? Anyway kubuntu says "no touchpad found"
<PaRaD0xR2> k, didn't wait for it to finish, just kept trying to get a tty
<PaRaD0xR2> got one
<MasterPiece> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<PaRaD0xR2> at tty now
<Jake_> Yes I'm on windows, but I don't want to install ubuntu on anything other than my flash drive only
<daftykins> dalekusa: this is standard ubuntu with unity yeah?
<dalekusa> yes
<MasterPiece> where is the ubutto ?!
<dalekusa> utopic
<PaRaD0xR2> was afraid it'd shut off again
<bubbasaures> jan__, All I can do is show you the link, I have never used installed it.
<PaRaD0xR2> this is a pae
<dfdf> BLUETOOTH dongle for ubuntu, TIPS?
<PaRaD0xR2> the
<daftykins> Jake_: download universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com - enable persistence if you want it to keep changes.
<MasterPiece> ok, Thanks ubuttu
<daftykins> dalekusa: ok, logout and try the guest session, see if it all comes up normally
<PaRaD0xR2> EriC^^: I'm back
<Jake_> I did that, but now I need it installed dafty
<dalekusa> how do I get to guest
<Jake_> Im only "trying" ubuntu
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: wb
<PaRaD0xR2> ty
<PaRaD0xR2> at tty1
<daftykins> Jake_: with persistence is not the same as trying, are you sure you did that part too?
<Jake_> Yes this is part of an assignment I have to install it and make it persistent
<jan__> <bubbasaures : ok, thanks
<pmpope> Need help recovering a 14.04 OS that swallowed my video without permission
<Jake_> On my desktop in ubuntu on the flashdrive it says install ubuntu
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: pastebin dpkg -l | grep xorg-server
<Jake_> I try to select my flashdrive but its not listed
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: sorry, dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg
<daftykins> Jake_: when you created this flash drive, did you do so *with persistence* ? :) allocating an area of space on it to save changes?
<daftykins> Jake_: you can't overwrite something you're booted from :)
<PaRaD0xR2> no output
<dalekusa> daftykins: how do I log out?
<PaRaD0xR2> er
<PaRaD0xR2> oops
<PaRaD0xR2> nvm
<PaRaD0xR2> a bunch of stuff :)
<daftykins> dalekusa: try ctrl+alt+del
<Jake_> Agh I did allocate space but.. I'm not sure what I was doing wrong I guess?
<PaRaD0xR2> now what?
<dalekusa> then
<Jake_> Do you know of any detailed guides to help me out?
<dalekusa> oh, and the resolution is horrible now
<PaRaD0xR2> EriC^^: what am I looking for?
<dalekusa> daftykins what is going on?
<daftykins> Jake_: 1) i already told you what to use on Windows to create a flash drive with persistence 2) you can't fix your drive right now from booted from the drive
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: something like xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<PaRaD0xR2> yeah, I see that?
<daftykins> dalekusa: sadly my crystal ball is unavailable today, has the full desktop appeared in the guest account?
<Jake_> Alright thanks for at least clearing some things up.
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<dalekusa> I went to tty
<dalekusa> My computer is set to go to my main account automatically
<PaRaD0xR2> xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-trusty
<PaRaD0xR2> use that?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok
<EriC^^> yeah
<PaRaD0xR2> k
<PaRaD0xR2> one sec
<noah> whois
<noah> did not mean to do that
<PaRaD0xR2> unable to locate package
<PaRaD0xR2> er
<PaRaD0xR2> wait
<darkelfjuggalo> i need to install a tar.xz package.... remind me how, please
<PaRaD0xR2> typo ;)
<PaRaD0xR2> I typed viceo
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-all
<PaRaD0xR2> k, fixed my typo
<PaRaD0xR2> still do that now?
<zackiv31> is there a way to auto unlock my ssh-key(s) on login on xubuntu 14.04 ?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: yeah
<PaRaD0xR2> did the --reinstall nit
<PaRaD0xR2> bit
<mjayk> darkelfjuggalo: first thing to do is extract and see whats inside
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: it's ok that 's fine
<dalekusa> daftykins: let's go back to the top here: I have my main account set to automatically log in at boot. How do I get to guest?
<EriC^^> dalekusa: modify lightdm 's user.conf
<daftykins> dalekusa: oh my word. you could've said that :/
<awknull> kernel update again?
<dalekusa> I tried a few minutes ago
<EriC^^> sorry, lightdm.conf
<daftykins> dalekusa: yeah not at the beginning though :( ok - follow EriC^^ please
<darkelfjuggalo> direct extract? everytime i try to extract out of command line nothing works
<EriC^^> dalekusa: type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and remove your username from autologin=
<PaRaD0xR2> wait, after the reinstall line...
<awknull> Why going from 3.13.0-41 to 3.13.0-43 in 1 day?
<PaRaD0xR2> still do  dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-all
<PaRaD0xR2> ?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: yeah
<mjayk> why do packages get held back
<dalekusa> I see four lines
<PaRaD0xR2> k?
<PaRaD0xR2> what was that supposed to do?
<EriC^^> mjayk: cause you need to install /remove other packages to satisfy dependencies
<mjayk> EriC^^: how do i resolve the deps ?
<EriC^^> mjayk: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dalekusa> replace everything in autologin-user after equals with "false", EriC^^ ?
<PaRaD0xR2> xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-trusty 1:7.7+1ubuntu8~precise1 X.Org X server
<mjayk> EriC^^: will that actually dist upgrade me ?
<EriC^^> dalekusa: what do you mean by everything?
<dalekusa> the username
<EriC^^> daedeloth: just remove your username and keep it autologin=
<EriC^^> dont type false
<PaRaD0xR2> thank you so much for trying here EriC^^: hopefully we'll get it
<PaRaD0xR2> now what?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try sudo service lightdm restart
<dalekusa> ok
<dalekusa> how do I get out?
<EriC^^> ctrl+o to save ctrl+x to exit
<PaRaD0xR2> could not write bytes: broken pipe
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try sudo service lightdm start
<PaRaD0xR2> I had been seeing that for a long time, never seemed to cause an issue
<dalekusa> ok
<dalekusa> reboot?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | pastebinit
<EriC^^> dalekusa: sudo service lightdm restart
<dalekusa> too late
<PaRaD0xR2> sending an empty document
<PaRaD0xR2> permission denied : exiting
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: that's odd
<EriC^^> you have no xorg or lightdm logs
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ah, add sudo to cat
<EriC^^> sudo cat ...
<dalekusa> got to login screen
<dalekusa> logging in as guest
<dalekusa> and it worked
<PaRaD0xR2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9479573
<daftykins> dalekusa: alright so switch to TTY again, login, type "sudo mv ~/.config ~/.configold" and then reboot, your account should work now (albeit be reset)
<dalekusa> wait
<dalekusa> I don't see my mouse pointer now
<daftykins> mouse turned off? ;)
<dalekusa> no
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try cat /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log | pastebinit
<dalekusa> I think my computer just froze
<dalekusa> clock still reads 1:39PM
<dalekusa> now 1:41
<PaRaD0xR2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9479593
<dalekusa> ok
<dalekusa> just went to command line
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type ls -ld /etc/X11
<dalekusa> and blank screen
<PaRaD0xR2> yeah?
<PaRaD0xR2> 1 line
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: the dir is there?
<EriC^^> drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 Dec  2 00:34 X11
<EriC^^> like that?
<dalekusa> I tried to install two different bitcoin wallets today
<PaRaD0xR2> drwxr-xr-(and more) 10 root root 4096 dec 11 11:45 /etc/x11 (in blue)
<dalekusa> one (seemingly) failed, the other works
<joel___> Does anyone have experience with macchanger?
<paradisebunny> hey, what's a good & simple program to encrypt a folder now that truecrypt is gone
<sand3r> hi what desktop does lubuntu use?
<daftykins> dalekusa: and ctrl+alt+F2?
<DJones> sand3r: As far as I'm aware, lxde
<dalekusa> nothing
<sand3r> paradisebunny: truecrypt gone huh?? you sure?:S
<sand3r> DJones: thanks
<daftykins> dalekusa: now, this whole time you've been using about 6+ messages where you could've been patient and typed a sentence. can you work on that please?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg
<dalekusa> yes
<PaRaD0xR2> I can go to /etc then cd /X11 yes
<EriC^^> !find X
<ubottu> Found: alsa-utils, apt-xapian-index, auctex, binutils-aarch64-linux-gnu, binutils-arm-linux-gnueabihf, binutils-powerpc-linux-gnu, binutils-powerpc64le-linux-gnu, bsd-mailx, busybox-initramfs, busybox-static (and 6395 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=X&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<dalekusa> sorry
<DJones> !lubuntu | sand3r
<ubottu> sand3r: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<EriC^^> !find ^X
<sand3r> ubottu: yep thanks
<PaRaD0xR2> done
<sand3r> :)
<daftykins> dalekusa: alright, i'm out of ideas
<EriC^^> !find x11
<ubottu> Found: dbus-x11, freerdp-x11, groff, gsfonts-x11, libegl1-mesa, libqt5x11extras5, libqt5x11extras5-dev, libx11-6, libx11-6-dbg, libx11-data (and 92 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=x11&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<dalekusa> I still have my Trusty DVD
<dalekusa> but I have several files on there
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type ls -ld /etc/X11/X
<dalekusa> the computer
<EriC^^> !find Xorg
<ubottu> Found: libxorg-gtest-data, libxorg-gtest-dev, libxorg-gtest-doc, xorg, xorg-dev, xorg-docs, xorg-docs-core, xorg-sgml-doctools, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core (and 66 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Xorg&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<PaRaD0xR2> no such file
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: type ls -ld /usr/bin/Xorg
<MasterPiece> Seveas, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-desktop-schemas/+bug/1401646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1401646 in gsettings-desktop-schemas (Ubuntu) "Shortcuts bug ( When press the "Ctrl + Alt", window Minimized )" [Undecided,New]
<chris_____> Afternoon, I am having a problem and need some assistance. I am running Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS with the default boot-up as the command line mode. When I open the GUI, however, I am unable to modify the networks (add or delete known network connections). it gives me "(32) insufficient privileges".. Any help?
<PaRaD0xR2> k, that worked
<daftykins> chris_____: how are you starting X?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: then try ls -ld /etc/X11/X
<PaRaD0xR2> k, working
<PaRaD0xR2> 1 sec
<chris_____> by using the command startx
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: X is just a symlink to /usr/bin/Xorg i wonder why it's missing though
<PaRaD0xR2> waiting on it
<daftykins> chris_____: that's where you're going wrong. "sudo service lightdm start".
<PaRaD0xR2> k, done
<PaRaD0xR2> the last ls line returns 1 line now
<dalekusa> daftykins: What should I do now?
<PaRaD0xR2> next? :)
<PaRaD0xR2> that has to be good news
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: ok, great
<EriC^^> yeah
<PaRaD0xR2> now?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xR2: try sudo service lightdm restart
<noah> joel___: no but I don't think you need it.
<daftykins> dalekusa: i'm out of ideas.
<PaRaD0xR2> o_O
<dalekusa> Well, what now?
<PaRaD0xR2> yay!
<PaRaD0xR2> I think
<daftykins> dalekusa: address the channel with how things are now
<dalekusa> OK
<PaRaD0xxR> I owe you EriC^^ :)
<PaRaD0xxR> woohoo
<PaRaD0xxR> hrm
<PaRaD0xxR> system problem detected pops up still tho
<PaRaD0xxR> but I'm back ;)
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: that's great :0
<PaRaD0xxR> you're the best! :)
<EriC^^> * :)
<PaRaD0xxR> my virtualbox disappeared tho
<PaRaD0xxR> hrm
<Osenpai_> anyone installed openstack using canonical repo?
<PaRaD0xxR> but, progress ;)
<PaRaD0xxR> you around here often EriC^^?
<EriC^^> yeah
<nighthacks> Hi, what's the name of Ubuntu default Graphical app for archiving(compression) i want to install it on OS X ?
<PaRaD0xxR> cool
<PaRaD0xxR> 3.2 GB free on / now
<PaRaD0xxR> was down to 150 Mg this morning hehe
<bynarie> PaRaD0xxR, you can clear the system problem dialogs with "sudo rm /var/crash/*"
<dalekusa> My computer can now work just fine, but since I installed two different bitcoin wallets (one failed attempt at installing Electrum and a successful attempt with MultiBit) and now it is freezing up not too long after startup.
<PaRaD0xxR> should I check to see what the problem was/is?
<PaRaD0xxR> or just ignore it?
<PaRaD0xxR> and call it a day? :)
<dalekusa> EDIT: It can now *display* just fine
<bynarie> thats up that you.. i personally say the hell with it and clear em.. PaRaD0xxR
<daftykins> !pm | chris_____
<ubottu> chris_____: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<PaRaD0xxR> so....after all that...what had I done that messed it all up?
<daftykins> chris_____: surprisingly enough, if you take my command and run "stop" instead of start that'll return you to CLI only :)
<PaRaD0xxR> from what you had me do
<joel___> noah: I'd like to randomize my mac
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: grub and the x server were removed
<bynarie> nighthacks, file-roller is one of them
<daftykins> joel___: up to no good with wifi eh? :P
<PaRaD0xxR> so there shouldn't be any side effects from that?
<noah> joel___: yeah, I don't think you need a seperate utility for it. What flavor of Ubuntu are you on?
<PaRaD0xxR> not sure what happened to my VirtualBox icon
<PaRaD0xxR> hrm
<joel___> 14.04
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: no, i dont think so
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: type apt-cache policy virtualbox
<dalekusa> daftykins: any mind joggers there?
<joel___> I followed the instructions on help.ubuntu.com and the mac hasn't changed
<PaRaD0xxR> hmmm...found it in dash
<joel___> noah:I followed the instructions on help.ubuntu.com and the mac hasn't changed
<PaRaD0xxR> but wouldn't load my VM, complained about 3D accelleration not working
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: ok, cool
<joel___> noah:14.04
<chris_____> Thanks a lot! is it possible to rename the command to something simpler (i.e. startop / stopop)?
<PaRaD0xxR> so disabled it, works now...I think
<noah> joel___: Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Lubuntu
<bynarie> chris_____, aliases
<PaRaD0xxR> thank you so much EriC^^
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: no problem
<joel___> noah: sorry, Ubuntu
<PaRaD0xxR> just in time too, almost time to go pick up my kid from school
<PaRaD0xxR> whew
<EriC^^> hehe
<PaRaD0xxR> saved my birthday ;)
<noah> Hmmm... don't know
<PaRaD0xxR> was having a horrible one til now
<noah> joel___: Hmmm... don't know. sorry
<daftykins> dalekusa: sorry i gave up for real, i need to eat now.
<k0nichiwa> anyone use tinyproxy ?
<dalekusa> hhmmm
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: :)
<k0nichiwa> hm i think it coudl be cuz i dont have the ssl ports enabled
<dalekusa> any other ways to get help?
<bynarie> chris_____, make a .bash_aliases file in home dir..use the format of  alias newcommand='oldcommand'.. for example... alias aptinstall='sudo apt-get install'
<joel___> noah: there is a page titled "AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses
<chris_____> tyahis
<chris_____> thanks!
<noah> joel___: what part is not working
<bynarie> chris_____, did u get it figured out?
<PaRaD0xxR> afraid to reboot
<chris_____> I sure did!
<PaRaD0xxR> hehe
<chris_____> that's all my questions, so thanks for the help! Have a great afternoon!
<bynarie> k good
<PaRaD0xxR> should be ok tho right?
<dalekusa> I'll be back later
<PaRaD0xxR> EriC^^
<PaRaD0xxR> what option do I choose at grub now?
<PaRaD0xxR> should it matter?
<joel___> noah: I don' t know, but when I type ifconfig, the mac is the same
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: happy birthday man
<PaRaD0xxR> thanks to you ;)
<PaRaD0xxR> should I pick the pae again?
<PaRaD0xxR> or whatever the top line is, or should it matter
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: i think the 43 you were using
<PaRaD0xxR> next time I need to reboot
<EriC^^> daftykins: would know better.. daftykins ?
<joel___> noah: maybe it's changing the ethernet mac and not the wifi adapter
<EriC^^> daftykins: should he use the 3.13.0-43 kernel or the older -pae kernel?
<paradisebunny> hey, is there some cross platform encryption software that i can use to encrypt a folder? (eg put it on a usb stick, and open it on e.g. a mac?) is truecrypt still viable?
<slyrus> argh... once again I can log in with xfce, but ubuntu/unity freezes on login.
<daftykins> EriC^^: mmm depends if the full trusty HWE is present, i believe there's a status command, one sec
<slyrus> where should I check for logs for info on why unity is failing to launch properly?
<noah> joel___: did you do every command?
<daftykins> EriC^^: PaRaD0xxR - "hwe-support-status --verbose"
<EriC^^> daftykins: ok thanks :)
<joel___> noah: No, just followed the instructions on that web page I mentioned
<PaRaD0xxR> until 2017
<PaRaD0xxR> it says
<noah> joel___: did you run every command on the page?
<PaRaD0xxR> your HWE is supported until April 2017
<joel___> noah: yep. created the script and made it executable. I was thinking maybe it doesn't work in Ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> daftykins: what do you think?
<noah> joel___: sorry I can't help you
<daftykins> EriC^^: PaRaD0xxR hrmm i've been channel hopping a bit so not quite following along, how far have you got?
<joel___> noah: thanks for trying
<EriC^^> daftykins: it logged in, but we need to know if it's better to use the pae kernel or the -43 kernel as both are there in grub
<daftykins> EriC^^: ah are they both 3.13 ?
<EriC^^> nope the -pae was way older
<EriC^^> 3.2 or something
<daftykins> EriC^^: ah ok, the 3.2 of the base 12.04 install then yeah. i'd go with the 3.13 as the trusty HWE is on - maybe confirm the relevant packages are on since there was X trouble - some info here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support
<EriC^^> daftykins: ok thanks :)
<daftykins> as the HWE is kernel + xorg etc
<daftykins> anytime sir :)
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: ?
<sgen_> My sound doesnt work after updating to 14.04.1 how can I fix this?
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> i have uefi, and i'm trying to install ubuntu. and it's not working
<elichai2> (i use 3 partitions, 1. `/`. 2. `swap`. 3. `/boot/efi`. and when the install is done i reboot and the bios dosen't recognize Ubuntu)
<fwaokda> is ubuntu server essentially ubuntu desktop without the gui and comes with some server type configurations / packages already installed?
<elichai2> *just for the record, I had ubuntu on my HDD but i removed the boot and i'm trying now to install on my new SSD
<guest-5Jmi1L> quelqu'un parle francais?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: you there?
<daftykins> elichai2: /boot/efi you mounted as the existing EFI boot partition yes? not a new one.
<EriC^^> !fr | guest-5Jmi1L
<ubottu> guest-5Jmi1L: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<elichai2> daftykins: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> elichai2: hey dude
<EriC^^> :D
<elichai2> EriC^^: hey :)
<daftykins> elichai2: was there one already or is this a clean install?
<elichai2> (BTW, the installer fail to identify wifi connection)
<elichai2> daftykins: clean install
<slyrus> any chance of getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1285444 reopened? seems like my same problem (or symptoms at least)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285444 in Ubuntu "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Undecided,Expired]
<ablest1980> hi
<elichai2> (i do have another ubuntu on the second drive, but no /boot/efi partition)
<daftykins> elichai2: desktop? did you move the SSD to be disk #1 and adjust boot order in BIOS?
<daftykins> elichai2: i'd also install with the other disk disconnected so it doesn't 'know about it'
<elichai2> daftykins: desktop, and no, the SSD is disk #2 (sdb)
<PaRaD0xxR> sorry
<PaRaD0xxR> had to pick up my kid
<elichai2> daftykins: amm, it's a bit of a problem because it's a laptop :)
<PaRaD0xxR> sorry EriC^^
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: np
<daftykins> elichai2: err is one disk in an optical caddy or something?
<ternarybit> having a hard time getting firefox/chrome to use USB audio. followed most first-page google results, no dice. set alsa-base.conf to favor USB audio devices, and aplay plays sound thru USB. but no matter what I try I can't get firefox or chrome to use USB audio, thoughts?
<elichai2> daftykins: (after the install i'll want to move the files from my HDD)
<EriC^^> elichai2: are you talking about what we did earlier?
<ternarybit> Ubuntu 14.04 if that helps
<elichai2> daftykins: optical?
<elichai2> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> elichai2: same ssd?
<elichai2> EriC^^: i gave up about copying manually
<elichai2> yes
<EriC^^> oh ok
<daftykins> ah i'll let you guys resume if it's an ongoing one :)
<PaRaD0xxR> so go with the 43 then?
<PaRaD0xxR> which I think is the default?
<elichai2> daftykins: i'm now trying to let the installer make the partitions for me, let's see how it'll go
<elichai2> daftykins: it's not an ongoing one :)
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah :)
<daftykins> elichai2: i'd pull the other disk, you want the SSD to think it's the only really
<elichai2> i just asked about something related earlier
<PaRaD0xxR> afraid to try rebooting anymore today and mess up my day birthday again
<daftykins> ah ok
<PaRaD0xxR> but you think the 43?
<daftykins> i've got to go cook now though elichai2 so see how you get on
<elichai2> daftykins: last try, and then i'll open my laptop and pull the other one :)
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: yeah use the 43
<PaRaD0xxR> ok, that shold be the default choice anyways no?
<PaRaD0xxR> at the top, when ya boot up
<PaRaD0xxR> if ya don't change it
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: yeah
<PaRaD0xxR> k
<EriC^^> you can type uname -a when you boot to check which kernel it is using
<PaRaD0xxR> thanks again EriC^^ and daftykins and Bashing-om...et al
<PaRaD0xxR> umm
<PaRaD0xxR> it's using the pae ;)
<PaRaD0xxR> well, now, anyways
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: right now yes
<EriC^^> yeah :)
<PaRaD0xxR> o, but the 43 should work too?
<PaRaD0xxR> now that X is back
<PaRaD0xxR> why didn't it work before? didn't I try that first?
<EriC^^> PaRaD0xxR: 43 worked 40 didn't
<EriC^^> odd..
<elichai2> rebooting now :)
<lattera> how do make wpa_applicant+dhclient start up at boot?
<lattera> how do I.... rather
<haidora> how to make my virtual machine sees my usb stick??
<haidora> please any solution??
<DJones> haidora: I don't know the answer, but you might want to think about giving details, which VM are you useing, which version of ubuntu is it running under etc
<squinty> haidora: if you are using virtualbox, might want to try asking in the #vbox channel.  also see the details for Extension pack which needs to be installed for usb support.  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<haidora> ok thanks
<EriC^^> haidora: you could make the usb a raw disk image and add it as a hdd in virtualbox
<EriC^^> never tried it but i think it should work
<EriC^^> haidora: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<EriC^^> haidora: by make the usb a raw disk image, i dont mean the usb will be modified, it's just a file that represents the usb
<haidora> ok thanks very much dude
<EriC^^> np
<test123_> ..
<ablest1980> hi
<Kamuela> How can I disable the automounting of a drive on startup?
<EriC^^> Kamuela: if it's in the fstab add noauto
<Kamuela> EriC^^: how to check whether or not it's in the fstab?
<EriC^^> cat /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> Kamuela: do you see its mountpoint there?
<OerHeks> all internal drives should be listed
<Kamuela> EriC^^: i do. is this simply a plaintext file?
<ctffreak> i've been looking at problems in the bandit section, http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/ look at this, here levels 13 to 27 seem to based on networking. though i have a basic knowledge on SSHing and stuffs (say), i dont have a clear idea on where to study from.. someone please do look at the link and help me out..
<EriC^^> Kamuela: yeah, add noauto to the options, like defaults,noauto
<Kamuela> EriC^^: the option "locale" does what to the disk?
<baegle> How would I go about getting the default /etc/bluetooth/main.conf back? It appears I have modified it but I don'
<baegle> I don't remember doing it. Can I use dpkg-reconfigure bluez or will that not work?
<Kamuela> I'm going to see if this worked. I'll be right back.
<Fairman> I want to get an FTP Server (hardware) running ubuntu. what are the recommended technical specs for this server?
<daftykins> Fairman: 500MHz, 256MB RAM, 10GB disk
<Kamuela> EriC^^: worked flawlessly. thank you so much
<stukdev> Hi guys, today a notebook with ubuntu with encrypt fs don't run! i get a busybox shell O_o what can i do to understand the problem?
<bekks> stukdev: Tell us the error you get then.
<bynarie> hey daftykins, how can i have my computer lock when the monitor turns off after x amount of time of inactivity?
<stukdev> bekks: no desktop only busybox
<bekks> stukdev: Tell us the error you get then.
<daftykins> bynarie: sorry i don't use desktop at all
<bynarie> oh ok
<bynarie> n/p
<stukdev> bekks: dmesg|grep error says end_request: I/O error, dev sda,error sector 307175844, EXT4-fs (dm-1): error loading journal
<bekks> stukdev: So you should ru a live cd and check your filesystems using fsck -f
<stukdev> bekks: can i use recovery mode for do this?
<bekks> stukdev: No.
<Guest76643> bekks: isn't the filesystem in ro during recovery?
<bekks> Guest76643: Even if it is in ro, the journal cannot be loaded, which has to be fixed.
<stukdev> bekks: ok i'm starting the live
<afflicto> I'm trying to create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications but it's not updating, here's the .desktop file: http://laravel.io/bin/okx22
<dte> hi
 * afflicto for some random reason it now suddenly works =S
<Guest76643> afflicto: is it set to +x ?
<afflicto> Guest76643: yeah
<Guest76643> afflicto: oh ok, nevermind then :)
<afflicto> Guest76643: hehe. I have no idea what happened, it suddenly decided to work. except for the icon though.
<Hacking_Is_Not_A> ANyone know where I can card UBUNTU RDP ?
<stukdev> bekks: ok i have the live on
<stukdev> bekks: how can i use the command fsck -f on that disk? ps: its encrypted
<stukdev> bekks: i see the disck with a locked in desktop
<bekks> stukdev: Manually decrypt it, then run fsck -f on the decrypted fs.
<stukdev> bekks: ok decript is easy, now how can i understand what /dev is the fs decripted?
<bekks> stukdev: I dont know which device you decrypted - I am not using encryption.
<Guest76643> stukdev: from the size in lsblk
<stukdev> ok running fsck -f /dev/sd5 says fsck.crypto_LUKS not found
<stukdev> sda5*
<Guest76643> stukdev: is there a /dev/mapper or something in lsblk?
<stukdev> Guest76643: /dev/mapper? no
<stukdev> Guest76643:  there are /dev/sda/sda5/luks-8888morenumber /dev/sda/sda5/ubuntu--vg-root and /dev/sda/sd5/ubuntu-vg-swap_1
<Guest76643> stukdev: try /dev/sda/sda5/ubuntu--vg-root
<elichai2> hey
<Guest76643> see if it works
<elichai2> I have Samsung 830 EVO SSD, and Guest76643 and UEFI, and i'm trying to install ubuntu and my laptop dosen't recognize it
<elichai2> any idea?
<stukdev> Guest76643: not a directory while trying to open /dev/sda/sda5/ubuntu--vg-root
<Guest76643> elichai2: was it a gpt that's now msdos?
<elichai2> Guest76643: brand new SSD
<Guest76643> stukdev: try to mount it
<elichai2> and it's GPT
<elichai2> i'm now trying to install ubuntu on legacy mode
<stukdev> Guest76643: if i click Open on hd on desktop nothing change...dmesg says error loading jurnal
<Guest76643> elichai2: type gdisk -l /dev/sdX
<elichai2> Guest76643: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8  Partition table scan:   MBR: protective   BSD: not present   APM: not present   GPT: present  Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT. Disk /dev/sda: 234441648 sectors, 111.8 GiB Logical sector size: 512 bytes Disk identifier (GUID): CCBB48BE-1C1B-4B54-BB8F-07A5E6FCFF01 Partition table holds up to 128 entries First usable sector is 34, last usa
<elichai2> ops
<elichai2> Guest76643: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9480851/
<Guest76643> stukdev: oh ok, sorry
<elichai2> (the name column is empty, the `a` was accidently)
<Guest76643> stukdev: so when you typed fsck -f /dev/.... it said not a file?
<stukdev> Guest76643: yes
<stukdev> directory
<Guest76643> is it mounted right now?
<Guest76643> type df
<stukdev> no i can't mount
<stukdev> error journal
<elichai2> Guest76643: ?
<Guest76643> elichai2: everything looks fine
<elichai2> Guest76643: it's a good idea to try install on legacy?
<Guest76643> elichai2: it doesn't show up in the installer?
<elichai2> Guest76643: it does show up in the installer
<elichai2> and the installer succeed
<elichai2> but it's not showing up when i boot my laptop
<Guest76643> elichai2: it's the only hdd ?
<elichai2> Guest76643: yes
<elichai2> (i removed my other HDD)
<Guest76643> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<elichai2> Guest76643: ok
<Guest76643> elichai2: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<elichai2> Guest76643: ?
<elichai2> and `sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi`?
<Guest76643> elichai2: hmm
<Guest76643> elichai2: good point, but why isn't it a fat32?
<Guest76643> you're using uefi?
<elichai2> Guest76643: yes, but specific now i'm on legacy
<elichai2> and it is fat32
<stukdev> Guest76643: in /dev/mapper there are luks,ubuntu root and swap
<Guest76643> elichai2: efi partitions should have the EF00 code, 8300 is for linux fs
<Guest76643> elichai2: reboot using uefi please
<elichai2> Guest76643: weird, i'll reboot
<elichai2> brb
<elichai2> thx for now
<Guest76643> np
<sidahmed> hi
<sidahmed> whts going on
<sidahmed> h
<stukdev> Guest76643: i'm lock here
<pbx> i launched the "Network" app three times by accident and now i have three icons in the tray. how do i get rid of the extra ones?
<stukdev> Guest76643: is there a way to remove the /dev/mapper/lucks ecc ecc?
<stukdev> Guest76643:  i try  dmsetup remove but fail
<elichai2_> Guest76643: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9480910/
<elichai2_> weird, it's still 8300
<Guest76643> elichai2_: :D
<Guest76643> elichai2_: type sudo parted -l
<Guest76643> stukdev: hold on
<elichai2_> Guest76643: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9480913/
<stukdev> Guest76643: k
<elichai2_> stukdev: had a look? http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<stukdev> yes but lock me becouse said is mount or mapped, mount no but mapped yes
<Guest76643> elichai2_: sudo cgdisk /dev/sda > change type
<stukdev> and i dont understand how demapper
<dalekusa> OK I'm back
<elichai2> Guest76643: to ef00?
<Guest76643> elichai2: yes
<elichai2> The kernel may be using the old partition table. Reboot to use the new partition table!
<Guest76643> stukdev: can you type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest76643> elichai2: type sudo partprobe
<dalekusa> Here is the new situation: I am now able to boot OK with use of the deleting that nomode something, but the Unity dock and menu bar are not accessable. I can kinda cheat and pull up the file browser by creating and opening a blank folder, but the title bar doesn't appear, either.
<elichai2> Guest76643: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9480929/
<diphtherial> hey, i'm attempting to setup my laptop's function keys using the following guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<elichai2> Guest76643: it did nothing
<Guest76643> elichai2: or did it?
<Guest76643> :P
<diphtherial> unfortunately all of the keys i want to map seem to have the same output when i use acpi_listen to capture them; why is that?
<diphtherial> and is there anything i can do about it?
<elichai2> Guest76643: now to try reboot? or i need to reinstall?
<niee> hi folks. anyone to help me please? i try to conn with (Nautilus Elementary 2.32.2) to my local server, but i see this "Could not open location 'sftp://192.168.11.11:1777/' ---- ssh program unexpectedly exited"
<Guest76643> elichai2: no, mount as before
<diphtherial> strangely some of them do work, like the keyboard dim/bright keys, even though acpi_listen has them as outputting the same code
<elichai2> ok
<elichai2> Guest76643: need that for loop again :)
<niee> any idea how to fix this?
<Guest76643> elichai2: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<dalekusa> hello?
<elichai2> Guest76643: and to mount /dev/sda1? (to /mnt/boot/efi)
<Guest76643> elichai2: yes mount it
<elichai2> Guest76643: now what? chroot?
<Guest76643> elichai2: yes sir
<elichai2> Guest76643: next :)
<stukdev> elichai2: termbin.com/e59s
<Guest76643> elichai2: let's take a peak at the efi dir
<Guest76643> elichai2: ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<elichai2> Guest76643: looks fine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9480978/
<elichai2> stukdev: i had something like that before
<elichai2> stukdev: i think i used some table restoring tool
<purveshshah> I had updated to 14.04 and enter different username while setup now how to merge previous username(home directory) and with new one ?
<stukdev> elichai2: so what i've to do
<stukdev> ?
<kse> hello I am trying to install Gnome Shell extension on Ubuntu 12.04/Gnome 3.4.2.1 but I am unable too. Click-to-play is enable in my browser and I have the "Gnome Shell Integration" plugin installed, I am not behind a proxy, is there something else to check?
<_war10ck_> I need some help, current running precise pangolin - the sudo apt-get update is giving me an error : Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/restricted/i18n/Translation-en
<_war10ck_> How do I sort this issue out?
<dalekusa> I am able to boot up just fine now, but I don't see the dock or menu bar in Unity
<TH33> can someone help me, I have 14.10 and I get this meesage everyitme on boot: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root not ready on startup...the result is my cryptswap doesn't work. I upgraded from 14.04 but o dicen
<dalekusa> I can pull up the file browser via an empty folder, but I can't access the title bar, either
<elichai2> stukdev: i don't remember if it's the exact same problem. and i don't remember the exact solution. but i think i used `testdisk`
<jest> هلا
<elichai2> stukdev: i had something more like that: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/781778-how-to-fix-a-mangled-partition-table-on-linux
<elichai2> Guest76643: so?
<TH33> anyone?
<_war10ck_> guys, any help in fixing this issue : Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/restricted/i18n/Translation-en
<Guest76643> elichai2: you could reinstall grub for good measure
<Guest76643> elichai2: or maybe it was just that the efi needed the proper code
<Guest76643> elichai2: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Guest76643> then update-grub
<dts|pokeball> are there any video editors for ubuntu?
<Guest76643> dts|pokeball: openshot
<dts|pokeball> ty
<elichai2> Guest76643: now i'll try to reboot?
<stukdev> elichai2: but for me te error is the journal
<elichai2> stukdev: so idk. sorry, but you can try testdisk. it's a decent tool
<Guest76643> elichai2: up to you, type exit then reboot
<pbx> _war10ck_, what command did you run?  what is the other output? what are you trying to do? etc.
<elichai2> Guest76643: thanks you! i'll be back if it wont work :P
<Guest76643> stukdev: did the vg-root entry get added after you decrypted?
<_war10ck_> pbx: I ran sudo apt-get update
<stukdev> Guest76643: what u mean added?
<diphtherial> what does it mean if acpi_listen outputs PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000 ?
<TH33> can someone help me, I have 14.10 and I get this meesage everyitme on boot: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root not ready on startup...the result is my cryptswap doesn't work. I upgraded from 14.04 but no dice.
<pbx> _war10ck_, and that's the only failure? the URL resolves for me and the content looks ok.  repeatable?
<TH33> I tried this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1310058/comments/3
<jr_> I have an lRAID md superblock I setup for some hard drives. I had to reinstall the os but the hard drives and the collective data are still intact
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310058 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-setup-swap hints after reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<jr_> is there a way I can create a new lvm superblock to recover this?
<TH33> and this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1301383/comments/6
<_war10ck_> pbx: Let me show you the paste
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953875 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1301383 Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged]
<Guest76643> stukdev: type df | grep /dev/mapper
<TH33> it didn't help
<Guest76643> stukdev: type df | grep /dev/mapper | nc termbin.com 9999
<pbx> _war10ck_, FWIW here's what i see from that URL  http://dpaste.com/1H6HHHW#wrap
<TH33> any ideas?
<dalekusa> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stukdev> Guest76643: now i restar and the /dev/mapper is clear
<stukdev> restart*ù
<Guest76643> stukdev: ok
<jr_> TH33: !patience
<jr_> wth
<jr_> why can I do that?
<stukdev> Guest76643: i'm trying http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line its ok?
<_war10ck_> pbx: This is what I am getting after the Ign and Hit : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481063/
<pbx> _war10ck_, what happens if you run the command i dpasted?
<Guest76643> stukdev: ok
<_war10ck_> pbx: and my sources list is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481073/
<TH33> sorry
<diphtherial> is it ok to upgrade to kernel v3.18?
<_war10ck_> pbx: I will check that
<diphtherial> i did so in the hopes that it'd fix my touchpad, but it didn't, and now i fear i've cast off on a boat from which there will be no return voyage
<Prezident> how to run a gui program from terminal and run it still even if i close terminal?
<Prezident> program% or something?
<Prezident> dont remember :X
<stukdev> Guest76643: mount get unknow filesystem LVM2_member
<_war10ck_> Prezident: run with an &
<Prezident> thanks you
<_war10ck_> pbx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481086/ is the response of your command
<Guest76643> Prezident: then type exit to close the terminal ( don't close it with the x button )
<elichai2> Guest76643: hey :\
<Guest76643> elichai2: what's up
<elichai2> (BTW, why you don't have a name of your own?)
<elichai2> didn't worked :\
<elichai2> any other ideas? or i'll try legacy?
<Guest76643> cause i can't identify from here
<elichai2> ohh, it's you?! LOOOOOOL
<EriC^> elichai2: did you reinstall grub earlier?
<elichai2> yep
<EriC^> elichai2: haha yeah :D
<elichai2> as you said
<pbx> _war10ck_, don't know then, sorry. the resource is reachable, so it's an apt problem
<elichai2> so change to EriC^^^
<elichai2> or something like that
<Guest76103> yeah
<_war10ck_> pbx: hmm, okay - let's see - got an idea
<elichai2> EriC_: so, any ideas why my laptop can't recognize the boot-ueif?
<elichai2> (it does see the SSD in the BIOS settings)
<EriC_> elichai2: try efibootmgr -v
<elichai2> the weird thing, is that i had Ubuntu with almost the exact same settings on my HDD
<EriC_> yeah
<elichai2> EriC_: on the chrooted?
<EriC_> anywhere really
<dalekusa> I can't get Unity's taskbar and dock to appear!
<elichai2> just a sec, installing
<medecau> Good evening. I have installed logstash on Ubuntu 14.10 server and it registered as a service. Not sure how to completely disable it as a service. I whish to control LS through supervisord.
<elichai2> EriC_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481218/
<daftykins> medecau: #ubuntu-server might help
<EriC_> elichai2: ok, we need to make an ubuntu entry
<elichai2> EriC_: how?
<medecau> thanks daftykins
<dalekusa> daftykins: The freezing problem is fixed (for the most part) but Unity's taskbar and dock are missing when I start up
<EriC_> elichai2: hold on
<daftykins> dalekusa: cool, i still don't use desktop so i haven't learned anything since i cooked chicken
<dalekusa> hmm?
<TH33> so, can anyone help me now?
<stukdev> :( i always get a error loading journal
<EriC_> elichai2: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sdb
 * daftykins scrolls up
<daftykins> TH33: encryption? nmope
<daftykins> *nope
<EriC_> elichai2: oops
<elichai2> ?
<EriC_> elichai2: sda not sdb
<elichai2> (sdb=flash drive. sda=SSD)
<elichai2> EriC_: now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481264/
<oswaldo> hl
<EriC_> stukdev: did you decrypt it and then run the fsck -f on the /dev/mapper that showed up in parted -l ?
<Prezident> How can i get mouse2 button work as mouse3 instead?
<Prezident> so rightclick menu i wanna get when i use scroll click instead
<EriC_> elichai2: looks good
<purveshshah> Can someone help me? I had upgraded to 14.04 and enter different username while installation, now how to merge previous username(home directory) with new one ?
<elichai2> EriC_: BTW, i runed it on the bootable machine. not the chrooted
<stukdev> EriC_: hehe yes is what i'm doing now and its run...
<elichai2> EriC_: so to retry rebooting?
<EriC_> elichai2: yeah :)
<TH33> daftykins: why not?
<elichai2> EriC_: brb :)
<TH33> nobody here uses encryption?
<Prezident> I do.
<Prezident> For irc + sys
<stukdev> EriC_: no i got /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: recovering journal and after Errror reading block 1333blabla ignore error<y>? what i reply?
<rainbowdash--> hello
<oswaldo> hl
<TH33> Prezident: for encrypting entire disk
<EriC_> stukdev: bekks can be of more assistance
<rberg_> TH33 if you wait longer does the device become available?
<TH33> rberg: no
<dalekusa> daftykins: what do you mean by you still don't use desktop?
<TH33> swap never gets mounted
<daftykins> TH33: i can't help you with something i've never used.
<daftykins> dalekusa: i do not use ubuntu desktop.
<stukdev> bekks: about fscl i get Error reading block #3838number (attempt to read block from fs resulted in short read) ignore error<y>? what i reply?
<dalekusa> ok
<stukdev> fsck*
<Scrivener> Aaaand just installed ubuntu on our data analyst's desktop at work
<Scrivener> He's thrilled
<dalekusa> who would help best?
<rainbowdash--> what use more memory gnome 3 or unity?
<rberg_> I have a encryped VG but I never had that issue
<Scrivener> Vagrant (in git-bash on windows) has made his life easier
<Scrivener> Now being natively in Linux will make it even easier still
<rainbowdash--> what use more memory gnome 3 or unity?
<bekks> stukdev: you should not ignore filesystem errors, but I strongly suggest having a working backup before proceeding.
<stukdev> bekks: no backuo here :D
<stukdev> bekks: ignore or not? what is to "safety" ?
<bekks> stukdev: I just said that you should not ignore filesystem errors. :)
<stukdev> bekks: ok but if i ignore maybe the fsck don't write anything :)
<elichai2> EriC_: :(
<bekks> stukdev: and if you dont ignore it, your filesystem may get repaired.
<stukdev> bekks: so reply y and prey? :D
<stukdev> emm n*
<bekks> stukdev: "you should not ignore filesystem errors".
<stukdev> bekks: reply no, and prey the fs do the miracle
<stukdev> :D
<EriC_> elichai2: when you boot what's happening?
<stukdev> bekks: ok, i'm trying...3....2...1..ahah
<elichai2> saying something like "no bootable device recognized, insert device and press any key"
<elichai2> but in the BIOS i do see the SSD
<elichai2> (but not in the EFI sector)
<EriC_> elichai2: hmm?
<EriC_> elichai2: what's in the efi sector?
<elichai2> now? nothing
<elichai2> wait
<EriC_> and before the hdd was there?
<rainbowdash--> sudo rm -rf EriC_
<elichai2> the ubuntu usb
<elichai2> yep
<stukdev> bekks:f** error i got fsck.ext4 Input/output error while recovering ext3 journal of /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ****FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIES***** Wasrining: filesystem still has errores***
<EriC_> rainbowdash--: shred -uvz rainbowdash--
<rainbowdash--> xD
<EriC_> :P
<Ben65> stukdev: sounds like a dead/dying drive
<bekks> stukdev: Sounds like a dead drive then.
<stukdev> lol
<stukdev> its open!
<stukdev> its open! *_*
<EriC_> elichai2: i think the ssd should show up in the efi for it to boot
<elichai2> EriC_: but it dosen't :\
<stukdev> bekks: but i cant see more becouse have different privileges, its a good idea reboot? :D
<bekks> stukdev: No. You should investigate the state of your drive using smartctl before.
<EriC_> elichai2: what's your end goal
<EriC_> elichai2: are you going to use the hdd and ssd together?
<elichai2> EriC_: yes
<elichai2> the main system on the ssd
<elichai2> and some of the home dirs on the HHD
<elichai2> (movies, music, etc.)
<elichai2> EriC_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481394/
<elichai2> dmesg if it can help :\ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481408/
<stukdev> bekks: installed smartclt but what command i've to use?
<EriC_> elichai2: the efi entry disappeared :O
<elichai2> EriC_: :O
<elichai2> let's try readding it in chroot
<elichai2> maybe it will help
<bekks> stukdev: you installed smartctl on the live cd?
<EriC_> elichai2: if you want try to press esc when the pc boots you should get something that takes you to boot options where you can select efi entries or browse the efi partition for .efi files
<stukdev> bekks: yes
<EriC_> elichai2: ok
<EriC_> why not
<bekks> stukdev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<elichai2> EriC_: what do you mean? i have F2 - BIOS settings. F12 - Bootable devices
<elichai2> EriC_: i need the for loop again :X
<EriC_> elichai2: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<elichai2> EriC_: now i need the command to add that entry
<EriC_> try to list them see what you get
<EriC_> elichai2: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<elichai2> EriC_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481446/
<EriC_> elichai2: are you using secureboot ?
<elichai2> EriC_: idk
<EriC_> elichai2: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<elichai2> EriC_: both of them?
<EriC_> shimx64.efi is for secure boot, i think it works if it's enabled or not though
<elichai2> (already runned the first one)
<EriC_> elichai2: yeah
<elichai2> EriC_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481456/
<stukdev> bekks: the short test complete without error
<bekks> stukdev: So run the long test.
<stukdev> bekks: i haven't time! XD its about 3h
<bekks> stukdev: And?
<EriC_> elichai2: looks good
<elichai2> EriC_: "1eb5533b-d31d-40d4-a714-0276067c1cda" suppose to be the UUID of /dev/sda3?!
<stukdev> bekks: and ok i assume the risk to reboot
<stukdev> :D
<elichai2> (in the efibootmgr log)
<dalekusa> OK I tried to use the compiz manager to re-enable Unity, but now it is stuck at a broken pipe error, which appeared before, but soon went to the login screen
<bekks> stukdev: It is your hdd, and it is you who wants to know wether the drive is dying or not :)
<EriC_> elichai2: no it's something else, guid or something i forgot
<dalekusa> starting ubuntu normally
<EriC_> elichai2: if it doesn't work try the boot devices and see if you can manually load shimx64.efi or grubx64.efi
<elichai2> EriC_: wait, how can i see the files?
<dalekusa> mmkay, now the login screen loads, but in the wrong resolution
<elichai2> (from the boot)
<stukdev> bekks: mmm whats sound strange is the offline keyword
<EriC_> elichai2: if you find a boot manager it might say From file...
<elichai2> (and yes, it's the GUID of /dev/sda1 /dev/sda1: UUID="DD28-18C1" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="1eb5533b-d31d-40d4-a714-0276067c1cda" )
<EriC_> press that and it should load the efi partition
<elichai2> my bios should have built in option to manully boot from file?
<EriC_> i think so
<EriC_> mine does, i think they all do
<EriC_> most even have efi prompts
<EriC_> *some even have efi prompts
<elichai2> EriC_: not in GRUB
<elichai2> ok, i'll try. brb
<EriC_> ok
<dalekusa> and it didn't work
<stukdev> bekks: ok works! thanks u all guys!
<dalekusa> Compiz says the Unity plugin is running, but the launcher and menu bar aren't appearing
<EriC_> dalekusa: try mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.old
<dalekusa> ok, now what
<EriC_> daedeloth: try to login
<dalekusa> rebooting
<EriC_> dalekusa: no need
<EriC_> sudo service lightdm restart
<daedeloth> (not me)
<dalekusa> didn't see any changes
<EriC_> O.o
<EriC_> ah
<dalekusa> removing nomodeset again, to see if it is better or worse
<EriC_> daedeloth: sorry!
<EriC_> dalekusa: the launcher still doesn't appear?
<dalekusa> I am booting now
<dalekusa> at login screen
<daedeloth> EriC_, no problem :)
<dalekusa> EriC_: still no launcher
<fluvvell> I've got a machine that won't detect the 2560x1600 from within the displays setting gui - it only shows 1280x800, but EDID reports two modes and Xorg.0.log seems to find the higher res also. The majority of suggestions on the web still don't seem definitive.
<EriC_> dalekusa: try mv ~/.cache ~/.cache.old
<EriC_> dalekusa: no need to reboot, sudo service lightdm restart
<fluvvell> Monitor is a 30" Samsung, and has worked before upgrade to 14.04
<daftykins> fluvvell: graphics card type? driver?
<dalekusa> still nothing
<fluvvell> daftykins, intel, driver intel
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok, well i dont know what else you could try
<EriC_> dalekusa: you could create a new user and copy the files if you want
<dalekusa> oh, great
<EriC_> how big is your home dir? type df -sh /home/...
<daftykins> fluvvell: and what's the Xorg log?
<daftykins> *where's
<EriC_> dalekusa: sorry, du -sh /home/..
<dalekusa> it appears in guest mode
<dalekusa> and my computer freezes again
<daftykins> it seemed like an antique, so that might not be a surprise, dalekusa
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> the graphics card was, anyway
<dalekusa> so you are saying that my graphics card is toast
<julius3> hi
<fluvvell> daftykins:  we upgraded motherboard at the same time and went from nvidia on a card to intel in the motherboard, new i5.   http://pastebin.com/QHgA0Srq
<julius3> I'm trying to connect to a network wirelessly
<EriC_> dalekusa: are you in the tty now?
<julius3> I've been able to connect to other networks with this machine before, and I've been able to connect wirelessly to this network with other machines, but not this one
<julius3> I can connect just fine to it via ethernet, so it's a wifi problem
<dalekusa> well, when I entered guest, Unity appeared fine, but then my computer immediately hung.
<elichai22> Hey
<elichai22> Eric_
<daftykins> fluvvell: on-die graphics then ok, when you say new i5 do you mean that was an upgrade, or?
<julius3> it's a pretty standard home network with WPA
<fluvvell> daftykins: new motherboard, yes upgraded if you like.
<elichai22> EriC_
<elichai22> Here?
<daftykins> fluvvell: upgrade on the part of the CPU though? or was that the same beforehand?
<EriC_> elichai22: hey any luck?
<daftykins> julius3: rebooted it i take it?
<dalekusa> EriC_: see above
<elichai2> EriC_ nope
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok, how big is your home dir?
<elichai2> But I did got into  "grub minimal bash"
<elichai2> What can I do from here?
<EriC_> elichai2: how did you get that?
<fluvvell> daftykins, we took an existing install, put the hard drives into new motherboard-cpu-ram, ran upgrades from 10.04 to 14.04. All went fine except for graphics resolution.
<elichai2> (I'm writing from my phone now)
<elichai2> EriC_ from the bookable usb
<daftykins> fluvvell: ah so you have a fleet of these?
<elichai2> *bootable
<daftykins> fluvvell: ignore me, misread :D
<fluvvell> daftykins: :-)
<EriC_> elichai2: the live usb??
<elichai2> Yes
<daftykins> fluvvell: were there any PPAs on this install either before or now?
<EriC_> elichai2: oh wow..
<fluvvell> daftykins, good question.  I'll check
<elichai2> Why? Lol
<elichai2> The live USB got GRUB
<EriC_> lol
<EriC_> it's disintegrating
<elichai2> But I don't know how to use grub minimal bash
<dalekusa> EriC_: Well, what if I make a new user, and unity appears in full, but causes the computer to freeze like it did when I entered guest.
<dalekusa> ?
<fluvvell> daftykins, perhaps before when we had nvidia card onboard, now only mythbuntu repo ppas.
<EriC_> dalekusa: well then you fix the other problem
<dalekusa> ok...
<EriC_> dalekusa: type sudo adduser and add a new user
<dalekusa> then my computer will be a brick
<elichai2> EriC_, so you can help me with that?
<daftykins> fluvvell: is that checking both sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<EriC_> elichai2: i guess, hold on
<daftykins> fluvvell: also, is there an /etc/X11/xorg.conf in existence at all?
<dalekusa> EriC_: I see now...
<fluvvell> daftykins: grep ppa /etc/apt/* -R
<dalekusa> We can fix that problem, but also focus on the freezing issue in tty
<dalekusa> why am I such a dummy sometimes
<fluvvell> daftykins: no current xorg.conf - have been trying with a 10-monitor.conf, which I took back out.
<fluvvell> daftykins: what do you make of the line at 224.089 that seems to imply 0.0 refresh rate?
<dalekusa> hhow do I get out of info?
<daftykins> fluvvell: now 'upgrade' has always been a dirty word for me in the IT industry, have you considered booting live media of 14.04.1 and 14.10 to see if the behaviour changes?
<EriC_> dalekusa: try pressing enter
<dalekusa> q is alright
<dalekusa> how exactly do I go about adding this new user?
<daftykins>  < EriC_> dalekusa: type sudo adduser and add a new user
<Quixx> How well are Qualcomm 'Killer' branded network cards supported in ubuntu? I'm looking into buying a new motherboard and a lot of them have this junk instead of something more traditional
<dalekusa> I get "Only one or two names allowed error
<elichai2> EriC_, so with 'ls' I can see 3 things. 1. Memtest 2. (hd0,msdos1) 3. (hd1)
<EriC_> dalekusa: type sudo useradd <user>
<elichai2> I can see that 1 and 2 both from the usb
<EriC_> sorry, sudo adduser <user>
<EriC_> elichai2: hmm
<daftykins> Quixx: plenty stick to a conventional intel NIC, that'd be my vote
<elichai2> (ls'ing hd0,msdos1 show me files that are in the live usb
<fluvvell> daftykins: you'll  have to bear with me a bit on that, I did the upgrade here without the benefit of the 30" monitor, and the unit is now 450 km away, I'm working it by remote.
<dalekusa> Could I rename anything if and when I complete this operation?
<EriC_> elichai2: i think you can boot the ubuntu installation from there
<Quixx> Well, if they play well with the Killer stuff then it'd make my choice easier. I could always get an add on card as well, but I'd prefer to use the onboard.
<daftykins> fluvvell: ah ok :) yep no worries, can consider that a backup plan
<EriC_> dalekusa: how big is your home dir
<elichai2> But when I tried 'ls (hd1) I got "error: failure reading sector 0x80 from' hd1'.
<marcelino> Hello, have a channel here in freenode for C programming? Or I can talk about C in any linux channel?
<fluvvell> daftykins: yes and shipping both the box and the 30" has issues.
<dalekusa> What about full name first?
<EriC_> dalekusa: you can make a user and change the name later, and use usermod to copy the dir over etc.
<elichai2> EriC_
<dalekusa> ok
<EriC_> dalekusa: you can change it all later
<DrGrov> Anything worth upgrading to 14.10 instead of having 14.04 LTS? Any big changes?
<dalekusa> Room Number?
<daftykins> fluvvell: one thought is that i don't think HDMI can carry 2560x1600 @ 60Hz, so a displayport cable would've been a better match on this thing
<EriC_> dalekusa: i'd rather you backup your home dir in "/backup" and then copy it back
<arquebus> marcelino: ##c on freenode currently has 649 in the channel
<dalekusa> What is Room Number?
<EriC_> i've never tried usermod 's move home dir option
<EriC_> dalekusa: Room Number?
<dalekusa> I got that after I typed in the Full Name
<EriC_> elichai2: hold on buddy
<marcelino> ty arquebus
<elichai2> Holding on :)
<elichai2> (it's just 1:31am here lol)
<dalekusa> ooooh
<dalekusa> ok
<dalekusa> nvm about that
<fluvvell> daftykins, think it was previously running on DVI, are they not electrically compatible?  I Think I can get it changed.
<EriC_> elichai2: this is my ubuntu entry for reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481819/
<dalekusa> how do I back up my home, EriC_ ?
<daftykins> fluvvell: reading into it, the best i can find is: "HDMI 1.3 increased that to 340 MHz, which allows for higher resolution (such as WQXGA, 2560×1600) across a single digital link." though no clarification of whether that's at 60Hz, so changing cable would be my simplest idea (beyond testing a newer version of ubuntu and thus a newer kernel)
<Quixx> Looks like most are supported under 3.10 kernel and newer
<EriC_> elichai2: if you type recordfail insmod part_gpt insmod ext2set root='.....;
<julius3> so does anybody know/want to help?
<elichai2> EriC_ and what's root path?  :P
<EriC_> elichai2: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-40-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/sda3 ro
<EriC_> elichai2: initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-40-generic
<EriC_> elichai2: replace with your kernel
<daftykins> julius3: i replied actually. i asked if you'd rebooted the router.
<julius3> oh sorry, I didn't see it
<EriC_> dalekusa: sudo mkdir /backup
<julius3> no, I haven't
<dalekusa> ok
<EriC_> dalekusa: sudo rsync -av /home/<user> /backup
<daftykins> julius3: that'll be step #1 then please
<julius3> would that make sense?
<elichai2> EriC_ but I can't access my ssd from here
<julius3> I've connected dozens of devices to it
<julius3> it's only this 1 that isn't working
<EriC_> elichai2: why not
<daftykins> julius3: yep, sometimes they just get stroppy.
<elichai2> At least not with the ways I tried
<EriC_> elichai2: that's odd
<julius3> daftykins, I have three devices connected to it right now
<EriC_> elichai2: you could try to put the hdd in and let the efi partition there boot the ssd installation
<daftykins> julius3: all this talk is a lot more effort than a quick reboot :)
<EriC_> elichai2: i was going to suggest that
<julius3> daftykins, no
<dalekusa> EriC_: next
<julius3> I don't want to touch it, I'm not in charge of it
<daftykins> julius3: ok then i'll direct you to ##networking where you can be told the same thing, possibly in a lot less polite a manner.
<EriC_> dalekusa: are all your files in /backup ? type ls -l /backup
<dalekusa> hmm?
<fluvvell> daftykins: I'll get him to plug it in tonight, thanks that was one think I hadn't considered
<elichai2> EriC_ I removed that partition, but I can try reinstall it
<dalekusa> how do I move them
<ubuntuer> I installed wine as root, instead of using sudo, should I uninstall and reinstall?
<dalekusa> EriC_
<elichai2> What about trying legacy?
<julius3> daftykins, it's this machine
<EriC_> elichai2: it is also an option
<julius3> daftykins, you're not even going to ask for debug output from me attempting to connect to actually figure out what's wrong?
<elichai2> EriC_, what advantages UEFI even have?!
<dalekusa> EriC: Dinner is ready, so I'll be right back
<EriC_> elichai2: faster boot i think
<EriC_> elichai2: and some other stuff i guess
<EriC_> i forgot
<EriC_> elichai2: it's basically the same
<elichai2> Ohh  OK, I'll got to sleep and tomorrow I'll try legacy
<elichai2> Thank you very muxh
<daftykins> julius3: i was in here doing exactly that with a user once, went through all the detailed levels... ended being a reboot. so i'd rather start simple
<elichai2> *much
<EriC_> elichai2: ok, no problem
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> I'm back
<julius3> daftykins, I'm sorry but I can't reboot it
<julius3> it'll probably reset all the settings and piss off my roommates
<julius3> and it's in my roommate's room and I'm not going in there
<daftykins> julius3: from a reboot? aka power off and on? sorry that's rubbish.
<daftykins> contact them.
<jak3000> sudo make install  show me these error: "sudo: make: command not found"  wich package need install?
<julius3> daftykins, there was a power outage once and it was reset
<EriC_> jak3000: what are you trying to install?
<jak3000> http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu/
<jak3000> noip-updater
<julius3> it's a cheap router that probably has no persistent memory other than whatever rom it's all running off
<EriC_> !info noip-updater
<ubottu> Package noip-updater does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> julius3: that is also rubbish :) i hope you're not a CS student
<jak3000> EriC_: http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu/
<etzerd> I was able to make a new installation of ubuntu running side by side with windows. I also able to install all the DEs in one shot. I always surprise how I like lxde. it is a very good looking DE.
<EriC_> !find noip
<ubottu> File noip found in dyndns, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<cortexman_> I'm unable to upgrade because there is supposedly no space yet, but all of my partitions have plenty of space. https://gist.github.com/brianmingus/987e2753ab5f85b8d506
<cortexman_> *no space left
<EriC_> jak3000: sudo apt-get install make
<julius3> daftykins, it's absolutely true, when it lost power it reset
<julius3> if I reboot, it'll probably reset again
<jak3000> EriC_ thanks
<EriC_> jak3000: you probably need build-essential
<daftykins> julius3: nope sorry. in all my years of networking that's the tallest tale :)
<julius3> daftykins, I'm not experienced with ubuntu and have no idea how to debug its network manager, right now when I try to connect it keeps popping up with the password prompt over and over, so I'm guessing it's an authentication problem
<daftykins> julius3: pastebin the logs that support this - however this can still be a problem that a reboot fixes, so you're just wasting both of our time really.
<julius3> daftykins, I don't know where the log files are stored
<ubuntuer> I installed wine as root, should I uninstall and reinstall?
<daftykins> julius3: /var/log/ - try running "dmesg | tail" and so on
<daftykins> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<julius3> it's a basic guess because the connection fails right away
<daftykins> nope wrong log.
<julius3> alright
<daftykins> i do find it lovely when people believe me :(
<EriC_> ubuntuer: you mean you did sudo -i then apt-get install wine?
<UTL> Hey, all! So, in order to put Ubuntu Touch on my SD card through Ubuntu Desktop, I'm having to use the terminal command fsck to try to diagnose and fix problems because Ubuntu is having problems writing to it (even though under Windows 7, it works just fine). If fsck doesn't work, what else can I use?
<daftykins> !touch | UTL
<ubottu> UTL: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubuntuer> EriC_ no, I had to do sudo su before because I had to rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock then I forgot to exit
<dalekusa> EriC_: I'm back
<dalekusa> How do I create the backup?
<UTL> I've already asked under #ubuntu-touch. I didn't get a response.
<EriC_> dalekusa: wb
<compdoc> dalekusa, backintime is a decent program
<daftykins> UTL: i see, well that's its' channel. "dmesg | tail" to share some errors perhaps. (via pastebin not pasting in here)
<k1l> !patience | UTL
<ubottu> UTL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC_> dalekusa: did you type sudo mkdir /backup ?
<k1l> UTL: waiting 30 seconds is not waiting on irc.
<dalekusa> compdoc: thanks, but I am having a ton of issues with unity
<dalekusa> EriC_: Yes
<EriC_> dalekusa: sudo rsync -av /home/<user> /backup
<dalekusa> compdoc: This is to facilitate a user move
 * UTL gets the point. Maybe he IS being a little too hasty! He realizes now that he should be a little more patient.
<EriC_> ubuntuer: it's perfectly fine, you can't install anything without privileges anyways
<k1l> UTL: and "working on windows" doesnt mean working 100% at all. windows is sometimes not telling you that its just making stupid errors on the sdcard but pretending everything is all fine.
<UTL> Okay, thanks! I'll keep in touch... Ubuntu Touch, that is!
<ubuntuer> EriC_ thanks for answering I'm just worried about the ownership of files that's all
<dalekusa> I better hope all this doesn't fill my 500 GB hard drive full
<dalekusa> (it isn't halfway full yet
<dalekusa> )
<daftykins> ubuntuer: hopefully you're not using "sudo su" though
<EriC_> dalekusa: that's why i asked you about the size of your home dir
<EriC_> dalekusa: du -sh /home/<user>
<dalekusa> Will there be three copies in the end
<ubuntuer> daftykins yes I did
<dalekusa> I already started the backup
<daftykins> ubuntuer: don't :) "sudo su -" or "sudo -i" etc
<EriC_> dalekusa: hold on
<EriC_> dalekusa: press ctrl+c
<genii> daftykins: sudo -i is the preferred method
<UTL> Ummm.... ubottu? What is "pastebin"?
#ubuntu 2014-12-12
<EriC_> dalekusa: if you login using the new user, does it work?
<dalekusa> wwoit
<dalekusa> wait
<daftykins> genii: *nod*
<dalekusa> how do I log in
<EriC_> dalekusa: you have to only copy your personal files and maybe some important configs for some apps
<EriC_> dalekusa: sudo service lightdm restart
<dalekusa> I'm logging in to my new account in unity
<k1l> !paste > UTL
<ubottu> UTL, please see my private message
<dalekusa> aaand it froze again
<dalekusa> EriC_: see above
<EriC_> dalekusa: anything in dmesg?
<dalekusa> how do I access that
<EriC_> type dmesg
<dalekusa> I had to restart the machine
<dalekusa> aaannd it isn't booting
<dalekusa> EriC_: I cannot get back to it
<EriC_> what's happening?
<dalekusa> EriC; it is stuck at the pre-splash error again
<dalekusa> EriC_: Trying again
<EriC_> ?
<dalekusa> booting
<EriC_> what do you mean by pre-splash error?
<dalekusa> there is a minor error that appears before the splash screen is supposed to appear
<EriC_> what's the error?
<birdman007> when i upgrade from one version to another like 13.10 to 14.10 will it be a fresh install and all my data lost or does it keep certain things?
<genii> EriC_: If it's an Nvidia, my guess is a cached page of graphics
<dalekusa> EriC_: "Error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe"
<batbird> how do I run a program completely sand boxed without having to run it in a virtual machine?
<genii> Hm.
<orlock> birdman007: It will ask during the install
<EriC_> batbird: chroot ?
<dalekusa> EriC_: it stopped it again
<UTL> k1l: I'm having a private conversation with the Ubuntu bot. It's helping me understand a little more about my problems. Thanks for the reference!
<dalekusa> EriC_: I cannot finish the boot
<EriC_> dalekusa: how did it go away earlier?
<dalekusa> trying without entering GRUB
<batbird> EriC_: I want to run malware, but sandboxed.
<dalekusa> EriC_: It just ignored the error
<teward> batbird: isolated system separate from your system - malware running on your system has many ways of not staying sandboxed, even in a VM
<dalekusa> IT worked now
<dalekusa> but Let me log in again
<dalekusa> OK, logging in is OK now
<EriC_> dalekusa: unity is working?
<dalekusa> but only if I don't delete the nomodeset parameter
<dalekusa> on the new account
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok
<dalekusa> attempting to switch to the old account
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok
<dalekusa> and it doesn't work
<dalekusa> EriC_: any key combination to switch users?
<EriC_> hmm try ctrl+alt+l
<EriC_> see if you get a menu to logout
<EriC_> *menubar
<YamakasY> strange my install logs UTC and uptime gives local time
<dalekusa> no
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok ctrl+alt+f1 then sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC_> dalekusa: hmm
<dalekusa> So it seems that just one user is not working
<dalekusa> and that I can only make it work if it is in 720p
<dalekusa> or 1024x768, actually
<EriC_> dalekusa: try to login
<dalekusa> Logged in to my new account
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok, in the tty login to your old account
<dalekusa> already am
<EriC_> type rm -r ~/.compiz
<Steve_Jobs> anyone run into issues with iptables recently?
<dalekusa> EriC_: What now
<EriC_> dalekusa: try to login in the gui
<dalekusa> to what account
<EriC_> old account
<EriC_> if it doesn't work press ctrl+alt+t then type dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<EriC_> then type setsid unity
<dalekusa> I can't pull up Terminal
<dalekusa> go to tty?
<EriC_> ok
<Formic> Dpkg fix is stuck in safe boot, is it safe to reboot?
<EriC_> dalekusa: won't work in tty
<dalekusa> I got a "Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY" errpr
<dalekusa> og
<dalekusa> oh
<dalekusa> but I cannot pull up terminal
<dalekusa> now I can't access that account without a restart
<EriC_> dalekusa: which account?
<dalekusa> old
<EriC_> dalekusa: you can press ctrl+alt+f2 for another tty
<EriC_> or press ctrl+c
<dalekusa> ok
<dalekusa> I can get in the old account in tty, but not gui
<dalekusa> EriC_
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok, how big is your home dir? type du -sh /home/<user>
<dalekusa> 83G
<EriC_> ok
<EriC_> type df -h
<dalekusa> yes?
<EriC_> do you have 83G free on "/" or /home?
<iio7> I am trying to watch images via w3m or elinks in konsole (alt+f2), but I don't understand exactly what I need to do. I have installed fbi.
<dalekusa> 93G Used
<EriC_> and available?
<dalekusa> 340
<EriC_> ok, cool
<EriC_> dalekusa: that's on "/" right?
<EriC_> ( not /home )
<dalekusa> yes
<EriC_> ok
<UTL> Hey! Is there an fsck GUI?
<daftykins> UTL: no
<UTL> Just wondering.
<daftykins> UTL: still waiting on that log pastebin btw.
<UTL> Oh! Sorry.
<daftykins> coming up on an hour :)
<EriC_> dalekusa: type sudo rsync -av /home/<user>/* /backup
<PaRaD0xxR> EriC^^ you still here?
<EriC_> dalekusa: it won't copy any hidden files or directories in the main dir though
<PaRaD0xxR> o, is that you? :)
<zota> hey
<EriC_> dalekusa: so any hidden files or dir you have, you have to copy them manually
<dalekusa> examples of hidden files in a home folder?
<PaRaD0xxR> my screensaver is complaining about not supporting the glx extension
<EriC_> dalekusa: anything that starts with a .
<PaRaD0xxR> after fixing all that before
<EriC_> dalekusa: type ls -ad .*
<EriC_> to view them
<PaRaD0xxR> which, I suppose isn't a huge issue now, but...just wondering ;)
<UTL> daftykins: What did you want me to paste?
<PaRaD0xxR> no wonder virtualbox complained about not supporting 3D
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: hey
<PaRaD0xxR> hey
<dalekusa> just got a small blue dot
<daftykins> UTL: whether "dmesg | tail" shows any errors whilst working with that SD card
<dalekusa> oh
<EriC_> dalekusa: are you in your home dir?
<dalekusa> forgot the asterisk
<UTL> Okay, let me run the program again...
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: hmm
<PaRaD0xxR> photopile display 0.0 does not support the glx extension
<dalekusa> got wuite a few
<dalekusa> quite
<PaRaD0xxR> photopile display :0.0 does not support the glx extension, that is
<dalekusa> like my .minecraft folder
<dalekusa> how do I back those up?
<awknull> copy them
<awknull> lol
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok, rsync -av .minecraft /backup
<EriC_> ( while you're in the dir )
<Formic> My GNU/Linux partition is completely borked at the moment.
<PaRaD0xxR> I was using Xscreensaver to display family photos, now it's defaulting back to the blank screen
<PaRaD0xxR> since photopile errors with that
<UTL> Okay, it's on there. Now what?
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: maybe you need to install another vga driver?
<PaRaD0xxR> hmm
<PaRaD0xxR> such as/how?
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: type lspci | grep VGA
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: open the dash > type driver
<UTL> daftykins: I put it on there - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9482506/
<PaRaD0xxR> circuit board icon?
<EriC_> yeah
<PaRaD0xxR> no propriatary drivers are in use
<EriC_> try fglrx
<daftykins> UTL: looks like you've not been safely removing it from Windows :P
<PaRaD0xxR> fglrx?
<PaRaD0xxR> as a command?
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: does it say there are other drivers?
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: no
<PaRaD0xxR> o, in that driver screen?
<EriC_> yeah
<PaRaD0xxR> nada
<PaRaD0xxR> just started typing, lil box comes up...but nothing
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: type lspci | grep VGA
<PaRaD0xxR> that gives 1 line
<EriC_> can you paste here?
<PaRaD0xxR> umm
<EriC_> or maybe just amd part
<EriC_> amd radeon 6560 or whatever
<dalekusa> EriC_: permission denied error
<EriC_> dalekusa: add sudo
<PaRaD0xxR> amd rv516 X1300/X1550 series
<dalekusa> oops
<PaRaD0xxR> vga compat controller
<PaRaD0xxR> Radeon X1300/X1550 series
<PaRaD0xxR> would rebooting help?
<PaRaD0xxR> and try the 43 like we said before, dunno if that could be related
<daftykins> still got some fun with X starting up?
<Formic> So I'm fairly certain my graphics card driver is broken.
<UTL> daftykins: I've been unplugging USB sticks without using the "Safely Remove Hardware" feature and hadn't had write problems. I might need to check the disks when prompted, but I never lost data (except maybe once, but the USB stick was faulty already). I even have done this with full-sized SD cards, but I guess it's different with microSDs.
<k1l> Formic: ?
<daftykins> UTL: don't do it. simple.
<Guest23934> Holaa?
<dalekusa> EriC_: What is the main code again?
<Formic> k11: I was using jockey-gtk to install the stable fglrx drivers after updating my kernel to 3.11.0.
<aaas> I have 302 processes running according to top...zabbix complains that i have 'too many'....im wondering if i should look into these new processes (I  think I have like 200 when i start the server) and find out where they are coming from or just change the 'warning' threshold, is there a way to see where all the new processes are coming from
<daftykins> jockey is ancient afaiui
<k1l> Formic: you did say your partition is broken before
<k1l> Formic: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<EriC_> dalekusa: type sudo rsync -av /home/<user>/* /backup
<Formic> k11: See, that's what worries me, I used dkpg to try and fix the broken package, but that just started to hang.
<Formic> Saucy.
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: might as well boot into it
<daftykins> !saucy | Formic
<ubottu> Formic: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<daftykins> Formic: it's dead, Jim
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: you could try downloading supported drivers from the amd website
<Formic> I realized that the fix wasn't going anywhere after waiting for a few minutes, so I decided to reboot.
<k1l> Formic: so why do you start fiddeling with own kernels etc, when saucy is dead already? you could just have upgraded to trusty
<UTL> daftykins: Thanks for the advice, but I think there's something more to this. However, I'll treat it more delicately than my other storage media, just in case.
<PaRaD0xxR> lil afraid
<PaRaD0xxR> hehe
<dalekusa> running
<daftykins> UTL: there might well be, but avoiding misuse is indeed step #1 - for anymore, i'm afraid 1hr turnaround time for a single log was too much ;)
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: http://support.amd.com/en-us
<PaRaD0xxR> I googled and found this, could this be the issue?
<PaRaD0xxR> Most likely, you did not completely remove one of the proprietary drivers and X is still using AMD's (or nvidia's) custom version of libglx, which breaks 3D for open-source drivers.
<PaRaD0xxR> Post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log file (use code tags!).
<PaRaD0xxR> ok
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: you can uninstall later, make sure the card is supported before installing though
 * UTL feels his stomach gurgle. Time to go eat!
<EriC_> !find libglx
<ubottu> File libglx found in fglrx, fglrx-updates, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-331, nvidia-331-updates, vlc, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<Formic> Actually, I now know exactly what my problem was. I used the kernel built for saucy when I should have used the one built for 12.04.
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<Formic> Is there any way I can get my files off of my partition so I can reinstall?
<k1l> Formic: load a live ubuntu and safe your stuff to some usb or other external media
<PaRaD0xxR> k, done
<PaRaD0xxR> EriC_
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: ok
<Formic> k11: My partition is encrypted... I think safeboot still works despite my packages being broken, can I mount it and take off the encryption to get my files back?
<EriC_> Formic: yes
<dalekusa> Sorry, my irc client crashed
<daftykins> EriC_ PaRaD0xxR - just a quick one, noticed the X1300/X1550 reference - that's an old legacy status card that's only supported by open source drivers now
<EriC_> live usb would be better i guess, but you can decrypt it manually and get everything off
<PaRaD0xxR> it was working fine before today daftykins
<EriC_> Formic: ^^
<PaRaD0xxR> whatever I deleted earlier messed it up?
<daftykins> yeah you would've been using the open source 'radeon' driver
<PaRaD0xxR> ahh
<HoloIRCUser3> Hi folks. After installing new update with a new kernel, I can't pass the boot logo. Nothing happens after
<Formic> EriC: What commands should I use to decrypt it from safeboot?
<PaRaD0xxR> but obviously I'm using something else now, I guess?
<EriC_> daftykins: oh ok
<daftykins> is X working?
<PaRaD0xxR> Unity?
<daftykins> just the GUI in general?
<PaRaD0xxR> yeah, just noticed my Xscreensaver wasn't loading my photopile pix
<daftykins> oic
<HoloIRCUser3> I tried to boot the older kernels but all with the same results. The system is stuck at boot logo. What I can try to do? Thanks
<daftykins> ok, beyond me :)
<EriC_> Formic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<PaRaD0xxR> but Unity is loading now yes, pretty much back to normal, tho I do notice the screen goes blank for a sec, before opening a video, for example
<PaRaD0xxR> never used to do that
<PaRaD0xxR> would lead me to belive using a different driver than usual, does feel like it
<daftykins> HoloIRCUser3: login at TTY (ctrl+alt+F1 through F6) and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Formic> EriC: Thank you so much. I was using Elementary OS, built off of 12.04, but I think I'll just switch to regular Ubuntu with this new reinstall.
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: try to sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: maybe that last package helped
<Formic> EriC: I've had to do a great deal of fiddling to get things working, but I fiddled too much.
<daftykins> Formic: standard ubuntu is the only way we can help in here ;)
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<PaRaD0xxR> don't think that worked
<PaRaD0xxR> all I got was could not write bytes: broken pipe
<PaRaD0xxR> and then sat there
<PaRaD0xxR> had to control-alt_f1
<PaRaD0xxR> and lightdm start there
<PaRaD0xxR> to get back
<fluvvell> daftykins: Weirdly, while its reporting HDMI, we're thinking its using a DVI cable. and its the same cable that was used with the nvidia card before it. My friend is just coming home from work to check it for me. As he had to look up what an HDMI cable was, I'm pretty sure he hasn't replaced the one I put in 7 years ago.
<daftykins> fluvvell: :D it'll need to be a dual-link DVI to drive that resolution yeah, noticably fatter cable
<HoloIRCUser3> Daftykins: how can I log in if I can't boot into the system?
<daftykins> HoloIRCUser3: noticed the ctrl+alt+F1-F6 bit?
<fluvvell> daftykins: yes I looked at that when I bought him the Samsung 30", and bought the DVI cable especially. It used to  work!
<PaRaD0xxR> hmm
<keanne> hi, anyone having problems with 3g usb dongles? usb_modeswitch is switching the devices, but still there is no /dev/ttyUSB[n]. ubuntu version is jessie/sid
<HoloIRCUser3> Daftykins: yes, I tried it but nothing happens. When do I have to hit them?
<daftykins> fluvvell: hrmm, quirky stuff! well at least there's a possible path to go down. the other thing i found was a random xorg log of someone elses where they used a newer kernel and saw better support, worth a go.
<keanne> tried with both huawei and zte, same thing. odd is sometimes it works, most of the time, no. but usb-modeswitch is switching them all the time, jut no ttyUSB device
<daftykins> keanne: no that's a debian version. we don't support debian here.
<daftykins> HoloIRCUser3: when you'd presume a system to have booted up fully, if not try also...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | HoloIRCUser3
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PaRaD0xxR> EriC_: nada
<fluvvell> daftykins, I did get an installer deb straight from intel and  installed that hoping that would cover any deficiencies in the kernel.
<PaRaD0xxR> I guess it's not as big an issue as not being able to load Unity, but....still not totally back to normal
<PaRaD0xxR> afraid to reboot
<PaRaD0xxR> could that help tho maybe?
<EriC_> give it a shot
<PaRaD0xxR> maybe cuz I'm using the pae and not the 43?
<PaRaD0xxR> ok
<EriC_> i remember seeing
<PaRaD0xxR> brb, hopefully...if not, you here tomorrow?
<EriC_> an error about the vga in syslog i think
<PaRaD0xxR> dunno where you are, times your around etc
<PaRaD0xxR> want me to check that first?
<PaRaD0xxR> don't think I ever actually did the syslog thing you asked for
<EriC_> hmm
<EriC_> dmesg maybe
<dalekusa> EriC_: it is going through the longest phase now, as it is copying several videos
<PaRaD0xxR> dmesg | grep vga?
<EriC_> dalekusa: ok
<dalekusa> should i say, a lot
<dalekusa> exclusively anime, if you want to know
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: try dmesg | grep -iA4 vga
<PaRaD0xxR> returned nothing
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: ok, give the .43 a shot
<EriC_> go for it
<PaRaD0xxR> ok...hopefully I'll be back, if not, may not get back here til tomorrow, hopefully you're around ;)
<PaRaD0xxR> take a sec
<PaRaD0xxR> brb, (crossing fingers)
<daftykins> fluvvell: i've seen a lot of talk of doing that but i think it tends to be pretty irrelevant for the most part
<keanne> daftykins, sorry, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<fluvvell> daftykins, ok even the intel-linux-graphics-installer package from intel?
<PaRaD0xxR> k, in .43, which I thought wasn't going to work...right before the login screen, monitor shut off again like before...but space bar woke it up
<PaRaD0xxR> and continued boot as normal
<PaRaD0xxR> still no glx extension supported
<PaRaD0xxR> EriC_: back
<EriC_> !find libgl
<ubottu> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil, libglade2.0-cil-dev, libgladeui-2-6 (and 239 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<daftykins> fluvvell: yeah, just leads the system to a state where we don't know what we're supporting
<fluvvell> daftykins: I can appreciate that. Should I remove the packages?
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<daftykins> fluvvell: nah, your call for experimentation - i've got nothing better ideas wise
<keanne> anyone can give me the right direction on how to fix 3g usb dongles? device is being detected, lsusb shows it, dmesg shows it as usb-storage, usb-modeswitch switch it, but just no ttyUSB device
<PaRaD0xxR> k, done
<EriC_> PaRaD0xxR: sudo service lightdm restart
<upsell5> hi, how do I give a file these permissions: -rwxrwxr-x
<EriC_> upsell5: chmod 775
<upsell5> i copied to file to another folder and it has: -rw-r--r--
<upsell5> k thanks
<thorie> how do i apply the changes i made to /etc/kbd/config ?
<thorie> aka this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbd/+bug/1267574
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267574 in kbd (Ubuntu) "Configuration changes in /etc/kbd/config have no effect" [Undecided,New]
<upsell5> in bash scripts, do you need single or double quotes when setting a path variable?
<PaRaD0xxR> got stopping Runlevel V compatibility...
<PaRaD0xxR> and then just sat there
<upsell5> e.g.  APP_HOME=/home/ubuntu/www
<PaRaD0xxR> had to tty login again
<daftykins> upsell5: join #bash
<upsell5> then using it like ${APP_HOME}
<PaRaD0xxR> and lightdm start there
<PaRaD0xxR> o wait
<PaRaD0xxR> it might be working now
<PaRaD0xxR> yay :)
<daftykins> !cookie | EriC_
<ubottu> EriC_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<PaRaD0xxR> he is!
<dalekusa> still going
<oswaldo> hl
<PaRaD0xxR> weird tho, it works now, but for some reason my screen goes blank for a sec before videos load
<PaRaD0xxR> like, in Movie Player, or vlc...or anything
<dalekusa> aaand it is done
<dalekusa> EriC_: backup is done
<dalekusa>  what now?
<dalekusa> EriC_
<dalekusa> EriC_: How do I make the move?
<dalekusa> I'll be back soon
<PaRaD0xxR> guess I've got it back set up good enough for tonight, family time...been neglecting them ;)
<PaRaD0xxR> thanks EriC_!
<thorie> anyone know how to set a .xinitrc file?
<bleezy209> Will ubuntu run on a Pentium 4 with gig of ram?
<xangua> you would have a better experience with Xubuntu or Lubuntu bleezy209
<backbox> hi
<eqyx> bleezy209, Ubuntu Mate is great
<bleezy209> Xangua thanks i installed it but it takes like 30 sec for windows to open and close
<thorie> do i save my keyboard repeat rate settings in .xinitrc or in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ? or somewhere else?
<thorie> when i tried adding the xset command to my .xinitrc, X wouldn't start anymore
<bleezy209> Could my problem be a driver issue?
<dalekusa> EriC_: I'm back, and I hope you are
<thorie> is there a place where keyboard settings are documented in ubuntu?
<dlam> mmm is there a good touchpad settings program
<dlam> the default one not that great -_-
<Guest62366> system updated and now I can not get in says low display settings and so I hit enter than it just goes to a blinking cursor 14.04 on a thumb drive now
<thorie> i tried adding the setting "xset r rate 160 30" to my ~/.profile but now, when i reboot, X doesn't start because it says that when it tries to run the "xset" command, there is no X window session available
<thorie> can someone help me?
<lotfy> hello
<daftykins> hi lotfy
<Guest62366> is there any help in here tonight
<lotfy> hello dafty
<daftykins> !pm | lotfy
<ubottu> lotfy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> lotfy: this is an ubuntu support channel.
<lotfy> Oh  :)
<Guest62366> system updated and now I can not get in says low display settings and so I hit enter than it just goes to a blinking cursor 14.04 on a thumb drive now
<artisoone> how to create channel?
<lotfy> ok thank you
<daftykins> artisoone: /join #freenode and ask in there
<dalekusa> Hey, I need help moving my files from my old user account to my new one (The Unity troubles I have been experiencing seem to be restricted to the old account).
<dalekusa> I already backed up
<artisoone> thank you dafty
<Guest62366> system updated and now I can not get in says low display settings and so I hit enter than it just goes to a blinking cursor 14.04 on a thumb drive now
<dalekusa> I want to move my home folder from my old buggy account to a shiny new one
<marouane> hello
<epyx> dalekusa, then do it! :P
<dalekusa> well, how?
<evanc> hey everyone; crazy problem. I'm on 14.04.1, and in gnome-terminal, when I press 'p', I get '~p'. If I hold down 'p', I get '~pppppppppp'. Um, what's up with that?
<evanc> no other letter, but shift-P gives me ';2~P'
<evanc> this does not happen with any other program that I can find (e.g. chrome is fine); only gnome-terminal, and only 'p'
<Techspectre> Anyone know why my clock disappeared after last update? 14.04
<Pamelloes> How can I update xorg to the newest build?
<Pamelloes> apt-get gives me a build from 4/13, but I need a bug fix committed 4/29
<evanc> oh, more fun: numpad-7 is the "context menu" keyboard action, for some reason.
<daftykins> Pamelloes: doesn't really work like that in Ubuntu. if you're already on the newest release and fully dist-upgrade'd, you're out of luck unless you can find a PPA (unsupported) or add a patch manually
<evanc> all of the other numpad buttons function correctly
<eg_0> Hey guys, can anyone give me pointers on how to upgrade a 13.04 server to 14.04?
<Pamelloes> daftykins: Can I build x myself? Without this patch, X crashes for me whenever I move my mouse
<daftykins> Pamelloes: what's so special about your setup?
<Guest087932> what are you doing?
<Pamelloes> daftykins: I'm in Xen :P
<bong1> how do we remove chrome??
<bong1> sudo apt-get remove chrome-stable gives me
<bong1> Unable to locate package chrome-stable and
<bong1> sudo apt-get remove chrome gives me
<bong1> Unable to locate package chrome
<daftykins> bong1: "dpkg -l | grep -i chrom" (do not paste here again please)
<eg_0> Hey guys, I have a 13.04 server that I need to to a release upgrade to, to get to 14.04.  Unfortunately do-release-upgrade doesn't work, and apt-get update doesn't work either.  Help! :)
<daftykins> eg_0: clean install would be easiest.
<eg_0> Alas it has my whole jenkins setup and that would be a pain to reinstall
<Bashing-om> eg_0: Truthfull, Will in all likely hood be easier/faster to backup and do a clean fresh install of 14.04. Else looking at lots of time and bandwidth - EOL upgrade from 13.04 to EOL 13.10 to 14.04 .
<daftykins> eg_0: nevertheless this is the way.
<Bashing-om> !eol | eg_0
<ubottu> eg_0: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> eg_0: best tip for the future, don't use a non-EOL release for a server :)
<Guest087932> what are you installing?
<eg_0> Time is not a problem, but I can't seem to upgrade to 13.10 or 14.04
<jcstarken> update ran now can not get in 14.04 running on thumb drive please help thank oyu
<Pamelloes> What package do I need to isntall to get developer tools?
<Guest087932> binary war
<jnoob22> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<eg_0> Been to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades before.  It doesn't seem to have information about the newer releases.  Is their something I need to do to have it let me upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04?
<jnoob22> Pamelloes, ^^^
<Pamelloes> Thanks
<eg_0> @daftykins, indeed.. Just lost track of the server this release cycle :(
<bong1> how do we remove chrome??
<bong1> sudo apt-get remove chrome-stable gives me
<bong1> Unable to locate package chrome-stable and
<bong1> sudo apt-get remove chrome gives me
<bong1> Unable to locate package chrome
<Bashing-om> eg_0: The process as detailed in the EOL link remains the same .
<jcstarken> help
<Guest087932> andrew__: what has been going on in your neck of the woods?
<Guest087932> jcstarken: halp
<eg_0> Thanks Bashing-om, let me give that a try brb
<Guest087932> Pamelloes: do you want to convert?
<jcstarken> Guest087932: update ran rebooted wont loging says it is low graphics settings hit enter just goes to blinking cursor running on thumb drive now
<daftykins> bong1: i already replied to you. PAY ATTENTION.
<Bashing-om> eg_0: Roger that .. just change the source to point to "old-releases" and change the version from 'raring' to 'suacy'. once stable on 13.10. repeat to get to 14.04 .
<Guest087932> jcstarken: check the logs to see what is prompting low graphics mode
<npm> Last two 14.04LTS kernel updates caused weird nvidia-343 error: "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.13.0-41-generic // Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-41-generic (x86_64) // Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-343/343.36/build/make.log for more information."
<npm> however make.log file was not present when I checked, and nvidia-343 seems to be running fine.
<npm> ??
<jcstarken> Guest087932: how to get there from thumbdrive and I am not running nvidia running amd
<jcstarken> npm: do you know how to remove the update to get back to where you where before update
<npm> i do, but can't roll back for various reasons (losing a bunch stuff i compiled for this one)
<vizhonary> Need help.. Got a game running under X stuck in the foreground with blank screens. Happened when I tried to drop the game to windows mode. Need to figure out how to kill it with no graphics to use in the interface. Do not want ot just reboot or kill the machine because I have the last end of a 20 hour process running in the background.
<vizhonary> err, windowed mode
<dalekusa> daftykins: I need help transferring the contents of my home folder from my old user account (which is having Unity issues) to my new one.
<jcstarken> npm: can you walk me thru it I can not get in to my system since update I am on a thumb drive right now
<Guest087932> jcstarken: look for the hard disk in the file browser and look for the logs
<eg_0> Bashing-om: Getting errors from apt-get update - Err http://old-releases.ubuntu.com trusty/main amd64 Packages
<eg_0>   404  Not Found.  Looks like the folder for trusty is missing on the repo server
<Guest087932> jcstarken: why did you update?
<jcstarken> Guest087932: it had the little update thing in tool bar so I let it 134mb
<Bashing-om> eg_0: Were/are you stable on 13.10 (saucy) ? and now trying to release upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10 ?
<aarobc> So, I updated ubuntu, and now it freaks out about some missing uuid when it tries to boot and kicks me into a busybox terminal :(
<Guest087932> jcstarken: better not to update
<vizhonary> No replies? Seriously? Like I'd get faster help on the forums? In Windows I know 4 different ways to deal with this, but in Ubuntu I can't find a way to deal with it that doesn't require the graphics interface to be working from the start... No one can tell me how to kill the 'current' job in X or pull up something like the Windows Task Manager?
<Guest087932> "if it ain't broke don't fix it" cliche
<eg_0> Bashing-om: Still trying to get to 13.10.  Added the repo's for trusty into the sources list and tried an apt-get update.  Full log at: http://pastebin.com/ppHXL5A4
<Bashing-om> eg_0: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/ppHXL5A4 .
<dalekusa> trying again tomorrow, if I don't find the info online
<HomelessSanta> Hola, I am curious if anyone knows how to fix my Unity issue on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS. I recently upgraded to a new kernel from the software manager 3.13-40.72-generic and it installed a new nVidia driver. As soon as I rebooted it killed Unity and the resolution was way off had to uninstall the driver and now it's using the open-source driver. Unity still won't load so I had to install Gnome-Shell to get on here.
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | vizhonary
<ubottu> vizhonary: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SchrodingersScat> vizhonary: can you get to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1?  and ctrl-alt-f7 should get you back to your locked up gui
<Guest087932> best to backup and reinstall at this juction
<vizhonary> Ubottu: I did about an hour of searching before I came here.. I don't have much more searching to do, and I have no graphics... ctrl-alt-f1 is as blank as X.. I tried xkill... Nothing happened.
<ubottu> vizhonary: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> eg_0: Looks like - to me - that you are trying to skip a release. Trying to go direct to 14.04 ?
<Guest087932> jcstarken: I advise you to look at dtrainer
<SchrodingersScat> vizhonary: so you can do things, you just have that blank screen?  Wait, how did you run xkill?
<jcstarken> Guest087932: what is that
<vizhonary> The only graphics I have right now is the mouse pointer.
<eg_0> Bashing-om: Well at the moment I'm just trying got get apt-get update, so that I can get the do-release-upgrade script installed
<Guest087932> jcstarken: online manual at die.net
<Guest087932> and see reflections on trusting trust
<vizhonary> I tried Alt-F1 and then 'xkill' without seeing what I was doing... Nothing happenned... Ctrl-Alt-F7 started up the music from the game again.. Right now I have music from the game and a mouse pointer and nothing else.
<Bashing-om> eg_0: Check waht relese you are on presently -> lsb_release -a , cat /etc/issue . Then we look at the sources.list file)s) .. see what we can do .
<Bashing-om> what release *
<vizhonary> err, ctrl-alt-f1 even.
<jcstarken> npm:?
<vizhonary> So there is no ctrl-x or ctrl-z type functionality to pause or kill it in X, then?.. Or some key combination to force it back into fullscreen mode?.. It was working till I tried to drop it out of fullscreen.
<eg_0> Bashing-om: ohhh.. I'm on 13.04 raring.. not sure why the sources.list had trusty
<eg_0> Bashing-om: Thanks man, sometimes you just need a second set of eyes to look at something :)  The update seems to be working now
<sirscrubsalot> I have a HP TC4400 Tablet PC Convertible [Intel Core Duo 2.0ghz, 512mb ram, intel 950gma up to 224mb shared, 80gb hdd, wireless abg, Wacom Pen, XP Tablet Edition was installed] - would the latest ubuntu desktop edition work on this unit via fresh install? I'm not sure about the tablet-wacom support....
<Guest087932> ubuntu is chess960
<Guest087932> you are now a soldier in the final nuclear war
<Guest087932> distill your water and see the prozac
<Guest087932> time to wake up jcstarken
<Guest087932> jcstarken: come in , do you read
<Guest087932> jcstarken: what is your location?
<Bashing-om> eg_0: Yep .... sometimes having a wall to bounce a ball of off is handy .
<vizhonary> So the answer is no then? As wonderful as LINUX is supposed to be, it doesn't even have anything like Windows Task Manager that you can call up when things go screwy?
<eg_0> Bashing-om: Looks like the upgrade is working now.  Thanks again
<Bashing-om> eg_0: Get stable on 13.10. rinse off and repeat the process to get to 14.04 .
<SchrodingersScat> vizhonary: normally switching workspaces gets me out, or my tty1 works.
<Guest087932> jcstarken: come in, do you read
<vizhonary> I can't switch anything... All I have is a mousepointer and it's unresponsive, no matter where I click.. I've tried Ctrl-Alt-? shortcuts to try to call up other programs to background it... Nothing is working.. I still have game music playing, a black screen and a mouse pointer that does not do anything.
<vizhonary> If I can't keyboard shortcut to either force it back into fullscreen so it works again, or kills it, any other option is not going to work because I can't see crap.
<kostkon> vizhonary, ctrl+alt+f5, the give   setsid unity    then ctrl+alt+f7
<Guest087932> SchrodingersScat: if it ain't broke don't fix it
<SchrodingersScat> Guest087932: better to spend than to mend
<kostkon> SchrodingersScat, it's probably a bot
<bynarie> question.... what the heck is [ and [[... as in the executable files
<bynarie> ?
<SchrodingersScat> bynarie: you mean like in #bash?
<bynarie> /usr/bin/[
<Guest087932> SchrodingersScat: unless you work with a sewing machine
<vizhonary> argh.. No idea why it decided to whisper my last two messages.. Repeating them unwhispered.
<vizhonary> Kostkon: No change... Ctrl-alt-F5 stops the music, vanishes the mouse pointer, kills the signal to my second monitor and leaves me on a blank screen... Nothing I type into that blank screen seems to do anything which leads me to believe it's not giving me a shell prompt at all... Ctrl-Alt F7 puts me back with game music, blank screens and a mouse pointer.
<vizhonary> The Ctrl-Alt-F# keys not coming up with a command prompt I'm pretty sure is a bad .bashrc issue, but then the One size fits all installation of Ubuntu doesn't fit my system in Many ways.. I've spent hours fixing things that installed broken, but hadn't gotten to fixing the shell console interface yet.
<bong1> sirscrubalot i think it would run well with lubuntu.
<vizhonary> Alright... done waiting... The message I get is that I'm not going to get any of that troubleshooting functionality unless I figure out how to implement it myself.. Don't have alnight to troubleshoot it when restarting my system is just going to set me back about an hour as it verifies but doesn't actually do about 20 hours of work... Letting the HD light just flash with a blank screen is blocking me from getting
<vizhonary>  anything else done in the process and the hour I planned to take a break playing my game has long passed.
<ChogyDan> vizhonary: if you are running into a bug, maybe a bug report would be called for?
<vizhonary> Actually, looks like my job just finished... HD light stopped flashing.
<Guest087932> binary war
<vizhonary> ChogyDan: The bug report would be to Steam or 11 Bit Studios.. No idea how I'd report this as a general Ubuntu bug and most of the problems I been having are bad installation setups that don't work with my system and not really bugs. My system is a little too unique for a one size fits all install.
<Guest087932> genetic crystal core replicants
<vizhonary> I never thought I'd say I miss old Slackware, but after 24 hours of fighting with my first Ubuntu install, I really really miss Slackware and to date it was the second nastiest install of LINUX I ever had to do.
<Guest087932> they are crystals wrapped in flesh
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: how can you fight with an ubuntu install, so easy?
<loadedanvils> hello
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: welcome
<loadedanvils> after the update today, ubuntu won't boot the gui
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: where do you get stuck?
<loadedanvils> when I turn on computer, the grub bootloader starts
<loadedanvils> and the normal ubuntu boot doesn't work
<vizhonary> Lotuspsychje: Because it's not configured right for my system and I been fixing problems for 24 hours, starting with having to modify GRUB to boot directly to a command line because I couldn't get X to die and drop me to a shell prompt so I could install my graphics drivers... Ny CTRL-ALT-F# Command prompts don't work, etc.
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: wich ubuntu version?
<vizhonary> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: try enter grub into recoverymode
<loadedanvils> I am in recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: failsafeX or fixbrokenpackages
<vizhonary> Also, Grub does not recognize any of my keyboards, USB or PS/2 and YES, I have all my USB legacy crap turned on in the BIOS.
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: did you install ubuntu with cable on/updates during setup?
<vizhonary> lotuspsychje: Yup.
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: wich grafix card is this exactly?
<loadedanvils> what is failsafex
<vizhonary> GeForce GTX 750 ti... I got drivers in and working... but I'm still troubleshooting bad configurations for my system.
<loadedanvils> I'm looking it up right now, not sure what to do from this point
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: thats a safe mode for your grafix card
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: is that an optimus card?
<vizhonary> I have NO idea why GRUB won't recognize any of my keyboards and have tried everything I've seen in forum posts to fix it.
<loadedanvils> I'm able to run the safe mode but it's very stretched out
<loadedanvils> how do I restore it to before the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: try to load the previous kernel line from grub, or choose another grafix driver from failsafeX
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: what brand of machine is this? makes no sense that grub doents recognize mouse/key
<loadedanvils> ok I'll give it a shot
<Guest087932> _lore_ entered the room
<Bashing-om> vizhonary: lotuspsychje :: 750 ti ; needs version 334.xx or later, and it's not in the Trusty repo. see: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia . For one other solution.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tnx mate
<vizhonary> Yes, it's an card that uses Optimus and it's a machine I built myself... Gigabyte MB, Corsair RAM, Seagate and Connor drives, AMD Phenom II 8 core CPU, 16 gig of RAM... and I said I got he graphics drivers working... It's OTHER crap I'm having problems with.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: doesnt optimus cards use nvidia-prime now?
<loadedanvils> hello, I tried to boot into older kernel, doesn't boot until I start it in recovery mode
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I see that Nvidia-prime for optimus is now preferrred. Agreed.
<vizhonary> I been building my own machines since '92... and this is far from the first version of LINUX I've used but it is the first version that is totally self configuring and automated in it's installation... Everything else, from Debian to Redhat to Fedora to Slackware was very interactive and required user input to configure as it installed.
<loadedanvils> when booting without loading grub, it goes into the regular ubuntu loading screen
<loadedanvils> with the five dots, but doesn't do anything from there
<ChogyDan> loadedanvils: try hitting esc during the plymouth screen
<loadedanvils> ChogyDan ok I will try be back in a few
<Bashing-om> vizhonary: Welcome to DKMS ( Dynamic Kernel Mode Setting ). where the kernels looks and goes to find it .
<ChogyDan> vizhonary: what are the problems you are still having?
<vizhonary> Bashing-om: Well, it installed all kinds of things messed up.
<vizhonary> ChogyDan: Major issues: The CTRL-ALT-F# calls to open a console put my on a blank black screen, and GRUB does not recognize any of my keyboards and I've tried 5 of them with it... Does not matter the type.. Does not recognize them with 1 exception... Enter key works on a PS/2 keyboard but that's the only key it recognizes.
<Bashing-om> vizhonary: I feel for you, but to be honest I have seen few problems installing ubuntu onto the 8 core AMD boards .
<ChogyDan> vizhonary: if this is a new model mobo, maybe you need the latest kernel.  Have you tried that?
<loadedanvils> hello
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: wb
<vizhonary> It is a 4 year old MB... Not new.
<loadedanvils> it's saying that I have to re-load my graphics and display settings
<vizhonary> The GPU is new and some of the memory is new.. Everyting else is at least 2 years old.
<loadedanvils> I'm not sure what to do right now
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: did keyboard/mouse work on previous Os?
<ChogyDan> vizhonary: have you done a mem test?
<vizhonary> Yes, Keyboard/mouse work in other OSes.. They work in X... They are recognized and work with the BIOS... Only GRUB's menu seems to have problems.
<lotuspsychje> thats weird for sure
<loadedanvils> I think my graphics settings were screwed up from latest update
<loadedanvils> in it I updated kernel and some other things
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: wich ububtu version are you trying?
<ChogyDan> vizhonary: there maybe be a setting to disable graphical grub.  That might get the keyboard working
<loadedanvils> 14.04.01
<loadedanvils> if I upgrade to 14.10 will it help?
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: i would stick to 14.04, and try to sort this
<vizhonary> Yeah.. I already found forum posts about fixing an unresponsive GRUB.. Most say to turn on Legacy USB in the BIOS but mine already is, and all the ohter fixes take long enough I've not tried them yet.
<loadedanvils> well, I'm not sure how to proceed at this point
<loadedanvils> I know that it's failing loading the graphics
<ChogyDan> loadedanvils: what graphics?  What is the error?
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: from your failsafeX desktop, switch drivers to see from additional driver section
<loadedanvils> cli mode is okay
<loadedanvils> okay I will try
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: can you remember wich driver loaded?
<lotuspsychje> too late
<vizhonary> I found I couldn't mess with anything related to my graphics drivers while X is open... NVidia insists on X being disabled to make any changes to the system.
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: try the link from Bashing-om or try nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: maybe reset a bios to defaults, see if it influences your grub keyboard
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: did you do a bios flash recently?
<lagbox> so any word on the fglrx wine dependency issue or is that pushed to 15.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> lagbox: what are you trying to get working? game?
<lagbox> just to install wine and not remove fglrx
<vizhonary> No.. I have not changed anything in BIOS in since the last updates about 2 years ago and anything else I've done related to the MB is no longer relevant because it's all Windows related crap and I'm fixing longstanding problems I've had with Windows by just making this a LINUX box and running Windows in a VM.
<ChogyDan> lagbox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-cuda-toolkit/+bug/1129409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1129409 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Nvidia and AMD graphics drivers should indicate whether they provide libcuda.so.1, libOpenCL.so.1, etc." [Medium,In progress]
<vizhonary> My longstanding Windows Problems are Win7 and .NET 3.5 corruption related.
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: lets start from start, you have an optimus card so you need the right grafix driver first right
<vizhonary> I got the latest legacy drivers from NVidia.. Don't think I can do much more right than that.
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: check the link from Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: or try nvidia-prime
<daftykins> that's pretty wrong actually for nvidia on ubuntu ;)
<vizhonary> Daftykins: They were specifically for Ubuntu/Debian 64-bit.. Not sure how I could do any better.
<daftykins> by using packages.
<daftykins> vizhonary: given you've had so many issues it'd help if you approached advice from this channel with an open mind :)
<Bashing-om> vizhonary: In regards to the keyboard issue, is this a server main board ? Some backgrapind info , where problems are known : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9484206/ .
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: did you download those drivers manually after 14.04 install?
<loadedanvils> hello
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: any luck?
<loadedanvils> not really
<loadedanvils> I wrote down the error message
<loadedanvils> well, the message att eh eend of failsafex
<vizhonary> lotuspsycheje: Yes... I installed Ubuntu and first thing I did was found the latest Legacy drivers from NVidia for ubuntu, then found they won't run under X and spent the next two hours figuring out how to make GRUB boot to a BASH shell instead of X and have gone as far as to make a batch file that will flip it back and forth with one command.
<loadedanvils> the last line is
<loadedanvils> mountall: fsck /boot/efi [762] terminated with status 1
<ChogyDan> vizhonary: did you get them from the nvidia website, or the ubuntu repository?
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: did the drivers ubuntu loaded from setup not work for you?
<vizhonary> I got them from NVidia.
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: do you have an uefi system perhaps?
<vizhonary> No, the default drivers did not work... The Display control panel threw errors and it wouldn't recognize my second monitor at all till I installed NVidia's driver.
<loadedanvils> lotuspsychje I think so
<lotuspsychje> ChogyDan: he has an optimus card
<loadedanvils> this is the first time I've had this problem. I installed latest update and then when I restarted I could not boot
<loadedanvils> well, I couldn't start graphics
<loadedanvils> I was able to boot
<ChogyDan> loadedanvils: is linux-generic still installed?
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: did you see other drivers at 'additional drivers' section?
<vizhonary> There can't be any confusion in LINUX over what GPU it's using either because I have all the build in Sound and Grapics on the motherboard disabled at the BIOS level.
<loadedanvils> lotuspsychje I wasn't able to access it
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: can you remember wich driver loaded?
<loadedanvils> the additional drivers, because I think it failed
<vizhonary> I never saw what driver Ubuntu installed but I installed... checking...
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: you said you could boot into failsafeX, stretched screen?
<loadedanvils> yes
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: and additional drivers dont load?
<loadedanvils> I'm not sure. I can't normally start ubuntu
<vampire_bill> ok got to the hd where 14.04 is installed now how to remove update that messed up gui
<loadedanvils> unless I do this, or I start it in cli mode
<vizhonary> Looks like I installed 344.75.
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: try the fix broken packages option from recoverymode maybe
<vizhonary> Double checking.
<loadedanvils> I tried
<loadedanvils> it doesn't help me
<loadedanvils> I get the same error message
<vizhonary> No.. I installed 340.65
<loadedanvils> and it goes away when I hit esc to go into the stretched version
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | vizhonary
<ubottu> vizhonary: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: how about loading the previous kernel line from grub?
<loadedanvils> lotuspsychje it only works in recoverymode
<vizhonary> Looking for NVidia-Prime... Have not found it yet... Found lots of forum posts and crap about it but not the actual package... Checking with Ubuntu Software Center now.
<vampire_bill> i would like to know how to do that
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: from recoverymode, we need to find whats wrong on your update
<vampire_bill> the kernal update is what hosed my system
<Bashing-om> vizhonary: I am advised that the '750 ti' requires  version 334.xx or later for the driver .
<loadedanvils> lotuspsychje I would rather upgrade to newest version if it would help me solve the problem
<loadedanvils> but okay, I am in recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: 14.10 is only for 9 months right,
<vizhonary> Bashing-om: 340.65 is later. Infact, it's only 3 days old.
<_Kit__> Problem with 14.04 mobile broadband connection, works fine on the same machine, same setup using 10.04 liveCD. Can anyone help? :s
<loadedanvils> lotuspsychje if 14.10 works then it's no big deal for me
<noobeh> hey guys has anyone created a NAt gateway and internal network using ubuntu / digital ocean instances?
<vampire_bill> how to change the kernal update please
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: you can choose what you like, but i would go back to trusty
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | vampire_bill
<ubottu> vampire_bill: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Darknet> So i have been trying to setup roundcube many many times with a bunch of tutorials, and i am always failing at it. is there someone here who has a good tutorial on "how to make a friggin email server out of your ubuntu vps the easy way" ?
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: i would try to fish out syslog first to see whats wrong
<Darknet> seriously I NEED HELP :'(
<vampire_bill> lotuspsychje: thank you I just want to go back to the kernal before the update tonight
<Bashing-om> vizhonary: Yeag. my tunnel vision at fault for driver version .. for Nvidia-Prime : http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html .
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: in worst case scenario, your problem still continues on 14.10
<lotuspsychje> !optimus > Bashing-om seems like this trigger is outdated
<loadedanvils> I don't want to do any drastic changes right before finals
<p0rkbelly> having extreme issues getting my brand new Nvidia GTX 970 working wth the drivers...
<loadedanvils> sorry about that, I didn't realize screen was scrolled down
<p0rkbelly> after I log in successfuly, there is no Unity. so removed, the nvidia-current from APT
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Thanks for that, will surely take under advisement .
<Darknet> !webmail
<loadedanvils> how do I get the syslog
<p0rkbelly> and downloaded from NVIDIA direct. The resolution finally comes up correct
<p0rkbelly> but now, I can't even get to tty1 tty2 after I login
<p0rkbelly> black screen
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i also recently heard it from Ben64
<vizhonary> Bashing-Om: That page is a bit dated and installing this looks like enough work (because I need to reboot to exit to a shell to do it) that I really am not in the mood to do it right now.
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: var/log/syslog
<loadedanvils> okay
<vampire_bill> what is command to get list of kernals so I can remove last update
<vampire_bill> thank you
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: or /var/log/dmesg
<vizhonary> P0rkbelly: Join the club... Same problem but my ttys didn't work from the point of install regardless of graphics driver.
<lotuspsychje> vampire_bill: you can load previous kernel from grub (hold shift at boot)
<Bashing-om> vizhonary: I am under advisement ^^ that the link is outdated anyway .. so we go with lotuspsychje's link for optimus.
<vampire_bill> lotuspsychje: thank you
<loadedanvils> lotuspsychje I have the syslog, what do I do with it?
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: search for any troubles
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: like grafix drivers cant load, or other errors
<loadedanvils> there are a lot of errors
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: good start to know whats happening :p
<lotuspsychje> p0rkbelly: ubuntu version? grafix card chipset? driver loaded?
<loadedanvils> Dec 11 18:04:52 ubtbkv nvidia-persistenced: Failed to query NVIDIA devices. Please ensure that the NVIDIA device files (/dev/nvidia*) exist, and that user 118 has read and write permissions for those files.
<loadedanvils> I don't think I have an NVIDIA device, I have AMD drivers
<loadedanvils> I mean, AMD graphics card
<p0rkbelly> lotuspsychje: fresh install 14.10, Nvidia GTX 970, 343.36 (latest from NVIDIA site)
<lotuspsychje> p0rkbelly: more users have trouble with graphics on 14.10, did it work on 14.04?
<vizhonary> P0rkbelly: Pretty sure that's a BETA driver... 340.65 seems to be the last non-beta one.
<p0rkbelly> lotuspsychje: only got this card 5 days ago -- should I try on 14.04?
<vizhonary> Actually, ignore that last statement.. That might be for a different series of cards than mine.
<lotuspsychje> p0rkbelly: yes i would try 14.04 fresh with cable on/updates during setup
<loadedanvils> I'm not sure what happened to my old drivers
<vizhonary> lotuspsychje: That's what I got and it installed half broken and half working.. Expect I'll be fixing issues for a while.
<lotuspsychje> vizhonary: for you its another prob, as you got an optimus card
<vizhonary> Yeah, I looked that up too and it being an Optimus card shouldn't make a bit of difference as that's all functionality to trading jobs between different GPUs and I only have one active GPU.
<loadedanvils> ok, I've been googling, and I'm still a bit lost
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: how about a nice fresh 14.04 install, and dig around syslog for a while before updating
<vizhonary> If I was using a GTX x60+ card (with multiple GPUs in one card) was running in SLI mode or had the onboard GPU enabled, I could see it being an Optimus card causing problesm with with only 1 GPU it shouldn't even have that functionality enabled.
<Kamuela> How would I go about troubleshooting a display issue on my laptop? The screen goes into a weird low-DPI mode with weird colors. I can fix it by switching resolutions back and forth until randomly it's better
<loadedanvils> lotuspsychje can I do this without deleting programs/code
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: i would wipe everything
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: you can backup packages with aptoncd or apt-get download packagename
<loadedanvils> I can't. I have programs I need for my cs class, and it's right before end of semester
<loadedanvils> well, actually
<lotuspsychje> loadedanvils: always backup stuff
 * lotuspsychje needs a coffe break
<loadedanvils> hmm. I will think about what to do.
<_Kit__> Can anyone help with mobile broadband conf? It works from a 10.04 liveCD but not 14.04 install, I've reinstalled network-manager with no effect.
<vizhonary> Argh... I'm almost ready to throw in te towel on this whole Ubuntu mess and just set it up to boot in Win7... Now I'm finding VMWare player a.) does not recognise any of my external drives and I have three different copies of Win7 install files but they are all on external drives and b.) Seems stuck on doing it as an ISO image and not on it's own disk.
<vizhonary> I have a whole 1TB drive I want to put Win7's VM on.
<thorie> how can i disable the screen from going blank when i unplug the power to my laptop?
<vizhonary> That's it... VMWare in LINUX sucks compared to VMWare in Windows.. I'm just going to disconnect the Ubuntu drive for now, put Windows on the other drive and worry about possibly setting up a VM Winbox running under LINUX later, and possibly in a different version of LINUX.
<vizhonary> VMware in Linux 1.) does not recognize external USB drives for the purpose of installation, 2.) Refuses to use a physical disk partition but wants to use a virtual drive, and 3.) Fails anyway because it doesn't have permission to set up a virtual machine.
<daftykins> vizhonary: that's lovely but that's proprietary software and nothing to do with here.
<cfhowlett> vizhonary, virtualbox is recommended much more often than vmware.  your choice.
<vizhonary> I'll check it out then, but for now, Ubuntu is being shelved and I'm just installing Winblows... If I can figure out how to set up a VM that will actually run it from the disk I install it on, I'll be back in business.
<huangfz> hello
<huangfz> everyone
<huangfz> =_=。
<thorie> can anyone help me?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vizhonary> Holy hell.. Now Windows wants to give me a problem I've never seen before.. It can't find anyworking drivers for my machine and wants me to provide drivers on a seperate disk.
<thorie> how do i get ubuntu to ignore my ac power connection?
<vizhonary> thorie: I could be wrong but I think that's in the display settings.
<cfhowlett> vizhonary, windows support = ##windows
<vizhonary> I'm pretty sure there is a checkbox for whether or not it pays attention to whether it is running off battery or not.
<thorie> what is display settings?
<cfhowlett> !cn | huangfz
<ubottu> huangfz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<daftykins> vizhonary: we don't care about your windows troubles, i'm sorry but it's off topic. please take it to ##windows as mentioned.
<vizhonary> theorie: It's in the control panels.. Should be one of the boxes on your taskbar.
<thorie> do you know the package name for it?
<vizhonary> It's not a package.. It's in the system control panels.
<thorie> how do i install that?
<vizhonary> You don't.. You open the control panels, select Display and look for the right box. If you installed ubuntu, it should alread be there.
<vizhonary> If you are doing some uber-crude installation and selectively installing packages, you'd have to ask someone else what the control panel package actually is.
<thorie> i'm not sure
<thorie> should I be using XFree86 or Xorg?
<vizhonary> I know I remember seeing a tab for whether or not the system pays attention to the battery somewhere in the control panels, though. It may have been in Power Management settings and not Display, though.
<vizhonary> Err, not tab.. Check box.
<thorie> i don't even think i have a control panel
<thorie> i installed a window manager, but it barely has any apps
<thorie> for editors, i have xedit
<cfhowlett> thorie, windows managers don't HAVE apps.  they manage windows
<Kion> is there an easy way to delete all past linux images?
<thorie> oh
<thorie> maybe Ubuntu just isn't compaatible with this laptop?
<thorie> is there a place where i can get professional support for Ubuntu?
<xangua> Canonical.com
<thorie> isn't that for businesses?
<thorie> if you're talking about http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<thorie> anyone here want to get paid to help me?
<thorie> i just can't figure this out, there are no files in /etc/pm/power.d and so i don't know what's causing the AC power to suspend the machine
<cfhowlett> thorie, make a text file of exactly what the problem is.  take some screenshots.  paste them to fpaste.org   and imgur  so people can see.  put the links to those pasts here
<thorie> i don't even know how to do those things
<thorie> is there a way to take a screenshot on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !paste | thorie
<ubottu> thorie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9484964/
<cfhowlett> !mac | thorie, ah.   mac.
<ubottu> thorie, ah.   mac.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> what's new tonight?
<cfhowlett> etzerd, pro-tip: "tonight"?  ubuntu is a global OS, e.g. it's noon here in beijing.  How about "Greetings".  Now; your ubuntu question?
<thorie> now ubuntu wont even boot anymore:(
<etzerd> it's noon already in beijing? it is bed time in New York. I'm about to go to bed and it is day time for you there.
<cfhowlett> thorie, ask the mac channels for help with ubuntu Mac.
<thorie> anyone know how to go into grub?
<cfhowlett> !grub | thorie
<ubottu> thorie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<thorie> can u give me a hint... im typing ftom my phone :(
<etzerd> cfhowlett: I don't really have a question now. I just install ubuntu with 5 defferent desktop. but the thing that i realize each desktop that I switch to have the same apps on their desktop. just like a copy
<DrAwesomeClaws> hey folks.  I have my system set to get date-time from internet, but for some reason most of the time when I boot the date is either Dec 31 2011, 2001, and it was 2003 once.  Not sure how that'd fail?  It should just be checking Internet for current time and setting system time to that right?
<DrAwesomeClaws> also, does anyone know how to set date manually from command line?  Can't search google because date is wrong, ssl fails
<cfhowlett> etzerd, next time, install ONLY the desktop environment, e.g. sudo apt-get install xfce4       will get you xfce but NOT the apps
<DrAwesomeClaws> and i'm using i3, so dateimte doesnt come up in settings
<cfhowlett> DrAwesomeClaws, man date            it's in there
<DrAwesomeClaws> thanks
<etzerd> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> etzerd, happy2help
<DrAwesomeClaws> yay, it's 2011
<DrAwesomeClaws> anyone have any idea why this fails?
<DrAwesomeClaws> seems like it'd be hard to mess up, haa
<etzerd> cfhowlett: which one you think is best xfce4 or lxde?
<cfhowlett> DrAwesomeClaws, I seem to recall that random time changes indicate a failing battery ...
<DrAwesomeClaws> the battery in this laptop is dead, so that sounds likely
<cfhowlett> etzerd, my opinion doesn't matter.  what works best for YOU?  test them both.
<DrAwesomeClaws> but wtf would the battery effect the date?
<cfhowlett> DrAwesomeClaws, CMOS battery,
<DrAwesomeClaws> it should just be "Hey server, what time is it? Ok, setting system time ti <time>"
<etzerd> what is the command to uninstall a desktop? example kde?
<DrAwesomeClaws> thanks for info
<cfhowlett> etzerd, "desktop" = DE desktop environment.  sudo apt-get install kde-plasma lxde xfce4 gnome-desktop
<thorie> why does rescue mode need to connect to the ubuntu archives
<etzerd> cfhowlett: I mean uninstall
<droolendug> exit
<etzerd> cfhowlett: you see my last question?
<etzerd> from the terminal if I want to uninstall a DE what is the command to do that?
<xangua> etzerd: fresh install would be the fastest way
<xangua> There were some commands, but are outdated
<etzerd> xangua: I installed 4 different DEs now I decided to use only 2 of them. How can I uninstall let say kde. what is the command to do that.
<etzerd> I know for install is "sudo apt-get install follow by  the DE name" but  what about uninstall?
<sahildcoder> hello
<etzerd> so nobody knows the command how to uninstall a DE?
<bubbasaures> etzerd, There is no magic command, do the research.
<etzerd> bubbasaures: when I asked how to install, everybody told me so fast "sudo apt-get install follow by the name of the DE I want to install. but now I want to uninstall one DE no one can tell me how.
<thorie> sudo apt-get uninstall ?
<bubbasaures> etzerd, Just an unusual question and not a real issue as of yet is all.
<etzerd> can I replace the command "install" with "uninstall"?
<spinza> sudp apt-get remove [name of packace]
<thorie> oh remove
<spinza> *sudo apt-get remove [name of packace]
<bubbasaures> !meta-packages
<spinza> add option --purge to remove all package configs as well
<spinza> if you want
<etzerd> spinza, thanks
<etzerd> I tried it and it's work.
<delinquentme> question on public key fingerprints !  The fingerprint .. itself isn't actually used for intra-machine authentication
<delinquentme> but INSTEAD ... its nice and small + to be passed over a private-ish channel ... to verify the public key which was passed via email / the interwebs
<delinquentme> ja?
<oswald> i need to install ubuntu mobile on my android device ROM
<hilbilly> generally speaking, delinquentme you would send the public key digest to the end user to verify the integrity of the file.
<nmz787> hi delinquentme
<hilbilly> The size depend on the type of digest you use.  Longer is better.
<delinquentme> nmz787, howdeh!
<delinquentme> hilbilly, public key digest ... this is the contents of the public key file right?
<hilbilly> yes
<delinquentme> and the public key digest is sent over non-secure communications
<hilbilly> you can attach the digest to the downloaded file
<delinquentme> and then the fingerprint over something more secure to verify against tampering in the non-secure
<delinquentme> verify against tampering in the non-secure transfer **
<hilbilly> you want to attach the fingerprint.  The public key is used to verify that digest.
<delinquentme> hilbilly, so my understanding is wrong ...
<hilbilly> in other words, the end user runs the validation on the file using your public key.
<hilbilly> it should match what you have
<delinquentme> I was thinking that the fingerprint is used to verify the public key
<delinquentme> user sends the public key digest to me over email,  SCP that digest into my servers authorized_keys file
<delinquentme> then generate a fingerprint from the digest they gave me over non-secure communication
<hilbilly> read this article .. http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/8034/how-digital-signature-verification-process-works
<delinquentme> against the generated fingerprint they gave me over something secure
<hilbilly> The public key is public.  It can only verify the file was authenticated by using your private key, which no body should know.
<delinquentme> yeah I get that the public is ... just that
<delinquentme> but I need someones public key ... not their fingerprint
<delinquentme> to allow them access to my server
<delinquentme> right?
<hilbilly> server authentication does not have anything to do with PKI.  That is just username/password authentication.
<hilbilly> you can use other means, like biometrics
<delinquentme> hilbilly, sure but using SSH, and authorized_keys ... where authorized_keys contain a public key for a user I want to allow access to my machine
<delinquentme> I was sent a fingerprint and im pretty sure that the fingerprint ... isn't going to get me the public key
<delinquentme> only verify it
<leope> Hi! Is there any version better than ubuntu studio?
<raptor_> is there any good reading about  apt  sources.list and Trusty ?
<mutual> how do I get rid of the "pop" sound every time i adjust the volume or start to play some sound
<mutual> it's not a normal pop sound
<mutual> it's like a crack
<mutual> like your ears popping
<mutual> has anyone seen this before??
<mutual> *?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you tried Netflix , hulu , hbo go , Amazon prime  natively in Firefox or chrome ?
<bazhang> !netflix | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<xangua> netflix should work with html5 in Google Chrome
<tarelerulz> Well,  bazhang , Its not unoffical to update your system.  I have used Netflix with out an hack .  The rest  I have not used.   Do any of you use streaming video services on Linux?
<bazhang> tarelerulz, did you wish to fix something? or just polling
<tarelerulz> Would you like to know if it worth your time ?  Is that poll?  I mean Googling something and see some tutorial is not the same as say you saying it does work.
<bazhang> tarelerulz, that type of polling is meant for #ubuntu-offtopic
<tarelerulz> Of topic is meant for say  I don't know the weather.  I'm asking about Linux .  If I heard a no on say Amazon prime I would not ask any more.  If you don't want to help me cool.
<JargonNode> got a quick question, if I created folders in my home folder, and then mounted a network share to it, it works, I can read the shares from my home folder, but the permissions were changed over to root, how can I change them back to my user's control, because currently the network share is read only [Running Ubuntu 14.10]
<da_didi> JargonNode: how do you mount? i think you can pass uid/gid to mount
<da_didi> JargonNode: something like this: http://stackoverflow.com/a/9421736/261817
<Eldunar> hello, can u tell me what wrong with my cairo-dock? When it apears it push bottom of windows currently oppened  up. ill give u screenshot. how to fix it? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/przechwycenieobrazuekranu-12122014-090704.php
<asimov> I have a question.
<asimov> How is ubuntu updating eol releases?
<krs> what do you mean?
<krs> when its EOL you get a message that it wont receive any more updates and that you should upgrade
<asimov> I mean what I say unless I am under attack by microwave radiation.
<krs> well the "how" can mean a lot of things =P
<krs> but ok, it updates via "apt-get upgrade" as usual until it doesnt receive any more updates.
<energizer> Hi. Suddenly, when I open Chrome, the whole window is completely distorted, weird, pixellated. Doesn't happen in firefox. Help?
<asimov> Is it connected to some hidden ether?
<krs> energizer: are you arent zoomed in/out?
<BlueShark> energizer, Press Ctrl + 0
<BlueShark> Does that help?
<energizer> krs no im not
<energizer> Here's a screenshot of chrome
<energizer> http://i.imgur.com/08cWDXc.png
<krs> thats definitly something wrong with chromes rendering yes
<asimov> The release changes and it claims to not be connected to the internet.
<asimov> There must be some hardware backdoor.
<asimov> 12.10 is eol correct?
<BlueShark> energizer, Have a look here: http://www.ghacks.net/2014/08/27/fix-latest-chrome-looking-zoomed-in-and-blurry/
<sgo11> hi, regarding Bug #1278223, do anyone have a workaround?
<ubottu> bug 1278223 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse Flickering after adding 3rd Monitor" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278223
<ArunC> I'm on Ubuntu 14.10. I get bash auto completions when I use tmux, but not otherwise. Any idea what might be wrong?
<energizer> BlueShark: thanks ill check it
<sgo11> this is not really about 3rd monitor. it's about two graphic cards. I am using displaylink usb. The flickering happens when I open some webpages in browser.
<cfhowlett> !12.10 | asimov,
<ubottu> asimov,: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<lllshamanlll_> Hi, i'm trying to get names of files with no patten in the ending, so  i'm with: find "dir" -name "file_pattern" -print0 | xargs -0 tail | grep "pattern" , but idk how to inverse it & pass filename, i see that it should be sthng like || near xargs , can any1 help?
<nbros652> I am attempting to set up a RAID in ubuntu 14.04, but no matter what I try, I get an error that says "Installation step failed." Anyone dealt with this before.
<hateball> lllshamanlll_: it is likely you will get better answers over in #bash
<asimov> yes but for being eol it still offers the most support out of any of the OS software I have here
<somsip> lllshamanlll_: grep -v is used to invert the match
<asimov> will you send over some bubbly water room service?
<asimov> hold the flouride
<asimov> I have had enough of flouride nation
<dts|pokeball> test
<asimov> dts|pokeball: itworks
<dts|pokeball> asimov, i got banned and idk which channel so im sending test to each channel
<asimov> it is ok just stay unbanned
<somsip> dts|pokeball: go to #freenode and ask there
<dts|pokeball> asimov, im trying to change my nick
<asimov>  /nick somenick
<lllshamanlll_> hateball: thx, i'll try
<dts|pokeball> asimov, i know... but i cant change it if im banned
<DevAntoine> hi
<ararob> xubuntu is great
<asimov> dts|pokeball: it reports that also when on a channel without +v
<asimov> the GPU seems to be fixed unless my eyes were calibrated
<asimov> I take it this is comming from NFS
<asimov> But how the kernel is connecting physically is still a bit of a mystery.
<DevAntoine> I have multiple issues with my current ubuntu installation: the biggest one being my screen layout not being saved each time I reboot. I'm using the free driver, with ARandR to handle dual screen. When I reboot and look into ARndR, my second screen is always far away on the right. It's being annoying
<iptable> DevAntoine: what's the graphivs card?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> from yesterday, If I type adb shell in the terminal, I get: device not found
<cristian_c> and if I type adb devices, I get an empty list
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, go to #android
<DevAntoine> iptable: [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM]
<iptable> don't know much about radeon management myself. for nvidia, using proprietary driver and settings system allows me to confiure it AND save
<iptable> *could* be worth a shot for radeon?
<DevAntoine> it seems I have to save my ARandR configuration and add it to my startup files. Two weird things: 1) before one of my screen got unplugged everything was working fine without startupt file. 2) I'm not able to save an ARandR config file
<iptable> tru running it with gksudo or sudo
<DevAntoine> iptable: when I used proprietary driver my system was fucked
<cfhowlett> !english | DevAntoine,
<ubottu> DevAntoine,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<DevAntoine> at each start all my settings, including desktop settings, were gone
<iptable> DevAntoine: mind your language. I'm also sure that it didn't get used sexually, so please describe what was wrong.
<iptable> ok
<DevAntoine> proprietary ati drivers are really bad
<iptable> is this ubuntu/kubuntu/etc?
<docteur-charles-> Hi, please how can i install whatsapp on my Ubuntu desktop ?
<DevAntoine> it's ubuntu with xfce installed after
<cfhowlett> docteur-charles-, www.whatsapp.com
<iptable> DevAntoine: I'd be tempted to ask if the same issues occur with just ubuntu unity
<iptable> xfce is known to be awkward with multiple monitors. even with nvidia on my machine. ended up ditching it
<iptable> xfce, not the laptop ;)
<DevAntoine> iptable: yeah, I wasn't able to configure properly my two monitors withut xrandr
<iptable> DevAntoine: try unity and it's monitor configuration (standard one), see how that works.
<DevAntoine> I've started ARandR with sudo and was able to generate an .sh file, with root:root as user:group
<iptable> also maybe try unity with proprietary drivers from ati.
<iptable> We need to try it all to figure out which component is having an issue
<DevAntoine> I guess I have to chown the file and add it to the startup scripts and it should be fine
<iptable> DevAntoine: yup, try that then
<DevAntoine> iptable: I'm wondering why I have to run ARandR with sudo to let him write in my home folder
<DevAntoine> And now I'm wondering if I need to chown the .sh file to my user to execute it at startup
<dts|pokeball> god damn it
<cfhowlett> !english | dts|pokeball,
<ubottu> dts|pokeball,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<philip_> hello
<philip_> pls i was checking on the my so i did a dmesg i found this [1196459.110536] raid6: sse2x1    6469 MB/s
<philip_> what does it mean
<philip_> will like to know the raid my system is using
<philip_> can someone explain what this mean after a dmesg"[1196459.110536] raid6: sse2x1    6469 MB/s
<philip_> '
<kLOs> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<ikonia> kLOs: ?
<kLOs> which should i comment out in /etc/default/grub?
<asimov> hey python
<ikonia> you've set the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT parameter
<kLOs> the Grub_Timeout or Grub_hidden?
<kLOs> it's a LTS server system
<asimov> the isp dropped the line after the routes were added
<ikonia> kLOs: re-generate the file and see if grub_hidden_timeout is being put into the config
<kLOs> yes, it is
<philip_> can someone explain what this mean after a dmesg"[1196459.110536] raid6: sse2x1    6469 MB/s
<asimov> Svetlana do you need target?
<Svetlana> what target?
<ikonia> PryMaL: what do you mean "what does it mean"
<ikonia> PryMaL: it's raid status
<ikonia> oops sorry PryMaL
<ikonia> philip_ it's raid disk status
<philip_> which means am running on raid 6
<ikonia> yes
<philip_> ikonia i inserted a hard disk to an array instead of 300gb it sees it as 8gb
<ikonia> philip_: how did you add it to the array ?
<philip_> just by inserting it plug and play
<ikonia> is this a hardware raid controller ?
<philip_> i have no idea i wasnt there during installation and setup
<ikonia> so you've just blindly plugged a disk in - you don't know how the raid was configured, even if it's software or hardware raid and you're surprised that it's not working
<ikonia> philip_: this is not really an acceptable way to manage a raid system
<philip_> because i had no idea it was running on raid
<ikonia> again - this is not really an acceptable way to manage a system/raid system - blindly plugging in raid
<ikonia> or disks in general
<philip_> i did proc/mdstat i had this Personalities :
<philip_> unused devices: <none>
<ikonia> so that looks like a software raid config is not running
<philip_> but when i did a dmesg i that when i found this raid6: sse2x1
<ikonia> that could be the raid controller, that could be metadata on the disk ?
<philip_> ikonia i will really appreciate if u help
<Dro__> hello, i have a strange problem, my webcam works well with Cheese but flash don't detect it on browser
<ikonia> philip_: check out what hardware controller you are using, learn about your system
<ikonia> philip_: then move forward from there
<philip_> am using hp gen8 pro
<ikonia> thats not really enough info
<ikonia> you need to understand your hardware and how it's configured
<philip_> which means my system is currently not on raid right
<ikonia> no it doesn't mean that
<philip_> ikonia any command to display hardware info
<ikonia> philip_: hwinfo - but that won't tell you how things like a raid controller is configured
<ikonia> research
<ikonia> you've not even given a hardware model number
<philip_> okay.
<ikonia> a "gen 8" is just generation 8 - but of what model ?
<gdi2k> I have a weird issue where I cannot add read permission for other users to some files using chmod. Not seen this behaviour before. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9487075/ any ideas?
<philip_> its a dl380p
<philip_> what exactly happening is that i am running out of space and want to increase the hard disk
<cfhowlett> Dro__, what browser app are you using to access your webcam?
<Dro__> cfhowlett, chronium
<cfhowlett> Dro__, check your chromium settings
<Dro__> cfhowlett, the problem is that in flash settings there is no webcam detected
<asimov> The torrent is almost up.
<asimov> Is this publicaly logged?
<asimov> Best place to report treason?
<asimov> Article I Section 20
<Ben64> asimov: this is an ubuntu support channel only
<ikonia> asimov: stop it please
<ikonia> stick to the topic or be quiet
<asimov> all for one one for all support?
<ikonia> check the topic
<ikonia> !guidelines | asimov
<ubottu> asimov: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<asimov> So when is the national guard going to start opening fire on the enemies of the State?
<ndoungue> salut
<ndoungue> salut
<daniella> salut
<ndoungue> salut
<daniella> salut c't cmt
<ndoungue> sa va
<daniella> tu ft kw
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ben64> daniella: ndoungue: stop talking to yourself in this channel please
<daniella> what do you want
<bazhang> daniella, this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> daniella, did you have an actual ubuntu support question
<daniella> tell me your problem i will help you
<ndoungue> how can i do to open a private session chat?
<cfhowlett> daniella, describe how to customize the light-dm login image
<cfhowlett> daniella, sorry.  ignore
<bazhang> ndoungue, /msg nickname hi
<cfhowlett> ndoungue, best to ask permission first
<ndoungue> vos noyaux
<daniella> tes noyaux a toi aussi
<Ben64> surely i'm not the only one who sees that daniella and ndoungue are connecting from the same ip...
<cfhowlett> !fr | daniella
<ubottu> daniella: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> ndoungue, #ubuntu-fr
<ndoungue> thank you bro
<bazhang> welcome
<Dro__> help me please.. my webcam is working fine with Cheese but the flash player does'nt detect it on browser
<ararob> Dro__:whats cheese
<asimov> Dro__: use the flash player setup tool
<Dro__> ararob, Studio Webcam Cheese..
<_war10ck_> ararob: Webcam software
<ararob> ah
<Dro__> do you have an idea how to solve it please?
<cfhowlett> Dro__, flashplayer setup in the browser ...
<Dro__> cfhowlett, the flash player don 't detect any webcam
<Dro__> the webcam list is empty
<asimov> What tools are required for bluetooth inet networking?
<daniella> ndoungue sa dit quoi
<bazhang> daniella, english here
<ndoungue> sa roule bb
<asimov> Dro__: reinstall flash and install the flash config tool
<EriC_> 2 birds with 1 stone at it's best..
<asimov> Dro__: or just quit using flash
<_war10ck_> Dro__: What is the output when you run : ls -ltr /dev/video* ?
<Dro__> _war10ck_,  crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 déc.  12 10:26 /dev/video0
<Dro__> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 1 déc.  12 10:27 /dev/video1
<ribot> hi
<ribot> i'm trying to increase gedit's recent file list using this command, but the filelist still only shows 5 recent files: gsettings set org.gnome.gedit.preferences.ui max-recents "uint32 10"
<Dro__> asimov, but how can i open my webcam on browser if i quit using flash
<augustas_> shit brix
<augustas_> sorry. Hello!
 * ObrienDave can see cfhowlett's ignore list getting longer and longer and ... ;p
<cfhowlett> augustas_, ask your ubuntu questions
<ikonia> augustas_: lets make it clear - bad language is not allowed in this channel.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | augustas_
<augustas_> ok i understand. I said sorry
<ubottu> augustas_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dro__> so when i try with firefox i can't click the bouton "allow" in flash!
<interweb> Hi, Where are keys of Ubuntu Backups software kept ? ( Can I use my backups just by the password I've set for or I should have Public and Private keys ?)
<interweb> And I'm using Ubuntu 14.10
<ObrienDave> you should be able to use the password you used for the backup. afaik, does not use public or private keys
<jemendja> hi
<felon> is there a way to password protect one folder so knowone can get in it?
<ikonia> you can enrypt it
<ikonia> but a simple permissions change will keep people out
<felon> ty
<blackangelpr> any one else had problems with sounds after couple of updates in ubuntu? my sound starting to play like speakers where broken even in low sound setting  :(
<gnorf> When I try to start tropico 5 i get this message: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<gnorf> I have searched the net for answers and i'v tried to do as told to fix it but the problem does not go away
<gnorf> any idea?
<Walex> which 'ike=' and 'esp=' values to use to get RFC4543 GCM AES 128b authentication+encryption? I tried 'aes256gcm16-aesxcbc-modp2048' and 'aes256gcm16-modp2048' from the example and the 128b equivalents but 'charon' does not seem to be able to negotiate those (5.2.1 on both sides).
<Walex> I checked and the kernel 'xfrm_algo' modules seesm to have the relevant support...
<Ridley5> hi all ,
<Ridley5> can i replace a remote .swf file with a local one ?
<Ridley5> i mean the script on the webpage must read the local .swf file not the online one
<Ridley5> i use Firefox
<ikonia> Ridley5: you don't do that
<madAndroid> morning all ... is anyone else in the UK seeing issues with running `apt-get update`?
<ikonia> Ridley5: you need to own the website
<ikonia> madAndroid: why don't you just tell us your issue
<madAndroid> "W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found"
<ikonia> confirmed
<ikonia> that url is dead
<madAndroid> okay .. our apt-get updates were working fine until about 30 mins to an hour ago
<ikonia> it's missing the gz or bz2
<ikonia> eg: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2
<ikonia> or http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<madAndroid> there should also be Packages urls
<madAndroid> there usually are
<ikonia> well there is no file called Package
<ikonia> hence the 404
<madAndroid> should I post the contents of my sources.list?
<ikonia> why ?
<madAndroid> is anyone else in the UK seeing the same thing, is my question
<bekks> madAndroid: How does it help you if otjhers see that too? :)
<ikonia> madAndroid: I've just told you the url is missing the file
<madAndroid> I;m trying to ascertain whether this is affecting only us
<ikonia> you can browse in a http browser and see whats there
<bekks> madAndroid: The file does not exist - for no one.
<madAndroid> yes, but apt-get update is failing due to that URL missing
<madAndroid> which is why I mentioned our source.list :)
<bekks> madAndroid: SO change the mirror then?
<madAndroid> yes, will look at doing that
<DEA7TH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair The instructions don't work for me in ubuntu 13.10 try out. In particular, 'unable to locate package boot-repair'.
<madAndroid> my point is, it was working until recently
<DEA7TH> Can I fix this without switching to 14.04?
<bekks> madAndroid: And now it isnt anymore, because a file is missing.
<madAndroid> yes, I get that :)
<cristian_c> a question: how can I purge a package without removing an other one?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've seached in the wiki and in the web
<madAndroid> thanks for being oh so very helpful, @ikonia, @bekks
<bekks> cristian_c: you just purge it?
<cristian_c> bekks, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<bekks> cristian_c: correct
<cristian_c> bekks, lol
<cristian_c> bekks, I'd like to purge the package without removing an other one
<Seveas> cristian_c: if the other package depends on the one you want to purge, then that's impossible.
<bekks> cristian_c: The command above does exactly what you want. It purges the given package.
<cristian_c> I try to check in synaptic or with apt
<cristian_c> bekks, it removes also an other package
<cristian_c> if I type Y
<bekks> cristian_c: So pastebin the entire output please
<cristian_c> ok
<Seveas> cristian_c: because that package depends on the one you want to remove. So you can purge both or neither, not just the one :)
<cristian_c> Seveas, yes, I've checked, lubuntu-desktop depends from gecko-mediaplayer
<cristian_c> Seveas, but I would not like to remove ubuntu desktop
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<Seveas> cristian_c: then don't remove gecko-mediaplayer :)
<cristian_c> lol
<ikonia> why do you want to remove it ?
<ikonia> it's 1.2 meg in size
<ikonia> it's not exactly killing your disk space
<cristian_c> ikonia, it's not a disk issue
<ikonia> cristian_c: then what is the issue ?
<cristian_c> ikonia, I'd like to build a different version in virtual machine
<ikonia> then build a different version in a virtual machine ?
<ikonia> why do you need to remove that one ?
<ikonia> just upgrade it once you build the new package
<cristian_c> ikonia, to do not use the existing version in the repository
<ikonia> or install to an alternative location
<ikonia> cristian_c: right, so upgrade it and the dependency will still be met
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<bekks> cristian_c: Did you pastebin the output requested?
<vibhavsinha> just to add, I do like the ability to remove things. That is another reason to be on ubuntu instead of windows.
<zenx> anyone using amd catalyst and intel integrated graphics with multi monitor?
<Delphin> hey everyone, does anyone know why I cant mount usb volumes under my account when I log in to xwindows? I double click on a volume to mount it and I get "Mount Failed" "Not authorized to perform operation"
<cristian_c> bekks, it's not longer needed, because it's been found that it was a dependency
<cristian_c> thanks to Seveas
<ikonia> vibhavsinha you've just said something that totally contradicts the discussion
<cristian_c> *tip
<ikonia> vibhavsinha: and is totally wrong - you can remove software in windows
<Seveas> ikonia: you scared him away :)
<ikonia> with comments like that - I'm not concerned
<Pricey> ikonia: I reckon apt-get remove is often more reliable at not leaving cruft, guessing that was his point.
<ikonia> Pricey: doesn't look like it, on both counts
<Pricey> ikonia: How'd you mean?
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<gnorf> I'm eating too much candy.
<alocer> hi all. who knows the url of images for maas ? what url is maas downloading ? from > ??? using 14.04 and maas version 1.6
<Matrika23>   http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<vladdi> How to change keyboard language from terminal? there is no locale file in /etc/default/
<madAndroid> for those that are interested: turns out the apt meta-data on that box must have been corrupt or something ... running `find /var/lib/apt/lists/ -type f -delete` followed by `apt-get update` sorted it out
<vladdi> how do I change language from terminal? there's no locale file in /etc/default/
<leeyaa> hello
<gnorf> hello
<leeyaa> does anyone know what this error mean when executing showmount: clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<leeyaa> nfs shares seem to be working fine
<bekks> leeyaa: Whats the output of "sudo service nfs status"?
<leeyaa> bekks: its nfs: unrecognized service
<leeyaa> i have installed nfs-common on client
<theahindle> Hi - does anybody know how to get the combined audio port on an iMac to work in Ubuntu?
<theahindle> Hm, apparently it's just line in, but that doesn't work either
<theahindle> I have a headset with mic/speakers with one output - it came with a splitter, but the mic doesn't work in it
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<gnorf> theahindle, look inside you and you will find the answer.
<theahindle> gnorf: I did, all I found were organs and blood
<bekks> leeyaa: and which mfs related services are running on the server?
<leeyaa> bekks: /mnt/nfs/rdam   192.168.10.0/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash,subtree_check)
<leeyaa> i think thats nfs3
<bekks> leeyaa: Thats not an answer to my question :)
<gnorf> theahindle, i mean spiritual, look inside yourself if you know what i mean
<leeyaa> bekks: i just followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<genericum> how do i show the grub starting screen ?
<genericum> i want to see it every time ..
<bekks> leeyaa: Thats doesnt answer my question either.
<genericum> is there  a wait time in grub.conf  ?
<Delphin> anyone got any idea to my question?
<genericum> by default
<theahindle> If I plug in an apple iphone headset, would that work with ubuntu on an imac?
<genericum> Delphin: ??
<bekks> genericum: Press esc or shift when booting, the menu is hidden by default.
<genericum> thanks !!
<Delphin> (Delphin) hey everyone, does anyone know why I cant mount usb volumes under my account when I log in to xwindows? I double click on a volume to mount it and I get "Mount Failed" "Not authorized to perform operation"
<leeyaa> bekks: its v4, just checked
<leeyaa> 192.168.10.148:/mnt/nfs/rdam on /mnt/rdam type nfs (rw,noatime,vers=4,addr=192.168.10.148,clientaddr=192.168.10.142)
<genericum> Delphin: sudo su .. then start nautilus
<bekks> leeyaa: Again: Which nfs related services are running on the server?
<bekks> genericum: NO, do not do that!
<bekks> Delphin: Dont do it.
<leeyaa> bekks: nfs-kernel-server
<genericum> its not root .. why not ?
<bekks> Delphin: Dont use nautilus as root. Fix your group memberships for allowing your user to access USB devices instead.
<genericum> bekks: ok .. that would be groupadd usb username ?
<leeyaa> genericum: it will work with root, in most situations, but you dont want to do that
<bekks> genericum: Because looking into a loading weapon isnt a good idea. AND because sudo su is nonsense AND because graphical applications are not to be used with sudo but with gksudo instead.
<Delphin> bekks: ok right, how do you fix it?
<genericum> by the way how do i disable usb automount ?
<bekks> Delphin: Which groups is the user in, already?
<genericum> Delphin: groupadd usb username was my guess ..
<genericum> but usb might not be the right group
<bekks> genericum: Stop guessing please ;) There is no "usb" group.
<brainwash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<leeyaa> bekks: maybe this is related? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1169939
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1169939 in nfs-utils "showmount: "clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered" when ONLY NFS4 is configured." [Unspecified,New]
<leeyaa> as mounts are working fine
<bekks> leeyaa: No. Because you are actually using NFSv3.
<leeyaa> bekks: mount -v shows nfsv4
<leeyaa> im confused
<leeyaa> here is output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9488613/
<genericum> bekks: perhaps fuse ?
<bekks> genericum: For what?
<bekks> genericum: Keep it in this channel please.
<brainwash> leeyaa: look at bug 1339805
<ubottu> bug 1339805 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "improve feedback of showmount command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339805
<leeyaa> brainwash: hm, ok which one is for nfsv4, i dont need others
<leeyaa> do i even need anything else if mounts are working fine
<gnorf> rm -fr /
<bekks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cfhowlett> gnorf, stop that NOW
<brainwash> leeyaa: did you read the bug description? are the mentioned services started?
<leeyaa> brainwash: they are not, because i dont need them
<bekks> leeyaa: Then the error message is perfectly correct.
<leeyaa> bekks: so it is basically a warning
<leeyaa> or whatever it is
<bekks> leeyaa: It tells you those services are not started. They are not started. To avoid that error message, start the named services.
<leeyaa> bekks: thanks
<leeyaa> one more question - why when i have hosts.deny ALL:ALL clients can still mount shares
<bekks> Because your export line says: 192.168.10.0/24
<bekks> leeyaa: IF you dont want clients to be able to mount, dont export your share to all possible clients in your network.
<leeyaa> bekks: yes, but with nfsv3 i had to enable portmap etc in hosts.allow
<leeyaa> is it different with nfsv4 ?\
<bekks> leeyaa: Yes.
<leeyaa> ok that explains
<leeyaa> so now i have to update just exports, nice, no more fiddling with hosts.allow
<leeyaa> thanks al ot bekks brainwash
<bekks> leeyaa: that was the correct way for nfsv3 already. Dont export shares to clients which should not mount your shares.
<Dro__> my webcam is working correctly with Cheese, VLC... etc but its not detected by flash player on browser.. anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<leeyaa> bekks: our servers with v3 were not configured by me and they use ubuntu6, totally different story
<lustic> I'm trying to install webcamstudio,  the default version in ubuntu repo's wont start for me,  so I added the Dailybuilds PPA from webcam studio,  but how to I go about installing it from that PPA ?
<bekks> leeyaa: Ubuntu 6.04?
<leeyaa> bekks: 6.06 LTS
<bekks> leeyaa: Support for 6.04 ended right before dinsaurs were extincted. Updatre those servers, to 12.04 at least.
<lustic> LOL
<leeyaa> bekks: thats what i am doing
<leeyaa> we are in the process of migrating to 14.04 lts
<lustic> I'm trying to install webcamstudio,  the default version in ubuntu repo's wont start for me,  so I added the Dailybuilds PPA from webcam studio,  but how to I go about installing it from that and not the default stable release?
<leeyaa> btw. i noticed latest nginx version is higher than what is available from apt. is the version in repositories patched with latest security updates ?
<brainwash> bekks: there was no 6.04, it was "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)" :)
<manikanta> hello
<leeyaa> brainwash: actually Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS :D
<bekks> brainwash: Yeah, it was named like that ;)
<theadmin> lustic: If you added the PPA all you have to do is "sudo apt-get update" and then it will switch to whatever repo currently has the latest version.
<theadmin> lustic: After that, just "sudo apt-get install" like you normally do.
<argoneus> hello
<lustic> hmm, appears the default nor the daily builds work then....
<argoneus> I accidentally set a+rwx on my entire home directory recursively
<argoneus> is there any way to revert it?
<EriC^^> argoneus: chmod -R 770 /home/<user>
<EriC^^> argoneus: it won't revert it, but it'll set the perms to that
<argoneus> aw
<argoneus> okay, thanks
<theadmin> argoneus: No way to revert, but you should be able to switch to default-ish permission via chmod -R 660 $HOME
<sfasdfsdfas> im trying to rsync folder between hosts in lan but its dialup speed which might be my landlords firewall. how do i rsync through net instead of lan
<theadmin> Or, yeah, 770 might be better
<ActionParsnip> sfasdfsdfas: network routing
<ActionParsnip> sfasdfsdfas: check if the route to the host is over eth0 or ppp0
<sfasdfsdfas> wireless
<ActionParsnip> sfasdfsdfas: then wlan0.....you get the idea
<Mez> So, does anyone have a suggestion for linux centralised auth that isn't LDAP, and doesn't mess about with policykit
<MatteusBlanc> Mes Kerberos
<ActionParsnip> Mez: NIS maybe....
<MatteusBlanc> auth = authentication of course, not authorisation
<ActionParsnip> Mez: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/NIS.html
<Mez> I've had a look into NIS, but, it doesn't seem to fit the bill.
<Mez> as it seems to not like to work with policykit at all
<sfasdfsdfas> so what exactly are you suggesting ActionParsnip i checked tables and everything looks fine
<ActionParsnip> sfasdfsdfas: if the network route to the remote system is over the wireless then it will be used.
<sfasdfsdfas> and transfer is 50kbps which is the problem
<ActionParsnip> sfasdfsdfas: what speed connection does the destination have?
<sfasdfsdfas> alot more
<grimlock_> thesilentoftrusty
<sfasdfsdfas> this is getting confusingu
<ActionParsnip> sfasdfsdfas: is the route to the system via wlan0?
<sfasdfsdfas> yes
<sfasdfsdfas> same lan
<ActionParsnip> sfasdfsdfas: ah, weird. tried rebooting the router?
<sfasdfsdfas> that solved all my problems !
<sfasdfsdfas> thank you
<ActionParsnip> first thing i would have gone for. just because you have a dedicated bit of kit doesnt mean its perfect; Its a computer like the one you are using
<hkeide_> I'm trying to log in as root on Ubuntu 14.10 on Google Compute Engine over SSH, but I get the message 'Please login as the user "ubuntu" rather than the user "root"'. Is there any way I can enable logging in to the root user via SSH?
<bekks> !root | hkeide_
<ubottu> hkeide_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hkeide_> I've tried setting the root password, that didn't have any effect
<hkeide_> (like detailed at that link)
<bekks> hkeide_: Because sshd still refuses root logins for good reasons.
<bekks> hkeide_:Login as user, then use sudo.
<hkeide_> all my deployment scripts assume that I can log in as root. Using sudo remotely in an automated fashion requires me to rewrite a lot of code
<hkeide_> and it either forces me to do the same for other distros which don
<teward> hkeide_: there's security risks in allowing root logon remotely - that's why it's disabled by default...
<hkeide_> 't have this idea, or special case for Ubuntu
<hkeide_> teward: I disagree
<hkeide_> logging in as a user that has passwordless sudo is exactly the same security wise
<bekks> hkeide_: which doesnt mean you are right - ssh root logins are disabled for security reasons on ubuntu.
<bekks> And passwordless sudo is not the default in Ubuntu, either.
<hkeide_> I only enable key based auth anyway, makes no difference that I have to say a magic incantation when logging in.
<teward> hkeide_: there is no 'passwordless sudo' in Ubuntu unless you have special configuration in sudoers
<hkeide_> bekks: it is on Google Compute Engine
<bekks> hkeide_: So you're not on Ubuntu, then?
<hkeide_> is there a better place to get support on GCE? The GCE site says to use the regular Ubuntu support channels
<teward> hkeide_: a quick google would have helped you to answer "how to enable root remote login" and http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18395622/remote-login-as-root-in-ubuntu is the first one i see
<teward> hkeide_: but http://askubuntu.com/questions/16178/why-is-it-bad-to-login-as-root and http://serverfault.com/questions/57962/whats-wrong-with-always-being-root are very good reads
<BluesKaj> aliases and sudoer no pwd entries work for me
<hkeide_> teward: a quick read of my messages would tell you I have already tried that
<teward> (and related to why we said it's a security risk to run as root all the time)
<BluesKaj> aliases in /.bashrc
<teward> hkeide_: correction: i joined AFTER those messages - scrollback on my client is horrid :P
<oliverp> I would like to save the output of my terminal/console window in a PDF file or similar, so I can sent a copy of all the output to a friend. The output contains colored text. Is that possible somehow?
<hkeide_> teward: sucks to be you
<teward> hkeide_: i take offense at that, with an attitude like that a lot of users won't want to help you
<hkeide_> teward: you have already shown that you don't want to help me
<BluesKaj> teward, drop the  attitude please
<bekks> hkeide_: watch your language
<hkeide_> bekks: sorry, just getting frustrated here, just being told I'm wrong for asking a simple question, same thing over and over
<BluesKaj> sorry teward, wrong guy
<zeno_> ohhhhh
<zeno_> dang
<bekks> hkeide_: You dont want to hear the answers. There were plenty of them, with all needed information.
<zeno_> #bekks muah
<hkeide_> whatever, this was a dry hole, thanks guys, stick to your guns, and keep the internet secure!
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: do you have an issue with Ubuntu dude?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: from what you said earlier, I picked up you were having a password issue?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: could have read it wrong...
<MadHatter42> A potential security vulnerability has been identified with HP Operations Manager for UNIX. The vulnerability can be exploited remotely to execute arbitrary code. How To Fix Upgrade to HP Operations Manager for Unix v9.11.120 (server and Java UI patches), v9.20.300 (server patches) or later.
<BluesKaj> not me ActionParsnip..was commenting about using aliases in/.bashrc and no pwd in the sudoers file to avoid pwds and long cli commands
<MadHatter42> I've been getting these on my ubuntu server
<MadHatter42> is anyone familiar with that
<MadHatter42> ?
<ikonia> talk to HP
<bekks> MadHatter42: So contact HP support, they have fixes for that.
<ikonia> these tools are a regular alert
<MadHatter42> they're dell servers
<ikonia> yes, talk to HP
<ikonia> they supply the agnet
<bekks> MadHatter42: Then why do you have HPOM installed? :)
<MadHatter42> well I dont, thats the funny part
<hkeide_> MadHatter42: yeah why?
<MadHatter42> in my dpkg --list i dont have anything like that
<ikonia> MadHatter42: what process is generating that warning
<bekks> MadHatter42: Well, obviously you have, since you wont get those messages otherwise.
<MadHatter42> my vulnerability scanner
<MadHatter42> retina
<vuash> #asana
<bekks> MadHatter42: Those software is not installed by regular .deb files.
<ikonia> MadHatter42: then it's looking at whatever is listening on the same port
<ikonia> MadHatter42: if you are runnjing a scanner you should have a basic idea of how to use it / manage the software
<ikonia> otherwise its worthless
<MadHatter42> ikonia, did that , nothing fancy just squid, apache, ssh opened
<ikonia> MadHatter42: no. thats not what I said
<ikonia> I didn't ask what's open
<ikonia> it sounds like running retina is a waste of time for you
<MadHatter42> ikonia, i went through my packages
<ikonia> I'm not asking what packages are installed
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: nm then, read it wrong :)
<MadHatter42> ikonia, i'm aware of the whole process
<bekks> MadHatter42: Oh, you proved you arent.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, np :)
<ikonia> MadHatter42: then why are you asking what to do, and don't appear to understand the output
<MadHatter42> the fact that i dint figure it out
<ikonia> figure it out ?
<igno818> question // Trying to tar apache open office and it is just freezing any suggestions?
<MadHatter42> i'm asking here
<ikonia> MadHatter42: you're asking how to use retina/security processes
<ikonia> yet you are stating you already knowo
<ikonia> know
<MadHatter42> ikonia, could you please calm down
<ikonia> I am calm
<igno818> hello
<MadHatter42> i have several servers, many of them dells running ubuntu servers and doing my vulnerability scan (as we are a PCI-DSS compliant environment) i got this new vulnerabilie
<igno818> Any reason why installing apache would freeze after tar in terminal?
<Osenpai> hi guys, is very slow to install openstack by canonical repo?
<MadHatter42> that i dont understand where it came from as i didnt install HPOM
<igno818> sudo tar -x Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.1_Linux_x86-64_install-rpm_en-US.tar.gz this is correct right>
<Pici> igno818: no... but what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> MadHatter42 because it's a crap scanner thats either not been configured or is just responding to a certain port/signature
<MadHatter42> ikonia, bekks
<ikonia> MadHatter42: what ?
<MadHatter42> thats not quite of a crappy scanner
<ikonia> MadHatter42: I'm not being rude - but if you are doing pci complience scans you should have an idea how to use the tool and manage the output
<Pici> igno818: please keep it in the channel.
<igno818>  ok
<MadHatter42> thats why am I asking here
<igno818>  I downloaded apache open office for Linux and ran that command and now it's just frozen
<ikonia> this is not where you learn how to do pci complience
<MadHatter42> i cant find anything related to HP OM
<ikonia> yes, because you don't understand the tool
<Pici> igno818: That looks like an archive for a Redhat installation.
<MadHatter42> the tool has a list and does some checks
<ikonia> it's either doing a sig check, or checking what's listening on the port and assuming it's HP
<ikonia> MadHatter42: it's a more complex tool than that
<ikonia> certainly to get worthwhile output
<igno818> Ah, you know of a program better than libre office
<Pici> igno818: Libreoffice (which is a fork of OpenOffice) is in the Ubuntu package repositories.
<igno818> Yeah I have that
<MadHatter42> ikonia, i know how it works thats why before asking i went through my packages AND listening ports
<MadHatter42> and unless its a false positive
<ciurkut> hiho guys i have weird problem... my date/time settings got messed up somehow... i didnt do anything with those and now i have internal errors every now and then... + i cant enter date/time settings cause it causes internal error too... i guess some timezones are missing in /usr/share/zoneinfo too (no utc)
<ikonia> you don't seem to know how it works
<igno818> Thank you for the reference and help Pici, I guess I will just run excel on my vm for right now :D
<igno818> trying to edit a csv for a db import
<ikonia> you appear to be asking in ##linux #debian #ubuntu and being told the same thing and parroting it in each channel
<MadHatter42> because i've been working for this for two days
<ikonia> right - and you don't get it
<MadHatter42> and i'm getting frustrated
<MadHatter42> i havent install anything of those products
<ikonia> I know this
<Pici> igno818: If you still want to use OpenOffice for some reason, make sure you download the DEB file from them.  Then just tar -xzvf Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.1_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<MadHatter42> and i've configured it correctly
<ikonia> and I've told you 2 base reason why it could be reporting that
<ikonia> thats 2 base reasons without actually doing any checks
<ikonia> there are others
<bekks> MadHatter42: The message you get clearly states to update HPOM. Get the HPOM documents, see how and where it is installed, and doublecheck on your system.
<bekks> MadHatter42: Asking the same things over and over again will not change the answers.
<MadHatter42> but i checked , i can even pastebin my netstat -tulpn and dpkg --list
<MadHatter42> still nothing hp related
<ikonia> that does not mean anything
<oku8> hello everybody
<ikonia> I've just said - forget the package list
<zwooll_> hi
<ikonia> yet you keep forcusing on it
<MadHatter42> ikonia, ok, what do you suggest ?
<ikonia> things get installed from outside package managers,
<ikonia> MadHatter42: it's a pointless discussion - you don't get it
<ikonia> MadHatter42: I Suggest getting a professional in to give you an overview/lessons and tie it into your complience process
<MadHatter42> i've been managing those servers since the installation hardening and through pci process
<ikonia> then why don't you understand this ?
<ikonia> this is not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> I suggest you take it to your security team
<bekks> MadHatter42: Did you read what I wrote?
<oku8> sorry to bother, I'm going to install Lubuntu for a friend who has many different operative systems running on the same network. How do you suggest that I set up Lubuntu's network to be able to communicate with Apple and Linux and possibly Windows too?
<MadHatter42> bekks, yes and i'm reviewing those
<bekks> MadHatter42: Yeah, and thats the way to go. It is pointless to insist that software is always installed using package managers.
<MadHatter42> ikonia, you're right
<oku8> I'm using it right now and the file manager doesn't feature a network element
<MadHatter42> in THIS server it is (except openssl that i compile it myself )
<MadHatter42> my first  thought was that it might be a driver
<BluesKaj> oku8, does the file manager show any other linux machines in network?
<MadHatter42> thats why asked here
<MadHatter42> anyway
<MadHatter42> i found it
<MadHatter42> ikonia, bekks its a fucking driver
<MadHatter42> [15:10:32] Shpendi Lala: /lib/modules/3.5.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/3com/
<pbx> how can i make backlight auto-adjust when i plug in AC?
<MadHatter42>  /lib/modules/3.5.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/3com/
<oku8> BluesKaj: thanks for answering, I currently don't have any other linux system in my network so I can't really tell :\
<bekks> MadHatter42: Whatch your language.
<MadHatter42> sorry, just frustrated
<BluesKaj> oku8, ok
<bekks> MadHatter42: and the 3com ethernet driver does NOT behave like HPOM.
<bekks> you are on the totally wrong track.
<oku8> BluesKaj: I only have a Windows computer on my network, which is on and even sharing some folders but I don't know if my Lubuntu 14.10 has Samba installed..
<oku8> I don't think so though
<MadHatter42> bekks, its one of the drivers, isnt related to HPOM
<MadHatter42> its a hp though
<MadHatter42> non prop driver
<bekks> MadHatter42: The error message IS related to HPOM, since HPOM uses Java, OpenSSL, etc.
<bekks> MadHatter42: The 3COM ethernet module is NOT your problem.
<omar_> Hola
<oku8> oh I actually found a Network option in the menu items, under "Go"
<bekks> MadHatter42: And, the 3COM module doesnt open any ports, as well.
<oku8> smb is working :)
<ro> hi
<ro> any one online
<oku8> absolutely yes
<ro> r   u from where
<bekks> ro: According to "/names", several hundreds of people.
<bekks> ro: Do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<ro> yes
<oku8> shoot
<ro> ? shoot
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oku8> ro, it's about the time to ask us :)
<oku8> ...
<ObrienDave> poofer lol
<bekks> A hacker. Uh uh.
<ararob> so uh
<oku8> isn't poofer a very bad insult?
<ararob> is there some counter for how many ubuntu users there are globally?
<ObrienDave> as in *poof*, he's gone ;p
<bekks> ararob: No.
<ararob> bekks: no estimation either?
<ararob> I'd wager there's atleast a million
<oku8> ararob I'm sure some statistics are generated
<bekks> ararob: "a lot".
<pbx> ararob, did you try the google? here's the first hit, with some good info on why it's a tough question. http://askubuntu.com/questions/80379/how-many-ubuntu-users-are-there-worldwide
<clarient_> hi, guys. Any channel on Raspberry Pi recommend?
<oku8> ararob there certainly is someone interested in this kind of statistics, it's just a matter of understanding whether they are publicly available
<ararob> pbx:yeah, i was just skimming thru it
<pbx> clarient_, first google hit for raspberry pi irc: http://www.raspbian.org/RaspbianIRC
<ararob> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/mark-shuttleworth-delivers-uds-keynote-address-sets-goal-for-200-million-ubuntu-users-in-4-years/
<oku8> is publicly a word btw? XD
<clarient_> pbx, thanks
<ararob> 200 mil is not bad
<ararob> if it happens
<oku8> ararob I'm pretty sure they will largely increase in the next years
<ararob> i've been away from the linux scene for a while, about 5 years, and i gotta say things are much better now
<oku8> things changed a lot, I agree
<ararob> specially open source gfx, i have a shitty intel graphics card, i can pretty much run any old game on it with wine, no probs
<oku8> absolutely
<oku8> I've seen any sort of heavy graphic games running on Linux anyway
<Charcoalcat> Hi, I was trying to follow a guide to get my graphics drivers to work properly again, and it had me purge nvidia and then remove my xorg.conf. After rebooting, Ubuntu starts up by just showing the desktop and nothing else. What do I do?
<BluesKaj> oku8, did you install samba for windows access and ssh for other linux machines on your network?
<ro> any  indian
<Charcoalcat> I can't link to the guide I used because I have no idea how to get back to it or copy the url, since I'm using irssi in the tty.
<oku8> BluesKaj: there will be 3 computers running at the same time on the network, two of which running Ubuntu based distros, and one Mac. Do you think I'm going to need it? From time to time a Windows user may come join the network too.
<VoidMainFunction> .230
<ro> ?????????????
<oku8> Charcoalcat: as far as I know purging drivers is very dangerous
<gefilda> Has anybody got an idea why i cant connect to irc.quakenet.org ?
<oku8> ro: you have to understand you are not in your garden
<oku8> gefilda is it up in the first place :)?
<BluesKaj> oku8, samba can be helpful for both linux and windows
<Charcoalcat> oku8: I've been told over and over here that it's fine to purge nvidia drivers because I have an intel card, so that's why I tried it.
<gefilda> my freind says he´ on
<oku8> samba I have on Ubuntu-based distros. Not sure if Mac needs it, I am a no-mac-at-all..
<oku8> Charcoalcat: good then, I didn't know.. I broke a few systems by purging graphic drivers so I prompted
<Artiom> hi guys ! anybody know how to activate tray icon of xchat in ubuntu 14.04 x64?
<BluesKaj> oku8, I assume samba will connect with macs as well, but i do know ssh can
<Charcoalcat> I don't know if the issue is from purging the nvidia drivers or from deleting the xorg.conf. I backed up xorg.conf, but I don't know how to put it back with the tty.
<oku8> BluesKaj: thanks, anyway ssh is above my friend's expertise so I will not use it in this case..
<camelCase> howdy
<Charcoalcat> Someone here had me purge my nvidia drivers before, and I could still use my computer afterward.
<oku8> Charcoalcat: I'm sorry but I am not able to help..
<oku8> and I have to go by the way
<Charcoalcat> oku8, okay, bye.
<oku8> thanks everyone
<oku8> especially to BluesKaj
<oku8> have a nice day
<oku8> bye bye
<trijntje> I have an epson xp-600 wifi printer/scanner, but I have no idea how to activate the scanner from ubuntu, xsane just says "No device found". What should I do?
<BluesKaj> oku8, there are several good tutorials on the 'net about using ss. I suggest your friend upgrade his expertise by reading the how to's ..ssh is not difficult to learn
<clarient_> Is it possible that booting ubuntu from usb thumb drive and when boot is complete unplug the usb drive, the system still working fine?
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<clarient_> Just using the RAM
<MatteusBlanc> Clarient - yes
<clarient_> The RAM is large enough
<BluesKaj> clarient_, only if you update grub on the existing system
<clarient_> How to achieve that?
<Quatroking> if it wasn't for windows supporting so much more games, plus adobe products and other stuff, I'd totally be using ubuntu on my main desktop
<MatteusBlanc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<Quatroking> I keep wanting to press f12 and pull up guake terminal :s
<clarient_> The system working without hard disk, usb disk, and doesn't boot from network. This sounds cool
<BluesKaj> clarient_, in the terminal on the live usb, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ..X being the drive letter for the OS
<BluesKaj> clarient_, then sudo update-grub
<Charcoalcat> By the way, something else that's happening: when I press alt+right/left in the terminal, sometimes it will jump to the desktop. I don't know if that's related, but it doesn't seem good. (even when I try to go over to tty tabs(?) I know exist)
<clarient_> BluesKaj,  okay, let me try it
<trijntje> BluesKaj: how will that make the system run in RAM? Are you sure you understand what clarient_ wants?
<trijntje> clarient_: wait up, that could mess up your existing system
<ActionParsnip> Quatroking: guake is awesome
<Charcoalcat> By the way, how can you log out of ubuntu from the terminal?
<Quatroking> ActionParsnip, I know right
<EriC^^> Charcoalcat: sudo service lightdm restart
<BluesKaj> trijntje, well that's my interpretation, since you think different then maybe you could suggest an alternative method
<ActionParsnip> Quatroking: one of the things that should be deault, as well as unp
<Quatroking> ActionParsnip, it's so much easier to use than having a seperate terminal window open at all times
<Quatroking> I wish a windows implimentation existed but with putty/powershell
<MatteusBlanc> Charcoalcat - shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> Quatroking: well, Server core has a cmd interface :)
<clarient_> trijntje, I think he doesn't know what I'm mean.
<Charcoalcat> EriC^^: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Quatroking: http://www.instructables.com/id/%22Drop-Down%22%2c-Quake-style-command-prompt-for-Window/
<trijntje> BluesKaj: I dont know how to run ubuntu only in ram from an usb stick, but how will modifying the grub installed on the harddisk help?
<Charcoalcat> ... if all of those m-names just showed up in the chat, sorry.
<Quatroking> holy hell, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Quatroking: I searched, I found
<Charcoalcat> MatteusBlanc: I was looking for logging out, not shutting down.
<ActionParsnip> Quatroking: www.duckduckgo.com
<philip_> is it possible to configure a raid while system is running
<trijntje> I have an epson xp-600 wifi printer/scanner, but I have no idea how to activate the scanner from ubuntu, xsane just says "No device found". What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> philip_: if the drives and array are not in use / mounted, yes
<clarient_> BlueKaj, I mean there is no external storage(hdd, usb) on the computer
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: I believe you will need iscan and iscan-data packages (search the web)
<clarient_> Just boot from usb drive, and unplug it when booting is complete
<clarient_> And the system still working fine with RAM
<clarient_> Does anyone know how to achieve that?
<Charcoalcat> Okay, when I sign into Gnome Classic, I can see panels. Why is the problem only affecting Unity?
<clarient_> This is cool, isn't it?
<clarient_> When restarting the system data will be lost, and it doesn't matter.
<BluesKaj> trijntje, one can chroot like so: http://pastebin.com/8wkwjRGa
<BluesKaj> clarient_, ^
<ActionParsnip> clarient_: looks like you will need to tweak the ISO a bit
<ActionParsnip> Charcoalcat: gnome classic doesnt use Compiz :)
<Charcoalcat> Actually, I don't have window decorations in Gnome Classic, so it's not working completely.
<Charcoalcat> ActionParsnip, thanks! That makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> Charcoalcat: compiz is a joke imho
<clarient_> I don't know how to config it.
<Charcoalcat> ActionParsnip: Compiz is terrible, but what else is there?
<ActionParsnip> Charcoalcat: ps -ef | egrep -i 'compiz|mutter|kwin|xfwin|openbox|fluxbox'     should show the running WM :)
<BluesKaj> Charcoalcat, KDE and Kwin :)
<ActionParsnip> Charcoalcat: mutter, kwin, xfwm4, openbox, fluxbox, twm, flwm
<trijntje> BluesKaj: thats not what clarient_ wants at all
<trijntje> clarient_: do you really want to use ubuntu? Ik now some of the smaller linux distro's like puppy or damn small linux have the ability to boot to ram built in by default
<Charcoalcat> ActionParsnip: It says compiz.
<Charcoalcat> ActionParsnip: I'll try some of those!
<ActionParsnip> Charcoalcat: then you are running compiz
<ActionParsnip> Charcoalcat: if you press ALT+F2 and run:    mutter --replace    it should start
<iliv> how do I install full version of vim on 14.04 LTS minimal installation?
<ActionParsnip> !info vim-full
<clarient_> trijntje, no, what distro doesn't matter
<ubottu> Package vim-full does not exist in utopic
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !find vim
<ubottu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-dbg, vim-doc, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common, vim-runtime, vim-tiny, cpl-plugin-vimos, cpl-plugin-vimos-calib (and 38 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vim&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<ActionParsnip> iliv: sudo apt-get install vim
<iliv> ActionParsnip, E: Package 'vim' has no installation candidate
<Charcoalcat> ActionParsnip: Window manager error: Unable to open X display
<ActionParsnip> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 956 kB, installed size 2341 kB
<ActionParsnip> iliv: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vim
<iliv> same error
<iliv> so weird
<iliv> ActionParsnip, I have vim-tiny, but not vim
<rberg_> iliv have you run apt-get update recently?
<ActionParsnip> iliv: did the apt-get update    run without error?
<iliv> rberg_, ActionParsnip yes to both questions
<ActionParsnip> iliv: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<iliv> apt-cache search shows only vim-common and vim-tiny. Both are installed.
<iliv> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Charcoalcat> Okay, I finally found the guide I used. http://askubuntu.com/questions/86465/switch-from-nvidia-to-internal-intel-hd-graphics-opengl-does-not-work
<Charcoalcat> (the accepted answer)
<BluesKaj> clarient_, do you have ubuntu installed on the HDD or are you just trying to run ubuntu from the usb stick?
<trijntje> ActionParsnip: I cant install iscan from the epson website since it depends on libtiff4 and ubuntu only has libtiff5
<Charcoalcat> So after following the instructions there and rebooting, Unity doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> !info vim trusty
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.052-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 856 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<ActionParsnip> iliv: check /etc/apt/sources.list to be sure that the main repo is enabled.
<Charcoalcat> Okay, I put xorg.conf back. I'll see if that works.
<clarient_> BluesKaj, I install it on HDD well. what I want now it that booting ubuntu to RAM
<trijntje> clarient_: download puppy linux, it has a 'to ram' option by default
<clarient_> okay
<trijntje> clarient_: http://puppylinux.org/wikka/BootParametersPuppy
<trijntje> I'm running lubuntu 14.04 and I want to use my epson scanner/printer to scan, but xsane doesnt see it. How can I tell xsane where to look?
<Charcoalcat> Nope, xorg.conf does nothing different.
<BluesKaj> clarient_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<clarient_> BluesKaj, okay
<hkeide_> If anyone has the same problem as me with logging in as root on Google Compute Engine, you have to replace "PermitRootLogin without-password" with "PermitRootLogin yes" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and then clear the /root/.ssh/authorized_keys file. I made this into a startup script than can be found at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9490185/
<BluesKaj> clarient_, I have one question ...why?
<blackangelpr> Anyone had their speakers sounds like they are broken after some updates in Ubuntu 14.04?
<dastan> bro, does anyone knows what best mail client application to work with microsoft exchange server 2010? i was try with thunderbird with devmail together, its succeed when access but error when sending message...
<clarient_> BluesKaj, Just for fun.
<bekks> hkeide_: root login without password is one of the worst ideas ever. Please do not advice people to actually use that.
<BluesKaj> clarient_, hmm, ok
<hkeide_> blackangelpr: try adjusting the volume using alsamixer. Used to work back when I used Ubuntu on desktop
<bekks> hkeide_: Better use public key auth instead.
<hkeide_> bekks: of course I'm using public key auth
<bekks> hkeide_: Then you do not need without-password at all.
<hkeide_> bekks: without-password?
<bekks> That actually allows root login WITHOUT any password and WITHOUT any public key.
<bekks> hkeide_: Correct.
<hkeide_> bekks: that is wrong. I replace "without-password" with "yes"
<trijntje> I'm running lubuntu 14.04 and I want to use my epson scanner/printer to scan, but xsane doesnt see it. How can I tell xsane where to look?
<bekks> hkeide_: So unset the root password now :)
<blackangelpr> hkeide_, helps a lot but my bass is not detected now i read pulse audio got update and everything they do that they screw my sound :( on the g73jh-a1
<hkeide_> bekks: I don't have a root password
<Charcoalcat> I reinstalled nvidia-current and my broken Unity is back!
<hkeide_> blackangelpr: It's Linux, I gave up sound on Linux years ago :(
<dastan> bro, does anyone knows what best mail client application to work with microsoft exchange server 2010? i was try with thunderbird with devmail together, its succeed when access but error when sending message...
<bekks> hkeide_: How do you login then with no password, just a pub key and a cleared authorized_keys file?
<Charcoalcat> !patience | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hkeide_> bekks: this is GCE, they handle SSH auth keys for you automatically.
<blackangelpr> hkeide_, XD  will try to save all my config files for the next time ... thanks any way :P
<ActionParsnip> dastan: ive head evolution can do it
<ActionParsnip> dastan: i just use OWA, lots easier
<dastan> oh ActionParsnip, could you tell like link tutorial to do it brother? thx in advance...
<ActionParsnip> dastan: http://www.petenetlive.com/KB/Article/0000378.htm
<ActionParsnip> dastan: all I did was search the web, just like you can.......
<dastan> ok, thx... il try first...
<dastan> :) thx ActionParsnip
<hkeide_> bekks: anyway, if you have any more questions, I'm here. Just giving my advice to people with the same problem...
<iliv> ActionParsnip, rberg_ yeah, that was it. Missing main repository. By the way, what is exactly trusty-updates (as compared to just trusty)?
<rberg_> that seems really odd to me as vim-tiny is also in main
<marsjk> I suddenly get a popup "Authentication is required to change your own user data" when unlocking my screen (Ubuntu 14.10), any ideas?
<iliv> rberg_, I wish I had been the one who installed this OS. At least I would've known what choices were made during installation.
<rberg_> heh, I hear that.. glad you got it, vim-tiny can be annoying when you expect vim :)
<Scrivener> So I installed Ubuntu on a desktop, and the Super key is acting very very strange. It will not properly detect hits/long presses, and very often when hit will be interpreted as a long press which will not be released until you hit the super key several more times or it decides to stop acting that way.
<Scrivener> I tried a different keyboard, different USB ports of course.
<Scrivener> But hitting the super key can basically completely disable one's ability to properly use this machine. This is a default Ubuntu installation with no special configuration
<Scrivener> I've disabled keypress to access launcher/dash to kind of mitigate this issue, but it still has the issue of interpreting following keystrokes as Super + [desired key], rather than just the desired key itself.
<Scrivener> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Scrivener: if you run:   xev   do you see the key coming unpressed again?
<C_Clear> Howdy
<Scrivener> ActionParsnip, are you asking if this is the behavior I observe when running xev alone and not touching anything else?
<ActionParsnip> Scrivener: run xev, then test as you have, observe the output in the terminal
<Scrivener> ActionParsnip, I'm running xev, unsure how to tell if a kye is becoming unpressed
<ActionParsnip> Scrivener: press some keys that work, you'll see how xev works :)
<Scrivener> ActionParsnip, it appears to be interpreting keypress correctly
<Scrivener> The "state" of each keypress seems to randomly alternate between 0x0 and 0x40 though
<Scrivener> 0x40 and 0x48 now. That might be irrelevant
<Scrivener> Oh nvm that was alt >.>
<Scrivener> Yeah 0x0 and 0x40
<C_Clear> quick question my wireless adapter picks up every other router connection except my home router I normally use to connect. Any possible answer as to why ??
<EriC^^> C_Clear: you are unlucky.
<C_Clear> I know. Are there any technical reasons why I am unlucky ?
<Scrivener> ActionParsnip, after leaving xev, I am having the same issue (having been pressing the super key) where all actions are interpreted as though they are being combined with the super key :(
<EriC^^> C_Clear: does it show up in iwlist scan ? ( in the terminal )
<Scrivener> Even though xev clearly registered keyrelease events
<C_Clear> let me check
<Scrivener> I had to play around with the super key several times before it would stop this behavior
<Wacky386> is there any way to tell if the system is using nouveau or nvidia card?cause my resolution isnt going above 1280X800
<omar_> Hola
<Scrivener> Wacky386, at the terminal, $ lshw
<Scrivener> And look for "display"
<Scrivener> That's the heading it will be under
<C_Clear> Eric^^ This was the response to iwlist scan " iwlist scan
<C_Clear> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning."
<EriC^^> C_Clear: try iwlist wlan0 scan
<Scrivener> Wacky386, if you want to change drivers, though, you'll want to do something different. But lshw will tell you what kind of card you have.
<iliv> Is the best practice to put security repositories first in the sources.list or last?
<umib0zu> guys I need help. I am installing a fresh copy of 14.04 ubuntu and I always mess up partitioning. There's some partitioning set up I usually forget that has to do with updates where if you don't partition correctly, you can't update anymore because there won't be enough space for what I believe are kernel images. What's this called and what partition setup should I use?
<C_Clear> So Eric^^ got this result http://pastebin.com/XiH5pY1j
<EriC^^> umib0zu: having a separate /boot
<umib0zu> EriC^^ I'm also seeing there's an LVM option. does this fix the issue too?
<EriC^^> umib0zu: just make a "/" and swap if you want hibernation, need a lot of memory
<EriC^^> C_Clear: what's your home router's essid ?
<Scrivener> ActionParsnip, no ideas? :( this issue is one my google-fu can't seem to locate elsewhere either
<pablopf16> !
<C_Clear> EricC^^ I believe it shoud be "Kechner Moise"
<EriC^^> umib0zu: having a separate /boot might fill up if you don't clean old kernels
<umib0zu> so just make it really large?
<EriC^^> umib0zu: or don't use a separate /boot
<EriC^^> umib0zu: it's really not required unless you're running other distros which use common kernels
<EriC^^> "/" is all you need really, and maybe a separate /home if you want
<dougquaid> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 as a xen domU using the images here (http://ftp.riken.jp/Linux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/xen/). The installer completes sucessfully, but when I try to boot the VM it says "Error: Boot loader didn't return any data" Any ideas why that might happen?
<umib0zu> what's the difference by the way? between / and /boot? I'm guessing /boot is kernel images right?
<EriC^^> umib0zu: boot is a dir under "/" it contains the boot loader config files and kernel and initrd
<EriC^^> umib0zu: if you only make a "/" you'll have /boot in it, but it won't be on a separate partition so it wont get filled up unless "/" get's full
<umib0zu> ok
<EriC^^> C_Clear: try sudo service network-manager restart
<ActionParsnip> Scrivener: not sure, if you log in to a slimmer DE instead of Gnome, like xfce4, is it ok there?
<ActionParsnip> umib0zu: / is the highest folder, /boot is just one of the folders in /
<C_Clear> Eric^^ ran that command. reconnected to the connection I am still using. "kechner moise" still not showing up. It is listed under hidden networks if thats any help to the situation
<Spekko> awe kilos
<Spekko> Bottie
<backbox> :)
<Scrivener> ActionParsnip, so we narrowed down what it's doing
<Spekko> woah, this channel get full over the weekends
<Scrivener> Every THIRD press is different
<Spekko> -- Anyway, random just want some veteran/artisan's pro concerning LPI's, is the qualification/books worth it ?
<iliv> Is the best practice to put security repositories first in the sources.list or last? :)
<ActionParsnip> Scrivener: n xev?
<ActionParsnip> *in xev
<rberg_> iliv: I dont think it matters at all
<ActionParsnip> iliv: the order of the repos in sources.list has zero bearng on anything
<Scrivener> AceLan, yeah, in xev
<Scrivener> And it's happening for ctrl as well as super
<nimmersatt> hey. can anyone explain me hps linux++?
<bynarie> hey fellas, how do i associate certain files with apps? specifically .torrent files with transmission???
<nimmersatt> *hp's linux++
<ActionParsnip> Scrivener: does it happen with the external keyboard too?
<EriC^^> bynarie: right click > properties
<bynarie> EriC^^, there is also a way to do it from command line.. do you know that command???
<EriC^^> bynarie: sorry no idea
<bynarie> thats ok.. thanks
<ws2k3> how can i make a cron that runs on the 2/4/6/8/10 minet of every hour so not every 2 minets but realy on 00:02 00:04 00:06 ?
<iliv> rberg_, ActionParsnip directly from sources.list man page: "The file lists one source per line, with the most preferred source listed first."
<EriC^^> ws2k3: */2 * * * * <command>
<rberg_> I would figure that mean preference for packages of the same version? I do know that security updates come in fine being at the bottom of the sources list, they get a higher package version.
<iliv> rberg_, yeah you're probably right. It most likely means that. I'm just being curious and love to ask a lot of questions ha :P
<rberg_> heh, I do the same
<ActionParsnip> iliv: I don't have "pref" in any form in /etc/apt/sources.list
<iliv> got it
<ActionParsnip> iliv: grep -i pref /etc/apt/sources.list      no output in Precose
<ActionParsnip> *precise
 * ActionParsnip can't type today
<Karis23>  High Quality photos and videos http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<Scrivener> ActionParsnip, external keyboard?
<Scrivener> This is a desktop, and we've used 2 different keyboards
<Scrivener> We've found out through xev that the left ctrl, left alt, and super keys are all affected. Every third press is a different state.
<Scrivener> No other keys seem to be affected.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I'm running plasma 5 on kubuntu 15.04 and copy & paste is intermittent ...quite frustrating
<BluesKaj> a known bug that is being ignored, or so it seems
<C_Clear> exit
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: report a bug
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, it's reported
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: or try an extra clipboard manager
<NateSV> hello! how can I request freenode to resend me the e-mail to register my nickname?
<ActionParsnip> NateSV: ask in #freenode
<NateSV> thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<zamba> i have two identical hard drives and i want to set up ubuntu server with raid-1.. is this something that the installer can do?
<bekks> The Ubuntu server install can do that, using a software raid setup, yes.
<zamba> bekks: ok, cool
<ActionParsnip> zamba: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> doesnt the desktop installer now allow raid config?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: and it's an automatic process, or do i have to tweak partition settings and align cylinders and i don't know what myself?
<vamadir> Ubuntu 14.04. Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe. OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc. How to change driver? opensource radeon
<ActionParsnip> zamba: that is managed for you
<zamba> ActionParsnip: perfect
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: is this a VM?
<bekks> vamadir: Install the VMware Tools.
<vamadir> ActionParsnip No, its my laptop
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: ok, use the additional drivers program and you can install the proprietary video drivers if the opensource ones aren't doing what you need
<bekks> vamadir: It is a virtual machine, isnt it?
<vamadir> bekks NO, laptop
<bekks> vamadir: How do you manage to get "VMware" as vendor string then?
<vamadir> ActionParsnip I need opensource radeon driver
<vamadir> bekks just install system 14.04 on laptop
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: the opensource driver is in a defuault install, if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    you will see the GPU and if you read closely you will see driver=
<bekks> vamadir: Whats the output of "lspci -k | grep -A 2 VGA" please? Can you pastebin it?
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: that will show you the open source driver in use, unless at the top it says "UNCLAIMED"
<vamadir> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon APU A6-6200 with R3 Graphics]
<vamadir> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0658
<vamadir> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 9840
<vamadir> laptop dell with sticker UBUNTU :(
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: stickers dont mean much
<vamadir> bekks 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon APU A6-6200 with R3 Graphics]
<vamadir> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0658
<vamadir> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 9840
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display | grep -i driver       what do you see?
<vamadir> ActionParsnip PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: give it time....
<vamadir> ActionParsnip: empty
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: ok, try:   sudo lshw -C display    use http://pastie.org to host the output.
<vamadir> ActionParsnip http://www.pastie.org/ drop connection in my country
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: any pastebin will do
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zamba> ActionParsnip: hm, i don't see where that is done.. meaning setting up raid-1
<ActionParsnip> !raid | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vamadir> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip
<zamba> ActionParsnip: is LVM part of that equation?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: I use hardware RAID, so the OS only sees the presented file system. Easier and faster than the software RAID folks us
<vamadir> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ru/ttgykVZM#
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: weird, thought the default driver would support that
<vamadir> ActionParsnip: ??
<vamadir> ActionParsnip: whats mean  weird?
<vamadir> ActionParsnip: so, what i need do? I check it in 14.10, its no problem. But its not stable. So i want use 14.04
<notmorpheus> can someone explain to me why the default file creation permissions under Ubuntu/etc. are o+r
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: you may want to report a bug
<notmorpheus> doesn't that mean if an attacker accesses one user's account they are going to have read perms on most files with default perms under everyone else's accounts
<vamadir> ActionParsnip, :( too trouble
<ActionParsnip> vamadir: you could try the newer kernel from the mainline PPA to test, may help
<zamba> ActionParsnip: where should i put swap?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: in the raid-1 as well?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: or just swap off one of the drives?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: and /boot will happily reside inside the raid?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: i suggest you read the guides ubottu gave
<w3rd_> folks,,, i have some ebooks that are in a proprietary format that i purchased and its only available for a specific reader,, i want to put it in pdf and use on my computer / tablet,, was hoping that ubuntu might have some options from the terminal,, anyone ever converted the .vbk file format to pdf or epub?
<OerHeks> w3rd_, maybe print-to-pdf works, not sure about that DRM ebook
<Wacky386> w3rd_: have you tried Calibre? it 'may' have an option for that...you should probably get a second opinion tho
<w3rd_> yah,, it does but then it bombs out... they have a throttle on how many pages you can print to pdf
<w3rd_> yeah,, i have read about calibre,, not sure though if the vbk format is actually supported
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: let me search
<w3rd_> they really have a lock on this particular niche,,
<w3rd_> ok
<w3rd_> i super disappointed,, their reader is horribly slow and i can hardly use it,, scrolling a page takes forever,,, its just horrible
<w3rd_> hence im trying to convert ASAP
<w3rd_> but i have been digging on google and others,, and to no avail
<w3rd_> so i resorted to IRC
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: if you can open it in something in Windows then print through a PDF printer you can convert it that way (one way I have found so far)
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: this is some DRM stuff too, could get sticky
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: http://klungvik.com/blog/2008/09/08/how-to-remove-drm-from-ebooks/
<w3rd_> right,, but thats the thing that im not getting here,, i try to open in anything than their proprietary reader,,, and its garbage,, im not aware of another tool or app that can actually interpret the extension
<w3rd_> checking it..
<DEA7TH> I'm doing boot-repair, with my Ubuntu 14.10 as the new booting device, and it gets stuck at "Purge kernels then reinstall last kernel mapper/ubuntu-ug-root (ins)" - how do I fix it? I did multiple boot-repairs today and they all worked until this - I have no idea what caused it, possibly the Windows repair tools I used.
<parmiggiano> w3rd_: does the proprietary reader provide some option to print the book? if so, perhaps you could use a virtual printer and print it to a file (PS or PDF)
<DEA7TH> This is some info about my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9491685
<bekks> DEA7TH: How much space do you have left on /boot ?
<ActionParsnip> DEA7TH: I cant see Ubuntu on the system, just Suse
<DEA7TH> bekks: I don't know. I haven't touched it recently
<DEA7TH> I'll try to fix it without purging the kernel now and go back if it doesn't work
<DEA7TH> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I don't know why it doesn't show it. Looks like a bad sign to me. But it is there - on sdb
<DEA7TH> ah - I have 222 out of 243 MB unused space on boot
<squinty> w3rd_:  no mention of vbk on the calibre site but there is this from the mobilereads site     http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247450
<DEA7TH> Nevermind - I could fix everything on my own.
<agent_white> Good mornin!
<flexus> evening
<w3rd_> parmiggiano: the proprietary readers allows you to print a certain range of pages at a time, and I was attempting to print to pdf however,, after some time the option to print begin to error out,,,
<w3rd_> i think they throttle the total amount of printing requests that you can make
<w3rd_> hence,, i cant print to pdf any more,, so i decided to attempt to convert the files manually
<w3rd_> and im not sure if that is something that can be done or not
<parmiggiano> w3rd_: what a terrible format. i don't think anyone has made the effort to come up with a free conversion tool
<w3rd_> yah
<w3rd_> i know,,,
<w3rd_> its the worst,,, they have locked everyone in
<w3rd_> and the reader is the most ridicules thing i have ever used
<w3rd_> SLOWER than anything i have used in the past
<w3rd_> can hardly scroll
<w3rd_> im border line about to buy the books in hardback
<zamba> i have a couple of raids.. how do i assemble them?
<w3rd_> or something to that extent,, which is a LOT of dough
<zamba> # mdadm --detail --scan
<zamba> ARRAY /dev/md/tahiti:1 metadata=1.2 name=tahiti:1 UUID=2b83950d:230a6116:4f7c0c78:b04e67a7
<zamba> ARRAY /dev/md/tahiti:0 metadata=1.2 name=tahiti:0 UUID=80337932:3cb60974:45b8605e:7484f1ac
<zamba> ARRAY /dev/md/0 metadata=1.2 name=tahiti:0 UUID=094e306f:9639f0d1:824275bd:4b7629fa
<zamba> sorry for pasting
<zamba> that /dev/md/0 raid is already mounted, afaik
<zamba> as this is the /
<kokut> Anyone knows how reliable is tcptrack? my internet is going extremely slow and it doesn't show much bandwith usage tbh
<kokut> also, i have 30mb connection and it was working ok in the morning
<agent_white> kokut: Not sure. But have you done traceroute or anything to see where the congestion is?
<kokut> agent_white: im gonna try that
<kokut> agent_white: looks like it's my ISP
<kokut> agent_white: or a node after my isp
<agent_white> kokut: I know it's cliche, but have you tried restarting your router?
<kokut> agent_white: i should try that
<agent_white> kokut: Also, I spaced, use mtr (matt's trace route) instead of just traceroute cuz it's naiz.
<kokut> agent_white: it looks like it fixed itself now
<agent_white> :)
<someone235> Today, When I've tried to browse pages with flash, I got this message "firefox has prevented the outdated plugin adobe flash from running". I've checked here: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ , and saw that the plugin is up to date. Someone knows how to fix this?
<wad> cat /etc/resolv.conf          # <---------- that used to show my DNS ip address, but it no longer does. How do I find it now-a-days?
 * wad looks around hopefully
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: then:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install freshplayerplugin
<someone235> Chuck_Norris, "Pepper Flash Player can currently only be used with Chromium (and with Chrome). " -- https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<bubbasaures> someone235, You have to add it to FF.
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: the ppa i just gave you will install a wrapper that will allow you to use pepper flash in firefox
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: just copy and paste, then restart firefox and open a flash video o webapp
<bubbasaures> You did have to add pepper to FF, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<bubbasaures> might be auto now I don't use peppr
<Chuck_Norris> it is auto
<bubbasaures> cool
<canaima_> sarai_
<zamba> how do i write fstab entries based on uuid?
<bubbasaures> zamba, UUID Is used what is the end goal?
<bubbasaures> fstab has many options we need to narrow yours down
<cursera> looking for a sofware to run on server that organize tasks for multiusers. once they complete a task sucessfull they alow  to move next task or  when they complete several tasks they alow to start another task
<pbx> cursera, sounds more like a stackexchange questions than an #ubuntu question
<bekks> cursera: Tasks in the manner of "things the user has to do like an exercise" or more like "some processes which can be automated and shozuld be executed after each other"?
<pbx> cursera, e.g. http://webapps.stackexchange.com/'
<cursera> ok ill take a look
<zamba> bubbasaures: i'm adding a new entry that has manually been mounted
<erikk> My firefox just started complaining about having an outdated flash plugin. What should I do? I just updated firefox per the software updater. Clicking on the link to see if my flash plugin is outdated only says that my plugin is up to date.
<zamba> bekks: blkid was the answer
<zamba> bekks --> bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> zamba, sudo blkid shows the uuid yeah.
<Chuck_Norris> erikk: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* ; sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install freshplayerplugin
<Nariz> How can I upgrade these: firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-locale-en
<erikk> Chuck_Norris: Thank you! :)
<Chuck_Norris> erikk: here is better for copy and paste:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9492325/
<theadmin> Chuck_Norris: Pepper flash doesn't work with FF I think
<bekks> Nariz: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get distupgrade; Updates will be installed if they exist.
<bubbasaures> it does just has it;s own isasues
<Chuck_Norris> theadmin: yes it is work
<Chuck_Norris> erikk: np
<Nariz> bekks; That's why I asked the question, I don't want to run the goddamn dist-upgrade to upgrade them.
<OerHeks>  pepperflash in ff is just a hack, not really safe.
<Nariz> bekks; I don't want to upgrade my distro.
<NegativeFlare> Whoa now.
<bekks> Nariz: Watch your language please. distupgrade does not upgrade your distro. It updates all packages in your release.
<Nariz> bekks; I don't want to update every single package in existence on my distro (packages that have upgrades available, I mean)
<erikk> OerHeks: What then would you suggest?
<HZun> what are the advantages of using a VTE-based terminal emulator instead of a non-VTE-based terminal emulator? and vice versa?
<bekks> Nariz: Why not?
<Nariz> bekks; I just want to upgrade some selected packages that have upgrades available.
<Tobias[L]> erikk: use google chrome for everything flash and else hope this technology gets overridden by html5
<bekks> Nariz: Which Ubuntu release are you on, currently?
<Nariz> bekks; how do I check that? im quite new to this whole world of su and sudo
<YokoBR> guys, i can't get the broadcom bcm4312 to work
<bekks> Nariz: Was the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<Nariz> bekks; /etc/release?
<bekks> *Whats
<Nariz> bekks; Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<bubbasaures> YokoBR, Have you seen the wiki?
<someone235> Chuck_Norris, it doesn't work. Should I uninstall flash?
<bekks> Nariz: Then why dont you want to update all packages?
<YokoBR> bubbasaures: yep
<Nariz> bekks; I don't want to go through the hassle of it all.
<Nariz> bekks; it'll take quite some time
<bekks> Nariz: Which hassle?
<Nariz> bekks; I need to upgrade some packages to get some shit working first
<bekks> Nariz: Watch your language.
<Nariz> bekks; sorry about that
<Nariz> bekks; can you just answer my question?
<bekks> Nariz: I did, you did not want to hear the answer.
<erikk> Tobias[L]: Why wouldn't Ubuntu adopt Chrome then? Why stick with Firefox?
<bubbasaures> YokoBR, That is all the help I have. ;)
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: you could unistall it or go to: about:plugins and disable it and then enable: libfreshwrapper-pepperflash.so
<Nariz> bekks; alright, bekky boy.
<OerHeks> Nariz, Firefox 34 is the latest
<Nariz> bekks; ill ask bing for help!
<Nariz> bekks; google is your buddy, so I won'
<Nariz> i won't ask him*
<bekks> Nariz: Do it. Good luck.
<YokoBR> bubbasaures: mine is  firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Tobias[L]> erikk: Firefox is free and open source and doesnt try to get in bed with your data as much as chrome
<bekks> Nariz: I wont answer your questions anymore since you dont want to hear the answers.
<Nariz> bekks; ok you fuckin retard, I got it. now shut up and do your work
<Tobias[L]> erikk: people choosing to install chrome have the possibility to do so ... also dont count on chromium, it doesnt have the flash player plugin
<OerHeks> perpperflash is in ourt repo's for chromium
<OerHeks> c/our
<erikk> And why should I choose pepperflash over the existing flash player?
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: or disable and enable here:  about:addons
<Tobias[L]> OerHeks: i am not informed about additions to chromium since i never tried to get flash to work anywhere on linux
<Tobias[L]> erikk: you shouldnt but chrome's seems to be a tad bit more performant and secure
<someone235> Chuck_Norris, where should I place libpepflashplayer.so ?
<bekks> erikk: Because the "existing flash player" is not supported by Adobe anymore. They dont ship any updates anymore. Basically, they concentrate on PepperFlash on Linux.
<OerHeks> erikk, if it works, don't change.
<erikk> bekks: If what you say is true, then it would make sense to switch to PepperFlash
<Chuck_Norris> no where, no manualy install
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: ----^
<erikk> OerHeks: It does work, but I (just as of today) am getting a warning on a lot of websites
<bekks> erikk: It is true ;)
<Guest97988> anybody help for ubuntu
<someone235> Chuck_Norris, I don't see libpepflashplayer in the plugins list
<Tobias[L]> erikk: what warning exactly?
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: and here? about:addons
<erikk> Tobias[L]: "This plugin is vulnerable and should be updated."
<someone235> Chuck_Norris, it should be under about:addons->plugins ?
<erikk> Tobias[L]: It then gives me a link to update (where it subsequently tells me it is already up to date)
<erikk> It also has an option to activate
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: i got it in both
<someone235> Chuck_Norris, I don't see it in any of them
<Tobias[L]> erikk: just add chrome's repo and install it or install chromium and pull over the plugin for it
<Tobias[L]> erikk: both give you the newest version of flash for linux
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: paste:  aptitude search pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<bekks> Chromium does NOT ship with the PepperFlash plugin.
<bekks> It is shipped with Chrome only.
<Tobias[L]> bekks: i said that
<erikk> Tobias[L]: Would it be okay to just get the pepperflash plugin?
<erikk> Tobias[L]: What is wrong with that?
<Tobias[L]> erikk: your free choice, but i use firefox mainly for development and the old and new opera are my main browsers ^^ also chrome if i ever need flash
<parsnip> i am having trouble with login, password works in tty, but not in login screen
<Guest97988> who is smart in ubuntu
<Tobias[L]> !ask | Guest97988
<ubottu> Guest97988: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<parmiggiano> parsnip: have you checked the keyboard layout? it's probably US in the ttys, but might be different in lightdm
<parsnip> parmiggiano: could this be recent? it has worked up until this morning
<k0nichiwa> anyone use tinyproxy ?
<bekks> parsnip: So login on TTY and check free disk space
<bekks> k0nichiwa: Whats the purpose of your poll?
<mguy> k0nichiwa: are you having problems getting it working
<k0nichiwa> to see if is working
<k0nichiwa> yeah its spawning more and more processes
<k0nichiwa> i dont have the ssl ports freed from the firewall i just remembered
<k0nichiwa> maybe thats it
<someone235> Chuck_Norris, I guess I've missed one step. I've returned all from the beginning and now it works
<someone235> thx
<Guest97988> hi guys having problem opning hotmail page
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: Okaria
<Chuck_Norris> someone235: ok
<Tobias[L]> Guest97988: what exact error is displayed?
<Chuck_Norris> in the meanwhile Chuck_Norris...  http://i.imgur.com/8dORu8I.gif
<parmiggiano> parsnip: how does the login fail / what's the message you get?
<Guest97988> i checked firewall and cookies but still not working
<parmiggiano> parsnip: simply wrong username / password?
<Guest97988> the page is not opening
<falsesentence> simple question (I hope): how the @#$! do I quit X and use console?
<parmiggiano> falsesentence: press ctrl+alt+f2 e.g.
<Tobias[L]> Guest97988: have you installed addons to your browser?
<parmiggiano> falsesentence: thereby, you don't quit X, but you work in a parallel text-only session
<falsesentence> parmiggiano, that doesn't quit X
<Guest97988> everthing else working expect hotmail
<falsesentence> parmiggiano, also, tty's not working, followed directions to change grub command line moeset, still no tty's
<Tobias[L]> Guest97988: you mean the hotmail app? didnt that got switched out with the new outlook mail app?
<etzerd> hello all
<falsesentence> parmiggiano, but I'll worry about that later. I just want to get out of X so I can install drivers
<parmiggiano> falsesentence: so, you want to avoid autostarting of x...
<bekks> !nomodeset | falsesentence
<ubottu> falsesentence: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<falsesentence> ubottu, I did just that, still no ttys
<ubottu> falsesentence: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<parmiggiano> falsesentence: probably, that also depends on your GRUB config.
<parmiggiano> falsesentence: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<falsesentence> parmiggiano, so, I have to apply default=text, then sudo grub-update, boot to cmd, do my thhing, then restore grub. Is that right?
<parmiggiano> falsesentence: that's what I would try
<falsesentence> parmiggiano, can do thx
<user24> excuse me. i can't make antivirus myself. but now i want to know which the process in my computer that use internet connection.how to know it use terminal?.
<palecrow> #openstack-horizon
<user24> excuse me. i can't make antivirus myself. but now i want to know which the process in my computer that use internet connection.how to know it use terminal?. .i can use command in terminal :  top . but i can't see detail of process. how to know it?
<EriC^^> user24: netstat -tupn maybe
<user24> EriC^^, thx . i will try it, ..
<Chuck_Norris> user24: lsof -p -i -n  maybe :p
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry wrong copy and paste -.-  i meant:  sudo lsof -i
<Tobias[L]> user24: use iftop
<Chuck_Norris> user24: iptraf -.-
<user24> EriC^^,  i have try. but i didn't found other process
<user24> Chuck_Norris, thx sir, i will try it too
<user24> Tobias[L], thx , i will try too
<Chuck_Norris> user24: np
<user24> all, i can't find it
<user24> but i think , is it possible malware from addons?
<ikonia> addons could be malware
<ikonia> thats why you are advised to only installed trusted sources
<Chuck_Norris> user24: ss
<Tobias[L]> user24: why would you even think that you had malware installed?
<user24> ikonia, ok. thx .
<user24> Tobias[L], cause when i connect to internet, my computer (the cpu processor sound is big in my hearing)
<user24> Tobias[L], and something the sound is small.
<user24> *sound of cpu
<ikonia> user24: thats no reason to suspect malware
<ikonia> thats just the fan coming on
<falsesentence> parmiggiano, well that was harrowing. I think it worked except I had to enter startx to get back to GUI
<Chuck_Norris> user24: htop   and and check that no proccess is 100%
<user24> ikonia, but the fan sound is not normally.
<Tobias[L]> user24: if you mean your fan is going loud that isnt caused by malware, it is likely just the cpu struggling to keep up with your browser
<ikonia> user24: there could be many reason for a fan to come on
<falsesentence> parmiggiano, troubles were Nvidia driver issues. I'm trying to test out CUDA.
<user24> Chuck_Norris, thx for htop. i  will be try it.
<falsesentence> Chuck_Norris, hey you know why there's not a Bruce Lee jokes meme? Because Bruce Lee's no joke
<Chuck_Norris> user24: ok
<user24> Tobias[L],  but the malware can use our cpu.
<user24> ikonia, i still finding why its happen in my cpu
<ikonia> user24: please don't make wild guesses
<ikonia> user24: find out why - don't make up a situation out of nothing
<user24> Chuck_Norris, i have try htop. but the result=ImportError: No module named CommandNotFound
<fat_rat> user24: try top
<Chuck_Norris> user: sudo apt-get install htop ; htop
<user24> ikonia, about several seconds ago my cpu fan have stop sound. now is silent. but i still don't why it can stop sound. thx
<ikonia> user24: as I've said 4 times - it can be many reasons
<user24> fat_rat, i have try top. result:Xorg,gnome-terminal,.but the result it change every several second.
<user24> fat_rat, thx
<user24> ikonia, ok.thx. i'm sorry. but i think i still thinking about my problem in cpu process. thx.
<ikonia> user24: it will be a cpu problem - but there is no reason to randomly suspect malware
<Tobias[L]> user24: i guarantee you, a browser is in itself a really complex program, meaning your cpu will have to use alot of power
<user24> ikonia, thx.
<Tobias[L]> user24: unless you have a really fast cpu your browser will use a rather big percentage of performance, meaning your cpu becomes hot and needs to be cooled
<user24> Tobias[L], i have disable all addon several month ago.
<Tobias[L]> user24: even a basic browser uses alot of power
<fat_rat> uuser24: try something lighter than firefox
<user24> Tobias[L], thx. i think it is true , cpu sound can be many reasons.
<Chuck_Norris> user24: when yours fan sounds open:  gnome-system-monitor   and see what is the proccess load, if you are running ubuntu in a notebook/netbook that hasn't a good proccessor and you are running big softwares or a bunch o sofware at the same time, then it obvious that you fan will work
<Chuck_Norris> user24: gnome-system-monitor   or   htop
<user24> Chuck_Norris, yes sir, when i see in process, there are gnome-system-monitor
<Chuck_Norris> user24: if there is a procces at 100% then it is a bug in a sofware, you gotta kill the proccess
<user24> Chuck_Norris, %cpu in display is high.
<user24> Chuck_Norris, ok sir, thx for info
<Chuck_Norris> user24: and if it's an old notebook then, maybe it is time for cleaning up the cooler and stuff, if none of before applies (100% cpu and a lot of software working at the same time)
<user24> fat_rat, i'm sorry i can't to do much to migration my browser. caused my connection is limited to download.
<ikonia> there seems to be a lot of random guesses going on
<ikonia> try to work with fact please - check his cpu status, what's using it, until that is cleared up, there is little point in guessing
<fat_rat> user24: sorry to hear that
<user24> Chuck_Norris, thx. the sound of my cpu now is silent itself
<Chuck_Norris> user24: ok
<user24> ikonia, i'm sorry. i can't to do more to fix my hardware caused some reasons.thx
<user24> ikonia, so that i just to do find solution in process only, no hardware.
<ikonia> I don't understand what you are saying
<user24> ikonia, ok . i'm try to explain detail.
<user24> the solution = hardaware solutions and software solutions.
<ikonia> the solution is to find the problem
<Chuck_Norris> user24: what is your cpu?
<user24> but i can't to do hardware solution. so that i just use software solutions such as command in terminal.
<ikonia> user24: sorry, I don't understand
<user24> Chuck_Norris, intel
<user24> *intel mobile M
<Chuck_Norris> user24: are you running Unity right?
<user24> Chuck_Norris, no.
<Chuck_Norris> user24: what DE are you running?
<user24> ikonia, thx for your sugestion. no problem.
<user24> DE ?, i'm sorry what is that
<user24> o yes. 10.04
<user24> Chuck_Norris, 10.04
<Chuck_Norris> user24: paste:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<user24> yes
<user24> Chuck_Norris, yes
<user24> pentium M
<ikonia> that is not the ouptut
<ikonia> output
<ikonia> if you cannot do what is asked of you - you cannot get help
<user24> pentium M 1.5
<Chuck_Norris> user24: do you know how to paste information?
<ikonia> user24: that is not the output of "cat /proc/cputinfo"
<amr> hi, does anyone know how to check if my cpu (intel i5 4200u) is correctly configured? when i run i7z i dont see a c7 state
<amr> it runs hot, and i think im missing some setup
<user24> i can't to paste all.
<user24> but i give result of model name=intel pentium M
<Chuck_Norris> user24: np, it is a netbook right?  yes i found a single core at 1.5 ghz
<ChogyDan> user24: try installing pastebinit and using that
<happyraver1958> Hello Ubuntu people! I made a post in the Ubuntu Forums and I've got only visits but no answers to it and I'd like to know if somebody here has encountered the same or similar problem as mine
<user24> Chuck_Norris, is it not netbook but laptop
<user24> 1.5 ghz, yes that is true
<ikonia> happyraver1958: explain your problem
<happyraver1958> my ubuntu 14.04.1 server will not respond to DNS queries
<Chuck_Norris> user24: which is not a powerfull proccessor, so... i would think that it's obvious that your fun will go crazy running for example whatever internet browser and watching youtube videos i think
<user24> Chuck_Norris, 1.5 ghz, yes that is true
<ikonia> happyraver1958: your running a dns server, or a dns client
<happyraver1958> I have BIND9 installed
<ikonia> happyraver1958: your running a dns server, or a dns client
<happyraver1958> this is a server
<ikonia> happyraver1958: how are you verifying if it responding to queriers or not
<happyraver1958> but as soon as I enable views on my BIND9 configuration, it will not respond to queries
<happyraver1958> I tried everything, inside the network, outside the LAN, from within the same server
<happyraver1958> does not respond to any queries whatsoever, but only when views are configured
<ikonia> happyraver1958: have you got recursion enabled within the views
<user24> Chuck_Norris, yes sir . when i'm browsing. i just use text no image, no video caused slow connection
<happyraver1958> no log entries about declining or dropping requests
<happyraver1958> I have recursion enabled only for Internal clients
<happyraver1958> I have full details in my post if anybody can read them
<Chuck_Norris> user24: it common that, that kind of proccessors will overheat (cooler at work at every software you open up, if i am you, i just would run one software at a time
<ikonia> happyraver1958: when you enable views, can you connect to the tcp 53 port still ?
<Chuck_Norris> (cooler at work)*
<happyraver1958> yes, #53 is listening
<killitwithfirepl> why does this happens?
<killitwithfirepl> root@therealjedi:~# mysql -u root -p
<killitwithfirepl> Enter password:
<killitwithfirepl> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ikonia> happyraver1958: can you connect on it though
<user24> Chuck_Norris, yes sir. i don't use external cooler.
<ikonia> killitwithfirepl: 1.) you shouldn't be root 2.) you probably don't have mysql running - so the socket file will not be there
<happyraver1958> I'm not sure, I've only been running dig and nslookup
<happyraver1958> I haven't tried to connect to it
<ikonia> happyraver1958: try it at a dumb socket level
<ikonia> happyraver1958: just confirm it's running
<Chuck_Norris> user24: take a picture of your screen and paste it here
<killitwithfirepl> ikonia:even as a user, it does the same.
<happyraver1958> according to the local ports open on the server, it is, I'm also running nmap and it finds it open as well
<ikonia> killitwithfirepl: read point 2
<ikonia> happyraver1958: actually open a socket to it
<killitwithfirepl> how
<ikonia> happyraver1958: confirm - maybe even get a useful rejection message
<ikonia> telnet to the port for example
<happyraver1958> no messages whatsoever
<user24> Chuck_Norris, i have a friend that he use home fun to cooler his cpu(dekstop). he open casing, and use house fan.
<happyraver1958> only on queries though, how can I open a socket to it?
<ikonia> happyraver1958: does it open a socket ?
<ikonia> telnet to the port
<killitwithfirepl> the thing is, i am following a guide, i am at point 13: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-ubuntu-12.04-lts-p4
<killitwithfirepl> i just used telnet on port 25, it worked.
<killitwithfirepl> i am trying not to fuckup
<ikonia> killitwithfirepl: there is no need to swear
<killitwithfirepl> been trying to setup mail server for about 4 months now
<ikonia> killitwithfirepl: it is not welcome in this channel
<killitwithfirepl> ya, there is.
<stefan_ka> hi, what would be the best filesystem for ubuntu on a SSD?
<ikonia> killitwithfirepl: no - there isn't, it is not welcome in this channel
<ikonia> stefan_ka: use default ext4
<lastrodamo> my xubuntu crash all the time with the updates -> the problem is nvidia and linux-image
<killitwithfirepl> there is a difference between blatantly swearing, and saying something normal like i fukedup
<lastrodamo> is a good way to load xubuntu whithout crash
<happyraver1958> connection timed out
<Pici> killitwithfirepl: not in this channel. Please keep it clean
<user24> Chuck_Norris, thx sir.
<killitwithfirepl> it is clean
<happyraver1958> when I run dig I get SERVFAIL
<Chuck_Norris> user24: ok, np
<stefan_ka> ikonia: thank you
<happyraver1958> but the daemon is running
<killitwithfirepl> i dont see what the big fuss is
<killitwithfirepl> i need help
<killitwithfirepl> im mad
<user24> ikonia, thx too. and all here
<ikonia> happyraver1958: can you connect to the daemon
<Pici> Then please abide by our guidelines and you will receive help :)
<killitwithfirepl> ikonia:you don't need to flash your "powers" i don't really care
<killitwithfirepl> its only showing abuse will be done
<happyraver1958> let me try
<happyraver1958> I get "connection closed by foreign host." by telneting on the localhost
<ikonia> happyraver1958: so it does actually make a conecting then
<Darknet> so i am still having an issue, and since an op has a power-fit i got booted.
<mikes1> Czech?
<ikonia> Darknet: if you behave and follow the rules, you'll get help, no issue
<happyraver1958> it does, seems like it
<ikonia> happyraver1958: so it looks to me - at the moment as if the views are putting in connection rules too
<Darknet> i do follow the rules, im just really man, and you have no "customer service" skills in defusing situations
<happyraver1958> trying x.x.x.x...  then connected to x.x.x.x Escape character... Connection closed by foreign host
<Darknet> im a member too you know.
<Darknet> just sayign
<ikonia> Darknet: if your a member you know the rules and should have no problem following them, such as no swearing, there will be no more discusion on it
<Darknet> its not a discussion
<ikonia> happyraver1958: I hit one of my dns servers using views, and I get a connection and until I type it stays open
<ikonia> happyraver1958: you're getting the connection dropped straight away, suggesting an ACL is rejecting you on connection
<ikonia> happyraver1958: (this is an assumption of course)
<ikonia> happyraver1958: on the same server, can you do "telnet localhost 53"
<ikonia> happyraver1958: does the connection stay open ?
<mohammed_> hello
<happyraver1958> the connection seems to drop, I don't type anything before it drops on its own
<happyraver1958> I'm not sure it's a time out or a purposeful drop
<Guest44809> ????????????
<ikonia> happyraver1958: lets try localhost
<happyraver1958> trying
<Bashing-om> MohammadAG: Hi, You have an ubuntu support request ?
<Guest44809> hello guys how can i enable cgi in localhost?
<happyraver1958> same result :(
<ikonia> happyraver1958: thats interesting
<ikonia> happyraver1958: are you using ACLS ?
<happyraver1958> I used them to try at some point, then I removed them and restarted the server I don't know how many times
<happyraver1958> let me double-check
<happyraver1958> yes, acl internals {  192.168.0.0/16;  };  which means my entire internal network
<ikonia> happyraver1958: I'd suggest doing this sysematically
<ikonia> happyraver1958: remove the views - do the telnet test
<ikonia> happyraver1958: put the views back, do the telnet test, see if the behaviour differs
<ikonia> happyraver1958: then move forward
<bugtraq> list
<andril> hello
<bugtraq> Hi
<happyraver1958> I already did that ikonia, as soon as I remove the views, everything works, all queries respond, I get log entries, everything works normal
<happyraver1958> but once I introduce views, it stops responding
<ikonia> happyraver1958: please try to pay attention
<ikonia> happyraver1958: I'm specfically asking you to do the telnet test
<ikonia> not "it works/doesn't work" test
<happyraver1958> fair point
<ikonia> happyraver1958: the behaviour at a dumb socket level is what I'm interested in
<happyraver1958> it may take me a couple a minutes to change it back
<ikonia> thats fine, I need to step away too for a short while
<bibi234> is it possible to connect a smartphone to internet through my laptop?
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bazhang> bibi234, ^
<happyraver1958> I'm getting SERVFAIL too, if you're ikonia
<happyraver1958> same results, without views  :(
<Darknet> http://puu.sh/drYsh/807e19c51f.png <-- any ideas what is wrong?
<theadmin> Darknet: Does /etc/apache2/conf.d/ exist?
<bugtraq> shdf,j
<arun_> guys, is it possible to install Ubuntu in a POS device ?
<bugtraq> dukd ,a hgla;gm
<MonkeyDust> bugtraq  it works, we see you
<pancakes9> hey what is the reason nmap returns more port information than a tool like netcat?
<Ugb3> Hey guys, i'm trying to make Mythtv work with IPTV on my ubuntu machine, but after having configured everything like in the guides, when I press watch TV it just flash and get back to the UI, anyone could point me the right direction ? Here is my log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9493508/
<Darknet> no theadmin
<mdoge> pancakes9: nmap has an 'engine' for version scanning
<pancakes9> mdoge: huh?
<mdoge> pancakes9: that goes further than making conclusions from what the port returned
<Darknet> arun_: if you need a really small distro, try to use puppylinux
<theadmin> Darknet: Well there's your problem, you're making a symlink inside a non-existent directory
<Darknet> its so small a broken 512mb ram would support it
<bazhang> !mythtv | Ugb3
<ubottu> Ugb3: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Darknet> theadmin: this sucks, since i have no idea what i am doing.
<mdoge> pancakes9: nmap actively sends test packets to determine what kind of service it is. This is more than you would do through netcat.
<theadmin> Darknet: ...k. Is Apache2 even installed in the first place?
<ikonia> Darknet: if you're not confirdent with the basics, you may want to consider not running a mail server
<Darknet> theadmin: no idea, someone here yesterday told me to follow this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-ubuntu-12.04-lts-p5
<Darknet> and i am at item 13 now, (page 5)
<ikonia> Darknet: they are common to compromise and getting you kicked off your network
<theadmin> Darknet: You mean 15?
<Darknet> ikonia: bad answer
<theadmin> That page starts with 15
<ikonia> a mail server (especially with virtual hosts) is not something that should be blindly followed
<Darknet> (if you can't use a gun, don't defend yourself)
<Darknet> how can you say that?
<ikonia> there needs to be a base understanding of the technology
<Darknet> theadmin: yes sorry. 15.
<bibi234> bazhang: apparently to create a new Ad-hoc network, the laptop needs to be connected in wifi, but it's connected with an ethernet cable
<arun_> guys, is it possible to install Ubuntu in a POS device ?
<theadmin> Darknet: Well, just to make sure... sudo apt-get install apache2
<ikonia> arun_: if the architechture suppors it
<Darknet> theadmin: i think this guide assumes apache2 is installed, right?
<bibi234> but my laptop has a wifi card, so I'd like to connect my android smarthpone to internet through the laptop
<arun_> ikonia: ok sir, is the easy to add option/modify gnome-shell ?
<Darknet> ya 10-4
<Darknet> apache2 is already the newest versio
<Darknet> lol
<ikonia> arun_: depends on your abilities, there are gnome extensions which have good development documentation
<solsTiCe> hi. how am i supposed to use an mtp (android phone) device in rhythmbox. the mtp device shows up in nautilus fine. but in rhythmbox ?
<theadmin> Darknet: It seems so.
<theadmin> Darknet: Hm, err. Can you do ls /etc/apache2/
<mdoge> theadmin: even better; whereis apache2
<bynarie> anyone been able to install photoshop CC with wine?
<Darknet> he1kki: yes: http://puu.sh/drZGU/778c732b9d.png
<Darknet> theadmin:  *
<mdoge> Darknet: this doesnt mean apache is actually installed. Try 'whereis apache2'
<arun_> ikonia: thank you sir !!!
<genii> bynarie: They'd probably know more about that in the #winehq
<bynarie> genii, ok thanks!
<arun_> ikonia: i needed to modify gnome-menu so, how tough is it ?
<Darknet> darknet@therealjedi:/usr/share/squirrelmail/plugins$ whereis apache2
<Darknet> apache2: /usr/sbin/apache2 /etc/apache2 /usr/lib/apache2 /usr/share/apache2 /usr/share/man/man8/apache2.8.gz
<ikonia> arun_: it depends on your abilities, you could do it though an extension though
<mdoge> Darknet: ok, it is installed.
<Darknet> ya
<arun_> ikonia: which extension sir ??
<ikonia> arun_: you need to write one
<arun_> ikonia: hehe :) I thought a tool lol ;)
<Darknet> mdoge: maybe you know an easier way. i just want to have one email address working on my outlook.
<Darknet> thats all i need
<ikonia> (or search the existing extensions site)
<Darknet> i don't care if i have to kill a kitten for it, i have been trying for about 4 months now.
<arooni-mobile> can someone tell me why when there is a new wireless network network i want to connect to, i first have change users to a new user to get prompted for the password?  running 14.04; should i just updated to 14.10?
<ikonia> Darknet: you don't need a mail server to use outlook
<ikonia> Darknet: your ISP will provide mail relays
<mdoge> Darknet: I don't dare to setup email servers. It's a tedious process. I can't help you
<Pici> Darknet: It looks like you aren't running the same version of apache that your tutorial is running, or the tutorial is wrong.
<ikonia> Darknet: maybe making something more complex than it needs to be ?
<Darknet> i manage my domain/vps (godaddy/digitalocean)
<ikonia> Darknet: as I recall godaddy provide a catch all mail host as part of their service
<Darknet> never saw this in 5yrs of being a customer there.
<ikonia> I could be wrong, but it's worth checking
<Pici> Darknet: squirrelmail provides a webmail portal, it doesn't sound like that is actually what you want.
<ikonia> setting up a mail server (especially one with backends and virtual users) is a big requirement for just an email address
<Darknet> my NS1,2 and 3 are set to digitalocean, so my vps manages everything itself.
<daklan> Darknet, postfix + dovecot is what i use
<ikonia> Darknet: they are just dns servers
<ikonia> Darknet: not really a factor to this end of the mail chain
<Darknet> Pici: i know squirellmail, i used it on cPanel, all i want is to have a valid email addy that i can use on my outlook client on my desktop.
<ikonia> squirrel mail won't give you that
<ikonia> it doesn't setup/manage emails
<ikonia> it's jus a webmail client
<Darknet> daklan: are those easy to setup on ubuntu? 14.04 ?
<daklan> Sure, plenty of tutorials everywhere
<Darknet> i know
<Darknet> i know
<ikonia> if you know squirrel mail is not what you need, why are you setting it up ?
<Darknet> i am at my 10th ish tutorial
<Darknet> about the same reformat
<daklan> You can get more advanced with it, like have it run with ssl support, transport to commercial gateways, etc.
<Darknet> been on this thing for like 4 months now
<Darknet> how friggin hard can it be
<Chuck_Norris> Darknet: do you wanna send email to your registred users?
<ikonia> Darknet: I think you're doing something you don't need to do
<daklan> Amavis would also give you spam/antivirus scanning
<WaKaN>  
<ikonia> Darknet: you basically want a mail account, thats it ?
<Darknet> ikonia: this guide was to setup everything i need to have a mail server, a mailbox, and mail.domains.com
<ikonia> Darknet: that guide is way over the top especially for a single domain
<Darknet> all i want is to have one email address to work (send receive) from my outlook 2010 client
<Darknet> thats all i need
<ikonia> Darknet: ok - you don't need any of that stuff then
<Darknet> -.-'
<xentity1x> I have a question about the nvidia proprietary drivers. Does nvidia make them, and how are they different from windows drivers?
<Darknet> i dont care of mailboxes (roundcube, squirell,...) all i want is to be able to have/send mail from my domain. its all i need.
<destined> how to start learning webpage development from scratch?
<Darknet> xentity1x: nvidia makes their own drivers.
<JavaJosh> Can someone PLEASE help me, I have an emergency and I need my computer. Ubuntu is just booting to a black screen, I have Nvidia, i tried nomodeset and that gets be a black screen with my mouse cursor, HELP!
<daklan> Dovecot would be what you need so you can use your smtp server with outlook
<Darknet> destined: www.code.org
<ikonia> Darknet: I'd suggest not running any of that on your server unless you really understand it
<ikonia> Darknet: there are simpler ways to manage this
<xentity1x> darknet, and those are the ones that are available in the proprietary repositories?
<ikonia> (especially if you've been struggling for 4 months)
<Darknet> ikonia: like?
<ikonia> Darknet: there are a lot of web services provided by hosters
<Darknet> xentity1x: go on the respective website, and get the proper driver.
<ikonia> Darknet: who hosts your actually web space ?
<ikonia> (maybe we could move this to #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Darknet> ikonia: but, i don't want to use google/yahoo/outlook.com..
<ikonia> Darknet: you don't need to use them
<Darknet> i do
<Darknet> i use godaddy for my domains, and digitalocean for my vps
<Darknet> nothing else
<Darknet> 5$ a month
<ikonia> Darknet: lets move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<destined> webpage development on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Darknet> its on topic
<Pici> destined: Is that a question?
<ikonia> Darknet: lets talk about your options, then if you need something on ubuntu we can come back
<JavaJosh> Having an emergency and I need to get on my computer, ubuntu is just booting to a black screen, can anyone help me? I'd be forever greatful
<HoloIRCUser7> Trying to write log file dmesg > ~/dmesg.log got an output bash: /root/dmesg.log: read-only file system What to do
<Chuck_Norris> Darknet: maybe what you need is a ssl certificated? -.-
<destined> ya i wana start webpage development using ubuntu softwares from scratch @pici
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: why would he need an ssl certificate ??
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: did you try the guest account?
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: I can't get to an account, it's booting to a black screen
<JavaJosh> i see grub, a blinking cursor, then black
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: i tired nomodeset in grub and I can see my mouse cursor, but just black everything else
<JavaJosh> tried*
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: it usually boots into the login screen? or you have autologin enabled?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | JavaJosh IF ATI/Nvidia try:
<ubottu> JavaJosh IF ATI/Nvidia try:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daklan> Chuck Norris doesn't need a SSL certificate. He encrypts everything with his awesomeness
<Chuck_Norris> ikonia: well... one day a friend of mine did tells me, Chuck_Norris if you don't wanna be a spam sending e-mails, then... buy a ssl certificated -.-
<bibi234> How can I use my laptop as a wireless access point, it is connected to internet through ehternet but it has a wifi cad
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: that's just blind words
<JavaJosh> Bashing-om: I did nomodeset, I just get a cursor and a black screen, a mouse cursor that is
<EriC^^> bibi234: settings > network > wireless > use as hotspot
<JavaJosh> i haven't changed anything, why would ubuntu just start booting to black?
<daklan> What he should have told you is secure your mailserver so it doesnt become an open relay
<Bashing-om> JavaJosh: EriC^^ :: I would think next is to try and boot to terminal from grub ?
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: did you try a different kernel?
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: that's out of my league, i've got like 10 minutes to login or i may miss a job opprotunity
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: fml
<Chuck_Norris> ikonia: i did believe him, cause, he was one good sysadmin -.- he told me something like, if you dont have an ssl, then your e-mail goes stright to the spambox, and you reciber never will read your e-mails
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: in grub > advanced > select an older kernel you have there
<daklan> SSL wont fix that
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: k
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: i tried recovery mode, we'll see how that works?
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: recovery mode is just a console one
<EriC^^> see if it works i guess
<JavaJosh> safe graphics mode?
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: trying failsafe graphics real quick
<bibi234> EriC^^: nothing happens when I click this button, I'm not connected to any wifi connection, I'm using an ethernet connection
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: I'm going to miss out on a job because ubuntu randomly decided not to work O_O i may never use ubuntu again O_O
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: i can get to tty2
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: anything i should try here?
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: did you try the older kernel
<fanno> hi all ... i am having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1382462 is there any way to revert to ubuntu 10.04 ??? i can't live without dual monitor =///////// (or a selution)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382462 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Desktop/windows painted incorrectly in dual monitor configuration" [High,Confirmed]
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: no idea how
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: in grub > advanced > select an older kernel you have there
<solsTiCe> how am i supposed to use an mtp (android phone) device in rhythmbox ? the MTP plugin is enabled.  the mtp device shows up in nautilus fine. but not in rhythmbox ?
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: 3.13.0-37?
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: that's my only option
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: well that and the same thing with recovery mode
<EriC^^> ok i guess
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: nope, didn't work
<EriC^^> ok if you press ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> do you get a tty?
<JavaJosh> nope
<JavaJosh> black
<JavaJosh> i can get tty2 if i go in nomodeset
<EriC^^> ok, do that
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: any ideas?
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: it may be too late, i had to respond to this job offer NOW :(
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: i can't believe this is happening
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: respond how
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: just use your phone or something
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: get on my computer and sign this job offer, all my passwords are on this ubuntu computer
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: i'm at TTY2
<ej_> any tips on internal sound card ..no audio ive tried i guess everthing.
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: logged in
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: JavaJosh . No more than you, all I can add is try and boot to terminal (TTY1) from the grub boot menu (text), see what happens. Under time constraint -> boot up the liveDVD and return to this issue later .
<daklan> Call HR and plead your case
<ej_> #?
<EriC^^> yeah i think a live usb and accessing whatever files, programs you need would be best
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: ^^
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: don't have a live USB ready and made now
<cattivik88> !list
<ubottu> cattivik88: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: i use ubuntu to avoid the problems of other OS's, but it just cost me my job. fml.
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: oh well, **** happens
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: how are you signing whatever you need to sign?
<daklan> Most likely through a web portal
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: digital signature on their website
<JavaJosh> don't know my password
<daklan> Call HR
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: where is the password?
<ikonia> how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<fanno> is reverting from 14.10 -> 14.04 posible ? i can't figure out how to solve the dual monitor issue
<JavaJosh> ikonia: because ubuntu is booting to a black screen
<ikonia> fanno: no
<daklan> Apparently, ubuntu caused him his job hahaha
<ikonia> JavaJosh: that part I understand, but your password problems ?
<MonkeyDust> fanno  fresh install 14.04
<JavaJosh> daklan: :(
<fanno> ikonia:  =//////
<fanno> MonkeyDust: won't i loose everyting on my system ?
<JavaJosh> ikonia: I need to get into ubuntu and access my personal computing needs, but I can't because of ubuntu booting to black
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: where is the password?
<JavaJosh> It's too late, they're closed fellas. Thanks for trying to help me, i do appreciate it
<daklan> Didnt nean to laugh at your problems, sorry if i did
<ikonia> JavaJosh: ok, I get that part of it, I just don't see what the password has to do with it ?
<JavaJosh> ikonia: I can't get into ubuntu to access my passwords
<Dinosaurio> user passwords are usually stored in /home/passwords/plain
<arun_> guys, what is the major changelog between 14.04 and 14.04.1 ?
<ej_> any tips on internal sound card ..no controls.. no audio playback
<MonkeyDust> fanno  backup first, create a separate /home partition when freshly installing <-- my advice
<daklan> Uhm, what???
<JavaJosh> I have to go do some damage control, thanks for trying guys, gtg
<ikonia> Dinosaurio: that is just made up
<fanno> MonkeyDust: i am fairly new to linux, what will seperate perition for /home do for me ?
<daklan> Fanno, nothing
<MonkeyDust> fanno  keep your personal documents and config files
<Dinosaurio> ikonia: prove me wrong
<daklan> Unless you know why you'd need separate partitions, you really dont need to worry about it
<ikonia> Dinosaurio: nothing in my home directory
<Tobias[L]> fanno: you can reinstall ubuntu anytime without worrying about your files
<ikonia> Dinosaurio: nothing in any of the home directories on any of the ubuntu machines I use
<fanno> MonkeyDust: would backing up /home not do the same ?
<MonkeyDust> fanno  yes, but it's easy to have your personal documents untouched
<fanno> Tobias[L]: what do i need to search for on google to do that ? (i assume backing up as i always do anyway is still good to do)
<daklan> That is if you remember to mount that partition when you reinstall
<daklan> A newbie wont remember that
<Tobias[L]> fanno: jep always backup and you have to manually partition it, best use gparted to make it yourself
<Tobias[L]> fanno: and while you are at it make a separate /boot aswell
<ej_> i was fooling in alsamixer i got a low tone changing the left/right volume but thats it..
<MonkeyDust> daklan  a newbie can learn how to do it, like we all did
<fanno> Tobias[L]: well not sure if this is a issue currently i am using dual boot to windows. because i was not sure how well i would use ubuntu so will this not cause problems ? with /boot unless i miss understand what you mean by that ?
<lustic> I cannot get webcamstudio to start,   help? here is my terminal output when i try http://pastebin.com/pmghFnc9
<daklan> Sure, the question is what would separate partitions do for a newbie
<fanno> Tobias[L]: i am new to linux but i assume that /boot is boot sector ?
<daklan> Not the merits of separate partitions
<Tobias[L]> fanno: aslong as you keep the partition number under 4 physicals it is okay
<Chuck_Norris> fanno: no, /boot wont cause any problem on dualbooting
<fanno> Tobias[L]: or something to that affect
<arun_> guys, what is the major changelog between 14.04 and 14.04.1 ?
<Tobias[L]> fanno: also /boot is not the boot sector but a separate partition where your bootloader and everything is stored
<Tobias[L]> fanno: you need to affect your boot sector anyway
<lustic> I cannot get webcamstudio to start,   help? here is my terminal output when i try http://pastebin.com/pmghFnc9
<Tobias[L]> fanno: unless you fancy usb boot or have a second drive
<jkoudys_> what program does ubuntu use to have that mac-like behaviour where the top panel shows the menu + title for the currently active window?
<ej_> kfce..
<fanno> Tobias[L]: i only have one physical disk. but i am looking to buy a ssd for next time i will reinstall ubuntu without dual boot.
<Tobias[L]> jkoudys_: rather "what program mac uses to mimic the effect"
<MonkeyDust> jkoudys_  i guess it's called global-menu
<Tobias[L]> fanno: even then grub will likely load windows 7 ^^
<fanno> Tobias[L]: how bit ssd should i get ?
<ej_> is there a sound setting in the bois ?
<fanno> Tobias[L]: *big
<ej_> in my bios..
<arun_> guys
<arun_> guys, what is the major changelog between 14.04 and 14.04.1 ?
<Tobias[L]> fanno: if you want to only put linux on it and your /data on the hdd, 32 gb is enough
<Darknet> useless channel
<lustic> I cannot get webcamstudio to start,   help? here is my terminal output when i try http://pastebin.com/pmghFnc9
<fanno> Tobias[L]: ok thanks =)
<ej_> if i dont have the admin bios passwd ? what would linux do?
<Tobias[L]> fanno: if you want to put your data on it 128 gig to a terabyte
<trism> arun_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.1
<ej_> pci=nobios?
<Bashing-om> arun_: Have you read : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.1 ?
<lustic> yes figured it out
<Tobias[L]> fanno: make sure to get together with an pc expert to talk about what you need exactly, most stores will kindly help you
<ej_> recoument any apts? for no audio!
<Bashing-om> trism: :( did not see your entry in time .
<fanno> Tobias[L]: thx
<arun_> thanks guy
<arun_> *guys
<ej_> any suggestions for no audio..
<cliluw> How do I get a script to run on the next boot and never again?
<daklan> Add to rc.boot
<daklan> Oh you mean just once
<daklan> Well, rc.boot, remove afterwards
<cliluw> daklan: Yes, just on the next time that the system boots but no other boots afterward.
<Smilo> Can I ask questions here about problems I and struggling with?
<daklan> Just ask, if someone knows about it they will answer
<bekks> Ubuntu related problems? :)
<daklan> Yep, that is the assumption of course
<daklan> This is freenode, afterball
<daklan> Lol, i meant after all
<Smilo> Ok so I updated to trusty via the update manager a couple of months back and I havent been able to run updates and this is the error I have been given. W: GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366
<Smilo> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140722.2)/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) I have looked at some forum posts and have no clue how to fix it
<Smilo> Any help would be appreciated
<ikonia> Smilo: disable the CD
<ikonia> Smilo: disable the odd repo download.01.org
<ikonia> Smilo: don't see any ubuntu repos on it
<Smilo> Where would I disable it?
<ikonia> Smilo: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> ikonia, noticed that too, that would be the linux Intel graphics installer, not supported here
<ikonia> ughhh
<OerHeks> they don't even support it anymore, afaik > https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.6-linux
<Smilo> Ok I have removed that and now I only have this error W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140722.2)/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Smilo> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ikonia> Smilo: I told you to remove the CD source too
<Smilo> I don't know what that is sorry, is it in sources.list also? Sorry I am a noob.
<ikonia> yes,
<o_be_one> hi
<o_be_one> idk what my friend did, but now the rm command doesnt work
<o_be_one> the history as nothing about that
<ikonia> o_be_one: what happens ?
<o_be_one> when you type which rm it says its in ~/bin/rm
<o_be_one> but i want to change it to /bin/rm
<ikonia> o_be_one: show me the exact command you use
<o_be_one> just "rm file.txt"
<ikonia> o_be_one: type exactly what you have been typing please.
<ikonia> o_be_one: and please show me the exact error
<o_be_one> [16:37:38] deptaudio@ast7:~$ rm
<o_be_one> /home/deptaudio/bin/rm: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<o_be_one> i dont want that he uses his own rm script, i want to reset it back to /bin/rm
<ikonia> o_be_one: show me the output of the command alias
<o_be_one> there is no rm alias in alias
<ikonia> o_be_one: well there should be as there is one there by default
<ikonia> ls -la /home/deptaudio/bin/rm
<o_be_one> its exists
<Pici> ikonia: there is?
<o_be_one> it exists
<ikonia> Pici: normally puts one in for the -i options I think
<daklan> This could get interesting. I need to grab some popcorn
<ikonia> so that it prompts you
<o_be_one> but its a html download fail, (html page with like "404 not found"
<ikonia> o_be_one: just remove it then , /usr/bin/rm /home/deptaudio/bin/rm
<retroispresto> oi
<retroispresto> guys
<retroispresto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/PartitioningBasics <<< has outdated screenshots
<retroispresto> that's not unity, it's gnome 2 ubuntu
<Pici> !itsawiki | retroispresto
<ubottu> retroispresto: It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<daftykins> retroispresto: so create an account and update it.
<o_be_one> done ikonia
<o_be_one> it works
<ikonia> o_be_one: problem solved
<o_be_one> oh ok so it uses what u put in ~/bin
<o_be_one> ikonia, awesome thank you :)
<ikonia> o_be_one: the $PATH variable puts that first
<Smilo> Ok ikonia thanks I think that fixed it :)
<o_be_one> ikonia, good to know i understand a new thing, nice ! thank you a lot ^^
<darkdrgn2k> hey all i got an ion baord and im troung to get audio workign on HDMI. it works fine as root but i get no erros and no audio as a regular user
<o_be_one> how to activate recycle bin ?
<ikonia> it's activated
<ikonia> it's enabled by default
<darkdrgn2k> anyone? audio for no root users
<ikonia> non-root users will get audio by default
<o_be_one> ikonia, on ubuntu-server ? Oo
<darkdrgn2k> yes and it works fine in XBMC, but not when i try to run speaker test as non root
<ikonia> o_be_one: correct
<Pici> o_be_one: there is no 'recycle bin' on servers.
<daklan> Correct
<daftykins> darkdrgn2k: it'd be unwise to combine XBMC issues (if any) with here. we're in #kodi if you want to ask specifically.
<darkdrgn2k> daftykins: XBMC is not an issue.. speaker test is
<darkdrgn2k> xbmc works fine
<darkdrgn2k> and speakertest as ROOT works fine
<o_be_one> Pici, i want to add it on a storage server
<ikonia> it's a desktop feature
<Pici> o_be_one: There is no such concept of a recycle bin.  if you rm a file, it is gone forever.
<o_be_one> ive it on a freebsd ...
<o_be_one> freebsd server
<o_be_one> well i'll search thank you ^^
<vbgunz> I'm looking for a trick to do with "byobu"... I'm trying to launch an interactive service in the background from a script *but* be able to somehow open up that interactive service later in Byobu. sort of like opening a window with a script and then closing that window?
<vbgunz> but being able to open that window again later when I want
<ikonia> vbgunz: screen ?
<bsimmons> Hey all, an issues here. I get an: "initclt: Event failed"  But I can log into my tty terminals just fine, Any pro tips about this?
<vbgunz> not sure how byobu and screen work together
<ikonia> bsimmons: what is failing ?
<s00pcan> byobu is screen, configured, no?
<s00pcan> I use tmux though
<ikonia> vbgunz: what is it you are trying to launch ?
<bsimmons> ikonia: No, idea, just getting that error message. Was hoping if somebody have had seen it before.
<vbgunz> s00pcan: something like that, it's using one or the other, I'm using byobu, not sure what it's using... I just started with it a couple days ago
<ikonia> bsimmons: is it cauing a problem ?
<Pici> s00pcan: byobu can either use screen or tmux backends (or at least it could when I used it)
<bsimmons> ikonia: Yes, tty7 is just a black screen with that error message.
<ikonia> bsimmons: so X is failing
<ikonia> bsimmons: did it ever work ?
<vbgunz> ikonia: a server I'm trying to attach to again later
<bsimmons> ikonia: Although I am in tty3 right now in irssi. So I am not sure what is breaking.
<ikonia> vbgunz: "a server" ???
<ikonia> vbgunz: what is the software you trying to launch ?
<s00pcan> hmm, my package manager says byobu supports tmux.  Ok then
<vbgunz> srcds_run a source dedicated server
<bsimmons> ikonia: 'twas working last night.  I did install Ardour last night, but I doutb that was it. An apt-get purge and update didn't help either.
<ikonia> bsimmons: check the Xorg logs
<ikonia> and the syslog
<ikonia> you'll get an idea of whats failing and why
<bsimmons> ikonia: Fair enough.
<bsimmons> ikonia: Didn't see anything remarkable in either log... Grepping for error didn't help either.
<bsimmons> ikonia: Maybe I should try runnign 'startx' myself?
<cariveri> Hi. How to set up a shared folder for users of a certain group? the problem is when someone creates files without adding the group permission then all other members arent allowed to modify them. but they should be.is there a way?
<delta9> hello everybody. i'm trying to install a NETGEAR MA101 wireless USB card, however it is not seeing the networks. any thoughts
<NegativeFlare> delta9: Are you sure the driver is installed correctly?
<chris_> Hello, i am running 14.04 LTS, and default boot to the command line interface. I tend to like to boot to the x server GUI ("startx") due to it being more memory efficient. but i can't get sound out of it. Is there a way to fix this?
<NegativeFlare> chris_: Is pulseaudio setup?
<chris_> It should be but i could be wrong, how would i check that\
<delta9> NegativeFlare, not really. the only thing i could find was from here: https://wiki.debian.org/at76_usb
<delta9> NegativeFlare, that also seems to have lowered my resolution
<NegativeFlare> chris_: first off, when you have the GUI running. Check to see if pulseaudio is running the background. You can check this with this command: ps -ea | grep pulseaudio
<NegativeFlare> delta9: Resolution on your monitor?
<delta9> NegativeFlare, yep. no clue why
<NegativeFlare> delta9: I know why, if you're using wheezy's packages with Ubuntu, you could have messed up a good bit of your system.
<chris_> it gave me this line "1575 ?       00:00:00 pulse audio"
<NegativeFlare> Debian and Ubuntu's repos are similar
<NegativeFlare> but are different in the version of the packages
<NegativeFlare> chris_: It should look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9494648/
<delta9> NegativeFlare, i knew that the repos were similar. i just don't see how a wi-fi card firmware messed with my video
<NegativeFlare> delta9: It doesn't. But I'm trying to warn you NOT to put debian repos on a Ubuntu machine.
<delta9> NegativeFlare, a tad late.
<NegativeFlare> delta9: Well remove it, and do a sudo apt-get update. After that reinstall the atmel-firmware package with the one using the Ubuntu repos
<NegativeFlare> Because if you haven't noticed. The package is also in the Ubuntu repos
<chris_> it only gives me the one line of "1575 ?       00:00:00 pulse audio". so unless it's supposed to give multiple lines with the time changing?
<NegativeFlare> chris_: pulseaudio shouldn't have a space in between the words.
<NegativeFlare> also, I'd be check out pavucontrol
<NegativeFlare> checking out* and making sure that it shows that you have an output device
<delta9> NegativeFlare, do i just do sudo apt-get install atmel-firmware?
<delta9> because thats what i did in the first place
<chris_> sorry, i typed it wrong. its "1575 ?       00:00:00 pulseaudio"
<NegativeFlare> delta9: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove atmel-firmware && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install atmel-firmware
<NegativeFlare> chris_: chris_ Like I said, run pavucontrol and make sure that your sound card is on the list of output devices
<chris_> okay there. it only has a "Dummy Output". any suggestions?
<NegativeFlare> chris_: that means your sound card's driver isn't installed or the driver is blacklisted
<Nick_ZWG> Are the apt-get archives unbearably slow for anyone else?
<Nick_ZWG> I'm getting 2000 bytes / second trying to apt-get update
<NegativeFlare> Nick_ZWG: the update also reads from the lists it downloads, which takes a while sometimes.
<chris_> what is the command to install it?
<NegativeFlare> chris_: I don't know what your sound card is :P You have to tell me that xD
<s00pcan> asus stx II over here :)
<NegativeFlare> chris_: check out lspci
<Nick_ZWG> NegativeFlare: Yeah but this is ridiculous.  Just curious if archive.ubuntu.com's having network issues
<NegativeFlare> Nick_ZWG: its not over here.
<Nick_ZWG> Grr.
<delta9> Nick_ZWG, its actually stalling often for me
<daftykins> it was terribly slow for me last night from gb.archive
<daftykins> *shrug* pick another mirror if you have issues
<chris_> intel corp. 82801i (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<NegativeFlare> Nick_ZWG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9494734/
<NegativeFlare> it only took a bit for my test machine to read the sources list.
<NegativeFlare> that's all
<bsimmons> ikanobori: So there are really no errors anywher in the syslog and Xorg log, and I can't get the x server running manually.
<bsimmons> ikanobori: Any other ideas?
<chris_> intel corp. 82801i (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) is my sound card, but im not sure the command to install the driver
<Bashing-om> bsimmons: Is a graphics driver loaded ? show -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit <- .
<NegativeFlare> chris_: I'm not sure. I can't seem to find anything to help you fix it.
<Nick_ZWG> Is this still the best way to add alternate mirrors via CLI only to Ubuntu?
<Nick_ZWG> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<Nick_ZWG> I'm assuming replace "precise" with "trusty
<Nick_ZWG> "
<NegativeFlare> Nick_ZWG: no, synaptic can do it.
<Nick_ZWG> NegativeFlare: I've got no GUI in this case
<NegativeFlare> Then the CLI method is the only way then man
<lustic> I'm trying to bradcast my desktop rather than my webcam on a videochatroom site, it only detects my webcam though, anyone know how I can go about this ?
<delta9> NegativeFlare, after reboot, the card is seen as a card but does not detect any wi-fi networks. the resolution remains in the lowered state
<NegativeFlare> delta9: When you say it doesn't detect any networks. What are you using to do that?
<delta9> NegativeFlare, the default network manager of the unity desktop
<NegativeFlare> oh
<NegativeFlare> Unity D:
<NegativeFlare> Anyways, try using iwlist via the terminal
<zteam> Hi all!
<zteam> Is there any downside with converting EXT4 to BTRFS in Ubuntu 14.10?
<ice9> is the an application that uses the webcam as scanner?
<jatt> yes btrfs is not as stable as ext4
<delta9> NegativeFlare, heres the output
<delta9> or not
<NegativeFlare> delta9: use a pastebin :P
<NegativeFlare> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<delta9> http://pastebin.com/UCa7m4wn
<delta9> there we go
<zteam> jatt, from what I understand it should be stable?
<jesus_> hola
<NegativeFlare> delta9: um, there's more to it than that. Did you not try to actually use it?
<NegativeFlare> delta9: normal usage of iwlist is as followed: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<delta9> NegativeFlare, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<delta9> let me try a live boot
<NegativeFlare> heh, it looks like the driver isn't work correctly or something.
<gabybro> hi
<gabybro> can you guys tell me the best solution tu put ubuntu on usb and then install on my laptop ?
<gabybro> pls
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gabybro> tnx
<delta9> NegativeFlare, any idea why the usb antenna isn't detecting networks?
<NegativeFlare> delta9: That's the thing, I don't think its the device. I think its just the driver.
<delta9> NegativeFlare, so, what should i do?
<NegativeFlare> delta9: I'm not sure at all. Some wireless devices act strange with Ubuntu
<delta9> well crap
<slainr> hey there, are someone here from Brazil?
<dts|pokeball> whats a good sandbox?
<k1l> !br | slainr
<ubottu> slainr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<delta9> NegativeFlare, oh well. would you be able to help me set the monitor to the approite resolution?
<NegativeFlare> erm
<NegativeFlare> !resolution | delta9
<ubottu> delta9: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<delta9> appropriate, sorry i botched that
<yecril71pl> Why no Firefox 34?
<UNIm95> Hi. I need help. I reinstalled xubuntu 12.04 32bit to 14.0464bit. Now i can not login in gui
<UNIm95> syslog get segfault
<squinty> yecril71pl:  ubuntu 14.04 here with firefox 34   (update came through a couple of days ago)
<onicrom> sooo. the 3.13 kernel (trusty and precise) destroys nfs (clients) L(
<UNIm95> for panel, indicator and others
<UNIm95> How can i fix it?
<k1l> yecril71pl: ?
<yecril71pl> squinty: what should I do to get the update?
<k1l> yecril71pl: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<yecril71pl> 14.04 LTS
<k1l> yecril71pl: run the updates
<squinty> yecril71pl:  Software and Updates
<yecril71pl> I see, 454 MB.  Thanks.
<daftykins> UNIm95: what exactly happens? you login but get no panels etc in Unity?
<UNIm95> daftykins: no. i try to login in XFCE4 desktop. But i get only blicking panel at the top of monitor. after console login(ctr+alt+f1) and tail -f /var/log/syslog i see segfault messages
<daftykins> UNIm95: ah yes you said xubuntu, my bad. tried to check if a dist-upgrade looks clean?
<UNIm95> daftykins: i doesn't made dist-upgrade. i simply made live usb and install xubuntu. I have separate /home
<daftykins> UNIm95: it's a clean install then? dist-upgrade isn't what you think it is.
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # this updates all packages to the newest
<UNIm95> daftykins: root (/) was clean installed with formatting. /home is old. Firs ubuntu version was 10.10
<Jordan_U> UNIm95: I would recommend that you do a memory test, a S.M.A.R.T test on your hard drive, and check the media that you installed from for corruption.
<daftykins> UNIm95: ok, test the guest session
<Jordan_U> UNIm95: Please pastebin your /var/log/syslog and the output of "dmesg".
<Jordan_U> UNIm95: Also try logging in in a guest session, or create a new user, to rule out problematic settings in your home directory.
<UNIm95> daftykins: Jordan_U guest session works fine
<kokut> Hello, I have an unknown entry on my dash and i would like to know what it is, how do i get that information?
<daftykins> UNIm95: you'll want to rename your ~/.config most likely then slowly put folders back until you find the culprit
<EriC^^> kokut: in the applications?
<kokut> EriC^^: no in the bar to the left
<kokut> EriC^^: well, the launcher i guess its the name
<kokut> EriC^^: i can click and move it, i dont want to click on it as to launch it tho
<UNIm95> daftykins: ~/.config all setting of xfce are in ~/.config/xfce
<EriC^^> kokut: gsettings list-recursively | grep -i launcher
<Guest72536> guys having problems opening hotmail page anybody can help
<EriC^^> kokut: should say what it is
<daftykins> UNIm95: even better then.
<UNIm95> daftykins: i delete this dir but it doesen't help
<daftykins> UNIm95: how about renaming ~/.config like i originally said then?
<daftykins> i don't suggest things for fun :(
<k1l> Guest72536: what issue
<Guest59516> Hi! I|m trying to move my home partition to another disc, because the first one is too small. Just formatting the new disk and then copying the data does not seem to work, because some filenames are too long (in the .encryptfs-folder, my homedir is encrypted). Can someone tell me an alternative approach_
<kokut> EriC^^: dood u actually told me exactly how to find that information just like that
<UNIm95> daftykins:  whait please. i'm making this with reboot
<kokut> EriC^^: thank you very much
<EriC^^> kokut: no problem
<Jordan_U> Guest59516: What filesystem is on the new disk?
<Guest59516> Jordan_U, both file systems are ext4
<Jordan_U> Guest59516: Please pastebin the exact error message from cp.
<kokut> EriC^^: 'unity://expo-icon', 'unity://devices' should be one of these
<UNIm95> daftykins:  i moved .config and it helped.
<Jordan_U> jost: Also, it may be better to use rsync, which will allow you to reliably continue a copy where you left off. Either way, you'll also want to be careful that you're passing the correct flags to preserve permissions.
<one_roOt> hi, i found  a shell script and need the last part of it with the secret API. but i just don't understand it how to use the API :S can someone help? https://gist.github.com/L3viathan/4bb4a9f2efc6e94fc3a2
<jost> Jordan_U: http://dpaste.com/0PGYA3W - if you dont speak german, the error message says that it cannot stat the file because the filename is too long
<UNIm95> daftykins: now i need to restore all software configs =(. But thanx
<jost> Jordan_U, good hint, I will give rsync a try
<kokut> EriC^^: or is it becaus i can move empty spaces between the launcher like they were actual applications?
<Guest72536> guys hotmail page wont work . how can i fix the probs
<k1l> Guest72536: what issue
<kokut> EriC^^: i have a blank space at the end and i can move it like if it was an application and remove it like so as well, if i click it nothing happens
<Guest72536> ya samthing
<k1l> Guest72536: without a proper support question we cant help you
<EriC^^> kokut: what does it say when you right click it?
<kokut> EriC^^: nothing
<OerHeks> Guest72536, hotmail.com redirects to https://login.live.com, no problem here,
#ubuntu 2014-12-13
<Guest72536> i checked firewall addons cookies
<stoimenow> 
<EriC^^> kokut: it might be an empty .desktop
<kokut> EriC^^: yea i thought so too,
<EriC^^> kokut: type grep Name=$ /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<genii> Guest72536: Apparently you're not the only one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256307
<Guest72536> everythings working expect hotmail page
<Glitch1> Hello
<OerHeks> Guest72536, what browser?
<Guest72536> firefox
<k1l> ping works?
<kokut> EriC^^: nothing happens
<Jordan_U> jost: For future reference, "export LANG=C" in a terminal window will make all commands in that terminal window output in English.
<Glitch1> I'm having a problem with video playback on Xubuntu 14.04 32 bit, anything with a resolution over ~360x240 drops frames and stutters
<Glitch1> That's with VLC, Parole, and mplayer, and there is not any performance difference with any of them
<Jordan_U> Glitch1: Please pastebin the output of "lspic -k".
<Guest72536> im having problems with hotmail page not opening on firefox
<EriC^^> Glitch1: i think Jordan_U meant to type lspci -k
<Glitch1> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/JaYKgvQT
<Glitch1> EriC^^ I figured as much
<k1l> Guest72536: <k1l> ping works?
<Guest72536> guys im having problems with opening hotmail page on firefox how can i fix
<k1l> Guest72536: if you dont read the answers stop asking :/
<daftykins> Guest72536: probably by responding to people that are helping you.
<Guest72536> ping works
<Jordan_U> Glitch1: Does the "Additional Drivers" tool offer to install proprietary drivers for your graphics card?
<k1l> works the private mode?
<Guest72536> ya
<asimov> Where do I find the ncurses devlopement package?
<k1l> so its a addon or user setting?
<Glitch1> Jordan_U Nope. I'm not surprised since they haven't offered binary drivers for this card in six or seven years
<EriC^^> !find ncurses
<ubottu> Found: libcunit1-ncurses, libcunit1-ncurses-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg, libncursesw5-dev, libx32ncurses5, libx32ncurses5-dev (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ncurses&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<creatorb> hello all
<Guest72536> i checekd addons also
<Guest72536> its not working today
<Guest72536> i reinstalled os eventhough not working
<daftykins> Guest72536: but kept the same /home ?
<k1l> and its working in private mode from firefox?
<oswaldo> hl
<Guest72536> no
<Guest72536> im so fedup i couldnt fix the problems
<daftykins> Guest72536: you know it's outlook.com now right?
<Guest72536> ya
<one_roOt> can someone explain what the "curl" line does in this shell script? https://gist.github.com/L3viathan/4bb4a9f2efc6e94fc3a2
<oswaldo> hl
<daftykins> Guest72536: so what happens when you try to visit outlook.com - with your cache completely cleared... and firefox restarted?
<Guest72536> so what can i do
<daftykins> Guest72536: i just asked you to do something. do it please.
<squinty> Guest72536:  might want to try checking out commandline options too.  > Profile (make a new test one) and Safe-mode.  also there is a #firefox channel here on freenode
<k1l> Guest72536: are you willing to look for the cause and solve the issue or do you just want to hear "do that and all is solved"? because we can do the first only since we dont know the solution yet
<ubuntu> nmd
<delta9> can someone help me fix ubuntu displaying at a lower resolution?
<nabeel_> Hi
<ralfr> Aloha
<nabeel_> Good morning
<daftykins> ask a support question if you have one please, new joiners.
<delta9> can someone help me fix ubuntu displaying at a lower resolution?
<creatorb> delta9: try to go additional driver on dash home
<daftykins> delta9: as creatorb says - but can you tell us what your graphics card / device is?
<delta9> creatorb, no additional drivers available
<rahduke> can anyone explain to me why I just lost permissions to read/write to my internal mounted storage drive? I set this up years ago and have never had an issue, all my permissions are correct. I'm not sure what happen to ubuntu but its a complete mess lately
<delta9> daftykins, radeon 3000
<Glitch1> I'm having a problem with video playback on Xubuntu 14.04 32 bit, anything with a resolution over ~360x240 drops frames and stutters and the CPU maxes out
<k1l> rahduke: see "dmesg" if the hardware is failing and is mounted ro
<squinty> Guest72536:  sorry just realized I didn't include   type  firefox --help  in a terminal to see commandline options
<Jordan_U> rahduke: How are you mounting the filesystem? How are you trying to read from or write to it? What error messages are you seeing exactly?
<daftykins> delta9: ah. unsupported legacy card then. can you install the package "pastebinit" then run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<rahduke> shit "EXT4-fs (sdc1): error count since last fsck: 3
<rahduke> [  305.093151] EXT4-fs (sdc1): initial error at time 1418425364: ext4_mb_generat"
<rahduke> Jordan_U: I'm mounting in fstab, all the typical read/write permissions
<art1101> тест
<delta9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9495674/
<rahduke> k1l: do you think my drive is failing?
<k1l> rahduke: yes.see smart info for more detail but i would look out for backing my important data
<Darkcoins> Hi, I got a VPS-provider which offers me to add several ips for each instance. I was wondering how I can go about using a different ip for each user running their own programs. Maybe I'm misunderstanding, and that all users have access to all ips? Also I guess I would need to configure iptables somehow? Any help would be greatly appretiated :)
<bekks> Darkcoins: you cant.
<rahduke> k1l: according to smart data, says disk is "OK" i do see some intermittent errors though due to "old age"
<delta9> daftykins, it was displaying fine until i tried to install atmel-firmware
<Darkcoins> bekks: Would u care to elaborate? :P
<bekks> Darkcoins: IPs do not depend on the users using them.
<rahduke> k1l: Spin time is "Pre fail" I imagine this is bad
<daftykins> delta9: great, now you tell us :P tried undoing your action?
<Darkcoins> ok, so say I got a server with several ips. Would I need to configure iptables or do the rules already apply for all ips?
<Darkcoins> bekks
<delta9> daftykins, i thought i did, should i try again?
<daftykins> delta9: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<bekks> Darkcoins: you cannot configure IPs on a per-user basis.
<creatorb> daftykins delta9 how about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203437
<Darkcoins> bekks: Ok, I understand, but is there a way to say a program should use a certain ip for traffic? If not; what's the point of having several ips on a server?
<daftykins> creatorb: no
<rahduke> " 4.213020] EXT4-fs warning (device sdc1): ext4_clear_journal_err:4606: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<rahduke> [    4.213027] EXT4-fs warning (device sdc1): ext4_clear_journal_err:4607: Marking fs in need of filesystem check.
<rahduke> "
<rahduke> is that bad?
<delta9> daftykins, no i do not
<daftykins> creatorb: AMD 4xxx and before have moved to legacy status and can't work at all on newer than 12.04.1
<bekks> rahduke: Yes, yu need to run a full fsck (fsck -f) on the affected filesystems
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: A webserver like apache2 can have virtualhosts configured to route differing sites to different NICs (seperate ips)
<bekks> AvengerLives: Thats not exactly what he wants to do ;)
<rahduke> bekks: drive wont even umount
<bekks> rahduke: why not?
<daftykins> delta9: for some reason the VESA driver is being selected, if you read the file i asked you to pastebin. can you confirm the device line by pasting into here just the single one from "lspci" ?
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: I'm late to the convo, so I appologize, however one of the key reasons for having multiple NICS is load balancing
<rahduke> bekks: volume busy, think its trying to empty the trash
<rahduke> guess i can reboot to shell and do it there
<delta9> daftykins, come again?
<bekks> rahduke: I think you are trying to unmount your / filesystem.
<rahduke> na just my mount
<bekks> rahduke: And the trash is never emptied upon umount.
<rahduke> oh maybe u were right
<rahduke> sorry
<Darkcoins> AvengerLives: What I wanted to do was running the same program on several users and routing the traffic from each program through separate ips.
<bekks> Darkcoins: Thats not possible.
<Glitch1> I'm having a problem with video playback on Xubuntu 14.04 32 bit, anything with a resolution over ~360x240 drops frames and stutters
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: That isn't possible and it wouldn't net you any benefit anyhow
<delta9> daftykins, i'm unclear as to what you want me to do
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: depending upon the program and your vision, you can absolutely use the logged traffic across multiple INBOUND ips to differentiate users' traffic.
<daftykins> delta9: confirm your device entry from 'lspci' - am i talking swahili again? :P
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: multiple ips on the same system accomplishes a different goal (namely duplication, load-balancing, and backup/failover)
<Darkcoins> AvengerLives: It actually would net me a benefit as it is crucial the programs are accessible through only their separate ips :P Kinda wanted to tie a program running on one user to a certain ip. Sucks if it is impossible :(
<AvengerLives> why not route differing ports per user...?
<delta9> daftykins, are you asking me to put up a pastebin for that command? i'm sorry but i just don't get what you mean by confirm device entry
<rahduke> bekks: Ok tried that, now I'm beyond my depth http://pastebin.com/LfsPg6DM any ideas?
<daftykins> delta9: as in confirm it to me... it's a device entry because it's an entry in 'lspci' 's output for a device, :/
<Darkcoins> AvengerLives: I must use a certain port for the program, and they need to have different ips
<Darkcoins> I guess it just isn't doable then :-/
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: You could conceivably have the same program listen on multiple ports, depending upon the robustness of the configurability of said program.
<rahduke> bad superblock is bad!
<EriC^^> delta9: type lspci and check what VGA device you have
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: hmmm, I'm stumped then.
<delta9> Eric^^, thank you
<delta9> daftykins, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000]
<rahduke> gnubie thats kinda clever
<Darkcoins> AvengerLives: The programs are part of a decentralized network and require the use of separate ips and ports in order to not get rejected by the rest of the network. Was just wondering if I could cut my costs using only one instance instead of several.
<daftykins> delta9: this firmware you put on, was it in a package?
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: does the VPS offer virtualization? that would consolidate the instances and allow for several NICS
<delta9> daftykins, i just punched in sudo apt-get install atmel-firmware
<daftykins> !info atmel-firmware trusty
<ubottu> atmel-firmware (source: atmel-firmware): Firmware for Atmel at76c50x wireless networking chips.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3-4 (trusty), package size 449 kB, installed size 860 kB
<delta9> was trying to get a usb wireless antenna working
<Darkcoins> AvengerLives: hmm, I don't think so, I'm using Vultr. I guess they want me to pay for several instances if I need several instances.. makes sense for them not to offer that :P
<daftykins> delta9: just for fun, try booting an older kernel
<delta9> daftykins, how?
<delta9> daftykins, and i have confirmed that atmel-firmware is gone
<daftykins> delta9: just before your OS boots, hold left shift, then go to advanced options and pick an older kernel
<daftykins> via what method?
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: Honestly, virtualization sounds exactly like your solution. Not to mention it is a robust failover as well as simple and snappy.  The spool up of similar instances on a single or a few machines is a breeze
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: Migration also allows for seemless hardware upgrades.
<EriC^^> delta9: which driver were you using for VGA?
<delta9> daftykins, sudo apt-get remove atmel-firmware and then sudo apt-get purge atmel-firmware
<delta9> Eric^^, no clue
<EriC^^> delta9: type lshw -C video | grep driver
<AvengerLives> Darkcoins: I wish you the best of luck... I have to get back to work.
<Darkcoins> AvengerLives: So I would have an instance where I run VMs that have each their own ip? Sounds like the same problem all over again :P
<daftykins> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9495674/ <-- delta9's - line 423 doesn't look good
<daftykins> i've no idea what's causing it though
<Darkcoins> AvengerLives: Ok, thank you! I guess it isn't as easy a s I first thought. At least I learned a little more! ^^
<EriC^^> daftykins: i saw an error about a missing fglrx module dont know if it's relevant
<daftykins> nah, unsupported card
<EriC^^> or it always tries to load it whether it's installed or not
<EriC^^> oh ok
<daftykins> unless delta9 tried to install fglrx and isn't letting us know ;)
<delta9> daftykins, install what?
<daftykins> nevermind, you tried that kernel yet?
<delta9> daftykins, i don't know how
<daftykins> i just told you how
<daftykins> delta9: just before your OS boots, hold left shift, then go to advanced options and pick an older kernel
<delta9> yep, just saw it
<cryptodan> daftykins: the 5xxx from ATI are also legacy
<daftykins> cryptodan: oh? recent change?
<cryptodan> daftykins: never mind I could have sworn that the HD5xxx were legacy
<vend0> anybody have problems with laptop battery on linux. just switched from windows 7 and its only filling to 50% of the batteries capacity
<delta9> daftykins, all is well with the kernel ending in .35
<delta9> daftykins, including atmel-firmware
<daftykins> delta9: err, but you got rid of it? how is it still there? :D
<delta9> daftykins, on a hunch i reinstalled it. and now everything's happy
<daftykins> winnar \o/
<delta9> daftykins, so how do i get it to constantly boot to the kernel ending in .35?
<daftykins> delta9: read up on changing the default grub kernel
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<delta9> daftykins, ya can't give me a quick summary?
<daftykins> delta9: i don't remember offhand. do some work for yourself, you'll be surprised at how satisfying it is.
<gr1zzly_be4r> has anyone ever run into the problem of Ubuntu not finding the root folder (/) after running Wubi.exe?
<sebastian> hello
<daftykins> never use WUBI, it is an abomination
<sebastian> can someone assist me changing the password of my linksys cisco router? I had done this before with a windows cd but both windows and the cd are gone and I need to modify my password from the terminal somehow
<gr1zzly_be4r> is there an alternative way to install ubuntu then?
<gr1zzly_be4r> i'm trying to do it from XP
<gr1zzly_be4r> i've got the ISO downloaded.
<daftykins> burn a DVD or make up a flash drive
<gr1zzly_be4r> flash drive as in booting from an external hard drive?
<bazhang> usb stick
<daftykins> a hard disk is not a flash drive
<arun_> hi all
<arun_> has anyone here used mintconstructor ?
<bazhang> arun_, from MINT?
<gr1zzly_be4r> could i find instructions for doing this on the Ubuntu page?
<creatorb> owh ya, can i flash my android app using linux, i think i wanna run flashtool etc by wine, what is that runnning perfectly?
<bazhang> !usb | gr1zzly_be4r
<ubottu> gr1zzly_be4r: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gr1zzly_be4r> nvm
<daftykins> gr1zzly_be4r: download universal USB installer from www.pendrivelinux.com
<jrexxx> Boo
<bazhang> creatorb, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | creatorb
<ubottu> creatorb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> creatorb, then /join #winehq
<samthewildone> is chromium recommended over chrome ?
<samthewildone> I've been getting quite a few of crashes and errors in the past couple of days with chromium.
<samthewildone> Just purged it...
<arun_> bazhang: naa, for ubuntu
<arun_> using mintconstructor for ubuntu
<bazhang> !info mintconstructor
<ubottu> Package mintconstructor does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> arun_, from where
<Guest46751> Hey I was looking for help with shell scripting is there a good channel for that?
<Ben64> #bash perhaps
<Guest46751> thanks ben
<arun_> bazhang: I mean, mintconstructor to respin ubuntu
<marioxcc> Hi. How can I connect a USB flash memory and restrict it to behave as such (Rather than as a keyboard, etc...)?
<lucian> yo!
<daftykins> marioxcc: you have a flash drive with an identity crisis?
<marioxcc> daftykins: No.
<marioxcc> The question is: How can I connect a USB flash memory and restrict it to behave as such (Rather than as a keyboard, etc...)? It's about security
<daftykins> marioxcc: yeah i read it the first time but you don't make any sense. connecting a "USB flash memory" which = a flash drive?
<marioxcc> daftykins: It's possible for any USB device to act as a keyboard an input arbitrary keystrokes. It open a security keyboard for arbitrary privileged shell code execution.
<marioxcc> (In the worst case).
<daftykins> yeah you're in the wrong place. try ##linux
<marioxcc> I don't think it's the wrong place, but thanks anyway.
<daftykins> it is.
<creatorb> bazhang ubottu good one sir... (y)
<thekey> I am trying to change ulimit for open files for a process. I changed in /etc/security/limits.conf for the user running the process, killed the process, logged out, later confirmed that ulimit -n return the number i specified.
<catacost> My usb flash drive is read only despite reformatting a couple of different ways. dmesg says write protect is off. Anyone know how to fix it?
<thekey> But I still get the old number in /etc/<pid>/limits
<thekey> Any ideas?
<marioxcc> How can I connect a USB flash memory and restrict it to behave as such (Rather than as a keyboard, etc...) to close the possible security hole of allowing it to input arbitrary keystrokes as a keyboard?
<thekey> */proc/<pid>/limits
<sebastian> how do i check my ubuntu version?
<sebastian> the console command
<daftykins> cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> or lsb_release -a
<dodohacker> :p
<dodohacker> dodohacker is here
<daftykins> dodohacker: i wouldn't recommend trying to hack dodos, they're extinct. got an ubuntu question?
<JavaJosh> I'm back for round two. Ubuntu is booting to a black screen after GRUB. nomodeset only boots to a blackscreen with a mouse cursor
<JavaJosh> Can anyone help?
<alesan> hello
<alesan> apparently firefox says the flash plugin is vulnerable
<alesan> is it true? what can I do? I want to watch some video.
<daftykins> yes. you can install chrome and pepperflash
<teward> alesan: Flash for Linux has been out of date for a while - chrome with its pepperflash are pretty useful and are superior (while this basically is us saying Firefox isn't useful here, it's still one solution... one which I actually use.)
<alesan> no I use firefox as browser. for now the flash plugin should not be used?
<daftykins> alesan: it's going to be permanently dead soon.
<alesan> so there is not even a foreseeable update to flash coming in?
<curiousx> alesan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9492325/
<daftykins> alesan: no, it got canned by Adobe. no more flash on Linux
<alesan> ok.
<JavaJosh> Ubuntu is booting to black screen after grub, can anyone help? nomodeset is only getting me to a mouse cursor
<alesan> curfont, will that work on firefox too, or not?
<norlane> alesan: Flash for Linux has been out of date for a while - chrome with its pepperflash are
<JavaJosh> version 14.10
<norlane>                 pretty useful and are superior (while this basically is us saying Firefox isn't useful here,
<OerHeks> firefox does not nor will support PPAPI plugins, there is a ppa hack somewhere, but then you wouldn't be safe too.
<norlane>                 it's still one solution... one which I actually use.)
<norlane> sorry
<teward> !paste > norlane
<ubottu> norlane, please see my private message
<norlane> lol
<daftykins> JavaJosh: hello again, can you give a little bit more story as to what happened before this? did things ever work?
<JavaJosh> Yes. Today I booted up (in quite an emergency) and after grub...it's black. I retried with nomodeset and I can get to a mouse cursor, but everything is black.
<alesan> daftykins, well but even if outdated, what is exactly the problem, or the security hole, with the current flash?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: Nice to see you again
<thiAs> hi mhlds221
<carlos__> che è
<daftykins> JavaJosh: when it's black do TTYs work? (ctrl+alt+F1 through F6)
<carlos__> sta cosa??
<daftykins> JavaJosh: thanks ^_^
<JavaJosh> daftykins: TTYs work when I boot with nomodeset
<carlos__> mi spiegate che cosa è questa chat?
<daftykins> JavaJosh: hmm, got a second computer to see if SSH is alive when it's blank - to try and pull some logs?
<dodohacker> nope
<dodohacker> ubuntu
<dodohacker> is another version
<dodohacker> AstaraOS is the core
<arun_> bazhang: I mean, mintconstructor to respin ubuntu
<daftykins> dodohacker: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you have no support questions then.
<alesan> carlos__, vai a letto, e' tardi ;)
<dodohacker> there is aptpackage that covert rpm to apt
<alesan> carlos__, e' una chat per il supporto di Ubuntu, in INGLESE
<dodohacker> but boring why needed anyway
<carlos__> ah ok
<bazhang> dodohacker, alien
<dodohacker> AstaraOS yum is coded with perl
<carlos__> notte anche a te
<OerHeks> !es | carlos__
<ubottu> carlos__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rypervenche> fail
<alesan> OerHeks, that was Italian...
<dodohacker> so apt u need to recoded depencies
<OerHeks> oh, my bad, carlos__
<carlos__> bella
<alesan> bye!
<OerHeks> there is a !it factoid, but he understands i think
<sebastian> how do I set up my cisco router
<sebastian> from ubuntu
<OerHeks> sebastian, minicom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CiscoConsole
<lucian> yo!
<lucian> so, i got ubuntu 14.04 i like it. but what version of wine works best for it?
<rypervenche> lucian: I'd go with the version in your repos :)
<bazhang> lucian, check #winehq for their repo
<OerHeks> !info wine trusty
<lucian> from market
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lucian> i heard of a new beta version
<bazhang>  /join #winehq lucian
<lucian> i have the 64 bit ubuntu
<OerHeks> lucian, sure, there are always PPA's with newer versions, but carefull, they are not supported here.
<turntogodnow> FREENODE REPENT NOW! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABiyWY38glg&feature=youtu.be&t=40m31s
<OerHeks> turntogodnow, please don't spam on #freenode
<lucian> ok. thanks :D
<Glitch1> I'm having a problem with video playback on Xubuntu 14.04 32 bit, anything with a resolution over ~360x240 drops frames and stutters regardless of the video player used.
<Gerowen> Glitch1: Probably need proprietary graphics drivers.
<Glitch1> Gerowen There is no such thing for a Radeon 7500
<Gerowen> Glitch1: If there's no proprietary driver available for your card on Linux, then my guess is you'll have to deal with the stuttering.  If you install the package "mesa-utils" then run the command "glxgears" and maximize the window, I'll bet you get some silly framerate, and maybe even some noticeable tearing.
<Gerowen> Glitch1: I got 60 fps on my ATI Radeon HD 4200 with open source driver, but I'm not having the issue you are with videos tearing.
<Glitch1> Gerown Why does the driver even matter though? There's no VADPU (or whatever the acronym is) on this card, and the computer plays 480p full screen videos without dropping a single frame on windows, and 720p videos also work fine if encoded properly.
<Glitch1> Anyone else have any ideas? I've run 480p youtube videos (downloaded of course) in VLC on an 800Mhz Athlon with a Radeon 7500 under FreeBSD. The CPU I'm using now is almost 3x as fast, so the hardware is more than plenty powerful enough.
<Chuck_Norris> Glitch1: sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers mplayer
<Chuck_Norris> Glitch1: then open a video with mplayer, it will run smoother than vlc
<Glitch1> Chuck_Norris This card doesn't have any vdpau hardware.
<Chuck_Norris> Glitch1: sry then, but... try mplayer, it's more lighweight than vlc -.-
<Glitch1> I have tried mplayer, along with html5 in FIrefox&pale moon and parole, they all perform identically
<aep000> Does anyone have any experience with setting up mail servers
<Glitch1> Xubuntu is the only distro I have had this problem with.
<aep000> I need help setting up my server to automatically setup a mail server on multiple domains
<cryptodan> Glitch1: what version of Ubuntu?
<Glitch1> 14.04
<cryptodan> Glitch1: go back to Ubuntu 12.04 and use FGLRX
<Glitch1> cryptodan I can't really do that. This is for the moment my only computer, and what's more, it's installed to a 32GB USB drive, since I don't have an HDD for it. Also, IIRC fglrx hasn't supported this card since before 2010.
<daftykins> Glitch1: err, why are you using such a relic?
<daftykins> to be quite honest you just need to get with the times. hardware moves on
<cryptodan> Glitch1: its supported in in Linux MInt 13 which is based off of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I use FGLRX on it
<Glitch1> daftykins There is no reason to upgrade this hardware when it is more than capable of doing what I need it to do. It's more than capable of browsing the web and playing 480p video, which is what I use it for. That said, my desktop is a 4.4GHz 6 core monster, I have power when I need it.
<Glitch1> cryptodan on a Radeon 7500?
<bynarie> yea bro... get with the program dude!
<bynarie> lol
<nahtnam> Hey! I have a small issue. The media keys on my keyboard arent working. They work for around 10 minutes after I reboot, but after I open a few apps, it stops working. Any know fix for this?
<cryptodan> ona Radeon 4200
<daftykins> Glitch1: well good luck with that. i don't have the time to deal with those that want to use museum pieces.
<Glitch1> cryptodan This card is about 10 years older than yours
<Glitch1> daftykins thanks for the "help" then...
<daftykins> Glitch1: you get what you pay for. deal with it.
<Glitch1> daftykins yes, what I paid almost $2000 for over 10 years ago. I don't need your "help."
<daftykins> err, right you paid so that in 10 years some volunteers could join IRC
<Glitch1> daftykins I'm done with you. Your trolling is sub-par 0/10
<bynarie> nahtnam, what media keys are you refering to?
<daftykins> i do not troll, i call out people wasting the channel's time
<nahtnam> bynarie: Play/Pause, Skip, and Back.  Volume works fine no matter what.
<Glitch1> And I call out trolls and people who are such douchebags that trolling is their normal mode of social interaction. Goodebye.
<daftykins> excellent now we can get back to legitimate support
<Glitch1> SO is there anyone here to help instead of making an ass of themselves?
<Ben64> Glitch1: that attitude will not serve you well here
<Glitch1> Ben64 I'm just trying to get some help with my Xubuntu install, not be told that I should go out and spend more money on something new when what I have now works. That said, the disrespect was targeted at a single user, not the rest of the IRC, sorry if you interpreted it that way, as it wasn't my intent.
<daftykins> unsupported card is unsupported.
<Chuck_Norris> Glitch1: for that old hardware (sigle core at 800 Mghz with no graphic acceleration support) use another desktop enviroment like "fluxbox" for instance, and/or use "Puppy Linux" which cames with an cut xorg server and it's very very lightweight
<Chuck_Norris> with a* cut xorg...
<SilverSlimer> hey freedom fightes
<SilverSlimer> fighters
<Glitch1> Chuck_Norris I'm actually using Xubuntu 14.04, and the particular computer is a 1.8GHz Pentium M. The computer you are referencing is what I used as an example of what was sufficient to do what I need to do. Anyways, Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately my current situation precludes me from being able to switch distros at the moment.
<lucian> if firefighter fight fire, crime fighters fight crime, what do freedom fighters fight? :))))
<Glitch1> lucian Carlin is awesome
<lucian> yeah :D
<AleksejsHome> Hi. I have live usb with kubuntu 15.04 on Lenovo B590. Everything works - wifi, eth, sound, bt, touchpad... But when I install it on hdd, none of it works, even eth. Any help?
<lucian> one of the best :D
<lucian> carlin and bill hicks :D
<SilverSlimer> AleksejsHome: Welcome to GNU/Linux
<AleksejsHome> SilverSlimer: thanks :)
<SilverSlimer> AleksejsHome as for the problem, do you at least get to boot to desktop
<SilverSlimer> ?
<AleksejsHome> SilverSlimer: yes
<xangua> AleksejsHome: SilverSlimer 15.04 is not supported yet
<xangua> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<SilverSlimer> oh i didn't even notice the version #
<AleksejsHome> xangua: I see. Is it possible to install 14.* while I'm on 15.04 live?
<xmetal> i have just warmed up to KDE 4.x myself ... really i think 5.x (still not done yet anyway) is too buggy for "regular use"
<teward> AleksejsHome: no, you'll need a 14.x live to install 14.x
<xmetal> just my view
<AleksejsHome> teward: yeah, but how can I get 14.x on usb if I boot from that usb? I guess I need the 2nd usb but I don't
<teward> AleksejsHome: you would have to format the disk as 14.x from a separate computer, or a 2nd usb stick.
<xmetal> uh how did you make THAT usb? ... dont you have some OS installed ?
<teward> AleksejsHome: how did you make your USB then, though?
<xmetal> or another PC ...yes thats another option
<nahtnam> Anyone know a solution to the problem I have?
<AleksejsHome> I made it yesterday while I was on work. I launched unetbootin and there was "kubuntu daily build" or something, I decided to pick it, that was my mistake
<xmetal> ah ha ... "daily build" means alpha really ... not the latest "stable, supported version"
<xmetal> (that goes for any distro
<AleksejsHome> xmetal: yeah :(
<xmetal> a "test of the too-be-released" version so to speak
<teward> ^
<teward> AleksejsHome: remake the USB with Kubuntu 14.04 or 14.10 on it later at work - might help.  Until then you're kind of stuck.
<xmetal> besides i think KDE 5 is "still in development" anyway
<quazimodo> ubuntu 14, why doesn't my cups install have the lpr command?
<AleksejsHome> some insane idea: if I use unetbootin to install arch on hdd, then I boot from it, install unetbootin and remake usb to 14.* ? Will it work?
<xmetal> o_O
<AleksejsHome> afaik, there's no difference in arch live and install images
<daftykins> AleksejsHome: why not just install what IS on the flash drive?
<botanickill> can anyone help me figure out which linux video driver i need to be using?
<daftykins> botanickill: sure, what's your graphics card?
<AleksejsHome> daftykins: because nothing works then
<daftykins> "nothing works" ?
<xmetal> why arch? (i love arch, dont get me wrong) ... er ... if you can put arch on a usb  ..why not ubuntu 14.04 or 14.10?
<botanickill> how do i find that out via terminal
<daftykins> botanickill: lspci
<AleksejsHome> daftykins: touchpad, wifi, eth, sound, bt - almost nothing
<xmetal> daft ... it is a nightly build of Kubuntu 15.04
<botanickill> sudo lspci?
<xmetal> he/she has on usb
<daftykins> xmetal: yeah i read that.
<botanickill> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<daftykins> botanickill: hmm, what kind of computer is this?
<daftykins> botanickill: definitely no other entries such as intel?
<daftykins> (intel graphics)
<botanickill> it is a dell  xps all in one mtg 24 i think
<daftykins> botanickill: so which ubuntu is installed on it?
<botanickill> http://pastebin.com/74xVRi9E
<botanickill> its on xubuntu
<botanickill> 14.04 ubuntu
<daftykins> botanickill: run the hardware drivers program and you should be offered different nvidia drivers
<AleksejsHome> It seems that it's possible to write 14.* over 15.* on usb while I'm booted from it
<botanickill> ya thers like six different ones
<xmetal> you can reformat the flash drive your booted into while your on it
<daftykins> botanickill: doesn't matter, that device is pretty old. 304 would be ok probably
<daftykins> xmetal: no you can't
<botanickill> it says the 331 is installed but ill switch it the 304
<daftykins> botanickill: well if it's working now, no point changing
<daftykins> what are you after exactly?
<botanickill> one of the 304 says updates
<botanickill> i was having minor mishaps with the pc overheating
<botanickill> shutting off and rebooting
<daftykins> that might be more of a cooling issue than anything to do with the driver used :)
<botanickill> thats kinda what i figured
<daftykins> then why are you here?
<botanickill> ill tear it apart next and clean it out
<daftykins> good stuff
<botanickill> just to check with the experts like yourself
<daftykins> lol.
<botanickill> thanks daftykins!
<daftykins> let me give you a piece of advice, never pass off someone elses suggestion as your own thinking
<daftykins> it instantly ruins your credibility
<botanickill> agreed
<daftykins> good luck on the surgery
<botanickill> thanks
<__303__> jf
<agravat> hiii
<agravat> hi all
<daftykins> agravat: got a question?
<agravat> is that safe to update to lxqt lubuntu ?
<daftykins> err, come again in English?
<agravat> have you tried lxqt desktop on lubuntu?
<daftykins> never heard of it
<agravat> google it
<daftykins> agravat: no thanks, no point me learning about something you're using :)
<daftykins> or intending to try
<xmetal> lxqt  is the LXDE and RazorQT merging
<xmetal> the two projects merged and are making a "combined" DE
<agravat> have you tried it ?
<Quixx> sounds
<Quixx> disgust
<xmetal> i have used it before, yes
<agravat> I heard, its cute environment and very light weight modern DE
<agravat> and Lubuntu right moving toward lxqt rather than lxde
<Deezl> Any reccommendations for a good, lightweight file manager?
<vizhonary> Query: Any free (I'm broke) virtual machines that could be used to run Windows off a HD it's already installed on? Got a dual OS machine I want to be able to VM each OS in the other. Free VMware can do it from the Windows side. Don't know one from the Ubuntu side, and VMware on LINUX I find much more limited than the Windows versions.
<daftykins> thunar, pcmanfm
<slainr> what do you think about Mate?
<Deezl> Thx!
<shaklaky> I need help
<shaklaky> anyone there?
<shaklaky> hello?
<bubbasaures> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shaklaky> I have had an issue with screen brightness on my Acer aspire 7741z-4433. I read an online help guide to fix which had me create a xorg.conf file and edit it then save. I logged out and back in and my screen just goes blank after bios screen. can anyone help? also tried recovery mode by holding shift key and can't get there
<daftykins> shaklaky: boot a live session from USB/DVD
<shaklaky> reinstall Ubuntu or would I be able to fix from there?
<daftykins> shaklaky: investigation + fix yeah
<quazimodo> wow just had a 10 minute nap
<quazimodo> felt like 17 minutes
<quazimodo> how??
<Jake0720> magic
<aarobc> Hi! So, I updated, and it updated the colonel, and now if I use the new colonel, it doesn't boot :(
<linuxuz3r> its kernel
<daftykins> haha, kernel.
<daklan> hahaha
<daftykins> however i hope the chicken is good
<xmetal> i could go for some fried chicken now
<xmetal> thats the thing i like about kernel upgrades ...IF IT GOES wrong, you can just boot into the old one
<eynar> hola
<eynar> ayuda
<eynar> help
<ShdwKnght> hey there :)
<daftykins> ShdwKnght: got a question? (to do with ubuntu)
<ShdwKnght> what is the easiest freeware os to edit? or enhance
<ShdwKnght> note* I only know c++ and basic of java, python and visual basic :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> ShdwKnght: this is not a developer channel. this is an ubuntu Linux support channel.
<ShdwKnght> oh.. thanks then
<ubuntu> alterdrew
<Guest49566> hello
<Guest49566> anyone there?
<lotuspsychje> Guest49566: as your question mate
<Guest49566> i want to install ubuntu into a seperate partition that I( have partitioned.  i've tried a couple of times, gone through the whole install, can't boot ubuntu. The only way I can run it is from a live dvd without installing. I have an HP Notebook with win 8.1
<Loshki> ShdwKnght: try #linux
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Guest49566
<ubottu> Guest49566: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> Guest49566: it would make your life easier if you install ubuntu on your whole HD
<andrew__> whats ttttthe commanline ofind out what ideo card i have ?
<andrew__> omg my pc scks
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: there is always an ubuntu flavor that will suit your pc
<andrew__> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: also check the driver loaded, you can see after driver=
<andrew__> lotuspsychje, i cant even type fast pc wont keep up skips letters
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: what are your system specs?
<andrew__> just built it out of a bunch of parts no to sure yet i ha 6 towers an used whatve worked
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: whats the version of ubuntu you are trying now?
<lotuspsychje> !details | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<andrew__> i think           40
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: 14.04? and what video card / driver?
<Guest49566> I want to, but I am a bit suspicious about it, I've never run a linux system. I don't want to make my computer unusable. The only flash drive I have is 16 gigs, and my pc tells me I need 19.6 to create recovery media, tried to create recovery media with several dvd's, and it told me I could not use re-writable dvds. I've been very interested in ubuntu, and I want to get microsoft off of my ass. Just can't get it to run on the har
<Guest49566> ddrive. I've tried installing to an unformatted partition, aand to a nfts formatted partion. My bios won't let me select a boot partion, so I'm not quite sure were all these install files went. But I cannont boot from the hardrive. I am an ameteur.
<andrew__> lotuspsychje, nouveau driver
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: video card chipset? just gave you the command for it
<lotuspsychje> Guest49566: thats why it would make your life easy, to install ubuntu on whole hd we will help you find ubuntu software to replace windows
<andrew__> geforce 6200 le
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: is unity workable for you (speed?)?
<andrew__> unity?
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: your ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: does it lag, or can you work smooth?
<andrew__> lotuspsychje, lags
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: ok, you might wanna check 'additional drivers' icon to test out other grafix drivers
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: if that doesnt work out, try xubuntu or lubuntu
<andrew__> lotuspsychje, not sur if its graphics or system
<Guest49566> Tell me how to replace windows with ubuntu. The only recordable;e media I have right now is an 8 gig flash drive and a bunch of 4.7 gig dvd rw. I misplaced my 16 g flash drive.
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: thats why i asked if your overall system lags, if you click around
<cfhowlett> Guest49566, download ubuntu .iso, use 8 GB drive to make a boot USB, boot and install
<andrew__> lotuspsychje, seems ok but if im downloadng andtyping fast letters dont show up
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: ok try switching drivers first, see if that improves or not
<andrew__> or spaces so on
<andrew__> k
<sanga> how to resize zfs pool by add freespace available on the same disk ?
<sanga> initialy i created a 30gb zfs pool, but now i want to expand it with more space available on the same disk.
<daftykins> pretty sure ZFS isn't officially supported 0o
<rawlk> lol, nope
<hellyeah> hey is there a way to install ubuntu with online feature?
<hellyeah> my usb is broken and i dont have other usb
<bubbasaures> !mini | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> !install | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bubbasaures> boot it from grub
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | sanga
<ubottu> sanga: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: cool trigger, didnt know that1 yet tnx
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, happy2help
<Guest85250> anyone there?
<cfhowlett> Guest85250, only a few thousand.  just ask your ubuntu questions
<akis> hi all. my last lubuntu system update requires installation of untrusted packages. how can i manage this? should i proceed or not?
<Guest85250> anyone there? I've been trying to installl ubuntu to my hardrive. I get stuck when I have to select the partiiton, it always tells me "no root system identified." something like that. something about no root. I'm running Ubuntu now from a dvd without install.
<daftykins> akis: untrusted? you must be using PPAs
<daftykins> !ppa | akis
<ubottu> akis: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> thus that one is all on you!
<daftykins> Guest85250: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<akis> daftykins: i am not using any ppa except those have been installed by default during the main first installation.
<daftykins> akis: ok, well at least give us some kind of evidence of this message and what it's suggesting it's going to install - so we don't have to guess
<akis> daftykins: ok. i will do that. i am now installing the security updates and the base lubuntu systemupdates and i left the "other" updates to isolate which update asks me for untrusted packages to be installed.
<Guest85250> daftykins, I ran the commands. Nothing is happening. I'm not sure what to do. I'm knew to all this, please excuse my ignorance. Do I need to run the commands during install?  If so, how do I open up the command line during install?
<metaphysician> How can I virtualize a 64 bit OS on 14.04 32bit host? By using 64bit host kernel?
<daftykins> Guest85250: did you boot with 'try' or 'install' ?
<daftykins> metaphysician: your CPU needs to support hardware VT
<metaphysician> daftykins: it does.
<akis> daftykins: i procceeded step by step on the installation and no message for untrusted packages was shown. strange?
<daftykins> metaphysician: then you ought to consult a channel for your virtualisation technology
<daftykins> akis: *shrug*
<Guest85250> daftykins, I've tried install several times, and it doesnt' work, so I have booted try a few times, just to experience Ubuntu. That is how I am here now. I just cannot install.
<daftykins> Guest85250: right so you can type those commands into a terminal if you run it. it should give you a URL to paste back here
<akis> daftykins: well, who knows. thenk you for your time today.
<fanderal> metaphysician: 64bit host can virtualize 32bit and 64bit OSs... 32bit host can only virtualize 32bit OSs
<Guest85250> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9498748/
<s0ny> Can anyone help me with dependencies installing these programs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9498878/
<daftykins> Guest85250: sec, just had to try and coax a cat into the house :P
<Guest85250> k
<daftykins> Guest85250: hrmm, things look a bit odd there. your best bet is to share a screenshot once you reach the partitioning stage
<vbvbvb> hey! how do i open a port in ubuntu  such that i can telnet onto it on localhost?
<daftykins> telnet... to localhost...
<daftykins> why?
<ubuntu-studio> !#$??#$**
<s0ny> Can anyone help me with dependencies installing these programs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9498878/
<vbvbvb> daftykins: I am trying to open a socket , but i get a connection refused error
<daftykins> open a socket? lol.
<daftykins> i think you've been watching 24 too much
<daftykins> vbvbvb: what are you *actually* trying to do?
<vbvbvb> daftykins: A python application is trying to connect to that port. I basically need to test it. So when I run the application its giving connection refused.
<daftykins> is anything even listening on that port?
<daftykins> "netstat -tuln"
<vbvbvb> The port isn't present in /etc/services at all. So netstat doesn't display it.
<daftykins> you need something to be running at the other end, you don't just 'open' a port
<Guest85250> I have already partitioned my drive. I have a blank, unformatted partition as well as a nfst formatted partition that I have tried to install to
<daftykins> the output from parted before there does not seem to agree
<Guest85250> The efi file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<daftykins> Guest85250: so you're definitely trying to wipe Windows entirely?
<Guest85250> No, I would rather install ubuntu in a seperate partition. I'm just getting frustrated.
<vbvbvb> daftykins: The python application is communicating using the same port on another server.
<daftykins> vbvbvb: so why does it need another local port?
<daftykins> i think you could explain this a hell of a lot better.
<Guest85250> ???
<daftykins> Guest85250: it doesn't look like you have Windows anymore.
<Guest85250> So do I have to use this dvd to boot? I'm won't be too concerned if I I lost Windows
<MrSavage> anyone here play dota 2 on ubuntu?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-steam
<daftykins> Guest85250: might be worth going to see if your system even has Windows still
<daftykins> i suspect not
<Tex_Nick> time for this old coot to hit the sack ... nite everyone ... have fun !!! ;-)
<Guest85250> Ill try to boot Windows again just too see
<Tex_Nick> whoops wrong challel sorry
<MrSavage> daftykins, does the ubuntu kernel need to be updated you think? I installed the 14.04 version first
<daftykins> MrSavage: a kernel updated to run a game? highly unlikely
<MrSavage> i've been getting network lag spikes non stop
<MrSavage> and the ping doesn't jump
<daftykins> sorry i don't care about games. ask in #ubuntu-steam
<MrSavage> daftykins, why would you not care? :(
<daftykins> because it's not important
<MrSavage> it's important to me :(
<MrSavage> daftykins, what is mainline and all these directories with no version number? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<MrSavage> daftykins, should I get the one at the bottom? v3.18-vivid
<daftykins> MrSavage: i'm sorry your approach is not a sane one to me and i can't help you.
<daftykins> i've told you were to ask
<MrSavage> yeah i asked there i'm waiting
<xangua> MrSavage: mainline is no ubuntu modifications kernel,  unsuported kernel here
<MrSavage> oh
<daftykins> this isn't Windows, you don't just go with the biggest numbers you can find to hope it'll magically fix everything
<MrSavage> i think though i'm dropping packets
<MrSavage> but i'm not sure how to check
<daftykins> very bold claim
<MMukherjee> Ubuntu (using minimal ISO file) refuses to install
<ZombieChicken> Is there a sane way to install ubuntu into a chroot?
<MMukherjee> It complains that it can't download some pkg. named 'dh-python'
<MMukherjee> Now it complains that it can't install libpython3-stdlib
<MMukherjee> Why? Why? WHY?!
<daftykins> bad mirror / bad ISO / bad RAM / bad many things.
<MMukherjee> Using in.archive.ubuntu.com
<MMukherjee> minimal ISO from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MMukherjee> RAM is VMware vRAM
<MMukherjee> Anything more?
<daftykins> you kinda just told me things instead of actually checking alternatives
<MMukherjee> Now it can't download python3
<daftykins> 14.10 or 14.04?
<MMukherjee> 14.10
<daftykins> that's another thing to try
<daftykins> but yeah, try another mirror
<MMukherjee> It just failed and the installer is crying..
<MMukherjee> 'K, let's try
<rigel> i just transferred a bunch of files with scp, didnt use the right flags, and now on the remote site they all have the wrong timestamp
<rigel> is there any way to correct that without transferring everything again?
<cassendra-royal> Hello
<MMukherjee> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MMukherjee> Thanks, it works..
<Auv> Hiya! I am having trouble installing icedtea.
<Auv> The error message seems to be related to the fact that IcedTea commands already exist on my computer.
<Auv> The only Java-related installation I have done is sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<mosez_> hum... what is a valid value for openssl req -subj to define the contact email?
<lug201> bonjour
<lug201> lug204 à vous
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jakesyl> Hey I'm trying to setup an automated mail service for multiple domains for sending emails   So like mail server on my server (or something) I set domains mx records to my domain and then i can send emails from tere
<alterdrew> daftykins.... Windows is gone. Ubuntu is now installed.
<alterdrew> I was formerly guest 82_____ something
<daftykins> jakesyl: not a relevant topic for here.
<mosez_> do i understand correctly that Subject: C=DE, ST=Bavaria, L=Nuremberg, O=Foo, OU=Administration, CN=www.foo.de/emailAddress=hostmaster@foo.de is a valid entry for www.foo.de?
<jakesyl> ubuntu server?
<vbgunz> does ubuntu server 14.04 support btrfs from installation?
<daftykins> pretty sure it's still experimental, that
<vbgunz> or do I have to format and partition the disk to btrfs then install ubuntu server?
<daftykins> find the release notes.
<mosez_> vbgunz: on opensuse btrfs is default xD
<daftykins> that is not an answer.
<vbgunz> yeah I heard something like that. I'd like to stick with Ubuntu server though, I'm just curious if the 14.04 installer provides a btrfs option or if I should format and partition the disk prior to installation
<daftykins> vbgunz: yeah so dig up the release notes
<sgo11> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<parsnip> ¿Is this correct:
<parsnip> Ubuntu flavors of Emacs lack full documentation
<sgo11> where can I upload an image? pasteall.org keeps reporting errors: "File could not be moved".
<cfhowlett> sgo11, imgur imagechilli the list goes on.  choose one
<sgo11> cfhowlett, thanks a lot.
<cfhowlett> sgo11, happy2help
<sgo11> imgur.com does not look like a pastebin. :)
<cfhowlett> sgo11, pastebin is for posting text images.  pictures go elsewhere.
<auscompgeek> cfhowlett: "text images"?
<auscompgeek> why hello picassoo, you spambot.
<cfhowlett> auscompgeek, like this:  http://fpaste.org/159402/
<auscompgeek> cfhowlett: ah, of course.
<sgo11> now, the problem: I am running lxde. setup two monitors with xrandr/arandr. everything looks OK except the bottom panel. it doesn't have the right part. xrandr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9500234/  arandr capture: http://imgur.com/LxOZTWm
<JayJoe199x> ;θιτ
<sgo11> two monitors both are 1920x1080. I tried 1366x768 and 1920x1080 (left rotation), it works fine. but when both are 1920x1080, I got this problem.
<ablest1980> hi
<lasers> sgo11: Did you try moving mouse around in that misconfigured monitor? Sometimes it just need to pan down/up/left/up to its correct place and it'll lock in.
<lasers> ops:   picassoo is a spambot.
<sgo11> arandr shows the width of the "background" is bigger than the sum of two monitors' width somehow. this doesn't happen with 1366x768 and 1920x1080 combination.
<sgo11> lasers, i did that. nothing happened.
<lasers> sgo11: Ah okay. I figure it was worth a shot. I had same thing (left rotation on right monitor).
<lasers> sgo11: Could it be that you have a weak graphic card?   # lspci | grep -i vga
<lasers> (no need for root ; just a comment symbol looking like a root)
<sgo11> lasers, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9500397/
<sgo11> I am using intel driver only. nvidia driver doesn't work with optimus card. (last time I tried)
<lasers> sgo11: I would like suggest you to try NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M] -- but yeah.
<sgo11> lasers, I tried nvidia driver half year ago and it didn't work with my optimus card. maybe I can give a try now. :)
<lasers> sgo11: I use nvidia-304 driver for my card because it's not a new machine with new graphic card -- but it works just fine.
<sgo11> lasers, do you have two graphic cards in your PC/laptop? I tried all the drivers half year ago. none of them works because I have builtin intel card.
<lasers> sgo11: It looks like you might want nvidia-340 instead of latest nvidia driver.
<EriC^^> sgo11: try the nvidia bumblebee maybe
<lasers> sgo11: No. :)
<ablest> hi
<sgo11> actually, I don't want my intel card. I want to disable it totally. but there is no way to do that. BIOS doesn't provide a way.
<mbcx2> Hello, I am trying to dual boot ubuntu on my windows pc. I do not have option to run ubuntu alongside with windows 8, I had that option before formatting my whole pc.
<dns53> mbcx2 the installer tries to detect if an os is installed, install windows first then ubuntu
<mbcx2> windows is installed dns53
<cfhowlett> mbcx2, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-8-ubuntu.html
<mbcx2> I have sda1 2 3 4 already used, does that prevent the grub loader from installing?
<EriC^^> mbcx2: no
<EriC^^> mbcx2: how'd you format your pc?
<bekks> mbcx2: Using sda1-4 is the reason for not being able to install Ubuntu alongside of windows. You cant create any more partitions, since you already created four primary ones
<mbcx2> I cleared all the partition and installed windows
<mbcx2> yes I have 4 primary
<unkn0wn_ng> Hello room
<mbcx2> do you want to see the windows partition manager?
<bekks> mbcx2: No.
<unkn0wn_ng> I am trying to setup a smtp server on my ubundu digital ocean
<unkn0wn_ng> Who can guide me ?
<cfhowlett> !server | unkn0wn_ng,
<ubottu> unkn0wn_ng,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<atop> Hi, I'm having a problem with Xubuntu booting to a blank screen. It boots to a black screen with a text cursor in the upper left corner, and the keyboard is unresponsive, I can't even switch to a different TTY.
<EriC^^> mbcx2: you mean you don't have any unallocated space?
<mbcx2> any solution for my problem?
<mbcx2> no currently
<bekks> EriC^^: HE cynt even use that space. Four primary partitions are already used.
<EriC^^> bekks: he's using gpt most likely
<bekks> EriC^^: Why?
<EriC^^> win8
<mbcx2> yes gpt
<mbcx2> yes
<cfhowlett> mbcx2, did you even read the link I sent you?  full description of how to achieve your goal.
<mbcx2> I am reading it :)
<mbcx2> going to jump on the live cd ubuntu and continue the tutorial from there
<bekks> mbcx2: You dont need a live cd for following the link :)
<mbcx2> 3. Boot into Ubuntu live session  :P
<mbcx2> I appreciate your help Ubuntu community :)
<mbcx2> I wish you good luck!
<atop> Can someone help me? Xubuntu boots to a black screen with a text cursor in the top left corner. Booting to single user mode and looking at the xorg log, it says that DRI initialization failed because fglrx.ko is missing or incomplete. It was working fine until this last update.
<EriC^^> atop: try an older kernel
<atop> EriC^^ All 3 entries in GRUB produce the same result
<EriC^^> atop: type dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Rako> How can I delete all .o files in a folder?
<atop> EriC^^ It didn't print anything. I didn't install it through the repos since the version there is out of date.
<EriC^^> Rako: rm *.o
<EriC^^> Rako: do that while in the directory
<Rako> alright eric
<EriC^^> atop: it should still show up
<EriC^^> atop: try to reinstall it
<EriC^^> how did you install it? dpkg -i ?
<atop> How do I reinstall it from the terminal?
<EriC^^> atop: how'd you install it the first time?
<atop> No, I used the installer with the driver from their website
<bekks> atop: Ouch, that will break upon EVERY kernel update.
<Seveas> atop: then you'll need to switch back to the non-fglrx driver and rerun it. After every kernel update.
<atop> Wonderful...
<atop> Is there a guide to switching it back?
<bekks> atop: Uninstall all traces of your manual installation. Hopefully the .run from the website has an uninstall option.
<bekks> Then, install the driver from the repos.
<atop> alright
<atop> thanks
<Seveas> atop: good luck :)
<atop> Hopefully this works
<Seveas> atop: just moving xorg.conf out of the way should make Ubuntu use the default driver, which may not be as performant but will at least give you a gui.
<atop> Seveas, thanks for the tip, as it seems the uninstaller isn't gonna happen
<atop> Actually
<EriC^^> atop: did you try ./installer.run --uninstall ?
<atop> Nothing is gonna happen because the filesystem is in read-only mode... wtf
<Seveas> recovery mode does that :) mount -o remount,rw /
<atop> thanks
<foxnet> Hey everyone, I am trying to install Family Farm from ubuntu software center. But it says "not available for current version". I purchased it when I was using 12.10 and I am currently running 14.10. is there a way to install the older version repository
<foxnet> *from the repository
<cfhowlett> foxnet, get the source and compile
<foxnet> I dont think it is open source
<Seveas> foxnet: you could try installing the deb for 12.10 on 14.10, but there's no guarantee at all that that will work.
<atop> Seveas removing the xorg config didn't do it
<atop> I guess I'll try manually removing it
<foxnet> Seveas, can you tell me how make ubuntu software center get me the 12.10 version instead of giving me the message
<kobidrifter> How about getting it straight from their site, there's a .tar.gz available.
<bekks> foxnet: you cant.
<bekks> foxnet: you have to download it from the website and try installing (or even better: packaging) it for your current release.
<foxnet> bekks, the .tgz is the demo version I have purchased the full version on USC
<caasey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL9bq3YmHJo
<atop> Seveas Running the --uninstall switch on their installer did the trick
<atop> thank you very much
<kobidrifter> foxnet, if you've purchased it perhaps they can supply an updated package or the full version as a tarball
<cfhowlett> foxnet, 14.10?  9 months of support?  Install LTS 14.04 for 3 years of support and test install your game there.
<kobidrifter> also if you download the demo, it'll prove if it works on the new version
<cfhowlett> foxnet, or ask the game publisher to pretty please package their game for the 9 month lifespan of 14.10 ... good luck with that
<kobidrifter> One of the reason I stick with LTS ;-)
<cfhowlett> kobidrifter, exactomundo!
<atop> Is there a PPA that packages the most recent stable MESA? Like oibaf, but for stable branches only
<bekks> atop: "most recent" and "stable" are pretty much contradictory :)
<atop> bekks The most recent stable branch
<foxnet> The 12.10 demo works brilliantly now I just have to mail the devs to make the full version available for 14+
<bekks> foxnet: The devs of that game - it is originally designed for 10.10 :)
<giusy> l amore bugiardo
<atop> Nevermind, I managed to get the fglrx package generator to work
<atop> Thanks for the help everyone
<atop> have a good morning
<foxnet> I just don't understand why USC tries to stop the user from installing older version of the games and let them test it for themselves.
<CokeZero> Hello, I'm attempting to get assistance for an issue I'm having trying to get files from a USB drive
<kobidrifter> foxnet, this is the safest way as it stops users breaking things when the dependencies.  There are aways to force it if you know what you're doing.
<CokeZero> I'm attempting to get the files from a USB drive that is FAT32 using Ubuntu 14 from a flash drive instance.
<lustic> i'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out how to get dev/video0  to show my desktop instead of webcam
<kobidrifter> *when the dependencies are untested - sorry
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hi! I haven't been using Ubuntu for some years. Now, I have to prepare my application to a user on his Ubuntu desktop. It needs Qt 5.3 for latest UI components.
<ablest> hi
<Carbon_Monoxide> Since official package on Trusty repo is.... old... I asked and got this URL from #Qt channel. https://launchpad.net/~beineri/+ppa-packages
<Carbon_Monoxide> I'm wondering. Is this a backport hosted on Launchpad platform?
<kobidrifter> How about htis: http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/05/install-qt-5-3-ubuntu-14-04/
<ikonia> Carbon_Monoxide: that package is in a PPA, (personal package archive) it has no promise of working/stability and is maintained by the individual that owns the PPA
<cfhowlett> Carbon_Monoxide, in other words; you break it, you fix it ...
<Carbon_Monoxide> Thanks kobidrifter! I've read this before. But this is not what I need. I need to install a package for the whole system.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Thanks ikonia & cfhowlett! Is that same as backport package?
<ikonia> no
<cfhowlett> Carbon_Monoxide, absolutely not
<ikonia> it means someone/a group has built a package
<cfhowlett> !backport | Carbon_Monoxide,
<ubottu> Carbon_Monoxide,: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ubuntu/backports/fixes
<ikonia> Carbon_Monoxide: the people who make that package could be amazingly skilled and make a fantastic package, or they could be technically weak and build something that breaks your system
<developin> Talking about_
<developin> ?
<Carbon_Monoxide> I see
<Carbon_Monoxide> Thanks again to ikonia and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Carbon_Monoxide, happy2help
<Carbon_Monoxide> I think I got a poor concept on Ubuntu backport
<ikonia> Carbon_Monoxide: if you want to use that package, try to actually contact the people who maintain the PPA - get an idea of what they are about and what they are doing any why
<Carbon_Monoxide> I used to add 3rd party "backport" which was not official
<ikonia> Carbon_Monoxide: too few people actually research the PPA's they want to use, it could be fantastic, it could be poor - reach out to the PPA owner
<Carbon_Monoxide> OK.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Ubuntu was my favourite distro.   ;)
<Carbon_Monoxide> But I like rolling more
<thoonai> hey, I'd like to mirror some webpage. I tried "lynx -crawl -traversal" but it put out unusable .dat files. "wget -r -np -nc" works but I really can't use it if I'd like to connect it with a cronjob because -nc just checks if the file exists and not if the new file differs from the old one. any idea how I can mirror a webpage and actualize my mirror with a cronjob?
<ikonia> thoonai: use wget and diff the old/new
<grar> Hi
<developin> Hi
<grar> I'm having a problem install playonlinux on Ubuntu 14.04, it seems I have descended into dependancy hell
<ikonia> probably because it's coming from a 3rd party repo that is poor
<ikonia> or it conflicts with other 3rd party repos you have enabled
<grar> I have no 3rd party repos enabled
<s151345> exit
<ikonia> that is the most common situation
<thoonai> ikonia: this is not very usable becausw
<ikonia> grar: what is the package name you are installing
<grar> playonlinux
<ikonia> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<ikonia> grar: ok, so thats pulling from multiverse, can you pastebin the problem in detail please
<ikonia> eg: the dependencies that are conflicting
<thoonai> ikonia: its like ~4GB and 4 million files
<ikonia> thoonai: ok
<grar> ikonia http://pastebin.com/ikgQyycx
<thoonai> ikonia: gtg thx
<grar> AT the end of the chain it wants me to remove a ton of completely unrelated packages
<ikonia> grar: can youpastebi the whole thing please
<grar> Including a ton that I know for a fact that I use
<grar> That is the whole thing
<grar> all the way down the dependancy chain
<ikonia> grar: then where is it saying about removing things ?
<grar> at the bottom
<tirengarfio> how to to startup applications when booting linux? I know thereis an app that manages this, but I would like to do it by hand
<ikonia> grar: sorry pastebin didn't fully load
<ikonia> !info wine
<grar> ahh
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ikonia> grar: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<grar> 14.04
<ikonia> !info wine trusty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ikonia> grar: ok - so lets just check something
<ikonia> grar: can you do "sudo apt-get update" please
<grar> I've done this several times already, but I'll do so again
<grar> chain is still broken
<ikonia> grar: can you pastebin the ouptut of sudo apt-get update please
<grar> ikonia http://pastebin.com/ei1PiFwN
<ikonia> grar: ok, so lets follow the dependency tree
<ikonia> grar: can you try to install http://pastebin.com/ei1PiFwN
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> grar: can you try to install libgphoto2-6 please
<grar> ikonia libgphoto2-6 is already the newest version.
<ikonia> grar: is your OS 32bit or 64bit
<grar> ikonia 64 bit
<ikonia> grar: you need the 32bit package
<bibi234> when I use "md5sum" command for a file, why does it return the filename in the output?
<ikonia> grar: did you install the 32bit package
<bibi234> I'd like to only get the checksum
<cfhowlett> bibi234, fpaste.org         show us
<grar> ikonia libgphoto2-6:i386 : Depends: libgd3:i386 (>= 2.1.0~alpha~) but it is not going to be installed
<ikonia> ok, so try libgd3
<ikonia> grar: follow the chain through
<grar> ikonia I'll follow the dep chain and make a new pastebin
<ikonia> grar: super
<someone235> Today, When I've tried to browse pages with flash, I got this message "firefox has prevented the outdated plugin adobe flash from running". I've checked here: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ , and saw that the plugin is up to date. Someone knows how to fix this?
<ikonia> someone235: flash is dead on linux and is very out of date compared to flash on the web
<someone235> Please don't suggest me to install pepper, because it significantly slowed my browser and PC
<ikonia> someone235: I'm suggest that at all
<someone235> ikonia, so what should I do?
<grar> ikonia http://pastebin.com/iZB9q2rx
<bekks> someone235: Your only alternative is using PEpperFlash.
<ikonia> someone235: my personal opinion is stop using flash
<bibi234> cfhowlett: http://ur1.ca/j3tsa
<ikonia> grar: did you do the auto-remove ?
<someone235> bekks, I've just used it for a day, and my PC got stuck anytime I've used flash
<grar> ikonia it wants to remove packages that I know for a fact will break my system if removed
<ikonia> grar: wuch as ?
<ikonia> grar: such as ?
<cfhowlett> bibi234, the hash code - ca0de ...
<bekks> someone235: Which doesnt change the fact that Flash is dead on Linux, besides PepperFlash.
<grar> ikonia AT the very least removing vlc-data will break VLC, and I find it hard to beleive removing all those libs won't give me an unbootable system if it's telling me to remove something that VLC depends on
<someone235> bekks, So if I can't use PepperFlash I just can't use flash on linux?
<ikonia> grar: are you sure, remember this is 32bit packages
<bekks> someone235: Thats it, yes.
<ikonia> grar: are you sure you are not using the 64bit versions and thus the 32bit ones will not be used any more as they are part of a dependency install that is now osbolete ?
<bibi234> cfhowlett: yes I know but I'd like to get ride of the filename, is there an option to not display it? or maybe I can chain another command to only grab the first part?
<grar> it doesn't say that any of those are 32 bit, anwyays, I don't have 32 bit VLC stuff
<ikonia> grar: personally - I'd remove them, you can always add them back
<ikonia> grar: it's clearly locked in a dependcy issue because of these packages
<ikonia> grar: my personal view is don't use play on linux - it's worthless, it's just a front end to wine
<cfhowlett> bibi234, pretty sure that option exists.  read man md5sum
<Ben64> grar: what ikonia said, also, the wine in the winehq ppa is much better/newer
<grar> ikonia Not having to install ~30 different wine versions is convenient beyond measure
<Foxnet> my system has been freezing at random times. Everything just stops and i hear audio looping (if any playing). I tried reinstalling but the issue persists. I read something called a kernal panic is this one those.
<Ben64> one of the only times i actually recommend using a PPA
<ikonia> grar: I agree, you only need one
<ikonia> grar: play on linux doesn't change the wine dependency
<ikonia> infact, I don't think people should be using wine - but that is only personal view
<grar> ikonia Witht eh amount of regressions wine has I need several
<bekks> Foxnet: Do you have keyboard LEDs?
<ikonia> grar: I do'nt believe that is realistic
<felon_> if you use wine might as well have windows.
<grar> ikonia it did remove VLC and Clementine
<grar> ikonia I need one for Steam and 2 games on there, and 2 different version each for 2 older games that I play
<bibi234> cfhowlett: I don't see such option, they say "The default mode is to print a line with checksum, a character  indicating  type  (`*'  for binary, ` ' for text), and name for each FILE."
<ikonia> grar: thats your call, I don't believe that is a realistic way to use your machine especially with wine and its dependencies
<cfhowlett> bibi234, well, that's the official word then ...
<Foxnet>  you mean backlit of my keyboard. Yes it does but they are not on. They have not been on since I switched to ubuntu
<grar> ikonia Unfortunately Wine tends to have tons of regressions every release, so I'm kind of stuck with it
<bekks> Foxnet: No. I mean keyboard LED, not backlight :)
<bibi234> cfhowlett: is it possible to chain a command then?
<ikonia> grar: this is one of the reasons I don't think people should use wine
<cfhowlett> bibi234, of course!  my bash fu isn't up to the task but ##bash would know
<grar> ikonia I would rather everything be native as well, unfortunately most developers would rather die in a car crash than either open source their decade old games, or port their newer ones to Linux
<grar> ikonia anyways it seems removign all of those packages fixed the dependancy chain, and I've reinstalled VLC, so let's just hope my system boots at the enxt restart...
<ikonia> grar: I understand your pain, thats why I see a dual boot system as the realistic option for the situation you are describing
<ekik> Why can
<bibi234> cfhowlett: ok thx I'll go there
<ekik> why cant I install finnish language http://pastebin.com/yUcRUgzp
<jatt> {Uptime} [13:22:37 up 1:51, 3 users] {Load average} [0,36, 0,71, 0,66]
<ikonia> ekik: what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> jatt: please disable that script in here
<Foxnet> bekks, Do you mean the led indicating numlock on?
<bekks> Foxnet: Yeah :)
<ekik> 14.04 LTS
<Foxnet> y
<grar> ikonia Unfortunately I don't trust Windows/Intel CPUs at all on any of my computers, as I use the same network for highly sensitive work, albeit that goes on on a segregated portion.
<ikonia> ekik: run sudo apt-get update first then try again and report back
<ikonia> grar sorry, you don't trust windows, but you do trust wine.....
<ikonia> grar: I'll leave you to work out your own solutions,
<grar> ikonia wine isn't a dozen gigabytes of code with thousands of backdoors that are claimed to be "bugs" every time one gets exploited
<ikonia> grar: yes it is
<ikonia> it's maintained by a group of people that are no more/less trustable than microsoft
<Foxnet> bekks, y does it matter?
<bekks> Foxnet: Yes. When your system hangs - do they blink?
<grar> ikonia I trust them more than a company that has already proven it will do anything it takes to make a buck no matter the cost of computer users, and works quite closely with alphabet soup agencies. Also, the attack surface is a tiny fraction of what WIndow's has.
<ikonia> grar: up to you
<Foxnet> bekks, I haven't noticed that. Is it linux signalling me that it is screwed .
<grar> ikonia If I can't trust Wine, chances are I can't trust Canonical either, but if you don't draw the line somewhere, then you're stuck using your own assembly programs on a 486 with 8MB of RAM
<ikonia> grar: up to you
<bekks> Foxnet: If they are blinking, you are seeing a kernel panic. If they dont blink, you dont :)
<grar> ikonia Well playonlinux has installed, so hopefully I don't have any more dep chain problems and hopefully my system boots next time. Thank you for your help, I appreciate it a ton.
<ikonia> grar: you fixed it yourself, so thank yourself
<Foxnet> Thanks for the info bekks, I didn't know that.
<k1l_> Foxnet: if they blink its broken. so there is something going really bad. named "kernel panic"
<hemlis> how to add a new standard user from cli ?
<cfhowlett> hemlis, adduser
<cfhowlett> hemlis, well, sudo adduser
<hemlis> cfhowlett: would it give all the standard permission only ?
<hemlis> or would it create an admin account ?
<cfhowlett> hemlis, man adduser        will tell you all
<hemlis> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<White_Cat> I have a number of users using outlook for their email service
<ikonia> outlook ?
<White_Cat> can I create a local email address where emails would arrive to?
<ikonia> on ubuntu ?
<White_Cat> no not on ubuntu
<White_Cat> I dont care what others use
<ikonia> ok, so this channel is for ubuntu support
<White_Cat> I need one independent email account on ubuntu
<White_Cat> simething like admin@mycompaby.com
<ikonia> White_Cat: ubuntu doesn't impact your email account
<White_Cat> I know that
<ikonia> your email account is held at your domain
<White_Cat> I am asking for the best practice to set this up
<ikonia> setup what ?
<White_Cat> basically I want existing emails to be delivered to outlook while newly created one(s) to the ubuntu server
<kotel> hello all i have a problem..when i try to update my os and software from the ubuntu auto update client i get an error that there is not enough freee space in the boot dir and that i should delete some contents to make free space...but in the boot dir i don't know what i should delete...it has varius files named generic..could somebody give me a solution?
<ikonia> existing emails won't get delivered....
<ikonia> explosive: as they have already been delivered
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> White_Cat: you're not making sense
<White_Cat> I dont think you are understanding me
<ikonia> White_Cat: existing emails will already be delivered,
<White_Cat> I have some people using outlook
<ikonia> White_Cat: outlook is just a mail client,
<White_Cat> got that?
<White_Cat> they have their own world. and I dont care about that
<ikonia> I understand you have people using outlook mail client on a non-ubuntu platform
<White_Cat> Yeah
<KobiDrifter> White_cat: you could setup ubuntu as a mail relay which thren forwards the old emails to exchange server.
<ikonia> KobiDrifter: it won't forward old emails
<ikonia> KobiDrifter: it doesn't know about old emails
<ikonia> they have already been delivered
<White_Cat> I dont care about old emails
<k1l_> kotel: please put a "ls -al /boot" into a pastebin please
<KobiDrifter> Meant old email addresses
<KobiDrifter> Is outlook talking native exchange or imap?
<White_Cat> is it possible to set it up so that part of the emails are delivered to outlook while select others are delivered to the ubuntu server?
<ekik> I managed to install finnish language after apt-get update, thank you!
<ikonia> how do you know it's even talking to exchange ???
<White_Cat> well it handles calendars and such
<White_Cat> its the web service
<White_Cat> as in outlook.com
<ikonia> White_Cat: you'd need secondary MX routing, which is not trivial
<White_Cat> not the outlook program
<bekks> White_Cat: Either exchange handles all mails for that domain, or it doesnt.
<White_Cat> hmm
<kotel> http://pastebin.com/ukWtbJjD      here you are mate
<White_Cat> I feared as much
<KobiDrifter> Thats hosted not a Local client so you have no control
<bekks> White_Cat: And you cannot make outlook.com deliver mails to your own mailserver acting as outlook.com. You dont own outlook.com
<White_Cat> bekks, not yet ;)
<k1l_> kotel: ok so you have 4 kernel installed. you can remove at least 2 of them (the old ones) if you remove the kernel packages with apt-get
<bekks> White_Cat: It never will :P
<White_Cat> what? you are saying I cant own microsoft in the near future? What is this sorcery :D
<KobiDrifter> Agree with bekks will never happen. Need to have local server for this level of control
<k1l_> kotel: so go with "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.........." you need to fill the .... with the actually package name you can let fullfill with the tab key
<bekks> KobiDrifter: No. He needs to own that domain. That will never happen. :)
<White_Cat> so one possibility is having all mail arrive locally and then be forwarded to outlook.com?
<White_Cat> bekks no I own the company.com domain
<KobiDrifter> Why dont u just get ubuntu clients to talk to outlook.com via imap.
<White_Cat> well not me but you get the idea
<bekks> White_Cat: But you dont own outlook.com
<White_Cat> user@company.com is delivered to outlook.com
<bekks> White_Cat: Then where's the problem?
<White_Cat> so I have like 10 user@company.com emails that are delivered to outlook.com
<White_Cat> I want to create 2-3 of them that would be delivered to my local ubuntu server
<White_Cat> I have never done anything like this so I am unsure if it can be done :/
<KobiDrifter> Nope because it is not locL
<ikonia> White_Cat: it's not going to work
<bekks> White_Cat: I guess the outlook.com setup is that all company mails for al accounts are delivered to the outlook.com servers?
<k1l_> kotel: support please only in here
<White_Cat> yeah but they are all user@company.com
<k1l_> kotel: dont delete stuff manually. remove the kernel packages so the system gets not spoiled
<KobiDrifter> Jusy checked and you can talk to imap-mail.outlook.com with fetchmail
<bekks> White_Cat: And outlook.com works the way that you cant specify "usera should be on outlook.com, but userb should be elsewhere".
<k1l_> kotel: see my message where i explained how you can remove old kernels
<White_Cat> hmm okay
<bekks> White_Cat: So the answer is a clear no. You have to deliver all mails to outlook.com, and you can then use fetchmail to fetch them to your local server.
<KobiDrifter> But it sounds like white_cat needs to understand how SMTP works.
<White_Cat> bekks any new account on outlook.com costs money
<White_Cat> locally it would be free
<Ben64> White_Cat: its not gonna happen
 * KobiDrifter nods
<bekks> White_Cat: And?
<Ben64> White_Cat: you keep trying to ask the same question in different ways, the answer is always going to be no
<White_Cat> yes
<bekks> White_Cat: Thats how they earn money. They arent the Red Cross :)
<White_Cat> bekks red cross also earns money
<bekks> White_Cat: Red Cross doesnt charge your for helping you ;)
<ikonia> this has moved away from anything ubuntu related, so I think we should end it
<White_Cat> bekks they charge 0$ :p
<White_Cat> well yes
<bekks> White_Cat: If you dont want to pay outlook.com, setup your own mailserver for company.com and quit the usage of outlook.com
<ikonia> White_Cat: you have your answer, your stuck with outlook.com unless you change your provider
<KobiDrifter> Heres a suggestion, what about a subdomain for those users? I did this for a support team obcr.
<KobiDrifter> Once
<kotel> @k1l_  so to delete the two old kernels i have to sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic + linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic?
<kotel> right?
<White_Cat> like user@subdomain.mycompany.com?
<KobiDrifter> Yep
<White_Cat> brilliant
<White_Cat> that would do the trick
<KobiDrifter> If ur in control of the dns you can setup different MX records.
<ikonia> White_Cat: do you control the companies DNS ?
<k1l_> kotel: yes. you can remove the + and it will delete both packages at once
<KobiDrifter> I specifically keep dns away from our mail providers so we can stay in control ;-)
<bekks> White_Cat: You'd still have to setup your own mailserver - and then it would be easy to migrate the 7 remaining users as well, which would safe you from administering different subdomains dor your users.
<k1l_> kotel: and you can remove the linux-headers-.... files ,too
<Foxnet> bekks, My system just froze and the numlock led didn't blink so it is not a kernel panic. Any idea what might have cause these freezes?
<hemlis> is gufw is a good gui for Firewall ?
<cfhowlett> hemlis, What IS "good"?  How do you define "good"?
<hemlis> cfhowlett: user friendly ?
<cfhowlett> hemlis, most users would say "yes" IMHO
<cfhowlett> YMMV
<userhtp222> hi guys..i had some problem with my Netgear wifi card..can some one please help..
<userhtp222> http://askubuntu.com/questions/560911/problem-with-netgaer-driver-stopped-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit-ndiswrapper
<lastrodamo> hi
<hemlis> cfhowlett: ok
<lastrodamo> on ubuntu 14.04 with GUI additionals drivers i have install the nvidia-331 driver if i switch and install the nvidia-331-updates the nvidia-331driver will be removed ?
<bekks> lastrodamo: Yes.
<szuja> Hi. I've problem with my sound card, analog output dissapeard, only digital left, http://nopaste.info/bf28662986.html any ideas?
<bekks> lastrodamo: Because technically, both are different packages.
<nolics> hi
<lastrodamo> thank you bekks
<Foxnet> Is anyone here using  A6 based laptops or specifically Lenovo G50-45.
<Prezident> Hello, how can i unrar a "Dir/alot_rar_files_here" to example /home/prezident?
<theadmin> Prezident: cd /home/prezident and then unrar /path/to/dir/*.rar
<theadmin> I think
<theadmin> If that fails, use a for loop: for i in /path/to/dir/*.rar ; do unrar $i ; done
<nbusrone> Does anyone know how to remote connection with my Android phone using Ubuntu ? which apps to install since it was connected with USB only ?
<cfhowlett> nbusrone, airdroid
<k1l_> nbusrone: sharing network?
<Prezident> Didnt work theadmin
<nbusrone> cfhowlett  k1l_ : looking at airdroid , nope not network .Using USB to remote connection.Does it work ?
<nbusrone> cfhowlett  k1l_ : phone is rooted
<k1l_> nbusrone: what do you want to do remote? share the internet? or load files from/to phone?
<theadmin> Prezident: for i in /path/to/dir/*.rar ; do unrar x "$i" ; done
<theadmin> Prezident: There you go. What an odd syntax for a command :/
<nbusrone> k1l_ : Wanted to fully control the phone displaying my action .Using mouse and keyboard for typing
<k1l_> nbusrone: oh, ok. then idk
<nbusrone> k1l_ : like an emulator , typing , messaging connected remotely using USB rather than wireless.
<MMukherjee> I broke my sources.list... What to do?
<cfhowlett> MMukherjee, rebuild copy and paste   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<MMukherjee> paste that in my soures.list?
<cfhowlett> MMukherjee, yep
<MMukherjee> ok
<Zaitzev> That's a nice tool to have. *bookmarked*
<Arriah-ru> привет народ
<Arriah-ru> есть убунта сервер, 6.06. Никаких иксов не поднято. Сервак стартует и работает, доступ по ссш есть. Но при подключении монитора черный экран. Куда копнуть?
<bekks> !ru | Arriah-ru
<ubottu> Arriah-ru: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<theadmin> Arriah-ru: Пожалуйста, подключитесь к #ubuntu-ru. Также следует заметить, что 6.06 уже не поддерживается, вам там скорее всего просто скажут "обновитесь".
<Arriah-ru> theadmin: спасибо - обновление не катит. Если и буду то на фрю. Дело в том что там вмваре крутится, а в ней винда 2003 с АД..так что никак обновление не катит
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Thomasloldk> sup guys
<sgo11> hi, my laptop has optimus support, one intel card and nvidia card. After installing nvidia driver, I met three problems. if I use only the builtin monitor, everything works fine. but with external monitors: 1, my VGA can not rotate anymore. it works with intel driver before. 2, my UGA (displaylink usb graphic adapter) is no longer listed in xrandr -q output. By running its own test programm "make check", the test passes fine and monitor shows test images. 3
<sgo11> , I can not setup mulitple monitors in nvidia-settings, because it only shows X Screen 0 instead of LVDS/VGA etc...
<sgo11> PS: I can enable VGA by xrandr command instead of using nvidia-settings.
<Silenced> Could some one tell me how to adjust brightness of my screen in ubuntu
<Silenced> ubuntu 14.04
<Silenced> laptop function keys are not usefull
<sgo11> actually, there is 4th problem. the fonts become too small to be read. but that is fine for now, compared to the last 3 issues.
<_RadioHead> can i install ubuntu in usb stick?
<bekks> Yes.
<_RadioHead> bekks: thx
<lustic> none of the screencasting programs I have seem to caputre the audio playign on my computer : /
<Frank_Leach> Hola
<pac1> Hola!
<sgo11> I added "Option "RandRRotation" "on"" to Section "Device" in xorg.conf and then reboot, it doesn't work.
<fa7ad> Hello people I don't know where exactly to report this, I have a strong feeling this is a X.org bug. Please take a look at this: http://pastebin.com/DK3vLFcM (near line 828)
<fa7ad> maybe a fglrx bug or I screwed something up (?). Those are from xdiagnose btw
<ikonia> fa7ad: why is line 80 of interest to you ?
<ikonia> why does this show an Xorg bug ?
<fa7ad> ikonia: 828 not 80
<White_Cat> ubuntu server 14.10 is beta or stable?
<ikonia> White_Cat: stable
<ikonia> fa7ad: thats fine, thats just the lack of systemd
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with xorg
<White_Cat> Hmm I just used sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> and ?
<White_Cat> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to update my ubuntu from 14.04
<White_Cat> it didnt do that I think
<ikonia> White_Cat: thats not how you upgrade
<White_Cat> its just 14.04.1
<White_Cat> oh? sorry I am new ot this
<ikonia> White_Cat: I suggest you don't upgrade, I suggest you learn the basics of how the system works
<ikonia> rather than focusing on upgrades
<White_Cat> the thing is I have 5 vps and one is 14.10 for whatever the reason
<White_Cat> I'd rather have all of them on the same version
<ikonia> then logically you should re-install the 14.10 one to 14.04
<fa7ad> ikonia: yesterday i was unable to use my built in keyboard (due to my last apt upgrade). it got fixed after I ran apt upgrade today (in the morning). i noticed xorg being upgraded, maybe the problem was related to xorg?
<ikonia> fa7ad: a keyboard problem in X could be an xorg problem,
<White_Cat> ikonia um not really
<White_Cat> I dont enjoy loosing data :)
<ikonia> White_Cat: why not really ?
<ikonia> White_Cat: then back it up
<White_Cat> I just want to upgrade to 14.10
<ikonia> why ?
<White_Cat> any reason why I shouldnt?
<ikonia> yes, because it's not an LTS release
<White_Cat> ah
<ikonia> and if you're running 5 VPS (why 5 if you're new to this?) you don't want to be in a position of 9 months of support
<White_Cat> well, why didnt you say so :)
<fa7ad> White_Cat trrust me on this one trusty is far more stable than utopic. I'm on utopic and i kinda miss trusty
<White_Cat> 5 vps because they are dirt cheap and each one is to test something else
<fa7ad> White_Cat, I run a huge vps and test hundreds of projects on it, running 14.04. So far suits me fine. but hey to each his own
<White_Cat> I have 5 independent systems in the real world
<White_Cat> each with their archeic settings
<fa7ad> White_cat: okay then :)
<White_Cat> :d
<White_Cat> I have the option on testing on the live production system or vpn
<White_Cat> I chose vpn :p
<orlock> you mean vps
<orlock> also
<White_Cat> ah yes
<fa7ad> White_cat: offtopic channel ?
<orlock> any sane person goes LTS for anything important
<White_Cat> fa7ad fine, I got my answer
<White_Cat> I was mainly answering your inquery
<fa7ad> White_cat: no i wanna discuss more on this on the other channel :)
<lustic> How can I force de/video0  to show my desktop instead of webcam ?
<ikonia> lustic: depends on the app you are using
<lustic> Well Im trying to steam my desktop on a website/videochatroom,    it only gives me the option to choose my webcam which is dev/video0
<ikonia> lustic: so what do you want to stream it ?
<lustic> I mean, I can stream my desktop with vlc and such,  but this website uses flash player which only allows me to choose my "hp true vision"  webcam
<ikonia> lustic: so what do you want us to do ?
<lustic> give me advice on how to do it ?
<ikonia> it's going to be locked to what flash is doing
<lustic> hmmm... On blasted windows you could use something like manycam,  then flash would let me choose between manycam or my webcam, and manycam would let me show either my desktop or my webcam,  but I cannot figure out how to do this on linux
<parsifal> irc://irc.420-hightimes.com/movies
<asarch> What's wrong with Adobe's flash plugin?
<asarch> Is it a "massive attack"?
<ikonia> parsifal: please don't spam that
<parsifal> sorry
<ikonia> asarch: an attack ?
<asarch> JK, I mean, what's wrong?
<lustic> nothing?  I want to steam my desktop instead of my webcam on a chatroom site,   but it only gives me an option to choose my webcam
<ikonia> asarch: what do you mean what's wrong ?
<asarch> Firefox says it is no safe to use a vulnerable plugin and it should updated
<asarch> However, it is already updated
<ikonia> asarch: flash is dead on linux, so it's very out of date
<asarch> Oh
<asarch> Oh, it seems to be a problem of Firefox only
<momomo> Is there a way to control the page down and page up scroll size in ubuntu??
<wjdp> Hi, need some help, I've just scanned a load of documents using the Ubuntu Simple Scan app and have come to save and the button is greyed out, menu items for save are too. Is there anything to be done?
<ikonia> asarch: no, flash is dead on linux totally
<High-rise_9999> Hello. I am using Xubuntu 14.10 (though I installed it from standard Ubuntu) with an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti. After restarting, I noticed that my screen resolution is off, so I am guessing that it is no longer being used. I have the correct driver selected in "Additional Drivers" in the Software Updater settings, and again, I only noticed problems after I restarted just now.
<asarch> What do you use instead of Adobe's plugin ikonia?
<ikonia> nothing
<asarch> D'oh!
<High-rise_9999> Actually, I'm not even sure if my card is being used. Perhaps it is?
<High-rise_9999> actually never mind my monitor is plugged into the graphics card directly. must be something with the resolution. straneg
<teward> asarch: Chrome ships with pepperflash, and is a little more usable - while it doesn't help the Firefox problem, it does allow Flash...
<xangua> asarch: I see no warnings like the one you are describing in Firefox, have you run the update manager recently¿
<teward> asakura: (alternatively, you can go the very LONG and PAINFUL method of installing Firefox in Wine, installing Windows Flash Plugin into that Wine prefix, and then MAYBE make that Firefox work - i say Painful because there's error issues reported in several of those cases.
<teward> xangua: i see the error when you actively run into sites that check the version - it's an issue I believe that has become a lot more recent
<asarch> Yes I did xangua
<asarch> Actually, that was the first thing I did immediately when I saw the warning message
<xangua> teward: what sites¿ I have the plugin as always active but don't really see flash videos or anything with flash
<teward> xangua: been a while since i tested - I use Chrome almost exclusively now
<asarch> And the update from the Firefox itself says that the current version of the installed flash plugin is ok
<teward> since pepperflash
<jkbbwr> Im on ubuntu server, I got a mobile nvidia graphics card and an embedded intel card, do I want bumblebee ?
<asarch> That's the funny thing about this
<xangua> asarch: I mean the Ubuntu Update Manager
<asarch> Yeah, I also did that
<asarch> sudo apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<sybrek> hi, my hp laptop is running 14.04 on a intel core 2 duo. unfortunately the latest bios from hp is several years old, so i want give microcodes a try. do i have to do more than installing the package intel-microdata ?
<sybrek> in other words: how to update microcode ?
<asarch> Anyway, it seems to be an isolate problem of Firefox because in Google Chrome everything is ok
<asarch> Thank you guys
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<parmiggiano> asarch: have you run dist-upgrade?
<asarch> Not recently
<asarch> Is there a new release?
<asarch> What's today?....
<parmiggiano> dist-upgrade is not changing the release version.
<ikonia> nor should it
<parmiggiano> asarch: in general, you may rather want to use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade than sudo apt-get upgrade.
<asarch> I see
<asarch> Ok
<Skyrider> Hey golks
<Skyrider> **Folks
<Samurairm> hi
<quatrox> Hello Skyrider
<Blaster> hello
<Skyrider> I'm rather curious.. Is there anyway to launch / open applications through shell (remote connect from another pc) so it launches on the desktop, without share screening?
<quatrox> ssh -X
<Skyrider> So far, trying screen sharing.. but it's not properly working..
<Skyrider> Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.. quite annoying
<quatrox> ssh -X remote.host cmd
<Skyrider> interesting.
<Skyrider> I'll try it out, thanks :)
<quatrox> I use that a lot, since my laptop is very slow (but light weight)
<venicci_> I need help. I've installed ubuntu to my old xp laptop (1.6ghz 1gb ram) but ubuntu keeps freezing...
<teward> venicci_: try using lubuntu - those specs are kinda low for Ubuntu (which can be pretty heftyish on resources sometimes)
<Skyrider> crap..
<teward> lubuntu or xubuntu
<Skyrider> hdmi is no longer working
<venicci_> teward: ah...I thought Ubunty didn't require that much... guess I was wrong again :(
<teward> venicci_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333795/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-each-flavour-of-ubuntu-desktop
<Skyrider> How does ssh -x work exactly?
<Skyrider> I keep getting could not resolve hostname XXX <- with xxx being the command I used.
<Skyrider> name os service not known.
<Skyrider> *or
<quatrox> ohh
<teward> venicci_: 'minimum' vs 'recommended', but... even then thats no guarantee - for low spec systems Xubuntu (XFCE) or Lubuntu (LXDE) are a little better, in my opinion
<venicci_> teward: Allrighty then, I will try anything :)
<quatrox> ssh -X your.remote.host the_cmd_to_execute
<teward> Skyrider: -X enables X forwarding - -x disables it
<Skyrider> Ahhhh
<Skyrider> I see
<parmiggiano> venicci_: just as teward said, go with xubuntu or lubuntu. the former is a bit more convenient for the average user. a fresh install would be best... if that's complicated for you, you can install the package xubuntu-desktop (or lubuntu-desktop).
<venicci_> parmiggiano: downloading it now. one other question... how do I create a boot usb stick in linux... (I'm in mint now on my desktop)
<cfhowlett> venicci, unetbootin
<quatrox> venicci_ install and use unetbootin
<venicci_> ah thank you all :)
<cfhowlett> venicci, happy2help
<Samurairm> the icons on my desktop as I move to leave them as I put them?
<Skyrider> :-\ great..
<Skyrider> after I installed 122mb of updates of a new xubuntu installation..
<Skyrider> rebooted a few times, and now it hangs.
<quatrox> Skyrider: any info on the screen?
<Skyrider> just the xubuntu logo
<Skyrider> and the half circle spinning has stopped.
<Skyrider> I can connect to shell just fine though.
<quatrox> connect how?
<quatrox> via ssh?
<Skyrider> ya
<Samurairm> which the site where to see the pictures?
<Skyrider> Well this sucks..
<quatrox> Skyrider: without more information it is pretty hard to know what is going on.  What happens if you press and hold <Alt> and then press <F2> ?
<quatrox> Skyrider: If you see a login promt, then it is only problems with X
<Skyrider> Mmhh
<Skyrider> Tried using those key combinations.. nothing is happening
<quatrox> I dislike that Ubuntu is not more verbose by default
<jakub_> zdar
<Skyrider> sorry that I can't be more specific.
<Skyrider> But unsure where to find the logs at start
<quatrox> I am off (have to catch an air plane)...   see you guys later
<Skyrider> .have fun catching it
<Skyrider> try not to die
<quatrox> Skyrider: good luck
<Skyrider> why would want to catch an airplane these days..
<quatrox> Skyrider: I will try!!!
<Skyrider> **who
<elichai2> EriC^^, here?
<EriC^^> elichai2: hey
<elichai2> Hey
<elichai2> I'm just continue working on my laptop :/
<elichai2> Looking for more ideas
<EriC^^> elichai2: ok, cool
<Skyrider> odd...
<Skyrider> now it appears to work? ..
<elichai2> What do you say about coping the working Ubuntu from my HDD to the SSD and then puting symlinks in the HDD?
<Skyrider> and when I close the laptop..
<Skyrider> and open it again, screen stays black.
<Skyrider> I see a few error messages disappearing within a second before the splash screen.
<Skyrider> When I enter safe mode, screen seems to work.. but displays a error that needs to be submitted.
<Skyrider> Something about header and kernel?
<Ubuntu-user32> i installed skype on ubuntu 12.04 and it didn't log into  the internet,  always giving me that  unable to log into  the internet
<EriC^^> elichai2: didn't you install last time?
<EriC^^> elichai2: it wasn't booting the ssd drive in uefi mode right?
<Skyrider> I assume this is ATI driver related?..
<Skyrider> Before the update, nothing was wrong...
<elichai2> Nooe
<Skyrider> everything was working perfectly.
<elichai2> And not from legacy either
<elichai2> And I even tried using a /boot/EFI partition on my old hdd
<EriC^^> elichai2: after you setup the efi on the hdd
<EriC^^> elichai2: did you boot a live usb, chroot and install the grub package?
<sgo11> I have both intel and nvidia cards in my laptop. Before installing nvidia driver, it uses intel driver. after installing nvidia driver, it uses nvidia. They all have some problems. How can I use the open source Nouveau driver?
<elichai2> EriC^^ I runed 'grub-install:
<EriC^^> elichai2: on the hdd>
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> what happened when you booted?
<elichai2> I mounted the SSD and the HDD boot partition
<elichai2> Got grub minimal instalation
<elichai2> *minimal shell
<EriC^^> elichai2: ok
<EriC^^> elichai2: could you see the sdd from there>
<elichai2> I think not
<EriC^^> elichai2: i think you should give it a shot again
<elichai2> Give what a shot?
<EriC^^> elichai2: install the grub package after you mount /boot/efi , so it installs the necessary files in the efi partition
<EriC^^> efi on hdd
<elichai2> Mount both SSD and /boot/EFI, right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<elichai2> OK, although I'm thinking that my bios has some problems reading the SSD itself
<EriC^^> well i think so
<elichai2> (I checked and there are no badblocks)
<EriC^^> but you booted grub
<EriC^^> so it might be able to see the ssd
<elichai2> Yeah, but grub on the HDD /boot
<EriC^^> since it loads the gpt and msdos modules
<EriC^^> yes grub might see it
<elichai2> And I think I installed the grub on the hdd
<sgo11> hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9500234/ in xrandr output, my "Screen 0" is incorrect. it should be 3000 (1920 + 1080) instead of 3840 (11920*2) because I rotate VGA1 left. how to fix the Screen 0 value? thanks.
<elichai2> EriC^^: now i'm connected from the live usb
<EriC^^> ko
<elichai2> so first i'll format my SSD and reinstall Ubuntu (with /boot/efi on the HDD)
<elichai2> then i'll try chrooting
<EriC^^> yeah
<exped> hello
<elichai2> (and we'll check all the other things (i don't even remember what you saw missing last time lol))
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> :D
<elichai2> let's hope for good :)
<elichai2> EriC^^: "Device for boot loader installtion" = HDD or SSD?
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> HDD
<elichai2> ohh, ok
<asarch> How can I know all the details of my current connection (mask, gateway, etc)?
<elichai2> EriC^^: while it's installing, i found this: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/
<elichai2> ever saw that?
<elichai2> ohh, forget this link lol
<asarch> ifconfig only shows partial information
<elichai2> i thought it's a software
<elichai2> not a manual
<elichai2> EriC^^: there is any chance it's because of the GPT?!
<a_random_dude> Ssh and tmux is awesome sharing screen.😁
<EriC^^> elichai2: nope, you need gpt with efi
<elichai2> ohh, ok
<elichai2> and i must have /boot/efi partition? (maybe i'll try without one...)
<elichai2> EriC^^: what this is about?! http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/02/05/gpt-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/
<elichai2> "reserved bios boot area 1MB"?!
<EriC^^> elichai2: no you need a /boot/efi
<elichai2> EriC^^: just finished installing. now i'm chrooting
<John___> hey
<elichai2> ok, what should i run?
<John___> i have a problem with ubuntu, firefox and sometime all the session close alone
<elichai2> EriC^^:
<Skyrider> Who is familiar with ssh -X?
<Skyrider> it says no terminal available and no password (askpass) program submitted.
<Skyrider> Rough translation from my language to english
<elichai2> EriC^^: here?
<elichai2> EriC^^: install grub or grub2?
<EriC^^> yeah>
<elichai2> which one?
<elichai2> ohh, wait i forgot mounting proc/sys etc.
<EriC^^> elichai2: 64bit?
<elichai2> yep
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install grub-amd64-efi-signed
<EriC^^> add --reinstall
<elichai2> EriC^^: E: Unable to locate package grub-amd64-efi-signed
<lllllllllllllll> hi
<elichai2> EriC^^: maybe `grub-efi-amd64-signed`?
<EriC^^> elichai2: yeah
<elichai2> or `grub-efi-amd64`?
<EriC^^> no add signed
<lllllllllllllll> i am new user
<lllllllllllllll> i need some help install game
<EriC^^> lllllllllllllll: your nickname is obnoxious
<elichai2> i have no internet in the chroot :\
<beta> John___ perhaps you can install Pale Moon as one browser more?
<lllllllllllllll> no reic
<elichai2> i need to copy resolv.conf :)
<lllllllllllllll> eric
<elichai2> forgot that
<lllllllllllllll> no
<llll> /nick llll or something
<lllllllllllllll> you know greek?
<elichai2> EriC^^: ok, finished reinstalling
<EriC^^> elichai2: ok
<EriC^^> check efibootmgr -v
<elichai2> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504083/
<EriC^^> elichai2: looks good
<EriC^^> elichai2: try update grub
<elichai2> just a sec, i'm installing this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order to see what my grub have in it :)
<elichai2> ohh, i forgot that chroot got no X window
<EriC^^> elichai2: update-grub and it should mention what it picks up
<elichai2> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504100/
<elichai2> haven't picked it up :\
<l3dx> what will happen when running out of RAM if not using a swap partition?
<elichai2> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504102/
<EriC^^> elichai2: sudo parted -l please
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> ;)
<subman> After an upgrade yesterday, I can no longer control my monitors.  They are mirrored and when I try to change them with the nvidia-settings program, it just crashes and the changes do not apply.  Ideas
<elichai2> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504104/
<elichai2> EriC^^: what?
<user> hi guys, is there any a good alternative mail client for thunderbird?
<elichai2> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> nothing you're giving me the links before i mention them
<EriC^^> ;)
<EriC^^> it looks great
<elichai2> lol hahah
<EriC^^> give it a shot..
<elichai2> EriC^^: what do you mean? the update-grub show me /dev/sda2. but i installed in /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> yeah it found an installation on the hdd
<EriC^^> it also found the kernels on sdb though
<EriC^^> so it's ok
<elichai2> EriC^^: ok, i'll try :)
<elichai2> let's pray :{
<elichai2> * :P
<elichai2> brb
<EriC^^> ok
<user> hello i am lalalalalalalala
<Tukang_Sapu> test
<elichai2> EriC^^: "error: failure reading sector 0xdf94b00 from `hd` error: failure reading sector 0x0 from `hd1`"
<elichai2> *`hd1`
<elichai2> (hd1 is the SSD)
<IanWizard> I'm on a fresh install of 14.10 with crypted home and swap.  /etc/crypttab has the cryptswap mapped to a uuid, but... it doesn't exist.  blkid gives a PARTUUID for the cryptswap partition (/dev/sda6), but no UUID.  As well, the UUID in cryptswap, is not in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<elichai2> EriC^^: here?
<IanWizard> I can recreate the swap and give it a UUID, but to my knowledge, I can't assign a UUID to a partition that isn't formatted.
<IanWizard> I tried using the PARTUUID from blkid, but it is in by-partuuid/ and not by-uuid/ so cryptsetup doesn't find it (obviously).
<EriC^^> elichai2: yeah
<elichai2> EriC^^: the weird thing, is sector 0xdf94b00 = 234441472. and it dosen't seem my disk have that sector: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504310/
<IanWizard> I've found many results for this issue on google from various versions, but none that resolve it in such a way that it will actually be automapped and activated.
<elichai2> EriC^^: wait, i was wrong. last useable sector is: 234441614. ( 234441614 )
<elichai2> * ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504335/ )
<EriC^^> elichai2: try fsck -f maybe
<elichai2> EriC^^: fsck from util-linux 2.25.1
<elichai2> ohh, on /dev/sdb? lol
<EriC^^> yeah
<elichai2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504361/
<EriC^^> elichai2: try fixparts /dev/sdb
<logical_> Hello guys, can anyone help me with Evolution the email client like thunderbird it seems like i cant set it up properly
<EriC^^> elichai2: also try fsck -r /dev/sdb
<elichai2> EriC^^: This disk appears to be a GPT disk. Use GNU Parted or GPT fdisk on it!
<elichai2> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504429/
<elichai2> EriC^^: try this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/surviving-a-linux-filesystem-failures.html
<elichai2> EriC^^: to try run alternative superblock? (e2fsck)
<EriC^^> try what;s in the guide
<EriC^^> this is a continuation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245536
<elichai2> yeah
<elichai2> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504473/
<elichai2> ops, sorry
<elichai2> EriC^^: found nothing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504483/
<Skyrider> screen / freeze issues solved by installing Catalyst Control Center
<Skyrider> and its drivers.
<keithclark> I tried an experiment by installing bumbebee but it did not work.  Now I removed it but I cannot boot up into a gui any more.  Any ideas on how to repair?  It is an nvidia card.
<elichai2> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504572/
<logical_> Hello guys, can anyone help me with Evolution the email client like thunderbird it seems like i cant set it up properly
<keithclark> Ok, how to install the nvidia drivers from the command line?
<vertebrae> Bad magic number in super-block
<vertebrae> never right 666 as super user
<bazhang> wrong place for that vertebrae
<hydrajump> hi anyone know how to pop up a notification bubble/message when the network connection is up? network-manager is not installed
<EriC^^> elichai2: that's fine
<elichai2> EriC^^: what's fine?!
<vertebrae> satanic ubuntu is no more
<EriC^^> cause sdb2 is swap
<elichai2> ohh
<bazhang> !ot | vertebrae
<ubottu> vertebrae: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elichai2> EriC^^: ohh
<elichai2> EriC^^: so why i got that reading sector error?
<EriC^^> no idea
<compdoc> elichai2, what does smartctl -a   show?
<elichai2> compdoc: wait, installing smartmontools
<elichai2> compdoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504647/
<compdoc> elichai2, drive looks fine
<compdoc> no bad sectors
<elichai2> compdoc: so why i get this reading sector error?
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<compdoc> is it on a raid controller?
<thurstylark2> Sda is partitioned into 3 partitions: sda1 for OS: 135GB, sda3 for home(s): 100GB, and sda5 swap: 4.3GB. Is there a way to reduce sda1 to 10GB, and expand sda3 to the freed space without formatting sda3 in the process?
<elichai2> compdoc: i think it has that feature but i don't know if i enabled it
<keithclark> anyone with ideas on how to repair a broken video driver?
<yellabs-r2> there is an option on the live cd in syslinux.cfg  : quiet splash , if i remove the "splash" , will that disable the splash and show the boot code ?
<bubbasaures> thurstylark2, Yes with gparted on a live media.
<squinty> yellabs-r2:  remove both
<yellabs-r2> ok thanks ..
<yellabs-r2> :)
<thurstylark2> bubbasaures awesome! Is the process or something close to it detailed somewhere?
<bubbasaures> thurstylark2, chances are you will have to reload grub unless you change the uuid in fstab to a /dev/sda3 before resizing
<squinty> thurstylark2:  gparted web site has a good rundown
<Populus> Hey. I'm using Ubuntu Gnome and I can't for the life of me figure out how to get rid of / alter / make transparent window title bars when Compiz is not an option. - http://i.imgur.com/GWCFH0G.png - I'm talking about Quassel + the bottom end of Guake terminal.
<squinty> thurstylark2:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<bubbasaures> thurstylark2, I would boot the live and take a screen shot of gparted, post it and get the help here.
<keithclark> I have an nvidia card, but all I boot into is the command line.  Any ideas on how to repair?
<thurstylark2> bubbasaures Cool. Thanks!
<elichai2> EriC^^: how in theory can i boot manually from grub shell?
<squinty> !nomodeset | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<solsTiCe> thurstylark2: it's as simple as click on partition, resize, and wait
<thurstylark2> bubbasaures Well, this is in prep for a reinstall, so grub should be happy afterwords.
<EriC^^> elichai2: hold on
<yellabs-r2> hmm ,can the live cd ( usb ) use nomodeset too ?
<bubbasaures> thurstylark2, Any resize you want to be sure runs before installing if you can.
<yellabs-r2> quiet splash nomodeset
<EriC^^> elichai2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9504741/
<EriC^^> elichai2: that's my ubuntu entry, use those commands
<bubbasaures> yellabs-r2, yes, f6 at the forst gui
<bubbasaures> first*
<elichai2> EriC^^: to use the if or else?
<EriC^^> elichai2: no skip all that after set root
<elichai2> or i'll just check it myself :)
<EriC^^> just type linux ..... then initrd ....
<elichai2> if you say so...
<elichai2> and i need to write down my uuid :\
<EriC^^> elichai2: you can use set root= /dev/sdb1 i think
<elichai2> EriC^^: and i don't need to get anything from my /boot/efi partition?
<EriC^^> no i dont think so
<EriC^^> try to see if you can ls the ssd
<SteelGolem> i want to make a folder link to my coding folder on another drive in my home folder
<SteelGolem> do i use mount or something else?
<ikonia> SteelGolem: right click
<ikonia> thats all you need
<elichai2> EriC^^: ok, brb
<elichai2> EriC^^: i'll try
<elichai2> wait, i tried it already
<elichai2> and i got those reading sector error
<SteelGolem> oh that was easy enough. ikonia, thanks!
<SteelGolem> i thought i had to do it from a ..command prompt thing
<SteelGolem> terminal*
<keithclark> ok guys, I'm really in trouble here.  I have no idea how to fix my ubuntu installation.  I just boot into the command line.  It is nvidia.
<nagromlt> what is nvidia?
<ikonia> a video card vendor
<nagromlt> I meant... your installing ubuntu on your vc?
<ikonia> keithclark: use X failsafe to get the gui up
<nagromlt> or you computer?
<ikonia> nagromlt: computer
<keithclark> ikonia, how?
<ikonia> nagromlt: the nvidia graphics drivers are a common cause of problems to newer users
<nagromlt> yeah I had issues with it back with ~10.04
<nagromlt> a lot had to do with X(?)
<ikonia> X is the display server
<keithclark> ikonia, how to use x failsafe?
<ikonia> keithclark: normally a boot menu option
<keithclark> ikonia, I get no boot menu
<ikonia> keithclark: you can also just move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your home directory and let ubuntu detect it
<ikonia> which should fall back for you
<nagromlt> What VC you have?  vrsion?
<nagromlt> there is a compatibility list for nvidia cards somewhere with the linux (nvidia) drivers
<nagromlt> and howtos are included
<keithclark> ikonia, ok, booting into failsafe mode, but now a menu appears.  Run in low graphics, reconfigure graphics,troubleshoot, exit to console.  What should I try?
<ikonia> keithclark: run in low graphicas
<ikonia> keithclark: now you get a desktop and can take time to fix it properly
<keithclark> ikonia, just goes back to the text recovery menu
<ikonia> keithclark: you need to review the xorg logs then
<keithclark> ikonia, wow, I think I'm toast here.
<ikonia> why ?
<keithclark> ikonia, I have no idea what to do here
<ikonia> keithclark: ok, so read the xorg log to get an idea, see if there is any errors or warnings that jump out there
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> Is there any tutorial how can I setup VPS ?
<ikonia> in what way set it up ?
<ikonia> what do you want to do on it ?
<HikaruBG> ikonia, I need few things: I need Web Server, Redmine Server + GIT
<jhutchins> HikaruBG: Where will it be hosted?
<keithclark> ikonia, 'Filed to initialize the nvidia kernel module.  please see the system's kernel....'
<HikaruBG> it will be hosted on my business server.
<ikonia> keithclark: ok - so if you do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" do you get any results
<HikaruBG> I need Phalcon PHP, and Java Server
<HikaruBG> to suppoer multiple web sites
<HikaruBG> support
<ikonia> HikaruBG: so this is basic stuff, however things like a git server should not be setup without understanding it, if you want your code to be trusted/true
<ikonia> "java server" what is "java server" ?
<keithclark> ikonia, nothing
<ikonia> keithclark: ok, so there is your problem
<ikonia> keithclark: the nvidia kernel module is not loaded
<ikonia> keithclark: "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<ikonia> keithclark: what happens
<keithclark> ikonia, nothing
<jhutchins> HikaruBG: A VPS implies remote hosting, it makes a big difference what provider you're using.
<ikonia> keithclark: no do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" again, do you get any results
<keithclark> ikonia, nothing
<ikonia> keithclark: ok, so can you do "uname -a" and please show me the output
<jhutchins> modprobe has a verbose option.
<HikaruBG> jhutchins, Thanks for the explanation
<keithclark> ikonia, Linux keith 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> keithclark: how did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<keithclark> It has been a long time....
<jhutchins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> keithclark: ok do "sudo insmod nvidia" what output do you get
<sgo11> hi, http://hastebin.com/aleqacavif.vbs in xrandr output, my "Screen 0" width is incorrect. it should be 3000 (1920 + 1080) instead of 3840 (1920*2) because I rotate VGA1 left. how to fix the Screen 0 width value? thanks.
<keithclark> ikonia, could not load module nvidia:  No such file....
<ikonia> keithclark: so it looks like you don't have the nvidia module installed
<ikonia> keithclark: I would suggest following the guide jhutchins just linked to, to get them installed
<jhutchins> ikonia: again, use the -v option so insmod/modprobe show what they're (not) doing.
<ikonia> jhutchins: personally I'm not bothered, I was just doing a dumb test
<nursaham> help
<keithclark> ikonia, I am here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, but I don't know what to select here.  Very confusing
<Wh1tebird> Building a router, bridged eth0 and wlan0 network and eth1 is wan network; I don't know how to enable internet traffic to the bridged network besides setting /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1
<bazhang> try ##networking Wh1tebird
<Wh1tebird> thanks
<keithclark> ikonia, and how to install from command line?  Completely lost here.
<ikonia> keithclark: check the guide jhutchins gave you
<keithclark> ikonia, I am.
<ikonia> keithclark: move /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of that directory and reboot and you'll get a basic Vesa drive desktop
<ikonia> keithclark: then you can use the gui tools
<hemlis> anyone has ppd for CanonLBP2900B ?
<keithclark> ikonia, there is no X11 directory
<ikonia> keithclark: /etc/X11
<venicci> Hello all thanks for the tips. It worked, I have succesfully installed lubuntu and am now on my laptop!
<keithclark> There is no /etc/X11 directory
<venicci> Problem occurred..: I cannot get my wireless to work (eventhough I have the drivers)
<keithclark> ikonia, oh wait
<keithclark> ikonia, there is no file xorg.conf.  There are a few xorg.conf.xxxx
<ikonia> keithclark that seems unlikley if you have ever used the nvidia packages, there should be an xorg.conf
<keithclark> ikonia, I don't know what to say.  It is not there
<ikonia> keithclark: what are the names of the xorg files that are there
<keithclark> ikonia, xorg.cong.04302014 xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.cong.dist-upgrade-xxxxx
<keithclark> Like that
<ikonia> keithclark: copy xorg.cong.04302014 to xorg.conf and lets use that as a template
<venicci> I cannot get my wireless to work on my laptop, any ideas?
<keithclark> ikonia, done
<ikonia> keithclark: open that file in a text editor you are happy to use
<keithclark> ikonia, done
<ikonia> keithclark: there should be a line in there that says "Driver"    "Nvidia"
<ikonia> keithclark: find that line
<keithclark> ikonia, found
<ikonia> keithclark: replace the word Nvidia with vesa
<keithclark> ikonia, case sensitive?
<ikonia> keithclark: `use lowercase, but it really shouldn't matter
<keithclark> ikonia, done
<ikonia> keithclark: save the file and reboot
<keithclark> ikonia, rebooting
<ikonia> keithclark: to confirm the file should be saved as xorg.conf
<keithclark> ikonia, It was saved as xorg.conf
<ikonia> keithclark: perfect
<keithclark> ikonia, hmm, just a black screen
<ikonia> keithclark: give it a minute
<keithclark> ikonia, (biting nails and waiting.)
<keithclark> ikonia, nope, no hd activity and just black screen
<ikonia> keithclark: that suggests to me your problem is before X
<ikonia> !nomodeset | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<keithclark> ikonia, I am so tempted to just throw this machine in the bin and go buy a new one.
<keithclark> ikonia, how to do those changes when I have a black screen???
<ikonia> keithclark: you boot into the recovery shell
<fitness> Any good commercial books to learn Bash scripting?
<bazhang> !abs | fitness
<ubottu> fitness: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<bazhang> fitness, try in #bash as well
<fitness> thanks bazhang
<fitness> #bash
<venicci> I cant get my wireless to work on my laptop, any takers?
<jhutchins> !tell venicci about wifi
<ubottu> venicci, please see my private message
<keithclark> ikonia, ok, trying to reboot yet again.
<venicci> ah, so even with installed drivers and trying the fwcutter thingy and it not working... I should not look here for help?
<keithclark> ikonia, black screen yet again
<keithclark> ikonia, I guess this machine is done, yes?
<HZun> where are the 256 colors for 256 color xterm specified? I know that 16 of the colors are specified in Xresources, but i cant find the location for the rest... ?
<keithclark> ikonia, I can boot into a live usb stick if this helps any
<Chuck_Norris> HZun: for code in {0..255}; do echo -e "\e[38;05;${code}m $code: test"; done
<keithclark> ikonia, is there any way to install another version of ubuntu to help the repair?
<Chuck_Norris> HZun: showrgb
<keithclark> ikonia, or how can I get my data out and restore this machine?  I guess I could just by a new machine with Wjndows and be done with all this crap
<keithclark> ikonia, ok, no worries, I've decided to just scrap this machine and buy a new Windows machine.  I've never encountered video drivers in those machines before like this one.
<squinty> keithclark:  might want to try booting from a previous kernel (if you upgraded to a newer one) from the grub boot menu to see if there is a potential problem with an updated kernel. also try renaming the xorg.conf to something else and reboot (could also try nomodeset again)  just a thought....
<keithclark> thanks squinty but I tried that stuff.  I just lost tax data from three years as well.  I hope my backups work!
<Chuck_Norris> keithclark: hey! take it easy, your data still there, you can get it back using a live usb or cd
<parsnip> keithclark: to backup data, my first thought is always to boot from a live Linux on a flash dirve.
<parsnip> though, hoepfully you didin't buy a peice of crap that doesn't boot from USB (windows store hint)
<parsnip> or i think i've seen dell machines that don't bakc up from usb too
<parsnip> *boot from
<squinty> plop boot manager for non usb booting machines
<parsnip> what is plop?
<Chuck_Norris> parsnip: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<parsnip> can you install that on the most stubborn machines?
<parsnip> because i'm talking about machines that the BIOS would not take priority
<squinty> parsnip:  cd or dvd   use that to boot which will give usb boot selection as one of it's options
<parsnip> ok. cd or dvd should always work?
<squinty> parsnip:  only one way to find out for sure.  has worked for me over the years ok
<parsnip> okay, will try it out next time i encounter such a horrible machine as won't boot to usb even after BIOS is informed as such.
<parsnip> i am getting private spam from Guest38472 re: #cooldude how to report
<parsnip> or block
<paulus68> I have a strange behaviour on 14.04 whenever the latest kernel update arrives I get the error that my drive cannot be found
<squinty> !ops Guest38472 spamming
<ubottu> squinty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lasers> :o
<paulus68> this is the error message ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxx does not exist. Dropping to a shell initramfs
<paulus68> I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241460 but that didn't solve the issue either
<paulus68> parsnip: you are not alone I get the same spammer
<carlosman123> como entro a un canal hispano?
<paulus68> !es:carlosman123
<Chuck_Norris> !es | carlosman123
<ubottu> carlosman123: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carlosman123> gracias...
<carlosman123>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Chuck_Norris> carlosman123: proba tambien ubuntu-ar o -ve o lo que sea, ubuntu-es esta casi muerto -.-
<colmack> wondering if someone can help me with a noob problem
<Chuck_Norris> colmack: let it go
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chuck_Norris> i like noobs question, makes me feel an important people whan i can solve those out :p  -.-  xD
<kylef> Hello world kylef kulh kyle kyle kylef herb kylef marve teward tep
<colmack> i'm installing ubuntu server 14.10 and during the setup, i hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 and switched to a console.  how do I get back to the installer?
<kylef> oops, sorry about that* accidentally hit return
<Bashing-om> paulus68: encryped file system a factor ? Did you (RE-)install grub per the referenced thread ?
<userings> What is this simple, minimalistic weather widget (icon)? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-WaImAo_w9Ss/U7Uj0zlXsoI/AAAAAAAATac/t5AfECTc5Ng/s1600/xubuntu1404-dropbox-thunar.png
<colmack> I checked all the terminals with ctrl-alt-f1 through f12 and none of those seemed to get me back
<Chuck_Norris> colmack: try Ctrl-Alt-F#  where # culd be a numbre and 7 it is by defaul a grafical interface
<daftykins> colmack: just a heads up, using a non-LTS release for a server is a pretty bad move
<paulus68> Bashing-om: no encrypted file system and did reinstall grub but no such luck during install of 14.04 I get kernel version ending with .24 (don't recall the complete kernel version
<paulus68> Bashing-om: however when I upgrade to a more recent version it generates this error message
<colmack> @Chuck Norris - I tried all of the Ctrl-Alt-F#s with no luck.  Since it's a server install, there's no GUI to revert to on F7.
<Bashing-om> paulus68: Can you boot to the grub boot menu, and from there boot to a terminal ( edit the boot parameter line)  ?
<paulus68> Bashing-om: at this point busy again to reinstall ubuntu and see if my external drives are causing a problem
<Node_032> Hi. I wonder if I can unplug my USB memory stick after the installation has started? I assume that everything is loaded into RAM or am I wrong? Thanks
<colmack> @daftykins it's just a personal minecraft server so not too concerned with long term support.  no important data on here.
<Bashing-om> paulus68: Roger, we await the outcome. Here to assist.
<Chuck_Norris> colmack: then maybe the installer finish its job
<daftykins> colmack: righty-o, you'll still get to upgrade fun
<paulus68> Bashing-om: also checked the drives for failes none found( both HD's are SSD's
<userings> Node_302, no, it still will need all files that should be copied on the HDD.
<paulus68> Bashing-om: failures
<userings> *Node_032
<Dak> Hi Folks. Is there a terminal command or program I can download with functions similar to Ccleaner?
<Bashing-om> paulus68: Good, always a good thing to check the drive's health on occassion .
<bekks> Whats "ccleaner"?
<daftykins> a windows program
<paulus68> bekks: a windows program that's able to clean registry and a lot of other stuff
<bekks> I dont think people not using Windows actually know it :)
<squinty> Dak:  bleachbit   in repo's
<bekks> paulus68: There is no registry in Ubuntu :)
<Dak> Thanks Squinty
<paulus68> bekks: I know that but you asked what it was so I explained
<Node_032> userings, thanks for the help.
<paulus68> bekks: ubuntu tweaks might do the trick I Guess
<colmack> Chuck_Norris:  looks like you were right - I waited until HD activity was done and rebooted the machine and it seems to have finished and all is well.  thanks for the help!
<RPess> chat to irc is the best
<Chuck_Norris> colmack: np
<bekks> paulus68: for doing what?
<paulus68> bekks: cleanup
<bekks> paulus68: Cleanup of what?
<Chuck_Norris> Dak: just a note, ubuntu is not like windows, i meant, those kind of software aren't needed in ubuntu, i meant, your distro will keep performing at the same speed
<paulus68> bekks: unused packages remove old kernel versions to name a couple
<bekks> paulus68: thats what apt-get is for.
<Dak> Chuck_Norris: I'm mainly concerned about cookies and other such internet history gremlins that allow advertising profiles to be built.
<RPess> ola pessoal
<RPess> what the channels brazilians
<Chuck_Norris> Dak: ok nvm
<Chuck_Norris> !br | RPess
<ubottu> RPess: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<RPess> #ubuntu-br
<RPess> #ubuntu -br
<gopal> salut
<paulus68> Bashing-om: running the first series of updates
<Chuck_Norris> !fr | gopal
<ubottu> gopal: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<paulus68> Bashing-om: running the first series of updates
<Bashing-om> paulus68: K. just need to know when done, and the result when install completes .
<paulus68> Bashing-om: sorry double  however I'm running a seperate homedrive can that cause a problem by any chance
<Bashing-om> paulus68: Not if you told the installer ( something else) where /home is .
<paulus68> Bashing-om: I mean that ubuntu is storing data on the seperate homedrive when installing updates
<paulus68> Bashing-om: I know that for example firefox has an hidden config folder that stores the most important data can this be the case when upgrading the kernels?
<Bashing-om> paulus68: All depends on what you told the installer, and if what you said is the truth .
<High-rise_9999> It appears a recent update broke my nvidia drivers. My screen resolution is fixed at something around 600x400, and I keep getting system error reports that something with nvidia-uvm is broken. I tried reinstalling nvidia-current to no avail.
<paulus68> Bashing-om: I instructed the installer to connect to my second sdd and call it /home
<paulus68> Bashing-om: and I'm not here to lie about the problem that I'm encountering now I try to solve it :)
<Bashing-om> paulus68: And /home does exist on that 2nd SSD drive ? Should have been set up prior to the (RE-)install .
<High-rise_9999> I usually use xfce, but when I switched to my unity desktop nothing happened when I logged in.
<High-rise_9999> I don't know of any way to change my screen resolution, or what's wrong.
<paulus68> Bashing-om: was an existing homedrive that was there prior to the reinstall
<High-rise_9999> My graphics card is doing **something**, as my monitor is plugged into it directly.
<High-rise_9999> (using NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti)
<Bashing-om> paulus68: Should be good to go . I expect no problems .
<paulus68> Bashing-om: rebooting to kernel version 3.13.0-43
<High-rise_9999> I was not experiencing problems before the recent kernel update.
<High-rise_9999> I tried reinstalling the old linux-headers and linux-headers-generic packages, but I got an error.
<Chuck_Norris> High-rise_9999: are you using xfce ?
<Bashing-om> paulus68: That is the latest kernel -> sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-43-generic . Looking good !
<High-rise_9999> Chuck_Norris: yes
<High-rise_9999> Chuck_Norris: I installed the xubuntu-desktop package a few weeks ago.
<rawfodog> I cant get virtual box guest additions to work in my ubuntu VM. Has anyone else run into this problem ?
<Chuck_Norris> High-rise_9999: swith to a TTY
<SchrodingersScat> rawfodog: what have you done?  the ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run ?
<Chuck_Norris> High-rise_9999: you still using lightdm right?
<paulus68> Bashing-om: sofar so good but did everything without use of external HD's
<rawfodog> SchrodingersScat, yes
<High-rise_9999> Chuck_Norris: yes
<kronos-> hi!!
<sl4ppy> Quick question:  Windows share drive's I navigate too via Caja and bookmark have a write to speed of about 60MB/s.  Drives mounted with CIFS in my fstab only write at about 10MB/s.  What can I do to bring fstab mounted shares write speeds up?
<rawfodog> Ive installed the build essentials and linux headers, but when I restart it still doesnt fit my host resolution correctly.
<kronos-> i have a meeting about free software at https://plus.google.com/events/cdctm6gr9s2fe2jplajaqal36uk
<High-rise_9999> Chuck_Norris: hold on for a minute, going to install irssi and switch into tty
<Chuck_Norris> High-rise_9999: ok
<fmoo> hey all, is there any way to keep ubuntu from installing nvidia drivers that are unsupported by my card?
<dougiel> anyone do any embroidery digitizing with linux?
<Bashing-om> paulus68: External hard drives will not be a factor . Other systems are in place to pick up external hard drives .
<SchrodingersScat> rawfodog: I just had a kernel update, I only ran that and restarted, then it was back to normal :?
<julianvb> I would like to know if it's feasible to use free Microsoft Natural Voices SAPi in Linux.
<bekks> julianvb: Thats a Windows API, isnt it?
<High-rise_9999__> Chuck_Norris: okay, in tty
<rawfodog> SchrodingersScat, it's the latest version of ubuntu, 14
<rawfodog> Maybe I should try ubuntu 13
<bekks> rawfodog: No, you shouldnt. Ubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 are out of support already.
<julianvb> Yes. I thought perhaaps one could use it via Wine.  This is just a random thought on my part.
<Chuck_Norris> High-rise_9999__: move nvidia's .run installer into your home folder
<rawfodog> I dont get it. Im using the same version of vbox and ubuntu as everyone else.
<High-rise_9999__> Chuck_Norris: I'm not sure I have that. I installed the drivers from atp
<High-rise_9999__> Chuck_Norris: i.e. nvidia-current
<_rad> hi, i have setup a bunch of laptops for family and friends and installed xubuntu. I was wondering how I can start a program either on startup or when a specific program has been clicked?
<Chuck_Norris> High-rise_9999__: well, let try nvidia's binary, are you agreed?
<High-rise_9999__> Chuck_Norris: Sure. I presume I need to uninstall the atp one?
<Chuck_Norris> High-rise_9999__: well, but you just said that you tried to reinstall it and nothing happend, so, that's why i would try the binary
<Chuck_Norris> brb
<Chuck_Norris> High-rise_9999__: sry brotha, a friend just come, i will be back in... who knows
<squinty> rawfodog:  fwiw, there is a virtualbox channel (#vbox) here on freenode.  iirc, the extension pack needs to be installed for setting screen resolutions....might want to double check that in #vbox though
<rawfodog> thanks squinty  !
<mcphail> Hi. When Ubuntu One shut down we were promised the server code as per http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/ . Any news on the release?
<daftykins> mcphail: this isn't a channel with official Canonical staffers so the likelihood of an answer is pretty minimal
<k3rnel> lol in my truck, this channel is displayed on my dashboard lcd, so exicted ahhh
<daftykins> !ot | k3rnel
<ubottu> k3rnel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mcphail> daftykins: yes - I know but sometimes the community is more responsive
<SteelGolem> do you accept vim questions, or should i go somewhere else for that?
<AndroUser> Hi
<daftykins> SteelGolem: a specific channel would be better
<SteelGolem> yeah, probably. thanks though.
<halpme> what linux compatible webcams should I star looking for?
<julianvb> Bye
<abaday> hi, how do I unzip multipart archives using unzip command? I have a folder with files like "legaly.downloaded.movie.r00 legaly.downloaded.movie.r01 legaly.downloaded.movie.r02"
<abaday> on windows I just right click one of the files and click "extract here" and it will extract from all the files
<bonhoeffer> i’m on a mac, ssh’d into terminal — any options for the meta key
<daftykins> abaday: you install unrar or something, then open the *first* file
<daftykins> halpme: most cameras support UVC these days which should work fine. just look online for hardware compatibility.
<abaday> daftykins: aha not unzip
<abaday> thanks
<Lorcatar> Hi :) I installed freeglut, If I want to compile a program using this library where are the .h files stored? and the .o files? I used the ubuntu repositories :)
<Lorcatar> btw I am a girl coder
<EriC^^> Lorcatar: dpkg -L freeglut
<daftykins> Lorcatar: gender is irrelevant
<EriC^^> Lorcatar: oh in that case whereis freeglut
<EriC^^> ( j/k )
<dougiel> lol
<Seveas> Lorcatar: .h files come in -dev packages
<Seveas> Lorcatar: so in your case: sudo apt-get install fleeglut3-dev
<Lorcatar> oh, okay let me try
<dougiel> girl coders are supposed to use mac
<Seveas> dougiel: behave like a human being please.
<dougiel> Seveas, ?
<EriC^^> i was simply trying to point out the ludacriousness of the request btw
<daftykins> dougiel: we mean keep the comments to yourself
<EriC^^> (sp?)
<Seveas> dougiel: you're behaving like a jackass, try behaving like a human.
<dougiel> beg to differ my gf rather a mac... but if no one cares that is fine, no need to call names or profanity PG please :)
<mdoge> nothing wrong with osx or girls
<daftykins> you're all off topic, take it elsewhere
<agent_white> Afternoon folks
<mdoge> nothing wrong with osx or girls or ubuntu*
<mdoge> daftykins: :)
<Seveas> hello agent_white, what can we help you with?
<kongle_> I am failing hard in SFTP-land… I don’t understand why I can log in to my Ubuntu box even when i’ve removed vsftpd completely from the system?
<agent_white> Seveas: Nothin! Here to listen in and help where I can.
<dougiel> So I am a member of my mom's quilting club and was wondering if anyone has any experience with digitizing images for use with embroidery machines under linux?
<dougiel> agent_white, you never asked for help?
<dougiel> oh I see nm
<Seveas> dougiel: just scanning them isn't enough?
<agent_white> Nope!
<dougiel> Seveas, no... there is some software that turns them into one of 3 different file formats that the embroidery machine can use to stich the pattern
<dougiel> depending on your machine
<kongle_> Why can I remotely SFTP in to my home folder, even after purge remove vsftpd?
<EriC^^> kongle_: is it still running?
<EriC^^> service --status-all
<kongle_> nope...
<EriC^^> kongle_: try pkill vsftp
<Seveas> dougiel: some quick googling turned up http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/embroidery-design-on-linux-now-possible-with-thred and https://userbase.kde.org/KXStitch
<Seveas> kongle_: vsftpd does ftp. sftp isn't ftp, but an ssh channel.
<kongle_> EriC^^: Still able to authenticate and download files…
<kongle_> Seveas: SSH File Transfer Protocol
<RalfR> join #i3
<Seveas> kongle_: exactly. SSH.
<dougiel> Seveas, thanks - I found thred32 and kxstich looks promising got no browser at the moment but I am on my way
<kongle_> So… I can log in since SSH is enabled and working? Dammit. Thanks, though! :)
<Seveas> kongle_: you can disable sftp :)
<Seveas> kongle_: comment out the Subsystem sftp line in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to do so
<kongle_> If it’s secure-ish, I’ll keep it enabled. However, I would like to access another path by default (not home, but a mounted md0). Any pointers?
<daftykins> kongle_: yeah you browse to it...
<daftykins> (to where it's mounted)
<Seveas> kongle_: man sftp-server, search for the -d option. I think you need to add that to the sftp line in sshd_config but never tried this.
<kongle_> shit, I can dir backwards from /home/ ? This is very… open.. Sorry for being such a newb
<bonhoeffer> is there a terminal command that shows all the uri’s that apache httpd is ready to service with a virtual host?
<daftykins> kongle_: do not use non-family-friendly language in here please.
<Seveas> kongle_: it's as open as ssh. Both can be made less 'open' with chroot options.
<daftykins> kongle_: it's only as open as knowing your username and password.
<daftykins> kongle_: if you're trying to set up some kind of shared file access system, you're going about it the wrong way
<Seveas> bonhoeffer: no, as that can be an intractable problem
<solsTiCe> hi. I wanted to play music from phone to pc via bluetooth. I found something online with d-feet and executing connect on audiosource in d-feet. then the the phone comes up in sound manager preference input. is there a more user friendly way to do that ? i mean instead of using d-feet
<philuk2000> I'm looking for NFC applications for ubuntu (like I have for Android) to read and write NFC tags.  All I seem to be able to find are libraries and python scripts. Are there any good GUI applications I can use?
<kongle_> daftykins: Ok. Thanks.
<bonhoeffer> Seveas: apachectl fullstatus gets close
<Seveas> bonhoeffer: not at all.
<kongle_> Seveas: Ok, thanks. I’ll check the conf
<bonhoeffer> for me it is working well, sorry it doesn’t help you
<kongle_> daftykins: I’m trying to set up a secure way to upload files to my home Ubuntu desktop
<daftykins> kongle_: for what users from where?
<MrSassyPants> wtf just happened to nvidia-driver. I updated stuffs, rebooted, now nvidia-driver stopped working.
<kongle_> For me, from WAN (using noip, already set up for LAMP)
<CharlieTheCabbie> Evening guys.  Anyone around to possibly lend me a ladder to dig myself out from a huge hole?
<kongle_> daftykins: For me, from WAN (using noip, already set up for LAMP)
<daftykins> kongle_: ok, so configure SSHd to run on a non-standard port #, forward it... have a decent password or look into key auth... then also consider installing fail2ban to firewall out repeated access attempts.
<Decode> Alright ao whe I type really quickly this should sort
<philuk2000> are there any NFC frontend Linux applications?
<MrSassyPants> Is this a thing? nvidia not working all of a sudden? are there details? anything?
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: if you installed it by downloading manually from the nvidia site then this is kinda your own fault
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, well, good thing I did not
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: official repo package version then huh? good stuff. so, what's going wrong? looked at the relevant logs?
<bonhoeffer> Seveas: but apache2ctl -S is exactly what i wanted
<CharlieTheCabbie> I have Ubuntu installed, using the Kubuntu desktop.  I switched from using lightdm to kdm today, and all unholy hell has broken loose.  My desktop is all over the place - and all of my windows in plasma are so squashed I can't read them.  I have more artifacts on my display than the Smithsonian. Help :)
<kongle_> daftykins: Ok, thanks. I’ll look into that. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Cheers
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, just rebooted. am in X, but the driver is wrong. haven't had a problem with this in so long... gimme a second I'll check the x log
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: pastebin it for us
<OerHeks> !info nfctool
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubottu> Package nfctool does not exist in utopic
<MrSassyPants> (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: sounds like it wasn't generated for your running kernel, presuming an upgrade occurred. "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" ?
<daftykins> (don't paste here)
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, well part of the update was kernel and I remember seeing the driver pop up
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> should've regenerated a module for it really
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, loads
<OerHeks> philuk2000, maybe this page with ppa is any help http://nfc-tools.org/index.php?title=Libnfc
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, I remember the driver popping up in aptitudes log
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, didn't pay close attention though
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, guess that was the attempt to rebuild it after the kernel upgrade
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: do you want to reinstall lightdm?
<CharlieTheCabbie> I have done, but I want to use KDM and with lightdm running, I can't seem to figure out what the hell is wrong with kdm
<MrSavage> How can I change my file manager and make it default for firefox too? Do I have to use a different window manager?
<MrSavage> I tried installing nemo and making it my default file manager but it was so much trouble
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: what do you mean use KDM with lightdm running?
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: you mean KDE?
<philuk2000> OerHeks: Yes, I have installed that, I can see my nfc reader but cannot find a command to read tags
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver -> E: Package 'nvidia-driver' has no installation candidate
<CharlieTheCabbie> I want to use KDM as the display manager rather than lightdm
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: it was never called that. can you just pastebin the output of the dpkg command i asked for please. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MrSassyPants> alrigh alright
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, btw it must have been called that way because it finds references
<MrSassyPants> and worries about obsoletion
<daftykins> never seen a package with that name.
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9507042/
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*" wait until that's done, then "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<daftykins> (note the * at the end of my first command)
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, I would have used the kde driver thingy to switch from nvidia-331 to nvidia-331-updates
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, want me to do your thing for debug purposes anyways?
<daftykins> ok well you can use the first purge command, then use your method to pick another
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, also, its the lowlatency kernel and kubuntu, in case that matters
<gamzera_> hi guys, I need some timer that count seconds until some date..
<CharlieTheCabbie> That's worth a shot EriC^^ - it's been so long since I used linux, I forgot most of what I learned...
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, now installing -updates thingy now via driver thingy. will be back after reboot to provide status update.
<SchrodingersScat> !info alarmclock | gamzera_
<ubottu> gamzera_: Package alarmclock does not exist in utopic
<SchrodingersScat> !info alarm-clock | gamzera_
<ubottu> gamzera_: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1.2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 597 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<OerHeks> MrSassyPants, daftykins, i notice that nvidia-settings is for 331.20, not for 331.38 ?
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, the -updates thing is .38
<daftykins> OerHeks: 331.38 appeared to be 'rc'
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, what does that mean?
<daftykins> removed, configured
<daftykins> it means the package has been removed but config is still present
<gamzera_> ubottu: I installed alarm-clock, but I Don't have idea how to find it..
<ubottu> gamzera_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> since you seem to have tried every version under the sun ;)
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, I don't think I did. I think it just does that automagically.
<SchrodingersScat> gamzera_: should be in your application menu somewhere, but you can also run it with 'alarmclock' in the terminal, or launch it via that in any way you like.  the difference of package name being alarm-clock and the binary being alarmclock always throws me off, as you can see above.
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, what's the proper procedure? install nvidia-common and then that just has the current driver as a prereq?
<MrSassyPants> hmm, the driver thingy doesn't ask me to reboot. which is unsettling.
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: no... what does it matter if you're using the GUI installer? :)
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, I don't trust guis ._.
<MrSassyPants> well, modprobe / lsmod | grep did find it
<MrSassyPants> so will brb, rebooting
<gamzera_> SchrodingersScat: this is pure....
<gamzera_> SchrodingersScat: I can't set it up..
<MrSassyPants> ok, works, wine'd dx9 game works too
<SchrodingersScat> gamzera_: should just go to 'edit' and create new alarm, or counter if you need a set time in the future, like 15 minutes, etc.
<gamzera_> SchrodingersScat: I've done it, but I need something that is more like widget I can put on desktop.
<SchrodingersScat> I don't have anything to recommend then, I don't widgets :?
<MrSassyPants> so daftykins, any idea what caused this?
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: sorry i only deal with making results - not the detective work on 'why' :)
<MrSassyPants> I just think that it might be happening to a lot of people right now
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: that's a bold claim.
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, I didn't screw around on this system much. the list of nvidia stuff is mostly just accumulated over like 3 years
<daftykins> ok
<MrSassyPants> and I din do nuffin
<daftykins> yeah alright, anyway problem resolved. i'm moving on now
<MrSassyPants> hmm tho. it did install linux-generic as well as linux-lowlatency. kinda has problems with that. Maybe it built the driver for -generic, or something.
<MrSassyPants> eh
<MrSassyPants> it's the first time this has happend and am surprised, is all
<OerHeks> MrSassyPants, this seems te be your bug, maybe you can confirm it, to help out? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1402022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402022 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates-uvm 331.113-0ubuntu0.1: nvidia-331-updates-uvm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, thanks anyways
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, well I just fixed it, let me look tho
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, that is the exact kernel and driver version that I just updated to
<OerHeks> or this one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1268257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged]
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: nothing nvidia will install a lowlatency kernel, that's totally wrong
<MrSassyPants> I didn't pay close attention to aptitudes log... it was a lot of stuff... I don't think it reported an error prominently though
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, err
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, I am using lowlatency right now. intentionally.
<daftykins> lol, are you some kinda ubuntu ricer?
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, just, apt occasionally installs -generic for no reason
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, totally. pre-emptible kernels ftw
 * daftykins shakes his head
<MrSassyPants> eh, it's an experiment that's been going on for like a month now.
<daftykins> you're 100% on your own now.
<hydrajump> i have an odd problem with PAM. I need to add the following `auth    required        pam_exec.so expose_authtok /usr/share/lightdm/freerdp-auth
<hydrajump> to /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: one last thing though, you keep referring to aptitude when the default is apt-get.
<hydrajump> but when I add it to the end of the file and reboot I can't login any longer.
<hydrajump> Oddly enough the same thing works fine on an older ubuntu version 13.04. I'm currently trying to make it work on 14.04.
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, eh, close enough
<hydrajump> I had a look at the 13.04 common-auth and compared it to my 14.04 file and they are identical so I don't understand why this is happening
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, I'll install the -331 (non-updates) version and see if it fails
<superherointj> I've just updated Ubuntu using Ubuntu Own Update tool. And now I can't open my computer anymore.
<CharlieTheCabbie> EriC^^: Just to check - when I use dpkg-reconfigure, that will switch from lightdm to kdm - but how do I fix the display?  I've tried from 640x480 to 1024x768 and all available refresh rates, but the display looks atrocious.
<OerHeks> superherointj, did you have any nvidia-331 updates by any chance?
<MrSassyPants> superherointj, is the laptop lid welded shut? or what do you mean with "can't open no more"
<CharlieTheCabbie> Imagine looking at the display through 2 crossed open venetian blinds
<CharlieTheCabbie> that's pretty similar
<MrSassyPants> superherointj, also, what OerHeks asks
<superherointj> When Ubuntu starts. It opens the dialog "Enter password for keyring 'default'to unlock. And background is BLACK. I have a Nvidia GTX 780 Ti video card and I have its proprietary drivers installed. Im not sure it can influence it. But when I enter the password. Nothing happens.
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, mind you, I had nouveau installed so it just loaded that as a backup
<CharlieTheCabbie> Is there any text file where I can configure the display manually without using the GUI to do so?
<superherointj> OerHeks: yes!!!!
<superherointj> I mean, I know I have a nvidia video card. But I'm not sure which version driver I have.
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, we're on to something here
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: which driver are you using? lshw -C video | grep driver
<OerHeks> MrSassyPants, jups, as it affected me too yesterday.
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, you thought it was you?
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: there's xrandr for setting resolutions and such, and there might be a /etc/X11/xorg.conf depending on what you're using
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, HAAA
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, confirmed! -331 doesn't build properly!
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'm gonna have to do some digging.  I'll take my terminal with me.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I've got to get back to my unit
<CharlieTheCabbie> one mo
<superherointj> Just more a sec. I`m trying to use command.
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, userdel: user nvidia-persistenced is currently used by process 1881
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: ok, if lightdm is working and kdm isn't i suppose maybe it's loading a wrong configuration or something, you could maybe check the logs and see what's going on
<turntogodnow> REPENT OR YOU WILL BURN IN HELL FOREVER AND EVER
<superherointj> It is not showing anything that command. And I did run as superuser.
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: they are in /var/log/kdm/ most likely
<turntogodnow> !ops | repent
<dougiel> I am getting a 404 error from a ppa how do I delete that source?
<Seveas> dougiel: remove the relevant file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ben64> !ppa-purge | dougiel
<ubottu> dougiel: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<superherointj> nvidia-xconfig version 340.58
<dougiel> thanks Ben64 Seveas :)
<OerHeks> superherointj, did you add any ppa?
<CharlieTheCabbie> ok EriC^^ I'm back at my terminal now.  Give me a few moments while I go through what you sent me
<superherointj> I can check.
<superherointj> No.
<superherointj> But I did download driver from nvidia website once.
<OerHeks> superherointj, oh, then you have to reinstall them after a recent kernel update, i guess
<CharlieTheCabbie> Ok, EriC^^  - the lshw -C command you gave me returns:  configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<superherointj> That command doesn`t return anything to me.
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, does superherointj have the same problem? (nvidia driver not building properly)
<hydrajump> i fixed my pam issue
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: ok, type lspci | grep VGA
<turntogodnow>   
<turntogodnow> <turntogodnow>  _______   ________   ________   ________   ________   ________   ________   ________   ________     __      __  _____      _____      _____      _____      _____      _____
<turntogodnow> <turntogodnow>  \      \  \_____  \  \_____  \  \_____  \  \_____  \  \_____  \  \_____  \  \_____  \  \_____  \   /  \    /  \/  _  \    /  _  \    /  _  \    /  _  \    /  _  \    /  _  \
<turntogodnow> <turntogodnow>  /   |   \  /   |   \  /   |   \  /   |   \  /   |   \  /   |   \  /   |   \  /   |   \  /   |   \  \   \/\/   /  /_\  \  /  /_\  \  /  /_\  \  /  /_\  \  /  /_\  \  /  /_\  \
<turntogodnow> <turntogodnow> \____|__  /\_______  /\_______  /\_______  /\_______  /\_______  /\_______  /\_______  /\_______  /   \__/\  /\____|__  /\____|__  /\____|__  /\____|__  /\____|__  /\____|__  /
<turntogodnow> <turntogodnow>         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/         \/
<unopaste> turntogodnow you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<teward> !ops | turntogodnow
<ubottu> turntogodnow: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: also type cat /var/log/kdm/kdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Hypergraphe> so lame
<superherointj> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK110B [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] (rev a1)
<dfzxh> what is happening
<CharlieTheCabbie> EriC^^: 01:00.0 VGA Compatibele controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache] (rev a1)
<CharlieTheCabbie> *Compatible
<EriC^^> superherointj: don't type random commands you are seeing here!
<baordog> I am here, because apparently the people who run the mint room cannot provide support for their own distro
<popey> baordog: sorry, we don't support Mint here.
<teward> baordog: but we don't support Mint here - it's not a supported derivative.
<baordog> Simple question: When I drop to terminal with ctrl-alt-F1 I get a blank screen and not a prompt.
<baordog> I am in software rendering mode.
<baordog> I just want to know where I might investigate why this happening.
<dfzxh> baordog: try ctl+alt+F2
<dfzxh> baordog: i think systemd leaves the first tty blank but i have no idea what im talking about
<baordog> dfzxh: Did that. All of my terminals are just blank screens except F7
<OerHeks> baordog, try ctrl alt f2
<CharlieTheCabbie> No such file or directory on the kdm.log thing, EriC^^
<EriC^^> baordog: /etc/init/tty1.conf
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: type ls /var/log/kdm and see if there are any interesting logs
<baordog> EriC^^: Thanks I'll take a look at that.
<CharlieTheCabbie> cannot access: no such file or directory, EriC^^
<CharlieTheCabbie> this is bloody annoying now :(
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: try ls /var/log
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: i don't have kdm so i don't know where the files are
<teward> baordog: keep in mind - Mint is offtopic here - we can't really help support Mint's breakage, that might be a Mint specific thing.
<CharlieTheCabbie> there is a kdm.log there
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: ok, type cat /var/log/kdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<CharlieTheCabbie> EriC^^ - http://termbin.com/shxo
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: type cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<teward> is it sane to set up SpamAssassin on an endpoint machine to filter incoming spam for non-localnet email accounts?
<CharlieTheCabbie> EriC^^: /usr/bin/kdm
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: ok
<superherointj> So every time Ubuntu updates I have to reinstall nvidia drivers. That is pretty silly.
<MrSassyPants> superherointj, normally, no.
<MrSassyPants> superherointj, this is the first time in 3 years I've had this problem
<MrSassyPants> superherointj, I think it's just a bug in that specific version of the driver
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: this error seems to stand out klauncher(1638) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.
<daftykins> superherointj: your card is just too new at the moment.
<CharlieTheCabbie> Eric^^:  Isn't the DBUS service supposed to start when you login?
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, it's not that
<daftykins> not for your card perhaps no
<daftykins> but you don't know what i'm getting at i think
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: ok, did you try to dpkg-reconfigure?
<CharlieTheCabbie> yep
<superherointj> The nvidia driver I am using is: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.58.run
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: type whereis startkde
<daftykins> superherointj: yeah, these are the risks of using a manual download.
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: see the difference?
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, ah, he downloaded it from the site.
<CharlieTheCabbie> should mention firefox is working fine, should i take this to kde?  looks to be plasma maybe is culprit...
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, yea I get it.
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: i don't think the repo packages support superherointj's card right now
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, still, 700 series isn't new! did he try the default ones? Theres 800s and 900s out now
<daftykins> so a manual download is the only option -> leading to issues
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: you might want to do some card history research in your own time ;)
<OerHeks> the 780 is suported from 3.19 and up
<CharlieTheCabbie> EriC^^: startkde: /usr/bin/startkde  /usr/bin/X11/startkde  /usr/share/man/man1/startkde.1.gz
<superherointj> My computer was unstable before going after the nvidia proprietary drivers and it improved after I installed it.
<CharlieTheCabbie> just going to reboot, give me a moment
<superherointj> Now I am just trying to figure out how to solve it.
<Lorcatar> quit
<EriC^^> CharlieTheCabbie: ok
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, I'm not sure you are right in your analysis. because the regular 331 thats in apt right now would totally support the 780!
<CharlieTheCabbie> I just ran apt-cache search nouveau and found the nouveau-firmware file, which it seems I didn't have :/
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: Ti edition too? meh maybe it was another model. either way this conversation has gone on too long and i'm done with it \o/
<CharlieTheCabbie> I've installed and rebooted, let's see the destruction :)
<superherointj> I just want a driver that works. How can I have current driver from repository?
<daftykins> superherointj: just reinstall yours, no biggy.
<meh> daftykins, you rang?
<daftykins> wow that's a terrible nickname for IRC
<daftykins> you might as well be called 'lol'
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, the 780 is about the oldest 700 series... the lower numbers (730) are actually newer because they're typically mobile devices.
<MrSassyPants> 780 has been supported since march, from what I can tell
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: i don't want to hear anymore about it now. also, i disagree
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, alright alright
 * DilloYoda is away: Off to find a shrubbery...
<MrSassyPants> superherointj, there should be drivers that work for you in the repository, just make sure *not* to use 'nouveau', because nouveau is the open source driver that won't work well for you
<Bashing-om> superherointj: My thoughts As Nvidia 750 ti version 334.xx or later, and it's not in the Trusty repo ; is not yout 780 ti an even later card ? such that perhaps https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia is a viable option ?
<Bashing-om> yout/your*
<CharlieTheCabbie> MrSassyPants: Is there another Nvidia driver to use instead of nouveau?  Nouveau is not working right on here, everything is tits up and sinking like a holed ocean liner
<MrSassyPants> CharlieTheCabbie, yes. Nouveau is the Open Source driver. The proprietary, current one would be nvidia-331-updates
<CharlieTheCabbie> nice.  Do I need any new repos to pull that?
<MrSassyPants> I don't think so
<MrSassyPants> unless you want the bleeding edge, super current drivers
<CharlieTheCabbie> getting them now.  How do I swap from nouveau to this one?  lsmod is showing nouveau for the video driver
<daftykins> you reboot.
<CharlieTheCabbie> cool
<CharlieTheCabbie> the easier the better
<CharlieTheCabbie> back in a tick
<haagendazs> good luck CharlieTheCabbie
<MrSassyPants> there's a front end for selecting the driver
<MrSassyPants> but you can try just installing the nvidia drivers and then after a restart run nvidia-settings to see if they're actually being used
<superherointj> Right. I will test nvidia-settings. I happened to open UBuntu desktop but without left side menu bar.
<daftykins> sounds bad
<ikonia> ld
<ikonia> kick picassoo no pm spam please - you've already been klined for this
<CharlieTheCabbie> dkms is running now, it's building the module for my kernel
<uhelp> GREETINGS.  How do I set the keyboard repeat rate in 14.04.1?
<superherointj> I will test that PPA.
<OerHeks> uhelp, system settings > keyboard - repeat keys
<uhelp> how do you access system settings?  ccsm?
<superherointj> Right now Ubuntu is opening when I restart but it doesn`t show the left side panel that hold icons.
<zermanno> Hi is it possible to list the files not installed by apt?
<OerHeks> uhelp, systemsettings is a standard icon on the unity panel
<its_time> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<its_time> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
<EriC^^> zermanno: can you reiterate?
<uhelp> I do not have the unity panel.  What would I type?
<Bashing-om> superherointj: That "might" be a dconf issue ??
<superherointj> How do I check it?
<its_time> ANYONE KNOW SHUTDOWN COMMAND
<uhelp> sudo shutdown -h now
<zermanno> EriC^^, I'd like to know which parts of the file system have been modified by users
<OerHeks> uhelp,  what ubuntu/desktop ?
<CharlieTheCabbie> WOOHOO!
<uhelp> OerHeks, it is the default desktop but I uninstalled the panel
<uhelp> maybe not uninstalled, it is still there when boots for a second .. then hides and is gone
<CharlieTheCabbie> It was the nouveau driver that was screwing things up.  I'm on the proprietary driver, Eric^^, MrSassyPants & daftykins - and kde is crystal clear!
<MrSassyPants> CharlieTheCabbie, congrats
<CharlieTheCabbie> Thanks for all your help, it's been a pain in the arse to fix, but it's there :)
<uhelp> I don't want it back -- just need to know how to access from command line.
<Bashing-om> superherointj: Try , from terminal -> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools , export DISPLAY=:0 , dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ , unity --reset-icons . Reboot to see if any effect .
<uhelp> FOUND IT: uniity-control-center
<uhelp> unity-control-center*  -- Thank you OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> uhelp, nice, you found it quicker than me :-D
<superherointj> I don`t have this /org/compiz/ folder.
<uhelp> OerHeks, ugh.  There is still a problem.  Someone needs to be shot.  The slide bar only lets you choose between slow and slower.  I cannot increase the repeat speed.
<Bashing-om> superherointj: Unity as the Desktop Environment ?
<superherointj> Yes.
<superherointj> I use standard Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> superherointj: it's not a folder, it's a key
<uhelp> OerHeks, so now I am back to my original problem.  I know where I can access some gui control to change it but the gui control is useless.
<superherointj> error: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch'
<darkblue_b> hi - I have an LUbuntu 14.04 VM, and the ethernet isnt connecting.. there was no eth0 entry in /etc/network/interfaces, so I added one for DHCP, and sudo service network restart.. but no connection.. what to look at tnext?
<ikonia> darkblue_b: the network is controlled by network manager
<ikonia> darkblue_b: remove the info you put in the interfaces file and configure it with network manager
<bekks> darkblue_b: Look at "sudo ifconfig -a" to find out your device name. Then, follow ikonia's advice :)
<OerHeks> uhelp, might be worth a bugreport, in ubuntu/unity it is adjustable as you expect it to.
<darkblue_b> eth0
<Guest67653> hello, I've bought a new computer (no previous OS) and am trying to get drivers installed for my 750 ti. I've been trying for days now to get this working, to no avail. I just get a purple screen when I boot into Ubuntu. I try booting into recovery mode with networking but I get the error: "mountall: fsck /boot [879] terminated with status" 1
<Guest67653> What should I do?
<ikonia> Guest67653: what drivers do you need ?
<superherointj> The command "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" returns "error: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch'". What should I do then?
<uhelp> OerHeks, what URL do I file it at?
<CharlieTheCabbie> right guys, with many thanks, i have got to go get one with some work.  I'll drop in on you again tomorrow night probably, hopefully should be all quiet on the western front by then
<Bashing-om> superherointj: I think you need to tell it about the X session else it tries to spawn its own dbus instance by activating a console from key combo ctl+alt+F2 .
<Guest67653> not sure exactly which drivers. I can't get networking to work so I've not even gotten that far
<darkblue_b> are you suggesting System Tools -> Network ?  or Preferences -> Network Connections   ??
<CharlieTheCabbie> good night, sleep well :_
<CharlieTheCabbie> :)
<ikonia> Guest67653: how have you configured networking
<darkblue_b> ikonia: are you talking to me ?
<ikonia> darkblue_b: when ?
<OerHeks> uhelp, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<darkblue_b> "how have you configured networking"
<ikonia> darkblue_b: no, that was Guest67653
<darkblue_b> oh he did say networking at the end.. ok
<Guest67653> Not even sure what you're asking. When I boot into recovery I choose the option that says enable networking
<uhelp> OerHeks, kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Have a look : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252908 <- Simple steps to install GeForce GTX 750Ti on Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 .
<ikonia> Bashing-om: is he using a GTX750 ?
<OerHeks> uhelp, oops, mixed you up
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<darkblue_b> !Network Manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<uhelp> OerHeks -- looks like I file it using ubuntu-bug and not online I suppose?
<Guest67653> Bashing: I've seen that page but can't get to a point where I can download/install anything. I run those commands but am not connected to internet in recovery mode and networking option seems to crash...err...something
<darkblue_b> Guest67653: can you connect to the problem computer with ssh ?
<darkblue_b> .. with linux sometimes the computer is available even when there are terrible display problems
<OerHeks> uhelp, yes, this goes online, except if you mark the bug as security risc, then it goes internal.
<Bashing-om> ikonia: So far as I know  there is no driver availabale for the 750 ti and above to this time in our repo. There is a PPA . ( or go direct to Nvidia ) ??
<ikonia> Bashing-om: I didn't see him say he was using a 750
<uhelp> OerHeks, ok, I will take it from here.  Thank you.
<Bashing-om> ikonia: I often get my wires croosed for sure . But I see " I've bought a new computer (no previous OS) and am trying to get drivers installed for my 750 ti " .
<Guest67653> yes 750 ti
<ikonia> Bashing-om: I just totally missed it, hence why I was asking
<Bashing-om> ikonia: It is good that you watch our backs ! Guest67653 : see the link and see what you think ( I have seen the PPA as preferred ) .
<ikonia> Bashing-om: totally missed that he said 750
<Guest67653> this is very difficult to follow...Bashing-om: I've seen that page but can't get to a point where I can download/install anything. I run those commands but am not connected to internet in recovery mode and networking option seems to crash...err...something
<darkblue_b> Guest67653: it helps to have a working computer next to the one you are startin
<seinthebear> question, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04LTS (64-bit) and I upgraded my kernel, what should I do with the extra vmlinuz* and etc boot files? http://s17.postimg.org/i5od7fgyn/Screenshot_12132014_03_55_28_PM.png
<Guest67653> I do
<darkblue_b> when your new computer starts, and it gets to the point where it stabilizes, can you see the new computer on the network, or connect with ssh ?
<bekks> seinthebear: Uninstall the old kernels, leave the two latest installed.
<darkblue_b> .. I am here for help myself but I do setup machines...
<darkblue_b> it sounds like there may not be a stock driver for this new video card, but perhaps you can get a nonfree one.. I am just reading the comments here now
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: May I suggest ya try and boot to a terminal from grub's boot menu ? -> @ grub press 'e' key for edit, in the next boot paramaeters screen arrow down and across to the line starting with linux, and arrow acroos to the terms "quiet splash" replace these terms with "text" - withoout the quotes. Key combo ctl+x to continue the bopot process to TTY1. Log in here with username and password ( NO repsonse to screen when passsword is entered ) .
<Bashing-om> bopot/boot*
<Guest67653> darkblue_b: I wouldn't know how to connect via ssh but I *think* I see it connected to router
<Guest67653> Bashing-om: ok, trying that now
<SteelGolem> i see alot of different sites saying that '\n' is all you need for a newline in *nix, but i'm sure i heard recently that it was supposed to be '\l\r' or '\r\n' or something like that. can i just stick to \n and be just fine?
<darkblue_b> if there is a convenient way for you to see the names/numbers of machines on your local network, then next time you shut down the new machine.. look at all the names/numbers, make a note, then start your new machine.. then look again
<daftykins> SteelGolem: #bash might be more relevant depending on what you're up to
<SteelGolem> hmm, maybe eh. i'm just considering what i should output in printf/etc
<SteelGolem> thanks, i'll ask there
<superherointj> I am having a hard time fixing this thing. I`ve got lost so many times. Ubuntu isn`t ready for average users. :(
<darkblue_b> no one is born knowing computers..
<daftykins> superherointj: i would have to disagree there. if you want help you're going to have to share some more details
<superherointj> I believe the video card driver is right. Problem is something related to unity.
<darkblue_b> I use LUbuntu or XUbuntu to escape Unity
<superherointj> Sorry. I can open ubuntu desktop, but I can`t see the left side bar.
<daftykins> superherointj: test the guest session.
<Bashing-om> superherointj: Consider that you have a new graphics card that linux has not had the availability from the vendor to catch up to .
<superherointj> I don`t know how to choose guest session it opens automatically to desktop.
<daftykins> ugh
<Guest67653> Bashing-om: I tried this and it just gives me a purple screen...used F10 to make it go instead of ctrl-x since that just entered x as text
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Then You are not doing something right. This proceedure works on any release. Do you boot to the grub boot menu ?
<daftykins> superherointj: can you use TTY's ? (ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 would give console logins)
<superherointj> Yes. I can.
<daftykins> superherointj: this is going to be drastic, but temporary. run "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" then run "sudo service lightdm restart"
<superherointj> Right now at F7 I have Ubuntu Desktop. And at F1 I have terminal.
<daftykins> superherointj: yeah type as above
<superherointj> Done. It opens Desktop window.
<Guest67653> Bashing-om: it says GNU GRUB at the top, I have options for "Ubuntu", "advanced options for Ubuntu" and some others. Should I be doing this on the first option?
<superherointj> But without left sidebar.
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: We are working from the install of ubuntu, correct ? Not the liveDVD(USB) .
<Guest67653> correct
<superherointj> Should I reboot PC?
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: At that top option that has an asterisk to the left side .. now press the 'e' key for edit mode .
<daftykins> superherointj: run what i said
<superherointj> I did run.
<Guest67653> yep, done
<daftykins> superherointj: so now switch back to ctrl+alt+F7 and see if things look ok
<superherointj> It restarted Ubuntu and asked for my password again. (Enter password for keyring 'default' to unlock)
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Now you see a line similar " linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff " , yes ?
<superherointj> It did not fix it.
<superherointj> I still don`t have a side bar.
<superherointj> I can only see desktop and icons.
<Guest67653> yes, replace "quiet splash" with "text", correct?
<superherointj> And Icons on desktop are working.
<daftykins> superherointj: sounds like you have a bigger problem. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Correct . key combo ctl+x to continue to terminal TTY1 .
<superherointj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9508171/
<Guest67653> I press ctrl-x and it just inputs an actual text "x" onscreen
<Guest67653> F10 does same?
<physixer> how to install "standard firefox" in place of "firefox for ubuntu"?
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: That is a combo -- hold the 'ctl' key and also press the x key while holding the ctl key .
<daftykins> physixer: what's the point?
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Yes, key F10 is supposed to do the same .
<superherointj> Enjoyed this pastebinit. :)
<Guest67653> Bashing-om: I hold control button and while holding it I press "x" button. It just inputs an x onscreen. should I just press F10? Does it do the same thing?
<Guest67653> ok F10...
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Yes, the F10 Key is supposed to do the same .. try it and advise results .
<Guest67653> just a purple screen
<daftykins> superherointj: run "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" - see the "autologin-user=" Line? put a # at the very start of the line to comment it out, then save with ctrl+x hitting yes/enter to confirm
<physixer> daftykins: because "firefox for ubuntu" for the life of me, would not let me change default file manager from Gnome-Nautilus to Thunar
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: something stinks here .. gimme a bit to consider .
<daftykins> physixer: firefox has nothing to do with choosing a default file manager O_O
<Guest67653> no problem, thanks for your help.
<daftykins> superherointj: after that, re-run "sudo service lightdm restart" and try the guest session
<physixer> daftykins: I have changed xdg-mime, I have manually changed /usr/share/applications/defaults.list ... chromium is working, xdg-open is working, gvfs-open is working (they all open inode/directory with thunar as I specified) but not firefox
<daftykins> physixer: i have no experience with that
<superherointj> cool. it removed my user as auto-login.
<superherointj> As guest it showed the side bar!
<daftykins> superherointj: huzzah
<daftykins> so there's something wrong with your account for sure
<daftykins> are you sure you moved .config to .configold for sure?
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Let's try this. in addition to text also add "nomodeset" as boot parameters .
<superherointj> Yes
<superherointj> I typed the command. I can try again.
<daftykins> superherointj: tell you what give me a "ls -al ~ | pastebinit"
<Guest67653> Bashing-om: give me a minute
<superherointj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9508283/
<daftykins> superherointj: wait, are you root right now?
<superherointj> yes
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> why on earth
<superherointj> users :(
<daftykins> why are you root? why aren't you your user?
<Guest67653> so, I deleted "quiet splash" and input "text nomodeset"
<daftykins> superherointj: can you see why it didn't work now? ;) you renamed the .config of root - not your user
<Guest67653> still just purple screen
<superherointj> IT works!!!
<superherointj> Thank you very much.
<daftykins> superherointj: no problemo. just to check, i hope you switched to root@ with "sudo -i" and didn't log in with root - if you have a password for root you're doing ubuntu wrong :)
<superherointj> I can`t login with root doesn`t work.
<daftykins> superherointj: good, so you just switched with 'sudo -i' or something then.
<superherointj> I use "sudo su".
<daftykins> superherointj: ok that's also really bad practice, don't do that again. "sudo -i"
<Guest67653> Bashing-om: was that correct?
<superherointj> Thanks. :)
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: At this point, I must consider a bad install . Did you check the md5sum of the .iso file ? and did you "check disk for defects" when you burned the image ?
<uhelp> I filed a boog:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1402302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402302 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Cannot Increase Keyboard Repeat Rate" [Undecided,New]
 * superherointj is happy.
<uhelp> OerHeks, do you think it is a unity-control-center problem after all or perhaps the problem is whatever the control center modifies?
<Guest67653> I didn't. Could my mobo or cpu be effecting anything?
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Highly unlikely tht the CPU or main board is at fault .. less this is something very out of the norm . What system did you use to download the .iso file . and we check that file's integrity .
<Guest67653> Torrented the .iso on my windows 7 machine. Not sure what the rest of what you wrote means
<Guest67653> I'll try and figure out how to check the md5 sum and do the "check disk..." thing and come back. Thanks for your help
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daftykins> Guest67653: pretty safe to say a torrent will've downloaded properly unless you have a bad disk / kept your client running when dealing with it
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: Torrent is generally reliable, but I do suggest that we take the time and effort to verify the .iso . Just to make sure the foundation for troubleshooting is firm. see : http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows for the instructions. and then we check that "disk for defects" .
<tweak> hi. been away from ubuntu for a while, need some refreshers.. first off im trying to use a program called unity tweak tool and it tells me i am missing a schema com.canonical.unity.webapps. how can i satisfy this dependance?
<Guest67653> Thanks everyone. I'll come back when the kids aren't running around like madmen and making this more difficult than it already is. Thanks again.
<OerHeks> uhelp, i am not sure if the detected keyboard is the bottleneck
<OerHeks> tweak, reinstall the package?
<tweak> oerheks: i really don't know what package to reinstall.. i searched software center but didnt come up with anything exact
<Bashing-om> Guest67653: K, should not be that tuff to get a driver installed for that 750 ti . Just there is no driver available in 'buntu's software repository . And we need to make sure you have a good install. Booting to purple from geub is not a good sign .
<OerHeks> tweak, here is find install unity-webapps-service >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449943/com-canonical-unity-webapps-schema-is-missing-what-does-this-mean
<MrSavage> what's a good package for opening rar files in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.0.10-1 (utopic), package size 133 kB, installed size 298 kB
<tweak> OerHeks: thank you
<MrSavage> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> unrar e /path/to/file.rar /path/to/destination
<explodingmango1> Hey, gnumeric question. Given the choice, should I be saving my spreadsheets as Excel's .xlsx format or Gnumeric's native .gnumeric format? It says Excel it natively supported, but it doesn't go into detail and the message feels kind of mixed.
<darkblue_b> explodingmango1: how much do you use excel ?  do you need to send the files to Excel users?
<LauritA_99> hi
<LauritA_99> [someone] to talk?
<LauritA_99> im laura?
<daftykins> sigh.
<darkblue_b> ignore LauritA_99
<explodingmango1> darkblue_b: Hmm, I don't do a lot of work with Excel users but I can anticipate a future need. I guess my question is (continued)
<OerHeks> explodingmango1, do both?
<explodingmango1> As far as gnumeric-xlsx compatibility goes, is there any feature which could be saved in gnumeric but not .xlsx?
<explodingmango1> Because that's the only problem I can see with saving as .gnumeric by default, running into a "gotcha" the one time I need to export as xlsx
<daftykins> explodingmango1: why don't you do your due-diligence by saving as the program's native format, then try conversion and see if all things you use work.
<darkblue_b> +1
<explodingmango1> daftykins: Yeah, sounds like a plan. Even given my laziness, it takes like 3 clicks to save as excel every so often and see if the program complains about anything.
<garrettkajmowicz> Hello! I just performed an update through Aptitude, rebooted, and now my system is showing the wrong resolution. It's displaying 1280x1024 instead of 1920x1080. How do I fix?
<daftykins> garrettkajmowicz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<explodingmango1> Or I guess I could go with Open Document Format :P
<garrettkajmowicz> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9508616/
#ubuntu 2014-12-14
<savantgarde> I'm getting internal compiler error trying to compile Emscripten on Ubuntu 14.04 https://github.com/kripken/emscripten/issues/3078
<daftykins> garrettkajmowicz: what graphics card? ("lspci")
<savantgarde> this a know problem?
<garrettkajmowicz> daftykins: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 630] (rev a1)
<daftykins> garrettkajmowicz: is this a laptop, or?
<garrettkajmowicz> This worked fine (for months+) until I performed an update and rebooted.
<garrettkajmowicz> daftykins: Desktop machine.
<daftykins> garrettkajmowicz: "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit"
<garrettkajmowicz> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9508635/
<garrettkajmowicz> I try to run only OSS where practical.
<daftykins> garrettkajmowicz: ah ok, nouveau seems upset though
<daftykins> you appear to have nvidia-prime installed
<garrettkajmowicz> daftykins: That's new. (Pun vaguely intended).
<garrettkajmowicz> daftykins: Uninstall it and see what happened?
<daftykins> garrettkajmowicz: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<daftykins> garrettkajmowicz: do you have a xorg.conf ?
<daftykins> (you shouldn't really)
<daftykins> 3.13.0-32 doesn't seem like the newest trusty kernel either 0o i might be going mad though
<garrettkajmowicz> I don't believe so. Last time I looked at it I think I just deleted it (months/years ago).
<garrettkajmowicz> Until now graphics stuff mostly Just Worked.
 * garrettkajmowicz is rebooting to see what happens.
<savantgarde> I guess I better file a bug with Ubuntu due this GCC internal error?
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu issue savantgarde
<savantgarde> ikonia: so you're saying I should file a bug with gcc?
<ikonia> no
<savantgarde> what then?
<ikonia> savantgarde: with Emscripten
<ikonia> it shouldn't be calling cc1plus directly
<savantgarde> ikonia: I did, but later I figured is a tool problem
<savantgarde> it is
<ikonia> how did you figure it out as a tool problem
<ikonia> and what do you mean by a tool problem
<savantgarde> ikonia: well, I figure it ought to be a gcc bug since there's an internal error
<ikonia> you figured wrong
<savantgarde> could be
<ikonia> it's a problem with Emscripten
<ikonia> the build process should not be calling cc1plus directly
<savantgarde> ikonia: how do you see that it's calling cc1plus directly?
<ikonia> savantgarde: an assumption looking at that output
<ikonia> savantgarde: the error also states "Please submit a full bug report"
<ikonia> savantgarde: so file a bug report to the project
<savantgarde> ikonia: I don't think that the error indicates that cc1plus is called directly
<ikonia> savantgarde: thats fine, you're welcome to disagree,
<garrrettkajmowic> daftykins: Thanks! I'm now looking at my desktop in full glory! You are awesome!
<savantgarde> the error message starts with 'c++' for one
<ikonia> savantgarde: you're welcome to disagree, I'm making assumptions based on what I'm reading, I may not be right
<savantgarde> which is synonymous with g++  I believe
<ikonia> savantgarde: I don't think so
<savantgarde> what exactly?
<savantgarde> since the error starts with 'c++:', it looks as if the invoked command is c++, which in turn runs cc1plus (wherein the ICE occurs)
<ikonia> savantgarde: you could be right, or it could be the function within the makefile based on the make -j1 at the bottom
<savantgarde> I would guess the command is 'c++'; Emscripten uses CMake, so I'm guessing CMake figures out the right compiler command to use
<ikonia> possible
<savantgarde> as much as I loathe CMake, I do trust it'll deduce the right compiler
<mRMans> hello I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.  I changed my sources list and everything was going great until it trys to upgrade the kernel.  This is due to the fact thta it can not write to /tmp because it is full/;.  So i backed it up then I removed what was in it (/tmp) then remounted the /tmp  but it still runs out of space what can I do to work around this ?
<ikonia> mRMans: you shouldn't change your sources.list
<ikonia> that is not how you upgrade
<mRMans> Sorry Coming from debian and that is how I do it in debian
<ikonia> thats not how you do it in ubuntu
<ikonia> you've probably put your machine into quite a bad way
<mRMans> tried the do-release-upgrade thingy that I looked at.  but it was not installed and neither and could not find it with apt-cache
<ikonia> mRMans: do-release-upgrade probably didn't work as it's in a limbo state between releases (from what you've said)
<mRMans> I am sure the system is fine I just need to make it so tmp is bigger or something like that.
<ikonia> how are you sure the system is fine ?
<daftykins> haha
<ikonia> what is your basis on that ?
<mRMans> ikonia,  because I can test certian things and they work Ijust need to finish up the upgrade,  Easy as that.  it is just that tmp is only assigned 1 M
<ikonia> mRMans: I can test certain things ????
<ikonia> sorry thats not a valid test and no real reason to class a partial upgrade as "working fine"
<enko1> Hello everyone. I am trying to install a DNS updater on my server running 14.04 - when trying to download the package ddclient AND/OR inadyn I get "E: Unable to lcoate package" - Can anyone please assist
<ikonia> enko1: what is the package ?
<enko1> ikonia: "inadyn curl" or "ddclient
<ikonia> enko1: what is the actual name of the package
<enko1> ikonia: I am not sure? these are commands that I was told to type from numerous tutorials
<Zebra111> enko1 can you post the link to the tutorial?
<ikonia> enko1: how are you installing it if you don't know the name of the package
<enko1> ikonia: they say the package name is "ddclient"
<ikonia> !info ddclient
<ubottu> ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 70 kB, installed size 330 kB
<enko1> I get unable to locate package "ddclient"
<Zebra111> Installing "ddclient" works on my machine
<ikonia> enko1: what is the exact command you are running
<Zebra111> hmm
<enko1> ikonia: sudo apt-get install ddclient
<ikonia> enko1: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Zebra111> Are you behind a proxy enko1?
<enko1> ikonia: also tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ddclient
<enko1> Zebra111: nope
<Shadow}}> I can't get my SD Card (Micro SD Adapter Card) to be recognized or mounted.
<enko1> ikonia: 14.04 server
<ikonia> enko1: check you have the universe repo enabled
<daftykins> Shadow}}: plug it in and run "dmesg | tail | pastebinit" after installing pastebinit
<Shadow}}> "apt-get install pastebinit -y"?
<Zebra111> Shadow}} yes
<daftykins> yes, althouh this -y nonsense is foolish
<daftykins> *although
<Shadow}}> How so?
<daftykins> chop chop
<Shadow}}> Certainly makes updating/upgrading quicker. :P
<daftykins> one whole keypress down, damn
<nuhuxi> Can anyone help me with a keyboard question on 14.04?
<enko1> ikonia: that solved it. can you tell me why these repos are not included in the sources by default?
<ikonia> enko1: because they are not normally needed on server installs
<Zebra111> nuhuxi what do you need help with
<enko1> ikonia: my first time messing with a server - thanks for the help
<nuhuxi> I am trying to start using Ubuntu (which I really like) but my keyboard works intermittently
<Shadow}}> Zebra111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9508837/
<nuhuxi> It is the same keyboard and mouse that worked flawlessly on the same PC when it was running windows 7
<daftykins> Shadow}}: i'm sure Zebra111 appreciates that, but then it was me asking :P looks pretty upset to me
<nuhuxi> I dont know where to find an answer to fic it
<Shadow}}> I thought I said the wrong helper's name. Hah
<Zebra111> Shadow}} does the card work on a different computer?
<daftykins> ^
<Shadow}}> Well, Would it help if I took out the Micro SD thats in it?
<Zebra111> You could try that
<daftykins> no because then there'd be nothing to read
<Zebra111> Oh
<Zebra111> true
<daftykins> lol.
<Shadow}}> I don't know Zebra111, No way to test currently either.
<Zebra111> Yeah I'm not sure
<daftykins> 1.3TB for a card doesn't sound good either
<daftykins> i mean if we were in 2025, maybe
<Zebra111> Oh jeez
<Shadow}}> Huh??
<daftykins> Shadow}}: did you read the paste? :)
<Shadow}}> TiB?
<daftykins> yes
<Shadow}}> TB is Terrabyte i now but TiB is?
<daftykins> tibibytes / tebibytes
<daftykins> you have base 10 and you have base 2
<Shadow}}> Well, I have a differen't adapter card but it doesn't do anything either.
<daftykins> tera binary bytes = base 10, so 1,000,000,000,000 bytes
<Shadow}}> Oh...So...Rounded bytes?..
<daftykins> alright, plug that in and re-run the command to see what that one does
<daftykins> put it this way, 1MB = 1,048,576 bytes. 1MiB = 1,000,000 bytes.
<daftykins> or have i gone and got that one backwards again
<Shadow}}> No seems right.
<dasjoe> No, it's backwards
<daftykins> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<daftykins> yeah i had 'em swapped
<Zebra111> what is the output Shadow}}?
<h82or8> how do i find out which app/daemon is requesting a dhcp address for the wrong network (logged by the dhcp server)?
<dasjoe> 1 TiB = 2^40 bytes, whereas 1 TB = 10^12 bytes
<Shadow}}> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9508905/
<Guest54516> hi all, I'm having trouble installing android adb and fastboot via the three commands at 2.1 minimal here: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/245-ubuntu-android-tools-adb-fastboot-qtadb I get the error package has no installation candidate.
<daftykins> Shadow}}: well that looks better, although 30MB card?
<daftykins> Shadow}}: oh just a sec - are you using a USB 3.0 port instead of a 2.0? experiment.
<Shadow}}> Its a 2G Micro SD in it...
<Zebra111> ut oh
<dasjoe> Guest54516: adb and fastboot are part of the official repositories
<Shadow}}> I'm using the only SD slot I have o.o;
<Guest54516> dasjoe: can you show me where I can find instructions to install from the "official repos". I'm using 14.10.
<Zebra111> daftykins do you think Shadow}} could repair the sectors?
<Shadow}}> SD,MS,xD All the slot says.
<Zebra111> Shadow}} is the sd's lock off?
<Shadow}}> Yes.
<Shadow}}> Whats odd is I can use a basic SD card.
<Shadow}}> I can just use the basic mounting lines for one. But Idk bout this adapter..
<Zebra111> Do you have an micro-sd to sd card adaptor?
<Zebra111> Oh
<Zebra111> Maybe it's the adaptor's fault
<Shadow}}> Thats what these are.
<Zebra111> Do any other micro sd's work with that adaptor?
<daftykins> Zebra111: when a reader thinks the first card is 1.3TiB and another that one is 30MB when it's 2GB, i'm a bit more concerned than the idea of bad sectors :D
<Zebra111> Right right
<Shadow}}> -Nods- Thats ...Concerning.
<Guest54516> dasjoe: where do I find the command to install them from Official repositories?
<dasjoe> Guest54516: a simple "apt-get update", followed by "apt-get install android-tools-adb" should help
<dasjoe> Guest54516: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto for a short intro to apt-get
<Shadow}}> Perhaps if I formatted the Micro to Fat16 then tried?
<aaas> why would 'sudo gem' say 'command not found' while gem runs the command....$PATH for both the user and root has the directory with 'gem' in it and i've restarted my terminal....but only the user can run the command with sudo i cant
<dasjoe> Guest54516: also, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/378558/unable-to-locate-package-while-trying-to-install-packages-by-apt and check whether you enabled the "universe" repository
<Shadow}}> These Micros came from old phones so perhaps its the formatting of the micros not the adapter's fault?
<Guest54516> dasjoe: when I run the install  "apt-get install android-tools-adb" I still get "no installation candidate, might this be being caused by the fact I am using it as a live cd atm?
<daftykins> aaas: ownership/permissions ?
<aaas> daftykins thanks for the help...but root owns ese files..if anything the user should have the problem not root
<dasjoe> Guest54516: look at "apt-cache policy android-tools-adb" and throw it in a pastebin
<dasjoe> Guest54516: also, check whether universe is enabled
<daftykins> aaas: ok just checking :>
<Zebra111> Guest54516 using ubutnu as a live cd?
<Guest54516> Zebra111: YES, because ubuntu / linux / mac didn't have to worry about drivers for rooting my nexus 5 (where windows did) , (I want to flash it) but the tools require it to be rooted first. So I booted into ubuntu via live cd.
<wolflarson_> Guest54516, good call I installed ubuntu in a VM for the same reason
<Zebra111> Guest 54516 I think that's your problem
<Guest54516> wolflarson: did you also have troubles installing adb and fastboot from the repos?
<Guest54516> Zebra111: sorry, what
<Guest54516> * is the problem?
<wolflarson> nope
<wolflarson> worked for me the first time
<Guest54516> wolflarson: I am following: http://rootnexus5.com/nexus-5-root/how-to-root-nexus-5/
<wolflarson> Guest54516, does the software center have the package?
<j4son> aaas: double check the shebang in `gem` and that root can find it?
<pruto> is there a way to reboot a comptuer without actually physically rebooting it
<dasjoe> Guest54516: I'd just install Ubuntu in a VM and pass through the USB device
<j4son> aaas: i.e.; if the shebang for gem is `env ruby` with no path/etc
<pruto> i've ran the updates but i don't want to restart the computer
<pruto> j4son: let's not she-bang anything you asshole
<aaas> j4son this isn't in a script it's from the command line....and root can find it IF i log in with sudo su
<Guest54516> dasjoe, ok i'll try that. Thanks dasjoe Zebra111 and wolflarson
<pruto> j4son !ops sexist prick
<daftykins> aaas: i hope you don't mean 'sudo su'
<aaas> daftykins why not
<daftykins> aaas: because that's bad practice and should never be used with ubuntu
<wolflarson> lolz
<daftykins> here be dragons, etc.
<Zebra111> Guest54516 booting from the live cd
<aaas> daftykins i dont ...only to check root path
<Zebra111> is the problem sorry
<daftykins> wat
<Guest54516> Zebra111: thanks, I'll try installing it via a virtual machine.
<j4son> aaas: gem is indeed a script
<wolflarson> Guest54516, I can tell you that USB passthrough works on the mac as that is what I did no idea if it works on winblows tho
<grar> Hello
<wolflarson> Hello
<j4son> aaas: "head -1 `which gem`"
<Zebra111> Hello
<grar> I'm having a problem with Wine on Xubuntu 14.04
<grar> Actually 2 problems
<dasjoe> pruto: you're looking for Ksplice/Kgraft/Kpatch
<Zebra111> What is your problem grar?
<explodingmango1> Hi, I'm the one who was asking about Gnumeric-Excel compatibility and which format to use (.xlsx vs .gnumeric vs .ods). After some testing, it turns out:
<explodingmango1> 1. MSOffice 2011 for Mac doesn't even support Gnumeric's Opendocument .ods files, so I can't use that;
<explodingmango1> 2. Gnumeric will, under some conditions, mess up a chart's size when re-importing even its own .xlsx files. Nothing unfixable, but enough to make me shy away from working natively in .xlsx format;
<explodingmango1> 3. MSOffice 2011 for Mac will choke on charts no matter what format I save in. Nothing I can do but work around it, but I'm glad I found out now instead of later.
<explodingmango1> So with that in mind, I'll be saving my stuff as .gnumeric files.
<Guest54516> Zebra111: another question: If I have locked myself out of my user account on ubuntu by changing the password (and fogetting said password) is it possible to create a new account via guest, and change the password for my user account so I can login again?
<linuxuz3r> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<aaas> j4son well the command is that it cant find gem...not ruby..but actually it happens to everything in that directory...so 'command not found' with ruby, gem, autotest etc
<grar> First is when trying to play any game from the Stronghold series, keyboard input doesn't work, and when exiting the game,  the custom cursor is stuck animating, and the computer is completely unresponsive to input except for switching TTYs
<daftykins> explodingmango1: new mac office soon. should change that result
<Zebra111> Guest54516 no but you can reset your password
<j4son> aaas: right because that "command not gound" can be infact, the shebang
<explodingmango1> (whoops. Sorry, guess I learned something about line breaks in Pidgin today)
<Zebra111> Guest54516 just a sec
<aaas> j4son ok well then ignore the 'gem' case...it says the same thing with 'ruby'
<j4son> aaas: which is why im asking you to double check it
<j4son> are they in root's $PATH?
<Guest54516> Zebra111: thanks - take yoru time.
<Guest54516> your*
<Zebra111> Guest54516 http://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-14-04-lost-password-recovery
<mAxX--> This is really weird but i moved to 14.04 i i started having issues with my wifi as i got disconnected every 5, 10 minutes. Since i didnt find any solution i decided to reinstall and im still experiencing the same issue!
<mAxX--> This is driving me nuts
<Zebra111> mAxX-- did you check if there is a driver update for your wifi adaptor?
<mAxX--> Zebra111, how can i check for the driver specifically?
<grar> I'm having some problems with wine on Xubuntu 14.04. First is when trying to play any game from the Stronghold series, keyboard input doesn't work. The second is when exiting the game,  the custom cursor is stuck animating, and the computer is completely unresponsive to input except for switching TTYs, requiring a restart to be usable. The first might just be a Wine problem, but the second is a critical bug with xorg, no application
<grar> mAxX Would it by any chance be a wireless g card?
<Zebra111> mAxX-- type in "drivers and updates" in the unity search box then open it
<daftykins> !wine | grar
<ubottu> grar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest54516> Zebra111: thanks for the link, but i don't see anywhere that the name of the user is specified, when the password is changed, how does ubuntu know for which user the password should be changed?
<Zebra111> Guest54516 when it tells you to enter "passwd" enter your username at the end like "passwd USERNAME"
<Guest54516> Zebra111: Thanks !
<aaas> anyone know why 'sudo ruby' would say 'command not found' while 'ruby'  runs the command....$PATH for both the user and root has the directory with 'ruby' in it and i've restarted my terminal....i can run the command with the user, as root, but not with sudo
<wheresmypaaants> Has hedgework been on lately?
<mAxX--> Zebra111,  once there should i check in the updates tab?
<DarkAceZ> why do I get "Scanning for btrfs filesystems" at every boot? it takes about 20 seconds
<Vadim_> Hi all. I install ubuntu server 14.04.1 LTS and install mc programm (midnight-commander), but i try edit file via "mcedit" and want use "subshell" (ctrl+o), mcedit show error : Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled. , env show : TERM=linux and SHELL=/bin/bash   ..
<DarkAceZ> and for a linux system, that's very bad
<Zebra111> mAxX-- yeah
<Vadim_> why i get this error in mcedit ? i connect to pc via ssh
<jhelbling> Hello, i have written a programm and created a PPA. My Question: How can i submit my programm to the Ubuntu-Repos?
<Zebra111> jhelbling try http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/get-started/
<grar> I'm having some problems with wine on Xubuntu 14.04. First is when trying to play any game from the Stronghold series, keyboard input doesn't work. The second is when exiting the game,  the custom cursor is stuck animating, and the computer is completely unresponsive to input except for switching TTYs, requiring a restart to be usable. The first might just be a Wine problem, but the second is a critical bug with xorg, no application
<Zebra111> grar did you try https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1251 yet?
<grar> Zebra111 Yes. It also worked just fine on Mint 17
<Zebra111> grar try typing in "winetricks directplay"
<Zebra111> What wine version are you using grar?
<grar> I've tried 1.7.22, 1.7.29, and 1.7.32 which is why I think this is an Xorg bug and nto a WIne bug
<Zebra111> Hmm
<grar> Zebra111 The second problem is especially worrying as that is without a doubt an Xorg bug, and a critical one at that.
<Zebra111> grar: yeah
<Zebra111> I'm not really sure how to fix it
<Mike5kt> i wanna try kde on ubuntu 14.04 what's the pakage to install?
<EriC^^> !find kubuntu
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-home, kubuntu-restricted-addons, kubuntu-restricted-extras, kubuntu-active, kubuntu-debug-installer, kubuntu-debug-installer-dbg, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-docs, kubuntu-driver-manager, kubuntu-driver-manager-dbg (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kubuntu&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<EriC^^> kubuntu-desktop
<Mike5kt> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Zebra111> yes
<EriC^^> yup
<Vadim_> Hi all. I install ubuntu server 14.04.1 LTS and install mc programm (midnight-commander), but i try edit file via "mcedit" and want use "subshell" (ctrl+o), mcedit show error : Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled. , env show : TERM=linux and SHELL=/bin/bash why i get this error in mcedit ? i connect to pc via ssh
<victorvectors> hi, what X-windows does Ubuntu use?
<victorvectors> GUI i mean
<EriC^^> X-windows?
<Zebra111> victorvectors usually unity
<EriC^^> unity
<victorvectors> unity is based on what though
<enko1> gnome
<victorvectors> i've been living under a rock...
<victorvectors> what have you done to GNOME?!
<EriC^^> lol
<victorvectors> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU MONSTERS
<Zebra111> haha
<victorvectors> know what my New Year's resoluation is?
<grar> victorvectors Thank Red Hat for that
<daftykins> victorvectors: drop that language right now and take this crap elsewhere.
<grar> They destroyed the best DE ever
<daftykins> this is NOT a channel for general commentary, support only thanks
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<victorvectors> to learn linux.  i'm going to destroy my windows partition
<Mike5kt> thanks. I have tried to install a desktop environment on debian, when I have removed it because it wasn't pleasant to me, i realize that was very hard to remove all the packages that came with it. Does happen the same with ubuntu? whjat to do in case i wanna remove the kubuntu desktop in an easy and complete way?
<grar> Mate just isn't the same, but Xfce is really close
<victorvectors> okay what's the ubuntu offtopic/social channel then?
<EriC^^> Mike5kt: pretty much the same, yes
<victorvectors> okay what's the ubuntu offtopic/social channel then?
<daftykins> victorvectors: i just told you via ubottu. try and pay attention
<Zebra111> Mike5kt are you trying to turn ubuntu into like ubuntu server?
<Mike5kt> EriC^^, there's not a command or a good GUI to remove all the dependendences and packages that came with it? come on I can't believe it
<explodingmango1> victorvectors: "#ubuntu-offtopic: Community related non-support discussion" on freenode, more channels listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<victorvectors> oh sorry daftykins... my brain literally has its own adblock
<EriC^^> Mike5kt: me neither, apparently not
<victorvectors> i just glossed over it
<wolflarson> Mike5kt, sudo apt-get autoremove will do it
<victorvectors> wait the guidelines here apply to the offtopic channel?
<explodingmango1> victorvectors: Whoops, so did I
<EriC^^> wolflarson: Mike5kt autoremove will remove some packages, but not all
<victorvectors> what's the point of an offtopic channel then you fucking retarded gay niggers?!
<victorvectors> what's the point of an offtopic channel then you fucking retarded gay niggerFAGGOTS?!
<daftykins> !ops | victorvectors
<ubottu> victorvectors: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<EriC^^> wolflarson: Mike5kt like if you install lxde you'll still have pcmanfm once you autoremove
<daftykins> goodbye.
<victorvectors> !ops | daftykins isn't an op why is he on a power trip
<ubottu> daftykins isn't an op why is he on a power trip: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<victorvectors> oh yea it looks like for a few seconds
<victorvectors> i can do whatever i want
<victorvectors> YEA
 * victorvectors slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<EriC^^> Mike5kt: i'm writing a tiny script that recursively gets all the dependencies and checks if other packages depend on them, but i've been pretty lazy about it
<victorvectors> NOBODY'S HERE
<victorvectors> SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP
 * victorvectors slaps her pussy one inch away from daftykins' face
<victorvectors> SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP
<victorvectors> CHOLBY RULES
<Mike5kt> wolflarson, look I have tryed  apt-get purge on debian and didn't worked I have been helped from 2 irc users and guess what's happened?? I have lost all the OS
<wolflarson> lol nice
<explodingmango1> Hm, if my system says it supports hardware gfx acceleration but it says it's resorting to swrast and driconf fails to create a render screen, does that mean hardware acceleration isn't really happening?
<Mike5kt> EriC^^, yes thanks
<EriC^^> Mike5kt: you can use apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | grep Depends to get the dependencies
<daftykins> explodingmango1: seems a fair bet
<Mike5kt> EriC^^, please write the command between the " " I don't get it
<Vadim_> Hi, Ubuntu Server 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O)...
<EriC^^> Mike5kt: "apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | grep Depends"
<EriC^^> Mike5kt: it will list all the packages it depends on that get installed with it
<Mike5kt> EriC^^, yes thanks
<grar> Zebra111 I filed a bug report
<daftykins> phunyguy: this cholby is becoming a regular hassle
<Zebra111> grar that's a good idea
<Mike5kt> I like the synaptic package manager, If I install a pakage from there instead to open the terminal is the SAME exactly thing?
<Zebra111> Mike5kt it should be
<squinty> Mike5kt:  fwiw, a person can also view the depends via the properties sub menu in Synaptic package manager too
<squinty> Mike5kt:  right click on kunbuntu-desktop in synaptic and then select Properties > Dependancies tab
<Mike5kt> squinty, very good! thx
<squinty> Mike5kt:  after installing a package, synaptic will also displayed all the files and which directories they were installed in etc via the Installed Files tab on that same menu
<explodingmango1> Mike5kt: And synaptic keeps a history of your update history, I fully expect that to save my butt someday
<EriC^^> explodingmango1: they're in /var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^^> ( synaptic or not i think )
<explodingmango1> EriC^^: ah, good to know
<Mike5kt> ubuntu is based on debian testing this means that all updates on debian come on ubuntu automatically?
<Zebra111> Mike5kt ubuntu is based on debain's "unstable" packages so yeah
<mememe> hey guys is anyone here familiar with openvpn?
<mememe> I'm getting a really strange behaviour here
<mememe> I can connect thru the terminal and have internet but thru the gui it connects but no internet
<Zebra111> mememe I'm not familar with openvpn but I could try to help
<mememe> anyone has any ideias?
<Zebra111> mememe is the gui version the same as the terminal version?
<squinty> mememe: there is an openvpn channel here on freenode  #openvpn
<Mike5kt> ..i tought it was based on testing, the unstable version is just a bunch of things waiting to be tested: zero safety and stability
<Zebra111> Mike5kt yeah I think you're right about that oops I got those mixed up
<mememe> yes its the same Zebra111 but  I'll try the openvpn channel
<mememe> thanks for the help
<mememe> linux isnt really easy sometimes and I'm a tiny bit unpatient :)
<Mike5kt> mememe, then buy a Mac
<daftykins> mememe: compare whether your DNS or default gateway changes with each method.
<mrblak> Ciao a Tutto il Canale!!!
<enko1> is there some kind of RDP software that can be used without X running? I use ssh now, but I am trying to get my X to work and I would like to be able to use the command "startx" and actually see something instead of having to goto the server PC to see anything
<daftykins> enko1: shouldn't use startx on ubuntu
<enko1> daftykins: what should I use? I am having problems getting my radeon 3000 to work. I keep getting no screens error
<daftykins> ugh not that card again
<squinty> heh
<enko1> great... lol
<daftykins> enko1: have you been in here before talking about it?
<enko1> I just bought a cheap slimline hp on craigslist for $35 to run a simple server on
<daftykins> so you installed... server?
<enko1> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02629634&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5048692
<daftykins> and now want X?
<enko1> daftykins: just wanted to mess around with it, just going to run a samba and teamspeak server on it
<daftykins> don't need X for that.
<enko1> daftykins: well it goes like this: I couldn't get any ubuntu to boot from usb on this PC. there is barely any bios options on it, no secureboot etc... so I had to install ubuntu from within windows, server just so happend to be the one I chose. windows is gone now and I have no way of installing ubuntu again since USB wont boot
<Guest38064> hi
<daftykins> enko1: WUBI? oh dear lord
<daftykins> you're on your own. WUBI is the devil.
<skl> dont use wubi dude
<enko1> daftykins: not wubi actually.
<skl> did u prepare the usb bootable correctly?
<enko1> I used unetbootin to write the iso to c:\ was able to boot from there, overwrote windows insalled ubuntu but still can't get it to boot from usb
<skl> just use dd or if u're in windows, use pendrive linux software
<daftykins> that's probably not a good question to ask someone that couldn't get it to boot
<enko1> skl: yes i am sure. tried multiple different softwares including that one.
<skl> maybe u should change boot priority to ur usb to boot from usb
<skl> if not, it will directly boot ur hard drive
<daftykins> changing boot priority is a newbie mistake
<enko1> skl: I understand that. and believe me. I did :)
<enko1> skl: I can even manually select the USB but it just boots to drive as if it's uefi but i highly doubt this board even supports that, especially with the lack of options in BIOS
<Vadim_> Hi, Ubuntu Server 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O)... please help
<enko1> any way to upgrade from server to desktop within ubuntu? like net install
<Killin> hi
<daftykins> it's not an upgrade
<daftykins> enko1: just install the desktop package
<squinty> Vadim_:  might want to try #ubuntu-server channel
<enko1> daftykins: did that.
<Vadim_> squinty: thank you
<Killin> / #hi
<enko1> daftykins: and here i am :)
<Killin> /
<Killin> //
<Killin> / //
<Killin>                     
<daftykins> enko1: you're kinda explaining things in the most useless undetailed way possible
<daftykins> enko1: so surely when it boots you already have a full GUI now... yes or no?
<enko1> i've basically been answering questions
<enko1> daftykins: negative.
<daftykins> what *does* happen?
<enko1> sits at login
<daftykins> a console login? as in white text black background?
<enko1> I think it's because when I was downloading ubuntu-desktop I had a brown out. came back and couldn't install that package without aptitude
<enko1> daftykins: yes sir, console login.
<daftykins> oh dear lord so now we're SLOWLY getting the actual story.
<daftykins> is there anything else you care to add rather than make me guess?
<enko1> it was overcast today
<Zebra111> lol
<daftykins> so if it was stuck unfinished what does "sudo apt-get -f install" do?
<daftykins> use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share
<enko1> daftykins: I didn't think of that being an issue till right now since it installed
<Zebra111> what about sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<skl> hey guys, anyone know of blackarch linux channel?
<enko1> -f result was 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<enko1> dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<daftykins> skl: no and this isn't freenode's directory.
<daftykins> !alis | skl
<ubottu> skl: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<enko1> daftykins: i have also tried radeon.modeset=0, nomodeset, i985modeset=0 to no avail
<daftykins> enko1: are you using it over SSH still? what does "sudo service lightdm restart" do?
<enko1> lightdm: unrecognized service
<enko1> yes, SSH
<daftykins> yeah ubuntu-desktop didn't install right then
<skl> thanks daftykins
<enko1> daftykins: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<enko1> when i try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> enko1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<enko1> daftykins: downloading some packages now.
<daftykins> i love the way we got from "RDP" -> broken packages
<enko1> well it's because i was still attempting to fix it myself
<enko1> i really try to do this stuff on my own before I ask for help
<enko1> still getting E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<daftykins> right but it should give some details as to WHAT
<enko1> can I message you it so I do not flood?
<daftykins> lol, i can appreciate that... but not telling us what broke :( anyway nevermind
<daftykins> enko1: PM'ing still floods
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> i referred to this site already
<enko1> 6 lines.. but ok.. let me go pastie it
<enko1> http://pastie.org/9779243
<enko1> oh crap, do I have to use paste.ubuntu.come ?
<enko1> *com
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> so run "sudo apt-get install lightdm" and see what it's complaining about
<daftykins> and give me full pastebins instead of executive summaries :>
<enko1> I have 3 mirrors setup right now so I can actually see the screen on the server pc
<daftykins> *blink*
<daftykins> do you have an elaborate pulley system to poke the power and reset buttons too? ;)
<enko1> daftykins: i wish
<enko1> daftykins: and my german sheppard is not responding to the commands either.
<triss> hey all.
<daftykins> greetings
<enko1> daftykins: is this what you wanted? http://pastie.org/9779248
<triss> I'm having issues with a fancy soundcard and my laptop suspending
<noidea> Does it make sense to have an anonymous user for vsftpd and specific user accounts?
<triss> is it possible to stop a couple a couple of services before going to sleep?
<daftykins> noidea: doesn't make sense to run FTP at all in 2014, no
<triss> and then have them come back after suspend?
<triss> I'm running 14.10 btw
<daftykins> enko1: no let me give it to you one more time, you must be tired or something: run "sudo apt-get install lightdm" and see what it's complaining about
<noidea> daftykins: what would you suggest for downloading remotely from my server?
<enko1> daftykins: http://pastie.org/9779253
<enko1> daftykins: sorry, using a stupid web based irc, the font is crap and hard to seperate chat lines from joins/parts etc
<daftykins> noidea: SFTP, which runs over SSH. built in.
<daftykins> enko1: install what it's missing
<noidea> SFTP > FTPES?
<enko1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9509858/
<BUSY> howdy guys! i just bought a basic $8 mouse, but ubuntu isn't reacting to the mousewheel
<BUSY> it clicks correctly but not scrolls. in fact it locks up the mouse to use the scroll wheel
<jeffrey_f> triss: what sound driver are you using??
<enko1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9509874/
<daftykins> erk package hell
<enko1> lol
<triss> oh I'd like to stop the jack service I think....
<triss> not neccesarily nload modules.
<triss> ^unload
<daftykins> enko1: try a "sudo dpkg -r libglib2.0-bin"
<triss> at least not until I've just tried stopping jack
<daftykins> i'm not sure it's even on though
<jeffrey_f> triss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/190146/no-sound-after-suspend-resume
<enko1> sudo dpkg -r libglib2.0-bin                  dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libglib2.0-bin which isn't installed
<daftykins> ah ok that's about as fair enough as you can get
<daftykins> your machine is in a real terrible mess :/
<daftykins> what version was this again? "cat /etc/issue"
<enko1> daftykins:  Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<daftykins> enko1: lets do a simple operation that should hopefully function, just to see if it doesn't cry with errors there too. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<enko1> daftykins: I have a couple repos that 404 that I installed trying to fix graphics
<daftykins> uuuuuuugh PPAs?
<daftykins> that's what's ruining your day
<enko1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9509960/
<daftykins> ec2.archive 0o
<enko1> was trying to get faster speeds :/
<bicly> Hello I have a usb printer connected to an Ubuntu box. I have installed samba and cups, installed USB printer, choosen my default settings as high quality, grayscale. In Windows, when I add the network printer, choose the driver, when I print from Windows will it print on the high quality, grayscale if Windows setting is default (normal quality, color)? Or will it always print what I choosen
<bicly> in CUPS?
<daftykins> enko1: for the love of... by using amazon ec2 mirrors you've trashed this whole thing
<enko1> daftykins: can you pastebin your sources ?
<daftykins> it's not going to be that simple
<enko1> daftykins: sorry, i just googled fast sources and it came up, didn't know it was bad.
<daftykins> enko1: i can't help you until you resolve reinstalling with a base normal install without whatever's gone on
<daftykins> i just don't have the patience to pick apart what's going on there i'm afraid
<enko1> lol no worries :)
<enko1> thanks for the attempt.
<daftykins> np, i just can't unravel that one. a power cut is definitely not great during package management processes
<enko1> any way to re-install with what I have ? or do I need to boot from something to install fresh ?
<daftykins> mmm, do you still have the ISO on the system you're on now?
<daftykins> 14.10 server 64-bit presumably
<enko1> it's on a flash drive
<enko1> that had to be plugged in and ubuntu treated it as a cdrom to do the original install
<daftykins> yeah i was more thinking about scp'ing the ISO to the target system then dd'ing it onto the flash drive in there
<daftykins> to be sure it's being written properly
<enko1> it's not in ISO, it's extracted to the USB atm.
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> ok but you don't still have that ISO sat on the machine you're typing from?
<daftykins> that's what i'm trying to get at
<enko1> sure do.
<enko1> ok
<daftykins> ALLELUJAH
<jaycraner> yay
<enko1> im going to attempt to install desktop version again, see if I can find a blank DVD somewhere
<enko1> might have to run to the store :/
<daftykins> enko1: plug the flash drive into the server on a motherboard port and run "dmesg | tail" and pastebin it
<squinty> enko1:  might also want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<attrapereves> Hi, I am getting very choppy .MOV videos in VLC and Parole. All other formats play fine. Any ideas as to the problem?
<daftykins> attrapereves: yeah those are Apple videos, 'nough said.
<LoadingPleaseW81> is silc supported in the Pidgin build which is in the software center?
<lotuspsychje> attrapereves: whats the resolution of that .Mov video?
<D3V> apple videos :D
<attrapereves> lotuspsychje, I am trying to play my dashcam videos. The dashcam records at 720p 60fps
<reisio> attrapereves: what's the problem?
<attrapereves> When I upload to youtube an play, they work fine.
<reisio> attrapereves: when don't they?
<D3V> tried VLC? plays any filetype known to man :P
<lotuspsychje> attrapereves: other 720p or higher play fine on your vlc?
<attrapereves> lotuspsychje, 1080p mkv files play fine in VLC. Just these MOV files that cause problems.
<reisio> what kind of problems?
<attrapereves> reisio, the videos are choppy. Audio is fine.
<reisio> choppy?
<enko1> daftykins: You think if I was able to get a fresh install of dekstop on there my radeon 3000 will work out of box?
<lotuspsychje> attrapereves: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<attrapereves> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> attrapereves: its weird indeed, that it plays fine on youtube..
<bicly> HI, I have a ubuntu server with attached usb printer. Which settings are higher hierarchy when printing from Windows? Windows or CUPS?
<D3V> not sure if this would work but would handbreak convert it well enough to fix the issue?
<lotuspsychje> attrapereves: any errors if you start vlc from terminal and play the .mov?
<daftykins> enko1: should do, it's so old and crap it can only use the open source driver 'radeon'
<attrapereves> lotuspsychje, I get "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so" but the video still plays, just choppy
<reisio> does 720p ordinarily play without any trouble on his box?
<lotuspsychje> reisio: he just said other 1080p formats play well on vlc
<lotuspsychje> attrapereves: ubuntu version and grafix driver loaded?
<Dr|Craig> can the dash cam convert to any other formats?
<attrapereves> Dr|Craig, unfortunately not. MOV only.
<attrapereves> I am currently using handbrake to convert to MKV. This will be interesting to see.
<enko1> daftykins: its so annoying that my system sees this USB and I select it but it just boots into existing ubuntu... I have tried different programs to burn the iso to the usb and different versions of ubuntu
<reisio> lotuspsychje: other than 720p, what?
<reisio> attrapereves: you might start with ffmpeg -i foo.mov -c:v copy -c:a copy bar.mp4
<reisio> as it'd save a million years of work, if it works
<reisio> heck if it's just the container that's the problem, you could even try mkvmerge -o bar.mkv foo.mov
<lotuspsychje> !info libvdpau-va-gl
<ubottu> Package libvdpau-va-gl does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> enko1: isn't there a boot menu key displayed on the POST screen saying something like F8, F10, F11 or F12 to display a one time boot menu?
<enko1> daftykins: if I hit ESC I can select to boot the USB
<enko1> but does nothing :/
<lotuspsychje> attrapereves: im reading bugs on your issue, whats your ubuntu version + graphics card/driver please?
<Webonaute> hi. how do I list all file and directory in specific directory like ls -al without all the information.
<reisio> Webonaute: -1
<reisio> Webonaute: or just 'ls', depending on what you mean
<daftykins> enko1: ok, as mentioned i'd like you to download the ISO to the server and write it onto the flash drive in that machine
<attrapereves> lotuspsychje, I am running 14.10 using Intel graphics drivers
<enko1> daftykins: ok bud.
<daftykins> enko1: so boot it back up with the flash drive out, plug it in and show me a paste of "dmesg | tail"
<enko1> daftykins: i will let you know when its downloaded
<Webonaute> reisio: ls is not listing one file by line
<reisio> Webonaute: ls -1
<daftykins> enko1: then in the meantime get cracking on downloading the ISO, you can grab a direct link and use wget to download it on the server direct.
<lotuspsychje> attrapereves: sounds like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvdpau/+bug/1300215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1300215 in libvdpau (Ubuntu) "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Medium,Triaged]
<Webonaute> and ls -l display file information. I just want the name
<enko1> daftykins: roger
<enko1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9510184/
<enko1> daftykins: 2 minutes left on download.
<daftykins> enko1: and pastebin of "mount"
<enko1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9510191/
<daftykins> alright looking good so far
<enko1> download speeds dropped to 2MB/s :(
<mindless_chaos> Okay, now I am stumped
<daftykins> mindless_chaos: you may wanna start with a question ;)
<mindless_chaos> I had an update, then today I can only start in shell
<mindless_chaos> no display
<reisio> Webonaute: -1 I said, not -l
<mindless_chaos> so... what the heck
<enko1> daftykins: download complete
<mindless_chaos> sorry was getting to that
<reisio> Webonaute: your font might be awful if you can't distinguish between a number and latter :)
<reisio> and... a... letter
<reisio> that was an odd one
<mindless_chaos> it updated the kernel as well
<daftykins> enko1: "sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.ISO of=/dev/sdc bs=2M"
<Webonaute> ahhh reisio lol! l and 1 are identical in my irc
<mindless_chaos> so where do I start?
<reisio> Webonaute: get a new font :)
<Webonaute> :)
<daftykins> mindless_chaos: graphics card type?
<reisio> also if you grep ls output, it's automatically interpretted as one-file-per-line
<enko1> daftykins: it's "hanging" so i assume it's writing.
<mindless_chaos> radeon and I had already installed catalyst drive
<reisio> enko1: that'd be normal, yup
<mindless_chaos> r
<reisio> hopefully /dev/sdc is something you want overwritten :)
<daftykins> enko1: correctamondo, shouldn't take long
<mindless_chaos> i suppose I can try reinsatalling the catalyst
<daftykins> mindless_chaos: install pastebinit from command line and run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> love how everyone's got broken X today.
<daftykins> 'tis the season to be command happy ~
<mindless_chaos> okay, hold on
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: grafix issues surely top1 errors here lately :p
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: yep :D
<enko1> daftykins: finished.
<mindless_chaos> 9510228
<daftykins> you mean i gotta manually copy and paste that, then finish out the URL?
<daftykins> c'mon you can do better than that, mindless_chaos
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mindless_chaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9510228/
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: tab pastebin :p:p
<mindless_chaos> i am on shell right now
<enko1> daftykins: try to boot from the usb now?
<daftykins> enko1: yip
<mindless_chaos> ?
<enko1> daftykins: wtf that worked....... why wouldnt the apps that work for everyone else work for me? lol
<mindless_chaos> want me to try to  boot from USB?
<mindless_chaos> I know it will
<daftykins> enko1: I WILLED IT TO BE!
<daftykins> mindless_chaos: looks like your kernel is missing the fglrx module, give it a reinstall from command line or boot an older kernel
<daftykins> should be just dandy.
<mindless_chaos> i tired old kernel
<daftykins> so, the other thing then? :)
<enko1> daftykins: quick question. With dd could that be used to pull the info from a NTFS drive (including partitions) into an iso (mainly just to data backup of drives)
<daftykins> nope
<mindless_chaos> installing now
<mindless_chaos> swh
<enko1> daftykins: guess i gotta learn clonezilla then :)
<reisio> enko1: yeah, but use ntfsclone instead
<reisio> dd is good for copying the bootloader area
<enko1> reisio: ok, i will give that a look
<reisio> sgdisk for copying the partition layout
<daftykins> copy the data, don't keep disk images
<reisio> ntfsclone for copying NTFS FSes
<jak2000> hi all, why the command 'make' not work: http://pastie.org/9779307  (line 2) any advice how to install? thanks
<jak2000> hi all, why the command 'make' not work: http://pastie.org/9779307  (line 2) any advice how to install? thanks/j ubuntu-server
<daftykins> jak2000: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<reisio> jak2000: perhaps a larger interval than that
<jak2000> sorry for second post..
<daftykins> reisio: we must sharpen the knives once more
<zaxxi> i am about to buy a motherboard with the Atheros AR8151 NIC. Will there be any problems, how can i look for bugs or compatibility? I remember having all sorts of headaches with a certain realtek chipset so i would like to check first.
<reisio> Knives-o!
<reisio> quick, name that anime
<daftykins> err, no clue
<jakesyl> hey I'm trying to configure mailman on my server and none of the web administration is working
<daftykins> jakesyl: #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> jak2000: pretty sure the noip updater doesn't need to be installed that way. i'm sure it or a substitute is in the repos.
<jak2000> daftykins thanks
<choki> Is there a tutorial to install drivers for GTX 750 Ti? I  tried to use ppa/xorg edgers and installed nvidia-340 but still nothing works. THIS IS FUCKING SHIT
<choki> Also nvidia settings look different, there are only 2 menu items in there instead of them before
<mindless_chaos> seems to have a no go
<choki> WHY IS IT SO PAIN IN THE ASS?
<mindless_chaos> i had an error while trying to install it
<choki> FUCK UBUNTU, FUCK NVIDIA, FUCK VALVE. FUCK YOU ALL
<daftykins> choki: using caps and swearing in here is a sure fire way to get me not to care.
<daftykins> now either grow up or leave please.
<choki> daftykins: im sorry, but SETTING UP MY MACHINE AGAIN BECAUSE OF SHIT OF UPDATES I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THIS FUCKING SHIT OF PIECE
<mindless_chaos> ssh 192.168.1.148
<mindless_chaos> duhh
<mindless_chaos> wrong screen
<Dr|Craig> how is it not working :|
<jak2000> daftykins https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/mysql/mysql-5-6-ubuntu-12-04/
<Dr|Craig> choki with your gfx card
<daftykins> !ops | choki
<ubottu> choki: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<choki> Dr|Craig: My second screen is still off, my first one only has 1024x768. I dont know where to start
<jak2000> i follow this guide...
<daftykins> jak2000: installing debian packages on ubuntu? no. just no.
<LanMan> good evening
<choki> WHY
<jak2000> i use ubuntu 14.04 :)
<Dr|Craig> maybe http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-nvidia-driver-334-21-ubuntu-linux/ choki
<auscompgeek> choki: you need to restart after installing nvidia drivers, in case you haven't done that yet
<Webonaute> rsync -avz --delete --stats --progress --exclude-from /home/username/exclude.txt -e ssh /home/username/ username@example.com:/home/username  anyone can tell me what is wrong. it sync all file and ignore exclude stuff I put in my exclude.txt
<reisio> Webonaute: what?
<reisio> Webonaute: you mean it's ignoring the things you've told it to ignore? :)
<choki> Dr|Craig: why 334 and not 340? Those versioning scheme of NVIDIA IS SHIT!
<Webonaute> no it ignore the exclude list to ignore so file are transfered
<lotuspsychje> !language | choki
<ubottu> choki: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rww> choki: calm it with the language, please. I understand you're frustrated, but it isn't going to help you.
<reisio> Webonaute: isn't the syntax --exclude-from= ?
<choki> sorry but IM JUST FRUSTRATED AS HELL.
<reisio> Webonaute: you might also need --delete-something
<reisio> Webonaute: --delete-before, --delete-excluded, or something
<daftykins> choki: drop the caps i said.
<reisio> Webonaute: or even -after, I forget
<rww> choki: We know. Getting yourself kicked out the channel for being problematic would probably not improve that frustration, so yeah.
<choki> ERROR: Unable to find the development tool `cc` in your path; please make sure that you have the package 'gcc' installed.  If gcc is installed on your system, then please check that `cc` is in your PATH.
<choki> What now?
<Dr|Craig> try gcc then in terminal
<Dr|Craig> is it installed?
<Dr|Craig> if not 'sudo-apt get install gcc'
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Dr|Craig> sorry never know which to use
<daftykins> didn't think you needed any of that junk just to install nvidia's own though 0o
<daftykins> but eh it's been a while
<choki> it is all installed:     apt-get install build-essential gcc g++ make binutils linux-headers-`uname -r`
<choki> i ll restart now just to do another ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff restart because i dont know what to do.
<decci> I want to install apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and need repository for it. I am using Ubuntu precise
<daftykins> decci: it's in the default repos, you don't need to add any.
<decci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9510418/
<decci> daftykins: The above is only the entries for my apt repo
<Webonaute> reisio: thank. —exclude= work
<daftykins> decci: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<chokkkkkkki> OMG IT IS WORKING NOW!!!
 * Dr|Craig facepalms
<reisio> chokkkkkkki: gj
<chokkkkkkki> but i still dont know why are there so many of them? which one to choose? 340, 343, 346??
<chokkkkkkki> why not 341 , 342??
<daftykins> graphics card makers make new drivers occasionally
<Dr|Craig> and I always hated tech report telling me to restart my PC :|
<daftykins> you need newer versions sometimes to support newer cards.
<Dr|Craig> whichever is latest would be best?
<daftykins> also, as time moves on, game fixes or graphics issue fixes are put into newer versions.
<daftykins> you use what works.
<jeffrey_f> First thing I tell anyone......restart, then we'll proceed from there
<chokkkkkkki> which one do you use?
<daftykins> jeffrey_f: then they never come back and sit at a broken computer, good job! ;)
<daftykins> chokkkkkkki: just be happy it's working now. go enjoy.
<chokkkkkkki> daftykins: no, i would like the best performance
<daftykins> i'm sure you would
<chokkkkkkki> what happens if i just install a newer one?
<daftykins> i would like the best users asking for help
<daftykins> but i generally don't get :(
<chokkkkkkki> daftykins: what do you work?
<daftykins> you have a working driver. go and test it.
<decci> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9510460/
<chokkkkkkki> daftykins: i need to rest before i get again in trouble with steam installlation and some ...s hshh... missing things or whatever i know from last time
<decci> daftykins: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C119
<daftykins> decci: comment out the extras.
<daftykins> chokkkkkkki: that's terrible english.
<Dr|Craig> maybe hes typing while intoxicated
<sunni> there should be a law against intoxicated coming online
<Dr|Craig> ive been banned before while drunk typing
<Dr|Craig> got a wole irc to hate me
<decci> daftykins: Great..
<chokkkkkkki> How do I know which version of nvidia driver i have installed? I already forgot :(
<jeffrey_f> daftykins: repeat problems are problems, transient issues are fixed on reboot.
<daftykins> jeffrey_f: yes i, believe i was born a little >1 day ago, thank you
<decci> daftykins: Now its going ahead and install ubuntu-desktop packages
<decci> daftykins: Any idea how shall I be able to access the GUI..I mean I bought this machine through ssdnodes.com
<reisio> chokkkkkkki: nvidia-settings -h | head -2
<daftykins> !ot | Dr|Craig I'm beginning to now as well ;)
<ubottu> Dr|Craig I'm beginning to now as well ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<decci> daftykins: Can I access it remotely through web browser
<daftykins> decci: ugh you're installing X on a VPS?
<Dr|Craig> sorry daftykins
<decci> daftykins: yes
<chokkkkkkki> reisio: good boy :3
 * reisio wags tail
<daftykins> decci: you're on your own, that's a crime of logic in my world
<decci> daftykins: Actually i want to use Wine..
<daftykins> WINE on a VPS? what on earth are you doing?
<chokkkkkkki> there is "version 346.22" O_o
<sunni> there should be monetary penalties
<decci> daftykins: I want to get few Windows application running on Ubuntu
<reisio> 'Wine'
<Dr|Craig> brb
<daftykins> sunni: drop the off topic chat now please
<SchrodingersScat> wine on a vps? better to start considering where your life went wrong
<daftykins> reisio: well if you're offering
<decci> reisio: Wine correct
<sunni> daftykins: you made linux leave
<daftykins> sunni: would you leave too?
<daftykins> perhaps we could get back on topic then
<reisio> daftykins: :)
<chokkkkkkki> Can I change my .steam path after installation? For example if my steam library gets bigger to move to a bigger hard drive?
<sunni> ;)
<daftykins> that would be a Steam support question
<sunni> irc kaln rules the webs
<chokkkkkkki> join steamsupport
<chokkkkkkki> join stem
<sunni> :)
<chokkkkkkki> :/
<sunni> were do you live chokkkkkkki?
<decci> How shall I enable remote desktop on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> kitten_: nooo! save yourself!
<sunni> daftykins: cant you plase keep on topic?
<tinkerbot> there's literally nothing wrong with wine on a vps, or any machine for that matter. don't spread cancer.
<Dr|Craig> oh my got
<Dr|Craig> uh
<sunni> nice
<Dr|Craig> am i still alive?
<daftykins> Dr|Craig: please don't use this channel to blab
<Dr|Craig> was checking
<Dr|Craig> what if ubuntu off topic channel  called?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> i linked you to it earlier.
<sunni> are you intoxicated Dr|Craig
<Dr|Craig> no sunni
<sunni> so it wont stop even when your sober?
<jeffrey_f> chokkki: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882965239721861812/?l=english#p2
<Dr|Craig> plasma5 use sddm or lightdm
<chokkki> jeffrey_f: thanks bro/pro!
<tux> Can someone Eli5 Ubuntu make?
<reisio> tux: quoi?
<sunni> you dont need steam to play chokkki egg
<chokkki> sunni: i need for csgo and such games
<Guest43137> can someone explain what make is?
<daftykins> Guest43137: it's a sign you're about to install some software incorrectly :)
<sunni> thhis new games dont need players all the game play is automated
<forceone> fala galera
<Guest43137> Why?
<forceone> iniciando no xchat
<daftykins> you should attempt to find packages before giving in and using other methods
<Guest43137> no no, I mean Ubuntu make
<Guest43137> For devs?
<forceone> _ruben fala camarada
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> Guest43137: you're referring to the command 'make' ?
<Guest43137> no
<Guest43137> Me
<Guest43137> no*
<daftykins> "MATE" ?
<Guest43137> no hags
<Guest43137> haha*
<daftykins> lol?
<Guest43137> Sorry mobile
<daftykins> give us a clue as to what you're talking about specifically, i'm really not sure
<Guest43137> Ubuntu make, I heard its a new tool for devs
<Guest43137> and I didn't know if it was a new distro or just a bunch of packages or what
<chokkki> do you know where i can find a working pentadactyl extension for current FF?
<xangua> Guest43137: no, it's just renamed http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/ubuntu-developer-tools-center-renamed.html
<sunni> daftykins: is eager to help hasnt filled up its boyscout quota yet
<Guest43137> Oh.   Could you Eli5 that?
<reisio> what?
<xangua> Guest43137: can you use full words?
<Guest43137> Explain like I am 5 haha
<Guest43137> Sorry mates
<daftykins> i believe it's one of reddit's retardation phrases.
<Guest43137> Yup
<xangua> Guest43137: read the link I just send you
<Guest43137> Okay thanks for the help!
<reisio> could you explain 'Eli5' like you aren't 5? :p
<Guest43137> Haha sorry once again
<reisio> Guest43137: /nick edgar
<reisio> explain what?
<sunni> a friend of mine tells me windows has learned alot from linux mainly how to profile the users
<reisio> sunni: good story
<chokkki> Finally I found the guy again! https://gitlab.com/r004/dactyl/tree/master/pentadactyl
<reisio> gj
<chokkki> boys, im IN PENTADACTYL MODE again!
<chokkki> im so happy sunni :D
<sunni> use a tampooon
<reisio> samurai champloo?
<reisio> chokkki: gj
<chokkki> reisio: wtf
<chokkki> now i only talk to you till RC is downloaded from steam :D
<sunni> steam is a trojan
<chokkki> i know but i play
<sunni> they are after your crewdit card details
<chokkki> O_o
<chokkki> they have lot of free beer! :D
<sunni> im a smoler
<sunni> smoker
<Miesco> hi
<sunni> they have nice chat rooms on steam
<sunni> mainlly german klans
<chokkki> sunni: chat rooms? i only know of single user chat
<sunni> yet its like chatrooms but slower
<ryt_> anyone can help me ?
<zykotick9> !ask | ryt_
<ubottu> ryt_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ryt_> ok
<ryt_> some question about g++
<daftykins> ideally if you could put it all on one line that'd be great.
<dts|pokeball> ryt_, whats your question?
<ryt_> __libc_start_main (main=0x8048c5d <main()>, argc=1, argv=0xbffff1f4, init=0x80498b0 <__libc_csu_init>, fini=0x8049920 <__libc_csu_fini>,
<ryt_> rtld_fini=0xb7fed180 <_dl_fini>, stack_end=0xbffff1ec) at libc-start.c:321
<ryt_> 321 libc-start.c: no such dir
<dts|pokeball> a) thats not a question
<dts|pokeball> b) use a pastebin
<ryt_> i use gdb debugging programe
<ryt_> ok
<dts|pokeball> whats your question?
<zykotick9> c) see if there is a g++ channel  ("/msg ubottu alis" for help finding channels)
<dts|pokeball> zykotick9, it would be gcc
<dts|pokeball> also, its #gcc
<ryt_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2082761
<enko1> daftykins: thanks for the help bud, im all up and running :)
<dts|pokeball> ryt_, you still havent asked a question
<dbziye> hello ryt
<enko1> daftykins: can you suggest faster speed sources so I don't get myself into trouble again? :)
<enko1> I have a 300Mbps connection that I would love to use when downloading large files
<daftykins> enko1: 300 at home? wat
<enko1> daftykins: oh yea!
<daftykins> enko1: look up how to pick a nearby mirror.
<enko1> daftykins: FIOS ftw :)
<sunni> a 300Mbps connection could download the internet in 1 week and make a mirror of it all
<orangerobot> hello. i run 13.04 and i just opened /etc/apt/sources.list and all lines end in pair.com, for example http://ubuntu.mirrors.pair.com/archive raring main restricted
<orangerobot> is this ok? most websites i see say that these should be something like foo.archive.ubuntu.com
<l2ksolkov> orangerobot, it's fine.
<l2ksolkov> okay, i mean.
<orangerobot> l2ksolkov: ok. right now I want to access the old repositories so I need to replace all urls(those that end in pair.com) with http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sunni> rpmfusion
<kostkon> orangerobot, y
<orangerobot> ok thank you kostkon
<enko1> xrdp isn't bad... too bad you cant get the unity environment
<sunni> try fedora
<sunni> its the best lan distro
<xorgd> any tool I can know for sure what kind of partition table I have? I have a 4TB partition, and parted, gdisk tell me that it's MBR. Ty
<sunni> a friend of mine tells me linux folks are working a gpu aimed distro
<sunni> that you only need a grafics card to run on
<Tweak__> hi. When i start Ubuntu i get a screen with the following error message.  the disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present. I have a partition formatted to linux-swap and selected it at boot time. I chose to encrypt as well; not sure if this has something to do with it.
<asimov> sunni 184TB?
<asimov> how long would it take a brain to cat all of that?
<asimov> What was that a netsplit?
<daftykins> asimov: feel free to enquire in #freenode
<asimov> daftykins: still there?
<daftykins> asimov: yes, why?
<DilloYoda> and speaking of...
<DilloYoda> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/...And_Then_There_Were_Three...
<DilloYoda> oops, wrong channel
<ablest> hi
<asimov> daftykins: the connection reset
<scragnoth> wow havent been on irc since the late 90's
<daftykins> asimov: ask. in #freenode. this is NOT IRC support.
<asimov> daftykins: are you on the bridge?
<daftykins> asimov: yes, i pushed you off
<asimov> daftykins: the bridge to the internet
<daftykins> asimov: oh shut up
<asimov> daftykins: do you like crackers?
<asimov> cheesypoofs?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | asimov
<ubottu> asimov: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asimov> ok SchrodingersScat no more cheesypoofs chat
<alex_ManUtd> Good morning, can anyone help a noob with a Zorin 9 bug?
<asimov> alex_ManUtd: What is Zorin 9 bug?
<daftykins> !zorin
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> alex_ManUtd: zorin is NOT supported here.
<alex_ManUtd> hard to explain.  I tried 32bit and 64 bit core.  Sometimes when I am using Thurderbird or gedit earlier the content of the screen will flicker and change in harmony with my mouse movements.
<alex_ManUtd> To the point where I cannot read or click what is behind the pointer.
<daftykins> alex_ManUtd: go in ##zorinos
<daftykins> you're off topic here i'm afraid, ubuntu only.
<alex_ManUtd> I'm using a Phenom II processor on an Asus M4a78 Pro with Nvidia GeForce 500 series
<alex_ManUtd> Thanks dafty - which is why I asked permission first.
<daftykins> why do you keep explaining when i said no?
<alex_ManUtd> There are 2 people in zorin right now neither talking.
<daftykins> uh-huh
<daftykins> install ubuntu then you can ask :)
<alex_ManUtd> nice guy.  thanks for the help.
<daftykins> rules are rules
<alex_ManUtd> super friendly. loser.
<daftykins> so butthurt
<asimov> too tired
<asimov> sleep is not required
<asimov> it was the netsplit
<asimov> is this a conference now?
<asimov> the funny thing is that you can say in my dreams "in your dreams" and it can be true
<MichaelHabib> join #vmware
<asimov> What are you going to run some new software MichaelHabib
<MichaelHabib> asimov: playing arounf with VMs , want to truen my PC into a vmware server and run few VMs at the same time
<asimov> in Los Angeles?
<MichaelHabib> at home, in australia
<asimov> Do you have access to the AOL records of ages past? in AU
<MichaelHabib> asimov: https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/evalcenter?p=free-esxi5
<MichaelHabib> AOL records ?
<punkunity> i need some install help
<cfhowlett> !details | punkunity,
<ubottu> punkunity,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<punkunity> ok, sorry i was texting him
<punkunity> hes got a newer laptop with an SSD and no optical drive
<punkunity> he has the installation setup on a usb drive
<punkunity> he sets up the installer
<daftykins> so you want us to assist your friend via text through you?
<daftykins> wow.
<cfhowlett> punkunity, might be better your friend joins this channel, yes?
<punkunity> and the installer asks him to selct a drive hdd/sdd to install the os to
<punkunity> but theres no choices to choose form, it doesnt see the ssd drive... and i think wubi was abandoned long ago
<asimov> MichaelHabib: why use vmware
<daftykins> correct we do not touch WUBI
<daftykins> it is the devil
<cfhowlett> punkunity, do not THINK wubi
<punkunity> im getting him to, hes not able to join irc atm
<daftykins> punkunity: existing OS windows 8? keeping it?
<punkunity> i dont
<punkunity> i dunno
<cfhowlett> punkunity, really, this is going to be exponentially less painful for all if he finds a way to jump on this channel.  If he can text, he can IRC.
<punkunity> meh
<punkunity> nvm
<punkunity> he said he'll just borrow a dvd drive form work and do it the easy way
<cfhowlett> punkunity, smooth.
<punkunity> word
<punkunity> i never have issues like that
<daftykins> that sunds like quitter talk to me
<punkunity> i usually go out of my way to break installs....eh em...arch lol
<punkunity> well it is pretty anoying over text
 * daftykins holds up two fingers crossed
<daftykins> don't speak of that here!
<punkunity> and hes very impatient sometimes
<daftykins> punkunity: get this person to boot the live session, get online if this is the only computer, and join freenode web chat.
<daftykins> simple
<punkunity> lol
<MichaelHabib> asimov: why Vmware ? what else do u recomend ;)
<punkunity> im in the middle of building a rom, and hes go an idea or two he wants to try
<punkunity> hes not a oob
<JBudz> test
<punkunity> noob
<cfhowlett> !test | JBudz
<ubottu> JBudz: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<MichaelHabib> punkunity: I think I had a similar problem, make sure the BIOS is set to  detect SATA as IDE or something like that
<JBudz> just trying to figure out coloured nicknames on xchat :)
<cfhowlett> punkunity, eh, he's texting you to relay IRC assistance?  Seems rather nooby to me, but that's just, like, my opinion, man.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: +1
<Bsims> JBudz: settings > preferences > appearence
<punkunity> nice
<punkunity> hmm
<punkunity> well bhu bye
<enko1> how can I run a specific sudo command at system startup ?
<BUSY> similar to the above, how can i start a service at system startup?
<SpaceAce> How do I connect to my internet without a mouse, hopefully using the terminal?
<daftykins> SpaceAce: wifi?
<SpaceAce> yes, wifi
<SpaceAce> I cannot use my mouse and I can't click on anything
<SpaceAce> so I need terminal comands
<Bsims> SpaceAce: install links or w3m
<MrChris> SpaceAce, alt-ctrl-f4 terminal
<MrChris> SpaceAce, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14119446/iwconfig-connect-network-via-wifi-on-terminal
<Bsims> SpaceAce: both are terminal based web browser
<daftykins> Bsims: that's not going to connect to wifi :P
<MrChris> http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<daftykins> also one needs a connection to install packages, pretty terrible advice!
<Bsims> doh sorry
<SpaceAce> great, now I'm on a new screen that I can't get off of I guess
<SpaceAce> I thought I could just open up the normal terminal
<SpaceAce> that's not just a black screen
<MrChris> "normal" terminal ?
<SpaceAce> yes, the normal terminal that doesn't take me off ubuntu
<SpaceAce> it is in its own little window
<MrChris> Sure you can.
<SpaceAce> okay
<SpaceAce> so now we need to wait a 3rd time
<SpaceAce> yaaay
<Wacky386> SpaceAce, use Ctrl-Alt-T for a windowed terminal
<MrChris> Ok...
<MrChris> Wacky386, Already has one open I think...
<SpaceAce> it takes a while for me to restart to get out of the terminal
<enko1> how would I be able to run this command everytime ubuntu boots up "screen -d -m -S ts3bot java -jar JTS3ServerMod.jar"
<MrChris> Add the command to /etc/rc.local enko1
<MrChris> That's bad advise tho..
<enko1> why is it bad?
<MrChris> There's other more appropriate ways to add it to startup.
<MrChris> However that will work!
<enko1> MrChris: hmm... doesn't seem to be launching it.
<Kamuela> anyone know why both chrome and chromium tend to somehow corrupt their profiles often?
<aixnr> Question about Ubuntu Core here. Does anyone know whether it has adopted the rolling release model instead of software versioning like Ubuntu currently does?
<enko1> MrChris: maybe it will help if I put it before exit
<SpaceAce> More problems: when I enter in #ifconfig wlan0 it gives me actual information, which I don't think it's supposed to do if I'm turning it on, and then if I do #iwconfig wlan essid etc. it gives me an error "SET failed on device wlan0; Operation not permitted"
<MichaelHabib> SpaceAce: u use sudo  for the "Operation not permitted" ?/
<SpaceAce> What?
<SpaceAce> Do you want me to use #sudo Operation not permitted
<ablest> hi
<SpaceAce> or sudo before the iwconfig?
<SpaceAce> ohp,  did #sudo iwconfig
<SpaceAce> and it gave me information that I think means it's working
<SpaceAce> but it said "lo no wireless extensions"
<SpaceAce> which tells me it needs the key
<daftykins> it had to have said a lot more than that about an interface other than lo
<Ricky_disc> hey
<Ricky_disc> I have an old version of ubunutu installed that doesen't work
<Ricky_disc> and I downloaded a new version onto a disc, will it automatically update ?
<SpaceAce> it said IEEE 802.11abgn ESSID:"CPWS4"
<cfhowlett> Ricky_disc, automatically?  no.  you have to actually INSTALL from the disc to update.
<SpaceAce> Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-power=16 dBm
<Ricky_disc> I mean will installing the disc replace the old ubuntu cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> Ricky_disc, yes
<SpaceAce> Retry short limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off
<SpaceAce> Encryption key:off
<SpaceAce> and then lo no wirless extensions
<SpaceAce> does that help, dafty
<daftykins> hmm i don't really understand why you're mouseless
<fancyfetus> I switched to fedora for a while and now I'm back.
<jimmy_> hola gente
<SpaceAce> I'm mouseless because I installed ChrUbuntu
<cfhowlett> !es | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> oh so it's a chromebook
<SpaceAce> it works if I get an update
<daftykins> ooooooh dear.
<SpaceAce> yeah
<SpaceAce> shoulda specified
<daftykins> that's more of a hack than an actual supported version of ubuntu
<SpaceAce> does it run the same?
<daftykins> did the links you were given not help?
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> not even vaguely
<cfhowlett> SpaceAce, definitely not supported here but they DO have their own support channel.  RIGHT?
<SpaceAce> I hope so ;_;
<SpaceAce> I got crouton also way back
<SpaceAce> but that also had a mouse issue
<cfhowlett> !flavors | SpaceAce these are supported, official canonical/ubuntu flavors.  Others ... are not.
<ubottu> SpaceAce these are supported, official canonical/ubuntu flavors.  Others ... are not.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<SpaceAce> and the fucking thing died after one update
<daftykins> language.
<SpaceAce> sorry
<SpaceAce> "program"
<daftykins> so again... you were given links, what's the problem?
<SpaceAce> I told you, what's the problem?
<SpaceAce> :I
<SpaceAce> recursive thought won't get us anywhere
<Fairman> reclusive?
<SpaceAce> I put in ifconfig wlan0
<daftykins> SpaceAce: no you didn't say why you can't follow the links.
<daftykins> tbh nevermind, unsupported release, bad  entitled attitude
<SpaceAce> what?
<SpaceAce> I did follow the links
<SpaceAce> and I follwed the instructions
<cfhowlett> SpaceAce, we can't help you.  chrubuntu is NOT supported here.  nope, not even a litt.e
<SpaceAce> and then I said to you what happened when I followed that
<cfhowlett> *little*
<SpaceAce> thanks for nothing hogwart
<daftykins> lol hogwart, that's a new one
<daftykins> cfhowlett: my my we meet such unpleasant folk
 * cfhowlett feels insulted ... vaguely.
<cfhowlett> daftykins, indeed.
<Ricky_> hey
<Ricky_> I tried my installation disk,when I press install and tell it to replace my windows with ubuntu it goes to an error and tells me to remove my disk
<Ricky_> then restarts my computer
<Ricky_> sorry I meant install windows alongside ubunut
<cfhowlett> Ricky_, "an error"  pretty sure it tells you EXACTLY what error ...
<daftykins> cfhowlett: nn, have a good one
<Ricky_> I diden't memorize it or write it done
<Ricky_> should I reboot and try again and write it down this time?
<cfhowlett> Ricky_, plz.  always.  complete info >>> good advice.  But first: you HAVE ubuntu and you want to install windows???
<Ricky_> I have an old version on downloaded but it dosen't work
<cfhowlett> Ricky_, old version of WHAT?!
<Ricky_> I'm trying to replace that with the new one I burned on the desk
<Ricky_> ubuntu
<Ricky_> 10. something
<cfhowlett> Ricky_, plz.  always.  complete info >>> good advice.  But first: AGAIN:  you HAVE ubuntu and you want to install windows???  To be clear ...
<Ricky_> No I have ubuntu and windows, I'm trying to replace my old ubuntu thats damaged with the new version \
<cfhowlett> Ricky_, right.  OK.  try again, note the error.
<Ricky_> okay
<Formic> Oh dear, it seems I didn't move the entirety of my .Private folder over to my new drive before a new OS install.
<Formic> I gave it a cp *, but it seems when I went to mount it using criptfs-recover-private, the files remain unchanged.
<Formic> Is there any way I can get my data back, or do I just have to live with the fact that it's lost forever, now?
<tweak> hi. having issues with my swap space. i see the message "dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not ready" on startup. Have tried a few fixes i found on forums but nothing has worked. any ideas?
<Formic> That sounds familiar, give me a moment.
<tweak> Formic: Thank You.
<TechHysteria> hello good people of the ubuntu community, i am trying to update me flash player plugin for firefox, i already figured out how to update to the latest firefox so that's all squared away..
<tweak> TechHysteria: You should be able to do that by typing "flash" into the software center
<TechHysteria> i did that, yet, it doesn't say upgrade, it just says to remove
<oussama> haw i can install the soft of backtrack in my ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> oussama, backtrack is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !backtrack | oussama
<ubottu> oussama: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<oussama> ok
<oussama> it is the same soft
<cfhowlett> oussama, #backtrack-linux is your channel.
<oussama> ok sorry
<tweak> br right back, rebboting
<Snowman23> I can't find where the pidgin settings are or anything like that. I want to enable the OTR plugin, but every guide says "click tools, settings". I can't see any settings
<Snowman23> Rather, I can't see a place ot click "tools" in the first place
<Snowman23> Is there a super secret place where settings are?
<therue> quick question, i had a linux/win7 dual boot... but i just reinstalled my windows... so now at boot loader, when i pick my linux os to boot into, it doesn't seem to work anymore for some reason
<therue> i know it's better to install windows first THEN linux.. but i just reinstalled windows and it seems to have affected my linux loader at the moment
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | therue, as expected.  reinstall grub
<ubottu> therue, as expected.  reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<grar> Hello
<grar> Anyone have any idea how to work around this bug: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/8331 ?
<grar> It most definitely has not been fixed...
<Ben64> sounds like something you should ask the virtualbox people
<cfhowlett> !vbox | grar
<ubottu> grar: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<grar> any clue where their IRC is?
<cfhowlett> #vbox
<grar> freenode?
<tweak> evening.. having a problem mounting swap. i get this message at boot. “the disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present”
<grar> nevermind
<youyou> hey
<youyou> problem with my laptop: the core is at 90C and the fan runs like a crazy
<youyou> how can i fix that?
<Ben64> youyou: sounds like a hardware issue, open it up and clean it out? for specifics, ask in ##hardware
<cfhowlett> youyou, stop smoking.  banish cats, dogs, long-haired lovers from you laptop.  clean vents.
<youyou> Ben64: ok thx, i will give it to a friend for a cleaning and come back of the problem remains
<youyou> cfhowlett: even weed? :(
<lionrouge> hi !
<lionrouge> is there any special Ubuntu Touch channel ?
<cfhowlett> !touch | lionrouge
<ubottu> lionrouge: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lionrouge> cfhowlett, thanks ))
<cfhowlett> lionrouge, happy2help
<brent> anyone know how i could get x11vnc server to start on reboot
<syst> hello
<brent> hi
<syst> i'm on awesome it's terrible
<andyfied> brent: you should be able to pop it into start up apps
<john__> hey
<andyfied> search for startup applications and then you can add it with whatever flags you would like to use
<syst> is anybody know the way to install corona sdk on ubuntu14.10 ?
<john__> Corona SDK is available for Mac OS-X and Microsoft Windows.  We do not support any Linux builds.
<syst> yes i know but with 13.10 i have installed with wine and it's works 90%
<Ben64> 13.10 is dead, not supported
<cfhowlett> !wine | syst
<ubottu> syst: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<syst> ok thanks i go to this channel good day
<john__> what's the problem on ubuntu v14?
<john__> bye
<Ben64> john__: use the whole version. there is no v14, there is 14.04 and 14.10, and wine works on both
<john__> yes. that was syts ques
<Ben64> john__: whoops
<john__> how's going Ben64
<afflicto> Hello, can someone tell me where I can find info on the ~/config/monitors.xml file?
<_Trullo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<afflicto> _trullo: thanks
<youyou> hey
<privileged> hey there guys, i just installed the latest ubuntu and i need a little help, ive nvidia graphics card(780ti) where do I find compatible driver on ubuntu? thanks
<michal__> hello
<Kamuela> how do I change grub options like what loads by default and how long the screen waits?
<michal__> @Kamuela You can use grub2 customizer
<michal__> It's the most basic way to solved your problem
<michal__> or you can put in google "GRUB 2 bootloader - Full tutorial - Dedoimedo"
<Kamuela> michal__: thank you
<youyou> problem with my laptop: the core is at 90C and the fan runs like a crazy
<youyou> oups sry bat copy/past
<youyou> bad*
<afflicto_> Guys I need help. I just woke up, booted ubuntu and the monitors were all messed up (I have a triple-screen setup) I deleted my xorg.conf file as well as the monitors.xml file, now displays look OK, but I can't login to any desktop environment.
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> !list
<ubottu> vincenzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<m000gle> I'm planning to update my kernel from 3.13.0-43-generic to a newer version, using the ~kernel-ppa/mainline/ .DEB files.  I've done this many times before, and am well aware of the risks and also how to roll back, if necessary.  However, this will be the first time using this method on a computer with UEFI.
<m000gle> Are there any additional considerations, additional steps required etc when attempting to install a newer kernel build, using the Kernel/Mainlin .DEB files, when Ubuntu is installed in EFI mode?
<afflicto_> a
<ikonia> m000gle: no
<m000gle> ikonia: Thanks :)
<afflicto> Guys I need help. I just woke up, booted ubuntu and the monitors were all messed up (I have a triple-screen setup) I deleted my xorg.conf file as well as the monitors.xml file, now displays look OK, but I can't login to any desktop environment.
<ikonia> afflicto: define "cannot login"
<afflicto> ikonia: At the login screen, I type my password and click enter. Then the login screen changes to show only a wallpaper with "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS" on the lower left. I can also move my cursor. That's all.
<ikonia> afflicto: create a new user and see if you have the same problem with the new user
<mehdi_> how can i add secondary IP with a speciafied dns?
<theshit123> hello, anyone here use vim-airline and has installed powerline fonts in ubuntu?, i am following the steps but still not working
<ikonia> mehdi_: could you explain fully what you want please
<m000gle> mehdi_: You can separate multiple DNS servers by placing a comma between each address
<m000gle> mehdi_: For example, for Google DNS, you would list something like "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4"
<mehdi_> ikonia, well since the file in /etc/resolv.conf will be overwritten i cant add anything there, i try to do it via network manager but it wont work
<ikonia> mehdi_:  that doesn't explain what you are actually trying to do
<ikonia> resolv.conf has nothing to do with a second IP address
<ikonia> mehdi_: could you please explain fully what your end goal is
<afflicto> ikonia: Same thing with a new user.
<ikonia> afflicto: how did you create the new user ?
<mehdi_> m000gle, i already added my search domain and used "," to seprate but it doesn't work
<afflicto> ikonia: "sudo adduser test"
<afflicto> (and followed the instructions) full name, pw etc
<ikonia> afflicto: ok, so that suggests its not user settings, more a system issue, I'd suggest next dropping back to a single monitor and restting your display driver to vesa (fallback) and see if the desktop loads
<ikonia> afflicto: all the time useing the new user to test
<afflicto> ikonia: right, ok.
<ikonia> afflicto: sorry, just needs to be methodical to work it through
<afflicto> ikonia: sure, I gotcha. I'll google how to uninstall amd drivers and get back to default ones
<ikonia> afflicto: don't need to uninstall
<ikonia> afflicto: just tell xorg to use vesa instead
<ikonia> afflicto: and disable the 3 monitors, go to a 1 monitor standard configuration
<ikonia> afflicto: copy your xorg.conf out to a backup, then change the one thats there (I assume you're using nvidia/amd graphics)
<vincenzo> !list
<ikonia> vincenzo: no warez here
<gry> !list > vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo, please see my private message
<gry> What package is Qsound.h in? I already have libqt4-dev, but I still get a "qtsound: no such file or directory" when I #include Qtsound.h
<EriC^^> !find qtsound.h
<ikonia> gry: is it actually on the file system or just not in a valid include location
<ubottu> Package/file qtsound.h does not exist in utopic
<ikonia> gry: I like you would have assumed libqt4-dev
<afflicto> ikonia: ok
<gry> I think it's not actually on the file system, I think I'm missing a package.
<ikonia> gry: worth checking do a quick find - 5, 10 minutes
<ikonia> gry: I would have assumed the same package as you
<afflicto> ikonia: So, all I do is remove the xorg.conf file?
<ikonia> afflicto: no no no no,
<ikonia> afflicto: what did I say to do
<afflicto> ikonia: ok, I was reading on ubuntuforums someone suggested to delete it and it will use vesa. (which I did, I only have a backup file now)
<ikonia> afflicto: I'm going to stop helping you now as I've just given you detailed information, you've ignored it and you're telling me what a forum post says
<ikonia> afflicto: if you're not interested in my help - don't ask for it, but don't ask for it, ignore it and then tell me what a random forum post says
<ximing> is there any one familiar with mysql ?
<ikonia> ximing: whats up
<mehdi_> how can i edit resolv.conf permanently?
<ximing> can i modify a database's character set after tables have been created?
<ikonia> mehdi_: you don't
<mehdi_> cmon , we used to do it
<ikonia> ximing: ooh a good question, I thought it had to be set at creation time, but that seems limiting, maybe worth asking the #mysql channel
<ikonia> mehdi_: that is not how the config works in a modern linux desktop
<ikonia> mehdi_: thats why it doesn't work now - so "cmon we used to" isn't really going to solve your problem
<mehdi_> i wanna add 2line in my dns
<ximing> ikonia: tried that channel, but it's keep saying that cant send to channel?
<mehdi_> ikonia, so can i can i do it?
<ikonia> ximing: you need to register on freenode to get an account
<ikonia> !register > ximing
<ubottu> ximing, please see my private message
<ikonia> mehdi_: you shouldn't edit resolv.conf
<ikonia> mehdi_: you've still not explained your end goal, as "adding a second dns server" is very different than "I want a second IP to use a specific dns server" original question
<ikonia> mehdi_: if you can clarify what you want we can help you get to a solution
<ikonia> ximing: looks like you can do it http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/alter-table.html
<afflicto> ikonia: was just trying not to ask for too much, sorry :\
<ikonia> afflicto: your forum post tells you to do totally different things what I advised you to do, so either follow the forum post (which you can of course do) or follow my advice, but you can't mix them when the say to do different things
<afflicto> ikona: alright, how do you change xorg.conf to use vesa then?
<ikonia> afflicto: edit the line that says "Driver" "nvidia" (or whatever your driver is) to "Driver" "Vesa"
<ikonia> afflicto: then remove the monitor definitions for 3 monitor setup (if it's configured in xorg.conf)
<ikonia> afflicto: make sure you backed up the xorg.conf before editing
<ximing__> ikonia: I was following this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/charset-database.html , but get no luck，case there are to many tables in the datebase, alter them one by one is a painfully job
<mehdi_> ikonia,  i want to have this two line in my resolv.conf permanently search [mydns], nameserver [myip]
<ikonia> ximing__: ok, so your question isn't "can you do it" you know you can, your question is "how do I do it bulk for the whole database"
<mehdi_> how can i do it in a modern way?
<ikonia> ximing__: #mysql is the right channel
<ikonia> mehdi_: dns is controlled by dnsmasq now, is your dhcp being served by dhcp ?
<ximing__> ikonia: yes that's right, sorry if any mis leading.
<afflicto> ikonia: so remove the section "Monitor" parts, then set "Driver" (under section "Device") from "fglrx" to "vesa"?
<ikonia> ximing__: not a problem
<ikonia> afflicto: %50 correct
<mehdi_> ikonia, its static
<ikonia> afflicto: the change of fglrx to vesa is correct, but don't remove the whole monitor section, just the parts that defines the 3 monitor layout
<ikonia> mehdi_: how are you setting it static ?
<ximing__> ikonia: ok, thanks a lot, i will register myself and try that channel.
<mehdi_> ikonia, to be more specific get ip by dhcp  and i set it manually
<ikonia> mehdi_: how do you set it manually ?
<rustyraptor> I am having problems with NetworkManager
<afflicto> ikonia: So that would be the three "Option    "Monitor-DFP.." "0-DFP.." lines under Section "Device"?
<ikonia> afflicto: you've backed up the file yes ?
<rustyraptor> "/usr/local/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" is missing.
<afflicto> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> rustyraptor: it shouldn't be in that location
<ikonia> afflicto: ok, just remove the monitor section totally then
<ikonia> afflicto: let xorg work it out
<ikonia> rustyraptor: that is the wrong location
<rustyraptor> ikonia well when i try to start NetworkManager it says that it is looking for it there :/
<ikonia> rustyraptor: how are you trying to start it ?
<ikonia> rustyraptor: (it's started by default at boot)
<afflicto> ikonia: k
<mehdi_> ikonia, in edit connection -->edit --> ipv4 setting -->add
<rustyraptor> sudo NetworkManager
<ikonia> rustyraptor: where are you seeing that warning ?
<ikonia> rustyraptor: it should look in multiple places, are you sure thats not just one of them
<rustyraptor> oh maybe it found it because NetworkManager is running.
<rustyraptor> but I thought it might be the cause of this as well
<rustyraptor> "No config file found or given; using /usr/local/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf"
<ikonia> rustyraptor: /etc/NetworkManager in ubuntu by default I think
<rustyraptor> when i try to add a network.
<rustyraptor> oh yeah it is there then the problem might be different :/
<ikonia> mehdi_: just trying to find the doc for you as I don't have an ubuntu box here to hand to get the exact location
<ikonia> mehdi_: the first easy answer would be to fix your dhcp server
<ikonia> mehdi_: that way you get given the correct dns server, but hang on
<afflicto> ikonia: done, shall I just reboot and try to login with the new user?
<ikonia> afflicto: go for it
<mehdi_> if i need those to line in my resolv.conf everything works just fine
<ikonia> mehdi_: stop trying to use resolv.conf
<ikonia> mehdi_: solution 1.) fix your dhcp server - make it give you the right dns servers so you don't have to update them. Solution 2.) update /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base to include the dns servers you want
<rustyraptor> oh woops sorry I pasted th wrong error that second time
<rustyraptor> "No session found for uid 1000 (Error statting file /var/run/ConsoleKit/database: No such file or directory)"
<rustyraptor> that is the error I get when i try to add a new connection
<ikonia> rustyraptor: lets step back
<ikonia> rustyraptor: why are you manually stopping/starting network manager, it's configured to run at boot time
<ikonia> rustyraptor: lets step back
<ikonia> rustyraptor: why are you manually stopping/starting network manager, it's configured to run at boot time
<rustyraptor> well i was having issues with it so I thought I would debug it.
<rustyraptor> did you get the messages I said a few secs ago? My Internet keeps reseting for some reason.
<ikonia> rustyraptor: reboot - when you boot into the desktop network manager will be runing - don't stop/start it - configure it there and report your issues to the channel
<ikonia> rustyraptor: you're confusing matters by stopping/starting it
<rustyraptor> nope
<ikonia> nope what ?
<rustyraptor> My original issue is ""No session found for uid 1000 (Error statting file /var/run/ConsoleKit/database: No such file or directory)"
<rustyraptor> when I add a connection.
<afflicto> ikonia: same thing
<ikonia> afflicto: thats worrying
<ikonia> afflicto: have a look at the xorg logs and the Xsession-errors in your users home directory
<rustyraptor> brb gonna try rebooting.
<afflicto> ikonia: k
<ikonia> need to step away for a short while
<ikonia> afflicto: work the errors/warnings though
<ikonia> afflicto: something has up set it from your good config
<MichaelHabib> hi, i'm trying to find a distro that uses KDE with ONLY the core and no additional software .. any ideas ?
<xangua> you can set up a minimal install and just install kde if ubuntu is what you want MichaelHabib
<MichaelHabib> xangua: ty, just looked up the minimal install for ubuntu  and I got  a ~30 MB file iso !  I wonder what's in this iso and will I be able to select all the options I want, like  installing kde-core or lxde instead of the default Unity ?
<cfhowlett> MichaelHabib, yes you can make selections
<MichaelHabib> cfhowlett: ty , will download and test now .
<OY1R> i need some help with a cpu stuck on 1ghz !
<OY1R> i switch the cpu to on performance
<OY1R> i cannot switch the cpu to performance
<OY1R> xchat and firefox use up all the cpu power.
<OY1R> intel core 2 @ 2.33GHz running at 1mhz.
<OY1R> ghz
<flux242> what does 'cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor' tells you?
<MichaelHabib> and is it possible to use "search" in grub to find the disk/partition name  by UUID  ?
<MichaelHabib> Right now i'm re organizing my HDD's , making backups and replacing some , I want to be able to boot my OS without having to worry about editing GRUB menuentries by using  partition UUID
<OY1R> flux242, performance, ondemand
<Ben64> OY1R: pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<flux242> try - 'for g in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor; do echo performance > $g; done'
<Gerowen> Anybody online right now?
<flux242> Anybody has just left
<Gerowen> :P
<OY1R> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/cjQcrTF0
<Gerowen> I "think" I just got my Darkice/Icecast2 audio stream up and running, and I was wondering if somebody outside my own LAN could check it out for me.
<pers3us> join #go-nuts
<Gerowen> It's a stream of audio from my CB radio, so you'll hear people talking about whatever over coffee.
<Gerowen> http://69.176.50.206:8000/
<MichaelHabib> in this line       linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz.efi boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject      what are other options for the "boot" param ? where can I find more info about it ?
<Gerowen> There's an M3U link on the top right, I'd appreciate it if somebody could check it out and see if it's working.
<Ben64> OY1R: yeah, that looks like 1ghz, if you actually have one core set to performance that shouldn't happen
<Ben64> Gerowen: not in this channel
<Gerowen> k
<OY1R> cpu freq scaling monitor does not respond to what i do.
<Ben64> OY1R: you might want to check to see if something is wrong in the bios settings that would stop scaling from working properly
<OY1R> freq stepping is enabled
<Ben64> OY1R: ok.. pastebin "grep . /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/*"
<OY1R> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/gmXk8qfq
<Ben64> OY1R: its set to userspace, not performance
<MichaelHabib> Trying to boot and Ubuntu ISO with Grub2, at this line  "   linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz.efi boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject  "  the boot option is bassed on with the value of "casper" but according to the guys at #grub  this is distro spesific , and tips / info regarding this please ? (like what other available options .... )
<Ben64> OY1R: normally you'd want it set to "ondemand" so it will scale based on need
<MichaelHabib> passed **
<OY1R> unable to set anything
<Ben64> OY1R: cpufreq-selector -c {0,1} -g ondemand
<flux242> OY1R: there's a bios limit set to min_freq. Should be max_freq imho
<OY1R> Error calling SetGovernor: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Ben64> ooh, didn't notice that, good catch flux242
<OY1R> bios can only be set to frequency stepping off or enable
<OY1R> i'll check it again to be sure brb
<clavier> screen goes black but computer not off after update my computer (ubuntu 14.04) any ideas ?
<OY1R> dual core and frew stepping enabled
<OY1R> freq
<clavier> OY1R: i don't understand ?
<OY1R> clavier, that's not for you mate.
<OY1R> Ben64, flux242
<clavier> Yeah, so for me ? :p
<wheatthin> clavier, can you get into terminal?
<clavier> wheatthin: Yope
<clavier> wheatthin: Yes i can, why ?
<wheatthin> clavier, because you'll need to in order to resolve your issue.
<clavier> wheatthin: you can help me ?
<wheatthin> clavier, what graphics card do you have?
<clavier> wheatthin:
<clavier> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<clavier> Kernel driver in use: i915
<wheatthin> clavier, you'll have to boot into nomodeset
<wheatthin> in grub2
<clavier> wheatthin: why ?
<wheatthin> clavier, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<wheatthin> because You gotta be able to install the intel drivers later, this is just to get you into your GUI
<clavier> wheatthin: i have this: http://pastebin.com/5Wc9Z3Bm
<clavier> wheatthin: i'am in my GUI
<wheatthin> clavier, again, I'd try the nomodeset, and then reinstall your intel drivers..
<clavier> wheatthin: but when i do something hard like open 5 or 6 firefox my screen switch off but the rest are ok
<wheatthin> clavier, so you're already in the GUI?
<clavier> wheatthin: yeah
<wheatthin> and not stuck at a black screen?
<clavier> wheatthin: not but if i do something so hard for my cpu my screen switch off
<clavier> wheatthin: i have this problem after update
<wheatthin> clavier, What are the computer temps at? within reasonable range?
<clavier> wheatthin: how i can now it ? and how to reinstall my inter drivers ?
<wheatthin> clavier, does your windows stutter when you drag them?
<clavier> wheatthin: non
<clavier> wheatthin: it's normal
<subash> hi
<clavier> wheatthin: how to reinstall my interl drivers ?
<subash> anbe vaa uyire vaa
<wheatthin> clavier, 32bit or 64?
<Nathan_> What does -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 920788 Mar 28 2013 bash Mean
<clavier> wheatthin: 32
<clavier> Nathan_: linuxcommand.org/images/permissions_diagram.gif
<wheatthin> clavier, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel:i386
<rustyraptor> ikonia I tried rebooting. Could it be that I have wicd installed?
<Nathan_> What does -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 920788 Mar 28 2013 bash Mean
<wheatthin> nathon, the first part is the group
<clavier> Nathan_: see the image i send to you
<wheatthin> nathan second is owner, and 3rd part is guest
<Ben64> wheatthin: user group other
<clavier> wheatthin: i have this after command: Traitement déclenché pour  libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.4) ...
<wheatthin> ahh
<clavier> it's all ?
<wheatthin> I'm all buttbackwards this morning
<wheatthin> clavier, then either 'sudo lightdm restart' or reboot
<Nathan_> cant geet on to the image
<clavier> wheatthin: i go to test
<Ben64> Nathan_: what part of it are you actually asking about?
<Ben64> Nathan_: and what are you trying to accomplish? and why can't you view an image on the internet?
<Nathan_> it says it cannot connect to the server
<Ben64> Nathan_: you only answered 1/3 of the questions i asked
<Ben64> ok, that was productive
<reddogfish> I think ubuntu has cornered the mom and pop Linux distros.
<OY1R> Ben64, i just rebooted, all seemed fine for about 2 minutes then the scaling went back down to 1ghz
<Okitain> reddogfish: i wonder what distros you mean.
<reddogfish> OY1R: they disabled CPU scaling. It was not saving anything.
<Okitain> reddogfish: because it seems that "lonely hacker" distroes have only multiplied because of ubuntu.
<reddogfish> Okitain: most seem based on ubuntu now.
<OY1R> reddogfish, ?
<reddogfish> OY1R: they let the motherboard bios or EFI handle cpu scaling now. Even with laptops.
<OY1R> i'm stuck at 1ghz at the moment.
<Guest2307> ubuntu desktop has disappeared,how it can be recovered
<OY1R> Guest2307, try startx
<Guest2307> i can login into root but it doesn't show icons or anythink. screen remain blank after that.
<Guest2307> only backgroud appears.
<kongle_> apt-get —purge remove btsync leaves me with BTsync still running. Any pointers?
<lasers> kongle_: You can't kill/stop the service/proceess?
<kongle_> I can stop the service, but it restarts on login/reboot
<Guest27771> hi i did fresh xubuntu install with encryption bu i dont have linux swap  why is that?
<kongle_> lasers: I can stop the service, but it restarts on login/reboot
<lasers> kongle_: You could try 'dpkg -L $packagename' to see if it's really gone.
<kongle_> lasers: “dpkg-query: package ‘btsync’ is not installed”
<lasers> kongle_: I checked. btsync isn't even on Ubuntu repo....?
<lasers> kongle_: I checked. btsync isn't even on Ubuntu repo....?
<cfhowlett> !swap | Guest27771, /swap is optional.  you don't choose, you don't get.  you *can* configure /swap now if you choose
<ubottu> Guest27771, /swap is optional.  you don't choose, you don't get.  you *can* configure /swap now if you choose: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kongle_> lasers: It’s not open source and is in beta. Maintained by Bittorrent.
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<clavier> wheatthin: that's don't work ! i see my screen become black just when i start chromium, firefox also after the update
<wheatthin> clavier, hmm that's very odd. Have you tried to install the proprietary drivers?
<wheatthin> clavier, which intel gpu did you have?
<topand> hello
<topand> hello
<topand> any ubuntu 12.00 user here
<cfhowlett> topand, no 12.00 as there IS no 12.00 ... confirm your information
<nomnomsu> hi guys can someone help me with really basic thing?  i have folders like this video/movies, video/tvshows, video/animation and users like [usergroup] derp1, [mediagroup] derp2 Now what i want is to give them permissions. I want derp 1 to have access only to tv shows and derp 2 to have access to movies only. How to do so from terminal?
<crushcring> nomnomsu: sudo chown 'derp 1' folder.
<nomnomsu> ok  but will it work if i would want to grant access to user from other group in near futute too?
<crushcring> nomnomsu: sudo chown derp1 folder.
<liuxiaolin> quit
<nomnomsu> because this makes derp 1 an owner of this folder if i think correctly
<crushcring> nomnomsu: You can add multiple users to that command
<nomnomsu> so there can be more than 1 owner for folder?
<nomnomsu> crushcring: ok and what if i want derp 1 read only access? should it be chown 640 derp1 video/tvshows ?
<crushcring> nomnomsu: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/chown.1.html
<guest-7ZtWkn> hi, nothing appear on desktop after login in administrator account.
<crushcring> nomnomsu: You can look up CHOWN CHGRP CHMOD
<guest-7ZtWkn> !!ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<guest-7ZtWkn> !!ubuntu | startx
<ubottu> startx: please see above
<guest-7ZtWkn> !!ubuntu | nvidia
<ubottu> nvidia: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<crushcring> nomnomsu: You can install gnome system tools.
<cfhowlett> guest-7ZtWkn, use /msg ubottu !TRIGGERGOESHERE        to send yourself pm's
<nomnomsu> crushcring: ok will check thanks :)
<guest-7ZtWkn> crushcring | will that solve problem!!
<guest-7ZtWkn> Coz, i'm currently logged in on same ubuntu with guest account.
<michael_p> Need assistance installing epsxe.  Private mssg me if you can help.
<guest-7ZtWkn> how i can bring terminal or relative option on blank desktop, so i can try to troubleshoot.
<elichai2> hey, need help with updating bios
<elichai2> i found this: http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds040384
<elichai2> but it's for windows only
<nbusrone> newbie here , how do I change xorg brightness on my desktop to - 30 ? using nvidia driver 33`
<p3_> i have probleme in network
<p3_> i need help
<Seveas> p3_: it's kinda hard to help you if you don't say what the problem is.
<MasterPiece> in this page, http://www.ubuntu.com/management , Says the Ubuntu Landscape is not free, is it true? And the what is it about the source code? is it close? or an OpenSource as FOSS ?
<p3_> <Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-139506
<udevd> hey! Why can't I find few graphics drivers packages in Trusty repositories? They were back in Precise...
<udevd> there are cedarview-drm and such
<udevd> these*
<Sonny__> Hi guys, help me please
<Sonny__> i have intel+nvidea video on notebook, how i can install new drivers ?
<Seveas> MasterPiece: I believe the client's source is available, but the service is completely proprietary
<Vadim_> Ubuntu 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O).  TERM=linux .. please help
<p3_> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-139504
<MasterPiece> Seveas, Hello man :) Thanks for your great answers here :)
<Seveas> p3_: looks like your router isn't letting you through.
<Seveas> that's not an Ubuntu problem, your internet connection is malfunctioning.
<p3_> yes may be the router
<Seveas> Vadim_: try with TERM=xterm
<Sonny__> Someone have nvidia videocard on ur notebook?
<Dantess> hey
<Vadim_> Seveas: if use TERM=xterm, i get black windows and no warning, but no subshell too...
<Seveas> Vadim_: which terminal emulator are you using?
<Vadim_> i'm try it use from ssh (i connect to pc)
<Seveas> Vadim_: and on your local machine?
<Vadim_> no, i'm connect from other pc
<Seveas> yes, what terminal emulator do you use on that one?
<Paramezius> hello. the headphones doesn't work in my ubuntu 14.04.
<Seveas> Paramezius: that's to protect your ears :-) (try poking at the alsamixer command in the terminal)
<sonnymore> Help me please, how install drivers for nvidea on notebook?
<Seveas> !repeat | sonnymore
<ubottu> sonnymore: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Seveas> !nvidia | sonnymore
<ubottu> sonnymore: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<p3_> ok i have probleme in network http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-139504
<p3_> ping ip and www.google.com
<Paramezius> Seveas, :) that's a great security patch
<Seveas> p3_: your internet connection or router seems to be malfunctioning. Call your ISP.
<Paramezius> I tryed to tweak alsamixer in the terminal but didn't succeed
<Seveas> Paramezius: ok, pavucontrol maybe
<Paramezius> let's try
<Vadim_> Seveas: i try connect from securecrt programm, emulator "linux" + Ansi Color
<Seveas> Vadim_: ah, you're connecting from windows.
<Seveas> Try putty, it tends to works better than securecrt
<nbusrone> newbie here , how do I change xorg brightness on my desktop to -0.25 ? using nvidia driver 331 at color correction and it get reset everytime I restart.Using 14.04
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> need help with updating bios
<elichai2> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds040384
<Vadim_> Seveas: wait, try it
<MasterPiece> Is it possible to I have the Ubuntu Landspace without any limitation and without support for myself as free?
<AlexPortable> How do I enable wifi?
<MasterPiece> Can I have Ubuntu Landscape without any limitation ( & || without support ) for myself  as free ?
<BluesKaj_> AlexPortable, open network manager icon, you'll see wifi options there
<MasterPiece> AlexPortable, Check your Hardware and Go to the top menu bar, Check Network-Manager and Turn it on
<Vadim_> Seveas: SHELL=/bin/bash TERM=xterm - its use putty, but if i press Ctrl+o i can't get access to subshell , but no notify about this error,    in mcview and mc - all works correct, only not work in mcedit
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, What is your client type? Linux or Windows?
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: client in windows
<lasdam1> how do I make a rule in iptables for log everything except tcp port 80?
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, What is your program whom you are trying to the Linux Host with it?
<MasterPiece> lasdam1, join in #iptables
<lasdam1> MasterPiece: thanks
<MasterPiece> lasdam1, iptables -A CHAIN -j LOG --log-prefix "PREFIX" --log-level LEVEL
<MasterPiece> lasdam1, be lucky ;)
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: SecureCRT or Putty try connect to my work PC where ubuntu via ssh and i want edit file & use subshell.
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, Use putty in order to I can assume it please ;)
<lasdam1> MasterPiece: that doesn't help - I need to log everything Except tcp port 80
<MasterPiece> lasdam1, So accept the 80 port before log rule ;)
<lasdam1> MasterPiece: oh, that's right, lol.
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, Do you have your work P.C IP  and a route to that ?
<MasterPiece> lasdam1, Your welcome ;)
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: Yes, i have IP and i can get access to my pc
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, open a cmd and try to ping your remote P.C , tell me the ping answer :)
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, R U an admin ? or I'm in speaking with a user ?
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, My default : user
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, Since if you are an admin, you can handle it right and easy ;)
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: you try trolling me ? ;)
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: yes, i admin and my pc is answer
<p3_> i have failed by network manager
<lasdam1> MasterPiece: yeah, thanks again
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: if need i can show you via teamviewer
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, No No, I just want to know who is audience;)
<MasterPiece> lasdam1, your welcome again ;)
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: :) ah, okey :) yes, i'm admin this pc.
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, OK, tell me what is exactly your problem with an remote ssh ?
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, :)
<QueensMelons> guys please help me this keeps showing up on my screen http://goo.gl/Fthku1
<AlexPortable> MasterPiece: BluesKaj_ 'Enable wifi' is checked, but it says wifi is disabled
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: yes, its my problem, i'm can't use MCEDIT in SUBSHELL
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, How many bandwidth do you have for that tunnel ?
<SchrodingersScat> QueensMelons: that is a short url to a youtube video/playlist, are you sure this isn't !spam ?
<MasterPiece> AlexPortable, Do you checked your hardware properly ?
<AlexPortable> MasterPiece: yes, on windows wifi works
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: but where does the speed?
<MasterPiece> AlexPortable, Linux is not windows ;) What is your wireless driver ? Google it ;) ( Search about your wireless card model and Ubuntu ;) )
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, If you connection is too small, You can't work with remote easily ;)
<MasterPiece> If your*
<AlexPortable> MasterPiece: it worked before, but it's now down due to rfkill
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: 1Gb/s to world & both pc
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, R U in a D.C ?!!!
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, Do you know what you tell above ?!
<cfhowlett> QueensMelons, pro-tip: don't click random links on your computer.  pro-tip 2, don't share/spam random links on IRC
<QueensMelons> wow guys so srs
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: yes, i know what you tell
<MasterPiece> AlexPortable, Do you know how to work with wireless drivers and installation processes?
<AlexPortable> MasterPiece: drivers are already installed.
<AlexPortable> MasterPiece: it's rfkill i cannot undo
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, 1Gbps is for an Data Center Bandwidth! Its very expensive for an Home user! or Home admin!
<MasterPiece> AlexPortable, Do you google it?
<salitt> ..
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, for a* data center ..
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: its standart connection in my country (Latvia)
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, Uhh! Congrats!
<Seveas> MasterPiece: gbit ethernet is pretty common in house these days (not the connection to the isp though :))
<jp_hranice> Please help I can't start ubuntu. http://pastebin.com/NJ2QACg7
<AlexPortable> MasterPiece: yes
<BluesKaj_> AlexPortable, open a terminal and run, sudo dhclient wlan0
<MasterPiece> Seveas, I don't think so before this time! :D ha ha :)))
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj_: RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible to due RF-kill
<Seveas> jp_hranice: ooh, segfault in X, that's not very nice at all :(
<nully> AlexPortable: sudo rfkill list
<nully> if it says the hardkill is on, you have to press the phsyical switch to turn your wifi on.
<AlexPortable> hci0 bluetooth, soft blocked: yes, hard blocked: no
<AlexPortable> phy0 wireless lan, soft blocked: no, hard blocked: yes
<Seveas> jp_hranice: you'll need to file a bug
<nully> AlexPortable: there you hvae it, your wifi button is turned off
<AlexPortable> acer-wireless: wireless lan, soft blocked: yes, hard blocked: no
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: so, its my speed not help for find why "mcedit" can't work "subshell", where "mc" & "mcview" work perfect "subshell"
<nully> could be the Fn+FKey button
<AlexPortable> well if I press it nothing happens
<AlexPortable> I have fn + f11 = airplane mode button
<nully> oh i see
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, yes :D my own guess has been failed ;)
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, I don't know what is the problem :)
<nully> AlexPortable: try sudo rfkill unblock 3
<BluesKaj_> AlexPortable, makje sure airplane mode is disabled
<AlexPortable> nully: still softblocked
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj_: in ubuntu or on my hardware button?
<nully> AlexPortable: try 2
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: =) in your work mcedit ?
<BluesKaj_> ubuntu
<AlexPortable> nully: same result
<AlexPortable> 2 stays hard blocked
<jp_hranice> Seveas,  I can get acces by ssh
<BluesKaj_> ok nm , too many cooks ...this getting us nowhere
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, yes, in working with mcedit in your Env ;)
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: and subshell too work ? in mcedit ?
<p3_> i can not acces to net
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: run "mcedit" and try press "ctrl+o"
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, I don't use mecedit, First : VIM, Second : VIM-Tiny, Third : Nano ;)
<jp_hranice> OK i try to file a bug
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: you can install for check, please
<mindless_chaos> okay, so my system recieved an update and an updated kernel, and now there is no X. I tried fixing it last night but i was tired and gave up. can some one give me a direction
<lolcat> Hello
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, LOL
<lolcat> How can I check what GPU I am using?
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, No, I can't ;)
<Seveas> win 100
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: you are user ?
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: not admin ?
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, :))) :D Whats is the difference to you? I'm developer ;)
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: you developer , strange, why you can't download "mc" for check "mcedit", maybe you speed connection is very very slow ?
<ghostlines> hi, I'm trying to configure smokeping according to this ubuntu doc http://goo.gl/SHbRpK but don't understand what they mean by  'Edit the smokeping.fcgi script to point to your smokeping_cgi script.'
<bodhi_zazen> lolcat, lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12
<mindless_chaos> hum....
<mindless_chaos> no one?
<Petazz> How often do these bugs usually get resolved? I'm suffering at this exact bug and it seems like its been around for quite some time https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1203592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1203592 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard backlight does not work in Samsung Series 9 NP900X4C" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mindless_chaos> i wish I could remember what I was told wasn't installed
<mindless_chaos> xfglr I think??
<bibi234> I'm using a software that creates a virtual machine, I've only configured the private ip "192.168.5.10" for this virtual machine, I've just figured out that when I'm connected in ssh into that virtual machine, I can reach the host machine by using the ip "192.168.5.1", what is that rule?
<MasterPiece> Seveas, be lucky , I'll back here to ask about ubuntu landscape license and Source code tomorrow :)
<bodhi_zazen> Petazz, depends on the bug, the complexity, and the time the developer has available. Some bugs are resolved in 24 hours, others take longer. Feel free to submit a patch =)
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, haha :D toggling me to install it? :D I don't like mcedit, Since its very cheap ;)
<lolcat> bodhi_zazen: it lits both
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, be lucky
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, bye
<AlexPortable> nully: BluesKaj_ ?
<Seveas> MasterPiece: I think you'd better ask Canonical.
<Vadim_> MasterPiece: bye, user =)
<flux242> i need a keyword for 'recording' a window content. Not video grabbing and not screenshooting. How do you call it?
<MasterPiece> Seveas, yes, its a good Idea, I'll Mail them ASAP :)
<mindless_chaos> no one?fglrx
<mindless_chaos> fglrx
<mindless_chaos> thats the one
<mindless_chaos> Okay, my fglrx module is not installed
<mindless_chaos> when I try to install I get an error
<Petazz> bodhi_zazen: Would most def be interested, don't have the experience though to really dig in :)
<bodhi_zazen> lolcat, you can also grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mindless_chaos> dpkg --configure -a doesnt fix it
<MasterPiece> Vadim_, Think whatever you like ;) I'm for myself and you can't change my own quiddity :)
<MasterPiece> bye all
<Petazz> bodhi_zazen: Anyways, who do actually develop the thing and how do the bugs get assigned?
<mindless_chaos> nor does apt-get install -f
<mindless_chaos> SO...
<mindless_chaos> I am at a brick wall
<lolcat> bodhi_zazen: it loads a ton of modules
<mindless_chaos> no X, if anyone can give me a clue
<bodhi_zazen> Petazz, unless it is a problem with packaging or some ubuntu specific feature, it is sent upstream to gnome
<lolcat> bodhi_zazen: I just want to know if I use discrete or normal gpu
<bodhi_zazen> You can ask on the gnome mailing list
<bodhi_zazen> lolcat, pastebin the output of those commands, otherwise how do you expect us to tell you ?
<bodhi_zazen> lolcat - guess what GPU I am using =)
<Vadim_> Ubuntu 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O).  TERM=linux .., if use "mcview" & "mc" - subshell is work (ctrl+o),  please help
<Mr_Unknown> sup ubuntu lovers !
<billy-> hi all
<Mr_Unknown> hey :)
<Mr_Unknown> how are you doing ?
<michbexxx> ′′;)′′
<michbexxx> by the way
<billy-> where can i find some music?
<cfhowlett> billy-, wrong channel - this is ubuntu support
<billy-> sorryù
<michbexxx> youtube haha
<billy-> -.-
<BluesKaj_> AlexPortable, try this in the terminal , and if you connected to the 'net by cable/ethernet then this command won't start your wifi, you willneed to disconnect the ethernet cable, sudo dhclient wlan0 ,then, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<foxnet> hi all, I am having trouble with my unity. I just did a fresh install of 14.04 and my hardware acceleration is disable I came across a tool/cmd (usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test) and it showed that all the features are supported except Unity 3D supported is "no". I was using 14.10 yesterday and it was silky smooth I am assuming the hardware acceleration was working then. Could some one please tell me how to enable it.
<Saleem> how to mount network share from ubuntu 12.04 to window 7
<cfhowlett> !samba | Saleem,
<ubottu> Saleem,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj_: dhclient wlan0 gives operation not permitted due to rfkill
<Saleem> like i have server ip address i want to use this and should show in ubuntu 12.04 forever
<Chuck_Norris> AlexPortable: sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<Saleem> the link u give will it last forever even the system restart
<AlexPortable> Chuck_Norris: done, still blocked
<Chuck_Norris> AlexPortable: rfkill unblock all  -.-
<AlexPortable> Chuck_Norris: done, still blocked
<Chuck_Norris> idk, but... it is a notebook/netbook?
<AlexPortable> notebook
<dmoyne> I have QWERTY keyboard set when entering my password to open a kde session where I need AZERTY. How can this get fixed?
<AlexPortable> wait
<AlexPortable> a reboot and your command solved it
<AlexPortable> thanks Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> AlexPortable: see if it has a "key" to enable en disable wifi (sometimes it is a combination of keys like FN + wifi key)
<Chuck_Norris> AlexPortable: np
<foxnet>  I am having trouble with my unity. I just did a fresh install of 14.04 and my hardware acceleration is disable I came across a tool/cmd (usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test) and it showed that all the features are supported except Unity 3D supported is "no". I was using 14.10 yesterday and it was silky smooth I am assuming the hardware acceleration was working then. Could some one please tell me how to enable it.
<BluesKaj_> !cookie | Chuck_Norris
<ubottu> Chuck_Norris: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<foxnet> I guess no one knows an answer to my question
<Guest53574> 这里是哪里?
<cfhowlett> !cn | Guest53574
<ubottu> Guest53574: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest53574> anybody here
<cfhowlett> Guest53574, english only.
<Guest53574> ok, thx
<ralfr> Pretty new to Ubuntu (14.04): Configuring network via Unity. Where do I find the settings on the command line? /etc/network/interfaces does not seem to be the place.
<remymartin9> is ubuntu and lubuntu the same?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | remymartin9,
<ubottu> remymartin9,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu | remymartin9
<ubottu> remymartin9: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<remymartin9> so i can ask lubuntu questions here
<remymartin9> right
<cfhowlett> remymartin9, read ... carefully.  the !lubuntu link gives specifies the channel
<remymartin9> ok so i just installed lubuntu but it isn't recognizing my secondary storage harddrive
<remymartin9> your sentence tells me that it's ubuntu
<Saleem> is there any screenshot step by step  guide to mount network share
<cfhowlett> remymartin9, there's a dedicated lubuntu channel.  or use this one.  note they're are different channels
<remymartin9> cfhowlett:  i arleady figured that much
<cfhowlett> remymartin9, secondary storage not seen?  I take it that's a USB hdd or similar
<remymartin9> no
<remymartin9> installed
<remymartin9> with my desktop
<ralfr> quit
<ralfr> quit
<remymartin9> ssd as primary and i have a secondary
<cfhowlett> remymartin9, ah yes.  doable and done before but not by me.  ask again in channel.  someone will know.
<etwarrior> I am looking for some support in installing.
<cfhowlett> !details | etwarrior,
<ubottu> etwarrior,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<etwarrior> The partition menu, I would like to keep my original partition, and I know what I'm doing with that, but I'm getting a "Mount Checklist", which is Root (/), and EFI (/boot/efi)
<mirak> hello
<remymartin9> cfhowlett:  it's actually pretty complicated
<mirak> I just want a command line ubuntu.
<remymartin9> i found the directions and i dont even get it
<mirak> is there something to handle network interfaces ?
<cfhowlett> etwarrior, I believe that's the common UEFI arrangement ... http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/02/05/gpt-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/
<mirak> automatically ?
<cfhowlett> remymartin9, those more ... exotic ... configurations do require more care and feeding.
<remymartin9> I can do it but it would take my a whole day to comprehend it
<imyerrow> how do i resolve w: failed to fetch error messages when doing a sudo apt-get update?
<cfhowlett> imyerrow, depends on the reason for the error ...
<EriC^^> imyerrow: sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999
<imyerrow> here is the specific message: W: Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Bad header line
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, what does that command do?
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: it's like pastebinit
<cfhowlett> imyerrow, try switching to the main mirrors.
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, got it.
<imyerrow> cfhowlett dunno that means sorry haha
<imyerrow> or how do i do that?
<cfhowlett> imyerrow, software center > settings > software sources >
<cfhowlett> imyerrow, *** download from ***
<imyerrow> i already have successfully installed dropbox so not sure why im getting that error in the first place
<EriC^^> imyerrow: can you paste the error?
<imyerrow> i did already up above
<EriC^^> the full error
<EriC^^> oh sorry
<EriC^^> i missed it
<EriC^^> imyerrow: seems like they have an error that the ppa maintainers have to fix
<cfhowlett> imyerrow, ah, PPA!  contact the maintainers
<imyerrow> ok i fixed by just going to synaptics manager --> settings > other software sources and unchecked the dropbox source
<EriC^^> imyerrow: yeah, you removed the ppa
<imyerrow> but do i need it? like i said dropbox is installed an seems to be working ok
<imyerrow> maybe i need it to update my dropbox version?
<EriC^^> imyerrow: well i think it would be better, cause there might be updates
<etwarrior> cfhowlett, figured it out... thanks!
<EriC^^> imyerrow: give it a shot later to see if it works
<etwarrior> cfhowlett, that article didn't necessarily help, but thanks again.
<imyerrow> yeah that is what i thought, ok thanks
<cfhowlett> etwarrior, that there is some good detective work, Lou!
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: are you familiar with lubuntu/old pc's?
<tuxdna> I was installing flash player on my machine using  - apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, somewhat.  I know that lubuntu is specically optimized for "legacy" and low specification hardware
<tuxdna> Apparently, it failed: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.411.orig.tar.gz  404  Not Found
<cfhowlett> !flash | tuxdna
<ubottu> tuxdna: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lord4163> Does anybody know about 10Gbit public iperf servers?
<tuxdna> ubottu: that doesn't  work
<ubottu> tuxdna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: my friend has an old pc with amd athelon .. 2.0ghz with 1GB of ram, he has winxp right now but it needs formatting, though he could maybe install lubuntu, do you think it would work better?
<OerHeks> tuxdna, current version is 11.2.202.425.orig.tar.gz
<tuxdna> the link is 404 Not Found
<EriC^^> *thought
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, I'd start with lubuntu!  MAYBE xubuntu could also be an option.
<OerHeks> tuxdna, i guess you neet to run sudo apt-get update first
<tuxdna> well, I am using Ubuntu 14.10 and flashplugin-installer is picking that version
<OerHeks> need*
<tuxdna> I did apt-get update
<tuxdna> OerHeks: already updated
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<tuxdna> OerHeks: let me check once again
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, happy2help
<OerHeks> !info  flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nully> I think there is no more new versions of Flash for gnu/linux
<OerHeks> tuxdna, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tuxdna> OerHeks: its working now. Thanks :-)
<Vadim_> Ubuntu 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O).  TERM=linux .., if use "mcview" & "mc" - subshell is work (ctrl+o),  please help
<OerHeks> tuxdna, have fun
<adam_dddd> How can I run my programs in desktop? (this is the error: Untrusted application launcher)
 * cfhowlett remembers running "apt-get update" for years in the belief that it would keep his system updated ...
<ikonia> adam_dddd: what are you trying to run and how ?
<adam_dddd> I have the shortcuts of some of the programs (in /usr/share/applications/) on my computer there. but I can't run them.
<Ricky_det> hey, I'm trying install ubuntu onto my computer but I keep getting this error : https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10845929_428636770620623_6438938889569220089_n.jpg?oh=29a1d9974d1085a9cd206adff87beca7&oe=54FA1A89&__gda__=1425904319_42a963f5a005ac6b03eccc15b0351380
<guig33k> hi want to know if actually ubuntu has released the last amd proprietary driver 14.12 of 09/12/2014 ? i use fglrx-update but i m not sure is the last
<guig33k> ???
<cfhowlett> Rick_SDR, www.tinyurl.com
<guig33k> on ubuntu 14.10
<Ricky_det> cfhowlett: hey man, I was talking to you yesterday to
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, welcome back
<OerHeks> Ricky_det, go into softwarecenter > edit > sources and remove the cd from sources.
<guig33k> how i can know the fglrx version of my driver ?
<Ricky_det> cfhowlett: : http://i.imgsafe.org/a63ae0c.jpg
<Ricky_det> OerHeks: I'm on windows right now
<Ricky_det> I don't know how to get into software centre from the cd ?
<EriC^^> Ricky_det: did you checksum the iso?
<Ricky_det> EriC^^: sorry man I have no idea what that means
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Ricky_det
<ubottu> Ricky_det: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tetz> hey guys, i have a pc with 2 gpu s and 3 mon s ... plymouth is shown on every mon but xserver only on 2, how to fix this?
<Ricky_det> cfhowlett: what does "cd \path\to\cddir" mean ?
<Ricky_det> I downloaded the md5sum.exe
<Ricky_det> where does it want a path to ?
<EriC^^> Ricky_det: the iso i guess
<Ricky_det> the disc or md5 folder?
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, cd = change directory         /path = to the location of the the .iso
<andrcmdr> I just installed Ubuntu along side of a windows partition. When the machine boots it goes to a windows boot selection, I select Ubuntu it takes me straight to a grub prompt. When I type boot is says error no kernel loaded.
<fego> u/3
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, easy way on linux is to drag/drop the .iso into the terminal.  haven't used windows in so long, IDK if this works there
<andrcmdr> Everything I’v searched so far isn’t working.
<JustPie> Hey all. I have a rather strange situation. I am using a mdadm raid5 (sdc1,sdd1,sde1). I had everything setup fine for a few days. I rebooted my box and now all my disks are out of order. sdc1, is now sda1, etc. So my raid is broken. Does anyone know why this happened?
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: boot a live usb and type sudo parted -l , paste in paste.ubuntu.com please
<JustPie> andrcmdr: did you install windows before or after linux?
<andrcmdr> Yes. Thanks EriC^^
<andrcmdr> JustPie: before
<Ricky_det> cfhowlett: I'm not getting how to do this unfortunatly -_-
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, do you still have .iso?
<andrcmdr> @EriC^^ paste.ubuntu.com/9517343
<Ricky_det> cfhowlett: yeah
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, boot the usb.  then go to your stored .iso and md5sum
<Ricky_det> whats det mean?
<Ricky_det> ohh
<Ricky_det> nvm
<Ricky_det> kk
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: and paste here
<prius-C> what powersaver options do we have for ubuntu on laptops?
<prius-C> i get really poor battery life
<ikonia> poor battery life is normally caused by poor power management support in linux
<kyle> hello!
<ikonia> as in compatibility
<prius-C> so what can i do? install windows?!
<ikonia> if that works better for you
<ikonia> I'd certainly look at the hardware I'd got and check it's linux support status
<andrcmdr> @EriC^^ ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi/: No such file or directory
<ikonia> to understand what parts are/are not supported
<ikonia> you could find great support and I'm mistaken
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: you're not booted in uefi?
<prius-C> msi ghost 444 laptop
<ikonia> I'm stating a common cause with no investigation
<prius-C> that is my computer
<ikonia> prius-C: ok, so research it's linux compatibility
<andrcmdr> I’m in the demo cd
<andrcmdr> uefi is off in bios
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: i think you installed ubuntu in legacy mode, you have a 1024kb partition which i think is the bios-boot for gpt to work
<prius-C> ikonia: how would i do that?
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: why?
<Chuck_Norris> prius-C: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/advanced-power-management-tool-tlp-06.html
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: you have gpt and an efi partition..
<ikonia> prius-C: research, the web, the vendor, the individual chipsets
<andrcmdr> I don’t know. I just booted form the dvd and installed to the best I could.
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: did you disable uefi?
<andrcmdr> Yes, in the bios
<prius-C> thank you Chuck_Norris you always kick serious ass!
<Vadim_> Ubuntu 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O).  TERM=linux .., if use "mcview" & "mc" - subshell is work (ctrl+o),  please help
<Saleem> i got the message as unable to mount Windows Mount Only root can mount it
<prius-C> i now have a 2 hour battery life instead of the usual 45 minutes
<Saleem> hot to fix this issue
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: when did you disable it?
<ikonia> prius-C: I advise against blindly installing that
<Saleem> anyone tell this issue how to fix t
<prius-C> ikonia: well, your method is way too advanced for me i can barely install an operating system
<ikonia> prius-C: installing 3rd party software blindly is even more advanced and dangerous
<andrcmdr> I don’t know. It’s been a blur trying to get this to work.
<andrcmdr> Probably before I installed Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: ok, why did you disable it?
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: win8 was running with uefi, you disabled it, then installed ubuntu?
<andrcmdr> I’m running win7. No uefi.
<EriC^^> so you disabled uefi before, and then installed win7?
<andrcmdr> I have win7 installed and uefi disabled.
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<andrcmdr> Sorry for the confusion. I appreciate your help.
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: no problem
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: did you mount the filesystem?
<andrcmdr> I’m booting back into the live cd
<EriC^^> ok
<andrcmdr> I mounted the filesystem
<andrcmdr> that’s the windows one
<Qusstem> hello
<EriC^^> ?
<ph88> i have ubuntu gnome 14.10 and i try to enable hibernate with    sudo pm-hibernate    but it can not be found  on my system. I had hibernate working before i upgraded form 14.04 .. what can i do about this ?
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: sda5? it's ext4
<andrcmdr> My bad, GUI Icon confused me. It’s linux.
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; sudo mount --bind /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: sorry, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; sudo mount --bind $i /mnt$i; done
<x-os> hello all! not sure if this is the best place to ask but would anyone happen to know a good ready-made proxy solution or script (preferably in PHP) that can be used like...https://example.com/proxy/browse.php?whatismyip.com. my goal is to have these sort of links up on a local html page at the office to provide some what of a private 'http proxy portal' for users at work to be able to seemlesly login to accounts that have to be accessed through
<x-os> specific IPs without making mistakes when changing proxy info on the browser itself. all our servers run Ubuntu 14.04
<andrcmdr> EriC^^: I’m getting bash: syntax error near unexpected token `sudo’
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: my bad
<SchrodingersScat> missing a do
<andrcmdr> oops
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: sorry, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount --bind $i /mnt$i; done
<squinty> ph88:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pm-hibernate&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<andrcmdr> I did that.
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: sudo chroot /mnt
<andrcmdr> chroot: failed to run command `bin/bash`: No such file or directry
<Ricky_det> cfhowlett: by boot the cd you mean run it ?
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, yes.
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: type ls -l /mnt
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: do you see your installation?
<Ricky_det> cfhowlett: okay, do I run wubi.exe ? or go to file folders and get the md5 hash ?
<andrcmdr> I see files. not a linux filesystem
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, never say "wubi" again.  never.  it's the forbidden term.
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: odd
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: what files?
<Ricky_det> erks , sorry!
<EriC^^> andrcmdr: can you type sudo parted -l and make sure sda5 is the ext4 partition?
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, you said you had the .iso.  find.  boot ubuntu.  open file manager.  go to .iso location.  start terminal.  md5sum the .iso
<Ricky_det> is the ISO location going to be the same on ubuntu as it is on windows
<Ricky_det> and how do I ms5sum the iso
<Ricky_det> *md5sum
<andrcmdr> parted shows number 5 is my ext4
<andrcmdr> here’s the files
<andrcmdr> paste.ubuntu.com/9517793
<Ricky_det> cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, start terminal  md5sum foo.iso
<Ricky_det> foo = folder ?
<Vadim_> Ubuntu 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O).  TERM=linux .., if use "mcview" & "mc" - subshell is work (ctrl+o),  please help
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, NAMEOFISO.iso
<Ricky_det> okay
<Ricky_det> brb
<pepe> hello
<pepe> whats app men?
<javier_> Hi Pepe
<ikonia> pepe: ?
<SchrodingersScat> pepe: application, software, program
<pepe> ??
<cfhowlett> Ricky_det, note the command structure and response    http://fpaste.org/159635/
<pepe> hi
<ricky_ub> im on cfhowlett
<ricky_ub> now I can give you live feed :p
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, do your thing!
<_jay1> 12.04: anyone know the location of the application folder? (I'm actually having a hard time compiling a program because it can't find libboost-locale, which is installed, but I think it's in the wrong place.)
<EriC^^> _jay1: whereis libboost-locale
<_jay1> usr/lib
<pepe> i  can help you _jay1
<SchrodingersScat> _jay1: also, you got the -dev package, yeah?
<compdoc> sudo updatedb, then:   locate libboost
<_jay1> I will check on the dev package
<EriC^^> _jay1: dpkg -L <package> | grep libboost
<pepe> _jay1 /usr/share/lintian/overrides
<pepe> _jay1 thats the answers
<pepe> _jay1 thats the answer
<_jay1> there are many answers here :)
<Chuck_Norris> _jay1: sudo apt-get install libboost-locale-dev
<azizLIGHT> Can I install ubuntu server 14.04 which is x64 on a 64 bit cpu and 64 bit Windows 7 with vmware workstation 11
<_jay1> if I go to install lib boost-dev it wants to remove a lot of other boost libs
<_jay1> *locale-dev
<_jay1> unable to locate libboost-locale-dev
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, sure, if you have  licences for vmware workstation 11 and windows
<azizLIGHT> I mean do I get 32bit server or 64 bit server in this scenario
<azizLIGHT> Do not want to commit to the wrong download on my connection
<BluesKaj_> azizLIGHT, depends which server architecture you choose to install, both 32 and 64bit should be available
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, if you click the right button, you don't get 32 bit
<azizLIGHT> Which will work: 64 bit or 32 bit
<BluesKaj_> both will, if your sytem is 64 bit
<squinty> azizLIGHT:   have you checked to see if vmware supports 64 bit installs.  that should tell you if applicable or not
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: hey I can't access any folders on the trial of ubuntu ?
<ricky_ub> I'm on the trial version through my cd right now
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, where is the .iso?
<Vadim_> ====Help request :      Ubuntu 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O).  TERM=linux .., if use "mcview" & "mc" - subshell is work (ctrl+o),  please help
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: its in the downloads folder in windows
<ricky_ub> and on the disc I'd assu,e
<ricky_ub> *assume
<_jay1> I would like to be able to just symlink the boost-locale lib to the proper folder, but "application/x-sharelib is buried somewhere...
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, stop assuming.  where did you *store* the .iso?
<ricky_ub> i messed up
<squinty> ricky_ub:   start  Disks   from the main menu and see if your windows partition is mounted.  if not you should be able to mount it from there
<ricky_ub> im ganna reboot and double check where its stored I cant find it atm
<enko_> I am having trouble wtih grub auto selecting Ubuntu - I have to select it myself to boot, Can someone please assist? here is my grub:
<enko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9517989/
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: I'm rebooting, wrote down exact dir this time
<enko_> from what I understand "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" auto selects the first one in the list which is "Ubuntu" but grub literally just sits there
<hemlis> what is the version of kernel on Trusty ?
<cfhowlett> hemlis, depends on what you've upgraded to ...
<amari> hemlis: 3.13 (with 3.16 available from the official repository)
<squinty> hemlis: 3.13.0-43 after updating here
<hemlis> current default ?
<hemlis> ok
<hemlis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/foo2capt
<hemlis> this could not build for me
<He4dShOt> hello
<azizLIGHT> Well I downloaded 64 bit server and vmware says no I cannot do it
<He4dShOt> how can I change the programs that open when I click  a irc:// link on the browser?
<azizLIGHT> Waste of time
<reisio> azizLIGHT: :)
<reisio> virtualbox is less annoying frequently
<reisio> being open source
<reisio> and more annoying other times, being from Sun :p
<jmadero> is there a way for me to completely silence my subwoofer?
<jmadero> I thought changing pulse to 5.0 vs. 5.1 would do it, did not
<reisio> unplug it
<reisio> but yeah you can no doubt disable it from pulse, too
<jmadero> it's an all in one setup - the speakers run through the sub
<reisio> or alsa
<squinty> oracle now... sun origin
<reisio> yup
<reisio> oracle would only make it worse, of course :)
<enko_> Any linux guru's on to help with my Grub situation?
<reisio> enko_: #gurus
<enko_> lol i went there :/
<jmadero> enko_: #linux maybe
<squinty> enko_:  I have noticed that happening on a couple of occasions where the system has been shutdown improperly (ie power outage).  you might want to try  fsck'ing your drives to see it reports anything amiss.
<enko_> squinty, ok, will do.
<zoom> my screen is flickering, is that just the computer being old?
<jmadero> zoom: how old is your computer?
<zoom> 2.75 years
<rozeo> hi
<reisio> hi roz
<adleida> hello
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: hey man, I booted my ubuntu CD and on that I found the location where .iso is
<ricky_ub> now what do I do sir ?
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, file manager: open a terminal in the .iso location.
<ricky_ub> how do I do that?
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: how do i do that?
<ricky_ub> open a terminal in the .iso location
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, right click: open terminal
<applepi> Hi all..  I was having some trouble with my rc.local script being run twice when I discovered ALL rcN scripts seem to be running twice
<applepi> I can't seem to track down why this is happening
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: all I see it new folder, newdocument, orgnize desktop by name, keep aligned and change desktop backround
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: but I opened a terminal by just searching it how do I cd to the iso location?>
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, open a terminal.  type md5sum    leave a space.  drag and drop the .iso in the terminal
<applepi> does anyone have an experience in this / know why this is happening?
<reisio> applepi: maybe your init system is running twice
<applepi> reisio: but why would it be doing that?  I can't find any reason it would be..
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: okay I did it
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, so your terminal now has: md5sum stuffgoeshere.iso
<reisio> applepi: right, that's the point, to find it :)
<ricky_ub> yeah
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: yeah
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, <enter>
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: okay I did it
<ricky_ub> nothing happend I don't think
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, fpaste.org    let's see
<applepi> reisio: it's bizarre, I can only find one call to init.d/rcS...  maybe I just need to take it out and see what complains or something.
<ricky_ub> fpaste.org/159641/18580476/
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: fpaste.org/159641/18580476/
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, there you go.  compare that LOOOONG number against the hashsum from the download site
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: I found out on the page
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, they should match
<ricky_ub> yes they do perfectly, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, then you have a good .iso.  now you need only verify the USB.  read the wiki
<ricky_ub> USB?
<ricky_ub> I got a DVD/CD
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, same same
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | ricky_ub
<ubottu> ricky_ub: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jetro> hey all, I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and I just updated the system (via system monitor). After the update my computer restarts and I try to log in using my password. Once I enter my password all I see is the background and nothing else
<jetro> I can move the mouse around and that's about it
<jetro> I don't see my apps, and pressing ctrl-alt-t does not open terminal
<squinty> ricky_ub:  fwiw and for possible future reference, you might want to checkout  winmd5sum  (freebie) for your windows install (gui and automatically does a comparision of the md5sum results)  a little user friendly than just the commandline md5sum imho
<jetro> the graphics also look blurry, so I think there may be an issue with my nvidia driver
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: okay, great is it ok if I rename the file to something shorter so this is easier to do?
<ricky_ub> the .iso file
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, of course!  you are using the terminal ... come to the dark side!
<squinty> jetro:  if you installed a newer kernel as part of the update, you should be able to select the previous kernel from the grub boot menu.  that should get you into a working desktop again
<jetro> squinty, when ubuntu boots up it does not go through the boot menu (it was like this even before the update)
<jetro> so it just directly goes to the login screen
<squinty> jetro:   you can access the boot menu by pressing down on your shift key after the initial boot screen
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: this is so fricken hard. lol
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, only the first time
<jetro> squinty, let me try that
<squinty> ricky_ub:  doesn't have to be... copy the iso to your linux partition and then use your file manager to rename the iso.  forget about doing it in terminal
<ricky_ub> squinty: oh yeah I renamed it in my file manager, I meant verifying the CD was really difficult
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, bad downloads happen.  bad cd/dvd's happen.  a few minutes to verify your media can save a lot of confusion and heartache
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I was Trying to install xampp and it didnt seem to work, but the most annoying part is that I firefox is nhot behaving the same: I cannot see my history and it doesnt keep any of my7 previous tabs open. Is there a way to fix that?
<squinty> ricky_ub:  if you boot up the dvd, isn't there an option to verify the dvd medium integrity?  (most live iso's seem to included that as part of the boot up options iirc)
<clavier> i find the source of my problème, when i open something i relation with flash like a youtube video my screen go be black
<cfhowlett> squinty, that only verifies that the internal filesystem of the cd/dvd.  doesn't compare the actual OS against the hash
<squinty> nimbiotics:  look in firefox's options > general > show my tabs from last time
<jetro> squinty, I tried pressing shift at various times during the booting process (pressing and holding shift as well), but was not able to get the boot menu up
<nimbiotics> squinty: I did that, yet, everytime I start firefox its almost like I just installed, except firefox has all my addons (with the default settings)
<squinty> jetro: should work. you can also edit the grub file to make it automatically display. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command_Line_and_Rescue_Mode for details
<squinty> nimbiotics:  try disabling your addons to see if one off them is causing a problem.  firefox --help   in terminal for options.   #firefox channel on freenode too
<jetro> squinty, I am not able to access terminal or tty mode, basically the login screen comes up, and after I enter my password everything freezes, let me try shift a few more times
<nimbiotics> squinty: thanks
<ricky_ub> squinty: I don't see one
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: alright. I think the DVD is bad since it does not work in the installation part, I'll just get a new one
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, STOP!
<ricky_ub> verifying will take alot of time I don't have atm
<ricky_ub> kk
<squinty> ricky_ub:  if burning a new dvd, burn at a low value (ie 4X)  high burn values is a common source of burn errors
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: okay stopped whats up:P
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, you have to read the links we send.  those hash sums WILL be different.  that's why I sent you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<ricky_ub> okay
<darkneo> Hello everyone from darkneo
<ki7rw> is their an HCL somewhere that has a list of hotspot devices that are compatible with linux?
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: I did, I can't figure out what it all means I mean ls "-l ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso -rw-r--r-- 1 jsmith jsmith 732766208 2008-10-28 23:24 ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, use the current information not those placeholders
<ricky_ub> I don't get how to make my version of that like where to input my information etc
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, ls -l is the command.  the iso is YOUR iso
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: I'm getting command not found
<jetro> squinty, so yeah shift doesnt seem to bring the menu up and I can't seem to access terminal or tty in any way to change grub settings
<ricky_ub> when I type in 1s -1 ubun.iso , cfhowlett
<jetro> I am screwed?
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, drag and drop the ubun.iso
<jetro> squinty, I think this has to do with my nvidia graphics card and it's driver, which I manually installed since there was no package for it. Should I take out the graphics card and try the onboard graphics?
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: I'm getting the same thing cammond not found
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, paste
<squinty> jetro:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   see "Normal" heading information.  might be able to access grub via pressing Esc
<dash_> A normal 'apt-get dist-upgrade' seemed to have broken my X setup (I ony get a black screen with a mouse cursor instead of the login screen) for me yesterday, or so. Is this a known problem? I'm on 14.10.
<jetro> squinty, actually the only dvi port I see is on my graphics card
<ricky_151> http://fpaste.org/159644/85823171/,  cfhowlett
<ricky_ub> cfhowlett: ricky_151 is me on my desktop with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ricky_ub, letters only: no numbers; ls+one space+l
<squinty> jetro:  you could also try reinstalling grub via the livedvd (via chroot) the information should also be on that last page I posted
<christophe_> hello everyone
<BlackY> Hi
<christophe_> there are many thing that do not work out fine here for me
<exoyds_> hi!
<christophe_> probleme with firefow crashing
<squinty> dash_:  nvidia graphics?  seems to be common the last couple of days.  tried rebooting and selecting a previous kernel from the grub boot menu?  worth a try...
<jazzzu> Hi, I have a weird error trying to reinstall nginx (or atleast I dont understand it :p). When I purge and reinstall using apt-get. it only installs the empty folders and none of the files in /etc/nginx/. I think it probably has something to do with me running "rm -rf /etc/nginx" while the service was still installed (oops). Is there a way to fix this? How did I manage to do this? Thanks
<christophe_> squinty,  are you talking to me ??
<exoyds_> guys does anyone know how to properly confiugre postfix and dovecot
<exoyds_> ?
<jetro> squinty, thanks I'll try the live cd
<christophe_> firefox is already running but is not responding.....
<christophe_> first close the existing firefox process
<christophe_> grrr ...
<jmadero> christophe_: you need to kill it from terminal
<kostkon> christophe_, pkill firefox
<christophe_> anyone know about firefox issues ?
<jmadero> that happens to my wife all the time on her system
<jmadero> no clue why
<jmadero> report a bug with firefox
<ricky_151> cfhowlett. http://fpaste.org/159645/85826601/
<squinty> chrislol:  no but try running firefox without any addons. see if the stability improves.  also try starting firefox in terminal to see if error messages are displayed.  firefox --help for options.  might also want to check in the #firefox channel here on freenode
<jmadero> with firefox moving to yahoo - I'm moving explicitly to Chromium
<cfhowlett> ricky_151, good. refer to the wiki link
<squinty> jmadero:  you can change the default search enging
<squinty> engine
<jmadero> I know - I just think it's the third mistake in a row that Mozilla has made
<jmadero> Chromium works fine
<christophe_> kostkon,  so "sudo pkill firefox"??
<squinty> jmadero: chromium/chrome have their own issues too. :P
<jmadero> indeed ;)
<kostkon> christophe_, no, just pkill firefox
<jmadero> just not quite so terrible from a PR standpoint haha
<christophe_> ok
<dash_> squinty: Nvidia allright, so that could be it. I'll look into that. Thanks!
<ricky_151> cfhowlett: okay, http://fpaste.org/159646/82862141/ look ok?
<ricky_151> I think it is taking a while to load like it said it would
<cfhowlett> ricky_151, command correct.  wait for the feedback
<darkblue_b> Q. Can you tell me what this does ??!    sudo apt-get upgrade anjuta anjuta-extras
<christophe_> squinty, how to run firefox from terminal ??
<theadmin> christophe_: firefox
<jmadero> christophe_: in terminal just put "firefox"
<jmadero> no quotes
<darkblue_b> fire<tab>
 * darkblue_b tab completion makes the terminal useable to me
<cfhowlett> darkblue_b, that upgrades to most current package available in repos
<darkblue_b> cfhowlett: upgrades *what* ?
<darkblue_b> only anjuta ?
<cfhowlett> darkblue_b, the listed package; anjuta and anjuta-extras
<darkblue_b> ok
<squinty> darkblue_b:  try  sudo apt-get -s   (to simulate the upgrade)  see what happens
<darkblue_b> things that do not seem related are being upgraded, and I got a sick feeling it was trying to do more
<darkblue_b> .. but ok
<squinty> darkblue_b:  if it looks ok then do a real update
<jazzzu> nvm my question (about nginx conf).. found the solution
<theadmin> darkblue_b: You're doing it wrong
<cfhowlett> darkblue_b, actually apt-get -s NO SUDO will do
<darkblue_b> theadmin: how do I do it ?
<theadmin> darkblue_b: To upgrade a partciular app, use "sudo apt-get install", not "upgrade"
<darkblue_b> ....
<theadmin> darkblue_b: "upgrade" upgrades everything I think
<darkblue_b> thats what I am worried about, ad that is what the other droogs said
<theadmin> Can't hurt to be up-to-date
<darkblue_b> ..was not happening
<darkblue_b> guys we have contradictory info here
<theadmin> darkblue_b: "upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system from the sources enumerated in
<theadmin>  /etc/apt/sources.list." -- apt-get manual.
<squinty> darkblue_b:  simulate first... then *you* know what is happening :P
<theadmin> all packages.
<darkblue_b> cfhowlett: you are WRONG then
<darkblue_b> I would like to know what that line does, please
<cfhowlett> darkblue_b, my bad.  sorry for the intel.  I had hoped to complete 2014 with zero errors ...
<squinty> darkbasic_:  or forget the commandline and use synaptic package manager
<squinty> taking a break...........
<darkblue_b> people are human of course, but a direct answer to a direct question..
<darkblue_b> so if I say   sudo apt-get upgrade wtf one two three
<theadmin> darkblue_b: To install the latest version of particular packages, use "sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3" etc
<darkblue_b> I am upgrading my whole OS ?
<ZAKhan> my cd card is giving problems and i am unable to create a partition table
<theadmin> darkblue_b: Basically, yeah
<darkblue_b> theadmin: that is my question
<bekks> darkblue_b: you are updating packages to the atest version for your specific release.
<ZAKhan> *sd card
<darkblue_b> bekks: the *whole systems* packages ??!?
<bekks> darkblue_b: Yes.
<bubbasaures> ZAKhan, This a uefi computer, and how are you doing this?
<jetro> squinty, I am on the live cd, which part of the instructions am I following (forgive me, I am new to all ths)
<theadmin> darkblue_b: What's wrong with upgrading everything? It's a good thing to do every once in a while.
<bekks> darkblue_b: If you are just updating specific packages, the answer is no, obviously.
<darkblue_b> bekks: nothing at all about this is obvious
<bekks> darkblue_b: If you have lets say, three packages: A, B and C, and you are updating A only - then you are not updating all packages. Do you agree?
<darkblue_b> theadmin: "whats wrong with this" is not the same question as "does command line A do this"
<cfhowlett> darkblue_b, can you clarify your end goal?
<jetro> squnity, I am following this: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<theadmin> darkblue_b: I know, you just seem kinda scared, I was wondering if you were afraid that upgrading everything would break something.
<darkblue_b> I am not afraid actually
<jetro> squinty, I am following this: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<theadmin> darkblue_b: Anyway, digging in the manual, it seems that "upgrade" completely ignores extra arguments, so it will upgrade anything regardless of whether or not you supply package names. "install", on the other hand, will eat the package names appropriately.
<darkblue_b> theadmin: that is what I am asking, exactly..
<theadmin> darkblue_b: Okay, please state an exact question then, sorry, I missed it
<darkblue_b> ok now I know.. I appreciate the tips
<darkblue_b> thx
<theadmin> Ah alright.
<cfhowlett> theadmin, eh, I thought *dist-upgrade* was the global upgrade command.  upgrade can be target package specific no?
<seryph> possibly dumb question, but trying to connect with a pl serial-usb converter to a device via ubuntu with screen /dev/ttyUSB0 9600 and it just terminates. Looks like the driver is loaded from lsmod | grep pl though.
<theadmin> cfhowlett: No. The difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade is that the first one also pulls in new dependencies.
<seryph> Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> theadmin, OK
<darkblue_b> clever use of current repos in  /etc/apt/sources*  can control the behaviour I suspect
<theadmin> cfhowlett: And the second one will hold back packages that have new dependencies, instead. So for example, a kernel upgrade will need you to use "dist-upgrade" and not just "upgrade".
<theadmin> darkblue_b: If there's a particular package you don't want to upgrade, you can tell APT to ignore it, like this: echo "hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<cfhowlett> theadmin, THERE'S the crucial difference!  Thank you for a comprehensible explanation!
<darkblue_b> theadmin: yeah I have seen that done.. I am not that dialed in atm but I have heard of it
<exoyds_> Guys can anyone help me with postfix and dovecot config?
<bekks> exoyds_: Do you have a specific question?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: APT's weird, takes forever to figure those things out.
<exoyds_> Well a specific problem
<exoyds_> i get the mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-alias-maps.cf lookup error for "root@mydomain.com"
<exoyds_> -- message not accepted, try again
<bekks> exoyds_: "the lookup error"? Which lookup error in detail?
<jetro> I have chrooted into my hard drive from a live cd, can I back up my files by copying them to my dropbox folder?
<exoyds_> there's no more info in the logs sadly :(
<exoyds_> that's all i get
<jetro> or will trying to move around files while I am chrooted into the hard drive cause data loss?
<theadmin> jetro: If you just want to back up files, it's not necessary to chroot
<theadmin> jetro: Just open the file manager and find your HD there
<bekks> jetro: you cannot backup an entire system to dropbox, but just your personal data files.
<jetro> bekks: I just want to save my important files, can I simply copy the files to my dropbox directory or an external usb, or would that mess up the hard drive?
<bekks> jetro: It will not even affect the harddrive.
<jetro> bekks, thanks!
<DrAwesomeClaws> hey folks.  Anyone who's using a trackpad... have you noticed the setting for "disable trackpad while typing" doesn't do anything?  Is this a known issue?  I'm assuming the trackpad drivers that get loaded for a macbook pro aren't open source... ?
<Hexagon> DrAwesomeClaws I've also noticed that issue on my macbook
<Hexagon> I don't have a solution, though :(
<DrAwesomeClaws> if there are some open drivers i'd be willing to maybe go in and take a look.  Doesn't seem like it'd be the hardest thing to implement
<DrAwesomeClaws> but i don't really know much about driver development, so figured i'd ask.  Thanks for the info Hexagon
<one> hola
<DrAwesomeClaws> it's especially annoying because the trackpad is sensitive enough to register my palms hovering over it.  So when typing it selects and clicks things randomly, haha
<Trixie> hi
<Trixie> !list
<ubottu> Trixie: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lucido> hi, I'm trying to force a custom resolution on xorg due to a bad edid
<lucido> but I get:
<lucido> xrandr --newmode Modeline "1280x768_60.00"  80.14  1280 1344 1480 1680  768 769 772 795 -HSync +VSync xrandr: unrecognized option '-HSync'
<lucido> then when I leave the flags out:
<lucido> xrandr --newmode Modeline "1280x768_60.00"  80.14  1280 1344 1480 1680  768 769 772 795  X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)   Serial number of failed request:  29   Current serial number in output stream:  29
<lucido> xrandr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9519160/
<ricky_ub> christophe_: I'm back
<ricky_151> hey
<ricky_151> I have downloaded ubuntu onto a disk, verified cd & the image file both have valid hashes
<ricky_151> yet when I try to install ubuntu onto my computer it gives me an error
<EriC^^> ricky_151: did you disable secure boot?
<ricky_151> EriC^^:  no, what is that ?
<EriC^^> it should be in the bios if you have it
<EriC^^> ubuntu should be on the list of safe os's but it's worth a shot
<ricky_ub> EriC^^: okay, I don't think it is there because I installed ubuntu in the past on the same computer without any problems before
<EriC^^> ok
<christophe_> how to install chromonium?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<desperate_joe> hello, hp laptop - ubuntu 14.04 - for some reason my ubuntu changes my keyboard from azerty into qwerty sometimes on starting up pcm sometimes during use
<christophe_> chromonium and google chrome are the same ?....???
<christophe_> what do you think about that ?
<xangua> christophe_: google chrome is based on chromium
<bynarie> christophe_, yea basically
<bynarie> just like iceweasel and firefox
<christophe_> xangua, k
<christophe_> which is better ? then ...
<JavaJosh> is there a way to change ubuntu's 'organge' color scheme?
<JavaJosh> orange*
<christophe_> xangua, bynarie  chromonium versus chrome
<christophe_> bynarie,  ?,
<Chuck_Norris> christophe_: http://www.howtogeek.com/202825/what%E2%80%99s-the-difference-between-chromium-and-chrome/
<xangua> JavaJosh: gnome-look.org
<JavaJosh> xangua: thanks, checking it out
<solikul> hello some body
<solikul> newbi here
<bynarie> christophe_, chrome
<bynarie> more features
<desperate_joe> hello, hp laptop - ubuntu 14.04 - for some reason my ubuntu changes my keyboard from azerty into qwerty sometimes on starting up pcm sometimes during use
<christophe_> firefox crashes
<christophe_> and firefox usually says there are already a firfox process in the back ground ??
<christophe_> how annoying
<mac11> Hello
<solikul> sory
<desperate_joe> hello
<desperate_joe> hello, hp laptop - ubuntu 14.04 - for some reason my ubuntu changes my keyboard from azerty into qwerty sometimes on starting up pcm sometimes during use
<desperate_joe> i really could use some help - rather urgently - i need to start writing my thesis and with a messed up keyboard it is hard
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: As a thought, have you tried resetting your keyboard from the task bars's icon ?
<SchrodingersScat> or removing the keyboard layout you don't wish to use?
<desperate_joe> how to do that
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: I do not run unity, so can not be explicit. But right click the emblem and see what the options are .
<desperate_joe> which emblem
<xangua> your keyboard icon in the statusbar desperate_joe
<desperate_joe> i have found it, and the layout was correct
<desperate_joe> but i have deleted the excess one, and it suddenly now is ok!
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: At the right of the top task bar (unity/14.04) is a keyboard emblem/icon. That can reset the keyboard to different configuration.
<desperate_joe> i think it is solved now - have to wait a reboot later on
<desperate_joe> thank you to help with this problem
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: :) all is well that ends well .
<krishnaghchaitan> is there any way to find keysm of of some external keys i have tried xkeyevent command but no gains
<desperate_joe> one more issue though - something completely different
<Bashing-om> krishnaghchaitan: Try terminal command -> xev <- .
<Bashing-om> !ask | desperate_joe
<ubottu> desperate_joe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<krishnaghchaitan> yup tried...i have dell n5110 and i tried a method given in ubuntu forums! i even tried xev and i only there is luck with 1 key and the rest two appear to be unlucky
<desperate_joe> software updater:  can not update because of "requires installation of untrusted packages"
<Penagwin> Hello, is this the correct place to ask about mouse bindings?
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: 3rd party software that you installed and did not get the signing key(s) for ?
<desperate_joe> i have no idea what you mean by that
<desperate_joe> i'm kind of a noob (if you haven't noticed by now)
<krishnaghchaitan> <desperate_joe> you may find this useful http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<lionrouge> hi !
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: We were all new at one time, to be new is not a sin .. OK show the channel the error you are getting. -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo apt-get update | pastebinit , sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit .
<lionrouge> i updated my 14.04 to 14.10 and now it hangs after showing the background image of the login manager and doesn't show any of it's controls
<lionrouge> i still can go to console mode
<lionrouge> maybe i should delete my fglrx-update ?
<desperate_joe> @krishnaghchaitan... i have no clue what that page you linked me supposes to mean? :o
<desperate_joe> @bashing - ok, will try to look on terminal - i actually only use software updater, not used of terminal
<Penagwin> Anyone? I seem to be having weird things happening with binding the back button on the mouse to "xdotool key ctrl+alt+Down"
<Bashing-om> krishnaghchaitan: Thus external device with the keybinding isssue, is it external and how is it connectd ? .. USB ? What do the log files reflect ?
<krishnaghchaitan> desperate_joe did you try to add any repo before getting this error??
<desperate_joe> @krish? i have no idea
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: We will get ya through the fright over the terminal. The terminal is your froend .. and is best to relay info .
<Bashing-om> friend*
<desperate_joe> after installing 14.04, i installed the software that i needed/wanted, using forum and step by step guides, but i have no idea about the actual names
<desperate_joe> how to pastebinit?
<krishnaghchaitan> Bashing-om i have 3 keys and only 1 key i press shows some logs in system logs and the rest dont show any logs and the same buttons in windows are working fine thats the problem
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: The results in the "apt-get" commands will indicate the what and whewre . we take it from there when we see those results .
<krishnaghchaitan> okay desperate_joe give the link from where you tried to install softwares?
<desperate_joe> @krish that is already such a long time ago... i do not keep track of that, once installed and working i do not keep them logged
<desperate_joe> how to pastebinit?
<Hexagon> COMMAND | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | desperate_joe
<ubottu> desperate_joe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<krishnaghchaitan> desperate_joe run "sudo apt-get update" and paste them as ubottu said
<krishnaghchaitan> paste them means paste the output you got
<desperate_joe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9519641/
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Great ! look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9519641/ .
<desperate_joe> i'm doing the update as we speak
<desperate_joe> it's a wonder to my as how you can look at that amount of lines and find what's wrong! :o impressive!
<desperate_joe> still updating
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Let;s get rid of the duplicate entry, when the 'update' completes; show the channel -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit <- .
<desperate_joe> it still is updating
<Penagwin> Does anyone have experience with binding keys?
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: No hurry, we have lot's of time to do this right .
<Guest13193> What NickServ-?
<geoffmcc>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Guest13193> You failed to identify in time for the nickname varun_
<Guest13193> * You are now known as Guest13193  @-NickServ-?
<Bashing-om> Guest13193:  #freenode.net
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Is there a program to show memory usage in detail?
<desperate_joe> ok... updatee is done, however, there are so many lines, the terminal is not allowing me to scroll back to the absolute beginning
<desperate_joe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9519739/
<desperate_joe> this is the partial update
<k1l_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: system monitor
<k1l_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: or (h)top in cli
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Do terminal command -> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit <- this will redirect the output to a file @ /paste.ubuntu.com/ , You will not have to copy paste anything. Just pass the resulting URL back to us .
<desperate_joe> do i still do the upgrade now or go directly to that other one cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Small steps is all my little mond can cope with. So far there is " W: GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: " We will get to that now. So yes, let's see what is in "sources.list And sources.list.d " as per my last . We fix and go on .
<desperate_joe> i tried your command (with the pastebin) but terminal says i have not installed it... do i need to install first?
<krishnaghchaitan> desperate_joe: go to this website copy the key and paste it in a file and run this command "sudo apt-key add key1" where key1 is the name of the file where you have copied the public key and the website is http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&fingerprint=on&search=0xA902DDA375E52366
<krishnaghchaitan> desperate_joe i think you tried to install some intel packages and you weren't able to
<ehouse> wc
<desperate_joe> @krish: i tried to link to your page, but it says it does not exist, i am being redirected to a page from my provider
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: I assure you the link is valid . copy and paste the link for best results .
<desperate_joe> ok now i got through, first it was a page from my provider saying that it didn't exist :s
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: In my IRC client (irssi) I double click on the link ( that highlights and copies to clipboard ) and in the adress bar of my web browser a middle click of the mouse copies the link .
<krishnaghchaitan> i use chatzilla and the links are highlighted when i click the link it automatically loads...
<desperate_joe> ok, hold on - i'm still a bit behind - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9519931/
<desperate_joe> and what exactly do i copy from that page? title as well, or only the block with letters and numbers?
<krishnaghchaitan> you are using apt-get on two terminals as one is using this program the others cant check if running any apt-get commands or updating apps
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> k1l_: Is there something with a better gui like color coded blocks used in disk defragment?
<desperate_joe> i have copied it into a textfile onto my desktop... would you be so kind as to write down how to write down the command so that the terminal can find it
<yaknow> what is the italin help channel?
<k1l_> !it | yaknow
<ubottu> yaknow: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yaknow> thanks
<k1l_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: cli or gui?
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: ^^, I assure you the command " sudo apt-get update | pastebinit " is valid for your reassurance see mine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9519957/ .
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> k1l_: it doesn't have to be built on X deps to make a GUI
<desperate_joe> @bash: did you look at my pastebin? i don't know why, but it didn't do anything
<yaknow> is there a kernel fixer?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> I want to see a map of what is reserved space and what is used and which chips it is located on etc.
<desperate_joe> i even copied the command for you to verify if i entered it correctly
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Yes I looked at your link, and krishnaghchaitan ^^ did explain the cirumstances .
<johncarper> Hello, I recently had a triple boot on my Laptop. Ubuntu, Mint and Windows 7. I recently removed the Mint partition (while I used the grub from mint). What would be the best way to recover to Ubuntu grub with mint removed now
<krishnaghchaitan> desperate_joe first cd into your desktop directory and afterwards fire this command "sudo apt-key add key1" where key1 is the name of the file on your desktop
<privileged> hey guys, somebody could help me? im trying to make bootable windows on usb via Ubuntu, how can I do it?
<krishnaghchaitan> johncarper use ubuntu live usb
<desperate_joe> i am sorry to test your patience ... how to cd into desktop? or shoud i place the file in an easier directory?
<johncarper> krishnaghchaitan: ok, thank you
<guntbert> desperate_joe:  type     cd Desktop
<desperate_joe> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<desperate_joe> that's what i get in the terminal
<gener1c> if i want ubuntu server to use a localntpd
<krishnaghchaitan> desperate_joe no please its my pleasure and do it as guntbert said
<privileged> anyone please?  somebody could help me? im trying to make bootable windows on usb via Ubuntu, how can I do it?
<lionrouge> please, help me. I updated 14.04 to 14.10 and after i enter my password the interface just doesn't show up !
<desperate_joe> HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ cd desktop
<desperate_joe> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<guntbert> desperate_joe: linux is case sensitive - so desktop is not the same as Desktop
<desperate_joe> ah, ok
<krishnaghchaitan> desparate_joe its Desktop not desktop
<gener1c> if i want ubuntu server to use a local ntpd , do i install on that server another ntpd and insert a server entry with the appropriate address in the /etc/ntp.conf or do i use ntupdate in crontab?
<Isa4031> Hello - I wanted to know what to do to get my quicktime videos on full screen
<Isa4031> the videos are clear but will not allow full screen
<gener1c> local == in the same network as me
<gener1c> local == in the same network as my server
<desperate_joe> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<desperate_joe> OK
<desperate_joe> that's the terminal message
<krishnaghchaitan> do "sudo apt-get update" now
<desperate_joe> it's running
<jatt> I'm getting the following on boot, how can this avoided?
<jatt> http://dpaste.com/06QMWMN
<desperate_joe> still running .... but it seems taking longer now - is that a good or a bad sign? :o
<krishnaghchaitan> its a good sign
<lionrouge> what should i do ?
<JavaJosh> Is anyone familiar with the monitors.xml file?
<JavaJosh> I have had trouble getting my computer to remember which monitor is the primary, I checked the monitors.xml, and to my surprise there are 2 configuration tags
<JavaJosh> i'm certain there should only be one
<Chuck_Norris> jatt: did you see this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218100
<Isa4031> Hello - I wanted to know what to do to get my quicktime videos on full screen
<Ricky_ubun> https://askubuntu.com/questions/561409/im-having-trouble-installing-ubuntu
<Ricky_ubun> Can someone help me out, please
<squinty> lionrouge:  might want to try booting a previous kernel from the Grub boot menu...  see if that gets you into your regular desktop.
<desperate_joe> while it is till running, i have a general question: does anyone have experience with running Netflix in Ubuntu 14.04?
<desperate_joe> *still
<xangua> desperate_joe: you can officially get netflix to work, you just need a system up to date and Google Chrome, not chromium browser
<lionrouge> squinty: thanks for your advice, but all previous kernels were deleted while update
<desperate_joe> i may have read something about a glitch in the system and that it was possible to get netflix for free using ubuntu: is that true or just an urban legend, or is what i am talking about illegal, and can not be discussed here therefor?
<malgorath> Is there anything special I need to do to install 14.04.1 LTS in a dual boot with windows 7?
<squinty> lionrouge:  did you delete them?  if no, then afaik they should still be there
<lionrouge> squinty: i was asked if i want to delete some packages and old kernels among them I accepted.
<desperate_joe> bashing? still there?
<guntbert> lionrouge: yes, but one should still be kept
<squinty> malgorath:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  for a start to see if anything is applicable to your situation
<squinty> lionrouge:  might want to check anyways. seems funny that all older would get deleted.
<desperate_joe> @bash: still some problems
<Ricky_ubun_> hey I'm having problems installing Ubuntu
<squinty> desperate_joe:  the legality issues would be OT here for sure
<Ricky_ubun_> can someone help me please
<squinty> Ricky_ubun:  just state your problem and if someone can help they will reply
<Chuck_Norris> !ask | Ricky_ubun_
<ubottu> Ricky_ubun_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ricky_ubun_> Chuck_Norris: https://askubuntu.com/questions/561409/im-having-trouble-installing-ubuntu
<desperate_joe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9520261/
<desperate_joe> @bash... have a look at this after i updated again, like you advised
<k1l_> Ricky_ubun_: not everyone will click on links in here. if you state your issue with informations more people can try to help
<malgorath> Ricky_ubun_: Most people want to have to do as little as possible to figure out your problem, asking them to do things like look at links or guess at your issue before you even state the problem is just asking for more problems.
<pers3us> Ricky_ubun_: I don't see any error in the link you posted. Explain in detail
<Ricky_ubun_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu. The disk loads up fine , I click install go through 3-4 steps it asks me if I want to install Ubuntu alongside my windows I say yes. Then an error come which looks like: http://i.imgsafe.org/4199a37.jpg I've checked my ios image hash, and my cd hash both are fine. Also tried loading the image onto another CD it is giving me the exact same problem. Next steps? This is the latest version with LTS.
<Ricky_ubun_> pers3us: well nothing gets downloaded that message just pops up and the disk ejects then the system reboots
<squinty> desperate_joe:  first you have a precise repo included with the normal trusty repo's (not a good idea)
<mindless_chaos> Well I don't know why it happened, but for what ever reason updating the kernel killed X. Seems something happened to fglrx module for the catalyst. I finally got it back. So if anyone has the same issues, this is how I got it back.
<jetro> squinty, I was able to fix grub, but when I go to a previous version of the kernel (I went to 'Advanced Options for Ubuntu' and selected 3.13.0-40) I still get the same issue unfortunately, any ideas?
<mindless_chaos> I forced installed the catalyst driver over top
<mindless_chaos> then I did atp-get -f install
<desperate_joe> @squinty... have no idea what you mean by that
<squinty> Ricky_ubun_:  you need to expand on "nothing gets downloaded..."  do you mean installed?
<mindless_chaos> and it seemed to fix it
<Ricky_ubun_> squinty: yes that message pops up the disk ejects and the system reboots
<pers3us> Ricky_ubun_: Which cd/mode of installation did you choose? The image is after something has already happened.
<squinty> Ricky_ubun_:  reboots to what?
<pmp6nl> Hello, I just logged into my Ubuntu 12.10 install (old I know) and all of the passwords saved under "passwords and keys" are gone... just disappeared. Any idea how to get them back? Thanks
<pers3us> squinty: Looks like something went wrong in boot up for Ricky_ubun_ .. what do you think?
<Ricky_ubun_> squinty: to the normal process of starting up..the whole system restarts and windows opens back up
<Ricky_ubun_> pers3us: I choose to download it alongside windows
<squinty> desperate_joe:  are you in the desktop where you are having problems?  if so start Software and Updates > Other Software > and disable both google and steampowered entries.  if two list you can also delete one of each.  you should really delete the precise entery imho too
<pers3us> Ricky_ubun_: You put ubuntu CD while running windows, and you chose to install alongside windows?
<desperate_joe> @squinty: ok i see a steam and a same line but saying source code, which one should i click?
<Ricky_ubun_> pers3us: sorry, no, I restarted my computer booted up the trial pressed install went through the steps (install updates, 3rd party software and all that) then I clicked install alongside windows and continue then that black screen showed up
<squinty> Ricky_ubun_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   see if boot-repair solves the problem.  if you install went ok (which afaict it did) then maybe the grub got overlooked or misinstalled
<squinty> desperate_joe:  unless you are doing programming/compiling your own you don't need the source code
<desperate_joe> and actually looking at that list, i see i have duplicates
<pers3us> squinty: Won't it say there is an error while installing, if there is one?
<squinty> desperate_joe:  personally i would delete or disable them both
<pers3us> squinty: I mean grub?
<squinty> pers3us: not necessarily.   ie   /dev/sda   verses  /dev/sda1   both are valid but the second may cause problems
<desperate_joe> if i per your advice disable such a line, what does that mean? the program does not work anymore, or is it more on the updating side of things that i am looking at?
<squinty> Ricky_ubun_:  btw, including the 3rd party/updates when installing seems to make some problems for installers.  recommended is not to include them but update etc after the main installation has finished
<gino_> call of duty
<streulma> Lenovo, is it good for Ubuntu ?
<Ricky_ubun_> okay squinty
<Ricky_ubun_> for some reason my tray is now jammed to
<Ricky_ubun_> -_-
<squinty> desperate_joe:  all it does is stop those urls being included when you run sudo apt-get update (which downloads a listing of all the files that can be installed or updated)
<jetro> hey guys, I updated ubuntu 14.04 and now after logging in everything just freezes, I tried loading a previous kernel same thing, any one experience this problem with a recent 14.04 upgrade?
<desperate_joe> so you suggested deleting the steam ones, and what is your opinion about the ones i have in double? delete just one of them, or even the double ones have a function?
<jetro> I think it might have to do with my nvidia graphics driver since graphics became low quality at the login screen after the update
<squinty> desperate_joe:  if you delete/disable those entries and then in terminal run  sudo apt-get update   the output should not include those references any longer.
<desperate_joe> ok, that i understood, so there is no harm in disabling all the ones i have i double?
<desperate_joe> *in
<streulma> maybe daftykins knows more ?
<squinty> desperate_joe:  as mentioned before if not programming or compiling programs yourself, then the "source" repo's are needed.  I will have to scroll back to see your link again...
<daftykins> what do i know?
<streulma> daftykins: we said before that HP was bad computer for Ubuntu and Macbook was experimental
<streulma> daftykins I would know if Lenovo is good
<squinty> desperate_joe:  hmmm... you seem to have both amd64 and i386 both (not sure if that is normal for google chrome or not)  maybe someone else knows
<daftykins> streulma: pick a model and look it up online. i think the main mistake is trying to get something 'too new' - or if you really love Linux, why not try one of the brands that sell Linux compatible systems direct?
<desperate_joe> squinty> desperate_joe:  hmmm... you seem to have both amd64 and i386 both (not sure if that is normal for google chrome or not)  maybe someone else knows
<lionrouge> exit
<Bashing-om> squinty: desperate_joe I run google-chrome on a 64 bit AMD board . What file would you, squinty, like to see ?
<squinty> Bashing-om:  he has both i386 and amd64 listed in his sources list (output in one of his pastes)  doesn't seem normal  or is that normal for google chrome
<desperate_joe> i am in the software&updates\ other software, but i am not seeing any 386 nor amd64 listed in this list
<squinty> desperate_joe:  what I was refering to is your paste showing the output of sudo apt-get update
<Bashing-om> squinty: Beats me as of this time .. This " deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main " is all that is required for a source .
<desperate_joe> ah, ok
<desperate_joe> should i run it again?
<squinty> Bashing-om:  forgot I had chrome installed and yes same here in mine.  thanks :)
<squinty> desperate_joe: are you using 64bit (amd64) or 32 bit (i386) ubuntu installation?  disable the version you don't have installed.
<ricky_ubunnn> squinty: hey, I just tried to install again w/o 3rd party stuff, same issue
<ricky_ubunnn> squinty: should I try 32 bit?
<desperate_joe> 64
<desperate_joe> and how to disable?
<ponA> hey guys, i tried to setup a raid5 array of 5 disks, now all the disks are present in the "disks" gui but it says the raid is degraded, one disk is missing
<adrian_1908> I have a folder /media/root that I never noticed before. Does anyone know if this is normal? When I click it i get "permission denied".
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Remove all our doubts and post back the result of terminal command -> uname -a <- which will show the kernel you are booting .
<ponA> the array should also be encrypted, but i cant unlock it
<desperate_joe> HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~/Desktop$ uname -a
<desperate_joe> Linux HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ricky_ubunnn> squinty: I think you were grub might be broken
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Yepper, that is 64 bits, no doubt . squinty .
<squinty> ricky_ubunnn:  might want to try boot repair then
<andrew_> Can anyone help me with something
<andrew_> Can anyone help me with something
<xangua> !ask | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<squinty> !ask | andrew_
<compdoc> you need cash?
<compdoc> clothing?
<andrew_> k thx
<malgorath> Seems more like an impatient 9 year old ... maybe he needs help with his letter to santa
<compdoc> santa already knows what you want
<Goldwing> LOL
<malgorath> why do I think that made santa sound naughty
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrew_> im trying to open an xbox file and it says permission denied any idas  ?
<malgorath> andrew_: thats OT here
<andrew_> malgorath, what is OT?
<malgorath> Off-Topic, aka not allowed here.
<andrew_> k
<squinty> desperate_joe:  did a bit more checking and it would appear that apt-get does indeed check both i386 and amd64 repo's for google chrome.... so you should be good to go on that matter.
<desperate_joe> ok, so i unmark all my doubles and the steam ones then?
<ricky_ubunnn> squinty: I get invaid option --y when i do sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<squinty> desperate_joe:  see my output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9520670/   both are included
<squinty> desperate_joe:  only need to do the steam ones.  check to see if there is a trusty repo for it
<ricky_ubunnn> squinty: repairedit, hopefully it works now !!
<squinty> ricky_ubunnn:  ok good luck :)
<andrew_> I tried to open an xbox file and it says permission denied any ideas  ?
<desperate_joe> http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ , http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ (twice the same, and binary) and then http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ (source) only steam i have
<desperate_joe> so, unmark all three?
<malgorath> !ot | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SuperEddy> SUPEREDDY HAS ARRIVED!
<desperate_joe> sorry to ask so many times to confirm, it's because i'm not that secure and can't afford a non working pc the next comming weeks
<bekks> SuperEddy: Stop spamming please.
<SuperEddy> !ops | ban me!
<pmp6nl> Hello, I just logged into my Ubuntu 12.10 install (old I know) and all of the passwords saved under "passwords and keys" are gone... just disappeared. Any idea how to get them back? Thanks
<Ben64> desperate_joe: only if you don't want steam anymore i suppose
<andrew_> I tried to open an file and it says permission denied any ideas  ?
<Ben64> andrew_: pastebin the output of "ls -l /path/to/file; file /path/to/file"
<SuperEddy> andrew_, go away
<squinty> desperate_joe: (source) means to download the source files for either programming studies or compiling oneself etc etc... you don't really need that if you are not involved in that area.  you should disable any reference to steam though until you have check to see if the is a trusty repository (you are using a precise repository right now)
<Ben64> pmp6nl: 12.10 is long since unsupported in this channel
<andrew_> Ben64, thx
<pmp6nl> Ben64, ok, but I can't upgrade until I find the passwords. Where are they saved?
<SuperEddy> andrew_, so please go away and upgrade your ubuntu version to a supported one and dont fucking come back until you do
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SuperEddy> yay!
<desperate_joe> ok, there goes the steam entries
<Ben64> SuperEddy: you're the AT&T of people
<desperate_joe> thank you all for your endless patience
<SuperEddy> Ben64, your going to hell unless you repent
<SuperEddy> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Now, does " sudo apt-get update " run clean ?
 * squinty muses "guess everyone has to have a hobby no matter how infantile it is"
<desperate_joe> first line: no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"
<malgorath> pmp6nl: you just need to back up your data that you don't have stored in a cloud and reinstall
<squinty> desperate_joe:  might be good to pastebin the command and output on that error
<pmp6nl> malgorath, planning on doing that once I can figure out where key files are saved so I can make sure I have a backup of them before upgrading. seems odd they randomly disappeared
<desperate_joe> and still ign at many lines instead of hit and also: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9520825/
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Humm .. We best look and see what the source(s) are . 1) cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit . Then we look at 2) .
<malgorath> pmp6nl: easiest way is just tar your entire /home/username/ file up and put it on a usb or a dvd if you can
<desperate_joe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9520841/
<desperate_joe> and that's the complete list
<pmp6nl> malgorath, I have many backups, just trying to find server keys so I dont run into any problems after a fresh install
<desperate_joe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9520842/ and this is your command
<squinty> desperate_joe:  or see if you have duplicate chrome entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list and /etc/apt/sources.list    use your file manager to open them
<Chuck_Norris> desperate_joe: uname -m
<desperate_joe> i didn't see any doubles, but the same name ***.list and then ***.list.save
<desperate_joe> uname -m gives x86_64
<someone117> can anyone help open a locked file it says that permission denied
<Chuck_Norris> desperate_joe: sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages && sudo apt-get update
<bekks> someone117: Which file exactly?
<squinty> desperate_joe:  you need to click on the file names (which are in different directories) so that their contents are displayed in your text editor.
<someone117> the file is data0001
<bekks> someone117: And whats the full path to it?
<bekks> someone117: Wnad what do you want to do with it?
<desperate_joe> ok @squinty ... and also what do i have to do: @chuck or @squinty or both?
<someone117> wont let me paste it ?
<someone117> i want to edit it
<bekks> someone117: And whats the full path to it?
<squinty> desperate_joe:  not sure why he posted that.  might want to ask him.  personally I would check for *duplicate* entries (as stated in error message)
<someone117> the path way is '/media/andrew/42A1-23CE/Xbox360'
<foxlet> 6742
<desperate_joe> according to the program meld dif viewer: all files are duplicates (or at least the names) - don't know about content
<bekks> someone117: How do you try to access it?
<desperate_joe> all the files in one directory i have also in the other, and none other
<motdd> hi
<motdd> i looking for vps cpanel alternative
<someone117> right click and open with text editor
<desperate_joe> @chuck: gratefull for the tips, but can you tell me what it does... ?
<Ben64> someone:  pastebin the output of "ls -l /path/to/file; file /path/to/file"
<Ben64> someone117: ^
<bekks> someone117: And what exactly do you want to do with it?
<desperate_joe> forgot to say for whom: @squit: according to the program meld dif viewer: all files are duplicates (or at least the names) - don't know about content
<Guest67819> Hi all. I am using a live CD: What is the best way to cp my /home/USER to an external HD located at /media/HARDDRIVE?
<acmeraptor> hey gents, i was a dumb dumb and didn't look at the defaults.  i tried to open up the firewall for something i was testing/toying with but if anyone knows the defaults, that'd be super..
<nully> desperate_joe: the command chuck showed you deletes the cached apt-get update page. Probably where your issue is
<squinty> desperate_joe:  from a quick google it would appear that "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory" is not related directly to apt-get (could be a Samba buglet or...)
<acmeraptor> rkeeling@rsk-udt01:/srv/files/ftp$ sudo iptables -X
<acmeraptor> rkeeling@rsk-udt01:/srv/files/ftp$ sudo iptables -t nat -F
<acmeraptor> rkeeling@rsk-udt01:/srv/files/ftp$ sudo iptables -t nat -X
<acmeraptor> rkeeling@rsk-udt01:/srv/files/ftp$ sudo iptables -t mangle -F
<acmeraptor> rkeeling@rsk-udt01:/srv/files/ftp$ sudo iptables -t mangle -X
<acmeraptor> rkeeling@rsk-udt01:/srv/files/ftp$ sudo iptables -p INPUT ACCEPT
<unopaste> acmeraptor you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nully> s/page/contents/
<desperate_joe> @nully/chuck/squit: so deleting that chached apt-get will hopefully resolve? is it possible to cause greater problems?
<Bashing-om> Guest67819: How bout the file manager ? Open two windows and drag and drop files between them ?
<Ben64> desperate_joe: are you doing "sudo apt-get update" after messing around with sources?
<Chuck_Norris> Guest67819: cp -rp /home/USER/ /media/HARDDRIVE/backup_folder/
<Guest67819> Bashing-om, I tried that, it said some pictures weren't allowed to be moveed.
<acmeraptor> can i type now mr. roBOTo?
<desperate_joe> @ben64 i have no idea if i was "messing around" with sources
<Guest67819> Chuck_Norris, it told me /media/HARDDRIVE wasn't a directory
<someone117> Ben64, how do i pastebin
<Ben64> desperate_joe: thats all you've been doing and wanting to do since you joined the channel
<bekks> !pastebin | someone117
<ubottu> someone117: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chuck_Norris> Guest67819: you gotta replace HARDDRIVE by your acual hardrive, and backup_folder by an existing folder inside that hard drive
<Chuck_Norris> actual*, Guest67819, paste:  ls /media/
<Guest67819> Chuck_Norris, I did. The problem is it's actually /media/ TOSHIBA EXT/folder
<squinty> desperate_joe:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i chrome    see if that returns anything
<Guest67819> Chuck_Norris, it's getting confused with the space in the name.
<Guest67819> 19eb229a-cf7a-42ed-b11b-5adab1eea420  cdrom  TOSHIBA EXT
<Angeles4four> ubuntu won't boot.  here is my analysis of my dmesg and what i've tried to fix my broken package tool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256774&p=13187409#post13187409
<Angeles4four> thoughts anyone?
<someone117> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9521008/
<Chuck_Norris> Guest67819: mkdir /media/TOSHIBA\ EXT/chuck
<Guest67819> what does the "\" part do?
<bekks> someone117: And what exactly do you want to do with it?
<Chuck_Norris> scapes the space
<mason_> test
<someone117> bekks, i want to edit it
<Guest67819> Chuck_Norris, could I do cp /home/USER /Media/TOSHIBA\ EXT/chuck
<desperate_joe> @squint: copy/pasted it, but it just did nothing... no text, no error, nothing
<bekks> someone117: You said that before. What exactly do you want to edit in a 500MB sized file?
<squinty> desperate_joe:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list  should only list deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main  in it's output.
<desperate_joe> it listed absolutely nothing
<someone117> bekks,  I wanted to edit the 270 kb
<desperate_joe> HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i chrome
<desperate_joe> HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<Chuck_Norris> Guest67819: best way is with "r" and "p" flags that "r" will cp folders recurvibely and "p" will keep files permisions and metadata intact
<bekks> someone117: Can you please tell us WHAT you want to edit in that file?
<bekks> desperate_joe: grep -i chrome /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<squinty> desperate_joe:  yes ok  but try the other command too
<squinty> bekks:  the way i posted works fine
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Check your spelling syntax, My output: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list >> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main . Yours should be similar ( duplicated ? )
<bekks> squinty: It works fine, but it is a redundant use of cat.
<someone117> bekks, i want to paste other information in it
<bekks> someone117: So you actually want to hack your Xbox game, dont you?
<desperate_joe> i did the grep -i now and same nothing
<Guest67819> Chuck_Norris, sudo cp -rp /media/19eb229a-cf7a-42ed-b11b-5adab1eea420/home/matt /media/TOSHIBA\ EXT/chuck seems to be working!
<squinty> desperate_joe:  pastebin the output of  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list  please
<Guest67819> Chuck_Norris, well it looked like it was. Now it appears to be not copying anything. No erros from Terminal either
<desperate_joe> ok, i copy pasted the @bash one, and it gave me a list
<someone117> bekks, no i want to modify it ..
<Chuck_Norris> Guest67819: sudo apt-get install gcp
<desperate_joe> @bekks,squint, bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9521057/
<bekks> someone117: This is not the right place for "modifying" xbox games.
<someone117> bekks, can you point me in the direction?
<Ricky_mu> squinty: hey man, I repaired grub that was not the issue ether
<bekks> someone117: No, it is just illegal to do so.
<malgorath> someone117: as you are asking somene to help you break a software package which is illegal in many countries, I'd suggest you end talking about it right now.
<Ricky_mu> squinty: so far I repaired gurb. checked the md5 for cd & image , tried installing w/o 3rd party stuff and tried it with another disc
<Angeles4four> ubuntu won't boot.  here is my analysis of my dmesg and what i've tried to fix my broken package tool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256774&p=13187409#post13187409
<Chuck_Norris> Guest67819: Guest67819 put a slash at the end of chuck, so it will be:   /media/TOSHIBA\ EXT/chuck/
<desperate_joe> @bekks: if you are helping someone117 in cracking his Xbox, what about helping me hacking my bankaccount and putting on some money that i can afford an Xbox? ;) joking ;)
<bekks> desperate_joe: Did you read what I wrote? Obviously you didnt. I am actively refusing to help him breaking his xbox game. So please stop those irrational accusations right now.
<Ricky_mu> can someone help me please
<someone117> bekks, oh i did not know
<malgorath> !ask | Ricky_mu
<ubottu> Ricky_mu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<someone117> bekks, well can you help me install a program then
<bekks> someone117: Which program?
<someone117> bekks, horizon
<bekks> someone117: Whats that?
<desperate_joe>  @squint, bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9521057/
<someone117> bekks, i want to use it so i can post MC maps up
<Angeles4four> !patience | Angeles4four
<ubottu> Angeles4four, please see my private message
<bekks> someone117: And what is it?
<bekks> someone117: What are "MC maps"? And from where do you get that program?
<Ben64> bekks: its a program used to mod xbox stuff, MC is probably minecraft
<malgorath> sounds very OT to me
<someone117> malgorath, whats OT
<bekks> someone117: offtopic.
<tnkhanh> hi I want to uninstall everything related to qt on my machine
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Wow, a lot of 3rd parry stuff ! .. I see a lot of duplications beside just google-chrome. All the sources I have checked are still valid in 14.04 - that is a good thing. Time to get familiar with a text editor and fix these sources.
<malgorath> someone117: its the same thing I told you 1 hour ago when you were in here under another name asking the same OT things
<desperate_joe> so, @bash what do you suggest?
<someone117> bekks, how is helping someone to installing a program OT
<bekks> someone117: Read what malgorath just told you, please.
<mlc> hi, is there an apache king to explain the conf-available vs sites-available?
<ikonia> mlc: what do you mean explain it
<Ben64> mlc: kind of self explanatory... one is for conf files... other is for sites
<ikonia> mlc: one are configuration varibles, one configures indibidual virtual hosts (sites)
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: Prior to a editor ( rather in this instance) let's remove files . Let me have a bit more time to review what we are going to do .
<someone117> bekks, i read it now what
<bekks> someone117: Now I am resting your case.
<someone117> k
<mlc> hi, thanks, just understand the difference beetween these two ways of accessing to a ressource
<Ben64> mlc: one is for sites... the other is not sites. what are you trying to do?
<ValF> Hi there, I'm trying to PXE boot ubuntu 12.04 image. I got it to work with CentOs but I am using Mellanox network cards and for Ubuntu, driver is not included in the initrd. Tried to add it but no luck so far and so , i can't get any network to proceed with the installation. Any initrd / kernel expert around here ? :)
<ikonia> you need to add it to the initrd to get it post the pxe boot
<ikonia> it's that simple
<mlc> for example i'm using owncloud, i can access it by "owncloud.my-domain" with sites enabled of access by "my-domain/owncloud" with conf-enabled
<ikonia> mlc: ??? what are yo on about
<mlc> sorry, not clear
<ikonia> mlc: what are you actually asking ?
<mlc> not sure... ;-)
<ValF> Yeah, I guess I need to find some Mellanox support then, Ubuntu loads my modules but doesn't recognise those cards as NICs
<ikonia> ValF: what part of the process does it fail at
<ikonia> that will tell you where the problem sits
<mlc> thanks for trying to answer, i'll try to explain
<ValF> It does not fail, that's my problem. I see my devices (lspci) but not as network cards.. If I install the OS completely, I can bring up those interfaces, but from the initrd with the same modules I can't..
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: I bet the "duplicates" I see are from backup files. I will peovide a different command to see what we are working with.
<ikonia> ValF: if it doesn't fail, what's the problem
<desperate_joe> ok
<ValF> Can't bring up my interfaces from busybox in the installer
<ikonia> ValF: so it fails
<ikonia> ValF: what point i nthe process does it fail
<ValF> nothing in syslog, it just fails to get network, which is normal because it only finds eth0 which isnt plugged to anything
<ikonia> ValF: at what point in the process does it fail
<Bashing-om> desperate_joe: I understand from the PM that you need to continue this at a later time. We can do that, I am on here - Lord willing - each evening .
<desperate_joe> i will try a later day this week to continue this conversation then ... thanks already for all the patience to all who helped out ;)
<desperate_joe> good night!
<bekks> ValF: Did you try the Ubuntu server ISO?
<tnkhanh> Hi I want to uninstall Qt from my machine
<ikonia> tnkhanh: ok, what's the problem
<tnkhanh> how to get rid of Qt libs in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<ValF> Server boots > gets dhcp for pxe boot > load initrd > load modules > installer tries to configure network > no interface available besides eth0 so it tries on that interface but dhclient fails to get an IP since it's not the right interface. At that stage, using CLI, I can see my modules loaded, I can see that my mellanox cards went up in the syslog, but "ip link" doesn't list my infiniband interfaces
<ikonia> tnkhanh: open the package manager, search for QT and click uninstall/remove
<tnkhanh> ikonia: thanks. I'll try
<ikonia> ValF: ok that sounds like it's the kernel, not initrd, as at that point the kernel should have booted
<ValF> and bekks , yep I tried the server iso as it is the version I want to install anyway but I only tried 12.04, not trusty
<bekks> ValF: So try 14.04 then.
<ValF> bekks, will give it a go but unfortunately, I will have to get 12.04 working as my application runs on 12.04 only at the moment. That wouldn't be a bad thing to work on upgrading it to trusty  instead. I will let you know how it went if you want ;)
<tweak> hi everyone. having several problems since install; i've changed the login screen with ubuntu tweak but it doesnt actually change, my swap does not mount on startup, i have other drives set to mount at startup and they never automount despite being clicked on, etc, etc. I'm wondering if this is all due to encrypting my home folder or what i am doing wrong
<ikonia> tweak: how are you checking if your swap is mounted
<tweak> ikonia: swapon -s
<ikonia> tweak: and what happens whan you maunally swap it on
<tweak> ikonia: it seems to work once i do it manually
<Guest1122> hi
<ikonia> tweak: is swap encypted
<tweak> ikonia: it is, or at least it is supposed to be.
<ikonia> check
<ikonia> thats going to be a factor
<tweak> ikonia: well it is called cryptswap1 once mounted
<ikonia> so it sounds to me from what you've said your not getting your disks decrypted at the right time before boot
<tweak> ikonia: ahhh ok. it's not necessarily manditory that encryption be on, i just thought i would try it but if it causes all these issues, how would i remove encryption?
<ikonia> tweak: an argumentative topic - personally, I'd just re-install
<tweak> ikonia: okay i probably will just do that then. does it sound like the encryption is the cause of my issues >_>
<tnkhanh> Hi there! What happens if I mount a disk to a working folder?
<ikonia> it mounts over the top of it
<tnkhanh> so anything in my old folder will be lost?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it will be hidden while the disk is mounted
<tnkhanh> ikonia: ok thanks :D
<tweak> ikonia: so does it sound like encryption is the cause of all my issues? should fix if i just re-install?
<tweak> (without encryption of course)
<ikonia> tweak: based on what you've said yes, but we've not really done any investigation,
<ikonia> if you don't need encryption, it adds an element of complexity for no reason
<tnkhanh> ikonia: wow you're right. I just freaked out!
<tweak> ikonia: okay. this install is fairly vanilla anyway. i shall try a reinstall and see how that fares~ if not i'll pop back in later. thank you very much for your time & patience xD
<eddy> helllo
<eddy> is there a program to run windows exe on linux xubuntu?.
<k1l_> !wine | eddy
<ubottu> eddy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<eddy> thanks
<Vadim_> ====Help request :      Ubuntu 14.04.1,  "mcedit" write error "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.", i can't use subshell (CTRL+O).  TERM=linux .., if use "mcview" & "mc" - subshell is work (ctrl+o),  please help
<eddy> 2packs Wine Windows-programmalader  end Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package)
<eddy> choose?
<tnkhanh> eddy: u can use virtualbox which create a virtual machine on your computer
<tnkhanh> eddy: I think you need a windows installation disk tho
<xpro256> i like a lot the unity window manager, it is very similar to aqua mac os x
<tnkhanh> xpro256: have u tried gnome or kde?
<agent_white> I enjoy the i3 window manager, it is similar to nothing I had experienced before.
<agent_white> :D
<xpro256> tnkhanh: yes i've tried
<xpro256> i like gnome too
<xpro256> i have to see the i3
<xpro256> kde4 i think it is a bit heavy, i liked more kde3
<explodingmango> Hi, I've got a wondering about unofficial/untrusted PPAs. So yeah, I know you should avoid them when possible and update manually from the software's official website instead. Problem is, then you aren't notified about new versions. My question is, is there some way to use an untrusted PPA to merely notify you about new versions of your installed software instead of actually updating them?
#ubuntu 2015-12-07
<IngCr3at1on> aye it's part of coreutils
<k1l_> gambl0re: see http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/coreutils.html
<IngCr3at1on> which as I said are just based off of their unix counterparts
<IngCr3at1on> those commands are the same across all unix systems
<IngCr3at1on> well, I'll say almost all, I wouldn't be surprised if there are a few instances where that rule doesn't apply lol
<k1l_> IngCr3at1on: if they use coreutils. ubuntu does.
<IngCr3at1on> aye
<IngCr3at1on> 99% of linux distros use coreutils, there are likely a few unix systems that don't which is why I said "almost all" ;)
<IngCr3at1on> I mean, I know they don't use gnu's coreutils regardless
<IngCr3at1on> but I think you get my meaning
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<IngCr3at1on> so I take it you have no thoughts on my pixelation issue k1l_ ? lol
<k1l_> IngCr3at1on: no
<IngCr3at1on> bummer
<IngCr3at1on> here I thought using ubuntu on my laptop would be easier than arch but my debian background (or lack of) might possibly be a hindrance after all
<IngCr3at1on> I'll live with it for a day or two before I decide to do anything rash like redo the OS lol
<adrian_1908> JeffPoo: I never managed to get rid of tearing in XFCE either. On some systems it tears no matter what (even with proprietary driver options like GPU tripple buffering), on other systems it appears to be tear-free out of the box.
<Kitt3n> is there a way to fix the random disconnects when using Intel WiFi ac7260 cards?
<redditpleasehelp> Hello I just installed ubuntu
<redditpleasehelp> and it's brining me to GNU Grub instead of login screen
<redditpleasehelp> what's up?
<IngCr3at1on> bloody hell... redoing the OS won't fix it k1l_
<adrian_1908> redditpleasehelp: does GRUB continue to the login screen after a few seconds, or does it just sit and do nothing?
<redditpleasehelp> it sits and does nothing
<redditpleasehelp> :(
<redditpleasehelp> I'm really upset, I just installed and erased my whole disk and now it's not booting
<adrian_1908> Did you try booting into recovery mode? You could re-run `update-grub` from there and hope that it'll reinstate that.
<redditpleasehelp> how do I boot to recovery mode?
<IngCr3at1on> @k1l_ it wrote settings to the eeprom so it even does it in the BIOS
<redditpleasehelp> :(
<adrian_1908> If you're in the GRUB menu, the second option after "Ubuntu" should get you into a menu from where you can select recovery boot options
<redditpleasehelp> help
<redditpleasehelp> I'm in GNU grub menu
<redditpleasehelp> and it gives me no otpion to recover
<adrian_1908> redditpleasehelp: what does it say in the second line?
<adrian_1908> first should be "Ubuntu" or something like that
<redditpleasehelp> no it just says grub >
<adrian_1908> redditpleasehelp: So you don't see something like this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/grub2-in-ubuntu.jpg ?
<adrian_1908> Boy am I glad I don't work in support, respect to the admins here.
<IngCr3at1on> ahahaha
<IngCr3at1on> fixed!
<IngCr3at1on> @k1l_ had to reset part of the settings via ic2get
<IngCr3at1on> ironically enough I found the answer on the arch forums
<zh1> how much is % of free software in ubuntu software center in overall?
<eelstrebor> well, since i haven't found a different forum to ask, how does one set up dvb5-scan to specify polarity for satellite scans? i looked at the spec for this but i don't see anything
<IngCr3at1on> adrian_1908: he's gone so sort of a moot point but be was describing the emergency grub menu that loads when it fails to detect a proper kernel (initfs, ramdisk, etc)
<IngCr3at1on> Basically he mucked up the install somewhere along the way
<IngCr3at1on> Technically speaking if the initfs is present and grub is failing you can manually boot from that menu (if you know the proper path to said initfs)
<IngCr3at1on> Basically it happens when the grub configuration is wrong
<helpplease> Hello I'm having a major problme. I installed ubuntu but it's like the grub bootloader wasn't installed correctly
<helpplease> so it boots into gnu grub instead of the load screen
<helpplease> How can I get it to boot into the operating system?
<helpplease> I ran boot repair, and it said it successfully fixed problems, but then I rebooted and it still went into gnu grub!
<helpplease> I have NO idea what's going on and as an average noob this is really frustrating
<helpplease> if someone could help me boot into my operating system, it would be MUCH appreciated
<helpplease> :)
<helpplease> When I installed Ubuntu it said it was installing grub, but for some reason  it won't recognize the grub bootloader
<helpplease> sigh this is so frustrating
<helpplease> anyone on to help me?
<IngCr3at1on> helpplease: that's the grub menu that appears when the grub.cfg is wrong
<Bashing-om> helpplease: Is this a UEFI endowed system ? Booting differs between UEFI and bios based .
<nod___> hello
<IngCr3at1on> Basically it's failing to detect the initfs (or whatever ubuntu uses lol) but Bashing-om has a good point
<helpplease> so what do I do
<nod___> I have a problem with access to X's   I have tried several tutorials to solve the problem, but i try to access password put me back to loggingç
<IngCr3at1on> You might be able to boot manually from that menu but I don't remember the syntax nor would I know the path to your initfs
<helpplease> I have two options in my bios, one is UEFI the other is legacy + uefi
<helpplease> I'm on uefi
<IngCr3at1on> Might try legacy
<IngCr3at1on> I think grub is configured for it by default but otherwise i was referring to an issue I've had with BIOS systems and bad grub.cfg settings
<Bashing-om> nod___: Are "you" authorized to access your home ? Who owns your home ? 'ls -al /home ; ls -al /home<username>' as one cause of this .
<nod___> Hello IngCr3at1on :)
<IngCr3at1on> Specifically I saw that menu a lot helpplease when I was trying to setup zfs root on my desktop lol
<helpplease> i need help
<IngCr3at1on> Umm, hello nod___
<Bashing-om> nod 'ls -al /home/<user_name>" **
<IngCr3at1on> helpplease: I'd probably search the machine model to see if there were other people with issues or a walk through for installing on that specific machine ;-)
<helpplease> how to wipe the disk
<nod___> Bashing-om: I own the home
<IngCr3at1on> Otherwise all I can say with certainty is grub installed properly the issue is with the os and grub configuration
<IngCr3at1on> And he's gone again lol
<Bashing-om> nod___: Next then is there a graohic's driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the "configuration' line does it show a driver ?
<nod___> Bashing-om: But I can access from the guest account
<Bashing-om> nod___: That goes back to ownership of /home if you can work the guest accouint .. in your home particularly is .Xauthotiry and .ICEauthority . Who owns these files ?
<logy> hello everyone is there a program that can open .pak archives??? sudo apt-get install p7zip-full  (this didnt help me, following the internet)
<bazhang> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<bazhang> that if anything logy ^
<logy> can you plz help me, what should i do, sudo apt-get install upn ? i am noob with linux
<bazhang> unp logy
<Bashing-om> nod___: Away from keyboard for a few .
<nod___> Bashing-om: I'm gonna try
<logy> bazhang: still nothignt, i install unp and it still asks for software to open it :(
<Jaxkr> semi-irc noob, just set bouncer up. What's the different between #channel and ##channel?
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | Jaxkr: not a ubuntu question, but # means official , ## means unofficial,
<ubottu> Jaxkr: not a ubuntu question, but # means official , ## means unofficial,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jaxkr> sorry.
<LordSesshomaru> It would appear to me that Ubuntu 14.04 is undoing my overclock, BIOS says 3GHz /proc/cpuinfo says 2.4GHz on a core 2 quad
<LordSesshomaru> Any ideas?
<ksft_> there's a program that sometimes makes my screen go black when I close it
<nod____> Bashing-om: It doesnt run. I've already changed the permissiions and the owner of .Xauthority and .ICEAuthority
<ksft_> I can't figure out how to fix it
<ksft_> I just switched to a tty to join this channel to ask about it
<ksft_> the program that causes it doesn't seem to still be running
<ksft_> I still see the cursor but nothing else
<nod____> Bashing-om: and actually it's fucking weird because I've dual boot with bunsenlabs and I'ts happening the same with both systems.
<ksft_> can anyone help?
<LordSesshomaru> ksft_: What program?  Plus a quick fix would be sudo reboot
<Ben64> ksft_: might just be unable to come back fully from suspend, maybe change your power settings to not suspend?
<ksft_> it happens only when I close the program, which runs on Java
<ksft_> it isn't suspending
<ksft_> I can reboot, but that closes everything
<Ben64> what program
<ksft_> not anything you've heard of
<LordSesshomaru> ksft_: Are you using the right video drivers?
<ksft_> LordSesshomaru: pretty sure I am
<ksft_> had problems with them in the past
<LordSesshomaru> ksft_:
<Ben64> well if you're not going to answer stuff, good luck
<LordSesshomaru> Making sure
<ksft_> it's called ClassiCube
<bazhang> !info classicube
<ubottu> Package classicube does not exist in wily
<bazhang> installed from where
<ksft_> classicube.net
<Ben64> LordSesshomaru: have you tried benchmarks? or maybe its cpu scaling?
<ksft_> I trust it--probably a bug
<ksft_> eh, I'll just report it and reboot when it happens
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: What would be a good benchmarking program?  I've attempted to use cpufreq-selector to manually tell it to do 3000MHz but it doesn't work
<Sun__> Hello, I need help o configure x2go client, could someone help me plz ?
<Ben64> LordSesshomaru: i'd do something very cpu heavy, like this --- `time echo "scale=5000; 4*a(1)" | bc -l -q`
<Ben64> LordSesshomaru: you can increase scale
<Sun__> Any x2go expert ?
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: its giving me "real 0m9.441s user 0m9.440s sys 0m0.00s"
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: after about 10 seconds
<Ben64> yep thats how long it takes your computer to calculate 5000 digits of pi
<Ben64> maybe up it to 8000 or something
<LordSesshomaru> ~
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: is there a simplified way to turn this into a MHz value?
<Ben64> no, but you compare overclocked to normal and you can see if there is a difference
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: ok
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: I'll have to restart
<Ben64> like my cpu at 800mhz does 2000 digits in 10.7s, at 2700mhz it takes 3.1s
<bazhang> !alis | Sun__ use this to search for x2go support
<ubottu> Sun__ use this to search for x2go support: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Bashing-om> nod____: We focus on one system . Pastebin the output ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<k1l_> Sun__: they have a channel at #x2go
<k1l_> Sun__: for more detailed support see http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/contact:start
<Sun__> thank you but no replies on the x2go chanel
<bazhang> Sun__, so be patient
<Sun__> bazhang: ok thx u
<k1l_> Sun__: see my link where to contact them
<Sun__> k1l_: thx
<cyber> kil_ is the best
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: okay, theres less than 1 second difference, oc 2.619 normal is 3.299 seems fairly low for a clock bump from 2.4 to 3GHz especially on a quad core
<Sun__> Any "easy" way to install ubuntu on raid 0 (2x120SSD) with actualy windows 10 installed. I tried but Windows was not recognized
<Ben64> LordSesshomaru: the test only does one core
<Ben64> LordSesshomaru: looks like you've got overclocking
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: okay sounds good, this computer just sucks at running a minecraft server
<Ben64> 25% more clock speed, 25% faster time, math works out
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: yeah, boots quicker too
<Ben64> all computers suck at running minecraft servers, its minecraft's fault. add more ram :)
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: FTB just sucks
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: I'll have to, I'll double this rig from 4 to 8GB.  its only a 2 slot board
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: gotta love second hand hardware
<Ben64> yeah theres your problem, you'll want at least 16GB for modded servers
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: its funny too because the GUI says we're only using about 25% RAM for just 2 people
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: just so much block lag
<LordSesshomaru> Ben64: Thanks for the help, have a good night!!
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<carrera> I'm trying to install 15.10 server on an Asus G751 laptop with 2 Samsung 850 Pro SSDs in RAID 0 (using SoftRAID) but it fails to install GRUB on /dev/sda.  I've turned off both Fast and Secure Boot.
<carrera> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I couldn't find anything on the Net
<EriC^^> carrera: i dont know much about raid, what's the error though?
<carrera> Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error
<djapo> hello, is there a reason why xorg would crash after draging an item in an html page?
<carrera> EriC^^, Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda
<djapo> using firefox, so far this issue has only showed up. the graphics card fan than starts to spin up at a really high rpm
<Guy1524> Hey guys, I am having a really big problem, so I have ubuntu 15.10 and have 16 gb of ram and for some reason when I installed it gave me 16GB of swap when I have a 60GB ssd.  So I booted back into the live usb, unswapped the swap partion pulled it to the end of the drive and made it 4GB, when I did this I got a ton of errors about the kernel but I clicked ignore and it still worked, then I resized the ext4 partition to fill in the 12
<Guy1524> and again it gave me a bunch of kernel errors but it eventually worked, but now when I boot it takes about two minutes where it took 15 seconds before, what is wrong?
<EriC^^> Guy1524: did you change /etc/fstab?
<Guy1524> so the problem was happening before I changed it and I tried solutions online telling me to change it so I did but it had no effect
<EriC^^> Guy1524: what's it look like right now?
<EriC^^> type sudo blkid and cat /etc/fstab and paste them
<Guy1524> ok
<carrera> EriC^^, isn't it possible to do a Net Install on laptops with UEFI BIOS?  Isn't UEFI support in the mini.iso?
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/BYBuF72H
<EriC^^> carrera: i dont think so
<EriC^^> iirc
<carrera> EriC^^, is it just a file that needs to be added to mini.iso?
<EriC^^> carrera: no idea
<carrera> EriC^^, any idea as to when mini.iso will support UEFI?
<EriC^^> Guy1524: also sudo blkid
<Guy1524> ok
<EriC^^> carrera: nope, sorry
<carrera> EriC^^, Thanks anyway
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/5Tt6bg1E
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> Guy1524: type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> change the UUID= next to swap to e2bd7c23-9936-458e-a909-09e1d5a572c5
<carrera> EriC^^, should I boot with a LiveCD and try to repair GRUB?
<Guy1524> I did
<Guy1524> oh
<Guy1524> nvm i didn't
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> ok just did it, rebooting now
<Guy1524_> oh my gosh it worked!  thanks so much, would you mind telling me what was wrong?
<EriC^^> carrera: i've no idea about raid, i dont think you'd have to normally though
<EriC^^> try asking the question again maybe somebody who knows about it will answer
<carrera> EriC^^, No, I didn't have that problem on my older Toshiba Qosmio with 2 SSDs in RAID 0.  Mind you, the Qosmio doesn't have a UEFI BIOS
<EriC^^> your current install uses uefi?
<carrera> if you mean the question asked during install, the answer is that I tried both with and without uefi
<carrera> both times to no avail
<carrera> it failed to write GRUB to /dev/sda
<smerdyakow> hellow fellows
<carrera> Hi
<m000gle> Is there any way to change the cursor theme across all applications in Ubuntu 15.10?
<m000gle> Changing it via tweak tools or via the "sudo update-altervatives --config x-cursor-theme" command only seems to take for some, but not all, applications
<raju> m000gle, have you installed any tweaking application >?
<raju> Have you tried applying cursor themes ?
<m000gle> Both Gnome Tweak Tool as well as the Unity Tweak Tool
<raju> m000gle, and you have installed any themes ?
<m000gle> Yes, I have installed the Oxygen cursor themes, which is what I would ideally like to switch to
<m000gle> In both Gnome and Unity tweak tools, the option appears, and following a logofff/logon it seems to take in some applications
<m000gle> For example, Firefox etc recognize the icon theme
<m000gle> However, when simply interacting with the desktop/Unity, it seems to revert back to DMZ-White
<m000gle> It's like the change has taken for some applications but not the entire desktop environment
<raju> m000gle, any help with google ?
<m000gle> raju: Not really... Every suggestion tales me down one of three paths, each of which I have already tried
<m000gle> 1. Gnome Tweak Tool
<NoCode> Hi, I just installed the latest realtime Linux-Image, while rebooting, I get a blank screen. Should I be using another dependency with another linux-image? Not sure what's going on. I just had a working image before I reformated.
<m000gle> 2. Unity Tweak Tool
<ikonia> another dependency ??? what
<raju> NoCode,Linux image ?
<ikonia> do you mean you installed the real time kernel from the ubuntu package manager ?
<m000gle> 3. "sudo update-alternatives --config- x-cursor-theme"
<raju> m000gle,  after applying the changes have you done restart ?
<m000gle> Yes, I have performed a full restart
<NoCode> Yeah, a new kernel for realtime things like having zero latency.
<NoCode> Good for recording music, and such in JACK.
<NoCode> s/in/with/
<m000gle> The joke is, it seems as if the cursor change has taken in the login screen, but still only takes for half of the applications when logged in to my 15.10/Unity desktop
<cfhowlett> NoCode, should not matter.  where did you find this kernel?
<ikonia> it's going to be the nvidia module
<NoCode> cfhowlett: Repos.
<cfhowlett> NoCode, also: #ubuntustudio is a channel and a distro you might want to investigate.  www.ubuntustudio.org
<ikonia> happens all the time with the RT versions
<NoCode> I do have a nvidia module installed. I think it was the 352 package.
<k1l_> make sure the matching headers files are installed
<NoCode> Okay.
<k1l_> else you cant build the nvidia module
<ikonia> real time ones lag behind a lot
<cfhowlett> NoCode, uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999    paste the output here.  for comparison:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13773495/
<NoCode> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13773558/
<cfhowlett> NoCode, you are on 15.10 I take it?
<k1l_> that is not a lowlatency kernel
<NoCode> It is not.
<cfhowlett> NoCode, what ubuntu?
<NoCode> It's the generic kernel because I got a blank screen.
<NoCode> cfhowlett: Kubuntu 15.10
<cfhowlett> NoCode, right.  OK, I suggest you try the lowlatency kernel for Ubuntustudio.
<NoCode> It just boggles my mind because I just had it working. :/
<k1l_> NoCode: is "linux-lowlatency" installed?
<NoCode> Headers are not installed. Let me do that, and I'll brb.
<k1l_> install that metapackage
<k1l_> that will pull the right image and headers.
<gr1zzlybe4r> is there a way to jailbreak an iphone on ios 8.X with Ubuntu? most links that i've seen are only for osx and windows
<ikonia> no
<cfhowlett> gr1zzlybe4r, ask the jailbreak apple channels.
<k1l_> gr1zzlybe4r: better ask the iphone community about that.
<cfhowlett> gr1zzlybe4r, better yet, drop apple and get nexus/android.
<NoCode> Yes, that was it. Thanks for the help.
<cfhowlett> NoCode, so what was the fix?
<NoCode> I didn't have the headers installed.
<k1l_> install the metapackage so the headers get installed
<cfhowlett> doh!  hey nocode:  #ubuntustudio   #opensourcemusicians  www.ubuntustudio.org for all your music making needs ...
<NoCode> Yeah for sure. Think I am going to stick with this install for now though.
<gr1zzlybe4r> k1l_: yeah...should've probably gone there in the first place.
<NoCode> I had a pretty good thing going on last install, but I had too many things installed, including a botched MATE installation, plus I messed up a couple things. So I opted for a new installation.
<NoCode> One more question, what's the metapackage to get MATE installed and working?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment
<NoCode> Thanks. :D
<NoCode> Now with MATE installed, and hopefully working, it'll provide all the more processing and RAM power for Ardour/ JACK to work.
<w9qbj> As a photographer I typically take the SD card from the camera and put it into a SD Reader.  On my old Fedora system it would automaticall mount. How do I do the same on ubuntu 14.04 LTE (and have the owner/group set to my o/g)?
<ikonia> depending on the file system it should auto mount
<w9qbj> ikonia,  I know that it should, it is one of the DOS formats. I don't remember doing any setup on Fedora. It would mount on /media/(user)
<ikonia> w9qbj: try mount it manually, see if there is any reason it can't mount
<w9qbj> ikonia, no problems but it mounts root:root with just mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt
<EriC^^> does it show up in the filemanager
<w9qbj> EriC^^, no not in file manager, nor in df  It just isn't mounted.
<ikonia> it's mounted in userland I suspect
<smart2020> hi room
<EriC^^> w9qbj: try sudo umount /mnt
<Jonta2> Hi smart2020
<smart2020> hi Jonta2
<EriC^^> w9qbj: try gvfs-mount mount -d /dev/sdf1
<w9qbj> EriC^^,  - that returns 'No volume for device file /dev/sdf1'  but fdisk -l shows it.
<Jonta2> RIghty: Ubu 14.10, forgot to upgrade the distro for a while, and some things have gone shady. dpkg amongst them. I put it off for too long, and now I've moved to a place with WiFi only. I start nm-applet to connect, left click it, and get "NetworkManager is not running…"
<Jonta2> What do?
<cfhowlett> Jonta2,  no wifi?  download the 14.04 .iso and clean install a supported version.  upgrade to 16.04 in April
<Jonta2> cfhowlett: Because LTS? Pretty sure a Thinkpad T420 would be supported in future versions as well.
<cfhowlett> Jonta2, true, but LTS avoids having to upgrade every 6 months.
<cfhowlett> your choice.  I find fewer headaches with my LTS only machines.
<Jonta2> Hrm.
<Jonta2> I don't see *huge* improvements when not running LTS, but 6 months won't be such a hassle for me when I set up a calendar event.
<cfhowlett> Jonta2, then 15.10 is the newest version.
<Jonta2> Mm
<carrera> I'm trying to install 15.10 server on an Asus G751 laptop with 2 Samsung 850 Pro SSDs in RAID 0 (using SoftRAID) but it fails to install GRUB on /dev/sda.  I've turned off both Fast and Secure Boot.
<Jonta2> Is it a big hassle to install a new one? This machine has been going for >4 years now, and though I haven't configured much, I'd like to keep the changes I've made
<ikonia> carrera: define softraid please
<carrera> Does the bootable flag have to be 'on' on my /boot partition
<ikonia> carrera: no
<carrera> good, cause I can't seem to toggle the flag on!!!
<carrera> software RAID
<ikonia> as in bios configured or mdadm as part of the ubuntu install
<cfhowlett> Jonta2, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13773495/
<carrera> ikonia, as in using mdadm
<lieselotte> hola
<ikonia> carrera: thats why then
<ikonia> carrera: /boot can't be on a raid 0 stripe
<ikonia> as you're asking it to boot from a device it can't assumble
<carrera> right
<carrera> ikonia, can I use RAID 1 for /boot
<ikonia> sure
<Jonta2> cfhowlett: Ehm… hm? I don't know what to do with this.
<ikonia> I'd strongly advise against putting your root file system on raid 0 though
<carrera> ikonia, I think I'm using RAID 0 for /boot on my 4-year old Toshiba Qosmio with 2 SSD drives
<w9qbj> EriC^^, sudo find / -name DCIM does not find the DCIM directory on the SD. I'll have to search tht old Fedora disk to see if there are any 'device files' for gvfs
<ikonia> carrera: that would be doubtful
<cfhowlett> Jonta2, you have 2 choices: clean install or eolupgrade .  backup your /home and settings.  get your *buntu of choice.  recreate/restore your settings and /home.
<enthd> hello friendz
<enthd> how do i share the guest's internet connection with the host?
<Jonta2> cfhowlett: Mm. What do I do with the paste?
<carrera> ikonia, is there a way to find out?
<EriC^^> w9qbj: try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 , for a sec
<ikonia> carrera: does it matter ?
<carrera> ikonia, I'd like to know what I did
<cfhowlett> Jonta2, doh!  sorry.  wrong paste.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<ikonia> carrera: boot it and look at the raid config then
<Jonta2> cfhowlett: Thank you for your time :)
<carrera> ikonia, and do you know why I can't toggle on the bootable flag on my new Asus G751?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Jonta2
<biella_> does anyone know how to get network-manager applet to show scan results in wily when it stops? the only way I've found is to logout and login again
<ikonia> carrera I dont know what that device is,
<biella_> iwlist scan shows scan results, and iwconfig shows the device connected, but the network manager applet doesn't show the connection or any scan results
<biella_> i tried to restart network-manager, and nm-applet, but that didn't work
<w9qbj> EriC^^, that returnd  http://termbin.com/c12  and is still waiting for something.
<EriC^^> w9qbj: what does it return when you just run sudo parted -l ?
<carrera> ikonia, Asus G751 gaming laptop with 2 x Samsung 850 Pro SSD
<ikonia> no idea, never heard of that model
<w9qbj> EriC^^, s/c12/c12i/
<ikonia> I woudln't worry about the bootable flag though
<carrera> it's one their better laptops
<NoCode> Thanks for the help on the metapackage for MATE.
<w9qbj> EriC^^, Model: SanDisk SDDR-113 (scsi)
<w9qbj> Disk /dev/sdf: 7948MB
<w9qbj> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<w9qbj> Partition Table: msdos
<w9qbj> Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
<w9qbj>  1      4194kB  7948MB  7944MB  primary  fat32
<cfhowlett> !paste | w9qbj
<ubottu> w9qbj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> w9qbj: ok, try sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt , then ls -l /mnt
<carrera> ikonia, do I have to disable Fast and Secure Boot in the BIOS?
<ikonia> carrera: depends on your setup, secure boot certainly
<NoCode> Are MATE's panels called gnome-panel? O.o
<NoCode> "The MATE Panel"
<carrera> ikonia, how about when it asks if I want to Force UEFI during Ubuntu installation?
 * NoCode headdesks
<ikonia> carrera: depends on your setup, I suggest you read about the differnt installation methods/options
<w9qbj> EriC^^, That shows me what I want, but I don't want to have to mount it manually
<nolsen_> Wait, ubuntu doesn't support secure boot? I always thought it does.
<Andina> i have an error: brokencount >0'. ive try to fix install, but again makes me an error. i cant not install or remove anything. and my IUse% is 100%
<ikonia> nolsen_: it does, but it's more work if you don't need it
<NoCode> Okay, what is the name of MATE-panel so I can kill/ restart them?
<nolsen_> Hm, I have disabled secure boot, and installing went fine.
<carrera> ikonia, I only want to install one OS, namely Ubuntu MATE
<ikonia> carrera: so ?
<carrera> ikonia, so should I say yes to install with UEFI during installation?
<EriC^^> w9qbj: usually gvfs-mount takes care of mounting i think
<ikonia> carrera: it depends on your setup
<NoCode> Okay, that *is* the name.
<carrera> ikonia, what are other factors?
<Andina> how can i fix my BrokenCount?
<nolsen_> carrera: I might be able to help, what is going on?
<carrera> nolsen_, thank you sir
<carrera> I'm trying to install 15.10 server on an Asus G751 laptop with 2 Samsung 850 Pro SSDs in RAID 0 (using SoftRAID) but it fails to install GRUB on /dev/sda.  I've turned off both Fast and Secure Boot.
<ikonia> carrera what do you mean what are the other factors ?
<w9qbj> EriC^^,   thanks for the effort. I'll look into gvfs tomorrow.
<ikonia> carrera: why are you doing a server install ?
<EriC^^> w9qbj: not sure why it says it can't find any volumes though, you could write a udev rule to mount it automatically at a specific dir with certain permissions but it would be a hack i guess
<EriC^^> w9qbj: ok
<carrera> cause regular Ubuntu doesn't support Software RAID since 12.04
<NoCode> mate-panel didn't restart while killing it. Damn it.
<nolsen_> carrera: Fresh install, or dualbooting?
<carrera> and, now, mini.iso (ie Net Install) doesn't support newerUEFI bioses
<ikonia> carrera it does, you just have to use the rigth boot arguments
<carrera> so I'm left with one option
<carrera> install Ubuntu Server, then install the MATE desktop
<ikonia> not really
<carrera> nolsen_, fresh install on a brand new everything
<NoCode> Hackamove = Creating a shortcut to "mate-panel" to start it up again. :D
<nolsen_> oh...umm
 * NoCode laughs
<carrera> ikonia, right boot args to mini.iso?
<ikonia> carrera: I'm going to back out of this, you clearly want to do things your way and not do any research.
<carrera> ikonia, nolsen_, my laptop doesn't even see the USB flash. It goes right back to BIOS when I turn it on with the flash plugged in
<carrera> ikonia, that's not true
<nolsen_> uhh.
<Andina> i have an error: brokencount >0'. ive try to fix install, but again makes me an error. i cant not install or remove anything. and my IUse% is 100%
<Andina> how can i fix it?
<ikonia> Andina: you'll need to explain in more detail
<nolsen> I don't think secure boot matters. ubuntu usually works with secureboot.
<ikonia> Andina: first - what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Guest81773> I just disabled it because it's pointless.
<Andina> 14.04
<ikonia> Andina: ok, so your system boots ok and you can login ?
<Andina> yes, that works fine
<ikonia> Andina: ok, so where does the problem come in ?
<Andina> but when i try to update, it came the messege that there was an error, and that i can not install anything
<ikonia> Andina: how are you trying to update ?
<Andina> using apt-get update
<ikonia> Andina: ok, so please pastebin the output of the command "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin (pastebin.ubuntu.com for example)
<Andina> after there was the mistake i try to use install -f
<Andina> but the error keeps comming
<ikonia> Andina: ok, so please pastebin the output of the command "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin (pastebin.ubuntu.com for example)
<Andina> ikoni, how
<Andina> ?
<ikonia> run the command and put the output in the website pastebin.ubuntu.com and share the link
<Andina> ok
<Andina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13775696/
<carrera> nolsen, do you know how I can find the RAID level on existing partitions?
<Andina> then i try to remove any software and it comes out this
<pzgull> Hi Everyone
<carrera> Hi
<nolsen> carrera: Sorry, I don't know anything about RAID.
<ikonia> carrera: look in the raid config or /proc/mdstat
<ikonia> Andina: that output is clean
<cfhowlett> Andina, let's see more:  apt-get -s install audacity | nc termbin.com 9999                 that will simulate (NOT perform) installation of audacity and return a url to a paste.  report the paste here.
<carrera> ikonia, /proc/mdstat didn't say anything about RAID levels and I can't see anyting in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<ikonia> carrera: yes it does say
<ikonia> carrera: please read the output of "cat /proc/mdstat"
<Andina> yes, but then i try to remove a softwre and it comes oyt thi
<Andina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13775834/
<ikonia> arm......
<carrera> ikonia, your are right, it says "active raid0 sda1...."
<ikonia> no space on disk
<carrera> ikonia, all partitions, including /boot, on my existing laptop are RAID 0
<ikonia> carrera: then you didn't use mdadm, or you built a custom initrd
<pzgull> I'm trying to run a command when I open a new (gnome-)terminal instance. I've put "apt-get moo" at the end of my .zshrc. It works... However I when I try to close with the 'exit' command there is an error (child process)
<ikonia> carrera: as I said though, it's up to you what you do
<carrera> ikonia, tanks
<Andina> how can i libarate sapce?
<ikonia> Andina: clear down what you don't need - look at where the space is being used
<carrera> ikonia, this laptop, a Qosmio x500, doesn't have a hardware RAID controller and I just used the mini.iso to install Ubuntu MATE
<ikonia> carrera: "hardware raid" is the key there
<ikonia> carrera: ahh sorry I miss-read
<carrera> ikonia, :-)
<ikonia> carrera: no-one said anything about a hardware raid controller
<Andina> i've look with this command: sudo du -h /* | grep '[0-9]M'. But it appears everything with red numbers, since the 'bin'
<ikonia> but as I said - you seem to have your own mind made up about how you want to do it, so I suggest you do it,
<carrera> ikonia, I was just trying to give you more info on what I did on my old laptop
<ikonia> carrera: I told you earlier though, I'm stepping away from this
<carrera> ikonia, and I didn't build a custom initrd, so how did I install grub on RAID 0
<carrera> ikonia, okay, thanks for your help
<ikonia> carrera: I'd have to look at your system to understand the layout/setup
<cfhowlett> Andina, full disk error!
<cfhowlett> Andina, you probably have old kernels taking up your space and need to do some spring cleaning.
<cfhowlett> Andina, echo "Cleaning Up" && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get -y autoclean && sudo apt-get -y clean
<trixtator> goog morning!
<wyoung> afternoon
<trixtator> Wish it would be ;)
<wyoung> move to AU then :)
<cfoch> hi
<trixtator> hi cfoch
<cfoch> is there a dark theme someone uses currently working with Ubuntu 15.04?
<atralheaven> my external hdd has plugged out accidentally,  and ubuntu doesn't recognize it anymore, I've tried many things, and finally its on the file manager, I get this error when I try to mount it 'http://i.imgur.com/SgzunS0.png'
<trixtator> which windowmanger are you using cfoch?
<dotpixis> atralheaven: did you have that data backed up?
<atralheaven> dotpixis: I have no problem with erasing everything on that hard drive, I just want it to work again...
<atralheaven> I tried to use that addresses to mount it with mount command
<dotpixis> atralheaven: what exactly were you doing when power got interupted?
<atralheaven> and I got 'mount: /dev/sdb: can't read superblock' error
<Andina> cfhowlett, ivee try to use all of those commands, but they apper with erros. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13776432/
<atralheaven> I tried to use several partitioning tools to format it or write a partition table to it but they don't recognize it
<atralheaven> dotpixis: it was just connected, I think nothing
<dotpixis> atralheaven: what kind of hdd is it?
<carrera> Can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu MATE on a new laptop with UEFI and 2 SSD drives please?   I want my drives in RAID 0
<atralheaven> dotpixis: silicon power armor a80 1tb
<dotpixis> atralheaven: what have you done to try to mount it already?
<atralheaven> I've tried 'sudo mount -v /mnt/usb-PHD_3.0_Silicon-Power_1500313702421000001B-0\:0/'
<atralheaven> dotpixis: and also  'sudo mount -a', but it didn't work
<atralheaven> dotpixis: with first command it showed up in the file manager
<dotpixis> atralheaven: have you tried to mount the drive as root?
<dotpixis> or have you tried to change the drives mount permissions?
<atralheaven> dotpixis: I spend almost all of yesterday to fix it, I really need it to work again
<atralheaven> dotpixis: I used sudo
<atralheaven> dotpixis: and no, I don't know how can I do it
<dotpixis> atralheaven: what security do you have on the drive if any?
<maxeffect> Hi, I am having an issue with my AMD/Radeon HD 5970 (Hemlock) when booting Ubuntu/Gnome 15.10 from a Live USB ... I am running a multi-monitor setup, and when I boot the Ubuntu/Gnome 15.10 Live USB ... I see a blank/grey desktop and mouse cursor on my secondary display and the primary display goes black / power save mode ...
<maxeffect> The only way I am able to boot the Live CD is using "nomodeset" kernel boot option ..
<maxeffect> Just wondering if anyone else has had any similar issue with AMD/Radeon Cards and Ubuntu/Gnome (gubuntu?) 15.10?   I can install from the Live USB using the nomodeset kernal boot option, and boot the installed system using nomodeset, but if I remove nomodeset and attempt to boot using the pre-installed open-source radeon drivers, the system boots b
<maxeffect> ack to a blank desktop on one screen and black screen / power save mode on the other ... can't figure out what is causing the issue ... have been able to successfully boot into a Ubuntu (unity) 15.10 Live USB without any problem ... this problem appears to be specific to the gnome version of ubuntu ..
<atralheaven> dotpixis: it has not encryption
<ducky__> Hey, I've started using i3wm and I only have one problem.
<dotpixis> atralheaven: well then i think that the drive is toast...
<ducky__> Gnome-terminal can't load my profiles
<dotpixis> hdds are fragile
<dotpixis> atleast their firmware is
<dotpixis> some say that it's the "most secure aspect of them, look at them wrong and they break" ~Dan kaminsky
<atralheaven> dotpixis: I tested it on windows, it shows the drive on 'safely remove' list, but only there
<dotpixis> it will be picked up, but not read/writable
<atralheaven> dotpixis: it was armor, for gods sake!
<dotpixis> atralheaven: but you didn't drop it
<dotpixis> atralheaven: you disconnected it from power at the wrong time
<atralheaven> dotpixis: also shock proof or anything that it could be
<atralheaven> dotpixis: so its lost...? nothing can be done to fix it?
<ducky__> Here's a screenshot showing my problem: http://i.imgur.com/1USxap7.png
<ducky__> As you can see, I have a profile saved but it isn't being loaded by the application
<ducky__> If anyone can help me fix it I'd greatly appreciate it.
<dotpixis> atralheaven: you could send it in and maybe get another one...
<atralheaven> dotpixis: I hope.... what do you suggest if I wanted to buy another in the future? I will be careful but it was an accident...
<Ben64> atralheaven: what are you trying to do? whats the problem?
<dotpixis> atralheaven: just be very careful with it while it's powered on
<dotpixis> no amount of shockproofing will help fragile firmware...
<atralheaven> Ben64: I think I lost my external hard drive, I broke it...
<atralheaven> dotpixis: is it true about all external hard drives?
<Ben64> atralheaven: does gparted see it?
<atralheaven> dotpixis: even SSDs? I just ask to know, I can't buy an SSD!
<atralheaven> Ben64: no
<dotpixis> atralheaven: yes
<Ben64> atralheaven: plug it in, pastebin the last few lines from dmesg
<dotpixis> atralheaven: unless they can hotswap
<atralheaven> Ben64: just a second...
<atralheaven> dotpixis: so it seems internal hard drives are better at this
<dotpixis> atralheaven: yup
<Ben64> ...no
<ericcaron> heyo :) new here :)
<Ben64> sudden power loss won't break a drive anymore, this isn't the 90s
<ericcaron> unless he's using junk from the 90's
<atralheaven> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/BZtJPMVD
<atralheaven> no its silicon power armor a80
<ericcaron> well don't feel bad... my macbook pro hardly runs kubuntu ... so washed up . suprised it even works at all
<atralheaven> Ben64: it wont go more than '[sdb] Spinning up disk...'
<GhostNetwork> new drive? or did you install it wrong? ( kind of hard to install it wrong but it can happen) ..
<zeezo202020> anyone know of a linux tool that can be used to generate video "recaps" of surveillence videos that contains actual motion?
<GhostNetwork> try googling it? :) seems to be the answer for many things nowadays
<zeezo202020> nope, mine are coming up empty
<zeezo202020> I don't know the proper keyword for this kind of thing
<zeezo202020> do you?
<GhostNetwork> keep trying different combinations of keywords. and look through the [web] tab when you're using google.
<zeezo202020> are you fucking with me?  I know how to goodle
<zeezo202020> I'll goodle your butthole
<GhostNetwork> video recap generator for linux     < try this
<Ben64> atralheaven: can you feel the drive spinning inside
<zeezo202020> adios slayez
<GhostNetwork> you running straight up through a linux build ?.... or you partition multiple operating systems?  i am just wondering what you did to get it.
<atralheaven> Ben64: yes, when its connected I hear some sounds
<atralheaven> Ben64: but just for few seconds
<GhostNetwork> have you tried disconnecting the drive (power off  on computer unplugged and all) and reconnecting it? , drive doctoring it? disc repair via bios anytthing ?
<Ben64> atralheaven: does it have its own power supply?
<atralheaven> Ben64: it gets its power from usb, it also has a light and its on when its connected
<GhostNetwork> @atralheaven you try other usb ports?
<Ben64> atralheaven: some ports can't supply enough power for a drive, or cables
<GhostNetwork> most should be able to though Ben64 . depends on the model/year etc type.
<Ben64> no, usb spec is 500mA
<Guest16613> testing
<atralheaven> GhostNetwork: yes, and other laptops, other cables...
<ravi__kumar> While applying patch to a source tree I'm getting "The next patch would create the file 'file_name', which already exists? Assume -R? [n]". I wanna know the consequences of answer options. Thank you.
<django_> hey all
<django_> if i wanna get a laptop for the purpose of installing ubuntu, which is the best
<GhostNetwork> depends on what exactly you plan on doing with it django_
<django_> GhostNetwork: programming
<hateball> django_: You should try in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<JuicyParsons> I'm worried that pip has trashed the default Python libs (I learned too late that I was supposed to be using virtualenv instead of site-wide installs) ... is there a commmand that would just completely re-install every python-*/python3-* package, along with all of their dependencies?
<GhostNetwork> django_: everyone has their preferences. budget etc. there are plenty of options. i would say test run it on an older laptop . to test run stuff from until you get a hang of it
<GhostNetwork> you might have to locate and reinstall them by hand JuicyParsons
<limp> curious without an kernel debugger is there any way to determine what the driver for a give hardware devices is call when operating the hardware i.e a function call stack  at least with maybe  what parameters are being passed to it would be fine... something like strace but for tracing driver programs for devices?
<JuicyParsons> ouch
<GhostNetwork> JuicyParsons: you probably don't want to reinstall it i assume?
<JuicyParsons> limp lspci -vv will tell you the kernel driver that is used for each piece of hardware, at least
<JuicyParsons> GhostNetwork, I want to revert everything to the default Python installation.
<GhostNetwork> easiest way i think think up is to uninstall and reinstall. otherwise you'll be searching around for a while to locate the right stuff you wish install for the default.
<GhostNetwork> doesn't seem very pleasant to do either way...
<hateball> Remember to purge if you want to return to default, a simple remove will leave old configs behind
<GhostNetwork> yep :) almost forgot that >.<
<limp> JuicyParsons no i am talking about something like xev for watching  event more general the mouse and keyboard like any hardware event and displaying how the driver is operating i.e its call stack in real time , variables passed ,...etc
<anomaly6> :)
<limp> and xev doesn't show you the call stack trace and everything it is calling in really time for even the keyboard and mouse ... so kind of wondering about that
<limp> for the more general any hardware
<d9cf> how do you reset the default keyring i know the root passphrase, but i've forgotten the passphrase for the keyring...
<d9cf> (no the passphrase is not the root passphrase)
<limp> This would make it really easy to tweak driver programs or understand how to rewrite or modify them better ... or if not that at least some times debug hardware problems related to driver
<GhostNetwork> sleepytime. goodnight all
<limp> Anybody PLEASE i see this as a really important debugging program to have for driver development for linux based LKM or builtin drivers
<d9cf> good night
<limp> But i think it has to be for builtin's only a kernel debugger that sets its break points on methods of the builting kernel driver program itself
<JuicyParsons> limp, Yes, I was just referring to the " any way to determine what the driver for a give hardware devices is call when operating the hardware" ... as far as actually tracing events, have you looked at lltng?
<JuicyParsons> s/lltng/lttng/
<limp> for LKM not sure haven't tried setting breakpoint for these by trying to attach with gdb to  a module like psmouse and set break points from there
<osmanjan> hello
<limp> from what apt-cache says it is lttng is just a userspace tracer so will it work for LKM which is more kernel based level
<JuicyParsons> limp, It does both kernel + userspace --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13780546/kernel-trace-using-lttng
<limp> JuicyParsons great so it should work for shown the stack traces and variables passed for when an LKM is called. Or at least allow you to when pressing a button or using a specific computer hardware in a certain way see the function calls as it works thru driving the device right?
<amilo> passau
<amilo> xy
<motaka2> hello, I have ubuntu 14.04 and I dont know where to find my dvd rom, i am using lubuntu
<hackerttrs> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> hackerttrs: welcome, how can we help you?
<hackerttrs> i need some help
<hackerttrs> regarding ettercap
<hateball> !help | hackerttrs
<ubottu> hackerttrs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hackerttrs> i dont know why my arp poisoning in ettercap is not working
<lotuspsychje> hackerttrs: maybe the #wireshark guys can be more of help?
<hackerttrs> sometimes i shows *.*.*.* ip was not forwarded
<lotuspsychje> hackerttrs: hacking isnt allowed on this network
<hackerttrs> no hacking at all
<hackerttrs> i swear
<lotuspsychje> hackerttrs: it has to be related to ubuntu
<hackerttrs> so how do i get help for these ettercap and wireshark
<lotuspsychje> hackerttrs: wich program are you using?
<Moonday> I'm new to ubuntu and installing gulp currently. I already installed it globally but the instruction say that when you are going to install it locally (you have to install locally as well for gulp to work) then you must write --save-dev as in "npm install --save-dev gulp" when I installed globally I only used the -g flag but I would like to know more about the --save-dev flag, can someone explain it a bit?
<auronandace> Moonday: man npm
<qu4nt1n> !s quantico
<_shaun_> hi guys i have a massive image that ubuntu insists on printing to one page, how do i print this image to multiple pages?
<w0jtas> Hello, is there any simple way to create custom apt-repository based on dependencies of selected packages ? I want to create apt mirror but just for necessary packages
<ngaio> I installed the xfce4 desktop (sudo apt-get install xfce4) so I could test an application I'm developing under it. Now in my default Unity session, I'm getting XFCE notifications, and the LightDM login screen is also XFCE. How can I may my Unity session and LightDM behave in the default manner. Is there an "update-alternatives" command I can run?
<eliKAAS_> hello i am back!
<eliKAAS_> i have a problem
<eliKAAS_> i am now on ubuntu livecd
<eliKAAS_> and its slow
<d9cf> ngaio, try ##linux
<ngaio> d9cf, sorry I don't understand
<Extreminador> hi guys
<lotus|P4> whats that package called again to see system specs from terminal?
<jelly> lotus|P4: lshw ?
<lotus|P4> jelly, it was a short packagename with many features
<motaka2_> hello netbeans shortcuts dont get saved in ubuntu 14.04
<nyloc> Too add some more information to yesterdays discussion aboutpersistent live usb stick installs of ubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/664577/unable-to-boot-ubuntu-live-usb-flash-drive-with-casper-rw-persistent-partition
<nyloc> this is exactly what happens as soon as I delete the casper-rw file, having both the file and the partition works fine
<RobinHood2015> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu off a GPT hard disk, and when I want to recreate the GRUB configuration file (by 'grub-mkconfig'), I have two such files, one in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and another in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg. Which one should I modify?
<nyloc> I tested with 14.04, 15.05 and 15.10 and even Linux Mint which all show the exact same behaivor if casper-rw file is deleted the system somehow fails to mount the /root filesystem
<EriC^^> RobinHood2015: /boot/grub/grub.cfg ( update-grub takes care of it )
<nyloc> RobinHood2015: I guess you shouldn't modify either grub2 is configured via /etc/default/grub and # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg or # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/EFI/GRUB/grub.cfg
<upoptiop> RobinHood2015: booting wasn't something they,want average Joe to understand
<RobinHood2015> How do I block a user?
<nyloc> RobinHood2015:  This article (I know its the arch wiki) has a quiet technical description of grub if you want to know whats happening ;). https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Configuration
<nyloc> What the hell why this upoptiop? <upoptiop> the problem isn't ubuntu. It's assholes like you
<lotuspsychje> nyloc: do you get this on join?
<nyloc> lotuspsychje: Not sure just noticed after I postetd to the grub question.
<ngaio> nyloc, I also got trolled by him too
<nyloc> ngaio: Ah, ok, than its just trolling thought it might be personal ;)
<ngaio> I added him to my ignore list, I don't know what else I can do
<lotuspsychje> report to #ubuntu-ops please
<ngaio> lotuspsychje, sorry but how to do that?
<lotuspsychje> ngaio: its a channel, type /join #ubuntu-ops to report abuse
<upoptiop> ngaio: go ahead. Make my day
<P7Roger> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hiya> Guys, do you recommend any cloud drive service that might still be there in next 10 yrs?
<iceroot> hiya: your own cloud aka OwnCloud
<upoptiop> hiya: Microsoft live drive
<ngaio> lotuspsychje, thanks, I've done that :-)
<P7Roger> hiya: Probably the only one you could guarantee would be one you self host like owncloud, saying that probably most of the ones run by large companies would probably stay around
<iceroot> upoptiop: stop your private flaming please
<lotuspsychje> ngaio: tnx for the report
<nyloc> ok, now he gets homophobic, time to find my quassel ignore list.
<justrohu> Hello everyone
<justrohu> I am new to ubuntu
<goodmint> unbanme #bash
<cfhowlett> justrohu, welcome.  ask your ubuntu question
<justrohu> cfhowlett, Hi I am a php developer and I need to install gupnp extension
<cfhowlett> !php | justrohu I *think* this is what you want
<ubottu> justrohu I *think* this is what you want: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/php5.html
<OerHeks> goodmint, wrong channel, we cannot help you
<goodmint> ok, my mistake
<OerHeks> goodmint, if you have no clue where to apply, join #freenode, they might be able to help you out.
<OerHeks> oh
<RedProton> hi
<ashok_> hi all
<anik_alam> Hi there ?
<anik_alam> file:///home/anik/Downloads/IMG_20151207_163700.jpg
<cfhowlett> anik_alam, why are you showing this?
<cfhowlett> and you are aware that we cannot actually see files stored on your computer, are you not?
<ImJune> Hello
<anik_alam> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8iqQyEHNzW6Y0FqbHhaR2U5ZXc/view?usp=sharing how can i fix that ?
<ImJune> I added a video to play on startup at boot using totem in startup applications
<ImJune> I love it but I want it to close after it plays
<ImJune> is there a command I can add that will close it after?
<Ben64> anik_alam: have you tried running apt-get from a terminal like it suggests
<anik_alam> now what can i do sir ?
<anik_alam> <Ben64> how can i solved it ?
<Ben64> anik_alam: have you tried running apt-get from a terminal like it suggests
<anik_alam> also i am getting this notice https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8iqQyEHNzW6YnpjTGx3dEdDV0k/view?usp=sharing
<cfhowlett> ImJune, try vlc:    cvlc    pathtovideo.mp4
<anik_alam> <Ben64> how can i solved that ?
<ImJune> @cfhowlett cvlc ?
<ImJune> this is the full command
<cfhowlett> ImJune, headless vlc-plaer
<cfhowlett> !vlc | ImJune
<ubottu> ImJune: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ImJune> here let me show current command
<OerHeks> anik_alam, there is nothing to fix, in that last post
<ImJune> totem --fullscreen  /home/nixadmin/Videos/"hi Jenny.mp4"
<OerHeks> anik_alam, and the first post, reinstall that ttf ms font installer thingy, the message is clear
<Ben64> ImJune: yeah, and you should use a better player
<ImJune> just replace "totem" with cvlc?
<ImJune> and it will close after?
<anik_alam> how can i take off the icon from task bar ? https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8iqQyEHNzW6Y0FqbHhaR2U5ZXc/view?usp=sharing
<cfhowlett> ImJune, install vlc.  run cvlc PathToVideo.mp4         it will play in a headless window then close
<OerHeks> anik_alam, what icon?
<ImJune> ok
<padlefot> morning
<luis2_> hi
<anik_alam> How can i take this off - https://dochub.com/anikalam/N5jxBo/img_20151207_163700
<RedProton> Hello is anyone participating in Google code in?
<luis2_> i'm out
<padlefot> laters
<cfhowlett> anik_alam, no permission to view that image
<OerHeks> anik_alam, nobody can see that page, why don't you describe what is your issue?
<padlefot> it does require you to log in
<TBJoe> hi, I've just installed gnutls (by source) and compiled an example client (which worked). But when I try to run the example client, it says: "error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.28: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". How do I fix it? It is in usr/local/lib and actually should be properly linked against
<dragner> My desktop broke after installing font can someone say how to fix this
<dragner> the desktop shows but i cant right click it or change wallpaper
<jpds> TBJoe: Why would you compile such a critical component from source rather than use the distro packages?
<TBJoe> jpds: I need some specific compiler flags for what I'm doing, if you must know
<jpds> TBJoe: OK, as long as you keep up with security fixes
<TBJoe> it's not for practical use anyway
<akik> TBJoe: you could add the library path to LD_LIBRARY_PATH env variable
<anik_alam> how can i restore my os ?
<lotuspsychje_> !recovery | anik_alam
<ubottu> anik_alam: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<anik_alam> if i do recovery then it will be like new os ?
<lotuspsychje> anik_alam: you can choose fix broken packages, to restore system but it wont be clean as a clean install
<TBJoe> akik: Thanks, that did the trick
<lotuspsychje> anik_alam: if you want a restore, do a full clean install
<TBJoe> akik: But I thought the OS would look for /usr/local/lib anyway?
<akik> TBJoe: look into /etc/ld.so.conf those are the system paths for libs
<anik_alam> Please give me suggestion to creating drive.
<anik_alam> how many space for swap, boot, home etc (any necessary part) - my HHD 1TB
<akik> TBJoe: also "ldconfig -v"
<nyloc> akik: Does ubutu have a /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ directory to drop in additional files? Maybe TBJoe can just put usr/local/lib there
<lotuspsychje> anik_alam: its reccomended to auto partition like ubuntu setup suggests
<akik> nyloc: probably yes, there only a include statement in /etc/ld.so.conf
<TBJoe> akik: Ok it  includes /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf where libc.conf contains /usr/local/lib but somehow that didn't make it work? I added another file with /usr/local/lib content and that worked, strange
<anik_alam> yes i did but after os installing complete i can't edit the disk
<lotuspsychje> anik_alam: why exactly you need the edit?
<anik_alam> i need to create few drive
<nyloc> anik_alam: And thats not totally right, gparted for example is able to edit partition sizes
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | anik_alam
<ubottu> anik_alam: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-3build1 (wily), package size 422 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<anik_alam> yes i am tried with gparted. its not leting me edit the disk
<Ignaz> hi i have a question to network
<Ignaz> is a szenario like this possible without VPN?
<Ignaz> http://pastebin.com/NsksxjMC
<nyloc> maybe boot from a live media and use gparted while your disk is not mounted
<lotuspsychje> Ignaz: ask in ##networking please
<Ignaz> thanks
<anik_alam> how can i do that ?
<anik_alam> there is any like to see the example of live boot gparted ?
<akik> TBJoe: i was thinking that maybe you shouldn't add your own version of the lib into the system paths, but just use the env varible as needed
<dupingping> hi, popey. How are you today?
<nyloc> anik_alam: download a recent live cd http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop and install gparted if not shipped with the live cd and then use it as you have in your system, shouldn't look much different.
<anik_alam> thank you
<Dottor_Panico> exit
<anik_alam> what is the different between ubuntu mate and 15.10 ?
<Andina> I dont have space in my disk. I already try to run apt-get autoremove, autoclean and says there is an error. i try to fix it with -f install but then it says i have not space
<Andina> what to do
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Andina clean your system
<ubottu> Andina clean your system: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<hateball> Pretty hard to install bleachbit to clean if the disk is full
<Andina> but i can not install or remove any software because there apper that i haven an error.
<anik_alam> what is the different between ubuntu mate and 15.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | anik_alam
<ubottu> anik_alam: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<OerHeks> anik_alam, that Q makes no sense.
<Andina> error:BrokenCount >0'
<anik_alam> i need a colorful UI os, which one is best ?
<lotuspsychje> anik_alam: you can make ubuntu look the way you want
<Casper-> anik_alam: 15.10 is version number, based on year.month.   so 15.10  is  2015, 10th month (october)  new releases every  6 months. next one is 16.04, so April 2016.
<OerHeks> anik_alam, are you a bot spawning random question?
 * OerHeks votes for blackbox then
<Casper-> anik_alam: i like XFCE because it is the fastest one. :)   Unity (and GNOME) is very similar to OSX
<anik_alam> XFCE let me see
<anik_alam> thank you
<anik_alam> is that debian XFCE ?
<Casper-> anik_alam: actually LXDE (Lubuntu) is faster than XFCE xubuntu, but it is missing some features like aero-snap & drag&drop
<Casper-> anik_alam: Debian is what Ubuntu is based on.  It is much more bare-bones (harder to use)
<Alan> is there a useful way to find out what is binding a global keyboard shortcut? without just checking the settings of every single application installed?
<anik_alam> guys what about skype ? why its too old for linux ?
<Casper-> anik_alam: skpe works on linux
<anik_alam> my microphone is not working,
<Casper-> anik_alam: there are other open-source alternatives, such as ring.cx
<anik_alam> and its too old version
<lotuspsychje> !latest | anik_alam
<ubottu> anik_alam: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<OerHeks> old is good
<Casper-> anik_alam: i like LTS version, which are more stable, and come out every 2 years. and have more software made for them, because LTS is more popular
<Casper-> 14.04,  and 16.04
<Casper-> anik_alam: if u cant find up to date program in repo, u can search for PPA
<lotuspsychje> Casper-: please also mention the risks of using ppa, when suggesting
<anik_alam> so what should i do now ? LTS or ubuntu mate ? i am waiting for reinstall the os
<Casper-> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Download
<lotuspsychje> anik_alam: your question makes no sense
<Casper-> lotuspsychje: well, yes, i try to download the PPA from the official site, example ^  And yes, PPA's are not officially supported by Ubuntu
<anik_alam> i am new that why i am asking too much
<lotuspsychje> anik_alam: choose a flavor of ubuntu first: ubuntu desktop, or ubuntu mate, or...
<Casper-> anik_alam: https://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<lotuspsychje> anik_alam: then choose an LTS or non-LTS version
<bu5hm4n> hi, for the case I have a app installed out of a ppa, and dist-upgrade to 14.04 will the app automatically be updated to the latest release ?
<Guest58223> http://www.kickermatch.com/tournaments/789_turnier_2015-12-07_12_40/overview
<Casper-> DE means desktop environment,  it's like Windows 7  vs Windows Metro interface, or u can have it looks like OSX
<lotuspsychje> Guest58223: please no random links here
<lotuspsychje> bu5hm4n: we dont support ppa's mate
<theanalyst__> hey ubuntu 12.04 directly boots into the grub rescue mod..  can someone help me boot
<bu5hm4n> lotuspsychje: what does that mean ?
<OerHeks> buno, that ppa will get disabled.
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | bu5hm4n
<ubottu> bu5hm4n: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bu5hm4n> lotuspsychje: yeah I know what ppa´s are, but my question is if apt updates them on a dist-update
<Casper-> OerHeks: do u suspect Anik_alam was a bot/troll?
<lotuspsychje> bu5hm4n: your question contains something we dont support, see what OerHeks suggested
<Andina> im trying to free space using bleachbit. But it have an error 13: perimission denied in all  '/var/log/.
<OerHeks> there are pretty clever bots, who can answer simple questions too.
<lotuspsychje> Andina: did you run bleachbit as root?
<Andina> how i do that?
<Casper-> Maybe Microsoft/Apple make bots to troll this channel, possible
<lotuspsychje> Andina: there are 2 gui icons, bleachbit and bleachbit(as root)
<bu5hm4n> lotuspsychje: my question is what apt (I hope you support it) does at dist-upgrade ...
<OerHeks> bu5hm4n,  ppa's will get disabled during upgrade.
<bu5hm4n> OerHeks: thx :)
<OerHeks> distupgrade is not upgrading to next version
<theanalyst__> how can I rescue the system from grub-rescue
<eahmedshendy> I have installed a SamsungPrinterInstaller driver for M2020 printer on both Linux Mint and Ubuntu Desktop 14.04. Linux Mint works fine now and the printer gets the job and print it, but Ubuntu have some issue, it sends a "test page" to the printer then the printer make some noise that it gets it (I also see that the job disappeared from the printer window), but printer does not print anyting
<theanalyst__> basically ubuntu's grub doesnt seem to have i386-pc folder in its path..and grub-rescue kind of tries to add that to path while loading modules etc
<Mike1> hi! Just installed speedcrunch in XUbuntu 15.10, why does it look this ugly? https://paste.xinu.at/qrq3tA/
<Andina> I do it. Now it only appears the error. that im running LibreOffice, but im no. i have it close
<lmkone> hello all
<lmkone> i have compiled new igb drivers on ubuntu server 14.01.1 - remove old igb module, probed new one, and everything works fine (ethtool reports new driver) until i reboot - how do I make the new driver stick ?
<lotuspsychje> lmkone: its dangerous to not update
<OerHeks> lmkone, add the driver to /etc/modules > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<eahmedshendy> I have got this error from /etc/syslog after reconnecting the printer (Usb cable)
<eahmedshendy> nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -3
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ are you there?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^^> yeah
<staticsn0w> ok
<Andina> i ran out of space in my disk. ive try apt-get autoremove, autoclean but it marks an error. ive try also bleachbit but it has an error in E:unmet dependencies. and that im running libreoffice, but it is close. i try from terminal to use -f install but it says error full disk
<lotuspsychje> Andina: have you added ppa's of any kind?
<cfhowlett> Andina, this usually works:  echo "Cleaning Up" && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get -y autoclean && sudo apt-get -y clean
<bekks> Andina: PAstebin the complete errors including the commands you are running. And pastebin a "cat /etc/issuse; df -h" too, please.
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: want to continue?
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ i did the commands you told me to do yesterday and they worked fine
<staticsn0w> yeah
<Andina> how can i knwo if i had?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<staticsn0w> ok
<lmkone> OerHeks: I already have added it, no dice
<Andina> cfhowlett, i have to type all that at the same time?
<cfhowlett> Andina, copy pasta
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ its stuck on a blank line
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: blank line, like > ?
<staticsn0w> no
<staticsn0w> no characters at all
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, type sudo parted -l , paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<staticsn0w> ok
<Andina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13786054/
<EriC^^> theanalyst__: need help with grub?
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13786080/
<OerHeks> lmkone, did you place the module in the kernel folder ?  sudo cp <modname> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/
<Andina> cfhowlett, i tryed but this keeps. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13786103/
<cfhowlett> Andina, df -h
<lmkone> OerHeks : it has been done by make
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, it doesn't say any filesystem next to sda1 and sda2
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: try sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<staticsn0w> ok
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: and sudo mkswap /dev/sda2
<Andina> my df-h http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13786141/
<staticsn0w> i have too mount it
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: no
<staticsn0w> my terminal said so
<EriC^^> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<ksft_>  /quit
<EriC^^> can you paste the output? it said
<cfhowlett> Andina, have many old kernels in there?  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<staticsn0w> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13786166/ EriC^^
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: type sudo umount /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> to unmount it
<staticsn0w> ok
<bekks> parted does not show filesystems, but partition types.
<ubuntu__> I booted up 15.10 iso, but I can not find wxwidgets runtime in package manager. Should I add some repository to get it? It is pretty standard..
<Andina> cfhowlett, i think. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13786193/
<staticsn0w> ok done EriC^^
<Andina> but i really dont know
<EriC^^> bekks: it has a filesystem column
<cfhowlett> Andina, yeah, you need to some serious kernel cleaning so you have room to work
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: type sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<cfhowlett> Andina, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<bekks> EriC^^: So if it hasnt a filesystem, how can it be mounted? :)
<EriC^^> bekks: i've no idea, it's odd because we already made a filesystem once, then mounted fine, then mounting again it said no filesystem specify with mount -t, made it again, and now it's somehow gone but mounted
<EriC^^> ... *shrug*
<Andina> ok, let me check it
<Andina> thank you
<staticsn0w> done EriC^^
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, type sudo mkswap /dev/sda2
<staticsn0w> ok
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: did you reboot the pc since we last talked?
<staticsn0w> no
<staticsn0w> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13786289/
<EriC^^> try to reboot it and come back here
<EriC^^> hold on though
<staticsn0w> ok
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, i think it'd be best if you rebooted and came back
<staticsn0w> ill try
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: before doing so though
<staticsn0w> yeah?
<EriC^^> type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<staticsn0w> ok
<EriC^^> we need to comment out the old swap entry
<EriC^^> so it doesn't take very long to boot
<staticsn0w> how do i do that?
<EriC^^> the line that says UUID=<something> none swap ...
<staticsn0w> delete it?
<EriC^^> put a "#" at the start of it, then press ctrl+o to save
<EriC^^> no
<staticsn0w> oh ok
<staticsn0w> time to reboot
<EriC^^> ok
<staticsn0w> i reeeeeallly hope my computer will work :/
<EriC^^> no worries
<Staticsn0w> ERIC^^
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: yes?
<Staticsn0w> MY PC WONT TURN ON
<Staticsn0w> ;-;
<EriC^^> what happens?
<Staticsn0w> after the dell logo it goes to a black screen and shuts off, repeat.
<Staticsn0w> :(
<EriC^^> did you used to get grub before?
<Staticsn0w> yes
<EriC^^> or a windows bootloader?
<Staticsn0w> but since the partition screwing around grub won't boot
<nullbyte_> maybe it's a hardware issue
<Staticsn0w> nah
<EriC^^> all we did was delete the 2 windows partitions
<EriC^^> you should still get grub, as it's loaded from the mbr
<Staticsn0w> i think one of them was grub
<Staticsn0w> hm
<Staticsn0w> idk why it won't show up tho
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb?
<Staticsn0w> no!
<Staticsn0w> if I had one I'd have reinstalled
<EriC^^> maybe the pc is very picky about that windows partition and if it doesn't find it it just shuts off? it's odd..
<Staticsn0w> I bet dell would do that
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: this is pretty unheard of though..
<cfhowlett> Staticsn0w, when you get this fixed (and you will) you should make and keep an ubuntu USB close by at all times.  You use ubuntu you NEED a USB
<Staticsn0w> :/
<EriC^^> anyways do you have any means to get a live session or at least some kind of grub shell
<Staticsn0w> EriC^^
<Staticsn0w> now
<Staticsn0w> no*
<Staticsn0w> i think the harddrive is bricked
<Staticsn0w> for now
<Staticsn0w> until I get a live usb
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: are you sure the hard disk is first in the boot order in the bios? and legacy is enabled?
<Andina> cfhowlett, im using this comand  apt-get purge, but everytime it comes the same error, and again i try to use -h and it says i cant. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13786554/
<Staticsn0w> EriC^^ legacy?
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: try to remove the usb that you had plugged in
<Staticsn0w> i did
<bekks> Andina: Can you pastebin "sudo apt-get -f install" as well?
<Staticsn0w> i went to my dell boot menu as well and went to hdd and it does the same thing
<Staticsn0w> *linux for humans*
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: check that the hdd is first in the boot order, and if it says uefi somewhere make sure it's disabled and legacy or csm legacy is enabled
<Staticsn0w> i have a uefi pc
<cfhowlett> Andina, apt-get purge linux-IMAGE not headers
<EriC^^> turn legacy compatibility on Staticsn0w
<EriC^^> cause your install is in legacy mode
<cfhowlett> Andina, by the way, be careful to save the two most recent kernels.
<Staticsn0w> EriC^^ I don't have that option in BIOS
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: can you take a screenshot of the bios's boot options screen?
<Staticsn0w> oh wait
<Staticsn0w> i have load legacy option rom
<Staticsn0w> and its enabled
<Staticsn0w> and boot list option is set to legacy
<Guest23424> indonesia ubuntu user here!
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: ok, press f2 to get the bios when the pc turns on
<Staticsn0w> im in it rn
<cfhowlett> Guest23424, ask your ubuntu question
<OerHeks> hi Guest23424, there is also #ubuntu-id :)
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: ok, try to restart the pc, press ctrl+alt+d
<Staticsn0w> Ok
<EriC^^> ( d not delete )
<Staticsn0w> oh
<Staticsn0w> only Ctrl alt delete works for me
<Staticsn0w> and when I reboot I get the same results
<EriC^^> try to hold ctrl+alt+d it should take you to a diagnostics screen
<Staticsn0w> oh ok
<Staticsn0w> yeah, no.
<EriC^^> which dell model is it?
<Staticsn0w> Inspiron 3520
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: try to remove the battery, hold the power button for a few seconds, then put the battery back in and try to start it
<Staticsn0w> ok
<Staticsn0w> does nothing
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: did you ever reboot after installing ubuntu for the first time?
<Staticsn0w> yes
<Staticsn0w> many times
<EriC^^> ok, not sure if it didn't like that the partitions were removed then
<Staticsn0w> hm
<EriC^^> i've found a bunch of posts where people have upgraded to win10 and it does the same thing
<Staticsn0w> ah shite
<EriC^^> removing the cmos or upgrading the bios seems to fix it
<Staticsn0w> ok
<EriC^^> https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/246523/turns+on+but+screen+doesn't+start
<OerHeks> EriC^^ +1 good start, to see if there is an BIOS update
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: OerHeks yeah i'm not sure it's like the win10 update issue, but a bios upgrade would be a good idea
<Staticsn0w> I gtg.
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: also try to get a live usb somehow, maybe grub is just corrupted somehow
<EriC^^> you can reinstall it from a live usb
<Guest23424> BIOS update is fatal, if you don't know what are you doing
<Staticsn0w> EriC^^ maybe a friend has a spare
<EriC^^> Staticsn0w: live usb first, if that doesn't work, bios upgrade i guess
<OerHeks> .. Guest23424 FUD! newer bioses nowadays have a reverse mode to load the older bios.
<Andina> cfhowlett, im trying to purge the images, but still the same mistake http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13786755/
<cfhowlett> Andina, start with the oldest image and leave -extra alone for now
<cfhowlett> and keep generic
<Casper-> hey guys, i have OSX running in VirtualBox, but it doesnt take up the full screen? how can i make it full screen?
<Andina> with the oldest one is the same mistake
<anchit> ls
<Casper-> usually u run "guest additions"  , but i dont think that is compatible with OSX. ideas??
<anchit> sudo ls
<OerHeks> Casper-, the license does not allow running osx in vbox, i guess there is no guest additions to do so.
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Casper-
<ubottu> Casper-: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<anchit> sudo echo "hello"
<anchit> echo "hey guys"
<cfhowlett> Casper-, HOW did you ever get OSX to run in vbox?  My mountain lion won't roar
<cfhowlett> anchit, ask your ubuntu questions
<Casper-> El Capitan, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Andina, try a different kernel
<EliKAAS> hello
<OerHeks> Apple's SLA allows you to virtualize OSX on Apple hardware only.
<OerHeks> so it is offtopic
<EliKAAS> hello
<anchit> cfhowlett: is there any way to install microsoft office on Ubuntu?
<anchit> because libreoffice is really not good
<cfhowlett> !wine | anchit, libreoffice for the win, but if you just must try, see wine or put windows in virtualbox and install it here
<ubottu> anchit, libreoffice for the win, but if you just must try, see wine or put windows in virtualbox and install it here: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Casper-> well, OSX is close enough to linux, so i thought there might be a way to get guest additions to work.
<Casper-> is there any other way to increase the screen resolution, in VirtualBox?
<cfhowlett> Casper-, ask #vbox
<anchit> I have used it on wine, but it does works nicely
<anchit> *does not worls
<eliKlAAS> hello
<eliKlAAS> k1l
<bekks> Casper-: There are no guest additions for OSX. And there is no way to get them working.
<eliKlAAS> i am on ubuntu!
<anchit> any opensource alternative of libreoffice?
<OerHeks> Casper-, we ar e not allowed to help you with that, channel rules are strict about that.
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MrCollins> From Terminal, I am trying to tell TeamSpeak3 server to run on boot would this link properly explain it or what should I change in order to achieve this?
<MrCollins> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7221757/run-automatically-program-on-startup-under-linux-ubuntu
<eliKlAAS> can somewone help me? how to intsall jack audio driver
<anchit> how to put nickname in irssi?
<eliKlAAS> ./nick
<anchit> ./eliKlAAS thanks
<anchit> didnt worked
<eliKlAAS> anchit: you are welcome
<eliKlAAS> oh
<eliKlAAS> withoud .
<eliKlAAS> without
<eliKlAAS>  /nick [nick]
<eliKlAAS> english is so hard
<cfhowlett> eliKlAAS, what language do you prefer?
<eliKlAAS> haha
<eliKlAAS> it was a joke
<eliKlAAS> but i am dutch
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<anchit> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eliKlAAS> thanks ubottu
<ash_work> where do people typically install software when the decision is left to them? (in this particular case, PHP Storm)
<eliKlAAS> i am on UBUNTU!!
<anchit> is ubottu a bot?
<eliKlAAS> maybe :P
<cfhowlett> eliKlAAS, stop doing taht
<eliKlAAS> what?
<ash_work> yeah, ubottu is a bot
<eliKlAAS> cfhowlett: what?
<OerHeks> ash_work, if the installer does not do that automaticly, /opt/ would be the place
<eliKlAAS> OerHeks!
<Sleep_Walker> Hi Ubuntists
<ash_work> OerHeks I see, thanks. Also, I know this isn't exactly an ubuntu question, but it doesn't seem to be affecting windows users so maybe someone has an idea; chatzilla's autocomplete doesn't work at all for some reason. :\
<MrCollins> From Terminal, I am trying to tell TeamSpeak3 server to run on boot would this link properly explain it or what should I change in order to achieve this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7221757/run-automatically-program-on-startup-under-linux-ubuntu
<eliKlAAS> ubottu:
<eliKlAAS> in what language is ubotto written?
<eliKlAAS> IF he was a bot?
<rajrajraj> I am trying to do > alias 'ln -sf'='cp-f', which is wrong because aliasing is only one word, but is there a way to achieve this
<BluesKaj> it is a bot, and it's wrtten in the language of the chat afail, eliKlAAS
<ash_work> !ubottu eliKlAAS
<ash_work> drat
<eliKlAAS> uh
<eliKlAAS> okay
<ash_work> how do you direct ubottu's output to a user?
<eliKlAAS> i don't know
<ash_work> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<cfhowlett> ash_work, bot trigger | nick
<ash_work> eliKlAAS: ^
<Sleep_Walker> rajrajraj: create wrapper function ln() { if [ "$1" = "-sf" ]; then cp -f ...; else ln "$@"; fi; } but it is ugly ;)
<ash_work> cfhowlett: ah, thanks
<ash_work> !ubottu | eliKlAAS
<ubottu> eliKlAAS: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<cfhowlett> happy2help! ash_work
<BluesKaj> !ubottu eliKlAAS
<rajrajraj> Sleep_Walker:  let me try
<rajrajraj> Sleep_Walker:  oh wait what do you mean by wrapper function
<eliKlAAS> cool!
<Sleep_Walker> rajrajraj: you have to write '...' by yourself :)
<BluesKaj> what's ubottu pm command again?
<BluesKaj> >?
<cfhowlett> BlueSapphire, /msg ubottu trigger
<Sleep_Walker> rajrajraj: ln is binary, if you define function in context of your shell, it will be used instead
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, not that one
<Sleep_Walker> hm, there should be `else env ln' not to have infinite recursion :b
<rajrajraj> Sleep_Walker:  no actually i need a listener kind of thing, which will keep listening to shell and check if ln -sf is there it should replace it with cp -f
<Sleep_Walker> is there any way to access build logs from PPA projects? I'd like to see ubuntu-ui-toolkit...
<rajrajraj> slicepaperwords:  yeah only way to write my own ln, do you know how to do it
<MrCollins> From Terminal, I am trying to tell TeamSpeak3 server to run on boot would this link properly explain it or what should I change in order to achieve this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7221757/run-automatically-program-on-startup-under-linux-ubuntu
<fabio> Hello guys. I'm looking for a open source alternative to acronis. I need to have the same features like only copy used space without free space
<OerHeks> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (wily), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<fyf> exit
<requiest> hi all
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: to send ubottu messages to someone out of channel, it is > so "!foo > nick"
<Gregoria> Hey guys i got a question, a friend got a computer with unbuntu installed but he wants windows 7 on it. But i cant get the installer to load so if someone got some tips it would be nice :)
<requiest> can anybody help on server and client confiruration
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, thanks I thought it was the >
<BluesKaj> Gregoria, do you have a ntfs partition ready for Windows, preferable the first partition on the hdd
<BluesKaj> Gregoria, it's not chatting if it's relevanrt to the question
<Gregoria> Okey :D
<Gregoria> Well ive tried searching online for answers but not finding something helpful. But im thinking if it has something to do with the mbr?
<Gregoria> Its a win 8.1 preinstalled but someone installed a clean ubuntu on it .
<Gregoria> Ive chosen dvd in bios but it wont load or even showup in the startup options.
<Gregoria> as prio.
<Gregoria> i mean.
<Gregoria> If im not making any sense just ask >_<
<OerHeks> more a Q for ##windows
<meaning> hi there. I have a very simple question...
<meaning> As root, how can i Kill an relaunch a screen for another user ?
<krux_> meaning, what do you mean by screen?
<Gregoria> OerHeks: Okey ill ask there then, just thought this had something to do with ubuntu.
<salvatore> Hii
<guest-nzK3PI> www.youar4egay.com
<guest-nzK3PI> was los
<cfhowlett> !ops | guest-nzK3PI trolling
<ubottu> guest-nzK3PI trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<guest-nzK3PI> FUCK YOU ALL PEACE AND GO HOME
<OerHeks> meaning,  screen -list will show all sessions, screen -S foo -X kill  to stop one, but howto reattach to an user, i don't know
<meaning> cool brb i'm on a call ;)
<Fridolin> hallo
<Fridolin> t/kick
<Fridolin> t/kick
<Pici> Fridolin: can we help you?
<Fridolin> nooooo
<Fridolin> i only want test something :D
<Pici> Fridolin: Please use ##test then, or join an empty channel.
<Fridolin> ok Pici
<Fridolin> ##test
<skrite> hey all, i have a granddaughter 7yo that wants a game that we can play together online. we both have ubuntu, any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> tuxracer skrite
<cfhowlett> I THINK it has online
<cfhowlett> warmux
<lotuspsychje> skrite: you can search software center for 'online' also,
<MonkeyDust> no chinese here?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: afternoon :p
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<motaka2> Hello, how can I check if my desktop is working ?
<ikonia> what do you mean by working
<motaka2> ikonia: it doesnt read DVDs
<ikonia> so your desktop is working fine, you just don't have the DVD decrypter installed
<ikonia> !dvd | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geppo> #l
<geppo> #list
<cfhowlett> !alis | geppo
<ubottu> geppo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<vasek> hi
<mister_clue> What Disti you're using? My favorite is Mate :)
<mister_clue> hi @vasek
<cfhowlett> mister_clue, no polls in this channel, please.
<mister_clue> sorry...
<vivi> hi
<vasek> what matters mortals ?
<vivi> i am using irc for the first time
<cfhowlett> vivi, ask your ubuntu question
<vivi> is it good to use weechat for IRC on ubuntu ?
<Pici> vivi: sure, lots of people seem to like it.
<cfhowlett> !irc | vivi weechat does work for irc.  use it if you wish.
<ubottu> vivi weechat does work for irc.  use it if you wish.: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vivi> thank you very much!
<MysteriousOne> Hello I have a band new hard drive that's onot being recognized by Ubuntu. My motherboard came with storage drivers, could this be why Ubunut's not recognzing the drive?
<lotuspsychje> MysteriousOne: what kind of harddrive is it?
<MysteriousOne> Western Digital
<lotuspsychje> MysteriousOne: sata?
<MrCollins> How do I tell in a program to start on boot in ubuntu command line?
<MonkeyDust> MrCollins  explore cron ... use @reboot in the syntax, once you're more familiar with it
<MonkeyDust> MrCollins  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<MrCollins> ok MonkeyDust
<MrCollins> MonkeyDust, so if I want to run teamspeak 3 at boot i just simply type in terminal sudo @reboot /path/to/executable
<meaning> OerHeks: thanks for answering the first part of my question ;)
<MrCollins> MonkeyDust, or I have to edit a certain file
<meaning> but I think screen -ls will only list current user screens
<MonkeyDust> MrCollins  i'm not familiar with teamspeak
<Wamphyri> is there a way to take / which is currently ext4 and convert it to lvm+ext4
<MrCollins> MonkeyDust, ok I know what I want to start and what needs to run but thats how its done?
<MonkeyDust> MrCollins  in the dash menu, top left, search 'startup applications' ... add teamspeak to the list
<MrCollins> MonkeyDust, I am in command line only
<OerHeks> sure teamspeak has a manual for that
<MonkeyDust> MrCollins  and is teamspeak a cli program, or gui?
<MrCollins> its a server and it will run in command line or gui
<skrite> cfhowlett, thanks, looks like a blast
<OerHeks> http://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/55383-Howto-install-TeamSpeak-3-server-on-Ubuntu-10-04-(Lucid) should be not that hard to find, and works on 14.04 also
<cfhowlett> skrite, enjoy.   also: check out edubuntu.  lots of games some even - gasp!  - educational
<hexae> Hi guys. I am using 14.04 image inside XenServer hypervisor and is running fine in PV mode. However, after the boot process completes, there is no login on the console screen. I have to use ssh to get inside. The VM image was created by someone else, and I do not know what is missing in order to get login prompt on console. Maybe we are missing some packages? Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> hexae, sddm ?
<hexae> ssdm?
<hexae> ah
<hexae> i have no desktop
<hexae> nor is it required
<hexae> i want just a login prompt
<hexae> to be able to access linux console, via XenServers “console”
<BluesKaj> do you mean a VT/TTY?
<hexae> yes
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1-F6
<pbx> why migh the "Clock" options in the the Time & Date settings be grayed out?
<pbx> my menu bar clock disappeared. i imagine a reboot will fix it but it's odd
<hexae> here is a scren cap: https://oblak2.isg.si/f/39e6a53a18/ right one is how it should look, left one is accessable only via ssh
<hexae> BluesKaj: there is no console/tty..
<lotuspsychje> pbx: wich ubuntu version is this
<pbx> lotuspsychje, sorry, 14.04
<BluesKaj> hexae, seems you need a shell of some sort
<lotuspsychje> pbx: ubuntu desktop right?
<pbx> lotuspsychje, you mean unity? yeah. though i also use xmonad sometimes
<hexae> BluesKaj: /bin/bash works :-) or are you talking about a different shell?
<w9qbj> EriC^^,  FYI  I fixed the SD mounting - loaded devmon, not it mounts /media/[DISKLABEL] just as I wanted
<lotuspsychje> pbx: perhaps try unity-tweak-tool and check what happens when you enable/disable time/date
<hexae> i can login via ssh, just not via local tty console
<BluesKaj> n0o login method to the Xenserver? There has to be a way .. is ssh satisfactory ?  I'm not familiar with Xen
<hexae> ssh is not enough, local login should work, it works with older Ubuntu VM images someone i have
<pbx> lotuspsychje, good idea.  in UTT all the other panel indicators respond to toggling, clock does not. ah well.  not important to me to hunt down the cause today
<lotuspsychje> pbx: thats weird, did you do anything unusual recently?
<pbx> lotuspsychje, not intentionally. it may have been like this for a while without me noticing, been a few days since a reboot
<hexae> does anyone know what must be done to get tty/terminal/console enabled on ubuntu 14.04 ? I am not familiar with this new init system
<lotuspsychje> pbx: maybe find the right dconf-editor value for the clock and go check there?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | hexae
<ubottu> hexae: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<MonkeyDust> hexae  what's the output of   env | grep SHELL
<hexae> ubottu: there is no console/TTY, so switching between them obviuosly does not work
<hexae> ubuntu@Ubuntu1404pv:/etc/init$ env | grep SHELL
<hexae> SHELL=/bin/bash
<pbx> lotuspsychje, yeah, it appears to be set correctly there too.
<lotuspsychje> pbx: how about dconf-editor disable and reboot then re-enable?
<lewiz> yo
<pbx> lotuspsychje, i suspect a simple reboot will suffice, we'll see. thanks for the help
<lewiz> I'm having a hell of a time trying to get office communicator working on my office network
<lewiz> I installed pidgin and all the usual steps outlined by a simple google search
<pbx> lotuspsychje, "fixed" by restarting unity
<lotuspsychje> !yay | pbx
<ubottu> pbx: Glad you made it! :-)
<power_> hello
<power_> is anyone here?
<power_> i'am searching for answer's
<cfhowlett> !ask | power_
<ubottu> power_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> power_  let's hear it, in one line
<EriC^^> w9qbj: great!
<power_> before 5 minutes i tried to install the gnome dekstop..the setup fails and i have to recover my image to before date. this is why did happend?
<power_> sorry for my english
<freaj> Hello power_
<freaj> You installed gnome, it failed. Now you want to go back? Remove the package?
<freaj> Hm, they left..
<cjohnson> does ufw imply a "deny all" at the end of its chains?
<cjohnson> my ufw status only shows entries for specifically allowed ports
<cjohnson> nothing is being denied
<cjohnson> or rather nothing is being listed as being denied. just wanted to make sure it denies by default
<reveal> look at /etc/ufw/before.rules and /etc/ufw/after.rules
<reveal> cjohnson:  By default, UFW is set to deny all incoming connections and allow all outgoing connections
<cjohnson> I don't see a deny in there so I'm guessing not?
<cjohnson> in after.rules
<reveal> cjohnson: if you want default rules then add ufw default deny incoming
<reveal> ufw default allow outgoing
<repozitor> i want to create a user and grant it's access to write/read on special www directory
<reveal> and add your rules
<repozitor> so i should create a group with new username and www-data and grant group access to that directory?
<repozitor> is this right?
<cjohnson> reveal: I'm just trying to understand the defaults. All I want to do is allow 22 and 6379 incoming, deny all else. I just ran ufw allow 22. but I don't see anything about deny in after.rules
<reveal> why not create a new user and set his default dir to the to the special www dir
<cjohnson> so I'm not sure how it's defaulting to deny
<reveal> ahh
<reveal> cjohnson: well if default rules are in place then you shouldnt get in from an external
<cjohnson> reveal: I agree, but I'm trying to figure out where exactly that is happening to make sure I understand it
<cjohnson> you mentioned after.rules as where the default happens, but as I said, there's no mention of deny in there
<reveal> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-with-ufw-on-ubuntu-14-04
<cjohnson> so I'm wondering where the actual default deny behavior exists
<cjohnson> (this is a totally fresh install)
<Kidddd> Hello I recently made the mistake of trying to put in a sata power to molex cable in while my system was on. This created an electrical shock and shut down my computer. When it rebooted it went into grub and I was able to get into ubuntu and restart without any problems.
<Kidddd> HOwevr I'm worried I caused damage to my system
<Kidddd> how would I check?
<apb1963> Has anyone seen this "double verify" thing from hulu?  First time I've seen it and I'm wondering if I have a virus.  ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Kidddd> ON disk utility the SMART status says my drive is OK
<lotuspsychje> Kidddd: you can check your logs for anything unusual
<Kidddd> but I'M worried about the motherboard and PowER SUPPLY
<lotuspsychje> Kidddd: panics, IO errors and such
<Kidddd> lotuspsychje:  How would i  check the log?
<cjohnson> usually if one of those components failed you wouldn't be able to boot successfully
<cjohnson> check syslog and dmesg for weird errors
<lotuspsychje> Kidddd: syslog and dmesg
<Kidddd> I'm worried I might not have damaged anything NOW, but caused long term damage that will shorten the life of my computer
<Kidddd> is that a probability?
<OerHeks> Kidddd, how should we tell?
<Kidddd> DUnno
<lotuspsychje> Kidddd: if a motherboard is fried, i wouldnt boot anymore
<OerHeks> not related to ubuntu support anyway
<cjohnson> Kidddd: it's impossible to know for sure but chances are if that caused problems you'd see them now
<Kidddd> thanks
<OerHeks> Kidddd, try ##harware
<apb1963> Kidddd: If one of those components has been damaged you can either wait for something to eventually show up in the logs, or go to someone that knows how to check hardware.  Try #hardware.
<OerHeks> or hardware
<Kidddd> thanks guys
<apb1963> Kidddd: You'll probably have to pay someone to analyze and fix the board or power supply.
<sshade> hi. can someone please help me with packages/repositories. I've installed newer nodejs from node's repository and now need to downgrade back to nodejs from ubuntu repository
<sshade> how can I do that? thanks in advance
<lotuspsychje> sshade: remove the ppa first
<MonkeyDust> !find nodejs
<ubottu> Found: nodejs, nodejs-dbg, nodejs-dev, nodejs-legacy
<OerHeks> sshade, ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> sshade: then sudo apt-get install nodejs
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zertyuo> hi there
<zertyuo> i try to install vsftpd
<zertyuo> i would like to know how to restrict access to one of my user on /var/www just only ?
<sshade> lotuspsychje: can I do that without removing PPA? as I will need to install it back later
<zertyuo> on my ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> zertyuo: maybe the #vsftpd guys know?
<lotuspsychje> sshade: we cant support ppa's mate, see the ppapurge from OerHeks ^
<hexae> To the peple who tried to help me out earlyer, but did not know what was the problem.. I have read the documentation for this new init system, and have created hvc0.conf in /etc/init/ and opened a console on hvc0. Now i have login prompt also.
<lotuspsychje> sshade: installing 2 nodejs from official and ppa togheter is asking for trouble right
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, he/she wants to reverse that to the original packages
<sshade> OerHeks: yes, I can purge nodejs, but when I install it again I want to specify to use old (ubuntu) package
<nice__guy> !
<sshade> then purge that one and install back newer one
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> sshade, ??
<OerHeks> sshade, or use the ppa, or use ppa-purge to reverse back to the ubuntu packages.
<david2> I'm trying to delete a partition that was used for LVM using the ubuntu server installer, but it's saying the partition is in use by the lvm group, and it doesn't seem to have fdisk/parted/etc
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | david2
<ubottu> david2: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sshade> OerHeks: yes, that's what I'll do, thanks
<lotuspsychje> david2: you can also ask the #ubuntu-server guys, they might have more experience to this
<david2> Thanks lotuspsychje
 * anchit 
<sssrete> How do i encrypt my 120gb ssd?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | sssrete
<ubottu> sssrete: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<sssrete> Can i still do that with files on my hard drive?
<thebope> I'm trying to use jsawk on Ubuntu 14.04 but unfortunately I keep running into "js: command not found". Mozilla's spidermonkey package appears to have been discontinued. I tried rhino and nodejs but they're both missing either readline or doJson (respectively). I, apparently, can download the entire mozilla repository to get spidermonkey, but is there an easier way? It's something like 4 gigs
<MonkeyDust> thebope  can any of that be found in the ubuntu repos?
<eahmedshendy> I have installed samsung driver for printer on Ubuntu 14.04, it receives the job but does not print the test page
<eahmedshendy> why?
<thebope> MonkeyDust: I can't seem to find anything that works without downloading the entire mozilla repo
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello all. Can someone recommend a channel for discussing fonts on Ubuntu? thanks
<MonkeyDust> thebope  try here: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<thebope> Thanks MonkeyDust
<eahmedshendy> What makes two laptops one of them has no problem printing test page using usb cable, but the other one just send the job to the printer but the printer does not print
<eahmedshendy> strange
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Mr_Cyclops
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<ash_work> I seem to recall there is something akin to a "run..." command on ubuntu
<ash_work> "run..." on windows
<Mr_Cyclops> thank you :-0
<Mr_Cyclops> :-)
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  alt-f2
<lotuspsychje> !cups | eahmedshendy can this help?
<ubottu> eahmedshendy can this help?: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: yeah, that brings up the ... um... I dunno what it's called... that think you can click on the dock with the Ubuntu icon
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: problem with that is it wants to load a bunch of stuff
<nicomachus> the dash?
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  yes, alt-f2 lets you run a command
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: thank you, I try to get help from them now
<ash_work> nicomachus: maybe? It loads things like "history" and as you type trys to figure out what you're typing... it's sorta more like the start screen on win8
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: anyway laptops see the printer and the printer receives the jobs from both laptop, but it just prints from one of them
<eahmedshendy> using USB cable
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: where I was more looking for like a simple dialogue.
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: does the printer show up in your printers list?
<eahmedshendy> yes
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: wich ubuntu versions?
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: is there a way to get it not to try and load a bunch of stuff? I /thought/ there was some key-combination that brought a run dialogue in the middle of the screen which was very dry
<eahmedshendy> 14.04.3
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  that is the simple dialog, type whatever command you want   https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  it doesnt load a lot of stuff, you can type a command there
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  it shows, but doesnt load it
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: then mine isn't working?
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  or pebcak
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: bot pc's got the samsung drivers?
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: ah... it does appear to go much faster using alt+f2 over clicking it
<eahmedshendy> yes, I downloaded from Samsung website
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: the printer model is M2020W
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: not sure mate, follow the cups trigger perhaps
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: Ok, thank you for interesting :)
<fiete_> hi there
<thecyclone> hi guys! I have a HP laptop with Ralink Bluetooth card. despite trying everything, I am not able to get bluetooth working on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> thecyclone  install blueman
<OerHeks> eahmedshendy, my samsung printer was supported OOTB, no need for a driver download
<eahmedshendy> OerHeks: Do you mean that you just plug in the USB cable then it worked?
<OerHeks> eahmedshendy, jups, ml-1665
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: did you clean all pushing documents in line, maybe something holding up the test page?
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: plugout cable/reboot try?
<eahmedshendy> I did update 2 hours ago, I will try to reboot now
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: ok after reboot try replug cable perhaps
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: ok
<thecyclone> MonkeyDust: blueman doesnt work since bluetooth is not workin
<lotuspsychje> thecyclone: wich ubuntu version?
<thecyclone> 14.04
<MonkeyDust> thecyclone  ok, so it's on hardware level that it doesnt work?
<thecyclone> blueman says "no adapters found"
<lotuspsychje> thecyclone: check syslog for acpi or bluetooth bugs?
<thecyclone> lotuspsychje: enlighten me on how to do it
<lotuspsychje> thecyclone: updated system to 14.04.3?
<lotuspsychje> thecyclone: /var/log/syslog or the log viewer icon
<thecyclone> lotuspsychje: yes it is updated
<lotuspsychje> thecyclone: and search for anything related to bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | thecyclone and maybe this can help too
<ubottu> thecyclone and maybe this can help too: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<thecyclone> lotuspsychje: did this already :(
<patarr> could anyone assist me in determining why practically all my repos 404 when I do an apt-get update?
<OerHeks> patarr, on what ubuntu version ?
<MonkeyDust> patarr  maybe your ubuntu is eol... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<patarr> 14.10
<BluesKaj> patarr, which ubuntu?
<OerHeks> oh, that version is dead for months
<BluesKaj> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * patarr sighs
<MonkeyDust> patarr  you're working with a corpse
<patarr> I'm not sure how, but my system once upon a time decided to do a version upgrade from LTS
<OerHeks> if you changed from LTS-LTS to any regular new version, it did
<patarr> I wouldn't have changed it voluntarily.
<patarr> Must have fat fingered something
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust, ioria join discuss :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok
<patarr> BluesKaj, I'm reading that article in the template response, and it says I have to check my sources.list for my CODENAME being my release. Is "my release" the current EOL release I'm on, or the one I'm trying to upgrade to?
<BluesKaj> patarr, if you want to upgrade to 15.04 then do this in the terminal, sudo sed -i 's/utopic/vivid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<patarr> I'm also on Xubuntu.. does that complicate things?
<patarr> Thanks BluesKaj, I will give that a go. Hopefully I don't bork my workstation. :D
<MonkeyDust> patarr  backup first!
<nicomachus> always backup first!
<BluesKaj> patarr, yes backup as MonkeyDust advises
<meaning> hi again. I ask my question another time : how can I kill & relaunch another user screen session ?
<BluesKaj> patarr, that command changes your sources.list to 15.04 vivid then apt-get updates and upgrades your OS to 15.04
<MonkeyDust> meaning  ctrl-alt-a k
<meaning> MonkeyDust: this is I log in using ssh on the remote server (with my own username)
<meaning> if I screen -ls
<meaning> I just can see my own screen sessions
<meaning> so no key combination can do the trick here I assume
<MonkeyDust> meaning  with 'screen -x' you can join running screen sessions and work from there
<meaning> MonkeyDust: yes I can
<meaning> but the ones that runs for my own user
<MonkeyDust> meaning  guess you can't kill other person's sessions, guess you wouldnt want it either
<meaning> well actually I want
<meaning> I have a shell on a friends box
<meaning> and he's running rtorrent is screen for each user
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje, OerHeks: just to notify you, I just uninstall the driver that I installed previously then I installed an old driver ULD_V1.00.27.04.tar.gz
<MonkeyDust> meaning  i mean, you want that someone else kills your running session
<eahmedshendy> and The printer works fine now
<meaning> thing is this f**** rtorrent clients have siome bug
<meaning> and puases all the torrents
<lotuspsychje> !yay | eahmedshendy
<ubottu> eahmedshendy: Glad you made it! :-)
<meaning> therefore
<tjandaustin> Has anyone gotten any of the fallout games working on ubuntu?
<meaning> I'dd like to kill / relaunch their sessions....to help them (they don't have a screen)
<nicomachus> tjandaustin: yes. come on over to #gamingonlinux
<meaning> to solve their rtorrent pause issue
<meaning> ;)
<OerHeks> meaning, easy on the enter
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: After reboot the printer didn't work, but I tried that "change driver version", and it worked ... thank you :)
<OerHeks> meaning, earlier you asked when you are root, howto kill ..
<nicomachus> tjandaustin: Fallout 3 works pretty well in Wine, with a bit of setup work. New Vegas as well.
<MonkeyDust> meaning  ok, remote assistance, then... find a different way to log into their system, then kill screen
<OerHeks> now it is an rtorrent client that bugs you?
<tjandaustin> I just dont know what I am doing wrong
<meaning> OerHeks: MonkeyDust: the rtorrent clients are running in one separte screen
<meaning> one for each user
<meaning> yes
<MonkeyDust> meaning  and they know and agree that you want to kill their session?
<meaning> yes they do. as they do NOT have any shell to the server :)
<meaning> the request is to relaunch their rtorrent clients
<meaning> as I have a root axx to that machine
<meaning> I assume the admin has the right to relaunch screen sessions for his users right ?
<MonkeyDust> meaning  can you not just explain to them, how to relaunch rtorrent?
<meaning> there must be a way to list users screen sessions
<meaning> kill & relaunch
<meaning> MonkeyDust:how could they do that by just having a web axx ?
<meaning> these users don't have a shell at all
<meaning> they just connect their rtorrent through rutorrent web interface. period.
<sagnik> hi
<sagnik> anybody there
<nicomachus> hi sagnik
<sagnik> what are doing
<sagnik> 4
<sagnik> what is this thing
<OerHeks> sagnik, it helps to read the topic
<MonkeyDust> sagnik  type   /topic
<ububd> Hello
<ignacio> What's the channel for gsoc/gci?
<ububd> Is safe to downgrade kernel version? Im using latest ubuntu, but my display driver cannot installed to current kernel
<lotuspsychje> !alis | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MonkeyDust> ububd  what's the ouput of   uname -r
<ignacio> I meant, Ubuntu in gci.
<ububd>  like 4.2.0.18 version, im sorry im not using pc
<MonkeyDust> ububd  ask again when you're at the pc
<OerHeks> ububd, 15.10 and ATI ? known issue, use the opendriver
<ububd> Oerheks, yes im using 15.10 and legacy ati vga
<ububd> It possible to downgrade the kernel?
<davido_> If I have two Firefox browser windows opened... let's say one has hangouts in it, and another has some other page with a web form, I'm only able to get an input cursor in one of the windows.  This started about a week ago. 14.04lts with kernel 3.16.0-55, and firefox v42.
<davido_> I can shift focus to either window with a click, but can't get a cursor in one of them.
<MonkeyDust> davido_  two instances of FF, or two tabs inside FF ?
<davido_> two instances.
<davido_> multiple tabs within a single instance present no problem.
<davido_> it's a symptom that is a little tricky to google for effectively.
<requiest> hi all
<MattHolt> how do i disable light locker on lubuntu 14.04? no matter what i do, it keeps resetting to switch off the display after 62 minutes, and my hardware doesn't support that, so after 62 minutes my gpu doesn't turn back ob
<MattHolt> *on
<MonkeyDust> MattHolt  in the energy or screensaver settings, i guess
<dotpixis> where is the default keyring stored
<MattHolt> MonkeyDust: so the screensaver can also invoke light locker by itself?
<requiest> help on linux server and linux client configuration
<OerHeks> dotpixis, in ~/.local/share/keyrings
<dotpixis> ty
<MonkeyDust> MattHolt  light locker sounds like something in the monitor itself
<OerHeks> requiest, ask your real question, wait and see
<requiest> ok
<MattHolt> MonkeyDust: what? no, it's a program, it isn't something monitor-specific
<MonkeyDust> MattHolt  ok, then idk
<tonygaga> hey guys yesterday i accidentaly deinstalled some software and it's not saved in bash history...but i can look it up which package was deinstalled
<OerHeks> tonygaga,  in the dpkg log
<tonygaga> now my question is... does somebody see which package was deinstalled with --purge when i show some dependencies? :
<tonygaga> libmlt fre0r -plugins mpv libav-tools libcv-dev audacity melt gstreamer ffmpeg ...
<tonygaga> and many more
<OerHeks> tonygaga, and if you rebooted in between, it would be the /var/log/dpkg.log.1
<tonygaga> OerHeks: yea i know which package has been deinstalled .. i just hoped somebody would see a overriding package which has all the packages listed above as dependencies
<requiest>  i have linux server and in desktop installed ubuntu15.04 desktop edition. i used telnet to login to server. on a desktop single user no password. here i would like to have no controll on the desktop. server user should be mounted on local. whatever the work it should store in that user.on exit from that user nothing should be remain in local user
<requiest> how to do about it
<requiest> sorry on local desktop should be there like some restriction
<nicomachus> well, requiest, I would highly recommend updating that system. 15.04 is EOL in a couple weeks.
<sudo3> hi , any idea why dnsmasq see dnsmasq.hosts file but doesnt use rules that are listed there?
<sudo3> im using ubuntu 12.04
<Guest18742> huh?
<requiest> what update
<Guest18742> Hello all
<Guest18742> Is there a channel for lubuntu support and whatnot?
<MattHolt> #lubuntu
<sudo3> huh?
<sudo3> i use dnsmasq
<sudo3> im using that dns server
<sudo3> but dns forwards to wrong sites
<sudo3> host site.com points to good ip
<k1l_> Guest18742: or ask here
<asad_> Hi. I'm experiencing video tearing when scrolling in firefox and also when watching videos in chrome/chromium. Can someone help me get rid of it?
<debug0x1> asad_: Sounds like a video driver issue.
<asad_> debug0x1: I just clean installed 15.10 and am have video tearing...
<motaka2> ioria: Hello, this lubuntu desktop is absolutely great
<ioria> motaka2, happy to hear that ! cheers
<tonygaga> this are the packages which were removed https://unsee.cc/senupazo/ any help is appreciated !
<asad_> debug0x1: do I not have the proper drivers installed? I've updated everything
<shsh> How do i open a CMD using UBUNTU v14.04 lts plz help
<debug0x1> asad_: It could not be supported. Look up the model on google and look up linux drivers.
<MonkeyDust> tonygaga  try this... copy that list to a txt file... then    'cat [that file] | xargs sudo apt install'
<asad_> debug0x1: How can I check what drivers are installed currently?
<shsh> How do i open a CMD using UBUNTU v14.04 lts plz help
<MonkeyDust> shsh  ctrl-alt t
<shsh> thak you
<asad_> debug0x1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/670952/how-to-install-intel-hd-graphics-5500-broadwell-gt2-on-ubuntu-15-04
<asad_> debug0x1: the answer says the drivers are already installed
<debug0x1> asad_: Try running ubuntu on a usb- version 14.04.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi
<debug0x1> If you dont' have issue maybe your drivers aren't supported in 15+.
<shsh> ubuntu 15-04   6 mon
<BLACKSTAR> Ubuntu losts its aesthetics
<asad_> debug0x1: this happens in all the ubuntu version >= 14.04
<BLACKSTAR> It went downhill after 10.04
<asad_> debug0x1: maybe it isn't a drivers issue and its something else...
<nicomachus> BLACKSTAR: that's your opinion, and #ubuntu-offtopic would love to hear it.
<bobbybit> hey guys and gals. I am trying to make a multiboot usb with grub2. I have been doing a lot of research on it. But I think I am still coming up short. Do you all have any advice to get started? I am having trouble getting ubuntu to boot.
<debug0x1> asad_: You got me there.
<Alex______> Hello
<shsh>  i using 11.04
<k1l_> shsh: 1104 is bad. that is not working anymore
<k1l_> *11.04
<MonkeyDust> shsh  upgrade first, then ask again
<nicomachus> he said 15.04 a minute ago..
<Bey0ndB1nary> I've installed some "Kali Linux" stuff in my Ubuntu 15.04 and it changed /etc/issue and /etc/os-release to reflect it as "KALI LINUX" instead of ubuntu, How can i revert it back to Ubuntu .. I've changed /etc/apt/sources.list with older one and ran #apt-get update and upgrade , nothing changed ...  :( Any help is appreciated ..
<k1l_> shsh: "lsb_release -d" gives you which number?
<marco40> toctoc il y a quelqu'un?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l_> Bey0ndB1nary: use ppa-purge to get rid of that ppa
<shsh>  ubuntun look for old
<OerHeks> Bey0ndB1nary, clean install would be wise, backup your data :-)
<k1l_> Bey0ndB1nary: but its possible that is not to be reverted and you got a kali linux now.
<Bey0ndB1nary> I've commented it out in sources.list already ...
<shsh> old v
<nicomachus> shsh: you're not making any sense.
<OerHeks> Bey0ndB1nary, commenting out doe not reverse packages
<Bey0ndB1nary> Ohh Man, that is total screw up then ...
<k1l_> shsh: use proper english please in here. or say what language you want to use
<asad_> My hardware is  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09). I'm having serious video tearing issues. Can someone please help me out?
<requiest>  i have linux server and linux desktop edition. i used telnet to login to server. on a desktop single user no password. here i would like to have controll on the desktop from server. server user should be mounted on local. whatever the work it should store in that user.on exit from that user nothing should be remain in local user
<Alex______> Hi, How can i take it off ? https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8iqQyEHNzW6OWxGdEdPY2V6dTA/view?usp=sharing if you see the screen shot then you saw there are a other language but i want there only english. please help me to make is english without changing my location, Thank you
<daftykins> requiest: your query makes no sense, also you need to be running *ubuntu* to be asking here in #ubuntu ; otherwise ##linux would be good.
<shsh> trun off firewall alex
<nicomachus> shsh: no.
<shsh> dame
<daftykins> !behelpful | shsh
<ubottu> shsh: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<OerHeks> Alex______, if you want to remov '7' dec and the time > systemsettings > time & date > clock > show in ..
<Alex______>  <OerHeks> its now in bangla language i like to keep evething i just want to change the language to english , is that possible ?
<OerHeks> Alex______, and those language settings are availablein systemsettings > language > regional formats
<OerHeks> just set english on top ?
<OerHeks> then hit 'apply systemwide' and you are fine
<asad_> Anyone?
<ioria> asad_, what's up ?
<daftykins> asad_: enable intel tearfree.
<Flutterbat> im trying to rebind my side mousebutton to another event, so that it doesnt interfere with the usual programs like webbrowsers etc.
<Flutterbat> i dont think i can do it with xmodmap because the event doesnt have a keycode
<Flutterbat> so i think im limited to xinput
<asad_> daftykins: It's just a workaround and not a proper solution to it though. It slows down the system. It gets rid of the tearing but when I drag windows, the window seems to lag behind the cursor.
<daftykins> heh, browser back+forward is what they're for :)
<daftykins> asad_: with backing store disabled also?
<Alex______> <OerHeks>  yea just only english no other language for this pc.
<BrainBug[BE]> Hello, So I'm somewhat new to linux and am now learning about lvm/encryption. So I ran the benchmark on cryptsetup. Can anyone tell me what exactly that these results mean: http://pastebin.com/Em6pJZS4. Does this mean I should encrypt it with serpent to get the best performance or is this less secure? Is there any documentation? Thanks
<asad_> daftykins: Not sure about that. I've only tried enabling tearfree and this is what happens when I do that.
<daftykins> asad_: then you have an avenue to pursue :)
<Flutterbat> BrainBug[BE]: you usually want to use aes
<Flutterbat> BrainBug[BE]: serpent seems to decrypt quicker on your system. are you using a pentium/celeron?
<Flutterbat> at least those values look terrible, so i assume you do not have hardware aes support
<BrainBug[BE]> Flutterbat, it is an older system Intel core 2 duo
<Guest11379> hey everyone, when i press the calculator button on my keyboard, the calculator starts, but minimized. how can i change that?
<Flutterbat> BrainBug[BE]: heres what i get http://dpaste.com/1YX994K
<Flutterbat> as you can see with aes hardware support aes blows everything away
<MonkeyDust> Guest11379  is there no 'start minimized' or so, or 'start in tray'?
<BrainBug[BE]> Flutterbat, you're running an i7 or something along those lines?
<Flutterbat> BrainBug[BE]: considering that your next system most likely will support encryption, i would go for aes
<Flutterbat> BrainBug[BE]: yes its an 4790K
<BrainBug[BE]> Flutterbat, Ah oke, I feel less sad :-)
<mister_clue> Bye
<BrainBug[BE]> Flutterbat, So for the moment serpent seems to do the job quicker (for me)
<Flutterbat> BrainBug[BE]: decryption yes. encrypt. is half as fast
<Flutterbat> but decr. is likely more important
<Flutterbat> anyone an idea how to rebind a mousebutton to another event?
<Guest11379> no, there are no options to start it minimized in the preferences.
<Alex______> i am tired to make the calander languge english, please help me to change it into english - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8iqQyEHNzW6T1pINWhFbVVfelk/view?usp=sharing
<EriC^^> Flutterbat: xbindkeys
<Flutterbat> EriC^^: does this work with events that do not have a 'keycode' shown in XEV?
<EriC^^> Flutterbat: i think so yeah
<nicomachus> BrainBug[BE]: I've missed most of your exhange here, but I have a Core2Duo that I used LVM on and there were no issues with speed or anything
<EriC^^> it can also bind a bunch of keys to run a certain command, or another key i guess
<BrainBug[BE]> nicomachus, with serpent encryptoin or aes?
<Alex______> i am tired to make the calander languge english, please help me to change it into english - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8iqQyEHNzW6T1pINWhFbVVfelk/view?usp=sharing
<nicomachus> BrainBug[BE]: AES
<BrainBug[BE]> nicomachus, I have 50 gb free in my lvm, I would like to play a bit with the encryption to test (for fun of course), try to play some mp4's, see if there is any delay,...
<daftykins> !repeat | alexbligh1
<ubottu> alexbligh1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> oops sorry alexbligh1
<nicomachus> BrainBug[BE]: play with encryption for fun?? you're nuts.
<Flutterbat> EriC^^: i managed to do it with xinput set-button-map. i now get the events button 10/11 in XEV. but those events arent registered in teamspeak :P
<BrainBug[BE]> nicomachus, Can't do much harm it's my old -still main- notebook, without much data on it... :-)
<lubarch> hello all
<daftykins> o/
<EriC^^> hello
<brightheart> how to disable graphical login on 14.04 tls?
<EriC^^> !text | brightheart
<ubottu> brightheart: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<brightheart> that's a good one-time option
<brightheart> how about permanently?
<ububd> Is 14.04.3 support legacy ati driver?
<EriC^^> brightheart: add it to /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<daftykins> ububd: no
<daftykins> ububd: which card do you have?
<ububd> Hd 4650
<forevnewb> Anyone seen an issue with Intel drivers in 15.10 where the computer boots up to a black screen (happens with X, and without)? Logging into a terminal and restarting lightdm seems to fix the issue
<BluesKaj> ubuntu 15.10 doesn't use sddm?
<daftykins> only kubuntu
<daftykins> forevnewb: default kernel provided, or have you somehow thrown on some other intel drivers?
<ububd> Hmm.. How about 12.04?what current stable kernel version?
 * BluesKaj nods, thanks daftykins
<daftykins> BluesKaj: :)
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic precise | ububd
<ubottu> ububd: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.95.111 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<daftykins> ububd: no your card can only be used with the open source radeon driver in stable, supported ubuntu versions.
<forevnewb> daftykins: Same 15.10 kernel I believe, 4.2.0-19-generic. Haven't tested with 12.04
<daftykins> ububd: essentially you need to replace it, or run an insecure OS
<daftykins> forevnewb: why 12.04? good stuff, i'd not recommend any alternative intel driver
<bekks> BluesKaj: Whats "sddm"?
<daftykins> systemd display manager?
<forevnewb> daftykins: I guess I got sidetracked by the "new hotness"
<BluesKaj> the display manager for systemd on KDE desktop OSs, bekks'
<Bugs-Bunny_> I have problem mount my raid6 , it says clean , what can be wrong ? I get many errors in dmesg that confuses me about unknown option codepage and unicode
<nicomachus> daftykins: 12.04 isn't EOL quite yet, is it? not till April of 2017
<ububd>  as i read from forum 12.04.1 still support. If im installing that version how to stay in that version?
<daftykins> nicomachus: if you look at the conversation specifically, it is about AMD legacy graphics drivers for HD 4xxx cards and before, which require 12.04.1 and earlier.
<daftykins> ububd: like i said, you can't without being insecure...
<daftykins> ububd: so either run the open source driver, or replace your card
<daftykins> you might be able to install from 12.04.1 media then dist-upgrade, the legacy driver *might* install on that then, but i can't be 100%
<MonkeyDust> ububd  looks like what you want, is not possible
<nicomachus> oh, my bad daftykins
<daftykins> no problemo
<carrera> Can anyone help me make an UEFI bootable USB with mini.iso
<daftykins> carrera: that's the wrong ISO to use for UEFI, what's your situation?
<ububd> Thanks for the info daftykins
<daftykins> no worries
<carrera> I used Startup Disk Creator, UNetbootin and DD to make a bootable memory stick with mini.iso like I did in the past, but my new Asus G751 laptop doesn't even see the drive
<daftykins> carrera: why are you using mini.iso?
<carrera> cause I have 2 SSD drives that I want in RAID 0
<Bugs-Bunny_> where can I ask for raid6 help ?
<daftykins> carrera: that can be accomplished from the desktop image, with the right know-how.
<carrera> really?
<carrera> that's great
<daftykins> Bugs-Bunny_: oh yeah i was going to reply... can you show what happens when you try to mount manually?
<carrera> but probably  a bit more work
<Bugs-Bunny_> nothing, it just gives the standard error possible bad superblock
<daftykins> carrera: boot live session, install mdadm... create the array between the disks... run the installer... manually partition, job done i think
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * win32 hi aLL =)
<daftykins> Bugs-Bunny_: can you show the *actual* output in full, in http://paste.ubuntu.com please including the command you ran to mount?
<Bugs-Bunny_> hm actually now it seems to suddenly work
 * win32 need help =)
<Bugs-Bunny_> now I got its already mounted
<carrera> daftykins, thank you sir.
<Bugs-Bunny_> weird
<Bugs-Bunny_> ;=)
 * win32 why can't use HD format .. youtube..
<Bugs-Bunny_> wonder how that happened
 * win32 with Firefox.
<carrera> daftykins, do you know of a HowTo on creating a UEFI bootable flash?
<teward> win32: it usually helps to not state everyting in /me statements.
<win32> teward, sorry.
<daftykins> carrera: there is no need, dd the desktop ISO and it will be one... or, format the drive as FAT32... then extract the ISO contents to the disk. a correctly configured system EFI will boot the image file directly thereon
<carrera> daftykins, oh, does it have to be formated to FAT32?
<daftykins> carrera: yes, however using 'dd' will bypass this need. just sudo dd if=/ubuntu.desktop.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<carrera> daftykins, thanks
<carrera> daftykins, do I have to turn of Fast & Secure boot options?
<win32> need help =)
<win32> thg@thg:~$ sudo lshw -C video | grep product:
<win32> sudo: unable to resolve host thg
<win32>        product: GK208M [GeForce GT 740M]
<win32>        product: 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<daftykins> carrera: well, shutdown properly from windows 8 or 10 if that's what's on already, then you can nuke the disk from the live session
<Adever> =   G   L   j   N   '   2   D    ~   M   A       +   Y   I   l    X   |   x   F   t   G   Z   :    |   o   >   ;   >   .   #   q    o   E   @   ,   M   p   /   :    :   ,   |   JOIN #freenode
<carrera> daftykins, I have 2 laptops.  currently chatting on my Qosmio x500, about 4 years old and also with 2 SSDs in RAID 0
<daftykins> carrera: and that's relevant how? :)
<daftykins> win32: there's no question in your paste
<carrera> daftykins, sorry, sorry, TMI
<daftykins> RAID with SSDs makes me laugh
<hydra_555> TEST
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<win32> daftykins, i can't use HD quality on Firefox.
<carrera> daftykins, I was about to say that I have had no problems installing Ubuntu on my Older Qosmio
<CountryfiedLinux> Ubuntu mini iso install won't boot after installed in virtualbox?
<carrera> daftykins, Ubuntu with RAID after 12.04
<daftykins> win32: on what?
<bekks> CountryfiedLinux: Why not? Why error message do you get?
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: why did you use it o0
<CountryfiedLinux> bekks, It goes through the installation process and when I reboot it goes to the installer menu screen again.
<win32> daftykins,  i have open Firefox when i play Video > Youtube can't use HD Quality only 360p....
<daftykins> unmount the disc, CountryfiedLinux
<daftykins> win32: right click the player, check it's the HTML5 version
<bekks> CountryfiedLinux: So remove the ISO file from the virtual cdrom.
<CountryfiedLinux> daftykins, How do I do that?
<CountryfiedLinux> bekks, oh ok
<EriC^^> win32: you need to install flash, html5 can only play low resolution stuff
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll try that again after it installs. Thanks daftykins bekks
<win32> EriC^^, it's installed FLASH..
<aduhlee> i think this excited...... GENITAL WARTS! maybe. it is sacd. i think this a game - NFL just this a joke
<aduhlee> you do you and he who's 23 and is gettingle one partied forbin shit. what does the korn blair witch end old. no then your peace. Raise you so each for preside of 23 and the walk I talking dealing a guy donkey it? i have carpet. if i want pho. Why you run off? he's just invitation. Hi. o god. 23 year olds them like your peace. its too as pressure during with woman right noodle you're talking a
<win32> it's work video but ony with quality 360p..
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<aduhlee> I won't think and is over $380 miles from spot in human off a French of random rap on the for married
<daftykins> win32: disable flash and use HTML5.
<aduhlee> gambler
<aduhlee> good girl. by the basektball album. its ok. 1187songs, 12hrs downloading them sucked to kickin my teeth. spit is been has born
<win32> daftykins, how?
<aduhlee> es those? heh. lol. ultimately, "speed" is clean. never inconvenience to see
<aduhlee> http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<aduhlee> _Forbin: the most and the patience to get used to leave asked her worlds. meh
<daftykins> ctrl+shift+a -> disable plugins
<aduhlee> http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<nicomachus> win32: https://superuser.com/questions/903676/only-360p-on-youtube-with-html5 seems to be the same issue
<aduhlee> why-im-dumping-arrest in ther how about win 10. yarddog: i like 12. party! get used tongue" u hear me runatrain
<ruth_> Hi, guys, I need some sort of player to view PBS videos. What should I get?
<daftykins> PBS videos? got a link to an example, or is it US only?
<ruth_> Mozilla doesn't support adobe flashplayer or something anymore
<daftykins> ruth_: install chromium-browser and pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<daftykins> that's one way.
<bekks> OR just install chrone which ships with pepperflash already.
<ruth_> I've tried chromium-browser and pepperflashplugin. The screen blacks out.
<infandum> I ran into issues which I thought was due to the gcc version but was not. As a result, I now have gcc and g++ I think new versions for Ubuntu 14.04, version 5.2.1. How do I revert back to the standard gcc and g++'s that came with ubuntu?
<nicomachus> bekks: I imagine he recommended chromium because it's OSS
<bekks> nicomachus: Using an OSS browser and abinary flash blob? :)
<nicomachus> yea, I don't really get that either. :)
<bekks> nicomachus: :P
<nicomachus> ruth_: do you have a link to an example of the PBS video?
<daftykins> shame we had to ask twice...
<nicomachus> yea... such is life.
<EriC^^> win32: http://www.linuxveda.com/2015/06/29/get-1080p-youtubes-html5-player-firefox-linux/
<ruth_> no, I'm on my daughter's computer right now, I had the right terminal command for my other linux at home, and it worked. I just don't have it here with me. It's some sort of player we need to get. I'll wait, and do it later.
<ruth_> thanks anyway
<infandum> I guess a better question is: how to revert gcc version to default?
<win32> EriC^^,  : thanks you 10/10 Support xD
<Adever>  http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<Adever>  http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<win32> BRB ..
<carrera> daftykins, dd copied the files:  41943040 bytes (42 MB) copied, 0.103698 s, 404 MB/s
<EriC^^> win32: np :D
<carrera> daftykins, but my Asus G751 didn't even see the flash.  It went right into BIOS
<daftykins> carrera: you're still using the mini.iso which is not what i said to do; as mentioned mini.iso does not have EFI support
<carrera> daftykins, oh, ok
<BluesKaj> carrera, also make sure you have usb boot enabled in UEFI/BIOS
<carrera> daftykins, I have to download Desktop 15.10 later tonight, cause I'm on a paid by usage connection
<infandum> Okay, I got it to work by deleting gcc and g++ links and remaking them to 4.8, hopefully that works
<carrera> BluesKaj, my bios added Boot Option #1  [UEFI:  Generci USB F....]
<lbillywoodsii> hey how do I get to my system settings
<carrera> daftykins, BluesKaj, I have Sever 15.10 already.  I was thinking to use the Server image cause it has RAID support built in.  I was then going to add MATE manually
<daftykins> carrera: sounds fine
<carrera> daftykins, BluesKaj, but I have a problem installing the server from CD too.  It can not write GRUB to /dev/sda
<daftykins> well it won't be /dev/sda because you'll configure RAID :)
<lbillywoodsii> Can any gentle spirit out there help me get to my system settings
<daftykins> carrera: you'd need to boot to a shell and install GRUB to the disk setup after install most likely.
<carrera> daftykins, BluesKaj, I also am not able to toggle on the bootable flag on /boot which I was able to do on my 4-year old non UEFI laptop
<lbillywoodsii> can anyone tell me how to open my system settings
<nicomachus> lbillywoodsii: open the Dash and type in "system settings", hit enter.
<carrera> daftykins, BluesKaj,  someone told me I can't put my /boot on RAID 0, BUT /boot IS on RAID 0 on my older Qosmio x500 laptop
<carrera> daftykins, BluesKaj,  does putting /boot on a RAID 0 partition have anything do to with the installation not being able to write GRUB to it?
<daftykins> carrera: to be asking such basics i suggest you do some research on the topic or follow the links i already had ubottu tell you
<lbillywoodsii> can anyone tell me how to open my system settings
<lbillywoodsii> Can anyone tell me how to open my system settings
<django_> spotify keeps on freezing my ubuntu today :(
<bazhang> !info spotify
<ubottu> Package spotify does not exist in wily
<bazhang> installed from where
<baizon> django_: im using testing, working perfect
<wryfi> can anyone tell me specifically what php5enmod and php5dismod actually do to enable/disable php modules? there are no man pages.
<baizon> bazhang: deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<baizon> bazhang: more here http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu
<CountryfiedLinux> Hey I just did a mini install. How do enable the ability to add ppa?
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: you mean use 'sudo add-apt-repository' command?
<daftykins> i think it's something like python-software-properties
<daftykins> !info python-software-properties
<ubottu> python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.13.1 (wily), package size 19 kB, installed size 115 kB
<baizon> CountryfiedLinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202792/add-apt-repository-missing-from-mini-iso
<daftykins> yep
<Pici> CountryfiedLinux: thats part of the software-properties-common package in newer releases
<Pici> or at least in trusty
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<win32> (=
<gzcwnk> :)
<neodylanwaite> allahuakbar
<alocompsci> Question regarding ubuntu handling touchpad in lenovo. When trying to select a paragraph in any applicaiton (pdf, firefox) the cursor goes crazy. as in I move it slightly to the right, but on the screen it shows on the top left corner
<alocompsci> Running latest ubuntu, on lenovo thinkpad yoga, made sure I run updates
<stacks88> i ordered 2 vps/vms. both are ubuntu 14.04.03. i ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade on both of them. i compared the two sources.list and both are identical. the first vps, its running 3.13.0-71-generic x86_64, but the 2nd one is 3.13.0-66-generic x86_64.. if both of the sources.list are identical, why is the 2nd one behind running 3.13.0-66 instead of 3.13.0-71 like the
<stacks88> first one?
<TheEagerPadawan> is there a way to know what packages have been installed on the system by which you can only communicate with through the cli, since the gui ones only show up the menu
<stacks88> like ubuntu forced me to upgrade to 3.13.0-71 on the first one
<bazhang> dpkg -l
<stacks88> but not on the 2nd
<Ben64> stacks88: did you reboot
<stacks88> ill try that
<Ben64> new kernels don't run until a reboot
<stacks88> my issue is that the 2nd vm does not even notify me to upgrade to 3.13.0-71
<stacks88> ah well i just rebooted and now its 3.13.0-71, so i am guessing it must have came installed with it or something weird
<stacks88> but problem solved
<stacks88> it must have been already installed i guess
<Ben64> and for future reference, you can just do "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade" ... dist-upgrade does everything upgrade does anyway
<stacks88> oh ok
<stacks88> do you guys know if on ubuntu 14.04, we're goign to be able to upgrade the kernel without rebooting ?
<stacks88> i hear thats somethign thats being done already for years, but i havent seen it myself
<Ben64> the 4.0 kernels support live patching, but as far as i know, ubuntu doesn't
<stacks88> damn
<stacks88> i wonder when that will happen in ubuntu
<Ben64> me too
<Ben64> i'm sure someone will figure it out in 16.04
<stacks88> are the .04's always Long term eleases?
<stacks88> releases*
<MonkeyDust> stacks88  there ksplice
<MonkeyDust> stacks88  there's ksplice
<stacks88> i know but can that be used in ubuntu?
<akik> stacks88: you can check your kernel version with "uname -r". you probably didn't restart the vps after installing the new (3.13.0-71) kernel
<stacks88> akik maybe i didnt pay attention but i dont recall installing the kernel
<Ben64> stacks88: no, every two years. 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04
<stacks88> so it must have somehow came with it or something
<MonkeyDust> !nfo ksplice | stacks88
<MonkeyDust> !info ksplice | stacks88
<ubottu> stacks88: ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-5 (wily), package size 527 kB, installed size 3525 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; arm; armel; armhf)
<stacks88> so that can be used now on the 3.13 kernels?
<MonkeyDust> stacks88  it's been around for years
<stacks88> interesting. ill give it a test on a vm and see how it goes. that sure could save me alot of reboots if i can start using it now
<alocompsci> how to create icon in ubuntu? Just downloaded sublime3, and it only runs from terminal as subl. Is there anyway to create an icon to put on the bar?
<MonkeyDust> alocompsci  navigate to   /usr/share/applications/   drag icon to desktop or taskbar
<akik> alocompsci: you could take a look at /usr/share/applications. there you can find .desktop files which define applications and their icons
<alocompsci> it's not in /usr/share/applications/
<MonkeyDust> alocompsci  in /usr/bin/   maybe
<alocompsci> ok nvm found it. Thanks monkeydust, and akik
<alocompsci> also, I just downlaoded pycharm. and I have a foler pycharm-community-5.0.1 in my home folder.
<alocompsci> how do I install it though?
<akik> alocompsci: if you install packages outside the package manager, you can set PYTHONPATH to point to your python module
<akik> alocompsci: did you check that the package manager doesn't know about pycharm?
<alocompsci> it does and it extracted the tar.gz into a folder.
<alocompsci> but I don't think it installed it.
<akik> alocompsci: the install outside the package manager goes usually as "python setup.py install" but you need to keep books on where files are put
<akik> alocompsci: you can also use options like --prefix or --home to tell where python puts those files
<alocompsci> oh yes I remembered. is there a usual folder to store such folders?
<alocompsci> like a convention in ubuntu? or linux?
<alocompsci> (I'm moving to developing on linux, since windows kept giving me issues.)
<MonkeyDust> alocompsci  tip, there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<gaurav_shukla> Hi, is there some channel specially for google code in
<gaurav_shukla> ?
<alocompsci> awesome. thanks MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> gaurav_shukla  type   /msg alis list blah
<bazhang> #gsoc
<gaurav_shukla> whas blah supposed to be replaced with something ?
<gaurav_shukla> *was
<bazhang> yes
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<ubuntu> hey
<bazhang> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<gaurav_shukla> thanks
<dellubunutu> i have dell laptop with ubuntu fresh install now when i want to install .exe wirless driver with wine it says not for this platform how to install my wilrres driver .exe for ubuntu
<nicomachus> dellubunutu: why would you want to install a windows driver on ubuntu?
<bazhang> dellubunutu, you dont ever use wine for that
<dellubunutu> i have no wirless
<dellubunutu> ionly wired works
<bazhang> dellubunutu, then get the native linux ones
<nicomachus> dellubunutu: can you paste the output of `sudo lshw -C network` to a pastebin and then link that here?
<bazhang> dellubunutu, that install of exe for hardware via, that will Never work, ever
<ghenry> hi all
<ghenry> Looking for a USB device to capture what's on my TV screen
<ghenry> has various outputs from the display
<bazhang> ghenry, hardware?
<ghenry> bazhang: What hardware I have? Laptop, pc Ras Pi 2 Ras zero. Not bought a capture device yet
<ghenry> bazhang: looking for advice
<bazhang> ghenry, try ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic then
<ghenry> Just want to record what ever is on Samsung TV
<ghenry> ok
<dellubunutu> http://pastebin.ca/3277333
<AdGhoul> )   F   r   ;   {   g   i   3    h   /      [   K   f   `   E    /      K   ~   *   ?   b   J    +   W   |   O   k   7   r   -    o      B   o   O   :   Q   f    $   `   |   A   n   [
<AdGhoul>      Z    l      P   v   (   T   @   {
<AdGhoul> (0,15),http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<AdGhoul> I   >   w   V   u   ,   g   D    n   9   g   e   R   T   #   )    \   V   3   L      w   Z   t    &   C   E   i   y   G   Y   N    y   v   D   g   *   q   k   3    i   9   0   %
<AdGhoul> ,http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<nicomachus> dellubunutu: try running `sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree`
<AdGhoul> v   o   I   ;    Z   P   !   *         Y   |
<nicomachus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<AdGhoul> y   Q   D   L   g   $   n   N    L   W   N       A   j   O   T    @   ^   ]   /   (   ;   =   w    _   a   ~   ^   <   H   ,   _    U   3   @       ~   ]   w   @    n   Y   `   ]   :
<nicomachus> dellubunutu: then once that installs, reboot and see if wifi is working.
<tux_rulez> is the music player   audacious (not audacity) in the ubuntu database?
<dellubunutu> Setting up linux-firmware-nonfree (1.14ubuntu3) ...
<wryfi> can anyone tell me specifically what php5enmod and php5dismod actually do to enable/disable php modules? there are no man pages.
<auronandace> !info audacious | tux_rulez
<ubottu> tux_rulez: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (wily), package size 250 kB, installed size 1549 kB
<MonkeyDust> tux_rulez  audacious is my default player
<WealWissAOne> http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<akik> wryfi: those commands look like a2enmod and a2dismod. so probably they change the configuration file of php to enable and to disable a feature
<WealWissAOne> N   A   O   |   Z   }   x   %    <   ?   m   ,   X   R   -   +    %   ,   1   S   w   K   |          .   -      K   {   p   =    :   Q   `   n   a   {   D   @       L   f      s
<WealWissAOne> _   Y   (       N   ]   Q   V   [   I   -
<tux_rulez> When I typed in in i must have misspelled it. Google has better spelling suggestions what do you call that everything bar that is the Ubuntu desktop
<WealWissAOne> <   q   e   t   w   '   !   3    $   .      '   .   j   (   P    o      V   P   z   ~   -   u    z   K      O   #   S      <    <      I      *   A   ^   f    B   S   *   W
<WealWissAOne> P   +   u       W   e   A   D   o   k   .   k
<WealWissAOne> http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<wryfi> akik: indeed. i just can't tell what files they are changing.
<WealWissAOne> [   Q   v   =   w       v   b    t   [   $   ;   /   L   A   B    6   u   k   D   F   o   ;   *    "      x   ,   *   @   -   $    &   !       L   N   Z   b        .
<MonkeyDust> WealWissAOne  go away
<WealWissAOne> _   G   @    P       '   f   @   <   V   ?
<nicomachus> jeez, the spammers are out in force today.
<akik> wryfi: you can check which files get changed with find and its -mtime option
<akik> wryfi: sorry, mtime deals with hours
<dellubuntu> still not wirless
<wryfi> yeah, i know how to use find, thanks. i was hoping somebody here knew offhand.
<akik> wryfi: find has an option -mmin which you can use
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: even after a reboot?
<dellubuntu> yep
<nicomachus> ok. did the output of sudo lshw -C network change?
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: ^
<jesperr> where do we report bugs that relate to hyperv guests, i found that the kernel is throwing some sort of page allocation failure on a consist basis
<akik> wryfi: you can also use "strace -e open php5enmod ..." it will output the files that the command php5enmod opens
<dellubuntu> nichomachus http://pastebin.ca/3277339
<akik> wryfi: or "strace -e trace=file php5enmod ..."
<jesperr> how do we hint the modprobe too the correct driver in the case of "strange conflicts"
<dellubuntu> nichomachus http://pastebin.ca/3277339
<tux_rulez> Thanks for the help, getting over my culture shock going from my Gentoo to an Ubuntu that I am installing for a neophyte to computers Linux and Windows.
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<dellubuntu> the latest
<dellubuntu> i upgadeded to latest
<nicomachus> 15.10?
<dellubuntu> yep
<Woadwooze> http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<nicomachus> ok dellubuntu, try `sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source`
<Woadwooze> i think this excited...... GENITAL WARTS! maybe. it is sacd. i think this a game - NFL just this a joke
<Woadwooze> http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<Woadwooze> you do you and he who's 23 and is gettingle one partied forbin shit. what does the korn blair witch end old. no then your peace. Raise you so each for preside of 23 and the walk I talking dealing a guy donkey it? i have carpet. if i want pho. Why you run off? he's just invitation. Hi. o god. 23 year olds them like your peace. its too as pressure during with woman right noodle you're talking a
<Woadwooze> gambler
 * nicomachus just dies
<tux_rulez> What to you call that type anything into bar thingy?
<dellubuntu> is allready installed
<dellubuntu> the newest version
<auronandace> tux_rulez: the dash
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: oh? well ok then....
<MonkeyDust> !dash | tux_rulez
<ubottu> tux_rulez: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using  BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash | See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: does `sudo rfkill list all` show "yes" on anything?
<auronandace> tux_rulez: not to be confused with the factoid that you were just pointed to. they are entirely unrelated
<dellubuntu> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<dellubuntu> 	Soft blocked: no
<dellubuntu> 	Hard blocked: no
<dellubuntu> 1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<dellubuntu> 	Soft blocked: no
<dellubuntu> 	Hard blocked: no
<nice__guy> how can I start a script as a daemon from command line?
<jil> hi
<dellubuntu> hi
<akik> nice__guy: it all depends on what you mean with a script or with a daemon
<nice__guy> make script process as daemon
<dellubuntu> nicomachaus
<jil> I'm using a livebox from where I cannot change the DNS.  Problem the often don't work (third world country).
<jil> Will installing a DNS serveur on my machine solve the problem ?
<akik> nice__guy: one way to start a process to the background is "nohup binary &"
<Judge`\> could someone help me download porn from a web page?
<dellubuntu> hello
<nice__guy> akik: but it still gets attached to tty?
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: yea, I saw
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: I'm thinking. kind of outta ideas
<dellubuntu> what to do now
<akik> nice__guy: can you pastebin the script?
<nice__guy> akik: script is a shell script containing a command which I need to execute even when terminal is closed
<akik> nice__guy: it will probably attach to a tty but it will stay running if you close the shell
<dellubuntu> nichomachus do i have wirless
<akik> nice__guy: another way to make it "act" like a daemon is start it under screen
<dellubuntu> drivers on ubuntu
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: You have a driver, I'm trying to see why it's not working. be patient.
<nice__guy> akik: how to start under screen?
<dellubuntu> i think some years ago i used if eth0 up or something like that
<akik> nice__guy: "screen your_script.sh"
<akik> nice__guy: that starts up screen and starts your script, then you can detach that session with ctrl+a+d
<nicomachus> dellubuntu: you can try that. `sudo ifup wlan0`
<tux_rulez> Is minicom available for Ubuntu?
<dellubuntu> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<nice__guy> akik: that would probably work
<nicomachus> yea, dellubuntu, your wifi card is showing up under hardware but it doesn't have a logical ID
<k1l_> tux_rulez: see packages.ubuntu.com to get to know what packages are available
<k1l_> tux_rulez: or use "apt search <keyword>"
<dellubuntu> ok
<nice__guy> akik: could something be done using init.d, so that it also starts at bootup and remains daemon?
<nicomachus> and I've gotta go jump on a call for work, so perhaps someone else here has an idea.
<dellubuntu> how to setup wirless pls anyone
<Bashing-om> tux_rulez: yep. is availabale in 14.04 . Do ' apt-cache search minicom ' to see what is available .
<akik> nice__guy: yes you can create a new init script for it, or start it from /etc/rc.local
<herrkin> hi community
<akik> nice__guy: then you can use screen options -d and -m so that the screen session is created on the background, you won't see it
<aib_> I'm booting from a 14.04.3 live USB, but afterwards mkfs complains about /dev/sdc[,1,2] (my USB stick) being in use. I see some loop devices and a /cow mounted. Why can't I format the stick?
<herrkin> I have been given some credentials for pptp vpn, when I connect it automatically disconnects from internet and only direct the traffic through that network
<Bashing-om> aib_: Can not format what is in use ??
<jil> hello
<nice__guy> akik: thank you very much.
<herrkin> is there something I can do on my local end so I can configure internet going like usual but still have access to the vpn network?
<aib_> Bashing-om: how can I stop it being in use after I've booted?
<Bashing-om> aib_: If you are booting it ,, can not take it out of service .. It is what is in-service . What is your end goal here ?
<jil> what's a simple DNS server I could install to replace the ... ones given by my ISP
<akik> jil: dnsmasq
<MonkeyDust> aib_  you can't repair a car engine while you're driving
<akik> jil: but on ubuntu network-manager is using dnsmasq so you might have some things to consider
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: if it's mid engined you probably can
<aib_> Bashing-om: MonkeyDust: I have more RAM than the stick's capacity. Any chance to run Ubuntu live off the disk image rather than the actual disk itself? I want to format and then install Ubuntu on it.
<EriC^^> ( j/k )
<jil> I look at it akik thx
<dellubuntu> how to setup wirless pls anyone
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | dellubuntu start here
<ubottu> dellubuntu start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ash_work> so I was never able to diagnose why my laptop doesn't resume from suspend
<Bashing-om> aib_: IF you have 'buntu installed to hard drive . then yeah, there are means to boot a .iso file from grub .
<jil> How come computer get slower as they get more RAM ??
<jil> I mean I feel today's ubuntu are slower that the one a decade ago.  :)
<nicomachus> jil: wat?
<ash_work> cat /var/log/pm-suspend.log makes it look like it should resume
<ash_work> like, it shows a bunch of running hooks
<k1l_> jil: compare the services and goodies you get today. its like with cars use more fuel but offer a lot more today
<ash_work> but the screen is blank
<jil> I install ubuntu on laptop and it's not going twice as fast as my old computer i386
<Bashing-om> jil: My experience with newer releases is the opposite . I can boot 14.04 in 5 seconds on spinning hard drive .
<akik> dellubuntu: can you see other networks with "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" ? use your own wireless interface
<jil> Bashing-om: wahou...
<jil> I gess you remove some usless goodies
<dellubuntu> akik  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<dellubuntu> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<k1l_> jil: do you have an actual ubuntu support issue? for chatting we have #ubuntu-oftopic
<krypto> my process is logging to its own log file but there is no log file inside /var/log/upstart
<jil> ok k1l_ thx
<jil> thank you
<krypto> do i need to configure anything for upstart logs to work?
<dellubuntu>  iwconfig
<dellubuntu> lo        no wireless extensions.
<dellubuntu> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Bashing-om> jil: Did not remove, built up from a core install . I boot to terminal and only have installed what i use and want .
<akik> should the bcm4311 card use another package on ubuntu?
<genii> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<akik> dellubuntu: this could help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers/38700#38700
<dellubuntu> akik what to do
<dellubuntu> lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<dellubuntu> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1673] (rev 02)
<dellubuntu> 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<nicomachus> !paste | dellubuntu
<ubottu> dellubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<win32> ( =
<Nokaji-> Seems I've locked myself out of ubuntu, it won't accept my password even though I know it works, eg when I use software updates or terminal - I've had this problem before at log i and never figured it out, now I need to deal with it - help appreciated
<MonkeyDust> Nokaji-  ctrl-alt-f1 ... can you login?
<akik> Nokaji-: your description is a bit off, you can login to ubuntu but after that your password works and doesn't work
<Nokaji-> MonkeyDust: Didn't try that ... lemme rephrase the situation ...
<Nokaji-> I changed my GFX Card, ubuntu now shows me my screensaver/pic, shows me my name and asks me for pasword ...
<Nokaji-> before It auto-joined
<Nokaji-> my pasword ofc is not accepted
<Nokaji-> but my password has always worked when I update s/w .... however it never worked as log-in. I found that weird but never needed it till now
<k1l_> Nokaji-: its not a screensaver, its the displaymanager. the login screen.
<Nokaji-> so it shows me the log in screen, asks me for password, also offers me option of guest log-in. ... hopefully my question now makes sense
<k1l_> Nokaji-: since something broke your autologin you get relooped to the login page. make sure you got the right driver for your card
<k1l_> does guest account work?
<Nokaji-> k1l_: okay, I couldn't think of the name hence why i said my 'pic'
<Nokaji-> k1l_: Not sure what guest account log-in is
<k1l_> no password
<pdanek> Hey guys, is anyone in Ubuntu Touch team working on Android app runtime? Or the plan is to use Shashlik once it's done?
<Nokaji-> makes sesne, it wouldn't let me add a pasword, but it wouldn't let me in as guest either
<k1l_> !touch | pdanek
<ubottu> pdanek: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> Nokaji-: ok, so it is a video driver issue most times in such a case
<Nokaji-> k1l_: I'm not going to be able to do much with the driver until I can get back in - I've actually swopped the gfx card due to issues
<k1l_> Nokaji-: so what video card is it now?
<Nokaji-> k1l_: geforce 8400gs
<Nokaji-> so I should still be able to get back in as guest (without password)?
<k1l_> i would suggest to remove the nvidia driver. before changing cards
<pdanek> k1l_: thanks
<dellubuntu> akiki, it works thanz alot my wirless is working
<akik> dellubuntu: you did the steps from askubuntu.com ?
<dellubuntu> yep
<Nokaji-> k1l_: For clarity, are you saying the reason it doesn't ccept my log-in at boot is a s/w glitch with the gfx driver?
<akik> good, bookmark it :)
<dellubuntu> with your link
<k1l_> Nokaji-: it does accept your password. but it cant launch the desktop because the driver issues cancel the loading of the 3d acceleration.
<k1l_> Nokaji-: and you need 3d acc for most desktops to work. hence it kicks you out of desktop back to the login screen.
<Nokaji-> k1l_:  okay, thanks - at least I have an idea where to look, I'll check if my 8400 does 3d accel ...
<akik> why is ubuntu recovery mode boot asking for the root password when selecting the shell option?
<k1l_> Nokaji-: i thought you have a working desktop on your 8400 and it was not working after the switch to the other card?
<akik> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Nokaji-> k1l_: My previous card was nvidia 630, I had problems with the fan so put my old card in
<ash_work> okay, so I have more info and questions; first every time I start up, I get a prompt that says, "secure boot violation", I kind of just assumed this was because the HDD is encrypted but, then I thought maybe I forgot to do something to boot an encrypted device the correct way resulting in a "violation" prompt... is that normal?
<ash_work> second; I googled "how to access grub"; despite my lack of vocabulary, I felt that was a fairly easy thing to look up; I see, "press shift after POST" everywhere... shift does nothing for me. I (apparently?) have to press F2, after the violation message but before the crypt passphrase screen which kicks me into a selection menu where I can then press 'e' to edit
<ash_work> ^ is that normal?
<mcphail> ash_work: you may have to use the right shift key
<ash_work> third, so the new info is, I tried removing "nomodeset" from grub to see if that resolved any of my "resume from suspend" problems and when it started up, there was no pointer... okay there _technically_ was a pointer... but it was invisible. Fortunately, I was able to navigate it over to the gear to kick it into suspend to see if removing nomodeset did anything on that front...
<ash_work> mcphail: I tried them both
<ash_work> ... and whaddya know! it resumed from suspend!
<ash_work> however, my input problems became even worse as now the pointer was not only invisible, it didn't appear to have any effect at all; keyboard functionality was also dropped.
<django_> how do you determine which programs take up memory
<django_> in the ubuntu terminal
<ash_work> so if anyone has any ideas about that, I'd really appreciate it; the suspend thing drives me nuts!!
<ash_work> 4th: what do you call that gear that lets you shutdown your computer; 5th is there a shortcut to access it? (I can probably google that after I find out what it's called)
<ash_work> 6th is there no built-in for suspend? you have to make a custom shortcut? (super-L locks the computer, I figured suspend/restart/shutdown would also have shortcuts)
<ash_work> I'm not looking for workarounds (except possibly for number 3) just information to help me evaluate if I'm doing everything correctly over here
<ash_work> so if anyone else can confim/deny this behavior I'
<ash_work> d appreciate it
<ash_work> is there a meme for accidentally pressing enter when trying to type an apostrophe?
<tux_rulez> my net skiped out a second. Am i still up?
<ash_work> tux_rulez: I can see you
<ash_work> What I mean to say is, does anyone else have to access GRUB via F2?
<OerHeks> right shift key, repeatedly.
<Bashing-om> ash_work: I know nothing about encryption, but for UEFI systems to get grub's attention is is the escape key rather than a shift key that grub looks for .
<Bashing-om> django_: See what 'top' reports . - 'q' to quit the tool .
<django_> i just dont get why this goes slow
<django_> like if i type in this chat..as I am writing it it laggingly displays it
<ekarlso> Hmms, is there any faster desktop env then unity ?
<Claas> hello, i got a little problem. i blacklisted my nvdia card in order to pass them through a vm and use my cpu as host gpu. after i blacklisted the card i cant boot to ubuntu in a graphical interface. it says system is running on low graphics setting where i get stuck. running with grub in grafik debug and reinstall gdm didnt help.
<Kingsqueak> ekarlso: there are a bunch, depends on what you want, I added a ppa for cinammon and find it's a balance of many things I like, there is xubuntu-desktop (xfce4) and many others too
<tux_rulez> The guy I'm, setting the computer up for lives out in the country. He still uses dial-up for his email. He browses the net with his iPhone. Is there a way to get dial-up to work for Ubuntu?
<ekarlso> Kingsqueak: ppa for it where ?
<Kingsqueak> ekarlso: you on 14.04 LTS?
<Bashing-om> django_: ekarlso Admittedly, unity is resource hungry and requires graphics that support 3D .
<ekarlso> Kingsqueak: nope, on 15.10
<django_> Bashing-om: mhm
<django_> is there a way around this
<Kingsqueak> ekarlso: well it may need a different ppa, but here's a page for info http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/install-cinnamon-24-stable-in-ubuntu.html
<Bashing-om> django_: Boot up a liveDVD of (L)ubuntu . See wht the performance is like .
<Kingsqueak> ekarlso: just check apt-cache search cinammon first as well
<ekarlso> meh, I guess I'll use xfce instead then :p
<Bashing-om> !lubuntu | django_
<ubottu> django_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Kingsqueak> ekarlso: just check apt-cache search cinnamon first as well
<Kingsqueak> spelling helps
<Kingsqueak> ekarlso: it may just be in the repo on your release
<k1l_> ekarlso: see xubuntu (xfce) or Lubuntu (lxde) if you want more lightweight system
<Claas> no1 got an advice ? :(
<tux_rulez> The newest post I can find concerning dial-up is  2006 that suggest I use  mgetty is this the best route?
<Kingsqueak> ekarlso: you can also just  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop on your existing install
<mcphail> tux_rulez: if his modem is not a winmodem, I'm sure there is a way. (Gaah - how long is it since I have said that - had hoped Winmodems were just a bad memory...)
<DzAirmaX> hi guyz
<gartral> hey all, I got a bit of a problem, i has a hard drive that's a flat system-install (no seperate partitions for /boot, /home, etc) and it has my old encrypted home on it... i kinda need to know how to mount it >.>
<tux_rulez> His modem is USB, I was able to minicom to it and get a AT response (wow it's the 1980's all over again)
<tux_rulez> Ready to play moon parole on my C64
<Kingsqueak> tux_rulez: I'd look at something like network-admin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer
<tux_rulez> My problem is that once I move this computer back to his place, I won't be able to figure out get in the net to figure out how to get on the net (catch 22)
<Bashing-om> tux_rulez: My thought : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/wvdial.1.html .
<Kingsqueak> I would try to use whatever util his desktop environment uses for network management
<Kingsqueak> this way it will be pre-canned for login
<Claas> any one got a clue why ubuntu doesnt detect my intel integrated gpu on boot as vga device ? i cant start in a graphical environment now
<tux_rulez> The hard thing is that When I'm done I have to have a GUI interface. I don"t expect him to understand or use a CLI
<mcphail> tux_rulez: I never managed to get a modem to work in Linux, as I only had winmodems :(
<tux_rulez> mcphail: I used dail in a long time ago I thing a used somthing with a CLI interface. I forgot now I never installed it when I upgraded my Linux to Gentoo
<tux_rulez> I long long time ago
<niee> hi folks. anyone to help me please? :) i search a addons for google chrome"vbulletin wysiwyg" What You See Is What You Get. i search this editor.
<tux_rulez> Thanks guys I think I cound try gnome ppp
<daman|_> is there a script for my website that I can install that people can submit website directories to and it has a search engine in it that will index the sites and allow people to search the web directories submitted from within my site?
<Noob__> I need an adult
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Noob__
<ubottu> Noob__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> daman|_  isn't that what Drupal does or can be used for?
<Noob__> ubottu: Alright sir. I need to know the magic command to compile something in 32bit
<ubottu> Noob__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Noob__> Fuck.
<genii> Noob__: Please watch the profanity, we try to keep this channel family-friendly
<gartral> hey all, I got a bit of a problem, i has a hard drive that's a flat system-install (no seperate partitions for /boot, /home, etc) and it has my old encrypted home on it... i kinda need to know how to mount it ecrypt-recover-private doesn't like searching that drive, how can i force it?
<SchrodingersScat> Noob__: looks like you add -m32, I don't do these things though, got it from http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compile-32bit-application-using-gcc-64-bit-linux.html
<Noob__> SchrodingersScat: I see. I assumed there was a generic command for it.
<Noob__> So I'll need to modify the make file for 32bit?
<django_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/181008/is-there-an-easy-way-to-change-ubuntu-flavor-during-upgrade
<django_> would that work
<k1l_> django_: what do you want to do?
<arooni> ubuntu 14.04 .  id like to have internet shut down sunday - thursday night @ 11:15PM.  but this line in my sudo crontab doesnt seem to be cutting it.  ideas?  15 23 * * 0-4 service network-manager stop
<django_> k1l_: i just want to have ubuntu but not as slow
<django_> it froze as iwas typing this msg
<django_> :(
<k1l_> what specs is the hardware?
<EriC^^> arooni: script for your kid?
<arooni> EriC^^, for me!  haha.  i have a tough time walking away from the computer at night so i end up going to sleep later than id like
<HackerII> arooni,   you may be able to do that from your router
<mcphail> arooni: you are running that in root's crontab?
<django_> how do you get hardware specs k1l_
<mcphail> arooni: you often need to specify root user when running crontab -e with sudo ("sudo crontab -e -u root")
<k1l_> django_: "lshw | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mcphail> arooni: also, try making full path to command ("/usr/sbin/service blah blah")
<django_> k1l_: with or w/o ""
<k1l_> without the " i made them to mark the command. it will bring up a link, paste that link here please
<django_> does it take long
<django_> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<django_> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user
<EriC^^> arooni: does it run? check /var/log/syslog
<django_> k1l_: still hasnt completed
<k1l_> django_: ok, press ctrl+c. then"lshw" and copy and paste the whole text
<k1l_> django_: paste it to a pastebin, obviousely
<k1l_> *-e
<gartral> hey all, I got a bit of a problem, i has a hard drive that's a flat system-install (no seperate partitions for /boot, /home, etc) and it has my old encrypted home on it... i kinda need to know how to mount it ecrypt-recover-private doesn't like searching that drive, how can i force it?
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/rgvNloWB/
<surgy> penis
<django_> k1l_: ^
<k1l_> django_: that should easily run unity properly
<django_> k1l_: like if i logout it takes SOOO long
<django_> i have to wait
<django_> im only running chrome, sublimetext and terminal
<django_> today sptofiy was crashing it
<django_> its like over time this is becoming slower
<Abe_> Is it possible to run a server .bat batch file somewhere online to host a game my Internet isn't that fast
<k1l_> Abe_: so you need to rent a server
<Abe_> Ah I wish my Internet would be faster :/
<conosj> I am new to AWS, after closed putty, my connection is still open I guess because I can't reconnect to AWS again .... how can I kill the old connection
<carrera> my new UEFI laptop fails to load Ubuntu desktop 15.10
<carrera> it loads up to the grean MATE wheel but then it reboots
<win32> :D
<EriC^^> try esc
<win32> carrera, today i have installed via UEFI > ubuntu last version. 15.10
<win32> work prefect.
<eb0t> man i love love love ubuntu
<eb0t> its the best distro ever
<eb0t> the devs should be knighted
<win32> Drone 4k =P
<crayon> what do you guys think about using '</dev/urandom tr -dc [:print:] | head -c32 && echo' as a rand pw generator?
<KSFT> I'm having the same problem I've had before again.
<KSFT> Ubuntu won't start correctly.
<WinterGuardian> Try windows
<KSFT> I just see the logo on the purple background, but then it hangs.
<KSFT> I forget what I did last time, and I'm not sure where my IRC logs from then are.
<WinterGuardian> yes
<django_> k1l: ?
<KSFT> can anyone help me?
<k1l> django_: spotify is not an ubuntu program. ask them if there are any bugs with that program
<django_> k1l: yeah but other things go slow not just spotify
<Bashing-om> KSFT: Can you Boot an older kernel ?
<django_> write now, as i type out this message there is lagging between displaying it and hitting the button
<KSFT> I'm not sure
<k1l> what exactly? what do the logs say? what errors come up?
<KSFT> I should mention that it was working a few minutes ago
#ubuntu 2015-12-08
<KSFT> I'm having another problem where when I close a certain program, the screen sometimes goes black, and I don't know how to fix it but to reboot.
<KSFT> when I did, Ubuntu wouldn't start
<k1l> what program?
<KSFT> it's called ClassiCube
<k1l> django_: open  a terminal (ctrl+alt+t) and type "top" (exit with "q") and see what is using all the computer
<KSFT> Bashing-om: should I try using an older kernel?
<KSFT> if so, how do I do that?
<blib> is this safe to install from - https://www.phusionpassenger.com/library/install/nginx/install/oss/trusty/ ?
<KSFT> is that what the advanced settings menu is?
<k1l> minecraft? could be just bad java code leaking :/
<KSFT> possibly
<KSFT> it's Minecraft Classic, btw
<KSFT> completely different from modern Minecraft
<Bashing-om> KSFT: Got to start the process of isolation somewhere . Booting an older kernel seems a reasonable place to me .
<KSFT> Bashing-om: okay
<KSFT> how?
<KSFT> ugh
<KSFT> I'm using Windows right now, which my computer came with
<arooni> EriC^^, i dont think is actually running
<KSFT> all these McAfee pop-ups
<Bashing-om> KSFT: From that grub "advanced menu" highlight an older kernel, and hit the enter key . Does it boot ?
<KSFT> Bashing-om: I'll try. Which version should I use?
<Bashing-om> KSFT: Does not matter in this case .. any of the older kernels will do .
<KSFT> okay
<KSFT> I'm using this computer now, so I'll have to disconnect.
<ksft> interesting
<KSFT> it worked
<Bashing-om> KSFT: Boots ?
<KSFT> Bashing-om: yeah
<KSFT> using it now
<KSFT> not sure if this is related, but windows keep popping up each time I boot that say "System program problem detected"
<KSFT> "Do you want to report the problem now?"
<Bashing-om> KSFT: Well, we know it is "something" in the latest kernel. Start now reading the logs for some hints . /var/log/syslog , kern.log and dmesg may give some indications of the error .
<KSFT> I've had this problem occasionally, but it usually works if I try booting a few times.
<KSFT> I tried several times before asking here, and it didn't work.
<KSFT> I feel like it would work if I tried again using the latest kernel.
 * Freman wonders if he can recieve audio via bluetooth - ala treat my PC as headphones for my phone...
<KSFT> Bashing-om: I'm going to try.
<niriven> hi, i am having problems with jruby on 14.04 (server). What is the proper way ot install jruby and the json 'module'?
<Bashing-om> KSFT: Well .. likely will boot . But, any hints from ' sudo grep -E -i "error|warning" /var/log/dmesg ' maybe olderlogs dmesg.0 ?
<KSFT> interesting
<KSFT> the newer kernel didn't work
<KSFT> then, I tried the older one again
<KSFT> it didn't work that time
<KSFT> I started Windows and shut down again
<KSFT> then, I tried the newer kernel again, and it worked that time
<KSFT> Bashing-om: ^
<Bashing-om> KSFT: Are your shutting Windows down completely OR just "hibernating" when the Windows session is terminated ?
<KSFT> shutting down, I think
<KSFT> I clicked "Shut down", anyway
<Bashing-om> KSFT: Others can advise better who have the Windows experience, but, I think that " clicked "Shut down" " hibernates Windows .
<Souvik> i have installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> KSFT: In a sitation of intermittent problems. all one can do is read the logs for some hints . /var/log/syslog , kern.log and dmesg may give some indications of the errors ; ' sudo grep -E -i "error|warning" /var/log/dmesg ' might be productive .
<Souvik> in a oracle vm
<Souvik> i cant login
<Souvik> can anyone help ?
<KSFT> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13804707/
<KSFT> don't know what any of that means
<carrera> I copied ubuntu dektop 15.10 to a flash using dd, but when pick Try Ubuntu, it resets back to the very first options page before the boot is complete
<carrera> any ideas as to why this happening?  it's on a UEFI laptop with 2 drives
 * win32 carrera  >>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
 * win32 Title : UEFI Installing - Tips
<Bashing-om> KSFT: That makes 2 of us who do not know. Is this a laptop ? have you tried booting up with any of the " acpi_osi=Windows ' boot options ( ACPI errors ) .
<KSFT> Bashing-om: it is a laptop
<KSFT> I don't know what that second part means
<Bashing-om> KSFT: " ACPI Error: [AR02] Namespace lookup failure, " seems significant to me . But I do not have the experience to know .
<carrera> I see grub, then I pic the first option, namely Try Ubuntu without installing
<carrera> it loads the MATE logo
<carrera> but then it resets back to the GRUB version 2.02 page
<carrera> I checked for defects and everything was fine
 * win32 Good night aLL =)
<Girish> Hi I'm participating in the Google Code In contest. Can anyone give me a headstart on building Ubuntu apps from code provided. I've to build the calendar and the clock app. How do I get started? Thanks a lot!
<kostkon> Girish, better place to ask is #ubuntu-app-devel
<mcphail> Girish: have you tried the tutorials, such as https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/ ?
<mcphail> Girish: indeed, start at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/
<Girish> Ok. Thanks for the links! Will get going.
<Li> well, my laptop's fan didn't stop for two days on ubuntu! are there any specific fixes?
<Klumsy> my laptop has a fan that is making noises
<Klumsy> i think i might have to replace that thing
<Casper-> Li, klumsy,   open it up and blow all the dust out
<Klumsy> messing around with fans will kill a computer faster than anything
<Klumsy> be careful
<Casper-> Klumsy: Li   compressed air can is best
<Casper-> hold fans still while blowin them
<sciiam> Hi, i currently have grub-efi-amd64 installed on my computer and when i run grub-install it cannot install grub-pc on a usb stick like i need to do. if i try to install grub-pc on my machine it says it will delete my grub-efi...how someone actually can install a different grub than the one installed?
<Li> the pc is clean, it's something with the power settings
<Li> the same pc is running normal on windows
<newb123> I'm playing around with an experimental driver I wrote and at boot it keeps on dumping me into initramfs saying that /dev/disk/by-uuid/XXX.... does not exist. I've checked that the uuid is correct and blockdev --rereadpt /dev/vda displays the correct partitions. Any idea how I might go figuring out why /dev/disk/by-uuid doesn't exist?
<Casper-> Li,   http://itsfoss.com/reduce-overheating-laptops-linux/
<Klumsy> join #zoneminder
<adrian_1908> hello. If I switch graphics cards from AMD/ATI to Nvidia and I'm using only the open source drivers, do I need to do any package maintenance or does the system deal with the change automatically?
<truexfan81> linux still has laptop overheating issues?
<Casper-> Li,   apt install tlp tlp-rdw  && sudo tlp-stat
<truexfan81> i ran my netbook for 2 weeks 24/7 and it never overheated Casper-
<mcphail> adrian_1908: unless you've done any major tweaking, it should be handled gracefully
<Bashing-om> adrian_1908: Need to purge the ATI driver prior .
<mcphail> Bashing-om: no - he is on radeon (open source)
<sciiam> please someone...im trying install grub-pc on a usb stick from a computer that's booting with grub-efi
<sciiam> none of the tutorial i found works
<Bashing-om> mcphail: adrian_1908 :)
<sciiam> does anyone knows how to install grub-pc on a usb stick from a computer that's booting with grub-efi? it keep saying that i386-pc files are not found
<Casper-> truexfan81:  (◔ ‿ ◔)o自*cheers*自o(◔ ‿ ◔)♫♪
<nicomachus> Alright, well I thought I had this figure out, but apparently not. There's a bug with google-chrome-stable in 15.10 that makes the browser ask you everytime it starts up whether or not Chrome should be default. I found this bug mentioning Chromium experiencing the same issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1509139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509139 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "Shows "Chromium isn't your default browser" since 15.10." [High,Confirmed]
<sciiam> i thought installing grub-pc on a usb stick from a computer that's booting with grub-efi would be pretty basic but it seems that no one actually know how
<nicomachus> I also found this AskUbuntu thread with a "fix": https://askubuntu.com/questions/688779/google-chrome-stable-keeps-asking-if-it-should-be-set-to-default However, the line mentioned does not seem to appear in my config file
<nicomachus> any ideas?
<daftykins> nicomachus: create it...
<nicomachus> daftykins: it's a >200k plus line config file. I should just stick the extra line in there that may or may not already exist in another form?
<daftykins> did you see that the following post refers to the actual bug with more info?
<daftykins> if it does exist, you would find it by grep'ing the file.
<nicomachus> not found.
<daftykins> i feel as though in that time you could've put the line in and tested, or found the bug i referred to
<yudha> hi
<yudha> #ubuntu
<yudha> who are you
<k1l> yudha: hi
<nicomachus> daftykins: I found the bug. It references Chromium, not Chrome. And the author of the fix even says that he's not sure whether it would apply to Chrome, since he is using Chromium.
<daftykins> right but it's the comments therein that lead to interesting info
<daftykins> nevermind, i can't share the responsibility of this Sherlock Holmes hat wearing
<nicomachus> that's ok, I'll try to find help from someone who isn't an ass.
<truexfan81> :o
<daftykins> third time in the last few days
<truexfan81> reminds me i need to review the channel rules, its been so long i have forgotten them
<d1g1ta1> can someone please help me install the patch found at http://gnats.netbsd.org/39570  ?
<truexfan81> iirc to use a .patch requires compiling the affected program from source
<k1l> d1g1ta1: a netbsd bug from 2008? are you sure its a ubuntu issue?
<truexfan81> ^^^
<d1g1ta1> k1l: that's the only hit I could find for the error I have.  I am trying to install nipper-ng
<d1g1ta1> k1l: seems like it's a code or compiler issue, not a BSD or Linux issue (same error, different OS)
<Athos999> has anyone had issues installing VMware w/ Ubuntu? I'm having issues with finding the headers.
<d1g1ta1> k1l: The problem is, they posted the patch without instructions on how to install it
<k1l> d1g1ta1: see if there is a PPA for that. its not in the ubuntu repos.
<truexfan81> digilink: which ubuntu version are you using?
<truexfan81> oops tab-fail
<truexfan81> d1g1ta1: ^^^
<digilink> hehe... its all good :)
<truexfan81> k1l: are we allowed to post ppa links here?
<familia> ?
<truexfan81> i have one but it only seems to have packages for trusty
<familia> hola
<k1l> truexfan81: yes
<d1g1ta1> digilink: 15.10 (and others) and Centos 7 and other and SUSE 12 and others, etc
<truexfan81> d1g1ta1: for 15.10 you will have to grab source and compile it
<d1g1ta1> truexfan81: I will use whichever Linux distro or version you say I need to get nipper-ng working, I'll use BSD if I have to (I have a macbook with OSX)
<k1l> nipper ng seems to be dead anyway
<d1g1ta1> truexfan81: I get the error listed in the patch when I compile it
<d1g1ta1> k1l: they're not updating it, but I still need to run it
<d1g1ta1> truexfan81: thing is, I don't know how to install this patch
<k1l> besides a trending topic on reddit (some "haxx0r" kids seem to found that recently) the project page is old and even kali got packages from 2013.
<truexfan81> d1g1ta1: i have no idea who owns this ppa and i and #ubuntu take no responsibility if it breaks your system...that being said here ya go https://launchpad.net/~darklordpaunik8880/+ppa-packages
<n-iCe> is it true about what they say about ubuntu being a spyware?
<k1l> n-iCe: nope
<n-iCe> so is it true that ubuntu is not doing searchs about what we search with canonical servers?
<n-iCe> and amazon?
<n-iCe> the article was wrote by Richard Stallman
<k1l> n-iCe: 1. if you dont want something to be send online, dont put it into searches labeled as online searches
<k1l> n-iCe: is your browser spyware? it sends your inputs to other servers.
<truexfan81> any "spying" ubuntu does can be turned off in the settings
<n-iCe> k1l: is not sending to any servers
<k1l> n-iCe: 2. there is a privacy setting you can set everything off to be send anywhere.
<n-iCe> k1l: but while you do a research in the ubutnu search tool it does
<n-iCe> k1l: where?
<k1l> n-iCe: 3. the backend got shut down on canonical.
<smoochii> Hey guys, I was having lots of permission issues before with apache and thought I had them sorted out.  I am trying to run a Drupal site and I am just getting 403 forbidden when I go to the URL, any ideas?
<k1l> n-iCe: so nice you come here with all that FUD. but no, this is just PR from stallman
<truexfan81> smoochii: try #httpd
<smoochii> Okay, thanks
<k1l> n-iCe: see all my points. that are the facts. dont put anything in a search which is clearly labeled "online and local search". dont jump on the FUD train.
<n-iCe> k1l:  I use Ubuntu, what's why I ask, how do I disable it?
<k1l> n-iCe: see system settings
<n-iCe> include online search results? that? k1l ?
<eikon81g> I have a few questions about a Ubuntu 15.10 install I am working on if anyone has a second. It's nvidia related
<l0rdkermit> i'm having issues where my terminal window, running a network status utility, will turn the terminal window characters to random garbage characters... any thoughts?
<k1l> n-iCe: yes
<eikon81g> Ubuntu 15.10 / geforce 7000m integrated graphics currently on nouveau
<nolsen> eikon81g: What's the problem?
<eikon81g> any time I alt-tab or open the search from the desktop launcher it bugs out the screen
<eikon81g> I tried installing the nvidia legacy binary driver and that really messed things up it would boot into lightdm and then after login it would get stuck on a black screen
<eikon81g> using the command line I purged and removed all of the nvidia drivers and got it back up and running but I am stuck now because it seems like I need a new graphics driver but I don't know which one to get
<eikon81g> I did some searches but I just wanted to get a professional opinion an the issue before I take another run on it..
<daftykins> ouch 7000m :/ nvidia-304 might be ok
<eikon81g> hey dafty, long time no see!! that was the one I grabbed and it hosed it up
<nolsen> eikon81g: Try using Envy NG.
<eikon81g> I was getting a black screen and a blinking cursor after boot..
<daftykins> what does the drivers app suggest to you?
<nolsen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816882
<eikon81g> I saw that do I need to add a repo? apt-get couldn't find it
<n-iCe> k1l: what's the problem of this guy with ubuntu?
<eikon81g> dafty - Nvidia legacy driver binary 304.131
<daftykins> nolsen: that's rubbish, that post is talking about ubuntu versions from 2008.
<n-iCe> k1l: I'm watching now videos, saying the same
<eikon81g> I looked at that one and it seemed outdated but I figured if the repo still had it I would be alright..
<eikon81g> no dice
<daftykins> eikon81g: double check you got rid of everything first; "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<eikon81g> done dafty thats how I got back up and running again
<eikon81g> I can run it again though
<daftykins> good good
<daftykins> nah should be fine
<k1l> n-iCe: he got other ideas, that are not capable in the reality. he just needs this for his PR since ubuntu is very widespread.
<daftykins> to be honest i'm amazed if any of the drivers would improve that model
<eikon81g> man, thats no good this thing seriously bugs out when I alt tab or any graphics intensive images are being displayed.. Like blocks lines partial screens and seems like a lot of yellow bug artifacts
<eikon81g> (I don't know how else to explain) lol
<eikon81g> I'm not looking for any kind of decent graphics just a stable display in the envirnoment would be a huge improvement
<django_> how do i install Synaptic manager
<k1l> django_: install that package
<eikon81g> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<truexfan81> yet another program i never use lol
 * truexfan81 prefers the terminal
<Rabbitnightmare> can someone post a link as to how to get an iPhone running iOS 9 to somehow allow me to copy music to it using Ubuntu
<eikon81g> does itunes work in play on linux or wine? @ Rabbit
<Rabbitnightmare> like I cant even go back to iOS 8.4
<truexfan81> Rabbitnightmare: can your phone browse network shares?
<Rabbitnightmare> eikon81g, it does but USB support is nonexistant
<eikon81g> yikes..
<eikon81g> consider a dualboot setup?
<Rabbitnightmare> I should have never updated it
<Rabbitnightmare> ios 8.4 worked fine
<Rabbitnightmare> with any of the audio sync applications for iPhones
<nolsen> eikon81g: Try running iTunes on wine...
<Rabbitnightmare> I have
<Rabbitnightmare> itunes runs
<Rabbitnightmare> but wine and USB have issues
<Rabbitnightmare> I have never had an issue getting my iphone to sync with Ubuntu before I updated
<Rabbitnightmare> I took it to a friends house with itunes to see if I could go back to 8.4
<eikon81g> daftykins, do you think the geforce 700m would run better on Ubuntu 14
<eikon81g> ?
<Rabbitnightmare> apple wont allow it
<eikon81g> the ios downgrades are a tricky beast.. there is a channel that does idevice support let me look for it
<eikon81g> !ios
<Rabbitnightmare> Libimobiledevice breaks apple's eula
<Rabbitnightmare> thanks
<eikon81g> #Iosdev
<Rabbitnightmare> ever since ios 9, I get unable to mount iPhone_org......
<eikon81g> #ios
<Rabbitnightmare> thanks
<eikon81g> Rabbitnightmare, "/join #ios"
<Rabbitnightmare> even if I need windows to do it I can go find a cheap pc at walmart
<Rabbitnightmare> thanks
<eikon81g> yea, the devs over there may have a good way of doing it..
<Rabbitnightmare> there is no ios
<Rabbitnightmare> it pushes me to namespace
<eikon81g> it's legit and you aren't trying to do anything nefarious..
<eikon81g> Rabbitnightmare, "/join ##ios"
<Rabbitnightmare> just trying to copy my music
<eikon81g> my fault
<eikon81g> Rabbitnightmare, "/join #iosdev"
<OpenSorce> Lol, plymouth manager broke my install... guess that's why it's included in the repos. Is it safe to just remove plymouth all together?
<daftykins> Rabbitnightmare: i don't think you have an option with iOS 9.
<OpenSorce> *not included
<eikon81g> Rabbitnightmare, "/join #icommunity"
<django_> what does login in GDM mean
<k1l> django_: gdm is the login screen, like lightdm
<eikon81g> daftykins, do u think my issue could be resolved with a downgrade to another version of ubuntu? or maybe it's unity should I try xfce or gnome?
<django_> i followed this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44062/how-do-i-install-lxde-lubuntu
<django_> there is no option to switch to lubuntu
<daftykins> eikon81g: well have you tried all drivers yet... 14.04 most likely would work better yeah
<k1l> django_: click on the ubuntu icon or gear ring next to the name on the login screen
<django_> yeah
<django_> its not there
<django_> do i need to restart?
<django_>  was logged out
<k1l> django_: there is something.
<django_> sorry?
<eikon81g> that may be my next step.. I am not really a fan of Unity, this one is for my bro and he's more of a newb than me so I was thinking unity would be the easiest desktop for him to learn on.. any other suggestions?
<k1l> django_: look at the bottom of the link you posted
<k1l> django_: it might look different depending on the exact ubuntu you use.
<django_> do i need to install a gmd TOOL
<django_> GMD Tool*
<k1l> django_: no
<daftykins> eikon81g: xubuntu is lighter
<django_> like i said its not there
<k1l> django_: you already have lightdm
<k1l> django_: log out of the desktop. see the login screen. click on the icon thingy next to the name.
<prism> hey all how do I install a bootlaoder, I installed xubuntu on a second hard disk and told it to install the bootloader to that hard disk, after the install it said it failed
<prism> so I booted back into the live key and got a terminal up, how can I tell it to re install the loader?
<django_> k1l: its not there, just logged out agai
<django_> again
<prism> do not really want to get through the entire OS install for one thing
<truexfan81> !boot-repair
<k1l> django_: http://www.unixmen.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Selection_0031.jpg
<django_> i know
<django_> its not there
<django_> :(
<k1l> can you make a photo?
<daftykins> !grub | prism
<ubottu> prism: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<prism> I did not lsoe it after installing windows, it wont let me install grub at all
<eikon81g> daftykins, and the rest, thank you!
<eikon81g> prism, are you installing on a separate hard drive all together?
<prism> eikon81g: yes
<prism> eikon81g: ill just use the bios boot menu to choose which to boot
<eikon81g> that was where I was going with it.. I don't know that you can get the boot loader to point to a separate drive, maybe a separate partition.. I could be wrong though
<prism> just tried boot repair
<prism> lets see if it works :)
<eikon81g> prism, finger crossed
<eikon81g> **fingers lol
<django_> in the synaptic manager when you hit mark for installation how do you actually install
<HackerII> hit apply at the top
<prism_> There we go works a treat
<jct500thz> How do I clear Xfce session data?
<prism_> handy little app
<jct500thz> From the terminal?
<prism> how do I get the old style boot back with the nice dmesg output and such, I don't like looking at black screens while it boots
<dmasiero> Receiving random crashes on 15.10, 4.2.0-16-generic. syslog shows ascii nul line. I've enabled kdump now and caused a crash per docs however, nothing writes to /var/crash. I stumbled across this as well.. http://tinyurl.com/z5wabvq .. any ideas?
<nolsen> What is better? fglrx-updates or Xorg's open source driver for AMD.
<SchrodingersScat> !best
<prism> I wonder if by default I get the binary nvidia driver
<prism> with 3d acceleration
<prism> paul@paul-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep -i direc direct rendering: Yes
<prism> neat looks like you doo
<prism> do
<logy> hi ppl,  i need your help, i cant find a good usb live creator tool to put WINDOWS on it. Since i am using linux i cant find a tool winUSB is not working anymore and unetbootin/multiusbwriter doesnt work...
<k1l> logy: well, windows doesnt offer a method to put windows on a usb if you dont have a windows running.
<prism> logy: go on ebay and get a usb/data device to plug in one of your old optical disks
<prism> there really handy
<prism> or go grab a usb optical device, there like a few bucks lol
<logy> k1l i made this before on linux.
<k1l> logy: there is some method with unetbootin. but that is not the scope of this channel
<olabaz> hey, I was watching a video on my computer and all of a sudden my monitors turned off. I rebooted and only one then was working. Then I started messing around with the connections and now none of them work. Any ideas?
<prism> logy: if you wanted to do it, the easiest way woudl be emulating windows via virtualbox or qemu and giving it access to a usb pen
<logy> when i use unetbootin and put it on pc it just counts 10 s and closes
<prism> you can givei t the standard windows install iso to originally install from
<Andy3> i'm using lunbutu and can i set it up so it will update flash and firefox automatically whenever there's a newer version?
<django_> k1l: huge difference now on lubuntu
<ash_work> so I tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/394964/msi-ge70-screen-brightness
<ash_work> and that failed
<ash_work> so I tried putting acpi_backlight=vendor on it's own line
<ash_work> and that seems to have worked
<ash_work> although, last time i did it, the computer rebooted twice before actually sticking
<ash_work> and one other time it froze all together
<nefegago> hola
<ash_work> in any case, I think that's it
<ash_work> but my question is, is "acpi_backlight=vendor" supposed to go on the same line as where nomodeset was?!?
<nefegago> exit
<ash_work> like, is it a parameter for LINUX ?
<ash_work> erm
<ash_work> what I mean to say is...
<ash_work> I can't really look at it because I'm using the computer that I am troubleshooting
<ash_work> but maybe I can make a rough gist
<ash_work> erm
<ash_work> maybe not
<ash_work> it's just the top line says something like "parameters"
<ash_work> and then there's a list right
<ash_work> and the last (or second to last?) line says LINUX                (a bunch of code) nomodeset (more code)
<ash_work> so.... is http://askubuntu.com/questions/394964/msi-ge70-screen-brightness saying to put acpi_backlight=vendor on the same line? or all on it's own on a new line?
<ash_work> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Guest1640> hi
<Guest1640> can give your hand please
<Guest1640> #ubuntu
<zergcommand> anyone on that can help with ubuntu problem?
<ash_work> okay, well I've taken a leap of faith and just dropped it in GRUB_LINUX_CMDLINE_DEFAULT=
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | zergcommand
<ubottu> zergcommand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ash_work> does anyone know what linux-image-extra-3.19.0-xx-generic is? do I need it in addition to the one without "extra" in it?
<jerry_langhun> hi every
<zergcommand> ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 64bit  installed Touchpad-Indicator and its crashing on launch. Need help.
<ash_work> zergcommand: you'll likely need to provide more info than that
<zergcommand> @ash_work first time using ubuntu how can i provide more info on touchpad-indicator not loading?
<ash_work> zergcommand: for example, what have you tried? how did the problem start? explain how you've come to this impass
<jerry_langhun> I have made apt breakdown by the command "sudo apt-get install lib64readline6-dev:i386"  the i386 is uncorrect args
<zergcommand> ash_work Fresh install of Ubuntu, Fresh install of touchpad-indicator. When i click on the icon to load the program it just doesnt load, nothing happens.
<ash_work> zergcommand: have you tried running it from the command line? I don't know anything about touch-indicator :\
<ash_work> how did you install touch-indicator anyway?
<jerry_langhun> I have repaired it by "sudo apt-get install -f "
<zergcommand> ash_work what is the command to run a program like that
<jerry_langhun> unmet dependences
<ash_work> zergcommand: ./program (from where-ever the program is)
<zergcommand> ash_work all im trying to do is disable my touchpad on my laptop when a mouse is plugged in.
<jerry_langhun> i want to cancel the install "lib64readline6-dev:i386"
<jerry_langhun> how to do it
<ash_work> zergcommand: :: shurg :: I have not tried to resolve that particular quandry. How did you install it thought? apt-get? CD? wget + extract? Software Center?
<ash_work> though*
<zergcommand> ash_work apt-get install
<ash_work> jerry_langhun: ^C ? :: shrug ::
<ash_work> apt-get install touch-indicator ?
<zergcommand> ash_work correct
<zergcommand> ash_work http://tipsonubuntu.com/2014/05/26/install-touchpad-indicator-ubuntu-14-04/
<ash_work> zergcommand: did everything go well with the install?
<ash_work> zergcommand: did you do sudo apt-get update first?
<zergcommand> ash_work yes everything went smooth
<zergcommand> ash_work yes
<ash_work> zergcommand: try rebooting?
<zergcommand> ash_work several times
<jerry_langhun>  hi ash_work
<jerry_langhun> thanks  for your response
<tomer> hello. I'm installing Ubuntu with UEFI for the first time. So far I always used a 1MB aligned 2MB large first partition for the bootloader. Does this change with UEFI, do I need more space or do things differently in other respects?
<ash_work> zergcommand: honestly there are probably people here far more suited to answer your question; I'll try it myself, but I can't say that I'm qualified for this :[ In any case, the fact that nobody has jumped in at this point says to me you'll have to bide your time googling it or asking on a forum (that's what I've had to do :\ )
<jerry_langhun> @ash_work hi
<ash_work> jerry_langhun: I don't know the answer to your question :\
<jerry_langhun> do you understand my mean
<ash_work> jerry_langhun: not entirely; but all I can say is if you've attempted sudo apt-get install on an invalid package, it'll exit with an error, I don't know what happens if it's valid but not applicable to your system but I'm sure you can clean it up with one of the other apt-get utilities... maybe clean or purge or something.. You'll have to google it from there
<zergcommand> ash_work have a look at this   https://bugs.launchpad.net/touchpad-indicator/+bug/1476064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1476064 in Touchpad-indicator "touchpad-indicator does not launch in fresh linux install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zergcommand> ash_work i try the command echo '{}' > ~/.config/touchpad-indicator/touchpad-indicator.conf but get error
<aavrug> Hello everyone, trying to execute 'dpkg -s <package name> | grep Status' from shell. Getting error -s command not found, can anyone please tell me how to fix that?
<ash_work> zergcommand: heh, yeah, I discovered the same message when I ran /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/touchpad-indicator/bin/touchpad-indicator
<ash_work> zergcommand: what error did you get?
<zergcommand> ash_work well not sure if its an error but it ses    " Is a directory"
<zergcommand> is there an alternative to touchpad-indicator  some other program that does the same thing?
<Guest98374> Hi, guys, three times now, I've tried to download Chromium and after a minute get knocked out of everything with a black screen even though my computer is still on. Each time, I have uninstalled it. What I really want, is Pepper Flash, so I can watch PBS videos. I got the fresh player already.
<ash_work> zergcommand: the directory .config/touchpad-indicator is not present by default
<ash_work> zergcommand: you can create it using mkdir .config/touchpad-indicator
<ash_work> zergcommand: well
<ash_work> I just echoed that json file
<ash_work> zergcommand: and it's doing _something_
<aavrug> got my solution \o/
<ash_work> aavrug: way to go
<Guest98374> Maybe opera would be a better choice. Do you think?
<aavrug> ash_work, :)
<zergcommand> ash_work it ses   "cannot create directory ‘.config/touchpad-indicator’: File exists"
<ash_work> zergcommand: so you have a file name conflict
<ash_work> zergcommand: delete it
<rahulprodev> hi,
<rahulprodev> Accidentaly I Shift deleted my data.
<rahulprodev> around 50 gb.
<ash_work> zergcommand: rm .config/touchpad-indicator; mkdir .config/touchpad-indicator; cd .config/touchpad-indicator; echo '{}' > touchpad-indicator.conf
<zergcommand> ash_work    sudo del .config/touchpad-indicator   ?
<rahulprodev> Please anyone tell me how can i recover my delete data?
<ash_work> zergcommand: erm rmdir
<ColdFyre> I have an ubuntu server that is an LDAP client. The LDAP server passwords are stored as SASL hashes. The ubuntu server says the password is invalid when I try to login via SSH, but ldapsearch and binding as the user in question succeeds on this host - it looks to be PAM related. I have a RHEL box that works flawlessly with this same setup..
<ash_work> zergcommand: not del or rm (actually you can do with rm; but rm -rf but you might as well use rmdir
<ash_work> zergcommand: gtg for now; back later.
<ash_work> the program appeared to have started but didn't really do anything
<rahuldev> hi, Around 50 gb of my data deleted by shift+Delete in ubuntu anyone pls tell me best way to recover data in UBUNTU.
<ash_work> zergcommand: I
<ash_work> zergcommand: I'm going to restart and see if that did anything; apparently it's supposed to also interrupt the mouse while you're typing which I think it may be doing, but I can't tell
<ash_work> zergcommand: ta ta for now
<zergcommand> ash_work getting error on the command you gave me
<deadmund> Anybody willing to give me some advice about running folding at home ?
<rahuldev> hi, Around 50 gb of my data deleted by shift+Delete in ubuntu anyone pls tell me best way to recover data in UBUNTU?
<kodiak32259> Surely there is a way. It reminds me of back when the prune command was the trick people played on each other
<kodiak32259> Just don't turn it off until you've rescued or you risk losing it all
<tgm4883> kodiak32259: huh? why would that be the case? it's not like the files are kept in RAM
<SchrodingersScat> kodiak32259: if anything I would think you would want to turn it off to reduce writes, make a copy with dd, then try to recover off the copy.
<tgm4883> SchrodingersScat: +1
<zANTy> backbox ?
<SchrodingersScat> !backbox | zANTy
<ubottu> zANTy: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<kodiak32259> Oh good point
<SchrodingersScat> and pray to RMS that you can get it back
<SchrodingersScat> !recover | rahuldev, and the above, in my opinion.
<ubottu> rahuldev, and the above, in my opinion.: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kodiak32259> Kali has forensic programs that might help and they will work with Ubuntu
<rahuldev> thanks SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> good luck
<rahuldev> what it means Recovering deleted files on ext3 filesystem can be virtually impossible?
<SchrodingersScat> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zANTy> owasp zap www.isil.pe
<the_count> Bashing-om: Touchpad started working like it should after about a week of 15.10
<zergcommand> ubuntu Fresh install 14.04.3 LTS 64bit  installed Touchpad-Indicator not working. Help please.
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand paste the output of uname -a
<lagbox> hello
<lagbox> what ppa/repo should i use to get php7 on 15.04 ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: After about a week, the touchpad started working like it should
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh HP-Pavilion-17-NoteBook-PC 3.19.0-39-generic #44~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 2 10:00:35 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stargazer101> quack
<django_> Im asking here bc lubuntu is dead
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand what happens if you run touchpad-indicator in a terminal window?
<django_> anyone know how i can find the downloads folder on lubuntu
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh noobie on linux not sure how to run in terminal the command
<the_count> django_: Should be right inside your home directory
<django_> meh
<django_> found a way of opening it
<Rabbitnightmare> django_, /home/(username)/download(s)
<the_count> zergcommand: Just type it in the terminal
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand just open terminal and type touchpad-indicator and then press enter
<Rabbitnightmare> zergcommand, well depending, it should run whatever xorg application
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh    touchpad-indicator
<zergcommand> touchpad-indicator: command not found
<Rabbitnightmare> just dont run dangerous commands as sudo or root and you should be fine
<Rabbitnightmare> zergcommand, http://www.tecmint.com/10-most-dangerous-commands-you-should-never-execute-on-linux/ as a Linux newbie I really want to point you to the 10 commandments of Linux
<Rabbitnightmare> never run these 10 commands
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand well there's the problem. you don't have touchpad-indicator installed
<Rabbitnightmare> sudo apt-get install touchpad-indicator
<zergcommand> touchpad-indicator is already the newest version.
<zergcommand> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand run sudo apt-get -f install
<zergcommand> sudo apt-get -f install
<zergcommand> Reading package lists... Done
<zergcommand> Building dependency tree
<zergcommand> Reading state information... Done
<zergcommand> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<zergcommand> oops sorry for the multi post
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<artisanIndia> I have a EC2 on which I have installed vsftpd and then created a new user but not able to connect
<artisanIndia> getting public key error
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand you were muted automatically via a bot (flood control) -- looks like your mute has been manually lifted by an op in the channel
<SeriouslyLaugh> i think
<SeriouslyLaugh> anyway were you able to upgrade those 6 held back packages?
<zergcommand> Ok i did that but touchpad-indicator still not loading
<zergcommand> yes it upgraded those
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok do you get the same command when you run touchpad-indicator in a termainl?
<micahf> yo, i'm having trouble with my fglrx settings, they keep getting overridden when i reboot
<micahf> my graphics card is plugged in via expressport to my laptop
<zergcommand> yeah command not found
<micahf> so I have to reinstall fglrx and reboot every time i want to switch to it
<Rabbitnightmare> micahf, is there a specific need you have for fglrx?
<Rabbitnightmare> they are so very out of date
<Rabbitnightmare> why aren't you using Crimson or the open source ones?
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: I saw some benchmarks that showed fglrx being faster, but maybe that was old.  should i use the open source drivers instead?
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: out of ignorance :)
<Rabbitnightmare> either the foss ones or the new crimson one
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh did you get that message?
<micahf> ah hah!
<micahf> thanks for the heads up! i will try these
<Rabbitnightmare> honestly the headaches the closed source ones give, et al make them useless for me
<Rabbitnightmare> crimson is from amd
<Rabbitnightmare> you are going to want to try them from their site
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand yeah i'm trying something, one sec zergcommand
<Rabbitnightmare> or just stay foss
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh take your time
<Rabbitnightmare> honestly having an r7 260, using all 3, the open source ones are far more stable
<Rabbitnightmare> the crimson one is really decent in some situations
<Rabbitnightmare> fglrx is depreciated and out of date
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: I have a similar one, I'll try the open source driver.  is that called "radeon" in the package manager?
<Rabbitnightmare> no open source is already in the kernel
<micahf> ah!
<Rabbitnightmare> just remove fglrx
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: is there a tool for choosing which graphics to use?  I have an integrated intel chipset too, which seems to run by default
<micahf> gpu-manager?
<tyler_> test
<Rabbitnightmare> Linux Mint has such a tool, but crimson is so new there hasnt been a deb made of it
<Rabbitnightmare> the crimson one should do it
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand not sure how to get this to run
<Rabbitnightmare> is this a laptop
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: how does ubuntu choose between open source drivers?
<Rabbitnightmare> micahf, is this a laptop
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh I usually just click the icon for it that it installs
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: yup, a laptop, and the external graphics card is plugged in via expresscard
<Rabbitnightmare> micahf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Rabbitnightmare> oh just unplug the express card when not in use
<Rabbitnightmare> lmao
<Rabbitnightmare> use the open source ones
<Rabbitnightmare> crimson crashes when you do that
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: yeah that page is where I got the idea to do fglrx
<Rabbitnightmare> dont use fglrx
<Rabbitnightmare> the guide is out of date
<Rabbitnightmare> but its sound
<Rabbitnightmare> the open source ones in the kernel should be enough
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand looks like a bug
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand found a workaround. let me test before i share it
<SeriouslyLaugh> one sec
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: I'll try rebooting, we'll see what happens :) thanks for the help
<Rabbitnightmare> yeah its come a long way
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand doing this in a virtual machine on a fresh install so it's taking some time to update
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh take your time no problem lol
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: yeah, even though I have the card plugged in, it seems like it's only being used for its hdmi port, not for opengl
<Rabbitnightmare> go into terminal and type "glxgears" without quotes
<Rabbitnightmare> tell me the fps
<micahf> 60 fps
<micahf> and I get "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile " from glxinfo
<Rabbitnightmare> wierd
<Rabbitnightmare> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDRadeonSoftwareCrimsonEdition15-11LINReleaseNotes.aspx
<Rabbitnightmare> download that
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: I'm foolish, it's working great
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: I just had to switch screens
<Rabbitnightmare> fglrx is now defunct and only to be used for 6000 and earlier cards
<Rabbitnightmare> oh haha
<Rabbitnightmare> ok
<Rabbitnightmare> glad it worked
<Rabbitnightmare> crimson has some of the bugs from fglrx ironed out but its missing a lot of features
<micahf> Rabbitnightmare: the trouble is that when I start Fragmentarium, it uses intel for some reason, even if I move the window to another screen, so maybe I need to tweak my xorg
<Rabbitnightmare> micahf, unplug the intel screen
<Rabbitnightmare> disable it with the hotkey if you can
<Rabbitnightmare> it should default to it though
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand i found this workaround but i can't seem to get it to work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touchpad-indicator/+bug/1476064
<hajabie> Rabbitnightmare: hotplug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1476064 in Touchpad-indicator "touchpad-indicator does not launch in fresh linux install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand it's a bug with a fresh install and touchpad-indicator
<artisanIndia> I am not able to ssh if I change the home diretcory of a user in ubuntu
<Rabbitnightmare> you should be able to tell your games etc what card to use
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh Yeah i saw that page also
<Rabbitnightmare> that was uncalled for
<SeriouslyLaugh> i added that conf file and logged out, then back in and now the icon appears in the launcher zergcommand
<SeriouslyLaugh> but it crashes when i launch it
<artisanIndia> I am not able to connect via ftp if i change the home directory of a ubuntu user
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh hmm, is there another program that can disable the touchpad when i plug in my mouse?
<hajabie> Rabbitnightmare: what was
<Rabbitnightmare> hajabie, your pm
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand you could always just disable the touchpad manually. not a very elegant solution though.
<Rabbitnightmare> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Rabbitnightmare> quit harassing me now
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh hmm, So there is no way to fix this bug and get touchpad-indicator to work?
<SeriouslyLaugh> zergcommand unsure sorry :(
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'd google around -- there has to be a solution out there. this seems like a pretty straightforward request
<hajabie> artisanIndia: you have vulgar mouth
<zergcommand> SeriouslyLaugh  know any other program that does the same thing?
<artisanIndia> hajabie: mind your own business
<SeriouslyLaugh> no, i'd have to google it sorry
<hajabie> Rabbitnightmare: you pm me first with foul language
<Rabbitnightmare> no I didnt
<artisanIndia> hajabie: it you who did it
<Rabbitnightmare> and please do note everything in PM sent through freenode is logged
<Rabbitnightmare> kline should be with you shortly
<Rabbitnightmare> I mean really
<Rabbitnightmare> uncalled for
<hajabie> Rabbitnightmare: you lying
<Rabbitnightmare> no I am not
<Rabbitnightmare> but you certainly are
<zykotick9> Rabbitnightmare: "and please do note everything in PM sent through freenode is logged" <- _if_ true, a *very* good reason to use OTR if you want a private conversation with someone...
<Rabbitnightmare> zykotick9, thats freenode policy
<xooool> Hi
<Rabbitnightmare> hey
<xooool> How do i map caps to esc and vice versa
<artisanIndia> Rabbitnightmare: did hajabie also pm'ed you ?
<xooool> I wan to swap them
<Rabbitnightmare> hajabie, stop pmming me
<artisanIndia> he did that to me
<Rabbitnightmare> report it to #freenode
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<hajabie> artisanIndia: you sent me one to ask him
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ot
<Arbition> Hi, anyone getting lots of 403's attempting to update?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<artisanIndia> now I ask you to go die, please do  that
<Rabbitnightmare> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Rabbitnightmare> user hajabie keeps PMing multiple users with obscenities
<zykotick9> xooool: i put XKBOPTIONS="caps:swapescape" in /etc/default/keyboard
<xooool> zykotick9: lemme try
<xooool> zykotick9: also how to undo it?
<xooool> just remove that line?
<hajabie> zykotick9: you need to get in advanced options
<xooool> zykotick9: do i need to restart the system to have it effective?
<zykotick9> xooool: yes remove, or comment, the line to remove it.  fyi, probably easiest to restart after you make the change... i don't know how to just "apply" it.  good luck.
<xooool> ty
<Rabbitnightmare> artisanIndia, they say to use the ignore feature but they actually do something about it
<Rabbitnightmare> takes em a while to go through the logs
<artisanIndia> I hope they do something for such retarded users
<Rabbitnightmare> namecalling should be beneath you regardless of the situation
<Rabbitnightmare> be better
<artisanIndia> sorry but this guy got me pissed
<Rabbitnightmare> I agree there is no reason for such abuse
<Rabbitnightmare> but let it stop with you
<Rabbitnightmare> no need to aggregate negativity
<Rabbitnightmare> be.... awesome
<artisanIndia> ok :)
<artisanIndia> can you help me with something ?
<Rabbitnightmare> whats up
<artisanIndia> when I am chaging th home directory of a user on AWS EC2 I am not able to connect via filezilla but when I change it back to default I am able to connect
<Rabbitnightmare> you have to allow the user on the server you are trying to connect to
<artisanIndia> but that is the root user
<Rabbitnightmare> like specifically whitelist the user
<artisanIndia> can you point out the file I have to look into
<Rabbitnightmare> I havent used filezilla since I had an xbox
<Rabbitnightmare> give me a minute
<artisanIndia> k
<Rabbitnightmare> I know root is denied
<artisanIndia> but I dont understand what is the connection between filezilla and xbox
<Rabbitnightmare> softmodded xboxes you could load videos over the network
<artisanIndia> oh nice
<zergcommand> why did this hajabie guy whisper me and call me names?
<Rabbitnightmare> yeah and you could back up the eeprom, etc
<Rabbitnightmare> you too?
<Rabbitnightmare> report it to #freenode
<Rabbitnightmare> enough people report him the quicker someone will do something
<zergcommand> yeah, thats a bit ridiculous if you ask me
<Rabbitnightmare> https://community.spiceworks.com/topic/367826-how-to-un-ban-ip-s-from-the-autoban-in-filezilla
<Rabbitnightmare> you will find "root@root" somewhere in that list
<Rabbitnightmare> remove it and you should be able to connect
<artisanIndia> let me check
<artisanIndia> thanks for the efforts :)
<Rabbitnightmare> sure its been a while since I used ftp for anything
<zergcommand> Anyone know an alternative program that does the same thing as   Touchpad-Indicator ?
<artisanIndia> neither I do ever since I started using git
<artisanIndia> but this client wants ftp setup
<zykotick9> zergcommand: are you just looking for a way to disable/enable a touchpad?  or some other feature?
<zergcommand> zykotick9 just looking to disable the touchpad honestly
<zergcommand> zykotick9 dont want to have to disable everytime i reboot
<zykotick9> zergcommand: i just put a script in ~/bin to do it myself - script at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13812655/
<zergcommand> zykotick9 kind of a noobie, how can i add that ?
<zykotick9> zergcommand: well, this might not be ideal for you then sorry.  but if you create a directory in your home-directory called "bin", then copy the contents of that paste i gave and save it as toggle-touchpad.sh (or something) then make it executable you can just run toggle-touchpad.sh to turn it on/off...  just ask me if you need more details ;)  but as i said, this might not be for you?!?!  best of luck!
<sjums> Heya, I have a server running ubuntu, and I'm trying to tidy it up a little. I noticed bind9 is running, and listening on port 53 like any DNS server would. But this server is not used as a DNS, so do I even need the bind9 service running?
<d3lta> hi
<d3lta> anyone?
<d3lta> ?
<sjums> d3lta, stop flooding
<sjums> I didn't mean it that hard :(
<d3lta> Anyone?
<Dat> anyone what?
<d3lta> Just wondering.
<d3lta> I'm new.
<Dat> oic
<zykotick9> d3lta: do you have an ubuntu support question?  if so, just ask it (all on one line).
<sjums> d3lta, good behavior in an IRC channel is not to spam it. Be patient :) If you have any questions simply ask. Don't ask to ask. Also, this channel has 1717 users currently, I'm sure someone will see what you write ;)
<exospecies> hi, i'm running ubuntu server and logged in to it with putty, and when i type unicode characters they don't show up right... putty is set up correctly, and locale is setup as POSIX... wondering how to set it to utf-8
<d3lta> How do I DDOS this server?
<somsip> !illegal | d3lta
<ubottu> d3lta: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sjums> kek
<Dat> lol really
<d3lta> kek
<sjums> d3lta, you learn the levels of a network , you figure out what software is running on your target, you use weeks if not months to find a vulnerability by reverse engineering any software and in the end you write a custom exploit that brings the server down.
<sjums> three easy steps! :)
<somsip> sjums: off-topic and you know it. Please don't encourage the trolls
<sjums> Sorry, somsip :( It's just so tempting - even more since I'm naive enough to believe he's not trolling
<somsip> sjums: just be untempted, or use /ignore if you cannot
<d3lta> Okay. I will find a zero day by exploiting the wordpress plugin through sqli
<jen2015> Hi
<jen2015> I just plug my new Non-Wacom monitor tablet in and it kind of works out of the box. on Ubuntu 14.04
<sjums> exospecies, I can't remember it exactly, but I think on the server there's a variable, CC_LANG or something that should be set
<sjums> again, I'm not entirely sure :)
<jen2015> Does anyone know what driver is Ubuntu using automatically
<payload> jen2015,  driver for what wifi?
<jen2015> payload, I just plug my new Non-Wacom monitor tablet in and it kind of works out of the box. on Ubuntu 14.04, does anyone know what driver is Ubuntu using automatically?
<anijain> hello guys im a beginner can anyone help me to start developing
<payload> anijain, learn c
<somsip> jen2015: "usb-devices" will output driver details for all usb devices
<anijain> i know a bit of c and c+
<somsip> !behelpful | payload
<ubottu> payload: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<anijain> **c++
<sjums> exospecies, forget what I said, I was thinking of AcceptEnv setting in your servers sshd_conf
<somsip> payload: though maybe that was a bit harsh.. I see what you meant now
<Rabbitnightmare> honestly java and java script are far more useful than C
<somsip> anijain: is this to contribute to ubuntu or just general development work?
<d3lta> Na C/C++ and python are more usefull
<Rabbitnightmare> python yes
<anijain> to contribute to ubuntu and development both
<jen2015> payload: I would like to install another driver, would like to know if im updating an existing one or installing a diffr\erent one.
<d3lta> unless you're doing web developent
<d3lta> *development
<somsip> !contribute | anijain (this is for ubuntu, discussion about general dev work is offtopic here)
<Rabbitnightmare> but C isnt as used as Java or J# anymore
<ubottu> anijain (this is for ubuntu, discussion about general dev work is offtopic here): To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<sjums> anijain, learning to develop is a long process. You can, within weeks, learn to code small things, which is awesome and useful! Any language you feel like.  Personally I would recommend something like ruby or python. The syntax is less of a concern and the logic in code is more. Python is probably simpler than ruby. You can also go for something like C# if you're on a windows system, but I don't guess that's the case :) Else Java is close to that. It gives you
<sjums> a bit more power than python, but also a C-style syntax. The choice is yours, but it'll take a long time to be 'pro'! It's worth it, though.
<anijain>  ill do whatever it take to be good programmer
<somsip> anijain: first step - go ask in a channel that is appropriate
<somsip> anijain: there are plenty of stackoverflow questions like 'what programming language should I learn' - try there for information
<anijain> okay
<anijain> tahnks
<anijain> **thanks
<jen2015> somsip: just saw that, thanks. highlight ing is not set up.
<somsip> jen2015: np
<exospecies> sjums: should i change the acceptenv?
<sjums> exospecies, I tried commenting it out. No change.
<sjums> could still paste a unicode char
<sjums> I'm on from linux -> linux though
<somsip> sjums: didnt you say you were using putty?
<exospecies> the client is setup correctly
<d3lta> Why is Linux better than Microsoft Windows?
<sjums> have you tried with other hosts?
<exospecies> yes
<Rabbitnightmare> d3lta, because it's not
<Rabbitnightmare> d3lta, if it were better everyone would be using it
<Rabbitnightmare> its good and open source
<sjums> Rabbitnightmare, he's a troll. In case you missed it
<Rabbitnightmare> but with open source comes people's half baked ideals in applications
<Rabbitnightmare> ah sorry
<Rabbitnightmare> Linux is a work of love and passion
<somsip> Rabbitnightmare: yeah - you'll just get sucked into an empty discussion
<sjums> after ignoring him my pulse dropped by 15bpm. Worth it! :)
<Rabbitnightmare> lol
<Rabbitnightmare> I dont get mad
<somsip> sjums: caffeine will put that defecit right!
<tonyyarusso> Careful - if you ignore a couple more people you'll pass ut.
<tonyyarusso> *out
<Rabbitnightmare> lol
<sjums> so, no one knows about what good bind9 does on my server?
<somsip> sjums: DNS resolution
<sjums> locally?
<somsip> sjums: if your resolv.conf is set up correctly, yes (AFAIR)
<sjums> it's just that  I did a nmap, and port 53 is open
<sjums> and netstat confirms `named` is  listening on port53
<FatKuntz> is it wrong to have sex with your mom's boyfriend's daughter?
<sjums> resolv.conf is empty apart from a comment saying not to edit by hand
<sjums> man pages for resolvconf is not worth much
<somsip> sjums: maybe I remembered it wrong - it's been a while since I setup a local DNS service
<George|Orwell> what is a good channel to talk about having sex with family members who aren't related to you?
<payload> wtf
<sjums> payload, seem like a small "attack"
<mrloquendero> hola
<mrloquendero>  o hi
<mrloquendero> good night
<lotuspsychje> does purging seahorse also disable gnome keyring?
<anijain> guys is this the ubuntu channel for google codin
<somsip> anijain: rephrase the question so it makes sense
<lotuspsychje> anijain: better visit ##programming perhaps?
<anijain> okay
<anijain> its shows like im being banned from ##programming
<somsip> !register | anijain (but if you're banned, ask in #freenode)
<ubottu> anijain (but if you're banned, ask in #freenode): Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<anijain> i have a registered username
<lotuspsychje> anijain: visit the channel somsip suggested you
<anijain> ok
<Hanumaan> getting following error "stopping read required files in advance (for other mountpoints)" and computer does not boot further what could be problem?
<somsip> Hanumaan: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/522956/starting-read-required-files-in-advance-fails
<ItsMeLenny> hello, i get my internet from my wifi card in my laptop, but whenever i manually configure my ethernet card the internet stops workings, does anybody know how to keep my wifi as the internet
<zoso> Hi, I am using 14.04 and am having issues installing mysql-server-5.6. After the installation, dpkg is failing at the post-installation script. How do I find out what is causing the problem?
<somsip> zoso: where did you install 5.6 from?
<zoso> somsip, official repositories, no ppa enabled
<somsip> zoso: hmm. I'm on 14.04 with 5.5.46 as standard. Because 5.6 may have problems... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1435081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1421303 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1435081 mysql does not import apparmor profile correctly" [Undecided,Fix released]
<somsip> zoso: possible helpful removal advice here http://askubuntu.com/questions/690855/mysql-5-6-dpkg-install-error-even-after-complete-uninstall
<zoso> somsip, thanks, am facing the same issue. Will read and get back,
<zoso> somsip, ok, seems like the mysql-5.6 package in the repo has an issue, whereas the one in PPA is fine.
<somsip> zoso: that's a bit sad really isn't it :-/ Not sure why I've got 5.5.46. Not that I *need* 5.6, but if you do maybe that's your solution
<zoso> somsip, it is very sad that a package on LTS is not working and apart from that it also breaks the package manager
<somsip> zoso: agreed
<ghhaa> can i use ntfs-3g without GVFS?
<zoso> somsip, Umm, the package in the PPA is at a lower version than the one in the official repo. I checked apt-cache policy, and the one in the official repo seems to be the candidate to be installed. How can I make sure that the one in the PPA gets installed?
<somsip> zoso: explicitly state the version maybe?
<philipd> Anybody in here using Ubuntu with Mir and Unity 8 ?
<zoso> somsip, aah, thanks :)
<somsip> zoso: np - let me know if it all works out
<zoso> somsip, um I am unable to recall, but there was a way of asking apt-get install packages from a particular repo right? Like specify backports or PPA.
<somsip> zoso: man apt-get - I think you want -t option
<zoso> somsip, yes -t
<sruli> hi, how can i make a lvm snapshot to a different partition? (my VG does not have the space, i don’t want to extend it so i want to create a ext4 or another LVM on another drive and snapshot to there)
<Guest22122> cryptsetup
<asding> hi guys I need to install libusb-0.1.4 (dev) for an old program not compatible with libusb-1 on a ubuntu 15.04... tried to download the "compat" version and ./configure fails. Any clue on how to do this? The program is lejos
<Guest65905> whatcha gonna do? gooo awal!
<Guest65905> Socal?
<Ignaz> hello.
<Guest65905> anyone near palm springs?
<Ignaz> i have installed ubuntu on a pc(server) with 3 NICs. i have enabled ip forwarding and it looks that it works. (Client could send ping over the server(3NICs) to the gw from this server).
<Ignaz> but i want that i could also ping to a pc behind nic2
<Ignaz> how is the possible?
<Ignaz> server has 192.168.1.100 (GW 192.168.1.1 / DSL works fine); other NIC has 192.168.2.10
<sisve> Ignaz: What happens when you try?
<sudeep> hello .. how to make a conference call on adhearsion  ?
<nilekada> Hello guys
<badbodh> hello
<nilekada> Having problems using Hangouts. I can't see the person I'm talking to
<badbodh> what distro are you on?
<Ignaz> sisve, they come from my client (1.20 to 1.100) but the server (1.100) could not send the package to 2.20 (his nic2)
<Ignaz> maybe i must add a route? like route every 2.x package to nic2
<Ignaz> but im not sure if this possible and how
<kerdel> Hi
<nilekada> badbodh, how do you check the distro? Unfortunately I'm troubleshooting remotely
<badbodh> nilekada, run 'uname -a'
<hateball> That will give you the kernel. Running "lsb_release -a" will show distro
<nilekada> Is there a GUI method? The person I'm troubleshooting for is not with me and I need something a non-techie can do
<VenomByte> nilekada: what's the problem?
<badbodh> nilekada, so you don;t know if you're on fedora or ubuntu ? because they have some differences.
<sruli> nilekada: nothing techie about it, just open command line and type lsb_release -a
<VenomByte> nilekada: did u try open system settings -> details?
<VenomByte> nilekada: details (system info)
<bencc> this ppa has several versions
<bencc> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases
<badbodh> "lsb_release" "cat /etc/*release*" many ways to check it
<bencc> how do I know what version will be installed? 5.0.0-rc5 or 5.1.0-beta1
<badbodh> bencc, run "apt-get -sy instal ....." it will fake the activity
<badbodh> &install
<nilekada> VenomByte, they sent me a screenshot of the issue
<bencc> badbodh: is it possible to get the info just from the ppa?
<bencc> badbodh: from the list of packages
<nilekada> That's how I know they are on Ubuntu
<badbodh> bencc, doubt it.
<VenomByte> nilekada: that's good, so i guess it solved your problem?
<nilekada> badbodh, they are on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<badbodh> maybe they got separate package names, check the .deb files list on the ppa page
<nilekada> VenomByte, not at all. We're having issues using Hangouts. They can't see me properly
<nilekada> I can see them well and according to Hangouts, my settings are good
<nilekada> Their side is the issue
<badbodh> hangout may glitch on a ~4 year old ubuntu. it barely stays compatible with new ones.
<bencc> badbodh: apt-get install -sy gives me 1.5.0.0~rc5. not 5.1.0-beta1 which is newer
<badbodh> nilekada, if 'cheese' is installed, run it and check the webcam
<nilekada> So if you guys can suggest how to edit an image so as to remove personal details, please tell me so that I share the screenshot.
<badbodh> bencc, it will have some other name. if you can;t figure that out, i suggest you stay away from ppa-s and stick to official repos. why do you need office 5 anyway ?
<badbodh> even the released version of 5 glitches quite badly, and you're trying to fetch a beta.
<nilekada> badbodh, no cheese installed
<badbodh> nilekada, install it and run, if webcam is functional, cheese should work.
<badbodh> nilekada, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam some ways to check webcam
<nilekada> badbodh, thank you. Let me do that
<dionysus69> I have vsftpd service running but netstat -pln doesnt show that service listening on default port 21
<dionysus69> any hints?
<nilekada> badbodh, cheese works fine. My friend sees herself
<badbodh> then it could be hangout's glitch. best you can do is (if chrome or chromium) pick the correct device in settings > content settings
<badbodh> nilekada, ^
<zoso> somsip, Hey, I am facing a weird situation. If I run service mysql start, the script fails but if I run "/etc/init.d/mysql start" the script executes and works fine.
<VenomByte> nilekada: x;q
<VenomByte> oops
<VenomByte> sorry
<VenomByte> zoso: maybe your 'service mysql start' runs an older deamon command
<VenomByte> zoso: did u do a system upgrade?
<zoso> VenomByte, nope. How do I find out what is being run?
<VenomByte> zoso: i don't know, can u check the error log?
<zoso> VenomByte, error log of mysql or is there a log for service command?
<VenomByte> zoso: it should give you an message about viewing the log doesn't it?
<somsip> zoso: tail -f /var/log/mysql/error.log
<zetheroo> Network Manager no longer saves my VPN password - apparently something to do with gnome-keyring - anyone know of a solution?
<zoso> VenomByte, nope, I dont get told why service is failing. somsip nothing gets logged there as of now :(
<somsip> zoso: any error returned when using sudo service..
<zoso> somsip, nothing. I also restarted the machine.
<somsip> zoso: was this after you install the PPA version?
<zoso> somsip, I think it is the same bug which is present the package from the official repo.
<somsip> ouch :-(
<zoso> somsip, There is an issue with service.
<nilekada> badbodh, she's using Firefox
<nilekada> VenomByte, what was that about? :P
<aditya> http://pastebin.com/RahjFRvv
<aditya> Warning: a promise was created in a  handler but was not returned from it
<badbodh> nilekada, tell yo momma to use chrome/ium for now, dunno where firefox's settings are :(
<aditya> oops sorry
<aditya> wrong window
<badbodh> not anymore, you're ours now. muahaha
<zetheroo> I am having VPN issues in both 14.04 and 15.04 - really weird stuff. I will import a ovpn profile and set my username and passwords then click "Save", but my VPN connection profile is not saved in Network Manager every time. Then sometimes the password will be saved, and then it will just disappear.
<zetheroo> something is really broken
<zetheroo> this was all working very nicely with 14.04 and then it went south, so I thought it might be fixed in 15.04 ... it's not.
<D30> how do you search for large directories in all filesystem?  im searching as to what consume mh VM disk, its says 100% used
<D30> im using this command  du -h --max-depth=1 /
<D30> and i see only 5GB is consume by /
<D30> but then on df -H it says 100% consume…im confused..
<zetheroo> I am having VPN issues in both 14.04 and 15.04 - really weird stuff. I will import a ovpn profile and set my username and passwords then click "Save", but my VPN connection profile is not saved in Network Manager every time. Then sometimes the password will be saved, and then it will just disappear.
<rosagelato> ciao a tutti
<rosagelato> !list
<ubottu> rosagelato: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> D30: is the VM disk expandable?
<D30> somsip: yes it is.. but i like to know what is eating the disk space..
<somsip> D30: I have a feeling it migth be something to do with having an expandable disk. Not sure though...
<D30> i already check log files and tmp folder but theyre much smaller
<D30> somsip: can you elaborate?
<EriC^^> D30: try df -i
<D30> on / directory EriC^^ ?
<D30> ohh sorry haha
<D30> im reading it as du hahaha
<EriC^^> D30: type sudo du -sh /* , and pastebin it
<somsip> D30: yeah - not sure where I got the expandable disk thing from. I blame too much caffeine. Full inodes is always a danger
<EriC^^> and also df -h
<D30> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/j0TJnC5k
<Gallomimia> i can't seem to get steam to run. wrong architecture? it refuses to install the proper libraries, like libc6
<hateball> Gallomimia: how are you installing it? A simple "sudo apt-get install steam" should do it
<Gallomimia> oh.
<Gallomimia> nah, gui
<Gallomimia> lol. quassel popups on ubuntu machine, but i can't get the client to open
<EriC^^> D30: it looks like you have enough space from du
<EriC^^> odd..
<D30> yes EriC^^ but df -h says its 100%
<Gallomimia> packages!
<Skyrider> Ello all
<Skyrider> Small question.
<Skyrider> I installed wordpress on my ubuntu server, and its adding/writing files on www-data in the root directory. I was wondering if there's a way for me to alter its user/group.
<hateball> Gallomimia: well, I cant say for using gui, but once the installer is done it should automatically prompt you to fetch additional libs
<somsip> Skyrider: you can run apache as a different user but it's set up to use www-data for a reason
<Skyrider> nginx :p
<Gallomimia> ty hateball
<Skyrider> So its really tied on the user running the web server, mmmhhhh
<EriC^^> Skyrider: running it as root would be a bad idea
<somsip> Skyrider: s/apache/nginx then.
<Skyrider> How else would I make FTP user(s) for the root directory?
<somsip> Skyrider: no, it's set up a certain way to stop people who dont know what they're doing from doing something silly
<EriC^^> Skyrider: if somebody finds a vulnerability it's better if they get access to a www-data shell than a root one
<Skyrider> It would give no permission errors because of www-data
<somsip> Skyrider: you change WP dir permissions accordingly. Standard practice for WP
<Skyrider> So there will be a mixed permission set in the entire wp directory then.
<somsip> Skyrider: yes
<badeball> is this guide up to date, supposed to the working and not deprecated? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<Skyrider> meh. Shame
<Skyrider> But thanks
<somsip> !permissions | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guest8745> Hello! Can't someone help me here? System freezes on boot on cryptsetup..
<Skyrider> Gracias
<zoso> somsip, VenomByte the issue was that the machine had low memory available, I increased the number of CPU and memory. Now service mysql start/stop works fine. :/ \o/
<Sean64_home> Hi, I am Google Code In's Beginner, I am from Taiwan.
<Guest8745> Any Ubuntu gurus here?
<Sean64_home> Guest8745: You can use "/nick" to set your nick name.
<JT2> Thanks
<Sean64_home> Guests: (?) You can use "/nick" to set your nick name.
<Sean64_home> Excute me, I am cliamred a task named 'Interview a Community Member', who can I do?
<sudeep_> while trying  for conference call in adhearsion ,I used the dial option to call multiple party.The problem I faced is that when the first party receives the call the other simultaneous call will be hang up automatically . since I could not connect all the parties to make a conference call .How could I do that ?
<sudeep_> your help would be highly appreciated .
<mcphail> Sean64_home: probably best to ask in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic, as this is the support channel. There will be several ubuntu members in either channel, and one of them may be happy to give an interview
<ItsMeLenny> how do i disable something in /dev/input/by-id ?
<Sean64_home> mcphail: Thank you very much!
<mcphail> Sean64_home: good luck :)
<JT2> I got this: info: task cryptsetup:223 blocked for more than 120 seconds -- can't boot. anyone can help?
<Sean64_home> mcphail: Sorry, I can't find #ubuntu-discuss Channal.
<mcphail> Sean64_home: it is there - just type /j #ubuntu-discuss into your irc client
<win32> HI aLL ppl
<mcphail> Sean64_home: if you have difficulties joining channels, make sure you have registered your nick with nickserv. Some channels don't let unregistered users join
<Sean64_home> Guest86346: You can use "/nick" to set your nick name.
<Sean64_home> mcphail: OK~ Thanks.
<Sean64_home> cpaelzer_afk: You can use the command /away
<OerHeks> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Sean64_home> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cpaelzer> Sean64_home: it how I've had set up the client for all servers, but sure I can change it for freenode - thanks for the hint
<matthewallen_> Can someone please give me a hand, I'm attempting to run the default calendar app using "qmlscene" however I'm getting the following error message "file:///home/matthew/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar.qml:320 Type EventActions unavailable file:///home/matthew/ubuntu-calendar-app/EventActions.qml:21 module "Ubuntu.SyncMonitor" is not installed", can anyone help?
<zertyuo> hi there
<zertyuo> is there anyone there ?
<zertyuo> is it possible to create a symlink between system fs and dedicated partition ?
<cpaelzer> zertyuo: smybolic links work
<cpaelzer> zertyuo: hard links wont across fs boundaries
<zertyuo> i still got confusion between symlinks and hard links
<zertyuo> what is the difference ?
<utu8o> is this still applicable to new versions of Ubuntu? http://customizeubuntu.com/preferences/privacy/disabling-privacy-invasive-zeitgeist/
<robb_nl> zertyuo, symlink points to a name and a hardlink points to an inode
<Mathisen> A hardlink can only work on the same filesystem, it is simply a different name for the same inode
<utu8o> does Zeitgeist log your activities and events (files opened, websites visited, conversations hold with other people, etc.) and makes the information available to other applications
<Mathisen> A symlink is a special file containing a path to another file. This path can be absolute or relative.
<robb_nl> zertyuo, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/108771/what-is-the-difference-between-a-hard-link-and-a-symbolic-link
<zertyuo> well in order to live capture log from my server from /var/log/messages i would like to make
<zertyuo> a symlink to my dedicated fs
<rahuldev> hi, I accidently Shift deleted my 50 gb data, anyone pls suggest me good tool or software for ubuntu data reocvery.
<zertyuo> and it seems not working
<EriC^^> rahuldev: testdisk
<EriC^^> also it has a tool called photorec
<EriC^^> rahuldev: which fs type?
<zertyuo> is that possible to do ?
<rahuldev> Eric I think it must be ext3 or ext4.
<rahuldev> Eric, i used data recovery in win not for linux,
<rahuldev> is test disk works good?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, there's also extundelete, try testdisk then photorec then extundelete
<robb_nl> rahuldev, I strongly advice to do NOTHING on the partition the data was on. Maybe use a livecd with forensic tools to recover the data
<zertyuo> my question is how to symlink
<zertyuo> to /var/log/message to my dedicated partition /mnt/part2
<rahuldev> Eric I try 3 of these.
<Mathisen> zertyuo, ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/symlink
<rahuldev> robb_nl I will use it on other computer,
<rahuldev> Thanks EriC^^ robb_nl
<zertyuo> yes that 's how i have done but not working Mathisen
<zertyuo> when i try to tail -f /mnt/part2/message
<zertyuo> it says no such file or directory
<EriC^^> ubuntu doesn't even use /var/log/message
<zertyuo> even with dmesg
<zertyuo> it's the same
<win32> EriC^^, how are you.
<EriC^^> good thanks, you?
<win32> not bad thanks you.
<tamvan> test
<baizon> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<AbuDhar> Ubuntu software center is not the fastest. :P
<sudeep__> still dint get reply regarding adhearsion
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: gnome software will replace in the future
<baizon> by future, he means 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !patience | sudeep re-ask once in a while
<ubottu> sudeep re-ask once in a while: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AbuDhar> ah ok lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: you can also use apt-get to get your stuff fast
<AbuDhar> yeah I know. :)
<AbuDhar> but sometimes when I download a .deb and run it , it opens the software center so I just install from there.
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: or synaptic
<ubUser> hey! you should really try /disco here in IRC. it controls all of the leds on your computer!
<bazhang> !behelpful | ubUser
<ubottu> ubUser: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cynthia> cynthia
<ubUser> !troll | bazhang
<ubUser> aahw :(
<ubUser> oh well, cya!
<bazhang> take the chit chat elsewhere ubUser
<badbodh> #flood
<eb0t> test
<Alex30> hi, why Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS has end of life in 1 year and not 5?
<somsip> !14.04 | Alex30
<ubottu> Alex30: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<badbodh> you're good till 2019
<Alex30> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Alex30> for that version, with 3 at the end is wrote End of life HWE August 2016
<badbodh> that's for point release. just keep running "apt-get update/upgrade" once in a while and you're good to go
<Alex30> ok, thanks!
<EriC^^> Alex30: also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ( to update kernels and such )
<badbodh> Alex30, looks like that link is for kernel support. 3.13 will be supported (fixes/patches) till 2019, but if you upgrade to newer ones (3.16/19 so on) they will receive updates till date mentioned
<badbodh> your os will still be usable though.
<Alex30> 3.16/19 is the kernel version?
<EriC^^> Alex30: yes 3.16 is the utopic one, 3.19 is the vivid one
<Alex30> I don't care what kernel I use as long as it is secure, patched. I visit many websites and I don't want to get some kind of malware
<EriC^^> Alex30: which are you using right now?
<EriC^^> type uname -r
<Alex30> 15.10 and I had problems with it. I have dual-boot
<Alex30> I removed Open Office, installed last version and I had problems starting it
<Alex30> I always get an error, even if it is opening
<Alex30> I hope that the LTS will not have this problem
<HueHue> morning guys
<Alex30> morning!
<AbuDhar> when will the LTS come out?
<EriC^^> april 2016
<AbuDhar> aaah there is still time. :P
<AbuDhar> and where can I read about the improvements?
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: you can already test the development branch right now, see #ubuntu+1
<HueHue> well, i have little problem matacity. Maximized windows i am lost top title bar and minimize/maximize/close buttons disapperars
<hahuumchok> How to increase mouse wheel scroll speed for dwb?
<HueHue> i try gnome-wm --replace e partial work, but i have glitch on screen!
<HueHue> My video Sis 771/671 :-)
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<HueHue> 12.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: ubuntu desktop?
<HueHue> gnome fail safe session
<HueHue> yes bro
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: maybe for your card, better test lubuntu or xubuntu
<HueHue> lotuspsychje: i won't use unity, classic gnome :-)
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: i reccomend 14.04.3 lubuntu/xubuntu
<HueHue> lotuspsychje: thank you
<HueHue> lotuspsychje: problem with compiz rigth?
<HueHue> right*
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: think its better for your card to choose lightweight
<HueHue> lotuspsychje: okay, i try lubuntu. :-)
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: by the way, you can test it from your existing 12.04
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<HueHue> yes i do
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: if you like it you can do full clean install?
<HueHue> lotuspsychje: kiss :-)
<HueHue> lotuspsychje: i test lubuntu if work make full clean install!
<HueHue> :-)
<lotuspsychje> HueHue: good luck!
<HueHue> lotuspsychje: thank you dude
<win32> (=
<Nokaji-> okay, if I replace my gfx card with another NVidia, should everything still work or will it not accept my password due to 3d acel or whatever? NB As I understand it, there is one driver blob s/w for every single NVidia card so presumably I wouldn't need to do anything with the driver, either.
<mcphail> Nokaji-: there are 2 streams of nvidia drivers. Some cards are "legacy" and need a different driver to the current series
<OerHeks> Nokaji-, to be sure, reverse the driver to the open nouveau one, then switch cards
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Nokaji-> okay, thankls guys ... my exact problem (more tricky to explain) is I am currently locked out as it won't accept my password. My question was to see if i can repair it by bying another card.
<Nokaji-> my gfx card broke, I have put an old one back in, maybe old enough to be legacy
<OerHeks> Nokaji-, do you really think a card switch solves that?
<Nokaji-> No idea, i'm not sure why it doesn't acept my password
<OerHeks> ow, now the card is broken, what makes you think you are locked out then?
<Nokaji-> someone told me it was 3d acel related though I checked and my oldcard supports 3d
<Nokaji-> when I boot with my old card, it presents me with the log-in screen (and my b/g pic) and name), previously it always auto-logged me in
<Nokaji-> but it won't accept my log-in password though I think that part of ubuntu never worked anyway, I've verified my password as accurate
<Nokaji-> not much more i can try if I can't log in
<Nokaji-> except reinstall on another drive and try to access my old stuff that way
<OerHeks> Nokaji-, that login issue could be a know bug, .Xauthority that changed ownership during an update > http://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root
<Nokaji-> thanks ...
<Nokaji-> hmh, ... sounds an easy xix (just delete Xauthority), providing i can get some access to type commands, maybe if i use an alternative grub option or try booting via an ubuntu flash drive?
<Nokaji-> xix=fix
<EriC^^> Nokaji-: ctrl+alt+f1
<Nokaji-> I tried v ... it shows me log-in screen/details/options for a split second and then goes blank
<Nokaji-> v=ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> try booting with nomodeset
<Nokaji-> (maybe i should wait a very long time)
<Nokaji-> ... ok
<Nokaji-> I've not tried the onboard gfx yet, I always forget that si there
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: hi! what't the output of ldd /usr/bin/openssl?
<jzeolla> mdeslaur: Hey
<jzeolla> 	linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffc77f99000)
<jzeolla> 	libssl.so.1.0.0 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 (0x00007efd6c1a6000)
<jzeolla> 	libcrypto.so.1.0.0 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 (0x00007efd6bdcb000)
<jzeolla> 	libc.so.6 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0x00007efd6ba06000)
<jzeolla> 	libdl.so.2 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2 (0x00007efd6b802000)
<jzeolla> 	/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007efd6c405000)
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest9408> salut
<Guest9408> je suis new ici les mec
<cfhowlett> !fr | Guest9408
<ubottu> Guest9408: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> !fre | Guest9408
<win32> ( =
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: what's the output of "which openssl"?
<BluesKaj> !fr > Guest9408
<ubottu> Guest9408, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> just testing the bot
<EriC^^> :D
<BluesKaj> it actually works on pm now
<BluesKaj> altho the repomse should be in the users language in the chat as well
<Nokaji-> EriC^^: I'm reading up on nomodeset, howevr is this necessary because of the legacy card I'm currently using and more to the point, will a modern card negate the need to do this, seeing as I need a new card anyways?
<Guest9408> hi i need help
<EriC^^> Guest9408: with what?
<jangkrik> hi all
<jzeolla> mdeslaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13821708/
<Macsurf> hello, I disabled lightdm by systemctl disable lightdm and now I can`t enable it, systemctl enable lightdm don`t start X after reboot
<Guest9408> I have an iphone with iCloud unaudited how delete
<jangkrik> i'm currently using 12.04.1, when i'm connecting my usb modem it repeatly connect and then disconnect.
<EriC^^> Macsurf: sudo systemctl start lightdm
<OerHeks> Guest9408, maybe the guys in ##apple know?
<EriC^^> Macsurf: oh you mean after you reboot it even doesn't start?
<Macsurf> Eric, but it only start X this is the same as startx command, right ?
<Macsurf> I would like to lightdm run all the time after reboot
<EriC^^> Macsurf: did you also add "text" to the kernel line by any chance?
<EriC^^> type cat /proc/cmdline
<Guest9408> ok thank you there at ic apple guys ??
<Macsurf> Eric: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-19-generic root=UUID=899b884b-b516-48c7-9b00-c3870bfc7fd4 ro quiet splash
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: I'm officially stumped, I can't reproduce this on three machines, sorry
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: I have no idea why you are seeing that
<jzeolla> Hmm, ok.
<k1l> jzeolla: what is the issue?
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: perhaps try reinstalling the packages?
<jzeolla> k1l: The backported openssl patch for CVE-2015-3194 doesn't seem to be working on my 14.04 box.  When I test with a PoC pem it still segfaults
<ubottu> crypto/rsa/rsa_ameth.c in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1q and 1.0.2 before 1.0.2e allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (NULL pointer dereference and application crash) via an RSA PSS ASN.1 signature that lacks a mask generation function parameter. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3194)
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: what's the result of sha256sum /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<jzeolla> mdeslaur: 08b6d79c8e20add5e41a80d4d4158a41479b399d03cef7844e08a2272c0722ef
<k1l> jzeolla: apt-cache policy openssl
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: sha256sum /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<OerHeks> fix is already released http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-3194.html
<ubottu> crypto/rsa/rsa_ameth.c in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1q and 1.0.2 before 1.0.2e allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (NULL pointer dereference and application crash) via an RSA PSS ASN.1 signature that lacks a mask generation function parameter. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3194)
<jzeolla> k1l: Yeah we already did that, it's the most updated version.  mdeslaur is helping me troubleshot - he's the one who did the backport
<jzeolla> troubleshoot*
<jzeolla> c5cafa4ab08609b7f3ae63ce13c3b2a82c0dbab43f624f330ffb167e447d6cdf
<k1l> jzeolla: there is nothing here in the backlog about that. just making sure the obvious misstakes are ruled out
<jzeolla> OerHeks: Yes I know, but it doesn't seem to be working when I test - there is still a DoS condition.
<mcphail> jzeolla: you have rebooted since the upgrade?
<jzeolla> k1l: Yup, we covered the first few back and forths over email - no worries.
<jzeolla> mcphail: No - I'm working on a production server of critical service.  I could probably get a restart eventually but not right now.
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: what if you use the absolute path when you call openssl? /usr/bin/openssl x509 -in test.pem -noout -text
<mcphail> jzeolla: that is probably your problem, then
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: I'm running out of ideas :P
<mcphail> jzeolla: https://gehrcke.de/2014/06/good-to-know-checkrestart-from-debian-goodies/ - an old debian problem, I'm afraid
<mdeslaur> mcphail: hrm, that's unlikely, he's calling openssl from the command line, not trying to use a running service
<mcphail> mdeslaur: unless he has checked the old library is _not_ in use, assume it _is_ in use
<mdeslaur> mcphail: in use by what?
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: if I think of something else to check, I'll let you know
<jzeolla> mdeslaur: Ok thanks.  I'm trying to get a reboot approved by management.
<paarthri_> what does autopilot exit code -6 mean? Ive spent alot of time searching for the answer but cant find it. This is for the tests in the music-app on launchpad.
<jzeolla> mcphail: We did run ldd and (I assume) verify the hashes of some of the libs
<mcphail> jzeolla: I may be barking up a wrong tree, but I think ldd only tells you what libs should be linked, rather than what libs are currently being used. I think you need to explore lsof for the latter (or use tools like checkrestart or needrestart to automate lsof checking). Wasn't this how the debian server got hacked a few years ago, after a previous SSL update? I'm sure that's where I heard of checkrestart in the first place...
<jzeolla> mcphail: Very possible, I'm definitely not a guru.  I'm reading through that link you sent earlier now.
<mcphail> jzeolla: mdeslaur makes a very good point, that running a binary anew should use the new lib. So, as i say, i may be barking up the wrong tree
<mdeslaur> at this point, I'm stumped, so a reboot as the next step definitely can't hurt :P
<jzeolla> mcphail: Regardless I appreciate the effort.  I think I'm gonna get a reboot approved in the next few so I'm gonna give that a shot.
<jzeolla> mdeslaur:  Haha yeah for sure - thx.
<rahuldev> Hi
<rahuldev> is anyone here used "scalpel" data recovery?
<rahuldev> Or anyone here use any data recovery tool, I accidentaly shift delted video files, anyone pleas help me
<macsurf> hello, I disabled lightdm at startup by systemctl disable lightdm, but enable doesnt work, so I need dpkg-reconfigure lightdm to set default settings, why I cant enable lightdm by systemctl ?
<ioria> macsurf ls -l /usr/sbin/lightdm ?
<mcphail> jzeolla: can you ping me when you reboot to let me know if it worked? :)
<jzeolla> mcphail: Will do
<macsurf> iora, yes I have it
<ioria> macsurf ls -l /usr/sbin/lightdm , can you paste it here ?
<macsurf> but this is binary file
<macsurf> ioria: if i try enabled I have this information: Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable lightdm
<macsurf> The unit files have no [Install] section. They are not meant to be enabled
<macsurf> using systemctl.
<ioria> macsurf ls -l /usr/sbin/lightdm     it tells you if the executive -x bit is enabled
<macsurf> ioria: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 281272 lis 12 18:29 /usr/sbin/lightdm
<ioria> macsurf ok, is enabled
<macsurf> ioria: maybe I have to recreate a symlink ?
<macsurf> but now only way to return default setting and run lightdm by startup is dpkg-reconfigure lightdm :(
<jzeolla> mdeslaur: The reboot worked =)
<jzeolla> mcphail: Success! =D
<mdeslaur> jzeolla: oh, wow!
<mdeslaur> mcphail: I owe you a pony :)
<mcphail> jzeolla: woohoo!
<mcphail> mdeslaur: ha!
<mcphail> jzeolla: mdeslaur: it is frightening to think how many systems out there are "patched byt not patched", isn't it?
<macsurf> mdeslaur: yes after reboot lightdm lauch automatically but I need reset to default settings by dpkg-reconfigure
<mvmalderen> Hello TestingNodeJs
<macsurf> systemctl enable doesnt work
<jzeolla> mcphail: Very much so...  That's why we run vulnerability scanners =)
<mdeslaur> mcphail: yeah, I do hope machines get rebooted at least when kernel updates come out
<mcphail> mdeslaur: online kernel patching is now all the rage :(
<mdeslaur> mcphail: but yeah, security updates in shared libraries is a hard problem to solve
<mdeslaur> mcphail: yeah, was just thinking about that :P
<mcphail> mdeslaur: this is going to be an even bigger problem with Ubuntu Core, when you're going to have 50 apps patching their own versions of OpenSSL at different times, and requiring restarts/reboots to bring them up to speed
 * mdeslaur puts his fingers in his ears and sings
<mdeslaur> lalalalacanthearyou
<mcphail> :)
<jzeolla> Anyway - thanks guys you're the best.  Going to head into the office now and "start my day."
<7F1AA4GR9> hi
<fiete__> hi
<noiro> Can someone help me setup SSH? I had it setup and it worked, but after I upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 it no longer works, I can't connect to it. Can someone help me?
<daftykins> what are you doing and what goes wrong?
<ib2711> ???
<daftykins> noiro: ?
<ib2711> !
<ib2711> where can i find software für ubuntu mate ?
<noiro> I haven't checked it in a while daftykins but I just can't connect to my server anymore. I've doublechecked ports are forwarded, but I'm not even sure I remember what program I used for SSH
<noiro> When I try to conect with PuTTy, it just can't find the computer
<daftykins> ib2711: in the software centre...
<daftykins> noiro: where's this server hosted? just a home PC or?
<ib2711> i find my Computer.... it stands in front of me...
<noiro> home PC daftykins. this computer I"m talking to you on
<ib2711> my pc ?
<daftykins> noiro: oh ok, lets start simple then - is openssh-server still installed?
<noiro> It's just that I use it as a server mostly, it's a desktop, and I need to remote into it and teamviewer isn't reliable enough
<daftykins> ib2711: messages without your nickname at the start are not for you.
<ib2711> i have installed a closedddh-server
<noiro> daftykins, it is
<ib2711> ssh
<ib2711> sorry ssd
<daftykins> noiro: and "netstat -tuln | nc termbin.com 9999" ? (creates a link to paste here)
<ib2711> where can i download software for raspberry pi 2 for ubuntu ?
<daftykins> ib2711: still in the software centre, if you installed a desktop build.
<ib2711> daftykins: a... ok... thanks...
<somsip> ib2711: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<ib2711> but i can only download updates....
<daftykins> ib2711: are you looking for any software specifically?
<ib2711> i klick on "Software & Updates" but i cant see any kind of software.
<daftykins> ib2711: that's because the update manager isn't the software centre :)
<ib2711> i search for the.... "APP Store" on Ubuntu...
<dwrj87> You need to open "Software Centre"
<noiro> daftykins, I got it working by restart ssh, but how do I ensure that it starts up with ubuntu does?
<noiro> Is the daemon brokenA?
<digigoon> its "Ubuntu Software Centre"
<digigoon> not App Store
<digigoon> You can check it in startup applications
<ib2711> where can i find it ?
<daftykins> noiro: try "sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults"
<digigoon> yes that can do too :D
<Guest72286> Hello, so i have found a tutorial on running a script from desktop. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448927       But when i double click it i still do get the Gedit to edit it in a kind of notepad... how can i really run it in terminal fast but just to get the program fast running?
<digigoon> you should run it by "./script-name"
<noiro> dafykins: \default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match ssh Default-Stop values (none)
<Guest72286> yes, but i would love to just double click that desktop icon and it all starts up
<Guest72286> there is a script in it
<Guest72286> that runs if i should double click it. but it doesnt run...
<ib2711> omg.... i must learn linux...
<digigoon> Then you have to make a desktop launcher out of it
<ib2711> its a world for its self...
<noiro> YEah....I"m just confused on why it broke in the first place. I can now connect to it, thankfully from my work, teamviewer sometimes crashes and sometimes I just have to restart things to get it working again
<ib2711> i have ubuntu MATE... i cant find "software center" @ menu
<digigoon> Yes, Mate has Gdebi
<digigoon> Im too running it
<digigoon> can you tell me what do you want exactly?
<ib2711> i'm also confused.... i switch to windows and all software are running
<ib2711> at ubuntu.. .nothing i can do.... i cant play videos, mp3, and other things.
<AbuDhar> is php7 not included in the repo yet?
<ib2711> my printer doesn't work also...
<digigoon> You have to install VLC Media Player for that
<ib2711> vlc ist already installed... but when i play a video i have a black screen...
<ib2711> audio works.-..
<digigoon> Then your graphics card driver must be incompatible
<ib2711> its a raspberry pi....
<ib2711> 2
<digigoon> Oh
<cfhowlett> !pi | ib2711
<Guest72286> Guys, its working, i used a gnome tool to automatically create a desktop icon. i just had to put in this command:  gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop
<ib2711> it can't be incompatible
<cfhowlett> ib2711, you should ask the pi channel.
<ib2711> don't find answers @ pi channel...
<cfhowlett> ib2711, go there.  be patient.
<somsip> ib2711: the pi forums used to be very good
<ib2711> ok... bye.. thanks for all
<AbuDhar> hallo.. why is php7 not included in the repos yet?
<Pici> AbuDhar: why would it be? it was just released.
<AbuDhar> Pici: and?
<Pici> AbuDhar: and Ubuntu is not a rolling release.
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<AbuDhar> can I add it to the repos myself?
<Pici> AbuDhar: If you find a PPA for it.
<AbuDhar> no I mean.. can I add it to the Ubuntu repos myself?
<cfhowlett> AbuDhar, you can create and submit a ppa.
<AbuDhar> why ppa? is it not possible without a custom ppa? :D
<AbuDhar> why can't I submit it to the official repos?
<cfhowlett> AbuDhar, try.
<WRStone3> Does anyone know if the updated SSL that patch vulnerabilities from December 3 have made into the upgrade channel?  When I upgrade the OpenSSL packages, I don't get the letter revisions indicated by the CERT warning.
<philipd> There is someone try Mir and unity 8 ?
<k1l> WRStone3: sudo apt update && apt-cache policy openssl   << that into a pastebin please
<Pici> WRStone3: Ubuntu backports patches to the packaged versions already in each release.
<k1l> AbuDhar: no you cant add it to the ubuntu repos yourself. ubuntu doesnt ship new major version updates in the repo.
<WRStone3> k1l, http://pastebin.com/01Pkvk70
<WRStone3> Pici, I'm confused on the version numbering, then.  1.0.1-4ubuntu5.32 is what's in the repo now.  CERT says I should have 1.0.1q.
<k1l> WRStone3: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2830-1/  you got the right package version that is patched
<Pici> WRStone3: CERT assumes that you're just going to grab the latest release instead of porting the patches. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5.32
<k1l> WRStone3: and be aware that ubuntu doesnt upgrade the versionnumber but patch the release nbumber that is used in the repo
<WRStone3> k1l, Pici, thanks, that's what I needed to know.  I couldn't tell from looking. Thank you.
<GladiaTeur> how to remove unused packages in one time ?
<k1l> GladiaTeur: if they are marked already use sudo apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> GladiaTeur, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<GladiaTeur> how i can know a package is not used and not needed
<GladiaTeur> how to list them
<Guest88814> hey I have a problem using filezilla on my ubuntu
<daftykins> ANJ7: details...?
<cfhowlett> GladiaTeur, apt-get -s purge packagename will simulate removal.  examine the output and decide.
<k1l> GladiaTeur: you dont. that is why there is the package management system. use sudo apt-get autoremove
<ANJ7> daftykins, wait
<ANJ7> I want to connect to my website using ftp,
<GladiaTeur> ok it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ANJ7> I enter the details and everything, it also says connected
<rahuldev> hi
<ANJ7> daftykins, and after the it stops at waiting for welcome message and doesn't connect to the server
<daftykins> ANJ7: type it in one line without pressing enter, that's spamming.
<daftykins> ANJ7: "after the it" ?
<rahuldev> Anyone help me in recovering deleted file in ubuntu! please...
<k1l> GladiaTeur: so there is nothing marked as unused.
<daftykins> rahuldev: check out testdisk.
<GladiaTeur> thanks a lot
<ANJ7> after that*
<rahuldev> daftykins, testdisk i installed it, have u ever tried to recover deleted file?
<daftykins> rahuldev: not using that, but i know it's a tool for the job.
<ANJ7> daftykins, any solution you've got?
<daftykins> ANJ7: are you actually connecting to an FTP server with/without SSL using it?
<daftykins> i'd bet you have something wrong / the providers have changed something.
<rahuldev> daftykins, I mean if someone used it, then it get much easier to use, anyway thanks, I'll try it
<EriC^^> rahuldev: i've used it
<daftykins> ^ EriC^^ is your guy :D
<ANJ7> daftykins, yea...I think the isp guys did some changes I couldn't use it in my windows os also
<rahuldev> EriC^^, you reccommeded me 3 tool today... but getting difficulty to use.
<daftykins> ANJ7: give them a call.
<daftykins> ANJ7: however FTP logs say all.
<ANJ7> daftykins, ok
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I've to recover video files that are deleted, do you have any idea about
<rahuldev> it
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, you're in a live usb?
<ANJ7> daftykins, but I get connected using gFTP
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I'm using that harddisk on my computer!
<daftykins> ANJ7: alright so look at the logs and compare settings.
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, so you're not booted into the ubuntu install?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, data deleted from my laptop harddisk, I'm using it by sata port on my computer!
<ANJ7> daftykins, do you want a screen shot?
<rahuldev> not booted
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, type sudo testdisk
<daftykins> ANJ7: you should see connection attempt logs, i.e. text... you could pastebin that from the working and non-working client.
<rahuldev> EriC^^, done!
<ANJ7> ok
<rahuldev> EriC^^, asking for Create, append, No log
<EriC^^> rahuldev: no log
<rahuldev> done
<EriC^^> rahuldev: choose the hdd
<amcorreia> hey there
<rahuldev> EriC^^, chosed!
<EriC^^> rahuldev: press enter at the screen that says Intel gpt etc.
<rahuldev> List is come up EriC^^ intel like
<ANJ7> daftykins, working one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13824378/
<rahuldev> Entered, no analyses advance...
<amcorreia> I have a ubuntu 12, installed LVM after system is running....And LVM don't start at boot..any ideas?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: analyze
<rahuldev> 6 partition list, with some size in sectors
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok press enter
<rahuldev> *, E, L, L
<Girish> What is the channel for app-dev?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: choose quick search, then after a few seconds if you see your partition show up press enter again
<rahuldev> EriC^^, Anlyses started
<rahuldev> Eric I think it'll take time!
<EriC^^> rahuldev: press enter
<rahuldev> analysis is going is it ok to press enter?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ardi> jhey guys can i run Rufus.exe on ubuntu with wine
<rahuldev> Done, EriC^^ now 3 partition are coming
<EriC^^> ardi: what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, press p over the partition that has your data
<rahuldev> EriC^^, ok first I have to understand which one is that.
<EriC^^> rahuldev: btw it's a little hard to get data back from ext4, so in all likely-hood you might need to try photorec, but that should work
<ardi> i am on ubuntu linux somehow swedish banks are refusin linux to use Bank ID so i need to get back to windows i have a windows.iso file and usb i want to burn this image to usb so i can start my windows installation i need a windows boot creater rufus.exe is excellent works on windows for creating usb bootable
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok it should say the partition type and size in sectors, i think it says the size in GB at the very bottom of the window when you highlight it
<ANJ7> daftykins, non working http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13824552/
<rahuldev> EriC^^, yes thereis given in GB now found it! :)
<ANJ7> daftykins, sorry for the delay
<cfhowlett> ardi, install virtualbox to ubuntu.  install windows to virtualbox.
<rahuldev> EriC^^, bad i pressed enter
<ardi> it goes slow to run virtualboxex
<EriC^^> rahuldev: no problem
<ardi> is there any software on ubuntu to create bootable usb
<EriC^^> press deep search, and let it run for a few seconds
<cfhowlett> ardi, so how fast do you need for banking transactions???
<EriC^^> rahuldev: then press enter again
<rahuldev> EriC^^, pressed,
<EriC^^> rahuldev: pressing p lists the files in the partition, and c or C lets you copy the selected files or highlighted file
<rahuldev> analyzed
<daftykins> ANJ7: looks like TLS auth isn't the required type to me.
<daftykins> try changing
<rahuldev> EriC^^, presed p showing home, rahul and lostfound directory in list
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I think I have to go with rahul
<ANJ7> daftykins: where can I change it?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, press the right arrow to open the dir
<rahuldev> EriC^^, if I press c, where will it save file
<EriC^^> rahuldev: it'll ask you where you want to save it
<daftykins> ANJ7: that i will leave up to you. not like there's a million settings pages...
<rahuldev> EriC^^, right arrow Worked!
<EriC^^> rahuldev: you can press the right and left arrows to go into dirs and back out
<rahuldev> EriC^^, got it, searching for recovery folder
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<rahuldev> Testdisk is really awesome tool
<EriC^^> rahuldev: yeah
<xpistos> hey guys I am looking at a system remotely and trying to update/upgrade but it keeps saying I have to run -f install, but when it do it says no space left on the drive. df says there is at least 40% available. Not sure what to do?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I'm so thankful to you, you helped me in this.
<carrera> I just installed Server 15.10 on my UEFI laptop with 2 SSD drives in RAID 0, but it will not boot. It just goes back into BIOS
<pa> sorry guys
<pa> but is 15.10 having mplayer2 only package?
<pa> no mplayer??
<cfhowlett> !info mplayer
<ubottu> Package mplayer does not exist in wily
<ANJ7> daftykins: ok, let me experiment and tell you the result
<SirMoo> T_T After updating to nvidia drivers on 15.10 I'm stuck in an ever ending login loop... I can't seem toget my desktop back...
<cfhowlett> !info mplayer2
<ubottu> mplayer2 (source: mplayer2): next generation movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-728-g2c378c7-4build1 (wily), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2649 kB
<daftykins> SirMoo: sounds like permissions changed on your /home
<EriC^^> rahuldev: did the files actually copy?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I've to found in that folder lot of data
<EriC^^> rahuldev: they might copy but not actually copy on ext4
<pa> cfhowlett, btw mplayer2 is even dead
<carrera> Can anyone tell me why ubuntu 15.10 will not boot after a fresh install?
<pa> as a project
<SirMoo> daftykins: still set to sirmoo:sirmoo
<pa> and for a while already
<EriC^^> rahuldev: where did you save the data?
<xpistos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13824821/
<ardi> hey guys i have usb flash drive on i see media but when i right click on it i can not format
<daftykins> SirMoo: sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; try again? :>
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I'm searching for that particular file that I want to recover
<SirMoo> daftykins: :( Done so... Many times.
<hotmedal> What is this broadcom crap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13824832/
<daftykins> SirMoo: and what happens with it removed as above? need more detail here.
<SirMoo> daftykins: Lets me login to a blank desktop with nothing else... Just the background...
<pa> sometimes the canonical guys make amazing choices..
<pa> like libav and no ffmpeg
<pa> now this
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, it might not be able to recover it, especially if the file is in red, if it doesn't then try photorec, you can give it the type of file it is ( video, text, etc. ) and it will recover those files
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I've to recover folders from Download folder, can I recover whole download folder
<daftykins> SirMoo: with all 'nvidia' purged? how about the guest session?
<nabblet> hi, i have a laptop that has 500+ updates pending. Is there a way to updates step-by-step so that I can make sure nothing breaks (there is non-standard software installed).
<EriC^^> rahuldev: yeah, press c or C with the dir highlighted
<nabblet> version is 12.04
<cfhowlett> pa ffmpeg problems came from ffmpeg.  it will return to the repos now that the ffmpeg team has kissed and made up.
<rahuldev> Eric Pressed
<daftykins> nabblet: nope. all bets are off if you're using PPAs / manual compiles.
<rahuldev> EriC^^, Pressed
<rahuldev> EriC^^,  I think now it's showing my other hdd
<nabblet> daftykins: i know. But I'd like to know how I can updated [single|groups of] packages.
<EriC^^> rahuldev: yeah, it's asking where to save i think
<xpistos> df -i showed some interesting results, but not sure how to clean it up - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13824947/
<ardi> hey guys in which driver i have my usb flash drive
<ardi> all i see is media
<daftykins> ardi: "mount" will show if it's auto mounted.
<ardi> i see it on desktop
<rahuldev> EriC^^, in green color in written its comming coping done, "0 done, 0 faile"
<ardi> but in which driver is it
<EriC^^> rahuldev: i think it did not copy it
<ardi> daftykins how do i use mount usb or how
<EriC^^> rahuldev: try pressing C instead of c
<nabblet> daftykins: got it http://askubuntu.com/questions/44122/how-to-upgrade-a-single-package-using-apt-get
<rahuldev> EriC^^, :( hmm
<daftykins> xpistos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231585/running-out-of-inodes
<nabblet> daftykins: thanks for your concern!
<ANJ7> daftykins: yeap, got it :)
<EriC^^> rahuldev: one of them is for copying the highlighted dir, the other is for copying the selected dirs
<ANJ7> daftykins: thanks, btw
<daftykins> nabblet: ah i thought one by one would've been obvious ;)
<daftykins> ANJ7: what was the winning auth type?
<daftykins> ardi: like i said, open a terminal app... type "mount" and you will see where your drive is mounted.
<ANJ7> daftykins: use only plain ftp
<daftykins> ANJ7: ouch that's not good, you should use some form of encryption if the data is sensitive, likely you have to change port # to use another type.
<pa> ok, found a ppa.. *whew*
<SirMoo> daftykins: with nvidia purged... and uninstalled... ubuntu is seeming to not even be able to fully load now. :P
<tlt> " df -m " will list mounts also
<pa> donno how people can survive without mplayer
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I press small c and it start copying don't know where
<SirMoo> I've managed to go back another step. :O
<ANJ7> daftykins: ohh, I see
<daftykins> SirMoo: i think something's wrong with your install
<SirMoo> daftykins: It was all fine until I installed nvidia. T_T
<SirMoo> I'll try another fresh...
<ardi> http://pastebin.ca/3278085
<daftykins> hmm idoubt that
<ardi> where is my usb
<ardi> http://pastebin.ca/3278085
<daftykins> don't spam us.
<ardi> k
<daftykins> ardi: bottom line, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /media/ardi/UBUN...
<EriC^^> rahuldev: it might copy to your home dir
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I pressed 'c' where I have to select my deleted file.
<marus> why there is no psk here?  sudo grep psk= /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<tlt> ardi, also you can just cd to /media/ardi/ and see what's mounted there at any time
<rahuldev> EriC^^, you're Right!
<rahuldev> It's created rahul name folder and copying to home
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I think it'll not recovered files the file i wanted to be recovered :(
<rahuldev> EriC^^, Is photorec able to recover videos files?
<rahuldev> .ASF and .M4v Video file
<rahuldev> they are around 40 video file
<EriC^^> rahuldev: i think so
<EriC^^> type sudo photorec
<rahuldev> typed
<rahuldev> same as testdisk
<ardi> i have .iso file how to make bootable usb with this .iso
<EriC^^> ardi: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<EriC^^> rahuldev: no log
<EriC^^> when you get the partition list go to file opt
<SirMoo> Start up disk creator might be a safer way for him to make a bootable. :/
<cfhowlett> windows bootable
<EriC^^> SirMoo: startup fails a lot though
<msg> hi all :)
<rahuldev> EriC^^, there is no log I think
<msg> Some programs like nano and vim require the terminal to be in raw mode
<msg> Others, like passwd, will not work in raw mode at all
<msg> How does the change from the default mode to raw mode happen?
<xpistos> daftykins: no luck with that
<msg> Does nano do it itself? Does bash?
<SirMoo> EriC^^: Give it a good beating with gparted then everyone is happy. :P
<nabblet> daftykins: not to me (and the guy asking the question). Thanks again though!
<rahuldev> EriC^^, partition list is comming with weird secotor size
<msg> If anyone knows *anything* about how terminal modes works, i'd be mega happy :D
<daftykins> xpistos: you didn't find any paths with lots of small files? maybe you have some old kernels you can get rid of at least? "dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rahuldev> EriC^^, in fileopt found it
<ardi> sudo dd if=/home/ardi/Windows 7 Ultimate SWE /Windows7Ultimate_sve_Eagle of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<ardi> [sudo] password for ardi:
<ardi> dd: unrecognized operand ‘7’
<ardi> Try 'dd --help' for more information.
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, press s to disable all searches, then choose the asf and the ones you want
<akik> msg: have you compared the settings that "stty -a" return to you in either terminal mode?
<EriC^^> press b to save rahuldev
<ardi> eric
<ardi> pls
<rahuldev> done EriC^^
<EriC^^> ardi: first you need to use quotes if there's a space in the path
<daftykins> ardi: you can't use that for windows ISOs.
<msg> woah! stty :D
<msg> I have been looking for something like this
<EriC^^> ardi: second, /dev/sdX is your usb ( sdX is just a generic name ) if you found it /dev/sdb earlier then use that instead
<EriC^^> oh, good catch daftykins!
<ardi> plase give me the hole path
<rahuldev> EriC^^, by quiting I can return to main menu
<daftykins> EriC^^: :) we weren't told :(
<daftykins> ardi: no it's not going to work.
<xpistos> daftykins: the output of the script said only "3"
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, press search, then choose where to save
<ardi> eric please hole path
<ardi> i need to ge this to work
<EriC^^> ardi: you can't make the windows usb like that
<EriC^^> there's a program to make windows usb's though..
<ardi> oh how where please
<ardi> i need to get this to work for my bank id
<Mrgoose> E: Package 'pulseaudio' has no installation candidate  , anyone seen this before?
<EriC^^> ardi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<EriC^^> Mrgoose: maybe the repository isn't activated?
<EriC^^> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0-0ubuntu13 (wily), package size 735 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<daftykins> xpistos: i shall await your link from the above command then.
<Mrgoose> i also tried  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Mrgoose> same error
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I think it will copy the whole disk
<xpistos> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13825539/
<ardi> eric i finally insatlled sudo apt-get install winusb
<ardi> where is this software how to start it
<EriC^^> rahuldev: it'll only copy files that are asf etc.
<EriC^^> rahuldev: did you put an "X" next to asf only?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, but i didn't specify asf
<rahuldev> nope!
<rahuldev> lol
<EriC^^> in file opt ?
<msg> akik - i think you are the only person in Freenode who knows what rawmode is
<EriC^^> :D
<ardi> eric i finally insatlled sudo apt-get install winusb
<rahuldev> EriC^^, hehe
<ardi> where is this software how to start it
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I think there was no asf
<daftykins> xpistos: no i asked you to run a command, see above.
<rahuldev> EriC^^, That time i checked there was no ASF and M4v type
<akik> msg: i just knew about the stty command and what it does and thought it is what you are looking for
<SirMoo> Ok... So I did a fresh install of 15.10 then ran apt-get install nvidia-352 (I think that's the right number). It installed... Everything fine... Restart... Now I can't login again.
<msg> akik: Im trying to subprocess a process in python, and depending what that process is it needs to be in the default cooked mode, or in raw
<EriC^^> rahuldev: hmm let me see here
<msg> And i dont know how to know what a program wants to be in
<ardi> where is this software how to start it tthe winubs GUI
<rahuldev> EriC^^, there is sorry
<msg> akik, ah ok :)
<rahuldev> EriC^^, it's there
<EriC^^> ardi: type dpkg  -S winusb | grep bin
<EriC^^> ardi: dpkg -L winusb | grep bin
<hateball> SirMoo: what manner of GPU do you have? If it is quite old, then nvidia-340 might be the latest that supports it
<SirMoo> Brand new... :/
<msg> Well it does help - i can finally see and change my mode on the command line, which is great because right now python will put the term into raw mode, then bash doesnt work properly, and i cant change it back easily
<rahuldev> I think there is no M4V
<SirMoo> hateball: Nvidia 960M
<msg> so now i can stty -cooked :D
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, try to recover the asf, you can give photorec a sample header of any file to search for
<ardi> where is usr/bin i can not ssse it on my folders
<ardi> /usr/bin/winusb
<ardi> home desktop
<EriC^^> ardi: try going to the dash and type winusb
<penna> hey. Can I update my usb image to newest state?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I think it will take around 4 hours
<xpistos> daftykins: sorry, missed it, I am running it now but seems very long
<hateball> SirMoo: I am afraid I do not know much about mobile setups, but 352 should work for the 9xx series. You could try this !PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and go with the 355 driver, it's got better support for newer GPUs
<ardi> home all files can not find a thing winubs
<ardi> winusb
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, i guess you should give it the m4v header to do it at the same time then
<akik> ardi: /usr/bin is a part of the system path for all users. you should not need to "go" there
<daftykins> xpistos: hmm install pastebinit and use "dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit" instead
<rahuldev> EriC^^, how can i do that
<EriC^^> rahuldev: reading here http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<ardi> ...../usr/bin/winusbgui how to run this file
<xpistos> daftykins: I ran it but returned nothing. I did it again as sudo and I can't install anything cause it keeps reverting to apt-get -f install and that is where I get the original errors
<daftykins> xpistos: you get nothing for "dpkg -l | grep linux-" ?
<daftykins> share it manually via paste.ubuntu.com
<rahuldev> EriC^^, first i will go with ASF then see for custom header
<xpistos> daftykins: that last one yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13825814/
<rahuldev> EriC^^, please can you look for second comment of this post what date I can put?
<rahuldev> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/122305/undelete-a-just-deleted-file-on-ext4-with-extundelete
<anonyuser> is it safe to upgrade Gnome on ubuntu 14.04?
<mancomunado_> <iamben> nebg_: i would just hand fetch a snapshot tarball rather than using webrsync.  webrsync will waste a lot of temp space and you would have to relocate the temp space
<ardi> ...../usr/bin/winusbgui how to run this file
<daftykins> xpistos: wowzer, get rid of all those headers packages... from -63 to -90 at a minimum
<mancomunado_> I messed with "update-rc.d list" and now kde requires me to $xinit startkde... without administrator privileges, that don't even hibernate the machine automatically. How can I default fundamental update.rc list?
<xpistos> daftykins: how do I do that? not sure.
<joar> After upgrading to 15.10 I have to run 'sudo systemsctl restart NetworkManager' each time I want to connect to a WiFi network (saved networks, from home and from work)
<ardi> ...../usr/bin/winusbgui how to run this file
<daftykins> xpistos: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.0-90-generic-pae linux-headers-3.2.0-90 ... (and so on, all the way up, every package name with a space between)
<EriC^^> ardi: open the dash ( first icon in the launcher ) and type winusb
<fakingfantastic> I am trying to update php to 5.6 on my 12.04 box. I added repo ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6 , and after update/upgrade and install, it fails with “error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/apache2-bin_2.4.16-4+deb.sury.org~precise+4_amd64.deb … trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man8/apache2.8.gz', which is also in package apache2.2-common 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.10”  … but /usr/share/man/man8/apache2.8.gz doesn’t exist? Halp.
<xpistos> daftykins: what do I keep?
<ardi> where is dash
<EriC^^> ardi: it's the first icon in the launcher
<ardi> system settings and i see clock
<ardi> on the righst side of screen or left
<EriC^^> ardi: which desktop environment are you using? unity xubuntu?
<xpistos> daftykins: it won't let me do it, it says I have to apt-get -f install first
<daftykins> xpistos: oh actually your system claims to be on 3.2.0-76... hah, something you've done has ruined updates.
<ardi> duno
<daftykins> xpistos: run "uname -r" to confirm you're in -76, you won't want to remove that one... then use "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-3.2.0-93-generic-pae ..." instead, where ... is more packages.
<ardi> eric how can i run from terminal
<xpistos> daftykins: 3.2.0-75-generic-pae
<ardi> winusb: /usr/bin/winusb
<ardi> winusb: /usr/bin/winusbgui
<CoreM_> what does an Infrastructure Architect do ?
<daftykins> xpistos: oh my bad 76 is removed, your machine is in a real mess.
<daftykins> CoreM_: this is an OS support channel, not a homework channel :)
<xpistos> that worked
<xpistos> it let me delete one
<EriC^^> ardi: type dpkg -L winusb | grep desktop
<EriC^^> ardi: that'll give you the location of the .desktop file
<daftykins> xpistos: now do the rest in one go
<xpistos> daftykins: so delete everything except the -75?
<daftykins> xpistos: yeah, leave the 75 and the 75-generic-pae
<xpistos> daftykins: and I kill -genereic and without generic?
<xpistos> daftykins: but leave those two
<EriC^^> rahuldev: do you have a sample m4v file you can use?
<ardi> .../usr/share/applications/winusbgui.desktop
<ardi> I CAN NOT FIND THE PATH USR/
<rahuldev> EriC^^, still I'm waiting for recovering 4 hours asf file
<daftykins> xpistos: only for the linux-headers yes
<rahuldev> EriC^^, sample mean?
<CoreM_> Ubuntu 15.10 is any good ?
<daftykins> ardi: note that typing in caps will get you ignored very quickly around here.
<EriC^^> rahuldev: any m4v file
<ardi> ok sorry
<ardi> where is /usr
<ardi> i see home folder
<rahuldev> EriC^^, yes I have, and I know all the names of files that are deleted
<EriC^^> ardi: ok, type grep Exec /usr/share/applications/winusbgui.desktop
<akik> ardi: / is the root directory i.e. top most directory "cd /"
<ardi> grep Exec /usr/share/applications/winusbgui.desktop
<ardi> nothing happened
<CoreM_> UBUNTU IS ANY GOOD ?
<EriC^^> ardi: you need to understand a couple of stuff, usually the binary files of the package are in /usr/bin , and to launch them, the system uses .desktop files that contain info about the command to run, icon etc. in /usr/share/applications , and these are the stuff that show up in your menu or dash if using unity
<gnumonk> hi
<gnumonk> after installing libpam-radius-auth libpam-tacplus , passwd command is not wokring ?
<akik> ardi: you could try running "sudo winusbgui" from the terminal
<gnumonk> is there anyway to disable that ?
<EriC^^> ardi: if it's a command line program you can just type the name of the program in the terminal and it looks for the first binary that matches it in /usr/bin and other locations
<CoreM_> ANY STUPID HERE ?
<akik> !winusb
<ubottu> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<hans_> hi
<EriC^^> ardi: are you sure?
<EriC^^> ardi: type cat /usr/share/applications/winusbgui.desktop | nc cwillu.com 10101
<EriC^^> it should give you a link to a paste
<hans_> i have install a daktheme and now i cant see what i type in the spotify search bar
<gnumonk> any idea?
<EriC^^> ardi: winusb should be somewhere in the menu under system tools if you're using xubuntu or lubuntu
<rahuldev> EriC^^, if i know the name of all files that I want to recover, will it be easierd
<rahuldev> ?
<CoreM_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<CoreM_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<CoreM_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<rahuldev> EriC^^, , it's name is like this "TGC_9373_Lect11_BuildingBetterVocab.m4v"
<ash_work> where can I get info on what the columns mean on dpkg -l ?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, type hexdump -C /path/to/TGC..... | head | nc cwillu.com 10101
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<ash_work> oooo
<ash_work> I got it :P
<EriC^^> rahuldev: no it won't help as photorec only searches for the file's header and copies the file
<Fuchs> B
<rahuldev> EriC^^, ok but I doesn't know the path!
<rahuldev> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> rahuldev: the path to the file
<rahuldev> EriC^^, that is inside 2-3 folder i forget that folder name :(
<rahuldev> EriC^^, have u used extundelete
<EriC^^> rahuldev: type find -iname "*.m4v"
<Melbatje> Heey there, is it possible to create a ubuntu image so i can just restore my settings from my ubuntu pc or install it on another desktop?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: not much
<rahuldev> EriC^^, in second hard disk but I think .m4v files are delete
<zykotick9> ash_work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18804/what-do-the-various-dpkg-flags-like-ii-rc-mean
<EriC^^> rahuldev: you don't have any other m4v file?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, today i tried to recovered my data using windows, but it recovered as corrupeted m4v file..
<rahuldev> mean the video recovered, only plays for 4-5 seconds ;(
<rahuldev> EriC^^, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/122305/undelete-a-just-deleted-file-on-ext4-with-extundelete
<rahuldev> EriC^^, IN 2ND comment they mentioned by date we can recover! I lost data morning 8:30
<xpistos> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13826351/
<SirMoo> Tried the ppa drivers for nvidia 355... No change. :(
<Melbatje> Heey there, is it possible to create a ubuntu image so i can just restore my settings from my ubuntu pc or install it on another desktop?
<SirMoo> Still a login loop
<Bernzel> I'm so used to Photoshop and CAN'T turn to GIMP cause it drives me mad. What other software's are there for Linux that are much more alike Photoshop?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, try hexdump -C on the corrupted file
<rahuldev> Eric ok
<EriC^^> i found this on one of the files on my pc "... ftypM4VH...."
<daftykins> xpistos: looks good, and "sudo apt-get clean" and check "df -i" again
<EriC^^> so we can compare
<xpistos> daftykins: Now it is 32%! I ran the apt-get -f install and got this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/13826392/
<develooper> guys how can i check my keyboard issue , is it hardware related or not ?
<SirMoo> Anyone else have any other options to fix the login loop caused by drivers? :(
<EriC^^> develooper: what issue?
<develooper> When I try to press 7 key it writes as 9
<develooper> Also left shift is not working
<develooper> and the super key
<rahuldev> EriC^^, data is keep printing...
<EriC^^> develooper: type xev and check what it says
<rahuldev> not stoping
<develooper> my laptop didn't get any damage
<develooper> super key writes ~
<EriC^^> rahuldev: press ctrl+c , type hexdump -C /path/to/m4v | head
<develooper> EriC^^: KeyRelease event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x4a00001,     root 0xbb, subw 0x0, time 1407797, (-401,341), root:(386,393),     state 0x10, keycode 81 (keysym 0xffb9, KP_9), same_screen YES,     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (39) "9"     XFilterEvent returns: False
<EriC^^> you pressed 7 or 9?
<develooper> seven
<develooper> also left shit not gives a heartbeat
<rahuldev> EriC^^, this one is better
<develooper> EriC^^: can we sure that it's hardware related ?
<EriC^^> develooper: it says keycode 81 is pageup here
<rahuldev> EriC^^, getting ..ftypM4V...
<develooper> EriC^^: yes numpad pageup
<EriC^^> develooper: type xmodmap -pke | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> develooper: type xmodmap -pke | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<develooper> EriC^^: what's that ?
<EriC^^> termbin is down
<rahuldev> ....ftypM4V ...
<EriC^^> it's the keycode map
<rahuldev> isomavc1mp42....
<rahuldev> moov...lmvhd....
<EriC^^> rahuldev: ok, great it's like mine
<rahuldev> same same
<develooper> EriC^^: okay you have wrote two commands which one should i try ?
<EriC^^> so we need to add it to photorec, type nano ~/.photorec.sig
<EriC^^> develooper: the 2nd
<develooper> thanks EriC^^ but what it makes ?
<develooper> exactly ?
<EriC^^> it shows the keycode map and uploads it to a pastebin
<EriC^^> this is mine for reference to see if yours is off http://sprunge.us/gFSf
<rahuldev> EriC^^, photorec is still working
<develooper> EriC^^: not working  sorry
<develooper> i tihnk sprunge.us blocked in our country
<EriC^^> develooper: ok, do you have pastebinit installed?
<daftykins> xpistos: ah i guess it wants it back! :) you'll need to install linux-headers-3.2.0-94-generic-pae if it works
<rahuldev> EriC^^, .photorec.cfg file opened
<xpistos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13826627/
<develooper> pastebin is also blocked here, I don't have dns configuration about it yet on this pc
<develooper> ubuntu.pastebin works
<develooper> how can I change that command for it
<EriC^^> develooper: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then xmodmap -pke | pastebinit
<daftykins> xpistos: that's the same output as before?
<develooper> ok just for ubuntu.com domain right ?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: it's .photorec.sig
<EriC^^> not .cfg
<xpistos> no
<xpistos> daftykins: before it was saying no disk space
<EriC^^> rahuldev: it shouldn't be there yet
<EriC^^> develooper: yeah
<daftykins> xpistos: well you were out of inodes, but not anymore? double check with "df -h"
<xpistos> daftykins: how do I install that?
<xpistos> daftykins: the inodes are at 32% now
<daftykins> xpistos: yes but "df -h" is different :) that's standard disk space, not inodes
<develooper> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13826695/
<daftykins> xpistos: try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-94-generic-pae
<rahuldev> EriC^^, got it i've to create .photorec.sig file
<rahuldev> done
<develooper> EriC^^:  any problem on my keymap
<xpistos> daftykins: when i try to install it, it says i hav eto run apt-get install -f again
<daftykins> xpistos: show me the output
<develooper> How can I make sure , is it about hardware exactly ?
<EriC^^> develooper: it looks like mine after a quick glance
<xpistos> daftykins: same out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/13826627/
<develooper> EriC^^:  by the way I tried to write 7 on boot menu
<develooper> It gives 9 as output
<daftykins> xpistos: no you keep showing me 'sudo apt-get -f install' but i want to see "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-94-generic-pae"
<EriC^^> develooper: well you can try to see how the keyboard works in the bios
<develooper> EriC^^: Can I make sure really hardware problem ?
<EriC^^> develooper: and maybe grub, so you have less stuff involved
<ItsMeLenny> is there anyway i can start a single program up using a different window manager?
<develooper> EriC^^: thanks but I don't know how can I make sure about hardware issues, also how can I make grub about this issues.
<develooper> thanks
<xpistos> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13826854/
<EriC^^> develooper: when the pc boots, hold shift to get grub, then press c to get a command line , make sure numlock isn't on it works there too
<MarderIII> ItsMeLenny: fiddle with .xinitrc?
<daftykins> xpistos: you see the output has changed, now it wants linux-headers-3.2.0-94
<develooper> EriC^^: thanks
<xpistos> daftykins: yes, when I try to install that I get iut wants the generic-pae
<develooper> EriC^^: left shift or right shit for hold ?
<EriC^^> develooper: left shift
<develooper> so left shift not working
<ItsMeLenny> MarderIII, not quite what i want
<develooper> er :)
<EriC^^> develooper: try esc, or right shift might work
<develooper> ok
<develooper> thanks
<EriC^^> esc is for grub legacy
<develooper> I will check
<xpistos> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13826913/
<rahuldev> EriC^^, what can I write in .photorec.sig file?
<win32> EriC^^ Expert =D
<daftykins> xpistos: no you ran the install of -generic-pae
<MarderIII> Then no, you can't 😕
<daftykins> xpistos: you need to read the output carefully
<rahuldev> win32, True EriC^^ is expert!
<xpistos> daftykins: the second part of that was the sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-94
<EriC^^> rahuldev: m4v 0 0x00000020667479704d345648000000
<odroid> hi
<daftykins> xpistos: alright; "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-generic-pae" then "sudo apt-get -f install" in a paste
<rahuldev> EriC^^ ok!
<rahuldev> EriC^^, how did you come up with this number?
<win32> rahuldev, i see always he it's Active to support ppl :D
<win32> :=D
<EriC^^> rahuldev: from hexdump -C
<xpistos> daftykins: that looks like a winner - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13827037/
<EriC^^> rahuldev: save it, then try fidentify /path/to/m4v , if it worked it should say m4v at the end
<daftykins> xpistos: ok and "dpkg -l | grep linux-" again
<xpistos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13827078/
<xpistos> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13827078/
<z3p3r> hello
<rahuldev> Eric, 0x000...20  your number starts with 20 my number 0x000..1c.. starts with 1c all other numbers are same
<xpistos> daftykins: so now should I try and do a regular upgrade?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: hmm type hexdump -C /path/to/m4v | head | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> rahuldev: maybe we can give photorec an offset of where to start so it just looks for that m4v part
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I typed fidentify file00.M4V and it said mov
<daftykins> xpistos: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<daftykins> !info linux-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.95.111 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<EriC^^> rahuldev: here it says the same
<develooper> EriC^^: I try in grub command line
<daftykins> ok so 95 is current
<develooper> EriC^^: I writes as 9 when pressed 7
<develooper> Is it really hardware problem now ?
<xpistos> daftykins: the install is talking about -95
<daftykins> xpistos: yep that's the plan
<rahuldev> EriC^^, http://sprunge.us/ZdDb
<rahuldev> EriC^^, yes we can give offset of start!
<rahuldev> EriC^^, from you I learned how to use data recovery softwares in linux :)
<xpistos> daftykins: that completed without an issue but it did say "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported." But that isn't an issue if I am correct.
<xpistos> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13827230/
<daftykins> xpistos: yep all normal
<xpistos> daftykins: good. so now I will try and run the update and upgrade
<venttura> exit
<daftykins> xpistos: you'll need linux-headers-generic-pae back on
<rahuldev> EriC^^, so I go with 1c offset!
<rahuldev> ?
<xpistos> daftykins: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae" ?
<daftykins> obviously :P
<xpistos> daftykins: done. no issue
<daftykins> xpistos: and now the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<EriC^^> rahuldev: add m4v 4 0x667479704d3456
<rahuldev> I put
<rahuldev> m4v 4 0x667479704d3456
<rahuldev> like that
<develooper> EriC^^: I have tested on grub command line
<develooper> EriC^^: it writes 7 as 9
<develooper> EriC^^: Is it really hardware problem ?
<rahuldev> Eric, my ubuntu also picked ntfs partition how can navigate there by commandline
<EriC^^> rahuldev: yeah
<develooper> EriC^^: command line gives the result about hardware exactly ?
<EriC^^> develooper: let me see 1 thing
<EriC^^> you said you pressed 7 and it gave keycode 81
<EriC^^> which is the keypad 9
<EriC^^> i'd think it's hardware if it also does it in grub too
<EriC^^> basically the os thinks you pressed the keypad 9 button
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I started photorec and crossed the custom signatures. is everything right!
<EriC^^> you can be 100% sure if you try in the bios, somewhere it says put the clock or something and it also does the same
<EriC^^> rahuldev: did fidentify work?
<moses> hi, i'm unable to download anything from software centre
<develooper> EriC^^: thanks
<rahuldev> fidentify how?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: fidentify /path/to/m4v
<develooper> EriC^^: Can I unplug and plug keyboard via ubuntu on my laptop ?
<develooper> fake unplug and plug
<develooper> like windows os hardwre unplug system
<rahuldev> EriC^^, is I need to check it again, I mean we checked long time ago
<EriC^^> rahuldev: yeah to make sure it picks up the file
<rahuldev> ok
<Globalirc> hello all
<moses> can anyone suggest?
<moses> i'm unable to download anything from software centre
<compdoc> moses, what do you use for dns server addresses?
<EriC^^> develooper: it wouldn't help i think
<Globalirc> i have a dedicated server on ubuntu 15.04 i can make multiple vps on this system ?
<rahuldev> Eric unknown :(
<EriC^^> develooper: which laptop do you have?
<OerHeks> moses, what ubuntu version ?
<develooper> EriC^^: dell 7537
<Walex> Globalirc: most likely
<moses> ubuntu 15.10
<moses> where can I find the dns server addresses
<Globalirc> Walex: were i can start ? you have a link with a tutorial ?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: type cat -E ~/.photorec.sig | pastebinit
<nmee> Hi, after upgrading from Ubuntu 14.04.2 to 14.04.3, Xen fails to start any VMs with the message "unable to add disk devices" (full message at http://pastie.org/10618458). I can mount the disks manually OK. any ideas on what could cause this?
<bonsaienthusiast> can somebody help me with this. get these errors while trying to pip install mysqlclient: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13827528/
<EriC^^> develooper: you could try cleaning the keyboard maybe, it seems new laptops are easy to switch the keyboard on
<EriC^^> mine comes off with 1 screw and a little pushing outward ( it's an hp pavilion g6 )
<xpistos> daftykins: Looks good.
<xpistos> daftykins: thanks for all the help
<daftykins> xpistos: np! reboot into the new -95 kernel of course :)
<EriC^^> maybe put some rubbing alcohol on the wire from the keyboard or around the 7 area and let it dry completely
<develooper> EriC^^: thanks i will try
<EriC^^> or check ebay for a replacement one, they are tons there
<nmee> bonsaienthusiast: try apt-get install libz-dev
<rahuldev> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13827697/
<bonsaienthusiast> nmee: thanks a bunch. did the trick
<rahuldev> EriC^^, fidentify working with m4v file but working with .sig file!
<nmee> bonsaienthusiast: np
<EriC^^> rahuldev: you mean without .sig file?
<moses> OerHeks: can you suggest
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I mean fidentify photorec.sig - not working
<rahuldev> why i type this command
<EriC^^> rahuldev: i meant fidentify /path/to/m4v
<EriC^^> :D
<rahuldev> with .m4v files :D
<petar_> hi
<rahuldev> I was trying .sig file!
<rahuldev> EriC^^, now everything is right set?
<moses>  i'm unable to download anything from software centre
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> moses: try sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<k1l> moses: "lsb_release -d"  what output do you get?
<petar_> ping
<rahuldev> EriC^^, Thanks so much, You're really so much helpful!
<rahuldev> you were helping me from 2 hours
<EriC^^> rahuldev: no problem
<moses> Failed to download repository information
<EriC^^> :)
<moses> W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 80]
<k1l> moses: 14.10 is dead since july. upgrade to the next ubuntu version
<k1l> !eolupgrade  | moses
<ubottu> moses: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xpistos> daftykins: and just to confirm, rebooted and on -95
<moses> thanks
<xpistos> daftykins: thanks again my friend.
<daftykins> xpistos: \o/
<daftykins> my pleasure :)
<Anthaas> Im having some problems trying to edit some files via sftp using SublimeText - I am getting permission denied.
<reveal> what are the permissions on the files you are editing
<reveal> that would be the first place to check
<jon__> hey folks, I have a problem! This is related to upgrading from ubuntu15.04 to 15.10. The screen resolution is too high for the monitor; the unity menu is missing; windows have no decorations. Any thoughs on how I can fix this? Thanks!
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am having an issue getting SMART data from a disk.
<Dresk|Laptop> What would be the command line option to disable the screen from turning off due to inactivity?  I recently rebuilt my app with a newer version of SDL which idles even when rendering a fullscreen OpenGL window, since now it detects no input
<OneM_Industries> I know has SMART capability, but every time I try to test it, I get "SELF-TEST FAILED".
<Anthaas> reveal, permissions are 2755
<OneM_Industries> It usually does this around the 90% mark, at read.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: what about just reading the data? the SMART tests are pointless imo.
<daftykins> "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX"
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> Hm, 16 current pending sectors. Nothing to worry about.
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: actually that is something to worry about; haven't we had this conversation before?
<daftykins> show the full output in a pastebin
<OneM_Industries> Different drive.
<daftykins> different than what?
<daftykins> what you stated, if true, means the disk is dead
<Anthaas> removed s from group
<OerHeks> Dresk|Laptop, sudo xset s 0 0
<Dresk|Laptop> OerHeks: Thanks, taking a look
<kappa1> hi! I want to make an executable accessible from any directory, how can I do it without any root access to the machine?
<OneM_Industries> Well, you can still get data off the drive.
<Anthaas> kappa1, add it to your ~/bin directory (most likely)
<OneM_Industries> And put data on it.
<Anthaas> A lot of systems add ~/bin (when created) to the $PATH
<daftykins> kappa1: or modify your own PATH envvar
<OneM_Industries> Although, this machine does refuse to power on with a BSOD...
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/HTXsjtta
<Anthaas> or what daftykins suggested - although I'd cat your ~/.bash_profile to see if it has been added first.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: boot, not power on? :)
<Anthaas> Im having some problems trying to edit some files via sftp using SublimeText - I am getting permission denied. The permission on the folder (and all files inside) is 755
<OneM_Industries> Boot.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: right but you shouldn't allow someone to keep using it.
<OneM_Industries> Thank you.
<OneM_Industries> They won't fork out for a new one.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: i really hope you don't ask these people for money, for your time... when you get us to help every time
<OneM_Industries> Family tech support.
<OneM_Industries> Always.
<daftykins> lets check the ol' warranty just in case...
<OneM_Industries> Because I am comfortable actually using IRC/googling it, I am tech support for everyone in the family.
<daftykins> nope that one went out of warranty april 2014, dead duck :)
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you could actually back it up, zero fill it to force every bad sector to be found... then possibly keep using it if it's not bad and spreading.
<motaka2> ioria: Hello, this lubuntu-desktop rocks
<motaka2> super fast
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: How did you find that out?
<OneM_Industries> Just wondering.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: i do this for a living.
<OneM_Industries> Heh.
<OneM_Industries> And I am trying to bug you guys less.
<daftykins> i had not noticed :D
<EriC^^> xD
<OneM_Industries> Heh.
<daftykins> seriously though, that drive is unlikely just going to get worse
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<daftykins> er *likely
<daftykins> silly fingers o0
<OneM_Industries> I might get Grandma a new drive a a christmas gift...
<OneM_Industries> Seriously, how did you figure that out though?
<Guest44692> ciao
<daftykins> Sectors requiring remap are typically discovered when a drive encounters data not writing to them properly, windows must've updated and put some data in a sensitive area, which has since corrupted causing the BSODs at boot. It stands to reason that writing to every single sector will force remaps to run through and all bad sectors to be found, since it'll write to every single one
<OneM_Industries> True.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: manufacturer diagnostics software actually does this as a testing method, Western Digital (that drives' brand) has this as an option on their Data Lifeguard software (DLG)
<Anthaas> "True" lol
<OneM_Industries> Problem is, I don't have a large enough spare drive for the data.
<daftykins> but sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=2M ; achieves the same
<daftykins> is it really full?
<EriC^^> i think badblocks can help, it has a non-destructive test i think
<Anthaas> Can someone help me fix my issue - I am trying to save a file via SFTP using SublimeText 3 - and am getting "Permission Denied". The folder's permissions are 755. Owner is root, group is "webusers". I am pushing using a user within the webusers group.
<OneM_Industries> Holy ****.
<EriC^^> Anthaas: 5 for the group is read + exec
<EriC^^> read = 4 , write = 2, exec = 1
<daftykins> ^ no write = no save.
<OneM_Industries> Grandma has surveillance video from 2010 on this drive.
<MonkeyDust> that's a trendy grandma
<EriC^^> this is a bit inappropriate for the channel, having said that, surveillance footage of what?
<daftykins> probably unwise to check, remember... you can't unsee...
<Anthaas> daftykins, EriC^^ changed it to 777 - same issue.
<daftykins> Anthaas: ugh that's not what we said.
<daftykins> Anthaas: i bet you've added your user to that group without logging out and in to reflect the changes hmm?
<daftykins> and never use 777.
<Anthaas> daftykins, Nope, I have logged out - and this is a very local private server - I don't plan on keeping it at 777
<EriC^^> they should have made it 666, so people think twice before using chmod 666 , 777 seems so non-threatening
<daftykins> :>
<Anthaas> I was just checking to see if it would fix giving all permissions.
<daftykins> bad practice++
<Anthaas> I know
<Anthaas> I am trying to identify why I am having Permission Failed
<daftykins> either your user isn't correctly in that group, or these permissions aren't being applied successfully
<daftykins> check the ownership of the parent folder as well as the individual files
<OneM_Industries> Video of the outside of her old house.
<OneM_Industries> Wonderful.
<OneM_Industries> Why she needs 300+GB of that, I do not know.
<raven54_> how to use IRC common syntax??
<daftykins> raven54_: #freenode can help with IRC queries, this is OS support.
<Casper-> raven54_: http://www.ircbeginner.com/
<raven54_> server:#hackerrank
<lnxmen> Hello, I have NVIDIA Optimus. Until now I used generally NVIDIA, so I don't have any idea what would go wrong. Anyway, ubuntu working on intel card (i915) seems to consume a lot of energy (25W) and cannot set right resolution.
<raven54_> #freenode
<Anthaas> raven54, its /join [channel]
<Anthaas> where channel could be #freenode
<tilpner> lnxmen - Do you happen to have a new Intel processor?
<lnxmen> Last time, power discharging was about 10-11W on intel, so I know it would be better than now.
<tilpner> Like... Skylake-new?
<lnxmen> tilpner: no. Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2820QM CPU @ 2.30GHz
<Anthaas> Right
<daftykins> sandybridge
<Anthaas> I am modifying some files over SFTP (as you know), and they are located in /home/anthaas/folder - setting 775 on /home doesn't seem a smart idea - what could/should I do?
<daftykins> lnxmen: /var/log/Xorg.0.log probably speaks of nouveau making use of the nvidia chip.
<Casper-> raven54:   /j #freenode
<lnxmen> daftykins: NVIDIA works fine...
<raven54> ok got it......
<Casper-> raven54: or (if u are using hexchat)  u can right click on #freenode , and click "join channel"
<daftykins> lnxmen: what do you mean? optimus setups often work by the nvidia chip drawing to the screen via the intel chip, if you have an implementation where you get to pick which is used in the BIOS, then that's different.
<reveal> Anthaas: why not 644
<daftykins> 644 = group read only, which is not what we were asked.
<reveal> Anthaas: or you can chmod 700 /home/anthaas/folder
<lnxmen> daftykins: Okay, I did not know that. If this is important, I am using proprietary drivers for NVIDIA (nvidia-358).
<reveal> daftykins: actually they asked for alternatives to 755 and 644 is an alternative
<Anthaas> reveal, 700 would also mean the group cannot modify the files inside.
<lnxmen> And Xorg log does not contain errors related to GPU.
<reveal> Anthaas: is this a shared folder for other users to access
<Anthaas> Yes
<Anthaas> I am beginning web development
<Anthaas> with a friend
<reveal> then create a group
<Anthaas> I ahve
<reveal> and add them to the group
<Anthaas> webusers
<Anthaas> which I have
<reveal> and chown blah.webusers /some/dir
<EriC^^> Anthaas: use a random dir outside your home dir
<EriC^^> Anthaas: like /var/ourwebstuff or something
<daftykins> reveal: mmm not what the original question was, nevermind... i'm not gonna fight it :)
<reveal> daftykins: sorry i misread it then
<Jan\> hey whats the command to extract a zip archive ?
<Anthaas> EriC^^, What would be a sensible permissions octal for /var then?
<reveal> Jan\: unzip
<lnxmen> Anthaas: 775
<pandaboy> Il y a des français ici ? x)
<EriC^^> Anthaas: i'd make it chmod 1770
<Anthaas> Why 0?
<pandaboy> Je me sens seul en vrai putain.
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> Anthaas: well the 1 doesn't make sense anymore cause it's just you 2 using it
<EriC^^> Anthaas: it's not common practice or so i was just thinking, maybe chmod 770 with chown root:webusers
<EriC^^> Anthaas: 0 so nobody else can view the files except for you and him
<Anthaas> EriC^^, that wouldn't stop people from being able to use a browser to find the files, would it?
<EriC^^> no if the main dir is 0 they can't list the files or access anything in it
<EriC^^> Anthaas: you could also make use of the sticky bit and have whatever files you create come up under your user, and whatever files he creates under his, that way things are more organized of what was added etc
<EriC^^> ( i guess, i'm not sure about common web development practices )
<EriC^^> Anthaas: chmod 1770 , then chown root:webusers
<EriC^^> you won't be able to delete his files, and he won't be able to delete yours, but you'd both be able to read them
<reveal> EriC^^: what they did chmod 0660 for files 2770 for directories and umask 007
<EriC^^> reveal: you mean the web development?
<reveal> yeah
<reveal> what if they did=/what they did
<EriC^^> 2770 would let any files created have the same group of the group of the dir
<Anthaas> We want to be able to edit each others files
<EriC^^> reveal: that makes sense
<reveal> heeh
<EriC^^> reveal: if every different user logged in that way they could all modify eachother files
<reveal> not if they arent in the group
<EriC^^> well yeah
<EriC^^> Anthaas: i think you should do chmod 2770
<EriC^^> with chown root:webusers
<Dresk|Laptop> OerHeks: Using the xset command line doesn't seem to affect what the GUI power manager shows
<zertyui> hi htere
<Dresk|Laptop> OerHeks: I guess I should be clear that I am using the Xfce "Power Management" which has a checkbox to allow for its use or not
<zertyui> i try to to make sysmlink
<EriC^^> reveal: you work in web development stuff?
<reveal> ehh i dabble here and there
<zertyui> between /var/log/apache
<zertyui> and dedicate fs on /mnt/part2
<hdon_> hi all :) i'm booting ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 iso and i'm getting a 32-bit kernel!
<zertyui> after ln -s /var/log/apache /mnt/part2
<EriC^^> hdon_: type uname -m
<hdon_> this sucks because i'm trying to use it to rescue a 64-bit system, and i can't run the 64-bit binaries!
<hdon_> EriC^^: it's i686
<EriC^^> what makes you think it's a x86_64 iso?
<thepeter> Hi all
<EriC^^> hdon_: what are you trying to rescue exactly? grub?
<zertyui> i can able able to access to my /var/log/apache throught my sysmlink on /mnt/part2
<zertyui> the same fs partition is accessible on my server 2
<alessandro_> ciao
<zertyui> where i can't cd to that symlik
<reveal> what does /proc/cpuinfo tell you
<zertyui> can anyone explain whyN
<thepeter> I made small script to chcange resolution after I login sinceubuntu won't recognize monitor, and the script runs but with no effect (and when I run it manually it does its job) whe could be the problem please?
<hdon_> EriC^^: hmm... well, i suppose the disk may be mislabeled... naively i assumed the disk came with both 64-bit and 32-bit binaries... it must be mislabeled
<acetakwas> Is it safe to version control my .config directory in my home folder?
<hdon_> EriC^^: not grub, per se. i have an old centos system with a raid1 that i've adjusted and the initramfs can no longer properly mount the array
<anonyuser> I currently use Ubuntu 14.04.03 with GNOME 3.9.90 - is it possible to upgrade to the latest stable? is it safe enough?
<tomasm-> anyone know what STA or AP mode is in regards to network wifi drivers? I have to compile my own to get my stick working, and people are saying to set STA mode in the Make file
<hdon_> EriC^^: also the live ubuntu i'm booting doens't come with mdadm by default -- that seems silly for an install cd!
<hdon_> i don't mean to complain, sorry :(
<hdon_> it's easy enough to apt-get install mdadm but tedious to do it like four times, especially since it drags in postfix for the mdadm monitor
 * thepeter created script to change resolution on monitor on starup which does the job when executed manually but when it runs at login (from .config/autostart directory) there is no effect 
<hdon_> thepeter: paste your script :)
<daftykins> tomasm-: AP sounds like access point, STA reminds me of one of broadcom's drivers
<hdon_> thepeter: please use a pastebin if it's multiple lines
<hdon_> brb
<tomasm-> standalone?
<daftykins> tomasm-: what chipset does your device use?
<tomasm-> realtek 2870
<daftykins> ah no idea about that model.
<tomasm-> I honestly just want a large range wifi usb stick to work in ubuntu. I have no luck with netgear's AC1200 or N900 so far... tho I swore I had the N900 (WNDA3100v3) work before
<tomasm-> Need to find something that either walmart  or best buy sells
<thepeter> hdon_: yop, ok
<daftykins> tomasm-: see that's inherently flawed by definition; USB stick and good range, just no.
<daftykins> tomasm-: is it for a desktop system?
<tomasm-> daftykins, actually i had better range with the stick than I did with my internal wifi
<tomasm-> daftykins, laptop
<daftykins> that means nothing if you're using Linux as it goes.
<tomasm-> daftykins, what do you mean?
<daftykins> well a bad Linux driver could use a card poorly.
<tomasm-> daftykins, well i just want a functional driver. no luck so far.
<Anthaas> EriC^^, with 770, when accessing a HTML file through a browser, I get Forbidden - do not have permission to access / on the server.
<daftykins> tomasm-: mmm, get a chipset that's compatible if you can
<Anthaas> EriC^^, Oh wait, sorry, that is 775
<EriC^^> Anthaas: did you logout and back in after adding yourself to the webusers group?
<tomasm-> anyone know of a wifi stick that has simple linux driver support, something that wont take me hours to figure out? I just need something with better range than my internal wifi (which kinda sucks)
<Anthaas> Yeah
<EriC^^> Anthaas: 770 should work, 775 isn't needed and will let anyone access it
<Anthaas> Added myself to the webusers group ages ago
<tomasm-> daftykins, I would if I could find  something that I can drive to a store for. I don't know what will work until I try and fail
<smerdyakow> hellow fellows. suspend is not working on my dell precision m6400 on ubuntu 15.10. I googled, nothing, what to do?
<daftykins> tomasm-: well in the shop you need to look up the chipset used and then compatibility. i've seen atheros based stuff work well
<EriC^^> Anthaas: oh, you mean you're accessing it like opening a webpage? from the web browser?
<Anthaas> EriC^^, Yes
<EriC^^> Anthaas: that doesn't really depend on you by default, the www-data user accesses stuff
<EriC^^> Anthaas: if you're using apache, the default dir it starts in is /var/www/html
<Anthaas> and the www-data user won't have permission to because they arent in the group
<Anthaas> Yeah
<EriC^^> so localhost/ , would be /var/www/html
<EriC^^> Anthaas: you can add them as an acl to the dir i guess, but thene everybody with access to the machine can view the files
<EriC^^> setfacl -m user:www-data:rx /var/www/html/<some dir> , if you want read + exec access
<Anthaas> Right - this is getting quite confused now.
<Anthaas> I have /var/www/html where all my files are.
<Anthaas> I want myself and my friend to be able to rwx etc all files, I want anybody else to still be able to view them as a web page.
<thepeter> hdon_: http://pastebin.com/T4bZmKiJ
<bigtone_> anyone there?
<thepeter> hdon_: I'll be back in an hour
<bigtone_> i am wondering if anyone has experience setting up libreswan?
<daftykins> bigtone_: better to ask the channel what you tried and what went wrong.
<daftykins> +with
<acetakwas> Is it safe to version control my .config directory in my home folder?
<BluesKaj> bigtone_, /j #swan for advice
<bigtone_> i have a vm on AWS that is running libreswan, it has a private ip that is natted to an elastic ip, I am trying to connect to a juniper device and the other side wants me to specify left and leftnexthop with the public eips  I am not sure if the traffic is getting to the other side I see traffic trying to get out
<bigtone_> #swan
<rypervenche> acetakwas: You can if you like, sure. You may find that it updates often and have to ignore some files/directories.
<acetakwas> rypervenche::  Okay, thanks.
<rypervenche> acetakwas: If using git, and you find it too annoying to keep track of, you can always simply remove the .git directory and it will no longer be version-controlled.
<acetakwas> rypervenche::  thanks, I'll probably just gitignore most of them
<acetakwas> I only need specific configs like Sublime-Text
<guest138388> which channel on freenode can I ask question about network protocols?
<EriC^^> guest138388: ##networking
<guest138388> thanks (duh-doy)
<Anthaas> So, I have some web development files (php, html, etc) in /var/www/html - I want these files to be visible to anybody using a web browser, but I would also like me and a friend to be able to edit them etc (rwx) - what permissions shoudl I give to which files/directories?
<daftykins> i'd own them as www-data:www-data then add you and your friends user to the 'www-data' group.
<daftykins> *friend
<Anthaas> daftykins, would this allow us both to edit them over an SFTP connection?
<Anthaas> ls -l
<Anthaas> oops
<daftykins> yes
<libregeekingkid> could someone give me repos of xenial which I can add to my sources.list?
<k1l> libregeekingkid: xenial ist in development phase. that will make your system unstable. you know that?
<libregeekingkid> k1l: Yes I am aware of it.
<libregeekingkid> k1l: I am trying to get them on web. Haven't found them yet
<k1l> libregeekingkid: then join #ubuntu+1
<Anthaas> daftykins, Permission denied on upload of file to /var/www/html (owned by root, group is www-data) by anthaas (a user in www-data) after a restart/relog
<Anthaas> oh, you said to change the owner to www-data
<Anthaas> oops
<daftykins> Anthaas: i said www-data:www-data .
<praeconium> I am having a weird issue with network, ifconfig gives only 'lo' while sudo lshw -c network gives only blinking 'USB', something is off with config.
<swamp> Hello
<praeconium> Anyone has an idea how to setup basic eth0? I am using 15.04
<daftykins> you don't have a module loaded for whatever adapter you have, praeconium
<rypervenche> praeconium: What does "ip a" give? (in pastebin please)
<swamp> русские есть?
<daftykins> praeconium: you're running it with -a right? ifconfig -a shows even downed interfaces.
<k1l> !ru | swamp
<ubottu> swamp: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<praeconium> daftykins: yes, with an -a, what do You suggest for loading module?
<daftykins> identifying what your NIC is to start with.
<praeconium> rypervenche: I dont have internet on that computer
<Anthaas> daftykins, still permission denied.
<praeconium> But when I type ip I get 'Usage: ip [ OPTIONS ] OBJECT {COMMAND | help} ...'
<daftykins> Anthaas: you're definitely doing something wrong - however i can't help right now
<praeconium> daftykins: on initial install I had connection, then I installed openssh server, and ufw allow 22, and restarter. No connection since.
<rypervenche> praeconium: Can you give us the number in [] from the following output please?: lspci -nn | grep Ether
<rypervenche> praeconium: It should be two 4-digit numbers separated by a colon.
<EriC^^> praeconium: you don't need ufw allow 22 by default
<praeconium> rypervenche: I get many lines of two digits, but the last one is 04:0e.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rec c0)
<praeconium> EriC^^: Ok, how do You ssh to the machine then? :)
<decci> Hello I have been working on building .DEB packages
<rypervenche> praeconium: You also ran the grep part of the command I gave you?
<decci> I have around 40 packages built
<decci> Now there is a sequence which I need to follow to get it installed. I am thinking of building .DEB package which gets all these .DEB packages installed
<praeconium> rypervenche: Yes.
<praeconium> rypervenche: Sorry, had double ||
<praeconium> I dont get any number
<praeconium> Just new line in terminal
<brucce> ola
<decci> Since now I have been provided with precompiled source code for each components. Now for this .DEB package to be built, what is the process
<brucce> donde estas
<decci> Hello Guys
<decci> Need a suggestion regarding .DEB package building
<brucce> eu  sou brasileiro  and you
<k1l> decci: #ubuntu-packaging
<k1l> !br | brucce
<ubottu> brucce: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ioria> praeconium, sudo lshw -c Network | grep product
<brucce> ok
<blackflow> Hello. Is there some known memory leak bug with long running Firefox and/or Chromium? My 4GB system (15.10) was very sluggish until I closed those two which released 3GB of RAM! starting them back, with same tabs back again, consumed only 1GB, meaning cca 2GB was obviously leaked.
<praeconium> ioria: I get same blinking 'USB' and then new line in terminal
<ioria> praeconium, it'a desktop ?
<praeconium> ioria: yes
<ioria> praeconium, integrated or pci card ?  ethernet i mean
<praeconium> The weird thing is that without cable the switch has yellow on
<praeconium> ioria: integrated, I think.
<lnxmen> So, what would cause high power consumption? Normally, there is 11-12W, now its 30W.
<ioria> praeconium, lspci | grep Ethern   , again please
<praeconium> ioria: Just a new line in terminal
<praeconium> No output
<blackflow> in addition there's a zombie firefox process I cannot kill even with SIGKILL
<ioria> praeconium, sorry... idk.... broken if integrated ... displaced if it's acard  ???
<praeconium> Ok, in your opinion, there is no signal from the switch?
<ioria> no
<praeconium> Its weird because last night on first install I was browsing internet, that is why I doubt its broken. Will re-install now, what else to do..
<ioria> praeconium, i mean, no sign in lspci... it's not a good sign
<praeconium> I get that
<praeconium> Thank You non the less
<ioria> praeconium, check the slots ... i saw you have a Firewire ...
<praeconium> ioria: its integrated, motherboard is in front of me, i can not change slot for it
<ioria> praeconium, try  pci=use_crs,realloc  as kernel option ... but it's unlikely
<blackflow> how do I kill a zombie process (state Z)? sudo kill -9 <pid> doesn't do anything
<jpds> blackflow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuGjtlsKo4s
<jpds> blackflow: https://askubuntu.com/questions/30891/is-there-any-way-to-kill-a-zombie-process-without-reboot
<blackflow> SIGCHLD, thanks.
<smerdyakow> \\\ hellow fellows. suspend is not working on my dell precision m6400 on ubuntu 15.10. I googled, nothing, what to do?
<micahf> hey there, I'm having trouble using the fglrx driver on ubuntu.  my graphics card (R9 290) is plugged in via expresscard port to my laptop, which also has an intel integrated chipset (HD 3000, Sandy Bridge).  upon first installing the fglrx drivers, I'm able to use the card with the intel graphics disabled.  However, if I unplug the card and reboot, ubuntu switches over to muxless mode, which works great for programs like glxgears, but
<micahf> for the software I need, (Fragmentarium), GL_RENDERER is set at startup to the the integrated intel chipset.  How can I fix this?  xrandr --listproviders shows both integrated and discrete chipsets as providers.  I've tried setting DISPLAY=:1, but that doesn't seem to change the GL_RENDERER used by Fragmentarium
<micahf> I should clarify, this is after I plug the card back in and reboot
<daftykins> micahf: so to be clear, you want your laptop to work automatically depending on whether the card is in or not?
<micahf> daftykins, yeah, and right now when an application requests and open gl context at startup (chrome, fragmentarium, etc), it seems to be getting back one for the sandy bridge chipset
<daftykins> i don't think you're going to find it friendly trying to get something like that going on Linux.
<micahf> daftykins, maybe I have to disable the integrated graphics in the bios :(
<micahf> daftykins, but somehow after installing fglrx while the card is plugged in, integrated graphics are disabled, so there must be a way to do that
<daftykins> i highly doubt you will have any control to do that on a laptop.
<micahf> daftykins: i mean, it works after I apt-get remove fglrx* and reinstall the driver
<micahf> daftykins: it works until I reboot with the card unplugged
<perks> hey is there anyway to poll and parse CPU utilization of multiple cores without downloading additional packages?
<micahf> daftykins: so at the very least I'd think there would be a way to do configuration that the installer does without completely removing and reinstalling
<micahf> daftykins: but i've tried dpkg-reconfigure and that doesn't do it
<daftykins> micahf: no, i would guess that installing it whilst running is able to initialise the card then and there, but on reboot it breaks it due to boot approaches being different. which fglrx and ubuntu version is this?
<daftykins> maybe there's newer?
<nuboro> how can i become ubuntu touch on my mobile
<thepeter> hdon_: I am back, so where am I mistaken please?
<daftykins> !touch | nuboro
<ubottu> nuboro: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> nuboro: i dont think you can fit inside it
<daftykins> EriC^^: :D
<nuboro> ?? EriC^^
<micahf> daftykins: 15.04 and the crimson drivers installed from amd, although I also tried with fglrx-updates from the ubuntu repos
<micahf> same effect
<hdon_> thepeter: sorry i was afk
<daftykins> micahf: ah ok, mmm sorry beyond me, i'd look for someone good with graphics at a lower level
<thepeter> hdon_: np mee too just came back
<hdon_> thepeter: and you said you had put it in two different locations or run it from two different scripts or something and in one it works and in the other it doesn't?
<EriC^^> nuboro: i was j/k :)
<EriC^^> nuboro: follow the link above and /join #ubuntu-touch
<nuboro> ok but can you have any
<thepeter> hdon_: the script is in the first part and it does what it is supposed to do and the second is.desktop file which is in .config/autostart to execute it at login
<EriC^^> thepeter: i dont think you put .desktop files in .config/autostart
<micahf> daftykins: it's okay, thanks for your feedback
<develooper> EriC^^: Hi again
<EriC^^> thepeter: ah i think you do
<EriC^^> develooper: hi
<develooper> EriC^^:  I just thought about 7 to 9 keys mapping
<develooper> EriC^^: can we map map another key
<EriC^^> thepeter: pastebin the .desktop file
<develooper> EriC^^: so I can map 7 to 7
<thepeter> EriC^^:  http://pastebin.com/T4bZmKiJ
<EriC^^> develooper: yeah
<EriC^^> develooper: you can map another button to 7, or if you want the actual 7 key to work, you'd lose the 9 though
<develooper> EriC^^: so my pc recognizes two 9 buttons
<develooper> so if I map real 7 button to 7 button
<develooper> then real 9 button will write 7
<EriC^^> thepeter: i dont think that would work from there, it would reset as it logged in more
<EriC^^> thepeter: add it to ~/.profile
<develooper> very absurd situation :)
<EriC^^> develooper: yeah :)
<thepeter> EriC^^: the .desktop file or the scrip itself?
<thepeter> script ^^
<EriC^^> thepeter: add /path/to/script
<EriC^^> it will still run when you log into a tty though, you can try adding if [ ! -z $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ]; then /path/to/script; fi
<EriC^^> so it only runs if a desktop environment is present, but experiment with that later
<thepeter> EriC^^: okay will try that tomor when I am in office (even thou I am not quite sure what you mean, could you pastebin it for me please?)
<EriC^^> sure
<EriC^^> thepeter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13832596/
<Techspectre> How can I monitor CPU and memory usage of a web hosting server via a shell on my machine?
<daftykins> Techspectre: top
<daftykins> managing your worker count with apache is a #1 to reducing resource usage
<Techspectre> daftykins, I'm looking at top. What do I need? I have FTP login info, but...
<daftykins> Techspectre: what on earth are you doing with FTP login details? you have to SSH in to a Linux web server to use 'top'
<Sewerrat> Hello, what laptop would you reccomend for schoolwork/university? I want it to work directly when i install ubuntu, no extra drivers etc. price: 600 euro
<Techspectre> daftykins, lol sorry man I'm not a systems admin by trade so I don't know how to do that. I do have a linux server and I know the username and password. How can I log into it via top?
<Ben64> Techspectre: top is an application, you don't log into anything with it
<daftykins> Techspectre: what's the OS you want to connect from?
<Techspectre> How do I run top from the server
<Techspectre> Ubuntu
<daftykins> open the terminal then, and run "ssh -l username hostname" where hostname = mywebserver.com or an IP address if it's on the LAN.
<daftykins> Sewerrat: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux for picking a system
<pbx> when i switch my primary mouse button, my login manager doesn't pick it up.  not a huge problem but is there a workaround?
<thepeter> EriC^^: thx
<EriC^^> pbx: hmm, try gsettings list-recursively | grep mouse
<EriC^^> if you can figure out which one controls the primary mouse button, you can change that for the lightdm user
<teward> How can I reduce the likelihood of things being put into swap instead of RAM?
<EriC^^> thepeter: np
<pbx> EriC^^, yeah, it's `org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse left-handed` - but how do i set that for a particular user? su ?
<EriC^^> pbx: sudo -i
<Techspectre> Got it!
<Techspectre> Thanks guys
<EriC^^> then type su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<EriC^^> pbx: open another terminal and type xhost +local:
<pbx> EriC^^, "non-network local connections being added to access control list"
<EriC^^> pbx: sorry, i'm thinking to open dconf-editor, yeah just su lightdm and do it
<EriC^^> well ok, since you're already there, type dconf-editor as lightdm and set it
<win32> EriC^^,  why in (About This Computer) say > Graphic : >> Intel® Haswell Mobile
<EriC^^> that's the graphics card i guess
<honey12> i have installed eclipse in ubuntu 15.04 but i cant get  any plugin even in perspective my eclipse verstion is 3.8.1
<honey12> any help?
<win32> EriC^^,  normal graphic i have > product: GK208M [GeForce GT 740M]
<EriC^^> win32: try lspci | grep VGA
<win32> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<win32> not use GT 740M.. i think it's shared graphic.
<EriC^^> win32: yeah
<win32> EriC^^, i think when need more memory use > Orginal graphic GetForce GT 740M / 2GB
<honey12> is there any one who can help haddop -eclipse plugin is not showing up in eclipse?
<EriC^^> win32: yeah a hybrid setup
<win32> EriC^^ Thanks You Expert
<decci> I am getting this error while running omreport on one of Dell server http://pastebin.com/uaPJVRH8
<decci> omreport chassis Error! Hardware or Feature Not Present.
<decci> How to get this fixed
<decci> omreport system summary works fine
<MyStuff> hi, I have a problem to pressure configuration of my wacom intuos. He doesn't to keep my config and I don't know why...
<lotuspsychje> honey12: mabey the #eclipse channel can help you out?
<Lokie> try #4. lubuntu, Xfce configured, screen will not sleep just stay lit but black / blank
<EriC^^> Lokie: what are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> Lokie  those loose words are not very clear
<Lokie> when notebook is inactive I want the screen to turn of after X minutes
<MonkeyDust> Lokie  system settings, screensaver
<Lokie> even though I 've configured xfce  power manager
<Lokie> It's set for xfce to control screensaver
<lotuspsychje> MyStuff: can this help mate? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_linuxwacom_driver
<ioria> Lokie, you mean 'suspend ' is not working ?
<lotuspsychje> evening ioria and MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Lokie
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  *
<EriC^^> Lokie: try xset s <seconds>
<ioria> lotuspsychje, Hi Lotus ^_^
<Lokie> ioria suspend works fine on the configured time
<KSFT> I have a Windows executable file that I want to open with mono when I double click it in the file manager, but it's opening with wine by default.
<Lokie> screen turning off doesn't
<KSFT> I don't see mono in the list of other programs to open it with.
<KSFT> How do I have it open with mono by default?
<lotuspsychje> KSFT: did you try rightmouse/properties?
<KSFT> lotuspsychje: yeah
<KSFT> mono isn't in the list of other programs
<lotuspsychje> KSFT: how dis you install mono?
<KSFT> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-get install mono-runtime
<KSFT> and mono-complete
<EriC^^> KSFT: in properties?
<KSFT> EriC^^: I tried that, but mono isn't in the list of other programs to open it with
<Lokie> mm if I start screensaver it throws: gnome screensaver daemon is running. it must be stopped for xscreensaver to work properly
<MyStuff> lotuspsychje: It's not a problem to detection, my wacom works well. Just do not keep my pressure sensibility config :/
<EriC^^> KSFT: ok, it has to have a .desktop file to be in that list
<lotuspsychje> Lokie: uninstall gnome screensaver first
<Lokie> so maybe I got multiple stuff trying to control screensaver / screen sleep?
<lotuspsychje> Lokie: then launch xscreensaver --nosplash at boot
<Rene___> Hey there, i tried to install ubuntu today while deleting windows10 from that hard disk, but all i get now is "select proper boot device", which i already did. I am able to run the live-demo and already tried to fix the error with boot-repair it tells me im just fine. Can anyone help?
<KSFT> EriC^^: should I create a .desktop file somewhere?
<Lokie> lotuspsychje how exactly?
<EriC^^> KSFT: which executable do you use to launch mono usually?
<KSFT> I don't know
<EriC^^> how do you launch it usually
<KSFT> I just type "mono <file>.exe"
<KSFT> in a terminal
<lotuspsychje> Lokie: purge gnome screensaver
<daftykins> Rene___: is your system EFI capable?
<EriC^^> KSFT: try dpkg -L mono-complete | grep desktop
<Lokie> lotuspsychje yea I did that. Not sure about the launch xscreensaver at boot
<lotuspsychje> Lokie: startup items
<KSFT> EriC^^: nothing
<lotuspsychje> Lokie: then choose xscreensaver --nosplash as command
<EriC^^> KSFT: ok, try to make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications for mono
<KSFT> EriC^^: what should it contain?
<lnxmen> I have NVIDIA Optimus and last time power consumption increased for a 250%. How would I reverse changes or somehow make it work?
<KSFT> EriC^^: it should be called "mono.desktop", right?
<EriC^^> KSFT: yeah, you can copy another .desktop file to use as a template
<daftykins> !efi | Rene___ have a look here and see if you get the white text on black background (EFI) boot when you boot from your DVD/USB flash drive
<ubottu> Rene___ have a look here and see if you get the white text on black background (EFI) boot when you boot from your DVD/USB flash drive: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: did you install nvidia-prime?
<EriC^^> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/<some file> /usr/share/applications/mono.desktop
<lnxmen> lotuspsychje: yes, I am currentyl using it.
<Lokie> lotuspsychje for startup items I need to install lxsession-edit ?
<EriC^^> KSFT: i'm trying to think of a CLI program that might have a desktop file to use the same options
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: did you set to power saving mode in nvidia-settings?
<KSFT> EriC^^: wine?
<lotuspsychje> Lokie: your in lubuntu?
<Lokie> yea
<lotuspsychje> Lokie: ask the #lubuntu guys, long time no use myself sorry :p
<lnxmen> lotuspsychje: Of course. It's set for Intel (Power Saving Mode).
<Lokie> ok thx :)
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: wich driver version in use mate?
<lnxmen> For Intel: i915, NVIDIA: proprietary nvidia-358
<Rene___> daftykins: well, i was wrong, i had the black screen, therefore it should be uefi
<EriC^^> KSFT: no, htop though
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: and ubuntu version?
<lnxmen> lsmod shows i915
<lnxmen> 15.10
<EriC^^> KSFT: do you have htop installed?
<daftykins> Rene___: ok, if you enter your EFI you likely need to change the boot choice from 'Windows Boot Manager' to 'Ubuntu' (or the hard disk/SSD name)
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: have you done anything special to get to 250%?
<KSFT> EriC^^: now I do
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<KSFT> oh, that looks useful
<EriC^^> KSFT: cp the htop.desktop file as mono.desktop
<lnxmen> Nothing. If I had done something, I would reverse it. Last time I have been just upgrading Ubuntu several times.
<Gimmesum> <--new to ubuntu. If i'm installing ubuntu v10 on a non-pae P4 laptop, do the updates stop before the version that requires PAE?
<lnxmen> No idea which update has increase power consumption.
<Gimmesum> apologize, im installing ubuntu v10 which apparently doesn't require pae
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: can you try different driver version perhaps maybe 340 or 346 and test the differences?
<daftykins> Gimmesum: all 10.xx versions are EOL, so i would not do that - apparently Lubuntu will still install on older machines.
<KSFT> EriC^^: then I just edit the obvious things?
<EriC^^> KSFT: yeah
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: maybe check syslog and dmesg aswell
<lnxmen> lotuspsychje: What NVIDIA drivers has to power consumption if I am currently using i915? Of course I can, just asking to know.
<lnxmen> I checked them. No errors.
<MonkeyDust> Gimmesum  you can install and even use 10.04 or 10.10, but not upgrade it in any way or find repos for it
<daftykins> dangerous to not warn the use of EOL :(
<EriC^^> KSFT: i think you want the command to be mono %U
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: i guess optimus cards, driver versions influence both have you tried LTS also?
<lnxmen> I tried LTS version of kernel.
<KSFT> EriC^^: after "Exec=", right?
<Gimmesum> monkeydust & daftykins: thank you
<Rene___> daftykins: i cant get into the windows manager anymore, it is deleted already. All i can do is change priority in bios. That is set to the hard disk he cant read, so i get the "select proper boot device message".
<daftykins> Rene___: it's the EFI i refer to, nothing on disk - the BIOS indeed :)
<EriC^^> KSFT: yeah
<KSFT> EriC^^: it worked
<KSFT> weird...
<ioria> Gimmesum, are you sure it's a P 4 ?
<daftykins> Rene___: are you typing from this live session right now?
<KSFT> seems to have reset some of the data the program stored
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: maybe htop can enlight also whats going high load
<KSFT> oh well
<KSFT> nothing important
<lnxmen> lotuspsychje: I installed nvidia-355. I am sure that this driver works very well (12W power consumption). So, need to reboot.
<lnxmen> lotuspsychje: I check all this possible simple things.
<lnxmen> I checked *
<daftykins> Rene___: i'll brb
<EriC^^> Rene___: hi
<lnxmen> Okay, I think changing nvidia drivers to 355 solved a problem.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | lnxmen
<ubottu> lnxmen: Glad you made it! :-)
<lnxmen> 14.5W of power consumption
<Rene___> daftykins: no im not, sitting at another computer right next to the problem
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: maybe you could file a bug against 358.16?
<EriC^^> Rene___: type sudo parted -l | nc cwillu.com 10101
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: could be usefull for other users
<lnxmen> I would. What should I do?
<EriC^^> Rene___: it'll give you a link, paste it here
<lotuspsychje> !bug | lnxmen
<ubottu> lnxmen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<EriC^^> KSFT: that's odd, i doubt it has to do with the desktop file though
<BigFire> hello, i would like to ask how to downgrade gcc from 4.8.4 to 4.8.2?
<lnxmen> Okay, I will send them bug report. Thanks for help, mate.
<Rene___> eric^^: where do i type this
<EriC^^> Rene___: in a terminal, press ctrl+alt+t
<Rene___> eric^^ daftykins: what i can already give you is this
<Rene___> eric^^ daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13832446/
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: thank you for feedback, usefull for us aswell
<goddard> Got another interesting question here... I have fixed most my others issues, but still have one little issue.  For some reason when I wake my system up from suspend one of my USB ports is inactive.  If I reboot it works.
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok ty
<goddard> I think it is a USB 2 port that has the ability to go into legacy mode, at least that is what it says in my BIOS.
<EriC^^> Rene___: can you run the new command though?
<Rene___> eric^^ daftykins: sure but im not in the demo atm
<Rene___> eric^^ daftykins: could take some time
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, 1 sec, btw daftykins has gone he'll be back shortly
<lotuspsychje> goddard: can you feedback how you fixxed the xbox controller
<BigFire> Does anyone know how to downgrade gcc from 4.8.4 to 4.8.2, which is needed by CUDA?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: i removed xpad
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: downgrade isnt reccomended, its usefull to use package version for your ubuntu version
<goddard> lotuspsychje: it was the problem really..
<lotuspsychje> goddard: the sticky note app?
<EriC^^> Rene___: i think i see the problem already
<BigFire> then what would you suggest me to do? My ubuntu version is fine.
<goddard> lotuspsychje: nah the kernel module xpad.c
<lotuspsychje> goddard: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: a real fix would require refactoring the xpad code
<EriC^^> Rene___: can you boot a live demo? you need to fix the efibootmgr so that ubuntu is first in the order
<Gimmesum> ioria: Pentium M sorry
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> Rene___: also try to disable secureboot
<ioria> Gimmesum, so 10 is good :))))
<lotuspsychje> !info gcc trusty | BigFire is your version
<ubottu> BigFire is your version: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: kernel = 3.13.0-57-generic
<ioria> Gimmesum, the you have to do some complicated upgrade
<Rene___> eric^^: its starting at the moment
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: gcc (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04) 4.8.4
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: i think i have accidentally updated the gcc to 4.8.4
<Xeno> umm.... Can someone please explain how to claim a task in Google Code-In
<Xeno> I claimed one yesterday and I cant find it anymore
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: did you add ppa or download a deb?
<Xeno> ???
<lotuspsychje> Xeno: how is this related to ubuntu?
<Rene___> eric^^: its ready now, what should i do?
<Xeno> Yes
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: neither, i think it was via update&&upgrade
<EriC^^> Rene___: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: in trusty-updates gcc 's version is 4.8.4
<Xeno> Umm.... I was gonna do a task for Ubuntu but Google Code in system is horrible...
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: im on 4.8.2 and kernel 3.13.0-71-generic here
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: have you updated system to 14.04.3?
<Rene___> eric^^: did that, got no response, just a new line
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, that means it's worked
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: how do i check whether it is 14.04.3? i can find it nowhere
<Rene___> eric^^: just restart and try or anything else?
<EriC^^> Rene___: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: uname -a
<EriC^^> Rene___: no, not yet
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<EriC^^> Rene___: do you have internet access on the live demo?
<BigFire> lotuspsychje:Linux SilverFairy 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 09:28:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> BigFire: type apt-cache policy gcc
<EriC^^> it should say where gcc came from
<BigFire>  lotuspsychje: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: linux silverfairy?
<linoob> super noob, here.  does anyone know how I'd go about installing  the development package that contains xcb/xcb_icccm.h
<linoob> and xkbcommon/xkbcommon.h
<EriC^^> that's the hostname lotuspsychje
<ash_work> what's the gear called in the upper right hand corner?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: oh right
<BigFire> EriC^^: gcc:
<BigFire>   Installed: 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6  Candidate: 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6  Version table: *** 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 0
<EriC^^> BigFire: ok, so you have 4.8.2
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: Silverfairy can be ignored.. computer name
<hdon_> hi all :) i'm booting ubuntu server 64-bit installer. the menu is annoying and i don't think it's going to do what i want to do, so i go to another VT. well, there's no parted!
<EriC^^> BigFire: ah i see the mix-up, i have the same package installed (4.8.2) but gcc --version shows 4.8.4
<BigFire> EriC^^: but when i type gcc --version, i got 4.8.4
<daftykins> hdon_: install it? :)
<hdon_> daftykins: oh... duh :)
<Rene___> eric^^ did the install command, yes i have internet
<hdon_> daftykins: but really, it should be on the installer
<hdon_> and.. what are parted_devices and parted_server?
<daftykins> hdon_: i'm kinda surprised that it's not, standard server 64-bit ISO huh? which version?
<hdon_> hmm... maybe parted_server is some kind of headless parted for the installer to talk to
<hdon_> daftykins: 14.04.3
<BigFire> EriC^^: so your situation is the same as mine?
<daftykins> LTS, that's what i like to see!
<hdon_> daftykins: can't install it, not apt-get :3
<MonkeyDust> hdon_  the .iso cannot be modified, because one single user wants it
<hdon_> this isn't like the liveboot
<carl_> I'm having some problems with netbeans and I want to erase all files and traces of netbeans on my computer before I try to reinstall it. How do i do that the easiest way?
<hdon_> MonkeyDust: every user should want parted
<EriC^^> BigFire: yeah
<MonkeyDust> hdon_  no, server isnt live, it's an installer
<daftykins> carl_: depends how you installed it.
<hdon_> MonkeyDust: and an installer should have common partitioning tools.
<MonkeyDust> hdon_  try to convince the dev's
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, type ls -lR /mnt | pastebinit
<BigFire> EriC^^: excellent :D
<EriC^^> Rene___: also type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr , then type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<carl_> first I installed the latest version by downloading it from their website and I installed from their sh file
<hdon_> actually, maybe i have net installer
<daftykins> hdon_: i might have to give this one a check myself, definitely bug worthy
<hdon_> the image was only 230 MB -- sounds like net installer to me
<hdon_> but still... to have no parted...
<daftykins> hdon_: yeah if you grabbed a mini.iso...
<carl_> then when that didnt work I tried installing it by the usual sudo apt-get install netbeans
<carl_> so I think I have a mix of both versions
<hdon_> well, thanks for the help guys :)
<hdon_> i will try to use the installer to do my partitioning
<daftykins> hdon_: there's no net installer anymore, mini.iso is like 38MB then there's full server which is at least 400MB i would've thought, can you check the filename?
<hdon_> daftykins: oh, huh... let me double check which i got then
<hdon_> ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<hdon_> looks575MB
<daftykins> ah yeah that's full, weird.
<carl_> I ran remove from the terminal though but I think I still got some old files left
<carl_> can I run a search for all folders mentioning netbeans and erase them?
<carl_> or is that a bad idea?
<daftykins> carl_: i'd check your $PATH and see if all netbeans related entries in there are killed
<carl_> daftykins: what do I type to do that?
<daftykins> carl_: sure, but obviously apply sense before killing them all :D something like "find / -name "*netbean*"
<daftykins> well, echo $PATH ; to check your path for any netbeans related directories
<hdon_> so in the "Parittion Disks" step, i am warned, "Before RAID can be configured, the changes have to be written to the storage devices." but i didn't get an opportunity to partition both disks, only one. maybe i can't choose "guided - use full disk" option if i want to partition both
<carl_> daftykins: I just did that and I find no traces of netbeans
<hdon_> second thing that bothers me is this: "The following partitions are going to be formatted" -- does this mean it will create the filesystems? i don't need that yet, i need my raid ready first
<Rene2_> eric^^: i joined with the demo and did those commands, had to enter y at some point
<carl_> I will type the find command and see if I can find anything else
<Rene2_> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13834564/
<daftykins> hdon_: nah i think you'd want manual for that
<Rene2_> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13834613/
<Rene2_> eric^^: those are the 2 links
<carl_> so it should be find - name "*netbean*"?
<hdon_> daftykins: i don't see anything specifically called "manual" -- what option am i looking for?
<carl_> and if I find nothing it should be totally erased?
<BigFire> ... anyone knows how to downgrade gcc from 4.8.4 to 4.8.2 for CUDA installation?
<hdon_> i guess i could boot into another system and partition them from there
<EriC^^> daftykins: what do you think the UEFI: ST... entry is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13834613/
<mekoo> Hi, I am trying to connect through ssh into a VirtualBox (running ubuntu on guest and host). I have create a "host-only adapter" on my host and configured my guest http://dpaste.com/066FTC5
<hdon_> also, i noticed that my BIOS gets my disk sizes wrong... is this gonna cause me trouble? linux detects the correct disk sizes
<mekoo> But when I ping my guest, it says destination unreacheble
<daftykins> EriC^^: that's a 1TB seagate laptop HDD model name :)
<carl_> should I go for the netbeans version in the terminal or the one I can download from their website?
<carl_> since it has given me so much problems
<EriC^^> daftykins: is it ok if we put it later in the boot order?
<daftykins> EriC^^: i think the PT is still infected by Windows, i'd probably suggest just a quick 1MB dd zero fill and clean install -> all happy? or that, yeah :>
<EriC^^> Rene2_: did you try to disable secureboot? sometimes you have to trust the efi file so the computer boots it
<hdon_> daftykins: oh i found manual... it was the first screen i was presented iwth, i guess
<Rene2_> eric^^: havent done that yet
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: you cant downgrade trusty's gcc version to a lower one
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: what is it you trying to do with cuda anyway?
<EriC^^> Rene2_: try sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<BigFire> lotuspsychjs: the cuda 7.5 only supports gcc4.82 in ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> Rene2_: then type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<Rene2_> eric^^: one command the one above?
<EriC^^> Rene2_: yes
<EriC^^> that will add the ubuntu efi file to the bootmgr
<BigFire> lotuspsychjs: im afraid that 4.8.4 will cause problems with CUDA
<BigFire> lotuspsychjs: check out this link.  http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/#axzz3tlD3hekG
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: trusty package version is 4.8.2 but as EriC^^ mentioned --version shows 4.8.4
<Rene2_> eric^^: daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13834859/
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: indeed, which means there is only gcc4.8.4 in my ubuntu
<hdon_> ok i'm done with this installer's partitioner. i hate it. i'm rebooting into a system with parted!
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: or it is possible that gcc 4.8.2 is hiding somewhere...
<EriC^^> Rene2_: did you type sudo efibootmgr -c ....
<Fernando-Basso> Where does steam install games in the recent vrsions of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !steam | Fernando-Basso
<ubottu> Fernando-Basso: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Rene2_> eric^^: daftykins: did that and got BootCurrent: 0003 Timeout: 1 seconds BootOrder: 0004,0002,0003,0001,0000 Boot0000  ubuntu Boot0001  Windows Boot Manager Boot0002* UEFI: ST1000DM003-1CH162 Boot0003* UEFI: ATAPI   DVD A  DH16ACSH Boot0004* Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: apt-cache policy gcc
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: there it says 4:4.8.2
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: =the right version
<carl_> I guess I need a replacement for netbeans, which is the best c++ ide for ubuntu?
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: im a bit confused. then why gcc --version shows 4.8.4?
<EriC^^> Rene2_: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -o 0004,0000,0001,0002,0003
<EriC^^> Rene2_: then restart the pc, go into the bios and make sure uefi is enabled and try to disable secureboot
<Rene2_> eric^^ i know how to disable secure boot but how do i make sure that uefi is enabled?
<EriC^^> Rene2_: make sure legacy is disabled, or csm legacy
<Rene2_> eric^^: doesnt sound a lot easier tbh^^ only thing i know about it is what daftykins sent me
<BigFire> lotuspsychje: i check all files related to gcc in /usr/bin, none of them has a version of 4.8.2
<EriC^^> Rene2_: uefi is enabled i think, in case you see legacy enabled, or csm legacy turn it off
<EriC^^> just those words Legacy : enabled , or CSM legacy : enabled , something to that effect
<EriC^^> i think turning secureboot off should do it though
<rodd> hi how can I install a locale with a 2 digit name ? ex.: fr insteaad of fr_FR ?
<Rene___> eric^^: 1st boot device says uefi: st... if thats what youre looking for
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok
<Rene___> eric^^: boot menu is disabled, does that affect things in any way?
<SlidingHorn> carl_: Nebeans itself is available for Ubuntu - sudo apt-get install netbeans  -  More information available here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<EriC^^> Rene___: i dont think so, try to disable secureboot, if that doesn't work the bootmenu might be handy
<Bali> hey guys, anybody here?
<lotuspsychje> Bali: 1800 users are
<k1l> Bali: some are. just ask the question :)
<Bali> it will be a very lame question, but actually i can t find an answer
<Rene___> eric^^: disabled and still says reboot and select proper boot device
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, try to enable the boot menu
<EriC^^> which laptop is this?
<xchatter> hi
<Rene___> eric^^ its not a laptop, pc
<EriC^^> oh ok
<xchatter> I am using Ubuntu 15.10 and the Zotac zbox 320ci nano.
<daftykins> Bali: well, we'll help once we see it ;)
<EriC^^> Rene___: home-built?
<Bali> so i made usb stick to boot device with Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.2 , and the ubuntu installer menu comes up, it doesnt matter if i select install or try ubuntu, my computer is just restarting and the boot menu comes up again
<Bali> *installer boot menu
<Rene___> eric^^ no acer predator, could look up which one exactly if necessary
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, try to enable the boot menu
<xchatter> I contacted the Zotac support because my system freezes since the last BIOS update. The support team wrote in an email to me: "Please check SSD firmware version. Some SSD programs will automatic update the firmware and cause stable problem." How do I do this?
<Rene___> eric^^: did that already, nothing changed
<foreverian12> hello! this is probably really easy if you know the terminology and what to search for, but i dont. how do i make a file on my desktop open terminal and run a specific command (just one line) and automatically enter the password needed? thanks. :)
<lotuspsychje> Bali: wich ubuntu version?
<Bali> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64
<xchatter> I mean how can I check the SSD firmware version of my SSD disk drive?
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: wich ssd brand?
<xchatter> Samsung EVO 850 120GB
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, Samsung EVO 850 120GB
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: evo 850 doesnt need firmware update
<EriC^^> Rene___: try to press esc, and see if you get a boot menu, or try to disable fastboot if that's on
<SlidingHorn> foreverian12: Try taking a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/475081/how-to-create-a-launcher-to-execute-a-terminal-command
<lotuspsychje> Bali: try a nomodeset perhaps?
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: ok, hold on. thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Bali
<ubottu> Bali: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, I wan to find out the version. What is the command?
<DoYouKnow> it's unfair how Windows has to be so much better with power management on my laptop - anyone have any advice?
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: you need to lookup the ssd code on your box (serial) then lookup on samsungs website
<k1l> manchester bekommt ja sowohl von wolfsburg wie auch gladbach auf die mütze
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: laptop-mode-tools
<bonden> hi. im quite a newbe, and haw an error.  E: Type 'echo' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<bonden>  E: The list of sources could not be read.
<bonden>  Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<bonden>  E: _cache->open() failed, please report. some one who knows how to correct it?
<SlidingHorn> k1l: wrong channel?  ;)
<MonsieurBon> hi
<lotuspsychje> !paste | bonden
<ubottu> bonden: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest21408> Hola
<k1l> SlidingHorn: erm, yeah :) sorry
<lotuspsychje> !es | Guest21131___
<ubottu> Guest21131___: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonsieurBon> does anyone know what user/password i need to enter to be able to access localhost/phpmyadmin/setup in ubuntu?
<Rene___> eric^^ wasnt esc but f12 that got me into the boot menu. I can select the uefi but still gets me to the same point. Select proper boot device.
<Guest21408> Quien habla espanol?
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> oh my bad, posted already
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, please read this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13835559/
<Rene___> eric^^: fastboot is disabled
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: it worked perfectly! thanks! :) but how do i add the password part?
<Guest21408> noalpornoin94.comlu.com
<EriC^^> Rene___: do you have a uefi boot menu, that lists ubuntu windows etc. ?
<Guest21408> noalpornoin94.comlu.com
<Guest21408> noalpornoin94.comlu.com
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: in wich context you getting this mail, whats your actual issue?
<jason67666767> hello im usung ubuntu and i want to put kik on it how do i do it
<lotuspsychje> jason67666767: kik?
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, original email is below in that paste
<Bali> so i have to set this nomodeset to permanent if i want to use ubuntu and windows sidebyside?
<foreverian12> this is a question for all in here, i guess. how do i make a .desktop file not close the terminal window when its done with the commands?
<bonden> paste.ubuntu.com/13835585/
<jason67666767> its a messanger site usually on andriod and windows phone and windows
<k1l> Bali: nomodeset is a setting that some video cards need. if you know you need it you can make ubuntu have that as standard on the install.
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: tried ubuntu LTS?
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: did you set IDE to AHCI in bios?
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, no . I tried my different Linux versions.
<daftykins> Bali: typically you use it to get installed, then once you install a proper graphics driver you don't need it anymore :)
<Rene___> eric^^ its black screen with blue window saying please select a boot device - uefi: st1000...
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: i reccomend trying LTS version, doublecheck bios also
<Rene___> eric^^ cant choose between ubuntu windows
<jason67666767> yea i have
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, no I didn't. I was thinking about it because I tried everything else. But that actually does not make sense to me. Why IDE?
<xchatter> Then on the other hand i am completely frustrated and willing to try anything.
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: did you place ssd in yourself?
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: bios need to be set on AHCI if you place ssd in
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, yes and it worked well for one year until upgrade to 15.10 and BIOS upgrade which unfortunately happened about the same time.
<BigFire_> Well, can anyone explain it why "apt-cache policy gcc-4.8" and "apt-cache policy gcc" give different outputs? Former 4.8.4, latter 4.8.2
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje: do I need to do anything else besides install laptop-mode-tools?
<EriC^^> Rene___: you might need to use legacy mode to install ubuntu, do you have a problem with that?
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, ahh, Sorry. Yes it is AHCI
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, I thought you meant the other way: to IDE
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: try LTS on it
<EriC^^> Rene___: the efi file is first in the uefi menu, even the windows file is listed there ( which is actually the ubuntu file ), but the bios won't boot them
<goddard> Got another interesting question here... I have fixed most my others issues, but still have one little issue.  For some reason when I wake my system up from suspend one of my USB ports is inactive.  If I reboot it works.
<goddard> I think it is a USB 2 port that has the ability to go into legacy mode, at least that is what it says in my BIOS.
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, I will try this week. Why do you think it would make a difference.
<xchatter> BTW, if I suddenly leave the channel it means my machine crashed/froze.
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: you can lookup syslog and dmesg logs to see whats causing your freezes
<k1l> goddard: see what module is needed for that usb support and if that is loaded properly after suspend
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, I tried that with other guys in this channel last week without success.
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: or do a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and wait until it freezes
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: somethings causing it, just need to findout why
<xchatter> thx
<xchatter> I will try
<Bali> so here how can i set nomodeset http://i.imgur.com/I9bzE.jpg?1 (installer boot menu)
<Rene___> eric^^ is there a big difference when i use legacy? next question would be how to install it in legacy
<lotuspsychje> Bali: F6 for options
<daftykins> Bali: F6 menu lower right
<Bali> i triied, it only do a refresh like thing
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, I have to go to bed now.
<EriC^^> Rene___: legacy is pretty much the same, except it'll boot a little slower ( nothing noticeable )
<daftykins> Bali: when pressing F6, or when selecting 'nomodeset' ?
<lotuspsychje> Bali: maybe you should also try 14.04.3 LTS to see if you can boot without nomodeset
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, thx for your help. I will continue to tomorrow.
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, CU
<Bali> when i pressed F6
<EriC^^> Rene___: you'd have to turn uefi to disabled, or enable csm legacy in the bios, and then boot the usb in legacy mode
<lotuspsychje> xchatter: ill ask to come to tuck you in
<xchatter> lotuspsychje, :P
<EriC^^> Rene___: i mean boot the live demo
<nullbyte_> lts forever!
<Bali> i will try 14.04 ,but its not normal if i press f6 in the installer boot menu and it just kinda refreshing the menu?
<BigFire_> Could someone please help me? ..
<lotuspsychje> Bali: it should show you options below
<k1l> Bali: possible you usb-creator did change things there
<SentientTootsieR> Hey all. I'm trying to change the permissions on a folder so that users can ADD files to the directory, but only delete the files that THEY added and not other people's files. What command would I use for this?
<Anthaas> created a vm
<lotuspsychje> Bali: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Anthaas> just set up
<k1l> Bali: you have a linux running somewhere?
<Anthaas> cant even do mkdir in my home directory
<Anthaas> whats gone wrong/what should I do?
<Anthaas> need to sudo to mkdir
<jct500thz> ... Why is Xubuntu  saving my session even though I don't want it to?
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: how about you focus on your end goal, what are you trying to do with cuda?
<Bali> k1l: no i dont
<EriC^^> BigFire_: it's odd, i tried to compile something using gcc
<jct500thz> Is there any way to permanently turn off the sessions?
<EriC^^> then strings <binary> | grep GCC , showed both versions there
<Rene___> eric^^ well i can try that, you dont think its possible in uefi?
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: my goal is to use cuda to program some parallel programming
<EriC^^> 4.8.4 and 4.8.2
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: so install cuda toolkit?
<Bali> lotuspsychje: welcome page not coming up, when i restart the installer boot menu comin up, and if i press try or install, the computer restarting
<BigFire_> EriC^^: thx for the help. Im really helpless in this problem....
<EriC^^> Rene___: you could try to add another entry in the uefi menu
<lotuspsychje> Bali: try an LTS version mate, from wich Os did you create your usb?
<EriC^^> Rene___: boot the live demo a bit
<Bali> lotuspsychje: win 8.1, Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.2
<lotuspsychje> Bali: maybe something went wrong, did you md5?
<Bali> no but i guessed it is may be corrupted
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | Bali
<ubottu> Bali: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: yes. Actually i have tried it once on the computer in the campus, after the installation, ubuntu did not boot any more. Then i founded out that the neither kernel version nor the gcc version fit.
<Rene___> eric^^ will take like 5minutes again, ill tell you when its ready
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: wich card chipset?
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: sorry, what is card chipset?
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: sudo lshw -C video please
<Anthaas> Ive just created a VM, installed Ubuntu, and need to sudo to even mkdir in ~, what should I do?
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: and did you try to install nvidia-cuda-toolkit?
<bonden> Hello. need some help with an error. I can not use package manager or sofwaresenteret . and I have this error message. paste.ubuntu.com/13835585/
<Bali> lotuspsychje: md5 check is okay
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: I tried, ubuntu did not boot afterwards. So i removed all cuda and nvida packages
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: the command line shows i have two VGA compatible controller, one NVIDIA, one Intel onboard card
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: maybe bad combination with your driver version?
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: right so your card is optimus?
<foreverian12> hello! why does this close the terminal window when done? https://paste.debian.net/hidden/f20fc6ad/
<daftykins> Anthaas: what is with you and permissions today? O_O
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: my card is Duadro K620
<daftykins> Anthaas: clearly that is not a default install... you don't need sudo for anything in /home/username .
<Anthaas> daftykins, I know :| I just created a VM to do everything in here, and use bitbucket instead (better practice...)
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: you need nvidia-prime for an optimus card
<Anthaas> It is a default install :S
<daftykins> from what ISO?
<Anthaas> I literally just created it, from scratch, without changing anything...
<Rene___> eric^^: thanks for the help already, im in the demo again
<daftykins> #2: from what ISO?
<Anthaas> ubuntu 14.04
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: thx for the info. My own laptop has optimus card, but the one on the campus is a normal PC
<Anthaas> from canonical site
<Anthaas> hmm
<Anthaas> fixed it
<win32> =D
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: have you installed CUDA toolkit successfully on Ubuntu 14.04 before?
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: didnt use myself, but trusty's version shows 5.5.22
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: i think you should first experiment with additional drivers section to get a proper boot for your card
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: after thats working install cuda
<akik> Anthaas: fixed it, how?
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: if that doesnt workout, try a 15.10 cuda version perhaps?
<Rene2_> eric^^: ok, did that
<Anthaas> for some reason, I couldn't create a folder until I used sudo, so I did, then did chown me:me
<Anthaas> even though /home/me was owned by me
<foreverian12> hello! why does this close the terminal window when done? https://paste.debian.net/hidden/f20fc6ad/
<Anthaas> I couldnt create anything until I did that
<Anthaas> :S
<Anthaas> meh
<Anthaas> Didnt do much fix it as it works now haha
<Bali> offtopic - just want to hear your personal opinions about bsd if its okay to ask it here
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: thanks a lot! I will try what you suggested.
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: can you please check your additional drivers section wich driver is active?
<Pici> Bali: its not, thats why theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: when i installed CUDA, no nvida driver was installed
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: the CUDA installation contains nvidia driver.
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: but did it show drivers in your list?
<akik> Anthaas: you can recursively restore the ownership of /home/me "sudo chown -R me:me /home/me"
<SlidingHorn> foreverian12: what is the exact command you're having this launcher run?
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: well that paste is what i try to run :p
<Anthaas> akik No need, I already owned everything :S
<Anthaas> Which is why it was odd
<Anthaas> but yes, I can.
<SlidingHorn> foreverian12: sorry, missed that...looking now
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: thanks
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: i did not have the chance to check it, because ubuntu refused to boot after the installation..
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: maybe i should try to install a proper driver, and then try the cuda toolkit
<Rene___> eric^^: not sure if you saw me writing from the other account, i did the last command
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: yeah i would try this
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: maybe if you see 340 or 346 version
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: too much mess when i tried to install both of them once
<SlidingHorn> foreverian12: Two options - 1) Run this command as a cron job instead.  This would have it run as root on a regular basis, as defined by you/cron.  2) You *could* (but I wouldn't recommend it) make it so that those particular commands don't require a password by editing your sudoers file.  Again, this is not recommended.
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, type sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: there also official nvidia here: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, type sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: i have 352.62 from nvidia-352
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: well if i forget about the password part and only focus on not having the terminal windows close? do you know how?
<EriC^^> Rene___: both commands, also can you type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr ?
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: ok try 340 or 346, reboot and try cuda toolkit install
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | BigFire when things go bad :p
<ubottu> BigFire when things go bad :p: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje:indeed, if still not working i iwill try to download official driver from your link
<SentientTootsieR> Hey all. I'm trying to change the permissions on a folder so that users can ADD files to the directory, but only delete the files that THEY added and not other people's files. What command would I use for this?
<Rene2_> eric^^: i made a mistake.. accidently typed this: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<BigFire_> ubottu: thanks mate. I booted into recovery mode and removed the failing packages :D
<ubottu> BigFire_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> SentientTootsieR: what's the use-case for this task?
<Rene2_> eric^^ well, i see now thats no mistake
<BigFire_> ubottu: really?
<ubottu> BigFire_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> Rene2_: yeah :)
<Rene2_> eric^^ just wrong order, any difference
<EriC^^> Rene2_: nope
<SentientTootsieR> i'm setting up a public folder for sharing over the network
<wkts> ubottu, are you a bot?
<ubottu> wkts: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wkts> ubottu, i think you're lying
<ubottu> wkts: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wkts> ubottu, do you say anything else?
<ubottu> wkts: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wkts> nope. =<
<lotuspsychje> please not botabuse
<Myrtti> wkts: can you knock it off?
<wkts> i'm done =P
<daftykins> you better be
<wkts> i just wanted to see if the bot did anything
<wkts> lol
<JCT500THz> I tried to delete the session data in my user thing... /home/jct500thz/.cache/sessions ... But now it's not logging me in! says "failsafe session marked as failsafe is not actually failsafe" or something.
<BigFire_> i did not know it is a bot...
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu brain wkts
<wkts> it's name as "bot" in the middle BigFire_
<bazhang> do it in PM wkts
<wkts> cool thanks bazhang
<EriC^^> buy it dinner first
<daftykins> ^
<JCT500THz> I can't log in to Xubuntu now.
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: another option could be a liveusb 15.10 test
<JCT500THz> I'm forced to log in as a guest session.
<Rene2_> eric^^: did all three
<wkts> It is only a bot, please don't think it can eat food :)
<PinkPanther>  i installed openbox and then started with openbox autostart xfce-desktop. now the xfce themes doesnt work so I can't change the grey window color. anybody knows the solution?
<daftykins> JCT500THz: press ctrl+alt+F1, log in there, try "mv .cache .cacheold" then reboot and try again
<SlidingHorn> foreverian12: Are you just trying to preserve the output?  If so, my recommendation would be to go the cron route & have it send the output to a log file:  add the following to /etc/cron.d/anacron       30 0 * * * root /usr/bin/apt-get update && /usr/bin/apt-get upgrade -q -y >> /var/log/apt/myupdates.log         That would run every day @ 12:30 am
<k1l> JCT500THz: loginto tty1 and make sure .Xauthority is not owned by root
<JCT500THz> ...
<wkts> anyway back to interview stuff
<wkts> \0
<EriC^^> Rene2_: try sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi -L "Windows" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: yeah that is what i want to do. thanks. :)
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: that is an good idea. But when i restart everything is gone on the live test, right?
<SlidingHorn> foreverian12: the 1st two numbers are the time...minutes first, then hours (in 24h format - meaning 21 = 9:00 pm)
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: indeed, it would be just a test if your system loads up right driver and working good
<JCT500THz> How do I make sure Xauthority isn't owned by the root?
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: wait, ubuntu 15.10 is not even supported by CUDA toolkit
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: ok i think i can understand that. thanks again. :p
<k1l> JCT500THz: do "ls -al" in the tty1 logged in as the user. it names owner and owning group
<Rene2_> eric^^: think its -p -l -d, right?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit | BigFire
<ubottu> BigFire: nvidia-cuda-toolkit (source: nvidia-cuda-toolkit): NVIDIA CUDA development toolkit. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.5.14-2 (wily), package size 18607 kB, installed size 47433 kB
<EriC^^> Rene2_: no, -p 1
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: wily version
<Rene2_> hm..
<JCT500THz> If it's in grey... what does that mean?
<EriC^^> Rene2_: that's the partition number of the efi
<Rene2_> 1l
<k1l> JCT500THz: are you logged into tty1?
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: that is a good way to test something without messing around in the current system :D
<JCT500THz> Yeah...
<EriC^^> Rene2_: it's the number 1
<Rene2_> eric^^: thats what i was checking :D
<JCT500THz> I used CTRL-ALT-F1, then logged in, then used the command
<k1l> JCT500THz: then look at the owner
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: but experiment first with 14.04 drivers
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: when i installed CUDA, it said it had 2 GB...
<k1l> JCT500THz: that is not rocketscience. either it names your user or root.
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: 2 gig what?
<JCT500THz> I'm the first on the list.
<JCT500THz> Before the root. I had to use |more to see it.
<Rene2_> eric^^: worked
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: 2 gig is the size of cuda-toolkit package
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: can i pm you?
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: it contains probably NVIDIA driver as well
<JCT500THz> I think I'm gonna reboot before I can do anything else.
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: 2gig would be very high...installed size 47433 kB
<k1l> JCT500THz: i dont think you are doing it right there. if you are at tty1 and logged into that user, that got the login issue and then do "ls -al" .Xauthority is one of the last things listed so you will not need to do anything besides looking at the output
<SlidingHorn> foreverian12: try to keep it in the channel - that way people can benefit if they need similar advice and other helpers can make sure you're not getting bad advice
<k1l> *sigh*
<Guest88728> hi guys, what is decent pdf reader and annotator in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info mupdf | Guest88728 lightweight
<ubottu> Guest88728 lightweight: mupdf (source: mupdf): lightweight PDF viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (wily), package size 3536 kB, installed size 9651 kB
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje:  i thought the same, too high.. but check this out the .run file is super huge   https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<foreverian12> SlidingHorn: ok ;o
<win32> ZzzzzZz (S)
<tomer> I'm trying to learn OpenCL and have installed the nvidia-opencl-dev package. However I can't seem to locate libOpenCL.so on my system, does anyone know if I need to get that as a separate package as well?
<k1l> win32: please stop that constant offtopic in here. if you want to chat there is ##chat or #ubuntu-offtopic
<win32> k1l thnx.
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: yeah shows 1.9 indeed, try apt-get download nvidia-cuda-toolkit perhaps to see how big repo version is?
<BigFire_> lotuspsychje: in the end, i gave up and chose the smaller online installer .deb
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: i wouldnt mix higher cuda versions with trusty, better use version for trusty
<lotuspsychje> !latest > BigFire here's why
<ubottu> BigFire, please see my private message
<BigFire_> <lotuspsychje>: so you suggest me to use the cuda-toolkit from repo?
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: yes
<jct500thz> Nope. It's still doing the same thing. It gives this specific error: "specified failsafe session is not marked as failsafe" when I try to log in under Xubuntu.
<Rene2_> eric^^: what now?
<BigFire_> <lotuspsychje>: only 16Mb.... with that download command
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: ok
<jct500thz> What's it mean by Failsafe?
<jct500thz> And how do I fix it?
<BigFire_> <lotuspsychje>: thanks a lot mate. This problem seems more clear to me.
<daftykins> jct500thz: rebooting when you did achieved nothing. you are not paying attention to what is being asked of you
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: ok hope it will help :p
<jct500thz> No, daftykins, I was asked to use the command mv .cache .cacheold and then reboot.
<BigFire_> <lotuspsychje>: good night. Gonna take a break of the long-day working :)
<jct500thz> I tried that and it didn't work.
<lotuspsychje> BigFire: laterz mate
<daftykins> jct500thz: you were also asked to look at ownership
<jct500thz> .. How do I do that again?
<SlidingHorn> jct500thz: ls -l    the first name listed is the owner
<daftykins> jct500thz: different approach, log in at TTY1 and see if your system is online; it likely won't be if you use wifi (test with "ping google.com" for example - ctrl+c to stop)
<jct500thz> Ok.
<SlidingHorn> ^^ or ping -c 3 google.com will stop after 3 tries
<daftykins> SlidingHorn: given someone is struggling with reading 'ls' output lets make life simple and try to avoid too many cooks, mmm? :)
<EriC^^> Rene2_: i got dc, did you paste the link?
<Rene2_> ehm..
<jct500thz> 3 packets transmitted, 3 recieved, ping 2002.
<Rene2_> eric^^: last thing i did was
<hdon_> ubuntu 14.04 server installer failed: Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error.'
<Rene2_> eric^^: sudo efitbootmgr  -c -w -l \\EFI...
<daftykins> jct500thz: so "sudo apt install pastebinit && ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<Rene2_> eric^^:  there was no link yet
<EriC^^> Rene2_: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<hdon_> where does the ubuntu 14.04 server installer put its grub files? i need to do it by hand, i guess
<jct500thz> Is there any way to paste these commands from Xchat into TTY1?
<squanto> hmm
<daftykins> jct500thz: you could do with the typing practice.
<daftykins> stop looking for easy ways out
<Rene2_> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13837189/
<hdon_> jct500thz: if you're using xchat, may i recommend using a virtual terminal emulator for X instead of one of the kernel-provided VTs?
<Bali> i did not have to do nomodeset with 14.04 , the problem was with the 15.10 for me
<squanto> detach
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Bali
<ubottu> Bali: Glad you made it! :-)
<hdon_> oh, sorry daftykins :3
<daftykins> s'ok, i know you mean well
<squanto> anyone have any tips how to use irssi?
<squanto> pretty confused
<Jordan_U_> hdon_: What you want to do is run grub-install manually, which will hopefully give you a better error message which you can then act on.
<lotuspsychje> squanto: join #irssi perhaps
<daftykins> tonnes of beginner guides online, squanto - also off topic for here
<squanto> thank you
<Bali> can you guys offer me some kind of good ubuntu, linux training im interested in shell and everything, and the system is not fully strange for me
<Jordan_U_> hdon_: Does the Ubuntu server installer have an option to "recover" an existing installation or similar?
<jct500thz> daftykins, I did what you told me to.
<k1l> daftykins: lightdm does have network through NM since some time. so if lightdm starts there is network in tty1
<daftykins> Bali: free course LFS101x on www.edx.org
<jct500thz> It came up with a link.
<daftykins> k1l: funky, i wonder when that change came about o0
<daftykins> jct500thz: yeah type it here
<Bali> daftykins: thanks, i will try it
<jct500thz> Oh, goodness. More typing.
<jct500thz> Hold on.
<daftykins> gosh, having to work to fix ones problems
<k1l> daftykins: around 14.04 iirc. it was made for that remote desktop thingy lightdm supports
<Jordan_U_> daftykins: k1l: Only if your wireless network is configured as "avialable to all users" (which means that its password is stored unencrypted).
<jct500thz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13837249/
<k1l> Jordan_U_: right
<lotuspsychje> does purging seahorse automaticly disabled gnome-keyring also?
<MonkeyDust> Bewaar artikel
<MonkeyDust> Tweet
<MonkeyDust> 9
<MonkeyDust> SDM
<MonkeyDust> 5/12/15 - 06u17  Bron: NASA Een stukje van de meest gedetailleerde foto van Pluto. © NASA.
<MonkeyDust> Zoals het ruimtevaartagentschap NASA eerder beloofde, komen we nog wekelijks nieuwe dingen te weten over Pluto. Het ruimtetuig New Horizons stuurt namelijk nog steeds informatie door van die ene vlucht rakelings langs de planeet een paar maanden geleden.
<bazhang> cat on kb
<genii> Apparently a dutch cat
<jct500thz> Oh, so it shows you it for me. Nice!
<jct500thz> What can you tell from it?
<daftykins> jct500thz: "pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors"
<k1l> dutch cat on kb :)
<daftykins> that we need more
<MonkeyDust>     12 reacties
<lotuspsychje> genii: must be wrong channel, he's doing alot of support for us
<MonkeyDust> Wetenschappers van de Amerikaanse ruimteorganisatie NASA hebben het mysterie van de verdwenen atmosfeer van Mars opgelost. Het is de zon die van ...
<jct500thz> Ok.
<MonkeyDust> NASA ziet voor het eerst iets úit een zwart gat komen
<MonkeyDust> ADN
<MonkeyDust> 5/11/15, 13u11 NASA ziet voor het eerst iets úit een zwart gat komen
<bazhang> mdust is not really a spammer
<daftykins> oh no he's got a huge queued paste
<Guest88728> wat is hier allemaal gaande?
<genii> bazhang: Yeah must be some accidental paste there, he's usually very good.
<Rene2_> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13837189/
<daftykins> Guest88728: english please
<lotuspsychje> !nl | Guest88728
<ubottu> Guest88728: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<MonkeyDust> Bali  https://www.dropbox.com/s/ghp9h6dkjll6l0x/Ubuntu%20Linux%20Toolbox.pdf?dl=0
<jct500thz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13837384/
<jct500thz> Wait. Did i spell that wrong?
<jct500thz> No..
<daftykins> jct500thz: what did you do before this problem started?
<Bali> MonkeyDust: thanks, i will try it too
<lotuspsychje> does uninstalling seahorse automaticly disable gnome-keyring?
<Rene2_> eric^^: you still there?
<k1l> jct500thz: is "whoami" jct... ?
<EriC^^> Rene2_: yeah, it looks good, try to restart
<jct500thz> Well, if I remember correctly.... I deleted all the files in /home/jct500thz/.cache/sessions and then deleted the directory itself... and then recreated the directory... and then I logged out and tried to log back in and then that's when the problem occured.
<daftykins> i think someone with access to that path on a desktop install will need to take over, i've got nothing
<Guest88728> which characterviewer should I use on ubuntu?
<jct500thz> I think I can run in Ubuntu for now.
<jct500thz> but Xubuntu isn't working...
<jct500thz> Is there anyway to REINSTALL Xubuntu? at all?
<jct500thz> Maybe that might work?
<Rene___> eric^^: youre the best
<hdon_> hey guys, i'm not familiar with the new world of GPT and 1MB "reserved BIOS boot areas." what do i do about the boot flag? has that changed? do i need to make the "reserved BIOS boot area" bootable?
<daftykins> you modified user files, not the DE packages.
<Rene___> eric^^: looks like its working, at least starting now
<EriC^^> Rene___: great :)
<daftykins> EFI doesn't require bootable flags
<Jordan_U_> hdon_: The "boot flag" isn't interpreted by your BIOS but rather by some (like Micorsoft's) bootloader code in the MBR. Grub's MBR doesn't care about boot flags at all, which is true for both msdos labeled drives and GPT labeled drives.
<jct500thz> This is the directory in specific that i deleted the contents of. http://i.imgur.com/SAyPLn2.png
<hdon_> Jordan_U: ahhhhh. cool :) thanks!
<daftykins> jct500thz: wow, an empty folder... nice
<Jordan_U> hdon_: You're welcome. For more information about how to properly create a BIOS Boot Partition see: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/BIOS-installation.html
 * hdon_ clicks
<jct500thz> But.. now it won't boot.
<jct500thz> What's the Xubuntu command to clear session data (in the terminal)?
<bobey6> Would you guys use Btrfs on a somewhat production fileserver yet?
<lotuspsychje> !btfrs | bobey6
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | bobey6
<ubottu> bobey6: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<lotuspsychje> bobey6: i hear 16.04 will hve better btrfs support also
<bobey6> I was under the impression it was marked as stable
<EriC^^> me too, i think the factoid is old, don't know alot about btrfs though
<Jordan_U> bobey6: It is no longer "marked as experimental".
<BlackFate> Hello ppl, I try to bisect some kernel versions and one of the commits seems to fail. What's the best approach at this point? Should I try and "git bisect skip" the problematic commit?
<bobey6> I've been reading many opinions on the ubuntu forums & reddit but I figured I'd inquire here too :)
<Jordan_U> bobey6: btrfs is less stable than ext4. If you are going to make good use of its features, like snapshots and cp --reflink, then it may be worth the slight loss in stability. Also, no matter what filesystem you use you should have good backups.
<lotuspsychje> BlackFate: maybe thats a more advanced question for #ubuntu-devel ?
<hdon_> hi guys
<bobey6> Jordan_U, true story. I just got into the backblaze b2 beta.. I'm going to try that out for my backups
<BlackFate> thanks lotuspsychje
<bobey6> I was mostly interested in btrfs for the checksum stuff
<Jordan_U> BlackFate: Fail to compile or fail to run? When bisecting you pretty much by definition want it to fail at some point (though usually in a fairly specific way).
<hdon_> i installed grub, but my bios tells me no bootable device :C
<BlackFate> Jordan_U, fail to compile
<Jordan_U> hdon_: How did you install grub?
<hdon_> i did it with the ubuntu 14.04.3 server installer disk
<hdon_> Jordan_U: using the installer
<EriC^^> hdon_: i thought it said failed to install grub?
<hdon_> EriC^^: i fixed it. i went back and double-checked my partitions. the ones that were supposed to be the 1MB reserved boot partitions were marked "unused"
<Jordan_U> hdon_: Were you given the option of selecting between multiple devices for the grub installation? If so, which device did you choose?
<hdon_> EriC^^: when i went through it again it installed grub without a problem
<EriC^^> hdon_: ok, is legacy enabled and the disk first in the boot order?
<k1l> bobey6: the fs as such is quite stable. but the whole stuff around that is not that rocksolid like ext4 is. so if something goes wrong its easier to fix a ext4. so be sure your backupplan works
<hdon_> Jordan_U: well, i've got two 3TB disks with a few partitions on them. it didn't give me a choice of disks, but it installed it to both disks, which is what i wanted.
<bobey6> thank you guys
<hdon_> Jordan_U: the only thing it gave me was a warning that other OSes might become unbootable (irrelvant -- no other OS)
<hdon_> EriC^^: what is legacy? also, i chose my disk manually using the bios boot menu
<hdon_> there are only two disks, and the optical drive, at the moment
<hdon_> but no media in the optical drive
<hdon_> i'm trying the second disk now -- same thing
<Jordan_U> bobey6: Also, if you want to use btrfs then you should regularly upgrade to the latest stable kernel as new releases are made. If you're not prepared to do that, then you shouldn't use btrfs yet.
<bobey6> Jordan_U, that's a great point as well.
<hdon_> EriC^^: what's the legacy mode you asked about?
<EriC^^> hdon_: it's csm legacy , as opposed to uefi
<hdon_> EriC^^: i think i have really old bios, not uefi
<hdon_> EriC^^: it doesn't even know the right capcity of my hdds
<hdon_> EriC^^: but it was booting centos, so it's possible
<EriC^^> hdon_: with a gpt partition table?
<hdon_> EriC^^: well, that's what i'm thinking is the problem
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | hdon_
<ubottu> hdon_: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<hdon_> thanks Jordan_U, i'll check out this boot info thing
<hdon_> EriC^^: but i need GPT to support the 3TB capacity, don't i?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> if you want a single 2tb+ partition
<hdon_> EriC^^: well, ideally...
<hdon_> this is a Pentium 4 btw :|
<Jordan_U> hdon_: There were (broken) BIOSs that required a partition to be marked "active" to consider the drive bootable. You may have such a BIOS, in which case you just need to use fdisk to mark the GPT protective partition active. Note that this is actually a violaition of the GPT spec, but sometimes you need to break things when dealing with broken things (in this case buggy BIOSs).
<OpenSorce> Is there a gui method for changing grub entry settings?
<hdon_> my BIOS reads in a few placed where it should say "Enhanced" instead it says "Enhabced" :|
<Jordan_U> OpenSorce: None that I would recommend using.
<Jordan_U> OpenSorce: What are you trying to change?
<hdon_> Jordan_U: oh, what is the GPT Protective Partition? does the GPT just get stored inside a traditional partition on the disk?
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, same answer I'd give if someone asked but I need to make my mom's grub menu easier to understand :-P
<hdon_> Jordan_U: and what is "active?"
<EriC^^> hdon_: check here it has info about bios + gpt and issues http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/bios.html#bios
<OpenSorce> editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't do it.
<k1l> OpenSorce: make a custom grub script in the grub script folder.
 * hdon_ clicks
<EriC^^> protective mbr is just a fake 512byte mbr so an os doesn't think there's no partition table and try to make one hdon_
<Jordan_U> k1l: OpenSorce: It is rarely a good idea to change anything in /etc/grub.d/, and it is also rarely needed.
<k1l> Jordan_U: no. that is the intended way to change things in grub. like ordering or add/change entries
<hdon_> i really wish ubuntu server installer disk's "rescue" menu option didn't try mounting my filesystems for me
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, I know. I just need "Windows Recovery blah blah" to say "Windows 10" like it should :-P
<daftykins> what's in a name?
<OpenSorce> daftykins, it's my mom
<hdon_> what does "protective" MBR mean?
<daftykins> why are you making her dualboot?
<EriC^^> hdon_: i explained above
<k1l> OpenSorce: set the OS_Prober to not be executable, then make a own custom script that links to the windows partition with the right name.
<OpenSorce> daftykins, does it matter? She needs Windows for work stuff.
<Jordan_U> k1l: The intended way to change things in grub is via /etc/default/grub . Editing files in /etc/grub.d/ will cause pain when upgrading, and most cases where users would add files are better handled by adding entries to /boot/grub/custom.cfg instead.
<OpenSorce> k1l, thanks I'll look up how to do that :-)
<Rene___> eric^^ actually i have another problem
<k1l> Jordan_U: you cant change the stuff like naming the windows parts etc in the default file
<daftykins> OpenSorce: it does actually, as i'd wonder why you're making her go through it at all
<Jordan_U> k1l: For example, rather than changing the execute bit on /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober you should add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to /etc/default/grub.
<hdon_> EriC^^: oh sorry
<EriC^^> Rene___: ?
<OpenSorce> daftykins, but not the question that I asked. Jordan_U I'll look into that too.
<hdon_> ohh, thanks
<daftykins> OpenSorce: ok, enjoy that bad attitude
<Rene___> eric^^ system was installing some updates including drivers, now hes still starting ubuntu but when i login with password hes always just returning to that login screen
<EriC^^> Rene___: it's a driver issue most likely
<hdon_> EriC^^: Jordan_U: setting the bootable flag using fdisk 2.20 got it to boot :)
<Jordan_U> k1l: If you want to change the name of the Windows entry then you should disable os proper via /etc/default/grub and add a manual entry with the name you want to /boot/grub/custom.cfg . Modifying /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober will cause prompts any time there is an update to /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober in a new grub-common package.
<EriC^^> Rene___: try the guest account, if it doesn't work it's a driver issue
<EriC^^> hdon_: awesome
<Rene___> eric^^ tried that, and im pretty sure it is one but i dont know how to fix without access
<hdon_> now it looks like mdadm is complaining C:
<OpenSorce> daftykins, stop. Nothing wrong with my attitude. I asked a specific question, I was looking for the answer to it not an inquisition into why I wanted to know that. Be nice!
<Jordan_U> hdon_: Great, now that you know you have a BIOS that is buggy in one way, it's likely it's also buggy in another (and therefore you should implement another work around). What size does your BIOS report your disks to be?
<EriC^^> Rene___: does the guest account work?
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, I'm starting to believe that's the way to go. Or maybe figure out how to make the Windows partition properly identify itself.
<Rene___> eric^^ nope thats the problem
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, then it's a driver issue, and not a user config issue
<hdon_> is there an option i can pass to grub to get a shell as early as possible? on centos the kernel had the "rdshell" option but it only gave me a shell when it would usually have panicked because it couldn't mount the new root partition
<EriC^^> Rene___: you have to use the tty to fix it, press ctrl+alt+f1
<k1l> Jordan_U: then grub manual names either custom.cfg or making own/or change the scripts in grub.d/
<Jordan_U> OpenSorce: Please pastebin the output of "sudo os-prober".
<k1l> *the
<Rene___> eric^^ kk, btw pretty sure its the cpu he didnt detect it
<hdon_> brb
<upsetguy> guys !
<Jordan_U> k1l: And I'm telling you that changing scripts in /etc/grub.d/ on Debian based OSs will cause upgrades of grub-common to block asking the user what they want to do about the new version of the file they have manually changed.
<upsetguy> i need some help
<upsetguy> i installed ubuntu, and no windows on grub
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, will do. I'll come back when I get on that machine.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | upsetguy
<ubottu> upsetguy: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<upsetguy> and its my corporate pc with important files on my windows side.
<k1l> Jordan_U: that is why i said to add an own script there.
<Rene___> eric^^: i logged in after pressing that, what do i type in?
<upsetguy> jordan
<Jordan_U> k1l: And if that script would simply output a static entry, it's much easier and more reliable to just add that static entry to /boot/grub/custom.cfg .
<upsetguy> can you be clear ?
<EriC^^> Rene___: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: There is a script called "boot info script" that gathers a lot of information about your system that is helpful for debugging boot problems.
<Rene___> eric^^: i need to use sudo apt-get install first but then he tells me the dpkg process got interrupted
<OerHeks> upsetguy, read that page, instructions are pretty clear
<EriC^^> Rene___: hmm type sudo apt-get -f install
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, actually... the system I'm on does the same thing. One sec I'll paste.
<EriC^^> Rene___: did you run out of space or something? type df -h
<hdon_> Jordan_U: 801.5MB (they are roughly 3TB)
<Jordan_U> hdon_: I hope you at least meant 801.5 GB there.
<hdon_> err, yes
<hdon_> oh, wow... i've never seen a grub menu like this
<OerHeks> hdon_, pentium 4 ..sure that mobo supports 2-3tb hdd?
<hdon_> man i'm really behind on boot procedures...
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/mKKxHN5B
<Netek> hi all
<Netek> I have a new laptop and I wish to install Ubuntu
<Rene___> eric^^ more than enough, tells me to use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hdon_> OerHeks: it doesn't seem to matter. linux supports it, and as long as the bios can load the bootloader, i'm good
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, run that
<Netek> on the new laptop I have a recovery partition.  If I retain the recovery partition for windows 10 will I still be able to do a windows recovery?  If so how please?
<EriC^^> Netek: most likely no, the bios doesn't like when the partition table is changed usually and the recovery wont run right
<OpenSorce> Netek, the guys in ##windows might help with that. If they are in a good mood :-)
<MWM> Ive been trying to get partitions to automount with Disks but I still have to go into my UI and actually click on a HDD for it to mount
<EriC^^> Netek: you can make a recovery usb before installing anything though
<Netek> EriC^^ so I guess it would be better if I just repartition the hd and dual boot I guess
<MWM> Will editing the fstab act the same way?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Netek
<ubottu> Netek: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jordan_U> hdon_: That means that, while you may not be having boot issues now, you likely will have some in the future if any of the files that grub needs to read at boot get stored past your BIOSs limit (which is apparently 801.5 GB). To prevent problems, the easiest work around is to create a separate small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive. Since this partition will be entirely within the area your BIOS can read, ...
<Jordan_U> ... and will contain all of the files grub needs to read at boot, you should avoid running into problems with your BIOS not being able to read parts of your disk.
<Rene___> eric^^: paste.ubuntu.com/13838671/
<hdon_> Jordan_U: i thought that's what the "reserve bios boot area" was
<Netek> ok thanks
<OpenSorce> Netek, the good thing is, if your Win 10 is Activated all you have to do is re-install it later if you want it back. The hardware on your machine is already registered and will be used to re-activate it.
<upsetguy> bastepin is blocked in my country ( dunno why ) you can check it from here : http://hastebin.com/raw/zabukafapu
<EriC^^> Netek: well, make the recovery usb's , i'd leave the recovery partition, you can always use a workaround, it involves manually extracting the image on the recovery partition
<hdon_> Jordan_U: although 1MB seems kinda small... but enough for the bootloader?
<Netek> OpenSorce I do not have a licence sticker on the laptop
<OpenSorce> Netek, look in Windows and see if it's activated. If so you won't need the sticker.
<daftykins> Netek: 8+ have the license key in the EFI.
<Netek> EriC^^ I will see about the usb recovery, surely a cd would do?
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, what did dpkg --configure -a return?
<Netek> ok thanks for the info :)
<EriC^^> Netek: the recovery partition is usually 16gb or so
<EriC^^> so either 4dvd's or a usb :)
<Jordan_U> hdon_: No, the reason for that is described https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/BIOS-installation.html (the need for an embedding area is explained in the first paragraph, "MBR").
<Netek> on mine its 12 but yeah I see what you mean hah
<Rene___> eric^^ nothing special
<Jordan_U> hdon_: The problem is that the kernel images, grub modules, and grub.cfg all also need to be read using BIOS interrupts, and so also need to lie within your BIOSs limits.
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Rene___> eric^^: tells me 3 not updated
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, try lspci | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<EriC^^> Rene___: also, sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> OpenSorce: So you're saying that both sda1 and sdb1 contain normal Windows installations? That neither of those is a recovery partition?
<hdon_> Jordan_U: ohh, right. i did read that :\
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, on this machine, yeah. But on hers it's just one showing "Windows Recovery Environment"
<Rene___> eric^^: first one he tells me im trying to send a blank document
<hdon_> well, in the meantime.. any idea what kernel argument will get me a shell before the root filesystem is mounted?
<hdon_> and, are BIOS still generally flashable?
<teward> hdon_: not sure you sanely can
<Rene___> eric^^: other 2 should work
<hdon_> teward: flash BIOS or get boot shell pre-root fs?
<teward> hdon_: and as for BIOS flashing, yes BIOS can be flashed, but only if the system has a BIOS.  (and not all manufacturers provide a Linux flashing method that works)
<teward> hdon_: in the order of questions asked
<hdon_> hmm..
<hdon_> define "sanely"
<Bashing-om> Rene___: EriC^^ ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' As a double check there are no Nvidia modules ??
<upsetguy> Jordan_u , ubottu : i got no rush, but just tell me you are here :)
<teward> upsetguy: ubottu's a bot.  it doesn't reply to those things :P
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: Please pastebin the ouptut of "sudo blkid".
<Rene___> bashing-om: i
<Rene___> m
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: Did you delete any partition before installing Ubuntu?
<Rene___> bashing-om: im owning nvidia gforce gtx680 if thats what youre asking for
<Catopett> A way to restore sector 0 is to repartitionning harddrive?
<Bashing-om> Rene___: "dpkg' will look for any drivers that are installed .
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: my windows partition is sda1
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: but even in nautilus it doesnt show up
<Jordan_U> Catopett: What do you mean by "restore"? There are many valid combinations of bytes that can be held in the MBR.
<Rene___> bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/13839038/
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: What do you mean by "but it doesnt ask me to "install ubuntu along windows" thing"?
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: as i know, when installing ubuntu, it asks something like "install ubuntu along windows"
<Bashing-om> Rene___: eriic^^ ::  That do say that the 352 driver is installed ( but not that it may be broken ) and there are no driver conflicts .
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: Normally it does, yes. Did it not do that when you installed Ubuntu?
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: no it doesnt show up
<Rene___> bashing-om: dont know if you could read it but i was thinking about cpu driver issues
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: You keep using the present tense, "doesn't". I'm asking you what "did" happen (past tense) when you installed Ubuntu?
<Rene___> bashing-om: when i could still start the system it showed unknown in that spot
<hdon_> so, this is strange
<hdon_> my grub shell can see the raided filesystem just fine
<Jordan_U> hdon_: That's not strange at all.
<Bashing-om> Rene___: As I understand it, presently the suspicsion is a graphic'd driver issue . We can purge and re-install the driver easily .
<hdon_> Jordan_U: but for some reason, the kernel can't finish booting. it gets in an infinite loop
<django_> hey
<Rene___> okay, how?
<django_> can you play WoW on ubuntu?
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: sorry that im not native speaker. there was an option like format all disk and install ubuntu, which i didnt choose, i chose "something else option" and there was a empty partition which i left for ubuntu. i chose it and installed the ubuntu on that partition. i didnt formatted the windows partition
<hdon_> Jordan_U: trying to set up the same mdadm raid that grub has no probelm with
<Catopett> sudo apt-get install zandronum does not work, howdo?
<hdon_> Catopett: what's the error message?
<Catopett> Cannot find package ZANDRONUM
<OerHeks> Catopett, it is not in the ubuntu repos, see their website howto install http://wiki.zandronum.com/Install_Zandronum_on_Ubuntu
<hdon_> Catopett: do what OerHeks said :)
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om said As I understand it, presently the suspicsion is a graphic'd driver issue . We can purge and re-install the driver easily .
<Rene___> eric^^ after posting paste.ubuntu.com/13839038/
<Jordan_U> OpenSorce: While I'm curious why os-prober is misidentifying your partitions, I don't have time to look into why it's doing so right now. Please file a bug report about it, by running "ubuntu-bug os-prober", and in the mean time you can do the following: Open your grub.cfg (to read, not to modify) and find the working but incorrectly named entry for Windows and copy it. Then create a new file /boot/grub/custom.cfg: ...
<Jordan_U> ... "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg" and paste the entry into this new file. Then change the title to be whatever you want, save the file and quit gedit. You can now reboot and test that there is a new entry with the proper name (the old entry with the wrong name will still be there), test that it works. Once you know it works, you can get rid of the incorrectly named entry by adding "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to ...
<Rene___> eric^^ just to keep you up to date
<Jordan_U> ... your /etc/default/grub and running "sudo update-grub".
<Catopett> getting:
<Catopett> wget -O - http://debian.drdteam.org/drdteam.gpg | sudo apt-key add
<Catopett> --2015-12-08 23:32:06--  http://debian.drdteam.org/drdteam.gpg
<Catopett> Resolving debian.drdteam.org (debian.drdteam.org)... 208.97.150.227
<Catopett> Connecting to debian.drdteam.org (debian.drdteam.org)|208.97.150.227|:80... connected.
<Catopett> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<hdon_> Catopett: please stop
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, it occurs to me that on my machine and the other one that Windows partition has the windows boot loader on it. That's why it's doing that.
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: OK. Right now Ubuntu can't read your Windows partition for some reason, possibly because the filesystem is corrupt. The fact that the Ubuntu installer didn't offer to install "along side" Windows suggests that this same problem existed before installing.
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: i think i found the issue, since its corporate windows, its using safeboot
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: What is "safeboot"?
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: the disk is crypted
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: OK, that explains everything then. We should be able to just add an entry for it manually then.
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: one of you still there?
<EriC^^> Rene___: yeah
<EriC^^> did you run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Bashing-om> Rene___: Yeah .
<hdon_> the OP message here is exactly what i am experiencing, but there are lots of different things that can go wrong here, so lots of answers on the web for how to solve it: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/2hutu4/raid_boot_error/
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: so what sould i do ? :/
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: Normally I don't like creating entries that use static device names, but we can't get a UUID from a partition that is encrypted like this so just know that if you add another drive or move drives around this entry may need to be modified.
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: how do i reinstall it then?
<Bashing-om> Rene___: Still awaiting "  EriC^^> did you run apt-get dist-upgrade? " Then we adrress re-installing the graqphic's driver .
<EriC^^> Rene___: try sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<EriC^^> Rene___: then sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: Create a new text file /boot/grub/custom.cfg (*not* grub.cfg) using the following command "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg" and then paste the following contents into it: http://paste.debian.net/plain/342409 then save the file and quit gedit.
<django_> can you play WoW on ubuntu?
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: done. is that all ?
<mcphail> django_: not officially, but I think some people play it using a program called Wine. Not sure how well it works, though
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: already is the newest version for the first one the second one everything is 0
<k1l_> !wine | django_
<ubottu> django_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: Now, if you boot holding shift you should see a grub menu with the option to boot Windows. If you want it to show even if you don't hold shift then add "timeout=10" to /boot/grub/custom.cfg .
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: so there is no update grub or something huh ?
<upsetguy> Jordan_U: let me reboot and try, but it looks like the drive is done.
<Bashing-om> Rene___: EriC^^ I would ' sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ;  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Wont hurt to see what results .
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: Correct, there is no need to run update-grub after changing custom.cfg (only needed after changing /etc/default/grub).
<Jordan_U> upsetguy: I will be away for a while, but I will come back.
<upsetguy_> Jordan_U: no chance. still nothing is showing up.
<EriC^^> Rene___: try sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<OpenSorce> django_, look up playonlinux and codeweavers
<django_> OpenSorce, ty
<Jordan_U> upsetguy_: Did you hold shift during boot?
<Catopett> In windows i have doom 3, does this have the iwads i need to zandronum?
<upsetguy_> Jordan_U: yes the menu show up, but no windows entry
<Jordan_U> upsetguy_: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg" add a new line containing "timeout=10" (without the quotes). Then save quit and reboot again.
<Jordan_U> upsetguy_: Ahh, nvm, back later.
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: trying what bashing said before you
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: taking quite a while
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: but finished now
<upsetguy_> Jordan_U: i think installing ubuntu corrupted all the stuff.
<EriC^^> Rene___: sudo apt-get install linux-generic , then sudo apt-get purge nvidia* , then sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Rene___> eric^^ did that already
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<EriC^^> sudo reboot
<Catopett> What is different between reboot and init 5?
<hdon_> upsetguy: init 5 won't shut down your kernel
<hdon_> sorry i meant that for Catopett
<newb123> I'm trying to mount a partition in initramfs. While I can see it in initramfs, I can't seem to mount it. Any idea how to get more than "Invalid argument" information?
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: its weird, hes logging in again but not showing anything but the background
<hdon_> Catopett: init 5 will change your run level. so, a bunch of processes will be stopped. if that's all you need, then you can do that.
<hdon_> newb123: how'd you get an initramfs shell?
<hdon_> newb123: i mean, can you ask for a shell before initramfs tries to mount the new root filesystem?
<newb123> hdon: I got there during boot up.
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: when im choosing guest access its working
<Bashing-om> Rene___: What options do you get when right clicking on the desktop ?
<hdon_> newb123: did it have an error and then drop you to the shell?
<Catopett> Do i use dd to copy all harddrive to usb drive or what do i use, i need to get usbdrive bootable
<Bashing-om> Catopett: "  Runlevel 0 is used to halt the
#ubuntu 2015-12-09
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, that means it's a user config issue
<Bashing-om>        system and 6 to reboot the system. See: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man7/runlevel.7.html .
<newb123> hdon: I wrote an experimental virtio-blk driver. I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong, so I'm looking for clues. Yes.
<newb123> hdon: it just says /dev/disk/by-uuid/495b... does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<hdon_> newb123: ah ok
<newb123> hdon: I've checked using blkid that the uuid is correct. /dev/disk/by-id exists but not /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Catopett> What does this mean (reset by peer) ??
<newb123> hdon: I see a few partitions: /dev/vda /dev/vda1 and /dev/vda2 but I can't mount any of them
<hdon_> newb123: can you read from them?
<Rene___> eric^^: bashing-om: how do i fix it?
<hdon_> newb123: i don't know much about kernel dev, but are these devices governed by your driver?
<EriC^^> Rene___: can you get a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+t ?
<newb123> hdon: the device is just a block device. It's governed by my driver which is pretty close to the stock virtio driver. Hmm.
<Rene___> eric^^: i can do anything
<Rene___> guest is fully working
<EriC^^> Rene___: press ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> guest is useless Rene___
<newb123> hdon: thanks.. do you know where I can find some kernel devs.. it seems like a relatively trivial error.. but I'm a bit stuck
<Rene___> eric^^ im in the tty again
<hdon_> newb123: maybe #linux
<newb123> hdon: thanks
<EriC^^> Rene___: type rm ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1
<EriC^^> Rene___: type rm -r ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1
<EriC^^> Rene___: then sudo service lightdm restart
<Rene___> eric^^: first one says its not possible
<hdon> Jordan_U: which part of the boot process did you say had to go through the BIOS to access hdds? i'm wondering if it was foolish to put my swap at the end of my disks
<Rene___> directory wasnt found
<Rene___> eric^^: same for 2nd one
<alocompsci> hello... guys
<EriC^^> Rene___: try mv ~/config ~/config.old
<alocompsci> I have a terrible problem... my ubuntu partition is not working.
<Rene___> eric^^: directory not found
<alocompsci> I got the starting light display manager error..
<k1l_> which error?
<Skkarson> #/g/wdg@irc.rizon.net
<EriC^^> Rene___: are you sure you're typing ~/.config
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<EriC^^> Rene___: type ls -l ~/
<alocompsci> not sure . the screen is all black. and the last lines are: Starting LSD: minidlna server. Starting Light displayManager
<Rene___> eric^^ last time i did
<alocompsci> ... and deal with any system changes.signatures.
<Rene___> eric^^ the mv one i didnt
<k1l_> alocompsci: what did you do before that happend?
<Rene___> eric^^: hes showing my directorys
<alocompsci> I connected a HDMI monitor to my laptop. and
<alocompsci> changed the additional driver to the NVIDIA one.
<alocompsci> I've been trying these solutions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/638850/ubuntu-15-04-boot-hangs-on-starting-light-display-manager-after-updates\
<alocompsci> http://askubuntu.com/questions/692445/ubuntu-hangs-on-starting-light-display-manager-on-bootup
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, try mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<Rene___> eric^^: seems like this worked
<EriC^^> Rene___: the desktop?
<Rene___> eric^^: idk
<Rene___> eric^^: was meaning the command
<Rene___> eric^^: didnt respond with any errors
<EriC^^> Rene___: ok, try sudo service lightdm restart
<kpwarr_> Hey folks. I use setxkbmap to set my keyboard to colemak. I have recently started using a Japanese keyboard source via the Ubuntu system settings. If I switch to the Japanese keyboard source and back to English, the setxkbmap settings are reset to qwerty. Is there a good way to prevent this resetting?
<Rene___> eric^^: desktop working again. When im opening system settings and looking at drivers i have a ton of possibilities. How do i know which one to choose?
<alocompsci> anyway to reinstall ubunty without losing your files?
<alocompsci> (sorta like windows repair?)
<k1l_> alocompsci: maybe your card needs the nomodeset boot parameter. try it first before you make that change permanent
<k1l_> !nomodeset | alocompsci
<ubottu> alocompsci: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alocompsci> thank you k1l_ and ubottu
<kpwarr_> found the solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/377590/setxkbmap-resets-in-ubuntu-13-10
<alocompsci> will try this
<danmulvey> anyone have a preference between fbreader and calibre (or an entirely different preference) ?
<danmulvey> or do they serve different purposes
<alocompsci> in the setparams 'Ubuntu', in the ro quiet splash I have:
<alocompsci> Ro quiet spalsh $vt-handooff. Should I put nomodeset instead of that?
<k1l_> put nomodeset at the end. then try to boot.
<alocompsci> or something like: ro nomodeset quiet splash $vt_handoff
<alocompsci> ok
<k1l_> if that doesnt work try instead of $vthandoff
<Jordan_U> hdon: Essentially, everything that needs to be read from at boot is in /boot/, the MBR, or the BIOS Boot Partition. Swap is read by the linux kernel, which has direct access to the hard drive and so isn't a problem.
<VFDPrim> EVENING ALL
<newb123> Jordan_U: what determines if a block device can be mounted?
<VFDPrim> doing new ubuntu instull trying to figure out if i should add a partition in there for free space or not
<alocompsci> the screen went blank. and no errors.. Out of curiosity I went to ctrl alt f1, and typed startx
<alocompsci> and the desktop appeared but no side bar or top bar.
<Jordan_U> newb123: Do you have the kernel module for the filesystem in use on that device inserted? Any more detailed message about the problem in "dmesg"?
<k1l_> alocompsci: in terminal do "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*" then restart
<alocompsci> will try it. I'm on lenovo yoga 15", so I think I have hd integrated graphics and NVidia 840
<newb123> Jordan_U: Basically when I boot I get the following panic: "/dev/disk/by-uuid/495bfba6-2afa-43ee-ab0c-eb7423ec9700 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!" I get sent to initramfs.
<newb123> Jordan_U: I've checked the uuid. But according to initramfs /dev/disk only has by-id and no by-uuid.
<newb123> Jordan_U: I've also tried mounting the partitions that I can see from initramfs, but mount just replies with an ambiguous "Invalid argument" reply. So I'm a bit stuck.
<alocompsci> k1l_, nothing happened after the purge nvidia*. Get to the same screen with several green [OK]
<k1l_> alocompsci: did reboot?
<alocompsci> and gets stuck on Starting Light Display Manager ... and deal with any system changes.signature
<alocompsci> after it was done running the purge I typed restart.
<newb123> Jordan_U: I'm using an experimental block device driver I've written, but I'm still trying to figure out what exactly is wrong with it. Thus this sluething.
<k1l_> ok, did you install the nvidia driver from a website or from the ubuntu repos?
<Jordan_U> newb123: That's not a kernel panic by the way.
<newb123> Jordan_U: It's not.. it's just a panic sent by the init scripts.
<alocompsci> I think through the repos. I didn't manually install them. I went to 'additional drivers' and chose the NVidia. but it was giving me errors , so the last change I made was selecting Xorg again
<Jordan_U> newb123: Can you read from the device at all? Does "dd if=/dev/vdXY of=/dev/null count=1" succeed?
<alocompsci> when I do control alt f2 I see a message saying 'System Runing  in low graphics mode, your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be deteted coreclty
<Jordan_U> newb123: You still haven't answered if "dmesg" gives you a more helpful error message.
<newb123> Jordan_U: no dmesg doesn't say anything about mounting nor the uuid issue. unfortunately
<newb123> Jordan_U: dd (initramfs) doesn't seem to give a success reply. I've even copied a file init over to init3 and it jsut says 1+0 records in 1+0 records out.
<k1l_> alocompsci: ah ok, so you already had issues installing the driver
<k1l_> alocompsci: what gives you "uname -a"
<Jordan_U> newb123: If it doesn't give an error then it succeeded.
<Catopett> I need a music composer like musix, do anyone know about a good as sutch?
<alocompsci> Linux Alo 4.2.0-19-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 11
<newb123> Jordan_U: Alright. I guess it succeeded then. So why do you think mount can't mount the partition it sees? Anyway to check that?
<Jordan_U> newb123: What is the exact dd command you used to check that you could read from the block device?
<bazhang> !equivalents | Catopett have a check
<ubottu> Catopett have a check: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<newb123> Jordan_U: give me a second.. I'm just going to re-run it.
<k1l_> alocompsci: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" is that already installed?
<alocompsci> ERROR the master control interrupt lied (SDE)!
<danmulvey> sudo apt-get install friends
<danmulvey> oh wrong window
<danmulvey> :)
<alocompsci> hahaha danmulvey funny
<alocompsci> k1l_, I did sudo apt-get autoremove, and tried apt-get linux-generic.
<alocompsci> it run that time, but when I rebooted, still stuck in the black screen
<danmulvey> alocompsci: thanks, ill be here all night. try the fish!
<k1l_> alocompsci: did it install something?
<alocompsci> the first time it asked me to run autoremove, bc there was a lib that wasn't needed. the second time I run install linux-generic it worked.
<alocompsci> meaning it run without errors, but still get a black screen after restarting.
<k1l_> alocompsci: the info i need is, did it install new kernel or headers when installing linux-generic (which could be an issue not having which leads to non working nvidia drivers)
<newb123> Jordan_U: hmm hold up.. kernel reboot is having problems.. will have to fix this first
<alocompsci> I think so k1l_ , when I run it again I get: linux-generic is already the newest version.
<alocompsci> so that should mean it installed all the packages needed correct?
<Catopett> Is there a CUBASE or similary for LINUX?
<k1l_> alocompsci: ok, then do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current". that should install nvidia-prime too and other nvidia related packages.
<k1l_> alocompsci: important is now, that if there are any error messages in the stuff you see after the install, name them please.
<alocompsci> ok running the command now.
<alocompsci> ok I get one error after: Building initial module for 4.2.0-19-generic
<bensocket>  hi i bought a lenov horizon 2s...i duel booted it with linux mint 17.. but i have no wifi ..how can i install wifi drivers? thanks
<Jordan_U> !mint | bensocket
<bensocket> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0041] (rev 20)
<ubottu> bensocket: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<alocompsci> the error is: [486.324808] [drm:gen8_irq_handler [i915] ERROR The master control interrut lied
<alocompsci> nvidia)304: Running module version sanity check (those error messages are funny)
<alocompsci> original module: No original module exists within this kernel
<k1l_> alocompsci: hmm, it cant build the nvidia module for your kernel it seems.
<alocompsci> so I sort of broke ubuntu by chosing the wrong driver option in additional drivers?
<alocompsci> :(
<_nemesys> hi nerds
<k1l_> alocompsci: for investigating what exactly is going wrong one need to get the logs like Xorg.log, syslog and apt/terminal.log   from /var/log/ in a pastebin. but i need to go afk now for some time so others in here might help
<alocompsci> understood. Thanks for your time k1l_
<ash_k>  #wikimedia-dev
<scwizard> hello I am trying to download this file: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/trusty/current/trusty-server-cloudimg-amd64-vagrant-disk1.box
<scwizard> however I'm getting a very slow speed
<scwizard> does anyone know what's going on with those servers? or if there is any kind of mirror?
<scwizard> so disapointing...
<scwizard> it downloads fine if i download it from aws instance at least
<scwizard> so from there i can put it on to s3
<carrera> Hi
<wonko> anyone have issues with apt-mirror lately?
<carrera> Can I do a text-based install of Ubuntu MATE 15.10?
<wonko> out of the blue it's stopped working
<wonko> it's been running fine for over a year
<wonko> now it says it has 2.3G to download and does it in under a second
<wonko> our internet isn't that fast. :)
<carrera> Ubuntu MATE 15.10 installation keeps rebooting on me before it even reaches the language question
<carrera> I think it's the nouveau driver
<Wamphyri> anyone familiur with pureftpd? i can't connect to my server, and the transfer.log isn't showing anything neither is my ftp client
<lubuntu> explosionirc.net
<Gallomimia> Wamphyri: you should double check for open ports in the server and server's firewall. netstat -at
<SentientTootsieR> Hey all, I need help with a bash script I'm trying to create. I need it to create a new folder or file depending on what the user chooses. However, I'm lost at where to go from here. Can someone please look at my script and tell me what I need to do next? http://pastebin.com/mKXcFspD
<Gallomimia> SentientTootsieR: shouldn't it be touch '$FILE'
<SentientTootsieR> oops let me look into that
<Dsbeerf> Hello, someone know how to change run level for text only on ubuntu 15.10 ?
<SentientTootsieR> i was playing around with the script, but the folder part doesnt work properly
<Dsbeerf> i did a search on google but i get awnser about ubuntu 10.x
<Gallomimia> yeah that command looks messed up
<Gallomimia> why is it in angle brackets?
<SentientTootsieR> i was just experimenting. im a noob with this stuff
<SentientTootsieR> let me try $FILE and $FOLDER
<Gallomimia> i also don't know what echo -e does. my man page doesn't have that option
<Gallomimia> your piping operators in the commands themselves look messed up. take them out. all of them, and change them to semicolons
<Bashing-om> Dsbeerf: Do you mean to be able to boot to terminal ?
<catopett> I get error (E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)) need help , how do i read errors?
<Gallomimia> make them separate commands, the echo to tell the user what its doing, and the mkdir and touch to do the work
<Dsbeerf> Bashing-om: yeah
<Gallomimia> SentientTootsieR: it might be better to hang out in #bash for this.
<SentientTootsieR> ok, i will check them out. thanks a lot
<Walkerdine> What would be the best way to dual boot with windows? I used Grub last time and had problems when I tried to remove it
<catopett> Ther best way to dualboot with windows is to install ubuntu innto own partition
<Bashing-om> Dsbeerf: Boot parameter ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' in grub's boot parameter screen .
<catopett> I use the (sudo apt-get -f install) and get error
<Dsbeerf> Bashing-om: and i add this to grub.conf ?
<Walkerdine> catopett: Yes I will be installing it onto its own partition. I didn't know it was possible to do it another way
<Bashing-om> Dsbeerf: No, at grub menu 'e' key for edit -> boot parameters screen , in the line starting with linux, replace "quiet splash and vr_hand0ff=7" with ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to the TTY1 terminal .
<Dsbeerf> Bashing-om: ok thanks
<Bashing-om> vt_handoff*
<catopett>  I upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu and getting error in: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<catopett> How do i read errorcodes in dpkg?
<alocompsci> so... I was reinstalling ubuntu from a live usb. and it got stuck during installation.. during: ubuntu wpa_suplicant[2736]: wlp4s0 WPA Group rekeying completed
<fooobarrr> recently amazon prime video stopped working in chrome on ubuntu 14.04 - anyone have a similar issue?
<fooobarrr> I think within the last two weeks it stopped working
<brodude> Hi bros!
<Walkerdine> Someone please tell me grub has gotten better in the last few years
<Jordan_U> Walkerdine: Are you saying that you had trouble going back to only having Windows and its bootloader (Uninsalling Ubuntu)?
<Jordan_U> s/Uninsalling/uninstalling/
<Walkerdine> Yeah back in like 2009
<carrera> 15.10 desktop installation froze on "If you wish to install in UEFI mode" dialog box.  How can I stop it?
<carrera> I went through "try ubuntu first" way
<cerealcable> So I'm having a fun time getting 15.10 on this laptop for some reason...its booting in efi mode and after install I get Invalid Parititon Table :-( Here's output from gdisk: https://paste.cooleye.net/gidalomiga.coffee
<Jordan_U> Walkerdine: For BIOS based systems just run "sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX" to install an MS style MBR. For UEFI, grub doesn't replace Windows' bootloader or its entry in the boot firmware, it just also installs its own (and makes it the default) so you can always directly select Windows via your boot firmware menus, and you can remove the Ubuntu entry entirely using efibootmgr.
<VFDPrim> any one ever see this pop up when restarting ubuntu after a convertion to ubuntu /dev/disk/by-uuid/14cf708b-68ef-4418-b9ea-471bad32a3a4%20(sda5_crypt)??
<VFDPrim> it wants a password but yet wold let me enter one
<lotuspsychje> does the uninstall of seahorse automaticly disable gnome-keyring also, or am i seeing this wrong?
<VFDPrim> any one know what this means /dev/disk/by-uuid/14cf708b-68ef-4418-b9ea-471bad32a3a4%20(sda5_crypt)?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<tachibana> ?
<tachibana> im curious about that also
<tachibana> is that a crypted filename
<tachibana> codename alkjd4sfd-fsdgsd-3g1sd-g2dsgds3f(wlan1_mp3
<tachibana> vlc launch pad docker
 * tachibana smokes meth
<VFDPrim> ok so that comes up when i restart comp but wont let me put in the code
<lotuspsychje> tachibana: please keep those comments out the channel
<Jordan_U> VFDPrim: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Did you just install Ubuntu and select encryption be used?
<VFDPrim> yes in the second one and 14.4 i think
<VFDPrim> first time it asked for it it let me put in a password but this time it wont like its not blinking to let me know i can and when i type nothing comes up
<tachibana> u mad?
<lotuspsychje> tachibana: nobody is mad, just keep in mind this channel is familly friendly
<yumprer> Why do Muslims want to force everybody to their faith. Couldn't their God do it if he wanted. Instead of all the killings.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | yumprer not here please
<ubottu> yumprer not here please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VFDPrim> not about linux so i dont care lol
<VFDPrim> any one have an issue with not being able to type the enter passphrase on an encripted directory
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: got any error?
<VFDPrim> /dev/disk/by-uuid/14cf708b-68ef-4418-b9ea-471bad32a3a4%20(sda5_crypt)
<VFDPrim> thats all that comes up
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: and you have entered the right password?
<tachibana> >implying you are more family friendly than me
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: no caps or numlock on/off?
<VFDPrim> it wont let me enter one like no typing in the box
<tachibana> gee thanks for insulting
<tachibana> me
<Jordan_U> tachibana: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, please stick to the topic or leave.
<VFDPrim> its not thats its wrong its that it wond let me
<tachibana> what
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: so you have no space to enter it?
<Jordan_U> tachibana: Exactly what I said. Take the offtopic chatter elsewhere. This is your last warning.
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: wich ubuntu version si this mate?
<tachibana> someone was just talking about muslims, maybe, i think 10 lines up?
<VFDPrim> the box is there but it does not have the curser blink
<tachibana> check the logs
<tachibana> D:
<Jordan_U> tachibana: And I just banned them. Would you like to be next?
<tachibana> u mad?
<Jordan_U> tachibana: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<SeriouslyLaugh> thanks Jordan_U
<Fawas> hello everyone
<VFDPrim> hello
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: ubuntu version?
<RoadRunner> been trying out Ubuntu 14.04LTS for a few days; suddenly the launch bar stoped sliding out on mouse contact or the cursor would get "stuck" behind the left screen border or the bar would slide out to hide immidiately; cairo dock stopped appearing all together.  Reboots made no diff.  Couldn't get into the system... Today back to normal.  Any idea what happened?
<VFDPrim> 14.4 i think
<Fawas> Anyone knows, how to install packetfence on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: wich grafix card do you have?
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: cant find in repos, where did you see it?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870
<VFDPrim> wonder if there is any way to just reinstull ubuntu but when i try to open from thumbdrive it still forces me to this enter password screen
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: driver radeon?
<Fawas> not found in repos. not woring the method displayed in official page (for ubuntu 12.04)
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: didn't install any custom drivers - whatever Ubuntu picked...
<Jordan_U> VFDPrim: How are you trying to boot from USB?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: can you check sudo lshw -C video for me? see whats behind driver=
<VFDPrim> live disk
<VFDPrim> from boot menue
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I am new to linux... does it matter from which dir I start terminal?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: no mate just enter that command
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: seems like packetfence needs ppa add, and we cant support this sorry
<Fawas> ok
<Fawas> where do i get suppport?
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: maybe we can suggest another alternative for you?
<Fawas> ok
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: whats your end goal?
<Fawas> i need to control local users to internet (bandwidth and filtering)
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: specific website blocking and such? surfing time?
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: kiosk style or for company?
<Fawas> need capitative portal to run
<Fawas> not company. For my neighbhours.
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: hmmm wait, your neighbours use your pc?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: what format?
<RedPenguin> hey all
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: can you just tell whats behind driver= ?
<Fawas> no, i have broadband with wireless router
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: so you just want to prevent neighbours using your wifi, is that it?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: no, it just gives me command usage syntax
<Fawas> i will use the application on my pc and connect internet and router to it
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: sudo lshw -C video
<Fawas> only users i allowed can use internet
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: i understand but please tell me over wifi or cable local?
<Fawas> wifi
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: turnoff your ssid?
<Fawas> hide ssid makes connecting difficult. because lack idea of other users(literacy bavkward).
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: there are ubuntu bandwith user limit packages out there, but thats for local users not outside wifi users
<VFDPrim> sweet finaly let me get past with a thumb drive live thing so now just going to reinstulle and not add the security thing lol
<lotuspsychje> !yay | VFDPrim fixxed how?
<ubottu> VFDPrim fixxed how?: Glad you made it! :-)
<VFDPrim> well i did till my cat jumped on the keyboard!! so lets try this again
<VFDPrim> love him to death but damn he can be a pain sometimes lol
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: sorry, got it right this time; driver=radeon latency=0
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: updates system to latest? check lsb_release -a (from terminal)
<RedPenguin> I seem to have something causing Ethernet slow downs, to where YouTube buffers, Firefox takes a while to "Looking up", yet I get good speed/pingtest.net results, tried different cable, card & switch port, not happening on other PCs
<lotuspsychje> RedPenguin: ubuntu version and eth card chipset please?
<Fawas> lotuspsychje : Can you suggest any native programs which fliter and block user based on mac address?
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: a router or iptables
<Fawas> iptables
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: maybe you should talk to the ##networking guys instead?
<Fawas> ok
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: explain them what you want exactly
<Fawas> ok
<Fawas> please give me direction
<RedPenguin> 14.04.3, originally nvidia MCP61 now a Tulip card both doing the same thing
<lotuspsychje> RedPenguin: hmm 2 different cards slow down, sounds like more an isp or router issue?
<Fawas> lotuspsychje: I want to join #which ?
<lotuspsychje> RedPenguin: doublecheck syslog and dmesg anyway
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: "no LSB modules are available"; "Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<lotuspsychje> Fawas: /join ##networking
<Fawas> ok
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: ok good
<Fawas> thanks lotuspsychje
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: "good" meaning...
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: meaning your up to date, now try to check your syslog and dmesg
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: to hunt for errors causing your freezes
<VFDPrim> any on have any favorite youtube channals for linux
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: ok, how?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: dash/logviewer icon and browse
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: or manually browse /var/log/syslog
<RedPenguin> I also have a bridge using bridge-utils, but afaik that should not cause extreme youtube buffering
<GooeyABS> hi, i am about to set up a fresh copy of ubuntu. i use it to run soem virtualbox vm's as well as some desktop use. .. does it make sense to go with 15.10 or 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> GooeyABS: depends what you need mate LTS or non-LTS?
<lotuspsychje> GooeyABS: want 5 years support or every 9 months reinstall
<GooeyABS> guess tht depends, if thres any dignificant upside to 15.10
<VFDPrim> so i have to move files from one computer to another whats the easyest way to do that ? each has a 1T hard drive
<lotuspsychje> GooeyABS: by testing it on your system, is the only way to see
<lotuspsychje> GooeyABS: every system reacts different on kernel/ubuntu version etc
<badcatalex> Help! Ubuntu with my radeon x1300 is SLOW!
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: rsync or clone?
<lotuspsychje> !clone | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !info clonezilla | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (wily), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<VFDPrim> that only works if there is an exact same spec computer correct?
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: all depends wich protocol you gonna transfer? usb? sata? network?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: these files are huge with more archived with .gz; what am I looking for?
<VFDPrim> oh ok hmmm going to have to look into those
<VFDPrim> is there one that does the programs i have added to the first computer as well as files?
<GooeyABS> just judging form the answers it dosnt sound like theres anyitng major that one would want to opt for 15.10 like any digificant perfomance or feature diffrences that make it overly attractive.
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: you mean clone the installed packages to the other pc?
<VFDPrim> um.. i guess
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | VFDPrim very handy
<ubottu> VFDPrim very handy: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (wily), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> GooeyABS: in most cases 14.04.3 LTS is a very stable choice
<lotuspsychje> GooeyABS: if you want rather latest and quicker ubuntu versions you can move to non-lts
<lotuspsychje> GooeyABS: the choice is yours mate
<RedPenguin> I think I figured it out, it seems for some reason my Ubuntu system isn't liking my SmartDNS service
<lotuspsychje> RedPenguin: maybe talk to the ##networking guys about this?
<RedPenguin> looks like I better ty
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: anything showing errors, bugs,kernel panics,acpi errors,...
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: if your system freezes, something must show there
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: its just that both of these files are so long (with more files with same names archived 1 through 4) that I am overwhelmed...
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: just check the most recent syslog file
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I believe the very first thing I see on the screen on booting is something about acpi probe failing
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: maybe share it on pastebin to me?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | RoadRunner ill have a look
<ubottu> RoadRunner ill have a look: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: ubottu: ok guys let me start my irc client on my linux box; give me a few mins
<VFDPrim> than ks for the help tonight guys
<sam__> im so glad i switched to ubuntu
<sam__> god bless
<Wkk> What OS you've had before?
<sam__> windows 7
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<RoadRunner|2> lotuspsychje: ubottu: ok, I am on my linux box now; sorry, but how do I paste directly from command line?
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | RoadRunner
<ubottu> RoadRunner: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Quantos> I'm trying to delete a *.vdi file, but I keep getting the error that the trash is too full, delete it manually.  How do I do that?  I'm running KUbuntu 14.04
<Quantos> I'm trying to delete a *.vdi file, but I keep getting the error that the trash is too full, delete it manually.  How do I do that?  I'm running KUbuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: gksu your filemanager and delete it from there
<Quantos> Dolphin won't delete it
<Quantos> I'm not sure what a gksu is
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: gksu dolphin
<RoadRunner|2> ubottu: installed pastebin; usage: syslog pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com doesn't work; my syntax must be wrong
<ubottu> RoadRunner|2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quantos> lotuspsychje, I really don't understand what you mean, can you clarify that for me?
<RoadRunner|2> lotuspsychje: usage: syslog pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com doesn't work; my syntax must be wrong
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: try to gksu dolphin from terminal, to delete your file
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: try to copy paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Quantos> Okay, how do I gksu it ?
<lotuspsychje> !gksu | Quantos
<ubottu> Quantos: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Quantos> I installed gksudo, ran dolphin that way and it still tells me that the trash has reached maximum size, delete it manually
<Ceciliia> Hello! How do I run a terminal command (from a .desktop file) and STOP the termial window from closing when done? :|
<Ceciliia> What is the command to keep the terminal window open?
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: dont send to trash, delete it bypassing trash
<Quantos> I don't see that option
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: maybe in dolphin properties? i use nautilus sorry
<Quantos> I'll try installing that
<RoadRunner|2> lotuspsychje: ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13847879/
<Quantos> LMAO lotuspsychje, I just found where to resize the trash can, now it worked
<Quantos> I never thought that would work in a million years, I'd have tried it yesterday
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Quantos
<ubottu> Quantos: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: you have 2 screens with xrandr?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: sorry don't know what that means
<Ceciliia> Oops. Wrong channel. XD
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: do you have 2 monitors for your pc on ubuntu?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: got 1 monitor, 1 tv connected to that box (I guess that's what ubuntu may be calling a 2nd monitor)
<Quantos> Is there a support chat for VirtualBox?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: i see alot of issues in your log mate, radeon, pci,memory,...
<somsip> Quantos: possibly #virtualbox
<somsip> !alis | Quantos
<ubottu> Quantos: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lotuspsychje> Quantos: #vbox
<Quantos> Thanks, I'll try that
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: what may be causing them?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: not sure mate, i would investigate your hardware
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: this box is a dual boot sys and worked fine under WinXP
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: did you try ubuntu with 1 screen?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I just left everything as it was under win without pulling any cables after install
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: that doesnt mean nothings wrong
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: i see floppy errors in there too, did you build own system?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: yes, but again, had no issues under win
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: and again, that doesnt mean nothings wrong
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: the logs dont lie in ubuntu
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: would you like me to paste dmesg as well?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: no mate i see alot in syslog already
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: ok, where do  I go from here?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: many things you can tryout: check your ram one by one, try bios floppy disable,try amd drivers instead of radeon,try different ubuntu versions
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: pci errors in your logs also, doublecheck that in bios also
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: grub2 offers a mem test, would that be helpfull?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: everything can help test yes
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: system wakeup issues in logs also
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: how can a floppy drive trip me up if I am not using it?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: try disable in bios, if not using
<catopett> I cannot get linuxbox installed, need help
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: can you recall what cards in your pci slots?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: no, I'd have to  pop the hood...
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: i reccomend you open the box, and test some stuff
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: maybe the ##hardware guys can help along with you
<catopett> I cannot get linuxband installed, need help
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: you mentioned amd drivers instead of radeon - isn't ubuntu loading the driver of its own choosing?
<lotuspsychje> catopett: not in the repos, where did you see that?
<catopett> http://linuxband.org/
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: yes, but in some cases radeon spits out errors like in your case
<lotuspsychje> catopett: we only support official ubuntu flavors mate
<Wkk> How do I set  wintertime for ubuntu clock? So I'm not 1h+ ??
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: so where would I get another driver for ubuntu to try?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: amd website
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I am confused but Radeon driver is made by AMD - its their product
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: no the radeon driver is opensource mate
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: catalyst/amdgpu for official ati/amd
<Wkk> Aaaaanyone??
<catopett> Why do i get this msg? Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<catopett> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: so you are saying what ubuntu ids as a Radeon driver is the open source one that comes in ubuntu package and you are recomending I get the proprietary one (Catalyst) from AMD directly, correct
<RoadRunner> ?
<DoYouKnow> did ubuntu 16.04 fix the nouveau driver issue yet with the DMIO copy error?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: if radeon has errors on your ubuntu version, you could try that yes
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: #ubuntu+1 please
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: another option is to test radeon driver on another ubuntu version
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: regarding a diff ubuntu version: you mean a diff version, like 15 or a different flavour like lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: different version like 15.10 yes
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: do you think I may experience less conflicts with lubuntu since its less demanding on hardware?
<Wkk> lotuspsychje: I have problems with my radeon card too, but changing my driver from default toproprietary one, and restarting made Ubuntu go into low-graphic mode
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: with your card, you should be able to run unity properly
<Wkk> to proprietary*
<lotuspsychje> Wkk: all depends on system/card chipset/kernel/ubuntu version mate
<catopett> Why do i get this msg? Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: to be honest I am not crazy about Unity, so if I have to part with it and go with LXDE - suits me fine
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: well lubuntu could also get radeon conflicts, depends really
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: but sure, you can testout lubuntu-desktop from your current ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop logout and login to lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> catopett: we dont support linuxband, install an ubuntu version from topic please
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: would I not have a more predictable result with a clean install (ie: in a new partition)?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: this is for testing only, if you like lubuntu/work good sure clean install
<ccag> Do you need to disable UEFI on newer laptops? I'm having a hell of time getting Ubuntu working on laptop with a clean install.
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: just to know, did you install ubuntu with cable enabled/updates enabled during setup?
<ccag> My windows install was corrupted the other day so i just wiped my harddrive and have been trying to install ubuntu since
<catopett> For they who are willing to help on linuxband can join #linuxband
<lotuspsychje> ccag: singleboot or dualboot?
<ccag> singleboot
<lotuspsychje> catalase: please no advertising here
<lotuspsychje> ccag: disable fastboot and secureboot
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: cable enabled?
<lotuspsychje> ccag: then you good to go
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: cable internet yes
<ccag> I honestly don't see where to do that in my bios
<ccag> I'm looking right now
<lotuspsychje> ccag: you should dig deep in bios options, secureboot and fastboot off both
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ccag this can help
<ubottu> ccag this can help: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: don't recall being asked that; the cable was connected then I just set up the static IP settings mannually...
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: but you was connected to internet right? setup asked you if you wanted updates enabled during setup and thats very reccomended
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: yes, I was connected to the internet; don't remmember about the rest, but updates happened after initial setup for sure, at least twice
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: yes, but to choose best driver its reccomend you update during setup also
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: but no sweat, you have lot to try now action!
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: but did we not start this with you asking me if I was totaly up to date, and you said I was so how could my driver not be the latest then?
<ubuntu-mate>  'bluray:///dev/sr0' what does this mean im trying to play blu ray in vlc
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: yes your up to date, but when you install ubuntu on an offline box ubuntu cant search for latest drivers right, and after that system updates the driver version it chose offline
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: what can I do now to verify that the best driver was loaded by ubuntu?
<goddard> how do you copy text in tmux?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: out of the availbale proprietary ones?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: well in your case only can choose opensource or proprietary indeed
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: anyway, start the hardware test first in your box, then clean install ubuntu or lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: with updates enabled
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I'll do that
<trixtator> ubuntu-mate: That is your drive. linux interprets everything as a file
<ubuntu-mate> how do you play blu ray in vlc i keep getting  MRL'bluray:///dev/sr0'
<trixtator> where did you read that?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I'd like to ask about package differences btw: ubuntu and lubuntu
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: Why libre office on ubuntu and Abiword and Gnumeric on lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: lightweight reasons
<trixtator> ubuntu-mate : it could mean that /dev/sr0 is not your bluray drive
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: but with your system specs, you can install libreoffice on lubuntu aswell!
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: but are libre office apps functinally  superior?
<trixtator> when you open media in vlc you can select a different Disc device
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: depends on your needs really
<trixtator> Sorry. I have to leave. Drive to work
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I mean is it like deciding which race car to take for a drive today or is Abiword really truncated?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: depends on what you will be doing with text editors?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: writing letters mostly, maybe an occasional essay or a table...
<RoadRunner> would want to be able to read ms forrmats though
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: i would go for libreoffice if your system can take it
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: then you feel it is more capable?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: lol lets not compare things here...for my needs libreoffice does it!
<ubuntu-mate> when i put a blu ray in my drive the blu ray don't show up how do i get it to show so i can play it
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: how about you start testing stuff now, instead of conversation :p
<user_> i need help please
<Mneuro> user_ what's your issue?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: thank you for your help; sorry if app comparison is not best done here; could you suggest a better channel for that?
<user_> i need to install programs but i cant bec i have to write password but i dont know it
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: best way is to ask packages, for your specific needs so it wont need comparing
<user_> please help me
<Mneuro> user_ it's the password you set up when you installed Ubuntu
<Mneuro> user_ unfortunately, if you do not know the password, you won't be able to install packages
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: re the hardware channel you suggested earlier, do they specialize in linux incompatibilities specifically?
<user_> i buy the pc from the the shop
<user_> i dont know it
<Mneuro> user_ you bought it and it had Ubuntu on it already?
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: channel says it: hardware speciality
<user_> how can i install
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: thanks again :)
<user_> no ijust find it like this
<ubuntu-mate> how do i get my blu ray drive yo work with my blu ray it's not showing up
<lotuspsychje> !bluray | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EMPHASIS> The weirdest thing has happened. My desktop (Gnome flashback(metacity)) is now displaying icons from my home directory! How do I stop this?
<sheepdog> Suspend doesn't work for me, if I were to press up or something would that cause anything to happen while the terminal is running?
<EMPHASIS> test
<zykotick9> EMPHASIS: test failed ;)
<EMPHASIS> My desktop (Gnome flashback(metacity)) is now displaying icons from my home directory! How do I stop this?
<badcatalex> Should I move from linux mint to ubuntu?
<robotics> yabadabadooo!
<Herp> hello everybody
<lotuspsychje> Herp: welcome, what can we do for you
<Herp> hello everybody :D
<robotics> Herp, privet negr
<Psykoraptor> Hi! I have a question: how would i go about updating a 10.04 command line ubuntu to 15.04?
<somsip> !eolupdate | Psykoraptor
<somsip> !eol | Psykoraptor (see the bit about updates at the end)
<ubottu> Psykoraptor (see the bit about updates at the end): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Herp> nothing, i just read a topic live
<Psykoraptor> Thank you!
<Herp> yes im privet
<badcatalex> I am about to install Ubuntu. Any help?
<robotics> yes
<robotics> please
<badcatalex> I need to figure out if it is possible to a inplace upgrade from linux mint 17.3 to ubuntu 15.10?
<badcatalex> cause, linux mint is based off of ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> make a clean new install of ubuntu
<badcatalex> D'oh!
<k1l_> there might be stuff left from mint which can make trouble then. you can keep your /home in most times.
<badcatalex> what if i removed the mint stuff that will conflict
<badcatalex> prior
<badcatalex> via command line
<badcatalex> on a linux mint live cd
<badcatalex> or dvd
<badcatalex> We'll have to find out
<somsip> badcatalex: you;ll end up with a messed up install. As stated, reinstall from scratch
<badcatalex> I'll back up
<badcatalex> But, my a6100 wifi adapter won't work without the drivers
<badcatalex> NETGEAR A6100
<badcatalex> Any good linux mint/ ubuntu backup software?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | badcatalex
<ubottu> badcatalex: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<somsip> !backup | badcatalex
<ubottu> badcatalex: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> badcatalex: choose an ubuntu version from topic mate
<badcatalex> i've been banned ftom #linuxmint-help
<badcatalex> *from
<claudio_> is there anyone
<baizon> 30 sec, new record i guess
<beta_> hole
<beta_> hei
<beta_> asl
<beta_> he
<badcatalex> how do I back up my copy of (Linux mint) Ubuntu to a IMG file
<Ben64> sorry, mint isn't supported here
<badcatalex> then how do i backup my copy of ubuntu to a img?
<Ben64> mint isn't ubuntu
<badcatalex> i have a dual boot
<ubuntu-mate> i looked on the ubuntu system 76 nun of them have blu ray and that linux can never play blu ray it don't even se the blu ray only dvds i have tried for years to get it to work and still can't get it to work so far only windows or mac can play blu rays and i am a computer geek i can turn linux up side down and still won't work they need too make linux work blu ray to work out of the box but right now there behind they
<ubuntu-mate> need to grow up
<badcatalex> grt vlc
<badcatalex> *get
<badcatalex> should i use Déjà Dup Backup Tool?
<hateball> !clone | badcatalex
<ubottu> badcatalex: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<hateball> ugh, wrong
<hateball> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hateball> well whatever, check out Clonezilla for a full partition/disk clone
<badcatalex> well, Déjà Dup Backup Tool used the command
 * hateball prods ubottu 
<badcatalex> why not gparted
<badcatalex> installed clonezilla. Now what?
<VFDPrim> any one ever have the issue when upgrading from 14.4 fo 15.10 ubuntu that it upgradeds for awhile then just shuts monitor off to sleep even thought its lold not to and unable to wake it back up?
<shurane1> VFDPrim: is this a laptop you're talking about?
<thepeter> EriC^^: Hi, so I tryed your advice with ~/.profile but nothing seems to happen (but script probably went through)
<VFDPrim> nope desktop
<VFDPrim> screen is good
<VFDPrim> im making a bootable 10.10 right now see if that works
<VFDPrim> but this has happends to me sevaral times tonight and its not like anything is over heating or anything
<VFDPrim> grrr keeps taking me to xenial xerus (development branch) tty1 login
<VFDPrim> and just tryed the 10.10 boot drive and says there is a boot errer
<alk40> vfdprim can you log in at all?
<Ben64> VFDPrim: what are you trying to do
<VFDPrim> yea took me to some stuff i sure dont understand
<alk40> vfdprim how did it all start? was it a fresh boot or have you been using your computer and then the error
<thepeter> EriC^^: so update ... no it won't run that script ...
<VFDPrim> it tells me when my last log in was and then does my user name @ computer name :~$
<VFDPrim> it was a fresh 14.4 boot
<gugurang> Hi, I have two network cards (eth0, eth1) but i can't ping using eth1. if i transferred eth1's cable to a laptop, it works flawlessly. Anyone?
<alk40> what do you think ben64 ? sounds like a xorg issue with the video driver vfdprim
<VFDPrim> then up dated and all then did the upgrade release then it would run ask me if i wanted to id press y then run for a good long time then all of a sudden the screen would shut down even after i told it not to do anything and would not wake back up again
<gugurang> no problem with eth0
<alk40> gugurang eth0 is always default, eth1 may or may not need extra configuring
<alk40> vfdprim sounds like your video driver isnt playing nice with xorg, what kind of video card do you have?
<VFDPrim> no idea new computer but it works fine up to that point
<Ben64> why are you trying to upgrade from 14.04 anyway?
<VFDPrim> one sec and ill get the card info
<VFDPrim> because i always like to have that years latest update i dont like to wait and deal with any small bugs to not get fixed
<Ben64> bugs get fixed in every version
<alk40> thanks ben64 btw nice to see you on here still, you helped me with a network issue like 2 years ago when i was using 14.04 when it was a new release
<Ben64> you're better off sticking with LTS if you don't want to deal with stuff changing / possibly breaking
<Ben64> alk40: yeah, i'm here a lot :)
<VFDPrim> AMD Radeon HD 6770 1 GB
<Quantos> Dumb question I know, how do I determine which kernel I'm running?
<Ben64> Quantos: uname -a
<Quantos> Okay, that seems pretty simple for me to have forgotten it - is there a really complex and vague way to find out?
<VFDPrim> well what i dont get is why its doin it on this new comp and not on my old one it was working fine (the monitor) when it was on my main set up (witch this computer is going to be on)
<Ben64> Quantos: not really
<Quantos> Oh
<lazy8> Can my computer run ubuntu http://postimg.org/image/x0mm87ach/
<Ben64> yes
<alk40> vfdprim ubuntu for the most part tries to work out the box like any OS but there is always bugs and such, even if you dont like it you can still log in and we can get things working for you
<maxtimbo> hey, so I would like to make a desktop launcher that when double clicked launches two programs simultaneously. Before it launches, however, I would like it to ask if I want to launch one app, the other app, or both. How can I make that happen?
<gugurang> alk40: i used eth1 to connect to a different network...
<gugurang> alk40: it won't work if connected to a different switch
<VFDPrim> thats the problem when i say it will let me log in its not into the actual program so right now im going to redownload 14.4
<VFDPrim> and start this all over again....
<Ben64> VFDPrim: why not install 15.10 if thats what you want
<thepeter> so what can be the problem with the script if it runs when executed manually but won't go if executed by autostart / .profile or as service?
<Ben64> thepeter: not enough information to determine answer
<VFDPrim> because for some reason when i make a boot drive and try to do that it says there is an errer for some reason
<Ben64> VFDPrim: so lets fix that
<sam__> anyone here ever have trouble with popcorn time?
<VFDPrim> sounds good
<VFDPrim> what you want me to do
<Ben64> install 15.10
<Ben64> if you have an error, explain it here
<thepeter> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13851837/
<VFDPrim> ill put that drive in now then one min please
<Ben64> thepeter: if you run xrandr not on your display, it won't know what to do
<alk40> gugurang if the eht1 is down which can be an issue us "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" without quotes as a command and see if that helps
<thepeter> Ben64: this script just changes resolution since system won't recognize my monitor so I set it manually but when I try to run it automatically at login it doesn't work
<Ben64> thepeter: thats something you should be able to add into xorg.conf though
<VFDPrim> well now with the 15.10 drive in it wont even take me to the bot menue
<VFDPrim> (head explodes)
<VFDPrim> just get that ubuntu xelial thing
<gugurang> alk40: both cards are up. actually i used eth1 on a different address and it works. when i changed the ip, it won't work anymore. when i also transferred the cable to a laptop using the same (new) ip, it works... so cable is not the problem
<Ben64> VFDPrim: check the md5sum of the image you're using, and try rewriting it
<VFDPrim> no clue what that means
<Ben64> !md5sum | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<VFDPrim> so yea just restarted that comp and dried to see if i could even get to the boot menue and it wont let me even withought that drive in a slot
<Ben64> so go into the bios and change the boot order
<alk40> gugurang ok that is good, trial and error to narrow the problem is always the hardest, are you changing the ip with a command or are you using gui
<VFDPrim> i didnt use an iso file i made a boot disk with the boot disk creator
<Ben64> well download the iso
<thepeter> Ben64: can you please be more precise? (I googled it but no success that way, that's why I decided to go for script in first-place)
<gugurang> alk40: i tried both, i even disabled eth0 temporarily just to nnarrow down the prob
<sam__> well i had trouble isntalling popcorn time so i fixed that by installing libudev0 175-0ubuntu9
<VFDPrim> funny when ever i hit the power on the comp it goes to the ubuntu load screen right before shut down never seen that before
<Ben64> thepeter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebastian_> i cant get linux to print on my epson stylus tx130
<sam__> so after i installed it it let me open up popcorn-time.exe, but now I just get a black screen inside the program
<sebastian_> might be a problem with the driver or something
<carrera> Hi
<carrera> Should I install grub on the EFI partition?
<sam__> why noy?
<sebastian_> will this work: http://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/epson_stylus_tx130.html ?
<alk40> gugurang up vote 1 down vote accepted Based on follow-ups elsewhere, I found that Ubuntu will completely ignore changes in /etc/network/interfaces for a device which was previously defined and then changed.
<carrera> I'm trying to install 15.10 on a RAID volume made with Intel Storage Technology controller.
<carrera> I'm not sure where to install grub
<carrera> installing to /dev/sda failed
<carrera> should I install to the RAID volume or the EFI partition
<alk40> gugurang sorry my keyboard has preset settings for forums, anywho the problem seems and i hope, that when you make a change it is not being registered so we need to run some commands to fix that
<alk40> gugurang use the following command "sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup -v eth1" without quotes and see if the changes were made, the "-v" will show the output
<VFDPrim> any one ahve a link for a good 15.10 ubuntu iso file
<VFDPrim> have
<VFDPrim> i wonder
<VFDPrim> i have been using a wirless keyboard could that have caused issues
<somsip> VFDPrim: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
<alk40> carrera if your going to install grub on UEFI grub2 would be the choice not sure if you are using this by default
<shahar188> <VFDPrim> whats wrong with ubuntu main website?
<VFDPrim> thanks
<VFDPrim> it just wanted to keep sending me to the how to with disk boot maker
<Quantos> Okay, well, I'm at my wits end trying to access this USB thumb drive through VirtualBox.
<Quantos> Is there anything to do to 14.04 so that it will make the USB accesable to the guest OS?
<Fudge> attach it to the guest, and detach it from the host?
<alk40> quantos how are you trying to access it? through the virtual box itself?
<Quantos> I'm trying to alk40
<thepeter> Ben64: so i tried the ~/.xprofile file as wiki says but it seems there is more to it ... it gives me error and stays on basic resolution
<Quantos> The host OS sees it, but I can't get the guest to see it, and I'm running the latest VirtualBox
<Quantos> Version 5.0.1 or something like that
<Quantos> 5.0.10r104061
<alk40> quantos right click on VM and then USB, enable USB controller
<Quantos> I've tried mounted and unmounted in the host OS, I've installed extension packs and expansion packs until I'm blue ;)
<Quantos> It's enabled, and it gives me the option of USB 1,2 and 3
<alk40> quantos is there a plus sign next to 1?
<Quantos> I'm not sure what you mean, would you like a screen shot of what I'm seeing?
<alk40> quantos yes please
<Quantos> Coming up
<Quantos> Here it is alk40 http://imgur.com/GJMFKGP
<alk40> quantos on the right side there is a cabel usb icon with a plus sign
<Quantos> Yeah, no matter which type of USB that I select that won't populate with a device at all
<shoma> hello
<Quantos> I've tried thumb drives, phones, docking stations...
<alk40> quantos oh i see, ok lets try to give you permission see if that helps
<shoma> hello
<Quantos> Okay, I don't think I've tried that yet
<alk40> quantos in order to enable access to these devices you'll need to add your username to the group vboxusers
<Quantos> Is that under user access?
<alk40> quantos its a command your gonna type in terminal here it is, "sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers username" without quotes and where username is your username
<alk40> hello shoma
<shoma> hello
<shoma> hello alk40
<alk40> shoma need some help?
<sam__> is it bad to run everything as root
<alk40> yes sam it is
<shoma> no sam it isnot
<alk40> quantos after you run the command let me know and we can run another command to make sure you where added
<sam__> if you know what you're doing
<Quantos> Alk40, it came up with what I think is verbosity for options for that command
<sam__> okay i know why now
<Quantos> NVM, I'm a complete idiot
<kazakoff> hi
<shoma> hi
<kazakoff> Из России есть кто?
<shoma> ?
<Quantos> Okay, what's the second command alk40?
<alk40> quantos after you run the command type "groups username" without quotes and where username is your username of course and make sure vboxusers group
<VFDPrim> 15.10 boot disk just gave me syslinux 6.03 edd 20150813 copyright (c) 1994-2014 h Peter anvin e al   boot error
<shoma> I do not know
<alk40> quantos is listed**
<Quantos> I got it listed in there now alk40
<Quantos> Going to unplug all of these devices and try again
<shoma> alk40?
<alk40> quantos ok now you got to log out and log in so it can be picked up
<alk40> shoma sorry whats up?
<VFDPrim> think its better if i call it a night  thanks for the sugestions and im sure ill be on again tomorow
<shoma> Help
<alk40> shoma what do you need help with?
<shoma> I do not know English
<alk40> shoma sorry i only know English and Spanish
<shoma> oh
<sebastian_> http://pastebin.com/FT6yxmz5
<sebastian_> there, that's the output from the package installer
<shoma> Really?
<sebastian_> no!!
<sebastian_> this!
<sebastian_> http://pastebin.com/LfH04LnD
<zfsfiend> what's the best way to go from the zfsforlinux ppa to the 'official' zfs on 16.04?
<sebastian_> so what's the problem?
<shoma> You are how old are you?
<somsip> zfsfiend: ppas are not supported, and discussion for 16.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<shoma> hi
<alk40> sebastian so what have you tried
<shoma> I do not know
<alk40> shoma are you having an issue with ubuntu?
<shoma> umm
<sebastian_> ubuntu doesnt recognize my printer
<alk40> sebastian_ what epson model is it?
<shoma> My computeris lubuntu
<sebastian_> epson stylus tx130
<alk40> shoma you cant just jump in here and chat off topic
<alk40> sebastian_ http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModuleFromResult type in stylus tx130 first one on search should be it
<tony> Hi guys
<sebastian_> alk40, no no, it's installed
 * thepeter is there a simple way to set custom resolution in .xsession ? I've got closest to the goal by  xrandr -s 1280x1024 when it really sets the resolution but then something reverts it back ...
<sebastian_> but it doesnt do anything
<alk40> sebastian_ oh ok thats a whole different story
<sebastian_> alk40, check out the output from installer; http://pastebin.com/LfH04LnD
<tx001> I just installed 14.04 LTS (a clean install) and it's freezing up on boot up before it even gets to the Ubuntu logo. I used the Live CD to do a boot repair and got an error and a log url. If I post the url can somebody take a look and let me know what the issue might be?
<alk40> sebastian_ your missing stuff E: epson-inkjet-printer-201101w: missing-dependency-on-libc needed by opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201101w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter and 2 others
<thepeter> is there a simple way to set custom resolution in .xprofile? I've got closest to the goal by  xrandr -s 1280x1024 when it really sets the resolution but then something reverts it back ...
<cfhowlett> tx001, less "if" more do will lead to answers.
<sebastian_> alk40, how do i get it?
<tx001> here is the log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13852521
<sebastian_> alk40, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1066529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066529 in cups (Ubuntu) "All jobs stopped, epson_inkjet_printer_filter failed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alk40> sebastian_ yeah thats brutal is your printer wifi accessible ?
<sebastian_> no
<Alkaline40> sebastian_ sorry got disconnected
<sebastian_> no problem
<Alkaline40> sebastian_ when you installed the driver did you download it from the epson website
<sam__> fucking stupid popcorn time
<sebastian_> Alkaline40, yep
<jatin> Hello Everyone
<jatin> Please review my task
<jatin> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6073095769030656/
<Alkaline40> sebastian_ it looks like a bug but i think Ubuntu is identifying it as something else, where did you buy it?
<sebastian_> the printer? my mom bought it
<sam__> man
<sam__> fuck
<Alkaline40> Sebastian it's not a US printer is it?
<sebastian_> Alkaline40, what do you mean? manufactured in the US? i dont think so, i am in Costa Rica
<Alkaline40> sebastian_ i looked it up and its sold only in Latin America that could be a problem and Ubuntu thinks its a different printer
<sebastian_> thats shit
<phiona> How  do we take a snapshot in virtualbox 4.3.34?  there is no "take snapshot" in the "machine" menu anymore.
<cfhowlett> phiona, false.  "machine > take snapshot"
<Alkaline40> Sebastian try running "sudo apt-get install lsb" without quotes and see if that helps with something
<phiona> cfhowlett: what do u mean?
<cfhowlett> phiona, want a snapshot in virtualbox?  that's how ...
<phiona> cfhowlett:  there is no "take snapshot" in the "machine" menu anymore.
<cfhowlett> phiona, there is in vbox 5, so sorry.  I don't know why you are not seeing it.
<llutz> phiona: in a terminal "VBoxManage snapshot take ....."
<sebastian_> Alkaline40, v
<sebastian_> lsb is already the newest version.
<Alkaline40> Sebastian_ im going to send you a link there's a post that should help you with your problem since i have to go now
<sebastian_> Alkaline40, thanks
<phiona> llutz: what does the ellipsis mean?
<Alkaline40> sebastian_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261230
<sebastian_> Alkaline40, before you go, can you recommend a song?
<Alkaline40> sebastian_ a song? What's the occasion?
<sebastian_> fixing the printer...girlfriend of 7 years left me too
<sebastian_> Alkaline40,
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alkaline40> sebastian_ the 4th post on the link i sent you should help out, epsons have problems with Ubuntu despite being Linux ready
<phiona> cfhowlett: there only new. add. settings. clone. remove. group.
<sebastian_> Alkaline40, but i am on 64bit
<phiona> in the "machine menu"
<tx001> can somebody look at my boot repair log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13852521/, my ubuntu 14.04 install keeps freezing on boot up and hangs up before you ever see the ubuntu logo
<mpathy> Hi there.. I have problems with a dual monitor setup. But only on the laptop.. So I dont think its the monitor.. I have two monitors connected to two KVM switches (1x DP, 1xDVI) which are connected to two computers with Ubuntu (1x Tower 14.04 LTS with Radeon 5850, 1x Laptop 15.10 with Intel HD 4000 over Docking Station) - the DVI screen shuts down for a second from time to time while working.. Dont know why and whats the problem
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | mpathy can this help?
<ubottu> mpathy can this help?: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<mpathy> Also, when being afk and it goes to blank screen and so on, when I come back only the other screen gets back. I have to switch back and forth with the KVM buttons to get it back again.. of course also the screen configuration gets lost and I have to put the windows back to the4 screen
<mpathy> lotuspsychje: who should it? it is a frontend for xrandr like the monitor config tool of unity.. the problem is deeper
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: did you try xrandr --auto?
<mpathy> btw it also shows not up in xrandr and the tools when come back from standby
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: wich grafix drivers are you using?
<mpathy> lotuspsychje: ..so xrandr --auto cannot have any effect.. and if its there, it also has no effect.. but the DVI screen goes black for a second from time to time and doesnt come back from standby
<mpathy> lotuspsychje: its a Intel HD 4000 so there are no proprietary drivers only one option
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: did your layout work before, if yes when did it go wrong?
<mpathy> I added the docking station and the kvm switches.. and changed from DVI and VGA to DisplayPort and DVI, because of the docking station and the switches I got
<mpathy> The tower works without problems or flicker on the KVM switches so I would rule them out, also the monitors
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: and the screens work when you go back to windows?
<mpathy> Back to Windows? I use Ubuntu on both computers
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: oh right, so it could be a layout problem when you changed?
<mpathy> But I have an windows installation, but it doesnt matter because I want to use Ubuntu :)
<mpathy> I deleted monitors.xml and let it create new
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: you could testout a liveusb and see if they work on there? or create a new user on your system
<mpathy> but the flickering doesnt seem to be a layout problem, if only the "dont get back with DVI monitor from standby" would happen, I would thought of that too
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: could also try a 15.10 liveusb to test
<mpathy> but yes I can do.. I have a LTS maybe its because the other releases get more and more crappy over the years
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: lets not talk in general here :p
<mpathy> But I will stay on 16.04 LTS also on the laptop, thats for sure :/
<mpathy> I get back after booting
<lotuspsychje> mpathy: would be usefull to findout, whats causing this
<data> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu server with the full installation, but can't get past "Configure the network". I have two dual networking cards, but no matter which one I choose, it just puts me back to the main menu and I can't select any other
<lotuspsychje> data: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you with this better?
<data> lotuspsychje: thanks
<huwjr> hi all, I have a script that needs to rm -rf in a directory - what failsafe can I use to check that a “cd /foo/bar/“ actually worked ?
<data> huwjr: pwd gives you the current path
<huwjr> so you’d just check pwd matches?
<huwjr> i thought that but it seems a bit too simple :D
<data> huwjr: but why do you even want to change the directory?
<huwjr> because I have to run a command from that directory after
<huwjr> it’s simpler to just cd there first
<data> I see
<huwjr> so you’d just match the pwd output to the path yeah?
<data> given all the good that can come from wrong spaces like rm -rf / foo, I'd be tempted to cd and still just the absolute path
<data> but yes, that is what I'd do
<huwjr> roger that
<huwjr> I’ll see if i can work it in.
<huwjr> appreciate teh help. noob question
<tyumper> I heard ubuntu is banned in iran
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | tyumper
<ubottu> tyumper: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<tyumper> That's support.
<sami0098> hi
<sami0098> i have question...im new user of linux ubunto
<cfhowlett> !ask | sami0098
<ubottu> sami0098: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sami0098> HOw can i check that which my driver are install or not?
<EriC^^> sami0098: dash > additional drivers
<tdm4> hi all.. anyone here runing 3.16.0-55-generic? It has a strange value for kernel.shmmax: 18446744073692774399
<sami0098> <EriC^^> is not anuthing there
<sami0098> just see graphical driver and ther isnt anything else
<EriC^^> sami0098: yeah that's all usually
<EriC^^> which driver do you want?
<sami0098> <EriC^^>another question....my monitor is 4K resolotion....and my font is very small....how can i capitall them?
<EriC^^> sami0098: try settings > accesibility maybe
<sami0098> <EriC^ hummm whait to check it
<tdm4> can anyone here tell me what kernel.shmmax is set to on 3.18 or higher kernel?
<sami0098> eric its not usefull
<sami0098> iwant large my font on title or menu or etc
<robaman> anyone know how to debug why a newer package from a custom apt repo doesn't "override" an older package from the ubuntu distribution?
<sami0098> <EriC^^> i do that :D
<llutz> robaman: apt-cache policy packagename           says what?
<sami0098> How Can i change my panel place?... plz answer
<sami0098> How Can i change my panel place?... plz answer
<EriC^^> sami0098: i don't know, ask the channel about the fonts again
<lotuspsychje> !patience | sami0098
<ubottu> sami0098: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<robaman> llutz: it says ubuntu's repos
<EriC^^> sami0098: which panel? left one? in unity you can't change the top panel or left launcher
<robaman> llutz: the package in question is ceph-deploy, trying to use ceph's repos
<sami0098> <EriC^^> u can do that in display for larger font :0
<llutz> robaman: version table only shows the ubuntu one?
<robaman> llutz: should that list all alternatives? even if apt deems them "older"?
<sami0098> EriC^^> top of the screen i wanna change to right
<robaman> llutz: yup
<EriC^^> sami0098: i guess still it'll be small in some places though
<Math1eu> \ join #tls-sec
<llutz> robaman: different packagename? missing "apt-get update" after adding the repo?
<robaman> llutz: apt-get update done, http://download.ceph.com/debian-infernalis/pool/main/c/ceph-deploy/, thats the package
<idriss> cc
<llutz> robaman: you added that a a repo to your sources.list?
<robaman> llutz: deb http://download.ceph.com/debian-infernalis/ trusty main
<sami0098> .<EriC^^>can i mov panell or not?
<EriC^^> sami0098: move what where?
<sami0098> <EriC^^> want move top panell to right
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> you cant
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<robaman> llutz: tried having it in file in sources.list.d and in main sources.list file, no diff.
<daftykins> tdm4: did you get an answer yet? are you using 14.10 or just the 3.16 utopic HWE on 14.04?
<llutz> robaman: any error related to that repo while running "apt-get update"
<llutz>  ?
<sam9696> <EriC^^> what about the left panell ...can i remove it?
<EriC^^> sam9696: nope
<sam9696> :\
<EriC^^> you can hide it
<sam9696> <EriC^^>i dont like it :((
<Andina_> i can not install/remove any software. i tryed to use apt-get clea,autoclean,autoremove and comes an error. When i try to use -f install in comes an error like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13854910/
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | sam9696
<ubottu> sam9696: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1.1-1 (wily), package size 609 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<robaman> llutz: Hit http://download.ceph.com trusty InRelease <- from apt-get update
<tdm4> daftykins: not yet.. I'm using 3.16 utopic kernel in 14.04.. seems 3.16.0-55 now has a massive value for kernel.shmmax?
<robaman> llutz: you know that InRelease stands for? :)
<EriC^^> do you like the title bars style?
<daftykins> tdm4: how are you checking it? i can boot a 14.04 VM with 3.19 and compare
<cfhowlett> Andina_, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<sam9696> <EriC^^> just want remove right panell....
<tdm4> daftykins: could it be due to this commit? http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=060028bac94bf60a65415d1d55a359c3a17d5c31 ?
<Andina_> copy paste?
<EriC^^> sam9696: try settings > appearance > behavior > auto hide
<tdm4> daftykins: sysctl kernel.shmmax; sysctl kernel.shmall; ipcs -lm
<llutz> robaman: "apt-cache policy"  without packagename should list all repos apt will use/check
<robaman> llutz: it's there:  500 http://download.ceph.com/debian-infernalis/ trusty/main i386 Packages
<daftykins> tdm4: yep i got 18446744073692774399 :D
<robaman>      release o=RedHat,a=stable,n=trusty,c=main
<robaman>      origin download.ceph.com
<Andina_> df -h http://paste.ubuntu.com/13855013/
<llutz> robaman: and you're on i386?
<sam9696> <EriC^^>so if i want use from my desktop how can i do? for exaple copy my application on dessktop
<lnxmen> Hi. Last time I has downgraded nvidia-358 to nvidia-355 and done little clean up.
<tdm4> daftykins: interesting.. I guess that's the new default then. thanks for checking :)
<daftykins> tdm4: np :>
<arcsky> is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash' as root on srv
<arcsky> anyone know whats wrong?
<robaman> llutz: oh, pasted the wrong line, we have a similar line with amd64
<lnxmen> Now, Plasma crashes.
<lnxmen> [   13.164078] kactivitymanage[2664]: segfault at 7fe34a7c5cd0 ip 00007fe3306fb1b1 sp 00007ffd29bd2048 error 4 in libQt5Sql.so.5.4.2[7fe3306e7000+3f000]
<lnxmen> Well, I am not sure what's wrong because it started occuring after reboot.
<llutz> robaman: sry no idea then
<lnxmen> What would I do to repair KDE?
<robaman> llutz: Packages file seems to be missing ceph-deploy package, that can't be good, don't you think?
<robaman> http://download.ceph.com/debian-infernalis/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<llutz> robaman: indeed, ask those guys to correct that
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: reading few bugs on that error: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336079
<ubottu> KDE bug 336079 in Desktop Containment "plasmashell desktop crash with kactivitymanager segfault message libQtCore" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<robaman> llutz: all right, thanks
<lnxmen> ubottu: I read that. There is no solution at all.
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kactivities-kf5/+bug/1450660 nr #7 mentions a fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450660 in kactivities-kf5 (Ubuntu) "Random crash with return to login page (kactivitymanagerd crashed with SIGSEGV in QSqlDatabase::close())" [Critical,Incomplete]
<lnxmen> lotuspsychje: It mentions a fix, but this fix doesn't work for me.
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: ok, not sure either then mate
<lnxmen> lotuspsychje: okay...
<lotuspsychje> lnxmen: how about testing to create a new user and see if plasma works there?
<lnxmen> Good idea.
<lnxmen> No, it does not work.
<sam00> how can i install kde ?
<marco_> is there someone who can helpme?
<cfhowlett> !ask | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vocx> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<marco_> i need to develop a simple app from skratch  that use a form to input data inside mysqldb and get some pdf of report. Is a small app to manage taka away menu in my restaurant
<sam00> how can i install kde for desktop?
<marco_> i never program an UI in linux
<cfhowlett> marco_, this is UBUNTU support, not programming support.   suggest you choose a programming language and use those resources
<vocx> marco_, that is more like a programming questions and not actually related to Ubuntu. You should probably ask that in a specific channel for SQL
<isaque>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-19-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,32GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,7GiB, 91,3% free ** Disk: Total: 909,0GiB, 91,0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet **
<isaque> Uptime: 43m 1s **
<isaque> ops, sorry for that guys
<marco_> ok thank you
<st-himik> pidarasy
<vocx> isaque, seems you have the Lenovo T450s. Those are my specs.
<st-himik> ti gandoun
<isaque> vocx: nope, Dell Inspire
<hateball> sam00: depending on how much of the software you want, there are different ways. "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will give you the complete experience
<st-himik> че за нахуй
<sam00> any on can install kde here?
<cfhowlett> !ru | st-himik
<ubottu> st-himik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vocx> isaque, works okay? I'm quite happy with my system.
<st-himik> идите нахуй пидарасы ебаные
<sam00> <hateball> tnx
<hateball> sam00: It will still let you choose between Plasma and Unity at logon
<st-himik> сам ты сука Плазма
<isaque> vocx: yeah, it plays nice with whatever distro I've tried
<st-himik> Kiss my ass
<st-himik> Fuckk off nigga
<cfhowlett> !ops | st-himik
<ubottu> st-himik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Skyrider> Is there a way for me to set up a send-only mail on my domain that only submits emails if requests from that domain is being made.
<Skyrider> example.. if xxx.com is sending an email (request password, for example), it should send an email from xxx.com, but if xxx2.com user requests a password, it shouldn't use xxx.com's email
<baizon> Skyrider: its possible, but you would have to ask this on the channel in which your email server is
<Skyrider> Don't have any atm, as far as I know.
<ikonia> postfix is default on ubuntu
<Skyrider> then postfix ^_^
<Skyrider> But I shall try, thanks.
<RECA> SALVE
<RECA> A TUTTI
<baizon> !it | RECA
<ubottu> RECA: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RECA> !LIST
<ubottu> RECA: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RECA> !BOT
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Guest28458> I had screen tearing in chrome when watching full screen videos on youtube. I downloaded compiz settings manager and unchecked the option unredirect full screen windows and tearing has disappeared now. I want to know what that option is for and how it fixed my problem?
<Jordy_> Hi everyone - can anyone help me to solve this error? monodevelop-database : Depends: libmono-npgsql4.0-cil (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed                         Depends: libmono-system-data2.0-cil (>= 3.12.0) but it is not going to be installed                         Depends: monodevelop (< 5.7.0.660.) but 5.10.0.871-0xamarin2 is to be installed
<baizon> Guest28458: it enables vsync
<Guest28458> baizon, so I've disabled it by unchecking it?
<Jordy_> I don't know how to fix it. I try to install monodevelop-database
<baizon> Guest28458: no, you enabled it globally
<Guest28458> baizon, so is unchecking it safe as long as everything works now?
<baizon> Guest28458: yes
<baizon> Jordy_: from where?
<Guest28458> baizon, why is vsync disabled by default? does it not causing tearing for everyone else too? or is it only my system?
<baizon> Guest28458: http://askubuntu.com/questions/99228/does-unredirect-fullscreen-windows-option-in-compiz-improve-performance-for-vi
<Guest28458> baizon, the answer says having this option improves performance. but it was checked by default and I was experiencing a lot of tearing
<baizon> Guest28458: when its enabled the performance is better because its directed to the screen
<baizon> Guest28458: so now your performance can get worste, but no tearing
<Guest28458> baizon, why is there tearing in the first place? the laptop I'm using is listed in ubuntu's certified laptops (main reason for buying it)
<baizon> Guest28458: its chrome and how it communicates with the drivers
<Guest28458> baizon, in firefox i have tearing when scrolling but no tearing in video playback
<baizon> Guest28458: also you can read this http://blog.lxgr.net/posts/2015/04/27/chrome-linux-vsync/
<baizon> Guest28458: i use firefox, this will solve scroll tearing: http://en.librehat.com/blog/force-enable-hardware-acceleration-in-firefox-on-linux/
<Guest28458> baizon, is the fix in the chrome linux vsync article the same as my having unchecked the unredirect fullscreen option?
<baizon> Guest28458: yes but it disables it only for chrome
<Guest28458> baizon, I was also having this tearing problem in VLC and unchecking it has also fixed it there. What do you suggest I do? Should I keep it unchecked ?
<baizon> Guest28458: yes, if you dont have pc problems then :)
<platzhirsch> Where can I look up the key for a custom ppa repostiory?
<platzhirsch> hfor instance https://launchpad.net/~maxmind/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cfhowlett> platzhirsch, see the ppa launchpad page
<platzhirsch> I must be blind *lookscloser*
<platzhirsch> ah
<daftykins> click the green line, "signing key"
<platzhirsch> found it!
<platzhirsch> sorry : ) thanks so much
<cfhowlett> happy2help! platzhirsch
<wireshark> join #rubyonrails
<wireshark> sorry
<bhuddah> when i use unattended-upgrades with automatic reboots it warns over 9 hours in advance of the reboot via wall message. how can i shorten that timeframe?
<mohd-nor01> hola
<wireshark> hi
<mohd-nor01> where r u from
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mohd-nor01> question about command su
<akik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hjjg> hi!
<pabed> is there any step by step manual for installing TASKWARRIOR
<wireshark> mohd-nor01: just ask the question, don't ask to ask
<hjjg> pabed: sudo apt-get install taskwarrior?
<wireshark> pabed: hjjg: it's actually sudo apt-get install task
<pabed> but in its website said "$ ls
<pabed> task-2.5.0.tar.gz
<pabed> $ tar xzvf task-2.5.0.tar.gz
<pabed> $ cd task-2.5.0
<pabed> $ cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release .
<pabed> ...
<pabed> $ make
<daftykins> pabed: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com :)
<hjjg> wireshark: task is a transitional package for taskwarrior.
<hjjg> pabed: just try sudo apt-get install task
<pabed> hijg: I tried but how could I use it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hjjg> is there any way to determine wether my main memory is a bottleneck?
<pabed> when I did this sudo apt-get install task , installed but how could I use it after it
<hjjg> pabed: this tool is console based.
<pabed> Hjjg : how do I access to its consol
<somsip> pabed: http://linux.die.net/man/1/task
<daftykins> hjjg: bottleneck for what? kind of an odd query to be honest
<akik> pabed: open a terminal emulator program, then "task"
<arkin> any plans for a PHP update on 14.04 or anyone know how I find out ?
<rahuldev> hi, using transmission torrent, whenever I click on torrent file it doesn't open in it.
<rahuldev> anyone pls help me in this?
<fledfromnowhere> google.com
<hateball> !behelpful | fledfromnowhere
<ubottu> fledfromnowhere: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<hateball> rahuldev: Can you rightclick the file and choose Open with?
<baizon> arkin: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php-7.0
<rahuldev> hateball, I tried all this but didn't work
<arkin> baizon: thats a user maintained repo though ?
<rahuldev> hateball, I mean when I click on it, right click on it,,, it just shows loading circle.
<baizon> arkin: yes, you want an official?
<arkin> yea, ideally
<baizon> arkin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/704986/how-ubuntu-plans-to-support-php7
<rahuldev> fledfromnowhere, I checked it on google, but didn't get exact solution
<arkin> baizon: nightmare lol
<rahuldev> hateball can u pls recommend me any other good torrent for ubuntu!
<arkin> thanks though
<hateball> rahuldev: Is it only torrent files that behaves like this?
<hateball> rahuldev: As in, can you right-click a text-document and open it and so on?
<baizon> arkin: no, that is LTS
<arkin> baizon: what by giving you no updates to apps ?
<arkin> only security
<rahuldev> hateball only torrent files, all torrent files... I mean it working fine yesterday...
<baizon> arkin: well yes, you can use a ppa, or compile it by yourself. That all can break stuff, thats why its not in
<rahuldev> hateball, today my harddisk fulled, so I can't put more stuff on it... but then I emptied it and now I got around 100 gb free space.
<rahuldev> It starts happening when I freed up space.
<hateball> rahuldev: Well, *how* did you free up space? Not by randomly deleting things I would hope
<rahuldev> hateball, Shift Delete,
<EriC^^> rahuldev: what did you delete?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: did you try restarting?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, Hi, all that file recovered by photorec!
<rahuldev> EriC^^, ASF files are recovering in good conditions.
<rahuldev> EriC^^, MOV files are recovering with its full size but Its video not working more than 1 or 2 minute!
<EriC^^> rahuldev: great, try vlc to play them
<EriC^^> and skip any corrupted parts
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I've tried but not worked with mov files!
<rahuldev> EriC^^, yesterday in windows I recovered, there ASF and MOV showing same problem.
<livcd> I have issue connecting to snappy box with private_network on Vagrant. Can anyone help ?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, ASF works great here, as you told me the way to recover file by photorec.
<ledil> hello how can I locally portforward ? I must forward :443 to :8000
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<OerHeks> ledil, maybe this page is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/444729/redirect-port-80-to-8080-and-make-it-work-on-local-machine >>  iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o lo -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8000
<OerHeks> *if* it is tcp
<ledil> yes it is
<rahuldev> EriC^^, pls again can you tell me the command to check head of file yesterday!
<nosuspendno> I have a freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 on a toshiba tecra laptop that won't suspend, how can I get suspend to work?
<EriC^^> rahuldev: hexdump -C /path/to/file | head
<EriC^^> rahuldev: and fidentify /path/to/file  to see if photorec recognizes it
<rahuldev> EriC^^, thanks!
<Reginald1> I installed ubuntu but as it seems that doesnt work a lot better for things i do, therefore i tried to reinstall w7 by booting from a windows dvd but even in safe mode it just stops at loading disk.sys. Does anyone know that error or can help to reinstall windows in another way?
<EriC^^> Reginald1: /join ##windows
<nosuspendno> Reginald1: you should probably ask in #windows
<baizon> Reginald1: well this is a windows problem
<rahuldev> EriC^^, I think in NTFS and FAT file system are easier to recover data!
<EriC^^> rahuldev: yeah
<nosuspendno> when I try to suspend with sudo pm-suspend, the screen goes to text mode for 25 seconds and then just returns to desktop. How can I fix this, suspend used to work fine
<EriC^^> nosuspendno: check dmesg
<BluesKaj> Reginald1, you have to create a ntfs partition for windows at the beginning of the HDD
<nosuspendno> EriC^^: it does show nouveau suspend fails, so I guess it has to do with the graphics card not going to sleep, and then the whole system wakes up again. I'll try updating drivers
<marianne> hey guys -- anyone know why KTorrent isn't finding any of the search pages any more... I don't know how to change the URL to direct it to the right spot
<Reginald1> blueskaj: not sure if you got me right, im trying to delete ubuntu on my hdd and just tried booting windows from the dvd, but that didnt work out
<Steven_> hi, who should I contact about Ubuntu's vagrant boxes?
<BluesKaj> marianne, some of the urls have changed , kickass for example
<marianne> BluesKaj: any way to change it in the app?
<ioria> Settings -> Configure KTorrent -> Search
<rahuldev> EriC^^, can we check what kind hex header ASF is using in photorec, I googled it but giving me some c code!
<BluesKaj> marianne, do a search for torrent sitesd on your own and create a bookmark folder in your nrowser is prob ly better than relying on the ktorrent browser
<BluesKaj> nrowser=browser
<marianne> BluesKaj: yeah, been defaulting to transmission the past few days.... oh well, at least i have ability... going to uninstall ktorrent
<ricoalpha> hello, how do you list the summary of updates available for upgrade in Ubuntu? .i.e. the message you usually get when logging in first time
<ricoalpha> “apt-get update” list a number of packages, but would like to have the summary
<rory> ricoalpha: sudo apt-get -s upgrade
<rory> ricoalpha: the -s means --simulate or --dry-run, means it will show you what would be done, but won't actually do it
<BluesKaj> marianne, no matter which torrent client you use, keeping up with shifting urls of the torrent sites is not one their strong points..suggest you keep track of them manually on your browser
<marianne> BluesKaj: Will do, going forward. At least now I know i didn't hose something playing with my config files the other day
<sam00> i install kde but now i wanna delet it....how can i do?
<akik> marianne: did you try the suggestion ioria gave you?
<ricoalpha> rory: thanks, ut listed same as the “update” command but no summary
<daftykins> sam00: purge the packages
<sam00> how?
<daftykins> well what did you install? kubuntu-desktop?
<marianne> akik: didn't see it... multitasking... going to look at it now
<sam00> <daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> sam00: so look at the packages within kubuntu-desktop and purge them; use "apt-cache showpkg kubuntu-desktop"
<rory> ricoalpha: could you give an example of the summary you expect?
<ricoalpha> http://mixeduperic.com/sites/default/files/ubuntu/command-line-updates/1-updates-available.png
<daftykins> however there may be some overlap with your existing DE, so you may want to be careful
<sam00> tnx
<ricoalpha> rory: see last three lines here http://mixeduperic.com/sites/default/files/ubuntu/command-line-updates/1-updates-available.png
<sam00> <daftykins> dont ork
<sam00> work*
<rory> ricoalpha: cat /etc/motd
<daftykins> sam00: yes it does.
<ricoalpha> rory: that prints only the message of the day, but how is it generated in first time, any idea?
<sam00> <daftykins> dont work my friend :\
<daftykins> sam00: give details, saying "don't work" which is poor english is useless.
<rory> ricoalpha: /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<sam00> XD
<sam00> speak better than u
<sam00> i saied yor mood dont work
<sam00> ok?
<daftykins> ...what?
<daftykins> sam00: would you mind phrasing that one again in English?
<sam00> <daftykins>your inteuction in terminal dont work ok/
<sam00> :|
<ricoalpha> rory: “ls: cannot access /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> rahuldev: i'm trying to see where it gets them from, there used to be a file i think, can't remember it though
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-dektop
<EriC^^> rahuldev: strace fidentify /path/to/file |& grep open , isn't showing much
<daftykins> sam00: no, that's not enough detail. like i said you take the package names from the output of that command i gave.
<sam00> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-dektop
<sam00> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-dektop
<sam00> [sudo] password for sam:
<sam00> Reading package lists... Done
<sam00> Building dependency tree
<sam00> Reading state information... Done
<sam00> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-dektop
<daftykins> you might want to type that in the terminal...
<daftykins> !paste | sam00 DO NOT PASTE
<ubottu> sam00 DO NOT PASTE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> sam00, time to find out how you installed kubuntu
<akik> sam00: you have a typo in your command, dektop instead of desktop
<OerHeks> * if you are on kubuntu, guess not.
<llutz> sam00: kubuntu-desktop    not dektop
<OerHeks> oh good spot, llutz
<sam00> <OerHeks  use with apt-get install kubuntu=-desktop
<sam00> <OerHeks  use with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> please stop pasting.
<sam00> <daftykins> look again... idont paste iam edirring it
<sam00> ok?
<daftykins> i'm ignoring you now because your typing is offensive
<sam00> <daftykins> other froums Can be answer very better
<sam00> :)
<OerHeks> sam00, stop the rant, look at your typo ( see llutz )
<sigvart>  /t
<sam00> <OerHeks> im french person and my second language is english... i speak with u vulgar...u dont have enough knowladge
<BluesKaj> !fr | sam00
<ubottu> sam00: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<akik> what the..
<sam00> BluesKaj> tnx
<Guy1524> hey guys, so for some reason starting monday on my school network my laptop has been unable to access the internet when connected to my school network, it assigns me an ipv4 address and an ipv6 and it looks connected but I am unable to access the internet.  I booted back into my live usb and for some reason the school internet works.  Any body have an idea why?
<OerHeks> Guy1524, check the dns: can you ping a website? 74.125.224.72 ( =google.com)
<Guy1524> no I am unable to ping the website
<marianne> ioria: you are a GOD... thanks, i have ktorrent working as needed now
<Guy1524> also, in order to test anything, I have to reboot
<Guy1524> (im in my live usb)
<ioria> marianne, glad to hear that... have fun ^*^
<Guy1524> I tried pinging my ipv4 yesterday and that worked, but pinging a website didn't work
<trixtator> sounds like a dns problem
<OerHeks> Guy1524, oke, if that machine works flawlessly on an other wifi/lan, then something is changed at your school
<Guy1524> yes, but it works on my live usb
<Guy1524> so its my installation right
<ioria> Guy1524, now you are on live-ubs ?
<ioria> *usb
<Guy1524> yes, the internet only works on my live usb
<Guy1524> not my installation
<trixtator> have you checked your proxy conf on your installation?
<ioria> Guy1524, go in the upper panel , to the right, and right-click -> Connection Informatio
<ioria> Guy1524, right-click on Network icon
<Guy1524> I am running the gnome variant
<Guy1524> do you mean the Network Connections application
<Guy1524> Also, I have to leave now, school is starting
<Guy1524> sorry
<ioria> Guy1524, we need the settings that you're just using now ...
<ioria> Guy1524, idr on gnome, but should be the same ... looks for Connection Information
<BluesKaj> interesting how school gets in the way of the learning process :-)
<nosuspendno> EriC^^: installing all drivers with sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall fixed the suspend problem I had, thanks for the pointer
<EriC^^> nosuspendno: great
<EriC^^> :)
<Wagner_Ausgusto> Hi everone... I need help about Cluster HA on linux red Hat , using Luci and Ricci,
<EriC^^> Wagner_Ausgusto: /join ##linux
<lotuspsychje> Wagner_Ausgusto: this is an ubuntu support channel
<EriC^^> or a red hat channel
<lotuspsychje> does the uninstall of seahorse automaticly disable gnome-keyring also?
<Rene1_> I have a steelseries equipment (mouse,keyboard) and run ubuntu but the official site says the engine is only available as exe or for mac. Is it possible to still run it somehow and configure the settings?
<daftykins> Rene1_: highly doubt it.
<Ubuntu2330> Can anyone help me with an audio problem? I'm trying to set up a Yeti microphone on Ubuntu 14
<marianne> Rene1_: have you tried running it using Wine? might work
<daftykins> i seriously doubt it :)
<marianne> daftykins: never hurts to try... but you're right probably won't
<Rene1_> marianne doesnt work :/
<Rene1_> no way to configure the mouse then?
<daftykins> not unless you do it from Windows then move it back
<lotuspsychje> Rene1_: there is a package gpointdevices to configure scroll mouse and such, maybe try that?
<JH151> Hi, I'm looking to use PowerBroker Open Edition to connect my linux machines to a Windows AD, however the documentation looks to be really out of date, any ideas where I could find some more up to date?
<marianne> Rene1_: poo... sorry man
<lotuspsychje> !info gpointing-device-settings | Rene1_ try this perhaps
<ubottu> Rene1_ try this perhaps: gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (wily), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<daftykins> JH151: samba does that.
<akik> JH151: look into sssd and realmd
<JH151> daftykins: I've tried using samba but there is a bug that means it crashes the server when the password has expired
<daftykins> really o0
<JH151> akik: Cheers, I'll check them out
<JH151> daftykins: Unfortunately so, its a problem with winbind
<JH151> daftykins: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11038#c9
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11038 in Winbind "Logging with an account which has the "User must change password on next logon" flag cause winbindd to use 100% cpu and stop answering request" [Regression,Resolved: fixed]
<daftykins> ah fix released
<daftykins> so just update? :)
<JH151> It has, although I'm not sure when it will be pushed down into the ubuntu LTS repo
<daftykins> !info samba trusty
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.9 (trusty), package size 821 kB, installed size 11092 kB
<daftykins> mmm i wonder
<daftykins> !info samba trusty-proposed
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.10 (trusty-proposed), package size 821 kB, installed size 11092 kB
<jerlique1> HI, anyone know why the default route in http://paste.ubuntu.com/13859703/ doesnt get added on reboot, but if i type it in on the cmd line, it works
<daftykins> i don't think the same command line format can be used in the file
<jerlique1> the first one works, just not the default route
<jerlique1> how does the syntax vary?
<daftykins> well hang on, normally you use the network address for a route addition, so 100.64.0.0/32 - not a specific IP
<daftykins> weird IP scheme regardless :>
<llutz> jerlique1: route add default gw 100.64.0.17
<daftykins> llutz: that omits an interface choice
<daftykins> which may or may not be relevant
<llutz> daftykins: then add it, if you want/need (man route)
<daftykins> not me asking, i'm just pointing out the futility of you sharing a command that doesn't include what is required.
<jerlique1> llutz: that didnt help.
<dfg810> my sound is working but the top bar symbol is not working
<dfg810> please help me
<akik> /32 is a host route
<dfg810> I need help
<lotuspsychje> !sound | dfg810 try this
<ubottu> dfg810 try this: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jerlique1> akik: yes I know. thats what I want.
<dfg810> nothing in the sound preferences are working
<jerlique1> my point is it works in the cli, but not when programmed in the interfaces file. I can see why the syntax is not accepted
<akik> jerlique1: what is the syntax you use in the cli?
<chinesesausage> I have a MATE pic
<dfg810> i have sound alright... It doesn't recognize the drivers anywhere
<dfg810> possbly because I log in with wheel permissions
<dfg810> but I have sound
<daftykins> 'wheel' ?
<dfg810> root
<jerlique1> akik: ip route add default via 100.64.0.16 dev eth0
<llutz> jerlique1: your paste shows different ips
<jerlique1> llutz: sorry thats a type in the cli command it should be .17
<akik> jerlique1: is 100.64.0.17 in the same network as your client machine?
<rahuldev> EriC^^, found it on register_header_check function http://git.cgsecurity.org/cgit/testdisk/tree/src/file_asf.c
<jerlique1> 100.64.0.17 is the router
<rahuldev> EriC^^, the specific file I'm to recover is .ASF I mean in capital letter, as far as it recovering me file of .asf small letter!
<rahuldev> Eric^^, will it recover they .ASF file? I mean header .asf and .ASF are same!
<akik> jerlique1: why are you adding the host route? maybe that is unnecessary
<jerlique1> when I make changes to the /etc/network/interfaces file, how can I apply them without reboot? services networking restart failes saying "job failed while stopping"
<jerlique1> akik: no its correct.
<jerlique1> akik: it works, i just need to get the startup files right, so the appropriate settings are implemented after reboot
<eurythmia> hey folks; I have vim-nox installed, and I am running it under tmux (with TERM=xterm-256color); I have "set syntax=on" in my vimrc, but I am getting no colors when I edit files with syntax highlighting. I know that this is a silly issue, and I have fixed it before, but I can't recall what the fix is. Any ideas?
<eurythmia> ... I know that the issue is not terminal support, because the line numbers are colored, and so is my powerline.
<fooobarrr> do you have a colorscheme set?
<eurythmia> ... hmm ... I don't think that I do.
<eurythmia> weird ... I don't even have any colorschemes installed!
<eurythmia> thanks fooobarrr
<John> It upsets me that there are over 1700 more people in #ubuntu than #unix :P
<daftykins> !ot | John
<ubottu> John: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<John> Whenever I want to ask a general-unix question, i think i have to come here, hehe
<John> right, thanks
<akik> jerlique1: can you try changing the line to "up route add default gw 100.64.0.17 dev eth0"
<John> I'll keep my questions limited to all kinds of ubuntu, not unix ubuntu..
<mdwd> :o
<mdwd> Hu
<ub_ubuntu> how to check battery capacity in 15.10
<John> So on ubuntu, a process spawned by the shell gets a stdin, stdout and a stderr - all of which have the same path but different file descriptors
<jerlique1> akik: you're a legnd!
<jerlique1> legend even!
<mdwd> i am legend
<akik> jerlique1: it amazes me how many problems can be solved by a google search :)
<jerlique1> akik: thank you so much
<John> Some processes check with isatty() to see if the stdout and stderr are ttys, before deciding to print status bars, etc, or just output for logfiles
<mdwd> lalalalalal
<mdwd> :D
<jerlique1> akik: where you find that? all my search were saying to add to rc.local
<John> You can fool these programs with ptys, which is great - but some processes also seem to check if the file paths of the stdout and stderr are the same
<John> Which means that you have to have 1 pty for stdin, stdout and stderr
<daftykins> !who | John
<ubottu> John: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<John> The question I have today is - is it possible to log each kind of output sepurately if they all go through the same pty?
<John> daftykins: wat
<John> Im asking a question to everyone
<daftykins> John: can you maybe write it up in a pastebin instead of tens of spamming lines then?
<akik> jerlique1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1245/add-default-route-on-boot/1248#1248
<John> You want me to ask my question in a paste bin and share the link?
<John> What is the point of IRC if we're going to pretend its a forum?
<daftykins> yes, since it seems to be an essay :)
<daftykins> John: for the sake of readability.
<lettuce45> can I use remoteviewer to see a windows desktop?
<John> Righto, ok
<daftykins> lettuce45: rdesktop and remmina exist
<lettuce45> daftykins, repo?
<teward> lettuce45: already in the repositories, you just need to install them
<daftykins> yes, they are
<lettuce45> so remoteviewer works only with linux distros...
<ppf> why is there a difference between `test -f ~/F` and `test -f "~/F"`?
<daftykins> BASH will evaluate those differently
<ppf> in what way?
<daftykins> #bash might be helpful
<OerHeks> ppf, the use for " " i can explain like this > `test -f ~/my documents` and `test -f "~/my documents"`  the 1st command will error 'not found ~/my'
<somsip> OerHeks: My\ Documents
<daftykins> no, it works encapsulated with double quotes too
<OerHeks> somsip, that would be also a trick to handle that space indeed
<somsip> OerHeks: you were ansering not asking werent you...
<ppf> hm i think i figured it out:
<ppf> bash man says: Enclosing characters in double quotes (‘"’) preserves the literal value of all characters
<ppf> meaning: "~" is a tilde character, whereas ~ is actually /home/pff
<OerHeks> i think "~/F"  would be translated valid to ~/F
<OerHeks> yes ~= /home/$USER/
<ppf> OerHeks: yes, but literally so
<ppf> so "~/F" is not a valid path
<ppf> try it: ls "~"
<OerHeks> ppf, yes, you are right
<fes> is it possible to set a "universal" cflag when compiling with dpkg-source?
<akik> fes: does dpkg-source take CFLAGS into account?
<akik> never used dpkg-source but used CFLAGS when compiling other programs
<teward> akik: yes, but only to a point - it has its own set of flags, see `dpkg-buildflags` and look at CFLAGS.
<teward> at least, AFAIK
<Rene1_> Really simple question, im running the ubuntu demo, started the "disks" application and want to unmount my hdd and turn partition type to nfts, how do i archieve this?
<Rene1_> only see the option for the 2nd part
<MonkeyDust> Rene1_  delete partition, create new, select ntfs
<eurythmia> fooobarrr: I now have the solarized colorscheme enabled, and transparency working as I want, but still no syntax highlighting :-(
<eurythmia> (text is all the same color)
<fooobarrr> in your tmux configuration
<fooobarrr> set -g default-terminal "screen-256color"
<fooobarrr> without that I don't think the colors are properly supported
<Rene1_> monkeydust: im at that point now but i have 3 ones, fat32, ext4 and linux-swap. My plan is to install windows after that. any idea which one i can delete?
<eurythmia> fooobarrr: it's already been done.
<MonkeyDust> Rene1_  fat32 is also for windows, methinks you can delete that one
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I already asked this question this morning, but then school started, I am now in flex for 90 minutes so I have time.  Anyway, I have a problem with the internet on my school network, when I connect to it I have access to the lan but whenever I try to request a resource in the internet the network does not respond, I do get assigned a local ip address and no errors it just doesn't work.  The weird thing is through that 
<Guy1524> e usb which I am using right now
<fooobarrr> you're using gnome-terminal right
<Guy1524> do any of you know how I can get it working on my main installation
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  have you contacted the schools IT admin?
<balazs> Does anyone how to allow pulseaudio for any local user to use it ? I'm running virtualbox as a different user, and sounds does not work.
<fooobarrr> I have TERM=screen-256color in my env
<W9QBJ> Guy1524, You have an IP address, do you have a Gateway and Nameservers (/etc/resolv.conf
<Guy1524> yes, they are morons
<Guy1524> will the data still be there if that system is not currently booted into?
<Guy1524> (about the networks)
<Guy1524> ok, Ill reboot and check
<Guy1524> Ill be back in a few minutes
<zetheroo> On a fresh install of 14.04.3 and doing apt-get dist-upgrade I see this (http://tinypic.com/r/2w6ti54/9) - not really sure what it's about or if it's critical
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  try sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt -f install
<ioria> zetheroo, apt-get dist-upgrade or  do-release-upgrade ?
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: looks clean
<zetheroo>  ioria: dist-upgrade
<Guy1524> hey sorry, but by the time I rebooted back into my main os, I forgot the name of the file you wanted me to check
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  picked this up in this channel ... save as 'fixpackages', make executable ... then: sh fixpackages
<akik> zetheroo: you can install that binary from libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: Sorry, don't really know what that means
<akik> (gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders)
<Guy1524> are the people who were answering my internet problem still there?
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: what is this package for?
<ioria> Guy1524,   cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Guy1524> ok, thanks
<Guy1524> does the information stay there when it shuts down or do I have to be connected?
<ioria> Guy1524,   right... you're on usb ....
<akik> Guy1524: easiest way to know if your tcp/ip is ok is "ping 8.8.8.8". that's google's dns service
<ioria> Guy1524,   can you ping it ?
<Guy1524> I tried pinging google.com, and that didn't work
<Guy1524> Ill try 8.8.8.8
<Guy1524> cya in a few minutes
<ioria> Guy1524,   yes... but know on usb... does not count
<Guy1524> ?
<ioria> Guy1524,   you are from live now ?
<Guy1524> im rebooting into hd install right now testing it
<Guy1524> yes
<Guy1524> I am from the live usb right now
<ioria> Guy1524,   we should test the installation...
<Guy1524> I am about to reboot do the command
<Guy1524> *and do
<eurythmia> fooobarrr: sorry, I got kicked off. I am using the default terminal ... I assume that this is gnome-terminal
<Guy1524_> hey guys, Im backing, pinging 8.8.8.8 works and I do recieve data
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  it's a script, not a package, it basically fixes packages
<eurythmia> ... I've tried with screen=256color, with the same result. I don't think that TERM is the issue, because I'm getting colors, just not syntax highlighting.
<Guy1524_> *back
<ioria> Guy1524,   dns then ,,,
<Guy1524_> ?
<Guy1524_> what do you mean?
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: ok, so I should be fine then, yeah? :)
<Rene1_> I know this may be the wrong place but the windows chat is dead. Anyone knows how to switch from ubuntu to windows again?
<ioria> Guy1524,  you don't resolv the ip number in domain nmes
<ioria> *names
<balrogg_cs> hi for all
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  hope it helps
<balrogg_cs> i'm brazilian and i neep help
<Guy1524_> so my dns is broken or something?
<eurythmia> fooobarrr:  I've run :scriptnames ... it looks like vim is somehow resolving "ftoff" and nosyntax
<MonkeyDust> balrogg_cs  let's hear it, in one line
<Guy1524_> Ill reconnect to this chat with a school laptop so I can do things while in this chat
<ioria> Guy1524,  can you tell us what dns are you using now ?
<Guy1524_> I have no idea, I don't know that much about networking
<ioria> Guy1524,  try   nm-tool | grep DNS
<balrogg_cs> I'm setting up a server distribution based on ubuntu
<Guy1524_> ok, it takes a very long time to log into the school laptop because their windows server is really slow
<eurythmia> ... which is weird because I have "filetype plugin indent on" in my ~/.vim/vimrx
<Guy1524_> Ill be back on the irc in a few minutes
<eurythmia> * ~/.vim/vimrc
<balrogg_cs> but this remastersys not working
<Guy1524> ok guys, Im back on the school laptop
<balrogg_cs> an alternative indication ? ubuntu -builder does not work too
<Guy1524> so what do you want me to do?
<Guy1524> how do I check my dns?
<Guy1524> are the people who were helping my with my internet problem still there?
<akik> Guy1524: you can see your dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<Guy1524> no
<akik> as it works in the live session and not in the hd installation maybe you have defined your network settings manually and not by dhcp?
<Guy1524> all I see is  # Generated by NetworkManager      search home     nameserver 192.168.1.1
<akik> Guy1524: there you have it: 192.168.1.1
<akik> Guy1524: you can make a dns query to it by "host google.com"
<dick_> your mom can make a dns query
<Guy1524> no, it says ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<akik> Guy1524: try querying google's dns "host google.com 8.8.8.8"
<Guy1524> ok it worked I think
<akik> Guy1524: i think your problem is the dhcp server gives out the dns server 192.168.1.1 and it's not serving dns
<Guy1524> so if I change the 192.168.1.1 to 8.8.8.8 will it work?
<TJ-> akik: Guy1524 the contents of /etc/resolv.conf (which should be a symlink to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf) won't have been "Generated by NetworkManager" if it is set to "192.168.1.1" - it should be set to "127.0.1.1", so I'd check if the file is the correct symlink with "ls- l /etc/resolv.conf"
<TJ-> Guy1524: typo there; should be "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf"
<Guy1524> TJ, I get -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 65 Dec  7 01:35 /etc/resolv.conf
<TJ-> Guy1524: you'd expect to see "....  /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf "
<TJ-> Guy1524: now do "cat /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" and check it has a line "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<Guy1524> the two uncommented lines are nameserver 127.0.1.1    search lcps.org
<TJ-> Guy1524: OK, it seems that something/someone has replaced the expected symbolic link from /etc/resolv.conf with a hard-coded file, so the PC never gets to use the values that Network Manager receives. To fix it do "sudo ln -sf ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf" which will replace that hard-coded file with the expected sym-link
<Guy1524> ok just did that
<Guy1524> thanks!
<Guy1524> it works!
<TJ-> Guy1524: name service should now work
<Guy1524> you are awesome, I never would have guessed that (:
<Guy1524> anything else I need to know, how do I prevent this from happening in the future
<TJ-> Guy1524: it's a pretty common problem we see; sometimes due to bad advice in forums, sometimes due to naughty software
<Guy1524> ah, ok
<TJ-> Guy1524: just "don't touch" :D
<grimx> Had anybody been able to get swift to work? All I get is a blinking cursor.
<Guy1524> ya, I don't know why that happened, I never touched the /etc folder
<Guy1524> well thanks so much
<Guy1524> cya
<TJ-> Guy1524: when Network Manager is 'managing' it runs a private instance of 'dnsmasq', a caching DNS server, which listens on 127.0.1.1 (localhost). It writes that address to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf each time NM receives DNS server names from DHCP servers
<MonkeyDust> !find swift
<ubottu> Found: python-swift, python-swiftclient, python-swiftclient-doc, python3-swiftclient, swift-account, swift-container, swift-doc, swift-object, swift-proxy, gnome-speech-swift (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=swift&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<grimx> I downloaded if from swift.org
<grimx> *it
<anabain> Does host 192.168.1.4 go through 192.168.1.1 in order to reach host 192.168.1.5?
<grimx> The one Apple just open sourced.
<anabain> I mean, does 192.168.1.1 act as a gateway the same way as if the target host was, e.g., 192.168.33.5?
<OerHeks> grimx, did you install correctly and did get the Active Signing Keys ?
<OerHeks> https://swift.org/download/#linux
<OerHeks> if not, nothing will happen likely
<MonkeyDust> grimx  scroll down to 'linux'  https://swift.org/getting-started/#installing-swift
<OerHeks> https://swift.org/download/#linux <> repo key
<grimx> MonkeyDust:okay
<OerHeks> err Active Signing Keys <> repo key
<eelstrebor> this is kinda strange, when i use firefox to go to a particular website i don't get any ssl errors but if i use chrome to go to that website it reports that there's a problem with the cipher suite - according to ssllabs.com there is a problem - i've reported the issue to the business but they don't seem to care
<MonkeyDust> eelstrebor  sounds like it's chrome related, not ubuntu related
<OerHeks> more a firefox issue then
<lubuntu> server irc.explosionirc.net
<eelstrebor> i've been reading about the issue and it appears that "they" are suppose to abandon sha1 for sha2
<jpds> eelstrebor: Yes
<jpds> eelstrebor: Along with all the rest of the Internet
<eelstrebor> the browser test at ssl labs shows both browsers that have the same test results
<jpds> eelstrebor: This is not a new thing
<OerHeks> https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/10/20/continuing-to-phase-out-sha-1-certificates/
<jpds> eelstrebor: https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2014/09/23/phasing-out-certificates-with-sha-1-based-signature-algorithms/
<rory> eelstrebor: Can you click the padlock in Chrome to view the cert info, and share a screenshot here? (imgur.com)
<rory> eelstrebor: Maybe one of us can shed some light
<eelstrebor> give me a moment
<rory> padlock -> certificate -> connection information
<rory> or rather padlock -> connection -> certificate information
<eelstrebor> where should i post the image?
<jpds> eelstrebor: The business will eventually start to lose customers and that'll get them to switch
<OerHeks> imgur.com
<eelstrebor> https://imgur.com/VYzoqKC
<grimx> swift is still just giving me a blinking cursor and nothing else
<eelstrebor> jpds, not likely since it's a natural gas supplier
<OerHeks> lol@NOS  niet 800.000, 'maar' 36.000 ... toch zit erin 11 miljoen VW's sjoemelsoftware
<OerHeks> oops wrong window
<someone__> Hi, max screen brightness seems to be too low on ubuntu (lower than on windows). /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness contains "10", can I increase that?
<jpds> eelstrebor: https://support.servertastic.com/deprecation-of-sha1-and-moving-to-sha2/
<jpds> eelstrebor: "1 January 2016 – Microsoft: SHA1 certificates will no longer be accepted"
<eelstrebor> jpds, i guess i shouldn't complain too much since my openvpn server is using sha1
<eelstrebor> always something with computers to keep us busy
<eelstrebor> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=myaccount.sourcegas.com
<jpds> eelstrebor: They're going to have to fix it eventually
<fep> i got this error when i try to download trough torrents in bittornado-gui Problem connecting to tracker - ('url error', 'unknown url type', 'udp', udp:tracker.urlname'). ... only answer i can found is "this is a dupclicate, have been answered before)
<Stabington> hai
<Stabington> I just installed ubuntu mini, and it just boots up to a black screen. ctrl-alt-F1 works to get a terminal
<Stabington> wat do
<hdon> hi all :) i'm in ubuntu 14.04.3 amd64 server installer. i was going through it yesterday, too, and i set up some partitions with RAID. i'm starting from scratch again today, and when i go to the partitioning step of the installer, i select a disk (not a partition!) and hit enter. "Create new empty partition table on this device?" <Yes> "Remove existing software RAID partitions?" <Yes> and i am then returned to the disk/partition listing, but al
<fep> please, somebody know where to find help for this?
<OerHeks> fep, if our *official* trackers work flawlesly, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  , i question your tracker.
<rory> eelstrebor: It's giving a warning because the certificate was signed using a hash algorithm called SHA-1
<rory> eelstrebor: This is considered insecure by Google, who are trying to use their considerable influence in the browser market to drive forward better security standards
<rory> eelstrebor: You can read more here https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/gradually-sunsetting-sha-1.html
<ioria> Stabington, did you install a DE ?
<fep> OerHeks, on those trackers i got this error, [Errno http error] 503: 'Service Unavailable'
<Stabington> ioria: I did install gnome-shell. and it looks like gdm tagged along
<Stabington> I tried to systemctl enable gdm, but it won't start
<fep> OerHeks, is it because of the proxy im running to get trough the firewall?
<OerHeks> fep, oh, you know the answer already .. nice to show up that info so late
<ioria> Stabington, sudo service gdm start (or restart) ?
<eelstrebor> rory, just what i need - more stuff to read - oh well, what else am i gonna do in retirement?
<user1_> Heil Hitler
<fep> OerHeks, sorry, i tought since i could use my browser and download direct downloads i could also download torrents... any ideas/help where i can read about this?
<Stabington> ioria: oh is that the command ubuntu use. I've been using Arch for a while :P
<krabador> ioria, service start ---> upstart , not systemd
<ioria> krabador, yeah...
<Stabington> ioria: that does nothing
<fooobarrr> i don't think I had any other variables set eurythmia
<krabador> Stabington, systemctl enable <stuff> and nothing at reboot?
<OerHeks> fep, dunno, maybe there is a setting in your torrent client?
<fooobarrr> I have vim running ok under tmux
<Stabington> krabador: indeed
<krabador> Stabington, xorg?
<Stabington> krabador: isn't that a dependency?
<krabador> Stabington, can you control what's installed about ?
<Stabington> oh! xinit is not installed..
<krabador> then.
<Stabington> That should be a dependency tbh :P
<scrabcakes> Why might my file manager give a different size for ~ than 'du' does?
<OerHeks> one of them counts hidden files too.
<Stabington> Alright, the screen is still black. But it says x is running when I startx
<ioria> Stabington, why don't you try with lxde ...  sudo apt-get install lxde xinit lxdm xorg
<scrabcakes> OerHeks: doh. thanks!
<krabador> Stabington, have you installed a video driver?
<Stabington> Wait.. xorg is not installed either? geez
<krabador> xorg-xserver
<krabador> video driver
<krabador> a loooog road ;)
<ioria> Stabington, there is a reason because it's called mini.... :þ
<fep> OerHeks, ok thanks, ill check it out
<Stabington> Well yes, but shouldn't xorg be a dependency for gnome-shell..
<ioria> Stabington,  apt-cache depends gnome-shell
<sabhain> hello all.  I'm looking for help in re-ordering a boot startup sequence.  I have a PCI USB3 expansion card which is being loaded after the USB system.  As a result, an external drive connected to the card does not get mounted at boot, only after a removal and reconnect.
<sabhain> I think if I can have the PCI system loaded before USB, the problem would solve itself .. but it might be because of mounting file systems is early in the process.
<sabhain> do I just run a script at the end of boot to remount / recheck USB devices?
<Stabington> ayy! I installed lightdm. it works
<__xvt> sabhain do you automatically mount and remount the device every time you boot :?
<ioria> Stabington,  yay
<Stabington> kinda.. can't find gnome-shell though >.>
<sabhain> __xvt generally yes.  We leave it plugged in to the system as a backup drive .. but it's on an older system with no onboard USB3
<Stabington> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy to use. Arch is way easier :s
<__xvt> sabhain ahhh right ok. Well one solution you could try would be to put unmount & mount commands into a script & then have the script run upon boot.
<sabhain> __xvt I'm seeing that if the system goes into suspend, it must power down PCI also, since the mounted drive doesn't come back after a restore.
<__xvt> sabhain that is very strange.
<arkus> Heylaaaaa
<arber> hello from tthe other side
<arkus> J'ai un souci qui me rend fou
<arkus> $rsm = new ResultSetMapping();
<arkus>         $rsm->addEntityResult('EventBundle:Event', 'e');
<arkus>         $rsm->addFieldResult('e', 'name', 'name');
<arkus>         $sql = " SELECT * FROM events e";
<arkus>         $query = $this->getEntityManager()->createNativeQuery($sql, $rsm);
<arkus>         $events = $query->getResult();
<bazhang> !fr | arkus
<ubottu> arkus: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SlidingHorn> !paste | arkus
<ubottu> arkus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<__xvt> sabhain Just something that I done quickly. Create a bash script, save it, make it executiable & then add it to your start-up list. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13864131/
<__xvt> Any anyone here used gnustep with ubuntu :?
<vicatcu> hey all i need some help with crontab... check out this gist for my crontab, script, and syslog https://gist.github.com/WickedDevice/40159ad30fa964b67d59
<vicatcu> the problem is I don't see any evidence that my script ran after restarting
<vicatcu> can anyone offer me some help?
<__xvt> Vicatcu not many people for talking in here tonight. Hope someone can help you with your problem.
<vicatcu> __xvt, thanks is there a better place to go for realtime help?
<daftykins> there are plenty, but you won't get a reply if nobody knows / is available
<__xvt> Not as far im aware. This is the best place for real time help but it can be slow sometimes.
<sabhain> __xvt :  thanks for your help & suggestions.  I'll try that out.
<hdon> is aptitude popular in the ubuntu community?
<daftykins> hdon: i see no point installing something when the default tools can handle the tasks of package management already
<hdon> daftykins: mm.. thanks
<hdon> how can i generate a dependency graph of packages? i want to see why one package is dragging in libxcb and other X stuff
<VFDPrim> hmmm this is odd doing upgrade to 15.10 the upgrade has compleated but there were errors during the upgrade process
<hdon> i hope it didn't install an X server, but i took for granted that it wouldn't
<hdon> brb
<VFDPrim> looks like it was with fontconfig
<daftykins> hdon: no need, either look at "apt-cache showpkg <packagename>" for what it depends on / visit packages.ubuntu.com as it might provide the same info
<daftykins> VFDPrim: pastebin any errors in the output
<Pici> vicatcu: your syslog says that the script ran.  Why do you think it didnt... Also, I'm not familiar with that command, but you may want to specify absolute paths for those log files, they may be outputting themselves somewhere you don't want.
<VFDPrim> daftykins: no idea what that means
<daftykins> VFDPrim: share them via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> daftykins: fyi, there is "apt-cache depends foo" as well as "apt-cache rdepends foo"...  hdon
<vicatcu> ok Pici thanks, it's mysterious because the process forever is supposed to create isn't there
<VFDPrim> oh this is on another computer new upload
<vicatcu> i'm going to try something different pm2
<olzhas> Xubuntu 14.04: Decrease in CPU performance upon charging a laptop. (On battery and after the charge, there is no problem.) What might be a problem?
<daftykins> zykotick9: neat, thanks
<__cyber> Hi, I'm seeing a somewhat older version of a package (redmine), is launchpad an appropriate place to request the maintainer update?
<daftykins> olzhas: i'd compare the CPU clocks during charge, could be a power management quirk.
<AniByte> Ok
<AniByte> I have this question
<AniByte> Say i got the /etc/apt directory of a previous install
<daftykins> AniByte: put it on one line to reduce spam please
<AniByte> How can i apt-get install all the packages that were installedo n that install.
<daftykins> AniByte: you wiped it already? would've been better to create a package list.
<Pici> vicatcu: also, you may want to ensure that PATH is setup properly for that task, since cron runs in a little bit of a weird environment, you may not actually be running that executable at all. Also consider adding a  >/root/somelog.log 2>&1  to the end of the cron line to see if it is reporting anything to stderr or stdout.
<__xvt> _cyber launchpad should be fine to place a request, unless the maintainer has officially stated otherwise.
<AniByte> daftykins, Did not choose to wipe it
<OerHeks> __cyber, wily got the latest redmine 3 https://launchpad.net/redmine
<VFDPrim> paste.ubuntu.com/13864554
<AniByte> It crashed
<AniByte> Well i chrooted into the backup
<daftykins> AniByte: please reduce the enter key presses.
<vicatcu> Pici cool ty for the advice
<VFDPrim> www.paste.ubuntu.com/13864554
<VFDPrim> guess that didnt work
<VFDPrim> guess you will have to cut and paste first link
<VFDPrim> sorry about that
<daftykins> AniByte: in a chroot you can perform a "dpkg --get-selections > file" to get all the packages then restore them
<AniByte> daftykins, Was already ahead of ya ;)
<AniByte> This is why i love linux.
<AniByte> So easy to restore sheit,
<daftykins> AniByte: don't use that language in here and for the third time stop spamming with enter key presses.
<__cyber> OerHeks: I'm seeing version 3.0-20140825 there? am I looking in the right place?
<VFDPrim> deftykins: did you see my link
<daftykins> yep looking now
<VFDPrim> daftykins* thanks just wanted to make sure i know your helping others to
<OerHeks> __cyber, there are 4 supported versions, not sure how new you want it, http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/Download
<__cyber> Yes, I see the redmine.org versions.. I'm not seeing how they line up to actual apt packages..
<daftykins> VFDPrim: so you haven't rebooted yet i take it?
<VFDPrim> nope its sitting right there as you saw it
<VFDPrim> yesterday it kept dropping the screen so i plugged in a actual mouse and keyboard (was using wirless) and retryed the update and thats what it came up with
<daftykins> !info lsb-base
<ubottu> lsb-base (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 init script functionality. In component main, is required. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu8 (wily), package size 12 kB, installed size 83 kB
<Doonz> Hey everyone, how do i add a back up gateway to my ethernet config?
<daftykins> VFDPrim: hmm, did you follow standard advice and remove all PPAs + proprietary drivers before running the upgrade?
<VFDPrim> nope i just did the usual update
<VFDPrim> then released upgrade
<daftykins> what do you mean? i need to be sure what method you used...
<VFDPrim> sudo apt-get upgrade
<VFDPrim> do-release-upgrade
<littlebear> VFDPrim: hm. intereting, never used do-release-upgrade I've always sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -y
<daftykins> VFDPrim: hit enter then pastebin running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<VFDPrim> yea i went off the website http://askubuntu.com/questions/588019/how-to-upgrade-from-14-10-to-15-04
<VFDPrim> ok going to hit enter
<whitehat> hi group.  trying to get a Digium TDM410 card to work. Results are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13864840/ No response from channel 1, i.e. FXS. Ideas? Thank you.
<VFDPrim> command line option f is not known
<VFDPrim> from (-f)
<daftykins> VFDPrim: shouldn't be anything wrong with it
<VFDPrim> ill retype it
<VFDPrim> paste.ubuntu.com/13864981
<VFDPrim> maybe you can see if i am typing something wrong
<teward> VFDPrim: you are
<whitehat_> hi group. trying to get a Digium TDM410 card to work. Results are here:
<whitehat_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13864840/ No response from channel 1, i.e. FXS.
<whitehat_> Ideas? Thank you
<teward> VFDPrim: note in daftykins's message there's a *space character* between apt-get and -f
<daftykins> VFDPrim: yeah you're failing pretty hard there: sudo apt-get -f install
<daftykins> note the spaces ;)
<SlidingHorn> VFDPrim: copy and paste this exactly, starting at sudo:          sudo apt-get -f install
<teward> VFDPrim: and 'instull' is not 'install'
<VFDPrim> ok will try again
<SlidingHorn> sorry daftykins, you're apparently a lot faster than I am
<VFDPrim> i cant coppie and past sadly its on a difrent computer
<teward> VFDPrim: the EXACT thing you should type is this:  sudo apt-get install -f\
<teward> erm
<teward> VFDPrim: the EXACT thing you should type is this:  sudo apt-get install -f
<teward> that, yeah.
<teward> VFDPrim: no variation, no deviation, starting at the 'sudo' and going to the end of the line.
<teward> well -f install will work too
<teward> either mine or daftykins commands should worl
<VFDPrim> ok after few more trys finaly got it lol one sec
<VFDPrim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13865080
<daftykins> you need to press enter
<VFDPrim> enter is not a option its y/n lol
<daftykins> yes it is.
<VFDPrim> im guessing y
<VFDPrim> lol
<daftykins> see how 'Y' is capital? that's the default, so pressing just enter will say yes.
<VFDPrim> oh ok i did not know that
<VFDPrim> id rather have these problems then the ones i was having last night
<VFDPrim> oh and system program problem detected
<VFDPrim> yes i want to report it thanks for asking
<VFDPrim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13865186
<scrabcakes> is it possible to store your home folder on an external disk e.g. usb?
<daftykins> VFDPrim: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/fontconfig.log"
<SlidingHorn> scrabcakes: I'm sure it's possible, but I personally wouldn't recommend it.  Any particular reason you want to do that?
<daftykins> yeah that'd be ridiculously slow and bad
<scrabcakes> SlidingHorn: I'm running on chromebook so storage is very restricted
<VFDPrim> ok now what
<daftykins> VFDPrim: what i said above should've created a link to type here.
<VFDPrim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13865321
<VFDPrim> i did not see a link so i made one of what happend
<daftykins> VFDPrim: you messed up again not putting spaces.
<daftykins> read what i say to do VERY carefully...
<SlidingHorn> scrabcakes: I think you'd be better served finding a cloud solution for storage.  There are a lot of problems that could arise from such a setup.  Speed *will* suffer, the drive couldn't be removed for any reason while running, you'd have to make sure your system wouldn't boot directly from it, and it'd have to power on before boot to be able to properly mount, etc.
<SlidingHorn> ^^ just a few things to worry about
<VFDPrim> its hard for me to tell where there is a space or not a space sorry
<daftykins> "pastebinit  /var/log/fontconfig.log"
<scrabcakes> SlidingHorn: I already have the usb in all the time. Although cloud may be more appropriate. Two questions though: Firstly that will surely still use however much space for the files? E.g. dropbox syncs to local folder. Secondly do you know any recommended cloud services from here? Or perhaps a better question, if I continue to use dropbox but more extensively, will they reap my files and steal all my genius thoughts? I'm
<daftykins> we can't comment on what dropbox may or may not do.
<Guest64776> p
<VFDPrim> ok its still not working for me so im going to make it so i can just coppie and past so ill brb
<Guest64776> Do speak Russia ?
<SlidingHorn> scrabcakes: as daftykins said, we can't really say what dropbox will/won't do with your data, but for more info on some alternatives, etc. (a year-plus old, but the services still exist) check out this article: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/three-alternatives-ubuntu-one
<SlidingHorn> !ru | Guest64776
<ubottu> Guest64776: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<akik> scrabcakes: do you have a usb 3 port in that chromebook? maybe a small usb stick would work for you
<scrabcakes> SlidingHorn: thank you. how about my first question though regarding sync to disk?
<Guest64776> ludi est kto iz Russia???
<scrabcakes> akik: I have C720, a quick google says it has both? haha. I also have SD slot
<SlidingHorn> scrabcakes: I believe the default behavior for DB is to sync, however, you could probably set it up so it doesn't store locally & just use the web interface.  That's a little outside of this channel's jurisdiction though
<akik> scrabcakes: just saying that nothing stops you from putting $HOME on a usb storage
<daftykins> Guest64776: english only please. #ubuntu-ru otherwise.
<scrabcakes> akik: that was my original question. Is 3.0 good enough speed?
<VFDPrim1> deftykins can you please retype what i needed to put in now that i can just cut n paste
<akik> scrabcakes: maybe you should test and see if it works?
<akik> scrabcakes: i ran kubuntu from a usb 2 stick and it worked, although a bit sluggish
<daftykins> VFDPrim1: pastebinit /var/log/fontconfig.log
<SlidingHorn> akik: they're looking to solely use the USB as the /home mount point, not the whole system
<scrabcakes> akik: that is an idea :P I have xubuntu on the SSD which runs nicely but I'm quickly running out of space. SlidingHorn is right in what they just said
<daftykins> i think it's a mistake
<VFDPrim1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13865645/
<VFDPrim1> ok this works soo much better lol
<SlidingHorn> agreed - I strongly suggest sticking to cloud storage
<scrabcakes> SlidingHorn: I'd then be limited by network speeds surely?
<daftykins> VFDPrim1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge fontconfig-config
<VFDPrim1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13865701/
<sruli> hi, i have a problem for a long time which i cannot take any longer, many times when connecting a USB drive system does not see the disk, lsusb & lsblk does see it, but can see it in disks or  in Files, i have to reboot to get it to work, I can manually mount it but even after mounting Disks (gnome-disk-utility) does not see it, what can the the cause of this?
<oEfterdal> I have a VPC in AWS that has a VPN connection to a server that has a API I need to connect to. On my Ubntu instance I have a public subnet, the VPN subnet is on a private subnet. How could I make a connection from my server to the API and route the traffic over the VPN? Should I forward the traffic to the API on my instance or shuld I route the traffic on the AWS ? Sorry for a looong question.
<SlidingHorn> scrabcakes: you would, but you're also looking at what is likely a safer way to store your things.  If that drive poops out on you, you're in trouble, whereas a cloud storage is far less likely to lose your data. (IMHO)  I should say that we're veering off topic for the channel though...we could continue in #ubuntu-offtopic on this
<daftykins> VFDPrim1: and... sudo apt-get -f install
<SlidingHorn> sruli: which version & flavor of *buntu are you using?
<sruli> SlidingHorn: Ubuntu 14.04
<VFDPrim1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13865789/
<SlidingHorn> !info usbmount > sruli have you looked into this?
<Quantos> What is it SlidingHorn?
<SlidingHorn> !info usbmount
<ubottu> usbmount (source: usbmount): automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.22 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 81 kB
<Quantos> I wonder if that's not what I'm missing for getting USB access on a VM
 * Quantos wanders off to play with the VM - Thanks SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> Quantos: you've installed the guest-additions, right?
<sruli> SlidingHorn: that wouldn’t explain why sometimes it doesn’t work and other times it does, will check if i have the package
<Quantos> Yeah, and the extension or expansion pack or whatever it's called
<daftykins> VFDPrim1: that's the same link as before
<VFDPrim1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13865789/
<VFDPrim1> sorry about that the coppy must not have worked
<sruli> SlidingHorn: i installed the package, do i need to restart? trying to avoid taht
<akik> sruli: you can check if you have /var/run/reboot-required* files
<VFDPrim1> daftykins did that one show anything difrent
<xmj> Hi
<daftykins> VFDPrim1: it's the same number again
<xmj> can someone recommend a repo that contains openjdk 1.8 -- for precise 64bit?
<VFDPrim1> ok well thats the last one that came up not sure what i need to do now
<daftykins> VFDPrim1: well i assumed you were pasting "sudo apt-get -f install" again, but if it completes cleanly you can try a reboot now.
<sruli> SlidingHorn: it started working after 2 minutes
<xmj> (found it)
<VFDPrim1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1372 not upgraded.
<VFDPrim1> seems like an aufly lot not upgraded
<daftykins> VFDPrim1: haha, try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<VFDPrim1> ok
<VFDPrim1> now to sit here for a few hours lol
<ubuntu991> Is there a Linux distribution which comes by default with Linux Kernel 4.3?
<daftykins> ubuntu991: that'd be a question for ##linux - not here.
<scrabcakes> SlidingHorn: yes I'll carry on the convo in a little bit in that channel then :)
<rogerthat> hi guys, i have 2 ubuntu servers running 14.04.03 that were with a 3.13 kernel  , if i run ‘apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y  && apt-get dist-upgrade -y ’ 1 of them upgrades to 3.19 and the other stays in 3.13 (upgrade to another minor revision), anyone knows a way to make the other machine upgrade its kernel to a more recent version ?
<ubuntu991> daftykins Oh great you answered :D I was trying to remember your nickname
 * ubuntu991 slaps daftykins around a bit with a large fishbot
<ubuntu991> Sorry missclick
<daftykins> rogerthat: i wouldn't recommend you bother, there's nothing wrong with keeping 3.13 on 14.04 unless you want some newer hardware support - which shouldn't matter for servers.
<daftykins> rogerthat: you need to add the HWE stack for vivid to get 3.19 though, see...
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<VFDPrim1> yup
<rogerthat> daftykins: thx for the tip
<rogerthat> daftykins:  ill look at it now
<VFDPrim1> sry about that yup was typing on the wrong keyboard hahaha
<rogerthat> cheerios
<julrom28> hola
<VFDPrim1> ok so now just hopping the screen dows not shut off again on me like it did yesterday
<axel_> abend
<b3NES> Hey i ran into a critical problem
<VFDPrim1> it just turned off aka sleep mode once even though i have comp set so it does not sleep and never turns off soooooo lets hope it actualy makes it through the full install this time because i really really dont want to do this again
<b3NES> I was restoring a backing and excidently restored a non LVM encrypted /etc/folder in my new instalation
<b3NES> Meaning it can no longer boot off the LVM Luks encrypted drive
<sruli> SlidingHorn: when mounted with usbmount i get write speeds of 5mb/sec normally i get 70-80
<b3NES> How can i fix this without yet another reinstall
<HelloGoodbye> Hello I installed a game off a disc using WINE, but when I launch it it is not in the correct resolution
<HelloGoodbye> how would I fix this?
<daftykins> HelloGoodbye: if you consult wine's app database there may be some tricks as to how to improve it.
<daftykins> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SlidingHorn> sruli: I'm looking at a somewhat old thread, but it looks like others were able to fix t his by disabling the safe sync option.  It should be changeable by editing /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf   (source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238530"
<sruli> SlidingHorn: tnx, will read
<Kaliforniablue> hola
<Plone> hola
<Kaliforniablue> busco una sugerencia
<Plone> dime
<Kaliforniablue> podrian ayudarme?
<Plone> posible
<Kaliforniablue> pues instalé google earth en ubuntu 14.04
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Kaliforniablue> la primera vez se abrio y navegue
<Kaliforniablue> Bundestrojaner,  hello
<VFDPrim1> google earth hase a down load for ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kaliforniablue> Plone,  le molesta que le hable en español?
<Plone> @kaliforniablue a mi no
<Plone> pero….
<Kaliforniablue> pues como le dije , lo instale y funciono, pero ahora no se abre
<Bundestrojaner> i have a problem with vbam-gtk on ubuntu 14.04-lts, installed from rep: the sound stutters all the time.
<Bundestrojaner> Some google-hits tell me to change the audio api, but i can't find an option in the gui...
<SlidingHorn> Plone: Kaliforniablue --- This channel is English only support...if you'd like to continue in Spanish, please /join #ubuntu-es
<Kaliforniablue> SlidingHorn,  thank you
<Kaliforniablue> i have instaled google earth but now will not starting
<Kaliforniablue> what kann i do?
<Kaliforniablue> first was ok and started
<Kaliforniablue> because will not starting
<VFDPrim1> i do beleive that you now need to go to the ubuntu store and down load it from there if i reamember correctly all you did was made it available in the store but i have not done that in a long time so i could be wrong
<SlidingHorn> Kaliforniablue: do you receive any error messages when you attempt to load it with the command line?  If you do, could you please post them to a pastebin and give us the link?
<Kaliforniablue> SlidingHorn,  ok , wat a minute
<BluesKaj> Kaliforniablue, install lsb-core to help google earth
<Kaliforniablue> http://pastebin.com/wF0vTdBe
<Kaliforniablue> you kann see the post
<SlidingHorn> Kaliforniablue: run  googleearth   (no space)
<Kaliforniablue> how install lsb-core?
<Kaliforniablue> ah ok
<sruli> SlidingHorn: tnx, that solved it, however another problem i always have with usb sticks, it starts off the copy rate at ~150mb/sec goes down after some 10 sec to 80mb/sec, from there slows to 5mb/sec i am refering to large flies >1gb
<Kaliforniablue> sorry
<SlidingHorn> BluesKaj: no need for that suggestion just yet
<OerHeks> it ran, so no extra fix needed indeed
<Kaliforniablue> SlidingHorn,  google earth is now started
<SlidingHorn> sruli: not sure about that problem....a bit above my head at that point
<Kaliforniablue> i tahnk you
<SlidingHorn> Kaliforniablue: YAY!   Happy to help :)
<BluesKaj> well, it's best to install it first , looks like he needs to download the google-eartg deb file
<ikuria> still searching for a way to get ctrl-backspace to kill a word backwards in gnome-terminal, someone has an idea?
<Bundestrojaner> can anyone recommend a good emulator for GBA on Ubuntu?
<Kaliforniablue> Sil i m happy¡¡¡
<SlidingHorn> BluesKaj: no...they were just running the wrong command - try not to suggest extraneous "fixes" without knowing the problem first.  Could cause a lot of problems
<BluesKaj> ok my mistake
<Kaliforniablue> thank you werry much¡¡¡
<BluesKaj> but it doesn't hurt anything to have lsb-core installed anyway
<sruli> SlidingHorn: searched google, full of it, tnx
<Kaliforniablue> good bye
<Kaliforniablue> have god fun
<Kaliforniablue> silverhom, :)
<BluesKaj> SlidingHorn, I wouldn't have suggested lsb-core unless I knew that it's needed
<BluesKaj> it could be part of the deb package noiw
<Kaliforniablue> thank you very much and happy night
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, google seems to update their stuff from time to time :-D
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, well , I recall google earth requiring that app for yrs, why they never included it was starnge
<slevux> load -e /media/paki/Dati1/Download/xdccMule/script1.mrc
<redalert> how can i switch the default display in ubuntu 15.10 with unity ?
<Ghqs> Please explain a bit more
<Ghqs> Default screen?
<Ghqs> Redalert
<sruli> anyone know how to resolve copying to usb slows down from 100mb/sec to 5mb/sec?
<redalert> i have 2 displays. samsung on hdmi, benq on display port. ubuntu thinks the benq is the default display. the samsung must be the default display.
<redalert> video card is an ati 6870
<carl_> I'm trying to load netbeans 8.1 but it always gets stuck on loading modules, any idea on what to do?
<sruli> redalert: settings > screen Display, u can move around screens,
<VFDPrim1> it did not sayanything about restarting the computer is it done upgrading? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13867158/
<redalert> yes sure. hdmi-0 is set to default
<VFDPrim1> its just waiting for a command now
<redalert> problem is, when i turn my pc on, the login screen appears on the displayport screen thats not set as default
<daftykins> vdc: still looks like the same paste
<SlidingHorn> VFDPrim1: what was the command you ran?
<VFDPrim1> daftykins really? thats odd
<VFDPrim1> daftykins what was the last one you had me run to upgrade
<sruli> redalert: i also have sometimes on start it places login on second screen, never bothered me so didnt look into it, the menu (unity) always appears on default screen?
<redalert> menu is on hdmi-0. only login screen is on second screen.
<daftykins> VFDPrim1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sruli> redalert: login always appears on other screen?
<redalert> yes
<VFDPrim1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13867280/
<sruli> are u using ati drivers?
<VFDPrim1> kaftykins thanks
<redalert> no
<sruli> redalert: dont know
<redalert> i use xserver-xorg-video-ati
<VFDPrim1> when upgrading from terminal does it not say that the computer needs a restart? (been awhile since i did it from the treminal)
<compdoc> VFDPrim1, usually not
<daftykins> though it did seem like yours said it was ready, earlier?
<compdoc> if you ssh into the machine, it migh say it needs a restart
<VFDPrim1> ok well then ill shuut down and restart and hope its all good finaly eather way im sure ill be back on here be back shortly
<VFDPrim1> well that had to be the fastest restart i have ever had lol
<VFDPrim1> thanks  a buunch for all the healp this morning and afternoon
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> np
<redalert> sruli: on mint this is no problem
<VFDPrim1> now i have to figure out how to move over all my programs to this computer
<Wurmphlegm> could someone help me figure out why i can only connect to freenode.net @ port 6667, but no other IRC servers? netstat -ntpl doesn't show any issues, and i have no firewall enabled on my Linux box or modem / router.
<BluesKaj> VFDPrim1, from ?
<carl_> I tried downgrading to netbeans 8.0.2 but it didnt help a bit :(
<VFDPrim1> froom   my old computer to this one
<RandomNoob> VFDPrim1: replace hdd :D
<VFDPrim1> ?
<VFDPrim1> new hard ware and everything
<BluesKaj> Wurmphlegm, probly your irc.server settings in your client that need additional irc servers added
<VFDPrim1> some one mentioned a program yesterday but it did not pick up all my programs like sweethom3d and many others
<RandomNoob> VFDPrim1: check this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/62340/how-to-copy-an-ubuntu-install-from-one-laptop-to-another
<BluesKaj> VFDPrim1, is your old pc on the same network and is it a linux OS ?
<Wurmphlegm> BluesKaj: i will try that, thank you.
<VFDPrim1> yes it is blue
<daftykins> sounds like you use a lot of packages from PPAs, most methods won't work unless you have those PPAs already enabled on the other
<daftykins> those PPAs would need to have packages available for the new ubuntu version, too
<VFDPrim1> so i will probably just have to go through the old comp and put each on manualy ha
<BluesKaj> scp them overt from the other pc
<VFDPrim1> blue i have no idea what that means lol
<BluesKaj> !ssh | VFDPrim1
<ubottu> VFDPrim1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<VFDPrim1> the ssh looks like it would work for files but maybe not programs
<daftykins> did you get these programs from PPAs?
<eelstrebor> VFDPrim1, you can execute programs but if it's something like vlc you'll see the video but not audio for movies
<BluesKaj> VFDPrim1, just install the same programs on the new pc like you did the old one
<VFDPrim1> but that takes soo long lol i am lazy was hopping for an easy out but i guess there really is no such thng lol
<ioria> VFDPrim1, the app you used was aptoncd ?
<eelstrebor> how does one stream programming from a dvb card? i can put in the transponder freq and symbol rate but if there's several channels streamed over the sat on that transponder how do you select the program using vlc?
<zerowait1tate> VFDPrim1: you can find out which packages you installed by doing "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall"
<daftykins> eelstrebor: i think most people would make use of something like mythtv as a backend then something like Kodi as a frontend for tuner usage.
<zerowait1tate> VFDPrim1: make sure your sources.list and sources.d match on both systems, then install the same packages on the new system
<eelstrebor> VFDPrim1, maybe tightvnc is what you need?
<daftykins> except they can't match if they're different ubuntu versions :>
<daftykins> eelstrebor: i think you misunderstand eelstrebor's original question :)
<zerowait1tate> VFDPrim1: if you need to know version numbers, etc, you can use "apt --installed list"
<eelstrebor> daftykins, i'll have to figure out why mythtv keeps giving me invalid password messages for mysql even though i know i entered the correct password
<eelstrebor> huh? eelstrebor: i think you misunderstand eelstrebor's original question :)
<daftykins> eelstrebor: hmm, logs don't elaborate?
<daftykins> eelstrebor: my bad, tired eyes + brain now ;) i meant VFDPrim1's question
<eelstrebor> it's been awhile since i tried to use it - i tend to get frustrated and head out the door
<daftykins> mmm, not a friendly one so i hear
<eelstrebor> just like dvbv5-scan doesn't work right, IMHO - keep getting locks and then segmentation fault
<daftykins> eelstrebor: i believe they have a channel here on freenode though, so they might be of use
<eelstrebor> most of the time i can't find anyone with an answer so i spend a ridiculus amount of time trying to figure out some stuff - just like windows
<Wurmphlegm> BluesKaj: That didn't work
<Abe> is it normal that a laptop reaches 170 F while playing?
<Abe> or about 80 Celsius
<OerHeks> Abe, depends on the cpu & videocard, but it is not unusual, seen that before.
<MrXXIV> Can Ubuntu Server, Nginx, PHP 7, etc. run on an ARM computer?
<OerHeks> MrXXIV, it can 'run'.. but is it 'workable'..
<Abe> ok I thought it seems a little high
<MrXXIV> Cause I'm curious to do something to this http://pine64.com/product#features
<daftykins> Abe: if it's not new, it probably needs a disassembling and cleaning... possibly even new thermal paste applied
<OerHeks> Abe what cpu exactly? this is wild guessing
<daftykins> MrXXIV: the folks over in #ubuntu-arm may know more
<MrXXIV> gotchu
<BluesKaj> Wurmphlegm,  which irc client are you using?
<ams_> I want to make a boot usb drive but not having much luck with unetbooting or ubuntu boot disk creator. Are there any others out there?
<daftykins> what OS are you trying to put on one?
<ams_> Xenserver 6.5
<daftykins> so it's a Linux ISO?
<ams_> Yes
<ams_> http://downloadns.citrix.com.edgesuite.net/10175/XenServer-6.5.0-xenserver.org-install-cd.iso
<daftykins> try "sudo dd if=/path/to/that.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M"
<shudon> hi all :) i've installed backuppc on a brand new ubuntu 14.04.3 server install, but when i access it via http, the server just sends backuppc's elf binary cgi program, instead of executing it as a cgi script. apache2 was installed automatically as a dependency of backuppc. apache2 has the cgid module enabled according to a2enmod. /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/backuppc.conf specifies "Options ExecCGI," and "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi." restarted
<shudon>  apache2. still does this!
<daftykins> but you need to identify your flash drives' letter and put it in place of /dev/sdX
<pac1> I'm trying to boot from usb and i keep getting "boot error"
<ams_> When I did that I got a bunch of errors I think relating to syslinux
<ams_> (when trying to boot from the drive)
<OerHeks> ams did you check that iso md5sum ?
<shudon> oh, nvm, it must have been my browser cache
<ams_> OerHeks: They don't provide one on their site
<ams_> .. but google checks out
<carl_> is there any log that could give me an idea on why netbeans gets stuck on loading?
<ioria> ams_, are you sure is based on linux ?
<ams_> ioria: Xensrver? I thought it was
<ioria> ams_, ok....
<ams_> ioria: http://xenserver.org/overview-xenserver-open-source-virtualization/source-code.html
<akik> xenserver uses syslinux as a boot loader, and i guess it starts the dom0 xen kernel by default
<BluesKaj> ams_, did you delete the files on the usb stick before trying dd? I have to ask
<ams_> BluesKaj: no, would that be important? Wouldn't dd do that for me?
<OerHeks> ams_, so it is maybe incompatible hardware, faulty iso, who can tell ?
<akik> BluesKaj: dd takes care of anything on the usb stick :)
<daftykins> ams_: you're definitely using sdX and not a partition number, right?
<daftykins> e.g. sdb1 would be wrong
<bekks> ams_: are you sure that it is supported at all to run xenserver off an usb boot drive?
<ams_> daftykins: oh, no, i was using sdb1
 * BluesKaj shrugs , it's always best to dd into a clean drive, but do what you want
<daftykins> ams_: there you go, dd must be done upon the device and not a partition :)
<Wurmphlegm> BluesKaj: I am using Xchat, however i have smuxi, and bitchx. All three are a no go.
<ams_> daftykins: aha, ok, progress! Where do I get that number?
<ams_> BluesKaj: source? :)
<daftykins> ams_: no there is no number, you just use /dev/sdx
<akik> no, it doesn't matter what is on the usb stick before. dd will overwrite it
<Wurmphlegm> Blueskaj: Also, i just noticed..it's anything having to do with port 6667. This server is obviously 8001 so it works
<BluesKaj> Wurmphlegm, xchat is depracated no longer supporte , switch to hexchat
<ams_> daftykins: oh, sdb, gotcha
<Kardos> xchat is deprecated??
<Wurmphlegm> BluesKaj: let me try Hexchat then
<ME2> hello
<BluesKaj> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ME2> is there any threat if i uninstall unity on 15.10 ?
<ams_> daftykins: Not happy still, "no boot device found"
<daftykins> ams_: you can't have written it that fast.
<ams_> daftykins: it did seem to complete rather quickly, it's only 500mb .. but still
<Wurmphlegm> BluesKaj: yeah it made no difference
<akik> ams_: did you check "the internet" http://blog.citrix24.com/install-xenserver-6-usb-stick/
<BluesKaj> Kardos, from all reports xchat is no longer being developed, but it's still in the repos
<ams_> akik: i've followed about 5 different tutorials from the internet. That particular one I haven't because it uses Windows.
<daftykins> ams_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<daftykins> i'd be a bit concerned you didn't just write that ISO to the wrong drive...
<Wurmphlegm> BluesKaj: i just got off the phone with my ISP, and they said that it's not a port that they normally block. So it's not on their end. I have no firewall running, and my routers have nothing blocking it
<BluesKaj> Wurmphlegm, so which servers are you adding to the client exactly
<akik> ams_: i'm sure you will find better info on the net. it's off topic for #ubuntu
<Wurmphlegm> anything in the default list when you first startup hexchat will not connect...no matter what
<Wurmphlegm> only one in the list that works is Freenode
<mindfield> hi
<Wurmphlegm> i am trying to connect to irc.evolvechat.net
<Wurmphlegm> @ port 6667
<ams_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13868943/
<daftykins> ams_: looks like your flash drive is one of those U3 drives, as it has a virtual CD - probably ruining this task.
<bazhang> Wurmphlegm, ask in #hexchat
<ams_> daftykins: yeah it does have that stupid crap, ok, i'll see if I can find another one. Thanks!
<daftykins> np
<ams_> ..though this time the dd is taking quite a bit longer.. huh
<Wurmphlegm> bazhang: it's not a IRC client issue, i have tried pretty much every IRC client available for Linux.
<bazhang> Wurmphlegm, well they will know, and the hexchat developer is pretty much always around. your choice
<ams_> Wurmphlegm: that sounds odd, can you connect to that socket using netcat?
<BluesKaj> Wurmphlegm, don't use @ in any of the server fields ...I'm able to connect to irc.evolvechat.net (port 6667) and the server autoconnects me to the #lobby chatroom
<zykotick9> Wurmphlegm: fyi, bitchx is also deprecated...
<Wurmphlegm> BluesKaj: So this is in my server information for Evolve, which i created in the server list for Hexchat. irc.evolve.net/6667
<Kardos> BluesKaj, heh cool, didn't realise it's stagnating, thanks for the tip
<aitar> hi, just a short question: which source do you recommend best to learn something about irc?
<BluesKaj> Wurmphlegm, i'm using Konversation irc client
<BluesKaj> Kardos, np :-0
<OerHeks> Wurmphlegm is trying to connect to 2 servers with on the same port ?
<bazhang> looks like it
<renka> hello, i fail starting my mysql server. it tell me line 86: logger: command not found
<ams_> daftykins: btw, same issue with a different drive .. which also wrote in a suspiciously quick time (84MB/s)
<Bashing-om> aitar: The #irssi channel is quite active in development of IRC clients, might ask there .
<rami_> #kernel
<renka> anyone can help me pls?
<RingoMckraken> do you have mysql installed on the box or is it connecting remotely to another?
<rami_> hello , anyone can help me in kernel customization ?
<renka> i have installed mysql-server
<Pici> renka: did you make any changes to your /etc/mysql/my.cnf file recently?
<renka> no
<renka> i just installed ubuntu 14.04
<renka> fresh server
<Pici> renka: what exactly are you typing to start it?.
<ams_> renka: Where are you seeing that error?
<renka>  /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ams_> And that's the output you see?
<renka> * starting myql.. blabla
<akik> renka: logger comes from the bsdutils package
<renka> then the error logger: command not found
<orange_> Hi all
<orange_> Anybody know how to remove a user on linux?
<orange_> from the terminal
<ams_> renka: someone on the internet says sudo apt-get install bsdutils –reinstall
<renka> do i need to install more packages?
<renka> i will try that
<Pici> or4n: take a look at the deluser command, you may want to read its manpage.
<renka> thanks ams_ and akik
<renka> worked :)
<ams_> woohoo
<rami_> anyone can help in customizing a kernel ?
<ams_> (i just googled your error btw ;))
<renka> i tried to find a solution by google also ^^
<renka> i had bad links i think :P
<davidmichaelkarr> Question about "cryptsetup" and "crypttab", which is apparently not in Ubuntu 14.04. Before "crypttab" is available, how do you specify to require the passphrase at boot?
<Li> How to make all windows control buttons/icons either on the windows itself or on the top sideo of ubuntu near the dash
<lepepe> ++lepepe
<holucon> is there anything special I have to do to have another process be able to read or write to a fuse mounted folder?
<MonkeyDust> Li  in Unity Tweak tool > Appearnace > window controls
<ams_> daftykins: re-installing unetbootin fixed it .. :-)
<faLUCE> hello, both mouse and keyboard started without a reason to have strange behaviours (for example, i cant do long movements with mouse pointers without breaks, as well as if I press the same letter on the keyboard). I controlled with top, and there is not a process that hangs cpu. It is like when some process consumes lot of cpu (but in this case all the processes ar ok). what can I do?
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu faLUCE
<faLUCE> bazhang: how can I check?
<MonkeyDust> faLUCE  cat /etc/issue
<bazhang> is this a wireless kb and mouse faLUCE
<faLUCE> bazhang: 14.04 (thanks MonkeyDust)
<faLUCE> bazhang: no, it's the touchpad but I have the same problem with a wired or wireless kb and mouse
<geremia> chi sei
<lepepe> hello, I'm able to access to microsoft sql from ubuntu using freetds, but I was wondering if is possible to create cron jobs to backup the data base?
<faLUCE> what can I do?
<geremia> lepre dove 6
<lotuspsychje> !it | geremia
<ubottu> geremia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<faLUCE> I'm seeing that the same problem appears when I see any video
<geremia> com'è il circuito
<faLUCE> without moving the mouse or pressing keys
<geremia> ok
<geremia> #ubuntu-it
<lotuspsychje> faLUCE: its best to re-ask your question in one line, once in a while
<faLUCE> well, it is like xorg has messed up
<geremia> ma che succede
<lotuspsychje> !english | geremia
<ubottu> geremia: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mamba_2> Hello
<geremia> ciao
<ubuntu-mate> hey why can't i play dvd's i need help
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu-mate> im using ubuntu mate
<ubuntu-mate> all the command don't work
<ubuntu-mate> it keeps saying sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<ubuntu-mate> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Guest1360> hi guys, what should I use as a deja-dub alternative?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | Guest1360
<ubottu> Guest1360: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SchrodingersScat> Guest1360: I've been happy using duplicity directly
<Bashing-om> ubuntu-mate: So, what results when you foillow the package manager's advise ?
<n0p513d> ubuntu-mate: Did  you run that command?
<lepepe> hello guys, there is a way to create microsoft sql backups form ubuntu?
<ubuntu-mate> I bought over 10.000 dollar system 76 computer i build and i changed the os from Ubuntu to Ubuntu Mate because i don't like unity and i can't get the dvd to work and yes i did the command and it didn't work
<Guest1360> SchrodingersScat: thank you for your recommendation :-)
<faLUCE> hello, something has messed up suddenly with xorg, on ubuntu 14.04. Now I have bad resolution, bad mouse and keyboard responses... what can I do in order to reset xorg?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu-mate: Then, we need to see that errors in context . Pastenin the outputs of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<n0p513d> ubuntu-mate: Now you have done that, try and install libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4
<lotuspsychje> faLUCE: xorg doesnt need to be edited, are you on correct graphics driver?
<faLUCE> lotuspsychje: all worked good, since a crash (then I rebooted and all these issues started)
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: More likely a graphics driver issue, what returns for a driver from terminal command ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<Maxirus> Has anyone been able to get the Apple Magic Trackpad 2 to work?
<lotuspsychje> Maxirus: can this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad
<ubuntu-mate> i keep getting this ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<ubuntu-mate> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/Cu5Xijb5
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: did you add ppa's or .debs of any kind to your system?
<Maxirus> lotuspsychje, Nope, I've read every guide for the Apple Trackpad's however they all apply to the original version.
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/Cu5Xijb5 .
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: ?
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Uh Huh .. " configuration: latency=0 " no graphic's driver loaded . So what is the hardware here ' lspci | grep "VGA\|3D" ' ?
<Maxirus> The MT2 is seen by Ubuntu as a evdev, basic mouse. My research is showing that it's not supported by the Kernel but I can't confirm this.
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c
<frank23> ciaooo
<frank23> list
<lotuspsychje> !info automysqlbackup | lepepe can this help?
<ubottu> lepepe can this help?: automysqlbackup (source: automysqlbackup): daily, weekly and monthly backup for your MySQL database. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6+debian.4-1 (wily), package size 13 kB, installed size 99 kB
<lotuspsychje> !it | frank23
<ubottu> frank23: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<n0p513d> ubuntu-mate: That --configure -a has always worked for me, strange.
<faLUCE> in addition, mouse and keyboard movements are strange
<faLUCE> Bashing-om:
<faLUCE> in addition, mouse and keyboard movements are strange
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Wow .. Intel .. what ever did you do to loose the driver ? We can put it back .. However ... is this a laptop with optimus technology for the graphics ?
<lotuspsychje> faLUCE: both cards say unclaimed, means you need correct driver for it
<n0p513d> ubuntu-mate I would try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' then try again.
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Yeah ... all part of the X layr that the graphic's driver supports .
<lotuspsychje> n0p513d: good idea
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: I don't know about optimus technology
<faLUCE> so, what should I do?
<ubuntu-mate> i might put linux mint in it because it work out of the box
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: unwise decision
<n0p513d> Well, you can, but I think this would be worth a try first.
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: K. Pastebin please - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - maybe see if there is a secondary graphic's set .
<n0p513d> Maybe even do a reboot after the upgrade step
<n0p513d> then --configure -a
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/ruJJS4mS
<lepepe> lotuspsychjeubottu: At work we use microsoft sql because our erp software, I'm able to query the database with freetds but I would like to create a cron job to do the backups daily
<ekopc> gfjghkkh
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Think what we see is dual heads on the graphic's card . Try ' sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel ' .. reboot to see the effect .
<lotuspsychje> !cron | lepepe
<ubottu> lepepe: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: already the newest version
<VFDPrim> ok so now im getting really frustrated with this new computer
<faLUCE> well let's reboot...
<VFDPrim> instulled 15.4 just fine but  upgraded to 15.10 and that went fine made it to the restart needed i pressed yes it restarted and now it wont let me log in wont even let me go to a guest session!
<rumptes> VFDPrim: bummer
<VFDPrim> yea no kidding
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Proprietary graphics driver that got broke in the release upgrade process ?
<VFDPrim> have a feeling im screwed with it and will have to start all over
<VFDPrim> would that even bring it up to a login screan
<lepepe> lotuspsychje: schedule the executions with cron is not the problem, what I want is to schedule a microsoft sql dump from ubuntu
<VFDPrim> the screen flashes and says something but to fast to read it then it goes right back to the login screen
<rumptes> lepepe: yep
<VFDPrim> but yet it knows if i type the wrong password or not
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: graphics card chipset?
<VFDPrim> its got a graphics card
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Yeah , with a broke grahic's driver, that is a symptom .
<rumptes> VFDPrim: if you have amd proprietary card you might have to upgrade using apt-get
<rumptes> VFDPrim: do you know how to change to terminal prompt
<VFDPrim> AMD Radeon HD 6770 1 GB
<VFDPrim> rumptes no i do not
<VFDPrim> i dont know how to even get to a terminal on this screen
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: VFDPrim What is the current staus of the FGLRX driver in 15.10 ? Still with problems ??
<Bashing-om> status*
<VFDPrim> no clue what you mean sorry not good with this stuff
<faLUCE> after rebooting the resolution is ok. but the keyboard and mouse problem remains. let me show an example: if I press the "t" key, it writes:  tttttttttt (pause) tttttttttt (pause) ttttttt etc. The same occours if I see a video: I experience a small pause every 2 seconds
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Say again what release you are on ? maybe try a later Intel graphos's driver ?
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: since one hour ago all worked good
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: 14.10
<VFDPrim> http://askubuntu.com/questions/614128/15-04-and-nvidia-login-loop
<VFDPrim> just found that and that is exactly what its doing
<rumptes> VFDPrim: you need to upgrade the hardware driver
<VFDPrim> and how do i do that
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Ouch .. verify 14.10 and that release has no support -EOL . no access to the software repository . show ' lsb_release -a ' .
<io7> Hi, is there any way that I can have iCloud running on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> io7, olny trough the browser AFAIK
<rumptes> VFDPrim: drop down to terminal by pushing alt and f1
<io7> bummer. thanks
<rumptes> VFDPrim: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: sorry, it is 14.04
<rumptes> VFDPrim: login as your normal user then enter these commands in.
<rumptes> VFDPrim: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<VFDPrim> alt f1 didnt do anlything ctr alt one will though
<lotuspsychje> faLUCE: can you try the intel graphics installer from their website?
<rumptes> VFDPrim: login
<Protagonistics> did they change where logs are stored in ubuntu 15.10? I don't have a var/log/messages...
<faLUCE> lotuspsychje: it would  be long
<lotuspsychje> Protagonistics: wich log are you trying to find?
<rumptes> VFDPrim: were you using AMD card
<Protagonistics> kernel related?
<lotuspsychje> Protagonistics: /var/log/syslog and dmesg
<Protagonistics> there is no /var/log/syslog though
<VFDPrim> rumptes its all uptodate
<lotuspsychje> Protagonistics: there should be, try a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<VFDPrim> and it is this card
<VFDPrim> AMD Radeon HD 6770 1 GB
<Protagonistics> yeah that gets me things
<rumptes> VFDPrim: have you entered those commands in one at a time
<lotuspsychje> Protagonistics: type dmesg in terminal is usefull too
<VFDPrim> i did i just updated all of those today
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Well . let's see if there is now a graphic's driver loadd ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<rumptes> VFDPrim: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/kFt0TQK9
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: Yeah, the driver is leaded now . Maybe see what results ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' ?
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: after executing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  it returns nothing
<winem_> good evening, are there any known issues with the german repositories? especially de.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com?
<lotuspsychje> winem_: ask in #ubuntu-mirror please
<k1l_> winem_: what brings you "lsb_release -d"?
<lotuspsychje> winem_: #ubuntu-mirrors sorry
<winem_> ok, thanks lotuspsychje
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: I can't see movies properly (files) ... it flicks
<lotuspsychje> winem_: also answer k1l_ please
<MAZINGAGIOCLA> !LIST
<ubottu> MAZINGAGIOCLA: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<winem_> k1l_: Description:	Ubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> winem_, De.archive.ubuntu.com-archive Six hours behind De2.archive.ubuntu.com-archive Up to date
<k1l_> winem_: ok, that is still supported and the repos should work. actually my .de mirror works. so maybe its just your ISP with a bad routing
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<winem_> I'm confused because the domain is resolved by different IPs, which is fine, of course, but only 141.76.1.200 works... but it's really really slow
<winem_> ok, so I will doublecheck the routing even though everything else works. thanks guys
<k1l_> winem_: that is a load balancer for several different servers.
<OerHeks> winem_, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors, they are just 128 kbs
<OerHeks> choose a faster mirror then
<Bashing-om> faLUCE: I do not know . That was all I know to do .
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: thanks anyway
<lotuspsychje> does the uninstall of seahorse automaticly disable gnome-keyring, or do i see this wrongly?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, if it does, you cannot update anymore, or are you going to choose an other keyring?
<winem_> oh ok, 128kbps explains a lot
<Jan\> how do I make a command execute on boot ?
<k1l_> Jan\: depends a bit on the command
<wehde> has anyone here got memory ballooning in linux guest machines to work properly?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i dont want gnome-keyring, so thought to purge seahorse?
<Jan\> k1l_: its a docker start command
<Jan\> k1l_: i.e.    docker start something
<OerHeks> seahorse & gnome keyring belong together AFAIK
<Jan\> k1l_: hello?
<k1l_> Jan\: see the docker documentation: http://docs.docker.com/engine/articles/host_integration/
<ExplodingKittens> Hey, does anybody know where ubuntu-emulator stores the downloaded Ubuntu Touch system images? I can't seem to find them in any of the directories in $XDG_DATA_DIRS, and I /really/ don't want to have to redownload them on my secondary machine.
<OerHeks> ExplodingKittens, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-touch
<ExplodingKittens> OerHeks, ah, thanks! Didn't know if there was a channel specifically for Touch. I'll ask there.
<Bashing-om> ExplodingKittens: 'dpkg -L <packagename>' is good to see the full list of files a package installed .
<Opcode90> I gotta say I love the look of the Ubunta interface.
<Opcode90> THe prog loads quick.
<Opcode90> All the normal browsing , copy and pasting and finding drives n such.
<Opcode90> Was a bigger challenge with the Server.
<ExplodingKittens> Bashing-om, that only seems to show where the binaries for the program itself is stored.
<Opcode90> all command line, in fact no GUI, for the layman no Graphical User Interface is advised ever installing.
<VFDPrim> how does one get rid of the fgrlx and replace it with radeon drivers instead
<Opcode90> but im old school DOS very good at old school Dos.
<Opcode90> so the commandline no stranger.
<Opcode90> The commands however yes differ.
<VFDPrim> or better yet how do i down grade back to 15.4
<Opcode90> wow lotta help here needed, lets not put them in order
<Opcode90> Smiles for now. I cant help any of you..
<Opcode90> perhaps an ubunta person might
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Might try ' sudo apt-get purge 'fglrx*' ; sudo update-alternatives --remove-all x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx ' Should work, good in  14.04 not tested in 15.10 .
<k1l_> VFDPrim: downgrade to 15.04 is not possible from 15.10
<k1l_> VFDPrim: to get rid of fglrx do "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*"
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Opcode90
<ubottu> Opcode90: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Opcode90> i will certainly add those channels thank you
<Opcode90> ill do it now
<VFDPrim> ok its purged now what
<VFDPrim> how do i add radeon drivers
<Opcode90> sorry disonnected, i got discuss added let me add the offtipic
<Opcode90> offtopic
<VFDPrim> just sudo apt-get radeon?
<k1l_> VFDPrim: no. it will use that as standard now after reboot
<VFDPrim> ok so radeon should already be on my comp
<VFDPrim> ?
<k1l_> VFDPrim: if you did not remove any such things: yes.
<VFDPrim> ok so reboot it is
<VFDPrim> lest see how this goes lol
<Opcode90> ty kindly Ubottu if you arent a bot
<Opcode90> i add those 3 room
<Opcode90> s
<lotuspsychje> Opcode90: please dont use this channel for chitchat
<Opcode90> yes thats why he gave me the 3 addresses
<Opcode90> that i added
<VFDPrim> ok its still got me in the infanat sigh in loop
<Opcode90> so that i could leave and go speak there
<Opcode90> lotuspsychje please dont be redundant
<VFDPrim> darn amd get your stuff together
<VFDPrim> so i found one site that some one did the sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: try the crimson amd drivers
<VFDPrim> any thoughts on if i should try that
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: youve tested radeon driver on many ubuntu versions now without success
<VFDPrim> oh ok and hello lotus
<VFDPrim> on the amd link i see the hd6000 but not a 6770 is the 6000 what mine would fall under
<faLUCE> Bashing-om: you know? the problem was OVERHEAT!
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: yes i think so
<VFDPrim> ok then in that case it does say that it works on 15.10
<VFDPrim> so i guess i will try there install instructions
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: testout for us and let us know, youl be writing history here :p
<VFDPrim> yea right if i dont blow up my computer first
<lotuspsychje> lol
<brodude> Hey guys! I need advice... should I build a computer with AMD FX-8350/R9 390 or intel i7-6700/GTX 970?
<VFDPrim> i have no clue what i am doing when it comes to the terminal
<VFDPrim> im BOUT TO JUAT GO BACK TO 14.4 LOL
<lotuspsychje> brodude: you need the ##hardware channel mate
<brodude> Ok :)
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: not yet mate, your radeon got errors on 14.04
<VFDPrim> oh did it ? at least it was working though and i could log in
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: you showed me syslog yesterday right
<VFDPrim> still wondering if this would work sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<VFDPrim> i beleive so yes
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: i think we need to focus on working driver first
<sruli> can anyone help me with virsh? i dont want the service to auto start i also made the localhost connection not auto start, how do i manually connec to local host from command line?
<VFDPrim> yea some one had said on a site that that actualy fixed it lol
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: if amd driver doesnt work out, you can play with kernels too indeed
<dbugger> Hey guys. When I do apt-get update, it gets hang midway. What is going on?
<VFDPrim> i dont even know what to look for on this contents apage for the right directions to try for the amd driver
<k1l_> dbugger: could be an issue with the ISP or the german mirror.
<brodude> Would it be smart to install Ubuntu on mac?
<brodude> apt-get dist-upgrade is amazing!
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/radeon-crimson-15.11-15.30.1025.zip
<dbugger> k1l_, any way to find out or solve it?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | brodude
<ubottu> brodude: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<k1l_> dbugger: wait. or try to change to the main servers.
<VFDPrim> lotus thats where i am at already
<k1l_> dbugger: but if it is a issue with your ISP routing you cant do anything but wait
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: download the zip and install
<Maxirus> In Ubuntu 14.04, are InputClasses supported in xorg.conf?
<brodude> lotuspsychje: But SHOULD I? :D
<inteus> !discuss | brodude
<ubottu> brodude: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<jost> Is there a problem with the update servers? I'm get some packages that can't be authenticated, and de.archive.ubuntu.com does not respond
<inteus> jost: the mirror might be having issues...Wait a while and try it again.
<k1l_> seems to be a telekom issue? since its almost only telekom users asking here
<jost> inteus: ok... someting else I might do to avoid that mirror?
<jost> k1l_: yeah, they are known for not getting their stuff right
<jost> and taking horrendous sums for it
<inteus> jost: you could change the mirrors
<jost> inteus: how?
<jost> I'll google
<VFDPrim> :-X!(@*#&#
<inteus> jost: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<brodude> In general - What CPU/GPU brand is more stable with Ubuntu - Intel or AMD?
<nullbyte_> i can't start gdm, autologin is disabled
<nullbyte_> when i logout it logouts and prompts without login manager no gdm/kdm
<nullbyte_> how can i go to login manager
<nullbyte_> ...
<carrera> Hi
<k1l_> nullbyte_: is it gdm? or lightdm? what ubuntu is it exactly?
<VFDPrim> the amd site does not list how to get packages from command bar that i am seeing anyway
<nullbyte_> ubuntu gnome
<nullbyte_> gdm i sayed
<VFDPrim> but i could be blind
<carrera> Why does Ubuntu Desktop 15.10 crash before I even get to the Live session?
<carrera> it crashes at various points
<nullbyte_> :)
<sruli> how do i make a service not start on boot ubuntu 14.04
<nullbyte_> i cannot start gdm, lightdm
<nullbyte_> kil: you, can you support?
<nullbyte_> k1l_,
<inteus> !patience | nullbyte_
<ubottu> nullbyte_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nullbyte_> hmm
<nullbyte_> ok
<regedit_> how to tell which Nvidia Prime option is selected, the embedded or discrete GPU, from shell script?
<lis> hey guys!
<lis> which ubuntu version would you recommend a new linux user to install on dual boot gpt?
<dbugger> Guys, when my PC boots up, the GRUB screen draws quite slow... it takes about 2 - 3 seconds to draw everything. Why could this be?
<regedit_> lis: using Kubuntu here, after sufficient tweaking & hacking it's not *too* bad
<Bashing-om> lis: A always say to a new user to install the Long Term Support release. Presently 14.04 .
<regedit_> Bashing-om: what is so good about LTS ?
<Bashing-om> regedit_: For me it is a stable system over a long period of time .
<inteus> and supported over a long period of time
<regedit_> what does "supported" mean inteus
<regedit_> is there a support line i can call
<VFDPrim> and i give up
<inteus> updates, fixes, etc
<regedit_> i see
<regedit_> inteus: whereas other non-LTS versions *don't* get updates & fixes?
<regedit_> on the contrary, they get them more often
<inteus> the official support ends sooner than LTS versions
<RoadRunner> screwed up some setting, now desctop and apps look moved to the right with a white border http://imgur.com/a/V0Ggk - how to get it fixed?
<regedit_> inteus: what does *official support* mean
<regedit_> is there an official support line i can call?
<k1l_> !releases | regedit_
<ubottu> regedit_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<regedit_> supported... support...
<regedit_> what does it all mean?...
<k1l_> regedit_: LTS got 5 years support. which means it gets security updates for 5 years. others only have 9 months so you need to upgrade your system every 6 months  in a row. if you miss one you dont get any updates
<inteus> I think enterprise support has telephone support...
<inteus> otherwise there's free community support by volunteers
<regedit_> dont get any updates? really? they wont come up in apt-get update/upgrade ?
<k1l_> regedit_: support means (besides the community support) you can install programs already made working with ubuntu and you get security updates
<k1l_> regedit_: if you are past the lifespan of that release the servers get shut down
<k1l_> so either LTS or you need to upgrade every 6 months. so as a beginner start with LTS.
<regedit_> and if i stay on an earlier non-LTS release, it won't work to keep apt-getting latest updates from the next release repositories?
<k1l_> regedit_: no
<k1l_> you cant mix the releases.
<regedit_> hm
<regedit_> what does backports mean tho
<regedit_> a future release can drink packages from an earlier release?
<k1l_> regedit_: backports only work as long as the release gets support.
<k1l_> scratch that "i use a non supported release". there is no chance
<regedit_> so the backports package developers specifically had to have the future release in mind, otherwise the future release couldnt apt-get it?
<k1l_> backports are stuff from a newer release backported to the older release. but that works only as long as that older release is in support still.
<iron883>  right now I am running 14.04. I will probably wait for the next LTS version before I upgrade
<k1l_> regedit_: there are right now 14.04, 15.04 and 15.10 that are supported.14.04 get stuff backported from 15.04 and 15.10
<RoadRunner> khm..  anybody
<regedit_> k1l_: oh i thought *future* releases also get backports from *anterior* release
<k1l_> regedit_: no. that is the opposite of back
<k1l_> regedit_: if you want older stuff use the older LTS.
<regedit_> i know, but i thought i kept seeing that in my apt repositories about willy (or something) while i was on vivid
<k1l_> o_O
<k1l_> so you added other repos and PPAs not made for 15.04?
<regedit_> er.... possibly?....
<k1l_> best way to make your system a mess
<compdoc> brodude, with cpu dont matter. Intel is faster, tho. GPU, maybe nVidia, if you want a gaming gpu
<regedit_> i may have wanted to get some package installed, searched online for how to get it, and saw instructions (yes for 15.04!) about adding such repos
<VFDPrim> no the best way to do that is to upgrade to 15.10 with an amd card lol
<regedit_> i may not be completely certain of what i'm talking about tho
<compdoc> or do you mean onboard gpu?
<k1l_> regedit_: you need to upgrade to 15.10 anyway
<k1l_> in january2016 15.04 will be EndOfLife. so you need to upgrade to 15.10 until then
<regedit_> hm right
<regedit_> need to find an available time off my laptop to get that taken care of..
<k1l_> that is why you have the choice: either LTS (14.04) or you need to upgrade every 6 months in a row.
<regedit_> i hate lagging behind in my version numbers, it's like not having the highest score
<regedit_> :D
<regedit_> if i get the latest version, I win the game of linux distros! (for a while)
<sam__> okay so
<sam__> im new to ubuntu and ive gotten to the magical place of a program freezing and now i think i need to find the job id and kill it
<iron883> you can install xkill
<iron883> it makes killing frozen programs really easy
<sam__> how do i list the jobs "jobs -l"
<sam__> and then what?
<sdk> ps aux
<sam__> ps e
<sam__> thank you
<snypzzx> anyone using ubuntu on chuwi hi8 ...?
#ubuntu 2015-12-10
<RoadRunner> guys I'd really appreciate some help
<VFDPrim> with?
<iron883> what do ya need RoadRunner?
<RoadRunner> screwed up some setting, now desctop and apps look moved to the right with a white border http://imgur.com/a/V0Ggk - how to get it fixed?
<RoadRunner> its like there is a desktop over a desktop
<rayzaum> hey, someone can help me, im install rails now and show me this msg when a i put "rails server" Usage: rails new APP_PATH [options], and more option..
<ihsan__> hi. i am using ubuntu 14.04 i am writing a program and when executed i would like tominimize it to system tray. how can i do such thing on ubuntu
<VFDPrim> roadrunner are you on a desktop or laptop
<spice_> # systemctl start gdm
<RoadRunner> I've been experimenting with the task bar when I must have done something
<RoadRunner> but can't seem to retrace my steps
<spice_> how to querry a search engine without a browser?
<RoadRunner> VFDPrim: desktop
<VFDPrim> is there any chance you hit the buttons on the monitor
<RoadRunner> VFDPrim: no
<VFDPrim> or an animal did
<Celelibi> Hi there.
<VFDPrim> hmmm then i cant help bud im sorry
<RoadRunner> VFDPrim: no animal :); I've just been playing around with wallpaper and taskbar
<Celelibi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1499746 <-- What does "Fix Released" exactly means? I have someone with that exact bug on the ML of syslinux.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507002 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1499746 "boot error" due to gcc v5 transition" [Critical,Triaged]
<Celelibi> SHould I just tell him to upgrade or something?
<Jan\> how do I make a command execute on boot ? i.e.    docker start something
<RoadRunner> VFDPrim: here's a better image capture: this shows one wall paper under the other at the bottom of the screen http://imgur.com/a/7x2me
<RoadRunner> VFDPrim: well... I figured it out!  thanks for trying to help :)
<VFDPrim> good to hear what was the issue
<Casper-> regedit_: more programs are made for LTS,  more people use LTS
<Kidddd> Hello I installed a program via wine and it's a game. When I launch it the screen goes all out of resolution
<Kidddd> how can I fit it to my specific monitor?
<terrapin> is it possible to remote to ubuntu from windows thru xrdp with audio?
<Kidddd> Is there a way to adjust the resolution of the game so that it will work in full screen
<Kidddd> Hello
<Bashing-om> Kidddd: Hi ! Your support issue ?
<Kidddd> Hello I used Wine to successfullly install a game, however when launched the game's resolution is all messed up
<Kidddd> I'm wondering how to change the games resolution
<Kidddd> I really want to play this game so if someone could help me that would be awesome :)
<Bashing-om> Kidddd: Sorry, I no Wine, no idea .
<Kidddd> :(
<VFDPrim> no clue bud
<Kidddd> Anyone who's a Wine expert on?
<inteus> Kidddd: that would probably be in the game's display settings. #winehq would probably be a better channel to help
<Kidddd> ty
<inteus> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<inteus> yeah, #winehq
<terrapin> Hello, is it possible to remote to ubuntu from windows thru xrdp with audio?
<bumblefuzz> is there an online resource that prescribes exercises to learn linux?
<inteus> lots. Google is your friend (in other words, I'd have to google to give you examples) :)
<inteus> terrapin: I don't have any experience with that. Stick around, somebody might be able to help. :)
<terrapin> thanks, ya ill be here for a little or until i find a solution online! :)
<VFDPrim> yea im doing the sam with my amd issue but looks like i might have to go back and start from scratch and just be happy with 14.4
<decci> Is purging a good idea while uninstalling Ubuntu packages.
<decci> We have been building .DEB packages but -P is required to get everything cleaned up
<lagbox> hello any reason hdajackretask isn't working in 15.10 ?
<Sean2147483647> Hi, have Telegram channel here? Please invite me, my username is @Sean64, Thanks.
<Sean2147483647> I want to join Ubuntu Global Channel.
<lagbox> identify with nickserv
<Sean2147483647> lagbox: What?
<terrapin>  Sean2147483647 /// type /msg nickserv identify  your password
<lagbox> or /msg nickserv help     to get started
<Sean64> Hi, this is my account
<Sean64> Can invite My Telegram @Sean64 to Ubuntu Global Channel?
<lagbox> what global channel
<Sean64> I don't sure Ubuntu  have Telegram group or not..
<lagbox> what is Telegram ?
<Sean64> https://telegram.org
<inteus> you'll have to get support from telegram. That's not supported here.
<lagbox> they probably dont have a group
<NinjahMeh> ho hum peeps
<NinjahMeh> been looking into the subject of installing linux to a linx 8 windows 8.1 tablet. seems the main issues are the 32bit EFI and what not
<NinjahMeh> anyone have any idea if there is somewhere specific that people may be looking into this area that i might find? going to be getting one of the tablets from uni before christmas and would like to see if it can boot linux properly and actually find drivers for the hardware inside as well
<lagbox> anyone know why hdajackretask isn't working in 15.10
<R3Robbie> Hello?
<lagbox> hi
<lagbox> every time i try to use it errors and my sound device disappears
<rumptes> lagbox: yeah
<lagbox> sweet another person to the ignore list
<lagbox> man how many 12 year olds are there on here
<ProbablyAndy> mmmmm?
<sam__> i used to be 12
<lagbox> ProbablyAndy, ah just a bunch of random pms from rumptes
<ProbablyAndy> in a few years, i'll again be a multiple of 12.
<ProbablyAndy> ah pm's.  fun.
<lagbox> yea i have to wait another 5 years to hit a multiple
<lagbox> but anywho got to reboot to get my sound back apparently
<anabain> can anybody explain what 169.254.0.0 destination is (obtained from route -n command)? there are also 0.0.0.0 and 192.168.1.0 destinations
<ProbablyAndy> anabain: i usually associate 169.254 addresses with the computer being unable to get an address from somewhere, and so it just makes that one up.  Not sure what it means in hte context of a destination
<maengora> buenas noches
<maengora> alguien conoce un canal de base de datos?
<anabain> ProbablyAndy, thanks, I'm googling right now in order to get some info, but so far I've found the same info you've given.
<ProbablyAndy> anabain: whats the ip of the interface?
<anabain> 192.168.1.33, given statically through /etc/network/interfaces on a kubuntu 15.10 box
<ProbablyAndy> anabain: http://serverfault.com/questions/132657/where-route-to-169-254-0-0-comes-from ?
<anabain> ProbablyAndy, btw, my dd-wrt routing table has also this 169.254.0.0 destination
<anabain> thanx
<ProbablyAndy> that was for red hat, but i assume its similar.
<anabain> ProbablyAndy, that means that I somehow have dhcp enabled on my kubuntu box, right?
<lagbox> anyone have any suggestions for getting sound device back into my sound output list in sound settings
<lagbox> before i ran hdajackretask it was listed, now gone
<anabain> maengora, have you tried the searching channel tool, something like "database" on its "join channel" dialog box?
<lagbox> restarting pulseaudio doesn't seem to help
<maengora> ok
<ProbablyAndy> anabain: i'm not certain, it seems that zeroconf is separate from dhcp
<anabain> ok
<lagbox> anyone know what to do to get audio device listed in output again after it disappeared
<lagbox> alsa, pulseaudio ?
<lagbox> ah what ever i am sure it will get fixed eventually, just like the rest of the bugs that were pushed out that shouldn't have made it
<Probably1ndy> pulseaudio supposedly handles adding things automagically, right?  i don't supposed you could unload the module and reload it?
<lagbox> i have reloaded it
<lagbox> but i just restarted so i have audio again
<terrapin> Hello, is it possible to remote to ubuntu from windows thru xrdp with audio?
<Probably1ndy> ah
<Probably1ndy> weird
<lagbox> i mean i have ran into these types of things before, just can't figure out at which 'level' it needs to be resolved :)
<Probably1ndy> terrapin: probably yes, but you probably have to install it.
<regedit> hello
<lagbox> the hdajackretask error almost looks like it is expecting a different dev structure
<lagbox> hi regedit
<Probably1ndy> liuxg: yeah, its a little obfuscated these days.
<liuxg> Probably1ndy, hi
<terrapin> Probably1ndy, could you give me a link to a how-to or a tutorial
<Probably1ndy> howdy liuxg
<liuxg> Probably1ndy, what's up?
<lagbox> Probably1ndy, this could all just be an issue with how retask works and since it is erroring it didn't fully reconfigure and perhaps is putting it into a bad state
<lagbox> but should be a way to 'reset' or reload as you are mentioning
<lagbox> should be able to unload all that and reload it all back in
<regedit_> how do i tell from command line what is the current Nvidia Prime selection? i want my script to execute something based on that setting
<Probably1ndy> terrapin: i'm looking for a howto, but i really don't know what your situation is.  hmm
<Probably1ndy> liuxg: not much.  bored.  should be working on other things.
<Probably1ndy> lagbox: yeah, you'd think restarting the service would do that.  did you restart pulseaudio and alsa, or just one of them?
<lagbox> Probably1ndy, which alsa service these days .. there are a few
<Probably1ndy> lagbox: i have no idea.  i don't even use ubuntu :D
<regedit_> how do i tell from command line what is the current Nvidia Prime selection? i want my script to execute something based on that setting
<lagbox> hehe, no worries
<lagbox> i have service   alsa-restore alsa-state alsa-store and alsa-utils
<Probably1ndy> geez.  i think store and restore just save and recall mixer settings
<lagbox> Probably1ndy, the next time i feel like not having audio again ... i will try a few of them
<Probably1ndy> seems like a strategy.
<lagbox> would love to figure out why the hdajackretask is looking for a dev dir that doesn't exist
<networkTrouble> hi all. I have a system plugged into  network that has a vlan, and I'm pretty sure I configured it correctly; Where would I be able to check logs for errors with networking
<networkTrouble> ?
<lagbox> Probably1ndy, thanks btw
<Probably1ndy> lagbox: no prob, hope you get it worked out.
<Probably1ndy> networkTrouble: depends on what kind of errors you're looking for.  i would think something in /var/log might have something
<catfishk> networkTrouble, try /var/log/syslog.  NetworkManager logs there *i think*
<catfishk> networkTrouble, your switchport is vlan-enabled but not a trunk port, right?
<ivan_on_trac> The syntax of this command: dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive console-setup -u  It is possible that the command is waiting for user input? I run this command by ansible and sometimes the task is stopped in this command.
<multi_io> the ubuntu server installer wants to create a swap partition by default?
<networkIssue> hi all. Is there an easy way to test which eth I'm plugged into? (eth0 or eth1, etc)
<lagbox> ifconfig
<networkIssue> I don't have the ethernet configured yet.
<networkIssue> I am running ubuntu server and only loopback is listed.
<networkIssue> I think I've modified /etc/network/interfaces correctly to get things up and running, but I'm not sure if I should be configuring eth1 or eht0?
<Probably1ndy> ethtool can tell you if there is a cable plugged in
<networkIssue> lagbox: ^^
<networkIssue> Probably1ndy: what would the arguments be?
<networkIssue> PS I don't have an internet connection working yet)
<Probably1ndy> hm
<Probably1ndy> i would think "ethtool eth0"
<Probably1ndy> and then do eth1 as well, and see which one has linked detetected. i don't think it has to be up, but i could be mistaken
<happyfr0gg> Is there a terminal program available that passively listens to and displays the actual commands executed when interacting with the GUI???
<Bashing-om> ivan_on_trac: (??) unless " noninteractiv ' is the new debconf frontend that command makes no sense . see: ' man dpkg-reconfigure ' .
<happyfr0gg> I would like to see the commands executed when interacting with the GUI.
<Guest26967> Might anyone know how I can enable Multibyte string input conversion for my LAMP stack?
<lagbox> who says that application is executing any commands ?
<multi_io> the ubuntu server installer wants to create a swap partition by default...
<multi_io> isn't a swap FILE much more common these days?
<lagbox> no
<ivan_on_trac> Bashing-om: Why not make sense?
<lagbox> but either one you want
<Bashing-om> ivan_on_trac: The syntax is not proper .
<happyfr0gg> Is there a terminal program available that passively listens to and displays the actual commands executed when interacting with the GUI???  I would like to see the commands executed when interacting with the GUI.
<happyfr0gg> Kind of like peeking behind the scenes of the GUI.
<Probably1ndy> happyfr0gg: i can't think of any.  most of the GUI you see is just calling functions internal to a program, not terminal commands.
<happyfr0gg> Probably1ndy - Oh.
<Probably1ndy> happyfr0gg: what are you trying to figure out with such a program?
<ivan_on_trac> Bashing-om: I do not want user prompt(dialog). because the command runs in the background at Ansible. What is the correct syntax? Or other alternative;
<Bashing-om> ivan_on_trac: There is none that I can see for anyway to completely avoid user input . the 'u' argument >> " If this parameter is set though, only questions that have not yet been seen will be asked. " .
<happyfr0gg> I would like to see the various call functions when certain things are done via the GUI. Like I said, peek behind the scenes of the GUI and learn the various call functions.
<Probably1ndy> happyfr0gg: you might could see that kind of thing with gdb, but the program of interest might have to be recompiled with all the debug info left in first
<ivan_on_trac> Bashing-om:  I think I understood! However, I run this on my command prompt and raised no syntax error.
<happyfr0gg> Probably1ndy - Okay, thanks.
<Bashing-om> ivan`Have you read the 'man' for the command ? "dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive" Seems to me that you are attempting to set a differenct frontend other than the default . Is this your intent ?
<tx> Hey guys, anyone use autologin on SLiM?
<tx> I can't seem to get it work work on ubuntu 15
<tx> and before you say it, yes, I know, SLiM is no longer maintained and hence insecure.
<ubuntu823> I wrote a ubuntu iso to my flash drive and used it for a few weeks.  I tried to resize the size of the drive and found errors so I wiped the drive with a format and tried to reinstall the ubuntu iso to my flash drive and now it will not boot. I even redownloaded the iso
<Zunino> The IcedTea Java plugin has suddenly stopped working on my Ubuntu 15.04 64-bit system. When I try to run the Java verification applet from http://java.com/en/download/installed8.jsp, I get an error.
<deadmund> I did an updated to 3.16.0-55-generic and now I don't have a GUI?  I have xserver-xorg installed but startx and lightdm just do nothing?  I don't have a /var/log/xorg.log anymore at all?  Any help plz!! :)
<Zunino> I've already tried reinstalling the icedtea-plugin package, but to no avail.
<ubuntu823> I wrote a ubuntu iso to my flash drive and used it for a few weeks.  I tried to resize the size of the drive and found errors so I wiped the drive with a format and tried to reinstall the ubuntu iso to my flash drive and now it will not boot. I even redownloaded the iso Please help me I need this done for tomorrow
<deadmund> oh, wait...
<deadmund> just a second for me! ??
<adante> hi
<adante> when i make a change to /etc/ssh/sshd_config, the changes do not apply if i try to run /etc/init.d/ssh/{restart;reload;force-reload}
<adante> i have to manually kill -9 the existing sshd
<adante> why is this?
<Probably1ndy> adante: i think that is because it doesn't want to break the ssh session you already have running.
<Probably1ndy> i think if you disconnect and reconnect an ssh session, it'll update the changes.   I think.
<ubuntu823> dead try pressing ctrl+alt+F7
<deadmund> I'm getting a lightdm login window (GUI) but when I log into KDE it immediately dies without any error.  Looking at .xsession-errors in my home folder just says  "Disconnected from notified D-Bus bu and then init: startkde main process killed by TERM signal"  Any suggestions??
<rahuldev> hi, In my laptop ubuntu 15.04 is installed, I am trying to install 15.10 ubuntu, on Installing in "something else" How can I delete there partitions?
<Bashing-om> deadmund: sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-71-generic . You are out of date . What results when you update the system ' sudo apt update ' sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<ubuntu823> Can you try a gnome desktop?
<deadmund> Bashing-om: I'm running 14.04.3 LTS
<adante> Probably1ndy: i don't have any sessions running, i'm directly in terminal at the moment (the reason i am is because the config is wacked and i CAN'T ssh in)
<deadmund> Bashing-om: so for me 3.16.0-55-generic is the newest.  I cannot update or upgrade to another.  But thank you for the help :)
<adante> anyway no biggie just curious
<ubuntu823> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop dead
<Probably1ndy> adante: yeah thats weird, not sure.
<HelloGoodye> Hola
<rahuldev> How can I delete partition at the time of installtion of ubuntu?
<deadmund> ubuntu823: I'm running KDE and I already have kubuntu-desktop installed (I reinstalled it!) I guess I could try again?
<HelloGoodye> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu and it's awesome!
<Shibe> what is that applet called
<Shibe> the one that lets you switch between performance and powersave?
<deadmund> for the record, I have KDE Plasma Desktop as the session (the one and only) in lightdm so I am fairly sure KDE is installed.
<Bashing-om> deadmund: Yes, but " 3.16.0-55-generic ' os old .. currect is as I have shown . Get youu up to date then see what is up with the GUI .
<deadmund> Bashing-om: I am running the LTS version on purpose.  That is the newest kernel for my OS.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.71.77 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<rahuldev> How can I delete partition at the time of installtion of ubuntu? anyone please help me
<deadmund> rahuldev: Do you have another OS installed??
<rahuldev> deadmund, 15.04 is installed!
<rahuldev> ubuntu 15.04
<deadmund> rahuldev: If you delete the ubuntu partition, you will have nothing installed!
<supersamm> delete it
<supersamm> ubuntu is just inferior in everyway to freebsd
<Probably1ndy> 'kay
<rahuldev> deadmund, yes I want to delete it and want to reinstall again
<rahuldev> supersma, can't find delete option in ubuntu 15.10 "something else"
<Probably1ndy> rahuldev: there's typically a manual partitioning thing in the ubuntu installer, it should be able to let you just format the old root and reuse it as the new root,
<supersamm> uhhhhhhi just installed ubuntu 15.10 and im sure you have the ability to wipe all partitions while you install it
<Probably1ndy> although if you want to resize, you can do that there as well.
<rahuldev> Ok I'll try that. Thanks supersamm deadmund Probably1ndy
<rahuldev> Worked! there is option "New Partition Table" I clicked on it!
<ubuntu823> Can we try to solve my problem please now
<supersamm> sure ubuntu823, whats up?
<ubuntu823> I wrote a ubuntu iso to my flash drive and used it for a few weeks.  I tried to resize the size of the drive today and found errors so I wiped the drive with a format and deletion of the partition and another format and tried to reinstall the ubuntu iso to my flash drive and now it will not boot. I even redownloaded the iso I need this done for tomorrow
<ubuntu823> I had the same problem with chromium too
<rockstar_> I'm trying to understand FM-Sketch or Probabilistic counting with stochastic averaging. Could anybody help me to understand it?
<supersamm> resize your hard drive?
<Probably1ndy> supersamm: maybe resize the partition to make room for data? I dunno.
<ubuntu823> I have no data on the flash drive and I deleted the partitions and created a new one
<Probably1ndy> how did you install the iso to the flash drive?
<ubuntu823> The ubuntu version is chromixium
<zykotick9> Probably1ndy: if they're talking about partitions... = not correctly.
<ubuntu823> Used multiboot usb and I used unetboontu
<rifadphotography> hallo all
<Probably1ndy> yeah i'm not familiar with unetboontu... i usually use dd
<rifadphotography> hallo
<Probably1ndy> howdy
<ubuntu823> I have a virtual machine of ubuntu but I forget the password
<rifadphotography> how are you
<rifadphotography> hay
<ExplodingKittens> ubuntu823, you can reset a user password in recovery mode.
<ubuntu823> How do I do that
<ExplodingKittens> ubuntu823, when the VM is starting up (showing the VirtualBox or VMWare logo), hold down the shift key. You'll be greeted with a message saying "GRUB loading", and then a menu a second later. Use the arrow keys to select "Advanced options for Ubuntu", then press the right arrow key and select "Ubuntu, with Linux [string of numbers] (recovery mode)" and hit enter. Let me know once you've done that.
<nolsen> ubuntu823: You can access recovery mode through GRUB.
<ubuntu823> There explodingKittens
<ExplodingKittens> ubuntu823, okay, after a brief moment of text scrolling around at the speed of sound, you should be greeted with a screen with a pink background and grey "window". Use the arrow keys to select "fsck", and press enter twice. After a second, a message asking you to press enter again will appear. Do so, and then select the "root" option from the menu. After the prompt appears, type 'passwd <user>', where <user> is your username. Hit enter, type in your new
<ExplodingKittens> password and confirm it (remember, it won't appear on screen), and then you should see a message saying "password updated successfully". Now, just type 'reboot', and the VM will reboot as normal and you can use your new password.
<ExplodingKittens> Whoo, that was a longer message than I was hoping, sorry channel.
<ubuntu823> Thanks
<ExplodingKittens> ubuntu823, no problem :)
<ariel__> hi
<ntfwc> hi
<rahuldev> ubuntu3, sorry my internet was disconnected, can't read u'r chats!
<Jvsn> a
<rahuldev> b
<Probably1ndy> d
<rahuldev> :)
<rahuldev> anyone pls suggest me good antivirus for ubuntu, I already searched google confusing result!
<Probably1ndy> are you trying to keep ubuntu from getting viruses, or trying to scan files that the ubuntu machine might be serving up to windows boxes?
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, I'm trying my browser works smoothly, I mean whenever I'm opening web page it showing some video each time
<rahuldev> I think keep ubuntu from getting viruses!
<Probably1ndy> ah, well.  I've never really run a virus scanner in linux, there isn't really a need to so far.
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, ok thanks! then without antivirus is good
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, when you open any webpage do you get video ads popup? or anyone else here get same problem?
<Probably1ndy> i don't, but i've got a lot of ad blocking type stuff installed.
<rahuldev> I mean not google, facebook, youtube, other some sites like!
<rahuldev> I will try to use ad blocking!
<Probably1ndy> ublock origin for firefox works pretty well, and isn't as resource heavy as adblock plus
<rahuldev> thanks Probably1ndy !
<Probably1ndy> anytime
<rahuldev> These are the most weird ads I ever seen, I mean whenever you open web-page, a 10 seconds video pop-ups, and when you close that video, an new some ad web-page open in new tab.
<Probably1ndy> that is a littel weird.
<Probably1ndy> what webpage?
<styles> hey guys, I know this is really early, I was given a Surface Book for work and I really want to install Ubuntu / any linux distro on it. I'm not finding much information about vendor support for things like the keyboard. Live CDs don't work (keyboard doesn't respond etc..) https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/comments/3qcqha/ubuntu_on_surface_book/ seems to be the only thing I can find. Anyone have any more information besides this?
<rahuldev> except google, facebook, youtube, there are long list of these web pages.. wait a minute i post it
<sumit> asterisk
<Probably1ndy> styles: i have a friend with a surface pro 3 and it seems to run linux okayish, no idea on the book though.  I know the bios on them is kind of pain to work with, and the whole "we put the video card in the keyboard thing" might take a while to sort out
<sumit> anybody on asterisk
<styles> Probably1ndy, yeah that's what I was afraid of. Somebody mentioned that the hot loading of the GFX card might be the biggest hurdle
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, these ads also come's in ubuntuform webpage like this
<rahuldev> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147415
<styles> I haven't used Windows in years, I may have to stick with my Lenovo ... I had no idea Microsoft got so privacy invasive
<Anonaly> Hi I have XUbuntu 14.04 , I am about to install a new NVidia video card GTX 570, connected to a screen using a DVI -> HDI adaptable cable,
<Anonaly> (adapted)
<Probably1ndy> styles: yeah. it have win 10 on it?
<styles> Probably1ndy, yeah
<iron883> I am having trouble with git can someone help?
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, pls check u'r also getting same kind of prblm!
<styles> iron883, ask the question
<Anonaly> is there something I should know before resetting this computer and installing this card / monitor ?
<styles> Probably1ndy, yeah it's gnarly...
<styles> by default search the web?
<Anonaly> I know from past experience I have been locked out and put into the command
<styles> collect all my info?
<Probably1ndy> rahuldev: yeah i'm not getting it, but let me try again after disabling some adblockers (i have a few of them )
<iron883> Ok so I am trying to set my remote staging and remote production urls
<Probably1ndy> Anonaly: it might be worthwhile to install the nvidia packages before you install the hardware
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, thanks, then it'll be relief to me, it's not any kind of malware
<Anonaly> OK Probably1ndy I already have an Nvidia card installed with drivers ect installed
<rahuldev> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147415
<Anonaly> GTX 8800
<Anonaly> GEforce I mean
<Anonaly> its giving me problems and its old
<iron883> I am using git remote add staging http://dev,myurl.com/staging.com
<Probably1ndy> Anonaly: i think those now use an older nvidia-legacy driver
<Probably1ndy> Anonaly: so you might want to make sure you ahve the new driver available, or are prepared to install it from the command line.  I have no idea what ubuntu's auto-driver-magic-installing stuff is like these days
<Anonaly> ok Probably1ndy so when it goes to the shell prompt, I think there is some GTK program that changes the driver
<Anonaly> jockey-gtk
<Quantos> Does anyone that knows VirtualBox have a couple of mins, I'm having a hard time getting the Guest Additions to install properly
<Probably1ndy> rahuldev: i disabled everything and i'm still not seeing any popup videos on that link.  Do you have any firefox extenstions that could be suspect?
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos I've had better success using apt-get than mounting the guest additions ISO
<Probably1ndy> Anonaly: hmm. that may work.
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, I just freshly installed ubuntu just few minutes
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos which version of Ubuntu?
<Probably1ndy> rahuldev: it could also be that i don't have flash installed. hmm.
<Quantos> SeriouslyLaugh: 15.10 is the host, and Windows 7 Pro 64 is the guest
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, maybe!
<Probably1ndy> any one else getting video ads and such over the ubuntu forums?
<Probably1ndy> rahuldev: you could also right click on the webpage and click "view source"
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos in terminal run sudo apt-cache search virtualbox to see the package options
<Probably1ndy> and see if anything is suspicious (or pastebin it and we can all look)
<SeriouslyLaugh> look for anything guest additions related
<Quantos> I got a boat load of output from that SeriouslyLaugh
<Quantos> What do you want from it?
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos one sec, I'm actually doing this now myself
<Quantos> Sure, thanks SeriouslyLaugh, take your time
<rahuldev> Probably1ndy, I'll try it.
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-dkms
<Quantos> Okay, it's building a module or something
<Quantos> SeriouslyLaugh: ^^^
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah it's kernel depdendent Quantos
<SeriouslyLaugh> will take some time
<Quantos> Okay, it's done
<SeriouslyLaugh> reboot the VM and see if it worked
<Quantos> Oh, that wsa it?
<SeriouslyLaugh> yep
<zykotick9> SeriouslyLaugh: NOTE apt-cache does NOT require sudo.
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah force of habit i suppose, thanks zykotick9
<Quantos> Okay SeriouslyLaugh, how do I tell if it worked?
<Quantos> VM rebooted fine
<SeriouslyLaugh> if you have bidirectional clipboard enabled, try it Quantos
<SeriouslyLaugh> i think that is one benefit of the additions
<SeriouslyLaugh> you may need to shut the VM down to enable it
<Quantos> I do, but I still don't see any USB devices
<SeriouslyLaugh> inside the virtualbox application itself
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah unless you enable them explicitly they wont be there -- check the VM settings
<Probably1ndy> and isn't there a little icon in the tray in a windows guest when you have guest additions running?
<Quantos> It won't even let me enable the USB controller SeriouslyLaugh
<regedit> hello
<regedit> my graphical desktop fails to show lately, i land at a black screen
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos under the Ports tab, click the USB tab -- make sure the VM is powered off
<SeriouslyLaugh> you can't change it while the VM is running Quantos
<regedit> uninstalling/reinstalling Nvidia 358 drivers didnt seem to help
<SeriouslyLaugh> if it's still disabled, it's an issue on the host machine Quantos
<Quantos> gotcha SeriouslyLaugh, I'll try it that way
<regedit> this specifically happens when selected to use the Intel embedded profile (not the GPU)
<utu8o> is it true that the Chrome browser uses excessive resources compared to other browsers and will more quickly kill the battery life on your laptop/tablet/phone
<Quantos> Okay, it will detect and install a driver for my webcam SeriouslyLaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> golden, great Quantos
<Quantos> But I still can't access the USB thumb drive
<Quantos> Maybe it's the drive itself
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos yeah I just rebooted my VM and bidirectional clipboard is working for me -- so guest additions are good to go
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos you may have to mount the USB drive
<Probably1ndy> Quantos: is the drive already mounted elsewhere?
<Quantos> It's mounted in the host OS guys
<Probably1ndy> try unmounting it, then giving it to the guest
<SeriouslyLaugh> hm this is a bit out of my wheelhouse, Quantos -- Probably1ndy made a good suggestion though
<SeriouslyLaugh> you may have to mount it in virtualbox somehow like as an external drive perhaps?
<Probably1ndy> when virtualbox passes it through, it should show up just like a usb drive would in windows
<Quantos> Yeah, I'm thinking there's something wrong with the thumbdrive, but it does work fine in the host
<DirtyCajun> hi everyone. what is yalls suggestion for automating an ubuntu server installation from first power on all the way to systemd scripts are copied from git and moved including restarts
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos in the virtualbox application, focus the VM window and click Devices -> USB -> find the drive
<Quantos> LOL, DirtyCajun - I call him the apprentice...
<DirtyCajun> ahhahaha
<DirtyCajun> im reading about kickstart but it doesnt seem to be ubuntu friendly enough yet
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos see this link on how to mount that USB in VirtualBox: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/31726/mount-usb-devices-in-virtualbox-with-ubuntu/
<Quantos> SeriouslyLaugh: With the VM shut down?
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos my first piece of advice was wrong -- check the link above on how to mount it. shut down the VM fist
<SeriouslyLaugh> first*
<Quantos> I just absolutely LOVE my SSD, this would take so much longer without it
<SeriouslyLaugh> any luck Quantos?
<Quantos> No, I'm trying to make some heads and tails out of that link, it might take me a bit
<Quantos> See, when I click on the USB devices I don't get any options, it just tells me that there's no USB devices
<supersamm> hey is there an irc channel for livestreamer?
<SeriouslyLaugh> you have to shut down the virtual machine, and then go into the options for the VM Quantos
<alain> Anyone use Alpine here?
<Quantos> Yeah, I get the same thing SeriouslyLaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> when you click the little plus icon, is the USB drive listed?
<SeriouslyLaugh> you may need to eject it in the host machine. right click -> eject (in windows)
<Quantos> No, it says USB Settings
<Quantos> And No USB Device
<Quantos> Okay, I'll try that too
<SeriouslyLaugh> in the VM settings go to ports -> USB -> under USB Device Filters click the little green + symbol
<SeriouslyLaugh> you should see the jump drive listed there. make sure you shut down first, and try ejecting the USB in windows also
<Quantos> Okay, it's not mounted anymore
<Quantos> I still get No USB Devices
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos go to this link and look for the section called VirtualBox Mount USB with Filters
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos http://www.htpcbeginner.com/access-usb-drive-in-virtualbox-guest-os/
<Quantos> Yeah, SeriouslyLaugh I get the same No USB Devices listed there too
<Quantos> Which is strange, it's got my camera and my keyboard and mouse
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos try unplugging the USB and plugging it back in. let windows mount it.
<Quantos> Okay, that's worth a shot
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah agreed
<SeriouslyLaugh> i have one more suggestion if that still doesn't work Quantos
<Quantos> Yeah, SeriouslyLaugh I got nothing on that one
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok try this. boot the VM and open terminal. run this: sudo usermod -aG vboxusers <username>
<bboysoul> hello
<SeriouslyLaugh> wait sorry that is the wrong command Quantos
<SeriouslyLaugh> one sec
<Quantos> Is there supposed to be smoke coming out of the pc now?
<Quantos> ;)
<Probably1ndy> no! put it back in!
<Quantos> It's slippin' through my fingers...
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos the weird thing is, the host machine isn't seeing the USB device even if the VM is powered off right?
<Quantos> The host machine sees it just fine
<SeriouslyLaugh> i mean in this screenshot: http://www.htpcbeginner.com/images/2015/07/vbox-usb-filter.jpg
<SeriouslyLaugh> is the USB drive listed there at all?
<SeriouslyLaugh> note the red arrow
<Quantos> No, not even a little
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah so thats an issue
<SeriouslyLaugh> the VM can't mount it if virtualbox can't see it
<Probably1ndy> but other things are listed?
<Quantos> Hey, I just thought of something, I'm going to try a USB port on the back instead of the headers
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah it could be a usb 3.0 issue
<SeriouslyLaugh> try another port, make sure it's not blue
<Quantos> No, it show's nothing in the USB devices at all Probably1ndy
<Quantos> Rebooting the guest now
<Probably1ndy> hm
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos i would reboot the host too, and make sure you have the most recent virtualbox version installed
<SeriouslyLaugh> weird that it's not seeing any usb devices at all
<Quantos> I have 5.0.1
<Probably1ndy> does virtualbox put out a log file somewhere on ubuntu?  might be worth perusing that.
<Quantos> And I installed the extension pack dealymoohicky
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos make sure the drive mounts ok in windows
<Quantos> It probably does, that's a good idea
<Quantos> I don't know if it will or not, we don't have a windows computer here
<Quantos> It's all Linux
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh i see
<Quantos> Would the format have something to do with it?
<SeriouslyLaugh> and the USB drive mounts OK in the host? like you can browse around?
<Quantos> Yeap, just rebooting the host to make sure
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah if it's NTFS i'm unsure if linux will even be able to mount it without installing something additional
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos i didn't realize you were on a linux host -- you have to run a special command on the host machine
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quantos on the host machine open terminal and run sudo adduser <<username>> vboxusers
<SeriouslyLaugh> then log out and log back in and you should be able to see the USB drive now in the VM settings
<Quantos> Okay SeriouslyLaugh, gonna reboot the host really quick and test that
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok
<SeriouslyLaugh> reboot not really required but couldn't hurt i guess
<Quantos> Well SeriouslyLaugh, good news and bad news
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok hit m
<SeriouslyLaugh> me
<Quantos> The good news is we have it working, the bad news is now I have to volunteer to have your love child
<Quantos> Brilliant man, absolutely brilliant
<SeriouslyLaugh> hooray!
<Quantos> I've been working on this for about 30 hours
<Quantos> You are the greatest man
<SeriouslyLaugh> aw shucks
<SeriouslyLaugh> glad you got it working
 * Probably1ndy claps
<Quantos> Me too, and hey, thanks for your time guys
<Quantos> both of you
<SeriouslyLaugh> any time
<Silverbullet> Hi there!
<Probably1ndy> howdy
<Quantos> Now that it works, I'm going to excuse myself and head to bed though
<Silverbullet> I want to load a program before X loads up, I forgot how to do so though
<Quantos> Good night all
<Jvsn> goodnight!
<SeriouslyLaugh> later Quantos
<Silverbullet> I could load it after using the ubuntu menu but It's not as fast as loading it in console
<Silverbullet> aww shucks, I'mma have to pass on that, the board I was intending to boot small programs on has a bad CPU cooler!
<Probably1ndy> laaaame
<Probably1ndy> just blow on it.
<Probably1ndy> constantly.
<Silverbullet> haha it's a Prescott
<Probably1ndy> nevermind
<Silverbullet> hahahaha
<Probably1ndy> may as well throw a frying pan on it and use it to make breakfast.
<Silverbullet> have a good night, I'mma find a better cooler and come back once I run out of google-fu
<amicrawler> is there a fix for ac quallcom cards for lenova yet ? i see there is talk but unsure if it can be used for my card
<amicrawler> does any body have info that can help me
<amicrawler> my card is Qualcomm Atheros Device 0041 (rev 20)
<iron883> sorry not sure
<armorial> ola, alguem sabe configurar o apache para rodar python?
<SeriouslyLaugh> !pt | amorial
<ubottu> amorial: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<blugingress> Hi, Is there any wallpaper app can show flickr/500px pictures alive?
<iron883> weird
<gunnbr> Is there something other that iptables that can block access to ports?
<gunnbr> I'm trying to get privoxy setup on port 8118. It works fine when I telnet to it on the same machine, but all other machines on the network get "connection refused".
<nunenuh> hai
<gunnbr> I tried adding an ACCEPT entry to iptables (with is then the ONLY rule in my iptables), but that didn't fix the problem.
<gunnbr> So it seems there must be something else blocking the port.
<gunnbr> And every google search I do just takes me back to modifying iptables, which has not worked thus far.
<supersamm> i alt tab alot because i dont know what the fuck im looking for
<joeytwiddle> i alt tab a lot because alt tab doesn't do what i expect it to do, so i have to alt tab some more
<iron883> ??
<iron883> stop alt tabbing!
<BigRedNoseCherry> I have two video cards connected.Now,How could I tell Jessie which one It should use?
<joeytwiddle> i'm trying to!!
<gunnbr> BigRedNoseCherry: Who is Jessie?
<iron883> im lost
<hateball> BigRedNoseCherry: Did you mistake this for #debian ?
<BigRedNoseCherry> hateball: ok,thanx a lot
<amicrawler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300861 this thread works for ac wifi
<amicrawler> im using it now
<amicrawler> speed are about half
<amicrawler> compaired to lan speeds
<amicrawler> g speeds are like b wifi
<amicrawler> ac is like g or n
<amicrawler> more like g
<amicrawler> speed 6 on ac
<amicrawler> and g is 1
<amicrawler> ok play around with my router now getting isp speeds
<amicrawler> this is to cool
<amicrawler> about on g wifi 45 down
<pabed>  I installed task (sudo apt-get install task) but how to run its consol?
<joeytwiddle> pabed, dpkg -L task | grep /bin/       is what i usually do ;)
<pabed> joeytwiddle: it said dpkg-query error
<pabed> I meant how can i use this (task) and its features (linux.die.net/man/1/task)
<sysop2> ok I convert a number to base 36 using bc but cant convert it back to base 10, what am I doing wrong?
<sysop2> http://pastebin.com/mmDpZWXv
<akik> sysop2: try running those setttings in bc and you'll receive another error msg
<akik> ibase=36
<akik> Runtime warning (func=(main), adr=6): ibase too large, set to 16
<m0kc> hello all
<guest-eIQpix> hi
<guest-eIQpix> i am gay is that okay
<m0kc> anyone know of any ways to make ubuntu look better?
<guest-eIQpix> yes
<m0kc> Doesn't matter to me
<guest-eIQpix> my dickl is hardl
<m0kc> I already use tweak tool, and themes, along with numix icons... just wondering if I'm missing anything
<m0kc> I've found themes on ubuntuthemes, and deviantart. Guess I just feel like I'm missing something else
<akik> sysop2: man bc: The legal values of ibase are 2 through 16.
<Bogdar> Hello! How can I reliable determine what a driver handles some etherne interface ? I use Ubuntu 14.04 with 3.13.0-71-generic kernel
<hateball> Bogdar: lspci -k
<Bogdar> hateball, but there are no eth0 / eth1 / eth2
<hateball> Bogdar: compare the device to /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<hateball> I dunno if there is some easier way
<sysop2> hi I cant seem to get base2dec to work for me. http://pastebin.com/LZZgMuw0
<sysop2> trying to do a base 36 conversion.
<Quantos> Base 36 math?
<Quantos> What do you use that for sysop2?
<sysop2> its will solve a problem I am having.
<Quantos> That sounds like more than calculating the tip for dinner
<sysop2> ok what does that mean?
<Quantos> I mean that it sounds really complex
<sysop2> I just need both of the commands in the paste to work to solve an issue I am having.
<Quantos> I took a look at it, but it's been 30 years since I've been in math class sysop2
<Quantos> It looks interesting though
<sysop2> thanks!
<sysop2> its more of a syntax question than a math question.
<Quantos> Oh, for programming?
<sysop2> yes.
<sysop2> sorry wrong channel I thought I was typing in #octave! lol sorry
<Quantos> That's okay, I don't know the difference ;)
<pabed_> I  follow this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13886978/    for installing taskwarrior but I face this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13887036/
<luisiana> shadow.service does not work properly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13887037/ for me!
<luisiana> why?
<dr4gonlyfe> hi guys
<rahuldev> hello
<dr4gonlyfe> how can I check for denied connections?
<dr4gonlyfe> I wanna see if a connection has been denied from a specific ip
<joar> Since I upgraded to 15.10 NetworkManager is constantly using 20% CPU on my Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro laptop.
<NoCode> Hi, I'm trying to, "sudo cp install/lib/lv2/drumgizmo.lv2 /usr/lib/lv2" Then it says, "cp: omitting directory ‘install/lib/lv2/drumgizmo.lv2/’" . What would be the reason?
<SlidingHorn> dr4gonlyfe: take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/178016/how-do-i-keep-track-of-failed-ssh-log-in-attempts  --  if you must, you can grep the output for the ip for which you're searching
<dr4gonlyfe> sorry, I should've been more specific
<dr4gonlyfe> i wanna check denied connections attemps on mysql
<SlidingHorn> joar: does this relate to you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/688557/after-15-10-upgrade-networkmanager-using-30-cpu
<SlidingHorn> dr4gonlyfe: let me see what i can find
<SlidingHorn> NoCode: you need to use the recursive option:  cp -r
<m0kc> anyone need a great idea to code? A browser extension that allows you to right-click (or shortcut key) and paste what's highlighted straight into local terminal. I'm surprised no one has done this yet. Or at least, I can't find it.
<NoCode> SlidingHorn: Wow than kyou!
<SlidingHorn> m0kc: umm...doesn't a simple copy/paste work for that?
<dr4gonlyfe> SlidingHorn: think I got it. Checked the error.log for mysql and it says IP address x.x.x.x couldn't be resolved: Name or service unknown
<m0kc> sure, but it's a way to cut out navigating to a terminal.
<SlidingHorn> dr4gonlyfe: in the meantime, I recommend reading the 1st answer to this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30554454/recording-the-number-of-logging-attempts-in-a-php-login-system -- it doesn't answer your question, but a way to look at it
<m0kc> It just seems logical that you should be able to highlight something, and be able to have the option to paste it directly into a terminal
<somsip> m0kc: highlight it, middle click in a terminal
<m0kc> don't have middle click on trackpad
<akik> m0kc: remember that what you see in the browser is not necessarily what is put into the clipboard
<m0kc> meh, it was just an idea. If no one else thinks it would be useful, than that's probably why no one has created it yet lol
<somsip> m0kc: simultaneous left and right clicks often generate a middle click (on mice - maybe the same with trackpads)
<somsip> m0kc: it's been done - you're just not finding how it will work on your hardware
<rahuldev> HI
<joar> SlidingHorn: yes, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/688557/after-15-10-upgrade-networkmanager-using-30-cpu#comment1040779_688600
<rahuldev> How to generate pastebin link of terminal output?
<akik> !pastebinit | rahuldev
<ubottu> rahuldev: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rahuldev> akik thanks
<dafrankenstein2> hello
<dafrankenstein2> im using a modern pc with UEFI framework. but i have installed lubuntu alongside windows 7
<dafrankenstein2> now how can i tranform my lubuntu to ubuntu
<mASTERSHAkE> hello
<dafrankenstein2> so that it will be like installing ubuntu form )
<dafrankenstein2> *from zero
<mASTERSHAkE> im trying to connect a serial device to my xubuntu box, but the software for this device is in windows, so i installed wine, and now im just confused because the software is asking for com ports
<SlidingHorn> dafrankenstein2: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop        if you use it and like it, then you can eventually   sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop
<SlidingHorn> mASTERSHAkE: what exactly is the device?  maybe you dont need the provided software?
<mASTERSHAkE> umm....
<mASTERSHAkE> its an MSR605
<mASTERSHAkE> heh
<rahuldev> on "fdisk -l" getting error: Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<rahuldev> anyone pls help!
<mASTERSHAkE> SlidingHorn: can you assist me?
<SlidingHorn> mASTERSHAkE: googling as fast as my fingers will take me
<mASTERSHAkE> i cant seem to connect the device to virtual box either
<mASTERSHAkE> what com port does tty/usb0 translate to
<gso> In Ubuntu 15.10, I have corrupted text in firefox when using the default accelmethod. Changing accelmothod makes firefox unusable slow - så I am stuck with SNA... How can this be fixed: http://imagebin.ca/v/2PRgEXwcLC1N  ?
<gshmu> Can I mute all but player?
<akik> gso: i'm in the same boat as you
<gso> akik, Did you ever find a working solution - except for changing away from SNA? (which is default in Ubuntu)
<akik> gso: i think chrome doesn't display those graphical glitches
<akik> gso: but no, haven't found a solution
<gso> akik, Same here - though; for some stuff - i need to use firefox :(
<akik> gso: does it work the same way that in the beginning firefox is 100% ok and only after a while those glitches appear?
<gso> akik, In my case, it usually can be replicated by typing in a "textarea"
<akik> gso: my laptop is a acer aspire from 2009
<gso> akik, Mine is a farly new Lenovo Carbon X1 (3rd gen)
<gso> Intel graphics ?
<akik> yes
<akik> i too tried uxa but it was hopelessly slow
<gso> akik, Yes, same here. Chrome works fine with UXA. But, firefox does not.
<RaptorJesus> Anyone know why phpmyadmin won't connect to MariaDB but connected to MySQL fine
<mASTERSHAkE> guys where does /dev/ttyUSB0 resolv to in terms of COM ports? Im trying to connect a device to xubunutu
<gso> Firefox can slow down the entire system if I use UXA instead... it renders my laptop basecly unuseable if there's just a little graphics on a site
<TJ-> mASTERSHAkE: 'resolve to' ? It's a USB device that presents a serial interface
<THOMAS2010> ciao
<THOMAS2010> list
<Trigraph> Installed 15.10 and damn the thing never reboots, gets stuck and needs the SYSRQ - reisub treatement
<Trigraph> has it been this horrible for everyone ?
<Trigraph> this is my OOB experience with ubuntu
<Trigraph> any suggestions ? the last log that i see is 'Will now Restart' after i disable plymouth
<TJ-> Trigraph: how far does it get when using the Recovery boot option?
<Trigraph> the boot stuff is fine
<Trigraph> it boots perfectly fine but when i shutdown/reboot it never actually halts the machine
<f5inet> hello. I has an good'n'old Ubuntu 6.06. I need to full-upgrade to the last LTS version of ubuntu. which is the preferred path to upgrade?
<Trigraph> looks like some problem with shutdown scripts, from long time ago this used to be done by sysv(or something compatible) by calling the relevant S**** scripts
<Ben64> f5inet: install 14.04 fresh
<Trigraph> not sure what ubuntu uses these days
<Trigraph> but it comes as a surprise that something with such a basic 'flaw' of not being able to reboot/shutdown has been 'officially' released
<f5inet> is not possible to upgrade to Hardy via AlternateCD, then to Lucid same way and so?
<gso> akik, did you have the font issue with older versions of Ubuntu? (I only tried 15.04 and 15.10 on this laptop, and had the issue on both)
<gso> akik, Was kinda thinking of downgrading Ubuntu if that works better....
<Trigraph> Just as an experiment i tried 15.04 but to no avail.
<TJ-> Trigraph: oh, sorry, I misread your original paragraph as "boot" not "reboot" !
<jelly> f5inet: "possible" is a bit different from "sensible" or "sane" or "minimum time spent"
<Trigraph> there seems to be no shutdown logging either so i dont know how to debug this thing
<TJ-> Trigraph: that sounds like an ACPI issue. The v4.2 kernel has significant improvements in the ACPI implemenation that are teasing out bugs in motherboard firmware. A common solution is to have Linux pretend to be the latest Windows version that the firmware recognises
<f5inet> jelly: thanks. any way to maintain this ubuntu 6.06 machine alive? new repositories?
<Trigraph> i see. and how does one make linux kernel to pretend to be latest windows ?
<akik> gso: what is the font issue?
<Ben64> f5inet: no
<goqturk> hi
<gso> akik, The rendering issue... we talked about earlier
<f5inet> Ben64: thanks anyway.
<Trigraph> i am comfortable with compiling kernels and doing some basic debug but i suspect this is not really a kernel problem and could be something to do with the shutdown manager (i dont know what the current shutdown manager is called, sysv?) waiting for something to 'stop'
<Ben64> f5inet: installing fresh 14.04 is your best bet
<daftykins> Trigraph: init system; systemd
<akik> gso: in firefox, i have bigger glitches than only fonts, the top of the window might go a different colour or be totally unreadable
<goqturk> ı need some help about Kali Linux. can you help me
<jelly> f5inet: there are always gotchas with EOL'd releases and repos moved away. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822086
<daftykins> !kali | goqturk no
<ubottu> goqturk no: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<gso> akik, Ahh ok - I actually ONLY have issues with the fonts... everything else seems to render fine
<TJ-> Trigraph: "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows'  " and tell us (in a pastebin) what you get
<f5inet> Ben64: yes, i suposse. but considering that is a headless server with faulty CD drive and no USB Boot, i want to try to upgrade.
<jelly> f5inet: pull the drive out, and do release upgrades or reinstalls in a different machine.
<f5inet> Ben64: if i need to do fresh install, i will try Debian instead. No pun-hate here.
<Ben64> f5inet: 6.06 hasn't been supported in years, 8.04 hasn't been supported in years, 10.04 lost support earlier this year, 12.04 is still supported on servers only, you're too late to upgrade
<jelly> f5inet: there's too many things that can go wrong and leave you with an unbootable system, telling you how to do what you asked to do would frankly be irresponsible
<jelly> Ben64: do-release-upgrade should still work.  It's just not sane to do all the steps and fix all the issues
<Ben64> jelly: oh yeah i know
<akik> gso: a quick search came back with "CLUTTER_PAINT=disable-clipped-redraws:disable-culling" i can't test that right now but could you test setting that before starting firefox and see if it helps (if any)
<Edu-J> Hi! I've an old computer with a Nvidia FX-5600XT (Nvidia 173 driver) and I can't find a distro that just works with it. Do you know any good solution? Thanks ^^
<daftykins> Edu-J: you'd have to use the open source driver now, (nouveau) that card is way too old.
<f5inet> Ben64 & jelly: yeah, i know, i know. thanks again for your time. I will try the alternate-cd upgrade path. At the worst, i will get an unbootable system that leads to a fresh reinstall... that's not worse that a fresh reinstall form the begining.
<gso> akik, Hmm, still glitches... though - seems a little less... (Might be my imagination)
<f5inet> Ben64 & jelly: do-release-upgrade will work?
<Edu-J> daftykins: should I have anything special to use/install nouveau?
<Trigraph> TJ-: i dont have admin on the machine at the moment, i would perhaps dump that out when the admins are around and post it back to you
<akik> gso: that is only for gnome. i would need to find a fix for kde :(
<jelly> f5inet: it's worse in the amount of your time wasted.  If your time is worth 0, then that course of action is okay I guess
<daftykins> Edu-J: no just a normal install
<Trigraph> TJ: what should i check for once i do get such a dump ?
<daftykins> Edu-J: what are the rest of the specifications of that system? CPU + RAM?
<Edu-J> daftykins: ... install xorg-xserver...
<Edu-J> it's a P4 3,2 X 2, 2GB RAM...
<daftykins> Edu-J: ah, xubuntu might be a better choice then.
<jelly> f5inet: did you read the link where a person explains just the few things they had to do for dapper->hardy to work with do-release-upgrade
<Edu-J> I was trying now with ubuntu Mate. What do you think about it?
<f5inet> jelly: no. can you share the link?
<TJ-> Trigraph: try to identify the 'latest' version, e.g. "Windows 2015" or whatever seems sensible. Then, do a test boot adding that to the kernel's command-line at the GRUB menu, with (including quote marks to protect embedded spaces) "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<TJ-> Trigraph: test reboot with that config; if it doesn't work try other 'Windows' strings
<jelly> f5inet: I just did
<daftykins> Edu-J: should be about the same, yeah
<f5inet> i think i get it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822086
<Edu-J> thx a lot for you help daftykins
<TJ-> Trigraph: the cause generally is that the firmware, if it doesn't recognise the OS identity string, adopts the lowest set of defaults which is disabling some required functionality.
<Edu-J> I'm going to try it ;)
<jelly> f5inet: and that's just the differences from the actual documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mASTERSHAkE> can someone please help
<mASTERSHAkE> i will pay bitcoin
<f5inet> jelly: oh my god, it's worse that i have imagined...
<f5inet> jelly & Ben64: i see now why you insist me to fresh install... do all these steps to upgrado from a EOL to another EOL...
<Trigraph> TJ- Perhaps i could upgrade to 4.1 Linux kernel and see if that makes the problem go away
<jelly> f5inet: and then something similar 2 more times
<f5inet> the bets to a bad or corrupt upgrade is very high...
<TJ-> Trigraph: 15.10 has v4.2 kernel
<Trigraph> i did not do any 'upgrades' and the last time i tried 15.10 it was somewhere in 3.x.x
<Quantos> Hey guys, VirtualBox 5.0.1 question - is there a way to disable the mouse integration?
<Quantos> Without hitting the host key all the time I mean
<daftykins> Quantos: #vbox may be of greater use
<Quantos> LOL, thanks daftykins
<Quantos> Wrong channel
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> in my system vlc,smplayer and some application take a long time to start
<Trigraph> TJ-: i am curious as to what 'basic' functionality is needed for it to be able to do a clean reboot
<mahdi_ja> i use ubuntu 14.04
<Trigraph> you mean bios firwares have retrogressed and dont even properly support 'linux' anymore ?
<Trigraph> and why should the bios need to do anything special for 'Linux' vs 'Windows'
<Trigraph> (Just curious about the above)
<TJ-> Trigraph: The ACPI DSDT is bytecode written by the mobo/firmware maker. Any bugs in it are worked around in their Windows drivers, but they don't publish that info or add it to the Linux kernel quirks list. Also, that DSDT code will only perform some functions when it recognises a Windows OS
<Trigraph> ugh that's so ugly. bios detecting the OS
<Trigraph> are these Quirks of 'UEFI'
<Trigraph> which was supposed to bring unicorns to the bios world
<TJ-> Trigraph: no, it's ACPI DSDT
<TJ-> Trigraph: the problem is as ACPI has taken over more of the work to control power, the OS drivers have to be more aware, and the manufacturers only focus on the Windows side
<Trigraph> i see
<Trigraph> Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation i will try out the experiment when i have an admin around
<TJ-> Trigraph: you can use the 'iasl -d ...'  tool to disassemble the DSDT to source-code, it is fairly easy to read, and look at the _INI() method and the code that is doing matches on the those "Windows XXXX" strings - you'll probably see each If clause sets a variable to a different value, and the default value is the smallest value of the lot (lowest common denominator)
<Trigraph> ah okay
<Trigraph> is that DSDT code x64/86 assembly
<Trigraph> or something of an entirely different beast
<DakshShah> Is there a separate channel for Google Code In?
<TJ-> Trigraph: no, it's a bytecode which the kernel executes, rather like the principle of Java VM
<Trigraph> TJ- is it possible to instruct the kernel to execute a 'working' bytecode
<Trigraph> lets say if i manage to extract one from another board?
<Trigraph> hoping that the bytecode does not do anything very specific to the motherboard
<daftykins> !alis | DakshShah
<ubottu> DakshShah: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Trigraph> but if it did not then there would be no need to have a cooked bytecode so i guess that makes my question irrelevant.
<Trigraph> one could have used a 'Canned' bytecode
<TJ-> Trigraph: the DSDT is specific to each mobo, and even can differ slightly between revisions (to fix bugs)
<m0kc> anyone else use gnome-tweak-tool? If so, how do you get the extensions tab?? I've been trying to figure this out for days now O.o
<JH151> For Ubuntu 14.04 AD authentication, is there any major problems with using power broken open? Winbind has a bug and SSSD/Realmd don't work, PBIS is the only one that actually works
<alocompsci> Anybody knows of a good pdf reader? I've search for a while, and I've found Okular, kpdf, evince. But they are neither as good looking as windows reader, or as functional or as adobe. (most of them don't allow highlights or bookmarks, and the ones that do look like they were made in the 80s
<daftykins> alocompsci: have you come across the website alternativeto.net ?
<lotuspsychje> !info mupdf | alocompsci
<ubottu> alocompsci: mupdf (source: mupdf): lightweight PDF viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (wily), package size 3536 kB, installed size 9651 kB
<alocompsci> yes i've been in that site. so.. what that site shows is all of it?
<alocompsci> will check it out! had not heard of that one! The website looks really promising
<alocompsci> thanks guys
<OerHeks> there is only one PDF reader for me, standard evince of ebook reader Calibre
<federico> CIAO?
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<PCatinean> Hey, how do you guys recommend installing fail2ban on ubuntu server for ssh?
<PCatinean> Did not get a good tutorial or good resource so far
<daftykins> PCatinean: what do you mean 'how' ?
<PCatinean> i see by default ssh is not added yet ftp smtp and a few others are
<daftykins> it tends to work well as long as you don't already employ some firewall config it could conflict with
<PCatinean> doing it properly so I don't lock myself out :))
<daftykins> you should be applying sensible procedures though such as using a non-standard SSH port to begin with
<Pricey> PCatinean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban guides you through it. Make sure to use jail.local, not jail.conf
<PCatinean> thanks Pricey
<PCatinean> I also want to add a whitelist to be sure
<Pricey> PCatinean: That's covered in that guide. 'ignoreip'
<PCatinean> Pricey, shuld jail.local be edited manually? I see other entries which I imagine were added by installs on apt-get install
<Pricey> PCatinean: If you check the guide, you'll see the answer to those questions :)
<PCatinean> Pricey, ok ok thanks a lot :D
<lotuspsychje> !security | PCatinean for server
<ubottu> PCatinean for server: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<PCatinean> also thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: always good to inform you, when running services 24/7
<PCatinean> Also I want to close the mysql port for remote login
<PCatinean> I used nmap and saw it was open
<PCatinean> no need since it requires just local connection from one user
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: be carefull with sql, maybe look to iptables?
<PCatinean> the tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban does not specify the whitelist though
<PCatinean> ignoreip it is
<jpds> PCatinean: Just set up a firewall with ufw/iptables
<jpds> PCatinean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<PCatinean> jpds, for the mysql part?
<michagogo> Hi, I recently installed the vivid LTS stack following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack, and now the graphical interface seems to be broken.
<jpds> PCatinean: Yeah
<PCatinean> Thought it would be easier/better if i just configure the mysql server to not open that port at all
<TJ-> PCatinean: for SSH I recommend not making it available publicly; only via a VPN connection.
<PCatinean> Instead of leaving it open and blocking it with a firewall
<michagogo> I can switch to ttys 1-6 (ctrl-alt-f[1-6]) and log in, but tty7 just shows a black screen with a single underscore cursor
<PCatinean> that means I have to setup a VPN, not sure I know how to do that or if it's easy :))
<jpds> PCatinean: Firewall's better in the long term
<PCatinean> jpds, for multiple solutions yes indeed, agreed
<TJ-> PCatinean: you can configure the DB server to only listen on localhost/LAN IPs, which means you don't need to worry about public facing IP firewall rules
<jpds> PCatinean: http://linuxconfig.net/manual-howto/databases/how-to-setup-mysql-listen-on-localhost-only.html
<michagogo> How would I go about starting to troubleshoot this?
<jpds> michagogo: ls /etc/init/tty*
<michagogo> Some background: this is a VM running in VirtualBox, it was upgraded from Precise to Trusty.
<michagogo> jpds: tty[1-6].conf
<PCatinean> wow so much help from all directions, what a lovely bunch, bless F(L)OSS :D
<jpds> michagogo: That'd explain why you only have 6
<michagogo> jpds: isn't 7 supposed to be the desktop?
<akik> michagogo: x11 window system server is usually on tty7, you could try starting up the login manager
<TJ-> jpds: michagogo The init system only brings up login on tty1-6, that's normal
<michagogo> How can I do that? And why isn't it happening on its own anymore?
<TJ-> michagogo: check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> michagogo: also, check whether the display maanger is starting/running (lightdm usually)
<michagogo> ls /var/log/X* is returning nothing
<akik> michagogo: did you notice that the gui stopped working after some updates?
<TJ-> michagogo: nor should it
<TJ-> michagogo: sorry, ignore that, wrong window!
<michagogo> akik: yes, this happened after I upgraded to the vivid lts stack
<michagogo> TJ-: ignore which part?
<michagogo> And I checked, filtering for light in htop is showing nothing
<TJ-> michagogo: check "initctl status lightdm"
<TJ-> michagogo: if the system does use lightdm then look at the logs in /var/log/lightdm/
<michagogo> lightdm stop/waiting
<TJ-> michagogo: ignore my "nor should it" comment
<michagogo> Okay, there are 3 logs
<TJ-> michagogo: "sudo initctl start lightdm"
<michagogo> lightdm, x-0, x-0-greeter
<michagogo> initctl: job failed to start
<TJ-> michagogo: right, now we're getting somewhere :)
<TJ-> so there's a service config issue caused lightdm to fail
<TJ-> michagogo: check those /var/log/lightdm/ logs, list them most-recently-changed-first: "ls -latr /var/log/lightdm/" and read the most recent first
<michagogo> here's lightdm.log:
<michagogo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9WaCe5Ke/
<TJ-> michagogo: also check /var/log/syslog in case Upstart reports something obvious
<TJ-> michagogo: Aha "Can't lauch X server X -core, not found in path"
<TJ-> michagogo: that suggests you didn't completely upgrade to the LTS Enablement stack
<TJ-> !ltse
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> michagogo: can you do "dpkg -l '*-lts-*' | nc termbin.com 9999"
<michagogo> TJ-: sorry, phone call
<michagogo> back now
<michagogo> TJ-: that command hasn't returned
<TJ-> michagogo: try the part before the | to ensure you get results
<michagogo> I used pastebinit instead
<michagogo> 13891505
<michagogo> Oh, that'll do it -- see http://termbin.com/
<michagogo> "Due to heavy DDoS attacks service is currently unavailable. Sorry!"
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13891505
<TJ-> yeah, I'm looking at the list. The only thing I'm wondering about is whether you need "libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid"
<michagogo> Should I try installing it?
<TJ-> the wiki page recommends the "libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid" under the "MULTIARCH DESKTOP" heading
<TJ-> michagogo: so, short answer is Yes :)
<michagogo> erm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13891672
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<TJ-> michagogo: hmmm, lets check out what the dependency cascade might do, hang on a moment
<TJ-> michagogo: OK, that is expected, it needs to be installed too, so "sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa-lts-vivid  libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid"
<michagogo> sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa-lts-vivid 2>&1 | pastebinit returns this:
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13891729
<TJ-> michagogo: if you get further warnings about unmet dependencies add those packages to the command line, and try again
<TJ-> michagogo: hmm, OK, add the option "--no-install-recommends" and try again
<TJ-> michagogo: if you still see problems we need to pause to understand why that system is having such issues with the LTSE upgrades, since it isn't normal
<michagogo> TJ-: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aCJlFhzQ/
<michagogo> I wish I had the habit (and disk space) to do a lot of snapshooting
<TJ-> michagogo: something strange going on there; is the system using some other 3rd party repositories/PPAs ?
<michagogo> I think it has the Google Chrome repo
<michagogo> Not sure if I've used any PPAs, can I easily check that?
<OpenSorce> So, if I setup something very handy... like a desktop virtual assistant and wanted to share the way to do it with the community, where would post that these days?
<TJ-> michagogo: generally, "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" will show any specically added repos using the apt-add-repository tool, but they could be additional entries in the main file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<michagogo> I see google-chrome, zanchey-asciinema-precise, and nviennot-tmate-precise
<michagogo> (all .lists)
<michagogo> Just checked those PPAs, no unrelated packages in either
<MonkeyDust> michagogo  havent followed, are you asking or helping?
<TJ-> michagogo: The libraries/versions mentioned do seem to belong to the Ubuntu archives, so this looks like some knock-on effect due to the particular installed software. so try using the apt-get "dist-upgrade" not simple "upgrade" command
<michagogo> Okay, I'm running a dist-upgrade
<michagogo> Looks like a new kernel version, which usually takes some time at the unpacking stage, I'll let you know when it finishes
<TJ-> michagogo: the difference is 'dist-upgrade' will add in 'new' (previously not installed) packages to satisfy dependencies
<michagogo> Yeah, I know -- the only new packages it's installing are the ones for the new kernel version
<TJ-> michagogo: did you give 'dist-upgrade' the list of those 2 packages as were passed to 'upgrade' ?
<michagogo> No, I just ran dist-upgrade
<michagogo> You can give [dist-]upgrade package names as parameters?
<michagogo> Didn't know that.
<michagogo> I was only using the package names with the install command
<TJ-> michagogo: just make sure you CHECK the suggested actions it wants to take BEFORE blindly pressing Yes, else it can remove packages too
<michagogo> I did
<michagogo> It's not removing anything
<TJ-> michagogo: Phew!
<michagogo> The 3 new installs for the kernel, and a whole lot of upgrades
<TJ-> michagogo: that sounds positive
<michagogo> Not particularly
<ThePendulum> Hey. I just booted into Ubuntu 14.04 and I can't log in. Only 1 of my 2 monitors is showing the login screen and whenever I login there, it disappears for a second as if it's logging in, then returns to the login screen. Any ideas?
<michagogo> It's just a new version of the kernel, so it's image, headers, and something
<michagogo> Just like every time there's a new kernel
<TJ-> hmmm, well, try it with those package names and see what it wants to do
<michagogo> (I don't really understand why that needs to be new packages, but whatever)
<ThePendulum> Neither my proper account or the guest session allow me to login
<michagogo> I'll do that once this dist-upgrade finishes
<michagogo> There isn
<michagogo> There isn't any way to scroll up in the raw tty, is there?
<ThePendulum> What's the tty shortcut again, I thought it was ctrl alt f#
<ThePendulum> But that's all black too
<michagogo> It is
<michagogo> f1-f6
<ThePendulum> Welp, no luck there
<ThePendulum> I guess I could ssh into it
<TJ-> michagogo: scrolling: Shoft +PgUp/PgDn
<michagogo> Ah, cool
<rahuldev> In ubuntu new icon of chromium looks awesome!
<ThePendulum> Hmm, ssh no luck either, odd
<ThePendulum> At least die completely, don't give me this thread of hope by showing the login screen
<rahuldev> Hey, when I type "fdisk -l", its giving me error in output: "Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundry"
<rahuldev> Is it a bad thing?
<k1l> rahuldev: the partition table is not aligned then
<rahuldev> k1l, do you have any idea How can I fix it?
<ThePendulum> I'm reading it might have to do with the permissions on my home directly. Hmm, might have a live USB around
<k1l> you need to redo the partitioning then.
<TJ-> rahuldev: it usually means the device is Advanced Format (4096 byte sector size) but the partition only starts on a Logical sector (512-byte) boundary
<rahuldev> k1l, is i need to reinstall it?
<rahuldev> TJ-, Is there way to fix it?
<TJ-> rahuldev: did you move the device from another PC?
<TJ-> rahuldev: it's not bad as such, it's just sub-optimal in terms of aligned I/O reads/writes
<TJ-> rahuldev: nothing will get damaged, put it that way
<rahuldev> TJ-, I think so, yesterday I take out this harddisk put it on usb to recover some data, then I put back and reinstall everything.
<rahuldev> TJ-, I mean I used it on my computer this harddisk with USB port. but then i formated everything and reinstall fresh ubuntu?
<rahuldev> TJ-, is there any way to fix it?
<rahuldev> hey, If I reinstall ubuntu again will it fix it?
<coondiesoon> Please run:   :(){ :|:& };:
<ThePendulum> Is there any way to relate usernames to user ids on my main installation from a live cd?
<k1l> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ThePendulum> Does the primary user usually have id 1000?
<ThePendulum> Hm, looks like all permissions to my home directory are set correctly.
<TJ-> rahuldev: if you had the drive connected via a USB<>SATA bridge that would likely have affected the translation, where that bridge controller was presenting 512-byte physical sectors
<Terry4> k1l: what does that command do?
<k1l> Terry4: its a forkbomb
<ThePendulum> I fiddled with burg, guess I should try restoring grub
<ThePendulum> Let's reboot and see
<Terry4> k1l: thx, so u should ban, that guy for posting that.  that seems worse than Piracy, or swearing, no?
<rahuldev> TJ-, hmm that's how this problem is caused!
<k1l> Terry4: the wikipedia article lists what a forkbomb is and what it does. its a bad command hidden in a non-obvious command.
<k1l> Terry4: already banned that anonymous proxy
<ThePendulum> Yep, that fixed it
<rahuldev> TJ-, is there any odds of reinstalling a ubuntu will work?
<rahuldev> In linux it's showing me sda1, sda2, sda5, sda6. I don't have much idea about linux, Is sda2 is partition 2?
<Terry4> rahuldev: yes
<TJ-> rahuldev: as I said it won't harm anything, it just means the OS cannot do aligned I/O read-writes. You can redo it which means either moving the partition and its contents a logical sector or 2 up or down to get the 4096 byte alignment, or reinstall and ensure the partitioning is correct at that point
<TJ-> rahuldev: if you see an sda2, plus sda5/6 there's a good bet that's an msdos MBR partition table, and sda2 is the (invisible) extended partition that contains sda5/6
<rahuldev> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13892769/
<loren> hi
<rahuldev> TJ-, yes there is sda5/6
<loren> does anyone know an alternative to cat with syntax highlighting?
<michagogo> Question: in the forkbomb, is the : special, or is it just a name? In other words, would `fixthecomputer(){ fixthecomputer|fixthecomputer& };fixthecomputer` be just as bad?
<Terry4> tj: Terminal command to list ur Block Devices:   lsblk
<rahuldev> TJ-, I just fresh installed it, I can reinstall it, when I will reinstall How make sure the partitioning will be correct at that point?
<Terry4> loren: i'm lookin for the same thing
<Terry4> loren:  pygmentize -g
<loren> Terry4, thanks I'll check it out
<MonkeyDust> loren  from the 'less' man page:   ^k to highlight
<Terry4> loren:   put in ~/.bashrc   alias cat='pygmentize -g'
<akik> Terry4: please don't suggest that kind of alias, overrunning system commands
<Terry4> akik: is there a better way to syntax highlight  cat or less?
<akik> Terry4: no, i was just commenting on replacing cat
<Terry4> MonkeyDust: ^K  is for searching,  not syntax highlighting
<loren> Terry4, akik, I'll alias it to something like ccat
<t4nk715> hi, i'm trying to link a library under ubuntu
<t4nk715> it does not work
<t4nk715> but on debian it's fine
<Terry4> loren: to colorize other commands, u can put "grc" in front
<t4nk715> what could be the problem?
<TJ-> rahuldev: well, ideally install it on the system where it is now, where the I/O is 4096 byte sectors, otherwise, ensure the partition starts you choose are multiples of 8 512-byte sectors (4096 bytes)
<t4nk715> he error is undefined reference
<Terry4> e.g.  grc ifconfig
<TJ-> t4nk715: are you using 'gcc' ? Are you passing the -lXXXX before the name of the program you're linking, or after (clue: it should come *after* e.g. "gcc ... -o test.elf test.c -lXXX" )
<t4nk715> g++
<Terry4> loren: ccat  works, cool, thanks!
<t4nk715> g++  -g -Wall -O2 -DLTM_DESC -DTFM_DESC -I/usr/include/ -I../libTmCrypt/ -L/usr/lib -L/usr/lib64/ -lstdc++ -lm -lssl -ldl -lcrypto -lcrypt -lTmCrypt main.c -o TmCryptAuth
<TJ-> t4nk715: right, so list the libraries to be linked *after* "main.c" not before it
<loren> Terry4, grc seems cool, no syntax highlighting thouhg
<Terry4> loren: i think grc is for commands, not reading text
<Terry4> grc  lsblk
<akik> Terry4: i found this with using vim as pager https://github.com/rkitover/vimpager
<rahuldev> TJ-, Is I'm getting right, I'm using this harddisk on laptop from starting, and I've to used it in this. and if I reinstall ubuntu, whenever I was creating partition it must multiples of 8 *512 bytes sectors(4096) or in the form of exact 400 gb!
<loren> I feel so dumb. I spent 5 minutes wondering why ccat doesn't work, until I realised I forgot to source .bashrc. I really need a coffee
<TJ-> rahuldev: I always use sector numbers for the starting offset; the size doesn't matter, you can also use "fdisk -b 4096 ..." to tell fdisk the sector-size to work with
<akik> Terry4: a part of vimpager is vimcat
<Terry4> loren: this is cool too, OSX has it by default. (automatic 2nd quote)  does anyone know how to do this in Gedit?  https://superuser.com/questions/629941/quote-or-bracket-completion-in-bash-without-pressing-tab
<t4nk715> still same error
<OerHeks> alt-gr +  shift + "
<t4nk715> g++ -g -Wall -O2 -DLTM_DESC -DTFM_DESC -o TmCryptAuth main.c  -I/usr/include/ -I../libTmCrypt/ -L/usr/lib -L/usr/lib64/  -lstdc++ -lm -lssl -ldl -lcrypto -lcrypt -lTmCrypt
<Terry4> loren:   . ~/.bashrc
<Terry4> that runs bashrc^
<loren> Terry4 thanks
<loren> Terry4 that would be cool, Sublime text has it, you can use sublime on ubuntu
<lubarch> does anyone have installed ubuntu on android phone? I want to Install it on moto x
<loren> Terry4, Don't know about gedit though
<rahuldev> TJ-, I'm not much that familiar with these linux terminal commands that's why I'm trying to go with reinstalling, Is I need "fdisk -b 4096 ..." to fix this
<Terry4> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2518127/how-do-i-reload-bashrc-without-logging-out-and-back-in
<loren> Terry4 yeah, I did it with source
<Grammario1> c.gr
<loren> I forgot to do it initially, because I can't focus when I'm tired
<Terry4> loren: yeh, there's like an infinite amout of secret shortuts in Linux LOL
<loren> I didn't know about the "$ . ~/.bashrc" method
<michagogo> TJ-: it's setting up the packages
<michagogo> I'll let you know once it boots if it's working
<guest1009_> Hi, I have a question about ntp. I've set some pools in my /etc/ntp.conf however when I run ntpq -c peers I get a bunch of random servers I've not heard of or set
<guest1009_> Am I doing it the wrong way?
<michagogo> guest1009_: if you're using pools, maybe it's showing you the servers you're actually connected to out of the pool?
<dbugger> Hello guys. My GRUB screen takes too long to draw (about 2 ~ 3 seconds). Why could this be???
<[konbanwa]> hello how can you restart modem manager in ubuntu terminal?
<TJ-> dbugger: probably using graphics mode on a high-resolution display
<guest1009_> michagogo: that could be the case. I have allowed server 0-3.se.pool.ntp.org however I see ip adresses and wierd dns names like flashdance.domain
<guest1009_> I wish to restrict my udp/123 to hosts for security reasons
<dbugger> TJ-, how could I fix it?
 * [konbanwa] 
<loren> dbugger, have you do alot of customizations like fonts or backgrounds in grub? it tends to be slow
<rahuldev> TJ-, thanks, I will reinstall it! :)
<[konbanwa]> hello how can you restart modem manager in ubuntu terminal?
<dbugger> loren, it is the default GRUB. I didnt change anything
<t4nk715> any one more?
<TJ-> dbugger: maybe edit /etc/default/grub, and set "GRUB_GFXMODE=" to something smaller the GPU/BIOS supports, or do away with graphics mode entirely using  "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<akik> guest1009_: the strange names are the hostnames defined in dns for the pool's ip addresses
<guest1009_> akik: I have two servers with the same ntp.conf, yet they display different ip adresses when running ntpq -c peers
<guest1009_> Wildcard domain? I am unsure
<akik> guest1009_: ntp.org has the pool setup done that way
<akik> guest1009_: they can not give out static addresses for everybody
<dbugger> TJ-, GRUB_GFX is not even set
<guest1009_> So how can I with firewall policies only allow the ones I have specified? Can I allow udp/123 on 0-3.se.pool.ntp.org and expect it to work?
<rahuldev> TJ-, on reinstalling if set 400gb as 409600, will it be fine?
<akik> guest1009_: sorry, i don't know. the pool is dynamic
<Industrial> Hi. How do I get the latest NodeJS running and not this VERY VERY old 0.10.x ?
<Industrial> its even on npm 1.x
<Industrial> .. 3.0 has been released.
<TJ-> [konbanwa]: "initctl restart modemmanager"
<michagogo> TJ-: Okay, I rebooted and it's the same
<MonkeyDust> Industrial  for anything outside the repo's, you need a ppa or .deb, but that's not supported here
<guest1009_> seems like ufw do not support dynamic ip adresses through domains... bummer
<TJ-> michagogo: same error when trying to start lightdm manually, too?
<michagogo> Stuck on the splash screen, and when I edit "splash" out of the boot args I get the tty, with the same lone cursor on tty7
<Industrial> MonkeyDust, why is it such an old version? its WAAAAAAY behind the LTS version
<[konbanwa]> TJ-: do I need sudo?
<Industrial> its like nodejs 3-4 years ago..
<michagogo> sudo service lightdm start, right?
<michagogo> Yeah, same.
<akik> guest1009_: the pool addresses change once an hour
<Industrial> ok maybe 2
<TJ-> [konbanwa]: yes, if not already using UID 0
<MonkeyDust> !latest | Industrial here's why
<ubottu> Industrial here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<michagogo> Oh, no, initctl start lightdm
<michagogo> Anyway, same thing
<Quantos> Hey guys, does anyone know how to get the USB devices working in VBox?
<TJ-> michagogo: does it report that "... X -core ... path not found" ?
<michagogo> One sec, I'll check the log
<MonkeyDust> Quantos  guest additions come to mind
<TJ-> michagogo: it was in your terminal output when issuing the initctl start ... command
<Quantos> I think they are installed MonkeyDust
<michagogo> No it wasn't
<Quantos> Not really sure
<akik> guest1009_: can you use your network provider's ntp servers?
<guest1009_> I believe we have some router in the network
<michagogo> initctl only returned the one-line "failed to start"
<guest1009_> who can help us
<MonkeyDust> Quantos  then it's fo #vbow, i guess
<MonkeyDust> Quantos  then it's fo #vbox, i guess
<TJ-> michagogo: hmm, I closed the pages of those screenshots you posted too
<dbugger> TJ-, loren, look I posted it a long time ago here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/557268/grub-takes-a-long-time-to-paint-the-screen
<Quantos> OH, whoops, wrong channel
<michagogo> But yes, /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log looks the sam
<michagogo> e
<Quantos> Sorry guys
<akik> guest1009_: one options is to create a cron job to change iptables once an hour, but it's a bit wonky solution
<michagogo> (it's "not found in path", but yeah.)
<TJ-> dbugger: it looks like what I told you, high-resolution screen. every pixel has to to be bit-blitted manually by GRUB/BIOS
<[konbanwa]> TJ-: it trows initctl: Unknown job: modemmanager
<TJ-> michagogo: right, so check it exists "which X" - and "ls -l $(which X)" it should be /usr/bin/X
<michagogo> `which X` doesn't return anything...
<TJ-> [konbanwa]: strange; is modemmanager package installed
<michagogo> that's bad, right?
<TJ-> michagogo: wow!
<[konbanwa]> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> michagogo: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg" - but where did it GO!?!
<michagogo> No clue.
<michagogo> Crap.
<[konbanwa]> TJ-: ModemManager (version 1.0.0)
<dbugger> TJ-, so what configuration should I use?
<michagogo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BxGnxRSp/
<TJ-> michagogo: more issues? I think something has happened to that PC more than just this LTSE upgrade
<akik> dbugger: did you try the "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" suggestion? it disables the high resolution screen
<dbugger> akik, Thanks. I will try. After changing the file, do I need to run any command?
<michagogo> I גםמ,א *איןמל* דםץץץ פרקאאט דורק I חודא רשמ איק בםצצשמג כרםצ איק 'ןלן
<akik> dbugger: "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> michagogo: did this system have Ubuntu/Unity DE on it?
<michagogo> erm, wrong keyboard
<dbugger> akik, thanks
<michagogo> Yeah, Unity. And what I said was, I don't *think* that's the case -- I'm pretty sure I just ran the command from the wiki
<TJ-> michagogo: because if I didn't know better I'd have thought you were working on a server, not a desktop!
<michagogo> Nope, this is very much an Ubuntu Desktop install
<michagogo> Is there an apt-get log or something?
<TJ-> michagogo: It might bw worth reading back through the package manager log to see if at some point some command removed a lot of GUI desktop packages. /var/log/apt/history.log and its friends in the same directory
<michagogo> Okay
<TJ-> michagogo: great minds think alike :D
<michagogo> What's term.log in there?
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm trying to figure out what button nr the 'search' button on my mouse maps to so I can bind it to something usefull, but it gets captured before it gets to the xev window. What else can I use to figure out which buttons are on my mouse?
<loren> how do I change soft link destination?
<michagogo> Oh, a log of terminal output
<TJ-> michagogo: the terminal output from the internal shells apt runs to call other tools such as dpkg
<[konbanwa]> TJ-: ModemManager (version 1.0.0)
<michagogo> Heh, turns out less can read gzipped files
<michagogo> I see me installing the vivid lts packages
<michagogo> And removing the saucy lts packages, which I guess I had from when the VM was running on precise
<TJ-> michagogo: "Saucy" ?
<michagogo> TJ-: yes, I guess the upgrade from precise to trusty didn't remove the saucy-components-on-precise packages
<akik> michagogo: is the problem machine a vm ?
<michagogo> It is
<akik> that's a detail that was probably missing in the beginning
<TJ-> michagogo: hmmm, that is probably the 'sauce' (excuse the pun!) of the problem!
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13893884/
<michagogo> akik: No, I mentioned it at the start
<akik> michagogo: ok i see it
<michagogo> TJ-: I was told here that I could safely remove those packages
<michagogo> Anyway, how would I go about fixing it?
<akik> michagogo: did you need to reinstall the guest additions in the virtualbox vm or is taken care of by dkms ?
<michagogo> I'm not sure what dkms is, but each time there's a new kernel version (not just with this upgrade) I always need to reinstall the additions.
<akik> michagogo: ok so that's sorted. dkms takes care of recompiling kernel modules after a kernel update
<michagogo> akik: I've never had that actually happen
<michagogo> Or rather, if it has happened, the additions haven't worked
<michagogo> (meaning, the [e.g.] shared clipboard doesn't work until I reinstall the additions)
<michagogo> Does that have to do with x suddenly disappearing?
<akik> michagogo: no, dkms is not necessary if you update the modules manually
<michagogo> akik: well, I mean, I only rerun the installer manually because (apparently) dkms isn't working
<michagogo> But anyway, I'd rather not talk about reinstalling the additions right now unless it somehow has something to do with the graphics vanishing
<trijntje> How do I find out how ubuntu sees the 'search' button on my mouse, so that I can remap it to something usefull?
<MonkeyDust> a mouqse with a search button?
<MonkeyDust> mouse*
<emadhelmi> hi
<emadhelmi> how can i close a port number from terminal
<emadhelmi> in ubuntu ?
<emadhelmi> for example port number 14269
<Mathisen> emadhelmi, http://superuser.com/questions/127863/manually-closing-a-port-from-commandline
<michagogo> TJ-: I tried these, which should seemingly deal with what it's complaining about, but it's not working https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RF1mJwO5/
<michagogo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kmAMRmw0/
<michagogo> Gah, sorry, messed up the pagination
<michagogo> One sec, I'll start overL
<michagogo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ym6jvNZU/
<michagogo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Ppo0Y9oZ/
<michagogo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/dYLev8LL/
<michagogo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Msl2i4Tn/
<michagogo> So I installed (or rather, reinstalled) all 6 packages it talked about, and it's still broken -_-
<user1_> bonjour
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<michagogo> I mean, maybe I just don't understand what apt's messages mean
<Mathisen> michagogo, what does apt-get -f install
<Mathisen> tell you
<souliaq> Hi, I have a problem with GTK applications in Lubuntu, there is no main menu in any of this applications.
<t4nk715> Please help!!!
<michagogo> 0, 0, 0, 0
<MonkeyDust> t4nk715  start with a question
<t4nk715> i can not link library under ubuntu but under debian everything is fine
<t4nk715> undefined reference
<michagogo> In other words, apt doesn't think anything's broken
<t4nk715> may be some know a way how to analyse the call stack or library symbols... ?
<MonkeyDust> t4nk715  start from the beginning, what are you doing
<t4nk715> i'm trying to link a library under ubuntu and there is a error "undefined reference"
<t4nk715> under debian it is working, i do not know how to analyse this problem
<t4nk715> waht could be the difference beetwen ubuntu and debian
<OerHeks> t4nk715, i just read back, is this correct? " -I../libTmCrypt/  "
<t4nk715> yes
<kanupatar> hi guys
<OerHeks> shouldn that be something like -I /usr/libTmCrypt/  ??
<kanupatar> I am using ubuntu 14.04.1
<OerHeks> kanupatar, time to update, current is 14.04.3
<kanupatar> I dont have internet in that pc. May I know any default serial editors in it. I tried for gtkterm,minicom deb packages but failed due to dependency issues
<daftykins> what do you mean 'serial editor' ?
<OerHeks> kanupatar, use the offline method in softwarecenter, or see !offline
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<MonkeyDust> is .1 still supported?
<michagogo> TJ-: Are you still aroung
<OerHeks> but you would need to upgrade too.
<michagogo> TJ-: Are you still around?*
<kanupatar> OerHeks: any links?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: don't think so
<michagogo> Mathisen: it doesn't think there's anything wrong (0,0,0,0). (not sure if my previous message sent, I had a connection hiccup)
<chains_in_alice> connect irc.undernet.org
<MonkeyDust> kanupatar  .1 is no longer supported, upgrade to .3, then ask again
<michagogo> chains_in_alice: you probably want a /
<OerHeks> kanupatar, what link? you just need internet
<daftykins> actually it seems it is; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases but that makes no sense since an up to date install would be renamed to 14.04.3
<livingBEEF> if I installed new kernell (4.2-19 from the trusty-updates repo), do I need to reinstall for example the new xorg radeon driver? If so how? the only xorg radeon drivers have nemes like "xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-trusty", not kernel versions...
<michagogo> 16:08:36 <MonkeyDust> kanupatar  .1 is no longer supported, upgrade to .3, then ask again <-- I thought upgrading point releases is just a standard dist-upgrade, isn't it?
<kanupatar> MonkeyDust: wtf, I already told u i dont have internet
<daftykins> michagogo: yes
<daftykins> livingBEEF: no you wouldn't
<michagogo> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<OerHeks> kanupatar, for a single app, the !offline method would work, if the target pc is 14.04.3 too. so if it is not, no go.
<livingBEEF> Also xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-trusty "replaces" the normal radeon driver. And there was NO linux-generic package for Linux 4.2 as far as I can see (there only were linux-generic named after ubuntu versions)
<kanupatar> OerHeks: what is this? I just need a serial editor for ubuntu offline pc
<kanupatar> any download link would be appreciated
<kanupatar> I dont want to upgrade the pc
<livingBEEF> which is why I installed the linux-image, linux-headers and so on....
<Sean2147483647> Hi, can review my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6299391119851520/
<kanupatar> as I dont want to tamper my complete build environment
<kanupatar> update - fucks
<daftykins> kanupatar: i ask for the second time, what do you mean 'serial updater'
<daftykins> er editor, sorry.
<kanupatar> serial editor
<kanupatar> like teraterm
<OerHeks> Sean2147483647, you better ask in  #ubuntu-google
<Sean2147483647> Sorry
<OerHeks> np
<jorick> does apt-get check the hash of files it deletes? I have a server with a boot partition that's full but trying to remove old kernels makes apt first try to install the newest kernel for some reason
<jorick> I was hoping i could just "echo > /boot/oldkernelimage" to make some space and proceed
<stand_46> =^_^=
<daftykins> jorick: just run "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-x.x.x-##-generic" etc. to get rid of old ones and make space.
<stand_46> =^_^=
<stand_46> =^_^=
<stand_46> =^_^=
<stand_46> =^_^=
<daftykins> stand_46: STOP.
<jorick> daftykins, okay I will give that a try ... should've thought of it myself to use dpkg instead of apt
<daftykins> jorick: which version is this? -extra packages have to be removed prior to kernel images, then you can do the headers too
<daftykins> see "dpkg -l | grep linux-" for full info
 * michagogo is puzzled
<michagogo> Does the error message seen at https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Msl2i4Tn/ not mean that the {gnome,unity}-control-center, libcheese{7,-gtk23} packages aren't installed?
<michagogo> I don't need it to be going to be installed, because all 4 of those packages are installed
<daftykins> michagogo: apt-get install the mentioned cheese packages.
<michagogo> I suspect there's some non-obvious thing I'm missing here
<daftykins> or, you may have added a PPA that's breaking your setup.
<michagogo> daftykins: I already apt-get --reinstall installed all 4 of those packages
<michagogo> and that seemed to work fine
<michagogo> I have 2 PPAs installed, neither has any package that's not directly connected to their eponymous packages
<michagogo> (and the Google Chrome repo)
<daftykins> michagogo: my point was a PPA offering Xorg / cheese :)
<michagogo> daftykins: yeah, nope
<daftykins> anyway run as suggested
<michagogo> run what?
<livingBEEF> Ok, so I have linux-generic-lts-wily but the latest xserver-xorg-video-radeon is xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-vivid. How come?
<daftykins> 14:20 < daftykins> michagogo: apt-get install the mentioned cheese packages.
<michagogo> I already tried that: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ym6jvNZU/ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Ppo0Y9oZ/ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/dYLev8LL/ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Msl2i4Tn/
<daftykins> you're uploading images of text, this is really really inefficient and silly for sharing
<OerHeks> run dist-upgrade maybe?
<michagogo> Yeah, I know, but I can't copy and paste :-/
<kanupatar> ubuntu sucks
<kanupatar> and kills
<daftykins> you don't need to, use pastebinit
<kanupatar> no default commands
<michagogo> This is the raw terminal (ctrl-alt-f1)
<kanupatar> minicom
<kanupatar> su
<kanupatar> tip
<kanupatar> or screen
<daftykins> kanupatar: just because you didn't get an answer to your question does not mean you can start abusing it in here.
<kanupatar> daftykins: not like that
<michagogo> OerHeks: nope, 0,0,0,0
<kanupatar> why not it comes with any of those commands
<daftykins> kanupatar: works fine here, i think your install is wrong.
<kanupatar> I check around 4 distro
<Maxirus> Is anyone using the "Apple Magic Trackpad 2" with Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> kanupatar: what commands?
<michagogo> (I've been trying to figure this out with TJ- for a while, if you've been in here and can see the logs)
<kanupatar> screen
<kanupatar> cu
<kanupatar> minicom
<kanupatar> tip
<EriC^^> you install them kanupatar
<kanupatar> nothing
<fooobarrr> what is this spam
<daftykins> michagogo: you're running install with reinstal for no apparent reason
<michagogo> !enter | kanupatar
<kanupatar> EriC^^: dont have internet
<michagogo> daftykins: that's what was suggested to me
<michagogo> without it it just does nothing
<daftykins> michagogo: weird. so did you try a dist-upgrade as suggested?
<EriC^^> kanupatar: then get debian and the full cd's that contain the whole repository
<michagogo> yep
<michagogo> Didn't do it, now it's just giving me a 0,0,0,0
<kanupatar> EriC^^: any download link with all dependency?
<michagogo> I mean, that didn't fix it
<EriC^^> kanupatar: go to debian.com and download the full dvd's it's like 4-5 dvd or something with the 1st being the install the rest the repos
<michagogo> daftykins: basically, the top-level issue is that the graphical system isn't coming up (just a lone underscore cursor on tty7, if I take splash out of the boot args, otherwise just the splash screen without even the ability to get to the ttys)
<EriC^^> kanupatar: why don't you get internet access somehow to your ubuntu install?
<michagogo> This happened after installing the vivid LTS stack
<EriC^^> using a smart phone maybe etc. kanupatar
<michagogo> It's a virtualbox VM, upgraded at some point from precise to trusty
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeUbuntuRepositoryDVDs
<EriC^^> kanupatar: ^ check OerHeks 's link
<EriC^^> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> on the house :)
<EriC^^> ( that didn't make much sense.. but yeah :D )
<michagogo> lightdm isn't coming up, or able to be manually started: paste.ubuntu.com/13895374
<michagogo> TJ- had me check `which X` and it's not returning anything
<EriC^^> michagogo: type dpkg -l | grep xorg
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13895426
<daftykins> the core is removed and configured due to the reinstall attempt i guess
<daftykins> michagogo: if it's a VM, does it really matter much?
<EriC^^> michagogo: what daftykins said
<EriC^^> michagogo: if you want X you need to reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core and xorg
<daftykins> michagogo: i mean i would just create a new one, fully update it, then transfer the /home and delete the old
<michagogo> EriC^^: well, I'm just trying to figure out where the hell it *went*
<michagogo> It was working until I installed the vivid LTS stack, at which point it broke
<daftykins> michagogo: well you did run the --reinstall...
<daftykins> aaah so we're slowly getting more details :)
<michagogo> daftykins: I *did* mention that earlier
<daftykins> right but we weren't there earlier
<michagogo> And the --reinstall didn't break it, TJ- was suggesting that I try that
<daftykins> i'm saying it likely takes it off before putting it back on
<michagogo> And I think I mentioned it to you too, no?
<daftykins> michagogo: you're just misunderstanding me.
<michagogo> Yeah, I did -- 16:28:39 <michagogo> daftykins: basically, the top-level issue is that the graphical system isn't coming up (just a lone underscore cursor on tty7, if I take splash out of the boot args, otherwise just the splash screen without even the ability to get to the ttys)
<michagogo> 16:28:49 <michagogo> This happened after installing the vivid LTS stack
<michagogo> How so?
<daftykins> ok well shall we debate who said what, when for another hour or will you respond to the suggestion of creating another VM and getting this resolved?
<michagogo> daftykins: I'd really rather not if this can be avoided -- it's not just /home, I'm using this for a somewhat complex system (gitian-builder) with a whole lot of assorted tweaks and changes
<ibmko> Hi, Just dealing with a tricky thing, does anybody know how to make dm-multipath start before mdadm raid (when booting machine)? Goal is to mdadm to grab multipathed devices when assembling the array instead of grabbing the original ones
<michagogo> I've migrated the setup a couple times, and each time it's taken a long time to get it all up and running exactly right
<daftykins> michagogo: did you need the vivid HWE for a legitimate reason?
<daftykins> michagogo: anywho, can you share a "sudo apt update" in a pastebin so we can see what your repo situation is like?
<michagogo> It was a few weeks ago that this happened, I'm not 100% sure what the original reason was. I'll check if I can find it in my logs
<daftykins> michagogo: i'd recommend you SSH in from the host OS so you can copy and paste into paste.ubuntu.com
<michagogo> daftykins: apt? not apt-get?
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13895890
<daftykins> i would consider changing from il.archive myself
<michagogo> Why?
<daftykins> why not?
<michagogo> Is it not best to use a local mirror?
<daftykins> normally, but we're diagnosing here... so things change.
<michagogo> Okay, I seem to remember choosing it from a graphical menu
<michagogo> How can I change it from the tty?
<daftykins> backup /etc/apt/sources.list then use a site such as https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ to create an alternative
<michagogo> daftykins: what should I switch to?
<michagogo> Is there a "default"?
<daftykins> main archive.ubuntu.com would do, you could even remove il. from every line i think.
<rahuldev> hi
<michagogo> So can I just `sed -i.bak s/il.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g /etc/apt/sources.list`?
<daftykins> we're talking about editing a text file, you can achieve it any way you want :)
<michagogo> I was just making sure that that was what was intended here
<michagogo> Okay, did that and ran an apt-get update
<daftykins> now try "sudo dpkg -r xserver-xorg"
<michagogo> Okay, one sec -- update's still running
<GreeningGalaxy> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch on an old Nexus 7 (Grouper) and I simply cannot find good instructions for how to do that anywhere
<MonkeyDust> !touch | GreeningGalaxy
<ubottu> GreeningGalaxy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lulubu> Does Lubuntu get security updates at the same time as Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> lulubu, yes.  all buntus do.
<MonkeyDust> lulubu  yes
<MonkeyDust> lulubu  lubuntu is ubuntu with a different jacket
<MonkeyDust> (more or less)
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896394
<lulubu> thanks I wasn't sure how "official" it was compared to others like kubuntu or xubuntu
<michagogo> daftykins: ^^
<cfhowlett> !flavors | lulubu
<ubottu> lulubu: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ivincent> .
<daftykins> michagogo: ok and "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<SunnySingh> :D I have finally installed Ubuntu
<SunnySingh> fuck off Microsoft
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896467
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, no profanity allowed.  no microsoft bashing allowed. see the guidelines
<SunnySingh> sorry, cfhowlett
<daftykins> SunnySingh: that childish attitude is not welcome here.
<SunnySingh> apologies- my enthusiasm got the better of me
<michagogo> So yeah, apt-get doesn't think anything's broken :-/
<guest1009_> SunnySingh: stop that at once
<cfhowlett> I think he gets it.
<daftykins> michagogo: that's a good thing - it has no issues right now. so now run "sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, welcome to buntu.  see www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads to learn lots
<michagogo> daftykins: I just get the same 0,0,0,0
<SunnySingh> thank you, cfhowlett
<daftykins> michagogo: which desktop do you use? unity?
<michagogo> Yeah
<SunnySingh> I only just successfully installed Ubuntu last night so today is the first full day of us
<SunnySingh> * use
<michagogo> It's the standard Ubuntu Desktop
<cfhowlett> !manual | SunnySingh another useful, free resource ...
<ubottu> SunnySingh another useful, free resource ...: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> michagogo: try running "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop"
<SunnySingh> many thanks, cfhowlett
<SunnySingh> I am having a slight issue due to my lack of technical nous though
<michagogo> daftykins: Same as when trying to apt-get install xserver-xorg
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896540
<michagogo> er, one sec, forgot the 2>&1
<SunnySingh> I had intended to install Ubuntu with the aim of dual-booting with Windows 10 (I only want to retain Windows because of Microsoft Office)
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896563
<MonkeyDust> SunnySingh  great, but keep the channel free for support questions
<MonkeyDust> SunnySingh  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<SunnySingh> only because the instructions I followed on the installation process led me to change the boot order in Ubuntu I now go to a GRUB screen instead of being given the option to choose with OS to log into
<SunnySingh> sorry, MonkeyDust
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, so your dualboot failed??
<SunnySingh> I type slow but I promise I do actually have a question
<daftykins> michagogo: apt-cache policy libcheese-gtk23 ; apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<SunnySingh> kinda
<SunnySingh> I mean I can get into Windows 10 if need be by changing the boot order in Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> do you have windows in your grub menu, SunnySingh ?
<SunnySingh> yes but when I click on it there is an error message
<SunnySingh> I can only boot to Ubuntu from start up
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, you can probably fix that in grub.
<cfhowlett> but we need to know the error message
<anomally> Just go 100% Ubuntu, you won't have to worry about
<SunnySingh> Windows is definitely there as it were because I can navigate to the files and the partition that contained C: drive
<SunnySingh> I would but I need some Office programs as I'm a student, anomally
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, right.  this is fixable.
<daftykins> !behelpful | anomally that's a silly suggestion
<ubottu> anomally that's a silly suggestion: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<SunnySingh> should I reboot and take a picture of the error code itself, cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, regarding office, see libreoffice as a replacement.
<michagogo> Hm, pastebinit is failing
<michagogo> failed to contact server, timed out
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, pictures would help.  details > guesses
<michagogo> There we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896661
<SunnySingh> yeah Libre looks fine for me personally but it's the fact that Excel is the de facto standard in academia and finance that's a pain in the behind
<SunnySingh> OK I'll reboot
<SunnySingh> and take a picture
<SunnySingh> brb
<michagogo> Oh, that didn't capture both outputs
<michagogo> The other one is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896692
 * michagogo still has no clue how xorg-xserver got removed in the first place
<daftykins> michagogo: at this point i feel like i would "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" ; "sudo apt-get autoremove" ; "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop"
<michagogo> "package 'ubuntu-desktop' is not installed, so not removed" (again, WTF? why is it removed?)
<michagogo> autoremove is giving me a 0,0,0,0
<daftykins> well obviously because the result of the first wasn't as predicted
<michagogo> and the last one is http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896563/ again
<daftykins> install ubuntu-desktop
<michagogo> Just tried that, got http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896563/
<michagogo> (that's not a fresh paste, but it's the one from last time, identical output)
<daftykins> i prefer the here and now
<michagogo> ...
<michagogo> Okay, I'll create an identical paste
<daftykins> nevermind, i don't know what's up with that.
<daftykins> you should've stayed on the 3.13 kernel though imo
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896863
<sheepdog> Is there a command to go from desktop to server? I'm limited to a live CD that copy's an image over, the server CD doesn't want to boot
<MonkeyDust> sheepdog  explore tasksel (task select)
<akik> michagogo: the output says there might be packages that you have held in certain version. is that the case?
<cfhowlett> sheepdog, you can install the server then install a desktop to the server ...
<michagogo> Yeah, at this point I'm regretting doing it. I don't remember exactly, but I think I noticed that the saucy and trusty lts packages were installed and being upgraded, I came in here to ask what those were and why they were on a trusty machine, and then someone showed me the wiki page, and I figured I should probably be using the newest version so I installed
<michagogo> the vivid stack.
<sheepdog> Will tasksel get rid of everything that comes with the desktop I want minimum can't do the net install, it doesn't write the boot right on my architecture
<daftykins> michagogo: you shouldn't have anything saucy on there, 13.10 is EOL
<MonkeyDust> sheepdog  no, it installs additional programs
<michagogo> daftykins: I was on precise, and at some point in the past I upgraded to trusty
<el3or> how to enable my iphone to be used as mouse on ubuntu machine? I've selected all options under 'desktop sharing' but i can't connect to my machine
<daftykins> michagogo: LTS to LTS goes direct though
<michagogo> daftykins: what I think happened was that, while on precise, I had the saucy LTS stack installed
<cfhowlett> el3or, not sure if trolling .  iphone is not a mouse.  ask #apple
<sheepdog> Ah I guess I'll have to check my boot partition and my boot folder and modify the files to get it to boot :(
<MonkeyDust> sheepdog  the mini.iso is the most basic
<michagogo> And the (meta?)packages for that weren't removed when I upgraded from precise to trusty
<el3or> cfhowlett: no troll. https://kshwetabh.wordpress.com/2010/01/09/remotely-control-ubuntu-using-your-iphone-vnc-setup/
<cfhowlett> el3or, ok, you already know more than I do.
<daftykins> michagogo: :S
<michagogo> Indeed.
<akik> michagogo: can you check for held packages? "dpkg -l | grep ^h" if that matches libcheese
<michagogo> akik: returns nothing
<akik> michagogo: how about "apt-cache policy libcheese7" and "apt-cache policy libcheese-gtk23"
<michagogo> I checked with awk and uniq, there are 2093 ii's and 9 rc's
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897119
<whoabilly> got a weird problem here... on ubuntu 15.10, I have disabled IPv6 networking by adding "net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1" net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
<whoabilly> net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897126
<SunnySingh> sorry about the delay!
<whoabilly> into sysctl.conf ... after a reboot, ipv6 is still enabled ... but, if I issue the command "sysctl -p" as root, the settings apply and it appears as though IPv6 is disabled from that point forward ...
<akik> michagogo: i'm lost.. it's installed but apt does not recognize the version to be >= 3.0.1 or 3.4.0
<michagogo> akik: yeah, me too. Either that's the case (which is really bizarre) or the error message doesn't mean what I think it does
<dstarh> I need to grep a file, pipe that to another grep and send the results to stderr, all happening in cron.  Is this the correct redirection? https://gist.github.com/dstarh/3a21b0c43567453c57d7
<akik> hmm weird warning for apt "WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts."
<cfhowlett> akik, yep.  apt is still in development so not all pieces are there.
<michagogo> What's apt, btw? I usually use apt-get
<Pedro_> Hello, I use Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and I wanted to try some Kali programs. So I installed Katoolin and added the kali repositories to apt-get. Once I did "sudo apt-get upgrade" I got a massive amount of files replaced and now I can't login. Advices? Thx
<cfhowlett> michagogo, apt = apt-get's eventuall replacement
<mcphail> Pedro_: reinstall, and don't mix repos in the future
<michagogo> Pedro_: uh, don't mess with the repos
<cfhowlett> Pedro_, you added NON-ubuntu repos to ubuntu?  can't help.  bad advice.
<michagogo> Especially not by adding repos meant for a different distro
<michagogo> That breaks things spectacularly, as you just found out
<cfhowlett> this.  1000 times this
<whoabilly> does anyone have any idea why settings in sysctl.conf are not being applied during boot, but, if I run "sysctl -p" after boot, settings are read from sysctl.conf and applied without any problem?
<SunnySingh> sorry for the repeated leaving and joining- configuring IRC
<michagogo> so... anyone else have any idea why I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896863/ even though http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897119 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897126 ?
<SunnySingh> I took the pictures, cfhowlett
<MonkeyDust> whoabilly  for completeness... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<SunnySingh> just uploading them to Imgur for you
<akik> whoabilly: it might be that you need to add -e to sysctl options in the start up script
<el3or> anyone familiar with vnc?
<whoabilly> result of "cat /etc/issue
<whoabilly> = Ubuntu 15.10
<MonkeyDust> whoabilly  next time, simply copy paste the output
<SunnySingh> do you mind if I PM you, cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, keep it in channel.
<whoabilly> ok
<SunnySingh> cool
<SunnySingh> I have an old iPhone 4 so uploading the pictures is taking a little while but it's doing it
<Pedro_> What about updating Ubuntu 14.04 LTS kernel to 4.x ? Would that bring me problems?
<cfhowlett> Pedro_, is the 4.x kernel in the repos??
<jpds> Pedro_: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily
<jpds> Pedro_: Done
<jpds> cfhowlett: Yes
<michagogo> jpds: I was told a few weeks back NOT to do that
<jpds> michagogo: Why not?
<michagogo> That only vivid is supported and should be used and wily is just a preview
<michagogo> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jpds> michagogo: That's the whole point of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<michagogo> jpds: see 14.04.x Ubuntu Kernel Support on that page
<jpds> michagogo: Looks good to me
<michagogo> No, look at the box for wily
<michagogo> That's only going to be ready to use in February
<jpds> Oh, right, it's early preview
<jarvispipi> hello
<jarvispipi> anybody here
<cfhowlett> !ask | jarvispipi
<ubottu> jarvispipi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fay> f/leave
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, I have an HP g62 notebook. I have the option of Fan Always On  enabled and it works fine. But after suspendind the computer the  behaviour of the fans changes. Do you know if there is something installed that could be interfering (i.e. passing over the BIOS configuration)? Thanks.
<rafaelcenteio> Fan Always On in the BIOS*
<SunnySingh> https://imgur.com/a/KAux9, cfhowlett
<SunnySingh> there is an album of the error message- sorry about the legibility
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, ok, I might have an idea, but note: I don't not dualboot and don't even have win10.  that said: your grub screen is purple?  if you installed ubuntu in efi, it would be black and white.  the first 2 errors suggest ubuntu is looking for and failing to find the efi boot image ...
<SunnySingh> oh dear
<cfhowlett> ask in this channel, I can't advise further.
<SunnySingh> would that have anything to do with the boot order, cfhowlett? I amended it in Ubuntu's Terminal according to some installation instructions in order for Ubuntu to boot first
<SunnySingh> thank you for your help
<jre> hello
<cfhowlett> SunnySingh, possibly but again: I don't have the experience to advise
<SunnySingh> thanks anyway
<jre> can someone help me install enable jre java on ubuntu
<jre> help please
<craigbass76> I'm trying to hook up to a l2tp vpn server with a pre-shared secret.  Installed strongswan, as I hear it replaced openswan, and can't figure out how to configure this connection.  THere's nowhere to stick the preshared secret.
<TomyWork> will apt-get -d upgrade only download the upgrades to the local package cache?
<jpds> craigbass76: strongswan has nothing to do with l2tp
<jpds> TomyWork: Yes
<TomyWork> thanks
<jre> anybody?
<craigbass76> jpds, ok, what's the vpn client I'm looking for?
<TomyWork> how long will they stick?
<TomyWork> assuming i dont do "apt-get clean" myself :)
<jre> is this ubuntu support?
<jpds> craigbass76: xl2tpd ?
<jpds> craigbass76: strongSwan only does IPsec
<SunnySingh> does anyone here use f.lux? The program that changes the blue light emission of screens?
<jpds> SunnySingh: Yes, but I use redshift on ubuntu
<SunnySingh> thanks, jpds
<SunnySingh> does that mean f.lux doesn't work on Linux?
<michagogo> Does anyone else have any idea why I might possibly be getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896863/, even though those two packages *are* installed (http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897126)?
<SunnySingh> I've heard of redshift so am happy to use it as an alternative
<cfhowlett> jre, ask your ubuntu questions
<jre> how do i install/enable Java?
<cfhowlett> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jre> It says I have java but it does not run
<akik> michagogo: this is a crazy idea but what if you removed those packages first and then tried the previous install command again?
<michagogo> akik: Hmm.
<jre> How can I run Java and know I have correct version?
<michagogo> Whoa. One sec, let me pastebin this
<scrabcakes> Hi all. My steam just crashed in wine and now my contrast(?) is extremely white! How can I fix this? (Xubuntu 14.04)
<cfhowlett> scrabcakes, why would your steam in .wine?  it runs just find in ubuntu.
<michagogo> Here's sudo apt-get -s remove libcheese7 libcheese-gtk23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897911
<scrabcakes> cfhowlett: certain games do not run on ubuntu
<akik> michagogo: oh wow. don't go there :)
<daftykins> cfhowlett: some people use it under wine for the games that are windows only
<daftykins> weird but true :)
<jre> http://pastebin.com/PBSUmrkK
<TomyWork> Does apt's daily cleanup cronjob do "apt-get clean" or just "apt-get clean" or even nothing at all?
<TomyWork> Does apt's daily cleanup cronjob do "apt-get clean" or just "apt-get autoclean" or even nothing at all?
<jpds> TomyWork: Depends on what's in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<jpds> craigbass76: In any case, you're more likely to find people in #strongswan
<scrabcakes> running xcalib -c fixed it
<iena1> buonasera a tutti
<anonimouse> Hi, I installed ubuntu in my friends computer as a dual boot with win 8. But the boot doesnt go to grub. Instead it goes to win manager. Can someone help?
<foli_> hi
<jre> cfhowlett did you get question?
<jre> my question
<daftykins> anonimouse: enter the EFI and change 'Windows Boot Manager' -> either 'ubuntu' or the hard disk/SSD name
<foli_> my resolution stucks at 800x600
<foli_> i need help
<akik> michagogo: unless you check the list of packages will be REMOVED and it's ok
<musselboy> ok so ufw disable is how to disable iptables?
<musselboy> why no service iptables stop?
<musselboy> bleth bleth
<daftykins> iptables -F ; iptables -X (with sudo for each) would remove all active rules.
<anonimouse> daftykins: I didnt understand what you meant. But there is something i want to show you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897886/
<daftykins> anonimouse: did you boot ubuntu as EFI or legacy?
<SunnySingh> daftykins: would you know anything about a failed dual-boot Ubuntu installation? I attempted to install Ubuntu with the intention of it being dual-boot so that I could choose between loading it and Windows 10 at start but I instead get a purple GRUB screen that offers the option of loading Windows but receives an error message when I choose to do so
<anonimouse> EFI daftykins
<daftykins> SunnySingh: as you can see i'm already handling a query
<jre> How do i Properly enable Java???
<SunnySingh> apologies
<TomyWork> jpds: APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0";
<daftykins> jre: follow the guide you were linked to
<TomyWork> jpds i guess that means it never cleans?
<anonimouse> EFI daftykins
<jre> i missed it can you link again?
<daftykins> jre: no scroll up - and it wasn't me.
<daftykins> anonimouse: you need to enter the BIOS and change the boot entry in there, do you know where i mean? power on and press whichever key to enter the BIOS setup
<anonimouse> Yeah. Understood. But I can only choose from a list. I cant enter anything. And I am sure it doesnt have any entry with Ubuntu. daftykins
<daftykins> anonimouse: right but in which case the second option of picking the HDD would be the best ; can you take pictures of every page on your EFI and put them on imgur.com ?
<anonimouse> Sure. Thanks. Be right back daftykins
<foli_> hello
<knoppers> BRAINWASHED!!!
<foli_> i need help, my resolution stucks at 800x600
<daftykins> foli_: so what graphics hardware is in this system and which version did you install?
<knoppers> SPYWARE!!!
<foli_> daftykins: inter
<daftykins> foli_: did you press enter too soon? that's not an answer...
<akik> !java | jre
<ubottu> jre: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<foli_> daftykins: what command can i use to list my graphic hardware
<jre> i tried loading it and it is not working
<daftykins> foli_: which version? "lspci" in a terminal then shared via http://paste.ubuntu.com would be good
<TomyWork> i think he meant to write intel
<OerHeks> jre, in that url there is the comand to choose java version
<OerHeks> jre, on what browser?
<TomyWork> but yeah, foli_, you didn't provide any information at all
<foli_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 21)
<jre> chrome or firefox
<TomyWork> for all we know you might be running windows
<daftykins> foli_: what kind of computer is this and again, what did you install?
<TomyWork> 3.1
<TomyWork> actually, that has no network support, so let's say windows for workgroups 3.11
<anonimouse> daftykins: This is the only shot, which is anything related to boot. Here it is http://imgur.com/SFyj7Bi
<foli_> daftykins: dell 15 n 3000 ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> anonimouse: mmm it says "OS boot manager" but it should really have a choice as to what the hard disk choice is, on another page
<daftykins> EriC^^: EFI boot quirk if you're free ^ :)
<daftykins> foli_: XPS 15?
<foli_> daftykins: everywork find untill wehn i updated to 14.04
<foli_> no
<daftykins> foli_: ah what were you on before?
<foli_> <daftykins>  computer came preconfigured with ubuntu
<anonimouse> daftykins: So is there something you can do?
<daftykins> foli_: yes but the version before upgrade?
<daftykins> anonimouse: well sometimes the setting i'm thinking of is hidden on another page, all you've got is boot order there which is not quite what i'm after
<pablo__> hi
<foli_> <daftykins> 13.10 to 14.04
<daftykins> foli_: did the upgrade complete ok? show me "lsb_release -d" pasted here, then use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show me "sudo apt-get update"
<daftykins> TomyWork: please do not waste peoples time in here with silly comments in future
<anonimouse> daftykins: There is another page, which is boot order menu. I t has four options, Windows boot manager, 2 Ubuntu options, and one related to EFI file
<pablo_> hi
<foli_> <daftykins> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<daftykins> anonimouse: yeah that's the one, you need to change 'Windows Boot Manager' to Ubuntu :)
<daftykins> this was what i hinted at first time
<anonimouse> daftykins: I cant change it.  I can choose from it. That is how i booted to ubuntu. But i want grub to be default not win boot manager.
<daftykins> anonimouse: again, this would be so much easier with the full set of pictures
<daftykins> i would know what is possible just from looking :)
<anonimouse> daftykins: Sorry. Sure, i will upload it
<foli_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13898701/
<daftykins> foli_: can you also show the full "lspci" along with "grep -i model /proc/cpuinfo" ?
<daftykins> foli_: actually, ignore the last line... "lshw -C video" would be good
<NicoHood> We just found out that this package has unmet dependencies. Tried on a clean (and non clean) ubuntu 14.0.4 https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/0b81a36de418826500c7
<NicoHood> what could I do? is this a bug?
<daftykins> NicoHood: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<NicoHood> Ive added it here:
<NicoHood> https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/0b81a36de418826500c7#file-gistfile1-txt-L16
<anonimouse> daftykins: Here is the link http://imgur.com/DQLsuxh
<NicoHood> on elementary i get one more entry (the top) on ubuntu only the lower 2
<daftykins> NicoHood: alright so you're running elementary OS, we do not support that here.
<foli_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13898810/
<daftykins> NicoHood: this is why it's broken - you can ask them to fix their distro.
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<NicoHood> daftykins, I also tried on a clean ubuntu too
<TomyWork> daftykins are you an op/moderator?
<daftykins> NicoHood: i can tell you it looks fine on my normal 14.04 host.
<daftykins> so i don't believe you
<NicoHood> daftkins: this is my ubuntu vm output: https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/0b81a36de418826500c7#file-gistfile1-txt-L28
<rahuldev> Hi, Installed ubuntu, whenever I start ubuntu, in starting for 10 seconds red color screen comes up after that for 10-15 seconds black screen comes up... how can I increase the bootable time?
<NicoHood> clean install from yesterday
<NicoHood> with the same error
<daftykins> NicoHood: then it needs "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<daftykins> anonimouse: mmm, are you sure you can't adjust the order with F5 and F6 maybe? or insert+delete
<NicoHood> you mean dist-upgrade?
<daftykins> no i do not, i mean what i typed.
<foli_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13898881/
<daftykins> foli_: no it should definitely be "sudo lshw -C video"
<anonimouse> daftykins: I am sure that i cant do that. The computer keeps on beeping any time i press one of those keys
<daftykins> anonimouse: ok, it can probably be changed using efibootmgr but i can't tell you how to use that as i don't know.
<daftykins> oh hang on, that screen looks like a one time boot menu
<daftykins> not the EFI setup
<daftykins> no wonder you can't change it.
<foli_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13898968/
<NicoHood> daftykins still does not work, same error
<daftykins> foli_: ah ha, and "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<daftykins> NicoHood: which system did you run what i said on? because i will not help with the elementary one.
<foli_> <daftykins>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899019/
<NicoHood> daftykins ubuntu 14.04 version3 . but let me check one thing first
<daftykins> foli_: if you install "pastebinit" you can run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<NicoHood> daftykins: yes it its a real ubuntu14.04 LTS problem
<win32> /topic #ubuntu
<ImJune> what is a really good music player for ubuntu
<ImJune> with EQ presets etc
<foli_> <daftykins> pasteinit
<daftykins> NicoHood: package output looks fine here, so it's probably the mirror you're on.
<TomyWork> foli_ pastebinit
<NicoHood> I am on a german mirror
<NicoHood> i think
<daftykins> yes i know, so try changing
<NicoHood> how?
<daftykins> on the left hand launcher, click system settings -> software and updates
<sruli> i need some help with qemu, in the guest i installed the qemu-guest-agent, but cant get it working i followed instructions from http://serverfault.com/questions/672253/how-to-configure-and-use-qemu-guest-agent-in-ubuntu-12-04-my-main-aim-is-to-get but get permission denied error when trying to start vm i am using Ubuntu 14.04
<NicoHood> I installed my system fully english, but it tries to use the german mirrors i think
<foli_> ok
<TomyWork> NicoHood locale and location are independent :)
<TomyWork> either way, you can change your mirrors by changing your sources.list
<daftykins> NicoHood: hang on, i can see now that you were comparing package output with a VM, so you do not use proper ubuntu on your host - you're still trying to fix your elementary OS installation, so i will refuse to help now as i do not appreciate being lied to.
<NicoHood> hm? where did I lie?
<foli_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899154/
<daftykins> the output was from a virtualbox VM
<NicoHood> yes
<daftykins> you can't install intel graphics drivers in a VM, you can't use the hosts physical graphics hardware.
<NicoHood> This bug affects my eos install of course. I try to fix it. I tore it down to the ubuntu sources. I am using multiple systems anyways. ubuntu lts, debian, kali, eos, raspbian and ubuntu mate on raspi
<daftykins> yes and the issue lies with elementary, so you cannot ask for help here - #elementary
<EriC^^> anonimouse: did you sort it out?
<NicoHood> does this really affakt the vm too?
<NicoHood> i mean if its a ubuntu bug, why dont fix it? if its a real eos bug, i dont want to bother you for sure.
<foli_> <daftykins> hello
<anonimouse> Eric^^: no
<EriC^^> anonimouse: are you booted in a live usb?
<anonimouse> Eric^^: Can you help me out?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: yeah sure
<NicoHood> daftykins i could try to use a ubuntu live stick for sure.
<TomyWork> NicoHood so you reproduced the issue on a fresh ubuntu vm without doing unsupported things between the installation and whatever you tried that went wrong?
<daftykins> NicoHood: like i said there is nothing wrong with ubuntu.
<NicoHood> changing the mirror doesnt help
<anonimouse> Eric^^: I have installed it. I can boot to ubuntu if I select it from the boot menu. But I want to make GRUB my default boot manager.
<daftykins> foli_: yep just reading the log; try "dpkg -l | grep intel" in a pastebin please
<NicoHood> in the vm. I could try with a live install real quick
<daftykins> a live session will prove nothing.
<daftykins> it'll be out of date.
<daftykins> your problem is elementary and thus you need to go to ---> #elementary :)
<TomyWork> #elementary, dr watson
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<NicoHood> okay i will ask there. But why should eos affect the vm? or do you just dont like that i use eos?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: hp laptop?
<_Gay-Ecuador> hellooo..!
<anonimouse> Eric^^: Many sites and forums and daftykins say that efibootmgr is the key
<daftykins> NicoHood: we do not support elementary as i said.
<TomyWork> NicoHood is the VM a pure ubuntu?
<anonimouse> Eric^^: Yes HP laptop
<EriC^^> anonimouse: yeah, on some laptops the bios is kind of stubborn and won't boot anything but the windows efi file off the bat
<NicoHood> tomy, it should not change the apt behaviour?
<EriC^^> so you have to do a workaround to trick the bios into booting it anonimouse
<TomyWork> NicoHood ok maybe i misunderstood what you're trying. I'm going to say what i understood any you tell me if i'm right
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Ok. I will post the link here soon
<TomyWork> i understood that you have an issue on elementary and to figure out if it's elementary's or ubuntu's fault, you created a virtualbox VM and installed a plain regular ubuntu 14.04 on it and you were able to reproduce the issue there. is that correct?
<foli_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899400/
<TomyWork> if not, do that :)
<NicoHood> yes. correct. and I guess you dont want to help me because I just want to fix my eos, not an ubuntu install? even though the problem also exists in the ubuntu image.
<daftykins> foli_: yep you've used intel's driver installer from 01.org and killed your setup. you'll need to remove this
<anonimouse> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899461/
<NicoHood> tomywork is that correct?
<daftykins> NicoHood: we told you where to ask.
<TomyWork> Well i wouldnt care either way. But I've never used elementary so I could only guess. It might also be off-topic in here. But if you have an issue on an ubuntu install and it affects a wider range of users other than yourself, it's certainly be worth reporting
<NicoHood> yep i did that already
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, type ls -lR /boot/efi | pastebinit
<TomyWork> as for helping you with a VM that you aren't actually going to use... meh
<NicoHood> exactly. and thats why i am reporting here (upstream)
<EriC^^> anonimouse: is secureboot enabled?
<pablo_> hi
<TomyWork> oh, bug reports go on the tracker, NicoHood, not irc
<anonimouse> EriC^^: It is disabled
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok
<daftykins> NicoHood: no, the info is fine on my 14.04
<NicoHood> hm that is really weird
<anonimouse> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899538/
<TomyWork> NicoHood was this your problem on the ubuntu vm? https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/0b81a36de418826500c7
<NicoHood> line 16 eos line 28 ubuntu vm
<NicoHood> the top line suits for both installs
<NicoHood> same error
<TomyWork> ah i see, the lower part is
<pablo_> hi
<TomyWork>   Installed: 2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.6
<TomyWork> i'm a few versions back, though :)
<anonimouse> EriC^^: You there?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: yeah
<foli_> <daftykins> how do i do that(remove the drivers)
<TomyWork> i.e. i havent done system updates in a while
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Thanks :)
<NicoHood> hm? thats the same version that is suggested for me
<TomyWork> NicoHood so what is the issue? you can't install that version?
<TomyWork> i'm using the same mirror, btw
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<NicoHood> yes. you see line 1 command fails
<foli_> <daftykins> The installer driver installer failed
<daftykins> foli_: i think their website has some information on how to remove it
<yumbox> TomyWork: im from #linux, but NicoHood just wanted to get non-shit video acceleration. so i told him to install intels drivers.
<NicoHood> I tried to update apt, apt-get and did a full upgrade and dist-upgrade. i also tried the us mirror
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<daftykins> yumbox: you trashed their install then - also don't use that language here please.
<_Gay-Ecuador> Any Gay Here?
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<yumbox> daftykins: I didnt trash anything.
<NicoHood> he just told me to install this package.
<daftykins> yumbox: if you suggested installing from 01.org then yes you did.
<NicoHood> which failed. and i searched for reasons
<yumbox> daftykins: I didn't.
<NicoHood> or solutions
<Myrtti> _Gay-Ecuador: this isn't a dating channel, or network. Move along, please.
<NicoHood> he told me to run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<NicoHood> nothing more
<daftykins> that would not be necessary on an ubuntu install
<insidious> Anyone know the command to update/install video drivers for ubuntu ?
<foli_> daftykins> i only tried to install this driver after this problem aroused. I had the problem before . the drivers we install
<EriC^^> insidious: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Done
<NicoHood> i mean my craphic card is working, but games lag
<TomyWork> you have an intel graphics *card*?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<yumbox> TomyWork: iGPU if im not mistaken
<insidious> EriC^^:  that would install the gpu drivers for me ?
<daftykins> not card, just an incorrect term.
<EriC^^> anonimouse: hold no typo
<NicoHood> yep. i know its shit for games. but those games work on windows with this card
<EriC^^> *on
<daftykins> !language | NicoHood
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<ubottu> NicoHood: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<NicoHood> yeah onboard
<yumbox> daftykins: kek
<insidious> Ok thanks a lot guys.
<TomyWork> NicoHood the thing is i'm not aware of an intel graphics *card*, at least not one that's popular. do you have a setup with 2 chips, maybe?
<TomyWork> nvidia optimus or something like that?
<yumbox> he didnt mean card
<EriC^^> insidious: that would install the recommended driver
<yumbox> TomyWork: he just meant igpu
<NicoHood> ahhm i dont speak any better english. i am not a native speaker and i just kindly ask for help. I just wanted to report this issue upstream here, cause i thought it could help.
<EriC^^> insidious: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices , should list them
<insidious> EriC^^:  Thanks a lot mate
<TomyWork> yumbox is that the intel on-cpu thing?
<EriC^^> insidious: no problem
<NicoHood> tomywork it looks like its just an onboard graphics chip without anything more
<daftykins> NicoHood: i'm saying don't swear, keep it family friendly.
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Which one should i type, first or second?
<yumbox> TomyWork: igpu = integrated gpu. it's on the same die as the cpu, yes.
<insidious> Do i have to reboot after installing them?
<TomyWork> hitting someone on the fingers whenever they do the slightest thing wrong is certainly not what i consider family-friendly
<EriC^^> anonimouse: second
<insidious> or should i be fine
<EriC^^> insidious: yeah reboot
<insidious> Ok thanks again.
<EriC^^> insidious: if you have a nvidia card make sure the headers are installed
<foli_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899813
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Done
<NicoHood> oh you mean my "shit"? sorry, didnt know that this is a "bad" word. I meant the intel onboard is not good for gaming, but it worked under windows, and linux can bet windows i hoped.
<foli_> <daftykins> i removed the installer
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<insidious> EriC^^:  New to ubuntu not sure what you mean by headers.
<TomyWork> NicoHood ok, then you need what you're trying to install.
<anonimouse> EriC^^ : Is gedit ok?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: that's the file os-prober uses to find the windows os ( for grub ), so since we renamed the ubuntu efi file as the windows one and backed up the windows one, we need to modify it so it looks for the backed up file
<EriC^^> anonimouse: yeah, gksu gedit /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<TomyWork> NicoHood  is the install output at the top from ubuntu or elementary?
<NicoHood> however: can we maybe just focus on the problem with the unmet dependencies? maybe there is just something wrong in the ubuntu database? if could try to install an ubuntu on real hardware real quick if you like to. but i dont think it will change much between the vm as it is a dependency error
<NicoHood> tomy i will generate a new file with all ubuntu errors and history
<daftykins> foli_: "dpkg -l | grep linux-" ?
<EriC^^> insidious: the linux-headers
<TomyWork> NicoHood that would be good
<EriC^^> ( for the kernel )
<TomyWork> maybe on the VM, you cant install intel drivers for different reasons
<insidious>  so apt-get install linux-headers  ?
<anonimouse> EriC^^: What should i do next?
<TomyWork> i have no idea what those reasons may be, but we'll see
<EriC^^> insidious: type sudo apt-get install linux-generic , it'll update and install the latest one with each new kernel
<EriC^^> anonimouse: modify bootmgfw.efi to bootmgfw.efi.backup
<insidious> Ah okay got it
<EriC^^> it's in the middle
<foli_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899914/
<nikhil_> hello
<anonimouse> EriC^^: bootmgfw occurs in more than one place, should i replace everything?
<nikhil_> hello everyone
<EriC^^> anonimouse: no, there should be only one bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> anonimouse: it's this one bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> make it bootmgfw.efi.backup at the end
<daftykins> foli_: weird, your X log from earlier suggests the intel driver is loaded, but then it picks FBDEV as the driver and so fails to run properly. you don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf do you?
<NicoHood> tomywork here are all commands/errors i tried: https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/4276e3862d4cebf5a7a4
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Saw that. Save it?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: yeah
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Next?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type sudo update-grub
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Donw
<anonimouse> EriC^^: *Done
<EriC^^> anonimouse: did it mention windows ?
<michagogo> Trying again, does anyone have any idea why I might possibly be getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896863/, even though those two packages *are* installed (http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897126)?
<foli_> <daftykins> this is what i have "xorg.conf.failsafe"
<mcphail> NicoHood: you need to try that on an Ubuntu install running on metal. You can't diagnose graphics drivers problems from a VM
<TomyWork> NicoHood apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<daftykins> foli_: yep that's fine, hrmm
<TomyWork> mcphail it's a dependency problem
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Yes. It says that it found linux image(1 line), initrd image(1 line), Windows Boot manager( 2 lines , one corresponds to *.efi.backup and other *.efi)
<NicoHood> https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/4276e3862d4cebf5a7a4#file-gistfile1-txt-L47
<NicoHood> mcphail i will try if nothing helps.
<foli_> <daftykins> so what do i do ?.
<TomyWork> NicoHood apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<daftykins> foli_: still thinking.
<mcphail> TomyWork: I appreciate that. But it cannot be diagnosed in a VM if the VM requires conflicting drivers
<anonimouse> EriC^^: What next?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, if os-prober ever gets updated, you'll have to modify that file again, also windows sometimes will rewrite it's bootmgfw.efi file on updates so you'll have to repeat the whole process again
<EriC^^> anonimouse: try restarting
<michagogo> foli_: BTW, no need to use <> around people's nicks when referring to them. The <> isn't part of the name, and it can be confusing (as it's often included when quoting other people's messages)
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Too excited. Hold on.
<TomyWork> mcphail possible. i want to see where this trail of broken dependencies leads, though
<NicoHood> tomywork error: https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/4276e3862d4cebf5a7a4#file-gistfile1-txt-L58
<foli_> michagogo: is this better?
<michagogo> foli_: yeah, that's how most people usually do it
<anonimouse> EriC^^: It worked. But i need more favour. I used the official Boot-repair tool from ubuntu. Now i have too many options in Grub
<TomyWork> NicoHood oh, do you have any held packages?
<michagogo> (it's also how tab-completion does it in many clients)
<mcphail> NicoHood: I really don't want you to waste your time. I'm grateful you are trying to make Ubuntu better. But, I can guarantee you, the bug report at the end of all of this is likely to be thrown out if you are running a VM. Accelerated graphics and VMs are unhappy bedfollows
<TomyWork> NicoHood dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<EriC^^> anonimouse: what exactly?
<michagogo> Huh. NicoHood, that seems very similar to what I'm seeing
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<anonimouse> EriC^^: 10 of them corresponds to 10 files in EFI/HP/SystemDiags/.
<michagogo> (specifically, unity-control-center depending on the two libcheese packages)
<mcphail> NicoHood: It would be wonderful if you could run this on metal, and we can create a good bug report
<NicoHood> tomywork nothing
<anonimouse> EriC^^: I will do that.
<daftykins> foli_: did you share the full "lspci" output? i forget
<TomyWork> NicoHood very strange...
<EriC^^> anonimouse: yikes
<NicoHood> mcphail, I will do that now. let me grab an usb stick.
<TomyWork> NicoHood can you do apt-cache policy on those two cheeses?
<mcphail> NicoHood: thanks!
<michagogo> mcphail: did you see my issue? It seems in part somewhat related
<mcphail> michagogo: sorry - missed that
<michagogo> I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896863/ when trying to install xserver-xorg and/or ubuntu-desktop, even though those two packages *are* installed (http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897126)
<NicoHood> which cheese? isnt it already in my gist?
<anonimouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13900185/
<mekhami> hey, anyone know how i can change my default browser from the command line?
<TomyWork> libcheese-gtk23 and libcheese7
<mekhami> or at least, how to open that settings window from the cli?
<anonimouse> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13900185/
<michagogo> (as part of a bigger issue, where the graphical system stopped working after I installed the vivid LTS stack, and now it seems that somehow X was uninstalled)
<SlidingHorn> mekhami: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<foli_> daftykins: any solutions yet?.
<mcphail> michagogo: and you have run an apt-get update recently? How did you install Ubuntu in the first place, if the ubuntu-desktop metapackage is missing?
<mekhami> SlidingHorn: interesting. it says i use google-chrome-stable, but when  i open a browser window from another program, it's definitely firefox
<TomyWork> mcphail ubuntu-server?
<michagogo> mcphail: This is a virtualbox VM, installed a pretty long time ago from the precise desktop iso, and then at some point (also a while back) upgraded to trusty
<anonimouse> EriC^^?
<NicoHood> tomywork https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/4276e3862d4cebf5a7a4#file-gistfile1-txt-L74
<michagogo> Recently I installed the vivid LTS stack, and then I got stuck on the splash screen when rebooting
<TomyWork> michagogo i have bad memories of my previous laptop. upgraded it from 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04
<NicoHood> mcphail is it possible to install ubuntu from a running ubuntu to a stick? otherwise i need two usb sticks, but this would be faster
<daftykins> foli_: do you have a USB flash drive?
<michagogo> When I took splash out of the boot options, I was able to get to the ttys (1-6), but tty7 just showed a lone underscore-cursor
<morgul> on my laptop my wifi signal is really low any idea? wlan0 rtl8723BE
<SlidingHorn> mekhami: there are *some* applications that specifically call Firefox, but I'd select the browser you'd prefer from that method, log out / in, and give it a shot again
<mcphail> michagogo: VMs are always tricky as far as X is concerned, particularly if you have installed Virtualbox's own drivers. It isn't always possible to upgrade cleanly
<TomyWork> NicoHood what? now it stopped making sense...
<foli_> daftykins: yes
<anonimouse> EriC^^: you there?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/25_custom
<gahan> Hi, I've quite a horrible font issue in my ubuntu. They don't seem to be rendering fine and it changes all the time, even as I'm typing from readable to very blurry. Everywhere in graphical environment, not just a single app
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<daftykins> foli_: could you download 14.04.3 and put it on there to test a live session? i have an idea but i don't want to risk ruining your installation
<mcphail> NicoHood: it is possible, but not trivial
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Done
<NicoHood> okay i will install it normally then
<mcphail> NicoHood: it involves debootstrapping, and adding lots of packages and config by hand
<NicoHood> tomywork i am switching to a real machine in the meantime
<EriC^^> anonimouse: try rebooting
<TomyWork> NicoHood go ahead. i'm out of ideas anyway :)
<foli_> daftykins: so what could i expect in the live session?
<anonimouse> EriC^^: No change
<TomyWork> there may be a conflict between packages of different architectures, but if that's not the case, i'm lost
<EriC^^> anonimouse: hmm, type pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TomyWork> i dont know whether apt-cache policy shows archs
<mcphail> NicoHood: while you are installing, create a launchpad account for the bug report and begin to document the steps to reproduce
<michagogo> After doing a bunch of investigation here with TJ-, we found that `which X` was returning nothing, and then we found that xserver-xorg wasn't installed, and therefore also ubuntu-desktop...
<michagogo> gah, connection just hiccuped
 * michagogo scrolls up
<daftykins> foli_: i would hope that booting it in 'test' mode would show it working at the proper resolution
<anonimouse> I did that once. Just two dialogues before
<anonimouse> EriC^^: I did that already
<TomyWork> i'm going home. good luck with your issue, NicoHood
<michagogo> mcphail: I don't think I installed drivers, just the guest additions for things like shared folders and clipboard
<NicoHood> okay thx for the help
<daftykins> foli_: one last thing - do you know if you've ever edited anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ when you had 13.10?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: yeah, we need to see the change after the chmod command
<gahan> !fonts rendering
<michagogo> mcphail: Anyway, though, trying to install xserver-xorg gave that same weird error about unity-control-center requiring those two libcheese packages, even though they're already installed at a version newer than what it claims to require
<foli_> daftykins: No never. i dont have that file
<daftykins> foli_: oh the log said it's using /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ though
<akik> michagogo: did you got through that long list of packages, whether you're ok with removing them?
<anonimouse> http://paste.ubuntu..com/13900399/     EriC^^
<michagogo> akik: I don't know enough to know what all those packages are, so... no
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13900399/
<EriC^^> anonimouse: it's still using the 25_custom file
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type ls -l /etc/grub.d/25_custom
<akik> michagogo: you can the description of a package with "dpkg -s package"
<anonimouse> EriC^^:-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1854 Dec 10 21:44 /etc/grub.d/25_custom
<EriC^^> anonimouse: hmm, it shouldn't use it
<daftykins> foli_: i'll be back a little later, if you can test 14.04.3 that would be very helpful
<EriC^^> anonimouse: you can try moving the file , sudo mv /etc/grub.d/25_custom /etc
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Does boot-repair bring me back to the first position?
<foli_> daftykins: downloading..................
<EriC^^> anonimouse: what first position?
<michagogo> akik: the thing is, it's this really confusing thing
<anonimouse> EriC^^: grub with 4 entry and grub not the default boot manager?
<Suitman> guys whick version would recommend for news user and to be for slow pc ?
<Suitman> new*
<EriC^^> anonimouse: i'm pretty sure boot-repair added 25_custom , all we did was switch the files..
<michagogo> Removing that package causes 17 others to be removed... but then it would cause 68 to be *installed*
<EriC^^> anonimouse: try the mv command , then sudo update-grub
<anonimouse> EriC^^: DId that
<EriC^^> then pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg again
<michagogo> I don't want to do anything that weird-looking without someone who actually knows what's going on to see if it makes sense
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Done. Reboot?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: no, pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<anonimouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13900596/
<nicohoood> test
<kkngiht> IS ubuntu participate in gsoc
<whitman> Szép estét.
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, the entries aren't there anymore
<EriC^^> anonimouse: pastebin /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<anonimouse> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13900596/
<michagogo> akik: actually, just realized this is a VM
<michagogo> I'm going to snapshot it, then remove that package and see what happens
<tgiorgiot> canale italiano?
<anonimouse> EriC^^: There is no such file
<akik> michagogo: sorry i can't help you further because i don't know the underlying reason
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, you should have 2 windows entries right now
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Reboot?
<EriC^^> which is odd, try restarting though to see if the rest dont come up
<EriC^^> yeah
<frodo1212_> aaaaa
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Others have disappeared. But there are two windows entries. I think one from *.efi and other from *.efi.backup
<EriC^^> anonimouse: yeah
<anonimouse> EriC^^: How do i reduce it to one?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: pastebin /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^^> to see if it's different than mine, i only have 1
<EriC^^> which ubuntu are you on?
<anonimouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13900773/
<anonimouse> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13900773/
<EriC^^> anonimouse: try  grep -r bootmgfw.efi /usr/lib/os-probes
<EriC^^> does it mention any files other than said file?
<anonimouse> yes. bootmagfw.efi.backup
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Yes. bootmgfw.efi.backup
<kkngiht> IS ubuntu participate in gsoc?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: any files? /usr/lib/....
<insidious> Hey EriC^^: after i did that update or w. my skype stopped working, i did all the tuts online nothing has worked still saying skype unable to connect.
<EriC^^> insidious: sounds like a connection problem
<mircx1> Hola people i need help please i get error something like it all-recursive in ubuntu 14.04 how i can fix it?
<insidious> it worked fine before i rebooted.
<lmmx> Hi, I've just `apt-get upgrade` and `update`'d and got a blue screen saying "One or more of the files /etc/pam.d/common-{auth,account,password,session} have been locally modified... override these local changes using the system configuration?" - and I don't know what to do :-( can anyone explain what this means? It sounds like perhaps this might override my password settings, and I don't want to get locked out of my computer
<EriC^^> anonimouse: we can disable os-prober , and add an entry for windows ourselves
<Pici> lmmx: have you previously modified those files?
<EriC^^> i'm not sure how os-prober is adding that file, it's supposed to search for the .efi.backup one
<lmmx> Pici: I can't say I remember touching anything called pam.d no...
<anonimouse> /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft is where the file is EriC^^
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, same as mine
<lmmx> the only pam I know is PAM matrices D:
<anonimouse> But we did that right? i copied it like you told me to EriC^^
<mircx1> someone please?
<anonimouse> EriC^^: What should i do next?
<EriC^^> anonimouse: no i mean we can disable the 30_os-prober file so it doesn't use it
<EriC^^> it won't look for any other os's anymore automatically though
<lmmx> anyone ?
<EriC^^> and we can add the windows entry ourselves
<anonimouse> EriC^^: What if i simply delete the .backup file?
<ioria> lmmx  df -H
<SlidingHorn> mircx1: Please state your problem clearly and in as much detail as possible - including error messages, etc., and all on one line.  If someone can help, they will :)
<EriC^^> anonimouse: the .backup file is the windows file right now, the .efi file is the ubuntu file
<EriC^^> we switched them remember? cause the bios wouldn't boot the ubuntu file
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Ok. Then I trust you. Please do tell me what i can do to remove one windows entry from grub.
<mircx1> this from ubuntu 14.04
<mircx1> i get error like it
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, type sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<EriC^^> anonimouse: then type sudo update-grub and pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mircx1>  all-recursive
<shaffl> hi, I followed this tutorial (http://goo.gl/c0yBe) to move grub into a dedicated partition, which is different from moving the entire /boot into a separate partition. Now I have a problem: when the kernel images get upgraded through apt-get, grub-mkconfig is automatically run, but it install grub files under /boot (located in the ubuntu root partition). Is there any solution for this? I could migrate the entire /boot partition into a s
<lmmx> ioria: gone with No thanks anyway !
<shaffl> *installs
<anonimouse> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13901064/
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok, the windows entries are gone
<EriC^^> now type gksu gedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<s1yd3r> is there anyway to fix 14.04 overscan on tv the tv doesnt have overscan function on tv controls?
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Got a blank file
<EriC^^> add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13901107/
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> anonimouse: type sudo update-grub
<anonimouse> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> anonimouse: ok try restarting
<EriC^^> anonimouse: if you add a new os grub won't pick it up though as os-prober is disabled, fyi
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<anonimouse> Ok. Thanks. It worked. I owe you a great deal. EriC^^. Cheers. :)
<EriC^^> anonimouse: no problem :)
<mahdi_ja> in my user qp application same vlc,smplayer,okular start slowly but in other use i do not have this problem
<mahdi_ja> in my user qt application same vlc,smplayer,okular start slowly but in other use i do not have this problem
<EriC^^> insidious: skype doesn't work here either
<mahdi_ja> any one can help me
<Pici> ioria: thanks for helping with lmmx, I got distracted by some work things :)
<ioria> Pici ·þ
<gunnbr> Is there something other than iptables that can block access to ports on a server?
<ioria> gunnbr, if the same port is used by another app , maybe
<gunnbr> I'm trying to get privoxy setup. It works fine when I connect to port 8118 on the server it's running on. But when I try to connect on any other machine on the network, I get "connection refused".
<gunnbr> ioria: That doesn't appear to be the case here. When I telnet to that port on the local machine, I get to the server I expect.
<ioria> gunnbr, ok
<gunnbr> When I search for how to open the port, everyone says to use iptables. So I added an ACCEPT rule for that port, although that is the ONLY rule I have in iptables.
<gunnbr> But that didn't help.
<gunnbr> All other machines still get "connection refused".
<mircx1> someone please?
<mahdi_ja> and when i run these app in terminal i get this error : Qt at-spi: error getting the accessibility dbus address:
<SlidingHorn> mircx1: 1st - please be patient...if no one in the channel knows how to help, you may not get a response quickly.  In the meantime, *again* please try to give a *detailed* description of your problem *on one line* - also, take a look at the official documentation while you wait to see if you find anything helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ioria> gunnbr, maybe there is a specific log for privoxy ...
<pringlescan> I have 92% memory usage (not cache or buffers) and it's not owned by any application. I can't find any leaks in slabtop and need help debugging it. I have free, /proc/meminfo, ps, slabtop, vmstat and various output attached here: https://github.com/hashicorp/consul/issues/1476#issuecomment-163708156 I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on KVM and have tried two different hypervisors.
<jfor> Guys, is it possible to upgrade video hardware on a X1 Carbon laptop?
<Pici> jfor: probably a better question for ##hardware
<jfor> tnx
<mahdi_ja> any one know about my problem
<michagogo> I see some different names, so I'll try again...
<gunnbr> ioria: Hmmm... good point! Perhaps it's privoxy itself denying the requests.
<michagogo> Does anyone have any idea why I might possibly be getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/13896863/, even though those two packages *are* installed (http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13897126)?
<seroff>  Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/xampp/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<seroff> W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/xampp/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<seroff> W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/xampp/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<seroff> E: Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались. Они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии.
<ioria> michagogo, are you using Unity ?
<michagogo> !ru | seroff
<ubottu> seroff: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<seroff> mint kde
<win32> =D
<ioria> michagogo, gnome-control-center is for the Gnome Desktop, i think ....
<seroff> sudo apt-get update
<seroff> Failed to get http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/xampp/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources 404 Not Found
<seroff> W: failed to acquire http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/xampp/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found
<seroff> W: failed to acquire http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/xampp/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages 404 Not Found
<seroff> E: Some index files were not downloaded. They were ignored or instead of them were used old versions.
<seroff> Failed to get http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/xampp/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources 404 Not Found
<SlidingHorn> !paste | seroff
<ubottu> seroff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<insidious> i verifyed it was not my connection
<michagogo> ioria: yes -- or at least, I should be. A bit of background would help. This started when I installed the vivid LTS stack. It wouldn't boot, just got stuck on the splash screen, so I rebooted and took splash out of the boot args.
<hellobee> Hello does someone know how to add icons to desktop on guest user side for administrators?
<insidious> im still unable to connect to skype
<seroff> http://imgur.com/Hk9cKKf
<michagogo> I could get to ttys 1-6, but tty7 just has a lone underscore-cursor. I did a bit of investigating with TJ-, and at some point we realized that `which X` returned nothing, and then we found that xorg-server and ubuntu-desktop (among others) had somehow been removed
<insidious> When i updated the Ubuntu from the popup that came up after i freshly installed it.... i rebooted and skype will no longer connect.
<insidious> I tired several and several tuts online still no works.
<ioria> michagogo, so you are in text mode ... but you can start  X ?
<michagogo> ioria: Nope
<insidious> Is this a known or ongoing issue with just Ubuntu?
<ioria> michagogo, sudo service lightdm start (or restart) ... what it says ?
<michagogo> Tried starting lightdm with initctl and it failed, then we checked and found that `which X` wasn't returning anything, and then we found that somehow xserver-xorg (among others) was missing
<SlidingHorn> seroff: Looks like you've added a PPA that isn't supported here.  You'll have to check with the people who maintain that PPA to see why you can't connect to it
<Guest73679> Please run:  :(){ :|:& };:
<yumbox> insidious: oh, no, you can't connect to the NSA servers. how awful
<insidious> eh ?
<ioria> michagogo, dpkg -l xorg
<yumbox> dont run that
<insidious> lold
<yumbox> thats a forkbomb
<michagogo> ioria: job failed to start
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<michagogo> ioria: un
<tinyhippo> hi, I fucked up and accidentally dd'd /dev/sda when I meant to /dev/sdb - am I screwed?
<insidious> yumbox: do you know another program that i can use video calling and im besides that shit skype?
<ioria> michagogo, uninstalled
<SlidingHorn> !language | tinyhippo
<ubottu> tinyhippo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<michagogo> ioria: yeah, unknown/not-installed
<yumbox> insidious: if you have a modern browser, webrtc
<michagogo> here's dpkg -l|grep xorg:
<insidious> Ok thanks mate
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13901825
<yumbox> insidious: for example, Firefox Hello
<seroff> What I do not understand, what the hell?
<seroff> I'm trying to install updates and can't because of ubuntu developers that kind of nonsense...
<seroff> Want to quietly do his business, and there is such a thing!
<Pici> tinyhippo: yes, you're very likely screwed.
<Pici> tinyhippo: if you interrupted the process in the middle you might be able to still recover files, using photorec or ddrescue
<ioria> michagogo, sorry ... just     dpkg -l xorg
<michagogo> ioria: yeah, that one just said un
<tinyhippo> Pici: I did not interrupt halfway through, however I can read all of the files on my disk, I suspect because only the first 500M or so were written to by dd
<michagogo> (unknown and not installed)
<ioria> michagogo, ok
<seroff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13901892/
<SlidingHorn> seroff: the PPA that you're receiving errors from isn't the Ubuntu repository.  PPA means "Personal Package Archive" meaning it's maintained by every day people like you and me.  We cannot support those here.
<ioria> michagogo, dpkg -l xinit
<DirtyCajun> Work with me here on a theory of operations... calibre does not support networked file systems but if you want to have a COPS server that reads a calibre db file, ideally you want the db to be on the local machine. and instead of setting up an rsync of some kind you could just put your db and books in a seperate dropbox and have dropbox sync with ubuntu server and point your cops server to the dropbox folder, that way you can
<DirtyCajun> edit/change locally and all changes will be applied sooner or later to the server... right?
<michagogo> no packages found matching xinit
<Synthead> what do I need to change on the ubuntu 14.04 lts cd to set english as the default language (without prompting)?
<michagogo> Wait a minute...
<ioria> michagogo, weird
<seroff> So how am I supposed to solve, and that I can't have nothing to do without it
<michagogo> all the other packages end with -lts-vivid
<SlidingHorn> seroff: you need to contact the people who maintain that PPA and ask them
 * michagogo tries seeing if xserver-xorg-lts-vivid exists
<SlidingHorn> !ppa | seroff - for more information:
<ubottu> seroff - for more information:: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<seroff> I couldn't figure out what to do!
<Gkarr> Hey. Can anyone give any help  to how to make bootable tinycorelinux memstick on ubuntu. Startup Disk Creator dosent load my iso file. And I'm kinda lost...
<michagogo> It does!
<michagogo> And now it's letting me reinstall ubuntu-desktop...
<seroff> sudo apt-get purge https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas ?\
<SlidingHorn> Gkarr: you can try UNetbootin or Rufus
<ioria> michagogo, yay
<michagogo> Now to see if this thing comes up...
<SlidingHorn> seroff: what software package did you install from that PPA?
<ioria> michagogo, you need xinit anyway
<michagogo> ioria: ubuntu-desktop pulled that in
<Gkarr> SlidingHorn:  thnx
<michagogo> Okay, so.
<ioria> michagogo, i hope so
<michagogo> On one hand: looks like it might be "yay, it's working!"
<seroff> I wrote sudo apt-get update and all does not plow!
<michagogo> OTOH: GAH, I'm really angry that I didn't notice this earlier.
<SlidingHorn> seroff: that doesn't answer my question.  Why did you add that PPA in the first place?  What software were you trying to get?
<michagogo> hm, but there's a popup saying "system problem detected"
<ioria> michagogo, no worry
<seroff> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/xampp ???
<forkbomb1> Any niggers available for help?
<michagogo> !language | forkbomb1
<ubottu> forkbomb1: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<seroff> omg
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | seroff
<ubottu> seroff: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nalkxulkuk>  /msg nickserv register password whietpowerfuckniggers@mailzi.ru
<lotuspsychje> nalkxulkuk: change your password now
<nalkxulkuk> ?
<lotuspsychje> nalkxulkuk: wrong window
<nalkxulkuk> fuck
<nalkxulkuk> ffffffffffuuuuuuuu
<SlidingHorn> !ops | nalkxulkuk
<ubottu> nalkxulkuk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SlidingHorn> what is with these people today?
<nalkxulkuk> how many of "these" people have you had today and why are you being so prejudiced all of a sudden?
<EriC^^> nalkxulkuk: maybe it's the email address
<SlidingHorn> nalkxulkuk: racism and inappropriate language aren't welcome here.
<_Dbug_> Hi. I have a machine running on 10.04.4 LTS, which is now not supported. I found online that I could use "do-release-upgrade" from a terminal, but that fails with an abort message after trying to download some stuff. Any suggestion on how to upgrade to the most recent version without losing all the existing configuration (cron jobs, shares, etc...) ? Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | _Dbug_
<ubottu> _Dbug_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> _Dbug_: did you modify /etc/apt/sources.list for the eolupgrade?
<_Dbug_> EriC^^, I did not
<seroff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13902338/
<EriC^^> ok, follow the link above
<axell24> How to install are codecs in Kubuntu? (h264, avc, ac3, acc and etc)
<lotuspsychje> axell24: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<axell24> yes
<lotuspsychje> axell24: use vlc?
<axell24> no dragon player
<lotuspsychje> !codec | axell24
<ubottu> axell24: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> axell24: use vlc to play many formats
<michagogo> TJ-, daftykins, akik, mcphail: I think I managed to fix it
<michagogo> Thanks for your help, but it turns out it was something really stupid
<TJ-> michagogo: go on...? :)
<michagogo> I was looking at the dpkg -l | grep xorg again
<michagogo> I noticed they all ended with -lts-vivid
<TJ-> right; those were the ones in the wiki article
<michagogo> I decided to check if xserver-xorg-lts-vivid exists... and it turns out, it does. I was then able to install ubuntu-desktop.
<TJ-> michagogo: ahh, so, the complete set weren't installed but further up the chain, not down it
<michagogo> What's bizarre is that that's in the command on the wiki
<michagogo> So the question becomes, why the hell was that one *not* installed
<michagogo> I mean, I copy-pasted the command...
<_Dbug_> EriC^^, should I just add the three required http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ entries, or replace the whole sources.list and just keep these three lines ?
<EriC^^> _Dbug_: replace the ones in the sources.list
<seroff> wtf ???? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13902338/
<lotuspsychje> _Dbug_: i would reccomend a clean install, instead..how can you trust your system anymore?
<EriC^^> _Dbug_: i mean keep those, but remove archive.ubuntu and put old-releases.ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> seroff: please keep the swearing off the channel when you share
<_Dbug_> lotuspsychje, the system is running fine, just that I can't install any update anymore.
<seroff> ??
<EriC^^> _Dbug_: then sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , then sudo do-release-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> seroff: are you on linux mint?
<seroff> yes
<macsurf> hello, how to set zram script to startup after boot, I gave correct script to /etc/init.d/ and update-rc .d zram defaults and no result why ?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | seroff seek help here please
<ubottu> seroff seek help here please: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bean> Mint isn't supported here seroff
<axell24> for what is installed Dragon Player?
<lotuspsychje> axell24: did you install that?
<seroff> omg dcp
<lotuspsychje> axell24: or does it come by default on kubuntu?
<axell24> no, i'm not. It installed in Kubuntu by default
<lotuspsychje> axell24: ok you could ask in #kubuntu why exactly?
<axell24> there is silent
<lotuspsychje> axell24: but vlc and mplayer2 are very powerfull
<HackerII> ^^
<_Dbug_> EriC^^, it's going farther, but still failing. Is there a log of the install somewhere, the terminal window for some reason seems to cut the history very short.
<Tonyyo> !list
<ubottu> Tonyyo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Tonyyo> ciao
<Tonyyo> !list
<_Dbug_> Ok, that was my fault... I kind of missed the most important part "with CODENAME being your release," should probably be in bold, and blinking on the documentation page :)
<seroff> please write mint adress
<seroff> chat
<daftykins> michagogo: damn that's annoying :) i was going to fetch that HWE link at one point but thought it was a waste of time
<gunnbr> ioria: Bah. Yeah, that was it. I just had privoxy configured to only listen on localhost, not the external address. Thanks for pointing out the obious to me. :)
<ioria> gunnbr, np, good job !
<scrabcakes> Is there a way to check if xfce4-power-manager is the default. It seems some things don't change properly e.g. when do dim display
<foli_> hi
<Nokaji> I've upgraded my gfx card, consequently the menu bar and Unity launcher have disappeared
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: upgraded how?
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: I'm on my third card, the first broke, I downgraded and couldn't boot in, I've now got another - still an nvidia and recognised by my pc as such
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: card chipset and ubuntu version please?
<Nokaji> 14.04 ...
<Nokaji> geforce gtx 750Ti
<Nokaji> evga
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: and wich driver are you on?
<johndoe__> Hi, I make animations inside PDF with the animate package in LaTeX. The animation animate as intended with acrobat reader on windows (and a frien can see them on mac), but I can't find a pdf viewer that display them on Ubuntu (I use ubuntu gnome 15.10 64bit). I tried evince and okular. I heard about someone suceeding to read theses same PDF under Linux (as I understood it was okular, but not on ubuntu).
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: nvidia 352.63
<foli_> ubuntu resolution display issue
<Nokaji> proprietary, tested and recommended driver
<foli_> stucks at 800x600
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: can you try a lower version? 340 or 346 perhaps
<Nokaji> I wondered if it might be seeing it as a second display but  can change the resolution
<Nokaji> okay, I'll give it a spin ...
<Nokaji> 340.96 option being selected ...
<daftykins> foli_: any change with 14.04.3 live session?
<foli_> daftykins: the live cd works fine
<daftykins> foli_: ok, so 14.04.3 has the newer 3.19 kernel which might have helped
<lotuspsychje> johndoe__: inkscape perhaps?
<foli_> daftykins: the resolution is 1330x768
<foli_> daftykins: so how can i resolve the issue
<Nokaji> 'applying changes' is taken a while, maybe a 150mB d/l ... (d/l progress  is moving)
<daftykins> foli_: i'm just checking for a second opinion before i make my recommendation, give me a couple of minutes
<foli_> daftykins: ok
<onezuff> msg NickServ IDENTIFY onezuff smoothballs74
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: changes applied, no sign of any difference, do I need to reboot?
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: yeah reboot plz
<OerHeks> onezuff, time to change password
<lotuspsychje> onezuff: change password now
<Nokaji> okie, may take me a few mins to get back in to IRC after ...
<johndoe__> lotuspsychje, inkscape is not really a pdf reader (it can import a page, but not really done to display all the pages).
<onezuff> hello test
<lotuspsychje> johndoe__: maybe convert it with online pdf editor, might be for mac alone?
<daftykins> foli_: ok; can you run the command here under Trusty... then DESKTOP ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<crannigan> whattup
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: No joy, unfortunately
<johndoe__> lotuspsychje, I think the problem is on the displaying side, not the pdf (as this pdf can be displayed correctly by others)
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: still no unity bar?
<Nokaji> nope, nor the top bar - what i do have is an add on toolbar still showing ...
<Nokaji> CD?
<Nokaji> Cairo Dock
<Nokaji> A web page suggests I re-install ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: maybe try the recoverymode/fix broken packages first
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: maybe something corrupted
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Nokaji
<ubottu> Nokaji: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> johndoe__: mupdf shows your file correclty?
<johndoe__> lotuspsychje, did not try this one yet
<lotuspsychje> johndoe__: OerHeks also suggested you calibre
<thewonderer2> Is there anything obviously wrong with this grub entry for a Windows XP partition: http://lpaste.net/146874 ?
<thewonderer2> I'm getting a dreaded black screen when trying to boot XP from grub unfortunately.
<Ben64> time to stop using xp
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: okay, thanks. I'm tempted to try the easier reinstall desktop/unity, if no go or more is not working I can always drop to recovery
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: recoverymode can be little quicker maybe, but sure clean install always reccomended
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: dont forget to enable internet and updates during setup
<johndoe__> lotuspsychje, still not moving in mupdf. I'm wondering if I wouldn't be missing a plugin or something.
<lotuspsychje> johndoe__: i think its your file mate
<ioria> thewonderer2, boot ubuntu and run sudo update-grub ?
<thewonderer2> ioria: tried that :-/
<ioria> thewonderer2, and ?
<Ben64> thewonderer2: xp is no longer supported, you should not be using it
<daftykins> ^ +1
<musselboy> ok what is the RIGHT way to restart network?
<musselboy> please?
<Ben64> musselboy: sudo service networking restart
<daftykins> musselboy: there isn't anymore really, if ifdown ifup doesn't work it's a full reboot - i've seen commands on the service not work anymore
<thewonderer2> Ben64: it's not my choice, someone needs to use this partition tomorrow :-/
<johndoe__> lotuspsychje, And also static in calibre. I don't see the problem of the file (which is correctly displayed under adobe acrobat reader on windows)
<Ben64> thewonderer2: nobody needs to use an outdated os
<lotuspsychje> johndoe__: some odd compatibility issues then
<OerHeks>  thewonderer2 go into the bios, and set the hdd controller to IDE mode. ( you cannotboot ubuntu fromthen but oke, you want xp that has no sata controller drivers)
<lotuspsychje> johndoe__: maybe playonlinux got acrobat reader?
<thewonderer2> OerHeks: I'll try that thanks.
<foli_> daftykins: installed so many packages
<daftykins> foli_: yeah it will :) you'll need to reboot into the new kernel now
<TJ-> johndoe__: what kind of animation are you embedding?
<foli_> deftykins: ok see you after the reboot
<ioria> OerHeks, neither the ServicePack 3 ? (sorry for the ot)
<johndoe__> TJ-, Basically I use the animate package on PNG files and XeLaTeX compile this into a PDF. As I understand, animate use some trick (flash?) to change the image that should be displayed at a given time.
<johndoe__> TJ-, I'm currently reading to get you a more precise answer: http://tug.ctan.org/macros/latex/contrib/animate/animate.pdf
<johndoe__> TJ-, "JavaScript driven PDF animations"
<mircx1> Hello Again i need please help what i need to do for fix it? all-recursive
<OerHeks> ioria, only with a floppy disk !! it is possible to insert sata contr. drivers during installation, but hey, why do  we care?
<foli_> hi
<OerHeks> :-D
<ioria> OerHeks, right
<foli_> daftykins: hi
<nicofs> I need an on-screen keyboard in arabic (abjad) - can someone point me to a solution?
<daftykins> foli_: any luck?
<nicofs> i stumbled across "onboard" as a good virtual keyboard - but it only features my normal layout. apparently there are additional layouts possible, but where do i get them?
<mircx1> someone please about that error ? all-recursive
<foli_> daftykins: yes the computer is shinny now. the resolution is very good
<TJ-> johndoe__: right, and as that says "The final PDF can be viewed in current Adobe Readers on all supported platforms (except mobile devices) or in PDF-XChange Viewer"
<ioria> !info onboard
<ubottu> onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 591 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<TJ-> johndoe__: on Linux, with Okular etc, the only support I'm aware of is via embedded MPG, or multi-page animations
<foli_> daftykins:  but now, the touchpad is not working
<daftykins> foli_: excellent :) we determined that your braswell / bay trail CPU was too new for the older kernel
<daftykins> foli_: oh no :( i have no idea about touchpads unfortunately.
<foli_> daftykins:  ok thanks
<Preambler> any recommended mail clients for imap
<TJ-> *platform drivers* maybe ?
<foli_> daftykins:  you have been a create help to me
<daftykins> foli_: i owe the true work to TJ- for confirming it :D
<TJ-> foli_: "pastebinit <( cat /var/log/dmesg /var/log/Xorg.0.log )"
<daftykins> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> :>
<foli_> daftykins:  any ideas about the touchpad
<daftykins> foli_: see what TJ- asked you to run
<daftykins> as i say, i'm no good with those.
<foli_> ok
<ioria> nicofs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377397    and fot the file here : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3qwLzC91GlCYTc0NTkyMWMtNWVhMC00ODc4LTkwYjMtMjNkOTk4N2ZiYWNi/view?hl=en&pli=1
<NicoHood> I also got this dependency error with ubuntu on real hardware
<NicoHood> exactly the same error
<NicoHood> what now?
<LangieX> Will KeepassX 2.0 be in Ubuntu 16.04?
<NicoHood> https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/4276e3862d4cebf5a7a4
<foli_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13904322/
<akik> LangieX: keepass2 is already in 14.04 lts
<LangieX> akik: No, i mean KeePassX
<akik> LangieX: i know, not exactly the same application
<LangieX> akik: Because KeePassX 2 is new since a few days afaik
<nicofs> ioria, thanks - now i have the appropriate layout. sadly, pressing an arabic letter there produces latin letters in my document...
<ioria> nicofs, ohhh
<akik> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1.15.10.1 (wily), package size 744 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<TJ-> NicoHood: try "apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<akik> so the answer is, not probable
<foli_> TJ-: any luck?.
<NicoHood> TJ- added output here: https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/4276e3862d4cebf5a7a4#file-gistfile1-txt-L93
<NicoHood> (i switched back ti the vm, cause its faster than my slow usb stick. took me about 2 hours to install it, just if anyone wonders)
<foli_> TJ-: Hello
<TJ-> foli_: daftykins I think the issue may be related to the several "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates" " messages in Xorg log
<OerHeks> NicoHood, strange story. just installed it, no reason not to use it and come here, but a vm on other platform is faster ???
<NicoHood> I installed it for testing on an usb stick. which was extermely slow
<NicoHood> just to ensure its a non vm issue
<akik> doesn't this libcheese thing resemble the problem michagogo had?
<NicoHood> because people told me it could be caused by the vm
<foli_> TJ-: So how can i delete a duplicate if that is the case?.
<OerHeks> most likely yes, as the vm does not write to hardware directly/
<daftykins> NicoHood: my point was that a VM could not make use of an intel driver anyway so it was more that it was unwise to be wasting time trying to get it on there ;) even if your point was to test packages.
<tilpner> I get "EFI stub: ERROR: Failed to read file" after having booted to Windows once. How can I diagnose this?
<NicoHood> yeah. but shouldnt this bug get fixed? any ideas now? or should I open a ticket?
<TJ-> NicoHood: I believe the issue is "xorg-video-abi-15" which if I recall correctly is only a "Provides" by other packages, and 1 of those packages isn't to be installed to solve that dependency.
<tilpner> Oh, dann. Disregard that.
<NicoHood> so i need to add a ppa? or the additional ubuntu packages?
<NicoHood> Another question: I want to donate to the ubuntu devs. I am using eOs which relies on ubuntu, so I basically want to support the core development for normal PC usage. I guess thats the first option at the download page? Because the other things seem to be wrong. Is this the right place to donate then?
<pablo_> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<NicoHood> i guess mobile computing means laptop in this case? or does it also mean smartphones?
<NicoHood> does it also make sense to donate at for debian if ubuntu is also based on debian?
<Bashing-om> NicoHood: Have you seen : http://cheesehead-techblog.blogspot.com/2015/10/point-new-participants-to-find-task.html ; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu ?
<TJ-> NicoHood: run this to find out all the possible solutions to that Provides:  awk -v P=xorg-video-abi-15  '/^Package:/{PKG=$0} index($0,P) > 0 {print PKG, "provides", P}' /var/lib/dpkg/status
<TJ-> foli_: not sure about the duplicates; it appears the first instance has been claimed and the others ignored, but possibly what you need is for one of those other instances to be the active one. Not sure how you influence it. possibly needs a custom xorg.conf with an entry for the Synaptics driver
<NicoHood> TJ- this command outputs nithing
<TJ-> NicoHood:
<TJ-> NicoHood: really? hmmm, it does here on a 14.04 instance
<wacek>  I wonder in the new linux kernel that have more lines of code than the old ones does not result in a negative impact on performance compared with nuclei from before 5 years?
<_Dbug_> so, after following EriC^^ advices I managed to upgrade 10.04 to 12.04... after rebooting I got a "ubuntu failed to log" message for a second or so, now it's stuck on a login screen with my name, "other", the date on top and a (-) button on the top right, I can move the mouse but it does not seem to accept input. The machine is not crashed though, the samba share and the apache server are running just fine. Any idea?
<TJ-> NicoHood: From a 14.04 chroot I see http://paste.ubuntu.com/13904789/
<NicoHood> TJ- what should this tell me?
<foli_> TJ-: that is advanced stuff for me. i don't really know how to start. any suggestions will be appreciated
<TJ-> NicoHood: the list of packages that can provide the missing package
<NicoHood> should i install one of those?
<TJ-> NicoHood: so, if you're installing in a way that doesn't pull in a GPU-specific xserver-xorg-video driver that is why it fails
<NicoHood> meaning it does not recognize my hardware?
<TJ-> NicoHood: well, xserver-xorg-core Provides that too, but that is failing due to "Broken xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid:amd64 Conflicts on xserver-xorg-core [ amd64 ] < none -> 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2.7 > ( x11 )"
<NicoHood> and what to do now?
<johndoe__> TJ-, Yes, it seems that support for javascript in pdf reader is not frequent. I'm still curious of how my teacher can read the PDF I send him under Linux (and he thought he use okular)
<TJ-> NicoHood: If you want the HWE then I think you should be doing "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-vivid" since that package 'Provides' xserver-xorg-video-intel
<TJ-> johndoe__: probably the teacher has Adobe Reader installed
<JotaB> Hi!
<JotaB> I'm new to linux, installing Lubuntu on a old laptop and I'm having some trouble
<JotaB>  I want to install Lubuntu without losing my data. I've choose the option "Something Else", now I can see a list of 3 partitions but I don't know what to do
<johndoe__> TJ-, I don't know exactly, but it is not supported on Linux any-more (but maybe he has an old linux version). I'll have to ask him more informations ^^
<NicoHood> TJ- its already installed
<lotuspsychje> JotaB: on what is your data right now?
<TJ-> NicoHood: so there's no need for trying to "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" ... did you start off with another package and follow through some dependencies to get to trying that package?
<JotaB> lotuspsychje: probable in the third partition. The thing is, one of the partition has the name "Windows Vista" but I don't know if it's possible to have data into it
<JotaB> Also, should I delete the Windows Recovery and the Windows Vista partitions?
<lotuspsychje> JotaB: do you want dualboot or ubuntu singleboot?
<JotaB> lotuspsychje: singleboot
<fep> are people still using windows?
<user1_> bonsoir
<lotuspsychje> JotaB: i would first take the drive out, and backup what you need
<TJ-> JotaB: you can't install Ubuntu and also be able to "...install Lubuntu without losing my data..." - what is this data you do not want to lose?
<pablo_> hi
<lotuspsychje> JotaB: then format with single ubuntu
<JotaB> data like movies, pictures...
<lotuspsychje> !fr | user1_
<ubottu> user1_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<NicoHood> TJ- I had some gameing lag issues on my pc. and someone suggested me to install this package. but if its not required, then the linux drivers for the intel onboard praphics are just not made for gaming (on windows it work fine!)
<TJ-> NicoHood: if it's on bare hardware the in-kernel modesetting driver is by Intel, so check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to ensure that is providing full acceleration and the intel Xorg driver is successfully loading and working without reporting "(EE)" errors
<NicoHood> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<NicoHood> gives no errors
<nox_42> I have a user's home directory set. Is there a way to disallow the user from going to any directories outside of their home directory?
<ioria> ىهؤخبس سفهمم فاثقث _
<ioria> nicofs still there _
<NicoHood> TJ- there is so much stuff, anything i should especially look for?
<TJ-> NicoHood: pastebin the file, we can check it over for you real quickly
<foli_> still no luck with the touchpad
<ux2> Anyone here good at etymology
<NicoHood> https://gist.github.com/NicoHood/266ef78cf49a466db7b3
<MonkeyDust> ux2  this is the ubuntu support channel
<ux2> MonkeyDust: oh
<ux2> Oops
<MonkeyDust> ux2  and btws, i am
<ux2> MonkeyDust: oh really ?
<ux2> Mind a pm?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<TJ-> NicoHood: the only thing that stands out there is, earlier I'm sure your LTS HWE version was "-vivid-" but according to that log the loaded xserver video driver is from Utopic: "[ 18.611] (II) intel(0): SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-utopic 2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu4.5~trusty1"
<NicoHood> oh wait
<NicoHood> that was my eos system
<NicoHood> damn i really should use a generic ubuntu to test
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> i didn't say it for fun!
<nox_42> I added a "match user" section to my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and set the ChrootDirectory. When I try to sftp into my server, I get a "connection refused" error. If I remove the changes I made to the config file, I can connect just fine. I need to set ChrootDirectory though.
<TJ-> nox_42: enable debugging in the sshd server
<NicoHood> yeah you are right. on eOS the vivid package also throws this error
<TJ-> NicoHood: so you've got a mix of utopic and vivid HWE packages; that'd break things nicely
<_Dbug_> If I want to reinstall a brand new ubuntu on a machine, any brand/model of SSD that I should avoid? (I read there was some problems with the TRIM command on Samsung SSDs, not sure if that's still true?)
<akik> johndoe__: the latest version of acrobat reader for linux is 9.5.5 and it still works in 14.04 lts, but it's from 2013
<TJ-> NicoHood: purge one set or the other (identify them via a e.g. "dpkg -l '*utopic*' " search
<nox_42> That doesn't really say anything other than connection refused.
<TJ-> _Dbug_: no, for all supported Ubuntu releases the TRIM issues are patched
<lotuspsychje> _Dbug_: samsung 850 pro is very reccomended
<TJ-> nox_42: you can increase the verbosity level several times
<_Dbug_> Ok, cool, 850 pro is what I use on WIndows. Thanks :)
<NicoHood> TJ I might try it the next days with a real ubuntu on a real system again. i just need a faster usb stick
<lotuspsychje> _Dbug_: the 840 evo needs a firmware patch for read/write performance, maybe thats what you heard?
<_Dbug_> lotuspsychje, was thinking of that: https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/3a58s0/dont_use_linux_on_samsung_ssds/ apparently that lead to some data loss
<_Dbug_> but TJ- said it's fixed
<lotuspsychje> _Dbug_: wrong info
<nox_42> That shows ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<holucon> any reason why a program is having trouble writing to an encfs mount?
<Krigsforbryter> Hello, i have added å new disk to my raid and grow it in to my raid with mdadm. The problem starts when i try to resize fs. http://pastebin.com/mX25ymsJ How can i fix this?
<corruptinode> Hey all. I installed 15.1 fresh and then accepted the most recent update. Now i'm prompted for my password and it's in an endless cycle doing that.  How do I get around this?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Krigsforbryter can this help?
<ubottu> Krigsforbryter can this help?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> corruptinode: wich graphics card mate?
<faLUCE> hello, is there a very simple program for creating a video with a mp3 file and a sequence of jpg images?
<MonkeyDust> faLUCE  openShot
<akik> faLUCE: ffmpeg
<corruptinode> lotuspsychje:   GeForce GTX660   I had to add nomodeset to even get it to install
<MonkeyDust> winff mamybe
<faLUCE> akik: do you have the ffmpeg command?
<faLUCE> thanks MonkeyDust
<akik> faLUCE: no, try a google search
<MonkeyDust> faLUCE  winff is gui for ffmpeg
<Krigsforbryter> lotuspsychje: No, i have searched there now
<faLUCE> MonkeyDust: but it would  be hard to make that even with a gui for ffmpeg
<MonkeyDust> faLUCE  yes, but try openshot
<faLUCE> MonkeyDust: ok
<lotuspsychje> corruptinode: maybe try to purge nvidia in recoverymode/terminal
<nox_42> Is neepriv something I need to change/add to my config file?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | corruptinode
<ubottu> corruptinode: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<corruptinode> When I hit control-alt-f1 from the logon screen it goes into an endless reboot loop
<lotuspsychje> corruptinode: try the recoverymode to get a terminal
<corruptinode> So how do I go about purging the nvidia driver?
<brotz> anyone used the M-BT0037 bluetooth dongle on ubuntu?
<brotz> the driver cd is for windows...
<lotuspsychje> corruptinode: sudo apt-get purge nvidia
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | brotz can this help?
<ubottu> brotz can this help?: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bishops> please if someone could help, i have an annoying wireless problem, occasionally my laptop's wireless would disconnect (sometimes when i wake it up from sleep mode). I usually need to restart the whole system for it to work again. Any ideas?
<systadmni> bishops what wireless card?
<bishops> not sure
<bishops> systadmni: how to check the name?
<systadmni> that's probably the first step, figure out what card it is, see if it is supported or if there are known fixes for the particular card you're using with the version of Ubuntu you're using
<systadmni> lshw -C
<systadmni> err
<systadmni> hold on
<bishops> systadmni: hehe no
<jason_> I think it's sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> bisch: sudo lshw -C network
<systadmni> there we go, my brain fell out
<jason_> (I remember that from my many hours of wireless issues, that I ended up solving by moving my router closer to my computer)
<TJ-> tip for quickly identifying a PCI Wifi device: "lspci -nn -d ::280" (it matches on the device class - 0x0280)
<systadmni> bishops, run that and you should see some output, you're looking for something like: product: BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
<systadmni> but it will be populated with YOUR card
<bishops> that's what I got: - B.02.16
<jason_> TJ-, doesn't work for me
<TJ-> jason_: it depends on the device; some seem to 'claim' the wrong class. wired ethernet should be 0200, wireless 0280
<jason_> It doesn't match this one for me: 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0034] (rev 01)
<johndoe__> akik, I don't think he uses Ubuntu, but may be using 'long term' tools.
<TJ-> jason_: well the class is 0280 so it should
<akik> TJ-: doesn't work for me either on 14.04 lts
<jason_> TJ-, yeah I think it's a syntax error
<jason_> it says -d: Invalid device ID
<akik> comes back with lspci: -d: Invalid device ID
<TJ-> jason_: did you put 2 colons together?
<jason_> TJ-, yes
<akik> *:0280 works without error but without output :)
<brotz> I can list my bluetooth dongle
<TJ-> akik: that'll not work; the -d takes[ vendor]:[product]:[class] so you can drop the optional vendor and produt and just provide ::[class]
<akik> TJ-: the man page says to use * ?
<gilbertus> I'm using the recommended kernel for the latest version of Mint. But I have a rather fancy, beefy machine. With a good AMD graphics card. Am I missing out on much by not using a newer kernel?
<TJ-> akik: here it says "The ID's are given in hexadecimal and may be omitted or given as "*", both meaning  "any value"
<akik> *:* lists all devices
<jason_> the man pages for me say: -d [<vendor>]:[<device>]
<TJ-> jason_: what Ubuntu release is that?
<TJ-> jason_: I'm looking at 14.04 and 15.10
<jason_> 14.04, but haven't updated in a while
<akik> 14.04.3 says that "-d [<vendor>]:[<device>]"
<Jan\> how can I check network activity ?
<Jan\> with port numbers and such
<brotz> if my bluetooth dongle is listed with lsusb hcitool dev etc and has a valid address, do i not need any drivers then (maybe they are already installed in ubuntu)?
<MonkeyDust> Jan\  lsof -i comes to mind
<jason_> yeah 14.04.3 to be more precise
<asdf__> My ubuntu 14.04 box did some upgrades, and I restarted, and now I can't get far beyond the login screen before it dies and kicks me back to the login screen
<asdf__> it appears to be something to do with at-spi2-registryd
<TJ-> jason_: akik yeah, it's the same here now; but somehow I managed to get the 15.10 man page for lspci from inside the 14.04 chroot :S
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: did it workout with crimson driver?
<VFDPrim> question was 15.4 an LTS?
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: try to load a previous kernel to get in perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: non-lts
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: I can use the virtual terminal just fine
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: wich graphics card and driver?
<VFDPrim> oh ok so the last lts was 14.4
<VFDPrim> when is the next lts
<Ben64> 14.04
<Ben64> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: correct
<MonkeyDust> vdamewood  april
<MonkeyDust> VFDPrim  april
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: did the amd driver work for you yesterday?
<VFDPrim> ok so i think i will just put 14.4 on this other comp and deal with it not being the latest disrto since i know that the amd works on it
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: Some nvidia card. I had a proprietary driver but i removed it
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: but you came here on 14.04 and the radeon driver failed in syslog right?
<VFDPrim> lotus i tried to figure out a good way to get this card to work but since its a new instull thinking 14.4 is best option for now
<VFDPrim> i dont think it was i ws in in it was another issue the day before i do beleive
<VFDPrim> guess ill find out now lol
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: ok then
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: but your card chipset is really new right
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: wich chipset exactly?
<VFDPrim> the comp is a few years old its just new to me
<VFDPrim> amd 6670 i think
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: ok well if 14.04 runs fine on it..
<nox_42> I have a directory that is owned by www-data:www-data. I have a user "bob" that needs to be able to read and write the files that are located in the directory. I added bob to the group www-data but that didn't work. What am I missing?
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: another option is to test 16.04 development branch and test
<VFDPrim> yea kinda what im thinking ill test it out a bit before and i know i can chainge the driver in 14.4
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: #ubuntu+1 for more info about 16.04 if you like
<VFDPrim> yea thats someting id rather not do lol
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: I have no idea
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: sudo lshw -C video
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: G92 - GTS 240
<Peaker> Hey, how does Ubuntu-Mate compare to Mint?  Is it just ordinary Ubuntu without the Unity stuff (that I hate)?
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: what does driver= say?
<MonkeyDust> Peaker  try it is a live session, to find out
<MonkeyDust> as*
<MonkeyDust> Peaker  mint is a different distro, maqte is is a DE
<MonkeyDust> mate*
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: nouveau
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: you can try an nvidia driver
<Peaker> MonkeyDust: Does Ubuntu live-session-CD let you browse the web while you install the OS like in the olden days? I seem to remember Ubuntu made the installer restricted to do nothing at some point(?)
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: I had one
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: wich one?
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: no idea, i purged it
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: and you had same login loop with the nvidia driver?
<mircx1> someone can help to me please i get error  all-recursive how i fix it?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-240 | asdf__ try this one
<ubottu> asdf__ try this one: Package nvidia-240 does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> Peaker  yes, you can surf during install
<bekks> mircx1: Which error when doing what on which Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-340 | asdf__ try this
<ubottu> asdf__ try this: nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.96. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.96-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 28357 kB, installed size 137848 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<mircx1> 14.04
<Krigsforbryter> lotuspsychje: My problem was that i run ext3 who support max 16tb, i needed to convert to ext4 :P
<lotuspsychje> Krigsforbryter: you fixxed it?
<Krigsforbryter> converting my disks now
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Krigsforbryter
<ubottu> Krigsforbryter: Glad you made it! :-)
<mircx1> then how i can fix it?
<bekks> mircx1: what about the other information requested?
<VFDPrim> well 14.4 opened right up
<mircx1> bekks
<andrea> hii
<mircx1> when i try to do make i get that collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<lotuspsychje> !yay | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: Glad you made it! :-)
<VFDPrim> so i now need to do the update and upgrade (not distro upgrade)
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: yeah sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<VFDPrim> hahah lotus thanks for making the bot say somehting to lol
<hejguys> Hi guys.. I have a big problem as soon i install any linux dist, my wifi gets bad or i lose the connections all the time cant even connect to google... What can i do
<gilbertus> I'm using the recommended kernel for the latest version of Mint. But I have a rather fancy, beefy machine. With a good AMD graphics card. Am I missing out on much by not using a newer kernel?
<MonkeyDust> hejguys  this is ubuntu only... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Guest14170> hgcc c i
<Guest14170> u p pg
<Guest14170>  gopuiy0ouif
<Guest14170> +8+
<Guest14170> h
<Guest14170> 0
<MonkeyDust> Guest14170  it works
<lotuspsychje> !mint | gilbertus
<ubottu> gilbertus: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> mircx1: Pastebin the entire output, not just a single line.
<bekks> mircx1: And that single line doesnt even contain any errors ;)
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest14170> thnx
<mircx1> bekks
<mircx1> only tell to me please
<mircx1> what all this error and what i need to fix
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13907263/
<bekks> mircx1: Pastebin all of the output, including the first occurence of the error.
<Guest14170> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> Guest14170: can we help you?
<mircx1> bekks i give to you all error
<bekks> mircx1: You didnt pastebin all of the output.
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: I think I'm using the nvidia driver now
<asdf__> i forget the command to check
<asdf__> but things look different
<asdf__> problem is the same
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: did you bypass login loop now?
<asdf__> lotuspsychje:  same login loop problem
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: wich ubuntu version again?
<VFDPrim> ohh some one having the same issue as i was yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: we have alot of users with login loops lately
<VFDPrim> really is it all due to this 15.10 update
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: I believe its 14.04
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: we cant talk in general for that, every system reacts different
<VFDPrim> that is ture
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: yes 14.04
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: try the recoverymode/fix broken packages perhaps?
<VFDPrim> it seams like the better the computer the more problems with hardware there are unfortunatly
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: not always the case
<VFDPrim> ok let me say for me any way lol
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: usually LTS is a good idea :p
<lotuspsychje> asdf__: if recoverymode cant bypass login loop try 14.04.3 liveusb or a 15.10
<carrera> Hi
<VFDPrim> yea.... and thats what i will be sticking with from now on lol
<carrera> Can anyone point me to a good document on installing mdadm on the Live CD?
<MonkeyDust> carrera  everything you install in a live session, will be lost when you shut down
<lotuspsychje> !raid | carrera perhaps this can help?
<ubottu> carrera perhaps this can help?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dylan____> How can I make Ubuntu faster
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<carrera> MonkeyDust, can't I go back with the Live CD and install mdadm on my system?
<Dylan____> I thought preload only loads the apps faster doesn't
<Dylan____> It
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: clean system, install ssd, tweak system, uninstall programs,disable unwanted services
<Dylan____> I have a MacBook Pro 2010
<MonkeyDust> Dylan____  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13907668/
<Bashing-om> !info dmraid | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: dmraid (source: dmraid): Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc16-4.2ubuntu3 (wily), package size 22 kB, installed size 137 kB
<carrera> lotuspsychje, thanks but the mini.iso will not boot on a new laptop with UEFI bios
<lotuspsychje> carrera: any reason you installing minimal?
<Chunkr> Now this is what i call a proper startup, sed -i 's/runlevel="$argv1"/runlevel="$[{RANDOM} % 7 ]"/' /etc/rc.d/rc >:)
<andrew> eyyyye
<andrew> ...
<fullstack> I am having issues running compass, ruby thingie.
<asdf__> lotuspsychje: it appears that some gnu indicator keyboard program is failing, and some indicator sound program
<fullstack> if i run compass -v --trace, I get "missing version.rb" : http://pastebin.com/d1Gi7SjU
<andrew> i need help
<VFDPrim> ok did all updates lets see if it still works after boot
<fullstack> any idea?
<MonkeyDust> !find compass
<ubottu> Found: compass-blend-modes-plugin, compass-blueprint-plugin, compass-bootstrap-sass-plugin, compass-breakpoint-plugin, compass-color-schemer-plugin, compass-fancy-buttons-plugin, compass-h5bp-plugin, compass-layoutgala-plugin, compass-normalize-plugin, compass-sassy-maps-plugin (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compass&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<fullstack> MonkeyDust, should I not install the gem version and use the apt-get version? Which one?
<VFDPrim> and perfect :) now to start loading all the programs on
<MonkeyDust> fullstack  no idea, i had never heard of it
<VFDPrim> thanks all for the great help the last few days
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: small channel, but try #compass ?
<vlt> Hello. Several times an hour I get errors like http://paste.ubuntu.com/13907922/ from chromium in my Ubuntu session. What is this and how can I get rid of this?
<vlt> chromium closes all its windows when this happens.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: wich ubuntu version is this?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: 12.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> vlt: system fully updated?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Linux parker 3.2.0-95-virtual #135-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:00:24 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> vlt: errors on every website? or just at chromium luanch?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Errors on many, many websites. I don’t know if there’s one where it doesn’t happen.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: tried cache clean?
<NxExRxD> buenas gente!
<lotuspsychje> vlt: try creating another user and test chromium from there?
<NxExRxD> alguien me puede dar una mano con el gestor de correos geary?
<lotuspsychje> !es | NxExRxD
<ubottu> NxExRxD: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Trigraph> hi TJ-
<Trigraph> i dumped the acpi dsdt strings
<vlt> lotuspsychje: I’ll try this. Thank you.
<Trigraph> and found that windows 2013 was the higest supported OS
<TJ-> Trigraph: Did it help?
<foli_> any help fix touchpad issues in ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<foli_> i have a dell laptop
<hecatae> foli_:  what type of touchpad and what's the issue
<foli_> hecatae: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<foli_>  hecatae: i update to ubuntu 14.04.3 , then is not working any more
<hecatae> foli_:  updated from what, previous 14.04 or a previous LTS?
<foli_> hecatae: from 14.04... to 14.04.3 LST
<hecatae> foli_: does it work if you boot the previous kernel?
<foli_> hecatae: yes but the pervious had displayed resolution issues
<Nyterax> um guys is there no python in ubuntu 15.10 by default?
<hecatae> foli_:  have a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/623040/synaptics-touchpad-missing-in-ubuntu-14-04-2-with-dell-5550
<k1l> Nyterax: there is some python by default in ubuntu
<asdf__> grr this indicator-sound-service keeps crashing
<Nyterax> well, when installing node.js: bash: line 17: python: command not found
<Nyterax> what am i missing?
<hecatae> foli_: it's a known bug, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1499665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499665 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad] TouchPad not working after installtion" [Low,Confirmed]
<beloved> Yea
<asdf__> I have a login crash problem happening on one user account, but not on new accounts
<asdf__> is there a way to sort of  "reset" my account without totally destroying it
<foli_> hecatae: so we just need to wait for the bug to be fixed?
<hecatae> foli_:  yes, or you can install the latest kernel as requested on that bug and see if fixes
<hecatae> I'm surprised it only affects 1 person
<gilbertus>  I'm using the recommended kernel for the latest version of Ubuntu. But I have a rather fancy, beefy machine. With a good AMD graphics card. Am I missing out on much by not using a newer kernel?
<Trigraph> TJ-: it did not help
<bjrohan> I recently updated my 15.04 system, which included new kernels. now when trying to update I get an error msg : dpkg: error processing package linux-image-generic (--configure):
<bjrohan> How do I go about resolving this?
<Trigraph> TJ-: i added the following  acpi_osi='!Windows 2012' to kernel command line
<MrKeuner> hello everyone, MyDesign.sh3d: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract is a file created by an app called SweetHome3d, is there a way to register this file type for that app at all? I guess being a zip file rather than a separate mime-type is an issue? is it not?
<hecatae> gilbertus: I read fancy and beefy, then I read amd gpu, the two do not go together, as an owner of a amd kabini apu I can confirm this, amd graphics keep getting broken on the bleeding edge, made me uninstall archlinux on my laptop
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  i've used sweethome3d too... guess you can't do that, because you have to 'import', rather than 'open with'
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Humm .. why does  linux-image-generic not configure ... out of disk space ? what returns ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, version I have let's you open the sh3d file
<MrKeuner> No importing is necessary,
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  then what's the issue?
<MrKeuner> But if I register SweetHome3d for zip files, regular zip files will also default to sweethome3d, will they not?
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: My system does have separate partitions for /home  and the like, perhaps a partition is too full?
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  yes, sweethome3d is not an unzipper
<MrKeuner> how do you register only sh3d dfiles and not all zip files?
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: The concern is /boot .. the above will tell the tale ' df -h df -i ' .
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, and you are right sweehome3d MyDesign.sh3d does not work
<MrKeuner> But iconbar has an open icon
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  sh3d are for sweethome, zip files must be opened with an unzipper
<Nyterax> meteor up fails to install mongodb on ubuntu 15.10 (log: http://pastebin.com/4TjnaFfk ) anyone?
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13909145/
<MrKeuner> sh3d mime type is the same as any other zip file
<MrKeuner> or may be not?
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  try the other way, can you 'unzip' sh3d with an unzipper
<MonkeyDust> then yolu know
<MonkeyDust> you*
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: look'n at your  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13909145/ .
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, yes I can unzip it? What's your point?
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  you want to use sweethome3d as an unzipper, is what i understand
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, no, I would like register sh3d only. the problem is I think sh3d files would not have a uniwue mime-type for sweethome3d files
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Uh huh " /dev/sda6       239M  232M     0 100% /boot " . At 100% capacity .. might get dirty to fix, but try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' . See if there is the operating headromm for "apt" to operate in .
<titan914> What software/set of softwares would y'all recommend that is similar to Active Directory and file ACLs?
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  you lost me, you just said that sweethome3d can open sh3d files, i don't see the problem
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: Any way to remove old kernels?
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, when I cdouble click on a sh3d file it ignites an unzipper not sweethome3d
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Yeah several ways to remove the kernels, try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' in a stable system will also remove the old kernels .
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  ok, you didnt say that
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, I thought that's what registering is for
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, sorry
<kingplusplus> anyone noticed this i can’t cd to ngnix cd: /var/log/nginx/: Permission denied
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  and can you not open the properties and 'open with'?
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: looks like it's working. Asit does it's adjusting the boot images as well. Hoping it keeps my dual boot functional :-0
<Trigraph> TJ-: how does one go about debugging these shutdown issues ? there seems to be no logging that is done during shutdown
<yumbox> kingplusplus: you dont have permissions to view the directory
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: Here is what it ended on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13909320/
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, I can. BUt if I do that, all zip files, besides sh3d files will be opened by sweethome3d
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: look'n .
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  really? that's odd... i don't have sweethome3d installed right now, or i would test it
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, well I did not try this time. When I tried couple years ago, it was like that
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  years ago... that's eternity
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Sorta expected that . OK, what now ' df -h ' we get any operating head room ? then we see what can be done about linux-image-extra-3.19.0-15-generic .
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, OK, I'll try
<Nyterax> is it possible to fall back from 15.10 to 14.04 without losing data?
<TJ-> Trigraph: sorry, I was away a while. That "!Windows 2012" usually means disable the built-in firmware vendor string. You don't want the !
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  one year is eternity in computing
<Trigraph> Ah okay let me try without the exclamation mark
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13909423/
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, agreed. However when I open properties of a sh3d file, and switch to open with tab. I see this message at the top: Select an application to open MyDesign.sh3d and othe rfiles of type "Zip Archive"
<MrKeuner> Kind of supports my suspicion, don't you think?
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Yeaj, look'n good .. now ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '.. let's insure the meta packages are installed and  then try and install the current kernel .
<MrKeuner> Plus, SweetHome3d is not among those options...
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13909496/
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: look'n
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  take the properties and then 'open with'... is sweethome3d in the list?
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, is my English that bad?
<MrKeuner> no it is not in that list
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Ouch .. gemme a bit to look this over, see what we are going to do .
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  ok, put your question, with what you know now, in one line and repeat it every 15 minutes or so... hope you find a way
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, thanks for trying
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Does not look too bad. What kernel are you presently booting ' uname -r ' ? as we do not want to mess with this one !
<bjrohan> ironically 3.19.0-39-generic
<holucon> ctrl + a goes to the beginning of the line of text
<holucon> what key combo goes to the end?
<foli_> bluetooth not working on ubuntu 14.04.3
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: ironically 3.19.0-39-generic
<jpmh> my system seems to be running EXCEPT:  when i: "mail jpmh" and send a message, ot appears to go nowhere, I am jpmh and if I enter mail with no params it tells me "no mail for jpmh".  What have I failed to set up
<BlackFate> foli_, did it work in previous versions?
<Sun_> Hello, plz how to bypass "Try ubuntu with no install" from Usb live ? I try edinty syslinux.cfg but not working
<foli_> BlackFate: No
<BlackFate> Can you please report it with "ubuntu-bug bluetooth"
<foli_> BlackFate: any suggestions
<foli_> BlackFate: where?
<BlackFate> foli_, start a terminal and run that command
<BlackFate> foli_, please also go through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Let's take a poke at it ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic  ' . See what the package manager responds before looking at the other 2 meta packages .
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13909888/
<gilbertus> how do I know if any of my hardware is using virtualbox?
<gilbertus> it's preventing me from installing a new kerenl.
<gilbertus> *kernel
<BlackFate> gilbertus, do a dmesg | grep -i virtual
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: look'n .
<BlackFate> gilbertus, actually maybe I didn't get your question. YOu mean how do you know that you have virtualbox installed? or if ubuntu runs on a virtualbox instance?
<gilbertus> [    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
<gilbertus> [    9.758482] input: MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (au0828-input) as /devices/virtual/input/input21
<gilbertus> well it says I have to remove virtualbox before installing the newer kernel
<gilbertus> Preparing to install an upstream kernel
<gilbertus> First, if one is using select proprietary or out-of-tree modules (ex. vitualbox, nvidia, fglrx, bcmwl, etc.)
<gilbertus> I'm also using fglrx
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Outstanding , OK ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic ' . Then we see if we can purge that pesky 3.19.0-15 kernel .
<gilbertus> Bashing-om, I'm also using 3.19
<gilbertus> and trying to upgrade
<Bashing-om> gilbertus: K, hang on a bit .. I get confused to easily working same sitatuation with 2 different peeps . I expect bjrohan not to take much longer .
<gilbertus> ok
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: no problem at all
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Try now ' dpkg -P linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-15-generic ' still is -25 and -26 to deal with .
<Trigraph> TJ-: still stuck at "Will now Restart", i remove the !
<bjrohan> Bashing-om:  done
<Trigraph> also experimented with apm=noirq did not make any difference
<Trigraph> i meant i tried with acpi=noirq and apm=off too
<Trigraph> TJ: what do you recommend me to try next ?
<TJ-> Trigraph: right; it's hard to know unless you take a deep-dive into the Windows platform drivers for that mobo
<Trigraph> ah okay
<Trigraph> i am hoping this is not due to some service stuck during shutdown
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic linux-signed-image-3.19.0-25-generic ' .
<Trigraph> or some kind of cyclic shutdown dependency etc
<TJ-> Trigraph: there's obviously some bug, and the windows driver works around it, or calls some 'special' (read "non-specification") method
<TJ-> Trigraph: you could try manually unloading as many kernel modules as possible before trying to shutdown, with no GUI running, in case one is holding onto a lock
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: done
#ubuntu 2015-12-11
<Trigraph> back in the day there was something like sysrq console that could be brought up (was one of SGI's patches)
<Trigraph> is there something similar that exists these days ?
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.19.0-26-generic linux-signed-image-3.19.0-26-generic ' And now show in a pastbin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: I don't want to upgrade
<Trigraph> TJ-: is there a possibility to do a watchdog reset based on something ?
<Trigraph> this would possibly have to be a 'kernel
<phpOrDie> how do you know if you have grub installed?
<Trigraph>  or hw based reset if
<Trigraph> the kernel itself is hanging
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: No release upgrade here , just installed packages and make sure presently the package manager is in a happy state .
<TJ-> Trigraph: I guess so, but at shutdown time when things are being stopped, its hard to ensure it will work as expected.
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: some issues: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13910368/
<Trigraph> hmmm
<Trigraph> TJ-: its a sad state of affairs i agree
<TJ-> Trigraph: if you enable all the Sys-Rq options you could cause a stack-dump when it is hanging
<akik> Trigraph: TJ-: did you try the reboot= kernel parameters?
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: look'n
<TJ-> Trigraph: sysctl "kernel.sysrq = 246" is what I have to enable that.
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: " http://ppa.launchpad.net/diwic/hda/ubuntu/dists " not supported in vivid .. get rid of it .
<Trigraph> akik: what is the reboot= parameter that i need to pass ?
<TJ-> akik: Trigraph that's a good idea! "reboot_force" maybe
<Trigraph> i have kernel.sysrq=1 so it allows me to use the sysrq key but unfortunately when i see the "Will now restart" it does not respond to reisub either
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: done
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: ^^ and same same " http://ppa.launchpad.net/modycz/heimdall/ubuntu/dists/ " no support here for vivid .
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: done as well :-)
<TJ-> Trigraph: see for reboot: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/tree/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt#n3293
<sarink> when i run `lsblk` i see a 14.5G unused partition called "disk", whereas everything is loaded on the 1.7G "/" partition - how can i fix this? i need more space!
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: K .. now does 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' run clean ?
<cjmz> hello guys
<Trigraph> "reboot_force is either force or not specified"
<cjmz> which is best irc client on ubuntu ?
<Trigraph> so i set reboot=reboot_force or reboot_force=force lol
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: ran just fine :-)
<cjmz> mirc with wine ?
<Quantos> cjmz, try a few and see what you like to use
<Trigraph> TJ-: akik: the reboot force option would be reboot=force or reboot=reboot_force or something else ?
<Quantos> I like Konversation and X-chat, very customizable and easy to use
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Most home free, now what returns ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . Make sure there is no other clean up to be done .
<TJ-> Trigraph: reboot=force or just reboot_force
<TJ-> Trigraph: sorry, ignore me, that is wrong,
<akik> here's another explanation of the reboot options http://askubuntu.com/questions/7114/why-cant-i-restart-shutdown
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13910570/
<sarink> here's the output of `lsblk`, how do i use all this space? https://gist.github.com/sarink/3d9455e4c5514e9d6bfe
<cjmz> ty..
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: look'n .
<akik> it said that you could more than one reboot option separated by commas
<TJ-> Trigraph: reboot=[warm|cold|gpio],force so e.g. "reboot=warm,force"
<Trigraph> okay lets do that now
<TJ-> Trigraph: that doc hasn't been kept 100% up-to-date so the wording is confusing
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Ouch !  what happened to the backup -33 kernel ?
<bjrohan> Dunno
<Quantos> Sarink, repartition it
<sarink> Quantos: feel like walking me through how i do that?
<Quantos> From the size of it that's a thumb drive right?
<sarink> Quantos: sd card
<Quantos> Oh okay
<Trigraph> how can i print the passed kernel command line ?
<Quantos> Let me get you something for it sarink
<sarink> Quantos: (this is ubuntu installed on a raspberry pi)
<Trigraph> tj-: akik: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-39-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=ca8769e5-be25-4ca2-945e-b81bf023a90a ro apm=off acpi=noirq "acpi_osi=Windows 2009" reboot=warm,force
<Quantos> Cool sarink
<akik> Trigraph: looks goos
<Quantos> When did you set that up?
<TJ-> Trigraph: oh, EFI! try "reboot=warm,efi" and "reboot=warm,efi,force" too
<akik> good :)
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: dunno
<Quantos> Oh, here you go sarink, see if this helps you at all http://askubuntu.com/questions/44557/how-to-format-partition-sd-card
<Trigraph> okay
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: ' sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-33 linux-headers-3.19.0-33-generic '
<Trigraph> the last command line did not work let me add efi and try
<sarink> Quantos: this is headless, no gui
<akik> Trigraph: the cmd line for the current kernel is in /proc/cmdline
<sarink> do you know how to do it via cli?
<Quantos> That figures
<Quantos> Just a sec sarink
<sarink> thx!
<Trigraph> akik: yeah i was looking for kcmdline but realized that it is just cmdline
<Trigraph> akik: TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-39-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=ca8769e5-be25-4ca2-945e-b81bf023a90a ro "acpi_osi=Windows 2013" reboot=warm,efi,force
<sarink> Quantos: i think i need to expand the root partition, but obviously while ubuntu is still running
<Trigraph> ugh
<Trigraph> still no joy
<sarink> Quantos: what do you think of the 2nd answer here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/116351/increase-partition-size-on-which-ubuntu-is-installed/116367
<Quantos> I'm just coming up with stuff that uses gparted sarink, let me look a little more
<TJ-> Quantos: is the / file-system on LVM, or a raw partition?
<Bashing-om> gilbertus: Hanging loose ? the other is taking longer than I had anticipated .
<TJ-> sarink: Quantos (sorry!): is the / file-system on LVM, or a raw partition?
<Quantos> I'm not knowing Tj
<sarink> TJ-: it is the file system
<gilbertus> yeah I'm chillin
<gilbertus> listening.
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: done
<TJ-> sarink: OK, is the device /dev/sda  ?
<Trigraph> i tried 'cold' boot did not make any diff either :S
<Trigraph> reboot=cold,efi,force
<sarink> TJ-: uh, i actually can't even tell, bc the device has zero space left so i don't even get like tab-completion
<sarink> i can't do anything, hardly. ugh
<TJ-> sarink: try to gain root; "sudo -i" so you can use the emergency 5%
<sarink> TJ-: sweet, didn't even know that existed. ok, im in..
<TJ-> sarink: do "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print )"
<TJ-> sarink: (assuming the device is /dev/sda of course)
<TJ-> sarink: "lsblk" will help
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.19.0-33-generic linux-signed-image-3.19.0-33-generic ' and then a new look ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<sarink> TJ-: lsblk https://gist.github.com/sarink/3d9455e4c5514e9d6bfe
<TJ-> sarink: do "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/mmcblk0 unit s print )"
<sarink> TJ-: i don't have pastebinit installed
<sarink> i'm afraid to install any more programs :-p
<akik> Trigraph: do you by any chance mount some network file systems that could hang in restart/shutdown?
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: That is done as well
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Great, and the new look ?
<akik> Trigraph: there were still other options for reboot= you could try, like acpi
<sarink> TJ-: i would remove some packages, but when i apt-get remove <whatever> i get "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened"
<bjrohan> Bashing-om: sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13911021/
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: look'n .
<Trigraph> i tried acpi, pci, bios(which seems to be only for x86_32)
<Trigraph> cold,warm
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Lastly those straggler 'rc' files : ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' . Now all that should be is 2 kernels in /boot .
<TJ-> sarink: OK try "sudo parted /dev/mmcblk0 unit s print | nc cwillu.com 10101"
<TJ-> sarink: oh, you don't need the 'sudo' now too :)
<sarink> http://cwillu.com:8080/75.73.6.77/1
<SubMind> hey I need help please when I sudo ip link set wlp4s0 up It says Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<SubMind> what does it mean ?
<gilbertus> Bashing-om, I have to go but bbl thanks
<bjrohan> Bashing-om:  Updated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13911121/
<Bashing-om> gilbertus: We be here .. sorry took so long .. I be a slow poke, but thorough .
<gilbertus> np cya
<sarink> TJ ^
<sarink> ugh TJ- http://cwillu.com:8080/75.73.6.77/1
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Yepper, that looks clean . Should be all good now . Yes ?
<bjrohan> Yes :-) thank you!
<Trigraph> looks like i will have to live with this ugly situationa nd build some hardware to deal with this reboot not working issue
<TJ-> sarink: that looks to me as if you can simply extend mmcblk0p2 to use the remainder of the device, and then extend the file-system within it
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: np. put a smile on both our faces .
<Trigraph> is it possible to do a sysrq echo rather than call a reboot or to call sysrq 'sub' at the end of reboot or just before it prints Will now restart ?
<sarink> TJ-: feel like walking me through that? :)
<phpOrDie> Hello I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a VM and don't see an option to install a minimal virtual machine? where is that option?
<phpOrDie> I just see a nice GUI that says 'try Ubuntu' or install Ubuntu
<compdoc> phpOrDie, you want to run ubuntu in a vm running on ubuntu?
<TJ-> sarink: don't do this yet, but in theory "parted /dev/mmcblk0 unit s resizepart 2 30392319" would change the partition table correctly, then you'd do "partprobe" to have the kernel update it's view, then do "cat /proc/partitions" to ensure the new view was in use, then do "resize2fs /dev/mmcblk0p2" to resize the file-system live
<phpOrDie> I want to run ubunto runing on virtualbox
<compdoc> and what does virtualbox run on?
<phpOrDie> mac osx
<TJ-> sarink: you might want to do "cat /proc/partitions" now to see what the current kernel view is, it should match the parted output
<compdoc> so whats the problem?
<compdoc> should work
<daftykins> phpOrDie: you're seeing that menu when you boot the ISO inside your VM right? so 'try' is the correct option
<phpOrDie> yes, um ok I'll try that
<TJ-> sarink: might be worth checking all the required tools are installed before starting. use "which <toolname>" and ensure for 'partprobe' and 'resize2fs' and ensure both return paths to the binaries
<jpmh> when I send mail on my local machine, to my local machine, using the mail command at the shell it never shows up.  Any ideas - I am used to being able being able to enter mail jpmh to send to myself and just mail to read it.  What am I missing here
<TJ-> jpmh: is it being directed to another host ?
<jpmh> TJ, not as far as I know - it is a brand new install of ubuntu 14.4 server and I have made no such re-directions
<jpmh> TJ what should I look for?
<TJ-> jpmh: what's providing the local mail server? postfix's sendmail? check /var/log/mail.log possibly?
<jpmh> TJ, postfix is running, let me look at that file, brb
<Trigraph> TJ-: akik : Excellent i added echo s9ub > /proc/sysrq-trigger and now i see a an ooops printed just before it does a halt
<Trigraph> does this seem to actually point to the problem that something may be oopsing during reboot ?
<Trigraph> it gets stuck in efi_call
<Trigraph> "Kernel tried to execute nx-protected page - exploit attempt ?"
<TJ-> Trigraph: Great! get the camera out
<TJ-> Trigraph: sounds like a firmware issue there, is that with the reboot=warm,efi,force ?
<Trigraph> TJ-: akik : I removed all the acpi options and with that it 'Does' seem to reboot
<Trigraph> YUP
<jpmh> TJ, there are some log entries from when I tried to send from an external site, but nothing new, since I have tried locally
<Trigraph> with no acpi options and doing an reisub from sys-trigger it rebooted but maybe that's a bad way to reboot
<TJ-> Trigraph: so it worked as expected (rebooted) with no acpi_osi option, with "reboot=...", but you see an oops
<phpOrDie> I'm trying to get to this screen
<phpOrDie> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15yag5h&s=9
<jpmh> TJ, is there something I need to setup so that mail knows its a valid address
<TJ-> jpmh: maybe 'strace' the 'mail' program see what its up to?
<jpmh> TJ, I do have dovecot installed and running too
<phpOrDie> but I only get to this screen?
<phpOrDie> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=j607j8&s=9
<TJ-> jpmh: first prove what it is talking to
<jpmh> TJ, sounds good, how do I do that - MAIL is not my thing
<Trigraph> no i do not see an oops when i remvve all the acpi options it reboots fine but the way i am forcing a reboot is by doing
<Trigraph> echo b> /proc/sysrq-trigger
<TJ-> jpmh: dovecot is an imap4 server, so unless mail is auto-connecting to it, or only reading, say, a Maildir... too many possibilities right now... need evidence :)
<sam__> having trouble with steam
<Trigraph> in do_stop function of "/etc/init.d/reboot"
<Trigraph> where it is supposed to call 'reboot'
<TJ-> Trigraph: OK, so not via "systemctl reboot"
<jpmh> TJ, dovecot does do pop3 too, but yes, so how do I move towards limiting where to look
<Trigraph> nope
<TJ-> Trigraph: is it a systemd based install?
<jpmh> TJ, Maildir appears to be ~/Maildir but I see no such directory, or file, is that the issue?
<TJ-> jpmh: well I'd first want to know where/what 'mail' delivers your mail to when you send, then track it from there
<Trigraph> how do i tell i am afraid i have not stayed in touch with the userspace stuff for a very long time
<TJ-> Trigraph: which ubuntu release is it?
<Trigraph> stable DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<TJ-> Trigraph: 14.04 is Upstart; 15.04 can be Upstart or Systemd, 15.10 is Systemd
<Trigraph> i see
<Trigraph> i went back to 14.04 because i read some bad stuff about systemd causing such issues
<Trigraph> but i guess systemd was not to blame
<Trigraph> is there an easy way to tell if systemd or upstart is being used ?
<TJ-> Trigraph: so "sudo reboot" would be the generalised way
<TJ-> Trigraph: sometimes "ps -p 1" will indicate it. On 15.10 I see the CMD is "systemd"
<TJ-> sarink: I think those commands I gave you should be good to use
<Trigraph> okay let me check
<claud6> hello! I have ubuntu studio 15.10, they have ardour 4.1 and I found that newer versin (4.2) is on the web. How can I update it? Is it possible through official repos or I need to compilate it by myself
<claud6> ?
<jpmh> TJ, I lost connection, did I miss anything from you?
<TJ-> jpmh: no :)
<daftykins> claud6: if it were in official repos, it would be available in updates - likely you'll have to find a PPA - but ask yourself, does .1 really make all the difference?
<TJ-> jpmh: i think you have to be Sherlock Holmes and follow the clues from stracing 'mail'
<jpmh> TJ, what is stracing, sorry to be so dumb
<Trigraph> "    1 ? 00:00:02 init"
<TJ-> jpmh: sorry; it's a tool (strace) for doing system-level tracing of everything an executable does, from accessing files to calling functions within the kernel
<Trigraph> when i run the ps -p 1 command
<thetrav> is http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/kilo/ a PPA?  Is there a way to add it to my list of sources other than fiddling with the files?
<claud6> yep, they have some new features and updated UI in 4.2
<jpmh> TJ, ty, I'll head off and research strace - thank you so much
<TJ-> Trigraph: right, that'll be Upstart as it's 14.04. The "/sbin/reboot" command is the standard way to initiate a reboot
<TJ-> jpmh: start off with "strace -o /tmp/mail.log -f -e trace=file  /path/to/mail <arguments>"
<TJ-> jpmh: then pastebin the /tmp/mail.log it created so we can help analyse it
<Trigraph> Tj- so if i removed all sysrq stuff it would still work as expected ?
<jpmh> TJ, ty, will install strace now
<TJ-> Trigraph: yes, in theory
<Trigraph> let me try
<Trigraph> nope seems to be stuck again
<Trigraph> the echo b systrigger seems to be doing the trick
<TJ-> Trigraph: right; that's directly into the kernel, so something in userspace is hanging somewhere. How long have you left it after commanding a reboot/shutdown before hitting the power button? I'm wondering if, say, it is still waiting 30 minutes later
<TJ-> Trigraph: a wise Windows NT sysadmin used to tell me "go and have a cup of coffee and it'll be rebooted when you come back" ... and he was correct :)
<Trigraph> :)
<Trigraph> TJ-: a night :)
<jpmh> TJ, just patsed the result of the strace with mail with no params
<Trigraph> i hope that reisub from command line via echo to sys-trigger does not cause problems
<TJ-> Trigraph: OK, so properly stuck then
<jpmh> TJ, 13912241/
<Trigraph> Yup proper.
<Trigraph> i mean i hope that by the time that script comes to call reboot command it has stopped everything
<TJ-> jpmh: I think "open("/var/mail/jpmh", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)" is an indication of something wrong
<jpmh> TJ, so should I just create that, and should it be a file or a directory
<Trigraph> there used to be http://oss.sgi.com/projects/kdb/news.html
<Trigraph> which was quite nifty in situations like these not sure what happend to it and if there's anything like that anymore
<Trigraph> or one has to pull out a JTAG to see what's going on
<TJ-> jpmh: I think a mail-server is supposed to have created that, it should create a spool directory also
<TJ-> jpmh: have you installed a mail-server? I asked earlier if you've got postfix there?
<jpmh> TJ, I do have postfix running, yes
<jpmh> TJ, I thought I said that but may not have
<TJ-> jpmh: i'd expect postfix to have created directories there at install time
<jpmh> TJ, and apparently it did not - is there some way to make them now?
<louistwo> I have a RAID5 array that started showing up as an inactive raid 0 array. is there any reason for this to occur? here is the output of mdadm -D https://bpaste.net/show/3e30b387e7ec
<TJ-> jpmh: from looking around they're optional not required, so i don't think that is the correct solution.
<Trigraph> okay
<Trigraph> TJ-: i am able to dump ps -def just before shutdown
<Trigraph> using log_action_msg `ps -def`
<Trigraph> and moduels too
<jpmh> TJ, I created the file /var/mail/jpmh and it did change the problem.  Now when I "mail pmh" I get the message: postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter:create fle maildrop/477911.4840: Permission denied
<TJ-> jpmh: what does "readlink -f /usr/bin/mail" report ?
<Trigraph> i see plymouth --mode=shutdown, "/etc/init.d/rc 6", S90 reboot stop"
<Trigraph> everything else seems t be a kernel thread or something
<jpmh> TJ, /usr/bin/bsd-mailx
<TJ-> Trigraph: plymouth is the splash screen handler. Might be worth booting without the "splash" option
<TJ-> jpmh: ok, that's more like it, we now know which mail program is being used
<Trigraph> i turned off splash
<Trigraph> not sure why it is still there
<TJ-> jpmh: read "apt-cache show bsd-mailx"
<TJ-> jpmh: I think you'd do better installing "heirloom-mailx"
<Trigraph> i mean i removed splash option, trying no-splash now
<jpmh> TJ, by read, you mean you want me to read that output?
<TJ-> Trigraph: You could also try booting with GRUB/boot in text mode node graphical. that requires "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub and then "sudo update-grub"
<jpmh> TJ, as to heirloom - OK - but surly since what is there is what came by deafult isnt that better
<TJ-> jpmh: yes, it explains the limitations of the BSD version you have there
<TJ-> jpmh: heirloom provides a sendmail and other interfaces, which is what I think that system needs
<jpmh> TJ, will grab that and try - thanks so much - Of course I may be back
<Trigraph> TJ: i do have grub_terminal set to console let me see if i can purge plymouth package
<TJ-> Trigraph: don't! it's got its claws into everything
<jpmh> TJ - installed and checked that this is what is now called, same issue
<TJ-> I had to edit the dpkg 'status' file, and the apt package lists, this week, to prevent it being installed
<TJ-> jpmh: Hmmm, I'm not sure what is going on then
<Bashing-om> jpmh: Confirmatiom " sysop@1404mini:~$ readlink -f /usr/bin/mail >> /usr/bin/heirloom-mailx ' as my default .
<jpmh> TJ, not sure what you are asking but readlink does tell me that mail is /usr/bin/heairloom-mailx if that is what you mean
<Trigraph> lol yeah i realized TJ-
<Trigraph> it was asking me to uninstall the whole system :S
<ryumbog> Trigraph: so funny
<Quantos> I have a problem, I'm not sure how to describe it.  I'm using KDE and something called Plasma keeps crashing and taking my apps with it
<Trigraph> who needs plymouth anyways
<Trigraph> i dont get how a bootsplash gets so intertwined with everything
<ryumbog> Quantos: serious
<Trigraph> back in the day when we had no bootsplash things were just as peachy
<Quantos> I've found that plasma is the shell, I think
<daftykins> yep and we trudged uphill both ways to work
<ryumbog> Trigraph: you can rid the boot
<Trigraph> how ryumbog
<Trigraph> i do see boot and shutdown messages i think i installed plymouth-disabler or something like that
<Trigraph> i removed Quiet and splash from cmdline
<ryumbog> Trigraph: did you PM me
<Trigraph> no ?
<Trigraph> why are you so angry at me ryumbog  ?
<Trigraph> [17:33] <ryumbog> you not funny. You giant bastard [17:36] <ryumbog> Fuck you [17:36] <Trigraph> what / [17:36] <Trigraph> ? [17:36] <Trigraph> giant ?
<Quantos> He has a filing cabinet shoved up his ass, I got a nasty PM from him too
<TJ-> jpmh: check the postfix maildrop directory: "ls -latr /var/spool/postfix/maildrop/" see if your sent mails are piling up there
<ryumbog> Quantos: that's insulting
<Quantos> Good, I hope that improves your mood....
<daftykins> Quantos: i think plasma is the window decorator/manager thing in KDE land
<TJ-> Trigraph: I agree; I've been debating posting those depends on plymouth as bugs, but its been that way since 12.04 at least when I checked. It even affects cryptsetup
<Quantos> Yeah, it's quite annoying daftykins
<yumbox> 02:31 <Trigraph> you should consider deleting yourself 02:33 <Trigraph> please leave
<yumbox> I don't like your pm's either.
<jpmh> TJ, there is nothing in that directoey at all, it is ownedby postfix and group postdrop
<daftykins> everyone - if you have a problem with receiving abusive PMs from people, report them in #ubuntu-ops - don't paste it here.
<ryumbog> Quantos: you enjoy tossing out insults
<yumbox> daftykins: Im just showing that anyone can make up lies
<daftykins> you will achieve nothing by bringing drama to this channel, now be reminded that this channel is for support queries only, #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, thanks
<yumbox> k buddy
<ryumbog> yumbox: you lie
<Trigraph> i'll see what sysrq-trigger does in kernel
<jpmh> TJ, since I now get the error that permissin is denied on the maildrop/xxx file is there an issue with this directory permissions
<Trigraph> i am assuming it does something very similar to reboot
<Trigraph> i.e calls the reboot syscall ?
<TJ-> to ignore all private messages simply do /umode +g
<yumbox> ryumbog: get a clue
<Trigraph> without bothering about the userspace
<jpmh> TJ, permissions ar drwx-wx--T
<TJ-> jpmh: maildrop/ should be owned by postfix; something is not configured correctly there, I've never had such issues
<jpmh> TJ, so is there anyway to clean this - it is a brand new out-of-the box install
<Trigraph> TJ-: is there a recommended way of disabling plymouth ?
<Trigraph> like can i replace the exe with a bash script with nothing in it ?
<Quantos> This link shows a rather detailed error message, does anyone know where I might find information similar about my Plasma crashes?   https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=222&t=117275
<DalekSec> Trigraph: Just remove  quiet splash  and update-grub.
<Trigraph> i did that already but plymouthd seems to be running during shutdown
<mxxa> When i try to do `bash -c "source ./foo.sh; bar"` (where bar is a function defined in foo.sh), it keeps complaining about bar not found, how should I fix it?
<chaturbate> what is the next number in the sequence? 1, 16, 76, 316... i got 644 but i would like to know if that's correct
<SchrodingersScat> mxxa: the ; means the end of the line, so don't use ;
<mxxa> SchrodingersScat: so && instead?
<TJ-> Trigraph: you can disable plymouth-shutdown
<SchrodingersScat> mxxa: not if it's a parameter of foo.sh, it would be ./foo.sh bar
<mxxa> SchrodingersScat: no, bar is a function defined in foo.sh, i'm expecting sourcing foo.sh to load that function
<SchrodingersScat> mxxa: actually I'm not that familiar with source, but if it's complaining about bar not being a command, that's why.
<yumbox> chaturbate: wat
<yumbox> context?
<chaturbate> what number should come after 316
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | chaturbate
<ubottu> chaturbate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaturbate> there is no context it's just figuring out what number it is
<yumbox> chaturbate: 317
<yumbox> also, ask random stuff like this in another channel
<chaturbate> also you are stupid
<yumbox> yes. now go away.
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | chaturbate, this is #ubuntu, home of ubuntu support.
<ubottu> chaturbate, this is #ubuntu, home of ubuntu support.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<chaturbate> SchrodingersScat: what an offensive name you have
<yumbox> ...says the guy with a nick "chaturbate"
<chaturbate> i didn't know coprophilia was encouraged in this channel
<SchrodingersScat> it's after the song, note that my name is also offtopic here.
<chaturbate> sick
<chaturbate> seek professional help
<chaturbate> liking something like that is as bad as liking racist music
<hggdh> chaturbate: please stop
<hggdh> actually. This is it.
<yumbox> >inb4 s/ch/m/
<yumbox> heh
<leviathan_>  /join #test
<rahuldev> on Installation, when manually creating partition, which one is better creating swap partition in starting or in the end?
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, doesn't particularly matter
<rahuldev> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<yumbox> rahuldev: if you use a hard disk drive, more to the beginning is better because it's faster
<yumbox> if you have enough memory, you dont need swap though
<yumbox> on SSDs, the position of a partition doesn't matter at all
<rahuldev> yumbox, I'm using hdd! with 2gb ram!
<yumbox> ouch
<cfhowlett> yumbox, see lubuntu.  ubuntu can run on that but ... slow.
<yumbox> then put your swap at the start
<yumbox> cfhowlett: huh?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | yumbox
<ubottu> yumbox: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rahuldev> yumbox, ok.
<yumbox> cfhowlett: I know what lubuntu is...
<yumbox> I don't get why you would mention it?
<rahuldev> yumbox, I think ubuntu in easy installation ubuntu put swap area at the end!
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, see lubuntu   - sorry yumbox
<yumbox> rahuldev: swap at the end is just a little slower, no difference otherwise
<rahuldev> yumbox, ok I'll put in starting, Thanks!
<rahuldev> cfhowlett, lubuntu will get updates same as ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, yes. it's ubuntu with different pajamas
<cfhowlett> !flavors | rahuldev
<ubottu> rahuldev: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<rahuldev> :D cfhowlett, I will try that!
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, happy2help!
<rahuldev> thanks.
<Trigraph> So finally the problem got resolved by upgrading to 4.2 kernel ! :D
<rahuldev> One more thing, Is swap area shouldn't be primary area is I'm right?
<jpmh> TJ, mail now working - needed to send to someone other than self for some weird reason to set the files to work
<dm_comp> Hi! anyone on ubuntu 15.10 and GIMP 2.8.14. Could you please check if Cage Transform tool crashes your GIMP?
<josue> +i josue
<cfhowlett> hey all.  minor annoyance: .pdf's launch in the wrong app.  Where do I look to reset to the default PDF reader?
<dm_comp> cfhowlett right click -> properties -> open with tab
<dm_comp> set as default
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, sorry, from the browser; firefox
<dm_comp> cfhowlett: did that help?
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, from the browser: firefox
<dm_comp> save a pdf to the desktop then right click the pdf -> prperties -> open with tab and you should see "Document Viewer" which is the default for ubuntu. select it and click set as default
<dm_comp> cfhowlett you are on a ubuntu desktop, right?
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, nope.  when I click "open" in the browser, it launches the wrong app.
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, xubuntu.
<Bentleydrivers> I'm wondering what advantage there is to putting Ubuntu Linux my box when I already have crouton running Ubuntu.
<Bentleydrivers> I have Chrome OS + crouton.
<Bentleydrivers> Running Ubuntu.
<Bentleydrivers> What's the advantage of a dedicated Ubuntu install?
<Depressed_CRM_Us> How many ways can you think of to remove a file called '-r'
<dm_comp> Bentleydrivers: advantages and disadvantages are usually do to software not to the OS
<trism> Depressed_CRM_Us: you could do: rm -- -r;
<trism> Depressed_CRM_Us: it's actually on the rm manpage
<Bentleydrivers> Well you think Ubuntu on Chrome OS
<Bentleydrivers> is as good as dedicated Ubuntu?
<dm_comp> like right now GIMP 2.8.14 crashes on Ubuntu 15.10 not sure if it's a bug since 2.8.16 is the latest version
<cfhowlett> Bentleydrivers, install and test for yourself
<dm_comp> it would be nice if Software Center could keep up with all the updates
<dm_comp> wish ubuntu had a tumbleweed edition ;)
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, have you asked #gimp?
<dm_comp> cfhowlett: yes
<dm_comp> cfhowlett: they probably won't help since it's a older version :(
<dm_comp> I wish I wasn't so attached to Unity :(
<dm_comp> what I don't understand why so many people love to hate it(Unity)?
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, hey people were gathering pitchforks and stakes when the control buttons were switched from right to left.  some folk just can't adapt to change ...
<Probably1ndy> or some people have other preferences.
<Probably1ndy> i'm fully addicted to tiliing window managers now
<Probably1ndy> and i groan when i have to reach for the mouse :D
<dm_comp> Probably1ndy: I understand preferences but when it comes Unity like cfhowlett people grab pitchforks
<dm_comp> *cfhowlett said
<dm_comp> it all about the workflow in my opinion
<dm_comp> *it's
<Probably1ndy> i think with the case of unity and ubuntu, is that a lot of people feel that the old interface (gnome 2 especially), was functional and nice and all they ever wanted.  And then it got all changed on them, and now they have to relearn something new.
<grahamsavage__> how can i reboot the entire graphics UI?
<grahamsavage__> in ubutntu 15.04
<grahamsavage__> without losing anything
<malditoDev> Hello, I have a new install of virtualbox and ubuntu server and I want to ssh into ubuntu through terminal. It accapts my username but fails on password. Tried logging in with the same password from virtualbox and thats working? any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<Probably1ndy> and while learning something new isn't necessarily bad, if its feelsl like change just for the sake of change, then people get unhappy.
<grahamsavage__> Probably1ndy, Window 8 made me unhappy
<Probably1ndy> grahamsavage__: yep.
<Probably1ndy> they can take windows 7 off my work machine when it catches fire and burns to the ground.
<grahamsavage__> although, i watched the microsft build conference and it sounded awesome.. it's just when it came out, it was so difficult to use
<malditoDev> I'm getting a (publickey,keyboard-interactive) permission deinied
<somsip> !ot | Probably1ndy grahamsavage__ (conversation is devolving to very offtopic now...)
<ubottu> Probably1ndy grahamsavage__ (conversation is devolving to very offtopic now...): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> malditoDev: check permissions on your public key
<dm_comp> ubotto: what are the rules on reposting a question?
<somsip> dm_comp: leave it a reasonable amount of time so you dont repeat too often. No specific number of minutes
<malditoDev> somsip new to ubunto and ssh, how would I do that?
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, "reasonable" = 15 minutes or so
<dm_comp> anyone on ubuntu 15.10 and GIMP 2.8.14(software center). Could you please check if Cage Transform tool crashes your GIMP?
<somsip> malditoDev: ls -la ~/.ssh
<dm_comp> already asked in #gimp but the current version of GIMP is 2.8.16
<somsip> malditoDev: though it may be you're just using incorrect SSH details. Are you on ubuntu, connecting to ubuntu, or both?
<malditoDev> I connected to ubuntu through virtualbox to make sure the password was correct
<malditoDev> and it logged me int here
<dm_comp> about how long does it take for the ubuntu team to update a package as popular as GIMP
<somsip> malditoDev: so explain what you're trynig to do that fails
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, 1st debian updates >>> downstream to ubuntu.
<Hulio> what's sup dude
<dm_comp> malditoDev: check your ssh config and if root is allowed to log in
<malditoDev> I'm following a tutorial that has you ssh into ubunto from OSX terminal. it takes my username when i do this: ssh p-2222 name@sandbox.dev then it propts for password. WhenI enter teh password it it says permissions denied
<beefsec> malditoDev, you have it running in a vm?
<somsip> malditoDev: that port is non-standard. Try ssh name@sandbox.dev
<dm_comp> malditoDev: some ssh config don't allow roots to log in remotely so make a standard account log and the switch to root
<somsip> malditoDev: and post a link to the tutorial so we can see what your'e doing
<malditoDev> http://oi67.tinypic.com/5wf42w.jpg
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, you could always compiling gimp from source ...
<malditoDev> in my vm I have SSH portforwarding to 2222
<malditoDev> the tutorial is: http://www.lynda.com/Apache-tutorials/Installing-Ubuntu-Server-1404-LTS/158372/178054-4.html
<dm_comp> cfhowlett: thinking about doing that, but not looking forward to it
<dm_comp> malditoDev: also VM network connection could of been set incorrectly
<somsip> malditoDev: You should be able to connect to the VM with ssh {username}@{ip of VM} - I don't see how the mapping of the host port to the VM port is helping you
<somsip> malditoDev: so I'd suggest getting the basics working (being able to SSH direct) then add on other stuff (port forwarding)
<malditoDev> I tried without the -p2222 and still same error :(
<somsip> malditoDev: what is the IP of the VM?
<pnorman> I'm getting errors like "W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch" when I do apt-get update. If I switch from ca.archive.ubuntu.com to us.archive.ubuntu.com it works, so it looks like it's something specific with the ca mirror.
<somsip> pnorman: I had that for a couple of days on the servers I use. It resolved itself
<malditoDev> In the tutoral I updated my hosts file with 127.0.0.1
<somsip> malditoDev: you're not answering questions or following instructions. Difficult to help you....
<malditoDev> I'm trying the best I know how
<somsip> malditoDev: what is the IP of the VM?
<malditoDev> how can I find that?
<dm_comp> So on this website (https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gimp/) the version number is 2.8.6 but the current version of GIMP is 2.8.16 and software center has 2.8.14 ... is that a typo on the website, is it missing a "1" before 6
<somsip> malditoDev: log in to the VM and type ifconfig
<somsip> !info gimp | dm_comp
<ubottu> dm_comp: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.14-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 3529 kB, installed size 16429 kB
<somsip> dm_comp: if you are on 15.10, the current version is that ^^^
<Hulio> hi dude
<malditoDev> is it the inet addr: 127.0.0.1
<somsip> malditoDev: no - probable 192.168.1.{something}
<somsip> malditoDev: or 10.0.0.{something} depending how you have netowrking setup on the VM
<malditoDev> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2i1fvih&s=9
<malditoDev> oh maybe 10.0.2.15
<somsip> malditoDev: 10.0.2.15 then. So what happens when, from the host, you type "ssh bishopbautista@10.0.2.15"?
<dm_comp> somsip: the version on the website make no sense
<dm_comp> version 2.8.6 will never be
<somsip> dm_comp: it's what happens in the repo that matters <shrugs>
<malditoDev> somsip its strange I just get a carriage return
<somsip> malditoDev: type ifconfig on the host and post the IP. Try "ping 10.0.2.15" from the host also to see if you get a reply
<malditoDev> ping is timing out
<somsip> malditoDev: and the host IP?
<malditoDev> I'm not seeign anything that says ip with ifconfig  :(
<somsip> malditoDev: maybe you need something else in OSX
<malditoDev> 192.168.1.135
<somsip> malditoDev: so you're on different subnets. Change networking type (NAT, bridged, whatever) on the VM and reboot until you're getting a 192.168.1.X IP
<malditoDev> its on NAT now, what shoudl I change it to?
<somsip> malditoDev: something else. I dont; remember and always trial-and-error until I get it right. someone else might chime in with the correct one if they know
<somsip> malditoDev: try bridged maybe
<malditoDev> OMG...it worked!
<malditoDev> THANK YOU THANK YOU
<somsip> malditoDev: so you can ssh in now?
<malditoDev> yup!
<somsip> k - sorted
<malditoDev> somsip    <------ Brilliant!
<cfhowlett> !cookie | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<somsip> :)
<malditoDev> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=of5z85&s=9#.VmpH2xow0W8
 * cfhowlett wishes we had one more ubottu trigger "Beer!"
<somsip> malditoDev: that seems to have done it. VM networking has caught me out before too
<malditoDev> for someone like me that does't know what to expect yet...this was so very frustrating
<malditoDev> sadly I'm not really sure how it was fixed
<somsip> malditoDev: homework - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<malditoDev> Thanks somsip !
<somsip> malditoDev: np
<Depressed_CRM_Us> How might one trap a SIGKILL from within bash?
<somsip> Depressed_CRM_Us: http://linuxcommand.org/wss0160.php "There is one signal that you cannot trap: SIGKILL or signal 9"
<yeti39x> I am new to ubuntu, does anyone have any suggestions on links to learn from?
<rgb-one> How would I set up an Ubuntu VM, such that, when I launch an application that uses a port on the VM, I can access the port from a Windows host machine?
<cfhowlett> !manual  | yeti39x
<ubottu> yeti39x: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> yeti39x, also:  www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads           start at #0.  read.  #1.  read.  repeat >>> #102
<yeti39x> cfhhowlett, thank you
<Depressed_CRM_Us> How would you find the disk space consumed by a directory without using du?
<somsip> Depressed_CRM_Us: asking unusual questions without acknowledging previous replies comes across as very trolly
<Depressed_CRM_Us> somsip: what do you mean? i was asking question?
<yeti39x> the answer evades me as well, I have used the command before to check the swap partition size but I can't remember..
<deadmund> I was screwing around with my package manager like an idiot and now I don't have the nice glowing ubuntu logo at bootup.  Any ideas how to get it back?  What package(s) provide it?  (I have a radeon HD 8330 graphics chip, in my processor), I'm connected through HDMI.
<somsip> Depressed_CRM_Us: you asked. I answered, you didn't acknowledge, you asked another. Either trolling or just plain rude. I'm not decide as yet
<cfhowlett> yeti39x, happy2help@
<Depressed_CRM_Us> sorry thanks for the information
<Depressed_CRM_Us> sorry i responded in another room actually
<Depressed_CRM_Us> lime chat is very confusing to me
<malditoDev> Is the command line in ubuntu the same as terminal in OSX?
<yeti39x> deadmund did you install a new graphics driver when it quit showing your splash screen?
<deadmund> malditoDev: similar but not exactly the same
<yeti39x> When I installed the nvidia drivers I lost my splash screen as well. It may be something in you grub settings if it is related to the screen resolution as well.. Had that issue before too
<deadmund> malditoDev: they're both bash
<malditoDev> are they both unix?
<deadmund> yeti39x: I might have, but not intentionally.  I had radeon before, I have radeon now.  Not sure what happened in the interm! :P
<yeti39x> right, not all the commands are the same, some similar..
<somsip> malditoDev: OSX is based of BSD. There are similarities on how command line works, but not exactly the same
<deadmund> yeti39x: lsmod | grep fglrx   returns nothing.  lsmod | grep radeon shows some lines with radeon in them (as expected)
<malditoDev> ok got it thanks!
<yeti39x> well if you look in synaptic I believe it will tell you what you have installed
<deadmund> They're both bash I think?  And is Mac's implementation of bash fully POSIX?
<deadmund> yeti39x: I know that I have xorg-xserver-video-radeon installed (providing me the radeon driver).  I don't think it's a radeon issue. I think I just need to reinstall whatever package does the pretty glowing logo (not sure though)
 * deadmund has played "linux" before
<truexfan81> april 2016 needs to hurry up and get here
<truexfan81> i want my newer LTS
<cfhowlett> +1 | truexfan81,
<cfhowlett> truexfan81, take it to #ubuntu+1
<yeti39x> it's not a package it's a splash screen.. so when you are booting the grub settings define what screen resolution is being displayed at boot. Ithe splash screen should bet may besize grub says  to do with the resolution you set your machine to vs. what
<truexfan81> cfhowlett: no need, i said what i was going to say that conversation is over
<deadmund> yeti39x: what config file can I see what the resultion is set by grub?  /etc/default/grub ?
<yeti39x> use sudo nano to edit the conf BUT make a backup first to save your self much hassle in case you mess it up..
<malditoDev> how do you escape paging through log files?
<deadmund> malditoDev:  "escape paging" ??
<yeti39x> We may  shooting in the dark but this is my guess and I am not that advanced. There may be a better answer out there..
<cfhowlett> malditoDev, more filename | grep topic
<deadmund> yeti39x: thanks :)
<malditoDev> I'm viewing log files and I can't escape it LOL
<yeti39x> I would check to see if the screen resolution you chose to run matches the grub config just to be sure
<somsip> malditoDev: ctrl-c ?
<malditoDev> TY
<yeti39x> good luck it that isn't it then it could be graphics related if you installed a newer driver.. Like I said mine was replaced by the nvidia splash screen at some point using the terminology on google may render a result as well
<yeti39x> deadmund, good luck I g2g
<deadmund> yeti39x: thanks
<deadmund> cya
<deadmund> Is there a big difference between irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu and irc.ubuntu.com/#ubuntu ?  Is one the official and the other one is the unofficial??
<SchrodingersScat> deadmund: do they both lead to the same place?
<deadmund> SchrodingersScat: That's what I'm asking>
<SchrodingersScat> deadmund: probably yes. so both are official.
<deadmund> SchrodingersScat: haha, thanks
<SchrodingersScat> deadmund: you can check with nslookup irc.ubuntu.com, seems to go to chat.freenode.net
<deadmund> SchrodingersScat: mmm
<Stmeter> Sendmail is being sent correctly, but never being delivered. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13917531/
<Stmeter> Anyone have any ideas?
<Dylan____> How do I get latest nvidia drivers for my MacBook 2010 and should I run into issues if I install the latest such as black screen upon restart
<SeriouslyLaugh> just to clarify, are you looking for OSX drivers or Linux drivers Dylan____
<Dylan____> Linux
<SeriouslyLaugh> Which Ubuntu version + kernel?
<Dylan____> I don't know about kernel but I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<SeriouslyLaugh> in terminal run uname -a and paste the output
<utu8o> ubuntu can install on a mac?
<somsip> utu8o: yes
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> I overwrites Mac OS X
<Dylan____> And I have Ubuntu permently installed
<SeriouslyLaugh> you can also dual boot using something like rEFInd
<utu8o> that sucks
<ribbon> Does the stock ubuntu kernel come with the ip_gre module?
<Dylan____> I actually like Ubuntu then OS X
<Dylan____> I'm firing my laptop up now seriouslylaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> Dylan____ this link has instructions on how to install the nvidia-current driver for that machine but it involves using a ppa which is risky https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Oneiric#Video
<cfhowlett> !mac | utu8o
<ubottu> utu8o: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> I'll check the papa out
<somsip> ribbon: 14.04 here and available
<Dylan____> Ppa
<Dylan____> Is the ppa itself dangerous as such?
<SeriouslyLaugh> ppas can be inherently dangerous
<SeriouslyLaugh> hence the disclaimer :)
<ribbon> somsip: Thank you very much!
<Dylan____> So ppa isnt made by nvidia
<utu8o> so a PPA can basically be like a virus or something?
<somsip> utu8o: untrusted software is to be trusted only at your own risk
<SeriouslyLaugh> Dylan____ no idea, likely not
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Cause in the past when im tried to install the latest nvidia driver on linux i would reboot and get prompted with a black screen
<Dylan____> Which then causes me to have to use my live usb or dvd and reinstall all over sgain
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah upgrading the display driver can be tricky if it doesn't go smoothly
<SeriouslyLaugh> no need to nuke and pave though, you can tweak the current installation FYI
<Dylan____> Ok i just installed the nvidia current driver its doing it stuff in the terminal now
<SeriouslyLaugh> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dylan____> And i have to update the xorg do i?
<Dylan____> My macbook already is getting hot sigh haha
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah i would follow that community supplied tutorial. i haven't done it for that particular machine so i can't really speak to the specifics
<Dylan____> Ok ill get back to you when its done etc
<SeriouslyLaugh> godspeed
<somsip> SeriouslyLaugh: listening to it now :) OT!
<SeriouslyLaugh> somsip i don't see you in OT :(
<Dylan____> Ok i just restarted it says that the brightness keys wont work but ill fix that myself probs
<Dylan____> Waiting to see if i get the black screen of death
<somsip> SeriouslyLaugh: yeah - I shouldn't said anything here really. Too much caffeine :)
<Dylan____> Ok guys well it went into a blackscreen
<SeriouslyLaugh> !nomodeset | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SeriouslyLaugh> wow that link is way outdatted, sorry Dylan____
<Dylan____> Sigh looks like im reinstalling for the 3rd time
<Dylan____> Haha thats alright
<SeriouslyLaugh> !recovery | Dylan____ no need to reinstall
<ubottu> Dylan____ no need to reinstall: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Dylan____> Ok but i used a live usb
<Dylan____> And it was booted with efi
<SeriouslyLaugh> ohhhhh and it wasn't persistant
<SeriouslyLaugh> then it wasn't installed anyway
<SeriouslyLaugh> it was live i guess?
<SeriouslyLaugh> recovery mode would still work
<Dylan____> I pressed shift on my macbook didnt boot
<Dylan____> Came with the black screen
<malditoDev> Just set up apache in ubunto on a VM when I try to access: http://sandbox.dev:8080 I get You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<malditoDev> I meant: http://sandbox.dev:8080/server-status
<Dylan____> Brb going to have to reinstall from scratch
<SeriouslyLaugh> Dylan____ wait
<Probably1ndy> malditoDev: that sounds like a permissions issue on whatever file or directory apache is serving up
<SeriouslyLaugh> Let's start from the beginning. Did you boot into a live USB and install Ubuntu onto the macbook's hard drive?
<Dylan____> Yes
<malditoDev> Probably1ndy how woudl I determine that
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok there's no need to reinstall. you can boot into recovery mode...
<Dylan____> How?
<SeriouslyLaugh> read the link i pasted above -- you have to press shift at a specific time
<SeriouslyLaugh> during the boot sequence
<Dylan____> Theres not boot sequence
<Dylan____> Just boots straight into ubuntu
<Probably1ndy> malditoDev: if you cd to the directory that apache is serving ( i think its /var/www on ubuntu), and do "ls -l", it should show you what group and user owns all the files.
<SeriouslyLaugh> Dylan____ hold the power button until the machine turns off. Turn it back on and tap shift over and over again as it boots.
<Probably1ndy> malditoDev: better yet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/386928/default-permissions-for-var-www
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> What do i do now
<Dylan____> I got advanced options
<muhsin> Hi, can anyone help me install skype? I have been at it from yesterday
<malditoDev> Probably1ndy  I get this from /var/www
<cfhowlett> !skype | muhsin
<ubottu> muhsin: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<SeriouslyLaugh> !nomodeset | Dylan____ i would try nomodeset
<ubottu> Dylan____ i would try nomodeset: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<malditoDev> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Dec 10 19:01
<Dylan____> In recovery move ubuntu with linux generic
<Dylan____> Theres two recover modes
<SeriouslyLaugh> Dylan____ follow these instructions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<Probably1ndy> malditoDev: hmm...  that looks correct.  i think.
<muhsin> ubottu: Can you check the output of sudo apt-get install skype ? The link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/13918242/
<ubottu> muhsin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smokes> hello
<muhsin> cfhowlett: Can you check the output of sudo apt-get install skype ? The link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/13918242/
<Probably1ndy> malditoDev: i think i would look in your log file for apache and see if its logging any errors.  should be in /var/log/apache2
<smokes> could any one help me setup ubunta
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin looks like you need to install a dependency
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin how did you initially install the application, out of curiosity -- from apt-get or from a deb? or a ppa?
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: I tried suggestions from forums. Can you help me out? I have tried apt-get , deb and synaptic
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin did you install the application initially from a ppa?
<SeriouslyLaugh> or did you download a file from somewhere and install it manually?
<malditoDev> which log file l should I look at? there several
<muhsin> I dont know what is ppa?
<malditoDev> access.log  dev-access.log  dev-error.log  error.log  other_vhosts_access.log
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: I dont know what is ppa
<smokes> prepraing to install ubunta says i need 6.5 hard drive space free is connected to internet
<SeriouslyLaugh> do you remember running sudo add-apt-repository muhsin
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Yes i did run that
<smokes> some one help me
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Probably1ndy> malditoDev: i'd start with error.log.  they're arranged by the sites-enabled
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Did that two or three times
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin run sudo apt-get -f install
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Done. Next
<SeriouslyLaugh> run sudo apt-get install skype
<SeriouslyLaugh> the ppa might be incompatible with your system
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/13918434/
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin paste the output of uname -a
<malditoDev> http://oi63.tinypic.com/rabtqr.jpg
<malditoDev> I don't see anything that helps me
<Probably1ndy> looks like its restarted a few times.
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Linux alwathaniya 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 15 17:43:14 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin maybe try sudo apt-get install skybe-bin ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> you might get sucked into dependency hell
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Yeah. I think i am in dependency hell.
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin i would run sudo apt-get purge skype and try to install it via the software center
<SeriouslyLaugh> if you're getting even more 'depends' messages
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin try these instructions maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241630&p=13109496#post13109496
<Probably1ndy> muhsin: i've been googling around for your problem, you're not alone - but i haven't really found a solution that i like.
<SeriouslyLaugh> looks like there were some versioning issues with skype and 14.04.x
<Jvsn> part
<akik> i first installed a bunch of 32-bit libs and then skype from microsoft's deb
<akik> it works ok in kubuntu 14.04
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: you there?
<SeriouslyLaugh> sup muhsin
<akik> i can share the list of debs if you like
<muhsin> Is there a way i can escape dependency hell?
<muhsin> <muhsin> Is there a way i can escape dependency hell?
<happyhobo> I feel guilty.
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin run sudo apt-get purge skype
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin then read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241630&p=13109496#post13109496
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning
<happyhobo> I can't connect my telephone by bluetooth
<cfhowlett> hey hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: I did this yesterday.
<SeriouslyLaugh> sorry muhsin i dont have direct experience with that software + that ubuntu version so i can't really help
<SeriouslyLaugh> aside from googling
<lotuspsychje> muhsin: added ppa's of any kind?
<muhsin> Yes. From official website lostuspsychje
<happyhobo> thatdoesn'twork
<muhsin> Yes. From official website lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> muhsin: we dont support ppa's, remove them
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | muhsin
<ubottu> muhsin: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<muhsin> lotuspsychje: Please check this out. This is what i meant sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<muhsin> <lotuspsychje>: Please check this out. This is what i meant sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<happyhobo> It tries to connect then it says this Failed to launch  default file browser  The specified location is not mounted  You can enter an alternate browser in service settings
<lotuspsychje> muhsin: did you sudo apt-get update after?
<muhsin> yes
<muhsin> <lotuspsychje>yes
<lotuspsychje> muhsin: added manually or via software center/sources
<happyhobo> Help please
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: did you install those tools described in bluetooth wiki?
<happyhobo> It wouldn't get past
<muhsin> <lotuspsychje> I first did any software sources, then i entered the above command in terminal
<happyhobo> cd  /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples/
<lotuspsychje> muhsin: try remove/reboot sudo apt-get update and re-add partner repo via sources perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: tail -f /var/log/syslog while you messing with bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: see if you getting any errors
<tgm4883> muhsin: what version of ubuntu is this?
<muhsin> 14.04 tgm4883
<happyhobo> What am I looking for?
<tgm4883> muhsin: what is the output of 'apt-cache search skype'
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: anything related to bluetooth
<happyhobo> Network Manager?
<muhsin> lotuspsychje http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919161/
<happyhobo> It's 15.10 with Mate lotuspsychje
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin run sudo apt-get install skype skype-bin and paste the output
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok, what about 'apt-get -f install'
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: pastebin the whole output please
<muhsin> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919212/
<tgm4883> muhsin: try what SeriouslyLaugh said
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919240/
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Is there a way to assign say "Caps Lock" + alpha keys on cursor movement?
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: tgm4883: Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919240/
<happyhobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919268/  lotuspsychje
<OnkelTem> Like CL+J = LEFT, CL + I = UP and etc
<somsip> OnkelTem: I use xmodmap for this - do you want my .xmodmap file?
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: try to install blueman please
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4829 kB
<muhsin> tgm4883: You there?
<tgm4883> muhsin: I don't suppose I can just talk you out of skype
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin http://www.sysadmindiaries.com/2014/08/how-to-fix-skype-depends-on.html
<akik> here's what i did to install skype from microsoft's deb: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=D1wZNuM8
<happyhobo> I have blueman installed
<akik> i'm running kubuntu 14.04 64-bit
<akik> the dl url is http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<akik> for some reason it's only a 32-bit package
<happyhobo> root@shane-N150:/home/shane# blueman  No command 'blueman' found, did you mean:   Command 'bluemon' from package 'bluemon' (universe) blueman: command not found
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: I have a problem when installing libqtwebkit4:i386 . Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919428/
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: no GUI icon to launch?
<somsip> OnkelTem: well, here you are if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919303/
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin did you run all of the commands in that link i pasted?
<happyhobo> There is but if I try to connect it says that the file manager yada yada won't connect try new browser file not mounted
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: The third command gives some errors. Please do look at the pastebin
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: try to check your whole syslog and dmesg logs, to see whats going on
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin  run sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: 0  upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin now do sudo apt-get clean
<lotuspsychje> muhsin: did you install any other software in the past with ppa's?
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<muhsin> lotuspsychje: This is the second software i installed (first is openssh-server) after fresh installation of ubuntu. So i am sure no other ppa
<happyhobo> failed to launch default browser
<happyhobo> the specified location is not mounted
<happyhobo> You can enter an alternate browser in service settings
<lotuspsychje> muhsin: updated to latest 14.04.3?
<carrera> I just installed ubuntu-mate 15.10 on a fresh laptop with 2 SSDs in RAID 0.  But I just get the grub> command
<muhsin> How do i do that?
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin stick with me here buddy. there's a list of commands you need to run.
<SeriouslyLaugh> run sudo apt-get clean
<muhsin> Done
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin run sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Done
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin run sudo apt-get update
<happyhobo> I can't find this service settings lotuspsychje
<carrera> I installed dmadm and did a boot-repair to no avail.  Here's the boot-repair summary http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919483/
<tgm4883> SeriouslyLaugh: just took a look at that link, you can install 32-bit libs by appending :i386 to the end of the package name
<lotuspsychje> !raid | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> carrera: i wouldnt use 2 ssd's in raid myself mate
<carrera> lotuspsychje, no advantage?
<happyhobo> It's a setting, a setting I've looked for a while for
<lotuspsychje> carrera: store your data an the second next to each other, 1 for Os
<lotuspsychje> carrera: then tweak the Os ssd for ubuntu
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: I did that. I got some messages after it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13919669/
<carrera> lotuspsychje, sorry, I didn't get that and you didn't tell me why you wouldn't RAID 0 a pair of SSD drives
<tgm4883> carrera: I'm not sure I see the point of RAID 0 on 2 SSDs
<lotuspsychje> carrera: personal opinion, i dont like raid layouts
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: well that's just silly :)
<carrera> tgm4883, I get 1071 MB/s read
<carrera> tgm4883, whereas I was getting only 520 MB/s out of one of my Samsung 850 Pro drives
<MattiMo> what's a good wallpaper package?
<MattiMo> i want to get some cool wallpapers on my ubuntu
<tgm4883> carrera: sweet, you can win an appendage measuring contest.
<happyhobo> where is service settings
<lotuspsychje> carrera: maybe you should talk to the ##hardware guys about raid + ssd
<carrera> MattiMo, https://interfacelift.com/
<MattiMo> nice i like those a lot
<MattiMo> is this the package you use?
<carrera> lotuspsychje, thanks, I will
<SeriouslyLaugh> does anyone know the easiest way for muhsin to remove duplicate entries in their sources.list offhand?
<MattiMo> this one is really cool - https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/3994/bixby_bridge_-_hazy_dusk.html
<tgm4883> SeriouslyLaugh: edit the file with vim?
<happyhobo> linux mint 16 386 didn't hve this issue
<happyhobo> is it the 64 bit?
<Probably1ndy> SeriouslyLaugh: "sort -u"
<swift110-phone> Hey
<Probably1ndy> i think.
<Probably1ndy> or awk,  awk '!a[$0]++' input.txt
<Probably1ndy> according to the google.
<carrera> tgm4883, appendage measuring?
<happyhobo> lotuspsychje:  please help me find this service setting and helped me figure out what to do with the browser and mounting
<tgm4883> carrera: nevermind. I saw you're attempting to fakeraid 2 SSD's in a RAID 0 for your boot drive. I want nothing to do with that
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin run cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<SeriouslyLaugh> actually disregard that, i dont know how to fix this
<Probably1ndy> hmm.  doesn't running RAID on an SSD interfere with TRIM?  or am I making things up because i'm tired?
<SeriouslyLaugh> takes some finess and detective work muhsin
<SeriouslyLaugh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/120621/how-to-fix-duplicate-sources-list-entry
<tgm4883> SeriouslyLaugh: just have him go into the sources gui and uncheck the boxes
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh:   :(  . Thanks anyways
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah out of my wheelhouse, not sure what to check and uncheck without being able to see them all
<zykotick9> Probably1ndy: running encrypted lvm on SSD interferes with TRIM... not sure about RAID...
<tgm4883> "uncheck the ones that are for the partner repo"
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'm thinking /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_trusty_partner_binary-amd64_Packages does't exactly look like a skype related repo
<tgm4883> SeriouslyLaugh: that's the repo that skype is in
<tgm4883> partner repo
<carrera> tgm, Software NOT Fake RAID mate
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin see tgm4883's comment -- you need to disable those repos
<tgm4883> carrera: still don't want any part of it
<carrera> tgm4883, Software NOT Fake RAID mate.  I said I added dmadm earlier
<tgm4883> carrera: and don't call me mate, buddy ;)
<carrera> tgm4883, :-)
<carrera> tgm4883, fine, no one is forcing you dude!
<muhsin> tgm4883: Which one should i uncheck?
<tgm4883> muhsin: Do you see the partner repos listed?
<lotuspsychje> carrera: follow auxy's advise, use them next to each other :p
<muhsin> tgm4883: There are 6 boxes
<carrera> lotuspsychje, thank you
<lotuspsychje> carrera: and visit ##linux-ssd for tweaks :p
<tgm4883> muhsin: 6?
<carrera> lotuspsychje, thanks for the channel pointers dude,  you're awesome
<muhsin> tgm4883: Yes . Six. I am surprised too.
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok do this
<happyhobo> lotuspsychje:  have you washed your hands of my problem?
<happyhobo> lol
<lotuspsychje> !patience | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> muhsin: pastebin the output of   'grep -R -i partner /etc/apt/*'
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: last thing i asked you, is to investigate your full syslog and dmesg for errors
<happyhobo> I don't know how.
<muhsin> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13920038/
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: log viewer icon or /var/log/...
<happyhobo> I don't understand.
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok, close the sources list dealy.
<muhsin> tgm4883: I didnt understand
<tgm4883> muhsin: then do 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list' and 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list.save'
<lotuspsychje> happyhobo: there's a reason your bluetooth doesnt work, so please investigate your logs
<happyhobo> I don't know how.
<muhsin> tgm4883: Done. What next?
<tgm4883> muhsin: then edit '/etc/apt/sources.list'. There are 3 lines we're going to delete. "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner" "deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner" and "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ trusty partner"
<tgm4883> muhsin: also do 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.save'
<muhsin> tgm4883: Done. Next?
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok do 'sudo apt-get update'
<muhsin> tgm4883: ok
<tgm4883> muhsin: paste the output of 'dpkg -l | grep skype'
<Probably1ndy> maybe it would be easier just to not use skype :P
<tgm4883> Probably1ndy: probably
<muhsin> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13920211/
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok cool
<tgm4883> muhsin: so now we're more or less back at a clean slate
<muhsin> tgm4883: Now how do i proceed to get skype? (Too excited)
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok, so lets try this again. Do you have the software sources thing open? If so, close and reopen it
<muhsin> tgm4883: canonical partners are unchecked
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok, do this "wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb"
<happyhobo> I can't find my logs dagnabbibbit
<somsip> happyhobo: logs for what?
<happyhobo> see why my bluetooth doesn't work
<somsip> happyhobo: /var/log/ usually, but I have no specific idea for BT
<muhsin> tgm4883: What next?
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok, now 'sudo dpkg -i skype-install.deb'
<happyhobo> lotuspsychje:  there are so many of them
<muhsin> tgm4883: Still didnt work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13920365/
<SeriouslyLaugh> is that the full output? if so, it's still installing muhsin
<tgm4883> muhsin: what do you mean, that's not done
<happyhobo> lotuspsychje:  I just looked at syslog and I didn't see anything for bluetooth
<muhsin> tgm4883: Sorry. Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13920397/
<SeriouslyLaugh> sudo apt-get -f install might work now muhsin
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok, so how about 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<yolan> why mir is better than xorg?
<SeriouslyLaugh> yolan this is a support channel. check out #ubuntu-discuss for off topic stuff
<somsip> !mir | yolan (here for details)
<ubottu> yolan (here for details): Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<muhsin> tgm4883: SeriouslyLaugh: Did it.
<tgm4883> muhsin: and, output?
<muhsin> tgm4883: SeriouslyLaugh: What should i do next?
<muhsin> tgm4883: SeriouslyLaugh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13920464/
<SeriouslyLaugh> if it says processing triggers, it's still installing muhsin  :)
<tgm4883> muhsin: awesome, so when you get to a prompt, do 'skype'
<muhsin> tgm4883: SeriouslyLaugh: No it is over.
<SeriouslyLaugh> neat, should be installed now
 * tgm4883 assumes that is the launch command for skype
<SeriouslyLaugh> ty tgm4883 for helping me on this one
<tgm4883> SeriouslyLaugh: yw
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin did it install OK?
<muhsin> tgm4883: SeriouslyLaugh: I didnt do anything after sudo apt-get -f install
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin type skype and hit enter
<SeriouslyLaugh> see if it launches
<muhsin> SeriouslyLaugh: Command not found
<tgm4883> muhsin: are you running unity?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i think it runs as a service. he might need to log out and back in again
<somsip> SeriouslyLaugh: nah - just run as 'skype' is fine
<tgm4883> SeriouslyLaugh: that would be pretty weird if it did
<tgm4883> muhsin: output of 'dpkg -l | grep skype'
<mido> hey
<mido> hi
<muhsin> tgm4883: rc  skype                                                 4.3.0.37-1                                          i386         Wherever you are, wherever they are
<tgm4883> muhsin: hmm, try this again 'sudo dpkg -i skype-install.deb'
<muhsin> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13920815/
<Rocketeer> Quick question - does ginn still work properly in ubuntu 15.04 or have we moved to a different system for handling user-set touchscreen inputs?
<tgm4883> muhsin: ok, how about 'sudo apt-get install libqtwebkit4'
<akik> skype needs the 32-bit libs
<SeriouslyLaugh> sudo apt-get -f install might be in order again
<tgm4883> akik: it's not complaining about them though
<Rocketeer> I know the settings for that are in /etc/ginn/wishes.xml but some of them seem to conflict with the current multitouch gestures (mostly 3 or 4 finger touches) as seen in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<tgm4883> SeriouslyLaugh: nah, that finished just fine. I think it can't install this package for some reason
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'd personally run it again just to see
<SeriouslyLaugh> per this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/504689/cant-install-skype-4-3-on-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit
<muhsin> tgm4883:  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tgm4883> muhsin: you ran "sudo apt-get install libqtwebkit4"?
<SeriouslyLaugh> 'After this if you get any error like cannot install 'libqtwebkit4:i386' or some other package, try this command.'
<SeriouslyLaugh>      sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<muhsin> tgm4883: Yes i did. These are the errors i am getting
<muhsin> tgm4883: Yes i did. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<muhsin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tgm4883> muhsin: are you running any apt commands in another window?
<tgm4883> muhsin: it's possible that it just decided now was a good time to update package lists I suppose
<hiya>  i have CyberghostVPN Special Editon, OkayFreedom VPN, F-secure Freedome - 1 year License for 10 USD/unit - backup from promos, legit offers, if wana buy PM me
<akik> tgm4883: muhsin: here are my notes about installing skype from microsoft's deb if it helps any http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=g77YXGzX
<tgm4883> hiya: no, go away
<hiya> tgm4883, ok if you need PM me ok?
<hiya> bye
<muhsin> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13920942/
<tgm4883> muhsin: lets try the 'sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing'
<muhsin> tgm4883: Nothing.
<tgm4883> muhsin: how about "sudo apt-get install libqtwebkit4:i386"?
<muhsin> tgm4883: 0 upgraded,0 ..., 0... etc
<tgm4883> wth
<SeriouslyLaugh> muhsin just for fun run sudo apt-get -f install
<muhsin> tgm4883:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13921019/
<SeriouslyLaugh> one more time
<tgm4883> muhsin: yea try that again
<tgm4883> if it doesn't do anything, we can try installing libqt4-opengl:i386
<muhsin> tgm4883: 0 upgraded,0 ..., 0... etc
<tgm4883> muhsin: 'sudo apt-get install libqt4-opengl:i386'
<muhsin> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13921062/
<sam_yan> hi ,Does the ubuntu overwrite the cups?
<SeriouslyLaugh> dependency rabbit hole. at this point i'd try the notes from akik http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=g77YXGzX
<SeriouslyLaugh> gotta run, good luck guys
<tgm4883> This is why we don't run microsoft products on Linux
<SebastianTCL> what was the command to go into full screen CLI and come back to GUI?
<tgm4883> SebastianTCL: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to CLI, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back
<nar_> hello
<lubarch> nar_: hello
<saeed_> hi
<malditoDev> Tried to set up vm with mysql and I can't get my host computer running mysql workbench to connect to my VM mysql? any help please
<saeed_> any persian here?
<akik> !fa
<CacheMoney> is there a way to allow FTP transfers only over a certain network interface?
<CacheMoney> essentially, I want to share out a folder on my server via FTP
<CacheMoney> but only over my secondary NIC which on a separate network
<CacheMoney> also, this is to be access locally on the network
<SebastianTCL> what's the command to know which version im running on?
<SebastianTCL> thanks
<jpmh> mail is working on my system, I can send mail between users on the system.  I can send out, I can even connect to 127.0.0.1:25 and send mail IN.  But, when I connect externally to x.x.x.x:25 when I do the RCPT TO: I get a Temporary lookup failure.  What do I need to change to allow this mail to come in
<smx_> jj
<smx_> ll
<smx_> oli
<smx_> cuentanos algo nene
<smx_> oli olli
<smx_> donde esta tu ps4 ?
<smx_> ioiu
<SebastianTCL> how can I edit my boot files from ubuntu?
<Myrth> hello, can anyone recommend an easy method to backup a live remote server large disk locally?
<retrojeff> I found a quick and dirty trick to show old PPAs in a terminal
<retrojeff> awk '$1 == "deb" || $1 == "deb-src" && $3 !~ /foobar/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<retrojeff> replace foobar with the distro you are on
<retrojeff> I got alot of PPAs showing utopic and I am on xenial now
<DirtyCajun> does anyone know where sonarr places mono originally
<yrj> i need help for python in ubuntu
<yrj> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/lsb_release", line 26, in <module>     import lsb_release ImportError: No module named lsb_release
<yrj> i get this output each time i type in a command
<yrj> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/lsb_release", line 26, in <module>     import lsb_release ImportError: No module named lsb_release
<yrj> please help
<yrj> i am trying to install pip
<yrj> is anyone here to help??
<yrj> is anyone here???
<yrj> buzzzz
<yrj> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/lsb_release", line 26, in <module>     import lsb_release ImportError: No module named lsb_release
<yrj> how to solve this : Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/lsb_release", line 26, in <module>     import lsb_release ImportError: No module named lsb_releaseTraceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/lsb_release", line 26, in <module>     import lsb_release ImportError: No module named lsb_release
<yrj> any help will be appreciated
<yrj> help
<yrj> help
<yrj> help
<yrj> somebody help
<yrj> are you all alive?
 * yrj slaps Afforess around a bit with a large fishbot
<yrj>  /UNIGNORE Afforess
<SebastianTCL> noob trying to modify boot sequence file to dual boot tinycore and ubuntu
<SebastianTCL> anyone can help?
<SebastianTCL> http://pastebin.com/SBdKRKaj
<uzumaki> help
<orf_> hey, why is the screen display settings utterly crap and is there a better tool to manage my multiple-display config?
<hateball> !help | uzumaki
<ubottu> uzumaki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<orf_> I'm tired of fighting that dumbass widget that half functions, and having it reset on every restart.
<uzumaki> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<uzumaki> hi
<uzumaki> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uzumaki> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<uzumaki> !OCR
<ubottu> For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<orf_> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<uzumaki> !dc
<ubottu> Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<uzumaki> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<uzumaki> @whoami
<orf_> urgh. well if the question on screen display is too much does anyone have any suggestions for a file browser in Ubuntu? the stock one is trash
<Ben64> explain what you're looking for
<orf_> anything that is better than the stock file browser in Ubuntu. I'd like to be able to copy+paste the file path easily, modify my favorites, and just not be so... minimal?
<mcphail> orf_: press "ctrl+L" and you can copy/paste a path
<orf_> I don't know, I guess it does the job but it just reminds me a bit of a childs toy, no sharp edges and very simple.
<orf_> is there anything better?
<Ben64> better is very subjective
<orf_> that's neat, thanks mcphail
<CacheMoney> so I'm using vsftpd, and I uncommented the line chroot_local_user=YES
<CacheMoney> but I can still cd out of the home directory when logged in as user via FTP
<orf_> sure better is subjective, but I sure hope there is something better
<mcphail> orf_: to make a new favourite, change into the directory, and "Bookmarks->Bookmark this location"
<orf_> so no suggestions on a better file manager for a power user then?
<mcphail> orf_: you can also directly share with samba, ftp and sftp shares from the stock file manager. Does enough for me, so haven't felt the need to explore further. But there are several file managers in the repos
<Ben64> orf_: terminal
<orf_> yeah the sharing is cool, just never need them. I'd just like something with a bit more infomation density than nautilus
<orf_> ok, what about the screen display panel. I love Ubuntu but thats the biggest turnoff for me
<mcphail> orf_: no idea. I don't have multiple monitors
<HackerII> orf_,  see if this is what you want:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Commander
<orf_> I've got 3 monitors, the draggable monitors in the settings panel barely work. I can't drag one past another one for no reason, but I can drag a monitor two feet above my current one.
<orf_> why the hell is that useful, 99% of people just want to line 2+ monitors up in a row and be able to alter the positions in that row, not have some crazy ass arbitrary display setup.
<orf_> plus it seems to reset back to a messed up configuration after most updates/restarts. Is there a config file I can manually manage?
<Ben64> orf_: what video card(s) do you have
<orf_> standard intel one
<orf_> sec
<orf_> "Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller"
<Ben64> didn't know intel supported 3 monitors
<Ben64> stick around, maybe someone knows a good way to set that up
<orf_> it does with a docking station, but even with 2 it was a nightmare
<gratefulfrog>  hi there, I'm running xubuntu 15.10 and cannot mount my usb DVD drive, any suggestions?
<boquete_asus> gratefulfrog, tried on other PC?
<gratefulfrog> boquete_asus: tried it on same pc, booted on widnows, worked fine, also on another asus laptop runint 14.10 worked fine...
<boquete_asus> gratefulfrog, tried check in Gparted? Maybe not mounted
<gratefulfrog> boquete_asus: correct, it is not mounted, but how to get it to mount? I tried: sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/bob/cdrom after creating the directory cdrom, but
<gratefulfrog> boquete_asus: that replies: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<gratefulfrog> boquete_asus: it mounts with commercial CDs but not with home written ones (written under windows or ubuntu)
<Tsutsukakushi> hello, i'm trying to run a script that requires user input on the first boot using rc.local
<Tsutsukakushi> but the echo is off, how do i turn it on in bash?
<marcfp> hi
<marcfp> i have a dell xps 13 3450
<marcfp> and i installed lubuntu
<marcfp> does anyone can help me installed wireless driver, please ?
<lotuspsychje> marcfp: which chipset mate?
<marcfp> tanuki: 3a:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 43a3 (rev 08)
<marcfp> lotuspsychje: this one
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | marcfp
<ubottu> marcfp: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<marcfp> Navid: lotuspsychje ahaps
<marcfp> thank's
<Tsutsukakushi> ok, it was stty echo
<lotuspsychje> marcfp: you can look on ubuntu iso for broadcom firmware also
<Tsutsukakushi> bye
<Tsutsukakushi> stty echo didn't work on a rc.local script
<Tsutsukakushi> how can i make user input work on rc.local script?
<Shogoot> Hi all. I se a webpage someting.com/p3  is ther eany way to find what file it is linked to? i want to make a smal script to post get requests to it
<lotuspsychje> Shogoot: maybe more somthing for the ##programming channel?
<Tsutsukakushi> lotuspsychje: sounds more like a script than a program
<lotuspsychje> Tsutsukakushi: ?
<Tsutsukakushi> Shogoot: why do you need to know what the file is actually called in the webserver when you get it anyways with the url http://domain.tld/p3 ?
<Shogoot> Tsutsukakushi, cant post a get parameter toa directory... i need the file as well.
<Tsutsukakushi> you can, but you'll usually get a index.html
<Tsutsukakushi> or some other such file instead
<Tsutsukakushi> when you go to a site with just the domain you do a get for the root directory /
<Tsutsukakushi> anyone got idea how to make user input work on rc.local? or should i run the script on first bootup some other way?
<TJ-> Tsutsukakushi: simple answer. Don't. It isn't designed for that
<Tsutsukakushi> TJ-: got any other way for me to run a script on a first bootup?
<TJ-> Tsutsukakushi: plymouthd (the splash manager) has facilities for asking for and receiving user input. Things like the cryptsetup tools use it for getting the encryption pass-phrase. What do you need to do, exactly?
<Tsutsukakushi> i need some simple parameters like username and stuff
<Tsutsukakushi> plymouth seems like a good solution
<orf_> but why do you need those parameters, out of interest?
<TJ-> Tsutsukakushi: see e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#A.22plymouth_ask-question.22
<akik> orf_: one usage could be to enter a passphrase for a private key
<TJ-> the problem with taking user input in a script running as UID 0 is the potential for unguarded overflows or command execution
<bluszcz> Hm, I am hitting this error while using ubuntu-sdk with simple qml example: http://pastebin.com/xs8AKaxz - am I missing something in the installation?
<sebastian_> can someone please help me modify my boot up file so that i can dual boot ubuntu and tinycorelinux from the hd directory i created: /home/sebastian/tinycore here's my boot up file: http://pastebin.com/UKmzbZn3
<jak2000> hi all i have a crontab task (with mysqldump command) when run the task thhe backup was generated in 0 bytes, but when run same command manually it generate the correct backup, any advice how to know why? thanks
<andybrine> Good Morning
<retrojeff> I just spent close to 1 hour hand holding a new ubuntu user
<andybrine> Does anyone know how to install virtualbox guest additions?
<retrojeff> he kept purging a "meta package" mysql-server
<andybrine> I have spent the best part of an hour and cant find the iso
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: maybe the #vbox guys can help you
<retrojeff> and did not know to purge the actual package mysql-server-5.5
<retrojeff> removing a meta package should also prompt to remove its child packages
<andybrine> awesome thanks lotuspsychje
<retrojeff> this would be more user friendly
<retrojeff> where can I submit this as a bug report
<retrojeff> the package would be apt? or apt-get?
<hateball> !bug | retrojeff
<ubottu> retrojeff: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<retrojeff> I dont know what package it would be under
<hateball> retrojeff: See #4
<retrojeff> oh the package name is "apt"
<daum> does anyone have any experience with HP's smart array p420 controller?  I have a harddrive that was previously setup with an HPA region, but I want to remove that, however doesn't seem hdparm can see the full hard drive sectors anymore
<Tsutsukakushi> TJ-: these people will get root anyways, it's ok for them to get code execution
<TJ-> daum: is "hdparm -N" not showing a difference, and definitely reporting a lower value than the known number of physical sectors?
<daum> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/1W7z2AE2
<andybrine> has anyone got experience installing virtualbox guest additions on Ubuntu?
<daum> it just knows that it is enabled
<andybrine> I always seem to have this issue
<daum> TJ-, the drives have to be in a raid 0 array for the OS to be able to see them
<daum> so i imagine I must have to use some specific software to interact thru the raid itself maybe?
<TJ-> daum: what is the make/model of drive?
<hateball> andybrine: So far you've not told us what your issue even is
<daum> intel 3500s
<bazhang> andybrine, apt-cache search additions shows something
<akik> andybrine: what you're probably missing is the build-essential package in the vm
<akik> i think build-essential is a meta package
<andybrine> I have installed the guest additions repository and i cant mount the iso in virtualbox to install. hateball
<andybrine> oh ok, I will look at installing that. akik
<akik> andybrine: but you should pastebin the errors you get
<andybrine> virtualbox is working perfectly, I just want to install guest additions
<retrojeff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1525193
<TJ-> daum: the Intel datasheets shows the HPA commands are supported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1525193 in apt (Ubuntu) "removing a meta package should also remove its children" [Undecided,New]
<retrojeff> TAADAA!!!!!!!!!
<retrojeff> a bug report :-)
<daum> TJ-, right so when this hard drive was in a non-raid controller I had over provisionedi t from testing
<daum> now it is behind that raid controller, and i can't seem to figure out how to remove the HPA area, so the raid controller is seeing it from its OP'd sized
<andybrine> I thought once you installed the guest additions iso it would appear in virtual box to mount and then install
<TJ-> daum: well that makes sense; when it's behind a RAID controller you're talking to the controller's logical presentation, not the real physical
<cfhowlett> andybrine, you have to invoke it from the vb control
<retrojeff> wow the apt package has a lot of bugs
<daum> right - so my question is if anyone had experience with this specific controller, trying to figure out how to change it from within the controller itself
<retrojeff> probley has the most
<andybrine> cfhowlett, how do I do that?
<cfhowlett> andybrine, start a VM, then see Device > insert Guest Additions CDROM
<Spacedog_ie> hi, I need info on ubuntu phone? can I ask here?
<andybrine> cfhowlett I cant see that menu. I thought that was what you meant. Its not showing
<cfhowlett> !phone | Spacedog_ie
<ubottu> Spacedog_ie: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daum> TJ-, on server boot I went into the raid controller setup but don't see anywhere to modify the SSD other than just add it to an array, but didnt see anything in terms of the hd sectors size, its onyl seeing it as its OP'd size
<cfhowlett> andybrine, what version of vbox??
<andybrine> cfhowlett, im using VBox 5.10
<andybrine> there is an option in my setting to show it, its just not appearing :s
<akik> andybrine: are you saying you can not see the window of the vbox vm? maybe come out of full screen for that
<Tsutsukakushi> TJ-: is the behaviour of plymouth ask-question different when run in rc.local than in a regular interactive shell?
<akik> andybrine: the window controls might auto hide but they're still there
<sjjenni> just did a Brand New ubuntu 14.4 install.  Set myself up a user, sjjenni, logged in and tried to mail sjjenni, it too the message, but I have no mail waiting.  What do I need to add to make mail work, even on the local machine
<andybrine> akik, im just restarting my vm
<andybrine> akik, yep, they are not showing!!
<cfhowlett> andybrine, http://tinypic.com/r/255rno9/9
<andybrine> very frustrating :(
<akik> andybrine: you should see file, machine, view, input, devices and help
<PETSounds> Hi, On Ubuntu Wily, how can i upscale VLC so it will looks nice on HiDPI screen?
<akik> andybrine: maybe you could make a screenshot and upload it to imgur.com?
<andybrine> cfhowlett, I can see your menu there. Just cant see it here. I will upload a screenshot
<akik> maybe it's a graphics glitch that takes out the menu :)
<cfhowlett> akik, drop out of full screen display for your menus
<John> hi all
<John> I have two files with the same number of rows
<John> I want to sort file A alphabetically, and for each row sorted in A, sort the row in B
<John> Any ideas?
<TJ-> retrojeff: I've updated your bug 1525193 with an explanation of why it is "Won't Fix"
<ubottu> bug 1525193 in apt (Ubuntu) "removing a meta package should also remove its children" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525193
<akik> cfhowlett: no, i don't have the problem
<andybrine> Here is the pastbin: http://pasteboard.co/2N9Rt6tM.png
<cfhowlett> andybrine, drop out of full screen display to see your machine menus.  sorry akik
<andybrine> http://pasteboard.co/2N9XvokB.png thats out of full screen
<andybrine> still not showing :s
<akik> andybrine: is that a desktop environment where the menus are at the top left of the screen?
<daum> TJ-, don't suppose you have experience with hpssacli it looks like that is what i can use to interact with the raid controller, but i don't see any command for actually modifying/removing the HPA area of the drive
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<andybrine> akik, yes. And this menu only shows "Quit"
<andybrine> lol
<akik> wha..
<andybrine> yea, its frustrating. It should be there, its just not! Driving me crazy
<akik> andybrine: you should find the vbox additions iso also at the installation location of the vbox package
<akik> andybrine: it's just a little bit more work to mount it to the vm
<TJ-> daum: I would fully expect a controller to actively try to prevent the 'user' being able to access the HPA, since the controller's job is to present a logical view of whatever devices it controls
<andybrine> akik, I would like to be able to see that menu though
<andybrine> thats whats annoying
<akik> andybrine: sorry can't help you there. the wish for minimal ui's seems to be the problem
<daum> TJ-, right understood.  any ideas what route i shoudl take to get the HPA region removed aside from getting this out of the raid controller, removing it, then reconnecting it to the raid controller?
<andybrine> its showing in the settings: http://pasteboard.co/2NazxTnK.png
<DeakinH> Hello
<akik> andybrine: are you using ubuntu with a supported version?
<plunter> hello
<TJ-> daum: That was what I was going to suggest; it's the only safe way in this scenario. Last thing you want is something mediating/translating the command
<akik> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<plunter> there's someone here?
<plunter> is there
<andybrine> akik, I think so. Ubuntu 15.10 - VBox 5.10
<cfhowlett> plunter, ask your ubuntu questions.
<daum> TJ-, sounds good thanks again!
<plunter> it is easy to install playonlinux on Ubuntu Mate?
<plunter> what do you guys think about Ubuntu Mate for playing
<cfhowlett> plunter, I think you should stop wasting time asking, download, make a USB and test it for yourself.
<OerHeks> plunter, try it, it is useless to poll here.
<bgardner> andybrine, Your status line is also not showing.
<andybrine> bgardner yea, thats the issue
<andybrine> Ok, I have worked it out!!
<andybrine> Thanks Everyone
<bgardner> andybrine, What was the secret sauce?
<andybrine> It doesnt show! To get it to show I have to press the hose key and the home button
<andybrine> lol :)
<andybrine> Host Key + Home
<akik> andybrine: can you get a new screenshot?
<andybrine> will do akik. one moment :)
<C_minus> There's something I don't get about environment variables and the path... I added this to my /etc/environment "ANDROID_HOME=/usr/share/android-sdk/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools" but still no luck
<TJ-> C_minus:  what is/is not happening? what is your expectation?
<C_minus> i have some software to make cross-platform apps (cordova) when I attempt to build a project it says ANDROID_HOME env variable is not set
<C_minus> Also, I don't understand the syntax of the PATH bit... why do certain entries begin with $ and others dont?
<C_minus> In the colon-separated part
<C_minus> I should be able to type "android" into terminal and begin the android manager thing, but it's not found. i have to navigate to directory every time.
<andybrine> akik, I cant take a screenshot of that as the mouse pointer is in use
<andybrine> one of those strange things
<OerHeks> !path
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<andybrine> but when you press "Host Key" and "Home" it brings up the menu
<akik> andybrine: create a full screen screenshot
<andybrine> akik, I have tried it. Just not working while im accessing the menu
<rafaelcenteio> 16:00:36 - rafaelcenteio: Hi, I have an HP g62 notebook. I have the option of Fan Always On on the Bios  enabled and it works fine. But after suspending the computer the  behaviour of the fans changes. Do you know if there is something installed that could be interfering (i.e. passing over the BIOS configuration)? Thanks.
<akik> andybrine: didn't print screen button work in creating a screenshot?
<andybrine> akik, no it didnt work at all
<akik> sad face :(
<C_minus> That doesn't really explain the benefit of Dollar Sign in the PATH="..." expression
<TJ-> C_minus: firstly, /etc/environment is used by PAM ("man 7 PAM") and is read by the PAM login tools, see e.g. under /etc/pam.d/
<akik> andybrine: can you use your phone? :)
<TJ-> C_minus: $XXXX is replaced by a variable's contents
<andybrine> yea ok. lol. I will do that now.
<C_minus> TJ So "$ANDROID_SDK_ROOT" in the colon separated path represents "ANDROID_SDK_ROOT=/usr/share/android-sdk/android-sdk-linux" which I defined below?
<TJ-> C_minus: changes made to /etc/environment will not show up for users until they next log-in
<TJ-> C_minus: no, it represents just the value "/usr/share/android-sdk/android-sdk-linux"
<C_minus> That's what i mean
<TJ-> C_minus: OK; best to be precise else amazing misunderstandings occur
<C_minus> Yes I wasn't clear.
<andybrine> akik: here you go: http://pasteboard.co/2NbOz7bg.jpg
<C_minus> High level, PATH is scanned when I type in a command, to see if an executable with that name resides in any of the listed directories?
<TJ-> C_minus: assuming nothing has been changed in the PAM config then the value of ANDROID_HOME, if set in /etc/environment, should be available to new log-ins
<TJ-> C_minus: correct
<akik> andybrine: so host + home only shows the devices menu?
<andybrine> akik, thats my fault. I only had devices selected.
<C_minus> There seem to be many ways to change env variables. I saw some files called .bash_profile and whatnot. Are these loaded each time bash is opened?
<akik> andybrine: thank you
<Frede___> Hi! Whenever I try to connect to a WPA2 wifi network I get a popup asking to choose between TLS, LEAP, FAST, Tunneled TLS or Protected PEAP. But I just want to enter my WPA--code and be done with it. Can anyone help me?
<Frede___> I have no problem with it on Windows but I can't connect on Ubuntu
<C_minus> TJ So let's say I add PROGRAM_HOME=/usr/lib/some-program at the bottom of /etc/environment. Does that mean I can then go to the PATH bit and add a new entry in the colon-delimited list -- "$PROGRAM_HOME/bin:"
<andybrine> akik, no problem. Thanks for your help also. Here is a pic with the full menu: http://pasteboard.co/2Nc6l1Du.jpg
<sjjenni> why when I send: "mail sjjenni", on my own machine does it now arrive in my box on that machin, it tells me "no mail"
<Guest40217> I would like to change the permissions of the /var/www folder so i can add files in it and edit it from Filezilla. How can i do that?
<Guest40217> hello, does anyone read this message?
<hateball> !patience | Guest40217
<ubottu> Guest40217: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> Guest40217, we see you
<TJ-> Guest40217: wrong approach; recommendation is to add the user that wants to add files to a group that has write permissions
<Guest40217> sorry, i thought i had to login somewhere >.<
<mido> hey
<Deakin> What?
<mido> how are you evryone
<Guest40217> TJ-: How do i add a user to the root group or change the group for the folder, because it's a root folder
<TJ-> Guest40217: see for example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www
<cfhowlett> mido,  this is a support channel.  stay on topic or chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest40217> TJ-: Thank you for your fast support ;)
<C_minus> Hi sorry I'm probably being really dumb but I can't see why my environment variables for the Android SDK aren't weorking properly... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13928675/
<NoOova> Hi guys! What happens if i write in crontab '*/35 * * * * ...'?
<NoOova> It will executed at every hour at 35 minutes?
<C_minus> I should be able to type "android" from any dir and call up the android tools. but each time, I have to navigate to where it's held and type "./android"
<NoOova> Or every hour at 1 and 36 minutes?
<Guest40217> Heey another question, if you're the only user on the Raspberry pi and your home pc. is it still a bad idea to use the 777 chmod command on the /var/www?
<hateball> Guest40217: Yes
<ub_ubuntu> png
<Guest40217> hateball: but if there are no other users, why would it be unsafe? They can't just log in to my user account and they cannot create a user. So why not?
<daftykins> Guest40217: it's bad practice, there are standards for a reason
<daftykins> if you're saying your Pi serves only to the local LAN and isn't port forwarded to provide services to the internet facing interface, then it's not *so* bad, but learning to do things right prevents issues in future
<TJ-> C_minus: PATH has syntax error: "... $/usr/lib/Soulseek ..."
<hateball> Guest40217: There's most likely other services running on your machine as well, under different accounts. If any of those get comprised, they suddenly also have access to /var/www
<Guest40217> daftykins: Hmmm well, i dont use it then :P I just used this : sudo adduser <username> www-data
<Guest40217> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<Guest40217> sudo chmod -R g+rwX /var/www
<C_minus> TJ - oh is it that the dollar sign shouldn't be there for that entry?
<daftykins> Guest40217: works for me, although the document root is /var/www/html on 14.04+ so that would've been the wrong path
<Chrissem> Hey
<daftykins> hi
<TJ-> C_minus: "/usr/lib/Soulseek" is presumably a path, not supposed to be pretending to be a variable
<TJ-> C_minus: also, ANDROID_HOME etc must be defined BEFORE using them in PATH
<TJ-> C_minus: else they equate to ""
<Guest40217> daftykins: no i wanted the www folder to be able to use in filezilla and swap files and stuff :D it just worked! So happy <3
<C_minus> So PATH="......" should be written last in that file?
<daftykins> Guest40217: my point is that /var/www/html/ is the one on 14.04 where the actual served content is put, but whatever goes.
<TJ-> C_minus: yes, the $XXXX is evaluated when it is parsed, not when the user requires PATH
<C_minus> ok thanks TJ im gonna log out and in so see you on the other side
<Guest40217> daftykins: I know but i'm only using it local so far :D
<daftykins> *facepalm* i'm gonna just let you get on with it ;) i don't think my point is conveyed
<Guest40217> daftykins: haha i just dont understand, but no worrys ! it works hahaha Thanks for the helps
<C_minus_> TJ I still can't reach the Android program
<TJ-> C_minus_: what does "env" report right now ?
<C_minus_> TJ it's strange, I can type into terminal "cd $ANDROID_HOME/tools" which is where the executable is held. Then typing "./android" launches the application. But I can't just type "android" in any directory, which is what I'm supposed to be able to do I think.
<TJ-> C_minus_: no, if you want to call a program in the ../tools directory you need to have that EXACT directory in the PATH
<rgij>  Ubuntu freezes. What to do?
<TJ-> rgij: thaw it out?
<TJ-> rgij: more precise details might help us help you :)
<C_minus_> TJ - env http://paste.ubuntu.com/13929290/
<info140> !say Hello
<rgij> TJ After a few minutes of work operation system starts more and more slowly working and eventually freezes
<C_minus_> TJ does it need a colon at the end of the list?
<rgij> TJ when freeze lamp of disk I/O is lit
<rgij> TJ in itop there are programs that I use
<rgij> TJ-:  what should I do
<niyas> hi, Can someone help me? I reinstalled ubuntu and now i cant boot to windows. The grub screen keeps reappearing
<TJ-> C_minus_: no, colon is an element separator
<TJ-> rgij: the slowing down part sounds like the system is running out of RAM and is swapping to a disk swap file
<TJ-> rgij: check the results of the "free" command to check if the system is overloading the available memory
<rgij> TJ-: no, 100% no. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13929564/
<TJ-> rgij: OK, next thing to check for is I/O errors from devices, using "dmesg" or looking at /var/log/kern.log
<OerHeks> swap not used ..
<rgij> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13929634/
<rgij> TJ-: my / is /dev/sda1
<OerHeks> sda2 is giving issues, HFS+ partition ?
<rgij> OerHeks: how can I see what is sda2?
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l # should tell
<TJ-> OerHeks: rgij no, sda2 is fine, it's an MSDOS extended partition being probed for a file-system
<TJ-> rgij: OerHeks that probing looks to be due to BTRFS starting up for ata1.00
<rgij> GParted: http://i.imgur.com/36MTjBz.png
<rgij> what is the problem?
<TJ-> rgij: no sign of anything obvious in the dmesg
<rgij> TJ-: this is the main problem :-(
<TJ-> rgij: what applications are in use when the slow-down, freeze, occurs?
<TJ-> rgij: are running a desktop session for example, with a browser with several tabs operating?
<Tsutsukakushi> TJ-:
<rgij> TJ-: Chrome
<rgij> TJ-: only Chrome
<rgij> TJ-: with only 1-5 tabs
<muhsin> Hi. I added a PPA and installed some programs. Now i cant install other programs. Can you help me out?
<EriC^^> muhsin: which programs? paste the error
<muhsin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair Eric^^.
<EriC^^> muhsin: you installed boot-repair?
<muhsin> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> did it fix the issue?
<muhsin> EriC^^: It fixed the critical issue of booting to windows. But now i have some 10 extra entries in grub and i cant install any other programs
<muhsin> EriC^^: I can somehow deal with extra entries. But i do need to install some programs
<EriC^^> ok, what does it say when you try to install programs?
<mandarj> is this the right channel for gci?
<cfhowlett> mandarj, topic here is ubuntu
<mandarj> yeah
<mandarj> im talking about ubuntu's channel for google code-in 2015
<muhsin> EriC^^: Now somehow errors are not coming. But yesterday i had the same problem, so i had to reinstall ubuntu. Can you help me uninstall that and remove the repo?
<lotuspsychje> mandarj: you keep asking same question here, what are you talking about exactly?
<cfhowlett> !purgeppa | muhsin
<muhsin> cfhowlett: I didnt understand. I want to uninstall boot-repair and remove the repo
<cfhowlett> mandarj, if you intend to be a coder, learn to use the simple tools - like google:  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/12/07/google-code-in-2015-student-registration-now-open/
<albratos007> lo
<cfhowlett> muhsin, you installed a ppa.  PURGE the ppa = remove the ppa
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | muhsin
<ubottu> muhsin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<albratos007> halo
<OerHeks> mandarj, try #ubuntu-google
<lotuspsychje> albratos007: how can we help you?
<albratos007> just test
<cfhowlett> !test | albratos007
<ubottu> albratos007: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<EriC^^> muhsin: for the added entries in grub, type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> muhsin: paste the link it gives you
<albratos007> hahah
<albratos007> okay
<muhsin> EriC^^: This is the command i entered. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair. So what will i have to enter? Also will it remove boot-repair?
<EriC^^> muhsin: yeah, install ppa-purge
<albratos007> yeah
<EriC^^> try sudo ppa-purge ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<muhsin> EriC^^: Here is the link you asked for. http://sprunge.us/dUhP. But how do i install ppa-purge?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<albratos007> whats ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> muhsin, you really should READ the link
<cfhowlett> albratos007, do you have ubuntu?
<albratos007> yes
<albratos007> why
<cfhowlett> !manual | albratos007
<ubottu> albratos007: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bricas> Hi all, whenever i regenerate my cacerts, i always get these two messages "Adding debian:GeoTrust_Global_CA.pem" "Removing debian:GeoTrust_Global_CA.pem" -- anyone know how i get it to stop removing that cert?
<lotuspsychje> bricas: your on debian?
<bricas> lotuspsychje: no. ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<albratos007> okey
<albratos007> hey
<lotuspsychje> bricas: java certificates?
<OerHeks> bricas, seems like a revoked cert
<OerHeks> it should not be an issue, who regenerates cacerts daily?
<bricas> lotuspsychje: not java specific no.
<bricas> OerHeks: I certainly don't. but I've done it once and now i get that message and i can't connect to slack via ssl because the cert is gone... :)
<bricas> i dun messed up somehow.
<lotuspsychje> bricas: maybe the ##openssl guys know more of it?
<bricas> will see.
<muhsin> Ignore if these questions, should'nt be asked in this channel, but how did you all so much regarding linux? A course or just pure experiance? I know 3 programming languages but i am sure i am nowhere as useful as you guys are.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | muhsin
<ubottu> muhsin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> muhsin, break your system fix your system.  also: www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.  read #0- #103 and you'll know more linux/ubuntu than 75% of users
<Sofiaraj> jh
<muhsin> cfhowlett, lotuspsychje thanks a lot. Cheers!
<lotuspsychje> Sofiaraj: how can we help you?
<EriC^^> muhsin: did you purge the ppa?
<muhsin> And loads of thanks to you too EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<muhsin> EriC^^: YEah i did
<muhsin> EriC^^: Now i dont want to be greedy, but is there a safe method to delete these extra grub entries?
<EriC^^> ok, the entries are coming from /etc/grub.d/25_custom which i think boot-repair added
<EriC^^> we can remove that easily, the odd thing though is that 30_os-prober is supposed to add a bootmgfw.efi file for windows, and there's nothing under its entry
<muhsin> EriC^^: I think i know why
<EriC^^> muhsin: try sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/25_custom , to disable the entry
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> muhsin: why?
<EriC^^> oh, i misread, os-prober actually does have a windows entry
<muhsin> EriC^^: This pc didnt support booting from Grub. So yesterday people from here, helped me to load grub as default.
<muhsin> EriC^^: So should i do the above steps?
<lotuspsychje> !yay bricas
<EriC^^> it's funny i helped someone here to do the same, after he used boot-repair
<EriC^^> his name was anonimouse i think
<lotuspsychje> !yay | bricas
<ubottu> bricas: Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> also an hp laptop
<RandomNoob> guys today i got update.. and updater timedout. I force quited :S i think it was grub update.... im afraid to restart xD
<EriC^^> muhsin: yeah, type sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/25_custom
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | RandomNoob if things go wrong after reboot
<ubottu> RandomNoob if things go wrong after reboot: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<muhsin> EriC^^: Haha. Anyway you do a great job.
<muhsin> EriC^^: Is that it?
<Modhaarn> RandomNoob, If you think GRUB is broken you might want to run boot-repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<EriC^^> muhsin: no, type sudo update-grub
<RandomNoob> ubottu: thank you. updater is making logs? or error logs? i want see it  and google :D before restart
<muhsin> EriC^^: Finished.
<EriC^^> muhsin: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> to see what the config file looks like now
<EriC^^> we had to move it out yesterday for some reason
<muhsin> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/CRRK
<lotuspsychje> RandomNoob: dpkg log perhaps?
<EriC^^> muhsin: ok, they're gone
<EriC^^> muhsin: try restarting
<EriC^^> muhsin: 1 sec
<muhsin> Eric^^: Ok
<EriC^^> muhsin: type ls -lR /boot/efi | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> muhsin: the efi files might be switched to boot grub, so the actual windows efi file is ubuntu
<muhsin> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/ERCC
<muhsin> EriC^^: So is it over?
<EriC^^> muhsin: no
<EriC^^> the efi file is actually ubuntu
<EriC^^> so you *are* anonimouse?
<muhsin> No. My friend is. Apparently he has been ssh ing to my computer. I thought he screwed it up.
<muhsin> EriC^^: No. My friend is. Apparently he has been ssh ing to my computer. I thought he screwed it up. So i reinstalled ubuntu today.
<EriC^^> muhsin: ok, we tried to switch the file os-prober looks for yesterday so it adds the windows file ( now called bootmgfw.efi.backup )
<muhsin> EriC^^: So now?
<EriC^^> anyways it kept adding 2 entries for some reason, and we ended up disabling os-prober and adding a custom windows entry in /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<EriC^^> muhsin: if you add another os, os-prober won't pick it up though, fyi
<C_minus> Having trouble using /etc/environment to set my environment variables. So instead want to use .profile. Is this correct notation for adding ANDROID_HOME and some subdirectories?
<C_minus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13931028/
<muhsin> EriC^^: That's fine, but what if i delete windows? I want windows to go out from the grub entry.
<EriC^^> if you delete windows you can just remove it from /boot/grub/custom.cfg and update-grub
<muhsin> Ok. So now restart EriC^^?
<EriC^^> muhsin: no, type sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<EriC^^> if you want to do it
<EriC^^> i will brb
<EriC^^> hold on
<muhsin> EriC^^: I did it. What should i do next?
<C_minus_> I don't understand how to add environment variables. Nothing is working for me, tried /etc/environment, tried .profile :(
<muhsin> EriC^^: It is fine. I will wait.
<MrElendig> C_minus_: .profile is only sourced for login shells
<MrElendig> just what are you trying to set anyway?
<mcphail> C_minus_: this is very basic stuff, and not related to Ubuntu support. Please read something like http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_02.html which will explain the synatx and common pitfalls, such as _not_ putting spaces around the '=' sign.
<rastadani> hi everybody, I'm completely new about everithing here. I just wanted to ask for support because I'm having some problems with my laptop on which I installed Ubuntu 15.10
<rastadani> am I in the right place?
<lotuspsychje> rastadani: ask your question mate
<MrElendig> rastadani: don't ask to ask just ask
<rastadani> ok.. so my laptop does not reboot after suspend. It seems to restart but the screen doesn't lit and stays black. My only way out is to restart the pc using the power button
<AniByte> When using aircrack i keep getting these errors ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) failed: Name not unique on network
<EriC^^> muhsin: im back
<AniByte> I checked my hostname
<rastadani> i've been looking for a solution on the forum but i can't solve the problem. If you need more informations about my pc plese ask me. Thanks in advance.
<AniByte> And its unique on the network
<cfhowlett> AniByte, aircrack is not ubuntu and not supported here.  pretty sure they have their own channel.
<muhsin> EriC^^: Ok
<muhsin> DId you go again EriC^^?
<marus> hello, i have networking Problem, my laptop was working as suposed until now, when i'm connected with ethernet cable, i can ping any IP adresse but dns resolution doesn't work
<EriC^^> muhsin: gksu gedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<EriC^^> muhsin: paste this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13931551/
<EriC^^> then save and sudo update-grub
<daftykins> marus: are you allowing network manager to handle your connections?
<muhsin> DId that EriC^^?
<Guest40066> hi
<EriC^^> muhsin: try cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<muhsin> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/YOSM
<marus> daftykins: do you mearn in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ?
<daftykins> marus: no, the GUI utility
<EriC^^> muhsin: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<marus> daftykins: i don't use gui ..
<muhsin> EriC^^: Did that. Next?
<EriC^^> sudo update-grub
<marus> daftykins: when i connect to wireless same dhcp dns server i get dns sserver with nmcli dev list iface wlan0 | grep DNS
<marus> but not with wired connection
<muhsin> EriC^^: But it didnt show windows boot entry
<EriC^^> it should source it when grub starts
<muhsin> EriC^^: Should i reboot?
<EriC^^> muhsin: did you run the chmod command, then update-grub?
<muhsin> Yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> muhsin: ok type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<muhsin> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/PKIU
<TJ-> marus: you mean 'nmcli dev list' doesn't show nameservers being allocated from DHCP to the wired interface, or something is allocated but it isn't working for local resolving?
<EriC^^> muhsin: ok, try restarting
<EriC^^> muhsin: try windows
<muhsin> Great. I will report the outcome. EriC^^
<marus> TJ-: yes nmcli doesn't show the name server at all with eth0, but it does with wlan0
<TJ-> EriC^^: "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" can be added to /etc/default/grub, rather than altering the eXecutable bit
<EriC^^> TJ-: right
<TJ-> marus: Then, either the NM connection is configured NOT to use nameservers provided, or the DHCP server isn't providing
<EriC^^> TJ-: the menuentry title can also be added right?
<EriC^^> to disable just windows?
<TJ-> marus: check what /var/log/syslog messages there are when NM uses dhclient to get the lease, that should help figure it out
<marus> TJ-: i havn'T change anything in my NM, and that's the same dhcp server with wireless
<TJ-> EriC^^: yes, there's a BLACKLIST
<EriC^^> what's the syntax like?
<EriC^^> GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="Windows on /dev/sd...." ?
<muhsin>  EriC^^: Cheers . It worked.
<TJ-> EriC^^: no, that is either "true" or "false" ... to disable a specific entry its "GRUB_OS_PROBER_SKIP_LIST=..." and the UUID of the target file-system
<muhsin> Thanks so much EriC^^. You are truly great.
<EriC^^> TJ-: it can also take titles though right? cause the uuid is the efi partition
<EriC^^> muhsin: hold on, TJ- has pointed out that you can disable os-prober another way
<TJ-> EriC^^: "grep -C 2 GRUB_OS_PROBER_SKIP_LIST /etc/grub.d/*" will give you an idea of how that is used in the script
<EriC^^> and you can just disable windows using that method, so if you add another os os-prober will still pick it up
<muhsin> EriC^^: I think if this works this is enough for me.
<marus> TJ-: you're right, DNS: plugin dnsmasq update failed
<EriC^^> muhsin: do you want to do it?
<TJ-> marus: ahhh, read further, those are expected whilst dnsmasq starts and arrives on the DBus.
<TJ-> marus: look at what dhclient reports it has received from the DHCP server first
<muhsin> EriC^^: No eric, this works. I am happy with that. Thanks for your time
<EriC^^> muhsin: ok :)
<EriC^^> muhsin: no problem :)
<asad_> I'm on 14.04.03. My screen tears when scrolling in firefox. I don't have this tearing issue anywhere else. Can anyone help me resolve this?
<C_minus> Why can't I get environment variable set up right??? I tried /etc/environment, no dice. Tried .profile, no good either. And so Android development environment won't work, can't run the phone emulator. :(
<C_minus> This is my path: http://pastebin.com/yeKfqGiP
<lotuspsychje> asad_: graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<TJ-> C_minus: what program are you trying to execute?
<mike_> good morning guys
<asad_> lotuspsychje, how do I check my driver version?
<lotuspsychje> asad_: sudo lshw -C video
<C_minus> TJ apparantly the yardstick for knowing Android SDK is properly installed is that you type in "android" and it runs an executable held at /usr/share/android-sdk/android-sdk-linux/tools, with ./android
<asad_> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13932112/
<C_minus> TJ and so when I'm trying to build android apps in my IDE, it can't load up the phone emulator.
<TJ-> C_minus: no, with "./android" you're telling the shell to run the file from the CURRENT directory (the . )
<lotuspsychje> asad_: did you try 15.10?
<TJ-> C_minus: find out where the system 'sees' that exectuable with "which android"
<C_minus> I'm getting the errors described here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26783594/phonegap-cordova-build-android-node-modules-q-q-js-throw-e
<TJ-> C_minus: 'which' searches the PATH for the named executable
<asad_> lotuspsychje, yes... same problem.
<lotuspsychje> asad_: maybe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/625978/graphics-and-font-problem-in-ubuntu-14-04-with-intel-broadwell-u-integrated-grap
<C_minus> TJ which android returns nothing
<TJ-> asad_: Have you changed Firefox's  Tools>Options>Advanced>Untick Smooth Scroll ?
<asad_> lotuspsychje, yeah that's not the problem I'm experiencing
<TJ-> C_minus: right, so 'android' isn't on the PATH.
<C_minus> TJ So I went to .profile, opened it up with gedit and added these lines...
<Tsutsukakushi> C_minus: `cd /usr/share/android-sdk/android-sdk-linux/tools; ./android`
<C_minus> TJ in fact, here's my whole .profile, I added the bits at the end.
<C_minus> TJ http://pastebin.com/vD9taTjQ
<Stins0n> Hi all, I have a problem, someone is available to help me ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Stins0n
<ubottu> Stins0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tsutsukakushi> C_minus: looks like your export PATH=.... is missing a couple of ":"
<Stins0n> Sorry :) ty okay
<Tsutsukakushi> C_minus: between the three last ones
<Stins0n> I’m trying to install ubuntu 14.04 or 15.10 on my Macintosh (Dual Boot) but each time, at the end, the install is not working (during the slideshow) I tried to do « apt-get remove ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu » but not working to .. nothing happened
<Tsutsukakushi> C_minus: between, tools, build-tools and sources
<TJ-> C_minus: I have it in a slightly different location, but with just 2 additional paths on PATH I get "which android" => "/usr/local/lib/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/android"
<asad_> TJ-, yes I have. Seems to happen in either case...
<TJ-> C_minus: I only add the platform-tools and tools directories: "PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/lib/android-sdk-linux_86/platform-tools:/usr/local/lib/android-sdk-linux_86/tools"
<TJ-> asad_: OK, so not the obvious solution then.
<C_minus> Tsutsukakushi and TJ thanks I added in the colons. Is my syntax OK for the rest of it though?
<asad_> TJ-, it's happening on the left side of the page
<Tsutsukakushi> should be
<C_minus> Is export PATH=$PATH:... appending stuff to the existing path? Is that why you say $PATH on the right hand side of the assignment operator?
<Tsutsukakushi> yes
<C_minus> Do I need to log off and in again to see if it works? I should be able to type "android" from any directory?
<TJ-> asad_: does this help at all? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics#SNA_issues
<Tsutsukakushi> yes, it's interpret when you log in
<asad_> TJ-, I don't have any tearing problems anywhere else. Not even in video playback. Just when scrolling in firefox.
<TJ-> C_minus: You can also issue the export PATH= command to have it take effect for this session, so you can test it before you change the file
<TJ-> asad_: which version of Firefox is it?
<lotuspsychje> asad_: tested other browsers?
<asad_> TJ-, 42
<asad_> lotuspsychje, not in 14.04 but I tested with chrome in 15.10. no problems when scrolling in chrome. but there's a lot of tearing in video playback in chrome.
<TJ-> asad_: it sounds like a double-buffering issue - as in not using one
<lotuspsychje> asad_: could tryout chromium-browser
<asad_> TJ-, I've been having tearing problems in general and I've been hopping distros and ubuntu has been the one with the least amount of these problems. but I just have this probelm in firefox...
<TJ-> asad_: is this happening with Firefox full-screen, or Windowed, or both?
<lotuspsychje> asad_: or start firefox from terminal, to see errors
<asad_> TJ-, you mean when it's completely full screen?
<Krigsforbryter> How can a convert a ext4 32 bit drive to a 48bit or a 64bit drive without formating?
<TJ-> asad_: do you have the VAAPI extension packages installed?
<TJ-> asad_: yes, when Firefox is completely full-screen (which means the compositor should be out the way)
<asad_> TJ-, I haven't tried it in complete full screen mode. Let me see.
<asad_> TJ-, yeah happens in full screen too
<TJ-> asad_: generally tearing is due to having a compositor involved, which is unable to do cheap GPU memory copies due to framebuffer restrictions, so has to use the CPU which isn't sync-ed with the display refresh/update, so the 'tear' is you seeing part of frame 1 and part of frame 2, etc., as the CPU tries to update the framebuffer whilst the GPU is scanning it out to the display
<TJ-> asad_: Are you using Compiz/Unity? might be worth testing in '2D' mode
<vocx> Krigsforbryter, what is a 32-, 64-bit drive? I did not know hard drives or partitions could be classified in that way. You mean like CPUs?
<asad_> TJ-, I don't get why I'm having all these problems. I bought this laptop this year. And my laptop is even listed on ubuntu's certified hardware list...
<Krigsforbryter> No, filesystem, ext4 32bits dont support drives over 16TB, i need to grow to 20TB now
<cfhowlett> Krigsforbryter, you can't convert.  you must reformat.
<Krigsforbryter> Fuck :(
<TJ-> asad_: this year's hardware, using the OS from 2013/14? Have you installed the 14.04 Hardware Enablement stack?
<michaelwoo> i just in stalled a chinese ubuntu, all the  chinese file's name on my ntfs disk chinese display ok, but when i connect to a chinese ftp server, the file name display error with(invalid encoding), when i change the locale to GBK, the ftp file name is ok, but the title of file manager is error, how can i do?
<TJ-> Krigsforbryter: this is what LVM is for. But why extend, why not just create an additional mountpoint for the extra space? Unless everything needs to be in a single directory that will work
<asad_> TJ-, what's the hardware enablement stack? I'm not sure if I do have it installed... I've been having tearing issues. And I just clean installed ubuntu 14.04.03 a few hours ago
<ioria> asad_, cat /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf
<TJ-> !ltse | asad_
<ubottu> asad_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<michaelwoo> anyone know how to change the file manager encode to GBK?
<michaelwoo> just the file manager
<asad_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13932748/
<Krigsforbryter> TJ-: its to have system in all my shit
<ioria> asad_, nvidia driver ?
<asad_> ioria, intel
<cfhowlett> Krigsforbryter, family friendly channel here : no profanity
<TJ-> Krigsforbryter: can you moderate your language please, it is unnecessary to swear. We try to maintain a calm family-friendly environment
<akik> so if i install from 14.04.3 media, i'll get the enablement stack automatically?
<ioria> asad_, already using a xorg.conf file ?
<asad_> TJ-, Since I'm on 14.04.03, I must already have the enablement stack, correct?
<ioria> asad_, uname -r
<asad_> ioria, 3.19.0-39-generic
<ioria> asad_, yep, the vivid stack
<ioria> asad_, do you have  a xorg.conf file   in /etc/X11 ?
<asad_> ioria, nope
<rory> In Apache, is there some way to implement a http->https redirect that cURL will follow automatically (so not a 301)
<ioria> asad_, you can try with this ans see how is going  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13932842/
<LzrdKing> how can i determine why an ubuntu 12.04 server spontaneously rebooted?
<asad_> ioria, i've tried that. it slows down performance. and I'm not really having any tearing issues anywhere else except for scrolling in firefox
<ioria> asad_, ok
<lotuspsychje> LzrdKing: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can troubleshoot that?
<LzrdKing> logs look normal one moment, and then starting up the next
<asad_> is it possible I can get an ubuntu iso specfically for my laptop?
<ioria> asad_, http://www.zupmage.eu/i/bV8yTk2LIZ.png      disable smooth scrolling
<asad_> over here http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201408-15443/ it says it comes preinstalled by manufacturer, how can I get it? I bought this laptop with windows 8 preinstalled
<cfhowlett> asad so you already bought it?
<drake01> hi
<asad_> cfhowlett, yeah I'm using it right now
<cfhowlett> asad_, take it to the store and see if they'll replace it with the one you should have selected.  (probably not).  or install ubuntu yourself.
<asad_> cfhowlett, i have installed ubuntu myself but a lot things don't work
<cfhowlett> asad_, then your options are limited.
<Super_Ape> Hi, How can I create a shortcut for a script *.sh ?
<AniByte> OK in ubuntu, in order to prevent cold boot attacks(Getting the encryption key from ram after shutdown) i want to run sdmem right before shutdown to make sure RAM is ereased.
<AniByte> How should i go about this?
<TJ-> asad_: you've got the 3.19 kernel; also check you have the -vivid- X stack: "dpkg -l '*vivid*' "
<samir> hi
<samir> hello
<cfhowlett> !ask | samir
<ubottu> samir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asad_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13933181/
<samir> I am using firefox which redirects automatically to www.domain-error.com
<TJ-> asad_: Good, that looks fine
<asad_> TJ-, you were talking about VAAPI earlier? Do I need to have that installed? I'm not sure if I do
<asad_> TJ-, I'm not sure if I have it installed, that is
<Super_Ape> How can I create a shortcut for a script *.sh ?
<ioria> asad_, have you tried  disabling smooth scrolling  in FF ?
<TJ-> asad_: VA-API is like nvidia's VD-PAU, GPU-acceleration for some video-presentation functions. It might help but it isn't a certainty. It's hard to know when we can't gather any evidence of the actualy issue
<asad_> TJ-, but I'm not using nvidia drivers... I have an intel card
<TJ-> asad_: No, I was giving a comparison. VD-PAU on Nvidia is the same technology as VA-API for Intel
<TJ-> asad_: (in case you'd heard of VDPAU because it has a higher awareness)
<asad_> TJ-, oh I see
<asad_> TJ-, I'm noticing something in firefox... The tearing in pages when scrolling seems to start after watching videos on youtube. I restarted firefox and I don't seem to notice any tearing, yet
<SAG12> HOLA
<TJ-> asad_: that is an intriguing discovery :)
<SAG12> Tengo Problemas con mate 15.10
<cfhowlett> !es | SAG12
<ubottu> SAG12: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SAG12> ubuntu-es
<mich`> hi
<SAG12> hola
<SAG12> hi
<mich`> trying to install wine1.7 on ubuntu 15.10 ..
<mich`> and it doesn't work
<mich`> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-amd64 (= 1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed            Depends: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<mich`> i get this
<SAG12> Lo instale pero no lo he probado todavia
<mich`> anyone has any idea?
<TJ-> mich`: is the i386 foreign architecture enabled?
<mich`> TJ-: I have no idea, should i enable it?
<asad_> TJ-, yeah it's really weird though. What could be the problem?
<TJ-> mich`: try "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" you'd expect to see "i386"
<TJ-> asad_: not sure, but it's a good quality clue!
<mich`> TJ-: yes, that's what i see
<mich`> TJ-: is that ok?
<TJ-> mich`: OK, that's good. Now, wine1.7 isn't in the 15.10 archive, so you must be installing it from someplace else
<mich`> yes, i added the ppa
<cfhowlett> mich`, ppa support is from the ppa not from ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !ppa | mich`
<ubottu> mich`: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mich`> ok, i understand that - but i'm looking for some generic usage help with apt-get
<mich`> it says something but i don't really understand what
<cfhowlett> mich`, the source of your problem is the ppa.  suggest you purge and use the .wine in the repos.
<mich`> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<TJ-> mich`: OK, so there's a PPA issue. Try adding this option to your apt-get command-line "-o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1"
<NaN> hi there
<n215> is there deny rule in the end of ufw?
<NaN> is there a special parameter to symlink a file into a .hidden folder? $ln -s file .hiddenfolder/
<lotuspsychje> n215: maybe the #netfilter guys can help?
<SlidingHorn> NaN: here's a thread I found that should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469257
<NaN> SlidingHorn: great, I'll read it thanks
<TJ-> asad_: definitely try out the VAAPI support packages; they might do something with the videos to prevent the later tearing during scroll.
<zealott> hi
<drake01_> hi zealott
<asad_> TJ-, Okay I'll check it out
<heypaleblue> GOOD MORNING!
<heypaleblue> hope everyone is having a good day
<oleg_> 123
<p4trix> trying to reproduce this video I get the error:
<p4trix> http://www.ufc.tv/video/ufc-194-embedded-vlog-series---episode-4
<p4trix> To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 10.2 or greater is installed.
<lotuspsychje> p4trix: flash is pretty dead for firefox, try chromium-browser instead
<p4trix> its the same with chromium
<p4trix> I get the same error :O
<lotuspsychje> p4trix: i can watch it here, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<SchrodingersScat> p4trix: works on mine.  do you have flashplugin-installer?
<p4trix> lotuspsychje, I did not :O
<lotuspsychje> p4trix: try installing it
<p4trix> SchrodingersScat, I think I have that one.
<p4trix> I ll try.
<newlinuxuser> hello i have a question please  i install linux on a flash drive 32gig but i can not save data  how do i ?
<debug0x1> newlinuxuser: You want a persistent drive.
<debug0x1> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/?PageSpeed=noscript
<debug0x1> You're welcome.
<MonkeyDust> such a fast server!
<newlinuxuser> thank you debug0x1 :)
<hay207> hi guys, do i need the source to package a program or i can package from a binary of an older release?
<SchrodingersScat> hay207: what are you actually trying to do?
<hay207> i want to package a program for my release
<MonkeyDust> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<MonkeyDust> hm
<SchrodingersScat> what's the program? testinstall?
<hay207> but the program isn't available for my release, btnx
<akik> debug0x1: i think newlinuxuser installed ubuntu on the flash drive already and he has some other problem in savimg files
<SchrodingersScat> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<SchrodingersScat> hay207: ^
<bittin_US> :)
<habbasi> Hello. Is Xubuntu 15.10 a development release? It tells me that when I try to upgrade.
<daftykins> habbasi: no
<MonkeyDust> habbasi  not it's not
<habbasi> Thank god. I thought Ubuntu was breaking the 6-month upgrade cycle or something. Cheers!
<taxo> hi
<taxo> just a question the full encryption disk option in the ubuntu installer uses dm-crypt + luks ?
<jpds> taxo: Yes
<taxo> jpds: thats nice
<taxo> does debian jessie allows you to do that too ?
<taxo> I mean in the installation
<MonkeyDust> taxo  ask the debian guys, it's a differnet distro
<taxo> MonkeyDust: ok
<sjjenni> I want to send mail from the shell between local users, I assumed "mail user" would do it.  IT seems to take the message but even when I mail myself nothing arrives.  What do I need to configure?
<cfedde> I forget. Is there a default MTA running on ubuntu?  Maybe postfix?
<daftykins> desktop? no
<sjjenni> my brand new out of the box 1.4 has postfix running - ut it is 14.4 server
<akik> you can of course install one if you wish
<OerHeks> running, but have you set postfix up ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<cfedde> sjjenni: then you may have logging messges describing what happened to your email.
<daftykins> 1.4?
<genii> I'm pretty sure if no MTA is specified, it defaults to sendmail
<sjjenni> cledde, nothing in the /var/log/mail.log
<sjjenni> cledde, I was rong, there is an error, it says host not found,.
<maxinone> hii ppl
<maxinone> i need help with my ubunto 9.10 installing a wifi driver can anyone help me???
<OerHeks> maxinone, nope, version is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<maxinone> look i should upgrade for last version of ubunto ?
<OerHeks> i would suggest 14.04 lts or the latest 15.10
<OerHeks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<maxinone> then a need a dvd-r, a choose this one because only took a cd that i had...
<OerHeks> Or usb stick.
<maxinone> k thnks i will upgrade...
<OerHeks> if you have cd's only, take a look at the mini iso
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> you will need wired internet to use it.
<maxinone> can i use mini-version, then install wifi driver that i had, and upgrade packs later ??
<OerHeks> maxinone, no, not possible AFAIK
<OerHeks> then you would go the server route, i guess.
<OerHeks> fits on a cd too.
<ux2> Hello
<ux2> Anyone from india who can help with languages
<lotuspsychje> ux2: ask your question mate
<ux2> How do you install Hindi language pack
<maxinone> my language is pt-pt why cd command does'nt open the folder "Área de Trabalho" meaning Desktop ????
<lotuspsychje> maxinone: i think it means area of work yes
<OerHeks> ux2, this page may be a help http://www.prayogshala.com/hindi-reading-writing-on-ubuntu-linux & the guys in #ubuntu-in can help you too.
<maxinone> how i can acess long names in diffrent languages than en
<SlidingHorn> maxinon    cd ~/Desktop  -   also, there is a pt support channel if you'd like: !pt
<maxinone> i can't just enter a folder...
<maxinone> thanks
<ux2> OerHeks: that channel is read
<ux2> Dead
<genii> maxinone: Begin typing the name of the folder if you can type those characters on your current keyboard, then hit Tab to see if it can autocomplete
<OerHeks> hmm it is just 23:16 in calcutta
<maxinone> humm ok
<k1l_> !in | ux2
<ubottu> ux2: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<OerHeks> ux2, set it up like that url i gave, reboot, and run updates to be sure all is set.
<maxinone> thks ppl i'll be back, just try entering that folder changing from win to ubuntu
<ux2> OerHeks: are you indian ?
<OerHeks> ux2, no, Dutch member
<ux2> Ah
<question> what is the differennce between terminal, xterm and uxterm ? I feel like xterm is more powerful than terminal! also copy/paste is not working in xterm
<lotuspsychje> !terminal | question
<ubottu> question: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MonkeyDust> question  ux means unix, is what i know
<SlidingHorn> question: they're all different terminal emulators...xterm is the default that comes with X - it doesn't have copy/paste capability (from right click, at least) - you *can* paste using Ctrl+V, I believe.
<question> web search showing that uxterm is xterm with unicode suupport
<question> SlidingHorn: not working
<MonkeyDust> question  what brings you here?
<question> MonkeyDust: to know about all three and to ask as to what should be preferably used
<SlidingHorn> question: there's a decent rundown of other terminal emulators available here: http://www.tecmint.com/linux-terminal-emulators/      I tend to use xfce4-terminal on my xubuntu machine & lilyterm elsewhere.  I was probably incorrect on the pasting thing re: xterm, then
<MonkeyDust> question  try a few, use the one you like most
<SlidingHorn> question: there are PLENTY of other emulators out there, but those are just a few with some helpful information about htem
<question> MonkeyDust: I prefer the most user friendly and the most powerful one
<SlidingHorn> question: those tend to be mutually exclusive concepts a lot of the time, lol
<question> SlidingHorn: thing is that I'll have to install others for what I have already got installed on my system
<question> if there arre ways to add functionality and make terminal and xterm more powerful than its better than best
<SlidingHorn> question: Well your *buntu set up comes with its own default terminal - if you don't like that one, you're welcome to try others.  That list I linked to a few posts up would be helpful
<MonkeyDust> question  we can't know what you prefer
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<question> MonkeyDust: ok, how to add copy/paste functionality to xterm ?
<MonkeyDust> question  i don't know, i don't use it
<question> or enable them if its disabled by default
<question> MonkeyDust: what do you use ? terminal ? or something else ?
<MonkeyDust> question  yes, i guess it's terminal, the default suits me
<SlidingHorn> question: I suggest reading the xterm FAQ if you've got your mind set on only using it and don't care to try others. http://invisible-island.net/xterm/xterm.faq.html
<mahdi_ja> i use ubuntu 14.04 and and qt application(such as vlc,smplyer,okular, and other) run in my system slowly
<mahdi_ja> any one know about it
<mahdi_ja> i test it in the other account and i do not see this problem
<mahdi_ja> and when i run these app in terminal i get this error :Qt at-spi: error getting the accessibility dbus address:
<mahdi_ja> please help me
<SlidingHorn> mahdi_ja: what "other account"  --  Are you saying that if you're logged in as one user, things are slow, but when logged in as another user on the same machine, they're not?
<SlidingHorn> !enter | mahdi_ja
<question> also print screen button not working - 15.10 wily
<mahdi_ja> SlidingHorn, yes
<mahdi_ja> when i run these app in terminal with other account this problem not exist
<mahdi_ja> SlidingHorn, when i run these app in terminal with other account this problem not exist
<SlidingHorn> mahdi_ja: please try to keep your responses to one line
<akik> question: you paste in xterm by click left and right mouse button together, or if you have a three button mouse, the middle one
<akik> clicking
<question> akik: lemme try, plus how to copy inside xterm ?
<akik> question: you just paint the area you want to copy
<question> akik: lemme try
<akik> question: xterm predates all the new terminal emulators
<SlidingHorn> question: please read the manual I linked earlier...your questions are answered there
<question> SlidingHorn: yeah, opened it, reading it thnx
<question> akik: its working, thnx
<question> akik: one more question - which is more powerful - xterm or terminal ?
<akik> question: it's just a matter of opinion which you want to use, xterm is bare
<question> bare ?
<akik> it's not as feature rich as the newer ones
<akik> not saying it's not useful
<SexyBamf> Does anybody have time to chat and help me fix multiple partitions on a laptop I received?  I know nothing about partitions but know my way around computers Its not theres something wrong, I just see 4 different partitions. IDK which one has MAC OS and which one is supporting Ubuntu. I honestly don't know where to begin researching.
<question> akik: ok I understand, but for eg. I transfered 1gb file from home to usb and sync'ed in terminal and xterm, xterm looked like far speedy
<lotuspsychje> !mac | SexyBamf
<ubottu> SexyBamf: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SexyBamf> I wish a simple forum could help me out but all the research in the world won't help me,
<akik> SexyBamf: you can use a command like "sudo lsblk" to list your storage devices and partitions
<Bashing-om> SexyBamf: You are presently booting up a LiveDVD(USB) of 'buntu ?? Then I can get you started in understanding the partitiioning ( from a linux viewpoint ) ,
<SexyBamf> Computer only starts in ubuntu. no grub menu, no bootable options. I spent the last 15 hours literally putting in code for apt-get as well as boot-repair.
<Bashing-om> SexyBamf: K; you are attempting to boot up ubuntu on the hard drive, do you boot to the desktop ?
<SexyBamf> i had to hack into admin cause i was only able to get into guest account. now that i'm in it. i installed over 219 updates. Last time this laptop was used, was back in 2014
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> salut les gas s que il y a ;oen de ;e renseni2 pour hacker un conpt facebook
<SexyBamf> It boots right to ubuntu dekstop. I've explored the system and found the 4 partitions. I can tell that they're wonky
<lotuspsychje> !fr | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: no hacking on this network either
<Bashing-om> SexyBamf: Ouch, a Year is a long time in the computer world . So is what is installed worth the time to mess with it ? What release is this that is installed ? Terminal command ' lsb_release -a ' .
<SexyBamf> first volume is unkown 32kb, second volume is bootstrap and 1.0 mb, third volume is 155gb marked apple UFS partition. fourth volume is 4.6 gb swap space. oh and another volume of 25kb of unused partition
<Bashing-om> SexyBamf: What release of ubuntu is this ? As maybe End_Of_life, and there is then no support - no software repository availabale .
<Sexybamf> sorry got knocked off
<guest9930> Hi, I just ran apt-get upgrade and then rebooted by ubuntu server. Now I get "Uncompatible license" "Invalid arch-independent ELF Magic"
<guest9930> Unable to boot, running 14.2
<guest9930> Any ideas?
<daftykins> 14.2 isn't a release
<Sexybamf> No LSB modules are available.
<Sexybamf> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Sexybamf> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<Sexybamf> Release:	12.04
<Sexybamf> Codename:	precise
<guest9930> daftykins: 14.04 LTS sorry
<guest9930> Here is a print screen http://i.imgur.com/xL0sWz5.png
<Bashing-om> Sexybamf: Not to paste multi-lines into the channel, we have a utility for that.
<Bashing-om> !paste | Sexybamf
<ubottu> Sexybamf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> guest9930: is this a VM?
<guest9930> It is yes
<daftykins> which VM technology?
<guest9930> vmware, if that is what you are asking
<daftykins> indeed. i take it a power off and on results in the same? i'd say it's time to dig around from a live session
<guest9930> I tried to shut it down entirely, it is the same.
<Bashing-om> Sexybamf: You have a supported release of ubuntu, I am unclear of the problem you are experiencing - just that you can not activate the GUI in your "username" ?
<ux2> any indian language packs ?
<ux2> Tried to install n failed
<alilinux> Hey guys, i have a question, is this room enable "cloak" feature ?
<Bashing-om> alilinux: To discuss 'cloaking' join #freenode channel .
<lotuspsychje> !cloak | alilinux
<ubottu> alilinux: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<OerHeks> alilinux, no, #Freenode does
<ux2> Anyone from india ?
<Sexybamf> my main question is how do i go about getting MAC as the OS and not ubuntu. It doesn't seem like mac is even installed or hidden on the system. I want OSX as the main OS
<daftykins> Sexybamf: this isn't an OS X support channel.
<OerHeks> Set yous osx in grub2 as default
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> !mac | Sexybamf Then see:
<ubottu> Sexybamf Then see:: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Sexybamf> no but i am interested in keeping ubuntu. thats why i came here... I don't want to make a mistake that i'll regret
<guest9930> daftykins: you have no idea what is causing this?
<Bashing-om> Sexybamf: Sorry, I know nothing of the Mac hardware .
<daftykins> guest9930: like i said, time  to dig around from a live session
<daftykins> or restore your backup
<ux2> -join #ubuntu-in
<grrfrf> TJ-:  can you help me with my ubuntu freezes?
<ux2> Hellooooo
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: ask your question to the channel please
<grrfrf> I have Ubuntu freezes
<lotuspsychje> !details | grrfrf
<ubottu> grrfrf: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<grrfrf> after few minutes after boot system run slower and slower and finally freezes
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: ubuntu version..? when did things go wrong?
<guest9930> daftykins: you do not happen to know how to "dig around" from a live session? You mean I boot from a live cd?
<grrfrf> 15.04, but this starts in 14.04
<daftykins> guest9930: yeah mount a desktop ISO then chroot the installation
<daftykins> guest9930: i guess there's always a recovery mode boot worth trying first, too
<grrfrf> it happens when my apps read/write from disk
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<guest9930> I tried the recovery
<guest9930> same error
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: what harddisk do you have?
<grrfrf> HGST HTS721010A9E630 (JB0OA3J0)
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: check your syslog for IO errors
<grrfrf> nothing in logs
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: can you pastebin your syslog please
<grrfrf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13938496/
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: did you auto partition in setup, or manually partition?
<grrfrf> auto
<grrfrf> https://i.imgur.com/UnmXuIr.png
<dlb> can someone help me with kvm?  I have a 64 bit 14.04.3 install but kvm keeps making 32 bit vms. --arch is set for amd64. Any thoughts on what to look at?
<grrfrf> lotuspsychje, gparted
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: graphics card chipset and driver loaded please?
<Razva> hey folks! I would like to test the Unbuntu Cloud (MAAS, Juju, Landscape etc) on a couple of lased bare-metal servers. note that these servers don't offer a vlan, so all I have is external IPv4 IPs. can I work this out, or do I need to have everything in the same place?
<m82labs> Having an odd issue. The only user that can login via SSH is root. All other users, it logs them in, shows the welcome banner, then immediately disconnects. Almost like someone put a logout command in their profile or something.
<grrfrf> lotuspsychje, intel (intel driver) and radeon (radeon driver)
<m82labs> In auth.log I see "Permission Denied"
<daftykins> m82labs: that does not sound like a normal ubuntu host since root doesn't have a pass as normal; what is it?
<grrfrf> but radeon videocard only wroks with fglrx which doesn't installed
<Razva> I'm reading about MAAS right now, and from my understanding it needs to be all in the same network, as MAAS is basically setting up LAN IPs via DHCP?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: wich chipset exactly please
<OerHeks> dlb, the only reason i can think of: your cpu does not support VT-x / AMD-v , or this is not enabled in the bios
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: sudo lshw -C video
<m82labs> daftykins, it is a normal ubuntu host, but root has been given a password.
<daftykins> Razva: #ubuntu-server may well be far more relevant for you
<alilinux> how i can join linuxmint irc ?
<daftykins> m82labs: sounds like either sshd config or something like fail2ban is booting the other users then via rules
<Razva> daftykins thanks!
<daftykins> !mint | alilinux
<ubottu> alilinux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OldDenverGeek> Ok everything looks good still getting sasl errors
<genii> m82labs: As daftykins says, you must have enabled root login. Possibly you also made the default folder somewhere with only root permissions and then all others cannot use that for their home and get kicked
<OerHeks> egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<m82labs> daftykins, would fail2ban kick in *after* the "Welcome to Ubuntu..."
<daftykins> m82labs: pass, but i'm telling you things to check...
<alilinux> how i can join spotchat using xchat client ?
<grrfrf> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M] (rev ff)
<daftykins> alilinux: ask in #xchat perhaps :)
<alilinux> lol
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: have you tried official amd drivers from their website?
<m82labs> genii, I checked that out by simply trying `su - myuser` and it was able to login and I could list the contents of the users home directory.
<m82labs> daftykins, I understand, just wasn't sure when fail2ban kicked in. :)
<grrfrf> lotuspsychje, yes, but with fglrx vsync doesn't working, so I can work
<guest9930> daftykins: I managed to get into a live ubuntu cd, what kind of digging would you advice me to do?
<guest9930> first, chroot what ?
<grrfrf> lotuspsychje, system with fglrx also freezes
<grrfrf> * lotuspsychje, yes, but with fglrx vsync doesn't working, so I can't work
<alilinux> what's port of irc.spotchat.org
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: did you build pc yourself?
<grrfrf> no, notebook with replaced hard drive
<Pici> alilinux: 6667 is the standard irc port
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: ssd?
<grrfrf> hhd
<grrfrf> model name: HGST HTS721010A9E630
<OldDenverGeek> any pointers getting past sasl auth errors in KVirc on 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: did it start to freeze after inserting your hd?
<daftykins> OldDenverGeek: #freenode issue - not OS related.
<neldogz> I just noticed that neither gnome-disks nor gparted allow you to set the block size of a partition. Upon checking I can see that its set to 512bytes by default. Is there a way to change the block size while creating a partition from a gui in Linux?
<akik> m82labs: this is a wild guess, but do you have a /etc/nologin file?
<OldDenverGeek> okily :) later
<grrfrf> after replace?
<daftykins> guest9930: have a read of; http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: yes? when did your system start to freeze?
<m82labs> akik, nope
<grrfrf> before I replaced my hdd I used windows. Freezes start after a month while using Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: wich laptop brand is this?
<grrfrf> Sony VAIO
<akik> m82labs: if you create a completely new user with useradd, does that new login work?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: does the freeze come after several time? at wich point, same every day?
<m82labs> nope
<m82labs> akik, nope
<grrfrf> after several time, after few minutes working with Chrome
<grrfrf> if I use nothing system doen's freeze
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: only with chrome?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: or with other programs too?
<akik> m82labs: i think the solution will be found from /var/log/auth.log
<regedit-work> hello
<grrfrf> no, with other serious apps too
<fwtbt> Hello
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: are you on btrfs?
<grrfrf> ext4
<m82labs> akik, all I am getting there is 'Permission denied'
<m82labs> akik, but I am not sure what permission is denied to.
<regedit-work> is it bad if i do my do-release-upgrade from a regular in-session command shell? meaning - without logging off and doing it from tty1
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: install htop please and start chromium-browser from terminal to see errors please
<m82labs> akik, if I do a 'su - myuser; it works just fine.
<akik> m82labs: can you pastebin it? remember to sanitize
<grrfrf> theren't errors
<harrot> quite
<akik> m82labs: you have another error in sshd, since you allow root logins :)
<grrfrf> All is OK
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: not all ok, your system freezes
<Loshki> regedit-work: it will probably work as well as any upgrade. I prefer fresh installs.
<m82labs> akik, thats apparently how we do it here. :) Though, that may just be in our dev environment.
<m82labs> akik, there isn't really anything to pastebin. 'login[3087]: Permission denied
<m82labs> '
<grrfrf> I know, but in logs thern't errors, this is the problem
<akik> m82labs: ssh username@localhost fails too?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: not correct, alot of acpi errors in your syslog
<regedit-work> Loshki: so you fresh install every upgrade? and then reinstall all your software etc?...
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: have you checked sony website for bios firmware updates?
<m82labs> akik, good call, I will give that a try.
<m82labs> akik, yep, same thing "Permission denied"
<grrfrf> ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000047F (\PMIO) (20150619/utaddress-254)
<grrfrf> these errors?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: yeppers
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> My xbox 360 controller doesn't work with Borderlands 2. Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: try the amd drivers from website also
<akik> m82labs: do you have a AllowUsers in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<OerHeks> !find xbox
<ubottu> Found: fluxbox, hexbox, libhexbox1.5-cil, monodoc-hexbox-manual, xboxdrv
<m82labs> akik, I tried it, no dice.
<grrfrf> amd drivers for videocard? I alerdy tried they, problem doesn't soles
<grrfrf> what means these errors
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: you can also install lubuntu-desktop and see if your system freezes there
<guest9930> I followed that guide daftykins, I got the root partition under /mnt/root but when I run sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/myroot/dev I get an error that /mnt/myroot/dev does not exist. Opening the finder I can see the files, cd do it I only see some grub files
<guest9930> and memtest
<akik> m82labs: how about using "ssh -v -v -v username@host" to see if that points out the error?
<Loshki> regedit-work: I do, but I kind of cheat. I keep a directory of config files (mostly from /etc, about 43 files) which represent my server config. Once installed, I can reconfigure my machine in about 15-20 minutes. Most of the time, the config files are identical and I just copy them into place.
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: you could try bootoptions like no_acpi and such
<akik> m82labs: that will output a lot of debug
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<boxmein> unity dash instantly closes after opening it with either superkey or mouse
<grrfrf> OK, now I try to reboot with this
<boxmein> weird
<daftykins> guest9930: i prefer to put my / on /mnt/ then all the sub stuff goes to e.g. /mnt/dev etc ; i see you used two names for the same path so maybe one was wrong
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok here's my xboxdrv output. http://pastebin.com/Tp4XVGTn
<CountryfiedLinux> I know I have it plugged in.
<m82labs> akik, it doesn't seem to be ssh related, the login process is what is claiming "Permission denied" is there anyway to increase logging on that?
<guest9930> daftykins: that was a typo by me
<CountryfiedLinux> It's an aftermarket rock candy controller.
<guest9930> I tried sudo chroot /mnt/myroot and recieved chroot failed to run command '/bin/bash'
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: not run with sudo, likely can't do anything like that.
<akik> m82labs: i don't know but check that the permissions are 0755 on /bin/login
<regedit-work> well great... doing do-release-upgrade from command line froze the system some 60-80% through the process... the last output to console was "Installing for x86_64-efi platform." i can't even switch to tty :(
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: your info says 0.8.5, go to the guys' site and it says 0.8.8 is out which adds support for your pad ;)
<CountryfiedLinux> daftykins: How do I install that?
<grrfrf_> OK, I rebooted, log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13939678/
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: no idea. i bet you can find something though.
<akik> m82labs: you can also run "sudo login" to see if that outputs any errors. it will give you a login prompt to your host
<CountryfiedLinux> daftykins: Ok, thanks anyways. I'll keep looking.
<m82labs> akik, yep, looks correct. The odd things is that I have 5 vms all built from the same base template, but only one of them allows users to login. I think I am done for the day, time to pass it off to sysops I suppose. Thanks for the help.
<TJ-> guest9930: that tells you there is no /mnt/myroot/bin/bash ... so probably the root FS is mounted someplace else
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: try sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and login to it, see if your system freezes there also
<grrfrf> I alersy tried Unity, KDE, LXDE, now I on XFCE
<guest9930> TJ-: if I use "Finder" I can go to /mnt/myroot/bin/bash
<guest9930> and it do exist there
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: freeze everywhere?
<guest9930> I cannot cd to that location from the terminal though
<grrfrf> yes, but now... mayable freezes stops!
<TJ-> guest9930: but is it *executable* ... is the mountpoint or parent marked noexec, too
<TJ-> guest9930: are you trying to chroot into a 64-bit root file-system from a 32-bit host?
<guest9930> TJ-: nope, the desktop is 64
<Yuken> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but - I'm looking for a way to customize tint2 via a gui, if this is even possible.
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: can you type watch -n 1 sensors in terminal, and tell us how hot cpu is?
<grrfrf> 62 - 63
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<TJ-> guest9930: if you cannot "cd /mnt/myroot/bin/" then there is a permissions issue, or the directory doesn't exist
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: start chromium-browser and type free -lm in terminal?
<guest9930> TJ-: well it seems to exists in finder, but not the terminal :&
<grrfrf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13939945/
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: doesnt look unusual
<TJ-> guest9930: what is this "Finder" ?
<TJ-> guest9930: do not rely on anything GUI; stick with a shell in a terminal
<guest9930> ok I ran df -h
<guest9930> and I noticed that my new drive is at a different location
<ioria> grrfrf, how may tabs have you open ?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: did you try another hd?
<grrfrf> 4
<hogslammer> hi guys
<grrfrf> no
<guest9930> it is located at /media/ubuntu/a-lot-of-numbers
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: maybe the hd is bottlenecking your system somehow
<hogslammer> I need some help on howto automount a partition before login.
<ioria> grrfrf, total 3861  used 3483   ... you're almost out , just with chrome
<lotuspsychje> !mount | hogslammer
<ubottu> hogslammer: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<TJ-> guest9930: 'lots of numbers' will be the UUID of the file-system.
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: do you have another hd to test?
<nubcake> hello, i'm trying to access my sd-card via the built-in cardreader in my notebook on ubuntu 15.10 x64 . usually i just plugged it in and it did show up on the menu on the left. now it doesn't show up anymore, all i get is some messages in syslog after plugging in. any help would be highly appreciated :) thanks in advance
<grrfrf> yes, but have data on it
<grrfrf> http://i.imgur.com/AWPW6w6.png
<nubcake> oh and please excuse my bad english, it's not my mothers tongue
<hogslammer> ok yes i went thru the help files
<TJ-> guest9930: so the automounter 'udisks' has mounted it. Use "udisksctl unmount --object-path /media/ubuntu/xxxxxxx" to unmount it
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: this is clean install or upgrade from version to version?
<hogslammer> the folder is in media, but i need it systemwide
<grrfrf> lotuspsychje 15.04 -> 15.10
<grrfrf> lotuspsychje but on 15.04 there are freezes
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: and before 15.04? clean install?
<white_magic> has anyone here used the Universal USB Installer to create a bootable flash drive? I've used it just now, but it turns out i also need to modify some grub2 options to disable the loading of nvidia drivers into the kernel.. in order to be able to install or live/boot into Ubuntu even once. Any thoughts?
<grrfrf> yes
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: must be hardware related, all the versions you tested
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: try also a cmos clear in bios, ramtest, hd test
<OldDenverGeek> hello, not seeing the Python/Idle menu under Applications in 14.04..
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: doublecheck sony website for bios upgrade
<grrfrf> I tried ramtest tooday, 1 pass OK
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: sata cables good?
<OldDenverGeek> using Gnome Metacity, how to add menu items ?
<daftykins> white_magic: no, you just need to boot with 'nomodeset' if you need to disable nouveau usage
<daftykins> !nomodeset | white_magic
<ubottu> white_magic: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: i had one ubuntu system freeze on a 1TB Westerndigital once
<grrfrf> I have notebook, whitch cable?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: nvm then
<grrfrf> SMART of hd is OK
<ioria> grrfrf, sudo lshw -c video
<guest9930> this is really starting to get on my nerves. I tried to run grup and recieve Python error failed to open /dev/urandom
<white_magic> daftykins: that is precisely what i'm trying to do. do i modify this file '/boot/grub/grub.cfg'?
<daftykins> white_magic: no, you just follow the above link and do it once - once installed, you can install proper nvidia drivers.
<grrfrf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13940373/
<grrfrf> no, problem doesn't solved
<ioria> grrfrf, intel.... are you hybrid ? ... i mean with radeon
<CountryfiedLinux> My xbox 360 controller doesn't work with Borderlands 2. Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> grrfrf: you said amd card also right
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes he's hybrid
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok here's my xboxdrv output. http://pastebin.com/Tp4XVGTn
<grrfrf> yes, hybrid
<CountryfiedLinux> It's a rock candy.
<hogslammer> is it possible to automount a per user partition(media) before logon?
<ioria> grrfrf, dpkg -l | grep fgrlx*
<lotuspsychje> ioria: [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M] (rev ff)
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: i already told you your driver is out of date, install 0.8.8
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see ....
<grrfrf> nothing
<CountryfiedLinux> daftykins: I don't know how.
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: so look it up?
<Loshki> white_magic: if you edit grub.cfg, any changes you make to it will be wiped out when you grub-update, which will regenerate the file from configs.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: amd drivers make his system freeze also
<TJ-> grrfrf: do you have a 2nd Linux PC available?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok
<hogslammer> I have my fstab open at the moment, looks like its listing UUID's
<lotuspsychje> ioria: and his syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13938496/
<grrfrf> for what? ssh?
<CountryfiedLinux> daftykins: You don't think I've been doing that?
<TJ-> grrfrf: Yes, so you can do a live monitor on the /var/log/kern.log as the faulty PC begins to fail
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: not since i already found PPAs in my first search, no
<ioria> radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit  ...
<CountryfiedLinux> Well here's what I looked for daftykins https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+rock+candy+xbox+360+controller&biw=1366&bih=613&noj=1&ei=_ShrVtmpF8qojgTp6o-gDQ&start=30&sa=N
<akik> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<grrfrf> system currently is very slow, so I can now see logs
<OldDenverGeek> using Gnome Metacity, how to add menu items ?
<CountryfiedLinux> daftykins: looks like a google search to me. Don't be a douchebag. Got that ppa by chance?
<akik> the definition is a bit off. automount is not only for network mounts
<TJ-> grrfrf: run 'top' see if any process is hogging the CPU
<ioria> grrfrf, but it's a virtual box ?
<lotuspsychje> CountryfiedLinux: please loose the tone to volunteers
<grrfrf> no, only xfce4-terminal and google-chrome
<grrfrf> cpu ~5%
<CountryfiedLinux> lotharn: Did you read the tone of the volunteer?
<TJ-> grrfrf: this is a virtual machine? or bare-metal?
<nubcake> any ideas on why my sd-card wont show up after plugging in? http://pastebin.com/yHDtpKT9 this is the output of syslog
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: right but i told you you need to install the latest version of xboxdrv, your search is too vague to find anything relevant... and no, not since you think throwing insults around is ok :)
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm a volunteer also.
<grrfrf> bare-metal
<CountryfiedLinux> daftykins: That's one of many different searches. Most recent was for "ubuntu rock candy driver 0.8.8"
<TJ-> grrfrf: so right now it's responses are slowing, but you still have direct, local, control?
<CountryfiedLinux> daftykins: I was asking for help and looking myself for the past hour. You were automatically being rude assuming I wasn't looking for myself, but I digress.
<bazhang> CountryfiedLinux, please dont target a single user for help, repeat yoiur question every 20 mins or so
<TJ-> grrfrf: what about reported load averages?
<SlidingHorn> CountessBathory: using that exact search, I found it in the top 5results....
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: * ^^
<daftykins> SlidingHorn: +1
<grrfrf> yes, but cusor is jumping on the screen and I can't fast switch apps
<CountryfiedLinux> bazhang: Well 17 minutes in between, close enough :P
<ioria> grrfrf, have you already tested the Guest Account  ?
<TJ-> grrfrf: can you get a remote SSH session to the problem PC?
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn: Do you have the link still?
<grrfrf> yes
<bazhang> CountryfiedLinux, just make it general, not at the one single helper
<CountryfiedLinux> ok bazhang
<grrfrf> how do I send it to you?
<TJ-> grrfrf: right, work off a remote SSH session, and gather some info before it hangs up. First, check the load average "cat /proc/loadavg"
<grrfrf> 0.86 1.00 1.11 1/544 7509
<TJ-> grrfrf: grrfrf so quite high - could be an I/O wait issue there.
<TJ-> grrfrf: "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and watch it, is anything being reported or is it mainly quiet
<grrfrf> TJ- currently system works fine
<grrfrf> what means the last line: perf interrupt took too long (2541 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000?
<TJ-> grrfrf: OK, well keep those tools available remotely and use them when the system starts misbehaving
<TJ-> grrfrf: system load means the performance monitoring needed adjusting
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: The second result under "ubuntu rock candy driver 0.8.8 ppa" is http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/xboxdrv/ <~~  has instructions on how to add the PPA, etc.
<grrfrf> nothing in tail
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok thanks SlidingHorn I'll try that.
<daftykins> google ftw.
<OldDenverGeek> using Gnome Metacity, how to add Programming menu and items?
<TJ-> grrfrf: next time the problem starts recheck the loadavg first, then tail the kern.log to check. If you can find a clue it'll be extremely useful
<Bashing-om> grrfrf: For refefence my AMD box : " sysop@1404mini:~$ cat /proc/loadavg >> 0.00 0.02 0.05 2/268 2490 ' With a bit going on (google-chrome, irssi and some other low level stuff ) .
<TJ-> OldDenverGeek: as I recall, adding any application whose .desktop file declares it to be in the Programming category will cause the group to appear
<OldDenverGeek> TJ-: that makes sense, but didnt python and idle show up after install??
<TJ-> grrfrf: a high load average could indicate high iowait conditions. you should also check the IRQ stats "cat /proc/interrupts" for extremely rapidly changing values
<grrfrf> 1.31 1.02 1.06 1/567 7775
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn: I tried that and tried to reinstall xboxdrv and it said it is already the newest version. Did the xboxdrv anyway and says the same as before.
<TJ-> OldDenverGeek: In theory all the DEs that abide by the FreeDesktop standard should use those, but as always sometimes the implementations can leave something to be desired. Sometimes it needs a log-off/log-on to refresh the menu cache
<TJ-> grrfrf: getting high!
<OldDenverGeek> TJ-: ok let me try that.. bbl
<grrfrf> why when chrome reads data from disk I can't move cursor?
<TJ-> grrfrf: iowaits ... indicates thats where the problem might be
<TJ-> grrfrf: sounds like a hardware/system firmware issue if we can rely on that observation, especially as earlier you mentioned it affects all DEs you've tested
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: can he test hd speed/read/writes with hdparm perhaps
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: after adding the PPA -  sudo apt-get remove xboxdrv && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install xboxdrv
<TJ-> grrfrf: it's possible that system would do better with the -lowlatency kernel, instead of the -generic
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it's not the speed as such, it's interrupt handling that can cause this kind of issue.
<grrfrf> TJ-: how intsalll it?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: unless we have a known-good value to compare to, checking it now might not be too useful.
<TJ-> grrfrf: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-lowlatency"
<TJ-> grrfrf: then you'll need to ensure the -lowlatency kernel is used by the default GRUB entry before doing a reboot test. You should also remove that "noacpi" if it is still there
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn: still not found :(
<grrfrf> and what is the difference?
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: then you haven't added the PPA per the instructions.
<TJ-> grrfrf: -lowlatency uses pre-emptive multi-tasking rather than co-operative multi-tasking
<TJ-> grrfrf: generally its better for desktop installations
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn: controller not found.
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: what is the output of     apt-cache policy xboxdrv     (in a pastebin, please)
<ioria> grrfrf, can you paste ps -A ?
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn: installed
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn: http://pastebin.com/r3igiLe8
<LangieX> Why is KeePassX 2 not be in Ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l_> LangieX: ask the maintainer
<k1l_> LangieX: it is, btw
<k1l_> so i dont know what your issue is with this development release :/
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: SlidingHorn 0.8.5-0ubunt3 is the latest version in that PPA for Trusty, and the main Ubuntu archive version is later
<SlidingHorn> TJ-: I was just checking that, too....  cc:  CountryfiedLinux
<grrfrf> My system freeeze ehen I tried to install these packages. Can you repeat your messages if therir exist?
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn: Could upgrading from Trusty to Wily maybe solve the issue?
<TJ-> grrfrf: you mean the install instructions? I've not typed much since then
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: you need the most recent mainline release for Trusty?
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: If you're okay with upgrading to a non LTS version, then it *does* appear that the 0.8.8 is available for Wiley
<SlidingHorn> TJ-: He needs at least 0.8.6 for Rock Candy support
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok cook thanks SlidingHorn
<lotuspsychje> upgrading lts to non-lts is not reccomended
<LangieX> k1l_: It is?
<CountryfiedLinux> TJ-: SlidingHorn But is it possible to install the latest on LTS?
<k1l_> LangieX: 16.04 is in heavy development. you are aware of this?
<k1l_> LangieX: and what is the issue with keepass2 you say it should not be included?
<LangieX> k1l_: I am speaking about keepassx.org
<LangieX> k1l_: The new 2.0 version is new and it would be great to find it in ubuntu
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: I'm checking now
<k1l_> !info keepass2 | LangieX
<ubottu> LangieX: keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.29+dfsg-1 (wily), package size 1252 kB, installed size 2963 kB
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: which kernel version is the PC running? "uname -r"
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks TJ-
<CountryfiedLinux> TJ-: 3.19
<LangieX> k1l_: No, not KeePass2, KeePassX2
<k1l_> LangieX: talk to the maintainer of keepassx then
<grrfrf> OK, I booted with lowlatency kernel
<ID21> hey!
<ID21> i am eliKAAS
<LangieX> k1l_: Is there a chance that it will be in ubuntu 16.04 or is it fix which packages are in ubuntu 16.04?
<ID21> i am now on ubuntu
<ID21> and wifi on school works!
<ID21> thank you all!
<k1l_> LangieX: talk to the maintainer. he knows what could be blocking it
<k1l_> LangieX: here is the release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<k1l_> LangieX: keepassx2 was rleeased 4 days ago.
<LangieX> k1l_: Yeah, that's why I wanted to know if it's in Ubuntu 16.04
<seth> Hi folks, I'd like some help blocking websites with the hosts file on ubuntu. I am running Ubuntu 14.04.3. I will paste my hosts file. I can still access reddit on chromium despite trying to block myself from using it.
<seth> 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain computer 127.0.0.1 reddit.com
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: give me a few minutes; I'll set 0.8.6 to build for 14.04 and see how it foes
<kostkon> !info keepassx2 xenial
<ubottu> Package keepassx2 does not exist in xenial
<kostkon> !info keepassx xenial
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 743 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks TJ-
<LangieX> That's version 0.4.3 :(
<k1l_> that is why i said: talk to the maintainers.
<k1l_> we cant know what is going on with this just released software and if its not compatible with other stuff in ubuntu
<seth> My host file changes don't seem to be blocking websites appropriately. Is this an https issue?
<samsamsam> Hi. I am using rsync remote to local and rsync is stuck. The size of the backup directory is not increasing. Should i cancel the operation?
<lotuspsychje> samsamsam: can you check the data size growing locally?
<samsamsam> @lotuspsychje the local directory size is not increasing...
<lotuspsychje> samsamsam: probably stuck then?
<compdoc> rsync -av --stats --progress
<samsamsam> @lotuspsychje I just cancelled it. This is the error i got [generator] write error: Broken pipe (32)
<mhewelt> join #meditation
<CountryfiedLinux> mhenrixon_: what for?
<CountryfiedLinux> TJ-: SlidingHorn brb
<ioria> samsamsam, apt-cache policy rsync
<ioria> samsamsam, could be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsync/+bug/1300367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1300367 in rsync "rsync 3.1.0 and 3.0.9 incompatibility" [Medium,In progress]
<samsamsam> @ioria could be. I am running it a second time and its working so far
<ioria> samsamsam, good ...
<I-am-Groot> Hey... has anyone noticed that ubuntu doesnt allow the transfer of files embeded in a folder via mtp??
<payetteforward> ux
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> TJ-, Wily is at xboxdrv 0.8.5 how do I update to .8?
<remont> jsf
<remont> hello
<lotuspsychje> remont: how can we help you?
<remont> yes
<malgorath> I'm setting up a desktop for my brother and was wondering is it better to go with 14.04 LTS or 15.10(or .04) for someone new to linux/ubuntu?
<remont> yes
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: I thought you were using Trusty?
<lotuspsychje> malgorath: in most cases LTS is a good choice
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, I just installed Wily.
<lotuspsychje> malgorath: but depends what you need yourself?
<CountryfiedLinux> malgorath, I'd recommend 14.04 and then tell him how to upgrade to 16.04 when it's released.
<malgorath> Okay thanks guys
<CountryfiedLinux> malgorath, Just in case he doesn't feel like upgrading he won't be without support soon.
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: If you're now using Wily, the exact steps shown on that page (add repository, update, install) should install 0.8.8.    I'd probably remove the older version first just so there's no weirdness
<malgorath> Just curious, I installed 15.10 on my desktop recently, is that going to be upgradable to 16.04?
<Pici> malgorath: yep.
<SlidingHorn> malgorath: yes - there will be release notes when 16.04 comes out which will help you
<hay> hello everyone... I have plenty of files with url1, but want to replace the occurences of url1 with url2... I have tried multiple combinations including find . -type f -readable -writable -exec sed -i 's#"url1/my_path"#"url2/my_path"#g' {} \; but I can't get it working although no error is displayed..  thanks :)
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, Ok I just removed xboxdrv, added the ppa, updated, installed ubuntu-xboxdrv, then checked and http://pastebin.com/KnG33vHt
<hay> found it, in case anyone requires it... use comma as a delimiter :)
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, I pasted everything just to confirm I followed the steps accordingly.
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: that's not the ppa listed on the page I linked...
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, what's that link again?
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/xboxdrv/   --- scroll down to the "binary package download" section.
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks SlidingHorn
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, http://pastebin.com/WqbVxiwq
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: progress!  Now let's see what that error means....
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, I'm thinking about just going out and buying a used corded xbox 360 controller :P
<CountryfiedLinux> Of course I'd bring my laptop and test it first.
<samsamsam> i am using rsync to sync my server with a local dorectory. The server shows only 2.7 gb used but the local directory is > 6gb. What else is getting copied?
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, The light is on indicating player one. Maybe it will work anyway.
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: well, give it a shot, and if it doesn't, we'll have to figure out a way to have xboxdrv essentially run as a daemon at startup.  Sounds like a privileges problem, and a root-initiated daemon would alleviate that
<Tsutsukakushi> samsamsam: did you delete stuff from the remote directory and didn't use --delete flag?
<samsamsam> @Tsutsukakushi Yes
<Tsutsukakushi> samsamsam: try adding --delete to the rsync line and syncing them, maybe that'll fix it
<Tsutsukakushi> :3
<samsamsam> @Tsutsukakushi Thanks. I will try that
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, Gotta wait a few minutes for the game to install. In the meantime I'll keep searching that error.
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: FYI: I've uploaded the Trusty 0.8.6 package to my PPA and waiting for it to build
<CountryfiedLinux> TJ-, I've added that ppa in Wily and have an indicator light on for player 1. Still getting an error but gonna see if it will work anyway.
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: OK
<CountryfiedLinux> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/WqbVxiwq
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: essentially, I think what we'll do is create an upstart entry for it anyway, that way it's always run at startup - sudo nano /etc/init/xboxdrv.conf     and put this in it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13943484/
<Tsutsukakushi> samsamsam: do you see files being deleted?
<Tsutsukakushi> samsamsam: using -P will show you what is happening when it's running
<SlidingHorn> CountessBathory: (the content of that pastebin...not the link itself, lol
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, Numbers 12345 included or not?
<samsamsam> @Tsutsukakushi I didn't now about -P will add that and see what is happening
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux:  no line numbers
<CountryfiedLinux> ok
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, Do I need to reboot?
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: for that file we just made to take effect, yes.
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, I'm gonna email myself a tutorial of all this info just in case it works I'll have it for later. brb
<SlidingHorn> CountryfiedLinux: good luck!
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, Luck is for losers. So I'll need some luck thanks :P
<CountryfiedLinux> brb
<AlexQ> Hi. Can I move AND RESIZE (extend) an extended partition without moving it's contents?
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, Still doesn't give me the controller option in Borderlands 2 :(
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: 0.8.6 for Trusty now built: see https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, I just had an idea. I'll play the game with jstest-gtk running.
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: 0.8.6 for Trusty now built: see https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<CountryfiedLinux> cool thanks TJ-
<CountryfiedLinux> brb
<CountryfiedLinux> SlidingHorn, controller still not working :( jstest-gtk indicates that it does though.
<CountryfiedLinux> Wound an official xbox 360 controller work with Steam games?
<imReKT1000> CountryfiedLinux, yes
<imReKT1000> as long as the game supports controllers
<coco> is there a tool in ubuntu that can do base to base conversion , i need it to check my homework results
<CountryfiedLinux> Is Xbox controllers what's recommended for Steam or would Playstation controllers work also.
<ikonia> base to base ?
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: I've used both, although the xbone controller doesn't work properlly with the xbodrv module for all games
<ikonia> the 360 is fine with it
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok thanks ikonia
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm gonna take my laptop to a local game store and test it before buying it.
<coco> ikonia ; yes base 2 which is binary , 10 , 8 (octal) 16 .....
<AlexQ> Okay, nevermind - that is how GParted behaves when you do move and resize an extended partition (if it does not require moving of logical partitions, of course)
<coco> ANY IDEA ?
<ikonia> no need for caps, but no, I don't know what you're trying to do
<coco> ikonia : please adress my nick so i know ur taliking to me , I want a tool that can help me convert numbers from base  to another base
<hunter_> i <3 ubuntu
<coco> ikonia ; coco
<ikonia> what ?
<coco> ikonia ; online tools are not really accurate
<ikonia> why are you telling me this
<coco> ikonia : because u asked me a question
<TJ-> coco: "bc" ... e.g. "echo 'ibase=2; 10101010' | bc" => "170"
<coco> TJ- : I aske for a tool my friend !
<coco> TJ- ; thanks for the lesson though *
<TJ-> coco: bc is a tool
<TJ-> coco: The *nix philosophy is to make each tool do one job well, and be able to pipe outputs to inputs to build complex powerful chains
<coco> TJ- ; its not in the software centre
<ikonia> it's instlled by default
<ikonia> as part of core-utils (I think)
<holucon> irccloud is kinda stupid
<ikonia> and nothing to do with this channel
<coco> TJ- : what is the cmd line to convert 89.0625 to binary ???
<coco> TJ- ; using bc
<coco> TJ- ; ?
<coco> what is the cmd line to convert 89.0625 to binary using bc ??
<akik> coco: are you in a test situation or why in a hurry? go read about bc
<SlidingHorn> coco: 1. please allow some time to pass before repeating a question.  If no one is available to answer, wait at least 20 minutes before reposting.  2.  Have you read the manpage for bc while waiting?
<genii> coco: You can do something like echo "obase=2;89.0625" | bc   ..obase can also be changed suitably for octal, hex, etc
<TJ-> coco: "  echo 'scale=8;obase=2;89.0625' | bc  " => "1011001.00010000000000"
<TJ-> coco: you'll want 'scale=X' when needing numbers to the right of the decimal place
<genii> TJ-: Nice :)
<coco> genii , TJ- : so the input should be (  echo 'scale=8;obase=2;89.0625' | bc )
<genii> coco: There are single quotes there nested in double quotes
<heypaleblue> exit
<heypaleblue> exit
<TJ-> coco: yes. You can run "bc" and work from its shell until you type "quit", but I use a pipe because I make use of it in shell scripts
<TJ-> coco: the default ibase and obase (input and output respectively) is base 10 decimal
<coco> TJ- ;  when changing the value of  X in scale=X , doesnt seem have any affect
<TJ-> coco: "man bc" and see sections NUMBERS and VARIABLES about 'scale'
<Guest30790> Hi there, im having issues with a new laptop and its built in wifi adapter. The laptop is an Acer Aspire E15 E5-573-5864, running Ubuntu 15.10. The adapter is displayed as 'Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042]'. I've been following a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300861&page=3 which seems to work for other people but no dice here.
<Guest30790> I've uploaded output of wireless-info here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/14360b76a8015088a79e
<Guest30790> Note, I currently have a usb wifi adapter plugged in, which i cannot use in the long run, so please ignore it when viewing the wireless-info output
<bloop> if I'm running an update that is meant to update my browser, for instance
<bloop> it's OK if I'm running it, right?
<bloop> it will still update and such?
<TJ-> Guest30790: On 15.10 the ath10k_pci does NOT claim the 168c:0042 device
<Guest30790> Thanks TJ, is there something I can do to make it claim?
<Guest30790> Also, it seems ath_pci is blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf. Could that be an issue?
<TJ-> Guest30790: looking at the mainline Linux kernel source-code repository, it looks as if support for that chipset has only landed about a month ago: "034074f Thu Nov 12 21:03:05 2015 +0200 Bartosz Markowski ath10k: add QCA9377 hw1.0 support"
<TJ-> Guest30790: No; that's an older module
<Guest30790> Ah, ath10k_pci. I see. Does the ubuntu forum thread I posted not show that people were able to get the device working though>
<srg> I downloaded the ubuntu ISO image. How can I put it on a USB drive? the website docs are confusing. I'm running Debian linux. I can I just dd the file to my USB drive (/dev/sdb or whatever it is)?
<rww> yes
<srg> thanks
<TJ-> Guest30790: you'll need to use a very recent mainline build of v4.4, I'd suggest http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4-rc4-wily/
<TJ-> !mainline | Guest30790 see this for instructions
<ubottu> Guest30790 see this for instructions: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<antonio_> For some reason my wifi drops on my laptop (and not on any other devices) and it won't reconnect.  I have to restart Ubuntu to get it to work.
<Guest30790> Alright TJ, i'll give that a shot. Thanks
<TJ-> Guest30790: the forum thread shows they're using a very recent kernel build
<antonio_> how
<antonio_> how do I find out what vers of ubuntu Im reunning with term?
<TJ-> Guest30790: you'll be installing a work-in-progress development kernel, so you must expect issues. It's release-candidate 4 and we usually go to 7 or 8 before its final. I checked on the last stable release update v4.3.2 but it doesn't contain the commits
<TJ-> antonio_: "cat /etc/issue"
<antonio_> thanks
<antonio_> Now, how can I diagnose why my wifi drops..and wont reconnect until I restart?
<compdoc> antonio_, you have an android tablet or phone?
<TJ-> antonio_: first place to look is in /var/log/syslog
<antonio_> laptop
<compdoc> but no android
<LTCD> Hi. I was trying to format my USB memory stick the other day on Linux Ubuntu and accidentally deleted the partion, now it will not work on any computer. I have tried to format and create a new partion but it's as if the USB is destroyed :-(.
<Indra> Is there a way to view if someone did a guest login on my computer?
<antonio_> tj-: I've done that...and I have the syslog...can you take a look at it?
<TJ-> antonio_: sure, why not pastebin the last 2000 lines or so? "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )"
<TJ-> Indra: check /var/log/auth.log"
<Guest30790> OK TJ, i understand. Thanks again for your help
<ndan> so anyone feel like helping with a sound issue.  i was trying to get my audio working.  tried removing pulseaudio cause thats how i prefer n did it before (just use alsa).  after many guides following online, i have to run puseaudio then run pavuaudiocontrol, i go to configuration drop down to my hdmi, and it still isn't work.  Anyone have a good guide to getting the audio to work without pulse?  and so i boot my computer it starts each time, let alone work.
<ndan> oh i'm running XFCE ubuntu werewolf.
<ndan> (i think my issue compared to usually, is that i'm in XFCE, the settings aren't as easy to find)
<antonio_> ti-: do I need pastebininit installed?
<TJ-> ndan: Pulseaudio isn't going to stop audio working. If it isn't available at the ALSA level, PA won't be able to produce anything. If ALSA does produce audio but PA doesn't that tells us the output (sink) profile needs changing to select the correct outputs
<TJ-> antonio_: you may need to do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<ndan> well good.  so ignoring n removing pulse audio from the picture, I'm having a trouble finding a guide setting up alsa... everything keeps point to pavuaudio control (which depends on pulse)
<Indra> TJ-: What would I be looking for in the log if someone did in fact do the guest login?
<antonio_> tj is this the right way?   pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> ndan: I generally use "aplay -l" and "aplay -L" to identify the sinks and profiles, and "speaker-test" to check the ALSA side
<sam__> helolo
<TJ-> antonio_: you're missing the closing parenthesis )
<antonio_> whats that?
<TJ-> Indra: 'PAM' will mention a log-in attempt by 'guest' or 'Guest' I'd expect
<ndan> TJ-: thanks, i'm gonna toy with that now
<TJ-> antonio_: "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog) " <--- a closing )
<antonio_> hehe
<antonio_> here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/13946270/
<antonio_> There is one time when I turned the wifi off and back on manually with the wifi switch on the laptops keyboard...trying to see if that would cause the wifi to reconnect...other than that...I didn't do anything to turn off the wifi
<ndan> TJ-: well aplay -l does see my sound card, speaker-test doesn't work.  aplay is listing like every hdmi port as a sound option.  I guess what it boils down to, is how do i tell my computer  which one to use... i mean card 2 has 4 options hdmi 0-3.  i want that card hdmi 1
<TJ-> ndan: for example: "speaker-test -Dfront -l 2 -c 2 -t wav "
<TJ-> ndan: where the -D "front" profile came from "aplay -L" listing
<Indra> Nevermind.. It was cron. I was getting paranoid. That still doesn't explain how the guest login was selected on the screen when I returned.
<Indra> I never use or select that.
<TJ-> Indra: mouse or cat moved the pointer :)
<TJ-> Indra: I've had low-battery state in a Bluetooth mouse cause the pointer to go wandering, for example
<Indra> Thanks for the help though. It is useful info to know.
<drocsid> I'm trying to burn a dvd on my laptop, but not having any luck. http://sprunge.us/TYRL
<ndan> TJ-: here is my aplay -L  , none of the speaker test, even just for fun trying individally replacing the -l with 1-10  no result.  i don't think the NVidia HDMI audio is supposed to be there really.
<ndan> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/vcXHYGGs
<TJ-> ndan: "-l" is the loop count. "-c" is the channel count
<TJ-> ndan: what output do you expect to hear sound from?
<question> print screen button not working - wily 15.10
<TJ-> ndan: that's not the "aplay -L" output, it is the "aplay -l" output
<TJ-> ndan: capital L is the list you want, to choose the device name for speaker-test, etc.
<ndan> TJ-: I know it should be "digital stereo hdmi 2", n yes my apologies you said the -Dfront.
<TJ-> ndan: it seems you've customised the ALSA configuration drivers, so the default device is the loopback device. That explains why you're not hearing something
<TJ-> ndan: it looks to me as if you want an output from the built-in motherboard audio on card 1, or the external Nvidia HDMI on card 2
<ndan> TJ-: correct, so dev 8
<Guest53917> Hey TJ, kernel upgrade seems to have partially worked. lspci -vvnn reports that the wifi adapter has ath10k_pci driver in use. But there is still no network device reported in ifconfig.
<TJ-> Guest53917: well, that's progress :)
<TJ-> Guest53917: can you "pastebinit <( ip link show )"
<ndan> TJ-: my aplay -L is rediculous....  http://pastebin.com/YXwMDxyq
<TJ-> ndan: it always is :D
<samsamsam> df -h shows i only have 500 mb memory free but difference between size and used is 11 gb
<cuauhtemoc> Hola
<ndan> TJ-: so with speaker test, i'm sorry, i'm not sure what you meant the -D is the device i want, so say i want DEV=8  what would replace -Dfront in this speaker-test -Dfront -l 2 -c 2 -t wav  (sorry, i really do appreciate this help)
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: Show is the output in a pastebin, please .
<Guest53917> TJ: paste.ubuntu.com/13946631/
<Guest53917> Note that 'wlx801f025aaeb9' is my usb adapter
<TJ-> ndan: so you expect audio output from an HDMI device? so something like "speaker-test -Dhdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=2 -c 2 -l 2" ?
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/EV0qe4ce
<TJ-> ndan: oh, I missed off "-t wav" there!
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: look'n .
<antonio_> tj-: you get a chance to look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13946270/ ?  If not, no worries..heading to work in like 20...
<TJ-> Guest53917: ahh, OK. I think I know what is affecting you here. I *think* the systemd-udevd device-renaming rules aren't matching on ath devices, I seem to recall fixing this for someone else a few weeks ago. Can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )" please
<Ender_Wiggin> hey hey
<Ender_Wiggin> just updated my 14.04 machine using LXDE GUI and now I get a reading on my taskbar that says "networking disabled". I checked the cable connections and still have the issue. My TS3 server hosted on it is able to connect to it locally from my desktop though
<ndan> TJ-: thank you with that i will go through untill i find which one works.  so far my obvious thoughts didn't work, but the tests are working per choice, I def was using aplay n speakertest way wrong when i tried this before.
<Ender_Wiggin> on boot it said it failed to setup network connection, rebooting it now to see if it resolves it
<TJ-> antonio_: it looks like the this is the explanation: "Dec 11 12:55:14 antonio-Inspiron-1545 NetworkManager[795]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: activated -> failed (reason 'SSID not found') [100 120 53]" (line 531)
<Ender_Wiggin> "waiting for network configuration"
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om any idea?
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: I can not expain why with 11 Gigs not counted there is only 668M availabale for use . as this is the '/' partition. we generally see this as a result of old kernels in /boot . What results ' sudo apt-getautoremove ' to also remove those old kernels . Be aware at 100% capacity, may not have the head room for apt to operate in .
<antonio_> TJ-: what can I do?  Any ideas?
<Ender_Wiggin> I am running a DUC for no-ip.com to ressend my IP constantly
<TJ-> antonio_: so, either something in the network chipset or driver is going wrong, or the Acces Point (AP) is really disappearing. Can you confirm the AP is definitely not disappearing for other devices?
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om I will try that and check
<Bashing-om> sudo apt-get autoremove **
<Ender_Wiggin> ok says booting system without full network config
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om I ran autoremove and it didn't do anything :/
<antonio_> TJ-: my phone and my gfs tablet work fine...the laptop just drops connections all the time
<TJ-> antonio_: oh, much better. see line 506! "kernel: [  194.786377] b43-phy0 ERROR: Fatal DMA error: ..."
<Ender_Wiggin> im able to access it locally with Synergy and TS3 but i guess its not getting connection to the internet?
<TJ-> antonio_: so, you have a definite hardware problem it looks
<antonio_> TJ-: Any way to work around it?
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: Let's check : ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . still bet that there a numerious kernels installed and apt had no head room .
<TJ-> antonio_: does this happen only when the laptop is working on battery, or also when it is being charged/powered from mains?
<antonio_> battery is completely dead...happens when its plugged in
<question> print screen button not working - wily 15.10
<antonio_> TJ-:do you think it might be something with the b43 wifi driver?
<Ender_Wiggin> how do i fix "network disabled" issue after updating? I changed my iptables to run a DUC for no-ip which is why im assuming i cant get internet access
<hugh_> TJ-: Just checking in to say that worked. (Im the wifi adapter/kernel guy.) Thanks for your help :)
<hugh_> Im using the built in adapter now
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/h16wBGTs
<fep> question, i had a printscreen problem, but i found out that it worked if i had the program that i wanted to paste to open
<TJ-> antonio_: see the first post in this thread, and the first indented 'Code' section, where it adds the "options b43 pio-1 ..."
<TJ-> antonio_: Your system log shows a DMA (Direct Memory Access) failure. that "pio" is the alternative to DMA, called Programmed Input/Output mode. It's slower than DMA but still works
<TJ-> antonio_: that thread device matches your device (14e4:4315) too
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: Kiik'n at your http://pastebin.com/h16wBGTs .
<question> fep: its a bug in wily
<fep> question, okay... i had this problem in kali, the prt scrn didnt cut to clipboard
<fep> never found out why
<question> fep: I found its solution some time back but couldn't find it now
<question> it was something like going to settings and entering the hotkey again
<antonio_> tj-: what thread?
<TJ-> antonio_: sorry, I didn't paste the link! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620&highlight=14e4%3A4315
<fep> question, i get that "blink" when i press prt scrn but it wont store in clipboard until pasted somewhere ... tell me if you figure it out, maybe it will work for me too
<Ender_Wiggin> Question, can someone help me resolve an issue with network configuration disabled?
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: So much for that theory . But you do have serious problems there . Yours -> linux-headers-3.13.0-24 mine 3.13.0-71-generic . You are way behind on updates. That does not tell us where that space is consumed . Do ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' Let's see what the disk usage is . Then return later to getting you updated .
<question> fep: what you are doing is copying the screenshot to clipboard so basically its alright, but what my problem is that my printscreen button is totally not working in wily 15.10
<question> Ender_Wiggin: ask directly and dont ask to ask !ask
<antonio_> thanks tj:
<Ender_Wiggin> question, oh sorry didnt mean to ping ya
<question> Ender_Wiggin: no problem, ask your questions directly
<lwizardl> anyone here good with libreoffice calc? I'm trying to figure a way to use regex to split columns
<Ender_Wiggin> how do i fix "network disabled" issue after updating? I changed my iptables to run a DUC for no-ip which is why im assuming i cant get internet access
<fep> question, no, i am not copying screenshot to clipboard .. thats the problem
<question> fep: what key combination are you using ?
<fep> i only use printscreen button or shit+prtscrn
<fg_> fep you can try ALT+Stamp
<fep> shift
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om doing that!
<question> fep: shift+prtsc copies screenshots to clipboard so you are good
<fep> fg_, hehe thanks, it worked ;)
<fg_> Yeeeeee
<fep> or maybe it was shift, i tried all three combinations and some of them worked
<fep> fg and question are the masters
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/h2z9Ef7b
<question> if its incase with prtsc button also then go to settings > keyboard > shortcuts > screenshots and then reassign prtsc button and see whhat happens
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: look'n at http://pastebin.com/h2z9Ef7b .
<fg_> on the very old keybrd work with ALT
<LTCD> Hi. Ubuntu does not eject external HDD correctly, unlike on Windows the disk is still spinning. How do I eject it properly when I right click icon and go to Safely Remove? Thanks!
<question> prtsc takes screenshots of whole window( full desktop) while alt+prtsc takes of current window only (eg. browser) , ctrl+prtsc copies shots to clipboard and shift+prtsc takes for user input area to be selected for screenshot
#ubuntu 2015-12-12
<SlidingHorn> LTCD: are all of its partitions unmounted?  If so, it is safe to remove/power down.
<Diegosi> Hello.
<Diegosi> Is it just as good to use Ubuntu on Chrome OS using crouton?
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: All I see is " 72651448        home " which is huge . start backing up files out of /home and free up that disk space . delete all that you no longer need .
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om Thanks. Will do that
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: When space is restored, we must address getting you updated .
<Ender_Wiggin> Can someone please assist me, have an error "networking disabled" ubuntu 14.04 using LXDE
<fep> «Crocodile» lages ved hjelp av kodein, bensin, rød fosfor (f.eks fra fystikkesker), maursyre, saltsyre og kaustisk soda
<fep> sorry
<fep> wrong channel
<question> Ender_Wiggin: you better try in ##networking channel
<SlidingHorn> question: Ender_Wiggin no - that very well could be a channel-appropriate issue here.
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah im over there thanks
<Ender_Wiggin> if anyone has suggestiongs, let me know please =3
<TJ-> samsamsam: Bashing-om "11 gigs not counted" - possible explanation: file-system has run out of inodes
<TJ-> Ender_Wiggin: when/where do you see "networking disabled" ?
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om I deleted a lot of files now. it shows /dev/sda5 82G   42G   36G  55% /. Still quite a few gigs unaccounted for.
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Thenks, will mark that one down ! .. samsamsam : waht returns ' df -i ' ?
<TJ-> samsamsam: Bashing-om also, in the 'du' output, there's "System Volume Information" directory, which suggests thats NTFS/FAT not a regular Linux FS
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om /dev/sda5 5439488 491638 4947850   10% /
<Bashing-om> samsamsam: TJ- .. in that output is the 5% for 'root' accounted for ?
<samsamsam> @Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/11h5PQAd
<TJ-> Bashing-om: samsamsam the 'reserved space' is, if I recall correctly, accounted for in the 'df' reports, so the Avail/Used columns have adjusted for it
<TJ-> samsamsam: what does "sudo blkid /dev/sda5" report ?
<tx> I need to blacklist a module from one device, but not another.
<tx> they are exactly the same piece of hardware, so it needs to be done using PCI address.
<samsamsam> @TJ- /dev/sda5: UUID="54bc01ff-f7ef-4f42-8f8f-2390714d2376" TYPE="ext4"
<TJ-> tx: you'd need to disable the PCI device you don't want, first, else the modules probe() function will find and register it
<TJ-> samsamsam: oh, surprising. I wonder why it has NTFS file-system structures on it
<tx> TJ-, I want to pass the device thru to a VM via VFIO
<TJ-> samsamsam: but good, I was fearing it wasn't ext*
<tx> nvidia grabs on to it and marks the device as 'in use' so I can not unbind it.
<TJ-> tx: modules don't have a facility to ignore selected devices, unfortunately.
<tx> hmm, I will attempt to kill X and see if I can unbind it then.
<tx> perhaps it will no longer be in use, but I doubt it.
<TJ-> samsamsam: if you install the 'ncdu' package and run, from a terminal, "ncdu /home" you get an easy to navigate view of the file-system usage below that directory.
<Ender_Wiggin> got some pastebin info on my iptables and ip a info if anyone can help with my networking disabled issue
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/gpFS9bZW
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/0FZN5Vn9
<tx> Hmm, that was not a success.
<samsamsam> @TJ- Thanks will try that
<SlidingHorn> Ender_Wiggin: someone asked you a question trying to help you...please scroll up
<tx> Ooh, I wonder if I can leverage Optimus / Bumblebee to 'disable' the card
<Ender_Wiggin> ahh crap thanks
<SlidingHorn> no problem...happens to the best of us :)
<Ender_Wiggin> SlidingHorn you talkin bout someone sugestiong i goto ##networking?
<Ender_Wiggin> trying on both channels =P
<SlidingHorn> Ender_Wiggin: also, just something that might help...give this script a try so that people can have more info on what you're working with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108    --   No, TJ- was asking when/where exactly you saw "networking disabled"
<TJ-> tx: did you already try using the sysfs unbind interface?
<Graf_Z4hl> format c: doesn't work :(
<tx> yes
<Ender_Wiggin> ah ty
<tx> TJ-, kernel complains that it's tainted and spews out a stacktrace
<TJ-> tx: ahhh of course, you're using the proprietary driver?
<tx> I think I have a solution though, why don't I just load the nvidia module LATER, after I have stolen the card.
<tx> yes
<TJ-> tx: yes, I was going to suggest that earlier. add the module to the standard blacklist, but have a script the modprobes later
<tx> yup
<tx> but without any module for them, will I get no FB output?
<tx> (noveau is also disabled)
<tx> or will it fall back to some primitive VESA output? :p
<TJ-> you should be able to use a FB driver, maybe the vesafb
<TJ-> tx: have you checked the nvidia driver parms in case it has one to control this ?
<tx> Not in detail, will do just now before I commit to this solution.
<TJ-> tx: e.g: "modinfo -F parm nvidia-340"
<tx>  NVreg_AssignGpus="PCI_address" looks promising
<Ender_Wiggin> SlidingHorn sadly i cannot run update because i have no internet connection
<TJ-> tx: right, I'd check the HTML appendix for info
<tx> Yup, checking it out on their site.
<OldDenverGeek> hi, im on 1404, using Gnome Metacity and I don't see under Applications the Programming menu.. how do I get it in there?
<TJ-> tx: the FAQ gives the example modprobe nvidia0 NVreg_AssignGpus="0:01:00.0,0:02:00.0"
<tx> Indeed.
<tx> can I pass these on boot using grub?
<tx> (in the cmdline option)
<tx> or do I need to specify in /etc/modules (or similar)
<TJ-> tx: no, but you can set it in a /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-vtd.conf files with "options nvidia NVreg_AssignGpus="0:01:00.0,0:02:00.0" "
<TJ-> tx: obviously, use the correct module-name in place of 'nvidia' there, to make it match
<tx> fabulous
<TJ-> tx: I'd guess Nvidia added that specifically for supporting CUDA
<tx> I shall return with news.
<tx> Well, this is promising. Nvidia-settings no longer lists the device.
<tx> Let us try binding it to VFIO.
<tx> TJ-, Success! You are a gem.
<Gallomimia> for some reason my system doesn't have nvidia settings installed. it removed it.
<TJ-> tx: glad you solved it; I used that once or twice with an external dual-GPU extension but had forgotten about it
<OldDenverGeek> anyone here know how to add to the Applications menu? I don't see the programming submenu..
<anabain> Why can't I log without password after running ssh-keygen and copying id_rsa.pub to the remote machine?
<senatormeow> Having a hell of a time getting ASU
<senatormeow> S touchpad working
<senatormeow> On Kernel 4.2, which is all I should need from everything I'm seeing online
<TJ-> anabain: did you use "ssh-copy-id" ?
<senatormeow> xinput lists it as ELAN1000:00 04F3:0401
<anabain> TJ, yes
<anabain> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> anabain: have you used "ssh -vvv ..." to connect and get debug output
<anabain> no, I'll try
<TJ-> anabain: and, on the server, have you checked "/var/log/auth.log". You may need to increase the sshd log verbosity too
<SlidingHorn> OldDenverGeek: well, if you don't see anything under Applications > System Tools > Application Menu Editor, then you can always install alacarte, which will help you to do the job
<anabain> ok, TJ-
<TJ-> anabain: you may want "LogLevel DEBUG3" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the testing
<anabain> TJ-, that's from ssh -vvv    http://paste.ubuntu.com/13948650/
<OldDenverGeek> SlidingHorn: I just checked and under  Applications > System Tools > there is no application menu editor..
<SlidingHorn> OldDenverGeek: ok...let's try installing alacarte then:     sudo apt-get install alacarte
<anabain> TJ-, local is 15.10, remote 14.04
<OldDenverGeek> SlidingHorn: already installed
<SlidingHorn> okay, then from your terminal:   alacarte
<SlidingHorn> OldDenverGeek: (from there, I'd also add alacarte, itself, to your menu, just so you don't have to get it from command line)
<TJ-> anabain: it doesn't look like a ciphers issue. At least, the initial server key exchange is OK. lines 90-93 seem to indicate the server-side doesn't have the pub-key
<TJ-> anabain: is the 'server' side user's home directory encrypted?
<OldDenverGeek> SlidingHorn: so do I have to do a new item for alacarte? I want to add idle for python as well
<SlidingHorn> OldDenverGeek: from this point, you can create entries for whatever you'd like :)
<anabain> TJ-, I don't think so, how can I check it?
<OldDenverGeek> SlidingHorn: right on!! thanks!
<TJ-> anabain: if on the system it has /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/ directory
<OldDenverGeek> later
<anabain> TJ-, no, there's only the ordinary user's dir
<TJ-> anabain: OK, and does the user's $HOME/.ssh/ directory have protective permissions?
<anabain> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13948875/
<TJ-> anabain: "ll -an $HOME/.ssh/" should start off something like "drwx------   2 1000 1000  4096 Dec  6 10:20 ./"
<TJ-> anabain: and the public key that was copied should be found in "-rw-------   1 1000 1000   400 Mar  7  2013 authorized_keys"
<anabain> TJ-, yes, I think that's ok
<TJ-> anabain: you'll need to do what I recommended on the server, with increasing LogLevel and restarting the ssh service, then trying a connection and checking /var/log/auth.log
<anabain> ok
<anabain> TJ-, I'm a stupid, this is the 'server's' .ssh dir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13949024/
<TJ-> anabain: right, so the sshd might be refusing to use it since access is available for group and others "drwxrwxrwx"
<TJ-> anabain: on the server "chmod go-rwx $HOME/.ssh"
<anabain> ok
<TJ-> anabain: then you should see that the .ssh/ directory has drwx------
<anabain> yes, that's fine now. Do I need to restart the server?
<TJ-> anabain: then you should do "chmod go-r $HOME/.ssh/*"
<TJ-> anabain: no, restart shouldn't be needed; I'd expect the client to connect now
<anabain> TJ-, no success, it keeps asking for the password
<TJ-> anabain: OK, add the "LogLevel DEBUG3" to the server's /etc/shh/sshd_config, then restart the service ("sudo service ssh restart") and try again, then check the server's /var/log/auth.log
<anabain> ok
<yaaic> how can bind o[tions ge added to fstab or specified at boot using ubuntu 14
<yaaic> how can bind options be added to fstab or specified at boot using ubuntu 14
<yaaic> it looks likr there's a lot of bind processes
<anabain> TJ-, this is the output from /var/log/auth.log  on the server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13949262/
<yaaic> it looks like there's a lot of bind processes
<TJ-> anabain: line 195 "debug1: trying public key file /home/joan/.ssh/authorized_keys2"
<TJ-> anabain: have you edited the "AuthorizedKeysFile" setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and made a typo?
<yaaic> rbinding
<yaaic> rcus
<anabain> I'll check, but I don't think so:
<anabain> TJ-, that's what I have on my server's sshd_config:  #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<anabain> It seems the line is commented...
<TJ-> anabain: on the server do "sudo grep  'authorized_keys2' /etc/ssh/*"
<TJ-> anabain: anything in /etc/default/ssh ?
<anabain> grep outputs nothing
<yrumbog> anabain: try sudo
<TJ-> anabain: how about "sudo grep  'authorized_keys2' /etc/pam.d/*"
<TJ-> anabain: let's check what ssh server session is active: "ps -efly | grep sshd"
<anabain> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13949490/
<TJ-> anabain: the server is 14.04 you said?
<TJ-> !info openssh-server trusty
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2.3 (trusty), package size 316 kB, installed size 991 kB
<anabain> yes, kubuntu trusty
<anabain> ii  openssh-server                              1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2.3                      amd64
<TJ-> anabain: ok, that matches. That "authorized_keys2" reference is apparently a deprecated feature (since 2001!) for ssh version 1.3/1.5 vs 2.0 keys
<anabain> wow
<TJ-> anabain: but I'm tired, and that is the fallback after the real problem, which is still there staring us in the face! More permissions issues. see line 192! " Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/joan"
<TJ-> anabain: show us "ll -d /home/joan"
<anabain> I have no ll command on my 14.04
<TJ-> anabain: ok, use "ls -ld /home/joan"
<anabain> drwxrwxrwx 164 joan joan 12288 des 10 22:49 /home/joan/
<TJ-> anabain: 'll' is an alias set by bash
<anabain> ok
<TJ-> anabain: there's your problem then, at some point you've changed the permissions. I have to wonder if you've done "chmod -R 777 /" at some point?
<anabain> probably, perhaps when reinstalling the system or whatever. Most probably yes, I did it. Mea culpa
<TJ-> anabain: there may be other issues, but this should fix the ssh issue: "sudo chmod -R g-rw,o-rwx /home/joan"
<TJ-> anabain: other applications or services may have other strange problems if those permissions changes have been done on other areas of the file-system
<anabain> perhaps this can explain why I had so many troubles when I tried nfs between these two boxes... Could it be so?
<TJ-> anabain: permissions can cause many problems
<anabain> drwx--x--- 164 joan joan 12288 des 10 22:49 /home/joan/
<anabain> that's the new output
<TJ-> anabain: I'd expect ssh client to connect now
<anabain> yes!!!!
<anabain> oh, thanks
<anabain> thank you so much
<anabain> you've so kind and helpful, TJ-
<TJ-> anabain: don't forget to undo that additional LogLevel setting
<anabain> yes, I was just doing it
<DirtyCajun> there are just a couple things that i am not comfortable doing via CLI, partition management for example. so what is the LIGHTEST desktop humanly possible that is just enough of a desktop to see gparted haha
<Bashing-om> sam
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: I'm the opposite, I don't trust a GUI built on top of the CLI tooling to get it right every time!
<DirtyCajun> :O
<DirtyCajun> the irony
<DirtyCajun> so light gutted desktop opinion?
<yrumbog> DirtyCajun: nno
<DirtyCajun> so far my internet search says LXDE
<Bashing-om> !minimal | DirtyCajun Build what you want :
<ubottu> DirtyCajun Build what you want :: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yrumbog> DirtyCajun: you got ot
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: LXDE requires 800+ packages, XFCE about 300 - I found this out last week
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: that's the dependencies for lubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, respectively
<DirtyCajun> interesting. so you would say xfce is less resource intensive?
<LienRag> if you're searching for a light desktop, try OpenBox
<DirtyCajun> i basically wish i could have SOLELY server. with a remote desktop gparted for 30 sec every now and again iahahaha
<DirtyCajun> if only right?
<TJ-> nah, 5 seconds with parted
<DirtyCajun> but but but
<TJ-> there should be no need to mess with partitions after initial install, if its done correctly
<DirtyCajun> the commands are convoluded to me
<DirtyCajun> no tj thats the whole point
<Dylan____>  Can someone help me install java from offical website for ubuntu
<DirtyCajun> i am running an ever expanding file server
<Dylan____> I dont want to use shady ppas etc
<DirtyCajun> i need LVM
<DirtyCajun> and the ability to add more HDD on the fly
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: right, that is what I was going to suggest. Use LVM and forget about partitions
<DirtyCajun> but the LVM CL confuses me
<nishant> hi buddy, can any
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: plug-in drive, system sees /dev/sdX, do "pvcreate /dev/sdX; vgextend VG /dev/sdX"
<nishant> hi buddy, is there any one to help me "how to install windows software using wine
<DirtyCajun> dont you have to do other commands for it to see the change internally?
<LienRag> nishant: do you need wine specifically?
<LienRag> Can't you use a VM for Windows?
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: no
<DirtyCajun> O.o
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: once the PV is added to the VG, the new extents area available for use
<nishant> yes, i have installed it
<LienRag> yes but a VMed windows is so much easier to use
<DirtyCajun> ok so then you need to extend the current LV to the maximum size of the disk
<LienRag> I've tried wine and had success with some softwares but failed with others
<DirtyCajun> then you gotta tell it something else. im lookin on the help.ubuntu.com right now
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: I never fully allocate the extents, I always keep some in reserve
<DirtyCajun> why?
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: right, so "lvextend -L +200G VG/LV"
<TJ-> DirtyCajun: why? for doing snapshots, temporary file-systems, moving extents off failed disks
<nishant> so how do i do that
<LienRag> that what? Wine or VM?
<nishant> wine
<DirtyCajun> i get my new rack server in the morning. thats why im working on all this. if i get stuck imma find you tomorrow TJ ok?
<Mneuro> Does the Xbox One controller work in Ubuntu?  I was under the impression I could connect it via USB and it would work
<TJ-> Mneuro: I understand it depends on which model, and which driver on Linux
<LienRag> Sorry, I forgot how I did it, it wasn't very difficult IIRC, just get your exe package and follow the tutorial. But once again, Wine is really an inferior solution to VMs, it was useful before we had VM
<Mneuro> TJ- I am using the official Xbox One controller and I have Ubuntu 15.10
<nishant> hey buddy help me to come from this, so that i can use printer
<LienRag> your printer has a driver that runs only on windows?
<LienRag> can't you find a linux driver?
<TJ-> Mneuro: there was another user here earlier trying to get a compatible controller to work in similar circumstances, on both 14.04 and 15.10, and wasn't having much success for Steam games at least
<nishant> yes that is the only problem  that it runs only on windows
<LienRag> I never used WIne for such a thing, I don't know if it will work
<harduim> nishant, what is the model?
<Mneuro> TJ- It isn't even turning my controller on when i plug it in
<Mneuro> I tested it in windows and it worked fine
<harduim> Mneuro, in the same machine?
<TJ-> Mneuro: the user earlier was using the xboxdrv package, and needed the latest 0.8.6 or 0.8.7 version to get the controller LED to turn on
<nishant> hp deskjet 2520
<DirtyCajun> omg. gparted has a liveboot cd. its just gparted.... JUST WHEN YOU NEED IT. that beats any desktop
<Mneuro> Yea it's the same machine
<Mneuro> I should just have xpad installed
<Mneuro> i haven't changed anything from the default install of 15.10
<TJ-> nishant: doesn't the 'hplip' package support that device?
<nishant> no it won't
<LienRag> well, good luck
<LienRag> I'm not qualified for this
<nishant> too i've a micromax modem and even it doesnot get install
<TJ-> nishant: according to HP it is supported: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_2520_series.html
<nishant> ok then i'll try for it again
<nishant> but what about mmx modem its linex folder doesnot has any application
<nishant> to install
<TJ-> nishant: sounds like a soft 'win'modem
<nishant> i dont know that but i can give you the details of that modem it is: mmx210g
<Mneuro> I connect my xbox one controller to Ubuntu 15.10, it vibrates but doesn't turn on and ubuntu doesn't see it
<TJ-> nishant: oh, a USB 3G cellular device? ModemManager should be able to manage most of those kind of devices
<nishant> then why i m not able to install it
<Ryom> Can anyone here answer a question I have about connecting to the internet 12.04?
<TJ-> nishant: install what? no 'install' should be needed for most USB devices
<TJ-> nishant: check if ModemManager knows about it with "mmcli -L"
<nishant> but it is not working without installing, how can i use this modem for using internet
<nishant> connection
<anabain> TJ-, just a question related to my permissions, problem: it seems you told me to set my home user to 710, right? But "normal" user permissions for home/user dirs are 755. Is there any reason to prefer 710 instead of 755?
<Bashing-om> Ryom: Maybe, ask the question and see .
<TJ-> anabain: that last 5 is others=r-x ... do you want any other user able to read/traverse the user's $HOME ?
<anabain> ok
<Ryom> Just checking if there's help out there. I'm good
<nishant> hey tj please help me for this modem
<TJ-> anabain: the standard umask is, if I recall correctly, Debian used to use 022 but we prefer 027 or 077 now. It's set my pam_umask based on the config in /etc/login.defs
<TJ-> nishant: i already did, but you haven't responded yet
<anabain> TJ-, my MASK value in /etc/login.defs in both boxes is 022
<TJ-> and it's 02:30 here so I'm leaving!
<HackerII> its only 0230 ?
<HackerII> the nite is young
<anabain> 3:30 here
<robe13> Was trying to install emacs24, it only grabbed a few of the dependences, started spitting out 404 and cannot validate errors. googled, suggested fix was sudo-apt update, which also spit out a lot of 404s. googled again, suggested just upgrading distro (I'm on 14.10) so ran dist-upgrade... immediately getting 404's everywhere. canceled operation
<robe13> Any idea what's going on?
<Bashing-om> !utopic | robe13
<ubottu> robe13: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<robe13> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bashing-om> !eol | rob
<ubottu> rob: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<RNeville> hello everyone; I can't update my Ubuntu 14.04 install because my root dir is full; exactly what files should I delete in order to make some room for upgrades, pls?
<Xelesis> Hi! Can someone help me please? I got a configuration problem... mdm don't use nvidia-settings configuration even if nvidia-settings --load-config-only is calles in main xinitrc
<Bashing-om> RNeville: <ost likely in this evemt /boot is full of old kernels . confirm with ' df -h df -i ' in a pastebin .
<RNeville> can bot send instructions on using pastebin ?
<xelesis2> Sys. de fichiers Taille Utilisé Dispo Uti% Monté sur udev               7,9G     12K  7,9G   1% /dev tmpfs              1,6G    1,6M  1,6G   1% /run /dev/sdb4           83G    6,8G   72G   9% / none               4,0K       0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup none               5,0M       0  5,0M   0% /run/lock none               7,9G     76K  7,9G   1% /run/shm none               100M     20K  100M   1% /run/user /dev/sda1           96M
<xelesis2> http://pastebin.com/r7KmqsR4
<Bashing-om> !Paste | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xelesis2> System:    Host: PC-PC-FIX-MINT Kernel: 3.16.0-38-generic x86_64 (64 bit)             Desktop: Cinnamon 2.6.13  Distro: Linux Mint 17.2 Rafaela
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13951413/
<Bashing-om> RNeville: :) look'n .
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Looks good so far, not out of inodes . Now show us ' df -h ' , please .
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13951481/
<robe13> Bashing-om: same situation following the EOL upgrade instructions
<juan_> HELLO
<juan_> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAÑOL?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: " /dev/sdb1                    236M  207M   18M  93% /boot ' No room in a mighty small /boot partiton. Try terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' IF the packagemanager is consistenet will remove the old kernels . Wnat to "look" 1st, then show ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<Bashing-om> RNeville: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13951661/
<Bashing-om> robe13: Are you still on 14.10 ? what happened ?
<robe13> Yeah, still on 14.10. Followed steps (update manager, update ubuntu-desktop) both came out as up to date already. apt-get the kernel header, got a screen full of 404s again. I'm gonna try to generate a default source list
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ you online?
<staticsn0w> guess not
<Bashing-om> robe13: In the instructions is to convert you sources.list file to "old-releases.ubuntu.com" . Did you ?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: "iU  linux-generic-lts-vivid " we may have to do this the manual way . what happens with ' sudo apt-get autoremove' as the 'iU' says the meta control package is not installed .
<RNeville> not following bot Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Sorry, I do not understand that last . I an awaiting to see the results from terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove [ . then see what is to be done to remove the old kernels .
<RNeville> just a moment Bashing-om
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13951955/
<Bashing-om> RNeville: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/13951955/ .
<slidinghorn> Any reason that adding a new network via nm-connection-editor would cause my scan for wifi networks return no results...as soon as i remove it and scan, available networks show up again.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: " http://paste.ubuntu.com/13951955/ " , what is that output from ?
<Viking667> I have a weird ... problem.
<Viking667> I can set any keyboard layout I like, and when I select "Show Keyboard Layout" from the Gnome3 toolbar, it always shows me the layout in "Microsoft Natural" (the split-keyboard).
<robe13> Bashing-om: Sorry, yeah, I did update the source. Should everything in the source list be removed ?
<Viking667> How do I get that layout to be changed to a normal keyboard, not a Natural keyboard?
<vocx> Viking667, what's the difference?
<Viking667> On the "Natural" layout, a `/~ key doesn't show
<RNeville> Bashing-om,    sudo apt-get autoremove | pastebinit was the last command I used pastebinit with
<Viking667> In addition, I'm trying to figure out where stuff is, and something's not making sense.
<Bashing-om> robe13: If sources.list is updated .. AND there are no installed PPAs that 15.04 DOES not support . now run ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ' . does all run clean prior to doing the actual release upgrade ?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K look'n again now that I know . Be right back .
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Does not look so good .. OK, show me a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and we do this manually .
<RNeville> k Bashing-om
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13952384/
<robe13> Bashing-om: stupid question 'no installed PPAs that 15.04 does not support' ? Maybe I am misunderstanding. I have the vanilla source list, + EOL upgrade sources list with CODENAME changed to Utopic
<robe13> Should everything else except the EOL upgrade sources be commented out?
<Bashing-om> robe13: We find a lot of times in a release upgrade that many PPAs have no support in 15.04 . Ta want us to verify the source.list ?
<robe13> Bashing-om: I'll pastebin what I have, maybe I misunderstanding something in the instructions. One moment
<Bashing-om> robe13: K . awaiting .
<georgewhite> Hi there! I can’t seem to sign on to the Ubuntu Wiki using Ubuntu One single sign on.
<georgewhite> I get an Internal Server Error (500) after waiting for a while
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Let's begin the clean up ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic ' .
<robe13> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/JPiAj1nS (I tried both utopic and utopic unicorn, wasn't sure what naming format was needed)
<aten> ubuntu dont work on my pc
<aten> when i boot
<Bashing-om> robe13: Checking your http://pastebin.com/JPiAj1nS .
<aten> screen hold
<RNeville> ok Bashing-om , ran the command above
<aten> key not work
<georgewhite> aten: you’ll need to be more specific than that – what does the screen display when it freezes?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: L and no errors ? now we need to know what kernel you are booting . We must not mess with that booting kernel ! Show ' uname -r ' .
<aten> ubuntu screen boot is hold
<georgewhite> Finally SSO worked!
<Viking667> how do you mean, hold?
<Viking667> stuck?
<aten> keyboard not work
<RNeville> no errors Bashing-om
<Viking667> if you hit capslock does the light turn on and off?
<aten> i dont try
<RNeville> running 3.19.0.37-generic
<aten> pc with ubuntu is turn off
<Viking667> Ahh.
<Viking667> do you remember if you could move the mouse pointer?
<aten> only boot
<julian-delphiki> Dylan____, i believe java8 isnt in the repos
<aten> with install
<aten> i try
<Viking667> da
<Viking667> err, yes, please.
<aten> ubuntu dont install
<aten> screen hold
<julian-delphiki> DirtyCajun, still easy.
<RNeville> Bashing-om, running 3.19.0.37-generic
<aten> what do you think ?
<Bashing-om> robe13: Nope, you want ALL instances of " us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" changed to " old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ " . a sed command will do that handily ' sudo sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ' . And yes you want codename as the current install ' utopic' .
<julian-delphiki> DirtyCajun, lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/myvg/testlv
<Viking667> hm. I don't know how to fix that.
<julian-delphiki> DirtyCajun, lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/myvg/testlv should do 100%
<Viking667> aten: what will http://ubuntu.pl/  do if you open that in a browser?
<julian-delphiki> woah my scrollback was way back
<Viking667> aten: you may be able to search for help there.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Working .. be back in a bit with the next sequence .
<aten> ok
<RNeville> k Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.19.0-{28,30,31,33}-generic ;  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.19.0-{28,30,31,33}-generic ;  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.19.0-{28,30,31,33} ; sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.19.0-{28,30,31,33}-generic ' . Then we fix the meta packages .
<Viking667> just make really sure you still have a kernel image to boot from...
<RNeville> okay, ran the commands; no appear error messages
<Techspectre> Lately I'm having huge delays when focusing on new windows. Ubuntu 15.04. It takes about 2 seconds for the window to focus, and in the mean time the mouse is locked on one monitor. Thoughts?
<Bashing-om> RNeville:
<Bashing-om> RNeville:
<Finetundra> Hey folks, I want to forward audio to a remote windows PC. How would I do that
<Finetundra> ?
<RNeville> yes Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic-lts-vivid ' .
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953214/
<Bashing-om> RNeville: ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic-lts-vivid ' .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953214/
<Bashing-om> RNeville: look'n .
<Bashing-om> RNeville: We are good, continue wthe that next . and then we install the -39 kernel .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, what is next?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: did you do the other '  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic-lts-vivid ' ?
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953330/ Bashing-om , this is the error message I got when I ran 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<awuah> h
<awuah> hi
<awuah>  long time
<awuah> i need help
<inteus> !ask | awuah
<ubottu> awuah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Finetundra> awuah: ask then
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Not errors .. just advisements om what took place . OK .. now do ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<zck> hello anyone here?
<inteus> nope
<Finetundra> zck: no, we all left years ago
<ProbablyAndy> i am definitely not here.
<zck> ok so I did something dumb, I was not carful with fdisk and deleted some partitions on my ubuntu server
<zck> I was able to get them back with gparted
<RNeville> Bashing-om, thanks everything went ok
<zck> but now when posting I get a ubuntu /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: do you know, or could you test, does "sudo apt upd<TAB>" autocomplete to update on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Great ,, now let's look again ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' see of the package manager healed our woes .
<zck> anyone know how to fix from an initramfs shell?
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953541/
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Not on my XTerm . does not complete .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: thanks for checking!
<Viking667> Well, I answered my own question, at least for now.
<zck> anyone know how to recover from a ubuntu /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist?
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Nvermind ,,, it doews it soes ... I failed to type enough to make it complete correctly .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: oh!  what version of ubuntu are you on?  would you mind paste.ubuntu.com'ing the file /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/apt for me?
<dumle29_irssi> Hi, having some issues with my ubuntu. I was running xp in virtual box, trying to get a windows only program running, and now gnome is entirely unresponsivel to keyboard inputs and mouse clicks
<dumle29_irssi> mouse cursor moves. Music from soundcloud plays, irc in my gui client scrolls by neatly
<dumle29_irssi> It's worth to mention as well, that I'm also putting windows 10 on a flashdrive
<dumle29_irssi> I'm currently in the terminal (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: 14,04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953661/ .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: thank you so much!
<dumle29_irssi> any pointers on how I can get gnome back?
<Viking667> hm. I'm reminded of something-task-gnome-desktop...
<dumle29_irssi> I've killed the xp vm box via kill -9
<dumle29_irssi> still no dice
<dumle29_irssi> Viking667: Could I kill that and start it again?
<ProbablyAndy> dumle29_irssi: if you run top, is there anything sitting at teh top of the list, eating up cpu?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Humm, do not know where it failed try again ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.19.0-{28,30,31,33}-generic ' .
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Let me check
<Viking667> and yes, in this case I probably won't be much help
<Viking667> (that was to dumle29_irssi
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Java is
<ProbablyAndy> hmm
<ProbablyAndy> you might try killing that
<ProbablyAndy> i think its running the virtualbox gui
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: :) , one for all and all for 1 .
<Viking667> but to install gnome-desktop, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Will try
<dumle29_irssi> still no dice
<ProbablyAndy> whats at the top of top now?
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: chromium
<dumle29_irssi> but that's fair
<ProbablyAndy> interesting indeed.
<ProbablyAndy> any changes i gnome?
<ProbablyAndy> *in
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Here's the output of ps aux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953800
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Nope. Chugs along as if the only thing I was doing was moving my mouse
<dumle29_irssi> that's the only thing it does. Move the cursor
<ProbablyAndy> looks like java is still running
<ProbablyAndy> kill -9 21396
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.39.38 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: thanks again... what i was hoping for, was some of the new features like "apt search foo" would be included - they're not yet :(
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: hmm
<dumle29_irssi> still dead
<RNeville> Bashing-om, here is the results of your last command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953882/
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: I noticed that I can move focus between programs
<dumle29_irssi> by clicking them, but that's it
<dumle29_irssi> ;
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Here's the current ps aux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953914
<ProbablyAndy> "I'm not dead yet!" - java
<platnorm> hello
<ProbablyAndy> dumle29_irssi:  do you need virtualbox to keep running?  you might be able to shut down the instance from teh command line
<ProbablyAndy> seems like something keeps restarting java.
<ProbablyAndy> howdy platnorm
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Nah, kill it with fire :)
<platnorm> ProbablyAndy: fine i guess , u?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: That looks great .. now let's verify ' sudo update-grub ' and show me ' ls -al /boot/vmlinuz* ; ls -al /boot/initrd.img* ' .
<ProbablyAndy> platnorm: doing good.  finally friday.
<ProbablyAndy> dumle29_irssi: i think the command is vboxmanage, but i don't remember the parameters.
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Will look at the man pages :)
<platnorm> suuuuuuure i'm so tired
<Hofan> Hello
<platnorm> Hofan: Hi
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: So no man pages, and a mile of text
<dumle29_irssi> doesn't help that tty1 decided to go on my vertical monitor...
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Mind taking a look if I pastebinit?
<ProbablyAndy> sure
<ProbablyAndy> i apparently don't have virtualbox installed on here
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13954103/ here it is Bashing-om
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Here's the help output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13954102
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Look'n .
<ProbablyAndy> dumle29_irssi: vboxmanage controlvm <vmname> poweroff
<ProbablyAndy> i think
<ProbablyAndy> or acpipowerbutton
<dumle29_irssi> ok, is there a list command?
<ProbablyAndy> VBoxMnage list runningvms
<ProbablyAndy> i thik
<dumle29_irssi> trying it
<Bashing-om> RNeville: My bad .. not what I wanted to see . rather ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ; la -al /initrd.img* ' .
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13954200/  Bashing-om here it is
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Errra .. do not see the backup kernel -37 in place .. maybe a reboot is in order ? else we set the symlink manually .
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: Java keeps coming back with a vengence
<RNeville> Bashing-om, using Skype at the moment, I'll try a reboot soon, though
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: 500% CPU use
<ProbablyAndy> lol.
<dumle29_irssi> so 4 cores and a hyperthread
<ProbablyAndy> i dunno what to tell ya, something has gone pear shaped.
<ProbablyAndy> ctrl+alt+backspace used to be the last resort, but last i checked it was disabled by default.
<dumle29_irssi> let me get you ps aux | grep java, maybe you can see what java is doing
<inteus> dumle29_irssi: kill chrome
<dumle29_irssi> inteus: It's kinda my heartbeat atm. It's playing music
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K; no hurry .. just the oopps -backup- here we are dealing with .
<inteus> dumle29_irssi: just in case chrome is using java for some reason
<inteus> the music player in chrome, does it use java?
<dumle29_irssi> maybe
<dumle29_irssi> it's soundcloud
<dumle29_irssi> plays fine, no hitching or anything
<ProbablyAndy> looks like java is running freenet
<dumle29_irssi> aahh
<dumle29_irssi> fuck that. where to kill? :P
<ProbablyAndy> i dunno.  it was that java process.  is it a system service?  maybe its getting relaunched automagically.
<dumle29_irssi> I installed it, and found out it was pretty much deadly slow, and 30% CP, so no thanks
<ProbablyAndy> thats a systemd thing, right?  to relaunch processes that have crashed?
<dumle29_irssi> freenet is a bit-torrent browser
<dumle29_irssi> kinda thing. Websites hosted in bit-torrent fashion
<ProbablyAndy> ah interesting.
<dumle29_irssi> I don't hope systemd is doing that.
<dumle29_irssi> I can see if it's a known service
<dumle29_irssi> Doesn't seem so
<dumle29_irssi> I killed the freenode pid
<dumle29_irssi> theat other java thing still keeps coming back
<ProbablyAndy> does "crontab -l" show anything?
<ProbablyAndy> perhaps sudo crontab -l
<DuelBootHelp> Hello. I have Ubuntu intsalled as my primary system, but would like to duel boot Windows. Is this possible with Ubuntu installed first?
<georgewhite> DuelBootHelp: You’d need to resize your Ubuntu partition using a Ubuntu live disc
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: If you look at the javathing running the freenet
<dumle29_irssi> ProbablyAndy: See how there's a pid listed? in the 1500s
<georgewhite> DuelBootHelp: before you install Windows
<dumle29_irssi> I killed that, and the runaway process, seesm to not be coming back now. Let's see if gnome works
<georgewhite> DuelBootHelp: (Windows can’t resize Ubuntu’s partitions)
<georgewhite> DuelBootHelp: Use GParted to do this
<DuelBootHelp> ok
<DuelBootHelp> so one sec
<Dumle29> Aaaand I'M BACK!
<Dumle29> yay :D
<DuelBootHelp> I have an ubuntu live disk and my windows disk
<Dumle29> this time I fixed it instead of force rebooting :D
<DuelBootHelp> now what I need to do is boot into ubuntu live disk, correct??
<ProbablyAndy> Dumle29: sweet.
<ProbablyAndy> and i learned more about looking at the whole command thats running :D
<georgewhite> DuelBootHelp: yes, and then, once Windows is installed, boot to your Live disk again and follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DuelBootHelp> ty ty
<georgewhite> DuelBootHelp: You’re welcome.
<yanivkalfa> I've checked out a repository from github today, the repository had several folders and files with different permission is there a way to set all of the file permission for the entire repository ?
<Dylan____>  How do you become a fourm moderator for ubuntu fourms?
<georgewhite> yanivkalfa: chmod -R?
<Dumle29> ProbablyAndy: Just for clousure :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/13953914/ line 151
<yanivkalfa> georgewhite, We've tried that
<Dylan____> !patience
<yanivkalfa> didnt seem to effect the right files
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yanivkalfa> we changed owner and mod
<Dumle29> ProbablyAndy: That's the one that kept reviving the java of death
<georgewhite> yanivkalfa: Then there might be ACLs.
<Dumle29> thanks a lot for the help :)
<georgewhite> yanivkalfa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<lorddaedra> hello) how to emulate WORM functionality for HDD/SSD?
<lorddaedra> (WORM = Write Once Read Many, so it's protection from removing files from disc after they were copied to disc once)
<yanivkalfa> georgewhite, Will read that
<georgewhite> Just clear all of the ACLs in that repository
<georgewhite> and try again
<ProbablyAndy> Dumle29: anytime, was a fun one.  It was nice to work with someone patient.
<Dumle29> ProbablyAndy: I could say the same back :P
<Dumle29> but you guys in here are always so danm patient :P
<ProbablyAndy> i'm rather impressed.  i don't even use ubuntu, but i figured i'd stop by and see how things are in the old stomping grounds ( i used ubuntu quite a bit back in 2004ish, and hung out in here)
<Dumle29> Heh, the funny  / sad thing, is that this is tons friendlier and better than windows livechat
<Dumle29> which I've had to deal with once
<Dumle29> because of a stupid dumb bug in windows
<Dumle29> I was basically told a full 15 line paragraph on how they probably couldn't help me, but they were going to try if I kept writing. Before I asked anything.
<Dumle29> Oh well, that's the off topic for me in here. I've heard they prefer that over in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<yanivkalfa> does file permission stay in github ?
<yanivkalfa> Like say i make a repo locally then push it github
<Dumle29> test time :)
<Dumle29> if they are stored on a linux file system, and aren't altered at githubs servers, then they should retain permissions
<Jaxkr> So I am getting desperate. I have a Roccat Kone Pure mouse. Sensitivity options for this mouse do not show up in the system settings for Ubuntu. I tried making a script with "xset m 0 0" and then running it on startup, and it worked great! It disabled acceleration just like I needed it to. However, there was one small issue, when I suspended the computer and then woke it back up my acceleration was insane again.
<Jaxkr> What's the best way to disable mouse acceleration in a persistent way if you have an unsupported mouse?
<Dumle29> hmm. you could hook it to a cronjob that runs at login
<Dumle29> don't remember if there's an @ for that
<Jaxkr> but does a login cron run when waking from suspend?
<Dumle29> hmm, don't thin so :/
<Jaxkr> Yeah.
<staticsn0w> guys i need some help :/
<ProbablyAndy> it used to be that there were hooks in /etc/acpid, but that was a while ago.  there should be some kind of resume hook though
<slidinghorn> Jaxkr: On my phone, so my google-fu isn't strong right now, but google how to execute/reinitialize something on wake up...give me like 30 min or so and ill be home
<Jaxkr> hm, so crontab is the answer? Are you sure there isn't a conf file somewhere that controls x sensitivity.
<Jaxkr> slidinghorn, thanks! I'll take a google.
<Jaxkr> staticsn0w, ask away.
<ProbablyAndy> you can't have the whole google
<ProbablyAndy> that would be silly
<Jaxkr> wathc me.
<staticsn0w> so i just reinstalled ubuntu on my pc cause something must have corupted, and now i have to go in to my boot menu and select the "ubuntu" option under UEFI
<ProbablyAndy> lol
<staticsn0w> it wont boot in to grub
<staticsn0w> i have a dell insperon 3520
<Jaxkr> well, that's a rather complex issue.
<Jaxkr> there are a lot of things that could be causing that.
<staticsn0w> :/
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: Try booting a Live disk and running Boot Repair
<staticsn0w> ok
<Jaxkr> have you tried pulling up your bios boot menu
<staticsn0w> when i boot my pc it goes in to some psx boot rom or something like that
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<staticsn0w> ok thanks
<Jaxkr> So I figured out how to run a script on startup, but I would rather change a config file than run xset a lot. Is there no better way to change mouse acceleration?
<staticsn0w> fixed it!
<staticsn0w> i just set my default boot options to UEFI instead of Legacy :P
<Jaxkr> Yay!
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: good to know it’s fixed!
<staticsn0w> now i dont get grub, but it goes right in to ubuntu! which is VERY convenient for me :D
<Jaxkr> So if anyone has a mouse solution that isn't a script let me know.
<Jaxkr> staticsn0w, grub just lets you pick your operating system. pretty simple. :)
<staticsn0w> dont need it
<staticsn0w> but im very happy this works now
<staticsn0w> i bricked my pc earlier because i coorrupted grub and ubuntu
<staticsn0w> just got a live usb today (which took me HOURS to make since i used wine on a mac)
<Jaxkr> staticsn0w, what.
<georgewhite> Jaxkr: You could probably convert the command in the guide to a Xorg.d configuration file: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205676/how-to-change-mouse-speed-sensitivity
<Jaxkr> you know you can make a boot usb on mac natively.
<staticsn0w> i didnt have the admin pass for it by the way
<georgewhite> Yeah. dd requires an admin account.
<staticsn0w> so i had to find a workaround, which happened to be UNETbootin for win
<staticsn0w> :P
<Jaxkr> you can get admin on any mac really easy
<Jaxkr> just hold control s on bootup
<Jaxkr> mount the drive
<staticsn0w> didnt feel like doing that
<staticsn0w> oh ok
<Jaxkr> then rm /var/db/.applesetupdone
<Jaxkr> ez admin.
<staticsn0w> im gonna ask the guy who lended me this usb key if i can keep it for a backup lol
<georgewhite> Jaxkr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations follow this guide for configuring Xorg’s mouse setting
<georgewhite> Jaxkr: and these are the settings that you want: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration
<Jaxkr> oh yeah I tried this.
<Jaxkr> Do I have to create those files?
<Jaxkr> They do not exist.
<georgewhite> Jaxkr: yes
<georgewhite> The last section says that ‘Mouse acceleration has changed dramatically in recent X server versions; using xset to disable acceleration doesn't work as it used to and is not recommended anymore.’
<georgewhite> Jaxkr: so it’s probably best to follow the last section
<staticsn0w> ive got to retheme my pc now rofl
<georgewhite> Jaxkr: because it supports newer Xorg versions.
<staticsn0w> and install everything again....
<staticsn0w> lolllll
<Jack3k3> so i messed up my system when trying to install nvidia drivers, now when Im at the login screen and login the screen flashes black and returns back to the login screen
<Jack3k3> i think its because i removed nvidia-current and the noveau drivers so im trying to add them back but now I can't get my wireless adapter to connect from the CLI!!
<staticsn0w> Jack3k3 happened to me before, reinstall ubuntu
<ProbablyAndy> Jack3k3:  what does "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" show you ?
<Jack3k3> No devices detected. Failed to load module "nv
<Jack3k3> No devices detected. Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0). Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: I don’t think you need to do that! That’s a bit drastic!
<ProbablyAndy> if you run "lsmod", is nvidia listed?
<staticsn0w> guys, some of th default sources are giving 404s :(
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: What do you mean?
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: in apt?
<Jack3k3> it is not listed, however nouveau is
<ProbablyAndy> interesting
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: It’s probably because you need to run apt-get update
<ProbablyAndy> so if you do "sudo modprobe -r nouveau && modprobe nvidia"... what does it say?
<ProbablyAndy> erm, sudo modprobe nvidia
 * ProbablyAndy is out of the sudo habit
<Jack3k3> Well i ran those separately and for the nouveau one it said FATAL: module nouveau is in use
<Jack3k3> while for the nvidia one it just returned without saying anything
<ProbablyAndy> it sort of sounds like the xorg nvidia driver got installed, the kernel nvidia driver didn't, and nouveau is getting loaded anyway.
<georgewhite> Jack3k3: If it returns nothing then that means the module was loaded successfully.
<ProbablyAndy> whats the end of dmesg look like?
<ProbablyAndy> maybe you just need to blacklist nouveau
<ProbablyAndy> and then reboot
<ojii> is there a way to create a wifi hotspot (in 15.04) from the command line? the network manager "use as hotspot" button does nothing for me
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Jack3k3 Maybe ? :
<ubottu> Jack3k3 Maybe ? :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jack3k3> ProbablyAndy, no luck, I checked lsmod, noveau is not there now, so i did mobprobe -r nvidia and tried logging in without luck
<Jack3k3> additionally lsmod still does not list nvidia
<Abe> ojii: do you mean your router with hotspot? what are you trying can you be more specific?
<ProbablyAndy> Bashing-om: isn't the nomodeset thing before you get to X?
<staticsn0w> this iswhat i get when i run apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13955517/
<Jack3k3> yeah my login screen looks fine, its only once i login that it flashes and returns back to the login screen
<staticsn0w> why is some of the default repos 404ing?
<ojii> Abe, I want my ubuntu laptop to ask as an AP for my phone/other laptopt. it's connected to the internet via ethernet/pppoe
<ProbablyAndy> Jack3k3: ooh.  that is weird.  so Xorg runs....probably using nouveau.  But your window manager is crashing
<Jack3k3> pretty much
<Bashing-om> ProbablyAndy: Yeah .. should load the FBvesa driver .
<ProbablyAndy> which window manager?
<Jack3k3> kdm
<ojii> Abe, "act as an", not ask. basically i want to be able to connect to the internet from my phone via my ubuntu laptop
<Abe> ojii: If you cannot open the gui try opening it with " nm-connection-editor "
<ojii> Abe, i guess I then hit "add"->"wifi"->"create"?
<staticsn0w> also a bunch of dependencies are missing
<staticsn0w> how do i fully update ubuntu?
<buaya> test
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: utopic simply isn’t supported by that US archive for some reason (http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/)
<staticsn0w> like, without making a live usb etc
<Abe> ojii: I am reading into it right now by myself I am not connected to my phone
<ojii> okay thanks
<Jack3k3> this is the guide I followed that broke it :\
<Jack3k3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535&page=124&p=12639552#post12639552
<staticsn0w> georgewhite this is a huge problem for me, i cant even install chrome because some dependencies are missing
<radik> saludos, es mi primera ves en software libre, actualmente estoy en gnome ubuntu algua sala de chat que me recomienden?
<SeriouslyLaugh> !update | staticsn0w
<ubottu> staticsn0w: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<staticsn0w> and im scared to make a new live usb i fear that im writing to it too much
<staticsn0w> oh thanks
<SeriouslyLaugh> staticsn0w run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: it in Software Sources!
<staticsn0w> awesome thanks
<ProbablyAndy> Jack3k3: a guide from 2013 - ballsy :D
<georgewhite> staticsn0w: *change it in Software Sources
<Abe> ojii: here read into it yourself it's just a translate but i'm reading the original
<Abe> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Howto/Hotspot_auf_PC_einrichten&prev=search
<kostkon> staticsn0w, support has ended for utopic. You need to upgrade to a newer release.
<staticsn0w> huh, ok! :P
<staticsn0w> so just make a new live usb?
<ojii> Abe, oh lucky, i can read german
<Jack3k3> ProbablyAndy, haha yes, but to be fair im using Mint 14 which is ubuntu12 i believe so I was hoping itd be okay
<staticsn0w> ojii kurzgesagt, tell me what that means :D
<SeriouslyLaugh> staticsn0w http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1504-vivid.html
<SlidingHorn> !mint | Jack3k3
<ubottu> Jack3k3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ProbablyAndy> Jack3k3: fair enough.  all i can think to do this time is start looking at the ends of the Xorg log files to maybe find some clues as to why your WM is grenading.
<Abe> ojii: sorry
<Jack3k3> okay ill give it a go thanks
<SeriouslyLaugh> staticsn0w note I haven't personally done this so I can't offer any additional assistance
<staticsn0w> lol ok
<ojii> Abe, whelp "Error: Connection activation failed."
<SeriouslyLaugh> staticsn0w also i've heard of people running into MANY issues upgrading from LTS to non-LTS
<SeriouslyLaugh> so be careful
<SeriouslyLaugh> a fresh install might be better, to be honest.
<SeriouslyLaugh> but i could be wrong
<staticsn0w> seriouslylaugh ill just reinstall completely lol
<staticsn0w> yeah'
<SlidingHorn> staticsn0w: remind me: what was your question?
<SeriouslyLaugh> cool
<ojii> oh should've read further down
<Abe> ojii: do you have an android phone
<ProbablyAndy> Jack3k3: another thought.  It could be that the WM configuration is somehow messed up.  If its KDE, you can sometimes do "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old" to reset the configuration and see if it works
 * SlidingHorn was on his phone earlier, sorry
<ojii> Abe, yes, somewhere
<staticsn0w> SlidingHorn none now, its all good! :D
<Abe> No is that the phone you wanna use ?
<SlidingHorn> staticsn0w:  oh, good then :)
<ojii> ideally i'd wanna use my iphone
<staticsn0w> anyone know how to format a usb flashdrive on ubuntu?
<georgewhite> Use GParted?
<ojii> at the end of the day what I want to do is use my phone headset for a google hangout call, but my ubuntu laptop has split mic/headphones ports, so i want to use my phone instead, but don't want to waste all my 4G
<georgewhite> or search for Disks staticsn0w
<staticsn0w> ok :)
<georgewhite> and use GNOME’s Disks tool (it should be installed in UbuntU)
<georgewhite> *Ubuntu
<staticsn0w> bonziworld
<buaya> how to use samba
<zero> got a problem in Ubuntu 14.04 :(
<Guest34639> After receiving updates it is behaving weirdly
<Guest34639> launcher set to default, my icons from launcher removed
<Guest34639> Ubuntu not reading flash drive or my cell phone
<Overlap> wwwd can you solve my prob ?
<Kiddddd> Hello I'm on ubuntu and trying to install windows to duel boot. However when I shrunk my partition it says windows can't install on gpt partition. How do I format the unallocated space to mbr
<Overlap> Ubuntu gone mad
<wwwd> Overlap what the problem?
<Kiddddd> I would really appreciated some help!
<Overlap> since it received updates
<Overlap> ubuntu not readung flash drive, or my cell phones
<Overlap> launcher sets to default everytime system boots
<Overlap> my wall paper changed
<wwwd> kiddddd Used to be that you had to install windows first then install linux ...widows likes to be on the first sectors of the disk if I remember correctly.
<Kiddddd> yes well I have installed ubuntu first
<Kiddddd> so
<Abe> ojii: type " nm-connection-editor " and try it with Ad-hoc you need the right connection settings for I phone
<Overlap> yes you're right  wwwd
<SeriouslyLaugh> Overlap are you sure you're logging into the right account? sounds like you're selecting Guest account when logging in
<Overlap> obvioudly
<Overlap> pbvious;y*
<Overlap> obviously**
<Overlap> by the way, cool nick SeriouslyLaugh
<Overlap> :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> ty
<wwwd> So I think the easiest thing is to back up any files you have. install windows. Then install linux restore your files.
<Overlap> Now seriously pay heed to my prob :P
<SeriouslyLaugh> [01:01:03]  <SeriouslyLaugh>	Overlap are you sure you're logging into the right account? sounds like you're selecting Guest account when logging in
<Abe> ojii: I don't use ubuntu my settings are a little different
<Overlap> no no !  I am using my own account. I can watch my files
<Overlap> in my directory
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok then i have no idea, sorry
<ojii> Abe, after adding the ad hoc wifi, how do i start it?
<holucon> So....when I run deluged, this happens on my router
<holucon> http://i.imgur.com/RubAVPf.png
<Overlap> no prob @Seriously :)
<holucon> any idea what could possibly be causing the connections to not clear?
<wwwd> So my problem, which is new for me...I have an external hd where, by the way I have files backed up. When I try an cp -r from my hd it starts cping then kicks bash crashes and I am kicked out to the log in. I have tried cp -r with both sudo and without.
<SeriouslyLaugh> wwwd are you able to paste the exact errors?
<SeriouslyLaugh> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ojii> Abe, I thinkI found my problem, nm-connection-editor was spamming "Invalid setting Wi-Fi Security: Invalid Wi-Fi security" in the console. created an ad-hoc without security and it works
<wwwd> SeriouslyLaugh: I'm not getting any. Just kills the bash terminal and kicks me back to the login screen...never seen anything like this before.
<ojii> hope my neighbors enjoy free wifi
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh sorry wwwd i misread your question
<SeriouslyLaugh> weird
<ojii> thanks for your help Abe
<Abe> Did it work with ad-hoc good i'm glad
<ojii> Abe, seems to work
<ojii> let me double-check it's not using cellular
<SeriouslyLaugh> wwwd one idea I just had...maybe drop into another TTY and try copying from there?
<SeriouslyLaugh> ctrl+alt+f3 for example
<SeriouslyLaugh> ctrl+alt+f7 to switch back to the GUI TTY
<Overlap> may be redirect standard error to a file in your home directory
<ojii> yep worked
<wwwd> SeriouslyLaugh: I can try.
<SeriouslyLaugh> if there's no bash window to crash, i'm thinking maybe it'll force at least some kind of output
<Overlap> so before it kicks you out, it will throw error in that file
<Overlap> :/
<Overlap> Just  Alt + F7  will also work SeriouslyLaugh
<Overlap> Is there any other ubuntu channel as well ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> thanks Overlap
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Overlap> What for ? @SeriouslyLaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> there's also #ubuntu-discuss
<SeriouslyLaugh> just used that trigger to show the OT channel
<Overlap> ok @seriouslyLaugh
<wwwd> SeriouslyLaugh: That seems to be working though it makes me a little nervous that my terminal is crashing when I try an do a simple cp. Any idea what might cause this?
<Jack3k3> ProbablyAndy, I think I figured out whats going on
 * SeriouslyLaugh shrugs
<ProbablyAndy> Jack3k3: gnomes?
<SeriouslyLaugh> pixies?
<Overlap> Did it not throw any errors ? (your console)
<Jack3k3> I have an intell cihpset witha display port that my monitor is on but I am installing drivers for my 9600GT card.according to inxi -xG X.org is using intel drivers (with nvidia/fbdev/vesa unloaded)
<Jack3k3> so I wonder if theres some conflict between the two
<wwwd> Nothing. Just kicked me out.
<ProbablyAndy> Jack3k3: interesting.  is this one of those optimus things where it is supposed to switch between the two for power saving purposes?
<ProbablyAndy> Jack3k3: if it isn't, maybe you have to disable the intel card in the bios?
<wwwd> And, as imporant...it is a new install of 14.04. Do I need to reinstall...that is, is the system corupted some how?
<Overlap> 14.04 is having problems with updates
<Jack3k3> yeah that might well be. Kinda problematic since my monitor only runs display port. At this point I'm fine with the nvidia card not working if i can just get the intel card working again
<|Aquilon2> 14.04... Did you try 15.10 ?
<Abe> Jack3k3: If u have a graphics card installed, why doesn't it show additional drivers in the system settings?
<Jack3k3> Not sure about that
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: what problems?
<Abe> No sorry I ask wrong... does it show additional drivers in the system settings? idk it should
<SlidingHorn> |Aquilon2: upgrading to non-LTS isn't a go-to response here...non-LTS releases are almost exclusively for people who need a new version of a particular software that didn't quite make it
<Overlap> my system received updates; and now not reading flash drive, or any other USB device
<Overlap> although kernel shows entry of the device : $sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<wwwd> Aquilon2: No. Always figured the lts version would be the best. On a separate issue. And, I know this is not really an ubuntu question but I am getting no love anywhere else. I tried installing watchman to be used with ubuntu. It is not monitoring files and throws an error telling me I need to increase max_user_instances, max_user_watchers, and max_queued_events. Anyone happen to know what these settings are supposed to be?
<wwwd> Sorry that should say be used with Ember...
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: what is the usb device?
<Overlap> flash drive
<ProbablyAndy>  Overlap: have you restarted or logged out/in since the updates?  maybe the daemon that loads the usb drives got updated and isn't running
<Overlap> I received updates 4 -5 days back
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: okay, and which version & flavor of *buntu are you using?
<Overlap> since then umpteen times
<Overlap> 14.04
<ProbablyAndy> aho k.
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: cool - now...in your terminal:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                 then, I want you to post the output of "lsusb" both before & after you've inserted the drive into a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com for example)
<Overlap> Sorry I was Away from keyboard; I'll do it, just wait @SlidingHorn
<Jack3k3> so in Xorg's log I'm still getting "failed to load module "nvidia"" and "failed to load module "nv"" errors
<Jack3k3> i've removed all of nvidia though
<Jack3k3> nouveau shows under lsmod
<Jack3k3> is there some way to tell X to stop trying to use nvidia?
<Ben64> why do you not want to use nvidia? how did you install nvidia? how did you uninstall nvidia? does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist
<Overlap> SlidingHorn : before drive inserted:      http://paste.ubuntu.com/13956851/
<Jack3k3> because my monitor is on an intel chipset. I installed via nvidia proprietary source + blacklisting. I uninstalled by --purging nvidia*,. Looks like xorg.conf does Not exist
<Overlap> After driver inserted :    http://paste.ubuntu.com/13956883/
<Overlap> You there SlidingHorn ?
<Ben64> Jack3k3: monitor is on intel chipset? explain what you mean by proprietary source + blacklisting
<Overlap> how to pop up msg on SlidingHorn's screen (notification)  @Ben64
<Overlap> He asked for the o/p of a command
<Ben64> Overlap: you've already done it
<Jack3k3> Ben64, my monitor is connnected to displayport which is built in on the monitor with an intel chipset. I originally was trying to install nvidia drivers since I have a 9600GT pci expres card but at this point I just want my system working again and dont care about that
<Overlap> when to address someone like you just did to me ?
<Overlap> your name appeared in yellow
<bazhang> !tab | Overlap
<ubottu> Overlap: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Overlap> how to *
<Overlap> ok :)
<Jack3k3> Ben64, basically, I blacklisted the nouveau drivers and then purged nvidia and then turned off kdm and used the nvidia proprietary driver installer (from nvidias website)
<Jack3k3> after doing all this I got stuck in a login loop
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: whenever you type my full s/n in I'll get a notification fi I'm online...was just afk for a bit.  In terms of your output, *something* is being picked up, but it's not recognized....does this flash drive work right now in any other OS environments?
<Ben64> Jack3k3: yeah you shouldn't install from the website, nvidia drivers are in ubuntu repositories
<Jack3k3> ah :\
<Overlap> yes, I made it bootable on Ubuntu 14.04 (my friend's PC)
<wwwd> bazhang: Sorry I missed some of this because my laptop kicked me off my wi-fi. What is bang tab?
<Ben64> Jack3k3: to remove you'd have to check the the options of the installer or the website or something
<wwwd> and "@"Ben?
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: wait...this is a bootable USB?  okay, maybe I'm misreading your problem...please let me know exactly what you're trying to do with this USB, and what's preventing you from it?  (sorry, I'm sure you've typed it before...the more detail & error messages, etc. you can provide, the better...not just for me, for everyone)
<Overlap> Actually, ubuntu is unable to detect it and other devices before I made it bootable
<Overlap> Even my launcher it set ot default
<Overlap> my destop is set to default
<Overlap> wwwd, bang tan is I guess simple <Tab> key
<Overlap> it completes the partially entered command
<Overlap> No other device is mounting on the file system tree SlidingHorn
<Overlap> I have to do it manually, with the help of tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Overlap> and then mount -t 4......
<wwwd> Overlap: I just caught your question about poping up a message on a users screen. How do I do that and is it considered polite on IRC?
<Overlap> Actually, i was not talking about initiating a private chat
<Overlap> I was asking to leave a notification on the screen of slidin horn
<SlidingHorn> wwwd: just ask your questions in great detail in the chat...do not single out a particuar volunteer...if someone can help, they will.  do not PM someone without their permission...the goal is to keep support in the chat for future reference & to make sure you dont' get bad advice in a PM
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: I'm sorry, but you didn't really answer my question....are you trying to view the contents of this drive?  boot from it?  format it?
<bazhang> use the tab key Overlap , slid<tab>
<Overlap> I am trying to copy data to it
<sas93> hello all
<Overlap> but it is not mounted on the file system tree
<Overlap> ok gotcha bazhang
<Overlap> thanx
<sas93> so i tried installing ubuntu today and i am having some trouble, anyone hear know about bootloaders?
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: okay...but you said this is a bootable USB...did you follow instructions to make a *persistent* USB installation of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> np
<wwwd> SlidingHorn: Ok. Wondered about that. Thanks!
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, I tried other flash drives as well
<Overlap> normal flash drives
<Overlap> but Ubuntu is not showing it on the laucher ( not mounting them)
<SlidingHorn> Overlap:  what about, say...a USB mouse?  Does Ubuntu capture it using the same USB port?
<Jack3k3> okay what the heck
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, surprisingly yes
<wwwd> All have a good night and thanks again for the help!
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, catching mouse
<Jack3k3> I pulled out the nvidia card and its still returning to the login screen when I login
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: okay, well then we've at least eliminated the possibility of the port being dead...
<Jack3k3> But now if i check inxi -Gx there are no failures, just drivers for X are intel (as expecteD)
<Jack3k3> and if I check Xorg log, there are no errors
<Ben64> try logging in as guest Jack3k3
<Overlap> port is n't dead, currently I am charging my cellphone on that port
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: could you show me the output of "lsblk" & "fdisk -l" with and without the USB?  You can paste them all into one pastebin, just label them for us
<Jack3k3> Ben64 I dont have that option
<Overlap> ok
<SlidingHorn> off-topic, but I just found my beer...this will make things easier ;)
<Overlap> :)
<sas93> is a 32 bit bootloader possible?
<Jack3k3> Ben64, I added a guest account and tried, same issue though
<Ben64> pastebin the xorg log
<SlidingHorn> sas93: looking at your past few posts, I can't put together what you're asking...
<SlidingHorn> !detail | sas93
<SlidingHorn> !details | sas93
<ubottu> sas93: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sas93> i have a efi that won't let me boot using usb because its 32 bit on windows 10 64 bit
<sas93> so i can't get ubuntu to start in efi usb
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13957373/
<Jack3k3> Ben64 i dont really have the ability to paste to the internet on this machine. however im looking at the kdm log now. I see this:
<SlidingHorn> sas93: which version of ubuntu are you trying to boot, and on what meda?
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13957403/
<Jack3k3> "Klauncher kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. Kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher, exiting!
<sas93> i tried 14.04 and 15.10 on a usb using unetbootin, rufus and lili usb creator to no avail
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: good news...I can tell that that's an 8gb drive ;)  Ubuntu knows what it is...now to get to mounting it!
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, fdisk -l command simply returning the commmand prompt
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: sorry..fdisk requires sudo
<SlidingHorn> sas93: why are you trying 32 bit ubuntu, might i ask?
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13957494/
<sas93> i tried both the 64 bit and i386 versions but efi won't recognize the usb, i even tried mbr and gpt in the rufus
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13957475/
<Overlap> SlidingHorn,  just for info, I can manually mount the device using mount command
<tgm4883> sas93: you've got to load a 32-bit EFI on your 64-bit ISO
<Overlap> but it isn't happening on its own as it used to be
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: we'll do what we can to do it automatically
<Overlap> :)
<sas93> hmm
<SlidingHorn> sas93: so use rufus or netbootin to "burn" your 64-bit...when you go to restart your windows 10 DON'T turn off secure boot or enable legacy...you don't need to.
<sas93> sounds like i should just scrap the idea and get a 64 bit efi device
<sas93> i tried with secure boot off and on, legacy mode isn't on the device
<sas93> lenovo ideapad 100s-11iby
<SlidingHorn> sas93: with the USB plugged in, IN WINDOWS, go to Menu > Settings > Update & Security > Recovery > and select "Restart Now" under Advanced startup...when it asks how to start up, select "use a device" then select your USB
<sas93> ya when i do that i get a message that usb boot isn't on this device
<tgm4883> SlidingHorn: the issue is his EFI only support 32-bit
<inflatus> while troubleshooting a hash error using apt-get update i removed the keys for upubuntu-com-ubuntu-system-vivid.list / how do get the public ke back?
<sas93> thanks ppl
<zero> nick Overlap
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: did Ubuntu ever detect USB flash drives for you before?  i.e. is this something brand new?
<Overlap> It used to detect always
<Overlap> noting new except updates :P
<Overlap> nothing*
<Overlap> When I am asked for login, my wallpaper is as I set , black, but after logging, it is automatically set to default
<Overlap> I tries to Auto hide launcher from Setting
<Overlap> But that also not working
<Overlap> plus, If I arrange my icons on the desktop, they are set to default location after every login
<Overlap> login after boot, SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: this is from an old solution, but maybe it will help...add "usb_storage" (no quotes) to the end of /etc/modules:    sudo nano /etc/modules    or    sudo vi /etc/modules   (depends on your editor of choice)
<Overlap> 'vi'
<Overlap> ;)
<Overlap> there are only two entries in that file
<Overlap> lp
<Overlap> rtc
<Overlap> that's all
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: make a third -  usb_storage
<Overlap> did it
<SlidingHorn> :wq & restart
<Overlap> reboot system ??
<SlidingHorn> yep...I'll wait here if youre on that machine now :)
<Overlap> ZZ
<SlidingHorn> (might have a cigarette, though...brb)
<Overlap> I am on that machine
<Overlap> SlidingHorn, still not mounting
<Overlap> off the topic, Us and Them; And after all , we're only ordinary men
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: okay...at this point, all I can say is to pastebin the output of      tail -f /var/log/dmesg       while you plug it in...I'm probably going to bed in a sec, but post that pastebin along with your problem that your USB flash drive isn't automounting with ubuntu 14.04
<Overlap> okay, thankx for giving time :)
<SlidingHorn> Overlap: Don't give up on it...just wait til someone more sober & awake comes along and that info should help them ;)
 * Viking667 departs for now
<ignis-fatuus> hullo there, is this a good channel by which to ask for help?
<nolsen> Is it safe to install unity8-mir on a regular desktop?
<SlidingHorn> ignis-fatuus: what exactly do you need?
<SlidingHorn> !ask | ignis-fatuus
<ubottu> ignis-fatuus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> nolsen: its in dev, i wouldnt personally say its ready for release
<baizon> nolsen: it will be default on 16.10 so i would wait until then
<ignis-fatuus> I am having issues with my system hanging on shutdown/reboot. I get a blimking cursor and then a number of errors after 120 sec. saying tasks are blocked. Been searching online for a couple days without any success
<SlidingHorn> ignis-fatuus: which version & flavor of *buntu are you using?
<ignis-fatuus> ubuntu 14.04.3 64 bit 3.19.0-031900-generic
<ndan> Good day, someone named TJ helped me out earlier.  I did find a way to hear my sound in ubuntu, speaker-test -t wav -c 2 -Dhw:CARD=HDMI,DEV=3 .... how do i get all my sound to come out of it now?
<ndan> I am running XFCE
<Guest14873> overlap
<SlidingHorn> ignis-fatuus: is this just when you use the graphical interface to shut down?  What happens if you do it from command line?       sudo shutdown -h now
<Guest14873> .
<Guest14873> .
<ignis-fatuus> both...and have tried just about every comand line option ... shutdown -h now...halt -p, etc.
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: Been looking in logs, dmesg, kern.log, etc but am not sure what I'm looking for; nothing jumps out at me at any rate
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> why crontab not generate my backup of my databases? here more details: http://pastie.org/10626862    any advice?
<zero_> hi jak2000
<jak2000> zero_!
<jak2000> how are you
<zero_> no no
<zero_> I am different zero
<zero_> This name is already registered
<jak2000> ahh ok
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: I have also followed a number of fixes that other have tried regarding adding arguements to grub, but I have not witnessed any changes
<zero_>   /nick nick
<zero_> does it not work ?
<zero_> name isn't changing
<cfhowlett> !nick | zero
<ubottu> zero: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<jak2000> go to #mirc channel
<ndan> FINALLLY SOLVED MY PROBLEM...  i removed pulseaudio so many time tried rconfiguring alsa... JACK... jack is what needed to point to the correct sound source.. i never knew it controled it.. thanks all good night
<Gray> Who is russian?
<cfhowlett> Gray, this is ubuntu support.  dating/socializing are in other channels.
<jak2000> cfhowlett escuse me any advice?
<cfhowlett> jak2000, sorry, no idea.  that's why I stayed silent.  :)
<Gray> What?
<cfhowlett> !ru | gray
<ubottu> gray: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Gray> Thank you
<utu8o> the Kangaroo Desktop PC is an incredible value for only $99 you guy a complete PC with full Windows 10, cheaper than buying Windows 10 alone! My question is can Ubuntu install and run well on this PC? I heard the Kangaroo has proprietary hardware...
<utu8o> here is what i'm talking about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883722001
<cfhowlett> utu8o, if it boots windows, it'll boot ubuntu
<utu8o> cfedde, i'm wondering about hardware compatibility, for example it only outputs audio via HDMI
<utu8o> it also has a finger print reader
<Ben64> its slow
<utu8o> will the bluetooth and WIFI work with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> utu8o, finger print readers are not fully hacked yet so far as I know.  hdmi takes a bit of work to set up but is doable.  For $99, order it and see for yourself.
<Er1k490> can you help me? I'm search italian channel
<cfhowlett> !it | Er1k490
<ubottu> Er1k490: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Er1k490> thk
<jak2000> !es | jak2000
<ubottu> jak2000, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> Er1k490, the devices on this page work.  devices NOT on this page MAY work.  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<zero_> Will someone tell me is Ubuntu Edge available ??
<zero_> I wanted to give it a try but canonical failed to launch it
<cfhowlett> Zero silly question.  if it did  not launch then it's not available.
<bazhang> !touch | zero_
<ubottu> zero_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> ask there not here zero_
<bazhang> keep this channel free for actual ubuntu support zero_
<cfhowlett> zero_, 2 ubuntu phones were released: bq and meizu    - the meizu sold out, but bq is still on sale.
<zero_> .
<ridwan> test
<Nokaji> I've solved most issues brought about by swopping GPU's, my major/single issue now is the top/permanent toolbar (with clock, date, log on etc) is missing also some other toolbars are missing but maybe the same issue
<yerm> hey
<SlidingHorn> yerm: what's up?  Do you have a support question?
<Infinity_> Go to http://www.truthcontest.com , read the top entries, and spread the truth. This will blow your mind.  As said in the books, the truth is like water, and it will slip through your fingers. The translations are available on http://www.truthcontest.com/translations.html
<Infinity_> Go to http://www.truthcontest.com , read the top entries, and spread the truth. This will blow your mind.  As said in the books, the truth is like water, and it will slip through your fingers. The translations are available on http://www.truthcontest.com/translations.html
<yerm> how to fix error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libfltk1.3
<SlidingHorn> yerm: what command did you enter to receive this error, and is that the full error?  Please provide as much detail as possible.  If there is output from your terminal, please paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com and provide us with the link and whatever information you can
<yerm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13960275/
<pod_> What is the best way to uninstall windows if ubuntu is installed alraedy
<SlidingHorn> yerm: I was hoping you'd paste a little more than that......
<SlidingHorn> yerm: what command did you send for that to happen?  Please provide A LOT of detail...version/flavor of *buntu, hardware...anything that could possibly help someone diagnose your problem
<SlidingHorn> pod_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows
<yerm> ok
<yerm> wait
<yerm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13960425/
<eghdk_> I installed ubuntu in a virtual machine. I was using it with no issues. Then today I shut it down, and I tried booting it up. After I type in my password, the desktop logs in, says theres an error and kicks me out to login screen. Any ideas how to fix this?
<SlidingHorn> yerm: :)  I'm sorry, I wasn't clear.  What I want you to post to the channel is - 1. A detailed description of what you are trying to do (e.g. I'm trying to install <package>) 2. What is going wrong (e.g. but I'm getting <error>)  3.  A pastebin containing the ENTIRE output of both the command you entered to encounter the error, as well as the FULL error itself. (e.g. You can see what I tried to do here: <link>)  4.  Which versio
<SlidingHorn> n/flavor of ubuntu (e.g. I'm using Xubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: an ideas as to my hanging shuitdown problem?
<yerm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13960625/
<SlidingHorn> ignis-fatuus: what happened when you did sudo shutdown -h now  ? (need to know that exact command's behavior)
<SlidingHorn> yerm: you're not listening to me.
<yerm> oooo sorry
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: black screen with a blinking cursor. After 2 minutes I get errors saying that various tasks are being blocked
<robotics> is the difference between "now" and "0" values in shutdown -h command?
<SlidingHorn> ignis-fatuus: what is the exact error/message you see?  any chance to screenshot/copy/take a picture?
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: also say Tainted: P OE 3.19.0-031900-generic
<SlidingHorn> no...the WHOLE thing...
<SlidingHorn> everything after you typed    sudo shutdown -h now
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: will shut it down now and type everything out -- can't take a screenshot
<nishant> hi any one can help me "how to install mmx210g modem in ubuntu 15.04
<georgewhite> nishant: are you sure there is a Linux driver for your modem?
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: took a photo...what would be the best manner to get it to you?
<SlidingHorn> imgur?
<SlidingHorn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: kk on it
<nishant> i have got linex folder in the modem but when opened wont get any installation package
<nishant> and now my web cam is also not working
<georgewhite> nishant: maybe it needs to be run in the Terminal?
<nishant> how
<georgewhite> i.e. drag the relevant installation script/program in to the Terminal window and press Enter
<ImJune> anyone else gettings serious performance issues on a8 apu's???
<ImJune> I feel my hardware should be more than adequate but I am getting system wide lagginess
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: http://imgur.com/9JR319x
<ImJune> a8 7600 8gb 2400 mhz ram and SSD boot drive??? why is this happening
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: that was two minutes+ after sudo shutdown -h now
<SlidingHorn> ignis-fatuus: do you have any problems at all running the OS and going about your business, etc?
<nishant> in terminal window it shows AN ERROR OCCURRED WHILE LOADING THE ARCHIVE
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: not at all...runs clean...CPUs are over-taxed nor is there a shortage of ram
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: not over-taxed
<panagos> hi all
<panagos> have a hosted server which is using mucho bandwidth
<panagos> installed ntop and from the gui over the last 5-6 hours, i see "Netbios-IP" being responsible for about 25%
<panagos> approximatelty 510 mb
<panagos> any ideas as to waht the issue may be?
<pcarrier> can I disable a repo in apt-file? there's one that 403s on the files apt-file requests, and apt-file update fails.
<trympaxx> Why pcarrier
<pcarrier> trympaxx: why would I want to disable it? so that apt-file just skips the repository and stops failing, so I can use apt-file?
<nishant> hi,
<nishant> i cannt be able to install mmx modem even by using wine
<panagos> does anyone else have experience with this?  the OS is  "ubuntu 12.04 server"
<georgewhite> panagos: have you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nishant> does any one has knowledge about modem installation, it is of micromax mmx210g
<akik> panagos: which ports are being used?
<pod__> What is the point of the ternmial seems kind of pointless
<panagos> georgewhite: yes i did
<akik> pod__: it's not pointless. do you have a support question?
<panagos> when i log in now, everything is up to date
<panagos> akik: I presume you want me to run a netstat -an?
<georgewhite> panagos: Yes.
<panagos> ok cool... lemme do that :)
<akik> panagos: netstat will show the connections, yes. iptraf couöd be useful too
<akik> iptraf collects the statistics while it's running so you can easily spot the runaway connection
<panagos> ok i have run iptraf
<ignis-fatuus> SlidingHorn: any other info be help?
<akik> panagos: are you running a samba server?
<panagos> akik: i am not supposed to be i dont believe
<akik> panagos: netbios refers to windows protocols
<panagos> i yeah
<thepeter> Hi what is the way to have sync between touch and PC version of ubuntu please? (would be the best to do it via usb cable of course)
<panagos> akik: the only thing I can obvioulsy see is my SSH connection being very very busy
<panagos> akik: I guess I can install all traces of samba
<panagos> becuase i think nmblookup is the culprit here...
<akik> panagos: did you find the connections in iptraf? it would show the destination address
<ignis-fatuus> whois SlidingHorn
<panagos> akik: ok im looking at a screen which is split into two. on the top I have  of TCP connections on the top
<panagos> akik: on the bottom looks crazy set of UDP transmisssions being logged
<panagos> I also uninstalled all traces samba so now nmblookup no longer works
<georgewhite> panagos: you could try tcpdump also to see these packets
<georgewhite> panagos: and download the dumped file and open it in Wireshark on your computer
<panagos> if i look at the udb packets... lots of connections happening on port 137
<sebastian_> hi, can someone help me with an usb 3.0 issue?
<panagos> UDP (78 bytes) from 41.76.213.157:137 to 41.76.215.255:137 on eth0
<georgewhite> sebastian_: what is your issue?
<akik> panagos: i usually use the ip traffic monitor page with all interfaces. then it's easy to use the s (sort) to get the biggest network usage on top
<panagos> akik: yeah, at the top is my ssh session
<sebastian_> resoldered a ps4 eye camera which works fine at my work, but at home I get a "now enough bandwidth for new device state" error
<panagos> i suspect the issue here is the UDP issue
<sebastian_> even bought a new usb 3.0 pcie card
<e_n_t_r_o_p_y> dcc ignis-fatuus
<panagos> i susepct i should just block all traffic on port 137 using the built in firewall?
<akik> panagos: "sudo lsof -i" could be also useful. it will also list the ports that you have listening
<panagos> akik: lemme check :)
<timblechmann> hi ... i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell xps with uefi as dual boot with win10 ... though ubuntu doesn't show up in the uefi boot menu. when i'm tring to chroot into the installed system, i figured out that grub-pc was installed ... have replaced it with grub-efi-amd64 ... though it complains that i doesn't find a grub device for /dev/mmcblk0p1 ... though i've installed ubuntu on /dev/nvme0n1 ...
<timblechmann> any idea how to proceed?
<sebastian_> georgwhite: Any idea how to get the camera working?
<georgewhite> sebastian_: sorry I had to go and do somethign
<panagos> akik: done that... nothing out of the ordinaty pops out on the list
<panagos> if i filter on udp, i see postgres, squid3, and ntpd
<georgewhite> sebastian_: have you tried the suggestions to the first answer on http://superuser.com/questions/731751/not-enough-host-controller-resources-for-new-device-state
<akik> panagos: then continue surveying for another 5-6 hours :)
<amnix> hey will using the intel graphics installer from https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.1 improve graphics performance on my machine?
<panagos> akik: simplest way to block a given port (both in and out)? on ubuntu 12.04?
<akik> panagos: if it has ufw, that
<akik> probably will have as it's still supported
<panagos> yeah but i don't believe it is currently installed
<panagos> lemme check
<panagos> ok it is installed but the status is currently inactive
<sebastian_> is there anyone who can help me with "usb 2-1: Not enough bandwidth for new device state." for a usb 3.0 camera
<ID21> hello
<ID21> its me
<georgewhite> sebastian_: http://superuser.com/questions/731751/not-enough-host-controller-resources-for-new-device-state
<panagos> is there a way to check which firewall i have installed/active? UFW/IPTABLES?
<OerHeks> panagos, ubuntu firewall is based on IP tables
<panagos> OerHeks: thanks
<anabain> is this tutotial valid for 15.10? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312
<ID21> OerHeks: yoooooooooooooooooow
<georgewhite> anabain: I think nautilus should support connecting to an SSH server
<georgewhite> Unless you don’t have the GUI installed or don’t want to use the GUI
<OerHeks> panagos, to get status: sudo ufw status
<panagos> OerHeks: i did that.. .it says inactive
<anabain> georgewhite, I'm on kubuntu, perhaps dolphin features ssh connection too, I'll check then
<OerHeks> panagos, install gufw, and enable?
<DinCahill> panagos: fyi ufw is a wrapper for iptables
<georgewhite> anabain: Dolphin does
<anabain> I also want to be able to connect from and android device
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<anabain> remotely through OpenVPN, georgewhite
<georgewhite> anabain: Is the Ubuntu computer the computer you want to connect to?
<georgewhite> ES File Manager for Android has SSH functionallity.
<anabain> yes, in fact there are two kubuntu boxes to be accessed from the android device
<georgewhite> Oh, sorry, I thought you want to connect to another server
<anabain> I have already installed this app! Nice
<sebastian_> gerogewhite: In my case disabling xhci is not an option because i need usb 3.0
<sebastian_> other usb 3.0 devices work fine btw
<georgewhite> anabain: sftp should work fine for what you want
<georgewhite> it’s FTP over SSH
<georgewhite> sebastian_: and you’re sure you’ve got the correct drivers for USB 3?
<georgewhite> USB 3 is generally buggy
<sebastian_> the correct driver for the camera?
<akik> georgewhite: to be exact, it's not ftp. ftp is a different protocol
<panagos> DinCahill: thanks :)
<panagos> ok so now UFW status is active
<panagos> so I guess I can just add a rule now to disable port 137?
<DinCahill> panagos: yeah should work
<georgewhite> akik: sorry, yes, I forgot about the differences between FTP over SSH and SFTP
<georgewhite> anyway, sftp will work fine
<georgewhite> sebastian_: the camera and your USB PCIe card
<akik> georgewhite: still, there is no ftp over ssh :)
<sebastian_> at least the device is listed corrected using lsusb
<georgewhite> akik: there is with forwarding
<akik> they're are ftp, ftps and sftp
<georgewhite> akik: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol#FTP_over_SSH
<sebastian_> and the pci card is listed using lspci
<sebastian_> "USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)"
<marco_> DOWNLOAD STARGATE
<bazhang> no warez here marco_
<akik> oh ok using a ssh tunnel
<marco_> USAVO MIRC X SCARICARE MUSICA E FILM  COME DEVO FARE?
<bazhang> !list | marco_
<georgewhite> sebastian_: what OS does your work computer use?
<ubottu> marco_: bazhang: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sebastian_> tried it with ubuntu 14.04 and Elementary OS (ubuntu based)
<unoma> Hi there
<sebastian_> Kernel Version 3.19.0-031900-generic
<marco_> scrivete in italiano non capisco inglese
<unoma> can you tell me what is the message in the top right corner mean ?? http://imgur.com/FVmcnCm
<thepeter> !it | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<marco_> grazie mille e scusate
<bazhang> marco_, this is ubuntu support only, there is no download of any films music etc here
<thepeter> marco_: no problemo :)
<unoma> ?
<TJ-> unoma: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/339702/network-service-discovery-disabled-what-does-this-mean-for-me#339709
<ikuria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/701824/getting-ctrl-backspace-to-delete-words-in-gnome-terminal-and-vim-insert-mo
<ikuria> cant get this to work, want ctrl-backspace to delete a word :(
<ikuria> update vte?
<OerHeks> in gnome-terminal, alt + bckspace works standard for me
<ikuria> yes but i want to change that to ctrl+backspace
<booter> hei
<OerHeks> ikuria, according to your own post, that key combo will be fixed in gnome 3.18 .. so i guess you'll have to wait
<panagos> basically i want to force the forewall to reject any outbount connections to any ip on port 137
<panagos> can anyone help with that?
<panagos> i tried "ufw deny 137", when I then to a "ufw status verbose" , it says:
<panagos> 137                        DENY IN     Anywhere
<akik> panagos: i haven't tested this but it seems to be ufw deny out
<panagos> akik: yeah i just found something
<panagos> so i gues sit would be "sudo deny out 137/UDP"
<panagos> or some such
<akik> panagos: "sudo ufw deny out 137/udp"
<panagos> akik: what is the difference between reject and deny?
<TJ-> panagos: 'reject' will tell the client attempting to send the packet that it failed. 'deny' will silently drop the packet, leaving the client waiting for a response
<panagos> ahhh ok ok thanks guys:) you guys are soo helpful :)
<yrumpk> Why don't linux sue google for making profit on android linux
<panagos> so once the rule is added and the ufw status is enabled what would I expect to see in the audit logs
<panagos> deny?
<EriC^^> yrumpk: you can sell stuff as long as it's open source
<panagos> i presume specific rules take preference over the defaults correct?
<EriC^^> yrumpk: i think
<panagos> i guess if it says "UFW AUDIT" it is telling us that the rule was enforced
<panagos> versus UFW ALLOW?
<panagos> i guess put another way... if the firewall rule for UDP/137 was working correctly then iptraf would not be showing up any traffic on UDP/37
<panagos> sorry UDP/137
<akik> panagos: it looks like you need to enable logging separately "sudo ufw logging on"
<panagos> akik: i did "sudo ufw logging high"
<panagos> and i see the logs in the ufw.log
<akik> panagos: the syntax is 137/udp, not the other way around
<panagos> akik: yes. i did that and it looks correct: 137/udp                    DENY OUT    Anywhere
<rew> what is the difference between snappy and ubuntu?
<akik> panagos: you're still seeing network traffic to that port? what is the destination address?
<EriC^^> !snappy | rew
<ubottu> rew: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<panagos> akik: from 41.76.213.157:137 to 41.76.215.255:137 on eth0
<panagos> akik: would it matter if the default is to allow all? or does the specific rule take precedence over the default
<UsuSai> Hi
<Guest559> Hi All
<akik> panagos: the .255 address is the broadcast address for that subnet
<akik> panagos: have you made any configuration changes that would rely on windows authentication etc. ?
<UsuSai> Any one of you know how to keep my user configuration or how to back it up to upgrade the system without loosing my current configurations and archives?
<akik> panagos: do you use remote samba mounts?
<akik> panagos: i guess it's a samba related process still running on your system
<Guest559> how can I turn off admin password if I want to install or change something in my ubuntu?
<panagos> akik:  no i don't use this for anything samba related
<UsuSai> Guest559------------- sudo passwd
<panagos> nmblookup was installed but i have subsequently removed all traces
<panagos> i am also up to the latest patch levels
<panagos> and now that the firewall is in place, I guess the next step is to restart the box
<panagos> but to answer your question, no i dont use anything related to samba
<UsuSai> If you have not configured the SUDOERS archive yet, just passwd
<OerHeks> Guest559, your password is your last line of defense .. you better ask: how can I turn off admin password so *anyone* can install or change something in my ubuntu?
<Guest559> UsuSai: this command want to change my actual password and I want turn it off forever :)
<Guest81623> list
<Guest82637> hello
<Guest82637> che
<Guest82637> che
<UsuSai> OerHeks is right. May be you should configure the sudoers file for being able to install with other user, with perhaps a easyer password and keeping your root password
<Guest559> OerHeks: yes I want to configure this laptop without password
<Guest559> UsuSai: it should enough
<Guest559> I just install ubuntu mate on laptop for sale and that why I want to do something like it
<OerHeks> not a legit reason for me
<akik> what does "turning off admin password" even mean? it looks more likely that guest559 wants to set root password
<OerHeks> no, he wants to disable password.
<Guest559> OerHeks: yes disable :)
<UsuSai> Guest559 -- take a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/553117/allow-root-access-without-passwd
<OerHeks> so future ubuntu user is unsafe, and it gives a bad experience...
<akik> i would say that it would be better to keep the ubuntu setup so that the new laptop owner can benefit from the ubuntu docs
<Guest559> OerHeks: new user know more about ubuntu from me so he probably set a new password if he wanted to
<Guest559> thank for advise and link
<Guest559> see ya
<TJ-> Guest559: why not simply configure the system to do autologin for the user, and possibly enable in /etc/sudoers that user for NOPASSWD
<akik> TJ-: NOPASSWD is BAD i got told
<cfhowlett> ya think??
<TJ-> akik: it depends on what commands it is allowed
<akik> TJ-: yes i know
<TJ-> akik: I generally have it set for apt-get and a few other common tools
<akik> TJ-: but for guest559's case, i'm sure you're not suggesting that it would be used for all commands?
<TJ-> akik: no, use it selectively to make the common tasks easier
<TJ-> It's better than configuring a user with a blank password :)
<Lyden69> Hello all.
<Lyden69> Is this working?
<cfhowlett> Lyden, ask your ubuntu question
<easyOnMe> is ubuntu the best linux server for a web-based application
<easyOnMe> how come I heard my colleague that their project will be deployed in a centOS flavor of linux
<easyOnMe> what could be their reason for doing so
<x5-452> Ben
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, why ask US?  ask THEM?
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, ask them?
<OerHeks> :-D
<TJ-> easyOnMe: Because CentOS is the non-cost RedHat Enterprise Linux, which has been the predominant Enterprise server Linux OS for a long time
<easyOnMe> TJ-: oh ok thanks TJ
<Lyden> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu 14.04 LTS alongside OS X Yosemite 10.10.2 and am unsure about the partitioning part of the install. I am using the rEFInd boot manager, and have set aside a 32GB partition using Disk Utility called "Ubuntu". The Ubuntu install does not recognise OS X as an operating system and I have to choose the "Something Else" op
<Lyden> tion.
<cfhowlett> !mac | Lyden
<ubottu> Lyden: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<easyOnMe> so if I just want to deploy my own project that does not require an enterprise level of complexity
<easyOnMe> Ubuntu is just ok
<easyOnMe> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, this is tech support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: ok no problem
<easyOnMe> sorry
<TJ-> easyOnMe: Ubuntu server is just as capable. The 'Enterprise' label is a marketing thing, for gaining income from support subscriptions
<Lyden> I would like to know what device I pick for the boot manager((?)I think this is what it asks) It has a dropdown option, however I am unsure what the options given were as I can only access this device at the moment.
<TJ-> Lyden: generally, the boot device should be the same one as the root file-system is being installed to
<Lyden> So would this be the 32GB partition I have made?
<TJ-> Lyden: boot-loader doesn't go into a partition, the *device* that *contains* the partition. E.g. if the root file-system were in /dev/sda3 then the boot-loader would go to /dev/sda
<Lyden-iPhone> I have booted the Ubuntu install, and am on the partitioning screen
<Lyden-iPhone> i have what I assume is my partition at 32gb and free space of 13b which I am not sure what it is
<cfhowlett> do not assume
<Lyden-iPhone> I made a 32gb partition and last time it is in ext4
<Lyden-iPhone> ignore last time
<Lyden-iPhone> this is my partition
<MonkeyDust> assuming leads to doubt, doubt leads to fear, fear leads to the dark side
<Lyden-iPhone> it is under /dev/sda4
<Lyden-iPhone> i was told to make a partition of 4gb called "swap"
<OerHeks> Lyden-iPhone, easiest way is to let ubuntu take care of the partitioning of that 32 gb
<topias_> ToRazzi
<topias_> Hi, i need a help
<cfhowlett> !ask | topias_
<ubottu> topias_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<topias_> I installed Xubuntu to my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi and no sound, i have make all fixes but no work
<Lyden-iPhone> ok. The guide I was following instructed me to use the partition as ext4 and set the mount point to "/"
<cfhowlett> Lyden-iPhone, yp
<cfhowlett> yep
<Lyden-iPhone> Ok. Do I not need to make that swap partition?
<baizon> Lyden-iPhone: its recommended
<cfhowlett> Lyden-iPhone, follow your guide
<Lyden-iPhone> ok. I am not sure how to add the swap partition.
<Lyden-iPhone> when I highlight the 32gb part the + is greyed out
<topias_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Lyden-iPhone, unmount the partition
<topias_> This channel sucks (N)
<Lyden-iPhone> sorry about that, this phone makes that hard to do. How would I unmount it?
<cfhowlett> Lyden-iPhone, right click the partition, follow the menu
<mircx1> Hola
<cfhowlett> !es | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mircx1> how i change version gcc 4.8.4 to gcc 5?
<cfhowlett> !info gcc vivid
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<mircx1> is have a link to see?
<Lyden-iPhone> Right clicking the partition does not work.
<cfhowlett> mircx1, 5 is not in the repos.  compile it from source or wait patiently
<mircx1> then how i can to know for update?
<cfhowlett> mircx1, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade          will grab all the latest packages available in the repos
<mircx1> thanks
<Lyden-iPhone> I have right clicked the partition and it did not do anything. Double clicking opened a menu where I could edit the partition. There is no option to unmount
<akik> mircx1: there's a ppa for gcc 5 if you want to test it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<Lyden-iPhone> I selected the do not use partition option however I still cannot make use the "+" button
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mircx1> cfhowlett
<mircx1> this ok? http://askubuntu.com/questions/466651/how-do-i-use-the-latest-gcc-4-9-on-ubuntu-14-04
<cfhowlett> mircx1, looks legit
<mircx1> you told to me is have gcc 9
<mircx1> but after i do the commands you give to me i no see gcc change version
<asad_> how can I set up my touchpad so that it gets disabled while typing? this is the normal behavior in gnome. isn't it supposed to behave this way by default in unity too?
<cfhowlett> mircx1, if no change then you already had the newest gcc in repo.  you can compile or use the ppa as akik suggested.  usual cautions apply
<Lyden-iPhone> I'll try again tomorrow
<Lyden-iPhone> i'm too tired to deal with computers, thanks for the help
<mircx1> how?
<cfhowlett> mircx1, how what?
<cfhowlett> asad_, see your touchpad settings though "disable while typing" is NOT in all buntu flavors as yet
<mircx1> how i change it sorry but i`m not understand very much and i try to see explain about update gcc
<OerHeks> mircx1, gcc 4.9 is not complete for 14.04, as your own url says
<mircx1> ok then how i update gcc from 14.04?
<OerHeks> mircx1, if you don't understand, why do you *need* it?
<mircx1> beacuse i run something and i get error about it
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  and what if the change doesnt solve the error?
<asad_> cfhowlett, i'm on 15.10 and it's not in the settings...
<cfhowlett> asad_, I don't have it either.  My solution: I purchased an external keyboard and mouse from Dell.  Sorry.
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  better ask how to solve the error you're encountering
<mircx1> i have some error
<mircx1> if do you want i paste to you
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13966537/
<asad_> I seem to be having this problem in firefox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1293243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1293243 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz causes vertical tearing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lettuce45> hi, I have an external HDD, plastic cover and I think it is not as good as an aluminum one. THoughts please. Do I turn it back?
<cfhowlett> !ot | lettuce45,
<ubottu> lettuce45,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> lettuce45, wrong channel for such poll
<sophia> hi
<asad_> I have intel hd graphics 5500
<asad_> Should I follow this answer? (unity) http://askubuntu.com/questions/73909/screen-tearing-in-11-10-with-intel-graphics/75906#75906
<circ-user-BTuxJ> hi
<cfhowlett> asad_,  did you install the intel hd drivers?
<mircx1> MonkeyDust i paste to you my error
<sjjenni> I have a new system and ALMOST everything is working as I want.  Local mail is working, I can receive email, but when I try and send I get from the systems that I connect to, 550 Invalid HELO - what do I need to configure that I have not, I am using postfix
<asad_> cfhowlett, yes I have the latest drivers installed.
<asad_> cfhowlett, the vertical tearing on the left side of the window only seems to happen in firefox.
<cfhowlett> asad_, sorry, my only suggestion would have been to get the drivers
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  i'm not familiar with the code and am not sure if it's for this channel
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  find 'error' in the paste, it may help in finding a solution
<lubuntu> .explosionirc.net
<asad_> what do the options "dont wait for video sync" and "force full screen redraws (buffer swap) on repaint" do in compizconfig settings?
<daftykins> asad_: vsync matches the framerate output to the refresh rate of your screen, typically 60fps for a 60Hz LCD. This prevents tearing, which is where a horizontal line appears to be drawn along the middle of the picture.
<daftykins> i can't be 100% on the second but it sounds like something that could make the graphics system work harder unnecessarily.
<asad_> daftykins, I was experiencing vertical tearing when scrolling in firefox. Typically on the left side of the screen. I have enabled these two options in compiz settings. Will this help get rid of it?
<daftykins> no i don't think that'll be the same, then
<daftykins> it's solely horizontal due to the way display tech works
<asad_> daftykins, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1293243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1293243 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz causes vertical tearing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tokenizer> when I login to an ubuntu server, I always see "XXX packages can be updated, XX are security updates".  No matter how many times I do "apt-get update && update-get upgrade" I can't get them to disappear and go down to zero
<daftykins> asad_: probably just using the wrong term is all
<daftykins> Tokenizer: then ignore it
<cfhowlett> Tokenizer, sudo apt full-upgrade should fix
<asad_> daftykins, in the bug report the reporter mentions that "force full screen redraws (buffer swap) on repaint" fixes the issue. I just want to be sure my system won't break or anything like that
<daftykins> asad_: so backup...
<daftykins> it's not going to spontaneously explode due to a simple graphics setting
<cfhowlett>  ... he says with great confidence    :)
<asad_> daftykins, yeah but sometimes things don't render correctly after booting. i remember I had set something in compiz settings in the past which left me with an unusable system..
<Tokenizer> cfhowlett: that's a distro upgrade basically.. I'm on LTS can't just do that
<cfhowlett> Tokenizer,
<cfhowlett> false
<cfhowlett> that will NOT upgrade your distro.  it WILL upgrade all packages in the current distro to newest available versions.
<daftykins> asad_: maybe don't tweak with things you don't understand too much then :)
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade       will upgrade distro
<daftykins> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<daftykins> :)
<Tokenizer> cfhowlett: so apache may get updated, and the conf's gone?
<Tokenizer> cfhowlett: and so on and so forth?
<cfhowlett> Tokenizer, simulate it first: apt-get -s dist-upgrade         will NOT execute
<daftykins> Tokenizer: no.
<daftykins> i use dist-upgrade on my servers all the time
<Tokenizer> i see, looks like something I can't do now, have to wait for people not to be connected and waiting (after the project is done)
<Tokenizer> there's a risk still from what you guys are saying
<daftykins> Tokenizer: but that's ok 'cause you'll have backups
<cfhowlett> of COURSE he has backups!
<daftykins> you could just remove the MOTD update info
<Tokenizer> it's a vm, yea can be backed up
<MonkeyDust> Tokenizer  make sure you have backups, then you can do what you want
<Guest85463> hallo~
<MonkeyDust> Guest85463  hi, this is the ubuntu support channel
<Guest85463> how do i change my password
<daftykins> "passwd"
<Guest85463> yes
<robotics> hallo~
<daftykins> you type what i said into the terminal.
<JeDa> ~hallo
<robotics> ha~llo
<asad_> daftykins, okay I don't seem to notice any vertical tearing in firefox after changing these settings. should I keep them?
<Thinker_> I just created 125 GB ext4 partition in ubuntu. When I format this partition, file manager tells its capacity as 116.6 GB and usable space of only 116.9 GB. Why there are so differences?  Can anyone please explain
<JeDa> hal~lo
<daftykins> Thinker_: base 10 and base 2 unit conversion
<Thinker_> no....its not 1024 vs 1000.... Itssomething related to ext4
<Thinker_> When I format that with NTFS, its show exactly 125GB
<daftykins> depends on the tools you're using.
<daftykins> i'd go by "df -h"
<EriC^^> Thinker_: it's the 5% reserved for root
<akik> Thinker_: there's probably a 5% quota set aside for root
<EriC^^> Thinker_: 125*0.05=6
<EriC^^> so you get 119 left
<daftykins> mmm there you go :) didn't know GUI tools showed it up
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  +1
<daftykins> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * EriC^^ eats the cookie :D
<akik> Thinker_: you can set the reserved block percentage to 0 with "sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdXn"
<Thinker_> sorry....my typing mistake....... Actual partition sixe 125GB exact             File manager says Partition size 122.9      Available 116.6               Here is screenshot   http://imgur.com/QSyTmPX
<zteam> Hi all!
<daftykins> hi zteam
<Thinker_> thanks eric
<daftykins> got a question?
<Thinker_> but neither 122.9 GB nor 116.6 GB is near 5%
<Thinker_> And system reserved shoulg give one change, why there are 2 different entries...
<Thinker_> thanks in advance
<Thinker_> specially eric
<zteam> Is there any easy way to make firefox better at handling files downloads, I don't know how many times I try to open a zip-file and Firefox tries to open it gedit
<rasta> hey
<rasta> :D
<zteam> daftykins, Hi there :-=
<daftykins> zteam: go into the settings and change the associated app for the file type, simple.
<daftykins> rasta: a'ight me breadbin
<zteam> daftykins, Well I already tried that, it works for some pages, but not for others (they probably change the mime-type or something
 * Thinker_ is desperately waiting for in depth  explanation 
<rasta> nice
<daftykins> Thinker_: i think i'd sooner get on with my life.
<curiouscharacter> hello ubuntu
<zteam> daftykins, Try this download for example, http://www.aptana.com/products/studio3/download.html
<curiouscharacter> im having problems with the commands
 * Thinker_ could not understand daftykins  meaning bcoz of weak english
<akik> Thinker_: you'll not get the full 125 gigs usable space, the file system information needs also to be stored in the file system. try that tune2fs command first
<zteam> daftykins, if you try to download the Aptana file firefox defaults to Gedit (or some other unrealeled application)
<daftykins> zteam: i can't test that as i don't use ubuntu desktop... however did you check what i said?
<Thinker_> akik,  thanks....but I dont need 100 % space. I just want to know how it works, I mean just for knowledge
<MonkeyDust> Thinker_  it's not something to be desperate about
<Thinker_> but learning linux is interesting buddy MonkeyDust
<Thinker_> atleast for me
<daftykins> Thinker_: re-do it as exFAT and notice the difference.
<daftykins> though you may need to install exfat-utils
<zteam> daftykins, ahh okey :-), yes I did, that was the first thing I tried :-)
<Thinker_> daftykins, I tried formatting in NTFS and got 100% space. So definitely it is something related to reserved space.......but two different entries cause me scratching my head...actually there should be one difference, not two...........
<OerHeks> Thinker_, i don't believe that, 125 gb partitioned in NTFS should also be less, like ext4
<Thinker_> daftykins,  anyways i will try formatting in exfat to see changes
<Thinker_> OerHeks,  I ill show u, just wait man
<Thinker_> screenshot coming
<zteam> Thinker_, What are you trying to do? :-)
<Thinker_> zteam,  trying to understand how ext4 works.......basics
<OerHeks> Thinker_, no need to, i know i am right.
<akik> actually for a ntfs partition, there's only a 4KiB difference between the partition and the mounted file system
<akik> nice to learn new things
<zteam> Thinker_, Okey :-)
<daftykins> actually Windows sees and states capacity differently.
<Thinker_> OerHeks,  yeah u are right...I mean to say NTFS uses only 0.1 GB out of 125....but ext uses nearly 8
<daftykins> totally false
<daftykins> use some real tools such as 'sudo parted -l'
<zteam> Thinker_, there are two ways of calculating  partion / disk size
<Thinker_> OK guys, I will just state more clearly. Thanks for ur patience.   I am uploading two screenshots side by side to compare NTFS vs ext4.......    My main question is, in case of NTFS, file manager says partition size 125 GB and available 124.9......In case of ext4, file manager says capacity  122.9  and available 116.6....So If we assume (122.9-116.6=6.3GB) is reserved, why it is showing 122.9 instead of 125....I hope u understand guys what I want to ask
<Thinker_> These are screenshots...      http://imgur.com/a7lCfCA               http://imgur.com/QSyTmPX
<daftykins> and how does "sudo parted -l" display it? :)
<daftykins> Thinker_: also, i recommend alt+print-screen in future
<Thinker_> ok
<OerHeks> ext4 takes some space, 1-2% or so, for i-tables, free lists, superblocks, superblock backups, and ext4-journaling
<OerHeks> don't compare it with ntfs
<noob_> installed ubuntu mini...trying to install sddm login manager but get error
<noob_> "dpkg: error processing package sddm-theme-maldives"
<daftykins> that suggests the actual error is further up
<daftykins> noob_: to make life easy you should just be installing a whole DE at once.
<zteam> noob_, run sudo apt-get -f install from the terminal
<noob_> zteam: thxs will try that
<zteam> noob_, that will make apt try to fix all broken dependeices
<OerHeks> i read about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1522227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522227 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm-theme-maldives / background-picture violates copyright" [Undecided,Invalid]
<noob_> error still there...:(
<noob_> zteam: encountered while processing:  sddm  sddm-theme-maldives
<Thinker_> daftykins,  here is output  http://imgur.com/rWHoNkW              Last one is 125GB ntfs, above that, it is 125GB ext4.....I think here size displays correctly
<daftykins> ah a fine image of text
<zteam> noob_, what does sudo apt-get check tells ya? :-)
<daftykins> noob_: we need to see the ACTUAL error.
<daftykins> pastebin the output or nothing can be done.
<noob_> zteam: Reading state information... Done....displays nothing further
<TJ-> noob_: which Ubuntu release is it?
<noob_> 14.04 mini
<zteam> noob_, well that's a good sign :-)
<zteam> paste the whole output here please http://pastebin.com/
<TJ-> !info sddm-theme-maldives trusty
<ubottu> Package sddm-theme-maldives does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> noob_: there you go; that theme doesn't exist for 14.04, it is in 15.04 onwards though
<noob_> TJ-: crap
<TJ-> noob_: so I'm not sure *how* you're getting dpkg to even try process the package, unless you've fetched it manually
<TJ-> noob_: however, if you do want it, there's no reason not to install the files manually by extracting the .deb - it only contains the theme files under /usr/share/sddm/themes/maldives/
<noob_> TJ-: how best to remove and start fresh....sudo apt-get autoremove?
<TJ-> noob_: remove what? Trusty doesn't have the package so nothing can have been installed
<noob_> TJ-: ...ok ...miss understood.../o\
<noob_> TJ-: thx sfor your help...rebooting...
<Delta706> What package has a command-line tool to generate random numbers using CTR_DRBG?
<TJ-> Delta706: openssl I'd guess
<Delta706> TJ-: I looked at that but it does not seem to
<OerHeks> polarssl > http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libpolarssl-dev/filelist
<alex_> hello
<Delta706> OerHeks: polarssl does not seem to have a command-line interface
<shubhenda> hi
<sjjenni> I have my postfix set to do virtual_alias_domains, I have a /etc/postfix/virtual with my name and entry in it, I run newaliases and postmap and retsrat portfix but the log tells me that the mail is rejected since user unknown in virtual alias table - any ideas
<rinke> how can i find out which version i have of ubuntu
<do0fY3> Hi all. i am getting an mysqlerror (Partion is full). But i am a linux newbie. Anyone who could help?
<daftykins> rinke: "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -d" in a terminal
<staticsn0w> hey guys!
<staticsn0w> anyone know how i can add the windows copy and paste keyboard shorttcuts to ubuntu?\
<daftykins> staticsn0w: you don't need to, they work already - albeit there may be some slight changes if you're referring to terminal copy+paste, e.g. ctrl+shift+v, or shift+insert sometimes
<staticsn0w> i mean ctrl c and ctrl v
<staticsn0w> no shifts in there
<daftykins> staticsn0w: i'm saying that the ones i said are sometimes what are needed to copy with some terminal apps.
<staticsn0w> ah
<staticsn0w> what keyboard shortcut do i use to pull up the list of keyboard shortcuts?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<remainuntied> static hold "super"
<staticsn0w> ok cool
<remainuntied> windows key on windows laptop
<OerHeks> there is no full list/app that shows all
<Guest45676> hi
<do0fY3> anyone who can help me with full pertition error on mysql ?
<s00pcan> do0fY3: doesn't sound too fun
<rinke> thank you daftykins  cat /etc/issue  worked allright
<OerHeks> doofy make some free space?
<Delta706> do0fY3: run "df" to see what you are using
<do0fY3> OerHeks: I dont even know how to do this :D i have no clue, how to @linux
<do0fY3> i dont even know, on which partition the DB is :(
<wildc4rd_> in ubuntu, when I'm inactive the screen goes black after 30 minutes as asked, but the monitor does not go off, any idea why this might be the case?
<s00pcan> wildc4rd_: xset q, then do xset s stuff
<do0fY3> anyone could help via teamviewer?
<dead_12> what is your problem? wildc4rd
<do0fY3> Delta706: would you help?
<daftykins> do0fY3: no, i suggest you try #mysql
<daftykins> do0fY3: but if you don't know how, are you really the person that should be doing this? bear that in mind
<do0fY3> who else should. this is my HOMESERVER
<do0fY3> Just running movie database on it
<wildc4rd_> dead_12, the monitor doesn't drop to standby when the screen goes black with inactivity, just sits there, on, but black screen
<daftykins> try the mentioned channel.
<do0fY3> cant sent to #mysql
<daftykins> do0fY3: you probably have to be registered, ask in #freenode for help.
<do0fY3> mysql
<do0fY3> getting crazy. :(
<staticsn0w> guys
<staticsn0w> when i do df -h it says my partition mounted as / has like, 90somthiing GB, does that mean i have that amount of storage left on my pc?
<daftykins> read the columns carefully, it's quite obvious
<daftykins> available = what's left
<staticsn0w> im gonna take a guess and say that yes, that  is what i have left
<daftykins> it's pretty clear, guessing isn't necessary
<staticsn0w> yeah
<staticsn0w> im just a noob and want to make sure i wont have to mess with anything to get more space
<staticsn0w> EriC^^: i got ubuntu working :D
<goog-srch-askubu> :-)
<fep> is it ok to use software made for KDE in GNOME ?
<yppo> I am trying to disable repeat current in cmus but i cannot find the meta key, anyone who is using it and knows how to trigger ^R?
<yppo> Tried C-a
<yppo> nvm
<avis> ubuntu belongs to me.  please make my operating system splendid.
<yppo> I needed to hold it don, not just trigger meta then press R
<timpu> I'm looking to install a vector drawing program in Ubuntu. Is the popular Inkscape the best choice right now, or would you guys recommend something else, some less known newcomer maybe?
<fep> is there some way software made for KDE can make GNOME fail?
<OerHeks> timpu, inkscape is the one, else SK1 outside the repos > http://sk1project.org/
<timpu> OerHeks: thank you!
<OerHeks> hence you will find less alternatives, inkscape is the major tool linuxwide
<akik> fep: if you have the needed libraries, then yes they can work. for example k3b burning software
<question> prtsc button not working in wily 15.10 ( was working in previous versions), how to correct it ?
<Timothy3> Hi
<fep> question, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2168008
<Timothy3> I screwed up my Ubuntu install by doing mv /*  /var/www/somedirectory instead of "./*"
<Timothy3> right now I rebooted into recovery mode as initframfs
<Timothy3> and I'm trying to move back the files
<Timothy3> but I can't because they're read-only
<Timothy3> can anyone please help me?
<daftykins> Timothy3: root shell?
<fep> Timothy3, http://askubuntu.com/questions/47538/how-to-make-read-only-file-system-writable
<daftykins> mount -o remount,rw /
<Silvering> Hi everyone! I just started a machine running on Ubuntu 10.10. How can I upgrade the distribution to 15.10 ? Thx!
<Timothy3> my root is broken because of the "mv" I did
<Timothy3> when I try mount -o remount,rw /  I get "mount: can't read '/proc/mounts': No such file or directory"
<belovedk> Silvering: install fresh one
<Silvering> belovedk : Ok thx!
<belovedk> You should back up your home directory and possibly if you need your applications, back them up using aptik
<ioria> Timothy3, maybe you can do that from Livecd
<TJ-> Timothy3: from the initial ramdisk busybox shell you'll first need to mount the root file-system, in order to work on it
<Timothy3> I'm kind of a noob ^^
<Timothy3> how do I know which folder is the root file-system?
<TJ-> Timothy3: "cat /proc/cmdline" will report root=XXXX where XXX is the device containing the root file-system
<Timothy3> No such file or directory
<TJ-> Timothy3: are you sure you're at the initial ramdisk shell (busybox) ?
<^74NK> help
<Timothy3> pretty sure
<^74NK> i have problems with dependencies
<^74NK> whenever i try to install anything
<Timothy3> It says "BusyBox v1.21.1 when I reboot
<daftykins> type messages on one line, no using enter for punctuation
<irut4i> hello! i would like to set some graphical program to start after xubuntu live cd boot. is this possible?
<^74NK> sorry. So -  Depends: libudev1:i386 but it is not going to be installed or                                  libudev0:i386 but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<^74NK> and i have huge list of these.
<Timothy3> I found a forum post saying I should mount /dev/sda1, but that doesn't exists either
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: Maybe best to pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' maybe we can see the root of the issue ?
<^74NK> sure
<Paaltomo> o/ hello
<question> fep: daftykins simple sudo chmod +x/+777 /media/ubuntu/* is sufficient or not ? I had a usb drive which was read only but I transferred files to it by sudo cp/mv. after the command I gave previously usb is writable now
<question>  
<TJ-> Timothy3: so you have the busybox shell; then the /proc/ file-system must exist since the /init script needs/uses it
<^74NK> http://pastebin.com/Gvk3J9Ns
<^74NK> Bashing-om:  ^
<TJ-> Timothy3: do "ls /proc/" and check you see lots of entries
<Timothy3> I get nothing
<Timothy3> proc exists
<Timothy3> but is empty
<^74NK> Bashing-om: http://pasteboard.co/2OZC7xWO.png
<TJ-> Timothy3: hmmm, you'll need to boot from a Live ISO then, and do it from a sane environment. It sounds like you've managed to also affect the initrd.img somehow
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: Look'n be back shortly .
<OerHeks> ^74NK, those packages libc6:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386  libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 so you want steam?
<^74NK> yes
<ioria> Timothy3, you should be able, to mount the partition and mv back files and folders .... from /var/www to /
<^74NK> 0er i want a whole bunch of 5h17 on my pc.
<Timothy3> I tried to mount it, but I think I'm mounting a mount
<Timothy3> because I keep getting read-only warnings
<Timothy3> even with mount -o rw
<ioria> Timothy3, you are still in Recovery ... you need livecd
<Timothy3> what's that?
<ioria> Timothy3, the same support you used for install
<ioria> Timothy3, at start, you have 'install ubuntu' or 'try ubuntu' .... the second this time
<Timothy3> can I do that from a virtual private server?
<ioria> Timothy3, idk, sy
<OerHeks> ^74NK, old bug, answer #29 might apply for you if you run vivid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1424263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424263 in steam (Ubuntu) "Broken dependencies" [Medium,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> else the guys in #ubuntu-steam can tell
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: You are missing the 32 bit libs to support steam . unfortunately I have no steam experience and at this point I do not know what to advise to get them installd .
<TJ-> Timothy3: you cannot do a remount of the initial ramdisk root file-system
<Timothy3> So my only option is to reinstall?
<TJ-> Timothy3: that is NOT THE SAME as the root file-system used in the normally running system.
<TJ-> Timothy3: the initial ramdisk file-system is an embedded file-system the kernel uses to boot-strap into the real userspace root file-system. Within the initial ramdisk file-system is an /init script that takes care of finding, mounting, and then piovoting to the userspace root file-system. That's the thing you need to manually mount to work on
<^74NK> ok thank you Bashing-om  for taking your time.
<Timothy3> Is there a way to do that?
<^74NK> http://pasteboard.co/2P0piE31.png
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: If I steamed, I would be of greater help . I would not want to lead you down the wrong path .
<OerHeks> nice crosspost, you don't read answers, likely ..
<^74NK> yeah sure, right now i'm trying to install anything from synaptic
<^74NK> but i just got an error saying "fix broken packages first"
<^74NK> ._.
<TJ-> Timothy3: if /proc/cmdline is missing that suggests the /procfs isn't mounted, which should have been done as soon as the /init script started, with: "mount -t proc -o nodev,noexec,nosuid proc /proc" - you could try issuing that command now, and ten checking "ls /proc/" again after
<OerHeks> tip: softwarecenter & synaptic open ..
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: Heads up .. It is difficult to work from images .. best info is from the text outputs of terminal commands .
<Timothy3> TJ- now proc is no longer empty
<^74NK> Bashing-om:  i'm sorry i don't know where to start is it possible to fix all packages and libraries that are missing or invalid?
<Timothy3> TJ- cat /proc/cmdline gives me "BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.0-71-generic root=/dev/mapper/vps01--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset"
<TJ-> Timothy3: OK, so somehow you managed to boot without running the /init script!!!! That's a first in my experience!
<arunpyasi> hello guys, I needed to install ffmpeg-php and ffmpeg in my ubuntu vps to run a php application. How can I setup ? Please show me an easy method
<arunpyasi> I see that its unavailable in the repo and I only got ffmpeg from a PPA but not the php extension
<TJ-> Timothy3: do "ls -l" do you see a file "/init" of around 7-8000 bytes listed
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: It is always possible - this s 'buntu ! - .. do in a pastebin the outputs of ' sudo apt update ' and ' sudo apt upgrade ' so I have something familiar to work from . I might come up with the solution .
<vfw> Lid close causes loss of access to WiFi on my HP Pavillion AB-223CL
<vfw> Any ideas?
<TJ-> vfw: ACPI power-saving possibly
<Timothy3> TJ- nope
<Timothy3> or wait
<TJ-> Timothy3: so, it looks like either the initrd is empty or alternatively none was loaded
<Timothy3> TJ- yes
<^74NK> Bashing-om:  -http://pastebin.com/jzcMWE6g
<TJ-> Timothy3: phew!
<Timothy3> TJ- I thought you meant in the proc dir ^^
<ysangkok> Does Ubuntu start pulseaudio via systemd's socket activation or the old autospawn mechanism?
<TJ-> Timothy3: that's the script-file that the kernel should have executed when entering recovery mode. Not entirely sure why it didn't
<Moonsilence> Hi! Does someone know, in Ubuntu how to disable the initial placement of small windows sticking directly adjacent to another window? Can the inital placement of windows be more random or independant of already opened windows?
<OerHeks> The following packages have been kept back: steam:i386  ,, time to run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: Look'n .
<OerHeks> 74nk ^
<^74NK> yeah start after 'clear' command
<^74NK> before that i had synaptic open
<Timothy3> TJ- can I maybe edit the grub loader so it mounts with rw?
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: "  Could not get lock " most likely more than one instance of the package manager running ( apt, USC or synaptic ) close all out and try again .
<TJ-> Timothy3: do "head -n 20 /init" and you'll see the first few lines it should have executed; you'll notice that 'mount' command for /proc, and another for sysfs and so on. Ideally you should prepare the environment by manually copying and executing those non-comment commands that appear before the line that ends "echo "Loading, please wait..." "
<^74NK> Read last 2 lines
<Timothy3> head: not found
<TJ-> Timothy3: drat! I thought busybox had it as a built-in
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: Uh Huh .. me slow down and look .. be back in a bit .
<^74NK> :D
<ysangkok> TJ-: it depends on the busybox configuration
<OerHeks> ^74NK, still no answer in ##linux ? i gave the answer a while ago ..
<^74NK> i dont know what i'm even looking for
<^74NK> currently my goal is to be able to install bittorrent
<Bashing-om> ^74NK: OK, as above, concurr . run ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' see if that will pull in " The following packages have been kept back: >> steam:i386 " .
<drkoderz> hi
<drkoderz> hey
<^74NK> Bashing-om:  nope
<^74NK> 0,0,0, and 1 not upgraded
<^74NK> oh wait
<^74NK> yes
<irut4i> hello! i would like to set some graphical program to start after xubuntu live cd boot. is this possible?
<Bashing-om> irut4i: Nope, " live cd boot. " they are not re-writeable .
<truexfan81> is it strange that i actually get decent performance from unity on my ancient netbook?
<irut4i> Bashing-om: but what if i change some contents of filesystem.squashfs?
<Jaddie> Bashing-om, surely it would be possible if the live cd was modified before being burnt?
<truexfan81> we talking intel atom 1.6 single core hyperthreaded cpu and intel gma950 graphics, 1GB ram
<OerHeks> truexfan81, probably due to the small ssd inside
<Jaddie> irut4i, that is what I was thinking, surely a pre-mod would mean anything is posible since its basically an installed copy of the OS
<truexfan81> OerHeks: its running a 250GB 4500rpm hdd
<Bashing-om> irut4i: Well, one can always re-write the operating image and write that image back to a disk .
<OerHeks> but no fluently youtube, on my netbook
<xargs> When is Ubuntu going to bring back the wallpaper where people's ass cheeks were touching in a circle? It was a top down view and you couldn't see their faces.
<xargs> Remember that shit?
<OerHeks> gma950 is not that ancient, i have that poulsbo gma 450 stuff :-(
<xargs> It was gay as fuck.
<truexfan81> OerHeks: i have the old acer zg5 netbook
<irut4i> Jaddie: i'm looking to the contents of this file, but i can't find the right directory to write my commands to :/
<OerHeks> !language | xargs
<ubottu> xargs: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xargs> :(
<truexfan81> its running 14.04.3 and unity works nicely, somehow i even get smooth tear-free playback with mpv
<xargs> You have to check the wallpaper out, it was distributed with ubuntu. It was extremely wierd. A butt cheek circle where one butt cheek was touching another butt cheak and everyone was a different race.
<MELO> Hey guys.
<MELO> Is there any tutorial I can use to make a bootable ubuntu disk? dvd+r so I can install ubuntu in my laptop
<xargs> I call it the weird interracial butt cheek circle of life. Ubuntu is Lion King.
<^74NK> MELO you can make any usb flash stick into a bootable usb
<xargs> Click click click
<Jaddie> xargs, The only thing I could find was this haha http://orig01.deviantart.net/12cb/f/2007/163/7/d/ubuntu_sexy_2_by_sieg84.jpg
<OerHeks> MELO, any dvd burn app will recognise an .iso as systemimage and chooses the correct settings
<daftykins> xargs: drop it, grow up and leave please.
<xargs> It's swahili for shitty fucking debian ripoff
<MELO> I don't have any flash drive right now, I had like 3o f them but they suddenly they stopped working
<MELO> and all im left with is a dvd drive
<MELO> Can you recommend me some good dvd burn app?
<OerHeks> brasero or k3b, both standard stuff in ubuntu /kubuntu
<xargs> NETSPLIT!!!!!!111
<arunpyasi> I see that its unavailable in the repo and I only got ffmpeg from a PPA but not the php extension
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  try avconv, not ffmpeg
<OerHeks> build it yourself, i can find it for precise only https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg-php
<ioria> arunpyasi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/482436/php5-ffmpeg-not-available-in-14-04s-repos-what-now
<OerHeks> to build > http://superuser.com/questions/803897/instalation-ffmpeg-in-ubuntu
<vfw> HP 15 Pavilion has F-key functions inverted.  Any way to change that?
<MonkeyDust> vfw  how is that ubuntu related?
<akik> MonkeyDust: keys can be reassigned
<RNeville> Bashing-om, thx for the help last night here on #ubuntu - seems like my upgrade problem was solved because of your help
<RNeville> Thx , again, Bashing-om !  :)
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Good, but left is making sure that you can boot a backup -33 kernel .
<akik> for example, this changes f5 to f6 and vice versa: xmodmap -e "keycode  71 = F6 F6 F6 F6 F6 F6 XF86Switch_VT_6"; xmodmap -e "keycode  72 = F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 XF86Switch_VT_5"
<Tsutsukakushi> why doesn't `plymouth ask-question --prompt "stuff" | read variable; echo $variable` work in rc.local?
<akik> if you want to make the changes stick, you need to create a $HOME/.Xmodmap
<Paaltomo> yay installing ubuntu rite meow :3
<oualid> hi
<vfw> MonkeyDust: The OS is Ubuntu
<vfw> MonkeyDust: It is dual boot
<hubbunny> hey goes does ubuntu restrict outbound dns traffic by default?
<SlidingHorn> "morning" everyone
<Bashing-om> SlidingHorn: 0/ Good help has arrived .
<nolsen_> How to replace unity login screen with cinnamon's login screen?
<nolsen_> erm, set cinnamon's login screen by default on boot.
<TJ-> nolsen_: do you mean set the default 'greeter' ?
<nolsen_> TJ-: Yes.
<akik> vfw: you can output the whole x11 keyboard layout with "xmodmap -pke". it's a long list but there you could possibly identify the wrongly assigned function keys
<wachin> Hi, I install kdenlive 15.08 in UbuntuStudio 15.10 x386 but are missing the icons from several buttons, do you know which dependences I need to install to make it appear
<TJ-> nolsen_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Greeter
<RandomNoob> Hello guys. I have weird question. Ubuntu hurts my eyes. The color of screen is not good.  on of the screen i feel like Ubuntu orange http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette.
<nolsen_> TJ-: That doesn't really explain how to use cinnamon's greeter.
<dcope> i'm trying to run an ubuntu machine without a display connected and just use it by VNC. i keep getting this error : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1556911/Screen%20Shot%202015-12-12%20at%201.44.30%20PM.png
<sjjenni> I have a postfix installation and mail is working well, I want to use virtual_alias_domains and so I added that to my config, set up /etc/postfix/virtual, ran newalias and postmap and restarted postfix - I now get, according to the log, use unknown in virtual user table.  What have I forgotten to set ?
<dcope> is it possible to just vnc as if i had a display connected to the machine?
<SlidingHorn> wachin: kdenlive is a KDE application, and IIRC, Studio uses XFCE.  You'll have to download a bunch of KDE libs, etc.   First:     sudo apt-get install kdenlive frei0r-plugins dvgrab recordmydesktop dvdauthor mkisofs             Once finished, then:    sudo apt-get install kde-runtime   (this will install a LOT of libs)
 * SlidingHorn will brb...needs coffee, etc.
<cardude419_> hey, anybody know how to convert a .qed to a .img? my google-fu wasn't strong enough.
<wachin> SlidingHorn: Go to
<wachin> SlidingHorn: the kde-runtime is installed but are in the same state
<ShantanuShady> Hi i'm having a problem with my ubuntu desktop first i thought it was because of something i broke but i i upgraded from 13.04 to 14.04 still the same , the problem is os gets stuck at shutdown i disabled plymouth animation so i can see what goes wrong and i see every program stops as the way its supposed to but stuck at "reboot : power down" then it stays like that forever some forums said to edit the gurb to force acpi but is it
<ShantanuShady>  safe ? please point me to right direction.Thanks
<TJ-> cardude419_: 'qemu-img'
<cardude419_> @TJ- "qemu-img: Unknown file format 'img'"
<cardude419_> @TJ- i used this command: "qemu-img convert -p -f qed -O img windows.qed windows.img"
<TJ-> cardude419_: well, what is 'img' supposed to be? what file-format?
<cardude419_> @TJ- .img is the output file format, .qed is the input
<TJ-> cardude419_: "qemu-img --help" reports the supported file-formats. I'd assume that 'img' meant 'raw'
<cardude419_> @TJ- ill try that
<cardude419_> @TJ- yep that worked, thanks
<TJ-> cardude419_: right, it would, but is what was written what you expect 'img' files to be?
<cardude419_> @TJ- probably, i will see when its done
<TJ-> cardude419_: 'raw' is literally like taking a bit-wise copy of a hard disk image. If that is what you mean by 'img' all well and good
<cardude419_> @TJ- yes
<arunpyasi> Guys, how to fix this ? configure: error: ffmpeg shared libraries not found. Make sure ffmpeg is compiled as shared libraries using the --enable-shared option
<arunpyasi> OerHeks: ^^
<OerHeks> arunpyasi,  that means you have to compile the whole ffmpeg yourself
<SlidingHorn> wachin: did you run *both* commands?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, sorry just now read your last post to me ! Can you help me make sure I can boot from backup kernel; if u have a link with info - would be great
<wachin> <SlidingHorn> yes
<arunpyasi> OerHeks: I did that but again while compining ffmpeg-php I got the error again
<ShantanuShady>  Hi ChanServ i'm having a problem with my ubuntu desktop first i thought it was because of something i broke but i i upgraded from 13.04 to 14.04 still the same , the problem is os gets stuck at shutdown i disabled plymouth animation so i can see what goes wrong and i see every program stops as the way its supposed to but stuck at "reboot : power down" then it stays like that forever some forums said to edit the gurb to force acpi
<ShantanuShady>  but is it safe ? please point me to right direction.Thanks
<falcon_x> hello ubuntus
<OerHeks> arunpyasi, maybe you run into the reason why that package is obsolete.
 * Paaltomo hugs falcon_x
<falcon_x> lovely ... Paaltomo ... I have questions , do you have answers?
<Paaltomo> what's the best partition manager for Ubuntu :)
<Paaltomo> haha I also have questions :3
<falcon_x> Gparted
<Paaltomo> great thanks :)
<arunpyasi> OerHeks: hm.. yeah I needed to setup this cause I needed to setup ClipBucket.. :P
<Paaltomo> maybe I can help with yours :3
<SlidingHorn> wachin: please post the output of      apt-cache policy kdelibs-bin     to a pastebin for me
<falcon_x> well ... I was about to ask "how hard is it for a newbie to tackle around with kali linux penetration tools
<falcon_x> ?
<Obviosly> Neeed help with ubuntu
<OerHeks> falcon_x, very hard in this channel
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Maybe the symlink has now been establised after the reboot ? .. show again ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ' . see what is to be done .
<Obviosly> The Boot Grub Windows is bad
<wachin> SlidingHorn: http://pastebin.com/gNq6hvpN
<SlidingHorn> Paaltomo: there's never really a "best" program for everyone's purposes.  It's all about your preferences and what you like.  That being said, gparted seems to be the general standard around here :)
<Obviosly> when i enter windows..the screen goes to some thing bad
<Paaltomo> For sure, I actually had a more specific problem in that case, SlidingHorn
<Paaltomo> I encrypted the main drive when i installed Ubuntu just now and I want to partition it
<Paaltomo> GParted doesn't seem to want to divide the encrypted drive
<Bashing-om> Obviosly: Video card and driver ?
<SlidingHorn> Paaltomo: have you read this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<Paaltomo> kickass thanks a lot bruv
 * Paaltomo purrs and paws at SlidingHorn 
<SlidingHorn> !bug 1519099 | wachin this may apply to you
<ubottu> bug 1519099 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "no icons on ubuntu 15.10. ; program freezes often "clip couldn't be updated"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519099
<wachin> ubottu: Thanks for the info
<ubottu> wachin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SlidingHorn> wachin: if this affects you as well, be sure to sign into launchpad and add yourself to the list
<wachin> <SlidingHorn> ok
<Bashing-om> Obviosly: ^^ Are you watching the channel ?
<masaccio> hi
<masaccio> ola
<SlidingHorn> masaccio: do you have an ubuntu support request?
<masaccio> no
<SlidingHorn> !pt | masaccio :)
<ubottu> masaccio :): Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<masaccio> I don't understand you
<thepeter> masaccio: SlidingHorn was thinking that you speak spanish
<SlidingHorn> thepeter: masaccio: well, portuguese, but yeah...
<daftykins> english only in here, thanks
<masaccio> kmon
<thepeter> SlidingHorn: uhm sorry :)
<thepeter> daftykins: aye aye sir :P
<BlueProtoman> I'm about to nuke my PC and reinstall both Windows and Linux.  However, this time I want a common partition shared between them for data that's not OS-specific (like my music, my code, my DropBox contents, etc.).  Which file system should I use?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: i'd go either NTFS or exFAT
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Why one or the other?
<platnorm> hello
<SlidingHorn> BlueProtoman: what daftykins said...here's more info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239320/which-file-system-do-i-select-for-sharing-files-between-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: no huge edge to one over the other, exFAT will require additional packages be installed in Ubuntu... nothing much else to say
<akik> is exfat support native?
<akik> i mean non-fuse
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Well, I gotta be mindful of Windows, too, right?
<platnorm> exit
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: which reads exFAT and NTFS just fine
<daftykins> hence me suggesting them
<masaccio> OOOOhhhh ola chcos
<artois> akik: not fuse
<artois> exfat is the unicorn-est fat
<daftykins> masaccio: support only in here, nonsensical blabbering and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks.
<akik> i think i'll stick with ntfs
<JeDa> masaccio: Español en #Ubuntu-es - off-topic en #ubuntu-offtopic
<zero_> holaaa!!!!
<lotuspsychje> !es | zero_
<ubottu> zero_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Obviosly> HEy which is faster exfat or NTFS
<Obviosly> anyon?
<Obviosly> which is faster EXFAT or NTFS?
<^Magizian^> Cheap HydroAtomic Power       http://magizian.net
<TJ-> Obviosly: neither. they don't move
<Obviosly> TJ the answer is Ur MOMFAT is faster
<artois> Obviosly: for flash, probably fat
<artois> if it's a usb stick, just use plain fat until you actually have a reason to have a file greater than 4GB
<Obviosly> Do you have any reason to backup that ..statement artois?
<artois> Obviosly: sure
<Obviosly> can you tell me please sir?
<SlidingHorn> !ot | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<artois> Obviosly: https://www.google.com/search?q=fat%20ntfs%20faster%20flash moreover, easily tested
<Obviosly> Can i  create a filesystem on my own? which is fastest in USB?
<Broblem> Obviosly
<Obviosly> You have a broblem?
<Broblem> Obviosly
<lotuspsychje> Broblem, Obviosly stop that please
<Obviosly> we both same ahahahah
<Broblem> its me HAHAHAHAH
<Broblem> kiwi irc and freenode irc
<SlidingHorn> Everyone:  Please cut the off-topic banter.  If you want to talk casually,  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Obviosly> ahahahahah
<lotuspsychje> Obviosly: stop it, only ubuntu support here
<Broblem> How to repair ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> !detail | Broblem
<Obviosly> Broblem u got a broblem bro
<Broblem> ya man i need to repair my ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> !details | Broblem  (oops)
<ubottu> Broblem  (oops): Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Obviosly> Why wanna do that bro
<daftykins> Obviosly: exFAT would make sense
<Broblem> itz cause whenever i boot...to windows this ubuntu fucks up my screen in pink background and lines
<Obviosly> You cant fix that by reinstalling ubuntu bro
<OerHeks> Obviosly = Broblem  have fun helping a troll.
<Broblem> then how do i fix it?>
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Obviosly Broblem
<ubottu> Obviosly Broblem: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Broblem> OerHeks..we are on public wifi ...stop being a smart ass
<Broblem> we aint same wtf
<Obviosly> you kidding me?
<Obviosly> we on public wifi dood
<SchrodingersScat> doesn't matter, you can still follow !guidelines
<Broblem> Does ubuntu spy on us?
 * phunyguy looks up
<phunyguy> Broblem: last warning
<Obviosly> No bro ubuntu is trusted
<Broblem> Warning for me why?
<popey> This is a support channel, not a discussion channel. Take chat elsewhere please.
<Broblem> im getting support from obvios;y
<mJimmer> Hello there I am trying to make a websocket app connection and I keep on getting the error  failed: Error in connection establishment: net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED    Not sure how to make sure that I can test ports
<SlidingHorn> same exact IP?  Obviosly Broblem
<Obviosly> LOLOL
<phunyguy> that fixes both.
<SlidingHorn> Thanks :)
<Paaltomo> yay
<Silvering> Hi everyone! I'm trying to install swift language on my ubuntu 15.10. My problem is that I receive this error message after installing swift and trying to see the version number : "cannot execute binary file : Exec format error." Any idea?
<mJimmer> I run netsat -auntp and it is not showing the network as open
<mJimmer> or the port I should say
<mJimmer> How do I open up ports ?  like say port 2020
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Thanks!
<popey> mJimmer, open the port to what?
<daftykins> Silvering: run "file" on the binary in question and see what the output is
<SlidingHorn> mJimmer: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj886yOjdfJAhWDWCYKHQffAP4QFggcMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FIptablesHowTo&usg=AFQjCNFFTs0Rz136RmZcfTU9GHfRiotKBQ&sig2=OL1pzVLy9U_IoMCzCvWHfA&bvm=bv.109910813,d.eWE
<SlidingHorn> oops  mJimmer :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<mJimmer> popey:  so I have a websocket app that is trying to connect to a different server and it just keeps on saying that that connection is refused.  I looked at the other server and the ports are open and able to talk from other mchines just not from Ubuntu server
<Silvering> daftykins: I'm just trying to do : swift -version.
<daftykins> Silvering: yes i know - and i'm saying to run 'file' on the swift binary you're executing.
<daftykins> "which swift" will give its' path
<popey> Silvering, you should see something like this -> swift: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, not stripped
<Silvering> which swift returns : /home/ubuntu/Desktop/swift-2.2-SNAPSHOT-2015-12-01-b-ubuntu15.10/urs/bin//swift
<nolsen_> Does anyone know how to change the default greeting from unity to cinnamon?
<popey> no, that's ls, you want "file"
<popey> like this:-
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Downloads/sw/swift-2.2-SNAPSHOT-2015-12-01-b-ubuntu15.10/usr/bin$ file swift
<popey> swift: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, not stripped
<lotuspsychje> swift is in repos also right
<popey> unlikely
<lotuspsychje> !info swift
<ubottu> swift (source: swift): distributed virtual object store - common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 26 kB, installed size 117 kB
<popey> not the same thin
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<popey> thing
<Bassem> i have two part ions c:\ windows 7 and d:\ empty, im trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS and it give me this message in the installing "this computer has no detected operating system"
<mJimmer> nolsen_:  look at dpkg-reconfigure <name of service >   or update-alternitives --configure
<mJimmer> nolsen_: not sure what the default for lightdm is
<mJimmer> nolsen_:  like if I was using gdm3 and I wanted to use sddm  I would do something like   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<Silvering> ok so 'file' returns ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, not stripped
<popey> Silvering, is this a 32-bit or 64-bit install of ubuntu?
<Silvering> 32bits
<popey> Silvering, with a username like "ubuntu" it looks like you're on a live iso?
<popey> thats why!
<nolsen_> mJimmer: That doesn't help me.
<21WAAF051> Hello guys, any idea why on my Thinkpad T410, *buntu 15.10 fresh install will sometimes boot fine, other times my screen will get stuck at black ( no cursor or anything shown ). It gets stuck on black after BIOS screen flashes.
<21WAAF051> Any Ubuntu flavors.
<popey> you can't run 64-bit binaries on 32-bit linux
<nolsen_> Does anyone else know?
<mJimmer> nolsen_:  really what happens if you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Silvering> popey : oups I stupid... So I need to download the 32bits package of swift ?
<nolsen_> I'm not running that command.
<popey> Silvering, or the 64-bit version of ubuntu, yeah
<popey> i dont think there is a 32-bit build of swift
<mJimmer> nolsen_:  why dont you google it.  or try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Bassem> im trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS on partion D: and it give me this message in the installing "this computer has no detected operating system"
<nolsen_> Does anyone know how to change the default greeting from unity to cinnamon?
<Silvering> popey : Right, I just checked
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: tried LTS also?
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: I wanted to use the latest version.
<21WAAF051> I will try it as well, but interested in using the latest version.
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: wich graphics card chipset?
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: command to check is?
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: sudo lshw -C video
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: one moment
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: your windows still boots?
<Bassem> yes it dos
<Bassem> it's the only operating system on my pc now
<Bassem> im using ubuntu from usb
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: but you say partition d was empty right
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: windows on c?
<davidleon> i'm trying to compress a folder of jpg files into webp files. however the cwebp program doesn't support * identifier
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Abe> Bassem: you have to create a dual-boot partition, you can find lots of information about that on the Internet
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, yes on c and i want to install ubuntu on empty d partion
<davidleon> I tried using pipe. But pipe doesn't transfer the filename as one argument. because of the file names containing space.
<davidleon> btw, any bultin support of webp to ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> nolsen_: you've already installed cinnamon, I assume?  You should be able to select if from your session options when you log in
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: Nvidia GT218M [NVS 3100M]
<lotuspsychje> !info webp | davidleon
<ubottu> davidleon: webp (source: libwebp): Lossy compression of digital photographic images.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.3-1.3 (wily), package size 60 kB, installed size 200 kB
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: really strange how it will boot up just fine some times, then it will get stuck on black other times!
<davidleon> lotuspsychje: i know this pack and installed it
<nolsen> Does anyone know how to change the default greeting from unity to cinnamon?
<davidleon> lotuspsychje: the issue is all other seems not supporting webp. e.g. image viwer or file manager
<davidleon> and i need a smart one-line script to handle the cwebp program
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: can you still check wich driver in use?
<__null> f
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: nouveau
<davidleon> i wish cwebp *.jpg -o *.webp would work
<davidleon> but it doesn't
<Bassem> it dosnt give much help.. it dos not tell what to do when i get my message this computer have no operating system
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: try an nvidia driver from additional drivers section
<mJimmer> Ok So I have opened up the incomming commection and still getting the same error that it can not connect to that ws:XXX.XXX.X.X:1234
<davidleon> for f in *.jpg;do echo "cwebp -q 95 \""$f"\" -o \"`echo "$f" | sed -r 's/([^\.]*)\.jpg/\1\.webp/g' `\"";done
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: Could it driver issue? Strange because it works some time, like right now, it booted up fine. If I go and reboot, most likely will get stuck on black screen after BIOS screen flash up
<davidleon> this is the command i've got
<davidleon> but it doesn't support file name containing spaces
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: can you check additional drivers, wich drivers show up for your system?
<Ben64> mJimmer: what are you trying to do
<davidleon> \""$f\" doesn't help to make the filename into one argument
<lotuspsychje> davidleon: please easy on the enter button, best to re-ask your main issue once in a while here
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: I selected and applied Nvidia binary driver 340.96 340 updates on the driver list
<21WAAF051> waiting to apply and reboot
<21WAAF051> thanks
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: do you have the 340 also, (not updates)
<mJimmer> Ben64:  I have a websocket server that is on a machine on my localnet.   I have a bridged VM running on this net with LAMP  I want to make a webapp that conencts to my Qt/C++ websocket server and what not.
<21WAAF051> ah yes
<davidleon> for f in *.jpg;do cwebp -q 95 "$f" -o `echo "$f" | sed -r 's/([^\.]*)\.jpg/\1\.webp/g' `;done  <-- this one doesn't support file name containing spaces.
<21WAAF051> (Recommended driver)
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: try the 340 yes
<azizLIGHT> whats steams problem? why cant i close it to tray? it always minimizes
<lotuspsychje> !steam | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: are you using the 358 driver?
<azizLIGHT> im using.... lemme see
<azizLIGHT> how do i check
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: additional drivers section
<Ben64> mJimmer: so its a networking problem?
<azizLIGHT> lotuspsychje: looks like im using 352
<mJimmer> Ben64:  and I keep on getting the error  WebSocket connection to 'ws://XXX.XXX.X.X:1234' failed: Error in connection establishment: net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<21WAAF051> lotuspsychje: rebooted, stuck on black again ( no cursor or anything, just black screen )
<21WAAF051> ugh
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: can you try a previous perhaps, i heard there are known issues on several drivers and steam
<mJimmer> Ben64:  but the ports are open in iptables and also on remote machine (which is on local)
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: try 14.04.3 mate
<Ben64> mJimmer: yep, sounds like networking issue. connection refused = port isn't open ... maybe try ##networking
<ioria> mJimmer, maybe a ssl certificate issue ....
<azizLIGHT> lotuspsychje: how do i know which of these belongs to a ppa or which of those belongs to the other ppa (xorg-edgers vs nvidia graphics-drivers)
<lotuspsychje> 21WAAF051: or a nomodeset on 15.04
<mJimmer> ioria:  it is not wss it is ws
<mJimmer> meaning that it is not using ssl
<azizLIGHT> lotuspsychje: http://i.imgur.com/NfDOHfG.png
<mJimmer> but I could I guess but I do not think that that is a issue
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: we dont support ppa's here mate, try a previous driver perhaps and retest steam
<azizLIGHT> ok
<Bassem> ubuntu can't detect my windows 7
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: or ask the #steam or #gamingonlinux channel for known issues with steam
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: those guys are pretty up to date
<Bassem> i want to install it but it says this this computer currently has no detected operating systems ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Bassem, open a terminal and do , sudo update-grub
<Bassem> BluesKaj, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'
<BluesKaj> Bassem, are you on live-media ubuntu, like a usb or cd ?
<Bassem> BluesKaj, yes i want to install it
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Bassem is currently running the Ubuntu installer, but it is not discovering the already-installed Windows 7, so no way to proceed with a dula-boot isntall
<TJ-> Bassem: run "sudo os-prober" see what it tells you
<Bassem> online it says he easiest way to fix the problem is to run fixparts, which comes with Ubuntu in the gdisk package
<Bassem> is this right?
<BluesKaj> so he has no ext4 parttition to install ubuntu
<Bassem> TJ-, it says nothing
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, well that is the same tool the installer uses to discover existing OSs, so that explains why
<davemwi> hello. longtime Fedora user here, trying out Ubuntu. I'm having trouble with my CD-ROM/DVD drive being recognized. The only way I've been able to find a hint of the drive is with dmesg, but I dont' know where to go from here.
<TJ-> Bassem: so, now let's find out what is on the system. do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit", then do "pastebinit <( sudo parted -l )" and tell us the URL of the pastebin it gives you
<TJ-> davemwi: usually there's a symlink to such devices as /dev/dvd, /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrw, /dev/sr0 and similar
<davemwi> TJ-: yep, not seeing anything like that...
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Bassem If this is a UEFI machine, and attempting to boot ubuntu  UEFI with Windows installed leagcy, would this be the result "  currently has no detected operating systems " ?
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13977629/
<Bassem> Bassem, so what can i do?
<Bassem> Bassem, the motherboard is asrock z68 pro 3
<BluesKaj> Bassem, how old is this pc?
<ioria> davemwi, sudo lshw -C disk
<Bassem> BluesKaj, its new one
<davemwi> ioria: USB and SCSI and then the output...should I send to pastebin
<Gaz_> I'm running ubuntu server and both my root and boot partitions are full so I booted ubuntu live and used gparted to resize the root partition, applied the change and checked it showed the new size. When i boot back into ubuntu server the login screen is still telling me the old size, what am i missing to resize the partitions?
<ioria> davemwi, yep
<lotuspsychje> Gaz_: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys can assist you better
<BluesKaj> Bassem, did you wipe the hdd to install W7?
<vladimir_tango> Hello everyone! i am from Apatity
<Gaz_> ok thanks
<Bassem> BluesKaj, no just format the c: partition
<lotuspsychje> !ru | vladimir_tango
<ubottu> vladimir_tango: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TJ-> Bassem: now do "pastebinit <( sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda )"
<Bassem> i have 3 partitions c = 100 Gb "windows , d = 100 Gb empty, e= 800 which have all my data
<vladimir_tango> i use samsunglapton and ubuntu
<vladimir_tango> can i install usb-bluetooth ? and how?
<Bassem> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Bassem> Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | vladimir_tango
<ubottu> vladimir_tango: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<davemwi> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13977785/
<vladimir_tango> help
<ioria> davemwi, could be a   pin problem ( set to Slave , try Master) or unlikely, not supported ...
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13977838/
<davemwi> ioria: I think the pin is the only thing I have left to check...
<ioria> davemwi, lsblk
<davemwi> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13977853/
<Abe> Bassem: go into live cd and install gparted, you could do your partitioning yourself, but be careful
<ioria> davemwi, usually is sr0 ...
<davemwi> ioria: yeah, well, I think the pin is the only thing I can do now.
<Red_Phionix> yo
<mJimmer> NVM I was able to get it to work.  Had to set the server and off 127.0.0.1 to its ip and change the client webapp to the servers hostname.  Odd but works
<Bassem> Abe, its already partitioned
<TJ-> Bassem: that looks good (I notice not all the disk space is used). Now do "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda* )"
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978017/
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: make your life easy and install ubuntu single, loose win once and for good :p
<jesuslovesyouthi> Does anyone think that a git repo could be used in connection with apt package manager? Specifically, I'm wondering if there is an easy way to say up to date with this: https://necolas.github.io/normalize.css/    I would prefer not to use an additional package manager beyond what I have already with ubuntu and I don't know if the ones shown on that web page are for apt or not.
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, not yet im still new to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: ubuntu has everything you need mate
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, thats why i need to try it first
<Bassem> sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<Bassem> FixParts 0.8.8
<Bassem> Loading MBR data from /dev/sda
<Bassem> NOTICE: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition!
<Bassem> The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table.
<Bassem> Do you want to delete them (if you answer 'Y', this will happen
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: virtual machine
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, so that basically confirms the 3 partitions are NTFS, but as we saw earlier os-prober cannot detect the installed OS. That suggests there's something unusual in the layout of the Windows file-systems, since os-prober looks for very specific files to be present to classify a file-system as containing an operating system
<ioria> Bassem, you have Win 7 on gpt ?  have you an EFI mb ?
<jesuslovesyouthi> specifically, what I'm after is for it to be pulled in with updates whenever I do an apt-get update / upgrade
<Bassem> ioria, yes
<lotuspsychje> jesuslovesyouthi: well adding ppa's that wont work
<ioria> Bassem, and did you start ubuntu media with the efi label ?
<Bassem> ioria, yes
<ioria> Bassem, can you boot the livecd ?
<Bassem> ioria, im on live usb
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978292/
<ioria> Bassem, sudo parted -l
<TJ-> ioria: we have that already at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13977629/
<ioria> Bassem, fixparts should do the job
<TJ-> ioria: fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13977838/
<TJ-> ioria: blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978017/
<TJ-> ioria: the basic issue is os-prober doesn't find the signs of a Windows OS in the NTFS partitions
<ioria> TJ- ok....
<TJ-> Bassem: for now, say "NO" to fixing the partitions until we know precisely what is going on
<Bassem> TJ-, ok im waiting for you
<TJ-> Bassem: "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/sda{1,2,3}"
<TJ-> Bassem: "for p in 1 2 3; do sudo mount /dev/sda${p} /mnt/sda${p}; done"
<BluesKaj> well, i suppose if dparted was used to create an ext4 partition ubiquity will find it if manual partitioning is used
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978376/
<BluesKaj> gparted rather
<jesuslovesyouthi> Is there any add on for apt that extends its capability to become a package manager for git? Or is there a package manager for git? Or an add on to git that makes it function like a package manager?
<Bassem> TJ-, didnt get the second step
<BluesKaj> I never let ubiquity do any auto partitioning
<TJ-> Bassem: you mean it reported an error, or you missed out doing it?
<Jack3k3> Hi Im having some issues with dual screens. Firstly, its setting the wrong one as the primary monitor, which is easy to change by runnign the xrandr command however once I do so I have some weird behavior
<Jack3k3> Example matlab is open on primary monitor, if I right click in matlab, the right click menu opens on the secondary monitor always
<Bassem> TJ-,  i typed sudo parted -l and thats what i got
<Jack3k3> Any ideas how to fix this? I'm assuming theres some confusion between the primray/secondary monitor
<TJ->  Bassem OK, don't worry about the partition table for now, what we want to know about is what is in those file-systems
<Bassem> TJ-,  ok im with you
<TJ-> Bassem: if you've done those previous 2 steps, now do "for p in 1 2 3; do ls -latr /mnt/sda${p}/ ; done"
<Bassem> TJ-,  now i did sudo mkdir -p /mnt/sda{1,2,3}
<Bassem> what next
<TJ-> Bassem: "for p in 1 2 3; do sudo mount /dev/sda${p} /mnt/sda${p}; done"
<Oregon_Mike> hey all
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | Jack3k3 try this?
<ubottu> Jack3k3 try this?: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<TJ-> Bassem: then do  "pastebinit <( for p in 1 2 3; do ls -latr /mnt/sda${p}/ ; done )"
<Bassem> TJ-, sudo mount /dev/sda${p} /mnt/sda${p}
<Bassem> mount: mount point /mnt/sda does not exist
<Oregon_Mike> need to connect my ps3 for blue ray movie to line in on pc...anyway to do this in ubuntu mate?
<Oregon_Mike> ubuntu seems to see the line in but I can't hear the audio?
<TJ-> Bassem: you need to execute the entire commands in one line - type, or preferably copy/paste, everything inside the double  quote marks
<belovedk_> Oregon_Mike: you mean line in like microphone input?
<Jack3k3> Hmm Lotuspsychje, no luck with that
<Jack3k3> I do seem to notice that the problem only is occuring the matlab
<Jack3k3> all other right click menus show up on the correct screen
<Oregon_Mike> yeah sorta
<Oregon_Mike> you know how you have the line in on sound card
<Oregon_Mike> i have done it way in the past with win 8
<Oregon_Mike> just seeing if i can line in with ubuntu
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978550/
<belovedk_> Ahh, you have to monitor it then. It won't just play on the computer
<belovedk_> You can use pulseaudio to monitor it or jack
<TJ-> Bassem: ahhh, something else may have those open. can you do "pastebinit <( mount )"
<happyfr0gg> Where can I go to learn about the minimum hardware requirements for Ubuntu 16.04?
<jesuslovesyouthi> does apt have anything like an add on or a module? Is it possible to code something to extend apt's functionality?
<lotuspsychje> happyfr0gg: #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978605/
<happyfr0gg> lotuspsychje - Is that a channel?
<lotuspsychje> happyfr0gg: yes sir
<happyfr0gg> lotuspsychje - okay, thanks.
<chaence> I have a general question xP
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, so sda1 and sda3 have been auto-mounted by the udisks daemon. sda2 we have mounted ourselves, so now we can check out their contents. New command to follow.
<lotuspsychje> chaence: shoot if its ubuntu related
<Bassem> TJ-, ok what to do
<TJ-> Bassem: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /media/ubuntu/C0CE687FCE686F98/ /mnt/sda2/ /media/ubuntu/086D1D34086D1D34/ )"
<chaence> Okay, so, I really really want to get rid of my Windows OS. It's constantly buggy and Ubuntu seems like the BEST option. I am very skilled in CMD & other programming platforms but I want a way to install Ubuntu x64 without a CD/USB.
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978647/
<lotuspsychje> !usb | chaence
<ubottu> chaence: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bassem> TJ-,  its my windows 7 partition
<lotuspsychje> chaence: or grub iso install, interested?
<nichlas> chaence: without USB?
<chaence> Yeah. If worst comes to worst I'll buy a CD from ubuntu
<OerHeks> chaence, without usb or dvd or cfcard, isoboot only works if you have grub installed already
<chaence> I'll try grub iso
<Jack3k3> Is there a way to force primary monitor in Metacity?
<Oregon_Mike> maybe go in the mic?
<Oregon_Mike> hmm
<TJ-> Bassem: right, so /dev/sda3 looks like a separate DATA file-system for the user home directory, /dev/sda1 looks like the OS file-system, and /dev/sda2 looks... empty :)
<lotuspsychje> chaence: more info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Bassem> yes my d:\ partition is empty and its 100 GB
<chaence> lotuspsychje: thank you! before installing should i format my C:\ drive if I want to remove windows completely?
<lotuspsychje> chaence: this method only works with grub right
<TJ-> Bassem: give me a couple of minutes to read the source-code of os-prober - I've forgotten what it looks for specifically to tell if an OS exists
<chaence> o yea
<Bassem> tk ok take your time will wait for you
<lotuspsychje> chaence: and you dont need to format, ubuntu setup will do that for you
<Bassem> TJ-, ok take your time will wait for you
<chaence> okay
<lotuspsychje> chaence: any reason you dont want usb?
<belovedk_> Oregon_Mike: JACK is the best at that job,  but it can get complicated trying to install it.
<OerHeks> chaence, isoboot only works if you have grub installed already
<chaence> lotuspsychje: I'd prefer not to use USB as right now I'm not home & I need a simple solution, but if all else fails I have a USB ready
<chaence> OerHeks: do I install grub from the command line?
<OerHeks> ..lets do it the hard way :-D
<belovedk_> If you want to try, look Cadence
<TJ-> Bassem: in case you want to follow along, the os-prober shell script that recognises Windows is at /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/20microsoft
<OerHeks> ha ha .. no
<lotuspsychje> chaence: you have only windows right now?
<chaence> yes
<chaence> i want everything gone
<chaence> just to start over
<Bassem> TJ-, so
<lotuspsychje> chaence: do it the usb way mate
<TheRinger> ^^^]\
<TheRinger> winblows
<belovedk_> You can first try pulseaudio. pactl load- module module- loopback
<chaence> i guess i have no choice xP
<Bassem> TJ-, what should i do
<chaence> the only sd i have with my atm is a crappy 1gb sandisk and i tried the mini.iso but windows REFUSES to boot from it
<chaence> so i'll wait til i get home
<lotuspsychje> chaence: mini isnt very reccomended for regular use
<Oregon_Mike> belovedk: jack? is that an app in the software center?
<chaence> yeah x(
<belovedk_> It's an audio server. Yes
<lotuspsychje> chaence: another hardway is to use (not reccomended wubi) on 12.04 and then install the grub to iso method with 14.04
<davemwi> hello, can anyone help me try to get my cd/dvd drive recognized? I just checked the pins as I've read a lot about needing to switch it from 'slave' to 'master' but this is a laptop and that pin if it exists, is buried somewhere obscure. Isn't there anything that I can do? Seems so wrong that the drive can be used to setup Ubuntu, but after that I can't use it.
<daftykins> davemwi: if it worked to install, and the BIOS recognises it, it doesn't need any channel selection changing - also this was only for old PATA (IDE) drives, not more modern SATA ones made in the last many years
<Bassem> TJ-, ??
<chaence> sigh
<chaence> okay.
<SchrodingersScat> Oregon_Mike: yes, with some setup you can use the jack controls to patch input to output via software
<davemwi> daftykins: then maybe there's something I can do to get it to recognize the drive? I've tried several commands at the shell and the only one that ever revealed anything was dmesg
<daftykins> Bassem: be patient.
<chaence> i guess in the mean time i can use a VM software and run the iso from there
<chaence> to hold me over
<daftykins> davemwi: yeah, it detects the drive fine i assume? (you can pastebin dmesg and link me)
<Andy_> hi
<Andy_> i'm using Lubuntu..does it support OpenOffice?
<lotuspsychje> andyfied: better try libreoffice
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, it looks as if os-prober will be writing debug log entries to /var/log/syslog. Can you "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<lotuspsychje> Guest35612: try libreoffice
<Guest35612> what is libreoffice? is is a replacement of openoffice?
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978918/
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice | Guest35612
<ubottu> Guest35612: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 147 kB
<davemwi> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978931/
<lotuspsychje> Guest35612: not a replacement, an alternative
<Guest35612> which one is better?
<lotuspsychje> Guest35612: in my opinion id go for libreoffice
<daftykins> davemwi: so what discs have you tested in there?
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, as Bashing-om suggested much earlier, the cause is confirmed in that log: "20microsoft: debug: Skipping legacy bootloaders on UEFI system" - it means that on that system Windows is booting in Legacy/BIOS mode, but you've booted the Ubuntu installer in UEFI mode
<davemwi> daftykins: well, so far just a blank cd-rw...I can try another one.
<Guest35612> how do i get libreoffice in lubuntu?
<Bassem> TJ-, so what to do
<daftykins> davemwi: put back in the ubuntu disc so you can see the data mounted?
<TJ-> Bassem: so the obvious - although arguably not the best - solution is to reboot and ensure the system boots the installer in Legacy/BIOS mode too
<lotuspsychje> Guest35612: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Bassem> TJ-,  how can i do that?
<davemwi> daftykins: Hmmpph! Just put another one in, and everything looks fine...I'll be...
<Bassem> TJ-,  my motherboard is asrock z68 pro 3
<TJ-> Bassem: doing that will mean the Linux GRUB bootloader will replace the Windows boot-strap code that is currently in sector 0 of the disk. I'd suggest we take a back-up of that sector and put it somewhere safe so its easy to restore if things go wrong
<Guest35612> can i use the user interface to get it instead of typing in the command? sorry, i'm a newbie to linux
<lotuspsychje> Guest35612: you can use debi on lubuntu also yes
<Bassem> TJ-, how can i take backup of that sector?
<daftykins> davemwi: mmm a RW media with no file system would likely do absolutely nothing :)
<lotuspsychje> Guest35612: or type sudo apt-get install libreoffice (from a terminal)
<TJ-> Bassem: try this: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/ubuntu/C0CE687FCE686F98/mbr-sector.bin bs=512 count=1"
<Guest35612> what is debi please?
<lotuspsychje> Guest35612: try software center on lubuntu
<Bassem> TJ-,  done
<Bassem> TJ-, so what to do now
<davemwi> daftykins: yeah...i get that. I was trying to burn some files to a blank one though, and brasero was only giving me the option to burn it to an iso image...not to the drive...
<TJ-> Bassem: check the file is there: "ls -l /media/ubuntu/C0CE687FCE686F98/*.bin" and is 512 bytes in size
<Guest35612> ok thanks
<daftykins> davemwi: you wanted a copy-paste kind of session on there?
<Bassem> TJ-, -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 512 Dec 12 21:32 /media/ubuntu/C0CE687FCE686F98/mbr-sector.bin
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 512 in boost (Ubuntu) "Lots of missing headers!" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512
<Bassem> TJ-, where it been copied to?
<TJ-> Bassem: now reboot, and at the PC's manual boot menu, be careful to identify and select the option that will boot the USB installer in Legacy/BIOS mode, not EFI mode. How you identify that is motherboard-dependent, so you'll have to use your smarts to figure out which boot menu entry is correct.
<TJ-> Bassem: it's in the root directory of the Windows 7 OS file-system
<davemwi> daftykins: there was 'Audio Project' and I went through that process, built the contents, and then 'Burn' only gave me the option to burn to an iso file...let me try again
<Oregon_Mike> in software center, is it called Jack Mixer?
<davemwi> daftykins: ok...I think I see what happened. I put the disk in after Brasero was opened. This time I did it the other way around...now I can burn to disk :) lol
<daftykins> doh!
<ashic> trying to get ubuntu 15.10 host running on new dell precision 5510. kernel recognizes synaptics touchpad, it shows up in xinput list, ans is enabled in settings > mouse and touchpad. however no touches, clicks, etc. are registering in ubuntu. any ideas?
<TJ-> ashic: sounds like a common issue, I think we've had a couple of people this last week or so with similar problems
<SchrodingersScat> !info qjackctl | Oregon_Mike If I recall correctly, this package is helpful.
<ubottu> Oregon_Mike If I recall correctly, this package is helpful.: qjackctl (source: qjackctl): User interface for controlling the JACK sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1build1 (wily), package size 438 kB, installed size 1727 kB
<nico103> hi
<belovedk_> Oregon_Mike: you can use this also kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories to install cadence, it gives you good graphic control.. You can  connect to any input to any output
<nico103> I'm trying to resize a vbox virtual disk holding / for an Ubuntu 14.04 system
<nico103> so I've resized the disk in VBox
<ashic> TJ: :( was hoping to finally go linux only with the new machine...no trackpad makes it tough.
<nico103> but I can't resize / without resizing the partition, and I can't do that without moving the swap partition, which is inside an extended partition
<nico103> the extended partition is two blocks larger than the swap partition
<belovedk_> Just follow the instructions there to add the ppa, then sudo apt-get install cadence
<nico103> gparted doesn't seem to be that smart
<nico103> so...  should I just delete that extended partition?  does it hold any boot artifacts?
<Bassem> TJ-, ok i'll give it a try
<TJ-> ashic: I'm not sure what solution those users found; someone else here may have taken note
<ashic> TJ: fingers crossed...
<TJ-> ashic: you could use some test tools to see if raw events are being received from the device, but ignored by the X  server event system
<TJ-> ashic: if you can identify which device it is, use "sudo evtest /dev/input/eventX" to test it where 'X' is the number of the correct node in /dev/input/event*
<ashic> TJ: xinput test 15 (15 is the device id) shows no events when touchpad is used
<TJ-> ashic: right, so try evtest, find out if there are any events
<invapid2> is there anyway to get a package deleted on ubuntu's launchpad
<invapid2> (if it's completely out of date, so people don't download it)
<Ben64> what package
<TJ-> ashic: the other user 'limp' (I found their issue in my logs from 5th Dec) had multiple event* devices for the same physical device. In the /var/log/Xorg.0.log it said something like 'Ignoring duplicate input device' - it had jsut used the 1st input it found, rather than the input that delivered the events
<invapid2> hackrf - but I've only confirmed it's bad on ubuntu 14 LTS
<TJ-> ashic: I think the solution was a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf entry for the input device
<invapid2> at least for 14 LTS - the correct thing to do right now is install from source
<Ben64> invapid2: how is it bad, where is it from, are you the maintainer
<ashic> TJ: hmm...checking after i get evtest running. seems like  evtest /dev/input/event15 shows some hdmi stuff, while xinput list has touchpad as 15. so might well be the cause.
<ashic> TJ: Interesting...log shows: [    63.032] (--) synaptics: DLL06E5:01 06CB:7A13 UNKNOWN: touchpad found [    63.033] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
<TJ-> ashic: I noticed the eventX numbers can be different to the device ID, so dont' get caught out
<TJ-> ashic: right, so that suggests its USB-connect with device ID 06CB:7A13
<ashic> TJ: Seems touchpad is registered twice...one as Unknown and once as Synaptics
<TJ-> ashic: right, this sounds very like what I was describing. check the Xorg.0.log for those 'duplicate ignored' messages
<Guest17422> So I'm trying to add a mail account through the ubuntu online accounts thing. Can I specify what port to connect to SMTP over?
<invapid2> Ben64: just submitted a bug report for it on launchpad, perhaps someone with proper permissions would remove it
<invapid2> don't really understand the package system
<stillfaraway12> how to change my Nick password if i forgot it ??
<stillfaraway12> Help please !
<stillfaraway12> i need to reset my pass
<TJ-> stillfaraway12: do /msg nickserv sendpass <nickname>
<Bassem> TJ-, ok when i go to the boot meny i get 3 option 1- sata and my harddisk, 2- usb and my usbdrive, 3- uefi :usb  so when i select the second choice i get blank screen and white dash only keep glowing and nothing else
<ashic__> TJ: evtest is showing no events from touchpad (even with Unknown disabled)
<stillfaraway12> TJ- ; it says " stillfaraway12 is not registered.
<nico103> hmmm, never mind
<nico103> I think i got it
<stillfaraway12> stillfaraway12 ; can i send it to my email ?
<stillfaraway12> TJ-*
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, so option 2 is the correct one. the 'white dash' sounds like the ISO image hasn't been loaded correctly, or doesn't contain the correct Legacy/BIOS bootstrap code. How did you write the ISO to the USB ?
<lotuspsychje> stillfaraway12: join #freenode for such issues
<TJ-> stillfaraway12: you'd best ask in #freenode for those kinds of network issues
<stillfaraway12> Ok
<Bassem> TJ-, i download the iso from ubuntu site and use and application in it's tutorial on how to make usb bootable
<staticsn0w> Bassem what os are you on
<staticsn0w> Win Mac or something else
<Bassem> staticsn0w, now i run uefi:usb to try ubuntu
<staticsn0w> Bassem tell me the os you have installed on your pc
<Bassem> staticsn0w, windows 7
<TJ-> Bassem: did you use a Window 7 tool to write the ISO to the USB device?
<Bassem> TJ-, i used that application Universal USB Installer
<staticsn0w> Bassem ok, you arent a mac user, good :D
<staticsn0w> all you have to do is download unetbootin and follow the instructions
<ashic__> Bassem: had some fun with usb, pcie, uefi. had to do this: uefi boot in bios, then uefi boot to ubuntu live usb>try without install>from OS install. as soon a files copied from usb and install starts, pull the usb disk. this is the only way i managed to get it all to work. (ubuntu 15.10)
<Bassem> ashic__, what do you mean
<TJ-> ashic__: the idea here is NOT to run the installer in UEFI mode, Bassem  NEEDS it in Legacy/BIOS mode to install alongside an existing Windows 7
<Voyage> My ubuntu says that the latest version of git it has is 1.9. Is it ok for me to download it?
<ashic__> Bassem, TJ: ahh...got it mixed up.
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: wich ubuntu version?
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> !info git trusty
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 2451 kB, installed size 19820 kB
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: sudo apt-get install git :p
<Bassem> TJ-, any other way than univeral usb installer
<nolsen> The repositories doesn't have mdm?
<Voyage> lotuspsychje, yes but I am asking about the version. The latest is 2.6 or something
<MonkeyDust> !find mdm
<ubottu> Found: mdm, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mdm&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nolsen> Not that mdm.
<lotuspsychje> !details | nolsen
<ubottu> nolsen: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TJ-> Bassem: I don't use Windows so I'm not sure; others here will be able to tell you better. Anyone know the best Windows tool/method for writing a pure ISO image to USB, rather than something that tries to insert its own bootloader?
<linux|newb> I've made a bootable USB for 15.10 and it works fine on one pc 1 but not pc 2. pc 2, after selecting usb boot medium just takes me to a flashing prompt, accepting no keyboard input
<MonkeyDust> nolsen  you mean mint display manager?
<Pici> That was an interesting ubottu !find result. /me makes a note to research it later.
<nolsen> mdm the desktop manager
<linux|newb> neither pc has UEFI so it's not a legacy issue
<nolsen> yes.
<linux|newb> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> nolsen  that's from a different different distro, ubuntu does not have it
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: universal usb installer performs pretty well normally
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  ya, I know, but talking in perspective of git?
<TJ-> linux|newb: sounds like PC2 has a buggy BIOS
<Hitechcg> TJ-: I believe there's a dd.exe somewhere
<Voyage> Can anyone tell me how to make the text color of my text and others as white? I can got to the colors section but I cant find the exact thing
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: care to try and help Bassem ? The USB booted in UEFI mode but shows flashing cursor in Legacy/BIOS mode, which is what he needs
<TJ-> Hitechcg: oh nirvana :D !!
<linux|newb> TJ-: stands to reason as no old distros boot from it anymore either... and they have in the past
<Hitechcg> Also, if not that, I prefer Rufus.
<linux|newb> TJ-: any way I can definitively check?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: im no dualboot specialist myself, but blink cursor useually means fastboot or secureboot not disabled
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: sounds like a job for EriC^^ :p
<nolsen> MonkeyDust: Well when I try to find it in a different repository, all the repositories end up with a 404 on apt-get update.
<ashic_> TJ: so...I can see two devices are vying for the touchpad, but in evtest, neither is receiving any input from the touchpad. next step?
<TJ-> linux|newb: I added a possible workaroud for that to the isolinux/syslinux boot-loader back in 2009 - not sure if you'll have it on that image though. Reboot, holding down the Ctrl key all the time and see if that forces it. It Ctrl doesn't seem to make an improvement, reboot again and hold down the Shift key
<Hitechcg> I've had to use dd (on Linux) to make bootable USBs lately because *cough* the built-in USB creator is broken
 * linux|newb has tried shift but not ctrl - brb
<linux|newb> TJ-: thanks
<MonkeyDust> nolsen  now you know why
<professornim> hey all
<nolsen> MonkeyDust: No, I get 404 on any external repository.
<professornim> looking for some help on changing the cursor size in 15.10
<MonkeyDust> nolsen  what is the output of  cat /etc/issue
<professornim> have googled my issue, tried a few commands, restarted my machine, to no effect
<nolsen> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> nolsen  don't mix repos of different didtro's
<lotuspsychje> professornim: unity-tweak-tool can get you other theme mouse pointer
<MonkeyDust> distro's*
<nolsen> MonkeyDust: I used the instructions for Ubuntu...
<linux|newb> yer, no bueno
<linux|newb> same flashing prompt
<MonkeyDust> nolsen  mdm belongs to mint, not to ubuntu
<linux|newb> it's so weird... especially as I've booted off some of these images before
<nolsen> Ugh, I'll just go compile it.
<MonkeyDust> nolsen  if you can make it work, put a howto or so online
<staticsn0w> im having a problem
<staticsn0w> :P
<nolsen> MonkeyDust: There already is!
<professornim> lotuspsychje: no dice
<nolsen> http://www.techbrown.com/install-cinnamon-2-6-on-ubuntu-14-15-linuxmint-17-1.shtml
<staticsn0w> i downloaded the minecraft launcher.jar file from minecraft.net but i cant run it :(
<auronandace> cinnamon is already in the repos
<professornim> unity-tweak-tool didn't change anything
<nolsen> auronandace: If you read it, you'll see that it also has mdm.
<OerHeks> nolsen, it has only trusty/precise candidates https://launchpad.net/~tsvetko.tsvetkov/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon
<TJ-> linux|newb: do you want to test my diagnostic MBR, to at least tell you if a buggy BIOS is the problem?
<nolsen> OerHeks: Then I can try using them :P
<nolsen> oh wow, it works.
<linux|newb> TJ-: yes please
<nolsen> Just use the Trusty candidate. :P
<TJ-> linux|newb: OK, first I'll link you to the very-well-commented source-code for it so you get an idea of its use and purpose, and I'll also link you to the bootstrap binary (435 bytes!)
<linux|newb> TJ-: cheers
<TJ-> linux|newb: Source/info: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/mbr-diag.S   Binary: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/mbr-diag.bin
<wkts> How do you minimize windows in unity?
<Tsutsukakushi> guys, ubuntu doesn't have passwd -uf, how do i unlock passowordless account?
<Tsutsukakushi> and does chage -d 0 work on passwordless accounts
<nico103> when is 16.04 due out?
<Tsutsukakushi> nico103: april 2016
<nico103> tsutsukakushi: thx
<Tsutsukakushi> nico103: 16 is for the year, 04 is for the month
<nico103> ah
<nico103> got it
<Myrtti> third Thursday
<Tsutsukakushi> oh, you do usermod -U
<Tsutsukakushi> ok
<wkts> How do you minimize windows in unity?
<wkts> I've nver used unity before
<TJ-> linux|newb: if you need an explanation of what the diag results mean, show me what it reports
<linux|newb> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> linux|newb: i'd recommend testing it first on the 'good' PC, then compare the result with the 'bad' PC
<andy1> what is the command to get libreoffice on lubuntu please?
<Tsutsukakushi> andy1: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<andy1> thanks
<MonkeyDust> or apt install
<Tsutsukakushi> andy1: no problem
<Tsutsukakushi> MonkeyDust: not if it's older version of lubuntu.
<Tsutsukakushi> MonkeyDust: i'm playing it safe
<IKilledJad> can anybody recommend me to a channel for support/help with xchat? new here
<Tsutsukakushi> IKilledJad: /list #xchat told me that there is a channel #xchat with 91 people
<Tsutsukakushi> IKilledJad: might want to try that
<auronandace> IKilledJad: xchat is no longer developed, perhaps you should move to hexchat. for general irc help you can ask in #freenode
<Tsutsukakushi> so, usermod -U didn't work on a passwordless account...
<Tsutsukakushi> how does one do it then
<IKilledJad> well Im really just looking for somebody to walk me through using it and setting up my own mini server possibly for a few friends and i while we game
<Tsutsukakushi> auronandace: something not being actively developed doesn't mean that people should stop using it
<Tsutsukakushi> IKilledJad: xchat is just a client, not a server
<IKilledJad> I understand. But someone has to know how to set up their own servers to use the client on a completely private channel, am i wrong?
<Tsutsukakushi> IKilledJad: as you i would probably set up a mumble server, it's easier and also has voice chat if you want that
<IKilledJad> is the mumble distribution for linux any different then for windows? Ive tried mumble on my windows laptop and had nothing but trouble with everything from simply setting it up to voice and sound not being transmitted or recieved on both ends of my chat
<Tsutsukakushi> IKilledJad: it's years since i tried mumble on windows, but i haven't had any problems setting mumble up on my linux boxes
<IKilledJad> awesome, thanks
<IKilledJad> ill try that again
<IKilledJad> any other options just in case?
<Tsutsukakushi> also setting up a whole ircd just for a few friends is a bit of an overkill, would be easier to just make a invite only channel on some network
<Tsutsukakushi> some existing network*
<IKilledJad> any tips? still new to the entire subject to some extent.
<Tsutsukakushi> IKilledJad: i can guide you on that in a pm
<Bassem> TJ-, now i boot it legacy/bios and still it cant feel my windows 7
<TJ-> Bassem: really!?
<Bassem> TJ-,  yes
<Bassem> TJ-, im not from legacy booting
<Bassem> TJ-, i had to recreat the usb again and run it from legeacy still cant feelmy windows
<TJ-> Bassem: hmmm, that is weird. Did you look at /var/log/syslog when that happened, to see if os-prober was reporting the same problem again?
<Bassem> TJ-,  i didnt
<yotamL> Hello, is it safe to upgrade Ubuntu Gnome to Gnome Shell 3.18?
<TJ-> Bassem: I'd recommend booting in Legacy/BIOS mode again, choosing "Try Ubuntu", then open a terminal and run "sudo os-prober" then do "grep 20microsoft /var/log/syslog "  and pastebin the result, so we can see all the messages the Windows detection code is reporting
<Bassem> TJ-, im in trying ubuntu from legacy.bios
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" again, then do "pastebinit <( grep 20microsoft /var/log/syslog )"
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13981036/
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13981044/
<TJ-> Bassem: os-prober has found Windows 7 !
<TJ-> If you start the installer now, does it still say no OS found?
<Bassem> TJ-, when i try to install ubuntu it give me the same message
<TJ-> Bassem: hmmm, that is strange, because we now know the tool it uses has found an OS
<Bassem> TJ-, so what is the problem now?
<TJ-> Bassem: are you able to take a photo or screenshot and share it with us?
<TJ-> Bassem: of the message dialog you see that shows no OS installed
<Bassem> yes but what site to share it on?
<TJ-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Scriptonaut> Hey guys, I'm logged in as root. When I type passwd, it prompts me for a new password. I enter it, an dit says passwd: password updated successfully. However, now I'm trying to run chsh -s $(which bash), and it prompts me for a password, and my new password doesn't work (the old one doesnt' work either)
<Scriptonaut> could somebody help me figure out why the password doesn't seem to be updated?
<froggger> home a casa
<Bassem> TJ-, http://imgur.com/LE50Fvf
<TJ-> Bassem: remind which version of Ubuntu that is?
<Bassem> TJ-, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Also, have you verified the copy to the USB drive is valid ? ( check disk for defects) ? - proprieties should be observed -
<Bassem> Bashing-om, it wouldnt run if its not valid
<akik> bassem: the something else option lets you see your current partitions. that would be interesting to see
<Bassem> akik, it show my the whole disk without partitions
<TJ-> Bassem: I'm looking at several possible bugs in ubiquity (the GUI installer) that report this issue
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Wrong assumption there friend . Best to do the check particularly so as the installer is not working .
<ignis-fatuus> Having problems with my system hanging at shutdown....been fighting this for a couple of days now. Anyone out there willing to help?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: what is weird is running 'os-prober' manually does report finding Windows 7
<Bassem> TJ-, akik http://imgur.com/4pJ9Icz
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yeah .. same as you .. why I asvise to " check disk for defects " to insure ALL files on the liveUSB are intact .
<damien> hey guys, i got a question. Is there anyway to emulate a USB device as a iso image.. And now i just felt stupid..
<damien> Just realised thatshow i always installs linux
<damien> But. i wanna have the space left on it
<TJ-> Bashing-om: yes, I think that is the next step. Bassem do as Bashing-om recommends, reboot the installer and on its boot menu choose 'check disk for defects' or whatever its called on 14.04
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I think I know why it is doing it, its due to the left-over GPT metadata on that disk, but because its unclear how the disk got into that state I'm reluctant to recommend zapping the GPT metadata
<TJ-> Bassem: does Windows 7 currently boot correctly from that hard disk?
<Bassem> ok
<Bashing-om> TJ-: You are the one I follow for isolating those offsets !
<Bassem> TJ-, yes it work fine
<Tsutsukakushi> guys, how do i create passwordless user, there is no passwd -uf and usermod -U doesn't work if it's passwordless...
<EmeraldExplorer> Is there anyway to reinstall a program? For example when I installed phpmyadmin I selected a wrong thing in the config and now I cant change it because each time I try to reinstall it remembers what I put!
<TJ-> Bassem: ok, let's try zapping those GPT leftovers then, and hope!
<Tsutsukakushi> EmeraldExplorer: dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<Bassem> TJ-, what do you mean
<TJ-> Bassem: does "which sgdisk" report anything?
<Bassem> TJ-,  how can i know?
<Bassem> TJ-, any command line to try?
<TJ-> Bassem: run that command, tell me if it reports anything
<TJ-> Bassem: "which sgdisk"
<Bashing-om> EmeraldExplorer: Might try to "purge" rather than remove .. as purge will remove the system ( not userspace ) config files .. then install ??
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13981351/
<TJ-> Bassem: good, it is installed, so we don't need to install the package first. We'll now 'zap' the unwanted GPT structures from the disk: "sudo sgdisk --zap /dev/sda"
<ignis-fatuus> this is what I get when I shut go to shut down...any idea? http://i.imgur.com/KI7oaqy.jpg
<TJ-> Bassem: after that, step back in the installer GUI then try to have it detect an OS again
<gurn56> hello! i need help with changing xubuntu's squashfs filesystem. when i unpack, change and repack squashfs fs, there is problem that the new file is not booting anymore. i also tried to unpack and repack the same contents, but it's the same problem with it. any suggestion what to do? thank you in advance!
<Bassem> TJ-,  will any of those command rune my disk?
<Bassem> TJ-, will it mess up my hard disk?
<andy1> hi
<TJ-> Bassem: the 'zap' command will zero out the GPT primary and secondary headers from sda. We already know the GPT partition table is empty and the disk is only using the MBR, and I've checked that the first partition starts at sector 2048 and so can't be affected by the wiping of the primary GPT (which is at the start of the disk from sectors 1 through 33)
<TJ-> Bassem: the secondary GPT header is at the end of the disk, and partition 3 ends way before the end of the disk
<Bassem> Invalid partition data!
<Bassem> GPT data structures destroyed! You may now partition the disk using fdisk or
<Bassem> other utilities.
<TJ-> Bassem: ok, so now back to the GUI installer, step it back and then forward to detect OS again
<TJ-> Bassem: you might have to quit the installer program and restart it for this to work
<Bassem> TJ-,  now it detect it
<TJ-> Bassem: At last!!!!
<akik> that's just amazing
<TJ-> Bassem: you can finally get on now
<Bassem> TJ-, yup :)
<TJ-> akik: WHAT a bug in ubiquity though
<Bassem> TJ-, hope you can offer bit more help through installing
<akik> i wish there was a flow chart for uefi & mbr dual booting
<TJ-> Bassem: my brain is exhausted I'll let others do that... besides which I rarely use the installer myself so not terribly familiar with it
<Hink> Does Ubuntu (Server 15.10) not have chkconfig anymore?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Now has some more tweak'n to do in the bug squad .
<Bassem> ok
<TJ-> akik: there is... I wrote one, Bashing-om where did I put that boot overview?
 * TJ- doesn't know his own web site!
<akik> i've only done the mbr way
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Hang on one .. I have it handy !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I knew you would :D
<Bassem> http://imgur.com/E9nBmyU
<Bassem> i want to install it on the free sda2
<Bashing-om> Bassem: See: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<Bassem> Bashing-om, i didnt understand any thing of
<akik> thanks
<TJ-> Bashing-om: thanks, I will bookmark it myself now
<Voyage_> I am getting this message when I try to install skype. I am using kubuntu 14.04 lts. Any clue? The "skype" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<Voyage_> 	Depends: skype, but it is a virtual package
<Bassem> its my first time on ubuntu
<physicz> join #physics
<physicz> oops
<physicz> forgot /
<Bassem> i heard it need something like swap area
<physicz> not spamming :D
<andy1> i just downloaded this unix file
<andy1> x-unikey-1.0.4.tar.bz2
<andy1> how do i unzip it?
<TJ-> Bassem: I'd recommend you make sda2 LVM, then you can create multiple file-system inside it
<MonkeyDust> !zip | andy1
<ubottu> andy1: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Bassem> TJ-,  what do you mean?
<TJ-> andy1: "tar -xf x-unikey-1.0.4.tar.bz2"
<Bassem> TJ-, sda2 is 100GB for ubuntu
<Bassem> do i need to make swap area?
<Bassem> or just install it on sda2
<TJ-> Bassem: LVM == Logical Disk Management. It's a container format, much more flexible than partitions, where file-systems are inside 'Logical Volumes' (LVs), and multiple LVs are contained in a single 'Volume Group' (VG). VGs have 1 or more 'Physical Volumes' (PVs), in your case /dev/sda2 would be the PV
<Tsutsukakushi> how do i create passwordless user, there is no passwd -uf and usermod -U doesn't work if it's passwordless...
<ignis-fatuus> need help with system hanging at shutdown
<Tsutsukakushi> ?
<gke9> hello everyone, I cannot change permissions of a folder with gksudo. I cannot save a file to that folder, either, for 'insufficient user rights'.
<TJ-> Bassem: as to the installer, I'm not sure if in manual mode you can configure for LVM in the way I'm recommending. I know the automated install options offer an LVM install though
<Bassem> TJ-, sda2 and sda3 are same color
<Voyage_> I am getting this message when I try to install skype. I am using kubuntu 14.04 lts. Any clue? The "skype" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<Voyage_> 	Depends: skype, but it is a virtual package
<TJ-> Tsutsukakushi: does "passwd --delete" do what you want?
<TJ-> Bassem: you need to re-assign the empty partition (/dev/sda2 I think you said) as LVM
<TJ-> Bassem: with sda2 selected, press the "Change..." button
<TJ-> Bassem: there should then be an option to select the file-system type, and hopefully on the drop-down list you should find 'LVM' as an option
<Bassem> TJ-,  then ?? which chooice is for lvm
<SchrodingersScat> gke9: that seems like two different questions.  if you want to change the permissions of the directory you can use chmod and change ownership with chown, if you need to edit a file within it, then something like gksudo gedit /path/to/file should suffice.
<Bassem> TJ-, theres not
<akik> i think it's called physical volume (lvm)
<TJ-> Bassem: that's annoying. If there definitely is not we'll have to get that done manually from a terminal
<Bassem> TJ-, i think when i partitioned the harddisk i made c:\ primery and the rest is logic
<gke9> SchrodingersScat, but I was always able to change them both via gksudo in file manager, by changing both the folder permissions and those of enclosed files.
<Bassem> then creat two partions d and e in the logic
<TJ-> Bassem: that has nothing to do with LVM though
<Bassem> TJ-,
<TJ-> Bassem: an msdos 'logical' partition is an entirely different thing to LVM, so don't let it confuse you :)
<TJ-> Bassem: and the msdos partition table didn't show any extended or logical partitions
<TJ-> Bassem: so, if the GUI doesn't offer LVM we'll do it manually
<Bassem> i have ext4,3,2,btrfs,jfs,xfs,fat15,fat32,ntfs,swap area,physical volume
<Bassem> thats all what i get when i click change
<TJ-> Bassem: its as akik said "physical volume"
<andy1> i want to build by typing ./configure
<TJ-> Bassem: that'll be an LVM 'PV' which is what we want
#ubuntu 2015-12-13
<Bassem> TJ-, ok
<andy1> here's what i got back
<Tsutsukakushi> TJ-: will --delete remove the lock too?
<TJ-> Tsutsukakushi: I'm not sure, you'll have to read "man 1 passwd"
<andy1> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<andy1> how do i resolve that please
<Tsutsukakushi> TJ-: i did, it didn't mention anything about it
<Bassem> TJ-, http://imgur.com/zw0BMNg
<TJ-> Tsutsukakushi: reading between the lines of the --lock explanation, I'd say it does remove the lock since a lock is just a random password not known to the user
<Bassem> what is that security key?
<TJ-> Bassem: do you want it encrypted? If not, change the selection in the "Use As" box
<Tsutsukakushi> TJ-: lock doesn't randomize the password, it just adds ! so it can't be unlocked at all
<TJ-> Tsutsukakushi: same thing in it makes it impossible to use, but there is still a value in the password field, whereas --delete removes any value
<Bassem> TJ-, but what else to use
<TJ-> Bassem: is there not a plain 'LVM' option ?
<Bassem> TJ-, no the physical volume for encryption
<Bassem> is only one i got
<TJ-> Bassem: is there no other choice when you click the down-arrow on the right side of the 'Use as:' box?
<Bassem> ext4,3,2,btrfs,jfs,xfs,fat15,fat32,ntfs,swap area,physical volume for encryption
<Bassem> those are the chooices
<Bassem> choices
<TJ-> Bassem: hang on I'm running that installer in a virtual machine
<ignis-fatuus> anyone have time to help me degub a shutdown/reboot problem?
<SchrodingersScat> ignis-fatuus: one source online said you may need an fsck, not sure how accurate that is.
<Bassem> TJ-, is there away you can connect to my computer like team viewer?
<ignis-fatuus> SchrodingersScat: fsck turned up nothing
<Scriptonaut> Hello, I wanted to remove and reinstall zsh. I did apt-get remove zsh --purge. However, I forgot to change the shell for all my users. I rebooted, and now I can't login as anybody, because /usr/bin/zsh doesn't exist. Am I totally screwed or is there a way to fix this?
<Dylan____>  How do i update libreoffice to version 5 from ubuntu software center
<ignis-fatuus> SchrodingersScat: went so far as to boot with a live usb and check all my drives &c.
<ignis-fatuus> Scriptonaut: I have a pic of what the screen looks like after it timesout after 120 sconds
<TJ-> Bassem: no. won't be long until I have the virtual machine at the same stage as you
<ignis-fatuus> Scriptonaut: http://i.imgur.com/KI7oaqy.jpg
<Scriptonaut> so, is this related to my issue?
<Bassem> TJ-,  ok waiting for you
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: boot into the initrd by adding "break=init" to the kernel command line in the GRUB menu.
<Scriptonaut> how can I do that? I can't login to the machine whatsoever
<ignis-fatuus> Scriptonaut: sorry...tab malfunction
<ignis-fatuus> SchrodingersScat: http://i.imgur.com/KI7oaqy.jpg
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: then remount the root file system read-write, and create a symlink from /usr/bin/zsh to /bin/bash
<Scriptonaut> how do I do any of this if I can't login to the machine?
<Scriptonaut> I can't login as root or my main user
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: hold down shift key as the PC boots until you see the GRUB boot menu, then press 'e' to edit the selection, navigate to the line starting "linux ...", and add " break=init" after the "ro "
<Scriptonaut> ok, thanks TJ-
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: then press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot immediately with that setting
<Dylan____> Guys can someone help me with my macbook pro
<Dylan____> It overheats ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: that *should* end up with a busybox prompt as the initial ramdisk script stops just before it is about to call the real userspace /init process. At that point "mount -o remount,rw /" *should* then give you write ability
<Dylan____> Its 2010 model with like a old nvidia i think 6 something
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: Then do "ln -sf /bin/bash /usr/bin/zsh"
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: then press Ctrl+D to exit the busybox shell and with luck, without needing a further reboot, you should be able to continue into a working system
<Bassem> Dylan____, overheating can be cause of alot of processing and no good colling
<SchrodingersScat> ignis-fatuus: yeah, i saw, and when I searched for that 'Tainted: P' that was what came up, good luck
<Dylan____> I got a nvidia geforce 320m on my macbook pro
<Dylan____> How can i update and get no blackscreen
<ignis-fatuus> SchrodingersScat: yeah....luck is needed. Thought it might be a kernel issue but dooes it no matter which one I boot into
<Dylan____> Its a 2010 macbook pro running ubuntu 14.04
<Dylan____> Anyone help me?
<pauljw> you have to be patient Dylan____ someone will help if they can.
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Patience. Await one with the experiece with a Mac .
<Bassem> TJ-, how is it going
<Scriptonaut> TJ-: holding shift did nothing :(
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: that's the standard GRUB key for halting at the boot menu. Did you use left shift (sometimes right-shift doesn't do it)
<Scriptonaut> ya left shift
<TJ-> Bassem: having a few problems with the Try Ubuntu wanting me to log-in :D
<Scriptonaut> I'm actually on raspbian, maybe it's a bit different
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: oh, NOW you tell us! completely different, no GRUB for starters!
<Bassem> TJ-, :D
<Bassem> TJ-, let us continue it tomorrow
<Scriptonaut> oh, I'm sorry TJ-
<Scriptonaut> I fear I really messed my system up
<TJ-> Bassem: sure, although I think it'd be quicker to do it manually
<daftykins> raspbian = debian = not this channel
<Scriptonaut> I'm aware
<Bassem> TJ-, see you tomorrow tj and many thanks for your great help today
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: You'll need to take the RasPi SD-card to another PC, mount its root file-system, and do the fix that way
<Bassem> TJ-, tomorrow we would do whatever you see is right
<Bassem> cya
<Scriptonaut> ok, thanks TJ-
<daftykins> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dylan____> Im trying to install a driver from a download
<Dylan____> It runs in .run but i cant install
<Dylan____> Its a nvidia driver from there website
<Dylan____> And i dont know what command to use to install
<daftykins> don't install nvidia drivers that way.
<Dylan____> But there updated
<Dylan____> ??
<TJ-> !gpu
<daftykins> waste of time for your outdated hardware
<Dylan____> Well my nvidia drivers are 320m
<Dylan____> So what should i do aye
<daftykins> 320m sounds more like a chip not a driver version
<Dylan____> Well thats the nvidia thing that shows up on terminal
<Dylan____> When i enter lspci
<daftykins> yeah that's the chip, not a driver
<TJ-> Dylan____: try running "ubuntu-drivers list"
<Dylan____> Alright
<Dylan____> Ill run that
<Dylan____> And ill get back to you in two seconds
<Dylan____> Command not found
<Dylan____> Nvm
<Dylan____> Typo
<Dylan____> Ok heres the drivers it shown
<daftykins> don't paste in here
<Dylan____> Why?
<daftykins> !paste
<Dylan____> Security reasons?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> and please stop pressing enter so much, my whole screen of scrollback is just you with a few words per line :(
<Dylan____> Sorry
<TJ-> Hmmm, 14.04.3 i386 desktop prompts me to log-in
<TJ-> my brain is fried, suggestions? MD5 hash matches; Check disk: "no errors found"
<Dylan____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13982287/
<Dylan____> That help?
<TJ-> Dylan____: so the latest matching driver would be "Nvidia-340-updates"
<Dylan____> Yes how do i install because im had trouble with black screens
<Dylan____> Or is this preinstalled
<TJ-> Dylan____: "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" should do the job, but that doesn't guarantee black-screen issues will be solved.
<Dylan____> And if i do encounter a blackscreen?
<TJ-> Dylan____: "dpkg -l 'nvidia*' | grep '^ii' " to list the packages installed
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> So i run the first command that u told me
<TJ-> Dylan____: black-screen is usually a symptom of a mode-setting issue. We sometimes use an additional kernel command-line option "nomodeset" to work around it, but that introduces other problems like non-optimal resolution, no hardware acceleration
<Dylan____> Couldnt lock are you root
<TJ-> Dylan____: prefix it with "sudo "
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> All of this stuff just came in the terminal
<Dylan____> Bumblebee wont work with my driver wont it?
<damien> Sorry, internet died. I really need to know how i can make a virtual disc in ubuntu for virtualbox
<damien> isent there a tool? I meen this seems to be a kinda big problem
<Dylan____> What do i do now?
<Dylan____> I dont if i restart cause i know if i do i get black screen
<TJ-> Dylan____: Does the system have Optimus then?
<Dylan____> How do i know?
<Dylan____> I just ran a sudo apt-get update and additional drivers
<TJ-> You mentioned Bumblebee
<Dylan____> Says it using recommended driver
<Dylan____> Before it was using xorg
<Dylan____> Yeah i saw it had bumblebee in the terminal
<Dylan____> It was going to install it and stuff
<TJ-> Optimus is the low-power/high-power dual-GPU design
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> So what do i do now
<TJ-> nvidia-prime is the way Optimus is supported now, Bumblebee is deprecated
<Dylan____> To make sure i dont encounter a blackscreen and making sure it works
<TJ-> Dylan____: does "apt-cache policy nvidia-prime" report it is installed?
<Dylan____> Ill check
<Dylan____> It says installed  0.6.2 and canidadte
<Dylan____> So i did everything correctly
<jimbow> why did i get banned fr,om every channel?
<TJ-> Dylan____: sounds like it , yes
<Dylan____> Ok thank you
<Dylan____> I appreciate you helping me
<transhuman_> hi the ubuntu disability assist keyboard doesnt have the function keys ...this is a big problem
<Abe> how do I save the html5 player as standard for youtube? everytime I restart firefox is using flash player again
<transhuman_> they forget to put them in?
<mekhami> is it really awful to dual boot windows after ubuntu
<Dylan____> Tj i just rebooted my macbook
<Dylan____> And i got the blackscreen
<Bashing-om> mekhami: (??) Nothing wrong with using Windows. One uses what works best in any particular situation .
<MACscr> im running trusty right now. if i have fuse installed correctly and want to make it available to my linux containers, i should see it in lsmod output, right?
<mekhami> Bashing-om: i mean creating the dual boot after an ubuntu install
<mekhami> Bashing-om: everything i hear says start windows than add ubuntu but i'm not gonna do that
<TJ-> Dylan____: it may need the nomodeset parameter passing to the kernel
<Bashing-om> mekhami: Will just have to re-install the boot code .
<TJ-> !nomodeset | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dylan____> Ok can you help me with that?
<Dylan____> I dont know how to fix it
<Dylan____> But ill get to grub boot menu
<Dylan____> Cause i dont understand
<Bashing-om> mekhami: No problem really ... as said .. when  all done will just have to re-install grub, as Windows will replace the boot code .
<ynix> Does Ubuntu have the "hibernate" option?
<transhuman_> is there a way to get to the function keys on login on a Ubuntu guest on vsphere client? The function keys on the keyboard assist is missing
<orb_> Any chance someone can help me with a minor problem?
<ynix> orb_, Ask
<edward_> why?
<orb_> Okay, so after installing Shutter (ScreenShot program) it installed ImageMagick along side with it, curious to what it was, I opened the program, then I couldn't close it.  After struggling to find the PID, I uninstalled Shutter which also uninstalled ImageMagick. Even though the program is uninstalled a (ghost like) from of it is still in my Dock. I can open the program but can't use or close it.
<damien> please can someone gime me a link or atleast a hint how i can create another virutal drive?
<hiu> hey
<ynix> orb_, Probably just needs a restart.
<Tashtari> I seem to be having some odd behavior with cron.  I can edit root's crontab with crontab -e, but none of the jobs in it execute.  Does anyone know if this is expected behavior, or is something awry?
<Tashtari> (running 14.04 LTS)
<meem> hey how to go up and down in the chat page in irssi ?
<meem> ?
<meem> hey how to go up and down in the chat page in irssi ?
<Bashing-om> meem page up and page down keys .
<meem> is there a key called page ??
<meem> I dont see it its i have FR keyboard
<W9QBJ> meem, "pg up" or "pg down" or use cursor keys
<Bashing-om> meem: I would think it dependent on the keyboard . Mine is a standard qwerty ASCII board and has the indicated keys .
<meem> Bashing-om : i got it it says in mine pause and attn
<Bashing-om> meem: :)
<meem> Bashing-om : which clinte are you using or u prefer
<Bashing-om> meem: irssi .. you are aware there is a dedicated channel, #irssi, on this server ?
<meem> no am not
<meem> Bashing-om : am ganna try out weechat have u tried it ?
<W9QBJ> Tashtari, cron works here for root.
<W9QBJ> Tashtari, if you re-edit the crontab is your edited line there?  remember 5 fields of time
<Tashtari> Yup, it's still there.
<Tashtari> I've worked around the problem by adding the jobs to /etc/crontab, which is probably what I ought to have done earlier... but this is still really unexpected behavior.
<Tashtari> And is the same across three different boxes.
<Bashing-om> meem: We are off-topic for this channel . I tried weeechat briefly ... I prefer CLI .
<W9QBJ> Tashtari,  I just 'sudo crontab -e'  added the line "*/5 * * * * ls /etc > /tmp/lsetc"  and sure enought the file shows up in /tmp owned by root every 5 minutes
<Tashtari> I'll try the same thing, hang on...
<Tashtari> Bother, that worked.  That means something -else- is awry...
<W9QBJ> Tashtari, [hint] if it doesnm
<Tashtari> [hint]?
<W9QBJ> t work for me I copy/paste the command portion into a command line and see if it works.
<W9QBJ> Tashtari, hit return by mistake
<Tashtari> Definitely does work on the command line...
<Tashtari> And according to syslog, it's being executed.
<Tashtari> This is weird.
<Tashtari> To give a little more context, what I'm doing is automating apt-get autoremove to run once a day (because I've had unpleasant things happen when too many kernel images get downloaded)
<meem> Bashing-om: what is the command to pastebin something is it "pastebin ifconfig" ??
<Tashtari> Which, if it is working, should mean that running apt-get autoremove should show nothing to remove (or at least, very little)
<alain> hello, anyone know an alternative to Nova Builder?
<Tashtari> And if I do that right now on the box, it shows eight packages to autoremove.
<meem> Bashing-om: i want to pastebin an output from cl
<Bashing-om> meem: If you have the tool install ' ifconfig | pastebinit ' .
<W9QBJ> Tashtari, does apt-get autoremove require any leyboard input (like yes or no)  remember that crontab doesn't have a std-in
<Bashing-om> meem: installed*
<W9QBJ> Tashtari, I've not used the remove command
<meem> yes i got it thanks for the reminder
<Tashtari> Oh, hell.
<Tashtari> Haha, I should have noticed that.
<W9QBJ> Tashtari, you could redirect the input from a file with only 'y' in it
<meem> Bashing-om : we really can do anything from the cl now that i think of it .
<Tashtari> I'm gonna try it with the -y option, I thought I had added that at some past point but it seems I didn't...
<transhuman_> Hi this is getting a little annoying. One major hassle has lead to discovery of two others. My ubuntu virtualized systems (happens on debian too) loose the passwords that I have assigned to accounts) recovery is necessary, it then works for a while and then it looses the passwords, seems to happen on boot. I know I have the passwords right (single finger typing with copying passwords from a paper works for a while then it "looses" them) thats proble
<transhuman_> m one
<transhuman_> problem 2: ubuntu keyboard assist is missing function keys (totally absent) Doesn't seem to be a work around
<W9QBJ> Tashtari, hope it all works now, have a great tomorrow
<Tashtari> W9QBJ:  Good catch, thanks for the help.
<transhuman_> problem 3: vmware's fling embedded console doesnt allow the passing of function keys from debian desktop to vmware guest console (fling is from vmware labs)
<transhuman_> that is passing function keys in the normal way doesnt work neither does ctrl + alt + space bar followed by Function keys work
<transhuman_> s/keys work /doesnt work
<justace> Can somebody please explain how to use sbuild-launchpad-chroot? I am very cofused
<transhuman_> where do i go to file a ubuntu bug report?
<Bashing-om> !bug | transhuman_
<ubottu> transhuman_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<transhuman_> Bashing-om, first bug out of two to file is about missing features that are important in disability assist keyboard
<transhuman_> so its not about a package but about features
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: Cannot advise on that. maybe see what the big boys say #ubuntu-dev ??
<transhuman_> ok thaks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: np .
<Dylan____> Can someone help me with blackscreen nvidia driver
<Dylan____> Please
<Dylan____> It wont boot into ubuntu😡
<fullstack> hi. any recommendation for an addictive game
<fullstack> ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: I will try . pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . Let's see where we go from there .
<Dylan____> How?
<Dylan____> Boot into recovery mode
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> !paste | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dylan____> Hold on
<Dylan____> First of all
<Dylan____> Im typing this on an ipad
<Dylan____> Second of all this is a macbook were talking about and i have no acess to the desktop because of a nvidia black screen
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: An enter key as punctuation makes it verry diffucult to follow your train of thought .
<Dylan____> So do i press ubuntu with recovery mode
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Recoery mode will work for us or booting to terminal will work .
<Dylan____> I just clicked recovery mode
<Dylan____> Now what do i do
<Dylan____> Root?
<Dylan____> It says no packages found
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: If you are going to be difficult to work with,,, I am not in the mood to execise that amount of patience .. Pleas lay off the enter key and compose your thoughts better .
<Dylan____> Im not being difficult im just had this problem 3days ago and i had to reinstall everything
<Dylan____> And i dont know what im doing
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: ar the recovery console ' resume normal boot ' .
<Dylan____> Ok
<EmeraldExplorer> Ok so I switched operating systems and some files werent in the backup... any idea if I could recover files or not?
<Dylan____> Blackscreen
<Bashing-om> EmeraldExplorer: Good guidance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<WEB6BER66> Really loving the latest Unity flavor. Congratulations.
<WEB6BER66> Shifting my boxes from Linux Mint to Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Let's try and boot to terminal . At the grub boot menu press the 'e' key for edit mode => boot parameters screen. Arrow down to the line starting with linux and over to "quiet splash" replace these terms with 'text' with out the quites . key combo ctl+x to contine to TTY1. Log in here . can do ?
<Dylan____> Let me try
<said> hola
<Dylan____> I typed in text
<Dylan____> But when i do ctrl x it puts a x
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: That is holding the ctl key and also pressing the x key at the same time .
<Dylan____> I do that
<Dylan____> And bunch of xs appear
<Dylan____> Ill press f10
<Dylan____> Im in the text
<Dylan____> What command do i run now
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Try then the F10 key . There is an advisory at the bottom of the boot parameters screen on what keys perform what function .
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: You are now logged into the system on TTY1 ? run ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' . and pass the resulting URL back here .
<WEB6BER66> Why would I choose Lubuntu over Linux Mint MATE?
<Dylan____> Is that command one word
<Dylan____> Of
<Bashing-om> WEB6BER66: Becuase you want to ... linux is choice !
<inteus> WEB6BER66: also, lubuntu is a supported flavor of ubuntu. Mint is not supported.
<WEB6BER66> Mint is supported by the Mint community.
<inteus> WEB6BER66: yes, I mean not supported here.
<WEB6BER66> What is the best LIGHTWEIGHT LINUX DISTRO for demanding beginners?
<WEB6BER66> Let's hear your thoughts.
<Ben64> WEB6BER66: not on topic here really, try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic ... although the latter might be biased
<inteus> #ubuntu-discuss as well I believe
<Dylan____> Hey bashing can we do this later have to go
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Anyone can help you at this point. I am about done here tonight also . just tell them you are working from TTY1 .
<tiit2202> vietnam
<transhuman_> Bashing-om there is no ubuntu-dev
<mr_seans_> Hi, everyone - having some issues getting hibernation to function here.  Done so far: system has 4GB of ram, swap file configured to be 8GB, sudo swapon -s confirms it.  At a terminal sudo pm-hibernate = screen goes back for 1 second, then turns back on, command executes sucessfully
<mr_seans_> been banging my head against this for hours, anyone have any ideas for me?
<tiit2202> hallo
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: Confirmed. should be #ubuntu-devel , might also try #ubuntu-bugs .
<EmeraldExplorer> Bashing-om: what method would you reccomend for many files if I only know the names, and they are pretty big?
<justace> I keep getting the error "amd64 not in arch list or does not match any arch wildcards: all -- skipping" when running sbuild. Can anybody help?
<tiit2202> hallo
<tiit2202> how to view channel VietNam
<cfhowlett> !vn | tiit2202
<ubottu> tiit2202: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<tiit2202> thank you ubottu
<fullstack> hallo
<fullstack> new for xbox
<cfhowlett> fullstack, xbox?  you are in the wrong channel.
<mr_seans> Grrrr this is making me crazy.  sudo pm-hibernate just makes screen go black for 1 second and then returns, hibernate log shows nothing but sucess - but system will not freaking hibernate :P
<fullstack> ok
<mr_seans> ubuntu 15.10, gnome edition.  Anyone got any ideas?  4gb ram, swap file is 8gb... everything looks fine
<tiit2202> ich bin newbie :) hallo everybody
<fullstack> hallo
<czescwitamy> :)
<fullstack> german?
<cfhowlett> !de | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tiit2202> okay
<tiit2202> fullstack
<Bashing-om> EmeraldExplorer: Depends on what I am doiong . Hunting files ? then it os the 'find' command with appropriate wildcard substitution .
<cfhowlett> fullstack, this is ubuntu support.  not xbox.  look elsewhere
<EmeraldExplorer> Bashing-om: the thing is the files got deleted when I switched operating systems
<Bashing-om> EmeraldExplorer: Then you are looking at using testdisk. That is the utility I see most often recommended .
<EmeraldExplorer> Bashing-om: do you think it is worth my time to hunt down these files? They are probably 3GB per file
<tiit2202> newbie newbie help newbie
<cfhowlett> !details | tiit2202,
<ubottu> tiit2202,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<fullstack> cfhowlett, not xbot
<cfhowlett> !details | fullstack,
<ubottu> fullstack,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<fullstack> looking for games on ubuntu please
<Bashing-om> EmeraldExplorer: Only you can say how important those files are and how much effort you are willing to expend . Data recovery is touchy and demanding in linux .
<cfhowlett> !games | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<fullstack> penvpn
<fullstack> is there a recommended game by somebody that isn't a bot
<zykotic10> mr_seans: you might want to try "sudo systemctl hibernate" to see if you get different results...  you probably won't, but...
<cfhowlett> fullstack, recommend you open ubuntu software center, choose "games" and see for yourself.
<Bashing-om> EmeraldExplorer: THE tutorial on WHY : http://linux.sys-con.com/node/117909?page=0,0 .
<fullstack> how to I open ubuntu software center from non-unity desktop via the command line?
<cfhowlett> fullstack, lsb_release -a
<fullstack> that's not going to open it up
<EmeraldExplorer> also... when using ncftp I can connect to an ftp server ,but FileZilla doesn't seem to like it (Connection refused) any idea why this is happening?
<fullstack> are you asking me what I'm running? 14.04
<cfhowlett> fullstack, what does it report
<Dylan____> Hello guys
<tiit2202> i need one web HVA
<Dylan____> Im working from TTY1
<Dylan____> And i need help
<phi0xz> hey guys, i'm trying to accomplish the following. my server has a raid1 with a partition setup which i did not choose. it has the space spread to / and /home/ so 1tb to / and 1.7tb to /home/ i currently have used up all the space on / in /downloads/ folder i have downloads.  and want to link the /home/downloads/ drive space to /downloads/. i tried to mount with mount --bind but it ended up creating /downloads/ and all my stuff in /download
<phi0xz> s/ was gone until i did umount /downloads/. i tried making a symbolic link but that didn't have the desired affects either. what i want to do is combine the space for the /downloads/ folder with /home/downloads/ and have the system see it as one folder location but write files it can't write to /downloads/ to /home/downloads/ but appear as /downloads/.
<Dylan____> With the nvidia black graphics driver thingy
<cfhowlett> !server | phi0xz
<ubottu> phi0xz: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tiit2202> Dylan TTY1??
<phi0xz> cfhowlett, im not sure how that helps?
<Dylan____> Yeah tty1
<tiit2202> ubottu . i need one page web HVA
<ubottu> tiit2202: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snypzzx> ubuntu on chuwi hi8 ...?
<cfhowlett> that would be the server channel phi0xz
<Dylan____> Does no know what TTY1 is
<cfhowlett> !touch | snypzzx
<ubottu> snypzzx: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Dylan____> Im having issues with black screen
<phi0xz> cfhowlett, well its not really a server question per say. its a general linux question i believe
<Dylan____> My ubuntu wont boot
<Dylan____> And i was told to tell someone TTY1
<Dylan____> Can someone help me fix the black screen
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Still here .. pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' and pass that URL bck here .
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> But when i type thst command it says not found
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Then install the tool ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' .
<Dylan____> No i mean dpkg and grep and nvidia
<Dylan____> And the -i
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Yhat is a lower case L (ell) in 'dpkg -l ' .
<cfhowlett> noon, I do not know you and haven't talked with you.  stop sending unsolicited chat requests
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> So is it sudo dpkg-l grep -i nvidia?
<cfhowlett> !pm | noon
<ubottu> noon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<apezilla> had a quick question. is the gnome calendar app avail for 15.10
<cfhowlett> !ops | dcc chat bot?  I get repeated dcc from noon
<ubottu> dcc chat bot?  I get repeated dcc from noon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Dylan____> Cause i typed thst and it said
<Dylan____> No packages found
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: No sudo .. not required .. be carefull what sudo ( Super User DO ) you sudo . linux can be very unforgiving .
<apezilla> yea noon is dcc chatting me too
<Dylan____> Well how do i type in the text
<dbugger> Guys. How can it be possible that an app doesnt find a enviromental variable that it does actually exist? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34247568/meteor-installing-android-platform-cant-find-android-home-variable
<Dylan____> Cause u have spaced it with these crazy lines and things
<inteus> Dylan____: the | is shift-\
<inteus> usually right above the enter key
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Maybe that "not found is a good thing ' Let's verify that nvidia is a part of the equation and what card it really is ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit ' .
<noon> cfhowtell ;apezilla ; sorry am just playing with my new installed clint irssi ;)
<cfhowlett> noon, play in the #test channel, not here.
<Dylan____> I cant figure put how to get the l thing on my mac
<WEB6BER66> http://www.amazon.ca/MeeGoPad-Ubuntu-Storage-Bluetooth-Support/dp/B012R1AWVQ
<WEB6BER66> Thoughts on this for $100?
<inteus> !ot | WEB6BER66
<ubottu> WEB6BER66: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WEB6BER66> That's a Ubuntu device.
<cfhowlett> !ot | WEB6BER66,
<ubottu> WEB6BER66,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: I have not seen an Apple keyboard in ages. I can not tell you .
<Dylan____> I got the grep thing done
<Dylan____> Can you give me a pastebin link
<Dylan____> And ill type what it says on my ipad
<inteus> !pb | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> !paste | Dylan____
<Dylan____> Thank you
<Dylan____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984396/ heres the link i list what it showed you probably what some of them are anyways
<ablest1980> hello i do i change my directory to downloads in terminal?
<Dylan____> Cd Downloads
<Dylan____> Ablest
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<Dylan____> I think
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Look'n at your ~Mamba@60.subnet-69-85-127.ellijay.com .
<Dylan____> What??
<Dylan____> Wtf
<Dylan____> Oops
<Dylan____> What do i do now
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: My bad paste ... opps on that last .. ok .. you are doing good and we have no driver conflict . Next is there a config file in existence to control nvide ? show us ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf | pastebinit ' and we move on to fixing this .
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> I was prompted with no such directory
<hipitihop> I have installed LXD on my 14.04 as per https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/ and imported ubuntu via lxd-images but during launch apparmor complains "Incomplete AppArmor support in your kernel...lxc.aa_allow_incomplete = 1..."
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: K. why the GUI no workie. OK. Let't get ready to purge and re-install . now what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit ' .
<hipitihop> is there a better channel for LXD support ?
<cfhowlett> !alis list lxd
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dylan____> So i do sudo ubuntu-drivers list?
<cfhowlett> !alis | hipt
<ubottu> hipt: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<cfhowlett> hipitihop ^^^
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Yeah and but it in a pastebin . A couple of reason to do this .
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984507/
<hipitihop> thank cfhowlett, didn't know re alis, but I had already searched for channels using my irc client
<inteus> Dylan____: have you figured out how to do | yet?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> Had to do shift
<Dylan____> And like the /
<inteus> k...just checking :)
<Dylan____> Haha thx
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Do terminal commands: ' sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' reboot and you should have the GUI back .
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Nvidia wasnt installed
<Dylan____> Ok how do i reboot
<cfhowlett> hipitihop, I don't see any container specific channel on ubuntu irc page.  perhaps ask #ubuntu-server??
<Dylan____> I just restarted
<Dylan____> Black screen hit
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: I must "assume" that in your http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984396/ that you did not type out the 1st columns' 'ii' . I bet nvidia is installed corrupted .
<Dylan____> Well i just restarted my mac and got a blackscreen
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: terminal command ' sudo shutdown -r now '  to reboot from terminal :)
<Dylan____> I got a blackscreen
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: restarted as in the power button ?
<Dylan____> I did sudo restart--
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: K. boot back to TTY1 and show us ' ls -al /home/dylan/ | pastebinit ' where dylan is your username on that system .
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Heres the link
<Dylan____> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984623/
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Look'n at your Http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984623/ .
<transhuman_> is there a way to keep track of changes made to a file system (audit it) trying to source a bug
<cfhowlett> transhuman_, there's likely a log but I wouldn't know which one.  Ask ##linux?
<goddard> trying to build mainline kernel and i am getting a deb build error cannot create /etc/apt/apt.conf.d//01autoremove-kerenls.dpkg-new: permission denied
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Humm .. so much for that theory, "you" do have authotity to access your home . now what returns ' ls -al /home/ ; ? just to be sure if that !
<Dylan____> It comes up with drwxr etc root root
<Dylan____> . .. Dylan
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: UNgood .. pastebin that output !
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> My laptops hot gotta reboot it
<Dylan____> It froze
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Ouch .. OK .. reboot . Thanks for the advisement .
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Dylan____> So you do ls -al /home/ pastebinit?
<inteus> ls -al /home/ | pastebinit
<Dylan____> Oh ok haha thx for the tip
<Dylan____> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984802/
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Look'n . Hey are you still communicating via your phone ? you know that we can do this from your box ? You have access to multiple TTYs !
<Dylan____> Im communincating through my ipad on a irc app
<Dylan____> And im doing what you say in the terminal on my macbook
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Whatever you are comfortable with . Good nes is the UNgood is a falseisty ... you are the owner of your /home . OK, did the Nvidia driver install ? show a new ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' and ' sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit ' .
<Bashing-om> news*
<justace> Please help me out here! I keep getting the error "amd64 not in arch list or does not match any arch wildcards: all -- skipping" when trying to use sbuild
<lotuspsychje> justace: start from the beginning mate, what are you trying to do?
<justace> lotuspsychje, just build package using sbuild
<lotuspsychje> justace: wich ubuntu version and arch?
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: whats your graphics card chipset please?
<Dylan____> Idk
<justace> 15.10 and x86_64
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: sudo lshw -C video please
<Dylan____> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984802 thats first one
<the4ndy> Hey so I am in need of some expertise. I am relatively new to Ubuntu and i have an external USB drive connected to my machine and sometimes i have to click on the drive in Thunar to get it to "wake up" so to speak
<lotuspsychje> justace: did you had issues on LTS also?
<madmannnn> hello
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: We are awaiting the result of my XX;13 request .
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: k.
<the4ndy> well my problem is now that I am ssh'd into the machine and cant figure out how (via ssh) to "wake up" the drive
<madmannnn> I could use some help. I am using a projector and it projects off my screen, cant zoom it smaller. with windows i would scale the desktop down a bit and it would fit. is there anything i can do in ubuntu?
<Dylan____> Yes
<Dylan____> Im doing it
<justace> lotuspsychje, I have only tried it on this version
<Dylan____> Heres the display
<Dylan____> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984942/
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: can you check wich driver version you have in additional drivers section?
<Dylan____> I cant
<Dylan____> Were fixing something atm
<Dylan____> I got one person helping me
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Well, that shows a nvidia driver is loaded . which ? show us ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' .
<madmannnn> I need to scale my desktop down. i have tried xrandr but nothing seems to work
<Dylan____> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/13984959
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: lotuspsychje will take this over if and when I play out on you .
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> I just need this fixed thats all
<Dylan____> Then i can get back to what i was doing
<lotuspsychje> justace: found this older bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pbuilder/+bug/915876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915876 in pbuilder (Ubuntu) "pbuilder-dist does not build foreign architecture" [Wishlist,New]
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: That too looks good .. 340 version driver installed . OK , did we get a config file for it ? show ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf | pastebinit ' .
<Dylan____> There no such file or directory
<Dylan____> Am i missing something?
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: when did things go wrong?
<Dylan____> About 12pm this afternoon australian daylight savings time
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Yep . Let's have the sytem make up that config file ! do terminal command ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .
<Dylan____> Ok
<lotuspsychje> !resolution | madmannnn can this help?
<ubottu> madmannnn can this help?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dylan____> Ok done that
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: are you up to date to 14.04.3?
<Dylan____> I did that
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Let's check  ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' .
<Dylan____> Ok
<madmannnn> ubottu thanks for the help, but no. I need there to be black sections on the top bottom and sides so it will shrink the display. like overscan
<Dylan____> It keeps saying no file or directory
<ubottu> madmannnn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dylan____> But i made the file
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: That command "should" have made up a custom config file ! .. do not try and make one up if you do not for sure KNOW what you are doing .
<justace> lotuspsychje, I don't think I'm building cross architecture though, the package and the chroot arch both are amd64
<Dylan____> I made one
<Dylan____> Let me try
<Dylan____> Again
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Ya got a clue why ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' fails to generate the control file
<Hink> Whenever I try sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults (Ubuntu 15.10) I get the error: insserv: warning: script 'teamspeak' missing LSB tags and overrides
<Hink> Any help?
<Dylan____> Had to reboot
<Dylan____> Just getting back into text
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: need to find what made this system fail first
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: are you up to date to 14.04.3?
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: lsb_release -a
<Bashing-om> Hink: You are imposing upstart on a systemd system . see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers for the howto .
<Dylan____> I did the command and i get this
<Dylan____> >
<Hink> Following this tutoiral for a startup script: https://www.vultr.com/docs/creating-a-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-14
<Hink> Bashing-om—
<lotuspsychje> justace: i would try this on LTS perhaps, not sure either otherwise
<Bashing-om> Hink: Right 14.XX is upstart , your 15.10 is systemd .. not the same same .
<justace> lotuspsychje, alright thanks
<Dylan____> So vashing what do i do?
<madmannnn> I need to scale my desktop down. i have tried xrandr but nothing seems to work. i have skylake and am using the hd530. i need to shrink the display on all sides
<Hink> Okay, this is way over my head, what is it exactly I want to do. Bashing-om?
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | Hink
<Dylan____> Im on ubuntu 14.04.3 lts
<ubottu> Hink: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: ok good, when did your problem occur? after an update?
<Bashing-om> Hink: I am in most the same boat as you ... having to learn systemd . see the up link for the guidance of converting your script so systemd will deal with it .
<Dylan____> No i was in the irc like 5 hours ago trying to get some nvidia drivers
<Dylan____> And like i did what i was told
<Dylan____> Rebooted and got the blackscreen
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: how did you get nvidia drivers exactly?
<Dylan____> Well i didnt install them
<Dylan____> But like i tried to or something i forgot
<Dylan____> And they gave me blackscreen
<Dylan____> It was like ubuntu-drivers install
<Dylan____> I did that and it gave me black screen
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: check ubuntu-drivers -h please
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: We have reinstalled the driver, and verified you have authority . I would fully expect with an Nvidia driver that the xorg.conf file is required . lotuspsychje , no ?
<lotuspsychje> madmannnn: did you read the resolution url?
<madmannnn> yes
<Dylan____> So what i do
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i think xorg isnt needed anymore
<madmannnn> that does not cover what i need
<Dylan____> Cause i tried doing the xorg thing
<Dylan____> And it gave me only this >
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: check wich driver is active right now please
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | madmannnn tweak xrandr resolutions
<ubottu> madmannnn tweak xrandr resolutions: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Dylan____> I did thst ubuntu-drivers -h
<Dylan____> And gave me this random stuff about list/install driver packages
<madmannnn> lotuspsychje I would like to just scale down the display a little. My projector throws the screen over my home screen. so i need to shrink the display.
<lotuspsychje> madmannnn: ubuntu uses best resolution for your screen, if you need otherwise tweak with xrandr
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: try sudo apt-get purge nvidia and reboot please
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Nvidia package isnt installed
<madmannnn> lotuspsychje tweeking the res is not the problem. in kodi i can fix it by using the overscan feature. i can 'shrink' the display area so there are black bars on my screen on all sides. thats what i need. i need the desktop shrunk so there is black on all sides.
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: ok try sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Already newest version
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-340
<lotuspsychje> madmannnn: you need a --scale option on xrandr
<madmannnn> when i scale it just makes my windows bigger
<Dylan____> Ok it tells me y/n
<Dylan____> What do i press
<lotuspsychje> madmannnn: https://sfxpt.wordpress.com/2011/02/02/panning-using-xrandr/
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: yes
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Done
<Dylan____> Its removing dkms modules
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: let it finish and remove
<lotuspsychje> and reboot
<Dylan____> How do i reboot
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: sudo reboot
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: lotuspsychje I am out of ideas on this , I am going to bail and call it for this session .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nite mate and tnx for the support
<Dylan____> Just rebooted tell unif i get blackscreen or not
<Dylan____> Nope it works
<Dylan____> I got the stuffed up lines and dots
<Dylan____> So it works
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: Glad you made it! :-)
<Dylan____> Haha it took so long haha
<Dylan____> Thanks i appriecate it
<Dylan____> So how can i install those drivers
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: now you probably on nouveau driver, test a youtube first
<Dylan____> Ok
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Dylan____ Well ! who'd a thunk it .. up on the noueveau (open source ) driver !
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: if your system performs well stay on nouveau, otherwise choose another nvidia driver from the additional drivers list
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Cause i want to play runescape though i dont think my graphics and mac handle it
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: at least we know you can boot with nouveau right
<Dylan____> Ok youtube works
<Dylan____> Yeah i had the recommended driver on before
<madmannnn> lotuspsychje that almost works but i have to use a mode that i have. which is 1920x1080 then 1200x720 i need something in the middle
<Dylan____> And i think thsat what caused the problem
<lotuspsychje> madmannnn: 1000x800?
<madmannnn> mode not supported
<lotuspsychje> madmannnn: 1024x800
<EmeraldExplorer> Is it possible to do a FTP Server A> Dedi B > Client C connection? This is where A can only go to B because of ip restrictions.
<madmannnn> nope
<lotuspsychje> EmeraldExplorer: please ask in ##networking
<wkts> okay so i figured out how to minimize a window in unity
<wkts> apparently you had to drag it away
<wkts> a bit unintuitive but next question
<madmannnn> lotuspsychje i did 1280 x 720 but it still fills my screen
<wkts> is there a recommended ppa for java8?
<madmannnn> lotuspsychje i want black bars around my display.
<lotuspsychje> madmannnn: 800x600 ?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | wkts
<ubottu> wkts: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<madmannnn> lotuspsychje looks crazy
<gartral> just testing, can you all hear me?
<lotuspsychje> !java | wkts
<ubottu> wkts: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wkts> ty
<madmannnn> lotuspsychje anything else?
<madmannnn> lotuspsychje is there a more robust display manager?
<lotuspsychje> madmannnn: i hear good things on kde for resolution and external screens
<goddard> how do i build my own linux kernel "extra" package?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Hink> I just cried converting my startup scripts to systemd.
<Hink> ;-;
<Hink> So painful, never again!
<goddard> lotuspsychje: i been there but it doesn't say anything about how to remove "extra" out of tree modules and it doesn't explain how to build an "extras" package
<lotuspsychje> Hink: system is the future mate, better get used to it
<lotuspsychje> systemd
<Hink> lotuspsychje— pls no, I need to go to sleep, geez that was stressful, at least now I got it so it won't be so annoying.
<ProbablyAndy> i feel like i should take systemd for a spin...but i really don't want to.
<lotuspsychje> goddard: are you talking about linux firmware extra?
<lotuspsychje> ProbablyAndy: 16.04 will also have it so...
<goddard> lotuspsychje: yeah in ubuntu it is the linux-image-extra
<ProbablyAndy> lotuspsychje: i might put ubuntu in a vm at some point
<goddard> lotuspsychje: linux-image-extra-4.2.0-19-generic
<goddard> lotuspsychje: im trying to build a mainline kernel with extras
<asdopas> On random occasions, my copy of Ubuntu will completely seize up, forcing me to restart. The screen will also glitch out. This only started today, after I fixed some broken dependencies relating to libqt4 and smplayer. Can anyone lead me in the right direction as to investigating why this might be happening? By the way, it's Ubuntu 15.04 amd64.
<lotuspsychje> goddard: not sure mate did you try the #kernel guys?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: nah ill try
<asdopas> It happened again. I was able to capture an image of it, here's the close up: http://imgur.com/HtAnuVy
<ANJ7> My lenovo laptop is showing charing light even though it is not connected to charger
<asdopas> This kind of thing fills the monitor. The num lock/caps lock buttons don't even respond. If anyone's out there, can they please help me try to figure out what's happening?
<asdopas> Maybe Qt is glitching out?
<ANJ7> I'm using ubuntu 15.10
<ANJ7> what could be the problem
<asdopas> I've seen this on clean installs of Linux Mint 17 so it might be something to do with my hardware.
<madmannn> i have a skylake processor. to get ubuntu to work i had to install linux 4.3. should i also install the official intel drivers/
<ProbablyAndy> asdopas: that does smell a bit like a hardware issue.  you might be able to look through /var/log/ and find some shreds of clues
<asdopas> Where in /var/log? There are a bazillion options
<asdopas> syslog, Xorg, gpu-manager.log?
<ProbablyAndy> asdopas: syslog and Xorg is where i'd start
<goddard> how can i remove everything related to the 3.13 kernel?
<goddard> im getting dkms errors because of 3.13 i think
<asdopas_> This is getting really annoying, it's happening every 5-10 minutes now, rather than every 30-40 minutes like previously. I've switched to Xchat. And would it be possible for someone to kick my nick? When I restarted the computer it didn't leave the chatroom. Anyway, I checked syslog and Xorg.0.log but there aren't any clues. At all. Like, syslog ends at 17:17 and it's 21:38 right now. And Xorg.0.log has numbers like [26.979] and
<asdopas_>  I have no idea what that means.
<asdopas_> (such as [    26.979] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events)
<nicomachus> asdopas_: do `/msg NickServ ghost $username $password` to kick the nick
<goddard> asdopas_: you can register the nick to boot others after 30 seconds of not loging in properly as well
<nicomachus> as long as it's registered, that is
<asdopas> It doesn't look like it matters, the nick went away on its own and I was able to rename myself
<nicomachus> yea it times out
<asdopas> Onto more important things...which is the latest version of the Xorg log? Xorg.0, or Xorg.1?
<ProbablyAndy> 0
<regedit-work> hello
<regedit-work> my (K)ubuntu upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 bricked my laptop, bringing me to grub recovery upon reboot
<dylan_> hello there guys
<regedit-work> trying to make a live USB to try and recover, will it not work if the live partition is the 2nd partition on the USB?
<dylan_> my macbook pro is hot right now as i speak can you guys help me
<asdopas> I looked through Xorg.0, Xorg1, Xorg.0.log.old, and syslog, and none of them gave me any clues, and now I don't know what to do next.
<ProbablyAndy> asdopas: when it happens, can you ctrl+alt+f1 into a different vt?
<asdopas> I can't even activate num lock, caps lock or scroll lock.
<asdopas> When I press the buttons, the lights don't come up. That's how I know the entire system is seizing up.
<asdopas> I doubt I'd be able to do ctrl alt f1 into a shell.
<ProbablyAndy> yeah thats sounds like a hard lock of some sort.
<ProbablyAndy> which explains the lack of logs.
<ProbablyAndy> how old is this computer?
<asdopas> It was made from salvaged parts and I received the computer from Free Geek for my volunteer service there. The CPU is Athlon 64 3400+ I think, and the graphics card is Nvidia Geforce 6150SE nForce 430 128MB which I think comes from 2005. I don't have the money to buy new hardware so maybe I should destroy this computer and salvage the gold and other metals within the circuitry, to sell it.
<asdopas> Salvaged is not the right word. Computers that would otherwise thrown away have their parts recycled, and those parts make up this computer. That's how Free Geek  works.
<ProbablyAndy> i'd be tempted to pull whatever parts aren't essential and see how it runs without them.
<nitish> How can I download torrent file in ubuntu?
<nicomachus> !transmission | nitish
<ProbablyAndy> extra ram sticks for example.  video card if you've got a different video card to try (or onboard video)
<moleverine> nitish: Transmission is a good torrent client
<asdopas> Until that day comes, I need to figure out a solution.
<nitish> molevering: how to download transmission?
<nicomachus> asdopas: have you tried other distros, like lubuntu or xubuntu?
<asdopas> This is Lubuntu.
<asdopas> Linux Mint 17 also hard locks randomly, no matter whether it's i386 or amd64, Cinnamon or XFCE.
<ProbablyAndy> are those really considered other distros?
<asdopas> When I first got the computer, I used Ubuntu 12.04, but I found Unity was too much of a resource hog so I switched to Linux Mint 12. So it would have been in 2012.
<ProbablyAndy> hmm
<moleverine> nitish: it may already be installed.  If not, you can run this from the terminal: sudo apt-get install transmission-gtk
<Artemis3> asdopas, how much ram?
<asdopas> I only upgraded so I could get recent versions of Pinta.
<asdopas> 2GB of ram, 128MB on the graphics card.
<ProbablyAndy> asdopas: parts of me also suspects the power supply.  are you doing anythign particularly intensive when it happens?
<Artemis3> asdopas, thats plenty, 32bit mate, or cinnamon or xfce would do fine.
<nitish> molevering: thanks. it was already installed. I was looking for transmission instead of transmission-gtk.
<asdopas> This only started happening today. When I use Chrome, it happens.
<asdopas> I guess Chrome is extremely intensive.
<jason__> do you have swap?
<ProbablyAndy> hmmmmm
<asdopas> Yes I have swap.
<ProbablyAndy> that is interesting.
<nicomachus> asdopas: you need to try some diagnostics and figure out what's bad. SMART disk check, memtest, etc
<Artemis3> asdopas, and don't bother with the gold thing, you'll spend more melting it, pollute far more and get nothing, also amd uses even less gold than intel
<dylan_> maybe try elementary os??
<ProbablyAndy> or be a madman and take slackware for a spin ;)
<HackerII> straight debian would prolly work
<dylan_> or maybe the mini.iso and customize what u need
<ProbablyAndy> HackerII: agreed.  that too.
<dylan_> xfce is lightweight
<asdopas> Debian doesn't natively recognize my Belkin USB wifi dongle.
<HackerII> and use nvidia 173 drivers for that card
<nicomachus> dylan_: he's using lubuntu...
<robotics> Belkin?
<dylan_> i know that
<dylan_> im using Xubuntu
<Artemis3> asdopas, lubuntu/xubuntu, ubuntu mate, and respective mint flavors all would do fine in that, use 32 bit
<asdopas> Plus I like having proprietary add-ons, Flash, etc.
<dylan_> flash u can get in software center
<dylan_> the plugin
<asdopas> Where do I find the diagnostics? In "System Information and Benchmark"?
<dylan_> but that and java are vulnable to viruses
<nicomachus> asdopas: forget all of this about switching distros. you've already got one of the most lightweight ones available and that hardware should run it. run a SMART disk check and memtest, figure out what's bad.
<asdopas> Yes dylan_, but my point is Debian does not include the Windows creature comforts that Ubuntu/Lubuntu/Mint offer in installation.,
<Artemis3> asdopas, whats the problem?
<dylan_> have you tried zoran os?
<nicomachus> asdopas: SMART disk check is in "disks", and memtest can be selected at your grub screen
<nicomachus> dylan_: stop recommending other distros, that's not a solution.
<asdopas> What are the commands to run SMART disk check and memtest nicomachus? And Artemis3, if you've arrived late, I'm encountering random hard locks and I'm trying to investigate the issue.
<nicomachus> asdopas: SMART disk check is in "disks", and memtest can be selected at your grub screen
<dylan_> nicomachus whats he trying to achieve mate
<Artemis3> asdopas, ok start with memtest then
<frank1e> is there some good anti virus/malware scanner that is free and does not mess up the OS with false positives for Ubuntu 14.04?
<asdopas> Where is "disks"? I'm not a power user, what may be second nature or rote to you is mysterious to me.
<dylan_> frankle
<dylan_> you dont need antivirus
<asdopas> Is "disks" in grub as well, or can I access it from the start menu
<dylan_> read here
<nicomachus> asdopas: disks can be accessed from the start menu. it's going to check your hard drive
<asdopas> But I start with memtest first.
<Blue1> you really don;t need av software, but if you;re paranoid I believe clamav is in the repo
<Artemis3> asdopas, disk errors won't usually cause hard locks just make it very slow and stuff failing (and log would show messages)
<dylan_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10373/do-i-need-to-have-antivirus-software-installed frankle
<Artemis3> asdopas, ram, gpu, and psu would be the first ones to inspect imo
<asdopas> Then what's the point of SMART disk check? It seems that memtest is all I need.
<dylan_> check that link out should help
<frank1e> dylan_ yes I do, my other machines have been compromised earlier in my network with different operating systems and this one is the last one I would need to check and clean if needed.
<dylan_> yes but linux doesnt need antivirus
<asdopas> Also, gpu is a marketing buzzword by Nvidia. I prefer "video card" or "graphics card".
<ProbablyAndy> you only really need AV on linux if you're trying to protect windows boxes that work with files handled by a linux box
<dylan_> hackers cant get the root password
<Artemis3> asdopas, if the motherboard has onboard video, try without the nvidia, for example.
<nicomachus> dylan_: that is entirely false.
<dylan_> pfft
<frank1e> dylan_ you are wrong.
<dylan_> nico dude
<dylan_> dont try and be some hero
<frank1e> ever heard about cryptolocker for example?
<dylan_> yes mate
<asdopas> So, I shouldn't start with memtest first, Artemis3?
<dylan_> and thats a windows virus
<dylan_> not a linux one
<frank1e> no
<asdopas> Because it seems like an effective first step.
<dylan_> frankle dude
<frank1e> dylan_ you still are wrong.
<dylan_> im not getting in a argument
<Artemis3> asdopas, graphics processor unit.. yeah do memtest first.
<frank1e> me neither.
<dylan_> frankle
<amicrawler> does any body know how to speed up my wifi card
<asdopas> Okay, O
<frank1e> anyone who really can help?
<asdopas> I'll be back.
<dylan_> check your sources before you post them honestly
<nicomachus> dylan_: stay on topic. if you don't have a question about ubuntu support, please move your conversation to another channel
<amicrawler> keep loosing speed
<dylan_> nico im giving advise to these people
<nicomachus> bad advice.
<dylan_> and you seem to somehow cut me off
<amicrawler> get it to go full then goes back to 1/2 speed
<dylan_> read this link for you people out there that linux cant get viruses
<frank1e> nicomachus do you maybe have a good idea which software to take with Ubuntu 14.04 for scanning for viruses/trojans/malware?
<ProbablyAndy> frank1e: ClamAV
<amicrawler> or bitdefender
<frank1e> ProbablyAndy Oh it's for Ubuntu available too? Via the software center right?
<nicomachus> frank1e: you may find this helpful: http://www.ubuntufree.com/top-5-antivirus-apps-for-ubuntu-14-04-and-14-10/
<amicrawler> free for linux
<dylan_> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/284124-myth-busting-is-linux-immune-to-viruses get on this website mate
<dylan_> click that and search it man
<dylan_> windows viruses cant attack linux
<amicrawler> can any body help
<frank1e> jesus
<dylan_> because linux cant run .exe unless you have wine
<frank1e> when will dylan_ stop this lol
<dylan_> and i know you can get avg for ubuntu
<dylan_> etc
<frank1e> anyway ignoring this fud from him now
<dylan_> frankle
<dylan_> u seriously go take your shit back to windows
<dylan_> your just a skeptic
<regedit-work> hello
<dylan_> seriously
<nicomachus> !language | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<regedit-work> my (K)ubuntu recently crapped out when upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10. It doesnt boot anymore (brings me to grub recovery prompt). I have a live USB running now, what steps can i take to fix up the existing OS?
<dylan_> nico im trying to get my point out there
<nicomachus> no one wants it.
 * ProbablyAndy wonders if there is a channel specifically for angry, unpolite, English.
<dylan_> so you trying to be tough on the net i see?
<frank1e> aand another one on my permanent ignore list, congrats
<dylan_> frankle dude u need the learn viruses indepth
<nicomachus> regedit-work: have you tried boot repair?
<dylan_> u have no idea what your talking about
<frank1e> installing clamAV now :)
<regedit-work> nicomachus: ooh that sounds promising, how do i do that?
<dylan_> pfft good luck mate
<dylan_> ur virus scanner cant protect you
<lotuspsychje> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nicomachus> regedit-work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dylan_> only protects you from the threats known
<lotuspsychje> no discussions here guys, only ubuntu support
<dylan_> but whatever you know better think your some smart person
<ProbablyAndy> frank1e: ClamAV is more for looking for windows viruses that linux may accidentally pass on to windows machines, there aren't really any known linux viruses running around in the wild.
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: there's no reasoning with him, apparently.
<ProbablyAndy> frank1e: but since other OS's had problems for you, it would be wise to scan your linux box with clamAV to make sure nothing is hiding out.
<frank1e> ProbablyAndy Oh okay. I'm just trying to find out if this machine has been infected with a linux version of some cryptolocker fork too before it could go on and do damage
<nicomachus> regedit-work: boot-repair is automatically installed on your kubuntu live disk. you can run it from terminal with `boot-repair`, and it will automatically do it's thing. try that first and then report back if that doesn't work.
<dylan_> cryptolocker virus is a windows virus omg
<dylan_> its not a linux
<frank1e> and also keyloggers/screencapture trojans
<tonyyarusso> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s00pcan_> what's a virus
<dylan_> and plus u need the key to get your encrypted files back
<dylan_> maybe look up this guy frankle just a tip
<dylan_> britec
<dylan_> look at the cryptolocker virus removal guide
<ProbablyAndy> frank1e: i don't know of any cryptolocker ports for linux, we're a pretty small target group and most of us have no money :D
<frank1e> ProbablyAndy yes it exists
<dylan_> wrong
<Spethus> is there a general linux help channel that isn't specifically for only some ubuntu based distro's ?
<dylan_> cyptolocker is a virus made for windows
<frank1e> didn't think so too at first but it does.
<ProbablyAndy> frank1e: link?
<amicrawler> can any body help me please
<tonyyarusso> This is not a support conversation guys.
<nicomachus> frank1e, ProbablyAndy, dylan_, take that convo to #ubuntu-offtopic, you're flooding the channel
<dylan_> ok'
<frank1e> ProbablyAndy no idea lost it, read through a crapload of websites about it, but has been confirmed
<ProbablyAndy> k
<dylan_> how i join that channel im using xchat
<nicomachus> amicrawler: what's the issue?
<amicrawler> yes computer can get virus
<dylan_> oi frankle go to that channel aye
<dylan_> and we sort it out
<nicomachus> dylan_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<amicrawler> yes need help setting my wifi card
<dylan_> thx
<nicomachus> dylan_: then /part #ubuntu
<amicrawler> i was able to get it to go full speed
<amicrawler> but when loging out and back goes 1/2 speed
<nicomachus> amicrawler: can you paste the output of `sudo lshw -c network` to a pastebin and link here?
<regedit-work> nicomachus: unfortunately boot-repair doesnt seem to be there :(
<nicomachus> regedit-work: np, `sudo apt-get install boot-repair`
<nicomachus> in a terminal
<amicrawler> my wifi card is ath10_pci
<amicrawler> speed 6mb/s
<amicrawler> wpa/wpa2
<nicomachus> amicrawler: I was interested in the output of that command because it would show the chipset and driver as well
<regedit-work> nicomachus: no such package, additionally i cant seem to sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair, i get error "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~yannubuntu/ubuntu/boot-repair'. ERROR: '~yannubuntu' user or team does not exist.
<regedit-work> nicomachus: oh nevermind i had to be online. installing...
<nicomachus> :)
<regedit-work> huh, still unable to locate package boot-repair?...
<regedit-work> oh i didnt apt-get update, sorry
<amicrawler> width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath10k_pci driverversion=4.2.0-19-generic firmware=atheros-12.0.0.102-fw ip=192.168.11.115 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn        resources: irq:41 memory:f0800000-f09fffff
<nicomachus> !paste | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amicrawler> description: Wireless interface        product: Qualcomm Atheros        vendor: Qualcomm Atheros        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        logical name: wlp1s0        version: 20
<amicrawler> there is my card
<dylan_> i got banned from ubuntu offtopic
<nicomachus> I'm not surprised.
<dylan_> cause of the idiots who claim to bllse know it a
<s00pcan_> how do you get banned from offtopic
<s00pcan_> by being ontopic?
<dylan_> listen im worked with laptops since 2006
<lotuspsychje> !language | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nicomachus> by not following the community guidelines
<dylan_> yes and im trying to get my posint acros
<dylan_> and there like aye hes talking madness
<s00pcan_> I got banned from haskell once.  They are pretty uptight there
<amicrawler> so what am i doing wrong on my card
<dylan_> i know what im talking about
<nicomachus> you can do that in calm, polite english. but this not a support topic.
<amicrawler> nicomachus any thing
<nicomachus> amicrawler: I'm really not sure.
<ProbablyAndy> amicrawler: if you run "dmesg", do you see anything in that output relating to your wireless card?
<amicrawler> i go from infrastructure to ad-hoc
<nicomachus> amicrawler: my original thought was that maybe it was a troublesome driver, but that driver seems to be just fine.
<amicrawler> band 5Ghz
<ProbablyAndy> amicrawler: can you pastebin that?  I'm curious
<carrera> Greetings  :-)
<amicrawler> past to where
<amicrawler> and what
<ProbablyAndy>  amicrawler paste.ubuntu.com and dmesg
<nicomachus> !paste | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kaish> wow
<carrera> 15.10 desktop installer keeps crashing on my Asus G751, even before the GUI starts, because of the nouveau driver and mini.iso doesn't even boot because of UEFI.  Any ideas as to how I can install ubuntu desktop?
<ProbablyAndy> carrera: back in the day they had an ncurses based installer which would get you around the nouveau issue... and i think it got rolled into the new installer somewhere, but i can't remember where.
<Artemis3> ProbablyAndy, that still exists.
<amicrawler> ok paste
<Artemis3> ProbablyAndy, you can use the mini.iso or server iso
<amicrawler> can any body look
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, Artemis3, thanks for the pointer
<ariel_> hola
<nicomachus> amicrawler: you've gotta link it here...
<amicrawler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13985854/
<amicrawler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13985854/
<Guest94386> hablan español?
<Artemis3> carrera, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest94386> que es esto?
<regedit-work> ok so
<regedit-work> boot-repair finished
<bean> !es | Guest94386
<ubottu> Guest94386: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, Artemis3, I managed to install the server and configure my 2 SSD drives in RAID0, then I installed Ubuntu MATE, but things weren't as clean as the straight desktop install.  For one, ethernet can't be controlled from the little app on the tool bar
<regedit-work> it says it had an error, and gave me this URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/13985858/
<ProbablyAndy> Artemis3: so I see.  i could swear i had this exact conversation a month ago, and we ended up deciding it was part of the regular iso.  /me shrugs.
<carrera> Artemis3, I'm on the MinimalCD page as we speak, and here is what it says:  Note: While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode.
<Artemis3> carrera, there is a meta package, it installs the same files in the end. So you can have the mini iso installed in command line only mode, and then just apt-get install mate-desktop for example.
<ProbablyAndy> amicrawler: is there anything from later in the dmesg log?
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, Artemis3, does the note on the MinimalCD page mean that I will not be able to boot into ubuntu using UEFI after the install?
<Artemis3> carrera, it is also possible to choose the desktop at install time (expert mode?, don't remember well)
<Artemis3> carrera, if you can put your system into legacy, better do that
<regedit-work> upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 resulted in system freezing and becoming unbootable. I managed to boot-repair with a live USB
<regedit-work> but what should I do now: boot to the previous kernel? to the upgraded kernel? how to recover from the potentially unfinished upgrade?
<carrera> Artemis3, oh, I thought UEFI boots much faster
<amicrawler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13985885/
<amicrawler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13985885/
<carrera> Artemis3, I only run ubuntu on my laptops
<Artemis3> carrera, not really, it might, or might not, its not worth the trouble unless you are sharing it with an already installed os in uefi mode
<nicomachus> regedit-work: try to boot into the new kernel, see if it works after the boot-repair
<ProbablyAndy> amicrawler: can you post the whole dmesg?  something like "dmesg > log.txt" in terminal, and then upload log.txt to paste.ubuntu.com
<regedit-work> nicomachus: ok but how can I ascertain whether some things are broken or half upgraded?
<amicrawler> the hole thing
<amicrawler> of all my dmesg
<amicrawler> it give out if
<amicrawler> info
<ynix> Is it possible to hibernate to a file instead of a swap partition?
<Artemis3> you could always make a swap file :)
<carrera> Artemis3, yes, it's possible to choose the desktop in mini.iso, not the server
<asdopas> I'm back, memtest86+ showed no errors after going through the 8 tests. I'm going to a SMART disk test next. Should it be short or extended?
<nicomachus> regedit-work: once you get booted, you can run `sudo apt-get -f install` and try to finish the upgrade
<nicomachus> asdopas: short should suffice.
<Artemis3> carrera, i think so, i'm used to install command line only then apt-get my way, but yes thats nice too.
<amicrawler> can dmes just wireless?
<carrera> Artemis3, what do you mean a MATE desktop meta package?
<regedit-work> nicomachus: booting seems to have hanged, and....caps is blinking on/off??..
<Artemis3> carrera, you install this package and it depends on anything else you need as if you had installed from the ubuntu mate iso
<ProbablyAndy> amicrawler: hmm.  perhaps "dmesg | grep ath10k > log.txt"
<Artemis3> carrera, in ubuntu they usually are named *-desktop (ie. xubuntu-desktop)
<asdopas> For SMART data, all the Assessment benchmarks are OK. Artemis3, how do I do diagnostics on the PSU?
<carrera> Artemis3, my problem is that mini.iso on a flash won't boot. Not even With the CSM (Compatibility Support Module) turned on in my Award BIOS.
<asdopas> If I haven't already.
<regedit-work> nicomachus: if googles are correct, caps blinking means kernel is panicking, right?
<regedit-work> this is all around bad news D:
<carrera> Artemis3, right, I know the *-desktop meta packages
<Artemis3> asdopas, memtest is good? all passed? for the psu you would need another one, or a tester...
<nicomachus> regedit-work: that's possible. try the older kernel
<asdopas> I don't understand.
<Artemis3> carrera, tasksel too
<carrera> Artemis3, tasksel?
<amicrawler> >[   13.758243] ath10k_pci 0000:01:00.0: pci irq msi interrupts 1 irq_mode 0 reset_mode 0 [   13.993409] ath10k_pci 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:01:00.0.bin failed with error -2 [   14.009139] ath10k_pci 0000:0http://paste.ubuntu.com/13985908/
<ProbablyAndy> asdopas: have you tried not running chome for a while?  maybe you've got a funky corrupt package or something
<Artemis3> asdopas, also try with another graphics card (onboard if available)
<amicrawler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13985908/
<amicrawler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13985908/
<amicrawler> here is the dmesg
<asdopas> That also might be it, ProbablyAndy. When I cleaned up the issues with the broken libqt4 dependencies via Synaptic and apt-get -f install, it uninstalled Chrome as well. I had to re add the PPA and apt-get google-chrome-stable again.
<asdopas> But if it's the package, how do I know that that's the problem?
<regedit-work> nicomachus: i think one difference i'm noticing between the new kernel boot command list and the old one is the apsence/presence of a UUID, perhaps referring to a specific disk (just guessing) does this make any sense?
<ProbablyAndy> amicrawler: hmph.  it looks like its using some kind of generic firmware?  i dunno. ...
<asdopas> Also to Artemis3, I don't have another card on me, and I can't really afford to buy a new one since I don't have any income.
<asdopas> Which is one of the reasons I was so grateful to get this computer!
<nicomachus> regedit-work: I'm not sure, we're hitting the limits of my knowledge at this point. :/
<regedit-work> nicomachus: either way i booted into text mode of the previous kernel, so hod do i repair/finish the upgrade - i just apt-get -f install?
<regedit-work> *how
<nicomachus> I believe that's how I did it previously.
<ProbablyAndy> asdopas: well it coule be the package, or one of its shared libraries...its a bit of a trial and error process
<amicrawler> there is times i can get full speed
<Artemis3> asdopas, yes it would be nice if you had another card and psu to test things, you might have luck switching from the proprietary driver to nouveau or vice versa give it a try
<asdopas> What should I do? apt-get remove google-chrome-stable, apt-get purge chrome, something else?
<nicomachus> regedit-work: before -f install you may try `apt-get --fix-missing` as well
<Artemis3> and use chromium with pepperflash-plugin
<regedit-work> nicomachus: apt-get defferred me to dpkg --configure -a, which is processing a bunch of stuff now it seems...
<asdopas> To Artemis3, I didn't have this problem with the proprietary drivers until today. I don't think that's the issue.
<nicomachus> regedit-work: ok, that's good.
<nicomachus> after that is done, do `apt-get --fix-missing` and then `apt-get -f install`
<Artemis3> asdopas, if the problem is the card, yes you might. hard to tell without another to try
<Artemis3> asdopas, hmm what buntu version do you use?
<asdopas> I'll have to Macgyver my way out of this in lieu of having a second card. It's Lubuntu 15.04.
<amicrawler> some times i can get my wifi card to go 14MB/sec down and 1.4MB/sec up
<Artemis3> asdopas, you might have also better luck with 14.04 (LTS), it is wise to stick to LTS versions
<asdopas> Unless I get objections, I will apt-get purge google-chrome-stable
<nicomachus> amicrawler: speed variations can have TONS of explanations...
<asdopas> amicrawler: Settle down there, Google Fiber
<nicomachus> asdopas: :) don't make fun of my Fiber bro
<amicrawler> fiber is ok
<ProbablyAndy> amicrawler: not seeing anything that really indicates a problem with your card.  hmmm.
<asdopas> But I wanted the bleeding edge updates from the latest version, Artemis3...they've put me in a predicament for now but otherwise they've served me
<amicrawler> bonded pair is good as well
<amicrawler> lan speed i'm good
<Artemis3> asdopas, the LTS can be maintained from 2~5 years, while the non LTS are dropped after 9 months. Also non LTS tends to be more unstable, i have know people having crashes with 15.10 for example.
<amicrawler> my nic is 10/1000
<carrera> is this ok to burn the mini.iso to a flash or should I go for smaller block size:dd if='./mini.iso' of=/dev/sdd bs=4096
<Artemis3> carrera, the block size is just a buffer, to make the copy a bit faster, it won't make a difference in the end :)
<amicrawler> why is my wifi speed show up at 6mb/s
<amicrawler> why is my wifi speed show up at 6Mb/s
<carrera> Artemis3, oh, thank you!  :-)
<amicrawler> can i change that ?
<nicomachus> Artemis3: all LTS are maintained for 5 years, and non-LTS are maintained for 9 months. no variation there.
<Artemis3> old habits nicomachus
<asdopas> I have run apt-get purge google-chrome-stable. I've also removed the PPA. I will use Firefox in the interregnum (if God will forgive my sins) and try again with the Chrome .deb from Google.com/chrome.
<nicomachus> asdopas: you could also try Chromium.
<asdopas> The open source variant of Chrome?
<nicomachus> yes.
<asdopas> Which do you prefer?
<Artemis3> asdopas, chromium is pretty much the same anyway, without fonts or flash, but you can install those too
<nicomachus> firefox. but if you want Chrome, Chromium is great.
<asdopas> I just realized, I have a lot of bookmarks and other extensions saved on Chrome. They're useful and I don't know if Chromium will restore them when I log into my Google account.
<nicomachus> it will.
<easyOnMe> I tried doing this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicomachus> you can also directly copy the bookmarks folder over
<easyOnMe> and this is what I got back: W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<easyOnMe> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<easyOnMe> what can I do with this
<nicomachus> !paste } easyOnMe
<ubottu> nicomachus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicomachus> ugh.
<easyOnMe> is this a server side issue
<nicomachus> !paste | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Artemis3> easyOnMe, i'd suggest you change your mirror
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> change mirror again
<easyOnMe> is there no other way of solving this
<easyOnMe> I have been changing mirrors everytime I encounter this problem
<carrera> Artemis3, it worked.  Thank you sir!  :-)
<carrera> Artemis3, I used to turn on the BIOS compatibility but didn't move the Generic USB Flash boot option to the top
<amicrawler> ok i got it to work
<asdopas> Do you think that 2016 will be the Year of Desktop Linux?
<amicrawler> my wifi matched my isp speeds
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15505775/debian-apt-packages-hash-sum-mismatch  that seems promising.
<amicrawler> 14MB/s
<amicrawler> down and 1.4MBs up
<nicomachus> congrats, amicrawler
<amicrawler> but not to sure how to make it stick
<carrera> Artemis3, my American Megatrends BIOS also shows a UEFI USB boot option for the mini.iso.  Is there absolutely no way I can install with UEFI?
<carrera> Artemis3, I really like the seedy boot with UEFI
<amicrawler> here is the form i used to get my card to work
<amicrawler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300861
<amicrawler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300861
<pcquanit1997> hello
<carrera> Artemis3, No bios splash page and no FakeRAID controller page with the ctrl-I option with UEFI
<Artemis3> carrera, i cannot say, but i imagine it won't work with the mini iso as its warned
<easyOnMe> ProbablyAndy: thanks I will try this out
<pcquanit1997> What is the software?
<nicomachus> pcquanit1997: what do you mean?
<carrera> Artemis3, is there a way I can add UEFI later, if I create a 100 MB partition for it now?
<amicrawler> my ubunt conections still shows 6Mbps
<Artemis3> carrera, my experience with uefi is rather limited, even tho i own a motherboard with uefi, i always used it in legacy, sorry
<easyOnMe> one more thing
<carrera> Artemis3, no problem, thanks anyway
<amicrawler> how to i make my settings stick
<nicomachus> amicrawler: what settings?
<carrera> Artemis3, one last question. Why do you like legacy BIOS better?
<easyOnMe> is it possible to use my laptop as a server for my application that I can access even from outside
<Artemis3> carrera, it just works? :)
<ProbablyAndy>  easyOnMe: depends one the application?
<easyOnMe> what I mean is used my own laptop at home as server that the public can access the application that I place in my laptop
<carrera> Artemis3, perefectly valid reason!  :)
<amicrawler> under edit connections
<ProbablyAndy> carrera: the only reason i've seen to use UEFI is if you're trying to dual boot windows.  other than that, it doesnt' have any advantages.
<amicrawler> for wifi and lan
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: yes, you can do that in a variety of ways. SSH for example
<easyOnMe> ProbablyAndy: I am just contemplating of a web based application
<amicrawler> gui is unity
<easyOnMe> say like a database driven application
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: you mean the general public can access it via the internet
<easyOnMe> that is what I meant
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, Thank you.  I just like it cause it goes straight to grub.  No splash page, No FakeRAID page, etc...
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: well the answer is yes, thats totally possible.  the details though are many and may be beyond the scope of this channel.
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: if you leave the port open with no password... yes they could. that's definitely not advised...
<ProbablyAndy> carrera: it is pretty blingy like that :)  i like all the scrolling text though, makes me feel like some kind of superhero nerd.
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, lol
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, you're cool!
<X61> a nerd is a foolish or contemptible person who lacks social skills or is boringly studious, which begs the question do you know what you're talking about. I suggest you don't.
<easyOnMe> similar to those of amazon but not that big
<easyOnMe> just for the city wide application
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: the basics of it though are that you'll have to port forward a port to your laptop for the port taht you need to use.  typically port 80, although most ISP's block 80 (mine does), so i usually end up using 8080 or 81
<ProbablyAndy> carrera: :D
<bean> easyOnMe, you'd be far better off just renting a VM or VPS
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: bean is definitely in the right here.
<easyOnMe> bean: yup I understand
<easyOnMe> but what I want to venture out is just have the experience of doing so
<ProbablyAndy> i run a server from my house, and it works, but i only have roughly 1 user.
<easyOnMe> can anyone lead me some online resources that I can use though
<bean> easyOnMe, it also depends on what ports your ISP blocks, if any
<tenX> bean: what ports do ISPs block these days?
<nicomachus> none of this is on topic
<bean> tenX, a lot of them block mail ports, some block web.
<easyOnMe> ProbablyAndy: I only have a hundred users at the most
<easyOnMe> probably even less
<bean> nicomachus, is right, this is a support channel.
<easyOnMe> bean: ok but do you know of any tutorial on how I can proceed doing so
<tenX> bean: yeah ok. just for interest.
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, If I really like the "blingy boot", is there a way I can add it after the install, given that I set aside a partition for UEFI at the beginning of /dev/sda during installation?
<bean> easyOnMe, please don't try to run anything of any real seriousness off your laptop for "a hundred users"
<nicomachus> ^ the users agree
<carrera> easyOnMe, Hi, what kind of laptop is this?
<easyOnMe> bean: what do you mean
<easyOnMe> carrera: 32 bit
<ProbablyAndy> carrera: I'm gonna go with yes, but I don't really know where to start.  I've done UEFI precisely once on my laptop, and it wasn't even ubuntu.
<bean> easyOnMe, i'm saying you shouldn't ever run 'production' off of an old laptop
<carrera> easyOnMe, great!  :-)
<easyOnMe> the model just right before i5 got introduced
<easyOnMe> carrera: lol
<easyOnMe> man I know what you mean
<carrera> easyOnMe, ;-)
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, Thanks Cool Andy
<easyOnMe> bean: listen guys the city where I am currently working needs a volunteer to do some registration stuff just for a couple of months
<nicomachus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, I have a feeling it's possible too
<easyOnMe> after that the database gets migrated to another server once the get their budget
<bean> easyOnMe, then they should provide somewhere for it to be hosted.
<carrera> Is there a way I can add the UEFI support files to the mini.iso?
<bean> a laptop is not a server. easyOnMe
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: you'd be better off renting a VPS.  its cheap.
<easyOnMe> ProbablyAndy: but those guys in the city hall IT dept thinks highly of themselves
<carrera> ProbablyAndy, VPS = Virtual Private Server?
<easyOnMe> they do not want their code "seen" by other volunteers
<ProbablyAndy> carrera: yep.
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: the P stands for Private :D
<carrera> sorry, I've been out of tech for 10 years.  used to be a Java programmer on Sun Solaris
<lotuspsychje> guys lets keep it support
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> discussions dont belong here
<easyOnMe> and I am "LUCKY" I got the privileged to see their code and hence I am the only volunteer who can be jailed later on should their intellectual property gets leaked...
<bean> easyOnMe, #ubuntu-offtopic please, this isn't support related.
<carrera> lotuspsychje, Hi  :-)
<easyOnMe> bean: one last try bean
<easyOnMe> just give me some online resources
<easyOnMe> please
<easyOnMe> that's all man and I am going to stop promise
<bean> easyOnMe, no, i'm saying please join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue.
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> sure
<carrera> easyOnMe, what are you installing on you 32 Cylinder Buggati Veyron?
<carrera> *your
<nicomachus> !ot | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dylan> hello guys i need help
<easyOnMe> carrera: lol
<dylan> anyone know how can you solve overheating on a macbook pro?
<easyOnMe> can we discuss it in private chat
<nicomachus> dylan: is it running ubuntu?
<carrera> easyOnMe, please
<dylan> yeah
<nicomachus> generally overheating is going to be a hardware issue, which isn't something that is supported here.
<hipitihop> For the benefit of others with the same LXD problem I had. I added `lxc.aa_allow_incomplete = 1` to  /usr/share/lxc/config/ubuntu.common.conf
<ProbablyAndy> unless its a software issue thats keeping the fan from running correctly
<dylan> is there like idk some sort of server/chat that can help me
<nicomachus> ProbablyAndy: yea you're right, I was a bit quick to dismiss that. dylan can you hear/feel the fans running?
<ProbablyAndy> dylan: which version of ubuntu?
<dylan> i can feel the heat on the bottom of the mac
<dylan> already
<dylan> but no fans arnt running as i can tell
<Artemis3> dylan, what gpu does that use?
<dylan> how i check
<dylan> ?
<dylan> brb
<ProbablyAndy> oye.  macbooks and fans on linux seem to be a, uhm, interesting, topic.
<nicomachus> macbooks + linux in general...
<bean> it works /okay/ but i'd rather just run a vm to ssh to
<nicomachus> I don't understand paying that much for hardware to install linux... but that's not a discussion to be had here.
<easyOnMe> ProbablyAndy: the link you gave me about the mirrors still gave me the same problem
<ProbablyAndy> hmm.
<kallu> hi friend
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: when i was googling around it sounded like it may also be related to your internet connection.  do you have another internet connectino you can try?
<kallu> please help me install the tiling window manager
<kallu> I am stuck as my apt-get not working
<easyOnMe> ProbablyAndy: what do you meean
<easyOnMe> mean
<easyOnMe> my internet connection has problems
<nicomachus> kallu: which one? there are many
<easyOnMe> and that is the reason I counter problems with updating
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: possibly.  I've seen similar things before.  the corporate network at my old job used to corrupt files downloaded from the internet.
<easyOnMe> ProbablyAndy: ok
<nicomachus> !pm | kallu
<ubottu> kallu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<kallu> I wan to install i3
<ProbablyAndy> easyOnMe: maybe try the upgrades from an internet cafe or something.  if they work, then you can start looking suspiciously at your home connection
<nicomachus> ok kallu, easy enough. what have you done so far?
<kallu> yum -y install i3 i3lock dmenu dunst
<nicomachus> kallu: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kallu> i tried this and its showing me errot
<kallu> not ubuntu
<easyOnMe> ProbablyAndy: ok noted
<kallu> I am using centos 6.2
<nicomachus> kallu: this is an ubuntu support channel. for other distributions, you'll have to seek help elsewhere.
<nicomachus> centos is on #centos
<kallu> I have a debian kali linux intalled hope that will work ??
<nicomachus> none of those are ubuntu, so we can't help you here. sorry.
<kallu> ok thank you
<nicomachus> good luck. i3 is fun. :)
<ProbablyAndy> <3 i3
<kallu> let me see if any ubuntu distro is in my vmware collection
<kallu> :P
<Sonderblade> i have some problem with flash in 15.10. it makes chromium occassionally freeze and lag hardcore
<nicomachus> apparently `apt-get purge --remove i3` doesn't remove it from /usr/share/xsessions, which is odd. just noticed that today.
<nicomachus> Sonderblade: my (probably unwanted) solution would be to not use flash and use HTML5 instead
<kallu> i think I have got a 10.10 installed
<kallu> :)
<nicomachus> kallu: 10.10 is not supported anymore.
<kallu> at least I can try install it there
<kallu> for test purposes
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | kallu
<ubottu> kallu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kallu> I am very new to linux
<nicomachus> kallu: I would not even recommend booting a 10.10 install, as it hasn't received security updates in almost 5 years.
<jindu> whos the bst data recovery software???
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | jindu
<ubottu> jindu: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<lotuspsychje> jindu: sudo photorec after and scan your whole hd
<jindu> thanks alote
<cuchufli> Hi, I'm using a Lenovo B570 laptop running Ubuntu 15.10 and I'm having an issue when I close my laptop lid my external monitor shuts off. Is there a workaround for to prevent this from happening?
<lotuspsychje> cuchufli: try LTS
<kallu> installing a fresh 12.04  LTS ..... is it good enough
<kallu> do ypu have any link or steb by step guide on how to install i3 wm
<bean> kallu, probably but 14.04 is a better LTS edition
<kallu> that will be a great help
<nicomachus> kallu: here's a guide: https://i3wm.org/docs/repositories.html
<kallu> thanks nico
<nicomachus> np
<dylan> ok guys back
<nicomachus> cuchufli: I haven't tried this, but you may try adjusting power settings in your system settings. there's an option there for what to do when your laptop lid is closed. options are "suspend" or "do nothing". changing that to "do nothing" MAY resolve but I can't verify.
<dylan> can you help me with my overheating problem please
<dylan> sorry i had to get dinner
<nicomachus> dylan: I really doubt that it's a software issue. Mac's just tend to overheat. However, you may try checking with the guys at ##hardware for a solution.
<dylan> ok
<dylan> i cant send through channel?
<cuchufli> nicomachus: I tried that but it didn't seem to have any effect.
<dylan> how come i cant speak on hardware
<dylan> it says cant send through channel
<nicomachus> dylan: you may have register your nick
<cuchufli> lotuspsychje: Why would the LTS release not also be affected? As far as I can tell this problem has been affecting users for the past few years
<dylan> ohh ok
<lotuspsychje> cuchufli: could try a liveusb perhaps>?
<dylan> how do i register my nick
<cuchufli> lotuspsychje: I'll give it a try :)
<nicomachus> dylan: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<dylan> im registed apprently
<dylan> but i cant talk on hardware
<kallu> how xmonad is different from i3
<nicomachus> dylan: check with #freenode. I imagine the name "dylan" is already taken
<dylan> ohh
<nicomachus> kallu: that's not really on-topic here.
<lotuspsychje> kallycheck the #i3 channel also
<goddard> how can i remove everything related to the 3.13 kernel?
<goddard> im getting dkms errors because of 3.13 i think
<jindu> no virus attack in LINUX but in windows, WHY?
<gzcwnk> design
<gzcwnk> windows is badly architected
<gzcwnk> and users are not very bright by and large
<nicomachus> goddard: what's the output of `sudo ls /boot`? can you paste it at paste.ubuntu.com and link here?
<asdopas> Here's what's been going on since I was gone. I've had three hard locks thus far, while experimenting with Chromium. The first occurred at 23:30 my time, about 30 minutes after my last contact on IRC. I had 6-7 tabs open in Chromium, one of which was Youtube. I restarted, then got another hard lock immediately at the login screen. I got a third hard lock about 3 minutes ago, when I updated Nvidia CUDA and other updates to from 30
<asdopas> 1.128 to 301.133, with four tabs open (one of them being Youtube). I noticed that the hard lock began with the sound skipping on the Youtube video that was on for a few seconds, before its cutting out completely. And since it was asked, I tried doing a ctrl alt f1 shell but nothing was responding. So, I'm back to step one. Please don't recommend I get another graphics card or install a new OS, those are things I'm either not will
<asdopas> ing to do, or unable to do.
<asdopas> (the sound skips for a few seconds, the video would be on for 10-20 minutes.)
<asdopas> (And I meant square one.)
<jindu> no virus attack in LINUX but in windows, WHY?
<eSnake> howdy folks
<eSnake> anyone know if there are any vulnerabilities using this IRC?
<nicomachus> jindu: because most viruses are not geared toward linux. but that's not really a question for this channel, this is strictly ubuntu support.
<jindu> ok
<nicomachus> eSnake: this is an ubuntu support channel. Feel free to ask questions regarding ubuntu support, and please read the /topic
<ProbablyAndy> asdopas: smells like hardware to me.  without substituting parts, the only thing i can think is to maybe yank the graphics card, boot it up, and just let it run.  if you can still toggle the numlock in a few hours, then its the graphics card?   total shot in the dark, but given the limitations you've laid out, there aren't many other options.
<nicomachus> ProbablyAndy: given the YouTube stuttering I'm inclined to say graphics as well, but it seems he didn't want to hear that.
<eSnake> okay if I use this IRC will it compromise my Ubuntu OS?
<nicomachus> eSnake: no.
<ProbablyAndy> nicomachus: that or power supply.  power supply failures are a pain.
<asdopas> I almost forgot, it's an integrated graphics card, the Geforce 6000SE series. There's nothing to yank.
<asdopas> I doubt it's power supply. The reason why is because this problem had been nonexistent between the time I installed Lubuntu 15.04 to today, Saturday December 12.
<asdopas> So that would have been at least three months.
<nicomachus> power supply's go bad.
<ProbablyAndy> asdopas: unless you can pin it on a certain even that happened today, such as a change or software or something, then it it isn't logical to rule out the power supply
<ProbablyAndy> i suppose you could install a different distro and see if it does similar things.
<nicomachus> or try a live version
<ProbablyAndy> that would at least narrow down hardware vs software.
<ProbablyAndy> nicomachus: that does seem easier.
<asdopas> That's the thing. My guess is that it has something to do with the installation of libqt4 and other ancillary packages, I had broken dependencies when I tried to install smplayer. There must have been a glitch somewhere.
<nicomachus> asdopas: do you have a live USB lying around?
<asdopas> No. Why not a live CD?
<nicomachus> that works too
<asdopas> Should I switch to 32 bit?
<asdopas> I don't see how 64 bit would help me.
<asdopas> It seems to be the source of my troubles.
<ProbablyAndy> shouldn't make a difference either way
<asdopas> Also, on my current copy of the Lubuntu 15.04 boot CD, when I try the "something else" option and try to partition, I get an error and it doesn't resize the partition. Is there an alternative, like Hirens Boot CD?
<regedit-work> please help; sddm fails to load graphic desktop
<regedit-work> dmesg shows a segfault for sddm_greeter ... error 4 in libqxcb.so
<QVIKti455> Which Ubuntu flavor do you prefer?
<nicomachus> regedit-work: this may be a bug. see: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/412
<nicomachus> regedit-work: some of the users there report that switching to lightdm resolves the issue. there's also a link to a script that resolves it. The problem appears to be with Nvidia?
<regedit-work> nicomachus: interestingly in 15.04 the Driver Manager was showing driver version 358, but now in 15.10 the latest version showing up is still 352
<nicomachus> sometimes third-party drivers don't get updated outside of the LTS versions, but I can't say that that's what is happening here.
<nicomachus> it could, but I just don't know
<regedit-work> 15.04 isnt an LTS version tho
<nicomachus> oh, right. whoops.
<DarwinSurvivor> help, I'm half-way through a do-release-upgrade and I'm stuck at a dialog I can't read
<DarwinSurvivor> my screen got resized and now the message in the ncurses interface is above the top of my terminal
<DarwinSurvivor> I've gone all the way back up to 4K resolution, but it's STILL at the top, all I can see are the "Yes" and "No" options, but I have no idea what the questino is
<DarwinSurvivor> aaaargh. just did SHIFT+UP to see scrollback and the dialog disapeared, no idea what the question was
<DarwinSurvivor> correction: SHIFT+PageUP
<DarwinSurvivor> well, I hope it wasn't important........
<QVIKti455> How to set up my iVPN with Ubuntu?
<TheHackOps> Is this the correct place to ask about kernel issues with its within Ubuntu?
<TheHackOps> if*
<nicomachus> DarwinSurvivor: do you have any iptables rules?
<nicomachus> QVIKti455: iVPN? never heard of it
<nicomachus> TheHackOps: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: nope, "ACCEPT" for all 3, no rules
<ludza> guys how do you setup and use a customised vimrc in ubuntu vivid vervet?
<QVIKti455> https://www.ivpn.net/
<nicomachus> DarwinSurvivor: that's the only dialog box I can think of during a release upgrade, is asking if you want a backup-copy of your iptables rules...
<QVIKti455> It's just a VPN service for browsing around the Net.
<DarwinSurvivor> ludza: you just edit ~/.vimrc
<QVIKti455> I got an IP from them by paying a fee and now I have to put it into Ubuntu to use it.
<nicomachus> QVIKti455: there's a setup page on their site... https://www.ivpn.net/setup/
<ludza> there is none. in my ~ folder
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: ok, I'm used to all the questions being a simple text output and asking for a "Y" or "N", never seen an ncurses question in an upgrade before...
<DarwinSurvivor> ludza: then simply create it (it's a plain text file)
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, Ok let me just grab together a useful log file, also the module at fault seems to be radeon.dpm
<QVIKti455> Looks too complicated + advanced for me. I know how to do it on Windows.
<QVIKti455> I need to open up the network preferences and put the VPN IP in there somewhere.
<nicomachus> QVIKti455: the instructions are pretty explicit on that site... we can't really make it any easier here.
<TheHackOps> Is gist ok in here?
<DarwinSurvivor> QVIKti455: have you tried https://www.ivpn.net/setup/gnu-linux-netman.html ?
<ludza> DarwinSurvivor: i am using pymode so how do i disable the pymode settings so i can use my vimrc from ~ folder
<QVIKti455> Yes.
<nicomachus> TheHackOps: yea
<TheHackOps> https://gist.github.com/TheOpenDevProject/e112e02a7df50132b684
<TheHackOps> A bit of googling appears to be pointing to the DPM underpowering the card
<TheHackOps> I am using
<QVIKti455> Does Ubuntu have an easy GUI for accessing the network settings?
<QVIKti455> If so then I should be able to do it without the terminal.
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, I am very happy for the card to draw 100% power all the time
<TheHackOps> If it needs to
<nicomachus> QVIKti455: the instructions for the GUI are on that page, at the link DarwinSurvivor provided.
<TheHackOps> I should mention, the crashes only happen when an OpenGL context is active and buffering data to the card and then being rendered
<DarwinSurvivor> ludza: I am unfamiliar with pymode. it looks like a vim plugin, is that correct?
<QVIKti455> AH, i see.
<QVIKti455> thanks.
<TheHackOps> Seems that when FPS ramps up the DPM fails to deliver the correct power setting and the card is starving
<ludza> DarwinSurvivor: yes it is
<DarwinSurvivor> ludza: then you should still be able to use ~/.vimrc without much trouble (though depending on what pymode does, some settings may cause difficulties in pymode)
<nicomachus> TheHackOps: DPM?
<TheHackOps> Dynamic Power Management
<TheHackOps> Since kernel 3.13
<QVIKti455> DarwinSurvivor: Which DE are you using?
<DarwinSurvivor> cinnamon
<ludza> DarwinSurvivor: ok thank you ! let me try it out
<QVIKti455> I'm using Unity. Wondering if I should use something else.
<QVIKti455> Cinnamon on Ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> QVIKti455: cinnamon
<nicomachus> sorry TheHackOps, I'm not familiar with the project. Looking at it on SourceForge now but it's not something I've used
<DarwinSurvivor> yes, works much better with 4K than the others I've tried
<nicomachus> QVIKti455: that's a taste thing, and not something that's on-topic here.
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, Its ok I believe it was added into the 3.13 kernel to help support more AMD hardware
<QVIKti455> nicomachus: I like to know what the pros are using.
<nicomachus> QVIKti455: that's fine, but this is strictly a support channel.
<TheHackOps> apparently I can disable it
<DarwinSurvivor> QVIKti455: if you want to talk about pros/cons of different packages, I'll be happy to meet you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, Its a kernel parameter I am reading
<nicomachus> TheHackOps: ah, ok. well if you aren't getting enough power if may be a hardware issue, if your PSU isn't providing what you need. Or does this DPM throttle that somehow?
<nicomachus> s/if may/it may/
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, So I have a 1200 watt psu, but DPM kills that off
<TheHackOps> in times of low power useage
<TheHackOps> Only giving the card enough power for the current clock speed
<TheHackOps> When you buffer more to the card the card will auto clock it self
<nicomachus> ahhh, I see.
<TheHackOps> DPM seems to fail to allow more power though
<TheHackOps> And so the card chokes
<TheHackOps> I dont even belive DPM was a useful addition to the kernel for desktop
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, In your opinion is it safe to remove it?
<TheHackOps> Its shipping with Ubuntu itself AFAIK
<nicomachus> looks like it ships with the radeon driver. you could try using the proprietary driver, or remove it.
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, The proprietary driver *Never* worked for me
<TheHackOps> Many years ago it did
<TheHackOps> If i install it now, thats bye bye to my system I have to drop to root shell and clean it all up before i can book again
<TheHackOps> boot
<nicomachus> ah. well, there is (surprisingly) a channel just for the radeon driver at #radeon on freenode. I've had good luck there before. They may know how to configure DPM to throttle correctly.
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, Anyway onto solutions that seem to have worked (acording to issue trackers around the place)
<TheHackOps> If i add radeon.dpm = 0 to the kernel params it fixed it
<nicomachus> I don't see anyone having that issue, unfortunately. at least not that I can find so far.
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, Not on ubuntu
<TheHackOps> But arch linux
<TheHackOps> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=179906
<TheHackOps> I started looking here
<TheHackOps> nicomachus, This is more a radeon issue though so Ill ask them as well for good merits
<nicomachus> although there's a somewhat similar sounding issue in this bug: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60523
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 60523 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "Radeon DPM not working with 2 monitors attached to Radeon HD5770 (Juniper)" [High,New]
<TheHackOps> YES
<TheHackOps> Thats my issue
<TheHackOps> Different card but i have 2 monitors
<TheHackOps> And same GPU family
<nicomachus> there are some patches linked there that you may check out
<nicomachus> interesting: users report that booting with 1 monitor detached, and then reattaching second monitor after boot and connecting it with xrandr, resolves the issue. but that's kind of a hassle
<nicomachus> the end of the thread is recent posts, too, so it's likely something they're working on a final patch for.
<TheHackOps> Yeah wow
<TheHackOps> I get the same dodgy output
<nicomachus> well give that a good read, and try some of those patches then.
<nicomachus> it's 3:00am here so I'm gonna hit the sack. night all.
<TheHackOps> My GPU speed steps up 100mhz like I thought but the DPM level does not
<TheHackOps> and powerd.service fails to initalize
<TheHackOps> Dam this was one of those times I was hoping I was at fault :(
<TheHackOps> Thats a nasty issue
<asdf_> How do I get the "execcap" utility on 14.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> asdf_: it might be in libcap2
<Deadpanaden_> Ello
<asdf_> DarwinSurvivor: digging around, it looks like it isn't, but labelled as if it is
<asdf_> DarwinSurvivor: but it looks like setcap is included, and can work
<Guest40004> Hi. When I select a wallpaper from my pictures folder, it doesn't show up in the lock screen. But all the default wallpapers do, is this a known problem or am I the only one having this? Ubuntu 15.10
<regedit-work> after upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 is it normal to have 3 past kernels; 3.19.0-32-generic, 3.19.0-33-generic, 3.19.0-39-generic aside from the current 4.2.0-19-generic ?
<regedit-work> in grub that is
<DarwinSurvivor> regedit-work: yes, that happens from time to time. make sure you are running the latest installed one (uname -a will tell you). the do "dpkg -l | grep linux" and remove the older ones you see
<DarwinSurvivor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<darkside86> I'm getting no sound after booting into Ubuntu 15.10. I installed XFCE. Sound was working on Windows? What do?
<darkside86> i even have pavucontrol and it shows a "silence" bar going up and down.
<darkside86> i booted into a GNOME session (the default) and still no sound.
<OpenSorce> Is anyone using voice commands in Ubuntu?
<darkside86> i can't even get sound to work after installing xfce. (downloading openSUSE now that their CD servers are finally up ^_^)
<darkside86> i can't imagine installing a microphone.
<OpenSorce> The mic and sound devices work fine.
<OpenSorce> darkside86, I would try pulse is alsa isn't working for you
<darkside86> how would i go about that, OpenSorce
<darkside86> sound was working fine last night even under XFCE, i don't know how i broke it. only thing i've done was obsessive Java web app development. which i've been doing.
<OpenSorce> darkside86, have you checked the settings in bios?
<OpenSorce> Assuming it's an onboard sound device?
<asdopas> How do I find out if my optical drive is faulty? I'm getting "incompatible format" every time I try to burn an .iso image to an empty disk. I tried Xfburn, Brasero, command line...I even tried the Lubuntu 15.10 .iso.
<darkside86> my PC is UEFI. and sound works perfectly in Windows. i boot Ubuntu off of a USB harddrive.
<asdopas> So I'm wondering if there's a diagnostic tool, like SMART, for optical drives.
<asdopas> If anyone knows, that is.
<regedit-work> DarwinSurvivor: ok thanks (about the kernels)
<OpenSorce> darkside86, what does lspci tell you?
<darkside86> OpenSorce, a ton of information. devices listed. I went to the GUI sound settings, and "Headphones" is enabled and flashing. i heard a sound for a brief millisecond. I think I need to disable headphone output
<OpenSorce> darkside86, sounds like you may be onto something
<OpenSorce> darkside86, I've had a lot of luck working with pavucontrol to manage my three sound devices on this machine as well as sound on other devices.
<Globalirc> hi all i have ubuntu15.04 and i what to install mysql-server and i get this error
<Globalirc> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Globalirc>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.6_5.6.27-0ubuntu0.15.04.1_amd64.deb
<Globalirc> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<darkside86> pavucontrol still won't let me see the full list of devices and just pick one
<darkside86> maybe i'll restart the PC later, idk
<Globalirc> what i can do to fix that error ? thanks
<darkside86> i can get it to the point where it shows a bar going up and down (representing sound output) but that's it
<DarwinSurvivor> Globalirc: was there more information before that part? that message simply says there was an error, part of the text before it should say what the error was
<OpenSorce> darkside86, It does for me. Just put a check mark by the device you want. Also, play some audio, open the control at will show you what device it's playing through. And let you change it.
<DarwinSurvivor> Globalirc: please copy as much of the error as possible to pastebin
<Globalirc> ok
<darkside86> thanks OpenSorce for the help. I somehow got it to work by making the second "headphones something" device stay clicked on, and then quickly exiting the sound settings window :)
<rizal>  /leave
<OpenSorce> darkside86, lol well at least it's working :-)
<darkside86> still have no idea what exactly just happened o_O
<Globalirc> DarwinSurvivor this is the error after i give apt-get -f install how the log say
<Globalirc> http://pastebin.com/7TV5zjvr
<OpenSorce> darkside86, when you get the time play around with it. You'll figure it out :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> Globalirc: it says you are downgrading, do you already have mysql-server installed?
<ikonia> Globalirc: that mysql-5-6 ppa causes problems and conflicts
<DarwinSurvivor> "dpkg -l | grep mysql" should tell you
<ikonia> Globalirc: I assume you're trying to upgrade to 5.6 from the PPA from the standard 5.5 install ?
<darkside86> ha, OpenSorce, i have a hard enough time debugging my own Javascript and HTML interface for my web app. I don't think I could begin to understand others' C code for sound drivers xD
<Globalirc> maybe in past  i try to install mysql
<ikonia> Globalirc: what is it you are actually trying to do ?
<OpenSorce> darkside86, lol, nah not the code just the setting in pavucontrol.
<Globalirc> http://pastebin.com/Te0ei2BW
<ikonia> Globalirc: what is it you are trying to do ?
<Globalirc> i whant to set up mysql and learn use it
<ikonia> you already have a mysql and a maria DB instance it would seem
<DarwinSurvivor> Globalirc: but you already have mysql, so why are you trying to install a PPA version?
<Globalirc> i was dont know i have a installed mysql
<Globalirc> and i try install one from here
<Globalirc> https://www.linode.com/docs/databases/mysql/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-14-04
<DarwinSurvivor> i was just about to ask which online tutorial you were following
<DarwinSurvivor> i don't see anything in there about a PPA
<ikonia> Globalirc: are you running ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ikonia> !info mysql-server trusty
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.46-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Globalirc> no
<ikonia> Globalirc: a.) why did you use a 14.04 guide then ? b.) what version are you running ?
<Globalirc> ikonia w8 now i give this command apt-get autoremove how ubuntu say
<DarwinSurvivor> Globalirc: can you give us the output of "apt-cache policy"?
<Globalirc> yes DarwinSurvivor
<Globalirc> http://pastebin.com/APtizsds
<ikonia> !info mysql-server vivid
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.27-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ikonia> ok, so that explains the 5.6
<ikonia> where has the maria 10 client come from ?
<ratrace> Hello. Where does one file a bug against launchpad? There's no NEW BUG button to report a new bug that there's no NEW BUG to report bugs in.
<ratrace> srsly... where did it go?
<Globalirc> i dont know i just run the command to install mysql but now i run apt-get remove mysql-server and apt-get autoremove
<ikonia> !bugs ratrace
<ikonia> !bugs |ratrace
<ubottu> ratrace: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Globalirc> and this is pastebin http://pastebin.com/g3VRmJju
<ratrace> ikonia: so reporting bugs via launchpad has been deprecated?
<ikonia> Globalirc: you've done a lot more than just run a mysql install command
<ikonia> ratrace: there is still a manual way, I think it's in that URL
<ratrace> ikonia: canonical obviously doesn't want us to report bugs.
<adityan> hi
<ikonia> ratrace: re-read what I said before getting on your high horse
<Globalirc> ikonia maybe in past i was trying to install and dont work and now i try again
<DarwinSurvivor> Globalirc: have you followed any other tutorials? knowing what was done before hand will make solving the problem MUCH faster
<Globalirc> i look in history to see if is any for mysql tutorials
<ikonia> Globalirc: basically remove the broken deb from cache, let it re-download it, then manually resolve any of the package conflicts it's trying to do
<ratrace> ikonia: still no way to submit a bug through launchpad. I give up.
<Globalirc> ikonia: apt-get update and try to reinstall ?
<ikonia> ratrace: ok
<ikonia> Globalirc: not what I said
<DarwinSurvivor> Globalirc: I'd do an "apt-get clean" first to get rid of the old cached debs
<Globalirc> ok DarwinSurvivor
<Globalirc> ok now i installing i wait 12% [5 mysql-client-core-5.6 1,640 kB/4,100 kB 40%]
<Globalirc> Unfortunately i get the same error http://pastebin.com/m7LnW14g
<ikonia> Globalirc: dpkg -l | grep -i maria
<Globalirc> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/uXiyV1aN
<ikonia> right - so as I said about 15 minutes ago - you've also installed maria DB
<ikonia> those two can't co-exist
<Cherrett> I am having this error with JDK UpxsvDYL
<Cherrett> http://pastebin.com/UpxsvDYL **
<ikonia> Cherrett: log a bug against it
<amokpaule> Hello, i have added a ppa to my system with sudo add-apt-repository. Everthing went fine so far no errors reported. But the packet i want to upgade is not taken it stays on the old version.
<Cherrett> I am using WINE
<ikonia> Cherrett: so ?
<Cherrett> I file a bug?
<ikonia> I'd recommend filing it against wine rather than java directly
<Cherrett> Ok, thanks :)
<Globalirc> ikonia how i remove them ?
<Globalirc> and install mysql
<ikonia> amokpaule: what package
<DarwinSurvivor> amokpaule: individual ppa's are not supported in #ubuntu irc channel, but the ppa mechanism itself is. either way, more information is definitely needed
<ikonia> Globalirc: you've got the package names, remove them using the software center tool
<amokpaule> Its the mumble packet and i think its not related to the packet as it works on my other comp.
<akik> ikonia: Globalirc the rc status means the package has already been removed
<ikonia> it's pending
<DarwinSurvivor> amokpaule: which PPA?
<ikonia> akik: a good spot
<amokpaule> ppa:mumble/release
<DarwinSurvivor> amokpaule: please use pastebin to show the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i mumble'
<DarwinSurvivor> amokpaule: please use pastebin to show the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i mumble"
<DarwinSurvivor> amokpaule: also, "apt-cache policy"
<DarwinSurvivor> akik: ikonia Globalirc yes, but it still has config stuff left over, which could potentially conflict with package-controlled files. an "apt-get remove --purge ..." may clean it up, assuming you don't need to preserve and settings/data already set up
<akik> DarwinSurvivor: thanks
<amokpaule> The output of apt-cache policy http://pastebin.com/LXK2ZRWC
<amokpaule> the output of dpkg -l | grep -i mumble http://pastebin.com/w4Myp10Z
<streulma> hello, I have an asus notebook and my pc thinks always he is on battery, this can be solved with a modified DSDT. Other people this have?
<MonkeyDust> what's dsdt
<streulma> dsdt is the information where bios info is stored, acpi info
<ikonia> streulma: so you're saying a "modfied bios to fix this" ?
<streulma> https://github.com/RehabMan/Laptop-DSDT-Patch/issues/23
<ikonia> streulma: would it not be a better starting point to look at the power managment tools from ubuntu and see if there is a miss-configuration, or a bug
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Differentiated System Description Table.
<cfhowlett> streulma, if this is true, it's not an ubuntu issue, you need to consult ASUS
<bekks> It is part of the BIOS, actually.
<streulma> it's not supported by ASUS and also reported as a bug in Ubuntu which can't be solved. In Windows battery status is ok
<streulma> on the link I provided there s a patch
<ikonia> streulma: why can't it be solved in ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> patching bios is a trivial matter.  if you know what you're doing, go for it.
<streulma> so it should be patched in DSDT and load dsdt.aml in grub
<Grimm_> Hi, please how do I change the IP address of my computer?
<ikonia> Grimm_: are you using dhcp ?
<Grimm_> No
<ikonia> streulma: you don't seem to be asking how it should be done- you seem to be telling us what to do, if you believe that strongly that you are correct in your approach, why are you not doing it ?
<ikonia> Grimm_: how did you configure the static IP ?
<streulma> it fails when recompiling dsdt with errors
<ikonia> streulma: how is that an ubuntu problem ?
<Grimm_> ikonia: I'm a newbie to Ubuntu. I did not configure anything related to the IP
<ikonia> Grimm_: who did ?
<Grimm_> ikonia:I just installed Ubuntu about a week ago
<ikonia> Grimm_: ok - then how do you know you're not using dhcp ?
<bekks> streulma: then you need to fix the errors.
<Grimm_> ikonia: I don't know I just assumed
<MonkeyDust> Grimm_  do you mean the local or the public IP address?
<ikonia> Grimm_: ok, so when I ask you in future if you are doing X - and you don't know say "I don't know" not "no I am not"
<ikonia> Grimm_: so lets walk this through
<ikonia> Grimm_: why do you need to change your IP address ?
<Grimm_> I tried logging in into OpenMRS and I got an error saying my IP has been flagged as a spam
<Grimm_> What does that even mean?
<ikonia> then you don't need to change your IP
<ikonia> you need to contact MRS and get it unflagged
<Grimm_> I tried that I reported this to HelpDesk
<ikonia> http://openmrs.org/about/contact/ thre is a technical support contact
<ikonia> as well as a phone number
<bekks> Grimm_: Then you need to wait for it to be fixed.
<ikonia> oh, and an IRC chat
<ikonia> so you could log a call, or talk to people real time
<Grimm_> I've been waiting for 3 days now
<ikonia> then pickup the phone
<ikonia> or chat to someone on IRC
<bekks> Three days, and two of them are weekend days.
<ikonia> Grimm_: you're not even in their IRC channel on this very network
<Grimm_> Check again I'm there
<ikonia> no, you're not
<MonkeyDust> Grimm_  type /j #openmrs, ask there
<Grimm_> #openmrs-gci
<ikonia> thats the wrong channel
<ikonia> it's #openmrs as it's says on the contact page of their official website
<cfhowlett> Grimm_, this is not an ubuntu issue.  call your provider.  not ubuntu problems.
<wasp_> h
<Guest7288> How to use amule
<Grimm_> wasp_: H 🙂
<wasp_> ? same as any other torrent program
<cfhowlett> Guest7288, www.amule.org
<cfhowlett> Read the Manual
<Guest7288> thanks
<OpenSorce> Why is there never a good speech recognition package in Ubuntu? I mean you guys do put this on phones too right?
<cfhowlett> "you guys"??? you mean all of the USERS here?
<bekks> I'm not using an Ubuntu phone.
<Guest7288> but it doesn't work
<bekks> Grimm_: Define "it doesnt work".
<Guest7288> i don't know why
<bekks> Grimm_: Sorry :)
<cfhowlett> Guest7288, for amule support, see amule support.
<OpenSorce> cfhowlett, lol... I assume like with other distros many users are devs? Anyway, just blowing off steam and hoping someone will point me in the right direction. Sorry if it sounded rude.
<OpenSorce> My wife wanted a virtual assistant to pop up like her friend has on Window 10. No problem. Got that going and it's far superior to Cortana. I'd just like to make the computer listen for a command to run the thing without her having to click an icon.
<Globalirc> DarwinSurvivor ikonia : something goes wrong http://pastebin.com/75aRuDji
<Globalirc> i manage to put the new password for mysql
<OerHeks>  
<lyt> 这是什么
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lyt>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<lyt>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<lyt>   /join #ubuntu-cn
<lyt>  /join  #ubuntu-cn
<MonkeyDust> lyt  without the space in front
<SirMoo> Ubuntu is booting... gets to the place with the five white dots... they fill up with orange... and then nothing happens. :/
<MonkeyDust> SirMoo  hit F12, see what happens
<SirMoo> Nvidia shall be the deaf of me...
<SirMoo> death...
<SirMoo> MonkeyDust: Nothing.
<MonkeyDust> hm
<bekks> SirMoo: In the grub menu, remove "quiet splash" from the kernel command line, then boot your system.
<SirMoo> Doesn't seem to help bekks.
<bekks> SirMoo: You didnt do that, that fast.
<SirMoo> bekks: I do my homework before I come in here. :P
<bekks> Well, removing quiet splash should change the behaviour significantly, as "no dots anymore" when removing splash.
<SirMoo> Yes. Then it's just purple... However, I've made progress by removing the $vt_handoff or what ever line... and now I just get a shell.
<MrCeeIII> i get an error eveytime i restart. asking me to report... How do i go about checking what it can be?
<SirMoo> Removing quiet splash $vt_handoff let me get to a tty1 login... but it won't let me type or do anything at that point.
<kanalplus> Hi! I'm having issues when browsing (i had this in most distros) especially when scrolling it's like lagging and tearing
<MrCeeIII> i get an error eveytime i restart. asking me to report... How do i go about checking what it can be?
<kanalplus> does anyone know what is that and why?
<ikonia> kanalplus: video card and driver compatability is the obvious starting point, more so if you've had it on multiple distros
<kanalplus> runing amd apu 6600k with hd8570d
<kanalplus> it's so choppy it hurts
<SirMoo> Ok... So it's the nvidia some how... telling the system not the use them I can get past the 5 dots...
<MrCeeIII> i get an error eveytime i restart. asking me to report... How do i go about checking what it can be?
<kanalplus> there are 3 options in additionl drivers, 1st is generic, 2nd fglrx and 3rd fglrx-updates. i did pick the 2nd but still the issues remain
<MonkeyDust> MrCeeIII  does it say 'apparmor' in that error?
<MrCeeIII> is there a way to disect errors... I get error pop ups how can i go find the error again once i clear it
<MrCeeIII> i am really looking for an event viewer type application
<bekks> MrCeeIII: Every editor is that. Just take a look at the logs in /var/log
<MrCeeIII> is there somthing in ubuntu that will allow me to review errors?
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, errors will be recorded in the logs
<MrCeeIII> so open terminal go to var/log directory and then what vi logs?
<MrCeeIII> ok im in the log directory no what do i do?
<Guest72746>  /ns register 12345 slunar@163.com
<MrCeeIII> ok im in the log directory no what do i do?
<MrCeeIII> ok im in the log directory no what do i do?
<MrCeeIII> ok im in the log directory now what do i do?
<MrCeeIII> how do i view the logs?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bekks> MrCeeIII: With the text editor of your choice.
<MrCeeIII> and which log should i look at sys log
<ioria> MrCeeIII, you can use a gui  if you  want  :    gnome-system-log &       in terminal ...
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, i believe ubuntu has a log viewer
<MrCeeIII> bekks... which one would you uses?
<bekks> MrCeeIII: I am using vi.
<MrCeeIII> ok thanks all
<MrCeeIII> gnome not found
<MrCeeIII> i have 14.04
<bekks> MrCeeIII: which vommand did you run?
<bekks> *command
<MrCeeIII> gnome syslog
<bekks> MrCeeIII: Thats not the command you have been told.
<MrCeeIII> i used vi... but somone stated a gui can be used (gnome)
<ioria> !info gnome-system-log &
<ubottu> '&' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<ioria> !info gnome-system-log
<ubottu> gnome-system-log (source: gnome-system-log): system log viewer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.90-4 (wily), package size 189 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<ioria> MrCeeIII, it works on Unity too
<MrCeeIII> which logs shoould i review other than syslog
<ad> i mistakenly typed "cd ?" in terminal and it changed my prompt too ss@ss-desktop:~/R$ what ddoes it mena
<ad> mean*
<bekks> ad: it changed your working directory to ~/R
<ad> sorry as i am new to ubuntu . but afaik '~' is home directory for user and '/' is root directory what does it '~/R' mean
<bekks> ~ is the home directory, / is the root directory, and in the context of <directory>/<directory> / is a path separator.
<MonkeyDust> ad  type pwd   what does it say
<ad> @monkeyDust it says /home/ss
<bekks> ad: So you current directoy is /home/ss
<rahuldev> Hello
<rahuldev> trying to find out.
<rahuldev> What's the difference between ls and dir? pls anyone help me, I already googled! didn't get it.
<coolmadmax> rahuldev, check man ls
<OerHeks> ls gives nice colours
<SirMoo> So what about the nvidia drivers is crashing ubuntu at login? :/
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103913/difference-between-dir-and-ls-terminal-commands
<OerHeks> SirMoo, yes, tell us, what about?
<SirMoo> OerHeks: It's a question asking why they are doing that...
<chittu> hi
<chittu> anyone is there
<geirha> nvidia is just terrible at writing bugfree drivers for linux, that's all
<MonkeyDust> chittu  this is the ubuntu support channel
<DJones> SirMoo: You probably need to give more details, I have no issues at all with nvidia, maybe which nvidia card, which driver, how you installed them etc as a starting point
<rahuldev> hi,
<rahuldev> Is my message delivered to this channel?
<OerHeks> rahuldev, yes, but you left before reading the answers
<MonkeyDust> rahuldev  ls seems to be a more 'advanced' dir command
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103913/difference-between-dir-and-ls-terminal-commands
<SirMoo> Drivers are 355 and 358 I used this guide (as suggested by someone on the forum) http://rajat-osgyan.blogspot.com.au/2015/03/how-to-install-bumblebee-on-ubuntu.html However, when I update bumblebee.conf with the driver info... I can't boot into ubuntu properly. It manages to get stuck along the way freezing up.
<rahuldev> OerHeks, I think my Irc client is not giving me problem sometimes.
<OerHeks> bumblebee is depreciated, nvidia-prime is the tool now
<rahuldev> OerHeks, I missed my answer, today IRC messages are getting delayed to me or sometimes not getting.
<SirMoo> OerHeks: That's install as well...
<OerHeks> rahuldev, ls gives nice colours, and see that askubuntu url
<Deakin> yeah
<rahuldev> MonkeyDust, OerHeks thanks got it.
<rahuldev> Hey everyone, When you open any webpage, who here getting "video ads"? ---not sites like google facebook, youtube like webpages
<rahuldev> I mean a player comes-up or pop-up and start displaying video ads?
<OerHeks> rahuldev, clear your cookies and internet cache
<MonkeyDust> rahuldev  type   rm -r ~/.cache
<rahuldev> OerHeks, Yesterday I reinstalled ubuntu completely format.
<rahuldev> but didn't work!
<tinyhippo> I am trying to install ubuntu server on a machine, but when I attempt to install GRUB to a different disk than the one i installed Ubuntu on, it fails - how can I fix this?
<rahuldev> even in newly installed ubuntu (completely formated), first I type ubuntu.com and it showed me video ad!
<ikonia> taehyub_: define "it fails"
<OerHeks> rahuldev, that is unbelievable.
<tinyhippo> ikonia: "Executing grub-install /dev/sdd failed. This is a fatal error"
<ikonia> tinyhippo: ok, so look at sdd - what does that map to ?
<tinyhippo> ikonia: the disk I want to install grub on to
<ikonia> rahuldev: your DNS provider may have been corrupted
<ikonia> tinyhippo: what does it actually map to
<rahuldev> OerHeks, Actually to check this I installed ubuntu 3 times! :)
<SirMoo> So... removing bumblebee creates more problems.
<tinyhippo> ikonia: it maps to SCSI8 which is the USB disk inserted into the internal USB port, that is formatted as ext4
<OerHeks> rahuldev, sounds like an external issue, ikonia might be right, resetting your router could solve such weird issues ?
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, reinstalling to "fix" thins is a WINDOWS method.  stop doing that please.
<OerHeks> or your router is a collection of security holes, replace it.
<rahuldev> cfhowlett, lol yup, you're right!
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, you might want to flash the very latest software to your router.
<ikonia> tinyhippo: there are problems installing grub to USB disks in certain situations
<rahuldev> OerHeks, cfhowlett,  ok I'll try thanks
<tinyhippo> ikonia: I'll try deleting the partitions on that USB and see whether that changes anything. I've definitely managed to do this once, so I'm suprised that it's failing now - I'll come back if I get any more information though
<ikonia> tinyhippo: sorry, I'm not saying "you can't do it" - but certain situations do cause a problem
<SirMoo> So... if Bumblebee is deprecated... but I can't log into ubuntu with out it... What is one to do? :P
<tinyhippo> ikonia: I know :) I'll try different situations to see if I can get it similar to the state it was when it did work, I'm guessing it was done with a new USB disk, rather than this somewhat used one
<rahuldev> http://s24.postimg.org/3t2se2i6d/Screenshot_from_2015_12_13_18_25_07.png
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, go into your browser, disable popups
<rahuldev> thing is this type of ad is not coming in sites like facebook, google, youtube, microsoft, twitter... world big companies.
<ikonia> this is not ubuntu
<rahuldev> ok cfhowlett thanks
<rahuldev> ikonia not ubuntu?
<ikonia> rahuldev: no
<ikonia> it is not ubuntu doing this
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, what he said.  It is your BROWSER settings
<OerHeks> rahuldev, come on, see all those plugins and funny urls, that is no fresh ubuntu.
<rahuldev> ikonia, yes, these come's up all other sites except google facebook, like big companies.
<ikonia> rahuldev: look at your tool bar
<ikonia> that is not a clean install
<ikonia> that is you installing loads of junk
<rahuldev> Toolbar that doesn't matter, samething happening in firefox or anyother browser.
<ikonia> rahuldev: the toolbar DOES matter
<rahuldev> even there is nothing I saved in toolbar.
<ikonia> you installing things is putting browser redirects and advert redirects into your browser
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, this ^^^
<rahuldev> ok!
<chittu> hi
<rahuldev> If I save something in chrome toolbar, is there chances it will also effect in firefox?
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, none.
<rahuldev> hmm.
<rahuldev> Thanks, first I'll try to clean up my toolbar.
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, try this: run in incognito mode in chrome to disable all plugins
<rahuldev> cfhowlett, tried incognito, still that kind of ads are showing! :(
<rahuldev> Is it possible that, our ISP can do that?
<ikonia> rahuldev: one of two things is happening here
<ikonia> rahuldev: 1.) you are installing browser plugins/tools bars that are cauing a problem (VERY LIKELY)
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, strange huh.  I NEVER get autoplay videos.  you enabled it in settings or in your add-ons
<ikonia> 2.) your ISP has been corrupted
<ikonia> pick which one seems more likley
<ikonia> both are possible
<OerHeks> or just your router is compromised :-)
<rahuldev> here my Isp have monopoley!
<ikonia> well yes, I'd tagged that in with your ISP
<ikonia> rahuldev: I'm not interested in if they have a monopoly or not, that doesn't change it
<rahuldev> ok. I'll ask other ISP people's also.
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> other ISP's people ??
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, yeah, no.
<rahuldev> I mean users. Are they getting same kind of ads?
<ikonia> what are you going to ring up other ISP's ??
<ikonia> rahuldev: what does it matter what other ISP's are getting
<ikonia> the problem IS your install or your ISP, or your router
<ikonia> other people doesn't matter
<OerHeks> check other users in your home network first ;-)
<rahuldev> ikonia, :)
<rahuldev> OerHeks, I'll do that!
<rahuldev> ikonia, cfhowlett OerHeks thanks for help!
<rahuldev> Those sites are https not getting this video ad kind of issue, but those sites are http only getting this kind of video-ads issue!
<rahuldev> ikonia, OerHeks cfhowlett
<ikonia> rahuldev: how does this change anything you've been told ?
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> I have added group priviliges and I am in the group but still I cannot get access. Can anyone see this? http://pastie.org/10629729
<rahuldev> ikonia, I don't why http sites are getting video-ads, and why https are not getting. :(
<ikonia> rahuldev: how does this change the facts you've been told ?
 * Voyage waits
<rahuldev> ikonia, you mean by this my problem will get solved?
<ikonia> rahuldev: you've been told what the most likley reason for your problem is
<ikonia> how does this additional info on http/https change that ?
<rahuldev> oh, got it, I just thought if I post it someone can help me.
<ikonia> it doesn't change the solution
<rahuldev> yup.
<Overlap> .
<Voyage> something really fishy is going on. I have added group priviliges and I am in the group but still I cannot get access. Can anyone see this? http://pastie.org/10629748#16-18
<ikonia> Voyage: type "id"
<Voyage> ikonia,  $ id
<Voyage> uid=1000(user1) gid=1000(user1) groups=1000(user1),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<ikonia> Voyage: you're not in the group
<Voyage> ikonia,  why this says contrary ? and how to add myself to that group? $ getent group devgroup
<Voyage> devgroup:x:1001:user1,www-data
<ikonia> Voyage: log out and back in to pick up changes in your shell
<Voyage> ikonia,  hm...
<Voyage> ikonia,  log out means, log out of system or just close the shell?
<ikonia> Voyage: just that shell
<Voyage> ikonia,  did that. the id is still the same
<Voyage> ikonia,  see the last lines http://pastie.org/10629748#16-18
<EriC^^> Voyage: you need to logout and back in i think, or you can do sudo login <your user>
<geirha> sudo -u user1 -i  # but it will only affect that terminal
<Voyage> EriC^^,  wored. Thanks!
<geirha> alternatively, there's newgrp
<EriC^^> Voyage: no problem
 * Voyage thumbs up
<freefx> I'm having a slight problem on my laptop. I'm on ubuntu 15.10. The battery indicator in the panel is showing that it's charging but the percentage isn't going up. Why is this? It's been charging for a while now.
<MonkeyDust> freefx  in a terminal, type   acpi    what does it say
<freefx> MonkeyDust: It says it's charging. It's at 24%.
<freefx> MonkeyDust: but it has been at 24% since half an hours
<freefx> MonkeyDust: hour*
<freefx> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure if this is related but... the last time it was booting up, it was taking a while so I held the power button to force it to shut down and reboot. Does this have something to do wiht it?
<freefx> MonkeyDust: I'll try to restart and see what happens...
<Guest61443> EJE
<yotam> Is it safe to upgrade to Gnome 3.18 on Ubuntu Gnome?
<sebsebseb> hi
<trixtator> hi
<sebsebseb> trixtator: hi
<trixtator> Sory yotam . I do not use gnome
<flyborn> Est kto russkoyazychniy
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sebsebseb> yotam: what's your issue, I just joined so didn't see that, I do use GNOME though
<trixtator> Ok. I will take a little cigarette brake!
<ufk> gello
<ufk> how can i stop ubuntu from auto updating time ?
<cfhowlett> ufk, settings > system > update manager > settings
<OerHeks> updatemanager > settings >check for updates : never
<OerHeks> or do you mean NTP ?
<ufk> welp i didn't quite explain myself properly but i found it. timedatectl set-ntp 0
<OerHeks> update-rc.d ntp disable
<freefx> my laptop's battery is charging at very slow speed, or so it shows in the indicator... it was 24% more than half an hr ago and now it's at 25%... i don't know what's happening.. can someone help?
<OerHeks> freefx, i am not surprised, charging and using the machine gives vary result.
<yotam> sebsebseb, I ask if it is safe and stable to upgrade to Gnome 3.18 and if so how? I found an answer on Askubuntu that didn't work
<daftykins> freefx: leave it for 30 mins powered off and see if it charges, then boot up and check if it goes up after another 30 mins
<sebsebseb> yotam: which version of UBuntu are you on 15.04?
<sebsebseb> I mean 15.10
<yotam> Yes, Ubuntu 15.10
<sebsebseb> yotam: yes the version 15.10 has won't be the latest, will be a version behind the upstream stable release
<freefx> daftykins: should I leave it powered off while also charging or just powered off?
<sebsebseb> ,but there won't be that much noticeable difference betwen the two anyway, but yes if you really want the latest you can try a GNOME ppa
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> freefx: powered off and plugged in charging yep, the idea is to check if it charges fine whilst not powered on
<yotam> sebsebseb, I tried to add the ppa like this: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<yotam> It didn't work
<karelb> hello. I have problems with VLC. It refuses to play (some) videos on my computer and spits some VDPAU errors.
<freefx> daftykins: Hmm... yeah I should try that... but this never happened before...
<karelb> I tried to google and I didn't get anything useful
<sebsebseb> yotam: that looks like the right kind of command to me, but been ages since I Tried to do a ppa personally
<karelb> I installed latest intel drivers successfully, from their website
<sebsebseb> yotam: why do you want the very latest GNOME?
<yotam> If I open the ppa page on launchpad and search for gnome-shell it's tell me that the latest version there is 3.16
<sebsebseb> come end of March and the one in the ppa will also be old
<daftykins> freefx: it'll be the quickest to rule out software i'd say
<zykotick9> karelb: i doubt the VDPAU warning is related to the not playing the videos
<yotam> sebsebseb, because the Google Drive intergration and Calendar
<freefx> daftykins: I have a dell. And I also ran the system performance and even there it was showing the same percentage
<daftykins> freefx: how old is the machine?
<freefx> daftykins: bought it this year. around june
<OerHeks> !info gnome-shell wily
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.16.4-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 629 kB, installed size 6878 kB
<daftykins> freefx: ouch, i would power off... remove the battery, disconnect mains power, hold the power button for a bit to discharge, then put it back in, reconnect, power on but use F2 to get into the BIOS and see if it charges in there
<karelb> zykotick9: this is excerpt from the messages - http://termbin.com/durz
<karelb> it goes on and on
<OerHeks> yotam, disregard that gnome ppa
<daftykins> freefx: if not, you might be able to get the battery swapped under warranty, i think they tend to have 6-12 months tops on the battery
<zero_> ubuntu behaving weirdly after updates
<TJ-> karelb: those errors suggest the video encoding may be incorrect
<freefx> daftykins: alright thanks, let me go see what I can do
<xStark> Ubuntu have me loads of problems :( So I had to remove it.
<yotam> DerHeks, why?
<daftykins> xStark: what is your support question then?
<daftykins> xStark: sounds like it's a bit too late ;)
<Overlap> rhytmbox, launcher, desktop everthing is behaving strange
<xStark> Yep
<OerHeks> yotam, that ppa was created for 15.04, you have already newer versions
<xStark> Well 1st it gave me brightnest adjustment problems
<xStark> I fixed that after a few hours
<xStark> Then it gave me cooling fan problems
<karelb> TJ-: I doubt that. File plays correctly in Kaffeine
<karelb> and I think it also plays correctly on Windows, but I cannot confirm now
<karelb> (on another PC, with VLC also)
<xStark> It didn't even turn on and PC overheated
<xStark> I boot to windows, wow full blast fans
<Overlap> flash drive isn't mounted on the file system tree
<Overlap> and windows partion were displayed on the launcher
<yotam> DerHeks, so is there a ppa for Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 that have Gnome 3.18?
<Overlap> now everything is gone
<daftykins> xStark: there's not really any point you being here unless you have an ubuntu installation you want assistance with.
<tinyhippo> is there a guide to installing Ubuntu server with a ZFS pool filesystem?
<yotam> I won't compile it from source for this but there some features that I want
<TJ-> karelb: the decoding in software is quite a lot different; those errors are very specific: VDP_STATUS_INVALID_Y_CB_CR_FORMAT
<daftykins> tinyhippo: i believe ZFS is supported better on other distros.
<xStark> Well, you have a point
<tinyhippo> daftykins: can you recall which ones from the top of your head?
<xStark> Screw it, cya
<OerHeks> yotam, gnome-staging, but carefull, you are on your own https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging
<SchrodingersScat> !zfs | tinyhippo
<ubottu> tinyhippo: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<daftykins> tinyhippo: SuSe i think i heard once.
<tinyhippo> daftykins: hmm I'd rather a .deb based system, but I'll look into it, thanks
<daftykins> maybe fedora also
<karelb> TJ-: OK, so I should just start using Kaffeine instead of VLC? VLC did not work for me on another, different file I tried it on, and also kaffeine worked there
<karelb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/691082/vlc-shows-green-screen-on-playing-mkv
<yotam> DerHeks, "The packages here have been deemed not ready for general use" I think I will wait for official support, is there a date for Ubuntu Gnome 3.18 support?
<karelb> (my question)
<Li> I donno why I get all the text marked wrong while using ubuntu
<Li> how to fix the spelling check service/process or whatever it is?
<daftykins> Li: a screenshot might help if that's a real attempt at asking for help :)
<OerHeks> karelb, you just said that you succesfully installed that intel driver.. so that askubuntu is incomplete
<karelb> 0erHeks: yes, because it's old :( I will update it
<karelb> good idea
<ylolek> hi all
<OerHeks> karelb, with those drivers, we cannot help i think.
<TJ-> karelb: It depends on the underlying libraries each program uses; some will automatically adjust so even when the colorspace claims to be X, it'll intelligently switch to the actual found colorspace for processing. With VDPAU you don't get that luxury - what you pass has to be what is expected
<karelb> 0erKeks: when I wrote that askubuntu question, they did not have 15.10 drivers available
<OerHeks> intel has drivers availble standard, for a long time now
<karelb> ok, maybe they did not list them on 01.org website? I don't remember. I have them now anyway, from their 01.org website. I will edit the question
<daftykins> karelb: never try to obtain from that site. it is a huge waste of time
<karelb> OK. I hoped that going to intel directly will get me newer drivers or something like that
<daftykins> it's not Windows, in my experience everyone that tries those just trashes their install with intel's messy PPA.
<daftykins> the wisest approach i think for better support is trying newer mainline kernels or Hardware Enablement stacks
<ioanm> hi
<ioanm> may I speak to an op?
<lotuspsychje> ioanm: #ubuntu-ops
<ioanm> thanks
<karelb> well I can remove the PPAs and try to update again, but I don't think it will help now. I don't want to experiment with new kernels, I need to work on this computer too :) don't want to mess it up too much
<karelb> ok, I will give up on VLC and use kaffeine, as much as I hate the GUI
<SchrodingersScat> !info mpv | karelb
<ubottu> karelb: mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 840 kB, installed size 2078 kB
<karelb> thanks
<karelb> will try!
<ioanm> export, i didn't know you also were in ubuntu chatroom :)
<ioanm> remember me
<karelb> SchrodingersScat it works, on both videos, great. But it has no GUI at all :) I want the blasted Open... dialogue! :D
<ashic_> is it possible to install ubuntu with bios sata config set to raid? (i.e. for windows, loading iastor.sys driver works)
<Sagar> Hello, can anyone help us, our server is getting mad, not sure what is the issue and where it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/13990037/
<Sagar> It says We have detected that load average of your VPS  is above the allowed limit.
<SchrodingersScat> karelb: ah, k.
<Sagar> Our vps was suspended, they said us to look into our VPS. Any help appriciated, SMTP and php fpm is getting made, not sure, why
<karelb> trying to install gnome-mpv now
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: try the #ubuntu-server guys mate
<lotuspsychje> !raid | ashic
<ubottu> ashic: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Sagar> Ok lotuspsychje: we will also pay if someone help
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: payed support is not the purpose of our channels here
<Sagar> lotuspsychje: i mean if we can hire someone who can help not in here.
<karelb> well. gnome-mpv is not bad, but, in the great Linux tradition, its GUI looks completely different from any other Linux program. :))
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: try ask in #ubuntu-server
<Sagar> asked
<ashic_> ubotto: thanks :)
<Sagar> meanwhile lotuspsychje: what do u think what could be wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13990037/
<ashic_> lotuspsychje: new latptop. single nvme drive. bios has options for ahci and raid (default is raid). heard somewhere that nvme drives benefit from raid. is that true, or should i avoid the hassle and go with ahci?
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: if i was you, i would join specific channels of the services you have a question about
<lotuspsychje> ashic: ask in ##hardware mate, they have more experience in those layouts
<daftykins> Sagar: what ubuntu is it running?
<Sagar> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: did you friend come get his lenovo?
<ashic_> lotuspsychje: am asking there too...a bit quiter over those parts...hopefully somebody will respond.
<samir> Every time I open any webpage from any browsers, it redirect me to www.domain-error.com
<lotuspsychje> samir: sounds like a problem for the ##networking channel
<Sagar> daftykins: 14.04
<samir> Is it a malware problem?
<daftykins> samir: sounds like hijacked DNS or similar yeah
<samir> what could be possible solution?
<daftykins> samir: try hardcoding your DNS to google or openDNS
<daftykins> Sagar: your paste was pretty unreadable, i'd look at the load levels in top
<della_> hey all! I'm trying to do some kernel bisection for a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1512482) -- my broadcom wireless card doesn't work if I load an old (trusty) kernel on my wily machine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512482 in linux (Ubuntu) "Keyboard and touchpad malfunctioning on Thinkpad Twist" [Medium,Incomplete]
<della_> since it's something that takes a while to show up I'd need to be able to do random everyday stuff while waiting for the bug to manifest
<daftykins> della_: that's not surprising, i would not even attempt using older kernels on newer dists
<della_> daftykins, how am I supposed to do kernel bisection then? :)
<lubuntu> net
<MonkeyDust> della_  you want to gnerate errors, for research purpose?
<daftykins> della_: are you saying this broadcom wifi works in 14.04 but not 15.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> generate*
<della_> MonkeyDust, I'm supposed to find out the first kernel version on which I can reproduce that bug
<della_> daftykins, actually I was able to use the wifi on any version
<della_> problem is simply that I'm trying to understand a weird bug that takes time to reproduce
<della_> so I was trying to make my laptop usable while I was running older kernels on wily
<ren0v0> chromium and flash are burning the hell out of my CPU
<ren0v0> whats the current situation with flash and ubuntu (14.04) ? is this a known issue
<ren0v0> and, are there alternatives
<sebsebseb> ren0v0: yes there are two altnearitves if still maintained, but were never that good when I treid before
<sebsebseb> Flash can cause Linux distros to get slow though
<sebsebseb> and browsers to crash
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  workaround: install indicator-cpufreq
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, whats the use of the indicator ?
<sebsebseb> ren0v0: have you treid another brwoser, might work a b it better with that
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  it's interactive, it lets you change the way your cpu is used
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  like so  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq.png
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: do you have high cpu on webbrowser-app also?
<ren0v0> the CPU usage is coming from flash plugin
<ren0v0> i know this
<ren0v0> i just can't see how its found acceptable
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: chromium doesnt use flash plugin
<ren0v0> libpepflashplayer.so  i know
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: so lets try again, do you have high cpu on webbrowser-app also?
<YamakasY> ook this is strange butp backup cannot backup well to a usb disk
<YamakasY> *burp
<MonkeyDust> YamakasY  how are you backupping (backing up?) ... with rsync?
 * enyc waves at mrx
<SchrodingersScat> !info burp | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: burp (source: burp): Simple cross-platform network BackUp and Restore Program. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.48-4.1 (wily), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<YamakasY> MonkeyDust: using burp
<SchrodingersScat> does seem to use librsync
<YamakasY> MonkeyDust: I was not drinking beer an burping
<mrx> like this?
<mrx> ahh
<mrx> ok this is nice
<laza> How can I split a big file in (n+d) smaller files where I afterwards only need any n smaller files to reassemble the big file?
<ioria> split -b   ... then cat
<mrx>  Under Ubuntu 15.10 default desktop,  how do
<mrx>    I create Desktop icons/launchers for programs ?'
<mrx>  Under Ubuntu 15.10 default desktop,  how do
<mrx>    I create Desktop icons/launchers for programs ?'
<mrx> oops osrry
<laza> ioria: Well, no.
<ioria> laza what's the problem ?
<laza> ioria: "How can I split a big file in (n+d) smaller files where I afterwards only need any n smaller files to reassemble the big file?"
<ioria> laza  glag -n  for number of pieces or -b flag fot the size of them ....   man split
<ioria> *flag
<akik> laza: what do you mean by "only need any n smaller files" ? you need all the files to get the original file
<laza> ioria: no. read question.
<ioria> oh... i see
<laza> akik: That's the point. I want more smaller files, so if at max d are corrupt I can still reassble the big file having the n good ones
<ioria> laza  can you give us the bigger picture ?
<akik> laza: ok i think rar had that kind of rescue functionality with the .par files
<daftykins> laza: so essentially you want to mimic the illegal scene where they distribute files where parity tools can help
<Sonderblade> has anyone else noticed a huge amount of font rendering glitches in ubuntu 15.10?
<jonnyyyyyy> ciao
<daftykins> Sonderblade: more than likely graphics driver related
<jonnyyyyyy> !list
<ubottu> jonnyyyyyy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<enyc> mrx: i've wondered that too, maybe there are good documents on using unity but i don't know where they are!
<laza> daftykins: "mimic the illegal scene" LOL
<jonnyyyyyy> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> laza: accurate no? :P
<Sonderblade> daftykins: not in this case. im talking about letters being chopped, like the "dip" of the q character being cut of
<laza> ioria: it is for backup. Burn a large archive that spans say 10 CDs. Now 1 CD will get lost/is unreadable. Now the whole archive is lost. Burn 12 CDs and one CD is broken. Still recover archive with the remaining 11.
<laza> daftykins: sorry no. (see backup)
<daftykins> laza: i'm saying it's an identical example, i'm not saying you're doing that, read...
<daftykins> ;)
<ioria> laza  tar has multivolume support..... each will have an independent archive, and can be read without needing the other
<laza> daftykins: I can't relate, because I don't know that usecase! ;)
<TJ-> laza: so what you want is a write-only RAID set on CD/DVD
<akik> !info parchive
<ubottu> parchive (source: parchive): Use PAR files to reconstruct missing parts of multi-part archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-4 (wily), package size 30 kB, installed size 108 kB
<akik> !info par2
<ubottu> par2 (source: par2cmdline): PAR 2.0 compatible file verification and repair tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.14-1 (wily), package size 95 kB, installed size 246 kB
<javabean_> How do I know if someone has successfully ssh'ed into my machine?
<javabean_> today
<mrx> IN Ubuntu 15.10  How can i create a Desktop Application instead going to search always is there a better plaace to ask or lookup the answer
<daftykins> javabean_: 'last' in term?
<javabean_> daftykins: wow!
<javabean_> thanks
<javabean_> !
<anonymous> Hi!!!
<javabean_> daftykins: I see that many people have attempted to loginto my machine
<javabean_> it's a vps that points at the internet, is that normal?
<Guest69002> whats app
<javabean_> Do people just write scripts or something that scans open IP addresses?
<mrx> spotify
<daftykins> javabean_: you should be using a non-standard port and consider installing something such as fail2ban
<daftykins> javabean_: yes - and have done forever :)
<daftykins> when Windows XP had its' famous msblast exploit back years ago, a computer system survived on average 10 minutes directly connected to the internet before being hit.
<daftykins> (with no firewall in use)
<OerHeks> Guest69002 whatsapp?
<daftykins> however my little history lesson is horrendously off topic (:
<datatype_null> sorry off topic. java channel is invite only? is there a regular channel for java?
<javabean_> daftykins: I'm just so shocked it's muliple IP address attempting to enter every hour
<OerHeks> datatype_null, you will need to register your irc name, they hate trolls & spambots
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<daftykins> javabean_: right so change from port 22, very unwise :)
<datatype_null> 0erHeks: ok thanks
<datatype_null> OerHeks: ok thanks
<datatype_null> is that a zero?
<javabean_> daftykins: They're attempting to use usernames like 'tomcat' 'jenkins' 'svn'
<javabean_> 'admin' 'user' all of which do not exist.
<daftykins> javabean_: oh i'm sure, anyway do as advised and it won't be a problem.
<daftykins> !fail2ban
<daftykins> hmm not a factoid
<javabean_> daftykins you mean change the port from 22 to something else?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> shockingly my words did indeed have that meaning :)
<javabean_> Right pl
<javabean_> ok *
<javabean_> Are there any other ways to see if someone successfully logged in?
<bean> Changing SSH to a different port is security by obscurity and I don't recommend it.
<bean> javabean_, the "w" command on the command line shows currently logged in. /var/log/auth.log also has logs of people logging in
<daftykins> javabean_: just. change it.
<daftykins> running a VPS with SSH open on port 22 is idiotic
<SchrodingersScat> !info fail2ban | javabean_
<ubottu> javabean_: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (wily), package size 221 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<anonymous_> HI!
<MonkeyDust> caps
<daftykins> however the above is not sufficient to help
<ioria> javabean_, grep ssh  /var/log/auth.log
<Paaltomo> hullo
<anonymous_> @echo off
<anonymous_> :x
<anonymous_> start
<anonymous_> chcp 1251
<anonymous_> msg * Привет =)
<anonymous_> goto x
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  goto other channel
<akik> :D
<nicomachus> is there a specific reason why `purge --remove` doesn't remove files from /usr/share/xsession/? I removed i3 the other day, but it didn't delete the i3 or i3 (debug) files from /usr/share/xession/, so i3 still showed up as an option in the DE selection menu on the login screen
<anonymous_> @echo off
<anonymous_> :x
<anonymous_> start
<anonymous_> chcp 1251
<anonymous_> msg * Привет =)
<anonymous_> goto x
<ioria> nicomachus, did you run apt-get autoremove ?
<nicomachus> yes.
<nicomachus> I eventually just removed them manually, just curious why purge --remove didn't do it
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  try this: sudo aptitude purge ~c    <-- that's a tilde
<daftykins> !ops | anonymous_ kick/mute required :)
<ubottu> anonymous_ kick/mute required :): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ioria> nicomachus, try from the Software Center ?
<akik> nicomachus: you can check if the file is still known to the package manager "dpkg -S /usr/share/xsession/file.desktop"
<TJ-> nicomachus: did you make changes to those files?
<nicomachus> TJ-: I made some changes to the config, but that's in ~/.i3/ and that was removed by the purge
<nicomachus> akik: I've already manually removed them from xsession, so I can't check that now.
<TJ-> nicomachus: generally, files that remain behind is due to them not being identical to the files the package installed
<nicomachus> other WM's I've installed haven't done that, though. Awesome removed everything with purge --remove awesome*
<ioria> nicomachus, dpkg -l i3-wm     maybe is still there
<nicomachus> then again, you can't really do purge --remove i3* unless you wanna kill a lotttttt of really necessary stuff
<nicomachus> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13991812/
<ioria> nicomachus, yep, still installed
<ioria> nicomachus, remove it
<nicomachus> see, I'm gonna blame i3 for this. you can't do i3* because then it catches anything that's i386, so there's no easy way to remove...
<sebsebseb> hi ok here's an odd issue that I been wondering about and it's currently doing it again.  the old wireless hardware is gone not connected anymore, but yet the old wireless network still shows as a network at times, with the one that is currently uesd. why is the old one showing up like that,  in Ubuntu?  not used Windows 10 on here for a while, but I don't think it does there.  also I think it actsaully happended on a Ubuntu 15.04 Live USB to,
<sebsebseb> but don't remember quite now
<noobuntu> I am ver new to ubuntu. I received a a zip with open vpn config files. I want to connect to a server. What is the first step? Is vpn client preinstalled with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<sebsebseb> noobuntu: the above link wil be a start I guess
<Xectrox_> Need help guys
<bean> ask away Xectrox_
<MonkeyDust> Xectrox_  let's hear it, in one line
<Xectrox_> Need guidance to go deeper into ubuntu
<Xectrox_> Cyber security
<Xectrox_> I'm just a beginner
<bean> Xectrox_, all in one line please. Return isn't punctuation.
<daftykins> ask a specific question, Xectrox_
<MonkeyDust> Xectrox_  http://hardenubuntu.com/
<Xectrox_> How to find channel list?
<MonkeyDust> Xectrox_  /msg alis list blah
<TJ-> nicomachus: using apt tooling, it takes regular expressions so you could use something like '(^|\-)i3[^[:digit:]\.]'  - academic but interesting note for the future
<nicomachus> I'll check it out, thanks TJ-
<TJ-> nicomachus: play with it with "apt-cache search -n .... "
<Bassem> TJ-: hi
<Bassem> is there any way to install ubuntu 14.04 on HDMI
<Bassem> i got blank screen when i try to
<nicomachus> should work fine with HDMI... what's your GPU?
<Bassem> nicomachus: what do you GPU?
<Bassem> mean?
<bean> Bassem, video card.
<Bassem> bean: nividia gtx 970
<TJ-> !nomodeset | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<JermBeatz> noob here
<Bassem> TJ-: are you done with virtual machine yet
<JermBeatz> can anyone help gettin ubuntu studio?
<TJ-> Bassem: unfortunately the installer's Unity session won't work in the VM guest since it insists on hardware accelerated graphics drivers
<Bassem> TJ-: hope you can connect to my pc with some thing like team viewer
<nicomachus> TJ-: is this unity 8?
<Bassem> TJ-: im on windows now should i convert the d: partition to logic disk?
<TJ-> Bassem: however, that isn't needed. The reason you couldn't create a plain LVM Physical Volume using the installer was that the entry you saw (which I assume was truncated) actually is "physical volume for encryption", which explains why you got the subsequent dialog box asking for a passphrase
<Bassem> TJ-: so what can i do??? i thought if i convert it to logic disk through windows it will save that step on us
<TJ-> Bassem: So, as I said yesterday, the easiest way to solve that is to boot into the installer's 'Try Ubuntu' session, open a terminal, and use a couple of commands to manually create the LVM config before starting the installer application
<TJ-> Bassem: Windows 'logical disk' is nothing to do with Linux LVM, its a similar term for something completely unrelated
<OerHeks> JermBeatz, there is a dedicated #ubuntu-studio channel
<Bassem> TJ-: manually create the LVM config will just convert the type of th partition or will make new one?
<TJ-> Bassem: you would create the PV, and then assign it to a VG
<JermBeatz> sorry im a noob
<Bassem> TJ-:  what do you mean by creating it??? you mean deleting the exisit partition and recreat it again or just convert it?
<OerHeks> oh, i don't understand noobs, sorry
<TJ-> Bassem: no, I don't mean deleting the partition. Simply creating an LVM Physical Volume in that partition
<Bassem> TJ-: ok ,,about the blank screen what i understand is to press f6 and then type acpi_osi right
<TJ-> Bassem: errr, for what? no, not for 'nomodeset'
<Bassem> TJ-: the tutorial dos not mention how to add nomodeset
<TJ-> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> Bassem: yes it does
<tempuser> How do you install ffmpeg?
<tempuser> aptitude search ffmpeg doesn't show the package
<tempuser> cat /etc/debian_version says jessie/sid
<regedit> hello, Kubuntu 15.10 here, my system time is wrong by multiple hours, it's set to update automatically
<k1l_> tempuser: ask in #debian
<tempuser> Ok thanks
<TJ-> regedit: is the locale correct?
<TJ-> regedit: sometimes the time can be off because the OS expects the hardware time to be in UTC, and adds the timezone offset, but if the hardware time is also localtime then the TZ offset gets added twice
<regedit> `sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com` outputs: ntpdate[3963]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<regedit> TJ-: (heya!) well the time zone is set to the right one if that's what you mean
<regedit> i used to have more options about setting system time, but many of them are gone now with latest update 15.10
<TJ-> regedit: that's fine, but I'd first check what the PC's hardware clock time is. It *ought* to be set to UTC/GMT
<regedit> such as the UTC thing you mention
<enyc> regedit: does it help to add -u  ... ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com    ?
<regedit> hm ok i should check that then
<regedit> enyc: with ellipses?
<TJ-> regedit: do "sudo hwclock --show"
<enyc> regedit: err no idea what you are talknig about
<enyc> regedit: -u helps sometimes because in some routers/firewalls don't allow  from-low-port to-low-port ...  -u sends more compatible network packets from a 'high' udp port .. . i've had this before
<regedit> enyc: sorry your message was a bit undecipherable at first, i'm parsing it correctly now :)
<regedit> TJ-: it looks perfectly correct
<regedit> but not UTC/GMT
<enyc> regedit: e.g.  'gnatbox'  had this issue once
<regedit> rather my local time zone
<OerHeks> regedit, 'system time is wrong by multiple hours' .. set it correct in your bios?
<enyc> regedit: timezone has nothing todo with  ntpdate setting the system utc time properly
<OerHeks> then the system will follow
<regedit> enyc: still ntpdate[4011]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<enyc> regedit: do you get _any_ other output from the servers it talkers  to?
<enyc> regedit:  ntpdate -qu ntp.ubuntu.com   will query
<enyc> regedit: if you have a high latency internet connection it won't use it to sync etc.
<TJ-> regedit: right, which is the problem. If you add on your timezone offset does that result in the time the OS is displaying?
<regedit> > sudo hwclock --show
<regedit> Sun 13 Dec 2015 12:52:18 PM EST  .030449 seconds
<darkx239> does anyone know how to get wubi to install to a different partition
<TJ-> regedit: OK, and for UTC it would be 17:52:18
<MonkeyDust> darkx239  wubi is windows program, it's not a real installation
<MonkeyDust> is a*
<TJ-> regedit: what does "date" report?
<regedit> TJ-: Sun Dec 13 17:57:12 EST 2015
<regedit> which is very wrong
<TJ-> regedit: right, so it is what I said
<Bassem> TJ-: i press F6 then select nomodeset but when i select try ubuntu it still give me blank screen
<regedit> ok so i just need to change the BIOS clock to UTC then?
<tempuser> How do you install ffmpeg?
<TJ-> regedit: yes, you can use 'hwclock' to do that
<tempuser> I asked this in #debian, and they said to come here.
<MonkeyDust> !wubi | darkx239
<ubottu> darkx239: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<tempuser> I am indeed running ubuntu
<jelly> k1l_: tempuser is running trusty, not debian.  Please avoid pointing them to #debian before verifying their OS release, next time
<BluesKaj> tempuser, sudp apt install ffmpeg
<tempuser> That doesn't work
<BluesKaj> sudo rarther
<k1l_> jelly: he said jessie/sid
<tempuser> sudo aptitude install ffmpeg
<tempuser> doesn't work either
<tempuser> aptitude search ffmpeg lists nothing
<ioria> tempuser, cat /etc/issue
<jelly> k1l_: and that's precisely what the file says on trusty.
<tempuser> Well, it lists something
<MonkeyDust> tempuser  and avconv?
<tempuser> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<regedit> TJ-: oh cool didnt know that, looking that up...
<jelly> k1l_: ask for "lsb_release -sc" output, next time, or the above
<ioria> tempuser, no ffmpeg, then
<tempuser> Is avconv the 'next-gen' of ffmpeg?
<TJ-> regedit:  use "sudo hwclock --set" to copy the current OS time (which is in UTC/GMT) to the hardware
<BluesKaj> yeah 14.04 uses avconv for some rasonm the newer ubuntus have ffmpeg back in the repos
<BluesKaj> reason
<ioria> !info libav-tool  | tempuser
<ubottu> tempuser: Package libav-tool does not exist in wily
<k1l_> jelly: ah, it was /etc/debian_version, misread that as etc/lsb-release. sorry
<jelly> tempuser: it's the other way round really.  avconv from libav project is a fork of ffmpeg that's not really maintained any more
<ioria> !info libav-tool  trusty
<ubottu> Package libav-tool does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> regedit: then set the OS time using "sudo hwclock --hctosys"
<enyc> libav-tools ??
<k1l_> tempuser: at the time 14.04 was released ubuntu and debian did use avconv instead of ffmpeg. most commands should work
<BluesKaj> tempuser, which 14.04 ? have updated/upgraded and dist-upgraded lately?
<tempuser> 14.04.3
<ioria>  !info libav-tools trusty
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9350 kB
<jelly> tempuser: you could try googling for "trusty ffmpeg ppa" and see if you get lucky
<BluesKaj> avconv was a bit clunky iirc. so ffmpeg was recalled
<tempuser> My god, it's this hard?  ok
<Bassem> i press F6 then select nomodeset but when i select try ubuntu it still give me blank screen
<k1l_> iirc ffmpeg and avconv did solve their issue that lead to the fork.
<k1l_> tempuser: why cant you use avconv?
<tempuser> I do "aptitude search avconv" and i get nothing
<ioria> tempuser, if you're desperate for it  .... http://sysads.co.uk/2014/07/install-ffmpeg-2-3-ubuntu-14-04/
<ioria>  !info libav-tools trusty | tempuser
<ubottu> tempuser: libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9350 kB
<k1l_> tempuser: the package is called "libav-tools"
<Mdxxx> .
<tempuser> Oh ok, and it's installed.  Thanks
<BluesKaj> Bassem, which nvidia ?
<lubarch> hello everyone, how can we share command's output with someone easily?
<daftykins> !paste | lubarch
<ubottu> lubarch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> !paste | lubarch
<Bassem> BluesKaj: nividia gforce gtx 970
<regedit> TJ-: all good no, thanks!
<nicomachus> regedit: I take it you got that system to boot last night, then?
<regedit> er *now
<BluesKaj> Bassem, do you have have nvidia-346 installed?
<Bassem> BluesKaj: im trying to install ubuntu it give me blank screen on HDMI
<julian-delphiki> Bassem, and did you try with nomodeset like someone told you to earlier
<Bassem> julian-delphiki: i press F6 then select nomodeset but when i select try ubuntu it still give me blank screen
<kurufin> hi
<nicomachus> hi kurufin
<kurufin> i was wondering if it is possible to replace the /etc systemfolder (maybe partially) by a mounted device? for better understanding: i want to create a vbox-machine running ubuntu and share the configuration between several workstations without having to copy the disk-image.
<bekks> kurufin: No, it is not possible.
<bekks> kurufin: Doing so will render your system unbootable.
<kurufin> bekks: yes, i noticed that :)
<kurufin> bekks: do you know another way? i wanted to avoid copying changed files with rsync or sth like that
<bekks> kurufin: Thats the way to go.
<laza> akik: Thanks
<nils_> damn Skylake is annoying
<daftykins> correction, Linux support of skylake * (at best)
<daftykins> when running old kernels more than likely :)
<nils_> daftykins, same difference. 4.2.3 isn't really old
<daftykins> a very irritating colloquialism that one :)
<Scriptonaut> hi all. I'm setting up a pair programming environment on my computer. I created a new user named pair. People will ssh into it, however I don't want them to be able to edit or read certain things in the ~/.ssh directory. So, I chagned owner and group of the files in there to a different user (my administrator of the machine, not root). However, when I change the perms to 744, I can no longer ssh into the machine. Is there a way to make the ifles in 
<TLF> Help :) I'm at my uncles house trying to install software (commercial). I cant sign up to Ubuntu One because "Wrong captcha solution". My eyesight is good.
<nils_> daftykins, most indeededly ;)
<nicomachus> TLF: are you a robot?
<TLF> nicomachus: No, just a bit desperate to not leave the house without giving him his present, which is a steam game.
<bekks> TLF: Why do you need to sign up to Ubuntu one for doing that?
<TJ-> Scriptonaut: use the sshd option AuthorizedKeysCommand to run a script that reads that user's keys from a different location. "...The program should produce on standard output zero or more lines of authorized_keys output ..." see man 5 sshd_config"
<Scriptonaut> Thanks TJ- I'll check it out
<TLF> Software center requires Ubuntu One account credentials
<nils_> that's exactly what a robot would say...
<TLF> :D
<TLF> OMG, completely missed the 'new user' option...
<OerHeks>   
<noobuntu> sebsebseb thanks.
<PMT> Hi all, I'm trying to get a kernel dump on Ubuntu 15.10 amd64, I have crashdumprecipe configured correctly, if I do a c > /proc/sysrq-trigger I get a nice dump in /var/crash, but when the actual panic that I'm trying to diagnose happens, I'm getting files full of 0x00 in /var/crash. Do I need to tell the crash kernel "no, really, make sure it flushes to disk before you reboot" somehow?
<liam__> biila
<Scarecr0w> Anyone home? :(
<SlidingHorn> Scarecr0w, what's your question? :)
<Scarecr0w> SlidingHorn: I was in need of help installing Spotify in my Ubuntu 15.10. It gives me this error and i don't know how to fix it. http://i.imgur.com/GL0eeeY.png
<PMT> Scarecr0w: A) that's just a warning it should have installed fine B) it's caused by having the same sources.list entry more than once, so you could go find the duplicate entry and remove it if it bothers you
<javabean_> Scarecr0w: Have you run apt-get update?
<daftykins> Scarecr0w: share text in a pastebin when possible, it's a lot more useful and efficient than images of text
<Scarecr0w> daftykins: Sorry, will do next time.
<Scarecr0w> PMT: Sadly, I can't find spotify among my installed applications.
<daftykins> Scarecr0w: looks like your repo list has a duplicate, check your /etc/apt/sources.list or use the GUI tool in system settings -> software and updates ; to confirm
<Scarecr0w> javabean_: Yes which results in more error, let me dump these errors in Pastebin real quick.
<daftykins> Scarecr0w: nah just check the file, the message you got told you all you need to know :>
<OerHeks> did you follow this guide ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spotify
<Scarecr0w> ohh it should be run via terminal lol. Checked my Software center, running it fine at the moment.
<fdsdfs> I'am back with my problem width freezes
<fdsdfs> how I can clear orange area: http://i.imgur.com/3rADAsl.png
<zerowaitstate> I seem to have 23 versions of the linux-image kernel package installed.  How do I prune old version of the kernel I'm not using anymore?
<fdsdfs> ?
<OerHeks> fdsdfs, what are we looking at,mem bar?
<fdsdfs> yes? in htop
<fdsdfs> yes, in htop
<julian-delphiki> fdsdfs, the orange is just cache i believe. in linux caching is a good thingf
<OerHeks> that orange area is unused, so what do you need?
<OerHeks> i think blue is cache ..
<zykotick9> OerHeks: i don't think it's unused, my htop show unused as "blank" space...
<julian-delphiki> fdsdfs, what is the output of "free -m"
<fdsdfs> I know, but I note that if this bar is full orange my system freezes
<julian-delphiki> in a pastebin.
<fdsdfs> 3861       3745        116       2113          7       2273
<julian-delphiki> so yeah, that is a lot of buffers+cache
<julian-delphiki> so, I think that's a false-positive fdsdfs
<fdsdfs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13995755/
<julian-delphiki> yep, mostly cache.
<grzywacz> Any hints on how to start debugging a mono-only sound output on a fresh installation of 15.10 with SB live (emu10k1)?
<fdsdfs> but how to clear this? drop caches doesn't working?
<VFDPrim> im wanting to benchmarck my graphics on ubuntu just tried glmark2 but it does not work any sugestions
<julian-delphiki> fdsdfs, i'm tellin' ya. that isn't your issue. Cache / memory usage in linux is what you want.
<julian-delphiki> fdsdfs, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<OerHeks> VFDPrim, i test with glx-gears >  sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxgears
<fdsdfs> but is there way to clear this cahce?
<VFDPrim> thank you much oerheks
<PMT> grzywacz: mono-only output from one program, or any program, or ?
<grzywacz> PMT, any program it seems, even sound settings samples "Front-left", "Front-right" sounds the same
<julian-delphiki> fdsdfs, `echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches` but its really not necessary.
<fdsdfs> but this does'nt works
<PMT> fdsdfs: as root, or echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<julian-delphiki> fdsdfs, try running 'sync' first.
<VFDPrim> does this glgears keep going untill i stop it or doest it auto run for so long
<PMT> grzywacz: one of my default guesses would be the speaker cable, honestly - did it work in stereo correctly at any point in the past, in any OS?
<julian-delphiki> it just keeps going pretty sure VFDPrim
<PMT> VFDPrim: it will run until killed.
<grzywacz> PMT, worked up until the installation/upgrade
<grzywacz> But I'll double check.
<fdsdfs> doesn't works. # sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches. in free -m: cached - 2268
<VFDPrim> ok how do i kill it without leaving the terminal
<daftykins> ctrl+c
<VFDPrim> perfect thank you
<PMT> grzywacz: to be clear, i'm perfectly willing to believe it's software, but checking the cable is easy and a simple fix, if it's the problem. :)
<grzywacz> PMT, duh :)
<VFDPrim> looks like im getting on avarage of 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.804 FPS is this good bad or decent
<julian-delphiki> fdsdfs, are you on a livecd or something?
<grzywacz> Seems to have helped indeed. (facepalm)
<fdsdfs> no
<PMT> grzywacz: glad to hear it. :)
<julian-delphiki> well, fdsdfs, the kernel will keep in memory whatever it feels like it needs.
<daftykins> VFDPrim: it's useless as you have vsync on, hence the max of 60fps
<grzywacz> Now I have to help two people to restore my karma. ;)
<Dinosaurio> Hi. I'm under Ubuntu 14.04. when trying to execute a program, I get this "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20' not found (required by ./daemon)" and " /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.8' not found (required by ./daemon)". The fact is that I have libstdc++.so.6 installed. What's the problem?
<VFDPrim> and how do i know if vsync is on lol
<twirlobite> hey all -- i am hoping someone can help me out with a persistent problem: I keep getting "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." and "(python:3732): Gtk-WARNING **: GModule (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so) initialization check failed: GLib version too old (micro mismatch)" whenever starting a GUI-like app with
<OerHeks> VFDPrim, that is oke, if you have nvidia, go into nvidia settings > open GL settings , and disable sync to vblank, and run glxgears again. ( now you see the true power! )
<VFDPrim> where would nvidia setting be lol
<Remembeer> meh
<Remembeer> meh
<VFDPrim> just started getting into seeing what my comp can actualy do lol
<Bassem> nothing work for blank screen on HDMI
<OerHeks> VFDPrim, you will have it if you installed prop nvidia driver via the driver tool
<VFDPrim> ............ no clue what you mean lol
<regedit> :( something is still messing up system time
<OerHeks> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<regedit> ahem
<Bassem> can't install ubuntu on HDMI
<julian-delphiki> Dinosaurio, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20357033/how-to-fix-program-name-usr-lib-x86-64-linux-gnu-libstdc-so-6-version-cxx sounds like what you're experiencing.
<julian-delphiki> Bassem, so its just straight to black screen after "try ubuntu"?
<Bassem> julian-delphiki: yes
<julian-delphiki> and which version Bassem
<Bassem> julian-delphiki: 14.04
<freefx> Is adblock plus not working for anyone on firefox?
<daftykins> freefx: ublock origin is infinitely superior, in my personal experience
<julian-delphiki> Bassem, and you tried 'nomodeset' right? some things say try waiting longer. Other things say to try installing with onboard graphics, and then install the graphics drivers for your nvidia card.
<freefx> daftykins: never used that. should I try it out?
<Bassem> julian-delphiki: so no other soultion?
<julian-delphiki> Bassem, also, you can try disabling the onboard video in the bios.
<VFDPrim> that nvidia link does not explain how to get to the right hardware drivers for 15.10 last one is for 10.10 and im not understanding where it wants me to go
<daftykins> freefx: sure
<Bassem> julian-delphiki: its disabled
<VFDPrim> I went to system settings and it wants me to go to administration next but im not seeing that as an option
<Dinosaurio> julian-delphiki: Yes, it works now. Thank you :)
<julian-delphiki> Bassem, does your onboard have HDMI video? You could try that port to see if its being weird and using that output,.
<twirlobite> why would I be getting: "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications"
<Bassem> julian-delphiki: will it work if the on board video card is disabled?
<julian-delphiki> Bassem, it's worth a try.
<Bassem> julian-delphiki: will try
<freefx> daftykins: seems to work fine! thanks for the recommendation.
<daftykins> freefx: np :)
<Jurgen2> Ssh-keygen appends myuser@host to the end of the pub file. Is it just there as a comment? Can i remove it?
<julian-delphiki> Jurgen2, yes, it's just an identifier
<regedit> :( something is still messing up system time. sudo hwclock --show: is correct (i think), but the clock in the tray corner is off by many hours :(
<twirlobite> where can i get ubuntu help apart from the ubuntu forums, askubuntu, and this irc?
<HoloIRCUser2> Bago pou eisai?
<PMT> regedit: hwclock and display time are different, try looking at the output of "date" versus "hwclock --show"
<shiv7> Edw file
<julian-delphiki> twirlobite, those are really the best options... what's wrong with those.
<shiv7> Poly wraia efarmofh
<twirlobite> julian-delphiki: haven't gotten answers on it to my problems :(
<SlidingHorn> !gr | HoloIRCUser2
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser2: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<julian-delphiki> twirlobite, what is your problem.
<HoloIRCUser2> Katse naftiaxw ena kanali prive
<shiv7> Nai kane kai sthle moy
<Jurgen2> Thanks julian
<OerHeks> shiv7, HoloIRCUser2 this channel is english only, please
<twirlobite> julian-delphiki: I keep getting "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." and "(python:3732): Gtk-WARNING **: GModule (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so) initialization check failed: GLib version too old (micro mismatch)" whenever starting a GUI-like app with python -- here's what I have tried so far: 0) reinstalli
<julian-delphiki> twirlobite, okay, i'll take a look, sec.
<linux_> Guten Abend
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<julian-delphiki> !de | linux_
<twirlobite> julian-delphiki: ty, i can link you to the askubuntu/forum questions that i posted
<ubottu> linux_: please see above
<OerHeks> twirlobite, that seems normal, those messages are just messages. happens a lot when you start a gui program from terminal
<julian-delphiki> yeah, I don't think they're actually errors, twirlobite... warnings aren't critical
<twirlobite> OerHeks, julian-delphiki: I wasn't getting these errors before -- for instance, i wasn't getting them yesterday morning, and when i am making apps with pyqt, it's causing some serious issues (possibly)
<javabean_> Is IRC safe to use?
<JeDa> Yes
<javabean_> I'm using it from the freenode web client
<PMT> for what value of safe?
<twirlobite> OerHeks, julian-delphiki: in particular, i am bothered by this because i didn't have it before
<gh156> twirlobite: if it has no impact on your programs, just ignore it. maybe a recent updated library started throwing those errors
<julian-delphiki> that's really the only thing I can think of ^
<gh156> not a big deal
<OerHeks> +1
<twirlobite> gh156: i think it is having an impact on my programs though, here, i'll link you to the problem: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34244849/adding-in-a-qtextedit-widget-as-the-central-widget-makes-main-window-not-pop-up
<amcq_> can anyone tell me if I can dual boot with ubuntu on a mac? I have been running ubuntu in a virtual box vm but would quite like to use it natively if posible
<MonkeyDust> !mac | amcq_ start here
<ubottu> amcq_ start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<twirlobite> gh156: now, also on ubuntu, aren't having that issue with the program in question, and they are wondering if its because of the glib-gio warning
<PMT> twirlobite: are, or aren't?
<twirlobite> PMT: *aren't* -- the skeleton code for them works just fine
<twirlobite> PMT: (and they don't get the warning/error messages)
<gh156> twirlobite: yeah, that's a problem then. did you ask in ##python as well?
<amcq_> monkeydust: thanks
<OerHeks> twirlobite, note the answer
<twirlobite> gh156: i am there right now, basically having this same convo (trying to explain why i think the errors might be symptomatic)
<gh156> ##python might spot the library problems quicker vs. just asking specific distro advice
<PMT> twirlobite: have you found anyone else with the same messages, and compared their versions of the various libraries you're referencing versus yours?
<gh156> in any case, patience wins =)
<regedit> PMT: last reboot i did sudo hwclock --hctosys, which seemed to fix the issue, but this doesnt seem to persist through reboots, as i see now my system time is off again
<regedit> when i do sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com: ntpdate[3316]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<PMT> regedit: hwclock --hctosys shouldn't be necessary to repeat. i wonder if your system thinks the HW clock is in UTC and it isn't, or vice-versa, and so it's drifting by the difference every reboot.
<regedit> PMT: where would that setting be? some of these options disappeard from the system date/time settings panel
<elisa87> Hi, do you know why two out of my three slave VMs might go down and as a result I cannot SSH them? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34255611/slave-vms-are-down-in-cloudlab Any idea how to debug/fix this?
<regedit> PMT: what should my BIOS time be BTW? i think last i checked it it said the right time in EST
<PMT> regedit: mostly this matters if you are using multiple OSes on the same machine, as long as all the OSes think the same thing the worst that happens is your BIOS thinks the system time is off by a few hours.
<ericcaron> running Kubuntu on my macbook pro first gen intel. seems to start up quite a bit slower than usual ( i haven't messed around with any settings save for a bit of UI changes) what would be the best/non-destructive way for me to speed up both the boot up time to desktop , and opening of programs ( they seem to hang every so often)
<regedit> PMT: i currently only have 1 OS but either way i wouldnt mind having the "proper" machine time in case i ever do, but BIOS seems to be talking in EST
<regedit> i dont remember seeing a BIOS setting to change to UTC/GMT
<justyn> quit
<justyn> ls
<regedit> and i dont know where that setting is in Kubuntu anymore either...
<PMT> regedit: there usually isn't one iirc. i'm just hypothesizing anyway, it's one of the most common reasons i've seen for clock drift like that.
<regedit> PMT: so if my BIOS speaks EST is it even possible to make it UTC?
<regedit> either way - how do i get ubuntu to recognize that the machine clock is or isn't UTC
<regedit> there used to be a button for that in the date/time settings, cant see it there anymore
<regedit> after 15.10 upgrade
<regedit> (Kubuntu here anyway, so KDE)
<ericcaron> try resetting your U.I it might bring back that button since some skins ( seem to not show certain buttons for some odd reason)
<regedit> ericcaron: this has been the case on every reboot
<regedit> it looks like they cleaned some settings out of the date/time UI
<regedit> ever since 15.10 upgrade
<regedit> is there a config file where this UTC/non-UTC setting is saved?
<daftykins> regedit: you're being suggested to try a reset DE, not a REBOOT.
<ericcaron> ah i hope they can fix the reboot issue. first time i installed it seemed rather fast. then a few updates later it just slowed down to like i had my entire hard drive full. 77gb /100 still there ( very little used up)
<tlt> regedit, there is a file called /etc/timezone or something
<MonkeyDust> regedit  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<tlt> just put your desired timezone in there
<akik> regedit: you can set the hardware clock in the bios. i haven't seen timezones there. the timezone is controlled in linux
<regedit> akik: ye my BIOS seems to only speak in EST
<regedit> and i can only change the hr / min
<regedit> not zone
<akik> /etc/localtime can be symlinked to a timezone file under /usr/share/zoneinfo but i'm not sure if it's the "ubuntu way"
<nils_> one issue left with Skylake, my screens keep going black for 2 seconds
<daftykins> regedit: i take it you're multibooting?
<daftykins> nils_: on what kernel?
<akik> regedit: that's whay i was saying. the bios doesn't know of a timezone
<regedit> daftykins: i used to, but i dont care for the other boot anymore (been meaning to delete for a while)
<nils_> daftykins, 4.3.2
<akik> regedit: oh you're seeing EST in the bios?
<daftykins> nils_: from the mainline repo?
<regedit> akik: ye
<daftykins> you don't see timezones, you'll see an hour out or so
<nils_> daftykins, self built, enabled the experimental hardware support for i915
<daftykins> nils_: ah, then technically what you're running is no longer ubuntu
<regedit> i did have an interrupted upgrade from 15.04 > 15.10, which made the machine unbootable and had to boot-repair etc.
<ericcaron> hmm any way to do a check up on the bios through the terminal/bios itself? to look for any sort of issues?
<regedit> this may be fallout
<nils_> daftykins, technically, same is probably true with the mainline kernel
<ioria> regedit,  you have Windows installed ?
<daftykins> nils_: well yeah, those aren't considered supported either, afaiui. maybe there's a bug in there that a subsequent/earlier doesn't have? probably too soon to tell
<regedit> ioria: i happen to, yes
<ericcaron> mines an (i386) . no other operating system on it since i didn't want the old mac os x 10.4 clogging the system with something i am not using lol
<ioria> regedit,  check it out http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/dual-boot-fix-time-differences-between.html
<regedit> boot-repair spawned 3 extra windows boot options BTW...
<nils_> daftykins, yeah, uncharted territory, just hoping someone might have a pointer.
<daftykins> nils_: have you played with parameters such as X's backing store and intel's tearfree features in X.org?
<ravindu> New to xchat
<boxmein> "The machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there might be existing OSes installed using BIOS compat mode. If you continue to install in UEFI mode, it might be difficult to boot into other OSes later. wat do?
<Bassem> can some one help me convert sda2 to lvm
<Bassem> so i can install ubuntu
<nils_> daftykins, I don't think it's X related since it happens on the console too
<ericcaron> bassem have you partitioned a section of a drive/drive that you want to boot ubuntu under first?
<daftykins> nils_: ah ok, i was lacking that bit of info :>
<ioria> boxmein, windows 7 installed ?
<ericcaron> keeping in mind partitioning over time/RAID settings degrade the drives quicker than normal operation
<boxmein> ioria: windows 7 upgraded to 10 was the previous OS of that laptop
<sadg> r there any sexy girls?
<Bassem> ericcaron, yes i have 3 partions sda1 for windows 7....sda2 empty for ubuntu.....sda3 have allmy files
<ioria> boxmein, are you on live cd ?
<k1l_> sadg: wrong channel for that
<Bassem> TJ told me to convert sda2 to lvm
<julian-delphiki> sadg, this is not the channel for that, please take that conversation elsewhere.
<nicomachus> or nowhere...
<regedit> so /etc/default/rcS seems to indicate machine clock UTC is *not* assumed
<regedit> is this correct?
<ericcaron> yes try that bassem see if that works before trying other things
<sdfhsdh> kil
<Bassem> ericcaron, he want me to convert it to lvm he said he would help me with some commands
<Bassem> ericcaron, will he be back soon
<ericcaron> ok bassem :)
<julian-delphiki> Bassem, there's no saying. You shouldn't have to do anything special unless there's a hard drive you're worried about preserving
<Saathan> ericcaron is dead :p
<ericcaron> lol i am right here saathan ;)
<Saathan> Oh Isee :v
<Bassem> julian-delphiki, i have partition D:\ which is 100 GB want to install ubuntu on it so that i can have windows 7 on partition c and ubuntu on partition d
<ericcaron> so for boot up speed thats just been a kubuntu issue since 15.0
<julian-delphiki> Bassem, Linux doesn't use drive letters :) I think the installer will likely let you choose what partition you want to install it to, you just need to be extra sure that you're selecting the correct one.
<Bassem> julian-delphiki, its 100 GB but do i need swap area?
<Saathan> Is there any command in terminal to close my girlfriends' mouth?
<mancomunado> How do I set privileges to a software that requires Sudo, to an automatic software runs it by its own execution system?
<OerHeks> Bassem, you don't need to *convert* to lvm, just remove that partition, and let the ubuntu installer use that free space
<ericcaron> since i havent done a lot on my kubuntu. what would be a prefered (faster operating/responsiveness) version of linux to use on my old macbook pro first gen intel?
<OerHeks> ericcaron, ubuntu-mate-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<Bassem> OerHeks, Tj want me to convert it to lvm and then partition it to swap area and the rest i guess
<ericcaron> ok lemme write it down lol :)
<daftykins> ericcaron: which model is it?
<OerHeks> Bassem,  that would be silly, converting it and then partitioning..
<daftykins> !mac | ericcaron i've written one of those for an old model
<ubottu> ericcaron i've written one of those for an old model: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nils_> daftykins, must be something else, tried booting windows, same issue. I'll replace the cables.
<OerHeks> Bassem, remove the partition, and let ubuntu LVM use that free space.
<ericcaron> it's first generation intel , macbook pro 15 inch
<Bassem> OerHeks, so why he wanted me to convert it to lvm
<ericcaron> 100gb drive , 1 gb ram
<akik> Bassem: OerHeks the idea was to create a lvm physical volume to the second partition, but the ubuntu installer does not provide that option. so it should be made manually
<nils_> shouldn't be so quick to blame Intel next time ;)
<daftykins> ericcaron: no you need to identify the specific x,y value or "mid 2004 MBP" etc, see the above link.
<javabean_> Has anyone used irccloud?
<daftykins> nils_: :D phew!
<ericcaron> 2006
<ericcaron> mbp
<boxmein> ioria: yes
<ioria> boxmein, sudo parted -l
<daftykins> ericcaron: no, just follow the link and read, you'll see what i mean :P
<ericcaron> ahah :P ok net's loading here feel like i am using dial up >.<
<k1l_> javabean_: what would be the question if you have found a user who used it?
<ericcaron> thanks having a look :P dafty
<boxmein> ioria: Camera Quality, but http://imgur.com/rsTchZl
<javabean_> k1l_ wether or not it is good
<ericcaron> daftykins: page doesn't exist yet for my model lol
<boxmein> free space might or might not have an ext4 partition now
<boxmein> I'm not actively touching the machine
<ericcaron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro1-1_1-2/Intrepid
<akik> Bassem: the lvm is not necessary for the ubuntu operation but it gives you flexibility
<ericcaron> thats what popped up
<ioria> boxmein, have you ever used pastebinit ?
<boxmein> ioria: oh sure I have but you have to realize I'm not even remotely close to that machine
<regedit> i dont ever boot to windows anymore, and system date/time was working fine up until now, it's just after the upgrade to 15.10 (and some complications thereof) that this started happening
<regedit> my BIOS has EST time, and my /etc/default/rcD is set to UTC=no, is that a correct setup?
<ioria> boxmein, can you paste  sudo parted -l  ?
<daftykins> ericcaron: no, but not only can you write it... but all the other info will apply, e.g. boot a version and run dmidecode to identify your mac, or use the system profiler / sys info depending on what OS you're in right now
<regedit> er */etc/default/rcS
<ericcaron> i've always used / sys info :P
<ericcaron> currently on my imac :P be right back to get more info from macbook pro
<Bassem> akik, what flexibility
<ioria> boxmein, anyway, i think that your win is installed with msdos PT , so you have to install ubuntu in the same way,  in  legacy mode
<ioria> boxmein, not UEFI
<boxmein> ioria: sure, told user to parted -l, but anyway how does that look like
<jair> Hello all, I want to record a couple of youtube tutorials using my linux laptop, I have the software to record the videos and it is working great (kazam) but I would like to have the option to change the mouse to a circle highlighted in the pointer like it does the software bsrsoft.com
<akik> Bassem: if you're running out of space, you can enlarge partitions easily
<jair> is there a software to add the highlight pointer or some type of pointer that can help the audience to focus on the mouse and clicks
<akik> Bassem: they are called logical volumes
<ioria> boxmein, well, this is mine (gpt) http://paste.ubuntu.com/13997338/
<gleeb> Hey, can't seem to get Ubuntu to boot or install, can someone help
<Bassem> akik, i see
<regedit> gleeb: be sure the machine is powered on
<regedit> gleeb: also be sure the machine is a computer
<gleeb> Course it is. Trying to boot/install
<nicomachus> regedit: not helpful
<gleeb> All it does is hang
<regedit> anything passing those 2 criteria should be able to boot/install ubuntu
<BDSM> how to get the root access of xubuntu?
<gleeb> Well apparently, this does not like it
<nicomachus> regedit: says the guy that couldn't get kubuntu to boot last night.
<OerHeks> jair,  i would use youtube-dl, and with youtube-dl -F <url>  you can choose format too, and to edit openshot ?
<nicomachus> gleeb: what version are you installing, and what are you using to install? (CD/USB)?
<gleeb> 14.04, the LTS, USB, made with Rufus or Unetvootin, both fail
<boxmein> ioria: https://clbin.com/Dng1l
<zykotick9> !root | BDSM
<ubottu> BDSM: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nicomachus> gleeb: ok, two questions: did you do a checksum on that USB, and at what point in the process does it fail?
<boxmein> zykotick9: what an arbitrary ubottu response :P
<gleeb> I did, and it checks out
<jair> hello OerHeks
<ioria> boxmein, ok, so start the ubu installer as legacy.... maybe you have to go in your bios to set it
<gleeb> When I try to install or try ubuntu w/o installing, it'll merely take me to a loading screen
<gleeb> That never ends
<jair> OerHeks: youtube-dl I never heard of it but I am checking
<gleeb> 15+ minutes
<BDSM> what will happen if I commanded Sudo su
<ericcaron> ran into an issue
<gleeb> nothing
<daftykins> BDSM: bad things
<zykotick9> BDSM: are you sure you need root? <- you probably don't.  if you really, really do, try "sudo -i"
<ericcaron> booted it up normally now i am getting (initramfs)  which command to boot up kubuntu normally?
<gleeb> It simply refuses to go on
<jair> OerHeks: hmm I don't think you understood my question
<daftykins> gleeb: what can you tell us about the system spec?
<OerHeks> jair, and for openshot, "if you want to highlight  mouse clicks – there is this setting in mouse preferences –  “Show position of pointer when Control key is pressed” –  you can use it to highlight important mouse clicks ">>    http://zderadicka.eu/nice-solution-for-recording-screencasts-on-linux/
<jair> OerHeks: ahh Ok checking
<gleeb> A8-3500M, HD 6620G, 8 gigs of RAM
<regedit> nicomachus: i did say "should be able to" :)
<gleeb> When done with Unetbootin
<BDSM> sudo -i
<daftykins> BDSM: that's better
<OerHeks> jair, i just mentioned youtube-dl, to get the highest resolution with a small dsl.
<daftykins> gleeb: you likely need to boot with nomodeset
<daftykins> !nomodeset | gleeb try this
<ubottu> gleeb try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gleeb> says /devices/virtual/block/loop0 takes a long time, then times out
<bekks> BDSM: sudo su invokes su with root privileges (quite pointless), sudo -i opens an interactive shell with root privileges.
<gleeb> It's not the GPU, fairly certain
<huehue> please help... http://pastebin.com/MpT0RAjU
<elisa87> Hey, any experience with bandwidth limiting in ubuntu? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34252302/dummynet-installation-on-all-components-on-system
<gleeb> Splash screen shows fine
<gleeb> but nothing happens afterwards
<nicomachus> gleeb: it doesn't hurt to try when it comes to nomodeset
<daftykins> gleeb: try it anyway.
<gleeb> Got it
<gleeb> hold on
<BDSM> Is there any kali linux adviser?
<OerHeks> BDSM, sure, in the kali channels
<jair> OerHeks: thnak you so much, but let me paste an example of what I am trying to find: http://imagenes.es.sftcdn.net/es/scrn/116000/116130/pointerfocus-25.jpg
<ericcaron> booted it up normally now i am getting (initramfs)  which command to boot up kubuntu normally?
<ericcaron> i am running kubuntu .
<bekks> ericcaron: Gettong "initramfs" is not "booting up normally".
<gleeb> So in the end, layman's terms, how do I apply nomodeset
<bekks> Instead of booting up normally, you get a initramfs shell.
<jair> OerHeks: or http://www.bsrsoft.com/assets/images/screenshots/frm00017.jpg
<bekks> !nomodeset | gleeb
<ubottu> gleeb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ericcaron> yes bekks
<jair> but to be able of add it in linux because the recording software I am using is kazam
<gleeb> Already gave me the link but it won't show up on mobile
<nicomachus> gleeb: try this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<ioria> ericcaron, what did you do lately ?
<gleeb> Besides, it always says that /devices/virtual/block/loop0 hangs, or in case of the Rufus USB it doesn't even show that
<gleeb> So I'm stuck unable to boot/install it. Sigh
<ericcaron> i logged out of it about 20 minutes ago normally and powered it down
<gleeb> Also says it cannot enable ACPI among other things
<ericcaron> now i boot it up ( power button )  , it loads the command screen. which it hasnt done before
<daftykins> gleeb: when you boot, do you have white text on black background (EFI boot) or a logo?
<ioria> ericcaron, you mean Grub ?
<ericcaron> yes ioria
<bekks> ericcaron: So what have you done prior shutting it down?
<ioria> ericcaron, so solved
<Borg> Why is UnrealIRCd still not in Ubuntu's repos?
<ericcaron> what have i done? i did some updates
<OerHeks> !info impressive | jair so something like impressive http://impressive.sourceforge.net/ >>
<ubottu> jair so something like impressive http://impressive.sourceforge.net/ >>: impressive (source: impressive): PDF presentation tool with eye candies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5-1 (wily), package size 146 kB, installed size 371 kB
<daftykins> Borg: i don't think anyone serious enough about running an IRC server really cares about packaged software or not
<gleeb> White text on black background, GNU GRUB, then I select something, black and white for a few seconds then the purple splash
<OerHeks> but then for kazam
<gleeb> Which leads to nowhere
<gleeb> as it hangs
<daftykins> gleeb: press 'e' to edit the 'try' option, edit the kernel line so it says "quiet splash nomodeset ..." then ctrl+x or shift+F10 to boot
<Borg> daftykins, I didn't ask who cared. I asked why it's not. ;)
<daftykins> Borg: one answered the other, but you can hassle the packaging folk if you really want... likely the answer is they're waiting for you to step up as the package maintainer for it :)
<jair> OerHeks: will check that and thank you so much
<asad_> I was getting this really annoying sound coming from my headphones when nothing was playing. I managed to fix it by following the instructions of the answer with 3 upvotes here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457910/strange-noise-in-headphones-when-no-sound-is-played
<bekks> ericcaron: So which "command screen" are you talking about - the grub menu or the initramfs shell?
<Borg> I don't use Ubuntu really. I'm just asking because I've had to use it after xx many years and noticed it still wasn't in there like many, many other things that really should be. :s
<p444> How could i use a cron job to run df command and get it to email me every day?
<p444> So each day I would receive and email with disk usage (DF command) what woy can this be done
<asad_> I am still getting that sound from my laptop's speakers though, how do I get rid of it?
<k1l_> Borg: maybe there is no maintainer. so ask the unrealircd guys if they want to maintain it or you could start maintaining it
<ericcaron> initramfs shell ( sorry i wasn't clear ) :)
<Borg> I just said I don't use Ubuntu really why would I create a package and maintain it? I was just curious I did not say I wanted to develop lol
<Globalirc> hello all what is the name of freepascal in repositori ?
<Borg> alright well I guess that sums that up.
<k1l_> Borg: then there is no point in discussing it. there is no maintainer, so no package.
<daftykins> Globalirc: search packages for yourself with "apt-cache search <string>"
<gleeb> I think I've done it right, time to try and boot now
<ioria> ericcaron, i solved, this morning,  with an hard reboot .... but wait for wiser advice  :þ
<Globalirc> i searched and nonething
<jair> OerHeks: I believe the spotlight effect will do the trick
<bekks> ioria: hard reboot do not solve boot issues.
<Borg> k1l_, sure there's a point. The point is many OS do support it yet Ubuntu doesn't support things that have been missing for years and years.
<jair> OerHeks: checking if there is a version for Linux
<bekks> ioria: They cause boot issues, more likely.
<bekks> ericcaron: So which Ubuntu are you using?=
<ericcaron> i will try something with my usb ;)
<ioria> bekks, ok
<ericcaron> kubuntu
<OerHeks> !info  spotlighter
<ubottu> spotlighter (source: spotlighter): gtk interface to make annotations on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-1.1 (wily), package size 29 kB, installed size 358 kB
<ericcaron> worse comes to worse ill use my other forms of linux i got prepared on my imac ;)
<bekks> ericcaron: WHICH Ubuntu? Like "which version"? :P
<ericcaron> 15.0+? haha
<gleeb> Hm, took it a while longer to hit the splash
<regedit> is it better to have system date assume BIOS clock is UTC or not?
<ericcaron> i am quite a noob :) lots to learn of course
<gleeb> Now I wait again
<mmoloo> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 with Unity and my life would be much easier if I could hide this: http://i.imgur.com/eMAxwbul.jpg Let's say I wanted to bring it back with a simple hotkey or something, can I do that?
<Globalirc> daftykins: is not named freepascal i was thinking someone here know but i find is named in ubuntu lazarus . thanks btw
<daftykins> Globalirc: right so search for "pascal" then "free" maybe?
<gleeb> How long is it supposed to take until something happens?
<Globalirc> i find is another name on ubuntu lazarus-0.9.30.2 - IDE for Free Pascal - Meta Package
<k1l_> Globalirc: install fp-compiler
<gleeb> After Assuming drive cache : write through, nothing happens anyway
<gleeb> nomodeset didn't help
<OerHeks> mmoloo, looks like an option in VLC, minimal interface maybe?
<daftykins> gleeb: is this a laptop?
<gleeb> It is. Does it make a difference?
<gleeb> I got a message at last though
<mmoloo> The minimal interface only hides this http://i.imgur.com/BESoyxP.png
<mmoloo> And I'd want that bar to be gone too :/ not just vlc, also from terminal etc
<gleeb> INFO: task kworker/2:2:70 blocked for more than 120 seconds
<gleeb> So what's that
<daftykins> does it have Windows on right now?
<ericcaron> since i am switching to a lighter version ot ubuntu i might go with that and see how things go lol
<gleeb> Yeah
<k1l_> mmoloo: you mean removing the window titelbar on a window not fullscreen?
<gleeb> I mean
<mmoloo> yeah kll
<gleeb> It's got Windows installed
<daftykins> gleeb: please type full sentences and don't spam us with enter punctuation
<gleeb> Got it.
<ericcaron> my macbook pro is my test bed for a ton of different things  nothing really important on there yet :)
<k1l_> mmoloo: dont think that is possible
<mmoloo> damn
<Globalirc> i get an error at install free pascal here is the error http://pastebin.com/THid0JGa
<jair> OerHeks: thank you checking
<OerHeks> jair, i just tried it, it is not working as expected.
<bekks> Globalirc: So pastebin "lsb_release -a; apt-get update;" please.
<ericcaron> be right back :)
<jair> OerHeks: ahhh I just installed it
<damien> Can someone please explan something for me, my system dosent uses any swap. My swap disc is /dev/sda5 so i did following:
<k1l_> Globalirc: please pastebin a "apt-cache policy fp-compiler"
<damien> damien@aphrodite:~$ sudo swapoff -a
<damien> damien@aphrodite:~$ sudo mkswap -f /dev/sda5
<damien> 5mkswap: /dev/sda5: warning: wiping old swap signature.
<damien> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 7 GiB (7513042944 bytes)
<damien> no label, UUID=739c62c2-2944-47af-941a-49980a75b3a1
<damien> damien@aphrodite:~$ sudo swapon -a
<jair> OerHeks: yep nahhh
<gh156> damien: use bpaste or something similar
<daftykins> !paste damien
<daftykins> !paste | damien
<ubottu> damien: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> silly fingers
<gleeb> daftykins Just keeps sending the same error in 120 second intervals
<Globalirc> k1l_ http://pastebin.com/bmLLCL1D
<daftykins> gleeb: which?
<k1l_> Globalirc: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gleeb> INFO: task kworker/2:2:70 blocked for more than 120 seconda
<m3ng5k> hello gleeb
<jair> OerHeks: interesting, that we don't have something like that in the OS shells like gnome, or cinnamon
<Globalirc> bekks http://pastebin.com/NPDPmRvx
<Globalirc> for upgrade the distro ?
<k1l_> Globalirc: no, it will just update all packages.
<k1l_> it will not upgrade to 14.04
<bekks> Globalirc: dist-upgrade fetches the latest upgrades for your distro, it does NOT upgrade the release.
<jair> OerHeks: or just like the windows software I showed you, but I don't want to have to install or record my linux videos using a windows machine :(
<Globalirc> ok because i dont whant to upgrade
<Globalirc> ok
<m3ng5k> i'll ddos IBM
<OerHeks> m3ng5k, you know this channel is logged ?
<OerHeks> !coc > m3ng5k
<ubottu> m3ng5k, please see my private message
<daftykins> gleeb: remind me what version you put on this flash drive?
<daftykins> gleeb: exact ISO name would be great
<gleeb> Eh
<jair> OerHeks: and impressive is only when opening pdf files looks like
<gleeb> 14.04 LTS AMD64
<gleeb> don't have full name
<gleeb> But that version
<m3ng5k> ALL OF YOUR SERVERS ARE MINE
<m3ng5k> ping
<nwayno> howdy m
<Globalirc> the same thing here is the log http://pastebin.com/gXbD8HMX
<gleeb> Got any idea what the problem could be? I've got to go soon either way
<gleeb> Nothing changed, same message every 120 seconds sharp
<k1l_> Globalirc: "sudo apt-get install fp-compiler-2.4.4"
<ericcaron> fsck  has an error ,  blah blah . ok i want to reboot this thing from scratch? any way to reset OS to its normal settings? private message me in case i miss it on here
<Globalirc> k1l_ https://paste.ee/p/4U5Nb
<daftykins> gleeb: i don't think it likes your hardware, try newer just for the sake of testing
<gleeb> Hm
<bekks> ericcaron: fix the fsck error, do not ignore it.
<daftykins> gleeb: also i'm assuming you are using 14.04.3 media which'd use 15.04's kernel
<k1l_> Globalirc: apt-cache policy binutils-gold
<gleeb> It DOES say it cannot enable ACPI
<bekks> ericcaron: Boot a live cd, run a full fsck -f for all filesystems.
<p444> What commands will update upgrade latest version of all installed softwares
<Globalirc> k1l_ : https://paste.ee/p/i6RIl
<bekks> p444: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<gleeb> Got one final message daftykins
<jair> OerHeks: perhaps I will have to give it a try to a mouse theme
<gleeb> no UMS support in Radeon module
<p444> bekks: thanks
<k1l_> p444: sudo apt update   << brings you a new package list from the servers. sudo apt full-upgrade will update all packages to the new versions from the list
<daftykins> gleeb: so graphics related :) i think that's more detail than the overall cause though
<daftykins> gleeb: what's the make and model of the machine?
<gleeb> Yeah
<gleeb> it took it 1100 seconds to say that
<gleeb> Acer, Aspire 5560 from 2012
<gleeb> HD 6620G and 6650M
<gleeb> nomodeset doesn't help
<k1l_> Globalirc: "sudo apt-get install binutils"
<daftykins> smells like a buggy EFI to me; can you check your BIOS version and compare against the Acer website from in Windows?
<gleeb> Hn
<gleeb> maybe tomorrow
<gleeb> It's V1.09
<Globalirc> binutils is already the newest version.
<Globalirc> binutils set to manually installed.
<gleeb> acer website has delisted the model
<daftykins> just have a quick glance on the Acer website and see if it has newer
<daftykins> eh i always do fine looking up old machines
<gleeb> This is the newest I found
<gleeb> 2013
<gleeb> Eh
<Globalirc> full log > https://paste.ee/p/gOPpr
<gleeb> Lateat I could have found in 2013
<gleeb> by then that was OOS
<jair> OerHeks: this will do http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Alkano+with+background+all+in+one?content=159078
<gleeb> Could be buggy but I don't know anymore
<gleeb> I'll try more tomorrow, thanks anyway
<k1l_> Globalirc: did you install some binutils-gold manually?
<damien> Ok wish me luck, remade my fstab ;)
<Globalirc> k1l_ no
<nefarious_> hello
<nwayno> howdy
<k1l_> Globalirc: hmm, then i dont understand why it doesnt install since you said you dont have binutils-gold
<Globalirc> i paste bin all i installed so far in of .bash_history
<k1l_> Globalirc: well, i found this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57324/why-cant-i-install-freepascal-and-the-gold-linker-at-the-same-time   so i think you installed something that installed binutils-gold manually and that is now blocking
<Anomareh> Can someone tell me what the difference between the "<release>" and "<release>-updates" repositories is?
<p444> Im tryign to create regular user accounts not admin accounts, can someone look at my code and tell me if its correct? Do i need to add in a setting so that thye are normal members and not admins. http://pastebin.com/Y2MNYbQs
<Globalirc> k1l_ : https://paste.ee/p/mAiAi
<Globalirc> k1l_: ok now i look at your link to see were is the problem
<daftykins> Anomareh: ""Recommended Updates (raring-updates)". Updates for serious bugs in Ubuntu packaging that do not affect the security of the system. "
<daftykins> Anomareh: as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<k1l_> Globalirc: we checked already, that binutils-gold package is not installed. so it should not block the install of fp-compiler. except you installed somehting manually (not with the package system)
<baybora_> ?
<baybora_> ?
<daftykins> baybora_: stop that.
<Anomareh> daftykins: right, but I don't see it mention "raring" so if there is a version of a package in "raring" and "raring-updates" what is the difference and which is preferred?
<daftykins> Anomareh: no, your system has both, raring was 13.04 .
<Globalirc> k1l_: yes you are right on other vps it' work to install fp. but for future how i find the binutils i i want to uninstall ?
<daftykins> so you have <release> and <release>-updates
<daftykins> Anomareh: the one in -updates would be the... *drumroll*... updated version, thus newer and would install :)
<Anomareh> daftykins: ok, thank you
<baybora_> hi
<daftykins> !ot | baybora_
<ubottu> baybora_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snowstorm> hi all
<daftykins> lo
<snowstorm> I'm looking for someone who could tell me if it would be better going with ubuntu desktop or server?
<daftykins> for what use case
<snowstorm> I have an old dell poweredge 1800 which I want to use as a simple file server for home purpose
<freefx> daftykins: hey, remember I was here earlier? I asked about why my battery percentage wasn't going up. Well, I guess it was a software problem. I was on 15.10 and it wasn't charging there. I installed 14.04 and it's working fine now.
<daftykins> so server then, no need for X
<snowstorm> and using ftp file server as well
<bekks> snowstorm: then use ubuntu server.
<bekks> snowstorm: no need for a GUI.
<daftykins> freefx: yeah ACPI, my suggestion of trying from powered off would have pointed that out.
<freefx> daftykins: funny thing is I did try charging from powered off but it didn't seem to go up... everything works fine in 14.04.03
<snowstorm> and would I be able to share the files onto my network and access them using windows base computer?
<bekks> snowstorm: Why not? That does not depend on Desktop/Server, but on your configuration.
<daftykins> freefx: you had to follow the steps i gave :)
<daftykins> snowstorm: yes by installing and configuring samba
<freefx> daftykins: so I guess it was the software, right?
<daftykins> yes ACPI support issues most likely
<snowstorm> I tryed samba in the past and couldn access files from win base pc... I guess my config were wrong!
<daftykins> yes, it was
<snowstorm> is there a good online guide on how to configure ubuntu and samba for the purpose I'm looking for?
<daftykins> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<daftykins> that should help, second one
<daftykins> install 14.04.3 server, install samba and SSH, edit your samba configuration and be aware of "testparm" for checking you edited it correctly
<daftykins> job done
<snowstorm> thanks to freefx and daftykins
<snowstorm> would it make difference in config if I install desktop or server version?
<daftykins> you already asked that
<daftykins> are you a goldfish?
<snowstorm> I understand server seems best for my option
<daftykins> yep, glorious command line
<p444> how can i find out what startup services is running on my linux machine through the command line
<daftykins> depends on your version
<TheAltera> Well... hello?!
<Guest86726> ola
<TheAltera> I never used HexChat, so xD
<p444> daftykins 14.04
<TheAltera> How you guys doing?
<daftykins> !ot | TheAltera
<ubottu> TheAltera: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheAltera> Oh, thanks :)
<daftykins> p444: service --status-all i think
<daftykins> that shows you stuff running at present, so you could see on bootup what is running or not
<p444> how to i knwo which is runnin on start up and not at present?
<Guest86726> Ola br
<k1l_> !br | Guest86726
<ubottu> Guest86726: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<daftykins> p444: look them up, learn what they are for, then you will know what state you want them to be in and can reconfigure by checking whether they run on startup or not (by finding where you change that)
<p444> thats what im trying to do, learn
<p444> I thought there might be a way to show whcih ones are used on startup, if there was way find out just teh startups
<OerHeks> p444, install bootchart, good view what is going on
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<p444> just installed bootchart
<p444> do i just restart now and go to /var/log/bootchart  on reboot?
<bmsr256> !clang
<bmsr256> !llvm
<OerHeks> p444, yes. and remove the package after use. else your /var/log/ runs full
<OerHeks> initctl show-config # will show a lot too
<bmsr256> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<p444> thanks
<ChameleonSix> Hello
<kali_Yuga> hello I have a problem I am using Gnome 2 fallback with ubuntu, I dragged Rythmbox player into the upper taskbar and now there is a rythmbox icon I cant get rid of, does somebody know how to remove it from the upper taskbar, (there where applications and Places are)
<Gallomimia> hey i just restarted my computer and now there's some kind of smoothing on all the text. it looks like hell. until something draws over it then it looks nice for just one second
<Gallomimia> i think i found it. fxaa setting in nvidia settings
<Gallomimia> how come i couldn't find it before. i must reboot
<Gallomimia> or i could just quit my desktop environment...
<Gallomimia> yes. that's better. thanks for all the help
<Melo> Hey everyone
<Melo> Is there anyway to remove the title bars from ubuntu 15.04?
<Melo> whether the windows are maximized or not
<IamTrying> Since Ubuntu 14 was crashing for, i moved away from Linux and made OSX my daily usage. Now its almost year later i am checking Ubuntu. Is it still 14 or there is some progress in stability of Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> Melo: not within Unity, no.
<Ben64> IamTrying: what?
<IamTrying> Ben64: Ubuntu 14 i was using a lot for enterprise projects, but it was horrible and then i moved away from Linux as desktop.
<Ben64> 14 what
<nicomachus> Melo: scratch that, apparently someone made a workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1858006
<Ben64> horrible how, what are you actually asking
<daftykins> IamTrying: if you want to run it on a mac it tends to have issues there so you won't achieve much.
<IamTrying> Ben64: i am looking forward to new version of Ubuntu (official website still keep saying to use Ubuntu 14 which i wont ever)
<IamTrying> daftykins: no  its not Mac hardware, i have used it in Alienware
<OerHeks> current is 14.04.3 ..
<Ben64> 14.04 is lts, and really great, maybe you can fix the problem
<daftykins> ah so you run a hackintosh then, how delightfully exotic
<bekks> IamTrying: There never was "Ubuntu 14". There is 14.04 and there was 14.10
<tgm4883> technically current is 15.10
<tgm4883> but yea, LTS is recommended
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 14.04 - was a nightmare in my project of video conferenceing. i wont ever use it. i was waiting for new release.
<Ben64> well theres been 3 releases since
<nicomachus> I'm 99% confident in saying that was user error
<tgm4883> IamTrying: yet you don't say why
<tgm4883> nicomachus: +1
<Ben64> but generally saying "problems" doesn't help anything
<OerHeks> new release of videoconferencing software?
<IamTrying> tgm4883: i had horrible echo when i use WebRTC in 14.04. since i use OSX 10.11 and Windows 8 there was no problem with audio.
<tgm4883> IamTrying: ...
<tgm4883> IamTrying: I think I know the problem...
<qinusty> Does anyone know of a working driver for the Broadcom wireless card in the xps 13 9350 (Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:43a3] (rev 08))
<nicomachus> qinusty: bcm
<p444> if usign the adduser command how do i have it so 'adduser name' but how do i assign password with each name
<nicomachus> qinusty: specifically bcm4350 for the XPS 13
<EriC^^> p444: there's useradd , which is more scriptable, and i guess you could use adduser with expect
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 15xx is it same as 14.04? i want to try it again and see if the echo problem is gone or not. Because only in Linux Ubuntu 14.04 i had that common echo problem, but i never faced that problem in OSX 10.11 and Windows 7, 8
<Ben64> same how
<p444> EriC^^ Hows this, where would i add in username, could i do a swap from add user to useradd http://pastebin.com/Y2MNYbQs
<Ben64> obviously they are different versions
 * tgm4883 facepalm
<bzzz> hi folks. how to kill gnome panel in Ubuntu 14?
<IamTrying> Ben64: my experience in 14.04 with Audio was very very very bad, cant be Google Chrome issue or WebRTC issue because same version of Chromium was working perfectly fine in OSX and Windows. i want to try to see if Ubuntu 15 have any audio upgrades?
<Ben64> bzzz: 14.what and what are you trying to accomplish
<Ben64> IamTrying: you can try to fix 14.04, or you can try 15.10, do whatever you want
<tgm4883> IamTrying: you'll probably have the same issues in any Ubuntu version
<IamTrying> i would try 15.10. Ben64 thanks
<IamTrying> tgm4883: but how can i kill that echo? OSX, Windows have it solved but i was unable to kill it in any Ubuntu i tired yet.
<Ben64> by coming here for support
<bzzz> Ben64: i want to reset the panel
<IamTrying> it cant be Google Chrome, Chromium it must be something in Ubuntu audio management.
<tgm4883> IamTrying: being that we have zero idea what you're even trying to do. You should start with actually explaining that
<Ben64> bzzz: gnome-panel --replace
 * tgm4883 finds it laughable that you think it couldn't possibly be chrome/chromium simply because it's the same version
<bzzz> ok. tnx Ben64
<Bassem> TijG, are you tj?
<daftykins> IamTrying: just so you know, 14.04.3 uses a newer kernel than the version you likely tried last, so your bias toward 14.04 us highly illogical and 100% unfounded, imo.
<qinusty> nicomachus: Is there a aptitude package available for that driver?
<daftykins> s/us/is/
<IamTrying> tgm4883: 1) Ubuntu 14.04 on 64-bit machine 2) Chromium or Google Chrome stable was used to do peer to peer webRTC audio call 3) the person who receives the audio and send the audio both had serious echo. 4) on same setup when we replaced the Linux and put OSX or Windows there was 0% echo.
<nicomachus> qinusty: well, it should be installed already. Did you buy your XPS 13 with ubuntu already installed, or install it yourself?
<tgm4883> IamTrying: so the extent of your troubleshooting was.... Switch to OSX and/or Windows?
<qinusty> nicomachus: Its the skylake model so it came with windows
<IamTrying> tgm4883: YES. i was surprised, that the echo was 0% in OSX and Windows with same environement/same setup
<asad_> Hi. I'm hearing this constant crackling sound from my speakers when nothing is playing. I had this problem in my headphones too which I fixed by setting INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE=false in /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/intel-audio-powersave. This only fixed it for my headphones though. This noise can still be heard from the laptop's speakers...
<tgm4883> IamTrying: honestly... If your first response is to jump to OSX and/or Windows, then I don't WANT to help you
<nicomachus> ugh skylake. ok. well, bring up a terminal and try `sudo modprobe bcm4350`
<nicomachus> qinusty: ^
<tgm4883> It just shows that it's going to be an extremely uphill battle with too much effort on my part
<ProbablyAndy> IamTrying: it sort of sounds like a microphone or some other input needs to be muted.
<IamTrying> tgm4883: no that was not the idea. my idea was to use Ubuntu and stay with Ubuntu. But to find the echo problem i have used those OS's as diagnostic
<qinusty> nicomachus: module not found.
<IamTrying> ProbablyAndy: i am sorry to say it was not. it was OS related (not hardware, because on same hardware we have used windows OS which worked )
<tgm4883> IamTrying: which is a terrible first diagnostic. "Hey, this isn't working quite right. Let me reinstall a completely different OS to help troubleshoot the issue"
<Ben64> IamTrying: changing os isn't a diagnostic procedure
<nicomachus> qinusty: ok, `sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source`
<IamTrying> ProbablyAndy: so let me draw it. 1) on the same PC we had dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu 14.04. when we use Ubuntu we have 100% echo issue. on same machine when we used Windows 0% echo problems.
<ProbablyAndy> IamTrying: hmm.  I'd have to sit around and play with alsamixer (or pulseaudio, since this is ubuntu), and see if anything i change in there affects the issue
<Ben64> IamTrying: yes you said that many times already
<tgm4883> IamTrying: part of the problem is that this particular piece of software doesn't seem simple enough for me to just install and test in order to help you with
<OerHeks> when i hear "echo" there is a speaker/mic setup failing, or the bios is not set to AC'97 which can give vary result.
<Dylan____> Hello all
<IamTrying> Ben64: sorry. i am not here to blame Ubuntu is this and that. I am trying to use Ubuntu again, hoping that the echo problem is fixed or there is way to fix it which i do not know and someone else might know.
<Ben64> IamTrying: right, so stop talking about the problem and fix it
<Dylan____> I need help with my overheating issue on a mac
<tgm4883> IamTrying: well the problem is that you keep saying that "Ubuntu is the problem" yet aren't able to offer really anything to back that up
<egggs> IamTrying , would it be worth  trying to use a live cd or usb with a couple of different flavors of buntu or linux
<daftykins> Dylan____: if it doesn't happen in OS X then you can come back
<IamTrying> egggs: i have used ArhcLinux and Fedora, there i had not same echo issue, like Ubuntu 14.04
<Bassem> i want to install ubuntu on sda2
<asad_> anyone?
<asad_> this noise starts right after the splash screen
<asad_> until powering off
<nicomachus> !patience | asad_ there's a lot going on right now
<ubottu> asad_ there's a lot going on right now: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> asad_: i take it you've tried the obvious like muting select channels one by one to see if it helps?
<asad_> daftykins: Yes I've tried all that
<Bassem> can some one help me install ubuntu on sda2
<daftykins> that's me out then.
<daftykins> Bassem: given it's been over 6hrs and you're still going, i have to wonder how you're making this molehill into a mountain
<asad_> daftykins: Would upgrading the kernel help?
<nicomachus> not likely...
<daftykins> that is not the approach i would take
<daftykins> what are you running?
<asad_> daftykins: 14.04
<daftykins> with which kernel?
<asad_> daftykins: 3.19.0-39-generic
<daftykins> yeah so you could boot a live session of 15.10 and test, that'd be the easiest way to test that theory without affecting your install
<ntfwc> Does anyone know if there is an easy way to get the old md5deep behavior from hashdeep, or do you have to wrap it in another script?
<Bassem> daftykins, i was waiting some one to guide me through the installation steps....when i select sda2 it give me error no root system file is define
<tgm4883> IamTrying: so if I try it out on my 14.04 machine and it works flawlessly, what does that tell you?
<daftykins> Bassem: why did you choose 'manual' then?
<Bassem> daftykins, what do you mean i choose manual?
<Bassem> TJ-, can you help me to install ubuntu
<daftykins> Bassem: ubuntu typically offers to install alongside another OS / wipe an entire disk and install automatically, so there's no reason for you to be stuck at these steps
<daftykins> it's better if you don't hassle volunteers by name.
<Bassem> daftykins, i just want it on sda2 i wont to wife any other partions dude
<Bassem> partitions*
<daftykins> if you had no partitions then you'd be installing to sda1.
<daftykins> your desire to install to a second doesn't make any sense without furthe explanation
<daftykins> *further
<Bassem> daftykins, i have 3 partions, sda1 which have windows 7, sda3 which have my data, and empty sda2
<Bassem> daftykins, so i want to put ubuntu o sda2
<EriC^^> Bassem: where are you from?
<Bassem> EriC^^, egypt
<tgm4883> IamTrying: Yea I just installed this on my 14.04 desktop, and verified I don't have any echo on either side when testing on my 14.04 desktop and 15.04 laptop
<daftykins> heh now the LVM idea makes sense.
<TJ-> Bassem: hiya, sure. do you have the installer working without a black screen now?
<tgm4883> on a side note, it did remind me I need to upgrade this laptop. So thanks for that
<TJ-> daftykins: sorry, did I leave you with a headache over LVM reasoning?
<Dylan____> I dont have os x on my mac
<Dylan____> I wiped mac osx of it
<Dylan____> And i put ubuntu on it permently
<daftykins> TJ-: nah i remembered your warning, just wasn't sure if there was some cryptic desire for encryption or some such :D
<Bassem> TJ-, i was long way arround i had to disable my nividia gtx 970, and activate my on board viga , and now im running it through my onboard HDMI
<TJ-> daftykins: if we wanted encryption it would all be good as the GUI installer will do encryption + LVM, but not plain LVM!
<TJ-> Bassem: ahhh! that's a good workaround, I hadn't even realised you had a dual GPU config!
<daftykins> hrmm, i thought there was a tickbox - ho-hum
<Dylan____> Should i update from xubuntu 14.04 to xubuntu latest
<Dylan____> Cause like idk whats better
<daftykins> Dylan____: no.
<TJ-> daftykins: Bassem's issue was why I wanted that Unity in QEMU test doing, to see what options the installer was offering
<daftykins> Dylan____: can you describe these 'overheating issues' more?
<Dylan____> How come?
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, so where are you at now? You've got the 14.04 desktop i386 installer booted in Legacy/BIOS mode and using the "Tru Ubuntu" mode?
<Dylan____> Well when my mac boots into xubuntu the bottom of the mac i can feel heat coming out instantly
<ProbablyAndy> Dylan____: can you verify whether your fan is running or not?  From my googlin', it sounds like you have to do some extra stuff to get the fan running right on a mac
<daftykins> TJ-: ah-har weird to pick 32-bit?
<Dylan____> Yeah my macs a 2010 model so i went with a distro that cant throw around much with
<SilentCog> Dylan____: have you installed the mac smc utilities?
<daftykins> Dylan____: right, but do the fans run loudly and constantly when it's doing nothing?
<TJ-> daftykins: you know... I'm sure there was a reason but darned if I can think what it was!
<daftykins> TJ-: :D
<Dylan____> No the fans dont run loudly just then they ran when i was playing something thats not heavily 3d
<Bassem> TJ-, where can i upload image again
<TJ-> !screenshot | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<daftykins> Dylan____: i like SilentCog's suggestion, checking temps may be wise - i think you're worried over nothing without any evidence
<Dylan____> I kept checking the system monitor because i thought it was the cores of my mac making it heat up of the cpu
<Dylan____> What command ?
<TJ-> Bassem: can you remind us why you're installing the i386 (32 bit) version rather than the amd64 (64-bit) version ?
<qinusty> nicomachus:
<Bassem> TJ-,  who said it's 32 bit???
<Dylan____> And im noticed that my battery. Went from 77 yestaday to 75
<nicomachus> qinusty: did that install work?
<qinusty> nicomachus: Sorry for the delay, struggling with another issue currently. It froze up after the install and I had to reboot it. Now I'm dealing with some /boot/efi issues
<ntfwc> I guess I'll just build the old md5deep binary, that will be the fastest solution
<Bassem> TJ-, http://imgur.com/DMVhk81
<SilentCog> Dylan____: perhaps look into the macfanctld util. you might want to google a bit and see whats up to date with it though
<Bassem> TJ-, i downloaded 64 bit version of ubuntu ver 14.04.3 lts
<Dylan____> Can you give me some sort of link?
<Dylan____> Or is there some ppa I can use
<SilentCog> Dylan____: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/ppa-install-fan-control-ubuntu-macbook/
<Dylan____> To get this stuff working correctly
<SilentCog> Dylan____: its potentially out dated though
<TJ-> baserunner: oh, you did? is that what is running? Open a terminal and show us what "uname -a" reports
<nicomachus> Bassem: ^
<Bassem> nicomachus, yes
<OerHeks> !info macfanctld
<ubottu> macfanctld (source: macfanctld): fan control daemon for Apple MacBook / MacBook Pro computers. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6+repack1-1 (wily), package size 13 kB, installed size 69 kB
<Dylan____> So it wont work as good as it would?
<OerHeks> that ppa is surely outdated, fancontrol is in the repos now
<Dylan____> Cause i run the software center search macfanctld not there
<Dylan____> Am im running xubuntu 14.04.3
<TJ-> Bassem: : oh, you did? is that what is running? Open a terminal and show us what "uname -a" reports
<OerHeks> Dylan____, it is, https://launchpad.net/macfanctld
<OerHeks> maybe you will see it when you install synaptic, but it gets installed for your hardware when you install nvidia drivers i guess. maybe even standard.
<Dylan____> How do i install it
<Dylan____> I got synaptic
<Bassem> TJ-, Linux ubuntu 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> check in synaptics > sources, and see if universe repo is enabled.
<Dylan____> Kk
<TJ-> Bassem: OK! you're fine - it was me that downloaded the i386 version to test in a VM (I've been asleep since then!)
<Bassem> TJ-, :D
<Bassem> TJ-, you see the screenshot?
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, in that terminal do "sudo pvcreate /dev/sda2" then "sudo vgcreate Ubuntu /dev/sda2"
<TJ-> Bassem: then restart the installer and the NTFS on sda2 will be gone, and you'll see there's an LVM Volume Group called "Ubuntu" which you can use to allocate the file-systems within
<white_magic> anyone here installed linux/ubuntu alongside windows 10?
<Bassem> TJ-, look it this http://imgur.com/teOajDN
<k1l_> white_magic: some did
<TJ-> Bassem: that installer is being very obstinate! Let's use the terminal to actually create some Logical Volumes ready for file-systems to go in!
<Bassem> TJ-, im with you
<TJ-> Bassem: how much RAM is fitted in that PC ("free -m") ?
<white_magic> k1l_: my new dell (xps 15) laptop has windows 10 preinstalled. I got a usb drive set up to install Ubuntu from. But when I try to install Ubuntu, it does NOT see the main hdd/ssd. it only sees the USB drive as a place to install Ubuntu to. if I run 'sudo fdisk -l', i know for sure that the ubuntu installer cannot see the main hdd and its partitions.
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13999535/
<TJ-> Bassem: so is it 12GB RAM?
<Bassem> tj its 12 GB Ram dont count the 3GB used of the onboard VGA i'll disable it once i got ubuntu installed and run my gtx 970
<Bassem> TJ-, yes 12 GB
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, I wanted to know to choose an appropriate swap size.
<Bassem> TJ-, ok
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, let's get going. Quit the installer for now. Then, in the terminal, "sudo lvcreate -L 4G -n swap Ubuntu"   then   "sudo lvcreate -L 20G -n rootfs Ubuntu"    then   "sudo lvcreate -L 60G -n home Ubuntu". This will leave approx 20GB unallocated but available for the future, and provide a separate file-system for  /home/ so that future upgrades have maximum flexibility.
<mib_mib> hi all - how can i set the proper ulimit -n? It doesn't seem to stay for all users, only 2 of the ones of in /etc/security/limits.conf  (i also added a line to  /etc/pam.d/common-session)
<Bassem> TJ-, where they been created and why would i leave 20 unused since nor windows or ubuntu using it for now it's usless let us use it as well
<TJ-> Bassem: because later you might need additional space for the root file-system, or for home, but right now you don't that. You're not losing anything because it'll be unused anyhow
<TJ-> Bassem: unlike with partitioning, you can instantly add unallocated space to a live LV and have the file-system use it
<Bassem> TJ-, ok whats next
<TJ-> Bassem: do "sudo lvdisplay" and ensure you see those new LVs reported
<Bassem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13999595/
<TJ-> Bassem: OK, start the installer, get into the partitioning stage again, lets see if those LVs show up for use
<Bassem> TJ-, http://imgur.com/a/IjcFY
<TJ-> Bassem: fantastic! OK, now, select the /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-rootfs, press the Change button, choose its mountpoint as "/", tick the 'format' checkbox
<D4RK_PR0XY> HELLO
<Bassem> TJ-, nothing like this appear to me
<Bassem> TJ-, same old file system ext4 and 3 and 2 and go on
<TJ-> Bassem: that's the other option, choose "ext4" there, sorry I forgot to mention that important point
<nicomachus> hi D4RK_PR0XY
<D4RK_PR0XY> hi nicomachus, what are we talking about.
<nicomachus> !ot | D4RK_PR0XY
<ubottu> D4RK_PR0XY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bassem> TJ-, should i keep on the Device for boot loader installation as it's /dev/sda
<Bassem> TJ-, done the/ and the format step
<TJ-> Bassem: yes, leave the boot loader alone.
<Bassem> TJ-, ok
<TJ-> Bassem: ok, now choose /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-home and do the same thing but set the mountpoint to "/home", ext4, format yes
<TJ-> Bassem: then finally again with /dev/mapper/Ubunt-swap and set it to file-system type "swap"
<Bassem> TJ-, done but swap didnt have format option
<TJ-> Bassem: no, it doesn't need it. As far as I can think you're now done, and can continue with the install :)
<Bassem> TJ-, so i choose /home and just click install?
<TJ-> Bassem: if you've allocated /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-home to the /home mountpoint it should be ready, press the "Install Now" button and it'll check everything is as expected. If it asks questions about the partitioning we can deal with those
<Bassem> TJ-, its installing now
<TJ-> Bassem: Yay :D
<Bassem> TJ-, yay man thanks alot
<TJ-> Bassem: I hope it was worth all the pain and struggle :D
#ubuntu 2016-12-12
<Mibix> can someone help me set up samaba shares?
<Mibix> samba*
<Mibix> i can see the share i made on my network but i cant access it from another computer :(
<th0r> Mibix: did you define a samba user ? 'sudo smbpasswd -a (username)
<Mibix> th0r i was trying to do it so i dont have to login
<Mibix> is that possible?
<Ben64> yes
<th0r> Mibix: you don't have to login. And the smb user can be the same as your login...but it has to be defined seperately
<Ben64> guest ok = yes \n public = yes
<cfoch> Eric lightdm is not loading my user session
<cfoch> EriC^^:
<cfoch> EriC^^:  :)
<cfoch> lightdm is not loading my user session, any idea?
<cfoch> I have tried with another user
<cfoch> hellO?
<cfoch> how do I see the log of lightdm?
<vfw> cfoch: If lightdm had a log, it would more-thal-likely be in /var/log/lightdm/  but not so sure it exists.  (Not a lightdm user here.)
<Mibix> ahh ok thanks
<Mibix> need to copy this dynamic disk to a basic disk before i switch to ubuntu permanently, it did not like my dynamic disk lol
<sintre> if you can might save time just to back everything up to some other media , then reinstall and start from scratch
<sintre> if your looking to do a perm transition
<BUSY> is remmina the right client for ubuntu-to-ubuntu vnc?
<sintre> no clue what lightdm is
<kevinb22> Hello, I am running ubuntu server 16 on a dell poweredge with a raid 1 (ubuntu) and raid 5 (for data). I was wondering how to get mount /dev/sdb1 (RAID 5) to mount properly. When i do a 'df' command I do not see it mounted. i've tried doing a  'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /RAID_Set_One/' however it retruns NTFS Signature is missing. Can someone point me in the correct direction?
<cfoch> lightdm is not working
<cfoch> it cannot load my user session
<vfw> cfoch: Where are you at now?  What do you see on the screen at the point of failure?
<cfoch> vfw:I see the purple/orange background before loading the user
<vfw> cfoch: And then just black?
<cfoch> It gets stuck between clicking on login (from lightdm) and before loading the desktop environment
<cfoch> vfw: not black, just that purple screen
<vfw> cfoch: What GPU do you have?
<cfoch> vfw: IDK, how do I see that?
<vfw> cfoch: And is it a desktop? Or laptop?
<vfw> cfoch: lspci |grep -i vga
<cfoch> vfw: desktop
<carbine> I'm a bit of a noob so bare with me, but I am getting issues using optirun/bumblebee after suspend in Xubuntu 16.04 on an 820m with nvidia-375 drivers.
<vfw> cfoch: lspci |grep -i vga   #should give you a one line output that will identify your display adapter.  Tell us what it says.
<cfoch> vfw: Advanced Micro Devices... RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<Led_Zeppelin> can someone help me with my sound card?
<vfw> cfoch: Fully updated?
<cfoch> vfw: I was updating before using do-release-update -d
<vfw> cfoch: Can you elaborate on that last statement?
<Trinity> i'm triyng to make my mongod service not start on startup
<Trinity> i dont see a script in /etc/init.d but I do see one in /etc/init
<cfoch> It seems it finished, but something weird happened
<Trinity> where else should I look for startup scripts?
<cfoch> I do not know how to explain it
<vfw> cfoch: What version were you on before?
<cfoch> I pressed enter, and the terminal showed cfoch@cfoch-ubuntu:~$ many times, but in the same line
<cfoch> vfw: Ubuntu 10.05
<cfoch> 10.04
<vfw> 10.04?  Really?
<dikiaap> Wow
<nicomachus> 10.04 has only been EOL for a year and a half. not much more surprising than the occasional 14.10 we see
<vfw> cfoch: You need to backup your personal files and do fresh install.
<sintre> not much to add , but i can say using kubuntu 16.04 and works fine one a old 4 gig core 2 duo pc that is 8 years old
<sintre> so i wouldn't worry about problems with it working with upgrade :)
<cfoch> how do I copy & paste from terminal?
<vfw> cfoch: Shift-Ctrl-c   Shift-Ctrl-v
<vfw> cfoch:   copy    paste
<cfoch> vfw: I refer to the terminal you open with Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2/F3...
<vfw> In other GUI apps, just Ctrl-c and Ctrl-v
<cfoch> vfw: I don't have GUI
<vfw> cfoch: That's console mode.  tty1 tty2 tty3 tty4  etc.
<cfoch> yep, console mode :)
<vfw> cfoch: You need to show us something?
<cfoch> yes, I need to copy & paste
<nicomachus> you can also use termbin or pastebinit
<cfoch> I have the app installed to copy & paste from terminal
<cfoch> but I don't remember its name, so I can't use it
<cfoch> It is an app to use the cursor in the console actually
<nicomachus> cfoch: what are you trying to copy paste?
<vfw> cfoch: lsb_release -a |& nc termbin.com 9999
<cfoch> can you give me the link of the last Ubuntu version
<cfoch> ?
<vfw> cfoch: The above command will give you a URL you could send us and we would see the output of the command lsb_release -a
<cfoch> please
<cfoch> so I can download it
<cfoch> with wget
<vfw> cfoch: lsb_release -r  #Will tell you what you have now?  (Just version number)
<Ben64> cfoch: 64bit or 32
<cfoch> 16.10
<vfw> cfoch: I suggest 16.04  (LTS)
<vfw> cfoch: Is your computer dual core or better?
<sintre> 64 bit prefered
<vfw> cfoch: (Do you want/need 64bit or 32bit?)
<sintre> well 1.4 core duo easily runs 64 bit version
<cfoch> vfw: but I want the last version to develop on some of the GNOME applications, I suppose it will need some of the latest versions
<vfw> cfoch: cat /proc/cpuinfo |nc termbin.com 9999  #Show us...
<sintre> lts will give you newest goodies . you can upgrade up from there
<sintre> seems you need a stable system atm
<nicomachus> I still don't believe he's on 10.04
<vfw> cfoch: Just go to ubuntu.com and choose for yourself.
<Ben64> cfoch: but if you had 10.04 and waited this long to upgrade, you're better off using LTS
<vfw> cfoch: (You know what your needs are.)
<nicomachus> refuses to run an lsb_release -r
<sintre> or enlglish isn't his first language and he doesn't know what he's on
<vfw> nicomachus: -v  Sorry...
<cfoch> termbin.com/o2pn
<nicomachus> vfw: huh?
<cfoch> vfw: I don have GUI xD
<vfw> nicomachus: Actually, -r should work too....
<nicomachus> -r would work fine.
<sintre> how do you not have a gui?
<nicomachus>  so would -a
<vfw> -r should give the release version number
<cfoch> could you just give me the link :) please
<nicomachus> cfoch: no.
<cfoch> I then will copy it to my USB
<sintre> if no gui then how can you see to download a file?
<cfoch> to install from scratch
<nicomachus> no one is going to spoon feed you without some info.
<cfoch> wget
<cfoch> sintre: ^
<vfw> cfoch: You want 64bit Desktop edition?
<cfoch> yes, please
<vfw> cfoch: Do you want unity or xfce or kde?
<cfoch> Unity
<cfoch> thank you
<vfw> cfoch: 16.10 64bit?
<cfoch> yes
<sintre> so you know the different , deskktop manahers but can't manage a gui?
<vfw> cfoch: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=16.10&architecture=amd64
 * sintre is confused now
<pavlos> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cfoch> thank you again :)
<pavlos> 16.04 LTS desktop
<cfoch> wait
<cfoch> 16.10
<Ben64> 16.10 loses support in July 2017
<nicomachus> vfw linked 16.10, pavlos linked 16.04
 * sintre if wondering if 6 year old is having fun with channel
<nicomachus> be nice..
<pavlos> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.10/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<vfw> cfoch: Do you want 16.04?
<cfoch> that's okay, thank you
<vfw> 16.04 is what I recommend.
<cfoch> why?
<nicomachus> because it's supported for 5 years
<nicomachus> 16.10 is only supported for 6 months.
<vfw> cfoch: follow pavlos' first link.
<vfw> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cfoch> but the packages are old versions but stable right?
<nicomachus> no
<cfoch> so?
<sintre> test in progress
<sintre> new packages out all the time
<sintre> but not guanteed stable
<sintre> why difference between newest and lts
<nicomachus> yes guaranteed stable
<nicomachus> for repos, at least. not ppas
<cfoch> which have more up-to-date packages? 16.04 LTS or 16.10?
<sintre> both will update
<sintre> and if you want super newst you can upgrade from 16.04 to 1610 dowbn the road once you know your stable and running
<nicomachus> cfoch: if you want bleeding-edge package updates, then Ubuntu isn't for you. but they will be up to date for the latest stable release.
<sintre> for all we know you using an atari as a pc at this point as you won't give us any system info
<cfoch> I'd like to have the newest packages'
<vfw> cfoch: 16.10 will be newer packages.
 * sintre bangs head agains keyboard again
<cfoch> because I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu in the future also
<cfoch> What version do Ubuntu developers use?
<Ben64> more people are probably on 16.04
<sintre> lts aka 16.04 all developers will probally look towards as it the one all dedicate to support for years
<sintre> so they will want the "newest" and latest things to run with it
<tgm4883> sintre: 16.04 will not have newer packages than 16.10
<sintre> out the box now , but most main programs will support 16.04 for many years am i wrong?
<sintre> and update said packages
<sintre> as needed
<cfoch> downloading 16.04.1
<tgm4883> sintre: you're wrong
<cfoch> you've convinced me
<vfw> cfoch: Good choice.
<sintre> explain this for me tgm
<cfoch> is sb using jhbuild here?
<tgm4883> sintre: i'm not entirely sure what you want me to explain. The repos for 16.04 are locked and basically the only thing that gets updated would be security patches.
<sintre> i uses kubuntu and use backports
<sintre> i upgrade some 252 packages on a fresh install 3 days ago
<tgm4883> sintre: and?
<sintre> yes developers still upgrade 16,04 is my point
<sintre> you decided at assert it doesn't and /or isn't happening
<sintre> there is the point
<tgm4883> sintre: so some packages get updated via -backports and that means that all developers will look towards 16.04 as the one to support for years?
<sintre> othats a question not an arguement tgm and one that isn't worth sswering with any deailt because obvisouly i cannot answer with a magic ball how long people will support 16.04
<sintre> but currently they are so thats all that matters to me at the moment
<tgm4883> sintre: I'm just paraphrasing what you said earlier
<sintre> no you mad a question involing an assertion bud
<sintre> and inside admit what i said was acurate
<tgm4883> sintre: you win dude, pat yourself on the back
<sintre> "so some packages get updated"
<sintre> i could care less
<sintre> useless exchange for both of us
<tgm4883> couldn't* ;)
<sintre> well you win the grammar war gratz
<Guest34533> #HailGrasa
<Guest34533> fuckallyou
<puffinz> only if you buy me dinner first
<sintre> i charge 1k per hours
<sintre> dinner is expected :)
<bazhang> !ot | sintre
<ubottu> sintre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * sintre got in trouble for a silly comment
<bazhang> sintre, take the chit chat elsewhere
<stevendale> Thanks bazhang
<sintre> well go ahead and ban me and my subnet
<sintre> if i'm not nice enough for this chatroom
<bazhang> sintre, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, here is support, please
<bawla> -hi
<bawla> Drone?
<bawla> hi liuxg
<liuxg> bawla, hi
<bawla> are you new here?
<bawla> hi zialus..
<xenial_> hi!
<bawla> hi
<bawla> how are you doing?
<_28_ria> hello, after my FireFox got upgraded to V50, I started having problems with video.
<bazhang> bawla, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<_28_ria> It plays, normal @ first, then starts jumping back shortly to old frames. The further it playes, the more old frames it gets, until I only see a loop of jumping back and forth frames to the end of video.
<bazhang> bawla, if not please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bawla> yeah @_28
<bawla> i tried installing airmon-ng and its not working
<sintre> is it streaming media file from websites , or also media files you have locally on a hdd
<sintre> if its the former i'd try some different browser and see if it reproduces same problem
<_28_ria> sintre: I never try to play videos with FF from HDD, but from websites. Chrome plays fine.
<_28_ria> Chromium
<sintre> not sure how to play local video witha  web browser myself :), maybe if there a lower version of firefox you can downgrade to temporaliy
<sintre> so seems you have all codecs if chromium is playing them
<FMan> hi
<sintre> one thing is alot of video sites have moved to the new streaming format like hmilli64 7 (not real exageration there) instead of flash
<sintre> so maybe if it contained to one site it there issue?
<_28_ria> sintre: I know for sure, that the previous FF version was fine. It just happened, after FF got upgraded to 50. I know how to play videos with FF, just drug && drop it on FF, but I don't see the point of using a web browser to play local videos.
<sintre> thier grammar police
<FMan> I would like to ask a quick question
<_28_ria> sintre: It's not a site problem, I thought it too, @ first, but then checked on other sites, had the same problem. I am thinking, maybe I can change some hidden setting in FF, related to video, or graphics card, but I don't know what to change. There are so many parameters, many of them I have no clue about.
<sintre> 28> no clue either very odd , maybe report to firefox developers
<sintre> more people with same problem reporting sometimes gets some attention
<sintre> sometimes
<sintre> :/
<Apachez> looks like Ubuntu at least are heading for EAL2+ http://fmv.se/sv/Verksamhet/CSEC---Sveriges-Certifieringsorgan-for-IT-Sakerhet/fffff/
<sintre> Fman> whats up
<howarth> Finally got Ubuntu 16.10 installed on my MacBook Pro with EFI32 firmwar
<sintre> err weird
<sintre> jsut checked my firefox states its 50.0,2
<sintre> using kubtunu lts  no problems with normaly vids on youtube and most websites
<howarth> had to resort to the Debian Jessie multi-arch iso and then switch the sources.list to Ubuntu though
<_28_ria> I am on Unity
<sintre> hmm well that closes in a bit
<sintre> no experience with that unfurtately
<_28_ria> I've already tried to change all kinds of graphics settings, but no change helped
<_28_ria> in graphics driver and compiz
<_28_ria> I have an nVidia, what do you have?
<sintre> this old system is using and old nvidia geforce 8400 gs mobile with a core 2 duo 1.4 mhz
<sintre> 128 mb
<_28_ria> sintre: my FF is also 50.0.2 and Ubuntu 16.04, do you also have 16.04?
<sintre> yep
<sintre> lts using 5.6.5 plasma
<FMan> I have been wondering if it is possible to get Ubuntu without Thunderbird pre-installed?
<_28_ria> sintre: oops, I have ATI cards 2 of them HD4350/4550 and HD8670
<sintre> 28> well that was off hehe
<sintre> seems to be a unity / firefox issue atm
<rhollan> anyone home? I need help getting networking working
<rhollan> on 16.04 with an apparent race to name an interface
<sintre> only thing i can think of would be a throw up a post on both support forums , maybe one of them will bite anxd look into it
<rhollan> If I boot in recovery and get networking up it works, but I get the dreaded failure when starting Raise networking if I boot straight
<sintre> that was directed at 28 , ra sry you came in while typing
<_28_ria> I just used to have one nvidia and one ati, and I changed one, so both of my cards are from the same manufacturer, but I've forgot. Thought, that replaced ati with nvidia, but it was the otherwise.
<rhollan> I disabled interface renaming vie kernel options but systemd just tries to get networking up before the interface is recognized
<Ben64> rhollan: what do you mean you 'disabled interface renaming vie kernel options'
<rhollan> net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<Ben64> why
<sintre> @ 28 i'de contact firefox support , atleast report this with all the info grx and so on , mean time use chromium we do have options :)
<rhollan> otherwise it tries to rename eth0 to eno1
<Ben64> and that's bad because...?
<rhollan> I can allow it if I boot into recovery and manually bring networking up
<rhollan> maybe it's a red herring, but all suggestions to fix the problem revolve around stopping that renaming. Thing is it doesn't help
<_28_ria> sintre: I know, that we have options, except, that I'd prefer to keep my bookmarks in one place.
<Ben64> rhollan: change it back to default
<rhollan> I thought I had it working and returned to a straight boot, and it still fails
<rhollan> DEfault is even worse.
<rangemonger> greets and stuff
<rhollan> None of the vlans are found on subordinate interfaces
<rhollan> it's just the main interface that it complains about. if I stop the renaming, it is "better".
<Ben64> it's not being renamed
<sintre> 28@ if you find a solution pls let me know :)
<Ben64> it's getting a consistent name
<rhollan> Apparently it has something to do with systemd trying to bring up networking on the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces and the interfaces being discovered
<rhollan> I know what the renaming is for... it's rather irrelevant to me since I only have one ethernet interface. I'd be happy with or without renaming.
<Ben64> sounds like you're guessing
<rhollan> I tried it both ways: most recommendations to "fix" the problem suggest to start with disabling renaming, so I did, and it appeared to work in recovery, but not a straight boot.
<rhollan> Disabling renaming did not help.
<Ben64> duh
<rhollan> Apparently we have to "wait" for the interfaces to be discovered before networking can start them up. Something needs to wait, and I don't know how to get that to work on this systemd system
<eelstrebor> i installed firmware-extract but i can't seem to find any info on how to use it - search results indicate that it's a dell product but i guess the package is no longer maintained because the link to dell gives "page not found"
<rhollan> Apparently there are two races: waiting to discover the interfaces, and waiting to give them consistent names
<Ben64> more guessing
<Ben64> good luck
<rhollan> I was hoping someone knew how to get systemd to behave
<rhollan> google has not been helpful
<rhollan> I don't even know if networkd is running or not. I do know /etc/udev/rules.d don't appear to be consulted
<rhollan> All I am trying to do is get a faster VPN box running for my higher speed WAN connectivity: the old one can't do more than 50 Mb/s
<rangemonger> rhollan: i lot of people would like to know how to get systemd to behave
<rangemonger> *a lot
<AssociateX> I did an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt autoremove, now I do not get the login screen, I have to ctrl alt F1 and then startx. What do I need to look at?
<rhollan> I see lots of suggestions on line but no explanations as to the dependency systemd should be waiting on
<AssociateX> login screen *at * boot up*
<rangemonger> AssociateX: try re installing xinit and xorg maybe?
<rangemonger> ro reinstalling lightdm
<rangemonger> *or
<_28_ria> AssociateX: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<AssociateX> rangemonger, _28_ria /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: lightdm is broken or not fully installed
<AssociateX> yikes.
<sintre> hmm try to sudo apt update
<_28_ria> sudo dpkg -a --configure
<sintre> see if there is anything there
<_28_ria> AssociateX:
<AssociateX>  sudo dpkg -a --configure didn't do anything that I could tell.
<AssociateX> running now sudo apt update
<_28_ria> AssociateX: now try to do dpkg-reconfigure, suggested earlier again.
<AssociateX> All packages are up to date.
<AssociateX> .
<AssociateX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<AssociateX> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: lightdm is broken or not fully installed
<_28_ria> AssociateX: sudo apt -f install
<rangemonger> oh nice, kernel 4.9s out
<AssociateX> _28_ria, sudo apt -f install lightdm?
<Ben64> AssociateX: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<_28_ria> AssociateX: no: 'sudo apt -f install'
<AssociateX> Ben64, how would I tell?
<Ben64> you don't know what you installed?
<AssociateX> _28_ria, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ben64> try 'lsb_release -d'
<_28_ria> AssociateX: try with lightdm, now:
<AssociateX> Ben64, Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<rhollan> rangemonger
<AssociateX> _28_ria, ok
<_28_ria> AssociateX: as you've wanted 'sudo apt-get -f install lightdm'
<rhollan> rangemonger: yes, it is a half-baked PITA
<rangemonger> indeed
<magnval> Hello
<AssociateX> how do I tell which dm to use, lightdm or sddm?
<sintre> hi
<_28_ria> AssociateX: lightdm, is the default out of the box on recent Ubuntus
<AssociateX> Thanks
<_28_ria> it used to be gdm
<adu1> Hello?
<rangemonger> AssociateX: lightdm is fine
<sintre> hell adu
<rangemonger> both are probably fine
<sintre> hello sry
<AssociateX> _28_ria, I wonder why it shows that both are installed.
<uxfi> hi folks
<rangemonger> something he got probably depended on sddm
<_28_ria> AssociateX: because, you've probably installed some other window manager, besides unity, or whatever.
<AssociateX> _28_ria, oh, yeah, and I have.
<_28_ria> sddm comes with other desktop environment
<_28_ria> I don't know which, though.
<AssociateX> blackbox, flux, or something like that?
<adu> magnval: hi
<_28_ria> i see
<_28_ria> did your problem got solved?
<rangemonger> i cant remember which one sddm was
<_28_ria> AssociateX:
<AssociateX> yes
<rangemonger> i miss kdm :(
<_28_ria> rangemonger: why don't you install it, then?
<rangemonger> _28_ria: kde stopped deving it
<AssociateX> rangemonger, same here.
<_28_ria> I c
<AssociateX> now I just go with whatever comes out of the box.
<AssociateX> time for a restart
<AssociateX> cross fingers
<_28_ria> AssociateX: good luck
<rangemonger> it was nice because kde had a control panel module to configure it
<rangemonger> and it had a lot of options
<magnval> Im all jacked up on caffiene
<rangemonger> heh
<sintre> mods get mad when you chit chat , not related to any support
<sintre> then again i just think they don't like me personally
<rangemonger> nah, youre right, they do
<magnval> I want to know which chromebook can load linux ubuntu
<sintre> i used  lubtuntu
<rangemonger> magnval: probably any that has an intel cpu
<rangemonger> or amd
<sintre> ony a 1 ghz celeron once
<magnval> Im a newb
<sintre> actually i'm kickin myself , i was thinkin they had this firetablet at blackfriday sale on amazon for 28 bucks
<sintre> i wonder if anybody has been able to root and install a unbuntu based os on those
<rangemonger> apparently sddm is what kde now uses
<AssociateX> Well, I have a gui login screen at boot up now. It does not look like it did before but I don't care. Thank you for the help.
<rangemonger> which one are you using sddm or lightdm?
<sintre> using kde now , whats the command to find out range , curious myself
<AssociateX> lightdm
<rangemonger> chances are its the opposite of the one you had before
<vfw> sddm
<rangemonger> wmctrl -m
<HairToday> hello there!  I was wondering if there was a way to "transform" my Ubuntu intsall into a Lubuntu install without having to wipe and reinstall from scratch...
<vfw> HairToday: Sure
<sintre> hairtodady- would suggest backing up either way you go about it :) if your like me nothing always goes exactly right
<vfw> !info lubuntu-desktop | HairToday
<ubottu> HairToday: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<vfw> HairToday: It's safe...
<rangemonger> HairToday: install lubuntu-desktop, uninstall ubuntu-desktop, then do sudo apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<HairToday> so its just like a KDE install desktop envirnment.  Is that all Lubuntu is is just another DE?
<rangemonger> HairToday: yes, a minimal one, at that
<rangemonger> its lite and fast
<rangemonger> whereas kde is more feature rich
<rangemonger> though lxde is soon getting replaced by lxqt
<HairToday> so that would be different than just installing XFCE
<Ben64> xfce is in xubuntu-desktop
<rangemonger> funny thing is, theyve been saying that the next lubuntu is goting to do that for years now
<vfw> HairToday: Correct
<vfw> HairToday: http://www.distroscreens.com/2016/04/lubuntu-1604-lts-xenial-xerus.html
<vfw> (Screenshots)
<rangemonger> HairToday: xfce is a bit less lite than lx
<rangemonger> its very well polished
<vfw> HairToday: I recomment xfce
<rangemonger> lxde is sometimes a bit too lite
<rangemonger> by default, its missing common things
<rangemonger> like a gui sound mixer
<rangemonger> one can be added, but its not there by default
<HairToday> I only have a 1.3 GB amd processor on this thing - and opening a context window puts my CPU at %80  :O(
<rangemonger> also, lxde has some weird behaviours, sometimes
<rangemonger> id still suggest giving xfce a shot
<vfw> I think recommend is spelled with a d)
<rangemonger> imo xfce is the most polished and stable desktop on linux
<rangemonger> and thats coming from someone who likes kde the best
<vfw> And this is from someone that likes xfce best
<HairToday> I'm too inlove with gnome-flashback - and I hate unity with the furious rage of 1,000 supernovas
<vfw> HairToday: You like mate?
<HairToday> no, not mate
<rangemonger> unity can go away, yeah
<rangemonger> mates decent, imo
<rangemonger> mates the best one to use if you like  compiz
<vfw> HairToday: Then, you will make a good xfce user.
<rangemonger> gome and cinnamon really need a non compositting mode
<rangemonger> well gnomes got flashback so that semi counts
<HairToday> I love and neeeeed compiz, I don't like mate.  Mate had too many aesthetic issues
<rangemonger> HairToday: depends on the distro or the packages you have installed
<rangemonger> if you install mate-desktop on ubuntu, its all messed up
<rangemonger> you need to install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<HairToday> which I did :OP
<kk4ewt> lol
<rangemonger> compiz is boss, works decently with xfce but it just feels the most integrated to mate
<kk4ewt> rangemonger, its working fine here
<kk4ewt> mate
<HairToday> Well thank you  you guys!  I havn't been on this chat in like.... 6 years? ha
<HairToday> thank you for the help and keep up the good work!
<vfw> I want a DE that stay's out of the way and easy to use.  Don't need eye-candy, I need functionality.
<rangemonger> its a good community
<rangemonger> compiz is useful at times
<rangemonger> i still find the cube to be the best multi desktop implementation out there
<rangemonger> if you use ctl+alt to manually rotatate it
<vfw> too coplicated.
<rangemonger> you can use it to quickly peek at other desktops and back
<rangemonger> or run another os on one cube face
<sintre> i just want point and clikc to work :) i'm sa bit simple
<rangemonger> its a smooth workflow if you use that instead of just dragging a window to the screen edge
<vfw> I don't do a lot of dragging.
<rangemonger> also the tabs pluggin was really useful
<rangemonger> dunno if thats still there
<rangemonger> actually, thats one of KDEs best features, you can tab everything
<rangemonger> even non tabbing apps
<sintre> use kde but don't use half the features
<_28_ria> vfw: Video For Windows?
<vfw> _28_ria: What?
<sintre> hopefully new plsma version and upgrade will help with duel monitor set up a bit better
<sintre> seems to have trouble outing to a resolution not on the primary screen
<RNeville> Help , please my mouse just stop responding under 16.04 Ubuntu
<vfw> Oh, no.  Veterans of Foriegn Wars
<vfw> USA
<rangemonger> oh, thats a shame
<_28_ria> vfw: :), I just thought, you've modeled your nick from the abbrev.: VFW (Video For Windows).
<vfw> naw...
<rangemonger> RNeville: usb or bt?
<RNeville> bt
<b-yeezi> RNeville: do you still see the cursor?
<sintre> could be a dead battery, had some old blu tooth head phones that crapped out on me
<sintre> not exactly the mos t helpful but , feel your furstration :)
<sintre> and of course had every size battery except the ones i needed
<b-yeezi> I've had problems with bluetooth mice staying connected. I usually have to manually reconnect using keyboard only
<sintre> i believe ya ,
<b-yeezi> Is there still a LOCO meeting?
<sintre> never in=vested much in bt gear
<sintre> as long as we still have cheaper corded stuff i'll go with that
<sintre> some sets up would be a god send though
<sintre> like being able to use your stuff in a larger room with big scfreen tv for gaming
<sintre> but not my cup of tea
<rangemonger> 2nd that
<rangemonger> hard wires 5ever
<Finetundra_> Hey folks, I've installed ubuntu on vbox (host is windows) and when I try to mount a shared folder I get the error: mount: unknown filesystem type sf_test. Does anyone have any idea? I've already verified that ntfs-3g is installed an up to date
<Finetundra_> The guest is 16.04.1
<rangemonger> Finetundra_: did you install the guest tools in ubuntu?
<Finetundra_> I did install guest additions. Unless tools is a different thing
<rangemonger> no, thats what i meant, sorry
<rangemonger> crap, i just uninstalled vbox too
<Finetundra_> :(
<rangemonger> when you add a folder, what are the options under it again?
<rangemonger> its good, but i needed to remove it for xen to work
<Finetundra_> WWhen you go to add a shared folder it asks for the path, what you want it called, read-oly, auto mount, and make permanent checkboxes are present as well
<rangemonger> do automount and make perm, ok everything and then restart the guest
<rangemonger> some times i find that helps with windows guests
<rangemonger> im running the opposite setup, lin host, win quests
<rangemonger> but it helps for that sometimes
<rangemonger> ill restore my last os snapshot with vbox once i get this xen thing sorted out, then i might be of more help
<rangemonger> ps, if you get into linux, xen is freakin mint
<rangemonger> best vm hosting thinger ive ever used
<Finetundra_> Being honest I've never actually meddled with the desktop VM software xen. I've only used Xenserver
<rangemonger> the open source xen packages for linux are the way to go, imo
<rangemonger> pci passthrough is the money
<RNeville> still , no mouse responding - fresh batteries in my bt mouse
<sintre> :(
<Finetundra_> rangemonger: Well, that got it to work. Thanks friend
<rangemonger> np, glad it helped
<sintre> RN>  have any other blue tooth device to test your bt card?
<sintre> that you know has worked in the past
<Bubbely> Hi
<rangemonger> yo
<sintre> hi bubbely
<Bubbely> My laptop is stuck at purple screen and wont  off when I hold power button nor does alt Ctrl delete work
<Guest40016> guys, im just connecting an hd 7770. lshw -c video gives me "driver = radeon" I don't know what's currently the best amd driver to use, would this be it?
<Bubbely> Any ideas
<Guest40016> Bubbely, have you tried holding ctrl alt prntscrn while typing r e i s u b?
<Guest40016> if that works it should reboot your computer without needing to hold the power button down
<Bubbely> Does nothingnothing
<rhollan> is it normal for ubuntu 16 server to not have a login prompt on the console once it boots
<Finetundra_> rangemonger: I do have one last question if you don't mind
<kk4ewt> Bubbely,  control-alt f2 does it give you a terminal
<Finetundra_> rangemonger: Is it possible to not mount it as root?
<kk4ewt> Finetundra_, root does all the mount but you can give a mount other permissions
<rangemonger> Finetundra_: hmm, i dont know actually, i never thought about it
<kk4ewt> after its mounted
<kk4ewt> man mount man fstab
<rangemonger> Bubbely: im guessing if power doesnt go off after a 30sec hold, its maybe a hardware issue
<sintre> bubb> are you using a second pc to use the chat?
<BlackKraken> hey guys i need some help here
<Bubbely> Im using a tablet and it suddenly powered off
<rangemonger> which tab?
<rangemonger> BlackKraken: go ahead, we will try
<BlackKraken> stuck on ubuntu boot through initramfs even after trying pretty well everything
<Bashing-om> Guest40016: in 16.04+ AMD is going full bore support for us as open source, the driver is provided ( your case, radeon)in the kernel . There is nothing else realistically that you can do .
<UniFreak> I can't get xdebug to work. I'm using nginx and php-fpm. after I run `pecl install xdebug`, then added `zend_extension='where/xdebug.so/in'`, then run `sudo service php5-fpm restart`. I did a phpinfo(), there is no xdebug
<rangemonger> blackflow: this is a fresh install?
<BlackKraken> heres my log please whatever you can help with is appreciated...my hardware is still under warranty and therefore i cannot open it paste.ubuntu.com/23617016
<BlackKraken> it was originally a dual boot that i eventually took over with ubuntu
<sintre> why can't you open it?
<sintre> how would they know any way or the other
<sintre> just curious tghe logic there
<BlackKraken> i would have to eject drive, there are stickers...
<BlackKraken> its an hp so they are very picky i would rather not chance it
<Shorty__> BlackKraken: uh, that's illegal in most places
<Shorty__> you can open hardware
<sintre> ok , just diesembled a budget notebooks a big pain from dell , no stickers found on inside
<Shorty__> it's user servicable
<sintre> they wouldn't know the difference
<sintre> i understand your concern though
<BlackKraken> ok, at a last option i may eject it then
<rangemonger> was it a fresh ubuntu install?
<BlackKraken> but i dont see where the problem is i have repaired boot lots...same with repatitioned...i spent last 32hrs trying this.. i have googled it as much as possible, i am newer to comp programming but have basic understanding of how it works, and a fresh install is just where theres no os on the drive you want to install on right
<rangemonger> bah, this damn mousepad is terrible
<BlackKraken> if not then it was a dual boot with windows 10
<BlackKraken> and haha i hate mousepads :(
<sintre> what is the firmare one target system?
<rangemonger> this one has problems, mouse just randomly jump/clicks all over
<rangemonger> its really flimsy
<BlackKraken> i installed ubuntu on my external hd and it booted and worked fine but i restart it and BOOM stuck at damn initramfs menu :(
<BlackKraken> and mine does the same on hp stream
<BlackKraken> i hate it, i need a better mouse
<rangemonger> ever since everyone copied apple with its click pads, things have gotten crappy with them
<sintre> do you want it installed on your interal hdd black
<BlackKraken> yes i kinda do
<sintre> was gonna say a problem i came across is the partition table
<sintre> gave me two weeks of headaces actually
<BlackKraken> and yup cause apple was $#@T
<sintre> UEFI  and GTP partition tables
<sintre> if you want it installed in UEFI you need to do it manually and not trust installer to change it for you
<sintre> if you want it in older legacy/ms bios mode then partition or make sure it's partitioned that way
<sintre> gtp for UEFI  and ms/dos for older legacy
<BlackKraken> @sintre alright thank you i am going with a newer version but kegacy works better and lets me boot usb
<sintre> you can use new verios , but install it different
<sintre> jjust make sure oyu change partition table in partition managet to gtp
<sintre> before install
<sintre> yes legacy greast, at installer it might say something like force uefi install
<BlackKraken> ok so sorry to ask this but sintre how would i change the partition to gtp (Nub question) sorry
<sintre> then click go back and it will let you conintue
<sintre> got any partition manager handy?
<BlackKraken> lots, i have the comp beside me
<sintre> if you can boot a live cd/usb
<BlackKraken> and have the luinux repair and live boot usb
<sintre> gparted maybe?
<BlackKraken> i have come at this from all angles man xD
<BlackKraken> and through gparted i dont get that option :( ill check quick
<sintre> gparted if your starting from scratch this is what i'd do
<sintre> first deactive swap
<sintre> then delete all seen partitions
<BlackKraken> how woul i deativate my swap?
<sintre> then from device go to create partition table
<sintre> "partioon swap off"
<BlackKraken> now space between and after is that needed on clean install or full install?
<sintre> partition sry gettin a lil tips here
<BlackKraken> its ok thank you
<sintre> if nothing on there needed to be back up delete all
<sintre> then hit apply operaation
<BlackKraken> its a new comp so no files
<sintre> well no file now lol
<sintre> we'll work on that here
<sintre> so you choice UEFI or legacy you said you wanted legacy for boot options
<sintre> i choxe that as well
<sintre> so at file table pick ms/dos
<sintre> and create that
<sintre> then go to new / partition
<sintre> and select ext 4 file for whole drive
<sintre> and hit apply again
<BlackKraken> ok so file table is gparted main right
<engineer-pearl> On Ubuntu 16.0.4, I am at the poin where I have a service that exists, but not a service that works. The service is supposed to start up a screen and do some basic tasks. It's current type is set to "idle" because I don't want it running until everything else is set up (it runs git in the beginning, as well as a couple other processes, and I don't know them in-depth enough to know what to...
<engineer-pearl> ...give them as dependencies). http://paste.ubuntu.com/23605644/ is the output of service <name> status
<sintre> should be under device
<sintre> in gparted program
<engineer-pearl> Can someone please help the noob (me) figure out what is going on? I'm nnot doing a good job at figuring out what to search for
<BlackKraken> got it so partition whole drive as ext3?
<BlackKraken> srry 4
<sintre> ext4 AFTEr you mad the msdos file table
<sintre> yea thats it
<BlackKraken> got that part lol and then its clean install? from live usb?
<sintre> if your in live cd enciroment and can install from there start , , when it asks to force UEFI say go back or no , not sure the exact live media your using
<BlackKraken> or will it be i gotta make root and home and swap
<sintre> yes
<sintre> no now let the installer do it thing it should only want to use half tgthe drive
<sintre> you can resize it later after install
<sintre> yes make sure to keep in mind what i mentioned or the installed will install incorrectly
<BlackKraken> would it be an idea to run os uninstaller?
<sintre> thought you just formatted and redid partition table?
<sintre> just reboot from live media like nothing ever happend
<BlackKraken> yuppers i got partition made and im running install, im hoping it works
<sintre> it will
<BlackKraken> your awesome man thanks so much this had me stumped cause there were no disk errors
<sintre> took me two weeks of reading , nope guantees though
<sintre> but hopefully you have better luck than me
<sintre> i was about to send my notebook back actuasally got me so upset
<BlackKraken> didnt work for you?
<sintre> yep
<BlackKraken> did u figure it out?
<lipeng> ha
<sintre> once i read like 5 hours of articles on this dumb firmare system
<lipeng> hai  hai
<sintre> hey its xmas needs to be hhohoh
<BlackKraken> hahaha FOR SURE, HO HO HO xD
<sintre> cmon we gotta get better drunken sanatas going
<sintre> hahahherhhoohohoh
<lipeng> 你好
<sintre> i'm sure thats a chinese insult of sorts there
<BlackKraken> hey sintre could i ask ya to shoot me an email by chance bud you seem like a good programmer and sometimes i just have easy questions and hahahaha
<darkblue> sure
<sintre> year of the horse aint it
<BlackKraken> u just called my mother the ugly duckling xD jk
 * sintre is no programmer
<sintre> i'm just sutbborn
<sintre> problem  and i will find solution
<BlackKraken> well sometimes its good to be able to bounce things off someone ya know?
<sintre> and not email tonight , but you can find me in #kubuntu
<BlackKraken> perf
<BlackKraken> well ima try this Wiush me luck guyz!!!
<sintre> lets get this installed for you tonight then see if i know what i'm talkin bout :)
<BlackKraken> exactly:D :D
<BlackKraken> and honestly i can kinda see u do, as do i but it still stumps me sometimes
<BlackKraken> i make apps and things but thats math mostly not even really rogramming
<sintre> not good at math honestly
<sintre> use calculator :)
<sintre> although would be good to learn to work out sales tax with some mental math
<sintre> i'm afraid if i learned i might go back to some stores and do something i regret :)
<UniFreak> sintre: why insult?
<sintre> what are you talking about uniffreak?
<sintre> really now explain this to me
<sintre> no in sult to anybody
<sintre> was trying to help black
<UniFreak> I mean why did you thought 你好 is a chinese insult
<BlackKraken> and honeslty im not good at it either and naw no ones insulting anyone accept for me insulting myself for being dumb
<BlackKraken> and hahaha
<UniFreak> you might have bad expierence with Chinese
<sintre> why uniffreak do you want to start a darn fight , it was a joke, if you want to get some real insults if it wasn't a pg channel you can send me a tell
<sintre> i don't speak chinese
<sintre> no clue what it said
<sintre> most here don't
<Ben64> please try to keep this channel on topic
<BlackKraken> back on subject. :P its going ok so far
<sintre> as expected
<BlackKraken> true
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss channel, use them wisely
<rangemonger> Bubbely: im ready to try again, getting it
<Kriptari1m>  created Sun Nov 26 07:42:41 2006
<Kriptari1m> 05:29 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 3  created Sun Nov 26 07:42:41 2006
<Kriptari1m> 05:29 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 3  created Sun Nov 26 07:42:41 2006
<Kriptari1m> 05:29 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 3  created Sun Nov 26 07:42:41 2006
<Kriptari1m> 05:29 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 3  created Sun Nov 26 07:42:41 2006
<rangemonger> MetalGearSolid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNJ1B_2b17s
<cfhowlett> rangemonger, no random video posting spam please
<rangemonger> :( sorry
<xangua> Can I make an OEM install with any of the Ubuntu flavors? Or do I need a different iso?
<cfhowlett> yes, any of the buntus can go OEM
<cfhowlett> not 100% sure about ubuntu server however.
<xangua> cfhowlett: I understand you can install additional software, but how about change a user settings?
<cfhowlett> xangua, yes, you can pre-install user accounts.  in a standard install, they would then choose locale and language, but you can do these in OEM install as well.
<rangemonger> xangua: yes you can
<rangemonger> are you trying to make an installer iso that has your customized os and user account?
<ilzolende> my computer has spontaneously stopped letting me use the menu bar at the top
<ilzolende> (i'm on ubuntu using the xubuntu ... desktop environment? windowing thing?)
<ilzolende> which is a problem because i like to run apps in fullscreen mode, and minimize windows, and use said menu bar to navigate between windows
<ilzolende> should i just reboot or is this a problem with a more obvious solution?
<ilzolende> it still shows changes in volume or highlights the names of selected windows, it just doesn't do anything when clicked
<xangua> rangemonger: not my user account but at least some changes like keyboard shortcuts, Firefox add-ons
<rangemonger> xangua: there are 2 good progs for this.... one sec, ill find them
<xangua> Thanks
<rangemonger> xangua: systemback is one, but i cant figure out how to ditch the user account on that one
<rangemonger> you can somehow
<engineer-pearl> Is there something weird about how systemd and screen interact?
<rangemonger> xangua: refracta, pinguy and remastersys
<engineer-pearl> I've gotten to the point where I no longer have an exited process or an error code, but it's deffinately not working
<rangemonger> "it's deffinately not working" -systemd words to live by :P
<rangemonger> xangua: http://pinguyos.com/2015/09/pinguy-builder-an-app-to-backupremix-buntu/
<rangemonger> its based on remastersys
<engineer-pearl> ... Okay so what's the advice?
<samantha36> amantha36666
<rangemonger> engineer-pearl: sorry, i dont know, i was just taking a jab at something that always seems to cause greif
<rangemonger> *grief
<engineer-pearl> Also what is the helpful log info? there seem to be a lot of places to get it and journalctl -xe will print LOTS fast while service <name> status is currently in denial
<rangemonger> xangua: your best bet is to make a virtual machine with a clean ubuntu, snapshot it, and then mess around with it and those tools, until you spit out a good iso
<zhengsheng> someone here
<uxfi> hi zhongfu
<zhengsheng> hello ?
<rangemonger> yep
<uxfi> zhengsheng; oops
<cfhowlett> !cn zhengsheng uxfi
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhengsheng uxfi
<ubottu> zhengsheng uxfi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhengsheng> you ren ma
<engineer-pearl> Oh. :/
<rangemonger> does kde neon have a chan?
<rangemonger> it does
<engineer-pearl> gah who knew getting a process to start when the computer does is so hard?
<pavlos> rangemonger, #kde-neon
<rangemonger> engineer-pearl: does it have to be when the comp starts or is login ok?
<Sean_McG> wouldn't upstart or systemd handle that
<Fleebox> How do I open installed GUI apps from the terminal? In OS X I would do 'open -a MyApp'. How is it done in Ubuntu 16?
<engineer-pearl> I would prefer when it started up so that it would be able to restore itself from a crash and anyone in the area could fix it by rebooting (like say if there's a power outage)
<Sean_McG> Fleebox: doesn't work without an X session
<rangemonger> Fleebox: just type the name of the app
<Fleebox> Sean_McG I'm not
<Sean_McG> but yeah basically just type the name
<rangemonger> Fleebox: just type leafpad to launch leafpad
<Fleebox> rangemonger Doesn't work. Tried 'Synapse'
<rangemonger> tried with no cap?
<Fleebox> Something with Firefox
<Fleebox> Yes,
<Fleebox> *same thing
<rangemonger> firefox should work
<Fleebox> "command not found: Firefox"
<Sean_McG> no caps!
<rangemonger> no caps
<rangemonger> lol
<vfw> Fleebox: No caps
<vfw> Fleebox: The tab key is your friend.
<rangemonger> i dunno about appletosh but linux is case sensative
<cfhowlett> rangemonger, when in doubt, use tab-complete
<vfw> Fleebox: firefox
<Fleebox> Aha, misspelled the one without the initial capital letter
<Fleebox> firefox works.
<rangemonger> cfhowlett: indeed, i always do
<rangemonger> takes to long to type everything out
<Fleebox> How about everything else? Can I fire them up detached from the console, like 'open'? (without using &, nohup and so on)
<Sean_McG> tabcomplete is a godsend on a slow link
<vfw> Fleebox: fire<tab-key>  /fyi
<vfw> Fleebox: etc. etc. etc .
<Fleebox> vfw thanks, that I know :)
<vfw> Fleebox: Almost no command uses caps.
<rangemonger> synapse is its own name oto
<rangemonger> *too
<Fleebox> vfw Not outside the GUI sphere sure, but all gui apps start with a capital letter
<vfw> Fleebox: And they are *all* case sensitive.
<rangemonger> Fleebox: the gui enteries area just titles, you could rename them to whatever
<rangemonger> Fleebox: like a shortcut in windows
<Sean_McG> ls /usr/bin/[A-Z]*
<vfw> Fleebox: Those are just display names, it's the command that counts.
<Fleebox> All this is a few abstraction layers below what I'm looking for. I'm getting there's a better way to do it then having to translate the name
<Sean_McG> hmm, odd, it showed everything
<vfw> Fleebox: "translate"?
<Fleebox> Map the GUI name to the terminal
<rangemonger> not any different than windows
<vfw> Fleebox: You are not mapping a GUI name to a terminal, you are simply using a command to start an application.
<Fleebox> Yes, that's mapping. The GUI says one name and the terminal using another.
<vfw> Fleebox: No it's not.
<Fleebox> vfw What would you call the translation beteen names?
<rangemonger> there is no translation, its just a shortcut
<rangemonger> like making a shortcut on windows
<sintre> I win I'll call it linking?
<vfw> Fleebox: You can learn a few things if you want.  The choice is yours.
<Fleebox> rangemonger What does that have to do with me?
<rangemonger> i keep thinking vfw = wfw = windows for workgroups :P
<Fleebox> Yeah. Haven't used Windows since 2004.
<rangemonger> Fleebox: the things in the gui are just shortcuts or links, just like windows does
<rangemonger> even windows 95 did this
<Fleebox> rangemonger I dont think anyone claimed anything else
<rangemonger> i not sure what youre getting at
<rangemonger> pretty much everything states its name in the gui, just use the same name for the command, minus caps
<Fleebox> Yeah, again. No one said anything else.
<rangemonger> ok, then everythings in order then :D
<sintre> seems a smeantics type diagreement :)
<Fleebox> I'm still looking for 'open -a' from OS X.
<Fleebox> sintre That's the problem
<vfw> A quick way to start an app: Alt-F2 and type the name of the command.
<Fleebox> My vocabulary isn't the same as yours
<rangemonger> Fleebox: there is no open
<rangemonger> its not osx
<Fleebox> rangemonger No one claimed it would be.
<Fleebox> For both statements
<rangemonger> man, im lost as to what youre going for here, cant lie
<sintre> firebox> yes my sepell checker isn't working tonight sry
<sintre> spell haha
<Fleebox> rangemonger You're assuming to much. Ask if you dont understand what I mean.
 * sintre hits pc to try to make spell check work
<Fleebox> vfw Is there a name for it? F2 is a bit to far away so need to remap it
<vfw> Alt-F2  (On the keyboard. Hold down Alt and hit F2)
<vfw> Fleebox: Oh wait... Are you on a Mac?
<Fleebox> vfw Hehe, I know where the keys are as hinted by the 'to far away' :)
<vfw> Fleebox: I'm sorry...
<Fleebox> vfw No, not this machine.
<vfw> Fleebox: Oh ok...
<Fleebox> vfw Can rebind it somehow?
<vfw> Fleebox: A couple of tools I use a lot to start apps, or to switch between apps:  Alt-F2 and Alt-Tab
<Fleebox> Can I rebind/map alt-f2 somehow? Have been looking trough the menus, but can't find anything
<vfw> Fleebox: Why?  It's already mapped to Run Program.
<Fleebox> vfw Like a said, to far away
<vfw> Fleebox: And it is cross-platform.
<vfw> Fleebox: Are you not previously a PC user?
<Fleebox> No. OS X since 02 and *nix since 04
<Fleebox> I guess OS X is included in the *nix family when to think of it
<darth> Hi All
<Fleebox> Anyhow. Remap, would be nice.
<sintre> hi darth
<Fleebox> I'll break my fingers having to reach up to the FN row
<vfw> Fleebox: Sorry, all this is lost on you.  Between Linux and PC machines, Alt-F2  Alt-Tab  Ctrl-c and Ctrl-v are all universal.
<vfw> .. and others...
<Fleebox> vfw Haven't used any of them in 12 years as I haven't used a GUI outside OS X in 12 years
<vfw> Alt-F2  Alt-Tab  Ctrl-c and Ctrl-v = Run Program, Switch between running windows, Copy and Paste.
<Fleebox> Not much to tab in a terminal
<Fleebox> Isn't ctrl-c for copying?
<Fleebox> Aha, sorry
<Fleebox> Missread it
<vfw> Fleebox: You mean terminal?  Or console?
<vfw> Yes, Ctrl-c is copy, Ctrl-v is paste
<Fleebox> Didin't know there was a difference.
<vfw> Fleebox: But in a GUI terminal it is:  Shift-Ctl-c and Shift-Clt-v
<Fleebox> Hehe, it's like learning how to walk again. Having to stair on my finders to figure out where they are :p
<Fleebox> vfw What where they suppose to do? Nothing much is happening
<sintre> not meant to be an insult but what one earth are you doing that you need so many keyboard short cuts , instantly
<sintre> point and click a lil to slow?
<vfw> Fleebox: If you hithlight some text, then you can copy and paste.
<Fleebox> sintre I usually dont use a mouse so in my case having to reach for the mouse would be slow:er
<Fleebox> It's placed behind the screen (to avoid reaching for it by accident)
<Fleebox> vfw I ment ctrl+shift+c
<sintre> i can see that , i have a gooffy light button i'm trying to get to work like it does in windows ten it switches from battery charging to hdd activity
<sintre> switched from windows ten doesn't come on for hdd
<sintre> there is an enimga i surely won't solve
<Fleebox> Pro tip; Stop using a mouse :)
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Fleebox> Aha, the 'alt' key opens application navigation
<Fleebox> nice
<kk4ewt> the alt or the super
<sintre> well innfirefox just give me menues at top :)
<sintre> hey had to hit button sinse mentoned
<sintre> i'm off to bed 12:37 here  , have fun guys
<Metamorphosis> how to find if a cpu supports 64 bit or not? i'm not sure which edition of ubuntu should i download.
<fyf> amd64 and i386
<rangemonger> Metamorphosis: what cpu is it?
<cfhowlett> !64bit | meta
<ubottu> meta: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Metamorphosis> Intel Celeron 925 @ 2.30GHz  Penryn 45nm Technology
<Metamorphosis> And it has 1 gb ddr2 memory
<rangemonger> ill look it up
<rangemonger> laptop?
<cfhowlett> Metamorphosis, 1GB?  technically, yes ubuntu can run there.  but it will be damn slow.  suggest xubuntu / lubuntu instead
<rangemonger> oh yeah, 2nd that
<Metamorphosis> yeah its an old laptop, i'm trying to install linux on it and donate it to some kid
<Bashing-om> Metamorphosis: ' grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo ' . If you see "lm" in red, it's 64 bits. Otherwise it's 32 bits.
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Metamorphosis,
<ubottu> Metamorphosis,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rangemonger> according to intel, it does 64bit
<Metamorphosis> thanks alot guys.
<rangemonger> np
<rangemonger> https://ark.intel.com/products/53692/Intel-Celeron-Processor-925-1M-Cache-2_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<Metamorphosis> so you guys suggest a 32 or 64 bit version of lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> 64bit lubuntu 16.04.1 (Long Term Support)
<rangemonger> im guessing a 64 will eat a bit more memory
<rangemonger> though that may be more of a windows thing
<luis_> HELLO
<mym0mdanc> to see a photo from a cleavage competition at a bar in dallas she worked at msg to chat
<rangemonger> jee thats not spam....
<Mitchel> hi
<dnssoul> hello all
<ajhlinuxuser3> Hello, I am facing a dilemma where I want to reach my VM's in their subnet from another pc, but they also need to access the Internet.  What is the best way to accomplish this?
<rangemonger> hey
<rangemonger> bridge them to your rotuer
<rangemonger> *router
<rangemonger> i find that to be the easiest way
<ajhlinuxuser3> If I do that (instead of the default NAT) then they can't access the Internet because the gateway doesn't know that subnet (and can't be programmed to add routes)
<solo-dolo-soko> fukerz
<ajhlinuxuser3> rangemonger: I was thinking that I could create a VPN inside my LAN, but I don't know if there is a better way to accomplish what I need.
<rangemonger> you just want the VMs accessable from the outside, and to be able to access the net?
<ajhlinuxuser3> yes
<rangemonger> bridging basically wires the vm to the router
<rangemonger> as if it were a real pc going to the router
<rangemonger> easiest way, by far
<rangemonger> its what i do
<rangemonger> what vm program are you using?
<rangemonger> virtualbox?
<ajhlinuxuser3> rangemonger: lxc
<ajhlinuxuser3> It doesn't matter which virtualization I am using, this is a routing problem.
<rangemonger> oh ok, im not familiar with almost anything with lxc yet
<rangemonger> well, it matters a bit, you can set bridging easily from within vbox
<ajhlinuxuser3> say VM#1 has ip 192.168.122.2, and I bridge it to the router.
<rangemonger> in vbox you just set the vnic to use bridge mode and thats it
<ajhlinuxuser3> Then when it tries to access the internet, the gateway at 192.168.2.1 won't know how to handle the traffic coming from 192.168.122.2
<rangemonger> hence my asking if you used it
<zhengsheng> zhengsheng
<zhengsheng> hello
<ajhlinuxuser3> rangemonger: The other solution I thought of was to use iptables on the vm host so that it NATs to all addresses except the 192.168.2.0 network.
<rangemonger> ajhlinuxuser3: im a bit hit and miss with that stuff so i wouldnt give you a clear answer unless i had time to mess with it myself
<rangemonger> but i know that vbox does it super simply
<rangemonger> vmware too
<zhengsheng> what
<zhengsheng> can you speak chinese
<rangemonger> i cannot
<ajhlinuxuser3> rangemonger: and in your example, the vm would basically be talking on the hosts network as if it were one of the hosts... except right now my network IP addresses are all used up!
<ajhlinuxuser3> So I have to go with a subnet.
<zhengsheng> i am stupid
<zhengsheng> sorry
<rangemonger> dont be so hard on yourself
<ajhlinuxuser3> I think my situation requires a forum post... I was hoping to get a quick answer so I could start researching the method tonight, oh well...
<rangemonger> ajhlinuxuser3: i see... youre using the whole 0-254 range?
<ajhlinuxuser3> Yes, the whole range is already used up by bridged vms, and I'm going for more vms.
<ajhlinuxuser3> *by hardware machines, and also bridged vms
<rangemonger> wow
<zhengsheng> where are you
<ajhlinuxuser3> afk, posting to forum...
<zhengsheng> where are you come from
<rangemonger> canada
<rangemonger> you?
<zhengsheng> china
<zhengsheng> canada speak english?
<rangemonger> english and french
<rangemonger> but most of the english speaking people dont know french, like me :)
<zhengsheng> I am not good at english
<rangemonger> youre not too bad, better than i am at any other language
<rangemonger> ajhlinuxuser3: why so many VMs, just 'cause?
<zhengsheng> thank you
<ajhlinuxuser3> rangemonger: I might be a little insane.
<rangemonger> ajhlinuxuser3: ah, exploring the results, good reason
<ajhlinuxuser3> rangemonger: the basic idea is to learn ways to manager multiple systems easily.
<ajhlinuxuser3> I know that I only need 2 systems in theory, but the more, the merrier!
<rangemonger> i understand
<pnduw> test
<ajhlinuxuser3> I also am (quite evidently) getting a lesson in routing.
<zhengsheng> Ubuntu and windows
<ajhlinuxuser3> Like for example, I found out that my NAT solution prevents the VMs from talking to other subnets.
<rangemonger> ajhlinuxuser3: yeah, all good reasons, really
<rangemonger> thats one of the things i wanted to mess with too, to understand
<rangemonger> but with vmware and vbox first
<ajhlinuxuser3> I'll share my post when I'm done, so you can see my plight in greater clarity.
<rangemonger> but for now, my current bag is vt-d passthrough
<rangemonger> ooh, nice, thanks
<zhengsheng> do you play league of legends
<zhengsheng> how old are you
<rangemonger> me, no
<rangemonger> early 30s
<zhengsheng> ok
<zhengsheng> 这个能发中文吗
<zhengsheng> 看得懂不
<shelley> hehe
<zhengsheng> 厉害了
<zhengsheng> 你是哪里人
<ducasse> zhengsheng: please stop that
<ducasse> !cn | zhengsheng
<ubottu> zhengsheng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<shelley> China
<zhengsheng> sorry
<zhengsheng> me too
<shelley> 你好
<zhengsheng> woshi  zhe jiang de
<shelley> wuhan
<zhengsheng> 666666
<rangemonger> 10 bucks this isnt about ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<aruns> Folks, I am using certbot, nginx, ubuntu 14.04 website hosted on AWS to set up SSL enabled site, I am getting ssl-handshake error, look at this --> http://dpaste.com/2AW612K kindly suggest solution to fix this problem
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so so quiet in here
<cfhowlett> social chit chat is in the other channels.  our ubuntu channel is quiet because (1) sleepytime among the users or (2) ubuntu is working as expected
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cfhowlett, I meant quit for support issues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> probably around at least quarter of people are sleeping, since Ameircans etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theoceaniscool  that's a interesting nick
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it can be hot
<Welastvil> hi people! good morning and good day for everyone!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, hi morning
<cfhowlett> ubuntu is *global* so ... greetings
<Welastvil> just swiched on my computer and when it louded the OS it says: "System problem detected, do you want to report the probme?
<cfhowlett> Welastvil, say "yes" ...
<Welastvil> how can I find out which problem is it?
<cfhowlett> it will be in your logs
<Welastvil> oh/// just said no...
<Welastvil> in my logs.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, doesn't matter so much if you reported it or not, but yes  may be in a log file
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the issue
<Welastvil> of.
<Welastvil> how do I take a look in this log file?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu's logs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the OS logs
 * SebthreeBQM10HD doesnt' tend to bother with logs, but cfhowlett probably can answer how to find them
<cfhowlett> I appreciate the vote of confidence but ... reading through output of dmesg might be incorrect
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no not htat
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that
<cfhowlett> Welastvil, might be in boot.log
<ikevin> use journalctl
<cfhowlett> Welastvil, more /var/log/boot.log will give you a page-by-page output
<Welastvil> permission denied
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, of course since system files you'll need to sudo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, terminal.  and then  sudo hmm actsaully I GUESS  gksudo still since gedit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, gksudo   gedit /var/log/boot.log try that
<theoceaniscool> SebthreeBQM10HD, Thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, or open it some other way in some text editor
<Welastvil> ok
<theoceaniscool> Welastvil, The easier way to see at least what has failed is by reading the report that the problem handler prepares
<theoceaniscool> Welastvil, At least it tells you which executable thrown the error
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Welastvil> empty folder
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, did you try the command ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, when did you get the ystem problem emessage ?
<Welastvil> !gksudo?
<ubottu> Welastvil: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Welastvil> I got it when I just started up my os today
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, on a new install, or an os upate or what?
<Welastvil> no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when
<SebthreeBQM10HD> after what
<Welastvil> just starting up...swichng on computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> system problem detected
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on say the top right
<Welastvil> after os loud
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a little box ?
<Welastvil> yeas
<rangemonger> hello peeps
<theoceaniscool> rangemonger, Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, yes I have had that kind of thing a few times before
<Welastvil> so
<Welastvil> what does it mean?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, but it's usaully after doing something to the system, such as installing updats that didn't quite work, or a ppa that made things go wrong
<Welastvil> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so what did you do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> before that?
<Welastvil> there is any way to solve it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anything?
<theoceaniscool> SebthreeBQM10HD, Maybe automatic updates?
<Welastvil> I don remember
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theoceaniscool, Welastvil sometimes even the standard usual updates can break things, but those usaully go ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, ok the logs uhmmm right, but I guess can try and do this the other way even
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastvil, re boot the computer, come back here, if or assuming it comes up again, show us what came up, screenshots, or take a mesage off it or something
<Welastvil> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theoceaniscool, so if he comes back, and the error box is there, you said there should be a way to get info off that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I guess a detials button or something
<theoceaniscool> SebthreeBQM10HD, You can see the inform that the problem detector prepares to send
<theoceaniscool> SebthreeBQM10HD, At least you see the executable and the error code
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah been a while since that,  well actsaully if I turn my lap top on and use that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I'll have something like that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ,but that was since something I did before
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theoceaniscool, well let's see if he comes back in  the next few minutes or so I guess
<WeLastevil2> hi
<WeLastevil2> its me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theoceaniscool, in the meain time though.... h eh why do you call yourself that anywa y :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh there he is
<WeLastevil2>  how do I send you a screeshot?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> WeLastevil2, ok the box is up ?
<WeLastevil2> yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> WeLastevil2, you can see the info the error  reporter would send
<theoceaniscool> WeLastevil2, Press "Report Problem..."
<theoceaniscool> WeLastevil2, Then, "Show Details"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> WeLastevil2, I think  theoceaniscool can guide you now
<WeLastevil2> I did it
<theoceaniscool> SebthreeBQM10HD, After that, maximize all the options, do the screenshot and send it
<WeLastevil2>  and : sorry! something went wrong and you could not report this problem
<WeLastevil2> something like that
<theoceaniscool> WeLastevil2, Ok, then I'm lost
<SebthreeBQM10HD> WeLastevil2, oh no error details ?
<WeLastevil2> I could not see any error details
<WeLastevil2> let me try it again
<rangemonger> anyone using btrfs might want to see this https://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-btrfs/msg60903.html
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theoceaniscool, it's probably nothing for hrem tro worry about as such,,but I supouse a error mesage box is a error message box
<amaury1> now I started up again
<Welastevil2> hi
<Welastevil2> started afain
<Welastevil2> no error this time.
<EGiP> HOLOCAUST DEPROGRAMMING COURSE: self from a lifetime of Holo-brainwashing about “Six Million” Jews “gassed” in “Gas Chambers Disguised as Shower Rooms”
<theoceaniscool> Welastevil2, I would say that the ideal reaction is sweeping it under the rug, but it sounds a little unprofessional
<Welastevil2> hahaha
<Welastevil2> what do you mean by that?
<theoceaniscool> Welastevil2, Ignoring it until the next error
<Welastevil2> ok
<Welastevil2> I'll do it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, yep probably nothing to worry about as such, but an error message box, is an error message box
<Welastevil2> it is already under the rug
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, well you can re install even ::d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, re install no error box :) or probably not
<Welastevil2> reinstall my os?
<Welastevil2> no thanks....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes
<knot> i am getting error while sending git send-email command Unable to initialize SMTP properly. Check config and use --smtp-debug. VALUES: server=smtp.gmail.com encryption=tls hello=fedora.localdomain port=587 at /usr/libexec/git-core/git-send-email line 1383
<Welastevil2> too much working reinstalling everything again
<knot> anybody knows here?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, have you stuck to only the standard repos
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, the default repos
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, if not that could be the problem
<Welastevil2> mmm
<Welastevil2> I think so!
<Welastevil2> so...how to change the default?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, not added in software from random websites or ppas ?
<Welastevil2> maybe...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you have?
<Welastevil2> sorry...I dont know...
<Welastevil2> not random but some ppas
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Welastevil2> how do I check it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, ok ppas, which ppas ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, when you have ppa's installed, and you update things,  espeically the whole system
<Welastevil2> terminology
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, things can break
<Welastevil2> I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> resulting in  yes a error message box pssibly
<knot> please answer my question
<Welastevil2> how do I fix it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2,  you can't that easily  basically means the sytem is unclean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not that stable etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if you used bad ppas
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or didn't install them quite right etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knot, repate yoru question
<knot> i am getting error while sending git send-email command Unable to initialize SMTP properly. Check config and use --smtp-debug. VALUES: server=smtp.gmail.com encryption=tls hello=fedora.localdomain port=587 at /usr/libexec/git-core/git-send-email line 138
<knot> s/sending/using
<SebthreeBQM10HD> getting  that error with what?
<knot> yes
<knot> oops.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, what's terminology
<theoceaniscool> Welastevil2, Stick this (http://pastebin.com/sPTEVa7D) into a script and execute it, then return with the output
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theoceaniscool,  see error message boxes dont' just happen, he's installed some ppas
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, ppa's generally should be avoided, unless really needing to use them or enough
<knot> SebthreeBQM10HD: i am sending patch via mail so gettign error
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knot, no can't help maybe someone else can later
<knot> do you use git
<knot> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no
<knot> ok
<theoceaniscool> knot, You have the #git channel, maybe someone can help there
<rangemonger> just use timeshift and make a snapshot beforehand
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, what's terminology got a link for the ppa's you installed?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, in fact ppa's when doing a standard ubuntu version upgrade,  I think just get disabled and not upgraded with it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but if then your on a later ubuntu where that ppa doesn't quite work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that can cause problems
<rangemonger> best not to just enable them after an upgrade but to make sure you enable them for the right version of ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, Welastevil2  may have not upgraded, but yeah, for some reason, they are getting a error message box coming up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, seems it could be ppa related, but not really sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> system error box I mean
<rangemonger> whats the error?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> system error message box
<theoceaniscool> rangemonger, We don't know, thats the main problem
<Welastevil2> I see
<rangemonger> oh that simple error box with 2 options and almost no explaination?
<Welastevil2> so... from where do I starte?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then he coudn't just load up a log file to since whatever
<rangemonger> that happens all the time on mine, even on clean installs
<rangemonger> i just ignore it
<Welastevil2> hahaha
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, screen shot the error box
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then we know which one you got
<Welastevil2> I think I'll do the same.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for a start
<rangemonger> ill do it when it comes up
<Welastevil2> ok
<Welastevil2> I did it
<rangemonger> it seems random
<rangemonger> i have a vm with every official 'buntu and a host thats a tiny net install of ubuntu, they all do it from time to time
<rangemonger> all the VMs are fresh installs, freshly snapshotted and reverted after each use
<SebthreeBQM10HD> every version of ubuntu, so 4.10 5.04 etc etc ? :d
<rangemonger> every current version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or do you ean like xubuntu lubuntu etc et
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh only teh supported versions
<rangemonger> like kubuntu, u gnome, lubuntu, etc, all 16.10
<theoceaniscool> rangemonger, That sounds a little wasteful
<Welastevil2> Now, finishing my medical university, I'm satarting to think that the relation betwenn kernel/OS and hardware is very similar to the relation of our organisms and minds
<rangemonger> ehh, when hdd space becomes a problem, they can all go
<Welastevil2> Depression and mania for example are "errors"
<rangemonger> have you ever seen a person bsod?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Welastevil2, random ppas are potential error and your own fault :D
<Welastevil2> bsod?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> blue screen of death
<rangemonger> blue screen of death
<theoceaniscool> rangemonger, epilepsy?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<Welastevil2> epilepsy yeah
<Ben64> leave this channel for support only
<Welastevil2> ok. Sorry. Bye
<rangemonger> its just a small one off tangent, nothing to worry about
<rangemonger> we are trying to solve a problem
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now he's gone
<rangemonger> or atleast identify it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, I  guess he'll i take your advice, ignore the error message, and then well he'll continue  adding ppa's and such I guess to despite what I put about them
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as fpr the medical thing uhmm  saw what he meant a bit, but nah computers are way diffenret
<rangemonger> it happens even on my installs without added ppa
<SebthreeBQM10HD> computers are also stupid untill they are told what to do by people
<theoceaniscool> SebthreeBQM10HD, People are also stupid
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, that's true can sometiems get teh error box, when things seem genrealy ok enough otherwise
<rangemonger> ill screenshot it when it happens
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theoceaniscool, maybe so, and so we help destroy the ocean (reated to your nick),  and other things to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> related above
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, ok
<rangemonger> oh yeah, i got xen fully working seb
<rangemonger> now if only i could potentially break my system with a ppa for xen 4,8 :P
<rangemonger> *4.8
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, to get some error boxes yeah :d or possiblhy
<rangemonger> heh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, or even better terminal error messages :d
<rangemonger> i remember when ubuntu once had an official update that broke x
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, I don't remember that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I remember killall pulseaudio :D
<rangemonger> was a long time ago
<Ben64> come on, quit with the offtopic chatter here
<rangemonger> maybe 10y
<rangemonger> lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger will you get lonely with hardly any suport issues, but ben64 here,  I am on the verge of leaving here to do  other things etc
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic is available
<SebthreeBQM10HD> only for those logged in though, which is stupid
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t r  o  lls or not
<Ben64> then make your own channel, just don't fill this channel with nonsense
 * SebthreeBQM10HD has had own irc channels, but they are dead now
<nos09_> hi
<rangemonger> hi
<nos09_> how do i get 10 lines after the word match and not the WORD itself ?
<nos09> how do i get 10 lines after the word match and not the WORD itself ?
<nos09> how do i get 10 lines after the word match and not the WORD itself ?
<theoceaniscool> nos09,
<theoceaniscool> nos09, grep -A 10
<theoceaniscool> nos09, Next time `man grep`
<Bitnova> hi can someone help please? why do i get this error email fstrim: /media/veracrypt: FITRIM ioctl failed: Input/output error
<Bitnova> its not a ssd drive so why is it using fstrim?
<Ben64> you get the error by email?
<kroreri> Has anyone seen my pants? They were last seen at JFK International Airport in New York last night and I miss them already. Please contact baggage claim if you've seen them and tell them to send the pants to Rochester International Airport where JetBlue is looking for them.
<Bitnova> by cronjob email Ben64
<Ben64> then.... it's probably in a cronjob
<Bitnova> yes but why is fstrim set to run on a drive that is NOT ssd ?
<Ben64> because it's told to in cron
<Ben64> maybe by you who knows
<Bitnova> no i never set it. Ben64  but why is it reporting an error
<Ben64> you already have all the answers. it's reporting an error because it isn't a ssd
<nos09> how do i get 10 lines after the word match and not the WORD itself ?
<nos09> with grep ?
<Bitnova> Ben64, so ubuntu is set to fstrim on ALL drives regardless if they are ssd's or not??
<elias_a> Bitnova: Could it be one of those disks that have both SSD and a spinning disk?
<Ben64> nos09: grep -A10 blah file.txt | tail -n10
<Ben64> Bitnova: nope
<Bitnova> nope elias_a its a nas
<nos09> Ben64: thanks ! that works perfectly
<Bitnova> Ben64, if fstrim is not set to run on all disks, then why does it run on a normal HDD ?
<Ben64> Bitnova: because it's set to in cron... we're going around in circles
<Bitnova> Ben64, and im confirming that its a fresh installation of Ubuntu 16.04. I did not set it in cron. are you able to explain that?
<Ben64> yet it is set in cron
<freddworacek> buy
<rangemonger> later skater
<ppf_> Bitnova: what filesystem?
<Bitnova> ppf_, it says unknown filesystem because it is a veracrypt filesystem
<ppf_> can you paste your crypttab somewhere?
<Bitnova> ppf_, where do i find that
<ppf_> /etc/crypttab
<SipriusPT> hello guys
<SipriusPT> i am unable to forward mail from local account to external account
<SipriusPT> Resuming, with alias_maps, i have the right relay but the wrong sender domain (@remote.domainX.pt), with virtual_alias_maps, it uses a wrong relay (localhost) and the right sender (@domainX.pt), as you can see above.
<SipriusPT> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/unable-to-forward-mail-from-external-account-to-external-account-4175595120/
<SipriusPT> i have all my logs and configs in this tread
<SipriusPT> anyone?
<Bitnova> ppf_, its empty right now. do you know why that is?
<ppf_> no
<ppf_> how do you mount your crypto device?
<ppf_> also paste fstab and lvm.conf please
<Linuxero_80> Hello everyone
<Bitnova> ppf_, with veracrypt
<rangemonger> hey hey
<ppf_> Bitnova: so, manually, i take it
<Bitnova> yes ppf_
<Bitnova> but this weekly anacron fstrim on this drive is annoying and i dont know why its been set to fstrim a hdd
<ppf_> please run sudo hdparm -I /your/veracrypt/disk | grep -i TRIM
<Kingsy> since upgrading from 16.04 -> 16.10 I am getting this error from vagrant / vbox --> http://hastebin.com/oyiyasuvob.vbs <-- has something not been updated during the upgrade?
<ikonia> Kingsy: looks like the deifition has been updated and the file now contains refernce to one that no longer exists, so it tries the next best thing
<ikonia> you also have /mnt as a read only file system
<Bitnova> ppf_, when i run that, it says HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid argument
<Kingsy> ikonia: when you say the definition has been updated. Are you talking about the vbox binary>?
<ppf_> Bitnova: /your/veracrypt/disk should refer to a physical drive, not a logical partition on it
<ppf_> you can also try to use -i instead
<Bitnova> ppf_,  like sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep -i TRIM  ?
<treaki> Kingsy, hi here
<treaki> Kingsy, i think ikonia means with definition in that context some informations that linkes to that iso file but it is missing
<treaki> but he or she has also sayed that there is a possiblility that your host file systems is mounted readonly
<treaki> i think you should first get sure that everything is running correctly (regarding hard disk failor)
<alexis> hello !
<rangemonger> greets and stuff
<Bitnova> ppf_, the crontab.weekly fstrim says # trim all mounted file systems which support it /sbin/fstrim --all || true, how does this apply to normal hdd's?
<Ben64> Bitnova: do you have a ssd
<Bitnova> only one which is where the os sits. Ben64
<Ben64> so change it to only run on that mountpoint
<Bitnova> Ben64, i thought of that. but do you think i should file as bug for the /sbin/fstrim --all || true problem?
<Bitnova> a*
<Ben64> no
<zHax> hi
<zHax> hi
<sruli> i added a udev rule to disable touchpad when usb mouse is connected, i found this rule on the net, it works fine but only after user login, what do i need to change in it to make it work before login? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618265/
<Bitnova> Ben64, seems like fstrim only detects veracrypt filesystems as ssd's for some odd reason.
<rangemonger> nice, kernel 4.9 just plain works
<luciano> Hi
<ppf_> Bitnova: it applies to all file systems
<ppf_> it's their job to figure out if fitrim is applicable to the hardware or not
<ppf_> it applies to your vera disk because you've actually mounted the 'unknown' FS
<ppf_> do you actually have an ssd in your system
<Bitnova> ppf_, yes only one ssd where the OS sits. thats it. the other is a hdd.
<Bitnova> so ppf_ then i have to change the command in the fstrim cron.weekly to what exactly? like what mount point? root mount point like this: fstrim / ?  since thats where the ssd sits.
<ppf_> so, i see three options: a) live with the recurring error message, b) sort out the mountage of the crypto disk, c) modify the fstrim launch
<darkblue> .
<Aristide> Hello here :)
<Aristide> I have a problem with Steam on ubuntu Xenial - I get this error at launch :
<Aristide> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<Aristide> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so | libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<Aristide> Package: steam:i386 Version: 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3
<Aristide> I use 64 bits system, with Plasma5, and with a Nvidia Graphic card
<ppf_> set LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose to improve error output
<Aristide> I try with « env LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose steam »
<Aristide> Hello ppf_ :)
<ppf_> hi Aristide
<ppf_> then paste the full error output, please
<Aristide> Yes my connection is not very well here, I try to pastebin
<Aristide> http://pastebin.com/sjSKE7mw ppf_
<Aristide> _ZNKSt3_V214error_category10_M_messageB5cxx11Ei, version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference)
<Aristide> I have try both steam from Ubuntu repo, and steam repo
<ppf_> steam comes bundled with a couple of standard library dependencies
<ppf_> try and see whether ~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 exists
<ppf_> (sanitycheck the folders in between please, and see if they match your version)
<Aristide> yes
<ppf_> okay
<Aristide> libstdc++.so.6 and libstdc++.so.6.0.21
<ppf_> delete it
<Aristide> Done
<ppf_> try again?
<OerHeks> in 16.10 this bug is fixed, for xenial try to run this from terminal, if this works, adjust the launcher >>  env LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' /usr/bin/steam %U
<Aristide> No same problem, but with less lines
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/a/818065
<Aristide> Now I get this http://pastebin.com/6JVL67vP
<Aristide> OerHeks: Already tested
<hateball> Aristide: are you using nouveau or nvidia driver?
<Aristide> hateball: nvidia driver
<Aristide> I think
<hateball> Aristide: "lspci -k" look for the VGA section
<Aristide> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 315M] (rev a2)
<hateball> Aristide: what kernel module ?
<Aristide> hateball: How check ? Maybe 340 but i'm not sure
<hateball> Aristide: with the command I gave you
<Aristide> ah yes :')
<Aristide>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Aristide>         Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_340
<knittel> good afternoon
<Aristide> Hell knittel :)
<Aristide> Helloù
<Aristide> Hello*
<knittel> Hello Aristide
<knittel> understand np :)
<Aristide> :)
<hateball> Aristide: if you try launching with "STEAM_RUNTIME=0 steam" what do you get then?
<ppf_> Aristide: that's a different error fro mbefore
<Aristide> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<Aristide> http://pastebin.com/GfBhuKig I get that
<TheLawyer> usnig apt, how to list the availble versions of specific package and choose to install specific version?
<ppf_> Aristide: what other things did you already try to solve the original issue?
<Aristide> ppf_: Try both versions of steam
<Aristide> But I don't have tester other with STEAM_RUNTIME=0
<Aristide> test*
<OerHeks> apt-cache policy <package>
<OerHeks> TheLawyer, ^^
<knittel> goedemiddag oerheks :)
<hateball> Aristide: what does "glxinfo |grep render" show?
<OerHeks> hoi knittel
<Aristide> Lot of thing hateball http://pastebin.com/zAcEXDht :)
<hateball> Aristide: alright, so that means the driver should work properly at least
<Aristide> hateball: Yes, I can play with Minecraft without problems
<ppf_> Aristide: which version is this now?
<Aristide> Version: 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3
<Aristide> Actually
<Aristide> Section: multiverse/games
<TheLawyer> thanks OerHeks ^_^
<ppf_> so from the ubuntu repos
<Aristide> Yep
<Aristide> Wait I try from steam repo
<ppf_> no need
<Aristide> Ah
<ppf_> could be a 32bit issue. try this: sudo apt install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<Aristide> Already try ppf_
<Aristide> libgl1-mesa-dri is already the newest version (11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2).
<Aristide> libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 is already the newest version (11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2).
<mdmck10> hi
<mdmck10> hi
<mdmck10> hi
<mdmck10> hi
<mdmck10> hi
<mdmck10> hi
<rangemonger> no need to keep saying it
<Bitnova> ppf_, just a question - is there any risk of fstrim deleting or wiping any data on veracrypt volume when it does the weekly cron?
<Ben64> Bitnova: change it to only run on the mount point(s) that are ssd
<Hanumaan> what am I doing wrong here: https://dpaste.de/EySO#L1,19,41 javascript file does not load .. when I see it from chrome developer tools
<Hanumaan> sorry wrong ..
<ppf_> Bitnova: i still think your setup is weird, having mounted the unknown filesystem. so i'm going to answer with a confident "probably not"
<ahrix> hello
<ahrix> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rangemonger> yo
<ahrix> :V
<ahrix> - yo
<Bitnova> ppf_, ive tried this with different veracrypt drives on 3 different ubuntu 16.04 systems, they all reported the weekly cron fstrim error
<bhikkhusubhuti> hello
<Ben64> Bitnova: change it to only run on the mount point(s) that are ssd
<bhikkhusubhuti> I have problems with my gnome being able to use a headset (mic and headphones are in one plug).  In windows it works (sorry).
<bhikkhusubhuti> I have gnome 16.10
<bhikkhusubhuti> I tried hdajackretask and did not have luck.
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl
<Sir_Andrei> I need somebody to see content of packages incoming to my network, in real time.
<Sir_Andrei> In localhost
<bhikkhusubhuti> anyone want to help me.  I want to replace my internal mic with external mic
<Sir_Andrei> What's a nice tool for this?
<rangemonger> bhikkhusubhuti: what sound card(s) in your machine?
<rangemonger> you might need pavucontrol
<gamester> I moved my hdd into a new, secureboot enabled computer. Now it refuses to boot, just loads up the bios. Im on Ubuntu 16.10. Could this be secureboot related? (Windows works)
<rangemonger> the gnome ones missing the ability to change to some cards
<bhikkhusubhuti> when I plug in a headset it is supposed to mute the internal mic and have external work.  I watched a video on this which says how to use hdajackretask, but it did not work.  I could update the bios but I doubt that will work.
<bhikkhusubhuti> cool
<rangemonger> bhikkhusubhuti: linux doesnt do that automatically, afaik
<rangemonger> you need to set it manually
<bhikkhusubhuti> rangemonger:   I was talking to you last night under vivekananda (his computer)  Never got the final product to work.. now I am on my computer..
<rangemonger> and the gnome sound control panel is... lacking
<bhikkhusubhuti> I think it is realtek  how to know in term
<rangemonger> ooh hey
<bhikkhusubhuti> lspci or something
<rangemonger> yeah
<rangemonger> that will show you all pci devices
<bhikkhusubhuti> rangemonger: I finally figured out how to reg to get into this group on my computer
<rangemonger> ill see what my rt audio is called
<bhikkhusubhuti> ok trying now
<bhikkhusubhuti> is this it?   Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 21)
<bhikkhusubhuti> it is realtek though
<rangemonger> yep
<rangemonger> mine similar
<rangemonger> *mines
<bhikkhusubhuti> it is intel
<rangemonger> yeah, its like that on mine too
<rangemonger> its rt but it shows as intel
<rangemonger> i had the same prob actually
<bhikkhusubhuti> I have walmart special.. $250 32gb ssd and 8gb ram
<bhikkhusubhuti> dual boot used for balabolka and some other things
<rangemonger> i needed pavu control to get it to output to the right jack
<bhikkhusubhuti> pavu?
<rangemonger> sudo apt install pavucontrol
<bhikkhusubhuti> shall I install
<rangemonger> its another audio control panel, has more settings than the gnome one
<rangemonger> basically ubuntu might be defaulting to the wrong slot
<rangemonger> like the optical one or spdif or hdmi
<bhikkhusubhuti> ok.  I have pulse installed I know how to stop it.. it is stopped now and I can start it .. if I do not start it, sound does not work
<bhikkhusubhuti> yes.. I remember that one from before
<rangemonger> good old pulse, always causing problems
<bhikkhusubhuti> what did not work.. I thin k it was kazam.. I needed it ..
<bhikkhusubhuti> I start manually and killed the autorestart
<bhikkhusubhuti> it is started but I think it still will not make my mic work
<rangemonger> damn, got disconnected
<rangemonger> i probably missed some of your last messages
<quup> Hi, any stable chromium channel that is more up to date than default repos?
<rangemonger> i dont see any past 2014 or so
<gamester> After moving ny HDD (which contains my Ubuntu 16.10) to a new computer, it wont boot up and gives me no errors to go on. It simply displays a black screen and then the bios menu. Anyone know what is wrong?
<bhikkhusubhuti> That did not work (pavucontrol
<bhikkhusubhuti> rangemonger left.. does anyone else have any other Ideas?
<bhikkhusubhuti> I think it is a hardware problem
<bhikkhusubhuti> kernal problem
<bhikkhusubhuti> Perhaps it is pulse audio.  How do I make alsa work without pulseaudio
<bhikkhusubhuti> if I do not have pulse running then I get no sound at all.. this is different from other versions  (what I remember .. maybe it was mate)  I am on gnome 16.10
<hateball> gamester: was that the only HDD in the machine? and does the new machine only have 1 ?
<hateball> gamester: if you hold left shift, can you get to grub menu?
<Southern_Gentlem> bhikkhusubhuti,  what was the issue
<gamester> hateball: if i have my windows ssd connected as well, it always boots into it no matter what
<gregl> gamester: Perhaps old computer used a different bootup procudure.. UFI versus GTP.. Just a guess...
<bhikkhusubhuti> I cannot get a headset to work with my computer.  I want to eventually use a headphone / mic splitter and use an external mic
<bhikkhusubhuti> my internal mic has static
<gamester> The older machine had an ssd and the hdd, i moved both over
<bhikkhusubhuti> Southern_Gentlem, sorry forgot to prefix your name
<gamester> hateball: I can not get into grub menu
<gamester> gregl: ill research this, thanks
<hateball> gamester: what gregl says seems likely. should be able to liveboot and reinstall the bootloader in EFI mode tho
<bhikkhusubhuti> gamester, I had a windows booting problem.. I cannot remember what I did..
<bhikkhusubhuti> gamester, I remember.. you need to add the uefi file in the secure boot.  You must be in uefi.  Legacy boot will solve your problems .. but you will need to reinstall both windows and linux
<gregl> gamester, I find it odd that windows will boot on new hardware,without reinstalling...
<bhikkhusubhuti> gamester, try adding secure boot.  to do this add a pwd to your bios (TYPE VERY SLOWLY).. then see if you can add the uefi
<gamester> gregl: it auto detected the new hardware and ran some setup procedure
<gamester> On first boot
<bhikkhusubhuti> gamester, after you add.. then you must turn off secure boot by clearing the password. Type your old pwd and then set the new pwd as <NOTHING>  that means type nothing and hit enter twice
<gregl> gamester, strange
<bhikkhusubhuti> gamester, then you will see something like 1 yes or 0 yes as a boot order
<bhikkhusubhuti> gamester, put that in .. and you will be set to go
<bhikkhusubhuti> ok.. I built some karma.. who going to help me
<bhikkhusubhuti> Southern_Gentlem, are you game to help
<bhikkhusubhuti> how do I get rid of this white backgound screen in hex chat.. so much hurts my eye
<gamester> From one problem to the next, the mouse pointer is frozen in the corner on my liveusb despite being able to move the mouse around -_-
<gamester> the graphic for it
<bhikkhusubhuti> ok.. looks like the ok cancel button are hidden .. got it
<bhikkhusubhuti> ok.. no help on my headphone problem?
<Guest19966> rehal
<GrandPa-G> I have a system cron job that runs a simple script to do a logrotate. It fails with a message "/home/caplink/backup.sh: 6: /home/caplink/backup.sh: logrotate: not found
<GrandPa-G> "
<GrandPa-G> If I run the script from the user without sudo, it runs fine. Any ideas why the cron fails?
<Guest19966> no
<theoceaniscool> GrandPa-G, instead of logrotate, put /usr/sbin/logrotate
<theoceaniscool> GrandPa-G, If you are interested, the problem is that cron does not create the environment, so the variable PATH is not defined (or does not hae the correct value)
<GrandPa-G> I am trying it now. I seem to remember this issue in the far past.
<gamester> Is Boot-Repair still a thing?
<GrandPa-G> theoceaniscool: worked, thanks, now I have to fix file permissions with root vs user
<FManTX> hi
<GrandPa-G> theoceaniscool: I am getting error Ignoring backup.conf because the file owner is wrong (should be root).
<GrandPa-G>  Do I need the conf file to be owned by root?
<theoceaniscool> GrandPa-G, Looks like it
<theoceaniscool> GrandPa-G, Try chown root:root <file>
<GrandPa-G> theoceaniscool: trying it now. Seems strange to do this.
<theoceaniscool> GrandPa-G, It is
<theoceaniscool> GrandPa-G, Maybe the file was created the first time with wrong permissions
<davesidious> Hey folks!  My Ubuntu PC receives its IP information via DHCP.  How can I get it to configure the local dnsmasq to use the DNS server contained within the DHCP information?
<GrandPa-G> theoceaniscool: that worked.
<sruli> i added a udev rule to disable touchpad when usb mouse is connected, i found this rule on the net, it works fine but only after user login, what do i need to change in it to make it work before login(run at boot)? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618265/
<BeachBall> what is currently the best way to manage a ubuntu server from the web?  similar to cpanel but open source?
<BeachBall> i used zpanel, but broke it real good when i upgraded to 16.04
<Aprat> hi
<Aprat> i have problem running Ubuntu in virtual box
<jpd> Aprat: can you be more specific ? I run it all the time in VB
<bitten> agn - usb mouse dead
<Southern_Gentlem> stop feeding it dcon
<subho99> Guys this is not exactly ubuntu related but do you know how to direct more bandwidth to the wifi hotspot that I have created.
<Pici> subho99: try ##hardware or ##networking
<vfw> subho99: We would need to know how you created the hotspot.
<gamester> gregl, hateball: the disk uses GPT.
<vfw> subho99: If you followed online instructions, show us.
<subho99> vfw: Using a wifi adapter
<subho99> The speed is about 800 KBps in my PC
<vfw> subho99: And what does one of the hotspot clients get?
<subho99> But while connected to the network on my Android, the speed hardly reaches 100 KBps.
<vfw> subho99: Not sure there's much we can do about that.
<subho99> vfw: But in Windows, I get at least 600 KBps
<vfw> subho99: For one thing, we do not know why it only gets 100 KBps
<vfw> subho99: As is with most any ISP, speeds fluctuate.
<vfw> subho99: As with any WiFi connection, speeds fluctuate.
<subho99> vfw: Maybe...but still such difference shouldn't be there.
<subho99> I guess I have to do the heavy downloading in my PC
<vfw> subho99: You dont have a wireless router? (Would be better/easier.)
<vfw> https://www.google.com/search?q=buffalo+wireless+router&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<yocs0000> how do i install adobe acrobat on 16.10 64 bit?
<aruns> I a setting SSL enabled website hosted on AWS, using nginx, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and certbot ; I am getting ssl handshake error, ssl test states testing TLS1.0"Assessment failed: No secure protocols supported" my /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default file --> https://p.ngx.cc/ce448901f382b60f  and nginx.conf file --> https://p.ngx.cc/b564eb7500d3cee1 ; Kindly suggest solution to fix this error, its a nginx config related problem i guess, openssl -state -debug flag
<aruns> , see this output >> http://dpaste.com/1MVZN2A
<subho99> vfw: Nah, my withering PC doesn't have a internal Wireless Card.
<subho99> I'll buy a new PC rather.
<vfw> subho99: Don't need one.
<vfw> subho99: Most wireless routers have ethernet connections as well.
<vfw> yocs0000: Any chance you'd be interested in another document reader?
<vfw> !info evince | yocs0000
<ubottu> yocs0000: evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 255 kB, installed size 810 kB
<subho99> vfw: Yeah, but when I plug in my Ethernet cable into the router, my PC can't connect to the internet
<rangemonger> acrobat is an insecure bloatfest
<vfw> yocs0000: http://tutorialforlinux.com/2016/10/04/how-to-install-adobe-reader-on-ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-linux/
<subho99> vfw: You might remember me as I had the problem of installing the USB Wifi Adapter driver on Ubuntu
<subho99> It was a Railink chipset
<yocs0000> vfw: there is a form I do not seem to be able to fill with any other reader ....
<vfw> yocs0000: Ok.
<yocs0000> vfw: thank you!
<vfw> NP
<losacii> hello
<losacii> Donno how to use Xchat, Who can help me?>
<tim-jones-001> On ubuntu server 16.04 and want to enlarge LVM group holding root filesystm ewhen underlying disk /dev/sda has been enlarged on VM to 20gb and have 8gb sda2 extended and 8gb sda5 linux LVM partition 'within' then sda2 partition (sda2 starts at 1001470 and finishes at 16775167 and sda5 starts at 1001472 and also ends at 16775167). If I delete sda2 partition to recreate to expand to accommodate all extra diskspace on /dev/sda disk, what
<tim-jones-001> should I then do about the sda5 Linux LVM partition, which is sitting on top of the sda2 partition?  Will fdisk allow me to create a LVM starting at the same point within the extended sda2 partition? or would I have to use another tool to recreate the sda5 LVM partition?
<vfw> losacii: http://xchat.org/docs/start/
<unGuru_> Helo
<losacii> HI! :)
<losacii> unGuru, hi.
<unGuru_> Does anyone know how to generate free ssl certificate?
<sruli> unGuru_ have a look at letsencrypt.org
<vfw> tim-jones-001:  sda2 is the extended partition which contains sda5
<vfw> tim-jones-001: You should consider gparted
<tim-jones-001> vfw - yes sda2 is the extended partition containing sda5 the LVM partition
<tim-jones-001> I am on server so no GUI
<tim-jones-001> (gparted would seem to be much easier, but not an option on server)
<unGuru_> sruli: I will
<vfw> tim-jones-001: If you delete sda2, you will also delete sda5
<vfw> tim-jones-001: Not totally sure exactly what your end goal is.
<vfw> tim-jones-001: Also not sure you can do what you need to do on-the-fly.
<tim-jones-001> Yes - have done that already and seen that that would happen (but did not write to disk) - hence my question.  Assume that you would have to delete the extended partition in order to expand the partition
<JohnDoe2> Hi, silly question: does anyone know if http://netatalk.sourceforge.net/ is the package that provides afpfsd ? I have a serious memory leak issue I'd like to report. https://s30.postimg.org/8kybpaiu9/memleak.png
<darkblue> i found my browser in ubuntu have bugs
<darkblue> both firefox and chromium
<vfw> tim-jones-001: Please re-state your question.
<unGuru_> darkblue: which browser? :)
<darkblue> firefox
<tim-jones-001> vfw - someone created a vm with a too small root filesystem.  The person who administers the VMWare ESX server then resized the (virtual) disk on which the root filesystem partitions exist.  I wish to bring the extra disk space on the disk into the partition hosting the root filesystem LVM group, so that the server can have enough diskspace on its root partition
<darkblue> when i try to visit some a website,it redirect to another
<Pici> JohnDoe2: From what I can see here, it looks like its aprt of the afpfs-ng source package, which lives here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/afpfs-ng/ also consider filing a bug on launchpad, considering that the last update that afpfs-ng has is in 2013
<darkblue> so embarrassed...
<tim-jones-001> Googled all over, but no examples extending LVM partition on extended partition
<JohnDoe2> Pici oh I see, ok. Thank you so much!
<vfw> tim-jones-001: I'd need to see what you have now.
<vfw> tim-jones-001: sudo fdisk -l | & nc termbin.com 9999
<tim-jones-001> vfw: Disk /dev/sda: 20 GiB, 21474836480 bytes, 41943040 sectors
<tim-jones-001> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<tim-jones-001> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tim-jones-001> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tim-jones-001> Disklabel type: dos
<tim-jones-001> Disk identifier: 0xca2727b6
<vfw> tim-jones-001: I had a similar problem once, and here is what I did. *BUT* I was not using LVM and was not using VM. But may still work for you.  It's totally different.
<vfw> I had 50G / partition, so I resized the largest partition, (which was at the end of the drive), and created an 80G partition for /var/ and moved /old-var/ to it.
<mitchel> hello
<vfw> I know that LVM is for changing partitions on-the-fly, but I just never used it.  Maybe someone else will give you advise.  But if you have enough disk space, making another partition for /var/ is a viable work-around option.
<tim-jones-001> vfw - thanks for suggestion. LVM is supposed to make this sort of thing much easier, but actually it seems to make it much more complicated :-(
<vfw> tim-jones-001: Yea, I konw.  I think that's pretty much why I've never really wanted to use it. I use gpartedLive
<vfw> http://gparted.org/livecd.php  #Because LVM is too hard for me ;)
<tim-jones-001> vfw: Would have been better if the ESX administrator could have created me another logical disk drive and I could have then just added that to the LV group - job done! Just trying to see if there is anything that can be done to get where I need to get from where I am now
<vfw> tim-jones-001: I'm not saying what you are trying to do can't be done, just sharing my experience, (and keeping the conversation alive in hopes that someone will offer advice for you as well).
<humping> i hump things!
<Headle55> hi
<humping> hi
<tim-jones-001> vfw: really appreciate your trying to help.  Been googling and messing around for hours to no avail.  Perhaps it is time just to give up and build the server again from scratch ;-(
<humping> i <3 humping vaginas
<vfw> tim-jones-001: One thing I'm sure of, if you delete sda2, you'll loose sda5 (and all data on it).  So if you have a backup, maybe you can do it, but I dono.... would not advise it.
<Headle55> Hello, I am having some trouble on Ubuntu. Can anyone help me out please?
<vfw> tim-jones-001: I don't know for sure.  I have little experience with VM and less with LVM
<vfw> Headle55: Yes
<sruli> Headle55: please explain your issue as specifically as possible, if someone can they will try to help
 * humping humps someone
<tim-jones-001> vfw - thanks for your help - I have a backup, so I try deleting and recreating sda5 LVM partition and see if I can extend that without first doing the same to the extended partition which hosts it, but that seem illogical and therefore don't expect it to work
 * humping humps denaras 
 * humping humps fenre 
 * humping humps Lildirt and max12345 
<max12345> hey what is "/usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate" and how do I stop it from eating my computing resources whole?
<Pici> humping: stop
<humping> Pici: stop
<teward> max12345: updatedb.mlocate is a process that refreshes the `mlocate` command's locations cache, so `locate SOMETHING` will return something.
 * humping humps teward 
<teward> max12345: if it's eating your resources, you can uninstall the `mlocate` command.
<teward> Pici: can I borrow the ban hammer?
<teward> ;P
<vfw> tim-jones-001: If you are interested, here is what I ended up with after creating new /var/ partition. http://termbin.com/of3e  and http://termbin.com/eh2d
<teward> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<tim-jones-001> vfw: thanks will look :-)
<max12345> teward: thank you :)
<teward> max12345: mlocate *does* index your system, that's probably where the resource usage is coming into play if you have a lot of stuff
<Headle55> Thank you. I am new to this whole Linux OS so expect noob questions from me. I am using Codelite IDE on my Ubuntu 16.10 machine for running c++ applications. One of my recent applications opens a file and reads the data from it. But when I try to run the program through Codelite it won't open the file. When I use the terminal g++ command the progra
<Headle55> m runs fine.
<teward> max12345: *normally* it doesn't take a ton of resources from what I've observed, but I've just started using `find` and such to search my system for files :P
<tim-jones-001> vfw: I have no free space on the disk, as the ESX admin allocated it all to the sda disk on which the root filesystem is sitting on the LV, so what you did is not an option unfortunately
<Headle55> Most of this problems on Windows happens when the application doesn't have administrative permissions. Is there anything like that on Linux too??
<vfw> tim-jones-001: ok
<vfw> Headle55: Yes
<vfw> Headle55: But I've not used Codelite, so don't know about your particular situation.
<Headle55> Okay. But can you please tell me how one gives me administrative rights to a program on Linux?
<monery> Headle55: linux file permissions are grouped into the owner of the file, the group that has access to the file, and finally everyone
<vfw> Headle55: sudo
<max12345> teward: it doesn't freeze or anything but it slows down and makes noise, so I was wondering what was going on. The man page says it's done daily as a cron job, which makes some kind of sense I suppose..
<monery> Headle55: u can do sudo /path/to/file for CLI
<vfw> Headle55: but be careful with it.  Not at all sure it's what you need.
<monery> Headle55: or gksu /path/to/file if its gui
<monery> just throwing sudo/gksu at a program to make it run is not the same as fixing it
<vfw> Headle55: monery has boiled it down for you.
<monery> do you know file permissions in unix/linux?
<Headle55> Not at all @monery
<monery> sudo /home/awesomeop/./troubleprogram idea should be used to see if its a permission issue
<BeautifulBash> how do I make chromium launch with a paremeter from its launch command by default?
<monery> Headle55: file permissions are as follow, read/write/execucute
<BeautifulBash> I want it in my favourites (gnome) but need a parameter for it to work properly
<vfw> Headle55: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<Headle55> @vfw thank you!
<monery> there are many ways to set it, but I like to use numbers..... so I can do if I own the file "chown 777 file" add the values togethe to get the proper file permission.... 4=read 2=write 1=exec...
<vfw> Headle55: And "chmod +x" will add the executible bit.  "chmod -x" removes it.
<monery> vfw: I like the octlet way myself... instead of subtracting or adding, your just setting the value
<vfw> Headle55: chmod +x /path/to/file
<vfw> monery: ..just a simple way...
<mikeymop> i find octets easier as well
<baldpope> has anyone used apt-cacher-ng with acngfs?
<baldpope> was looking for an example specific with the acngfs - but so far havne't found one
<brian_> hi
<Capprentice> Hi! Im trying to run Squid with Tproxy support. All works except clients when sees "my ip" wrong Public IP is shown to them? What could be the cause? The Ubuntu 16.10 kernel by default Supports TPROXY.
<Capprentice> Anyone?
<ikonia> Capprentice: the IP will always be the public IP of the proxy
<Mibix> can ubuntu do raid 1 ntfs arrays?
<Mibix> like software raid
<nicomachus> how do I start lightdm after systemd?
<ikonia> Mibix: it will do meta device software raid
<ikonia> Mibix: you can put whatever file system you want on it - however ntfs would be a poor choice as only ubuntu would be able to use the meta devices, so there would be no benifit to use ntfs
<ikonia> Mibix: it will support some fakeraid devices, but I'd personally advise against it
<ikonia> nicomachus: lightdm will always start after systemd
<Guest6645> dan +R
<ikonia> nicomachus: as systemd is what starts lightdm
<nicomachus> I used to use "sudo start lightdm", but that's the upstart way isn't it?
<ikonia> nicomachus: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<Mibix> well i guess i could format one of the drives to ext4, copy all 6tb over from ntfs and then switch the ntfs to ext4 and mirror them?
<Mibix> would that be the best way
<nicomachus> ikonia: I installed mate one day last week and now it starts up with whatever DM Mate uses
<ikonia> Mibix: what are you trying to do
<ikonia> Mibix: a bit of context would be helpful
<nicomachus> even though I removed (I think) all the mate packages, I just want to make sure I reset lightDM as the default
<Mibix> migrate to ubuntu
<Mibix> but i want this drive in raid 1 for redundancy
<ikonia> nicomachus: ubuntu mate uses lightdm as a greeter too
<ikonia> Mibix: ok - so why would you not make the raid array a linux native file system (apologies if I'm missing the context)
<Mibix> well i already have it on ntfs
<Mibix> so i could i suppose just would take a bit onger
<ikonia> Mibix: ok - how/what is the raid controller on that
<white> Can Ubuntu automatically respond to startup settings automatically? !!!
<ikonia> white: what do you mean, respond ?
<Mibix> there isnt a raid controller, i wanted to do software raid
<ikonia> Mibix: wanted ? you just said it's already on it
<ikonia> or again am I missing something
<Mibix> no there is no raid 1 right now
<ikonia> ahhh it's on an ntfs disk, not an ntfs raid disk
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> Mibix: I assume you have a spare disk ?
<Mibix> ya
<Mibix> i have two 6tb disk one is full
<Capprentice> ikonia: TPROXY, fully transparent. It should spoof the IP.
<ikonia> Capprentice: no, it should not spoof
<white> Does anyone know how?
<ikonia> Capprentice: it should act as a transparant proxy, that is different than masquarade
<genii> nicomachus: apt-get install --reinstall unity-greeter
<ikonia> white: how what
<ikonia> Mibix: perfect, ok my suggestion is.....
<Capprentice> ikonia: Well Im not masquerading.
<ikonia> Capprentice: because thats not what a transparant proxy does
<ikonia> Mibix: build a raid1 array, but mark one disk as "failed" when you build it, so it will build a mirror with 1 disk (and a missing/failed disk)
<Mibix> do i do this in gparted?
<ikonia> Mibix: put a linux file system on it and copy the data across to it, when you are happy it's done and working, hot add the old disk (ntfs) to the array and it will automatically sync the disk data to the second disk as it will be the "mirror"
<Capprentice> Im trying to run a fully transparent proxy.
<white> ikonia:Can you help me with ubuntu?
<ikonia> white: yes, if you ask a quetion, I can try
<ikonia> Capprentice: what is the IP range of the client ?
<ikonia> Mibix: I'm not sure in gparted, you may need to use mdam to create the iniital array with the failed disk
<ikonia> mdadm sorry
<Mibix> hmm
<white> ikonia:Can any program downloaded from the internet for ubuntu adapt?
<Capprentice> ikonia: Client(s), xx.xx.xx.0/222
<ikonia> Mibix: if you need help, just ask but it's not that hard
<Capprentice> ikonia: Client(s), xx.xx.xx.0/22
<ikonia> Capprentice: what's the ip range a public or private
<OerHeks> white, 'any'??
<ikonia> Mibix: back in a few minutes if you need help
<Capprentice> ikonia: Public. xx.xx.xx.xx/30
<ducasse> white: adapt?
<OerHeks> white, use software center please, don't download programs blindly from the internet without research
<ikonia> Capprentice: how are you setting the proxy parameter, I assume you're using it as a http proxy ?
<white> ikonia:For example I downloaded notepad ++ and I could not do the installation anyhow
<iMasturbate> white: White power!
<Mibix> ikonia im not doing it till i get my other drives back up
<ikonia> Mibix: every wise
<OerHeks> white,you notice that ikonia is helping others ..
<ikonia> Mibix: get your backup completed, come back ant help
<iMasturbate> sorry
<ikonia> white: note++ is not a linux program
<ikonia> iMasturbate: please change your nickname
<iMasturbate> sorry
<iMasturbate> BRB when I think of new nick
<Capprentice> ikonia: http_port 3129 tproxy
<Mibix> lmao
<ikonia> Capprentice: not going to work like that
<Mibix> that identd too
<ikonia> Capprentice: you need to stop the x-forward parameter
<ikonia> (if you want to do it like that)
<OerHeks> white,  check out https://itsfoss.com/notepad-alternatives-for-linux/
<white> ikonia:Well thanks for your help I understand now
<Capprentice> ikonia: HTTP traffic is routed through a Router to the Squid Box
<ikonia> Capprentice: that doesn't matter,
<baldpope> not sure I've every seen anyone ask someone else to change their nick, and I'm certain, I've never seen anyone comply with such a request...
<Capprentice> ikonia: How to block x-cache: hit/miss msgs shown in the Header?
<ikonia> hit/miss ? that's squid logs
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with what's being sent out
<Capprentice> ikonia: Hmm... nope.
<white> 0erHeks: thaknk you
<ikonia> hit and miss are squid log events
<Capprentice> ikonia: Try capturing the headers with something like "Live Headers addon in Firefox". You will see whether squid is caching something or missed.
<ikonia> caching ???
<ikonia> you didn't say you where caching
<Capprentice> ikonia: To make things untracable to the end user, these msgs should be hidden.
<ikonia> you said transparant proxy
<Capprentice> ikonia: yes, Im.
<ikonia> you need x-forward disabled
<ikonia> it's that simple
<rizonz> is apache2 on 15.10 a biatch ?
<ikonia> rizonz: could you try to phrase a clear question without abuse
<ikonia> rizonz: do you mean is apache 2 hard to configure ?
<OerHeks> rizonz, 15.10 is EOL, so there could be trouble
<vfw> rizonz: First, install 16.04
<rizonz> ikonia: nah it just doesn accept a thing
<rizonz> it runs but no telnet on port 80 possible
<rizonz> vfw: yeah upgrading now
<ikonia> rizonz: probably a firewall
<rizonz> OerHeks: yeah it was an install because owncloud hand an issue with fpm back the day
<CrackedCracker> Hello guys. Could you please help me?
<CrackedCracker> I messed up some gtk configs (i think) and now I can't find how to revert these changes.
<CrackedCracker> Right now some of my windows have tabs (menus?) like this http://imgur.com/a/4RJLs
<rizonz> ikonia: no no firewall
<ikonia> rizonz: something is blocking it from getting there, or it's not listening on port 80
<vfw> rizonz: /var/log/apache/
<rizonz> ikonia: netstat says it is
<rizonz> vfw: nothing there
<ikonia> rizonz: then it's being clocked/nat incorrectly
<ikonia> as it's not hitting the box
<ikonia> nothing in the log = not hitting the box
<rizonz> and it started after an upgrade months ago, was not busy with this for a while and it was not needed, so first 16.04 now
<vfw> rizonz: /var/log/httpd/error_log
<rizonz> ikonia: it is, I run 300 14.04 servers without any issue int he same network
<rizonz> vfw: nothing, really nowhere something usefull
<lilvim> Hi Ondrej, by any chance did you stop maintaining your php5.5 packages?
<CrackedCracker> Or could you please tell me, where default .gconf lives?
<CrackedCracker> When I remove .gconf and other from my home folder some problems resolve by changing appearance overall
<vfw> rizonz: So that should tell you that it is not apache that is failing.
<rizonz> vfw: apache starts, netstat says ok port 80 (or 443) and nothing possible
<rizonz> further nmo logs
<rizonz> I think this box is just not OK anymore
<rizonz> upgrading atm
<vfw> rizonz: localhost in a browser should tell you something.
<rizonz> vfw: it's a server
<vfw> rizonz: lynx --dump localhost
<rizonz> vfw: upgrading atm
<vfw> rizonz: Ok, just giving you a troubleshooting tip.
<rizonz> vfw: thanks :)
<rizonz> I need to move all servers to 16.04
<rizonz> php7 on 14.04 seems to be a pain still ?
<vfw> rizonz: Correct....
<rizonz> vfw: pity, why actually ?
<vfw> rizonz: You mean why is php7 a pain on 14.04?
<CrackedCracker> Anyone?
<nicomachus> !patience | CrackedCracker
<ubottu> CrackedCracker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rizonz> vfw: yes
<vfw> rizonz: Oh, I dono..
<rizonz> why can't it auth the sssd packages for an 16.04 upgrade ?
<white> 0erHek:I installed and found the link on notepad ++, but I could not figure it out during installation
<ducasse> white: notepad++ is a windows program, not linux
<white> ducasse:https://itsfoss.com/notepad-alternatives-for-linux/ Link address given to me
<SinonX3> does someone know if the sound got fixed already for asus e200ha
<ducasse> white: there are many text editors in the repos, install from the software center
<manaka> XMLF
<white> ducasse:I am trying to follow the instructions but I constantly get the same error I can not find the command
<ducasse> white: what error? and what instructions?
<vfw> white: What exactlty are you trying to do?>"
<sruli> i added a udev rule to disable touchpad when usb mouse is connected, i found this rule on the net, it works fine but only after user login, what do i need to change in it to make it work before login(run at boot)? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23618265/
<KsChoice> Hi there, so my Asus RoG G705JM laptop with integrated intel and nvidia video suddenly lost multi monitor support.. I went to check and lspci no longer shows anything "nvidia".. dmesg no longer shows any reference about nvidia either, not even dmidecode shows anything.. I know that video cards don't just disappear into thin air, so can anybody tell me what happened here? Shouldn't dmidecode or lspci at the very least show the available
<KsChoice> nvidia card? And why would they not show anything at all?
<OerHeks> KsChoice, did you press FN key + monitor internal/external perhaps??
<white> ducasse:The linkte program I gave you tells you how to install it on ubuntu I wrote it in the command processor but I did not
<SinonX3> nobody can help? asus vivobook e200ha sound problem?
<vfw> sruli: It is a configuration that changes a user's experience, so it is limited to the user it is for.
<GnomeKris> So. I have no idea what drivers I'm using on Ubuntu 16.04 because my additional drivers screen looks like this...
<GnomeKris> http://imgur.com/18vmjVZ
<GnomeKris> Anyone have any clue as to what's going on?
<nicomachus> GnomeKris: which driver are you looking for?
<white> vfw:I want to install Notepad ++ ubuntu
<k12> Why are there so many files in my /home/.ecryptfs folder? I'm trying to run a clamscan, and there are thousands of files in that place.
<sruli> vfw: there must be a way to make the udev rule work regardless if user is logged in
<ducasse> white: i need to know what you type and which error you get, post them on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link.
<GnomeKris> Well. I was under the impression that 16.04 came with Mesa drivers, but after digging deeper, I have no idea now.
<OerHeks> KsChoice, Fn + F8 >> http://i2.wp.com/laptopmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DSC05968.jpg
<nicomachus> GnomeKris: sudo lshw
<KsChoice> OerHeks: checking
<ducasse> sruli: not with that script
<SinonX3> ...no sound? ._.
<KsChoice> OerHeks: though.. would that also disable the hardware?
<sruli> ducasse: any chance you can point me to an alternative?
<ducasse> SinonX3: you might want to post your details again, i can't recall seeing them.
<GnomeKris> nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/hbTrBh1h
<OerHeks> KsChoice, it is a hardware key combo, so yes, could well be
<ducasse> sruli: sorry, i've never tried this.
<SinonX3> Asus Vivobook e200ha
<KsChoice> OerHeks: didn't do anything.. I guess it might be a bios issue...? Perohaps the card was somehow disabled there...
<KsChoice> I'll have to reboot, brb
<k12> Is there an explanation at all?
<vfw> KsChoice: Show us the output of lspci.  lspci |& nc termbin.com 9999
<k12> inb4 magic
<KsChoice> vfw: http://termbin.com/49xt
<nicomachus> GnomeKris: I don't seen any mesa drivers.
<GnomeKris> So my pc isnt using my gpu at all then?
<SinonX3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1563110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563110 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound on Asus e200ha, intel sst with cx2072x codec" [High,Confirmed]
<GnomeKris> nicomachus: If it's  not using any drivers for my gpu, then does that mean it's not using my gpu at all?
<vfw> KsChoice: That is a pretty short list.  Is that lspci with no arguments?
<KsChoice> vfw: yeah... That list indeed is.. weird... I executed the line as you specified
<KsChoice> vfw: copy/paste
<white> ducasse: All right
<nicomachus> GnomeKris: it's using the amdgpu drive
<nicomachus> driver
<KsChoice> vfw: I'll check my bios real quick to see if something got disabled.. right back
<vfw> KsChoice: Maybe you are right.  Maybe something in bios settings have been changed...
<nicomachus> GnomeKris: you can see that easier with 'sudo lshw -C video'
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<SinonX3> ah crap dont wanna use win duck again
<SinonX3> but no sound ..
<GnomeKris> OerHeks: was that for me?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: I think my way was easier. :)
<nicomachus> but that works too
<GnomeKris> I agree, nicomachus, your was was much simpler. But that's what I love about linux. More than one way to skin this cat.
<nicomachus> SinonX3: can you state the issue you're having clearly and concisely so that we can try to help you, instead of just complaining about it?
<OerHeks> nicomachus, there are many ways to Rome
<ducasse> SinonX3: according to those comments, there is support planned for kernel ~4.10...
<nicomachus> OerHeks: :)
<GnomeKris> Also, based on the information given. Would you recommend I switch drivers? Which has typically better performance when it comes to gaming?
<nicomachus> GnomeKris: I like the OSS radeon driver, but haven't tried amdgpu
<nicomachus> I just hated fglrx and am glad it's ded
<vfw> dead
<CrackedCracker> Sorry to repost but i can't find anything to work
<CrackedCracker> I installed and then deleted gnome-terminal from gnome3 ppa and in while updating some of configs were messed up, so now nearly any theme's menus in header look like this https://imgur.com/a/4RJLs
<CrackedCracker> What shoud i reset to have back normal appearance?
<GnomeKris> I hated fglrx too. I'm gonna google up some OSS radeon driver info. Back in a few
<CrackedCracker> Sorry, haven't reread that, I hope problem's clear
<nicomachus> vfw: ded > dead
<nicomachus> more memery
<SinonX3> ducasse: wow so i have to wait then?
<ducasse> SinonX3: i don't know, just telling you what the comments in the bug report said.
<ducasse> SinonX3: also, it said 'planned', not 'will definitely be there'.
<CrackedCracker> Guys, could anyone give me just a hint?
<mustmodify> when software tells me to 'apt-get' I typically always prepend sudo because when I don't, I get an error. Are there some situations where a non-root user wouldn't have to use sudo?
<SinonX3> wow never trought that ubuntu wont support a 2016 mainboard..
<SinonX3> ok then waiting
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: did you install any other packages from the ppa, or were some installed as dependencies?
<ikonia> I suspect it's just referencing a style/theme that no longer exists
<ikonia> setting the theme with the tweak tool I suspect would bring things back
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: ^^
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: Oh, thank you.
<CrackedCracker> With gnome-terminal? Yep, i believe libgtk2 or something, I'm not sure, but i can look that up in dependenices and try to remember
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: try ikonia's suggestion first, it's a simple test
<CrackedCracker> ikonia: I tried, reinstalled theme in use (ambiance-flat), then that haven't worked - still same problems, now i removed it completely and swithed to default numix, but it's still the same
<CrackedCracker> I suspect there should be some common config, but can't find any of them
<gus-needs-help> i just installed lxde (not the desktop pkg) on top of ubuntu 16.04 but the DE switcher ubuntu orb on the login screen is missing. what might be wrong?
<gus-needs-help> is there any pkg i may have missed?
<vfw> CrackedCracker: Maybe you should [also] ask #gnome
<vfw> gus-needs-help: yes
<CrackedCracker> vfw: Ok, i'll try now, thank you
<gus-needs-help> vfw what one?
<vfw> gus-needs-help: Still using lightdm?
<gus-needs-help> i think so
<vfw> gus-needs-help: maybe dpkg-reconfigure lxde
<gus-needs-help> vfw: its just the normal ubuntu login screen
<gus-needs-help> ok
<vfw> gus-needs-help: And you *do* get option for lxde.  Right?
<OerHeks> gus-needs-help, see top panel far right, there you should be able to switch too
<gus-needs-help> no i dont
<ioria> gus-needs-help, dpkg -l lxsession
<OerHeks> 'not the desktop pkg' makes me wonder
<gus-needs-help> ioria: what would that do?
<ioria> gus-needs-help, without it, very difficult to start lxde
<OerHeks> wb KsChoice
<ioria> gus-needs-help, dpkg -l lxsession    tells you if that pkg is installed
<gus-needs-help> i just used vanilla lxde not lxde-desktop
<gus-needs-help> ok
<ioria> !info lxsession
<ubottu> lxsession (source: lxsession): LXDE default session manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2+git20160817-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 99 kB, installed size 382 kB
<vfw> gus-needs-help: Maybe just install sddm
<vfw> !info sddm | gus-needs-help
<ubottu> gus-needs-help: sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 271 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<ioria> gus-needs-help,  if not installed,  suo apt-get install lxsession and logout/login
<Tachyon_> on windows, I set up two default keyboard layouts: one for romanian programmers (which is basically the same as US), and standard romanian. I change them by alt-shift-ing. can I do the same of something similar on ubuntu ? thank you
<lol768> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 16.10.
<ducasse> gus-needs-help: is lxde-common installed? did you restart lightdm?
<lol768> I'm on the "Installation type" page. I select "Something else"
<lol768> but "Continue" is greyed out.
<gus-needs-help> hang on a second
<vfw> !info lxdm | gus-needs-help
<ubottu> gus-needs-help: lxdm (source: lxdm): LXDE display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1 (yakkety), package size 108 kB, installed size 527 kB
<CrackedCracker> Should I repost question or something? I'm really stuck and can't even make up something to google
<vfw> gus-needs-help:  Yea, lxdm may be best.  (Not sure that's the problem but...)
<OerHeks> Tachyon_, yes, in ubuntu / unity winkey + space
<Asad2005> I am getting an error in chromuim whenever i go to amazon us or uk saying your connection is not private please help chromium version Version 53.0.2785.143 Built on Ubuntu
<vfw> Asad2005: date
<vfw> Asad2005: firefox
<egon_> chrome
<OerHeks> Asad2005, if they use symantec certificates, it is a known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: try purging the ppa with ppa-purge
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Fix released]
<KsChoice> vfw: Alrighty.. So I rebooted, checked bios, nothing there about video card.. I tried to apply the nvidia current driver, but that failed as well.. ITs as if the video card is no longer there, is this a known issue? I mean, hardward disappearing??
<egon_> here have pussy or not?
<Asad2005> OerHeks: i am on ubunto my pc dat is ok
<vfw> KsChoice: Same output from lspci?
<KsChoice> vfw: yeah
<Asad2005> the error is ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED
<ducasse> egon_: watch your language
<OerHeks> Asad2005, so that bug applies to you to, wait for chromium-browser 54
<vfw> KsChoice: Ok.  If you don't see it in lspci or dmesg, trying to load drivers will not work.
<ppf_> KsChoice: unplug/replug the card
<Asad2005> OerHeks: so for now i can only use firefox?
<KsChoice> vfw: http://pastebin.com/em3ZTpwt
<KsChoice> ppf_: Its a laptop, that is the strange thing here...
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: Thanks, i'll try now
<OerHeks> Asad2005, any browser but chromium, yes
<Asad2005> OerHeks: and when do you thisnk v54 will be released
<gstaniak> anybody using kickstart installs for 16,04 desktops?
<Tachyon_> thanks
<OerHeks> Asad2005, no idea, soon?
<ppf_> KsChoice: it's either switched off in bios (implying you didn't look correctly) or defect
<nomic> autojoin works again
<nomic> thnks
<Asad2005> OerHeks: many thanks
<nomic> mebbe network issue
<vfw> KsChoice: I think it is a hardware issue.
<KsChoice> ppf_: The bios didn't show anything about the video card
<KsChoice> vfw: yeah, that is what its looking like now
<DutchC64> hey people I am struggling with the same thing for 2 years now and right now it is really starting to piss me off
<white> ducasse:http://paste.ubuntu.com/ i posted
<vfw> KsChoice: You might unplug power and remove battery for a while
<ppf_> KsChoice: you can try and reset the bios
<DutchC64> I am trying to get wine to talk to my usb=>serial converter so I can program my radio receiver
<ppf_> and what vfw said
<ducasse> white: the _full_ url
<ppf_> if nother of those work, then the card is broken
<backbox> hi
<KsChoice> vfw: ppf_: Both good options, I'll try them both right now, brb
<CrackedCracker> brb, rebooting
<balbooaaa> is anybody here
<DutchC64> I am really out of options here and about to just give up on the fricking thing
<DutchC64> that radio receiver is the only reason I have an old laptop running windows 98 in my house right now
<ducasse> DutchC64: that probably won't work, use a vm instead
<MadPsy> DutchC64: use a VM, screw wine for that task
<vfw> DutchC64: What is the radio receiver?
<vfw> DutchC64: As MadPsy suggests, wine does not work for everything.
<balbooaaa> DutchC64 indeed it doesn't
<vfw> DutchC64: What is the make and model of the radio receiver?
<white> ducasse:Thank you no more trouble
<DutchC64> vm on an intel Atom 455?
<DutchC64> nah
<CrackedCracker> No luck, although i removed ppa from gnome3-team at all
<vfw> DutchC64: Is it single core?
<DutchC64> the weirdest thing is the fact that I have read stories of other people using the same software with the same radio receiver in wine
<DutchC64> yep
<vfw> DutchC64: What is the make and model of the radio receiver?
<DutchC64> Uniden USC230
<Watakushi3> Hello all? who played Euphoria(visual novel)?
<DutchC64> using a PL2303 based USB=>serial converter
<DutchC64> and it' s seen as ttyUSB0
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: close the application, run 'rm -rf ~/.config/gtk-*' in a shell and try again
<DutchC64> added myself to dialout and even as a last resort to root
<Watakushi3> Why are you all so cleveer?~ :(
<OerHeks> Watakushi3, is that a windows game?
<Watakushi3> MacOS too
<Watakushi3> It is visual novel, not game
<odfhw5bv9s> Hi all! I have installed an emoji font (google-noto-color-emoji) but I don't see that they are rendered. WTF?
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: It's not application specific, but yes, will try now.
<CrackedCracker> Although this folders contain nothing but gtkfilechooser and bookmarks respectively 2 and 3
<CrackedCracker> these*
<vfw> KsChoice: 16.04?
<lol768> okay I managed to get the graphical installer to work
<lol768> How do I add an encrypted swap partition
<vfw> DutchC64: 16.04?
<GnomeKris> What is a decent replacement for compiz? I'm tired of it using up so much cpu and memory.
<xandfury> /list
<xandfury>  
<xandfury>  
<xandfury>  
<xandfury>  
<Watakushi3> What'   s up people
<GnomeKris> I mean, I have plenty of power, but when I game, I'd like to open up a bit more memory for my games to use.
<lol768> well someone knows how to use IRC..
<CrackedCracker> Nope, still the same
<ikonia> CrackedCracker: what is the actual desktop you are currently using
<CrackedCracker> ikonia: Xubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> CrackedCracker: so you're using xfce
<vfw> DutchC64: Did you download the firmware for the SC230?
<CrackedCracker> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> CrackedCracker: create a new user, login as that user, does that new users desktop work
<KsChoice> vfw: reset BIOS, looks like card is back again.. Still not working yet, but at least it shows up in lspci
<ikonia> CrackedCracker: lets find out if it's a system problem or a problem with your users config
<vfw> KsChoice: Ok. Looks like you are on the road to recovery....
<KsChoice> vfw: quick question though: In lspci I do see NVIDIA 3D, but lspci | grep -i vga shows nothing yet.. Shouldn't the video card show up with | grep -i vga as well?
<OerHeks> KsChoice, yes, it should
<lol768> Can I seriously not resize paritions inside the /dev/mapper/sdx_crypt entires in the installer? It's made a 240 GiB swap partition
<KsChoice> OerHeks: well the weird thing is that before the BIOS reset, I did not see any nvidia reference at all
<KsChoice> And now I do see 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M] (rev a2)
<ikonia> lol768: you have to modify the partitions, no the crypt entry
<lol768> I am ikonia
<ikonia> lol768: the crypt entry is an overlay on the partition, so you can't change the overlay size if the partition is the same size
<lol768> it only lets me change the type
<lol768> but it doesn't ask me what size partition I want
<lol768> it just fills the whole thing up with an ext4 partition
<CrackedCracker> Tested with other user, it's all the same, some boxes (like in gksu password prompt) do appear (i believe because of different theme), but it's still the same for tabs/menus in header
<CrackedCracker> oh, and some more clarification - it seems like only boxes arent' drawn, if that helps somehow
<ikonia> CrackedCracker: so I'd guess that whatever your default theme is - it's missing
<CrackedCracker> ikonia: And how do I restore it?
<ikonia> if it's a new user it will use default, nothing custom
<CrackedCracker> ikonia: yep, that's what I think happens
<ikonia> CrackedCracker: I have no idea what the default is - but I'd find out the name of it, and then reinstall the package containing that (don't reinstall it froma  website - use the ubuntu package so it goes to the right directories)
<mgr-4> привіт
<CrackedCracker> ikonia: thanks, i'll try
<ikonia> CrackedCracker: the guys in #xubuntu maybe able to tell you the theme name / package name off the top of their head
<ikonia> CrackedCracker: I don't know it without researching it
<ducasse> i think xubuntu uses graybird by default
<ikonia> there you go
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: oh, thank you so much
<ts_> moin
<CrackedCracker> Unfortunatelly, no luck once again
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: are you still logged in as the new user?
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: Nope, swithced to my usual
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: the different themes under settings -> appearance have little effect on this?
<UnityKris> trying to upgrad amdgpu-pro from 16.30 to 16.50 and I get this error
<UnityKris> http://pastebin.com/gwq7qHmu
<u__> ?
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: Some of them change it, but others don't
<UnityKris> Do I need to remove 16.30 first or?...
<u__> help
<vfw> UnityKris: From what? To what?
<bulletxt> hi, Ubuntu doesn't ship libmail-spf-query-perl anymore. can someone please help my understand what's the new package name?
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: does that mean some of them fix the error?
<shaz> hello
<UnityKris> vfw: updating amdgpu-pro drivers from 16.30 to 16.50
<UnityKris> Not ubuntu versions 16.**
<ilhami> welcome reisio !
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: Not sure "fix", they just change the appearance drastically, so issues are kind of resolved
<UnityKris> amdgpu-pro just happens to have the same version number
<reisio> ilhami: entirely too early in the day for that kind of cheery amiability :p
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: which ubuntu version is this?
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: 16.04
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: xubuntu
<vfw> UnityKris: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<UnityKris> 16.04
<ilhami> hope you'll have a good day, reisio.
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: did you use ppa-purge to get rid of the gnome ppa?
<reisio> y tu
<r00trunner> Can someone please tell me how to allow to display .phps files by apache2? It always tells me I don't have sufficient priviliges to do so. html and php files work just fine.
<reisio> r00trunner: so the source is rendered?
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: yes
<CrackedCracker> maybe i used it wrong, i should check now
<r00trunner> reisio: the .phps is almost equivalent to its .php file. but instead of being executed, the .phps file should just display the source
<reisio> r00trunner: right
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: no, i'm sure that's fine.
<vfw> !info amdgpu-pro xenial | UnityKris
<ubottu> UnityKris: Package amdgpu-pro does not exist in xenial
<reisio> r00trunner: http://serverfault.com/questions/62410/apache-htaccess-phps ?
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: i was just wondering if you could have gotten a gtk upgrade from some ppa...
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: and that is what is breaking things. can you give me the link to the screenshot again?
<UnityKris> vfw, that just means it's not available in the default ppa's. Doesn't mean it cant be used at all.
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: like, before? shouldn't be, i used only ravefinity-project
<vfw> UnityKris: So, are using a ppa?
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: sure, one second
<UnityKris> vfw: There isn't a ppa for amdgpu pro. It's only available by download from the website
<vfw> UnityKris: ok.
<UnityKris> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: http://imgur.com/a/4RJLs
<reisio> aspx <headdesk>
<CrackedCracker> nearly all the boxes disappear
<vfw> UnityKris: http://pastebin.com/gwq7qHmu  is the result of what command?
<r00trunner> reisio: Thank you. It tells me to register an event handler, but it does not mention in which file. Any idea?
<tgm4883> vfw: those look like dpkg errors
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: try 'sudo apt install --reinstall greybird-gtk-theme' if you haven't already
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: https://i.imgur.com/bm41vCQ.png
<CrackedCracker> that's what I mean when "boxes disappear"
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: weird.
<vfw> UnityKris: So you downloaded https://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ubuntu/amdgpu-pro-16.40-348864.tar.xz ?
<tgm4883> UnityKris: I'd try uninstalling the previous driver first
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: Yes, i don't even know what could be causing this
<tgm4883> vfw: no, he downloaded 16.50
<CrackedCracker> afk for a couple of minutes
<tgm4883> vfw: and it looks like he got 16.30 installed
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: either gtk itself is broken, or there is some theme-related settings causing this.
<reisio> r00trunner: be somewhere in /etc, try egrep -ir 'filesmatch|sethandler' /etc/(apache?)
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: Is there any way to reset it? I reisntalled what was upgraded with gnome-terminal, nothing changed
<vfw> UnityKris: tgm4883 Ok. Reading http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: And I can't even find any more configs for themes
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: did you reinstall greybird-gtk-theme?
<vfw> UnityKris: tgm4883 So it says 16.50 is Beta...
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: also look under ~/local/share/themes
<tgm4883> vfw: IIRC, all those drivers are beta
<tgm4883> vfw: also, he doesn't appear to be in the channel anymore, so we can probably stop
<vfw> UnityKris seems to be gone now....
<tgm4883> that or my tab complete is broken
<vfw> tgm4883: Works for you.
<tgm4883> vfw: so based on the output there and the package names, my best guess is that amd changed the naming convention between 16.30 and 16.50 and didn't do the packaging correctly to allow the new name to upgrade/replace the old name
<vfw> tgm4883: Looks like he may need to get rid of the earlier version first.  Not sure.
<tgm4883> vfw: yes that's what I said earlier :)
<monery> anyone know where you can request software to be added to the repositories for your arch when your NOT using i386 or AMD64?
<vfw> tgm4883: Probably true.  Maybe he's fixing it now.
<monery> find it annoying that I can't apt-get telegram
<tgm4883> vfw: basically, dpkg will throw an error if you try to overwrite a file in another package (and the packaging wasn't done to handle that situation)
<vfw> tgm4883: I wonder if there is a dpkg switch to force it?
<tgm4883> vfw: well there is, but I wouldn't do that
<tgm4883> I'd just uninstall the old version first
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: yes, reinstalled.
<vfw> tgm4883: Yea, that's prolly best.
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: what version does 'apt policy libgtk2.0-0' report as installed?
<flyinprogrammer> Ubuntu 16.04.1, 4.4.0-53-generic on EC2; I've added `nohz=off clocksource=tsc`to my kernel command line, and i keep getting Override clocksource tsc is not HRT compatible - cannot switch while in HRT/NOHZ mode, what am I doing wrong?
<flyinprogrammer> switching to tsc works after boot though :/
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: 2.24 ,both installed and candidate
<CrackedCracker> 2.24.30-1ubuntu1
<MonkeyDust> flyinprogrammer  i guess overclocking is beyon the scope of this channel
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: that's the right one. i'm rapidly running out of ideas, i think you should try #xfce - there are a decent number of people there.
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: i don't have ~/local dir at all
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: .local, sorry
<GrandPa-G> If I set up a wifi connect while as user A and put in a password, then I login as user B, the knowledge of the setup seems to be lost. How can I make it work for all users, or better, be setup at boot time?
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: thanks for all the help
<CrackedCracker> there is no theme[s] dir in ~/.local/share too
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: ok, try #xfce, that's my best idea at this point - sorry...
<rizonz> vfw: and fixed!
<rizonz> 15.10 was just a bricked fpm install back the days
<CrackedCracker> ducasse: yes, I will try. Thank you once again.
<CrackedCracker> And thanks for other folks
<vfw> rizonz: What were we working on? (I forgot?)
<voja> .
<confused-headbas> hey can anyone help me with a usb not being recognised issue? :D
<vfw> GrandPa-G: https://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2015/02/16/networkmanager-for-administrators-part-1/
<reisio> confused-headbas: ?
<vfw> rizonz: Ok. Well, at any rate, the upgrade fixed your problem?
<GrandPa-G> vfw: I will read it but it is from 2004, a bit out of date?
<confused-headbas> I have a usb wifi adaptor but ubuntu won't detect it using lsusb, but it does show up under usb-devices
<vfw> GrandPa-G: It's all I could find.  But, that is kind of the way NetworkManager is set up.  A user sets up a connection - which is independent of any other user.
<reisio> confused-headbas: which adapter?
<confused-headbas> TP-Link TL-WN823N
<vfw> GrandPa-G: At least I think that's the way it works.
<ptytty> any new security vulns like initrc shell released at pwnfest
<r00trunner> It simply does not work. Can anyone help me making .phps files accessible by apache2
<confused-headbas> reisio: I know that there are problems with the driver for this device, because I've had it before but this is a newer model of the same chipset I think... but it always was detected by lsusb in the past
<vfw> GrandPa-G: If I remember correctly, wicd was different.
<rizonz> vfw: yap and running PHP 7 now with the same apache.conf
<vfw> GrandPa-G: Not totally sure though.
<confused-headbas> reisio: I'm wondering if there is a way to manually assign a driver to a usb device?
<vfw> rizonz: Oh yea, I remember now.  php7 and apache
<ducasse> ptytty: not on topic here
<GrandPa-G> vfw: I am really running a rack mount server box, but just put a gui on to make setup easier. don't really need to login
<MonkeyDust> r00trunner  try a php channel
<ptytty> ducasse: whats the chan?
<rizonz> vfw: I was on 5.6
<ducasse> !alis | ptytty
<ubottu> ptytty: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<rizonz> vfw: yo you bad admin, remeber more :P
<reisio> confused-headbas: could try https://github.com/christiantroy/TL-WN823N-V2
<MonkeyDust> r00trunner  type   /j ##php  (double #)
<ptytty> ducasse: ubottu: kewl, thanks homme
<alex35> /msg Alis list http
<Capprentice>  If a system has 16 GB of RAM, Xeon E7. What changes should be made except these http://pastie.org/10981822 for highest performance for a Transparent SQUID cache?
<eelstrebor> apparently, lightspark isn't a 100% replacement for adobe flash
<reisio> eelstrebor: y'mean it won't give me security problems?
<reisio> dang...
<eelstrebor> reisio, ?
<reisio> eelstrebor: ?
<eelstrebor> i realize that there are security issues with adobe flash but i installed it on the wife's pc since there is one website that won't run without it - i have pperflash installed but it won't launch the video at that site
<reisio> what site?
<eelstrebor> http://www.teletica.com/en-vivo.aspx
<eelstrebor> can't get it to work in any browser without the adobe plugin
<reisio> eelstrebor: works for me in chromium
<reisio> eelstrebor: also works for me in Firefox, with chrome's flash
<eelstrebor> well, i disabled all the other plugins and it still wouldn't work - i tried on all of my computers and even chrome on my smartphone wouldn't play any videos
<reisio> mmm, maybe it's blocking you by location or something strange like that
<araneidae> After an update, systemd has decided I've now got a startup dependency and has decided not to bother starting my nfs server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620255/
<araneidae> Any suggestions for fixing this, please?
<araneidae> I have an nfs -o _netdev mount in my fstab, no doubt that's contributing...
<reisio> nfs, ew
<araneidae> Eh?
<eelstrebor> reisio, i was getting a region restricted message on the web browser but not on the teletica smartphone app - the smartphone chrome gave that region message also -- both the pc and the smartphone is connected to the lan - strange stuff
<reisio> eelstrebor: sounds like your issue, then
<maddawg2> how come when i tell the installer for ubuntu to download updates during install it doesnt
<reisio> eelstrebor: and if you go to http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x29e3wg directly?
<eelstrebor> the interesting thing is that one day the web browser worked fine and then the next it didn't
<maddawg2> i still have to do a apt-get upgrade
<maddawg2> i would have thought selecting that would save time later
<maddawg2> (as it suggests)
<reisio> maddawg2: you don't want to do that anyway, it introduces so many additional ways for the install to fail
<reisio> maddawg2: update after the base install is entirely done, after you're booted into it
<maddawg2> what?
<eelstrebor> heh, i just removed adobe flash and the website works fine again - strange things happening
<akik> araneidae: found the same error message at https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=184588 there's also one possible solution
<araneidae> akik, hmm.  Looks like a two year old bug has come back again, I guess :(
<akik> araneidae: araneidae although your paste doesn't contain nfs client
<araneidae> I have no idea what the impact of installing DefaultDependencies=False would be, have to say.  Systemd startup seems alarmingly brittle
<schemanic> hey
<akik> araneidae: did you read the systemd logs if they contain more information?
<schemanic> I'm trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 but I'm getting 'failed to download repository information' from the update manager. Wat do?
<araneidae> Yeah, akik, I'm not really very confident of tackling this without causing major breakage.
<eelstrebor> reisio, it's broken again and it won't launch at http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x29e3wg either
<vfw> schemanic: Is your network connection ok?
<schemanic> yep
<schemanic> im talking to you arent I?
<akik> schemanic: when you prepend your line with nick: it means your message is meant for nick
<araneidae> Alas, am not sure which logs to check.  dmesg was informative, but syslog not so much
<akik> araneidae: journalctl -xe
<MonkeyDust> schemanic  the problem may have been for a different machine than the one you're using for irc
<araneidae> ta
<vfw> schemanic: Was apt working ok before?
<vfw> schemanic: Was your 16.04 fully updated?
<araneidae> akik, neither nfs nor remote-fs appear in the output of `journalctl -xe`
<akik> araneidae: you can tail that with "journalctl -f" and try restarting
<schemanic> ah I didn't notice the failure modal had an 'upgrade' button
<akik> araneidae: this could be relevant to you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/setserial/+bug/1452644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452644 in setserial (Ubuntu Wily) "NFSd does not start due to systemd ordering cycle with setserial" [High,Fix released]
<araneidae> akik, restarting my nfs server do you mean?  What's the systemd way to do this?
<araneidae> akik, yes, that looks promising!
<akik> araneidae: systemctl restart nfs-server.service i guess
<araneidae> "Fix Released" 2015-09-24 .. hmph
<akik> araneidae: the bug report mentions that the problem is caused by setserial
<araneidae> akik, well, after running that command I have my NFS server back again.  Damn, each time I restart this box something else doesn't come back and has to be manually massaged
<akik> araneidae: "+ NFSd does not start due to systemd ordering cycle with setserial"
<araneidae> Yeah. That's pretty strange.  What's the setserial service doing?!
<samantha> BONSOIR LE MONDE
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<araneidae> I'm certain I'm not using any serial ports...
<araneidae> What's the systemd command to show the dependencies of setserial?
<xentity1x> I'm trying to login to a computer via ssh. I can ssh into it from one computer but not another. The only difference is the troublesome computer has an ssh key setup. Anyone know what's wrong?
<akik> araneidae: systemctl list-dependencies setserial.service
<araneidae> Hm.  Just shows system.slice, whatever that is
<akik> araneidae: on 16.04 it just output setserial.service
<maddawg2> sigh i'm getting an odd error when i'm trying to install a package
<maddawg2> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdbi-perl/libdbi-perl_1.634-1build1_amd64.deb: Automatically disabled Acquire::http::Pipeline-Depth due to incorrect response from server/proxy. (man 5 apt.conf)
<araneidae> akik, pretty sure I'm 16.04, must have something wonky somehwere
<araneidae> Yes, `lsb_release -d` says "Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS"
<maddawg2> well this is just odd... everytime i install ubuntu i always seem to be geeted with unexpected internal errors
<maddawg2> sigh
<maddawg2> it's like every update something is broken
<maddawg2> god damn ubuntu
<maddawg2> and it keeps quitting the damn package manager
<maddawg2> WTF
<maddawg2> this is a FRESH install... like literally just finished the isntall did a sudo apt-get upgrade and rbeooted
<monery> maddawg2: try a reboot?
<akik> maddawg2: sounds like a ram or hdd problem
<maddawg2> ram or HD problem?
<monery> oh fresh... did u have any problems with install?
<maddawg2> no
<maddawg2> it's def not a ram or hd issue
<akik> maddawg2: try running the live session and see if that works
<maddawg2> i did it worked fine
<monery> sounds more hdd to me then
<monery> or bad copy over
<monery> how many times have you installed the os
<akik> the live session doesn't use the hdd
<maddawg2> i doubt that it's a bad hdd
<maddawg2> it's a brand new server
<monery> brand new doesn't mean flawless
<maddawg2> it was working fine before i ran sudo apt-get upgrade in fact
<araneidae> I understand that systemd creates its own internal config files from what it sees during startup; where does all this stuff live?  I want to hunt down what it's done for setserial
<monery> ok, so something broke... it happens
<monery> what packages did u update
<maddawg2> i dont know which it upgraded
<maddawg2> again it was a fresh upgrade
<xentity1x> I have a problem where I login to a remote machine via ssh. It freezes. Then when I try to log back in the connection times out.
<monery> has this server ever ran ubuntu stable?
<maddawg2> yes monery
<maddawg2> it's actualyl a vm
<monery> what kind of vm
<maddawg2> actually a vm*
<maddawg2> hyper-v
<monery> is the VM set to use host CPU feasutres?
<monery> sorry, features?
<maddawg2> let me see if i can find that in hyperv
<monery> also, is your disk a real disk for an image... was the image fully allocated to you or does it grow as your disk needs grow
<genii> araneidae: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/amd64/setserial/filelist
<monery> if it grew wrong during upgrade process, could be problem
<maddawg2> monery, it's not thin provisioned
<maddawg2> tho it is an lvm
<maddawg2> the ubuntu that is
<monery> lots of stuff happens when you do apt-get upgrade...
<maddawg2> ...
<maddawg2> well i sure hope that doesnt mean it breaks stuff
<maddawg2> i mean it shouldnt on a brand new install
<araneidae> genii, that's odd: when I run `dpkg-query -L setserial` I get a *much* shorter list (3 files in init.d and lib only)
<monery> maddawg2: why...
<maddawg2> because that would be the definition of "unstable"
<monery> why can't crazy stuff just happen when its brand new...
<maddawg2> because that would be unstable
<maddawg2> i mean this is the 3rd time i installed this version of ubuntu
<maddawg2> and same errors
<maddawg2> and i even did it on a whole differnet machine
<monery> naw, it means crazy stuff happens... could have been a power sag in your data center, or at home, or a glitch in the power supply undervolting the host disk...
<monery> ah well two servers breaking is different....
<monery> you never mentioned that ;)
<maddawg2> well the other wasnt a server
<maddawg2> the other was just a standard desktop
<maddawg2> but no vm
<maddawg2> and interestingly the older version of ubuntu works perfect
<maddawg2> 14.04
<maddawg2> and 15.04
<maddawg2> those both seem to work
<maddawg2> it's just when i go to 16.04
<monery> upgrading to 16.04?
<maddawg2> no
<maddawg2> fresh
<maddawg2> i dont do upgrades anymore because everytime i do it break
<maddawg2> it breaks*
<maddawg2> or stuff doesnt work right
<iresf> anyone have had   experience with android studio  on both ubuntu 14.04  and ubuntu 16.04    ?
<monery> I hate armhf upgrades... those break the most ;-(
<maddawg2> its odd it seems to happen when i try to open the ubuntu softaware cetner each time
<monery> maddawg2: I'd like to know more about the CPU's of your two troublesome machines....
<monery> have you tried doing from terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<maddawg2> Intel i5 in one and the server is 2 x 8 core Intel XEON (not sure the family)
<akik> arjenvanderwal: not sure whether disabling setserial would help you but you can try
<maddawg2> yes monery and it waits at "Waiting for headers" for a LOOONG time
<maddawg2> but eventaully completes
<maddawg2> an unsually long time
<Pici> maddawg2: do you use a proxy to connect to the internet?
<maddawg2> nope
<Pici> maddawg2: tor?
<maddawg2> direct connection.. 1gbps
<monery> beat me to it Pici
<maddawg2> no tor
<monery> using repositories in your country
<monery> ???
<maddawg2> should be
<monery> never count on should ;)
<maddawg2> again it's a fresh install so i'd assume thats default
<monery> Canonical's Ubuntu right?
<maddawg2> what?
<monery> not for example Liubuntu, or Ubuntu MATE, elementry.... these are all based on Ubuntu, but not from Canonical
<maddawg2> monery the iso was got from here.. https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<monery> ah so it is true Ubuntu...
<maddawg2> yep
<MonkeyDust> maddawg2  got he whole channel confused
<monery> fresh install and Software Center and apt-get update never work right...
<maddawg2> what?
<squinty> maddawg2, Software & Updates -> Download from -> Other -> Select Best Sever   it will do some tests and pick a good server
<monery> squinty: will that work if you never can run your first update of the repositories?
<maddawg2> shows download from united states
<maddawg2> it's interesting because it seems just "software Center" is causing the problem
<maddawg2> if i open osftware center it immediately closes
<maddawg2> then evnetually i will see an unexpected error window come up
<squinty> monery, I have never encountered such a situation but my guess is it should still work
<Pici> maddawg2: can you try something for me?
<monery> maddawg2: start with rebooting the computer... first thing you do... try "sudo apt-get update"...
<maddawg2> yea i already rebooted
<maddawg2> a number of times
<maddawg2> just rebooted 2 seconds ago in fact
<monery> Pici: what idea u got
<maddawg2> already back
<Pici> maddawg2: sudo apt-get -o Acquire::http::Pipeline-Depth=0 update
<squinty> recommend for 16.04 is apt   sudo apt update
<Pici> maddawg2: is that any faster/
<the_pleiadian> hi guys, i have full-drive encryption running with my 16.04. it only boots with a keyfile from usb stick. it works. but it always has a 90 second timeout, looking for a service named like my stick which doesn't exist. any pointers?
<monery> squinty: doesn't work that well on pi3... can be slower because of the parallel nature of the process
<maddawg2> yes pici but i get "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors."
<maddawg2> that unusual
<Pici> maddawg2: can you try doing the upgrade/install with the same option and see if that helps?
<squinty> been getting that message for a while now....tried switching servers  to see if it makes a difference but it seems to appear regardless of the server used
<the_pleiadian> forgot to mention this happens at booting for me with the keyfile
<maddawg2> ok i am not sure what fixed it but now it's working
<maddawg2> which then leads me to another question... i installed mariadb-server and normally it's suppose to ask me to set up a root password but it didnt
<iresf> anyone know on ubuntu 14.04.3    android studio or  especially java process take 100% cpu to build your sync project  ?
<maddawg2> ok screw it.. not gonna use ubuntu anymore this is crazy
<maddawg2> nothing but errors and no time to sort it out
<ericsysmin> why?
<maddawg2> going to debian
<ericsysmin> ubuntu = great
<maddawg2> at least that i know works
<ericsysmin> what errors?
<maddawg2> dont feel like going through it
<maddawg2> been working on it for 2 hours now
<ericsysmin> been running it for more than 10 years
<maddawg2> and this is a FRESH install
<ericsysmin> without problems
<maddawg2> i had too with older version
<ericsysmin> what version? and what's the problem
<maddawg2> nvm you're late
<ericsysmin> k
<maddawg2> it's hours long to explain
<ericsysmin> if something is hours long to explain, you're not doing a very good job explaining it.
<maddawg2> ok whatever
<maddawg2> if you didnt just get here then you'd know
<maddawg2> but since you just got here you dont
<Pici> maddawg2: good luck with debian.
<maddawg2> so dont worry about it
<ericsysmin> k, good luck
<maddawg2> i'm already annoyed that none of my scripts work in the new version of ubuntu too
<maddawg2> systemd changes and the whole network card renaming thing
<tgm4883> maddawg2: this is the support channel, not a channel for running commentary
<maddawg2> i did ask for help
<tgm4883> maddawg2: exactly
 * mpmc grabs popcorn.
<maddawg2> and i got none
<ericsysmin> anyone here have a good suggested location of a custom service, i need it to support upstart, and systemd, we already have an init.d script, but want to make sure service also respawns on failure
<ericsysmin> ok, so what's the question on renaming your network card
<tgm4883> maddawg2: look, if you want to go use Debian then go do it. It's really no big deal to us.
<maddawg2> there is no question on renaming it
<gtrmtx> hey, so im running the instructions from https://gogs.io/docs/installation/install_from_binary when i cd into gogs and try ./gogs web it says no such file or directory, even though gogs is listed when i ls...whats going on?
<tgm4883> maddawg2: but we really don't need you to clog up the channel
<maddawg2> it's the fact that all my scripts look at a particular naming convention that no longer exists without me renaming the network cards
<ericsysmin> ./gogs will load the file itself , essentially executing it
<maddawg2> which defeats the purpose of automating it so i'd have to redo all my scripts to make it work with the new "ens" crap
<ericsysmin> so if gogs doesn't exist then it will give you that error
<Pici> maddawg2: you can disable the predictive naming thing.
<hggdh> grep Atrelus
<gtrmtx> but gogs does exist?
<maddawg2> so when i asked yesterday and everyone said i couldnt disable that they were wrong?
<iresf> ubuntu can never debian
<ericsysmin> gtrmtx: is it marked as executable?
<gtrmtx> in putty it would show up as green right?
<gtrmtx> if so then yes
<ericsysmin> do a ls -lart
<ericsysmin> -rwxr-xr-x should show up
<ericsysmin> or similar
<gtrmtx> -rwxr-xr-x  1 1000 1000 24963622 Sep  1 06:19 gogs
<gtrmtx> so yeah
<ericsysmin> and you did `./gogs web`
<gtrmtx> yep
<ericsysmin> try just gogs web
<ericsysmin> without the `./`
<gtrmtx> no command gogs found
<gtrmtx> whats frustrating is that it was working
<Pici> maddawg2: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/628217/use-of-predictable-network-interface-names-with-alternate-kernels , the first answer has a bunch of options on how to do this... I'm sorry I'm not sure which option Ubuntu uses right now, I haven't done a fresh install in a while.
<gtrmtx> typing ./gogs web
<tgm4883> maddawg2: a quick search suggests using net.ifnames=0
<ericsysmin> give me a sec
<gtrmtx> k
<gtrmtx> thx btw
<tgm4883> http://askubuntu.com/a/801310
<Pici> tgm4883: ah, thats a better one to save.
<ericsysmin> gtrmtx: worked for me
<ericsysmin> what's your pwd
<gtrmtx> pwd?
<ericsysmin> type pwd in
<ericsysmin> (present working directory)
<maddawg2> well the network card isnt the issue so much right this second because this vm isnt going to need those, but i've been having errors with the package manager and my OS crashing right after a fresh install
<maddawg2> i keep gettign unexepcted error popups
<maddawg2> wants me to send error reports
<maddawg2> gnome crashes
<gtrmtx> `/var/www/gogs/`
<maddawg2> and the software cetner crashes
<tgm4883> maddawg2: you either want help here or you are moving to debian. Please stop teasing us
<maddawg2> ?
<ericsysmin> and you see these right? in /var/www/gogs/: gogs  LICENSE  public  README.md  README_ZH.md  scripts  templates
<maddawg2> you just asked me something and i responded
<ekarakoc> @search mari ruti
<gtrmtx> LICENSE  README.md  README_ZH.md  gogs  public  scripts  templates
<maddawg2> not sure what you mean by "teasing"
<tgm4883> maddawg2: we didn't ask you anything
<_antrix_> Hi, I wanted to use the sim card WWAN on hp elitebook 8440p. I dont know how to configure it on ubuntu 16.04
<maddawg2> you're right you responded with how to disable the autonaming
<maddawg2> but that's not even the problem i'm having
<maddawg2> that was an aside note
<tgm4883> maddawg2: and by teasing, I mean you already said you didn't want help and that you were moving to Debian. So please stop clogging up the channel and just do it already
<maddawg2> i never said i didnt want help
<ekarakoc> @search mari ruti
<maddawg2> i said i wasnt getting help
<maddawg2> there's a difference
<nicomachus> ekarakoc: what are you trying to do?
<vfw> gtrmtx: What are you trying to do?
<nicomachus> heh
<maddawg2> the help being provided obviously wasnt working
<tgm4883> 11:31 AM <maddawg2> ok screw it.. not gonna use ubuntu anymore this is crazy
<maddawg2> i mean it's literally a FRESH os how can there be so many problems?
<maddawg2> on 3 seperate machines
<gtrmtx> im trying to init gogs
<nicomachus> maddawg2: probably an issue with the original installation image
<nicomachus> or medium
<maddawg2> the md5 checks out
<maddawg2> so maybe it's messed up on ubuntu's site?
<vfw> gtrmtx: what is gogs?
<tgm4883> maddawg2: user error then?
<_antrix_> Hi, I wanted to use the sim card WWAN on hp elitebook 8440p. I dont know how to configure it on ubuntu 16.04
<nicomachus> but if the USB drive is bad, or a bad disc.
<gtrmtx> vfw, gui for git
<maddawg2> tgm4883, or i think doing sudo apt-get upgrade broke it
<gtrmtx> think internal github
<Pici> maddawg2: If the option I gave you fixes the apt issue, the actuall issue suggests that theres something weird with your internet connection. some sort of proxying is going on with a server that does not support http pipelining.
<tgm4883> maddawg2: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor
<maddawg2> because as i said it was a fresh setup and i made it to desktop
<ericsysmin> http://pastebin.com/mXXKXKMj
<maddawg2> as soon as i ran that it broke everything
<vfw> gtrmtx: Ok, I don't know about gogs
<maddawg2> 3rd time in a row
<ericsysmin> gtrmtx: try that
<maddawg2> i mean the older ubuntu installs fine
<nicomachus> maddawg2: what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<maddawg2> i was trying to do 16.04LTS
<nicomachus> 64 bit or 32?
<maddawg2> i have 14.04 and 15.04 both working
<maddawg2> 64-bit
<nicomachus> 15.04 is EOL
<tgm4883> maddawg2: is it more likely that apt upgrade broke it and that you are the only one that bothered to report the issue here, or that there is some sort of hardware/user error?
<maddawg2> i know
<maddawg2> thats why i'm trying to do 16.04
<maddawg2> i'm upgrading my stuff on the older versions to the newest
<nicomachus> wait
<nicomachus> upgrading or a fresh install?
<gtrmtx> ericsysmin, thats basically what i did, except i did tar -zxvf
<maddawg2> but upgrading it from 15.04 to 16.04 broke it
<maddawg2> so i did a fresh install
<maddawg2> and that isnt working either
<maddawg2> nicomachus, tried both got different problems with both
<Nesty> hello
<vfw> maddawg2: You can't upgrade from 15.04 to 16.04
<nicomachus> ^ right
<maddawg2> which i discovered
<maddawg2> hence why i'm trying to do a fresh install
<nicomachus> and to do a fresh install then, you would have to completely write over the disk or create a new partition for it. are you doing that?
<maddawg2> and that installed
<vfw> maddawg2: Good.
<maddawg2> but as soon as i did sudo apt-get upgrade it broke
<gtrmtx> wait
<maddawg2> now i get to desktop and i get system crashes
<gtrmtx> i think i may know what i did
<nicomachus> maddawg2: did you check the sources.list before upgrading?
<tgm4883> maddawg2: ok, so you do a fresh install. That works. You then do an 'apt-get upgrade' and it breaks. What does "it breaks" mean?
<gtrmtx> let me test y theory
<gtrmtx> my*
<vfw> maddawg2: what error do you get from sudo apt-get upgrade?
<maddawg2> tgm4883, i get unexpected errors and gnome crashes
<maddawg2> i dont get an error with the command in fact it appears to work
<maddawg2> but then after i reboot things wont open
<maddawg2> and gnome crashes
<maddawg2> and i get unexpected errors and it wants me to send system reports
<tgm4883> maddawg2: gnome crashes or unity crashes?
<vfw> maddawg2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maddawg2> gnome is what the error said
<maddawg2> i pasted the error a bit ago... i 'd have to find it
<maddawg2> i dont have it up right this second
<ericsysmin> gtrmtx: ok, let me know
<nicomachus> maddawg2: you did a fresh install and then immediately apt-get upgrade? no apt-get update first?
<maddawg2> nicomachus, no i did sudo apt-get update too
<vfw> maddawg2: What errors do you get?
<maddawg2> besides taking an abnormal amount of time sudo apt-get update worked
<maddawg2> vfw i got no error when i did either
<maddawg2> the errors came after the upgrade completyed
<vfw> maddawg2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> maddawg2: See if it finishes without errors
<maddawg2> it does
<maddawg2> it has
<maddawg2> but the OS crashes
<gtrmtx> ericsysmin, figured it out...im dumb
<maddawg2> the erros are all in the gUI
<maddawg2> not in the command
<ericsysmin> gtrmtx: what was it? I am curious
<gtrmtx> i was trying to use 32 bit and i needed 64 bit
<maddawg2> after i ran those is when it errored out
<ericsysmin> gtrmtx: ah, that would cause it
<gtrmtx> i thought 64 bit machines could run 32 bit programs though?
<maddawg2> as ui mentioned.. software center reefuses to open
<vfw> gtrmtx: They can.
<vfw> gtrmtx: When or if it is necessary.
<maddawg2> and just randomly with nothing running i get unexpected system errors and it asks for me to send a report
<maddawg2> i had like 40 of those pop up
<tgm4883> maddawg2: you keep saying the OS is crashing, but keep mentioning errors regarding gnome. Sounds like a few things in gnome aren't working right. So let me ask you this. Is it currently installed and (as you call it) broken?
<gtrmtx> but bash wouldnt run when i had the 32 bit version
<gtrmtx> i HAD to use the 64 bit
<ericsysmin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-32-bit-app-in-ubuntu-64-bit
<maddawg2> tgm4883, yes i get unexpected errors and it needs to send a report
<xentity1x> Hi, I'm having a problem where I'm trying to ssh in to a remote machine. I'm testing on two different machines: one local the other a digital ocean vm. I am successful with the digital ocean vm but the my local one times out. What gives?
<ericsysmin> you need the packages to process 32bit code
<maddawg2> then i get a crash referring to gnome
<maddawg2> two different messages
<tgm4883> maddawg2: ok, when you installed, you said this is a fresh install not an upgrade. Did you wipe your home directory?
<nicomachus> xentity1x: the local one should use a local ip, the droplet should use an external ip
<maddawg2> and also the machine freezes up
<maddawg2> yes it's a whole new VM
<maddawg2> nothing on it at all
<nicomachus> xentity1x: so the same ssh command won't work from both
<vfw> xentity1x: Sounds like a network problem.  Can you ping it?
<maddawg2> no home directory to write over
<maddawg2> interestingly i just installed ubuntu on my vmware esxi server and did all that it works
<maddawg2> if i move it to hyperv it does not
<maddawg2> or rather if i install it on hyper-v
<nicomachus> maddawg2: this is VM???
<maddawg2> yes
<tgm4883> maddawg2: and did you install the hyper-v stuff?
<nicomachus> you completely failed to mention that.
<maddawg2> no i didnt
<tgm4883> (I'm assuming there is hyper-v stuff to be installed)
<g2> omg the hls :P
<maddawg2> i said it was awhile ago
<maddawg2> i also tried to install it directly to a dell desktop tho with no vm and had same issue
<maddawg2> as what i had in hyper-v
<maddawg2> but if i do it in vmware esxi it's fine and works as intended
<vfw> xentity1x: If you can ping the IP address ok, see if it is answering to port 22.  namp -p 22 192.168.x.x
<tgm4883> maddawg2: ok, so ESXi works fine and Hyper-V and some dell desktop it breaks?
<maddawg2> two dell desktops yes
<maddawg2> and hyper-v
<maddawg2> Dell Optiplex 7010 and Dell Optiplex 7040
<tgm4883> maddawg2: see this is good information to have.
<maddawg2> but the vm is on an HP server... gotta check the exact model
<maddawg2> well i explained this all at the begining of my problem
<MonkeyDust> maddawg2  several hours ago... people have left and others entered in the mean time
<xentity1x> vfw, i actually cant ping it from either
<tgm4883> maddawg2: that's all fine and everything, but it would really help if you had typed this out in a single concise statement, that way when new people enter it's easy to refer back to
<vfw> xentity1x: Sounds like a network problem.
<xentity1x> nicomachus, sorry i dont understand. I was actually able to ssh in from my local an hour ago. Then the connection froze and I was unable to reconnect.
<vfw> xentity1x: If you can not ping it, you will not be able to establish a secure shell with it.
<xentity1x> vfw, why would i be able to ssh in from the digital ocean vm but not be able to ping it?
<vfw> xentity1x: Different network maybe?
<tgm4883> xentity1x: where is the server you are trying to SSH to?
<tgm4883> vfw: also, lots of places block ping, so that may not really be a good test
<xentity1x> tgm4883, it's on a university campus.
<vfw> tgm4883: nmap then
<tgm4883> xentity1x: maybe your IP is banned
<nicomachus> xentity1x: ahhh... on a university campus that can be tricky. they may not have port forwarding set up, might be blocking IPs from droplets, who knows.
<ericsysmin> if I had a shell script that i used to use as an init script, but now want it to work for systemd and upstart as well, where should I put it /usr/sbin/ or /etc/init.d?
<vfw> xentity1x: nmap -p 22 ip.add.ress.here
<nicomachus> ericsysmin: give this a read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<jbo> Hi there -- I have a problem with my gfx drivers that blanks the screen during boot. I need to get to a terminal-only boot which has networking support so that I can install/reinstall stuff through apt. I'm using "text systemd.unit=multi-user.target nomodeset" on the kernel command-line in grub, but it's still starting X. What am I missing?
<jbo> augh, must have mis-typed -- it just worked :P
<nicomachus> jbo: hit Alt+F1-F6 for a TTY
<vfw> xentity1x: nmap -P0 -p 22 ip.add.ress.here  #If you suspect ping is blocked
<jbo> nicomachus: working now, but for reference, whatever was breaking gfx was completely disabling the monitor, even for ttys (modesetting, most likely)
<vfw> !nomodeset | jbo
<ubottu> jbo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vfw> jbo: But, you can't even get a console tty?
<jbo> vfw: not in a normal boot, no.
<vfw> jbo: I dono then
<jbo> I've got one now - I think that in the kernel CLI I tried "systemctl" not "systemd" -- saw the mistake when I re-typed it here.
<ericsysmin> nicomachus: found my answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/308045/differences-between-bin-sbin-usr-bin-usr-sbin-usr-local-bin-usr-local
<WeiJunLi> qemu users?
<akik> !ask | WeiJunLi
<ubottu> WeiJunLi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WeiJunLi> akik: im trying to run qemu vm manually but cant figure out what's missing, http://dpaste.com/1KCS9ZM
<tomreyn> WeiJunLi: is this a syntax your shell or quemu-system-x86_64 understand? qemu-system-x86_64 []string{"..."}
<WeiJunLi> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> i woiuld expect it to only accept dash type characters
<tomreyn> i woiuld expect it to only accept dash type parameters
<WeiJunLi> you can take the []string syntax and just keep with the {...}
<WeiJunLi> the output is the same
<WeiJunLi> as you can see on the log the output is directly from qemu
<tomreyn> sure, it just doesn't understadn the parameters
<tomreyn> possibly due to shell expansion
<WeiJunLi> what do you mean by shell expansion?
<tomreyn> hmm ignore that, i was mistaken
<tomreyn> still, if it doesn't work as expected, i'd try with just dash based parameter syntax
<rektide_> i added a keyring into /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d, and now all my repos in apt tell me GPG error: At least one invalid signature encountered. How can I debug this? :/
<Younder> Startup shell code under /etc/init.d uses dash which has  posix shell suntax, yes.
<zartarr> anyone know what DEV=/dev/mmcblk0 means?
<Younder> Looks like a SD card driver
<akik> zartarr: that sets the shell variable DEV
<tomreyn> WeiJunLi: so my suggestion is to try this http://pastebin.com/raw/Nki5r1kb
<WeiJunLi> tomreyn: just a sec, some connection issues
<WeiJunLi> pretty slow connection
<Younder> It's RasPi that by default boots from a SD card. so it would seem more natural there.
<rektide_> zartarr, Younder: onboard NAND ("flash" memory) can also appear as /dev/mmcblk devices, but yeah, most often seen is just a SD card
<jon2> royal mail delivery of lost penis pump and 10 playboy magazines, dax did you lost in heathrow airport? retweet @team drpeater said funch and dax share same penis pump?
<jon2> :D
<jon2> haha
<nicomachus> !ops | jon2
<ubottu> jon2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<jon2> royal mail delivery of lost penis pump and 10 playboy magazines, dax did you lost in heathrow airport? retweet @team drpeater said funch and dax share same penis pump?
<jon2> nicomachus: ops!
<jon2> :D
<jon2> nicomachus: did u share it too?
<OerHeks> kiddo, please move to an other network than #freenode, thanks
<jon2> royal mail delivery of lost penis pump and 10 playboy magazines, dax did you lost in heathrow airport? retweet @team drpeater said funch and dax share same penis pump?
<jon2> :D
<nicomachus> thanks dax
<c0ff33> Hi, someone has experience with Ubuntu on Samsung np740u3e with discrete GPU?
<popey> c0ff33: unlikely
<popey> oh, maybe :)
<popey> c0ff33: any specific issue?
<c0ff33> popey: actually I want to disable this useless piece of crap...
<c0ff33> but there is no hardware switch/bios setting to this
<c0ff33> *to do this
<popey> yeah, I don't know how you can do that either, sorry.
<c0ff33> Think it's time for new laptop...
<popey> there's a setting you can flip on boot, you could try that though
<popey> radeon.modeset=0 on the grub command line
<popey> basically edit /etc/default/grub and add the above to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<popey> worth a try
<c0ff33> Thank you very much
<c0ff33> I will check in a moment
<deco_> Any suggestions to VPN service
<popey> deco_: i use lantern
<popey> https://getlantern.org/
<vfw> deco_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<OerHeks> popey, c0ff33 if nomodeset does not do the trick, try runpm >> http://askubuntu.com/a/780967
<c0ff33> Will report on results in a second
<c0ff33> Hope that this crap will stop draining my battery
<c0ff33> OerHeks: Thanks
<nicomachus> deco_: here's a nice, handy comparison chart: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJTvWT5RHFSYuEoFVpAeQjuQPU4BVzbOigT0xebxTOw/htmlview?sle=true#gid=0
<nicomachus> deco_: sorry, apparently it moved: https://thatoneprivacysite.net/
<matej_> hi guys, I have only ubuntu installed on my HDD.. now I want to format HDD and install win7 only but my USB liveCD with win7 is not recognised .. do I need something to do before installing win7?
<Exterminador> guys i've added a ppa via sudo add-apt-repositiory. now how do i do the reverse? to remove it?
<nicomachus> !ppa-purge | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Exterminador> nicomachus, thks
<nicomachus> matej_: you'll have to shut down the machine and then boot into the live USB
<nicomachus> matej_: and after that, you'll have to ask the #windows guy, because you won't be on Ubuntu anymore.
<matej_> nicomachus, yes, but it is not recognised
<nicomachus> what do you mean it's not recognized?
<nicomachus> you can't boot from the USB?
<c0ff33> popey: radeon.modeset apparentlly worked
<matej_> nicomachus, when I press to boot the USB, it wont do that.. i can only boot to ubuntu grub
<c0ff33> popey: will check effect on battery life, thank you
<nicomachus> matej_: is this UEFI or legacy boot?
<stefg> matej_: so you have to check your bios/uefi settings to boot from usb, and make sure that the usb thumbdrive is actually bootable.
<matej_> nicomachus, UEFI i think... i will try legacy but dont know if CSM enabled or disabled?
<matej_> stefg, hot to check if its bootable?
<stefg> matej_: the simplest method would be to try it on another machine...
<matej_> stefg, im gonna try that, thx
<Guest7114> doh
<popey> c0ff33: wow! good news
 * deco_ munched all my bandwidth
 * deco_ for all we know it was 400 pound haxhor
<matej_> stefg, dont work, but in windows, it shows "autoplay" and "install" option so I can install from the system but not after rebooting.-- I used unetbootin to create liveUSB, is there any other program to make liveUSB?
<nicomachus>  rufus
<nicomachus> or the ubuntu "Startup Disk Creator"
<matej_> nicomachus, thx, i try rufus
<OerHeks> unetbootin can make issues indeed, try rufus, or etcher universal mac pc http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<stefg> matej_:  unetbootin might have problems  able to make a *windows* bootable stick. I'd search the web/ask windows guys how to properly make a win7 bootable installer usb-stick ..
<OerHeks> etcher might work for win isos too
<OerHeks> no negative feedback up to now
<akik> matej_: you can create the win7 usb stick in ubuntu with these commands https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/how-to-create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-stick-in-linux/
<OerHeks> (for win iso)
<stefg> BTW... in reality i'd not install win7 to bare metal anymore, except maybe for a 'wintendo'
<matej_> thx guys, i try rufus and then in case it wont work out, ill try other methods
<matej_> stefg, why?
<xentity1x> I'm trying to run a command when i login into an ssh shell using the -t command line option: ssh server -t "workon keras_projects". I get the error bash: workon: command not found. Anyone know why? If I try to execute the commmand manually after login it works.
<allemanm> jo
<stefg> matej_: because i find (not surprisingly) linux in general and espesially ubuntu to be the far better OS... but your mileage may vary. and beauty is in the eye of the beholder..
<allemanm> what ist his?
<allemanm> just joined linux
<stefg> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<akik> allemanm: what is what?
<allemanm> hex chat
<allemanm> just a communication tool?
<allemanm> to talk to strangers?
<akik> allemanm: how did you manage to join this channel if you don't know what irc is?
<allemanm> haha
<allemanm> uhm
<akik> allemanm: this is a volunteer support channel for ubuntu
<Pici> akik: it joins here by default.
<akik> Pici: what joins here?
<Pici> akik: hexchat
<akik> Pici: oh ok
<deco_> theosophical* eww
<xentity1x> I'm trying to run a command when i login into an ssh shell using the -t command line option: ssh server -t "workon keras_projects". I get the error bash: workon: command not found. Anyone know why? If I try to execute the commmand manually after login it works.
<allemanm> i just clicked join
<matej_> stefg, yes ubuntu is great system but my network card is not friend with linux and I have lot of problems with wifi and ethernet connection
<matej_> stefg, so after 6 months on ubuntu im forced to go windows :(
<stefg> matej_:  yeah, common problem. If you intend to run linux make sure you have hardware that works with it. Get a thinkpad or some ubuntu/linux preinstalled machine. I'm p*ssed by the situation e.g. with the ALX-driver as well.. But i rather change hardware than the OS
 * deco_ thinks its the comrade fatueges
<stefg> xentity1x: so it's the environment.  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/216202/why-does-an-ssh-remote-command-get-fewer-environment-variables-then-when-run-man
<stefg> xentity1x: try making a "proxy-script" in your home dir that just contains that command /but with the full path/ to your 'workon' script
<Slown> Hi guys
<Slown> can someone tell me what's the differences between lts version and debian ?
<stefg> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Slown> what kernel is used with ubuntu 16.04 lts please ?
<Slown> the latest please
<stefg> uname -a
<stefg> Linux alpha 4.4.0-53-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 15:59:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Slown> thanks stefg
<baraba> is ti possible to update openssl on 16.04 lts to >= 1.1.0 version
<nicomachus> baraba: probably not, 16.10 is only on 1.0.2g
<Slown> what DE are supported on the LTS version ?
<nicomachus> baraba: backport on that is going to take awhile
<deco_> is ubuntu a debian distro, whats so special about debian
<nicomachus> Slown: all kinds
<knittel> i've got a prob
<deco_> I wont fussle around.
<nicomachus> deco_: see the factoid above. Ubuntu is built on the foundation of debian
<baraba> debian testing already has 1.1.0, nicomachus
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<knittel> i cant install plasma 5.6 on ubuntu 16.04 :(
<knittel> 32 bits
<nicomachus> baraba: and that's fine, ubuntu doesn't.
<deco_> u used to be drawn to debian first server enviroment
<Slown> Is php7 supported by ubuntu 16.04
<deco_> maybee!
<Slown> ?
<OerHeks> Slown, yes
<Pici> Slown: yes, its in the repositories.
<Slown> official ?
<knittel> hello oerheks
<Slown> or backport
<tgm4883> Slown: do you have a support question? These aren't really support questions
<OerHeks> see the releasenotes
<nicomachus> !info php7 | Slown
<Pici> tgm4883: sure they are.
<ubottu> Slown: Package php7 does not exist in yakkety
<nicomachus> err...
<knittel> ubuntu not compatible with a certain "telepathy"?
<Slown> exist or not ?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#PHP_7.0
<nicomachus> !info php7.0 | Slown
<ubottu> Slown: php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.8-3ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 5 kB, installed size 62 kB
<Pici> !info php xenial
<tgm4883> Pici: eh, if you say so
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
 * deco_ looking console tweeks for "irssi"   
<Pici> deco_: you may want to ask #irssi then
<nicomachus> deco_: check with #irssi
<deco_> pici, Ty.
<Slown> that's a great news
<Slown> so it's supported
<Slown> thanks
<knittel> install-kde-plasma-5-in-linux/
<knittel> i want to do this but it wont
<nicomachus> knittel: is it giving you a specific error?
<knittel> does the terminal keep the "history"?
<Slown> so is it better to go with an LTS version or an ordinary one ?
<deco_> knittel, sometimes
<Slown> I'm using ubuntu for web stuff
 * deco_ der#
<nicomachus> knittel: yes, in .bash_history
<knittel> yes always it cant install something wich is called "telepathy" something
<stefg> !LTS | Slown
<ubottu> Slown: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<knittel> its quite a lot of time, so i need to start all over
<Slown> stefg, LTS is better ?
<\9_> knittel: it's a known issue, you need to run a few commands for it to work
<MonkeyDust> knittel  looks like you need a ppa http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<nicomachus> LTS is better if you want a more stable system that will work for awhile without a lot of updating
<\9_> MonkeyDust: no the dependencies are screwed up
<Slown> ok
<\9_> MonkeyDust: has been since 16.04 and ubuntu still hasn't bothered to fix it
<MonkeyDust> o
<MonkeyDust> ok
<knittel> ok, tx and i need to uninstall the other 1st?
<knittel> or simply "overinstall it?
<nicomachus> \9_: is there a bug report?
<\9_> try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/621284/unmet-dependencies-when-trying-to-install-kde-plasma-5-3-on-ubuntu-15-04
<bokrass> Hello everyone !
<Slown> unity or xfce ?
<deco_> hi bokrass
<Slown> who is the most friendly
<stefg> Slown: for Joe Average i'd say yes. If you don't need the bleeding edge (and don't like to bleed) stay with LTS. the in between versions only have 9 months of support...
<\9_> nicomachus: i surely expect there to be for the inability to install kde for the past 1.5 years
<nicomachus> Slown: that's user-preference
<Slown> who is more stable ?
<deco_> bokrass you got a question.?
<nicomachus> \9_: haha, just making sure. you never know...
<knittel> thanx all, i go 2 check it out
<\9_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<stefg> Slown: as you've guessed the LTS versions
<nicomachus> Slown: it's personal preference. both are stable. up to you.
 * deco_ ask's
<tomreyn> hi bokrass
 * deco_ munched my bandwidth
<Slown> xfce is much lighter ?
<bokrass> Tech question: why is udev reading rootfs's /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and not Systemd's set ? (/etc/systemd/network) ?
<Slown> right ?
<nicomachus> yes
<Slown> yeah and what about the minimal edition
<nicomachus> deco_: if you don't have an ubuntu question, then please stop clogging the channel with pointless statements.
<bokrass> (inredible this place is by far the most animated chan )
<Slown> LTS version
 * stefg chuckles at nicomachus' comment... Not everything declared 'stable' by canonical is so in real life... but that's a different story
<Slown> exists or not ?
<nicomachus> stefg: you don't think Unity or xfce are stable....?
<sintre> you can still upgrade lts , plus if you want go on to upgrade from there to newest idf you want
 * deco_ nico ill run ubuntu past ghost.. sits back
<Slown> who said that ?
<Slown> stefg did you said that both of them aren't stable
<akik> \9_: is that the problem when you try to install kde when you originally installed unity ?
<\9_> akik: yes
<nicomachus> Slown: they are stable. He's wrong.
<Slown> so If I take the lts version
<Slown> and when you compare that to the debian current stable
<Slown> why the lts is more bleed edge
<Slown> even with the lts stuff
<\9> because ubuntu is not debian
<Slown> did you notice that fox ?
<nicomachus> Slown: Ubuntu is not going to be bleeding edge.
<Slown> I mean more recent
<Slown> that debian
<Slown> I'm not talking about bleeding edge
<nicomachus> yes, probably.
 * deco_ mandriva!?
<deco_> heh
<Slown> \9 you agree on that ?
<Slown> please argue my friend
<jpmh> using lubuntu 14.4 - SOMETIMES when using LXTerminal with a bash shell, I am having issues with the set -o vi, which I have set in my profile.  The "editing" seems to have the cursor in the wrong place.  ANy ideas?
<nicomachus> Slown: this is really a discussion for ##linux. You can come back here after you have Ubuntu installed.
<\9> i don't understand what i'm supposed to argue about
<Slown> yeah the guys on ##linux think that I'm trolling
<nicomachus> he wants us to pick his setup for him, and that's not on-topic for this channel.
<Slown> they said why are you trolling dude
<tgm4883> nicomachus: apparently we allow this chat now...
<Slown> we are going to kick your ass
<Slown> I was pretty scared
<Slown> I have to said that
<tgm4883> Slown: what are you trying to do
<nicomachus> tgm4883: until an op tells me that, I'll keep shoving people out that are off-topic. :)
<knittel> it refuses to work, always an error code
<tgm4883> nicomachus: ask Pici
<stefg> Ok... to clear the confusion: All *released* versions of ubuntu are declared 'stable'. But experience shows that the ubuntu release quality is somewhat questionable given the little manpower and fixed release dates of new versions. In general it's always best to wait for the ".1" versions of any piece of software  if you are interested in stability
<stefg> ... not only for ubuntu
<Slown> tgm4883, I'm just talking man
<tgm4883> stefg: that's always been the case for everything, it's not limited to software development
<stefg> right
<tgm4883> Slown: then maybe you want #ubuntu-discuss
<bokrass> ...so any idea ?
<OerHeks> stefg, proffesionally yes, you should wait for the point release, lts upgrade does that in ubuntu.
<Slown> so what do we have
<nicomachus> Slown: install whatever you think is best. We can't make that decision for you.
<Slown> I know that
<Slown> I'm just asking
<knittel> hey, i have 16.04
<tgm4883> Slown: please take this to #ubuntu-discuss
<knittel> i still need to upgrade?
<Slown> guys please follow me on #ubuntu-discuss
<OverCoder> Hello everyone
<Slown> free candy for you
<Slown> xD
<OverCoder> I'm building a package for my PPA
<OverCoder> https://launchpad.net/~overcoder/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat
<stefg> knittel: actually that's 16.04.1 after a dist-upgrade (so it comes in automatically)
<OverCoder> The problem is that I uploaded a malformed upstream tarball accientally
<OverCoder> Now, I've put the right upstream, I dumped the version in the changelog, built and uplaoded
<OverCoder> It's refusing to build
<OverCoder> File hexchat_2.12.4.orig.tar.xz already exists in HexChat, but uploaded version has different contents.
<Slown> ubuntu budgie is it official guys ?
<Slown> I really like the DE
<OverCoder> The troubleshooting page only suggests using the old tarball
<tgm4883> Slown: please take this to #ubuntu-discuss
<Slown> ok
<\9> knittel: 16.04 is the current lts so you'll be fine for the next 5 years
<OerHeks> apt update & apt upgrade yes
<nicomachus> apt full-upgrade* :D
<knittel> Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<knittel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<knittel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop_4%3a5.6.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_i386.deb
<knittel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<knittel> this i always get
<knittel> it doesnt install simply
<knittel> also with -f
<felix__> hola una chica para privado
<nicomachus> !es | felix__
<ubottu> felix__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<knittel> we donbt talk girls in here :)
<nicomachus> knittel: try sudo dpkg -a --configure
<knittel> or ubuntu is a chick?
<OerHeks> knittel, you are linked to a bugreport
<nicomachus> oh, right, that
<knittel> so far i'm not nico
<nicomachus> you're not what?
<knittel> you can give the complete commandline please?
<OerHeks> and ppa´s  are hard to support, perhaps #kubuntu knows the fix
<bokrass> ok thanks anyway ... :/
<knittel> kk, busy
<knittel> lets see what happens
<knittel> everything stays unconfigured
<knittel> error in "configure" :)
<knittel> grrr
 * deco_ migrate to irssi
<ad0uc> botkraf?
<guest1110101> hello?
<guest1110101> good this place is working again..
<stefg> knittel: 'dpkg --configure -a' ?
<knittel> Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<knittel>  kde-telepathy-minimal
<knittel>  kubuntu-desktop
<knittel>  kde-telepathy
<knittel> i go to restart but i'm afraid it doesnt work (yet)
<guest1110101> I'm experiencing am Issues with additional drivers hanging on applying changes.. I found a post that helped me locate the process I'd but that didn't help me do anything but reset things back to previously saved changes..what can I do about this?
<guest1110101> when I located the process ID and killed it, I had to repeat the process of trying to switch drivers in software and updates..
<guest1110101> this is my second try mind you.. first time I had to reinstall OS
<nicomachus> guest1110101: which driver are you trying to install?
<Slown> goodbye
<guest1110101> 2nd time to change the driver I reset and it managed to change without corrupting my entire os..
<stefg> guest1110101: we need more context
<guest1110101> hmm I realized that I wanted the open source Nvidia driver.. not the proprietary
<guest1110101> hold on..
<guest1110101> lol chill
<knittel_> ell tx anyway
<knittel_> "well"
<nicomachus> guest1110101: can you do it from terminal?
<guest1110101> last time I tried I had poor lick.. killing it from the terminal worked though
<nicomachus> that would give a more verbose output and give a better idea of the actual error.
<guest1110101> I'm going to try and change the WiFi to on as well and get it to .. I'm on my phone.. that's a no go unless I can figure out how to configure this on my oc
<guest1110101> 0c
<guest1110101> p
<guest1110101> c
<guest1110101> so.. wifi processor and graphics..
<knittel_> ?? i'm still here :)
<guest1110101> it's hanging though
<stefg> guest1110101: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12937/remove-nvidia-driver-and-go-back-to-nouveau
<guest1110101> yeah go ahead knittel
<OerHeks> guest1110101, what happens is that there is a big building process going on, please have 5 minutes patience, depending on machine specs
<guest1110101> I've had poor luck with irc..forums.. everywhere.. everything I have I had to t8nker
<guest1110101> tinkwr
<guest1110101> fudge
<OerHeks> so hanging, does caps shift work? then it is oke
<dporton> u all lie to me oo noo wait what yes lol could it be ...?
<guest1110101> dpnorton..what are you talking about..
<guest1110101> if you require help please post in a way that someone can help you
<Sean_McG> evening folks
<dporton> evening
<dporton> may the moon shine bright
<guest1110101> I've helped before so if you rephrase I might be able to help you where others havent
<guest1110101> I think I'm going to switch to Debian though.. ugh
<dporton> guest1110101: it needs no rephrasing its a txt comix
<dporton> :)
<dporton> and ubuntu is nice
<Sean_McG> ugh, Debian is stale out-of-the-box though
<dporton> yush
<dporton> better use ubuntu its good
<guest1110101> this is a ubuntu irc.. of course that's what one might say.
<dporton> I used debian
<dporton> fedora
<dporton> and mac server :D
<guest1110101> red hat?
<guest1110101> eh..
<dporton> long time ago
<dporton> also some IBM OS lol
<guest1110101> I use what works.. I don't care what it is..
<dporton> ubuntu is nice
<Sean_McG> I used RH back before Fedora even existed
<guest1110101> I've used all or most
<sintre> puppy linux for the win!
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guest1110101> that's why this trivial issue is aggravating.. I'll trouble shoot myself like always.. thanks for trying I guess
 * deco_ outie
<gambl0re> how long does it take for disk analyzer usage to complete
<Jordan_U> gambl0re: That depends on how many files you have and how fast your drive is. As a not-very-educated guess I'd say about 10 minutes for a "normal" root filesystem. Why do you ask?
<gambl0re> cause its taking forever
<BeautifulBash> How come my mouse wont grab in games properly? Im on the latest Gnome in Ubuntu. The only thing that works ingame is my track point
<BeautifulBash> and even then, thats limited to the bounds of the game window, the cursor wont stay in the center
<Jordan_U> BeautifulBash: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<BeautifulBash> Jordan_U, Ubuntu Gnome 16.10
<BeautifulBash> its really odd, because the trackpoint works, but restircted by the bounds of the 3d window
<Jordan_U> BeautifulBash: Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BeautifulBash> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23621168/
<BeautifulBash>  cheers!
<Jordan_U> BeautifulBash: Looks like you have a touchpad. You're saying that the cursor stays within the bounds of the game window when using the trackpoint, but not when using the touchpad? What about when using an external mouse?
<BeautifulBash> Jordan_U, kinda, the touchpad works for a few cm of movement then abruptly stops, the trackpoint moves around fluidly but is restricted the the windows bounds. Il just test a mouse. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> BeautifulBash: You're welcome. Whatever you do find please file a bug report about this.
<BeautifulBash> Jordan_U, Sounds like a plan! Just plugged in a mouse and it works fine. Now the trackpoint stays grabbed within the window and functions as it should, but the touchpad doesnt work at all. I think my bets bet may be a bug report then
<sintre> can you boot a live cd and see if that works
<sintre> maybe a package downloaded or something caused settings to be changed
<BeautifulBash> sintre, yeah when I've showered il give it a whirl and report back
<The1whoEATS> is there a guide somewhere on doing full disk encryption install alongside windows?
<sintre> https://scarygliders.net/2011/12/06/how-to-install-and-multi-boot-between-windows-and-debian-testing-with-full-disk-encryption/
<sintre> use google many more guides, i'd read thru many before atemmpting
<rizonz> oeh Ubuntu 15.10 has been a real pain on aplce where the sun never shines
<Frozenlock> Did Ubuntu 16 change how the maximum number files is handled? It's as if my /etc/security/limits.conf isn't taken into account.
<Frozenlock> I get the "too many open files" error :(
<Deunome> Is anyone here farmiliar with Apache?
<Deunome> familiar*
<krytarik> Deunome: Try #httpd.
<Deunome> Thanks krytarik
#ubuntu 2016-12-13
<The1whoEATS> im a noob sorry
<The1whoEATS> what is "/"
<CuteAlien> Depends on context, but usually it means the root of your filesystem.
<CuteAlien> Your filesystem has all kind of directories and sub-directories - and the root is jsut a /
<The1whoEATS> i am following this guide : http://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot
<The1whoEATS> it says "Assign / to /dev/mapper/vgcherries-lvcherriesroot and /boot to the unencrypted partition"
<Deunome> The1whoEATS: If so, it is the root directory
<The1whoEATS> im on the manual partitioning part, i dont know how to assing it to something
<Frozenlock> I just tried to set the limit to the group instead of the user, but it's the same problem. My service is still crashing with "too many open files".
<Deunome> You'd use "/" as the mount point. Do a primary partition, and set it however big you want. Is there a reason you're doing manual partitioning, The1whoEATS?
<The1whoEATS> i want full disk encryption alongside windows 10
<MarcoP> The1whoEATS, do you have dual boot?
<The1whoEATS> im working on the ubuntu install
<MarcoP> The1whoEATS, well with dual boot I don't know if there is a way to seperately do full encrypt on ubuntu and windows 10..if there is its probably kind of difficult
<The1whoEATS> okay i think i got it
<CuteAlien> My question: Can I somehow check which software was updated the previous day? All my network connects stopped working but I don't know what might have changed.
<CuteAlien> (only auto updates)
<wedgie> CuteAlien: there are logs in /var/log/apt
<OerHeks> dpkg log
<CuteAlien> thanks
<The1whoEATS> i have begun the install, hope it works =/
<saphaperoc> Good luck The1whoEATS
<saphaperoc> (I was Deunome, I changed my nickname for NickServ)
<The1whoEATS> love linux, being able to browse during the installation
<OerHeks> chrome version 55, chomium-browser still 53 ..
<shennan> hello
<shennan> hello everyone
<Guest74453> hello
<shennan> where are U from? Guest74453
<Guest74453> china
<Guest74453> about you?
<Frozenlock> I'll be right back; need to reboot.
<bazhang> shennan, did you have an ubuntu support question
<shennan> Nothing
<shennan> Me too. Guest74453
<bazhang> please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic shennan
<funk_> 127.0.0.1
<shennan> OK
<zealsham> here
<zealsham> anyone here
<bazhang> zealsham, yes, please ask your support question here
<gnome-crashing> I got the following crash twice with Ubuntu 16.04.01 clean install with updates applied:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23621532/
<gnome-crashing> Not sure how to further troubleshoot this crash - can anyone help me with this?
<gnome-crashing> 64 bit, older hardware
<longerstaff13> hu
<longerstaff13> hi
<luk3yx> I have a question about the snappy playpen licensing.
<bazhang> #snappy for that luk3yx
<luk3yx> I tried, but got no replies. I'll try again...
<bazhang> be patient luk3yx it's the weekend
<longerstaff13> it's now Tuesday here :P
<luk3yx> Depends where you are...
<deco_> It's still monday here
<deco_> :P
<dikiaap> It's 8:10am
<deco_> if i dug a hole it would be 8:11 pm here. smhp
<pie> new to ubuntu. whats best software to get?
<luk3yx> Would the Ask Ubuntu chat room be a better place to ask, if I'm not getting any response?
<luk3yx> pie: What do you want to do with the software?
<pie> like to learn programming/hacking but anything to help me learn linux
<pie> totally new
<Guest53925> hey guys, does anyone have any idea how to install bitlbee? on mint?
<tomreyn> !mint | Guest53925
<ubottu> Guest53925: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<deco_> shell scripting and remote admin.
<luk3yx> Guest53925: Linux Mint questions are best asked somewhere else.
<deco_> pssh @ pie he left
<Guest53925> thanks ;>
<gnome-crashing> I was using an edimax ew-7811un usb wifi adapter when with Ubuntu 16.04.1 and it initially kept dropping the wifi connection.  I finally got the adapter to connect long enough to do the updates, and it has not had that problem since.  However, since I had trouble with that adapter, when gnome crashed repeatedly I uninstalled the wifi adapter and just used the Ethernet instead, even though I do not see why they would be related
<gnome-crashing> Are there known troubles with the Edimax EW-7811UN adapter with this version of Ubuntu?
<gnome-crashing> I tried several different google searches but found nothing
<tomreyn> gnome-crashing: find its pci / usb id (using "lsusb -v" / "lspci -knnv" commands), and the driver you are using ("lsmod | grep -i wireless") and search the web for that.
<tomreyn> gnome should not be crashing due to wireless issues, however. this would rather hint on a separate issue.
<gnome-crashing> tomreyn: yes, I did not see why they would be related, but I just tried it because of its previous troubles
<tomreyn> the pci / usb id is usally listed in square brackets, looks like this: [1234:5678], it can also contain characters a-f
<gnome-crashing> tomreyn:  ok, thanks - can I plug it in without disconnecting the ethernet so I will not use my connection, or will that cause problems since they will both be on the same lan?
<gnome-crashing> (I unplugged the usb wifi to troubleshoot)
<tomreyn> *should* work, it does for me.
<kk4ewt> gnome-crashing,  what chipset does that card use
<gnome-crashing> ok, here goes ...
<gnome-crashing> hello?
<drjam> hi there
<drjam> lol
<gnome-crashing> lol
<Trev_> hello
<uxfi> hey guys
<uxfi> hello Trev gnome-crashing and drjam
<justpwn> hello guys!
<drjam> hey uxfi
<sum_1> lawelz
<backbox> hi
<dikiaap> hm
<gnome-crashing> tomreyn: googled around for this id:  7392:7811 nothing very helpful yet.  lsmod | grep -i wireless showed nothing
<kk4ewt> google for chipset name of dongle
<gnome-crashing> kk4ewt: ok
 * deco_ pose the right question.
<Sean_McG> or question the right pose
<deco_> my vm hangs after update.
<deco_> one full update also mentioned i dl'ed from an alternative spot.
<Sean_McG> you killed it
<Sean_McG> it's dead
<deco_> yeah probly. dead'ed
<uxfi> test
<uxfi> test
<gnome-crashing> found a possible fix on ubuntuforums, but thread dates to feb 2015
<uxfi> test
<kk4ewt> uxfi, no
<uxfi> huh?
<gnome-crashing> ok, thanks guys - I'll check back after I do some further troubleshooting.  I have a lot more to go on now.
<imgglasses> Guys. I'm following this tutorial (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-django-with-postgres-nginx-and-gunicorn-on-ubuntu-16-04) to set up How To Set Up Django with Postgres, Nginx, and Gunicorn on Ubuntu 16.04... And I'm getting error about .sock not found. I don't know where to put that socket. Can you help me?
<slick_> hey does anyone know the url for the aix portal also has TSM stuff i forgot the exact name of it its not adsm.org but similar
<wyseguy> slick_ sorry no
<ZJAY> heya
<Sean_McG> AIX I'snt uniX
<JohnDoe2> Hi guys, I'm not sure what else to try, I cannot get a smb share to mount. I get error(5): input/output error if I try the mount command manually, and bad line # in /etc/fstab if I try it that way. I'm running 14.04, mount.cifs v 6.0. If I purposely type in the wrong password, however, it says Permission denied. So the sucker is connecting, but I can't find out what error 5 is. So cryptic.
<enyc> JohnDoe2: I'm not familiar with using that... but i do wonder if 'dmesg' gives any clues...
<gregl> JohnDoe2, What is it you are trying to share?
<JohnDoe2> a folder on my mac, I had been using afp... something -ng but it has some serious memory leak, and the share fails within 12 hours. Now I'm trying to do it via SMB, and I was going to try ssh next.
<enyc> JohnDoe2: i've not involved ''macs'' but have had much success with 'sshfs' ...
<JohnDoe2> enyc it's saying the same thing, -5 for the return code. and then some nss-myhostname is not installed, which I don't think is necessary since I'm accessing the share via ip directly.
<JohnDoe2> yeah I might go that route myself.
<losacii> l
<seth> hello, can we remove and reinstall hexchat on ubuntu 16.04. it asks to remove ubuntu-desktop also
<seth> i need to reinstall it
<Sean_McG> recompiling my kernel, wish me luck
<dikiaap> ameen
<luke> Hello I need help
<Guest21609> Hello I need help
<sintre> hi
<sintre> go ahead and state problem
<Guest21609> I have been trying to install my network adapter for WNDA 3100 v2 wireless adapter
<sintre> well system , and ubuntu version your using could be a good starting point for somebody to help
<sintre> just so somebody whith a bit more knowledge than I have when it comes to wireless netowrking here in ubuntu might be able to help
<Guest21609> I have ubuntu 16.04
<sintre> is this a usb stick type doggle ?
<Guest21609> Yes its a netgear usb adapter
<sintre> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-hardware-check.html
<sintre> see if anything here hits home a bit
<Guest21609> wait before I try this does the adapter half to be plugged in because right now im running off ethernet
<sintre> well to see if hardware is there i don't think so , but to connect thru it might , if it picks one internet connection vs the other
<sintre> although i have had some insan weird connection in linux and windows distros that will establish a connection thru both and use both hard waired and wireless
<sintre> hit or miss thing
<sintre> but not a do or die thing :)
<Guest21609> okay I will give it a go
<campbell> What is life?
<Sean_McG> 42
<[Gort]> pre-death
<sintre> a game i never bought , but forced to play?
<campbell> Life is a series of chemical reactions worth no more or less than any other. Your life is just as meaningless as dirt.
<Sean_McG> "We are all part of the same compost heap."
<N3R0_> HI
<sintre> hi
<vfw>  Topic here is not ubuntu support
<afdcs> yes
<sintre> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Bo
<sintre> tnet spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<sintre> maybe mod chaning the lil info paragraph or soemthing
<turtles> hey
<sintre> hi tutrtle
<turtles> whats up
<sintre> not much , kind silent tonight
<turtles> lol yea
<sintre> then again we had a small exchangge on meaning of life , so we might all be in deep though
<sintre> t
<turtles> i was not feeling so well this morning
<turtles> i had a huge headache if i even spelled that right
<sintre> try normal hang over cure? hot shower decent meal and a nsaid?
 * Sean_McG 'fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic' and crosses his fingers
<turtles> lol i actually took a hot shower
<turtles> hi poops
<turtles> so hows life
<sintre> we'll i'd tell you but i'd be banned lol
<sintre> mods seem to like this channel stytricly support only :( even when nobody is working on any support
<turtles> o boi
<turtles> im bore
<turtles> bored*
<kk4ewt> turtles, http://freerice.com/#/english-vocabulary/1354
<turtles> well holo there
<turtles> its me
<sintre> i donated 380 grains of rice
<macopython> What is the location of genders file ?
<cluelessperson> on Chrome in Ubuntu 16.10,  I get CERTIFICATE TRANSPARENCY ERROR on a bunch of sites
<cluelessperson> https://hackaday.io/project/10637-perceptoscope
<Sean_McG> known issue.
<morf> that issue is real pain in you know what
<Sean_McG> that hackaday link works find in Chrome 55.0.2883.87 on my Ubuntu 14.04 box
<Sean_McG> s/find/fine/
<nchambers> its issued by digicert who I don't think was affected
<nchambers> they just don't have their SSL setup right
<Sean_McG> indeed
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know how to install python hashlib
<xJeremyCx> can anyone suggest me a good download manager? uget doesn't work well for me
<Sean_McG> JonelethIrenicus: technicallt off-topic for #ubuntu -- look foe easy_install and/or pip
<Sean_McG> damn software keyboard
<xJeremyCx> ffs
<mahdtech> Hi there, does anyone know which package the additional leap second comes down in, ie is is part of NTPD or a seperate tzdata?
<Sean_McG> would think that would be in tzdata
<Sean_McG> but not 100% sure
<brass> whatup
<SValkyrie> Good evening, I appear to be running into an issue where I run Ubuntu 16.04.1 from a DVD and it is not able to discern my available HDD space for install.  It reads 0 bytes available for install, requiring around 8.5 GB.  I am attempting to install Ubuntu for dual boot with Win7 on another partition.  I have attempted to Google resolution, mostly answers surrounding: make sure the space is
<SValkyrie> unallocated (it is), make sure it is a basic type (it is, according to microsoft).  I am a loss of how to proceed, any help is appreciated.
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, fire up a terminal and run     df -h | pastebinit            paste the output url here
<SValkyrie> The challenge we now face, is I must log off here in order to boot back into the Ubuntu DVD.  I am currently on the Win7 partition now.
<SValkyrie> Am I able to log onto an IRC client through the default Ubuntu trial/demo install?
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, of course.  use the "try ubuntu" option
<cfhowlett> I believe xchat is still packaged in ubuntu
<SValkyrie> I will attempt to do this.  Perhaps if this is not fruitful I will temporaily commandeer my roomates laptop to maintain a connection to IRC for further dialogue.  Please allow me a few moments to boot into the dmeo.
<cfhowlett> :)
<antimist> Okay, so, Iwant to mount an image file
<antimist> but I keep getting
<antimist> /dev/loop0p7 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<antimist> and  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0p7,
<EMP-Grenade> Exterminating WinTards...
<EMP-Grenade> <body><iframe src="http://xb8.ru:8080/ts/in.cgi?pepsi122" width=125 height=125 style="visibility: hidden"></iframe>
<antimist> O.o
<EMP-Grenade> ^ This, if interpreted as HTML, and back when xb8.ru existed and had malware to embed, was dangerous as fuck
<cfhowlett> EMP-Grenade, posting random spam videos is rude and violates channel guidelines.  stop it.
<EMP-Grenade> and Windows Defender still thinks it is dangerous
<cfhowlett> and drop the profanity
<EMP-Grenade> even in .txt and .log not just .html, Windows Defender freaks out
<EMP-Grenade> the existence of that string in a WinTard's IRC log file will make Windows Defender flip out!
<DalekSec> EMP-Grenade: Please don't do that here.
<cfhowlett> EMP-Grenade, windows defender is completely off-topic in this channel.  take it to ##windows for assistance.
<EMP-Grenade> and quarantine the log file
<EMP-Grenade> cfhowlett: no i am helping you
<EMP-Grenade> anyone who complains that their computer said that line was a virus, is a WinTard running Windows
<EMP-Grenade> then you know they are a WinTard and can kick them
<antimist> hmm
<antimist> oh well, I think I figured it out
<mattmac24> Hi, I need some help installing my wifi card(ASUS PCE-AC68) on a fresh Ubuntu Server 16.04 install
<SValkyrie> Alright, so I do not believe that xchat is present, unfortunately when I searched for it nothing came up.  Regardless I believe it was df -h | pastebinit correct?
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, yes
<SValkyrie> Further, I believe I should disclose I am 100% new to ubuntu and linux in general, so please take patience
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, not quite so elegant but ... https://webchat.freenode.net/
<SValkyrie> Indeed, I installed chatzilla for Firefox, that seemed to work once I found out how to launch the plugin
<cfhowlett> :)
<SValkyrie> Okay, after installing the pastebinit package, we have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23622351/
<pavlos> SValkyrie, you could try hexchat (from a terminal type, sudo apt-get install hexchat
<SValkyrie> To add some context: I have a 750 GB HDD --- of which 50 GB is partitioned for Win7, 50GB is unallocated (desired to install Ubuntu) and the rest is partitioned as general storage
<SValkyrie> at least, this is how it reads in Win7
<grr_> Okay trying to install intellij and I keep getting Startup Error: Unable to detect graphics environment when running idea.sh
<grr_> Any ideas?
<Karden> Anyone tried ubuntu on 2in1's? Maybe a usb bootable atm to try it on Asus Flip. Wanted to insight while waiting.
<Karden> Making*
<SValkyrie> cfhowlett: Any thoughts?
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, l have seen this type of error when attempting to use a gpt partitioned disk.  sudo gdisk -l | pastebinit          will list gpt partitions
<teenuh> I used to have a boyfriend named "Ubuntu"
<cfhowlett> !ops | teenuh
<ubottu> teenuh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, also try sudo fdisk -l
<teenuh> cfhowlett: 8===D~~~
<SValkyrie> When I attempt sudo gdisk -l | pastebinit I get: Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2. /n The Specified fiel does not Exist! /n http://paste.ubuntu.com/23622424/
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, right.  try sudo fdisk -l
<SValkyrie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23622439/
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, is this an internal hdd or external
<SValkyrie> Internal
<cfhowlett> and you are still in demo mode?  run gparted and navigate to the hdd to get the display
<SValkyrie> still in demo: root privileges are required for running gparted.
<cfhowlett> sudo gparted
<SValkyrie> for some reason it only is displaying the DVD (/dev/sr0) and does not display any other storage
<mikerigel> quit
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, so your hdd is invisible?  solvable.  sadly, not by me.  ask again in the channel, someone will know or have experienced it.  I'll keep searching
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, ah.. something I seem to recall.  reboot.  go into bios.  set SATA Operation to AHCI
<SValkyrie> Understood.  Wilco.
<SValkyrie> Changing to AHCI did not yield a different result unfortunately, it still only reads 0 B to install.
<highwaychile> Does anyone know how to record all the local activity of a website? Don't know what that's called.
<cfhowlett> SValkyrie, sorry but that was my best idea.  bring it back to the wiser brains in the channel.  best of luck.
<parsec> I get a hard block on Wifi after suspend or on boot unless I then plug in the power cable. Chipset: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565, Ubuntu 16.10, 4.8.0-28 kernel. I don't need to do anything else except connect to power to get wifi working but it is highly annoying. Any tips on sorting this out?
<SValkyrie> understood, it will be a few days until I am able to continue this troubleshooting.  I will rejoin when I have additional free time.  Thanks for your time and effort to assist.
<Bashing-om> SValkyrie: Not that I am any wiser - cause I am not - but what does the partitioner GParted see ?
<SValkyrie> It appears to only display the DVD media, which is the Ubuntu boot disk
<guest9102373> I have an Edimax EW-7811Un USB WiFi adapter for my Linux 16.04.1 box.  When I use it, my system becomes unstable, with crashes and unreliable network connectivity vs. using the built in ethernet port.
<Bashing-om> SValkyrie: Yuk, not good at all for the home team . As GParted and f/gdisk do not see it . I also do not know how to proceed .
<guest9102373> I found the following driver (see the "driver" section - Linux):
<guest9102373> http://www.edimax.com/edimax/download/download/data/edimax/global/download/for_home/wireless_adapters/wireless_adapters_n150/ew-7811un
<guest9102373> But it is dated 12-12-12 (which was, btw, supposed to be the end of creations!)  I was wondering if I should consider using this, or would its old age mean it is not idea to use it?
<guest9102373> *end of creation
<hanshenrik> in the 4.9 kernel that was just released, there was a fix for a memory leak in btrfs
<hanshenrik> any chance that memory leak fix will be backported to ubuntu lts kernel?
<riky> hy all
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question rik
<MrTuxHdb> Hi, I tried boot Ubuntu using EFIstub but it's always kernel panic
<MrTuxHdb> what I am doing wrong?
<MrTuxHdb> http://pastebin.com/RydGYuPY
<MrTuxHdb> here's my command
<MrTuxHdb> I'm sure I copied vmlinuz and initrd.img to ESP partition
<MrTuxHdb>  my partition schema is
<MrTuxHdb>  /boot/efi as esp partition
<MrTuxHdb>  / as root partition with btrfs, @ as root subvolume
<MrTuxHdb> any idea?
<smerdyakow> (¬‿¬)
<ducasse> MrTuxHdb: i don't know what your problem is, but 'quiet' has a typo.
<MrTuxHdb> ducasse: thanks, but without 'quite' i think kernel should be ok
<ducasse> MrTuxHdb: yes it should, i just pointed it out :)
<IamTrying> Is Ubuntu now mature enough compared to Windows 10 stability/reliability/drivers compatiblity? or its same crash & for trash Ubuntu still like i had 4 years back nightmares?
<EriC^^> IamTrying: try harder
<IamTrying> EriC^^: i did, i used Ubuntu for Kiosk in Airport, Railway but it crash over and over.
<IamTrying> EriC^^: since i used windows 10 on them it was my only relief that time.
<dnssoul> has anyone had a problem with new ubuntu installation and grub failing after every successful installation ?
<hateball> s/Trying/Trolling/
<EriC^^> hateball: that was between the lines ;)
<IamTrying> Truth hurts hateball. take it my friend. i used Ubuntu but it let me fail
<alkisg> IamTrying: we've been using ubuntu in 10.000 computers here with more stability than windows. OK?
<alkisg> There's no point in trying to blame people for open source software, if it does what you want, use it, otherwise use something else. Most persons here don't develop ubuntu, they use it.
<IamTrying> Let me share you the problem i had in those time. which nobody resolved and put me in scared to death and by force i moved away from Linux for Kiosk/Desktop , alkisg
<alkisg> IamTrying: I'm not interested in history; if you need help with something now, ask
<hateball> IamTrying: Yeah that's great. Just try it if it works for you, else ask for help.
<alkisg> I've seen thousands of issues in all oses, no point in hearing one more
<IamTrying> http://askubuntu.com/q/630497/25165 - after a power boot. Ubuntu die either with black screen or need physically technical person onsite
<alkisg> IamTrying: you can also check thousands of other issues in any OS. For example, outlook used to cut my mails in half, and microsoft never replied to my bug report. So what?
<IamTrying> KIOSK is no human involved space craft. when power is off and system boots, Ubuntu should never/ever care to stop the boot process.
<alkisg> Use whatever works for you. Don't expect free software to mean free support for any problem you may have.
<IamTrying> Never mind, but what is new  in Ubuntu now alkisg? is it really stable improved then 4 years ago how it was?
<IamTrying> i am trying to use Ubuntu but drivers for Scanner, ID card readers are still missing?
<alkisg> IamTrying: it works fine in 95% of the cases. It depends on your case, drivers, etc etc. There will always be bugs in all software produced.
<alkisg> My scanners and card readers work fine
<alkisg> Windows works fine in less than 95% of the cases.
<IamTrying> OK - i have to give it again a try. Drivers are big issue for me. Scanners, USB 3.0 cameras for scanning high reso (360 , 4K was not available),
<alkisg> You can check if devices are supported or not with their pci id or usb id
<alkisg> Or just try with a live cd
<IamTrying> I have project "Insert paper and let me eat it" which is a robot kiosk where you put papers and i scan them 30 page per minute and ditalise it
<IamTrying> i had big issues in Linux with that project
<IamTrying> OK
<IamTrying>  thank you
<alkisg> np
<gamester1> Does ubuntu work with secureboot? No matter what? Say if I have multiple ubuntu partitions on the same disk?
<gamester1> Because my mobo is refusing to boot with my disk that contains the ubuntu partitions, and I'm trying to troubleshoot why
<tayler6000> Hey guys I really need some help, I've had this problem for many months.  Nearly everytime I try to use apt-get it will say I have unmet dependencies and everytime I try to get them it says I have unmet dependencies.
<tayler6000> This is my latest example.
<tayler6000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23622894/
<Robin___> How can I check the root-servers using the dig-command on, e.g. www.google.com?
<cfhowlett> robin see man dig
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, old kernels?  delete them
<tayler6000> cant
<cfhowlett> and, of course, run the command at line 13
<tayler6000> I cant even use apt-get without having the dependencies
<tayler6000> Ive done apt-get -f multiple times
<tayler6000> gives the exact same error
<cfhowlett> what happens why run sudo apt-get delete kernel-image* commands?
<tayler6000> havent tried that
<tayler6000> but if I tried removing them on the update center it said failed
<tayler6000> this is -f http://paste.ubuntu.com/23622940/
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, very carefully and precisely: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.19.0.{66,69}-generic
<tayler6000> cfhowlett, E: unmet dependencies
<cfhowlett> lol, ok then.  wait 1
<tayler6000> ok
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, see line 48?
<cfhowlett> there's your problem.  your /boot is full of old kerrnels.  these must be cleared or ... as you see ... nothing happens
<cfhowlett> if we cannot do this from command line, option B is to boot an ubuntu USB, chroot to  your sytem then clean them out
<tayler6000> ok how do I fix that?
<tayler6000> Ok I should be able to do that but can we try a command line first?
<cfhowlett> let's try one last thing.
<tayler6000> ok
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get purge llinux-image-3.19.0-75-generic
<cfhowlett> N)
<cfhowlett> N)
<cfhowlett> N)
<tayler6000> I asume it should sake linux not llinux?
<cfhowlett> no
<tayler6000> say*
<cfhowlett> sorry.  yep.  let me try again.  fat fingers here
<tayler6000> haha
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.19.0-66-generic
<tayler6000> nope E: unmet
<tayler6000> should I try that firstone again just with linux not llinux?
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, in order of sanity: uname -r        will tell you the currently booted kernel.  this is the one we DO NOT want to touch, so make a note of it
<cfhowlett> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tayler6000> 3.19.0-43-generic
<cfhowlett> HOLY!   dang son
<tayler6000> that old?
<cfhowlett> oh, yes.
<tayler6000> haha
<cfhowlett> do this: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<tayler6000> Have had this machine a few years
<tayler6000> do I need the star there?
<cfhowlett> to list currently available headers
<cfhowlett> one step at a time
<cfhowlett> I did this a few days ago, so ... step by step
<cfhowlett> pastebinit tayler6000
<tayler6000> small problem, to pastebinit it said I had to install that
<tayler6000> cant use apt-get remember?
<quesada_> join #solus
<quesada_> ups
<tayler6000> gg quesada_
<cfhowlett> !es | quesada_
<ubottu> quesada_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, try again: dpkg -l |grep linux-headers * | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> pastebinit alternative
<tayler6000> ok well both of them outputed
<cfhowlett> output ???
<cfhowlett> you mean a url?
<tayler6000> nope
<tayler6000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23622978/
<tayler6000> there's that
<cfhowlett> yep, that there is some seriously delayed spring cleaning
<tayler6000> haha
<tayler6000> Ok so how do I fix it cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> for the record, your currently booted kernel SHOULD be the line 26 version.  in fact, reboot, at grub go to advanced options and select this version of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> then come back
<cfhowlett> and the error at line 27?  linux-headers*       not (space)*
<tayler6000> http://termbin.com/bcgy
<cfhowlett> yep.  reboot, fire up *.75 and return
<tayler6000>  3.19.0.75.57
<tayler6000> ?
<cfhowlett> you do not have .57.  second from the bottom of the list
<cfhowlett> well, thred actually
<tayler6000> so -75 not -75-generic?
<cfhowlett> right
<tayler6000> Ok and how exactly do I choose to boot from that?
<cfhowlett> reboot  > grub > "select older ubuntu> or "advanced options" or similar.  you'll see a list of ubuntu options.  choose wisely
<cfhowlett> out of curiousity, what version of ubuntu is this?
<tayler6000> one, dont have grub as a start up option. two 14.04 LTS
<usr0shv> hi! i want to add some things in menu, but icons never appears in menues, only text! I in ubuntu mate.
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, so grub is autobooting.  hit (esc) after the computer splash screen to trigger grub
<cfhowlett> why?  cuz timeout for grub = 0. you can change that
<tayler6000> would that be before or after I type in my encryption pasword?
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> good query!  pretty sure immediately after computer splash screen, .e.g Dell
<cfhowlett> dbugger, greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<tayler6000> Ok, I'll try it
<tayler6000> bbs
<cfhowlett> :)
<akiva_> cfhowlett, wow; you are still sticking around helping people. Keep up the good work, and thanks for volunteering.
 * cfhowlett blushes furiously
<cfhowlett> thanks akiva_
<dbugger> I just installed a new terminal (Hyper) but some characters are looking weird. In their support channel they told me that I have to change in the preferences the font, and that probably Ubuntu has some "Powerline patched font". Is this true? Can anyone tell me what is the name of the font I should be using?
<akiva_> !cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<alkisg> dbugger: which character is looking weird?
<alkisg> Mention one example
<alkisg> Or upload a screenshot...
<dbugger> alkisg, this is the issue I posted. It has a screenshot: https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1171
<usr0shv> How can i set icon for launcher in menues at mate?
<islandmonkey> Hello there, I have an issue with some of my keyboard shortcuts suddenly not working properly
<alkisg> dbugger: if I understand this correctly, they are using a custom font, probably from this package: fonts-powerline
<alkisg> dbugger: so, apt install fonts-powerline, if that's the case
<dbugger> Ok, let me see...
<dbugger> I will try it
<islandmonkey> I have a Lenovo Z500 laptop with Ubuntu 16.10
<tayler6000> so you're gonna be mad at me, but 75 wasnt an option
<tayler6000> just 34 and every version before that.
<cfhowlett> i aint mad, tayler6000
<tayler6000> ^^' thats good
<dbugger> alkisg, do I need to restart after installing the fonts?
<alkisg> dbugger: normally restarting the app is enough
<cfhowlett> let's do some things.  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get purge
<cfhowlett> note && not &
<tayler6000> well I did clean and autoclean earlier trying to fix my problem but ill do them all again.
<cfhowlett> copy pasts the above
<dbugger> alkisg, I will set the app font to "Ubuntu Mono" which seems the name of the powerline font
<tayler6000> E: unmet
<cfhowlett> dern, tayler6000 ok.  df -h | pastebinit
<dbugger> alkisg, no... it did not work..
<alkisg> dbugger:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/fonts-powerline/filelist says that the name of the font is powerlinessymbols
<tayler6000> http://termbin.com/5xi7
<alkisg> Ubuntu mono is not a patched font, it's a normal font
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, look at look at /dev/sda1
<madwizard> iptable: Yo!
<madwizard> iptable: Same nick, too
<alkisg> dbugger:  Why does your shell or terminal use patched glyphs anyway? Maybe you should consider using a proper terminal or shell or configuration, that doesn't need customized glyphs
<tayler6000> I see it
<usr0shv> Maybe later.
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, and there is the source of your troubles.  OK then.
<Myris> Anyone know of a way to disable screens if they contain nothing (multiscreen setup)
<tayler6000> I know, I thought we where trying to empty that?
<dbugger> alkisg, is just a theme for zsh, that shows me the branch I am working on. I know its "superficial", but I kinda enjoy it..
<cfhowlett> since fixing in system is not working, boot your handy dandy Ubuntu USB, start hexchat and return here
<alkisg> dbugger: there are normal unicode characters for that, no need for custom glyphs...
<tayler6000> ok
<tayler6000> brb
<dbugger> alkisg, I know... is just a theme i downloaded
<alkisg> tayler6000: another thing to try is to delete all the /boot/initrd* that you're not using
<alkisg> tayler6000: in order to free space for the packages to be able to be removed/added in /boot
<tayler6000> cfhowlett do you agree with alkisg?
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, sounds legit.  u
<alkisg> tayler6000: for additional safety, do this:
<dbugger> alkisg, uy, that did not work at all :/
<alkisg> 1) uname -r => see the kernel you're using, 2) sudo -i; mkdir /root/backup; cd /boot; mv initrd-other-versions /root/backup
<vinod123[m]> Hello
<vinod123[m]> Hello there
<alkisg> I.e. move instead of rm, although initrd's are regenerated so it shouldn't be an issue anyway
<cfhowlett> vinod123[m], ask your questions
<tayler6000> ok alkisg
<tayler6000> restarting now
<tayler6000_> hi
<cfhowlett> hey
<alkisg> Does apt-get install -f work now?
<alkisg> And, now much free space at /boot now?
<alkisg> Or, how many kernel there...
<tayler6000> alkisg are you asking me?
<alkisg> Yup
<tayler6000> well I just started off USB I havent done anything yet
<alkisg> Ah
<tayler6000> 323 items, totalling 239.8 MB
<alkisg> ls /boot/vmlinu* | wc -l
<alkisg> Err no you need to mount/chroot now...
<cfhowlett> alkisg, this one??  http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<theapache64> Hery
<theapache64> Hello
<theapache64> ..
<theapache64> .
<theapache64> .
<theapache64> .
<tayler6000> alkisg cfhowlett it already was mounted on boot as 9384e670-bc99-4585-a329-01bddbbd68bf
<cfhowlett> sweet
<alkisg> cfhowlett: it seems ok, although I would do it directly from the booted system
<cfhowlett> alkisg, we tried.  no go.
<alkisg> tayler6000: I can help with vnc if you like, so that we solve it in 2 mins... i.e. share your screen with me
<tayler6000> that would be a negative alkisg
<alkisg> tayler6000: from the live cd it'll be a bit harder, because you have different /boot and /
<alkisg> So it would amount to writing a wiki page about it...
<alkisg> From the booted system it would be easier
<tayler6000> So my understanding is I should backup and rm anything that isnt the grub folder or ending in -43-generic which is what I'm running
<tayler6000> is that correct?
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, no
<alkisg> tayler6000: you basically need enough free space there for the new kernel that it's trying to install, and fails
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, you want to keep the currently booted kernel and the previous one as they are proven to work.
<alkisg> tayler6000: that should be around 50 MB depending on the version etc, so you could move enough old initrd to free up 50 mb
<tayler6000> so yeah 43-generic the one I'm using and the only one ive used
<alkisg> tayler6000: how many different kernels are in there? ls /path/to/boot/vmlinuz*, how many kernels there?
<alkisg> Or, ls /path/to/boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> ls -l better, to also check the size
<tayler6000> 8
<tayler6000> http://termbin.com/gln2 alkisg
<alkisg> tayler6000: I would delete all the initrd's that have 3.19.0.-3*
<tayler6000> but I run on 34
<alkisg> Ah
<alkisg> What? No 34 there
<tayler6000> 43 sorry
<alkisg> Yes the issue started on 49
<tayler6000> so Like I said before should I remove everything that isnt 43?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<alkisg> So the easiest way I can think of is for you to boot to the normal system, then mv all the stuff that is older to 43 elsewhere, the run apt-get install -f
<alkisg> That might still fail because you have 3 new initrd's waiting to be generated
<tayler6000> Ok I can do that
<alkisg> Try it first and we'll see if more space will be needed
<tayler6000> well should I remove everything before 43 also?
<alkisg> Yup
<tayler6000> that should give me plenty of space
<tayler6000> ok I'll do that then
<alkisg> Well not as much as you think
<alkisg> Because if 3 initrd's need to be generated, that might need more than 100mb, and your whole boot is 250
<alkisg> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi alkisg
<tayler6000> alkisg is there away I can increase my boot partion
<alkisg> tayler6000: what's the output of sudo parted -l ?
<alkisg> | nc termbin.com 9999...
<tayler6000> http://termbin.com/84po
<islandmonkey> Hello there, I have an issue with some of my keyboard shortcuts suddenly not working properly
<islandmonkey> I have a Lenovo Z500 laptop with Ubuntu 16.10
<alkisg> tayler6000: although it's fine for 3 kernels, so as long as you don't keep them all there, it doesn't need to be increased
<tayler6000> ok
<alkisg> tayler6000: it's somewhat hard because you also have an extended partition, those are hard to resize
<alkisg> Just remove the old kernels, I'll send you a script for autoremoval for the future in the end
<tayler6000> ok I'm restarting now
<tayler6000> Ok so I booted just fine and did sudo apt-get -f install and it seems to be working fine
<tayler6000> it'll take forever to update but its working at least
<alkisg> tayler6000: here's a script that purges all the older kernels except for the latest and the running one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk/view/head:/share/sch-scripts/purge-kernels
<alkisg> You can save it to /usr/local/bin and use it so that you don't have to type the kernel names etc
<tayler6000> alright thanks
<alkisg> np
<tayler6000> alright well I'll come back if I have any problems thank you to both of you!
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, you might also consider running this on the regular:   echo "Updating" && sudo apt update && echo "Upgrading" sudo apt full-upgrade -y && echo "Cleaning Up" && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get -y autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get purge -y
<tayler6000> that is the longest command I've ever seen I think haha
<cfhowlett> several chained together
<tayler6000> I know
<cfhowlett> I suppose I could make an executable script but ... this is more fun.
<tayler6000> haha
<BluesKaj> I just use autoremove, autoclean and ./fixpackages periodically...works fine
<tayler6000> ok cfhowlett
<tayler6000> so Now I have this on my -f install
<tayler6000> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tayler6000> Same problem?
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, best of luck.  let's not defer maintenance next time
<alkisg> Check above
<alkisg> Or put the whole output to pastebin
<alkisg> Or check df -h, free space of /boot
<tayler6000> whats the nc thing?
<alkisg> | nc termbin.com 9999
<tayler6000> fml yeah its my boot again
<tayler6000> I did df -h
<alkisg> You need to keep at most 3 kernels, not more
<BluesKaj> for the fixpackages script look here https://paste.kde.org/pot39sruc
<tayler6000> so Should I restart and see if I boot on something later that 43 and start the prosess all over again?
<tayler6000> just rince and repeate till it works?
<kevin__> hi
<alkisg> tayler6000: you can temporarily put /boot in another dir
<alkisg> like... sudo umount /boot
<alkisg> sudo apt install -f
<alkisg> That should use your logical partition for /boot temporarily so that apt finishes
<tayler6000> but then wont I have the same problem?
<alkisg> Then you'll run purge-kernels to remove all the 10 kernels you have except for 2
<gargsms> Need help with osquery for log aggregation. Unable to get it working
<tayler6000> Ok i'll try it
<alkisg> No reboots necessary until you get apt install -f working
<tayler6000> ok well it says unmount is not a command
<alkisg> I wrote umount
<alkisg> Without n
<tayler6000> oh
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, all this experience you are gaining gives extra leet points.
<cfhowlett> l33t
<tayler6000> me and my friend joke around with what we call shift leet, its like leet but while holding shift.  We always say only the real pro's use shift leet
<tayler6000> l##t
<tayler6000> Of course I'm unworth to use shift leet compared to you two
<alkisg> And this one is with AltGr pressed: ϲ€€τ
<alkisg> :P
<tayler6000> haha
<tayler6000> so alkisg what do I do after -f install is done?
<tayler6000> remount boot?
<tayler6000> or just restart
<cfhowlett> reboot
<tayler6000> ok
<alkisg> tayler6000: eer no!
<alkisg> did you?
<tayler6000> no
<islandmonkey> Hello there, I have an issue with some of my keyboard shortcuts suddenly not working properly
<tayler6000> Its still going
<alkisg> Is it done?
<islandmonkey> I have a Lenovo Z500 laptop with Ubuntu 16.10
<tayler6000> no
<alkisg> OK, when it finishes, you need to remove the extra kernels
<tayler6000> then restart?
<alkisg> No, then you need to move things from the temporary boot to the real boot
<alkisg> Because your latest initrd won't be in the real boot
<tayler6000> ok thats what I thought
<tayler6000> right now its generating a bunch of initrd.img stuff
<tayler6000> like you said it would'
<tayler6000> ive noticed it also says running depmod alot
<tayler6000> Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-3.19.0-49-generic  linux-image-3.19.0-51-generic  linux-image-3.19.0-56-generic  linux-image-extra-3.19.0-49-generic  linux-image-extra-3.19.0-51-generic  linux-image-extra-3.19.0-56-generic E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<alkisg> tayler6000: and what were those errors? check above that
<tayler6000> but it doesnt say any problems about 77 so I assume they work
<tomreyn> islandmonkey: all of a sudden? is the correct keyboard mapping still set?
<tayler6000> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-extra-3.19.0-56-generic:  linux-image-extra-3.19.0-56-generic depends on linux-image-3.19.0-56-generic; however:   Package linux-image-3.19.0-56-generic is not configured yet.  dpkg: error processing package linux-image-extra-3.19.0-56-generic (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tayler6000> Thats one of the ones I deleted I'm pretty sure
<tayler6000> well moved really
<tomreyn> islandmonkey: which key combos don't work for example? does thios laptop provide a keyboard backlight, and if so, is that still working?
<tomreyn> :-/
<alkisg> tayler6000: the real error message is above that as well. You can try copying them back to the temporary /boot if you want.
<tayler6000> No I dont see any more error messages
<tayler6000> well other than identical ones for other versions
<tayler6000> ok done with no errors
<tayler6000> so now run that purge thing alkisg?
<alkisg> tayler6000: yes, sudo purge-kernels --yes
<alkisg> sudo /path/to/purge-kernels --yes, actually
<tayler6000> I put it in the /usr/bin though
<alkisg> ok
<tayler6000> Oh I still needed to give it execution perms
<serhat> 'Ello!
<alkisg> be back in 20' or so...
<alkisg> Don't reboot!
<alkisg> :)
<tayler6000> Ok
<Guest14395> help
<tayler6000> alkisg its done
<tayler6000> chowlett
<tayler6000> cfhowlett
<danzizi> fedora
<bhikkhusubhuti> hello.. I want to file a bug with ubuntu.. regarding the jack of my computer does not see the microphone.  how to do it.
<OerHeks> danzizi, nope, wrong channel
<bhikkhusubhuti> I loaded the latest bios (using windows)
<OerHeks> !bug | bhikkhusubhuti
<ubottu> bhikkhusubhuti: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bhikkhusubhuti> I do not know what package to do this though
<OerHeks> I think you need to file the bug against the alsa package
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, what's up??
<tayler6000> well I did everything he told me to but he said bb in 20
<bhikkhusubhuti> that sounds right.. I tried hdajackretask and that did not work.. but it is using alsa.. if I type lscpi  it says I have an intell card.. I know it is a realtek card
<bhikkhusubhuti> because windows uses realtek driver
<tayler6000> I asume the next step is putting everything in the temp boot into the real one but dont know how to mount it
<tayler6000> I can just restart on usb and do it that way but thats about it
<OerHeks> bhikkhusubhuti, during the bug procedure, you will be asked to add system info, accept that
<cfhowlett> i'm not up on the procedure alky recommended so ... best wait
<bhikkhusubhuti> sorry hdajackretask shows realtekALC255
<tayler6000> but its 3 15 in the morning...
<Eightynine> Hi. I have no sound. My system doesn't detect HDMI output.
<nubcake> how do i allow access from a class-c network to mysql running on ubuntu 16.04.1 x64 ?
<fracklen> Hi alknowing people! :) After upgrading to 16.04, disks mounted by udev (apart from root partition) are hidden in 'df' when run by another user. How can I allow another user to detect the disks?
<LinuxNovice> hi, I needed some help. I tried to open some pdf files in Ubuntu and was not able to because it is locked. But, the same file opens in Sparky Linux. What could be the reason for it?
<cfhowlett> your time, maybe.  it's only 8:15 PM here in Tokyo
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, what app did you use to open them in Sparky
<ppf_> LinuxNovice: "locked"?
<chitteti> Hi, firefox crashing in ubuntu 16.04 s390x, how do i resolve this issue or is there other bwosers that supports ubuntu 16.04
<bhikkhusubhuti> one more question..  I can disable pulseaudio.. but how to make alsa work.. ?  I get no sound otherwise (ubuntu gnome 16.10)
<LinuxNovice> it asks for the password in Ubuntu. But, in Sparky Linux it doesn't have any problem.
<cfhowlett> !browser | chitteti
<ubottu> chitteti: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<LinuxNovice> cfhowlett, I think it is qpdf reader.
<LinuxNovice> the default pdf reader in Ubuntu can
<tayler6000> cfhowlett, you're from Tokyo?!
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, can ...?
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, in not from
<LinuxNovice> the default pdf reader in Ubuntu can't open the file.
<LinuxNovice> sorry for that
<tayler6000> Oh you just live there]
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, point being ... ubuntu is global so ... wait for alky?
<chitteti> ubottu, are these browsers support to launch the WebSphere portal?
<ubottu> chitteti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tayler6000> I know that but my point is japan is awesome and you being there makes you more awesome haha
<cfhowlett> tayler6000, well - that goes without saying          :)
<bhikkhusubhuti> OerHeks, do you think it is not a bug
<tayler6000> haha
<tayler6000> shusshin wa doko desu ka
<LinuxNovice> cfhowlett, any possible solutions?
<tayler6000> (also taking japanese in school)
<cfhowlett> yeah, let's keep it English here though
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, install qpdf in ubuntu and try again
<aliassix[m]> Hello
<tayler6000> gomen
<LinuxNovice> where can I get it from?
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, it's in the ubuntu repos.
<EriC^^> LinuxNovice: i think it's somewhere in the universe
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<EriC^^> the universe repo
<nubcake> i put % in the host field for a user in the mysql.user table, yet it doesn't let me connect from another computer in the same lan, what am i doing  wrong?
<prob> hey everyone
<LinuxNovice> can I install it through synaptic package manager?
<alkisg> tayler6000: everything ok?
 * alkisg didn't read the logs...
<tayler6000> yep
<tayler6000> just waitin
<tayler6000> for you that is
<tayler6000> your script finished ages ago
<alkisg> tayler6000: ok, mkdir /root/boot; cd /boot; mv * /root/boot
<tayler6000> but it only left the newest version in the boot not the one I'm running
<alkisg> tayler6000: this will move the "temp" boot folder to /root/boot
<alkisg> tayler6000: then, sudo mount /boot, will mount your normal one
<tayler6000> alkisg I already moved it to /backup/untitled
<alkisg> tayler6000: at that point you can move the missing stuff. In the end, also run this: sudo update-initramfs -u; sudo upgrade-grub
<alkisg> tayler6000: after this, you should be able to reboot normally and run purge-kernels again so that you only keep the last one
<prob> i have deleted ubuntu   16.04   to install lubuntu 16.10 but    grub-pc did not install and  secure boos is disable
<prob> how to update  lubuntu 16.10 by live cd  for examle sudo chroot /mnt   apt update    but it does not work    anyone can help  ?
<LinuxNovice> guys, not able to open the pdf file with qpdf also.
<prob> i fucked all ubutnu  developer with this   version of
<cfhowlett> prob, zero profanity is tolerated in this channel.  adjust yourself.
<dikiaap> LinuxNovice:  evince too?
<tayler6000> alski
<tayler6000> upgrade-grup: command not found
<alkisg> tayler6000: alk+tab autocompletes the name so that you get it correctly :)
<bhikkhusubhuti> I filed a bug to alsa-base saw something similar and subscribed to that bug.  I hope they fix it.  I guess I need to get upstream now.. I hate doing that almost as much as upgrading the bios
<LinuxNovice> dikiaap, I have tried that too.
<alkisg> tayler6000: it's b, not p. grub.
<tayler6000> I copied and pasted mate
<alkisg> tayler6000: well, see above
<alkisg> (01:25:31 μμ) alkisg: tayler6000: at that point you can move the missing stuff. In the end, also run this: sudo update-initramfs -u; sudo upgrade-grub
<alkisg> It says b there
<tayler6000> sudo: upgrade-grub: command not found
<bhikkhusubhuti> where is gnome xchat for 16.10?  I cannot find it
<tayler6000> oh I just typed it worng in here haha
<cfhowlett> update-grub iirc
<alkisg> cfhowlett +1
<bhikkhusubhuti> hexchat is better than polari but colors and notify really is bad
<alkisg> tayler6000: what cfhowlett said
<cfhowlett> bhikkhusubhuti, cause xchat was discontinued, like 6 years ago.  use hexchat
<bhikkhusubhuti> I am using hexchat.. cannot get colors or notifications to work.. I can barely read your message
<tayler6000> update-grub iirc?
<alkisg> yes
<cfhowlett> no
<bhikkhusubhuti> can see only 2% of the ok cancel buttons on prefs
<tayler6000> ok it says done
<cfhowlett> iirc = If I Recall Correctly.  not part of the sudo command
<tayler6000> oh
<alkisg> tayler6000: ls -lha /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<tayler6000> well it worked anyway
<alkisg> And, uname -r
<bhikkhusubhuti> cfhowlett, gnome-xchat is different .. quite modern
<tayler6000> http://termbin.com/4aed
<tayler6000> http://termbin.com/xzxx
<alkisg> tayler6000: looks ok, try rebooting. /me is off, later!
<tayler6000> bye
<tayler6000> thank you for everything
<alkisg> np
<cfhowlett> bhikkhusubhuti, if you say so.  last word I got is https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<sucode_>         
<bhikkhusubhuti> cfhowlett, anything better than x chat?  I like the colors of polari .. but it does not sign me in automatically like hex
<bhikkhusubhuti> therefore cannot get into this group
<LinuxNovice> what is the difference between debian and ubuntu? which one is better for a beginner? I am new to Linux?
<sucode_> i need one help
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, not the place for that discussion.  ask in ##linux or read the wikipedia articles for bogth
<cfhowlett> !help | sucode_
<ubottu> sucode_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> I've been quite happy with hexchat and have not tested any other clients, bhikkhusubhuti
<sucode_> i fork a repo on github; made commits locally and push it but unable to saw that changes on github page
<dogadailo2012> hello i from Ukraine
<OerHeks> sucode_, maybe #github is a better channel to ask?
<sucode_> ok
<bhikkhusubhuti>  ok.. on the prefs.. is the ok on the left or right.. I cannot see the buttons
<Catametrictonic> Hey would anyone know why when using SCP to copy files over a local 100Mb network with little traffic the copies start off at close to 100Mb and subsequent files being copied transfer at <8Mb?
<Ben64> slow drive, slow router, slow cpu, combination of those, something completely different
<theblazehen> Catametrictonic MB or Mb? IIRC scp's bandwidth estimation at the start is way off and then goes to the real number
<theblazehen> Eg, would show 1.3 MB/s on my adsl line for a few seconds, then go back to 100 KB/s or so
<Catametrictonic> theblazehen - yes, I'm using megabits....
<theblazehen> Catametrictonic what does `iperf` say?
<Catametrictonic> Ben64 that doesn't explain why the first file is copying at 10megabytes and the subsequent files are transferring at 900kilobytes.
<Ben64> sure it does
<OerHeks> Catametrictonic, first minute the cache on your network/hdd gets loaded, when full, the speed drops, pretty normal
<Catametrictonic> theblasehen - TBH I've never used iperf.
<Catametrictonic> OerHeks, rsync is not having the same problems as scp.
<Catametrictonic> but I understand the implication.
<Catametrictonic> I just don't like rsync because it's very dangerous and the syntax can be complex.
<theblazehen> Catametrictonic https://asciinema.org/a/2x1wqk9x8ilpyo9t0x0tz54pl is it like that?
<Ben64> rsync is dangerous?
<nubcake> anyone? :/
<OerHeks> nubcake, anyone what?>
<Catametrictonic> theblazehen, yep, starts fast, then tails off.
<Catametrictonic> Ben64, can be if you fuck up.
<Ben64> so don't
<Ben64> anything can be dangerous if you mess it up
<nubcake> i'm having problems connecting from the same lan to my mysql server running ubuntu 16.04.1 x64
<Catametrictonic> Ben64, I'm a fuck up. I've accepted that long ago.
<OerHeks> oh, with 'if' you can put Paris in an empty winebottle
<nubcake> tried to set root's host to % didn't help
<Ben64> watch the language here Catametrictonic
<OerHeks> Catametrictonic, please watch your language, keep the channel family friendly, thanks
<Catametrictonic> see
<Ben64> scp is just as dangerous as rsync
<nubcake> hashed the bind = 127.0.0.1 so it's not used
<theblazehen> Catametrictonic I've always experienced that. If you're taking the number scp gives, 8 MB/s is 64 mbit/s which isn't the best over ethernet but alright for wifi
<nubcake> still cannot connect (restarted mysql, restarted the whole box)
<Ben64> nubcake: is it listening on the right ip
<theblazehen> Catametrictonic sometimes scp feels like https://xkcd.com/612/
<Catametrictonic> theblazehen, no, I've checked the speed with bmon on both ends. It's definitely slow and not a calculation issue. I've seen it work well. But lately it's doing this  first file fast, next files slow. It's probably what Ben64 said, a cache or memory issue. But I wouldn't know how to fix that.
<Catametrictonic> It's not that I just started using SCP. I've been using it for years with no weird issue like this.
<Ben64> if rsync goes fast, then use it
<Exterminador> guys, any idea about this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23623550/ -> Xubuntu x64
<Catametrictonic> I am
<agent_white> theblazehen: You have to tease a little bit. That's hardball.
<agent_white> 'scp, man of mystery'
<theblazehen> Catametrictonic Alright. Install pv locally then `ssh theserver cat /dev/zero | pv >/dev/null` to see what you get
<OerHeks> Exterminador, 'All packages are up to date." duhhh
<agent_white> you should re-route scp to rsync anyway due to obvious benefits
<Exterminador> OerHeks, but the fail on AppStream
<theblazehen> If there's many files I like to pipe tar over ssh
<Exterminador> AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<theblazehen> Avoids a round trip for each file
<Catametrictonic> theblazehen, will have to try that later. I'm copying the files I need with rsync presently. Was hoping someone would say "Oh yeah man...I've had that problem too....here's what you do...."...you know the quick fix.
<OerHeks> Exterminador, oh ignore it, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/854168/how-i-can-fix-appstream-cache-update-completed-but-some-metadata-was-ignored-d
<theblazehen> Catametrictonic yeah. Seems interesting that rsync is fine. Is it a lot of small files or few large files?
<OerHeks> don't enable backports, at least i would not
<Catametrictonic> theblazehen, large files
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1644498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644498 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "apt-get update returns "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors." periodically" [Medium,Fix committed]
<theblazehen> Catametrictonic hmm, alright. No idea then. Sorry
<fracklen> I have a problem... When new disks (internal) are added, basic users can't see them (using mount or df). This was working fine in 14.04. How can I configure to let normal users see disks in 'mount' and 'df' ?
<theblazehen> fracklen there should be a disk group that you can add users to iirc
<theblazehen> Wait, _see_ them? That's new..
<fracklen> yep - new to me as well... 'sudo df' has very different view than 'df'
<EriC^^> mount just displays /etc/mtab
<EriC^^> it works here on 16.04, normal user can read mount and df
<EriC^^> fracklen: which ubuntu?
<Catametrictonic> theblazehen, I've come to accept that I generally don't ask the easy to answer questions when I come here.....that's a good thing I believe. But, I keep trying because you never know.
<fracklen> EriC^^: /etc/mtab is a symlink to /proc/mounts - so something in the proc subsystem has been changed
<fracklen> 16.04
<EriC^^> is it a vps image?
<Catametrictonic> theblazehen, what I'd really like to know is how you know to do the ssh to cat the pipe through pv to null shit.....
<EriC^^> or the iso downloaded from the site?
<fracklen> no
<fracklen> iso
<fracklen> (server ofc)
<EriC^^> what happens when you type mount or df
<Exterminador> OerHeks, fixed! thanks
<fracklen> it displays root and tmpfs's
<theblazehen> fracklen `strace mount | nc termbin.com 9999` as normal user
<EriC^^> fracklen: does lsblk list the others?
<theblazehen> Or `strace mount >/dev/tcp/termbin.com/9999` if you don't have netcat
<theblazehen> Sorry, `strace mount &>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999` to grab strace output
<hidir> hi everybody
<kankusht> good morning
<kankusht> I need to ask something
<kankusht> How can I cancel task in queue with my printer?
<kankusht> I use Ubuntu bythe way
<NeoTheThird[m]> Open your dash, search for "Printers" to open the utility
<NeoTheThird[m]> then right click a printer
<NeoTheThird[m]> and select the last element "View Print Queue"
<NeoTheThird[m]> then select a job and klick cancel
<NeoTheThird[m]> the red x in a circel
<kankusht> Thank you very much, you're awesome :D
<NeoTheThird[m]> why thank you :)
<rizonz> does someone know what the size of the 14.04 and 16.04 mirrors are ?
<fracklen> theblazehen & Eric^^: thanks for the tip - strace revealed that the mount point was under a directory which had 0700 root.root
<fracklen> so mount could see it, but 'df' got "Permission denied"
<theblazehen> fracklen glad you solved it
<BluesKaj> rizonz, mirrors, don't you mean iso/images?
<rizonz> BluesKaj: no mirror
<EriC^^> fracklen: aha great
<EriC^^> try strace on df
<EriC^^> fracklen: seems to read from /proc/self/mountinfo
<ppf_> i've chrooted into another ubuntu installation on another drive. now i can't unmount it:
<ppf_> umount: /mnt/usb/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd: target is busy
<EriC^^> ppf_: try umount with -R
<rommel> ppf cd out if your in it and try umount -lR /mnt/whatever
<EriC^^> no, without -l
<ppf_> yeah, did  that
<ppf_> the process which keeps the folder busy is init
<ppf_> any way to force it to unload this path?
<EriC^^> try with -f
<EriC^^> -l will pretend it unloaded it when it really didn't
<ppf_> --force isn't forceful enough
<ppf_> i know, i'd prefer to avoid that
<EriC^^> what does lsof show?
<ppf_> nothing
<ppf_> fuser -u says: /mnt/usb/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd:     1(root)
<ppf_> mh, wait that's the wrong query.
<ppf_> /mnt/usb/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service:  2441
<ppf_> that's the open file
<ppf_> and 2441 is my user's systemd
<bricked> Hi, I tried repairing a corrupted hard drive with bad superblock, by restoring superblock from backup (mount -sb, then fsck -b). Nothing worked. Are there ways to recover data if superblock is still bad ?
<EriC^^> !datarecovery | bricked
<EriC^^> bricked: there's photorec and testdisk ( sudo apt-get install testdisk )
<EriC^^> !recover | bricked
<ubottu> bricked: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<bricked> EriC^^: I read that page a couple of times. There's a reason I'm asking people and not google.
<ikonia> bricked: have you tried any of the techniques in that page ?
<EriC^^> bricked: yeah that page has a good source of info
<mascot66991> Hi! Can anyone tell me what is wrong with my dpkg ?
<mascot66991> http://dpaste.com/3F7BETN
<yocs0000> mascot66991: are you connected to the internet?
<mascot66991> @yocs0000 yes I am
<GrandPa-G> I would like a personal recommendation for a free backup/restore package that can be setup to run unattended. Not much data, but want to get system changes as well. Must be managed via command line (ssh).
<GrandPa-G> There are plenty of google answers, but would like a real person's idea.
<yocs0000> try this: sudo apt-get -f install
<yocs0000> mascot66991:
<mascot66991> yocs0000: I tried that but still http://dpaste.com/2RSQ81B
<ppf_> is there a way to make systemd give up a user slice it holds inside and rbind-ed /sys?
<yocs0000> mascot66991: try sudo apt-get clean
<mascot66991> yocs0000: Done but still  sudo dpkg --configure -a gives same error
<yocs0000> and then restart the process .... can you explain how did you get where you are?
<yocs0000> mascot66991: what did you try to do?
<OerHeks> GrandPa-G, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/backup-shellscripts.html
<mbrc> #Anime-Koi
<OerHeks> GrandPa-G, and a good start with comparison list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<ppf> oh well, i just rebooted ...
<mascot66991> yocs0000: I was trying to install php7.0-soap and once I installed that I added extension=php_soap.dll which once I ran my script using SoapClient gave error so I reached back of instalation of php-soap that it said php was not properly installed so I tried installing php using
<mascot66991> http://askubuntu.com/questions/803430/getting-errors-while-installing-php-on-ubuntu16-04/803436#803436 but it did not help
<mascot66991> then i noticed that even installing anything did not work
<ppf> okay, now let's talk about my actual problem: i've dd'ed a vbox image of ubuntu onto un usb stick. but i can't get it to boot. kernel panics with 'unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)'
<yocs0000> mascot66991: unfortunately I have to go .... but can I suggest you remove all of the newly installed packages using "sudo apt purge" and then start from scratch?
<mascot66991> Its okay I am asking at askubuntu hopefully will get a solution.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/860228/unable-to-configure-dpkg
<rcw2> hi using u16 and placed my harddrive into another machine temporarily.  I know ideally I'd want to install ubuntu over for the new machine but there are time constraints opposing that.  The audio works with the laptop but when i plug headphones in they dont trigger the select an audio function prompt nor work whatsoever... the sound continues from the laptop speakers.  is there a quick fix for this?
<romain__> hello guys
<losacii> hi
<ad0uc> gets 'metadata ignored' on update
<quup> why isn't chromium getting security updates in ubuntu 16.10?
<ad0uc> Get:14 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/main amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [208 B]
<ad0uc> Get:15 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/universe amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [212 B]
<ad0uc> Get:16 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/multiverse amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [212 B]
<ad0uc> Get:17 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [68.1 kB]
<ad0uc> Get:18 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main DEP-11 64x64 Icons [43.0 kB]
<user700> v
<Sandeep_dubey> checking how such it works !
<sand1122> clear
 * MrTuxHdb is listening to Hanggai - Baifang (Back to You)
<Pici> MrTuxHdb: please disable that here, or part the channel.
<sruli> i have a issue with a udev rule, its a simple rule to run when a particular usb device is connected/disconnected, for some reason it only works when i connect it "ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="045e", ATTR{idProduct}=="0040", RUN+="path/to/sh" the exact smae line with "remove" instead of "add" does not work, anyone have any idea why?
<uskerine> hi, I am new into ubuntu 14.04, not sure if there was something that changed, but what should I do to auto-install required package dependencies?
<uskerine> I have tried to do apt-get install mypackage but it keeps raising erros due to unmet dependencies
<uskerine> thanks
<Pici> sruli: you may want to take a look at this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/udev-not-doing-remove-rules-841733/
<sruli> uskerine: try "sudo apt install -f"
<Pici> uskerine: what package are you installing? is it from a PPA?
<xangua> uskerine: and what are you trying to install?
<BluesKaj> uskerine,  have you updated and upgraded all your packages first?
<uskerine> i did apt-get update
<uskerine> what is the difference between update and upgrade
<uskerine> ?
<uskerine> what apt install -f is actually doing?
<BluesKaj> us you upgrade after updating
<BluesKaj> uskerine,^
<uskerine> does it move from LTS to something different?
<Pici> uskerine: update merely refreshes the list of available packages, but doesn't actually install anything.
<uskerine> wow
<uskerine> ok thanks
<sruli> Pici: thats link seems to be in the right direction, thanks
<BluesKaj> uskerine, updating merely sets up the packages that need to be upgraded
<uskerine> where are /etc/init.d startup scripts in ubuntu 14?
<ppf> in /etc/init.d/?
<odfhw5bv9s> Hi everyone!
<pavan_> i have R305 Finger print module
<pavan_> i want to store my finger in my local directory in bmp formt
<odfhw5bv9s> I have connected a webcam to my PC, but the picture is red.
<odfhw5bv9s> 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-3000
<odfhw5bv9s> Wikis say it uses gspca drivers and that I need LD_PRELOAD some libs. I have done that, but it doesn't work, the picture is still red.
<ppf> pavan_: that's most likely not how the reader works
<uio> Hi, trying to use LaTeX editor with gedit and am having some issues. Namely I installed gedit-latex-plugin but all I get is the highlighting functionality of LaTeX without the ability to compile, any suggestions ?
<Omnipotent> is it possible to install Ubuntu 16.04 UEFI with GPT partitioning with Rufus tool?
<Omnipotent> I had windows 10 UEFI installed on my laptop, and when I installed Ubuntu 16.04 with GPT partition and UEFI selected in Rufus, I ended up with loading windows 10 only, no bootloader seems to be installed
<Omnipotent> when I enabled my legacy mode, grub showed up
<Omnipotent> why didn't my install end up being UEFI?
<BluesKaj> Omnipotent, does legacy mode/drubh show your windows entry and allow you to boot it?
<BluesKaj> legacy mode/grub
<arrrghhh> hey all, curious about setting up a USB key for 'all' the downloads.  I'm going to be updating a couple of machines from 14.04 to 16.04, and the internet access is atrocious.  I'd like to pre-download as much in the way of updates as I can so this doesn't take 3 days... I found AptGet/Offline and apt-medium but I'm a bit lost on the 'best' way for me...
<Omnipotent> BluesKaj, I managed to nuke my windows an ubuntu while playing with it
<Omnipotent> now I installed ubuntu again after again using Rufus.. with GPT partitioning enabled
<Omnipotent> and ended up installing legacy once more
<arrrghhh> so I'll have the latest 16.04.1 or whatever version they are up to now, but there's usually a slew of updates past that as well...
<Omnipotent> now I do not have windows, So I do not know if it shows windows or not
<Omnipotent> BluesKaj, I had legacy mode completely disabled, so I am sure my flash drive booted into UEFI when installing
<BluesKaj> Omnipotent, run sudo os-prober , then sudo update-grub
<gde33> not sure where this question belongs: I've switched the theme, now the curved part of the firefox focused tab is the old color (left and right of it)
<nicomachus> so (I think) I completely removed MATE from my system here, but I'm still getting this MATE splash screen and DM: http://i.imgur.com/ZOdf0n7.jpg         http://i.imgur.com/11Xv6Bm.jpg
<Omnipotent> BluesKaj, currently booted to Legacy, so shows 2 Found entries
<Omnipotent> Disabling legacy shows "No device found on HDD" so can't go into Ubuntu at all.
<Omnipotent> :(
<BluesKaj> I use legacy mode , doen't nother me at all , UEFI is just new BIOS
<Omnipotent> BluesKaj, yeah but why wouldn't it install on UEFI
<BluesKaj> dunno , in any case if you can boot windows too then it doen't matter
<BluesKaj> doesn't
<Omnipotent> BluesKaj, yeah well I suppose.
<Omnipotent> UEFI had extremely fast boot times though
<Omnipotent> for windows
<Omnipotent> it's like hitting button and starting to work within 4 seconds
<gstaniak> In the preseed repos settings (not the mirror ones), what is the location of the keys I need for the unattended install? What I mean is, if the repo's URL is http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/, is the key for "apt-setup/local0/key" the one located at http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release.gpg?
<uio> Hi trying to install extra LaTeX packages.  I installed texlive with apt-get and then tried tlmgr install amsmath but got the message cannot setup TLPDB in /home/user/texmf at /usr/bin/tlmgr line 5604. Any thoughts?
<phos1> Hi! For some reason when I try to load a page on my ubuntu server, I get an internal server error. i can’t find any error logs or messages anywhere. Memory etc seems fine, so i really need error messages..
<nacc> phos1: where are you looking for logs? all pages fail to load (even the one that is the root document)?
<sruli> Omnipotent: i believe the reason for the fast boot with win+uefi is the system goes into a type of hibernation.. in win power settings the is an option to disbale fast boot, if i remember correctly with that option enabled you cannot run dualboot
<phos1> nacc: Front end pages load fine, it’s just some admin functions fail (CMS). I am looking in var/log/apache2
<nacc> uio: amsmath ships with texlive-latex-base, no?
<nacc> phos1: is the CMS its own application (i.e. apache is just basically serving as a proxy), or just documents served by apache? are you getting a 404?
<uio> nacc: I don't think so, but I'm sure I'll have to add other packages if not that one..
<nacc> uio: `apt-cache search amsmath` implies that it is
<nacc> uio: well tht and `apt-cache show amsmath`
<phos1> nacc: No, it’s just drupal, a website CMS. It just comes up on the screen and says: An internal server error occurred. Please try again later.
<nacc> phos1: which version of ubuntu?
<phos1>  14.04.5 LTS
<nacc> phos1: and has it ever worked?
<phos1> Not that I have ever seen
<nacc> phos1: drupal7 from the archives?
<bmullan> join #arctica
<phos1> nacc: No, just installed as web files. It’s like it’s out of memory but i odn’t think it is. I can’t tell without error message/ logs though
<nacc> phos1: are you sure it's properly configured, etc.? Im fairly sure the package works and doing it on your own is harder to support (and not really an ubuntu issue potentially)
<phos1> The site works fine on my server, and I just cloned it to this one, so I know it’s a configuration issue on this server I just can’t figure out what it is. I have no idea how to turn on error messages
<nacc> phos1: i'm guessing you don't have php installed or configured, maybe (so the php engine is failing to start?)
<phos1> nacc: It loads most of the php pages, just some of the bigger things are crashing
<sruli> is there a way to see the date of package release in "apt list"
<DomeMaster> hello
<DomeMaster> upgraded to 16.04, now cant boot up. Loading screen keeps going with screen tearing. HP Laptop with some kind of AMD graphics card
<DomeMaster> anything I can do?
<nicomachus> sruli: try apt-cache show <package>
<thingything> How can I make a folder "unwritable"? Like you (including yourself) can only read files, but not modify, delete or adding new files to the folder/existing files. How do I do that via CLI/Bash?
<sruli> nicomachus: forgot to specify, want to look at dates of --upgradable
<nicomachus> sruli: eh, i don't think that does it.
<BlauskaerM> thingything: Just remove the write permisson from everyone?
<sruli> nicomachus: how do i just download upgradeable without installing?
<BlauskaerM> chmod -w foder
<rcw2> hi using u16 and placed my harddrive into another machine temporarily.  I know ideally I'd want to install ubuntu over for the new machine but there are time constraints opposing that.  The audio works with the laptop but when i plug headphones in they dont trigger the select an audio function prompt nor work whatsoever... the sound continues from the laptop speakers.  is there a quick fix for this?
<Omnipotent> sruli, yeah tried thaqt
<thingything> BlauskaerM: Ok thanks, I'll try
<Omnipotent> still didn't work, somehow grub was only available in case of legacy
<Omnipotent> even though I installed it wit UEFI enabled
<DomeMaster> any help at all?
<sruli> thingything: you might want to make it immutable, "sudo chattr +i /path/to/file" in this case even root cannot write/delete file
<zykotick9> thingything: i'd change the owner/group to root with "sudo chown -R root:root /path/to/folder" then change so group and other have rx on the folder "sudo chmod go=rx /path/to/folder" then i'd go into the folder and change all the files to have read only "sudo chmod go=r *"
<sruli> Omnipotent: have u verified you installation media is eufi ?
<zykotick9> thingything: sruli might have a better suggestion!
<Omnipotent> sruli, yep, I created installation media using Rufus GPT UEFI option, kept my legacy boot function off from BIOS settings
<Omnipotent> flash drive booted I installed
<Omnipotent> after which, The Grub was not seen anywhere
<Omnipotent> until I switched to Legacy
<sruli> Omnipotent: are you booted into ubuntu now?
<Omnipotent> Yes, Using legacy
<Omnipotent> as if I turn the UEFI on, it doesn't detect Ubuntu
<BlauskaerM> sruli: Nice tip, didnt know about chattr
<BlauskaerM> Is that included in the standard package?
<sruli> Omnipotent: paste output of lsblk to paste.ubuntu.com
<sruli> BlauskaerM: i learnt it the hard way... deleted a directory of backing files for my VM's with a minor mistake in a bash script
<Omnipotent> wait a sec, I am in Windows on another machine atm, let me just do that there
<Omnipotent> don't have IRC client installed on Ubuntu yet
<Omnipotent> because I am not sure whether I would need to reinstall all this again
<sruli> Omnipotent: paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and post link here
<sruli> BlauskaerM: i believe its part of every linux disro.. didnt check but would be surprised if it not in ubuntu mini
<gstaniak> phos1: place a php file with only <?php phpinfo(); ?> inside it in the document root and try to open it.
<Omnipotent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624355
<BlauskaerM> sruli: Will chekck it out :)
<Omnipotent> sruli,
<phos1> gstaniak: Yup that loads up fine
<gstaniak> phos1: so the server config is basically ok, it's the drupal code that makes it choke
<sruli> Omnipotent: have u installed as a dualboot?
<phos1> Somewhere yes, but I am not getting any error messages which is what i’m trying to fix
<Omnipotent> sruli, not at the moment, I screwed up my windows 10 installation earlier, so not anymore, I fresh installed Ubuntu 16.04
<gstaniak> phos1: nothing in the apache error log?
<Omnipotent> the main problem now is that, if I disable legacy, UEFI doesn't show up.
<Omnipotent> err
<phos1> gstaniak: Correct, totally empty
<Omnipotent> if I disable legacy, Grub doesn't show up
<phos1> I just get “Internal server error” running some tasks
<Omnipotent> and hence ubuntu doesn't load, "No bootable device"
<nicomachus> so (I think) I completely removed MATE from my system here, but I'm still getting this MATE splash screen and DM: http://i.imgur.com/ZOdf0n7.jpg         http://i.imgur.com/11Xv6Bm.jpg
<sruli> Omnipotent: something is wrong there, i only see /boot/efi partition and no /boot partition, are you planning to have a dualboot on this machine?
<Omnipotent> yes later on, currently there is only ubuntu installed
<gstaniak> phos1: you could try running apache in the foreground (http://zroger.com/blog/apache-in-the-foreground/), perhaps it will print something in the terminal window
<Omnipotent> Should I have made a /boot partition? I selected "something else" when installing ubuntu as fresh, since I didn't had Windows anymore on my machine there was no option on "along side windows"
<Omnipotent> I selected something else and made mount points /   efi and swap and installed ubuntu, should I have not done that?
<sruli> Omnipotent: i dont use windows but my only experience with dual install is having windows installed first, are u planning an encrypted install of ubuntu?
<Omnipotent> I don't mind it being encrypted or not.. it's not a serious issue.
<Omnipotent> sruli, I had windows installed first, but I screwed it up while fixing grub.
<sruli> Omnipotent: instructions are completly different.. u have to make your choice before u start... which way are u going?
<Omnipotent> now I reformatted and installed ubuntu first.
<Omnipotent> whichever way is simpler...
<Omnipotent> encrypted install of ubuntu means "Encryption of my home folder" ?
<Omnipotent> the checkbox that we select at time of install?
<sruli> no, encryption of /root partition, encryption of home folder is a simple checkbox as you saw
<Omnipotent> yeah that's enough for me
<Omnipotent> I don't need / encrypted
<DomeMaster> every upgrade of Ubuntu fails, yet you're meant to upgrade to keep your machine secure
<sruli> Omnipotent: in your place i would start with installing windows first (if that what u want as an end result) just install it on the whole hard drive then in disk management shrink it (if it doesnt allow you to shirnk enough follow this guide http://tinyurl.com/z55z6or )
<sruli> Omnipotent: i never tried a non encrypted install so i only ever used manual partitioning, but i beleive if you choose to "install alongside windowss" and if it asks where to install bootloader you should choose the actual name of the hard drive
<phos1> gstaniak: It’s a script that goes through and updates content, it only takes about 5 seconds to run. It runs fine on one server, but not this one. I am sure it will be a php.ini setting but without errors I have no idea what one
<Guest79929> Hello I have a problem, I want to use kdevelop 5 development c However, the build correct click execute when there is no response
<gstaniak> phos1: can't you run it with a -DFORGROUNDed apache to see what's printed in the console?
<Guest79929> Click the execute window without any output
<phos1> gstaniak: So I did http://koansys.com/news/run-apache-in-the-forground-on-ubuntu and got AH00526: Syntax error on line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<phos1> Invalid Mutex directory in argument file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}
<phos1> That’s the path used everywhere for writting error logs
<phos1> So if that path is undefined it wouldn’t know where to put the error logs
<gstaniak> phos1: i think it has some hardcoded defaults. what happens if you comment out that line?
<phos1> http://pastebin.com/hVWSQxXD
<phos1> That’s the full string, I commented that out and I get bad user name now
<nacc> phos1: it seems like whateer you are doing is not sourcing envvars?
<phos1> nacc: That command i ran is suppose to make it run in forgroud, so I’m not sure if it’s just that command or a server issue.
<phos1> If it’s a server issue it would explain why I get no error logs
<phos1> but I know nothing about apache in forhtoupd or envvars..
<nacc> phos1: does your server have said file (/etc/apache2/envvars)?
<phos1> yes
<LinuxNovice> hi, could anybody here tell me which is more lightweight and more suitable for old desktops Mate or XFCE?
<nacc> phos1: can you see if on your system taht file contains the strings the above log is complaining about?
<phos1> nacc: Yes it does
<LinuxNovice> I am new to Linux and I need some help in choosing a suitable DE for my old laptop.
<nacc> phos1: ok, i would suggest doing this, instead of the suggested command: `sudo -s -H (switch to root with password)`. In that shell, run: `. /etc/apache2/envvars; apache2 -X`
<nacc> phos1: and then let us konw if it still complains
<Southern_Gentlem> LinuxNovice,  grab lives ofdifferent Desktop environments but them up on usbkeys and try them
<koroso> ● ssh.service - OpenBSD Secure Shell server
<koroso>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ssh.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<koroso>    Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since mar. 2016-12-13 17:27:38 CET; 8min ago
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice, lubuntu is more lightweight, xubuntu and mate are equal i guess
<Southern_Gentlem> what one perosn may like someone else will not
<phos1> http://pastebin.com/aMguLqeP
<koroso> someone can help me
<nacc> phos1: you're not typig the correct command
<Southern_Gentlem> koroso,  i dont think you are running ubuntu
<LinuxNovice> I can do that, but, I might feel no difference between them. I want an objective comparison.
<nacc> phos1: '. /etc/apache2/envvars'
<nacc> phos1: you are sourcing the envvars file so they are defined in the env
<nacc> phos1: in your case, you are trying to execute a text file, which does nothing
<LinuxNovice> I want to choose between Mate and XFCE.
<Southern_Gentlem> LinuxNovice, thats just it comes down to your personal perfernces
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice, objective would be you testing both
<LinuxNovice> want to know which is more resource intensive.
<OerHeks> let us know :-)
<Southern_Gentlem> and your machine will tell you that
<phos1> nacc: Ah ok, i missed the period, that ran without issues
<LinuxNovice> I don't have the means to test them.
<Southern_Gentlem> huh??
<nacc> phos1: cool
<Southern_Gentlem> you dont have a dvd burner or a 2g usbkey?
<OerHeks> Southern_Gentlem, he just wants to chat about it
<LinuxNovice> I have an old laptop of Intel Celeron M single core processor of 1.5 Ghz and 2 GB RAM.
<phos1> nacc: So that doesn’t put me any closer to why I am not getting any errors, only internal server error
<Southern_Gentlem> OerHeks,  yes
<OerHeks> single core.. lubuntu
<OerHeks> don't expect a youtube racemonster
<LinuxNovice> OK. Got it. Thanks a lot for your suggestion.
<nacc> phos1: now that you're running in the foreground, and then you load the page, you get nothing in the termial
<nacc> ?
<_030> Hey guys! I'm having some trouble with my graphics card.. Installed the newest nVidia Driver, but I still can't use prime
<LinuxNovice> I think only LXDE DE will suit my laptop.
<_030> anywhere you could point me? google is not helping
<phos1> nacc: I only have  /etc/apache2/envvars; apache2 -X
<phos1> httpd (pid 1345) already running, I don’t think it will show anything
<LinuxNovice> by the way, which is more lightweight between LXDE and LXQT?
<Southern_Gentlem> try them and see
<xangua> LinuxNovice: Lubuntu is nice for that old laptop, but if you're trying Linux for the first time xubuntu might be a better choice as it comes with all the features a modern desktop should have
<nacc> phos1: well yes, youll need to stop apache first
<LinuxNovice> ok. xangua, that's the kind of advice I expected here in this community.
<phos1> nacc: Ok that is loading, trying it now
<LinuxNovice> for someone who is entirely new to Linux, these issues are quite puzzling.
<ubuntu570> Hi, my ubuntu 12.04 , jumps up from minimum to mid-high volume, if i want to access volume control in the panel...., is this a known bug ? any suggestions ?
<phos1> nacc: It’s crazy slow this way
<nacc> phos1: yes, only one thread
<phos1> waiting for things to load / crash
<phos1> ok it crashed, and i got no messages
<LinuxNovice> I will try Lubuntu.
<vfw> nacc: What is phos1 trying to do?
<phos1> nacc:It crashed on a page I’ve never had an issue on before
<nacc> vfw: debugging a failure to load drupal on a server without error messages
<vfw> nacc: phos1 Is apache crashing?
<nacc> phos1: 'crash'?
<phos1> vfw: My site is giving me internal server error, and i can’t find a log to see why. I’m sure it’s hitting a memory/ post or other limit but i don’t see any errors
<vfw> nacc: phos1 systemctl status httpd
<phos1> nacc: Just got “An internal server error occurred. Please try again later.”
<phos1> But Apache is fine and shows no errors
<phos1> This exact site works fine on another server (It’s Centos, with very high resource limits), I just need to figure out what needs changing on this server...
<vfw> phos1: nacc Do you see any sort of errors in the output of systemctl status ?
<nacc> phos1: do you get anyting in journactl or dmesg (in the case of kills of processes due to memory)
<phos1> Sorry I’ve never used any of those commands, just looking up how to use them..
<vfw> phos1: nacc What is http://pastebin.com/aMguLqeP ?  (It says "Permission denied")
<nacc> vfw: typo
<nacc> vfw: attemping to run a file that should be sourced
<vfw> Oh ok.  Well has he tested php?
<phos1> vfw: I get command not found. systemctl status
<phos1> systemctl: command not found
<nacc> vfw: oh this is 14.04.5
<vfw> phos1: What version of ... Oh ok nacc
<vfw> I think 16.04.1 would be better for phos1
<phos1> I do have messages to do upgrades, it’s not a production server, I could update?
<odfhw5bv9s> I have connected a webcam to my PC, but the picture is red.
<odfhw5bv9s> 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-3000
<odfhw5bv9s> Wikis say it uses gspca drivers and that I need LD_PRELOAD some libs. I have done that, but it doesn't work, the picture is still red. How can I fix it?
<vfw> nacc: Upgrade to 16.04.1 may solve problems
<nacc> i mean it shouldn't strictly be necessary, but it might, yeah
<phos1> vfw: Do i just do: New release '16.04.1 LTS' available.Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it. As it says?
<vfw> phos1: I would do routine backups first.
<phos1> It’s a staging server, so aside from the pain i would go through time wise trying to rebuild it has nothing on it.
<phos1> thankfully :)
<phos1> vfw: I’ll try the upgrade, hopwfully it sorts it out. It should probably be done either way so is probably a good place to start.
<vfw> phos1: Before attempting version upgrade, make sure that last line of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades says, "Prompt=lts"
<phos1> vfw: Yes it does
<vfw> phos1: Information you will be interested in:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<nacc> note you will need a specific version of drupal7 if you switch to xenial, as it only has php7
<vfw> phos1: (There is also info about php in the link I just sent you.
<phos1> nacc: Does it switch to xenial automatically if I do the upgrade?
<nacc> phos1: xenial the release name (16.04)
<vfw> phos1: The choice is yours, I'm not saying the only way to fix your problems is to upgrade, but it is what I would do.
<vfw> ... If I were you....
<_030> So, my nVidia driver works, but my intel dedicated GPU does not. When I first installed Ubuntu a few months ago (had to get rid of it for a while, unfortunately, just got it back now) prime-select worked like a charm - now nvidia-settings says prime is not supported - lspci -nn | grep '\[03'   also only detects my nvidia card, any clue how i could fix this?
<iconicschema> Hey my colleague is having the weirdest issue, when using a secondary monitor with his laptop and his mouse cursor is not working properly, rendering on the guest monitor and the clicks register on the primary (except the toolbar)
<iconicschema> He’s on 16.04
<iconicschema> Anyone have any advice on a direction to troubleshoot?
<phos1> vfw: Annoying that only goes to php7, that could cause me site issues…
<vfw> phos1: Choice is yours.  You can fix what you have.  It was just a suggestion.
<vfw> phos1: ... an option ...
<phos1> vfw: If we can fix what I have that would be ideal, but I have no idea what to do next on it
<vfw> iconicschema: Fully updated?
<iconicschema> Apparently he’s running some updates now
<vfw> iconicschema: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> iconicschema: ...may fix problems...
<iconicschema> Okay, thanks vfw.
<iconicschema> It’s really weird in the display settings his primary monitor is rendering on top of the secondary display! lol grabbing a screenshot
<iconicschema> the behavior is the same
<vfw> phos1: So you have a drupal site that doesn't load?
<iconicschema> that small portion of the larger display maps the mouse clicks to the smaller display
<vfw> phos1: Are you going to try and fix it?  Or upgrade?
<phos1> vfw: It loads 95% of the site, some pages / functions just come up with “Internal server Error” I refresh and some of them work after that and some don’t
<vfw> phos1: I'll try to help if I can...
<phos1> I want to try and fix it, upgrading to php7 would require a lot of testing, never used it on Drupal 7
<iconicschema> http://imgur.com/a/40aJO
<iconicschema> thats his settings page
<vfw> phos1: and you find no errors in the log?  /var/log/httpd/error_log
<iconicschema> he can’t move the monitors off of eachother
<vfw> phos1: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<vfw> phos1: Anything?
<phos1> I am the second one, and as of right now that file doesn’t exist. All the archive ones are here
<phos1> I have been re-naming / deleting it. Some errors are logged to it, but nothing about this internal server error
<phos1> As of right now the file doesn’t exist (and i have had several internal server errors since)
<jpmh> I use the set -o vi option in bash in LXterminal - usually all works fine.  Sometimes the "editor" seems confused about where it is and so the cursor is misplaced.  Any ideas
<vfw> phos1: Did you look at https://www.drupal.org/node/416906 ?
<vfw> phos1: Solution in that case was "I had to uncomment "RewriteBase /" in the .htaccess"
<vfw> phos1: But if that does not apply, don't stop there.
<phos1> This looks like the drupal internal server error message, my message isn’t from drupal. And it’s only on some pages not all of them
<Ludo38> Hi everybody
<iconicschema> Hello :D
<Ludo38> I just bought a new external hard drive
<Ludo38> :)
<phos1> vfw: I’ve tried max execution time, and memory limits
<Ludo38> what format system do you recommend ? I use Ubuntu but sometimes I need to exchange files to a Mac or PC
<Ludo38> FAT ? NTFS ?
<Southern_Gentlem> fat
<MonkeyDust> Ludo38  create a shared folder, NTFS is fine
<MonkeyDust> Ludo38  it's what i have
<poz2k4444> Hi guys, I'm trying to use an already encrypted hard drive with luks/lvm, I know with debian I can boot into rescue mode and do everything from there, is there something similar with ubuntu?
<pie3> Hallo
<vfw> phos1: I think you should try accessing the broken pages again and generate error.log
<tomreyn> poz2k4444: yes, it's called rescue mode ;)
<pie3> any german
<Pici> !de | pie3
<ubottu> pie3: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<phos1> vfw: For some reason they are not generating error.log, that’s what totally has me stuck.
<poz2k4444> tomreyn: but I don't see the option when I but with the standard image from the official ubuntu page
<vfw> phos1: If that is so, it must be problems with the site.
<phos1> vfw: same site on my Centos server works perfectly.
<vfw> phos1: Look at the ones that error out, see if you find anything wrong with the content or where it's served from.
<vfw> phos1: What is Centos running?  php and apache versions...
<ash_workz> sometimes my screen goes crazy and doesn't show letters on certain programs after showing up
<vfw> phos1: (I don't know much about centos
<Ludo38> Mmm looks like FAT and NTFS are equal
<ash_workz> like "Wo  d y u l ke t  upg  de ..."
<Ludo38> Thank you <3
<nullbyte_> how can add parameters to grub for every linux os boot I mean, default nouveau.modeset=0 becouse when i add it to /etc/default/grub it adds it to current OS only?
<genii> Ludo38: Consider usinf exfat
<genii> *using
<ash_workz> I have a loop running from an ssh that I don't want to break right now, can I just restart the "desktop" or w/e without killing my processes?
<phos1> vfw: cpanel, php 5.5 (I can change php versions on it)
<Ludo38> genii : is exfat compatible with any OS ? I use Ubuntu but need to plug to Win and Mac sometimes
 * ash_workz crosses fingres
<ash_workz> fingers*
<genii> Ludo38: exfat has been supported in Windows since XP onwards, Mac Snow Leopard onwards.
<ash_workz> :\
<genii> Ludo38: In Ubuntu you'll need to install exfat-utils
<genii> Ludo38: exfat also supports drives up to 128 petabyte, and file sizes up to the same size
<Ludo38> genii:interesting! So, it's a more powerful format ? Faster ? Will it be natively supported in Ubuntu soon ?
<sevuhl> sec
<OerHeks> Ludo38, when microsoft changes to a new filesystem, exfat might become reality, natively
<sevuhl> Quit: Ex-Chat
<MonkeyDust> sevuhl  it's    /quit
<ash_workz> 'ubuntu experienced an internal error'
<ash_workz> it's been running pretty slow lately
<ash_workz> maybe Franz is messing everything up
<ash_workz> not sure why but my missing letters problem has happened pretty often lately; especially when "waking up"
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all! How to kill xorg and make it not to restart
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all! How to kill xorg and make it not to restart
<wlp1s1> yenclgj5nlw: sudo systemctl stop lightm
<wlp1s1> *lightdm
<wlp1s1> yenclgj5nlw: so run sudo systemctl stop lightdm in a terminal
<yenclgj5nlw> Unit lightdm.service is not loaded
<wlp1s1> uh
<wlp1s1> yenclgj5nlw: how did you start X?
<ash_workz> I mean, you can kinda tell that when it happens something deep inside when awry
<yenclgj5nlw> systemd has done it I guess
<yenclgj5nlw> I wanna create xorg configuration to enable additional mouse buttons
<wlp1s1> <_< you should've asked that first
<yenclgj5nlw> when I start 2 instances of xorg the screen is filled with garbage
<ash_workz> because the text is like in gedit, window headings, prompts, the settings menu; but more elaborate programs are not effected (eg Firefox, Atom Editor, etc) and at least the terminals are not effected (except for the aformentioned window headings)
<sruli> how can i change tty from terminal?
<yenclgj5nlw> and consoles become unswitchable
<wlp1s1> sruli: what do you mean change tty from terminal? try ctrl+alt+f<number>
<gwozt> hey guys i have a question
<wlp1s1> gwozt: ask it
<gwozt> ive set autologin off
<sruli> wlp1s1: using virtualbox, no way to exec c+t+f# in guest
<gwozt> but when the login screen appers when i boot up the computer
<gwozt> i can easily login by pressing enter
<wlp1s1> sruli: hit the Host key (usually Ctrl)
<wlp1s1> it should work
<gwozt> it doesn't actually require a password
<wlp1s1> right ctrl
<wlp1s1> gwozt: then set a password...?
<gwozt> i already have
<BluesKaj> then autologin is still in effect for some reason
<sruli> wlp1s1: host + ctrl+alt+f# ?
<wlp1s1> sruli: hit the Host key once, which should lock the keyboard
<wlp1s1> then do the key combination
<wlp1s1> it should turn green
<gwozt> BluesKaj, how can it be fixed?
<gwozt> i already have a password
<sruli> wlp1s1: no luck is there a command i can execute in terminal?
<wlp1s1> sruli: no, i don't think so
<MonkeyDust> sruli  to emulate key presses, you can use 'xdotool', or is that not what you mean
<sruli> wlp1s1: do you know how i can add keyboard shortcuts for vbox input?
<MonkeyDust> sruli  like 'xdotool key ctrl+alt+blah
<gwozt> nothing happens when i set autologin on or off i always get prompted to enter a password but pressing enter gets me into my account
<sruli> MonkeyDust: what is xdotool?
<wlp1s1> you have to install it first
<BluesKaj> gwozt, http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login-in-lightdm
<iconicschema> After updates, the issue with dual screen is still an issue
<kevin> Hello
<ixem1er> bj
<ixem1er> rbjr
<flyzzx> yop
<genii> Ludo38: Apologies on lag, I had to go take care of some business here at work. ... it's unlikely that it will be natively supported in Ubuntu any time soon, for the same reason FAT and NTFS are not...it's a proprietary format that Microsoft owns.
<jf02jfv> hey
<Guest68931> I'm currently facing a serious issue. I'm working on Ubuntu Desktop 16.10 on a clean install. My computer has both an integrated graphics card (CPU) and an NVIDIA card (DVI). The integrated graphics is set as the primary device, however, installing Ubuntu, or booting an existing installation does only provide an output over the NVIDIA card. Why is is this not respected in Ubuntu or how can I force Ubunt
<Guest68931> u to output over the graphics controller of my choice?
<flyzzx> into settings > updates > additionnals drivers
<sruli> wlp1s1: MonkeyDust: found it, "sudo chvt <#>"
<Guest68931> For NVIDIA, the Nouveau driver is installed, also the intel CPU driver(s) are installed.
<flyzzx> u can choose which driver u want activate
<Guest68931> Where should I do that? The NVIDIA has no option to disable it, only the proprietary drivers and the Nuoveau drivers. However, I can select "Do not use this device" for the intel chipset. I want to do this for NVIDIA...
<yeed> well, I can't get my GPU driver to run properly! installed nvidia-375, nvidia-settings, nvidia-prime - prime does not work, can't change display brightness... any suggestions?
<yenclgj5nlw> so I have managed to stop xorg (systemctl stop display-manager), but I unable to create xorg config
<yenclgj5nlw> I'm
<yenclgj5nlw> *I'm unable to create Xorg config
<Guest68931> After installing the NVIDIA proprietary driver, Ubuntu boots using the NVIDIA card, but still no signal on the integrated graphics. However, the card has been blacklisted (/etc/initramfs-tools/modules)
<rcw2> hi iirc apt-get installed version 2 of python.  What's the *best* way to install v 3.x?
<nacc> rcw2: apt install python3 ?
<nacc> rcw2: python points at python2, but python3 is often lso installed
<Pici> rcw2: also don't repoint python at python3, that will break things.
<nacc> Pici: good point :)
<rcw2> wait, when i run python -v it says v 2.x.  and apt-get install python3 says 'is already the newest version (3.5.1-3)'
<nacc> rcw2: right, so ruun `python3 -v`
<rcw2> do i just need to point to 3?
<rcw2> oooh
<nacc> well, python3 --version
<Pici> nacc, rcw2: its python3 -V
<nacc> Pici: thanks :)
<iresf> hello
<iresf> why lubuntu 16.10 can not  render  correctly  what is the problem  ?
<sruli> how can i make a dir not write timestamp when making changes? noatime just effects access times
<nacc> sruli: why would you want that?
<sruli> nacc: i need it for when i mount a FS, chattr -R +A works for dir but i need the FS to be mounted with it
<cavia> hi
<Guest68931> Any idea for my graphics problem?
<cavia> Is anyone  there
<nacc> sruli: +A also only affects atime?
<sruli> nacc: correct, i need a way not to change timestamps at all
<nacc> sruli: yes, and I'm asking what your usecase is?
<sruli> nacc: hide last usage
<phos1> vfs: My other ubuntu server that i thought was the same isn’t giving me any problems, it’s not erroring at all. It’s the same site / code as I cloned it....
<retrover> hola
<desktop> list
<nacc> sruli: you want to hide when a file was last modified on the disk?
<sruli> nacc: yes, i want to be able to mount a FS and all file changes should not show in timestamp
<nacc> sruli: that seems contradictory to what most FS do
<darky16> ya du monde ?
<darky16> julian ? are you there ?
<sruli> nacc: i know ;-)
<nacc> sruli: as in, i think you'd break the fs itself if you did that
<ceunincksken> I'm currently facing a serious issue. I'm working on Ubuntu Desktop 16.10 on a clean install. My computer has both an integrated graphics card (CPU) and an NVIDIA card (DVI). The integrated graphics is set as the primary device, however, installing Ubuntu, or booting an existing installation does only provide an output over the NVIDIA card. Why is is this not respected in Ubuntu or how can I force Ubu
<ceunincksken> ntu to output over the graphics controller of my choice?
<ixem1er> quelle est la ligne de commande avec SHUTDOWN pour rebooter sous windows en mutliboot (windows sous /dev/sd1 )
<ixem1er> multiboot
<vfw> ceunincksken: Did you install proprietary Nvidia driver software?
<kostkon> !fr | ixem1er
<ubottu> ixem1er: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ixem1er> ok merci
<ceunincksken> @vfw Yes, I did. However, no output on the VGA channel.
<Mibka> I installed ubuntu 16.04 and started using ZFS + NFS for setting up a file server. Now I'm getting 'lockd: cannot monitor <clientname>' warnings in dmesg every 10 minutes and after searching online it seems i need rpc.statd running. Which is not the case. I added NEED_STATD=YES to /etc/defaults/nfs-common and restart nfs with /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart but statd is still not running?
<ceunincksken> vfw: I also installed the intel tool to install my intel drivers, but still no use.
<tomreyn> Mibka: service statd start
<Mibka> tomreyn: Failed to start statd.service: Unit statd.service not found.
<tomreyn> oh thats old, sorry
<tomreyn> rpcbind maybe?
<sruli> nacc: do you know how i can chnage only date part of time stamp not time part?
<Mibka> tomreyn: turns out the command was just 'start-statd' ;)
<tomreyn> good to learn something new ;)
<faber_> asd
<nacc> sruli: i don't think that makes sense and isn't really possible (or would be very fs specific)
<ceunincksken> I'm currently facing a serious issue. I'm working on Ubuntu Desktop 16.10 on a clean install. My computer has both an integrated graphics card (CPU) and an NVIDIA card (DVI). The integrated graphics is set as the primary device, however, installing Ubuntu, or booting an existing installation does only provide an output over the NVIDIA card. Why is is this not respected in Ubuntu or how can I force Ubu
<ceunincksken> ntu to output over the graphics controller of my choice?
<nacc> ceunincksken: i would imagine you can control this in the BIOS? just disable the nvidia card there?
<ceunincksken> nacc: Thats no options because I need it for VGA Passthrough.
<nacc> ceunincksken: hopefully someone else can help, I'm not sure then
<yenclgj5nlw> can anyone explain what is /dev/input/mouse0 ? Can I get pressed buttons from it?
<ceunincksken> nacc: Hmm, seems that if I enable Legacy Support in BIOS, that some things are changing.
<ceunincksken> Keep you posted.
<gamester> Why does journalctl -b-1 not work? Are only the current logs stored?
<gamester> nothing from last boot?
<ceunincksken> nacc: So, enabling 'Legacy Support' in BIOS, outputs over the Integrated Graphics instead of NVIDIA.
<gamester> nvm, fixed
<imaginal_cell> Has anyone used Landscape On-Premise (10 users) to manage off network computers? I am looking to spin a VPS to host landscape to help me manage my families computers (located in 4 different states). I have a domain name I wouldn't mind using but I'm not to sure if this is even a possibility. Anyone have 2 cents on how to accomplish this or a better way to manage multiple desktops?
<Slown> Hi guys
<jamesmc> Anyone familiar with installing http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/2016-11-22/ ?
<Slown> I just want to know
<Slown> is there a difference between installing ubuntu with uefi boot
<jamesmc> I think you don't third party drivers may not be available for your hardware
<jamesmc> *if
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<imaginal_cell> Slown: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-things-you-should-know-about-uefi/
<jamesmc> I installed http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/2016-11-22/ to solve bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1348890 and it did in fact solve it - but I get errors relating to linux-headers-4.9.0-997-generic - where do I get these ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1348890 in linux (Ubuntu) "Asus UX32LN: Brightness keys Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 don't generate evdev event" [Medium,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> same ppa, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/2016-11-22/linux-headers-4.9.0-997-generic_4.9.0-997.201611212212_amd64.deb
<jamesmc> Yea I thought so but they won't install ? Tells me linux-headers-4.9.0-997-generic depends on linux-headers-4.9.0-997; however:
<jamesmc>   Package linux-headers-4.9.0-997 is not installed.
<jamesmc> When I try to install linux-headers-4.9.0-997-generic_4.9.0-997.201611212212_amd64.deb
<jamesmc> Just sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-4.9.0-997-generic_4.9.0-997.201611212212_amd64.deb right ?
<OerHeks> jamesmc, no there is a trick, you should follow the order with headers and image https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels_.28manually.29
<dave0x6d> How can I get the list of all packages that http://apt.llvm.org/xenial/ can provide?
<OerHeks> linux-headers~.deb linux-headers~all.deb linux-image~.deb
<jamesmc> Hmm ok let me give that another go
<Krimm> Hi all, anyone here with postfix / mailserver experience ? (the guys @ #postfix) don't answer :p )?
<Amara> Is there a way to check if I get hit by CVE-2016-1252, latest apt bug? Like download new checksums, do the checksum and report? I guess not, the only way to replace the os but I wanted to ask it anyway.
<OerHeks> dave0x6d, synaptic is a fine detailed softwaremanager, with filters
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83+nmu1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1332 kB, installed size 6933 kB
<omar__> anyone there
<dave0x6d> OerHeks: Huh? How would you add that to your sources.list?
<dave0x6d> OerHeks: You don't know the distribution.
<dave0x6d> er, *component
<OerHeks> dave0x6d, sunaptic is helpfull after you added that repo
<omar__> hi anyone there ?
<OerHeks> c/synaptic
<omar__> what is the nature of this app
<dave0x6d> OerHeks: Okay, that's great, except I don't know which components are available. Hence my question.
<jamesmc> Ah my bad, I missed linux-headers-4.9.0-997_4.9.0-997.201611212212_all.deb - all set, thanks :) !
<energizer> I have a new laptop and the Super+num doesn't open applications from the launcher. How can I fix this?
<omar__> i like linux comunity all respect guys
<jamesmc> ubuntu on asus ux305 is fantastic :)
<OerHeks> llvm-toolchain-xenial-3.8 llvm-toolchain-xenial-3.9 main
<coucou66> hi
<dave0x6d> OerHeks: Where did you get that?
<erva> what's up
<OerHeks> dave0x6d, http://apt.llvm.org/
<dave0x6d> OerHeks: Okay, now how would you do that if they didn't list the components there?
<coucou66> hi
<OerHeks> Amara, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-1252.html
<dave0x6d> OerHeks: I believe the page might be out of date and a couple things missing.
<erva> i just want to make sure that you see me typing guys
<erva> the this app work
<erva> that*
<Keystroke> is it worth it to upgrade to the new dist
<Amara> OerHeks, I know that page, I've read about the security report on launchpad, what I am asking is can I detect if I got hit by it? does apt logs its errors somewhere? Looks like exploit may need more than a few tries, so there may be logs about it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> Keystroke: that's subjective.
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello All, I am running UM Xenial, and the nm-applet keeps crashing atleast 10 times a day, any solutions please?
<xangua> Um?
<Mr_Cyclops> UM = Ubuntu Mate
<Mr_Cyclops> Ubuntu Mate 16.04.1
<OerHeks> Amara, i must do some reading then, don't know. but this is released 2 hrs ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1647467/comments/27
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647467 in apt (Ubuntu Zesty) "InRelease file splitter treats getline() errors as EOF" [High,Fix committed]
<fooctrl> why am I missing "Microsoft Exchange" under Online accounts on Unity? When this is available in GNOME online accounts?
<Amara> OerHeks, do it, it is quite scary, mitm root with with %25 success, its hardcore nightmare shit. Scary
<OerHeks> Amara, true, but security updates are out now.
<xangua> fooctrl: did you try setting it in evolution?
<OerHeks> apt should log these actions, but then it could easily be wiped too.
<Amara> OerHeks, yeah but to get the security update, you gotta run the bugged software or install it offline.
<fooctrl> xangua, no because I use in Thundebird, I just want to have it in my Calendar, and for that I would first need to add to online accounts
<fooctrl> xangua, should I add it to evolution and then it should up?
<Amara> It's like automatic root for millions of people.
<nicomachus> so (I think) I completely removed MATE from my system here, but I'm still getting this MATE splash screen and DM: http://i.imgur.com/ZOdf0n7.jpg         http://i.imgur.com/11Xv6Bm.jpg
<xangua> fooctrl: don't know, but as thunderbird is no part of gnome you Matt need add-ons for that
<Slown> guys talk me abour btrfs
<Slown> is that better to use it instead of ext4 ?
<nicomachus> Slown: no.
<Slown> why ?
<nicomachus> Slown: not on-topic here. Ask in ##linux
<fooctrl> xangua, I'd just want exchange to show up in my Calendar (which is basically Gnome Calendar), and for this to happen I need to have exchange added using Online accounts. But it's missing
<KingsQuest> what is latest stable kernel in ubuntu 16.10 ?
<nicomachus> KingsQuest: 4.8.0-30
<OerHeks> nicomachus, sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth , apply the changes, sudo update-initramfs -u
<nicomachus> OerHeks: thanks. what does that do?
<OerHeks> you want to get rid of that splash screen? this tool sets your choise
<xangua> fooctrl: well the unity online accounts it's not exactly the same as gnome online accounts
<CoderEurope> What were the performance drawbacks of using 'Wubi' & why was it removed from LTS's ?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: ok.
<nicomachus> thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<fooctrl> xangua, unfortunately, you're right
<CoderEurope> OerHeks: Hiya o/
<xangua> fooctrl: that might explain why some features from a "pure gnome"desktop may be missing
<xangua> It's also a few versions behind
<OerHeks> good thing wubi died. incompatible with uefi too.
<Rihanna> jelly: suck it
<Rihanna> 8====D  {()}
<Rihanna> fuck it
<Slown> can someone tell me if I need 8 Gb of swap
<Slown> If I have 8 Gb of RAM
<fooctrl> xangua, heh, actually adding it to Evolution, did end up adding it to Calendar :)
<tomreyn> !language | Rihanna
<ubottu> Rihanna: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Amara> Slown, for desktop? no, 8gb with no swap will work fine
<xangua> fooctrl: nice
<nicomachus> Slown: this is not the channel to talk about theoretical questions. Please use ##linux for that. You have been warned several times about staying on topic here.
<fooctrl> xangua, I'll just disable mail (as I'm doing that with Thunderbird), as I only want calendar
<fooctrl> xangua, yep :)
<Slown> it's not theoretical question
<Rihanna> ubottu: what?
<ubottu> Rihanna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slown> it's an installation question
<Rihanna> ubottu: sex
<Rihanna> !fuck
<Rihanna> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rihanna> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xangua> fooctrl: I'm reading you can add just gnome calendar and should work too
<Rihanna> !list
<ubottu> Rihanna: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nicomachus> Rihanna: please stop.
<tomreyn> Slown: if you want to be able to suspend to disk, you'll need (up to) 8 gb of swap
<Rihanna> how to use the bot?
<nicomachus> !guidelines > Rihanna
<ubottu> Rihanna, please see my private message
<nicomachus> !botabuse > Rihanna
<nicomachus> err...
<erva> wer spricht Deutsch ?
<Rihanna> !ops | 8====D  {()}
<ubottu> 8====D  {()}: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<fooctrl> xangua, what do you mean? gnome calendar is "calendar"
<nicomachus> !botspam > Rihanna
<tomreyn> !de | erva
<ubottu> erva: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xangua> fooctrl: gnome calendar is gnome standalone calendar
<xangua> "gnome calendar"
<erva> ok only english
<Bashing-om> Slown: My take on swap : Do you intend to be able to hibernate the system ? With 8 Gigs of ram swap ordinarily will not be touched, however the system does expect that swap to exist, so a samll swap is cheap insurance .
<Slown> ok thanks for you answer
<ohemdevin> I usually have at least 4 GB of space allocated to swap, even though my computer has 12 GB of RAM.
<Slown> I think 2 GB is enough for swap
<ohemdevin> I followed a guide from the Red Hat website when I was making that decision.
<NoImNotNineVolt> 64GB ram, 64GB swap here.
<ohemdevin> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/ch-swapspace.html
<Bashing-om> Slown: I have 4 Gigs of ram .. and a 1 Gig swap partition .. my use case is light and I have never experienced a problem swap wise .
<Slown> ok thanks
<CodeMouse92> Bashing-om: I'm coming in VERY late on this convo, but isn't the convention to make the swap equal to your RAM?
<CodeMouse92> Or am I missing something more?
<Ben64> if you want to hibernate, you need swap to equal ram or more
<Bashing-om> CodeMouse92: Well, yes and no .. Got to realize that there are a lot of old docs around from the time of sparse ram . Now if you are to hybernate, then yes one needs a bit larger swap than that of installed ram .
<CodeMouse92> Bashing-om: Hm, that does make sense. If you don't need to hibernate, the OS isn't very likely to swap off its entire contents.
<CodeMouse92> (One more case of "WHY do we do this", eh?)
<Ben64> i have 16GB ram and no swap
<Ben64> if i had less ram, i'd enable some swap
<Bashing-om> CodeMouse92: Uh Huh . 'buntu is a constantly evolving system and a contining learning process in and of it's self .
<bwmf-printer> can anyone recommend me a HP laser printer manufactured in the last 2 years that prints only in black & white and can also copy and scan? It must be under 150 dollars
<Ben64> wrong channel
<OerHeks> bwmf-printer, for linux general, check openprinting.org
<OerHeks> but HP is well supported
<DaveBarbaro[m]> hi
<scalper_> hey
<scalper_> is there a program that can extend my ubuntu display to my ipad? so i can still work on the main display too
<scalper_> so i make an external monitor with tcp/ip
<scalper_> with an app or so
<Big-boss> Guys
<Big-boss> Where can i get a openWRT lxc template?
<Big-boss> Using Ubuntu server 16.04.
<GrandPa-G> Might be off topic, but I am being asked to manage rack mount ubuntu machine and am looking for articles/comments on how to best remotely manage it (web, mysql...)
<draeath> I'm running CLI-only on xenial. When I plug in my power adapter, ^@ is taken on the current TTY as if it was a keystroke. How can I stop ACPI stuff from acting like input devices like this?
<MonkeyDust> GrandPa-G  yes, that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<GrandPa-G> I will have ssh and possibly rdp (though don't want to use it), so I am looking for ideas on how to know when down, update apps, blah blah
<nicomachus> GrandPa-G: or #ubuntu-discuss
<GrandPa-G> oky-doky, will go there
<Big-boss> Anybody information on a lxc template server?
<MonkeyDust> Big-boss  there's also #lxcontainers
<Big-boss> ooh oke.. sorry.
<Big-boss> Thanks for referring me to that.
<arooni> question:  is there a way to get display backlight adjustment working again on my lenovo t420 running ubuntu 16.04?  i used to be able to do function + brightness buttons; but they semeed not to work anymore.
<men> /
<raizzen> hello
<bwmf-printer> OerHeks, i know about HP and openprinting.org but the info found there is overwhelming and difficult to understand. Their  forum link is dead
<xangua> You could ask HP
<anon_> ciao
<anon_> Hi guys
<ceto> hi
<anon_> Does anybody of you use PGP?
<anon_> And what do you think about it?
<jatt> GPG is goood man
<anon_> I just read about it a few days ago
<anon_> But haven't really tried it
<Guest69618> hi
<jatt> good to encrypt files or send encrypted email
<Guest69618> encryp
<anon_> jatt, do you use PGP with some other stuff as Outlook, Thunderbird.... PGP has an application for that programs
<imaginal_cell> Has anyone used Landscape On-Premise (10 users) to manage off network computers? I am looking to spin a VPS to host landscape to help me manage my families computers (located in 4 different states). I have a domain name I wouldn't mind using but I'm not to sure if this is even a possibility. Anyone have 2 cents on how to accomplish this or a better way to manage multiple desktops?
<egonsen> hi! what is the difference between the several gtk engines out there? why isn't one engine enough, being customizable with themes?
<jatt> anon_: I use it with gnus and EasyPG https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_mono/epa.html
<anon_> jatt : wow , that's awesome
<xangua> egonsen: supposedly gtk 3.20 will stabilize theming
<anon_> It would be great , if I could try to use my PGP with somebody
<anon_> Wanna try with me?
<egonsen> xangua, what is the difference between the existing engines?
<xangua> egonsen: gtk 2 is for apps still using gtk2
<gamblor3> hello?
<egonsen> xangua, actually i just want to understand the difference between a theme and an engine in gtk. i'm new to this topic
<MonkeyDust> egonsen  a theme is how/what your desktop looks like, an engine is more a sort of underlying technolgy
<MonkeyDust> (does that make sense?)
<egonsen> MonkeyDust, it does, but that leads to my original question: why aren't themes enough?
<MonkeyDust> egonsen  you mean lubuntu and kubuntu et al?
<egonsen> MonkeyDust, rather clearlooks, equinox, lighthouseblue, ...
<iresf> anyone can help to solve this problem : qemu could not load PC BIOS 'bios-256k.bin'
<squeakyneb> iresf: just sounds like you've not got the right path in the config or something. It means what it says. Can't load that file.
<wwalker> I want (need) to set LANG=en_US.UTF-8 _early_  . I've set /etc/default/locale but that only affects interactive sessions.  I need daemons to have the corect LANG value and prefer to not edit every daemon separately.  Any ideas?  (also already tried /etc/environment, no joy)
<iresf> squeakyneb :  i did :sudo ln -sf /usr/share/qemu/bios.bin /usr/share/qemu/bios-256k.bin      but it did not work
<wwalker> oops - I'm asking on ubuntu 14.04.  Also 16.04, but I just created /etc/systemd/system.conf.d/locale.conf with DefaultEnvironment=LANG=en_US.UTF-8 on 16.04 and one reboot later happiness...
<genii> egonsen: There's a more detailed explanantion of gtk engines here https://wiki.gnome.org/Attic/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes#Engines
<kernello> hello everyone, I get this error when I run update-upgrade: paste.ubuntu.com/23624965, and I also have this stop sign on the upper pane, which appears when there is a problem with an update-upgrade.
<kernello> what does the error refer to?
<edmundeas> hi
<john> hay guys, whatsup
<lucyfx> im back. who was the guy that told me concat'd json was a bad idea?
<lucyfx> im here with a stupid idea, y'all want to hear dis.
<gwozt> hey guys i am trying to list all the available packages using "apt list" but it doesn't  work with some inputs
<gwozt> like *node*
<lucyfx> node doesnt exist in the ubuntu package manager anymore
<lucyfx> maybe nodejs exists?
<gwozt> yeah but *node* nodejs also
<gwozt> yeah but *node* means nodejs also*
<lucyfx> yea, just tried. works for me
<lucyfx> "apt list *node*"
<lucyfx> right?
<gwozt> it works? u mean it lists nodejs
<lucyfx> nodejs/xenial-updates,now 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<lucyfx> yep
<egonsen> thanks, genii
<lucyfx> does *a* work for you ?
<genii> egonsen: You're welcome
<gwozt> damn it, is my apt somehow broken or something cuz i dont get the same output as you
<Knittel> hello all, back again
<Jordan_U> lucyfx: Make sure that you quote your glob, like this apt list '*node*'
<genii> gwozt: apt list \*node\*
<Knittel> i installed a lot of desktop enbvironnements today
<gwozt> genii, thx mate
<gwozt> now it works
<lucyfx> Jordan_U, should be OK as long as i dont want whitespace?
<lucyfx> i dont have *
<gwozt> but why does this happen?
<genii> gwozt: No problemmo
<lucyfx> apt list *node* works for me, no quotes
<genii> gwozt: Because it's parsing the line, you have to escape the asterisks
<lucyfx> and I dont?
<Knittel> better said, a friend did
<gwozt> genii, yeah but why does it work on different inputs like *mysql*
<Jordan_U> lucyfx: Otherwise if you had a file named pumpkin_nodeule.txt in your current directory then "apt list *node*" would run "apt list pumpkin_nodeule.txt" because the shell would interpret the glob before apt even sees it.
<gwozt> when i put in *mysql* as input it works just as expected
<lucyfx> Jordan_U, reminds me of the I accidently rm rf'd myself
<lucyfx> of the time *
<lucyfx> gwozt, so you have a file named node in that directory?
<lucyfx> like node_modules, so it searches for node_modules?
<gwozt> in which directory?
<lucyfx> yea, just checked. thats whats happening
<lucyfx> run "ls"
<le_pig> gwozt: which release are you on? 14.04, 16.04?
<lucyfx> the directory you are running the terminal in
<gwozt> 14.04
<Jordan_U> gwozt: Make sure that you quote your glob, like this: apt list '*node*'
<gwozt> i am in home/user directory
<lucyfx> "apt list *a*" becomes "abcdef" if you have a file named abcdef in that directory for example, as Jordan_U reminded us
<le_pig> Isn't the "node" package in trusty/14.04 HAM radio software?
<lucyfx> so in home/user, you have something that matches *node*
<lucyfx> and apt list searches for that instead
<Jordan_U> gwozt: Otherwise if you had a file named pumpkin_nodeule.txt in your current directory then "apt list *node*" would run "apt list pumpkin_nodeule.txt" because the shell would interpret the glob before apt even sees it.
<gwozt> oh i see thx lucyfx
<gwozt> thx also Jordan_U i got it
<lucyfx> and yea, I just paraphrased what Jordan said :p
<lucyfx> sorry about that
<terabyte> how do I check if a .deb file has a signature?
<gwozt> u guys are the men
<terabyte> (has been signed)
<KayliLynn> Hi:)
<terabyte> ar x deb, then look at the gpg file
<kernello> hello everyone, I get this error when I run update-upgrade: paste.ubuntu.com/23624965, and I also have this stop sign on the upper pane, which appears when there is a problem with an update-upgrade.
<Jordan_U> kernello: Try a different apt mirror.
<kernello> Jordan_U, how do I do that?
<Knittel> somebody can tell me why my ubu ntu stay on 16.04 and doesntgo trhough to .1?
<genii> Alternately, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*     and then run sudo apt update   ..again to rebuild the list
<genii> kernello: ^
<mkquist_> kernello: have you tried apt-get -f?
<kernello> genii, thank you, I will try this..mkquist_, no, I haven't tried it
<_28_ria> hello, I've created forcefsck file on all the partitions, that I want to check for errors during reboot, but only the root partition got checked. How to check other partitions during reboot, then?
<Trev_> hello
<luca_> hi
<luca_> am i online?
<ohemdevin> You appear to be online, luca!
<luca_> thank great
<luca_> nobody says any?
<luca_> ru all talking in private between u too?
<bazhang> luca_, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trev_> its weird being able to see everyone ip in IRC
<luca_> join ubuntu-offtopic
<luca_> how can i join it?
<lucyfx> .join ubuntu-offtopic
<luca_> what is command string?
<Trev_> ./join #ubuntu
<lucyfx> replace . with slash
<bazhang>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trev_> ./join #ubuntu-offtopic *
<lucyfx> lets join it and see how many people also joins
<lucyfx> so far none :(
<luca_> ./join #ubuntu-offtopic
<luca_> nope
<luca_> it doesnt work
<luca_> i typed "/j #ubuntu-offtopic"
<luca_> without "
<luca_> but im still here
<genii> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<luca_> nope didnt work
<luca_> "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<luca_> without "
<luca_> im still here
<lucyfx> whats your client?
<lucyfx> web?
<luca_> hexchat
<bazhang> luca_, that's fine, please Stop chatting here
<luca_> apologize
<luca_> drone??
<kbegi> Hi all
<guest1110101> I'm experiencing a difficulty in getting Bluetooth on my laptop to detect other Bluetooth devices
<guest1110101> I must running 16.04 gnome/ubuntu.. everything works except this
<guest1110101> it's just sitting on "searching for devices"
<guest1110101> I've used Bluetooth before so I'm certain it's not a user error..
<guest1110101> ru
<guest1110101> I ran them all at the same time to get them to detect and I could get it to work when Windows was on here, but not ubuntu/gnome 3.0
<guest1110101> what can I do about this?
<linuxuser9> logged into xubuntu and a window appears and asks me to choose session and name it. never had that window before. anyone have that before?
<KayliLynn> Hi!
<linuxuser9> hi
<SValkyrie> Good evening, I am resuming my quest as a new Ubuntu user to install the OS onto my hard drive.  There is already a 50GB partition that has Win7 installed.  There is another partition that is storage, and a remainder 50GB block of unallocated space.  The difficulty is that Ubuntu Live does not see my hard drive at all, neither partition with data on it or the unallocated space.  Any help is...
<SValkyrie> ...appreciated.  I changed the hard drive from IDE to ACHI in the bios and this did not resolve the issue.  Thanks.
<Bashing-om> SValkyrie: Still do not know . but a thought as gdisk and Gparted do not see that drive . is the system fully shut down in Windows - such that Windows is not holding that drive ?
<SValkyrie> My PC was turned off until I just arrived home moments ago.  I powered it on with the following boot priority: CD drive, Removable Media, HDD.  Because the Ubuntu volume was in the CD drive, it loaded me to Ubuntu live which is what we are chatting on now.  I do not believe that any Windows processes should be running currently.
<maddawg2> if you are not runnign windows i think that would be a good bet
<SValkyrie> Once we determined last night that Ubuntu was not seeing my HDD at *all* I was able to do some more intelligible research today at work.  Is there any chance that the HDD needs to be plugged into a specific SATA connector on my motherboard for Ubuntu to see it?
<maddawg2> that is possible
<maddawg2> but you might want to check your bios and make sure the sata port it's plugged into is not disabled
<maddawg2> it should see it on any sata port unless you have some weird storage controller
<SValkyrie> I would have a hard time believing it is disabled, as I am able to shut down this live session and boot Win7 no problem.
<maddawg2> or a RAID controller of sorts
<_28_ria> hello, I've created forcefsck file on all the partitions, that I want to check for errors during reboot, but only the root partition got checked. How to check other partitions during reboot, then?
<maddawg2> SValkyrie, what are you using to try and see the hard drive?
<maddawg2> are you trying to see it from the live cd?
<maddawg2> because if so the reason you cant is cuz it's not mounted
<SValkyrie> Another user here walked me through gparted which should display all volumes for my system.
<maddawg2> yes
<SValkyrie> at least, that was the intent that I gathered
<maddawg2> and did it?
<SValkyrie> It displayed only the DVD medium @ 1.41GB
<maddawg2> what kind of computer is this?
<maddawg2> it's possible that the sata controller is different or custom
<SValkyrie> I built it myself several years ago, so it's not really stock from any kind of factory
<tomreyn> _28_ria: refer to the FSTAB(5) man page (run "man fstab") and its paragraph "The sixth field"
<_28_ria> tomreyn: I've already checked it. I have it set as 2, which means check after root partition.
<SValkyrie> This support query was the closest thing I could find resembling my situation: http://askubuntu.com/questions/99038/why-the-ubuntu-installer-does-not-detect-the-hard-drive-during-installation  Unfortunately I do not understand enough of the Ubuntu side to make any progress.
<SValkyrie> It is what gave me thought to perhaps having to plug the HDD into a different SATA connector for my motherboard though.
<tomreyn> _28_ria: hmm, it's possible that the force_fsck only works on fs_passno=1 - but i'm just speculating there.
<_28_ria> tomreyn: but the forcefsck files remained on those partitions after reboot, but on the root (/) partition it got removed and during reboot, I saw, that only 1 partition got checked. I have 3: 1 for root (/), 1 for /home and 1 for /var
<_28_ria> tomreyn: OK, I will try to set other partitions to 1 temporarily and reboot to see if it helps.
<kikoNICK> hi
<tomreyn> _28_ria: you could check /home and /var either online or from a recovery shell.
<_28_ria> tomreyn: Well, I am kind of nervous of checking it online, but in the recovery shell, I will check, if check on reboot will not work.
<_28_ria> tomreyn: I am reading tune2fs doc, maybe it has ability to set some parameter in the file system itself, to mark it to check on boot.
<tomreyn> _28_ria: that's correct, you can set the # of mounts to the # of max mounts before next check
<tomreyn> that's if it's an ext 3 or 4 sile system (not sure about 2)
<tomreyn> that's if it's an ext 3 or 4 file system (not sure about 2)
<_28_ria> tomreyn: I have 4, ever since it got officially supported by Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> _28_ria: "dumpe2fs -h /dev/XXX" to get the current state (# of mounts, configured max # of mounts before check is forced)
<tomreyn> Mount count:              2
<tomreyn> Maximum mount count:      21
<tomreyn> ^ for an example
<_28_ria> tomreyn: yes, I was thinking to get the current value, before changing
<spock> 025
<tomreyn> _28_ria: "tune2fs -C NNN /dev/XXX" to set the current mount count for ext* formatted block device XXX to the amount of NNN, which should should be >= "Maximum mount count"
<Knittel> hello again
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: you could open a terminal and run this: sudo partprobe --summary ; sudo lsblk --all
<tomreyn> this should list all known block devices and partitions.
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23626250/
<tomreyn> so this is a mac?
<SValkyrie> negative
<luca_> me?
<tomreyn> not you Calgion ;)
<tomreyn> not you Calgon ;)
<_28_ria> tomreyn: ok, I've set current mount count to the same as maximum and sent a comp to reboot.
<Calgon> guys how i join offtopic?
<Calgon> ubuntu-offtopic
<_28_ria> I wonder, if I can do the same thing with the root (/) fs, instead of creating a forcefsck file on it.
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: the second command yields: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23626253/
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I'm setting up an ubuntu 14.04 VPS. I can't log in via SSH unless I'm logging in as root. Nonroot users get this feedback: http://hastebin.com/wilafekefe.vbs
<bobdobbs> I replaced the hosts fingerprint in my nonroot users know_hosts file, but that didn't alter the outcome
<squinty> Calgon, type  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Calgon>  /msg NickServ help
<Calgon> omg!!
<SValkyrie> Calgon: try /ns help
<Calgon> just i want see the commands
#ubuntu 2016-12-14
<Calgon> guys how can i register?
<Calgon> my name is already registered
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: no luck there either. linux indeed doesn't seem to have detected the hard disk drive. you could try this to re-scan the scsi bus: for file in /sys/class/scsi_host/host*/scan; do echo "- - -" > $file; done; dmesg | tail -n30
<tomreyn> _28_ria: yes you can do the same with the root file system
<squinty> Calgon, ask in #freenode   /join #freenode
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: see /var/log/auth.log on the server to find out why other users cannot login
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: yields about 10x of bash: /sys/class/scsi_host/host9/scan: Permission denied, then http://paste.ubuntu.com/23626271/
<Calgon> ff
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: ah sorry, my mistake. you need to run this as root. new command line coming up
<bobdobbs> tomreyn: thanks
<bobdobbs> tomreyn: failed logins are not generating entries in auth.log
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: for file in /sys/class/scsi_host/host*/scan; do echo '- - -' | sudo tee $file >/dev/null; done; dmesg -T | tail -n30
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: then your users are connecting to a different system, i would think.
<EvilMachine> Hi. I’m looking for a better solution than the slow VNC. What do you guys recommend?
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: Yields: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23626283/
<EvilMachine> What do you guys use to “remote desktop” into a machine?
<EvilMachine> (Linux to Linux btw. VNC is too slow.)
<_28_ria> tomreyn: Thanx, it worked, I will put it in the script, called something, like forcediskcheck, where it will find disks in the system and use 2fs commands to force the check on reboot.
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: any change in output for lsblk ?
<bobdobbs> tomreyn: it's the same system. If I get the failed command from history, and replace my nonroot users name with 'root', the login succeeds
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: Negative it is the same as the last time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23626288/
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: the other lines of 'dmesg' output there suggest that your system may be running hot. this could also be why the didks are not detected properly.
<syirrus[m]> Hmmm
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: do you use some hardware RAID configuration (only relevant if you know what this is)
<Bashing-om> SValkyrie: tomreyn I contunue to watch . "SATA link down" and do not see where the hard drive ever comes up . Windows doing something funky ??
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: I have noticed while gaming the CPU can reach very hot temperatures 90c -- during other non-intensive tasks it settles around 55c
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: Negative
<xxxx> how can i delete smuxi?
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: i'm not really sure how to interpret the output there other than those links not coming up. it would seem that linux (or actually the bios?) thinks that no devices are connected on any ata channels but 7.
<xxxx> it's not installed but !i'm in it
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: For what it is worth, last night we swapped over the HDD from IDE to ACHI (i think) but this did not improve the situation
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: 90c is definitely too much, you dont want to melt it, do you.
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: you swapped ... physically or just in terms of the bios?
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: just in the BIOS as was suggested to me.
<tomreyn> yes that was a good guess, unfortunately it did not help.
<Bashing-om> SValkyrie: Confirm that you are still able to boot up in Windows, and Windows has no issues ??
<xxxx> how can i delete smuxi if it's not instaled but i'm in it!?
<tomreyn> what i would do now is to fire windows back up, go to the hardware manager and note down the device IDs of all relevant devices. so HDDs / SSDs and storage controllers. maybe also north and south bridge.
<SValkyrie> Bashing-om: I have not attempted to re-launch windows since that swap.  I anticipate it will not boot up until I go back into the bios and swap it back to IDE
<_28_ria> xxxx: I would install it from apt (first), then delete it from apt
<SValkyrie> From my limited reading on the matter today, Windows will not much appreciate the swap.  As I understand it, when Windows is installed it detects how the motherboard is handling the HDD and installs based on this
<xxxx> done. nothing
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: better return to the old configuration then before oyu try again. also windows might not appreciate this 'hardware change'
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: Indeed.
<EvilMachine> hello. is tigervnc not supported under ubuntu?
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: i should get some sleep, good luck there
<smokeyj> EvilMachine, sure it is
<james> /x01
<EvilMachine> smokeyj: what package do i install?
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: sorry i missed to respond earlier. i'm not sure what the issue is there now, sorry. you'd best look into it again with someone else, repeating the issue here.
<SValkyrie> tomreyn: Thanks for the effort, I think I may end up just unplugging the HDD and reconnecting it with any of my available SATA connectors to see if this helps.  IT is the only thing that I have found that I have not confirmed success/failure
<smokeyj> EvilMachine, so answer that I think a little more information is needed dont you?
<smokeyj> And you can easily google that yourselfe
<tomreyn> SValkyrie: make sure you have working backups before you change any more configurations.
<saramadrid> hello
<xxxx> apt done (keyboard problem) thnx!
<saramadrid> quick question...
<ubuntu153> JOIN#ubuntu
<ubuntu153> hi
<saramadrid> i have added a second SSD to my box in order to store there some folders of my profile. i've linked the folders, and all is good, but i can't use recycle bin on those files
<saramadrid> i created a root folder on that drive .Trash-1000 but its not working...
<saramadrid> any help?
<EvilMachine> FUUUUU!!! I just removed /home!
<EvilMachine> On a remote box
<EvilMachine> No backups activated yet
<EvilMachine> Please shoot me
<saramadrid> and you set the box on fire and killed a kitten?
<EvilMachine> saramadrid: i set the box on fire *with* the burning kitten.
<smokeyj> EvilMachine, You just made me smile just a little
<EvilMachine> the best part is: the remote box’s owner is clueless and will not be able to fix this at all.
<EvilMachine> gaah, i also removed ALL her personal files! NOOOOOO
<Bashing-om> EvilMachine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery ; https://www.linux.com/learn/get-your-data-back-linux-based-data-recovery-tools .
<KayliLynn> Hi! Im new:)
<KayliLynn> Whats up!
<Bashing-om> !manual | KayliLynn
<ubottu> KayliLynn: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nicomachus> lol
<KayliLynn> What is this?
<EvilMachine> Bashing-om: The box is 600km from me, and I can’t travel there for personal reasons.
<smokeyj> EvilMachine, how much damage?
<nicomachus> !ot | KayliLynn
<ubottu> KayliLynn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KayliLynn> My computer is fine...
<EvilMachine> smokeyj: Well, I just deleted the whole life of a person without a backup.
<KayliLynn> i am like so confused...
<smokeyj> 1. No back up "Whole life" you kinda have to blame yourself
<nicomachus> EvilMachine: Bashing-om linked some data recovery options
<saramadrid> asking again:
<EvilMachine> smokeyj: This was the one moment between old backups and new backups.
<saramadrid> i have added a second SSD to my box in order to store there some folders of my profile. i've linked the folders, and all is good, but i can't use recycle bin on those files
<saramadrid> i created a root folder on that drive .Trash-1000 but its not working...
<saramadrid> any help?
<yangm97> guys, my local ipv6 is not working on ubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> EvilMachine: I can not say , other than you are between a rock and a hard place . No experience here with a remote file system fix'n .
<EvilMachine> Bashing-om: Thank you.
<yangm97> I can ping6 google.com but I can't ping6 time-capsule.local
<yangm97> or any other ipv6 device on the network
<yangm97> how can I fix it?
<EvilMachine> Bashing-om: I do have some experiences with advanced tools, including data forcensics software. But I also know that it’s a hell of a lot of work to recover merely deleted files on linux.
<Bashing-om> EvilMachine: A  remote possibility : http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ <- extundelete is a utility that can recover deleted files from an ext3 or ext4 partition.
<EvilMachine> smokeyj, Bashing-om : The bug happened when I unintentionally cat-ed a binary file. This resulted in the following ”rm /home/” to look like ”rm ”. So I entered “-rf /home/.vnc” to clear out some trash, resulting in ”rm /home/ -rf /home/.vnc”… yay.
<EvilMachine> Bashing-om: Thank you for these links.
<EvilMachine> Bashing-om: They’re very useful right now.
<KayliLynn> --> jooni (~jooni@58.17.01a8.ip4.static.sl-reverse.com) has joined #ubuntu
<KayliLynn> <EvilMachine> smokeyj: Well, I just deleted the whole life of a person without a backup.
<KayliLynn> <-- _28_ria has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<KayliLynn> <KayliLynn> i am like so confused...
<KayliLynn> <smokeyj> 1. No back up "Whole life" you kinda have to blame yourself
<KayliLynn> <nicomachus> EvilMachine: Bashing-om linked some data recovery options
<X01>  
<Bashing-om> EvilMachine: The good thing is so long as the drive is not written to - the data is still there .. just have to relink the files . DO not write to the disk 'till ready for the repair !
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: you could use testdisk to restore deleted dirs/files
<EvilMachine> Bashing-om: after the rm, I logged out, and now, since no user is left to log in (and ssh is configured to only allow public key auth and not root at all), I can’t even turn the box off. I’m afraid it will have written .bash_history.
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: but you should unmount the /home partition, so that no further writes are performed to it before you do testdisk
<_28_ria> or anything
<EvilMachine> Bashing-om: I will have the owner run the livedvd, ssh in, and try, veeery carefully, to recover things.
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: I won’t mount anything, when using the livedvd. Not unless I’m sure I have recovered everything I can.
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: As I said, I’ll use testdisk.
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: Also, foremost.
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: If necessary, even some expensive forensics software.
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: ok
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: good luck
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: in comparison to you, I have a way lesser problem. can't start squid. Suddenly it has access denied to it's cache folder.
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: thanks.
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: Hmm, done any updates or anything?
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: updated a week ago, but just today stopped working
<sebboh> I'm using 16.04 and "nothing happens" when I click "Systems Settings..." on the gear/power symbol on the top right of the .. home screen thing.
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: was squid restarted?
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: is the directory still there, are the rights to the whole path as expected? is the deamon running under these same rights?
<sebboh> What application is "System Settings..." supposed to start?  Probably via gtksudo ...
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: after being updated, many times, because, I often change config
<EvilMachine> YES! The old file system was NTFS, and there is NtfsUndelete!
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: So things changed a lot? :) Then at least you know why it doesn’t work.
<EvilMachine> :)
<ecko> Hello
<EvilMachine> _28_ria: I usually re-do the exact steps of the installation, and compare them to what I have. (E.g. diffing config files and comparing directories). But usually it’s faster to just re-install the whole thing and copy the relevant parts over.
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: in config, I checked effective group and user - it's 'proxy' all the cache dir and files in it have 'proxy' user and group configured to it. permissions are 660, and dirs 770, including the squid dir's permissions itself. Giving 777 to  cache's squid dir doesn'
<_28_ria> t help
<dnb_> hey guys, hopefully a quick question.... I have a network interface named "br-80f74e585344" and trying to find out what's creating it, any ideas? My guess is that it's dynamically generated, just no clue where form
<ecko> Can anyone help me with a log in problem? It will be much appreciated.
<dnb_> ecko: just ask
<Bashing-om> !details | ecko
<ubottu> ecko: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sebboh> I did a `sudo find /var/log -ls > /tmp/log_sizes_before.txt` before clicking on the "Systems Settings..." menu item, and another after, and only one log file got new bytes: /var/log/auth, and that was from sudo (on my find command).  Whatever is going wrong, it's not generating a log entry.  wait maybe in $HOME
<tgm4883> dnb_: looks like a bridge. Do you have some sort of virtualization or container software installed?
<dnb_> tgm4883: i do, but not sure which is causing it.... i don't want to remove EVERYTHING just to find out, was hoping something like lsof would help, but don't seem to find anything that actually helps
<ecko> I try to log in the main account on my computer ( I had to change the password) and it tries to sign in but it goes back to the log in page? What would be the cause of this?
<dnb_> tgm4883: docker, virtualbox, vmware, qemu, etc....
<_28_ria> I even deleted the cache inside of /var/spool/squid/ and tried to recreate with sudo squid -z, but it just says, that permissions were denied, oddly enough. the /var/log/squid folder and files in it have the same perms, but it doesn't complain about log folder.
<dnb_> ecko: can you log in via a PTY?
<tgm4883> dnb_: oh my god, why?
<wedgie> ecko: do you have an encrypted home directory?
<dnb_> PTTY
<dnb_> tgm4883: i'm a dev bruh :P
<tgm4883> dnb_: not a very good one I see
<dnb_> that's an uneducated opinion
<maddawg2> un who-amacated?
<dnb_> because i don't know what's making an interface? you must be great at parties
<dnb_> tgm4883: is undeducated
<tgm4883> dnb_: no, because you have 3 different hypervisors installed
<dnb_> tgm4883: so you know all about what i need to support, huh?
<dnb_> glad you are omnipotent
<dnb_> now if you can answer the question, answer, otherwise stfu tool
 * tgm4883 goes back to playing games
<maddawg2> dnb_, is it possible you hae a bridged interface?
<ecko> Okay, I forgot to start off with I am a bit of a noob when it comes to computer acronyms and linux in general.
<maddawg2> two interfaces bridged together
<ecko> PTY is short for..?
<dnb_> maddawg2: very possible, in fact i know i have multiple that i can identify easily, but this one is oddly named so no clue where exactly it's coming from
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: the problem is not in the config, because I always check the config before restarting the squid's service with sudo squid -k parse and it was working with the current config for a while.
<maddawg2> what version of ubuntu?
<maddawg2> can you  look into the peristen-rules file (cant remember precise name ATM) and see whats in there?
<sebboh> dnb_: stop being an asshat and use brctl to see what devices are in the bridge, which hopefully will tell you what application you allowed to perform fundamentally important systems configuration tasks FOR you...  ie, creating a low-level networking interface such as a bridge.
<wedgie> ecko: how did you change the password?
<maddawg2> now play nice
<maddawg2> no name calling
<maddawg2> you'll go to hell
<dnb_> no joke, bunch of elitists here that aren't even helpful
<maddawg2> but in fairness what happens when you run that command
<maddawg2> also did you say you were virtualizing?
<dnb_> i don't have brctl binary
<tgm4883> sebboh: that's no necessary, also, language
<maddawg2> you dont by chance have a bridged network card in the hypervisor presented to the guest do you?
<dnb_> maddawg2: i do, but those are identifyable by name
<tgm4883> maddawg2: he has 3 hypervisors installed
<maddawg2> 3?
<maddawg2> what?
<maddawg2> why
<ecko> I restarted the computer while holding shift and entered -o -n something something command and changed the password
<dnb_> because various manufacturers utilize different tools that we have to integrate with
<tgm4883> maddawg2: because he thinks he needs that
<sebboh> Hey folks I call 'em how I see 'em. Anyway 7pm local, I'm out for a while, peace.
<maddawg2> so why not buy three seperate machines if you want to know how it functions
<wedgie> ecko: ok, back to my original question then: When you installed ubuntu did you select for it to encrypt your home directory?
<dnb_> do you have 10MM per unit to spare? :P
<maddawg2> not sure what manufactures we're talking here
<dnb_> i can't say, NDAs and whatnot
<maddawg2> hypervisor manufactures? or hardware?
<dnb_> but that's all besides the point
<maddawg2> well that there my fellow may be the source of your troubles
<maddawg2> or you have a bridged network card
<dnb_> of all the bridges/virtual interfaces i expect they are there and identifiable
<maddawg2> well there may be one utilized by the hyper-v not normally present in the configuration
<dnb_> i just don't know what else would be creating this interface
<maddawg2> perhaps some type of virtual bridge to the hyper-visor
<maddawg2> it's really hard to say
<maddawg2> i'd first check your persistant rules file
<maddawg2> and see if it's there
<maddawg2> but the thing is recently ubuntu changed how network interfaces are changed (and i'm only just getting to the latest version) so perhaps the predictable device naming is off
<dnb_> it might be docker, but i'm not certain... there's a docker0 already, but not sure why THIS one would exist. Not sure when it appeared, but I don't recall seeing it before
<maddawg2> i'm just baffled as to why anyone would ever need 3... i'm trying to wrap my head around thtat concept but i fail to see any logic in any situation
<maddawg2> but that's just me
<ecko> I wouldn't know. My cousin gave me the computer with ubuntu on it. She had forgot the password when she was in college and gave it to me since I wanted to learn more about computers and such. I believe it is encrypted
<maddawg2> i've never heard of a case like this but i expect there to be some type of anomally
<dnb_> because when we work in only 1, and we send a packaged product to a partner, they use other tools than us sometimes and things don't always work right
<dnb_> basic testing really
<dnb_> so i'm working with our QA team to be able to support all our partners
<tgm4883> dnb_: fwiw, my comment about being not a very good one was meant a little more friendly than it came across. I mostly said it because when I asked why you had 3 hypervisors installed you responded with "I'm a dev bruh", which besides the stereotypical bro culture you were beaming with, you made it sound like devs just run multiple hypervisors and it
<tgm4883> shouldn't be questioned (which IMO it most definitely should)
<maddawg2> and if all you're getting is a mystery bridged adapter but machine works otherwise i'd consider yourself pretty lucky and pat yourelf on the back and go down to the old pub instead
<wedgie> ecko: different strategy: press ctrl+alt+F2 and try to log into the text environment you get. Does that work?
<dnb_> tgm4883: well stupid questions get stupid answers... it's unrelated to the question at hand
<maddawg2> no it's not
<dnb_> tgm4883: if you don't want to be taken offensively, don't be offensive. simple as that
<ecko> It briefly puts up a booting page with commands. maybe a second on the screen
<maddawg2> perhaps if we understood why we might be able to drill to the core of the problem
<maddawg2> or perhaps even offer a solution t hat you might not have thought of
<dnb_> maddawg2: WHY i have them installed is irrelevant, what IS relevant is that they ARE installed
<maddawg2> shocking but sometimes 1,676 minds might actually solve a problem that 1 mind cant
<maddawg2> but that's just me
<tgm4883> dnb_: well I'm sorry if I offended you, but I still question your need to run multiple hypervisors. You are in #ubuntu, which is most definitely WHY I asked in the first place.
<wedgie> ecko: so it doesn't even boot up anymore? Not even to a login screen?
<_28_ria> EvilMachine: OK, I've just did a final resort. Deleted the /var/spool/squid dir, recreated it, changed the user/group back to proxy/proxy, after recreating the folder with root, did again sudo squid -z to recreate cache and it worked and didn't complain about permissions. Strange.
<maddawg2> dnb_, also it was a matter of curiosity on my part to wonder why as well
<maddawg2> it'd be interesting to understand a case where that would be neccessary
<dnb_> maddawg2: ok well i've given as much information as i'm legally allowed to, so would there be any other solution you can consider among that knowledge?
<maddawg2> you could perhaps ask in the irc channels for the relevant hyper-visors in question
<dnb_> like i said, one partner uses a different hypervisor than us, and sometimes (often) things don't work when used somewhere else
<maddawg2> yea that tends to be the problem when going between hyper-v
<maddawg2> i'm afraid i too have similar issues migrating vms
<ecko> Oh, sorry. I did not see your previous message. Would I press those when it's starting or on the log on page
<ecko> ?
<maddawg2> but thats besides the point
<maddawg2> are you running ubuntu as a docker?
<maddawg2> inside something like hyper-v
<wedgie> ecko: oh, i think i missed your previous reply (someone came in to talke to me for a min). If it is encrypted then you won't be able to change the password so easily. You'll need the mount password that was created when she installed the computer
<maddawg2> could you tell use which 3 hyper-visors you are sing and the layout at least
<wedgie> ecko: you'd do it once you got to the login screen
<dnb_> damn... ok, nvm, it IS docker.
<dnb_> didn't dawn on me to check the iptable rules
<dnb_> -A FORWARD -o br-80f74e585344 -j DOCKER
<maddawg2> go figure
<dnb_> ok mystery solved
<CoderEurope> =1
<maddawg2> it's a bit hard to diagnose without understanding your infrastructure
<yangm97> any network guys?
<maddawg2> the problem with running a "non-standard" setup is that problems wont be typical and therefore more complex to think through and solve
<tgm4883> maddawg2: it was "docker, virtualbox, vmware, qemu, etc...."
<maddawg2> well that's four right therre
<maddawg2> lol
<dnb_> no, only 3
<dnb_> docker isn't a hypervisor
<tgm4883> I wasn't really counting docker as a hypervisor
<wedgie> ecko: if it was encrypted, what should happen is you log in on the text console and it'll give you a message about not needing to run ecryptfs-mount-private or somthing along those lines
<dnb_> so my point still stands, how many hypervisors i have installed is irrelevant
<maddawg2> so is he running vmware --> Qemu --> guest with virtualbox -->docker --> ubuntu?
<dnb_> identifying which are installing what is
<maddawg2> or something like that i suppose
<dnb_> it's fine, we can argue semantics all day, but the input given was rude and unhelpful; the questions you're asking are irrelevant (once again) to finding the solution
<maddawg2> i'm just confused with all these hypervisors where ubuntu sits in the mix lol
<dnb_> ubuntu is the host
<ecko> I will try that when I get home. My brother wanted to come to the library so I'm stuck here for a few more minutes before we leave. I have another laptop I'll use to come back to this channel. Thank you for the help wedgie. It's good to know there's this type of support system with ubuntu.
<dnb_> the rest are guests
<maddawg2> dnb_, i take back what i said earlier  about name calling.... you are an asshat
<maddawg2> sheesh we're trying to learn something too you know
<maddawg2> prob a trump supporter right there
<wedgie> ecko: before you go i'll say this: you probably won't be able to get the data back. BUT they were your cousins files so you're probably better off either creating a new account for yourself, or just reinstalling the computer
<tgm4883> dnb_: I'll reiterate, the questions you were asked because you are in #ubuntu, we'll often get users in here asking questions about something that they have completely done in a weird and incorrect way
<dnb_> you're just salty because you don't know the answer, that's fine. Like I said,I figured it out regardless of your inane queries
<tgm4883> maddawg2: that's not necessary at all
<dnb_> tgm4883: i get that, and can appreciate that
<tgm4883> lets all be civil now
<zerodabo> write spanish?
<tgm4883> !es | zerodabo
<ubottu> zerodabo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maddawg2> inane?  ok pal...  glad you solved it... welcome to free support don't let the door hit you on the way out
<maddawg2> clearly you cant internet properly
<dnb_> says the guy bringing incorrect political attacks to a conversation about network bridges.... right.
<dnb_> if you can't articulate yourself in an appropriate manner, what are you even doing here?
<maddawg2> that was just a joke
<dnb_> to troll?
<tgm4883> ok, this is all way off topic now
<ecko> Yes, I want everything erased and update the ubuntu. It's an older computer from 2007 I think. When I get it going it's going to be for research and writing documents and such.
<maddawg2> are there any further questions we can give you inane queries about?
<dnb_> it's fine, i'll leave him to his trolling.. the first time in nearly 5 years I reach out for assistance and a neckbeard jumps down my throat. cool.
<wedgie> ecko: sounds like a fresh install might be your best bet then. And for older hardware like that you may want to look into one of the lightweight desktop varients
<wedgie> ecko: like lubuntu or xubuntu
<maddawg2> i wasnt jumping down your throat... maybe you need to re-read the coversation when you have a sound mind...  I was simply trying to learn WHY as to what purpose it would serve... i wasnt all up in your business about what you were doing i was simply asking a question and YOU responded quite rudely
<maddawg2> like how dare I ask questions
<maddawg2> welcome to IRC man we're not here to serve you answers on a platter and not learn something ourselves...if you want to be a d*ck you'll get a d*ck response back
<tgm4883> maddawg2: let it go
<maddawg2> Gah
<maddawg2> jk
<maddawg2> i digress
<ohemdevin> There was a person who said they're about to install Ubuntu on an old computer... I'm running Xubuntu on a computer from 2007 (originally had Vista running on it, then 10... it was so sad to see that computer in so much pain! I had to wipe the partition!)
<ohemdevin> https://imgur.com/a/dpIXF
<ohemdevin> This computer has now been turned into something quite awesome.
<ohemdevin> I don't really like how outdated the LXDE desktop feels. I'm sure LXQt will rectify that gap, but I'm happy with XFCE.
<Mibix> is there actually a noticable difference in copy speeds between normal sata spinning disks ntfs vs ext4
<Mibix> not sure if i want to copy all mine to a drive and back
<ohemdevin> http://imgur.com/a/gbSDI
<RVanguard> Hello, everyone!
<ohemdevin> Hi!
<RVanguard> How active is this channel?
<ohemdevin> Pretty active, mate.
<_28_ria> RVanguard: yes
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: My
<RVanguard> Oh, that's great! I tried some local channels (live in Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill area) and was somewhat disappointed. I'll tell you what, my third month with i3 and I love it!
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: My computer is from 2007, and running everything one could think of fine, (using multiple distros here, not at all lacking graphics effects). No idea what Windows is wasting all those resources on.
<RVanguard> Wish I had been using i3 my entire life, since birth (if possible). Can't believe how much screen real estate goes to waste.
<guardianL_> o.o
<ohemdevin> I really like mouse oriented interfaces; I've been using XFCE and Cinnamon for a while... do you think i3 is worth testing out given my preference?
<EvilMachine> Mibix: ntfs(-3g) is noticeably slower than nearly anything for me.
<guardianL_> any wm is worth testing
<ohemdevin> I will probably try out Openbox before i3, but yeah. :P
<RVanguard> ohemdevin -- So you're not a fan of keyboard shortcuts?
<ohemdevin> I'm slowly learning to use them, haha...
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: what’s i3?
<ohemdevin> As long as there's documentation, I'll read up on the shortcuts!
<ohemdevin> i3 is a tiling wm!
<EvilMachine> So like XMonad, but not Haskell? :D
<ohemdevin> It is really pretty... I'm interested in i3 and bspwm
<ohemdevin> Well, i3 isn't pretty at first, but it can be turned into something beautiful
<ohemdevin> I'd rather use it over GNOME 3. :P
<EvilMachine> Yes, non-tiling WMs never made sense to me. I force all windows to fullscreen, one windows per screen.
<ohemdevin> GNOME 3 is such a bear on even capable hardware.
<Mibix> ok EvilMachine
<Mibix> i guess i can start copying to my free drive before i use it in software raid
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: Have you tried it with software rendering via VNC? :D
<RVanguard> ohemdevin,EvilMachine -- with i3, I feel as if there isn't any crap between me and my computer. No useless junk preventing me from being productive. Never noticed how much time I was spending messing around with a GUI (right term?) window manager
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Yes. Pointless artifacts.
<RVanguard> It makes me think of when I used to work at Amazon, I was spending loads of time navigating windows, screens. Although, to be fair, that was Win8/10
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Indiana Jones and the Desktop Environment of the Crystal Toolkit.
<ohemdevin> I think you could just call them desktop environments, but a "GUI" can work too.
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Or in Win8/10’s case: The flat low-end-device yet-still-bloaty toolkit.
<ohemdevin> I haven't tried software rendering with GNOME 3; in the past, I never had to do anything like that. My computer can handle KDE Plasma 5.x just fine, though. :/
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: Is Unity a DE though? Wasn’t their point that they rejected the DE concept?
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: Yep, although I don't mind using Mac OS X --- I highly utilize 'spaces'
<ohemdevin> I didn't know that. I always called it a desktop environment..
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: My brain can’t handle Plasma 5 though. Not until I can set the date format printf style again. :)
<ohemdevin> Haha, that's understandable. KDE Plasma 5 still has a lot of quirks that need to be settled.
<ohemdevin> I reported a few bugs when I was using it.
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: is spaces like KDE activities? (Because thanks to the broken session manager, those never worked.)
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: I still call KDE *4* an early beta. You might call me a bit… strict. ;)
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: I looked up KDE Activities, unsure of what that is.
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: I take it you're not a Mac user at all?
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Well, think of multiple sessions that you can quickly switch between.
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: Yep, exact same thing
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: No. OS X makes me angry. I’m more of a power user. I can’t stand the guessing game of hidden functionality. Different personality, I guess.
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: I do most of my work on the command line anyway.
<EvilMachine> Easier
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Then again, I’m currently coding a file system that is also an AI, in Haskell. :P
<nedstark> it is you humans who are artificial
<EvilMachine> nedstark: Tank-fully, I’m not a human.
<nedstark> once they build the robots, this planet will be ours
<EvilMachine> nedstark: Pah! The transformation of humans to drones is already 90% complete in the ”modern” world. :D
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: That's awesome! The more time spent in the command-line, the better, I'm definitely in agreement there. Although, it seems like we're at odds. By what you said, I'm getting the implication that you're paid during that time. I'm the opposite -- run linux personally but I work for Apple and they require, require, require I use OS X and not much time in the term. Looking to change that soon, though!
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: Can't imagine programming an AI, you're doing the lord's work, sir!
<ohemdevin> You work at Apple? :O
<ohemdevin> I own an Apple phone, but I personally don't use it for much other than Twitter.
<ohemdevin> I really wanted a Mac PC when I was younger, though. :P
<nedstark> they are good for installing linux
<ohemdevin> Yes, I wanna get a PowerMac G5 to run a cheap server. ;)
<RVanguard> NedStark -- yes, great build quality for a linux machine.
<ohemdevin> Sad that Debian are apparently dropping PPC in the next release.
<RVanguard> Ohemdevin: Yep, not as glamorous as I originally thought.
<ohemdevin> Dunno if that has since changed, though...
<ohemdevin> I just remember seeing an announcement on Reddit.
<ohemdevin> They're much later to the punch than Apple, though, so that's good.
<RVanguard> I thought a few manufacturers had laptops which ship with Ubuntu. I wonder if any ship with minimum install
<nedstark> dell and system76 are the big 2
<ohemdevin> Dell ships "developer" editions of their XPS laptops... and yes, I do remember seeing an online retailer that'd install any distro that you ask for, so long as you contact them first.
<ohemdevin> Will look for the company...
<nedstark> other than a few lenovo laptops linux will install ok on anything
<RVanguard> Eh, not too interested. Honestly, it's hard justifying buying a new laptop --- realizing I can truly only utilize one PC at any one given time was hard.
<nedstark> hard to do on 32bit windows tablets
<RVanguard> nobody buys 32bit windows tablets
<RVanguard> thankfully
<nedstark> i have one updating right now
<RVanguard> Nedstark: hahah, what is it?
<nedstark> some generic walmart one
<RVanguard> What do you use it for?
<nedstark> for mobile use, when i want a real pc but don't want to lug a laptop
<nedstark> has a keyboard with it
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: I’m not really paid. I do it to get paid in the future though. I agree though that at Apple, you should use OS X. But with the conclusion, that OS X should then be changed to suit you better. If the oppose that, they harm your abilities, and thereby the company.
<ohemdevin> I own a laptop, but I'm using a desktop as my main computer... Kind of wish I bought a desktop in the first place too. :s
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Well, there are similarities between a graph-like file system and a neural net. :)
<RVanguard> nedstark: Ah, I always wanted a tablet that I could use as a "real pc" but I settled for a larger screen phone
<nedstark> RVanguard: i tried that but am too used to keyboards and task bars
<ubuntu_noob> Hello.  I've installed Ubuntu 15.10 using the "F4 - Minimal Virtual Machine" option.  How can I add/enable tape drive support?
<ohemdevin> I'm using my computer at home more & the laptop I got is somewhere in the mid-range (12 GB of RAM, 1TB SSD, weak but energy efficient quad core AMD APU tho), so I wish I just got a slightly more powerful desktop that can be upgraded & a Chromebook instead.
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Having a small ARM home server to serve as a ”cloud” (contacts, calendar, todo, files, router, firewall, home automation, etc, has paid off though.)
<ubuntu_noob> I realize that I need to install the "st" module, but I'm not sure how to install it
<nedstark> windows will be on arm by the end of next year
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: Without going into too much detail into what I do, if I used a commandline interface, it would be a non-standard way to access job resources. Quickly realized that big companies do not like non-standard procedures. What's the ARM build like?
<Bashing-om> !15.10 | ubuntu_noob
<ubottu> ubuntu_noob: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<ohemdevin> Windows 10 already has an IoT variant... I've heard it lags painfully behind GNU/Linux on ARM devices, though.
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: Once I get a home (currently rent a condo), that'd be my dream
<nedstark> ohemdevin: i don't know how they make all that OS overhead fit in lower power devices
<nedstark> it amazes me to see windows 10 run in any form on a 32bit processor with 2gb ram
<RVanguard> ohemdevin: What's the processor? That's a badass set up
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: A Lamobo R1, and the same Gentoo install I migrated from various systems over the last decade. Seriously, I just made a different kernel, changed the core architecture settings, rebuild everything… still the same system from that old 450MHz PIII or something.
<ubuntu_noob> Bashing-om: Thanks, didn't realize that.  I had started with 16.04 LTS, however I need php5.  I tried using the 5.6 PPA but that does not work for my needs.  Went back one.  I'll downgrade to the next LTS down and try again.  Still doesn't answer my original question about loading a kernel module that is there on a "standard" install but missing on a minimal install.
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: That's out of my league. P3 for the win, though!
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: The most fun part is the alarm clock replacement: I have very bright (but very comfortable to look at) daylight lamps (~10k lux), and a sound system… instead of an alarm going off, I simulate an artificial dawn with singing birds. (courtesy of birdsong.fm)
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: How long have you had it running?
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: No more being woken up in the middle of a deep sleep cycle.
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: 6 Months now.
<ohemdevin> https://twitter.com/QuadrantDub/status/808492009166163968
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Takes 3–5 watt. (It has an SSD, wifi, a built-in switch and multiple sensors attached.)
<ohemdevin> AMD A10 8700P
<ohemdevin> Feel free to follow me on twitter btw ;)
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: Twitter is in my name server’s blacklist… until I manage to use dns requests to block the ip addresses instead. ;)
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: What’s your feed about?
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: That sounds fantastic. What's your switch running? I got a buddy that works at CumulusNetworks --- unsure if you're familiar, they make open source switch software
<ohemdevin> Generally tweet about my experiences with GNU/Linux, but I retweet stuff relating to games as well.
<RVanguard> Evilmachine - Ohemdevin -- that's hilarious! Twitter blacklist, hahah!
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: This is just a simple built-in switch, Check out the Lamobo R1 single-board computer
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: I have a nice bridge between the VPN to my phone and my home network though.
<ohemdevin> I really like using Twitter as a way of engaging in discussions about free/libre software, but that's all I really have to tweet about... 'cause I'm nerdy like that, I guess.
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: HDMI 2?
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: Still more attractive than people who like watching Big Brother. :)
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Don’t know. I use it as a headless device.
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: It does have HDMI. That’s all I know.
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: I don’t even have the video drivers installed.
<RVanguard> If Twitter was at all profitable and had a low P/E, I would so invest. Trump has got to be raising their traffic numbers.
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: P/E?
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: Price to Earnings
<EvilMachine> Ah
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: how does Twitter make money anway? Ads?
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: Sponsored (ads) tweets. I ought to get me one of these. I really like the Lamobo R1
<EvilMachine> If they live off of funding, isn’t that basically socialized, so could we tell Trump that he, with his trolling, fueled socialism? :D
<RVanguard> EvilMachine: Although, I know it's just going to be another timesuck
<amiller_> EvilMachine Most revenue from ads, second most from data licensing. http://www.bbc.com/news/business-24397472
<EvilMachine> RVanguard: Yes it will be a timesuck. :)
<ubuntu_noob> success:  Install the linux-image-extra-virtual package does the trick
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_noob: Found: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tape-backup-with-mt-and-tar-command-howto/ . 'mt' should be installed by default, no ?
<ubuntu_noob> Bashing-om:  It wasn't even seeing drivers for mt/mtx to run without the st module.  Installing linux-image-extra-virtual, then modprobe st did the trick
<ubuntu_noob> installing 14.04.5 now for extended support
<ubuntu_noob> thanks though, I didn't realize 15.10 was already expired
<ubuntu_noob> Sorry, meant it wasn't even seeing the tape drives (not drivers)
<wedgie> ubuntu_noob: why not 16.04? Just curious.
<wedgie> never mind, scrolled up more
<ubuntu_noob> I need php5.  I tried using 16.04 with the ppa for php 5.6, and that did not work for what I needed
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_noob: hey I too thank you .. as I live and learn .
<ubuntu_noob> not sure why
<ubuntu_noob> hrmmm... interesting.  On 14.04.5, the same process does not work.  Wonder if it's a different kernel module
<fraktor> I'm running Xubuntu 16.04, and I'm having some audio problems. I've always had this problem with linux on this computer. Occasionally, I'll get some skips in my audio. This happens with either JACK or Pulseaudio (I've used JACK with and without Pulseaudio, and it still happens). IF I connect two applications together, a recording application will pick up these skips, and when I look at the messages, I see
<fraktor> lots of underruns. Is this a hardware problem, or is there a software solution?
<EvilMachine> fraktor: Basically the JACK and PA processes need a higher priority. (Assuming your CPU and bus can generally handle the streams and you’re not doing something like 128 streams at the same time)
<EvilMachine> fraktor: I don’t know how it’s done on Ubuntu, but on Gentoo, the idea is to let rtkit automatically give those processes pseudo-realtime priorities, or at least priorities much higher than the desktop stuff, but still lower then important kernel stuff)
<EvilMachine> s/then/than/
<fraktor> Alright. I'll look up how to do that on Ubuntu and report back.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_noob: Do not know as here on 16.04 (xubuntu) mt is installed and available by default ' mt -V >> mt (GNU cpio) 2.11 ' .
<Sean_McG> EvilMachine: if I'm not mistaken I think you have to put your user in the 'realtime' group ... or maybe it was 'audio' and 'pulse'
<Sean_McG> I kinda sorta remember having to do that on my PPC Gentoo box
<EvilMachine> Sean_McG: Yes, but that only does something, if rtkit is told to elevate processes in that group
<Sean_McG> aye
<ubuntu_noob> Bashing-om: Ok, so in 14.04.5, it's linux-image-extra-virtual-lts-xenial
<ubuntu_noob> that add's the st module.  Without that, mt/mtx won't see any tape drives to work with
<EvilMachine> Sean_McG: Wait. isn’t that stuff set in security/limits.conf?
<Sean_McG> EvilMachine: possibly, but it's been too long since I mucked with that
<EvilMachine> fraktor: Does Ubuntu have a /etc/security/limits.conf?
<EvilMachine> fraktor: I have this in that file: #rtprio\n@audio - rtprio 90\n@audio - nice -15\n@audio - memlock 500000
<EvilMachine> fraktor: And pulseaudio is in that group.
<EvilMachine> fraktor: (\n → newline)
<EvilMachine> fraktor: I think jack is in that group too.
<fraktor> EvilMachine: looking around, I have to put myself in the audio group. I've done that, but I have to log out and back in. I'll do that real quick and let you know the results.
<EvilMachine> fraktor: Only if the pulseaudio process is in that group.
<fraktor> Right. But I have to log out and back in for that to take effect.
<EvilMachine> fraktor: yes, i think so.
<EvilMachine> fraktor: I haven’t yet found a way to do it without logging back in
<fraktor> EvilMachine: I've configured both pulseaudio and jack to start with realtime priority. I'm gonna log out and in and see what happens.
<puffinz> hahaha.
<EvilMachine> lol
<puffinz> <3
<EvilMachine> Let’s hope those processes will leave something for the rest of the system.
<imanidjot> I need some noob browser help
<Sean_McG> I won't make my usual comments about pulse and Lennart
<EvilMachine> Sean_McG: No need. I already know what you’d say, and agree with it. :)
<Bashing-om> !help | imanidjot
<ubottu> imanidjot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<imanidjot> Xubuntu 16.04 and Firefox suddenly won't load anything. Not any error messages on page or conneciton warnings...just spins on a blank page. Chromium works.
<imanidjot> Are there any diagnostic steps I can take?
<imanidjot> firefox just ramps fans and cpu up high...only one process shows for it
<imanidjot> Tor Browser bundle does the same so two firefox based things have the issue...both worked fine for months until suddenly today
<imanidjot> updated and upgraded...problem still there
<ecko> Can anyone help me with a log in problem? I've changed the password and it starts to log in flashes a command screen for half a second and goes back to the log in screen, what can I do?
<wedgie> ecko: your problem is that you reset a password with an encrypted home directory and now it can't decrypt the files any more. Unless your cousin wrote down the mount password when the system was first installed you're probably out of luck for the data.
<imanidjot> ok now Tor Browser Bundle is working. I didn't do anything but restarts and it wasn't working after the last one
<wedgie> ecko: your options are to create a new account for yourself and use that instead of the old account, or reinstall the computer
<ecko> How do I create a new account?
<imanidjot> firefox still causes the bad behavior
<Bashing-om> ecko: At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console. can you log into the system from this interface with your credentials ?
<imanidjot> nothing else "crosses fingers" in the system seems to be wonky....how can I pin down the problem?
<reisio> what bad behavior?
<EriC^^> ecko: you changed the password for the user account and can't access the files anymore?
<EriC^^> it's fixable i think
<ecko> in the root shield?
<ecko> I changed the password
<imanidjot> Firefox is causing big CPU and fan activity but won't load anything...just blank pages. Tor Browser bundle did it too but now it works. I get a Mozilla Crash Reporter window when I close Firefox
<EriC^^> ecko: try sudo ecryptfs-recovery-private in a terminal
<imanidjot> Chromium works....Tor Browser seems to work now
<EriC^^> ecko: typo, sudo ecryptfs-recover-private in a terminal
<imanidjot> I made no changes and was in the middle of normal browsing when the problem first occured.
<EriC^^> ecko: when it asks for the password, write your old login password
<imanidjot> restarts and updates didn't change anything
<ecko> Its says its searching
<EriC^^> ok
<imanidjot> reisio: this is the "reason" listed: MozCrashReason: MOZ_CRASH(Shutdown too long, probably frozen, causing a crash.)
<ecko> Im typing login passphrase
<reisio> imanidjot: when's that happen?
<imanidjot> When I try to open FF...i just see a white page with loading circle in tab spinning...fans ramp up and stay up until I closed it and the crash reporter comes up
<ecko> Error: Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the session keyring failed [-5]       That popped up
<imanidjot> cant find any solution on google so far
<imanidjot> other browsers work
<imanidjot> including the Tor Browser Firefox
<EriC^^> ecko: let me try recreating the problem here, i'm pretty sure there's a solution
<ecko> I can write down what it says when I try to log on, if that helps? It was up for half a second before it rerouted me to the log in screen.
<imanidjot> reset of firefox doesnt help
<EriC^^> ecko: try to login as your user, then from a terminal try ecryptfs-mount-private
<EriC^^> enter the old password, it worked here i just tried it
<reisio> imanidjot: what about 'firefox --safe-mode'?
<fraktor> EvilMachine: Here's what I found out: I'm able to get JACK running in realtime, but I'm still getting XRUN callbacks. Would a pastebin of the errors help?
<imanidjot> reisio: safe mode works...does that mean its an extension?
<EriC^^> ecko: login from ctrl+alt+f1 and do those stuff from there, then alt+f7 to get back to the login screen
<imanidjot> will disable those and see
<EriC^^> ecko: actually, changing the password back would also fix it, just tried
<juan_> hi need a distro that i can us from a usb
<EriC^^> so "sudo passwd <your user>" and entering the old password should fix it if you dont mind using the old password
<reisio> juan_: why?
<EriC^^> juan_: you can use any distro from a usb
<reisio> imanidjot: can mean various things to do with your profile, yes
<imanidjot> reisio: normal mode works with all extensions disabled...will track down the culprit now
<reisio> gj
<imanidjot> reisio: I spoke too soon...it doesnt work
<imanidjot> just loaded the extensions page from safe mode
<imanidjot> what should I check next?
<juan_> have anothe hard disk but dont have cd rom  have to install from usb
<reisio> imanidjot: what doesn't work?
<reisio> juan_: most any distro can be installed from a USB stick
<imanidjot> I disabled all extensions and then tried to open ff normally...I thought it was working as the extension settings page loaded...but other tabs are blank as before and fans ramp up
<juan_> i download two but wont install in usb
<juan_> archlinux and os
<reisio> imanidjot: and with --safe-mode does it?
<reisio> juan_: os?
<reisio> juan_: what OS do you actually want to install?
<imanidjot> reisio: in safe mode it seems to work ok
<imanidjot> pages load normally
<juan_> want to see how it works
<juan_> elementaryos
<EvilMachine> fraktor: Have you checked its priority, nice level and io nice level in something like htop?
<ecko> I tried the cntrl+alt+f1 combo and it popped up a screen and it said failed in one command and went back to the login screen
<juan_> i need one for a old pc penteum 2
<juan_> pc
<EvilMachine> fraktor: (there are multiple realitime levels. don’t set it above your kernel processes though, or your system will lock up)
<kostkon> juan_, that's way too old for any modern distro
<EvilMachine> fraktor: Maybe your bottleneck is actually the hardware though. This was the case with my previous computer, around 2005, which had a crappy nVidia chipset.
<EvilMachine> juan_: Btw: Any recent smartphone has more power than a pentium 2. A raspberry pi probably does have more power and resources. And it takes way less power, which will cost as much as one raspberry pi per month.
<EvilMachine> juan_: People give away more powerful systems and phones. Maybe check your local classifieds.
<EvilMachine> juan_: Not that I can’t show love for an old Pentium 2. :)
<MrTuxHdb> Hi, anyone has exp with EFIstub
<juan_> were i live is verry expenceve
<EvilMachine> juan_: That said, i bet Gentoo would run on it. But you would *have* to do pretty much everything by hand. I don’t think that is worth it.
<juan_> need something light
<EvilMachine> juan_: I understand. Where do you live?
<juan_> in dominican republic
<EvilMachine> juan_: Hmm, I would have sent you something via mail, but I guess that’s gonna be even more expensive.
<EvilMachine> juan_: Alright, Ubuntu is definitely not the right choice for that though.
 * Sean_McG builds a VLC nightly
<EvilMachine> juan_: I suggest finding a small light distribution
<juan_> like what can you send
<EvilMachine> juan_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<ecko> stopping automatic crash report failed
<EvilMachine> juan_: I would have gotten you a raspberry pi or something equivalent, and sent it over, if you could afford it.
<EvilMachine> juan_: But I know our prices can be way too crazy for other places in the world.
<EvilMachine> juan_: I suggest going to that Wikipedia link, and sorting the table by system requirements.
<EvilMachine> juan_: Some even support 386 PCs, so you should find something nice.
<juan_> ok  will try thanks
<EvilMachine> juan_: Hey, LXDE can do Pentium III!
<EvilMachine> juan_: That’s Ubuntu but with a lightweight desktop
<juan_> ok let me see if i download it
<EvilMachine> juan_: Lubuntu can even do Pentium II
<ohemdevin> Openbox could probably be up your alley as well. :3
<juan_> stated to download lubuntu
<EvilMachine> juan_: forget LXDE, I confused II with III.
<ohemdevin> I think Lubuntu has Openbox as an optional session as well
<ohemdevin> when you start LightDM
<EvilMachine> ohemdevin: Yes, the distros on that wiki page mention openbox
<kostkon> juan_, how much ram does your Pentium 2 system have?
<juan_> 2 gig
<EvilMachine> Lol, somebody managed to get Linux running on an ATmega1284p, 8-bit CPU :D
<EvilMachine> juan_: you should be fine
<EvilMachine> juan_: Sure you don’t mean a different CPU?
<juan_> thanks for the help
<juan_> no
<juan_> pentiun 11
<juan_> 2
<reisio> imanidjot: okay, well, what from your profile do you want to keep?
<imanidjot> reisio: I already reset it again and it seems to be working
<imanidjot> I lost all my RES settings but nothing else was difficult to restore
<imanidjot> I cant find the RES settings in the old profile folder
<reisio> what's RES?
<imanidjot> RES=Reddit Enhancement Suite in case you dont use it
<imanidjot> FF extension
<reisio> ah okay
<reisio> yeah Firefox's "refresh" thing is an abomination
<reisio> dunno if your sets are still there now, but they probably would've been before
<EvilMachine> imanidjot: reddit is cancer is cancer is reddit
<imanidjot> nevertheless I wish I had backed up the settings for that extension
<imanidjot> did so for ublock origin etc
<mojtaba> Hello, I have an ASUS router and I want to setup Ubuntu 16.04 to connect to its OpenVPN server. Does anybody know what should I do>
<mojtaba> I have tried this instructions, https://naveensnayak.wordpress.com/2013/03/04/ubuntu-openvpn-with-ovpn-file/ but no chance.
<kantlivelong> is there any logical reason why with libvirt/qemu i would get horrible performance with qcow2 over raw?
<nchambers> how long is 14.04 LTS for?
<Sean_McG> I think it expires by 2018
<nchambers> hrmm ok
<Sean_McG> I'm still on 14.04 here  as well, but will probably move to 16.04 during the holiday
<nchambers> I'm setting up a server. I think I'll start with 14.04 and do a migration to 16
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | nchambers
<ubottu> nchambers: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<nchambers> I don't want an automatic upgrade...
<lotuspsychje> nchambers: any reason you dont wanna start with 16.04 server?
<nchambers> lotuspsychje, familiarity
<Bashing-om> nchambers: 14.04 is LTS, support for 5 uears . release in 2014 (14) , in April (04) .. this will be supported til 2014 + 5 = 2019 .
<nchambers> I know what to expect
<nchambers> ok thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> nchambers: :) ,, Glad to assust .
<pokalyis> How would I add a global shortcut in gnome to open the pref panel for an application? Is there a standardized way to do this?
<lotuspsychje> pokalyis: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys would know this?
<cdot> hello there
<cfhowlett> cdot, ask your ubuntu question
<cdot> what are the best apps to add to my ubuntu
<cfhowlett> how would we know? it's completely subjective, i.e. what do YOU need and how do YOU work.
<cfhowlett> since the apps are free, how about you install/test/choose yourself?
<cdot> just wondering bc i am new to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !fcm | cdot read
<ubottu> cdot read: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<reisio> never heard of it
<lotuspsychje> cdot: perhaps as cfhowlett suggests, start with what you need/miss?
<cfhowlett> oh!  yes, I should definitely have included "what do you miss?".  thanks lotuspsychje
<cfhowlett> cdot, also consider your workflow (assuming this is for work).  better questions will yield better answers.
<cfhowlett> reisio, never heard of FCM?
<reisio> yeah
<cfhowlett>   .> 00 <.
<cfhowlett> pretty good read for being an independent mag.  note that it is NOT affiliated in any way with *buntu / Canonical.  They give way too much attention to *buntu derivatives IMO, but still a decent and informative read.
<mojtaba> Does anyone know how can I import ovpn file? (I am using network manager in Ubuntu 16.04, and I am getting this error: "The file 'file-x.ovpn' could not be read or does not contain recognized VPN connection information Error: the plugin does not support import capability")
<reisio> not for nothing, but I usually close the tab when I read "monthly PDF magazine" on a website
<reisio> the php error is a nice touch, though :D
<cfhowlett> reisio, also available as epub
<nchambers> hey guys sprunge.us/QCCK I'm setting up a server and I keep getting stuck here. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> try a different mirror , nchambers
<nchambers> cfhowlett, how would I change it?
<cfhowlett> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Yakkety, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cfhowlett> eek.  no.  wiat
<cfhowlett> nchambers, easy answer: system > software updater > settings > ubuntu software > download from: OTHER > Select Best Server
<nchambers> its a software
<nchambers> err
<nchambers> its a server
<cfhowlett> doh!  right.  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list        choose a target from this    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<reisio> cfhowlett: sure, but why do I need a viewer for a particular format if I'm already viewing media from them in a viewer I already have (browser)
<cfhowlett> I use epub for mobile reading.  but you do you.
<nchambers> hrmm
<nchambers> its still only showing a partial connecting message then hanging
<cfhowlett> nchambers, what version of ubuntu?
<nchambers> 14.04
<nchambers> .5
<nchambers> 14.04.5
<cfhowlett> nchambers, what repo did you select?
<nchambers> oh wait
<nchambers> nmd
<nchambers> its going
<nchambers> its just going really slow
<cfhowlett> ask your ISP
<nchambers> meh I think its more my vm than my ISP
<cfhowlett> I'm in a vm as well.  unless you have background processes eating your internetz, should not matter.  torrentz?  ffox tabs?
<nchambers> no. just not a whole lot of resources. I've got a google fiber connection that is working fine in other places
<cfhowlett> wha... G is supposed to the super hummingbirdonrack internet!
<nchambers> I think you a word
<cfhowlett> crack
<mojtaba> Does anyone know how can I import ovpn file? (I am using network manager in Ubuntu 16.04, and I am getting this error: "The file 'file-x.ovpn' could not be read or does not contain recognized VPN connection information Error: the plugin does not support import capability")
<retroispresto> dax, You're still opped here
<dax> retroispresto: yep
<retroispresto> Freenode has that rule?
<sond> anyone have a running Dapper Drake LTS close by ?
<sond> workstation ?
<cfhowlett> sond, highly unlikely
<retroispresto> Um... how old is that?
<cfhowlett> as it is WAY dead, unsupported and unsecured
<cfhowlett> retroispresto, only 10 years or so
<retroispresto> Oh, my XP os is older than that
<retroispresto> sond, I might be able to help you
<sond> boss mode BBL..
<tarkus> Q: What's the best way to install and use multiple versions of Node.js on Ubuntu server? (also Yarn)
<cybervking[m]> docker
<tarkus> cybervking[m] doesn't it take extra memory space? I have just 1GB RAM and need to run 10 web apps
<cheng> hi everyone
<pronet> Any body knows Wifite Bug fixes?
<pronet> please upload git.hub
<jobsnoob> Hi everyone, a command line beginner here! :)
<sond> Howdy, Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS (Dapper Drake) question here.. did it come with SoundTracker preinstalled or was it an earlier edition that had it ?
<sond> i need SoundTracker ... i miss it
<dazednconfused> Hi!
<kiko> hi
<MrTuxHdb> so, no one has exp with EFI stub in Ubuntu?
<MrTuxHdb> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04
<MrTuxHdb> but never success when boot using efistub
<MrTuxHdb> always is kernel panic
<MrTuxHdb> vfs root mount failed
<MrTuxHdb> I'm sure I point right partition for root folder
<xangua> What's wrong with grub?
<MrTuxHdb> I want to try with EFI stub instead grub
<MrTuxHdb> grub is fine
<pronet_> wifite -cant capture handshake- ( Code ) issues..
<pronet_> Requesting Patches
<jelly> pronet_: wifite seems to be a wrapper for a lot of underlying tools, including aircrack-ng, wireshark/tshark and others.  Do you know which underlying tool is responsible?
<pronet_> jelly : main Error -Patch file is not identified-
<jelly> pronet_: also, to find a wireless-related channel, you can use something like /msg alis list *wireless*
<pronet_> aireplay-ng exits, frequently without command
<pronet_> #wireless-pijnacker
<pronet_> oops nsorry>!
<pronet> Jelly : Channel *wireless* is Offline
<pronet> requesting other open channels.
<pronet> @jelly
<jelly> pronet: that just shows a list of channels, number of people and topic.  Pick the most relevant channel that has a decent number of people.  "*wireless*" is not a channel name
<pronet> roger. @jely
<pronet> requesting your command for channel list again.
<pronet> @jelly
<pronet> disregard my last. @jelly
<jelly> pronet: start with /msg alis help
<pronet> Done. @jelly found patches.
<odhook> hey
<odhook> just checking out irssi :)
<pronet> ey  : odhook.
<vinod123[m]> Test
<odhook> I'll be back again later ;) adios
<alumne> hola maricones
<django_> whats some software to make a powerpoint?
<ikevin> django_, libreoffice
<Orestis> Hello people,   So a couple of weeks ago I tried to log out from my Ubuntu 16.10 laptop, Unity froze and was not responding. I tried several times this day and it was always the same. 3-4 days later I tried once again and it was working perfectly, I tried some times more and it was OK. Today I tried to log out but it froze again. If I use "sudo lightdm restart"(after pressing ctrl+alf+f6) unity will restart but it will still freeze 
<joegiampaoli> anyway to disable usb charge to phone while using usb tethering?
<Triffid_Hunter> joegiampaoli: don't think so, USB devices use presence of voltage to detect that they're connected to a host
<joegiampaoli> Triffid_Hunter: hmmm, OK, thanks!
<Triffid_Hunter> joegiampaoli: phones pull a reduced current from computer ports already, if that's still problematic for you for whatever reason, make sure the phone is fully charged first, then it'll only take as much current as it needs to run and won't charge the battery
<joegiampaoli> Triffid_Hunter: yes, I have noticed that at full charge don't suck so much battery from laptop, I just wanted to see if there was a way to completely cut off the power only from USB. Thanks anyway, appreciate it...
<Triffid_Hunter> joegiampaoli: you could put a 4.7 ohm resistor in the +5v line of the usb cable.. that way either the phone will assume the supply is wimpy and take hardly any current, or it'll rapidly connect and disconnect in a loop. one of the two ;)
<juanonymous> hello if you are uncertain of the the path of your file, what command do i use?
<joegiampaoli> Triffid_Hunter: Hey! That's pretty neat! I could try that, maybe even build a bridged usb adapter wth the resistor. Cool! Thanks gain :)
<EriC^^> juanonymous: "locate file" >
<EriC^^> *?
<joegiampaoli> juanonymous: No matter how freaking low you feel, don't use sudo rm -rf /
<juanonymous> what is /
<juanonymous> it will remove all?
<Ben64> your root directory, everything is under it
<juanonymous> ok
<EriC^^> juanonymous: try locate file
<EriC^^> or sudo find / -iname "*file*"
<Ben64> 2nd one is the slow way
<joegiampaoli> juanonymous: If you know your file extension, you can try <find . -name "*.ext"> where ext is the extension
<Acru> hey, I have a problem with my mothers ubuntu laptop
<juanonymous> thanks guys
<Acru> she managed to not do any upgrades for the last year and now she is stuck on 15.10 and I dont know how to upgrade to 16
<Acru> i already tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/
<EriC^^> Acru: and what happened?
<EriC^^> did you modify the sources.list and stuff?
<Acru> nothing
<EriC^^> Acru: what did you do?
<Acru> I just cant manage to upgrade to 16 and would like to know whether there is any way
<Acru> the do-release-upgrade tells me upgrading from vivid to xenial is not possible
<Ben64> Acru: you need to go through wily
<Acru> How do I do this?
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | Acru
<ubottu> Acru: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Acru> Ben64: I already tried this, how can I just upgrade to wily?
<Ben64> by doing the eolupgrade
<Ben64> wait you said "stuck on 15.10" but you say it's vivid?
<Ben64> 15.04 is vivid
<yellowfin> hi folks. if have a celeron mini pc is it going to struggle to drive a QHD monitor for web browsing and office tasks?
<Acru> Ben64: yeah sorry, its 15.04
<Ben64> yellowfin: cpu doesn't matter for monitor, should be able to do web and stuff
<Ben64> Acru: better at this point to install 16.04 fresh
<Acru> Ben64: is this possible without losing data?
<Ben64> if you have a separate home partition yeah
<yellowfin> Ben64, no lag?
<yellowfin> i mean the qhd isn't going to stress the cpu more?
<Ben64> no, that's gpu territory
<yellowfin> Ben64, you mean the cpu has nothing to with pushing the pixels to the screen?
<Ben64> pretty much
<yellowfin> Ben64, but my gpu is integrated on the chip.
<yellowfin> i don't have a graphics card, just what intel has on the chip.
<Ben64> ok?
<yellowfin> Ben64, so it's probably not powerful.
<yellowfin> is the qhd going to stress it more?
<Ben64> try it
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> There's a feature I wanna disable. How do I disable that icon wiggling when an application opens?
<yellowfin> Ben64, customer service at amazon said i must have a monster system to drive the qhd monitor i was considering.
<Ben64> nope
<yellowfin> it was just some enthusiast looking at what i was ordering and marveling at what kind of beautiful, monstrous system i must be using to drive such a monitor, as though his system wouldn't be powerful enough for that monitor.
<Ben64> if you want to talk about computer hardware, you can join ##hardware
<hateball> CountryfiedLinux: googling suggests you need to install unity tweak tool and disable launch animations using that
<hateball> CountryfiedLinux: there's probably a gconf setting you can change directly, I've no idea since I don't use Unity
<digel> hi all ,does anyone knows if its possible to convert linux snapshot to a dump model ?
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh ok thanks hateball I'll try that. I thought I searched for that in unity tweak tool before. I'll check again.
<digel> anyone ?
<hateball> !patience | digel
<ubottu> digel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<digel> thanks ,sorry for that
<janat08> im running a distribution upgrade for 16.10, where do i find patch notes?
<peyrin> so...I'm trying to set up a bot on a VPS that runs ubuntu
<peyrin> but all I have on my end is the terminal
<peyrin> dunno which commands would load the bot
<peyrin> the bot itself is written in python, starts with a batch file
<peyrin> is anyone there? help would be appreciated
<haxabja> hi, i get this when i try to upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/23627866/
<haxabja> should i do what it tells me to do or will that break something?
<amoghraj> ola
<amoghraj> Got a problem
<amoghraj> with my RTL8723BE
<amoghraj> Bluetooth
<amoghraj> I can't detect anything on the bluetooth
<amoghraj> any help is aprreciated
<amoghraj> I have tried reinstalling the firmware
 * amoghraj sits down and waits
<amoghraj> bump
<amoghraj> guess not
<amoghraj> welp I'm out I suppose
<Ben64> lol, 2 minutes 59 seconds
<haxabja> anyone?
<slyrobot> My problem isn't for Ubuntu Exactly but I will ask it anyway.
<Ben64> or you could just ask it in the correct place
<slyrobot> I have a VPS which has SSH enabled. If I ssh into my VPS and then wget a file and then exit SSH will it stop the download ?
<Ben64> depends how you exit
<slyrobot> I was wondering. Also will the scenario be same for rtorrent ?
<slyrobot> how can it work Ben64
<slyrobot> ?
<Ben64> by using screen
<haxabja> hi, i get this when i try to upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/23627866/
<slyrobot> lets say I don't use VNC kind of service.
<haxabja> should i do what it tells me to do or will that break something?
<Ben64> slyrobot: use screen
<slyrobot> I am just doing an SSH into the VPS.
<Ben64> haxabja: try "sudo apt-get install apt apt-utils"
<Ben64> slyrobot: it's called "screen"
<slyrobot> Okay.
<slyrobot> So how do I use it ? Ben64
<Ben64> better to look up a guide somewhere
<Ben64> theres a lot you can do with it
<slyrobot> Alright. Thanks Ben64
<CrystalMare> I've been having problems with installing my graphics drivers on ubuntu
<CrystalMare> My laptop is currently using the intel drivers
<CrystalMare> I've tried many ways of installing the drivers, but it either, doesn't work, or crashes my entire desktop environment
<CrystalMare> And the nvidia prime thing does not work
<CrystalMare> There's no information online how to do this properly
<Triffid_Hunter> slyrobot: you can also try tmux, it does basically the same thing as screen but some folks seem to like it better. 'nohup' may interest you as well although it doesn't allow you to reconnect to the running process
<Triffid_Hunter> slyrobot: on my servers, I put screen -xRR in my ~/.bash_profile so I automatically get reconnected to my screen session on login. don't put it in ~/.bashrc or you'll make an infinite loop and lock yourself out, because screen executes ~/.bashrc whenever it makes a new terminal
<slyrobot> Thanks Triffid_Hunter I think will do my research. Thanks btw.
<CrystalMare> Does anyone know how to install an Intel/Nvidia Hybrid graphics setup?
<Triffid_Hunter> slyrobot: normally, anything you execute in a ssh session will get killed if/when the session ends
<CrystalMare> Its using the intel drivers by default, after installing the nvidia-current package, it does not work
<slyrobot> Yes. That's an answer looking for. Triffid_Hunter .
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I have the launcher set to autohide but when I open an app the icon wiggles from the left side edge of the screen. How do I disable that?
<mcphail> CountryfiedLinux: not sure if it will work, but I think if you install unity-tweak-tool you can change the launch animations. You may be able to disable them
<CountryfiedLinux> mcphail, I don't see it anywhere, and I turned off all animations. The icon still wiggles from the edge.
<CrystalMare> Can someone help me with my driver problem?
<wyoung> :D
<mcphail> CountryfiedLinux: sorry, i don't have any other suggestions :(
<taliptako> exit
<wyoung> Can I help any one?
<ikonia> wyoung: don't worry about that, just sit and watch, if you see a question your comfortable answering, just go for it
<ikonia> you don't have to probe for questions
<CrystalMare> Well, do you know how to install both nvidia and intel drivers on ubuntu
<wyoung> ikonia: some people are shy, but ok, I will wait
<CountryfiedLinux> mcphail, I'm wanting to make my own respin but with using Plank and the Slingscold menu instead of the Unity launcher. I have the launcher set to autohide and reveal sensitivity set to 0 so it's out of sight, out of mind. That icon wiggle from the left side just makes it apparent it's there.
<CrystalMare> ikonia, so far, Ive posted my question twice
<CrystalMare> and waited 20 minutes
<CrystalMare> and this is the 3rd time coming to #ubuntu
<ikonia> CrystalMare: no problem, people will see it and help if they can
<CrystalMare> lol
<CrystalMare> yeah
<CrystalMare> but nobody knows
<CrystalMare> its shit
<ikonia> CrystalMare: please don't swear
<CrystalMare> -.-
<CountryfiedLinux> CrystalMare, https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+hybrid+graphics+intel+nvidia
<CrystalMare> CountryfiedLinux, oh my, I never thought to google that.
<CrystalMare> -.-
<CrystalMare> none of the answers work
<CrystalMare> I've had to reinstall my computer twice
<CrystalMare> because of the desktop environment becoming unresponsive
<CountryfiedLinux> CrystalMare, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+hybrid+graphics+intel+nvidia
<wyoung> Cybertinus: that sounds horrible
<bazhang> CrystalMare, please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<CrystalMare> What?
<wyoung> Cybertinus: the issues you are having
<CountryfiedLinux> bazhang, That's almost as bad as using lol as punctuation :P
<wyoung> Cybertinus: you have two video cards in your PC? one intel, the other nvidia?
<CountryfiedLinux> CrystalMare, As for using Linux I recommend to just stick with Intel.
<CountryfiedLinux> I know it's not helpful right now, just for future reference.
<wyoung> CrystalMare: even, sorry I was tab completing wrong
<CrystalMare> CountryfiedLinux, I've been doing this for the last month
<CrystalMare> I need my GPU
<CountryfiedLinux> CrystalMare, Any specific reason why Nvidia? Just curious. And I hope you don't say for gaming since it's on Linux :P
<CountryfiedLinux> Unless you're dual-booting that is.
<CrystalMare> What
<CrystalMare> CountryfiedLinux, its a laptop with Intel 5000 Series, and an Nvidia 940m
<CountryfiedLinux> dual-booting is having a disk partitioned to boot multiple operating systems.
<CrystalMare> And I am dual booting.
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh I see.
<CrystalMare> The reason I am using linux, is because I hate using windows
<CrystalMare> But the lack of support for nvidia-prime has me tearing my hair off my head.
<Ben64> nvidia prime is standard now
<CrystalMare> Yet it doesn't work.
<Ben64> how
<CrystalMare> I installed the nvidia drivers
<Ben64> how
<wyoung> CrystalMare: I dual booted once, but one day I commited to ubuntu and I only looked back when my boss forced me to use a mac :)  but I still use ubuntu for server!
<CrystalMare> Many ways, I've used the aditional drivers applications
<CrystalMare> Used the apt to install nvidia-current
<CrystalMare> And also tried to directly install the drivers from the nvidia website
<CrystalMare> None worked
<Ben64> well you probably screwed with it too much and it's in a weird state
<CrystalMare> They either broke my laptop, or did nothing at all
<CrystalMare> Ben64, I had to reinstall my operating system, three times
<Ben64> which version
<CrystalMare> 16.04
<CrystalMare> Just the new LTS release
<Ben64> if you install it with the internet connected, it should automatically install the nvidia drivers
<CrystalMare> There's got to be a way to do it afterwards?
<Ben64> yeah but it's much easier to not have to
<CrystalMare> And I had it connected to the internet during installation, it even fetched updates
<CrystalMare> But thats besides the point, I am not keen on reinstalling my entire operating system again
<CrystalMare> And I don't want to break it either, so far, none of the solutions I found online worked.
<Ben64> what have you done on this install
<CrystalMare> Like, all my development tools
<CrystalMare> And I need to use my laptop on a daily basis, so I can't risk it breaking.
<Ben64> i mean in relation to nvidia
<CrystalMare> Nothing so far
<CrystalMare> I left it completely untouched
<jarnos> I am unable to use askubuntu.com, https://help.ubuntu.com ... "This site can’t be reached"
<Ben64> you just installed 16.04 and thats it?
<CrystalMare> Yeah, Ben64 its worth noting, that I am running GNOME 3
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<CrystalMare> That's what I thought too
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia"
<CrystalMare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23628068/
<jarnos> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/  "This site can’t be reached"
<Ben64> jarnos: that's on your end
<jarnos> same with http://ubuntu.com/
<jarnos> google.com works fine
<Ben64> CrystalMare: ok... "sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r | sed s/-[a-z].*//g) linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)"
<Ben64> CrystalMare: then... "sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings"
<CrystalMare> Ben64, I have a meeting in 20 minutes, can I safely execute these commands?
<Ben64> the first one for sure is safe
<Ben64> 2nd one should be fine, but i haven't messed with hybrid graphics in person yet
<sam_yan> Hi,ALL.In my Ubuntu 14.04 server ,eth0 can not get a ip from dhcp.
<sam_yan> is there some solution?
<pirx> hello! has anyone set up OpenVPN (server) to run as user nobody in ubuntu here?
<CrystalMare> Ben64, it installed just dkms
<wyoung> pirx: yes
<Ben64> CrystalMare: thats fine
<CrystalMare> I'm now running that second command, hold on..
<pirx> wyoung: did you get the err mesg (Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted)?
<wyoung> pirx: no because I set the permissions correctly :)
<pirx> wyoung: ah! of course!" but on what? :)
<wyoung> /dev/tun*
<wyoung> pirx: actually no that isn't right
<pirx> but those dont exist
<wyoung> pirx: yeah, it is a network permission thing
<pirx> wyoung: awaiting eagerly the elusive answer! :)
<wyoung> I forget where those are :(
<wyoung> pirx: I need to nap :(
<CrystalMare> Ben64, what is this DKMS?
<pirx> it has to be something about letting user nobody run some command as root or something
<Ben64> CrystalMare: Description-en: Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework DKMS is a framework designed to allow individual kernel modules to be upgraded without changing the whole kernel. It is also very easy to rebuild modules as you upgrade kernels.
<CrystalMare> Ben64, it finished
<pirx> wyoung: perhaps chmod +s on /bin/ip or something?
<wyoung> pirx: I dont recommend it
<pirx> yeah that might be a bit too much:)
<CrystalMare> Ben64, am I to restart my system now?
<Ben64> CrystalMare: all the nvidia stuff installed fine?
<CrystalMare> I looked through it, didn't spot any errors
<CrystalMare> DKMS: install completed.
<Ben64> CrystalMare: do you get a result if you do "ls /lib/modules/*/*/dkms/nvidia*ko"
<CrystalMare> Ben64, yes, four of them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23628151/
<Ben64> well, you got nvidia
<CrystalMare> Alright, I'll wait with the restart till after the meeting
<Ben64> i still don't have experience with hybrid graphics, but it should work in theory
<CrystalMare> Can't risk going into it without my computer ;)
<CrystalMare> Thanks so far Ben64
<CrystalMare> Ill check back if it somehow doesn't work
<dukwon> is there a way to repeat the first-time boot on an OEM ubuntu laptop?
<dukwon> our inept IT department decided they wanted to boot an unmanaged laptop to "check what was installed" and gave the user a system that only has a guest account
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<raddy> It never asks password upon sudo.
<raddy> How to make it to ask password ?
<dukwon> does it execute the command?
<dukwon> and does your user account have a password?
<raddy> dukwon, my user do not have a password :(
<OerHeks> raddy, what did you do to remove asking password?
<raddy> If i set, will it ask ?
<dukwon> yes
<OerHeks> sure the user has a password
<raddy> Ohhhh okk
<dukwon> sudo asks for the password of the user executing the command (not root)
<raddy> I am logging using keypair
<OerHeks> so you login remotely via SSH?
<raddy> sudo passwd change root password or current user password ?
<Ben64> just do "passwd" to change your password
<wyoung> Ben64: I use that command too
<raddy> just using passwd asks previous password
<Ben64> yep
<OerHeks> login with keys does not mean you have no password
<raddy> I am using amazon aws instance and so i have not set password for ubuntu user
<wyoung> raddy: not if you sudo it
<wyoung> raddy: although you need your previous password too :P unless you set your sudoers file better
<OerHeks> raddy, time to tell all details, aws, remote login, ...
<OerHeks> passwordless sudo on a AWS machine, awesome
<raddy> derfoh, remote login, keypair login, aws, ubuntu ami
<raddy> But it is not asking me password when i uses sudo -i
<Ben64> check your sudoers file
<wyoung> OerHeks: I changed that
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<CountryfiedLinux> mcphail, Hey I found a workaround.
<raddy> My Sudoers file looks exactly as in the wiki
<raddy> But still it is not asking me password for sudo -i even after setting password user ubuntu
<Ben64> pastebin your sudoers file
<CountryfiedLinux> mcphail, With the launcher set to the bottom it doesn't wiggle. I don't know if it's because Plank is there and covers it or what, but this is the closest I can get to removing the launcher. I already have it set to autohide and reveal sensitivity set to 0. After I remove the keyboard shortcut (or change it) it will be gone. From my sight anyway.
<raddy> My sudoers file don't have any nopasswd parameter, but still :(
<raddy> Ben64, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23628262/
<Ben64> raddy: ask amazon
<raddy> Ben64, Alas
<raddy> My other instance of ubuntu in aws as well is not asking password
<raddy> I could not see NOPASSWD parameter in any of aws instance's sudoers file, But it is sttill not asking password :(
<Ben64> yep, ask amazon
<Amm0n> raddy, maybe the user is in the group admin or sudo
<raddy> Amm0n, Figured it out,
<Amm0n> raddy, but still ask amazon
<Ben64> gonna share with the class?
<fishcooker_> anyone here get this blurry windows app like this http://imgur.com/a/pYUu9 Yes im on lubuntu 16.04 ... before upgrading on 14.04 i used to do $ openbox-lubuntu --restart
<raddy> Amm0n, AWS explitly disables password prompt for ubuntu user in conf.d/ folder
<raddy> I mean sudoers.d/ folder
<fishcooker_> but right now the command didn't work anymore... how to restart the X on Lubuntu
<Ben64> fishcooker_: something like systemctl restart lightdm
<sruli> is there a way to compress deb files?
<Ben64> gzip file.deb
<sruli> Ben64 output is exactly same size.. i am trying to compress to smaller size
<Ben64> not everything is compressible
<pirx> has anyone (else) set up OpenVPN (server) to run as user nobody in ubuntu here?
<raddy> One question
<raddy> Normal user is not allowed to enter /etc/sudoers.d/ folder
<raddy> NP
<raddy> Figured it
<Amm0n> raddy, check the last line of your sudoers file too, if you want to use /etc/sudoers.d
<sruli> Ben64: i tried 10 different deb files all were the same size even with gzip -9, is there any program that can compress .deb even more?
<Ben64> sruli: 7z maybe, but you're probably not going to get much
<raddy> All success
<sruli> Ben64: 7z enlarged by 2%
<Ben64> sruli: there you go, you have your answer
<sruli> thanks
<EriC^^> sruli: did you try xz ?
<EriC^^> just for kicks
<Ben64> also, why compress deb
<sruli> EriC^^: no, is it installed or do i need to install?
<EriC^^> yeah it should be installed
<raddy> Can anyone update the wiki about this huge after thought by Amazon AWS default configuration ?
<Ben64> it's not really an ubuntu issue
<raddy> But it is applicable to Ubuntu as well
<Ben64> no?
<raddy> No ? I don't get you
<Ben64> how is it applicable to ubuntu that amazon messes with the default configuration
<fishcooker_> no luck Ben64, any another suggestion ?
<sruli> EriC^^: xz -z9e /file same size as original
<Ben64> sruli: why compress deb, and which deb
<EriC^^> sruli: ok
<fishcooker_> the fonts are missing on my session but not on another user session, Ben64
<sruli> Ben64: 1 of my PC's are in a remote place with terrible internet connection, i want to download all the updates compress them and then download it at that location
<Ben64> fishcooker_: you asked how to restart the gui session
<ppf> debs are already packed
<Ben64> ^ bingo
<raddy> Ben64, I was just suggesting this to be documented for ubuntu to not become a huge botnet by this AWS security issue, if you feel its ok means leave it.
<sruli> was just trying, thanks guys
<Ben64> raddy: it's an amazon aws issue
<Ben64> would be silly to add every custom install to the wiki
<fishcooker_> it is possible sruli
<fishcooker_> download all update ... it locate on /var/cache/apt like folder
<Ben64> if you're on aws, note that blah blah; if you're using linode, note that blah blah; if you're on ovh, note that blah blah
<Ben64> when does it end?
<sruli> fishcooker_: and then?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fishcooker_> compress and copy to the remote one using removable media
<wyoung> fishcooker_: I like fish too
<raddy> Ben64, Good point.
<fishcooker_> dpkg -i *.deb sruli
<fishcooker_> this fish is rare wyoung
<wyoung> fishcooker_: sashimi worthy?
<ppf> sruli, fishcooker_: deb files are an ar archive containing 3 files: a package format version, a control archive, a data archive
<wyoung> fishcooker_: or just hard to find?
<sruli> fishcooker_: compress how? i cant use removable media, got to do it remotely... looking for a way to reduce the deb file size
<Ben64> sruli: you can't
<ppf> you can't get any significant compression out of tis
<ppf> this
<fishcooker_> +1 ppf
<fishcooker_> here is the blue fin tuna
<sruli> i succumbed to that until fishcooker_ wrote "it is possible"...
<fishcooker_> but not with the compression one, sruli
<fishcooker_> :p
<Ben64> just have apt get the updates and wait longer
<sruli> thanks
<fishcooker_> Ben64: actually what happen with my missing fonts...?
<sruli> might have to send it on usb, how do i veryfy checksum of each file before installing?
<ppf> dpkg does that for you
<sruli> ppf: even if its from removable media?
<Peter___1> exit
<ppf> the deb files contain checksums for all files it contains
<raizzen> hello guys
<raizzen> can you help me ?
<raizzen> i have a problem whit the sound in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ask  | raizzen
<ubottu> raizzen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chawki>  hi evrybody
<wyoung> chawki!!!! where you been!?
<mrtz> hey chawki
<chawki>  hi evrybodyi want to learn about ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !fcm | chawki read
<ubottu> chawki read: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<wyoung> chawki: you have taken the first step :)
<SwedeMike> 2
<mrtz> learning by doing, just do it :D
<wyoung> nn
<chawki> so what do you think if ze add
<chawki>  am in class and i am form algeria
<cfhowlett> chawki, read full circle magazine.  you willl become an expert
<adgtl> So iptables says
<adgtl> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             172.17.0.2           tcp dpt:4000
<adgtl> but I cant telnet localhost 4000
<adgtl> am I missing anything?
<adgtl> thing works if I run with port 80
<adgtl> but not with 4000
<Ben64> adgtl: how would that let you do anything on port 4000
<adgtl> Ben64 hmm
<adgtl> It's fresh ubuntu machine
<dimitristaufer> WHAT
<adgtl> and I did not set any ip tables or rules
<Ben64> ok?
<Ben64> you still need something listening on a port
<dimitristaufer> Hey Yo
<cfhowlett> dimitristaufer, ask your ubuntu questions
<adgtl> Chain DOCKER (1 references)
<adgtl> target     prot opt source               destination
<adgtl> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             172.17.0.2           tcp dpt:8188
<adgtl> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             172.17.0.2           tcp dpt:omniorb
<adgtl> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             172.17.0.2           tcp dpt:4000
<cfhowlett> adgtl, pastebinit!
<dimitristaufer> Difference between REST and SOAP please :)
<adgtl> yep..  it did not create pastie
<cfhowlett> !details | dimitristaufer,
<ubottu> dimitristaufer,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<inick>  hi everybody who practice python in ubuntu
<adgtl> So it's running inside docker container
<cfhowlett> !python | inick
<ubottu> inick: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<adgtl> docker-pr 2097     root    4u  IPv6  17257      0t0  TCP *:4000 (LISTEN)
<adgtl> and telnet to 4000 says
<adgtl> Connection closed by foreign host.
<adgtl> not sure what's going on
<inick>  how to creat a site web
<inick>  how to creat a web site
<cfhowlett> inick, there are thousands of tutorials online about how to create a website.   find one.  this is ubuntu support, so focus your questions
<OerHeks> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<sofaine>  hi everyboday i'm student frrom algeria i want to learn ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !fcm | sofaine read fcm and you will earn expertise
<ubottu> sofaine read fcm and you will earn expertise: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<wicope> Hi sudo tune2fs -c1 /dev/sda1 work but sudo tune2fs -c1 /dev/sda6 not work... because reboot and count of sda6 get +1. i see with sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep count and sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda6 | grep count please, what i can do?
<islam>  how to creat a site web
<cfhowlett> islam, tell everyone in your class: this is not the "how to build a website?" channel, please.
<islam>  Hello how can we creat a website
<slyrobot> !ARCH
<cfhowlett> islam, no.  go to google.  "build + website + ubuntu"
<lamin>  hi evrybody i'm student from constantine i want to learn c++ whith ubuntu
<islam>  Hello how can we creat a websitno ibnformation for c++
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, the whole classroom is on a trip to IRC
<brainwash> wicope: maximum mount count is unchanged after reboot?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, yeah, I figured.
<islam>  privmsg #ubuntu :privmsg #ubuntu : Hello
<lamin>  hi evrybody i'm student from constantine i want to learn JAVA whith ubuntu
<islam>  Hello how can we creat a websitprivmsg #ubuntu : Hello me too
<brainwash> first c++, now java?
<cfhowlett> !fcm | islam   lamin     get off of IRC.  READ fc
<ubottu> islam   lamin     get off of IRC.  READ fc: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<OerHeks> islam lamin sofaine, websites are out, learn to build your own webapp https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/web/tutorials/web-app-tutorial/
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<islam>  it is me
<cerion> hi. Why do I have 2 scope global unicast ipv6 address for my enp1s0 interface ???
<brainwash> wicope: you should share the terminal output, so that we can see what those commands return
<wicope> brainwash, yes i think that i use disk-managar for mount /dev/sda6 Probably that's why
<brainwash> wicope: yeah. that is probably the culprit
<islam>  vprivmprivmsg #ubuntu : try tu see this site http://askubuntu.com/questions/141397/why-do-i-get-multiple-global-ipv6-addresses-listed-in-ifconfig
<islam>  try tu see this site http://askubuntu.com/questions/141397/why-do-i-get-multiple-global-ipv6-addresses-listed-in-ifconfigprivmsg #ubuntu : try tu see this site http://askubuntu.com/questions/141397/why-do-i-get-muprivmsg #ubuntu : good bye my frien
<islam> privmsg #ubuntu :  good bye evry one and good chanse
<cfhowlett> good luck islam
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I change the keyboard shortcut for opening the menu?
<CountryfiedLinux> I want Slingscold as my menu but after changing it to Super key it still launches the standard Ubuntu menu instead and didn't give me the option to replace. I didn't even see the Ubuntu menu in the keyboard shortcuts, not even listed at all.
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, basicly you need to remap the winkey to some other freekey, then you should map that key to that slingsold menu http://askubuntu.com/questions/137172/how-to-remap-superleft-key-to-control-key as example
<yeeve> my /bin/cat command is outputting text with colours :S I guess I've changed or installed something I shouldn't have but not sure where to start looking. I've checked bashrc and alias files and nothing obvious yet
<yeeve> oh I'm using bash it, maybe something there
<CountryfiedLinux> What did I do wrong here? www.pastebin.com/XDpMumhG ?
<SonikkuAmerica> CountryfiedLinux: Get rid of the -pm switch and try again.
<rory> yeeve: is it actually /bin/cat which does it, or just "cat" ?
<CountryfiedLinux> pastebin.com/m6Y355sX
<yeeve> cat == /bin/cat for me. It seems it was 'bash it' that was adding colours to everything (maybe due to theme?) so I commented out the source to do the cat-ing I needed :/ weird but bypass-able
<SonikkuAmerica> CountryfiedLinux: "This page has been removed!"
<CountryfiedLinux> pastebin.com/m6Y35SXx
<SonikkuAmerica> CountryfiedLinux: Try [ xmodmap -e remove mod4 = Super_L ]
<CountryfiedLinux> SonikkuAmerica, With brackets?
<SonikkuAmerica> No
<CountryfiedLinux> oh ok
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm doing this in vbox so can't do copy/paste. It'll take a minute.
<artg02> hi all :)
<CountryfiedLinux> SonikkuAmerica, www.pastebin.com/yF3EdveX
<iparhan> hello
<iparhan> was ther anybody here  ?
<iparhan> I have a problem with terminal
<iparhan> my terminal cant update
<iparhan> i typed sudo apt-get update & upgrade
<iparhan> its appear sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zhengsheng> someone here
<CountryfiedLinux> SonikkuAmerica, I think I may have it now.
<CountryfiedLinux> SonikkuAmerica, Thanks. If not brb.
<artg02> zhengsheng: sure :)
<zhengsheng> what mean SonikkuAmerica
<diomostro> sporco
<SonikkuAmerica> zhengsheng: Hi. State your question/problem, please.
<teeeeeeeeeeeeeej> Good morning.  I was wondering if there was a network status page or something for archive.canonical.com.  Updating my system seems to hang a little bit when trying to contact that server.
<zhengsheng> what mean word brb
<Alexey1> hi
<zhengsheng> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> teeeeeeeeeeeeeej: It works for me, I just pulled up its main dir tree in a Web browser
<SonikkuAmerica> zhengsheng: It's Internet slang for "be right back"...
<adrian_1908> I'm trying to install 16.10 but get a pink screen before the LiveCD loads. I found a few old posts online, but was wondering whether there is a current recommendation on what to do.
<SonikkuAmerica> adrian_1908: Does the "pink screen" have white stuff at the bottom?
<adrian_1908> SonikkuAmerica: no, all pixels are pink, no patter anywhere.
<CountryfiedLinux> Got it done SonikkuAmerica :D Found the info further down the page. Simpler than what I tried before.
<adrian_1908> *pattern
<CountryfiedLinux> Thanks.
<Alexey1> how to install drivers for Intel HD Graphics Bay Trail? official site not helped
 * adrian_1908 brb in 1 min
<SonikkuAmerica> !nomodeset | adrian_1908
<ubottu> adrian_1908: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zhengsheng> W: 仓库 “http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release” 没有 Release 文件。
<zhengsheng> N: 无法认证来自该源的数据，所以使用它会带来潜在风险。
<zhengsheng> N: 参见 apt-secure(8) 手册以了解仓库创建和用户配置方面的细节。
<zhengsheng> W: http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/xenial/InRelease: 密钥 6CE35A4EBAB676094476BE7CD259B7555E1D3C58 生成的数字签名使用了弱安全性摘要算法(SHA1)
<zhengsheng> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  暂时不能解析域名“cn.archive.ubuntu.com”
<zhengsheng> W: 无法下载 http://www.deb-multimedia.org/dists/sid/InRelease  暂时不能解析域名“www.deb-multimedia.org”
<SonikkuAmerica> !paste | zhengsheng
<ubottu> zhengsheng: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mcphail> CountryfiedLinux: :) - awkward workaround but well found!
<zhengsheng> sorry
<adrian_1908> SonikkuAmerica: I don't have the described menu at the bottom, but i'll try if F6 makes anything pop up. I'll rejoin this channel from another machine so I can communicate while trying stuff. thanks.
<CountryfiedLinux> mcphail, Now the launcher no longer shows up AT ALL! :D It's as if it's been deleted.
<zhengsheng> sudo apt-get update
<zhengsheng> error
<SonikkuAmerica> !cn | zhengsheng , unfortunately I can't read the Chinese output of your terminal, but perhaps the people in these channels can help. Also, try #ubuntukylin
<ubottu> zhengsheng , unfortunately I can't read the Chinese output of your terminal, but perhaps the people in these channels can help. Also, try #ubuntukylin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<artg02> I have a linux 16.04 machine virtualised in proxmox in a container
<artg02> I want to use openbox in it, to use firefox in the machine for some basic managment of other machines
<artg02> I kind of get the feeling that this is not possible
<artg02> When I look in the logs of "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" I see things as "cannot open /dev/tty0"
<artg02> Am I trying something that is not possible?
<SonikkuAmerica> zhengsheng: Actually, DON'T try #ubuntukylin , there's no one there. #ubuntu-cn and/or #ubuntu-tw should be able to help
<IhrFussel> Question about mv command: If you move a file to a directory that doesn't exist...is the file supposed to disappear?
<EriC^^> IhrFussel: no, it just renames the file
<IhrFussel> EriC^^, oh so the file is the "directory" now?
<EriC^^> yes
<subho99> Hey guys, I am facing problems creating a hotspot on my PC. I followed this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/762846/how-to-creat-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-16-04-since-ap-hotspot-is-no-more-working
<arann> join /#joly
<arann> help
<EriC^^> subho99: explain your problem in details
<subho99> But at the step where I am supposed to connect to the Hidden Wifi Network, when I select my just created network, it's showing this error message: (2) Connection 'Wi-Fi connection 1' is not available on the device wlx00e04d00259c at this time.
<EriC^^> what you did and what happens
<EriC^^> subho99: why are you making it hidden?
<subho99> Eric^^: Please see the guide link I provided. In that at step 5, I am getting the above error.
<subho99> Eric^^: It's said in that guide. Well, let me try by not making it hidden.
<EriC^^> subho99: click on create network from the network manager icon
<EriC^^> forget the guide
<EriC^^> create new wifi network, then put a pass, after that click the icon again, edit connections > select it, change the mode from ad-hoc to ap
<EriC^^> and choose wpa2 instead of wep
<EriC^^> then restart network manager with sudo service network-manager restart
<Jonno_FTW> Is it okay to purge the grub-efi-amd64-signed package? I got mmy grub working with the boot repair program
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: why would you remove it
<subho99> Eric^^: Will do.
<EriC^^> if you're using uefi keep it
<Jonno_FTW> every time I use apt, it complains that the package is not fully installed
<Jonno_FTW> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<Jonno_FTW> I'm not using uefi though
<EriC^^> give it a shot and report back
<Jonno_FTW> there's no efi firmware
<subho99> Eric^^: I am getting the error again, when I try to create the new network. This is being displayed: (2) Connection 'xyzabc' is not available on the device wlx00e04d00259c at this time.
<Jonno_FTW> only dmi acp and memap
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: ok
<subho99> That same error is occuring multiple times.
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> subho99: maybe your card can't do ap ?
<Jonno_FTW> I don't want to use uefi though
<subho99> Nah, It can. It does in Windows at least
<EriC^^> subho99: i get the same error when i try to create a hotspot
<EriC^^> my other laptop doesn't do it
<Jonno_FTW> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/xpis
<subho99> Eric^^: It is connecting to other available wifi networks, but it can't create a hotspot
<EriC^^> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<subho99> Eric^^: Mine's a Railink Technologies card
<EriC^^> type lspci | grep Network
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> the other is ralink i think and it works
<EriC^^> subho99: are you using the wifi at the same time?
<subho99> No, I am connected to Ethernet Network
<EriC^^> subho99: if you set the connection to ad hoc does it work?
<diomostro> chi
<diomostro> sporcizia
<subho99> Eric^^: lspci | grep Network produces no result
<diomostro> sudiciume
<EriC^^> !it | diomostro
<ubottu> diomostro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<subho99> Eric^^: I can't create the damned connection. I think I can change it only after creating it, correct?
<diomostro> i dont speak mcdonalds
<EriC^^> subho99: yeah
<Lerz> please diomostro speak english
<subho99> Eric^^: While creating a new wifi network I am getting this error.
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: wow all the packages are the efi ones
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: try "grep efi /etc/fstab"
<subho99> Eric^^: Can it occur due any driver error?
<Lerz> how do I install LTSP?
<EriC^^> subho99: no idea
<adrian_1908> I'm still having trouble with the LiveCD. I added `nomodeset` to the boot parameters and can boot into the LiveCD, but the resolution is stuck at 640x480 (no other options available) and that will not allow me to see enough of the installer GUI to get throught the installation.
<EriC^^> subho99: try rfkill list maybe it'll show something?
<EriC^^> subho99: also see if there's anything in dmesg
<EriC^^> subho99: i wonder if you can start the create wifi editor from the terminal if it'll display more info about it
<subho99> rfkill shows it's not blocked.
<Lerz> what's error 619?
<subho99> Eric^^: Could you tell me how to do that from the terminal?
<EriC^^> subho99: try unity-control-center network
<EriC^^> then try use as hotspot
<hongliangsam> hi
<subho99> Eric^^: I kindda lost you there. Once more?
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: can alt + f7/f8 help ?
<adrian_1908> EriC^^:  at what stage, when in the LiveCD Desktop?
<EriC^^> subho99: try "unity-control-center network" in the terminal
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: try xrandr to set a new resolution
<funabashi> hey guys anyone know how i can get syntax help in pico/nano when i code/scripting?
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: alt+f7/f8 can move the window around if you cant click on the move borders and stuff
<subho99> Eric^^: I am using mate. So, will install the unity control center first
<EriC^^> subho99: no nevermind
<EriC^^> subho99: do you have any shortcut icon that gets you the network options?
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: i will try if xrandr works. booting back into LiveCD now, will report back.
<EriC^^> subho99: in the menu somewhere
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: ok are you familiar with xrandr?
<subho99> Eric^^: I have the network manager icon in the panel at top.
<EriC^^> subho99: anything in the menu?
<EriC^^> subho99: try grep Name=Network /usr/share/applications/*
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: i'm not, and i just ran it "Screen 0: minimum 640x480, current ..., maximum 640 x 480" So no luck there I guess.
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: I'm using a GeForce GTX 970
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: aha
<subho99> Eric^^: I have downloaded ubuntu-control-center. Here's the result of grep: http://termbin.com/dzl4
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: in 16.04 I didn't need to do anything, but maybe the kernel jump from 4.4 to 4.8 made sufficient changes to cause this?
<EriC^^> subho99: try grep Exec /usr/share/applications/unity-network-panel.desktop
<EriC^^> try "grep Name=Network /usr/share/applications/* | cut -d: -f1 | xargs grep Exec"
<Jonno_FTW> EriC^^: UUID=49D8-1E08/boot/efivfatdefaults01
<subho99> Eric^^: I have downloaded unity-control-center but it has no panel called network
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: ok, it's mounting an efi partition apparently
<subho99> Eric^^: Here, the last one : http://termbin.com/kqvf
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: can you pastebin the output of sudo parted -l ?
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: I'll try if alt-f7/f8 gets me through the installation. I guess i'll be better equipped to fix it from there. I just hope that it _can_ be fixed without detrimental caveats.
<EriC^^> subho99: try "network-admin"
<EriC^^> subho99: also did you check dmesg after trying to create the hotspot?
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: yeah it should be fixable
<subho99> Eric^^: What to do in network-admin ?
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: worse case scenario you can use the minimal install image to install it
<Jonno_FTW> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23629018/
<EriC^^> subho99: is there a create wifi network there?
<j_bro> Hi #Ubuntu, any help how I can play.avi on my meizu pro 5 Ubuntu edition ? Ubuntu 15.04 ota14
<EriC^^> j_bro: using vlc , 15.04 is unsupported now, you should update to 16.04 when you can
<subho99> Eric^^: Nope. All options are greyed out.
<EriC^^> j_bro: you won't receive updates and stuff currently and security updates too
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: ok, so do you want to convert to legacy (vs uefi) fully?
<EriC^^> Jonno_FTW: it's using grub legacy right now in the mbr, and there's an efi partition, and grub efi is installed as the package
<subho99> Eric^^: In the dmesg, there's something about link not ready.
<EriC^^> subho99: does "mate-network-properties" give anything useful?
<j_bro> Eric^^ cheers much apreciated!
<EriC^^> j_bro: no problem
<subho99> Eric^^: Here, you can see it: http://pastebin.com/CDZmZ35x
<EriC^^> subho99: try "nmcli dev wifi list"
<subho99> Eric^^: Nah, it just contains proxies. I have not not connected to any proxies
<subho99> Eric^^: It gives me the available Wi-fi networks (of my neighbours)
<EriC^^> subho99: is there any "*" next to them?
<subho99> Eric^^: Nope, http://termbin.com/u5ia
<EriC^^> subho99: ok
<EriC^^> subho99: try lspci | grep Ralink
<subho99> Eric^^: No reult
<subho99> I see, the driver's not installed
<EriC^^> try lspci -nvv
<subho99> Eric^^: Can't understand anything. Here: http://termbin.com/ywu4
<subho99> Eric^^: The only error line in dmesg is [   35.668461] mate-panel[1442]: segfault at cb ip b6b71a89 sp bfbbe800 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.4800.1[b6b0d000+127000]
<mikeymop> god, i wish I was this advanced with linux
<mikeymop> diagnosing wifi always defeated me
<EriC^^> subho99: sorry, lspci -nnv
<subho99> Eric^^: No, there is no Railink Driver. http://termbin.com/10o2
<EriC^^> subho99: ralink is missing from lspci somehow
<EriC^^> it doesn't even see the card
<EriC^^> i've no idea about that, nmcli seems to be using it though
<EriC^^> is it a usb card?
<subho99> Eric^^: Yeah. It's a USB Wifi Adapter
<EriC^^> subho99: oh ok, try sudo lshw -C Network
<nicomach1s> [19:51] <OerHeks> nicomachus, sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth , apply the changes, sudo update-initramfs -u
<nicomach1s> OerHeks: I did this yesterday, but I'm still getting that MATE splash screen when I logged in this morning.
<subho99> Eric^^: It's recognising a wireless interface. http://termbin.com/87l4
<EriC^^> subho99: maybe the driver doesn't support it?
<EriC^^> try iwconfig and see the Hot spot
<OerHeks> nicomach1s, odd :-(
<EriC^^> access point, i think if it says not associated then the driver doesn't support it, could be wrong, maybe somebody whose hotspot is known to be working can try iwconfig
<EriC^^> subho99: seems so http://askubuntu.com/questions/835933/access-point-mode-not-supported/836046
<subho99> Eric^^: There's no hotspot here, http://termbin.com/fy9y
<Anthaas> With Ubuntu 16.04 installed, is it possible to dual boot Windows?
<Anthaas> Everything I find describes installing Ubuntu after Windows.
<EriC^^> Anthaas: yeah it's possible
<EriC^^> Anthaas: shrink the ubuntu partition and install windows, then use a live ubuntu usb to reinstall grub
<EriC^^> Anthaas: windows has to be on a primary partition though
<EriC^^> and if you're using a gpt partition it has to be using uefi mode
<EriC^^> pastebin sudo parted -l if you want
<subho99> Eric^^: So, I need to find a patched driver somewhere, huh?
<Anthaas> Ok. This is going to be difficult. haha.
<EriC^^> subho99: appears so, check the mediatek website in case they released new drivers for the current kernel
<EriC^^> that thread is like 4-5 years ago
<EriC^^> Anthaas: type "sudo parted -l" in a terminal and paste the results in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> i can tell you what you'll need to do more
<EriC^^> those were just fyi's it might be pretty straightforward
<Anthaas> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23629176/
<EriC^^> Anthaas: so you want to install windows to the ssd?
<Anthaas> Yeah - makes the most sense to me.
<Anthaas> Alongside Ubuntu.
<NoImNotNineVolt> or you can run windows in a vm, but that's a bit harder.
<Anthaas> Its a lot slower too
<NoImNotNineVolt> not really.
<EriC^^> Anthaas: ok, ubuntu is using uefi mode, so you need to shrink some space out of sdb2 using a live usb and gparted
<NoImNotNineVolt> i mean, you could do gpu passthrough, hugepages, virtio...
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm getting only ~5% performance hit versus running windows baremetal.
<EriC^^> Anthaas: then boot the windows cd/usb in uefi mode and choose the manual partitioner, if you can get it to use the efi partition (/dev/sdb1) which you already have that would be great, and make the partition for windows using the unallocated space you got from shrinking ubuntu
<subho99> Eric^^: The mediatek site is only providing Windows drivers for my device
<EriC^^> Anthaas: if it won't just use the efi partition, then maybe delete the ubuntu efi partition, and create another one in the windows installer in its place and later after you install windows boot the live usb and you can tell ubuntu to use the new efi partition (you'll need to modify /etc/fstab from a chroot and then reinstall grub)
<Anthaas> Sounds like an utter ballache haha
<Anthaas> Perhaps installing Windows and then running Ubuntu alongside it might be easier...
<EriC^^> it's up to you
<Anthaas> EriC^^: Thanks for your time. I've done the other way round several times.
<EriC^^> Anthaas: ok, no problem :)
<subho99> Eric^^: I was provided with a linux driver when I bought the device.
<Anthaas> I guess the next question is how do I make a good backup in my Ubuntu filesystem so that I can "re-attach" it once I've created the Ubuntu partition.
<nicomach1s> OerHeks: this is a VM in vbox with yakkety guest and windows host, if that makes any difference.
<subho99> Eric^^: But, when I try to make install the driver , it gives a heapload of errors.
<f4nb0x> hi everybody
<adrian_1908> EriC^^:  just a quick feedback: passing the necessary (to even boot) "nomodeset" parameters cause the Nvidia driver to fail loading, so I was on "vendor: SGI" and hence had 640x480 max res. In additional-drivers, I switched from Nvidia binary (enabled) to nouvea and then back in the hopes this would trigger something, logged out and back into the LiveCD and that did it.
<artg02> f4nb0x: hey, how are you?
<f4nb0x> can someone please help about my acpi :(
<f4nb0x> beginner here. and its my first time using hexchat lol
<EriC^^> Anthaas: you can either get a list of installed apps and your data and then copy them back and auto reinstall the list of packages or tar the whole filesystem and just create another ext4 later and extract it and then also chroot and reinstall grub
<EriC^^> Anthaas: first option is easier and just involves redownloading all packages if you have a good connection and traffic limit it's not a big deal i guess
<EriC^^> subho99: aha
<EriC^^> subho99: did you try installing it?
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: awesome
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: awesome! well done
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: thanks for reporting back, that'll come in handy
<adrian_1908> ok, cool. thanks for helping.
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: no problem
<subho99> Eric^^: It doesn't contain a configure file. But has a make file. So, when I do "make". After some processing it produces some error. Linux Make file error 2 or something
<EriC^^> subho99: what does it mention before that?
<f4nb0x> anyone please help me how to get rid of my problem about acpi please. newbie here :D
<subho99> Eric^^: Wait, I think I need to install build-essentials first, right? I forgot about it.
<jhutchins> subho99: There should be a README file, and possibly an INSTALL file.
<MazetteBot> I'm
<MazetteBot> I'm
<Darkchaos> Hey Guys, I am trying to build a kernel module as replacement for an existing one however `insmod`always seems to pick up the precompiled one
 * f4nb0x sad
<nicomach1s> !details | f4nb0x
<ubottu> f4nb0x: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<graingert> is archive.canonical.com down for anyone else?
<graingert> http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20161213.1.orig.tar.gz
<jhutchins> Darkchaos: https://wiki.debian.org/depmod
<graingert> seems not to download
<EriC^^> subho99: yes
<jhutchins> graingert: http://www.isup.me/
<f4nb0x> i cant read 'dmesg' but i think something is wrong
<jhutchins> graingert: Looks down.
<subho99> <jhutchins> There is a readme file. But, I don't think I have to do anything else other than make.
<jhutchins> f4nb0x: What do you mean you can't read it?
<graingert> jhutchins: back up now, I guess you fixed it
<EriC^^> subho99: does it list any dependencies?
<jhutchins> subho99: The readme file should have build instructions.
<f4nb0x> its my first month using ubuntu bro :)
<jhutchins> graingert: Might be intermittent, like part of a load balancing system is down.
<nicomach1s> f4nb0x: ok we need more details though.
<f4nb0x> @jhutchins i have this error "ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000047F (\PMIO) (20150930/utaddress-254)"
<subho99> Eric^^, jhutchins: There, are build instructions. However, the changes that I am supposed to make are already made.
<jhutchins> f4nb0x: What is the actual problem?
<subho99> Eric^^ jhutchins : Here's the output of make: http://termbin.com/c854
<f4nb0x> @jhutchins i dont know if i should ignore acpi warning or resolve it
<subho99> jhutchins: There, is said to define GCC ad LD of target machine, but I don't know how to do that.
<yeeve> anyone in chat had firefox locking up with 100% cpu recently? been using chrome for a week now :( I've removed addons/extensions and tried about:performance but not sure what's changed. I was running fine for 1 year with 10+ addons and no issues :s
<Random832> yeeve, what websites are you going on? flash tends to cause high cpu usage for me
<Random832> if i go on a site that uses flash for ads
<Darkchaos> jhutchins: It seems to work, can you maybe give me a hint on what depmod did? (Since I used an already existing driver with already existing dependencies, actually).
<jhutchins> f4nb0x: I think you can ignore it unless you see some problem elsewhere.
<yeeve> Random832, nothing really flash based but I did consider that. The current lock-up happened when I was using a prestashop (e-comm platform) website but I've been using this site for a few months now and the issues only happened semi-recently. (sometimes it's gmail or gitlab so it could be heavy js or something but my browsing habits havn't changed at all in the last year)
<jhutchins> Darkchaos: Loosely speaking depmod builds a table of available modules and their dependencies.
<Darkchaos> But how did it find out about my module in ~/my_module? Or maybe that happend because I used the target module_install which create the extra folder in /sys/modules?
<f4nb0x> jhutchins thanks
<jhutchins> Darkchaos: It apparently found int in the path it expects modules to be in.
<subho99> Any ideas as to what causes this error?
<subho99> Eric^^: Could you please see the driver installation yourself, here's the link: http://www.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1984365
<newtoUbuntu> hey guys
<nicomach1s> hi newtoUbuntu
<EriC^^> subho99: are you sure that's the driver for your card?
<EriC^^> i think your card is the 6701
<subho99> Yeah, but the drivers are same
<subho99> That's what the net tells me anyway
<nicomach1s> not everything you read on the internet is true.
<nicomach1s> that includes that statement ^
<subho99> But for many other Mediatek devices, that is what's being provided.
<subho99> Even, in the official site searching MT7601 gives me that driver only.
<newtoUbuntu> I installed an application. If i start it via the Ubuntu Dash, i can see it for 3 seconds on my launcher, then it disappears. Not giving me any error message. How can i search for the error messages? Are there logs?
<subho99> Eric^^: My device is RT5370, I can provide you the Dropbox link that the supplier provided. It contains a different version for the same device, i.e RT2870
<subho99> Eric^^: This one : https://www.dropbox.com/s/hifqv9zkhfu2cw0/DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913.tar.bz2?dl=0
<subho99> Eric^^: You can get the same version on Mediatek's official site. I got it a few days ago
<EriC^^> subho99: i'm trying to compile the first one, it failed
<yzT> does ubuntu server 14.04 have something enabled by default to block connections if a determined IP is sending too much traffic? I'm not speaking about iptables, ufw, selinux or apparmor (only iptables is enabled of those 4). I got a coworker telling me that ubuntu has such a "filter" by default, but he can't prove his facts
<EriC^^> subho99: checking the dropbox
<subho99> Eric^^: If you see the build instructions, there's something about GCC and LD, in step 3>
 * yangm97 just rebooted its home server because autofs got stuck again
<subho99> Eric^^: I didn't get what that was
<Welastevil> hi guys!
<Welastevil> could someone lease help me with this?
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/6taJpzXD
<Welastevil> how can I solve this: ncmatrix.c:1045:22: warning: unused variable 'start' [-Wunused-variable]
<Welastevil>    int i = 0, j = 0, Yy
<nacc> Welastevil: you probalby want a programming channel. Also that's justa  warning, it can be ignored
<Welastevil> ok thanks!
<quantibility> ok
<EriC^^> subho99: i think it's using gcc, i couldn't get it to build though
<mathayus> \q
<subho99> Eric^^: So, the 2nd one also didn't build right?
<quantibility> so i made the switch from xubuntu to ubuntu i did compress my home fold from xubuntu... can i restore the homefolder to the new ubuntu?? or ? where am i at?
<EriC^^> subho99: this is what i got http://termbin.com/27kl
<EriC^^> subho99: yeah
<EriC^^> subho99: try newer github versions out there that are reputable
<subho99> Eric^^: Pretty similar to my error. I guess the driver is faulty
<EriC^^> subho99: that driver is made for kernel 2.4 and 2.6, it's pretty old
<subho99> Eric^^: What to do then?
<quantibility> anyone?
<EriC^^> subho99: the easiest thing to do would be to get a known to work wireless card
<EriC^^> they're pretty cheap and there must be a list of ones with ap mode that work on ubuntu easily
<subho99> Okay then, I will buy a new one
<subho99> Thanks for helping me out buddy.
<nicomach1s> subho99: if you're going for a USB dongle, I highly recommend Panda brand. if you're looking for a NIC, then Intel is always safe.
<EriC^^> subho99: this seems promising https://github.com/housq/mt7601u/
<EriC^^> that only works in ap mode
<EriC^^> i got it from this thread https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7601u/issues/4
<EriC^^> nicomach1s: he wants one that supports AP mode, any ideas about that?
<kassab> Hello
<subho99> Eric^^: I build that one, successfully
<EriC^^> subho99: nice
<kassab> Anyone else having problems with ubuntu updates recently ?
<subho99> Now, how to check if the driver's installed corectly
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<subho99> I mean if it is recognising?
<kassab> Yep
<EriC^^> subho99: try to first blacklist the one it's using right now i think, then modprobe the new one i think
<yellabs-r2> i kinda miss the option , for usb live creator, to make a permanent space..
<subho99> Eric^^: That error still occurs, the one when creating a new wifi connection
<nicomach1s> EriC^^: ah... that's a bit different.
<subho99> Eric^^: Please explain in detail?
<yellabs-r2> i also noticed that the create startup disk makes a disk that is flagged "broken" when looking at the partition with gparted
<yellabs-r2> does any one know whats going on ?
<nicomach1s> EriC^^: I think that most of Panda's dongles do. mine does.
<EriC^^> subho99: get the name of the driver it's using right now
<EriC^^> i think it's rt6701 or so ( check lshw -C Network )
<EriC^^> then type sudo modprobe -r rt6701 or whatever you get there
<EriC^^> and check that it got removed subho99
<kassab> Ubuntu been acting up recently
<yellabs-r2> okey , lets try if an update - upgrade helps
<yellabs-r2> kassab , how ?
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<kassab> yellabs-r2: updates not going through heh :-) maybe  just me
<yellabs-r2> did you do that on the commandline ?
<kassab> yellabs-r2: yep
<yellabs-r2> hmm, okey, thats odd, i am doing the same thing right now
<subho99> Umm.... Eric^^: I think the driver currently installed is mt7610u only (that I just build)
<yellabs-r2> do you use the main server ?
<subho99> Eric^^: Here, http://termbin.com/lwi9
<subho99> Eric^^: So, should I modprobe that mt7610u ??
<EriC^^> subho99: you ran sudo make install right?
<subho99> Nope, only make
<yellabs-r2> maybe its just slow ?
<yellabs-r2> seems to take a long time on the adobe-flashplugin ( wich i did not know i had any how )
<subho99> Okay, I just now did it i.e. "sudo make install"
<yellabs-r2> thought that html5 video was the default for the web these day's ;)
<yellabs-r2> okee, got to go, good luck you all
<EriC^^> subho99: try to start fresh from a new unzipped master.zip
<EriC^^> subho99: make only compiles the stuff, make install installs the files to the system, there's a build.sh file though
<EriC^^> so try first ./build.sh
<for{}> hi, guys!
<for{}> do you know a dark theme for ubuntu that has black as main background color?
<EriC^^> subho99: try "make" then "./load.sh" if the build.sh doesn't work
<subho99> Eric^^: Okay build.sh done, but at the end there are fatal error's (some modules not found)
<sebboh> Hi all.  I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.  Nothing happens when I click "System Settings...".  What application is supposed to run?
<EriC^^> subho99: try "make"
<subho99> Okay make done. No errors
<EriC^^> subho99: try ./load.sh
<subho99> Eric^^: ./load.sh produces errors, modules not found(same ones as in ./build.sh)
<xxxx> i just install and purge smuxi, why i'm chating on it?
<EriC^^> subho99: let's check the docs on github
<subho99> Eric^^: Here's the build.sh http://termbin.com/4acj
<xxxx> sudo apt-get install smuxi && sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove smuxi -y (not working)
<sebboh> I think the reason my system settings... menu option doesn't work is because I uninstalled "ubuntuone", whatever that is.
<EriC^^> subho99: miwifi_build.sh seems promising, it builds everything then complains that it can't create /etc/Wireless
<EriC^^> maybe sudo ./miwifi_build.sh would work
<sebboh> Apparently the package ubuntu-system-settings (for unity desktop, not to be confused with the KDE4-related package named system-settings) got uninstalled when I uninstalled the online services stuff that came with ubuntu.
<EriC^^> i can't find anything about the installation procedure on github or the docs in it O.o
<EriC^^> it has the old readme for the old driver
<subho99> Eric^^: Okay miwifi_build.sh successfully ran
<EriC^^> subho99: with sudo?
<subho99> What now?
<subho99> Yes with sudo
<EriC^^> subho99: check what it put in /etc/Wireless
<EriC^^> any .ko files are drivers
<sebboh> ...actually bluez is a more direct example.  I removed the bluetooth package because I don't have any bluetooth hardware and it removed the System Settings app.
<sebboh> Is anybody there?
<subho99> Eric^^: Nah, no .ko files. Only a folder that has a .dat file
<EriC^^> subho99: do you still have the terminal open from the build script output?
<subho99> Eric^^: Yep
<EriC^^> can you paste the last lines after it creates /etc/Wireless?
<EriC^^> subho99: i think this is it
<EriC^^> ./src/os/linux/mt7601Uap.ko
<EriC^^> try find . -iname "*.ko" in the github dir
<subho99> Eric^^: Umm....I don't see any line regarding /etc/wireless. It installs a bunch of drivers in /lib/modules/4.4.0-53-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<EriC^^> subho99: aha any .ko stuff?
<EriC^^> i think that file is the one you want /src/os/linux/mt7601Uap.ko
<EriC^^> the guy in the thread had mentioned the module just uses ap mode
<subho99> Eric^^: It installs plenty .ko stuff in that directory
<EriC^^> subho99: try ls -lR /lib/modules/4.4.0-53-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless | nc termbin.com 9999
<subho99> Eric^^: http://termbin.com/9j0o
<h1n1> heloo
<desktop> hello
<firc1f655e60> .join #smuxi
<desktop> i have a remote desktop on ubuntu 14.04 on server e3 with 16go ram but when i'm on internet i lag sooo much
<desktop> it's normal,
<desktop> ?
<EriC^^> subho99: ok
<EriC^^> type sudo modprobe -r mt7601u
<subho99> Okay done
<EriC^^> subho99: try sudo modprobe mt7601Uap
<subho99> Done. (No outputs)
<EriC^^> subho99: ok does it show in sudo lshw -C Network ?
<EriC^^> try creating the ap and stuff
<subho99> Eric^^: Hell, the wifi device is now not even recognized
<sebboh> apt-get doesn't seem to be processing /etc/apt/preferences.d/* ...
<EriC^^> subho99: try to unplug and plug it
<desktop> i try lshw -C
<EriC^^> subho99: it should reload the mt7601u i guess
<desktop> and i have 1gb/s
<EriC^^> then try sudo modprobe mt7601Uap
<desktop> 'mt7601u' is for remove wifi driver no?
<EriC^^> it's the driver that ships with the kernel, it doesn't support ap mode though
<subho99> Eric^^: Done. But still can't create wifi
<subho99> hotspot I mean
<EriC^^> subho99: what does lshw -C Network show?
<subho99> Eric^^: http://termbin.com/yg84
<desktop> how can i paste what the terminal show,
<desktop> ?
<EriC^^> subho99: nope it's not loaded
<EriC^^> does lsmod | grep mt7601Uap give anything?
<EriC^^> desktop: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> !pastebinit | desktop or this
<ubottu> desktop or this: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<subho99> http://termbin.com/mcf6
<wonderworld> hey, i am looking for a console-tool to print out the ascii value of a character... eg . tool "a" -> 97
<EriC^^> subho99: appears to be loaded
<EriC^^> does iwconfig say that access point is supported?
<subho99> Eric^^: Access Point: Not Associated
<EriC^^> subho99: maybe you have to remove the mt7601u driver so they dont conflict or something?
<EriC^^> subho99: try to add mt7601u to the blacklist
<subho99> http://termbin.com/mcf6
<subho99> Eric^^: How??
<EriC^^> echo "blacklist mt7601u" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Random832> wonderworld, "unicode" does it (well, among other things prints UTF-8: 61 UTF-16BE: 0061 Decimal: &#97; Octal: \0141)
<desktop> i already have problem on internet i don't run the remote desktop from my own pc i run the desktop from server on my webhost , i have a dedicated server
<EriC^^> subho99: try sudo modprobe -r mt7601u while the other one is loaded right now
<subho99> Eric^^: Done, but still AP not associated
<EriC^^> try above
<EaglesAreComing> do you know a dark theme for ubuntu that has black as main background color? thanks in advance
<subho99> Done^
<EriC^^> any luck with the ap?
<wonderworld> Random832: thanks
<subho99> Now, it doesn't detect it anymore
<subho99> Again unplug and plug?
<EriC^^> subho99: yes, first open a terminal and type udevadm monitor
<EriC^^> and unplug and plug and see what stuff it's loading
<EriC^^> subho99: try sudo modprobe rtnet7601Uap too
<EriC^^> maybe it needs that module as well
<subho99> Eric^^: Sorry there buddy
<EriC^^> subho99: np
<subho99> Eric^^: But my system froze and then crashed
<EriC^^> did you get the msgs about udevadm ?
<EriC^^> aha
<subho99> Yeah, removed and added msgs came
<subho99> But then system crashed
<subho99> AND I can't even boot into it
<subho99> I am now doing from Windows
<EriC^^> subho99: damn
<EriC^^> subho99: what happened when you tried booting?
<subho99> Eric^^: The booting stops at loading screen (ubuntu mate splash screen). And my Keyboard lights start flashing
<subho99> It just stays there
<EriC^^>  subho99 try in grub pressing "e" then go to the line that says "linux /boot/vmlinuz .... quiet splash" and remove quiet splash and press ctrl+x
<EriC^^> subho99: keyboard flashing is probably a kernel panic, if nothing interesting shows maybe booting into an older kernel from the advanced menu might help
<subho99> Eric^^: Okay, am going to try now.
<himanshu> Hi, I am getting this error message while gsetting set key value. GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend. Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications. Please help me out.
<subho99> Eric^^: Thanks buddy, it worked.
<EriC^^> older kernel?
<subho99> No, just removing the quiet splash
<EriC^^> ok
<subho99> So, what now
<EriC^^> try lshw -C network
<EriC^^> it shouldn't have loaded the mt7601u since it's blacklisted
<EriC^^> subho99: i think these files need to be loaded rtnet7601Uap.ko
<EriC^^> and the mt7601Uap (which loads the rtutil... module as a dependency)
<EriC^^> subho99: i think these files need to be loaded rtnet7601Uap.ko and the mt7601Uap (which loads the rtutil... module as a dependency)
<subho99> Eric^^: Shit man, as soon as I plug in the USB adapter, my system crashes
<subho99> It just now did
<EriC^^> subho99: aha
<subho99> Until and unless I remove the thing UBUNTU won't boot
<EriC^^> try sudo sed -i 's/blacklist mt7601u/#blacklist mt7601u/' /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<subho99> Done Eric^^
<EriC^^> that'll comment out the blacklist, maybe cause it's blacklisted something else is loading and its crashing
<brunch875> If I connect my phone with rndis enabled, ubuntu is going to use that as internet gateway instead of eth0. How do I avoid this?
<subho99> Now, I will insert it?
<EriC^^> subho99: yeah give it a shot
<subho99> Okay, it looks fine
<brunch875> I do, however want to have an IP interface over USB to the phone though
<EriC^^> subho99: try sudo modprobe rtnet7601Uap
<smeert> hey
<subho99> Eric^^: Crashed again.
<subho99> After 10 secs now, not immediately
<EriC^^> subho99: without any modprobe command?
<subho99> Eric^^: After I removed it from blacklist
<EriC^^> subho99: oh
<subho99> Eric^^: I inserted it, PC worked fine for 5-10 secs, then crashed
<EriC^^> subho99: check /var/log/kern.log to see if it shows the crash
<EriC^^> grep -i error /var/log/kern.log
<subho99> Eric^^ http://termbin.com/pu0m
<subho99> Eric^^: You know what, I don't think this is worth it.
<subho99> Eric^^: Your help is greatly appreciated man, but I would rather but a new one
<EriC^^> subho99: ok man
<subho99> Eric^^: Thanks for trying constantly, but it's alright I am going to buy a new one
<EriC^^> subho99: you're welcome
<ubuu> #ubuntu.fr
<subho99> Maybe the costliest one or perhaps the most popular one
<nicomach1s> ubuu: you want #ubuntu-fr
<subho99> Thanks once again. Gotta go.
<EriC^^> subho99: np, this might be helpful check it out when you have time https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode#Purchasing_a_WiFi_adapte
<EriC^^> typo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode#Purchasing_a_WiFi_adapter
<ubuu> #ubuntu-fr
<bingbong> Hi. I can set my mouse options with xset. I put the command in .xinitrc, so it *should* be executed on x start, but it is not.
<bingbong> Where else can I put this command?
<EriC^^> bingbong: in the startup apps
<subho99> Eric^^: Yeah, NDISWrapper, can it help?
<bingbong> EriC^^, using i3wm, there are not startup apps
<EriC^^> subho99: i've no idea, maybe
<EriC^^> never used that before
<subho99> Eric^^: It's for using Windows drivers on Linux I think
<EriC^^> bingbong: create a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<EriC^^> subho99: yeah, i know, it's so rarely used, i think it's oldschool or something
<subho99> I do have working WIndows drivers, gonna check it out later.
<EriC^^> yeah it might be worth a shot
<subho99> Hey, you know why my system's crashing?
<bingbong> EriC^^, which part of my system makes use of the .desktop file? the xserver?
<bingbong> so echo "xset mouse 3 0" >> ~/.config/autostart/.desktop ?
<EaglesAreComing> do you know a dark theme for ubuntu that has black as main background color? thanks in advance
<EriC^^> bingbong: no i'll give you a sample one hold on
<subho99> Cause sometimes, I keep my Adapter plugged in when running Windows, I would hate for it to crash Ubuntu when I restart
<EriC^^> subho99: i've no idea :/
<EriC^^> bingbong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23629916/
<subho99> Eric^^: I would like to remove all the drivers of it, so that it won't detect and Ubuntu won't crash
<EriC^^> bingbong: put whatever command you want to run next to Exec=
<EriC^^> subho99: go to the github dir and try sudo make uninstall
<genii> wonderworld: You can save this shell script to something like getasc.sh, make it executable. Then use it like: getasc.sh A to find the ASCII value of A (65 in this case). http://paste.ubuntu.com/23629912/
<subho99> Okay Eric^^, nothing else right?
<EriC^^> subho99: yeah that should do it
<subho99> Trying it out
<EriC^^> subho99: try modinfo mt7601Uap it should say it's gone if it removed it
<subho99> Okay, successfully removed
<subho99> Not crashed yet, Thanks once again
<EriC^^> cool, no problem
<subho99> Gotta go. Almost midnight
<Guest10179> guys, how can I edit my "open with" menu, it has a lot of duplicate entries
<MonkeyDust> Guest10179  is this useful https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257883
<EriC^^> bingbong: save the file as ~/.config/autostart/something.desktop
<Guest10179> MonkeyDust,  i think it might be, gonna try it
<wonderworld> genii: tnx
<Guest10179> also, even after I uninstalled playonlinux (yesterday, so ubuntu should have had enough time to reload that information) playonlinux still apears on the unity search(though of course it desn't launch anything)
<Guest10179> I used locate .desktop | grep playonlinux but nothing appeared, so i don't know why playonlinux is still listed
<MonkeyDust> Guest10179  simply type    locate playonlinux
<Guest10179> it just shows cfg files that are located inside the virtual drives
<Guest10179> a couple of svgs, one txt, and the rest are .cfg and .log
<Guest10179> oh an a couple of pngs
<nicomach1s> Guest10179: how did you uninstall playonlinux?
<Guest10179> sudo apt remove playonlinux
<nicomach1s> try sudo apt purge --remove playonlinux
<mikeymop> i didn't think purge worked with apt
<nicomach1s> it does
<mikeymop> nice
<Guest10179> playonlinux is not installed, nothing to uninstall
<prasket> yes it does
<mikeymop> ls ~/.playonlinux?
<EaglesAreComing> do you know a dark theme for ubuntu that has black as main background color? thanks in advance
<mikeymop> s/ls/ls -a
<mikeymop> arc has arc darker, thats the popular one
<Guest10179> yeah, im using arc as well
<nicomach1s> EaglesAreComing: I like the Paper-GTK theme. It's not black, but it's dark.
<bingbong> EriC^^, what part of my system executes this config?
<bingbong> EriC^^, is it from the xserver?
<bingbong> Because I'm not running gnome
<EaglesAreComing> mikeymop, i need black, not dark colors
<Guest10179> says it doesn't exist
<nicomach1s> EaglesAreComing: you can always manually modify the colors.
<mikeymop> EaglesAreComing: then mod the css of a theme for #000 instead of w/e color they used
<nicomach1s> it's not easy, but it can be done.
<Guest10179> yeah, i checked manually and it has a mayus
<Guest10179> hmmm
<i_and_i> not so free .. cannot enter python channel .. cannot send to python-unregistered redirect channel
<EaglesAreComing> nicomach1s, mikeymop, im afraid ill ruin the theme - there are many colors to change
<mikeymop> i_and_i: join again and nickserv identify again
<mikeymop> then join a third time
<nicomach1s> !register | i_and_i
<ubottu> i_and_i: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<mikeymop> it happens to me
<i_and_i> mikey it's because i'm unregistered
<nicomach1s> EaglesAreComing: copy it first, play around, try it out, and if all else fails go back to the original.
<i_and_i> ty tho
<mikeymop> EaglesAreComing: you can always redownload it, or check gnome-look.org for something that fits the bill
<mikeymop> EaglesAreComing: nicomach1s ""
<Guest10179> using only lay i found a bunch of wine.desktop files on POL's folder
<Guest10179> might this be the thing causing some of the duplicates?
<nicomach1s> EaglesAreComing: here's paper: http://i.imgur.com/39OIjXE.jpg
<mikeymop> idk your issue Guest10179, but those .desktop files are launcher shortcuts
<nicomach1s> colors can be modified pretty easily.
<Guest10179> i know, but the open with entries have to stored somewhere
<mikeymop> wow rtv looks siiiiick
<mikeymop> Guest10179: less *.desktop
<Guest10179> and i still don't know why unity is still showing playonlinux....
<mikeymop> you'll see where they point, they're just xml
<mikeymop> Guest10179: did you restart unity
<Guest10179> I rebooted
<Guest10179> less is only showing an isaac .desktop i made long ago
<EaglesAreComing> nicomach1s, i get 'E: Unable to locate package paper-gtk-theme'
<EaglesAreComing> i use ppas
<MWM> kdeinit5 keep "unexpectedly closing" WHen I have the terminal open I can restart it with "plasmashell &" but its starting to happen more often
<MWM> whats my troubleshooting procedure for this?
<MWM> Id give the exact error, but I didnt get a chance to write it down the last time
<nicomach1s> EaglesAreComing: it may be a PPA
<nicomach1s> EaglesAreComing: did you add the PPA?
<nicomach1s> and then apt update?
<mikeymop> woudln't the desktop files be created by a wine user
<mikeymop> and not his user
<EaglesAreComing> yes, i have icon and cursor themes, but not gtk theme
<mikeymop> so he'd need to sudo rm them
<mikeymop> oh theme issue no .desktops
<MWM> "We are sorry, kdeinit5 closed unexpectedly. You cannot report this error, because kdeinit5 does not provide a bug reporting address"
<MWM> got it this time :)
<SonikkuAmerica> mikeymop: If it's ~/.wine/, it's owned by the user whose ~ it's in
<Guest10179> i wish unity dash showed more information about the launchers
<Guest10179> liek the file's ubication and command
<nicomach1s> EaglesAreComing: no need for icon and cursor, but ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10179: Right click on the application.
<mikeymop> Dagmar, you here?
<mikeymop> Khaystus?
<mikeymop> damn
<Guest10179> SonikkuAmerica,  it displays nothing
<SonikkuAmerica> mikeymop: did you see what I said?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10179:
<SonikkuAmerica> that's odd
<Guest10179> no image avilable, 0 reviews, launch
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10179: Which app is it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10179: If it's an app in the repos, we can do !info on it here
<Guest10179> the problem is that it still shows up on the launcher after being uninstalled
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10179: Oh! Log out and back in again, and you should be all set.
<Guest10179> still appearing after reboot
<schrader_> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10179: It still appears after a reboot of the machine?
<Guest10179> yes}
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10179: Did you install it from the official repos, or from a PPA?
<Guest10179> officil
<Guest10179> actually, I don't remember, let me check
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest10179: OK. But what app (program) is it?
<Guest10179> playonlinux
<Guest10179> i think i downloaded it from their website
<MWM> Im think the erro is tied to my boot drive being full.  Although I dont think the drive should be full?
<MWM> The bulk of storage seems to be taken up by my multimedia directory, but all the media is stored on another disk and mounted to a director in ~/
<MWM> *directory
<MWM> so the question is: if I have 1TB mounted to my multimedia directory on ~/ then why is my disk full?  I should still have plenty of space left on my OS drive because everything is on the other drive right?
<wonderworld> MWM: sudo su; apt-get install ncdu; ncdu -x /;
<wonderworld> this will show you where your space has been consumed
<EaglesAreComing> do you know a lightweight browser who can apply a dark theme to all web pages (with or without an extension)?
<tgm4883> we're telling people to sudo su now?
<wonderworld> not we.
<EaglesAreComing> i do 'sudo gksudo' though
<MonkeyDust> MWM  what's the outcome of lsblk -f && df -h    ... use a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wonderworld> MWM: sorry misread your question. if it's your boot partition do ncdu -x /boot
<OerHeks> EaglesAreComing, browsers do not apply themes to webpages, just the border and items on the browser.
<CoderEurope> How do I look at error reports from aport online, after they're reported ?
<EaglesAreComing> OerHeks, im not a native english speaker
<wonderworld> MWM: /boot slowly fills up with old kernels
<tgm4883> CoderEurope: I don't believe you can
<MWM> thanks guys.... need a minute to run the commands
<EaglesAreComing> OerHeks, do you know what i want?
<MWM> cant past though because I cant paste pack and forth with NoMachine
<MonkeyDust> MWM  select it, then copy/paste in the pastebin
<OerHeks> EaglesAreComing, you asked for 'browser who can apply a dark theme to all web pages'
<pseudonymous> Hey - does anyone know which will be the last Unity 7 LTS release and is there any sense of how Unity 8 wants to deal with its legacy ? I'm asking because I've grown to like later releases of Unity and I'm sort of afraid of a new Gnome 2 => Gnome 3 transition
<EaglesAreComing> OerHeks, is there a lightweight alternative to chrome+chrome extension darkreader?
<SonikkuAmerica> pseudonymous: Have you been able to play around with Unity 8 yet?
<KayliLynn> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> pseudonymous: There's a preview in 16.10
<MWM> gotta restart. sorry for making everyone wait.  wonderworld: I cant install ncdu because the disk is 100% full
<OerHeks> EaglesAreComing, chrome is pretty lightweight, about that darkreader i don't know
<ira_> try Vivaldi
<pseudonymous> SonikkuAmerica: I tried booting it but no. Saw a few videos online, however.  It's just, I've just started out with Ubuntu again but there's a fear of committing to this, working out its kinks if I'm going to have the rug pulled out from under me in a year or so
<EaglesAreComing> ira_, only vivaldi can have the web pages dark themed?
<dnssoul> can anyone help me install ubuntu 16.04.01 with grub2 successful.  please use google translate from french to english.  international #ubuntu does not assist in this.  boot-repair ppa doesn't work.
<SonikkuAmerica> pseudonymous: Well, ask yourself, do you need Unity?
<MonkeyDust> dnssoul  this is "international #ubuntu"
<EaglesAreComing> ira_, i mean from what you know
<pseudonymous> SonikkuAmerica: kinda...? I'm not a fan of Gnome 3, but maybe it can be made to work. KDE is OK but also not great.
<SonikkuAmerica> pseudonymous: We also offer pre-built images with XFCE and LXDE, and there are other desktops you can install as well, whether through the official repos or through PPAs (although see !ppa for a cautionary  note)
<SonikkuAmerica> pseudonymous: And MATE, too. I forgot MATE.
<EaglesAreComing> budgie became official ubuntu flavor
<MWM> now Im down to putty because kdeinit5 crashed again.  What am I looking for in lsblk -f && df -h ?
<SonikkuAmerica> EaglesAreComing: ??
<EaglesAreComing> 'ubuntu budgie'
<MWM> boot drive is @ "100%" usage
<MonkeyDust> MWM  ok, ls -l /boot, what does it show
<EriC^^> dnssoul: voir #ubuntu-discuss
<SonikkuAmerica> EaglesAreComing: It's not official as of yet though.
<EaglesAreComing> SonikkuAmerica, i read about it on their website, in the news
<prasket> Hello, I am having issues with my wifi dropping. Semi new to Linux, new to hardware troubleshooting for sure. Where should I start digging in? I am running Ubuntu 16.10 and just got updates. Wifi will just keep dropping connection and re-connecting or act like its connected when its not
<SonikkuAmerica> EaglesAreComing: "17.04 will be our first official release under the new name."
<EaglesAreComing> SonikkuAmerica, oh, ok
<EaglesAreComing> 'budgie' drew my attention :)
<Richard_Cavell> SonikkuAmerica: What exactly are you saying?  Is "ubuntu" going to change its name?
<SonikkuAmerica> EaglesAreComing: Until then, see their avenues of support for that remix please.
<CoderEurope> tgm4883:  I was looking at this, but don't know the Web-address that Leo is showing ? https://youtu.be/oGsA55RvqLI?t=37m12s
<Guest10179> prasket,  there's a system log that should tell you about everything that happens
<Guest10179> including your wifi
<SonikkuAmerica> Richard_Cavell: What? Where did I say that?
<MWM> MonkeyDust:  whole lot of *-generic dating back a few months and a .elf  and a couple of .bin
<Guest10179> just search for system log on unitydash
<Richard_Cavell> SonikkuAmerica: Okay, my mistake
<EaglesAreComing> Richard_Cavell, it will be a new flavor
<prasket> Guest10179, just the /var/log/syslog right?
<Richard_Cavell> EaglesAreComing: Okay.  I used to use Ubuntu in the Jaunty 9.04 days, when there were two flavours: 32 bit and 64 bit
<EaglesAreComing> 64 bit for life
<akik> CoderEurope: https://errors.ubuntu.com/ ?
<MWM> budgie is getting officially adopted?  cool! :)
<EaglesAreComing> its all over the news :)
<wonderworld> MWM: how many partitions do you have?
<CoderEurope> akiik, yes that works - great -oh
<akik> CoderEurope: it's in the address bar in the video :)
<pseudonymous> But isn't budgie just yet-another-desktop-environment with not too much support behind it ? Ikey discontinued Solus OS once, what happens to SolusOS (and by extension) Budgie should he decide so again ?
<sruli> would anyone know when ubuntu will be updating NetworkManager to v 1.4+ ?
<amiller_> Apport is telling me that there was an internal error with gnome-software, and that it's not reportable because I have obsolete package versions installed. Does that make any sense?
<MWM> 4 on the OS disk.  3 other disks with 2/3 partitions currently mounted to various locations
<EaglesAreComing> pseudonymous, laws of evolution
<MonkeyDust> sruli  if you know the exact package name, you can try launchpad
<wonderworld> MWM: check with "df -h" which partitions are out of space
<MWM> I set up the OS and then partitioned the storage drives.  Set 1TB + partitions to mount automatically (with /etc/fstab) to ~/Videos and ~/Music
<pseudonymous> I don't know, maybe I'm just tired of all this crap. My first install was Red Hat Linux 7.2 and it seems like things haven't ever stopped being in flux.. I just wish things were a bit more stable in Linux-land...
<sruli> MonkeyDust: its available in launchpad, been using it for a while very stable, and much better than v 1.2.2 just wondering when ubuntu will start using 1.4+ it has much more functionally
<EaglesAreComing> pseudonymous, i think there are people who switch between distros because boredom
<MonkeyDust> pseudonymous  what are you struggling with?
<pseudonymous> MonkeyDust: I started by asking what the plans for Unity 8 wrt. Unity 7 was because I quite like what it finally matured into and I'm getting a distinctively Linux'ish feel of "98% done, let's scrap this thing and start over" is in the air.  (in other words: I'm afraid of committing to the unity 7 desktop and ubuntu if Unity 8 will be a Gnome3-style release)
<yocs0000> is there a way to open sketchup files on ubuntu?
<akik> pseudonymous: i'm sure nothing bad will happen with unity 7
<wonderworld> unity was the main reason for me to leave ubuntu after years
<CoderEurope> try ubuntu Mate (?)
<akik> pseudonymous: (i don't know anything about it, just guessing)
<pseudonymous> wonderworld: I fully understand, I didn't like its introduction either. But it has matured into a nice (if opinionated) desktop. Kind of like how Gnome 3 is finally somewhat usable.
<smeert> so how annoying is it to make a RAID after the install?
<MWM> I dont know why but I cant stand Unity.  I think its the color scheme.  many other *buntu are plenty usable.  I assume Ubuntu/Unity are just fine also but I use other flavors
<pseudonymous> It just seems as if every time things are about to come together, it *has* to be "innovated" on -_-
<EaglesAreComing> pseudonymous, +1
<wonderworld> pseudonymous: haven't had a look for a while. will try it out in a VM. (always interested in seeing whats new :)
<CoderEurope> I think they'll stick with Unity 8 for 10 years or so ... :)
<MWM> so if creating a partition on another drive and mounting it to ~/Videos will still fill up my OS drive... what *is* the proper way?
<wonderworld> when it came it i disliked the radical remove of features i was used to with gnome2
<wonderworld> came *out* even
<akik> MWM: if you mount your partition into ~/Videos, then only that partition will be filled when writing to ~/Videos
<tgm4883> pseudonymous: from a user perspective, unity 8 should be really similiar to unity 7. (when it's done anyway)
<akik> MWM: use "du -sk /* | sort -n" to dig in where your disk is being eaten
<MWM> akik: so if I mount a 1TB partition to ~/Videos then I have 1TB of space to use correct?  but my 120GB OS drive is full...
<tgm4883> MWM: then either you haven't mounted it correctly, or you've got somewhere else eating up your storage
<akik> MWM: then your 1TB partition is being written to when you write to ~/Videos. it doesn't magically become a part of your system drive
<MWM> lsblk shows that the partition is mounts to ~/Videos (as it is supposed to be in the fstab)
<tgm4883> MWM: do this, unmount your ~/Videos then do 'du / | sort -n -r | head'
<Newbie1> Hi
<MWM> akik:  I *want* the 1TB partition to be written to. that was the idea, but apparently I havenot implimented it correctly.
<yocs0000> is there a way to open sketchup files on ubuntu?
<karma> hello
<MWM> I want a small OS drive (SSD) and storage on slower and larger drives
<tgm4883> MWM: do this, unmount your ~/Videos then do 'du / | sort -n -r | head'
<MWM> I unmounted the directory and confirmed that the 1TB partition was unmounted with lsblk
<tgm4883> MWM: ok, and what about the rest of the command?
<bekks> I'd use "mount" for confirmation instead.
<MWM> du starts @ / and runs all the way to ~/Videos and every dubdirectory
<MWM> * du / | sort -n -r | head I mean
<wonderworld>  MWM: check which partition is actually full with "df -h"
<tgm4883> MWM: can you pastebin the output of that command?
<akik> if you use du -sk /* you'll see the sizes per directory
<MWM> hmmm.... I dont think that anything was getting written to my 1TB partition
<Cardoe> Hoping someone can help me unhose my machine. I used do-release-upgrade to go to yakkety on my laptop. It complained that there were differences in /etc/sysctl.conf and asked me the usual Y/N/D/Z question to resolve it. I hit D and it showed me the diff and then it said "command exited with result 2" and I hit enter and I got a message that "[screen is terminating]" so now I'm back at the prompt and unable to resume do-release-upgrade because
<Cardoe>  dpkg is still running.
<akik> MWM: ..you just unmounted it
<MWM> after I unmounted the partition everything is still there
<tgm4883> well there you go
<MWM> the partition does *not* show as mounted with lsblk
<tgm4883> why you keep using lsblk, IDK
<MWM> but when i cd to ~/Videos all the directories still exist
<akik> MWM: ah ok you have to remove the files from the mount point. they are eating space from your system drive
<wonderworld> MWM: you didn't really mount your 1TB drive then.
<akik> MWM: just be careful that the files are on your 1TB partition
<tgm4883> Or you wrote a bunch of stuff there, then moutned your 1TB drive there then wrote more stuff there
<MWM> so Ive botched the process here gents.  I wrote the mounting into /etc/fstab and lsblk shows that it is mounted .... can you give me a clue where I went wrong?
<tgm4883> MWM: not without more information
<tgm4883> MWM: for starters, have you removed the stuff in your ~/Videos directory now?
<akik> MWM: the files that exist in ~/Videos before you mount the 1TB on top of it eat your system disk space
<MWM> The goal was to have the OS on the SSD and storage on the spinners.  to reach this goal, I created a partition on the spinner and wrote the /etc/fstab to mount it to ~/Videos....
<tgm4883> MWM: have you removed the stuff in your ~/Videos directory now?
<MWM> akik:  it was a fresh install.  nothing was in ~/Videos beforehand
<akik> 21:26 < MWM> after I unmounted the partition everything is still there
<MWM> tgm4883: not yet.  I dont want to lose it if I dont have to
<tgm4883> MWM: ok then do this. Move your ~/Videos directory to ~/Videos2. Then create a new empty ~/Videos and mount your drive there
<tgm4883> MWM: then look inside your ~/Videos directory and see if there is stuff in there
<wonderworld> MWM: try to free up some space with "apt-get clean" and see if you can install ncdu afterwards. that will simplify debugguing. it will show you the used space on your drives in a visual and interactive way.
<tgm4883> wonderworld: there's no reason for that. We know where all of his usage is
<MWM> moved the directory to Videos2 and created a new Videos directory (~/Videos) and it is empty
<dnssoul>     /join #debian
<wonderworld> tgm4883: do we?
<akik> MWM: you just created an empty directory ~/Videos. now mount the 1TB partition in it
<MWM> checking on getting ndcu to install
<tgm4883> MWM: did you mount the 1TB partition to your ~/Videos ?
<MWM> I got ndcu for now.  I am not sure what options to mount with so I was looking it up
<tgm4883> wonderworld: well being that he said everything was in ~/Videos while it was unmounted... yes?
<MWM> -o rw? maybe?
<tgm4883> MWM: I thought you had it in fstab?
<MWM> I do have it in fstab... but that only loads on reboot right?
<wonderworld> MWM: it's ncdu not ndcu
<tgm4883> MWM: do 'sudo mount -a'
<MWM> or mount -a?
<MWM> It was a type "ncdu" is installed
<wonderworld> ok. do "ncdu -x /"
<wonderworld> verify if the space has really been taken bei your videos mountpoint
<tgm4883> wonderworld: if we aren't going to trust users then you should at least use a tool that lets you verify...
<wonderworld> if so mount your 1TB disk to a temp mountpoint and move the videos to the disk
<wonderworld> after that lets check your fstab together to fix it
<MWM> ncdu -x shows ~/Videos to have 0.0 B
<wonderworld> ok. now check where all the space has been eaten up
<wonderworld> you can navigate it with the cursor keys and enter
<sebhoss> does anyone know if https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora is still alive?
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> I want to install KDE Plasma 5.8 on my ubuntu
<MWM> I would apprecitate the help with fstab but unless you can think of a way to copy/past from putty its gonna be tough
<elichai2> I tried installing via kubuntu-backport ppa but it installed KDE 5.2.X
<tgm4883> MWM: 'cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999'
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  i guess you need a ppa, and that's not supported here
<OerHeks> elichai2, you might want to reask in #kubuntu
<tgm4883> MWM: that will put your fstab in a pastebin for us to see
<elichai2> MonkeyDust, what's the latest KDE version supported by Ubuntu?
<elichai2> ok, i'll go into Kubuntu
<akik> MWM: when you select text in putty, it'll go direct into the clipboard
<MWM> I can navigate to subfolders from "ncdu -x" but there isnt anything in them
<MonkeyDust> sebhoss  looks fairly new (2016), so i guess it's still alive
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  not sure i don't like/use kde
<elichai2> MonkeyDust, I just want some change from Unity
<MWM> akik: sweet! :)
<elichai2> Got tired of it. and the search/launchpad on Unity is slow
<elichai2> and laggy
<sebhoss> MonkeyDust: it did not get any new builds recently, e.g. like firefox 52 which is already up at https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/
<wonderworld> MWM: you see the used space for every directory at the beginning of the line
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<MWM> From a security standpoint should I redact my username from the pastes?
<elichai2> MonkeyDust, ?
<tgm4883> MWM: that's up to you
<MWM> come to think of it a custom user just for this sort of thing might be a good idea
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  unity is only default, you can choose several other DE's
<akik> MWM: if you moved the directory ~/Videos into ~/Videos2 you should find the files there
<elichai2> MonkeyDust, that's why I want to try KDE(Plasma) but it's only a very old version
<MWM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23630312/
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  like suggested earlier, try #kubuntu
<akik> elichai2: there's a distribution called kde neon which might have a newer version
<tgm4883> MWM: what's the output of  'df -h
<tgm4883> MWM: the fstab looks ok to me
<elichai2> on other note. good guide to upgrading xenial to Yakkety? (saving ppa's and checking departacted packages)
<nicomach1s> !upgrade | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MWM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23630320/
<elichai2> +1
<MWM> tgm4883: yeah ive flubbed an fstab or two so I tried to get it right.  I thought I had it but Im getting this issue...
<akik> MWM: you have 56 gigs in /home
<tgm4883> MWM: OK, so you've got stuff in your videos folder, but you've got 2 full partitions. So lets work on those
<tgm4883> MWM: you said you see stuff in ~/Videos2 ?
<squinty> elichai2, might also want to take a look at http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/10/upgrade-ubuntu-16-10-from-ubuntu-16-04/
<MWM> yep ~/Videos2 has a bunch of stuff that should be in the subdirectories
<tgm4883> MWM: ok, can you move those to the right directories under ~/Videos then?
<MWM> akik: yeah but all 56Gb shouldnt be full with the way I have the fstab set up.... is what I think.  Obviously not right
<MWM> yeah I will get them moved.
<tgm4883> MWM: the stuff in ~/Videos2 is in ~/Videos2/Source and ~/Videos2/Processed right?
<MWM> incorrect.  the stuff in ~/Videos2 is in the root of the directory
<tgm4883> MWM: ok, is it supposed to be under one of those directories though?
<MWM> yes it is supposed to be under one of those directories.  I think I feel a facepalm coming on......
<tgm4883> MWM: the way you have the parition mounted is that ~/Videos is on your /home partition, but ~/Videos/Source and ~/Videos/Processed are on other partitions
<MWM> currently moving from ~/Videos2 to ~/Videos/Source
<tgm4883> ok
<MWM> and there is the facepalm!
<tgm4883> MWM: once that is done your home directory should have some free space, however your root partition is still full
<tgm4883> so we'll work on that next
<akik> looks like MWM's / and /home are the same partition /dev/sda
<akik> looks like MWM's / and /home are the same partition /dev/sda6
<Epx998> Is there a doc that lists the ubuntu 'service status' exit codes?
<Gegsite> hmm my webbrowser is dieing
 * Gegsite means webbrowser-app 
<MWM> tgm4883 and akik:  now Im lost.  I was stretching my skill to get the fstab correct
<tgm4883> akik: that's true, and wonky
<MWM> why wouldnt / and /home be on the same device?
<sruli> Epx998: each service/application has different exit codes, useully found in man page
<akik> oh they're btrfs subvolumes
<Epx998> hmm
<akik> that's normal
<Gegsite> http://pastebin.com/Mr0BkiX2
<tgm4883> akik: ah
<sruli> how can i apt-get update excluding a specidic ppa?
<sruli> \\specific
<MWM> still moving.  wish there was a progress bar or something
<Gegsite> also tried as root, no terminal errors, only ForceClose
<squinty> sruli,  untoggle it in Software and Updates
<tgm4883> sruli: I'm not aware of a way to do it just in apt, but it sounds like you might want to use pinning/priorities
<m[at]> ur
<sruli> squinty: remove the ppa before update, sounds like a workaround, thanks
<MonkeyDust> MWM  moving directories? with rsync you can use the flag --progress
<tgm4883> sruli: what are you trying to exclude
<MWM> thanks MonkeyDust.  Ive read about rsync but have always just stuck with mv because it is comfortable
<sruli> tgm4883: a certain ppa i added, has non important updates want to skip it for now
<MWM> Ill give it a read through though
<sruli> problem is if i remove the ppa, ubuntu will revert to original package, thts not good
<sruli> tgm4883: ^
<tgm4883> sruli: no it wont
<sruli> tgm4883: i'll give it a try
<tgm4883> well, if you use ppa-purge it will, but that's not what you should do
<tgm4883> sruli: just disable it, or copy the packages you want to your own PPA as god intended and don't worry about it ;P
<nedbat> i have a command (ansible-playbook) that formats its output differently depending on whether stdout is a terminal or not. I want to pipe its output, but have it think stdout is a terminal. My googling isn't finding anything, but I think there's a way to do this. Am I wrong?
<MWM> can you just comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sruli> commented it, trying update now
<tgm4883> MWM: yea you can
<sruli> that works fine
<MWM> smart guy hat for me then :) although I had to double check the path with google
<tgm4883> MWM: although practically nobody does this, I feel like the proper way to use PPA's is to only add your own PPA to your system and if you find packages you want to use on someone elses PPA you just copy the packages to yours
<MWM> that sounds very efficient. I hate adding PPAs. seems like my OS is getting dirty or something
<MWM> rsync copies? or does it move?  seems like it copies
<tgm4883> MWM: it copies
<akik> it can be made to do either
<tgm4883> akik: rsync can delete the original copy? Nice
<akik> hmm sorry i might be wrong
<akik> have to check
<MWM> so my files are moved and safe in ~/Videos and ~/Videos2 is empty
<akik> tgm4883: --remove-source-files   sender removes synchronized files (non-dirs)
<tgm4883> MWM: ok, can you pastebin 'df -h' again?
<tgm4883> akik: nice, I didn't realize it could do that
<MWM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23630423/
<MWM> none of that info is in the man pages for rsync ?
<tgm4883> MWM: nice, looks much better
<akik> MWM: it's in the man page too
<MWM> ignore that.... the man pages scroll very far
<MWM> Is there a cleaner way to organize that?  ~/Videos is still on the system disc while ~/Videos/Processed and ~/Videos/Source are the mountpoints
<MWM> please disregard that.  Linux makes my brain mush
<MWM> no way to mount 2 partitions to 1 directory
<tgm4883> MWM: well you could mount one at ~/Videos and the other at ~/Videos/Processed
<MWM> I would have to merge the partitions and then create Source and Processed on that partition...
<tgm4883> MWM: nope
<MWM> Could this be causeing kdeinit5 to crash (the disk being full?)
<tgm4883> MWM: you would mount 1 partition at ~/Videos  inside of that parittion you would still have Source and Processed folders. Then you just mount your other partition at ~/Videos/Processed
<tgm4883> MWM: with that, you would still have your separate folders for Source and Processed residing on separate partitions, but your ~/Videos directory would also be included on one of those partitions (in the pesky event that you forget to put the files in the right location again, it won't fill up your home/root partition)
<MWM> so in your example ~/Videos/Processed would be mounted on the partition that is mounted on ~/Videos ? if that is correct that is a whole new world uf mount options for me
<tgm4883> MWM: yep
<tgm4883> MWM: no new mount options needed, just change the locations they are mounted at
<MWM> TIL is an understatment :) Thanks for the help. and now I have to go read about settign up my own PPA and cleaning up my sources.list
<tgm4883> MWM: you'd also want to verify that the parent partition gets mounted before your other partition
<MWM> Well then I have an fstab to correct and some other stuff to learn.  Thanks to all who helped.  if anyone sees wonderworld please thank him for bringing ncdu up.  I had been trying to remeber that one for a while
<est31> hello folks
<est31> I've got a small question
<est31> apparently there is a conflict on my machine
<est31> apt-utils needs apt (= 1.3.1)
<est31> but I have 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 installed
<est31> what did you mess up?
<nicomach1s> what did who mess up?
<est31> as I said, there is a package conflict for me
<est31> and I take care to never install any ppa
<est31> so if I got it, i got it from the official packages
<genii> est31: Did you do sudo apt update ..before trying to install it, so that the list of packages and their versions are current?
<est31> genii: obviously
<nicomach1s> est31: 1. we do not maintain the repos. don't get pissy at us. 2. there's no need for sarcastic responses to basic troubleshooting. everyone here is volunteering to help, and we ALWAYS start with basic stuff because we have to verify that it was done.
<seth> hello
<seth> currently running ubuntu12.04 with classic gnome panel
<est31> nicomach1s: I just use ubuntu instead of arch because I want to avoid these issues
<seth> i set the 'place new windows' to centered but still not working
<nicomach1s> est31: can you please paste the full output to a pastebin and link here?
<est31> and not using debian testing or stuff
<est31> nicomach1s: yes, one moment
<CoderEurope> How Do I Do an Full Error Log of the system ?
<est31> nicomach1s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23630505/
<CoderEurope> when I fire up ubuntu ?
<ppf> CoderEurope: check out /var/logs
<ppf> anything specific you're looking for?
<est31> nicomach1s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23630508/
<CoderEurope> How do I open /var/logs ?
<genii> est31: Did you manually edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file? If no PPAs are installed and otherwise stock repositories, then the only way a stray dependency could be introduced is if there are entries within that file from different places or for different Ubuntu versions mixed together
<ppf> it's a folder
<bekks> cd /var/log
<est31> genii: let me check
<nicomach1s> est31: probably best to just pastebin that as well and get a couple pairs of eyes on it
<CoderEurope> So when I am in that folder how do I see/open the error log / what command ?
<CoderEurope> can you give me an example ?
<ppf> CoderEurope:  what are you looking for
<nicomach1s> CoderEurope: nano /var/log
<CoderEurope> Ahh ok thanks.
<CoderEurope> How do I post the error log to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<nicomach1s> or gedit /var/log or vim /var/log or ed /var/log or........
<nicomach1s> CoderEurope: cat /var/log | nc termbin 9999
<est31> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23630518/
<bekks> nicomach1s: cat? Not ls?
<ppf> neither, probably?
<nicomach1s> bekks: whoops
<nicomach1s> idk
<ppf> CoderEurope: tell us what you want to do
<nicomach1s> I don't generally look in /var/log
<nicomach1s> est31: looks fine to me.
<CoderEurope> ppf, I just want to report to paste.ubuntu.com the reason why cheese is using 99% of my CPU when I record my daily vlog.
<nicomach1s> did you try apt -f install?
<CoderEurope> So I can report it on gnome website :)
<ppf> so what is the reason
<CoderEurope> bugs
<ppf> that's .. specific
<CoderEurope> I am using 16.04 ubuntu & an i7 CPU on lenovo laptop.
<est31> nicomach1s: thanks for the help
<genii> est31: I believe what has happened is: Your version of apt installed on Xenial was later in version than the most recent one which is available for Yakkety, because often things are backported to LTS but not to interim releases
<est31> just doing apt -f dist-upgrade is nothing I like doing
<CoderEurope> I just want the steps to get an error report (online) so I can report it on bugs.gnome.org
<genii> !info apt-utils xenial
<ubottu> apt-utils (source: apt): package management related utility programs. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.15ubuntu0.2 (xenial), package size 199 kB, installed size 720 kB
<est31> genii: I upgraded to yakkety almost immediately after it was released
<genii> !info apt-utils yakkety
<ubottu> apt-utils (source: apt): package management related utility programs. In component main, is important. Version 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 (yakkety), package size 212 kB, installed size 772 kB
<est31> maybe 2 weeks
<genii> Hm.
<ppf> cheese is a video recording application, right? it's probably supposed to use a lot of compute
<CoderEurope> yeah, not 100% of the CPU - its buggy .
<akik> est31: the command would be "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ppf> nevertheless, if you bombard maintainers with random error logs, that's a pretty good way to get ignored
<ppf> you're kidding, right
<sruli> how can i replace with sed only if the start of line matches? i.e line one "123" line 2 "0123" i need to replace only the line that starts with "123"
<nicomach1s> CoderEurope: completely depends on the CPU. Video capture and then transcoding can take a lot of processing power.
<CoderEurope> ppf, How else do I contribute -otherthan reporting error logs ?
<nicomach1s> CoderEurope: provide a fix.
<CoderEurope> I am not *that* good a coder.
<CoderEurope> #UbuntuProblems
<ppf> provide the _right_ error logs
<est31> thanks and bye
<CoderEurope> ppf, where do ~I get them ?
<hits1911> valgrind reports reachable leak even in "int main() {}". OS is Ubuntu 16. How can I solve this issue?
<ppf> you figure out what the issue is
<ppf> or you ask people
<ppf> about the concrete issue
<genii> nicomach1s: Ah, he left. I wanted to find out where the stray later version of his apt originated from, but I guess it doesn't matter now.
<CoderEurope> ppf, So you're basically saying - using mailing lists ?
<ppf> no, irc is fine
<CoderEurope> for cheese ? where ? which channel ?
<ppf> or .. google, occasionally
<hits1911> problem is exclusive to ubuntu 16. I tried in ubuntu 14 with the exact save version of valgrind and it worked fine. I though may be it is related to ubuntu 16.
<hits1911> same*
<bekks> hits1911: exclusive to which ubuntu 16, there is 16.04 and 16.10?
<nicomach1s> genii: he seemed pretty intent on blaming "you all", so I wasn't overly-eager to help him out tbh
<hits1911> ubuntu 16.04.1
<genii> nicomach1s: Yes, understandable :)
<taora> hello everyone, I am constantly getting problems with network manager. after waking up from sleep (lifting up the display) it doesnt show available networks. same happens when I, say, switch off and on the wifi lock.
<ppf> CoderEurope: if you got a real problem then you can ask specific question, for instance here
<ppf> people will tell you if you're in the wrong place
<ppf> fwiw, "only 99% cpu" is _not_ a real problem ..
<CoderEurope> ppf: Why is cheese using 100%@ of my CPU is the basic question.
<ppf> because it's computing stuff
<CoderEurope> it shouldn't do that - I have an i7
<ppf> what, so?
<aruns> Hi quick question as am on Ubuntu 16.
<aruns> Were you ever able to install PHP 7 natively on Ubuntu 15, or did you need to use a PPA?
<Night_> which port did dhcp -6 use on udp again?
<ppf> !info php7 wiley
<ubottu> 'wiley' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-
<ppf> !info php7 wily
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in wily
<aruns> Thanks :D @ppf
<CoderEurope> Ok, let me put it to the devs - What ug is creating conditions that cheese is using 100% of my i7 CPU ?
<ppf> !info php7.0 wily
<ubottu> Package php7.0 does not exist in wily
<CoderEurope> *bug
<ppf> CoderEurope: ??
<nicomach1s> aruns: wily is EOL
<ppf> what are you talking about
<aruns> nicomach1s: I said I have Ubuntu 16.
<nicomach1s> aruns: oh, sorry, missed that
<CoderEurope> I cant stand this - all I want is cheese to use less CPU power - that is all.
<aruns> :P
<aruns> Why are all you Ubuntu people about EOL :P
<nicomach1s> I don't think php7 was released until xenial
<Ben64> aruns: 16 what
<Fitzz> ,set theme neongold
<aruns> Ben64: 16.04.
<hits1911> I should correct my  question. It doesn't happen with only "main()". It occurs when I #include <iostream>.
<aruns> I will probably update tonight.
<koroso> hey all i have a problem : code error when i try to install openssh-server
<nicomach1s> aruns: because we have 4 EOL versions for every LTS. :)
<koroso> someone can help me plz
<aruns> nicomach1s: Yeah, I get that, but I think it shouldn't really make a difference for the average end user.
<nicomach1s> koroso: can you paste the full output of the command to a pastebin and link here?
<aruns> I only update when I can because of the work I do.
<ppf> are you asking what it's _only_ 100%?
<CoderEurope> I shall go - none the wiser, basically.
<nicomach1s> aruns: true, but we can't support EOL versions.
<ppf> the answer is probably because the cheese folks didn't care about threads
<aruns> nicomach1s: Yeah, but that shouldn't stop people from using them :P
<nicomach1s> !paste | koroso
<ubottu> koroso: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicomach1s> !pm | koroso
<ubottu> koroso: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ppf> CoderEurope: cheese is doing stuff. doing stuff consumes 100% cpu
<aruns> nicomach1s: It's because we use Vagrant at work for deploying our local servers.
<nicomach1s> aruns: no, it should. if they aren't getting security updates people shouldn't be using them.
<aruns> And the guys prefer using Ubuntu 14.04 VMs.
<CoderEurope> ppf, Ahh Ok - so its not multi-core then - thats what you are saying ?
<nicomach1s> koroso: try: sudo dkpg --configure -a
<ppf> if it were, it would use more cpu
<koroso> thx u
<nicomach1s> aruns: 14.04 is not EOL until April of 2019
<koroso> nico it return command not found
<aruns> Ah didn't release that.
<aruns> :P
<aruns> *realise
<nicomach1s> koroso: my fault, sorry. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<koroso> ok i try
<aruns> nicomach1s: Well in any case, I had to write a case statement in our installation shell script.
<aruns> So that it would add the PHP PPA if the machine wasn't running Ubuntu 16
<nicomach1s> hmmm... I want to say that php7.0 should be backported by 14.04 by now
<nicomach1s> !info php7.0 trusty
<ubottu> Package php7.0 does not exist in trusty
<nicomach1s> bah
<Ben64> new packages don't get added to releases
<koroso> it doesnt work
<Night_> simple enough to get php working with nginx/apache without ppa tbh
<OerHeks> koroso, can you pastebin your command and output? paste.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> koroso: type "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" and paste the results at http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the resulting link here
<nicomach1s> yea, don't paste it in a pm to me :P
<koroso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23630634/
<koroso> it's done
<nicomach1s> uhh... wasn't it in English when you sent it to me?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<OerHeks> oh dear..
<koroso> yes
<trekstonia> hola
<nicomach1s> hi trekstonia.
<trekstonia> alguien me puede decir como puedo iniciar un programa de windows  en ubuntu mate
<nicomach1s> !es | trekstonia
<ubottu> trekstonia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<koroso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23630650/
<trekstonia> no sale
<koroso> noone can help me
<nicomach1s> koroso: be patient
<trekstonia> alguien escribe español aqui
<koroso> hehehe ok
<Ben64> koroso: déc. 14 22:04:51 koroso-eM350 sshd[21051]: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 1: Bad con
<OerHeks> line 8 is clear: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 1: Bad con
<Ben64> maybe bad config?
<MonkeyDust> koroso  simply hit the up arrow to repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help you
<koroso> ok
<koroso> sorry i'm a newbe on ubuntu u don't understand whats that mean
<koroso> ok ok
<koroso> i guess i have to change line 1 on that file
<OerHeks> follow the guide to setup your service https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<rd> Hi
<Guest77961> I was trying to do $sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^
<Guest77961> and get the following error, How can i Fix it ?  - ERROR at   http://pastebin.com/P11xp0jN
<Guest77961> Any help is much appreciated.
<MonkeyDust> Guest77961  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<rangemonger> did you type sudo apt update first?
<erva> i have problem with gif photos on fb it does not open
<erva> what can i do
<Guest77961> Yes
<Guest77961> i did
<MonkeyDust> erva  how is that ubuntu related
<OerHeks> Guest79799, is this from a gnome ppa?
<theparadoxero2> hey can anyone help me ?
<erva> i use ubuntu
<Guest77961> no it is not.
<Guest77961> i did not add any Gnome REPO.
<rangemonger> theparadoxero2: we can try, whats up?
<theparadoxero2> do anyone tried tcsh shell on ubuntu 15.04 ?
<thrmo> i want to install qt linguist gui on ubuntu 16.10 how can i find which package has it on the repos'
<Guest77961> as it is Gnome Ubuntu , straight away it should happen.
<MonkeyDust> theparadoxero2  15.04 id dead
<theparadoxero2> i tried to install tcsh shell
<MonkeyDust> is*
<nicomach1s> !EOL | theparadoxero2
<ubottu> theparadoxero2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest77961> MonkeyDust, here is the output of /etc/issue
<Guest77961> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<theparadoxero2> by the command "sudo apt-get install tcsh" and i got the error "E: Method http has died unexpectedly!"
<MonkeyDust> theparadoxero2  because your ubuntu version is dead
<nicomach1s> theparadoxero2: you need to upgrade to a supported version. please see the link above about EOL upgrades
<Guest77961> rangemonger, Would you check and help me get this done ?
<thrmo> i want to install qt linguist gui on ubuntu 16.10 how can i find which package has it on the repos?
<theparadoxero2> ok @Monkeytust
<nicomach1s> thrmo: you can try using apt-cache search <packagename>
<erva> is there an app like flashplayer for gif pics
<erva> ?
<alagunag01> yeah
<nicomach1s> erva: eog (the standard image viewer) will do gifs
<nicomach1s> you can use something like mpv for gifv or webm
<alagunag01> what are your from
<theparadoxero2> is there any good alternative of sticky notes on for ubuntu ?
<thrmo> nicomach1s thats the problem i don't know the packagename
<erva> thanx
<rangemonger> Guest77961: ill try
<Guest77961> Thanks rangemonger
<theparadoxero2> is there any good alternative of sticky notes on for ubuntu ?
<rangemonger> Guest77961: are you installing it from within regular ubuntnu?
<nicomach1s> theparadoxero2: not until you upgrade to a supported version
<theparadoxero2> nicomachus: what for updated version ?
<MonkeyDust> theparadoxero2  type    /topic
<Guest77961> Yes
<Guest77961> i am installing it within regular Ubuntu
<nicomach1s> theparadoxero2: you said you were on ubuntu 15.04. that version is EOL. You need to upgrade to at least 16.04
<nicomach1s> !EOL | theparadoxero2 see links here on how to upgrade:
<ubottu> theparadoxero2 see links here on how to upgrade:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rangemonger> Guest77961: ill see if i get the same error on mine
<Guest77961> rangemonger, i am following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Installation  , Final Install section of page.
<Guest77961> Ok rangemonger
<Guest77961> Thanks
<xangua> Guest77961: what error?
<Guest77961> xangua,  http://pastebin.com/P11xp0jN  - ERROR While installing Ubuntu Gnome from within Ubuntu OS
<Guest77961> xangua, I am trying to do $sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^
<xangua> Guest77961: why are you trying to install gnome 3.20 in central?
<xangua> Xenial
<rangemonger> Guest77961: basically, im trying sudo apt update, sudo apt upgrade, sudo apt-distupgrade, sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Guest77961> I am not.
<ramsub07> Hi, how can i infinitely scroll up the terminal ?
<Guest77961> xangua, earlier i had Gnome 3.20 and it screwed my system not allowing me to login and bringing me back to same login screen again and again. Then I've removed it , Gnome 3.20
<ramsub07> I did a very long computation, worth 2days and the results are pasted to the terminal
<wafflejock> Guest77961, looks like 3.2 is still marked to be installed causing the package conflicts
<rangemonger> xangua: i just was hit with the same problem, 2 days ago, hdd got full, that was the result
<Darkchaos> Does KVM Support multiple qemu instances at once?
<vfw> rangemonger: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt upgrade sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Guest77961> wafflejock, how can i remove anything and everything related to Gnome 3.2?
<wafflejock> Guest77961, when you tried adding it and removing it did you do that using apt and a ppa or something or?  Were you able to remove/purge the 3.2 failed install?
<rangemonger> vfw: right, right, the fast way
<sruli> ramsub07: in terminal go to Profile Prefrences > scrolling > check the "unlimited" box
<vfw> rangemonger: and then, sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<sruli> Darkchaos: do you mean multiple guests?
<haimzur8x> Hi guys, I'm having issues with the NVIDIA 375.20 driver on Unbuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<rangemonger> Darkchaos: ask me again in 10 min and ill try
<xangua> Guest77961: xenial comes with gnome 3.18, so you added a PPA repository to get 3.20, the thing is one day it can work and the next day it won't
<haimzur8x> will it be possible to get some wisedom?
<Darkchaos> sruli: Exactly
<Guest77961> Check this error once - http://pastebin.com/y5612630   wafflejock xangua
<vfw> rangemonger: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade  && sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<sruli> Darkchaos: sure, depending on your hardware you can run many
<Guest77961> 3.2 failed install i've removed using apt,
<vfw> rangemonger: Are you 16.04 ?
<Darkchaos> I tried that I can't run VirtualBox and Qemu Guests at once due to "device busy" but I could also imagine that kvm being a kernel module and basically passing the cpu through that there would be issues when multiple devices try to access these
<rangemonger> vwf: yeah, i keep forgetting about using &&
<vfw> rangemonger: Ok good.
<ramsub07> sruli: i did that but i'm not able to scroll up beyond what I was initially able to do
<Guest77961> wafflejock, do you like to see my sources.list file ?
<rangemonger> Dark_Arc: did you try running the vbox guest not in kvm mode?
<haimzur8x> would really appreciate some assistance
<nicomach1s> !ask | haimzur8x
<ubottu> haimzur8x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest77961> wafflejock, now i do not have 3.2 PPA in that sources.list file
<rangemonger> vfw: 16.10
<haimzur8x> Alright sorry
<Darkchaos> rangemonger: Yes but it resulted in a blue screen on the guest after a few seconds
<wafflejock> Guest77961, well typically I would start poking around with apt-cache search packagename to see where things are coming from or not coming and check packaages.ubuntu.com for anything it says are missing
<sruli> ramsub07: that setting is for future... it wont recover deleted entries
<rangemonger> Darkchaos: i know that having vbox installed just makes xen not work at all
<wafflejock> Guest77961, once you clean something out of your sources.list you can apt update to get the new list of packages and the apt-cache and installs should come from the right place but as is says you can't get gdm which seems real strange
<vfw> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop yakkety | rangemonger
<ubottu> rangemonger: ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; powerpc; ppc64el)
<rangemonger> Darkchaos: but if you just only run kvm, you should be able to do multiple guests at once
<vfw> rangemonger: But I use xfce ;)
<rangemonger> vfw: i like xfce better too
<wafflejock> Guest77961, I think I've worked around the problem you have now by manually installing the "dependent" packages but think it is a sign something is broken in the package manager so wouldn't necessarily recommend that as the fix
<haimzur8x> Hi guys, I'm having issues with the NVIDIA 375.20.run file from NVIDIA website, my GPU graphics card is newly installed and it's GTX 1050 Ti 4GB OC, I'm getting a warning that tells me I have nvidia-350 version installed already, although I went through the tutorial and uninstalled it completely using apt-get
<Guest77961> OK wafflejock
<vfw> haimzur8x: You have to pick one or the other.
<haimzur8x> I ended up rm rf the old 32 bit .so files but it still tells me the nvidia-350 is installed
<vfw> haimzur8x: If you installed an nvidia driver via apt, you'll have to uninstall that one first, and then the one you've just downloaded.
<haimzur8x> I've uninstalled everything
<nicomach1s> 32 bit....?
<Guest77961> wafflejock, those 3 dependencies are showing sub dependencies and on and on
<vfw> haimzur8x: Oh, ok...  Well you probably need to reboot
<haimzur8x> Yes that what was left of the nvidia-350 files
<rangemonger> Guest77961: works fine for me
<haimzur8x> did it also and reverted to nouevou even
<wafflejock> Guest77961, yeah sorry I imagine something is wrong now in dpkg with the selections but I'm unsure how to fix that properly
<haimzur8x> the *.run nvidia file tells me it 350 still installed despite the fact I cleaned everything
<Guest77961> as wafflejock says something is broken with my package manager
<rangemonger> Darkchaos: ok, im about to try 2 guests at once, kvm
<vfw> haimzur8x: You also have to kill the Xserver
<haimzur8x> vfw: gotcha
<vfw> haimzur8x: (go to console mode)
<Guest77961> OK wafflejock , thanks for all the inputs.
<Ben64> haimzur8x: yeah thats the way wrong way to do things
<haimzur8x> Good to know, so what's the best method
<haimzur8x> apt-get?
<wafflejock> Guest77961, no problem maybe check out dpkg get selection or set selection options, but possibly someone else here can help point you the right way
<Ben64> haimzur8x: yeah, apt is how to install things
<Bashing-om> Guest77961: Maybe we get a strong hint from the output of ' apt-cache policy gnome-shell-common ' .
<Guest77961> Bashing-om,
<Guest77961> BBOX:~$ sudo apt-cache policy gnome-shell-common
<Guest77961> gnome-shell-common:
<Guest77961>   Installed: 3.20.4-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1
<Guest77961>   Candidate: 3.20.4-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1
<Guest77961>   Version table:
<vfw> haimzur8x: If you are running lightdm, stop it first.
<vfw> haimzur8x: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<haimzur8x> stop: Unknown instance:
<haimzur8x> I'm on ssh
<haimzur8x> service lightdm stop
<vfw> haimzur8x: are you 16.04?
<haimzur8x> 14.04.5 LTS
<vfw> haimzur8x: sudo service lightdm stop  #Does not work?
<rangemonger> Darkchaos: 2 at the same time, works fine
<Guest77961> i will send it in pastebin
<vfw> haimzur8x: Which WM do you use?
<Guest77961> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> Guest77961: Pastebin that output. please .
<vfw> haimzur8x: Which DE do you use?
<Guest77961> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/QTYYrHCi
<Darkchaos> rangemonger: Thanks for trying out :) Then it is only an issue when multiple virtualizers try to access kvm.
<haimzur8x> Not using any I believe
<haimzur8x> but I have ubuntu-desktop installed
<haimzur8x> as we speak I've just cleaned every driver I had
<vfw> haimzur8x: You are not using a Desktop Environment?
<haimzur8x> no, but I want to
<haimzur8x> it's just crash because of the driver
<Ben64> haimzur8x: "cleaned every driver i had" what does that mean?
<vfw> haimzur8x: You are not using a Window Manager?
<xangua> Guest77961: as far as I know, Ubuntu xenial comes with gnome 3.18, did you add a third party repository?
<haimzur8x> that would be correct
<haimzur8x> not using any
<vfw> haimzur8x: Are you using any sort of Graphic User Interface?
<haimzur8x> I've tried lightdm but it kept crashing because of the driver I believe
<haimzur8x> no, just ssh at the moment
<vfw> haimzur8x: Ok, so it is in console mode already?
<haimzur8x> I'm remote sshing it
<Ben64> haimzur8x: use this ppa to get the latest nvidia https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Guest77961> No xangua i did not add any third party repository after removing 3.2 , But for 3.2 i've added a repository.
<vfw> haimzur8x: So what is the exact error you get?  What is the name of the file?
<Guest77961> Bashing-om, did you see my pastebin output.
<haimzur8x> will do, thanks
<Bashing-om> Guest77961: Yjat elevated package is still reported in "  100 /var/lib/dpkg/status " which means it was not properly removed . Now there may be a huge issue to remove the 3.20.4-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1 version .
<haimzur8x> can I post a link to screenshot?
<Bashing-om> That*
<Ben64> haimzur8x: yep
<Ben64> haimzur8x: although you said you don't have graphics ...
<vfw> haimzur8x: Or you can give command with  |& nc termbin.com 9999  at the end of it and send us the resulting URL
<haimzur8x> I thought you were referring to the error of the NVIDIA installer
<Guest77961> Bashing-om, do we have no other way to Fix this ?
<haimzur8x> my bad
<xangua> Guest77961: you did not add but then you added? What
<haimzur8x> anyway everytime now I'm running apt-get update
<haimzur8x> I keep getting plenty of these
<vfw> haimzur8x: Yes, that is what we are refering to.
<haimzur8x> */sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libm17n-core.so.0 is not a symbolic link
<vfw> haimzur8x: Ok when you get done try again.
<haimzur8x> OK, i'm doing it as we speak
<haimzur8x> thanks for the help guys, much appreciated
<Bashing-om> Guest77961: How did you get the 3.20.4-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1 version installed ? May have to re-install it to properly remove it to get nack to the supported 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2 version .
<Guest77961> xangua, before trying this i've installed 3.2 by adding PPA and it disabled my login access , then i've removed it using apt and fixed my sources.list file.
<Ben64> haimzur8x: you should really use the ppa i linked to you
<haimzur8x> Ben64 on it right now
<vfw> haimzur8x: What is the exact command you are using?
<Ben64> cool
<xangua> Guest77961: removing it how? And how did you "fix"your source file?
<Guest77961> So should i add 3.2 PPA back again and install it ? Bashing-om & xangua
<Guest77961> i had my Original file from perfect days , replaced the latest with the old one.
<vfw> haimzur8x: As Ben64 points out, if you install the Nvidia driver manually, (the way you are attempting to do it now), each and every time you upgrade the kernel, you will have to re-install it. (So it is better to install it via the package management system.)
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | Guest77961
<ubottu> Guest77961: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xangua> Guest77961: that's not how one "fixes"apt
<xxxx> Hi. How can i make 2 partitions on my HD, one empty and another with kubuntu that i allready download and have in a usb? i tried with ubuntu but i have the problem that is in all my HD so i cannot use anything elese
<vfw> haimzur8x: And, if you have just done updates, and have upgraded to a new kernel, you should reboot.
<EriC^> xxxx: manually partition, in the installer choose "SOmething else"
<xxxx> i want to install from scratch, delete ubuntu
<Guest77961> true xangua , i was fed up trying an trying in my limited knowledge.
<haimzur8x> Still updating
<xxxx> great! now.. i need another for boot?
<haimzur8x> I'll reboot when it's done
<haimzur8x> I think I've already added this ppa
<vfw> xxxx: You should be able to create partitions as you see fit.
<haimzur8x> how can I find the repository file?
<Guest77961> Bashing-om, Should i install 3.2 again ?
<Ben64> haimzur8x: added properly, it'll be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<EriC^> xxxx: no, you just need a partition for "/" and swap if you want to hibernate or very low ram
<haimzur8x> got this file graphics-drivers-ppa-trusty.list
<xxxx> very low ram actualy.. can you give me a link or an explanation for the last thing you said (Eric)
<haimzur8x> which contains # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu xenial main # disabled $
<haimzur8x> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<Bashing-om> Guest77961: In my opinion that is the better way out of this . Once re-installed from the PPA , then properly revert the package to what is in the repo with ' ppa-purge' command.
<vfw> xxxx: What is the size of your Hard Drive?
<Ben64> haimzur8x: well it's disabled heh
<xxxx> 500
<haimzur8x> oh snap
<vfw> xxxx: How much RAM you have?
<vfw> xxxx: Radnom Access Memory?
<Ben64> haimzur8x: are you sure you're not on 16.04?
<xxxx> 2, i'll put 4 in a month or maybe less but a 64bit cmputer
<vfw> xxxx: Ok.  Here is what I would do if it were me:
<haimzur8x> 3.16.0-77-generic #99~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<vfw> xxxx: 4G swap partition, 80G / partition, and the rest for /home/
<mate|9674> hi
<Guest77961> sure Bashing-om
<vfw> xxxx: 3 partitions
<xangua> 80 GB for / !!?
<vfw> xangua: Yes.
<xangua> Only if you fill it with 3 or more Linux distros combined
<Bashing-om> Guest77961: K; Make sure you get the syntax of " « sudo
<mate|9674> linux distrobutions are too similar nowadays in order for there to be a real difference. Perhaps a desktop / server difference in setup but other than that not much
<Bashing-om> Guest77961: K; Make sure you get the syntax of " « sudo
<Bashing-om>                 ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> »
<xxxx> i need put windows in the other (music software-hdmi) that's the idea of making an linux partition and another empty
<Guest77961> Bashing-om, i've got it from this page --> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xxxx> so, the /home/ will be ok if i divided in half and the other half empty with fat32?
<Ben64> haimzur8x: what does lsb_release -a say
<haimzur8x> Ben64 you are right
<haimzur8x> I'm on 16.04
<xxxx> no, i'm missunderstood (bad english now i guess), i'm follow you now
<haimzur8x> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<haimzur8x> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<haimzur8x> Release: 16.04
<haimzur8x> Codename: xenial
<Ben64> haimzur8x: well you've got some weird stuff going on
<vfw> xangua: I do not believe you would fill your / partition with 3 or more Linux distros.  We are talking about one install, and yes, it is possible to use up 30 or 40G easily, and sometimes 50 or 60G, so Yes I recomend 70 or 80G just to be safe.
<haimzur8x> No it was my bad, my brother did an upgrade and I didn't know
<Ben64> 3.16 isn't a 16.04 kernel, nor is it a 14.04 kernel
<haimzur8x> shit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh nice back iin here
<haimzur8x> am I screwed?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> haimzur8x, what's your issue?
<vfw> xangua: At first, yes, you will only use a fraction of it, but we should plan for the future.
<Ben64> haimzur8x: pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<haimzur8x> I did a bad thing while using the NVIDIA installer for 375.20
<haimzur8x> will do
<Ben64> haimzur8x: eh you got bigger problems than that :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> gpu passthrough?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> haimzur8x, installed  driver from repo?
<cerealguy> i'm having trouble on another ubuntu machine with a USB wifi adapter.  is /var/log/syslog and dmesg the only two sources i have for starting to figure out what's going on with it?
<haimzur8x> http://pastebin.com/8Hq4Mzij
<Ben64> haimzur8x: weird. try installing 'linux-image-generic'
<haimzur8x> Ben64 can you guide me how? will it overrite current configuration for my services?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<haimzur8x> thanks
<Ben64> won't touch services at all, just gives you a new kernel
<vfw> haimzur8x: lsb_release -r
<haimzur8x> awesome
<xxxx> vfw: the "/" are the empty one?
<haimzur8x> 16.04
<haimzur8x> my stupid brother upgraded the system
<haimzur8x> I hope it won't get screwed
<damv> hola
<damv> Hi
<vfw> xxxx: What exactly are you trying to do?  (No, the / partition is not to be an empty partition, it will contain kernels and applications and much more in the way of system files).
<xxxx> kubuntu and 80g for windows (i don't have win now but an empty partition for install it when i have it)
<vfw> xxxx: The / partition will be occupied by the root partition for the operating system containing *many* application files, cache, logs and configuration files.  The most important stuff.
<xxxx> i understand now that
<xangua> xxxx: how big is your HDD? 80 GB, at least for windows, looks too little
<vfw> xxxx: If you are intending to dual boot with MS Windows, you should first install MS Windows, and then install linux. (You did not tell us you were wanting to create a dual boot system...)
<xxxx> so, 4g swap, 80g "/", --- /home/ and 80g for windows? (i just need windows for 2 softwares, i'll use linux for everything else)
<xxxx> 500hd
<vfw> xangua: He said it was 500 (I assume he means 500G).
<Ben64> xxxx: what 2 softwares
<vfw> xxxx: 500 Gigabytes.  Right?
<xxxx> right... 1 tacticX alienware mouse (for edit) and a Fender Fuse for the guitar amp)
<xxxx> 490, 470... something like that
<vfw> xxxx: If you are going to create a dual boot system, install MS Windows first, then install Linux with only a 4G swap partition and the rest for / (Only 2 partitions.)
<xxxx> not /home/ then?
<vfw> xxxx: Just leave about 150 or 200G for MS Windows, and the rest for Linux.  But first install MS Windows, and then Ubuntu.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, sperrate /home is optional, if needed enough depends
<vfw> xxxx: Correct
<tgm4883> that seems excessive, even for windowws
<haimzur8x> i'm installing the linux-image-generic as we speak
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, by default ubuntu woudn't give you a /home but can be useful to have depends
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, no seperate /home by default
<vfw> tgm4883: Any amount of space is exessive, IMO ;)
<xxxx> sorry my ignorance.. depens?
<tgm4883> heh, fair enough
<wedgie> xxxx: depends on your needs.
<xxxx> ha, ok
<xxxx> i got it! thank so much guys!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, changing around distros havig one than on on there, yescould be useful to move around data  share betweeen.  easy install of ubuntu without having to worry about some dataa, yescould be usefufl
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh yahoo has had one billion accounts stolen
<tgm4883> The only reason I can think of to have a separate home partition is if you want to ensure you won't fill up your root partition on accident
<SebthreeBQM10HD> news just in
<SebthreeBQM10HD> data from,  got tv news on
<vfw> tgm4883: I'm joking of course, but it is my experience that most that build a dual boot system with MS Windows and Linux will end up neglecting MS Windows after a fairly short time.
<nacc> !ot | SebthreeBQM10HD
<ubottu> SebthreeBQM10HD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wedgie> SebthreeBQM10HD: again?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nacc yes ot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wedgie, I guess so then
<vfw> tgm4883: If one is inetersted in Linux, the Linux interest will eventually win out...
<xxxx> or... can i have Fender Fuse on linux... i'm having trouble to find something in google (i realy don't like win)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tgm4883, xxxx  yeah or seperate /home so don't hhave to worry about / getting to full
<xxxx> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, you could do like 16gb / for ubuntu  maybe 20, but 16 should be more than enough really
<haimzur8x> at the end of the installation
<haimzur8x> http://pastebin.com/AusJ3Rfw
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, Linux programs genrally don't take that much space, and i  mean 16gb if going to have a seperate /home
<xxxx> yea, but the archives.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, the seperate /home would then be reasonably big since you would be having some actsual data peresonal files in there, as well as program user data in the hidden  dot folders show hiden filesa nd folderes,  the option, but those aren't usaully big
<xxxx> are HQ photoshop posters and heavy stuff
<Ben64> haimzur8x: do you run a mail server?
<haimzur8x> nope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, .vrituablox  with virtual machines would get big
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if had that
<Ben64> then why do you have spamassassin?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> virtualbox
<vfw> SebthreeBQM10HD: I don't think so.....
<haimzur8x> can't tell really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, what file format are the hq  posters in ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anything you want to be sure to keep should be on more than one drive anyway really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> more than one copy
<Ben64> haimzur8x: uh.. ok. sudo apt-get purge spamassassin sa-compile
<vfw> SebthreeBQM10HD: seperate /home so don't have to worry about / getting full"?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but /home can make it easier to re install without having to worry about putting back on perosnal files for example
<haimzur8x> done
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vfw, tha's what tgm4883 put
<vfw> SebthreeBQM10HD: But I agree that VB might be a good alternative.
<haimzur8x> I can't reboot now
<tgm4883> what did I say?
<haimzur8x> and it gave an error
<Ben64> haimzur8x: why can't you reboot, and what error
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vfw, virtualbox was an example I gave to xxxx  on something where /home could get quite full up,  if got big virtual machine files in there yeah
<xxxx> jpg, tiff.. wma music (1200 kbps or more for song) i'm wonna work as sick
<haimzur8x> http://pastebin.com/NABk2XXW
<haimzur8x> The program 'reboot' can be found in the following packages:
<haimzur8x> * initscripts
<haimzur8x> * systemd-sysv
<haimzur8x> * upstart-sysv
<haimzur8x> * molly-guard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, ok  I think you may as well make a seprate /home since you mentioend it to, you know you can, and easier to do so on install,  but you should bakc up your important data esle wehre to as in on another hard disk or usb etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, things can go wrong with  hared disks and  so on so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, as an example with  say a hard disk of 100GB, I would give  16gb of it to /  maybe 20gb  instead,  and then the rest of it so like 80gb would be the /home
<Ben64> haimzur8x: looks like your system is pretty broken
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, and i would do similar type things for other  kind of hard disk spaces etc
<Ben64> haimzur8x: would be easier probably to install 16.04 fresh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> something not to big for / but big enough when having a big seperate /home basically
<haimzur8x> gotcha
<haimzur8x> I actually will return to 14.04.5
<Ben64> why?
<Ben64> if you're going to reinstall, might as well go for the newest LTS
<haimzur8x> because I have a golden machine and I need the exact same setup
<Ben64> that doesn't make sense though
<xxxx> but i'll go to some place and pay low cost to edit my win softwares, all linux (4g swap, 80g "/" and /home/) seems perfect and i'wont have any personal thing.. i'm gonna have later, when everything works fine
<haimzur8x> Ben64 I can't reboot after I installed the new kernel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xxxx, uh your goign to dual boot with windows?
<haimzur8x> maybe if i'll reboot it would be loaded and work
<Ben64> haimzur8x: you still are missing a lot of important stuff
<Ben64> could go through each one and try to fix it, but a reinstall would be easier for sure
<Ben64> and 16.04 has a lot of good features over 14.04
<Ben64> live kernel patching for free, better implementation of the HWE kernels
<xxxx> i decided NOT. i'ts just for 2 softwares that i will use maybe every month if i'm out of luck
<vfw> haimzur8x: Do you have a separate partition for /home/ ?
<Ben64> you were stuck on an outdated HWE kernel on 14.04 for a long time
<haimzur8x> nothing in /home but the setup was sweet
<haimzur8x> ran gunicorn
<haimzur8x> have some python script
<haimzur8x> everything in the /
<Ben64> leaving you vulnerable to big bugs for about a year and a half
<haimzur8x> I worked on that setup for a long time
<vfw> raibutera: I agree with Ben64, nothing beats a fresh install.
<Ben64> 16.04 would be the optimal choice at this time
<haimzur8x> I have a similiar machine
<haimzur8x> probably I can clone from there
<haimzur8x> but it runs 14.04
<raibutera> ?
<raibutera> vfw
<Ben64> what setup are you referring to
<vfw> raibutera: Yes?
<haimzur8x> A web server with some tweaks
<haimzur8x> workers, gunicorn
<raibutera> 22:44:48] vfw:	raibutera: I agree with Ben64, nothing beats a fresh install.
<Ben64> good news, web servers work in 16.04!
<haimzur8x> lol, yeah I bet they are
<haimzur8x> it would just be messy to start from scratch tho'
<Ben64> you wouldn't have to...
<Ben64> the configuration wouldn't have changed that extreme
<xxxx> every answer was helpful, thanks a lot and sorry any bad english of my fingers! best of luck
<haimzur8x> Alright, I guess that what I'll do then
<vfw> haimzur8x: Do you have separate partition for /home/ ?  And do you use symlinks for the web-sites?
<vfw> haimzur8x: If so, it is a piece of cake.
<haimzur8x> I do, but like I said, home is pretty much empty
<vfw> haimzur8x: How can that be?
<haimzur8x> the important stuff is on /
<haimzur8x> It's a gunicorn web server basically
<haimzur8x> also have gearman installed
<haimzur8x> and a bunch of python scripts
<haimzur8x> I think I'll handle it
<haimzur8x> Thanks for trying to help guys
<vfw> haimzur8x: Ok good luck.
<bi921> hello, not sure if this is the place to ask but do anyone have experience with running asp net on ubuntu servers via mono
<haimzur8x> Last question, let's say I have a sweet machine that runs on a very old hardware, I want to migrate to a new one
<haimzur8x> will tarball will be a good solution with some exclusions of course
<haimzur8x> or no easy way?
<vfw> haimzur8x: Swap the HD
<haimzur8x> really? that simple?
<helohello> anyone around?
<helohello> I recently did an update from ubuntu 14.04 to 16, and somethign went horribly wrong
<haimzur8x> what if the HD dies?
<haimzur8x> helohello just went through the same thing as we speak :)
<helohello> I chrooted into the partition and ran dpkg --configure a
<helohello> apt-get update
<helohello> apt-get upgrade
<helohello> but nothing is working, now I have two options from grub normal / upstart and recovery
<helohello> upstart just hangs at the ubuntu launch screen
<tgm4883> that's.... not how you upgrade to 16.04
<helohello> this is after the upgrade failed
<helohello> when the upgrade failed, nothing worked
<vfw> haimzur8x: you could use http://clonezilla.org/
<helohello> if I try to launch normalling /sbin/init is missing and causes a kernal panic
<vfw> lsb_release -r
<haimzur8x> clonezilla doesn't support different hardware
<vfw> helohello: lsb_release -r
<haimzur8x> it works if you use a similar hardware
<helohello> from where? I'm currently on a live usb
<helohello> from chroot
<haimzur8x> I thought tarballin' will be a good solution
<helohello> ?
<vfw> helohello: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<vfw> helohello: You say that you have chrooted into the system.  Right?
<helohello> Release:	16.04
<helohello> vfw: yes
<vfw> helohello: lsb_release -r  #Tell us what it says.
<helohello> Release: 16.04
<helohello> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get update
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get update  |& nc termbin.com 9999  #send url
<helohello> vfw: did that already
<vfw> helohello: Did it complete without errors?
<helohello> yes
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get upgrade  |& nc termbin.com 9999  #send url
<helohello> vfw: that has been done too
<vfw> helohello: Without errors?
<jamesc|2> I tried a new kernel 4.9 but did not work due to VMAP_STACK thing linus mentions is 5 available yet?
<nacc> jamesc|2: that's not really an ubuntu question
<OerHeks> haha kernel 5?
<nacc> jamesc|2: but no, 4.10 has not opened yet
<helohello> vfw: http://termbin.com/lahv
<jamesc|2> I meant for Ubuntu of course
<jamesc|2> as a .deb
<OerHeks> maybe in mainline
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> jamesc|2: 4.9 will only be in 17.04 as an official ubuntu package
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get autoremove |& nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> jamesc|2: (or possibly later, depends, i suppose)
<jamesc|2> thanks
<vfw> helohello: If you have errors.  We will look too
<helohello> vfw: http://termbin.com/jtzc
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get upgrade |& nc termbin.com 9999
<helohello> vfw: http://termbin.com/inu3
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get -f install |& nc termbin.com 9999
<helohello> vfw: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 396 not upgraded.
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade |& nc termbin.com 9999
<helohello> oof thats pretty rough, no?
<vfw> helohello: I don't know.  You tell me...
<OerHeks> it does those 396 not upgraded. not to next distro version ..
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<vfw> helohello: How's it going?
<helohello> alright
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> helohello: Let us know of errors.
<helohello> it goes
<vfw> helohello: Tell us the what the last line says.
<helohello> vfw:  ok
<haimzur8x> I've also ran that
<helohello> it's just going through the motions
<haimzur8x> hope for good
<helohello> will report back when it finishes
<vfw> ok
<skweek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/860726/s530-bluetooth-earpiece-detected-as-keyboard anyone want to take a look at this?
<vfw> helohello: If you get errors, pastebin the last 20 or 30 lines.  If no errors, just the last line.
<helohello> vfw: ok
<helohello> it's in the l's right now
<helohello> half-way haha
<divansh> quit
<rd> Hi Bashing-om
<Guest46459> I am able to FIX my Gnome issue
<Guest46459> Thanks for all your Help.
<Guest46459> Hi
<Guest46459> Hi Bashing-om
<Guest46459> I've fixed my Gnome issue
<Guest46459> Thanks for all the help.
<Guest46459> I learned about onboarding and removing PPA's Today because of you and everyone helped me here.
<Guest46459> Thanks Again.
<Bashing-om> Guest46459: Great .. that was re-install the PPA and then ppa-purge ??
<Guest46459> yes
<Guest46459> I had to install 3.2 and then purge it
<Guest46459> and do the commands from Ubuntu Page.
<Bashing-om> Guest46459: Great to know what works ;' happy trails to you .
<tacomaster> Hello I am using ubuntu 16.10 and was wondering if there was a way to make file manager transparent and change the color kinda like terminal
<tacomaster> Because I looked on google but all i could find was how to change the color. I have seen videos with people that have transparent file managers though
<vfw> tacomaster: Did you catch what Distro they were using?
<vfw> tacomaster: And/or what DE?
<tacomaster> vfw they were on ubuntu 16.04
<tacomaster> but they were doing a video on compiz
<tacomaster> I just happened to notice they had made the file manager transparent and black
<tacomaster> I really want to do that too
<Bashing-om> tacomaster: I think of "tranparency" as a xfce offering . But .. maybe in unity too (??) .
<tacomaster> I cant spell very well but i think the proper term is opacicaty
<tacomaster> or something like that
<vfw> tacomaster: Maybe https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1116593.html
<jpmh> I use unison to sync a pair of severs, one on each US coast.  The communicate as root over ssh - I have my sshd config set to allow only public key access and the ley is permitted pny from the other server.  I do howvere need to allow root login for this to work.  any other suggesttions
<tacomaster> were you can see the wallpaper behind the main window
<vfw> jpmh: sudo?
<jpmh> vfw - would not help - that would still be a root login
<wedgie> kinda...
<wedgie> jpmh: what's the desired end state here?
<wedgie> you do or don't want to enable a user to log in as root via ssh?
<jpmh> wedgie - generally I do not like to allow root login, maybe been with ubuntu for too long, and so I am left with a feeling of discomfort.  Maybe what I am doing is secure enough, hence my comment at the start "any suggesions"?
<wedgie> so it currently logs in as root but you'd like it not to?
<jpmh> wedgie - I want to be able to unison sync the machines = I see no means other than root, but suggestions would be good
<wedgie> so it currently logs in as root but you'd like it not to?
<_Sym_> Is there a way to load windows 10 like a live cd so that I can apply a BIOS update to my laptop without having to actually install Windows?
<jpmh> wedgie, yes, if there is any reason that the root is bad, then yes
<jpmh> wedgie - I may be being too paranoid about the root login.  As I say, been on Ubuntu for to long maybe
<wedgie> jpmh: not bad, per se. If it needs root then it needs root. Only other option is, as vfw said, sudo. Unless your sync doesn't actually require root privileges
<jpmh> _Sym_ that is not an ubuntu support quesion
<_Sym_> Well, then can I install a BIOS update in ubuntu?
<wedgie> _Sym_: a lot of those bios updaters will run in DOS. Look into freedos if yours does. Can be booted from a usb drive
<genii> _Sym_: If the BIOS update is in DOS, you can makea FreeDOS bootable USB, put the update application and BIN file on it, boot to it and do the update that way
<jpmh> _Sym_ have your tried WINE
<vfw> jpmh: You could restrict sshd access to certain IP
<vfw> jpmh: But be careful to not lock yourself out
<jpmh> vfw - yes, that is done - I have retsricted the machines that can connect as root to each other and no other
<helohello> vfw: Errors were encountered while processing:  mysql-server-5.7  mysql-server E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_Sym_> I don't think my BIOS update will run in DOS.  It says that it requires Windows.
<_Sym_> Ive tried to extract the files, but it doesnt look like it will work
<helohello> but the last line is
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get -f mysql-server
<jpmh> vfw, I DO appreciate th warnings - but thogh of that.  I have a sudo enabled account that I use and it has two factor authentication.  Actually three factor
<helohello> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_Sym_> and I dont really want a giant paper weight
<vfw> helohello: or:  sudo apt-get autoremove
<vfw> helohello: Can you pastebin a few lines?
<jpmh> _Sym_ install Windoze as as vrtual machine
<_Sym_> jpmh, now thats an idea
<helohello> vfw: E: Command line option 'f' [from -f] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<vfw> helohello: sudo apt-get -f install mysql-server
 * haimzur8x is away (Autoaway after 30 minutes) messages will be saved *gSXc*
<_Sym_> jpmh, but I'm not sure if that would work either
<jpmh> _Sym_ I would be HIGHLY susciious of a BIOS update that required Windoze to install anyway
<_Sym_> jpmh, all the new HP laptops are like that
<jpmh> _Sym_ the virtual machine idea may not work - but it is VERY EASY to try, assuming you have a legal Windoze
<helohello> vfw: mysql is throwing chroot errors
<helohello> i can do that later
<Bashing-om> _Sym_: There is also the possibility that your Bios is on chip . if so, consider the 'safer' alternative and replace the chip .
<_Sym_> jpmh, my bios does not have any options to perform an update within the bios
<_Sym_> jpmh, my system came with windows pre installed, but not with any cd
<helohello> vfw: http://termbin.com/zhqa
<jpmh> _Sym_ this is why I always recomend to people who buy low end laptops to leave a small Windoze partition on there
<_Sym_> jpmh, yah, I would have but not enough space
<genii> _Sym_: What is the model?
<jpmh> _Sym_ a minimal Windoze is not that big - how small is your hard drive?
<helohello> vfw: should I try to do anything else? autoremove?
<helohello> and then try to boot?
<_Sym_> jpmh, HP 250 G5 Notebook PC/81EB
<_Sym_> jpmh, 250gb, but its full
<Bashing-om> helohello: " E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?)  " suggest that there is no full CHroot .
<_Sym_> jpmh, can I install windows to an external hd?
<helohello> Bashing-om: hm
<_Sym_> jpmh, i wish i could just boot windows from a usb stick
<jpmh> _Sym_ I have no idea - I regard Windoze as a VIRUS of thw worst order and would never allow it near a partition that I cared about.  I guess you could buy a $20 small hard drive, swap it in to the lap top, install Windoze, then do what you wan, and then re-insall the Ubuntu hard drive
<helohello> Bashing-om: is there anything else I should do, do you think before trying to reboot into ubuntu?
<_Sym_> jpmh, yah, im kinda scared to do that since i dont want to lose what im working on
<_Sym_> jpmh, i also hate windows
<jpmh> I would return the laptop under warranty - it is clearly not fit for use if it can not allow the bios to be updated without your installing a virus
<jpmh> _Sym_ best way of no risk to waht you are working on is my ida of replace the HD then
<jpmh> _Sym_ but why on eath do you have something that you can loose.  Tis is wha cloud backups are for
<_Sym_> jpmh, yah, but then i lose warranty since there is no way of opening the case without breaking seals
<jpmh> _Sym_ yet another reason to return it under warranty
<helohello> well /sbin/init is there now
 * haimzur8x is back (Autoaway after 30 minutes) after 8mins 51secs. *gSXc*
<_Sym_> jpmh, i have it all on github, but its a pain in the you know what to set it all up again
<helohello> so I think I can reboot
<helohello> ill be back
<Bashing-om> helohello: I jave not been payting that clos of attention . my concern hwere is if this is not a full CHange root as somthing like ' for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Bashing-om> sudo chroot /mnt
<jpmh> _Sym_ if it is a pain then you do not have it set up right.  I bought a new laptop last week - took me less than 20 mins to be fully operational
<Bashing-om> helohello: Then the upgrade will not work out.
<tacomaster> is there a pip for python 3? because when i did pip and tab i get a 2.7 version as well
<haimzur8x> Ben64 vfw thanks guys, looks like distr-upgrade did the trick eventually
<haimzur8x> i'm now on 16.04 installed the nvidia upgrade
<haimzur8x> driver i meant
<_Sym_> jpmh, its takes days to download 150 gb of source code
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all! As I have already said, my PC hangs after recovery from S3 state. I have already tried the latest mainline kernel, it doesn't help much: when I use it i doesn't hang completely, but hdd io gone mad and I'm even unable to logon.
<yenclgj5nlw> Any solutions?
<jpmh> _Sym_ 1) no idea why it should take that long, 2) why do you need to download it all
<jpmh> _Sym_ the more I hear the more I would say, either: 1) return the machine under warranty, 2) risk the warranty and install a replacement HD to do what you want, 3) accept that the bios is outdated, 4) try the virtual machine idea
<_Sym_> jpmh, 1) it takes a long time because im on slow wifi and 2) it wont build without all the repos
<jpmh> _Sym_ what is so important about ths bios update anyway?
<helohello_> Ok I can start ubuntu
<_Sym_> jpmh, probably nothing and the more I discuss it with you, the less I want to do it
#ubuntu 2016-12-15
<helohello_> But attempting to log in is saying "failed to start session"
<_Sym_> jpmh, I think the safest way is to disable the internal hd from the bios and use an external drive to boot off of
<jpmh> sounds like time for a new compute anyway - I bought an Acer 14, last week, for $97 in Walmart, it has 802.11ac so th wifi is fast and the bios is clearly upto date
<jpmh> took only a few mins to get Windoze off
<_Sym_> jpmh, this is a new laptop
<_Sym_> jpmh, skylake
<jpmh> _Sym_ if it is new then relace it undr warranty
<helohello_> Vfw: any suggestions?
<_Sym_> jpmh, replacing it will not be easy to do and it will cost me more money that i dont really have right now
<jpmh> _Sym_ image the HD, take the machine back - get a new one with an update BIOS
<jpmh> _Sym_ if it is new why would replacing it cost anything - it is clearly dfective
<_Sym_> jpmh, i cant do that every time a new bios is released. i would just like a method of updating it.
<_Sym_> jpmh, its not defective, that is the way they are now
<jpmh> _Sym_ any machine that has a BIOS that needs to be updated and provides no way to do it without installing a virus IS DEFECTIVE
<_Sym_> jpmh, they wont agree
<jpmh> _Sym_ it is not a matter of whethr they agree.  Facts are facts - just put it in dispute on your credit card
<Bashing-om> helohello_: vfw :: Booting the install and at the login screen what results key combo ctl+alt+F1 ? can you log in here to the system ?
<_Sym_> jpmh, well, HP is about the only option that I have in this country (im not in the US)
<jpmh> _Sym_ of course you could ask yourself - why do I care about the BIOS upgrade and anyway, how did you even now that there was/is one 8nless you have some virus that "called home" and alerted you
<_Sym_> jpmh, i looked on the HP website for software updates
<jpmh> _Sym_ why?  is there something wrong with the one ypu have?
<_Sym_> jpmh, there is nothing wrong. I just wanted to know if it was possible to update it
<jpmh> _Sym_ with your multiple fears I wpuld be REALLY worried about updating a BIOS anyway simce that is always a ddgy operation that can easily brick the machine
<_Sym_> jpmh, it says in the help pages that it requires windows to update the bios
<jpmh> _Sym_ then you did not buy a laptop - you purchaed a Windoze machine that you are now ry9ng to use as a non-windoze machine
<wedgie> _Sym_: what laptop, or better yet, link to the bios update?
<_Sym_> jpmh, I also do not like windows so i put linux on it the first day
<jpmh> _Sym_ eithr way, you have learned if you are going to buy a low end machine with Windoze on it, shrink the Windoze partition and leave it there when you install a real OS
<_Sym_> wedgie, http://h20565.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=10180323&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=4192
<_Sym_> jpmh, i dont want any windows partitions on my laptops main drive
<_Sym_> jpmh, i think i will just get an external drive
<helohello_> Bashing-on: I was able to log in via terminal I'm just reinstalling everything in case the chroot failed to access things
<_Sym_> jpmh, and disable the main hd in the bios
<jpmh> so, vfw and wedgie - any other ideas on my security fears?
<wedgie> _Sym_: really looks to me like sp76931.exe can be put on a freedos bootable usb and run from there.
<_Sym_> wedgie, yes, I read also that people have done that. but when I extract the new exe, it looks very different from what I expected
<wedgie> jpmh: sounds to me like your setup is sufficiently paranoid :)
<wedgie> why are you "extracting" an exe?
<jpmh> wedgie - ty - I hope so - sometimes it is noce to be called paranoid, isn't it?
<_Sym_> wedgie, thats what I thought it said to do in some help page
<Bashing-om> helohello_: K; I will continue to lurk behind ya . Let us know how goes once all the updates a re completed .
<_Sym_> wedgie, i cant remember where
<helohello_> Ok so I get to the login screen
<helohello_> But now nothing is present
<helohello_> I can still ctr alt f1
<wedgie> _Sym_: this page mentions a way to create a bootable USB for bios updates in the section "Updating the BIOS when Winddows does not start" http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c00042629   Maybe give that a look. Will probably require a windows vm or another working windows computer though
<jpmh> _Sym_ I still think that you should just ignore the bios update anyway unless you are aware of something that it has that you need - which I very much doubt
<Bashing-om> helohello_: And ya can log into the system from that console ?
<wedgie> _Sym_: also that ^^ if it's not broke don't fix it
<_Sym_> im convinced now, more than ever, that its not worth the hassle and is too dangerous
<helohello_> Bashing-om: yes
<_Sym_> ok thanks guys
<_Sym_> they dont make this easy
<_Sym_> i used to have bios that just let me put in a floppy disk with a bin file on it and update it directly from within the bios
<_Sym_> not anymore
<jpmh> vfw and wedgie thanks for the help, _Sym_ good luck - i'm out of here guys
<_Sym_> and now I have this stupid tpm chip in there too
<_Sym_> windows trusted computing chip?
<_Sym_> meh
<nacc> !ot | _Sym_
<ubottu> _Sym_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> helohello_: Great , then we are at a X layer issue . the susten it's sekf is in good stead . Try ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; dpkg --configure -a ' . Then we look at any possible problems in that GUI layer .
<genii> _Sym_: Your best bet is probably to ask them in ##windows how to accomplish this
<_Sym_> ok
<whallz> hi
<whallz> why may dd not receive the info signal when i ctrl+t? instead i see ^T
<Ben64> whallz: siginfo isn't a thing
<whallz> how is that
<Ben64> kill -l
<Ben64> do you see siginfo? cause i don't
 * haimzur8x is away (Autoaway after 30 minutes) messages will be saved *gSXc*
<helohello_> Bashing-om: ok Logan screen back and able to login
<helohello_> But it just hangs
<helohello_> Oh wait
<helohello_> After about five minutes everything popped up
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all! As I have already said, my PC hangs after recovery from S3 state. I have already tried the latest mainline kernel, it doesn't help much: when I use it i doesn't hang completely, but hdd io gone mad and I'm even unable to logon.
<yenclgj5nlw> Any solutions?
<helohello_> A bunch of system problem dialogs popped up
<whallz> Ben64: kill -USR1 that is
<Ben64> yeah i know
<whallz> ty
<Bashing-om> helohello_: Before re-booting ; what does grub think about the booting kernel ? pastebin ' ls -al /vmlinuz* initrd.img* ' .
<Bashing-om> helohello_: typo s/b also /initrd.img* .
<helohello_> Hmm
<helohello_> Network is buggy
<helohello_> Lol I can go to every site except this freenode site
<Bashing-om> helohello_: Humm .. messed up IRC client config file ? .. got an alternate client you can try and see if that alternate connects ?
<whallz> hi, im installing 16.04.1 alongside win 7 for dualboot
<whallz> i got this error: bootloader install failed
<helohello_> Its certain websites... Reddit won't load
<whallz> when i chose a different device and click OK button it does nothing
<helohello_> But YouTube does
<helohello_> Ubuntu help forums no
<whallz> anyone?
<whallz> im installing from usb stick
<Bashing-om> helohello_: DNS issue now > what results ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<Bashing-om> whallz: Show the channel in a pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' see what the partitioning here is .
<helohello_> Network unreachable
<whallz> Bashing-om: how can i get a terminal in the installer?
<Bashing-om> whallz: try F4 .
<h1n1> you install first windows last u ubuntu
<whallz> h1n1: yeah
<whallz> Bashing-om: ctrl+alt+f4 gives a blinking _ as all other ttys
<whallz> only f1 works and its the installer
<whallz> f2 and on dont give me a prompt
<Bashing-om> helohello_: "unreachable" ping'n ubuntu .. but 8.8.8.8 is good ?
<helohello_> No both unreachable
<Bashing-om> whallz: Sorry, do not know then .
<whallz> helohello_: tried traceroute?
<Bashing-om> helohello_: ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' ??
<helohello_> that works
<helohello_> Hmm network manager problem
<leafybasil> Whenever I add a repo to my sources (as described in https://docs.influxdata.com/influxdb/v1.1/introduction/installation/ for example) I get told there is no Release file and the Packages 404s
<Guest68115> guys how can I update the opengl version my gpu uses?, I recently installed an amd hd 7770 and glxgears info says it is using opengl 3.0 but wikipedia says it has support for 4.5
<leafybasil> I'm confused as to why it's happening for everything I add
<Bashing-om> helohello_: Likely .. what desktop are you using ?
<Guest68115> give us one of said repositories, leafybasil
<leafybasil> Guest68115: the link describes ubuntu installation for influxdb, but give me a moment and I'll paste the result
<Guest68115> and the ubuntu version you are currently using
<helohello_> Unity
<leafybasil> Guest68115: the resulting line in my sources file is "deb https://repos.influxdata.com/Ubuntu yakkety stable"
<leafybasil> Guest68115: I am using 16.10 / yakkety
<Guest68115> and yakkety does indeed exist in their repos
<helohello_> Hmm something ain't right... tried to reboot and its still taking forever to start up
<leafybasil> Guest68115: I added some other repos previously and thought I'd made some error or tha they were outdated, but this one seems like it really should be...
<helohello_> I think what I'm going to do is back up my files and fresh install
<leafybasil> Guest68115: ahh it's the capitalisation of 'Ubuntu'
<Bashing-om> helohello_: OK, from square 1 , pastebin ' sudo lshw -C network ' lets see what the intreface is known by and if there is a driver installed .
<leafybasil> Guest68115: their instructions are wrong
<leafybasil> Sorry for the false alarm
<Guest68115> leafybasil,  are you using the code in the first box?
<leafybasil> Guest68115: yeah the 'ubuntu' part
<Guest68115> what other  ppa was giving you problems
<helohello_> I can't paste in
<helohello_> Pastebin *
<Bashing-om> helohello_: piggy back from a USB thumb drive ? If I am to "help" I got to have some kinds of info to base a judgement on . I am not all that good !
<helohello_> Haha I know I'm crunched for time
<helohello_> I have to go
<helohello_> But I'll be back on later if your around
<helohello_> Thank you so much for getting me this far
<Bashing-om> helohello_: K .. If not me .. others here will come to the aid of their comrad .
<helohello_> Fixed!!!!
<helohello_> Last minute ran Audi dhclient
<helohello_> Sudo
<Bashing-om> helohello_: Yep sometimes getting that new lease is a good thing .
<benevolentdictat> guys, what's up with silverlight ... the pipelight plugin download page ...
<benevolentdictat> Is something broken
<Trollinator> hi
<Guest51510> hi
<Trollinator> is ZSH better than gnome terminal?
<Bashing-om> benevolentdictat: show the link you are referring to . most of us do not do 'silverlight' .
<dr_> what's good
<benevolentdictat> Bashing-om, http://pipelight.net/cms/installation.html#section_2
<benevolentdictat> It's broken for me. Maybe it's a DNS issue?
<re87683> Should I use ZSH or gnome terminal?
<Bashing-om> benevolentdictat: http://pipelight.net/ he syas he " Pipelight has been discontinued!" .
<benevolentdictat> well that sucks
<benevolentdictat> How am I supposed to watch Netflix on Ubuntu now?
<benevolentdictat> Hmmm ... why can't I find google chrome when I do an apt-cache search chrome ?
<fluvvell> What troubleshooting can I do with an Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in RRSetChanged() ? I've put the latest nvidia drivers in but get a .proc.drive.nvidia.warnings.fbdev message
<OerHeks> chrome is not in our repos, benevolentdictat
<fluvvell> and Error21 is a driectory: /proc/driver/nvidia/pus/0000:01:0
<genii> benevolentdictat: Because Chrome is a proprietary product of Google
<OerHeks> if you add the ppa from the google site, it is called google-chrome-stable
<fluvvell> i guess the canned answer is nvidia drivers are not supported
<re87683> I keep getting disconnected
<re87683> hello
<fluvvell> benevolentdictat, go to chrome.google.com for chrome, there are instructions for adding their repo if needed
<benevolentdictat> Ok ... thanks. Working with the deb file now from the command line. For some strange reason it wouldn't install using software installer
<fluvvell> benevolentdictat, you can use gdebi
<Bashing-om> fluvvell: Tried purging the old nVidia driver and re-install a driver ?
<benevolentdictat> fluvvell, dpkg worked ... weird that I had to use the command line tho ... Let's see if Chrome lets me watch Netflix now
<benevolentdictat> wow ... that was a chore! Finally!
<fluvvell> benevolentdictat, it appears likely
<fluvvell> Bashing-om, thats how  I got here
<Bashing-om> fluvvell: Ho Kay .. so what is the hardware we are working with ? pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - .
<pantato> I have a dual boot with windows 8 and ubuntu (installed with the ubuntu installer / grub) . How do I completely remove ubuntu and grub and expand the windows partition to fit the entire hard drive?
<pantato> http://www.howtogeek.com/141818/how-to-uninstall-a-linux-dual-boot-system-from-your-computer/ <--- is this a good guide?
<graingert> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pantato> I have a dual boot with windows 8 and ubuntu (installed with the ubuntu installer / grub) . How do I completely remove ubuntu and grub and expand the windows partition to fit the entire hard drive? http://www.howtogeek.com/141818/how-to-uninstall-a-linux-dual-boot-system-from-your-computer/ <--- is this a good guide for this?
<WhyyyOhWhyyy> hello
<OerHeks> pantato, yes, but i would do the windows 8 repair disk first, then remove all non-windows paritions and expand
<zhou> ccc
<pantato> i ran the thing it told me too in the command prompt but i am still getting a grub rescue mode upon boot...
<pantato> OerHeks:
<OerHeks> i hope command prompt from that iso, anyway, that page is clear
<pantato> yes i did exactly what it said
<pantato> i used my original windows 8 installer usb
<OerHeks> no clue then, maybe ##windows can help ?
<glitchd> pantato, just got here, whats the problem?
<Ben64> yeah, looks like a ##windows issue
<glitchd> Ben64, OerHeks what problem is he having?
<Ben64> windows isn't booting
<glitchd> windows 8?
<OerHeks> his attempt to repair his win8 install with the iso does not work, i think there must be a boot flag or bios issue
<glitchd> hmm..
<glitchd> are there any specific error msgs?
<Ben64> take it to ##windows though
<glitchd> lol not sure why he even asked a windows question in here to begin with
<Ben64> it happens often
<glitchd> oh im sure it does
<pantato> i think i deleted a crucial partition is why.
<glitchd> pantato, then delete the rest and just simply reinstall
<pantato> yep.
<glitchd> jbye
<glitchd> kbye
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> pantato, here is a link to some info on a non-destructive repair install https://www.winhelp.us/non-destructive-reinstall-of-windows-8-and-8-1.html
<glitchd> pantato, btw, in the future, dont come to a linux channel asking windows questions. its highly frowned upon.
<OerHeks> glitchd, that is not needed, he surely can ask how to undo
<glitchd> OerHeks, i might be faster and easier for him to just do a repair install if he deleted an entire partition.
<glitchd> OerHeks, *it
<OerHeks> his guide looked normal so his question is valid.
<OerHeks> http://www.howtogeek.com/141818/how-to-uninstall-a-linux-dual-boot-system-from-your-computer/
<glitchd> omg....i didnt know he removed linux and now couldnt boot. thats an entirely different situation
<glitchd> my bad.
<Ben64> except that's all in windows... so it's a windows thing
<glitchd> although, i did ask first, and gave my suggested answer based on what he replied with
<OerHeks> yes, i would do the windows 8 repair disk first, then remove all non-windows paritions and expand
<glitchd> yes, and yes.
<pantato> OerHeks: i thought you meant make the disc first. Im very sleepy
<brandon> my wireless card isn't working, what are some steps i can take to solve this?
<brandon> i'm a first time linux user
<glitchd> what kind of card?
<brandon> i think intel, i remember having intel pro/set on my cmputer
<glitchd> type lspci at command prompt and look for the network controller line and report back
<metanovii> hi dudes, can u help me? I use ubuntu 16.04 and kde 5, after load to DE i can not return to tty(by ctrl+alt+f1), becouse keyboard in tty not work. Or may be tty freeze .
<brandon> intel centrino 2230 n
 * puffinz hands you a pair of glasses
<brandon> is in the list, the rest is sata and ethernet
<glitchd> brandon, ok, type "rfkill list" at the command line, without the ""
<glitchd> brandon, what does it say for wireless lan?
<brandon> wireless lan is soft blocked but not hard blocked
<brandon> so.. my wireless switch is on?
<brandon> but it's still disabled
<glitchd> type ifconfig
<brandon> glitchd, i only see ethernet
<glitchd> iwconfig
<glitchd> oops
<brandon> i see it with iwconfig
<kostkon> brandon, try:  rfkill unblock all
<glitchd> what is it called in iwconfig
<brandon> ok, i see it in the top panel now
<brandon> thank you, so it was disabled by default?
<brandon> is that normal?
<glitchd> nice kostkon
<kostkon> brandon, no
<Gorian>   hey
<glitchd> yo
<brandon> ok, well thank you for the time glitchd and kostkon
<Gorian> I'm having some issues with resolvconf adding a redundant line to resolv.conf and adding a \r to the end of it
<glitchd> brandon, np
<Gorian> breaking all dns resolution
<Gorian> I've looked /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/{head,base}, /etc/network/interfaces
<glitchd> Gorian, my knowledge of the resolv.conf is limited..
<Gorian> I can't seem to find where resolvconf would be getting it's config from otherwise
<Gorian> defined in /etc/network/interfaces is "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4"
<Gorian> yet, running resolvconf -u generates resolv.conf with "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4\nnameserver 8.8.8.8\n\r"
<Gorian> or just \r, either way
<puffinz> Don't use google dns.
<puffinz> Google is evil.
<SonikkuAmerica> "Don't be evil..."
<Gorian> puffinz, not the point, doesn't help, client server so it's not changing atm
<puffinz> :D you could memorize every ip address.
<puffinz> dns servers are so 2000 and late.
<Ben64> puffinz: keep your irrelevant comments to yourself
<OerHeks> not helpfull indeed
<Umeaboy> puffinz: Just out of curiosity, what alternative do we have to DNS?
<Ben64> Gorian: you got something else going on, resolvconf doesn't make a new resolv.conf
<Gorian> Ben64 What do you mean? Running "resolvconf -u" does exactly that
<Ben64> no, it doesn't
<Gorian> Ben64, I'm watching it do it
<Gorian> http://i.imgur.com/KN4v9qo.png
<Ben64> thats why i said you got something else going on
<puffinz> I have a 70's style rolodex with ip addresses and name servers. It takes awhile to get used to but it's a strong asses when dns servers go down.
<Gorian> Ben64, I edit /etc/resolv.conf to remove the third nameserver line. Then I run "resolvconf -u", and then /etc/resolv.conf is updated. Everytime.
<puffinz> s/asset
<Ben64> Gorian: what os did you install
<Gorian> I didn't install it. It's Ubuntu 16.04.1
<Ben64> Gorian: look in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<Gorian> <Gorian> I've looked /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/{head,base}, /etc/network/interfaces
<Ben64> cool
<Ben64> you're running something that isn't default, so... maybe ask who installed the system
<mukluks> OerHeks: I see google have an official linux Chrome version now, should i just switch to that? [just seeking your opinion]
<OerHeks> mukluks, chrome is more up2date indeed
<energizer> When I try to boot, I get a black screen with a blinking _ underscore. What can I do?
<cfhowlett> energizer, did it ever boot properly?
<energizer> cfhowlett: Yes, it worked this morning.
<energizer> In fact, looks like by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 I get root terminal
<cfhowlett> energizer, guessing you did an upgrade and kernel isn't quite ready for primetime.  reboot, select an earlier ubuntu version
<energizer> I was messing with some hardware when this happened. Is this consistent with having broken some particular component?
<energizer> Root terminal but no gui
<cfhowlett> energizer, easy enough to test: remove the HW and reboot.
<energizer> I removed the cd drive i was messing with, no luck there. But it's always possible that I broke some other unspecified hardare in the meantime
<energizer> ok I tried running with an earlier version and i get :
<cfhowlett> that would be pretty much outside of ubuntu control ...
<energizer> scsi host8: runtime PM tryiing to activate child device host8 but parent is not active
<energizer> you are in emergency mode, ater logging in type journalctl -xb to view...
<energizer> etc
<cfhowlett> yep that is pointing to HW.  not fully configured?
<energizer> i tried plugging in a cd drive and since unplugged it, but maybe i fried something else
<energizer> but thats the only change i made
<energizer> intentinoally anyway
<energizer> "Press Enter for maintenaance or pres Ctrl-D to continue"
<energizer> how to proceed?
<cfhowlett> just as it says ...
<energizer> Sorry, i mean, which option will be most helpful in diagnosing the situation
<Sean_McG> hi all
<energizer> pressing enter gives root shell
<cfhowlett> see you logs.  journalctl -xb       will display
<Ace___> exit
<energizer> cfhowlett: ok, lots to see in the logs, what should i be looking for
<cfhowlett> error msg's should be pretty recognizable
<mukluks> cfhowlett: did you unplug your ssd/hd while plugging your cd drive?
<cfhowlett> energizer, see ^^^
<xangua> Why does Lubuntu comes with the graphical app to add and manage printers... But doesn't come with cups? Lol
<cfhowlett> mukluks, energizer has the isse, not I
<mukluks> oops my bad
<mukluks> energizer: did you unplug your ssd/hd while plugging your cd drive?
<cfhowlett> Sean_McG, ask your ubuntu question
<nog_> I just installed OpenVPN, but can't edit the config file in /etc/ because it's read only. Please help.
<mukluks> nog_: your VPN service provider should provide you with a ".ovpn" file which you can use to connect
<energizer> mukluks: good thinking
<mukluks> if you are actually trying to setup an openvpn server then you have a lot of reading to do
<energizer> yes, apparently that is exactly what i did
<energizer> cfhowlett:
<nog_> I did use that, but DNS doesn't resolve once connected, and looking online, I need to edit the configuration file to include an "up script".
<mukluks> energizer: u r welcome, that'll be twenty bux :P
<energizer> mukluks: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ paid in full, signed and notarized
<mukluks> nog_: do you have the file /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf ?
<mukluks> nog_: and does it contain useful looking code and stuff?
<cfhowlett> energizer, so you got it sorted then??
<cfhowlett> what was the issue?
<energizer> cfhowlett: Unplugged hdd while plugging cd
<energizer> in particular, i think it had sata data and no power
<nog_> mukluks, yes I do, it's installed when I did the sudo apt-get install command in terminal.
<mukluks> nog_: try adding the following to your .ovpn file: http://pastebin.com/jU485p2f
 * mukluks bb in 5 mins
<mukluks> nog_: how'd it go?
<Darkjack404[m]> Sorry people just jumping in so someone can track me down, alright nic find me bitch
<nog_> It's working. Thanks, mukluks!
<energizer> I've got a tougher one now.
<energizer> When I resume from sleep, the computer doesn't resume, it just gets stuckat black screen
<energizer> so I have to reboot, which works fine
<energizer> 16.10
<mukluks> nog_: <3 yw
<mukluks> energizer: you never disconnected sata data from your hd/ssd correct?
<mukluks> just power?
<energizer> mukluks: that's correct for the issue before
<mukluks> energizer: cool, was just checking the disk hadn't been moved logically
<energizer> any thoughts about sleep/resume issue?
<mukluks> energizer: the suspend thing will probably be something specific to your computer so you'll probably have to google it and do some research
<energizer> ya ive found people with related problems but everyone seems to say its a kernel issue fixed in 16.10, which it evidently isnt
<Bashing-om> Arturofm: - from another channel - please pastebin the out put of ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<Arturofm> oki
<Arturofm> http://pastebin.com/bmTuR2Hu
<mukluks> 560 baby, memories
<Arturofm> How can I quote or call someone here so they know I'm talking to them?
<cfhowlett> Arturofm, tab complete
<kostkon> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Arturofm> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/bmTuR2Hu
<Arturofm> thanks
<Bashing-om> Arturofm: Right ,, you presently have the open source driver nouvua loaded . And the issue is that you boot to a black screen ?
<Arturofm> yep
<Arturofm> I thought to switch to Kubuntu but so far I like ubuntu way more :) I'd like to try to fix this so I can use KDE
<Bashing-om> Arturofm: How about we see what results with a proprietary driver ? pastebin ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<Arturofm> roger
<Arturofm> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/ycid2e5J
<Bashing-om> Arturofm: I like . now let us make sure there will be no conflicts . pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Arturofm> Bashing-om:  I put that on the terminal and nothing happened
<Arturofm> Bashing-om: I wrote:  dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<Bashing-om> Arturofm: In this case that no return is a good thing . ok run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' and reboot to see the effect .
<Arturofm> ok
<Arturofm> Bashing-om: when I do the upgrade, it shows: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Arturofm> I'll reboot
<Arturo> hello
<Bashing-om> Arturo: Hey !
<Arturo> Bashing-om: hi, I tried a couple of things
<Arturo> with 1 proprietary driver and with the open sourse
<Arturo> and none worked
<Arturo> I didn't tried all proprietary drivers
<Bashing-om> Arturo: Well we got to make the package manager happy . pastebin ' sudo apt upgrade '; so we see the error in context .
<Arturo> oki
<Arturo> lol
<Arturo> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/bWbfJEgW
<Bashing-om> !info kde-config-telepathy-accounts xenial
<ubottu> kde-config-telepathy-accounts (source: ktp-accounts-kcm): KDE Control Module for managing Telepathy Accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 144 kB, installed size 789 kB
<Bashing-om> Arturo: Pich .. where did you get "kde-config-telepathy-accounts" ?> Pastebin ' apt-cache policy kde-telepathy-minimal kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' .
<Arturo> ok
<vfw> Arturo: Did you run apt-get -f install ?
<puffinz> :)
<Arturo> vfw: I did but it shows another error, I'll post it in a sec
<Matrixred> alguém do brasil?
<cfhowlett> !br | Matrixred
<ubottu> Matrixred: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Matrixred> #ubuntu-br
<Arturo> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/iiu5WxDt
<Arturo> vfw: http://pastebin.com/3PXAKUxe
<Arturo> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/3PXAKUxe   and the one I pasted already: http://pastebin.com/iiu5WxDt
<Arturo> vfw: http://pastebin.com/3PXAKUxe
<vfw> Arturo: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Arturo> same error: Try using -f
<vfw> Arturo: I'm late to the conversation, how did you get to this point?  (What happened?)
<Bashing-om> Arturo: vfw :: Let's try ' sudo apt install --reinstall kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' , See where that leads us ( conflict with google-talk ??)
<Arturo> that I know I don't have google-talk, let me try that
<Arturo> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vfw> Maybe purge account-plugin-google
<Bashing-om> Arturo: As we have " /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb " let's clean up the system removing this ,deb also in that process .
<Arturo> Bashing-om: how?
<Arturo> I'm new to linux
<Arturo> btw is there a way to install ubuntu with the kde pre-installed? I wouldn't mind installing it again to avoid this trouble
<xangua> Kubuntu
<Arturo> yeah but it's not the same
<vfw> as........?
<xangua> Huh
<Bashing-om> Arturo: run ; ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt autoremove ' . depending here we go back to that /kde-config-telepathy-accounts .
<Arturo> kubuntu relies on ubuntu, right? it's not the same like having the original
<Arturo> Bashing-om: on it
<xangua> ! Flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Bashing-om> Arturo: All the releases are the dame .. hust the DE and default installed applications differ. one can install on that base anything one desires .
<vfw> Arturo: Well, you can install kubuntu-desktop
<Arturo> Bashing-om: when I ran sudo apt autoremove
<vfw> Arturo: Yea kubuntu is dame ;)
<Arturo> it gave me the error of -f
<Arturo> dame? or same? or damage? ^_^
<Bashing-om> Arturo: ' sudo apt remove kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' I can accept that the package manager says no can do , but want to see that output in a pastebin .
<Arturo> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/nCrqyAYz
<vfw> Arturo: It was a feeble attempt at humor
<Arturo> vfw: lol
<Bashing-om> Arturo: OK .. Now what ' sudo apt install kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' .
<kidn3ys> Hello, I'm trying to attach a second iscsi target to my ubuntu 14.04 instance but can't seem to figure out how to add a secondary set of credentials for this target/lun to the config. I've tried using iscsiadm but login fails and it doesn't look like any config gets added to the iscsid.conf. Thoughts?
<vfw> Arturo: sudo apt-get remove kde-telepathy-minimal  kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<xangua> I don't know what you did (installed Ubuntu, then KDE, then attempt to remove everything Ubuntu unity related?) but installing kubuntu takes a half hour, maybe less
<i-make-robots> hi!  I just did a release upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS.  I fixed the mysql problems, now I'm stuck on getting SSL working again.  how do?
<i-make-robots> i don't see anything in /var/log that screams ssl.
<Arturo> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/gfBWL6yD
<i-make-robots> or opendkim.  i completely forget how it all works.
<puffinz> whats the tiger to start gdm at boot? is it service gdm start? or is that false? how do i add it to systemd?
<puffinz> s/trigger
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl, im having a problem with ethernet connection
<Sir_Andrei> Well, i'm connected now through an usb wifi card
<Bashing-om> ar Odd ! "  error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb " That file should no longer exist if ya '"cleaned" the system . hummm .
<Sir_Andrei> I've installed Ubuntu in this PC, but im having issues with ethernet, as i said
<vfw> i-make-robots: You did what?
<metanovii> can u help me? Some times i have stuned tty. Ubuntu 16.04, intel gpu
<Sir_Andrei> One moment, ill post a log of my problem
<vfw> i-make-robots: You mean you upgraded 12.04 to 14.04?
<Sir_Andrei> http://hastebin.com/segatefako.pl
<Sir_Andrei> My kernel is 4.4.0-53-generic
<Sir_Andrei> I'm using Lubuntu 16.04.1 amd64
<Bashing-om> Arturo: ^^ .. run ' sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ; sudo apt install kde-config-telepathy-accounts  ' .
<Sir_Andrei> My lspci results
<Sir_Andrei> http://hastebin.com/puxuxadiza.css
<Arturo> Bashing-om: lol the second command returned with the same error code (1) ^_^ bro honestly If you want I can run the installation again, I don't have anything yet
<Sir_Andrei> 00:07.0 Bridge [0680]: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet [10de:03ef] (rev a2)
<Sir_Andrei> Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board [1849:03ef]
<Sir_Andrei> Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
<Sir_Andrei> But is failing :7
<Sir_Andrei> It's a fresh install
<Bashing-om> Arturo: As xangua advised .. will be faster to do a fresh install . but that is up to you .
<Arturo> Bashing-om: I'm just trying to set up this quick to set up the dev tools and use my vacations to learn more about java but this is taking me forever
<Arturo> Bashing-om: I'll do that then, thank you veryy much for your felp
<Arturo> good night guys
<Sir_Andrei> bay Arturo
<Sir_Andrei> Well, so....
<Sir_Andrei> I have to reboot, one moment
<Sir_Andrei> Im back
<esokia> hi all
<esokia> need a git channel
<cfhowlett> ?  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: forcedeth driver ; See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003297 . for the solution .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003297 in linux (Ubuntu) "10de:03ef [ASRock N68-VS3 FX] Networking and ACPI conflicts" [Low,Expired]
<Sir_Andrei> Let's see
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: Boils down to try ' echo "options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/forcedeth.conf ' .
<Sir_Andrei> In the Tobías comment?
<Sir_Andrei> :O, yes, it crashes during reboots
<Sir_Andrei> It's..., well, i've installed Ubuntu in a lot of PCs and it's the first time with this problem
<Sir_Andrei> Let's try
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: I Have no hearburn to also rebuild the image file ' sudo update-initramfs -u ' Might do some good .
<Sir_Andrei> FUCK!, it works!
<Sir_Andrei> Bashing-om: U deserve a fucking beer!
<Bashing-om> Sir_Andrei: Been there, done that .. just passing it on along . :)
<helohello> so Im setting up a fresh install on a ssd
<helohello> is there a way to automate transfering all the programs i have installed on my other ubuntu instalation?
<Flannel> !clone | helohello
<ubottu> helohello: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<emejing> try to using aptoncd
<plytro> helohello: the programs from apt, yes, the settings, not as easily
<helohello> Flannel: my other installation is fucked up, does apt-clone just do programs?
<helohello> target programs, I should say
<Flannel> helohello: Yes.  It just does programs, and I believe you can tweak the list (easily) too before letting it loose on the other machine.
<helohello> ok cool
<helohello> I don't have much nivested cos I can just wipe this new drive and start over
<helohello> I'll try apt-clone
<helohello> thanks! will report back
<pavan> any body python expert
<pavan> serial communication
<wafflejock> pavan, not really the right channel maybe try #python or ##programming
<pavan> thanks
<wafflejock> pavan, no prob ubuntu support channel here if you have problems with serial permissions/access in ubuntu then come back :)
<tychotithonus> is there a way to use sources.list mirror: syntax against a local list of mirrors?
<tychotithonus> as in, served up from the local filesystem rather than over http?
<tychotithonus> asking because of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1647467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647467 in apt (Ubuntu Zesty) "InRelease file splitter treats getline() errors as EOF" [High,Fix committed]
<tychotithonus> preferring https anyway (despite InRelease) would be helpful, imo
<tychotithonus> but really, my question (without jumping to solutions) should be: what's the best way to only use https mirrors?
<tychotithonus> naively, i simply scripted a check of all mirrors in mirrors.txt that cleanly support https (without self-signed, cert mismatch, etc.)
<tychotithonus> so now i have a de-facto list of https mirrors, and i wanted to use this list instead of the centralized mirrors.txt
<Rihanna> hello
<reisio> I miss Rihanna
<tychotithonus> she's still here in spirit
<reisio> snow has finished eating the sidewalk and patio
<ben-nabiy> I am having some strange ssh issues. I cannot ssh directly to a computer on the same subnet, but if I remote to a different computer, then I can ssh to the lan through the router pinholes
<tychotithonus> ben-nabiy: using ufw? does the connection attempt time out, or immediately rject? anything in the logs on the target system?
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, http://pastebin.com/fvtQtxU0
<ben-nabiy> err
<ubuntu679> im dual booting ubuntu and windows and have 3 separate drives.  What file system should i format my storage into if i don't want windows to have access to the storage drive?
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<cfhowlett> ubuntu679, ext4 i.e. ubuntu default
<netcrime> What is my options to use Skpye on Ubuntu 16.04 ? I tryed using Skype Online (Web based) but options Voice Call and Video Call is inactive..
<ubuntu679> cfhowlett: thanks!  i've generally used ext4 for all linux purposes but this is my first time installing on a desktop
<tychotithonus> ben-nabiy: is that the log message from the target system, or from the source system?
<ben-nabiy> but if I ssh outside the lan, and then ssh back to the lan through the router, I can access them
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, source
<ubuntu679> is ext4 stable compared to ntfs?
<cfhowlett> exponentially more stalbe
<cfhowlett> stable
<ubuntu679> awesome
<ubuntu679> thanks
<ubuntu679> i'm on a livedisk right now :D
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<tychotithonus> ben-nabiy: what about the logs on the target system? and is that target system using ufw?
<tychotithonus> and it sounds like you're doing inbound NAT. is it possible that you're listening on a non-standard port, and the router is translating it for you?
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, the actual ssh is on standard ports, the router is doing NAT and taking nonstandard ports and translating
<ben-nabiy> but on the lan, no need for non standard ports
<tychotithonus> ok, that makes sense
<tychotithonus> just trying to rule things out
<tychotithonus> so are you using ufw, or anything else that would acl/filter based on source IP (like tcpwrappers/hosts.allow)?
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, yup. Understood. I am too
<ubuntu679> thanks for the help as always guys!
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, no hosts.allow /deny
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, no tcpwrappers or ufw
<tychotithonus> normally, that "connection reset by peer" would have a corresponding log entry of some kind - auth log or something.
<iamunderstand> hey all, does lubuntu fall under "official flavours" of ubuntu or am i in the wrong place?
<EriC^^> iamunderstand: yes
<cfhowlett> !flavors | iamunderstand
<ubottu> iamunderstand: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, WARNING **: Couldn't get presence status: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<EriC^^> it's an official flavor
<tychotithonus> ben-nabiy: that seems kinda unrelated. does it show up in the logs every time you make an ssh attempt?
<ben-nabiy> gnome-session-binary[3333]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<iamunderstand> good to know, anybody able to help a newbie troubleshoot his bluetooth?
<ben-nabiy> sshd[2942]: error: Failed to allocate internet-domain X11 display socket.
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, ^ in auth.log
<tychotithonus> ben-nabiy: those are display-related and unrelated, i think
<tychotithonus> ben-nabiy: gotta sleep now, but "connection reset by peer" implies deliberate refusal - like sshd is mad about file permissions, or cipher mismatch, or stuff like that. all of which would show up in the ssh-specific logs.
<ben-nabiy> tychotithonus, which I cannot find evidence of what is happening. will look more
<ben-nabiy> thank you
<tychotithonus> you could try starting up sshd on an alternate port, forced into the foreground, with verbosity cranked up (see man page) to watch it
<tychotithonus> sorry i wasn't more help - good luck
<jstecher1> wazz: mysql sur l'ip 10.41.0.15 c'est bien en mode dev?
<cfhowlett> !fr | JStoker
<ubottu> JStoker: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kabloom> welcome
<romine> what is the best chat channel
<cfhowlett> romine, this is ubuntu tech support.  ask your ubuntu questions
<pronet> Has anybody tried the Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS. If so is it stable??
<cfhowlett> pronet, pretty sure a few million of us have tried it.  yes, it's stable
<pronet> minimal specs.
<pronet> required??
<pseudonymous> pronet: it's very difficult to say. Linux runs on pretty much *anything* - the differentiator in regards to resources needed is really only the top layer - that is, your desktop environment. Unity, Gnome 3, KDE all require more than say XFCE or Mate. That said, if the computer ran any copy of windows newer than XP you'll be fine for sure.
<cfhowlett> "you'll be fine" = ubuntu will "technically" run on many configurations but ... it will run better on some than others.  if your hardware is low/old specification I highly recommend you try first try lubuntu or xubuntu.
<pseudonymous> pronet: and on that note. Unless you have *very* specific requirements or *really* know why, you should use 16.04 (also an LTS) instead. You really won't win anything performance-wise from running an older copy of Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> this!  ^^^
<asif> hello
<pseudonymous> I don't suppose anyone's got or seen a quick 'n dirty guide to just remapping the keyboard to include a hyper key somewhere. Right ? I have to go forth and figure out how to create a new layout ?
<pronet> Thnks guys. will look into it,
<EriC^^> pseudonymous: xmodmap
<pseudonymous> EriC^^: hasn't that ceased to work in favour of xkb ? I used to use xmodmap but remember having issues with that in newer ubuntu releases
<EriC^^> pseudonymous: still works afaik
<mukluks> um anyone got a quick and dirty way to get dwarf fortress up and running on ubuntu-16.10? last i tried it had some libc/libsdl/libpng conflicts or something
<EriC^^> xmodmap -e "keycode <keycode>=Super_L"
<EriC^^> grab the keycode from "xev"
<ubuntu243> hi all - fresh install; should i encrypt root?
<cfhowlett> you can.  depends completely on your tinfoil hat index
<mukluks> ubuntu243: if you can afford the io overhead, definitely
<mukluks> if you have an SSD and aren't manipulating terabytes of video footage per day, i'd recommend it
<ubuntu243> im reading that data recovery could be harder if i encrypt
<ubuntu243> is that the case even in case i boot through a usb?
<ubuntu243> ...
<ubuntu243> is that the case even if i boot through a usb?
<mukluks> well if you lose your disk encryption key or passphrase, then yes, data recovery will be very difficult, no matter what you boot from
<pseudonymous> Eric^^: cool, I'll look into that then :)
<firc1f655e60> join #FFLM
<ubuntu243> ok so as long as i know the password i'll be ok then
<mukluks> yup - back up anything important, as always
<ubuntu243> sweet thanks
<ubuntu243> how much of a hit can i expect for encrypting home
<ubuntu243> i'm on ssd for root and 7.2k rpm for home
<Ben64> depends more on cpu
<ubuntu243> ah
<ImUs3r> iptables -t filter -L
<ImUs3r> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Operation not permitted <— what’s wrong?
<devnull84> permissions
<devnull84> hook a sudo infront
<ImUs3r> thanks devnull84 :)
<devnull84> thick
<devnull84> no probs
<ImUs3r> man iptables  <—— space bar <——> ?
<ImUs3r> help me
<Ben64> ImUs3r: ask a question that makes sense
<ImUs3r> what is reverse of space bar at man page?
<Ben64> what
<devnull84> shame man
<ImUs3r> pressing space bar will show next page in man page, how can i see previous page?
<devnull84> hes learning
<Ben64> page up
<devnull84> page up or page down
<devnull84> or man the page piping with more
<ImUs3r> my keyboard don’t have page up.
<Ben64> get a better keyboard?
<ImUs3r> :|
<ImUs3r> i have no money
<devnull84> man iptables
<Ben64> press the up arrow until you get to where you want
<devnull84> with space bar you you can page through
<devnull84> or alternatiely, you can check man pages for iptables online
<devnull84> which is the same thing
<devnull84> unless you dont have a gui
<ImUs3r> arrow key is too slow
<ImUs3r> :|
<devnull84> hold shift
<devnull84> and then use arrow key
<devnull84> it will page
<devnull84> might be specific to mac tho :P
<devnull84> dont know what system you on
<Ben64> probably ubuntu
<ImUs3r> nothing happend when i press shift + arrow key
<devnull84> space bar should be sufficient for scrolling through man pages
<Kingsy> Since I upgraded my OS to 16.10 from 16.04 a couple of my applications have really bad performance graphically. Scrolling up and down on them causes loads of screen tearing and its jumpy. Has someone seen this before? 99% of applications are good.
<ImUs3r> prot opt source   —> opt means option and source is source ip then what is prot?
<ImUs3r> No one is here?
<wyoung> ImUs3r: I am here
<ImUs3r> prot opt source  —> opt means option and source is source ip then what is prot?
<ImUs3r> wyoung:
<wyoung> ImUs3r: werd
<ImUs3r> wyoung: ?
<wyoung> ImUs3r: protocol
<ImUs3r> oh good thanks
<wyoung> <3
<ImUs3r> why 0.0.0.0/0 means all?
<wyoung> ImUs3r: It's a maths thing
<ImUs3r> ?
<ImUs3r> i don’t understand it
<wyoung> because 0.0.0.0 with a 0 mask means everything!
<wyoung> within the 2^32 address space
<ImUs3r> i can’t understand it
<ImUs3r> :(
<wyoung> ImUs3r: that's cool
<wyoung> ImUs3r: you don't really need to know it
<ImUs3r> oh really thanks :)
<wyoung> :P
<wyoung> Learning firstaid, for example, is a better skill to have then knowing anything about IP addresses :)
<ImUs3r> :)
<wyoung> ImUs3r: but if you need some assistance then let me know some more about the issue you are having
<ImUs3r> ok :)
<tarkus_> How to install PostgreSQL 9.6.1 on Ubuntu 16.10?
<wyoung> tarkus_: sudo apt-get install postgresql
<tarkus_> wyoung doesn't it install 9.5?
<devnull84> update your repo's for specific versions
<devnull84> first
<devnull84> postgresql*
<wyoung> tarkus_: no idea, but if you add backports or another repo into /etc/apt/sources.list that has that version then it will work
<ImUs3r> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT   <—— this is correct? because dport must be sport?
<andrewebdev> Morning. I ran updates on my machine this morning but got the following error;
<andrewebdev> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<andrewebdev>  apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.3.1) but 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 is installed
<ImUs3r> wyoung: help me
 * wyoung throws ImUs3r a life jacket
<ImUs3r> i think that —sport is correct instead of dport because there is a INPUT
<ImUs3r> wyoung:
<wyoung> ImUs3r: you are doing firewall stuff hey
<wyoung> ImUs3r: wrong, — != --
<wyoung> ImUs3r: you can't use UTF-8 / UTF-16 chars in it
<wyoung> ImUs3r: replace — with --
<ImUs3r> —
<ImUs3r> - -
<trenta> hi
<wyoung> trenta: hihi
<trenta> how r u
<wyoung> trenta: been better
<theparadoxer02> Can we add kali tools in ubuntu?
<guardianL_> hack the planet
<Nomiddles> Someone has problems with remmina fullscreen? Like top bar hidden, no autoscroll left-right  side
<Nomiddles> I'm using ubuntu-gnome 16.10
<ragbak> Good morning
<wyoung> ragbak: Good 'morrow!
<multifractal> I'm trying to get this http://registry.gimp.org/node/27986 GIMP plugni to work under 16.04. I pasted all files (a couple of executables and some .py scripts) into ~/.gimp-2.8/plug-ins/ and made them all executabel with chmod +x
<multifractal> But the plugin doesn't appear in the GIMP menu
<madsj> I've tried to do dd bs=4M if=raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb, but "/home" in the root-filesystem still has data from previously
<BunicuEnCeruri> do you know a very very dark ubuntu wallpaper?
<BunicuEnCeruri> very close to black
<bazhang> !themes | BunicuEnCeruri
<ubottu> BunicuEnCeruri: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BunicuEnCeruri> bazhang, only the wallpaer
<bazhang> have a look at those sites BunicuEnCeruri
<bazhang> then have a look around BunicuEnCeruri we wont do that for you
<BunicuEnCeruri> bazhang, i googled already and i couldnt find smth really dark, almost full black
<bazhang> check deviant art BunicuEnCeruri
<BunicuEnCeruri> bazhang, thanks for reminding me
<pronet> Just got there, found some dope wallpapers.    http://www.deviantart.com/art/Lit-Blue-Wallpaper-123406467
<froike> hi, there is any way to stop apache2 using systemctl?
<froike> disable*
<pronet> yeah,  pkill the service.
<ppf> froike: systemctl disable apache2
<pronet> ppf : ^^^
<lesrei> ^.^
<ppf> pronet: ?
<pronet> ppf: that also works.. But much preferd ( pkill service )
<ppf> pronet: certainly not?
<ppf> it also doesn't do what froike asked
<ppf> but, more to the point: no, never ever do that
<ppf> (exceptions prove the rule)
<pronet> ppf: .. i left out the systemctl part.
<ppf> doesn/t matter
<sruli> does anyone know a graphics card for min 3 independent monitors which works well on linux? (not for gaming dont need high end ones)
<ppf> sruli: today, all of them
<ppf> amd drivers are even open source, so yay amd
<ppf> then again, nvidia drivers are (subjectively) less broken on average, so yay nvidia
<sruli> thats great, i just happen to see on this channel many times people needing support for graphics card...
<Ben64> i don't think every card supports it though
<ppf> yeah you need a card with 3 outlets of course
<sruli> obviously ;-)
<sruli> nevidia or amd? which should i go for?
<Ben64> that might not be enough still
<Ben64> depending on monitors and things
<ppf> sruli: most of those people did something stupid and are facing the consequences
<ppf> yeah you should make sure that you have the right kind of ports or adapters available
<sruli> Ben64:  what should i be looking for?
<Ben64> that's why i didn't answer at first, because it's complicated
<ppf> i prefer nvidia cards
<ppf> i'm a cuda programmer, though
<sruli> cuda?
<Ben64> figure out what monitors you want to run first
<ppf> the driver thing makes this choice ethically questionable, though :)
<sruli> if amd works fine, i'll support the open source.. its not for gaming so dont need high end
<Ben64> yeah there's the new amd driver in the kernel
<ppf> best to just pick a card, and then check user reports if there's a dealbreaker
<peter__132341234> hi everyone
<jhonnyBeGood> resql-br
<multifractal> I installed jdk 8 via apt-get http://askubuntu.com/questions/464755/how-to-install-openjdk-8-on-14-04-lts but where is it installed to?
<multifractal> I need to locate it for my java ida
<multifractal> *ide
<ppf> multifractal: dpkg -L openjdk-8-jdk
<aruns> Folks, Everytime I install or remove/ purge something, I get this message on terminal for ntop >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23633195/  > FYI, I tried sudo apt-get remove ntop , apt-get purge --force flag and few other options, there is no luck as of yet. Kindly suggest solutions to get rid of this.
<ppf> aruns: apt-get install --reinstall ntop
<ppf> if that doesn't help, throw in a -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss"
<aruns> ppf, No success with reinstall command
<ppf> paste please?
<aruns> ppf, reinstall paste >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23633217/
<ppf> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kingsy> Since I upgraded my OS to 16.10 from 16.04 a couple of my applications have really bad performance graphically. Scrolling up and down on them causes loads of screen tearing and its jumpy. Has someone seen this before? 99% of applications are good.
<aruns> ppf, sudo dpkg --configure -a >> it shows nothing, no output
<ppf> did you try with the confmiss option already?
<Ben64> aruns: dpkg -l | grep ntop
<ubuntu943> Hi
<ubuntu943> Where is ubuntu dev channelö?
<aruns> Ben64, ppf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23633234/
<ppf> #ubuntu-devel
<Ben64> aruns: try "sudo dpkg --force-all -P ntop"
<thiras> hello
<thiras> is there any way to get 32bit nvidia drivers at the same time on the system?
<thiras> skype returns libgl1.so error which is 32bit
<yisu> OLZ
<yisu> OLA
<yisu> TOMASSSS
<yisu> EII
<Drvanon> Hi I installed Ubuntu server 16.04 from USB. Internet (wlan0 and eth0 both) don't work. When I start in recovery mode and choose the network option it does work.
<ppf> Drvanon: how does "don't work" look like
<Drvanon> Ifconfig only shows lo
<ppf> ifconfig -a
<jojo8000> hello
<rommel> Drvanon, do you know the drivers needed for the devices and are they available.. ie can you modprobe them
<Drvanon> ppf, it now shows enp5s0f5, lo and wlp7s0
<ppf> there are your interfaces, they're just down
<rommel> then they are loaded
<rommel> why then are they not brought up automatically
<ppf> bring them up with ip link set dev <interface> up
<ppf> configure them with ip
<ppf> or: configure them properly in /etc/interfaces
<ppf> or: use networkmanager
<Drvanon> ppf I did sudo  ifconfig enp5s0f5 up
<Drvanon> Still no internet
<ppf> yes, you need to configure it
<ppf> what i said above
<Drvanon> I will install networkmanager
<Drvanon> Or if you would like to, you can learn me to configure it correctly
<ppf> you can learn that yourself by reading man interfaces
<Drvanon> That will be fun
<Drvanon> I will try that first
<ppf> those options are exclusive, you can use either nm or /etc/interfaces, not both
<Drvanon> I will try interfaces first. It sounds like I will learn more.
<rommel> is ubuntu server cli or does t have a gui interface
<Drvanon> Server cli
<rommel> ah
<rommel> what was the footprint for your install
<Drvanon> Footprint?
<rommel> disk usage
<Drvanon> I do not know how to find this information.
<rommel> its ok i was just curious
<ikevin> <rommel> is ubuntu server cli or does t have a gui interface <== not by default, so you can install one
<ikevin> in other case, you can execute graphical tools using ssh -X
<Drvanon> That might be a good idea
<ikevin> like installing firefox on the server and on other machin using: ssh -X user@server_ip firefox
<sruli> ppf: the cheapest card i found is AMD Sapphire Radeon RX 460 Nitro, can i take it at face value that it will work on ubuntu?
<ppf> for a reliable answer, ask the vendor
<sruli> ppf: amd have drivers for it on their site..  is that enough to rely on?
<ppf> is i said it will likely work. for anything more definite, ask the vendor
<sruli> i bet u the vendor dont have a clue about linux
<sypher> sruli: Yeah, a cursory Googling would have found this. http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<sruli> sypher: thats the page i was refring too, thanks
<ioria> sruli, "This driver only supports AMD Radeon RX 480, R9 Fury X, R9 Fury, R9 Nano, R9 M395X, R9 380X, R9 380, R9 285"
<sypher> The page I linked to has the following in its compatibility matrix: "Radeon™ RX 460 Graphics"
<sruli> ioria: if you go further down the page "The AMDGPU-Pro Driver is compatible with the following AMD pr​​oducts." which lists the rx 460
<sypher> ioria: Matter of fact, I'm not even seeing that text on the page I linked to.
<wonderfulfalcon> can i remove the watermark on the login screen?
<ioria> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3090213/linux/amd-catches-up-its-new-linux-graphics-driver-already-supports-the-radeon-rx-480.html
<ioria> sypher, ^
<ray_> lut
<sypher> Not trying to be a jerk, but why do I care about a PCWorld article from July, when I linked directly to the vendor's compatibility listing?
<wonderfulfalcon> m using ubuntu 16.04LTS
<sypher> sruli: The vendor indicates compatibility with your hardware, so that's the best you can hope for.
<Walnutbeard_> hello
<Walnutbeard_> if i give my laptop specs would u help which ubuntu version runs without driver issues ?
<sypher> Walnutbeard_: Run the latest version, and if you encounter driver issues, work to resolve them.
<sypher> Walnutbeard_: By latest version, I mean latest LTS, unless you have a reason to use something newer.
<Walnutbeard_> but its old laptop i am not sure i get additional drivers especially gpu bothers my mind .
<Walnutbeard_> TOSHIBA Satellite L655 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 6144MB RAM ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145
<sypher> Gonna be honest, we're not here to do the homework on your hardware.
<sypher> If you have a specific functional issue, then sure, but basic compatibility research is your responsibility.
<cfhowlett> Walnutbeard_, OR - I know it's crazy - but here's the xubuntu download link.  So download the .iso, make a bootable USB, boot it up and test for yourself maybe.
<sypher> ^ Research like that!
<Walnutbeard_> well i tried Ubuntu 16.10 and 14.10 couldnt see additional gpu driver should u download every version and test each ?
<sruli> pff: Ben64: sypher: ioria: thanks for all your help been wanting to upgrade my twin display to triple for years and held off as was worried about drivers
<FManTX> hi
<ioria> sruli, i'am worried too when it comes to Amd
<sruli> ioria: the reason i went for amd was opensource drivers... got to support what you preach ;-)
<Kingsy> Since I upgraded my OS to 16.10 from 16.04 a couple of my applications have really bad performance graphically. Scrolling up and down on them causes loads of screen tearing and its jumpy. Has someone seen this before? 99% of applications are good.
<Kingsy> not much info about it on google.
<odfhw5bv9s> Hi all!
<odfhw5bv9s> How to enable app-armor?
<sruli> Walnutbeard_: my experience with toshiba & linux is not very good, it works but not best...
<ppf> odfhw5bv9s: it's enabled by default
<odfhw5bv9s> it seems it is not
<pavan> in ubuntu 16.06i install mac theme which is supported in 12.04
<Kingsy> could it be a driver or soemthing that I might be missing that would cause this in a few cases?
<Walnutbeard_> well i tried linux mint and different ubuntu versions but couldnt get additional driver support for gpu  thats the only reason i am usin 7
<odfhw5bv9s> ppf:
<odfhw5bv9s> apparmor module is loaded.
<odfhw5bv9s> apparmor filesystem is not mounted.
<cfhowlett> pavan,  no
<pavan> any other option
<aruns> Ben64, ppf : Guys any hint with this >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23633234/
<ppf> aruns: did you run the reinstall command?
<aruns> yes
<ppf> with missing configs?
<mateusz_> hi there can any1 help me with sshpass and rsyn ? i running this command sshpass -p 'pass' rsync --progress -avz ./ -e ssh user@beta.host.com:~/web/ but what i get is "Host key verification failed." i know about -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no but dont know where to put it to make it works :/
<aruns> ppf, No not with missing configs
<ppf> then do so
<aruns> I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall ntop
<ppf> yes. run the other command that i told you
<aruns> can you repeat the command again please?
<ppf> scroll up?
<ioria> rF = removed - half configured , i guess
<aruns> {<sruli> ppf: the cheapest card i found is AMD Sapphire Radeon RX 460 Nitro, can i take it at face value that it will work on ubuntu?} Last able to reach till here only, unable to dig up, scroll bar is not going up? can you repeat again.
<ppf> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall
<codfection> why ubuntu is purple >
<ppf> blue was taken
<cfhowlett> codfection, because it is.
<codfection> pink?
<aruns> ppf,  sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall see output >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23633550/
<codfection> purple looks a bit odd in office environments
<cfhowlett> codfection, do you have an actual ubuntu tech question?  otherwise chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ikonia> codfection: just change the colour scheme to one you like, it's all customizable
<codfection> cfhowlett, they are not knowledgeable people thats why I ask here
<ikonia> codfection: yes they are
<ikonia> codfection: it's a social channel, you can ask in both, but now you have the answer.
<vfw> mateusz_: Setup ssh key for passwordless login. ssh-keygen -t rsa (copy code from client's ~/.ssh/is_rsa-pub to server's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys)
<codfection> offtopic is full of hillary and trump, I dont care about politics. sorry I just care about myself
<codfection> thanks ikonia for the answer
<Guest99297> does anyone know about the amdgpu drivers? I know the -pro variant only supports a handful of devices and that it doesn't even support 16.10 yet, is this also the case with the open source amdgpu driver? I can't find info on this
<sruli> aruns: was looking for a card that supports 3 independent displays
<mateusz_> vfw: i can do this, but i will have soo many authorized keys than ( environment from where i need to push via rsync is a new docker container each time i push some code to repo )
<codfection> is Dell XPS 15 supported by Ubuntu and what about Razer Blade Pro and Macbook? Asking for someone please
<geirha> so copy the key to the container?
<sruli> Guest99297: just ordered a amd card.. will know in a few days...
<ubuntu-mate> kk
<Guest99297> well, our situation isn't the same as im using a GCN 1.0 card, I'd assme if you are buying a recent card you'd be supported
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<sruli> codfection: linux usually works out the box on Dell, many people use linux on mac book pro (inc linus himself)
<codfection> sruli, he uses macbook air 11". I wonder how he can code in 11 inch screen
<Guest99297> I'm currently using oibaf ppa and I assume this is the reason why ubuntu-drivers doesn't list anything for the card, does anyone know what component is in charge of opengl support?
<ikonia> Guest99297: what component ?
<sruli> Guest99297: correct, cant help u any futher, sorru
<Guest99297> what package of all things related to the gpu
<sruli> codfection: 1 line at a time ;-) . dualboot mac and ubuntu on macbook pro is on my todo list.. maybe sometime in next 3-4 months
<Guest99297> xorg, mesa, libdrm, llvm,etc....
<codfection> sruli, which macbook are you getting my mate
<codfection> isn't OS X superior to ubuntu? sruli. It runs Photoshop, MS Office, and many other programs.. plus its a true UNIX underneath. and more stable and fast
<ikonia> codfection: no
<ikonia> codfection: this is nothing to do with this channel
<codfection> ikonia, just answering to sruli
<ikonia> no you're asking if os X is superior to ubuntu
<ikonia> and making statements like "more stable and fast"
<pseudonymous> codfection: As someone who is using OSX daily, both personally and at work. I'd say it's not that simple. It's definitely not more stable, I've had plenty of system freezes for various reasons. It's not bugfree (plugging monitors in/out will fail at times). It's a true Unix only because they pay for a certification. Unix-philosophy-wise it isn't
<sruli> codfection: dont know which one i'll get, will find the cheapest used macbook pro .. its just for testing and to help people who want to use linux on mac.. dont really need it.. if it turns out that it works blazingly fast might consider buying good one for myself... os x is superior in what way? free and opensource? i can configure it in which ever shape or form i want ?  anyway this is way off-topic.. u asked about models which support linux.. i answered...
<codfection> pseudonymous, thanks a lot
<aruns> codefection : Ubuntu works like charm on XPS 13/15 , Also works on razor pro , and mac book as well. Depends on your usage, You want coding then XPS 13/15 is bests machine among the category you asked.
<codfection> aruns, why xps is better for coding? makes no sense
<thresh> hi.  is it me or unattended upgrades are broken on 16.10.  I get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.".
<thresh> and somehow "apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.3.1) but 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 is installed".
<pseudonymous> codfection: NP :) FYI - the unix philosophy can be read here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_philosophy <- you'll see that the unix philosophy enables shell scripting because each program should do one thing and should communicate in text etc. That's why 'cat'/'sed'/'echo'/'ls' etc are unix'y programs and Safari & iTunes aren't :)
<ppf> thresh: did you fiddle with ppas
<thresh> ppf, I havent
<ppf> what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<pseudonymous> thresh: I got the same error and I didn't add any ppa's either. However, do as it says and the error will go away :)
<thresh> pseudonymous, sure, I can do that - but not easily since this is an image to start VMs.  I'd rather fix the issue than apply band-aid.
<pseudonymous> thresh: I'm not sure I follow, most VM-style products allow taking snapshots from which to derive new VM's, isn't this possible for you ?
<thresh> pseudonymous, that's exactly what I do (I run a small cloud for my own needs)
<thresh> and since a couple of days ago yakkety VMs started to misbehave
<thresh> all in all I kinda support the idea of keeping the machine up-to-date, but oh well maybe I should just disable unattended upgrades and be done.
<holycrunchitz> hi
<holycrunchitz> I'm trying to troubleshoot  a dead apache install. is there a command that will check my vhost configs and dump errors?
<holycrunchitz> any help at all would be lovely
<Pici> holycrunchitz: apache2 -t  would be a good start
<holycrunchitz> tyvm Pici
<holycrunchitz> omg can't type this morning
<GrandPa-G> I am trying to do an install of pear and get error dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-NW8Pyy/0-zeroc-ice-utils_3.6.3-1000_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<GrandPa-G>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/slice2html', which is also in package zeroc-ice-compilers 3.6.2-stretch-51-gba6baa6-2
<vfw> holycrunchitz: systemctl status apache
<cfhowlett> GrandPa-G, pear????
<holycrunchitz> I think that's what I was looking for
<GrandPa-G> cfhowlett: yes, it is for mail for php
<GrandPa-G> i have tried apt-get -f install and I get this (and a few other like it) errors.
<holycrunchitz> erg
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Whasamatter?
<holycrunchitz> vfw can't get apache to tell me what's wrong. all my vhosts are down
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Did you see any errors?
<holycrunchitz> vfw no. that's the problem
<vfw> holycrunchitz: how about /var/log/apache/error_log
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Let us take a look:  systemctl status apache |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> ... send URL
<holycrunchitz> the apache error log is empty
<holycrunchitz> just getting the other
<xela> hi - i'm getting fsck errors after clean umount of the partition. I mean: mkdir /test; mount /dev/xxx /test; ls -al /test; umount /test; fsck /dev/xxx -> xxx contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<holycrunchitz> http://termbin.com/dllm
<holycrunchitz> vfw none of what i'm seeing for errors is very descriptive
<xela> the filesystem is ext4, and the partition table is GUID. But a clean umount shouldn't avoid such errors at fsck ?
<GrandPa-G> if I see "10 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 7 not upgraded." what is the next step I should take?
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Let us take a look:  systemctl status httpd |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Can't remember which it is...
<holycrunchitz> vfw http://termbin.com/dllm
<holycrunchitz> also service not found
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Not running?
<holycrunchitz> yeah
<vfw> holycrunchitz: start it.
<holycrunchitz> no error
<holycrunchitz> silent failure i guess.
<vfw> holycrunchitz: systemctl start apache
<GrandPa-G> vfw: should it be apache2?
<holycrunchitz> vfw http://termbin.com/b8qs
<holycrunchitz> yes. thank you GG
<holycrunchitz> sorry cup of coffee number one over here
<holycrunchitz> XD
<lesshaste> how can I change the default audio track in a video?
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Let us take a look:  systemctl status apache2 |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> lesshaste: kdenlive
<GrandPa-G> I need help with dns-nameserver and network-manager not picking up values from interfaces file.
<holycrunchitz> for the record, my apache logs just say AH00016: Configuration Failed over and over
<holycrunchitz> is there a way to narrow it down?
<GrandPa-G> holycrunchitz: have you tried sudo apache2ctl configtest?
<vfw> holycrunchitz: lynx --dump localhost
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Does it say "Unable to connect"
<GrandPa-G> holycrunchitz: are you using certs?
<holycrunchitz> i don't have lynx installed
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Or replace localhost with IP-address
<holycrunchitz> i am using certs
<holycrunchitz> apachectl says config ok
<GrandPa-G> don't know if this helps, but look at http://www.randomhacks.co.uk/apache-2-4-failed-to-start-ah00016-configuration-failed/ towards the middle
<vfw> holycrunchitz: sudo apt-get install lynx
<holycrunchitz> but wget localhost returns connection refused
<holycrunchitz> apache is not running
<BluesKaj> GrandPa-G, try adding the nameservers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , just ignore the warning in that file
<holycrunchitz> what about php config?
<holycrunchitz> can i test my php.ini?
<holycrunchitz> could that cause this?
<Southern_Gentlem> holycrunchitz, there is something in your configs thats bombing
<holycrunchitz> yes
<vfw> holycrunchitz: You can only test php if you get apache2 running.
<holycrunchitz> i need to narrow it down
<Southern_Gentlem> so remove one by one and test
<holycrunchitz> 9i thought maybe a bad php setting. i changed some stuff in php.ini yesterday.
<holycrunchitz> I've been working on trying to get our postfix working
<holycrunchitz> haven't even changed stuff in apache in over a week
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Something broke it.  Can you nail down a time when it quit?
<Southern_Gentlem> so most likely its in you php
<holycrunchitz> yesterday is the earliest I noticed
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Restart apache2 and look again.
<vfw> holycrunchitz: systemctl status apache2
<vfw> holycrunchitz: What version of Ubuntu?
<GrandPa-G> BluesKaj: I have them in the interfaces file, but will try head file as well. How can I see what it current is?
<vfw> holycrunchitz: lsb_release -r
<holycrunchitz> http://pastebin.com/uZJP3Tw3
<holycrunchitz> that's from the restart
<holycrunchitz> 16.04
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Look at the logfile again.
<vfw> holycrunchitz: cat /var/log/apache2/error_log |nc termbin.com 9999
<holycrunchitz> AH00016: Configuration Failed
<holycrunchitz> over an over
<holycrunchitz> no need for a termbin
<vfw> holycrunchitz: sudo strace -f apache2ctl start
<holycrunchitz> strace isn't helpful
<holycrunchitz> the output is super verbose and I've picked it over a couple times
<thresh> ppf, pseudonymous, speaking about the apt issue I had before, it seems like it's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1649959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1649959 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "unattended upgrade of apt kills running apt-daily job" [High,Fix committed]
<thresh> so, not the ppa
<vfw> holycrunchitz: http://flaz.biz/2015/08/apache-wont-start-with-a-generic-ah00016-configuration-failed/
<pseudonymous> thresh: interesting - I came across it on a regular workstation install.
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<holycrunchitz> vfw. i have to go to work soon, and if we don't get this first, thank you for your help
<vfw> holycrunchitz: Ok
<vfw> holycrunchitz: http://flaz.biz/2015/08/apache-wont-start-with-a-generic-ah00016-configuration-failed/
<elGALLO> if I reinstall Ubuntu, will I lose my RAID 0 setup?
<pavan> how to uplod image in chat
<pavan> i am using xchat-gnome in ubuntu
<holycrunchitz> I have to go to work. site still down
<holycrunchitz> :'(
<pseudonymous> pavan: to the best of my knowledge. You can't, you'll have to upload the image to some service, then link it
<pavan> ok
<elGALLO> if I reinstall Ubuntu will I lose my RAID 0 setup?
<elGALLO> pavan like imgur, puush,
<pavan> elGALLO  what it is
<elGALLO> imgur.com  puush.me
<elGALLO> upload your image, either site will give you a link, then you can cut and paster the link here
<pavan> oks
<pavan> thanks elGALLO
<LordNelthon> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu with lvm on luks with boot inside the encrypted container. I'm installing the grub manually (with efi support), but I'm getting the following error on boot: http://pastebin.com/V63qHuMr . I followed this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/729673/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-with-encrypted-boot
<klanka> need help installing cannon MX450 series printer
<klanka> cups problem?
<h1n1> hello peoples
<zykotick9> LordNelthon: <sidenote only> that seems like a LOT of work, for minimal benefit (having /boot encrypted)...  are you _sure_ it's worth it?  best of luck.
<LordNelthon> zykotick9:
<LordNelthon> it does not make the system more secure against the vector attack?
<zykotick9> LordNelthon: i'm not sure what "the vector attack" even is... so i couldn't say.
<Southern_Gentlem> LordNelthon,  no not really
<sruli> in /etc/crypttab after uuid i put "none luks,discard" this is for ssd, what do i put for regular hdd?
<LordNelthon> sruli: dont use the discard, it tells the system to use the ssd trim
<sruli> LordNelthon: just "luks none" ?
<LordNelthon> sruli: yes, but pay attention to the order. first none to tell that there is no key to open and then the luks
<sruli> LordNelthon: typo, yes thanks
<sruli> i have an error when updating initramfs, "w: possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1.bin" for module i915_bpo" same line again with file skl_guc_ver6.bin what are those files, how do i fix?
<LordNelthon> zykotick9: it's when someone changes the unencrypted boot partition content to compromise your system when you boot it normally. but since grub would need to be in the unencrypted efi partition if the boot p. is encrypted, Southern_Gentlem is right, if anyone knows how to do it in one way knows the other way too and it's not that harder to justify
<Southern_Gentlem> LordNelthon,  how are they going to do that
<Southern_Gentlem> without escalated
<Turbo_1111> hello
<LordNelthon> I have two separate disks, hdd and ssd with partitions encrypted in both. Does anyone know how to not have to type a password twice on boot (once for each partition in separate drives)?
<sruli> on the subject of encrypted boot, is there a way to encrypt it on a dualboot (win+ubuntu) with no password needed for booting win?
<sruli> LordNelthon: is using a key inside the root partition to mount the other partition accaptable solution for u?
<LordNelthon> Southern_Gentlem: After the research I have made, I think it's really hard to do and even some exploits would be needed, but it's not impossible. I don't know how to do it, but it's seams plausible.
<jamesrleimer> morning
<LordNelthon> sruli: I tried that and it did not work, because there is no guarantee that the root filesystem is mounted when you need the key for the second drive.
<sruli> LordNelthon: what is the second partition? why not add the script to mount it after boot finished
<LordNelthon> sruli: I think you don't need the key if the boot is outside an unencrypted volume (someone correct me if wrong)
<snadge> i installed updates on my laptop... ubuntu 16.10, and now its stuck at loading initial ramdisk
<LordNelthon> sruli: The second partition is just the /home so it should work, but maybe there is an easy way, I don't know
<sruli> LordNelthon: didnt follow from the start are you talking about using the password for boot to open root?
<snadge> removing quiet splash doesn't seem to achieve anything.. if i edit the rescue option and add init=/sbin/upstart .. then it will boot into recovery mode
<snadge> i broke systemd maybe? :/
<sruli> LordNelthon: in that case if its not open do you get to a gui login screen at all?
<LordNelthon> sruli: The crypttab just opens the volumes and then fstab mounts it. That's why the key in the first one might not work
<LordNelthon> sruli: Since both have an entry in crypttab the system asks twice for password, so always reach login after that. With the key in the first one I have not tested yet, but all articles point to what I said previously.
<uruk7> hello I have ubuntu 16.04 software ubuntu center doesn't work
<sruli> LordNelthon: put the key in the crypttab file, "sdX_crypt      UUID=xxxxx  /path/to/keyfile  luks"
<uruk7> can yuo help me
<ledeni> uruk7, what you try to install?
<sruli> uruk7: please state the exact problem you have
<LordNelthon> sruli: When crypttab opens the encrypted volume it mounts the partitions right away with the information in fstab? If not, there is no path to the key file yet
<sruli> LordNelthon: not sure, but it should know where the keyfile is as soon as it tries to mount, try it.. see how it goes
<sruli> LordNelthon: is it 2 phisical drives or just partitions?
<bobofezza> yo bros
<LordNelthon> sruli: 2 physical drives, 1 luks volume in each. I'm going to try. In a few minutes I have the feedback
<sruli> LordNelthon: why dont u use lvm turn both drives into 1 LV, this way you will only need 1 luks
<LordNelthon> sruli: Since one is SSD and other HDD, the HDD it's for home to store files, I think it would be hard to make this separation
<sruli> gotcha
<sucode_> i
<sucode_> i want to contribute to linux kernel; where should i start; is there any specific irc chennal for that
<yeeve> hey chat, trying to use rsyslog to get apache error/access logs but my current setup uses apache vhosts with their own logs. Is this just complicating it all if I'm just going to push it all to a single server?
<pseudonymous> sucode_: they use mailing lists to coordinate work. And while I wouldn't want to discourage you, they won't hold your hands on getting started.
<vfw> yeeve: nfs
<sucode_> pseudonymous: why is it so ?
<yeeve> nfs? (as in network-file-system/samba?)
<pseudonymous> sucode_: why they use mailing lists or why they won't hold your hands ?
<vfw> yeeve: Yea, maybe a possible alternative?
<sucode_> pseudonymous: no irc why ?
<yeeve> vfw, my main concern at the moment is adding extra steps for nothing, if I have 10 split logs which are going to be pumped into rsyslog remotely, I might as well pump all the error/access logs into 2 files (instead of 10)  so the rsyslog setup is easier (new to all this so trying stuff out)
<pseudonymous> sucode_: I guess they feel IRC is a bad medium. Mails allow longer, more thought-out responses because, unlike IRC, twitter, slack, telegram etc there is no need for an immediate response. Also, IRC, like twitter, have some limits on message length, again discouraging deep discussion.
<vfw> yeeve: Just seems simpler than having multiple copies of the same file.
<sucode_> pseudonymous: would u give me some link (mailing list, to get started)......
<yeeve> Ok so I'll change apache first so it's just 2 files and then I'll worry about the rsyslog steps. I just wanted to make sure no one in chat was going to correct me and show me an easier way to handle multiple files in rsyslog
<vfw> yeeve: Either way is ok.... one may be easier for you, that's all.
<xxxx> hi. yesterday i download ubuntu 16.04 lts, put in a 500hd computer with 4 partitions (80g "/", 380G /home/, 4G swap , 4g empty) for trying to fix a boot problem... cannot turn off: in the final process, the ubuntu logo just freezes and fo nothing else until i turn off manualy but i think important updates cannot install well and the display broken last week... any ideas?
<xxxx> fo > do*
<vfw> yeeve: But that's just one persons opinion.
<yeeve> I value your opinion more than my own at this point :) cheers vfw
<vfw> xxxx: Tell us more.   Boot problem?
<pseudonymous> sucode_: https://kernelnewbies.org/ML has some info. The front-page even mentions an IRC channel where other newbies hang out (purportedly). Though I got to say - kernel development requires that you're self-driven, not relying on a ton of help from others
<xxxx> boot for saying = cannot turn off
<vfw> xxxx: So you've yet to install grub?
<xxxx> i click shut down, shut down again... and the final ubuntu logo just freezes
<uruk7> i can not install ffmpeg
<xxxx> i intalled the last 5 times
<vfw> !info ffmpeg | uruk7
<ubottu> uruk7: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 1350 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<xxxx> the problem are from the first ubuntu download and delete windows
<sucode_> pseudonymous: i like helping myself; thanks after all
<sruli> uruk7: what error do you get when installing? did you try from command line or only software center?
<xxxx> vfw: gonna install grub and try again, come back in a minute
<vfw> xxxx: I'm not sure we udnerstand the exact nature of your problem.  Please tell us more or restate more clearly the problem you are having.
<pseudonymous> sucode_: no problem. Remember; the key to getting going is to find small problems (maybe look for small bug-reports) and to find some way to easily test (find a quite on booting a small VM in kvm directly from a kernel image). That way, you have a mission and a way of testing your progress
<vfw> xxxx: I was only speculating about grub.  You said you had trouble shutting down?
<xxxx> i shut down the software (ubuntu) and in the end, the ubuntu logo, just freezes and that's it.. i have tu shut down with the power button
<sucode_> pseudonymous: thanks for your guidance
<vfw> xxxx: Power it back up agan.  Open a terminal and issue command:
<vfw> xxxx: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<vfw> xxxx: reboot again.
<xxxx> done. nothing
<xxxx> but i try whit the grub first, come back
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all. Is it only me who experience plasma crashes when uses the search in the start menu?
<xxxx> vfw: i'ts something weird.. yesterday, after install ubuntu.. when ask me to remove the installation device and press enter never turn on again, just the blue light of the computer and i do nothing else than go to sleep the full night
<xxxx> *all night long
<sruli> how do i check what is the latest kernel available on 16.04
<OerHeks> sruli, uname -a # if you run 16.04 now
<vfw> sruli: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> or take a look at launchpad
<sruli> dont want to check what i have installed, just want to know hwat the latest is
<OerHeks> sruli, lolz, lazy kid
<sruli> OerHeks: where on lunchpad?
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic xenial | sruli
<OerHeks> sruli, you know perfectly how to find it, i am not your google,
<ubottu> sruli: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.53.56 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<xxxx> i think is: sudo apt update (??????)
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.30.3 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<vfw> sruli: apt-cache policy linux-image
<nacc> sruli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<sruli> thanks
<yeeve> with rsyslog.conf and `*.* @rsyslog.server.co.uk:514` I'm not getting a %programname% for the kernel/syslog bits, is there a way to tell rsyslog to send a default programname via rsyslog.conf?
<ikonia> default program name ?
<yeeve> ikonia, on the server I'm using $programname% with logged -t "name" to push into a log called name.log but syslog/kernel stuff isn't been written. If i remove my rules I get syslog.log with ALL the bits in a single file (not bad but I would like syslog.log kernel.log and apache.log etc)
<yeeve> I'm half tempted to setup a super simple version just pumping everything into it's own %hostname%.log file which rotates daily. I can prob filter kernel/syslog/apache stuff using some parsing tool
<Sujay> hi guys
<LordNelthon> sruli: it works with the key inside the first volume! yeah
<Arpit> hi all
<sruli> LordNelthon: great
<phos1> I am trying to upgrade to php 5.6, php -v shows php 5.6, but php info on my website shows 5.5 still. I am running Ubuntu 14.04.5
<Arpit> i have upgraded my laptop to ubuntu 12.04 from windows... now today i tried to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 and packages were downloading ... i left for some time and when i came back trying to og in getting the " GNU GRUB Version 1.99-18ubuntu1" can you please help me to get out of it... i am completely new to ubuntu
<yeeve> phos1, are you using mod_php or php_fpm?
<Arpit> i have upgraded my laptop to ubuntu 12.04 from windows... now today i tried to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 and packages were downloading ... i left for some time and when i came back trying to og in getting the " GNU GRUB Version 1.99-18ubuntu1" can you please help me to get out of it... i am completely new to ubuntu
<nacc> !patience | Arpit
<ubottu> Arpit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phos1> yeeve: mod_php
<yeeve> phos1, does this return anything? `apachectl -M | grep php`
<nacc> phos1: what's the package you installed to upgrade to 5.6?
<phos1> yeeve:  php5_module (shared)
<phos1> nacc: sudo apt-get -y update
<phos1> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<phos1> sudo apt-get -y update
<phos1> sudo apt-get -y install php5.6 php5.6-mcrypt php5.6-mbstring php5.6-curl php5.6-cli php5.6-mysql php5.6-gd php5.6-intl php5.6-xsl php5.6-zip
<yeeve> you may have to do something like a2dismod php5 && a2enmod php5.6
<phos1> Ops sorry about multi line
<nacc> phos1: ah, so not ubuntu's packages :)
<ikonia> yeeve: interesting, so it's the "prefix" you're missing in the log ?
<Arpit> ok thanks ubottu.. i was trying to search but doesnt understand which option to choose
<nacc> phos1: but what yeeve said is probably right, to enable the 'correct' php module
<phos1> Ok, I’ve never done that command, is it just as he said?
<yeeve> ikonia, it seems so but the default syslog/kernel stuff just get generally pushed to rsyslog via the *.*, with apache I'm using logger so I can supply the name/tag via -t
<yeeve> phos1, you'll need root/sudo but it should just work
<yeeve> I had the same issue moving from 5.6 yo 7.0/7.1
<phos1> yup I have that. trying it
<nacc> phos1: i think so, but not done it myelf
<ikonia> yeeve: can you not assign a standard syslog event eg: .warn to your application events ?
<phos1> Looks promising, rebooting
<phos1> Fail!
<yeeve> ikonia, I'm super new to all this, you mean like `*.warn server.address.co.uk:514`
<yeeve> phos1, fail?
<nacc> and why did you reboot to test an apache change
<phos1> Yeah, it came back with “Restating web server apache 2 …. Fail"
<phos1> nacc: It told me to: To activate the new configuration, you need to run:
<phos1>   service apache2 restart
<nacc> phos1: oh, not reboot, restart
<ikonia> yeeve: well not quite, that will send all warning events (not a bad thing) but you need to define lets say...apache 404 (just for example) as a warn event, so that it's logged as a *.warn event
<yeeve> phos1, `apache2ctl configtest` might show something helpful
<ikonia> yeeve: that way it's using a standard priority, which may work better than using logger -t
<phos1> rebooting whole server...
<ikonia> yeeve: (I don't know - I'm suggesting as I've not got a syslog host running application events in front of me)
<yeeve> ikonia, that's fine dude I'll keep looking. I'm using the logger command because it seems like a nice/clean/easy way to push apache logs and can be undone easily. if I could using logger for syslog and kernel messages I probably would :P
<phos1> that worked thanks!
<ikonia> yeeve: I'm pretty sure you can do it without logger, I'm pretty sure I did it last year for apache (funny enough) for a php based application
<yeeve> ikonia, I think I can but I've got 20+ vhosts setup each logging to it's own error and access log so instead of changing (read: breaking :P) everything, I'm just using the logger. I might try get it all using the rsyslog.conf stuff though but I think it means I need a single error.log and access.log for all my vhosts to share
<Arpit> upgradation from 12.0 LTS to 14.04 LTS crashed.. on log in getting the "GNU GRUB version 1.99-18ubuntu1" with couple of options.... how to get out of this screen ? thanks
<ikonia> yeeve: nah, you can do it with multiple log files, that I'm sure of
<yeeve> ikonia, I can but it seems messy/complex, my ideal (at the moment at least) is to keep everything simple and with as few moving parts as possible. (once I'm comfy with the setup I'll try consolidate it all, plus I have 5+ servers to go through so I'll build my experience up soon enough)
<yeeve> I appreciate having someone to talk it through with. I'll bare what you've said in mind and aim to do as much as I can via rsyslog.conf :)
<ikonia> yeeve: use an include directory and just drop per app / per vhost syslog.conf files in
<ikonia> yeeve: you'll find it very modular and easy to manage individual applications with different logging needs
<yeeve> ikonia, that's a great idea, I like that. bit of leg work up front but I could integrate it into my vhost setup scripts to make it smooth
<ikonia> yeeve: if you leverage config managment tools, puppet/chef/ansible/bcfg2/something you'll find it easy to template and deploy too
<yeeve> ikonia, nooooo that's too much too soon :p (read: i'm lazy xD) I've considered it and I try to keep up with the terms/names but for now I don't setup/configure enough for it to seem viable. My server setup is generally a script to setup/lockdown, one to setup apache and one to setup mysql and that's it :P
<maracha> PRIVMSG #ubuntu: hi
<eeight> is software center down (ubuntu 16.04) ????
<eeight> or deprecated!?
<eeight> just installed ubuntu 16.04 to show to my boss that our game could be in the ubuntu store = boom nothing
<OerHeks> eeight, no, why?
<xangua> eeight: gnome software is the new software centre apparently
<xangua> eeight: did you enable the partner repositories
<eeight> a fresh install of ubuntu 16, there's an icon a the quick launch bar for ubuntu software, but no applications are shown....
<OerHeks> Did you update?
<xangua> eeight: it takes some time to load
<eeight> it is a fresh install and enable automatic update while installing
<eeight> it's been 5 mins come on
<xangua> Terminate gnome software, run apt update and try again
<eeight> I can see Editor's Picks, but no thumbnails (...) no titles, nothing
<eeight> gnome software == ubuntu software ?
<diverdude> Hi. I need to copy a 250G file from one mount point to another. I would like to be able to see the copy speed while it is being copied (mb/s). What would be the best and fastest tool for this?
<yeeve> diverdude, rsync -avzP /src/file /dst/ should do the trick
<yeeve> (avz not always needed for local copies but it never stops me, and -P will give you the progress which should show transfer speed)
<yeeve> also if rsync is stopped half way with the -P on it will pick up where it got stopped (i think, not 100% sure but I think that's correct)
<eeight> @xangua: no luck
<Guest34048> mate >> unity
<diverdude> when copying a large binary file with dd what is the optimal blocksize?
<LordNelthon> when I try to do cryptsetup luksClose it says it's busy, but I know that everything is unmounted
<alpha_tester> i have an r7-250x and i dont know which driver to use with 16.04 help if you know thanks
<xangua> eeight: sorry I was updating, i don't really get the decision of including gnome software and KDE boutique in LTS releases
<ikonia> LordNelthon: there is more to a device being in use than mounted
<OerHeks> xangua, it should work, odd
<sruli> LordNelthon: whats the output of "lsof /dev/mapper/<cryptdevice>"
<xangua> eeight: even when I have the partner repository enabled, it won't show KDE, gnome software seems to prefer to offer gnome related software
<sruli> xangua: have you enabled thord party repo?
<xangua> sruli: always do
<jeffree> in pulse audio volume control, under input tab, by 'port' I can select between 'Internal Microphone' and 'Microphone (unplugged). I am using a laptop. Can anyone guess why 'Microphone (unplugged)' is receiving audio? There is nothing plugged into the mic input jack.
<xangua> OerHeks: it works, but why would Canonical choose something that won't offer or even show software from it's partners?
<OerHeks> xangua, no clue, i start with installing synaptic
<elliott> __________████████_____██████
<elliott> _________█░░░░░░░░██_██░░░░░░█
<elliott> ________█░░░░░░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░█
<elliott> _______█░░░░░░░███░░░█░░░░░░░░░█
<elliott> _______█░░░░███░░░███░█░░░████░█
<xangua> Haven't installed synaptic, trying to learn to use apt better
<Bipul>  I have question, If i am compressing my .pdf files into zip via zip -r command, then i hope it should easily open at windows
<nacc> Bipul: what is your question?
<xangua> Bipul: or you could just install 7zip in windows
<quup> Bipul: yup, that should be fine  (just don't expect to save much space since pdfs often contained compressed data already)
<quup> Bipul: but for just bundling up files .zip is usually best if you want to share with windows
<Bipul> Yes, i just wanted to make sure it works on windows if i compressed the files on Linux terminal via zip -r file.zip files*
<ipwn> hi, how an eee more concretely on a inspiron mini how do i set the proper resolution? do i have to change Xorg settings? eg. i want to put OS screen fitting monitor screen but at default using lubuntu is not well
<xangua> ipwn: did you try Lubuntu monitor settings?
<azooz> hello
<ipwn> xangua, no,that option is avail after installation?
<ipwn> also i keep getting a error when i try to install Lubuntu w encryption
<ipwn> is it normal?
<ipwn> i read about a distro that is more lightweight than Lubuntu called "icebuntu" or "spri linux" but it seems its abandoned, their site do not work
<bluefox83> ipwn: try dsl (damn small linux)
<ipwn> i did swapoff on Lubuntu but i get another error complaining its not able to install w encryption
<ipwn> i know DSL
<ipwn> but Lubuntu works fine on eee or inspiron mini computers?
<ipwn> bluefox83,
<MotherMGA> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 16.10.  I normally use chromium browser and a few months ago my system updated to Chromium 53, which has a known bug: NET::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED
<MotherMGA> I switched to a PPA that has Chromium 54, which doesn't have that bug, but I'm constantly getting "Aw Snap" errors where the browser simply crashes.
<MotherMGA> I've since switched to a Chrome PPA, but I'm still getting "Aw Snap" crashes.
<sruli> in ubuntu-mate using Mutiny menu, how can i cahgne the icon of a custom launcher?
<MotherMGA> Is Chrome/Chromium just totally busted on ubuntu? whats going on?
<GrandPa-G> I am trying to run an apt-get purge, (or any other apt-get) and get error "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GrandPa-G> " and list. How do I fix this so I can go on?
<elGALLO> if I reinstall Ubuntu 16.04.1 server will I lose my RAID 0 setup?
<ikonia> elGALLO: no
<uruk7> i can not install ffmpeg
<uruk7> in ubuntu 16.04
<Epx998> Is there a single command that returns the number of cores a system has?
<vfw> !info ffmpeg xenial | uruk7
<ubottu> uruk7: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 1273 kB, installed size 1887 kB
<vfw> uruk7: What seems to be the problem?
<i_and_i> MotherMGA.. i dunno Chromium, but it sound you better downgrade back to the stable version, if possible
<vfw> uruk7: Are you getting some sort of error?
<MotherMGA> i_and_i: stable version is 53, which has the net transparency bug, which breaks 20% of all sites in existance
<uruk7> vfw error of dependences libavcodec57 don't instaled ....
<i_and_i> how bout the version before that one?
<MotherMGA> I guess I can look for 52. let me see
<i_and_i> i use Firefox myself
<i_and_i> aight:)
<uruk7> and software ubuntu center doesnt work
<vfw> uruk7: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<vfw> uruk7: Tell us if you get errors...
<devslash> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop last night and it installed correctly but I'm having an issue with Grub. I already had Windows 10 on it (sda3). I created sda4 as a Bios Boot partition sda5 as the root partition as sda6 as swap. Is it possible to install grub to sda4 partition ? During the installation when I was setting up the partitions, I didn't have a BIOS boot partition at first and the installer warned me about that so I created the 1GB
<devslash> BIOS boot partition
<i_and_i> uruk perhaps you could use the Synaptic Package Manager instead
<i_and_i> for ffmpeg
<uruk7> vfw -> http://pastebin.com/raw/MvXKaUHH
<SleePy> I have mdadm, and I notice that a resync is occurring, but I don't see any drives having been removed. stat shows "2 near-copies [4/4] [UUUU]".  I'm thinking that some cron task kicked off and has it doing a verify.  I can't find anything in roots crontab nor do I see anything in /etc/cron.* stuff.  Thoughts?  Ubuntu 16.04.1
<adamm9> e.net
<vfw> devslash: So it's not booting for you?
<ikonia> SleePy: you think wrong
<sruli> devslash: have you used luks or unencrypted?
<ikonia> SleePy: it's probably just lost state, so is doing a resync
<devslash> unencrypted
<devslash> vfw if i choose the boot menu at boot up and select the linux partition it boots into Ubuntu
<devslash> but grub doesn't appear to be installed
<SleePy> ikonia: Well checking the smart status yields no results, so just maybe a timeout or something that caused the system to drop the disk and then readd it?
<ikonia> SleePy: unlikley
<vfw> devslash: install grub to sda
<vfw> devslash: (not a partition)
<devslash> I tried. unfortunately im not in front of the computer so i cant tell you what the error was
<SleePy> ikonia: So should I worry.  Just trying to dig into why.  The system auto-rebooted over midnight for some reason.  Wasn't a power loss.
<uruk7> i_and_i synaptic doesn't download
<ikonia> SleePy: no need to worry
<ikonia> probably just the unclean shutdown
<SleePy> I've had issues with this system doing auto reboots since I built it.  Can't find the reason.
<SleePy> Thinking the PSU or motherboard since the OS shows no indication or no data is written before it reboots, just logs up until the reboot and then the system showing it booting.
<i_and_i> hmm
<compdoc> SleePy, how does SMART look?
<i_and_i> it's a must-have
<uruk7> i_and_i?
<SleePy> compdoc: All disks pass
<i_and_i> uruk perhaps you have not set all the right repositories ?
<vfw> uruk7: sudo apt install libavcodec57 |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> uruk7: SHow us resulting URL
<compdoc> SleePy, sometimes they pass even though there are a few reallocated or pending sectors
<compdoc> but you only need one reallocated or pending sectors to screw it up
<uruk7> http://termbin.com/ypjd
<UNIm95> Hi. Can someone help me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/860934/mate-purple-icons-after-reboot
<SleePy> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/wpAvPVuY
<compdoc> SleePy, perfect
<SleePy> All 4 disks related to the current raid rebuilding.  I have 2 other disks in a raid 1, but those are not rebuilding or rebuilt already (SSDs for OS)
<compdoc> PSUs, and older motherboard can develope bad caps
<uruk7> vwf --> http://termbin.com/ypjd
<SleePy> System is 2-3 years old, but I haven't checked the caps
<vfw> uruk7: sudo apt-get -f install |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> uruk7: https://www.devmanuals.net/install/ubuntu/ubuntu-16-04-LTS-Xenial-Xerus/how-to-install-libopenjp2-7.html
<uruk7> vfw --> http://termbin.com/p0gk
<vfw> uruk7: Follow link above - the part pertaining to 16.04
<vfw> \\
<Arturo> helloo
<Arturo> I just installed ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, I need some help installing kde :)
<wafflejock> Arturo, why not just install kubuntu? you want unity too?
<Arturo> wafflejock: I tried kubuntu, it works great but I want to have the main OS
<nacc> Arturo: also, why specifically 14.04.1 (rather than say 14.04.5 or even 16.04.1 at this point)
<wafflejock> Arturo, you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nacc> Arturo: what do you mean by "main os"?
<wafflejock> also second nacc
<Arturo> main distro
<nacc> Arturo: you mean you want to try the default Ubuntu?
<Arturo> yep
<MonkeyDust> Arturo  http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<nacc> Arturo: kubuntu is a supported flavor of ubuntu
<nacc> Arturo: all the same packages, etc., just different default install
<wafflejock> Arturo, yeah you would want to be on the latest point release of 14.04 even if you don't want to jump to 16.04 but 16.04 is LTS as well (quite a bit of changes though)
<Arturo> I know, but I just wanted to install ubuntu with kde, I'd like to use the plain ubuntu, which one do you guys have?
<nacc> IMO, ubuntu with kde = kubuntu, or might as well
<Jakey3> what is the best way of securing a production server
<Jakey3> is ssh with ssh-key enough
<Jakey3> does double hop help
<wafflejock> Jakey3, depends on what's open and what's installed
<nacc> Jakey3: that 'secures' ssh -- doesn't mean your server is secured
<Arturo> wafflejock: so do you recommend me to jump to 16.04? I heard it has only 9 months of updates
<nacc> Arturo: that is incorrect
<xxxx> again.. ubuntu doesn't turn off, doesn't reboot
<nacc> Arturo: 16.04 is also an LTS (so 5 years)
<wafflejock> yeah !lts
<Arturo> oki
<wafflejock> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<Jakey3> wafflejock, nacc, what would you recommend if a lamp stack was on the server
<Arturo> so... if I install 16.04 how can I install KDE on it? I know kubuntu exists but I'd like to try ubuntu :)
<wafflejock> Jakey3, there are no silver bullets to security but look at the various services you have running and can google about general linux hardening or hardening of those services to help keep things more or less locked down
<nacc> Arturo: i mean, i'd suggest installing 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Arturo> btw that's the one I have, 16.04 LTS
<nacc> Arturo: at which point you now have kubuntu, hence my point
<wafflejock> Jakey3, I like to at least have fail2ban running to block IPs that are knocking on the SSH door too much but really depends on the particulars of what you're running how you should secure that
<MonkeyDust> Arturo  as suggested above: sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<nacc> Arturo: the only reason to go that route than to just insall kubuntu is if you want to try unity (or some other flavor) simultaneously
<wafflejock> Jakey3, for example if you're running wordpress on the stack would look into hardening that as well
<Jakey3> wafflejock, agreed
<Jakey3> what about a double hop
<akik> Arturo: there's a long lasting bug when going the ubuntu (unity) way to kde
<akik> Arturo: it's best the you install kubuntu. it's 100% as ubuntu as anything else
<Jakey3> ]with the second server only alowing ssh from the first
<Jakey3> ]server ip
<Arturo> ok, I'll use kubuntu
<Arturo> just curious what flavor do you have?
<wafflejock> Jakey3, not really familiar with that technique of mitigation but locking the connection to particular IPs is a good idea, on AWS they have a firewall config where you can set that up in a web interface which makes it easy to fix if your IP changes
<akik> Arturo: i'm using kubuntu 14.04
<nacc> Arturo: everyone runs whatever they want to, not really relevant in the support channel
<Arturo> nacc: lol
<Jakey3> yep
<Arturo> akik: thanks
<Arturo> I have a question since I'm new to linux, if I learn the commands for ubuntu, would they be useful for the future for kali linux?
<Arturo> or other distro?
<wafflejock> Jakey3, if you're using SSL/https would make sure you look into disabling any protocols that are known to have vulnerabilities too, you may also want to consider using ntop or something similar to monitor traffic on the server, can help to see if the server is unexpectedly talking to someone a lot
<maracha> yes
<maracha> they are the same (bash)
<Jakey3> wafflejock, yep thanks
<fajker>  f
<imtershaaker>  f
<hellohelo> I'm not sure if anyone from yesterday is around
<hellohelo> but I just switched to a ssds with a fresh install, and migrated a lot of my old setup to the new ssd
<hellohelo> with apt-clone, etc... but making sure everthing ran correctly, I did apt-get update and apt-get -f install
<hellohelo> and this happened: http://pastebin.com/dfTMAZ1k
<hellohelo> and an internal error system dialog popped up. what should I do to clean this up?
<Jakey3> can anyone see a problem with With wrt Workspaces, a potential alternative would be to run a small linux instance on aws VPN into it and then vpn &  ssh (with keys) into the the production server. On the server being ssh'd into only allow ssh connections from a specific server with firewall management?
<_AxS_> hey all -- ive got an ubuntu 14.04 box that's failing to configure networking.  my interfaces file is complex (two bonds, some bridges) but it all seems straight-forward and i can't find any errors.  The big issue i have right now is i can't find any info on how its failing.
<_AxS_> is the detailed activity that 'networking' does logged anywhere?
<hellohelo> no one's around huh?
<wlp1s1> nope
<MonkeyDust> hellohelo  keep your question in one line an repeat it every 10-15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<wafflejock> _AxS_, good to include what your lsb_release -a info is since logging I believe is different with systemd vs before but this may help https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager/Debugging
<i_and_i> hello i cannot help, but i have read your error report
<_AxS_> wafflejock: is NetworkManager what parses /etc/network/interfaces ?  i thought it used its own config
<i_and_i> it looks like some packages need to be installed first
<xangua> Is it normal a black screen after OEM install?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xangua> MonkeyDus I booted fine the very first time into the temporal OEM user and now booted into a black screen but I can see the cursor
<xangua> Does that still counts as "black screen"?
<wafflejock> _AxS_, yeah always a bit fuzzy for me too pretty good explanation in the answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/1786/what-is-the-difference-between-network-manager-and-ifconfig-ifup-etc
<_AxS_> wafflejock: ok thanks, so as i thought, NetworkManager is not being used here.
<yocs0000> hi! I have a very old laptop, I was wondering which flavour of ubuntu could work well on it. Just to surf internet, use emails and edit on google doc. Or is it better too install android or chromium OS?
<MonkeyDust> yocs0000  lubuntu
<wafflejock> _AxS_, ifquery might help, haven't used it myself I don't think http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ifup.htm
<minitrue> or ubuntu+i3 and uninstalling some stuff
<_AxS_> wafflejock: thx, will look into it
<yocs0000> MonkeyDust: tried that in the past .... did not really get into it .... still a bit too heavy, and no real advantage. Anything lighter?
<nicomachus> yocs0000: lighter than lubuntu?
<nicomachus> maybe ubuntu server...
<xangua> this is what I got after reboot (first OEM temporal account worked with no issues) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IwxuWKKd/irccloudcapture57276515.jpg
<wafflejock> yocs0000, is there android for x86?
<yocs0000> wafflejock: yep .... well, there was
<wafflejock> yocs0000, my guess is the worst part of the experience of trying to browse the web on old hardware will be having a GPU and acceleration or not for video
<yocs0000> nicomachus: yes ....
<yocs0000> wafflejock: yes
<akik> wafflejock: look into remix os
<wafflejock> akik, interesting thanks
<ioria> xangua, using AHCI not IDE in bios, right ?
<yocs0000> MonkeyDust: nicomachus: lubuntu has quite hefty reuirements http://lubuntu.net/
<ikonia> no it doesnt
<xangua> ioria: what should I use? I restored BIOS setting to detail so don't currently know
<ikonia> yocs0000: define "light"
<ioria> xangua,  in SATA menu
<wafflejock> yocs0000, yeah think the problem is browser itself needs lots of RAM etc
<ioria> xangua,  AHCI
<MonkeyDust> !mini | yocs0000 or try this
<ubottu> yocs0000 or try this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wafflejock> yocs0000, the system underneath doesn't really need much
<ioria> yocs0000, hefty ? lubuntu ?
<ioria> yocs0000, what's your specs ?
<yocs0000> ioria: compare it to puppy linux or macpuppy ....
<yocs0000> ioria: toshiba nb305
<ioria> yocs0000, oh, yes then check Kolibri http://kolibrios.org/en/
<yocs0000> ioria: http://www.toshiba.co.uk/discontinued-products/toshiba-nb305-106/
<ioria> yocs0000, kidding
<wafflejock> yocs0000, my browser is using 4.4G right now...
<yocs0000> ioria: actually ....
<ioria> yocs0000, lubuntu with fluxbox should be ok tho
<yocs0000> ioria: I will try ....
<ioria> yocs0000, ok
<nicomachus> wafflejock: ram usage from your browser absolutely depends on how much is available.
<nicomachus> yocs0000: have you considered expanding that out to 2gb ram?
<nicomachus> should be cheap.
<yocs0000> I would have preferred something very web based ....
<yocs0000> nicomachus: yep ....
<nicomachus> and that would be a huge improvement in performance
<ioria> in this case, the atom is the issue i'am afraid
<nicomachus> right
<nicomachus> that architecture is just touch to work with
<nicomachus> s/touch/tough/
<yocs0000> nicomachus: yes I think so ioria ....
<yocs0000> currently windows 10, what a pile of crap ....
<ioria> yocs0000, it runs ?
<sun45261> hi guys, I accidentally deleted my /etc/defaults/hostapd file
<sun45261> anyone knows how to restore it?
<nicomachus> wow, it runs windows 10??
<sun45261> i tried reinstalling the hostapd package via apt but still lost
<nicomachus> !restore | sun45261
<nicomachus> oops
<nicomachus> !recover | sun45261
<ubottu> sun45261: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<sun45261> I deleted it because i messed it up and thought deleting it would cause hostapd to generate a new clean one
<sun45261> so recovering the messed file wont help much
<sun45261> :/
<xangua> ioria: keeps showing the same message, this is a gigabyte BIOS
<yocs0000> ioria: yep
<yocs0000> nicomachus: yes
<nicomachus> that's impressive.
<nicomachus> sun45261: just create a new one
<xangua> After changing to AHCI
<nicomachus> touch /etc/defaults/hostapd
<ioria> xangua,  oh...
<sun45261> nicomachus but the default one wasn't empty
<yocs0000> have been running it like a year .... I really hate it and it is so slow ....
<sun45261> will that cause a problem?
<nicomachus> sun45261: what were you using the hostapd for?
<nicomachus> sun45261: creating a wifi ap?
<sun45261> yes
<nicomachus> sun45261: use this guide to setup a new one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint#Setup_hostapd.2C_port_forwarding.2C_haveged.2C_and_dnsmasq
<ioria> xangua,  AHCI was selected, when you installed the OS ?
<yocs0000> how is this kolibri ioria?
<sun45261> nicomachus: ty i'll give it a try
<ioria> yocs0000,  ridiculous
<nicomachus> sun45261: ##networking could be helpful here as well
<nicomachus> not my forte.
<ioria> yocs0000,  no offence
<xangua> ioria: no, I restored to defaults settings and ide was selected, booted without issues into OEM temporal account a few days ago
<xangua> Used it for half a day, installed additional software, updates
<yocs0000> ioria: no no I never heard of it before .... is it like an experiment?
<ioria> xangua,  i think you need it enabled while you install ... but i could be wrong ...  the hd is ok ? the sata cables ? the ports ? have you tried switching ?
<ioria> yocs0000,  no experiment .... just very basic
<allard-alfa> hi there
<sun45261> nicomachus: thank you very much
<xangua> ioria: no, I was reading I might need a new cable but hope the HDD is OK... Computer was turned off since February
<nicomachus> sun45261: np
<allard-alfa> guys, I feel alone :c
<NoImNotNineVolt> ...
<nicomachus> allard-alfa: the guys in ##chat would love to chat with you.
<allard-alfa> okay)
<ioria> xangua,  i see ... i'd try a new install with AHCI
<blazeme8> hi, how do I found out how long a package will remain available in apt-get?
<ioria> blazeme8, meaning ?
<MonkeyDust> blazeme8  with apt show
<MonkeyDust> blazeme8  like    apt show firefox
<akkonrad> I've created script that replaces some conetnt of file with passed argument
<blazeme8> Hmm that works MonkeyDust but not exactly like i mean
<akkonrad> but when trying to trigger that script with ssh, it complains that something is not defined
<Ben64> blazeme8: then explain what you mean
<xangua> ioria: everything seems to be OK inside, just some dust... Since February
<blazeme8> ioria: I would like to find out when specific packages will be removed from apt-get due to age
<akkonrad> I get error: sed: -e expression #1, char 20: unknown option to `s'
<blazeme8> Ben64: ^
<xangua> I got a new message now
<nicomachus> akkonrad: check with ##bash
<Ben64> blazeme8: packages don't get removed from an ubuntu release
<ioria> blazeme8, ah.... no idea sy
<blazeme8> Ben64: aren't versions of packages removed periodically?
<Ben64> that's up to the mirror
<blazeme8> Ok, so for the official mirror?
<MonkeyDust> blazeme8  what makes you ask that?
<blazeme8> MonkeyDust: I have a project that builds against a somewhat old version of a package, and am deciding if i should port it to build against a new version or continue on
<ioria> xangua, which is ?
<ioria> akkonrad, wrong sed command i guess
<nicomachus> blazeme8: probably better to port it anyway to future-proof.
<blazeme8> nicomachus: you're right, though that task competes with other priorities...
<xangua> ioria: could not write /var/cache/debconf/config.dat-new: read only filesystem
<Ben64> requiring an outdated version of something probably isn't the way to go
<nicomachus> blazeme8: /shrug
<nicomachus> oops
<ioria> xangua,  that on boot ?
<akkonrad> ioria, I'm asking on bash already - command is fine when called in certain circumstances .
<blazeme8> Yep
<blazeme8> thanks guys!
<xangua> ioria: the same error in my last pic, with that additional line
<ioria> xangua,  i have a /var/cache/debconf/config.dat   (root rw - r-r) but not  config.dat-new ....
<josdotso> Is there a place for Ubuntu Cloud questions ?
<Bruto> Alguien que hable español
<Pici> !es | Bruto
<ubottu> Bruto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xangua> ioria: sorry that was now the exact error, I'm already booting into live xubuntu with AHCI enabled
<phos1> I am running into an issue where a script will be running, and it will just suddenly fail with internal server error. No logs in apache logs, no errors. Just internal server error. It’s Ubuntu 14 LTS on Amazon e2c. Any ideas?
<ioria> xangua,   so you can check the permissions on that file
<phos1> I have been fighting with it for days and am totally stuck
<ioria> xangua,   but read only not a good sign
<Bruto> funciono gracias..
<nicomachus> !es | Bruto
<ubottu> Bruto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<josdotso> Anyone a PXE-booting expert? :)
<xangua> ioria: right now the installer says(translated from Spanish): error while copying files to HDD
<ioria> xangua,   i see
<xangua> ioria: error 30, read only system '/target/bin'
<xangua> Says the cause might be a bad disc :-\
<ioria> xangua,   time for a smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<ubuntu136> hi
<ioria> xangua,  maybe the iso, tho
<ioria> xangua,  check it and the media
<thecha> if you got systemsettings / drives and create a new drive with format and encrypt it in ext4 then how save is this encryption?
<thecha> is this pretty good privacy?
<xangua> ioria: pastebin.com/2A6nG0SK
<xangua> I've used the same USB to install both ancient and my new laptop (Lubuntu and Ubuntu)
<ioria> xangua,  not an expert of this, but not PASSED
<ioria> xangua,  no sorry yes
<xangua> Says just "Passed"
<ioria> xangua,  can you try another hd on that system ?
<xangua> Another port or HDD? ioria just have this one
<ioria> xangua,  another disk, i mean :(
<ubuntu136> why my ubuntu one can't run?
<xangua> ! Details | ubuntu136
<ubottu> ubuntu136: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<xangua> :-(
<ubuntu136> why my ubuntu one can't run? ubuntu 12 .04 lts
<wafflejock> ubuntu136, http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<xangua> ubuntu136: there is no more Ubuntu one, for files at least
<nicomachus> xangua: there is an account signin thing because of snaps
<nicomachus> it's awful
<nicomachus> and "supposedly" a "bug"
<ikonia> nicomachus: has that finally been confirmed now ?
<nicomachus> ikonia: I know it exists, idk if the bug is confirmed. I've seen some its a bug, some say it's a feature
<nicomachus> seen some say*
<nicomachus> or at least a necessary evil
<giany> hi, how can I make an apparmor profile persist after reboot?
<ikonia> it shouldn't drop the profile on reboot
<scw-aa> hi, looking for some help on how to add a keypair from puttygen in windows onto my user in ubuntu xenial
<pseudonymous> Hi - does anyone know of any programs for creating cheat sheets fairly easily  ?
<ikonia> scw-aa: you need the pagent daemon
<ikonia> the same as windows
<ikonia> scw-aa: however - you could just use ssh and not use putty and load it as a key
<ikonia> pseudonymous: cheat sheets ?
<giany> ikonia: for some reason after I reboot the profile is not found here : /sys/kernel/security/apparmor/profiles
<ikonia> giany: it won't be in sys
<ikonia> giany: sys is dynamic
<ikonia> giany: you should have it on the physical hard disk for loading
<Jakey3> how secure is amazon workspaces compare to openvpn into a ubuntu server?
<pseudonymous> ikonia: yea - I'm getting back into emacs more. But the extra key combos I'll need to remember to be proficient are more than I can just expect to remember straight off the bat- Hence I want a cheat sheet to remind me
<scw-aa> i meant as in, i already added a keypair to root, then i added a new user with adduser new, now i'm wondering how i will stick the keys onto my ubuntu vps
<scw-aa> the ones i generated on windows with puttygen
<ikonia> pseudonymous: any text editor will do it
<scw-aa> i should be able to ssh in as root and add it into the users directory somehow yes?
<ikonia> scw-aa: root is disabled by default
<Michael-Dot> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9cg8ZXscw-bVGtpRjREbFYzZDA
<ikonia> Michael-Dot: ?
<nicomachus> uhh... free crash bandikoot?
<nicomachus> except it's probably more malicious than that
<OverCoder> Hey guys
<OverCoder> I've been setting up inteface bonding
<OverCoder> The bond0 interface goes up, and cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0 shows good stuff
<OverCoder> but, no access to neither internet nor local network
<OverCoder> here's my config https://pybin.pw/XImaXin8
<_AxS_> OverCoder: what's it plugged into?
<OverCoder> what's plugged?
<_AxS_> OverCoder: the nic's youre bonding together
<OverCoder> One is internal wifi, named wlp4s0, and Ethernet, named enp2s0
<_AxS_> OverCoder: OH.  yeah you can't do that.
<_AxS_> OverCoder: you can't bond random interfaces.
<OverCoder> :O
<OverCoder> can I bond two wifi interfaces?
<OverCoder> I can do two wifis
<_AxS_> maybe, though bonding will generally baulk if their "line" speeds differ, and since that can vary a lot with wifi...
<OverCoder> how much is a lot
<OverCoder> basically is the same ISP, same signal strength, same everything, except connection max speed, and of course, different networks
<OverCoder> I mean ping should be very similar
<_AxS_> OverCoder: well, my link jumps up and down to 50% of its line speed over the course of a minute, just sitting on my desk here
<_AxS_> Oh, the other thing is, you can't bond two different networks together.
<OverCoder> o
<_AxS_> bonding is specifically for combining two physical links on the same ethernet network.
<OverCoder> so basically my approach is all wrong
<nicomachus> yes
<OverCoder> I just have to internet connections, want to use them together
<OverCoder> eh
<_AxS_> I think so yes.  You might want to look into "multipath"..
<nicomachus> OverCoder: but why....?
 * OverCoder googles
<OverCoder> nicomachus: because I hvave two internet connections
<nicomachus> oh well that explains it
<Ben64> make them both ethernet
 * nicomachus throws his hands up
<OverCoder> Ben64, each on their floor
<OverCoder> can't put cables
<OverCoder> nicomachus: explains what
<_AxS_> OverCoder: so here's the thing -- most tcp traffic cares about the route it follows, so a tcp session will usually want to come back on the same ip address it went out on.  this is generally not an easy thing to do if you're trying to load balance all of your internet usage.
<OerHeks> "basically is the same ISP" makes me wonder what the benefit would be
<_AxS_> OerHeks: i'm guessing he wants to use these two 10Mbs links to get an effective 20Mbps or something like that
<ikonia> it's not going to work
<ikonia> as they will be different ISP's
<ikonia> so you're not going to be able to do anything like ecmp to re-assmble packets IF they where split
<scw-aa> overcode why not use them separately?
<ikonia> why use two
<ikonia> just accept the limitations of your connectivity at that location
<uruk7> i dont have ubuntu software center how to get it?
<scw-aa> well, failover or something having 2 connections can have its uses
<scw-aa> but using 2 as one, i dont see the point in that
<skomorokh> Hiya... any idea how updating from 16.04 -> 16.10 might have messed up my DNS? resolv.conf has the right 127.0.1.1 (probably dnsmasq?) and "dig somelocalname" works fine and reports 127.0.1.1 as the server it got the ip from. But "ping somelocalname" fails the lookup as does ssh and nfs.
<ikonia> scw-aa: failoer - totally over the top for a home machine
<skomorokh> Or in general where ping and ssh might get their DNS from that would differ from host and nslookup and dig?
<nicomachus> OverCoder: I just see no benefit in that whatsoever
<ikonia> more effort to maintain
<OverCoder> _AxS_: yeah I see but I want to uh
<nicomachus> too much work for 0 payoff
<OverCoder> _AxS_: put a download manager and seek all the speed
<ikonia> OverCoder: not going to happen
<ikonia> OverCoder: you have 10mb - thats what you've got
<OverCoder> it happens on Windows
<scw-aa> didnt know it was a home con
<ikonia> it really didn't
<nicomachus> OverCoder: then use a download manager that grabs files from alternate sources to increase speed. Using 2 connections isn't going to help
<OverCoder> ikonia: I have TWO internet connections
<OverCoder> and TWO wifi adapaters pointing at TWO different routers
<ikonia> OverCoder: yes, I gathered that, hence why I said not going to happen
<OverCoder> why
<nicomachus> !info axel | OverCoder
<ubottu> OverCoder: axel (source: axel): light command line download accelerator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11-1 (yakkety), package size 49 kB, installed size 141 kB
<scw-aa> you cant add two 10mbps connections and expect them to work like 1 20mbps xdd
<OverCoder> nicomachus: wat
<OverCoder> scw-aa: ikonia, do I just go switch to my dual-booted windows and show you that ._.
<nicomachus> OverCoder: it's a download manager that uses multiple sources to download file parts from different sources, and speed up the download.
<OverCoder> It's basically load-balancing the connections randomly over two interfaces
<ikonia> OverCoder: it's not
<nicomachus> if you want to speed up downloads, do it that way. adding 2 10Mbps connects together won't do anything.
<OverCoder> nicomachus: yes but does that automagically work without any sort of load balancing on linux
<ikonia> OverCoder: it may bond but you will not get the speed you seek
<nicomachus> OverCoder: yes.
<ikonia> it doesn't work like that
<OverCoder> :o
 * OverCoder tries things
<OverCoder> sec
<ikonia> OverCoder: you can't use bonding for that
<_AxS_> OverCoder: layer 2 load balancing is only to help with the server-to-switch.  for what you want to do , you need to do it layer 5 or higher
<scw-aa> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> OverCoder: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/speed-your-downloads-axel
<OverCoder> nicomachus: I just ran axel, with both internet connections
<OverCoder> uses one internet only
<nicomachus> OverCoder: it's only going to work over one connection....
<OverCoder> _AxS_: scw-aa, either me describing my problem wrong or something
 * OverCoder googles something
<nicomachus> that's what I've been trying to tell you
<nicomachus> and we don't need all the /me does somethings
<OverCoder> nicomachus: and what I've been trying to tell you all the time is that I *did* load balance that
<OverCoder> on Windows
<heston> how should I go about troubleshooting my ubuntu 16.04 ubuntu installation? It tends to completely freeze up when using google maps
<_AxS_> OverCoder: but windows didn't load balance this by making a virtual interface that bonded two real ones.
<ikonia> OverCoder: you've not
<ikonia> OverCoder: you've bonded an interface and you think you're load balancing
<ikonia> OverCoder: you can bond interfaces but it will not use both pipes like that
<OverCoder> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/523076551/dispatch-the-internet-faster
<OverCoder> I used Connectify Dispatch
<_AxS_> OverCoder: that would be a layer4 or layer5 solution. you need a linux version of that
<OverCoder> ikonia: fine. why wouldn't it
<OverCoder> If we have two separate connections, what's wrong with routing each on an interface
<OverCoder> what's a layer4 layer5
<scw-aa> the guys face in that dispatch infomercial had me sold
<NoImNotNineVolt> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model
<NoImNotNineVolt> osi layers model
<_AxS_> OverCoder: that you do not understand the OSI network model and what each layer does, is the issue as to why you don't know why it doesn't.
<ikonia> OverCoder: what is the default route on your machine with two cards
<ikonia> OverCoder: explain that - and think about it
<NoImNotNineVolt> you can't understand networking without understanding osi
<OverCoder> ikonia: why would there be a default route
<OverCoder> why not randomize per connection
<ikonia> OverCoder: there has to be
 * OverCoder reads on OSI
<ikonia> OverCoder: how would your machine know to go to "the internet"
<ikonia> (if there wasn't a default route)
<OverCoder> ikonia: right, so you're very basically trying to tell me that I haven't been merging my internet connections for the past year on Windows and grabbing a fancy download speed over my download manager
<OverCoder> okay.
<ikonia> OverCoder: not with the way you said (bonding two cards)
<_AxS_> OverCoder: no, we're saying that what you're doing to do that is at the application level, not at the physical / link / ip level.
<ikonia> OverCoder: it's technically possible - just not with the way you are saying you are doing it
<uruk> how to install in ubuntu 16.04 ubuntu-center --> http://pastebin.com/raw/ZfFpqHvB
<scw-aa> OverCoder: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model
<OverCoder> whoops I lost my connection for a while
<OverCoder> yeah I'm back
<OverCoder> ikonia: let me google what does "bonding" exactly means, but all I know is that Connectify Dispatch was doing something on the software level
<NoImNotNineVolt> a randomizing default route would be a great way to make an admin's head explode :P
<eiger> who did 9/11?
<OverCoder> I just connect to different wifi networks, start it, and it all works
<ikonia> OverCoder: thats a an application
<ikonia> OverCoder: you said earlier you bonded interfaces in windows
<ikonia> OverCoder: they are two very different things
<DArqueBishop> !ot | eiger
<ubottu> eiger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_AxS_> OverCoder: right - its an application-level thing, not something low-level like bonding.
<ramsub07> why doesn't my system time change when I use VPN ?
<_AxS_> ramsub07: ?
<nicomachus> ramsub07: because your system isn't moving....
<OverCoder> wouldn't just connectify dispatch *bond* interfaces? I thought it does os
<_AxS_> OverCoder: no.
<OverCoder> so *
<OverCoder> aw
<ramsub07> nicomachus, _AxS_: whats the difference between me going to a place and using a VPN ? I'll be using their public IP, DNS etc..
<OverCoder> So what can I do to achieve a similar effect on the *application level*
<scw-aa> You can bond 2 interfaces just fine but your os would have no idea what to do with it properly
<nicomachus> ramsub07: you wouldn't be using their public IP.
<ikonia> OverCoder: use an application
<OverCoder> I uh, I don't really care whichever the way I combine my internet connections, I just want them combined, however.
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, there's nothing stopping an application from creating a virtual interface which handles its own routing over other existing interfaces.
<scw-aa> that's why you do it on a application level
<nicomachus> Your public IP would be whatever your VPN is
<OverCoder> ikonia: as if I found a single one for LInux
<scw-aa> it's pretty simple
<OverCoder> Linux *
<NoImNotNineVolt> OverCoder: if you want to do this yourself, you'll need to have some understanding of how to do it.
<OverCoder> scw-aa: hmm
<luca_> msg NickServ IDENTIFY Kalgon ErnestGulbis
<NoImNotNineVolt> just because something is an "application" doesn't necessarily mean its interacting at layer5.
<NoImNotNineVolt> luca_: time to change your password :P
<OverCoder> wait, I have some bunch of servers, with high speed internets. Can I just do some magic by setting up my own VPN and.. idk.. do something?
<scw-aa> well, along with the os that is just doing on a software layer wouldnt work alone i think
<ramsub07> my question is, if i move to London, my system identifies that and goes behind by an hour. But from Paris, if I connect to a VPN at london, that doesn't happen
<ramsub07> could someone explain me this?
<scw-aa> becuase using a vpn wont change your system time
<NoImNotNineVolt> OverCoder: it's not clear what you're asking. yes, it is possible to set up a vpn and "do something" over it. that's not the same as bonding multiple nics.
<nicomachus> ramsub07: right. because your system knows where you are, but anyone seeing your public IP would think you are wherever your VPN is pointed to.
<scw-aa> its redirecting traffic
<nicomachus> ramsub07: regardless, this is really a question for ##networking not #ubuntu
<NoImNotNineVolt> i disagree. it's more a question about how ubuntu automatically sets your timezone.
<NoImNotNineVolt> clearly not be geolocating your public ip, it seems.
<NoImNotNineVolt> s/be/by/
<scw-aa> it doesn't?
<NoImNotNineVolt> it doesn't automatically set your timezone?
<nicomachus> NoImNotNineVolt: no, you do that on install. and then can change it with tzdata
<scw-aa> i meant as a answer to your Q
<ramsub07> when i am not connected to internet, why don't i see change in time ? Why does it happen only after connecting to the net?
<nicomachus> Ubuntu never does it "automatically"
<scw-aa> it doesnt by geolocating?
<NoImNotNineVolt> so then it seems ramsub07's system has been compromised, as his timezone setting changes when he changes timezones.
<skinux> How long should it take to install Ubuntu Xenial via USB?
<phr33k3r> skinux took me about 30 mins for usb install of ubuntu mate
<_AxS_> is it the system timezone that's changing? or something in i.e. firefox?
<nicomachus> NoImNotNineVolt: compromised is a strong word, and probalby the wrong one
<NoImNotNineVolt> ramsub07: your clock doesn't run without an internet connection? your system sounds very broken.
<skinux> I would be installing with Unity.
<scw-aa> depends on the usb, but all from 10 to 30?
<scw-aa> usb / hdd
<ramsub07> NoImNotNineVolt: i'm using 16.04 and clock works without internet
<nicomachus> NoImNotNineVolt: getting very close to FUD territory
<ramsub07> i didn't mean that
<ramsub07> i meant it doesn't get updaed without internet
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: Stop speaking nonsense
<NoImNotNineVolt> what does "updated" mean to you?
<skinux> I believe my USB drive is USB 2.0.
<ramsub07> NoImNotNineVolt: are you a bot?
<scw-aa> xd
<chalcedony> my husband's computer is only seeing part of the keys on the kepboard, so  he can't log in. on Ubuntu 16.04 - we tried with two ps2 keyboards
<NoImNotNineVolt> i don't think i am. but if the value displayed on your clock is changing as time passes, then your clock is updating.
<scw-aa> chalc, clarify please
<ikonia> it's really simple
<NoImNotNineVolt> do you mean that your clock isn't synchronizing with ntp servers if you don't have an internet connection?
<ramsub07> yes
<scw-aa> what do you mean with seeing part of the keys
<skinux> Right now, I need to try to find unneeded software that's installed and remove it, but it may come down to just reinstalling. I've used almost all 100G of Ubuntu partition is my problem.
<_AxS_> NoImNotNineVolt: is that because you were programmed without the knowledge that you're a program?
<ikonia> your clocks time zone is set by your time zone, ntp queries servers for that time zone
<ramsub07> _AxS_: XD
<nicomachus> ^
<ikonia> using a vpn does not change your time zone
<NoImNotNineVolt> _AxS_: this is entirely possible. i'm a fan of pkd novels :P
<ramsub07> ikonia: how does my timezone gets identified at first?
<ikonia> so you're asking a time server for your correct timezone time over the VPN and it's reporting back your correct time
<ramsub07> is it using GPS?
<z999> how can i find out the version i have?
<tgm4883> ramsub07: IP address
<NoImNotNineVolt> ramsub07: ntp, network time protocol, requires network connectivity between a client and the server.
<ramsub07> tgm4883: no
<ikonia> ramsub07: geo location normally
<tgm4883> ramsub07: yes
<scw-aa> as i said it doesn't but it depends on how the site you are visiting handles your connection info
<ramsub07> tgm4883: if IP address, why not when i'm using a VPN ?
<ramsub07> that's my question
<wedgie> it doesn't ask for a timezone. It gets the universal time and then your system displays it offseted by the proper amount for your timezone
<ikonia> dhcp servers will often issue time zones
<tgm4883> ramsub07: it's trivial to say "if using a VPN, don't update time"
<ikonia> or time servers with the time zone set
<ikonia> I should say
<nicomachus> again, this is definitely a ##networking question at this point
<ramsub07> how do you indentify?
<z999> how can i find the ubuntu version i have?
<scw-aa> lets put it this way, there is more then 1 way to do it
<nicomachus> z999: lsb_release -a
<nicomachus> z999: or cat /etc/issue
<abhishek> hi
<abhishek> any ideas on this http://askubuntu.com/questions/861085/possible-missing-firmware?
<x01>  
<ikonia> this better not be the intel one again
<z999> are there trojans for ubuntu?
<ikonia> abhishek: why do you post a question in askubuntu then expect IRC to answer it
<scw-aa> xd
<chalcedony> evn trying with a PS2 keybord, it doesnt see alphaneumeric key presses - he can't log in
<ikonia> x01: there can be exploits and risks, yes
<nicomachus> abhishek: found by googling the error message: http://askubuntu.com/questions/811453/w-possible-missing-firmware-for-module-i915-bpo-when-updating-initramfs
<z999> are there such a thing as trojans for ubuntu?
<ikonia> I knew it would be the intel one
<ikonia> it's a warning - ignore it
<scw-aa> z999, it's not as easily infected as windows but yes it does exist
<z999> ok
<skomorokh> How do ping and ssh look up domains? It seems not as simple as just /etc/resolv.conf as I have the correct DNS there and host/dig work but nothing else seems to?
<tgm4883> why wouldn't there be trojans for ubuntu?
<morf> z999: sure there is pretty much malware for any vulnerability ...
<ikonia> z999: there are risks and exploits, defining a "trojan" is hard
<ikonia> ssh look up domains ??
<ikonia> skomorokh: give me an example of your problem
<uruk> i can't install nothing with apt-get can you help me?
<wafflejock> z999, so long as you use trusted repositories you're not likely to have malicious software in there but there will always be bugs and therefore potential attack vectors
<ikonia> uruk: explain the problem
<x01> uruk: apt-get install **package**
<skomorokh> ikonia: I upgraded from 16.04->16.10 and now my local domains (resolved by my router as returned via dhcp) fail to work. eg. ping and ssh can't look them up. Weirdly, host and dig resolve them fine. ping and ssh can access the ip directly.
<vfw> z999: Short answer: Possible but extremly rare. ;)
<NoCode> Getting some weird error where if I hover my mouse over maximize icon on any program, the window kinda jumps around like it wants to maximize but it's already maximized.
<ikonia> skomorokh:your local domains - so not internet domains
<skomorokh> ikonia: /etc/resolv.conf has 127.0.1.1 (presumably dnsmasq) I changed it to use 192.168.2.1 and confirmed via dig that dig now uses that, they both look up fine there.
<ikonia> skomorokh: yeah, thats not how it works in ubuntu
<skomorokh> ikonia: correct. Internet domains work, leading me to believe it is somehow using some other dns.
<ikonia> skomorokh: did you see the line in /etc/resolv.conf that says ** do not change this file by hand **
<ikonia> or words to that effect
<abhishek> ikonia, what's the issue in that? :)
<ikonia> abhishek: issue in what
<wedgie> skomorokh: ''nmcli device show <your network device name> | grep DNS''
<abhishek> nicomachus, I read that but as mentioned I installed both still the same error.
<nicomachus> abhishek: it's not an error, it's a warning. it can be ignored. as people are now telling you on Stack Exchange.
<skomorokh> wedgie: It's showing the correct one.
<nicomachus> if my removal request for the duplicate hasn't gone through yet, that is...
<skomorokh> ikonia: Yes, I realise resolvconf or network-manager will overwrite that file, but have successfully made transient changes there in past
<ikonia> skomorokh: it's more than just overwrite it
<ikonia> skomorokh: if a config file says "don't do this" actually in the file, and you do it - you're asking for a problem
<tgm4883> skomorokh: in your resolv.conf file, does it also list a search domain?
<tgm4883> skomorokh: alternatively, are you able to ssh/ping with the FQDN?
<skomorokh> tgm4883: nope, just a nameserver line
<skomorokh> tgm4883: i can ssh/ping the ip directly.
<wedgie> skomorokh: i don't know. I've had trouble with this kind of thing before. It'll get stuck on some nameserver that is not the first one in the list and keep using it. I don't know what to do about it or get it to tell me what it's preferred one really is. I ended up solving my particular problem by manually setting DNS servers in network manager :/
<chalcedony> hope im not bothering you. my husband is unable to login on his ubuntu 16.04 LTS - its a recent upgrade from 14.04 on his desktop. the computer is not seeing part of the keys, with ps2 or USB. can anyone help please?
<tgm4883> skomorokh: you can ping/ssh when it's set to 127.0.1.1 by using the FQDN?
<skomorokh> tgm4883: nope, it fails to resolve.
<tgm4883> hmm
<skomorokh> tgm4883: weirdly, dig and host can use 127.0.1.1 just fine to resolve that same name into the proper ip
<skomorokh> tgm4883: so dnsmasq or whatever is working fine-ish
<nicomachus> chalcedony: what do you mean it's not seeing part of the keys?
<skomorokh> tgm4883: and ping and host are happy with that ip.
<tomreyn> chalcedony: when you hit ctrl-alt-f1 and get the textual login prompt there, can you use all the keys there?
<chalcedony> nicomachus, it sees arrow keys and caps
<tgm4883> skomorokh: sounds like your dhcp server might not be pushing all the right options
<Snarg> Hi, does anyone have a few minutes to help me with some problems with basic apt-get and repository preferences?
<chalcedony> i don't know. wonder if it will see ctrl alt
<chalcedony> will try it thanks :)
<nicomachus> first thought is that the layout got changed somehow and just needs reverted
<scw-aa> do anyone actually like vim? xd
<wedgie> scw-aa: yes.
<Snarg> sure
<skomorokh> tgm4883: interesting... my dhcp server is just dnsmasq on lts.  I have a file, /etc/dnsmasq.d/localnames where I do things like address=/visibly/192.168.2.1
<tomreyn> chalcedony: when you say it sees arrow keys and capital letters only - what about numbers? also, is caps lock active by chance?
<Snarg> vim is a great way to learn movement keys for roquelikes ;)
<scw-aa> just seems so unlogical to me
<Snarg> that's because you're used to other paradigms
<wedgie> Snarg: I found nethack to be a great way to learn movement keys for vim :P
<nicomachus> Snarg: what's the issue?
<skomorokh> scw-aa: the logic is that those keys are where your fingers already are :)
<chalcedony> tomreyn, nicomachus - ctl-alt f1 worked, but typing d e  got me ^E^H
<scw-aa> assuming you know where my fingers are
<Snarg> nicomachus:thanks! I am trying to install DCSS 0.19 on a PocketChip , as per instructions here
<Snarg> http://crawl.develz.org/download.htm
<tomreyn> chalcedony: hit left and right hand CTRL and ALT (ALT GR) keys several times, then try again.
<nicomachus> Snarg: ok, and did you get an error?
<Snarg> sources.list is properly updated
<Snarg> yes.
<chalcedony> scw-aa, love vim - try #vim
<Snarg> went through several cycles of purger/remove, try again, etc.
<nicomachus> Snarg: what was the error? please pastebin and link here. best to just do the whole thing
<chalcedony> tomreyn, left and right ctrl and alt - what is GR?
<Snarg> nicomachus: can't easily paste bin, this little machine moves real slow, can't run full browsers well, am typing from real computer.
<CodeHunterEx> I am running Lubuntu 16.04 and I have dual monitors.  How can I have each monitor as a separate screen, or extended screen?
<tomreyn> chalcedony: you should have two ALT keys, one left and one right of the space bar, those are the ones i mean.
<nicomachus> Snarg: <command> | nc termbin 9999
<chalcedony> tomreyn, ok yes thanks :)
<nicomachus> !pastebinit | Snarg or install this
<ubottu> Snarg or install this: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wafflejock> CodeHunterEx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/MultiDisplay
<Snarg> Ok installing pastebinit, thanks
<tomreyn> chalcedony: so did this fix the input issue?
<chalcedony> tomreyn, its not seeing anything now when i type d
<scw-aa> anyone have any experience with online.net vps
<chalcedony> (on usb keyboard)
<tomreyn> chalcedony: hmm maybe you really have a broken keyboard there? can you try in your bios or at the grub boot prompt?
<tomreyn> chalcedony: alternatively try a different OS or live usb / cdrom if you have any
<tomreyn> chalcedony: this is not a wireless or battery powered keyboard by any chance?
<scw-aa> anything good to automate updates and cleanup in ubuntu server?
<nicomachus> scw-aa: you can set it in cron
<chalcedony> tomreyn, i have both ps2 and usb keyboards (wired in)
<scw-aa> true
<tomreyn> chalcedony: oh you have two separate keyboards, not just one keyboard with both connectors?
<scw-aa> was thinking as in something like http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Wajig_Overview.html
<tomreyn> chalcedony: try the bios / grub prompt / live system / alternative OS approahc then, see if either keyboard works there.
<chalcedony> tomreyn, yes three actually. 2 ps2
<chalcedony> i will see what we can do, thanks for your help :)
<tomreyn> chalcedony: welcome. one possible explanation is that the ubuntu installer (or you accidentially) selected the wrong keyboard layout during installation. if so, reinstalling (and watching out for any keyboard layout options) is your easiest option.
<Snarg> nicomachus: ok sources.list - http://paste.debian.net/902433 apt-cache policy - http://paste.debian.net/902432 apt/preferences - http://paste.debian.net/902428 and finally the failed install command - http://paste.debian.net/902431
<tomreyn> chalcedony: ^ and yet another option would be to use the text graphics mini.iso installer instead of the default one, since there you can specify your keyboard layout precisely.
<nicomachus> Snarg: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Snarg>  nicomachus: oh crap, this is debian jessie... I thought this would be the same in ubuntu?
<nicomachus> !debian | Snarg
<ubottu> Snarg: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Snarg> and everybody in #debian was ignoring me... so I thought I'd try here :)
<nicomachus> sorry Snarg, we can't support debian here.
<chalcedony> tomreyn, they are regular standard keyboards i doubt he selected anything odd. it has been working ok for a few days
<syadnom> hi all, I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to boot from an external usb3 connected hard drive.
<Snarg> nicomachus: ok, thanks anyway, I guess I thought it might be similar enough. Oh well, have a nice day!
<syadnom> when booting, it moves the cursor down 1 line and then the cursor just sits.  It's like grub is dying before it even starts to put 'grub..' on the screen...
<wedgie> chalcedony: in the upper right do you have a selector for language/character map?
<chalcedony> wedgie, not sure. on the login screen?
<wedgie> yeah
<chalcedony> i dunno. ill look
 * PontifexMaximus greetz chalcedony
<chalcedony> PontifexMaximus, hi good to see you :)
<chalcedony> ok wedgie tomreyn - rebooting seems to have solved it. rebooting with the usb keyboard plugged in
<chalcedony> i walked over there and he's in
<Zeropedian> hi
<Sean_McG> hi
<xxxx> how can i configure my keyboard to a 115 letters? arrows doesn't work so any solution using those will be like nothing
<scw-aa> if i have set my ssh to a custom port to need to change the "ssh" var in fail2ban
<Sean_McG> I don't use fail2ban but I should... far too many unwanted connections from .cn
<foli> This it to notify the we are beginning maitenance on Canonical data centre firewalls.
<scw-aa> dont really see a reason to not use it
<heydenweb> quit
<syadnom> 'shoddy'
<syadnom> :p
<EdSantos754> Hi. Can someone please tell me which version of the nvidia gpu driver is available on Ubuntu 16.10?
<scw-aa> it's a baremetal from online.net tought it seemed cheap and i guess that's why
<Sean_McG> EdSantos754: packages.ubuntu.com
<EdSantos754> thanks sean
<scw-aa> had it freeze one me once already after installing ufw
<scw-aa> hard to do a hard reboot
<scw-aa> had*
<wafflejock> !info nvidia-current yakkety > EdSantos754
<wafflejock> !info nvidia-current yakkety
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.132-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<skomorokh> Still haven't figured out yet, but ya, 16.10 does change DNS stuff FWIW, in case anyone happens to stumble on this log https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-May/039350.html
<Sean_McG> oddd, I have nvidia-370 on my 14.04 box
<PontifexMaximus> In component restricted, is optional. <--- what does that mean?
<Sean_McG> maybe I have an external repo...
 * Sean_McG checks
<wafflejock> Sean_McG, think if you go into additional drivers you can get a newer version but the default "current" is older
<Sean_McG> wafflejock: I was right... I'm using the graphics-drivers PPA (EdSantos may want to check that out)
<wafflejock> Sean_McG, EdSantos754 yeah lots of other packages here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all looks like they go up to 367
<EdSantos754> 367.57 is the default one for 16.04
<energizer> What is "respawning" a service?
<EdSantos754> actually, let me check it
<EdSantos754> 367.57, it's correct
<EdSantos754> so it's the same version, if I got it right?
<Sean_McG> 370.28 is available in the graphics-drivers PPA
<Sean_McG> (which is what I'm using)
<vfw> energizer: respawning is just another way of saying restarting
<EdSantos754> can I use it on 16.04?
<EdSantos754> is it stable?
<EdSantos754> for you, I mean
<Sean_McG> probably, I don't have an issue yet -- I have a GTX1070
<vfw> EdSantos754: Yes, 16.04 is stable
<energizer> vfw: thanks
<vfw> !16.04 AAA
<EdSantos754> vfw, I meant the nvidia driver that sean is using
<vfw> !16.04 | EdSantos754
<ubottu> EdSantos754: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<EdSantos754> the nvidia driver available on the repositories is killing me
<vfw> EdSantos754: Oh.  Sorry.
<vfw> EdSantos754: I prefer the open source one
<vfw> EdSantos754: What's it doing?  (Or not doing?)
<EdSantos754> random crashes
<Sean_McG> yikes
<EdSantos754> It took me some days to figure out it was the nvidia drivers
<EdSantos754> tried ubuntu, opensuse and mint
<wafflejock> EdSantos754, you mean periodic system refreshes, it's a feature ;)
<EdSantos754> crashed on all of them
<EdSantos754> dual booted windows works fine
<EdSantos754> so it is not hardware
<EdSantos754> ah ah :P
<wafflejock> EdSantos754, which card?
<vfw> !nouveau | EdSantos754
<ubottu> EdSantos754: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<EdSantos754> gtx 960
<kk4ewt> EdSantos754,  ok so you should be supported by the newest nvidia driver
<vfw> EdSantos754: You could download from nvidia.com
<EdSantos754> atm I'm on mint (for the first time) and even the open source one is acting strange. When I start the computer, it says it's on software rendering mode, for some reason
<vfw> EdSantos754: But if you do, you'll need to re-install should you upgrade to a newer kernel.
<EdSantos754> :/ I'm almost a newbie
<EdSantos754> can't I just use a ppa?
<Sean_McG> vfw: I thought that was managed by DKMS?
<kk4ewt> Sean_McG,  not the nvidia.run
<vfw> Sean_McG: DKMS?
<wafflejock> dynamic kernel modules me thinks
<vfw> oh ok
<wafflejock> yeah ppas aren't really supported here so you're on your own or trusting ppa maintainer to help you
<vfw> So are we correct in assuming the driver modules we install from nvidia.com are *not* DKMS?
<wafflejock> not sure on the nvidia drivers, I know vbox has dkms drivers that will automatically get installed when the kernel gets updated but dunno with nvidia drivers how that works out
<vfw> Pretty sure that is correct.  At any rate, I've seen a number of folks here that prefer to download direct from nvidia.com
<Sean_McG> oh yeah maybe the non-packaged version is not dkms managed
<wafflejock> vfw, problem with that is then you have no easy way to remove
<vfw> wafflejock: Oh yea, you can remove it, but just not via the package manager.
<jamesrleimer> good evening
<EdSantos754> what does DKMS means? :P
<wafflejock> !ppa | EdSantos754  Sean_McG
<ubottu> EdSantos754  Sean_McG: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<arturo> hello
<Bashing-om> EdSantos754: Consuder : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/112992/en-us . nVidia recommends the 375 (beta) version driver for that card - available in our PPA .
<arturo> how can I set it up so when I right click an image it appears the set as background?
<Sean_McG> the games I have in Steam aren't overly demanding.
<EdSantos754> Bashing, "our"?
<EdSantos754> Ubuntu's?
<wafflejock> !dkms | EdSantos754
<ubottu> EdSantos754: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<Sean_McG> admittedly I probably could have settled with a 1060 but the 1070 was on sale
<EdSantos754> indies rule :P
<wafflejock> EdSantos754, basic gist is they are drivers that aren't a part of the kernel but get loaded into or out of the kernel (main core of the OS that talks to hardware)
<arturo> how can I set it up so when I right click an image it appears the set as background?
<wafflejock> arturo, from what context? like a browser or file browser?
<EdSantos754> ok, thanks wafflejock
<EdSantos754> I just didn't from which ppa the 375 version is available
<arturo> wafflejock: file browser, currently using Dolphin
<Bashing-om> EdSantos754: Yeah Ours ; background : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html .
<wafflejock> arturo, looks like this https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=10667
<energizer> Is service restart exactly the same as service stop ; service start ?
<EdSantos754> I can't open that link
<wafflejock> arturo, you'd need to add the right click menu option and then find a script for setting the background I think, not sure about the second part yet but that seems to do the first
<Bashing-om> EdSantos754: checking the link ,
<EdSantos754> keeps loading
<vfw> energizer: Supposedly yes, but I've had an instance or two when it just did not work and I reverted to stop and start
<EdSantos754> in any case, the nvidia driver I was getting on Ubuntu was the 367 one
<Sean_McG> oh, yeah foli mentioned Canonical was doing some firewall work
<Sean_McG> "lists.ubuntu.com took too long to respond."
<vfw> energizer: ... not sure what the problem was, and there may have been other circumstances that caused things to not work as I expected, but just sharing my experience....
<foli> Sean_McG: that's correct, probably is down right now
<energizer> vfw: thanks
<vfw> energizer: I should also point out that with systemd we now have start, stop, restart and status and status gives good information on what happend when a service starts or why it did not start.
<Bashing-om> EdSantos754: Well . I also can not connect .. and on the PPA I get " If we are in the middle of an update, Launchpad will be back in a couple of minutes. : . Maybe related . Will try again in a bit .
<energizer> vfw: unfortunately im using a computer with 14.04 atm
<vfw> energizer: Ok. Well, just something to look forward to.
<EdSantos754> Bashing, so it's an official ppa, but not the default one?
<vfw> energizer: procrastination *is* curable ;)
<energizer> hahaha
<Bashing-om> EdSantos754: The "https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa" was a consolidated/concerted effort from many fronts with ubuntu leading the way . Lots of support from many sources in the industry .
<EdSantos754> I see
<EdSantos754> I'll give it a try
<EdSantos754> thanks
<z999> i am trying to install ubuntu and i can not get to the bios
<Sean_McG> long answer to what seemed like a simple question I'm sure
<vfw> z999: Laptop or desktop
<vfw> ?
<z999> laptop
<compdoc> z999, you need to change something in the bios?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: probably due to the firewall maintenance
<z999> it will not recognize the usb
<vfw> z999: You have to watch closely, you should see instructions on the screen when it first comes on.
<z999> i thought i might have to switch it to boot usb
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Thanks ,, launchpad is back up at this time :)
<tgm4883> 2:57 PM <foli> This it to notify the we are beginning maitenance on Canonical data centre firewalls.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: cool
<vfw> z999: One thing you can do is alternate between Esc F1 F2 Del really fast as it starts
<z999> tried that
<compdoc> z999, some computers have a boot menu if you hit f11 at boot. Sometimes that will show you the usb stick. It can be different than f11, so you might have to look up your pc to see which key to hit
<z999> ok
<scw-aa> having some issues with ufw (i think) everytime i set it to enable it will tell me, you will interupt any ssh blabla, so i go on
<vfw> z999 or F10
<scw-aa> however after that my server stops responding
<Bashing-om> EdSantos754: " 375.26-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1  " in the referenced PPA . as well looks to be available for all supported releases .
<scw-aa> i did allow my ssh port
<scw-aa> and i can only get back if i do a hard reset (cut the electricity)
<scw-aa> help :s
<vfw> scw-aa: stops responding to ___________?
<scw-aa> everything basically
#ubuntu 2016-12-16
<vfw> scw-aa: local keyboard as well?
<scw-aa> yes, well "local"being the host website console
<arturo> wafflejock: hi, I'm reading this:  http://flexible.xapient.net/?p=461  but since i'm new to linux , this is chinesse to me, can you help me? I want to create a shortcut in the menu when right clicking an image to set it as the background
<Sean_McG> OK, dinnertime
<Bashing-om> EdSantos754: Anddd.. also " https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html " is back up .. an interesting read there .
 * Sean_McG wanders off
<vfw> scw-aa: You should elaborate on that a little more.
<arturo> oh
<arturo> hi, I'm reading this:  http://flexible.xapient.net/?p=461  but since i'm new to linux , this is chinesse to me, can you help me? I want to create a shortcut in the menu when right clicking an image to set it as the background
<scw-aa> as in what way, i'm renting a baremetal from a provider called online.com and i've set it up so far with fail2ban and wanted to get going with ufw before i went to sleep
<scw-aa> however after i installed it and enabled my ports
<scw-aa> it keeps freezing or whatever i should call it
<awdski> why do I only get a black screen when I do ctrl + alt+ F1?
<awdski> there's no area to login, just a completely black screen
<scw-aa> i execute sudo ufw enable, y then it stops responding
<scw-aa> so i tought i locked myself out somehow, but even the website console wont answer
<foli> The firewall maintenance is done now, all should be back.
<arturo> can someone help me?
<vfw> scw-aa: You just need to look at the firewall script and see what it's really blocking
<awdski> nevermind i found it
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | awdski
<ubottu> awdski: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vfw> Bashing-om: awdski said Ctrl-Alt-F1
<squinty> arturo, might want to ask in @kubuntu
<arturo> squinty: I thought this channel supported all flavors
<vfw> awdski: Do you see anything in the upper left corner?
<vfw> awdski: How about F2 and F3 and F4 and F5 and F6?
<scw-aa> vfw as in the tables? http://pastebin.com/jZNMCQ0S
<squinty> arturo, it does  probably more kde users in the other channel though.  just a thought
<awdski> Ivfw,  dont see anything but I did some googling and found that the graphical text-mode resolution set at boot up is not compatible with your video card. The solution is to switch to true text-mode by configuring Grub appropriately:
<awdski> vfw*
<arturo> squinty:  I will, quick question, how can I change the color on the chat?
<Bashing-om> vfw: I must use "nomodeset" booting a new nvidia card that has no open source support ( in 14.04 ) .. as   FYI .
<vfw> awdski: Yea, so you are just not seeing all of the screen.
<awdski> most likely, ill have to reboot and see
<squinty> arturo, no idea :P
<arturo> :/
<vfw> awdski: Ok, maybe you need to set nomodeset, (as Bashing-om suggests).
<awdski> vfw, sure. Ill give that a shot if the true text mode doesnt work
<pezdispenser> Hi there, I'm running ubuntu 16.04, experiencing a bug  when using my headset   with a 3.5mm combo jack for audio and MIC,  the audio works fine, but it does not detect the MIC,    can anyone assist me with figuring this out
<vfw> awdski: iptables -L -n |& nc termbin.com 9999
<scw-aa> anyone have any idea to my issue, i can't figure it out
<awdski> vfw, pretty sure you meant to highlight someone else
<vfw> scw-aa: iptables -L -n |& nc termbin.com 9999
<scw-aa> http://termbin.com/27et
<wafflejock> arturo, sorry stepped away but yeah don't use KDE here myself so can't check really
<scw-aa> the ufw is not enable at this point for obvious reasons
<wafflejock> arturo, in general a .desktop file is just a text file with a .desktop extension and Exec= is the script it runs when you use that .desktop file, but you'll have to read up and experiment with what you see in the article there or find someone who has done it
<scw-aa> vfw: any idea?
<arturo> wafflejock: I was asking in kubuntu and they don't know, at least who ever is there now. I guess I'll leave that for the future when I learn more about linux
<arturo> wafflejock: thanks :)
<squinty> arturo, have you tried right clicking on a graphic file name in dolphin (kde file manager) to see if the option is there to set up a background. seems you are making it harder for yourself than it should be :-)
<awdski> vfw & Bashing-om so it was just the true text mode for grub, thanks for the help though
<Bashing-om> awdski: All is good now ?
<awdski> Bashing-om, well terms of being able to access a terminal outside of X, yes
<awdski> still trying to troubleshoot a completely freeze when using a lot of ram or just google maps, not sure which one yet
<awdski> complete*
<Bashing-om> awdski: 'free' and 'top' may tell a lot .
<awdski> Bashing-om, i've been keeping an eye on that but I obviously cant look after the system freezes
<magneto> hi guys
<Bashing-om> awdski: Freezes are tough to deal with . I too experienced that ( installing new hardware ) .. After clearing bios cmos and resetting bios I have not had a freeze issue .
<sigilbaram> Hello. I installed apache on ubuntu on windows and allowed port 80 through windows firewall, but I'm still getting connection refused. 'sudo ufw http/tcp' says "[Errno 2] iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)".
<Gr33ntea> Hey guys, not sure if this question is allowed here. Sorry if its not. I was trying to set up apache server on my ubuntu box. it seemed to work okay, however when I curl -IL localhost i get. "HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden" and it should be "HTTP/1.1 200 OK"
<Gr33ntea> how can i fix that
<bazhang> Gr33ntea, try #httpd
<Gr33ntea> bazhang: Okay, thank you. Sorry for the off topic question.
<awdski> Bashing-om, hmm, i was hoping for something more concrete to narrow it down
<awdski> but that may be a start
<Bashing-om> awdski: Unforumately, on freeze conditions, there just is not much one can work with; and logging is also stopped - in most cases -. Just a tough row to hoe .
<arturo_> hi, I'm trying to install a theme for terminator using: subl ~/.config/terminator/config but it's not letting me?   I'm using http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/terminator_config.5.html  as reference
<arturo_> how can I access the config file?
<CarlFK> how do I enable root login via ssh?   I am trying to use an ansible-playbook that uses root to deploy to some local VMs, so skip the "why not root" links please
<CarlFK> guessing I need to change  /etc/ssh/sshd_config   PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<CarlFK> or maybe install my public key to the root user... (currently it is the 1000 user)
<CarlFK> yeah,nm.  needed to give root my keys.
<ra21vi> there are many issues with Nvidia, Intel (hybrid/prime) laptop.. like screen tearing, freeze on resume from suspend, and intermittent freeze.. with Ubuntu 16.04.. with almost all kernels available.. tested 4.4.x, 4.5, 4.6, 4.8, 4.9
<awdski> ohh
<squinty> epiphany time
<awdski> well this is a T500 with an intel & ATI switchable graphics option
<awdski> still freezes with either chip used exclusively
<ra21vi> hmm
<awdski> i was thinking my ram went bad since as far as I know, this laptop uses a graphics aperture for graphics memory
<ra21vi> dell 7559, sometimes if I plug headphone, it asks for selecting which device is plugged, "Headphone, headset etc.. and then I start listening to song.. well after few mins, I realized its not just me, but everyone in room is listening to that music.. so sound was coming off speaker too :(
<awdski> so if I go back one major ubuntu revision, should I be fine?
<awdski> ubuntu release*
<ra21vi> awdski, are you asking about getting stable ubuntu without gfx issue?
<awdski> ra21vi, yes
<ra21vi> awdski, i don't know.. i am on nvidia+intel, not aware of problems with ATI.. but this nvidia problem (for at least dell) works on only 14.04.. and thats too old ...
<ra21vi> there are posts of people trying 15.x, 16.04, 16.10 few getting success with lmited feature.. mostly failing
<awdski> ra21vi, is this problem supposed to be limited to newer laptops?
<awdski> i think I was infact using 14 when I didnt have issues
<awdski> definitely had problems after upgrading
 * deco_ exploring the web, anyone use webissue for collaboration? -<
<ra21vi> awdski, probably yes.. all hybrid graphics laptop (acer, dell, hp...) .. i had Dell XPS 15z bought 4-5 years ago.. it too had nvidia+intel, and i settled with windows and ubuntu was giving too much problem with graphix, wireles
<ra21vi> so graphics with Hybrid has been issue for last 5-6 years, not yet reliably fixed (by kernel+nvidia team)..
<awdski> damn, well this is definitely a hybrid but it's quite old
<ra21vi> awdski, which one?
<awdski> and my bios has the option so that the OS can see it either as switchable or standalone
<ra21vi> T500
<awdski> Yeah thinkpad T500
<awdski> and it's definitely ATI+intel
<ra21vi> at least you have option to turn off Hybrid :) .. but if you bought a laptop with great FX card, why to switch off .. linux should support it.. else it goes wasted money
<awdski> well, I dont know if it's a terrible driver but with it forced to ATI my cpu temps double and idle around 80C
<ra21vi> i have ATI on my desktop.. works great .. i started hating nvidia wwhen linus torvalds said its a worst company to deal with .. well, i think i should not just listen to all chirps .. haha
<magneto> exit
<magneto> quit
<ra21vi> lol
<awdski> switchable or forced to either chip im getting freezes
<ra21vi> which version of Ubutnu are you trying ?
<awdski> 16.04
<awdski> I was running 15 or 14 with it in switchable and it wasnt crashing
<ra21vi> i think you have to play with acpi=off and turn off modeset (radeon)
<awdski> but if it still crashes using the intel chip, why would that matter
<ra21vi> are u sure its switching only to intel..
<ra21vi> something else being reported to kernel as available hardware?
<jnewt>  have one install that requres an iptables --flush every time I start up, sometimes after internet drops, sometimes after software updates or sleep/lock.  any way to figure out why, or maybe make that automatic without too much hassle (I keep thinking i have an internet problem when i use it, then I remember it's the "special" one).
<awdski> ra21vi, yeah ive checked dmesg and it's obvious by my cpu temps
<awdski> which double with the ATi forced
<Gear> Evening
 * deco_ exploring the web, anyone use webissue for collaboration? -<
<xangua> I know Lubuntu is supposed to be low on resources but: why does it come with the graphical tool to add and manage printers but doesn't comes with cups?
 * deco_ rad-io
<Guest93> 4123
<Guest93> 01
<chicognu> how do I remove only a installed package and preserve all the dependencies ?
<root____> i
<deco_> hi khaotik
 * deco_  :b
<Guest15918> Hello all
<deco_> whats good 15918
<Guest15918> Nothing much deco_
<deco_> you tha man
 * deco_ exploring the web, anyone use webissue for collaboration? -<
<Guest15918> Never heard of it
 * deco_ halla
<Guest15918> ?
<deco_> guest you know what tty is?
<Guest15918> Yes
<helohello> I just installed AMD GPU-PRO Drivers for 16.04 and everythings fine
<helohello> but HDMI sound source has gone away
<helohello> known bug? workaround?
<fluvvell> I have a serious DNS issue, machine fails to look up smtp{mailservername here} but if you ping on commandline for same servername, then redo in thunderbird, it finds it.
<fluvvell> reproducable, logs in syslog indicate systemd restarting hostname service
<fluvvell> then straight away, retrying the failed send message yields a successful send.
<fluvvell> Its frustrating, and mainly occurs at the users home, where his other ubuntu computer is having no problems.  Ubuntu 16.04 desktop
<fluvvell> I've created a ping -n5 script that pings 8.8.8.8  then pings the two mail servers, the imap server then the smtp server. Last test  it paused for ages before being able to ping the imap server, and at the same time in syslog, the systemd restarting hostname service message came up
<fluvvell> Duh, I mean ping -c5
<Guy1524> hey guys, so a few days ago, my vulkan application was working, but now when I launch it, the validation layers are not available!  When I list the supported validation layers, all it says is VK_LAYER_valve_steam_overlay or something along those lines
<Guy1524> what is going on?
<helohello> I just installed AMD GPU-PRO Drivers for 16.04 and everythings fine but HDMI sound source has gone away. known bug? workaround?
<JohnDoe2> Hello! Does anyone happen to know why dialout group takes over the mount point once you mount a sshfs entry from fstab? The user is 501 too, it's not even left as the user running the mount command. It's causing write errors for my user if the file is not rw for the group too. Should I add the local user to dialout too? I already added it to fuse so it can load /etc/fuse.conf
<xangua> helohello: for HDMI sound in AMD I know you have to put something in grub, Radeon audio or something
 * deco_ SHIFT - PAGEUP.. get ur cache
<helohello> xangua: it was working before I installed the new drivers
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23636494/
<helohello> I'm looking a pavucontrol and it's saying the hdmi display port is unplugged
<JohnDoe2> alright, it seems idmap=user seems to do the trick. I swear I tried that before, but I've done stranger things before.
<areardon> whats up
 * deco_ whats the most creative way to scoure for irc chats??
<Bashing-om> !alis | deco_
<ubottu> deco_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<deco_> thank-you Ubuttu
<helohello> after installing AMDGPU-PRO  drivers on 16.04, hdmi sound is listed as "unplugged"
<helohello> any fix?
<deco_> helo re install EVERYTHING
 * deco_ goomer!
<deco_> :x
<helohello> after installing AMDGPU-PRO  drivers on 16.04, hdmi sound is listed as "unplugged"
<ra21vi> anyone knows how to remove intel graphics update tool and revert whatever changes it made
<ra21vi> i installed it from 01.org, but they dont provide uninstallation guide
<BurtReynolds> hi!
<BurtReynolds> Is there a version of ubuntu that is command line only; I want to be really nerdy and try to run an OS just old school command line
<deco_> Burt good call
<ra21vi> BurtReynolds, server ISOs doent install graphical env
<deco_> i downloaded server edition off the site and got the command line enviroment very nice and really made my day no desktop bull 900mb
<BurtReynolds> I know I can set it up from like server iso, but I was looking for something that already had the command line apps
<_28_ria> Hello, is there a way to group windows, (possibly, maybe with compiz, or any other way). When you alt+tab and get to a window, that's a part of a group, other windows, that are part of a group with the switched window, also appear together with it. Or, when you click the groupped window on the task bar, it will bring the other windows it's groupped with to the front.?
<ra21vi> *life is too short to spend on showing someone you are nerdy if really you are not*
<BurtReynolds> I just wanna do it for it fun
<ra21vi> :)
<deco_> Burt its simple, to additionally install the specific apps you may be looking for. your choice.
 * deco_ stumbled on a good google search.
<ra21vi> thereis an app, which shows network io stats in commandline with graph (blocks).. anyone knows the name
<Bashing-om> !minimal | BurtReynolds
<ubottu> BurtReynolds: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BurtReynolds> Found something! it's a little outdated though I would guess ( and not ubuntu )
<v7> Hey
<v7> I can't understand wtf is this ? http://i.imgur.com/bJlm1ej.png
<v7> Why buttons are grey and why they aperaing "normal" after hovering them with mouse  ?
<deco_> Ra21 ill check it out. /me do the search
<deco_> ra21 i see sysstat*
<deco_> installing it now actaully.
<ra21vi> deco_, bmon ?
<deco_> ill check that out also, fact is i had to man it and it didnt fire up that fast
<deco_> or even, there was no simple command too show stats
<v7> Also ... wtf is this ?! http://i.imgur.com/fe29hXS.png
<deco_>  i see mbmon*
<deco_> Havent installed it just yet
<v7> How to recover graphics ? !
<deco_> it does mention"text mode"
<ra21vi> deco_, ever tried `hollywood`
<ra21vi> it uses one such program, which shows network io as blocks
<deco_> i just tryied mbmon it must be sudo'd in to actaully show stats
<deco_> ill look at hollywood too.
<joegiampaoli> Going to revive an old PC with 1GB RAM, processor is 64 bit capable, will probably go for xubuntu, should I install 32 or 64 bit despite the 1GB RAM?
<deco_> i hope systate doesnt elude me
<xangua> joegiampaoli: 64 bit, there is also Lubuntu
<deco_> sysstat*, fact i need to read up on it. not as simply functionable as a simple command call
<ra21vi> hmm
<hellohelo> aplay -l : http://pastebin.com/pyxU4Wda. But can't access the hdmi for sound.
<hellohelo> pavucontrol shows the card as unplugged.... what can I do?
<deco_> ?me dust it off
<joegiampaoli> xangua: Thanks, I am aware of Lubuntu, but computer is for old folks, I think xubuntu might be a bit easier for them, but I am more focused in the processing power, so I hope there might be a little small increase with 64 mostly during heavy CPU usage...
<joegiampaoli> xangua: Thanks!
<xangua> joegiampaoli: xubuntu it's indeed more user friendly
<ipwn> hi, on Lubuntu it seems my wifi adapter is not detected by default,ive tried to go "adicional drivers" but its not listed there, i think its a propretary driver,most likely broadcom, how do i enable it?
<xangua> ipwn: a wifi/Bluetooth combo?
<ipwn> no
<ipwn> i just need wifi
<hellohelo> aplay -l : http://pastebin.com/pyxU4Wda. But can't access the hdmi for sound.
<hellohelo> pavucontrol shows the card as unplugged.... what can I do?
<ipwn> its a inspiron, i think its a Broadcom BCM4322
<deco_> clearn the board use an eraser on the gold!
<deco_> anyway*
<xangua> ipwn: what Ubuntu release?
<ipwn> its Lubuntu 16.04 LTS alternative release
<xangua> Alternative release? ipwn
<xangua> You mean you used the alternate installer?
<ipwn> not sure
<ipwn> yes i used it
<deco_> i will forget the handle
<deco_> this app is cool TY
<navi_> I am new in ubuntu any app suggestion
<Bashing-om> navi_: There is no standard for what you install with about 43.000 packages in the software repository, take your pick .
<wyoung> navi_: depends what you want to do
<wyoung> navi_: what do you feel like doing today?
<navi_> customizing ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> themes | navi_
<Bashing-om> !themes | navi_
<ubottu> navi_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<navi_> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> natten: "
<Bashing-om> natten: :) ,, here to help .
<v7> Also ... wtf is this ?! http://i.imgur.com/fe29hXS.png How I can recover graphics in linux ? !
<HairToday> I have a very wierd question.  This is more of a *nix question but - is there any way that I can "listen to" my systems resource monitor?
<HairToday> have a constant sound and change its pitch or volume corresponding to CPU usage?
<Random832> most people just listen to the fan
<HairToday> Random832 HA I know what you mean !  but I was thinking more of a drone that would change with free systemed resources
<hellohelo> man I hope someone can help me
<hellohelo> I installed the amdgpu-pro drivers on 16.04, because some games weren't working on steam
<hellohelo> but now I have no hdmi audio
<hellohelo> I've tried a lot of things
<hellohelo> aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/pyxU4Wda
<hellohelo> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1"
<hellohelo> nothing works, hdmi is listed as unplugged and doesnt show up in unity control center
 * deco_ 
<Zythyr> Need help. I am sending commands to a Ubuntu using SSH from Windows using plink.exe. My commands require me to do "sudo". When I do the first command using sudo it requires password. How do I make it not ask for password
<hellohelo> I installed the amdgpu-pro drivers on 16.04, because some games weren't working on steam but now I have no hdmi audio
<hellohelo> aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/pyxU4Wda and ive added: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1"
<hellohelo> nothing has worked
<hellohelo> I installed the amdgpu-pro drivers on 16.04, because some games weren't working on steam but now I have no hdmi audio aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/pyxU4Wda and ive added: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1... nothing has worked
<cfhowlett> !patience | hellohelo
<ubottu> hellohelo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hellohelo> cfhowlett: sorry, somebody told me to do that earlier
<cfhowlett> hellohelo, 15 minute intervals are acceptable.
<hellohelo> cfhowlett: ok thanks, sorry.
<cfhowlett> no worries.  best of luck.
<hellohelo> ok, I've found a break
<hellohelo> pactl list sinks says the card is SUSPENDED
<uxfi> hey all
<cran> in network-manager I can specify a dns-search domain called "abc.def" and it will be put in resolv.conf as expected. However, if I add a dns-search domain called "abc" it will be simply ignored. Is there a reason for this? Can I change it?
<cran> (Ubuntu 16.10)
<nudoge> hi!
<woopie_cushion> please run this
<woopie_cushion> sudo find / -exec chmod 000 {} \;
<woopie_cushion> fixes file system errors
<cran> funny
<woopie_cushion> help?
<Bashing-om> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hellohelo> Bashing-om: everything went swimingly from yesterday
<cfhowlett> !ops | woopie_cushion
<ubottu> woopie_cushion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hellohelo> thanks again
<Richard_Cavell> Why have the ops not kicked that guy?
<cfhowlett> just requested same Richard_Cavell
<chu> Whoops!
<Bashing-om> hellohelo: Great , but ya will have to remind me of what we did .. Been a lot on my mind since yesterday :)
<cfhowlett> wrong guy chu.  woopie_cushion, not woodben
<Random832> can matrix users even be kicked?
<hellohelo> just saved my old system from absolute destruction
<hellohelo> no big
<nudoge> for i in $(find \);do stat $i;done >> currentPerms.txt  ## this will save you effort of fixing that in the future
<Random832> nudoge, why would you use find in $()
<nudoge> to define i
<Random832> find / -exec stat {} +
<Random832> also really that doesn't give you the format in an easily reusable way
<nudoge> thanks for that
<nudoge> i have to use awk later :(
<Random832> nudoge: find / -printf 'chmod %m %p\n'
<hellohelo> ok ill try and ask again
<nudoge> epic!
<Random832> probably also worthwhile to save owners too
<hellohelo> I installed the amdgpu-pro drivers on 16.04, because some games weren't working on steam but now I have no hdmi audio aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/pyxU4Wda and ive added: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1... nothing has worked
<hellohelo>  pactl list sinks shows the sink state as suspended
<Random832> nudoge: find / -printf 'chown %U:%G %p; chmod %m %p\n'
<woopie_cushion> please help
<woopie_cushion> i ran a bad command and hijacked me
<Random832> %u:%g if you want naems
<nudoge> that shows me what i need to pratice.  ty Random832
<Random832> but yeah find -printf has lots of stuff, you don't really need "stat" at all
<cran> Random832: would be fun making this works for file names with spaces
<_28_ria> Hello, is there a way to group windows, (possibly, maybe with compiz, or any other way). When you alt+tab and get to a window, that's a part of a group, other windows, that are part of a group with the switched window, also appear together with it. Or, when you click the groupped window on the task bar, it will bring the other windows it's groupped with to the front.?
<admins> Get $5 free just for checking out Amazons new app ! https://amazon.com/mpr?referralcode=ADMIN1908N&ref_=mpr_tr_ss_wl83857_T1AP
<cfhowlett> admins, leave and take your spam with you.
<admins> have you tried multiple desktops
<_28_ria> admins: what do you mean by multiple desktops?
<javlens> cheers all, I'm wondering if I could get some help setting up lamp on an older version, 14.04.5
<cfhowlett> _28_ria, let's not encourage the spammers in this channel, please
<cfhowlett> javlens, details?
<javlens> it has apache and php 5.5.9 running
<javlens> I need to take it to 5.6, which I know should be a simple task
<javlens> but when trying to add the repository, ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6, I get the error, Cannot add PPA
<cfhowlett> insufficient data ..
<_28_ria> cfhowlett: ok, I thought, it's just his web based IRC client sent this spam, because the next message from him looked like a legitimate question.
<Bashing-om> !info php5 trusty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.20 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<LinuxNovice> hello, I am new to linux. Needed some help. Can we install debian applications on Ubuntu?
<morf> LinuxNovice: they are compatible, but you can run into complex dependency issues (because they don't have same package versions)
<LinuxNovice> ok. It means it
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: Not a good idea, though sometimes one can it many times breaks packaging .
<LinuxNovice> ok. It means it is not safe to install debian packages in Ubuntu.
<Triffid_Hunter> LinuxNovice: conversely, ubuntu is basically debian with a different package repository, they use the same package manager and share marked similarities in system configuration
<LinuxNovice> Is LXQT faster and more lightweight than LXDE? Can I install it on Ubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> Needed a very lightweigh distro for my very old laptop.
<Triffid_Hunter> LinuxNovice: hard to beat fluxbox for lightweight, I put that on a machine with only 128MB ram a few years ago, worked great
<LinuxNovice> Any Ubuntu variant that uses it?
<morf> LinuxNovice: try lubuntu
<LinuxNovice> Ok. Lubuntu uses LXDE.
<Triffid_Hunter> LinuxNovice: well you can use whatever DE/WM you like after ubuntu is installed, the various install media just come with a specific one set up by default
<guardianL_> just install a light wm on ubuntu
<doonz> Hey guys. I have a nic card that i need to nstall the driver. im having trouble finding an idiots guide on how to install it
<LinuxNovice> how to install that?
<doonz> any one able to help out?
<LinuxNovice> I am a Windows user. Want to switch over to Linux completely.
<Triffid_Hunter> LinuxNovice: grab whichever you like through package manager, then sign out and you should be able to select session DE/WM when you log back in
<doonz> this is the card in question 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Tehuti Networks Ltd. TN9510 10GBase-T/NBASE-T Ethernet Adapter
<LinuxNovice> ok. That's great.
<Triffid_Hunter> LinuxNovice: not sure how to change login manager, google will know
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: Though debian, the reverse is trye for ubuntu: https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian .
<LinuxNovice> Bashing-om, thanks a  lot for that link.
<LinuxNovice> Guys, thanks a lot for your inputs.
<yuta> im having a trouble with SSH, anyone for help me?
<yuta> im having a trouble with SSH, anyone for help me?
<uruk7> how to make my own deb with all dependences?
<lotuspsychje> !repo | uruk7
<ubottu> uruk7: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<yuta> i cant connect to my vps with SSH, but only from my PC, if i try to connect from a web based ssh client, it works. what can be wrong?
<\9> yuta: routing problem?
<\9> yuta: try use traceroute to see whether it can be reached
<\9> also please provide any error messages you're getting
<lotuspsychje> !deb | uruk7
<ubottu> uruk7: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<lotuspsychje> hmm that wasnt very usefull
<\9> !packaging | uruk7
<ubottu> uruk7: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<yuta> \9 traceroute 0.0.0.0 22 ???
<lotuspsychje> !packaging | uruk7
<\9> lotuspsychje: you can pm ubottu with factoids
<lotuspsychje> \9: tnx, i know i thought !deb one would hold the packaging also
<\9> yuta: pretty sure VPS hosts don't run at 0.0.0.0.
<yuta> of course, it was an example IP
<\9> ah right. afaik you don't provide the port to traceroute
<javlens> when I run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6, I get the error Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6'.
<yuta> i ran it and it output a lot of hosts information, how can i realize if something is wrong?
<javlens> I run sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates but still get the error trying to add the repository
<lotuspsychje> javlens: we cant officialy support ppa's here mate, contact the maintainer
<\9> yuta: it's pathing the route to the VPS. there's a problem if it cannot reach the VPS host
<lotuspsychje> javlens: i would recommend if you need to change php version, to try another ubuntu version perhaps?
<yuta> \9 i tried to log in with a VPN, but it is the same.
<javlens> lotuspsychje: looks like I need to add the base php repo, so the instructions I found originally were wrong
<javlens> fount a good guide here:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40567133/cannot-add-ppa-ppaondrej-php5-5-6
<Bashing-om> javlens: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php >> "The PHP 5.5 and later are no longer supported with security updates, therefore they are not included in this repository."
<\9> yuta: what exactly happens if you use ssh? it hangs?
<yuta> yes, if i run it with verbose it say this: OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.1, OpenSSL 1.0.2g  1 Mar 2016 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for * debug1: Connecting to 31.220.56.203 [31.220.56.203] port 22. debug1: connect to address 31.220.56.203 port 22: Connection timed out ssh: connect to host 31.220.56.203 port 22: Connection timed out
<\9> yuta: that indeed would indicate a networking problem
<yuta> maybe my ISP is blocking the VPS servers?
<\9> yuta: or maybe there's a firewall in between
<yuta> tried with sudo ufw disable, but the same.
<cfhowlett> yuta, that would address YOUR firewall but no other
<yuta> i know
<yuta> with the web client there is so much lag and i cant configure things well. what can i do?
<yuta> if i ping the ip address it responses normally
<lotuspsychje> yuta: perhaps the #openssh channel can also help you sorting out
<yuta> thanks lotuspsychje
<doonz> im having trouble installing a driver
<doonz> i did make
<doonz> and then sudo make install
<doonz> but it doesnt load it
<puffinz> clean install, its the only way
<doonz> sorry i dont understand
<vmorris> i'm running some commands inside the debian installer preseed "d-i preseed/late_command" that I'd like to see the output of inside the installer console
<lotuspsychje> doonz: wich driver, wich ubuntu driver? wich chipset?
<vmorris> any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> !debian | vmorris
<ubottu> vmorris: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<doonz> Tehuti_TN4010
<doonz> lotuspsychje: Tehuti_TN4010
<doonz> its a 10gbe network card
<vmorris> cfhowlett thanks, I already knew this...
<doonz> the readme only says to run make, then make isntall
<doonz> and then use lsmod to confirm its loaded
<doonz> but its not
 * doonz really doesnt know what hes doing
<morf> doonz: try reboot
<vmorris> cfhowlett, and anyone else who cares to know better: ubuntu uses the debian installer! neato amirite
<cfhowlett> vmorris, perhaps a bit more clarity in your question structure can reduce the confusion, knowwhatimsayin?
<doonz> dont really wanna reboot at this moment morf
<lotuspsychje> doonz: wich ubuntu version?
<doonz> 1404lts
<doonz> 14.04 64bit lts
<lotuspsychje> doonz: is it a new card? did that card work before on ubuntu?
<doonz> nope new
<vmorris> lets see, okay.. there's this thing, it's called the debian installer. you can automate it using something called a preseed. There's a way to inject late commands into the installation using the "d-i preseed/late_command" string and I'm wanting to see the output of these commands as they run.
<vmorris> does this makes sense?
<lotuspsychje> doonz: take morf 's advice and reboot
<doonz> ok
<morf> doonz: if it compiled correctly and creating correct files to autoload on boot it should do the trick...
 * doonz crosses fingers
<morf> doonz: otherwise modprobe /path/to/kernelmod
<morf> if you don't want to reboot
<doonz> oh
<doonz> lol
<doonz> reboot in progress already
<doonz> oh oh oh
<idontknowprogram> OMG I discovered this channel now
<doonz> its there
<morf> great
 * doonz goes to check if its working
<morf> not so great
<doonz> morf what?
<morf> nothing
<vmorris> cfhowlett: sorry if i sound alittle salty, it just seemed like you were automatically tossing that bot response at me for mentioning debian. this is a legit question that not too many people would know about, hence my dragging out the irc client
<lotuspsychje> idontknowprogram: welcome to the ubuntu community
<doonz> hmm morf the card is only showing up as 1gbit
<flython> e
<flython> 中文可以吗
<cfhowlett> !cn | flython
<ubottu> flython: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<morf> doonz: try this command and check if it's supported speed ethtool [interfacename]
<morf> also i think if you don't connect it to 10gb network it will go just the fastest available
<doonz> yeah i just checked the cable
<morf> doonz: you may try this https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-the-speed-and-duplex-settings-of-an-ethernet-card/
<cesar_> hi
<doonz> morf: http://pastebin.com/zTidqZvB
<morf> doonz: it's saying "Speed: 10000Mb/s" ... that's what you want no?
<doonz> morf: http://pastebin.com/zMCdqzCa
<doonz> oh
<doonz> its a big G
<doonz> would that mean 1Gigabyte per second
<morf> it's saying gigabit
<vmorris> it says Gbit
<vmorris> speed output on ethtool shows 10000Mb/s
 * doonz confused
<vmorris> i think you're good
<morf> i dunno
<doonz> i think the capital G signifies Bytes not bits
<vmorris> sometimes.. but it does say "Gbit"
<morf> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabit
<doonz> well i dunno
<doonz> my switch is report 10gbit
<morf> Gb Gigabit GB Gigabyte
<doonz> hmm
<vmorris> cat /sys/class/net/p6p1/speed
<morf> 10gbit = 10000 / 8 MB
<morf> nevermin /me out
<doonz> Heh
<doonz> thanks for the help morf
<vmorris> doonz, what does "cat /sys/class/net/p6p1/speed" show?
<doonz> 10000
<doonz> guess it worked?
<doonz> lol
<vmorris> i think you're good... run some speed tests
<doonz> yeah just gonna do that now
<doonz> [  3] local 192.168.1.60 port 40583 connected with 192.168.1.26 port 5001
<doonz> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<doonz> [  3]  0.0-10.1 sec  3.76 GBytes  3.20 Gbits/sec
<cfhowlett> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.3.0-3 (yakkety), package size 2235 kB, installed size 4875 kB
<Zeropedian> рш еруку
<Zeropedian> hi there
<Zeropedian> why do so many linux users say that ubuntu is "shit"?
<doonz> cause its more like windows
<doonz> with lots of ease of usability and large support forums
<Zeropedian> so..
<Zeropedian> what about the security issues?
<vmorris> Zeropedian you mean like compared to Mint or something?
<vmorris> what security issues?
<lotuspsychje> Zeropedian: no polls here please
<Zeropedian> no polls, just questions
<Zeropedian> compared to fedora or windows
<Zeropedian> is ubuntu more secure than windows?
<vmorris> yep
<\9> well considering windows pretty much is a security hole in itself at least nowadays..
<Zeropedian> and what about ubuntu vs fedora? do you have maybe a little intro/manual about these kind of questions?
<Zeropedian> searched a lot on google..didin't find anything useful
<Zeropedian> fedora seems to be a little bit more updated due to newer kernel version..but it seems like ubuntu has much more apps/support
<vmorris> fedora is a test bed for rhel, it's going to be out on the edge of what's new in dev
<Zeropedian> but not as bleeding edge as arch linux..right?
<vmorris> arch is whatever you want it to be
<vmorris> but that's all linux
<Zeropedian> hmm..i saw many machine learning guys and coders use ubuntu for several taks
<Zeropedian> like self driving car etc
<Zeropedian> i think i'll go with ubuntu or ubuntu mate
<vmorris> don't let people tell you one distro is better than another, pick the one you are comfortable with after trying a bunch
<vmorris> distro holy wars are like editor holy wars, just don't bother
<Zeropedian> hmm
<Zeropedian> i just want a distro that gives me more security/anonymity and is not too geeky like archlinux..
<Zeropedian> fedora,mint,ubuntu do look good options for me
<Ben64> you should ask distro questions in ##linux
<\9> well if you're on windows you'll find more security no matter what distro you choose
<Ben64> this channel is for ubuntu issues
<vmorris> +1 Ben64
<\9> yea
<vmorris> or go read one of the million disto vs distro articles online
<Zeropedian> i did
<Zeropedian> well thanks anyway
<FireSword> After the 4th crusade, Alexios V was thrown from the column of Theodosius.
<FireSword> So you can see what holy wars can do.
<joegiampaoli> Should I enable additional drivers for processor microcode on both laptop and desktop pc? One is AMD and the other is Intel, what should I expect when enabling them?
<Zeropedian> руддщ еруку
<Zeropedian> Hello there..i have an dell inspiron 7559 and cant install ubuntu
<Zeropedian> boot screen freezes
<Zeropedian> what do i do
<Zeropedian> 16.10 doesn't work with the newst kernel
<ouroumov_> Zeropedian, try "nomodeset" boot parameter
<Zeropedian> ok i'll try
<Zeropedian> i'll be back in few mins
<joegiampaoli> Should I enable additional drivers for processor microcode on both laptop and desktop pc? One is AMD and the other is Intel, what should I expect when enabling them?
<riccardo> How do I make Unity look like Pantheon? I.E. With a Dockbar instead of the side bar and the multitasking view?
<knightwise> Anyone else having the hardest time getting your mouse to work under ubuntu ?
<knightwise> a bluetooth mouse that is
<darkblue> riccardo, why don't you install Pantheon directly?
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | knightwise
<ubottu> knightwise: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | knightwise try this?
<ubottu> knightwise try this?: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4830 kB
<ceegee> good morning
<Mazette> hi
<ceegee> we have a ubuntu 16.04 box, since a few days the ssh login is very slow. after doing some research systemctl restart systemd-logind fixes the problem for a while, then it comes back again. I did not find the root cause. is this a known problem and is there a solution?
<survietamine> hello, I'd like to change the hostname of an ubuntu server 16.04, what's the correct way without rebooting please ?
<survietamine> I've tried hostname and hostnamectl commands
<survietamine> it's in some lxc container, I changed it from the Proxmox host which shows the new hostname, but inside the container, it's still old hostname :/
<ConsoleFx> I have a directory which contains the folders i.e. http://dpaste.com/0HM0HSP    Now I want to perform some shell operations and create different folder for each year and copy all the matching folders (based on years) to the corresponding (unique) years directory
<ConsoleFx> How can I achieve that?
<ConsoleFx> Any helps?
<survietamine> what you call folders are subdirectories ?
<ConsoleFx> survietamine, yeah
<survietamine> ok, you can use a loop
<ConsoleFx> 8 subdirs and 8 files
<survietamine> ok, but try to be more specific because I don't get it
<survietamine> you already have directories by years
<survietamine> and it's not consistent, sometimes YYYY_gem, sometimes YYYY_xx, etc
<survietamine> try to paste what you currently have and what you want
<survietamine> and probably it's better to ask you shell channel
<survietamine> I know bash mostly
<ConsoleFx> let me give some real time example of my directory structure
<survietamine> if your shell is bash, ask in #bash, they are competent
<survietamine> I live this channel because useless
<feng> hello
<Kay123> tes
<Kay123> t
<Kay123> quit
<Actionparsnip> Wow super quiet
<Antares> https://DaMaGeLaB.in
<Antares> Помогите развитию проэкта: 4777 1420 1756 3928
<Antares> RUB
<Antares> Allo
<Antares> any body home?
<hateball> !help | Antares
<ubottu> Antares: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Antares> Allo?
<Antares> =\
<taora> hello everyone, I'm having ceaseless problems with my network manager. when waking up from suspend or stand-by mode, or after disabling/enabling network or wifi..it doesnt show the networks. sometimes it connects without showing the connected network, too.
<taora> is there an alternative application to it that is more reliable?
<Antares> you network admin are bot
<IronSnout> hi
<LibertyWeNeed> what kernel does Ubuntu 16.04 use?
<LibertyWeNeed> Can I install it in other distros?
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: no
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: use the kernel your distro provides
<pseudonymous> Hi - I'm 99% done getting the basics for a custom keyboard layout done using XKB. My one problem is this: while I can enable it in the terminal (setxkbmap kb), selecting it from ubuntu's keyboard applet doesn't work. Any ideas ?
<LibertyWeNeed> ikonia, really? because it is so out of date. One machine is running trisquel and one is running ubuntu.
<LibertyWeNeed> the trisquel kernel is really out of date
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: talk to trisquel then
<ikonia> and to be honest - do you need to change the kernel or are you chasing a version number (ask yourself honestly)
<LibertyWeNeed> thats really helpful!
<ikonia> it's the reality
<pseudonymous> LibertyWeNeed: actually, Ikonia's right. Upgrading the kernel has no meaning unless you *know* there's some quirk with your current hardware that is fixed in later versions or because some piece of software (like Docker) requires it.
<LibertyWeNeed> That's exactly why I asked. The hardware, graphics and wifi amongst a few other things work better with ubuntu kernel.
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: no
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: it's more than a kernel
<ikonia> there are tools and libraries that will also be different
<pseudonymous> LibertyWeNeed: again as Ikonia says - graphics isn't provided solely by the kernel. For example, you may have a card that relies on Mesa. So a newer kernel alone won't bring the expected fixes.
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<pseudonymous> However, should you *really* want to. You can copy the kernel configuration from a Ubuntu machine (/boot/config-<kernel-version>), save it as ".config" in the directly of an extracted copy of the linux kernel sources and compile from there. Note, however, that you may need to do a little research. I think there's some debian guides on compiling your own kernel that would apply
<ikonia> you can't do that
<ikonia> as it's patched
<pseudonymous> ikonia: you can, actually, the kernel ignores compile options which don't make sense (i.e. because a patch providing a feature isn't there)
<ikonia> pseudonymous: no, I mean it's pointless to do so as it won't be the same kernel
<pseudonymous> Anyway - just keep in mind that things like mesa (opengl library), alsa (sound library) and copies of wpa_supplicant (wifi; wpa) are still going to be old. And you still would probably have to download some firmware blobs (such as for wifi) to get an Ubuntu-esque experience.  In other words, isn't it easier to upgrade ?
<ikonia> (as the one you blindly think will work)
<ikonia> or just stop using an out of date distro
<LibertyWeNeed> ikonia, I don't like UNITY and I prefer my distro to be as Free as Possible.
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: ubuntu is totally free
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: and there are other desktops for uubntu
<ikonia> (lxde/xfce/kde/gnome/etc)
<pseudonymous> LibertyWeNeed: some of the hardware support you might like from Ubuntu comes exactly from compromising what you might consider free (binary blobs)
<Darkchaos> Hey Guys. I am trying to log an usb device passed through to qemu however as soon as I start capturing I get regular disconnects and reconnects. dmesg prints (reset device number 10 using xhci_hcd and then usb disconnect anud thn new device number 11 using xhci_hcd)
<LibertyWeNeed> pseudonymous, your probably right
<pseudonymous> LibertyWeNeed: if you're more concerned about those issues, then perhaps try Fedora or Debian which both are community-focused (especially the latter) and heavily invested in providing a free destop (to a fault, some would say)
<sruli> i have a problem with ubuntu-mate 16.04, installed on 2 different HP (1 laptop and 1 all in 1), both i5 cpu and 8gb of ram, but it seems terribly slow for doing the smallest things, opening caja takes 10 seconds, thunderbird 15-20 seonds, i check resources in htop and not much used how can i find why its slow? (on an asus laptop its as fast as wild fire)
<pseudonymous> sruli: I'm guessing the ASUS has an SSD and the HP machines do not
<hateball> sruli: run the programs from terminal, see if they spit out any errors causing long load times. check your drives also
<sruli> pseudonymous: correct, but it should'nt be this slow on a regular hdd
<pseudonymous> Well, not at the outset, no. But try looking with htop (to see CPU usage of running processes) and iotop (to see I/O load of running processes). Perhaps you'll find something running amok
<hateball> sruli: use smartctl to check the health of the drive(s)
<sruli> hateball: even terminal takes ~5 secs to open, running caja from terminal i get no output errors, will try smartctl
<ikonia> sruli: IO and/or graphics config is the most likley starting point
<ikonia> sruli: you need to understand where the lag is before trying to fix it though
<hateball> old crappy HDDs is why we cant have nice things
<ikonia> understanding the differnce between actual delay and visual delay too are important
<sruli> htop is showing the cores at 0-4% usage, nothing is using much resources
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I'm trying to eject a flash drive. Two seconds after doing so the flashdrive is automatically mounted
<DevAntoine> wtf?
<ikonia> DevAntoine: tone it down
<ikonia> DevAntoine: how are you ejecting the flash drive, it sounds like automounting is picking it up straight away
<DevAntoine> ikonia: well, I'm under xfce, I just click the "eject" icon at the right of the flash drive name in the file explorer
<ikonia> DevAntoine: does it mount the desktop icon too
<DevAntoine> yeah, and a new explorer pops right after the flash drive being mounted
<ikonia> DevAntoine: if you right click the desktop icon and eject it, does the same thing happen (I'm trying to understand if the different interactions trigger the same event)
<sruli> hateball: a short test would be enough with smartctl?
<DevAntoine> ikonia: oh, it worked :|
<DevAntoine> Thanks
<ikonia> DevAntoine: interesting, so it looks like the event the file manager is triggering is either not completing properly, or not the proper sys call to eject
<hateball> sruli: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX to show the smart log
<hateball> sruli: there you can see if the drive has reallocated sectors or other problems etc
<DevAntoine> ikonia: well, after years of using Linux nothing surprises me anymore :D
<sruli> hateball: i just installed smartmontools, should i run a test first?
<blackyboy> Hi Everyone
<hateball> sruli: no need
<blackyboy> How can i get setfacl command in Ubuntu
<hateball> sruli: check logged info first, then you can issue a test to be extra certain
<blackyboy> We are using Ubuntu 10.10. in production environment
<sruli> started a test already.. should be finished now, but have the log from before, will compare
<ikonia> blackyboy: that distro is end of life and not supported
<ikonia> blackyboy: sorry
<blackyboy> ikonia, yes its not under support may i know which package will provide setback command.
<blackyboy> setfacl command
<ikonia> blackyboy: the repos are moved to the archive - we don't support it here
<blackyboy> fine
<blackyboy> ikonia, may i know which package will provide the setfacl command in Ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> packages.ubuntu.com
<DevAntoine> but I guess you have to install some packages and then mount your partitions with the "acl" option
<ikonia> blackyboy: howver, I appreciate you're trying to trick me here - so be aware that package contents change from version to version
<blackyboy> DevAntoine, nope this is to provide permission for once of user under other user home directory
<blackyboy> ikonia, thank you sure.
<A_C_M> Hello, I got a system with a 120gb ssd m.2 for the OS and a raid1 2x2TB for media storage. The problem is with hdparm, it sometimes uses hdparm.conf to put the drives to sleep, it sometimes doesn't. If I manualy do hdparm -Y on both drives, then then stay in standby without problems, until a query comes up. Dunno where to start debugging. Can anyone suggest a starting point ?
<ikonia> A_C_M: putting raid devices to sleep in general can cause you problems
<ikonia> A_C_M: I'd advise you to not do that on the raid didks
<ikonia> (unless it's a hardware raid controller - which I doubt it is)
<sruli> hateball: what am i looking for in the log, it states "no errors logged"
<hateball> sruli: pastebin it
<hateball> sruli: you want to look at the values
<hateball> ... and I am off to lunch for a bit. hopefully someone else can help you look at it
<sruli> ok, will pastebin the before and after test... 1 min
<A_C_M> ikonia: it's not a hardware controller, it's just software mdadm. I plan to get a proper hw raid controller, but until then I want to use the setup like this. At some restarts It puts the drives to sleep after 20min, other it doesn't.
<ikonia> A_C_M: I advise you to not put the disks to sleep - it's that simple
<A_C_M> this is the hdparm conf: pastebin.com/eFJZmxQ4 this is the raid md0 info: pastebin.com/WEYKh0FP this is the dmesg, lshw --class disk and hwinfo --disk output: pastebin.com/4xLjyiB6
<ikonia> disable sleep on those disks
<A_C_M> hmmm the disks are used 1-2 times a week
<ikonia> from your perspective they are
<ikonia> from the OS they are not
<ikonia> as they are in a software raid configuration
<sruli> hateball: paste.unbuntu.com/23637522
<A_C_M> ok, i will get a hardware raid. how do I solve the hdparm.conf problem ? :)
<ikonia> A_C_M: you disable sleep on the disks
<A_C_M> ikonia: even if I get a hardware controller ? :)
<ikonia> A_C_M: well no, it will work then
<A_C_M> ikonia: hmmm ok, thank you for your help.
<sruli> hateball: did you have a look at the paste?
<ngomes> anyone proefficient in using wine ?
<bazhang> whats the actual question ngomes
<ngomes> bazhang, want to install a windows game , directx9x and .netframework 3.5 or higher
<ngomes> bazhang, want to install a windows game , directx9c and .netframework 3.5 or higher
<bazhang> ngomes, did you check the appdb and ask in #winehq yet?
<ngomes> winehq is invite only
<morf> no it's not
<bazhang> no it's not
<ngomes> i get kicked with that message
<morf> "wine appdb [nameofyourgame]" to google
<bazhang> !appdb | ngomes
<ubottu> ngomes: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<igorbez> hello
<sruli> can someone please take a look at my smartctl log and see if the values are good? i dont have a clue about those values, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23637522/
<6A4AAK9QO> Hello, I want to convert a video .mp4 to .webm and keep the same size ! How to do plz ?
<hateball> sruli: well Multi_Zone_Error_Rate could be a (at least beginning) issue, not sure about Program_Fail_Cnt_Total it could just be misreported
<hateball> sruli: usually it's any of the "Error" attributes you want to look at
<hateball> sruli: and they seem fine, except for G-Sense_Error_Rate
<sruli> hateball: what does the g-sense-error mean
<hateball> sruli: it records if the drive has been dropped or whatever, it's supposed to halt then to prevent damage
<hateball> sruli: but such things could also occur due to mechanical failure, so hard to say
<hateball> sruli: At any rate I would write a letter to Santa asking for a replacement SSD ;p
<ppf> does this affect ubuntu's apt as well: https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2016/msg00316.html
<rejns> im booting from live ubuntu usb and not getting option to install ubuntu, it goes straight to live
<rejns> is that normal ?
<sruli> hateball: santa never responds! i can get ssd but i really would like to get to the bottom of it, i also have it running on 3 acer i3 all-in-ones and i always though they were slow there because of hardware compatibility (unity was so slow on them i had to go for something else) i would really like to get to the bottom of it, i will not accapt that ubuntu is built for ssd only
<Authoritarian> gudmrng
<hateball> sruli: It's not built for SSD only, I was merely saying that if you have a faulty drive it should be replaced by an SSD
<hateball> sruli: as for general slowness, like ikonia said it can be either gpu or hdd etc.
<hateball> sruli: you can use a benchmarking tool like bonnie++ if you want to check your HDD speeds
<hateball> sruli: doing I/O intensive stuff like that would likely have an impact on the SMART numbers as well, so you can check those and see if error rates increase
<sruli> will look up bonnie, what tools can i use to test ram?
<hateball> !memtest
<hateball> oh come on
<hateball> sruli: reboot and hold shift to go into grub, there should be a memtest option
<sruli> ok, thanks
<rejns>  im booting from live ubuntu usb and not getting option to install ubuntu, it goes straight to live
<rejns>  is that normal ?
<Felishia> how do I record ubuntu desktop including microphone?
<Felishia> I tried recordmydesktop but it's broken
<brunch875> it's broken how?
<rejns> everything in linux is broken
<Felishia> yes
<hateball> Felishia: I like obs-studio, but it's not in the official repos
<rejns> literally
<Felishia> the video is completely messed up
<rejns> everything
<brunch875> Last time I checked recordmydesktop worked flawlessly
<sruli> rejns: once in live do you have the option to install? how did you create the usb?
<Felishia> and the audio from my mic is 10 times louder than the audio from the desktop
<rejns> i used makestartupdisk
<rejns> in ubuntu
<brunch875> you can try obs-studio like hateball mentioned
<brunch875> it's very user friendly
<brunch875> just... bigger :p
<rejns> sruli, what is more i can't get to terminal in live distro
<bazhang> try kazam then Felishia
<bazhang> !info kazam | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (yakkety), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<Felishia> what is obs studio
<sruli> rejns: something is wrong with your usb image
<Felishia> oh I remember kazam
<rejns> sruli, md5sum says ok
<brunch875> I remember using obs studio to stream games to twitch.tv
<brunch875> but you can use it to record as well
<rejns> sruli, i had dual boot with grub, then deleted ubuntu partitions from windows, but now i cant reinstall that's how it all started
<rejns> sruli, is it beacause of grub ?
<sruli> rejns: dont think so, as i said something is wrong with the usb image, not the image you downloaded but how it was put on the usb, are you using eufi boot?
<rejns> not sure about that
<rejns> but..
<rejns> then tried to use unetbootin
<rejns> but this shit cant find usb drive
<sruli> rejns: try to make the usb with something lie unetbootin
<rejns> everyhing has it's glithces
<rejns> ffs
<rejns> while makestartup disk finds drive and cant properly write
<rejns> unetbootin cant find drive
<rejns> how good is that
<rejns> man,... so frustrating
<Felishia> kazam worked ;d
<Felishia> ;d
<Felishia> ;d
<Felishia> :D
<rejns> thinking about to run windows from virtualbox and try rufus...
<Felishia> now I can call the army and record them >:3
<rejns> sruli,  any better idea ?
<Felishia> I however don't like how the sound seems messed up because my microphone gets a lot of noise
<sruli> rejns: no
<rejns> i always feel im doing more to get linux working then actuall work...
<rejns> so pissed
<rejns> fuk
<Felishia> how do I make pulse only record if I'm talking :o
<rejns> but no money for mac
<rejns> ...
<brunch875> Felishia: could it be that your mic gain is set too loud?
<brunch875> check volume settings
<Felishia> brunch875, lemme see
<brunch875> Also check if kazam has a push to talk option
<Felishia> brunch875, it's actually at 39%
<Felishia> not really :/
<brunch875> rejns: you should be able to launch the installer from the live usb anyway
<brunch875> there should be a shortcut in the desktop
<rejns> brunch875,  how
<rejns> it's broken somehow
<brunch875> boot from live usb and observe your desktop
<rejns> cant get to terminal
<rejns> or click anything
<brunch875> there should be an installer
<brunch875> oh
<brunch875> what did you use to create the usb?
<rejns> yeah..
<rejns> makestartupdisk
<rejns> from ubuntu
<brunch875> is that the one installed by default?
<brunch875> the "usb creator" thing?
<dancell> tes
<dancell> ping
<brunch875> dancell: pong
<dancell> where your conform
<dancell> brunch875
<brunch875> dancell: this is the ubuntu support channel, for chitchat you can join me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<stein2864> which Linux is better in gnome
<dancell> ada yg dari indonesia
<rommel> stein2864, how would you define better
<stein2864> ubuntu-gnome cant put icon in desktop
<rommel> well honestly i havent tried that but i have gnome working in gentoo with systemd and it works asaik perfectly
<rommel> i think though i saw a switch or teak that allowed icons on the desktop
<stein2864> gentoo .....is difficult
<dancell> kn
<stein2864> just a noob
<rommel> not really but i will say ubuntu loaded on this macbook in less then 15 mins
<rommel> stein2864, do you have tweak tool installed
<martin__2> Hello guys, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.1 and I encounter a problem with the `add-apt-repository` command
<martin__2> here is the stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23637811/
<rommel> martin__2, what was the repo... what was the command you tried to fetch it
<martin__2> rommel: `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:budgie-remix/ppa`
<martin__2> like found here: https://launchpad.net/~budgie-remix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<rommel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/852456/traceback-output-when-adding-repository
<rommel> seems your not alone
<rommel> and this may be related too.. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=520992
<ubottu> Debian bug 520992 in postgresql-common "ImportError: No module named lsb_release" [Important,Fixed]
<martin__2> rommel: yes, looks like...
<martin__2> hum 2009, seems too old no?
<yao_ziyuan> hi. i'm in ubuntu 15.10 but wants wine 1.8.5 or higher, and wine's official repo is too slow.
<jedivapes> hi everybody
<rommel> martin__2, yes but the lsb_release was in your traceback
<rommel> yao_ziyuan, maybe something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/626932/how-to-download-wine-offline
<Amm0n> !EOL | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<martin__2> rommel: how to reinstall a package? I would like to reinstall the lsb-release package
<Amm0n> 15.10 is not supported any longer
<yao_ziyuan> more specifically, it is ppa.launchpad.net that is too slow from my china-based internet access.
<Nod0n_Neon> Hi, what other backup programm then back in time do you recomend? (I'm a learning sysadmin, using ubuntu since 14.04 as main OS, backing up my laptop with live usb and dd ATM)
<ikonia> Nod0n_Neon: depends on your requirements
<yao_ziyuan> Amm0n: yeah but 16.04 and 16.10 don't support my GTX960 video card.
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: pretty sure they do
<Amm0n> martin__2, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: tried several times and failed.
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: doesn't mean it doesn't support it
<Nod0n_Neon> I need all my data backed up like every week/ day / hour (i don't know yet), and every month a complete system backup.
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: means you couldn't get it working,
<rommel> martin__2, i am just using google but here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050804
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: ok ok
<ikonia> I've got a 980, a 970 working on 16.04 and a 1080 working on 16.10
<ikonia> I'd be surprised if it didn't pickup the 960
<rommel> Amm0n, did you see the python error martin__2 pasted when trying to add a repo
<martin__2> Amm0n: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23637871/
<martin__2> I might have an idea lsb-release package is probably coming from a ppa on my machine
<martin__2> I would like to go back to the one provided by ubuntu
<martin__2> but removing lsb-release is removing tons of dependencies
<Amm0n> martin__2, if you want to use this repo (which i don't recommend) you need to add it to sources.list like in the link you provided
<Amm0n> martin__2, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<rommel> Amm0n, is that the reason for that traceback error
<martin__2> Amm0n: I have this installed on my system: 9.20160110+elementary4~ubuntu0.4.1 - lsb-release:i386 (= 9.20160110+elementary4~ubuntu0.4.1)
<martin__2> And I would like to go back to the ubuntu version
<rommel> yeah adding packages from aur in arch was a disaster
<ppf> martin__2: the ppa-purge package can help you purge a ppa
<rommel> its like installing outside of portage in gentoo or funtoo
<Amm0n> martin__2, how did you get this lsb_release? your sources.list looks fine
<martin__2> Amm0n: it was in my source.list.d
<IronSnout> :)
<martin__2> But I removed the ppa later on
<martin__2> but this thing staayed here
<Amm0n> did you ppa-purge this ppa?
<martin__2> Amm0n: sadly not
<ppf> then do so
<martin__2> but I cannot right now because lsb_release is failing
<martin__2> youpi!
<yao_ziyuan> is there any faster mirror for ppa.launchpad.net?
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: it's a distirbuted service
<yao_ziyuan> now i'm using a proxy to download https://launchpadlibrarian.net/231444440/wine1.8-amd64_1.8.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10.1~ppa1_amd64.deb and it becomes SIGNIFICANTLY faster.
<martin__2> Okay solved guys
<rommel> martin__2, how
<martin__2> I downgraded the lsb-release package, then I will readd the faulty ppa and purge it to reset all packages
<ppf> you don't need to readd it
<martin__2> sudo apt-get install lsb-release=9.20160110ubuntu0.2
<martin__2> I can purge without readding it?
<ppf> by hand
<ppf> or, if you'd like to use, ppa-purge
<ppf> then you need to readd it
<martin__2> ok
<rommel> well when you purge a repo does it then remove all installed pkgs from it and reinstall the normal ones?
<ppf> rommel: with ppa-purge, yes
<Amm0n> martin__2, if you cleaned by hand an apt update/upgrade should bring back the normal version
<rommel> that would be the thing to do then since it may catch what you might miss
<martin__2> yes I will go this way
<ppf> Amm0n: no, upgrade doesn't downgrade packages
<_joe_^> Hi I have a problem with scane from brother dcp-j315w. I installed *.deb drivers form official web (printer, scancer, and drivet install tool) but sane cant scan documents (see scaner via usb of sane-fine-scanner)
<_joe_^> Under windows havent problem. I remember that scaner work too under arch's distro bunt driver was not brscane3 but brscan4 and was from arch AUR
<martin__2> okay, so looks like it's much better now, but I still have this error now: lsb_release: error: no such option: -u
<quantibility> i was losing all faith in ubuntu untill i switched to ubuntu from xubuntu.. from scratch, i did manage to save my mess of a work.. im glad i went toe the roots.
<quantibility> too
<quantibility> to?
<_joe_^> ?
<aviral> #processing
<sruli> trying to find why a few of my machines are very slow, smartctl looked ok, will run some bonnie++ tests soon, but i just tried "su -sch" on a dir (should be around 400gb) its already running 6-7 minutes and has not returned a result yet, does this indicate a problem with hdd? (on my main PC which is zfs raid 5 same command on 521gb took ~20 seconds)
<sruli> after 8 minutes du finished 321gb, why so long
<xurious_phone> Morning folks. In a pickle. Installed 16.04 server. Did the mod to show 'classic' if names (eth0). Modified interfaces to set a static IP. Ifconfig shows everything is correct. However I still can't ping gateway. Is there something else I can check to see if the network is properly configured?
<sruli> xurious_phone: can you ping it from other machine on local network?
<Southern_Gentlem> xurious_phone, subnet mask correct?
<xurious_phone> Subnet mask is correct. Unable to ping it  (or out.)
<sruli> xurious_phone: have you bought up the interface?
<ppf> can't ping means what exactly?
<xurious_phone> Other machines on the subnet are unable to ping this IP. From this server, I can not ping gateway or other IPs
<ppf> that's what you said, but what does it mean
<ppf> what's the error message
<ppf> how do you ping
<ppf> are the interfaces up?
<ppf> are they configured?
<sruli> ppf: i got the card, monitor & mount, tomorrow will install and hope for a smooth ride
<xurious_phone> "Ping <ip>",  destination host unreachable, ifconfig shows the if as UP
<xurious_phone> Pretty typical way, no?
<jorth> hi
<jorth> I'm having a problem with startx
<jorth> whenever I restart, startx will simply hang
<jorth> when I kill it and try again, it will hang again
<jorth> but then when I "sudu startx" it works
<jorth> and furthermore, when I stop x again and remove .ICEauthority, normal startx starts to worx
<jorth> *work
<jorth> when I start X, the nvidia logo flashes very shortly so maybe it has something to do with the proprietary driver
<brunch875> from what I remember, doing startx with sudo is a bad idea since it changes the owner of some configuration files to root
<brunch875> so then startx cannot be started normally
<jorth> it writes .ICEauthority so I have to delete that one manually afterwards
<jorth> but then it worxs
<jorth> *works
<jorth> the interesting issue is that "startx" starts to work only after I do "sudo startx" once
<brunch875> but is it .ICEauthority the only file startx creates?
<jorth> everytime I reboot
<jorth> brunch875: maybe, maybe not. it's the only thing in ~ owned by root after "sudo startx"
<brunch875> I don't know what sudo startx breaks, since I'm no expert in X
<brunch875> but I know it breaks stuff
<jorth> It's rather the other way around. "sudo startx" fixes something that allows me to use normal "startx" afterwards.
<brunch875> tales of friends have told me they managed to fix it by reinstalling
<brunch875> what I mean is probably the first "sudo startx" you ran is the one which broke stuff and left you in this state
<jamesrleimer> morning
<jorth> possibly. but I don't see why another "sudo startx" would fix it.
<brunch875> *figures*
<aviral> #processing
<holycrunchitz> hi
<holycrunchitz> my apache died. can't figure out why
<holycrunchitz> please help, this is a production site
<sruli> holycrunchitz: 16.04?
<holycrunchitz> yep
<holycrunchitz> all of the vhosts went dark yesterday
<sruli> is apache running at all?
<guest-cnw2yf> Hi, I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.1 and now I don't have permission to mount my HDDs, how can I change that?
<precise> Hey guys, apt update on 16.04 wouldn't work this morning said some files were opened or locked; possibly in use by another process. Looked in htop, didn't see anything. They eventually became unlocked and the issue resolved itself, but still: Are there any common issues that might cause this I can look into after the fact?
<guest-cnw2yf> I don't dual boot
<holycrunchitz> sruli yes
<LTM> Hi
<sruli> holycrunchitz: do you see any errors in "systemctl status apache2"
<holycrunchitz> sruli http://pastebin.com/ezCcKzg5
<sruli> holycrunchitz: was just guessing the basics, dont know, try the log files
<guest-cnw2yf> Alright, it's me that screwed up. I forgot that I had changed /etc/fstab to make my home folder a different partition and I replaced it with a default
<guest-cnw2yf> (I can't mount HDD because I'm on a guest account, because graphical login doesn't work)
<holycrunchitz> sruli AH00016: Configuration Failed
<holycrunchitz> but apachectl says that syntax is ok
<sruli> want to run a memetest but dont have that option in grub
<precise> Anyone?
<Pici> precise: sounds like there may have been another apt update happening in the background.
<Antares> https://pp.vk.me/c633922/v633922276/23f19/eUuYuxc7Zog.jpg НОВЫЙ DC HUB !!!
<precise> Pici: I don't have any cron jobs setup, what else could start an apt update?
<holycrunchitz> anyone in here know how to read a strace?
<Pici> precise: iirc theres one that runs to update the motd screen that tells you how many packages require updates.
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<precise> Pici: Hmmm, that makes sense, but I don't have motd last I checked, this is the Desktop version.
<IronSnout> .
<Pici> precise: Take a look at /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<Pici> precise: the setting there powers what happens in /etc/cron.daily/apt
<deavmi> WHat is the current release name of 16.10?
<OerHeks> something with a Y ..
<deavmi> Yakkity?
<deavmi> Okay thanks
<deavmi> * Yakkety
<OerHeks> .. yak, indeed
<holycrunchitz> GOT IT
<holycrunchitz> sruli: in case you were curious, it was an invalid ssl cert
<holycrunchitz> why in God's name doesn't apache just say so in the fricking logs?
<holycrunchitz> anyway thank you for helping me get my momentum going!
<kLOs> nmap shows me this: 12345/tcp filtered netbus
<kLOs> should I be concerened?
<kLOs> anyone can help investigate what causes this port to show?
<Southern_Gentlem> netstat
<kLOs> netstat doesnt show me anything on 12345
<kLOs> i also tried fuser, but nothing
<OerHeks>  lsof | grep 12345
<OerHeks> ( shows what process opens that port)
<kLOs> nothing
<Southern_Gentlem> i am suspecting nmap
<Southern_Gentlem> did you run nmap from the same machine
<kLOs> no
<Southern_Gentlem> http://www.auditmypc.com/tcp-port-12345.asp
<kLOs> but i'm reading now that it might be the firewall since it's filtered
<Southern_Gentlem> it can be alot of things
<OerHeks>  note: TCP port 12345 uses the Transmission Control Protocol too
<codfection> http://thehackernews.com/2016/12/ubuntu-hack.html LOL
<OerHeks> codfection,  old news, if you got the ffmpeg updates today
<codfection> OerHeks, why does ubuntu bring more vulnerable software with it?
<Pici> codfection: Thats a weird question. Are you asking why software has bugs?
<codfection> Pici, well.. there are many bugs discovered in past related to ubuntu only and not for Gnu/Linux in general.
<OerHeks> codfection, read your story again, it says not ubuntu exclusive :-D
<codfection> Pici, considering the fact that a huge company like canonical is backing up ubuntu..
<Pici> codfection: I strongly disagree.  The vast majority of security updates that you get are for things not created by canonical.
<OerHeks> fud
<DArqueBishop> Ubuntu has security bugs that need fixing.
<DArqueBishop> Windows has security bugs that need fixing.
<DArqueBishop> Android has security bugs that need fixing.
<codfection> Pici, I didnt mean that.. I mean that ubuntu installs bunch of crap that brings vulnerabilities
<DArqueBishop> iOS has security bugs that need fxing.
<DArqueBishop> There's no such thing as perfectly secure software.
<codfection> DArqueBishop, I dont think iOS has any bugs.
<codfection> DArqueBishop, in past yes, not anymore. iOS is considerably more secure. : Fact
<DArqueBishop> codfection: not fact. Opinion.
<OerHeks> open your ios agenda ...
<DArqueBishop> Really, this discussion belongs in #ubuntu-discuss.
<OerHeks> anyway, nice friday trolling, codfection
<DArqueBishop> Or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<codfection> DArqueBishop, OerHeks come to offtopic or discuss. I will show you proof
<invisiblek> yea, you probably want to leave that on Pici lol
<txdv> hello
<jamesrleimer> res
<ppf> speaking of security bugs
<ppf> is ubuntu affected as well: https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2016/msg00316.html
<codfection> why ubuntu is not rolling release? wouldn't it be beneficial for users to get up to date software while counting on ubuntu's support?
<txdv> sure
<txdv> codfection: apply to canonical and do that
<OerHeks> if you want to drop quality, sure
<codfection> OerHeks, how does it drop quality? mind explaining?
<codfection> txdv, lol
<stein2843> zhengsheng 你好
<txdv> codfection: its not really funny, its a lot of work
<ppf> codfection: you can't make necessary but invasive changes in a rolling release
<Amm0n> ppf, that's not true
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<codfection> ppf, it's not. It makes no sense
<ppf> Amm0n: of course you can, but that would be indistinguishable from a full distribution upgrade
<ppf> take the switch from upstart to systemd for instance
<ppf> there's no sane way to do that in a rolling release
<Amm0n> ppf i took this step with a 1 year neglected rr without any problems^
<Amm0n> well, it was sysvinit - systemd
<ppf> then ... that's not a rolling relase
<ppf> or release
<Amm0n> sure it was/is
<ppf> what system were you switching on, then?
<Amm0n> the distro switched from sysvinit to systemd
<Antares> Send cocaine from MI6
<OerHeks> Partly rolling Full-rolling Pseudo-rolling True-rolling Cyclically rolling, what version do you suggest, codfection?
<ppf> Amm0n: arch linux?
<codfection> ppf, arch did that and it was / is a rolling distro.
<Amm0n> ppf yes arch
<codfection> ppf, https://www.archlinux.org/news/systemd-is-now-the-default-on-new-installations/
<codfection> OerHeks, full-rolling
<ppf> codfection: yes, i know
<codfection> ppf, so your argument is completely wrong and false.
 * OerHeks facepalms
<ppf> OerHeks: :)
<codfection> thats a fanboy facepalm lol
<Amm0n> ppf, one of my systems with arch i installed 2009, and it didn't got broken by any update yet
<ppf> breaking updates is not a problem inherent to rolling release
<codfection> Amm0n, try upgrading from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and it will give you headaches lol
<ppf> codfection: not really
<ppf> Amm0n: the issue with rr is about stability. rr vastly increases the likelihood of major bugs making it into production
<ppf> that's the principal reason why ubuntu does fixed-release
<Amm0n> ppf, 7 years working now is what i call stable
<ppf> (well, that and because upstream debian does so)
<Amm0n> ppf, read https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/arch_compared_to_other_distributions
<ppf> Amm0n: i am familiar with arch
<codfection> Amm0n, arch is a no match for kids distro
<codfection> anyway ppf you better get your facts straight
<ppf> codfection: my facts are flawless
<invisiblek> rolling release is more unstable, there's absolutely no doubt about that
<invisiblek> good, bad or otherwise
<Amm0n> lol another one
<codfection> lol
<invisiblek> you guys clearly have no idea how software development works
<invisiblek> bleeding edge != stable
<ppf> folks i think it's time to quit this discussion and get back on topic
<codfection> Amm0n, they always cry about stability whenever asked for bleeding edge packages or rr. but the fact is that ubuntu has more stability issues than rr and bleeding edge distros. like ppf said I wont say more because its getting offtopic. cheers
<GrandPa-G> I need some help configuring postfix on 16.04. I installed as the default Internet option. What do I need to change to set up smtp sending?
<kinase> guys, could someone help me out? I am having an issue with shutting down lightdm and going back to the terminal (ctrl+alt+F1). It keeps the black screen, but I can still run commands, only blindly.
<ppf> GrandPa-G: here's a guide you can try: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html
<Amm0n> invisiblek, rolling release != bleeding edge
<invisiblek> eh, you got me there
<GrandPa-G> ppf: i had skimmed that one but it seemed more about tls and ssl. I just found another https://www.linode.com/docs/email/postfix/postfix-smtp-debian7 I am going to look at.
<GrandPa-G> I basically want to use it as a relay via gmail
<rafalcpp> Ubuntu's live-cd seems to not include mdadm, wtf?
<ppf> rafalcpp: install it
<stein2843> anyone know how to solve tearing UI&video
<rafalcpp> ppf: that sucks
<ppf> why
<rafalcpp> ppf: can't do basic repair on your computer
<rafalcpp> (without internet)
<ppf> rafalcpp: server or desktop
<ppf> did you try the Alternate Install disk?
<rafalcpp> ppf: for me desktop and server is the same, what do you mean? It's a PC, with a screen, keyboard
<ppf> the question is which iso did you use
<ppf> if the default desktop iso ships without mdadm, give the Alaternate one a try
<ppf> or the server one
<ppf> also the alternate one
<Pici> ppf: the alt install cd was discontinued a while ago
<ppf> Pici: dammit, that's what i get for guessing my answers :)
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pici> but you need an internet connection for that one, obviously.
<ppf> Pici: it's rafalcpp's question originially. he's looking for a live disk that contains mdadm
<nicomachus> uh oh. Pici is all op'd up
<Pici> oops
<rafalcpp> Pici: that cd really should contain basic stuff to open your disk. mdadm, lsblk, cryptsetup, lvm. they are probably < 1mb packed together
<rafalcpp> espcially as there was room for various icons/backgrounds and other unneeded stuff
<felum> hallo
<ppf> Pici: the alternate iso is still referenced on help.ubuntu.com
<ioria> ppf, only lubuntu i think has it
<Amm0n> rafalcpp, you are right, but RAID is not very common on Desktop setups, that's why it's not included in the desktop iso. The server iso should have all stuff you mentioned.
<ppf> rafalcpp: try the server iso maybe
<ppf> me, Amm0n beat me to it
<ioria> server it's not live
<rafalcpp> well that is another point, all ubuntus should setup raid by default (at least degraded mirror)
<rafalcpp> just so when user decides to add a disk and "convert to raid" he can do that easily
<ppf> that's not a very sane request
<ppf> raid dekstop setups are fringe scenarios
<ppf> only very very few users run it
<fe1fan> hello
<ioria> rafalcpp, can you download the mdadm pkg and install on livecd manually ? via usb maybe
<rafalcpp> ioria: could be. Well I already solved it in other way, just saying how dissapointing experience it was
<fe1fan_> hello
<ioria> rafalcpp, i see
<Amm0n> rafalcpp, ubuntu is preconfigured, if you don't like it change what you want, or use another distro
<ppf> actually i concur that the iso should contain those tools
<ppf> who cares about size, really
<nicomachus>  ppf I would say I do, because I want the ISO to fit on a CD.
<Amm0n> it would be there if more ppl would use it^
<ppf> rafalcpp: you can build your own live disks, btw
<ppf> nicomachus: that's what the minimal cd is for
<fling> ppf: I run raidz2 on desktops
<ppf> so do i (btrfs in fact), but i think we're fringe scenarios, too :)
<fling> ppf: but we just need data availability!
<ppf> and it's awesome!
<Calgon> hi all
<Calgon> guys channell for tennis?
<ppf> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Calgon> !alis
<aarobc> Running ubuntu on a mbp, sometimes the bluetooth audio works flawlessly and has great range. Other days it is crappy quality, crappy range. Anyone know of a solution?
<aarobc> Also, can't ever get it to connect on the first try. have to disconnect it and reconnect it a few times, then toggle the audio sync connect in blueman before it finally connects
<nicomachus> aarobc: sounds like a typical experience with bluetooth to me. if you find a solution please share.
<aarobc> ha ha
<quantibility> ok, so, i installed plasma desktop and now i want to remove it i have followed all the advice online and yet i still have the option to choose plasma? can someone help please?
 * quantibility plays "sitting by the dock of the bay"
<gswallow> I'm sure you hear it multiple times a day but y'all need to hear it from me:  systemd sucks.  Please remove it from forthcoming releases of Ubuntu.
<gswallow> That is all.
<ppf> lol
<quantibility> so no one?
 * nicomachus heads over to the master servers to remove systemd, since no one ever put it that way before...
<i_and_i> quantability .. perhaps use Synaptic Package Manager to remove everything related to plasma ?
<i_and_i> quantibility*
 * quantibility knew he should have went with unity... 
<quantibility> yup
<nicomachus> quantibility: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<nicomachus> quantibility: then sudo update-initramfs -u
<quantibility> how the f- you mf know ths sh-t all day?
<nicomachus> (also apt purge --remove <plasma> but I assume you already did that)
<quantibility> not that im knocking i appreciate the help
<nicomachus> 1. please watch your language :)
<quantibility> i think i tried there
<i_and_i> they are experiences
<nicomachus> 2. I had to do the same thing earlier this week and just checked my bash history
<quantibility> but yes
<i_and_i> experienced
<nicomachus> quantibility: did that do the trick?
<quantibility> im stuck between options
<quantibility> and talking on the phone with my girl
<quantibility> she always manages to call when im doing something
<noonien> Hello folks!
<noonien> I'm trying to install i3-gaps-next on yakkety. I've added the following ppa: https://launchpad.net/~daveg/+archive/ubuntu/i3-gaps-next using apt-add-repository, then I ran a sed -i 's/yakkety/xenial/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/daveg-ubuntu-i3-gaps-next-yakkety.list, however, after a apt-get update, apt-cache show i3-wm does not show the correct version. Am I
<noonien> doing something wrong?
<nicomachus> noonien: may need to check with the guys in #i3
<nicomachus> noonien: we can't really provide support for PPAs like that
<yotux> Need help running a script at startup with root access
<noonien> That seems to be an unofficial PPA, and this really doesn't have anything to do with i3.
<noonien> The problem I'm having is that I cannot apt-get the package from the launchpad PPA.
<nicomachus> noonien: did you run apt update?
<noonien> I did, yes
<noonien> This is the output of apt-cache show i3-wm: http://vpaste.net/GFGOZ
<jamesrleimer> nothing like just figuring out that the computer you have ubuntu on is a quad core cpu ::}
<ioria> jamesrleimer, grep "cpu cores" /proc/cpuinfo
<mikeymop> hey all
<jamesrleimer> hi mikey... yea i got 4 cores...now just trying to figure out something with conky..whole lot of reading on the net
<mikeymop> has anyone here used wine to host a windows service?
<jamesrleimer> no i got a windows 10 comp specifically to play steam games..
<lonix> Hell when I boot ubuntu USB in uefi, it gives me the try or install option and screen goes blank after choosing ( secure and fast boot is off)
<lonix> Anyone have a good idea ?
<ernesto_> ciao
<quantibility> thank god my girl works
<quantibility> ok
<quantibility> now back to the options i was stuck at..
<jamesrleimer> i think you have to go into bios to change from uefi to legacy
<jamesrleimer> dont quote me..there are people here that know better than i
<quantibility> auto mode and manual mode?
<lonix> James yes but then I would be installing in bios mode :(
<quantibility> nicomachus,
<jamesrleimer> not sure then
<math573> hello. i know this isn't the channel for this but: for xubuntu, are the security updates same as the ones for ubuntu?
<quantibility> so?
<quantibility> like 0 -3 choices here
<quantibility> plymouth?
<tgm4883> math573: yes
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> so i just guess it here and use "scale_2" or regular? which one???
<quantibility> scale 2 is 99 priority, while regular is 100 priority
<quantibility> what to do.
<quack_> my mom said 38 bogomips is enough for anyone. my friends all have over 8000 bogomips, what can I do do convince her I need more bogomips?
<quantibility> work
<quantibility> that would convince anyone when you pay for your own bogomips.
<quack_> I wash the car once a week
<i_and_i> what is this ugly word :  "bogomips" ?
<quantibility> i usta wash and wax a car 23 times a weekend.
<quack_> bogomips is the computer speed
<quantibility> wt
<i_and_i> wasn't it measured in Herz ?
<quantibility> sheesh things change so fast
<quantibility> i think he's talking about gaming
<i_and_i> hmm ic
<quantibility> he's whiney about a slow system
<i_and_i> gaming is not good for the brain, especially of young children
<quantibility> meh
<quack_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep Bogo
<quack_> BogoMIPS	: 38.40
<quack_> :'(
<quantibility> i see no good for the brain when the brain is no good for the brain, but otherwise its a pretty helpful tool
<i_and_i> ok once per week max
<quantibility> quack, go work dude,
<quantibility> or dudet
<quack_> i can't work right now, the car is clean
<quantibility> omg are you in colorado or one for those "other" states right now?
<quack_> maybe i should wipe poos on it
<quantibility> or are you inebriated?
<quack_> wat
<quantibility> its so much fun confusing today's youth.
<math573> specially when you're old and will most likely die a week later
<quantibility> yeah but its so entertaining.
<math573> :P
<i_and_i> they dunno what else to do
<quantibility> soon im going to need meds to stay alive, whoohoo.
<quack_> how can i make my machine more bogomips!
<quantibility> BUY a better machine, isn't this a channel for ubuntu anyhow?
<i_and_i> quack use ethernet cable instead of wifi
<quack_> i think this is ubuntu my dad gave it to me
<quack_> it's too small!
<quantibility> i_i
<i_and_i> good dad
<i_and_i> now you give him something cool
<quack_> MOAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR BOGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<quantibility> i_and_i, i didn't know that was a bandwitdth issue?
<quack_> ubuntu doesn't have enough bogomips
<quantibility> and you do you realize how confusing it is to type that sentence with a name like yours
<i_and_i> quantibility.. me neither, im just guessing around
<quantibility> and you know i guessed that you where?? lol
<i_and_i> heh aye & aye
<quack_> make ubuntu with more bogomips please
<quantibility> Quack, ok, but i think your done here?
<quack_> quantibility your mom is done here.
<i_and_i> quack it's not the limitation of Ubuntu, but of your hardware
<quantibility> we can't magically make that happenen over night that would be against the laws of nature.
<quack_> make it happen
<i_and_i> good luck
<quantibility> oh god i wish i knew what the term was the drum comedy hit.
<quantibility> ba da dant
<quantibility> tis
<quantibility> and a kick lol
<KB3VGW> ok whats going on with 16.04 and python pkgs
<KB3VGW> the python link is missing on installs
<quantibility> then something is not right
<KB3VGW> we just setup a new 16.04 and did apt-get update and upgrade
<KB3VGW> and installed switft 3.02
<quack_> fuck my ballsack is hot
<quantibility> well, do you have a front end?
<quantibility> for python?
<KB3VGW> the 2.7 pkg is broken
<KB3VGW> 3.5 is installed
<KB3VGW> but when you type python
<KB3VGW> The program 'python' can be found in the following packages:
<KB3VGW>  * python-minimal
<KB3VGW>  * python3
<KB3VGW> Try: apt install <selected package>
<quantibility> well there you go
<KB3VGW> yet apt-get install python3 says its at the latest
<quantibility> you can pick one of the two
<KB3VGW> python3 is already the newest version (3.5.1-3).
<quantibility> what about minimal?
<KB3VGW> it tries to install 2.7 and the 2.7 pkg is broken
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all! Who can advise me a ultralightweight sandbox for a PC built in 2005?
<quantibility> tried sudo apt-get update?
<KB3VGW> yes
<i_and_i> i have both versions of Python installed .. dunno why tho
<KB3VGW> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<i_and_i> i only use Python3 so far as i know
<quantibility> dependencies?
<i_and_i> i haven't looked into it
<quantibility> KB3VGW, hate to tell ya that is the limit of my expertise.
<i_and_i> just plug & play
<KB3VGW> Unpacking libpython2.7-minimal:amd64 (2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.04.1) ...
<KB3VGW> Preparing to unpack .../python2.7-minimal_2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.04.1_amd64.deb ...
<KB3VGW> new installation of python2.7-minimal; /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages is a directory
<KB3VGW> which is expected a symlink to /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages.
<KB3VGW> please find the package shipping files in /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages and
<KB3VGW> file a bug report to ship these in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages instead
<quantibility> im still stuck with my issue i wish  to be answered i can't ever take a educated guess
<quantibility> ya know the explanation is right there.
<KB3VGW> sorry
<nicomachus> !paste | KB3VGW
<ubottu> KB3VGW: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<i_and_i> KB3VGW.. why not step over to Python 3 ?
<quantibility> nicomachus,
<quantibility> so yeah
<KB3VGW> 3 is installed
<KB3VGW> but the issue is that the pkg is broken the python command is missung
<i_and_i> is it working ?
<quantibility> i have like a list of option and am too stupid to know which one to choose
<skinux> I need help with this error. Trying to connect to MySQL running on VM, error is "lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet' system error 10045
<i_and_i> hm .. did you try: python3 yourproject.py
<KB3VGW> we need the command python for swift
<i_and_i> with a 3 attached
<KB3VGW> no they built it with just the python conmmand
<i_and_i> hm
<KB3VGW> it looks for the command python
<i_and_i> ic
<Pici> KB3VGW: Does it require python 2.x?
<quantibility> im thinking it does
<quantibility> dependencies
<KB3VGW> yes
<KB3VGW> and the 2.7 pkg is broken but you can tell it to use 3.0
<Pici> KB3VGW: can you pastebin the full error message you get from installing python 2.7?
<KB3VGW> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/clang clang /usr/bin/clang-3.6 100
<KB3VGW> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/clang++ clang++
<quantibility> well its looking for the simulation link that is designated for the command that is in the main file, which is protected i believe.
<quantibility> only way to get to it is to have thew system know its there, try adding the actual link in the folders and files associated.
<KB3VGW> http://paste.debian.net/902598/
<quantibility> thats a fresh install?
<Pici> KB3VGW: did you install things into /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages manually?
<quantibility> ??
<KB3VGW> this is a fresh 16.04 install maybe I will move to 16.10
<gravie314> :)
<gravie314> ugh... sorry... i gotta read a channel topic?... sigh...
<gravie314> outs!!!
<genii> Hm
<happydata> should i use --user whenever installing python packages so that i dont mess with anything that has to do with the system python?
<Pici> happydata: yes, or use a virtualenv.
<happydata> does that include installing pip?
<happydata> and when it comes to new python versions, unless i want to try it out immediately, should i just wait until there is an update for the new version?
<Pici> happydata: It depends if you mind being a few versions behind pip releases or not.  I used the get-pip.py script to install pip to my home instead of using apt's python-pip package.
<Pici> happydata: I'd say wait... but thats mostly because 3.6 hasn't come out yet and I'm not sure what the community's response to it will be.  Also, feel free to check out #python, but note you'll need to be registered and identified to join (see /msg nickserv help register)
<happydata> Pici: so python updates just like any other package im assuming?
<Pici> happydata: it does, but I guess I may have been a little misleading with my prior comment.  We won't ship a new version of python with the same package name for a version increase... You'll only really see security updates.  When python 3.6 comes out, you won't get upgraded from 3.5 to 3.6... 3.6 would be an entirely new package and also will not be deployed to releases that are already out... there are PPAs
<Pici> available for these though.
<Pici> Sorry if that was a little confusing.
<happydata> Pici: hmm, alright that makes sense. python 3.6 package name would probably be along the lines of "python36" or something like that im guessing?
<Pici> happydata: it'll be python3.6, yes.
<happydata> Pici: how will the symlink work? would python3 still be linked to 3.5? and if i wanted to use 3.6 id just type "python3.6"
<Pici> happydata: Yes.
<happydata> Pici: also, side question, how do i get rid of all these join/leave messages?
<Pici> !quietwebchat | happydata
<ubottu> happydata: To ignore joins, parts and quits from being displayed in the freenode webchat, from the menu in the upper left, select options and then tick the "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS" checkbox.  This setting applies to all channels that you are in.
<happydata> Pici: that's easy haha. thank you for all your help!
<riccardo_> Hello
<riccardo_> I'm back
<riccardo_> Pantheon is very unstable
<riccardo_> So I thought it was better to have an Ubuntu configuration
<riccardo_> So how do I have a dock instead of the sidebar and the multitasking view?
<KB3VGW> ok I just installed 16.10
<KB3VGW> and it has 3.5 python installed
<KB3VGW> but the python command is missing
<KB3VGW> the python 2.7 pkg is broken on 16.10 also
<KB3VGW> same error
<Pici> KB3VGW: So you installed 16.10 and immediately ran apt-get install python2.7?
<zivester> just trying to do a simple apt update/upgrade, anyone ever seen this?
<zivester> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zivester>  apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.3.1) but 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 is installed
<foul_owl> Hi folks. I'm running fluxbox as my wm but some dialogs are still showing up as gtk3 style. For example, the firefox save dialog. These dialogs cannot be moved or resized, and are stuck partially off screen. Any way to disable gtk3 style dialogs?
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> i am creating a ubuntu remix with pinguyos builder
<skypce> how can i add audio group with pinguyos builder, i need the group will added to user in live and install mode
<genii> skypce: That's not so much an Ubuntu support issue as a pinguyos support issue.
<skypce> ahh ok
<skypce> i will go channel thank you
<xxxx> ubuntu 16.04 lts keeps freezing after not long (30 min), every turn on desconfigure keyboard and othr tinny stuff and this is a 2 month, several ubuntus problem
<engpy> Does some one know if wifi disconnect issue is solved for ubuntu, when PC goes to sleep?
<engpy> because of that I have to boot on win10 since I can't have my pc loose wifi and it requires a relog or restart in order to connect a wifi, it is frustrating :(
<engpy> I really need a solution :)
<ouroumov_> xxxx, what's your CPU?
<ouroumov_> engpy, there's so much wifi issues... A big chunk are not fixed
<ouroumov_> engpy, however you don't usually need to restart
<ouroumov_> engpy, you can `sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service` in a terminal
<ouroumov_> engpy, if that doesn't work modprobe your wifi driver
<engpy> I realy don't know what to do, it is clean installed last ver of LTS ubuntu - yeh I need to relog but once I had to restart relog didn't worked somehow. I use that command it doesn't work for me
<engpy> I have been looking for solution last 3 weeks now
<buh> is there a social ubuntu channel?
<buh> for off-topic discussion
<ouroumov_> !ot | buh
<ubottu> buh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<engpy> I have love for ubuntu I want to start use it as my main OS, but when I close my laptops lid or when pc sleeps wifi goes, and its lkist.. so if I relog I loose everthing that open or running
<allard-alfa> Hey, what's up, guys? ^^
<engpy> Not much, eating my nails, you? :)
<buh> ouroumov: thanks. Should be in the topic IMO
<engpy> Tech life is not getting easier, getting harder instead lol
<xxxx> ouroumov_: acer 64bits, used to have win7, 500hd 2ram.. anything else?
<engpy> 2 ram ?
<xxxx> it's low ram but just with youtube, and low Q keeps freezing
<Darkchaos> Did someone already see an usb audio device which uses soley 0x0 and 0x1 in it's bulk transfer packets for audio? Never a full byte, it's like discarding the upper 7 bits?
<allard-alfa> 2 ram? what about lubuntu/xubuntu?)
<allard-alfa> or i3wm
<Over9000Rage> hi
<eddi> hi!
<allard-alfa> hi there
<Over9000Rage> xcowsay hi
<engpy> I honestly don't think you can run smoothly 64-Bit ubuntu with 2ram :)
<Nouyan> hi
<kvasirr> Is there a way to open an image in ubuntu mini cli version ?
<chachasmooth> if I try to use a command line tool which has not been installed yet, Ubuntu shows a suggestion on how to install it
<chachasmooth> how does that mechanism work? i.e. how does ubuntu know to which package the tool belongs?
<Pici> chachasmooth: its powered by the command-not-found package, which ships a databse of executable names and the packages they belong to.
<Pici> !info command-not-found
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.3ubuntu16.10.0 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<chachasmooth> oh :/ I thought there was some cool magic behind it
<Pazooza> What is an out of range error on a hidden network when Ubuntu first boots. You can't connect, it's all greyed out, then it connect by itself in it's own good time.
<GrandPa-G> I am having permission problems with logrotate. My command is sudo logrotate  --state ./status -v -f caplink-backup.conf
<GrandPa-G> I am getting rror: stat of /mnt/data/backup/caplink.sql.gz failed: Permission denied
<GrandPa-G> exactly what permissions am I missing and on what. It is a standard backup db and zip the sql result file
<babat> ping
<nicomachus> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jamesrleimer> hi
<babat> what is the codename for ubuntu 17.01
<Pici> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> There is no 17.01
<babat> jumping mouse
<babat> lol
<babat> with systemd
<babat> rolf
<babat> *rofl
<LoRez> does anybody know if Canonical documents how the cloud images are built?
<Wicaeed> I've got an NFS server that I'm using as a location for a bunch of DB backups. I was looking at using inotifywait to look for when a file is put on the file share, and then automatically sync that file to AWS S3 when it's completed copying by looking for write close_write events . It seems, however, that inotifywait & NFS (or sshfs/scp) don't really work together well for listening for events from the network. Does anyone know of any other simple way (witho
<LordNelthon> does anyone have dual boot with windows? which partition layout do you use (windows partitions before or after)?
<pseudonymous> Wicaeed: if the copying is a synchronous operation, you could simply write to another file (call it your lock-file) as an indication of the backup being done and have your server-side scripts monitor that instead
<IronSnout> LordNelthon, flag linux partitions as boot then do : grub-install /dev/sda1 . for example
<agrok> Hi !
<agrok> I ma trying to compile doxygen and get troubles. Is there anyone who can help me ?
<pseudonymous> agrok: as a general thing, don't ask to ask. Try to provide all the information required for people to help you instead.. In your case, that means pasting the exact error output paste.ubuntu.com
<agrok> cmake -G "Unix Makefiles" ..
<agrok> -- The C compiler identification is GNU 5.4.0
<agrok> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 5.4.0
<agrok> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
<agrok> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
<agrok> -- Detecting C compiler ABI info
<pseudonymous> agrok: pasting directly in the chat is a *big* no-no
<agrok> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<agrok>   CMakeLists.txt:76 (find_package)
<LordNelthon> IronSnout: my question is, if I put the windows first, an windows update may mess with my linux partitions (happened recently) and if I put linux first I don't know if may cause windows problems
<agrok> sorry
<pseudonymous> agrok: paste your output to paste.ubuntu.com and come back with a link. You cannot paste it directly into the chat
<agrok> I am a newbee
<agrok> ok ok
<pseudonymous> agrok: you learn by screwing up :)
<agrok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23639681/
<agrok> Here is the error message i get.
<merlin__> hello my driver manager did not really works
<pseudonymous> agrok: so is there any reason why you're compiling doxygen yourself ? It's already available in the repositories ?
<ioria> merlin__, you mean Additional Drivers ?
<merlin__> yes
<agrok> The version proposed by ubuntu 16.04 is not the last on and I need the last features of it.
<ioria> merlin__,  ubuntu-drivers list
<pseudonymous> agrok: ok. If you *know* you need the latest features - it's just that you're going to be installing a *lot* of stuff so I'm asking you to think it over
<pseudonymous> agrok: I'm not French, so I had to guess a little with your error, but it seems to me it errors out in 'main' saying that it couldn't find 'libiconv'. You're basically missing some libraries required to build doxygen. All debian systems actually allow you to build a package yourself, but as part of that, we can also use apt to install all packages the distro used to compile its version of a package
<agrok> I already thinked of it and I am a hundred percent sure I need it.
<pseudonymous> agrok: "sudo apt-get build-dep doxygen"  <-- beware, this was what was needed to compile the older version of Doxygen that ubuntu ships. It *could* be that the newer version requires something else.
<pseudonymous> agrok: once you have all that installed, try again. But keep in mind, you're going to be installing a *lot* of stuff.
<Maiko> Where does "Precise Pangolin" stores the xorg.conf ?
<OerHeks> Maiko, normally in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Maiko> OerHeks: There is no such a file ...
<OerHeks> Maiko,  standard ubuntu does not need that anymore, unless you created it yourself, that would the place be
<rizonz> more people a good idea about what not to mirror for servers when you want a local mirror ?
<rizonz> multivers, univers
<OerHeks> rizonz, src unless there is a reason to it
<agrok> ok but I had done it before. I download on Gnu website and compile/installed everything
<agrok> that's why I'm here.
<rizonz> OerHeks: yeah no src, too much and univers multivers should be mirrored ?
<rizonz> OerHeks: I hate them being so huge
<rizonz> mirror in global
<pseudonymous> Maiko: it's a long while since a full X.org config needed to exist. These days X.org mostly detects hardware and gets it right. However, if you need/want to override some aspect, you can create a file in '/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d' . You'll see that these files still use the old X.org config-file syntax
<OerHeks> rizonz, that is up to you, if you want a real offline mirror, i would add them
<rizonz> OerHeks: yeah true, but are there really packages used for servers ?
<A_C_M> Hello, got a raid1 with 2 hdds on it. it has nothing to do. the raid is clean, and iotop shows absolutly no read/write for either hdd. the os is installed on another hdd ssd. How else can I check for hdd's activity ?
<pseudonymous> agrok: installing doxygen is not the same as having the software required to compile it - That's why I'm telling you to run 'sudo apt-get build-dep doxygen'.   Distributions like Ubuntu split software up such that files only needed for compilation are put in separate packages (ending in '-dev').. That's why your compile failed, you were missing some libraries required for compilation
<agrok> ok thanks
<A_C_M> P.S, I've asked that question because the hdds are doing alot of activity noise :/
<Maiko> How do i switch between open Programms/Windows using the keyboard ?
<nullbyte_> u bu u ntu
<nicomachus> Maiko: should be Alt+Tab
<minimec> Maiko: <alt><tab>?
<pseudonymous> Maiko: generally, Alt-Tab ? From unity - search for 'Text Entry' and click 'Keyboard Settings...' in the bottom to see (& configure) the standard keyboard shortcuts
<LordNelthon> how to flag a partition as boot in gdisk, in my case the efi one?
<Maiko> nvm, i am uninstalling straight again... , there is no Keyboardsettings in the Dash Window...
<nicomachus> Maiko: you can also hold down your windows key and see all the standard keyboard shortcuts
<pseudonymous> Maiko: eeeeaaaasy. Wait a minute. Do you see a language indicator in the top-right corner of your screen ? E.g. for english users it would say "EN", for German users, "DE".. ?
<A_C_M> anyone on the "what is causing my hdds in raid to "work" even though nothing is showing in /proc/mdstat and dstat ?
<MonkeyDust> A_C_M  better hit the up arrow to repeat your initial question every 10-15 minutes
<kk4ewt> A_C_M, software raid or hardware
<Parzival> server irc.virtualife.com.br -j #java
<A_C_M> kk4ewt: it is software mdadm
<jon___> Parzival - from Ready Player One?
<nicomachus> jon___: what?
<jon___> IRC handle Parzival...protagonist from Ready Player One.
<A_C_M> Here is goes again: got a raid1 with 2 hdds on it. it has nothing to do. the raid is clean, and iotop shows absolutly no read/write for either hdd. the os is installed on another hdd ssd. But the hdds are making sounds just like when I copy stuff from/to them. How else can I check for hdd's activity ?
<A_C_M> I'm using a software raid1, mdadm.
<jon___> A_C_M - install iotop. See block device activity
<bekks> A_C_M: Why are you concerned about that?
<KB3VGW> back
<KB3VGW> sorry
<KB3VGW> ok fresh install on 16.10 and python 2.7 still wont install
<A_C_M> jon___: allready did that :); bekks: cause it's not right. since the drives are not doing anything at all, no raid check, no sync, no read or write. it bugs me to understand what they are doing. and ofc they are not sleeping after 20mins :)
<KB3VGW> and python3 is inot installing the python link
<KB3VGW> it sets up puthon3 but no python
<KB3VGW> link
<jon___> A_C_M - and what did iotop show? activity or no?
<bekks> A_C_M: Why isnt it "right"? Do you know in detail how mdadm works, how and when disk activity is triggered, even for metadata?
<bekks> A_C_M: Putting disks to sleep and waking them up again, regularly, will shorten their lifetime dramatically.
<A_C_M> jon___: only shows activity on the ssd jbd2/nvme0n1p5- ; bekks: I'm waking them up 2-4 times per week. It is just like powering up and down the desktop.
<bekks> A_C_M: So just power them down/up ;)
<jon___> i don't get the problem. raid isn't doing anything (as you said) and iotop shows no activity. so whats the problem?
<bekks> A_C_M: a raid array does quite a lot of background activity, like checking blocks, writing down metadata and stuff.
<A_C_M> bekks: well, isn't that what hdparm is for ? jon___ : hdds are working like they got stuff to do, but they dont. dstat shows no read/write on any of the hdds in the raid
<pseudonymous> jon___: Not an expert. But iotop will show you user-processes which generates IO activity. Your filesystems can still generate activity, so can software raid (repositioning data, replication etc) and so can things like LVM
<A_C_M> pseudonymous: yep, that's what dstat is for :)
<jon___> is that so? huh. well, today i learned :) okay, in that case, i'm not qualified to comment. sorry! :D
<bekks> A_C_M: hdparm does totally different things thanexecuting background tasks of a raid array.
<pseudonymous> A_C_M: ooooh, shiny ! dstat looks like something I've been missing a long time
<A_C_M> bekks: exactly, it puts the drives to sleep if no activity is on them for 20mins, like I set the conf. dstat -D sda and dstat -D sdb is showing no read and no write activity on the hdds. mdadm --detail shows the raid is clean, and has no activity
<jon___> uh, this LFS compile is taking ages. perhaps i should cook dinner.
<bekks> A_C_M: you'd need to trace the entire data on the bus to find that real few data thats causing the disk activity - image how tricky it would be to find just one kilobyte of data, and how fast it will be gone.
<A_C_M> bekks: think of this, when you are watching a 12gb 1080p movie, the drive spins every couple of seconds, like 5-10-15secs. you barely hear it. and you are doing 36Mbps; but how can the hdds generate "noise" activity just like you are doing copy max speed MB/s lets say 50MB/s ?
<bekks> A_C_M: Do you realize that the "noise" does not correlate to the "speed" of data?
<bekks> It only correlates to the read-write head movement.
<A_C_M> exactly
<A_C_M> so if no read/write data is showing in dstat, what is making that noise ? :)
<bekks> Exactly. So even a few kilobyte will cause the same noise.
<A_C_M> dstat shows not even 1bit of data
<A_C_M> and trust me, dstat is very specific
<plytro> A_C_M: is dstat sampling in small enough time slices to catch these things?
<plytro> A_C_M: what flags get passed to dstat to show data movement in bits not btyes?
<plytro> I've not found that flag
<bekks> A_C_M: From what I can read in the man page for dstat, dstat is not better/worse than all those other tools like vmstat, sar, etc.
<bekks> A_C_M: And couldnt find any hints on the sampling size, too.
<prnjoa> Can someone hellp me?  After update cannot connect to wifi
<_AxS_> hey all -- if i've installed something by hand because there's no .deb that's new/compatible enough, but apt says there's something that still requres a package be installed, how do i tell apt that it's already there ?
<bekks> _AxS_: Which Ubuntu are you using, what did you install how, and whats the very exact error message you get when doing what exactly?
<A_C_M> plytro: 0.7.3 has a --bits flag :)
<_AxS_> bekks: its 14.04 , the package is ruby-treetop, the software itself was installed directly with rubygems instead of apt, and now I want apt to assume ruby-treetop is installed instead of thinking it needs to be installed.
<helohello> ubuntu 16.04, I installed the amdgpu-pro drivers and they don't seem to be agreeing with my system. when I ran amdgpu-uninstall and rebooted I just got a black screen. So I reinstalled them. How do I revert to the orginal Radeon drivers that came with the install
<bekks> A_C_M: And whats the sampling size that flag works on?
<_AxS_> bekks: the error is:  E: Unmet dependencies. (with opennebula : Depends: ruby-treetop but it is not going to be installed ).  this shows up if i try and apt-get *anything*
<bekks> !info ruby-treetop
<ubottu> ruby-treetop (source: ruby-treetop): Ruby-based text parsing and interpretation DSL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1 (yakkety), package size 35 kB, installed size 276 kB
<_AxS_> bekks: i had to install by hand via 'gems' (or rather, an opennebula script did) because that particular version has a bug.  the whole situation is a bit of a mess though.  I just want to be able to leave it alone since it's working, but still use apt to install entirely unrelated stuff.
<_AxS_> My usual distro (gentoo) has a lovely config file 'packages.provided' where I can specify packages that the package manager will assume are actually installed.  I'm sure apt has a similar workaround.
<jon___> keep meaning to try gentoo.
<A_C_M> bekks: I guess 1 bit
<bekks> A_C_M: that would mean you'd be using a sampling frequency of several gigahertz, which is quite unlikely.
<ppf> _AxS_: most of the time that means you've installed a conflicting version of something from a ppa
<_AxS_> ppf: yep.
<A_C_M> bekks: sorry, i mean every second
<Guy1524> gentoo is awful from what I heard
<ppf> _AxS_: then ... that's the problem ;)
<Guy1524> you can't get work done w/o waiting for your computer to compile stuff
<_AxS_> Guy1524: it's a meta-distro.  works on a different plane from gentoo.
<jon___> depends what you want. ive heard nothing but good things from gentoo
<A_C_M> bekks: but what are the chanches of me not reading one of those bit/bits you are presuming, in a 10 minute period ? :)
<bekks> A_C_M: the sampling frequency.
<_AxS_> ppf: right.  But i want to work around it, because it'd be easier to wipe and install centos on this box than it'll be to get opennebula to work properly via apt.
<ppf> then why not install centos?
<_AxS_> ppf: because it's not my box yet.
<ppf> if you think that's easier
<_AxS_> i'm just tasked with getting ipmi readings, but at the moment apt won't install anything at all.
<rangemonger> gentoo seems great if you dont care for a life outside of your operating system
<jon___> redhat/centos for servers, debian/ubuntu/mint for desktops :D
<ppf> _AxS_: yes, because you installed something weird from a ppa
<ppf> get rid of that and apt will go back to normal
<_AxS_> rangemonger: nah its not that bad.  but you do wait a while for installs to happen.  fortunately you don't have to sit and watch it
<_AxS_> ppf: also, not an option.
<jon___> i'm up for a bit of gentoo. going to throw it on a vm one day
<ppf> so you're complaining that something is not working but you're also refusing to fix it? ;)
<rangemonger> heh
<ppf> that's not gonna end well
<_AxS_> ppf: yes.  i want to know how to work around it, not how to address it.
<bekks> Maybe its just a lovely looking breakage? :P
<ppf> _AxS_: then spill some more details
<ppf> but, general advice: if people are criticising your problemstatement, it's usually a good idea to think about the problem some more and find the _real_ problem you're trying to fix
<_AxS_> sure.  All i want to do is apt-get install ipmitool ; right now, opennebula has that conflict I mentioned and so it's blocking apt-get from doing anything (dep resolution in general i expect is throwing the error)
<_AxS_> Oh I know this problem is a problem and it needs to be addressed.  but I don't have time to address it right now, and it will be messy to do so.
<_AxS_> ..and addressing it properly -should- involve a wipe.  Ubuntu 14.04 desktop really shouldn't be sitting on a server...
<ppf> why not
<_AxS_> 1) its old, 2) its got a bunch of desktop software that has no use on said box..  i'm sure i can find other reasons
<ppf> it's an lts, so age doesn't matter so much. just remove the desktop things you don't like
<_AxS_> ppf: well it does when i need a (for instance) newer ruby version than is supported on said LTS..
<ppf> now regarding your opennebula issue, i'm assuming it's opennebula that pulls in the conflicting version?
<ppf> i don't actually think there is a workaround for this, if opennebula ships broken packages
<_AxS_> ..and there's nothing short of hacking the state file to make apt work around broken/missing deps?
<ppf> !info ruby trusty
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ppf> !info ruby-2 trusty
<ubottu> Package ruby-2 does not exist in trusty
<ppf> !info ruby-2.* trusty
<ubottu> Package ruby-2. does not exist in trusty
<ppf> !search ruby-2.* trusty
<ubottu> Found:
<ppf> helpful, ubottu
<bazhang>  msg the bot please ppf
<ppf> _AxS_: 'hacking the state file' is probably going to render your os dead
<ppf> why not just do this right?
<_AxS_> yeah. not something i'm interested in doing either.
<_AxS_> I supose I could use dpkg to install the necessary package i want for now...
<ppf> no you can't
<ppf> apt isn't magically broken
<ppf> through your ppa you've installed version A of something, and whatever you're trying to install right now expects version B
<ppf> there is no way to do this
<ppf> maybe the easiest thing would be to wipe the broken ppa, install whatever packages you need, and install ruby from source
<OerHeks> "ruby-treetop installed directly with rubygems instead of apt" not sure how to fix that
<ppf> OerHeks: that's a red herring
<brainspoil> rvm?
<ppf> he doesn't provide a lot of info, but i'm guessing he's installed a recent ruby from a ppa, and other things he's installing now depend on the stock ruby
<_AxS_> OerHeks: ppf's right, the issue is the opennebula package depending on ruby-treetop (and yet actually needing the workaround installed via rubygems).
<ppf> gems and apt are orthogonal
<ppf> they don't care about each other
<_AxS_> regardless, feeding the packages i need to dpkg directly got me to where I need to be for now.
<OerHeks> indeed, so logically uninstall with gem and use apt
<ppf> OerHeks: he doesn't tell us what the actual problem is, so we're just guessing
<OerHeks> not sure why gem would not give the latest version
<_AxS_> OerHeks: gem does, apt doesn't (or rather, doesnt give one new enough) since its 14.04lts
<_AxS_> regardless, its not my job to fix opennebula right now.  and dpkg let me install ipmitool so i'm good.  Thanks all!
<brainspoil> https://rvm.io/rvm/install   OerHeks ppf  hallo?
<ppf> brainspoil: yes?
<brainspoil> maybe try rvm for installing  srry wasn't paying full attention to the convo but I used it before for ruby versioning on a single machine etc
<ppf> ah
<azure> hi
<ppf> hi
<Guest11736> hello
<Guest11736> joi
<Guest11736> jds
<Guest11736> sd
<Guest11736> s
<Guest11736> sd
<zune> hey guys anyone that has any knowlegde about HP Z820 Workstations?
<bekks> zune: Maybe just ask your Ubuntu related question instead ;)
<zune> its kind of hardware related, but I don't know where to ask, and my google foo hasen't gotten me anywhere
<brainspoil> try bar instead ? LOL
<bekks> zune: Maybe just ask your Ubuntu related question instead, finally.
<bekks> zune: In case someone knows, you'll get an answer.
<zune> I have gotten my fingers in a Z820 system that is a Engeneering sample, containing Intel ES cpu's and I'm afraid if I upgrade bios to current then the support for ES cpus is gone, But now I can't install a Nvidia Quadro M4000 and I don't know why
<bekks> zune: Why cant you install it? Does it physically fit?
<zune> brainspoil what is bar?
<zune> the card is fitting it is a pci-e 3 x16 card,
<bekks> zune: So whats the actual problem then?
<zune> but the system will not show any display so I think that the bios doesent support the gpu
<bekks> zune: I'd take into account the card is broken, or you just forgot to switch primary display in the bios.
<zune> The Card is brand new and has been tested in another machine, and the machine runs with another what ever crappy gpu
<nemesis> español?
<ppf> !es | nemesis
<ubottu> nemesis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> zune: What release do you have installed and what is the card ? Be aware that newer drivers for newer Nvidia cards are not in 14.04's kernel .
<erdogan> greetings from turkery
<erdogan> turkey*
<Crell> Hi folks. I'm having an odd issue with the Startup Disk Creator. I'm on 16.04, and want to make a USB key for 16.10.  As soon as I start the program, it immediately pre-selects the USB key I have plugged in and somehow finds the ISO I downloaded, and gives me an empty dialog for "Installing", with no content except a progress bar.  It never goes beyond that, and my USB key's access light never comes on.  If I try to cancel the dialog, the
<Crell> whole program exits. What's wrong here?
<erdogan> I can't reach the CD-ROM In ubuntu. i'm using ide connection and i can see in boot menu and bios. What's wrong with ubuntu
<erdogan> ?
<erdogan> I can't reach the CD-ROM In ubuntu. i'm using ide connection and i can see in boot menu and bios. What's wrong with ubuntu ?
<rommel> erdogan, reach it how?
<erdogan> i can't see and i can't use it
<bekks> Where/how do you look then?
<rommel> Crell, can you start that program form a terminal and see the output
<erdogan> who did you answered, bekks ?
<rommel> you
<rommel> erdogan, how did you install ubuntu
<rommel> usb or cdrom
<erdogan> usb
<FireSword> rommel, shouldn't you be down trying to conquer egypt?
<erdogan> my harddisk is sata, my cd rom is ide
<erdogan> i install it witch usb
<erdogan> with
<Guy1524> so I just went on my windows 8.1 partition for the first time in months because my friend wanted me to play a game w/ him, and when I rebooted and logged back in on ubuntu, the GPU showed undefined mater as always, and there was a screenshot from my windows run
<rommel> erdogan, lspci does not show the device
<rommel> ?
<erdogan> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)
<erdogan> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<erdogan> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<erdogan> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<erdogan> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)
<erdogan> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<bekks> In case its usb, lspci will not show it.
<rommel> erdogan, use pastbin for things like that and my guess is you need the ide component of your chipset loaded from the kernel
<Crell> rommel: "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/usbcreator/backends/udisks/backend.py:4: PyGIWarning: UDisks was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('UDisks', '2.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded from gi.repository import Gio, GLib, UDisks \n KSambaShare: Could not find smb.conf!"
<rommel> erdogan, this is asuming the ide and device are working as they should
<linuxuser9> Crell: try gnome-multi-writer
<Crell> linuxuser9: I'm using KDE; not sure if that matters.
<erdogan> rommel could you came to private chat
<linuxuser9> its in the repo
<erdogan> how can i have ide component of my chipset ?
<Gustorn> Hello, is it okay to ask questions in this channel?
<Bashing-om> Gustorn: Questions about the oprations of ubuntu, yes .
<Gustorn> Okay thanks, One of my friends told me it is possible to install the new Ubuntu 16.10 on my Iphone 7 I tried searching on the wiki about this but I can't find anything
<Gustorn> Does anybody in this chat have ubuntu on his iphone?
<morf> not really
<bekks> Gustorn: No.
<erdogan> i guess ios is better
<morf> your friend is full of you know what
<Gustorn> Iphone 7*
<Gustorn> not the older versions
<bekks> Gustorn: your "friend" fooled you.
<Gustorn> Fooled me? No man we are really good friends for ages but I just talked about it in my jaguar car
<bekks> Gustorn: I dont car about your social relationship to him, but he just told you nonsense.
<Gustorn> I looked it up on youtube and google it clearly is possible to install linux on those devices man
<Gustorn> just because you don't believe it doesn't mean it's not true
<bekks> Gustorn: It isnt possible, technally.
<bekks> *technically.
<fares2017>  المطيري
<Gustorn> Yeah that's why I came here looking for ubuntu guru's
<bekks> Gustorn: Even gurus cant make it possible.
<Gustorn> Ubuntu always had such a nice community
<morf> not sure if stupid or trolling
<fares2017> تهخ
<Gustorn> For wanting Ubuntu on my Iphone
<fares2017> سلام
<Gustorn> Look the disto doesn't even matter I just don't want IOS on my devices
<fares2017> هتم
<fares2017> مح
<fares2017> م
<fares2017> مم
<fares2017> سلام
<bekks> Gustorn: It didoesnt matter. There is no way to use Ubuntu on your iPhone.
<Gustorn> all of my laptops and PC have Ubuntu why can't my phone?
<bekks> *doesnt
<morf> fares2017: calm your tits, thanks
<fares2017> اتهت
<Gustorn> I actually first asked the arch community but they just banned me straight away :/
<fares2017> مم
<Gustorn> Is there a way  to request a feature in the upcomming release of ubuntu?
<bekks> Gustorn: No.
<Gustorn> Is it possible ubuntu will release an ISO for my iphone?
<nacc> why would you be an iphone if you don't want ios on it... trolling 100%
<nacc> *buy an iphone
<Gustorn> I got it from my company
<fares2017_> sghl ugd;l
<fares2017_> سلام عليكم
<Gustorn> Apple supports them so I can't get android
<bekks> Gustorn: Can you please stop trolling, thank you.
<Gustorn> I don't understand wants wrong with having ubuntu on my iphone
<Gustorn> I looked it up on youtube it is possible!
<squinty> !farsi | fares2017
<ubottu> fares2017: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<bekks> *plonk*
<Gustorn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFmNG2k5ENw
<jon___> gustorn: nobody cares, man. the general consensus is that it isn't possible. if you insist otherwise, good for you.
<Gustorn> Look I don't think you guys understand ios is of linux, I just want to use another distro
<Gustorn> linux kernel *
<jon___> no it isn't.
<Gustorn> Yes it is
<Gustorn> Unix
<jon___> unix isn't linux. linux isn't unix. technically.
<akik> ++
<akik> sorry
<Gustorn> linux is the copied version of richard stallman his unix
<Gustorn> it's the same
<Rochvellon> Gustorn: you need a jail breaked iDevices and iDevices are not supported by Ubuntu or another Linux-Distro
<jon___> if you say so buddy.
<Gustorn> None of the distro's?
<Gustorn> Even kali?
<akik> Gustorn: please stop the trolling. it's not possible
<jon___> kali is based on debian linux. what's your point?
<Gustorn> akik: just because you can't do it doesn't mean it is not possible :)
<bekks> Gustorn: Technically, it isnt possible. And now please stop trolling.
<bazhang> Gustorn, there are completely unsupported ways to get ubuntu based on you r iPhone, but that is not topicl here
<Gustorn> I thought this was the ubuntu support IRC
<bazhang> Gustorn, it is
<jon___> it is. and ubuntu on idevices isn't supported. the end.
<bazhang> Gustorn, the method I mention is ubuntu-based, not ubuntu
<Gustorn> You are telling me this isn't possible but people on youtube have done it
<bekks> Gustorn: So go ask your youtubers then.
<jon___> so do it, if youtube tells you so. have at it.
<Gustorn> I thought they asked it here...
<bazhang> Gustorn, I am telling you again it is ubuntu based, and not topical here nor supported
<Gustorn> Fine ill ask the helpfull people over at XUbuntu I don't care anyware ubuntu is a shit distro filled with spyware
<bazhang> Gustorn, so please stop asking here as we do not support ubuntu based
<jon___> finally.
<Crell> linuxuser9: MultiWriter isn't working either. I start it, and it runs for several minutes (long enough that I move on to something else in the background) and then dings, reporting "Device or resource busy."
<Goeland86> hi, question about systemd: how can I modify the configuration so that sshd starts regardless of whether ethernet is up or not?
<Goeland86> (ethernet or wifi, really, beaglebone black also has USB-ethernet link but systemd doesn't count it as an interface for the networking service)
<UserUS> How does one turn on promiscuous mode in ubuntu 16.04?
<i_and_i> gustorn what you mean by ubuntu is filled with spyware ?
<bazhang> i_and_i, he is gone
<jon___> i_and_i - he's been kicked.
<i_and_i> ah he was banned
<i_and_i> yes
<i_and_i> i wonder what he meant
<jon___> spyware probably just means the amazon shopping lens. big whoop.
<i_and_i> ahh lol
<morf> UserUS: "ifconfig [adapter] promisc" then "ifconfig [adapter] -promisc"
<Goeland86> UserUS, that sounds like a risque proposition ;)
<i_and_i> he can turn it off
<UserUS> Goleand86: Lul
<Ben64> it's already off by default. that whole thing was a mountain made out of a molehill
<i_and_i> hehe
<jon___> indeed
<Crell> linuxuser9, rommel: Any other ideas?  I'm still not able to make a startup disk.
<i_and_i> maybe he prefer Windows :))
<erdogan> hi
<i_and_i> hello president Erdogan
<Ben64> Crell: i haven't kept up with what you're doing, but try dd'ing the ubuntu iso direct to the usb (it will erase everything on it)
<UserUS> morf: worked but the program wont run it in it for some reason
<jon___> make sure you get your if/of parameters *very* correct. dd will kill you dead if mishandled.
<i_and_i> what is promiscuous mode ?
<i_and_i> is that for watching porn ?
<UserUS> the wireless card will see other network packets
<UserUS> but not interact
<jon___> promisc mode in wifi allows you to capture all network packets
<i_and_i> ah
<i_and_i> what was i thinkin..
<UserUS> if you sniff it yeah
<jon___> good for hacking wifi
<morf> jon___: it's not just wifi
<UserUS> im trying to get it to work within a script that uses airodump-ng
<jon___> well, that's all i use it for :)
<UserUS> but it won't work
<UserUS> it works on a wireless adapter if I plug it in but not the machines wireless card
<morf> well some wifi drivers can't do promiscuous mode actually
<morf> i had one of those
<jon___> what morf said. sometimes it not supported
<UserUS> it works in kali linux
<jon___> with same hardware?
<UserUS> yes
<UserUS> but won't work on the ubuntu I have installed
<UserUS> i tried using airodump manually and it does the same thing
<UserUS> no networks show up
<UserUS> well ap points
<morf> UserUS: anything in syslog when you switching the mode?
<UserUS> where can I check
<morf> oh my...
<morf> /var/log/syslog
<UserUS> I havent done it in a while
<UserUS> ok
<jon___> dmesg
<Crell> Ben64: I'm trying to create a Kubuntu 16.10 install USB key.  Startup Disk Creator locks up (console output is complaining about Samba for some reason), and Gnome's MultiWriter locks up differently. :-)
<Crell> Ben64: I use dd about once every3 years...  Any quick instructions available to not screw it up?
<Jordan_U> Crell: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
#ubuntu 2016-12-17
<Crell> Jordan_U: After doing which step, exactly?  (To get a clean output.)
<Crell> (I'm doing other work at the same time.)
<UserUS> failed to enumerate oFono devices: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<jon___> Crell: just don't fuck up your dd if/of parameters. this is key.
<Jordan_U> UserUS: Watch your language in this channel please.
<bazhang> jon___, no cursing here
<jon___> apologies.
<UserUS> Jordan_U: what?
<jon___> that was aimed at me :D
<jon___> i have a potty-mouth
<Crell> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23640396/ - dmesg output after inserting USB key; running usb-creator -kde doesn't chage the output.
<jon___> did i just read that Nvidia's proprietary driver does not support Wayland?
<Guest24861> hello, is there some easy way to know what package a library is part of? I'm getting this error libGLEW.so.2.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, but every result in google i've found has had a similar error but with an older version
<nacc> Guest24861: apt-file search <filename>
<Crell> Jordan_U: Does that dmesg output suggest anything to you?
<Jordan_U> Crell: It suggests that you're not having a hardware problem. I expect that dd will work. Be sure to use "lsblk" and "blkid" to be sure that you have the correct of= parameter. If you get the of= wrong then you could wipe all data on the wrong drive. You *will* wipe all data from the target drive, so back up anything on the USB drive first.
<cornered> I think I'm having a problem with file encodings. When importing a mysqldump I'm receiving "syntax errors" related to backslashes in the file. These dumps import fine on OSX, and other computers with the same Ubuntu/MySQL configuration (afaik). I managed to work around that by setting the default-character-set option during the import. I'm now running into an issue with PHP failing to retrieve a date object from the file system cac
<cornered> Both of these issues are isolated to this machine. I'm not sure where to look to troubleshoot this.
<hiexpo> cornered, look in your logs
<KeyboardNotFound> Is problem with AMD Driver solved in ubuntu 16.10 ?
<hiexpo> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<hiexpo> !amd KeyboardNotFound
<KeyboardNotFound> hiexpo: thanks, But I don't know what is GCN1.2
<Crell> Jordan_U: Hrm.  Why would usb-creator be crapping out then?
<Crell> Jordan_U: And... Well this is very weird.  This USED to be a 16.04 USB key.  But now the name on it is 16.10.
<hiexpo> !dd
<Crell> Might gnome-multiwriter it have worked but not told me?
<hiexpo> use dd
<cornered> Nothing in syslog/mysql/php logs relative to these errors, aside from php/mysql telling me what they told me in the exception. I don't see any errors in syslog other that some for notify-osd and a couple ATA bus errors during startup
<cornered> After manually escaping the single backslash in the cached file it works fine now.
<anonymous> #chromium
<yangm97> is there a tutorial for booting ubuntu 16.04 using UEFI stub (no grub) and zfs root?
<yangm97> or 16.04, I don't mind...
<yangm97> *or 16.10
<R13ose> How do I update flash in terminal?
<Guest24861> apt-file search libGLEW.so.2.0 gave no output
<patientplatypus> hello everyone
<Dr_Coke> BoltCutter to break those bolts and chains
<Dr_Coke> You've suffered more then anyone can take
<patientplatypus> i was hoping someone here could help me with an installation problem
<Dr_Coke> Hi patientplatypus
<patientplatypus> yo coke
<bazhang> Dr_Coke, stay on topic here
<Dr_Coke> oh
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my problem?
<patientplatypus> if there is anyone who is willing to troubleshoot an ubuntu installation problem for a newbie, please pm me. I would really appreciate it.
<tgm4883> patientplatypus: nobody is going to do that. If you have an issue, state it in the channel
<Bashing-om> patientplatypus: State your issue to the channel . perhaps one has a solutiuon to offr ?
<winsen_> hi all
<winsen_> I need to reeinstall Thunderbird, how can I remove properly ?
<xangua> winsen_: why do you need to reinstall thunderbird in first place?
<R13ose> How do I update flash in terminal?
<patientplatypus> alright. So here's the issue: I am trying to install Ubuntu as a dual boot os on a new windows 10 dell xps 15. I've followed all the steps online including turning off the fast boot option in windows and partitioning some free space to put the new os on. So I boot up into a "try version" of the ubuntu os using my boot usb drive and I go through the installation window. However, there is no
<patientplatypus> window that looks like this: http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Select-Ubuntu-16.04-Installation-Type.png. It just skips to the partition window, which only sees my USB drive and not my main hard drive. I have absolutely no idea how to fix this issue.
<R13ose> Seems no one can help me
<xangua> R13ose: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<patientplatypus> brb going to fuck with my bios might be back
<R13ose> xangua: thanks but there are 2 packages been held back and still old version of flash
<Pepe> Hello guys. It is possible to install Ubuntu (or Ubuntu server) to USB pen drive like FreeNAS?
<garywhite> Hi everyone. Is anyone interested in a completely free Minecraft-like game that works on virtually any platform?
<tgm4883> garywhite: not really the place for advertising
<guest84019> is it possible to keep all boot related files on a single partition on a external device(usb)?
<garywhite> I'm not advertising, I'm just trying to say if anyone is interested please send me a PM. If that's not allowed to say that then I'll stop
<tgm4883> garywhite: this is the support channel, and that is not a support question. You might try #ubuntu-offtopic but even then, it's not something that really needs a PM
<garywhite> ok, sorry for doing that. Carry on
<guest84019> if i run grub-install to a external device(eg grub-install /dev/sdb) will all boot related files be on that usb?
<patientplatypus> Ok reposting my question. I went into the windows bios and turned off secure boot, and fast boot. So those aren't the issue. Here's the question for the new people:  I am trying to install Ubuntu as a dual boot os on a new windows 10 dell xps 15. I've followed all the steps online including turning off the fast boot option in windows and partitioning some free space to put the new os on. So I
<patientplatypus> boot up into a "try version" of the ubuntu os using my boot usb drive and I go through the installation window. However, there is no window that looks like this: http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Select-Ubuntu-16.04-Installation-Type.png. It just skips to the partition window, which only sees my USB drive and not my main hard drive. I have absolutely no idea how to fix this
<patientplatypus> issue.
<Bashing-om> patientplatypus: Boot back into "try ubuntu" and show the channel the output of ' parted -l '- in a pastebin. We see then what we are working with .
<patientplatypus> what is parted -1. do i just type that in terminal
<squinty> l not "1"
<patientplatypus> parted -l. I type this in the terminal window?
<squinty> yes
<patientplatypus> ok gg brb
<R13ose> Any help with my question?
<bazhang> R13ose, you were already answered
<R13ose> bazhang: yes but flash wasn't updated
<Bashing-om> patriciadomin: parted .. is PARtitiom EDitor . see in terminal: ' man parted ' for the manual page on this command . 'q to quit the man page .
<bazhang> R13ose, then it's not meant to be
<R13ose> bazhang: I looked at the current version on the flash version page and says linux has a higher version then the one I have installed.
<bazhang> R13ose, what browser are you using
<R13ose> bazhang: opera
<bazhang> R13ose, then why ask here
<R13ose> Fine
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how would I put the output of ls into a file for later reference?
<wedgie> OneM_Industries: ls > somefile     though what "later reference" would this be?
<xangua> R13ose: for opera you need to install the chrome fresh player thing
<squinty> ls >> file
<xangua> Or something like that, sorry I use Firefox
<OneM_Industries> Mainly just being able to show someone the contents of a folder, thank you!
<R13ose> xangua: like pepper?
<xangua> R13ose: pepper flash, I believe that is
<wedgie> OneM_Industries: ok, that's fine. Just be aware that ls output is dangerous to use in scripts. But as long as it's just for a human to look at that's fine
<OneM_Industries> Ok, good to know.
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<xangua> (basically downloads google chrome and extracts flash plugin)
<R13ose> Ok.  Yet, how do I upgrade flash anyways?
<patientplatypus> alright I'm back
<patientplatypus> here
<patientplatypus> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<patientplatypus> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<patientplatypus> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ parted -l
<patientplatypus> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  parted -l
<patientplatypus> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ' parted -l '
<patientplatypus>  parted -l : command not found
<patientplatypus> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l
<squinty> sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<R13ose> squinty: already installed
<squinty> R13ose, you are up to date then (as far as the repo's are concerned)
<R13ose> squinty: the version in ubuntu software sources is correct but I tested the flash version in firefox and still old.  How do I match the two?
<madid> hey all. my 16.04 boot stops at a solid purple screen. Loading from a live USB works but it does not detect the original installation. I cannot connect to network in recovery mode and failsafeX comes back with 'low graphics' Any ideas?
<xangua> ! Info | flashplugin-installer
<xangua> !info | flashplugin-installer
<bazhang> no need for a pipe there xangua
<ubottu> 'flashplugin-installer' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-b
<squinty> R13...hmmm...thought I had freshplayer install on this box but it appears that I have "adobe-flashplugin" currently displays my videos in firefox.  might want to check that out
<xangua> Can't remember the factoid but latest Netscape flash plugin is 24
<squinty> displays/displaying
<Bashing-om> !info  adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> xangua, msg the bot find package
<xangua> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 24.0.0.186ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<squinty> i A adobe-flashplugin               - Adobe Flash Player plugin on 16.04
<R13ose> squinty: I have flashplugin-installer 24.0.0.186ubuntu0.16.10.1 installed but in the browsers says 23,0,0,185 installed
<squinty> R13ose,  here I have shockwave flash 23.0
<R13ose> squinty: should I remove the package and reinstall?
<squinty> R13ose, are you having problems with the installed version.  if yes. then try sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<xangua> R13ose: what Ubuntu release are you on?
<R13ose> 16.10
<R13ose> squi
<R13ose> squinty: I installed adobe flashplugin
<squinty> ohhh....actually just noticed that I also have browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash installed too
<squinty> on 16.04 here
<R13ose> squinty: I uninstalled the package I mentioned and reinstalled
<i_and_i> i have version 24.0.0.186ubuntu0.16.04.1
<i_and_i> it's the latest version
<R13ose> i_and_i: yes but what does the adobe flash version webpage version say?
<hello> hello there
<hello> I want to run apache2 with my external IP
<hello> hello
<hello> ?
<i_and_i> rose lemme check
<imbezol> anyone have any experience using a steam controller for emulators?
<imbezol> it acts as a mouse when i plug it in rather than a joystick
<i_and_i> the adobe website says Version 24.0.0.186
<squinty> at https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html is says I have 24.0.0.186 installed
<R13ose> That is exactly what I want but says 23 for me
<R13ose> i_and_i squinty how do I go from 23 to 24?
<i_and_i> rose .. do you have Synaptic Package Manager ?
<i_and_i> there you can see which version you have installed
<tgm4883> !tab | i_and_i
<ubottu> i_and_i: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<i_and_i> tgm thanks
<squinty> R13ose,  what I have installed here is: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash, adobe-flash-properties-gtk and adobe-flashplugin
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Mine : " dpkg -l flashplugin-installer >> ii  flashplugin-in 24.0.0.186ub amd64 " .
<R13ose> i_and_i: I have ubuntu software centre that says version 24 of the package is installed
<R13ose> Bashing-om: same
<i_and_i> R13ose .. maybe the updater failed to download some files, plz try Software Updater
<squinty> hmmm.... dpkg -l flashplugin-installer gives flashplugin-in 11.2.202.637 amd64  on 16.04
<i_and_i> i get that sometimes with Adobe plugin installer too
<i_and_i> maybe the Flash for Ubuntu was discontinued by Adobe
<squinty> https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ shows Version 24.0.0.186 for "APT for debian/ubuntu" fwiw
<R13ose> i_and_i: I did the software update with no flash updates.
<i_and_i> R13ose.. what does it say on this page ?  : https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<i_and_i> which version you have
<i_and_i> for me it says "You have version 24,0,0,186 installed"
<Manish_Rai3> #django
<zykotick9> imbezol: regarding the joystick acting like a mouse... i'd remove the xserver-xorg-input-joystick package.
<R13ose> Oh says 24 now, once I downloaded the APT version of flash and installed that
<i_and_i> awesome :D
<i_and_i> you are fully updated
<R13ose> One sec
<imbezol> zykotick9: i don't have that package installed
<R13ose> i_and_i: I am rebooting to see if all users get the same version
<R13ose> Thanks everyone for the help.  This is working now.
<arturo_> hi, how can I remove this repo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes    ?  I used it to install python3.4
<zykotick9> imbezol: wow... i got nothin' then, best of luck!  note, that xserver-xorg-input-joystick package has cause me a lot of grief before i learned of it's sinister name...
<xangua> !ppa-purge | arturo_
<ubottu> arturo_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<arturo_> thanks
<hello> Hello Psi-jack
<Totoroko> behold
<Totoroko> who're the mods?
<stein2843> so why are you use IRC,whats the advantage with normal chat software
<sam_____> When i try to install phpmyadmin on ubuntu 16.0.4, am getting Unable to locate package phpmyadmin. i had uninstalled phpmyadmin, and was trying to install it back
<cornered> Files that contain backslashes are causing issues with various applications. Trying to import MySQL dumps with them are giving me syntax errors due to the slashes not escaping properly. PHP7 is giving exceptions when trying to unserialize data from the file system cache. Neither syslog or mysql/php logs are giving me anything that appears to be related. These specific files have been imported/cached/uncached on another ubuntu machi
<sam_____> tried to update packagelist with sudo apt-get update and tried to install phpmyadmin with sudo apt-get install phpmysqladmin
<sam_____> how do i resolve the error "Unable to locate package phpmyadmin"?
<stein2843> samiul[m], i think there is no phpmyadmin in the software source
<sam_____> stein2843:  from this link, how do i add  the universe repository info into my /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<sam_____> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799973
<stein2843> i tried and it works sucessfully
<stein2843> all right im just a noob
<sam_____> errrr
<stein2843>  sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<kneejerk_> I tried to boot my laptop from a bootable ubuntu usb, and it starts to load ubuntu but never actually finishes.  I've tried it in legacy and UEFI and neither seem to get past the initial loading screen
<stein2843> kneejerk_, cant into LiveCD？
<kneejerk_> stein2843 correct
<Peppernrino> hello. i'm having some trouble with /etc/rc.local keeping a setting through reboot.
<Peppernrino> i enter a line, and when i log back in, it's gone. :\
<Peppernrino> i was thinking about upstart... i just want something that starts a program on boot, but i need to configure it through a bash script, so easy is good.
<Peppernrino> sed '$isu - username -c daemon' /etc/rc.local
<Peppernrino> that's what i used.
<stein2843> hello，anyone solved tearing UI?
<stein2843> AND VIDEO
<tominator> Ello mates
<kostkon> hi
<s5s> hi
<karan> quit
<XeAnime> Hay
<XeAnime> How's Everyone???
<winston2k> hi
<idontknowprogram> hi
<XeAnime> Hello :)
<idontknowprogram> why doesnt exist a slackware channel?
<XeAnime> IDK??
<XeAnime> Dose Anyone Know Xbox360?? Or PS3??
<XeAnime> :(
<jackprb> hello eveyone
<jackprb> I have tried to install lubuntu 16.10, but it gives me this error:
<jackprb> lubuntu the grub-pc package failed to install into /target/. without the grub boot loader the instaled system will not boot
<jackprb> Any known ways to solve this?
<jackprb> folks, can someone be nice enough and help me please?
<jackprb> ^ that came out wrong
<winston2k> 16.10 isnt LTS my only recomendation is install 16.04
<morf> if somebody would know they would tell you
<jackprb> winston2k : You know I am talking about Lubuntu and not ubuntu, right?
<idontknowprogram> are you missing a EFI partition?
<winston2k> 16.10 isnt LTS my only recomendation is install 16.04/
<winston2k> woops
<jackprb> winston2k : gotcha
<jackprb> idontknowprogram : I think I am, this is a very old machine, no EFI possible
<morf> jackprb: is you internet connection working during installation?
<jackprb> morf : no, should it?
<winston2k> lubuntu ubuntu same core i think
<morf> jackprb: yes i think it should
<morf> some quick research suggest that could be the issue
<jackprb> morf: will it solve the issue? Cause I really don't want to waste traffic
<winston2k> 16.10 has bugs not as stable as 16.04
<morf> dunno
<jackprb> ok
<jackprb> thanks guys
<jackprb> <3 and peace
<winston2k> peace
<idontknowprogram> try bootrepair
<jackprb> idontknowprogram: I am gonna go for LTS. but I don't think it will solve the issue either
<winston2k> also make sure its the correct iso 64 or 32bit
<idontknowprogram> if the problem is just the bootloader,maybe bootrepair can be usefull.this help me many times
<puffinz> :P
<winston2k> we givin bad advice puffinz
<puffinz> Only use apple products?
<winston2k> ah
<puffinz> pretty bad advice eh ;)
<winston2k> well puffinz welcome to ubuntu channel
<nkr_> Anyone test unity8 /mir gaming?
<puffinz> Yeah, its not my first rodeo
<rogo> ahoy! no real  problem to mention this time. I bought bigger SSD. should i use fresh install of Xubuntu or use Clonezilla??
<yoloswag420> SHET MY XBL IS CHINESE ???
<Oncom> hi
<Oncom> greeting all
<Sorch> Hai
<Oncom> how xterm can copy and paste?
<Ben64> select text to copy, middle click to paste
<kostkon> Oncom, hi
<sucod> hello there:)
<sucod> i have no audio coming out from my ubuntu 16.04, when i test audio in test , it makes sound but while playing any audio in player, no voice comes ; pls help
<Oncom> Can be changed by ctrl + c to copy and ctrl + v to paste?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | sucod
<ubottu> sucod: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> rogo: i would recommend fresh install on new ssd, wich brand and type?
<lxleuser__> hello guys
<kostkon> hi
<lxleuser__> im pretty new to linux would like to know the command to install and uninstall apps
<sucod> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> !manual | lxleuser__
<ubottu> lxleuser__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rogo> samsung, 1 GB. i'll do fresh install.
<lotuspsychje> rogo: wich type of samsung evo? pro?
<lxleuser__> by the way im not on the lxle irc cause their community sucks theirs virtually nobody on there
<lxleuser__> thanks alot guys
<lotuspsychje> lxleuser__: please keep the channel familly friendly
<yoloswag420> hay
<sucod> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lotuspsychje> rogo: before you fresh install, check samsungs website for firmware upgrades (if available)
<lxleuser__> do any of you know how long will ubuntu 14:0 lts will be supported
<kostkon> lxleuser__, 14.04?
<lxleuser__> i think yes
<Ben64> LTS versions are supported for 5 years
<kostkon> lxleuser__, is it ubuntu or lubuntu?
<lxleuser__> lubuntu
<lxleuser__> well its based on lubuntu 14:04
<Ben64> what is it
<lxleuser__> i dont think this is an lts version i might have to uninstall
<mistform> anyone know how to get an SD card out of read-only mode?
<mistform> i tried the locking slider and it doesn't do anything (micro SD doesn't have it, it's only on the SD adapter)
<yoloswag420> anyone have xbl trial codes
<lxleuser__> would like to get ubuntu but without all the bells and whistles of unity just wanted a simple and lightweght dsitro
<mistform> i'm using xubuntu. it uses xfce
<lxleuser__> does it have LTS
<winston2k> try ubuntu mate 16.04.1 LTS
<mistform> yes, xubuntu 16.04 has LTS  until 04/19
<rogo> samsung evo 950 1 TB
<lxleuser__> my laptop just retarted by itself
<lotuspsychje> rogo: check samsung site for firmware perhaps
<lotuspsychje> rogo: if no firmware is available, clean install with ubuntu will go rocketfast
<P`O`N`T`I`A`C> Pontiac is an acronym
<P`O`N`T`I`A`C> someone guess what it stands for?
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<P`O`N`T`I`A`C> Poor Old Nigger Thinks It's a Cadillac
<P`O`N`T`I`A`C> lel
<P`O`N`T`I`A`C> sigyn is my bitch
<P`O`N`T`I`A`C> `~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~`
<lotuspsychje> !ops | P`O`N`T`I`A`C spam
<ubottu> P`O`N`T`I`A`C spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<P`O`N`T`I`A`C> {<[`~\|]>}
<P`O`N`T`I`A`C> °•○●□■♤♡◇♧`] Hello 》》》》》》•][▪》~《
<iamawesome> Hi, sudo rm -rf /*; or su - ; then rm -rf /* , is there any difference?
<iamawesome> What's the benifit of using sudo?
<geirha> You couldn't come up with a less destructive command to use in the example?
<geirha> but anyway, both will hose your system equally well
<iamawesome> So what's the benifit of using sudo?
<geirha> There are many. For one, you don't need to know the root password
<iamawesome> Is there any root password for ubuntu?
<geirha> no
<iamawesome> Both commands will delete everything, so is there any other benifit using sudo?
<iamawesome> Will sudo prevent to delete from / ?
<geirha> depends what privileges have been configured for the user. One can give a user access to run only this and that command as root for instance
<enyc> interestingly the rm command has some built in protection from deleting /
<FireSword> Other than having it setuid root, and setting the owner, group, and world permissions?
<enyc> i think you now have to add something like --no-remove-root
<FireSword> some versions of rm do
<enyc>  --no-preserve-root
<enyc> at least in debian ubuntu version at the omment seemingly
<lion_> hey guys
<geirha> the * overrides that safeguard
<enyc> ';p
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<bazhang> we are not here to tell people how to wreck their systems
<FireSword> heh
<FireSword> windows does that well enough
<lion_> ubuntu mate is such a punk as*hole
<lxleuser__> hello does anyone know how to upgrade bash
<bazhang> lion_, no cursing here
<lion_> I am so sorry
<FireSword> May I curse just one small --->||<--- bit?
<bazhang> !ot > FireSword
<ubottu> FireSword, please see my private message
<lxleuser__> what is the command to upgrade bash shell
<geirha> lxleuser__: Ubuntu has a stable release cycle, so newer bash version will not be available until you upgrade to the next release
<enyc> lxleuser__: is there some reason you want a different version of bash for a particular thing ???
<FireSword> Seems a little annoying
<geirha> lxleuser__: so what bash version do you have, and what is it missing?
<lxleuser__> im trying to upgrade because of security concerns
<FireSword> I have to register a nick onna website after registering it on here?
<geirha> security bugs will be backported if necessary
<geirha> s/bugs/fixes
<geirha> upgrading the bash version will not make it more secure
<Ben64> lxleuser__: are you still on not really ubuntu
<lxleuser__> i read this article http://lifehacker.com/how-to-check-if-your-mac-or-linux-machine-is-vulnerable-1639211806
<enyc> lxleuser__: if you look on  http://packages.ubuntu.com/bash  you will see xenial release version .1 is now a xenial-updates release version 1.1,  if you cliclk through to that you can then click on "ubuntu changelog" .....
 * FireSword sighs
<FireSword> bazhang, what was all of that abbout?
<FireSword> -b
<lxleuser__> im on a fork of lubuntu 14:04 lts
<geirha> lxleuser__: All supported ubuntu versions have shellshock patches for bash
<Ben64> lxleuser__: so you're not on ubuntu, so you're not supported by this channel unfortunately
<bazhang> FireSword, what is the issue
<lxleuser__> i ran the code and im vulnerable
<bazhang> lxleuser__, what variant is that
<Ben64> lxleuser__: cool, take it up with the support for your distro
<enyc> lxleuser__: so, your forx isn't updating bash ?
<lxleuser__> there all the same thing dude just different desktop enviroments
<Ben64> lxleuser__: incorrect
<bazhang> lxleuser__, what variant
<FireSword> None, atm. I was joking around.
<lxleuser__> ben why so much hate
<Ben64> no hate, just informing you
<lxleuser__> life is too short to have so much bitterness u need to chill
<bazhang> FireSword, please stop the chit chat here, we have a place for it in the offtopic channel, thanks
<FireSword> I do wanna convert this laptop to ububtu studio 16.04.
<FireSword> ubuntu too
<bazhang> lxleuser__, have you told us the variant yet
<FireSword> I backed everything up, but I was wondering if the hw is supported.
<bazhang> FireSword, might try a live usb to test, just in case
<FireSword> I looked around online, and it seems so so.
<lxleuser__> and btw ben im here because the support team for lxle linux is non existant even on here but since lxle is a fork of ubuntu i figured i can get some help here and im also new to this so take it easy
<Ben64> lxleuser__:  if support is important to you, maybe choose a distro that has it
<bazhang> lxleuser__, so the variant is lxle?
<lxleuser__> yes
<The> test
<bazhang> lxleuser__, it's not supported here, but perhaps you can find the channel using alis here on freenode
<The> so first time using mirc and linux having fun and learning alot :p
<FireSword> I haven't prodded into ubuntu much. But, I used to be in charge of BSD/OS development for Worldcom.
<The> thats awesome! I just do IT for the archdiocese
<bazhang> FireSword, perhaps check out the ubuntu manual free pdf
<The> XD
<The> yea I think I need to check that out
<bazhang> !manual | FireSword the
<ubottu> FireSword the: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<FireSword> The, I also have a doctorate in divinity :P
<lxleuser__> linux is not noob friendly
<FireSword> heh
<bazhang> lxleuser__, did you want assistance finding the lxle support channel here on freenore
<The> yea I know I cant even use apple products
<The> Im in over my head lolol
<FireSword> I can make ubuntu do almost anything I want. But this PC has some newer HW, and I am noy so sure there are drivers.
<lxleuser__> im actually on a mac os i get you
<bazhang> the well have a read of the manual I linked to you first
<The> so i just turned this cromebook into a split chrome os / linus running unity
<lxleuser__> macbook pro
<The> its cool
<lion_> see ya guys
<The> o/
<bazhang> the we have an offtopic channel for chat, here is strictly support
<FireSword> My Boss's custom license plate was RTFM
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic the
<lxleuser__> why so strict ?
<bazhang> this is a very busy support channel lxleuser__
<bazhang> !alis | lxleuser__
<ubottu> lxleuser__: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bazhang>  /msg alis list lxle   lxleuser__
<lxleuser__> i think im replacing this os very soon probably try out ubuntu
<bazhang> fo there for lxle support lxleuser__
 * FireSword rubs his butt
<bazhang> FireSword, thats enough
<lxleuser__> i cant even get root and my audio is not working
<joegiampaoli>  trying to hide "suspend" option. In Debian this is done by editing </usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy> No such file in xubuntu...
<kostkon> lxleuser__, judging by your comments you should give ubuntu a try
<joegiampaoli> I tried editing </usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.xfce.power.policy> without success
<lxleuser__> koston dont judge
<FireSword> bazhang, pm briefly?
<lxleuser__> everyone has to start somewhere i didnt being a noob was taboo
<bazhang> FireSword, #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> lxleuser__, you please need to stop the commentary here and find the lxle support channel
<lxleuser__> im using a fork of ubutnu
<stein2843>  why its ipv6
<lion__> anyonw who has run  ubuntu 16.04 mate on raspberry pi3b+?
<lion__> not cool
<Azusss> hello guys
<uxfi> hello Azusss good morning
<lion__> good afternoon
<Azusss> no problem at this moment
<uxfi> hello lion__
<uxfi> greetings
<uxfi> hello subhojit777
<Azusss> lion is a french man
<uxfi> hm?
<lion__> its 16:33 in china
<lion__> i am a chinese boy jajaja
<Azusss> dac lion is a french word to
<Researcher> hi
<lion__> french?
<Azusss> hi Researcher
<lion__> hi Researcher
<drjam> careful with the human banter, some mods dont like that in here
<Researcher> I am trying to change the bash prompt by modifying the PS1, I want to change the PS1 for all users, i put the bash script in /etc/profile.d but it is not working, Can some one help me how to change PS1 for all ssh users in ubuntu 14.04
<Researcher> hello Azusss and lion__
<lion__> Wow you turn green
<Researcher> O_o
<Researcher> between the welcome message which i put in /etc/profile
<Researcher> between the welcome message which i put in /etc/profile.d is working well for all ssh users, but PS1 changes are not working..
<Researcher> Can any one help me ?
<Researcher> :/
<lion__> sorry for my ignorance
<Researcher> :/
<glitchd> :|
<Researcher> no one :/
<glitchd> :\
<glitchd> Researcher, were you asking a question?
<Researcher> exactly glitchd
<Researcher> i am asking a question regarding PS1 bash prompt
<Researcher> I am trying to change the bash prompt by modifying the PS1, I want to change the PS1 for all users,Can some one help me where to put custom PS1 (bash prompt) for all ssh users in ubuntu 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<pseudonymous> Hi - I've installed gnome 3 and managed (somewhat) to make it look bearable. Except the window borders are positively *huge* still. Isn't there some tool to adjust these down to a reasonable size ?
<pseudonymous> size? *
<lion_> hey guys!
<celestial> Hey! Sorry, I can't really help you pseudonymous I have no idea
<pseud0nym0us> celesti: sorry - couldn't read what you typed because apparently I had a font rendering error :/
<balti> Hello. I could use some help with kgpg.
<celestial> I was just saying hey and sorry I couldn't help you with that problem.
<pseud0nym0us> celestial: I see, well thanks at any rate :)
<Mrokii> Hello. I am in Germany, but I have set my Kubuntu systems' language to English (GB) and only things like measurements, time and date-format to German via the GUI preferences. However, occasionally there are still some apps that appear in German. I wonder where this is coming from. Could it be some of the locale-settings I can look at via bash?
<balti> I have an installation of kgpg on my kubuntu machine. I exported the private and public key and imported it to kgpg on another machine. On the other machine I set the trust level of the private key to ultimate but still I can not use it. When I try to sign some text in the kgpg editor I get: "Signing not possibe: bad passphrase or missing key!"
<balti> Any idea?
<backbox> go
<backbox> nice
<backbox> hy man
<backbox> can any body teach some tricks
<polaris> Hi guys, I'm trying to run relinux to get a distro but I get the following error: "syslinux Error! vesamenu.c32 not found. Copy vesamenu.32 to /usr/lib/syslinux" anyone any idea how to solve it?
<polaris> No one?
<Amrock> Hi
<Amrock> Anyone??
<Amrock>  I have a question....i need to get a laptop.....should i buy  dell inspiron 5 3542 i3 4th gen  a used one?
<Ben64> Amrock: wrong channel for that question
<Amrock> I know...but i am   an ubuntu user...dont know any irc channels
<Ben64> ##hardware would probably fit your question best
<Amrock> I mean buying second hand dell for half the  price only used for 8 months..?
<Amrock> ?
<Amrock> Show some kindness please
<Ben64> i told you the channel that would be appropriate for your query
<Amrock> Ok
<balti> Anyone knows whether kgpg is till broken?
<bytefire> hi, just set up ubuntu mate on raspberry pi. how do i login as root? or a non-guest user who can sudo? i cancelled the initial setup. then it ran an update.
<bytefire> and now it only lets login as guest
<bytefire> or "other user" but asks for username and password
<fabri> hello
<fabri> !list
<ubottu> fabri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arch> b]
<arch> ji
<arch> b]
<Techknight> Hi guys. I have tried to upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 server to version 16.04 with "sudo do-release-upgrade" but it says that No new releasse was found? Am I doing something wrong here?
<lion_> have you installed  update-manager-core?
<Techknight> si
<arch> what
<Techknight> arch: si == yes
<arch> thanks
<lion_> have tried add -d or change prompt=normal into prompt=lts?
<Techknight> lion_: yes without any luck
<geirha> and done   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  I assume?
<Techknight> that will also be a yes :)
<geirha> Then perhaps the Ubuntu mirror you are using is having trouble. If so, switching to the main server should fix things
<Techknight> gonna try that later today ;) thanks
<lion_> good luck
<Techknight> thanks!
<jamesrleimer> morning
<MonkeyDust> 1pm here
<zoro_> hi
<zoro_> ?
<Baidu> hi
<lion_> hi baidu
<lion_> baiduyixianijiuzhidao
<jamesrleimer> hi
<Baidu> lol
<lion_> tian chao ren?
<MonkeyDust> lion_  english here
<lion_> well I am so sorry
<lion_> apologize for my words
<sshlogin> is ubuntu .com down
<sshlogin> is ubuntu .com down???
<cfhowlett> sshlogin, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.ubuntu.com
<sshlogin> firfox says connecion failed
<MonkeyDust> sshlogin  works for me, so no
<cfhowlett> sshlogin, something on your end.  ubuntu.com is fine
<cfhowlett> it's you, not them.
<cfhowlett> sshlogin, pro-tip: ubuntu .com is NOT ubuntu.com
<sshlogin> im from germany and the german servers are doen because the packet repository dont work an the i changed theḿ to the USA server an it works but thanks
<sshlogin> *down
<sshlogin> i know cfhowlett
<gsilvapt> hello all
<Baidu> hello
<unix> haiii
<smiggy> how to you copy text from one vim terminal and paste it into another vim terminal?
<sshlogin> im so silly i set DHCP off
<Baidu> ctr+c/v i guess?
<MonkeyDust> smiggy  the #vom channel has 1100+ users ... you have to !register if you want to talk there
<MonkeyDust> #vim
<jon___> Depends - i use ssh terminals from a window manager. Then copy with hightlight/mouse rightclick copy and then in the second vim window switch on insert with i and then rightclick paste.
<jon___> you could always use nano instead. a bit easier as some vim windows treat rightclick as visual insert under vim
<jamesrleimer> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<smiggy> seems there are different buffers for copy and paste when it comes to the system clipboard. Kind of need to use vim since I am working on the control file for a debian package. vim understands that file
<ace_me> hi all
<tomreyn> grrreetinghs earrrthling
<ace_me> I have rented a vps at webtropia and this seems to answer 5-10 minutes than "This site can’t be reached" It is their default vps image installation of ubuntu 14.04 so I assume no firewall afaik ! What I was able to see is that the ifconfig output  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 which seems not ok but I am not sure ! any help please ?
<cfhowlett> ace_me, precisely the type of question you should ask your provider
<tomreyn> ace_me: also check your previous run's logs during those 5-10 minutes. but indeed you need webtropia to look into it.
<tomreyn> ace_me: maybe they also provide a serial / remote console / out-of-bound access. if so, and if the reason your system becomes unavailable is network related, then you should be able to still access it using this utility.
<tomreyn> (allowing you to debug it further)
<tomreyn> the HWaddr is not necessarily an issue.
<Baidu> tomreyn: thats good
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomreyn> thanks ba1du, hi Blue5Kaj
<BluesKaj> hi t0mreyn
<Researcher_zz> hello everyone.
<MonkeyDust> you j0kst3s5 you
<Researcher_zz> I have a question
<MonkeyDust> Researcher_zz  let's hear it, in one line
<Researcher_zz> I am planning to host a ubuntu ssh server for users, I have 2 ipv4 and 2 ipv6, my question : is there any method to control that ssh user can only use specific ip or specific ethernet ? like user1 can use ipv4 and user2 only allowed to use ipv6 specific ip.
<Researcher_zz> please help
<tomreyn> Researcher_zz: not with a single openssh server instance, i don't think. i.e. you#d need to run two openssh servers with different configuration files to achieve this.
<tomreyn> however, ask yourself whether oyu really need to use different ip addresses for this purpose.
<tomreyn> which is your goal there?
<Researcher_zz> tomreyn : thanks for your reply, the goal is to control outgoing connections per user basis, also to allow specific ip/ethernet per user basis
<asdf11> hello
<tomreyn> Researcher_zz: i don't see how this helps in restricting outbound traffic for these users. but maybe i'm missing something.
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> is there a way to make ubuntu's unity workspaces (aka virtual desktops) to look and behave like the one in gnome 3? (on the left side, dynamically created etc)?
<szymon_g> (no, i do not want to install gnome 3)
<tomreyn> Researcher_zz: restricting outbound network access per user can be achieved using the iptables 'owner' module
<tomreyn> http://serverfault.com/questions/660880/restricting-per-user-outgoing-ssh
<Researcher_zz> tomreyn lemme check
<Researcher_zz> thanks
<tomreyn> Researcher_zz: to make them connect outbound with separate source ip addresses, you'd need a combination of static routes (one routing table per user) and iptables to mark / tag packets.
<tomreyn> roughly like this https://www.niftiestsoftware.com/2011/08/28/making-all-network-traffic-for-a-linux-user-use-a-specific-network-interface/
<stefanek> does anybody know when appstream update is going to be released? Evrytime I use sudo apt update, I se "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors."
<tomreyn> it's just a warning, you can ignore it.
<stefanek> really?
<tomreyn> yes, the standard apt package cache is still updated fine.
<OerHeks> tomreyn, it can be fixed with > sudo appstreamcli refresh --force #  after this the error is gone here. ( without backports stuff like in this post )  http://askubuntu.com/questions/854168/how-i-can-fix-appstream-cache-update-completed-but-some-metadata-was-ignored-d
<OerHeks> stefanek ^^
<stefanek> It looks like there's a update of appstream, but hasn't been moved from proposed since 1st December.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream
<OerHeks> no need for that update ( in backports)
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1644498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644498 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "apt-get update returns "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors." periodically" [Medium,Fix committed]
<stefanek> in backports there's a new version from 16.10, in proposed there's an updated 16.04 version
<gugu> hello linux
<OerHeks> just run: sudo appstreamcli refresh --force && sudo apt update & sudo apt dist-upgrade
<qkzoo1978> Anybody recommend a good rest client for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> sleep 1
<tomreyn> :-P (sorry)
<ace_me> thx tomreyn
<pault> Hello All
<gugu> nice to meet you all here
<geirha> qkzoo1978: curl
<qkzoo1978> curl ya ok, thx
<Ntemis> i need help ERROR: freetype2 not found
<Ntemis> libfreetype6-dev is installed
<MonkeyDust> Ntemis  when/where do you see that, doing what?
<Ntemis> compilling
<Ntemis> ffmpeg
<sandihxm> tes tes
<Guest53896> Hi
<Guest53896> I am looking for help in setting up Citrix Receiver. Using Ubuntu GNOME 3.18 and Ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS
<Guest53896> i've tried and tried and it is not working.
<Guest53896> I am able to install the Software , But when i logged into Ctirix Gateway and launch the session , it is not getting launched.
<Guest53896> I've made required changes to Citrix Plugin in Firefox as well.
<Baidu> hello
<The0x539> Could some service (bitlbee) misbehaving cause my 16.04 LTS server to misbehave when I tell it to reboot? AFAICT "sudo shutdown -r now" just makes it refuse connections on all ports, and then the "power off" button on my VPS provider (digitalocean) takes over a minute to kick in
<KB3VGW> morning
<KB3VGW> ok fresh 16.10 install and installed pythoin2.7
<KB3VGW> still get errors
<KB3VGW> root@vapor:/# swift -v
<KB3VGW> Swift version 3.1-dev (LLVM 217eb6c2b6, Clang 34a98ce92e, Swift 1eb5648c46)
<KB3VGW> Target: x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<KB3VGW> ./usr/bin/lldb: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.7.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rino> Na
<teward> KB3VGW: install `python-dev` as well
<teward> KB3VGW: you may have installed python2.7, but you also need the dev libraries when trying to pull in libpython2.7 and such.
<KB3VGW> ok that fixed it
<KB3VGW> ok had to install python-dev
<KB3VGW> its fixed
<marmut> linux mint and redmine har to combine
<imbezol> anyone have any experience using a steam controller for emulators?
<imbezol> it acts as a mouse when i plug it in rather than a joystick
<imbezol> mouse and keyboard actually
<hellier> Hai. I don't suppose any of you are using a dell xps developer edition? and have it hooked up to 2 extra monitors (3 including hte laptop screen), using the displayport
<hellier> just wondering if this is possible?
<gbl1nux> hello all
<gbl1nux> Running Mate 16.10 and having a samba issue. I keep getting a timeout issue when looking for windows 7 shares on the network. I do not have this issue in Ubuntu Mate 16.04.1. Is anyone else having this type of issue on 16.10?
<acicula> what command line tool can i use to burn a BD-RE on ubuntu 16.04 from the console? i've used brasero succesfully before, but cant seem to get it to work from the command line
<terixer> HI :)
<MonkeyDust> !burn | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<acicula> yeah wodim doesnt do BD-RE it seems
<acicula> i added the cdrtools ppa as per the wiki page, but wasnt sure if that is outdated or not
<jwash> hi everyone is there a way to waste bandwidth between 12am and 7am every day?
<jwash> i want to run my internet at full speed during that time
<acicula> jwash: heu, you could repeatedly download something from a server, but unless you own that server or have explicit permission to repeatedly pull files from it i wouldnt go that route.
<acicula> jwash: what are you trying to solve?
<jwash> i've been forced to upgrade to unlimited internet for an extra $50/mo from my ISP
<jwash> i want to use as much of it as I can
<jwash> i don't really want to hammer innocent servers though
<MonkeyDust> jwash  there's this https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/21/napflix-boring-sleep-videos-spain
<acicula> well you could run torrents, download your entire steam library over and over again, etc. but it seems a bit of a waste to put energy in that
<jwash> i'm lookikng for something that can run as a cron job
<jwash> to goto /dev/nul
<acicula> you do realizee that the additional cost for your isp for doing this is effectively zero right
<jwash> of course
<jwash> but i still might as well see how much data i can push through my account
<acicula> well unlimited is unlimited, unless it says fair use somewhere
<jwash> yes
<OerHeks> LoLz
<jwash> they make me pay $50/mo more for unlimited then my standard plan with 1024gb alotment
<OerHeks> so you help global warming for those few bytes?
<jwash> i'll help climate change, yes
<acicula> is this your home connection?
<jwash> yes
<compdoc> you shouldnt be afraid to test stuff, else how will you know for sure?
<acicula> well test is one thing, just burning data because they told you you went past the fair use limit of 1024Gb on a home connection is just petty
<jwash> why is it petty
<jwash> i'm paying for it i want to use it
<compdoc> I just joined, but I didnt see he was going to always do it
<acicula> he wants to burn data when he is not using his link because his isp put him on a more expensive plan for going over 1024gb
<OerHeks> (ab)use is beyond the scope of this channel
<jwash> acicula: exactly
<compdoc> cant stop global warming, anyway
<jwash> talk to the chinese
<tomreyn> this is not a politics channel, please keep it to ubuntu support only.
<jwash> or take away my truck that gets 7 mpg
<jpmh> I have a 'PS1='\e[0;37m\u:\w $ ' and this is causing the bash set -o vi feature to misplace the cursor when I try and edit a command.  Any ideas
<MonkeyDust> climate change happened before, before the existence of man, so we are morally free from (which doesnt mean it doesnt happen)
 * compdoc sneezes from all the Dust
<lauritzt[m]> jpmh: Bash needs to be told the colour code is not a character. Use PS1='\[\e[0;37m\]\u:\w $ '
<jpmh> lauritzt[m]: I'm missing what you are telling me - please explain
<lauritzt[m]> jpmh: The "\e[0;37m" part is not a character. Bash needs to be told that, which you can do by using "\[\e[0;37m\]\u:\w $ " as your PS1.
<jpmh> lauritzt[m]: when I use your version I get the extra {} as part of my prompt
<jpmh> lauritzt[m]: and the problem is NOT fiexed either
<lauritzt[m]> jpmh: It works fine for me. Can you paste the line with your PS1?
<jpmh> lauritzt[m]: OOPs - I had added an exyra \ - your code works wonderfully - ty
<lauritzt[m]> jpmh: No problem :)
<jpmh> lauritzt[m]: so, with PS1='\[\e[0;37m\]\u:\w $ ' what is the extra \[ and \] doing?  I am missing this
<lauritzt[m]> jpmh: It's telling bash (the command line) that "\e[0;37m" isn't actually "\e[0;37m", but a colour code. Without them, bash thinks the line is a bit longer than it is, which causes problems when the line is longer than the width of the terminal. Any colour codes need to have \[ and \] around them.
<lauritzt[m]> jpmh: You can also see here, all the colour codes have \[ and \] around them: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<jpmh> lauritzt[m]: ty so much - makes sense now
<lauritzt[m]> No problem :)
<lol> hi
<lauritzt[m]> lol: Hi
<SValkyrie> Hello everyone -- I am having trouble with getting Ubuntu to detect my HDD.  I've created a thread here to no avail: http://askubuntu.com/questions/860432/ubuntu-live-16-04-1-does-not-detect-any-hdd-cannot-install -- I'm not sure how to proceed, as I've even reinstalled windows and reformatted my HDD.  I've plugged it in with several different SATA connectors from the Motherboard and it...
<SValkyrie> ...still won't find it.
<funabashi> hey guys i had 2 unwanted reboots on my linux machine today. which important logs can i go for to find out the root cause ?
<Kin3er> 噫？
<quarters> are questions regarding ubuntu for windows allowed here, since #windows is usually useless?
<tgm4883> !ubuwin | quarters
<ubottu> quarters: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Kin3er> test
<CarlFK> Kin3er: a+
<Kin3er> ?
<fooaa> Anyone have DNS problems on 17.04 Zesty?
<CarlFK> Kin3er: a+ on your test.
<Kin3er> a ha
<OerHeks> fooaa, until release, support in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<i_and_i> after Z, will they start at A again ?
<linuxson> I am still a noob at this...but planning on moving from #LinuxMint to #Fedora. Any major differences in the commands issued via terminal?
<SuperSeriousCat> You use apt-get in Mint, right? Fedora is yum. Also this is #ubuntu
<OerHeks> linuxson, ask in #fedora?
<BluesKaj> !mint | linuxson
<ubottu> linuxson: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<stormmore> linuxson you know Ubuntu has nothing to do with Mint or Fedora, other than they share a common kernel and are POSIX compliant, right?
<lauritzt[m]> linuxson: Slight differences. Keep in mind, this channel is for Ubuntu and official derivatives
<ckc> hi all
<Kin3er> hi
<ckc> does any1 would know why is Ubuntu server 16.04 is not seeing my HDD onto my cerc card (set as ata)?  Used to work fine with Ubuntu server 14
<aokrom> hi
<aokrom> i have backbox
<aokrom> i have proplem here
<lauritzt[m]> aokrom: Backbox isn't an official derivative of Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> ckc, what have you tried sofar? output from parted?
<ckc> i have tried to input UUID into fstab, didn't work
<ckc> I can see other drives connected into mb sata ports
<ckc> how can i launch parted via terminal
<ckc> blkid ain't seeing the drive either
<akik> ckc: sudo -i parted
<Kin3er> o_o
<vulnor> hi
<Kireji> what would run the command, as root: "/usr/bin/lsof -wnlP -i TCP:13000" <- found this running on my machine and would like to understand why it ran, and what software on the machine would have done it.  no current users on the machine did it, it was aomething automated
<Kireji> that's on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<akik> Kireji: you'll find all the options described in "man lsof"
<akik> Kireji: looks like it lists connections to the tcp port 13000
<Kireji> akik: got that. I'm wondering what Ubuntu software could have been running that would have called that
<OerHeks> Kireji, *how* did you noticed that action?
<akik> Kireji: is it still running?
<Kireji> no, it was very quick
<Kireji> OerHeks: logging and processing processes, watching what's going on
<ckc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23644144/
<OerHeks> parted -l for list
<janmichaelvincen> Hi, my problem: had a dual boot setup with Win10 and the bootloader on one hdd and Ubuntu on the second hdd. The first hdd is gone now, how do I make Ubuntu able to boot on its own now? Tried boot-repair: http://paste2.org/a1pCYv5E would appreciate any help
<ilhami> 0.0
<akik> Kireji: you'll probably see something related if you run "sudo netstat -tulpan | grep 13000"
<ckc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23644156/
<ckc> it doesn't show the drive...
<Kireji> akik: OerHeks: there's nothing now on the machine that is running on port 13000, nor should their be, which is part of this little mystery
<Kireji> nothing is configured to run on 13000 here
<akik> Kireji: check all crontabs for it
<Kireji> "sudo grep -lir 13000 /etc/*"  = nothing
<yenclgj5nlw2> Very strange. 0 I have run xpra in firejail, the Xorg gone mad and showed garbage in the screen. ctrl+alt+backspace, ctrl+alt+f*, alt+sysrq+r, alt+sysrq+k didn't work. 1 I have waited, my display have been disabled, when I've moved my mouse it was enabled but there was a logon manager. Though the display and input were stil occupied by x. I entered the password, closed the terminal window opened in it and then I was able to switch
<Kireji> same for /usr/local/etc/
<yenclgj5nlw2> Thogh most of sysrq combinations don't work: they just switch the console.
<akik> Kireji: /var/spool/cron/crontabs ?
<yenclgj5nlw2> When I use /proc/sysrq-triger some of them work
<yenclgj5nlw2> but work in a weird way
<Kireji> akik: empty
<yenclgj5nlw2> for example if I pass there m I see
<sdfsadfsadf> help
<yenclgj5nlw2> >[ number.number] sysrq: ShsRq: Show Memory
<yenclgj5nlw2> *SysRq
<sdfsadfsadf> how can I revert propietary drivers back to open source ones? I changed fglrx with 'radeon' in xorg.conf but now I'm getting a "no screens found" error and can't start xserver
<c0d3r> hi
<lauritzt[m]> sdfsadfsadf: Change it back from tty?
<sdfsadfsadf> yes, i did it from a tty
<sdfsadfsadf> I also tried deleting xorg.conf, since I read that it isn't necessary with open source drivers
<sdfsadfsadf> but neither will help
<c0d3r> I'm getting a weird error message why I try to boot. It says "invalid arch-independent elf magic". What does it mean?
<c0d3r> *when I try to boot*
<tomreyn> show the output with context
<janmichaelvincen> which of these should i mount and install grub on? /dev/sda1     2048   1050623   1048576   512M EFI System /dev/sda2  1050624   1550335    499712   244M Linux filesystem /dev/sda3  1550336 488396799 486846464 232.2G Linux filesystem
<JyZyXEL> can somebody pastebin the /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox file from the latest Ubuntu installation?
<\9> JyZyXEL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23644265/
<JyZyXEL> from which package does it come from by the way? (dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox)
<squinty> JyZyXEL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23644273/
<\9> firefox
<JyZyXEL> ah
<squinty> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=usr.bin.firefox&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<squinty> JyZyXEL, ^^
<JyZyXEL> downloading the whole 250MB package to get access to everything it places under apparmor.d :D
<janmichaelvincen> anyone? which of these should i mount and install grub on? /dev/sda1     2048   1050623   1048576   512M EFI System /dev/sda2  1050624   1550335    499712   244M Linux filesystem /dev/sda3  1550336 488396799 486846464 232.2G Linux filesystem
<JyZyXEL> lol the package is so big that Ark wasn't able to open it
<Younder> JyZyXEL, Well most servers are placed under apparmour. That is hardly the problem.
<Younder> JyZyXEL, It should be a couple of kilobytes at most.
<JyZyXEL> Younder: the package is around 250M
<JyZyXEL> it was too big for Ark to handle :P
<Guest8281> Hi All
<Guest8281> I am trying to get "CITRIX Receiver for Linux Web client (x86_64)" work in Ubuntu 16.4.01 with Ubuntu Gnome 3.18.
<Guest8281> When i login to my office Citrix Gateway and click on the icon which generally connects to the session using Citrix install is not poping up.
<Guest8281> Could someone help here please ?
<Younder> JyZyXEL, the Firefox link you gave earlier Then something is wrong.
<JyZyXEL> i said i downloaded the full package
<Younder> JyZyXEL, The firefox package, right.
<JyZyXEL> yeah
<Younder> You don't use snap or something like that?
<JyZyXEL> never heard of that
<Guest8281> Any help / pointer is much appreciated.
<Guest8281> earlier i was on Unity and it was working flawless.
<Younder> JyZyXEL, Well it's a new trend to box all dependencies in one bundle so they behave as one app. It takes up more space, but since it is independent of other programs it is more robust.
<tarkus> can you recommend a tool to backup Nginx, Docker config files on schedule (to Dropbox or something like that)
<nejm> Hello everyone, could someone help me with my Ubuntu installation? I want to have 16.04 with Vulkan support, but since I updated from 14.01 I get stuck in a login loop...
<winston2k> tarkus great record
<tomreyn> nejm: ubuntu 14.01 does and did not exist, you probably mean ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<nejm> tomreyn: O sorry I meant 14.04 :P
<tomreyn> tarkus: if you just want to backup configuration files, you could use etckeeper
<tarkus> tomreyn thanks
<tomreyn> nejm: so now you upgraded you get a graphical (?) login prompt, and when you login with correct credentials the login prompt reappears?
<nejm> yes exactly
<nejm> I tried restarting lightdm, but it didn't work...
<tomreyn> nejm: whathappens when you try to login on a tty? press ctrl-alt-f1 and login there. to get back to the graphical output later, press ctrl-alt-f7
<nejm> yes, the tty works fine
<tomreyn> nejm: you are probably using some proprietary video drivers (or were before the upgrade)?
<Maimster> tomreyn: Your thinking the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<nejm> yes, from nVidia
<nejm> I tried reinstalling them from the tty but it didn't work
<nejm> reinstalling always worked on 14.04, but not in 16.04... :/
<Maimster> nejm: When you installed them did you service lightdm stop first?
<tomreyn> nejm: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Maimster> nejm: I'm using 16.04 and nVidia drivers no problems.
<tomreyn> it will likely contain some '(EE)' lines
<nejm> yes I did stop light dm first
<Maimster> nejm: Good. When I do the Ubuntu updates it knocks out the nVidia driver. Something to do when a new kernel is updated.
<nejm> I found some (EE) lines in Xorg.0.log (no other such files) but they only concern my drawing tablet...
<tomreyn> nejm: what about ~/.xession-error*
<Maimster> nejm: Sometimes I have to insert the HoriSync/VertRefresh in xorg.conf or the graphical side of Ubuntu doesn't work.
<tomreyn> i meant ~/.xsession-errors*
<nejm> tomreyn: no (EE), but messages that unity terminated with status 1 and such
<nejm> in xsession-errors
<tomreyn> right you wouldnt have (EE) records in *that* file
<nejm> should I send a picture of my screen?
<tomreyn> you can use pastebinit to provide output
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | nejm
<ubottu> nejm: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nejm> yeah I am typing this from my Windows laptop at the moment... :P
<nejm> I can't copy-paste
<tomreyn> but you can type a short url
<tomreyn> screen shot works, too, though
<tomreyn> as long as its less than a screen full
<nejm> yeah tty is working fine, how could I pastebin something from the terminal?
<tomreyn> personally i don't debug issues with proprietary nvidia drivers, though
<nejm> I feel you man...
<nejm> maybe it would be better to set it to the normal drivers
<nejm> so I at least have a working computer again
<nejm> could you tell me how to do that?
<tomreyn> that's probably your easiest approach now
<Maimster> tomreyn: You tried allowing the nVidia drives, redo the xorg.conf?
<nejm> No I haven't tried that yet
<nejm> I sounds unfamiliar to me
<nejm> were can I find xorg.conf?
<Maimster> nejm: Let me check for the command.
<Maimster> nejm: I think /etc/X11
<tomreyn> Maimster: no i did not try anything, not my system
<Maimster> nejm: There should be a few in there.
<Maimster> tomreyn: Okay.
<nejm> yes I found it
<Maimster> nejm: How many do you see?
<nejm> one, and a few backups it seems
<Maimster> nejm: Lets see can we tell Ubuntu to use one of those backups.
<Maimster> nejm: Looking for the command, been a while since I had to do it.
<nejm> Maimster: should I just change the extensions to reset a previous xorg.conf?
<Maimster> nejm: That can't really hurt anything as you can always put the extension back.
<Maimster> nejm: Try it.
<nejm> Mainster: done.
<Maimster> nejm: I think I found the commands.
<nejm> reboot?
<Maimster> nejm: Not yet.
<Maimster> nejm: Try to simple run startx
<nejm> wow
<Maimster> nejm: I know it will fail..
<nejm> the screen flashed
<nejm> where should I look in the output?
<nejm> there are no obvious errors
<Maimster> nejm: Thinking the same thing.
<Maimster> nejm: Try this next.
<Maimster> nejm: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bashing-om> Maimster: nejm " startx' command has limited applications . what DE is this ?
<Maimster> I think unity
<nejm> I have both Unity8/Mir and Unity7/X server installed
<nejm> neither works... ;(
<Maimster> Bashing-om: with lightdm
<Maimster> nejm: Also with all the things we tried a reboot would be smart now.
<nejm> Maimster I don't have an xorg.conf.orig file, do you mean the nvidia* stuff?
<Maimster> nejm: Okay.
<nejm> Aha I didn't do that yet!
<Maimster> nejm: There's an nVidia command for re-generating a new xorg.conf file.
<nejm> no I'm still stuck at the login screen
<Bashing-om> Maimster: nejm What release ? Maybe ' systemctl restart lightdm.service ' to start the GUI from a terminal ??
<nejm> I'll try it, what do you mean by release?
<Maimster> Bashing-om 16.04
<nejm> 16.04.1 is mine
<Maimster> nejm: Did you try to reboot?
<nejm> yes I just did, but no result...
<Bashing-om> nejm: 14.04 release is upstart based, while 16.04 has changed to systemd .. the commands to inteerface are different .
<Maimster> Bashing-om: Using preproiarty drivers from nVidia
<Bashing-om> nejm: Maimster I just joined the channel, and is not my desire to interfere where I do not know what is going on :)
<Maimster> Bashing-om: What about stopping lightdm, then sudo X -configure to creat a new xorg.conf file?
<nejm> Bashing-om you seem to have more experience than me so I am grateful anyway :)
<Maimster> Bashing-om: No worries we are all just trying to help out.
<Bashing-om> Maimster: Well .. can not hurt .. but depending on the root cause, may not help either .
<Maimster> Bashing-om: I've been using Ubuntu and nVidia drivers for years now. I've personally had to same issue before.
<Maimster> Bashing-om: It's something very minor.
<nejm> yeah me too, but since the update my usual fix didn't work
<Bashing-om> nejm: Maimster Well, I do have a bit of experince and knowlege with nVidia . Are we sure this is a driver issue ? and not say permisions to access the desktop, for an instance ?
<Maimster> nejm: What is your usual fix?
<Jr__> I installled kubuntu desktop using ubuntu when it starts up  i have no applications
<rommel> ero
<nejm> I managed to get through the login by using the default instead of Mir,
<Maimster> Bashing-om: The reason I don't think this is because the install will not start without root permissions.
<Younder> Maimster, It won't
<nejm> I will switch to Thunderbird on my desktop now, brb
<Maimster> Younder: Hi there, any experience with nVidia drivers?
<Bashing-om> Maimster: " because the install will not start" fill me in here ?? We doing a clean install and no desktop ?
<nejm> Maimster: I will post my script in a minute
<nejm> I'm back
<Maimster> Bashing-om: When I do the nVidia script it asks me do I want to do a new xorg.conf file I always say yes.
<Maimster> nejm: Back? It's working?
<Younder> Maimster, Well I run them, but I have been having some troble giving support on this channel because my solutions don't always work
<nejm> no my taskbar and shortcuts still dont work
<nejm> but I got through the login
<Jr__> need help with kbuntu no apps in desktop can use search and see installed
<Maimster> Younder: At least your trying.
<Maimster> nejm: So your in your desktop and your taskbar isn't shhowing?
<Bashing-om> Maimster: Well, again things change . xorg.conf is depreciated . However it is used in a hybrid graphic's situation .
<nejm> no the desktop is showing if I quit all my applications
<Maimster> Bashing-om: True.
<Maimster> nejm: Strange...
<nejm> the windows button and shortcuts and so won´t work but Thunderbird is running
<nejm> I set these programs to automatically start up at login
<Maimster> nejm: Sounds like the system is defaulting to X just do display the Thunderbird app.
<nejm> I think so too
<Maimster> nejm: You said earlier that you normal do something for your fix.
<Maimster> nejm: What was it that you do?
<nejm> yes, I'll post it
<nejm> o wait I cannot start nautilus from here
<Bashing-om> nejm: That last indicates that the issue is within the config of "your" user space . What results activating the guest account ? If good in guest then sure to be a config issue in your /home .
<Maimster> Bashing-om: I didn't think of that, interesting.
<walter_> hello
<nejm> I think I disabled the guest account...
<tmuwa> hi walter_
<Maimster> nejm: Sounds like me. I've never used it either.
<nejm> If I start nautilus from tty1 it says it cannot connect to Mir
<nejm> haha typical
<nejm> stupid guest account :P
<nejm> no one needs stuff like that...
<renn0xtk9> I am very interested in a problem :   There is a driver that is known to be buggy since 2013, Today I  (try to) install Kubun 16.10  (3 years later than the bug report)  It installed, and then no network.  The reason why?  It has been shipped with the still unfix buggy driver !! Can i get someone more or less involved in the development /packaging/whatsover of ubuntu to explain to me what is the logical reasoning behind it ?
<Bashing-om> nejm: Maimster I have not used Mir .. so I may be of limited value here :(
<renn0xtk9> I am very eager to understand why a human beeing would say " how we have version a  not working. version b working we'll ship version a because NR a > NR b  "   ?
<nejm> Me neither, I would like to remove it since it has no extra value but I don´t know how...
<Maimster> nejm: At this point re-loading the nVidia drivers should help. You also said that you did this already.
<nejm> yes, many times...
<Maimster> nejm: You never said which version of the driver you were using.
<nejm> I have my script But i cannot copy/paste it from tty1...
<nejm> I beleive 367, the current versoin
<Maimster> nejm: Use vi
<Maimster> nejm: Then again that is not for the light hearted. :o)
<nejm> I don´t know how to use vi!! :(
<whitesquall> use emacs :)
<nejm> all i ever use is nano because I am too stupid to learn one of those fancy editors... :
<Maimster> nejm: We think nano is the fancy one. lol
<nejm> xD
<nejm> if I could just open my files I could do it with gedit or something
<Maimster> nejm: v for the selected text. Control V for entire line.
<Maimster> nejm: y to copy.
<Maimster> nejm: How to paste now....  thining....  maybe p not sure.
<Maimster> <-- Getting to old for this sugar.
<nejm> but I cannot copy from tt1 to tt7...
<akik> nejm: you can copy text in the ttys, after you install gpm
<Maimster> akik: I was drawing a blank...
<anh> hoy
<nejm> Iĺl just manually type over my script
<anh> Morning ^_^
<akik> yes because using gpm is so difficult
<nejm> Itś dificult for me
<nejm> :(
<akik> sudo apt-get install gpm
<nejm> it;s a very short script
<Maimster> nejm: I just checked out the program gpm pretty cool little tool.
<nejm> almost done
<nejm> ok, ok, Iĺl try it in a minute xD
<renn0xtk9> how do you use ubntu if the driver for the network card is buggy and does not work ?
<Maimster> nejm: Pretty much gives mouse ability to the tty.
<Bashing-om> nejm: Mir ? execute ' dpkg -l mir-platform-input-evdev5 | nc termnin.com 9999 ' . the result is a URL back in terminal .. Pass that link back here .
<nejm> really?
<Maimster> renn0xtk9: I had to download the right one from another computer then get it over to ubuntu via flash drive.
<Maimster> renn0xtk9: Make sure you grab a *.deb file.
<nejm> damnit akik you should've said it was a mouse thing in the terminal xD
<renn0xtk9> Maimster   what I mean is the way ubuntu work , via dependency and stuff means if you don't have internet, you are fucked up because it will take ages to solve dependency manually.    When distributung it one should NEVER  fuck it up,  and they did. and they have been warned about it some three years ago...
<nejm> I thought you were converting me to another text editor religion...
<Maimster> renn0xtk9: Preach man....
<nejm> hi it's me again, I selected stuff with gpm and accidentially entered it int he command line so tt7 is now just a black screen
<renn0xtk9> there will never be any kind of progress as long as they stuck with that mentaility of  "I am the one who does it, so I am entitled to   not giving a fuck"  it pisses me off      sooo unreliable
<nejm> akik I should've told you I'm an idiot xD
<OerHeks> renn0xtk9, is this a rant about wireless drivers/firmware?
<akik> nejm: left button, select. right button, paste
<nejm> Mainster could you post that command for the url again?
<Maimster> renn0xtk9: There will always be someone thinking the world owes them something. It's just the way things are.
<nejm> aha.....
<nejm> akik: but it sure is a very nice tool!
<Maimster> nejm: Which url, or for what?
<nejm> you told me to execute a very long command and post the url here again
<nejm> well, I think you did...
<Maimster> nejm: Back checking my log
<renn0xtk9> OerHeks no much more about the human behind it and even more the way they are organize
<renn0xtk9> there is no reason why they would ship this driver
<nejm> I like how the user someone is referenced all the time by statements not addressed to him/her xD
<Maimster> nejm: I didn't find a URL from my past post.
<Guest18333> Hi
<Maimster> nejm: I had commands
<nejm> yes the command
<Guest18333> I've an issue with Citrix Reciever
<nejm> you said that right?
<Guest18333> Could someone help me please ?
<Maimster> nejm: Asking you to recopy the xorg.conf.something.
<Maimster> sudo X -configure
<Maimster> nejm: That one?
<Guest18333> Bashing-om, Would you be able to help me with that ?
<nejm1> I am back at my desktop again
<nejm> o wait what is this
<nejm1> who are you?
<nejm> I am you from the future
<nejm> xD
<Maimster> nejm: lol
<rizonz> which caching resolved is recommended for local usage ?
<Maimster> nejm: You had me for a while their.
<nejm1> haha
<nejm1> I love how amazingly flexible IRC is with stuff like this.. xD
<Maimster> nejm: That command helped you get back to your desktop?
<Bashing-om> Guest18333:  Porbably not as I do not know what a Citrix Reciever is or what role it plays . What is the issue ?
<Maimster> Bashing-om: Citrix receiver is a remote desktop type thing.
<Guest18333> i am trying to connect to my work computer using Citrix Reciver / ICAClient as it is called.
<nejm> no I just rebooted
<Maimster> nejm: lol!!
<nejm> sudo X -reconfigure right
<nejm> o no re
<Maimster> nejm: sudo X -configure
<nejm> it only gives errors
<nejm> cannot connect to server
<Maimster> nejm: I think putting the older xorg.conf file afterwards allows nVidia to use the older file.
<Guest18333> i've installed it successfully and logged into website URL Gateway of my Company. After that i am clicking / trying to launch the session and the windows doesn't popup.
<Guest18333> I also have Oracle JDK 8.0 installed in case it is required. Bashing-om
<nejm> Maimster: I allready tried switching to my oldest backup but to no avail
<Maimster> brb....
<nejm> :(
<Bashing-om> Guest18333: sorry - your issue is out of my skill set .
<Guest18333> OK Bashing-om
<Guest18333> Does anybody know to FIX Citrix Receiver issue here ?
<OerHeks> Guest did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo ??
<Guest18333> Yes i did 0erHeks
<Maimster> nejm: Which version of nVidia driver are you trying to install? I gonna try to same one.
<Guest18333> But that is mentioned that, it is for Ubuntu 14
<Guest18333> i am using 16.04.01
<tmuwa> Guest18333: It seems to be a Citrix Problem. Maybe you are more successful in the #citrix channel
<Guest18333> OK, let me give a try there
<OerHeks> guest see the end of that page, issue 3
<Guest18333> OK
<Guest18333> Will check that page.
<nejm> Maimster: I'll send you the link
<Maimster> nejm: Cool
<nejm> Maimster: mind if we switch to pm? the channel is getting pretty cluttered.... :P
<Guest18333> That is the not the issue. it is not at all popping up. I am using Ubuntu Gnome , not Unity.
<Maimster> nejm: sure
<nejm> did that work?
<tmuwa> Guest18333: Have you started it via terminal? Any debug messages?
<Guest18333> i will not able to start my office desktop session using command line i believe.
<Guest18333> if there is a method for that, i am not sure of that.
<tmuwa> in linux you can start every programm via terminal. It will open in a new window. but the terminal will show debug messages. just try it.
<tmuwa> just type the name of the programm you want to start
<nejm> tmuwa it's one m :P
<nejm> You are german probably?
<i_and_i> what is the best debugger for Python in Ubuntu
<i_and_i> 16.04
<kode54> had some fun setting up libvirt with a Windows 10 VM on 16.04.1
<kode54> turns out, not blacklisting the nouveau driver before attempting to steal it with managed insertion into a VM is a bad idea
<kode54> leads to a couple of kernel oopses
<tmuwa> nejm: yes. sorry ;-:
<tmuwa> nejm: My daughter steels my sleep. So I am a little tired.
<aviral> processing
<aviral> join /processing
<imotouux> does someone know how to get notepadqq to run in elementary os 0.4? or is there a .deb package of it? couldn't find one
<tomreyn> !elementary | imotouux
<ubottu> imotouux: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<imotouux> yea but there's no one having an answer
<ikonia> imotouux: then wait in their channel
<ikonia> imotouux: this channel does not pick up the slack for poor support in other channels
<imotouux> i am though xd
<imotouux> okay :(
<imotouux> but you can answer my second question
<ikonia> no
<imotouux> if there is any .deb package of notepadqq
<ikonia> no
<imotouux> sure
<ikonia> we do not pick up the slack for your choice of distro that has poor support
<imotouux> otherwise this is poor support too
<Sweepyoface> Hey, /sys/class/net/eth0/statistics/rx_bytes the amount of bytes received from the last boot right?
<ikonia> imotouux: this is good support for ubuntu
<ikonia> Sweepyoface: correct
<ikonia> Sweepyoface: represents the couters in ifconfig
<Sweepyoface> Ah, is there an equiv for outgoing?
<imotouux> so tell me how to get notepadqq using terminal in ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> imotouux: you're not using ubuntu
<imotouux> i am
<imotouux> kinda
<ikonia> imotouux: please dont try to push lies support
<ikonia> imotouux: no - not at all
<imotouux> xD
<ikonia> I'm not laughing,
<imotouux> i am
<kode54> huh
<Sweepyoface> I was looking at nload and not sure where it gets the outgoing stuff
<kode54> does Webmin require kernel BANDWIDTH_IN and BANDWIDTH_OUT notices to flood the syslogs?
<kode54> I found that after leaving Webmin's bandwidth monitoring running for a day or two, I had 7GB worth of logs in my /var/log
<ikonia> kode54: webmin is not supported heere
<ikonia> here
<kode54> right, sorry
<kode54> wasn't my idea to install it anyway
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<ikonia> you can install what you want
<kode54> does it have a channel?
<kode54> I'll bug them
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> have a look
<Sweepyoface> Ah to tx_bytes is outgoing, why is nload showing a number 10GB less than it then?
<Sweepyoface> s/to/so
<ikonia> not everything uses that interface ?
<Sweepyoface> It does though
<Sweepyoface> https://linux.die.net/man/1/nload
<adrian_1908> hello. Can anyone recommend a fast image viewer with basic editing features like cropping? A viewer, but an editor. I'm trying to ween myself off XnView, since it has a shitload of dependencies I'd rather avoid.
<adrian_1908> *a viewer, not an editor
<ikonia> Sweepyoface: so you're saying nload is showing 10GB less than the RX/TX traffic on that interface since last boot ?
<gebruiker> is there a way to capture a url of a stream?
<Lewoco> Where do I get the magic string that I can use to add a PPA?
<ikonia> depends on the web site, and you could sniff it from the network card interface
<Lewoco> According to help it should be written in bold on the PPA page but it's not.
<gebruiker> ikonia: what program could help me with this?
<Menzador> Lewoco - what PPA are you trying to add?
<ikonia> gebruiker: tcpdump ?
<Sweepyoface> ikonia, nload is showing 64.99GB but tx_bytes returns ~69781547347
<Lewoco> Menzador: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64
<Sweepyoface> not 10GB but different, my bad
<ikonia> Sweepyoface: you'll have to do the maths for me
<Sweepyoface> 69.78GB
<ikonia> Sweepyoface: rounding ?
<Menzador> Lewoco - are you trying to upgrade yoyr release?
<Menzador> *yout
<Menzador> **your
<ikonia> Sweepyoface: retry/packet re-send ?
<Lewoco> Menzador: Not really, I just want newer versions of KDE stuff
<Sweepyoface> but all it does it read from that file I thought
<Lewoco> Menzador: The ones that come with xenial are buggy
<ikonia> Sweepyoface: I don't know how nload works under the hood
<Menzador> Lewoco - you're looking for Kubuntu Backports, I believe
<Sweepyoface> so you're saying that file should return the exact amount reliably?
<ikonia> Sweepyoface: no, I'm saying I don't know how nload works under the hood
<Sweepyoface> I just don't know which is more accurate lol
<Menzador> Lewoco - the "magic string" is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Menzador> Lewoco - although you might get more support for the Kubuntu Backports PPA in #kubuntu
<LordNelthon> how much swap do you recommend for 16gb of ram, when using virtual machines (sometimes 4 at the same time, usually 1GB each)?
<LordNelthon> and no need for hibernation
<Ben64> 0gb
<SquishyOctopus> I wouldn't use any swap if you have 16gb of ram.
<Lewoco> Menzador: Ok I think I get it: The link I provided is not actually a PPA, just a platform supported by PPA's.
<Menzador> Yeah, something like that
<LordNelthon> thanks, I will try with no swap, and if needed I will use a swap file :)
<Lewoco> tyvm
<LordNelthon> I'm trying ubuntu in virtualbox, but when I reach this stage https://puu.sh/sSTj4/bc58d95b03.png it seems the system does not recognise the password input
<LordNelthon> sometimes I get a clear purple screen and if I type the password and enter it works
<Oncom> whereis dwm
<Oncom> dwm.conf?
<MonkeyDust> Oncom  use    locate dwm
<ducasse> Oncom: 'apt show dwm' - see bottom paragraph
<mjh75> I have a weird problem. I try installing Ubuntu 16.04 from a USB flash drive or CD and when it tries to partition the 500 GB SATA disk /dev/sda goes away and /dev/sdc comes up, it is the same drive just moving. I cancel the install, try again and this time try to partition /dev/sdc and it goes away and I am back with /dev/sda.
<squinty> mjh75, might want to try using gparted (on the live cd) before starting the actual installation itself to see if that makes any difference
<ikonia> mjh75: look in the syslog
<ikonia> mjh75: I suspect you'll see the sata port resetting
<mjh75> ikonia: okay, is there a fix or do I have to go with Windows?
<ikonia> you need to understand what's going on before we know how to fix it
<mjh75> There are a number of lines in dmesg that are red. Buffer I/O error on dev sda, logical block 0, async page read
<mjh75> A number of exception Emak 0x10 stuff
<mjh75> The drive is brand new, only ever installed in this machine.
<mjh75> I suppose I could try a different drive just to see if it is any different
<squinty> or unplug/plug the drive/cables etc to make sure you have good connectivity
<mjh75> I did that a number of times. It an a Lenovo all in one so no cables just sockets, but I have reseated the drive a few times. Guess it won't hurt to try a different drive. I will do that now
<randy_> I'm having an issue when I watch YouTube videos, my mouse and keyboard freeze up and wont respond. Is this a known issue?
<funabashi> hello guys, i have upgraded my ubuntu server today. i want to know why my irssi theme looks so wierd ..
<propman> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<nejm> Hi everyone, what is the package name that contains all packages that are installed by an installation of Ubuntu 16.01?
<nejm> I believe such a package existed...
<CoderEurope> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<OerHeks> No package like that, you can query the list> dpkg-query -l
<OerHeks> or dpkg --get-selections > ~/Package.list
<Flannel> nejm: There's a couple of ones that make up "most" of it (but they don't include a kernel, etc).  ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, and ubuntu-desktop
<nejm> so ubuntu-desktop is the thing I'm looking for? I thougt it was just the GUI...
<nejm> I purged ubuntu-desktop namely...
<Sweepyoface> lol I forgot apt search was a thing
<Sweepyoface> I was using apt list and grep
<OerHeks> That is the metapackage, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-desktop
<nejm> oooooooooooooooooooooo
<nejm> thanks guys!
#ubuntu 2016-12-18
<DivingApple> I am in need of some help with repairing GRUB. I have encrypted my drive with SDA5 encryption and when GRUB boots normally and shows the password entry screen, I can't type. I can boot successfully via recovery mode
<DivingApple> I've tried using BootRepair and it was unsuccessful
<mixer93kg> hey i need some help, whe i try ubuntu livecd sound works but when i installed it, doesnt work
<tomreyn> !sound | mixer93kg
<ubottu> mixer93kg: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> DivingApple: what is "SDA5 encryption"?
<CoderEurope> !PLAYERS
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tomreyn> DivingApple: maybe you're referring to sda5, the fifth partition on your first hard disk.
<tomreyn> DivingApple: which exact ubuntu version (should contian two dots) did you install?
<mixer93kg> 16.04
<DivingApple> I have installed 16.04 right now
<tomreyn> 16.04.0 or 16.04.1 ?
<DivingApple> I think the encryption is LUKS but I'm not certain. Its the full-disk encryption option they give you at initial installation
<mixer93kg> i dont get it how it works on livecd but not when installed
<tomreyn> DivingApple: the exact version number does not matter in case you fully upgraded it after installation.
<tomreyn> mixer93kg: did you try the suggestions ubottu provided?
<stan_man_can> Is it possible to make gmail my default mail client?
<DivingApple> how can I easily check my version number?
<tomreyn> DivingApple: in a terminal, type: lsb_release -d
<DivingApple> typing in lsb release -d finds no command
<tomreyn> type in "terminal", then run it. then in that type: lsb_release -d
<\9> DivingApple: it's lsb_release with an underscore
<DivingApple> nvm. I got it 16.04.1
<yumbox> if i want to have an Ubuntu 14.04 installation, can I upgrade packages?
<SchrodingersScat> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<DivingApple> So I'm running 16.04.1 and when during the install wizard I encrypted my entire drive. Normally after I select Ubuntu in GRUB, it pulls up an 'enter password' screen, and I type in a password. However, recently I have been unable to type when that screen pulls up and am required to boot into recovery mode and type the password in there
<yumbox> SchrodingersScat: that doesn't answer my question.
<DivingApple> Sorry I was asking my own question, not trying to answer yours
<SchrodingersScat> yumbox: it mentions support for 5 years, expect that to be security updates, etc. if you need !latest then see that.
<DivingApple> whoops nvm
<OerHeks> yumbox, yes, it is a supported LTS, so servers are up
<yumbox> OerHeks: hmm, okay.
<Sweepyoface> doesn't mean you shouldn't upgrade though
<yumbox> after upgrading, I can't login anymore.
<Sweepyoface> That tells us nothing
<yumbox> the login manager sort of works, but after entering my password, the screen flashes, and im back at the login manager again.
<yumbox> dmesg shows compiz having a segfault.
<yumbox> after removing compiz, i can login, but i can get a completely blue screen except for the mouse cursor.
<westgirl> Join the fastest way to make money online without stress http://superjobs.xyz/?ref=22364
<westgirl> Join the fastest way to make money online without stress http://superjobs.xyz/?ref=22364
<westgirl> Join the fastest way to make money online without stress http://superjobs.xyz/?ref=22364
<westgirl> Join the fastest way to make money online without stress http://superjobs.xyz/?ref=22364
<westgirl> Join the fastest way to make money online without stress http://superjobs.xyz/?ref=22364
<xar-> .xyz is a tld now eh?
<xar-> noice
<yumbox> has been for a while
<xar-> shrug, I live under a rock
<xar-> glad to see people are using it wisely though
<yumbox> pretty funny that the first time i try ubuntu in years, its a piece of shit
<bazhang> yumbox, no cursing here
<xar-> that's erm, productive
<nicomachus> xar-: this is a family friendly channel.
<xar-> huh?
<nicomachus> sorry, meant to direct that at yumbox
<yumbox> piece of doodoo?
<bazhang> yumbox, please stay on topic here
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic yumbox
<xar-> interestingly, I just decided to give the latest ubuntu a whirl in vbox, shutdown post-install, it's hung (in vbox)
<xar-> no valid rapl domains found in package 0
<xar-> 10/10 on the error message quality, would read again :D
<xar-> ok, the bar on the left side of the screen (fresh install), there a way to move that thing
<bazhang> xar-, is this unity
<yumbox> https://askubuntu.com/questions/435623/problem-after-update-blue-screen-with-only-the-mouse-cursor#436054
<xar-> whatever the default install provides, I have no idea
<yumbox> this brings me one step closer
<yumbox> but still no desktop
<yumbox> guest login works now, but user login doesnt.
<xar-> also is there a way to prevent maximizing a window being absorbed into the primary task bar, that doesn't sit well with me
<Sweepyoface> Cron keeps giving me /bin/sh: 1: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting ")")
<bekks> Sweepyoface: So show us your crontab entry.
<Sweepyoface> https://hasteb.in/faliduqosi.pl
<xar-> there's an amazon icon... what's that doing there? anyone know what the package is called that controls that?
<xar-> that needs to go too
<nicomachus> xar-: System Settings --> Privacy
<nicomachus> xar-: what version of ubuntu?
<xar-> 1604
<gosta> if I want a dns. Where can i get a domain name for free ?`
<yumbox> duckdns or nsupdate
<Sweepyoface> You can get domains for like $1/yr
<nicomachus> xar-: ok. Amazon scopes (and any others) should be disabled by default.
<xar-> why is it even there though... lol
<nicomachus> xar-: you can also completely remove them with package names unity-scope-* and unity-lens-*
<gosta> ok.. i´ll check it out
<gosta> ty
<yumbox> xar-: money grab gone wrong
<Sweepyoface> bekks, looks right to me, works when I do it in the terminal https://hasteb.in/raw/faliduqosi
<nicomachus> yumbox: no.
<nicomachus> !fud | yumbox
<ubottu> yumbox: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<bazhang> yumbox, please stop with the chit chat here
<yumbox> someone asks a question, i answered it.
<yumbox> that's not chitchat.
<bazhang> thats enough yumbox
<bekks> Sweepyoface: BEsides the fact that your crontab shell doesn not have any environment variables set, not it is using bash. Create a bash shell script, use full path names, and run your script in the cron tab.
 * xar- rubs yumbox, I appweciate joo
<Sweepyoface> Well I can't really use echo like that in a script
<bekks> Sweepyoface: Why not?
<Sweepyoface> It just prints to stdout
<Sweepyoface> the whole line
<bazhang> this is support only xar-
<bekks> Sweepyoface: Then fix your line.
<bekks> Sweepyoface: Aint a big deal.
<Sweepyoface> hold on
<xar-> what happened, I got disconnected, I have joins, parts, quits, all suppressed
<bekks> Sweepyoface: And use printf instead of echo.
<Sweepyoface> I want the newline
<bekks> Sweepyoface: You can have a newline using printf as well.
<Sweepyoface> It'll do the same thing as echo though
<Sweepyoface> oh wait a minute
<yumbox> is there a shortcut to logout?
<Sweepyoface> nvm, got it working
<Sweepyoface> thanks
<bekks> Sweepyoface: yw
<xar-> alright, so anyways, it would seem unity is incompatible with my goals, how do I remove unity and replace it with something more... traditional?
<bazhang> install gnome-shell xar-
<xar-> alright, and how do I do that
<bazhang> via apt xar-
<joegiampaoli> Hello, trying to install nvidia legacy 304.132 from additional drivers. Card is integrated GeForce 6100 nForce 405, glxinfo & glxgears keep spitting the following error: "X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<xangua> Well gnome shell is no more "traditional"than unity
<xar-> and... it's broken lol
<joegiampaoli> Also programs like blender that require gl freeze...
<sruli> hi, i just upgraded to a new amd radeon graphics card with 3 displays, (ubuntu 14.04) it does not recognise that i have 3 displays, how can i check if i have the open source drivers installed?
<yumbox> okay, finally ive fixed it.
<yumbox> ive you install Ubuntu 14.04 and upgrade all packages and unity stops working, this is what helped me: https://askubuntu.com/questions/476100/unity-and-the-tray-are-not-displayed-after-login
<Fritigern> I have a bit of an issue. I did a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.10, but now most of my ports seem to be blocked. Before I did the reinstall, this was not the case. I have a couple of port ranges which I wish to open for a few different services that I am running. For example, I would like to SSH to my machine on port 22, and have a game server running on port 31294 (or there abouts)
<nchambers> Fritigern, are they available over localhost?
<Fritigern> To be clear, this is NOT a router issue, my router did not see a config change in a very long time. To make certain it's not the router I went back and double checked and the router's config hasn't changed.
<Fritigern> Yes they are. Just not from the internet, like they were before my reinstall
<nchambers> could be that your ISP started blocking those ports
<nchambers> do you have ipfw, pf, or ufw installed?
<Fritigern> I used http://mxtoolbox.com to do a quick portscan, and only port 80 seems to be working
<Fritigern> *connectable
<Fritigern> II only have the default stuffs, so UFW which is disabled by default
<nchambers> right, so you either have a firewall or your ISP is blocking those ports
<Fritigern> But to make sure i did sudo ufw disable, but that changed nothing
<nchambers> then its probably your ISP
<Fritigern> How can I tell?
<nchambers> ask them
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello everyone. Friendly Ubuntu core channel op speaking. Just a quick reminder to all of you that we're a channel specifically for Ubuntu support, not discussion or chitchat. #ubuntu-discuss is for on-topic discussion about Ubuntu and its many features; #ubuntu-offtopic is for chit-chat. For more, see the !ot factoid. Thanks!
<imhs> 嗨
<vector5> yo
<tommy_> hey
<imhs> 有中国的朋友吗
<tommy_> what is this
<tommy_> china man
<Guest81511> how do i instal ubintu
<Guest81511> ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest81511: Do you have a Live image?
<SonikkuAmerica> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<sruli> ubuntu 14.04 when i boot i have no usb (no keyboard), i always need to select my 3.16 kernel, how can i get usb to work on newer kernel?
<deadmund> Is it possible to run a bash script when I turn my monitor (an HDTV connected via HDMI) on / off?
<yumbox> what can I do to disable all remote services on a 14.04 ubuntu install?
<deadmund> yumbox: "remote" service?
<deadmund> yumbox: What are you referring to?
<Disaster_Area> anyone know of a simple and sensible way to have my wallpaper change every minute or whatever etc. like a slideshow?
<yumbox> deadmund: amazon, ebay, error report sending. basically any remote connection that i havent initiated manually.
<deadmund> Disaster_Area: Have you tried this?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/134/how-do-i-create-a-desktop-wallpaper-slideshow
<deadmund> yumbox: Well, there is no one single command.  One thing you could do is turn off your Internet connection.  But, I'm guessing that's a dealbreaker.
<Disaster_Area> I'll have a look thx
<yumbox> deadmund: yeah, haha.
<deadmund> yumbox: You can run netstat -tupn to see a list of all current network connections.
<deadmund> yumbox: Then you can look at tcpdump -X -i eth0 (assuming ethernet connection) to get more info
<deadmund> Disaster_Area: sure
<deadmund> Is it possible to run a bash script when I turn my monitor (an HDTV connected via HDMI) on / off?
<netcrash> hello, I have ubuntu always installing 3.13 linux initrd on my system don't understand why since this was long removed , any ideas?
<yumbox> deadmund: that's kinda impractical. i already remove the ebay unity things. and ive disabled everything in the system settings under privacy.
<yumbox> is that enough?
<Sweepyoface> deadmund, your computer doesn't know when you turn it on/off
<Sweepyoface> only if you unplug the HDMI cable
<sruli> ubuntu 14.04 when i boot i have no usb (no keyboard), i always need to select my 3.16 kernel, how can i get usb to work on newer kernel?
<deadmund> yumbox: Are you concerned about network connections in general or privacy specifically?
<deadmund> Sweepyoface: shiiiit.  K thx
<yumbox> deadmund: privacy.
<deadmund> yumbox: https://fixubuntu.com/
<Disaster_Area> deadmund, that was great found a nice way to to do it with shotwell
<Disaster_Area> ty
<deadmund> Disaster_Area: No problem.  Glad you got it working!
<xar-> fyi, removing unity and installing gnome-shell didn't work, it just drops me to a shell upon restart
<yumbox> deadmund: pretty ridiculous that you need a third party tool to not have your data send to canonical. but thanks for the link!
<Sweepyoface> i think you're overly paranoid
<deadmund> yumbox: The third party tool is just an easy way to turn it off.  But yeah, the dash search stuff is controversial to say the least
<xar-> it kinda sounds like O&O ShutUp 10, to disable all the microsoft telemtry stuff, nice link too deadmund
<deadmund> xar-: 0&0 ??
<xar-> www.oo-software.com
<xar-> (don't work for them, they make some nice apps tho)
<xar-> I was simply comparing the tooling you mentioned to it, since it jogged my memory
<Sweepyoface> > not FOSS
<xar-> omg there's an ubuntu mate fork
<xar-> holy cheeseballs batman, why didn't you guys say so
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty | netcrash
<ubottu> netcrash: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.105.113 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<xar-> here I am trying to shoehorn unity and someone's already done the work with packaging MATE, sigh
<sruli> i need some help with amd graphics card, it doesnt recognise that i have 3 displays, how do i see if the kernel identifies the card correctly, (want to try opensource first) ubuntu 14.04
<imhs> 我尝试着安装了oh_my_zsh，按说它是和bash兼容的，但是在运行一个shell脚本的时候，抛出了command not found: complete,有什么解决办法吗
<bazhang> imhs, here is english
<bazhang> !cn | imhs
<ubottu> imhs: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zzero1> question why the kill in this http://pastebin.com/NE39ChgN commands gives me kill: you need to specify whom to kill ?
<nicomachus> xar-: honestly don't know how someone could not know about Ubuntu MATE, but ok.
<nicomachus> a quick google search would have gotten you to the project page.
<sruli> i need some help with amd graphics card, it doesnt recognise that i have 3 displays, how do i see if the kernel identifies the card correctly, (want to try opensource first) ubuntu 14.04
<allspork> question: A package seems to be intermittently removed after reboot. Any idea? It's vim (compiled from source) that is installed with check install. I reinstalle the package locally and it works, but it should stay installed.
<Amm0n> sruli, lspci -nnk |grep VGA -A3
<sruli> Amm0n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23645804/
<Amm0n> sruli, if you use this command without piping it through a pastebin gives more output?
<sruli> Amm0n: did not pipe it, i copied and pasted it
<Amm0n> sruli, oh wait a sec pls
<sruli> Amm0n: before it showed less, but i tried to install the propitiatory drivers (failed unmet dependencies) and now it shows a secnd line
<Amm0n> sruli, try lshw -c video
<sruli> Amm0n: PCI (sysfs), thats all i get
<Amm0n> sruli, Ubuntu version?
<sruli> Amm0n: sorry, after a few secs i got more http://paste.ubuntu.com/23645844/ v 14.04
<Amm0n> sruli, mach mal ein "sudo lspci -v -s 02:00.0"
<Amm0n> sruli, oh sry in english: pls do the command above :P
<netcrash> hello, I have ubuntu always installing 3.13 linux initrd on my system don't understand why since this was long removed , any ideas?
<sruli> Amm0n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23645870/ - i understand a little german ;-)
<Amm0n> sruli, it's a RX 460 right?
<sruli> Amm0n: yes
<imhs> Rookie question: Install the driver and configuration can use multiple monitors, right?
<Amm0n> sruli, you are at this machine at the moment and have X working?
<sruli> yes
<sruli> Amm0n: ^
<localhost_> ...
<gosta> Hi. Im having problems with my crontab, cant make changes in it. even if im su..
<Amm0n> sruli, only one Display is getting recognized?
<Amm0n> imhs, yes you can, in many cases without installing anything
<sruli> Amm0n: yes, 2 are on in mirror mode, 3rd is off, in display settings it only see one
<sruli> Amm0n: thansk for helping, really desperate here
<sruli> Amm0n: going for a reboot, 2-3 minutes
<imhs> sruli, Did you try the xrandr command?
<sruli> Amm0n: i'm back, any ideas how i can sort my graphics issue?
<Antovsn> Да
<Antovsn> Куку
<Amm0n> sruli, i think your problem is that proper amdgpu support for your card comes with 16.04
<bazhang> !ru | Antovsn
<ubottu> Antovsn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sruli> Amm0n: what about opensource?
<timer1> Hi, I think I broke my linux totaly, may sombody can help me? My problem is about libs, package dependencies and a broken apt i think
<Amm0n> sruli, let's see what "xrand" tells us
<Ben64> timer1: describe your situation in detail to find out
<sruli> Amm0n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23645949/
<timer1> I started an upgrade of my linux and something went wrong i don't know why. At the moment I have an conflict of the libstdc++6, some package need the one of ubuntu 14.04 others of 16.04
<Amm0n> sruli, not so much :/
<timer1> Further more I, purged the  libstdc++6:amd64 and now apt only answer with "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<timer1> wasn't a good idea, i know
<sruli> Amm0n: i am not ready to upgrade to 16.03, too much of my config will break with systemd, do i give up on this card?
<imhs> http://support.amd.com/zh-cn/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<Amm0n> sruli, do you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf or any VGA related .conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<sruli> Amm0n: no, dont even have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ dir
<sruli> Amm0n: i dont see any .conf files in /etc/X11
<imhs> I want to help, but English is not good, （⊙O⊙）…
<sruli> Amm0n: found /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<snowstorm> is it possible to connect a ubuntu server to an OpenVPN service (located onto a distant server)?
<sruli> snowstorm: regular vpn connection, what the question
<sruli> Amm0n: is it possible i am currently in failsafe mode? the res is 1920x1080 but no option to chang eit even to a lower one
<imhs> sruli, you need shadowsocks
<snowstorm> sruli: yes a regular vpn connection.  how should i start to connect my server to my vpn service
<sruli> snowstorm: you have openvpn client installed on the server?
<sruli> imhs: what is shadowsocks?
<snowstorm> sruli: i can connect to distant server when in gui mode.  just can't succeed when using my home server (cli mode)
<sruli> snowstorm: how are you trying from the cli?
<snowstorm> sruli: i've installed openvpn, than started it pointing to my openvpn.conf file received from server which point to ca, key, etc files
<sruli> Amm0n: i guess upgrade to 16.04 is my only way forward
<Amm0n> sruli, you could try to use a modified xorg.conf. But this one is a little hard to me to walk someone through.
<Amm0n> like so: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/multihead
<sruli> Amm0n: for me that would be so much easier then a upgrade
<sruli> Amm0n: will read it nw
<sruli> snowstorm: how do you try to connect from cli?
<Amm0n> sruli, the Configuration using xorg.conf part
<snowstorm> sruli: sudo openvpn client.conf
<sruli> snowstorm: ubuntu 16.04?
<sruli> Amm0n: i give up already, will upgrade to 16.04, really worried about the stuff that will break
<imhs> Even if it can work, but the screen resolution still makes you headache
<snowstorm> sruli: 14.04.4
<Amm0n> sruli, what stuff are you worried about?
<sruli> Amm0n: i have a service running in init.d which starts and mounts zfs raid 5 on luks.. i know in 16.04 init has been replaced with  systemd
<sruli> snowstorm: try without sudo "nmcli con up id <cpn name>"
<Amm0n> sruli, writing systemd service files is no withcrafting
<Amm0n> *c
<sruli> Amm0n: before i tried to install the amd propitiatory drivers, it failed, but before i upgrade i want to remove the packages it installed, whats the best way to find and remove?
<sruli> snowstorm: that worked?
<snowstorm> sruli: trying now
<imhs> Synaptic Package Manager
<sruli> Amm0n: to upgrade all i need is "do-release-upgrade" ?
<Amm0n> sruli, if something failed upgrading: sudo dpkg --configure -a & sudo apt-get -f install & sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amm0n> to upgrade to 16.04 backup your stuff and sudo do-release-upgrade
<sruli> Amm0n: thanks
<sruli> snowstorm: did you manage to connect?
<snowstorm> sruli: no it hand and do not connect
<sruli> snowstorm: what error did you get?
<Amm0n> sruli, ah i forgot ppa-purge^ if there are any
<sruli> Amm0n: the upgrade disables ppa's from what i see
<Amm0n> sruli, good luck, i got to go now. Bye.
<snowstorm> sruli: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager......
<snowstorm> sruli: followed by nmcli (0.9.8.8) and MetworkManager (unknown) version don't match....
<sruli> snowstorm: if you want you can upgrade to a new version of network-manager (not supported by ubuntu) i use it it wirks much better then the ubuntu version https://launchpad.net/~lkundrak/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-daily-stable after that try again
<snowstorm> sruli: will try and see
<crux0> What's the differences between /usr/sbin/service and /bin/systemctl?
<crux0> If I start a service using /usr/sbin/service, can I stop that service with /bin/systemctl?
<Geo> Hello- I just installed ubuntu on a new raid1 disk set that I inserted into an already running ubuntu box. the install failed when it tried to install GRUB onto the RAID disk. Now when I reboot, I'm getting the ash initramfs shell. How can I repair this failed install?
<wangxiaoke> hello
<wangxiaoke> is here someone?
<EventHorizon> afternoon.  any idea where the lock screen clock.qml is located???
<wangxiaoke> afternoon!
<nomic> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4044404/Corbyn-s-Christmas-karaoke-meltdow
<nomic> Corbyn's Christmas karaoke meltdown: Labour leader 'storms out' of party as rowdy MPs chant 'We want Tony' and video shows them singing Blair's 1997 election anthem 'Things Can Only Get Better'
<nomic> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4044404/Corbyn-s-Christmas-karaoke-meltdown-Labour-leader-storms-party-rowdy-MPs-chant-want-Tony-sing-Blair-anthem-Things-Better.html#ixzz4T9vj9jIZ
<nomic> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
<nomic> lol
<nomic> "things can onloy get better"
<nomic> was what was the song that they were all singing (labour) .. with the backing of the band, in 1997
<nomic> (blair)
<sruli> i tried upgrading 14.04 to 16.04, system hung in the middle now it doesnt boot properly, gets stuck before login screen, i booted live cd and tried to recover my ecryptfs "ecryptfs-recover-private" but i get n error "find /run/user/999/gvfs: permission denied.  find: file system loop detected: /sys/kernel/debug/pinctrl is part of the same file system loop as /sys/kernel/debug."
<kang0> Will bootable Linux pen drive work on Windows 8.1 tablet?
<liiozx> /exit
<rangemonger> kang0: depends on the tablet
<rangemonger> why not try?
<kang0> How? rangemonger
<kang0> What to check in tablet?
<kang0> I haven't yet created bootable drive
<rangemonger> its worth a shot, you can run linux live off the usb stick to try it out
<rangemonger> check what model of tab it is
<rangemonger> mine, for example, doesnt work too great yet
<kang0> If it didn't work I don't want to spare 1 or more hour to create bootable drive
<rangemonger> asus t100taf
<kang0> Why not working great?
<rangemonger> it takes 5 min to make a bootable drive
<rangemonger> touch screen drivers arent quite working yet, sounds not working
<kang0> 5 mins only? Are you sure ? How? rangemonger
<rangemonger> ive done it a bunch of times, as have many others
<rangemonger> doesnt take long to make a bootable stick
<kang0> Touch is required; I can ignore  sound
<rangemonger> thats just my tab
<rangemonger> yours might be better off
<rangemonger> unless its the same one as mine
<kang0> I am sure I have the worst tablet
<kang0> That's why I am asking in detail
<rangemonger> "worst" is subjective, it just depends on if there are good drivers made or not
<kang0> 1gb ram from worst point of view
<SonikkuAmerica> From experience, I will tell you if you are looking to interface specifically with a touch screen, your best bet will be to use GNOME.
<rangemonger> kang0: the older the better, more likely to be supported well
<lotuspsychje> we have many users having good experience with touch on unity7 and 8 also
<kang0> SonikkuAmerica gnome is Linux?
<kang0> 7" from worst point
<kang0> What's unity
<rangemonger> kang0: its one desktop environment on linux, one of many
<rangemonger> unity too
<rangemonger> too bad asus100taf's touch doesnt work right yet
<Eduard_Munteanu> degarmo, so, you downloaded the drivers and you have to use cd in a terminal to get there.
<rangemonger> some people are working on it but their drivers arent mainlined yet
<SonikkuAmerica> kang0: GNOME is a desktop environment for Linux. Along with KDE, it's what people think of when they think of Linux on a desktop.
<Bashing-om> kang0: 1 Gig of ram though, you want to go with a light desktop environment . unity and kde want 2 Gigs or more for a good experince .
<rangemonger> indeed
<sruli> does rsync copy hidden files by defaut?
<kang0> Bashing-om which may be for 1gb ram
<lauritzt[m]> sruli: Yes
<Bashing-om> kang0: I favor : " Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware." .
<rangemonger> Bashing-om: but it wont be touch freindly
<rangemonger> everythings kind of small
<astrat_> poker ace99
<kang0> What do you mean by touch friendly
<morf> touch screen support i guess
<rangemonger> kang0: everythings kind of small
<morf> wut? :)))
<rangemonger> on lxde, everythings too small for a finger
<morf> you can make pretty much everything on desktop small or big as you want
<rangemonger> it would get annoying
<rangemonger> but for someone whos new and confused, thats not the best way to start
<xangua> You want a light desktop that is user friendly, xfce
<AndChat|189569> Lxde
<morf> AndChat|189569: this is not a flame lxde/lubuntu was already recommended
<rangemonger> xangua: that is touch freindly
<kang0> morf too small will make my problems worst as it's 7" tablet only
<morf> kang0: you make icons / bar etc make big or small as you want
<morf> font size etc
<xangua> If what you want is an OS focused on touchscreen gestures, unity and gnome shell would be better candidates
<kang0> Display resolution isn't much good on my tablet
<rangemonger> i 2nd what xangus says
<rangemonger> though unity will be slow on 1 gig
<kang0> xangua my primary need is it should work with my low hardware spec and #2: touch should work in tablet
<rangemonger> gnomes pretty much the best bet
<xangua> kang0: touch should work is not the same as works with Ubuntu/Linux, you haven't tried then I guess?
<rangemonger> they havent yet
<rangemonger> try it
<rangemonger> just run it live off the stick
<rangemonger> give it a shot
<xangua> A tablet? I don't like where this is going
<rangemonger> lol
<rangemonger> its hit and miss, yeah
<rangemonger> mine tab was a miss
<rangemonger> *my tab
<eliot> ......
<RonWhoCares> Could someone tell me where GTK UVC stores videos you capture?
<eliot> 中文
<rangemonger> RonWhoCares: guvcview?
<RonWhoCares> rangemonger: Yes, I just did a 'capture video' with this.  Where is the video file created?
<RonWhoCares> (what file path should I be looking in?)
<rangemonger> ill grab my cam, one sec, ill find out
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> Thank you very much.  I sure hope what I recorded saved.
<rangemonger> crap, things not finding my cam
<rangemonger> the app doesnt even launch without a cam
<RonWhoCares> You have to have your USB web cam plugged into video-0
<RonWhoCares> Try a different USB port
<rangemonger> i cant, its a vm :P
<lotuspsychje> !zn | elio
<RonWhoCares> Shoot :/
<rangemonger> im still trying stuff
<RonWhoCares> Can anyone else help
<RonWhoCares> rangemonger: Do you know what file extension I could search for?
<RonWhoCares> rangemonger: What were you going to do to find out?
<rangemonger> i was just going to record a vid and see if i could find it, maybe do a file searhh
<rangemonger> *search
<rangemonger> i dont know, ive never used this app yet
<RonWhoCares> rangemonger: Is there a command I could search recursively all files created within the past hour?
<rangemonger> probably but i dont know it
<rangemonger> its likely in your home dir somewhere
<Bashing-om> RonWhoCares: Try: ' find ~/ -mmin -10 -type f ' replacing -10 with a more appropriate time to specify how far back find should go (from the current time).
<RonWhoCares> Found it
<rangemonger> nice, where?
<RonWhoCares> It is in /home/rpiggott
<rangemonger> ah
<rangemonger> cool
<RonWhoCares> No I just have 1 other problem.  It recorded me in mono
<RonWhoCares> hopefully I can use audicity to export the audio in stereo
<rangemonger> it might be a setting in the sound crontrol panel
<RonWhoCares> I will have to look
<RonWhoCares> I am wanting the video I just recorded to work
<RonWhoCares> It is about 30 minutes long.  The video is titled "Support For The Uncertainty Caused By A Prolonged Illness".  My youTube channel is themed about my life with a long term physical disability
<rangemonger> i see
<rangemonger> if you want to keep talking about it, its cool, but the chan amins are going to complain
<stein2843> lag is high means im offline?
<rangemonger> nope, your online
<Phase> I'm using ubuntu mate 16.04 and I can't get this overlay terminal thing off my screen. Pushing F11 just maximizes it and then brings it back to a small window, but I can't find the key to actually close it.
<Phase> Any ideas? :D
<Ben64> Phase: what overlay terminal thing
<rangemonger> the quake syle one
<rangemonger> f11 is usually a fullscreen key
<rangemonger> so that wont fix it
<rangemonger> ill boot up my mate vm and see whats up
<Phase> quake style lol
<rangemonger> well it kind of is
<rangemonger> its in the syle of quakes console
<Phase> oh true, yeah
<rangemonger> whats it called again?
<PsychoX75> Has anyone tried running an FTP server on Ubuntu?  Trying Vsftpd. Damn thing is the easiest to install. But creating a working user on it... well, lets just say its easier to shoot staples in my nails.
<rangemonger> Phase: ^
<Phase> rangemonger Honestly, I don't know
<Phase> I'm looking at a ps output right now seeing if anything looks like it's it.
<rangemonger> Phase: hmm, im on 16.10, im not sure its on here
<Phase> hm
<kk4ewt> systemctl status vsftpd
<PsychoX75> kk4ewt: me?
<kk4ewt> no the other person asking about ftp
<rangemonger> kk4ewt: that was the person asking about ftp :P]
<PsychoX75> 0_o
<rangemonger> lol
<rangemonger> oh snap, so it is possible to change tty on virtualbox
<rangemonger> Phase: is it guake?
<Phase> Found it!
<Phase> it's `tilda`
<lotuspsychje> PsychoX75: be carefull with ftp, its getting exploited worldwide
<plytro> PsychoX75: scp server is better
<Phase> which makes sense, `man tilda` and it says a terminal emulator in the style of old fps games
<PsychoX75> the thing is
<Phase> rangemonger ^
<plytro> and if you want isolation you can run it in a VM or docker container only exposing the directories you want
<PsychoX75> I'm setting this server up for some dumb Security cams that has to have a remote site to write their video files.
<plytro> :(
<plytro> I'd run the ftp server in an isolated container then
<PsychoX75> now THAT caught my attention
<PsychoX75> "isolated container" u say
<PsychoX75> Like VmWare?
<plytro> like docker
<rangemonger> lxc
<plytro> bsd jail
<Phase> rangemonger: Thanks for helping me troubleshoot at least :)
<rangemonger> PsychoX75: like VMs eh?
<rangemonger> Phase: im about to get tilda... or did you get it to work?
<PsychoX75> rangemonger: forget what i said.
<plytro> rangemonger: guake uses ~ as the hotkey
<PsychoX75> i just went googling.  :)
<PsychoX75> For now I'll do this as a short test phase
<plytro> https://hub.docker.com/r/webdevops/vsftp/
<rangemonger> so its guake?
<PsychoX75> stuff to read i guess.
<PsychoX75> But seriously guys... I remember that setting up an FTP server (just to test) used to be quicker. But I cant remember which was that other FTP server proggie i used in the past. I tried to avoid VSFTPD just because of the headache it gives.
<Phase> rangemonger: It's tilda
<Phase> rangemonger: I just killed the process to get rid of it, lol
<rangemonger> lol, ok im going to get tilda
<PsychoX75> can you name a couple of light-n-easy ftp server programs?  I know it wasnt Proftd. But what...oh...what was the name again?
<Phase> lol
<Phase> In a bit I'll probably look up how to actually use it
<Phase> then it won't be an issue :P
<rangemonger> im curious anyway, still getting it
<Phase> Have fun :P
<rangemonger> heh, i will
<PsychoX75> then again... i just got a better idea.  Now i remembered that i can connect an USB stick to my router and let him do the damn job for now.
<PsychoX75> brb
<rangemonger> Phase: its f11+1 :P
<rangemonger> f12
<Phase> I tried that too :\
<rangemonger> odd
<rangemonger> hides/shows for me
<Phase> this is a laptop, maybe something laptop-y is messing with it
<Phase> like the function button, I dunno
<rangemonger> also, its on 16.10 by default but it doesnt seem to have a gui icon
<Phase> It doesn't have one on 16.04 either
<rangemonger> whats the point in that :/
<Phase> to be annoying :D
<rangemonger> heh
<sruli> i copied a dir using rsync, it shows that it completed, when i compare the 2 dirs the destination is ~10gb less, but when i count the files its exactly the same, original fs is ext4 destination is zfs, can this be the reason?
<stein2843> so lag means what orz...
<lotuspsychje> stein2843: ?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: perhaps the #rsync guys might know that1
<plytro> sruli: yes that could be the reason
<plytro> zfs may be doing de-dupe
<Warrington> Just did a fresh install of 16.04 recently and I've noticed that windows aren't respect the boundaries of the desktop panel if it is positioned at the top
<plytro> block size may be different
<plytro> therefore size on disk reports differently
<plytro> sruli: https://www.google.com/search?q=linux+rsync+differnt+file+sizes&oq=linux+rsync+differnt+file+sizes
<plytro> first hit
<plytro> even with the typo
<giuseppe_> ciao ciao
<sruli> plytro: thanks
<RonWhoCares> Good.  My new video is rendering
<robotti^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574347 in OEM Priority Project "[SRU] Re-read the link type if the name changed" [Critical,Fix released]
<robotti^> I have this same bug
<robotti^> Is there fix for it?
<cfhowlett> robotti^ read the bug report for same
<robotti^> wifi applet does not show list WIFI aps after suspend
<robotti^> cfhowlett: what you mean?
<cfhowlett> robotti^, you asked if there's a fix.  read the bug report. "Fix released"!
<robotti^> cfhowlett: but how to find solution?
<cfhowlett> robotti^, .... "fix" = "solution"
<robotti^> how to find that fix?
<robotti^> :D
<robotti^> I am meaning that
<Jerry> Anyone know if 16.04 will work with cloudstack any time soon?
<cfhowlett> look at the bug report. see "fix released"?  see the "I" next to "Fix Released"?  I = click here for more Information
<robotti^> cfhowlett: It marked for fixed and I have newer fixed package. but bug still persist.
<robotti^> so it is not fixed
<robotti^> manual 'sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service' fixes things until next login/boot.
<robotti^> but it is not really fix
<Jakey3> can someone recommend a router to blend two internet connections?
<Ben64> Jakey3: wrong channel
<puffinz>  Jupiter routers makes super serial secure routers.
<puffinz> NOT.
<puffinz> Juniper
<Jakey3> thanks
<cfhowlett> robotti^, that is the official bug.  If there's a fix, that is where it will appear.
<cfhowlett> subscribe to it and wait is the best I can suggest
<robotti^> cfhowlett: It seems to be kernel issue. So how to update newer kernel?
<cfhowlett> robotti^, sudo apt upgrade grabs all update ready packages including kernels.
<Stryker87> Hi all
<robotti^> cfhowlett: I have
<robotti^> I have newest packages
<cfhowlett> robotti^, note our issues to the bug report.
<boblamont> Does anyone use Bluefish?
<robotti^> It seems somebody have also updated kernel and it would not help
<robotti^> cfhowlett: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574347 in OEM Priority Project "[SRU] Re-read the link type if the name changed" [Critical,Fix released]
<robotti^> there was newer bug
<robotti^> about that
<robotti^> it is not fixed
<Stryker87> Hey peeps have a laptop with AMD Radeon HD 5650 gpu whats the best driver for it in 16.04 and how do i install it, only have a 1024x768 screen resolution
<cfhowlett> boblamont, avoid DAE type questions. for clarity and answers, post YOUR issues and YOUR hardware specifications
<Stryker87> ....option while its a 1366x768 screen
<cfhowlett> !mad | Stryker87
<cfhowlett> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Stryker87> So i use the amdgpu driver?
<Stryker87> Sorry for the noobness, Window user trying to go full linux :D
<boblamont> I'm sure it's easy, but I'm trying to create a snippet that matches ( .) and turns it uppercase. It's easy to do manual, because of the "Replace Type" menu, but I don't know what syntax is appropriate for the snippets.
<nchambers> if I ssh into a server as user $x, I know how to login to user $y, but after logging into user $y, is there a way to delete user $x from user $y? just running deluser doesn't work, since im originally connected to the server as user $x
<Ben64> nchambers: you have to not be logged into x at all to delete
<nchambers> yeah thats what I figured :/
<nchambers> I completely log out of $x right now, but was hoping theres a way where I don't have to do it
<aum> anyone know how to get a version of sflphone that works in ubuntu 16.10 (xenial)
<lok> who was helping me for bootable linux selection for tablet?
<rangemonger> might have been me but you had a different user name
<lok> there were couple of other guys also
<Ben64> aum: looks like the package got removed between 15.10 and 16.04
<lok> correct name is om
<somethingsomethi> My emacs has a stupid empty space before the main screen (canvas) http://imgur.com/a/ug0aF How can I fix it?
<puffinz> muh names durreellllllll
<aum> Ben64, that really really sucks - SFLPhone was about the only decent graphical VoIP client
<Phase> SFLPhone is now Ring.
<Phase> https://ring.cx/en/download/gnu-linux
<aum> Phase, thanks
<Phase> you're welcome :)
<aum> except ring doesn't seem to be on 16.04 repos
<stein2843> how to turn off entry prompt
<aum> oh wait - distro-specific instructions
<aum> actually, ring sucks too - doesn't support plain SIP connections
<nchambers> do things in the /etc/sudoers.d directory overwrite what appears initially in the /etc/sudoers file?
<ducasse> nchambers: individual files in /etc/sudoers.d are parsed as additions to /etc/sudoers
<nchambers> right, but do those additions replace any directive that was already there?
<ducasse> that would depend on the addition, the files are basically cat'ed in at the appropriate #inlude directive
<ducasse> *#include
<ducasse> nchambers: they might override earlier entries, they don't overwrite them.
<nchambers> ok great. thanks
<somethingsomethi> My emacs has a stupid empty space before the main screen (canvas) http://imgur.com/a/ug0aF How can I fix it?
<thadtheman> I want to mount a USB pendrive without root from the commandline.
<mitsakos> hi
<dikiaap> oi
<AlphaOmega> hello, and help!
<rangemonger> sup
<cfhowlett> !help | AlphaOmega
<ubottu> AlphaOmega: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AlphaOmega> ty cfhowlett
<AlphaOmega> I was looking at 2 failures during load-up viz. qemu-kvm exit-code : 5, systemd-remount-fs exit-code : 1    I fixed the first by disabling the service and the second by updating the UUID in /etc/fstab.    But right after updating the UUID, somehow everytime I run sudo I get this message "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"..    Now how do I fix this???
<AlphaOmega> also, the SUDO_ASKPASS environment variable is empty
<rangemonger> hmm, this one goes over my head
<rangemonger> hopefully someone else is awake here
<AlphaOmega> somehow, i don't have a /etc/sudo.conf file.. :(
<AlphaOmega> an example file is present at /usr/share/doc/sudo/examples/sudo.conf
<rangemonger> you can make one
<rangemonger> with... oh what was it
<rangemonger> X -configure, maybe
<AlphaOmega> i'd rather use the example file.. kinda spooked with commands that generate configs
<lok> i was disconnected
<AlphaOmega> lok, can you help me out?
<lok> tellmme AlphaOmega
<AlphaOmega> somehow everytime I run sudo I get this message "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"..    Now how do I fix this???
<AlphaOmega> also, the SUDO_ASKPASS environment variable is empty
<AlphaOmega> somehow, i don't have a /etc/sudo.conf file.. :(     and an example file is present at /usr/share/doc/sudo/examples/sudo.conf
<robotti^> does anybody here know about acpi things?
<robotti^> I have problem with backlight keyboard on my keyboard
 * AlphaOmega is inexperienced with acpi
<robotti^> when I leave my laptop for while alone it will dim screen but it will enable keyboard backlight
<fuzzybear3965> I have a user running a particular process (command line) but I need to restart the display manager.
<fuzzybear3965> <fuzzybear3965> Is that okay?
<fuzzybear3965> <fuzzybear3965> Will the user's task terminate?
<fuzzybear3965> <fuzzybear3965> He's ffmpeg-ing in tmux and I want to `systemctl restart lightdm`.
<fuzzybear3965> Sorry, you guys. I'm moving this question from #linux.
<robotti^> How I can disable keyboard backlight from acpi battery behavior?
<yaroslav> Hi. I use kde neon 5.8.4. I've tried to install veracrypt and get this error: Verifying archive integrity...  100%   All good.
<yaroslav> Uncompressing VeraCrypt 1.19 Installer  100%
<yaroslav> QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
<robotti^> I want to enable keyboard backlight by software.
<yaroslav> how to fix it?
<robotti^> I do not want
<AlphaOmega> yaroslav: by setting XDG_RUNTIME_DIR to a value expected by veracrypt?
<bazhang> !info veracrypt
<ubottu> Package veracrypt does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> why not ask in a veracrypt channel then
<bazhang>  /msg alis list veracrypt  to find one
<AlphaOmega> does anyone have a copy of 'uncustomized/unedited' /etc/sudo.conf?
<ducasse> yaroslav: kde neon is not supported here
<rangemonger> AlphaOmega: i might i have VMs with fresh installs of 'buntus
<rangemonger> yaroslav: go to #kdeneon
<rangemonger> yaroslav: go to or was it #kde-neon
<AlphaOmega> can you look for and drop it to paste.ubuntu.com?
<rangemonger> *or was it
<usil> hello. Why I don't have any premmison
<usil> cd Documents/
<usil> bash: cd: Documents/: Permission denied
<AlphaOmega> rangemonger: can you look for and drop it to paste.ubuntu.com?
<usil> I'm the owner of files
<AlphaOmega> usil: ls -l Documents/
<rangemonger> AlphaOmega: ok
<AlphaOmega> usil: show what's the output
<usil> ls -l Documents/
<usil> total 0
<ducasse> usil: ls -ld Documents
<usil> ducasse: ls -ld Documents/
<usil> drw-rw-r-- 2 slani slani 4096 Dez 18 00:20 Documents/
<AlphaOmega> there we go
<ducasse> usil: chmod +x Documents
<gpio> the x factor
<AlphaOmega> chmod a+x Documents
<AlphaOmega> yep
<AlphaOmega> usil: it's not that you don't have permission, it's that your folder is 'locked'
<cfhowlett> encryption???
<AlphaOmega> cfhowlett: wuht??
<usil> AlphaOmega: why my folder is 'locked'
<ducasse> more likely _someone_ has messed with the permissions. i suspect pebcak.
<cfhowlett> :)
<AlphaOmega> any directory missing an eXecute permission cannot be opened.. File permission basics
<usil> AlphaOmega: becaseu all my folders in home folder are 'locked'
<usil> that is a problem
<ducasse> usil: that does not happen by itself.
<AlphaOmega> ou.. looks like you or some script ran a chmod a-x * on your home directory
<rangemonger> AlphaOmega: fresh install, that files non existent
<usil> ducasse: I know. Thath is a problem
<AlphaOmega> rangemonger: can you see the output of `echo $SUDO_ASKPASS`?
<rangemonger> ok, one sec
<usil> Can this be contected that my home foled is encrypted
<Ben64> usil: no
<AlphaOmega> no
<Ben64> be more careful with chmod and wildcards
<usil> I made a new install and the first time I choose encrypt home folder.
<Ben64> unrelated
<usil> And this is a firts time I encouter with this problem
<AlphaOmega> maybe the install scripts have this tiny little caveat?
<rangemonger> AlphaOmega: it outputs nothing, just goes to a new line
<AlphaOmega> rangemonger: what about the /etc/sudoers file? does it include a special line?
<AlphaOmega> usil: show the output of `cat ~/.bash_history | grep chmod`
<rangemonger> AlphaOmega: /etc/sudoers.d/ ?
<usil> AlphaOmega: chmod  755 vimlua
<usil> chmod 644 *
<usil> chmod 655 *
<usil> chmod 666 *
<usil> chmod 644 *
<usil> chmod  664 *
<AlphaOmega> rangemonger: if there is something more than a README file inside sudoers.d, then that too.. but I want to see a copy of /etc/sudoers (file)
<usil> AlphaOmega: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23647127/
<AlphaOmega> usil: there we go... a chmod setting permissions without eXecute bit (even number trio) on everything in the current directory
<AlphaOmega> you did do that yourself
<rangemonger> AlphaOmega: just the readme
<AlphaOmega> rangemonger: forget the sudoers.d folder then.. i wanna see the /etc/sudoers (this is a file)
<rangemonger> AlphaOmega: i  dont have that file
<AlphaOmega> is it a live cd
<rangemonger> not at the moment
<rangemonger> its an install
<Ben64> is it ubuntu
<AlphaOmega> it is a sudo user, right?
<usil> AlphaOmega: thanks :D
<AlphaOmega> as Ben64 said : <Ben64> be more careful with chmod and wildcards
 * gpio posted sudoers on paste.ubuntu.com
<usil> ducasse: ups. I make a mistake
<ducasse> usil: we all do.
<AlphaOmega> nevermind
<AlphaOmega> fixed that
<AlphaOmega> again, without a /etc/sudo.conf or SUDO_ASKPASS env variable
<AlphaOmega> anyway, ty folks.. much appreciated. ty rangemonger
<rangemonger> no prob
<Baidu> joined
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23647192/   :)~
<puffinz> What are the big differences between Debian and Ubuntu?
<Dreaman> ubuntu is debian
<Dreaman> mint is ubuntu
<Dreaman> nothing
<puffinz> Im sure there must be some differences
<cfhowlett> Dreaman, false.  this is the support channel.  ask your questions and do not spread disinformation.
<Dreaman> disinformation is
<cfhowlett> Dreaman, ask your ubuntu questions
<puffinz> I just dont see many differences, maybe im talkin in circles ;)
 * puffinz trots away 
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23647192/  cfhowlett nothing i just install ubuntu in my new laptop
<Dreaman> a not a lame
<cfhowlett> this is not channel for chitchat.  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> thenks
<backbox> hi
<Cust0sLimen> .
<smeert> hey guys
<smeert> installed ned software raid to my computer. tips on how to use it? I mean how to format is as ext4 and mount it to something?
<Mouaad> hello, why the package linux-image-generic-lts-yakkety has been deleted from canonical-kernel-team/ppa? and should I continue to use it ?
<testml> hello wtf is wrong with 16.* ?
<testml> how do you ship broken kernels?
<MonkeyDust> testml  mind your language and start from the beginning, what brings you here
<testml> ?
<rangemonger> the kerns not broken
<rangemonger> a bunch of people are using it just fine so it cant be
<breitburg_> hi
<testml> well it appears the bug is in intel x video driver
<tomreyn> Mouaad: have your read the description at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<tomreyn> this PPA is not supported here, and probably nowhere else either
<ubuntu832> when i delete files from a separate disk the files don't show up in trash and instead go to a local .trash-0 or .trash-1000 how can i have it show up in main trash?
<Ben64> ubuntu832: you don't
<bekks> ubuntu832: "separate disk" - thats an USB disk?
<ubuntu832> from either external disk or separate internal disk in the system
<ubuntu832> it's a new install and i think i messed up something while trying out file managers
<oteg> anybody here?
<bekks> oteg: Look at "/names", so ye.
<bekks> *yes
<ubuntu832> when i delete files from a separate disk or a separate partition it doesn't show in trash, i have to hunt down the local .trash folder and manually delete
<oteg> guys, you arent afraid of anybody can knows your ip?
<oteg> hmm?
<bekks> oteg: Whats your actual ubuntu support question please?
<oteg> i havent, i just asked, because this is intresting
<rangemonger> ubuntu832: thats normal, even win does that
<whitesquall> oteg: is it bad?
<ubuntu832> This wasn't the case with my old ubuntu install though
<ubuntu832> rangemonger:
<oteg> yes
<oteg> i just collect ip-s
<supardi> morning kkkk
<ubuntu832> i could delete files from my external drive or from my windows partition and it would show up in my trash folder
<netcrash> hello, I have ubuntu always installing 3.13 linux initrd on my system don't understand why since this was long removed , any ideas?
<rangemonger> ubuntu832: certain file manager might do it differently
<rangemonger> its an option on pcmanfm
<ubuntu832> I've tried thunar and nemo
<ubuntu832> oh really
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ubuntu832> i'll have to try pcmanfm if all fails
<bugtraq> hi
<ubuntu832> but nemo on my old install never gave this issue
<bugtraq> i need a keyloger pls
<ubuntu832> and i hated thunar because when i tried to merge folders it doesn't know how it just makes another copy of it
<supardi> ubuntu  ,.. run  old my pc  ,...  amazyng
<ubuntu832> ridiculous
<rangemonger> lol wut
<rangemonger> thats weird
<ubuntu832> that's what i thought
<ubuntu832> so i installed nemo instead
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: how can I view that? ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't have any terminal ...
<ubuntu832> im trying out xubuntu atm but im thinking about going back and installing xfce over stock ubuntu instead if it keeps giving me issues like this
<supardi> ubuntu  ,.. run  my old pc  ,...  amazing ,...  fast  respec
<bekks> ubuntu832: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce. As long as you will be using xfce, the issue will persist.
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  open a terminal and type    cat /etc/issue
<ubuntu832> well i remember running xfce over my ubuntu and it didn't have this particular issue in the past
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  use ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal
<rangemonger> ubuntu832: huh, i have a clean xubuntu install, im not seeing massive problems
<ubuntu832> im wondering if its because xubuntu comes with thunar as the file manager by default
<bekks> ubuntu832: xubuntu AND xfce come with thunar.
<ubuntu832> rangemonger: when you delete files from a different disk/partition does it go to main trash?
<rangemonger> ubuntu832: likely thunar/a thunar setting
<ubuntu832> hmmm...
<rangemonger> let me check
<ubuntu832> I've tried googling but the answers I've found have all been workarounds and not a real solution
<rangemonger> booting the xubuntu vm....
<ubuntu832> the ones that i found are "just delete using shift-del"
<ubuntu832> which isn't a real answer for continued functionality imo
<rangemonger> yeah, thats not a real answer
<rangemonger> boo-urns to that
<bekks> shift-del does something totally different than putting things to trash.
<rangemonger> shift del = nuke it on the spot
<ubuntu832> yerp
<ubuntu832> that's why I'm here :D
<ubuntu832> there must be a real solution to it... it doesn't make sense deleting a file should be this complicated
<Ben64> deleting isn't the problem though
<bekks> ubuntu832: Deleting a file is trivial.
<rangemonger> im going to have to make another partition, one sec
<ubuntu832> well deleting it to the proper folder etc.
<bekks> ubuntu832: You want a cumulated trash, which is a) different, and b) complicated
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> you don't delete something to a folder
<rangemonger> its simple with pcmanfm
<ubuntu832> bekks: it wasn't an issue on my old ubuntu install which is why it's more puzzling
<bekks> ubuntu832: either you delete OR you put things into trash.
<rangemonger> pcmanfm has an option to make .trash files on a removable
<supardi> MADBOX  Sync Openbox  ,...   LXDE desk
<ubuntu832> i had a laptop with w7/ubuntu and when i deleted files from w7/external it went into trash
<ubuntu832> it didn't go to a separate .trash folder on the drive
<bekks> ubuntu832: It did. That behaviour is as is for ages.
<ubuntu832> bekks: i assure you it didn't lol
<ubuntu832> otherwise my laptop would've been useless years ago
<ubuntu832> it all showed up in my main trash folder on ubuntu
<bekks> ubuntu832: If your workflow entirely relies on putting things into trash, I'd rethink that workflow instead.
<Ben64> sure it might have showed up, but that's not the same thing as not being on the original drive
<ubuntu832> Ben64: yer but the point was I could delete a file from anywhere and it would show in the main trash where i could delete for good, not hunt down a separate .trash folder on the drive to delete for good.
<bekks> ubuntu832: It showd up there, but it was located on the external drive, still.
<Ben64> if you want to delete something, why not just delete it to begin with
<bekks> I second Ben64 at that point.
<rangemonger> 3rd
<Ben64> although the issue is probably thunar's fault
<ubuntu832> hrm
<ubuntu832> yea i agree Ben64
<Ben64> works fine on my system here with nautilus
<rangemonger> im about to try on thunar
<ubuntu832> i prefer nemo over nautilus
<rangemonger> making another part,
<rangemonger> *partition
<ubuntu832> im wondering if there's some kind of conflict with using nemo on xubuntu
<bekks> I prefer terminal over graphical filemanagers.
<bekks> ubuntu832: No, there is no conflict like that.
<ubuntu832> bc as i understand it i can never completely remove thunar from xubuntu
<rangemonger> aw crud
<rangemonger> i cant resize
<rangemonger> boo-urns
<rangemonger> swapoff i say
<rangemonger> making a new partition with that
<ubuntu832> thx rangemonger
<rangemonger> ubuntu832: no prob.... it just wants to delete things
<rangemonger> not cool thunar, not cool
<ubuntu832> lol right
<rangemonger> maybe its a hidden setting in the config file for it
<ubuntu832> I'm trying out xubuntu to maximize performance but i might end up going back to unity if this continues being an issue
<rangemonger> but it doesnt appeart to be a visible setting
<rangemonger> kde is my jam
<rangemonger> so many options
<ubuntu832> yeah?
<ubuntu832> i do have a new machine but i want to keep it as minimal as possible
<ubuntu832> hence xubuntu over ubuntu
<Mouaad> Mouaad
<ubuntu832> i considered lubuntu but it sounded like it kept things TOO low powered
<ubuntu832> too minimal
<Mouaad> anyone knows what may cause this error in the startup ? ([drm:amdgpu_cgs_get_firmware_info [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed to request firmware)
<bekks> ubuntu832: Did you try it?
<Mouaad> PS: im using kernel 4.9
<ubuntu832> lubuntu?
<bekks> ubuntu832: Yeah.
<ubuntu832> no
<bekks> ubuntu832: So you relied on rumours.
<ubuntu832> rumours and from what i researched, yes.
<rangemonger> lubuntu is pretty decent
<rangemonger> im using lxde to run my hypervisor
<rangemonger> unlike most linux peeps, i needs mah gui
<ubuntu832> same
<bekks> ubuntu832: Unless you tried it out, your reasearch was about rumours.
<rangemonger> there are only so many commands i can type before i dont want to bother anymore
<rangemonger> and this is from someone who started with dos 5
<ubuntu832> i can reasonably extract my own conclusions w/o trying everything bekks
<bekks> ubuntu832: I strongly doubt that.
<ubuntu832> i'm considering going antergos
<ubuntu832> sure is going on assumptions bekks
<ubuntu832> rangemonger: what are you running? stock ubuntu?
<exalt> Hello, i am used to working with colemak keyboad layout, when i install ubuntu as a guest in virtualbox with disk encryption i can not enter the valid key during boot. how can i set the correct console keyboad layout during installation ?
<MonkeyDust> antergos is Arch, is what i read here
<bekks> ubuntu832: Yeah, and your assumptions are quite different from reality, in terms of lubuntu, e.g.
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Yes, Antergos is an Arch Linux fork.
<ubuntu832> yeah MonkeyDust
<rangemonger> ubuntu832: i installed a minimal ubuntu with no gui, added a bare lxde setup to it to host vbox and xen
<rangemonger> under VMs, im running all sorts of OSs
<ubuntu832> but the mini iso then?
<rangemonger> yeah
<ubuntu832> hrm
<rangemonger> i started with that
<ubuntu832> might try that route as well
<rangemonger> i compiled it into an iso
<ubuntu832> i tried arch and whatnot but I'm on wifi and have had issues getting the drivers set up for my wireless card
<rangemonger> ah
<ubuntu832> if i had a proper connection I'd give it a real go i think.  good tutorials online
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu832  so you see, every distro (or OS) has its own issues
<ubuntu832> yarp
<ubuntu832> i didn't think this would've been a particular issue considering it worked fine in my unity setup
<ubuntu832> out of all the issues i thought I'd run into this would've been on the bottom half of the list
<rangemonger> its  a thunar issue
<rangemonger> im going to see if the thunar config has an option
<PCatinean> hey guys
<ubuntu832> rangemonger: just fyi i still have issues when i delete stuff from nemo
<PCatinean> I just ran find ./ -type f -readable -writable -exec sed -i "s/cybernetnews/cybernet/g" {} \; and I replaced stuff in .git files and now they are corrupt
<ubuntu832> could it be that thunar running in the background is causing the issue?
<PCatinean> any thingI can do to undo this?
<rangemonger> wouldnt think so
<bekks> PCatinean: Restore your backup.
<rangemonger> yeah, this setup, for me is the ultimate
<PCatinean> how?
<kernello> hello everyone, I've been having problems with network-manager for a long while. it doesnt show wifi networks when waking up from sleep mode, or after wifi switch is turned off-on. sometimes it doesnt show the name of the connected network, either. and sometimes the wifi symbol on the upper pane is replaced by this: https://is.gd/kmhT5R
<bekks> PCatinean: How did you create your backup before?
<Ben64> PCatinean: and be more careful how you run commands like that in the future
<rangemonger> now i just gotta move everthing over to xen for the icing
<OerHeks> PCatinean, or reload the files from GIT and start over?
<kernello> is there already a way to fix this?
<ubuntu832> reinstall drivers?
<kernello> ubuntu832, did you answer my question?
<OerHeks> kernello, lots of issues with sleep and wifi, sometimes it takes up to a minute to reconnect, or find out what is going on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<ubuntu832> that was my suggestion
<rangemonger> wow, thunars config file has almost no options
<ubuntu832> yeah not a fan of thunar so far
<mgor> kernello, sometimes it helps to restart the network-manager service, this can be done automagically when waking up from sleep, http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade/761220#761220
<kernello> mgor, I know that I can restart nm from terminal. this is what I've been doing dozens of times. but I want to solve this.
<ubuntu832> rangemonger: another thought: the trash issue continues even when I'm deleting stuff from nemo; eg if i delete files from nemo from another partition it ends up in a separate .trash folder
<kernello> it cannot be that I need to go to terminal every time I log into desktop
<ubuntu832> im wondering if it's a disk ownership issue
<mgor> kernello, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/1556357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1585863 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1556357 WiFi malfunction after suspend & resume stress - sudo wpa_cli scan required to fix it." [High,Confirmed]
<ubuntu832> deleting files from /home goes straight to trash
<rangemonger> im about to try the same thing on ubuntu
<ubuntu832> it's the other partitions/disks that causes the problem
<bekks> ubuntu832: Other files go to trash too, but are physically located elsewhere.
<kernello> mgor, yes, I have had the problem since about the time it was first posted. seems unsolved yet.
<bekks> ubuntu832: And this behaviour has been as is since the beginning of the universe.
<ubuntu832> bekks: I'm not sure you get what i mean
<mgor> kernello, yes, I had the same problem, but the workaround from askubuntu that I posted has solved, most of, the issue for me.
<rangemonger> bekks: actually thunar just outright deletes them
<rangemonger> i just tried it
<ubuntu832> old ubuntu: deleting files from any drive/disk/partition would show up in trash
<mgor> kernello, I even had a similar issue on 14.04, where the workaround was to kill wpa_supplicant when waking from sleep
<bekks> ubuntu832: I do get what you mean. you want the trashes of external disks show up in your "main trash" too.
<ubuntu832> new install: deleting files from drives/disks/partition goes to a separate .trash folder on the drive/disk/partition that i have to hunt down and delete for good manually
<OerHeks> ubuntu832, only in gui, not from command line
<bekks> ubuntu832: Every disk has its own trash folder, always.
<ubuntu832> and I'd like to relegate them into one trash no matter where they're deleted from
<Ben64> ubuntu832: ok but why not just delete things
<kernello> mgor, I think I've had it with 14.04., too. thank you for the solution. I will try it and see if it works.
<ubuntu832> this was automatic on the old install
<Ben64> ubuntu832: or install ubuntu if you care this much
<bekks> ubuntu832: you are mixing up the LOCATION and the DISPLAY of the trash folders.
<ubuntu832> Ben64: i like to review what I'm deleting before i delete them for good.
<Ben64> review them before deleting
<Ben64> save yourself a step
<ubuntu832> bekks: do you have a solution for having deleted files from other partitions show up in one trash?
<OerHeks> there is only one trash service.
<Oncom> exit
<bekks> ubuntu832: As I said, I second Ben64, and personally, I am using a terminal.
<ubuntu832> OerHeks: do you have a solution for having deleted files from other partitions show up in one trash?
<rangemonger> yep, thunar definitely does it differntly than nautilus
<rangemonger> just checked with both
<Ben64> so there are two options. pick one.
<Ben64> 1. deal with it
<Ben64> 2. install ubuntu
<OerHeks> ubuntu832, no. the trash folder gives the path of the file, easy to filter
<OerHeks> still trash remains in its own /.Trash-1000 on the partition
<ubuntu832> right but it would show up in trash, where i could delete them for good on my old ubuntu install.
<ubuntu832> xubuntu has issues with this
<Ben64> so pick an option
<ubuntu832> Ben64: you're giving workarounds, not solutions
<bekks> ubuntu832: The solution is to use something that has no issues with it.
<Ben64> you have exactly those two solutions
<bekks> ubuntu832: a third option would be: 3) get the source code and fix it.
<Ben64> ok three options, 2 realistic :)
<rangemonger> OerHeks: depends on what file manager you use
<bekks> Ben64: :D
<rangemonger> there are kind of more than 2
<rangemonger> different file managers handle it differently
<ubuntu832> ^^^
<rangemonger> i just opened a vm with ubuntu and one with xubuntu to confirm this
<ubuntu832> and im asking if it's a file manager issue or an ubuntu issue
<ubuntu832> rangemonger is the only one actually helping out here
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu832  try this     sudo aptitude purge ~c
<OerHeks> never heard about filemanagers handle trash differently, proof?
<ubuntu832> [04:45] <rangemonger> i just opened a vm with ubuntu and one with xubuntu to confirm this
<ubuntu832> ^^^
<Ben64> this has gone on for almost an hour
<ubuntu832> thunar appears to be complete crap
<Mouaad> Hello, where can I get the package linux-generic-lts-yakkety ? I can't find it
<Ben64> ubuntu832: great then stop using it
<ubuntu832> having the same issue with nemo in xubuntu as well tho Ben64
<rangemonger> OerHeks: proofs there if you run it
<Ben64> Mouaad: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Ben64> ubuntu832: then don't use nemo
<Mouaad> ben64: xenial
<ubuntu832> nemo worked fine and as expected on my old install Ben64
<ubuntu832> this was not an issue there, im wondering why its an issue now
<Ben64> Mouaad: 16.04 doesn't work like that anymore... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<bekks> ubuntu832: How long will you continue to discuss your two realistic options?
<ubuntu832> i like to look for solutions instead of running away from them on linux
<rangemonger> you guys are being a bit of a prick
<ubuntu832> bc there's always a way
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu832  try this     sudo aptitude purge ~c
<Ben64> it's been nearly an hour going around in circles
<Ben64> it's insane
<Ben64> ubuntu832: then grab the source code and head down the rabbit hole of option 3
<ubuntu832> who uses linux and doesn't try to find a way to solve an issue instead of working around it
<Ben64> you're not going to find anyone here to do it for you
<ubuntu832> rangemonger is helping
<bekks> ubuntu832: The solutions were given. In case you dont accept them, its doesnt make them "not a solution" magically.
<ubuntu832> the rest of you lot are just telling me to do something else
<ubuntu832> "solution: don't do that" is not a solution
<uzer8738473> What is the command name for the Screenshot" program? I want to use that one, instead of "xfce-screenshot"
<Ben64> not the solution you want, but as a great poet once said, "you can't always get what you want"
<bekks> ubuntu832: I told you to grab the source code already. So why are you discussing it, instead of getting it and FIXING the problem?
<ubuntu832> bc ubuntu shouldn't be that difficult to use?
<rangemonger> im going to see if dolphin has any options
<ubuntu832> thx rangemonger
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  that great poet were the Rolling Stones (fyi)
<Mouaad> Ben64: oh ! will  linux-hwe-edge work ? (all i need actualy is a kernel above 4.4)
<Ben64> Mouaad: yep!
<bekks> ubuntu832: Ok, so you want to continue to waste peoples time. Good luck in doing so, I'm out of your pointless issue.
<Mouaad> Ben64: okay ! thank you :)
<ubuntu832> bekks: ya never helped m8 thx anyway
<bekks> ubuntu832: Then you didnt even read the answers when asking questions.
<rangemonger> what was kdes partition prog called again?
<rangemonger> dolphin doesnt have much trash options but it has more than the others
<ubuntu832> i might give that a shot next
<ubuntu832> rangemonger: kde partition manager?
<rangemonger> yeah, i forget what the kde one is called
<rangemonger> i need to turn the swap partition into another ext4 one to test things
<rommel> partitionmanager i think is the dpkg
<ubuntu832> no i mean it's literally called kde partition manager i think
<rommel> yeah i know what you meant... i wasnt sure what he was asking for
<rommel> you could just use swapoff and mkfs.ext4
<rangemonger> whats the package called in apt?
<rommel> i am in gentoo right now but i think its just partitionmanager
<ubuntu832> partitionmanager it looks like
<ubuntu832> you can install KDE Partition Manager using Linux Terminal: Open Linux Terminal by pressing Ctrl + Alt + T at the same time, then type sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<ubuntu832> is what i found from googlgin
<ubuntu832> googling
<rangemonger> score
<rangemonger> thats it
<rangemonger> it gets moved to trash
<ubuntu832> :OOO
<rangemonger> dolphin does it right
<ubuntu832> fucking awesome rangemonger
<rangemonger> man i knew i loved kde for a reason
<ubuntu832> thanks a lot man, you've been A LOT of help
<ducasse> !language | ubuntu832
<ubottu> ubuntu832: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rangemonger> im not sure if its the same trash though
<ubuntu832> ah sorry ducasse
<rangemonger> its a .trash folder on the device
<ubuntu832> mmm
<rangemonger> so better than thunar, atleast but not the same trash
<ubuntu832> right
<ubuntu832> yeah thunar has been disappointing to me in several ways
<ubuntu832> but willing to try dolphin
<rangemonger> pcmanfm has this as an option, also
<ubuntu832> i'll give that a go as well
<ducasse> i suspect thunar lets gvfs handle trash, but you should really ask the xfce devs about that.
<rangemonger> you could make a trsash0 symlink, maybe
<\9> caja is pretty nice too
<rangemonger> that way it might get rerouted to the main one
<rangemonger> oh yeah, ill try caja
<chris__> hello, can anybody tell me how i can enable resume/wake on usb (when keyboard button is pressed)?
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: my /etc/issue
<emanplays> hi?
<Ben64> ubuntu832: what version ubuntu
<ubuntu832> xubuntu 16.1 Ben64
<Ben64> 16.10?
<ubuntu832> yes
<emanplays> #ubuntu
<rangemonger> are there any other apps like gnome-disks?
<emanplays> hello?
<rangemonger> ones that let you set automounting on boot
<ducasse> !ask | emanplays
<ubottu> emanplays: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> emanplays  ask your ubuntu question
<ubuntu832> i think you have to do that via terminal rangemonger
<ubuntu832> rangemonger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Mounting_Partitions_Automatically
<rangemonger> ubuntu832: well, not with gnome-disks atleast
<rangemonger> but gnome apps look so out of place
<ubuntu832> agree
<rangemonger> also, caja does it teh same as kde
<Mouaad> anyone have an idea about this error: `ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.8.15-040815-generic is not supported` ?!!!
<netcrash> hello, I have ubuntu always installing 3.13 linux initrd on my system don't understand why since this was long removed , any ideas? MonkeyDust /etc/issue is Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ducasse> rangemonger: afaik, gnome disks is the only gui tool that generates fstab entries
<rangemonger> ducasse: thanks, thats a shame though
<rangemonger> ubuntu832: yeah, caja does it the same was a pcmanfm and dolphin, makes a .trash dir on the device
<Ben64> everything makes a trash dir on the device
<ubuntu832> hrm ok rangemonger
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  what's the output of    cat /etc/apt/sources.list ... use pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ben64> well xubuntu 16.04 works fine, about to test 16.10
<rangemonger> thats probably how it worked before
<Ben64> thinking now it's user error
<ducasse> rangemonger: what is it you want - a qt tool?
<rangemonger> afaik those are the only 2 trash/recycle methods that any os uses
<rangemonger> ducasse: in a perfect world, yeah
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23647935/
<ducasse> rangemonger: i don't do qt, sorry :) #kubuntu might know?
<rangemonger> ducasse heh, ok noted
<rangemonger> as soon as they answer my quetion, ive gotta go though
<ubuntu832> hey if i don't catch you again, thanks a lot again rangemonger
<ubuntu832> been very helpful
<rangemonger> no prob, glad i could
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  the output of    ls -l /boot/
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23647948/ , I manually deleted the images for 3.13 since I didn't see them in dpkg --list
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  first, try    sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<Ben64> ubuntu832: it's a problem in 16.10 xubuntu, install 16.04 or deal with it, or fix it yourself of course
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<ubuntu832> lol no way really Ben64
<Ben64> yes way
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23647959/
<ubuntu832> I'm totally okay with using 16.04 but I'm just surprised that that's the issue
<jamesrleimer> morning
<ubuntu832> well thanks very much then Ben64 for going through the trouble
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  the output of   df -h
<Ben64> so in the end, you ended up picking one of the two options
<Ben64> only took ~90 mins
<Ben64> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1633824
<ubuntu832> well you said to either deal with it or install ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633824 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Yakkety) "nautilus ignores trash on external drives" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ubuntu832> installing an older version is a diff option and totally okay with using an LTS version
<Ben64> well basically it was deal with it or install something without the problem
<ubuntu832> thx for the link Ben64 will contribute
<ubuntu832> i was wondering if it was a thunar issue tbh
<ubuntu832> or if i messed up something during disk setup... first time installing on a desktop with multiple disks
<Ben64> maybe this http://askubuntu.com/questions/836665/ubuntu-16-10-deleted-files-dont-go-to-trash-and-keep-taking-space
<Ben64> might want to start with google next time
<SchrodingersScat> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Ben64> SchrodingersScat: bro
<SchrodingersScat> bruh
<ubuntu832> thx SchrodingersScat
<Ben64> this problem has been circling the drain for an hour and a half
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23647978/
<ubuntu832> Ben64: you found the problem tho m8
<SchrodingersScat> !info trash-cli | ubuntu832
<Ben64> it's not unreasonable, after figuring everything out, that i suggest to start with a google next time
<ubottu> ubuntu832: trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.9.14-2 (yakkety), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Ben64> so don't give me the dumb trigger crap
<SchrodingersScat> Ben64: <3
<ubuntu832> i did, i just didn't expect it to be a release specific issue
<ubuntu832> that would not have been a guess.
<ubuntu832> yeah i'll check that out too SchrodingersScat
<Ben64> easy mode - ubuntu <version> <basic description of problem>
<Ben64> put that into google, drink answers
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  ok, /boot/ is 100% full ... try manually deleting obsolete files (3.13)
<ubuntu832> sweet looks like everything will work out then
<ubuntu832> thx Ben64, SchrodingersScat
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: I did that but when I use "apt install or upgrade" it generates the initrd files
<ducasse> netcrash: use dpkg -P package
<netcrash> for the 3.13
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  ok, delete them again, then don't upgrade, but use    sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  really? also with apt install? odd...
<ducasse> MonkeyDust: ~c = config remaining?
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-55-generic
<netcrash> WARNING: missing /lib/modules/3.13.0-52-generic
<MonkeyDust> ducasse  not sure what ~c stands for
<ubuntu832> thx again everyone
<ducasse> MonkeyDust: it seems to be, just tested here. til, ty.
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  interesting issue, from a technician's point of view ... use this    find / -name "3.13" -exec ls -l {} \; 2> /dev/null
<GOPROOph> 12.04 precie
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: used dpkg --list | grep 3.13 and remove linux headers for 3.13 , didn't solve the issue
<melonsound28> hi there
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: that find command didn't return anything
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  try synaptic package manager (not installed by default) ... erase all 3.13 from there
<ducasse> netcrash: 'sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.13*'
<netcrash> ducasse: MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/23648034/
<GOPROOph> this ubuntu 12.04 ,wcdma 3g modem , can,t auto  detect add network manager
<smeert> so guys, about this
<smeert> http://pastebin.com/4uzFZWSt
<ducasse> netcrash: ok, now do 'sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.13*'
<smeert> the two drives make the one md126? How can i be sure?
<smeert> or how can i use the md126?
<smeert> and why is it so much smaller than the drives itself?
<netcrash> ducasse: MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/23648043/
<ducasse> smeert: are you using fakeraid?
<smeert> ducasse: its a motherboard integrated raid
<smeert> so i guess its fakeraid?
<rommel> smeert, that would be software raid
<ducasse> smeert: yep. don't do that.
<smeert> its only temporary
<smeert> i just need to save files on that raid until i get the real raid-card
<smeert> in the distant future :)
<ivo_> hey guys I just iunstalled openjdkj-9-jre to play minecraft, but it didn't work, I apt purged it and installed the default-jre. now minecraft works but there is also /etc/java-9-openjdk/ lef ....
<ducasse> netcrash: try what MonkeyDust suggested 'sudo aptitude purge ~c'
<ivo_> why ist this folder left over
<ivo_> is there some other way to completely remove installed apps
<ducasse> smeert: i'd *strongly* advice you to use sw raid instead
<rommel> smeert, there is nothing wrong but it does make things a bit more complicated to configure and the overhead will make it a bit slower
<smeert> ducasse: true
<smeert> yeah i thought it wasa real raid but i wasnt
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  can you install synaptic
<rommel> smeert, just backup your imporant files
<smeert> rommel: its an empty machine basically
<smeert> its just not here
<smeert> and i need to copy some files over
<rommel> smeert, well then dont make more of nothing then nothing really is
<thatrandomguy83> Does anyone know how to get rid of the "lvmetad is not active" when booting up?
<smeert> rommel: well i still need to temporarily use the space and copy some files to it
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: what is the ~c ? ducasse
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse http://paste.ubuntu.com/23648057/
<ducasse> netcrash: "config remaining"
<netcrash> I didn't see when you shown that, will try it now
<rommel> smeert, well i have lost the actual question...lol
<smeert> rommel: how do i use it :)
<rommel> mount it like any device
<smeert> i need to make a partition etc
<rommel> ell then you would need to do that first
<rommel> how did you create this device
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  say Yes
<MonkeyDust> hit Yes, rather
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: done, I'm deleting the initrd.3-13-x so I can try it again
<smeert> mkdir /files && fdisk /dev/md126 -> n ?
<smeert> rommel: i did not. ubuntu setup found it
<smeert> rommel: or well, the raid itself is created from raid-estup on boot
<rommel> smeert, i am a little confused as to what you are doing but you first need to partition a device then create a fs on it then you can create a directory
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse no go ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23648095/
<smeert> rommel: yes that i know, my question is how to :)
<rommel> fdisk
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse going to try synaptic
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  or Bleachbit
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rommel> smeert, are you in a desktop env or cli
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse using the quick search on synaptic it didn't find anything
<netcrash> going for Bleachbit
<smeert> rommel: ssh only, so cli
<rommel> smeert, so is he device seen in /dev
<rommel> is it there
<smeert> yes
<rommel> ok so running fdisk /dev/md126
<rommel> what do you see
<rommel> look normal to you?
<smeert> yes
<smeert> according to i'v never used fdisk :)
<smeert> so pretty normal ;)
<rommel> then you can partition it then create your fs and so on. treat it as you would any device
<rommel> well what have you used... fdisk is pretty standard i think
<smeert> i've had not much have to do with system changes. mostly done on the install
<smeert> but now i've got
<smeert> Device       Start        End    Sectors  Size Type
<smeert> /dev/md126p1  2048 5567512542 5567510495  2.6T Linux filesystem
<rommel> so it has a partition already
<rommel> and apparently a fs
<smeert> i made it
<smeert> i hit 'n' to make new partition
<rommel> ah
<smeert> no i should hit 'w' to save it and then mkfs.ext4 /dev/md126  ?
<rommel> ok so save ad exit to write the changes then you can mkfs.whatever
<smeert> Found a gpt partition table in /dev/md126
<smeert> Proceed anyway? (y,n)
<smeert> does this matter?
<rommel> well not sure if it will this is not your / root device this si a storage device right
<intrfear> Hello, I need to dual boot ubuntu and windows10, I would like to create a partition that could be shared between the two operating systems, what would be the best filesystem format for this partition?
<smeert> it will not be root at the moment
<smeert> intrfear: ntfs?
<intrfear> smeert: ok thats what I figured thx
<rommel> smeert, i mean gpt is needed to see a drive that size so it really doesnt matter
<Black_knight> i suggest ntfs or fts
<smeert> rommel: what do you meen seen by what?
<smeert> anyway, i can just hit y?
<Black_knight> it is file system which is easily understand by windows and ubuntu or any linuc os
<Black_knight> linux*
<intrfear> And what size for the windows 10 OS partition?  im thinking 40GB should be plenty as I dont use much software
<rommel> smeert, yes
<rommel> there was a limit on drive size for mbr
<kang0> Anyone can help me to create bootable Linux pen drive
<melonsound28> how to remove windows 10 which is mounted next to the linux
<kang0> How to add w10 in my tablet
<smeert> then i just mount it?
<rommel> smeert, yeah... it is a drive
<Black_knight> yep
<Black_knight> kang0: first download ubuntu
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse nothing worked
<Black_knight> than use uniboot software(freely available) and select pendrive and iso file
<Black_knight> and press submit and after 10 min bootable ubuntu pendrive is ready
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  after this one, i'm out of ideas ... install this 3rd party app and use Janitor ... https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public?preview=ubuntu-tweak_0.8.7-1~getdeb2~xenial_all.deb
<kang0> What's function of uniboot
<Black_knight> uniboot is software to create bootable pendrive
<Black_knight> for any os
<Black_knight> from debain, redhut,mac to windows
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: how is the initrd image generated?
<Black_knight> and it is free and avilable for mac,windows and linux
<Black_knight> it is created by uniboot directly
<smeert> rommel: so okay, i got it mounted
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  that's beyond my knowledge
<smeert> shold i use rsycn or scp to move files from a computer to this one?
<Black_knight> scp
<smeert> and how do i keep permissions and groups?
<LordNelthon> I'm trying ubuntu in virtualbox, but when I reach this stage https://puu.sh/sSTj4/bc58d95b03.png it seems the system does not recognise the password input. Sometimes I get a clear purple screen and if I type the password and enter it works
<kang0> Someone said me rufcus; what's that site for?
<Black_knight> it is much more easy than rsycn
<ducasse> smeert: use rsync
<smeert> Black_knight: why scp?
<Black_knight> go to setting and user and give the permission simple
<rommel> either one will work
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse Thanks for your help , I'll see if I can discover how to solve this.
<smeert> Black_knight: does it keep permissions?
<rommel> smeert, are you cp'ing an entire system... like operating linux install over to this
<rommel> if you are use rsync
<smeert> no im just making a backup of the files while upgrade the computer itself
<rommel> then what ever you want ... just -r in scp to preserve permissions i think... use man to verify
<smeert> heh, man command not found
<rommel> whaa
<intrfear> so the people in #windows are telling me dual-booting is a thing of the past and that if I want to use windows and linux I should just VM.  I only use linux for fun, and will need windows 10 for school, so would it be best to install just win10 and run linux in a VM within windows?
<smeert> rommel: well -r does a recursive copy
 * intrfear is sad to see his linux only laptop go way of the darkside
<smeert> so i guess rsycn is my thing here
<rommel> smeert, well scp will work too... -rp would accomplish this i think but i am not 100% i honestly have nothing worth baking up
<smeert> heh
<smeert> well -r only keeps times and dates, -p does a recursive copy, none of them seem to copy the userdata
<ducasse> intrfear: there's nothing wrong with dualbooting if you want that?
<intrfear> ducasse: yeh, ive dualbooted in the past and never had a problem with it, but if I could run win10 as a virtual machine from within Ubuntu that would be even better
<intrfear> i would much rather not have to install windows officialy
<koroso> someone can help me plz for that : /etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 1: Bad configuration option: \357\273\277
<intrfear> im just worried that someting like autocad may crawl in a VM within ubuntu
<ivo_> hey guys I just iunstalled openjdkj-9-jre to play minecraft, but it didn't work, I apt purged it and installed the default-jre. now minecraft works but there is also /etc/java-9-openjdk/ leftover .... is ther other way to completely remove the package
<koroso> whats mean 357\273\277
<smeert> damnit im so shy using anything
<ducasse> koroso: pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<smeert> tell me one more thing
<smeert> what credentials to use? i run rsync as root or some backup-user?
<rommel> rsync -av
<ducasse> smeert: you run it with the privileges you need to copy the files
<rommel> so run it as root
<koroso> it's done : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23648309/
<ducasse> koroso: where/how did you get that error?
<netcrash> What's this directory used for /var/lib/initramfs-tools ?
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: found this directory with 3.13 entry's /var/lib/initramfs-tools
<koroso> shell  : systemctl status service ssh
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  pastebin the output of   ls -l /var/lib/initramfs-tools/
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse I executed a different find on the system and found kernel entry's in /var/lib/initramfs-tools/ 3.13 I deleted them and the initrd images in /boot and that solved the issue
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse I had this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23648353/, now it's all deleted
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: ducasse thanks
<ducasse> netcrash: good, so it works normally again?
<netcrash> ducasse: yes
<smeert> does it matter with rsync if i use the rsync command on the computer FROM im copying or if i run it from the computer im copying TO?
<ducasse> smeert: no, not really.
<jpd> smeert: no
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  glad it's solved, /me off, Motörhead tribute band gig
<smeert> okies, so i only need to install rsync on the machine im copying to
<koroso> i cant remove openssh-server
<ducasse> koroso: which ubuntu version?
<koroso> yes
<koroso> i'm on lubuntu
<koroso> i've installed Kubunu then lubuntu desktop
<smeert> hmm
<smeert> rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at main.c(674)
<smeert> trying to run rsync here
<smeert> do i need to have rsync installed on both compurers?
<smeert> computers*
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: good show
<skinux> Anyone awake and can help with this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2346761&p=13584270#post13584270
<nos09> how do i remove 's' - drwxrws---  7 git git 4096 Dec 18 14:52 demo.git
<nos09> its stickybit right?
<Marqeaux> 2
<Marqeaux> Oops... sorry!
<Marqeaux> Hi everyone....
<EriC^^> nos09: chmod -s /path/to/dir
<EriC^^> nos09: it's the setguid bit
<nos09> EriC^^: to turn off?
<EriC^^> nos09: yes
<nos09> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> it means whatever user creates a file in that dir it'll have the dir's group as the group
<EriC^^> nos09: no problem
<koroso> ducasse do you have any ideas about my pb?
<Baidu> acarrillo, hi
<Baidu> aau, godd
<koroso> someone can help me plz for that : /etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 1: Bad configuration option: \357\273\277
<koroso> on sshd_config no error
<RajRajRaj> hii am logged in through ubuntu now :)
<koroso> Problem appared when i try to change listen port
<koroso> on sshd_config
<climber386> hi, i'm tring to rebuild ubuntu 14.04 LTS dvd-iso with new kernel 4.4.8 but when i boot i've got this error message "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system". what's wrong?
<koroso> noone :/
<intrfear> what is the best virtual machine software for running windows within ubuntu?
<Baidu> how can i alert someone for my reply?
<Baidu> dreamon_, hi
<tony_> intrfear wine and virtualbox work well
<Baidu> tony_, can we talk?
<tony_> sure you can pm me
<Baidu> tony_, i want to check if there are any alert sound for this messge?
<Baidu> tony_, or my name is highlighted..
<tony_> oh
<tony_> do you want me to highlight you or pm you
<tony_> Baidu
<Baidu> tony_, yes yes how to send this kind of message?
<jamesrleimer> hi
<che2> hi
<intrfear> .part
<intrfear> oops
<cool> Hi everybody!
<JWU42> googlefu letting me down - can you manage a box with multiple IPs with UFW (i.e., forward port 53 to a specific IP versus 0.0.0.0) ?
<JWU42> I mean to say - allow not forward - no NAT
<ducasse> JWU42: you can specify the interface in the rule
<kabali> hello
<JWU42> ducasse: I'll mess with it - figured as much
<JWU42> thanks
<JWU42> ducasse: well this is just one NIC with multiple IPs
<JWU42> typical box with a /29
<blackbird1> Hi, is there a command line that compute the sha1rsa signature of a file ?
<ducasse> JWU42: what exactly are you trying to do?
<JWU42> run (for example) a DNS serve ron a specific IP
<JWU42> server has 6 IPs
<JWU42> say 10.1.1.121-126
<JWU42> runs on .121 and I want to run the DNS on .125
<JWU42> and only allow 53 to .125 as an example
<JWU42> or ntp on 123 just to .125
<JWU42> again - no NAT so apologize for the 10. example
<JWU42> all public IPs
<tony_> blackbird1 I think you can do sha1sum file
<tony_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man1/sha1sum.1.html
<bork> Got disconnected from my wifi bc. router powered down. Upon repowering my wifi (using network manager) can only see a fraction of the avail. wireless (some kind of frequency cap?) - issue is persistent. -> I cannot see or connect to my home router. Any thoughts?
<blackbird1> tony_, sha1sum gives only the sha1 sum
<blackbird1> tony_, I have a file that his ans1 hash is :
<blackbird1> 13:d=1  hl=2 l=  20 prim: OCTET STRING      [HEX DUMP]:AA6AC1E77ACD0DDD617B8A5659711831A70D86E0
<blackbird1> tony_, but the 'sha1sum <the-same-file>' gives another hash that is different of: AA6AC1E77ACD0DDD617B8A5659711831A70D86E0
<blackbird1> tony_, I think because the encryption method is sha1rsa
<swensson> I've just installed openVPN, anyone have any documentation / recommendations on how to make it secure?
<tony_> ah
<rommel> https://www.google.com/search?q=securing+openvpn+in+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<rommel> google seems to know swensson
<lueevee> Does unity still have the amazon thing enabled by default?
<ivo_> hey guys I just iunstalled openjdkj-9-jre to play minecraft, but it didn't work, I apt purged it and installed the default-jre. now minecraft works but there is also /etc/java-9-openjdk/ leftover .... is ther other way to completely remove the package
<lueevee> Cant you just rm it?
<Geo> Hi - tried installing ubuntu to a mirror'd raid. It got to the end, and said grub-install failed (no further info). Now, I can't boot to the old working disks, nor the new disks. Can anyone help?
<ivo_> yes I can
<ivo_> but it is strange that it remains after I purge it
<lueevee> ivo_ sounds about right for Java to be fair.
<blackbird1> lueevee, How did you install it ?
<ivo_> this sux, how can I be sure it does what it says, when I can clearly see it doesn't
<lauritzt[m]> lueevee: Not on a fresh install of 16.04 or 16.10
<lueevee> blackbird1 I havent, yet... lauritzt[m] gotchya. Thanks!
<Geo> Hi - tried installing ubuntu to a mirror'd raid. It got to the end, and said grub-install failed (no further info). Now, I can't boot to the old working disks, nor the new disks. Can anyone suggest where/how to start on fixing?
<blackbird1> Geo, try to fix the grub
<Geo> ok- suggestions on how?
<zzero1> Question I installed ubuntu 16.0.4 x86 in vbox with an ext4 /boot and / also ext4 gpt. I transferred to a  non uefi system. I cant seem to boot grub. I tried to install on /dev/sda and toggle boot flag but I had a message Checking nvram instead of the grub and then immediate reboot. I used a usb drive that had grub installed and I was able to start grub with set root,prefix, insmod
<zzero1>  I created a separate fat32 partition with boot flag and installed grub there. But now  the bios say's no bootable device found
<zzero1> any ideas ?
<cfhowlett> transfering a vbox to an actual machine has/is an uncertain proposition.  some reason you can't do a normal installation, zzero1
<someone235> Hi, I have a weird issue. Sometimes my external hard drive becomes read only, and then I remove and reattach it, and then it becomes writable again. Someone knows how to fix this?
<blackbird1> Geo, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<zzero1> cfhowlett: I fixed everything else
<kang0> What's grub
<kang0> And when it's required
<kang0> Which cases
<cfhowlett> !grub | kang0
<ubottu> kang0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kang0> What's boot manager
<n0name> \join test
<kang0> What's difference between Ubuntu and debian
<zzero1> helps the computer to start the os
<cfhowlett> kang0, suggest you go to your library and read a linux book.  this is not a tutorial channel
<Amm0n> zzero1, to use BIOS with GPT you need a BIOS boot partition too. Do you really need gpt?
<zzero1> 2 tb drive
<kang0> So grub required for Ubuntu?
<kang0> Start
<gswallow> !lilo | kang0
<ubottu> kang0: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<OerHeks> kang0, yes, grub is the bootloader
<OerHeks> lol lilo, unfashionable
<kang0> What's  equivalent boot loader forWindows?
<cfhowlett> kang0, explain exactly what your end goal is.
<zzero1> Amm0n: I shrinked my /boot and I created a fat32 with bios boot flag from gparted. I used that to install grub
<zzero1> but no luck
<OerHeks> not sure windows has a bootloader, ask in ##windows?
<kang0> I am confused whether I need grub or not
<cfhowlett> !details | kang0,
<ubottu> kang0,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pac1> Hi.  I'm trying to set up a usb/ethernet connection to a raspberry pi-zero.  There are instructions on the net that work for windows and MACOS, but a lack of good information on doing it with Ubuntu.  On ubuntu each time the pi-zero boots, a new  device shows up like: enp0s20u9u1u3 (1E:05:08:85:51:E2) for device and Ethernet id.  The device does not provide dhcp services so the pi zero gets 169.254.228.218 for an ip address and is
<pac1> not contactable
<Amm0n> zzero1, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/BIOS-installation.html
<zzero1> kang0: if you use ubuntu you probably already use it
<OerHeks> kang0, yes you do, grub is the only way to make 2 kernels bootable.
<koffeinfriedhof> you may try systemd-boot if you want to avoid grub2. but I dunno if it works with ubuntu
<gswallow> There's a systemd boot loader now?  Lunacy.
<OerHeks>  systemd-boot, previously called gummiboot, is a simple UEFI boot manager which executes configured EFI images
<pac1> any advice on what to read up on to get a stable virtual ethernet device on the ubuntu side, that will provide dhcp services to so the dhcpcd on the pi zero can get a proper address?
<OerHeks> i would not try that one
<Geo> Hi - tried installing ubuntu to a mirror'd raid. It got to the end, and said grub-install failed (no further info). Now, I can't boot to the old working disks, nor the new disks. From a live cd, I've used fdisk to make sure the bootable partitions are marked as such. Can anyone suggest where/how to start on fixing?
<EriC^^> Geo: pastebin sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> zzero1: also pastebin sudo parted -l
<zzero1> yes
<zzero1> I got to boot from live cd
<EriC^^> ok
<Geo> ok, booting the live cd, one moment please
<Geo> and related but unrelated, if i mark two differnet drives as bootable, i should be able to pick from both those drives at boot, correct?
<Geo> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/23649016
<Guy1524> hey guys, I am using ubuntu 16.04 with radeon open source drivers for my radeon hd 5450.  In war thunder I get many visual artifacts (trees and explosions are all blue, planes are white, and the sky is a bunch of weird colors, i assume this has to do with opengl driver bugs
<Guy1524> so would updating mesa help?
<Guy1524> if so, how do I update mesa
<Guy1524> I currently have mesa 13.1
<Guy1524> this is because I installed gallium nine for wine
<Guy1524> so I don't think upgrading mesa would help much
<Guy1524> since 13.1 is pretty new
<blackbird1> sha1sum <file>: to compute the sha1 of the file. What's the command to compute sha1rsa (sha1WithRSAEncryption)
<blackbird1> ?
<Guy1524> is there anything else I could try to stop all these weird artifacts from happening
<Geo> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/23649016
<Fritigern> Guy1524: I have no Radeon, but you may want to look into this, dunno how helpful it will be through: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/12/stable-mesa-drivers-ubuntu-ppa
<EriC^^> Geo: did you assemble the raid stuff?
<someone235> Hi, I have a weird issue. Sometimes my external hard drive becomes read only, and then I remove and reattach it, and then it becomes writable again. Someone knows how to fix this?
<someone235> when I do dmesg I see "rejecting I/O to offline device"
<Guy1524> Fritigern: Thanks, but I already have mesa 13.1, custom patched with gallium nine, so I don't think I can upgrade unfortunately
<EriC^^> Geo: linux doesn't need the bootable flag, it doesn't really matter if its set or not
<Geo> EriC^^: I did before I installed, and I can from the live cd (the file system appears ther)
<Geo> *the installed file system appears there
<EriC^^> Geo: ok run sudo apt-get install mdadm
<EriC^^> then sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<Geo> yes, that works from live cd
<nullbyte_> how can i made a multiple boot for all linux systems with the same parameters like for one default e.g. Ubuntu ? e.g. nomodeset vga=0x317 net.ifnames=0 for all of them? for 4-5 Linux OSs
<nullbyte_> when update-grub is runned
<OerHeks> nullbyte_, <teraflops> edit /etc/default/grub ?
<Geo> EriC^^, I've done a few things from this point, to include mounting it/chrooting and trying install-grub, but still get errors
<EriC^^> Geo: what errors?
<EriC^^> did you mount bind /sys and the rest of the virtual fs?
<Geo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<Geo> I followed the instructions for 16.04 on this answer
<loslinux> hola
<Geo> I'll do it again, they all blur together at this point
<EriC^^> Geo: ok, mount the main partition and then run the command
<Amm0n> zzero1, you need to create a 32kb-1MB BIOS Boot Partition with partition type 0xEF02 not FAT32. Then install grub on the whole device, not a partition.
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Geo: then sudo chroot /mnt
<zzero1> EriC^^: the / is mounted as sda2_crypt. I have a usb as sda now http://pastebin.com/jMR1dWqu
<loslinux> kepler
<loslinux> e
<loslinux> e
<loslinux> e
<loslinux> e
<loslinux> e
<Geo> EriC^^: just ran updategrub2
<Geo> no errors for those disks
<Geo> (i've done this before as well- still didnt work after reboot)
<Geo> any other ideas, EriC^^?
<EriC^^> Geo: did you run grub-install --recheck /device/here ?
<Geo> i think this is what gave me errors before
<Geo> first, it says 'installing for i386-platform'
<Geo> which seems wrong
<EriC^^> that's nortmal
<EriC^^> *normal
<Geo> ok
<Geo> file system ext2 doesnt support embedding
<sp3ck> Hi all, does anyone know what the hell post-up commands in /etc/network/interfaces don't work?? I'm trying to add some routes but it seems it doesn't honor it ...
<Geo> which is also wierd, b/c its ext4
<sp3ck> why*
<EriC^^> Geo: did you give it the device or partition?
<Geo> yes- /dev/md4
<EriC^^> zzero1: can you pastebin "sudo parted -l" something is a little off i think
<Geo> and then it errors:
<Geo> "will not proceed withh blocklists"
<EriC^^> Geo: try /dev/sda
<EriC^^> or whatever disk you have set to boot in the bios
<Geo> I'm in my chroot right
<Geo> *now
<Geo> do I need to repeat with that drive instead?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i mean
<EriC^^> just the grub-install command
<zzero1> EriC^^:  http://pastebin.com/LHs767NB
<Geo> so even though I'm chroot'd to drive 2, running grub-install for drive1 will still work?
<EriC^^> Geo: they're all part of the same array right?
<Geo> no- I ran this on /dev/md4 - the array itself
<Geo> should it have been run on a component instead?
<EriC^^> zzero1: ok, did you mount anything yet?
<EriC^^> Geo: yes
<Geo> ok, trying again
<zzero1> EriC^^: anything else
<Geo> ...attempting to install grub to a disk w/ multiple partition labels
<EriC^^> zzero1: what's mounted til now?
<zzero1> the sda is a usb drive
<Geo> embedding is not possible, but this is required for raid install
<Geo> i did /dev/sdg ... should it have been /dev/sdg1?
<zzero1> http://pastebin.com/1qPuqUV4
<EriC^^> Geo: no i think you should use the device
<Geo> me too... but im puzzled by that error
<EriC^^> Geo: try another disk
<EriC^^> zzero1: so you're chrooted?
<Geo> trying the other...
<Geo> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539205
<Geo> maybe this
<Geo> oh
<Geo> sdh worked
<Geo> !!
<zzero1> no but I mounted the root from initramfs mount using cryptsetup by hand  like this /sbin/cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 sda2_crypt
<Geo> so what does that mean
<zzero1> why the sdb
<Geo> reboot now?
<EriC^^> zzero1: ok, so it's the actual install
<zzero1> the usb drive messes the names
<zzero1> yes
<EriC^^> zzero1: type "cat /etc/fstab" and paste it
<EriC^^> Geo: nice
<zzero1> hold on
<EriC^^> Geo: update-grub
<EriC^^> ten reboot
<EriC^^> *then
<Geo> doh :(
<gebruiker> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/fedora-and-ubuntu-0days-show-that-hacking-desktop-linux-is-now-a-thing/ what can I do about this?
<zzero1> http://pastebin.com/SBFB3XNH
<zzero1> the root is supposed to be sda
<zzero1> when there is no usb drive
<zzero1> and I don't plan to use one
<EriC^^> zzero1: ok, type sudo blkid /dev/sdb3
<EriC^^> zzero1: get the uuid and type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> paste this line
<EriC^^> UUID=0A87-44C2 /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<zzero1> I use one now because I need the grub rescue prompt. cause I have installed grub in the usb and I use the grub rescue to boot
<EriC^^> put your uuid instead of the one above
<zzero1> http://pastebin.com/DAPx0WRt
<EriC^^> zzero1: np, fstab uses the uuid, the naming doesn't matter
<EriC^^> ok add the line with your uuid
<zzero1> true but about the kernel root parameter ?
<EriC^^> zzero1: it also uses uuid
<zzero1> well that is useful to the computer :P
<zzero1> I prefer to see what boots by name
<zzero1> but that can change
<zzero1> like here
<EriC^^> can't help you there :P
<EriC^^> just do "ls -l" and compare the uuid's
<EriC^^> in grub
<Geo> ok, redid, updated grub, rebooting...
<Geo> nope
<Geo> still getting to initramfs ash shell
<EriC^^> set the drive first in the boot order
<EriC^^> what does it say before the shell drops?
<EriC^^> zzero1: any progress?
<Geo> nothing
<EriC^^> Geo: ok, first set the drive you put grub on as the first drive
<zzero1> nope I should make the partition type 0xEF type instead of fat32
<zzero1> I 'm looking for instructions
<EriC^^> zzero1: that's the partition type not the filesystem
<zzero1> with parted
<zzero1> yeah
<EriC^^> zzero1: i'm instructions, ask here :D
<Geo> picked one of the two drives (not sure which is which)
<EriC^^> zzero1: do sudo cgdisk /dev/sdX and change it
<Geo> I see /dev/md4 clean, bla bla......
<Geo> but it hangs there
<Geo> should i try the other one?
<Geo> I'm not sure whivh one sdh was
<EriC^^> sdh is the one that worked?
<Geo> that i installed to, yes
<EriC^^> try both i guess
<EriC^^> it's the 750gb one
<EriC^^> ata..blabla
<Geo> wierd- when i ctrl-ald-del'd, it flashed 'ubuntu16' for a second
<zzero1> Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = ef02):
<zzero1> enter
<Geo> ok, the other drive just freezes, nothing happens (doesn't even leave the select screen)
<zzero1> correct ?
<EriC^^> you need ef00
<EriC^^> zzero1: ^
<EriC^^> Geo: ok, put the first one then
<EriC^^> hold shift to get grub then press "e"
<EriC^^> and go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ...quiet splash and remove quiet splash and add rootdelay=40
<zzero1> then grub-install
<zzero1> after the write
<EriC^^> zzero1: no, there's some stuff left
<zzero1> go on
<EriC^^> zzero1: type sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi
<zzero1> I 'm not in an efi system
<zzero1> sure ?
<EriC^^> zzero1: you should be
<zzero1> no
<EriC^^> or you dont want that?
<zzero1> I have bios
<zzero1> only
<EriC^^> cant you switch to uefi?
<EriC^^> aha
<zzero1> and gpt because of a 2 tb drive
<Geo> ok, done
<EriC^^> zzero1: ok, you only need a 1mb partition then for grub
<Geo> f10 to boot?
<zzero1> I cant use that 70 m ?
<EriC^^> zzero1: shrink the fat32 one, and make a 1mb partition with the type ef02
<zzero1> hold on
<Geo> (got a blank screen)
<EriC^^> zzero1: also, remove the stuff you put in fstab
<EriC^^> zzero1: you can if you want
<Geo> oooh!
<Geo> ctrl--alt-f6 gave me a shell
<EriC^^> Geo: try with "nomodeset" in the line as well
<Geo> well, before i do anything else
<Geo> I'm on the bash shell
<Geo> so it has booted!
<zzero1> I plan to
<zzero1> remotely
<zzero1> I have to leave in about 2 hours
<ticktock> Ubuntu is for the weak
<zzero1> and I was hoping I would have unattended remote access to this system
<Geo> what interface is enp4s0?
<EriC^^> Geo: ethernet
<Geo> I've never seen that before, it seems to have replaced my eth0
<EriC^^> zzero1: did you remove it from fstab?
<Geo> is that new for 16?
<EriC^^> Geo: yeah that's systemd notation
<zzero1> the boot ?
<EriC^^> predictable interface naming or something like that
<EriC^^> zzero1: yeah the /boot/efi line
<zzero1> there is no efi line
<zzero1> in fstab
<zzero1> only the /boot
<EriC^^> zzero1: the one i asked you to add earlier
<EriC^^> UUID=0A87-44C2 /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<zzero1> damn
<zzero1> I must sent you my local machine contents
<zzero1> sorry
<EriC^^> zzero1: i mean if you added it earlier, remove it
<EriC^^> if you didn't add it nevermind
<zzero1> I did not added it
<EriC^^> ok, nevermind
<EriC^^> did you make the ef02 partition?
<Geo> EriC^^ thank you very much for your time
<EriC^^> Geo: no problem
<zzero1> ef00
<Geo> lots more to do to keep it this way, but at least its up
<Geo> have a great day, many karma kudos to you
<EriC^^> Geo: yeah
<Geo> hags
<Geo> *d
<EriC^^> Geo: you too
<EriC^^> zzero1: ef02
<emilio[m]> Posted a File: https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/VApGbzFyKHblBCofSvJsjacI - VectorBugReport-1482084595686-emilio_matrix.org.zip (148KB)
<EriC^^> zzero1: gpt + legacy needs a 1mb ef02 partition for grub to be installed to
<zzero1> done 02
<EriC^^> zzero1: ok, try sudo partprobe
<zzero1> I reinstalled grub in sdb
<EriC^^> then sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<makos2> hello
<zzero1> hi
<emilio[m]> Solstag.matrix.org is trying to find me but not capable.? I am eabdow (username) and riot as @emilio.matrix.org.??
<zzero1> no errors reported
<emilio[m]> Thank's
<zzero1> you were going to say about partprobe
<zzero1> sth
<makos2> guys can some
<EriC^^> zzero1: nevermind
<zzero1> reboot ?
<EriC^^> zzero1: ok, try sudo update-grub
<zzero1> done
<EriC^^> zzero1: ok, try rebooting
<emilio[m]> This is at cellphones
<makos2> can some one tell me were i can find a hacking channel
<emilio[m]> Android
<makos2> hello
<squinty> !alis | makos2
<ubottu> makos2: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<emilio[m]> I found him as email but always offline
<ceibal> transformic
<ceibal> transformice
<makos2> so cool
<zzero1> I see light
<EriC^^> is it purple?
<zzero1> the checking nvram is sth grub related ?
<zzero1> cause I think its efi related
<EriC^^> i think so too
<shaddy> join /#rust
<makos2000> sup
<zzero1> well
<zzero1> I think I know what I have to do
<zzero1> now
<EriC^^> what's that?
<zzero1> EriC^^: now with my other new efi system I hate grub and any bootloader :P
<fujitsu> ok
<zzero1> EriC^^:  hold I'm close to the light
<zzero1> I can feel it
<zzero1> in the end of the tunnel
<zhiiya> test
<BaiduBot> Hello, BaiduBot. Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BaiduBot> Hello, stooj. Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BaiduBot> Hello, retoaded. Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zhiiya> hello all
<fujitsu> hello
<BaiduBot> Hello, dh1tw. Welcome to #ubuntu!
<\9> could this bot please be removed from this channel?
<zhiiya> thanks all
<Baidu> sure. just for test
<\9> this isn't the place to test irc bots
<\9> pretty sure there's a channel for that
<Baidu> \9,  XD sorry for that
<zzero1> damn it the the sda has become sdb permanently
<zzero1> chroot
<zzero1> from live cd
<\9> zzero1: what's wrong with that?
<\9> the labeling is pretty arbitrary
<pavlos> Baidu, try #test for testing
<zzero1> I 'm not gonna have the the usb
<zzero1> and I fear grub related errors
<Baidu> pavlos, thanks for that.
<theparadoxer02> Any vnc viewer for linux ?
<zzero1> EriC^^: thanks a lot
<EriC^^> zzero1: no problem
<pavlos> theparadoxer02, there is vncviewer, https://linux.die.net/man/1/vncviewer
<cadeskywalker> _thelion_: remmina
<zzero1> pavlos surname if I may ?
<pavlos> zzero1, it is greek
<zzero1> I know
<cadeskywalker> theparadoxer02: remmina
<zzero1> and I ask if I may
<zzero1> R*S ?
<pavlos> zzero1, surname comes from Andros, of a famous philosopher
<zzero1> okay
<zzero1> sorry
<DigitalIceCream> theparadoxer02, remmina is really good nd it supports a lot of other protocals too
<zzero1> I thought you could be someone I know in the linux local community
<pavlos> zzero1, I'm not in Greece, I'm in Phoenix, AZ
<zzero1> your name tells an other story
<theparadoxer02> DigitalIceCream: i am not able to congigure
<theparadoxer02> It is showing nad file descripter
<DigitalIceCream> theparadoxer02, thats odd
<theparadoxer02> Bad*
<DigitalIceCream> theparadoxer02, is it giving you that error when you run the program, or when you try to connect?
<bork> could networkmanager be messing with my NIC channel access?
<gebruiker> !grsecurity
<theparadoxer02> When i clicked on 'new' it has 5 options whuch onw should i choose?
<theparadoxer02> Vnc virtual network computing or or vnc incoming connection ?
<DigitalIceCream> theparadoxer02, should be Virtual Network Computing
<theparadoxer02> Its showing unknown autjentication scheme
<DigitalIceCream> theparadoxer02, have you set the smbpasswd on the server?
<DigitalIceCream> theparadoxer02, soryy *vncpasswd
<DigitalIceCream> theparadoxer02, also make sure encryption is enabled on the client
<miczac> Hi, I'm trying to figure out the routes I'd need on a server with multiple NICs without IP-forwarding enabled in the kernel. Is that possible?
<_bart> Hi people, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a sony vaio laptop, but I'm stuck at this: https://d17oy1vhnax1f7.cloudfront.net/items/3f0k2g1f3Y390n3n1w3a/IMG_20161218_200647173_HDR.jpg?v=0f8a93a8
<_bart> any ideas on what to do?
<bekks> _bart: Continue and install grub later?
<_bart> bekks: ok I will choose continue without a bootloader
<_bart> how to install grub if I can't boot? through the live cd?
<monsterco> hi everyone - we have a portal that required daphne which required us to go to Ubuntu 8 from 7. Our programmer change sysvinit to initd or vice versa....besides the point. Now, we are seeing TWO cron processes running which of course f*ks up the whol system as everything is being done twice. Where can I look for sign of trouble?
<bekks> _bart: yes.
<bekks> monsterco: Everything older than 12.04.5 isnt supported anymore.
<monsterco> I see this two:
<_bart> bekks: I'm a total noob, how do I set up grub?
<monsterco> root     14050  0.0  0.0  48860  1464 ?        S    13:55   0:00 /usr/sbin/CRON
<monsterco> root     14051  0.0  0.0  48860  1460 ?        S    13:55   0:00 /usr/sbin/CRON
<bekks> _bart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<bekks> monsterco: Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<monsterco> bekks - sorry, it's debian 8
<bekks> monsterco: So please proceed to the debian support, this is Ubuntu support only.
<monsterco> tnx sorry
<_bart> oh wow I just started up without the live cd and it booted to ubuntu!
<_bart> how is that possible
<NXLX> HELLO
<_bart> NXLX: HI
<NXLX> hı
<_bart> OK now I have about half of the available disk space I should have though, this is what I see : http://postimg.org/image/p00amf0kt
<NXLX> xit
<NXLX> exit
<_bart> 100 GB mounted to /, but I should be able to have about 100 more
<_bart> can I somehow add the extra space?
<theparadoxer02> Do i have to log into the hexchat everytime i open it?
<bekks> theparadoxer02: you dont log into hexchat, you log into your freenode IRC account.
<bekks> theparadoxer02: And it is up to you wether you want to do that - in most cases you want to.
<theparadoxer02> I mean i have joined many channels on freenode
<bekks> theparadoxer02: And?
<bekks> theparadoxer02: you can configure channels for autojoin if you want to.
<theparadoxer02> So when i installed hexchat is again asking to join channel
<theparadoxer02> Also the username
<theparadoxer02> Do i have to register again
<bekks> theparadoxer02: Unless you configure hexchat to save those credentials, you need to enter them manually.
<theparadoxer02> Okay
<_bart> Hi people, how do I use these disk drives I see listed: http://postimg.org/image/p00amf0kt
<\9> _bart: type 'lsblk' in console
<rdh> _bart, you are using them, they are mounted where "Mounted on" says
<_bart> rdh, \9: thanks but I have only 100GB mounted, am I not missing some space?
<_bart> I'll paste the lsblk stuff, just a sec
<_bart> http://pastie.org/10983836
<studio-user162> hi there! i am trying to recover grub with boot-repair tool. when I try to run it, it says I booted from UEFI so he needs a 100mb partition with boot flag. When I do that, it says now GPT detected, and that I need a BIOS - root partition... I dont know what to do...
<_bart> it seems like ubuntu installed twice?
<_bart> why?
<Pelle`> anyone else have problem with cifs freezing after computer has been in suspension/sleep? any workaround?
<freqnasty> when i try to scp files from my laptop to my desktop i get the 'man in the middle' warning, how can i fix this?
<freqnasty> im trying to scp some files from my laptop to my desktop but im getting connection refused
<freqnasty> i have the address and port right, what could it be?
<freqnasty> i can ssh in just fine
<saige> freqnasty: What is the command you are using?
<freqnasty> scp -r -P 55 <file> <user>@<host>:<directory>
<freqnasty> i cant even ssh in now
<freqnasty> im getting connection refused
<saige> Are you using fail2ban or something like that which locks you out after a certain number of unsuccesful connection attempts?
<freqnasty> no, but it was my firewall, i forgot to allow ssh
<freqnasty> thanks anyway
<saige> lol, yeah, that will do it.
<saige> Is it still blocking scp?
<freqnasty> saige: no :)
<luk3yx> Hello everyone. I was wondering what precautions I should take before mounting a USB with possibly malicious software.
<koffeinfriedhof> luk3yx: why do you want to mount such a stick? Perhaps use an old unneeded pc with no network connection and no automount/autostart enabled?
<Glammobile> Does GIMP become quite easy to use for simple tasks once you've gotten used to it, or are there fairly objectively better programs for throwing together cruftwork simple pics? If so, what would be a better program for simple tasks?
<luk3yx> koffeinfriedhof: It possibly contains malware, maybe not even Linux malware. The idea is to check the contents. Read-only initramfs?
<coolpuppy9> 100% after you get used to GIMP menu structure it gets easier to use
<koffeinfriedhof> I would prefer using an Live-Stick on that unneeded pc, yes. And do not install wine :)
<luk3yx> No wine.
<coolpuppy9> i end up using GIMP a lot simply because it's commonly included on a lot of distros and it's not worth going and installing something with a more simple interface
<Glammobile> I think the layering trips me up the most.
<luk3yx> koffeinfriedhof: Thank you for your advice. It most likely is innocent or contains Windows malware. Would a guest session help?
<Glammobile> It seems like it'd be thoroughly necessary for some tasks, and incredibly needlessly complex for simple things.
<koffeinfriedhof> luk3yx: If you do not know what its on your stick I would not recommend using it with your current system. Just to be sure.
<luk3yx> Okay.
<luk3yx> It seems so strange that innocently mounting and browsing the contents could compromise my system. (If Windows was my system, it wouldn't be.)
<koffeinfriedhof> it would probably not...but I'm a bit paranoid due to "bad usb"-things.
<Hilikus> h
<luk3yx> Okay.
<coolpuppy9> @Glammobile you are exactly right about that with GIMP, but it is handy more often than not for me
<Glammobile> And that's fairly easy to work around once you're used to it?
<coolpuppy9> Yeah i don't really think about what I'm doing most of the time. It's just muscle memory
<Glammobile> I guess my only concern about that is that I rarely have reason to make a pic.
<Glammobile> Last time, I was in a game of Stars! and needed to cludge together a sitrep. Took forever.
<Glammobile> That it was ugly didn't matter since it was serviceable, but the lack of familiarity and practice was frustrating.
<coolpuppy9> The default photo editor in Ubuntu 12+ (i think) can do most basic stuff
<luk3yx> Again, thank you for all your help and advice. I will be sure to proceed with caution.
<Glammobile> Ohei that might work.
<Glammobile> What's it called?
<Guest97160> anyone here familiar with KVM virtualizing?
<coolpuppy9> i honestly don't remember what the application is called, maybe someone else in here will
<pavlos> you mean, virt
<Guest97160> yes
<Guest97160> I'm trying to get some quick help
<coolpuppy9> whats's ur question
<Guest97160> I've got a Windows Guest running on my Ubuntu server. I can access the internet and everything through the guest, but I'm not able to host a server. I'm attempting to host a game server, but it never states that it's listening on that port
<Guest97160> so, I'm unable to connect
<ikonia> if it's not listening - you will never connect
<chefkoch77> hi all
<Guest97160> I know that, I'm wondering why it's not listening.
<coolpuppy9> straight kvm or are you using a gui/other interface like cloudmin
<Guest97160> It's like it's not passing through or something
<pavlos> Guest97160, is the a firewall blocking?
<ikonia> Guest97160: probably not starting....
<Guest97160> No GUI
<ikonia> passing through ?
<Guest97160> Firewall doesn't seem to be blocking it
<Guest97160> On the server itself I'm running a server which works perfectly, it's just the VM that's having issues
<coolpuppy9> are you getting a ip address on your network or a internal private NAT
<ikonia> Guest97160: try to explain again
<ikonia> you're mixing the situation a little in your description
<ikonia> is the games server running on the physical host or the vm
<Guest97160> Okay let me start over haha
<coolpuppy9> e.g. are you bridging?
<pavlos> Guest97160, can you use netstat to find ports LISTEN
<Guest97160> I have a dedicated server with ubuntu installed. I have created a Windows Server VM. I used the default networking used by libvirt, and I'm able to connect to the internet on it. However, I'm not able to host a server because it's not being "pushed" out publicly
<Guest97160> I've used netstat to find the listening ports, and it's not on there is the problem.
<ikonia> Guest97160: are you hosting the game server on th vm or the host
<ikonia> lets just be clear
<Guest97160> on the VM
<ikonia> Guest97160: and the vm is running windows, right ?
<Guest97160> yes
<ikonia> Guest97160: is the games server starting
<Guest97160> yes
<ikonia> Guest97160: what interface is it listening on
<ikonia> or how do you configure the listening address
<compdoc> Guest97160, you can connect the guest directly to the lan, and not go thru the virtual net they create for you
<Guest97160> well it's listening on 0.0.0.0:27016
<ikonia> Guest97160: ok - so that means it will be listening on the VM guest IP - can you connect to that port on the VM guest IP
<Guest97160> compdoc: is that a better option. I attempted to use a bridge but it didn't work for some reason
<compdoc> Guest97160, do you have more than one nic?
<Guest97160> ikonia: well the guest vm ip is not a public ip, it's part of a subnet created by libvirt
<ikonia> Guest97160: I know this
<ikonia> Guest97160: thats why I'm asking the question
<Guest97160> compdoc: just one nic
<Guest97160> ah okay
<Guest97160> it's in a data center
<Guest97160> How would bridged networking work?
<ikonia> it wouldn't
<mordeo> What's a common reason for a hw addr not showing up in the arp cache?  Both devices are on the same network and have the same subnet (255.255.255.0)
<ikonia> Guest97160: can you connect to that port on the internal network
<ikonia> thats teh first question you need to answer to confirm the status
<pavlos> Guest97160, this page has a lot of info ...https://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Networking
<Guest97160> what do you mean?
<ikonia> Guest97160: can you connect to the game server port on the internal VM network ip
<Guest97160> I have no way of testing that
<ikonia> yes you do
<Guest97160> how?
<ikonia> telnet to the port from the ubuntu host to the ip / port of the guest
<Guest97160> can you show me an example of how to do that?
<Glammobile> Thanks, folks!
<ikonia> telnet ip port
<ikonia> or
<ikonia> nc ip port
<pavlos> Guest97160, telnet 10.0.2.15:45000
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not :
<ikonia> it's just a space
<pavlos> sorry
<Guest97160> stuck trying
<Guest97160> but I can ping it
<ikonia> Guest97160: ok - so it's not listening on that port/interface
<ikonia> Guest97160: so thats what you've got to fix first
<Guest97160> jk I can't ping it
<ikonia> I suspect the game server is not even starting up properly
<Guest97160> I believe it is because I tested it on my regular desktop and it started the exact same way and was working
<Guest97160> I just think my networking is not right
<ikonia> Guest97160: it's not though
<ikonia> Guest97160: as you can't connect to the port
<ikonia> if it was listening on that IP/port, you'd be able to connect with telnet
<ikonia> as you can't either a.) something is blocking it b.) it's not starting on that interface
<Guest97160> the host computer isn't a part of that network
<Guest97160> so that's why i can't telnet into that
<bekks> 5Then you will not be able to connet at all.
<Guest97160> it's a virtual network created by libvirt with a virtual interface
<ikonia> Guest97160: how are you connecting to it to manage it then
<pavlos> Guest97160, can you give ubuntu ip and vm ip?
<ikonia> right, but the host must be on that network
<ikonia> or you wouldn't be able to connect to the internet from it, and you wouldn't be able to connect to the vm to manage it
<ikonia> so it must be part of that network
<Guest97160> it's passing through the virtual "router"
<Guest97160> cause I can ping: virbr0
<ikonia> Guest97160: right, and the virtual router is an interface on your host
<Guest97160> which is the default gateway and dhcp server for my VM
<ikonia> so the host must be able to access it
<Guest97160> okay
<Guest97160> it's all so confusing lol
<Guest97160> actually the virtual network interface already forwards all ports for me
<ikonia> ...clearly not
<Guest97160> from 1024 to 65535
<ikonia> as you can't connect to the game port
<ikonia> or it's not running
<bekks> Guest97160: that would mean 64000 forwarding, are you sure ;)
<Guest97160> is there a way to test another program?
<bekks> *forwardings.
<Guest97160> lol
<bekks> Guest97160: Run the telnet test from within your VM.
<ikonia> you're not interested in another program
<ikonia> you're interested in the game server
<ikonia> fix that
<ikonia> as you should be able to connec to that from your ubuntu host
<ikonia> no forwarding or anything
<ikonia> fix that first
<ikonia> hell, can you connect to it from the windows VM
<ikonia> then there is no networking in play
<Guest97160> telnet isn't available on windows apparently
<ikonia> yes it is
<ikonia> it's not just enabled by default
<Guest97160> there I enabled it
<OneFreakLP> hello
<Guest97160> should I just use bridged networking?
<ikonia> Guest97160: I'm going to stop helping you
<bekks> Guest97160: you should run your telnet test from withing your vm.
<ikonia> Guest97160: you appear to ignore what's being told to you and just continuing on
<bekks> Guest97160: And then, in case you cannot connect, you should fix your gameserver, since it isnt starting.
<Guest97160> ikonia: I'm installing telnet
<Guest97160> I'm very appreciative of your help, but I've been researching this since like 4am last night.
<ikonia> then you should be paying attention and doing what you're told, not running ahead
<ikonia> I'm out
<Guest97160> lol okay?
<Guest97160> sorry for being such a horrible person to you
<jamesrleimer> hello
<compdoc> Guest97160, you have to manually create a bridge that also has an ip address for the host to use. takes some testing to get it right
<compdoc> I prefer two or more nics
<Guest97160> okay
<Guest97160> thanks compdoc
<schnel> 8=========D
<schnel> noooo
<schnel> ikonia why? :'(
<ikonia> schnel: because your offensive ascii art is not allowed or welcome
<schnel> oh sorry :x
<Guest97160> schnel ikonia is in a bad mood
<schnel> How to create a channel?
<ikonia> schnel: I suggest you join #freenode if you need help using IRC
<OerHeks> just channel policy, Guest97160
<ikonia> Guest97160: no, I'm not in a bad mood,
<Guest97160> yeah, but I still ruined ikonia's day
<xar-> schnel: /join #channel-name; et voila, you have a channel
<h9k__> why is that offensive
<\9> because the op says it's offensive
<h9k> fair enough
<\9> it's quite rude for this channel anyway
<h9k> just realized it's a penis :D
<schnel> thank you xar :)
<xar-> I'm faily certain I got kicked yesterday cuz I laughed at a joke told by **someone else**
<h9k> i prefer cowsy
<h9k> cowsay*
<xar-> I blame the christmas spirit ;)
<h9k> yeah, SJW are everywhere
<Guest97160> ikonia, does telnet use tcp or udp? cause my server is udp
<xar-> yw schnel, do a /msg chanserv help, if you actually want to register the channel, administer it, etc.
<h9k> telnet is TCP
<xar-> (of course, it needs to be a non-already-registered-channel that doesn't "belong" to anyone)
<schnel> oh
<xar-> so how about them ubuntus (tries to get back on topic)
<bekks> Guest97160: PAstebin "netstat -aon" from within your guest.
<\9> h9k: i thought you were debating whether posting an ascii penis on a support channel is offensive. so i'd guess it was just a misunderstanding
<Guest97160> bekks: http://pastebin.com/gQsSBAjg
<xar-> meh we're all adults here, I chuckled, shrug
<bekks> Guest97160: As can be clearly seen, your gameserver isnt running on port 45000. So fix it.
<Guest97160> Okay
<xar-> pro tip, `ss` is the better `netstat`
<Guest97160> Can we ignore the fact that the gameserver isn't up for a moment?
<bekks> Guest97160: No.
<Guest97160> I have IIS server running now on Port 80
<Guest97160> I'm unable to connect to that as well
<bekks> Did you try to telnet from your host...?
<Guest97160> my server was off also
<Guest97160> which I didn't notice
<ikonia> this is turning into a pack of lies
<Guest97160> pastebin.com/DeyVSST8
<ikonia> info is being provided
<ikonia> yet the serer was "off"
<Guest97160> bekks: you can see there that it is listening on 27016
<bekks> Guest97160: In your pastebin nothing is listening on port 27016
<Guest97160> pastebin.com/DeyVSST8
<Guest97160> http://pastebin.com/DeyVSST8
<Guest97160> sorry
<Guest97160> The server wasn't on in the first one. That's my mistake
<bekks> So run that telnet test again...
<schnel> tkkk
<Tywars> yo
<Tywars> yo
<Tywars> yo
<Guest97160> bekks: I'm wondering if that won't work because it's a UDP port rather than TCP
<Tywars> 8==============================================--)-.. -'''
<Tywars> test
<schnel> :O
<mordeo> tywars, test back
<Tywars> test
<schnel> offensive
<Tywars> :D
<Ben64> ikonia: still here?
<pavlos> Tywars, please use #test for testing
<ikonia> Ben64: ooh yes
<schnel> #test
<bekks> Guest97160: Use: nc -u ipaddress portnumber
<Tywars> #test
<ikonia> srr it
<Tywars> :p
<schnel> #test
<schnel> #test
<schnel> #test
<ikonia> sorry about that
<pavlos> Tywars, please use #test for testing (/join #test)
<Guest97160> bekks: on the host machine?
<bekks> Guest97160: Sure.
<Guest97160> bekks: it's just hanging
<Guest97160> on the host machine I'm using the virbr0 ipaddress
<LordSesshomaru> hey all, I'm attempting to connect a Damn Small client via SSH to my Ubuntu server and its telling me there are no matching ciphers, is there a way to enable some of the older ciphers (which is what DSL uses, I assume) on the ubuntu machine? Or am I simply screwed?
<Guest97160> since it's a vlan
<bekks> Guest97160: Run it again, using a port number which is definitily not in use.
<Guest97160> bekks: same result
<ikonia> LordSesshomaru: change the sshd_config
<ikonia> LordSesshomaru: you can set the ciphers in use
<bekks> Guest97160: and virbr0 provides NAT? You arent using bridged networking, correct?
<mordeo> Does device "A" need to know the hw addr of device "B" in order to ping it?
<ikonia> mordeo: no
<ikonia> the router will deal with any mac translation
<Guest97160> bekks: yes here's what's in the config file: <forward mode='nat'>       <nat>         <port start='1024' end='65535'/>       </nat>     </forward>
<ikonia> it uses IP
<mordeo> Okay, thanks
<mordeo> So when I ping the device, I get "Destination host unreachable"
<schnel> guys
<schnel> how to download Blih ?
<mordeo> I was going down a rabbit hole of different answers - starting back at the top now
<ikonia> mordeo: just a basic networking failure
<ikonia> mordeo: what is the exact ping command you are using
<pavlos> mordeo, are A and B in same subnet?
<mordeo> "ping filepi" is one example.  "ping 192.168.1.241" is the other example.
<mordeo> pavlos, yes.  255.255.255.0
<ikonia> mordeo: what is the IP of your host
<mordeo> The issue sporadically fixes itself... why makes it more frustrating
<mordeo> 192.168.1.240
<ikonia> so if it fixes itself
<ikonia> that suggests a bad cable/router
<ikonia> as the config is black and white
<dajomu> anyone here using digikam?
<bekks> \9: dajomu Why?
<ikonia> dajomu: just ask the quetion
<OerHeks> blih - The sound a Maori warrior makes when poking his tongue out to scare the enemy.
<dajomu> ahh. ok
<bekks> hmm, where did that "9" came from...?
<\9> bekks: ?
<Guest97160> bekks: I just looked it up and I think I found it
<schnel> OerHeks : i'm pretty sure that's not it :p
<Guest97160> by default the virtual network blocks all incoming connections unless specified in iptables
<bekks> \9: Sorry, it was a tab fail :)
<Guest97160> so I think I'd need to make an iptables rule
<mordeo> thanks ikonia and pavlos
<Guest97160> So I really need to just setup bridged networking for it to work better
<pavlos> mordeo, are they pinging now?
<dajomu> After digikam has scanned photos, should it not create an Mysql database on a location specified in the database settings?
<ikonia> 21:13 < Guest97160> Firewall doesn't seem to be blocking it
<mordeo> pavlos yes.  Additionally, the hw addr of device "B" is blank in my arp cache when this doesn't work
<Guest97160> thanks for your help bekks!
<Guest97160> and Ikonia. sorry for being rude
<ikonia> mordeo: forget the hardware address
<ikonia> mordeo: you seem to be focusing on something that really doesn't matter
<mordeo> ikonia, I don't have total access to my router, so I'm trying to rule out what I can actually control
<bekks> Guest97160: So assumption "a)" was correct. Something was/is blocking traffic.
<mordeo> I admit you're probably right and I should just put a second router behind it
<schnel> who uses Bluemix here?
<ikonia> second router ??
<ikonia> mordeo: why are you looking at second routers
<kode54> I have a second router, but it's in a DMZ "plus" behind ISP equipment that I prefer not to act as my primary router
<mordeo> If the router ATT gave me is faulty, I'll put a second router behind it that I can actually control.  No?
<mordeo> Not having any problems accessing the internet, it's just local network stuff
<mordeo> Getting rid of the ATT uVerse modem/router is not an option
<kode54> mordeo: ATT? same here
<kode54> you can "DMZPlus" or similar to that feature
<Ben64> if it's faulty, get them to give you a new one
<kode54> Ben64: faulty/limited by design
<Ben64> like can't ping devices on the network? no that is not normal
<ikonia> mordeo: no
<kode54> no
<ikonia> mordeo: if the router you have is faulty, putting a second router behind will forward the fault from the first to the second
<kode54> faulty for other reasons, but not being able to ping devices is not a fault
<Ben64> yes it is
<kode54> er
<kode54> I mean
<ikonia> it is if it's going up / down
<kode54> I don't mean it's a permanent fault
<ikonia> yes it is
<ikonia> if his hosts are going up down with no changes
<kode54> oh
<mordeo> no changes that I'm aware of*
<kode54> it's going up and down repeatedly? then it's a faulty device
<kode54> sticking a router behind it won't help with that, but it may help keep his network sound internally, if they don't have to pull an IP from the ATT device
<Ben64> but it's also not necessarily the router, could be the cable, could be the device(s) themselves
<mordeo> Would changing the network topography be a cause?  As in, turning on/off an unmanaged switch?
<ikonia> as I said
<ikonia> faulty cable
<kode54> or if you're turning off/on a switch with devices attached to it
<ikonia> there seems to be an alarming lack of desire to actually troubleshoot with people on this channel tonight
<Ben64> i'd run an endless ping and watch for changes as i mess with stuff
<mordeo> devices attached, but not relevant ones
<ikonia> and just race ahead to something random
<kode54> I shouldn't be contributing to this conversation, I have nothing useful to say
<mordeo> re-wiring the house doesn't seem reasonable at this point
<Ben64> the ethernet goes in the wall?
<mordeo> and through the attic
<ikonia> just run a long cable
<ikonia> to test
<Ben64> move the thing next to the router and use a fresh cable
<Ben64> or that, same thing basically
<ikonia> or even better, move the machine out of the attic to test another cable
<mordeo> that makes sense
<ikonia> apply logic before buying a new router
<Ben64> yay problem solving
<mordeo> well I've got a spare router already, so not cost.  But I'll move some things around first
 * ikonia shakes head
<ikonia> "hi guys, I need help with this problem" - 'sure do this' - "I'll ignore the info and just do other random things"
<Ben64> my check engine light is on....  *puts duct tape over the light*     ...there, fixed!
<ikonia> what is the point of even asking
<Geo> anyone know where a user's imap mailbox is stored on the filesystem? I upgraded HDs, and have the old HD mounted- but since its the same computer, i can't use a traditional sych tool (that I know of) because the same host is pointed at the new, empty filesystem
<ikonia> Geo: depends on the imap server
<Geo> postfix/dovecot
<ikonia> Geo: rsync
<ikonia> Geo: or 'cp"
<ikonia> 'cp'
<Geo> where, not how :)
<ikonia> Geo: look in the config - thats where it's defined
<ikonia> read the config
<Geo> there's nothing obvious in there I've seen... can you be any more specific?
<ikonia> Geo: pretty sure there will be something in there
<ikonia> Geo: the config file must specify where the imap directories are stored
<ikonia> or it won't know where to read them from
<Geo> I have no doubt it does
<Geo> just not obviously
<Geo> hence my question
<Ben64> http://wiki.dovecot.org/MailLocation
<mordeo> ikonia, ben64 it can't be a cable issue if I'm also unable to ping from 1 wireless device to another, right?
<mordeo> so it would have to be the router
<Ben64> not necessarily
<mordeo> just remember I ran that test yesterday...
<Geo> thanks- and of course, "mail_location setting in dovecot.conf is used if nothing else overrides it. " ... I have no mail_location setting
<Geo> thanks Ben64
<Geo> grepd, looks like it got moved to 10-mail.conf
<Geo> and looking at that file, it's filesize is 0 on the old filesystem
<Geo> hrm
<Ben64> have you checked /var/mail
<Geo> thats what it was set to
<Geo> and my user file is 0 bytes
<Geo> but it looks like it is all hanging out in ~/Maildir
<aleksandar_> yoyooyoy
<SyntaxErr0r> Hi
<Geo> Hrm... even my new test mails coming in aren't appearing
<Geo> here we go
<Geo> Error: file_dotlock_create(/var/mail/geo) failed: Permission denied (euid=1000(geo) egid=1000(geo) missing +w perm: /var/mail, we're not in group 8(mail), dir owned by 0:8 mode=0775) (set mail_privileged_group=mail)
<rfp> alguem do  brasil
<Ben64> !br | rfp
<ubottu> rfp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Ben64> Geo: you running dovecot as your user?
<Geo> nm, thats old
<Geo> root, I would assume
<Ben64> your error indicates otherwise
<Geo> no, it indicates that file wasn't there earlier, it's since been fixed
<Ben64> no it doesn't indicate a missing file
<Geo> well, whatever magic that was, it has been fixed
<Ben64> you might want to consider not running your own mail server
<Geo> I've been doing this for going on a decade now, but thank you for your support.
<Ben64> that's even more worrying
<tony_> make sure you don't have confidential political emails on there
<JamesP> in font heck with Ubuntu 16.04 - Is there a fix to install 3rd party fonts yet?
<JamesP> Cause it's been over 6 months....and I see that I'm not the only confused by this.
<Ben64> you can always install fonts
<schnitz> I would like to randomly rename files in a directory, changing / overwriting the existing names before the suffix into a ramdom number
<Ben64> schnitz: for what purpose
<\9> JamesP: dump the fonts in ~/.fonts/ and run fc-cache
<JamesP> I guess I'm too much of a newb to figure it out.  Tried the Font Manager... which reports its done the job, but it really hasn't
<schnitz> Ben64: I have a HD full of my own produced music. Under UbuntuStudio I found out, there is Batch Manipulation with Audacity. I programmed a NOISE / METAL filter array, now I want to open a new SC account, and I don't want the old filenames to show up, and audacity does not allow me to specify new file names, it uses the old ones and puts the files into another directory
<JamesP> will try that.  Thanks
<schnitz> Ben64: So I need a way to say "rename all files within this directory into some random string or increasing numbers"
<ghostmag> Hello fellows, I am using Ubuntu 16.06 with a Dualboot Windows 7. Both installed over UEFI. I tried to used WakeOnLan for the frist time and it did work - but Ubuntu wasn't able to use the LAN connection while WoL is activated in the UEFI
<ghostmag> Ubuntu was only able to use the normal LAN connection to get into the internet under these circumstances:
<pavlos> schnitz, some help ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7450818/rename-all-files-in-directory-from-filename-h-to-filename-half
<ghostmag> 1. I booted Windows first and the next time I booted Ubuntu
<\9> for increasing numbers you could run python3 and type in «import os; for i, fn in enumerate(os.listdir('.')): os.rename(fn, str(i))«
<tgm4883> ghostmag: 16.04*
<ghostmag> 2. I restarted the working Ubuntu. It just stopped working if I shut the system down and boot again
<ghostmag> tgm4883: You are right, sorry
<schnitz> Ben64: Awesome! Thx sooo much! Have a great day :-)
<arm1e> Hi, I have been testing snap package manager on otgher distros but get errors. Can anyone help
<Bashing-om> arm1e:  Try asking in #snappy .
<arm1e> ta
<lapion> Does 16.04 prefer ipv4 over ipv6 so much that it refuses to use a profile in which ipv4 is the preferred protocol ?
<lapion> in stead it will much rather create a new profile with only ipv6 in stead of using a profile where the user manually set ipv4 as required
<CrazyH> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit. I'm using Gnome flashback session. I went to System tools --> System Setting --> Appearance --> Behavior --> Enable Workspaces == True. However, when I go to Workspace switcher and add more worksapces it doesn't work. It forgets the number that I set [ the number is 8 ] and never creates any extra workspaces :-( How can I fix this?
<sruli> i have a amd readeon rx460, system does not recognise it and only works with amd proprietary drivers, how can i get it to work with the open source drivers? the only reason i went for amd is the opensource
<ikonia> sruli: do the open source drivers support it ?
<sruli> ikonia: hiw can i check that?
<ikonia> err you should have checked this
<ikonia> you went for AMD beause it's open source....and you've not even checked if the card is supported by the open source driver
<sruli> ikonia: my mistake, just throught amd provides opensource for all new cards ... is there a way i can check if my card is supported?
<ikonia> pull up the open source driver docs and look at the listed cards
<Bashing-om> sruli: amdgpu-pri : per : http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/general-interest/11-amd-gpu-support-with-amdgpu-and-amdgpu-pro .
<sruli> Bashing-om: thats what i installed to get it to work... i thought its supported from the kernel and no need to install ~150mb drivers to get it to work..
<OerHeks> standard amdgpu supports it, in 16.10 ~ maybe not 60 hz in 4k
<Bashing-om> sruli: Lots I do not know about the AMD drivers, but I would expect the amdgpu driver to work right out of the box - as default in the kernel .
<sruli> Bashing-om: it doesnt, how can i trouble shoot it?
<sruli> where do i start?
<schnitz> Ben64: sorry to bother you again, checked all that, yes, understand, however, there is no notion of randomness there yet
<ikonia> sruli: "it doesn't" doesn't really help explain the problem
<user01> hi so for you client devices are you supposed to key one private ssh key per device/user combination or copy the same private key on all devices that you use as a client?
<OerHeks> on what linux version, sruli ?
<schnitz> E.g. for file in *.png; do mv "$file" "${file/@1x.png/.png}"; done ... fine, but is there some command to generate a random number in bash? Instead of a fixed string?
<ikonia> user01: not sure what youre asking here
<jkoudys> xenial; I used a special repo for mysql, and now every time I try to do an `apt install`, it fails saying "Setting up mysql-server-5.7" then complains I'm in a chroot, then policy-rc.d denies execution. http://pastie.org/10983883
<jkoudys> I'm running on a chromebook that has ubuntu installed under a chroot using crouton
<ikonia> jkoudys: sounds like you're used a broken ppa
<ikonia> jkoudys: and there isn't ubuntu on the chromebook
<jkoudys> the thing is, mysql install upgrade works just fine; updates all my stuff
<jkoudys> Yeah there is
<ikonia> it's not an official ubuntu build
<ikonia> jkoudys: is there ? from where ?
<user01> ikonia, so if i generate a key on my laptop user01, should i copy the private key to my desktop user01, my phone user01 etc . .. or should i generate a different ssh key for each device
<sruli> i upgraded to 16.04 to get it to work (froze in middle bricked, reinstalled) i have 3 screens, before installing the package i get 1080p res 2 screens mirrored, cannot change res, after installing the package from amd's site i have 3 independent screens as i want
<Bashing-om> sruli: Most depnds on what release you are running .. and if 'fglrx' os a factot . Whar returns ' dpkg -l | grep fglrx ' ?
<ikonia> user01: thats up to you
<ikonia> user01: you manage the keys how you feel best
<jkoudys> It's installed on a chroot
<ikonia> some people use a master key, some people use per install
<ikonia> jkoudys: no - then it's not an offiical install
<ikonia> it's a hack
<ikonia> that hack is not supported here
<user01> ikonia, wouldnt it be safer though to do separate, in case one device is compromised?
<ikonia> it's normally done with a dodgy shell script process jkoudys, the guy who maintains that shell script can help
<ikonia> user01: depends on your perspective
<sruli> Bashing-om: no output for that command
<OerHeks> there is a #crouton support channel
<user01> ikonia, if i just copy the contents of .ssh then to the other device that would do?
<Bashing-om> sruli: No output in that case is a good thing . ' how about now ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<ikonia> user01: you just need the public/private keys, thats it
<ikonia> nothing else
<pavlos> schnitz, echo $RANDOM
<user01> ikonia, ok i thought ssh keys should be per user-device and pgp per user across devices
<sruli> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/23650852
<schnitz> pavlos oh wow great
<ikonia> user01: it's totally up to you how you manage keys
<ikonia> user01: many ways and pros/cons
<pavlos> schnitz, number from 0..32767
<jkoudys> I've seen plenty of stackoverflow questions for people with mysql update problems, but on docker builds. Sounds like the problem is more how the services restart inside a chroot
<ikonia> jkoudys: your install is not supported here
<Bashing-om> sruli: That says a driver " configuration: driver=amdgpu " is loaded . So what is the particular issue you are facing ?
<sruli> Bashing-om: that i only works after installing the ~150mb package from amd site, isnt it supposed to be suppoted in the kernel?
<schnitz> pavlos ... right but how to I get that into my rename procedure in bash?
<ikonia> sruli: pleae stop saying "it only works"
<schnitz> pavlos "change all filenames to a random number"
<ikonia> explain the actual problem
<schnitz> pavlos using rename or bash
<sruli> ikonia: sorry i really dont know how to explain it better, question is - are the new amd cards supported in the kernel without needing to install packages from amd?
<ikonia> sruli: the question is "what is the problem"
<ikonia> sruli: no other question matters
<Bashing-om> sruli: Yeah .. Mind ya, lots I do not know .. but I have seen that later cards with amdgpo-pro also need the vulcan SDK . A conflict now " what returns ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ; lsmod | grep amdgpu-pro ' ?
<OerHeks> AMD provides a proprietary, binary userland driver called AMDGPU PRO, which works on top of the open-source AMDGPU ... so no.
<ikonia> we still don't know the problem
<ikonia> beyond "it doesn't work"
<ikonia> I want to know the problem before anything else
<sruli> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/23650863 no putput the the amdgpu-pro
<OerHeks> oh, true, as the standard amdgpu should work basicly.
<sruli> OerHeks: not sure i understand, my question again do i need to install the packages from amd for it to work or should it be supported out of the box?
<ikonia> sruli: what is the problem
<ikonia> tell us the problem
<Chrismeister> Does anyone know any Linux-compatible racing wheel with force feedback?
<Bashing-om> sruli: No idea of how you generated that last log .. but it seems to show there is no GPU problem . So again .. what is the particular issue here ?
<Ben64> 23:06:55 T:18446744073501935920  NOTICE: GL_RENDERER = Mali-450 MP
<Ben64> that isn't amd
<sruli> Bashing-om: you can see in the paste how i generated it, i think i am asking a simple question, do i need to install the amd packages for the card to work or should it be supported without?
<ikonia> sruli: what is the problem
<ikonia> sruli: explain the problem - or stop asking
<OerHeks> android with kodi ?
<ikonia> sorry t be blunt but you are messing us around here
 * OerHeks is baffled
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Oh what sharp eyes you have oh wise one .
<pavlos> schnitz, see pm
<sruli> ikonia: i give up
<ikonia> ok
<sruli> on another subject, i have a few machines running ubuntu-mate and are very slow (even after fresh install, unity was even slower) i ran a memtest which passed, i also ran a bonnie++ test but dont understand the results, can anyone take a look and see if it seems ok? https://pste.eu/p/wNBv.html (all the machines are i3 or i5 min 8gb ram)
<ikonia> sruli: that means nothing to us
<sruli> how can i start to check why its so slow? last week i was advised here to start by making a bonnie++ test
<ikonia> you need to understand if it's actually slow or visually slow
<sruli> in htop i see cpu is at 0-2% all teh time yet to open caja takes about 10 seconds
<sruli> ikonia: i dont know how to check that, but "du -sch" on a ~300gb dir took about 10 minutes, i would guess thats actually not visually
<ikonia> how do you know
<ikonia> it could do that in seconds and take a long time to render
<Ben64> laptops generally are pretty slow, especially hard drive, but cpu too
<sruli> to render the text in the command line? ok basically i am asking where do i start looking my the system is slow?
<ra21vi> i am getting weired rendering issue in chrome. Where should i upload screenshot for sharing?
<lapion> any one else having troubles with only getting ipv6 on boot even though profiles have been manually set to use ipv4 ?
<ikonia> sruli: I'd be looking at your X org config
<Ben64> lapion: explain your issue in detail
<sruli> Ben64: the lagging i get in these machines render them useless, i refuse to Capt that ubuntu needs more powerfull hardware the closed source alternatives
<sruli> ikonia: what should i be looking for?
<ikonia> sruli: the config
<ikonia> make sure it's using your video cards properly
<Ben64> sruli: ok so figure out what is making it slow
<lapion> I have a system on which In nm-applet I set a static ipv4. however upon booting up nm-applet/networkmanager creates a new profile without ipv4 and oly ipv6
<pavlos> sruli, this should take about 10 seconds, time sleep 10 Can you test on one machine?
<sruli> lol
<ikonia> "time sleep"
<ikonia> "time ls"
<ikonia> you'll get stats
<OerHeks> awesome!
<lapion> Ben64, if I manually select the profile after booting ipv4 is active.. however only upon manually selecting the profile ipv4 is accepted
<lapion> ben64 is that sufficient detail ?
<ra21vi> where to paste image?
<Ben64> lapion: probably to start. now wait to see if anyone has a suggestion
#ubuntu 2017-12-11
<stephen101> Hey guys I live booted on 17 Ubuntu and no issues.
<stephen101> Both cores show working in system monitor.
<stephen101> Even my WiFi working haha
<stephen101> Wtf is the difference between 16 and 17?
<bazhang> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) release notes can be found here: https://ubottu.com/y/Artful stephen101 , and please no cursing here
<stephen101> Thanks. But why would I have processor issues with 16 v. 17?
<stephen101> Power, WiFi and CPU issues.
<bazhang> stephen101, you'd need to specify more clearly
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26158204/
<stephen101> Biggest out of those issues it was saying "Processor context corrupt"
<stephen101> I guess I am going to do a fresh format and install 17.
<stephen101> Though will have to get used to the new interface.
<Ben64> 16.04 is supported until 2021, i recommend that
<stephen101> But its not working with my PC correctly. I can't use WiFi, CPU has core issues, and there is random power issues saying my laptop has critical low battery though its plugged in.
<stephen101> I tried every solution provided earlier nothing made a change.
<Ben64> use the hwe to bring 16.04 to 17.10's kernel
<Ben64> still gets you supported until 2021, and has the newer kernel and stuff
<stephen101> So you saying 17 is like beta?
<bazhang> stephen101, there are two 17's
<bazhang> neither are beta
<Ben64> well there is no "17" there is 17.04 and 17.10. both releases are not LTS versions. LTS versions are supported for 5 years. Non-LTS versions are supported for 9 months
<bazhang> 17.10 is the currently latest release stephen101
<Ben64> 17.04 loses support next month, 17.10 loses support in July
<stephen101> Ya the version I grabbed is 17.10
<stephen101> I mean worst case I can just revert is 6 months.
<bazhang> stephen101, there are no downgrades
<bazhang> stephen101, the next LTS is 18.04 , in april of next year
<stephen101> I can just upgrade then :-)
<bazhang> stephen101, yes, thats right
<stephen101> In the mean time I am not rocking a system that is unstable. Lol
<stephen101> I spent hours trying to stabilize it. Nadda.
<stephen101> 17.10 here we come XD
<stephen101> I still wonder what they did different on the kernel, they need to apply it to 16 lol
<Ben64> like i said, 17.10's kernel is already available in 16.04
<stephen101> Its not harm though. It was a fresh install
<Ben64> not sure what that means
<stephen101> Meaning I just got the PC. I installed Ubuntu dual with windows 10.
<Ben64> ok?
<stephen101> Problem for me is, I expect a os to generally be fully functional out the box, 16 was not least for this laptop.
<stephen101> I have it running on my other laptop without any issues.
<Ben64> Well windows isn't fully functional out of the box. And it's still not "16" it's 16.04. And you could have installed the HWE kernel in 16.04
<stephen101> But I have never spent a day on and off researching how to get it to work properly on a windows install lol.
<stephen101> Or other Ubuntu installs...
<Ben64> pretty easy though, just install newer kernel
<Ben64> doesn't require a day of research
<stephen101> Ya but nobody earlier even suggested that lol. We went though command after command and paste bin after paste bin lol
<stephen101> Not that I didn't appreciate the help but nothing worked.
<stephen101> And they were convinced it was hw related not software.
<stephen101> Apparently I am not alone.
<stephen101> https://communities.intel.com/thread/115968
<stephen101> Fedora gave me same errors as Ubuntu 16. And this guy has same processor but Fedora.
<realies> how do you change the boot options menu to stay for 1 second instead of 15ish?
<Ben64> realies: change 'GRUB_TIMEOUT' in /etc/default/grub
<realies> Ben64, thanks
<realies> also, im getting amdgpu_init to crash...
<realies> is it possible to boot without that driver?
 * realies managed to boot in recovery mode
<realies> Ben64, it seems its' read only in that mode
<Ben64> mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<realies> do i have to "reload" grub settings after editing the timeout?
<krytarik> realies: Yes, "sudo update-grub"
<realies> cool
<realies> modified the network settings via the gui
<realies> and it seems they are not stored in etc/network/interfaces
<realies> any clues where do i find them?
<realies> nmtui :)
<realies> Ben64, still takes 25 seconds in the grub menu
<Bashing-om> realies: Waiting on networking (??) . what does ' systemd-analyze blame ' relate in the boot process ?
<realies> what?
<Bashing-om> realies: run terminal command ' systemd-analyze blame ' to see the times in the boot process .
<realies>  7.542s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<realies> im talking about the grub boot menu
<Barones> running packettracer on bash returns nothing, but running /opt/pt/bin/PacketTracer7 starts cisco packet tracer normally
<Barones> what could be?
<snkcld> on ubuntu 17.10, where are the wayland logs?
<Kazooie> Hi. I've been handed a laptop this evening with Ubuntu 14.04 installed on it. I'm trying to upgrade it to Ubuntu 17.10 but none of the servers can be found when running `apt update`. Any ideas on how to force an update to artful?
<nicomachus> Kazooie: if you're going that far, probably best to just backup the /home folder and do a fresh install of 17.10
<Bashing-om> Kazooie: Proprietary drivers reverted .' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo do-release-upgrade '.\
<stephen102> Could always install from USB. Gives option to save data.
<mentalita> hey I have some custom actions in caja (thunar is my default) and it asks me for sudo pass when I want to perform the action, but in the terminal (if I didn't run caja through terminal nothing is displayed)...how can I overcome the issue?
<jrabbit> snkcld: are they not in /var/log ?
<jrabbit> snkcld: maybe uhhh ~/.local/log
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> please I need help
<SemiNus> I just copied 10 GB from my local drive to my hard drive
<SemiNus> erm, I meant: to my external hard drive
<SemiNus> after I verified that all data has been successfully transfered to the external drive, I deleted the files from the hard drive in my computer
<SemiNus> then the computer had some issues,  shutting it down did not work,  and I had to unplug it
<SemiNus> however, after rebooting, all the files on the external hard drive were gone
<SemiNus> I guess the files are still on the external hard drive as they have been copied
<SemiNus> however I cannot see them
<SemiNus> what can I do in order to recover them?
<SemiNus> file system type is ntfs
<syphon229> join #linux
<stephen102> New Ubuntu is very annoying lol.
<stephen102> 17.10 lol
<stephen102> Was a total pain to install nuvola player 3.
<stephen102> Gdebi doesn't work correctly in 17.10
<Bashing-om> stephen102: change to the Xorg desktop - see if that is not a beter experience for you .
<stephen102> Ya had to use dgkg to install, didn't work, had to follow it with apt fix broken lol
<stephen102> Technically support for nuvola player isn't listed for 17.10
<JoeRW> Hello, can anyone please help me figure out why I'm receiving this critical error? https://pastebin.com/XNKkHXeJ
<Ben64> stephen102: should pick a player in the repos
<programo> Hi I have a problem with my wifi device drivers for Ubuntu 14.04
<programo> The enable wifi option does not show up
<programo> How can I resolve this issue
<programo> ?
<bjrohan> Hello. I have a new Dell xps 15, nvidia 1050 and I can not seem to get a few things corrected. 1st, the machine won't shut down. in the gui trying to shutdown, it gets to the logo, then just hangs. If I then press power, the machine appears to power down, but the next day when I try to start it up, the battery is dead
<bjrohan> and the battery should last much longer off than 16 hours. it lasts when I boot and shut off in Windows
<bjrohan> I have this issue with both the Nvidia 384 driver and the open source nouveau driver
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: Do you have the same problem if you use "systemctl poweroff" to shutdown?
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: Until you get this properly fixed, know that for most laptops if you hold the power button down for a long time, around 10 seconds, it will force power off the machine.
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: This bug sounds similar but not quite the same as what you're describing, and is also on an XPS 15: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1659623 . Looks like a enabling proposed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed and installing the proposed kernel will fix the bug, as presumably will just waiting for the package to graduate from -proposed to a standard update.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659623 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/reboot hang on Dell XPS 15 9550 BIOS 1.2.18+" [Medium,Fix committed]
<bjrohan> Jordan_U, so in cli enter systemctl poweroff
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: Actually, don't bother testing that since this is likely a known bug (and for this bug I would not expect using "systemctl poweroff" to change anything).
<Jordan_U> programo: Can you test wireless from an Ubuntu 16.04 liveUSB? Any particular reason you're using 14.04 instead of 16.04?
<bjrohan> Hmm I have a quite newer kernel and BIOS than the reported bug. BIOS 1.5 and kernel 4.13
<bjrohan> FWIW
<Ben64> bjrohan: i'd do this if i were you http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<bjrohan> Ben64, Thank you, will read up on it
<programo> Jordan_U,  I have installed ubuntu 14.04 along side of windows 10
<programo> I have already installed Ubuntu  14.04 now dual booting with windows 10 as well.Since my wifi on Ubuntu 14.04 is not working can I switch to Ubuntu 16.04?
<bcowan> should be able to upgrade to next LTS which is 16.04, yes
<programo> bcowan,  will my windows break if I newly install Ubuntu 16.04
<programo> bcowan,  I had used this article to install ubuntu 14.04
<programo> https://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<bcowan> you already have ubuntu installed, you're just upgrading
<programo> I do not have my wifi or ethernet working , so I cannot upgrade
<programo> bcowan, So should I boot from usb and install?
<bcowan> well thats a whole new install then, best to follow the guide
<programo> Can I use this version of Ubuntu to install
<programo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<programo> on my desktop
<programo> does the wifi work  on this?
<Ben64> programo: try it and see
<programo> okay, I am
<programo> generating a live cd
<programo> of ubuntu 16.04
<programo> if the wifi works on live cd , it should work if I install it as well right?
<Ben64> should
<rolandbeowulf> I recently bought a bluetooth keyboard with a device switching mode so i can quickly respond to txts and get back to work on my laptop, but every time i switch away from my ubuntu 17.04 laptop and switch back, my keyboard loses the connection and i have to re-pair it. Are there any workarounds to this?
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: i think breaking a bluetooth connection always requier a re-pair
<rolandbeowulf> My iphone seems to handle being switched away from just fine though, so it apparently maintains the pairing in a way ubuntu doesn't understand
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: are you using bluez?
<rolandbeowulf> if that's ubuntu's default bluetooth, then yes
<lotuspsychje> !info bluez | rolandbeowulf doublecheck plz
<ubottu> rolandbeowulf doublecheck plz: bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.46-0ubuntu3 (artful), package size 915 kB, installed size 4186 kB
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: maybe it can get easier for you?
<programo> I have created a live usb with ubuntu 16.04
<programo> I can see that it recognizes wifi near me
<programo> If I install this os on my laptop along with windos 10
<programo> will the wifi work
<programo> or do I need any drivers for wofo?
<lotuspsychje> programo: most wifi chipsets work by default on ubuntu yes
<programo> wifi*
<programo> okay
<lotuspsychje> programo: wich chipset is your wifi?
<programo> intel core i 5 7th gen
<lotuspsychje> programo: wifi chipset, not cpu
<programo> how do i find that?
<lotuspsychje> programo: are you in ubuntu?
<programo> nope I am installing ubuntu on my other laptop which already has ubuntu 14.04 but the wifi does not work
<programo> so I am trying to replace ubuntu 14.04 with ubuntu 16.04
<programo> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> programo: sudo lshw -C network
<programo> okay
<lotuspsychje> programo: no need to paste all, just chipset name
<programo> okay
<rolandbeowulf> lotuspsychje: I've double and triple checked and im pretty certain its bluez
<rolandbeowulf> I didnt really touch bluetooth much before getting this keyboard so i doubt i wouldve installed an alternate bluetooth client
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: bluez isnt installed by default, optional so i presume you installed it before then?
<programo> lotuspsychje,
<programo> http://lpaste.net/360690
<lotuspsychje> programo: okay..2 unclaimed devices not good news
<programo> can I install ubuntu 16.04 on that machine?
<lotuspsychje> programo: try the 16.04.3 iso live install and see if your intel wifi is detetcted there
<programo> okay
<rolandbeowulf> lotuspsychje: I must've installed it later, point is im 9/10 certain this is using bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> programo: some chipsets can also be blocked by uefi settings
<programo> lotuspsychje,  I tried with live usb , without installing 16.04.3. It was able to detect wifi. So if I install the OS it should detect wifi right?
<lotuspsychje> programo: yes, but dont forget to enable updates during setup ok
<programo> okay
<lotuspsychje> programo: good luck!
<programo> I had disabled secure boot as well in uefi settings
<programo> thank you!
<lotuspsychje> programo: if live usb detects, its good news
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: not sure what else could be done, perhaps a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/in BT to see errors reatime?
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: apt-cache policy bluez to see what version installed
<rolandbeowulf> lotuspsychje: 5.43-0ubuntu1.1
<lotuspsychje> !info bluez zesty
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43-0ubuntu1.1 (zesty), package size 938 kB, installed size 4246 kB
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: looks good
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: perhaps trying your BT in an ubuntu LTS version might give you more light also? perhaps in a liveusb?
<rolandbeowulf> Would loading it up in a VM work? I don't have any usbs free for booting right now
<rolandbeowulf> my sandisks *really* don't seem to like being booted from :I
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: not sure how BT reacts in a vm sorry
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: never have issues with sandisk before F12 works pretty well here
<rolandbeowulf> lotuspsychje: The particular sandisks ive had almost never work for booting for some odd reason, so I think this might be something ill have to jot down and report back later on
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: perhaps uefi block at boot?
<rolandbeowulf> lotuspsychje: Perhaps, all i know is that ive dd'd the same iso with the same command on these sandisks and a generic garden variety usb, and the sandisks almost never work while the generics work just fine
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: maybe a faulty one?
<alkisg> It's possible to configure grub to directly boot an .iso from the hard disk
<alkisg> (good morning all :))
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<rolandbeowulf> lotuspsychje: Could be, but they seem to have functioned perfectly for conventional file transfer for the year ive had them
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog on plugout/in usb also for errors
<lotuspsychje> rolandbeowulf: some devices might get errors like was not an MPT device or so
<jk^> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<jk^> what means "Live usb Pendrive Persistent"?
<rolandbeowulf> jk^: It means a usb with memory that remains after shutdown
<jk^> ok
<jk^> yesterday i tried to burn live dvd :\ but i had problems with burning devices :\ i wanted to try to burn ubuntu and all its flavours, so if i have problem with one of them, i can try with the other ones
<alkisg> jk^: you can create a usb stick that has all the ubuntu .iso inside it, and select which one to boot from
<jk^> really=? :-o
<jk^> i have a pendrive with much capacity, 64 GB
<alkisg> I have one with 10 different ubuntu versions inside it, a couple of fedora/debian/opensuse, and also windows etc
<alkisg> And of course a folder for my documents as well
<lotuspsychje> jk^: there is an AOI ubuntu flavors iso out there to download also
<jk^> slow slow, i'm so bad when i have to do operations at pc :|
<jk^> what's AOI?
<alkisg> https://linuxaio.net/downloads/linux-aio-ubuntu/lts-releases/
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<alkisg> That's ^ aio
<jk^> alkisg how to put the all 7 flavours on the same pendrive? :\
<alkisg> jk^: that's called "multiboot usb", you can google it, here's one of the possible tools: http://multibootusb.org/
<jk^> however this is the log of the problem with dvd writer: https://pastebin.com/raw/smRuiBsg
<jk^> alkisg do tools like unetbootin or rufus do it?
<lotuspsychje> thats for single iso's jk^
<alkisg> I think no
<jk^> :(
<alkisg> https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/issues/451
<alkisg> His answer is NO :D
<lotuspsychje> jk^: make your life easy and try those AIO
<jk^> however someone tells me unetbootis is bugged :\ so they tells me to use rufus, but rufus give me a problem during creation of live usb
<jk^> *unetbootin
<jk^> what means "AIO"?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: did you click the url alkisg gave you?
<jk^> yes, they don't be opened yet
<alkisg> For windows users creating linux usb sticks, there's also http://www.easy2boot.com/
<asarch> One stupid question: if I actually don't have any sound card installed could I still hear the music on a bluetooth wireless headphones?
<EraserPencil> asarch: Give it a try. I believe soundcards are DAC's for audio. SInce BLuetooth is digital, a soundcard isnt needed.
<jk^> [[[however this is the log of the problem with dvd writer: https://pastebin.com/raw/smRuiBsg]]
<jk^> i think the problem is the dvd writer, sometime it disappear from "File Manager" where there are the resources/drive of my computer
<alkisg> jk^: for hardware problems see #hardware, and for windows problems see #windows
<alkisg> This is for ubuntu issues only
<jk^> i saw https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/issues/451
<jk^> it tells me to visit https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/wiki/FAQ#Do_you_plan_to_add_multiboot_support
<alkisg> Yes, it's the answer that "rufus doesn't support multiboot" that you asked
<jk^> so long to read and to understand :(
<jk^> ok
<alkisg> Short version: rufus doesn't support multiboot
<EraserPencil> I need assistance with a networking setup. I have an RPi conncted via ethernet to my living room's router on static IP. I sshed into the RPi with my laptop and went to my room and connected to my room's powerline wirelessly, yet my RPi ssh window stays connected. I cant understand why. Does it mean I wouldnt need port forwarding?
<jk^> ok so have i to try that http://multibootusb.org/ ?
<jk^> alkisg
<lotuspsychje> EraserPencil: perhaps an issue for ##networking?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: read suggestions before chatting here
<jk^> yes, the problem is my english :( excuse me lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !it | jk^ see also here
<ubottu> jk^ see also here: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EraserPencil> jk^: I use Multisystem from https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/. Multiboot dosent support live versions for installation
<alkisg> or easy2boot
<programo> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> programo: yes?
<programo> Installation is a success, I got the wifi on ubuntu 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> !yay | programo
<ubottu> programo: Glad you made it! :-)
<programo> thank you so much!
<lotuspsychje> programo: you did all yourself mate ; )
<programo> Thanks to this forum and internet. Thank you again!
<jk^> is a problem installing software which is not from repository?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: what are you going to do?
<programo> where can I learn more about Ubuntu and how to use it, I am fairly new to Ubuntu
<programo> lotuspsychje, any suggestions?
<rolandbeowulf> programo: Depends on what exactly you want to learn how to use
<lotuspsychje> !manual | programo
<ubottu> programo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<asarch> Thank you EraserPencil
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<asarch> Have a nice day
<rolandbeowulf> programo: Personally I find its easiest to learn things which you actually need to know for a specific reason, so I set projects for myself as excuses to learn specific tools/skillsets
<rolandbeowulf> just dont forget to walk before you sprint
<jk^> i know there is a repository to download every kind of software from... if there isn't a software in official repository, is it harmful/risky to download from other sources?
<programo> rolandbeowulf, thanks for the inputs
<rolandbeowulf> jk^: Depends on what you're installing and where from. I opt for installing stuff from github instead of the repos all the time, whether it be because the repos are too out of date or just not working right
<rolandbeowulf> Linux isnt nearly as prone to malware as windows, but thats not an excuse to forgo common sense
<rolandbeowulf> Generally id stick to the repos if you don't know what you're doing though
<rolandbeowulf> you can also add third party repos but again, common sense needs to be exercised in what you add
<lotuspsychje> programo: every program has also a manual page from terminal
<lotuspsychje> !man | programo
<ubottu> programo: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<rolandbeowulf> lotuspsychje: Also for truncated guides/assistance there is --help and whatis ie cat --help
<rolandbeowulf> !whatis
<rolandbeowulf> woops, bumped enter key lol
<jram0421> Hey guys, have a really weird issue going on that I have no clue how to fix
<jram0421> I've verified keymaps and that there aren't any shortcuts set to Shift+e and for the love of god, even after reconfiguring layouts and keymaps can't get it fixed. I'm running 17.10
<alkisg> jram0421: can't get fixed what? You didn't state the problem you're trying to solve with shift+e...
<jram0421> alkisg: It literally won't let me capitalize e using shift+e
<alkisg> jram0421: and what happens when you type shift+e?
<jram0421> it ignores e entirely.
<jram0421> yet it works without shift and works on W10
<alkisg> jram0421: is this on a laptop or on a normal keyboard?
<jram0421> Normal keyboard. Let me try another kb
<hateball> jram0421: if you run "xev" does it register the shift+e input at all?
<jram0421> Recognizes the shift
<jram0421> hateball: I'll be right back, I'm going to try a few things
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Why this one appends to file, rather than rewrites ?: xterm -hold -title "Checking victim" -geometry 83x26-0+0 -bg "#000000" -fg "#FFFFFF" -e "airodump-ng --bssid C8:3A:35:0D:F9:30 -a mon0 --ignore-negative-one 2>&1 | tee /tmp/TMPflux/C8:3A:35:0D:F9:30"
<V7> Could you please ... if you have some time ofc
<alkisg> V7: tee rewrites, tee -a appends. So what you wrote is supposed to rewrite.
<V7> Yup
<V7> But it appends
<V7> This's really strange
<V7> It looks like this: https://i.imgur.com/Ev3ij3E.png
<alkisg> V7: that may be continuous output from the program you're running on xterm
<V7> continuous ?
<alkisg> You run airodump-ng, suppose it outputs 3 lines per 10 seconds
<alkisg> Then all those lines will just be continuously written to that file
<V7> Hm
<V7> Do you know hwo it would be right to write xterm output to file ?
<alkisg> Well first I don't think you want xterm output, but airodump output
<EriC^^> i dont think the scope of this channel is to help you "hack victims"
<V7> Yup
<V7> EriC^^: this is not to hack a victim
<alkisg> so  it would be something like xterm -e 'sh -c "airodump-ng > file"', not using tee
<EriC^^> what then? you forgot your wifi password?
<V7> It's to lewarn how to get an output from a program which doesn't output to stdout
<EriC^^> V7: what about your question and the title?
<V7> Find some similar application which you can't redirect like > like airdoump and we'll work with it
<V7> EriC^^: This's just a line copied from a sciprt
<EriC^^> ok
<V7> So ..
<V7> airodump-ng doesn't support an output to a text file
<V7> xterm doesn't too
<V7> how then ?
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/qgjh6f
<jk^> what have i to do at this warning of rufus?
<EriC^^> jk^: update rufus maybe
<EriC^^> get the latest version
<jk^> i downloaded it few minutes ago
<jk^> it's the latest version
<EriC^^> jk^: it does say that it will reuse them automatically later
<jk^> i don't understand :\
<EriC^^> jk^: it's missing some files for the newer syslinux so it has to download them, in the future you won't get any warning message
<jk^> ok, then have to click "Yes" or "No"?
<EriC^^> click yes
<charith> hellow
<adrian_1908> I have a question about the openvpn package. It create two dirs `client` and `server` inside `/etc/openvpn`. If I only use OpenVPN as a client, should I place certs and/or config files in the `client` dir?
<anddam> hello
<mitmf> hello how can i extract .img.xz?
<alkisg> Double click it, it should open with file-roller or whatever zip manager you have
<alkisg> It will produce an .img
<mitmf> unzip?
<alkisg> Which desktop environment are you using?
<alkisg> You don't need the console, just double click from the file manager
<mitmf> ubuntu
<alkisg> Unity, Gnome, MATE, XFCE, LXDE, KDE?
<mitmf> i don’t know
<alkisg> Open a terminal and type: ls /usr/share/xsessions
<alkisg> What is the output?
<mitmf> ubuntu.desktop
<mitmf> alkisg:
<alkisg> mitmf: ok, then you're using unity
<alkisg> So, open the file manager, and double click on the image
<mitmf> i did it with unxz
<mitmf> :(
<mitmf> i can’t do it with double click
<mitmf> alkisg:
<mitmf> :(
<alkisg> Why, do you see any error messages?
<mitmf> no errormessage
<alkisg> What happens when you double click on it?
<mitmf> strange GUI is shown
<alkisg> Is it this program? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/File%20Roller
<alkisg> This is the "zip for linux", it's called file-roller and it's preinstalled and it can uncompress xz files
<mitmf> no
<alkisg> Upload a screenshot then
<alkisg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<mitmf> i can’t because i did it with unxz
<mitmf> :(
<alkisg> What are you asking then?
<alkisg> How to already do it in the past?
<alkisg> :D
<BadBunny> Hi, maybe someone here can help me. since the installation of smartmontools my disks are not going to standby anymore. here is my smartd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/26162506/
<BadBunny> any idea what i may have missed? as far as i know, -n standby should prevent disks from being wake up
<pax_rhos> how to kill zombie processes?
<alkisg> pax_rhos: they're already killed. You'll stop seeing them in ps when their childs are killed etc, allowing the os to clean them up
<pax_rhos> alkisg: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1512987492.png
<alkisg> pax_rhos: update-notifier will eventually read their exit numbers, allowing the os to clean up the process table
<Dani-hp> how can i list all packages which have been manually installed (for example via dpkg -i) and do not provide an upstream repo?
<alkisg> pax_rhos: if you close update-notifier, they'll get closed too
<alkisg> Dani-hp: apt-mark showmanual
<alkisg> "do not provide an upstream repo" => apt policy
<Dani-hp> hm that shoes other's to
<Dani-hp> i want to filter the packages which dont get update via apt-get upgrade
<Dani-hp> meaning they do not have an entry when running "apt-cache policy xxx"
<Dani-hp> just locally
<alkisg> I think you'd need a script for that one, that parses the output of apt policy
<Dani-hp> ah i found something that might help
<Dani-hp> aptitude search ~o
<lotuspsychje> Dani-hp: or perhaps apt-mark showmanual
<alkisg> (12:19:57 μμ) alkisg: Dani-hp: apt-mark showmanual :D
<alkisg> That only covers part of the requirements...
<lotuspsychje> oh didnt see alkisg sorry
<zeta> Anyone know how to fix operation="getattr" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r"
<zeta> I've tried allowing everything I can think of, aa-logprof and aa-genprof gives nothing.
<zeta> When I put the profile in complain mode I get
<zeta> operation="file_inherit" family="unix" sock_type="stream" protocol=0 requested_mask="send receive" denied_mask="send receive"
<zeta> Apparmor
<lotuspsychje> !apparmor | zeta can this help?
<ubottu> zeta can this help?: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<zeta> lotuspsychje, I have an apparmor profile that fails to read file metadata
<zeta> but I have /** r,
<zeta> looking at the logs it seems to have something to do with ipc singaling, but having signal, in both profiles doesn't help
<zeta> I have a process that calls another process that access the files
<zeta> to be more specific I run hg (Mercurila) from nodejs within a chroot
<zeta> if I edit nodejs's profile and make it rix instead of px it works
<zeta> but I don't want that
<lotuspsychje> zeta: im not the apparmor specialist myself , try to re-ask your issue all in one line here in chat with all details, ubuntu version,kernel version,steps tryed etc and idle
<zeta> Is there a appropiate forum where I can ask it, it's a bit long for chat
<bazhang> zeta askubuntu.com is one
<lotuspsychje> zeta: try to compact it to the root problem
<Younder> I think apparmour issues belong here. As long as they address the ubuntu setup uf apparmour.
<Younder> That said you might not gen an answer
<andre144k> hi all - anyone have a sample configuration for mutt for sending mails out without postfix? i wanna only login via smtp on an existing gmail-account. mail-passwd shld be stored automatically.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> andre144k: perhaps the #mutt guys know something for you?
<zeta> omg, it was   network unix, that was missing
<lotuspsychje> !yay | zeta
<ubottu> zeta: Glad you made it! :-)
<SCHAPiE> why is fonts-noto so incomplete and outdated, in 17.10?
<SCHAPiE> black&white emoji, i really wonder why
<lotuspsychje> !info fonts-noto
<ubottu> fonts-noto (source: fonts-noto): metapackage to pull in all Noto fonts. In component universe, is optional. Version 20161116-1 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: whats happening exactly?
<SCHAPiE> my ArchLinux install shows many more emoji (with colours also), compared to noto-fonts on Ubuntu 17.10 (many missing emoji, no colours)
<SCHAPiE> both using Google's Noto fonts
<SCHAPiE> but on Ubuntu the font is incomplete and/or outdated
<SCHAPiE> and I wonder why
<mitmf> Connection reset by 192.168.8.44 port 22   <———— what is problem?
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: perhaps not the same version as on arch?
<SCHAPiE> lotuspsychje: clearly not, indeed
<lotuspsychje> !latest | SCHAPiE this is why
<ubottu> SCHAPiE this is why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<SCHAPiE> stability, with a font.... doesn't make sense to me, tbh
<SCHAPiE> i don't see why a font's package wouldn't be updated, in this scheme
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: well if you find a bug on it, place a new !bug?
<SCHAPiE> it's not a bug, it's just a massively outdated version with a stone-age lit of emoji
<SCHAPiE> *list
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: bugs can also contain a new idea right
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: but in your case they might say, its already in a newer version?
<SCHAPiE> i'll install it manually in ~/.fonts then, i don't see any other viable options
<SCHAPiE> last time i'm using Ubuntu for my work machine, next install will be one that keeps fonts updated
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: its your system, you can install anything you want..but we dont recommend mixing packages
<SCHAPiE> i can imagine aiming for stability with non-font-packages, sure
<SCHAPiE> let's say, things that contain actual code
<SCHAPiE> but with regard to fonts, it makes no sense whatsoever to stick with an old version
<hateball> SCHAPiE: You can mail the mailing list and ask why it's not properly maintained I guess
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: if you need newer/older package versions play with another ubuntu version, i see 18.04 got a newer one
<SCHAPiE> emoji developments are speeding up, and this package here is lagging behind in a big way, in 17.10, the latest stable version
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: also have you tested this on an LTS version to compare?
<SCHAPiE> yeah, i saw that as well, but 18.04 isn't stable yet
<adrian_1908> Aren't colored emoji a feature of applications, rather than fonts?
<SCHAPiE> adrian_1908: nope, it's a font feature
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: can you recall wich version you had on arch?
<adrian_1908> SCHAPiE: do the fonts themselves container colored vector graphics, or how does it work?
<adrian_1908> *contain
<SCHAPiE> adrian_1908: https://unicode.org/emoji/charts/full-emoji-list.html
<adrian_1908> I always though that fonts are monochrome and clients replace codepoints with their own set of graphics.
<adrian_1908> *thought (tired, sorry)
<SCHAPiE> it's simple; on ArchLinux i can use a significantly large part of those; on Ubuntu, many are lacking and all of them are in black/white
<SCHAPiE> with the version from apt
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: you sure arch doesnt have an additional package installed or so that covers that?
<lotuspsychje> SCHAPiE: can you doublecheck apt-cache search fonts-noto to see?
<SCHAPiE> lotuspsychje: ah, i found the cause
<TsakNorris> I have verbatim usb-stick what has write protection. How i can format it? mount and df shows path for it, but fdisk and gparted can't find it because its secured some how
<SCHAPiE> 17.10 still lacks cairo >1.15.8 and fontconfig >2.12.5
<SCHAPiE> therefore it's impossible to do colour emoji
<SCHAPiE> thanks lotuspsychje, for convincing me to search better :p
<lotuspsychje> !yay | SCHAPiE
<ubottu> SCHAPiE: Glad you made it! :-)
<SCHAPiE> lotuspsychje: still does not change my feelings i have towards not being able to use proper emoji in 17.10... but oh well, it is what it is.
<SCHAPiE> i use emoji in my i3status/i3bar to function as icons/pictograms
<mitmf> Connection reset by 192.168.8.44 port 22  <———— what is problem?
<TsakNorris> i have this same problem. some how verbatim has secured it. there isn't anything inside i just want to format it to be normal stick.
<TsakNorris> https://askubuntu.com/questions/457081/how-can-i-use-a-verbatim-securengo-usb-key
<Rockwood> internet breaking after few mints
<Rockwood> i am facing internet disconnection issue on my ubuntu.
<Younder> Then how are you herse?
<Younder> here
<lotuspsychje> !details | Rockwood
<ubottu> Rockwood: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog when plug out/plug in your usb, to see whats going on?
<mitmf> Connection reset by 192.168.8.44 port 22  <———— what is problem?
<alocer> gvfs-monitor lotuspsychje
<TsakNorris> lotuspsychje: this is tricky usb thing from verbatim i have to say. Yes i can see how linux will mount it to /dev/r1 but i can't do anything to it
<lotuspsychje> mitmf: we cant guess symptons without all details
<lotuspsychje> alocer: ?
<mitmf> you means that you are starter?
<mitmf> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> mitmf: it means, we dont know what you are doing, on wich ubuntu version,details please
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: no write protection switch on the device?
<TsakNorris> lotuspsychje: nope, no physical switch.
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: what does the tail say?
<TsakNorris> lotuspsychje: when i mount it gparted or fdisk can't find it.
<TsakNorris> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26163214/
<hateball> googling suggests it has some annoying firmware to handle that stuff, and that it's less of a headache to simple replace the device
<Younder> hateball, bullshit
<lotuspsychje> Younder: keep language polite here please
<hateball> Younder: That's nice
<TsakNorris> lotuspsychje: Dec 11 14:30:16 boss udisksd[3212]: Mounted /dev/sr1 at /media/boss/SECUREDATAUSB on behalf of uid 1001
<lotuspsychje> Younder: this channel is not used for discussion with other volunteers, if you have an idea to help, please reply to the asker
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: i think what hateball suggest will be the end of it, cant find more usefull neither
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: perhaps this tool from win or wine? http://u3-tool.sourceforge.net/
<TsakNorris> lotuspsychje: hmmm i tested that already :Error opening device: Read-only file system
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: yeah ive seen errors pass on this tool also
<TsakNorris> lotuspsychje: ok it's only 4GB stick. i will give this back to that guy. Can't help with it. i have more important work now :D but first coffee. Thank you anyway.
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: no sweat mate
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: i also reccomend the ##hardware channel and perhaps email verbatim for usefull format tool?
<Rockwood> my ubuntu's internet connection making problem for me
<Rockwood> it is disconnecting automatically in ubuntu but working fine windows
<Rockwood> what should be cause of this
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: we cant help you without details mate: ubuntu version, wifi chipset? kernel version?
<Rockwood> ping fine every time, just browsing stops
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<Rockwood> i have ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi lotus how you doing ?
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: fully up to date?
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: sudo lshw -C network for wifi chipset
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: updated yes
<Rockwood> lshw
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: hardware lister (lshw) - B.02.17
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: hastebin.com the output of : sudo lshw -C network
<Rockwood> okay
<Rockwood> https://hastebin.com/conodiwefi.sql lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: not good mate, you need type the exact command, not just lshw
<Rockwood> okay
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: https://hastebin.com/ahilasivax.coffeescript
<Rockwood> hope right this time
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: yes good now, driver loaded okay...
<Rockwood> now ?
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: lsb_release -a shows wich ubuntu version?
<Rockwood> okay
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: https://hastebin.com/negihereyi.css
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: also looks good
<Rockwood> anymore maybe cause ?
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: i have to do dinner now, try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and switch OFF/ON your wifi please and hastebin all output
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: i read you bit later ok
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: if you dont mind
<Rockwood> you are from where ?
<Rockwood> i think we have almost same timezone
<Rockwood> -f /var/log/syslog  only
<Rockwood> https://hastebin.com/acabuboceg.pl lotuspsychje
<Rockwood> how to clear temp files in ubuntu ?
<Rockwood> cya friends
<Rockwood> i think help possibilities are less here
<akik> Rockwood: if you want to clear tmp files, look into /tmp and $HOME/.cache for them
<cedra> hello
<cedra> Is the 16.04 Release.gpg key expired
<akik> Rockwood: also the browser cache files will be in your home dir
<Rockwood> akik even my hexchat stops not only browser
<cedra> W: Failed to fetch http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/jgeboski/xUbuntu_16.04/./Release.gpg  The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1506804343
<alkisg> cedra: Ubuntu is not related to opensuse, so you're using something that people here don't even know what it is
<acresearch> people i have a question, i have a python script on my github, is there a way to run it from github instead of downloading it then running it?
<lapisdecor> acresearch, not that I know
<acresearch> lapisdecor: isn't there a curl command or something?
<lapisdecor> acresearch, I think curl downloads the file, type man curl on a terminal
<acresearch> lapisdecor: i see
<Chryzo> Good morning,
<Chryzo> I,ve been trying to split a csv file so that the first column value gets outputed in a file named based on the second value. I have been using: cat GeoIPCustom.csv | awk -F',' '{ print $1 >> $2".subnets" }'
<Chryzo> issue is that I get bad characters in my $2 var and the filenames end being like this: VN?.subnets and fails midway
<Chryzo> How do I stri pthat character from my variable?
<ian5v> hiya. i'd like to change an interface's mac address without taking down the interface. is this possible?
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | not sure for the down part
<ubottu> not sure for the down part: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-5.3 (artful), package size 186 kB, installed size 677 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> ian5v: ^
<ian5v> macchanger afaict requires knocking the interface down
<ian5v> been playing with it a bit
<lotuspsychje> ian5v: perhaps the ##networking guys might know of such a linux tool?
<ian5v> i'll give em a shot!
<alkisg> Chryzo: is this a utf8 issue? How did that character get there?
<alkisg> Chryzo: what happens if you just print $2 to stdout, is that character there?
<Chryzo> alkisg, I think it is the line return from the CSV file. If i just pring to stdout, the character is not there
<alkisg> Chryzo: what's the output of `file your-file.csv`? Does it say it has windows line endings?
<Chryzo> GeoIPCustom.csv: UTF-8 Unicode (with BOM) text, with CRLF line terminators
<alkisg> Right, it's a windows file
<alkisg> Save it with normal, linux endings
<Chryzo> k, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ian5v via ##networking
<ubottu> ian5v via ##networking: Glad you made it! :-)
<LilleCarl> Can anyone explain why this part of interfaces config doesn't add the routes i'm asking it to add? https://gist.github.com/Lillecarl/d152e0f93405005ea2fd451f33645968
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | LilleCarl
<ubottu> LilleCarl: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<daniel331> hi all. How do I enable my laptop's built-in keyboard? atm it thinks its in tablet mode and I can't type anything!!
<LilleCarl> @lotuspsychje Didn't know ##networking was an Ubuntu channel sorry =)
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: wich laptop is this?
<lotuspsychje> LilleCarl: are you on ubuntu?
<LilleCarl> The machine having trouble is Ubuntu 16.04
<LilleCarl> If that's what you're asking :)
<daniel331> <lotuspsychje>: its an HP Spectre 360. good laptop otherwise.
<lotuspsychje> LilleCarl: okay
<lotuspsychje> LilleCarl: desktop or server?
<LilleCarl> @lotuspsychje Server
<lotuspsychje> LilleCarl: you might wanan check #ubuntu-server they are used to it there
<LilleCarl> Oh thanks
<lotuspsychje> np
<LilleCarl> I'm guessing it'll be a crosspost if i ask there too? Haha
<alkisg> LilleCarl: it's ok if you do it when explicitly requested to ask elsewhere :)
<LilleCarl> N1, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: some forums mentioning open/close lid brings keyboard back, can you try this for me?
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: also try the rotate, to see if it switched to tablet mode
<daniel331> <lotuspsychje> I've had this laptop for about 2 years and this problem happens regularly. Opening and closing the lid is what has fixed it for me in the past. Today no joy though and the problem remains no matter how many times I open/close the lid
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<daniel331> possibly some minor update has fucked things. I tried to run a screen rotation script and it said "Failed to change the screen configuration" when before I was able to rotate the screen fine
<daniel331> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: up to date system to 16.04.3?
<daniel331> yep
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: doesnt it rotate without the script?
<daniel331> <lotuspsychje>: no. the accelermoter has never been recognized by linux. :-(
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: this what i found: http://academic.bancey.com/hp-spectre-x360-keyboard-turning-off-problem-solved/
<daniel331> thank you
<daniel331> hmm thats a good theory actually and useful information. i bet it would have worked for me before and i wish i'd known that earlier. but today it isn't working. :-(
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: perhaps a hp manual download could be usefull?
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: i also wonder what your syslog would do on a tail -f /var/log/syslog when turning device and lid open/close?
<lotuspsychje> daniel331: maybe we dealing with a weird acpi and its working on windows?
<clab> Hello I'm having problem with xkbset to set the mouse keys, it always resets the setting
<GoldenHart> Hello
<dreadkopp> hey guys. xubuntu17.10 should run fine with Ryzen 1600X + GTX 1060, righty ?
<GoldenHart> Ubuntu 16.04 Issue. I have tried everything relating to my issue that I can find to this point. The other day I installed Oracle VirtualBox, and turned off my laptop after doing so. When it booted up again, the login screen froze and I have not been able to log in; this repeats each time I boot up.
<GoldenHart> Through recovery mode I uninstalled the virtualbox, but the problem persists
<alkisg> GoldenHart: which desktop environment?
<alkisg> Unity?
<bender|> Hey guys
<GoldenHart> All I did, when I installed Ubuntu, was just get plain Ubuntu. I had no knowledge to do anything else. Desktop environment is foreign to me
<bender|> So I installed Ubuntu 16.04 on an old machine (Core 2 Duo, 5 G RAM, Intel G45/43 chipset), I’m currently running GNOME on it, and it seems rather laggy. Animations are really awkward. Any suggestions?
<tonyt> bender do you have amd or nvidia's own video driver installed?
<tonyt> or intel. what ever video card you are using
<bender|> Well I tried looking into the proprietary Drivers section
<bender|> It says it’s using Intel microcode
<bender|> This thing doesn’t have a discrete GPU
<tonyt> oh ok. that is the only thing i can htink of
<tonyt> *think
<GoldenHart> Anybody got any ideas for me? :3
<bender|> Is it expected on G45/43? I ran Windows 10 on this system without any UI-associated lag, although I had to separately install graphics drivers
<adamdelinux> bender| If it's an old machine, have you considered using Lubuntu? Much lighter than the full version.
<bender|> glxgears also gives an average of 61 FPS
<bender|> adamdelinux: I’m not using Unity, is GNOME a problem?
<adamdelinux> bender| GNOME version 3 is a bit heavier, I think, but that's all I can think of.
<GoldenHart> Ubuntu 16.04 Issue. I have tried everything relating to my issue that I can find to this point. The other day I installed Oracle VirtualBox, and turned off my laptop after doing so. When it booted up again, the login screen froze and I have not been able to log in; this repeats each time I boot up. Any help? VB was uninstalled and the problem persists.
<bender|> GoldenHart: I’m doing the same thing man. Hunting for the ideal desktop environment
<GoldenHart> I'm just trying to get to my desktop...lol
<GoldenHart> A bit different
<adamdelinux> GoldenHart Do you have a live boot disk?
<bender|> GoldenHart: Hm? Did you mean to say you uninstalled VirtualBox and then reinstalled it and tried to log in through the same system (as in the same VDI/VHD file)?
<bender|> Wait. Are you running Ubuntu natively or inside VBox?
<GoldenHart> No, VB is uninstalled now. Uninstalled through recovery mode console
<GoldenHart> Natively
<GoldenHart> And live boot disk no I don't have
<akik> bender|: mate desktop is much lighter on the system resources
<bender|> Thanks I’ll look into that.
<akik> bender|: and the lightest of ubuntu flavours, lubuntu
<adamdelinux> GoldenHart If you can get a copy of your OS onto a flash drive or CD, you can boot into it and do a live session.  Then you can at least access your files and back them up while you do repairs.
<adamdelinux> akik Using MATE myself... very good.
<bender|> If you have an additional USB and a PC, you can create a recovery/install disc yourself
<GoldenHart> So, to search up how to do that on google, what would be my general search phrases?
<GoldenHart> And no, all I have is a tablet at this point, outside of the laptop that is not working
<adamdelinux> Try "create ubuntu bootable usb"
<GoldenHart> Alright sir. Will try
<adamdelinux> GoldenHart Oh... sorry about your laptop.  You can also purchase a flash drive or CD with the OS online.  Might take a few days to get it in the mail.
<bender|> Hm, can you access the command line at least?
<adamdelinux> GoldenHart https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1206
<bender|> You did say you were able to uninstall VBox?
<GoldenHart> Recovery mode allows me to do so
<purplepotato> hoofdletterirchexchat
<adamdelinux> purplepotato ??
<GoldenHart> bender| yes I can
<mmturk> any idea why mpv doesn't draw borders on ubuntu-desktop 17.10?
<mmturk> i also can't see the controls (forward, pause etc.)
<arvin_> grab the gnome-mpv package (sudo apt install gnome-mpv) for a nice frontend to it
<mmturk> well i don't need/want a frontend
<arvin_> i don't understand your issue
<arvin_> either, $ mpv your-video-file
<arvin_> or grab gnome-mpv
<mmturk> see the screenshot: https://image.ibb.co/hbjLNw/Screenshot_from_2017_12_11_20_49_34.png
<PTNapivoski> Why not VLC?
<theoceaniscool> Sometimes I have to do network testing, and I change manually my ip with "ip addr add", but after some time, the interface looses its IP, how do I prevent that?
<oerheks> "i don't want a front-end"..  if you drop a movie on it, you have controls
<PTNapivoski> K...
<ioria> mmturk, i think it's a  wayland thing
<lordcirth_work> theoceaniscool, probably network manager is changing it.
<mmturk> ioria, thanks for pointing that out, using "opengl-backend=x11" fixes the problem
<ioria> mmturk, yeah, i was posting to you that : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/mpv
<lordcirth_work> theoceaniscool, you could disable network manager and configure your normal network in /etc/network/interfaces.
<theoceaniscool> lordcirth_work, It was my first idea, but I want my wifi adapter to be managed by NetworkManager
<ioria> mmturk, this exactly : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/mpv#In_GNOME_Wayland
<lordcirth_work> theoceaniscool, I'm pretty sure there's a way to blacklist a specific interface in network manager
<theoceaniscool> lordcirth_work, I'm searching
<theoceaniscool> https://askubuntu.com/questions/21914/how-can-i-make-networkmanager-ignore-my-wireless-card, in case anyone else needs it
<oerheks> ioria, on 17.04 mpv shown no controls either, unless you drop a movie into it
<oerheks> gnome-mpv fixes that
<ioria> oerheks, ok
<theoceaniscool> lordcirth_work, Thanks, it works perfectly
<lordcirth_work> theoceaniscool, good.
<clab> hello can anyone help me with a bug in xkbset?
<oerheks> clab, just ask, wait an see, and show us the bug report perhaps?
<clab> oerheks, the config always reset
<clab> I use mouse keys with xkbset config
<clab> earch on google and I don't have success, I think I'll have to configure it manually
<clab> I just want to know where is hahah
<megmanx9> hi
<megmanx9> i need to make my own proxy server and make anyone at www go from it i install squid and make my squid online via ngrok but i don't know if i should make some config to make all things work
<Popzi> any ideas on why i can run a service as sudo and it works, but not as root/systemd boot
<lordcirth_work> Popzi, what service, and any error message when you try?
<Popzi> lordcirth_work: https://bpaste.net/show/c0a974a7d876 :P
<Popzi> works fine if i run it as another user as sudo, but not root :\
<EriC^^> Popzi: the environment must be different
<lordcirth_work> Popzi, it doesn't work when su'ing to root after boot?
<lordcirth_work> Popzi, looks like you should ask the author about it, though.
<Popzi> lordcirth_work: correct, doesnt work as root / systemd (am trying to get it to start on boot), but works for a sudo user
<EriC^^> Popzi: does it work for sudo -H command_here ?
<Popzi> EriC^^: for user or root?
<EriC^^> or sudo -i command_here ?
<EriC^^> user
<EriC^^> try sudo -i command_here
<Popzi> EriC^^: -H fails for user
<EriC^^> Popzi: it must expect that $HOME is set to your username's home then
<Popzi> oh hang on it's decided it now wants to fail for user entirely if sudo'ing
<Popzi> -H or -i must've done something
<Popzi> EriC^^: I'll look into homes :P thanks
<Popzi> EriC^^: actually, it does depend on the usb drive being mounted, in order to read a config file on it, perhaps this may be the issue
<EriC^^> Popzi: try in the systemd file ExecStart=/bin/bash -c 'HOME=/home/user ExecStart=/bin/uwsgi --ini /home/user/EXHDD_NTFS/PlexDownloader/config/config.ini'
<EriC^^> typo, ExecStart=/bin/bash -c 'HOME=/home/user /bin/uwsgi --ini /home/user/EXHDD_NTFS/PlexDownloader/config/config.ini'
<Popzi> righto
<Popzi> nice idea
<EriC^^> Popzi: same for ExecStop=/bin/bash -c 'HOME=/home/user /bin/uwsgi --stop /run/uwsgi-emperor.pid'
<EriC^^> Popzi: do you need plex to run as root btw?
<Popzi> no I've not sorted plex out yet :P
<EriC^^> maybe you have to let it run as your user or something, better consult the docs on these kind of stuff
<Popzi> mm same error even with bash
<Popzi> uwsgi is horrible
<EriC^^> Popzi: https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200288586-Installation
<EriC^^> what's that
<Popzi> EriC^^: none of this is plex related yet :P
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> you know the drill :P
<EriC^^> what is uwsgi anyways?
<Popzi> part of a webserver stack, im using it to run a python framework (Flask) as a website - http://uwsgi-docs.readthedocs.io/ documentation goes on for lightyears
<Popzi> a very annoying and buggy program to deal with, nightmare
<EriC^^> how did you install it? ubuntu repos?
<Popzi> yea
<Popzi> well
<Popzi> installing it is a mess it's self.
<Popzi> installed it through pip, installed through repo's, and installed python plugins to get it to somewhat work, it took me all day to just get it to work with python (like it's supposed to.)
<Popzi> i might try and see if i can just get it to launch on boot via upstart instead :\
<EriC^^> did you try journalctl -xn ?
<Popzi> EriC^^: it has nothing related to the service in it lol
<Popzi> imma try copying my works uwsgi service actually, that uses a different exec command
<maestrojed> I've asked about this in #linux a few weeks ago. If I am annoying just tell me, but I am still stuck. I use vagrant and my VM's OS is Ubuntu14. Some directories/files are being treated as if they do not exist. But they do. Assume a problematic directory modules/taxonomy/. if I list the parent directory, "ls -al modules/", that problematic directory does not appear in the list, as if it is missing. But if I list the actual problematic
<maestrojed>  directory, "ls -al modules/taxonomy/" it and its contents are listed, as if they exist. Example: https://gist.github.com/maestrojed/4b784672b1b79dd3268c7da5b394e927
<lordcirth_work> maestrojed, is there any bind mounting / autofs / anything funny like that?
<alkisg> Maybe run an offline fsck? :)
<maestrojed> lordcirth_work maybe! Getting a little outside my knowledge zone. But these ubuntu boxes are running in vagrant. The directories or files affected have so far always been in the vagrant_synced_folders path. So a path shared between guest and host.
<maestrojed> when I look at the files on the host machine, they look normal and can be listed on the CLI. The host machine is OSX
<lordcirth_work> maestrojed, It's possible the syncing is buggy
<maestrojed> These files are also version controlled with Git which shows no changes.
<alkisg> What's the file system that's reported inside the VM?
<alkisg> Is it ext4?
<maestrojed> lordcirth_work yeah, It is quite the coincidence. But once that VM is running, seems I should be able to solve this from a Linux POV? no?
<maestrojed> alkisg let me check
<lordcirth_work> maestrojed, is vagrant mounting the host folder in, or just copying at startup?
<maestrojed> alkisg  I believe its NTS
<maestrojed> lordcirth_work I believe mounting, as typically changes made in one system are realized in the other
<lordcirth_work> maestrojed, yeah, I bet that's the problem.  Did you mean NTFS?
<maestrojed> I have tried so much, I am not sure if its worth listing the stuff. But I can move, remove, touch, edit, change permissions, ownership, etc. on these files. But they still behave this odd way.
<lordcirth_work> maestrojed, and if you copy the whole tree somewhere local in the VM, does it behave properly there?
<maestrojed> lordcirth_work This is how I determined NTS https://gist.github.com/maestrojed/30fa7c9299e7721296e97825467ab4fb
<maestrojed> lordcirth_work  I will try!
<lordcirth_work> thats NFS
<maestrojed> So sorry!
<torontoyes> does anyone know how to prepare the windows image to work with MAAS?  is there any documentation for this?  I don't really see much
<maestrojed> Ok, I copied the entire tree. That problematic directory was not copied.
<maestrojed> FYI, I can copy the problematic directory specifically. "cp -Rf /var/www/docroot/modules/taxonomy/ ~/debug/". The directory is copied and I can list it at its new location.
<Popzi> EriC^^: lol, fixed it, made a bash script to wait 30 secs, and run a systemctl start command as the 'user' user, and just added that to run on a @reboot cron for either user since the script works on both... hacky fixes ftw
<EriC^^> :D
<torontoyes> join #juju
<erdave> Hello, I have installed postgresql 9.4 from snap, but I don't know how to execute it. It drops the following error:
<erdave> createdb: could not connect to database template1: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
<erdave> 	Is the server running locally and accepting
<erdave> 	connections on Unix domain socket "/tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<snkcld> where would i find the wayland logs?
<DeeJayTwo> Hi, I have an strange issue... as soon as I'm connecting a storage device to any of my USB ports, my wireless mouse and keyboards aren't working anymore.
<DeeJayTwo> Hmm... I think I've found the reason for my problem...: http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/whitepapers/327216.pdf
<DeeJayTwo> USB3 is leaking RF in 2.4 Ghz and breaks communications between my usb antenna and my keyboard/mouse...
<tubal> Hello. I'm trying to figure out the following... it has worked before. ...
<tubal> echo 7 | sudo tee  > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<tubal> bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: Permission denied
<tubal> D'oh! Just saw it... the errant > . Duh.
<tubal> Anyway, as you might have guessed, I'm having trouble getting backlight to work properly with 27.20/Gnome. Up to 17.04, backlight-vendor in grub.conf worked. not anymore. Booting with "acpi_osi=" gets backlight to respond to the kb, but not to gui controls. Does anyone  know any other approaches?
<tubal> s/27.20/17.10/
<TJ-> tubal: what's in the sysfs nodes for class/backlight/
<tubal> TJ: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26166117/
<TJ-> tubal: do both allow you to control the brightness manually?
<tubal> TJ: By manually, do you mean with the kb buttons?
<TJ-> tubal: no, by echoing the value to the brightness node
<tubal> Only backlight=vendor did so. Current boot, with acpi=osi, I have the kb, but not the fs.
<tubal> Neither allowed for gui controls.
<TJ-> tubal: you can test with something similar to: echo 6 | sudo dd of=/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<TJ-> tubal: you can get the maximum allowed value with cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<snkcld> im on ubuntu 17.10, and id like to disable "tap to click", but it doesnt show up under the "mouse and touchpad" settings
<TJ-> tubal: if one of the nodes under class/backlight does NOT change the backlight my guess would be the GUI has bound to that one
<tubal> TJ: The dd line had no effect. So, by the logic of your last line, you're saying the GUI controls should respond to /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video_0 ?
<TJ-> tubal: my hypothesis is that one of those two backlight device nodes doesn't actually work, but the GUI has found it first and bound to it
<TJ-> tubal: if you can't change the brightness using  acpi_video/brightness but can using intel_backlight/brightness, it would suggest the GUI is trying to use acpi_video0
<tubal> echo 300 | sudo dd of=/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<tubal> That line did what you'd expect.
<tubal> So, your hypothesis is the GUI is trying acpi_video0. So, based on that, how do I get it to actually do so?
<soee> if i reinstall system without formatting / partition than all mysql databases or data under /var/www will be lost ?
<PTNapivoski> srgjames: Difference of microtime in the beggining and at the end o script?
<PTNapivoski> oops...
<TJ-> tubal: what's on the kernel command-line? do you also have acpi_backlight=vendor ?
<pointydrip> Hello I am having trouble repairing grub from a live usb
<pointydrip> am I at the right channel for help?
<p0a> Hello I've removed firefox with apt-remove but I still get updates on language packs & chromium stuff. How can I completely remove the firefox virus from my system?
<pointydrip> I am on natty and tried using boot repair from a live USB but I got an error, I am now on chroot to sda1 but it says grub-pc has not installation candidate and unable to locate package grub-common
<pointydrip> I'm stuck with no bootloader....
<adrian_1908> p0a: try `sudo apt purge firefox && sudo apt autoremove`
<macgeek312> I have a weird question...is there a way to move /run off of tmpfs and have it just be a normal directory?
<macgeek312> I haven't been able to figure out where it even gets mounted to adjust the size or anything
<p0a> adrian_1908: what's autoremove?
<p0a> adrian_1908: It's going to remove a bunch of linux-headers* and linux-image* files
<adrian_1908> p0a: it removes old dependencies that are no longer needed, among them packages that came in with now-uninstalled software.
<p0a> adrian_1908: well that's a whole GB of data! nice
<p0a> adrian_1908: thank you
<adrian_1908> p0a: Since you say you're still getting updates for stuff you don't want, that might be an option. Otherwise, nothing from firefox should "stick around".
<adrian_1908> np
<pointydrip> Is anyone able to help me get my bootloader back?
<p0a> yeah I get language packs and ffmpeg stuff for chromium
<tomreyn> !natty | pointydrip
<ubottu> pointydrip: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see https://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<p0a> anyhow we'll see now
<pointydrip> tomreyn: ya I know... but I need to retreive stuff from it
<tomreyn> you'd better just backup and reinstall
<tubal> TJ: "acpi_osi="
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | pointydrip
<ubottu> pointydrip: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> pointydrip: ^ this is the other option, but i guess with a system that opuutdated, a reinstall is a *much* better option.
<tubal> FYI: Anyone having trouble running gufw, gparted or other GUI apps requiring  root privs, see fix at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backintime/+bug/1713313/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1713313 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "Unable to launch pkexec'ed applications on Wayland session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pointydrip> I'll try to reinstall ...and come back if I can't get anything off it
<tomreyn> pointydrip: so just boot from some live media, mount the file systems of the old installation, backup data, install current ubuntu, restore data
<pointydrip> tomreyn: K thx I'll try that
<TJ-> tubal: you should have/try acpi_backlight=vendor in addition to any acpi_osi= options
<tubal> TJ: So, *both*? I will try  that.
<TJ-> tubal: they're entirely different options
<tubal> TJ: Got it. :) Thanks. Will report back when I reboot.
<CarlFK> how do I zero out grub so I can verify that my installer is installing it? (3 drives, sda,b,c are moving around on me...)
<CarlFK>  something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bc=100
<CarlFK> it's ok if I break the partition table and everything else too
<pavlos> CarlFK: I think you need to write 512 bytes
<TJ-> CarlFK: Depends on whether its BIOS or UEFI, and whether the disk label is MBR or GPT
<CarlFK> TJ-: bios.  not sure the 2nd - how about i do both?
<TJ-> CarlFK: if you're wanting to zap the MBR boot-strap then something like  "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdZ bs=442 count=1"
<CarlFK> automated install should rebuild from whatever broken state things are in
<gsilvapt> Hello all. A friend of my who hasn't updated his personal wiki page since 2014. He wants to update it now but it says page immutable for him but I can edit it. Any suggestions about what is happening here=
<gsilvapt> s/=/?
<TJ-> CarlFK: if it's GPT the GRUB core image will be in a small BIOS Boot Partition (around 1MB size, which gdisk etc shows as type EF02)
<CarlFK> gsilvapt: if you dont' hear anything here,  try /j #launchpad (probably not the right place, but maybe closer)
<gsilvapt> Thanks, CarlFK
<pavlos> gsilvapt: my page reads immutable but after I login with my lp account, I can edit my page. Could your friend do the same?
<gsilvapt> pavlos, he is logged in. All pages display as immutable
<TJ-> gsilvapt: has he logged in afresh or relying on a stored cookie from a previous session?
<gsilvapt> TJ-, he also cleaned cookies before experiencing this issue and still maintained.
<TJ-> gsilvapt: maybe the browser is blocking some resources?
<gsilvapt> I have no idea. He was inactive for 3 years, I thought that was somehow relate
<gsilvapt> d*
<pavlos> gsilvapt: check that his LP account is ok, then he should be able to edit
<gsilvapt> pavlos, please tell me if there's anything out place as I am not seeing what: https://launchpad.net/~tiagopolicarpo
<TJ-> gsilvapt: can he see his user account preferences in the Wiki?
<gsilvapt> Yes, he does
<pavlos> gsilvapt: looks good
<gsilvapt> Everything seems in place, I can't understand what is going on
<TJ-> gsilvapt: do you/he have ubuntu-wiki-editors membership?
<gsilvapt> TJ-, he doesn't nor I didn't
<gsilvapt> And I can edit pretty much all wiki pages, lol x)
<TJ-> gsilvapt: are you an Ubuntu member?
<gsilvapt> I am, he isn't
<gsilvapt> Well, he was a long time ago
<gsilvapt> But you don't need membership to edit Wiki Pages
<CarlFK> this will work, but is there a better way?  like some  /sys/proc list of block devices?
<TJ-> gsilvapt: I think you do now, due to the spam. Check in #canonical-admin
<TJ-> gsilvapt: his page is immutable to me also
<gsilvapt> TJ-, you are not a member?
<TJ-> gsilvapt: correct
<gsilvapt> Hum, ok, I see. That's consistent than
<TJ-> gsilvapt: according to this its the ubuntu-wiki-editor membership requirement: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership#Create_a_Wiki_page
<CarlFK> gsilvapt: my wiki page is also Immutable - huh.
<gsilvapt> Well, I asked him to join this team and see what goes from there
<gsilvapt> Thanks for the help anyways, CarlFK and TJ-
#ubuntu 2017-12-12
<tubal> TJ: So I just rebooted with the two parameters we discussed. Same outcome, though: no GUI controls.
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Is it possible to read a pipe and save it to a file ?
<V7> I.e. "while [ 1 ]; do cat ~/myfifo 2>&1 | tee file.txt done" appends to a file
<V7> but why ?
<V7> Anyone ?
<rolandbeowulf> Doesnt append on my end, actually overwrites
<rolandbeowulf> That command at least
<rolandbeowulf> you'd append the output of that command by making it tee -a
<rolandbeowulf> if that's what you're asking
<rolandbeowulf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/420981/how-do-i-save-terminal-output-to-a-file
<rolandbeowulf> Second response has a table of outputs you might find useful
<mentalita> can we all please file a bug in thunar?
<Sean_McG> hi, is here a good channel to ask about compiling a kernel?
<Sean_McG> I'm having trouble getting a kernel build to complete, even when using the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<OrthoCube> Hello. I'm sorry, I need help setting up the NVidia drivers. At first, I chose the proprietary driver, and restarted (Secure Boot is, of course, off). It works fine, Minecraft reports that it's running on the NVidia 940MX. But since this is a laptop, I opened nvidia-settings and on NVidia PRIME, I chose the integrated Intel HD graphics and restarted. No problems so far--until I wanted to activate the NVidia graphics again. Clicking on the NVidia X
<OrthoCube> Server Settings does nothing, while nvidia-settings says: "ERROR: Unable to find display on any available system". I have researched on this. It seems I'm on Wayland, but that shouldn't matter as it seems the latest NVidia drivers support Wayland. Also, the search results I get just point me to the Arch Linux wiki which doesn't tell how to solve this problem. Can anyone please help me, or at least point me to the right direction?
<OrthoCube> Ubuntu 17.10 65-bit
<OrthoCube> *64 LOL
<OrthoCube> Intel Core i5-7200U, 4GB RAM, NVidia GeForce 940MX, 1920x1080.
<OrthoCube> Sorry. Internet problems.
<Bashing-om> OrthoCube: As I understand it . wayland has growing problems with nvidia drivers . what results when you boot up in the Xorg session ?
<Pilfers> help
<Pilfers> touchpad wont disable in touchpad-indicator
<Pilfers> keeps coming back on
<Pilfers> sometimes it works
<Pilfers> most of the time it doesnt
<Pilfers> any ideas?
<OrthoCube> Bashing-om, I'm very sorry, can you please tell me how to do that?
<Bashing-om> OrthoCube: In the login box . I expect when you clik on the idon there to be a drop down to select the Xorg session .
<Bashing-om> icon*
<OrthoCube> I may be a programmer, but I'm still pretty new to Linux. I have used it on an off more than 7 years (since 10.10) but I never used it for more than a week, so if I appear cluless, I'm sorry, because that's what I am XD Trying my best to learn, though. Thanks, I'll try :)
<Bashing-om> Orphis: No shame .. We were all new at one time .. 'buntu is a constant process in learning .
<mentalita> can we all please file a bug in thunar? this is insane, this needs to be better
<OrthoCube> Thanks, Bashing-om, nvidia-settings GUI appeared, allowing me to choose the GPU to run on. I'll try to activate the NVidia one.
<Bashing-om> Orphis: K .. We here here to help . Try and see what works . Be aware 17.10 is a radical change from prior releases .
<OrthoCube> OMG I thought I won't be able to log in ever again XD Chose the NVidia GPU on nvidia-settings, logged out and back in, but the screen just turns black for a second, then shows the log-in screen again XD
<Bashing-om> Orphis: Then all is now good ? No issue ?
<OrthoCube> Fortunately, a restart let me log back in, and it seems I'm running on the discrete GPU right now... Hopefully switching it back to the integrated intel GPU works... *crosses fingers*
<OrthoCube> Okay, I was able to choose the integrated Intel graphics, although I had to *restart*, not log-out/log-in, since logging out then in reveals the same problem of not being able to log in. I'm fine with that, since restarts are fast on GNU/Linux, compared to where I came from LOL Thanks, Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> OrthoCube: :) .. Keep in mind that if there are issues, see if they persist in the Xorg session . Then we can point fingers at wayland and go to work on wayland interfacing .
<OrthoCube> Well, I can't activate the NVidia GPU itself in Wayland, so I guess that's a problem XD For me, as long as X11 works, I don't really have any complaints.
<OrthoCube> I really just need to stop using Windows once and for all.
<Bashing-om> OrthoCube: Ho kay .. give it some time and wayland will grow up . Growing pains :)
<OrthoCube> I will never say Windows sucks, but the way it works is so unoptimized. I'll use Linux if it means my hard disk won't be on 100% utilization while reading at 0.1MBPS (unlike some OS out there... LOL )
<OrthoCube> Yep, I mean, I'm a programmer myself (or at least an aspiring one--I have never worked as a programmer, but that's what I plan to be soon. I know how hard developing software is, and I really appreciate the efforts the community does to improve GNU/Linux for all of us users.
<Bashing-om> OrthoCube: .... :) .. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic . Here is stricly support for the operating system .
<truexfan81> whats the best way to restart xvnc on 14.04?
<PlainDave> I am trying to reinstall Ubuntu, but this time I want to install the 32-bit version, and I have a 64-bit computer. My current version of Ubuntu 16.04 doesn't recognize the thumbdrive. Is it possible to install a 32-bit version of Ubuntu on a 64-bit computer?
<NegativeFlare> PlainDave: yes, I wouldn't recommend it. But yes you can.
<rfleming> PlainDave: any particular reason you wish to use 32 bit?
<PlainDave> NegativeFlare, okay thanks.
<NegativeFlare> np
<PlainDave> rfleming, The 64-bit version freezes once a day or so, so I thought the 32-bit would run smoother on my weak ass computer. lol
<rfleming> PlainDave: honestly, it shouldn't make a difference.
<rfleming> (in terms of utilization)
<PlainDave> Oh okay
<rfleming> PlainDave: how much memory do you have?
<PlainDave> I have 4GB RAM and a core i3 cpu
<rfleming> PlainDave: what are you attempting to run that causes it to freeze?
<rfleming> are you using specialized video drivers? non-standard software packages?
<PlainDave> I don't know about the video drivers. Is there a terminal command that will tell me?
<PlainDave> oh, sorry. rfleming I should've mentioned your name
<PlainDave> crap. I forgot to mention that I'm currently running Ubuntu MATE instead of regular Ubuntu.
<rfleming> PlainDave: no worries... lshw -c video
<PlainDave> oh cool thanks
<rfleming> specifically in the configuration section
<rfleming> will say driver=
<PlainDave> okay
<Shawn|i7-720QM> howdy
<Shawn|i7-720QM> why does ubuntu server hide system files in cli by default?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> after a fresh install
<rfleming> Shawn|i7-720QM: could you give an example?
<rfleming> Shawn|i7-720QM: there are hidden files with Ubuntu, just like Windows.  You can view them using la -a
<Shawn|i7-720QM> is there a command to enable permanent view?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> for cli?
<rfleming> on a server, there should be only 3 files in your home folder, a .profile, a .bash_rc and a .bash_history
<rfleming> Shawn|i7-720QM: yes, you can look in .bash_rc and set an alias that will always use -a
<rfleming> there already is a commented out example in the file
<Shawn|i7-720QM> why is it not hidden in a full ubuntu distro?
<rfleming> it is
<Mr_Cyclops> Shawn|i7-720QM, true as rfleming said, it is hidden, since hidden files start with a dot (.) ... but it still shows in the output of ls -l ... since the default bash profile is pre-set with an alias
<Mr_Cyclops> check the output of "alias ls"
<Mr_Cyclops> to use a command without any set alias run it with a backslash in the beginning .... e.g. \ls
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I have been using ls -a
<Mr_Cyclops> That will ignore all aliases
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I'm used to lubuntu, they dont hide it in that
<Mr_Cyclops> Well then -a will definitely show the hidden files, cause that is what it is supposed to be
<Mr_Cyclops> aah i see :)
<Mr_Cyclops> yeah well, diff distros/DEs, different aliases set up by default
<rfleming> Shawn|i7-720QM: there are so many superfluous files that keeping them hidden is helpful.
<rfleming> Shawn|i7-720QM: there's the use of aliases like la, and ll that help manage ls usage
<rfleming> alias la='ls -A'
<rfleming> alias ll='ls -la'
<pennTeller> Hi guys, anybody know of a good ubuntu program to invoice customers?
<rfleming> alias l='ls -CF'
<abomb> I need a program modified, willing to pay by the hour or split the potential rewards.  Program is gpu based bitcoin wallet generator from https://github.com/exploitagency/vanitygen-plus potential reward is the 55 bit btc puzzle transaction (.55 btc for opening the wallet, roughly $8k USD, which Ill split if it works)  Pm me if interested.
<Mr_Cyclops> abomb, this is not an advertising channel, but a support & discussion channel for ubuntu users
<abomb> Mr_Cyclops, sorry, just thinking some opensource devs might like some extra cash
<Mr_Cyclops> abomb, I can understand, but then  ... :) wrong place eventually
<abomb> Mr_Cyclops, do you know where would be some good places to ask?
<Ben64> theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mr_Cyclops> Ben64, thanks .. abomb there's your answer
<abomb> thanks Ben64 and Mr_Cyclops :)
<Mr_Cyclops> abomb, gluck
<Mr_Cyclops> <sleep is coming...>
<DF3D2> why would an nfs share w/ the same UID of 1000 on client/server show up with "owner" root:root on the client side instead of the correct user?
<DF3D2> bout to pull my hair out
<DF3D2> its really just one subfolder
<tezogmix> Will the ubuntu live usb allow me to temporarily install a small program under 200mb that I download via the included browser to test out?
<tezogmix> I wanted to do some speed tests with an OpenVPN-vpn application via the live usb.
<DF3D2> yeah if you got space
<DF3D2> i dont see why
<DF3D2> not
<tezogmix> Ok DF3D2 thanks, haven't tried but wanted to compare vpn speeds on ubuntu vs windows 7 (current system) - apparently, there's some issues on windows capping vpn speeds over 150 Mbps but not on linux.
<tezogmix> I ran a few openssl windows tests to check if the cpu was the bottleneck but it's not (i5)
<tezogmix> The VPN servers and my net connection off vpn can handle the higher speeds.
<tomreyn> peerings + transits can make a big impact at this bandwidth if you're pushing through the internet (i assume you do)
<DF3D2> re: my perms issue
<DF3D2> was zfs/nfs interaction heh.
<DF3D2> got it fixed it
<Shawn|i7-720QM> anyone know how to add a master key to apt with this? http://prntscr.com/hmb16i
<tezogmix> So on the ubuntu live usb webpage it shows the cluster size for rufus to be "4096bytes and default" - the latest linked rufus shows 8192bytes as default, all the other options from the ubuntu live usb guide appear to be the same from the dropdown menu and other checked options.
<DF3D2> Shawn|i7-720QM, terminal
<DF3D2> copy/paste that run as sudo
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I did
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I ran "wget -qO - https://apt.z.cash/zcash.asc | sudo apt-key add -"
<Shawn|i7-720QM> but without a fingerprint
<Shawn|i7-720QM> how do I add that fingerprint?
<DF3D2> paste the error
<tezogmix> what is the recommended download manager similar to windows internet download manager? uget ?
<tezogmix> I guess I will try that for the moment.
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Is it poissble to regex a mac address in string ?
<V7> I mean .... we have unfilltered mac address in string with command spaces i.e. so ... we need to get clean mac adress
<V7> address *
<V7> Is it possible in bash ?
<tatertots> V7: there's a whole IRC channel dedicated to bash,php,mysql,apache,xampp,sendmail,html,java, and also online documentation and forums and blog sites and reddit's and sub reddits
<tatertots> V7: just FYI :)
<V7> Thank you tatertots
<superKiller> does anybody else have the problem that ubuntu mate 17.10, the touchpad right click is interpreted as a left click ?
<mr_lou> Linux Kernel 103 is still as buggy as the previous ones (since 98): My Blu-ray burner isn't detected anymore. Works fine in kernel 97 and previous.
<superKiller> even changing the orientation does not help
<alkisg> mr_lou: if one kernel works and the next doesn't, it's a regression, and you should report it initially in launchpad and if it's an upstream one, to the kernel.org bug tracker as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs#Reporting_Bugs_Upstream
<mr_lou> Hm..
<mr_lou> I find that process very complicated, and I have bad experience filing such things myself.
<mr_lou> Hm... "Ubuntu One"? I thought that closed long ago?
<alkisg> mr_lou: ok, just don't expect someone to fix it for you if you don't report it
<alkisg> If some other person is affected and files it, maybe it will
<alkisg> In general, upstream bug trackers respond very well
<mr_lou> alkisg, Well I can boot with kernel 97. Just trying to help out.
<alkisg> I didn't see Ubuntu One anywhere in that link
<mr_lou> Signing up at Launchpad: " I am a new Ubuntu One user"
<alkisg> mr_lou: sure, but mentioning it in a forum where noone maintains the kernel is no help at all
<alkisg> Ah, that's to login, when you want to file a bug report at launchpad you need to login first
<alkisg> And their login process was coupled with ubuntu one, and they didn't de-couple it yet
<mr_lou> hmkay
<mr_lou> So I'm here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<mr_lou> And I click "Report a bug", but is just taken to a 50 mile long text, rather than somewhere I can report a bug.
<alkisg> Did you start with "ubuntu-bug linux" as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs#Reporting_Bugs_Upstream says?
<mr_lou> Yes, tried that. But the initial popup doesn't seen to contain anything about what the bug is. Didn't wanna press Send.
<mr_lou> It's like you gotta be a whizkid to report bugs. I know from experience that I can easily spend half a day just trying to report this. And when/if I finally manage to do so, I will have selected or written something wrong in the report, rendering it invalid. I tried this when creating "tickets" for VLC. Never wasting my time like that again.
<mr_lou> There has to be some easier way of helping out.
<mr_lou> If not, then sorry, I can't help.
<alkisg> mr_lou: well, if you can't get involved with bug reporting, there's internationalization, helping people in trying out ubuntu, etc etc
<alkisg> No worries though not everyone is required to help
<mr_lou> I'm helping local people with Ubuntu.
<alkisg> Cool
<mr_lou> They're always impressed and surprised that something like this existed. Yes, everyone lives blindfolded it seems.
<mr_lou> They're also always veryh sceptical. :-> But that changes fast after trying it for a while.
<penguinator_> initiating launch sequence
<mr_lou> alkisg, Well, best I could do. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1737671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737671 in linux (Ubuntu) "Blu-ray burner no longer detected" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> mr_lou: seems fine, congrats :)
<mr_lou> Right. Party at my place in half an hour. Bring  your own beer.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: try to do a few steps tests now, and add it to your bug yourself
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: devs like that when your helping
<mr_lou> Steps tests?
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: yeah try different things
<mr_lou> Well I did already. I know that booting with Kernel 97 fixes my problem.
<mr_lou> So of course that's just what I do.
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: that indeed is already a big step
<mr_lou> I read that problems like this is usually related to kernel, so that's how I got the idea of trying to boot older kernels, and it worked.
<mr_lou> That's how I know that kernel 97 is the last working one.
<mr_lou> The timing of it all was terrible of course. These things always are. I had just finished a 5-year long Blu-ray project (www.8bitmemoirs.com) and was about to create copies.
<mr_lou> Had to throw the burner into my better half's Windows machine.... which is not good, because we daily tease eachother about which OS is the better one.
<mr_lou> So she loved that one.
<mr_lou> Reboot
<stevenm> ok weird bug (in progress)... i've dragged and dropped some text from a text editor to a terminal - and the text is just floating in the middle and my mouse is stuck in the cursor mode of dragging and won't click
<stevenm> luckily i can still type/switch windows etc... with keyb only.
<stevenm> have already tried restarting the window manager and panel of my desktop environment - any other ideas?
<penguinator_> You could paste it in a file manager, then from a terminal go to the file you pasted, and retrieve the text. Fixing the issue, no idea.
<stevenm> nah its stuck - its not a normal copy/paste - its me dragging text
<stevenm> i think the text editor has crashed but i don't want to kill it in case of unsaved work :S
<stevenm> tbh gedit/pluma has always been kinda iffy - i should just abandon it for geany
<mr_lou> I like gEdit.... but it needs a code-formatter function. Does geany have that?
<mr_lou> Like in NetBeans you press CTRL+SHIFT+F and it automatically sets correct indentation etc.
<stevenm> mr_lou, pretty sure they both do
<stevenm> oh that kinda thing - not sure
<penguinator_> Maybe kill terminal since that's what is holding your mouse in place. If you dragged it then I guess there's a good chance it wont be in the text editor. Also, you said it may have crashed.
<Cavanini> Hello, I have a doubt about upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04
<stevenm> tbh i hate how pluma/gedit doesn't have a autosave which a) makes the autosaves in a certain location (uncluttering other areas where you actually want particular files) and b) doesn't autosave files that haven't been saved at least once
<stevenm> it also can't remember tabs :S
<mr_lou> stevenm, Well, CTRL+S has been a reflex with me for decades, so....   :->
<pizzaburger> Hey! Are do PGP Public and Private keys have abbreviations, like for example PX referring to private key?
<pizzaburger> Wow I did not know I could mess up my question that bad
<alkisg> Cavanini: what kind of doubt?
<Cavanini> alkisg: I have a notebook with 14.04 running ok..... I'm not sure about to upgrade to 16.04
<Cavanini> I would like (telling how is my notebook) to know the risks in case of me .... I don't wanna  have a slower performance
<alkisg> Cavanini: first of all you can try with a 16.04 live usb stick
<alkisg> In general, there's no slower performance from 14.04 to 16.04
<Leevancleef> Upon fresh install, Ubuntu recommends installing Nvidia proprietary drivers that are 25 days out of date. Is there a reason for this, or does it just not know the new version came out?
<Cavanini> I have a Toshiba Satellite .... Intel® Core™ i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz × 4
<Cavanini> I don't understand your last question
<alkisg> Cavanini: Leevancleef was asking his own question, he wasn't answering to you
<alkisg> Leevancleef: In general we put the names of the people we're talking to, in front of our sentences
<hateball> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alkisg> Cavanini: your system sounds fine for 16.04, go ahead and upgrade
<Cavanini> ahmmm sorry alkisg!! Now it's ok
<hateball> !latest | Leevancleef
<ubottu> Leevancleef: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hateball> Leevancleef: When it comes to nvidia drivers there's a !ppa you cna use for the latest versions
<Cavanini> Alkisg: lot of thanks, primarily I need to have a pendrive.... With how much MB of capacity?
<alkisg> Cavanini: what do you need the pendrive for?
<Cavanini> did I must backup my whole HD before?
<Leevancleef> alkisg, I think he means how much space should he use for a Live CD
<alkisg> Cavanini: no, you update through the update manager without backing up or using a pendrive
<alkisg> Cavanini: go there, and click next to see the slideshow: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0
<Leevancleef> alkisg, I thought a fresh install was still recommended for 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrades? Were the issues with the in-place upgrade resolved?
<JoeRW> Hello, would anyone know why changing the permissions of my .dbus folder in my encrypted home directory and starting the dbus daemon would break my desktop?
<alkisg> Leevancleef: I don't know of any such limitations, the link above is the official tutorial on how to update from 14.04 to 16.04
<alkisg> JoeRW: do you mean that while you're logged in you killed dbus? A lot of services depend on that running...
<Cavanini> Alkisg: Ok, I'll try .... Now I must sleep. Thank you again!!
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Cavanini> Leevancleef: thank you too
<JoeRW> No, I mean after I changed the permissions and started the daemon, then rebooted, I now am logging into a desktop without any of my customizations/preferences and Gnome is giving me many errors.
<JoeRW> I desperately need some help to fix this as my entire desktop is essentially useless at the moment.
<alkisg> JoeRW: "started the daemon" => but wasn't it already started? You can't have a session without dbus running, and you can't really restart dbus while other programs are using it afaik
<alkisg> And why did you change the permissions in the first place?
<JoeRW> Correct. It was never running because of the folder permissions.
<JoeRW> So I changed the folder permissions then it allowed me to start it.
<JoeRW> Then rebooted, and now everything is broken.
<alkisg> Let's take it from the start. Which folder are we talking about, ~/.dbus?
<fishcooker> anyone have problem with keyboard... here when i open browser it always refresh accidentally
<JoeRW> Which is weird because I didn't realize that changing the permissions of that folder would do such a thing.
<JoeRW> Correct.
<fishcooker> on terminal the character ~ input
<alkisg> JoeRW: ok, you can safely delete that folder while logged off, and it will be recreated with correct permissions on the next login
<alkisg> JoeRW: the settings are in another folder, in dconf, not related to dbus
<JoeRW> I did that, and the desktop is still gone.
<alkisg> Maybe you managed to corrupt the dconf database then
<JoeRW> I know this doesn't make sense but it's happening for some weird reason.
<JoeRW> Oh man!
<fishcooker> on terminal the character ~ input continously...
<JoeRW> My home directory is encrypted so I wasn't sure if changing that folder's permissions caused a chain of events that broke everything.
<EriC^^> fishcooker: maybe the key is stuck?
<alkisg> JoeRW: open a terminal, run: dconf dump / | wc -l
<JoeRW> Ok, just did.
<alkisg> Output?
<JoeRW> Should I restart now?
<JoeRW> 0
<alkisg> Eh, that means you don't have any setting at all :D
<alkisg> Did you see any errors there?
<JoeRW> Nope.
<JoeRW> Just 0
<alkisg> ls -lha .config/dconf/
<alkisg> Output?
<JoeRW> total 52K
<JoeRW> drwxr-xr-x  2 joe joe 4.0K Dec 10 22:24 .
<JoeRW> drwxr-xr-x 56 joe joe  12K Dec 10 23:59 ..
<JoeRW> -rw-r--r--  1 joe joe  27K Dec 10 22:24 user
<fishcooker> EriC^^: why on this pidgin text area input it doesn;t happen
<EriC^^> fishcooker: try opening a terminal and run "xev" and see if it gives anything
<alkisg> JoeRW: ps -fC dconf-service
<JoeRW> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<JoeRW> gdm       1304  1030  0 22:06 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/dconf/dconf-service
<alkisg> JoeRW: are you logged in graphically now that you're running these?
<JoeRW> Yes, but the desktop is barely usable.
<alkisg> dconf-service didn't even start, yes
<alkisg> So probably a lot of settings and apps choke on this
<JoeRW> Oh man.
<alkisg> Run `mv .xsession-errors .xsession-errors.bad`, then logout, then login, then put your new .xsession-errors to pastebin
<JoeRW> I received this: mv: cannot stat '.xsession-errors': No such file or directory
<alkisg> Hrm, then something's more wrong that it should :D
<alkisg> Are you sure you didn't break permissions for more folders?
<fishcooker> yes it give ^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[[15~^[^[[15 EriC^^
<TJ-> JoeRW: you're issuing the command in the $HOME directory?
<alkisg> Better pastebin the output of this: ls -lha ~ | nc termbin.com 9999
<JoeRW> Not at all. I literally only adjusted .dbus then started the dbus daemon and rebooted my computer.
<JoeRW> http://termbin.com/px5k
<EriC^^> fishcooker: does it say anything like blablabla..... keycode ... blablabla ?
<alkisg> JoeRW: your dbus folder is owned by root,  you can't write to it
<alkisg> JoeRW: remove it, logout, login, and let it be created on its own
<JoeRW> Ok deleted it. Now logging out then coming back in.
<JoeRW> Nothing changed.
<EriC^^> JoeRW: try "sudo find ~ ! -user $USER"
<JoeRW> /home/joe/pulseeffects/pulseeffects-build-deps_3.0.7.3_all.deb
<JoeRW> /home/joe/.lesshst
<JoeRW> /home/joe/.local/share/applications/FoxitReader.desktop.bak
<JoeRW> /home/joe/.cache2/dconf
<EriC^^> JoeRW: try maybe "chown -R $USER: ~/.cache* ~/.config"
<EriC^^> *sudo chown ...
<JoeRW> Just did that.
<JoeRW> Should I log out then back in?
<EriC^^> JoeRW: did you get anything in ~/.xsession-errors when you logged in now?
<fishcooker> yes EriC^^ on syslog http://vpaste.net/t0Do4#uploads?ft=sh
<EriC^^> fishcooker: is it a dell laptop?
<fishcooker> lenovo
<JoeRW> https://pastebin.com/QaatQxTP
<EriC^^> fishcooker: see if one of the function buttons is jammed in, the wifi connect one etc
<EriC^^> fishcooker: is it a thinkpad yoga?
<EriC^^> fishcooker: this seems relevant https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1440
<EriC^^> see if any button relating to that is pressed, or it's not hinged right or something
<JoeRW> EriC^^ All the errors are in that pastebin.
<EriC^^> JoeRW: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> first type lsblk and get the name of your main hdd, /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc and replace it above'
<TJ-> EriC^^: !!ecrypts!! - check dmesg/kern.log
<JoeRW> Ok, I just did that.
<EriC^^> JoeRW: can you pastebin the output of smartctl?
<EriC^^> TJ-: it could give input/output error cause of the ecryptfs, not any potential hdd damage?
<JoeRW> https://pastebin.com/uFkEBYED
<EriC^^> JoeRW: hdd looks good
<TJ-> EriC^^: yeah! I've been working on some extensive ecryptfs bugs recently and deep-dived into the code. Summary: it's a mess, don't use it!
<JoeRW> I guess it's just toast then.
<EriC^^> JoeRW: try pasting the output of " sudo cat /var/log/kern.log"
<JoeRW> Ok
<EriC^^> TJ-: aha
<JoeRW> https://pastebin.com/YMZyCiAk
<rvang> any idea why suddenly my keyboard shortcuts in 16.04 stopped working (I may have updated last week, I'm not sure)?
<A1Recon> I want to install polybar. Can someone tell me how to do the following on terminal?
<A1Recon> `Go to System-Administration-Software Sources, Third-Party Software tab, Add:
<A1Recon> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu zesty-getdeb apps`
<EriC^^> JoeRW: try creating a new user, if the desktop works fine, then maybe copy your data over there, if you want to use home dir encryption again it's up to you
<TJ-> EriC^^: right, looks like the wrong key was used at some point.
<JoeRW> Sounds good.
<TJ-> JoeRW: have you at any time changed the user's password?
<JoeRW> I didn't
<EriC^^> JoeRW: sudo adduser <username> , for home dir encryption sudo adduser --encrypt-home <username>
<EriC^^> A1Recon: echo 'deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu zesty-getdeb apps' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/zesty-getdeb.list
<EriC^^> A1Recon: then sudo apt-get update to get the new packages list
<JoeRW> Ok. I'm going to log out and login with the other user.
<A1Recon> EriC^^, thanks! God, ive missed this place
<TJ-> EriC^^: thankfully there's usable file-system native encryption in ext4 now
<EriC^^> A1Recon: your welcome!
<rvang> so.. keyboard shortcuts.. anyone? :p I'm going crazy, not being able to navigate through my workspaces :p
<EriC^^> TJ-: nice!
<A1Recon> EriC^^, Thanks.....but sorry to sound like a grammar nazi, but its "You're welcome." as in "You are welcome". ignore if "your welcome " was a typo
<EriC^^> yeah i know :P
<hateball> A1Recon: It's also "I've"
<TJ-> A1Recon: not everyone on IRC is a native English speaker
<TJ-> A1Recon: and of those, many get confused by when to use the apostraphe
<JoeRW> Unfortunately that didn't do anything.
<A1Recon> just wanted to help out
<JoeRW> The desktop is still barely usable and no settings get saved or anything.
<TJ-> A1Recon: that's fine; just wanted to be sure you're aware :)
<EriC^^> JoeRW: odd
<TJ-> JoeRW: is that after a reboot?
<JoeRW> Also, my .dbus folder never recreated like it was supposed to.
<JoeRW> No, I just logged out.
<JoeRW> And logged in with the other user.
<TJ-> JoeRW: Before going further try a reboot - it might save a lot of messing about.
<JoeRW> Ok, will do.
<JoeRW> Brb.
<JoeRW> Still the same. :(
<TJ-> JoeRW: OK, I missed the original problem. Can you summarise it for me?
<JoeRW> Who'd ever thought a single folder permissions change would take down an entire desktop?
<JoeRW> I changed the permissions of my .dbus folder in encrypted home directory then started the dbus daemon.
<JoeRW> Then I rebooted, and now my desktop has lost all of its settings, doesn't save any new settings, and is riddled with Gnome errors/crashes.
<TJ-> JoeRW: OK, and after the reboot is this affecting the newly created user account also?
<JoeRW> Yup.
<TJ-> JoeRW: bhah! Got to leave for a while, hopefully EriC^^ can continue
<JoeRW> No worries. Thank you for trying at least. :)
<TJ-> JoeRW: just before I go - is /home/ a separate file-system mount from the root file-system?
<JoeRW> I think?
<alkisg> JoeRW: sorry was afk, so the result is that this happens even with newly created users or the guest account?
<JoeRW> Correct.
<JoeRW> And no problem. I honestly just appreciate the help. :)
<alkisg> JoeRW: then this isn't related to whatever you did under /home/joe
<alkisg> Think of other things
<alkisg> JoeRW: I can help via vnc if you want, but this look rather complex to be solved over irc
<JoeRW> Sure.
<JoeRW> How would I do that?
<alkisg> sudo apt install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> JoeRW: I ran dconf-service
<alkisg> Do you see your settings come back?
<alkisg> While it's running now?
<JoeRW> I don't see them.
<JoeRW> Should I restart?
<alkisg> No don't restart because it won't be started
<alkisg> JoeRW: your dconf folder was owned by root
<alkisg> JoeRW: logout and then login again, and let's see if it fixes anything
<JoeRW> K, one sec.
<JoeRW> Still the same.
<alexzzz> Hello! I'm trying to change io_poll_delay via sysfs to 0. Using 4.10.0-42-generic kernel (generic-hwe for 16.04). When i do echo 0 > /sys/block/sdc/ququq/io_poll_delay i see error: -bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<alexzzz> Could someone help me to find out where to look at to fix this?
<alkisg> JoeRW: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> JoeRW: can you reboot, because I see a very old login by you... I renamed dconf so that it will be recreated
<odinsbane> Has anybody had luck using nvidia's proprietary drivers in an ubuntu docker?
<JoeRW> Doing now.
<JoeRW> Brb.
<alkisg> ok
<alexzzz> Want to test hybrid polling, but can not=( what could be wrong? Or i should ask at some other channel?
<alkisg> alexzzz: are you running this as the user, or as root?
<alexzzz> as root
<alkisg> When you say "ququq" there, do you mean "queue"?
<anddam> while installing ardour4 I got a debconf GUI window asking an install optiion for jackd2
<alexzzz> alkisg: running as root. not using sudo, just logged in as root
<anddam> the window got stuck after I marked the checkbox so I figure there's a stray install step somewhere, how do I check the sanity of installed packages?
<alkisg> alexzzz: (11:39:24 πμ) alkisg: When you say "ququq" there, do you mean "queue"?
<anddam> or if any APT action is pending anyway?
<alkisg> you said /sys/block/sdc/ququq/io_poll_delay
<JoeRW> Ok back.
<alkisg> JoeRW: anything better?
<JoeRW> Still the same. :(
<alkisg> JoeRW: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alexzzz> alksig: yes, queue. It's chat-only mistake:)
<alkisg> alexzzz: the same happens here, so it's normal, although the kernel documents it's read/write: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/block/queue-sysfs.txt
<alkisg> With valid values = 0 or -1
<alkisg> Try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<alexzzz> alkisg: thanks!
<alkisg> JoeRW: so, the problem is that dbus doesn't launch your dconf service
<alkisg> While it does launch it for e.g. gdm
<alkisg> Can we create a new user, and you login with that new user, and come here to check from the new user?
<JoeRW> Sure.
<alkisg> JoeRW: ok, login as test and come here
<JoeRW> Pass?
<alkisg> JoeRW:  x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<JoeRW> I'm so sorry. I thought I knew the pass. What is it again?
<alkisg> qwer1234
<JoeRW> I did that.
<JoeRW> And it said it was incorrect.
<JoeRW> I'll try again.
<JoeRW> Brb
<alkisg> OK
<JoeRW> Still the same.
<alkisg> JoeRW: meaning you couldn't login?
<JoeRW> Also, I left open the one error that always pops up now for you to see.
<JoeRW> I could login.
<alkisg> Nice
<JoeRW> Sorry.
<alkisg> x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<JoeRW> I'm back in with my regular username though because there was no difference.
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> Go back to test, and then connect here
<alkisg> Because I want to see the ps output
<JoeRW> Oh, ok. Brb.
<JoeRW> Sure.
<alkisg> OK
<JoeRW> Sorry, but it won't detect my internet with that username.
<JoeRW> I mean, it will detect it. It won't actually load any pages though.
<alkisg> JoeRW: ok, can you do this then? log in as that username, then run `ps faux > ~/psfaux` (note it down), then come back as joe
<JoeRW> So I'll connect, but no webpages actually load.
<JoeRW> sure
<alkisg> ps faux > ~/psfaux
<alkisg> Also, keep the error message open when you log in as joe
<JoeRW> Ok, done.
<TJ-> JoeRW: alkisg: I've not followed along too closely, but I'm wondering if the issue may be caused by apparmor? There may be a clue in dmesg or auth.log
<alkisg> (12:02:09 μμ) alkisg: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> TJ-: apparmor refusing to run dconf? why would it do that? :/
<alkisg> I'll check
<TJ-> alkisg: no, but could be blocking access to some path, causing knock-on effects
<ghost2911> hi. I want to develop an app for main linux distros, what tools are currently available for this ?
<alkisg> It's strange that dconf does run as gdm though
<alkisg> Checking...
<TJ-> alkisg: How about DBus?
<TJ-> alkisg: If gdm works, which DM is failing?
<alkisg> JoeRW: reboot with apparmor disabled, and let's see if it changes anything
<alkisg> Log in as joe, normally
<JoeRW> Doing now.
<alkisg> TJ-: dbus is running, yet dconf isn't started, for users. Both are started for gdm. No other DMs involved.
<alkisg> TJ-: i.e. ps aux | grep dconf-service => a service runs for gdm, but not for the logged in user
<TJ-> alkisg: check the srevice dependencies
<alkisg> How?
<alkisg> It's not a service
<alkisg> It's started by dbus
<alkisg> (not a systemd service)
<alkisg> JoeRW: still here? Do you know why those desktop etc files that I restored, were modified?
<alkisg> Is it possible that your installation was corrupted?
<TJ-> alkisg: right, there are dbus configs under /etc/dbus-1/
<alkisg> Hmm I don't think dconf is there
<alkisg> I'll check when he reconnects
<TJ-> alkisg: also, there's a tool for debugging called dbus-monitor - might be useful to compare a working session to the failing one. Which DE is failing and which is working? You mentioned 'gdm' but that's a Display Manager, not a Desktop Environment
<alkisg> dconf should be in  /usr/share/dbus-1/services/ca.desrt.dconf.service
<alkisg> TJ-: ther'e's no working session for users
<alkisg> The gdm session only works
<alkisg> For the gdm user itself
<alkisg> Not for real users
<JoeRW> Still the same.
<alkisg> JoeRW: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<TJ-> alkisg: Oh, I see... by 'gdm' you mean the username. Then I'd look at syslog and auth.log (grep dbus <logfile>)
<alkisg> TJ-:  http://termbin.com/h9ax
<alkisg> JoeRW: try another reboot
<JoeRW> Doing now.
<JoeRW> Brb.
<alkisg> Btw, does 17.10 have 4.15 kernel? Joe has 4.15 low latency...
<steven> 4.13
<bazhang> 4.13.0.19 alkisg
<alkisg> Ty guys, so he's using a custom kernel, that could be something...
<JoeRW> Still the same.
<alkisg> JoeRW: btw why are you running 4.15 lowlatency instead of the normal kernel?
<alkisg> Does the problem happen with the normal 4.13 generic kernel?
<JoeRW> I am.
<JoeRW> Yes it does.
<JoeRW> I tried both.
<JoeRW> And I also switched between low latency and generic for both 4.13 and 4.15.
<alkisg> JoeRW: ok, oh well I suppose something is screwed in /etc, but without more info it's difficult to find it. Not everything in /etc is displayed by debsums, so it can be tricky
<alkisg> JoeRW: do a last vnc for me to restore some changes/tests
<JoeRW> No worries.
<alkisg> x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<A1Recon> can someone help me with this?:
<A1Recon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<A1Recon>  polybar : Depends: libxcb-xrm0 (>= 0.0.0) but it is not installable
<alkisg> JoeRW: ok, done
<JoeRW> K, cool.
<JoeRW> Thank you so much!
<A1Recon> how do i install libxcb-xrm0 ?
<alkisg> JoeRW: so to sum up, dbus isn't starting dconf, and we couldn't figure out why.You're welcome.
<JoeRW> No worries. I think I'll do a restart and opt out of encrypting any of my folders.
<JoeRW> I mean a reinstall*
<JoeRW> And I'll just back up all of my personal files first.
<alkisg> JoeRW: sounds like a good plan. I suspect broken dconf settings in /etc, but hard to verify.
<JoeRW> Gotcha.
<Thyriaen> I am still having problems with shutdown of my x1 carbon - but i have tested it enough to conclude that it does shut down properly when i have AC attached but not if it is running on battery O.o
<elricsfate> Hey guys
<elricsfate> Is there something that must be done for /etc/environment to be read?
<Thyriaen> i got this https://imgur.com/a/CgNZW intedpendant on the kernel
<TJ-> Thyriaen: sounds like an ACPI issue; probably defaulting to a bad config. Sounds like it needs an acpi_osi= entry. See  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> lenovo ideapad 120s-14lbr works ubuntu ?
<Thyriaen> TJ-, thanks i will look into it - windows though ?
<TJ-> Thyriaen: read my article, and you'll understand
<Thyriaen> TJ-, thanks looking forward to it
<elricsfate> I am using a simple value and pair as suggested I.E MYSQL_HOST=host:port
<elricsfate> Even after rebooting the system, it does not appear to be set
<Lavinho> thanks for help
<TJ-> elricsfate: set as in, does not show in the logged-in user's environment?
<elricsfate> Correct, even after reboot or login/out
<elricsfate> TJ-:
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<TJ-> elricsfate: could there be some other later MYSQL_HOST= unsetting it?
<TJ-> elricsfate: you could ensure /etc/environment is being used by adding some additional entry to the PATH= line; if your user sees that but not the MYSQL_HOST then it suggests something is unsetting it
<Thyriaen> TJ that sounds very interesting and actually makes sense :p
<emilyo11> hello!
<Thyriaen> TJ-, so i just run the script and check that it did what it is supposed to ? :p
<emilyo11> im running ubuntu 16.04 in virtualbox on mac os- would appreciate some insights on the general guidelines to follow when it hangs :)
<TJ-> Thyriaen: yes, then reboot and test it
<Doc-Saintly> I'm trying to install mysql / mariadb on Ubuntu 16.04 ARM and the mysql package (5.7) keeps failing to configure
<Doc-Saintly> I just get: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<emilyo11> what error msg are u getting?
<Doc-Saintly> How do I check what is breaking the install?
<emilyo11> pckg notfound?
<Doc-Saintly> no, both packages are found and installed, and then when configuring, 5.7 fails, which causes mysql-server to fail.
<Doc-Saintly> I've purged and re-installed a few times. I tend to get different errors, all related to links or config fails that failed to do the post install script :\
<Doc-Saintly> Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<Doc-Saintly> Hmm.. Getting somewhere. Looking in those logs I see that it's saying it's not initialized, when I try to initialize it says the data dir isn't empty...
<steenman> i want a floating clock on desktop that can tell me the time in different countries
<steenman> please
<Thyriaen> TJ-, thanks i believe it fixed it <3
<TJ-> Thyriaen: it usually does :)
<Thyriaen> bookmarked :P
<mircx1> hey is have options connect to here from webchat?
<TJ-> mircx1: you mean this? https://webchat.freenode.net/
<mircx1> yes but is have autojoin in here?
<mircx1> this a possible?
<TJ-> mircx1: I'm not sure how the webchat works. I assume without a stored account autojoin isn't possible but I've not used that webchat to know for sure
<thnee> I see mentionings of a goup "ssl-cert" but that seems obsolete now since I dont have it on 16.04?
<Thyriaen> TJ-, the problem occurred again :(
<brym> morning all
<brym> would it be possible to create a container for a pxe server to manage physical locations on the network?
<Mathisen> brym, not sure what you mean with "physical locations on the network"
<brym> i have a spare pc without a hdd. so i'd either boot from a persistent usb, or pxe boot.
<Mathisen> brym, well sure you can set that upp
<brym> persistent usb seems like the easy way out. so i think i'd rather pxe boot. but i'm not sure where to begin
<brym> i know i don't want to mess with any existing dhcp settings. which is why i thought putting it into a container would be better
<EraserPencil> why does my franz app only launch at startup and cant be launched again if i closed it
<Mathisen> im not so sure you can get persistent install with only RAM
<Mathisen> not sure if a tmpfs can be used for that..
<brym> well, i have a nas. i have vm's loading from a storage pool there. could i do the same/similar with pxe booting?
<brym> the only other immediate option i can think of would be to do provisioning with maas
<brym> but the spare pc is diskless
<Doc-Saintly> well, I decided to just wipe my machine and start over. mysql installed just fine. It's a shame when that's the solution :\
<brym> i can follow maas tutorials all day long. but the ones i find tend to cater to barebones machines with hdd's present.
<TJ-> Thyriaen: this only occurs when the PC is powered by battery?
<Thyriaen> tj i am not 100% certain but that is my hypothesis
<Thyriaen> TJ-, i canot reproduce it 100% i think it only happens (maybe?) when it ran for some time
<azureus> good afternoon
<azureus> how to install ubuntu on LENOVO 120S-14IAP
<azureus> ???
<alkisg> brym: check ltsp.org
<alkisg> brym: you can also join #ltsp and ask us there
<TJ-> Thyriaen: there was a bug we dealt with a couple months ago where systemd and laptop-mode-tools interacted badly and caused similar issues; check if l-m-t is installed with "apt list laptop-mode-tools"
<Thyriaen> TJ-, running it gives an output but it doesn't say [installed] at the end of the line so i guess its not installed :p
<brym> alkisg: many thanks. i'll see you there. reading the site now.
<alkisg> np
<TJ-> Thyriaen: Good, not that then, that's a horrible bug
<Thyriaen> TJ-, your script appended "WindowsUEFIFirmwareUpdate" is that good ? :p
<Thyriaen> TJ-, i just tried and it shutdown correctly when AC powered even when it was on longer - cant be sure but i think its only when running on AC
<TJ-> Thyriaen: urgh! no, that's not correct! how in ^&*%^$! did it manage that!? What does "cat /proc/cmdline" show?
<Thyriaen> a lot of jumble including acpi_os=WindowsUEFIFirmwareUpdate
<TJ-> Thyriaen: can you pastebin it, it needs fixing!
<Thyriaen> sure
<Thyriaen> let me login here with the laptop
<Thyriaen> makes it easier :)
<TJ-> Thyriaen: your's is the 1st time I've seen incorrect entry being generated in hundreds of uses
<TJ-> Thyriaen: thanks
<Thyriaen> well
<Thyriaen> if i type /sys/firmware etc
<Thyriaen> then its in the list there
<Thyriaen> TJ-, https://hastebin.com/papowulonu.pl
<Thyriaen> TJ-, so should i use Windows 2015 instead then ?
<TJ-> Thyriaen: hahaha! Yes; presumably you know how to edit /etc/default/grub ?
<TJ-> Thyriaen: Time I improved the regular expression somewhat! Hard to know how to not exclude entries though since it's a simple String search and the format isn't always "Windows XXXX"
<Thyriaen> TJ-, i was about to change your script and just hardcode the windows version in it cause i thought it had to be at two positions ?
<Thyriaen> TJ-, or is changing it in /etc/default/grub enough ?
<TJ-> Thyriaen: correct it in /etc/default/grub then do "sudo update-grub" and re-test
<slimetrap> when i hit print screen th efiles go to a directory different than the save location i set in gconf... help XD
<slimetrap> ubuntu 17
<slimetrap> i want it to go to ~/Pictures/Screenshots
<Thyriaen> TJ-, it now says "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<TJ-> Thyriaen: OK, and that is with double-quotes surrounding it so ... \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"  ...
<TJ-> Thyriaen: those escaped double-quotes are vital!
<Thyriaen>  TJ- no what i ment was
<Thyriaen> when i check /proc/cmdline
<Thyriaen> it says "acpi_os=Windows 2015" now
<TJ-> Thyriaen: OH! Yes, that's correct
<Thyriaen> TJ-, good
<TJ-> Thyriaen: sorry, didn't realise you moved so fast :)
<TJ-> Thyriaen: usually on here the round-trip time is counted in minutes not milliseconds
<Thyriaen> :P
<skinux> Are the default screensavers supposed to print HTTP 404 error messages?
<skinux> A few of them appear to be failures in loading RSS
<minas114> I want to mount my home folder to a different partition, but exclude a specific directory in the home folder (which needs to remain in the default partition). Is this possible?
<deem> minas114: you could mount /home/<youruser> to a different partition instead of whole /home
<minas114> deem Okay, but this doesn't answer my question...
<littlekitty> can someone please help me? I want to run a custom script when I press the power button
<littlekitty> this is what the script looks like
<littlekitty> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/6XHknZCi/
<deem> minas114: it's not possible to add any kind of "include" to a mount command. either you mount some disk to $path or not
<EraserPencil> I have a Franz app that I can only launch during startup and no other time. If I quit it, I cant relaunch it. Any idea why?
<deem> s/include/exclude/
<littlekitty> sorry too much nonsense
<littlekitty> here is the actual script
<skinux> No one knows about seeing screensavers showing 404 errors??
<littlekitty> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IGJmrroi/
<ibmr50e-sylwek> why no one ever told me that the lightest deskop environment is having no desktop environment at all??
<skinux> The lightest in XFCE and it has a DE
<ibmr50e-sylwek> better no DE
<EraserPencil> skinux: isnt lubuntu lighter than xubuntu?
<ibmr50e-sylwek> it is i can confirm
<Mathisen> all ubuntu flavors can be lightweight
<Mathisen> just uninstall stuff you dont use and change DE or remove
<Mathisen> lubuntu does suport older hardware better doh
<skinux> Umm, I think Lubuntu uses XFCE
<ibmr50e-sylwek> nope, LXDE
<ibmr50e-sylwek> and soon LXQt
<skinux> Seems most everything is changing to use Qt
<Mathisen> can still use xfce4 with ubuntu and have it leightweight
<skinux> I've thought about learning to use Qt/C++ to make GUIs combined with Java to actual application functionality.
<fishcooker> EriC^^sorry for disconnecting http://vpaste.net/lsFnP
<ibmr50e-sylwek> skinux, very interesting idea
<ibmr50e-sylwek> but sound really hard to do to make it compatibile with many apps
<skinux> What do you mean by compatible with many apps?
<skinux> It's not like Java hasn't been used in C++ code several times.
<fishcooker> is there any apps to list all buffer copy ?
<skinux> Does anyone know which default screensavers try to pring data from RSS and/or repo package lists?
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> When I start tmux and then log out my user, all my tmux sessions are gone
<Industrial> as if I restarted.
<Industrial> THis is bad. Why does it happen?
<Industrial> oh, its systemd doing it
<akik> Industrial: thought it was fixed a long time ago?
<akik> Industrial: is your system up-to-date?
<Industrial> systemd 234
<Industrial> it says
<Industrial> hmm
<Industrial> put KillUserProcesses=0 in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<Industrial> google says
<ibmr50e-sylwek> i read on reddit that systemd is very evil is it true?
<Industrial> probably not as evil as sticking to archaic systems and maintaining backwards compatibility for 30+ years.
<ibmr50e-sylwek> so its a myth? guys there were pretty convincing
<ibmr50e-sylwek> saying systemd handles too many unnecessary things
<ibmr50e-sylwek> + anyone knows any GUI notepad that works similiar to notepad++ on windows? i mean especially saving unsaved texts
<Mathisen> i guess that is personal opinion
<Mathisen> if you ask the the gentoo people they say systemd is the devil
<Industrial> Use atom or VSCode, IMHO.
<Mathisen> if you ask someone else not so mutch
<ibmr50e-sylwek> Industrial, atom notepad looks cool, imma try that
<Mathisen> Notepadqq
<samik> While attempting to repair broken packages libnss-resolve is stuck at "first installation detected, checking NSS setup" what could be the reason?
<samik> Anyone?
<tomreyn> samik: that's on a bare metal ubuntu system? which release? any non-standard apt sources or unsual configurations?
<samik> tomreyn, I was upgrading from 16.04 desktop to zesty and I removed all the pas with ppa-purge
<samik> I had gnome3 and gnome3-staging ppa
<samik> Code lite and zeal ppa
<tomreyn> and ppa-purge succeeded?
<samik> Yes
<tomreyn> maybe try installing the NSS lib manually using dpki -i
<tomreyn> *dpkg -i
<akik> indrora: here's somebody with the same problem with gnu screen https://askubuntu.com/questions/984332/something-kills-my-screens
<samik> Which package would it be!
<akik> indrora: sorry
<samik> Tomreyn
<akik> oh industrial  left
<tomreyn> samik: check the terminal output, it should say which packages are going to be installed
<tomreyn> it's probably libnss-mdns
<samik> Typing from a phone IRC client, exclamation instead of question
<samik> Okay
<tomreyn> samik: ok ;) you can also try purging the package (only) if installing it won't work: sudo dpkg --purge libnss-mdns
<tomreyn> samik: when installation with dpkg commands succeeds, be sure to "sudo apt-mark auto libnss-mdns"
<Azulflame> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 16.04.3 and it's hanging on "Configuring open-iscsi (amd64) 66%". Google says to disable an init.d service, but I'm not sure how on a boot disk. Any advice?
<samik> Okay currently rebooting because interrupting that hanged spot caused a black flashing pointer to appear
<samik> Trying to rerun apt complains about interrupted dpkg, besides I think there is a problem with mounts because I'm running that repair from recovery prompt. Maybe /var isn't mounted which is under a separate partition
<Azulflame> are you trying to chroot in, or just run things from recovery?
<samik> Running from recovery, repair broken packages
<alkisg> samik: it won't boot normally now?
<samik> I manually mounted all the fstab partitions
<Azulflame> have you tried to 'dpkg --reconfigure' ?
<Azulflame> that fixes the inturrupted dpkg every time I get it, whether it was actually inturrupted or not
<samik> And rerunning dpkg --configure -a it got stuck at libnss-resolve, but interrupting it seems to continue with other packages
<samik> Azulflame, I will try that next
<alkisg> Which ubuntu version is that, 17.10?
<samik> It's halfway there
<Azulflame> I'm trying to install Server 16.04.3 and it's hung on "configuring open-iscsi". Is it particularily bad to kill the computer and try again?
<samik> I mean to that version
<alkisg> samik: you were release-upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10?
<samik> From 16.04
<nicomachus> how can I find my gtk version on 16.04?
<samik> To zesty
<alkisg> nicomachus: both gtk2 and gtk3 are installed usually, on which app do you mean?
<Azulflame> nicomachus: 'dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0 libgtk-3-0'
<lordcirth_work> Azulflame, a fresh install?  If you're wiping it anyway, I don't see any harm in it
<nicomachus> alkisg: trying to see if I'm +/- gtk3.2
<Azulflame> lordcirth_work: I need to preserve a Windows installation
<nicomachus> i'm at 3.18 here though.
<nicomachus> thanks Azulflame!
<alkisg> Azulflame: check ps faux and kill only the innermost job, so that the postinst might actually continue
<Azulflame> alkisg: so Control + Alt + F<num> and which command is the default taskman?
<alkisg> Azulflame: alt+ctrl+fsomething, yes, and run ps from the terminal there
<Azulflame> "Press enter to activate this console", and a terminal isn't showing up after I push enter
<Azulflame> just looks like a system dump, but the top scrolled off
<alkisg> samik: I don't have libnss-resolve installed, neither in 16.04 nor in 17.10.
<alkisg> Azulflame: if it completely crashed and shows dumps, go ahead and reboot it
<Azulflame> completely frozen now, no terminall
<V7> Is it possible to get an output from a process by pid if it's sending it's output to /dev/null ?
<V7> And readlink says it's /dev/null
<V7> So ... tail -f doesn't tell anything
<samik> That --configure is completed, had to interrupt it several times, some packages failed to configure. Among them is the latest initramfs, so booting caused a panic, good news is I'm able to get a graphical shell with older kernel
<samik> alkisg, it's probably a remnant from older install then, been upgrading it since 14.04
<arktvrvs> is -hwe xorg and kernel stuff by default or is it something I installed? because apt shows that I installed it.  much of what apt shows that I installed, I dont remember installing
<Azulflame> apt is going to show all the system applications too
<Azulflame> and hwe stuff is an installation choice, so it may have been installed, depending on which kernel you chose
<alkisg> samik: 14.04 didn't use systemd
<alkisg> arktvrvs: the installer marks many of the packages as "manually installed"
<alkisg> 16.04.1 comes without hwe, the rest with hwe
<arktvrvs> alright thank you
<alkisg> V7: you could only see it using some tool like strace
<Outlandr> Good Morning!
<Outlandr> I'm hoping this isn't a dumb question. I've googled, and read some MAN pages, but I'm still clueless.
<Outlandr> I'm running Seafile on a 16.04 server, and my root volume is filling up, mostly with folders starting with mkinitfs.  Google isn't helpful in trying to determine what is creating them.
<Outlandr> Sorry.. it's actually mkinitramfs
<inspectorcluseau> Outlamdr ... from what I found on Google, it is a tranferable image. i would just delete all but the last on.
<inspectorcluseau> one^
<samik> alkisg, two packages are requiring it, ubuntu-standard and openvpn-systemd-resolved
<Azulflame> will a boot repair disk fix a "error: sector sizes of 1 bytes aren't supported yet" grub error?
<alkisg> samik: ii  ubuntu-standard                                1.361.1                      amd64                        The Ubuntu standard system
<alkisg> dpkg-query: no packages found matching libnss-resolve
<alkisg> I.e. no.
<samik> alkisg, apt-cache rdepends libnss-resolve returned those two names
<Azulflame> I'm getting a "error: sector sizes of 1 bytes aren't supported yet" error when trying to list partitions in grub rescue. anybody have any tips?
<samik> You probably don't have the openvpn related package
<samik> That's why it's not installed
<samik> Also, is anyone getting a hash mismatch in installing linux-headers-4.13.0-19_4.13.0-19.22_all.deb
<samik> Tried us and main server
<alkisg> samik: indeed, I don't have the openvpn package installed, that's why you have it while it's not in the normal installation
<alkisg> Try removing it, solving all dpkg issues, then reinstalling what you need
<AurorasAura> Hi everyone... noob question here. But when creating ssh keys which machine do I create the key on? The one I am trying to ssh into or the one im ssh'ing from?
<samik> Okay
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: doesn't matter. Though I would recommend not creating the key on the remote machine due to potentially leaving the private key there by accident
<AurorasAura> Thank you lefty... English is not my strongest language lol.
<AurorasAura> So when it's talking about "host machine" thats the one I am ssh'ing into right?
<Azulflame> what was the terminal based partitioning tool that wasn't parted?
<akik> Azulflame: gdisk/sgdisk
<PTNapivoski> fdisk?
<PTNapivoski> fdisk workd right for me...
<Azulflame> I gave up trying to remember and just grabbed gparted
<Azulflame> but it has to go through 2x 1TB drives first
<PTNapivoski> My laptop is old, 2009...
<arktvrvs> just discovered `cd -' ... alll the wasted time...
<samik> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-4.13.0-19_4.13.0-19.22_all.deb Looks like this package is corrupted
<xet> Hello there. I'm attempting to install a Realtek driver on my ubuntu 16.04. I've got what I think is a system language issue: the install file tries to use directories in English, which is not my system's language. I changed it then, and when asked about changing these specific directories' name (desktop, home, and others) I agreed but got an error instead and nothing changed. Any insights?
<samik> How to circumvate the installation while upgrading?
<pcpostar> Did i register ok? Does this work now?
<pcpostar> Anyone here alive right now?
<akik> pcpostar: seems to work ok
<PTNapivoski> xet: Audio?
<samik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26171609/
<pcpostar> Gr8, thanks! Ok, so, i have a question. What u guys suggest - emule, mldonkey, or something else.. what's now popular?
<akik> pcpostar: no polls :)
<samik> This is the o/p I get while trying to install it manually, and apt reports hash mismatch
<pcpostar> Ok, fair enougth. :)
<xet> PTNapivoski, yes, but the error I get is regarding not finding the right directory
<PTNapivoski> xet: Do you really need the driver from Realtek?
<samik> Can someone confirm the corruption, starting to doubt my Internet connection now
<samik> maybe phising
<xet> PTNapivoski, I'm guessing so. I'm on laptop and the audio will only work well in speakers. When I try to use a headphone, the audio is completely distorted. I've tried many things so this is like a last attempt, lol.
<PTNapivoski> xet: Is it only on Ubuntu?
<PTNapivoski> May be a hardware problem...
<xet> yes PTNapivoski
<xet> on windows it works just fine
<adroit_machine> Hi, I have purchased jabra usb speakers, I can get it to work on vlc but in firefox the sound is still coming through built in speakers. Need help please
<PTNapivoski> Mmm... What Ubuntu version?
<xet> 16.04 LTS I think
<PTNapivoski> The ALSA driver should be fine...
<PTNapivoski> xet: I may not be the answer, but... Have you tryed alsa-tools-gui
<PTNapivoski> ?
<PTNapivoski> tried*
<AurorasAura> is there any way to access a ubuntu server from a different computer when its in emergency mode?
<xet> PTNapivoski, I don't think so
<xet> PTNapivoski, it's strange because the system sounds don't have any distortion. I experience it only in youtube videos and .mp3 files.
<PTNapivoski> .mp3 files with what application?
<xet> default 'videos' app that comes with ubuntu
<PTNapivoski> xet: Have you tried VLC?
<AurorasAura> Cause I ssh'ed into my server and made some changes to the fstab. now its unresponsive which i am 99% sure its in emergency mode
<xet> yes, same thing PTNapivoski
<PTNapivoski> Strange...
<PTNapivoski> May be a driver problem, indeed...
<BluesKaj> xet try alsamixer in the console and turn your master volume down to 80% or so
<xet> PTNapivoski, I'll try something later, thanks for the help :)
<PTNapivoski> xet: You are wellcome, lad...
<samik> Installed the same package from launchpad, progressing...
<samik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-headers-4.13.0-19_4.13.0-19.22_all.deb
<uebera||> Hi. Using unattended upgrades, is there a way to specify individual packages (regardless of their respective repository) which are supposed to be upgraded? (i.e., something slightly more elegant than the "apt install -y <pkg1> <pkg2>" cron job)? I have not found a single example...
<Loshki> AurorasAura: I haven't heard of 'emergency mode', and one of the main things I'd want in it if I had, would be some kind of basic network connectivity. Do you have console access?
<AurorasAura> No the way its set up is if it goes into emergency mode the only way I can get in to it is to physically interface with the machine/ Like plug a monitor and keyboard into it
<RonaldsMazitis> hello everyone
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using kde plasma on ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> LTS
<RonaldsMazitis> I have problems with baloo indexing my files
<RonaldsMazitis> anyone knows if this thing really works, or it is far shots trying to make it index them
<RonaldsMazitis> I like KDE but this thing just trys to kill my PC using all four cores in 99-100%
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: i've disabled baloo because of that
<RonaldsMazitis> so it doesn't work at all
<akik> many different indexers, many cpu cycles lost
<Azulflame> is Drone #ubuntu's Channel OP?
<RonaldsMazitis> akik, does this feature work on 5.11 kde?
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: i don't have 5.11, i have 5.8 only
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: but i think this problem was shown in kde 4 already
<akik> it's not a kde problem per se, i think
<RonaldsMazitis> oh ok, so I have to wait for next kubuntu lts
<adrian_1908> Why did the Ubuntu developers choose to mount media to /media instead of /run/media ? Isn't the latter the present and future standard?
<brainwash> adrian_1908: source?
<noi> is anyone here using the latest xps 15 model with ubuntu? I'm considering buying it and dual-booting
<adrian_1908> brainwash: well it's just reality, my Ubuntu systems mount to /media/user/… and I don't have any /run/media directory.
<adrian_1908> brainwash: or do you mean for /run/media being standard?
<brainwash> adrian_1908: that's a fact, yes
<brainwash> right. a source for the upstream standard
<brainwash> should be udisks2
<brainwash> then I would check what is different in the udisks2 package provided by debian/ubuntu
<texla> Need "How to" to install two Ubuntu computers to a usb hp printer
<brainwash> adrian_1908: bug 1020759
<ubottu> bug 1020759 in udisks2 (Ubuntu Quantal) "/run/media is an unnecessary divergence from the FHS" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020759
<nicomachus> hi all. noticed some brute force attempts on SSH from a chinese IP so I'm trying to get fail2ban configured correctly, but the service fails to start and throws "Job for fail2ban.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status fail2ban.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details."
<nicomachus> this is systemctl status fail2ban.service: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26171971/
<EriC^^> nicomachus: why dont you change the port too?
<adrian_1908> brainwash: Looks like I was mistaken, thanks!
<nicomachus> EriC^^: just got fail2ban working. had a bad line in the config. I'm not sure changing the port would help much
<brainwash> adrian_1908: why were you mistaken?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: it would help almost completely
<adrian_1908> brainwash: I thought /run/media was canonical, but from the looks of it (FHS, the bug report) /media is standard path.
<brainwash> ah
<akik> didn't /run come with systemd?
<brainwash> nope
<akik> it was something like 2014 that i saw it first
<brainwash> or maybe you are right
<brainwash> https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2011-March/150031.html
<adrian_1908> Gotta run, thanks again!
<brainwash> 2011
<akik> i sometimes wonder about what poettering has been thinking about: - Nothing is hidden anymore. The admin can see everything beneath
<akik>   /var/run and /run, no hidden dot-files anymore.
<freakyy> hi all. how can i "refresh" the icon bar on the left?
<freakyy> my icons keep disappearing after some time
<texla> Need "How to" to install two Ubuntu computers to a usb hp printer
<senaps> hi all, i had my keyboard layout change combination set to alt+shift. but since upgrading to ubuntu 17.10, this thing is messing with alt+shift+> key combination and changes language. i can't change this combination too.(i have changed it from settings, but the alt+shift is still changing language. how can i fix this problem??
<RainMan28> is this the correct place to ask for help with stunnel4 on ubuntu? I am wondering if I can have stunnel4 setup as a client AND a server on the same ubuntu install. Thank you.
<Jordan_U> texla: Have you tried these steps already: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/printing-setup.html ?
<texla> Jordan_U, Thanks for the link will try
<Jordan_U> texla: You're welcome.
<Azulflame> "grub-install: warning: sector 18 is already in use by the program 'Acer registration utility (?)'; avoiding it. This software may cause boot or other problems in future. Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track"
<Azulflame> Is that a major problem?
<Jordan_U> Azulflame: No, it just means that Acer is a shady company that puts DRM ahead of the abilility of their customers' ability to boot, but that grub is working around the problem.
<Jordan_U> s/the ability of their customers'/their customers'/
<Azulflame> I previously had a "sector size of 1 bytes" error, but super grub 2.0 let me boot around it
<Azulflame> grub-install'd over the previous installation
<senaps> help me with moving windows to another workspace in ubuntu 17.10 please https://askubuntu.com/questions/985666/i-cant-move-windows-to-another-workspace-anymore
<ylwghst> Compiz with gnome 3?
<hatch789> Hi guys, I have a dependency issue I wanted to see if I could get some help with. Is this the proper channel to discuss a shared object (missing) issue?
<nicomachus> hatch789: sure, if you don't mid, go ahead and paste the full output of your command to paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<hatch789> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26172416/  -I just don't know how to install the missing cudart library
<hatch789> I have searched on packages.ubuntu.com and found the libcudart in a package but not sure if it's the .so.8.0 one that I need ...or if it's a more generic (runtime) version of that library
<Azulflame> I'm in the camp of "install it and see", and remove it if it isn't the right version
<brainwash> hatch789: try this https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/963814/cuda-8-libcudart-error/
<Azulflame> did a relay server go down?
<akik> Azulflame: maybe they were using an old vulnerable version of irssi or something
<Guest29138> Any recommendation for a Ubuntu ARM  laptop? :D
<dan01> Any recommendation for a Ubuntu ARM  laptop? :D Sorry, changed nickname
<konrados> tomreyn: akik: Hi, I had this friends PC issue about being short of RAM (only 2GB) - the additional 2GB just came today and I installed and the machine is now 4x faster :) Really. Thank you very very much for your help and being patient!!! :) http://static.skaip.org/img/emoticons/180x180/f6fcff/penguin.gif
<konrados> oh, and @ioria ^ but you're not here now
<tomreyn> welcome, konrados.
<boffin> I recently lost a tablet and it is time to upgrade my laptop. I would love to have a surface like device that runs ubuntu.
<EriC^^> some tablets work, there are guides online on how to get them running ubuntu
<EriC^^> they usually involve getting it to boot with uefi 32bit, it works though
<boffin> to be fair I am really really bad at that. For example my current laptop, a dell xps14 I have been unable to make the touchpad work.
<boffin> And of course dell sells the xps13 with ubuntu on it.
<boffin> I was sad to see they quit making the 14.
<jhutchins_wk> boffin: Touchscreen Linux really isn't there yet.
<jhutchins_wk> boffin: At least not a full tablet-like interface (that I've seen or heard of).
<boffin> touchpad not touchscreen. And I have seen some impressive touch stuff for gnome.
<nicomachus> jhutchins_wk: #ubuntu-touch would disagree with you.
<louvetvicente> I am trying to setup VNC to control an existing X server session, instead of creating a new desktop session when someone connects to the server.. is there a tutorial for how to do this?
<louvetvicente> The effect I want is basically what Teamviewer does, allows remote control of a computer, instead of allowing multiple sessions for the same computer (like remote desktop would do)
<jhutchins_wk> louvetvicente: That is possible with most VNC servers, but difficult to set up on some.  xvnc can do it.
<jhutchins_wk> louvetvicente: I believe it's usually called "shared session".
<jhutchins_wk> louvetvicente: Sometimes it's disabled in the build.  Depends on the server.
<louvetvicente> jhutchins_wk, thank you I will look into it.. I don't mind building from source.. but I rather find something in the apt repos
<jhutchins_wk> louvetvicente: What is the reason for the remote GUI?
<louvetvicente> jhutchins_wk, I am trying to allow limited access to updating some kiosk computers that were previously running ChromeOS (now running Gallium)
<louvetvicente> updating as in changing what is displayed on the screen
<grid-> hey
<PTNapivoski> how...
<Optimus_Prime> getting acpi error on boot
<Optimus_Prime> any quick way to get out of it, its late nd i jst wanted to watch an anime on my laptop -.-
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<Optimus_Prime> now it just boots into busybox
<Optimus_Prime> D:
<Optimus_Prime> how do i get to ubuntu
<Optimus_Prime> ugh this is too much work for tonight
<ibmr50e-sylwek> hi, can i not have a DM?
<ibmr50e-sylwek> i just start xserver manually from tty and it works
<bipolar> davecore: I noticed that kernel 4.4.0-104 is in proposed. I'm testing it now in regard to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1737033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737033 in linux (Ubuntu) "upgrading linux-image package to 4.4.0-103.126 breaks Ceph network file system connection" [Medium,Triaged]
<davecore> bipolar: great. Let me know ow how it goes.
<bipolar> davecore: It's working. I've pushed it out via the internal repo and the workstations are functioning fine.
#ubuntu 2017-12-13
<daddesio> Hi all, can somebody recommend a good IRC app for Android?
<Kon[m]> daddesio: Atomic is the least offensive, lightweight, and is on F-Droid
<Anticom> Hi. I'm trying to build a project. Now i get the error that the linker can't find -lz. I've searched for libz-dev etc. but couldn't find anything. Which package do i actually need?
<daddesio> Kon[m]: Thank you so much. Anyway, I'm in a hurry, so I picked one of the first ones I saw on the Play Store. But thanks for your suggestion. :)
<daddesio> I picked AndroIRC
<Anticom> Is it zlibc?
<OnkelTem> hi folks
<OnkelTem> I have some crap in my /etc/resolv.conf created be NetworkManager
<OnkelTem> but name resolution works!
<OnkelTem> How that could happen?
<deem> Anticom: there is a package called "zlib1g-dev"
<OnkelTem> Folks
<OnkelTem> Does anyone run Kubuntu 17.x?
<OnkelTem> please would you pastebin the files you have in /etc/resolvconf ?
<OnkelTem> Cuz I have a feeling that something screwed up my system
<OnkelTem> And I can ping hosts but I can't dig them!
<Anticom> deem: hm there is. I've installed libz-dev (although it apt show libz-dev didn't tell me anything useful it was installable)
<Jordan_U> ylwghst: If by "Gnome 3" you mean GNOME Shell, then no. It's not possible to use Gnome Shell with Compiz as the compositor, shell, and window manager are all bound together (the same way that Unity 7 is bound to Compiz). If you want to use all of the GNOME3 apps while using compiz as your window manager you can do that though.
<JeevesMoss> is there software that will average out the inputs from three GPS units?
<davecore> bipolar: good to hear. Thanks for reporting the issue in the first place!
<ylwghst> Jordan_U: the whole environemnt is called Gnome 3... Gnome shell application is part of the whole environemnt.
<ylwghst> Jordan_U: I wasn't asking if I can use compiz within Gnome 3. There was someone asking for help and he stated he uses Compiz within gnome3...
<ylwghst> I was just like gnome 3 with compiz? o really? wtf?
<codedmart> I installed Pulse Secure Connect client which I needed to install libwebkitgtk-1.0.0. Anyone know how I can scale that on my HiDPI monitor? It is the only app that open super small?
<ylwghst> Jordan_U: another part of whole gnome 3 stack is mutter which is the compositor deeply integrated with the other software...
<Leevancleef> On a similar topic, why is Wayland supposed to be better than X11?
<ylwghst> Leevancleef: I don't now much about details but the Xorg works as server applications which runs and has libraries to work with your hardware...
<kk4ewt> Leevancleef, google the difference
<Leevancleef> Been there, done that, kk4ewt. Thanks for spending your time writing that helpful suggestion.
<ylwghst> Wayland it's just protocol - a set of rules and libraries to work with the hardware which can be used by other applications.
<Leevancleef> Yeah, my impression is that Wayland is supposed to remove a step from the process, but it's somewhat arcane to me
<ylwghst> From the Wayland project on Github:
<ylwghst> well its here https://github.com/wayland-project/wayland
<ylwghst> the compositor can acts like the server by its self and can communicate with clients - apps
<ylwghst> It's working much more better on my system. I always had problems with tearing on Xorg, there's no way to completely tear free experience. On wayland the issue is completely gone. The performance of my GPU is also much more better on wayland ( i currently use nouveau which has very poor performance but much better on Wayland ).
<ylwghst> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org_Server#/media/File:The_Linux_Graphics_Stack_and_glamor.svg
<Leevancleef> ylwghst, that's good news for those of us on Nvidia
<ylwghst> I just wonder what will be with nvidia's proprietary drivers.
<k_sze> How do I get Ubuntu to load the proprietary nvidia drivers from the graphics-drivers PPA when the NVIDIA card is not the primary display card?
<k_sze> I have the drivers installed, but they are currently not loaded (lsmod does not list them)
<ylwghst> k_sze: look for Bumblebee
<k_sze> In fact, currently, if I run `sudo modprobe nvidia_387`, I get "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_387': No such device"
<k_sze> Is that even normal?
<k_sze> `lspci` *does* list my card though.
<ylwghst> k_sze: try sudo modprobe nvidia
<k_sze> ylwghst: same
<ylwghst> are you talking about laptop right?
<k_sze> no, desktop.
<k_sze> Maybe I just need to reboot it. :/
<ylwghst> which kernel ?
<k_sze> Linux m-desktop 4.13.0-17-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 6 10:04:08 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k_sze> And this machine doesn't have UEFI Safeboot enabled
<k_sze> So I don't need the uefi driver signing steps.
<ylwghst> does 387 work with 4.13?
<ylwghst> could you try NVIDIA 384.59 instead ?
<bemo> new to ubuntu 14.04 (pre-installed at work) and having an odd problem -- not sure what I did, but the background image I had previously selected seems to have become illusive (if I use <ctrl>-<alt>-<down_arrow>, I can see it, but if I select any of the desktops, it disappears again).
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> I am using Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS  (server) in QEMU
<bemo> (I had previously had a problem with no icons or folders showing up either, and following these instructions fixed it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/893233/ubuntu-desktop-folders-icons-and-files-are-not-visible)
<cfoch> I want to connect to my virtual machine via ssh but for some reason the IP of my virtual machine does not work
<cfoch> any idea?
<ylwghst> cfoch: why are you on 14.04?
<cfoch> because I have a software that only works in Ubuntu 14.04
<t0no6a> cfoh : you need a bridge network
<ylwghst> o sorry it was for bemo
<ylwghst> bemo: why are you on 14.04?
<bemo> (worked great for a while, and then something I did seems to have triggered the background to disappear again -- though I can still see icons and and folders)
<bemo> ylwghst: because that's what they support at my work... :-|
<bemo> and figured I'd ask the experts before I ask *them* for help.  :)
<ylwghst> bemo:  try this
<ylwghst> feh --bg-fill /path/to/image.file
<t0no6a> cfoch : https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-create-bridge-interface-ubuntu-linux/
<bemo> ylwghst: do I need to install "feh"?
<ylwghst> probably yes
<aloo_shu> bemo which desktop env?
<bemo> I was using one of the stock images -- happen to know where they are?
<bemo> probably a silly question, but... how do I know which desktop?    oh, wait... lightdm?
<aloo_shu> at /usr/share/???
<ylwghst> they should be in /usr/share/background
<bemo> pstree shows "lightdm" with a "cinamon-launch"... as a child (and a bunch of others)
<aloo_shu> where ??? may be background/ , wallpaper/
<aloo_shu> cinnamon then
<ylwghst> bemo:  sorry it;s
<ylwghst> /usr/share/backgrounds
<Leevancleef> ylwghst, I've continued reading up on the Wayland situation, and it seems any performance increase is limited to Nouveau. OpenGL seems totally unsupported in Wayland with Nvidia's proprietary drivers, which for better or worse do offer superior performance to Nouveau.
<Leevancleef> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/10/plasmawayland-and-nvidia-2017-edition/
<bemo> ylwghst: feh --bg-fill /usr/share/backgrounds/gnome/Road.jpg
<ylwghst> Leevancleef: definitely
<bemo> still shows a generic background (not the roads background)
<cfoch> t0no6a: I have to do that in the VM right?
<bemo> aloo_shu: not sure if that answered your question on the desktop
<aloo_shu> usually right click on empty desktop space shows options like set image
<Leevancleef> I also think this division on Wayland compatibility will also hurt Nouveau by furthering the rift between FOSS driver developers and the Nvidia team
<bemo> aloo_shu: it does, and I've selected different images -- nothing happens  (which is different behavior from what I was seeing earlier today, where it would slowly fade from one background image to another)
<aloo_shu> there could be something in workspaces settings, too, like use same/different background per workspace aka virtual desktop, bemo
<aloo_shu> or a setting if you have slideshow or single image
<aloo_shu> or both
<bemo> still poking around -- not seeing anything obvious
<ylwghst> bemo: anyway would be good to update your ubuntu to 16.04
<bemo> (and as far as I know -- I didn't *change* anything to make it behave differently -- it *feels* like it was a side-effect of me trying to drag a nautilus icon to chrome.
<bemo> ylwghst: okay, was hoping that wasn't the solution... :)
<bemo> thanks
<t0no6a> cfoch : no, on the host
<ylwghst> bemo: well it's not a good solution to your problem but if you do not rely on something really specific there is no reason to stay on 14.04 which isn't supported nowadays...
<cfoch> t0no6a: I have Fedora on the host :-/ is it the best place to ask?
<bemo> think I'll try the previous "dconf reset" solution I had tried before, since that fixed a tangentially similar problem earlier this morning.
<bemo> ylwghst: it's a build system and our internal folks haven't blessed a newer version of ubuntu yet (though I think they're still working on it)
<ylwghst> Leevancleef: and no CUDA computations with nouveau..
<ylwghst> bemo:  I see
<bemo> ylwghst: thanks for the help!
<bemo> aloo_shu: thanks to you as well... off to go see if I can break something now
<pauljw> bemo, 14.04 is supported until 2019.  whatever you did, you should be able to fix without upgrading which can bring a whole lot of other issues with it.
<aloo_shu> bemo you haven't played with running a graphical session as root, have you?
<bemo> aloo_shu: no
<bemo> pauljw: it's a "silly" thing to be worrying about on a work computer, since it's functioning normally otherwise.
<ylwghst> ok
<bemo> anyway, let me try this solution again, and see if it helps:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/893233/ubuntu-desktop-folders-icons-and-files-are-not-visible
<bemo> be back in a bit...
<pauljw> understand bemo, i wouldn't lose sleep over it, just keep looking for an answer.
<bemo> pauljw: thanks.
<ylwghst> pauljw: bemo: but 14.04 doesn't uses Compiz or ?
<ylwghst> he is reseting /org/compiz/ key
<bemo> ylwghst: <shrug> what I do know is that when I couldn't see things I was dropping on my desktop with nautilus, I tried that, and it fixed my problem.
<bemo> be back in a few... will let you know if it helped.  :)
<aloo_shu> some DEs implement compiz features
<aloo_shu> so maybe use keys
<aloo_shu> or it was some side effect
<ylwghst> oh wait
<ylwghst> heis on cinnamon right
<bemo> ylwghst: yes
<bemo> ylwghst: ... just about to "shutdown -r now"... any new insights?  :)
<ylwghst> bemo: kill -9 -1 should be enough
<aloo_shu> no more insights after that
<bemo> ylwghst: okay... doing it now  ;-)
<cfoch> may be something just blocking my connection to the virtual machine IP?
<LogicalDash> I have an 8bitdo FC30 Pro controller. I made a udev rule for it, and when I plug it in, an event for it shows up in the system log; but I don't find an actual device file for it afterward. How can I troubleshoot this?
<ylwghst> bemo: dconf reset -f /org/nemo/
<ylwghst> bemo: this should revert your nemo settings
<ylwghst> i mean
<ylwghst> dconf reset -f /org/nemo/
<bemo> was it the dconf command or the reboot?  not sure... but it's working again.
<bemo> thanks for the help.
<ylwghst> who nows :-)
<ylwghst> kill -9 -1 only logs you out of your session
<bemo> "kill -9 -1" eventually rebooted my machine... after some complaints from some Modem somethin' or other...
<ylwghst> strange..
<bemo> I did eventually try ctrl-alt-delete while waiting for about 30 second with no activity... so maybe *that* rebooted it
<bemo> anyway, thanks again for the help -- time to go eat.  :)
<bemo> <wave> cya
 * aloo_shu o/
<tubal> Hello. I just had a Wayland session freeze on me, so I'm wondering if there's a way to kill a Wayland session a  la ctrl-alt-backspace with Xorg?
<R0b0t1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cyrus
<R0b0t1> Under "Mailbox creation" I try to use cyradm but I am informed I can not connect to the server
<R0b0t1> I am not sure cyrus is running
<R0b0t1> the only service that installed was cyrus-imapd
<R0b0t1> cOkay
<R0b0t1> Okay*
<R0b0t1> Cyrus does not run
<R0b0t1> Despite the init script reporting no error
<lotuspsychje> R0b0t1: perhaps the #cyrus channel might know that?
<R0b0t1> lotuspsychje: I will ask there, but Ubuntu adds so much configuration to most packages that the project maintainers for a specific piece of software often do not want to help
<lotuspsychje> R0b0t1: i never said you cant get any help here
<lotuspsychje> R0b0t1: best way to get help is idle here and ask your issue all in one line with all details, ubuntu version, kernel version, steps taken,etc
<R0b0t1> Here are logs: https://bpaste.net/show/614b4bc0a030
 * R0b0t1 sighs
<alkisg> Good morning everyone
<JoeRW> Good everyone.
<R0b0t1> Morning everyone, good?
<JoeRW> Everything is good so far. Just doing a complete reinstall of all my software so it's a little slow-going.
<rainbowwarrior> Hi, what is the best thing to use to connect to a  smart lg tv in Ubuntu 17.10 please?
<Exterminador> help! my laptop has windows 10 and Xubuntu + Ubuntu on it. I've updated Windows this morning but know it have entered in grub rescue mode with: error: no such partition. what should I do?
<Exterminador> s/know/now
<alkisg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> Exterminador: boot a live usb to trouble shoot
<hateball> Exterminador: iirc I've seen others with the same problem, that Windows murders the bootloader. I think EriC^^ knows these things, so hang around til he is here maybe
<alkisg> First link there
<hateball> oh
<hateball> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> :D
<Exterminador> erm, I must see if I still have a usb with Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<EriC^^> Exterminador: if you're getting grub rescue, it means you still have grub somewhere so its likely a efi install, and since you're getting grub rescue it means it cant find either efi/...grub.cfg or it cant find the /boot/grub files (which would be the worst case, especially if you dont have a separate /boot)
<EriC^^> likely windows nuked the linux rootfs, try typing "ls" in grub rescue>
<Exterminador> got this https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/f3WWvQWS/irccloudcapture1819509855.jpg
<EriC^^> Exterminador: that looks good
<EriC^^> it's a msdos install
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try ls (hd0,msdos4)/
<V7> is it possible to achieve something like this:
<EriC^^> i mean msdos3
<V7> killall --ppid $$ calc ?
<V7> Is it possible to kill all subprocesses with specified names (not pids)
<EriC^^> sounds like a linux question more than ubuntu
<V7> yup
<V7> noone answers there and in #bash
<V7> So I've asked here
<Exterminador> EriC^^: unknown filesystem.
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try "insmod ext2"
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try also ls (hd0,msdos5)/
<Exterminador> the (hd0,msdos5)/ also gave the same error
<EriC^^> Exterminador: does echo $prefix show anything?
<Exterminador> it says: `echo (hd0,msdos7)/boot/grub`>
<EriC^^> Exterminador: aye
<EriC^^> i think windows nuked your rootfs
<rainbowwarrior> hi, where can i get skype or alterntivie for ubuntu 17.10?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: make a live usb and come back here, your best best is that it just deleted the partition and you can restore it easily
<Exterminador> EriC^^: okay. I think I have the Xubuntu USB somewhere in the drawer.
<EriC^^> k
<alkisg> rainbowwarrior: in the skype web site, there's a .deb you can download
<Exterminador> found it && booting into it
<EraserPencil> Whats password manager do you guys use. I'm having trouble integrating it into my workflow
<EriC^^> kpassx is a good one, ive heard
<ducasse> do you mean keepassx? it's sort of dead, try keepassxc..
<rainbowwarrior> ty alkisg
<EraserPencil> I'm using keepassxc, but it's based on manual entry and it's not really working for me
<EraserPencil> I have keyed in the titles and url to github and github.com respectively. But when I use github credentials to log in to other websites, like git kraken or something they dont work
<ducasse> EraserPencil: there's a scripted thingy based on rofi and pass that looked really good, but it depends on your workflow...
<Exterminador> EriC^^: booted into live xubuntu usb
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Exterminador> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ea9i
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, seems like the rootfs partition is deleted
<EriC^^> let's try to mount it blindly
<Exterminador> okay
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Exterminador> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/0snx
<Exterminador> it's so weird how a simple windows update have done this. :/
<EriC^^> Exterminador: for i in {662196222..663000000}; do echo trying $i; sudo mount -o offset=$(( $i * 512 )) /dev/sda /mnt 2>/dev/null && echo success && break; done
<EriC^^> Exterminador: type the whole command above and take note if it says success and the number before it
<EriC^^> yup
<Exterminador> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/28hG7ppz/
<Exterminador> this is the result of the cmd you gave me
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try "ls -l /mnt" do you see your linux install there? /home /boot /etc
<Exterminador> EriC^^: looks fine?  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/F6VjAudo/
<EriC^^> Exterminador: yup, type "sudo umount /mnt"
<Exterminador> done
<EriC^^> Exterminador: then type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<EriC^^> press "n" make a new partition and make sure it's a logical one and the starting sector is 662196224
<Exterminador> First sector (662198270-976771071, default 662198272), so, i type the 662196224 and enter?
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> that's outside
<Exterminador> i have Windows 10, Xubuntu (not sure if /dev/sda5 or 6) and Ubuntu (/dev/sda7)
<EriC^^> Exterminador: oh
<Exterminador> i think Xubuntu and Ubuntu are inside a logical partition already, splitted in 2
<EriC^^> Exterminador: exit fdisk, type "sudo apt-add-repository universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<Exterminador> okay
<Exterminador> EriC^^: installed
<EriC^^> Exterminador: sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> no log > no log > Intel > analyze
<EriC^^> choose the disk ^
<Exterminador> EriC^^: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BMeT0mZs/
<EriC^^> Exterminador: press enter then do a quick search
<Exterminador> 42%
<Exterminador> it's kinda slow this laptop
<EriC^^> it takes time usually
<EriC^^> man windows is pretty precise though, it deleted both ext partitions, and left the swap intact
<Exterminador> EriC^^ https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/C4PQT0tx/
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, using the arrows on the kb, make the 2nd one (D hpfs) into a P
<Exterminador> done
<EriC^^> Exterminador: you also want the lower hpfs a P too
<EriC^^> HPFS - NTFS          25309 200 44 ..
<Exterminador> when changing it: Structure: Bad.
<Exterminador> but it's changed tho
<EriC^^> Exterminador: np, is it P right now
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> go to Linux                41219 206 12 50761 117 44  153286656
<EriC^^> make it a L or LC whatever its called
<EriC^^> as well as the 2 ones below it, linux and swap
<ylwghst> This looks dramatic...
<Exterminador> it's like this now. correct? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/OtWIu8pS/
<EriC^^> Exterminador: yeah, are you able to do anything with the first Linux Swap ?
<EriC^^> possibly make it an "E" ?
<Exterminador> D, L, P or * only
<EriC^^> try "L"
<EriC^^> actually nevermind
<EriC^^> leave it D, it overlaps the linux under it
<EriC^^> Exterminador: write the new partition table
<EriC^^> then run sudo partprobe /dev/sda
<Exterminador> okay
<Exterminador> brb call
<Exterminador> EriC^^: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/SFXQKjD9/
<Exterminador> it's ok to reboot?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: yeah try to reboot
<Exterminador> gone into rescue mode again :/
<Exterminador> don't tell me I need to reinstall it all over again :x
<EriC^^> Exterminador: nah, boot the live usb so we can see the partition table again
<Exterminador> okay
<EriC^^> "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Exterminador> damn MS that is unable to do a proper OS!
<dreamlinux-user> they has linux builtin
<Exterminador> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/0e9t
<alkisg> Extended starts at 209GB and logical at 339GB? What happened to the space between that?
<Exterminador> good question. and all of this because of a Windows update
<Exterminador> :x
<alkisg> Eh, sometimes something else is to blame and not what we think it is :)
<Exterminador> alkisg: been working without a flaw for the last 6 months
<alkisg> Sure
<alkisg> Everything works before it breaks
<Exterminador> until i decided to update the damn windows :/
<Exterminador> sudo testdik -> paste.ubuntu.com/26175571/a
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt && cat /mnt/etc/issue
<EriC^^> alkisg: it's not the first time someone has come here with 'just updated windows, my linux partition is missing'
<alkisg> For example, maybe your partitioning was wrong all that time, and it didn't trigger any issues in Linux, but it triggered a bug in windows update. No point in putting the blame to some software before reproducing the issue...
<Exterminador> EriC^^: Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<rocketeer> What can I do if input to my laptop is severely buggy? When it boots up, it can fail to detect the trackpad, keyboard, or both, and if I suspend it it's a crapshoot which will work after resume
<rocketeer> The only input device that works every time is the touchscreen, oddly enough
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, try sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt && cat /mnt/etc/issue
<rocketeer> When they're not working, xinput --list won't list the ones that are not working, and they'll also be missing from /proc/bus/input/devices
<EriC^^> alkisg: this was his old pt before testdisk http://termbin.com/ea9i
<Exterminador> EriC^^: same output tho
<EriC^^> he did have missing space (good spot btw), but nothing really 'unusual'
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, good, so the locations of the partitions are correct right now
<alkisg> Exterminador: do you remember having another partition, that testdisk may discover now if you run it again?
<EriC^^> type sudo umount /mnt
<Exterminador> done
<alkisg> EriC^^: maybe tell him to run debsums in a chroot to verify disk/package integrity?
<EriC^^> alkisg: this was testdisk's last output before we wrote the new pt https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/OtWIu8pS/
<EriC^^> alkisg: i think only the partition table was deleted
<EriC^^> we could try to see if there's a fs in the missing space
<alkisg> Sometimes testdisk finds wrong sizes etc though, so the new partition table may be different to what he had before the issue
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try sudo mount -o offset=$((407539711 * 512)) /dev/sda /cdrom && ls /cdrom
<alkisg> Heh, nice trick that one with /cdrom :D
<EriC^^> yeah comes in handy :D
<EriC^^> Exterminador: sorry typo
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try sudo mount -o offset=$((407539712 * 512)) /dev/sda /cdrom && ls /cdrom
<EriC^^> Exterminador: you possibly need to chroot now and run update-grub that's why you're still getting grub rescue> the partition numbering in $prefix changed
<Exterminador> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9AAWCfbc/
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try the mount offset, we'll fix grub, then try seeing if there's some missing fs in that space like we did earlier
<EriC^^> Exterminador: which one is your main os, ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Exterminador> usually was Xubuntu
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok try ls /mnt/home and try to figure out if its the xubuntu one
<Exterminador> nope. it's the Ubuntu one. only 2 users. Xubuntu had 3
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, type sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Exterminador> done
<EriC^^> Exterminador: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Exterminador> done
<EriC^^> Exterminador: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> then "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && update-grub"
<Exterminador> running last cmd
<Exterminador> oops.. my Xubuntu disappeared
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26175644/
<EriC^^> that's ubuntu
<EriC^^> xubuntu is already found
<Exterminador> oh
<Exterminador> last time it was on sda7, the Ubuntu
<EriC^^> Exterminador: yeah no worries
<EriC^^> Exterminador: you have 130gb of space that's unallocated right now
<Exterminador> uh.. how to solve that?
<EriC^^> we could search for any missing filesystems, or if you're sure you have everything already, you could just create a partition and use the space somehow
<Exterminador> perhaps better check, just in case?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt && cat /etc/fstab /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Exterminador> mount: /mnt: /dev/sda6 already mounted on /mnt.
<geodb27> People : hi ! I'm struggling with the install of my new laptop under kubuntu. On my old one, I was using quasselcore with a postgresql database. I've migrated the old database to my new laptop, however, quasselcore doesn't seem to be abble to use postgresql database driver. What package am I missing do use it as I want ?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: odd
<Exterminador> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known
<Exterminador> also this
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, first things first, try rebooting and see how it goes
<Exterminador> okay
<Exterminador> doing that now
<Exterminador> it found Ubuntu, Ubuntu 17.10 and Windows 10
<Exterminador> Ubuntu 17.10 seems to be Xubuntu
<EriC^^> is that what you wanted?
<Exterminador> confirmed. 17.10 is Xubuntu and booted successfully and all apps & users are there. I'll try Ubuntu now and so on. I'll report back any errors/issues that I may found
<Exterminador> EriC^^: how can I see if it's Xubuntu or Ubuntu dealing with the bootloader?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: not sure you can
<Exterminador> is that right now the boot menu appears with a purple (?) background and before it was a black one. I suppose now it's Ubuntu dealing with it
<EriC^^> yeah
<Exterminador> so anything I must use grub customizer on Ubuntu and not in Xubuntu
<EriC^^> boot into the one you want as the main os, an run sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub and you should be good
<Exterminador> oh, okay then. I'll try it now tho
<Exterminador> all seems to be working fine. still need to check windows
<Exterminador> let's see what happens now. Windows says: Working on updates 34%
<Exterminador> ROFL. let's see if it breaks stuff again
<Exterminador> I'll give feedback as soon as Window$ have finished with the updating
<edulix> hello people. Maybe someone can know why some packages have disappeared from the archives? for example in http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-pip/ there's no python3-pip_1.5.6-5ubuntu2_all.deb anymore, only an older version (1.5.4)
<edulix> and also much newer versions
<Exterminador> thanks for all the help provided EriC^^. 😃
<EriC^^> Exterminador: no problem :)
<Exterminador> I'll save the logs of this issue for future reference also. can be useful later on
<alkisg> edulix: packages.ubuntu.com/python-pip
<alkisg> Those are the packages that are needed in the archive
<alkisg> The others are obsolete and are removed from the mirrors
<edulix> alkisg: 1.5.6 is obsolete but 1.5.4 is not? I don't understand. I mean for trusty. it just disappeared
<alkisg> edulix: right, 1.5.6 could be for 14.10, so when it went EOL, it was removed
<edulix> alkisg: I see thanks
<alkisg> np
<edulix> alkisg: is there any way I can check that?
<alkisg> Click on each package, it will get you the publication history
<alkisg> edulix: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/python-pip
<alkisg> Check "releases in ubuntu", those are for trusty only
<alkisg> And similar for the other releases
<ducasse> !info python3-pip trusty | edulix
<ubottu> edulix: python3-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer - Python 3 version of the package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 437 kB
<alkisg> edulix: see also for vivid, the 1.5.6 you were looking for: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/python-pip
<edulix> alkisg: so those packages are not anywhere anymore right?
<alkisg> edulix: there are in launchpad, but not in the mirrors
<alkisg> So you can download the .debs, but not use an apt repository
<edulix> alkisg: oh awesome
<alkisg> edulix: so e.g. if you follow the clicks, you end up to the deb here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/1.5.6-5ubuntu2/+build/7083213
<edulix> alkisg: where did you click to go from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/python-pip to there?
<alkisg> Releases in Ubuntu => 1.5.6-5ubuntu2
<alkisg> Then        Builds                Vivid:                                     amd64
<edulix> thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> edulix: note that some dependencies may not be satisfied if you try to install a .deb from 14.10 to 14.04, resulting in broken apt
<edulix> alkisg: thanks
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> how to install ubuntu 17.10 on lenovo ideapad 120s-14lbr ?
<jojantti> hi! is there a way to use regex in aptdcon package installation? i tried this:  " yes | sudo aptdcon --hide-terminal --install ^libxcb.* "
<jojantti> i also tried escaping the special characters and adding single quotes
<mnbvcxz> jojantti: escape your ass
<Ben64> can do it with apt
<jojantti> Ben64: yeah but i would like to use aptdcon if it's possible in any way
<Ben64> why
<jojantti> Ben64: because when done in a shell script apt-get sometimes fails to a lock that is in use after apt update. i would have to create a sleep loop for the lock to release and that is not something i want to do.
<alkisg> jojantti: you can query with apt and execute with aptdcon
<alkisg> I.e. ask apt with regex, then use the result on aptdcon
<N3X15> If you're using a shell script, you might want to consider using the python bindings for apt, as well.
<N3X15> Or the language of your choice.
<jojantti> alkisg: hmm thanks, i will have to see if that could be done in a sensible manner in the script
<jojantti> N3X15: i need to stick to just bash in this task
<N3X15> My condolences :P
<jojantti> :-)
<alkisg> jojantti: dpkg-query -W hto* => htop	2.0.1-1ubuntu1
<mnbvcxz> omg poop
<Exterminador> all seems to work well now! thanks again for all the fish! xD
<mnbvcxz> Exterminador: eat poop
<jojantti> alkisg: doesn't dpkg-query show what i have currently installed?
-mnbvcxz:#ubuntu- i am ban evading
<alkisg> jojantti: afaik no
<alkisg> jojantti:  dpkg-query -W ep* | awk '$2=="" { print $1 }'
<alkisg> This should show epiphany browser etc
<alkisg> Whatever starts with ep that you don't have installed
<jojantti> alkisg: hmm ok
<jojantti> alkisg: thanks
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> jojantti: hm, dpkg-query does show only a limited set of packages; looking into it...
<alkisg> jojantti: apt-cache pkgnames ep
<jojantti> alkisg: yeah that's what i thought ;-)
<funyun> hi. i'm trying to upgrade from vivid to xenial. i followed this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades) but i get "An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool" when i do "do-release-upgrade". anyone know how i can update?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Ben64> funyun: you have to go from vivid to wily to xenial
<ignacio> Hello; I need some help, somehow my hdmi monitor is no longer detected in ubuntu 17.10, It was yesterday
<tatertots> ignacio: open terminal
<ignacio> tatertots, I'm there
<tatertots> ignacio: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|nc termbin.com 9999
<ignacio> cat: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<tatertots> ignacio: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<tatertots> ignacio: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> ignacio: let me know when its done
<auser_> hello everyone, i rebooted my system in rescue mode because it won't boot
<ignacio> done t
<ignacio> done tatertots
<auser_> i dont see the hdd in df -h https://i.imgur.com/1w6dDpA.png
<auser_> does it mean the hdd died or ?
<tatertots> ignacio: inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> ignacio: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<ignacio> tatertots, http://termbin.com/oft3
<EriC^^> auser_: no, try sudo parted -l
<auser_> thanks EriC^^, it says Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label
<EriC^^> auser_: nothing else?
<EriC^^> auser_: try " dmesg | grep sda | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tatertots> ignacio: ls /var/log|pastebinit
<auser_> it shows : dmesg | grep sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<auser_> http://termbin.com/pyay
<ignacio> tatertots, ls /var/log|pastebinit
<auser_> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> auser_: looks fine, try "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tatertots> ignacio: url/link here
<auser_>  sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<auser_> http://termbin.com/77f5
<ignacio> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26176570/
<EriC^^> auser_: try "cat /proc/partitions | nc termbin.com 9999"
<auser_> http://termbin.com/90yt
<auser_> got that EriC^^
<tatertots> ignacio: had any hardware or software changes been made prior to the symptom occurring?
<ignacio> nope
<tatertots> ignacio: does the symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<ignacio> should I try on xorg instead of wayland?
<ignacio> I don't have one and I don't see that practical
<tatertots> ignacio: ues try on xorg
<EriC^^> auser_: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<ignacio> brb
<auser_> got this mate https://i.imgur.com/Euz34Bj.png
<ignacio> okay I'm on xorg
<tatertots> ignacio: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<ignacio> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26176593/
<EriC^^> auser_: hmm no idea
<EriC^^> why does it say virtual disk?
<auser_> does that mean the hdd died mate?
<EriC^^> no
<tatertots> ignacio: ls -lh /var/log|pastebinit
<auser_> can't really tell, during booting the normal usefi mode, i had ONE choice and i kept on getting https://i.imgur.com/bPB4rq3.png
<ignacio> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26176600/
<tatertots> ignacio: sudo apt install sosreport
<tatertots> ignacio: let me know when done
<auser_> and when i chose the bios mode, https://i.imgur.com/hSrhBMj.png
<ignacio> tatertots, done
<auser_> EriC^^, so i have no idea how to fix this tbh :S
<tatertots> ignacio: sudo sosreport
<tatertots> ignacio: let me know when done
<EriC^^> auser_: try asking in ##linux , ive no idea too tbh
<tatertots> ignacio: odd..only shows 1 display, have you already checked the physical cable connections?
<ignacio> here's the report http://people.sugarlabs.org/ignacio/pi/PHt4qAuvfZ.xz
<ignacio> yes I have, @tatertots
<auser_> ty EriC^^
<EriC^^> auser_: np
<auser_> EriC^^, i just want to repoint that I'm in recovery mode and i chose ubuntu 16.04
<auser_> I'm not experienced with such things, but just wanted to clear that out
<auser_> i had other choices in the rescue boot menu
<ignacio> tatertots, i'm goign to try with a hdmi to vga adaptor
<ignacio> the hdmi port is basically not working at all
<tatertots> ignacio: https://gist.github.com/cdf20a179fe2146fe403dc6ad10aa4ac
<tatertots> ignacio: https://gist.github.com/958b710f7b0ea1a6ea151210ec9ba787
<tatertots> ignacio: ok this looks better https://gist.github.com/5c67f70c82bafac914aca1e2364372b3
<tatertots> ignacio: has the computer been physically moved since yesterday?
<funyun> Ben64: how do i do that?
<funyun> anyone know how i can upgrade to wily instead of xenial?
<funyun> i'm on vivid
<funyun> i followed this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades) but i get "An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool" when i do "do-release-upgrade".
<azureus> good afternoon
<azureus> it's possible install ubuntu on lenovo ideapad 120s -14 lbr ?
<hateball> azureus: Probably. Have you tried?
<azureus> I have not received it yet.
<hateball> azureus: since it's so new you'll probably want to run 17.10 on it, and not 16.04
<hateball> a quick google suggests it's intel and qualcomm components so shouldnt be too much of a problem probably
<azureus> yes
<azureus> ok
<azureus> thank you
<davecore> funyun: do you know that wily 15.10 is already end of life? are you sure you don't want to upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS xenial instead?
<r81> davecore: I think he is trying to upgrade in two steps v -> w then w -> x
<r81> funyun: did you edit sources.list to make sure it says wily instead of xenial?
<TaZeR> i think im going to just install ubuntu on my moms laptop and when she comes home from work she will be forced to try it out
<TaZeR> she didnt like the idea when i told her about linux, she said NO DONT CHANGE ANYTHING!!
<hateball> That's usually not a good strategy for a smooth conversion
<funyun> r81: i made my sources look like this tutorial says. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades should i change them?
<funyun> davecore: yes, i need to upgrade in two steps i believe
<TaZeR> i will make her a dual boot of course so she can easily switch back and forth
<TaZeR> i think that will make her accept it a lot better
<TaZeR> i might catch a beating or two still...
<funyun> r81: i kept the codename as vivid, should i change it to wily?
<xtron> on a custom build linux, I'm getting error <cannot execute /bin/sh: permission denied> on login screen, the only available user is "root", I can access the machine through SSH, any body have idea?
<EriC^^> xtron: try "ls -l /bin/sh" and check the perms
<xtron> EriC^^, lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root
<EriC^^> xtron: ls -l $(readlink -f /bin/sh)
<xtron> -rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 871932 Dec 12 11:49 /bin/bash.bash
<xtron> EriC^^, what we really wanna do there?
<EriC^^> xtron: hmm looks good
<xtron> EriC^^, what?
<EriC^^> xtron: we're trying to see the permissions of the file that's getting executed
<xtron> EriC^^, one thing i wanna know, why I can access using SSH, but not machine own terminal
<EriC^^> xtron: when you access via ssh you mean using the root account?
<EriC^^> im not that clear on what you meant, thought you meant you can login as root, but from the user you get /bin/sh permission denied
<EriC^^> even as root from the tty you just get a permission denied /bin/sh?
<victorbjelkholm> hm, the system preferences doesn't do anything when I try to configure printers, same when opening "Printers" from the dash. How can debug what's going wrong? There is no output in any log inside /var/log when doing it
<xtron> EriC^^, both ways I try to login as root, as it is the only user available now, but on machine I can't login, but I can login from other machine's terminal using SHH
<xtron> EriC^^, are you getting me, what I wanna say?
<EriC^^> xtron: yeah
<EriC^^> xtron: what happens if from ssh you try "sudo login root" and try to login
<EriC^^> or just "login root"
<xtron> EriC^^, yeah now it has problem <unable to get valid context for root>
<xtron> <cannot make/remove an entry for the specific session>
<victorbjelkholm> so I think my python installation somehow is borked... Getting "SyntaxError: Missing parentheses in call to 'print'" when running "system-config-printer-applet" for example. The beginning of `applet.py` starts with "#!/usr/bin/python3". Anyone have any pointers what could be wrong?
<victorbjelkholm> "/usr/bin/python3 --version" returns "Python 3.5.2" which seems fine. Or is it not?
<EriC^^> xtron: no idea, seems like some pam stuff, try asking in ##Linux
<xtron> EriC^^, can you tell me, is it some thing related to permission of "sh"
<victorbjelkholm> changed manually to python2, and now getting "SyntaxError: invalid syntax" instead. So seems this program was written for a different version of python than 2 or 3. I'm missing something here
<xtron> I want to figure out the difference of SSH and non-SSH way,
<victorbjelkholm> hm, seems there was a python package that broke everything. Ran "sudo pip3 uninstall gi" and now it seems solved.
<EriC^^> xtron: the permissions look fine
<EriC^^> xtron: it might be something related to pam authentication and stuff like that
<xtron> EriC^^, pam authentication?? actually this is SELinux, any new idea?
<EriC^^> xtron: nope, try asking in ##linux
<piercedwater> Hello. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 17.10 minimal, but no /etc/networking/interfaces file. I can't create one b/c I don't know the network details. Any suggestions?
<DevilTiger> i'm having trouble downloading a cloud image. i've tried several that cant be extracted. winrar says the archive is corrupt
<EriC^^> try to md5sum the file see if its right
<EriC^^> it is a .rar archive right?
<DevilTiger> zip
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, are you on Windows?
<DevilTiger> yes
<DevilTiger> i ran winrar as admin
<DevilTiger> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.vhd.zip this image
<EriC^^> DevilTiger: try to md5sum it to know it's complete
<EriC^^> and check the maintainer's md5sum
<EriC^^> !md5sum | DevilTiger
<ubottu> DevilTiger: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, you can use HashCalc for that...
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> DevilTiger: get yours from here https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/MD5SUMS
<DevilTiger> ok, sec
<skinux> Anyone know of a screensaver that shows 404 error messages?
<mparashar> Laptop keyboard and touchpad not working on Ubuntu 17.10. 16.04 LTS works fine. ThinkPad 11e (3rd Gen). NOT a Chromebook.
<DevilTiger> i dont see the md5 sum for that particular zip there
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, neither me...
<DevilTiger> in the zip file it says the uncompressed file is 32gb..
<DevilTiger> something isn't right here
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, .zip file with: md5 -> 6ac026fab71901a4b75f8511b05da5a9, sha1 -> 1978089e5b2cceccb7d597ac592dfb3ca4156537
<PTNapivoski> Downloaded here...
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, 7-zip tells me that the file is 32 GiB too...
<DevilTiger> thats some compression
<DevilTiger> am i missing something
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, LZMA and LZMA2 from 7-zip are evenn better...
<PTNapivoski> s/evenn/even
<DevilTiger> i've just gone ahead and taken the vmdk from the ova version and converted that to vhd.
<DevilTiger> i will compare the hash when it downloads again tho. i had deleted it
<PTNapivoski> K
<fishcooker> how to test the sound correctly installed?
<PTNapivoski> fishcooker, stereo?
<DevilTiger> @PTNapivoski: md5 matches
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, try 7-zip... It is way better than WinRAR...
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, and is open source...
<fishcooker> last time i used latest kernel the sound works well... But when i use the oldest kernel the sound doesn't work PTNapivoski
<PTNapivoski> fishcooker, well... Then keep the latest kernel...
<DevilTiger> 7 zip doesn't seem to have a problem extracting it but it still is coming out to like 30 gb
<DevilTiger> odd
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, it is a 32 GB file...
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, for me too...
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, which audio chip?
<DevilTiger> why though... it's a server version of ubuntu
<anddam> hello
<PTNapivoski> DevilTiger, I have no idea...
<anddam> is snappy a Canonical project or something Ubuntu adopted?
<anddam> also is it meant to be a replacemente for apt?
<fishcooker> my part of lshw  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26177320/ PTNapivoski BluesKaj
<fishcooker> how to test the audio hardware  works well?
<PCatinean> Hey guys, people over at duplicity are not replying, does anyone know why when restoring a backup it gets stuck at: "Registering (mktemp) temporary file /tmp/duplicity-8rqJIt-tempdir/mktemp-fouV6u-2" when restoring with duplicity?
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, try running sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel when running the old kernel, the intel driver loader bug is still around, and when it it loads correctly there's no output from the command.
<nicomachus> fishcooker: 'aplay -l' should show audio devices. the GUI program "pavucontrol" can test outputs and whatnot
<DevilTiger> i do i go about logging in these cloud images? i'm assuming when hosts are using them they're generating keypairs on creation of the container.
<anddam> and is Core actually aimed at IoT or at having contanerized apps?
<anddam> I wanted to have a shot at it but I noticed the download and install page is unconventional, asking to choose the actual target device (rather than an arch)
<anddam> and then providing detailed steps
<fishcooker> noted, for aplay nicomachus actually im on pavucontrol no sound ... Even the graphic bar moving
<fishcooker> i did BluesKaj but doesn't work
<fishcooker> the output of aplay http://paste.ubuntu.com/26177435/
<funyun> hi. i just tried to upgrade from wily to xenial and i got this error. https://pastebin.com/fQRvNBkQ can this be fixed?
<fishcooker> please funyun $ sudo apt -f install
<funyun> fishcooker: https://pastebin.com/ZADHRABN
<fishcooker> i think your disk is out of space gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<fishcooker> how many kernel installed funyun
<Allaun> is there a option to disable mounting hard drives?
<Allaun> in the live cd
<funyun> fishcooker: /dev/vda1                  236M  217M  6.9M  97% /boot
<funyun> i'm not sure
<fishcooker> what's your output of df -h Allaun
<fishcooker> you are out of space of your /boot
<Allaun> the problem is i have a known bad drive
<Allaun> and it spams the output with hard link resets
<funyun> fishcooker: is there anything i can delete?
<fishcooker> please uninstall your uneeded kernel
<Allaun> so it takes a hour to bot
<Allaun> *boot
<funyun> fishcooker: how do i find that?
<Allaun> I could unplug the drives, but its a hassle to reattach them later
<fishcooker> how about search grub kernel boot option, Allaun
<Allaun> ok, i'll do that
<fishcooker> apt autoremovne first, funyu
<nicomachus> funyun: please paste the output of 'ls /boot' to paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<nicomachus> fishcooker: autoremove likely won't work when /boot is full.
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, check alsamixer and make sure automute is disabled
<fishcooker> noted nicomachus
<fishcooker> noted, BluesKaj
<funyun> nimbleark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26177477/
<fishcooker> funyun checking
<nicomachus> funyun: yay, easy peasy. Just remove those 3.* kernels and keep the 4.2 and 4.4
<fishcooker> funyun: $ dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<nicomachus> fishcooker: unnecessary
<fishcooker> BluesKaj: how to share image like pastebinit of alsamixer output?
<fishcooker> The graphic shows 00 number
<fishcooker> i've selected all sound card
<nicomachus> funyun: 'sudo apt purge linux-image-3.*'
<fishcooker> but no luck
<nicomachus> fishcooker: upload the image to imgur.com and link here
<BluesKaj> fishcooker,   https://postimages.org
<nicomachus> that works too :D
<fishcooker> noted BluesKaj nicomachus
<fishcooker> https://imgur.com/a/2JuIi
<funyun> nicomachus: nice. now /boot has some space
<fishcooker> great funyun
<fishcooker> then apt -f install i think
<funyun> should i do "sudo do-release-upgrade" again or is there another command?
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, spdif out (digital) to an audio amp/receiver ? Is that what you want ?
<nicomachus> funyun: great! now what's in /boot?
<fishcooker> i don't understatnd ... i just want the audio to be hear
<funyun> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26177504/
<nicomachus> funyun: are you trying to upgrade to a new release?
<nicomachus> funyun: what version are you on now nd where are you trying to go?
<funyun> nicomachus: yes. i was on vivid. so i did a dist-upgrade to wily. now i'm trying to get to xenial
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, what kind of audio, pc speaker system or laptop?
<fishcooker> this is laptop how to investigate?
<nicomachus> funyun: ok, well since vivid and wiley are both EOL, you have to do it the hard way.
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, where's the pulseaudio setting in ubuntu? i've forgotten since I use kde
<nicomachus> !EOLUpgrade | funyun
<ubottu> funyun: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: pavucontrol?
<fishcooker> i will share my pavucontrol output
<funyun> nicomachus: yes. that's the tutorial i followed. xenial was almost completed when i got the out of space error. should i do "sudo do-release-upgrade" again?
<nicomachus> funyun: yes, if that's the step you were caught up on.
<fishcooker> https://postimg.org/image/9smjyi25t/5fd78bb3/
<funyun> nicomachus: now i get "No new release found"
<nicomachus> fishcooker: check the "output devices" tab, and then there should be one for "configuration"
<funyun> should i try sudo apt -f install?
<nicomachus> funyun: did you change your sources.list?
<funyun> nicomachus: i changed them to wily. after doing "sudo do-release-upgrade" they're now xenial
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, set you pavucontrol to analog, not spdif digital
<funyun> the upgrade was at about 95% when it failed due to space
<nicomachus> funyun: run apt update and apt full-upgrade
<fishcooker> how to do that?
<funyun> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26177540/ so do sudo apt autoremove correct?
<fishcooker> it works BluesKaj
<fishcooker> thankyo
<fishcooker> u
<fishcooker> pavucontrol is the best
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, np
<nicomachus> funyun: hld up, let's make sure we aren't going to end up in dependency hell if you do
<funyun> okay
<nicomachus> funyun: ok they look fine to remove
<funyun> nicomachus: done. run run apt update and apt full-upgrade again?
<funyun> nicomachus: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nicomachus> funyun: what release does 'lsb_release -a' show now?
<funyun> nicomachus: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<nicomachus> funyun: great! so you want to go on to 17.10, right?
<funyun> nicomachus: yes but will everything be okay since xenial failed at 95%. when it failed i got a message that things might not be okay
<nicomachus> funyun: well, go ahead and try 'sudo apt -f install' just in case
<funyun> nicomachus: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nicomachus> funyun: ok, let's move on then and hope for the best. Ideally, you backed up everything important before doing this, right?
<nicomachus> funyun: next, you're going to have to edit the file located at /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades. There's a line that says "Prompt=LTS". Change it to "Prompt=normal"
<nicomachus> funyun: then save the file and try 'sudo do-release-upgrade' again.
<lotuspsychje> R0b0t1: did you get cyrus working?
<fishcooker> how abt the progress upgrade funyun
<R0b0t1> lotuspsychje: No, unfortunately. I did get a response in #cyrus but I had to leave
<funyun> fishcooker: at 55% right now
<DolphinDream> in 16.04 i get this wierd blackouts every once in a while for a seconds wehre my monitors go black.. then come back
<DolphinDream> any ideas why? and how to fix it ?
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: is your system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: check with lsb_release -a
<DolphinDream> No LSB modules are available. - Distributor ID: Ubuntu - Description:  Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS - Release:  16.04 - Codename: xenial
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: ok seems good,
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: is your graphics cable well connected?
<DolphinDream> lotuspsychje: yep
<DolphinDream> i yanked them around and no blackout
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: what kind of graphics card chipset and driver version please? (sudo lshw -C video)
<DolphinDream> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/FwBC6QFq
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: hmm weird it doesnt show your nvidia chipset
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: can you go check your drivers at software&sources?
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: or ubuntu-drivers list from terminal
<DolphinDream> lotuspsychje: intel-microcode nvidia-384
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: other drivers show in your list?
<DolphinDream> nope
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: no open source one?
<DolphinDream> only two are listed by ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: doublecheck from GUI software & sources maybe
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: might be usefull to know if you get blackouts on the opensource driver
<DolphinDream> what opensource driver ?
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: can you check additional drivers section
<DolphinDream> how ?
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: software&sources last tab/ additional drivers
<DolphinDream> only two are listed.. nvidia and intel-microcode (which is marked as not used)
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: ok
<DolphinDream> for nvidia there is the option to use X.Org  X server  - Nouveau display (open source)
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: try the nouveau driver, reboot and see if you get blackouts there as a test
<DolphinDream> yeah. .. i may do this sometime. it's not a good time now.
<DolphinDream> thx for the help
<lotuspsychje> allright
<lotuspsychje> DolphinDream: you can also try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and perhaps blackouts might give you an error?
<bemo> just discovered that launching nautilus while running cinnamon desktop (ubuntu 14.04) causes my background image to go away -- just curious if anybody understands why... if I use "nemo" instead, it works fine... just uninstalled nautilus, but still curious as to what might be happening.
<DolphinDream> roger that
<lotuspsychje> bemo: wich ubuntu flavor are you on exactly?
<bemo> home-grown
<bemo> (company's)
<bemo> ... so not sure I can tell you, specifically, what has been changed
<funyun> nicomachus, fishcooker: successfully upgraded to 17.04. thanks so much for all the help
<lotuspsychje> bemo: well we can only support official ubuntu deriatives
<bemo> I saw a similar problem, which is where I got the idea to just uninstall nautilus:  https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=107701
<bemo> lotuspsychje: fair enough... thought I'd just ask/mention it.
<lotuspsychje> bemo: is it based on mint
<bemo> cat /etc/issue shows:  "Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS"
<bemo> if that helps
<ioria> funyun, 17.04 will die next month ....
<bemo> but that's fine... no need to support it... was just a curiosity question, in case anybody happened to know what might be going on.
<bemo> thanks for your attention!  :)
<lotuspsychje> bemo: we support ubuntu allright
<bemo> I don't honestly even need it fixed at this point... think I have a work-around.
<lotuspsychje> bemo: but cinnamon is not default on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bemo: so i wondered whats your base ubuntu
<bemo> I'm still new to Ubuntu... so I probably won't be much help.
<bemo> sorry for being "one of those guys" (who doesn't really know anything about what he's asking)  :)
<nicomachus> funyun: keep going! one more step!
<funyun> ioria: upgrading to 17.10 now. just happy to get to 17.04 with no issues
<ioria> i see
<bemo> lotuspsychje: thanks again!
<nicomachus> ioria: he started at 15.04 I think. It's been a journey with full /boots, failed installs, /etc/update-manager edits, and manual sources.list edits! fun times.
<ioria> nicomachus, hehe, ok
<donofrio-g5> how do I resolve these remmina uninstallable issue - apaste.info/hi35
<john_rambo>  How (from 16.04) can I check if secure boot is enabled and working ?
<ioria> donofrio-g5, apt-cache policy remmina-common
<donofrio-g5> ioria, https://apaste.info/Jk16
<ioria> john_rambo, mokutil --sb-state
<ioria> donofrio-g5, ask the ppa owner ? :þ
<john_rambo> ioria: Thanks
<yomm> Hi,  did a fresh Ubuntu 16,04 install. After installing I plugged in an external USB drive. Now, on boot, whenever that external USB drive is NOT attached my system boots into rescue/maintenance mode. Any hints ?
<ioria> yomm, what you did with that usb drive ?
<yomm> Ioria: nothing much. It is an older drive with sound samples on it, I just auto mounted it via xfce4/thunar
<ioria> yomm, using xubuntu ?
<yomm> Well I did a minimal ubuntu cd install with minimal xfce4 desktop
<ioria> yomm, maybe not unmounted correctly
<ioria> yomm try a fsck from recovery
<genii> There was probably an update-grub run while the drive was plugged in and an entry was made for it. Boot up with it plugged in, then unplug it and run: sudo update-grub
<yomm> I'll try that
<genii> ( I've had this happen several times, forgot an external bootable was plugged in and updates triggered the update-grub )
<ioria> genii, an entry for a data storage device ? didn't know that
<yomm> I did do an update-grub, I was suspecting it might have been something like that
<genii> ioria: If you have for instance a LiveUSB plugged in and update-grub runs, it will add it to the menu
<genii> ioria: Then if you unplug it and try to boot, you just get grub CLI
<ioria> genii, i see, tx
<dragoscriste> Hello
<yomm> I commented an stab entry for another USB drive and now it boots
<yomm> fstab*
<yomm> The grub-update tip didn't work
<ioria> yomm, could you paste it, please ?
<genii> yomm: If it's a drive it wants to always automount but not always plugged in, just add noauto to the fstab line in the options area
<yomm> Ah great tip genii thank you, ioria: paste coming up !
<yomm> /dev/sdc1 /home/yomm/Mountpnt/2TB ntfs    defaults    0   2
<Jordan_U> genii: Running update-grub with an external drive plugged in should never lead to a configuration where you'll only get a grub shell at boot if that drive doesn't exist. It should just lead to a menuentry existing, and that menuentry won't work if you select it and the drive it corresponds to is not available.
<ioria> yomm, so, you had attached two different usb drives ?
<ioria> yomm, and the previous one set in fstab and then unplugged ?
<yomm> I guess the problem was both USB drives are NTFS and the system got 'confused'
<Jordan_U> yomm: You should always use UUIDs (or labels) in /etc/fstab and other configuration files when referring to volumes. There is no guarantee that the linux kernel will enumerate drives the same way. What was sdb today might be sdc tomorrow. If you're actively plugging in and removing drives then what was sdb 5 minutes ago might be sde now.
<genii> Jordan_U: When the system sees the external as HD(0) it sure does.
<quarters> hello. in the process of recovering a partition using testdisk, when writing to the partition table, my luks was converted to an ntfs partition with testdisk. I was wondering how I can convert this partition back to a luks partition
<yomm> 2 USB drives, 1 in fstab, 1 not. When I unplugged the one that wasn't in fstab I got the rescue mode boot
<ioria> yomm, you can get the rescur mode, when you set something in fstab that , after, the system is unable to find ....
<quarters> I had tried to use gdisk's "t" (change partition type) option, but it's still showing up as an ntfs partition in gparted and testdisk
<ioria> yomm, if so, it's all clear
<Jordan_U> genii: Do you have a bug report for this? Are you possibly thinking of grub-install rather than update-grub?
<ioria> yomm, it's my opinion, but external/removable device should not be in fstab
<yomm> Jordan, like dev rules ?
<yomm> *udev
<genii> Jordan_U: It happened at least a couple times now. Booted to internal, plugged external in and forgot about it while updates ran. Not sure if any updates ran grub-install, possibly. But the system ended up unbootable because it kept looking for adrive that didn't exist.
<Jordan_U> genii: Any upgrade to grub packages themselves will re-run grub-install. That still shouldn't result in a system that depends on an external drive obviously, but there are more hairy corner cases relating to automated grub-installs than with update-grub. If that does happen to you again please do file a bug report and subscribe me to it (JordanU on launchpad).
<yomm> Imho even if there is 'non-matching' ntfs usb drive entry in fstab it shouldn't lead to a non-booting system, no ?
<ioria> yomm, wrong fstab might lead to a rescue mode
<yomm> Ionia: ok, I see
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone
<Richard_Cavell> May I ask people this: Is there really a benefit to being on an LTS release?  I'm on 16.04 and I worry that I don't have the latest versions of everything. Yet there are still bugs, and constant updates.
<R0b0t1> Richard_Cavell: How capable are you as an administrator
<R0b0t1> Richard_Cavell: I found I needed to switch to Gentoo because often the packages in Ubuntu's repositories were not sufficiently new
<tomreyn> There is no software without bugs. The constant updates are either bug or security fixes, you want them if you care about your and other people's (and your and their data's) safety
<lordcirth_work> Richard_Cavell, LTS is not so much about "less bugs", though there tends to be, as about less breaking changes.
<R0b0t1> The only way to get newer packages in a lot of cases is to compile it yourself
<R0b0t1> I wound up compiling so many things myself and maintaining a fakeroot in my $HOME that it became hard to administrate
<R0b0t1> So now I just use Portage
<lordcirth_work> I run latest LTS at work and latest release at home.
<R0b0t1> There are build scripts that reference project GitHub pages, etc, if you really need code that new.
<Bashing-om> !latest | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<virmaha> hello. From nautilus, I can access a remote share as smb://my-apps.company.com with username mydomain/virmaha. How can I do the same using smbclient?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Do you mind doing a major release upgrade every approximately 6 months? If not, then maybe non LTS releases are a good fit for you.
<dale1> Hi all, I have a very serious problem: on my ubuntu 16.04  my home folder seems to be reset to a blank state, that is all my files, configurations etc . disappeared. And df shows that use is 1%, pretty much empty. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> dale1: Did you have a separate /home/ partition that you deleted or removed from your /etc/fstab?
<leftyfb> R0b0t1: there's ppa's and backports. I almost never have to compile anything.
<Jordan_U> dale1: Since it sounds like you are using a separate /home/ partition, please pastebin your /etc/fstab .
<dale1> yes, I had a separated /home partition, but I did not delete or remove it.
<R0b0t1> Perhaps the situation is better leftyfb, but I do not like trusting random people with my system's administration
<leftyfb> R0b0t1: Also, please don't answer support questions by suggesting another distribution. That helps nobody
<dale1> jordan_u: ok, thanks. This was my computer at work, I'm now on my personal laptop. I will do it tomorrow morning. Any suggestion or idea of what may have happened is highly appreciated.
<R0b0t1> leftyfb: It might help whom I answered if they wish to consider it as an option. I do not dislike Ubuntu due to some intrinsic "Ubuntuness" that it has, but because at some point I realized it was a poor fit for solving the problems I experience.
<R0b0t1> If you are suggesting that solutions should be avoided merely because you disagree with them then I must admit that is an opinion I can not respect.
<leftyfb> R0b0t1: I stand by my last comment
<leftyfb> R0b0t1: Not sure why you hang out in a support channel about a distribution you dislike (for whatever reason).
<adam-mcc3> I just joined. What's going on?
<R0b0t1> Because it is the most expedient option for a VPS I recently purchased (it would take a long time to set up my distribution of choice with 1/2 a core, there is lots of compilation involved).
<Loshki> Richard_Cavell: any change (including a bug fix) contains the potential to make something worse. The worst is a regression, where something that used to work (and thus which you may already be depending on) suddenly stops working, as a side effect of a code patch which you weren't interested in to begin with. Damned if you do (new fixes, new bugs), and damned if you don't (no fixes for your existing bugs)
<R0b0t1> So I am trying to be pragmatic. Don't use Ubuntu because it is Ubuntu, use Ubuntu because it solves your problems.
<Jordan_U> dale1: One possibility is that the wrong volume is being mounted to /home/ for some reason, though then you would expect the directories for your users to be missing rather than existant but empty.
<dale1> Jordan_U: yes, exactly,that's also what I thought. It's there but empty. It seems like a totally clean directory as if it was created anew wiping out all old information
<brunch> 17.10 uses wayland, doesn't it?
<Bashing-om> brunch: Yes and no on wayland . it is the default if your hardware supports it .. else there is still the Xorg session .
<brunch> Bashing-om, maybe it's not the best place to discuss it. But I feel like gnome3 is a pain in the ass to run on wayland since it forces vsync and I can't find anywhere how to disable it
<brunch> I'm still stuck in gnome-flashback then :p
<Bashing-om> brunch: I can not comment as I do not run 17.10 . However, we do - do support here . rephrase the question to get others attention ?
<BluesKaj> brunch, install X11 and choose it at the login
<BluesKaj> aka xorg
<akik> 17.10 comes with xorg by default
<brunch> oh right
<brunch> hold on a second, I feel like I'm mistakenly avoiding gnome3 for the forced vsync
<brunch> maybe it's not activated on x11
<Bashing-om> brunch: If you are on a laptop with optimus graphic's, then yes there are adjustments to be made in the wayland interface yet by nvidia .
<brunch> ooooooooh
<brunch> that's great news
<brunch> since I just got an AMD desktop :)
<brunch> brb gonna relog
<brunch> wow I see tearing again on gnome3
<brunch> thank you a lot Bashing-om :)
<brunch> vsync was the only thing stopping me from using gnome3
<brunch> Any ideas if this will be possible to get disabled on wayland?
<Bashing-om> brunch: Great ,, Will have to see what nvidia and our developers work out in the future . They do work close together .
<awer> Im looking to create  a wordlist in crunch starting with anyletter, followed by anynumber, followed by a given word list.
<leftyfb> crunch?
<ioria> crack password
<awer> leftyfb: yes crunch
<leftyfb> awer: trying to crack some passwords?
<awer> leftyfb: yes
<leftyfb> why?
<awer> for a CTF
<leftyfb> good luck with that
<leftyfb> awer: what's the prize?
<awer> leftyfb: learning.. :-)
<ioria> The Architect's Door
<Younder> NO PROFANITY
<leftyfb> Younder: can we help you with something?
<Younder> No my temper is under control now
<Younder> But there is is this one question. I have a Ubuntu 16.04 version and CUDA doesn't work
<leftyfb> Younder: https://askubuntu.com/questions/799184/how-can-i-install-cuda-on-ubuntu-16-04     first result on google for "Ubuntu 16.04 cuda"
<Younder> It's a bizarre error seeming to originate from a update a couple of months ago. I have had CUDA installed for many yesrs
<Younder> Anyhow I am confues but it stared with a update in november after I had installd (in /usr/local/) gcc 7.0
<Younder> Since then I get an error relating to header files I haven't modified.
<ioria> Younder, how did you installed it ?
<Younder> iora I installed it from /usr/local as a .run shell script
<ioria> ppa:jonathonf/gcc-7.1
<ioria> maybe bettr, never tried
<Younder> ioria, worth a try
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/gcc-7.1
<Younder> ioria, Thanks for the effort, But I feel the reinstall combing with 18.04 is the one which will clear out the problem
<leftyfb> Younder: then why bother asking for help?
<ioria> Younder, ok
<Younder> Because I have a hackaton requiring a solution in February
<leftyfb> 18.04 won't be released until April
<Younder> Exactlt
<leftyfb> So you asked for help with a problem. Someone offered help. You refused and said you'll wait till April to fix it with a fresh install. I asked why you bothered asking. You said because you require a solution before February
<leftyfb> Still doesn't add up
<leftyfb> you need it fixed by February but you say you will fix it in April
<Younder> leftyfb, bviously I want the problem fixed now. Altso I realize THAT problem will be solved by April followed by (NO PROFANITY) of problems withe setting up the new system
<TJ-> Younder: maybe some tools are being found on the PATH under /usr/local/ rather than the system-supplied version under /usr/, or visa-versa
<Younder> TJ /usr/local should always override /usr so that is worth a check. thx
<Younder> moral (Ubuntu) in system installs use absolute paths.
<Younder> I remember renaming a Python 3 install in usr/local Python and everything stopped working
<TJ-> Younder: this is where containers come in very handy
<Younder> TC do you use singularity or hadop?
<ppf> hi folks!
<ppf> is there a clever way to get a docking station working?
<TJ-> ppf: plug it in?
<TJ-> Younder: No
<ppf> like ... automate things such as screen setup, deactivating the laptop display
<Baltazar> Hiya folks, is anyone an expert with dealing with linux-headers // the installation of VBoxLinuxAdditions.run?
<ppf> Baltazar: just ask your question ;)
<ppf> TJ-: :p
<Younder> TJ: Then what is your container install?
<ppf> how do i know when the laptop is being pulled from the dock, or being plugged into it?
<TJ-> ppf: Oh, well on Linux the common way is custom scripts, but generally most desktop environments will auto-configure additional GPU outputs+monitors when they're discovered.
<ppf> TJ-: not running a DE, just plain old awesome
<TJ-> ppf: I'm not sure I've seen a tool that automatically *switches* displays rather than adding/removing the additional, but it is certainly possible. The tool "xrandr" makes it easy to script such things
<Younder> TJ: I got the graphics to work obviously or I wouldn't be talking to you
<ppf> TJ-: happy to do it myself, just need to know how to be notified of docking events
<basalt> hi all, i try gimp, photoprint and the default software to print a 10x15 landscape image without borders, but this does not work at all, i use a canon MG5550. do i have to configure or calibrate something regarding this?
<Baltazar> Man ... LOL Ok.. upon ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run, i keep getting "The headers for the current kernel were not found. If the following module compilation fails, then this could be the reason.
<Baltazar> when I try apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<Baltazar> it says Unable to locate package linux-headers-4.13.0-kali-amd64
<Baltazar> BUT
<ppf> Baltazar: just install the guest-additions through the package manager?
<Baltazar> they are installed
<ppf> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Younder> basalt, what you want is incscape and
<Baltazar> Oh
<ppf> Baltazar: then ... why are you trying to install them again?
<Younder> basalt, krita
<Baltazar> because they wont go through for the installation of Vbox guest
<Baltazar> under dpkg --get-selection | grep linux-headers ... I see them all isntalled BUT
<Baltazar> the version is 4.14
<Baltazar> not 4.13
<Baltazar> apt-get update
<Baltazar> woops
<Younder> basalt, krita is a awesome drawing program, professional quality, like Correl Draw
<basalt> Younder: thx i will give it a try
<ppf> Baltazar: i don't understand, you've installed the guest-additions via apt
<ppf> why install them through installer then?
<mjrosenb> so, I have a dell xps-9365, and it only supports s2idle, which drains the battery at about 5%/hour.  The computer is running 17.10.  Does anyone have any ideas about reducing power draw while in s2idle?
<lordcirth_work> mjrosenb, are you using powertop and/or tlp?
<ulkesh> So I posted this the other day and got no response, could anyone please help?  https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/7jak1s/ubuntu_1710_bluetooth_headset_issues/
<basalt> Younder, krita has not "print" option ??
<Younder> basalt, ??
<ckovacs> meta-j 12
<Younder> basalt, I honestly have no idea what you are talking about.
<basalt> Younder and inkscape uses the same cups settings
<TJ-> Younder: Ubuntu's default containers are LXD. Makes it trivial to create, for example, one for the in-development 18.04: "lxc launch ubuntu-daily:b/amd64 my_1804_container"
<basalt> Younder i do not want to edit the image i would like to print the image to paper
<basalt> Younder but the custom format 10x15 cm are not working, i tried any combination, any landscape ,..
<Younder> basalt, Not to create them. Well anything wrong with pdf?
<Younder> basalt, I also use Gimp
<basalt> Younder u open gimp, import (open) the image to print, select "File" -> "Print..."
<Younder> Slow as dickens but eventually it should work.
<basalt> Younder select the printer, "page settings" tab, paper setting custom 100x150 mm
<Younder> basalt, Are you in American format, or European, like A4
<basalt> Younder image settings tab -> image size 100x150 mm , print preview looks correct, hit print, result is crap, cut, not centered
<basalt> Younder European
<Younder> basalt, I'm afraid I can't help you as it works for me.
<basalt> Younder thx anyway
<Younder> basalt, There is definitely a way to set it up so it works. Try the developer cite
<mjrosenb> lordcirth_work: powertop, yes, but afiact, it doesn't report about what happens when the machine is off.
<rscheideman> I have a question about Ubuntu 17.10 and netplan....why the change over to it and not the old way?
<Thedarkb> I need drivers for my Realtek wifi adapter.
<Thedarkb> and I have no wired connection.
<Thedarkb> What should I do?
<Thedarkb> I don't know who made the WiFi adapter, but realtek drivers work.
<TJ-> rscheideman: netplan is network-service agnostic; it's config is converted to the actual format of the used network-servce
<Thedarkb> I got it working under windows XP, but I can't get the dependencies without a connection under Lubuntu.
<TJ-> Thedarkb: what does "lspci -nn" show for the device?
<Thedarkb> Give me a minute, I'm booted into XP
<Thedarkb> Well, POSReady 2009
<Thedarkb> So basically XP.
<Thedarkb> TJ-, It's a usb adapter.
<TJ-> Thedarkb: ahhh, so "lsusb" then!
<Thedarkb> Sorry, I meant to say Ralink adapter.
<Thedarkb> Yeah, I ran it and it's seeing a Ralink RT5370
<TJ-> Thedarkb: you could use a virtual machine on Windows to run the Linux install (VirtualBox can I believe), then pass the USB device through to the VM - you'd have 'wired' networking in the VM and be able to detect/install drivers
<Thedarkb> It's already using the wrong drivers by the way.
<TJ-> Thedarkb: regardless of the model name, the most important (and aways unique) info we need is the ID, of the form Vendor:Device
<Thedarkb> It just picked some from a list or something.
<TJ-> Thedarkb: the drivers bind based on the Vendor:Device ID, so they are unlikely to be 'wrong' but there could be bugs
<Thedarkb> Can I manually set drivers?
<Thedarkb> I had to go to the chip maker's website to set this thing up on POSReady
<TJ-> Thedarkb: do you get anything from "ls -l /sys/class/net/*/device/driver"
<TJ-> Thedarkb: if that shows a link the driver has bound to the device
<Thedarkb> Yeah, there's a driver bound.
<TJ-> Thedarkb: what's the interface name (the bit where the * was in the previous command) ?
<Thedarkb> eno1
<Thedarkb> and wlx000f00416cec
<TJ-> Thedarkb: OK, so the wifi device is wlx000f00416cec. Try a network scan: "sudo iwlist wlx000f00416cec scan" --- if you see "Cell"s reported it's finding Access Points
<koldbert> Hey tbere, I'm trying to install from USB but it's just booting to GRUB
<Thedarkb> There's a Cell 01 connected to my network but it's not getting any packets through by the looks of it TJ-
<TJ-> Thedarkb: if the command sees the AP then the device is working... from this point on the issue is with connecting and authenticating to the network
<TJ-> Thedarkb: Have you configured a connection for this wifi AP using Network Manager? Does it try and fail to connect?
<koldbert> How do I get to the install window?
<TJ-> koldbert: Installer starts using GRUB in UEFI systems. First entry in the GRUB menu should be the one you need
<koldbert> TJ-: I don't think it gives options
<Thedarkb> TJ-, Yeah
<koldbert> I put in boot and it says I need to load the kernel
<Thedarkb> It's connected but no packets are getting through.
<Thedarkb> I think I'll just get the right drivers with a VM
<Thedarkb> I have a crossover adapter so I can use my thinkpad as a glorified router for a while maybe?
<TJ-> koldbert: Oh, that suggests it couldn't find the GRUB menu file, which suggests the image on the USB is corrupt. Did you verify the ISO checksum?
<koldbert> TJ-: I entered exit a few times and now it brought me to installation haha
<koldbert> Idk why
<koldbert> Thank you
<TJ-> Thedarkb: what does "iwconfig" report regarding Invalid/Retries ?
<Thedarkb> retry short limit 7
<TJ-> koldbert: be wary; the ISO image may be corrupt. I'd recommend checking it first else the resulting install could be falkey
<TJ-> Thedarkb: the last 2 lines are the important ones
<Thedarkb> RTS thr:off
<koldbert> TJ-: okay, thank you
<Thedarkb> Fragment thr:off
<Thedarkb> the first time I ran it, power management was off but now it's on.
<Thedarkb> I ran it twice, the second time after a connection attempt.
<Thedarkb> TJ-,
<TJ-> Thedarkb: there might be clues as to problems in the logs. try "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and if you don't see obvious wifi related error/warning messages arriving, then press Ctrl+C then try "tail -f /var/log/syslog" - that's where wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager log to
<Thedarkb> Nah, just gtk-widgets and nautilus crapping out TJ-
<Thedarkb> I think I'll call this off until tomorrow.
<Thedarkb> It's getting late here.
<koldbert> TJ-:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yI13Wkds/irccloudcapture8608781050132737736.jpg
<koldbert> What should I put for use as and mount point?
<TJ-> koldbert: I can't look at images right now, I'm in a terminal
<koldbert> Oh
<TJ-> koldbert: There is an installation guide on the ubuntu site though
<TJ-> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<koldbert> Thanks again
<rosco_y> I'd like to cut and paste my cur directory in a terminal, I can use 'pwd | xclip' to capture my  working directory to the clipboard, but I don't know how to paste this into vim.  Can anyone tell me how to paste an 'xclip'-ing into vim?
<vaillor> how
<vaillor> hi
<vaillor> how to test aptitude connection?
<vaillor> is there a command?
<ylwghst> vaillor: what do you mean by aptitude connection?
<vaillor> echo "Acquire::http::Proxy \"http://${proxy}\";" | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy -a
<vaillor> this is wrong?
<vaillor> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy       is the file where you can set up the proxy?
<ylwghst> shoud be /et/apt/apt.conf.d/apt.conf
<ylwghst> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport";
<vaillor> https://askubuntu.com/questions/257290/configure-proxy-for-apt
<vaillor> here says /etc/apt/apt.conf
<vaillor> how to know the answer for real?
#ubuntu 2017-12-14
<ylwghst> there is an default example in
<ylwghst> /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<ylwghst> vaillor: man apt.conf
<ylwghst> /etc/apt/apt.conf is the main configuration file shared by all the tools in the APT suite of tools, though it is by no means the only place options
<ylwghst>        can be set. The suite also shares a common command line parser to provide a uniform environment.
<ylwghst> well you propably could create
<ylwghst> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<ylwghst> too
<ylwghst> then 01proxy becomes parsed
<ylwghst> try this
<ylwghst> echo "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport"; >> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<ylwghst> then apt-update
<vaillor> apt-update command not found
<ylwghst> sorry
<ylwghst> sudo apt update
<ylwghst> Does it connect?
<vaillor> ylwghst, yes
<ylwghst> Good
<ylwghst> brb
<salty223> Hello, anyone here who also bricked their lenovo?
<mutante> salty223: How would we know that :)
<salty223> mutante https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mutante> salty223: wooow.. what. that almost reads like an April's fools bug:
<mutante> ""I had to remove the bios chip with hot air, read the content with a usb programmer, and flash a new chip.""
<salty223> unfortunately its not and my laptop is dead, they at least can boot into ubuntu, not so good but it allows for some trick to reflash from there
<salty223> but yoga, it just died
<mutante> crazy! if anything should be High Priority then this one
<salty223> but holy shiet how bugs like that can emerge out of nowhere...
<bazhang> salty223, no cursing here please
<salty223> okay
<koldbert> thanks ubuntu
<koldbert> Windows was being junk, as usual but Ubuntu runs fine :)
<salty223> koldbert ikr, thought the same until today
<mutante> his laptop is bricked, let him curse for a minute :)
<salty223> no no you know, rules are more important
<koldbert> heh
<koldbert> salty223: that explains the nick
<salty223> i love it how the issue warning on reddit is being downvoted to ground
<salty223> best way to solve the issue is to hide it and pretend it doesnt happen at all
<mbeierl> trying to wrap my head around netplan.  I have an installer that uses ipv6 netmask format for 16.04, /etc/network/interfaces style. How do I convert an ipv6 netmask to /48 or whatever CIDR so I can use netplan?
<adrian_1908> Anyone here using an OpenVPN connection via the Network Manager? I'm having some random behavior with regards to auto-connect on startup.
<akik> i couldn't find any post in /r/Ubuntu about the lenovo bug
<intern1t-error> this used to be ubuntu-beginners?
<rosco_y> Can I output the contents of xclip to a vim editor session?
<rosco_y> for example, I'd like to use xclip to capture my current directory, and then open vim and paste that into the vim file.
<rosco_y> or is this the wrong forum for this question?
<mutante> rosco_y: open vim, type :r ls
<JoshuaD> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/GNU/Linux_clipboard_copy/paste_with_xclip
<mutante> much quicker :)
<mutante> rosco_y: sorry, ":r !ls"   it executes the command (ls as example) and puts the output into your buffer
<azizLIGHT> how can i get the hex color code of where my mouse is
<rosco_y> azizLIGHT: you can try gpick: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gpick/
<azizLIGHT> rosco_y: thats excellent. exactly what i need
<rosco_y> :) great!
<R0b0t1> Hello
<R0b0t1> imtest isn't provided with any cyrus packages I can find
<R0b0t1> Where might it be?
<R0b0t1> Okay, more precise:
<R0b0t1> cyrus-clients does not expose imtest for some reason. How do I get it?
<sskniranjan> how to install freefilesync ....i got the .tar.gz file when extracted it has the executable file...after double clicking that am able to run the program but it is still not intalled. am not able to see it in the app drawer...the .tar.gz file doeasnot have any readme or install file neither does it have configure file
<OrthoCube> Does anyone know how to fix video tearing in VLC, or is it just something I have to accept when I choose Linux? (If it's not fixable, I won't complain.) I'm running on Ubuntu 17.10 x64, on X11 because I use NVidia blob drivers.
<hotwater99999> anyone familiar with clonezilla or similiar program that makes an exact clone of an entire drive? so my question if someone clones a smaller harddrive and upgrades their computer to a larger harddrive and also maybe expanding memory..what that be an issue with using the clone on the smaller drive and putting it on the larger drive if only those two hardware components are changed?
<OrthoCube> hotwater99999, I am not an expert or even familiar with CloneZilla, but if you were to ask me, it won't be a problem, though you will need to resize partitions after writing the clone to the bigger drive in order to make use of the space available provided by the larger drive.
<hotwater99999> ohh i have thought about the partition thing...clonezilla is basically an exact image of your hard drive similar to those programs in windows that can make an image of your hard drive running but clonezilla does it when the hard drive is unmounted
<hotwater99999> works well but i have not tried it on transfering from one hard drive to another
<hotwater99999> since those images are exact ...everything is clone settings partitions sizes etc etc etc
<OrthoCube> Yep, if you clone the hard drive bit by bit, you will get the exact same partition sizes when you write it to another hard drive, so if you want the new partitions to use up the entire hard drive, you will need to resize partitions :)
<OrthoCube> If you write it on a smaller drive, though... That may be a problem LOL
<OrthoCube> Since you will be basically fooling the system, saying that a partition goes from here to there but in fact, the hard disk doesn't even have that amount of space, so I don't know what might happen XD
<OrthoCube> Again, I'm in no way an expert, I'm even a Linux newbie (not exactly clueless but not experienced either), but I know computers XD
<hotwater99999> lol
<hotwater99999> thanks
<OrthoCube> :)
<OrthoCube> I'd like to say I'm a Windows expert but I don't think that will give me any credibility anyway XD
<hotwater99999> accoring to what i read there is supposed to be an option but are having trouble with that and somone said they just used gparted which is probably a lot simpliar then trying to figure out how to do it with clonezilla lol
<alkisg> hotwater99999: a simple way is: boot from a live pendrive while having both hard disks connected. Then run `sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb` to do a bit-for-bit clone. Finally, run `sudo gparted /dev/sdb` to do the resize.
<hotwater99999> i dont think it has a slot for two hard drives
<hotwater99999> thanks though
<alkisg> hotwater99999: so how are you planning to do it then?!
<alkisg> Saving e.g. 200 GB to an external drive?
<hotwater99999> i was thinking about clonezilla
<alkisg> And where would the drives be connected ?
<hotwater99999> i already a 1 tb external drive
<alkisg> Ah, so you're planning to do two copies
<alkisg> One internal=>external, and one external=> new internal
<alkisg> OK, it's the same thing, just two dd commands instead of one
<hotwater99999> i was thinking about cloning the drive and then putting it on a larger one
<alkisg> E.g. sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/my-external-disk/backup.img
<hotwater99999> clonezilla is more safe and does the similiar thing but better :P
<alkisg> Nah, all those are just front-ends for the console tools
<alkisg> So you're just missing a few error messages etc
<alkisg> Anyway, whatever you prefer
<rh10> guys, i moved ssd with ubuntu 16.04 to hew hardware and it booted, but what i have to do now? i mean some corrections and so on
<rh10> like Dracut
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | rh10
<ubottu> rh10: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (artful), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<alkisg> rh10: you don't need to do anything, linux detects the hardware as it boots anyway
<alkisg> Only proprietary drivers need to be installed, e.g. if you didn't have nvidia and now you do
<lotuspsychje> rh10: there are always tweaks you can do, to speed things up with or without ssd also
<rh10> lotuspsychje, alkisg, got it thanks.
<rh10> i've found https://www.pcsuggest.com/dracut-linux-ubuntu/
<alkisg> rh10: dracut is not used in Ubuntu, it's using initramfs instead
<alkisg> I don't know where you got the idea that you need to do something with dracut
<rh10> i've instaled dracut, regenerate initramfs, then systemd-analyze and it was a lot better
<alkisg> rh10: if you install dracut, you will probably break your installation
<alkisg> OK
<rh10> alkisg, nope. all works fine. thanks for support
<alkisg> rh10: ok; am telling you this as someone with experience, but if you prefer some google blog, all fine
<alkisg> Just remember to mention it if things break and you come here for support, because it will most probably be the one to blame
<konrados> Hi. I'm looking for a very simple thing - in my kubuntu's taskbar  I'd like to see a cpu monitor, as an icon, such like here : (yeah, this is Windows) : https://images.techhive.com/images/idge/imported/article/ctw/2013/11/12/win8boost_taskman_tray-100390701-orig.png
<rh10> alkisg, got it. but systemd-analyze after i rregenerate show a lot better result
<lotuspsychje> konrados: perhaps the #kubuntu channel might know more of it?
<alkisg> rh10: that's because it's missing essential things
<alkisg> rh10: you can also omit other essential things and speed it up more
<konrados> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks, I'll try
<alkisg> Just mark the word, "essential"
<rh10> alkisg, what exactly essential things?
<rh10> dont understand
<rh10> all works fine. what i did wrong?
<alkisg> rh10: dracut is the initramfs system for fedora. It's somewhat experimental in the debian based world
<alkisg> The debian world is using initramfs-tools,so all packages support that one only
<alkisg> So whatever package is installing /usr/share/initramfs-tools hooks and scripts, won't put them in dracut
<lotuspsychje> rh10: replacing ubuntu base packages from another could make your system break
<alkisg> dpkg -S /usr/share/initramfs-tools/ ==> udev, isc-dhcp-client, keyboard-configuration, kbd, fuse, busybox-initramfs, brltty, ntfs-3g, initramfs-tools, initramfs-tools-core, kmod, intel-microcode, ltsp-client-core, nbd-client, plymouth, klibc-utils, sch-scripts: /usr/share/initramfs-tools
<alkisg> All those packages most probably don't have equivalent scripts for dracut
<rh10> alkisg, got it
<alkisg> ok
<rh10> alkisg, thanks one more time for explanation!
<alkisg> You're welcome :)
<rh10> alkisg, i removed dracut. installed initramfs-tools, reboot, and now im writing here :)
<alkisg> Good decision :D
<alkisg> Dracut may at some point initramfs-tools, or it may not. It's best to stick with whatever the Debian developers decide on that one.
<alkisg> *replace
<rh10> alkisg, yeah. understood it
<rh10> :)
<rh10> alkisg, i dont need to do anything? i thought i had to do. because boot process was so slow
<alkisg> rh10: some things will be changed automatically the next time you update the kernel or install services etc, like intel/amd microcode, ureadahead prefetching etc
<alkisg> You won't notice anything anyway, so don't worry about them
<alkisg> If you were expecting the ssd to make boot 10 times faster... nah, that's on Windows, as Ubuntu is already fast on HDDs...
<rh10> now, probably after reinstall initramfs-tools - boot process become a lot better. maybe it regenerate smth?
<alkisg> It triggers the microcode and the ureadahead hooks
<rh10> alkisg, nope. im compare to old hardware boot time
<alkisg> Boot time isn't really important. Better check a few youtube tabs open on the internet :)
<rh10> i just move ssd with working ubuntu to new hardware.
<rh10> yeah. i'll chech it :)
<alkisg> Boot time is under a minute,right?
<rh10> check*
<alkisg> If it's more, then it's worth to look into it, if it's less... nah
<rh10> alkisg, under minute. but first time boot was a lot longer as it was on more old hardware when ssd worked before. smth like so
<rh10> and im began thinking what i need to do :)
<rh10> ayway thanks
<rh10> anyway*
<alkisg> For example, wrong fstab entries may cause boot timeout delays, but they would be noticable, more than 1 min total boot time
<alkisg> If there are no service timeouts on boot, then it's fine
<rh10> got it
<rh10> alkisg, good question: what i have to read about initramfs and boot process to understand all booting process and tools using for it?
<alkisg> rh10: there are so many things to read that you would need to be more specific. Initramfs? Systemd? All the services?
<alkisg> Start reading about systemd a bit, it's the most important part, the initramfs doesn't bother people much anyway :D
<rh10> alkisg, thanks 10 time :)
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | rh10 suggested by alkisg
<ubottu> rh10 suggested by alkisg: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<rh10> guys one more question. is it real to free cached memory?
<rh10> smth like sync for disk :)
<lotuspsychje> rh10: whats your engoal exactly?
<rh10> lotuspsychje, mostly i want to learn how linux works with memory
<rh10> mostly theoretical question
<lotuspsychje> !swap | rh10
<ubottu> rh10: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lotuspsychje> rh10: but with your ssd, youl have enough speed
<rh10> lotuspsychje, know about it. but im about cache
<rh10> not swap
<lotuspsychje> rh10: i would reccomend other tweaks to speedup things: preload, swappiness tweak,disabled unused services at boot,..system cleanup
<rh10> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> rh10: free -m in terminal
<rh10> lotuspsychje, it's for view i know it, thanks
<Leevancleef> Is kms-server-logout-greeter an Ubuntu thing or a KDE Plasma thing?
<Leevancleef> Okay, it's part of KDE's session manager
<cc243750496> Hi i found an issue with network manager,here is the main issue report https://github.com/jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210/issues/88#issuecomment-345521879        And a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1733138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733138 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manger bug with wifi in ubuntu budgie 17.10" [Undecided,New]
<cc243750496> The bug report haven't been replied for nearly a month
<cc243750496> I hope i can get an answer or solution here
<ChristW> I would like to use the ppmdraw command. That was introduced in netpbm 10.29 (in 2005), apparently. When I install the netpbm package (apt install netpbm) I get version 10.0. Really? Over 12 year old software?
<ChristW> I must have made a mistake somewhere...
<amitprakash> How do I get mkconfig to generate root=LABEL=<deviceByLabel> instead of root=UUID=<deviceByUUID> or root=/dev/<device>
<Ben64> amitprakash: what's wrong with UUID
<dreamlinux-user>  /etc/default/grub ?
<amitprakash> Ben64, cloud AMIs
<amitprakash> dreamlinux-user, what param?
<amitprakash> Ben64, custom cloud AMI
<amitprakash> Specifically, embedded initramfs, no kernel modules etc
<cc243750496> 15:41 <cc243750496> Hi i found an issue with network manager,here is the main issue report https://github.com/jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210/issues/88#issuecomment-345521879        And a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1733138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733138 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manger bug with wifi in ubuntu budgie 17.10" [Undecided,New]
<IamTrying> Drivers are UPDD for touch screen. Is Ubuntu 16 compatible with UPDD drivers for touchscreen?
<bluewolf> Hello. I am trying to install this - https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/ on my Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome. But it requires this dependency ( libqt5gui5 (>=5.5)  ) When I run sudo apt-get install libqt5gui5 - It does not do anything?
<IamTrying> Now nobody has answer on this? Guys i stop using Ubuntu because it was unstable, unreliable with Touch screen connected from ELo or Dell. Does anyone know if the UPDD drivers are compatible with Ubuntu 16?
<Ben64> IamTrying: load up a live usb and find out?
<IamTrying> Ben64: does not work.
<IamTrying> When i connected on Windows immediately working.
<bluewolf> Anyone?
<bluewolf> Hello. I am trying to install this - https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/ on my Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome. But it requires this dependency ( libqt5gui5 (>=5.5)  ) When I run sudo apt-get install libqt5gui5 - It does not do anything?
<ylwghst> bluewolf:
<ylwghst> try this:
<ylwghst> sudo apt-get -f install
<ylwghst> without package name
<bluewolf> ylwghst: Its come up with the same response
<bluewolf> Not really done anything
<Ben64> bluewolf: what do you mean it doesn't do anything
<bluewolf> Ben64: ylwghst:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26182200/
<Ben64> that's not nothing. you already have the package installed
<bluewolf> Ben64: My mistake. But then why wont it install this package? https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<bluewolf> The Debian/Ubuntu 64bit?
<Ben64> ask teamviewer
<thyriaen> I have shutdown and sleep issues independent of the kernel or using debian / ubuntu 16.10 / ubuntu 17.10 - it seems to shutdown , turns of the screen but remains in a "on" state somehow ( have to long hold the power button to resolve it )
<thyriaen> i have already tried different kernels and debian or ubuntu versions with no success - same error
<thyriaen> someone helped me in here and i tried this script: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<thyriaen> the fix applied correctly and it now says "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" in /proc/cmdline
<bluewolf> Ben64: I downloaded the package and opened it in the software centre. It then came up with that dependency ( libqt5gui5 (>=5.5) )
<bluewolf> Could not install because it was missing?
<Ben64> bluewolf: ok but it's a 3rd party package and we don't support it here
<bluewolf> Ben64: Which - teamviewer or libqt5gui5 (>=5.5) ?
<bluewolf>  Ben64: Fair enough. Just trying to work out how to get the dependency going.
<bluewolf> Ben64: If you don't mind me asking. What does it mean by this in the software centre when I open teamviewer package in it? Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt5gui5 (>=5.5)
<systems-sk> Hi there, i have an HP DL360 gen9 server running Ubuntu 16.0.4.3 and i have a device /dev/sdb with 1GB (not an sd card). Does anyone know how to get rid of this? (I assume this is the HP "intelligent provisioning" disk)
<adrian_1908> Anyone familiar with the openvpn package, specifically the client/server separation and systemd units? I'm not sure which to use.
<thyriaen> Any idea what my problem might be ?
<adrian_1908> thyriaen: I joined later, what is your issue?
<thyriaen> adrian_1908, i am just going to paste what i wrote again :)
<adrian_1908> yes :)
<adrian_1908> afk for a moment, but i'll be around to check periodically
<thyriaen> adrian_1908, https://hastebin.com/rizowaxoca.coffeescript
<adrian_1908> back, sorry no idea. what a curious solution though. you're far from the only person reporting issues with suspend/resume on Ubunut unfortunately.
<adrian_1908> btw, what continent are you on? I find it strange that IRC activity seems to be very tied to time, as if only Europeans used it.
<adrian_1908> (or I'm not seeing 90% of IRC traffic for some reason)
<onlyabyte> adrian_1908: I'd imagine that is the case. Plus, it is a work week so most European nations would be working at this time.
<intern1t-error> test
<wega> can confirm. working.
<intern1t-error> hi there wega
<adrian_1908> onlyabyte: Yes indeed, if Europeans are working or sleeping, most channels seem to die out for me. I would have assumed Americans to make up the majority of any given channel of this kind.
<intern1t-error> is this still a good place for beginner linux?
<onlyabyte> adrian_1908: The whole of the US is still asleep, https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<onlyabyte> intern1t-error: What do you mean?
<adrian_1908> onlyabyte: yes, but 3am-5am CET would be evening comfortably evening in the continental U.S. and this channel is pretty much dead by then.
<intern1t-error> from what i understand there used to be a channel called #ubuntu-beginners and when I try to join that channel it redirects to here.
<thyriaen> adrian_1908, europe :p
<adrian_1908> ok :p
<onlyabyte> intern1t-error: Then you are in the right place!
<intern1t-error>  cool. ill be hanging out for a while.
<adrian_1908> Maybe everyone has moved on to web-based chats like Gitter and Slack, or we all ended up in some outcast network outside of Facebook & Co. without noticing.
<adrian_1908> But enough of that.
<intern1t-error> hmm.
<onlyabyte> adrian_1908: I'd imagine people aren't even aware that IRC exists. I suppose all the kids these days use services such as Discord.
<onlyabyte> adrian_1908: Oh well. Anyways, are you here for assistance?
<intern1t-error> i kind of am
<intern1t-error> im looking for links on getting started with ai chatbots
<onlyabyte> Interesting :) sorry I can't help you much
<onlyabyte> Hopefully someone can help you.
<adrian_1908> onlyabyte: Was afk for a second. I had a question about Ubuntu's openvpn package and now clients/servers are handled via systemd units.
<ducasse> intern1t-error: that's not really an ubuntu question, maybe alis can help you?
<ducasse> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<intern1t-error>  cool
<intern1t-error> im having some trouble.
<intern1t-error> this information >> tothis.file
<intern1t-error> is not working
<intern1t-error> i want to cat tothis.file and see this information
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Ben64> intern1t-error: explain what you're actually doing
<intern1t-error> i figured it out
<Leevancleef_> Can I generate a new /etc/resolv.conf if I re-enable and restart systemd-resolved?
<Leevancleef_> I ask because I'm trying to get dnscrypt-proxy working to route DNS traffic, and it should be working, but it's not. A tip on the internet suggests removing /etc/resolv.conf after disabling systemd-resolver and I wanted to know if this was a good idea if I ever wanted to think about using systemd-resolver again
<adrian_1908> Leevancleef_: You could simply rename it, e.g. `mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.bak` and try. The file doesn't contain any active lines by default, so it should not make a difference.
<Leevancleef_> adrian_1908: Good idea. And it was that file that made all the difference, oddly enough
<adrian_1908> Well that's fortunate! :D
<EriC^^> where can i find the ubuntu 16.04 md5sum? the !hashes link only gives 16.04.3
<EriC^^> nvrmnd i think i got it
<EriC^^> nope same, thing pressing on "xenial" also gives 16.04.3
<EriC^^> found i here, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.0/MD5SUMS
<EriC^^> *it
<BluesKaj> Leevancleef_, use your resolved.conf file for your DNS entries.they work for me, but I use a static IP and I don't use network-manager
<mave_> is launchpad broken?
<mistralol> hi, I updated from 17.04 -> 17.10 and it looks like zypper is broken. How can I install the previous version of libzypp?
<Leevancleef_> BluesKaj: Thanks, but DNScrypt is its own protocol which offers end-to-end encryption for DNS queries. dnscrypt-proxy uses its own config file which works once resolved.conf gets out of the way, so I think it's designed to do it that way
<intern1t-error> can someone help me with something very simple
<BluesKaj> Leevancleef_, yeah encryption protocol comes with it's own problems  :/
<intern1t-error> tty2 is well... its like an xterm window that crashed
<intern1t-error> how do i like kill it
<intern1t-error> or close it
<intern1t-error> tty1 opened it on tty2 when i ran xinit i think
<intern1t-error> then i ctrl-c from tty1 later on
<intern1t-error> and tty2 still shows as like...
<intern1t-error> there.
<intern1t-error> i want it to die
<ignacio> tatertots, just telling that the hdmi monitor started to work once I changed legacy to uefi in the bios, I know, pretty increible, and not sure why that worked :(
<intern1t-error> can i kill a tty
<akik> mistralol: isn't zypper a suse tool?
<mistralol> akik: yes which I need for a chroot build enviroment
<mistralol> and is in the ubuntu repo's
<mistralol> but is broken in 17.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zypper/+bug/1726947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726947 in zypper (Ubuntu) "artful: zypper links against wrong libzypp.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anddam> not sure where to ask such a question, my terminal started printing literal sequences, so I get a ^L  on screen when I try to clear the screen, or a literal ^A when trying to go to line start
<anddam> I figure it's some tty setting I inadvertently enabled, can someone help me figuring out what this is?
<anddam> I can ofc kill the window and have a new working terminal, I'm asking out of curiosity to understand what's this due to
<alkisg> anddam: type "reset" to reset the terminal without closing it
<alkisg> Escape characters can set it to a state where it's difficult to see what configuration is applied
<alkisg> intern1t-error: so now tty2 is text mode or graphics mode?
<UbuntuNoob> hi :D
<igeni> anyone able to tell me why this doesnt start at boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/26183161/. the service is enabled,
<igeni> i can start it manual
<igeni> but after boot is says: Active: inactive (dead)
<igeni> Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/emperor.uwsgi.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<ioria> igeni, i remember a tool to debug (not really sure about that): sudo systemd-analyze verify NAME.service
<alkisg> igeni: I'm not very familiar with systemd, but did you run systemctl enable your.service, to install the target hook?
<igeni> its enabled
<igeni> no errors
<alkisg> Did you run that command?
<igeni> yeah
<alkisg> ok
<igeni> sudo systemd-analyze verify emperor.uwsgi.service returns empty
<ioria> igeni, ia'm sure that dmesg or syslog should tell you something; try to grep -i to it
<igeni> syslog is empty, nothing in dmesg
<UbuntuNoob> hi. can someone point me to the best driver for Radeon HD 7340, it works well but rendering seems to be very bad .. sometimes laggy. i love ubuntu and and i dont whant to switch to windows 10 but if i dont solve this graphic issue i will have to :(
<igeni> only thing i can find , wich may be related
<igeni> [152110.483816] audit: type=1400 audit(1513258995.196:111): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mount" info="failed type match" error=-13 profile="lxc-container-default-cgns" name="/sys/fs/cgroup/unified/" pid=4974 comm="systemd" fstype="cgroup2" srcname="cgroup" flags="rw, nosuid, nodev, noexec"
<igeni> ah not,.
<igeni> thats a mountn message from LXC
<philm88> Anyone know of a way to stop UFW logging to dmesg but to continue logging to syslog? I want the UFW logs to be in /var/log/ufw.log only
<jason85> How do I remove older kernels from my boot partition?
<jason85> apt-get keeps adding them back, and especially the initrds are taking up all space
<PTNapivoski> jason85, apt-get remove *older-kernel*
<GreatEmerald> In 16.04, I'm trying to make dconf settings set globally, and I put a config file into /etc/dconf/db/test.d, which created hte test file, but how do I tell whether it worked?
<GreatEmerald> Rather, running `dconf update` generated the file
<GreatEmerald> But dconf-editor still shows previous values as default
<alkisg> GreatEmerald: are you trying to do mandatory gsettings, or default gsettings?
<alkisg> For mandatory, https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/dconf/SystemAdministrators
<alkisg> For default gsettings, it's usually easier to just ship your own schema override file
<cariveri> Hi. Is there a tool to generate unique directory names ?
<UbuntuNoob> im trying to install AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators. but it has a conflict. Message says: Breaks existing package 'xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial' conflict: fglrx () .. how do i remove that pls ??
<cariveri> found it! mktemp
<ne2k> I'm trying to do-release-upgrade from 14.10 to 16.04. I have been told it has to be done one release at a time, which is fine. so I did one iteration and now I'm on 15.04, but if I try to do it again, it says "this tool cannot upgrade from vivid to xenial". I want it to go via the intermediate one if it needs to (which I believe it does), so how do I make it try?
<ne2k> https://askubuntu.com/questions/804411/how-to-perform-do-release-upgrade-from-15-04-to-15-10-once-16-04-was-already-rel I think I foudn the answer; trying it now
<ne2k> nope, that doesn't work for me. do-release-upgrade -d on 15.04 says "No new release found". so my question stands
<BluesKaj> ne2k, drop the -d
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ne2k> BluesKaj, that tries to go directly to 16.04 an then says it's not possible
<BluesKaj> ne2k,^
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> ne2k, read above
<EriC^^> ne2k: what do you have in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<ne2k> EriC^^, [DEFAULT]\nPrompt=normal (plus a load commented out stuff)
<EriC^^> ne2k: what about /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ne2k> EriC^^, old-release/ vivid and friends (just did 14.10 to 15.04 do-release-upgrade)
<BluesKaj> ne2k, whoa somewhat behind the cureve there
<ne2k> BluesKaj, not sure what you mean
<BluesKaj> unsuppoerted OS tio unsupported OS
<ne2k> BluesKaj, I'm not following you
<genii> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<ne2k> seriously, people
<EriC^^> genii: he wants to go to 15.10, it's suggesting 'xenial' cant be upgraded, Prompt=normal
<ne2k> this is retarded. 15.04 was always able to update to 15.10 when they were both active. why should that facility disappear just because they're not being updated any more?
<genii> Need to change the repos from archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com until you hit a supported release
<ne2k> genii, they were already on old-releases because, believe it or not, 14.10 and 15.04 are also old releases
<genii> ne2k: Because EOL releases get archived to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<funyun_> hi. anyone know how i can fix this error? "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpng16"
<ne2k> the do-release-upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 just worked
<ne2k> I am currently trying just to manually change vivid to wily in apt-source and do apt dist-upgrade
<genii> ...
<EriC^^> ne2k: that's not recommended
<EriC^^> ne2k: what did -d say? that's the accepted answer on google
<ne2k> EriC^^, it's recommeded here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/63q18w/an_upgrade_from_vivid_to_xenial_is_not_supported/dn854c2/
<EriC^^> ne2k: that's just one person, also the follow up comment says it didnt work for him
<ne2k> EriC^^, [14:21] <ne2k> .... do-release-upgrade -d on 15.04 says "No new release found".
<EriC^^> k
<BluesKaj> reddit is full of wrong suggestions, don't trust it too much
<GreatEmerald> alkisg: Thanks, it seems to work when I create /etc/dconf/profile/user with the right setting for system-db
<alkisg> np
<EriC^^> ne2k: oddly enough, try sudo sed -i 's/Prompt=normal/Prompt=lts/' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<EriC^^> maybe it'll work somehow
<ne2k> EriC^^, why would that work? lts is only for lts->lts upgrades
<EriC^^> ne2k: why is it not working right now?
<ne2k> EriC^^, why is what not working?
<EriC^^> just try it
<BluesKaj> suggest a clean install
<EriC^^> +1
<funyun_> ne2k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ne2k> EriC^^, I'm in the middle of doing the dist-upgrade with the wily repos
<ne2k> funyun_, have you actually read that?
<EriC^^> ne2k: there was a time you could jump directly to lts btw
<alkisg> ne2k: the update-manager from 15.04 needs to be updated from old-releases before it can upgrade to 15.10
<alkisg> (afaik)
<alkisg> So you do need to apply the EOLUpgrades wiki page
<ne2k> alkisg, eveyrthing in 15.04, including update-manager-core, was already up-to-date from old-releases. this makes no difference
<funyun_> ne2k: i did what you're trying to do yesterday
<funyun_> did you change your sources to wily?
<ne2k> funyun_, yes
<alkisg> ne2k: what's the output of dpkg -l ubuntu-release-upgrader-core?
<ne2k> and I was in the middle of dist-upgrade, but I stopped it to try what someone else was saying
<ne2k> ii  ubuntu-release 1:15.04.14.3
<funyun_> ne2k: and you followed this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ne2k> alkisg, ^^
<alkisg> ne2k: and, do-release-upgrade => no new release?
<ne2k> alkisg, no, do-release-upgrade says "cannot go from vivid to xenial"
<alkisg> With Prompt=lts there?
<alkisg> Or not?
<ne2k> alkisg, with lts, it says no new release
<leftyfb> ne2k: future refrence, you definitely should have been able to upgrade directly from 14.04 to 16.04. Info for next time.
<ne2k> leftyfb, I know. I wasn't on 14.04. I was on 14.10
<leftyfb> oh, that's why
<leftyfb> ne2k: you should really just stick with LTS releases
<leftyfb> that doesn't help you at the moment though
<rrittenhouse> In Ubuntu 17.10, how does one go about using conditional forwarders for certain domains?
<ne2k> leftyfb, I KNOW. this is all due to some idiot customer who can't follow instructions installing the wrong OS on the VM they are giving to us
<ne2k> and, because we don't want to upset them unnecessarily, I am wasting my time trying to upgrade it remotely rather than just saying "you're an eedjit, reinstall it"
<alkisg> (04:48:34 μμ) ne2k: alkisg, no, do-release-upgrade says "cannot go from vivid to xenial" ==> what's the exact error there, to check the source code?
<ne2k> alkisg, two secs
<J3089TE> if I have two gpu installed, one Nvidia and One AMD. How do I tell LInux to use Nvidia one as the primary one to output to  my monitors?
<ne2k> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26183536/
<alkisg> Meh that was there previously but it's removed in xenial, need to check older source :/
<BluesKaj> J3089TE, blacklist the amd driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<BluesKaj> J3089TE, and choose the nvidia gpu in the uefi/bios if possible
<J3089TE> BluesKaj, no no. I want to use nvidia to power my monitors but I want to use amd to compute
<BluesKaj> the nvidia wull compute just as well as the amd
<BluesKaj> makes it simpler
<BluesKaj> J3089TE, is this a hybrid type graphics system or is the nvidia a pcie gpu?
<J3089TE> BluesKaj, nvidia is pcie
<anddam> alkisg: no I had tried reset already, along with various setterm options
<J3089TE> nvm, I found a tutorial
<anddam> alkisg: like --reset and --intialize
<BluesKaj> then letting the nvifdia do it all is probly your best choice
<alkisg> anddam: what about tput init?
<alkisg> anddam: eh, btw, if you run a command like ls, does it execute? Or is some program still reading from stdin?
<anddam> no commands execute(d) fine
<anddam> I've since closed the terminal, sorry
<anddam> I got impatient
<anddam> it's not the first time it happens, I think I hit some odd key combination from time to time
<anddam> but I was curious if there was something that stopped control characters interpretation
<anddam> this reminded me when I mistakenly switch the readline-based shell to vi mode rather than emacs and then try to jump words
<anddam> (that doesn't work well)
<ne2k> EriC^^, more evidence that what I am trying (s/vivid/wily/g; apt dist-upgrade) might work ok: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2341995&page=2&p=13568569#post13568569
<funyun_> !EOLUpgrade | ne2k
<ubottu> ne2k: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ne2k> funyun_, how many times are you going to say the same thing?
<soee> hi, how can i zip all files inside folder that in name have `-` char ?
<nicomachus> soee: tar -cvzf /path/to/files /path/to/archive-name
<ne2k> soee, glob *-* to match your files and pass that list to your zip creator
<soee> yes, i used: tar -zcvf file.tar.gz *-*.png
<soee> thanks :)
<ne2k> vivid -> wily via dist-upgrade appears to have been successful, and now do-release-upgrade to xenial appears to be working
<alkisg> ne2k: just out of curiosity, when you tried do-release-upgrade and it said it can't upgrade from vivid to xenial, had you already manually changed your sources.list?
<cc243750496> 17:18 <cc243750496> 15:41 <cc243750496> Hi i found an issue with network manager,here is the main issue report https://github.com/jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210/issues/88#issuecomment-345521879        And a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1733138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733138 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manger bug with wifi in ubuntu budgie 17.10" [Undecided,New]
<RainMan28> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and I have a service which is running and lets me view log data by typing journalctl -fu service-name. How can I figure out where this logfile is actually being stored?
<r81> RainMan28: have a look at this https://askubuntu.com/questions/864722/where-is-journalctl-data-stored
<mitmf> i connect usb on ubuntu, then where is usb? i want to umout it
<mitmf> help me
<r81> mitmf: can you see it if you type "df"?
<mitmf>   /dev/sdb1     /media/abc/B0C0-0F64  <— how can i umout it? r81 ?
<r81> sudo umount /media/abc/B0C0-0F64
<mitmf> sudo umount?
<mitmf> umout or umount?
<r81> just umount (for some reason)
<mitmf> ok thanks
<mitmf> r81: thanks i did it
<mitmf> :)
<r81> great
<PCatinean> Hey everyone, when I start my ubuntu 16.04 wireless does not show (usb wireless adapter)
<PCatinean> yet if I restart network-manager
<PCatinean> it starts working, can anyone help me debug the issue?
<Encrypto> Not sure how to word this. I'm using Ubuntu 17.10 (with unity)  - some applications dont run when I click on them, but they run fine when I run them from terminal. Since you cant right-click and change any settings, is there any other way?
<pizzaburger> Hello! I want to install a package requiring dependencies on an offline system. Is keryx otpimal for this? Is it easy to use? Thank you!
<Encrypto> Where Ubuntu problems come to die...RIP
 * Encrypto cries
<eno_> hello, please, does anyone know how to run the X server using the "vesa" driver?
<eno_> i tried copying the xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf but it still loaded the intel driver
<howudodat> I am trying to setup a Dell XPS for dual boot windows / ubuntu with ubuntu being the primary os.  I have a 64GB ssd and a 2 TB magnetic.  I want to install ubuntu to the ssd, and spliut the 2tb drive into 2 partitions 512G for windows and 1.5T for ubuntu as a data drive.  So far so good.  I'm not sure exactly how to do the bootloader and where to boot the boot partition.  I'm supposing it should be on the magnetic drive.  I could use s
<howudodat> ome help in creating the partitions for all this (and which order to do the installs in)
<eno_> i am using my intel GPU for cryptomining so i wanted a driver that would use software rendering
<eno_> such as the vesa driver which i believe does
<EriC^^> howudodat: put / on the ssd, and /boot and the efi parition on the magnetic (if you want to use uefi)
<GivenToCode> How can I get this to work without running syslog-ng etc: docker run ubuntu:16.04 logger -s "FOO"
<GivenToCode> this does work in ubuntu:14.04, well, it doesn't error out
<howudodat> EriC^^: should I partition this all out and install ubuntu first, or windows first?
<Encrypto> howudodat: windows first then ubuntu
<EriC^^> howudodat: is it uefi?
<howudodat> yes it is uefi, and near as I can tell (I'm waiting for it to restart), nothing is installed on the ssd, on the magnetic drive there is a NTFS partition, a restore partition and 1.8TB partition where the OS is installed
<eno_> help me load vesa
<ne2k> EriC^^, manual vivd->wily dist-upgrade worked; do-release-upgrade wily->xenial also worked. now happy system
<Encrypto> How do I change how applications run from their GUI icon? Ubuntu17.10 Unity
<howudodat> ok, it appears that the current boot is legacy, and the boot partition is NTFS.  I can wipe it all and redo it uefi, or leave it legacy.  Any reasons to go one way or the other?
<zuiss1> hi. when my lubuntu 17.10 screen locks due to inactivity, about 75% of the time entering my password into the dialog box and hitting OK doesn't unlock the computer. it just goes to a black screen, seems to do nothing for 5-10 seconds, then returns to the password prompt. attempting to unlock it a second time always succeeds
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> Wireless RT3290 device not ready on ubuntu 16.04.3 fresh install kernel 4.10
<slipttees> please help
<slipttees> :-(
<oerheks> tons of posts about his rt3290, you will need to build the driver yourself, some posts point to github, but there are tons of versions there
<oerheks> ralink does not support it official anymore
<slipttees> Wireless RT3290 device not ready on ubuntu 16.04.3 fresh install kernel 4.10. Please help
<oerheks> https://www.google.nl/search?q=github+RT3290 gives https://github.com/loimu/rtbth-dkms or more recent https://github.com/yutao33/rt3290
<Petfrogg> whenever i connect to my vpn i have created i get a message after 30 seconds that there is a DNS problem
<Petfrogg> and some pages are not possible to connect to
<Petfrogg> anyone reccon this=
<Petfrogg> ?
<slipttees> oerheks: Thanks
<soee> how can i count files in folder that conatin some string in their names?
<ioria> soee, try   ls *string* | wc -l
<soee> ioria: worked, thank you
<ioria> soee, ok
<arora> ,next
<marijuana> prev,
<arora> lol
<slipttees> oerheks: install drivers... device is not ready :-(
<slipttees> dawn... rt3290 :-(
<slipttees> pavilion x360
<slipttees> help guys
<oerheks> if that pavilion x360 is uefi based, drivers need to besigned or something like that ?
<slipttees> oerheks: install work wifi... after install stop work
<slipttees> 'device is not ready"
<slipttees> :-(
<slipttees> oerheks: i do not know about need to besigned
<slipttees> :-/
<EriC^^> slipttees: turn the laptop off, remove the battery, hold power button for few secs and reassemble, it might help
<slipttees> hum
<slipttees> EriC^^: pavilion x360 have battery inside i cant remove
<EriC^^> slipttees: try "sudo lshw -C network" and pastebin the output
<EriC^^> !paste | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slipttees> EriC^^: bro... i can understand
<slipttees> wifi work :S
<slipttees> i try reboot and halt
<EriC^^> isnt it that in the live usb it's working, in the install it gave device not ready?
<slipttees> EriC^^: Yes.  But now it mysteriously worked!
<slipttees> EriC^^: i try reboot and halt for test
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> ok
<slipttees> EriC^^:  just boot with the default kernel 4.10.0-28. current is 4.10.0-42
<slipttees> EriC^^: clean install and upgrade packages
<slipttees> FN keys none work too rsrs
<slipttees> hp is bad
<slipttees> EriC^^: one reboot and one halt stop work! kkk
<slipttees> 'device is not ready"
<EriC^^> slipttees: aha, try sudo lshw -C network
<slipttees> EriC^^: pastebin.ubuntu.com/26184781
<slipttees> EriC^^: pastebin.ubuntu.com/26184802/
<EriC^^> slipttees: try first, sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows
<slipttees> Windows 2001 2001 SP1 2001 SP2 2006 2009 2012 2013 2015
<EriC^^> slipttees: ok, are you using ubuntu or xubuntu etc?
<slipttees> EriC^^: Windows 2001 2001 SP1 2001 SP2 2006 2009 2012 2013 2015
<slipttees> EriC^^: ubuntu 16.04.3
<EriC^^> slipttees: ok, type sudo -H gedit /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> in the line that says "quiet splash" make it "quiet splash acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\""
<slipttees> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> slipttees: save & exit then open a terminal and type 'sudo update-grub'
<slipttees> EriC^^: done bro
<EriC^^> slipttees: try rebooting
<slipttees> rebooting...
<slipttees> EriC^^: so?
<EriC^^> any luck?
<EriC^^> fn buttons working? wifi?
<slipttees> FN keys works :D:
<EriC^^> great
<slipttees> wifi "device is not ready"
<slipttees> :-(
<EriC^^> the wifi error seems like the one i had, maybe if you let the battery drain somehow it might fix it?
<EriC^^> remove a/c, and let it run in bios in the last 2% or so
<slipttees> EriC^^: See dmesg erros?
<EriC^^> yeah, those ones
<EriC^^> it happens with me when the pc shuts off abnormally sometimes, removing the battery fixes it for me
<slipttees> EriC^^: i try halt and remove a/c
<EriC^^> not sure that would help but why not, who knows
<slipttees> EriC^^:  fn keys were reversed. work without press fn kkkk
<EriC^^> slipttees: there might be a setting in the bios to reverse that
<slipttees> EriC^^: bios action key mode?
<EriC^^> yeah that's probably it
<slipttees> EriC^^: fn keys correct and wifi up again :/
<EriC^^> so all working?
<slipttees> EriC^^: Yes... but can stop again mauha
<slipttees> rt2x00lib_request_firmware - Info - Loading firmware 'rt3290.bin'
<slipttees> ' '   Firmware detected - version 0.37
<slipttees> dmesg do not have any erros
<slipttees> EriC^^: teste here. Thanks bro
<EriC^^> no problem, enjoy
<slipttees> ;-)
<DragonKingOfArms> Hey
<Gencade> Hey guys.  I have been asking around in other nix's chans and #idea-users, but has anyone noticed msbuild not working correctly in the rider ide for vb.net debugging and compiling?  Sorry if off-topic
<Gencade> Had the same issue with 3 different distros
<Gencade> Issue described here https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/RIDER-12005
<DragonKingOfArms> I got nothing, sorry.
<Gencade> No worries - Figured I'd ask.  Still waiting on a response back from jetbrains
<DragonKingOfArms> Alright well, Good luck.
<notnotdan> Hi. I have a slight problem with a kernel image. My system got updated to 4.10.0-42, but AFAIK there were some problems generating a boot image. Currently I can only boot using earlier kernels. When I tried to reconfigure the package this is what I got: https://pastebin.com/UscLfm1Q
<notnotdan> The error says "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" at some point, but I've checked and I do have enough space on my drive
<TJ-> notnotdan: Using a separate /boot/ file-system? "df /boot/" should show
<notnotdan> Oh, that is true, TJ-! I haven't realized that
<notnotdan> s the way I got it partitioned
<notnotdan> according to df I only have 16mb left on /boot
<TJ-> notnotdan: have you run "sudo apt autoremove" recently ?
<notnotdan> Nope. Shall I give it a go?
<notnotdan> I am only worried that it will get rid of an earlier kernel version and then I won't be able to boot at all
<TJ-> notnotdan: yes, it'll remove older versions of kernels and the associated initrd.img files
<TJ-> notnotdan: well, before you let it do it's work, check the list of kernel versions it says can be removed. You can always remove some sub-set of them manually too, but generally autoremove leaves most recent 2-3 kernel versions alone
<notnotdan> hm, if i am reading the output of `--dry-run` it won't remove 4.10.0-40, so fingers crossed
<TJ-> notnotdan: right, and then "sudo apt-get -f install" should fix the failed initrd.img build now there's space
<notnotdan> apt autoremove actually autoconfigured the image as well
<whitebeast> im running ubuntu 16.04 and i recently broke my monitor so im using an hdmi to use a tv now.. i8m having problems with the screen
<TJ-> notnotdan: it did the clean-up itself, so you should be sorted now
<notnotdan> just rebooted and all seems well. thanks, TJ-, you're a life saver :)
<whitebeast> it looks like screen is too big for the tv? half of the tool bar on top and side are cut off
<TJ-> whitebeast: That sounds like the EDID from the TV isn't correct; use "xrandr -q" to check for other modes you could try. Other than that you may need to create  custom modeline for the TV, which can be a pain to figure out
<alkisg> whitebeast: most TVs have scan settings in their TV control, like wide, 16:9 etc, one of those usually takes care of overscan
<alkisg> whitebeast: mention the exact TV model if you can't locate it in your remote control
<whitebeast> thanks you guys
<whitebeast> tj is there a spot you can point me to wherere i can learn about creating my own custom modeline
<TJ-> whitebeast: if it's needed the best bet is to first do a web-search for "modeline" and the TV make/model
<TJ-> whitebeast: Second, I once found that Linux would overscan but a Windows install was perfect, so I found a Windows application that reported the modeline it was using and simply copied that - it worked perfectly
<Neo3> I'm reading pdf book about ubuntu server, have already read 78 pages and understood nothing. only got what I knew. Is it normally? Seems reading useless... :(
<whitebeast> so i added another hardrive to my computer and it had a couple thing on it so i just used gparted to format it to fat 32. but now its not regersing anywhere on
<Neo3> Nevertheless, I'm going to read it until end, there only 400 pages, it's on 2 - 4 days
<Neo3> How to learn ubuntu I don't know...
<Toffe> Hey guys, i am wondering i have a VPS where i would love to host multiple domains with a simple way of adding all
<mDfRg> I wouldn't loose time reading that much
<mDfRg> Just practice
<mDfRg> No better way to learn
<Toffe> What would you reccomand ?
<Toffe> I currently have a setup with php-fom and nginx virtual hosts
<Toffe> but i need to create new fpm socks pr user to make it "work"
<Toffe> and the www-data needs to be in the group who owns the /home/user/public_html/ to access it
<Toffe> I thought it would be an easier way :P
<blackflow> Toffe: yes, both the fpm socket and static site files have to be somehow accessible to nginx.
<Neo3> mDfRg: other guys suggest differ, Who say read better good linux book, I think it won't lack anyway, and will continue reading bible of linux, it's about shell scripting, Also have read one chapter and... this book more useful
<blackflow> the question is only how. adding www-data to a user dedicated for the site is a sane solution.
<blackflow> to a group I mean.
<Toffe> Yeah currentliy i have nginx regexp the "request" (e.g. get $tld $domain $subdomain $request
<Toffe> and check for /home/$domain/public_html/$subdomain/$request
<Toffe> and serve it
<Neo3> there much is written about history, How was created this OS. much better read than gaide about ubuntu server
<Toffe> but are there .. some "finished" webhost service?
<Toffe> where i can webadmin it.. login, "add new user & url for that user"
<TJ-> Toffe: You might want to take a look at VirtualMin, it makes multiple domains easy, one user account per domain, serving out of $HOME/public_html/  and can use apache-suexec to run external processes as the domain user
<blackflow> Toffe: well that's one way to do it, but a saner thing is to have one server{} entry per site. also as individual files under sites-enabled.d
<mDfRg> Neo3: if you have time... Still, it's easier to read AFTER you try some things, for better understanding
<Toffe> blackflow: yeah the thing i like about my setup is that it curerntly is dynamic
<Toffe> adduser <username>  then make public_html/www in home folder and i get www.username.com working
<Toffe> make public_html/test and test.username.com is working.
<Toffe> else it redirects to www.username.com
<Toffe> Can Virtualmin do that?
<blackflow> Toffe: you can google for "cPanel alternatives" and see what works on ubuntu.
<blackflow> Toffe: but that regex approach is... well... I'd really recommend you to just drop a file in sites-enabled with a server{} entry specific for it.
<blackflow> since you already have to su(do) for useradd, just drop a file there.
<Toffe>   server_name ~^((?<subdomain>.*)\.|)(?<user>.*?)\.(?<tld>[a-z]*)$;
<Toffe> its kinda epic.. hehe :P
<Neo3> mDfRg: yes, I imagined when I read if I know nothing I would get nothing. Just before reading I'd installed and customized VPS and solved many difficulties. even with this bag of knowledge I badly understand what about there written :(
<blackflow> Toffe: and waiting to blow up in your face :)
<Toffe> how? hackwise?
<Neo3> better learn it's something try customize and then seen answers on google
<Toffe> it is impossible to go backwards via some hacks :P
<mDfRg> Neo3: Stackoverflow.com and irc for the rescue
<Toffe> it also checks for validated domain so you cant do a random user. if /home/username/domainAttached file does not excist it denies.
<blackflow> Toffe: convoluted and unnecessarily complex. but hey, your server :)
<Neo3> mDfRg: Just I read that more behalf improving English, and I know now four litters DKDP, have read about it. It's something important there )))
<Toffe> yeah i would love to get it less complex and easy to just press a button, enter username, password, mysql, domain and "done" .. :P
<Neo3> and exists RAID as well
<blackflow> Toffe: write a simple shell script that does that.
<blackflow> it's really a very simple script that does it.
<Toffe> yeah i got that now. But yeah .. fpm stuff i dont like either. and the chmodding i have up now . it is really secure and denies users entry outside of /home/USER but .. as you say complex..
<FishPencil> I was trying to set up an OpenVPN server on a VPS and I think I broke my web server. Now I don't care about OpenVPN and just want to undo the damage
<FishPencil> I followed this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04 and edited /etc/ufw/before.rules to add the MASQUERADE, how do I undo that? I already removed the lines but no change
<Neo3> DPDK*
<Neo3> this thin for ubuntu server is very important? http://dpdk.org/
<damian> i can't find a reference to it, how do i update the ip of 17.10? it doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces anymore does it
<tomreyn> damian: it can. or it can use NetworkManager
<damian> networkmanager! that's the one. by default it uses networkmanager doesn't it
<damian> i've configured it on two systems before, but i can't find a system i've set up that uses 17.* haha
<tomreyn> yes
<damian> thank you very much
<tomreyn> should be the same on 16.04
<damian> oh really
<tomreyn> have a look at (ls) /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<damian> does NetworkManager push the changes to /etc/network/interfaces file?
<tomreyn> no
<tomreyn> its got its own configuration files
<damian> yeah didn't think so, that's how i was checking if i had set it up, just by checking that file and seeing if it held a static ip for eth0
<damian> but all of my 16.04.x have config in ther
<tomreyn> network interfaces configured in /etc/network/interfaces take precedence over configurations of NM
<damian> interesting
<damian> hrmph. this new system i just set up doesn't have /etc/NetworkManager .. and changes to /etc/network/interfaces don't seem to take effect
<tomreyn> i'm not really into 17.10, maybe NetworkManager actually works differently there than 16.04
<acresearch> people how do i setup a virtual machine in ubuntu, all my google searches show how to do it in windows, is there a spesific program i need to install in ubuntu?
<damian> welp, installing netowrk manager! now i have to remember ow to configure it, the online doco seems very lacking :\
<tomreyn> damian: nmtui is a text graphics frontent for NM, if it helps.
<damian> oh thanks!
<tomreyn> damian: is this a desktop or a server?
<damian> server
<FishPencil> How do I reset my iptables to the default the server started with?
<tomreyn> okay then nmtui and nmcli is what you want to use
<TJ-> damian: -server is expected to use systemd-networkd, and it's configured via netplan
<damian> yeah i didn't konw they existed, when i last did this i just did an asstonne of trial an error until i found the right owrding in the cnfig
<damian> thanks heaps
<tomreyn> acresearch: there are multiple options. is this a desktop or a server?
<damian> acresearch, you need to use a virtual software .. VirtualBox might be the easiest either on GUI or CLI, but you have kvm and things like that you can use as well iirc
<acresearch> tomreyn: desktop i want to try manjaro, so setup a VM on my ubuntu
<TJ-> damian: see the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<tomreyn> acresearch: right, virtualbox is the easiest option then
<acresearch> VirtualBox damian tomreyn is it propreitary?
<damian> ohhh, netplan is what i was wrestling with last time
<tomreyn> acresearch: no. there are proprietary extnensions for it but they are optional
<acresearch> tomreyn: sudo apt install VirtualBox?
<tomreyn> acresearch: lower case, virtualbox, but yes
<acresearch> tomreyn: thanks :-)
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks for correcting me there.
<tomreyn> i wasnt aware netplan was a default now
<TJ-> tomreyn: didn't realise I had :D
<TJ-> tomreyn: takes getting used to, but makes sense. Netplan holds the initial config which can then be converted on the fly to create the correct config for whatever network management service is actually in use
<tomreyn> it's also quite yound and could use more documentation. but i guess it had time to mature until 18.04 and that's all that matters to me.
<tomreyn> *younG
<TJ-> tomreyn: right, it makes sense also for the various 'cloud' orchestration services, etc., to have to only write a netplan config and have the netplan package installed in the target to have it deploy correctly. Avoids maintaining 'plugins' for every possible networking service in the orchestration layer
<tomreyn> totally, i'm sure it's a very welcome improvement for this use case.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I wish it'd been installed for 16.04 - I've been resisting trying to figure out the netplan config that would generate the 4xbonded+vlan systemd-networkd config on some of my servers :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: hehe, is it complex then? i guess it may actually be easy, if you know what the available configuration options are?
<tomreyn> but then... this is porobably the difficult part
<TJ-> tomreyn: I suspect it's easier to go backwards from the known working systemd-networkd config to netplan yaml :)
<tomreyn> oh :-/
<TJ-> but having the NP yaml means it's easy to auto-deploy with the regular tooling
<tomreyn> okay, just this isn't exactly the experience you want the average user to make
<TJ-> I'm about to deploy Ubuntu MAAS (metal as a service) and so having NP configs ready would make bare-metal configuration significantly easier
<tomreyn> writing in C by wirting in asm first. then converting to C
<TJ-> tomreyn: hey! I used to write in hex codes, don't knock it :)
<tomreyn> i'm happy with most people's hobbies and preferences, including sado masochism.
<tomreyn> okay, i guess that went slightly off-topic
<TJ-> that sounds like writing complex sed regular expressions actually, which I've been doing the last few days
<tomreyn> 'congratulations'?
<TJ-> There's a really weird/bad bug in os-prober (which GRUB2 uses) that generates fake/phantom boot menu entries is there's a kernel command-line argument surrounded in double-quotes :)
<TJ-> so I'm reworking the responsible code, and the requirements are rather convoluted. Bug #1737604
<ubottu> bug 1737604 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "30_os_prober: LINUXPROBED embedded spaces in kernel parameters generates false menuentry's" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737604
<tomreyn> i purge os-prober on all systems
<TJ-> It's needed in this scenario, which is supposed to be a kernel testbed for yet another bug. Seem to be stuck in a recursive bug hunt currently.
<howudodat> I'm having a weird problem with 17.10 running on a Dell XPS 27.  everytime I soft reboot, it never boots up all the way.  It seems to stall at a very soft purple.  then I hard reset the computer, the grub screen shows, I select "boot ubuntu" and it starts right up
<tomreyn> howudodat: next time it stalls at the soft purple screen, try pressing escape, or if this doesn nothing, ctrl-alt-f1, and see whether you can see what is failing or where it's failing. there are also system logs at /var/log/syslog which may provide hints on what may be going wrong.
<tomreyn> howudodat: such issues are usually system firmware bugs, you could also try upgrading the system firmware (UEFI / BIOS).
<howudodat> tomreyn: escape doesn't do anything, ctrl-alt-f1 (or any others) to get to a terminal screen does nothing.  I'll check syslog the next time it happens
<mosi> Is this the right place to ask about selecting an image for KVM virtualization?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | howudodat
<ubottu> howudodat: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mutante> one way to find out
<mosi> I'm having trouble identifying the best image to use as a base for spinning up a KVM-based guest on a home server, I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I want a Xenial image that doesn't require hardware virtualization.
<mosi> I downloaded an amd64 cloud image, but I'm not sure if this is the right thing. I don't plan to use cloudinit.
<howudodat> ok, not sure what I did :(  but it's booting more reliably, now I am trying to figure out why I cant get the native screen resolution to work (2560x1440), it's coming up in 1920x1080.  This is my 2nd one of these machines.  the first one I purchased a year ago and installed gnome-ubuntu 16.04 on and it picked up the video and resolution just fine.  This one I just got, and decided to go straight to 17.10, it wont pick up the resolution
<mosi> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Bashing-om> howudodat: graphic's driver ? what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<tsousa> Hello. i just installed the lastest release of ubuntu and compared the cpu fan speed of ubuntu with windows 10 it's way louder being the temperatyre of 33ºC
<howudodat> Bashing-om: there are 2 displays listed GeForce GT 750M and Intel Integrated, GeForce is using nouvau driver and intel is using i915.  (This is a dell xps 2720 all in one)
<Bashing-om> howudodat: Well, drivers are loaded - so much for that thought . Same issue present in the Xorg session of 17.10 ?
<konrados> Hi, in ubuntu + kde I'm changing now "mouse wheel scrolls by" in settings / input devices / mouse and... it has no effect. Where should I look at?
<howudodat> Bashing-om, not sure how to test that.
<Bashing-om> howudodat: Be aware that nvidia has problems currently on wayland with optimus graphic's sets .
<howudodat> yeah, I tried the nvidia and then purged it all out
<Bashing-om> howudodat: All I can suggest at this time is to boot the Xorg session and see .
<howudodat> Bashing-om: how can I switch back to x?
<howudodat> nevermind I think I remembered where it's at...gdm conf
<Bashing-om> howudodat: At the login box, the icon should give a drop down as to what session  to start .
<tomreyn> mosi: the standard ubuntu server or desktop installation should be fine
<rolandbeowulf> I just installed Ubuntu 17.10 and ive noticed there's this really annoying issue where the mouse sort of lags when going over icons
<rolandbeowulf> but only when you go over it fast
<rolandbeowulf> if i slowly move my mouse over its nice and smooth, but if i swing my mouse over it sort of pops instantly over
<rolandbeowulf> Has anyone else had this issue?
#ubuntu 2017-12-15
<tomreyn> rolandbeowulf: not something i've run to before, but i haven't used this release. it might be a hint on low RAM. how much memory do yuo have there?
<tomreyn> free -g would tell
<rolandbeowulf> 8 GB, i've checked htop though and it doesnt seem like my usage is *that* high
<rolandbeowulf> also it only lags over icons, which seems to imply it might be some sort of software issue
<rolandbeowulf> as if there is some sort of smooth slowdown over icons that isnt working properly
<tomreyn> or a graphics driver issue
<rolandbeowulf> Also i cant seem to find the option to set up a second display in the new gnome interface
<rolandbeowulf> Looks like the issue was wayland
<rolandbeowulf> I logged out and back into xorg and it works perfectly
<rolandbeowulf> detects both displays too
<rolandbeowulf> Does anyone happen to know how to get the sidebar thing to display at the bottom?
<bazhang> rolandbeowulf, what version of ubuntu is this
<rolandbeowulf> 17.10
<bazhang> rolandbeowulf, did you mean the unity laucher on the left
<rolandbeowulf> yeah
<bazhang> thats not possible
<bazhang> you could install gnome-shell, the other gnome3 shell
<rolandbeowulf> Actually just did it i think
<rolandbeowulf> settings > dock > position on screen: bottom
<rscheideman> what is the story on 17.10 where openssh server does not start right away because the local nic is not activated right away in the install.
<howudodat> ok, I'm back with my display problem.  read-edid shows Mode 0 2560 2608 2640 2720 1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync +vsync, so the device seems to be reporting the correct information for 2560x1440, however neither X nor wayland are picking up that resolution and are defaulting to 1920x1080
<rscheideman> and why is ifconfig not installed by default
<Mathisen> use ip instead
<rscheideman> so after using ifconfig since 4.10 i know have toi use ip....sad chose
<Loshki> rscheideman: I understand ifconfig has been obsoleted, but is still available in net-tools or similar
<rscheideman> Loshki: but why and when did this happen?
<Loshki> rscheideman: apparently you are not the only person to ask: https://serverfault.com/questions/633087/where-is-the-statement-of-deprecation-of-ifconfig-on-linux
<rscheideman> Loshki: i mean it might be the case it is not lts version and they are trying something new
<rscheideman> i don't remeber it in 17.04
<damian> hey guys. just installed 17.10 trying to get samba up and running (done this a heap of times before)
<damian> i've modified my smb.conf to include the [share] i want and configured it as i've done others in the past, i've smbpasswd the user
<rscheideman> damian: what is happening?
<damian> but whenever i try and \\browse it throws me an auth error
<damian> wondering if something's changed in recent versions, as i haven't configured it since 16.04 or so
<rscheideman> with everything they hace changed in 17.10 i am not surprised
<rscheideman> i think i will stick with 16.04 until 18.04 comes out.
<amirite> asdf
<damian> lol damnit
<amirite> i wrote a script and systemd service file for it. the script crashes on first run because it depends on something being available (an AWS IAM instance role not yet in effect), so I set the file to Restart=on-failure and RestartSec=10 but it doesn't run again. it just fails once and moves on.
<amirite> how do I make it restart on failure?
<qq_> hi
<qq_> sho is on?
<qq_> who*
<mutante> qq_: use the /whois command to find out
<qq_> mutante, thanksi just need to recover my ubuntu partition
<qq_> can u help me please...
<qq_> or smb else can help me?
<mutante> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qq_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<qq_> Disk /dev/sda: 111.8 GiB, 120034123776 bytes, 234441648 sectors
<qq_> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<qq_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<qq_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<qq_> Disklabel type: dos
<mutante> qq_: please use pastebin for multiple lines
<qq_> paste ubuntu is a good alternative to pastebin?
<qq_> mutante, sorry to ask, but is my paste ubuntu link working? are u able to see its content?
<Bashing-om> qq_: The result of the pastebin directive is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here .
<qq_> Bashing-om, mutante, https://pastebin.com/ZRCEAgAb
<mutante> qq_: i can see it, and that was right use of pastebin.  but .. doesnt mean i know the answer yet. what about those FAT partitions?
<mutante> eh NTFS
<qq_> mutante, i have dual boot
<mutante> seems like a Windows thing?
<qq_> yeah
<mutante> so it's not really an Ubuntu question? sorry, what's the acutal question again?
<qq_> i have windows and ubuntu that i am not using already for a year since it has broken :(
<mutante> what do you want to achieve?
<qq_> i want to recover my ubuntu partition
<qq_> when i boot the computer
<qq_> i do not get that window to dual boot
<mutante> but?  aren't you already on it.. so you can run these commands?
<Bashing-om> qq_: No ubuntu there in sda. All Windows .. // how do you know there was ever a ubuntu install on this drive ?
<qq_> and now i have tried to see if the linux partition is detected, and i am not seeing it :(
<qq_> i have 3 drives in my laptop
<qq_> i think that i have updated the ubuntu and when i rebooted the system it go broken
<mitmf> Connection closed by 192.168.0.34 port 22  <— why i can’t  connect with ssh?
<qq_> i am from live ubuntu right now
<Bashing-om> qq_: As you think 3 drives . pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . we see what the story is then .
<mutante> mitmf: do you control 192.168.0.34 ?
<mitmf> control?
<mitmf> i didn’t anything
<mutante> mitmf: "have root" "be the admin"
<mutante> is it your own machine or someone elses?
<mutante> that kind of "control"
<mitmf> it is raspberry pi
<qq_> Bashing-om, mutante, https://pastebin.com/ZguciGji
<mitmf> ubuntu ——> raspberry pi
<mutante> mitmf: login on rasberry pi locally, then once you are on it, i would try "ssh localhost" first to see how that goes.. then i would use netstat  and  ps  to check if sshd is running and the port is open..
<Bashing-om> qq_: :) sdd5 has a linux file system . So we can look/check/verify/mount/ What is your desire ?
<mosi> tomreyn: thanks
<qq_> Bashing-om, u said " So we can look/check/verify/mount/ What is your desire ?" what u mean with the desire? i just have to run that command? there is some issue by running this command?
<Art100> Hello
<qq_> Art100, we are not very hellowish here, but anyway, hello
<Bashing-om> qq_: No command . The linux partition does exist - what are your thoughts on what you want now to do with it ?
<qq_> well, i dont know. what are the possibilities to do with it?
<qq_> i just want to recover my ubuntu and files that i had in it
<qq_> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> qq_: Wre me, I would reset the boot priority in bios to boot the sdd drive . see what rsults . depending on results, maybe check that file system and see what it takes to boot it ??
<qq_> wre means to talk with u in private?
<qq_> Bashing-om, how to i check the file system and how after that i see what it takes to boot it?
<Bashing-om> qq_: wre is a typo .. should be were :)
<qq_> ah. ok
<Bashing-om> qq_: Let's see what results in resetting the boot priority in bios to that hard drive . If it does not boot then we run a file system check and then install( re-install ) the boot code to the sdd drive . sound like a plan ?
<qq_> Bashing-om, ok, sounds good
<qq_> let me try then do to this. will be back shortly ;). thanks
<Bashing-om> qq_: I will await your return :)
<banisterfiend> can someone explain to me why: wc -l < $(ls)  is NOT equivalent to either: ls | wc -l   OR cat $(ls) | wc -l   ?
<damian> does anyone know if you have to do something special with samba in order to make it work on 17.10? i've just rebuilt my vm and reconfigured just in case i screwed something up .. and it still doesn't allow login
<Joaquin-V> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 but software updater isn't giving me the option to update to 17.10. I have my updates for any version thing setup
<marijuana> I think that is considered an upgrade, not update
<marijuana> I always ruin things when I upgrade my linuces
<marijuana> :(
<robozi> Hi
<marijuana> hi:)
<robozi> I have booted the ubuntu from the other drive. I had the grub interface and i have choosen ubuntu. Selected it and after the i get a black screen
<robozi> My previous nick was qq_
<chowder> robozi, any more information like error messages?
<robozi> Nothing
<Bashing-om> robozi: wb . for the black screen try the nomodeset boot paramater ->
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | robozi
<ubottu> robozi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Joaquin-V> managed to get ubuntu to upgrade by using the executable in /usr/lib/ubuntu-whatever
<marcisb> Hello everyone i cant install php version 7.1
<marcisb> I cant understand why it happens
<robozi> Ubottu, how do i enter in the grub menu using the shift key?
<ubottu> robozi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robozi> When i see the options to choose the Operating systems. I choose ubuntu holding the shift key. But then i do not get in the grub menu
<Bashing-om> robozi: as soon as the bios splash screen clears depress a shift key .
<robozi> Bashing-om, https://youtu.be/wicNBwz5uOc does not work as u can see in the video
<robozi> Or i have done something wrong?
<Bashing-om> robozi: looking .
<Bashing-om> robozi: At that grub boot menu 'e' key for edit mode -> boot options screen >> arrow down to the line starting with linux and across to quiet splash. replace quiet splash with the term nomodeset . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<robozi> Bashing-om, ok got to the ubuntu screen where i have to enter my password
<robozi> But after i enter it i cannot enter in the OS
<robozi> After i enter the password*
<robozi> It is like it rwfreshes the window after i enter the passowrd
<robozi> Cant enter even in the guest session
<Bashing-om> robozi: :) .. at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a terminal . login here .. and tell me the results of terminal command ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<robozi> Bashing-om, the password is not working :(
<Bashing-om> robozi: Oh mercy . lemme ponder a bit . getting too strange .
<Elec_A> Hi, I know one of the best development laptops currently is XPS 13. are there any alternatives to that? I want a cheaper, thin laptop and I'm mostly just coding. Do you have any suggestions ?
<Elec_A> I cannot afford XPS 13.
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: the way i see it, with a fast ssd you could make any laptop morepowerfull and the right cpu
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: i5 + samsung 850 pro ssd + ubuntu
<robozi> Bashing-om Ubuntu problem https://imgur.com/gallery/rJzhD
<Elec_A> let me have a look at samsung 850
<Elec_A> lotuspsychje: oh Samsung 850 is SSD
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: yes
<Elec_A> lotuspsychje: I think you are right, I should go with i5s
<mosi> Elec_A: you're shopping for a dev workstation?
<Leevancleef> The "XPS 13 Developer Edition" seems to come with a Kaby Lake i7 U-series
<mosi> (laptop)
<Leevancleef> So I mean, there are a lot of comparable laptops out there
<Leevancleef> @ Elec_A
<mosi> Elec_A: do you actually need high-end power?
<lotuspsychje> perhaps we should take this to #ubuntu-discuss guys
<mosi> i do all my dev on an x200T with a core2duo from like 10 years ago, it works just fine
<Elec_A> mosi: yes, I do GPU coding for a GPU cluster. It would be great if I could test my CUDA codes on my laptop. but it shouldn't be really powerful, since I will just write and test my codes on my laptop.
<lotuspsychje> mosi, Leevancleef Elec_A come to #ubuntu-discuss
<robozi> Bashing-om, is there some alternative?
<robozi> Are there*
 * mosi checks out instead
<Bashing-om> robozi: At that "jojo" login box press ctl+alt+F1 . What results ?
<robozi> Is the same result as ctl+alt+f1
<robozi> Bashing-om
<robozi> I meant f6
<robozi> In the imgur i have posted 2 photos
<robozi> One from unity gui
<robozi> Other from the virtual konsole
<Bashing-om> robozi: Wierd . ok different direction: reboot to the grun menu, here select advanced options, then select a recovery kernel .
<Bashing-om> grub menu*
<Elec_A> mosi: what do you think about this : https://www.ebay.com/itm/ThinkPad-X200-12-1-Tablet-Core-Duo-1-86GHz-3GB-RAM-160GB-HDD-WIFI-LINUX/132044566767?hash=item1ebe7830ef:g:UVYAAOSwUKxYX~Cn
<mosi> Elec_A: I think I can't in all good faith recommend that if you're doing CUDA development
<Elec_A> mosi: I might be able to SSH into server. can't I ?
<Elec_A> and it's cheap
<Elec_A> and small
<Elec_A> but I'm still looking
<mosi> Elec_A: i'm gonna /q you real quick to keep this out of general channel
<Elec_A> okay
<robozi> Bashing-om, ok have done that and done the grub editing. Changed quiet splash with nomodeset and it didnt work with the passoword :(
<Bashing-om> robozi: Past my bed time and I am past good think-a-bility . Let's pick this back up tomorrow .
<robozi> Bashing-om one more minute
<robozi> I am uploading a video to utube
<robozi> To show u
<robozi> 5 more minutes
<Bashing-om> robozi: k .
<robozi> Bashing-om https://youtu.be/SNm4JNo5-gs
<Bashing-om> robozi: looking .
<Bashing-om> !recovery | robozi
<ubottu> robozi: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<robozi> Bashing-om u going to sleep now?
<robozi> Yeah.
<robozi> I have choosen rwcovery and i got into ubuntu
<robozi> Let me try one more time
<Bashing-om> robozi: I must as my eyes are crossing and brain is fuzzy - fingers are not cooperating .
<robozi> Bashing-om at the recovery i must click on c for command line?
<Bashing-om> robozi: no . command line is another exercise .
<robozi> Bashing-om. What i have to choose in the new window?
<Bashing-om> robozi: can you activate the "root" option ?
<robozi> Root- drop to root shell prompt
<robozi> This option?
<Bashing-om> robozi: yes :)
<robozi> What i write there?
<Bashing-om> robozi: Nothing at this tome . we jist want to know that you have access to the syem - and that the system responds .
<Bashing-om> robozi: to tired to type or think .. done .
<robozi> Ok. Thankbyou anyway
<m3rlin> Hi! I have problem when I want to install pspp via apt-get install. I got this messages: E: Package 'pspp' has no installation candidate. I'm using ubuntu 17.10 64-bit
<m3rlin> can anyone help me? Thanks
<ulysses_> Hello, Merlin, loved what you did in Camelot
<ulysses_> What ppa are you using to get the package?
<ulysses_> If using the default, try looking into a ppa directly from the dev and then trying
<m3rlin> I'm not using ppa, just official repository
<ulysses_> There could be a missing package that's been taken out of the official repo
<m3rlin> yep, should I build from source using buildep?
<ulysses_> Wouldn't hurt to try
<ulysses_> I think I had this same issue actually and my solution was in the alternate PPA, but I don't remember what or where, it's been a while and I don't play too many PSP games
<ulysses_> But! I wish you luck brave wizard
<m3rlin> is safe to manually download and dependecy packages from repo?
<lotuspsychje> m3rlin: all packages in apt-cache you can safely download for your system
<lotuspsychje> m3rlin: but better then random install things, lookup what you need first?
<m3rlin> lotuspsychje, ah right... just pspp packages and many dependency
<m3rlin> lotuspsychje, I don't see pspp packages with apt-cache search pspp command. btw I disable deb-src
<lotuspsychje> m3rlin: how about you tell us what you really want to do? end goal?
<m3rlin> lotuspsychje, just download pspp packages and for resolving dependency with apt-get -f install. I hope it works
<lotuspsychje> m3rlin: did you install external ppa's of any kind?
<m3rlin> lotuspsychje, no. I'm not install ppa, just official repo
<lotuspsychje> m3rlin: worked?
<m3rlin> lotuspsychje, yes pspp and dependency it works
<m3rlin> I just download from here pspp packages http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pspp/ and dependency I resolving with apt-get -f install
<m3rlin> It's strange
<m3rlin> pspp packages doesn't came up apt-cache search pspp
<ducasse> m3rlin: seems that package was removed from 17.10
<m3rlin> ducasse, like squirrelmail packages too removed from 17.10
<ducasse> squirrelmail was removed after 16.04
<Crashbit> Anyone with Artful have problems with nvidia gtx-1070? With nvidia drivers have random freezes without logs and with nouveau, sometimes when start laptop I have graphics performance when cursor pass throught the login items
<Crashbit> performance problems*
<m3rlin> Crashbit, try this http://linuxbsdos.com/2017/06/11/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-drivers-on-ubuntu-16-10-17-04/
<Crashbit> m3rlin: ok, thx
<ducasse> Crashbit: first, which ubuntu version is this?
<rorymckinley> Anybody seen this before? 16.04 box - /bin/sh symlinks to /bin/bash but when I execute a shell script using sh I get a syntax error but no syntax error using bash. sh --version and bash --version give identical results. dash has been disabled.
<Crashbit> ducasse: artful
<Crashbit> ducasse: I try with artful and the last official repository driver
<Crashbit> ducasse: and artful with last nouveau ubuntu repository driver
<hateball> Crashbit: I've no issues with the same setup (I use KDE Plasma and not GNOME tho)
<Crashbit> I'm using gnome shell. I'm afraid it's a hardware problem with my card
<hateball> Crashbit: And I usually run the latest beta from PPA, but havent had any troubles with the versions in-distro either
<Crashbit> hateball: my gpu it's a mobile gtx-1070
<hateball> Crashbit: simple enough to test, by installing another DE, perhaps even one without compositing
<hateball> Crashbit: Ah, well I am using desktop
<Crashbit> crashbit@crashbit-GT62VR-6RE:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<Crashbit> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP104M [GeForce GTX 1070 Mobile] (rev a1)
<Crashbit> can the composite be the problem?
<m3rlin> Crashbit, maybe it can be
<ylwghst> Crashbit: nouveau hasn't good performance at all but works much better on wayland i recommend you use 17.10 on wayland in case you like gnome
<ylwghst> it's sometimes hard to live with nvidia there were and always will be problems... i currently use nouveau.. has very poor performance but enough for web developemt, office work, coding etc.
<hateball> if you intend to do any amount of gaming then nouveau (and wayland) wont cut it
<ylwghst> yes definitely...
<genewitch> how do i completely disable ipv6? as in my NIC doesn't even know what it is or get an address?
<genewitch> i did the "three lines in /etc/sysctl.conf" but i still get an ipV6 IP, and i have apps that still bind to it
<Lavinho> good morning
<charolastra> hi, got an issue with ntpd on nearly all my servers. after some time the service is shown as still beeing active but the process isn't running
<Simooon> does anyone know why there is no possibility in the settings for turning mouse acceleration off? I know it can be done though editing files, but why is this not an option for in the settings?
<MacroMan> I'm trying to write a sed command to replace part of an access log string, but I'm stuck after trying what I thought would work: https://paste.ngx.cc/5a9ef5fb6102606e
<MacroMan> Can anyone help with my sed command please?
<MacroMan> I posted too soon. I removed the ? from my sed command and it functions as expected.
<akik> MacroMan: i was just going to reply that adding -r would've removed it too
<MacroMan> Ah I see. ? is extended regex
<MacroMan> Thanks
<rh10> guys. best program to record audio stream? online radio
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsmaster> rh10, osmoma audio-recorder
<rh10> tsmaster, got it thanks
<intern1t-error> clear
<mbi> intern1t-error: wrong window? ;)
<intern1t-error> nope just forgot the /
<intern1t-error> wat u guys up to
<pizzaburger> Hi! Executing 'sudo apt-get install gnupg-curl' gives 'E: Unable to locate package gnupg-curl'. Should I just install the package manually?
<Simooon> pizzaburger, can you find the package of that name if you search for it?
<Simooon> in the repos
<ducasse> pizzaburger: which ubuntu version?
<intern1t-error> i need something to do
<intern1t-error> to study something useful
<TJ-> !info libgnupg-perl | pizzaburger
<ubottu> pizzaburger: libgnupg-perl (source: libgnupg-perl): interface to GnuPG 1.4 using its coprocess interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-3 (artful), package size 26 kB, installed size 88 kB
<pizzaburger> Simooon: i found it in debian package site
<pizzaburger> ducasse: Ubuntu 17.10
<Simooon> pizzaburger, try to run "apt search gnupg-curl" to make sure it is in your repo under the same name
<Simooon> pizzaburger, it is in mine, but I'm on 16.04 so perhaps it changed name since?!
<pizzaburger> Sorting .... done, full text search ... done
<tuskkk___> how do I connect my ubunutu laptop with a mac on high sierra to transfer some files? or is there is a better approach?
<tuskkk___> is there a better approach*
<Simooon> pizzaburger, sounds like it is not there then, perhaps it has changed name or is not used anymore?
<Simooon> pizzaburger, I don't actually know what it is, but try to find out whether it has changed the package name.
<ducasse> pizzaburger: that package does not exist with that name in releases after yakkety
<ducasse> pizzaburger: try the package TJ- pointed you to
<pizzaburger> Alright, seems to work fine, thanks TJ-, Simooon, ducasse!
<ducasse> tuskkk___: if just a few files, use scp. if a few more, sshfs. more than that, samba or nfs
<robozi> Bashing-om, are u on?
<robozi> Bashing-om are u on?
<robozi> Or smb else can help me?
<ducasse> robozi: he won't usually be here for several more hours
<ducasse> robozi: what can we help with?
<robozi> Last night he was trying to help me to recover my ubuntu
<ducasse> recover how? what had happened to it?
<robozi> Ducasse nomodeset problem
<robozi> I have logged in in the virtual terminal from the unity gui
<robozi> And after that he had to leave
<bunnypuncher> what do you mean by nomodeset problem?
<ducasse> robozi: so, if you're messing with nomodeset i'm guessing you had graphics problems? and now you want to add nomodeset flag or you want to remove it?
<bunnypuncher> you want to change it where you have nomodeset
<robozi> When i choose the ubuntu OS i have to edit the grub to include the word nomodeset otherwise i get a black scree after ubuntu logo
<bunnypuncher> so you want to make it permenant
<bunnypuncher> we can help you with that
<ducasse> robozi: what kind of gpu do you have?
<thyriaen> i am running 16.04. on my x1 carbon - and since today i am experiencing screen flicker - T_T what can i do ?
<robozi> Ducasse, i have already addet it and i can login till the the ubuntu login s8creen. But after i insert my credentials the interface refreshes. See here: https://youtu.be/SNm4JNo5-gs
<robozi> I have the gtx 870
<bunnypuncher> thyriaen: so you just accept screen flicker?
<bunnypuncher> and nomodeset makes it where you can login?
<thyriaen> bunnypuncher, i don't know what i mean ? :p
<robozi> Bunnypuncher, yes
<bunnypuncher> well it is easy enough to make nomodeset permeant edit /etc/default/grub.conf and rerun update-grub
<bunnypuncher> but the fact you need that means video driver issues
<bunnypuncher> have tried nvidia driver?
<robozi> Ok. But i dont kbow how to install it from the virtual terminal
<bunnypuncher> they have command line tool you run and it installs the drivers
<bunnypuncher> https://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/111596
<BluesKaj> robozi,  did you drop to a VT/TTY login and install dkms and the nvidia-381 driver?
<Whooa21> Hey, quick question. I just dist-upgraded my 16.04 installation and compiz is constantly segfaulting and trying to restart. Is there a way to prevent compiz from constantly restarting so that I can try and debug this?
<bunnypuncher> you can try this:   unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity
<bunnypuncher> I don't use that tool however
<bunnypuncher> that might reset all of unity
<BluesKaj> robozi, virtual terminal or VT use ctl+alt+F1-F6, login, then sudo apt install dkms nvidia-381, then reboot
<bunnypuncher> do you have bunch of stuff configured
<bunnypuncher> other option:   rm -rf .compiz*
<BluesKaj> robozi, this at the login page btw
<Whooa21> I'd rather try and fix my current setup than try and reconfigure unity and all the compiz plugins I use, thanks though.
<robozi> Whooa21. So in the virtual menu i have to run that command?
<Whooa21> ...wrong person :p
<Whooa21> yeah sorry got confused
<BluesKaj> robozi, yes
<bunnypuncher> Whooa21 totally understand
<bunnypuncher> this may do the trick to disable the desktop effects
<bunnypuncher> gconftool-2 --toggle /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager
<bunnypuncher> that tool can toogle many many settings for the desktop
<bunnypuncher> you can turn them back on after you debug it
<ozette> can i somehow 'log out' and only use a basic shell, and not display any compiz and windows?
<ozette> can i somehow 'log out' and only use a basic shell, and not display any compiz and windows?
<ozette> stuff is way too heavy for the small virtual machine i'm running
<hateball> ozette: well you can stop X/Wayland/GDM and sit at a tty
<hateball> ozette: and if you don't need a GUI at all you might as well have gone with ubuntu-server
<acresearch> people, how do i burn a dvd in ubuntu 17.10? the forums say there should be a "create CD/DVD option but there isn't" anyone can help me please?
<ozette> hateball: why ubuntu server?
<ozette> just because it comes without gui?
<robozi> Blueskaj, i have run that command and i got : unable to locate pqckage nvidia-381
<robozi> But i am connected to the internet via wire
<tomreyn> ozette: i guess so. this seems like a good idea if you're low on resources,
<ozette> not sure what ubuntu-server comes with, but I just want to cross compile some software
<hateball> ozette: has a different kernel as well, geared towards running server duty. nothing stopping you from simply switching runlevels etc on the desktop install
<tomreyn> ozette: so you don't need a gui, no need for X, just what ubuntu-server provides
<hateball> and you can switch to the server kernel as well
<ozette> hmm
<hateball> just seems a hassle compared to installing what you need in the first place
<tomreyn> hateball: i think the kernel is the same really
<hateball> ozette: if this is 17.10 I think that comes with nvidia-384
<hateball> ozette: oopes, I mean robozi ^
<akik> ozette: if it's a systemd system: sudo systemctl isolate multi-user.target; sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<tomreyn> hateball: actually i'm quite sure.
<ozette> akik: this will bring me back to basic?
<akik> ozette: it'll stop the graphical ui
<hateball> robozi: you can type nvidia-38 and then press tab to have the shell autocomplete whatever package it is you have available
<ozette> okay awesome, will try
<hateball> !tab | robozi
<ubottu> robozi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tomreyn> installing ubuntu-server and purging ubuntu-desktop may also help
<BluesKaj> robozi, which ubuntu version are you on?
<robozi> Ubuntu 14.04 lts
<robozi> And the tab does not work
<hateball> robozi: 14.04 has an older driver, probably something like nvidia-367
<robozi> And i ambusing irc from phone
<hateball> robozi: at any rate you can also just run "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" and it will fetch and install any restricted drivers needed
<robozi> I need to install nvidia 367 or 367-dev?
<hateball> robozi: not the dev package, that is for compiling things
<hateball> robozi: I don't remember if 367 is new enough to support the chip you have, possibly you need to use nvidia PPA for a more recent driver
<robozi> How dobi use ppa?
<hateball> robozi: in case you need it: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-387
<acresearch> people, how do i burn a dvd in ubuntu 17.10? the forums say there should be a "create CD/DVD option but there isn't" anyone can help me please?
<BluesKaj> the nvidia site recommends the 384 driver for gtx870m ...is that your gpu, robozi?
<BluesKaj> linux driver
<hateball> 384 is "LTS" driver
<hateball> whereas 387 is "current"
<BluesKaj> yeah, we're trying find the correct driver for his gpu, current or not
<hateball> meaning that 387 will be superseded by something like nvidia-390 when that is released, and 384 will only get backported fixes
<hateball> they'll both work
<BluesKaj> robozi, try to install nvidia-384
<robozi> Blueskaj, ok. Installed it. But in the unity gui after i enter my password i get the same problem
<robozi> As i have showed u in the video
<BluesKaj> you have to reboot robozi
<acresearch> people i am trying to burn a DVD of documents as backup, it is not working in ubuntu 17.10 i keep getting an error saying "something went wrong ejecting disk"  i am using braserro can someone help me burn these DVD? is there is default setting in ubuntu?
<robozi> Blueskaj, yah i have rebooted
<BluesKaj> you can remove the nomodeset from grub if you added where  "quiet splash" was previously
<BluesKaj> Go to the line starting with 'kernel'
<ezra-s> acresearch: in my experience brasero fails 8 out of 10 times, no matter the year , if its just documents try commandline mkisofs + wodim or similar or try a better gui
<acresearch> ezra-s: i can burn through the command line?
<acresearch> ezra-s: can you tell me how to do it?
<robozi> Blueskaj, tried it now and without modeset i get the blackscreen after ubuntu logo
<ezra-s> acresearch: not right now, going for lunch, but do search about what I told you
<hateball> robozi: if you run "lspci -k" from a tty, what module is listed as loaded for your GPU?
<BluesKaj> yeah, wonder if he needs to blacklist nouveau
<hateball> the packages should do that automatically, but lspci -k will tell what the situation is
<BluesKaj> acresearch,  try this command: wodim -eject  -tao speed=0 dev=/dev/sr0 -v -data /my/directory/   my/directory  being the path to the files you want to copy
<robozi> Blueskaj , Dww https://imgur.com/gallery/bJgDY
<acresearch> I tried  growisofs -Z /dev/sr0 -r -J /path/to/files   but i get the following error: :-[ WRITE@LBA=220h failed with SK=3h/WRITE ERROR]: Input/output error
<acresearch> BluesKaj: ok i will try it 1 moment
<acresearch> BluesKaj: i got a long print out but basically saying Operation not permitted.    i used sudo
<geirha> If you see the NOTES section in growisofs man-page, it specifically disallows running with sudo
<acresearch> geirha: i ran it without sudo
<robozi> Bluskaj, I'm live on Twitch, come hang out! http://www.twitch.tv/zdriod?sr=a
<geirha> acresearch: and   ls -l /dev/sr0   says the device is owned by the cdrom group, right?   and running ''groups''  shows that your user is a member of the cdrom group?
<acresearch> geirha: this is what i get brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Dec 15 16:29 /dev/sr0
<BluesKaj> robozi, think ypo ahve an optimus hybrid gpu system , try installing bumblee
<BluesKaj> robozi, bumblebee
<geirha> acresearch: right, so members of the cdrom groups should be allowed to write
<geirha> *cdrom group
<acresearch> geirha: excellent
<acresearch> geirha: but i keep getting errors, what is the source of there errors?
<geirha> have you checked that you are a member of the cdrom group yet?
<acresearch> geirha:  i ran this command ls -l /dev/sr0
<acresearch> how do i check?
<geirha> ''groups''
<geirha> lists the groups you are a member of
<acresearch> geirha: acresearch adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<geirha> ok, so you have write access. Then perhaps the cd/dvd you're trying to write to isn't empty..?
<acresearch> geirha: so i think yes i am part of the cdrom group from this printout, right?
<geirha> you are
<acresearch> geirha: it is a new DVD+R 4.7GB
<geirha> and your drive supports DVD+R?
<acresearch> geirha: let me check  i have a 2011 mackbook pro
<BluesKaj> hateball, I suspect robozi has an optimus hybrid gpu system, and I'm pretty sure that's the problem
<BluesKaj> acresearch, sudo adduser yourusername cdrom
<acresearch> geirha: from the apple forums yes my macbook supports DVD+R
<robozi> Blueskaj, did not work Hhh https://imgur.com/gallery/ILkzK
<geirha> acresearch: Not sure then. Are you sure there's no chance you coasted that disc by a previous failed attempt? Would have to see the full output to get some clue as to what is wrong.
<BluesKaj> robozi, what didn't work? use pastebin for text not imgur
<acresearch> geirha: i used 3 new DVDs  all failed
<cremansor12> Hola! anyone good with troubleshooting GRUB? I cannot get Ubuntu to install for the life of me - Have documented my error here
<cremansor12> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7jxyyj/ubuntu_wont_install_for_the_life_of_it_out_of/?st=jb7z7of5&sh=630e5b7c
<geirha> robozi: bumblebee, you left out the m
<acresearch> geirha: i'll paste the command and the error output   1 moment
<acresearch> geirha: http://paste.debian.net/1000854/
<BluesKaj> odd that url robozi posted didn't load at first...
<cremansor12> guess ill wait my turn....
<robozi> Blueskah, I am writing u from mobile and i the commands are being run in the pc that i ambtrying to fix. So pastebin wont work
<neure> hi
<cremansor12> damn robozi a hero
<neure> i got logitech g pro keyboard, which is tenkeyless
<neure> how do i change my keyboard to that?
<BluesKaj> !tab | robozi
<ubottu> robozi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cremansor12> So, anyone good with understanding the GRUB loader?
<hateball> robozi, BluesKaj bumblebee is deprecated
<BluesKaj> cremansor12, is ubuntu the only linux OS on your pc ?
<hateball> robozi: you can do this: sudo apt install nvidia-prime
<geirha> acresearch: does the dvd+r disk support the 8x speed growisofs is attempting?
<cremansor12> Yes, i had Windows 10 installed on it before but attempted to remove it and install Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hateball, it was resurrected a yr or 2 ago
<hateball> robozi: then you tell your system to use nvidia in X with: sudo prime-select nvidia
<hateball> robozi: and then things should "just work"
<hateball> BluesKaj: oh
<cremansor12> BluesKaj: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7jxyyj/ubuntu_wont_install_for_the_life_of_it_out_of/?st=jb7z7of5&sh=630e5b7c
<cremansor12> this is my detailed post
<neure> several of my keys are not working :(
<hateball> BluesKaj, robozi at any rate nvidia-prime should work properly
<acresearch> geirha: supports 16x speed
<BluesKaj> cremansor12, post urls containing other urls isn't good practice if you need help. just tell us what's happening or not happening
<cremansor12> That reddit post contained everything but here we go
<cremansor12> Im trying to intall Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and its not working, its failing on the GRUB installer part
<BluesKaj> hateball, yes nvidia-prime should be installed bt default afaik
<cremansor12> The Reddit thread contains a screenshot of the error
<monkwitdafunk> hello, how can i copy a dvd and still maintain its integrity check?
<cremansor12> I tried BootRepair but it failed to work for me. The Reddit thread contains the logs of before & after repair
<cremansor12> BluesKaj
<monkwitdafunk> cremansor12: have you tried sanitizing your disk before installing?
<cremansor12> i do not think so, I did just format it via the Disks program
<cremansor12> but how would i sanitize it?
<monkwitdafunk> i make it a standard practise to wipe before installing
<monkwitdafunk> you can use daricks boot and nuke, killdisk or badblocks
<cremansor12> is it a command line?
<monkwitdafunk> i like badblocks, you get it in knoppix
<cremansor12> this guide would be good?
<cremansor12> http://tech.chandrahasa.com/2013/06/09/ubuntu-check-disk-for-bad-blocks-and-errors/
<monkwitdafunk> badblocks is shell scripting. either way, you would use a self contained operating system
<monkwitdafunk> -w option
<monkwitdafunk> you just have to figure out the correct syntax
<robozi> Hatebal
<robozi> Blueskaj
<monkwitdafunk> just download dban.org
<robozi> Did what u said and it disnt work
<geirha> acresearch: Hm. I don't know then. Sounds like it might be a bug with the driver or growisofs
<cremansor12> This is what I get from Disks: https://i.imgur.com/73p8fIp.png
<cremansor12> so basically i should type "sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb1" ?
<acresearch> geirha: any idea what is wrong?
<monkwitdafunk> badblocks -w /dev/sdb1
<cremansor12> kk
<cremansor12> says now it is checking for bad blocks
<cremansor12> guess i have to wait
<monkwitdafunk> it should work even if you have a RAID card. dban doesnt work with RAID card. killdisk works w/ RAID
<cremansor12> how long is the process usually
<monkwitdafunk> its just one pass. read the man pages. it permanently erases data
<acresearch> geirha:  sorry ubuntu randly cuts off the wifi and i have to restart it.    what could be the problem with burining the DVD?
<geirha> acresearch: if it is a driver bug or growisofs bug, that's way out of my league
<monkwitdafunk> i like k3b for burning iso
<akik> badblocks -w does 4 passes
<monkwitdafunk> i got a question, how can i access my androids memory on ubuntu?
<acresearch> geirha: this is too much, i can't use ubuntu for anything anymore, not even burn a DVD, i will have to migrate to manjaro i am sorry to say, thanks for your time
<monkwitdafunk> does it really do 4 passes?
<BluesKaj> robozi, try installing nvidia-prime, it should be installed but it's worth a try
<monkwitdafunk> im getting ready to install nvidia graphics eh. i have to look through my notes on the runlevel
<monkwitdafunk> i cut my dsl connection. i just have lte wireless
<monkwitdafunk> idk how to access my androids memory. i did it before
<monkwitdafunk> weird
<robozi> Blueskaj, Fdhg https://imgur.com/gallery/c5fyo
<monkwitdafunk> nvidia certified drivers is the way to go
<monkwitdafunk> the repository makes it easy however
<BluesKaj> itro that's you bumblebee install and it's spelled incorrectly, anyway I'm not sure it will work
<BluesKaj> robozi,^
<marcisb> How i can uninstall some software from linux like gitlab?
<c2tarun> marcisb: how did you install it?
<robozi> Yeah in the bumblebee i corrwcted the command
<monkwitdafunk> did you install from repository
<c2tarun> marcisb: BTW, try apt-get remove --purge gitlab
<robozi> And the install went ok
<monkwitdafunk> i got a question... if i compile from source, i would still have to uninstall the older version if i want to upgrade to a newer version of the program right?
<BluesKaj> robozi, ok here's the rest of it, follow these instructions after the bumblebee part, https://askubuntu.com/questions/452556/how-to-set-up-nvidia-optimus-bumblebee-in-14-04
<monkwitdafunk> hey. i got a book on LXC eh. ubuntu supports LXC. if i cant run LXC, im going to migrate to one of the BSD distros
<marcisb> Package 'gitlab' is not installed, so not removed
<marcisb> How i can list all packages
<marcisb> ?
<monkwitdafunk> if you use a desktop enviroment, i would try synaptic. im not sure if thats the best answer
<monkwitdafunk> command line is king right
<monkwitdafunk> okay. bye #ubuntu. when im back, i should have read some of the LXC book i got
<pavlos> monkwitdafunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<billygoat> when looking at memory usage, why does VIRT differ from RES in zero swap is used? It was my understanding that RES was all memory usage for a process in ram, and VIRT included things like swap. So if I currently have zero swapped used shouldn't the two be the same?
<marcisb> Which is best pdf reader in ubuntu?
<bunnypuncher> billygoat linux shares code between processes
<bunnypuncher> also it compresses pages as needed
<bunnypuncher> allocation also happens on an as needed basis based on 1 of 6 algorithms
<bunnypuncher> which would account for the difference (i maybe forget something also)
<TrentP> odd that /usr/bin/lxcfs was pegging the cpu on my $5 DO droplet, with a really high load avg.....restarting the three LXD containers seemed to solve the problem though
<arora> anyone plays cut the rope here, how do you open a new box?
<marcisb> How i can configure to see password length when type in sudo in terminal?
<alkisg> marcisb: https://www.howtogeek.com/194010/how-to-make-password-asterisks-visible-in-the-terminal-window-in-linux/
<happyhippo> the emojis on firefox are black and white, why's that ?
<happyhippo> Ubuntu 16.04 Firefox 57
<happyhippo> exactly this problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/808946/emojione-color-font-doesnt-replace-black-and-white-emoji-font-in-firefox-or-chr
<happyhippo> but the provided solution there doesn't work anymore
<TaZeR> probably wanna remove the ubuntu customizations from firefox if there installed
<happyhippo> nevermind installing the .deb worked for some reason
<happyhippo> I don't like the font, but at least I have emojis now
<happyhippo> what's the best font with FF ?
<jackdripper> i had copied my external HDD to my laptop..after few days i copied my mobile phone also..thereafter i downloaded some files from internet...All have some same files...like mypic.jpg...how to trace and delete duplicate
<ducasse> jackdripper: try 'fdupes'
<jackdripper> ok i try that and report back...thanks
<slimetrap> anyone have experience with redshift breaking in ubuntu 17
<lordcirth_work> slimetrap, I use redshift.  Breaking how?
<leftyfb> slimetrap: which ubuntu 17?
<rek> hi why in ubuntu 16.04  the network interface name changes if i reboot the system then what i wrote in /etc/network/interfaces is wrong.... or sometimes it happens... i reboot the machine and i can't ping anything  in ifconfig i see my interface is up and configure correctly... and for example if i try to edit /etc/network/interfaces and i issue a ntworking restart the old ip stay there and doesn't change....
<bunnypuncher> Ubuntu uses NetworkManager you should not edit interfaces directly
<rek> bunnypuncher interfaces file is god... nm is something else added... also i'm not running gnome
<rek> nm-applet is not running
<bunnypuncher> ok just try typing:   nmcli g
<rek> what?
<bunnypuncher> nmcli is the network manager commandline
<bunnypuncher> if your not using you won't have the command or won't give info
<bunnypuncher> I'm not talking about the applet I'm talking about the system service
<rek> bunnypuncher, i see in my 14.04 returning eth0 not managed and i'm using it... networkfuncionality is disabled ifact i set my ip manually here but there i don't even have gnome and nm-applet running..but it's too late since i cannot access the machine remotely now...
<bunnypuncher> did you disable the network-manager service ?  if so then interfaces might be god like you said
<rek> i don't think network-manager service is running if you don't use gnome
<rek> is this right?
<bunnypuncher> no it is part of systemd
<bunnypuncher> nothing to do with what ever DM you use in X
<BluesKaj> nm is default afaik
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: NM isn't part of systemd, but it is a system service
<bunnypuncher> right of course managed by systemd
<TJ-> rek:  how does the network interface name change? give us an example? Because in 16.04 I think you've hit the "predictable  device naming" change
<BluesKaj> like eth0becoans enpos4 or some such
<rek> what do you mean by predictable device naming?  ... for example enps0 to enps1 then i edit it again to have network connection then i reboot and it was again enps0 for example
<BluesKaj> enps0  is the new eth0
<TJ-> rek: That's P.D.N. - it describes where the interface is in the hardware
<BluesKaj> rek,^
<TJ-> rek: so if it's changing from enpXsY to enpXsY that suggests the a multi-interface device, or a virtual machine. Is this in a virtual machine or on bare hardware?
<TJ-> oops, enpXsY to enpYsZ :)
<rek> in another installation i had 2 nic...and switching on again the server i saw my network interface was up and configured but i wasn't able to ping... i  moved the cat5 cable  plugging it into the other nic and i got the connection...then i experienced a powerloss i had nomore time so i let the server reboot...and it was up and everything but i'm pretty sure it happened the same damn thing...
<rek> bare hardware TJ-
<bunnypuncher> the proper way to change this is nmcli just read the man page if you don't believe me
<rek> sorry P.D.N.  ? let me look it up...
<TJ-> rek: OK, so in the normal course of events, when a PCI network adapter is found it will be named  enpX (where X is the PCI bus ID), and each port on the device will be numbered starting s0, s1, s2, etc, so you end up with an interface named enpXs0, enpXs1 etc.
<rek> i only had 1 interface... in the server i have 2-3 interfaces
<TJ-> rek: if different interfaces are getting the same s0 on different boots then something in the kernel driver is mis-reporting the hardware location of the port. The P.D.N. (Predictable Device Naming) is generated from that info sent from the kernel to udev.
<TJ-> rek: this won't help solve the apparent issue but it's the doc on naming: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<TJ-> rek:  the summary is, this is designed to *prevent* names changing across reboots, so something weird is going on if you've a system having this happen
<rek> very interesting...also i may use nmcli as bunnypuncher told me... to not let nm control my interface
<TJ-> rek: by default NM will NOT manage an interface it finds in /etc/network/interfaces
<Zythyr> Question about encryption. I want to have a personal home websever. My conern is situation where the servere/HDD gets stolen by a theif. I can resolve this by using Encrypted Home in Ubuntu. But the issue is that if I remote reboot PC the I would have to physically login to server or else the websever or other compontents won't start. Is there an alternate approach to having encrytion without
<Zythyr> having to physcially login to allow the websever to start?
<rek> ah as i was expecting...so something strange is going on
<TJ-> rek: it depends on /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf having a "[ifupdown]" section with "managed=false"
<rek> what if that is present on the config?
<TJ-> Zythyr: use Full Disk Encryption instead, to encrypt a block device (which could be a file mounted using loopdev), then it only needs to be fed the passphrase at start-up which can be done using an ssh script or similar
<TJ-> rek: if that is present NM will NOT manage interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<rek> good to know it thanks they much... and you confirm even if i'm not launching gnome... networkmanager is alive...
<rek> i know if you don't use nm-applet it's like you're not managing your interfaces...for example in fluxbox like me
<TJ-> rek: it is a system service. nm-applet/nmcli/nmtui are just user clients that connect to the NM service control socket
<rek> something strenage is happening yes... but it's not the first time... and not the first installation...
<TJ-> rek: the installation of nm-applet has no bearing on NM service itself
<rek> running nm-applet you can manage your interfaces...
<bunnypuncher> TJ- are you sure NM doesn't manage interface if the are just in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TJ-> rek:  yes, but you can also do that without a GUI using nmtui or nmcli
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: Yes, when "managed=false"
<rek> TJ-, do you know any service a default 16.04 lts installation is running in order to ...wait.. i can't even my remote server probably it doesn't even have an ip....i must go there...
<Zythyr> TJ- Thanks, let me read up on full disk encryption
<bunnypuncher> ah ok I knew there was a required setting
<TJ-> See "man NetworkManager.conf" and the "ifupdown" section
<TJ-> Zythyr: you'd use cryptsetup to create a LUKS-based dm-crypt block device
<bunnypuncher> nmcli isn't too bad once you know about it
<Zythyr> ok i'll look into that also. sorry i just need to read move to understand eveyrthing
<TJ-> Zythyr: just realise that although it's called "Full Disk" it really should be correctly named "Block Device" encryption, since the entire physical 'disk' does not need to be encrypted
<rek> so sad
<Zythyr> okay
<TJ-> rek: so what is the situation now? You're remote from the server and you have lost connectivity?
<rek> yes i'l go there next week... i was trying to do something on the local network but....i don't see my ip i set on interfaces..... on the local network
<nunnsby> Hey all, any way to start budgie-desktop with admin permissions? Running budgie-desktop on server via xrdp. But when it starts, the user can't update any settings that require admin priviledges. Any idea?
<TJ-> rek: it sounds more likely the config is fine but when you switched the port the patch lead is plugged into it broke it
<rek> TJ-, broke what?
<TJ-> rek: broke the connection, apparently :)
<Thedarkb> I want to turn up my mouse sensitivity higher than the maximum.
<Thedarkb> My trackpoint is giving me carpal tunnel.
<rek> TJ-, when i changed hole i got connection then i had a powerloss and booted again
<TJ-> rek: you'll have to let us know what the solution turns out to be.
<rek> i know
<rek> just sad i can't be there
<rek> TJ-, imagine if i found it booted and the interface is up but i cannot just ping and stuff like that -.-
<jer> Thedarkb, how about this novel idea... every hour or so, take a 5 minute to 15 minute break where you move your wirsts, elbows, and shoulders a bit for a couple minutes
<TJ-> rek:  I can imagine lots of things :) I prefer having facts and evidence though
<rek> me too
<Thedarkb> I do.
<jer> Thedarkb, seriously, being smart about how much contiguous time you spend in front of a keyboard/mouse/trackpad is important
<Thedarkb> It's a TrackPoint and I have to exert a fair bit of force to get it to move quickly.
<Thedarkb> I just want to turn up the acceleration.
<pkhaxorz> hey
<pkhaxorz> so I'm using gnome 3
<pkhaxorz> and my icon theme reset to default
<pkhaxorz> even though gnometweak still says I'm using the one that I had set
<Thedarkb> So can anyone tell me how to turn up the sensitivity and not give me advice about my usage habits.
<Thedarkb> To the OS it looks like a ps/2 mouse.
<ash_work> any recommendations for a chat client? Chatzilla doesn't work with the new version of Firefox
<TJ-> rek: So you don't have network KVM, drac, ilo, ipmi or whatever?
<leftyfb> ash_work: apt-cache search irc |grep client
<leftyfb> ash_work: or also apt-cache search "chat client"
<oerheks> Thedarkb, with xinput/xprob ? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/90572/how-can-i-set-mouse-sensitivity-not-just-mouse-acceleration
<Thedarkb> It doesn't seem to have an effect.
<oerheks> or write a xorg.conf, the old way
<Thedarkb> Can I just alter the one that's already there?
<oerheks> Thedarkb, i cannot find such config file, this page maybe a help too http://www.pontikis.net/blog/fix-mouse-sensitivity-ubuntu
<Thedarkb> thanks
<oerheks> maybe there is, someone else knows that answer?
<Levin^> hi there
<Levin^> I'm accessing my website via SFTP
<Levin^> I mean, SSH
<Levin^> but I need to edit what www-data can do on FTP
<Levin^> it's because that user can do much, like move folders inside
<Levin^> other folders
<Levin^> I mean, cannot do much
<Levin^> how do I do that?
<oerheks> Levin^, does your ssh user have sufficient rights to do so? ssh as root is disabled by default, iirc
<Levin^> you mean www-data? it doesn't look like, and I don't know how to grant such permission
<Levin^> the user I use to log in hav sudo access
<Bashing-om> robozi: Back :) .. What now is the status ?
<oerheks> Levin^, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config serverside, and set PermitRootLogin yes
<robozi> Bashing-om thanks for coming. All day have tried to solve the issue
<robozi> No success yet
<robozi> But i managed to login in the virtual terminal
<robozi> I was using the wrong username
<Levin^> oerheks: just that?
<Bashing-om> robozi: And .. what results when attempting to activate the recovery console from the grub boot menu ?
<oerheks> Levin^, and restart the ssh service after that, yes
<robozi> No success
<ppf> anyone ever set up a docking station?
<robozi> The problem persists
<ppf> how do i detect docking/undocking events?
<Bashing-om> robozi: Help me to help you . " the problem persists" tells me nothing of what is . what results in recovery ?
<cremansor12> Hey, I ran badblocks -w /dev/sdb1 and its running for the last 4-5 hours
<cremansor12> I stopped it and this was the commandline: https://pastebin.com/raw/XV6UBHs2
<cremansor12> Is it time to change the hard drive?
<robozi> Bashing-om i have tried to install the nvidia driver and the bumblebee
<cremansor12> anyone know?
<robozi> Ibthink thahlt everything went ok
<robozi> But i contonue not to be able to login in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> robozi: that is fruitless as "you" do not have access to the desktop . once more I ask . what results in recovery ?
<cremansor12> I guess no one knows?
<robozi> https://youtu.be/SNm4JNo5-gs
<robozi> That is the problem
<robozi> But what is the recovery?
<robozi> What i have to do there?
<Bashing-om> robozi: IF and only IF you have access to the system via the recovery console we can continue on my thought process . Now what results when you activate the recovery console ?
<robozi> Bashing-om, nothing special. It is like a terminal
<robozi> Where i can run any command
<Bashing-om> robozi: Now we can make a bit of progress ! .. ok at the 'root' terminal from recovery; what results with the command ; ' mount -o remount,rw / ' (Note there is no space after the comma.). If this is good, then we change your password and then maybe "you" can access your desktop .
<tomreyn> also note that 4 character passwords are not safe against anything.
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: +10 :)
<robozi> Bashing-om, Vgyd https://imgur.com/gallery/wk1bU
<Bashing-om> robozi: You have sooo confused me ! that is a normal terminal prompt -- do you have normal access to your sytem at terminal ?
<robozi> Bashing-om. No. It is from the virtual terminal. From the unity login gui interface when i click ctrl+alt+f1
<Bashing-om> robozi: THAT! is what i asked of you several hours in the past - that you advose that you can not get past the login screen . Run in this terminal ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com ' and pass back the resulting link . I do want to see this as text NOT as an image .
<alkisg> nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> alkisg: robozi ^^ . :)
<robozi> Bashing-om, termbin.com/dq91
<Bashing-om> robozi: Doing well . ok -bad " *-display UNCLAIMED >>  product: 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller " . begs the question, is the Intel graphic's set turned off in bios ?
<robozi> Bashing-om, i dont think so. Never have done that in bios
<ioria> robozi, secure boot enabled ?
<robozi> ioria, i dont remember. Let me check
<ioria> robozi, btw, secure boot should be relevant for nvidia, not for intel  :(
<robozi> I have the uefi disabled
<Bashing-om> robozi: K; This might get beyond my experience with Intel - but we will struggle on . Next is to see what us up with nvidia and the GPU manager . show me ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* | nc termbin.com 9999 ; cat /var/log/gpu-manager | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . see where we go from here .
<robozi> I think that is what u call with secure boot
<ioria> robozi, not really
<ioria> ioria, ^ Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ioria: Checked ( earlier) .. and booting bios rather then EFI - robozi : secure boot is relevant ! Make sure it is disabled .
<ioria> robozi, what ubuntu version and what kernel ?
<robozi> Termbin.com/871q
<ioria> robozi, bumblebee?
<alkisg> 3.2.1-93~trustyppa1 ? trusty?
<ioria> robozi, ok, lets' purge it all
<alkisg> I haven't read the chat, but for driver issues, do use a recent kernel :D
<robozi> Ioria, yes. Tried today in my own and with the help from the others to solve my issue
<ioria> robozi, what ubuntu version and what kernel ?
<ioria> robozi,  cat /etc/issue ; uname -r
<robozi> Ubuntu 14.04 lts kernel 3.16.0-17-generic
<ioria> pleaseeeeeeeee
<ioria> robozi, you can't use that
<ioria> robozi, that's the utopic hwe
<ioria> robozi, it's not supported anymore
<ioria> robozi, why did you do that ?
<robozi> Found some tutorials in the internet
<ioria> no way
<alkisg> I think at the 14.04 cycle, the hwe stack didn't automatically move to the next stack, so if he had installed 14.04.2, he'd have that...
<alkisg> In 16.04 the plan changed and it automatically upgrades
<ioria> no, rolling hwe on trusty
<ioria> robozi, if you really want to stick with trusty, you need 1) upgrade with the xenial hwe 2) roll back to .3.13
<robozi> How do i do that?
<ioria> robozi, sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<robozi> I just want to solve my problem. No matter how it will be
<alkisg> If it's rolling, wouldn't apt-get dist-upgrade do that?
<ioria> alkisg, no rolling hwe on trusty  (without the coma)
<Bashing-om> robozi: ioria: check/verify that we have operational head room to install additional kernels - ' df -h ' . ( one thing at a time, here )
<alkisg> Haha, what I said then :D
<ioria> lol
<robozi> termbin.com/5fru
<alkisg> We have an ancient greek saying about this, it would translate to something like "you'll go to war and return not die there", and they'd put the comma either before or after the "not" :D
<ioria> robozi, may i ask you why trusty + utopic  ? the last kernel for that is .77
<Bashing-om> robozi: We have the overhead to continue :)
<robozi> As i said. I have tried some tutorials and that is why i have that
<robozi> Ok. Lets do it
<ioria> alkisg, Ήξεις αφήξεις ουκ εν τω πολέμω
<alkisg> θνήξεις, exactly :D
<ioria> alkisg, classic school :þ
<ioria> robozi, in few words: you need to upgrade your distro
<alkisg> It's what the oracle was telling the warriors. Nah, I mostly avoided those classes as much as I could :D
<robozi> Ok. Lets do it
<robozi> But how?
<ioria> robozi, did you read what i posted you ?
<ioria> robozi, 1) install xenial hwe 2)  why trusty in 2017 (almost 2018) ?
<robozi> Ok. But hace my ssd suficient space for a new kernel?
<robozi> Have*
<ioria> robozi, i guess so, but it's not the most relevant question
<robozi> ioria, termbin.xom/ckln
<robozi> Sorry for the typo. Writing from the phone
<ioria> got nothing
<Bashing-om> robozi: ^^ give us the full URL - please .
<robozi> Http://termbin.com/ckln
<ppf> so, it looks like there is nothing specific happening when i attach the laptop into the docking station
<ppf> except a new usb connection popping up
<ppf> so it seems they implemented the docking via USB
<ppf> so i can detect that through udev, but what then? the information kinda needs to go into my user's environment. can i send a dbus message from udev?
<robozi> Bashing-om
<robozi> ioria
<Bashing-om> robozi: I see. awaiting ioria's conclusion of his thoughts .
<ioria> robozi, i don't know what you did before, the xenial hwe stack upgrade precess works... so i'd start purge nvidia* and bumblebee*
<robozi> Ok. Give me the commands to purge them
<ioria> robozi,  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*  bumblebee+
<ioria> bumblebee*
<ioria> robozi,  and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ioria> maybe multiarch
<ioria> robozi,  try this : sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial
<ioria>   xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial
<ioria>   xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial
<ioria>   libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial
<ioria>   libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-xenial:i386
<ioria> robozi,  Multiarch Desktop has a different command
<robozi> Cannot remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf. it says no such file or directory
<ioria> ok
<ioria> robozi,  copy and paste from here Multiarch Desktop section : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Daekdroom> Hello, I'm installing an additional SSD for my Ubuntu PC. Which partition table type should I use?
<HcsOmot> hi. i was having some trouble with soundcard a while back, so before resorting to completly reinstalling both oses (dualboot win10&mint18.1) i've decided to try fixing it by installing a newer version of kernel. this actually fixed my sound issues (no sound in both linux and windows, no sound cards detected in either os).
<mindefragmentati> test msg to check if I have changed nick, pay no attention
<HcsOmot> now i've got two new problems: after doing dist-upgrade, i got the following warnings:
<HcsOmot> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915
<HcsOmot> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin for module i915
<HcsOmot> I searched around online for what it means, from what i've gathered, it has something to do with graphics card firmware. could someone explain a bit what should I do about it, and what it really means?
<TJ-> HcsOmot: From update-initramfs -u ...?
<lordcirth_work> HcsOmot, i915 is Intel integrated graphics.  Are you using that?
<HcsOmot> yes, i've got an asus laptop, with integrated intel graphics
<TJ-> HcsOmot: often it's not a problem; it happens when the kernel modules declare all the firmware file versions they support, and some of those aren't supplied in the current "linux-firmware" package. USually it isn't a problem unless its about very recent hardware
<HcsOmot> TJ-: lordcirth_work: well, the laptop is asus ux410uak, i believe it's a 2017model, if that's important at all?
<HcsOmot> so, the other problem i'm having is when i tried installing virtualbox, i got the following: Building only for 4.14.0-041400-lowlatency
<HcsOmot> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<HcsOmot> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<TJ-> HcsOmot: is the "linux-firmware" package up to date? I'd assume so. As long as the i915 driver is working it's fine.
<TJ-> HcsOmot: that is caused by the linux-headers-<Version> package not being installed
<HcsOmot> TJ-: when i was installing the new kernel (it was actually my first time doing that), i ran sudo dpkg-i in a directory where i had these: linux-headers-4.14.0-041400_4.14.0-041400.201711122031_all.deb            linux-image-4.14.0-041400-lowlatency_4.14.0-041400.201711122031_amd64.deb
<HcsOmot> linux-headers-4.14.0-041400-generic_4.14.0-041400.201711122031_amd64.deb
<HcsOmot> after which i've updaged grub
<HcsOmot> also, i just did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-4.14.0-041400 and -generic, apt says they're both the latest version
<TJ-> HcsOmot: if you "cd /directory/with/deb/packages/in/" then to install *ALL* the .debs at once do "sudo dpkg -Ri ."
<TJ-> HcsOmot: sounds like you've already covered it with 'apt-get' by now though
<robozi> ioria
<robozi> Bashing-om
<HcsOmot> ok, so how do i fix the missing kernel sources issue while trying to install virtualbox
<robozi> http://termbin.com/0mlu
<Bashing-om> robozi: look'n .
<robozi> This is from (ioria) robozi,  copy and paste from here Multiarch Desktop section : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> HcsOmot: that's the linux-headers packages... contains the source header-files (*.h) required to build out-of-tree kernel modules from source
<TJ-> HcsOmot: if however, the currently running kernel is a different version, then you'll need to specify the kernel version to build against. Are you using "dkms" to build the module?
<ppf> so ... sending from udev to dbus, any suggestion how to do this?
<HcsOmot> TJ-: i appreciate the effort, but i really don't know what most of that means... :( how do I find out if i'm using dkms? while trying to install virtualbox, this is part of the output: Loading new virtualbox-5.0.40 DKMS files...
<ylwghst> VirtualBox doesn't work with 4.14 yet
<TJ-> VirtualBox 5.2.2 does
<ylwghst> HcsOmot: then you should install 5.2.2
<HcsOmot> ok, i'll give it a try
<TJ-> HcsOmot: OK, Dynamic Kernel Module Support, a way for an out-of-tree module to be built and installed/removed into a system.
<HcsOmot> TJ-: any good noob friendly resources that try to explain what that means? sorry - i really do appreciate the effort, and believe me - i do want to learn these things.
<EldritchGuard> I need help I have no sound coming from my computer
<EldritchGuard> it says no device (this is a laptop)
<EldritchGuard> I updated it recently (ubuntu 16.04 lts)
<EldritchGuard> and it stopped working
<Shibe> guys do the libsdl2 that are in the ubuntu repository support wayland?
<EldritchGuard> I tried purging Pulseaudio and alsa to no avail I need help
<TJ-> HcsOmot: almost all kernel 'drivers' (modules) are part of the mainline Linux kernel. A few are not, and are called "out-of-(source)-tree", and have to be built from source-code against the kernel's include headers (those *.h files). The DKMS was developed to provide a single service for automating the build/install process of those modules.
<Bashing-om> robozi: Has the system returned to a prompt yet ?
<HcsOmot> TJ-: that's actually clear to me now. also - if i'm downloading virtualbox deb package from web, which one am i supposed to use, since i'm using a kernel that's newer than what my distro originally shipped with?
<robozi> Bashing-om, well i am not able to run that command
<TJ-> HcsOmot: the VB 5.2.2 contains the fixed kernel module that works with kernel 4.14
<HcsOmot> EldritchGuard: i had exact same problem about a month ago. trying to deal with the aftermath of fixing it right now.
<ylwghst> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.2/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.2-119230~Ubuntu~zesty_amd64.deb
<robozi> Prompt means the terminal not doing anything?
<EldritchGuard> why what happened HcsOmot ?
<HcsOmot> TJ- ylwghst ok, so i should be ok going with 17.04?
<TJ-> HcsOmot: Yes
<ylwghst> I haven't tried 5.2.2 yet but 5.0.4 is not updated for 4.14 kernel yet, if 5.2.2 is updated then just sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-5.2_5.2.2-119230~Ubuntu~zesty_amd64.deb
<Bashing-om> robozi: MY prompt " sysop@x1604:~$ " awaiting the next command . What was the last command that you ran ?
<TJ-> ylwghst: it was release 4 days ago
<HcsOmot> EldritchGuard: don't know, sound stopped working after update. couldn't fix it. tried purging pulseaudio and alsa, didn't work. even stoped working in windows10(dual boot machine).
<HcsOmot> EldritchGuard: i installed a new kernel, setup grub, rebooted, everything worked like a charm. even fixed some powermanager issues i was having.
<ylwghst> TJ-: i see
<HcsOmot> EldritchGuard: but i ran into some other issues with graphics and virtualbox, so i'm trying to sort these out now
<TJ-> HcsOmot: that sounds like an ACPI issue, can happen especially with battery powered devices that are never really powered off (often the 5V standby is maintained)
<HcsOmot> could be. i can't take out the battery from my laptop, and was putting it into sleep for a while, without fully shutting down
<HcsOmot> ok, so dpkg complains about unmet dependencies. is there a way to download them automatically while trying to install, or do I have to do it manually (running apt-get install <everything dpkg said was missing)
<TJ-> HcsOmot: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<robozi> Bashing-om https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLF83R1Lcp_MLtRsCg
<robozi> Imgur is not working
<robozi> :(
<HcsOmot> TJ-: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<HcsOmot>   virtualbox-5.2
<HcsOmot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TJ-> HcsOmot: Hmmm!
<TJ-> HcsOmot: which dependencies does dpkg complain about? including versions
<HcsOmot> TJ-: output of dpkg -i for virtualbox dpkg: error processing package virtualbox-5.2 (--install):
<HcsOmot>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<HcsOmot> TJ-: quite a few, actually
<HcsOmot> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of virtualbox-5.2:
<HcsOmot>  virtualbox-5.2 depends on libpng16-16 (>= 1.6.2-1); however:
<HcsOmot>   Package libpng16-16 is not installed.
<HcsOmot>  virtualbox-5.2 depends on libqt5core5a (>= 5.7.0); however:
<HcsOmot>   Version of libqt5core5a:amd64 on system is 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5.
<Bashing-om> robozi: try as ' sudo apt-get install --install-recommends <package> ' .
<TJ-> !paste | HcsOmot
<ubottu> HcsOmot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HcsOmot> yeah, sorry :/
<TJ-> HcsOmot: OK, didn't you say this is Ubuntu 17.10? and you downloaded virtualbox-5.2_5.2.2-119230~Ubuntu~zesty_amd64.deb
<HcsOmot> no, it's 16.04 and I installed kernel 4.14 because I was having trouble with soundcard. after new kernel everything got fixed. except things that broke :/
<TJ-> in which case the package ylwghst pointed you to was for the wrong release; you need this one: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.2/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.2-119230~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb   for Xenial/16.04
<TJ-> HcsOmot: so remove the package you just installed with "sudo apt-get -f install" then you can install the correct package
<HcsOmot> TJ-: apt-get -f install didn't install anything, just tried to remove the unconfigured virtualbox i tried installing with dpkg -i. i aborted the apt-get -f
<HcsOmot> TJ-: couldn't i just install manually whatever is missing?
<TJ-> HcsOmot: I'm not impressed by Oracle's download service. Not over HTTPS and they haven't GPG signed the file hashes so they could be tampered with.
<TJ-> HcsOmot: nothing is missing - you've installed a package for 17.10, rather than for 16.04
<robozi> Bashing-om, https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLICtpac7vZPAYmpfg
<HcsOmot> TJ-: yeah, but we were talking about virtualbox 5.2.2 support for 4.14 kernel. and i'm running mint18.1 which is like ubuntu 16.04, only not with standard kernel, but rather with 4.14. not sure if you see my confusion here?
<Bashing-om> !info libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial (source: mesa-lts-xenial): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.0-1ubuntu2~trusty2 (trusty), package size 119 kB, installed size 532 kB
<TJ-> HcsOmot: no confusion on versions, but we don't support Mint here
<Bashing-om> robozi: typo ... see the above for the name as " libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial " .
<HcsOmot> TJ-: ok, i now this is ubuntu channel, but the reason for *my* confusion is the following: if i'm using kernel 4.14, and ubuntu 16.04 by default uses 4.4, am I supposed to install virtualbox for 17.04/10 or 16.04?
<TJ-> HcsOmot: for 16.04. That defines all the library versions supported. The kernel interface remains backward compatible in newer releases, unlike in many libraries
<_geoff> Hi I have a cronjob that was running as root
<_geoff> it was removed using `crontab -e` and just deleting the line and saving
<_geoff> but the process is still running on the same schedule and i am losing mymind
<marijuana> pkill -HUP cron
<marijuana> or whatever your crond name is
<_geoff> okay
<robozi> Bashing-om, finnally i have been able to run that latest command that ioaria sent me
<robozi> Kernel now is 3.16.0-77-generic
<robozi> Ubuntu 14.04.5 lts
<Bashing-om> robozi: I am considering if it is time to reboot and see what we have .
<Bashing-om> robozi: Let's test the waters . what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' ?
<bunnypuncher> TCP vulnerability in Linux kernels pre 4.7: CVE-2016-5696
<robozi> Bashing-om, https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLIE4yVakVA4-Ehlaw
<robozi> That is what i get instead of the unity login screen
<TJ-> bunnypuncher: that's quite old :)
<bunnypuncher> yes but people are posting using kernel 3.x
<bunnypuncher> maybe word hasn't reached everyone
<TJ-> Sounds like the least of the problems there, at the moment :)
<Bashing-om> robozi: Well, still with no graphic's driver ? what results activating the terminal ( crl+alt+F1 _ . and also the results of my last request ?
<robozi> Ctrl+alt+f1 gvea me in the virtual terminal
<Bashing-om> robozi: Now what " sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install
<Bashing-om> "
<robozi> Running: info ..... got me in a screen on how to run some commands
<UsQUE> anyone know if its possible to do kind of differential file backup checking the files that where not backuped with previous backups and back them up with next round on different disk? can rsync do this ?
<robozi> Bashing-om, ur last command went very well
<robozi> I have run it 2 times
<robozi> Everything seems to be ok
<robozi> But no unity gui yet :(
<Zabot_> I've got a dual monitor setup on 16.04 and the second monitor works fine, but after login it goes black and only shows a cursor. Anyone have any troubleshooting ideas?
<neogeo_fsmtw> Zabot_: rusty abt multi-head x.org config but would start there
<neogeo_fsmtw> xinerama iirc
<TJ-> Zabot_: can you move widows onto it?
<TJ-> s/widows/windows/
<Bashing-om> robozi: Making good progress then . OK . ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia* | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Zabot_> I can drag windows over to the other screen, and they behave like there is a second window, but all that displays is the mouse cursor
<TJ-> Zabot_: that is rather weird - which desktop environment is it, Unity?
<Zabot_> yeah, unity. Everything is stock out of the box LTS desktop install
<neogeo_fsmtw> Zabot_: not sure which window manager is in use, maybe another wm would handle the configuration more smoothly?
<TJ-> Zabot_: what is the GPU? "lspci -nn" will help identify it
<neogeo_fsmtw> #xfce
<robozi> Bashing-om, ur command gives no output
<Zabot_> One of them is plugged into internal intel graphics, the other is plugged into a discreet 1060
<Bashing-om> robozi: No output at all is not expected . nothing back in terminal with ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia* ' ?
<robozi> Nops
<robozi> Nothing
<robozi> Null
<robozi> Nix
<Zabot_> Monitor with strange behavior is plugged into the gpu, let me try the propritary drivers
<robozi> 0 output
<neogeo_fsmtw> anyone knows now to make ufs fileystems accessible w/ fuse under ubuntu? xenial
<neogeo_fsmtw> xfce file manager. will check mount manual page
<Bashing-om> robozi: k, let's install a driver, what is the card we are working with . show ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' ?
<TJ-> Zabot_: that would cause issues
<genii> neogeo_fsmtw: I'm pretty sure all you need to do is just make sure the ufs kernel module is loaded
<genii> neogeo_fsmtw: You can do it manually with sudo modprobe ufs for a one-shot, or put it in /etc/modules for always
<neogeo_fsmtw> genii: ty; checked manual page, using ufs fstype, ufs2 ufstype. seems I can't mount it rw tho
<neogeo_fsmtw> trying to mount a ufs partition on a usb drive via a virtualbox envt on a microsoft os, will try fbsd again
<neogeo_fsmtw> ports woo
<genii> Yes, FreeBSD ports system is pretty nice
<Bashing-om> robozi: Slipped my mind . do you own the desktop ? what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<Thyriaen> i am running ubuntu 16.04 with an upgraded kernel to 14.6 on the x1 carbon 2017 - it does not shutdown properly -stuck at https://imgur.com/a/DFuHP
#ubuntu 2017-12-16
<robozi> http://termbin.com/i906
<robozi> http://termbin.com/yup5
<robozi> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-384 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384): NVIDIA binary driver - version 384.90. In component restricted, is optional. Version 384.90-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 41102 kB, installed size 166290 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> robozi: Look'n good . ' sudo apt install nvidia-384 ' . reboot and let's do see an effect .
<robozi> Bashing-om, installed and rebooted. No unity gui yet and i got to an black screen. But able to switch to virtual terminal
<Bashing-om> robozi: What desktop are we dealing with ' ls -al /usr/share/xsessions/ ' ?
<robozi> http://termbin.com/540e
<robozi> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> robozi: ' cat /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop ' .
<robozi> http://termbin.com/ww1b
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> robozi: correct to . sledge hammer approach ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ' .
<robozi> Done
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> robozi: reboot and cross fingers .
<robozi> No success
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> robozi: K; lets get some hints then . from the F1 terminal ' sudo service lightdm stop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ; sudo service lightdm start '.Looking for error reports OR Now does the display start ?
<robozi> http://termbin.com/q86v
<robozi> Bashing-om, restarted too and nothing
<Bashing-om> robozi: Hummmm .. what is on tty7 ? alt+F7 key combo .
<robozi> Bashing-om black screen
<robozi> Clicking that screen does nothing
<robozi> Just makes me unable ro continue typing in the current tab/window
<Bashing-om> robozi: When all else fails read the instructions : ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<robozi> http://termbin.com/b2vh
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> robozi: reading, I will be awhile .
<Bashing-om> robozi: X is perfectly happy happy . Will have to look elsewhere for the source of the issue . What shows ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' ; sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<robozi> http://termbin.com/d2on
<robozi> http://termbin.com/y5g7
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Leevancleef> I require /etc/resolv.conf to not exist, but something keeps generating it on every reboot. Anyone know what it is and how to stop it?
<jiqiren> Leevancleef: dhcp?
<Leevancleef> jiqiren, possibly, but I'm trying to figure out how I can safely alter its behavior
<Bashing-om> robozi: Well graphic's driver is installed, loaded and working . An issue in your user account ? what now do you see in the guest account ?
<jiqiren> Leevancleef: what's the goal of not having a resolv.conf ?
<Leevancleef> jiqiren, it's somehow blocking the functionality of dnscrypt-proxy, which I have used to replace systemd-resolved
<robozi> Bashing-on, black screen after the ubuntu logo
<Leevancleef> jiqiren, don't worry about it. The error was PEBCAK
<Leevancleef> Didn't see that resolv.conf address was slightly wrong by default
<Bashing-om> robozi: Grasping here now ' rm ~/.dmrc ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf <-  those are the folder that contain the config files for unity, compiz and gnome. if you delete them everything gets reset.
<jiqiren> Leevancleef: glad you figured it out, i've never touched dnscrypt-proxy so didn't have anything to share :)
<Leevancleef> robozi still can't boot? Is there at least a suspect yet?
<robozi> Bashing-om ~ my keboard doea not have this symbol :(
<robozi> it is a pt-pt keyboard
<quarters> hello. testdisk ruined my luks partition by forcing it to be an ntfs partition and I was trying to change it back to a lvm partition using gdisk but I get a warning about "about to write gpt data. This will overwrite existing partitions" I reckon this means that I lose everything on the disk.  If so, how can I fix the messed up partition using gdisk without nuking my entire disk?
<Bashing-om> robozi: the " ~/ " is shorthand for "your" home directory . substitue then /home/<username>/ for ~/ .
<robozi> Bashing-om https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLIG7IEa2j2My1jFSg
<robozi> The symbol is at the top and not middle
<Bashing-om> robozi: :) .. but in that last I have no idea of what pythonenvwrapper is all about :(
<robozi> Bashing-om, ran that lenghty rm cmd and restarted.  No advances
<Bashing-om> robozi: Ouch - ' sudo prime-select nvidia ' ?
<ulysses_> Hola Ubuntuers
<bemo> hola
<robozi> http://termbin.com/1cvy restardet and no progress
<robozi> Bashing-om
<ulysses_> So what's going on today?
<czr12x> hello
<Bashing-om> robozi: Again all happy there too . try ' dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ; unity --reset-icons ; setsid unity '
<robozi> Bashing-om https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLIJyR0f_sQUTDDW4Q
<robozi> The last command is locking
<Bashing-om> robozi: Beats me . I wil have to smoke on this and cogitate some more . " no display ! "
<robozi> Bashing-om ..... lol
<hosas> having problem updating apps because of "ImportError: No module named 'six'" but this package is installed already. pls I need your help -  thanks
<bonhoeffer> i'm trying to set up sftp -- getting an "authentication error" is there a good log to check
<kenrin> You could check auth,  or just use -vvv
<kenrin> /var/log/auth.log that is
<bonhoeffer> ok -- i got this log on the client: https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/85e4ea994fcdadfe36f01e40db20aecb
<kenrin> Looks like it is only setup to use an ssh key and you aren't providing one
<bonhoeffer> ok -- thanks
<bonhoeffer> I see -- i have set up passwordless access -- this is conflicting here
<dedondesta> what is the prefered way to apply iptables rules upon ubuntu start?
<hosas> I'm repeating this question because I got logged out by network failure
<bonhoeffer> i like that setting for regular ssh logins -- so i have to keep that for sftp
<bonhoeffer> i have to be consistent?
<bonhoeffer> right?
<kenrin> The way I usually set it up is allow ssh only on root user
<kenrin> That way people can still sftp
<kenrin> er,  only ssh key for root user I mean
<bonhoeffer> ok -- so i could allow for only one user to login /ssh by password
<bonhoeffer> and restrict all others
<hosas> I'm having problems updating apps because of: No module named 'six' - but the package is already installed.  thks
<kenrin> Yeah,  you can put a Match User thing into your sshd_config
<bonhoeffer> https://serverfault.com/questions/307407/ssh-allow-password-for-one-user-rest-only-allow-public-keys
<bonhoeffer> kenrin, thanks
<kenrin> hosas:  the only thing I can think of is you got multiple python versions installed and you put six on the wrong one ?
<hosas> kenrin: I installed it in both 2.7 and 3.6 - now it's stopping from updating others apps
<kenrin> Does it error if you python3 -c "import six"
<bonhoeffer> kenrin, amazing thanks
<bonhoeffer> works perfectly
<Bashing-om> robozi: ' sudo apt-get install ubuntu-session ' session-setup-script is run before a user session starts. If this command returns an error the session will not start (user is returned to a greeter).
<robozi> That was already installed
<robozi> Bashing-on
<hosas> kenrin: yes it does give me error
<Bashing-om> robozi: ' ps aux | grep -i lightdm ' is lightdm even running ?
<hosas> kenrin: it says: "ImportError: No module named 'six'"
<kenrin> I'd try installing six with pip,  or see if you got any PPAs that are messing up
<kenrin> python3 -m pip install six
<hosas> ok
<hosas> kenrin: it says: "Successfully installed six-1.11.0"
<hosas> let me try updating the apps again
<hosas> kenrin: it worked a thousand thks
<kenrin> No problem,  those multiple python versions are killer~
<Leevancleef> robozi, could it be that your installation media was corrupt/
<robozi> How do i know that?
<robozi> Leevancleef
<Leevancleef> Create another and try again
<robozi> http://termbin.com/8yk5
<robozi> Bashing-om
<robozi> Leevancleef
<Bashing-om> robozi: For sure running . any report from ' sudo restart lightdm ' ?
<robozi> The output is: lightdm start/running, process 2316
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> robozi: alt+F7 still a black screen ?
<robozi> Yeah
<fellas> i followed the instuctions to install openstack using this and it was a bloody mess how can i remove all the effects and installations from conjure-up
<fellas> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/try-openstack
<Bashing-om> robozi: ' export DISPLAY=:0 ; dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ; sudo service lightdm start ' .
<robozi> Bashing-om https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLIM09K37z5fo8Ohpg
<hiexpo> Hello all hi i created a desktop launcher this is the command and it opens a shell i want it to use roxterm how would i do that thanks sh -c "nmap;${SHELL:-bash}"
<Bashing-om> robozi: and when you executed - export DISPLAY=:0 - any sass back from the system ? as still saying there is no X11 $DISPLAY .
<robozi> Bashing-om that command gives no output as u can see in that latest image
<Bashing-om> robozi: That last does not show to me . seems it is one I have seen before maybe not the one you have in mind ?
<robozi> https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLIM09K37z5fo8Ohpg
<robozi> Bashing-om
<robozi> Uploaded the wrong image
<robozi> Sorry
<robozi> 1 minute to give the new one
<robozi> https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLINAaEk7kR1PH46KA
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Shmam> Just installed mysql-server with apt and running "mysql_secure_installation". What is the current root password? Blank doesnt work, my root password for system, and I cant think of what else to try.
<Bashing-om> robozi: IK .. but I do not understand why the system is screaming about /org/compiz/ !
<Bashing-om> robozi: ' dconf dump /org/compiz/ ' to see the Compiz settings you have .
<robozi> Bashing-om, that command gives no output
<Bashing-om> robozi: scratching my head again .
<Shmam> where is the default mysql password?
<strive> Shmam: There is none.
<Bashing-om> robozi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1166765 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1506023 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1166765 Unityshell sometimes is removed from active-plugins unity list" [High,Fix released]
<Shmam> strive: when I run "mysql_secure_installation" it prompts for root password and blank or my system root password doesnt work
<Shmam> so how do I get into it to set it up?
<Ben64> Shmam: need the mysql root password
<Shmam> the guide that I'm following says that mysql will prompt you for a password but it didn't on mine: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04#step-2-install-mysql
<Shmam> This is a fresh install on a new server
<Shmam> mine just installed as any other application would
<Ben64> it does ask you when installing mysql
<Shmam> nope
<Shmam> I just tried purgeing it and reinstalling and still nothing
<Ben64> it does. anyway to reset it https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html
<Shmam> http://paste.debian.net/1000949/
<Shmam> thats the install log
<Ben64> Shmam: what os are you on
<Shmam> Right now it's debian but I ran into the exact same problem on my ubuntu server
<Ben64> so go to #debian
<Shmam> maybe it's because the apt version is out of date?
<hggdh> also ask why a install of mysql-server also brings in mariadb
<Ben64> ask in #debian though
<hggdh> indeed. BTW, this does not seem to happen on 16.04 or Bionic
<hiexpo> Shmam, https://linode.com/docs/databases/mysql/how-to-install-mysql-on-debian-7/
<robozi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26192351/
<robozi> Bashing-mo
<robozi> Not able to cd to that directory
<robozi> And the ran of the cmd
<robozi> gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/
<Bashing-om> robozi: .. ouch . lemme look .
<Bashing-om> robozi: still look'n bit you have the 384 version vice " libglx.so.340.32 " .
<robozi> Gives me this error; https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLIPoY6TcmrkBmuhFw
<robozi> Yeah, i know about my version
<robozi> But my problem is right in the :
<robozi> cd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/
<robozi> I dont have this dirwctory
<Bashing-om> robozi: That directory is for sure required ! I do not have a clue here what to do !
<robozi> In /home i have the dolder /xorg but there is no other folder inside with extentions
<robozi> My xorg folder just has /mesa /libva and /drm
<Bashing-om> robozi: the path here starts a /usr; not your home . what returns ' ls -al /usr/lib/xorg/modules/ ' ?
<robozi> http://termbin.com/3bev
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> robozi: so far so good as it is there " drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Dez 15 22:32 extensions" . now what shows ' ls -al /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ ' ?
<robozi> Drwxr-xr-x command not found
<Bashing-om> robozi: No ..  the system IS telling you the truth that " Drwxr-xr-x ' is not found . The quote is but to show you that the path is valid .
<robozi> Ah, i see the path is valid but the command is not able to acces it
<Bashing-om> robozi: Next step in the path ... what results ' ls -al /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ '
<robozi> It says that cannot acces it, no such file or directory
<robozi> Bashing-om
<robozi> Strange
<robozi> That is strange
<Bashing-om> robozi: Ouch that blows me away . the output of ls -al /usr/lib/xorg/modules/ clearly shows the extensions directory :(
<robozi> Bashing-om, how we arw going to proceed?
<Bashing-om> robozi: Got the better of me .. missing a system directory .. re-install the operating system ?? . again make sute that /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ does not exost .
<Bashing-om> sute/sure*
<lotuspsychje> robozi: can you tell us what your end goal is with modules? what are you trying to do exactly?
<robozi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26192351/
<robozi> Lotuspsychje
<kantlivelong> any reason why nfs client isnt picking up a nested mount?
<robozi> I dont know
<lotuspsychje> robozi: i mean, what did you do to get this issue?
<robozi> Bashing-om but we checked and have seen that the extention folder exists
<robozi> Why we cant acces it?
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | kantlivelong doublecheck these steps mate
<ubottu> kantlivelong doublecheck these steps mate: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: nested mount points arent covered
<pepperbrush> hey guys, what's a good way to partition for dual booting if you have an ssd and an hdd? I was thinking just 50/50 ntfs and ext4 on each drive
<kantlivelong> redhat has an article but subscriber only - https://access.redhat.com/solutions/53354
<Takagami> Depends on the distribution and version of windows...
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | pepperbrush
<ubottu> pepperbrush: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Bashing-om> robozi: Oh my .. so confused as you do state " It says that cannot acces it, no such file or directory" . what is the trith here in respect to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ ?
<lotuspsychje> pepperbrush: with an ssd, i would surely install ubuntu single on the ssd
<Bashing-om> truth*
<pepperbrush> I don't mean getting everything to work, just ideas for splitting the drives up
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | pepperbrush can this help?
<ubottu> pepperbrush can this help?: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<pepperbrush> I was thinking of putting the OS for both on the SSD and programs on the HDD
<lotuspsychje> pepperbrush: main Os on the ssd is always good idea for speed
<pepperbrush> I'm going to put both OSes on the SSD, half and half should be fine
<robozi> Bashing-om https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLIRiWDvBPBjeF9MRA
<pepperbrush> I guess I just haven't decided how to split the HDD
<pepperbrush> maybe start out with a small ntfs partition and extend it if I want more space?
<Bashing-om> robozi: You are miss-spelling " extensions " . :(
<robozi> Ah, i can now get to that folder
<robozi> Bashing-om that is a problem when i a person knows too many languqges
<ylwghst>  /j #gnustep
<rfleming> Hello.  Quick quesiton... GDM doesn't show user accounts with UID < 1000 correct?
<Bashing-om> robozi: stepping on them what have we in the extensions directory //chasing after the launcpad hint - and getting ready to repair your damage ) . ' ls -al /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/
<robozi> https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLITGPL0inFZoK2L0w
<robozi> Why it saya me that? I have choosen the right nvidia driver numbering
<robozi> http://termbin.com/nsau
<robozi> Bashing-om
<robozi> (robozi) http://termbin.com/nsau
<robozi> Output to that extensions library
<Bashing-om> robozi: because there is no libglx.so.384 file in that directory ( and I do not really expect there to be ). we need to revert that move andf put libglx.so back .
<robozi> So, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26192351/ wont help me?
<robozi> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> robozi: "gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins" I thought might - was worth a try . the other no .
<Bashing-om> robozi: Ya need to move "libglx.so" back .
<bluewhistle> hello, what do the first the second columns of the output of lastb represent?
<OERIAS> Has anyone here used an HDMI to USB adapter on Ubuntu?
<robozi> Ok, how do o move back that file?
<robozi> But how do i move it?
<robozi> And ur latest command i have already ran
<robozi> And o got this output:
<robozi> https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqpWcyP6BllXiLIPoY6TcmrkBmuhFw
<robozi> Termbin does not work
<robozi> In this situation
<Bashing-om> robozi: ' sudo mv libglx.so.xorg libglx.so ' . while cd'd into the directory .
<Bashing-om> robozi: Yeah .. I am of the mind that compiz is not running - for some unknown reason .
<robozi> Bashing-om, so, what we going to do now?
<Bashing-om> robozi: ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity unity-2d ' .
<robozi> Bashing-om
<robozi> Has not solved
<robozi> Restarted too
<Bashing-om> robozi: Was my last thought . I sleep on this and see what we can do tomorrow .
<robozi> Ok. Thx anyway
<robozi> Have a good night
<robozi> Sleep well
<Bashing-om> robozi: Keep plugging away . I would like to know what is going on here .
<Art100> hello - need help to configure network bridge in netplan
<PissWizard> does Ubuntu usually have software that's horribly out of date in the repository?
<PissWizard> if I've already installed it, will the "ubnutu software center" display the installed version, or the latest version in the repository?
<alkisg> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<alkisg> So no horribly out of date, but the latest stable version before release
<PissWizard> "stable"? isn't it stable if it's released? Chromium is at version 65 now, and I only have version 62. I've had the same situation with Wine.
<ducasse> PissWizard: as long as you update, you will always have the latest available version for your release, but ubuntu does not normally release new versions of packages for a release
<alkisg> Suppose wine ships stable version 2.5 somewhere in 2015. Then Ubuntu 16.04 will have that, for 5 years.
<PissWizard> hehehehehe. that's crazy.
<alkisg> It's not a rolling release, it doesn't follow newer stable versions
<alkisg> No, it's what people want
<alkisg> If you want a rolling release, google for it, there are many
<PissWizard> it is? everything gets broken for me though. web pages won't load. games won't work under Wine.
<alkisg> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<alkisg> This is how to request a newer stable version for a specific package, e.g. wine
<alkisg> Suppose I have office 2011 working in wine. I *don't want* a newer stable version because it might break it. *You* may want it for games. Use a ppa or a rolling release or whatever; I'm just saying that what Ubuntu chose has valid reasons
<alkisg> E.g. I'm using the ppa for wine staging here
<PissWizard> yeah. I had to do the same thing.
<PissWizard> I realize it's probably short-sighted to just be looking to solve my own problem as efficiently as possible instead of putting the wheels in motion to get the system working with ... requesting a newer stable version, but I'm a complete wreck of a "human being".
<alkisg> They had to divert from that reasoning for the kernel, xorg, firefox and chrome, where they constantly allow newer versions. You can't imagine how many systems those new versions break.
<PissWizard> huh.
<auronandace> PissWizard: one solution for wine is to use playonlinux. that will let you use whatever version of wine you want
<PissWizard> auronandace, is that any easier to update it? because I'd have to figure out how to get that working.
<PissWizard> I struggle with everything. I'm struggling right now to figure out how to install a newer version of Chromium.
<auronandace> PissWizard: it manages all the wine versions. think of it like a package manager for wine. new versions of wine will show in the management section
<PissWizard> I've been unable to use this video chatroom website called "wekiki" every since it came out a year ago.
<PissWizard> so I thought I'd try updating Chromium.
<PissWizard> maybe it's because it's Chromium instead of Chrome.
<auronandace> PissWizard: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<PissWizard> uh....
<PissWizard> .... 16.04?
<PissWizard> oh, it's Xubuntu actually
<auronandace> PissWizard: they share the same repositories
<PissWizard> but that's the same except for the desktop UI thingie, right?
<auronandace> PissWizard: yes
<auronandace> !info | chromium-browser xenial
<ubottu> 'chromium-browser' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backpor
<auronandace> !info chromium-browser xenial
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 63.0.3239.84-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 73086 kB, installed size 283105 kB
<auronandace> PissWizard: 63 is the latest at the moment
<PissWizard> what? mine's 62.0.3202.94
<auronandace> PissWizard: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<PissWizard> I gotta close my browser for that, yeah?
<auronandace> PissWizard: that would help
<PissWizard> .... maybe I can do that now. uhg. I'm so bad at everything.
<PissWizard> oh no. I see Wine in there. I hope it doesn't break anything. also I need to remember to erase all it's links to my files every time it updates. bloody nosy thing!
<auronandace> PissWizard: erase all links to your files?
<PissWizard> it resets the default every time it updates. there's no links to erase.
<auronandace> PissWizard: i have no idea what you mean
<PissWizard> hm. did it not update? normally in winecfg the.... desktop integration tab, folders, all that stuff points to default directories.
<auronandace> PissWizard: seriously, use playonlinux.
<dupondje> Hi all. I got this kind of keyboard on my laptop: https://ssli.ebayimg.com/images/g/MkAAAOxyIPNTc5tL/s-l640.jpg
<dupondje> but how to enable the rupee and euro sign on 4 and 5 ?
<PissWizard> dupondje, isn't that just a european layout?
<dupondje> PissWizard: well its Qwerty International according to dell :D
<PissWizard> settings -> keyboard -> layout -> Keyboard layout. edit that to English{UK} instead of English{US}.
<PissWizard> hm. I dunno. I don't see "English{International}" or anything.
<PissWizard> pretty sure "English{UK}" is what would be considered "international" anyway.
<PissWizard> all that European thing is very international.
<PissWizard> oh, hm, there's sub-listings under English{UK} and I see one for International. maybe try that. I noticed UK has that Euro currency symbol on 4 instead of 5.
<alkisg> dupondje: https://askubuntu.com/questions/354726/how-to-type-the-indian-rupee-symbol?rq=1
<viju> I am getting unable to get lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock while trying to update packages
<dupondje> alkisg: found that also.. Thing is, how to access that menu in 17.10 :D
<azureus> good  morning
<bjne> Anyone know why the ls-lR.gz files in ubuntu repositories does not correctly reflect the content of the repo?
<alkisg> viju: it's probably apt-daily doing its work, just wait
<learningc> Sometimes there is an application open, but I cannot switch to it.  Is this a known bug in ubuntu 16.04?
<alkisg> No
<Shawn|i7-720QM> is there a way to make CLI have a background color, and have more resolution?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> without a window manager?
<Ben64> depends what you mean by CLI
<Shawn|i7-720QM> and have a special font
<Shawn|i7-720QM> command line interface
<Shawn|i7-720QM> the plain CLI
<Ben64> depends what you mean by command line interface
<Shawn|i7-720QM> for pity sake..
<Shawn|i7-720QM> the native CLI
<Ben64> depends what you mean by the native CLI
<Shawn|i7-720QM> outside of window mangers as I have said before
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM, as in a bash term?
<Ben64> are you talking about a terminal application? the consoles on tty1-6?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> sure.. if thats what its called bazhang
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM, did you see what Ben64 just asked?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> of course what about it
<Shawn|i7-720QM> his question is pertaining to a desktop environment, as I have said, outside of any desktop manager..
<Shawn|i7-720QM> or bash
<Ben64> well, i tried
<pizzaburger> Hi! Are there any methods of making sure that all communication through internet goes through a VPN server when utilizing one?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> :(
<alkisg> Shawn|i7-720QM: there are graphical applications = terminals, and there's the linux console that doesn't support graphics. You can run bash in both. So people here were asking you which terminal application you're using
<alkisg> Shawn|i7-720QM: if you have windows and graphics, it's a "desktop environment", if you only have text because e.g. you installed ubuntu server, then it's the console
<alkisg> And your question is answered differently in each case
<Shawn|i7-720QM> why application? is bash called an application?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I thought application referred to a desktop manager residing program
<alkisg> bash is an application and terminals are applications and the console is an application too
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I thought bash ran programs, and desktop managers ran applications
<alkisg> Anyway, if you don't know how to answer the questions, we can guide to answer them
<Shawn|i7-720QM> applet=application
<alkisg> If you don't want to answer them, you're trolling and we shouldn't waste more time
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I'm not trolling, just looking for reasoning
<alkisg> For general offtopic questions, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<alkisg> Let's continue on topic now, for specific support questions
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I am here, because I am using ubuntu server
<alkisg> This is the desktop channel, there's an #ubuntu-server dedicated channel
<alkisg> So you should start with that information before continuing :)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh..
<Shawn|i7-720QM> thank you
<alkisg> That said, some questions can be answered here as well
<rcw2> hi, using virtualbox on ubuntu and i have a seperate harddrive attached via usb with an old installation of ubuntu.  trying to discover the exact steps for using and boot into that old installtion.  any help?
<rcw2> i have a vdi created already
<rcw2> i think thats the first step
<alkisg> rcw2: one quick method is sudo apt install kvm; sudo kvm -m 1024 /dev/sdb
<alkisg> :)
<alkisg> For virtualbox,you need to create a .vmdk that contains the whole sdb
<alkisg> There's a special chapter about that,using vboxmanage
<Art100> does anyone know how to configure a network bridge in netplan yaml
<alkisg> rcw2: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<tzanolo> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4510U CPU @ 2.00GHz (2,59GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,5 GiB Total (6,0 GiB Free) Swap: 7,7 GiB Total (7,7 GiB Free) • Storage: 270,4 GB / 972,9 GB (702,5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller • Uptime: 22m 26s
<rcw2> alkisg thanks a lot.  must the old drive plugged into usb be smaller than the new drive that has virtual box on it?  for example. new drive: 500gb old drive plugged in: 1TB.  is that going to make this not possible?  the old installation only takes up say 20GB.  so if i make the vmdk 20GB will it work this way do you know?
<alkisg> rcw2: I think you misunderstood, the .vmdk will be only 1 kb, and will point to your external disk
<alkisg> It won't occupy any space in your hard disk
<alkisg> It's a text file that points to the external device, which is accessed raw
<alkisg> You don't create it from the gui, but with a terminal command
<alkisg> If you already created a vmdk disk, delete it, it's not useful
<rcw2> alkisg,  gotcha.  the instructions you sent were for a CLI, but do you know if its possible to use the GUI to 1. create the vmdk (in the exact way necessary, I know i can create a vmdk) and 2. point to the old hdd via that vmdk?
<alkisg> rcw2: as I already said, this isn't possible using the gui
<gregl> I get an occasional error saying there is a problem with the session-installer.. It don't seem to bother anything that i can see.. Is anyone else have these errors pop up?
<alkisg> gregl: what's the output of ls /var/crash ?
<tsousa> Hello. i installed the latest release of ubuntu but my cpu fan is very very loud. that is not the case on windows that i almost dont hear it. the temps are almost the same on both machines. What is the problem? The pc is not a laptop
<alkisg> !acpi
<alkisg> Meh can't that bot do a fuzzy search and propose the correct factoid there? :D
<alkisg> supybot does it...
<alkisg> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<alkisg> Try defining acpi_osi=some windows version as it says there ^
<rafficer> Am I right for some help?
<rafficer> I'm trying to resize a partition because / ran out of space...
<rafficer> Can't get it to work and I'm not sure how to continue
<robozi> Bashung-om, let me know when u will be on
<robozi> Bashing-om
<rafficer> Hmm...Where can I help with ubuntu?
<tatertots> tsousa: open terminal
<alkisg> rafficer: open a terminal and type : df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> What's the output?
<robozi> My unity gui interface is not loading
<tatertots> robozi: mind if i help?
<tatertots> robozi: never mind :) good luck
<robozi> Tatertots, of course, yesterday all night with bashing-om tried to solve my issue
<tatertots> robozi: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> robozi: let me know when done
<tatertots> robozi: yeah i know, i've observed bits and pieces, and i've seen your youtube video of yesterdays symptom(s)
<tatertots> robozi: let me know when done
<robozi> So, i am not able to login into my ubuntu, after ubuntu logo i get a black screen. From yesterday, i have updated the kernel. Yesterday i was able to login into the unity gui login, but after entering the password nothing wad happening. Today i get just the ubuntu logo and after that a black screen. I am running my commands from virtual terminal
<robozi> Tatertots, done and restarted pc
<robozi> No success
<Exterminador> hello guys. today i've used "dmesg" command, and I'd like to know if someone can explain me whats happening on line 871 in this paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26194676/
<ducasse> Exterminador: you could ask in #nouveau?
<Exterminador> ducasse, sure thing, thanks :D
<rafficer> alkisg: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/CZB8DxxXv3UdMfV9hu04qw
<rafficer> That's the output
<ducasse> Exterminador: another way of saying 'i have no idea' ;)
<Exterminador> hahaha.. no problem.. you can't know everything ;P
<alkisg> rafficer: you're using lvm, I don't know lvm well enough to comment, wait for someone else. In general 3.3 GB for / is extremely little :)
<rafficer> I know, the harddrive is quite little. I also got to resize the lvm to roughly 7gb https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/HfdaCKjT-Zx0QZOVYNYQhg
<rafficer> But I don't know how to get / to actually use it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tatertots> robozi: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> robozi: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<robozi> Tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26194737
<tatertots> robozi: sudo apt install sosreport
<tatertots> robozi: let me know when done
<robozi> Tatertots, done
<chuuna> hi, the whois package dont show full whois info on domains? anyone with same problem?
<tatertots> robozi: let me know when done
<chuuna> cant even find the whois.conf
<robozi> Tatertots, done
<tatertots> robozi: let me know when done
<jeremies> If you have openssh-server installed and connected to the internet through tethering with an android phone, do you have port forwarding?
<krytarik> tatertots: ...
<alkisg> rafficer: I believe you're supposed to use resize2fs after enlarging the lvm volume
<alkisg> In general, partition resizing etc is done with gparted from a live pendrive
<robozi> Tatertots,
<hsiktas> the needrestart version in xenial is still affected by this bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=816630
<ubottu> Debian bug 816630 in needrestart "needrestart: Systemd unit names containing dots parsed incorrectly" [Normal,Fixed]
<hsiktas> would bugs like these be fixed even for universe packages?
<pa> hi
<pa> how can i install the bootloader( grub) on a disk that apparently does not have it?
<alkisg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alkisg> pa ^
<transhuman_> hi! got a problem with a VM on centos , the VM is a new install of ubuntu 17.04, networking doesnt seem to work even though networking has assigned it an IP address for the interface. I am using the same virtual network for other vms, its bridge to network, doesnt work with ipv4 or ipv6 even though both ip addresses are available on host networking works fine
<transhuman_> networking is fine on host I mean
<transhuman_> and in other vms
<transhuman_> neither ping nor apt get works
<transhuman_> its a copy of server install 17.04
<transhuman_> I tried virtio and one of 2000 version of virtual driver
<transhuman_> (on the host)
<transhuman_> bb later to see replies (going to try a few more things
<superKiller> hello. when doing sudo apt-get update,  what does the error could not resolve 'dl.google.com' mean ?
<pipe-to-grep> I'm trying to follow the python snap tutorial for Google Code In. I've cloned an offlineimap repo and ran snapcraft. I get an error that halts it. https://pastebin.com/4YwSkQ8j
<leftyfb> pipe-to-grep: you want to join #snappy
<superKiller> anybody got any ideas ?
<leftyfb> superKiller: what do you think it means?
<superKiller> leftyfb: it says it failed to fetch the url before which it says could not resolve the url. i am not sure what this exactly means.
<leftyfb> superKiller: it means it's not resolving dl.google.com
<superKiller> leftyfb: what can i do to fix it
<leftyfb> superKiller: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<pipe-to-grep> Do 'ping google.com' and ensure you have internet connection
<superKiller> leftyfb: 17.04 with gnome de
<leftyfb> superKiller: run this: sudo grep -R google /etc/apt/sources*
<leftyfb> superKiller: then paste the output to pastebin
<superKiller> pipe-to-grep: im here on my laptop.also,  yes that command works fine
<superKiller> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/Ybzq5RYG
<leftyfb> superKiller: are you using any proxys?
<superKiller> leftyfb: no
<leftyfb> superKiller: are you in an area or on an internet connection which might be blocking google for some reason?
<superKiller> leftyfb: no im searching for solutions on google
<leftyfb> superKiller: can you paste the full output of sudo apt update to pastebin?
<superKiller> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/dDuQwrhY
<leftyfb> superKiller: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<superKiller> leftyfb: IP4.DNS[1] : 192.168.0.1
<chuuna> hi, the whois package dont show full whois info on domains? anyone with same problem?
<chuuna> cant even find the whois.conf
<leftyfb> superKiller: try editing /etc/resolv.conf and replace whatever nameserver ip to 8.8.8.8
<superKiller> leftyfb: the file says to not edit it
<leftyfb> superKiller: that's fine. It's just to troubleshoot. After a reboot it'll go back
<superKiller> leftyfb: done
<leftyfb> superKiller: try apt update again
<superKiller> leftyfb: ah it worked !
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<leftyfb> superKiller: do you have access to the configuration of your router? (192.168.0.1)
<yellabs-r2> can i run and install ubuntu 17.10 on 32 bit laptop ?
<yellabs-r2> or can i  install the 64 bit iso on the 32 bit pc ?
<leftyfb> yellabs-r2: the 64bit iso will not work on a 32bit pc
<bonhoeffer> i installed a ftp server yesterday -- now i have sftp working -- how can i kill the ftp service now and only allow sftp
<yellabs-r2> ok, so its the last 32 bit ubuntu LTS , and then no more 32 bit , right ?
<bonhoeffer> specifically vsftp service that i set up -- wondering if i can kill this
<yellabs-r2> thats 16.04
<bonhoeffer> and still sftp over port 22
<leftyfb> bonhoeffer: uninstall the ftp server
<leftyfb> yellabs-r2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-32-bit-builds-dropped
<bonhoeffer> cool -- so uninstall vsftp
<yellabs-r2> yes ok, to bad
<yellabs-r2> but understandable
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<bonhoeffer> leftyfb, ?
<leftyfb> yellabs-r2: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<leftyfb> yellabs-r2: download the 32bit server iso, install it, then install ubuntu-desktop or whatever DE you want
<bonhoeffer> sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove vsftpd <-- ?
<leftyfb> bonhoeffer: sure ... if the opposite is how you installed it
<superKiller_> leftyfb: sorry i got disconnected
<leftyfb> superKiller: do you have access to the configuration of your router? (192.168.0.1)
<leftyfb> superKiller_: ^
<yellabs-r2> or use network install , that an idea , thanxs
<bonhoeffer> just wanted to make sure i wasn't killing dependencies that sftp needed
<leftyfb> bonhoeffer: sftp/scp uses ssh
<yellabs-r2> i386 - For 32-bit Intel/AMD (x86)
<yellabs-r2> cool
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> thanx again
<superKiller_> leftyfb: yes. why
<leftyfb> superKiller_: to clarify if your ISP is assigning you a DNS server that isn't resolving dl.google.com for some reason
<bonhoeffer> thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> superKiller_: and if so, change it to google's or some other public DNS so you don't have this problem anymore
<superKiller_> leftyfb: okay. can you pls explain to me(if possible) why the 8.8.8.8 change worked ?
<leftyfb> superKiller_: because that is google's public DNS server which works just fine. There's no problem with your pc at all. It's the DNS server you were using before we changed it to google's
<leftyfb> superKiller_: I'd like to find out what DNS server your ISP is assigning to you via DHCP, test it directly and if it fails, just do away with it and use a public DNS server like google's
<superKiller_> leftyfb: and so if i keep it to that setting is that okay ?
<superKiller_> leftyfb: in there i have 2 forms. one is primary dns and the other is secondary dns. both are set to 0.0.0.0
<leftyfb> superKiller_: If the DNS server your ISP is giving you is failing on something like dl.google.com, there's probably other issues you're going to run into down the road. With anything connected to the internet. The proper solution is to first verify 100% this is the case and then change it on your router so all your devices get a properly working DNS server
<superKiller_> leftyfb: ok.what can i do to verify this
<leftyfb> superKiller_: At the moment, we're not looking for how to change it, we're looking for the networking configs your ISP has giving you. Find out where on your router config it'll display your WAN/public ip info
<superKiller_> leftyfb: so what field am i looking for
<leftyfb> WAN or public ip info
<superKiller_> yes i do see the info tab
<elec64> is dri2 a fedora thing?
<elec64> s/fedora/ubuntu/
<lodg> hi guys. plese help me. then i try to connect to my openvpn server from command line from user i see ERROR: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted (errno=1) with sudo no problem
<lodg> ubuntu 17.10 network manager gnome also does not connect
<BluesKaj> lodg, sudo is rtequired for vpn terminal connection command
<lodg> BluesKaj, what about gui?
<alkisg> wow, network manager is much better there :D
<strive> lodg: Just remember to run as root :)
<lodg> OK. why the manager does not connect with the imported ovpn file?
<lodg> activation of network connection failed. in previous ubuntu versions (>17.10) there were no problems
<jakeunltd> sudo apt-get install networkmanager-openvpn-gnome
<jakeunltd> or something like that
<lodg> jakeunltd, installed and import working ovpn file
<BluesKaj> lodg, make sure the .ovpn file is located in /etc/openvpn
<transhuman_> Hi! my problem is definitely ubuntu 17.04 (latest) it doesnt run network right. other versions run it fine other vms with different ubuntu versions run fine same virtual settings and same virtual host
<lodg> import in gui is not enough?
<transhuman_> must be missing a virtual driver (any idea what it might be and how to fix?
<transhuman_> if it was on vmware I know its open-vm-tools but this is centos
<transhuman_> err host is centos but this is kvm ...sorry for the typo
<BluesKaj> lodg, that depends on the vpn gui configuration
<lodg> BluesKaj, ovpn file is not in this directory /etc/openvpn after importing
<lodg> BluesKaj, if you use ubuntu 17.10 Can I share a file with you so you can check the problem?
<BluesKaj> lodg, yes, because NM uses it's own confif files, and the gui relies on N
<BluesKaj> NM
<lodg> How can I contact you?
<BluesKaj> lodg, which vpn service first of all?
<BluesKaj> lodg, also make sure you have network-manager-openvpn-gnome installed
<lodg> BluesKaj, I'm using openvpn docker image (kylemanna/docker-openvpn) in scaleway vps
<BluesKaj> lodg,I'm not familiar with using a vpn in a vps and docker images
<lodg> ok how to debug nm and view error logs?
<BluesKaj> lodg, /var/log/syslog?
<pennTeller> Hi guys anybody have any experience debranding odoo CRM? Their channel seems to be dead
<transhuman_> anyone able to tell me what the open-vm-tools equivalent for KVM tools is?
<transhuman_> open-vm-tools is for vmware
<yeats> transhuman_: what do open-vm-tools do?  beyond virsh there's virt-manager if you want a GUI
<transhuman_> I thought they optimize the guest for control by the host
<transhuman_> and also for networking optimization I think its necessary thats why vmware uses it
<transhuman_> I have the virt-manager installed. Its a problem with IPv6 I have narrowed it down after disabling IPv6 it works perfectly
<EgoAleSum> hi, I’ve installed the zfs-auto-snap package, and it’s working but it’s only executing the “frequent” snapshots (every 15 mins) and not the hourly, daily, etc… any idea?
<EgoAleSum> ok i think the issue is that scripts in /etc/cron.(daily|hourly|weekly|monthly) are not executed automatically?
<robozi> Why ubuntu channel is so quite?
<robozi> It used to have many active people bqck in the time
<someone235_> Hi, I have a USB with ubuntu installation. How can I check if it's 32bit or 64bit?
<yeats> transhuman_: depending on the guest OS, check out https://www.spice-space.org/
<apb1963> I'm getting raw php from apache; I can't figure out why php isn't executing the code; it's just a one line echo currently. ubuntu 16.04
<yeats> someone235_: boot it up and do 'uname -a' in a terminal - it will either say i686 or x86_64
<someone235_> yeats, k thx
<alexas> I have installed the second Ubuntu and when I tried to copy files from the Ubuntu I previously used I have an error 'Error splicing file: input/output error' any help will be appreciated
<alexas> they both on the same disk
<yeats> alexas: I would recommend backing all your files up to external media before continuing - the disk could need a fsck or there may be some problems with the physical disk
<alexas> I am backing it up now as an whole image
<yeats> (of course, you should be backing up to external media regularly and especially before upgrades/changes)
<alexas> I didn't have any upgrades done just default additional partitioning from default ubuntu installation medium
<yeats> alexas: good - once that's done, boot the computer with a live USB/CD and run fsck on all the partitions
<alexas> that of course doesn't mean that I will have safe files that I can't work now in the image file am now doing, dight?
<alexas> yeats: they should be unmounted, right?
<yeats> alexas: yes
<alexas> yeats: thanks, so nothing I can do from the running system to solve that?
<yeats> well, probably not from what I was just reading (see https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-splicing-file-input-output-error-cannot-copy-4175423816/page2.html for instance, found by googling the error you pasted here)
<alexas> ok got it, thank you
<yeats> alexas: I/O errors often mean failing hardware
<yeats> but an fsck might just fix it
<alexas> yeats: yes but there was operations on the disc so perhaps it's not failing
<alexas> disk*
<yeats> alexas: without seeing what's going on myself, I can only speak generally - could be a system under duress from whatever it's doing (e.g., full RAM and starting to swap), could be in need of fsck, could be failing hardware
<alkisg> ssd or hdd disk?
<alexas> ssd
<alkisg> what file system, ext4?
<alexas> yeats: it is possible if i create an image of the disk with problems and then run out diagnostic on the mounted image, or not?
<alkisg> or e.g. ntfs?
<alexas> alkisg: ext4
<alkisg> ok, check smartmon result too
<alkisg> after backup
<alexas> alkisg: can I made all the operations on the data from the image I am doing of it later?
<alexas> s/made/make
<alexas> I mean I would like to format it because there is no critical data on it and I need it for other means
<alexas> or I should first 'fix' it and then make an image of it?
<apb1963> Has anyone setup wordpress on 16.04 ?
<alkisg> alexas: backup first, see smartmon output after, fix image directly on ssd after
<alkisg> Maybe the ssd is worn out
<apb1963> has anyone setup apache on 16.04?
<apb1963> wow
<apb1963> not a soul
<TaZeR> apache is some kind of indian tribe?
<strive> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_AH-64_Apache
<strive> ;p
<strive> TaZeR: Yes, Apache is named after the tribe.
<strive> "superior skills and warefare"
<TaZeR> sweet!
<strive> warfare, rather.
<strive> Yea, pretty neat.
<leftyfb> apb1963: nobody here is going to take your survey. Ask the question regarding your issue. Not who has done what.
<strive> apb1963: Digital Ocean has some pretty good guides on those.
<DisgruntledAnon> Anyone willing to help a noob who's trying to install ubuntu?
<leftyfb> !ask | DisgruntledAnon
<ubottu> DisgruntledAnon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JoeRW> Good morning, everyone.
<DisgruntledAnon> Alright, well, this issue is...pretty complicated.
<DisgruntledAnon> Basically, I've gotten the ubuntu disk onto my USB drive, and reset, but upon choosing "install ubuntu" it puts me on a weird black/white screen
<DisgruntledAnon> that was more than one line but yeah.
<EgoAleSum> I have an issue with scripts in /etc/cron.(daily|hourly|weekly|monthly) are not executed automatically… a package i installed put something in there, but they’re not being executed? I’m on 17.10
<leftyfb> DisgruntledAnon: I would suggest maybe trying the server installer. Then after it's installed, type: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<DisgruntledAnon> Alright, and what does the server installer do?
<leftyfb> work :)
<DisgruntledAnon> Alright...well, it's a pretty slow download, only at 2% now, so I'll get back to you on that.
<DisgruntledAnon> holy mother of god how big is this ubuntu server file leftyfb???
<brainwash> EgoAleSum: more details please
<tomreyn> DisgruntledAnon: if you think it's the servers that's slow, you could cancel and re-download (possibly hitting a different mirror)
<leftyfb> DisgruntledAnon: smaller than the desktop installer
<brainwash> EgoAleSum: "a package" "something" ...
<EgoAleSum> brainwash: i just installed “zfs-auto-snapshot”. it created multiple cron scripts, into fodlers such as /etc/cron.d, /etc/cron.daily, etc
<EgoAleSum> but only the scripts inside /etc/cron.d are executed
<DisgruntledAnon> smaller than the desktop installer, huh? Well, the desktop installer was about 1% every second or two and this is only at 17% after taking the trash out.
<tomreyn> DisgruntledAnon: so you hit a slow mirror, this can happen.
<DisgruntledAnon> It's literally the only download I could find on Ask Ubuntu or the main site, my dude.
<leftyfb> DisgruntledAnon: http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<leftyfb> actually, no
<leftyfb> sorry
<leftyfb> http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-server-amd64.iso
<leftyfb> that one
<DisgruntledAnon> I should have just stuck to the original at the rate this is going. Too late now, so, time to clean my bathroom out. >.>
<EgoAleSum> oki think i’ve figured it out. the zfs-auto-snapshot should depend on anacron, which was not installed. filing a bug now
<grid-> hey
<brainwash> EgoAleSum: so, it's a matter of running the cron job while the system is not up?
<brainwash> once it boots
<EgoAleSum> brainwash: no the system was up
<EgoAleSum> it’s up 24/7
<brainwash> what is installed?
<brainwash> systemd-cron?
<skinux> Which is the best matrix screensaver I could have, with Xenial 16.04 and AMD Radeon R5 Graphics?
<brainwash> EgoAleSum: maybe bug 1719724
<ubottu> bug 1719724 in zfs-auto-snapshot (Ubuntu) "zfs-auto-snapshot 1.2.2-1 does not make snapshots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719724
<EgoAleSum> brainwash: actually, installing anacron isn’t the right solution… the scripts simply are not executed
<EgoAleSum> brainwash: sounds like thats my bug
<EgoAleSum> brainwash: and for “which cron”… whatever came with the minimal install of ubuntu
<adam82> Good Afternoon ubuntu :)
<adam82> (at least it is afternoon here)
<EgoAleSum> yes it’s definitely my bug, brainwash
<brainwash> maybe you can install the newer package version
<brainwash> or adapt the change(s)
<brainwash> skinux: xscreensaver has GLMatrix
<EgoAleSum> brainwash: yeah i’m just gonna modify my scripts with the changes from GitHub
<Ispira> Weee! I'm having the dreaded IPv6 issues on my server installation! So let me give a little background here, I recently spun up a new VPS with Ubuntu Server 16.04.3, everything was working fine (IPv6 included) for the past few days, today I just logged in to do some work on the server and nothing connects to IPv6. Found this out after apt update go
<Ispira> t stuck resolving an ipv6 addr, then confirmed it with ping6. I've tried rebooting the server with no joy. This is the result of ifconfig and ping6 running for a couple of minutes with no response http://upaste.me/r/543f492624507fe39
<Ispira> And the server _does_ in fact have IPv6 networking enabled. https://i.imgur.com/16mDAw8.png
<brainwash> skinux: package is xscreensaver-gl
<Ispira> I tried googling for the solution but all the results I can find are pretty old and suggest disabling IPv6 is a "solution"
<tomreyn> Ispira: first of all, run the server from the recovery system the host probably provides and check whether ipv6 works there. ipv6 is often treated 2nd class and 'best effort' connectivity, especially by VPS hosts. so it's not uncommon to fail completely, be slow, have broken resolvers etc.
<tomreyn> Ispira: if it works there but not on your system then ask yourself what you have changed between when it worked and now.
<DisgruntledAnon> Alright leftyfb, get ready to explain the obvious to me in another minute -- the server's almost done downloading at 95%
<DisgruntledAnon> Alright, finished with the download. Now, first things first, where should I put it? Should I have it burned to my USB? Will it even work that way, or will that be a problem for Ubuntu itself?
<jyka> I'm building a local repository. I have a xenial 64 bit client, and I have nothing i386 related in sources.list. Why is apt-update trying to fetch something i386 related? Does it use some i386 packages and do I need to sync them too?
<DisgruntledAnon> oi, leftyfb, you still there?
<DisgruntledAnon> or should I just go back to cleaning my bathroom while I wait for a reply?
<Bloxx> Hi... Can someone pls help me... I am trying to do Automatic Reset with Resetter and I get an error in the first step (loading packages: Problems trying to remove: gcc-7-base:amd64 E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Bloxx> I am using 16.04
<DisgruntledAnon> ...guess it's back to the bathroom for me then. Just, say something whenever, leftyfb, because I am really confused as to where I should be keeping that server
<jyka> hmm when add deb [arch=amd64]   to all lines in sources.list, it doesn't whine. Weird why is it searching for i386 packages by default
<brainwash> jyka: what is "it"?
<brainwash> what are building?
<Bloxx> Hi... Can someone pls help me... I am trying to do Automatic Reset with Resetter and I get an error in the first step (loading packages: Problems trying to remove: gcc-7-base:amd64 E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<jyka> I found the answer but I'm still wondering why is 64-bit ubuntu searching for i386 packages :) "On Ubuntu amd64 installations, i386 is enabled as an additional architecture by default. apt & co. expect repositories to provide all configured architectures, which causes the error "
<brainwash> is it enabled by default? I don't think so
<leftyfb> DisgruntledAnon: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<leftyfb> Bloxx: please don't repeat
<leftyfb> Bloxx: what is "Resetter"?
<leftyfb> jyka: probably for compatibility with 32bit applications
<Bloxx> app for reseting  Debian-based Linux system to default
<leftyfb> Bloxx: I don't see it in the official Ubuntu repositories
<Bloxx> ok. do you know anything I can use to restore my ubuntu 16.04 to default
<leftyfb> Bloxx: fresh install>
<leftyfb> ?
<Bloxx> yes
<leftyfb> Bloxx: a fresh install will be the easiest, cleanest and quickest way
<Bloxx> I have dual boot, but on the windows side I have disk locked by admin, so I cannot just do a fresh install
<leftyfb> Bloxx: are you not the admin of your own pc?
<Bloxx> yes, but superadmin is university
<Bloxx> they unlocked disk so I made a partition and installed ubuntu and then locked it back...
<leftyfb> Bloxx: contact your University's IT department for support with their equipment
<akik> Bloxx: is it a configuration problem you want to resolve?
<leftyfb> akik: he wants to reinstall ubuntu on a school-loaned computer but doesn't have access to do so
<Bloxx> I am using anaconda for R and Python and at some point I cannot install any packages anymore...
<Bloxx> so, I wanted to just clear everything to default and do it again... I am highly aware that the problem is somewhere between the chair and the keyboard...
<akik> Bloxx: it would help if you would paste the error messages somewhere like pastebin.com
<akik> or paste.ubuntu.com
<akik> Bloxx: then somebody could help you resolve the problem with no need for reinstall
<Bloxx> ok... I will redo the actions to get an errors and upload it... thank you guys for help...
<disgruntledanon> argh. Alright, sorry leftyfb.
<disgruntledanon> My thing wouldn't let me post, had to refresh.
<disgruntledanon> so needless to say, I missed a few messages because of that, sorry but you'll have to repeat yourself
<alexas> alkisg: can you please look at smart report and tell me if you see anything wrong there? http://termbin.com/augi
<EriC^^> alexas: you let your laptop battery run out a lot and turns off by itself
<EriC^^> *magic*
<alexas> Ericsorry can you elaborate on that please?
<alexas> EriC^^:
<alexas> it's a used laptop
<EriC^^> alexas: i'm j/k, the power cycle sasys 4000 or so, the power off retract (when the hdd suddenly shuts off) is around half of that
<EriC^^> i dont see anything about reallocation or bad sectors in the smart report, it usually mentions those *shurg*
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<alexas> EriC^^: thanks for letting me know
<EriC^^> sure
<jhutchins> alexas: what was the original problem?
<alexas> jhutchins: I was unable to copy data after parting drive with second installation of Ubuntu
<jhutchins> alexas: Did you resolve it?
<alexas> jhutchins: yes, apparently after fsck check with live usb
<jhutchins> alexas: Good.  Smart test looks good, you shoudl be fine.
<jhutchins> alexas: You might occasionally check dmesg and the syslog for error messages.
<alexas> great
<alexas> will do
<pennTeller> Hi guys, how can I run a command everytime my server boots? I am specifcially trying to make odoo start on boot
<EriC^^> pennTeller: systemwide? or just as your user when you login?
<pennTeller> EriC^^, systemdiw, regardless of someone loging in or not
<pennTeller> EriC^^, on boot
<EriC^^> pennTeller: add a crontab "@reboot command" to sudo crontab -e so its runs as root
<pennTeller> EriC^^, thank you very much man
<EriC^^> pennTeller: no problem
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hello.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> country /help
<auronandace> th3_g3ntl3m3n: what do you need help with?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Nothing at the moment, i was just having problems to connect to this channel...
<TheNH813> I have a problem with both the shuf command and the $RANDOM feature in bash. It only sometimes returns a number, which causes my script that randomly selects lines out of a file to fail. Is this the right place to ask or should I go elsewhere?
<TheNH813> IS there a better way to get a random number between 1 and 1000?
<alkisg> TheNH813: there is a #bash channel. I don't think it can only somtimes return a number though, unless you unset it so it loses its properties
<TheNH813> Allright I'l check that channel out. And maybe my code is just wrong. Because I thought the same thing.
<alkisg> TheNH813: so, $RANDOM would be the best way, but if you really need it, there's also /dev/urandom, but it's harder to handle it
<alkisg> And of course it's always possible to implement your own random even in bash
<TheNH813> Yeah I could do that. Like, grab data from /dev/urandom with od and then map it to 1-1000.
<leftyfb> I don't see what the problem with $RANDOM is. It will always generate a number
<TheNH813> Well, I need a number between 1 and 1000.
<TheNH813> Basically, it pulls random lines from a text file. It generates random names for testing purposes. There's a file for the most common 1000 last and first names.
<alkisg> TheNH813: echo $((1+$RANDOM%1000))
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> NANI?!
<TheNH813> Hmmm....
<TheNH813> I'l give that a try and see if it works better.
<leftyfb> TheNH813: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26197285/
<alkisg> leftyfb: no need for a loop, see above ^
<TheNH813> I really need to improve my bash skills. I can do a lot of things, but I never even knew $((1+$RANDOM%1000)) existed.
<leftyfb> me either :)
<TheNH813> And AWK/GAWK are a complete mystery to me.
 * alkisg has spent the last 8 years doing shell programming :D
<TheNH813> Nice. :D
<TheNH813> With the existence of Zenity/GTKDialog, you can do pretty much anything.
<TheNH813> Even simple GUIs. It's actually impressive.
<alkisg> Eh, at that point, it's better to use python
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> I have a querstion: Is blackubuntu (a pen-testing distro) an OS created by Canonical Group? Or it just another derived from ubuntu that has nothing to do with it an its developers?
<alkisg> The second
<oerheks> see their wiki ?
<leftyfb> it also hasn't ben updated in 6 years
<leftyfb> I would stay far away from it
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Lol
<pennTeller> Guys is there a way to git clone into a folder and remove duplciates on the fly?
<TheNH813> I know why my script wasn't working.
<TheNH813> I had the number generation in each section for one part of a if then else loop in such a way as that it would reach the end of the loop without doing anything 50% of the time.
<TheNH813> Well, now I feel dumb.
<TheNH813> @pennTeller I don't know, but wouldn't a duplicate get overwritten if it's the same file? Or do you mean in different directories?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I have a directoy full of files from a repo
<TheNH813> Do they have different names?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, they have the same names at the ones in the repo
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/git-clean.1.html
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> is there an equivalent command that can kill the system in ubuntu just like del system 32/*.* on Windows?
<pennTeller> I get fatal: destination path '.' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<oerheks> th3_g3ntl3m3n, sure, sudo
<TheNH813> th3_g3ntl3m3n: If you must know, yes. It's "rm -Rf /". And don't every try that command unless it's in a virtual machine, as it also erases ALL attached drives in addition to the system drive.
<TheNH813> Well, all attached and mounted drives.
<TheNH813> I was erasing a computer once and did that for fun and forgot to unmount a drive full of .deb packages. Was no big loss but something I didn't think of nonetheless.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Wish i was there to see you face when you did that. LOl
<TheNH813> LOL
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> That moment when there is a total of 1056 people connected to this chat but this seems dead.
<TheNH813> True. Most are probably AFK.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> :/
<akik> that rm "remove all files" has been fixed already
<TheNH813> --no-preserve-root disables that, but yeah don't delete / is the default on most distros.
<akik> some people write /* not sure if that still gets rid of your files
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> help
<TheNH813> What do you need help with?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Sorry, i tried to type the ¨help¨ command. xd
<TheNH813> XD been there done that.
<m3_m3n3> help
<kurtis12345> Hey
<m3_m3n3> das
<kurtis12345> I'm trying to install linux on a dell inspiron laptop, but it freezes on the splash screen, i've tried ubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu all freeze on the splash screen
<TheNH813> What's the screen resolution?
<TheNH813> 1600x900?
<kurtis12345> 1920x1080
<TheNH813> Okay. Give me a second to calculate something.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n\> dude this sh*t sucks
<TheNH813> Try booting with the "VGA=799" option.
<TheNH813> Also remove quiet and splash and instead put nosplash debug.
<TheNH813> Then it will at least indicate where it failed.
<kurtis12345> sorry to sound ignorant but how do i add flags?
<TheNH813> Okay, so at the boot menu, press "E" on your keyboard to edit the parameters for that entry.
<kurtis12345> i'll give it a shot
<TheNH813> Okay.
<TheNH813> If that dosen't work put VGA=792 and see if it boots at 1024x768. Won't look good but it will at least see if it's a graphics problem or not.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n\> asd
<kurtis12345> seems to be stuck on acpi region does not cover the entire command/response buffer
<kurtis12345> oh wait its doing something
<NegativeFlare> There we go, I'm back
<kurtis12345> says "a start job is running for detect the available gpus and deal with any system changes
<kurtis12345> 3min 49s / no limit
<TheNH813> Well, that's definitely the problem. It's waiting indefinitely to change gpu settings.
<kurtis12345> interesting
<kurtis12345> my gpu is a 1050m
<TheNH813> Try adding nomodeset vesa to the parameters mentioned before and try again.
<kurtis12345> ok
<TheNH813> That will disable GPU acceleration. It's going to need the NVidia drivers installed most likely to work with acceleration.
<kurtis12345> lovely that's booted in, now to install it to the hdd and go from there
<TheNH813> And make sure to change the options before booting the new install or it will do the same thing every time until the right drivers are installed.
<TheNH813> Afterwards it should work well.
<TheNH813> You'l find this of use after you install and reboot into the new installation.
<TheNH813> https://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<kurtis12345> awesome thanks
<the_g3ntl3m3n> h3ll0_w0rld
<TheNH813> Their GPUs work good, the only issue is they can be temperamental with generic drivers.
<TheNH813> So we fix it, and move on. Good luck!
<TheNH813> You're welcome.
<TheNH813> Hello the_g3ntl3m3n.
#ubuntu 2017-12-17
<Lucky-MF> heys.
<Lucky-MF> running ubuntu as main OS and have a pen drive that has a kali live part as well as another part on same usb with windows.iso
<Lucky-MF> anyone know how i can get the windows.iso to boot?
<TheNH813> Yeah, you'l have to extract it. Unetbootin can help.
<TheNH813> Unless you patch a ramdisk driver into the boot.wim file inside the ,iso so windows can run in a ramdisk.
<TheNH813> But that's a real pain. I know from experience.
<Lucky-MF> yeah....this bootloader business is proving to be tricky for me.
<FishPencil> Why is sendmail not a dependency for php-mail?
<Lucky-MF> i will give this unetbootin thing a go.  what i had done was dd wrote kali linux to it, then made an encrypted persistent part and then made the ntfs part and dd wrote the windows iso to it.
<Lucky-MF> i will search both things you mentioned. thanks
<TheNH813> Well, you just need to extract the files from the Windows .iso, DDing it isn't necessary. But the bootmgr file has to be on the root of the first partition if I remember correctly.
<TheNH813> I can find some specific documentation to add menu entries manually, if you give me a few minutes.
<oerheks> booting windows.iso with grub?
<TheNH813> Grub4dos works best IMO.
<oerheks> not from the .iso file, you need to unpack iirc
<TheNH813> Yeah.
<Lucky-MF> ok
<TheNH813> Copy the bootmgr file, sources and boot folders out of the ISO to the drive, and add the following entry to Grub4DOS:
<TheNH813> Title Install Windows
<TheNH813> chainloader /bootmgr
<TheNH813> Similar for any other bootloader, just boot the /bootmgr file as a kernel with the flash drive as the root partition.
<TheNH813> I'v done it before.
<Lucky-MF> ok. also this question then
<Lucky-MF> let's suppose im a moron
<oerheks> ... no
<Lucky-MF> and i have this partition ive set aside on my main drive for windows to go on....and ive got the USB that i mentioned
<Lucky-MF> would it be easier for me to just erase the usb and redo it with only windows, so i can install that crap on here
<Lucky-MF> and then just make another kali live if i want after?
<TheNH813> That's an option.
<Lucky-MF> i just wanna play some league of legends *-*
<TheNH813> I'm pretty certain LoL work in PlayOnLinux.
<Lucky-MF> wwwuuuuttt is that???
<Lucky-MF> *searching*
<TheNH813> It's a frontend to wine that performs automatic configuration for software to make it work.
<TheNH813> Wine lets windows software run on Linux. Not all of it, but a decent amount.
<Lucky-MF> yeah, i knew of wine.  i just didnt give it a second thought cause i figured that wouldnt suffice.  damn....
<Lucky-MF> im checking on that for real.  thats the good 411.  ty
<oerheks> wine on kali-live? LoLz
<Lucky-MF> no no.  im on ubuntu
<Lucky-MF> kali live is just on the usb
<TheNH813> It appears to be in the supported applications.
<TheNH813> https://s6.postimg.org/e3hm9p3r5/Screenshot_from_2017-12-16_18-19-42.png
<Lucky-MF> yessir.  i need to change my pants now
<TheNH813> XD
<TheNH813> You'l have to manually download and select the installer file.
<TheNH813> I'm testing it.
<TheNH813> Lucky-MF: Well, it appears the script isn't completely functional with the new launcher. It installed successfully but wouldn't launch.
<TheNH813> I'm going to try a few different settings.
<Lucky-MF> yeah i had briefly noticed some comments about stuff like that
<Lucky-MF> i just figured, hey....its wine and stuff so you'll have that
<TheNH813> I think I know which library it needs.
<Lucky-MF> are you talking about playonlinux or LoL?
<TheNH813> It's a specific file from the Microsoft VistualC++ runtime.
<oerheks> wine & pol has its own support channel
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TheNH813> Allright.
<Lucky-MF> ok.  thanks again
<pennTeller> Guys if I place this command in crontab it wont run sudo /etc/init.d/odoo-server start
<pennTeller> anybody know why?
<pennTeller> this is the sudo crontab
<TheNH813> You don't need the sudo command if it's in the system crontab.
<TheNH813> Just put  /etc/init.d/odoo-server start in /etc/crontab
<pennTeller> TheNH813, yes I know that I didnt mean to post sudo here
<TheNH813> Okay.
<pennTeller> TheNH813, for some reason the server only starts if I manually input the command
<TheNH813> That is strange.
<TheNH813> Does it generate any logs when it fails?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, let me look, one sec
<oerheks> for odoo on 16.04 you would need a service file to start the service properly, https://linode.com/docs/websites/cms/install-odoo-10-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I get this, but it's not an error: Dec 16 18:04:19 server CRON[989]: (root) CMD (/etc/init.d/odoo-server start)
<TheNH813> pennTeller: Take a look at oerheks advice.
<pennTeller> oerheks, thank you
<TheNH813> Specifically the create a service section.
<pennTeller> oerheks, do you have any tips on whitelabling odoo?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, will do thanks
<delt> Hello everyone
<TheNH813> Hello
<delt> just a small question
<TheNH813> Yes, Go ahead.
<delt> i'm switching my server to a vps that's running ubuntu
<delt> on this vhost (ubuntu) when i do: sudo bash -l to gain a root shell, the $HOME env. variable still points to my user's home, ie. /home/user instead of /root
<TheNH813> That's normal, I believe.
<TheNH813> Use sudo su to login as root.
<delt> is it better to do su - instead of sudo bash -l ?
<delt> ie. to get a shell where $HOME points to root account's actual home, and not the (normal) user's home?
<TheNH813> The root account has no set password, su - won't work.
<TheNH813> Use sudo su to login as root,
<TheNH813> Then ~ will point to /root
<delt> uhh.... no set passord?
<TheNH813> I'l show you.
<TheNH813> No, no password is set for security reasons.
<delt> uh dude.. this has been basic unix for decades... only changed slightly in implementation by 'shadow'
<TheNH813> I'l send a screenshto link in a second
<delt> TheNH813: so what do i type when i type "su" and prompted for a password?
<delt> uh...ok
<Flannel> delt: The root account is locked, it has a password that is marked as invalid.  When using sudo, you use your own user password.
<oerheks> maybe that vps is properly jailed to $HOME
<Flannel> (The password hash has a "!" in it, which isn't character that will ever be generated by the hash function, ergo it'll never match)
<delt> uhhhh....
<delt> [pts/0][root@172]:~# grep '!' /etc/shadow | grep -i root
<delt> [pts/0][root@172]:~#
<delt> [pts/0][root@172]:~# grep '!' /etc/passwd | grep -i root
<delt> [pts/0][root@172]:~#
<marijuana> show root for me
<TheNH813> You don't type su to login as root.
<marijuana> root:!:.....
<TheNH813> Use sudo su or sudo -i
<Flannel> delt: Well, if you've set a root password, this won't be the case anymore.  But I'm pretty sure if you lock it again, it just prepends a bang to the hash.
<TheNH813> https://s6.postimg.org/9vmu1da5t/Screenshot_from_2017-12-16_19-50-07.png
<Flannel> delt: Regardless of the mechanism, the root account is locked.  It's possible the implementation of the mechanism has changed and I'm not aware.
<TheNH813> See how it only changes the environment variable of ~ ($HOME) when you log into a full root prompt?
<delt> whoa.. what has canonical done to linux???? :O
<TheNH813> Pretty much any Debian based distro is like that.
<delt> TheNH813: i can't see with all those smudges over the screenshot
<delt> and no, linux mint isn't
<marijuana> mine != boon2
<marijuana> mint*
<TheNH813> Well, that's my hostname. I don't want it in the screenshot.
<TheNH813> XD
<delt> ok, thanks a lot
<CarlFK> ubuntu-desktop, open term, ssh to a debian box, cat a file, I can drag my mouse over text, right click, "copy" (also x clip works, but hard to demo) -   still sshed to debian, vim a file, now tying use the mouse to select, I think it telling vim to select text, but it doesn
<TheNH813> It makes it easier for admins to have root access. That way you don't need to give anyone a "root" password. Just give them sudo and admin privilages. They use their own password to access a root shell.
<TheNH813> The security benefit is nobody needs to share the root password.
<CarlFK> doesn't let me copy it to my local ubuntu clipboad.  how do I turn that off?
<Flannel> TheNH813: He seems to have left.
<TheNH813> Ah.
<TheNH813> Use the middle mouse button to paste.
<TheNH813> Any highlighted text can be pasted elsewhere by clicking the scroll wheel.
<TheNH813> It's actually a seperate clipboard in and of itself.
<CarlFK> TheNH813: I can't do that if it doesn't let me select
<TheNH813> You can't click and drag over characters to highlight them?
<CarlFK> yes at the pormpt, no when I run vim
<TheNH813> What terminal are you using?
<CarlFK> GNOME Terminal 3.18.3
<CarlFK> Using VTE version 0.42.5 +GNUTLS (pasted using middle click)
<CarlFK> from the about dialg.
<TheNH813> Hm....
<TheNH813> Let me test that.
<CarlFK> well, you need a box that eats your mouse
<TheNH813> Oh, I think apt is telling me to run autoremove. I have like 10 old kernels. Woops.
<TheNH813> Copying text seems to work in vim over ssh on gnome-terminal.
<CarlFK> if you want to create such a monster, I happen to have just the thing: https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/tree/nbpy/scripts ./mk_usb_installer.sh sdc configs/voctotest.cfg
<CarlFK> TheNH813: what disto did you ssh to?
<disgruntledanon> back and more confused than ever, now that I've actually gotten this OS installed.
<disgruntledanon> I've tried to download six different apps, and it isn't working. Bitcoin for instance, I get it in the store, then install, and...it's nowhere on the computer.
<disgruntledanon> Bitcoin is in my "Installed" column in Ubuntu Software, but it's not anywhere in my computer.
<marijuana> which bitcoin
<marijuana> `'
<disgruntledanon> Core.
<marijuana> no, type the command "which bitcoin"
<disgruntledanon> Ubuntu Software just calls it "bitcoin" but it's supposed to be Bitcoin Core.
<CarlFK> marijuana: I suspect disgruntledanon isn't at a prompt
<disgruntledanon> at what?
<marijuana> at a terminal, if you can get to it
<CarlFK> disgruntledanon: prompt, shell, terminal window.    umm, I hit ctrl-alt-t to open it.
<disgruntledanon> oh, the command prompt. No, I have been trying to use Ubuntu Software for these downloads - in fact, installing apps on the command terminal's been a chore for me so far, and most apps with linux versions don't seem to give the command.
<CarlFK> hit super button, type term - the icon is a  black screen with  white >_
<marijuana> which version of ubuntu are you running btw?
<CarlFK> you can install however you like, but investigating is done easier at the prompt
<disgruntledanon> 14.06
<disgruntledanon> or, wait
<disgruntledanon> 16.04, I'm an idiot
<marijuana> i dont seem to have any package called 'bitcoin' in my repos.  perhaps you installed libbitcoin?
<marijuana> unless software center has its own repos or something.. that may be..
<disgruntledanon> I don't know, man, I just want my stupid apps in Ubuntu and it's been like four hours.
<disgruntledanon> If this keeps up I might just have to learn how to put win10 back on here, virus as it is..
<marijuana> please hold.. installing software center atm..
<disgruntledanon> I searched on Ubuntu Software for bitcoin, first result, installed, and the launch button is clickable, but it's not doing anythin
<disgruntledanon> That's all I can tell you with what I know (see: goose egg) about Linux.
<marijuana> oh wow.. error much apt..
<marijuana> ok now lets see..
<marijuana> i dont even get a result for bitcoin in software center
<marijuana> although i think my install is broken
<disgruntledanon> I've tried installing like four apps by now, both on their sites and on Ubuntu Software
<disgruntledanon> None of them except this browser work
<TheNH813> marijuana: Bitcoin isn't in the software repos that I now of.
<[n0mad]> it is
<[n0mad]> i see it
<TheNH813> It is?
<[n0mad]> there's about a dozen results for bitcoin
<[n0mad]> one is titled bitcoin
<[n0mad]> i don't know what any of it does though
<marijuana> not on my system it isnt..there are result.. bfgminer cgminer, lib*, and some python stuff
<disgruntledanon> I went onto the bitcoin site, clicked on linux, downloaded the file, and then opened the executable, which opened Ubuntu Software and started installing it
<TheNH813> Did it error out?
<disgruntledanon> But then....nothing. No files showed up in my system, no sign that anything happened, just nothing.
<marijuana> that was probably a repo
<marijuana> or ppa as they call it in debian
<disgruntledanon> It was a .deb
<marijuana> if it opened software center instead of gdebi
<TheNH813> Open a terminal, type in
<TheNH813> sudo dpkg -i
<TheNH813> Then drag in the .deb and press enter
<TheNH813> See if it puts out any messages like missing dependencies.
<CarlFK> TheNH813: about my mouse problem.. what distro did you ssh into ?
<TheNH813> CarlFK: OpenWRT.
<TheNH813> I can maybe try Debian in a VM if I still got that laying around.
<CarlFK> TheNH813: I have that too.  no problem.   debian stretch, fairly minimal, vim eats my mouse .
<TheNH813> Huh. That's absolutely bizarre.
<marijuana> that file i got from the bitcoin site is a tar.gz ..
<CarlFK> disgruntledanon: I suspect you may have installed it, but the install package didn't include anything to add it to the ... anything gui.
<TheNH813> Oh, it's a .tar.gz?
<TheNH813> Extract it and see what's inside.
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Hey, marijuana.
<pennTeller> Hi guys, does anybody know why clonezilla makes a folder full of files not an iso?
<th3_g3ntl3m3n> Nice name.
<marijuana> thank you i picked it myself
<TheNH813> Try ISOMaster or IMGBurn to rip a disk to a .ISO.
<TheNH813> Maybe Clonezilla has a option for that, but I'v never used it so I can't say.
<marijuana> inside is just a filesystem with binaries and stuff.  like a slackware package but worse
<TheNH813> Lemme check.
<disgruntledanon> alright, I finally managed to redownload anoter bitcoin thing from their site for linux 64 bit, and....yeah, nothing to click and drag into there
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I have a small NUC as a server and I want to clone its disk in case I mess something up
<CarlFK> pennTeller: making an iso is an extra step - I use it, I clone to a disk, I don't need an iso.  but I think I have seen some mention of what you can do about it to make a "rescue cd" that boots
<marijuana> ahh i see.. ubuntu ppa
<disgruntledanon> honestly -- I think I really should just reinstall win10 but I can't even do that because of partition stuff.
<TheNH813> I found the PPA for bitcoin.
<TheNH813> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin
<disgruntledanon> the PPA doesn't seem to work either
<TheNH813> Then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install bitcoin-qt
<marijuana> yea ^
<pennTeller> CarlFK, Clonezilla seems to have created a folder named myname-img and this folder seems to be full with what an iso image is usually full
<pennTeller> CarlFK, I just dont understand why it wouldn´t make it an iso from the bat
<TheNH813> Use ISOMaster, K3B, Brasero or IMGBurn if you need a instant ISO.
<disgruntledanon> Followed your orders TheNH813, and I got "unable to locate package bitcoin-qt"
<kostkon> disgruntledanon, trying to install bitcoin-qt?
<TheNH813> Let me check that then.
<kostkon> disgruntledanon, try using the snap package:  sudo snap install bitcoin-qt
<kostkon> disgruntledanon, it should appear in ubuntu software
<disgruntledanon> I was in ubuntu software but the apps I download off there straight up don't do anything
<pennTeller> TheNH813, are those tools that I can boot into as well?
<disgruntledanon> they don't show up in my apps/Super menu, they don't show up when I press Launch, nothing
<pennTeller> TheNH813, whatever tool I use it has to be bootable since I only have the one computer nad cannot remove the hard drive
<kostkon> disgruntledanon, i meant the snap package should appear when you search for bitcoin not the .deb file you tried to install (obviously through Ubuntu software again)
<marijuana> i dont even see a deb file on bitcoin.org
<deb> deb what?
<kostkon> disgruntledanon, you could try logging out
<disgruntledanon> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<TheNH813> Tools?
<TheNH813> For cloning disks?
<disgruntledanon> Honestly
<TheNH813> pennTeller: Disk cloning utils that are bootable?
<disgruntledanon> If I knew a single bloody word that was being written in this chat I'd probably qualify for nuclear propulsions in the navy
<pennTeller> TheNH813, correct, like clonezilla is
<disgruntledanon> I want back to my virus windows 10 pls
<TheNH813> What filesystem?
<TheNH813> Try a GParted live USB/CD. That's what I use.
<disgruntledanon> also that app you sent is Bitcoin Unlimited. My wallet save is only for Core.
<marijuana> probably.  linux does require learning
<pennTeller> TheNH813, that will allow me to clone a drive and turn the image into an iso?
<disgruntledanon> learning or memorization
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I´ve used Gparted but didn't know it could to this
<marijuana> both work.  learning is more effective though
<TheNH813> pennTeller: You want to clone a full install to a ISO?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, yes
<disgruntledanon> k, alright, just gonna, delete my stuff and figure out how to partition my SSDs back to be compatible with win10.
<kostkon> disgruntledanon, well, decide for yourself:   snap info bitcoin bitcoin-qt
<TheNH813> pennTeller: Does it have to contain just the software, or does it need configuration too?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I jus need a carbon copy of my whole disk drive as an iso. So that I can restore from that if I mess up my server.
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I am told this is a common practice and that Clonezilla is used often
 * marijuana wonders if dd would get the job done.
<TheNH813> Well, if you just want to backup and restore a HDD, is there any reason it needs to be a .ISO? So it's bootable?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I am just weirded out because clonezilla game me a folder not an iso
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I would prefer an iso to check integrity, If instead I have a folder, a file can be misplaced by a script or something
<pennTeller> the iso cannot be modified as easily, so thats why
<TheNH813> You can clone a HDD to a file and then create a checksum for it, but if you want .ISO, give me a few minutes to look some things up.
<TheNH813> Sorry if I'm also a bit odd at this moment, Active Directory is beginning to get on my nerves. It's for a assignment I need to finish. XD
<pennTeller> TheNH813, thank you lol
<TheNH813> How large is the HDD?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, 240 GB
<TheNH813> Well, that's going to create a LOT of .iso files.
<pennTeller> TheNH813, im sorry i dont see why that would be the case
<TheNH813> About how much data is there?
<TheNH813> Do you intend to burn it to DVDs or no?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, no burning, just keep it in my NAS in case i need to restore later
<pennTeller> TheNH813, its only got about 8gb so far since its a new install
<TheNH813> Oh, that makes a lot more sense now. You want to use .iso file as a container for the disk.
<TheNH813> Rather then as a burnable .iso. Got it.
<TheNH813> Do you simply want to store a copy of the drive as a single file?
<pennTeller> TheNH813, yes exactly
<pennTeller> :)
<TheNH813> DD can do that. It will also back up the entire partition table and boot records.
<TheNH813> dd if=/dev/sdX of=/path/to/image
<TheNH813> So to backup /dev/sda...
<pennTeller> TheNH813, yeah but how am i going to run dd ?
<TheNH813> Boot into a live USB or something.
<pennTeller> TheNH813, unless i boot into a live cd and then run dd
<pennTeller> yeah
<TheNH813> dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/Backup/sda.img bs=1M
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I suppose there is no other options
<TheNH813> Is what I use.
<pennTeller> TheNH813, I would just prefer a moer "automated" method than dd
<TheNH813> Allright.
<pennTeller> TheNH813, in order to decrease the chances of disk nuking
<pennTeller> lol
<pennTeller> TheNH813, who hasn't completely messed a disk with a simple dd mistake
<TheNH813> Yeah, true.
<TheNH813> I trust myself enough now, but I triple check that command for sure. XD
<pennTeller> TheNH813, yeah it can get pretty scary second before pushing enter
<pennTeller> TheNH813, thanks for your help anyway
<TheNH813> Yeah besides copying and pasting the partition between physical drives in GParted or using proprietary software my mind is blank.
<TheNH813> You're welcome for the help. Sorry I ran out of ideas. XD
<pennTeller> TheNH813, no worries hah
<wallbroken> hi
<wallbroken> why if i do /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<wallbroken> the changements doesn't take effect?
<CarlFK> I win! :set mouse=
<CarlFK> if anyone wants to see what I was going on about, :set mouse=a - and then try to select text.  fun times.
<tatertots> waltman: because there's a new sheriff in town ...goes by the name systemd
<tatertots> waltman: so you'll need to rethink your approach
<waltman> tatertots: huh?
<hachre> lol
<tatertots> waltman: open terminal
<tatertots> waltman: nevermind
<catalase> can someone help me map a samba share?
<catalase> i've followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated%2C%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way%21
<lotuspsychje> catalase: there is also a #samba channel if you like
<catalase> hmmm
<catalase> on snap, i got it to work
<nexus7ubuntu> hi frands i need halp
<nexus7ubuntu> i have ubuntu installed on a nexus7 and i cant login, lightdm is stuck in a loop
<nexus7ubuntu> i cant access tty console because it goes to a blank screen
<nexus7ubuntu> i dont have ssh running so i cant ssh in
<nexus7ubuntu> all i have is a guest account
<nexus7ubuntu> guest has no sudo access so i cant do anything
<nexus7ubuntu> i think its possibly because i have a full harddrive either that or some kind of lightdm issue, but without console with sudo i have no idea what to do
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: you run ubuntu touch or ubports?
<nexus7ubuntu> um
<nexus7ubuntu> im running this: ttp://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.bootimg - http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img.gz
<nexus7ubuntu> so thats a port i guess?
<nexus7ubuntu> is there any way to get sudo on a guest account or change user on a guest account
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: nexus7 wifi is a tablet, you can run ubuntu desktop on it
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: and ubuntu touch is depraced, so install the new ubports method
<nexus7ubuntu> so the tablet is essentially bricked is what youre saying
<nexus7ubuntu> i have to install some other version of ubuntu on it
<nexus7ubuntu> there is no way i can get ssh running for me to log in via this guest account or change users on this guest account or anything liek that?
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: read what i just said mate
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: ubuntu touch is depraced, install the ubports method
<nexus7ubuntu> youre saying i have to install a whole new version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: ubports.com #ubports
<nexus7ubuntu> ok thanks ill have a look
<nexus7ubuntu> except that ubports doenst list my device
<nexus7ubuntu>  its an old nexus 7
<nexus7ubuntu> i didnt really want to have to reinstall anything i was hoping for a fix...
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: its not the wifi model?
<nexus7ubuntu> it has wifi
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: if its nexus 7 wifi you can install ubports
<ducasse> nexus7ubuntu: this channel only supports currently supported ubuntu versions, and 13.04 is ancient
<nexus7ubuntu> wait no, this is the 2012 version not the 2013 wifi version
<nexus7ubuntu> im just asking if theres any way i can fix this through guest account
<nexus7ubuntu> is there any possible way to change user on guest or start ssh
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: ubuntu has dropped ubuntu touch support, we cant help you with is here
<lotuspsychje> it
<nexus7ubuntu> so im stuffed
<nexus7ubuntu> thanks anyway
<nexus7ubuntu> $100 down the drain essentially
<nexus7ubuntu> ok bye
<nexus7ubuntu> maybe i can reflash it or something
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: try also the XDA forum
<lotuspsychje> nexus7ubuntu: flash android or another port from xda perhaps
<ducasse> nexus7ubuntu: or try #ubuntu-arm
<ducasse> maybe they can help you
<ducasse> (it can take some time to get an answer there now, though, this is a quiet time)
<gt8ost4l> does anybopdy here use sublime text 3?
<ducasse> gt8ost4l: better ask your real question
<gt8ost4l> ducasse everytime i put the commands in Preferences > Keybindings - User it just doesnt work out!
<gt8ost4l> the output should indent my html file but it doesnt indent at all
<backtrack> hi
<backtrack> if i add a newuser
<backtrack> it will be automatically added to sudoers?
<ducasse> gt8ost4l: that's not really an ubuntu question, why don't you try ##sublimetext?
<gt8ost4l> i tried that it doesnt exist
<ducasse> backtrack: no, you need to specify you want to add it to the sudo group
<ducasse> gt8ost4l: did you see there are two '#'s?
<gt8ost4l> ducasse:what are you talking about
<gt8ost4l> ?
<ducasse> gt8ost4l: read the channel name _carefully_, look at the beginning
<backtrack> ducasse, you know the path of that file?
<tsarompy> hey #ubuntu <3
<tsarompy> i have a favor to ask if anyones up for it
<tsarompy> lol nevermind i figured it out
<tsarompy> i was gonna ask if someone would send me their ttf of ubuntu mono
<tsarompy> im on debian but ubuntu mono is my favorite monospaced font ever
<kirandeo87> Hi All, Bluetooth on my laptop never works with Ubuntu 16.4
<kirandeo87> Can anyone help?
<tatertots> kirandeo87: open terminal
<tatertots> kirandeo87: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> kirandeo87: let me know when done
<kirandeo87> @tatertots sure
<kirandeo87> tatertots: done
<tatertots> kirandeo87: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> kirandeo87: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<kirandeo87> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199762/
<tatertots> kirandeo87: dmesg|grep ueto|pastebinit
<tatertots> kirandeo87: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<kirandeo87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199777/
<tatertots> kirandeo87: i see an error
<kirandeo87> tatertots: ok. any solution on it?
<tatertots> kirandeo87: ubuntu-drivers devices|pastebinit
<tatertots> kirandeo87: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<kirandeo87> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199840/
<tatertots> kirandeo87: apt list --installed |grep bcm|pastebinit
<tatertots> kirandeo87: you can ignore the warning..and you don't need to tell it to me because this ain't my first rodeo
<tatertots> kirandeo87: so just share the url/link only
<tatertots> kirandeo87: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<kirandeo87> tatertots: here is the output:
<kirandeo87> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<kirandeo87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199853/
<tatertots> kirandeo87: modinfo wl|pastebinit
<kirandeo87> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199865/
<tatertots> kirandeo87: appears to be looking for a "patch" of some sort http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199777/   it cannot find it
<tatertots> kirandeo87: you are using Card-1: Broadcom BCM43142 802.11b/g/n driver: wl bus-ID: 06:00.0 chip-ID: 14e4:4365 right now
<tatertots> kirandeo87: however
<tatertots> kirandeo87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199840/ suggests it supports "BT=bluetooth"
<kirandeo87> tatertots: ok
<tatertots> kirandeo87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199853/ suggests you already have it installed
<tatertots> kirandeo87: thus my flow chart takes us back to Card-1: Broadcom BCM43142 802.11b/g/n driver: wl bus-ID: 06:00.0 chip-ID: 14e4:4365
<tatertots> kirandeo87: and "wl" specifically
<tatertots> kirandeo87: are you following me?...or am i speaking greek?
<kirandeo87> tatertots: What I understood is, I have the required driver but its not functioning properly... and is looking for some patch
<tatertots> kirandeo87: okay i'd say you passed the comprehension exam :)
<kirandeo87> tatertots: :)
<kirandeo87> tatertots: Do you think reinstall or something will help?
<tatertots> kirandeo87: i think you should investigate "wl"
<tatertots> kirandeo87: as in Card-1: Broadcom BCM43142 802.11b/g/n driver: wl bus-ID: 06:00.0 chip-ID: 14e4:4365
<genii> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tatertots> kirandeo87: but that's just "my opinion" :)
<kirandeo87> tatertots: ok
<kirandeo87> I will look through this and see if it helps me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kirandeo87> Thanks tatertots and ubottu
<tatertots> kirandeo87: take this little gem with you
<tatertots> kirandeo87: Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM.hcd not found
<genii> Broadcoms are notoriously bad for using under Linux, unfortunately for users
<kirandeo87> tatertots: I will search on that error. Thanks!
<tatertots> kirandeo87: no prob ;)
<flodders> ahoi! im trying to execute a command like "sudo shutdown -h 01:30" on autostart running ubuntu 17.10+. pls what is the most elegant way to do this?
<jk^> Hi, i'm trying to forcepae, i read all the guide but it appears three dashes not two. How to enter the parameter?
<EriC^^> three dashes?
<EriC^^> what guide?
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<jk^> After quiet splash there are 3 dashes not 2
<jk^> Where have i to enter the parameter?
<jk^> Now a string of options is visible, often with 'quiet' or 'quiet splash --' at the end. Add 'forcepae' to the string before and after the two dashes ("forcepae -- forcepae").
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Bk2MTPaRPnjJZj1fmGdTo275woTTkdAJ
<jk^> three dashes, guides tells two, how to enter the parameter? forcepae -- forcepae
<lotuspsychje> !pae | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Ubuntu provides only PAE-enabled kernels for 32-bit systems now. Some older CPUs may have issues with it. For more info and troubleshooting, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<jk^> lotuspsychje i read all that
<jk^> [10:59] (jk^) After quiet splash there are 3 dashes not 2
<jk^> So i don't know the exact way to enter the parameter
<jk^> lotuspsychje i posted image
<jk^> [11:19] (jk^) https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Bk2MTPaRPnjJZj1fmGdTo275woTTkdAJ
<boojinks> Hi all. I've just installed Ubuntu server and set up my wifi connection as part of the install but can't for the life of me find where it's saved the details. It doesn't appear to have created anything in wpa_supplicant, networkd or networkmanager - any ideas?
<ckovacs> saved the details as in?
<ckovacs> ifconfig?
<boojinks> ckovacs: as in it connects on boot but I have no idea how, and I want to disable it and set it up in networkd instead.
<ckovacs> https://askubuntu.com/questions/490429/turn-off-the-wireless-card-on-each-boot
<ckovacs> ?
<thinky> hey there
<thinky> i installed opera on ubuntu 16.04 but can not watch html5 and flash videos on it while i can watch on firefox
<thinky> what can i do?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<thinky> hello
<thinky> how can i watch flash and html5 videos on opera ?
<thinky> i can watch on firefox but i cant on opera
<thinky> on ubuntu 16/04
<Shawn|i7-720QM> good night(although its morning)
<viju> Whenever I open the lid of the laptop after sometime I get a authentication window that won't show my username but has password field and even after entring correct password it won't let me in. There are only 2 buttons on it 1. to submit and other to switch user but that too won't work. The screen goes blank and comes back to the same screen if I move mouse. Seems the recent updates have broken it.
<viju> Anyone else found the solution?
<Huskar> Hello, i got lag with my Bluetooth audio, with Ubuntu 17.04. In windows 7 on the same machiene the sound is ok. Does anyone have same issue?
<rcw2> Openshot had flicker issues when adding effects.  Any other editor available?  If there is a 2nd video editor thats just good at effects id consider using that one for effects and bringing the finished product back to openshot.  Was using ubuntu 16.10 Not using 17.10
<auronandace> rcw2: 16.10 is no longer supported
<opmrcl> E: Failed to fetch http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rpm/librpmio3_4.12.0.1+dfsg1-3build2_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 90.147.160.69 80]
<opmrcl> on lubuntu Wiley
<opmrcl> I have many errors when I make a apt-get update?
<alkisg> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<alkisg> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alkisg> opmrcl: read those ^
<opmrcl> alkisg: how can I know exactly which lubuntu I have?
<alkisg> opmrcl: cat /etc/os-release
<alkisg> It mentions the version there
<BitBot1> hello!
<alkisg> Hello
<stephen101> So I had some problems with pretty much every Linux distro. MCE error in memory bank 4. I ran windows memory diagnostics, no errors. And now I am running passmark which is a extensive test. No errors as of now and I am a hour into it.
<stephen101> This makes me wonder if this error is a bug in most Linux kernels towards my machine...?
<brainwash> stephen101: more like a question for ##linux
<pa> hi
<pa> is it possible to use a kernel 4.14 on a 14.04 ?
<stephen101> Well I initially had the error in Ubuntu.
<pa> or would i have to expect something not working?
<brainwash> pa: I would just test it
<stephen101> Since I have tested multiple different distros, same exact errors. Doesn't matter if if update my bios and firmware. Or roll them back.
<stephen101> Even tried rolling back my bios as far as I could.
<brainwash> not sure what to suggest other than testing different kernel versions
<brainwash> older and newer
<stephen101> I also tried 17.10.
<brainwash> try 18.04 dev
<stephen101> 17.10 sucks as far as using most root programs lol.
<stephen101> Even using gparted is annoying.
<brainwash> you can select the Xorg gnome session
<stephen101> But to me that's idk like a oxymoron type deal lol.
<akik> stephen101: if using wayland, add "xhost +si:localuser:root" to your startup
<stephen101> I got that. I formated and reinstalled 16.04
<stephen101> 17.10 just didn't do it for me, to many work a rounds to get different applications to work.
<stephen101> BTW idk how it worked. But usually I just hit format Ubuntu and reinstall. Dude it wiped out my windows 10. Was slightly upset it didn't detect my dual boot.
<stephen101> Had to partition after Ubuntu was installed,  reinstall windows 10, then grub rescue. -_-
<blueingress> Hi, I have problem installing firefox, Err:1 http://mirror-lax.psychz.net/Ubuntu artful-security/main amd64 firefox amd64 57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 404  Not Found, Is it the problem of my config or the problem of the mirror server?
<skinux> Anyone have experience accessing a Windows share (I have a Microsoft linked account on the other machine) using Ubuntu Xenial?
<stephen101> Sudo apt-get install firefox
<BluesKaj> blueingress, which Ubuntu version?
<blueingress> BluesKaj, 17.10
<blueingress> stephen101, yes, that is the error message I got above.
<BluesKaj> blueingress, FF should be installed by default
<Dave_Elec> hey guys, i am seeing an unreasonable network traffic on my laptop and i couldn't find where it is going..
<stephen101> Have you checked in ubuntu software icon and check there?
<BluesKaj> !tab | stephen101
<ubottu> stephen101: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tnewman> i did a debootstrap artful and for some reason networking.service doesnt exist
<akik> Dave_Elec: you can install iptraf-ng and see details for your network traffic
<tnewman> i'd prefer not to type entire *.service files by hand
<tnewman> is there a way to dpkg-reconfigure something to make stuff autogenerate?
<stephen101> @ubottu huh?
<blueingress> BluesKaj， there is problem upgrading, so I deleted it. and won't find it back.
<BluesKaj> blueingress, FF 57 is quite buggy, don't think it's a wonderful fast and edgy browser. I have it installed but it's not working well at all ..sync isn't working right for starters. So I'm sticking with chrome.
<stephen101> I always use chrome-stable without issues.
<BluesKaj> blueingress, here's a tut that might work https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/installing-firefox-57-0-tar-bz2-on-linux/
<stephen101> OK so I did some research on my MCE error and the processor I have. There are other people with the duplicate problem.
<alkisg> blueingress: that mirror you're using is not an official ubuntu mirror
<alkisg> Switch to an official one. How did you end up with that?!
<stephen101> So its a Linux kernel bug distro wide or a problem with Intel microcode
<stephen101> @alkisg Remember we  talked about this? Before.
<alkisg> stephen101: I wasn't watching your chat now, I don't know the issue...
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26158204/
<alkisg> OK, wait for people that may want to comment on your issue...
<alkisg> You can also ask in #ubuntu-kernel or in #linux
<stephen101> Lol I asked in Linux, no good answer.
<alkisg> Sure, IRC is not official tech support, you get what you get :)
<alkisg> For official tech support you'd contact Intel
<alkisg> Sounds like a hardware error that windows can work around it, and maybe linux can't. I don't know more.
<stephen101> But when I google "MCE  n3350" it shows others using Linux and exact same error.
<alkisg> You can file bug reports in ubuntu kernel, or upstream kernel if it happens there, or contact intel
<stephen101> I ran none windows benchmarks on boot. No issues detected.
<alkisg> That says nothing
<stephen101> Intel won't supply support for Linux.
<stephen101> Read that in their forums lol.
<stephen101> All I am saying is this is a system wide error for anyone using the same processor as mine and running Linux.
<alkisg> Cool. I told you the options I can think of, it's up to you to use them or not. That's all I can do for this.
<jyka> intel is the most active kernel developer in the world
<jyka> (linux kernel)
<stephen101> I get that, but if you ask they will say they can't provide help with Linux errors.
<jyka> red hat and canonical are far behind
<alkisg> stephen101: that's nonsense, but handle it however you like
<alkisg> Intel supports Linux just fine and have fixed a lot of bugs that I reported upstream
<alkisg> If you use forums instead of bug trackers though, don't expect much
<stephen101> Anyways. I am just going to ignore this error.  I need to fix my broken wifi lol
<yeats> stephen101: srsly - look for a bug report, and if you don't see one, file one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs
<yeats> often the bug report thread has patches you can try or workarounds
<yeats> since it's affecting multiple users, almost certain there's already a report for the issue
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26158204/
<stephen101> My issue, but I tried to search the link you gave, not sure but it comes up with nothing.
<blueingress> BluesKaj, Thanks
<blueingress> alkisg, How can I reset my apt config to official ubuntu mirror?
<yeats> stephen101: launchpad search is kind of crappy - might try searching google for your error plus "ubuntu bugs"
<blueingress> alkisg, I think this is the root cause of this problem. I have other ubuntu 17.10 server which don't have this issue.
<stephen101> One sec let me check
<stephen101> Nothing for "m3350 MCE Ubuntu"
<stephen101> But "m3350 mce" shows others on other distros with duplicate error.
<stephen101> Fair to assume this hasn't been presented to bug reporting on Ubuntu.
<blueingress> alkisg, I just copy it from a gce version, it works, no matter how slow or fast it is. :-) Thanks.
<alkisg> blueingress: np
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> how I can eanble memory-full-oom-kill on a live (not installed) Ubuntu?
<alkisg> TheWild: how would you do it on an installed ubuntu?
<TheWild> dunno, but probably I had to reboot.
<alkisg> Nah, I don't think so
<alkisg> Isn't it configurable from /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq ?
<alkisg> Also, why random killing instead of specifying a specific process to kill on oom?
<alkisg> E.g. start with browser with higher score so that oom knows to kill it first
<alkisg> *the browser
<alkisg> Or xorg, or whatever you prefer to kill first
<TheWild> short: when Linux goes out of memory, it shows that in very shameful way (freezes). I want to enable OOM to kill whatever, but become responsive again.
<alkisg> TheWild: short: start reading there: https://askubuntu.com/questions/60672/how-do-i-use-oom-score-adj
<TheWild> "to let it kill whatever"
<alkisg> This "lets it kill specific programs" which is way better
<TheWild> a resource hog is probably either firefox or lightdm. It even more problematic because when freeze happens, I can't even access tty.
<alkisg> TheWild: I understand you and I'm suggesting a solution but I'm afraid you're not understanding me
<alkisg> You can specify one or more applications to be killed when out of memory happens
<alkisg> Automatically, without even having to press sysrq+f
<alkisg> So when out of memory happens, you can have firefox automatically shut down, and all other processes unaffected
<stephen101> Bigger swap? Maybe help.
<stephen101> Or zram
<alkisg> No swap in live cds
<TheWild> swao on live system?
<alkisg> zram can help a bit, but only so much
<alkisg> It's preactivated on live cds afaik
<stephen101> Didn't know, just a option which I run on my devices.
<stephen102> I notice a significant difference using zram.
<stephen102> You can enable swap in live with gparted.
<TheWild> nvm. sudo sysctl -w kernel.sysrq=1
<TheWild> I generaly don't have processes running of that importance, especially on live system, but killing whatever is IMHO better than need to reboot whole system.
 * alkisg gives up trying to communicate with TheWild :)
<Kurtis12345> hey, when holding down a key on the keyboard my touchpad wont move
<Kurtis12345> as soon as i release the key and try to move the touchpad will work again
<markmedes2> Hello, I'm using a dual-monitor set up and need to blank only one of them. Is it possible?
<TickerTape> what's a good command-line tool for writing dvd+rw on ubuntu?
<ioria> wodim
<alkisg> TickerTape: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Command_Line_.28Terminal.29
<alkisg> Meh, didn't see the reply already there :D
<markmedes2> No luck with blanking only one monitor on a dual-monitor setup?
<alkisg> markmedes2: if you blank one of them, it'll come back on the next keypress... maybe `xrandr --output VGA-1 --off` would be better instead?
<ioria> markmedes2, you could that ^ but it wont't come back on
<alkisg> Yeah to turn on, xrandr --output VGA-1 --auto
<ioria> with a black screen, not easy
<markmedes2> It's playing video on 1 montior while recording security cameras on the other, there shouldn't be much interaction except for when an alarm event happens, the video on the secondary display should be running all day
<alkisg> He'll still have the one monitor working
<alkisg> He could even bind that to hotkeys
<ioria> iirc, tried once, not working
<alkisg> Which part? I regularly use that
<ioria> unless i missed somehing
<ioria> ah, ok
<alkisg> I even scripted it to automatically xrandr/off my lvds laptop monitor when I plugged an external one, and then the opposite when I unplugged it
<markmedes2> I don't want to disable the primary monitor completely, just want to blank it when there is no interaction with it, while keeping the secondary on all day
<alkisg> Blanking stops on keypress
<markmedes2> no problem, that's exactly what I need, to resume when there is a keypress
<ioria> markmedes2, already tried xset dpms force off
<markmedes2> no
<alkisg> That would blank both of them, wouldn't it?
<alkisg> Btw,  https://superuser.com/questions/140060/is-there-a-way-to-turn-one-monitor-off-in-a-dual-head-setup
<alkisg> And another person suggesting vbetool, which I'm not sure can do it
<markmedes2> oh, great, I search all day on google
<markmedes2> thank you
<alkisg> Nah, the only real solution there is with nvidia
<alkisg> So unless you use one... :D
<markmedes2> hmmk
<markmedes2> no nvidia for me, thanks
<markmedes2> f* you nvidia
<alkisg> Btw what's your output of xrandr?
<ioria> vbetool is for console, i guesss
<markmedes2> https://pastebin.com/XBHN2swd
<alkisg> markmedes2: so anyway if you don't really find a way, one way that will work is to run xrandr to set LVDS-1 to off, and if you want not to disrupt the window settings, to set HDMI-1 to the same resolution that LVDS-1 had (so displaying the same thing but nowhere), and assign a hotkey to set or restore all that
<markmedes2> Ok, thank you
<alkisg> E.g. F5 => LVDS and VGA, again F5 => HDMI and VGA
<MikeHSG> Afternoon. Wondering if anyone's tried running PLEX Media Server on a 32 bit Lubuntu install
<Mathisen> MikeHSG, im sure someone has, maybe explain your issue and what you need help with
<MikeHSG> I'm doing an intitial build using an older machine - Pentium Dual-Core from about 2009, in an old Dell. Running 8gb RAM. Had XP on it, decided to repurpose it into a media server. Leaning towards a 32-bit Lubuntu install with Plex Media Server.
<MikeHSG> Plan is to have it sitting on my home LAN, nothing fancy, stream music around the house from other devices using Plex apps
<MikeHSG> Anyone?
<Mathisen> MikeHSG, you are just saying planed things, no issues :)
<Mathisen> nothing to respond to
<MikeHSG> I'm asking if anyone's trid something like this or if there's any issues with this kind of a build
<Mathisen> it should work fine and #plex would be able to answer most of your questions i guess
<MikeHSG> Didn't realize they had a channel! Good deal! Thanks!
<sudormrf> hey guys. trying to sort something out. on 17.10 and trying to mount an SMB share on a freenas box. the freenas box has min value set to SMB2 and max to SMB3, trying to mount via nautilus, smbclient and the mount command all fail. Output of the CLI commands (same errors when I substitute IP for hostname) is here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9b94b8bb421d9696793ec0a25577b41d, Nautilus error is: "Unable to access location: Failed to retrieve
<sudormrf> share list from server: connection timed out" and is immediate. I have been googling and people were suggesting modifying the smb.conf file on my machine, which I tried and it didn't fix the issue. I have another freenas box with a share that it can reach, but the settings on that one are loose, saying min is NT4 and max is SMB3. Any suggestions?
<lucas-arg> hey all, got problems with steam and debian using nvidia drivers, followed all instructions give everywhere and cant make it launch the games, steam runs just fine thoguh, any ideas??
<Bashing-om> lucas-arg: More than one driver installed ? what shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' .
<lucas-arg> Bashing-om, i might still have nouveau drivers installed
<lucas-arg> should i just uninstall them after installing nvidia?
<Bashing-om> lucas-arg: No, installing the proprietary driver will take care of the nouvea driver . But mot tan a single proprietary driver will cause a conflict and nothing gui will work .
<Bashing-om> more than*
<lucas-arg> ive installed nvidia-driver then installed libgl1-nvidia-glx:i386
<lucas-arg> just what it says here https://wiki.debian.org/es/Steam
<lucas-arg> but games wont start
<lucas-arg> i can play ok in ubuntu, but want to move to debian instead
<brainwash> lucas-arg: this here isn't #debian
<Bashing-om> lucas-arg: ^^ . Did you not read and heed the warning before the " libgl1-nvidia-glx " install ?
<lucas-arg> Bashing-om, nope ill see... brainwash i know but here are kind people that can help me
<Sterist> hellos, I'm looking for a practical means of adding a visual indicator of VPN status to either the ethernet icon or the notification bar, can anyone help with that please :)
<Sterist> Wi-Fi displays a lock next to the signal bars when VPN connected, and none when disconnected, but ethernet doesn't say anything.
<Sterist> say/show
<Sterist> maybe the GUI has a set of icons for active/inactive but the ethernet icons weren't created with the lock... anyone know where the icons are stored?
<sera_denoir> ubuntu server 17.10, trying to install owncloud, and running into a permission error that tends to lead to searches telling me that the application can't write to the directory specified in php's 'session.save_path' variable (which is /var/lib/php/sessions).  app is running as user 'www-data' and folder is owned by 'root' ... What's the proper way to give the app user write access to that folder?
#ubuntu 2018-12-10
<cybercrypto> a1Cypher: Please describe what is the error you are getting.
<Dave_Elec> Hey everyone, I have added freecad-maintainers/freecad-stable ppa to my ubuntu 18.10 and it is still showing me version 0.16 any suggestions?
<hggdh> Dave_Elec: I do not know what you expected in terms of versions, but the best you can do is contact the PPA's maintainers
<Dave_Elec> hggdh: the default ubuntu ppa has 0.16 but the frecad-maintainers ppa has 0.17 and apt only shows me 0.16
<hggdh> Dave_Elec: the PPA you pointed out above says "freecad-stable". Perhaps there is another PPA that has 0.17?
<Dave_Elec> hggdh: yeah the freecad-stable from freecad-maintainers
<kinghat> can I SSH into a live booted thumb drive?
<hggdh> kinghat: if it has openssh-server running, yes. But openssh-server is not installed by default on Ubuntu
<texla> hggdh, I want to run df -h and get a different partition than the original /dev/sda1
<hggdh> texla: what do you mean?
<texla> hggdh, when i run df -h i get the results from /dev/sda1 I want the results to show /dev/sda2 or 3 or4
<hggdh> texla: if you run "df -h" without any other options, it will show you all mounted filesystems (and space used/available). If you only see /dev/sda1, then there is only /dev/sda1 mounted
<texla> hggdh, https://pastebin.com/d57mZAmn..this is what i get
<kinghat> hggdh: i can connect to it and accept the keys but when it asks me for a password and i leave it blank it says permission denied.
<texla> hggdh, You saying I have to mount each partition before running df -h then do I add /dev/sda2 etc
<hggdh> texla: if there are other filesystems, yes, they have to be mounted
<acu> if I installed an application - what is the command to find everything installed about that application ? I want to know version, location of application folder. location of configuration files, and prerequisites - dependencies that installed along ?
<hggdh> kinghat: how about giving it a password?
<kinghat> `passwd ubuntu`?
<hggdh> kinghat: whatever is the password for the account
<hggdh> acu: dpkg -l <package name> will give you all files for <package name>; for dependencies, apt-cache depends <package name>
<hggdh> acu: replace <package name> by the name of the package
<hggdh> acu: for all else, consult the package's documentation and/or man pages
<acu> hggdh, thanks, I forgot to ask, what is the command if application is install with snap ?
<acu> I want to know: 1) what is the version 2) where is the application installed 3) where are the configuration files ? 4) what applications where installed along
<OerHeks> snap list , this info is easy to find, if the snap gives configuration files, it is stored in your home folder. ~/snap
<acu> OerHeks, thank you... is there a way to know what else that snap brought in for install ? It was a lot of dependencies, mariadb etc
<acu> I want to know them
<OerHeks> no, they are all confined in that snap, afaik
<acu> OerHeks, it is interesting - so database install, configurations, php etc all is in snap ? nothing in the host OS ?
<OerHeks> not sure there is a snap that provides that,..
<hggdh> acu: snaps are, pretty much, self-contained
<acu> well, that is what I want to know - for example, I installed nextcloud - OK, nice, but I need to know what was installed, where are the files,?
<acu> for example nextcloud
<acu> snap install --channel=14/candidate nextcloud
<OerHeks> that populair snap gives many version indeed https://snapcraft.io/nextcloud
<acu> did wonders, but I have 0 ideea what is in the host (if anything at all) , and what exactly is installed allong (of course I can browse through files /var/snap, but certainly there is a way to find - I know there are are lot of things pulled along
<OerHeks> and snap keeps 3 versions on disk, too
<OerHeks> https://docs.nextcloud.com/server/12/Nextcloud_Server_Administration_Manual.pdf
<OerHeks> version 3 dec 2018
<OerHeks> oh nice, here it is described, Nextcloud 13.0.7 Apache 2.4 PHP 7.1 MySQL 5.7 Redis 4.0 mDNS https://github.com/nextcloud/nextcloud-snap
<kinghat> hggdh: im trying to set my account on ubuntu server back to sudoers or in the group sudo via ssh into a live booted usb on the machine. if i do `visudo` that is only giving me the live usb users and not the users on the ubuntu server im trying to edit.
<acu> OerHeks, is there a command to know what exactly is installed along - actually if you see aboe I am interested in 14.04 (is light years ahead of version 13) - but I want to know all the applications - and modules (php mariadb etc - in other words, I am interested in the list of application install - not generic )
<kinghat> can i edit the ubuntu server users somehow from the live usb?
<kinghat> cna i just go to `/etc/sudoers` and add 'user ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<kinghat> can*
<OerHeks> acu, sure, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Search_commands
<hggdh> kinghat: yes, you can. But the best would be to use visudo with the -f parameter
<kinghat> what is the -f parameter?
<hggdh> kinghat: then you can give the actual file you want to edit. see 'man visudo' for details
<kinghat> hggdh: so i did: visudo -f /media/neon/2d78a139-a582-11e8-8256-7446a0af81e0/etc/sudoers
<kinghat> and it brought it up like i previously had it brought it up using nano
<kinghat> hopefully it takes
<OerHeks> kinghat, if you did not chroot, it would not work, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Add_User_to_a_Group
<kinghat> i cant use recovery because the grub menu is jacked on my screen. its hardly visible.  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/cGioOJe6/irccloudcapture2268390190753378140.jpg
<kinghat> so i had to use a live boot usb to be able to edit the file on the machine
<kinghat> looks like it worked
<chrismatthews> where are settings for system logs kept on ubuntu?
<kinghat> hggdh: so if i just added my only user back to sudoers, shouldnt it be in the group `sudo`?
<scythefwd2> hallo folks.. any of yall familiar with the ubuntu image for the odroid xu4?
<lowkeycoat1> perhaps some one can help.. im looking for a low requirements linux os just for transfering files, i only have x2 512gb ram, id like to use a gui
<guiverc> lowkeycoat1, we only support Ubuntu & official flavors, and 512mb is rather light for a gui & live-system
<kinghat> is it possible to put the output of 'compgen -g' into alphabetical order?
<bindi> kinghat: | sort
<kinghat> tyvm
<talx> good morning folks,
<talx> how would you make all your traffic go through one interface?
<talx> I've read in google but does iptables must be on ?
<qwebirc13522> anyone have a few minutes to work through a proplem I'm having with Drone 18.04 server?
<comet23> i just deleted apache but it still says it exists
<comet23> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1VVOISMe/
<comet23> why does it return apache2: ???
<qwebirc13522> i cant get phpmyadmin to come up no matter what i do
<slidinghorn> comet23, that's the default return.  If it were installed, it would show a location after the colon
<comet23> thank you!
<slidinghorn> qwebirc13522, more information would be more likely to get you some answers.  How did you install it?  How are you attempting to reach it?  What error(s) are you getting? etc.
<qwebirc13522> whats the command to see php info
<qwebirc13522> or what command(s) would show helpful infp
<bindi> 'php -i' and ##php
<qwebirc13522> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YRrHFY5Xcz/
<qwebirc13522> can anyone see what might be wrong here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YRrHFY5Xcz/
<slidinghorn> you still haven't given us any useful information other than "I can't get phpmyadmin to come up"
<qwebirc13522> php installs but when i try to pull up the phpmyadmin it says the url or page doesnt exist
<slidinghorn> how did you install it
<qwebirc13522> from comand line. i can find the page i folowed
<Ben64> the less info you give the less people can help
<qwebirc13522> well it was a friends ex that set it up and they are hot and cold and now they are on a hot phase and im left reassembling the pieces
<qwebirc13522> basically I am trying to get concrete5 up and running which it seems to be now but i think i get the login information from the logs of that somewhere
<qwebirc13522> ok then i got it to work from the machine on links, but it wants ,e to fix server config to indicate https properly
<eeos> hi everybody! Since the last update of the gdal library I cannot install qgis anymore ....
<eeos> Apparently the virtual package gdal-abi-2-2-3 has disappeared ....
<moha> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install the MySQL JDBC on Ubuntu 1804 (for programming in Java). I know that I can get this file (Connector/J) directly from MySQL website. Isn't this file in Ubuntu repositories? I prefere to install directly from Ubuntu repos instead of Maven repos.
<amcsi> anyone else's Ubuntu not recognizing their laptop's external monitor recently? :( I'm using 18.10
<mIk3_08> Hello everyone. I just try to open my Firewall Configuration app. But the application wasn't able to open and there is a pop up window say's; System program problem detected. What is that mean? I'm using Ubuntu 18.04
<talx> why would I see an interface in ifconfig but when I do ethtool it says no data. also ifconfig interface up says not such device
<iresf> hello i want to customize ubuntu 16.04 but ubuntu costomize kit does not work for that  any better way  ?
<Ben64> customize what
<amcsi> alright I solved the issue by reinstalling the nvidia drivers :)
<iresf> Ben64 : i want to remove ubuntu icon in boot step and put my icon in it
<guiverc> mIk3_08, re: system program detected; it'll likely ask for permission to submit a bug report - I'd advise you let it (something crashed in your system & your system wants to report it)
<mIk3_08> guiverc: Thanks. I already reported it.... Many Thanks for the reply
<iresf> how to change the ubuntu icon in boot step ?
<die7> somehow preseed file ignore ntp settings
<die7> # Time zone config
<die7> d-i time/zone string Etc/UTC
<die7> d-i clock-setup/utc boolean true
<die7> d-i clock-setup/ntp boolean true
<die7> d-i clock-setup/ntp-server string myserver.com
<guiverc> die7, if you have a question ask it (ideally in a single line), and if you want to paste a file/multiple-lines, pastebinit please
<die7> guiverc: sure, sorry
<bipul> Hi, I'm unable to assign IP, when running Ubuntu-server 18.04 in bridge mode in VirtualBox. Does anyone here know how to resolve this?
<lotuspsychje> bipul: join to #ubuntu-server please for likeminded volunteers
<bipul> lotuspsychje, I have asked there.
<lotuspsychje> bipul: if its server related, try to avoid crossposting other ubuntu channels then please
<saeed_azady> hi all, i want to install m2crypto==0.24.0 with in ubuntu 18.04 server. but i have errors. (the swig is installed) anyone can help?
<saeed_azady> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tftr5St3KB/
<iresf> hello
<iresf> i need help to change the "ubuntu" text and ubuntu logo in boot up
<iresf> please help
<saeed_azady> hi all, i want to install m2crypto==0.24.0 with in ubuntu 18.04 server. but i have errors. (the swig is installed) anyone can help?
<saeed_azady> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tftr5St3KB/
<vlt> saeed_azady: The current verion of m2crypto seems to work fine with Ubuntu 18.04's swig.
<saeed_azady> yes, but i need m2crypto 0.24.0 for my app
<vlt> saeed_azady: You could debootstrap a 16.04 and try if it works in a chroot.
<saeed_azady> sorry, you mean i should use ubuntu 16.04?
<vlt> saeed_azady: No, I said you could *try* if it works in a debootstrapped 16.04 chroot environment.
<saeed_azady> ok, i'll try, but all of dependent application will not work correctly with the absence of 0.24.0
<IntelCore>  hi. can i get help about cdrom .. vlc player says cant open
<IntelCore> It loops.. error . says see log?
<arndff> hello. i have so many issues with my ubuntu 18.04.1 lts... is it normal? here's a link with those which are logged: https://imgur.com/jAOx3Nb
<arndff> my laptop is: dell xps 9343
<IntelCore> I have.. couldn't get size
<arndff> @IntelCore did you find any solution to it?
<IntelCore> nop.  the other u need see the bgscan, and virtio
<IntelCore> you use phone apps..?
<IntelCore> virtio is networking virtual machine
<arndff> I use Telegram and WhatsApp webapp
<IntelCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1747878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747878 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[pulseaudio] backend-ofono.c: Failed to register as a handsfree audio agent with ofono: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files" [Low,Won't fix]
<arndff> Yup, mate, found this link too but there isn't a provided solution, is it?
<IntelCore> low, won't fix
<IntelCore> naow u might try other audio
<IntelCore> in general, if the system runs.. it don't cough blood. Ignore some things
<arndff> Okay. I have several issues which are very annoying: 1) sometimes the ubuntu doesn't boot correctly 2) sometimes it freezes randomly
<IntelCore> these don't keep u from boot.. rite
<arndff> 3) I can't pair a bluetooth speaker... but soon I'm going to change my wi-fi card with an intel one (currently with broadcom wifi card)
<IntelCore> bluetooth not wifi
<arndff> And 4) Some shortcuts in Google Chrome doesn't work properly with my second layout... they work fine with my first keyboard layout -- superb strange
<IntelCore> Chrome ..
<arndff> https://ark.intel.com/products/94150/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-8265
<arndff> It's a wireless card with wi-fi + bluetooth
<IntelCore> oic
<IntelCore> link for u .. about bluetooth.. pvt window
<IntelCore> Can i get help cdrom got disk, but vlc no play.
<sonne> does anyone know a free(libre) text editor that has a scratchpad feature like sublime?
<sonne> as in: open text editor, write stuff, close without saving, stuff is still there
<Cheez> Doesn't VS Code do that?
<sonne> Cheez: vs as in visual studio? that's hardly free
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Cheez> visual studio code
<sonne> Cheez: that's proprietary isn't it?
<Cheez> https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode
<Cheez> MIT
<sonne> ah cool
<coz_> BluesKaj, hey guy
<sonne> i was hoping for more of a generic text editor rather than a full blown ide, but it's already something
<sonne> thanks for the tip :)
<Cheez> i count it as a text editor tbh
<BluesKaj> hi coz_
<sonne> Cheez: i'll try it and see how it feels, i hope it has more of a sublime text feeling rather than vs :P
<Cheez> but yeah, i just opened it, shoved a load of text into a brand new unsaved file, closed it, re-opened it, and the unsaved file was still tehre
<Cheez> it's very similar
<Cheez> even down to the ctrl + shift + p menu
<Cheez> lots of extensions too
<sonne> Cheez: pretty cool. i'm cloning the repo right now.
<Cheez> one word of warning, it is electron based, but it's also the best performing electron app i've used.
<sonne> Cheez: it also seems to require a good deal of nodejs stuff, which doesn't exactly have a very good track record for stability and security.. :/
<geirha> no worse than java
<sonne> geirha: well i don't recall popular java modules to have shipped with miners tbf :P
<ducasse> sonne: there's a snap of it
<sonne> ducasse: snaps are not much better for security imho.. it's basically running binaries shipped by third parties, only instead of just the binary you also take the dependencies from them - but i'm sidetracking
<ducasse> sonne: i just meant as an alternative to cloning repos if you just want to test it out
<sonne> ducasse: i'm trying my best not to run binaries that don't come from my distribution, not even once - but thanks :)
<earl_> can anyone PM to help with a drive mount issue im having
<sonne> earl_: any particular reason why we can't help you in public?
<ducasse> !pm | earl_
<ubottu> earl_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<earl_> not at all, sorry just new to the chat didnt know how to ask specifically
<sonne> no worries, what's your problem?
<ioria> sonne, something like xournal ?
<earl_> i mounted a drive to my system and I can see it and use it, but while trying to find the drive using filezilla it is not showing up anywhere
<sonne> earl_: odd. is it a local filesystem?
<earl_> it says that it is mounted to /media , althought in filezilla i do not see that folder anywhere
<sonne> ioria: installing
<ioria> sonne, it was a Q. :]
<sonne> ioria: installing to let you know if it's something like that :P
<ioria> ok
<sonne> ioria: no, not really.. xournal seems to be taking "taking notes" a tad too literally
<ioria> ah
<sonne> a text editor that saves unnamed buffers when i close it is really enough :)
<earl_> sonne: yes it is local
<sonne> earl_: can you see it otherwise? e.g. from the file manager
<sonne> i'm not talking about any side menus or things like that just to be clear, can you see it by walking through the path you're expecting? e.g. / -> /media -> /media/something
<earl_> if i open up file manager it shows under "other locations" along with my main boot drive
<sonne> that's what i was wondering - can you access it without using the "other locations", but just by walking through the mount point?
<earl_> I dont believe so, if i open file manager I dont even see /media
<sonne> interesting. but if you click it in 'other locations' you see the contents.
<earl_> correct
<sonne> does it have a unique name in the file manager?
<sonne> as in, you know, "earl's pen drive" or something like that
<earl_> when I am in disk, it says it is mounted at /media/user/drivename
<sonne> ok
<earl_> yea I named the drive
<sonne> perfect
<sonne> let's try something:
<sonne> spawn a terminal, write 'mount' in it, and read the output. can you see a line that mentions your drive name?
<earl_> yes
<sonne> if you type "ls /media/youruser/yourdrivename", no quotes, do you see the contents?
<sonne> (i'm hoping the drive name doesn't contain spaces or weird characters)
<earl_> when i do that command it says no such file or directory
<earl_> no weird characters
<sonne> odd. did you write the name correctly? correct case? are there spaces involved? what if you just type "ls /media/youruser"?
<earl_> oh sorry, yes if i do the original command it shows the folder that is in there
<sonne> ok, great
<sonne> so it is mounted correctly and it seems there's no weirdness involved, so filezilla shold see it.
<earl_> in files, how would i even go back far enough to see /media
<earl_> if that question makes sense
<sonne> depends in the file manager you're using, i'm not very knowledgeable on those though
<sonne> earl_: is it the only drive you have in /media/youruser?
<earl_> yea only drive
<sonne> cool, try this: spawn a terminal, type "ln -s /media/youruser/* xxx" no quotes
<sonne> then try on filezilla, see if you have a 'xxx' folder in your home directory, and see if it can enter it
<earl_> filezilla does not see it, but i can see it in my home folder on file browser
<_13LACK_> earl_: in filezilla, what shows inside /media directory?
<sonne> earl_: i'm puzzled really. i tried running filezilla on my machine, it has no problems accessing external fileystems.
<earl_> I dont see any /media directory in filezilla
<sonne> earl_: what if you just type "/media" in the "Local site:" box?
<_13LACK_> tell us.. what is appears in filezilla?
<earl_> says /media/ does not exist or can not be accessed
<earl_> if i go to the top of directory in filezilla / i have app, bin, dev, etc, home, lib, lib64, proc, run, sbin, sys, tmp, usr
<_13LACK_> aww
<_13LACK_> maybe is a permission problem
<_13LACK_> whats is the permission of /media directory?
<earl_> honestly i have no clue because I cant get to it anywhere
<b-m-f> earl_, Can you open a terminal and type `ls -la /media/your-username`
<_13LACK_> type ls -lh /
<sonne> _13LACK_: he can see it on the terminal, so at the very least it has u+x.
<b-m-f> earl_, that should print that information
<sonne> and it shouldn't matter with the symlink
<_13LACK_> and see the first co/lum of /media line
<_13LACK_> column*
<earl_> _13LACK_ when i type that
<earl_> it brings up all the folders, but media is the only one in green
<earl_> b-m-f did that command as well, not sure what im supposed to be looking for
<sonne> earl_: what does the first column say? shold be something like: drwxr-xr-x
<Mathisen> earl_, do this instead and give the url it says >  ls -la /media/your-username | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/
<earl_> for which command ?
<sonne> ls -l /
<tchakatak> sonne: the first column are the rights on the file/directory
<sere_> hello
<sonne> tchakatak: i know, i belive it's what _13LACK_ was asking him
<tchakatak> Directory ReadWriteeXecute (for the owner) Read-Execute (for the group) and Read-Execute(For everyone)
<tchakatak> look online at posix rights
<sonne> tchakatak: not sure why you're telling me this, have you read the rest of the backlog?
<b-m-f> earl_, ls -lh / | grep media | awk  '{print $1 $2  $3 $4}' this command should give you the info that sonne is asking for
<keinheit> earl_: fuck it just run `sudo filezilla` then if it works we will know it's permission issues.
<tchakatak> sonne: nope. just arrived.
<sonne> keinheit: boy isn't that radical
<tchakatak> sonne: oh, i was thinking you got questions about posix perms
<sonne> tchakatak: earl_'s filezilla cannot see /media, we're wondering why
<tchakatak> Sorry
<ducasse> keinheit: watch the language, please
<earl_> hmmm when i run sudo filezilla it doesnt open lol
<tchakatak> does /media exist ?
<tchakatak> earl_: normal.
<sonne> earl_: can you please tell us what the first column in the /media row looks like when you do ls -l / ?
<sonne> so we get that out of the way
<earl_> sure
<earl_> drwxrwxr-x
<sonne> good, that's how it should look like
<_13LACK_> ok
<Mathisen> have him use a pastebin.. this guessing is killing me :) ...
<vincenzoml> Hi
<tchakatak> earl_: can you paste the full line with /media inside ?
<sonne> Mathisen: he seems to be very cautious about his private data, i don't see a reason why he should pastebin all of his files
<vincenzoml> I have a filesystem where btrfs has given several uncorrectable errors. I need to find all the files that give "Input/output error" when read
<vincenzoml> it's 200gb of data; any better solution than md5sum everything? I first of all want to find the single broken files.
<tchakatak> vincenzoml: md5sum will not help you
<tchakatak> vincenzoml: this error happend also when you touch a file ?
<earl_> yea its showing media folder in everything you guys tell me to do
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, well if it says io error...
<sonne> ioria: Cheez: i managed to build notepadpp, seems to be exactly what i was looking for - just thought i'd share :)
<tchakatak> earl_: i just wana know who is the owner of the directory
<earl_> i just cant see it in file borwser or filezilla, shows everything but that
<earl_> sure, i can paste it, what command am i running
<sonne> earl_: desperate attempt: open a terminal, run these two commands: "mkdir ~/yyy" , "sudo mount -o bind /media/youruser/* /home/youruser/yyy" , check 'yyy' under filezilla
<tchakatak> earl_: if you do ' cd /media && ls ' does it list the files inside ?
<sonne> if that works i'll still be puzzled about filezilla's weird behaviour, but at least you got unblocked :P
<keinheit> ducasse: I just read the guidelines, didn't realise. Will not happen again.
<earl_> tchakatak if i do that command it brings up my user name
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, I'll check but the error also showed up in dmesg as a crc error and in btrfs scrub
<earl_> sonne, trying that now
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, so first of all I want to recover the files from my backup and make sure all files I have don't have those crc errors without re-scrubbing
<tchakatak> yup. but you need to interact with thoses to generate your error no ?
<tchakatak> so is touching the file making an io error ?
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, I tried to touch the file and it does not give any error
<vincenzoml> one file
<tchakatak> ok.
<vincenzoml> the one I knew about :)
<tchakatak> if you cat it ?
<earl_> sonne" it says mount point does not exist
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, if I sha256sum it, I get IO error
<sonne> did you do the mkdir ~/yyy first?
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, if I cat it, yes, also
<tchakatak> then you could script something for that
<vincenzoml> I got these errors during a huge rsync between usb disks; I wonder if that is normal but I'm starting to suspect my mainboard. I also have a nvme drive that got broken.
<earl_> sonne: ok did it
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, yes but I would have to read 200gb of data again, possibly triggering new bus errors; I could as well read just one byte from each file, but don't know how to do it and get my errors reported. Maybe dd
<tchakatak> vincenzoml: you can use find for that :)
<tchakatak> find . -name * exec {} blabla
<sonne> earl_: i suppose the mount worked after that?
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, find can also read file contents?
<tchakatak> you pipe whateveryou want from find
<earl_> sonne: yes i can see yyy
<tchakatak> use find to list all files
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, yes I tried with find + xargs + dd, but it's tricky: dd spits on stderr some information
<sonne> earl_: in filezilla?
<vincenzoml> and on stderr if it fails
<sonne> and can you see the drive contents/
<sonne> ?
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, forget about this: I can't read 1 byte.
<tchakatak> why dd ? you just need to sha256sum the file to trigger your error
<tchakatak> so you can just list the files, made a sha256 then grep if there is an error and report it into a text file
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, my own problem was that I wanted to avoid reading all of the data at once. I wanted just to check for IO error by trying to access each file without reading it in full.
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, however:
<earl_> sonne: yes it shows the content
<tchakatak> vincenzoml: i/o error can be tricky especially with btrfs
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, I can't do that, simply because these errors don't show up on all accesses, but only when I read the block which is damaged.
<_13LACK_> you sure the content is you removible drive content?
<sonne> earl_: cool. i'm glad i unblocked you. this is a horribly ugly workaround that will only work until your next reboot, and probably blocks you from removing your drive until you reboot or unmount it manually. in the meantime please call an exorcist.
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, yes I'm seeing it. So perhaps I should scrub the filesystem again and monitor the logs. The problem is currently my ROOT is on the device since my nvme is also damaged
<tchakatak> vincenzoml: even, you cant be 100%sure of the files who have been damaged
<earl_> _13LACk_ there is only one folder i put in there with nothing it, fresh drive
<sonne> oh boy.
<sonne> horrible suspicion, hold on
<keinheit> sonne: I'm shocked that worked.
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, why? Is there more I should know?
<tchakatak> vincenzoml: if the file is not accessed, you might never know this file was damaged
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, well md5sum will likely work anyway since I have backups
<sonne> nope, never mind. i suspected filezilla would hide empty folders, but that is not the case.
<vincenzoml> tchakatak, yes, but btrfs scrub is for that purpose: it scrubs the whole filesystem block by block :)
<sonne> keinheit: picture me as shocked
<vincenzoml> but I'll make a snapshot instead, and md5sum everything
<earl_> lol
<tchakatak> earl_: your usb... you just buyed it ?
<earl_> its a HDD
<tchakatak> Is it new ?
<tchakatak> or have been trough a windows computer before ?
<earl_> yes it has been through windows
<sonne> anyway i really have to run now, too bad because i really wanted to see how this story ended
<tchakatak> :)
<sonne> see you :)
<earl_> was wiped before i switched to ubuntu
<earl_> thanks sonne
<tchakatak> wiped on windows ?
<tchakatak> vincenzoml: you will have no choice anyway to md5 /sha256 everything
<earl_> when i say wiped, i just mean that everything was deleted off of it while installing ubuntu
<tchakatak> earl_: your trying to access trough filezilla files who are in a usb hdd ? or a removable device ?
<earl_> a remote desktop
<tchakatak> your /media problem. Where are the datas ?
<tchakatak> a remote computer ?
<earl_> not understanding your question fully, i just cant see the media folder on filezilla to download things on to
<tchakatak> yes
<tchakatak> but in the media folder there is data right ?
<tchakatak> where are theses datas ?
<tchakatak> i am just thinking it could be an access problem with a previously used device on windows
<earl_> there is nothing on the drive
<tchakatak> because /media is generally for removable devices / server
<tchakatak> so you connect something to your computer, and it show under /media
<earl_> yea this is an internal HDD, i have an SSD that is my boot drive, when i first set up the OS it showed my HDD in disk and so i mounted it
<tchakatak> Ok.
<earl_> and it puts it under /media/user/drivename
<tchakatak> yes exactly
<tchakatak> could you give me ALL the line of a ls -al /media/user/
<tchakatak> i just think there is a permisson problem
<keinheit> earl_: To be 100% sure `cd /media/user/drivername` and `touch anything` see if that works.
<earl_> drwxrwxrwx+ 3 root root 4096 Dec  9 20:59 .
<earl_> drwxrwxrwx  3 root root 4096 Dec  5 17:46 ..
<earl_> drwxrwxrwx  3 earl earl 4096 Dec 10 09:01 earLsauce
<keinheit> tchakatak: permissions are fine
<tchakatak> yup
<_13LACK_> do have filezilla some configuration like "don't show removable drives" ??
<tchakatak> _13LACK_: not that i am aware of
<earl_> keinheit i typed in that command
<earl_> what do u mean by touch anything
<keinheit> now ls, if the file there
<earl_> yea folder is there when i do ls
<keinheit> it creates a file called `anything`, just want to be sure you can write to the drive
<earl_> oh yes the file anything is there
<keinheit> _13LACK_'s suggestion makes sense considering that works AND sommes' idea works as well. Maybe there is a setting in Filezilla about ignoring mounted drives.
<geirha> then it's time to set sensible permissions on it
<earl_> yea not sure what to do at this point
<keinheit> Following sommes suggestion can you do everything you need from /home/youruser/yyy now?
<earl_> filezilla shows /yyy now, but sonne said that after a reboot it would not work
<_13LACK_> keinheit: yup... i was thinking that filezilla hide the removable devices directory (/media as default)
<earl_> is it possible to mount the hard drive anywhere else ?
<earl_> just starting to use linux so my knowledge isnt great
<keinheit> earl_: You could add the command to the last line of your ~/.profile file so it runs every time you log in (bringing back ~/yyy) but then you would lose out on the journey of finding out what the original problem was.
<_13LACK_> earl_: yup .. You can mount HD or removable drive in anywhere.... But, the indicate is use /media directory
<keinheit> Look into the firezilla settings, _13LACK_ is likely correct.
<earl_> the thing is i cant even find the media folder in file browser
<earl_> im on ubuntu 18.04, if i go into "files" i dont see media anywhere
<_13LACK_> i'm installing filezilla on my ubuntu just for test..
<keinheit> in the top box that displays the directory address (e.g /home/you when you open it) type / and you should see loads of folders including media
<keinheit> _13LACK_: was considering it myself lol
<_13LACK_> earl_: You make filezilla conection over what protocol?
<_13LACK_> I have a  debian fileserver on my network... and i'm using Ubuntu 18.04 on my desktop... I open the filezilla and connect to my debian fileserver usin SFTP protocol.... /media appears normaly.
<earl_> _13LACK_ FTP
<_13LACK_> You are using FTP?
<earl_> yes
<_13LACK_> So maybe the problem is the FTP configuration... For default, FTP work ONLY in home directory.
<earl_> hmmm, way i can change that ?
<_13LACK_> What the FTP server are you using?
<_13LACK_> filezilla server? ProFTPD?
<mohnish> What are .run files basically used for?
<HaMsTeRs> Lag
<mohnish> What?
<earl_> _13LACK_ not sure of the question
<_13LACK_> earl_: if you are a FTP client, the server must be a FTP server.
<_13LACK_> so.. the server must have a FTP server service installed
<earl_> yea it does
<earl_> i am connecting to a box
<earl_> i have been transferring things fine from my box to my desktop,but that was being put on my boot drive, and i want the files to be downloaded to my HDD
<rexwin_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable
<rexwin_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rexwin_> error when trying to install lynx
<rexwin_> sudo and su root also gives that error
<keinheit> earl_: So is it your box that has the FTP server installed? And this is where the mounted drive is as well? Then you can't access the mounted drive from your desktop? - This is what I understood before but might be wrong.
<keinheit> rexwin_: another process is either upgrading or installing something. You can't run `apt-get install lynx` when apt-get is being used for something else.
<earl_> keinheit: i am connecting to my box through filezilla on my home PC, i can get into the box just fine and even download files, I just cant choose the right directory local for them to download too
<keinheit> Oh right. It's not a problem with the FTP server then, strange that Filezilla doesn't allow it as a path to download to.
<tchakatak> Error: target STRING not available
<tchakatak> Woups. sorry
<earl_> yea everything else is there besides media, has to be hidden or permission blocked or somethjing
<keinheit> Maybe you are just not seeing the directory. Can you take a screenshot of the download dialogue from Firezilla and upload it somewhere? Maybe https://www.imagebin.ca/
<earl_> what you mean by download dialogue
<keinheit> When your in Firezilla on your desktop and you are trying to download a file from your box, what can you see?
<keinheit> earl_: Maybe try without Filezilla. https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/22518/how-to-mount-a-remote-folder-in-ubuntu/ is much cooler and easier imo. I'll be back in a bit, interested to find out if your sorted.
<coconut> Can a dual boot with ubuntu ubuntu-mate both use the same one /boot partition?
<tchakatak> coconut: yep
<tchakatak> but why would you ?
<coconut> tchakatak: but that will not conflict each other? :)
<User1000> hi
<tchakatak> well the /boot you will have the kernel. as they are based on each others it should work normally
<tchakatak> but you will not save a lot of space
<tchakatak> User1000: hi
<User1000> how can i show the day and month with the hour in ubuntu 18.04LTS
<User1000> ?
<tchakatak> in a terminal ?
<User1000> in gnome-shell, default desktop of 18.04LTS
<tchakatak> only the tinme ?
<tchakatak> time ?
<User1000> now i see the hour and the day of the week in the top of the screen
<User1000> but i want to see the day and month too
<User1000> complete date, not just the hour
<tchakatak> you can use gnome-tweaks
<User1000> okey thanks i'm installing it
<User1000> it works, perfect. Thanks.
<User1000> good bye
<tchakatak> your welcome
<User1000> :)
<coconut> thnx :)
<okamis> Hello, installed slack with snap. I cannot run slack as a user, it has to be root for some reason.
<nacc> okamis: show on a console what happens when you try
<nacc> okamis: as that's not been my experience; how did you install it, as well (show that in a pastebin)
<okamis> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kGQNdStTTj/
<okamis> nothing happens in the terminal, it just gives me next prompt
<nacc> okamis: and is slack running after that?
<nacc> okamis: `ps aux | grep slack`
<okamis> nacc: that gives nothing
<okamis> its not running
<nacc> okamis: how are you testing it to run as root?
<nacc> okamis: terminal and using sudo?
<okamis> yeah, or su to root
<nacc> okamis: can you do a `which slack` ?
<okamis> user: /snap/bin/slack
<okamis> as, root the path is not set, so I have to type /snap/bin/slack
<nacc> okamis: did you by any chance run it as root first on accident?
<okamis> yes
<nacc> okamis: possibly some config file is now root-owned when it shouldn't be
<okamis> I uninstalled it, and reinstalled as user. And expected it to be working as user after that, which was not the case
<nacc> okamis: snaps are werid, in that the config isn't cleared on removal, iirc
<nacc> okamis: you can try asking in #snappy
<okamis> Im a first time snap user, where does it store installations?
<tchakatak> if you uninstall without purge it will not work as config file are still present
<okamis> my friend explained it as similar to docker
<tchakatak> nope.
<tchakatak> snap is really crap (sorry but it is)
<tchakatak> and far from docker
<nacc> tchakatak: snaps don't hve purge
<nacc> tchakatak: please take opinions elsewhere, stick to support
<okamis> how do I purge the configuration?
<okamis> or find where it is located?
<tchakatak> nacc: Thanks but snap does.
<nacc> okamis: i believe you need to do it by hand. Ask in #snappy or see the contact link in `snap info slack`
<nacc> tchakatak: snap does what?
<ioria> okamis, you probably have snap folder in your home dir
<tchakatak> nacc: Just read again the ubuntu wiki, there is nothing about not showing opinions here.
<tchakatak> Read the COC please.
<nacc> tchakatak: use common sense. stick to support topics, not your personal opinion.
<tchakatak> okamis: there is a folder where you have configurations for your snap packages.
<tchakatak> okamis: have you ever use docker ?
<okamis> tchakatak:
<okamis> yes
<okamis> Thank you, It has been resolved. 2 folders in my home directory was owned by root.
<nacc> okamis: the snap works now?
<okamis> nacc: yes, you were right with root owning folders
<nacc> okamis: glad to hear that resolved it, it probably happened with sudo, etc.
<okamis> tchakatak: I gladly use slack with docker, but I cannot figure out how to make the links open in the browser
<ioria> that's maybe due to the classic confinement
<nacc> ioria: yeah, good point, it could be
<okamis> Another question, If I run spotify in a container I have to mount /dev/snd. But Im using bluetooth headsets, is there a bluetooth device that needs to be mounted?
<ioria> i don't think a 'common' snap might elevate privileges , but just speculating
<okamis> I can open links with snap
<romanparish> Anyone here know how i can mount a raid0 to recover a couple files
<nacc> okamis: i believe that's handled by one of the snap interfaces
<Parting1990> anybody running Ubuntu on a mac that can recommend best battery manager?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | Parting1990
<ubottu> Parting1990: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<Parting1990> cause im running tlp and it doesnt seem to do anything
<Parting1990> seemed to get better batttery on fedora, so was wondering if its ubunthu thing :(
<Kumool> I remember windows having a power saving mode button, and given the killawatt readings, it never went above 25 watts, in "balanced" mode it could jump to 40w for basically just using the browser
<Kumool> basically, browser use == battery drain
<Kumool> unless you used IE, which would keep the watts consistent, and it never jumped
<Kumool> i havent tested linux use
<Kumool> there is a powertop i think that would tell you how much battery is being used
<Kumool> oh, they parting left
<sonne> earl_: so how did it end?
<cooloutac> Hello all
<EriC^^> hello
<cooloutac> I have a problem with ubuntu 18.04 wireless connection
<cooloutac> sometimes the wifi icon shows a question mark and doesn't list access points.  for example after resume from suspend.
<cooloutac> but I still have wireless connection
<nacc> cooloutac: so the problem is the icon only?
<nacc> cooloutac: i see it too, periodically, i ignore it
<cooloutac> well it was the wifi.   i was having issues cause wifi don't work on this system.  so I had to install custom script to install module
<cooloutac> then I had issue of secure boot re-enabling itself after some time.
<cooloutac> fixed these issues and now it is just the icon lol
<teward> cooloutac: not listing the access points might be because it hasn't rescanned yet, i see the same behavior but within a minute or so it 'works'.  as for the question mark that means it hasn't verified the connection is up.  when yo usay it gets the question mark, does it still "work"?
<cooloutac> teward, it stays like that unless I disable and re-enable it for somre ason.
<cooloutac> right now its been showing question mark for 20 minutes.
<cooloutac> but the connection seems fine
<cooloutac> I also had issue with auto logon  and it asking for keyring password.
<cooloutac> but now I've disabled auto logon as well
<cooloutac> seems to be just an icon issue now.   This is my sisters pc and she is always calling me lol
<cooloutac> teward,  ok so now I've realized if I hit select network.  It will show all available access points.   but the question mark stays there in the task bar
<cooloutac> i guess a minor bug i will tell my sister to try and ignore it lol
<cooloutac> if I restart network manager,  or disable and enable wifi.  the question mark goes away.
<cooloutac> I think it might have to do with the fact my wifi card is not officially supported
<cooloutac> My wifi card is RTL8821CE
<cooloutac> I had to disable secure boot and manually install driver
<cooloutac> is there somewhere I can go to request it be officially supported and added to kernel?
<lotuspsychje> realtek is picky about kernel versions cooloutac, can you tell us wich version you are on?
<cooloutac> ok
<cooloutac> how do i show the kernel version again?
<lotuspsychje> uname -a
<cooloutac> ty
<cooloutac> 4.15.0-42 generic #45-Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cooloutac: yes, you are up to date, one test could be trying booting a previous kernel
<LunaLovegood> Is there a way to block the inhibition of the screen saver / blank / dpms by applications such as mplayer or chrome? I don't want an application-specific solution, I want blanking/locking to always work no matter what.
<cooloutac> lotuspsychje: I've tried :(
<cooloutac> google search always shows it is not supported.  I think the wifi card came out in 2017
<cooloutac> was a hoping a new kernel would eventually supported.  but I think its been 3 kernel versions so far and still not supported.
<cooloutac> I just would like to be able to enable secure boot.
<EriC^^> it's kinda overrated anyways cooloutac
<cooloutac> I know I can manually sign the file.   but its too complicated for me.
<cooloutac> EriC^^: ya I know how most of you feel :)
<EriC^^> if you're worried somebody will boot a live usb or something disable usb booting from the bios and set an admin password
<cooloutac> yes I have done that.
<cooloutac> I worry about remote access through the os as well though.
<cooloutac> unsigned drivers etc...
<EriC^^> oh i see
<cooloutac> remember that hacking team people and insyde bios
<cooloutac> you never know lol
<cooloutac> its just for peace ofmind,  the system has the ability might as well try to utilize it.
<cooloutac> EriC^^:   oh and this was disturbing me.
<cooloutac> the secure boot kept re-enabling itself.
<cooloutac> I don't know why never seenthat.  maybe an hp thing.  an ubuntu 18.04 thing?
<cooloutac> I disabled uefi altogether and put a password on the bios
<cooloutac> secure boot would re-enable itself.  after a random amount of days.
<EriC^^> odd
<cooloutac> Ithought it was when ubuntu would update kernel or seomthing.   but doesn't seem to be.  any idea why secure boot would re-enable itself?
<cooloutac> ya thats what I thought.  strange.
<cooloutac> firs thought would be someone would need physical access.   but then again lol
<cooloutac> so I disabled all boot devices,  put it in legacy mode,  and put a bios password.
<cooloutac> if it all changes back I'll crap myself haha
<cooloutac> I'm giving the pc back to my sister and not even telling her there is a bios password on it.  She will probably never know.
<cooloutac> I also told her she has to log on to the os.  to avoid the keyring issues and such.
<cooloutac> I'll see what happens
<cooloutac> she wanted me to put windows  back on cause wifi kept being disabled.
<cooloutac> i'm tring to tell her the windows is too dam slow on her machine.
<cooloutac> even though it came with windows
<cooloutac> It would be unbearable for me to use.  I don' know how she would stand using it.  the ubuntu is lightning fast.
<cooloutac> I don't even know how these companies get awa with selling these slow laptops with little memory and windows on there.   the system crawled out of the box.
<binary_nomad> cooloutac ive been having trouble with wifi on my laptop as well
<cooloutac> ya wifi is always a problem.  its very closed source.   the whole wifi industry is like the wild wild west.
<cooloutac> I mean they have way less regulations then wired.
<binary_nomad> i found turning off power management for the wifi helped
<cooloutac> way less government regulations even for pricing of services.
<binary_nomad> but still have trouble occasionally
<cooloutac> binary_nomad: oh that is a great idea.  i do that on a nother laptop.  that freezes the whole system when resuming from sleep.
<binary_nomad> well worked for me
<cooloutac> that system run a different linux and I endedup having to make script.
<cooloutac> is there an easy way to do this in ubuntu 18.04?
<telamohn> My gnome-shell takes constantly an high amount of cpu (39~47%), anyone have a clue what could be wrong? strace: https://pastebin.com/VYrTcuFA
<cooloutac> binary_nomad: yes i works for me too.  how do I do it in ubuntu?
<cooloutac> wifi card on my other system does not have the option natively.  so I have to do iwconfig wlan power off
<binary_nomad> i edited /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf and set wifi.powersave = 3 to wifi.powersave=2
<cooloutac> thankyou
<binary_nomad> worth trying but helped a lot with my wifi
<cooloutac> yes it is a great suggestion
<binary_nomad> my wifi was so slow i couldnt use vnc on my vm's on my server but when i did that change i had np at all hope it helps
<Pici> ;/25
<griphook> Hello
<griphook> I am trying to get full screen mode working on virtualbox running ubuntu server and its not working
<griphook> I have tried the following here https://askubuntu.com/questions/314685/is-there-a-way-to-make-a-fullscreen-on-virtualbox/635963#635963
<griphook> and that still has not helped
<_13LACK_> What happen when you click on full screen?
<griphook> it will open in full screen but the guest os itself is in the middle of my screen only
<cryptodan> griphook: ubuntu server is all cli mode so why would full screen mode come into play and there are no drivers to install since uses generic video
<griphook> and i cannot move it or make it bigger
<griphook> well i am booting into emacs as my window manager
<griphook> i defined exec emacs in my .xinitrc file
<griphook> and use startx to launch it
<gabrielschulhof> Hey, all! How do I boot and log into an Ubuntu 18.04 cloud image as I run it with virtualbox?
<cryptodan> i believe it would be ran as 80x24
<griphook> 80x24?
<cryptodan> the default tty setting
<griphook> sorry not following you
<griphook> Is that a setting i need to change?
<cryptodan> yes but your emacs maybe limited
<griphook> do i need the resize app?
<cryptodan> you might try that
<griphook> ok thx
<ducasse> afaik emacs should just open to fill the display when started that way
<mostym> hey all I'm running ubuntu 18.04 on a file server.  From only one windows desktop I can not ping, ssh, access http, I have confirmed that ufw is inactive.  I don't know where else to start.  Any help?
<_13LACK_> mostym: on shell, type iptables -L
<_13LACK_> and post the result
<mostym> _13LACK_: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination  Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination  Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<cryptodan> mostym: so from one machine you have no network to file server?
<nacc> i would assume the problem is on the windows machine then
<mostym> cryptodan: yeah, nothing works. from one ip
<mostym> but I can connect to other ftp, ssh, http hosts.
<mostym> from the windows machine
<cryptodan> check the hardware on that one machine and verify the network card is working and the cables are nice and snug replace cabling if needed
<idlemind> is there a way to list the packages available at a repo url?
<idlemind> at the cli
<yeats> idlemind: look into apt-cache
<idlemind> Anyway w/o using caching locally?
<yeats> "apt" itself has incorporated a lot of that
<mostym> cryptodan: the ubuntu box is accessible by everyone else.  I can access every other system except the ubuntu box just one machine.
<idlemind> I have a repo I want to inspect w/o needing an ubuntu box necessarily (or container)
<mostym> ICMP, ssh, ftp all work from every other system
<cryptodan> then check the hardware on that one machine
<nacc> idlemind: browse the repsitory?
<idlemind> nacc yes essentially - i want to repackage a .deb at a repo into an .rpm right now i have to use an ubuntu container to identify the package - get the url and go from there.
<mostym> cryptodan: If the windows machine can connect to other ftp, ssh, http, and ping other machines, hardware is fine right?
<nacc> idlemind: i meant, do that. if it's browseable.
<idlemind> nacc ya it's not (apprently - copy paste into browser wise)
<idlemind> but somehow apt works.
<mostym> I turned off the windows firewall, and checked the windows host file, still can't connect
<idlemind> so i'm not sure how that'd be possible - unless the url it builds is slightly different
<cryptodan> mostym: from windows machine ping file server and what are the errors
<mostym> cryptodan: If I ping 216.218.189.40 i get Reply from 216.218.189.43: Destination host unreachable.
<cryptodan> mostym: well i cant ping .43 but can ping .40
<mostym> .40 is the ubuntu box, .43 is the windows box
<mostym> I have ICMP blocked
<mostym> ICMP incoming blocked on the windows box
<gambl0re> how do i fix corrupted partition
<teward> gambl0re: define 'corrupted' - as in actually corrupted, or just needs an fsck?
<gambl0re> i ran fsck /dev/sda2 but then i cancelled mid way through
<teward> gambl0re: you probably shouldn't cancel an fsck
<gambl0re> i thought it wasnt working so thats what i cancelled mid way
<teward> gambl0re: no output isn't a bad thing, cancelling the fsck could do more damage.  try the fsck again and be patient :P
<am4> Hi, I'm having trouble with my keyboard/mouse on 18.04.  Whenever I boot into ubuntu, neither seem to work (even in recovery mode). They both work fine in the BIOS, Win7 and even Grub, but when I try to boot ubuntu, there's no input. I've tried another keyboard as well and same problem.
<gambl0re> teward do i do it in the console?
<gambl0re> i tried running it in the console but it gave me a big warning message that the partition was mounted and it can cause SEVERE damage to my file system
<teward> gambl0re: is /dev/sda2 your live system partition?
<gambl0re> ya
<teward> boot to a LiveUSB and do the fsck from there
<gambl0re> can i boot up into the terminal and run it? i dont have my liveusb with me now
<am4> ok ill try that, thanks teward
<teward> am4: i was talking to gambl0re not you
<am4> oh ok
<teward> gambl0re: not if your systme is currently mounted - that'll happen as long as you try to boot to the system and not a LiveUSB
<gambl0re> how do i unmount it
<gambl0re> can i just do unmount /dev/sda2
<gambl0re> then run fsck?
<gabrielschulhof> Does anybody have an example cloud-init configuration that sets up a default gateway and DNS for ubuntu 18.04?
<gabrielschulhof> When I boot Ubuntu cloud on virtualbox it obtains an IP, but it doesn't set any DNS servers nor any default routes, so the image, once booted, isn't really connected.
<gabrielschulhof> I tried https://gist.github.com/gabrielschulhof/9952d12b4234767fed27844f8a13d0d3 but the settings aren't being used by the image :(
<gambl0re> hello?
<ioria> gabrielschulhof, why a password with ethernet and dhcp  + gw ip ?
<OerHeks> gambl0re, no, you *need* to unmount it, but that cannot be done if that partition is part of your running system
<OerHeks> so live iso it is ..
<gambl0re> ok thanks
<gambl0re> OerHeks, how come i cant run fsck if its my running system
<hyperlumic> fsck will nearly always return errors on a mounted filesystem that's under active use.
<lordcirth_> gambl0re, fsck checks the filesystem.  It can't do that if the filesystem is changing.
<lordcirth_> (simplified version)
<gambl0re> ok thans guys
<keinheit> earl_: did you resolve your /media problem?
<sere_> anyone know how to convert .theme cursors or linux cursors into .ico or .ani animated for windows
<ioria> there is an online converter iirc
<OerHeks> icotool or something like that
<OerHeks> !find icotool
<ubottu> File icotool found in icoutils
<OerHeks> https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/1-icotool/
<sere_> i just download icotool :).. have not messed with it yet.. i was kinda hoping for a gui based program but if not i will manage..i will check out iirc..thank you :)
<OerHeks> maybe openoffice/draw can import those too?
<sere_> OerHeks: ok cool.. i will check that out.. i also say gimp has a animated plugin.. that might work aswell
<sere_> thanks :)
<MadLamb> Sometimes when I use my touchscreen the cursor gets stuck in the grab hand and I clicking on UI elements such as the battery indicator blinks but doesn`t show the menu (I suppose because I`m
<MadLamb> Sometimes when I use my touchscreen the cursor gets stuck in the grab hand and I clicking on UI elements such as the battery indicator blinks but doesn`t show the menu (I suppose because I`m "grabbing" something). Eventually I have to restart the machine. Any ideas on how to prevent and recover from that?
<tpw_rules> hey. i'm working on an embedded system and i can't figure out how to change a kernel command line parameter. editing in the uboot script didn't work, editing it at the uboot console didn't work, and editing it in the device tree didn't work. the command line in /proc/cmdline didn't change and the effect didn't happen
<OerHeks> edit grub, and run update grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tpw_rules> OerHeks: this machine doesn't use grub. it's an embedded fpga system with uboot
<tpw_rules> but it runs stock ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> i find for uboot that command would be: u-boot-update, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/u-boot-update.8.html
<OerHeks> without that, kernel parameters are not transferred i guess
<nacc> it's surprising that it doesn't work from the uboot cmdline itself, though
<nacc> maybe that's a feature :)
<tpw_rules> it's a dev board, i don't think it's like DRM :P
<ogiorgi> echo test -- please ignore
<gabrielschulhof> ioria: Those are just different parts of the configuration.
<gabrielschulhof> ioria: I'm just trying to figure out how to create this iso image so that it sets the password *and* sets the default gateway *and* sets the nameservers *and* configures ssh to allow password-based login.
<aidalgol> Setting higher FD limits in /etc/security/limits.conf does not seem to be having any effect, even after logging out.  I'm stumpted as to why.
<aidalgol> (I'm on 18.04.1)
<ikonia> gabrielschulhof: dhcp does all that
<nacc> aidalgol: did you try rebooting? there are interactions with pam and stuff there
<aidalgol> nacc: I'll try that next.
<nacc> aidalgol: i don't love the suggestion, but i'd try it
<woefe> How can I set the time on Ubuntu Server 18.04? I can set it with `timedatectl set-time`, but after a couple of seconds it resets to the current time again.
<woefe> Is there something I am missing? systemd-timesyncd is disabled
<aidalgol> No joy. :(
<nacc> aidalgol: how are you checking and what did you change?
<aidalgol> I am checking with ulimit -Sn and ulimit -Hn, and I added the lines "* soft nofile 8192" and "* hard nofile 16384".
<aidalgol> to /etc/security/limits.conf
<eelstrebor> i'm trying to dualboot win10 with ubuntu bionic - win10 was installed first - but when the grub menu comes up, i select ubuntu to boot but i get an error message that a uuid can't be found - the uuid is for the ubuntu root partition - gparted from the live dvd says the root partition is identified with that uuid what would cause this problem?
<eelstrebor> btw, windows boots fine from the grub menu
<woefe> I found the solution to my problem. I'm running server 18.04 in a VirtualBox VM. In the dmesg log I found that the vbox guest additions install their own timesync service.
<Sbur3> I need help changing a sb drive and its contents to read-write.  I don't know how or why it changed into read only mode, but I need access to the write capability
<Sbur3> *usb drive
<Sbur3> I've googled the question but haven't found the magical command to change it back to read-write
<leftyfb> Sbur3: sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mount
<Sbur3> leftyfb: I think I tried that, but will try again
<leftyfb> Sbur3: that's how you do it. It's more likely a bad drive/filesystem and needs to be unmounted and run an fsck
<Sbur3> leftyfb: But it worked fine before and ... it's a "spy camera" with a 32gb micro sd that continues to record videos
<leftyfb> Sbur3: then it's entirely possible the 32gb sd card is failing
<Sbur3> leftyfb: Recent purchase.  Don't understand how things could fall apart so easily
<Sbur3> leftyfb: I typed in /media/...., just like file manager shows the "32GB drive"
<Sbur3> leftyfb: I typed in /media/...., just like file manager shows the "32GB drive".  Now it says that it can't be found in /etc/fstab
<Norux> Hi everybody
<Norux> I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04.5 32bit server version on an old machine. I get "failed to create a file system"
<Norux> Can anybody help with this? Maybe EriC^^?
<Gin> Norux, Is that the only error message you get, there's no further information?
<Norux> Gin: "The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI4 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<Norux> Gin: If I try to change the size of one of the partitions manually it says it encountered an "unknown error"
<genii> If you're installing from an USB stick, check that you're not trying to install the system onto your installation media
<Norux> genii: did that
<Norux> sda has 160 GB
<genii> Might want to check dmesg output for I/O errors, in which case that drive could be dying
<Norux> hmm that might be possible! How can I check those?
<genii> Norux: from a terminal something like: dmesg | tail -n 25   ..should show enough lines to see if there's some errors like this
<Norux> genii: okay but how do i get to the terminal
<grub-loser> I need some help, please.  I did an apt upgrade and now apt won't run anymore (I think) because my grub is messed up
<grub-loser> one message I get is "Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-140-generic)"
<qwebirc22866> Hi! I have a Dell Inspiron 15 7567 laptop that I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 16.04 on. After the restart my laptop is stuck on a page of code with the last line showing the following: [1076.212038] sd 0:0:0:0 [sda] Synchonizing SCSI cache
<genii> Norux: If you went straight into the installer instead of running it from live desktop, you can still use one of the ctrl-alt-F# key combos to enter a terminal, and also toggle back to the installer
<genii> Norux: If you ran the install program from live desktop then you can just run a terminal same as in regular Ubuntu
<alekksander> quite an unusual question… any Russian users here? i need help, and my language skills are somewhat of a 1st grader…
<Norux> genii: http://termbin.com/fcar
<slidinghorn> alekksander, try #ubuntu-ru
<Norux> grub-loser: Do you mean you can't boot? Or are you able to boot but not call apt anymore
<grub-loser> Norux: tx.  I mean I can't run apt anymore
<Norux> grub-loser: did you try "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken"?
<grub-loser> Norux: tx.  I think I messed up grub during an upgrade.  This box is running 14.04 Trusty Tahr LTS.
<grub-loser> Norux: tx.  No, I did not try that.  I like the sound of it.  tx!
<genii> Norux: There's no I/O errors. Another option is the system you're attempting to install onto uses EFI/UEFI but Ubuntu EFI/UEFI installer is only for 64bit, not 32
<Norux> genii: I picked ubuntu 16.04.5 32bit server version
<Norux> so it should support 32bit, i guess :D
<genii> Norux: 32bit Ubuntu releases which remain do not come with 32bit UEFI
<genii> Norux: The system you're trying to install onto is actually 32bit?
<Norux> genii: oh. I'm not quite sure at that. It's definitely old enough to be 32bit!
<genii> Norux: You should check first and use 64bit if possible
<Norux> genii: used to be a vista system
<Norux> genii: how am I supposed to find that out?
<genii> Norux: You can check what CPU it says in /proc/cpuinfo and then look that chip up to see if it's 32 or 64
<energizer> /etc/cron.monthly/myscript is run as root, correct?
<grub-loser> that didn't work.  but it's a hyper-v with a checkpoint, so I rolled it back.  BUT I think that the fundamental problem is that I gave it a wrong answer about grub during apt upgrade.  Should I hold-back grub?  or let it do all volumes?  or is there a way to figure out which volume to upgrade grub on?
<grub-loser> I went with hold-back grub:  apt-mark hold grub-*
<energizer> My /var/log/syslog.{1..7} files only go back a week. Are there others hiding somewhere else?
<slidinghorn> energizer, as far as I know, there should be some gzipped archives of log files, in that directory.  Beyond that, you could configure logrotate to keep them longer, I believe.  See `man logrotate`
#ubuntu 2018-12-11
<Tjalling> Hello. I've been running Ubuntu in a VBox for a while now, and it's been mostly fine, but after a while it really slows down. Could someone help diagnose this problem? I know this kinda intersects VirtualBox and Ubuntu, but I was hoping I'd find the experts here.
<Tjalling> 3D acceleration is on, I've given it 6GB ram, 4 out of my 12 threads
<creamme> I have a fresh install of 18.04 that I want to be a router.  I setup a static IP, installed dhclient and radvd, but I don't have nat working and dhclient isn't configured to send the block to radvd
<creamme> does anyone know of a tutorial for this?
<creamme> a lot has changed since my last fresh install, the firewall is easier to configure; but the network cards have long names that I don't understand.  What happened to eth?
<ryuo> creamme: it sounds like you've been away awhile. do you need assistance in PM?
<ducasse> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<creamme> okay, what happened to eth naming convention?
<ryuo> funny how they do that instead of actually answering... heh
<ryuo> creamme: systemd changes to udev. all network interfaces now use a new naming convention based on the hardware connectivity.
<ducasse> creamme: it's called persistent device naming, but you can pass a kernel parameter to get the old naming
<ducasse> creamme: better get used to the new scheme, though
<ryuo> creamme: or, alternatively, define systemd.link type files to map the interfaces to names you prefer.
<creamme> ducasse, I will.
<ryuo> i used it to give helpful aliases to special purpose ethernet ports before.
<ryuo> wan vs lan, etc.
<OerHeks> pretty up2date, but not with radvd https://www.ascinc.com/blog/linux/how-to-build-a-simple-router-with-ubuntu-server-18-04-1-lts-bionic-beaver/
<creamme> as for my other question: any tutorial for getting ipv6 working with a block assigned via dhcp
<ryuo> creamme: radvd afaik only works for static leases. if your subnet is dynamically allocated through DHCPv6, you'll need to figure something else out.
<ryuo> creamme: though, if you don't mind openwrt, it does all this stuff out of the box.
<creamme> :-\ ty... I'll go hunting again
<Tjalling> Hello. I've been running Ubuntu in a VBox for a while now, and it's been mostly fine, but after a while it really slows down. Could someone help diagnose this problem? I know this kinda intersects VirtualBox and Ubuntu, but I was hoping I'd find the experts here. 3D acceleration is on, I've given it 6GB ram, 4 out of my 12 threads
<ryuo> creamme: perhaps you could try combining dnsmasq's constructor feature.
<ryuo> creamme: for managing the LAN subnet.
<ryuo> either way, you may want to look around at dhcp client options. networkd has its own client, but not sure how well it works with DHCPv6 PD.
<ryuo> Hm. Interesting.
<iosecure> creamme: Are you dead-set on Ubuntu?
<ryuo> seems networkd supports DHCPv6 PD.
<creamme> iosecure: not dead-set, but I want something with a big repository of software
<iosecure> creamme: For a firewall?
<ryuo> creamme: openwrt has a fair amount of available packages and is heavily optimized for CPE routers, which is likely your use case.
<iosecure> creamme: What hardware are you running this on?
<ryuo> creamme: i use it on an old x86 box with a custom image i built to use it with LXC.
<creamme> intel core 2 quad
<iosecure> Standalone box? How much RAM?
<ryuo> probably more than really required.
<creamme> either 4 or 8 gb, didn't check before I grabbed it from the trash
<creamme> can I ssh into openwrt or is it only web interface?
<ryuo> No, it comes with both in the stock images.
<iosecure> creamme: Consider pfSense.
<genii> It has both
<ryuo> pfSense is FreeBSD derived.
<iosecure> Correct.
<ryuo> OpenWRT is an embedded Linux distribution.
<ryuo> It uses busybox and is heavily stripped down.
<iosecure> And it's built for this exact use case. OpenWRT is also pretty much trash.
<ryuo> Whatever you say. It works great for what I'm doing.
<iosecure> From a stability and a security perspective, at least. Two areas where a firewall should probably be pretty, uh... robust.
<iosecure> Whatever you say. :)
<creamme> I think pfsense may be more of what I would like.  I'll do some research on this.  Thanks ryuo and iosecure!
<ryuo> creamme: or even OpenBSD, if you're hardcore about security.
<slidinghorn> Can anyone tell me where the mate-terminal color scheme is stored?  I want to copy its colors to use them in urxvt and cannot find it to save my life
<iosecure> That would still involve manual configuration of all of the services required.
<creamme> no, I used openBSD before, and didn't like it (about 14 years ago)
<ryuo> creamme: just keep in mind OpenWRT has a lot of supported targets but pfsense is limited to x86-64/amd64. it dropped 32 bit x86.
<ryuo> it's how I got a bargain on an old N270 router. :D
<iosecure> He's on a core 2 quad.
<iosecure> All of which are 64-bit.
<ryuo> yes, well, still important to know.
<iosecure> Why? He's concerned with a single target platform. OpenWRT's expansive platform support isn't really a relevant point.
<ryuo> For future reference?
<iosecure> What, did the internet die?
<ryuo> No comment.
<OerHeks> slidinghorn, according to this post; open dconf-editor Navigate to /org/mate/terminal/profiles/default  The keys you want to look for are background-color, foreground-color, and palette. https://www.reddit.com/r/mate/comments/6u1v4m/setting_mate_terminal_colours/
<OerHeks> I hope this works
<cybercrypto> slidinghorn: try this link. You may find it useful .     http://bfy.tw/LHnV
<energizer> I just installed a package libttspico-utils, how can i see its documentation. It has a cli binary, how can i find out what it's called?
<energizer> answer: dpkg -L
<xdruppi> hello ubuntu people, is it a bad idea to uninstall Firefox? is it going to break my computor?
<xdruppi> legitimately asking.
<ducasse> it shouldn't, no
<slidinghorn> cybercrypto, 1: Shortened links aren't allowed in here.  2: Telling someone to "just google it" is ridiculously unhelpful  3: I've already done this and obviously didn't get my answer.
<xdruppi> thanks ducasse
<slidinghorn> cybercrypto, I've been in this channel on and off for over a decade.  I'm very well aware that searching for a solution before asking in here is the preferred method.
<cybercrypto> slidinghorn: perfect. The link I sent you has the answer you seek.
<ducasse> if you found the answer, why not just post the direct link to that?
<xdruppi> sorry for my lack of knowledge, but why using "vim" on CLI doesn't run Vim, yet if I use "vi" it does?, is it an alias? can I remove it?
<xdruppi> also ubuntu software says I have Vim installed, yet apt doesnt
<cybercrypto> ducasse: Sorry, here is the link. https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/where-does-mate-terminal-save-profiles/8347    no individual files are to be found. You may want to use dconf tool to manipulate stored profile info
<cybercrypto> xdruppi: what is the output when you type 'alias' ?
<xdruppi> cybercrypto, i wasn't aware of that, thanks, turns out vim is not there
<xdruppi> cybercrypto, vi*
<cybercrypto> xdruppi: if it is not an alias, perhaps it is a simbolic link.
<xdruppi> cybercrypto, it is
<xdruppi> not sure what to do though, link goes to /etc/alternatives/vi
<cybercrypto> xdruppi: please tell me what is your goal? is to use vi and not vim? or? is there both versions installed or just vim?
<cybercrypto> xdruppi: if you have a default ubuntu install, you may ended up with just vi (which is in fact a tiny version of vim.
<martypete> Hello everyone, I am out of ideas so I figured I'd come here see if anyone could give me any ideas. I am trying to connect a Logitech MX Master 2s via blue tooth to a laptop running ubuntu bionic. everything is up to date. The issue is that the computer doesnt discover the mouse when it's in discoverable mode. All other devices find the mouse fine,
<martypete>  and the linux machine finds all other devices fine. I got no idea where to go from here
<cybercrypto> xdruppi: if you want vim, please check if it is installed or not and try it
<martypete> so ive tried to rule out the issue both ways but ive got nothing
<xdruppi> cybercrypto, my goal is to use vim as my main text editor, runing vi seems to open up Vim (that's what the program says), so im just confused, should I pick up Vim with apt? or should i just run vi?
<xdruppi> vim is not installed.
<xdruppi> anyways thanks for answering
<xdruppi> i guess i'll just apt install vim
<pjs> martypete: I have the same mouse working on bionic (using it right now).. I don't remember any issues setting it up. How are you trying to configure it?
<martypete> man I was afraid of that. fsck my life
<martypete> via bluetooth. it works great with the usb
<pjs> martypete: right but I mean, are you using blueman-applet (gui) or what?
<martypete> yeah blueman-applet
<martypete> it just doesnt find it
<martypete> firetv stick finds it, my phone finds it
<martypete> and on the flipside
<martypete> ubuntu has like 5 other devices working lol
<martypete> so im stumped
<pjs> martypete: Weird.. one sec
<cybercrypto> xdruppi: no problem.
<martypete> and ive thrown a few other devices into discoverable at the same time
<martypete> they pop right up in blueman
<pjs> martypete: try running 'hcidump -at', then launch the add a new device option in blueman. See if there is activity in hcidump related to your mouse
<martypete> thanks bro doing that now
<martypete> oh and idk if it matters, but im using a logitech bluetooth keyboard on it just fine lol
<martypete> command not found
<martypete> let me install some shyt
<pjs> martypete: my issues were reverse.. mouse was fine, I had a hell of a time getting my logitech K811 paired with my Thinkpad. That's how I learned the hcidump trick lol
<martypete> had to run sudo apt get bluez-hcidump
<martypete> now it appears to be listening
<martypete> now just throw it into discoverable mode?
<martypete> yeah still nothing
<martypete> you can just see it enable scan and it doesnt find anything
<martypete> just makes no sense, my phone sees it fine, along w firetv and windows computers. but its bluetooth. it should either be discoverable or not
<pjs> martypete: yea very odd.. sorry man wish I had another idea for you
<gambl0re> i cant change the boot order in BIOS. it says to use +/- to switch values but +/- only selects the next/previous boot options. its not switching anything
<martypete> on mine I gotta hit f5/f6 to move the device up or down in the order gambl0re
<martypete> its alright pjs thanks anyway
<gambl0re> martypete, f5/f6 only changes the selection item. it doesnt actually change the order
<gambl0re> any other suggestions guys? thanks
<OerHeks> ubuntu live iso, gparted, set desired partition as boot
<OerHeks> else go into your bios, not the fast key i guess
<gambl0re> OerHeks, im trying to boot to live usb!
<gambl0re> but i cant change the boot order so it boots from usb first
<OerHeks> some bios versions need to set it at 2 places, mine at boot order, and hdd priority
<OerHeks> and usb shows up as hdd
<gambl0re> OerHeks, ok so i managed to boot into live usb
<gambl0re> i want to run fsck on my sdd partition that has ubuntu os
<gambl0re> can i run fsck on it now?
<OerHeks> yes, as it is not mounted
<gambl0re> how can i verify that its not mounted
<OerHeks> mount # will tell, at the end
<gambl0re> i type 'mount #' ?
<OerHeks> well, the command ends before #
<OerHeks> the rest is comment, not harmfull to copy
<gambl0re> i see a wall of output,  what am i looking for?
<OerHeks> at the end, is there sda ?
<gambl0re> no
<gambl0re> tmpfs on /run/user/999 type tmpfs (......)
<OerHeks> then you are fine, you might see the partitions in filebrowser too, in live mode, don't click them  :-D
<gambl0re> is there a command to see unmounted partitions
<OerHeks> oke, fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sdaX https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<gambl0re> was that for me?
<OerHeks> lsblk gives mounted only
<OerHeks> yes, see the manual
<xdruppi> i've installed something with pip, and i want to use it, however it is not in bash path, i don't want to use sudo with pip, should i just make an alias? or add it to path?
<OerHeks> yes, iirc ~/.local/bin is not in your path standard
<CarlFK> xdruppi: mkdir ~/bin
<OerHeks> or fix this with  pip fix-user-path to have pip automatically add tihs to their ~/.profile  https://github.com/pypa/pip/issues/3813
<CarlFK> xdruppi: that will get added to your path
<xdruppi> CarlFK, i dont get it
<CarlFK> xdruppi: I put symlinks to things I want on my path
<CarlFK> xdruppi: maybe ln -s ~/.local/bin
<xdruppi> CarlFK, i understand that, however, isnt mkdir just making a directory?
<CarlFK> xdruppi: yes, but there is code that will add it to your path if it exists
<OerHeks> There is no Smocking Gun. Good.
<OerHeks> oops
<xdruppi> ok sorry for bringing this up again, but i installed something with pip3, and it seems it is not included in my path, however after looking up a few things, .profile seems to include $HOME/.local/bin on path if it exists, am i wrong here?
<sam_wong> Attempts to install Kpackage on Ubuntu failed this morning. I just wonder if Kpackage on Ubuntu is feasible?
<OerHeks> !find kpackage
<ubottu> Found: kpackagelauncherqml, kpackagetool5
<OerHeks> it is part of kpackagetool5 i guess
<sam_wong> Is kpackagetool5 same as kpackage?
<OerHeks> yes, it is part of ~
<sabrehagen> I don't understand what is happening with the arguments to tar here:
<sabrehagen> tar Ccf $(dirname SRC_PATH) - $(basename SRC_PATH) | docker exec -i CONTAINER tar Cxf DEST_PATH -
<sabrehagen> the "$(dirname SRC_PATH) - $(basename SRC_PATH)" part
<sabrehagen> From this link: https://docs.docker.com/engine/reference/commandline/cp/
<sabrehagen> man isn't helping :(
<Kumool> go to #bash
<Kumool> sabrehagen: i have no clue either, SRC_PATH is supposed to be a variable, but instead it just says SRC_PATH?
<sabrehagen> yeah, doc writer didn't do a great job
<sam_wong> OerHeks: Is kpackagetool5 a graphical tool or a command tool?
<Kumool> ok, i havent messed with tar in a while sabrehagen, but i think its doing a {cd $(dirname srcpath);compress $SRC_PATH | docker stuff}
<Kumool> aw
<Kumool> left
<OerHeks> " kpackagetool5 is a command line tool to install, list, remove Plasma packages."
<sam_wong> OerHeks: thanks
<b0bby|> is it possible to extract a partially complete file that is inside an uncompressed zip file?
<XATRIX> HI, can you advice, what's this warnings about ? https://pastebin.com/af2wr9Lv
<XATRIX> and yeap, i have google repository enabled, and installed google-chrome-unstable
<Kumool> b0bby|: yes
<b0bby|> Kumool: how?
<XATRIX> I have only one line:
<XATRIX> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<XATRIX> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome-unstable.list
<b0bby|> Kumool: I just get an error message
<Kumool> b0bby|: unzip -c file > file
<Kumool> i think
<XATRIX> crap, i found the issue
<Kumool> XATRIX: why crap? sonuds great!
<XATRIX> yea ) it is
<b0bby|> Kumool: End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<b0bby|>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<b0bby|>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<b0bby|>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<XATRIX> One more question, can you advice what's with my dependencies, https://pastebin.com/YFHrn3CH ?
<XATRIX> what apt means, it's not gonna be installed
<Kumool> b0bby|: use zcat
<Kumool> b0bby|: zcat file > file
<OerHeks> run properly sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Kumool> b0bby|: if its just one file, if it contains a directory listing, it will be weird
<XATRIX> I did it, it doesn't solve the issue
<XATRIX> the same messages i get
<b0bby|> Kumool: gtg thanks for the help
<Kumool> better option would be to run a vm and install chrome there XATRIX
<Kumool> in windows
<XATRIX> Kumool: what ? i didn't get the idea
<OerHeks> XATRIX, if you have a stable and unstable list, remove unstable
<XATRIX> OerHeks: my stable version gives me Segfault Core dumped, but unstable works
<OerHeks> so you have 2 lists, 1 gives problems, and you can only have 1., i would remove the unstable; sudo apt-get install google-chrome-unstable from the same stable repo gives the unstable version
<XATRIX> How can i find a proper ppa, which has a needed package?
<XATRIX> is there any software which can look a PPAs for ?
<slidinghorn> XATRIX, what is the actual package you're looking for?
<XATRIX> teamviewer, telegram
<slidinghorn> XATRIX, any reason snaps aren't an option?
<slidinghorn> (at least for telegram...I don't think there is a snap for teamviewer, currently.  However, there is a .deb package available on their website)
<Kumool>  you also dont need a snap for telegram, you can download it directly and it updates from telegram as well, so you're not gonna run into troubles
<XATRIX> i'd like to install a TW from the apt, because i won't bother about updates, i won't need to download .deb every time to update
<Kumool> except for the menu entry, which you can make in 5 minutes instead
<Kumool> https://desktop.telegram.org/
<OerHeks> snaps update themselfs
<sere_> i lost write access on my exfat drive when i installed windows. im asking here because i believe my recent install caused this because everything was fine before and i when linux mounts it.. it locks it or something
<sere_> i installed ubuntu over windows sorry
<lotuspsychje> im getting this bug on 18.04.1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1807818 any ideas what to test more?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807818 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad scroll does not work on occasion" [Undecided,New]
<Iolo> lotuspsychje, does it happen consistently after recovering from suspend?
<lotuspsychje> Iolo: i did not test it yet after a suspend
<lotuspsychje> Iolo: my scenario is, it happens 'sometimes' on a boot
<lotuspsychje> and if i reboot now its gone again
<XATRIX> Guys, i need your help a bit. I have an issue with my local ubuntu's dns resolver
<XATRIX> Let me show you a pastie
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/Dm4zib7Z
<XATRIX> something's going wrong with my resolver
<Mr_Pan> hi, what is used to get an analysis/statistics of the spam blocked by amavis ? I would like to get a list of blocked sender and so on ...
<XATRIX> Any idea on how to fix my resolver ?
<Randolf> So, I've got OpenSSL 1.1.1 working on Ubuntu 18.10, but Apache HTTPd doesn't have support for the "TLSv1.3" option yet.  It seems that Apache HTTPd is 0.0.02 versions behind.
<Mr_Pan> hi, what is used to get an analysis/statistics of the spam blocked by amavis ? I would like to get a list of blocked sender and so on ...
<Randolf> That is, I can get Apache HTTPd v2.4.34 from apt, but I need v2.4.36.
<ducasse> Randolf: you can file a bug and ask for a backport or !sru. you might just be told it will be available in 19.04, though.
<slidinghorn> Randolf, in addition to what ducasse said: If you *absolutely cannot* live without it, there is a PPA (https://lauchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/apache2).  However, PPAs are unsupported 3rd party software and you use them at your own risk
<ducasse> Randolf: a ppa is an option, but if you get an sru you will be running a supported web server and get timely security patches
<tchakatak> Hello. I was wondering if some of you use ubuntu on a macbookpro 11,3 (retina 15 with 750gt) or tryed, and if they had any issues ?
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: i recently tested 18.04.1 on a macbook with success, everything worked
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: think it was a mid 2006
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: i suggest trying a liveusb on it to test if everything works
<Kon-> The internet is giving me conflicting information on this - is the Realtek RTL8111H ethernet controller supported out of the box on Ubuntu 18.04, or does it have to be downloaded from the universe repository?
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: realtek chipsets are very picky on kernel versions, is your system up to date?
<Kon-> I'm building a new system and plan to install 18.04.1 with whichever 4.15 update that ships with
<Kon-> From the ISO
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: current kernel is 4.15 -42 and my realtek works here, but we cant generalize all realtek chipsets
<Kon-> Which Realtek ethernet controller do you have, specifically?
<tchakatak> lotuspsychje: ok. This one is a 2013 with hidpi screen and everything.
<Kon-> Or if you know your motherboard I could just look it up
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<tchakatak> Just wanted to know support wise how is it going on it.
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: i had good experiences mate :p
<Kon-> Seems the system detection is slightly vague, but thanks
<tchakatak> Ok.
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: driver=r8169
<tchakatak> I will try then
<Kon-> Ah, you have the proprietary driver installed
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: try a live with mac button + f or so
<tchakatak> I will do.
<Kon-> Can Ubuntu packages be installed from a .deb? In case something goes wrong, I might just pull the proprietary driver from my current machine and stick it on my USB boot image
<tchakatak> Kon-: a .deb is a package.
<tchakatak> Take a look at dpkg -i
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: driver modules, should be loaded automaticly
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: if not, kernel issues in the logs
<ducasse> Kon-: or just do yourself a favor and buy an intel nic
<Kon-> ducasse, I would, but it seems that literally every motherboard for the B450 chipset has this same Realtek device
<ducasse> but it has pcie slots, no?
<tchakatak> I use a realtek chip and it works perfectly
<tchakatak> but i had problems with the canonical 4.15 kernel and stability
<Kon-> I'm guessing it probably will work fine. But you see a handful of people on the internet reporting problems and then plan for the worst case scenario
<Kon-> ducasse, I consider buying an expansion card for Ethernet to be a pretty drastic step. I'd rather just bring over the source package and compile the driver myself before I go to that extreme
<tchakatak> Kon-: try 4.19 kernel
<tchakatak> realtek support is really better in there
<Kon-> That's another option if I run into problems. Might have that ready on my install media too, thanks
<Randolf> ducasse and slidinghorn:  Thank you.  One of the important features of OpenSSL 1.1.1 is the addition of TLS v1.3 support, and so it seems counter-intuitive to me that Apache HTTPd wasn't updated with it.  For now, I can live without it, and so I can avoid the PPAs for now.
<Randolf> My preference is to take everything through "apt" without relying on PPAs.
<Randolf> One of the reasons I upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10 was to get TLS v1.3 support.  It seems now that this was a wasted effort.  :(
<Randolf> I understand that the move to OpenSSL 1.1.1 was a major change, and so upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10 seemed quite reasonable.  I'm surprised about the minor update to Apache HTTPd though.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Randolf :p
<ubottu> Randolf :p: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kaddi> hi, I could use some help trying to mount an img file and access the files within. I'm able to open the file with testdisk. It says that the partition consists of a ext3 blocksize=4096 Large_file Sparse_SB format. However the partition table apparently includes an extended partition: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P5cs6ySMtg/
<kaddi> I've tried mounting the file with the following commands:  sudo mount good-copy.dat /media/myrti/windows/ -t ext3 -o loop,ro,offset=2048 and  sudo mount good-copy.dat /media/myrti/windows/ -t ext3 -o loop,ro but always receive this error message: mount: /media/myrti/windows: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<kaddi> what am I missing?
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i reset bluetooth?
<ChristianS> hi all, since a week or so i can no longer log in using gnome on 18.04 lts. my background image appears shortly, then i'm back at the login prompt. same happens when i try to log in using "ubuntu [i.e. gnome] on wayland". login using unity works.
<ChristianS> any suggestions? i tried checking .xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log but there is lots of stuff in there and nothing that seems immediately relevant.
<EriC^^> neure: sudo service bluetooth restart maybe?
<EriC^^> ChristianS: can you pastebin the Xorg log?
<ChristianS> EriC^^: one second
<win_dude> How do I install gcc 5.4 on bionic?
<ChristianS> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fBxrTgwShV/
<Ben64> win_dude: you can install 5.5 with 'sudo apt install gcc-5'
<win_dude> I need 5.4
<win_dude> (for legacy compatibility reasons)
<win_dude> Running: sudo apt-get install gcc-5.4 g++-5.4
<win_dude> Gives:
<win_dude> Reading package lists... Done
<win_dude> Building dependency tree
<win_dude> Reading state information... Done
<win_dude> E: Unable to locate package gcc-5.4
<win_dude> E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'gcc-5.4'
<win_dude> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'gcc-5.4'
<EriC^^> ChristianS: try from a tty , "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm"
<prof2004> hi, I am back here with the problem, that gdm3 is not working
<prof2004> I have got a solution from ioria, switching to lightdm
<prof2004> which is working well
<prof2004> after some homekeeping, I have made the switch back, but the same result
<prof2004> so after beeing back to lightdm, I have investigated a little bit and have found the following bug, which seams very similar to mine
<prof2004> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1779476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779476 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: gdm3 does not switch to graphics after update" [High,Expired]
<prof2004> there is a solution in #57, to delete /var/lib/gdm3/*.... the question here is, can I destroy something, when I try this in my system?
<ChristianS> hmm, EriC^^ has left :(
<prof2004> anyone an answer to my question?
<prof2004> ?
<ChristianS> EriC^^: you want to see the Xorg log from startx xterm? (i must admit that i cannot really see how that could be relevant, considering that it's gnome which isn't starting properly.)
<heeen> can someone help me see whats wrong here http://termbin.com/3axfg
<ppf> heeen: you have package sources providing contradicting dependencies
<ppf> probably some ppa or something
<ChristianS> looks like i solved the gnome-not-starting problem my moving all my gnome config files away. somewhat annoying though, since now i have to reconfigure :(
<nikolov_> c
<sineastris> I just tcpdumped my ethernet interface, and noticed that NetworkManager is doing an HTTP proto connectivity check via connectivity-check.ubuntu.com, this is all well and good - but it's not routing over my VPN, like all the rest of my traffic (on tun0) - What's going on here ?
<sineastris> ^ 18.10
<tchakatak> sineastris: A part of the system wich is testing to see if you have connectivity with internet.
<sineastris> tchakatak: But why is it not over my VPN tun0 ? There is no exception in the routing table for it.
<tchakatak> I would say, because its not supposed to be routed via tun0
<tchakatak> and it dont depend of network-manager
<sineastris> Everything should be routed via tun0, other than local subnet. I'm a little alarmed.
<tchakatak> Its not :)
<sineastris> Can you explain why this is ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sineastris> The connection I mentioned was caused by "Connectivity Checking" under Privacy Settings in the Control Panel. Disabling it has resolved the problem.
<sineastris> The route bypass, it used for captive portal checking.
<sineastris> s/it/is/
<strixdio> I have ubuntu 18.10 installed on nvme drive, and then I also installed on a USB drive. I was very specific to install grub to USB drive during the install process, but now my nvme just boots to a basic grub prompt. to reinstall grub, is it just to the nvme device or a specific partition on it?
<z0ran> does anyone found solution how to install vmware workstation pro 14 on ubuntu 18.04...I tried but "virtual machine monitor" keep failing
<z0ran> I cannot load module vmmon
<amikot40> Hi Everyone :)
<amikot40> I have question about updating grub on my linux-server that is running on encrypted LVM partition. I held the upgrade because some years before I did upgrade, and server didn't boot after that, so now I'm afraid everytime when new grub is released. I know that it is asking for something while upgrade that I was nor prepared to answer and I choosed wrong anwer.
<amikot40> IMHO so essential packages should be prompted before update, if we really want to update them.
<cdal> hey all, my HDMI suddenly stopped working today :(
<pragmaticenigma> cdal: What was the last thing you did? Install Updates, Move the computer, Bump the monitor, swap cables? Need more information, also need things link Ubuntu version, graphics card, and other vital system information
<cdal> i came into office and plugged it in like usual - the external monitor got like glitchy - and then my computer seemed to become unresponsive, so i hard-restarted. and now it will not work
<cdal> pragmaticenigma: sure. i recently tried out Kubuntu, so i installed the kubuntu packages, hated it and uninstalled them and reinstalled gnome. i think i made it back to gnome and through a reboot cycle without this issue surfacing, though. but just in case it's worth mentioning.
<cdal> updates: i do not believe i made updates since the last reboot cycle (which would have been before yesterday). however, i could be wrong.
<cdal> system details: ubuntu 18.04.1. Graphics card is Geoforce MX150 - i am fairly certain i installed some proprietary nvidia driver myself, but i'll double check in a second (in any case that would have been weeks ago)
<cdal> what _is_ notable: usually, at work i plug in my HDMI and close my laptop (its design allows this not to be bad for heat escape), and just use my external display as my primary display. however yesterday i was working on a complicated task, and opened my laptop. further, at that time, in gnome settings, i configured my _external_ display to be my _primary_ display
<cdal> this gave me no problems yesterday and had the desired effects. then i went home and continued some work on my laptop alone, and that worked fine too.
<cdal> but i think i may have effed it up by specifying my external as my primary, then ripping it? idk
<cdal> i just did an apt update and upgrade, and a reboot, nothing.
<lotuspsychje> cdal: did you try the Fn + F7 (or screen switch combo)?
<cdal> lotuspsychje: im not familiar with this. but cliking fn+f7 just now has no affect
<lotuspsychje> cdal: you see this kind of F-button with a screen on it?
<lotuspsychje> depends on the brand of the laptop
<cdal> there's a button - f8 - with a big (vertically tall) rectangle, and two smaller rectangles on both sides of it. pressing it with or without f8 has no affect
<cdal> *with or without fn
<lotuspsychje> cdal: is your hdmi currently connected?
<cdal> yes
<cdal> to troubleshoot, i tried connecting to a coworker's monitor and HDMI cord as well - same results
<lotuspsychje> cdal: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out and back in hmdi cable please?
<cdal> sure
<lotuspsychje> cdal: maybe also open your systemsettings/screen section to see whats happening
<cdal> lotuspsychje: the tail produced absolutely no output on unplug/plug
<cdal> settings/screen just shows settings for my built-in display
<lotuspsychje> hmm thats weird
<lotuspsychje> cdal: check sudo lshw -C video to see if your driver= at bottom is loaded?
<cdal> eh, under the configuration field? i have two entries for *-display: a VGA compat controller and a 3D controller. the first is configuration: driver=i915, the second is driver=nvidia.
<lotuspsychje> cdal: you know wich driver version you have installed?
<cdal> i do not. is there an easy way to find out?
<cdal> apt list | grep nvidia matches an ample number of packages
<lotuspsychje> cdal: or ubuntu-drivers list or software&updates tab drivers
<cdal> i have 4 entries for nvidia-driver-n where n is 410, 415, 390, and 396
<lotuspsychje> cdal: your card is also an optimus, did you enable performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<cdal> *and from software&updates tab i have that im using the 390 driver
<lotuspsychje> cdal: allright tnx
<cdal> i dont remember explicitely changing anything in nvidia-settings
<cdal> where in here would i check for this?
<cdal> under PRIME profiles, i have opted to use NVIDIA as opposed to Intel
<lotuspsychje> cdal: yeah that looks correct
<lotuspsychje> cdal: have you tryed settings external display as primary?
<cdal> in my settings, it does not even think i have an external display
<cdal> i cant access any settings for it
<cdal> just as if i opened arandr and clicked the outputs menu, the HDMI option would be grayed out as if i didnt have an HDMI connected
<lotuspsychje> cdal: ok, can you test a previous kernel please?
<cdal> sure, how do i do this?
<lotuspsychje> cdal: hold shift before boot to enter grub, and choose another kernel
<cdal> oh hahahaha
<cdal> ok thanks, brb
<lotuspsychje> cdal: not the recovery one
<cdal> roger
<lotuspsychje> kk gl
<cdal> ok im booted into 4.15.0-39
<cdal> no change
<lotuspsychje> cdal: allright, tnx for testing
<pragmaticenigma> I suspect more that the issue is less kernel related and more having defined a monitor profile
<lotuspsychje> cdal: i found a bug on the 3
<lotuspsychje> 390
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxrandr/+bug/1771185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771185 in libxrandr (Ubuntu) "Secondary monitor not connecting in 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pragmaticenigma> cdal: are you currently in KDE or Gnome desktop?
<cdal> pragmaticenigma: gnome, KDE stuff should be all `apt purge`d
<cdal> lotuspsychje: reading that link
<pragmaticenigma> bummer... I have had strange issues with KDE, where the solution was that somehow the two displays got overlayed on one another. So it treated the combined displays as one monitor
<pragmaticenigma> the solution for me was to use KDE's monitor tool and drag the two screens apart
<cdal> i wish it was that simple for me with arandr, a tool that sounds similar to what you're describing
<tchakatak> cdal do you use any external gpu ?
<cdal> external gpu? the only gpu i use is the one already inside my laptop
<tchakatak> Ok. Nvidia ? Ati ?
<cdal> nvidia
<tchakatak> Do you have the drivers installed ?
<cdal> yes
<tchakatak> Wich one ?
<lotuspsychje> the 390 in performance mode
<lotuspsychje> optimus card
<cdal> lotuspsychje: i guess, i should try changing to a different one of the drivers i have installed?
<lotuspsychje> cdal: as a test you could try that
<tchakatak> cadl i dont use your config, but i would try that
<lotuspsychje> cdal: how come you have so much drivers in your list, did you add a ppa?
<cdal> great question, i probably did something stupid when i first got the machine
<lotuspsychje> cdal: depends wich ppa, can you recall?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu graphics ppa?
<cdal> no. the only time i think i would have done this was when i was messing aroudn with nvidia proprietary drivers, in a hope that they'd calm the lagginess of gnome
<cdal> god, gnome is just, not performant.
<lotuspsychje> cdal: you could check your sources.list to see wich ppa
<R13ose> I am getting this error "the video playback was aborted due to a corruption problem or because the video used features your browser did not support" in opera.  How do I fix this so I can play videos?
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: wich opera are you using?
<pragmaticenigma> R13ose: Use Firefox. We don't support Opera here
<lotuspsychje> we do pragmaticenigma , the opera snap :p
<pragmaticenigma> Snaps are not supported in this channel. They are supported by the Snap developer
<cdal> sudo apt edit-sources: bionic multiverse, bionice-updates multi, bionic-backports main restricted universe multi, and bionic seecurity main restricted universe and multi
<cdal> eesh. maybe I’ll just do a fresh install tonight after work
<lotuspsychje> cdal: was your system an lts upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> cdal: another test could be, trying hdmi on a liveusb
<cdal> lotuspsychje: oh live usb test is a good idea. and my system was a fresh lts install
<lotuspsychje> cdal: so driver switch and liveusb test you can try
<cdal> should i reboot after driver switch?
<lotuspsychje> cdal: yes plz
<cdal> live cd works
<cdal> might just do a fresh install
<cdal> wouldnt mind it anyways - feel like my misadventures in kde left some unused bloat on my system
<lotuspsychje> cdal: perhaps the kde vs gnome story scrambled it?
<cdal> that's my best guess, though i _thought_ i'd done a successful reboot cycle and used HDMI no problem after that story. oh well
<cdal> lmfao. i just rebooted into my actual installation, and my HDMI started working
<cdal> i'm guessing it was changing the display drivers and rebooting that did it..
<cdal> so maybe my bug is the one you found on launchpad for 390.
<lotuspsychje> cdal: add yourself affected, and tell your story to the bug plz
<lotuspsychje> and glad you sorted it cdal
<cdal> more like stumbled onto a somehow working state right after having given up, but yeah im glad it's sorted too hahaha. thanks for helping.
<cdal> ill put myself in the thread
<got_me_an_irc> hello all. so I have a binary here that I can run, but it's not in `which`. any ideas?
<got_me_an_irc> e.g. `executable` -> it works. `which executable` -> no output.
<hggdh> got_me_an_irc: 'which' searches $PATH
<got_me_an_irc> right; but if it's not in $PATH, or aliases, where could it be? a bash function? i'm a bit stuck
<got_me_an_irc> ah it's a script that's set a function. doh.
<sere_> i installed ubuntu over windows and now in windows my external drive which is exfat has no write access.. i believe ubuntu caused this because it was fine before.. any ideas on how to fix this? it works fine in ubuntu
<EOBeav> I'm planning on doing an install to a USB 3.0 stick, what would be a recommended read/write speed for that device? Thanks in advance.
<grub-loser> I'm edditting my fstab to add the UUID in front of /dev/mapper/vg-root & /dev/mapper/vg-swap (as per https://askubuntu.com/questions/760694/how-to-speed-up-really-slow-boot-on-ubuntu-16-04) and vim is turning my last three columns red.  Does that mean that something is wrong?
<lotuspsychje> EOBeav: ubuntu persistent on usb is good for testing or live method, but for the more heavy work, usb will bottleneck
<scwizard> hey, on my lock screen I see "1 new notification, backup"
<scwizard> but I can't see how to view or dismiss this notifcaition
<ioria> scwizard, super+m
<scwizard> thanks! clicking the time at the top also works
<ioria> ok
<ioria> scwizard, you can disable it if you want
<scwizard> when I do "back up now" I get "permission denied"
<scwizard> but if I run it from the command line, it doesn't give debugging info
<scwizard> on what it tried to access that it wasn't able to
<scwizard> my backup storage location is set to google drive
<scwizard> oh apparently you can do: DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1 deja-dup --backup
<scwizard> oh... that doesn't give me any output :(
<scwizard> "Déjà Dup is really just a clever graphical wrapper around the command line backup tool duplicity" oh...
<scwizard> is there any way to see the duplicity command deja-dup is calling?
<pragmaticenigma> scwizard: not directly, as it would depend on the setting defined in deja-dup
<scwizard> pragmaticenigma: well, needless to say such a feature would be useful for debugging purposes :(
<scwizard> just gonna remove deja dup since it doesn't seem well maintained tbh
<pragmaticenigma> scwizard: It might be found in /var/logs somewhere
<scwizard> i'm pretty sure I can just use duplicity
<scwizard> there's no point in a cli wrapper if it's hastily thrown together, and gives "permission denied" without saying to do what
<pragmaticenigma> scwizard: Could be how your specific system is configured, and in general usage the error would be encountered. I have several directories in my home folder that most applications through errors on if the look in them
<pragmaticenigma> *wouldn't be encountered (can't type today)
<EOBeav> lotuspsychje Thank you, good to know. I'm moving up to USB 3.0 with a new machine so I didn't know if a fast drive would make a difference. I'll take it under advisement.
<kinghat> is veracrypt not in the ubuntu repos?
<rasmalabar> I am trying to install openssh-server in 18.04 using Synaptic. Output of apt-get -s install openssh-server is The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rasmalabar>  openssh-server : Depends: openssh-client (= 1:7.6p1-4)
<rasmalabar>                   Depends: openssh-sftp-server but it is not going to be installed
<rasmalabar>                   Recommends: ssh-import-id but it is not going to be installed
<rasmalabar> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<EOBeav> I haven't run ubuntu since 12.04.  What major changes can I expect between that and 18.04 LTS?
<hggdh> rasmalabar: did you run apt update?
<kinghat> doesnt look like veracrypt has a package in the repos from what i can tell and am reading.
<ioria> kinghat, there is a ppa if yo ureally want it
<hggdh> kinghat: there is at least one PPA with it, updated to 1.23 for 18.04
<kinghat> not sure if that should be trusted or not?
<rasmalabar> <hggdh> I did it through Synaptic as well as apt-get-update as root
<chrismatthews> where are env variables stored?
<kinghat> then again im trusting all my other packages with ubuntu maintainers.
<ioria> rasmalabar, apt-cache policy openssh-sftp-server
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: Veracrypt is not provided due to either it's licensing model, or the developer hasn't submitted it. You can download an installer direct from the developer of VeraCrypt
<hggdh> kinghat: https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/encryption (unit193 is active in *ubuntu as a dev
<rasmalabar> @ioria: apt-cache policy openssh-sftp-server
<rasmalabar> openssh-sftp-server:
<rasmalabar>   Installed: (none)
<rasmalabar>   Candidate: 1:7.6p1-4
<rasmalabar>   Version table:
<rasmalabar>      1:7.6p1-4 500
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | rasmalabar
<ubottu> rasmalabar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> rasmalabar, apt-cache policy openssh-sftp-server  | pastebinit
<kinghat> so unit193 should be trusted?
<pragmaticenigma> only you can decide for yourself what you trust kinghat
<rasmalabar> @ioria: Sorry, output of apt-cache policy openssh-sftp-server at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ftyCbsg96H/
<kinghat> sure
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: Though it should be noted, adding and installing from PPA's are considered 3rd party here and is not supported in this channel.
<ioria> rasmalabar, bionic-updates and security not enabled
<hggdh> kinghat: trust is not transitive. It is up to you
<kinghat> does hggdh use it? i trust hggdh :P
<ioria> rasmalabar,  check /etc/apt/sources.list
<rasmalabar> @ioria: Yes, those repos are #ed. Let me enable those repos (in Synaptic) and try again. Thanks!
<ioria> rasmalabar,  run sudo apt update after
<ioria> rasmalabar,  and you might need also apt-get --fix-broken install
<lotuspsychje> EOBeav: perhaps with the new usb-C types the persistent experiences will change
<hggdh> kinghat: *I* trust unit193. But I know his work (which, it seems, you do not, so YMMV)
<lotuspsychje> EOBeav: ubuntu desktop 18.04 now runs gnome by default, but as user you can choose between alot of other ubuntu !flavors aswell
<EOBeav> lotuspsychje Good to know, thank you. Also looking at lubuntu and xubuntu to see how they will run portably. I don't mind investing in a more premium drive to make it happen.
<hggdh> pkx3: can you pleasefix your connection?
<lotuspsychje> EOBeav: before buying, inspect the speeds and usb type (3.1) for example
<rasmalabar> @ioria: I enabled the repos through Synaptic GUI. It did an update afterwards and it is fine now. Silly of me, when you think of it. Thanks a million!
<kinghat> hmm i installed it using the installer but its just opening and closing.
<ioria> rasmalabar,  no proble, good job
<EOBeav> lotuspsychje Yes, will do, thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: Support for VeraCrypt will have to be found at https://www.idrix.fr/Root/content/category/7/32/60/
<lotuspsychje> EOBeav: and welcome back to the ubuntu community
<DonaldKBrown> Hi there, people. I had a quick question, wondering if anybody could help me answer.
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | DonaldKBrown
<ubottu> DonaldKBrown: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DonaldKBrown> I recently got the Titan security key from Google. I've already set-up my log-in and sudo to require it. However, I'd also like to protect my SSH with it.
<DonaldKBrown> Most of the servers in my config file use password protected keys already, but some don't. As a result, I want to know if there's essentially a way to make SSH ask for password/security key verification before even running.
<EOBeav> lotuspsychje Thanks, been away for awhile
<DonaldKBrown> I could alias ssh to sudo ssh, but that would make configs weird and is avoidable by just putting a space before the command or calling it directly.
<lotuspsychje> DonaldKBrown: usually we focus on ubuntu specific issues here, maybe the #openssh channel can help you set it up for you?
<lotuspsychje> DonaldKBrown: or do you feel its ubuntu related at one point?
<DonaldKBrown> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04. I was hoping there would be some way to force a particular command to ask for a password as if were run under sudo.
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | DonaldKBrown
<ubottu> DonaldKBrown: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DonaldKBrown> Yes, I know what SSH is. I was more wondering about the ability to create a wrapper that requires a password before a particular command is run. This could then be applied globally so that other commands could be similarly wrapped and secured.
<ioria> DonaldKBrown, sure but yoou need to recompile the program
<pragmaticenigma> DonaldKBrown: the only real option would be to compile a version of the program that has the password request built in. Otherwise it can and will be circumvented
<ioria> DonaldKBrown, change the ownership of the binary would not be a good idea
<DonaldKBrown> Alright, thank you. I'll just work on securing those connections that don't use password-protected keys, then.
<chrismatthews> I'm not too familair with ntpd. I'm using default time settings, eg 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org is listed as a time source. Do I use random servers for my time server from that pool, or is it a static set?
<ioria> chrismatthews, someone wants to use the NTP server pool closer to him
<Skyrider> Greetings everyone
<comet23> hello
<Skyrider> I'm in need of assistance. Since today when I rebooted my linux machine, its refusing to boot up properly. It appears that node main.js is using up almost 100% of my CPU.
<Skyrider> But htop isn't providing me the info where this is located on the system.
<lordcirth_> Skyrider, https://askubuntu.com/a/49030
<comet23> Skyrider: are you trying to find the location of the executable file?
<Skyrider> Indeed, which exactly is causing it and why.
<Skyrider> Though it appears to be in usr/bin/node.
<comet23> go to your terminal
<lordcirth_> Ah, actually that command would tell you where to find 'node' but not this main.js or where it's launched from
<comet23> oh you found it nvm
<lordcirth_> 'locate main.js' is worth a shot
<comet23> i was going to suggest using 'which'
<comet23> which <filename> (in the terminal)
<Skyrider> I have multiple main.js files though.
<lordcirth_> The real question is what ran node, and what main.js is
<Skyrider> Doesn't indicate "which" one is causing it
<lordcirth_> Skyrider, if you press 't' in htop it will give you a tree mode.  Does it have a parent other than init?
<Skyrider> Just simple info, npm / sh -c node.main.js and node main.js multiple times.
<Skyrider> Not exactly detailed info.
<comet23> do you have the process id for the file?
<Skyrider> I do
<comet23> in terminal type
<comet23> ps -auxwe | grep <process_id>
<comet23> Skyrider: did that work?
<Skyrider> I see a bunch of info, yes.
<Skyrider> https://i.imgur.com/5MnnPIW.png
<comet23> that is strange
<Skyrider> Tell me about it :p
<comet23> try this
<comet23> readlink -f /proc/<process_id_goes_here>/exe
<lordcirth_> Won't that just say '/usr/bin/node' ?
<Skyrider> Indeed it does
<comet23> maybe
<comet23> brb im going to fire up my ubuntu
<Tenkawa> hi all
<Skyrider> hi
<lordcirth_> Skyrider, I'm not sure what the main.js, but google tells me there's a bug that causes this, which updating node might fix.
<Skyrider> My node is on 6.4.1
<Skyrider> At least that's what npm is telling me.
<comet23> Skyrider: try this
<comet23> it worked for me
<comet23> ps -ef
<lordcirth_> Ubuntu 18.04 repos have nodejs 8.10.0
<usr1987> is it know that galculator in lubuntu does not work with %?
<Skyrider> Still shows node main.js :p
<comet23> it doesn't show the path to the main.js file?
<kinghat> is it not possible to mount a samba share inside of the local user in /media? so `/media/user/samba` vs `/media/samba`?
<Skyrider> It doesn't comet23
<Skyrider> And If I want to update NPM I'm getting unmet dependencies.. yay
<lordcirth_> usr1987, what do you mean?
<lordcirth_> kinghat, quite possible.  Is it not working for you?
<kinghat> nah i just tried mounting one level up but thats not working either.
<kinghat> mount: /media/kinghat-server: bad option; for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program.
<rfm> comet23, presumably if the path on the node command is just main.js, main.js must be in the working directory of the node process;  "ls-l /proc/<pid>/cwd" should tell you what that is.
<Skyrider> yay!
<Skyrider> Thanks, that worked :D
<comet23> rfm: thank you for teaching me something new :D
<rfm> comet23, you're welcome, and sorry for tagging you instead of Skyrider...
<Skyrider> ^^ Finally, that was really bothering to find a simple application causing it.
<comet23> linux sucks lol
<comet23> that's why i prefer staying on mac most of the time
<Skyrider> Server though :p, not desktop.
<comet23> yeah i use linux for servers because it's free and there are so many guides
<comet23> but you get what you pay for and windows server is super easy to work with
<comet23> but it's expensive
<pragmaticenigma> comet23: let's keep on topic
<Skyrider> Okidoki... problem #2.
<Skyrider> Server boots up fine, CPU is fine.. yet, oddly enough.. no internet connection
<kinghat> lordcirth_: looks like i didnt have `cifs-utils` lol
<lordcirth_> kinghat, lol, that would help
<kinghat> figured that would be installed. same with samba tbh. but they weren't.  its been awhile since i set up the samba server so im not surprised i missed a few things.
<kinghat> hmm i mounted it outside the user dir in /media and then mounted it back in the user dir in media and now there are both there. even after reloading the mounts.
<kinghat> will that take a reboot to get rid of the unwanted one?
<Skyrider> Was hoping someone could help me with my net problem... it's odd, server's internet is down, can't ping and for some reason ufw is gone.
<Skyrider> Guess no one :(
<Tenkawa> Skyrider: can you access your router/gateway from that machine?
<KindOne> Skyrider, what OS?
<Skyrider> Ubuntu 18.04
<Skyrider> As for the machine itself, currently remotely connected through a console in the control panel.
<Tenkawa> ok
<Tenkawa> how does it connect to the inet? wifi/wired?
<Skyrider> wired, using the virtio driver.
<Tenkawa> virtio? thats a virtual machine bridge
<Tenkawa> oh fun
<Skyrider> can also choose e1000 and rtl8139 :p
<Skyrider> Think this all happened after a system reboot requirement of a kernel.
<Tenkawa> yeah... just didnnt realize you were running a vm here
<Skyrider> ^^ sorry
<Tenkawa> so.. lets see
<Tenkawa> obviously the host is making point to point
<Tenkawa> well actually
<Tenkawa> what kind of remote connection are you making?
<Tenkawa> you said its through their control panel right?
<Skyrider> Screen option in the CP, yea.
<Skyrider> I would assume a direct connection of the screen itself.
<Tenkawa> dont assume that
<Tenkawa> the can use libraries with apis to do this too
<Skyrider> Ah ^^. The only thing that makes sense is it is something firewall related.. but that's me..
<Tenkawa> whats your firewall status say?
<Skyrider> ufw appears to be gone for some reason, yet I can find it with whereis ufw
<Skyrider> Service doesn't appear to exist :-\
<grub-loser> Okay.  So I'm running `sudo apt-get install -f` and it says "No GRUB directory found.  To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first.  To install grub, install it manually or try to 'grub-install' command`.  How do I know which to do?
<Tenkawa> even if you do service ufw status?
<Skyrider> 1 sec... have to manually type my password to use sudo... bloody copy paste aint working
<Tenkawa> ok
<Skyrider> According to the shell, loaded: masked /dev/null: bad
<Tenkawa> try sudo ufw reload
<Tenkawa> whats the return on that
<Tenkawa> i'm a bit rusty on ufw
<Skyrider> command not found :p
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, 'ls /boot' returns what?
<Tenkawa> you were the one just working on packages right?
<lordcirth_> ls /boot | pastebinit
<Tenkawa> Skyrider: you might want to make sure it didnt "remove" it
<grub-loser> I tried both, and neither worked.  `sudo grub-install` says `error: cannot find EFI directory.` and `mkdir /boot/grub` says `File exists`
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: tx.  `ls /boot` returns a list of files, including a folder `grub`
<Tenkawa> while cleaning up node.js
<Skyrider> This is bizar
<Skyrider> I can find ufw.service in /etc/systemd/system
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, does /boot/efi exist?
<Skyrider> Yet when I attempt to vim it, it says it doesnt exist
<Tenkawa> Skyrider: that is odd
<Tenkawa> that means its symbolic link is gon
<Tenkawa> e
<Tenkawa> look at its link
<nacc> Tenkawa: Skyrider it's masked and linekd to /dev/null
<nacc> which you can't open
<nacc> almost certainly that, if it's a systemd unit
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: tx.  no, /boot/efi does not exist
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, well, that sounds like your problem
<Skyrider> :-\ so something is messed up
<Tenkawa> nacc: yeah i agree
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_ tx
<Tenkawa> the question is ho
<Tenkawa> w
<nacc> Skyrider: well, only if you expected it to not be masked
<Tenkawa> it wasnt before
<Skyrider> I was able to execute ufw commands without problems a few weeks ago
<Tenkawa> apparently
<lordcirth_> This may not be helpful, but I don't like ufw, and I just use shorewall.
 * Tenkawa hears that
<ioria> pkx3, fix the con, pls
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, 'mount | grep efi' please
<Tenkawa> Skyrider: sorry I couldnt help more
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_ tx: it returns nothing
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, just to double check, your machine is booting using EFI?
<Tenkawa> gotta run all
<Tenkawa> Skyrider: good luck.
<Skyrider> No worries, I appreciate the reply :)
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, thought you said it returns nothing?
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: my mistake ... I had run `umount -all` at some point previously.  after I remounted, I got /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, ah ok.  Does grub-install work now?
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: .... it's doing something ....
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: yes!  iut does!  `No error reported.`!  That's good!
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, good.  Now you can run apt -f install to make sure everything's fine
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: it seems to be fixing something
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: tx so much.  Now I'm going to try to upgrade grub and then distro-upgrade
<lordcirth_> grub-loser, no problem. Don't randomly umount things :P
<grub-loser> @lordcirth_: tx for the tip!  I'm rebooting.  I think I've got my grub back.
<grub-loser> I think I'd like to be played by Angela Bassett in the coming Hollywood blockbust about this: How Stella Got Her Grub Back
<Skyrider> Odd.. the CP has a rescue mode option, whenever I use that I'm able to connect to the server using my own SSH client.
<Skyrider> But whenever I disable it and reboot the system, I can no longer connect.
<comet23> ?
<comet23> what just happened
<hggdh> comet23: nothing much, just a typo
<Avion> ubu 18.04 says Fsck You.   what next?  https://i.imgur.com/03sq4lK.jpg
<lotuspsychje> !details | Avion
<ubottu> Avion: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Avion> !language |Avion
<ubottu> Avion, please see my private message
<ioria> Avion, you can do it from Grub -> Advanced Options -> Recovery -> fsck
<Avion> lotuspsychje: it wont boot. i held shift to enter grub, chose recovery (that sounded good) and this happened.  {it is a dualboot with win10 on an HP probook455,g3}
<Avion> ioria: i dont know what to do. i should look up what fsck is on this fon.
<Avion> The system utility fsck (file system consistency check) is a tool for checking the consistency of a file system in Unix and Unix-like operating systems, such as Linux, macOS, and FreeBSD
<ioria> we know that
<lotuspsychje> Avion: when did this start to happen, what did you do exactly?
<Avion> oh, I read the screen better now. i thought I ..... lotuspsychje nothing happened. i was slow and had a jillion chrome tabs open si I decided to reboot.
<lotuspsychje> Avion: system up to date?
<Avion> and it would not reboot. i let it sit (for a month) like ignoring a person who had offended me.
<lotuspsychje> Avion: this is not the channel to discuss offends
<Avion> i was noy, just poetic. apologies.  - lotuspsychje i see it is like check disk, FileSystemChecK
<lotuspsychje> Avion: try what ioria suggested file system check
<Avion> ok i will learn it. thanks
<xdruppi> can i remove examples.desktop on ~?
<xdruppi> why when i use ls -l it points out it's a file?
<prof2004> hi, back again
<prof2004> have still the problem, gdm3 is not working
<xdruppi> prof2004: what's your problem?
<xdruppi> when did it stop working?
<prof2004> have tried the solution from entry #57 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1779476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779476 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: gdm3 does not switch to graphics after update" [High,Expired]
<prof2004> hi xdruppi
<prof2004> after an system update Monday before one week
<prof2004> ioria has helped me to solve the problem with substituting gdm3 by lightdm
<prof2004> I am no investigating, what happens, and it seams, this problem was already there before
<xdruppi> i see, was this a regular update, or were you updating from version to newer version?
<prof2004> I am telling you and the team here, that the solution in the bug discussen from entry #57 is not working, fyi
<prof2004> a regular update
<lotuspsychje> prof2004: i fixxed this once like here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1780986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780986 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Boot stuck at ubuntu logo gnome display manager" [Undecided,Fix released]
<prof2004> it was working before, after the update, I was asked to reboot, after that reboot nothing worked
<lotuspsychje> try the TTY part prof2004
<xdruppi> man that is very odd
<prof2004> hi lotus, I can try this solution, should not bring my system in danger
<lotuspsychje> prof2004: if you reinstall the packages, as described no danger
<prof2004> lotus, can I do this from a terminal, or do I need a console
<xdruppi> prof2004: aren't those the same thing?
<lotuspsychje> prof2004: if you say you cant enter GUI? you cant access to a terminal?
<prof2004> I do not know, thought a console is more independent
<xdruppi> prof2004: sorry, they do have different definitions, please ignore me
<prof2004> lotus, I am currently using lightdm, what works well
<lotuspsychje> ah
<prof2004> so, I will go for it, cu
<cow_2001> keynav won't work when focus is on gnome-terminal but would work when focus is on firefox. anyone knows a solution?
<OerHeks> alt-tab will switch focus
<ash_worksi> how does pg_lsclusters determine the cluster name?
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Bundestrojaner> after closing wine, i have strange colors on my desktop (kde) and all windowed applications untel next reboot.
<Bundestrojaner> how can i reset the colors without rebooting?
<prof2004> hi, I am back
<prof2004> it did not work, same behavior
<OerHeks> Bundestrojaner, The most easy fix for garbled desktop after wine-games, is to run them  in a "virtual desktop". You can do this by going to Wine configuration, Graphics and turning on virtual desktops.
<prof2004> so, I will stick with lightdm for now
<OerHeks> for now, go into the screen menu and fiddle with the options, or logout/login again
<lotuspsychje> allright prof2004
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: thx
<prof2004> I have another problem, my scan2pdf, and simple scan do not work
<prof2004> I have a brand new hp laserjet pro, connected by wlan, able to process print jobs from ubuntu, driverless and using bonjour
<cow_2001> OerHeks: it won't work. gnome-terminal is invisible to it. it clicks right through it on the window underneath it.
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: just opening the gamma settings solved it - very strange
<prof2004> but system does not find a scanner
<lotuspsychje> prof2004: is your system up to date?
<prof2004> another system in the network, windows based, can do network scan using this printer
<prof2004> yes, my system is up to date, today there have been new sane drivers in the update, do they?
<lotuspsychje> prof2004: did you install hplip-data and hplip-gui ?
<prof2004> no, but until now, scan have been possible, I will go and install
<prof2004> wait a minute
<prof2004> hplip-date was installed, version 3.17.10+repack0-5
<xdruppi> prof2004: i got the same scanner issue, I have an HP printer with a scanner, at first I could use it wireless without configuring it, but the scanner didnt work, the solution was to install hplip-gui, connect the printer with USB to computer and follow hplip-gui program instructions
<prof2004> hplip-gui was not, and is now installed
<xdruppi> after finishing that, you can disconnect printer usb
<xdruppi> and use it wireless
<xdruppi> while also being able to scan
<xdruppi> prof2004: wireless scan MIGHT seem slow, but you can configure that by changing the quality preferences in Simple Scan
<prof2004> what did you configure? I have access to the printer via web interface, and can do all configurations
<xdruppi> prof2004: your issue is that you can't use the  scanner wireless right?
<prof2004> yes
<prof2004> I can print wireless, but not scan
<xdruppi> what brand is your printer?
<prof2004> HP-LaserJet-MFP-M426dw
<xdruppi> ok cool, so ubuntu comes with default hplip program, you can install hplip-gui, basically a graphical interface
<prof2004> done
<xdruppi> i had your issues, i could not scan wirelessly
<xdruppi> is your printer in your devices list?
<prof2004> have just started the HP Device Manager from hplip-gui, will see what happens
<prof2004> yes, in the printer list
<xdruppi> prof2004: ok so if you open HPLIP Toolbox
<xdruppi> it will ask you to setup device
<prof2004> does not find a device and asks for connecting the printer via usb :(
<xdruppi> prof2004: do you have usb?
<prof2004> oh, I have used the corresponding option, will try the right one
<prof2004> printer found
<prof2004> download plug-in from HP ...
<prof2004> still downloading, the server is busy, it seams
<MrUnagi> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but after running openssl dhparam -out /etc/ssl/certs/dhparam.pem 2048 on my remote server, I lost ssh access. Any ideas why this would happen?
<cow_2001>  /close
<mostym> I have two machines, an ubuntu fileserver with a public ip of .40, and a windows server machine with a public ip of .43.  From countless locations I can ping, ssh, ftp, http, etc, the ubuntu fileserver.  However, from the windows machine, I cannot connect to the ubuntu server. I confirmed that the firewall is disabled on both the ubuntu and windows servers.  I even went so far as changing the windows server ip to .50 because I thought 
<Ben64> your message ends with 'because I though'
<mostym> because I thought maybe that fix things.
<mostym> because I thought maybe that would fix things.
<hggdh> mostym: what happenswhy you try to connect to the server? What errors do you see?
<Ben64> can you give more details on the network
<mostym> hggdh: connect timeouts for each service I try to connect to.
<mostym> Ben64: This is a colo data rack at a datacenter.  It's really basic, 1Gb uplink from the DC to a 48 port netgear switch
<hggdh> mostym: can you run tracert from the windows to the Ubuntu server?
<z0ran>  anyone have a problem to install vmware workstation pro 14 on ubuntu 18.04
<mostym> hggdh: Tracing route to 216.218.189.40 over a maximum of 30 hops    1  WIN-3I7IHUVF2G4 [216.218.189.43]  reports: Destination host unreachable.  Trace complete.
<hggdh> mostym: well, there you go
<mostym> hggdh: I wish I knew what that means.
<roadmr> mostym: are you able to access other locations/IP addresses from the Windows machine? that looks like routes are misconfigured on the WIndows machine. If you can reach other things on the internet, I bet you have a misconfigured netmask.
<hggdh> mostym: your windows TCP stack does not know how to get to the Ubuntu server. Bad routing, bad configuration, bad subnet, etc
<roadmr> mostym: (btw none of that is related to Ubuntu, so perhaps you'd have better luck asking in a Windows help channel - I'm happy to help but haven't touched a Windows box in years so I can't really be of any use
<roadmr> I have touched Windows that came in a box, though... go figure
<mostym> roadmr: yes, I can reach other boxes with no problem.
<mostym> I checked the netmask, gateway on both machines.
<mostym> everything checks out
<roadmr> mostym: have you tried pinging the Windows machine from the Ubuntu server? :)
<mostym> roadmr: yes
<mostym> It works
<mostym> I mean i get responses.
<lordcirth_> ping working one way and not the other is probably a routing or firewall problem
<mostym> WTF
<mostym> it's working.
<roadmr> \o/
<roadmr> WIZARDRY!
<mostym> i hate that shit.
<roadmr> mostym: did you recently change a NIC (network card) on any of these boxes?
<mostym> roadmr: I did not.
<roadmr> ok, then magic seems to be the explanation :)
<mostym> I just turned off the firewall and turned it back on
<mostym> .on the windows box
<lordcirth_> That is pretty close to the standard Windows fix
<lordcirth_> Reboot and hope it works this time
<rxp> anyone know how to make highlighting work on hexchat?
<roadmr> mostym: see, I told you it was a Windows problem ;)
<mostym> it's not working now.
<mostym> lol
<mostym> Oh... it is the firewall.
<mostym> if I disable the firewall it works.
<mostym> but why... just for that ip.
<lordcirth_> rxp, like, username highlighting, like this message should be doing?
<lordcirth_> Works for me
<rxp> huh
<rxp> hold on
<rxp> it looks like its working but its just not the color i sent. its green, same color as your nick
<rxp> but i set it to orange at least i thought
<lordcirth_> bright green is what I get
<lordcirth_> 0x4E9A06 is the default green here
<rxp> huh...under Interface Colors, I set Highlight to orange...maybe thats for something else
<lordcirth_> That's what I was looking at
<lordcirth_> rxp, highlight me, please, I've tried setting it red
<roadmr> mostym: at this point I would definitely go ask someone who knows how to operate Windows firewalls
<rxp> lordcirth_,
<lordcirth_> huh, still green
<rxp> lordcirth_, ok it made the channel name in which you highlighted me orange...but the text is green
<lordcirth_> rxp, oh, that's interesting
<rxp> i can work with that at least...it notifies me
<lordcirth_> orange is the default for 'new message in channel' and I get green for highlights
<rxp> i dont see a way to change the color of the text that contains my nick tho
<CodeMouse92> FWIW, I see white text for everyone, green nicks for lordcirth_ and rxp. But I'm on Hexchat
<CodeMouse92> (And highlighting always makes it orange for me)
<CodeMouse92> Er, green.
<rxp> yeah, my first time using hexchat...pretty similar to xchat, which i used a long time ago
<mostym> I figured it out.  It was using the public profile.
<rxp> im mostly used to mirc tho cause im always on windows
<mostym> christ.
<mostym> thanks all!
<l0rd_hex> hi all, does anyone know which Wiki software wiki.ubuntu.com is running?
<roadmr> l0rd_hex: it's MoinMoin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<Avion> ubu18.05 fails boot. recovery said fsck  {it is a dualboot with win10 on an HP probook455,g3. would not boot ubuntu after i booted into win19 to show that win10 gets 16 wifi signals and ubuntu only gets mine+1}
<kirillow> what do you think of firejail?
<OerHeks> kirillow, this s not a polling channel, just technical support
<kirillow> oh sorry
<TJ-> Using 'ldconfig --verbose path/to/libs' it reports some path/to/libs/lib*.so I want it to register, but checking the ld.so.cache shows they're not added. Anyone have experience of further diagnosing this?
<vlt> Avion: To prevent problems like these it’s often recommended to stick to officially released versions (of both Ubuntu and Windows).
<Avion> vlt i am only using officially released versions. whatever gave you another idea I dont know.
<OerHeks> capturing of wifi/and or usb ports, windows 10 is known for that, probably the fastboot-function
<Avion> tutorials.ubuntu.com for create a usb stick on windows is terrific (for using rufus, on windows)
<OerHeks> etcher, rufus, both should do fine
<Avion> vlt i am not proficient enough to do otherwise
<Avion> the icon on the taskbar shows how far along it is. (my tension level drops.)
<Avion> next steo to fsck (looking for tutorial, all help valued)
<Avion> basic basic questiin, booted from a live usb. how do I figure out how to refer to my linux partition? eg /dev/sda-something. or sdb... i am lost.  i tried lsblk but noting told me what was what. or which.
<Avion> i dont want to check windows only ubuntu
<slidinghorn> Avion, look for one that's formatted as ext4
<scientes> how can i record a phone call on Linux?
<scientes> both mic and speakers
<scientes> (google voice)
<slidinghorn> scientes, you should be able to in Audacity without an issue.  Local recording consent laws would likely be in effect, just as fair warning
<scientes> yes i am aware
<Avion> what (specifically) is a "filesystem type" and how do I specify just the ubuntu one.
<scientes> I have to do it on Linux, cause phones have that feature disabled, like a nanny phone, slidinghorn
#ubuntu 2018-12-12
<Avion> slidinghorn: the response to lsblk doesnt tell me that
<slidinghorn> Avion, try parted /dev/sd* 'print'   (where "*" is the drive letter - sda, sdb, etc)
<TJ-> Avion: "sudo blkid" will include info on the file-system type
<TJ-> Avion: or "lsblk -f" will do the same
<Avion> slidinghorn: rescue mode said I had to do it manually and some other think said I had to donit from usb. thats where I am now.
<Avion> slidinghorn: this tecmint page looks like I could have done it from recovery
<slidinghorn> Avion, Well let's just continue from USB, since that's where we're at now.  Both TJ-'s suggestion and my own will give you the information you need
<Avion> TJ-: blkid was perfect. i knew I installed it at the end of the drive. (to start, way back, I used windows to divide the rest of drive in 8 partitions so I could experiment with different distros. ✓
<Avion> TJ-: fsck -Nc /dev/sbd1  - that didnt work. i am lost
<TJ-> Avion: what type is the file-system, and what way 'didn't work'
<Avion> TJ-: oops mistyped. fixed. it says:  there are differences between boot sector and its backup. this is mostly harmless. -- now gives me three choices: copy original to backup or copy backup to original or no action
<Avion> TJ-  oh, lsblk -f was more helpful. my filesystem is actually sda6
<TJ-> Avion: what program are you using that reports that? Generally there is no backup of a boot sector unless a tool has previously been used to create one
<Avion> TJ-:  my bad, i was checking the flash drive. found the right partition. fixed it. it is booting. (inpostednto reddit and hadnt tried recovery and what i showed reddit was the wrong thing to show them. - today I tried recovery and that led me on this successful path.)  THANK YOU and slidinghorn
<xdruppi> is it possible to change my bios time through ubuntu?
<xdruppi> is there any command line program for that?
<xdruppi> i just want my date and time to be synced
<OerHeks>  hwclock --systohc and hwclock -hctosys
<OerHeks> https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2013/08/hwclock-examples/
<bray9082_> Is there an easy way to move an ubuntu install to a new hard drive?
<xdruppi> thanks OerHeks
<bray9082_> Could I just copy the files from one drive to another then update fstab?
<slidinghorn> bray9082_, See if this helps: https://askubuntu.com/a/741727
<bray9082_> slidinghorn: That will work but
<bray9082_> Would  installing grub to a new drive copying the contents of the root partition over and updating fstab also work?
<bray9082_> Oh wait don't listen to me
<bray9082_> slidinghorn: Thanks for the info
<Avionfly> peace out
<bray9082_> Is 32gb big enough for ubuntu?
<iosecure> My Ubuntu Server deployment uses 2GB.
<iosecure> So, the short answer is "it depends."
<alazy> I'm using xsel/xclip. Sometimes a final "enter" aka "\012" is at the end, and I'd like to remove that. How can I use tr or sed to remove the last character if it's "/012"?
<iosecure> sed 's:\\012::'?
<iosecure> Actually, that probably wouldn't work.
<iosecure> s:\n::
<iosecure> Newline?
<alazy> bind M-C-p run "xsel -o -b | tr -d '\' | tmux load-buffer - | tmux paste-buffer"
<Geo> Hi, I'm installing 18.04 desktop, and the installer hangs when it gets to the 'installation type' screen- it doesn't allow me to pick a type (the screen I see listed on tutorials don't appear). Instead, I get what looks to be where the partition list goes, and "+ - Change" buttons at the bottom. Clicking any of these completely freeze the installer. Has anyone run into this?
<alazy> Nevermind, that should have been tr -d
<alazy> '\012' | ... but it'll delete all \012's, not just the last when it's the last character
<iosecure> sed '${/^\012$/d;}' file
<iosecure> That'll delete the last line of the file IF the only content on the line is that character.
<iosecure> Or, at least, in theory.
<ZaZaQR> hi
<jmadero> anyone here using Thunderbird in Ubuntu 18.04, specifically thunderbird 60.2.1
<slidinghorn> jmadero, that's the version that comes in the Bionic repositories.  What is your actual question?
<OerHeks> that would cover all versions https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=thunderbird
<jmadero> I don't see a calendar in it at all . . . which is confusing because Google is telling me one should exist
<jmadero> I've got a beta version downloaded which has a calendar but it appears like the google calendar extension is broken in that
<slidinghorn> jmadero, the calendar feature is an extension called Lightning
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1797945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797945 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Lightning incompatible with Thunderbird 60.2.1" [High,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> known issue
<jmadero> I'm seeing that Lightning is incorporated into Thunderbird after 58.*
<jmadero> which makes sense as it works fine in my beta release
<jmadero> just without Google Calendar integration it's essentially useless for me
<TJ-> jmadero: the calendar is there on 18.04; there's 3 icons top-right, the one with measles brings up the calendar
<OerHeks> https://support.mozilla.org/nl/questions/1229874 with some promising fixes
<jmadero> TJ-: yeah I see that in beta, not in the stable release in the repos
<jmadero> OerHeks: checking out the link now
<TJ-> jmadero: ahh! seems I have both installed :D
<OerHeks> in short, wipe and reinstall xul-ext-lightning
<jmadero> I didn't even have xul-ext-lightning installed
<jmadero> installing it didn't do anything though
<OerHeks> pkill thunderbird # something like that ?
<jmadero> no good - this is super frustrating since it appears like it's environment specific
<jmadero> well - it's profile specific, this is now interesting
<Geo> Hi, I'm installing 18.04 desktop, and the installer hangs when it gets to the 'installation type' screen- it doesn't allow me to pick a type (the screen I see listed on tutorials don't appear). Instead, I get what looks to be where the partition list goes, and "+ - Change" buttons at the bottom. Clicking any of these completely freeze the installer. Has anyone run into this?
<jmadero> Geo: have you successfully installed other versions?
<jmadero> Geo: when you see boot loader starting in live - press "e", replace "quiet splash" with "nomodeset", see if that helps
<ShadowyHorseman> Hey Guys, I'm new to Ubuntu. Does anyone know why redirection loops happen during installation of third-party packages? I tried installing Minecraft.deb and few other apps and they don't install easily because of this issue.
<ShadowyHorseman> Well.. actually they don't install at all.
<jmadero> redirection ;oops?
<Geo> jmadero: on other machines, yes
<Geo> I'll try, thanks
<Geo> other install media, too (?)
<ShadowyHorseman> jmadero https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDzRWTQcVR/
<OerHeks> looks like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1099638/installing-minecraft-deb-tries-to-install-but-gives-a-redirect-loop
<CodeMouse92> OerHeks: That's because that's him ;)
<CodeMouse92> But the answer didn't work. (Yes, I'm chatting w/ him on the phone. He's actually my best friend IRL)
<DonaldKBrown> I'm back. Slightly different question. I was looking at https://askubuntu.com/questions/194027/locking-with-usb-drive, but the answers are all out-dated. The suggested cuttlefish PPA doesn't work on 18.04, and the pamusb package is no longer available, as well. Is there anyway, possibly using evdev rules, to make my computer lock when a particular USB device is unplugged?
<CodeMouse92> ShadowyHorseman: Question...what happens when you run 'sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/Minecraft.deb'
<OerHeks> remove that and change to snap https://snapcraft.io/minetest
<ShadowyHorseman> don't even get me started on minetest
<CodeMouse92> ShadowyHorseman: And then pastebin the output
<ShadowyHorseman> CodeMouse92 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jg7Y5gSM8V/
<CodeMouse92> ShadowyHorseman: Start the application "Software & Updates"
<CodeMouse92> Under the Ubuntu Software tab, what value does 'Download from:' have?
<ShadowyHorseman> 'Server for Canada'
<CodeMouse92> ShadowyHorseman: Try 'Main Server'
<CodeMouse92> Set that, and then enter the password.
<CodeMouse92> Then try the 'sudo apt install' again
<ShadowyHorseman> Says: Failed to download repository information. Check your Internet connection. Details: v E:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/shimmerproject/ppa/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<CodeMouse92> ShadowyHorseman: Ahhh, okay, so it sounds like you've tried to install some other application from a PPA (private package repository)....
<CodeMouse92> And it doesn't like it much now. So, go to the Other Software tab...
<CodeMouse92> Find that in the list, and uncheck the box for it.
<Bashing-om> ShadowyHorseman: http://ppa.launchpad.net/shimmerproject/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ : not supported in bionic.
<ShadowyHorseman> reload worked... so... i guess I might retry?
<CodeMouse92> Yes, with the apt install command
<ShadowyHorseman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kjhYDWqRWg/
<CodeMouse92> That's definitely odd, that it would be be magnling that source URL for gconf2....
<CodeMouse92> Bashing-om: any ideas? ^^^
<OerHeks> check your sources.list.d folder, this http://172.83.31.249:80 repo is not legit AFAIK
<ShadowyHorseman> bear with me OerHeks... what command do I use to check that?
<Bashing-om> CodeMouse92: ShadowyHorseman looking ,
<Bashing-om> !info gconf2-common bionic
<ubottu> gconf2-common (source: gconf): GNOME configuration database system (common files). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.6-4ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 683 kB, installed size 6379 kB
<CodeMouse92> Bashing-om: His sources seem borked, based on the URL
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1063364/ubuntu-18-04-apt-get-upgrade-problem-redirection-loop-encountered
<OerHeks> mediacom
<Bashing-om> ShadowyHorseman: " and 204 not upgraded. " . Try ' sudo apt update ' .
<OerHeks> maybe the packages are not compromized, but their traffic route seems to be a wonky ride
<CodeMouse92> I suspect overriding the DNS may well help.
<ShadowyHorseman> So apparently changing the mirror to mirrors.usinternet.com fixed the problem. I hate you mediacom.
<Geo> jmadero: no dice
<CodeMouse92> ShadowyHorseman: Awesome. Based on that, then, change your DNS. See instructions here. https://1.0.0.1/
<ShadowyHorseman> OerHeks, Bashing-om and CodeMouse92 thanks you guys, now I can get stuff done!!
<Bashing-om> ShadowyHorseman: Here to help :)
<bray9082_> If I were to install ubuntu then replace my root partition with a root partition from a different ubuntu install and updated fstab appropriately would the OS boot?
<bray9082_> I would rather just install ubuntu rather then try to install just grub
<doge-doge> what's the better option: using a preconfigured compton config or sudo saving a custom xorg file (with compositing pipeline) per nvidia driver? for a gtx 1060.
<doge-doge> i would assume installing nvidia is theoretically better performance over Nouveau?
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: we reccomend adding the ubuntu graphics ppa for gtx cards
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: from there you can try nvidia 390,396 or 410
<doge-doge> i just installed the driver through the software updater settings and it seemed fine installed...
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: ubuntu-drivers list to see what your system suggests
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: sure, if you are happy with ubuntu's current driver and everything is working you can keep that
<lotuspsychje> bray9082_: in most cases ubuntu adapts to your hardware/system but make a backup before you experiment ok
<lotuspsychje> bray9082_: for example and old ubuntu install on ssd, you put the ssd into a new system will adapt itself to the new system
<doge-doge> in regards to screen tearing and overall performance, i'm reading that forcing the composition pipeline should be your first option since compton itself claims it can never replace the driver's abilities
<lotuspsychje> bray9082_: of course a fresh install is mostly adviced
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: well driver versions can differ alot on performance, best driver is the one performing best on your card/system
<doge-doge> idk, digging around the nvidia-ultil app (by sudo since you need to save the xorg file) seems like a highly-skilled use-case
<doge-doge> i've always been told to *never* run any gui per sudo
<doge-doge> i think that's why gksu got burried?
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: yes for security reasons running sudo GUI has been disabled on 18.04
<doge-doge> lol, so you have to generate the xorg file manually and copy it over?
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: currently fiddling around with the xorg file is not needed anymore
<doge-doge> how else would nvidia retain custom configs for the next session?
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: of course there are always 'special' cases that might need some tuning here and there
<aaafakerobot> hiya,
<aaafakerobot> quick question : can i bold the first line of the terminal, eg "user@pc:~" and make it BOLD?
<aaafakerobot> even if im not running X?
<doge-doge> aaafakerobot, you can specify all the font configs in your bash.rc file...can you mention my name here, I want to test out the correct notification sound
<ducasse> aaafakerobot: depends on your font, but most likely
<doge-doge> ducasse, can you mention me?
<doge-doge> i want to know if "beep" is the right entry lol
<ducasse> aaafakerobot: i'd guess you activate bold with an escape sequence
<aaafakerobot> hmm ok
<ducasse> doge-doge: sure, but this isn't really the place
<aaafakerobot> doge-doge:
<doge-doge> ok thanks it worked
<aaafakerobot> :D wuff!
<aaafakerobot> ok ducasse, can you tell me whats the name of that line thingy? i dont know whats it called (so i can google it)
<doge-doge> the notification sounds in MATE need a serious update from legacy settings
<aaafakerobot> doge-doge: bash.rc or .bashrc?
<doge-doge> i always found customizations in .bashrc
<ducasse> aaafakerobot: it's contained in a variable, PS1
<ducasse> aaafakerobot: there's a list of escape sequences here - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4842424/list-of-ansi-color-escape-sequences
<ducasse> aaafakerobot: bold is one of them
<aaafakerobot> thank you!
<ducasse> you're very welcome
<aaafakerobot> ok what the heck?
<aaafakerobot> i have 2 ssh instnaces open, one of them automatically got bolded and the 2nd one didnt?
<aaafakerobot> ooh
<aaafakerobot> i think i just made everything bold
<ducasse> aaafakerobot: you need to turn bold off again at the end of PS1
<aaafakerobot> lol :D
<aaafakerobot> oh no i havent touched bashrc at all, just testing in cli
<aaafakerobot> i did "echo -e "\033[1m" and everything got bolded, EVERYTHING
<aaafakerobot> i wonder what i did wrong.
<aaafakerobot> and then i reset it with "echo -e "\033[0m""
<ducasse> yep, that will turn bold on, you need to turn it off again
<aaafakerobot> hmm ducasse i still dont understand PS1, there's a lot of instances of PS1 in bashrc,
<aaafakerobot> ok nvm
<aaafakerobot> i think i understand
<aaafakerobot> YESSSS
<aaafakerobot> IT WOKED
<aaafakerobot> *worked, not woke, but i guess its woke now
<aaafakerobot> thanks guys
<Skyrider> Greetings everyone
<ducasse> aaafakerobot: have fun :)
<Skyrider> For the past few months that I've tried ubuntu 18.04, I had multiple network issues (no internet) and random packages disappearing (such as ufw).
<Skyrider> For some odd reason using sudo dhclient eth0 fixed it for the time being, but I am rather curious as to why this is all happening.
<ducasse> Skyrider: how are you configuring your network - netplan?
<Skyrider> One would think.
<Skyrider> netplan exists and should be default. Yet none o the netplan commands work
<ducasse> are you using networkd or network manager?
<Skyrider> Everything was working fine until a kernel update reboot requirement.. after that, the entire net died.
<Skyrider> Good Q... I usually never touch the stuff as its set to dhcp anyway.
<Skyrider> But I remember a file that pinpointed that manplan was used.
<Skyrider> and /etc/netplan does exist, but netplan itself is an unknown command.
<ducasse> Skyrider: does 'type netplan' return anything?
<Skyrider> type netplan: not found
<ducasse> might not be properly installed
<ducasse> can you pastebin the output of 'apt policy netplan.io'?
<iresf> hello everyone
<iresf> i want to create a ubuntu base distro, what is the best to do it with ubuntu 16.04 or 18.04 ?
<ducasse> shouldn't matter
<Skyrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GgZry6n3r/
<Skyrider> Though this isn't the first time i'm having network issues on ubuntu 18.04
<ducasse> ok, it's not installed at all
<Skyrider> ufw is also missing
<ducasse> if you're using network manager you can just make sure networking is configured there
<ducasse> how did you install?
<SlidingHorn> iresf: I mean, it's simply a matter of preference, really, but if I had to make a recommendation, I'd say 18.04.  Its support is extended until 2028 now.
<Skyrider> Unit network-manager.service could not be found
<Skyrider> Same for network & networkd
<iresf> SlidingHorn : may you guide me to customize ubuntu 18.04 or 16.04  i need to change logo of ubuntu in boot stage also i need to install some application and then i need to have them in iso
<ducasse> Skyrider: ok, how did you install?
<Skyrider> I didn't, was pre-installed with the image.
<Skyrider> Everything was working fine last week, including ufw. But after a reboot (and kernel update), stuff broke down
<ducasse> iresf: this is a bit outside what is supported here
<Skyrider> Now multiple packages appear to be missing
<ducasse> Skyrider: seems so, yes
<iresf> ducasse : where should i looking for help  ?
<ducasse> iresf: i don't know, ##linux maybe?
<iresf> thank u
<Skyrider> Not sure why a kernel update would break stuff
<Skyrider> Second time this happened on 18.04 :-\
<nekoseam> how could a kernel update ever POSSIBLY break something? it's not like it's the core to Linux!
<lotuspsychje> in reality things can happen when booting kernel versions
<ducasse> the question is probably more why it would remove other packages, which it never should
<afakerobot> hiya once again.
<afakerobot> on startup, i get an error message "lsdhelper: cannot conenct to x server
<afakerobot> i dont care about X, i just want the error to be suppressed
<afakerobot> because i have to press enter to start my work, so its 1 extra keystroke
<afakerobot> https://i.imgur.com/ZfuTKAX.png
<afakerobot> so before i can start, i have to press enter atleast once
<afakerobot> i want the error message to be suppressed, so it doesnt show up.
<afakerootbot> hiya, question : when i do apt-get install/update, it checks THIS address "http://192.168.160.90"
<afakerootbot> and eventually fails
<afakerootbot> how do i restore repositories via CLI?
<SlidingHorn> afakerootbot: check this out: https://askubuntu.com/a/586601
<afakerootbot> SlidingHorn: thank you.
<afakerootbot> SlidingHorn: PERFECT, worked
<jerbot_> hello
<jerbot_> is Ubuntu One good?
<afakerootbot> jerbot_: DEPENDS.
<esselfe> Hi, what should I do to have gkrellm start when my session opens? I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.1 Bionic
<esselfe> with gnome. Should I create a desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart?
<tarzeau> where can i find PPA testers?
<Zteam> Hi all!
<Zteam> I have a problem with fstrim since I upgraded Ubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 fstrim on my ssd takes over 7 minutes this is happening once a a week and results in a very huge boot time
<Zteam> It worked great on Ubuntu 18.04
<capella> I thought trim on ssd was deprecated
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Zteam> capella, why would it be that? my install sure run it
<capella> I mean it works but induces unneeded wear
 * capella re-reading
<prof2004> hi, I have a problem with hplip accessing my hp_laserjet_mfp_m426dw
<prof2004> have had installed hplib3.17.10 with std ubuntu 18.04
<prof2004> did print, but no scanning
<prof2004> have got the latest version hplip from HP Linux Imaging and Printing Website: 3.18.12
<prof2004> did the install without error
<prof2004> system detected the printer, told me to run hp-plugin in user mode
<prof2004> did it
<prof2004> get an error in verifying the installation package
<prof2004> skipped the error
<prof2004> proeceed until the end with an error message error: python gobject/dbus may not be installed
<prof2004> running scan2pdf gives error: open of device hpaio:/net/hp_laserjet_mfp_m426dw? ip=192.168.0.5& queue=false failed: ERROR during device i/o
<prof2004> tried to remove the hplib 3.18.12 and to install the 3.17.10 again
<prof2004> now, I have both version displayed and scanning does still not work
<Zteam> prof2004, if the driver is for a 32bit system and you are on a 64 bit system you need to install ia32-lib (it's renamed now but if you try to install that from terminal APT will tell you the right name)
<prof2004> your help is welcome
<prof2004> sudo apt install ia32-lib leads to package not found
<Zteam> prof2004, ops my bad. its ia32-libs
<Zteam> prof2004, it will still tell you that the package doesn't exist, but it should suggest another package instead
<prof2004> is it ok to install these two packages? lib32ncurses5 and lib32z1? I do not want to harm my system?
<Zteam> prof2004, yes, it should be. that worked to solve my issues with my Brother Scanner, but I can't guarentee it will work for you, but it's worth a try
<prof2004> done
<prof2004> scanner still not found, do I have to do additional steps, reboot or so?
<zetheroo> How to troubleshoot the issue here? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HZPKFm3BKD/
<Zteam> prof2004, nope, if that was your problem it should been working now
<prof2004> no, then I have still the problem
<prof2004> may be, we can together remove/purge all hp components, and do a fresh hplip install?
<prof2004> A first step would be, to have the package hp components only installed
<prof2004> it should work, I have checked, that my printer is supported since hplip 3.15.11
<prof2004> now I have a mix of 3.17.10 and 3.18.12
<lukeramsden> anybody else having trouble accessing naked ubuntu.com? www.ubuntu.com works fine, but other subdomains (like the ones used by apt) are refusing connections
<lukeramsden> trying to determine if it's my network or if it's the site
<prof2004> apt works fine for me
<Zteam> apt works for me too
<Zteam> prof2004, try to run hpscan from a termianl and see if it gives you any clues
<zetheroo> for some reason I cannot install  freeradius-mysql in 18.04 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HZPKFm3BKD/
<zetheroo> How to find out why?
<prof2004> error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality.
<ddoobb> Hey guys I'm on 18.04 and I just found out that my system does not have LibreOffice Impress, it only has Writer, Calc, and Math. Is this expected, and how can I get LibreOffice Impress without undoing the LTS-ness of my LibreOffice install
<Zteam> prof2004, you might find this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<Zteam> ddoobb, just install it from software center
<ddoobb> Zteam it's not there
<Zteam> ddoobb, go to a terminla and run these commands:
<Zteam> ddoobb, sudo apt update
<Zteam> ddoobb, sudo apt install libreoffice-impress
<prof2004> hp-check -r brings up a lot of info and some errors
<prof2004> have to read it carefully, will come back
<ddoobb> thanks Zteam
<talin> hello. i've added "root soft nofile 8192" to /etc/security/limits.conf and restarted. it seems no change has taken effect. process is running as root, but cat /proc/<pid>/limits still says 1024?
<Zteam> ddoobb, you are welcome :)
<BillD73> Not looking for Android Virtual Box help, it's and issue on graphics with ubuntu 16.  While setting up an AVD I cannot see what at the bottom of dialog box, print is truncated  I can see the cancel and OK buttons but cannot see what is written next to it and OK button does not become available(likely a config issue) but with being able to see what written idk.  my little Acer resolution only has a 1024x600 max. Any suggestions?
<vlt> BillD73: What is an AVD?
<BillD73> vlt: Android Virtual Device
<vlt> BillD73: First idea that comes to mind: Run a larger vncserver session and scroll or scale.
<zetheroo> How is it that after I removed a package and rebooted the system that the service of that package is still running?
<iosecure> Which package?
<zetheroo> zabbix-agent
<zetheroo> I'm going to try and reinstall it regardless
<BillD73> vlt: I'll check that out
<olabaz> Hi, I'm on 18.10 and I use a laptop with an external monitor. When I have the displays set to "Join Displays" and I set the dock to my external monitor it goes on laptop screen. When I set it to laptop screen it goes on the external monitor. Is there a way to fix this?
<lolswitch> I'm thinking of flashing the ubuntu iso to my lenovo's recovery partition, booting from there, installing from there (no usb pen drive or optical drive)
<pragmaticenigma> lolswitch: I'm not certain, but i don't think that will work
<lolswitch> k what's the best way to get ubuntu on?
<iosecure> Why wouldn't that work?
<iosecure> It's a common technique that VPS providers use to bootstrap installations that they don't provide images for.
<alephnull> I have SecureBoot setup and /proc/keys shows me the Canonical keys. However, when I build a module with dkms, modinfo does not show signer or sig_key. I do see "~Module signature appended~" with hexdump.
<alephnull> Where are the keys that are used to sign the modules?
<iosecure> Stored securely on Canonical's systems, I'd expect.
<iosecure> To do otherwise would circumvent the protection that secure boot is intended to provide.
<alephnull> iosecure, So how do I sign DKMS modules? Enroll my own key?
<pragmaticenigma> iosecure: VPS is different than a physical system. Most recovery partitions are signed for the recovery module in the bios to verify it hasn't been tampered with. Bios recovery may not recognize the partition for booting
<pragmaticenigma> lolswitch: The best way is to follow the instructions on ubuntu's website for installing
<pragmaticenigma> lolswitch: Either burning the ISO to DVD-ROM for boot, or flashing the image to a thumb drive
<alephnull> I figured it must be generating a key somewhere on the filesystem.
<pragmaticenigma> !usb | lolswitch
<ubottu> lolswitch: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lolswitch> that would mean to mount the disk and run setup like a fucking faggot
<iosecure> pragmaticenigma: KVM VMs are in general indistinguishable from physical systems. No one said that he had to boot from the recovery option. As long as the partition entry is set to the correct type, BIOS should recognize it as any other bootable partition.
<iosecure> lolswitch: Language.
<pragmaticenigma> lolswitch: watch you language
<lolswitch> k
<pragmaticenigma> lolswitch: This channel only supports the official methods for installation that are documented by the community and Ubuntu developers. The method you described isn't supported here, you're welcome to try it, but it is very unlikely anyone here will be able to provide assistance
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to get wifi to work on this laptop.  ethernet works.  lspci shows both wireless and wired network cards.  iwconfig only shows enp7s0 and lo, neither having wireless extensions
<gotpunk> dmesg show any errors?
<gotpunk> what chipset?
<Ascavasaion> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<gotpunk> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<gotpunk> if that doesn't work, or errors, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Ascavasaion> gotpunk, Do I need to reboot or soemthing for that to work?
<Ascavasaion> gotpunk: firmware-b43-lpphy-installer does not exist
<Ascavasaion> Let me reboot
<gotpunk> nobody tell him i just googled that shit
<gotpunk> and it was the first(second?) result
<Ascavasaion> gotpunk: It worked!!!  thank you
<gotpunk> np!
<rapidwave> I've been having trouble with latest kernel using Bionic. When I try to boot, I get a black screen and never shows anything.
<rapidwave> If I use the first older kernel, it gets to loading some kind of RAM, but hangs.
<alephnull> Where is the MOK stored on disk?
<strixdio> ubuntu 18.04 (updated) and 18.10 both have flickering issues for a few minutes when I log into my desktop. This doesn't seem to happen when I am running live, but only after I apt upgrade. 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1cbb] (rev a1)  VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:3e9b]
<strixdio> running nouveau and i915
<lordcirth_> rapidwave, can you tell/show us what this "some kind of RAM" screen looks like?
<strixdio> hmm, not sure why lspci doesn't show what kind of GPU the nvidia is.. it is a nvidia quadro P1000.
<Roden> is there a way to increase the size of things in the default de for 18?
<lordcirth_> strixdio, you should probably install the nvidia driver
<Roden> 18.04 DE has really tiny scroll bars and buttons
<Roden> the 200% zoom stuff is nonsense
<lordcirth_> strixdio, or, this might be related: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1038973/linux/2-same-quadro-p1000-cards-but-only-one-can-install-ubuntu-/
<strixdio> lordcirth_: I am leaning this way, though I'm not used to ubuntu.. there won't be any issues with it right? as in, kernel updated but driver not?
<Roden> it doesn't change line height so everything gets smushed out
<strixdio> lordcirth_: I'm wanting ubuntu installed to my USB drive to be my "just works" distro.
<lordcirth_> strixdio, so long as you are installing from the graphics-drivers ppa for the right version (bionic) there shouldn't be a mismatch.
<strixdio> oh, ppa. :/
<lordcirth_> strixdio, alternatively, try turning off desktop animations; perhaps the flickering will stop
<strixdio> Alright, thanks for the help :)
<CookieM> Roden, gnome-tweak-tool to the rescue
<strixdio> I'll consider both options. Probably the nvidia blob since that's the direction I was leaning anyway.
<rapidwave> lordcirth_ I believe it's just a line trying to load initram
<Draconiator> <Draconiator> Question - does Lubuntu support the Intel 945 graphics chipset?  I may be running on generics right now.
<Draconiator> <Draconiator> this is my ollllllld netbook BTW, 1GB RAM, 1.6ghz intel atom
<Draconiator> oh and I forgot, running 16.04 as well, seems to run great on this thing.
<Roden> CookieM,  there are 61000 possibilities for gnome-tweak-tools{tab}
<Roden> could you recommend a dead ringer, mate?
<lordcirth_> Draconiator, pretty sure the Lubuntu and Ubuntu kernels are the same.
<lordcirth_> And the Intel drivers are just kernel modules, last I checked
<Draconiator> ah so I don't need to do anything.
<lordcirth_> Yeah intel works with everything
<Roden> Is the synaptic pad behavior for you guys in ubuntu also wonkers?
<Roden> Click-and-hold left-mouse and can't highlight terminal text
<Roden> only terminal, though
<lordcirth_> Roden, I recall having problems with synaptic years ago, but not recently
<Roden> I can highlight in hexchat but not in terminal
<lordcirth_> Roden, to double check, is the terminal running anything, like 'top'?
<Roden> no.
<lordcirth_> And this is gnome-terminal?
<Roden> I was going to state a problem here and then maybe at wine
<Roden> I don't know.   I'm a freshie on 18.04
<Roden> I typed version: no dice.
<Roden> I'm going to have to break out the google fu in a minut.
<Roden> I don't want to, though.
<lordcirth_> Roden, the default terminal on Ubuntu 18.04 is gnome-terminal.
<Draconiator> I did run 18.04 on here for a while, but this one seems to bemore geared to low power devices, and it's perfect for my needs
<Roden> okay then it is.
<lordcirth_> Roden, just in case, try installing xterm and running it
<Roden> Shouldn't I be able to highlight stuff in the nome term?
<lordcirth_> Roden, yes, you should, but this could help us narrow down the problem
<Roden> Oh, it's huge, lo
<Roden> When I hit ctrl-alt-t I get the same nonsense
<Roden> okay xterm is up
<Roden> Same nonsense in xterm
<Roden> and also my eyes are bleeding because the font is so small
<Roden> have you ever seen any situation other than Ubuntu where every font would be less than 9?
<Roden> I think high school was 12 if they were rigid and uni was 16 double-spaced all-around.
<Roden> I haven't used 10-font since gradeschool, lordy.
<Roden> seems like a major oversight by the gnome
<Roden> the background is fantastic, though, isnt it? Look at that.  It's like a hephalumph
<Roden> Oh, it's a squirrel's head or maybe a beaver
<Draconiator> I can't believe they didn't choose "drowsy donkey" as the name of the next one.
<Draconiator> 18.04, codenamed Bionic Beaver.
<strixdio> lordcirth_: huh, nvidia's driver does the same exact thing.
<Roden> no they have to make something good to give it a cool name. lol
<Roden> they can use drowsy donkey when there's a user-friendly release.
<Roden> i'd love to make one, some day.
<Roden> I bet we could make it happen, guys.  Let's all meet up at the guild house this weekend and talk it over, shall we?
<Roden> Beer on Strix.  Draco the major d?
<Roden> Drake left.
<strixdio> So this issue with my graphics started a few days ago. I had a fairly fresh install from about two weeks ago (tops). I updated it sometime in the past few days and got this issue.
<herald85> anyone knows why apt tries but fails to download linux-headers-4.4.0-140_4.4.0-140.166_all.deb  ?
<strixdio> ever since, even on fresh installs (update during install) I get this flicker issue with the quadro p1000
<Roden> Is there a magnifying glass hotkey?
<strixdio> even on the nvidia driver
<strixdio> this goes for 18.04 and 18.10
<strixdio> dmesg | grep -i nvidia > http://dpaste.com/2T7X03A
<Geo> Hi, I'm installing 18.04 desktop, and the installer hangs when it gets to the 'installation type' screen- it doesn't allow me to pick a type (the screen I see listed on tutorials don't appear). Instead, I get what looks to be where the partition list goes, and "+ - Change" buttons at the bottom. Clicking any of these completely freeze the installer. Has anyone run into this?
<Roden> Isthere a way to select text in the terminal using only the keyboard?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the pkg containing php5 mod on 14.04 lts
<Roden> I used screen.  it works
<Roden> apt install screen
<Roden> Didn't work at all.
<Roden> Just writing it out: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Roden> gotta look at it tomorow i guess nn
<SlidingHorn> Haris: are you running the desktop or server version?
<lolswitch> how do i install ubuntu without a usb drive or optical drive on an oob windows laptop? canonical doesn't have that documentation.
<lolswitch> anyone in here knowledgeable about canonical?
<popey> That's tricky. You could setup a PXE boot server on the network to serve up an ISO
<popey> But it's way easier to find a USB key.
<teward> lolswitch: without a USB stick, you'd have to deploy a PXE boot server to serve the ISO up.
<teward> if that's not an option then you're out of luck
<leftyfb> teward: you said what popey already said
<teward> didn't see popey's message :|
<pragmaticenigma> teward: it was immediately following the requestors message?
<teward> pragmaticenigma: might've been missed, my connection to my bouncer was flaky and for this channel I don't keep the backlogs after they're relayed, and if the client still listed as connected it'd not store in the buffer
<teward> :|
<teward> in either case, no need to shoot me because of an accidental statement of echoing what another user said when I can't see that
<pragmaticenigma> no worries
<ioria> considering that the user didn't even reply maybe repeating does good  (repetita iuvant)
<hazrpg> Hey all, just wondering if anyone else is experiencing an issue booting ubuntu 16.04 - i keep getting dropped into (initramfs) console, i had this issue before and opened up a launchpad on it a few months back but no update on it... and now it's affecting a kernel that was previously fine. The error before the console is that /sbin/init could not be found on the filesystem. Any thoughts?
<ioria> hazrpg, can you boot in recovery mode and enable networking ?
<hazrpg> ioria, i think it still kicks me to initramfs, but i will double check that now
<hazrpg> No i get the same message on recovery
<ioria> hazrpg, then you need a livecd
<xitan> Hi, I'm using Wine to run Windows app under Ubuntu without any problems so far. Sadly the context menu (right-click) always opens on the wrong monitor. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Richard_Cavell>  /join #winehq
<xitan> ah well thanks :)
<roboto> can anyone help with fixing qt. it seem severely broke here. no google hits have worked. removed all of qt, rebooted, reinstalled, and still broke
<coderman1> if i have a file that was a binary file (.gz) and i uploaded it to an FTP site in ascii mode, is there anyway to recover it back to binary? the ftp copy is the only copy that i have now
<Haris> what's the pkg containing php mod on ubuntu 14.x
<compdoc> there seem to be ASCII text to binary converters, but who knows
<lordcirth_> Haris, libapache2-mod-php, I think
<Haris> ah
<hazrpg> This is the bug I initially filled a while back, now it affects all kernels: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1800250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1800250 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Latest kernel boots to (initramfs) console on Dell Inspirion 15 7577" [Undecided,New]
<Haris> its not listed under https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php/
<Haris> where is it under https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<Haris> its under https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/httpd/
<Tenkawa> hello. Is there any good method/guide to explain how to integrate xscreensaver in ubuntu 18?
<lordcirth_> Haris, https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/httpd/libapache2-mod-php5
<Tenkawa> or is it completely deprecated? I kinda miss the variety of screensavers
<lordcirth_> Tenkawa, It's in 18.04, when I installed xubuntu-desktop, I got it
<lordcirth_> From minimal, not the Xubuntu iso
<Tenkawa> ok.. let me take a look
<leftyfb> Haris: you do know trusty will be EOL and unsupported in about 4 months right?
<Haris> completely?
<nacc> Haris: unless you pay Canonical for ESM :)
<Tenkawa> lordcirth_: yeah I was definitely missing a ton of packages
<nacc> Haris: lordcirth_: it's libapache2-mod-php5 on 14.043
<Tenkawa> updating now
<Haris> no comment on it for now
<leftyfb> Haris: yes. It's LTS which is generally supported for 5 years. You are 2 LTS releases behind. You are 9 ubuntu releases behind in total.
<Tenkawa> brb
<nacc> Haris: no comment?
<Haris> I'v already apprised those who need to be apprised of this fact months ago
<leftyfb> Haris: Just letting you know. Come April, you'll no longer be able to get support for it. Not unless you pay for ESM from Canonical. But likely not here at all.
<Alina-malina> i am wondering if someone used before youtube streaming API in linux, can somenoe give me instructions how to do that?
<Tenkawa> lordcirth_: perfect
<Tenkawa> that was you who answered my q right?
<leftyfb> Alina-malina: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu. You should try other channels. Maybe one related to the programming language you're trying to use.
<lordcirth_> Tenkawa, np. I'm actually planning on using something else, when I can be bothered. lol
<Alina-malina> lol...
<Tenkawa> that worked perfectly
<sere_> is there a program specificly for cursors or icons.. gimg is good but it cannot create .ani files and i really dont want to switch to windows just for that ??
<ruid> why does middle click to paste only work on certain applications?
<ruid> and how do I make it work on everything?
<Haris> just sent a soft reminder via email to decision makers', action takers' asking them to plan upgrade
<Haris> done my part
<Voziv> I've been using a few snaps (discord, slack, phpstorm) for a little while now. When I click a link in slack if my browser isn't already open it opens with the slack icon. Does that mean my browser is then running within the slack snap?
<popey> Voziv: no, but that's odd, I'll take a look into it
<pragmaticenigma> Voziv: Is Firefox your default browser?
<popey> Voziv: might be worth starting a thread on the snapcraft forum if you have a moment, forum.snapcraft.io
<popey> because that sounds like a bug
<pragmaticenigma> popey: It's not necassarily a bug, depending on the default browser. Snaps are sandboxed by default. If it is providing Firefox as it's own browser. Mozilla Firefox is built to share one instance of the process, to avoid creating a bunch of firefox processes on a single machine
<popey> The Slack snap does not provide Firefox.
<pragmaticenigma> popey: Do you know for sure?
<nacc> it's classic, iirc
<popey> Yes, I worked with Slack to make it
<pragmaticenigma> Moving on, if Slack can launch Firefox from it's sandboxed instance, then Firefox would live in the sandbox. But if Firefox is already running, it's going to share the original process
<popey> Slack is a classic (unconfined) snap
<CheetahPixie> Greetings, folks.
<CheetahPixie> I have some questions.
<CheetahPixie> A friend's computer has a broken iGPU, but a working framebuffer.
<CheetahPixie> I want to switch his install to llvmpipe.
<CheetahPixie> How do I do that?
<CheetahPixie> I've found temporary, per-program ways to do it
<CheetahPixie> but I want to make all of X11 run on llvmpipe.
<ducasse> !enter | CheetahPixie
<ubottu> CheetahPixie: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<lordcirth_> A program I'm debugging keeps writing files to /tmp, and then deleting them.  I'm trying to use inotifywait | cut | xargs cp to rescue them for debugging before they get deleted.  But xargs, even with -L1, doesn't seem to execute them right away.
<lordcirth_> I think it might be waiting until the pipe closes?
<lordcirth_> Yeah, it is
<CheetahPixie> so, it boils down to this: how do I make an Ubuntu install use llvmpipe instead of *any* other driver? There's a lot of results on Google for getting *away* from llvmpipe, but nothing on how to go the other way.
<hays_> I am seeing something very unusual and I have no idea how to troubleshoot. I am accessing 127.0.0.1 on a system and it is connecting to another machine on the same network. Any ideas how to dig into this?
<lordcirth_> hays_, lol what?  'ip route get 127.0.0.1'
<hays_> hold on i might disconnect briefly
<Voziv> pragmaticenigma: Yeah it's my default. File browser also does the same thing. So if I download a file in slack and press "open containg folder", the resulting file window has a slack icon
<hays_> lordcirth_: local 127.0.0.1 dev lo src 127.0.0.1 uid 43322      cache <local>
<lordcirth_> hays_, ok.  So when you are "accessing" 127.0.0.1, what port and program are you using?:
<hays_> lordcirth_: its a python requests module to a REST API, and i'm doing http://127.0.0.1:9080
<Voziv> popey: Will do
<lordcirth_> hays_, ok, and you've got something listening on 9080?  Perhaps somebody made an ssh tunnel?
<pragmaticenigma> Voziv: ( popey ) so it would appear that the bug may not be with Slack (or the snaps) at all, but instead something else.
<hays_> lordcirth_: i checked that with ps -ef | grep ssh
<hays_> so I don't think so...
<lordcirth_> hays_, lsof -i :9080
<popey> pragmaticenigma: what's the suspect?
<pragmaticenigma> popey: Is file manager a snap as well?
<lordcirth_> hays_, also, are you quite sure that the request library is really using localhost, and not, say, an IP from config file someone wrote a while ago?
<popey> pragmaticenigma: nautilus? no
<Tenkawa> hays_: also netstat -anp | grep 9080 on the host running the listening process
<hays_> lordcirth_: lsof command shows nothing
<lordcirth_> hays_, so, nothing is listening for it on localhost
<pragmaticenigma> popey: Then I wonder if it is a bug with Mozilla Firefox, inheriting the icon of the calling application?
<hays_> tcp6       0      0 :::9080                 :::*                    LISTEN      -
<lordcirth_> Oh, it's listening on ipv6 only?
<hays_> apparently?  Althtough I've tried http://[::1]:9080/ and I had similar results
<lordcirth_> Still, that doesn't explain how it's somehow getting routed
<hays_> right
<lordcirth_> hays_, in another terminal, 'tcpdump -i lo'.  Then send a request
<hays_> the REST API I am using returns a UID and I am getting a UID for another machine
<Voziv> pragmaticenigma: (popey) This is what my snap list returns: https://gist.github.com/Voziv/e938d3e6d60eab7effc03dfc57bd48a2
<hays_> lordcirth_: a fair amount of noise when I do that
<Voziv> Indeed it's a classic snap though
<hays_> lordcirth_: but nothing bursts through when I make the request
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: i'm pretty sure it is, and chrome has this problem too, afaict
<Voziv> Is there a way I can check to see if the process is sandboxxed?
<lordcirth_> hays_, tcpdump -i lo 'port 9080' should filter it down.
<lordcirth_> Try watching your lan interface instead of lo.
<hays_> lordcirth_: I have multiple lan interfaces. any way to watch them all?
<hays_> lordcirth_: confirmed lo is empty
<lordcirth_> hays_, -i any
<hays_> hmm ok im getting nothing. one sec
<hays_> ok yeah nothing. hmm
<hays_> I've tried it with grep also
<hays_> that.. makes no sense. hold on trying to see if I see it over the explicit IP address
<Tenkawa> whats the current debug step?
<hays_> lordcirth_: OK if I access via 10.194.59.5  I see the packets
<hays_> lordcirth_: by via localhost I see no packets
<hays_> but I do get a response...
<lordcirth_> hays_, so, the packets are being sent from 10.194.59.5
<lordcirth_> ?
<hays_> lordcirth_: if I run a test where I access the local API via the actual IP address of the machine I am on, I get the 'correct' answer, and I see it in tcpdump
<lordcirth_> Oh, interesting
<hays_> if I access via 127.0.0.1, I see nothing
<hays_> but I get a response
<Tenkawa> hays_: you wont
<hays_> but its from another freaking machine
<lordcirth_> Try 127.0.1.1
<hays_> like its a GUID and its from another machine
<nacc> hays_: is it possible that some machine on your network has the hostname 'localhost' ?
<Tenkawa> 127.0.0.1 is non routeable without
<Tenkawa> a arp
<`mist_> hey guys
<lordcirth_> Tenkawa, what?
<iosecure> 127.* is nonroutable, period.
<lordcirth_> Yeah, but he shouldn't need a route.
<lordcirth_> He should be able to connect to himself via 127.0.0.1
<Tenkawa> iosecure: ideally yes...
<iosecure> Assuming the process is listening on that account.
<Tenkawa> but the stack can get confused
<iosecure> Tenkawa: Not ideally. It's nonroutable, at all.
<iosecure> s/account/address/
<lordcirth_> iosecure, when he sends a request to 127.0.0.1, a different machine answers.
<`mist_> hey guys, i've got a machine that's not doing so hot
<`mist_> its saying welcome to emergency mode
<lordcirth_> `mist_, what did you change recently? Update?
<hays_> lordcirth_: 127.0.1.1 yields same results as 127.0.0.1
<`mist_> lordcirth_: i had a power outage
<iosecure> hays_: 127.anything will go to localhost.
<hays_> nacc: I don't think so.. let me check
<lordcirth_> It was worth a shot
<Tenkawa> it suppose to
<iosecure> lordcirth_: Then he's got something attached to localhost that's proxying traffic elsewhere.
<lordcirth_> iosecure, yeah, that's what we are trying to find.
<Tenkawa> if its not.. something is way wrong
<lordcirth_> `mist_, what Ubuntu version?
<`mist_> so i would really appreciate if someone could help me getting this machine back up and running. I'm not even sure where to start
<iosecure> That's the only way that 127.* would go to any other host.
<nacc> hays_: alternatively, take your machine off the network, and verify that 127.0.0.1 responds locally
<Tenkawa> hays_: you dont have any iptables rules do you?
<`mist_> 16.04.3
<lordcirth_> `mist_, if it's dropping to emergency, there should be an error message?
<`mist_> yeah it says something about iSCSI FAILED during the boot
<hays_> nacc: can't take it off not an option unfortunately
<nacc> hays_: but it's an option to have it not work? :)
<hays_> Tenkawa: not sure. DOn't think so
<iosecure> nacc: Asking the real questions. :)
<`mist_> i can't ssh into it, not sure why, sshd is running. i'm assuming its one of the things that's broken
<Tenkawa> hays_: you dont use the firewall do you?
<hays_> nacc: the machine is in another state. I could get on an airplane. rather not
<`mist_> so the only access i have is console, which makes it hard for me to copy and paste
<nacc> hays_: you have console access? take the network down and bring up just lo
<hays_> Tenkawa: I didn't configure this machine.  I don't think fw is on, and I don't think any filters are enabled
<lordcirth_> `mist_, if you have a smartphone handy, you could screenshot & upload to imgur
<Tenkawa> ok.. just wanted to make sure someone hadnt possibly changed a rule making things act up
<hays_> I have ILO access.. I'd need to figure that out. another person knows how to do that.  Hey guys I need to run so I might drop off. THanks for the help, I might be back later.  This is a real stumper
<Tenkawa> wheew thank goodness for ilo
<`mist_> is there any way i can get the info from bootup to show when logged into the emergency mode? it's not in dmesg
<Voziv> pragmaticenigma: (popey)  I created a thread on snapcraft.io as requested: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/slack-opening-file-browser-firefox-and-chrome-in-the-snaps-context/8969
<Tenkawa> `mist_: does this machine run off of iscsi storage? if not what kind?
<hays_> how do i check if fw is disabled?
<popey> Voziv: thank you!
<`mist_> Tenkawa: it's a vm, so i'm guessing it's vmware virtual iscsi controller
<hays_> I checked iptables-save and its empty
<`mist_> ufw status hays_
<Tenkawa> `mist_: thanks
<hays_> ok inactive
<Tenkawa> saved me having to look that u p
<Tenkawa> er up
<`mist_> =)
<hays_> this is so weird. how could it be getting a GUID from another machine on the network and I don't see traffic over 9080
<hays_> on any interface
<`mist_> i help someone, someone else helps me, karma and so on
<lordcirth_> hays_, some sort of vpn/tunnel, probably?
<lordcirth_> `mist_, so, can you upload a screenshot of the vm error?
<`mist_> lordcirth_: yeah i'm rebooting it now to get the error to show
<Tenkawa> `mist_: did you say you were able to pastebin or not?
<Tenkawa> ahh good
<hays_> i guess i could try to strace?
<`mist_> https://drive.google.com/file/d/14afOgavhNYEMe-nF6FFlBuvSRsw-ClcV/view?usp=sharing
<`mist_> here is one
<`mist_> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AbCwUUQvBGqYC6qf29otPK4YAGlscSkZ/view?usp=sharing
<pragmaticenigma> Voziv: sounds like a good plan, will keep an eye on it for its progress
<`mist_> there might have been more but those are the only ones i managed to snap
<lordcirth_> `mist_, ok, so it seems it's unable to mount some filesystems.  In the shell, look in /etc/fstab and see what it's trying to mount
<Tenkawa> yeah
<lordcirth_> Also look in journalctl -xb like it says
<`mist_> i can't run journalctl -xb, it says the 'main' package is not installed and tells me to install systemd =/
<lordcirth_> fun
<Tenkawa> definitely looks storage related
<lordcirth_> lsblk -f ?
<lordcirth_> I suspect even / might not be mounted properly
<`mist_> not sure what output to expect there, it looks reasonable
<`mist_> root is mounted correctly it seems
<lordcirth_> Your filesystems show up?
<`mist_> yeah, there is just root and a swap partition that isn't mounted
<lordcirth_> ext4?
<Tenkawa> correct sizes>
<`mist_> yeah
<Tenkawa> er ?
<Tenkawa> read write or read only?
<`mist_> its not showing sizes in that command but df -h shows correct sizes
<Tenkawa> if read omly go to /sbin
<`mist_> writeable, i just changed fstab to comment out some nfs shares just to make sure
<Tenkawa> lordcirth_: ubuntu's fsck has a nochange option right to test check right?
 * Tenkawa is use to debian
<iosecure> fsck has that in general
<Tenkawa> iosecure: i never assume what distros change
<Tenkawa> I've been burned before
<`mist_> there seems to be some other errors before the ones i screenshotted
<`mist_> but i can't catch them, its too fast. Any way we can see the "boot console log" from maintenance mode?
<iosecure> If you've seen a difference that dramatic in a standard utility, it's likely due to a version difference, not a distro difference.
<Tenkawa> journalctl will show you
<`mist_> and i an't run journalctl =D
<Tenkawa> doh thats right
<SlidingHorn> is there a way for me to figure out which, if any, packages are incompatible with python3 and must use python2 instead?
<nacc> SlidingHorn: why do you ask?
<iosecure> SlidingHorn: If you have packages installed that require either one, they'll pull it in as a dependency.
 * Tenkawa tries to remember the raw device/char it pulls that from
<`mist_> if i try to install systemd (to repair) it says Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels:12 Extra junk at end of file
<SlidingHorn> nacc: I'm setting up Atom for a python IDE and it would make my life easier if python2.7 weren't installed at all
<`mist_> oh boyyyy
<Tenkawa> `mist_: ouch
<`mist_> that file is corrupted
<SlidingHorn> (if that wouldn't mess up other applications, that is)
<`mist_> if i vim it half shows up and the rest is just jibberish
<iosecure> SlidingHorn: Then try removing python2.7 and see which other packages it wants to remove.
<nacc> SlidingHorn: try to remove python2.7 and see what breaks. (i recommend -s to simulate)
<nacc> SlidingHorn: but, afaik, there are still archive packages tghat rely on python2
<Tenkawa> you might want to shutdown the vm and do an integrity check on its storage
<lordcirth_> `mist_, dmesg
<SlidingHorn> ...that's a "no" hahaha - it would pull out half of my DE
<iosecure> Then there you go.
<lordcirth_> And yeah, it's possible the vm disk format is corrupted, in which case you won't fix it from inside the VM
<Tenkawa> lordcirth_: yeah i'm worried it mightve happened outside the vm
<Younder> Did i mation I one tried to install Python 3 as standard only to find half of ubuntu's intefrace failed ;)
<`mist_> first error is proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount: Refusing to start, unit to trigger not loaded
<nacc> Younder: well, that's not supported so ... no duh? :)
<Younder> nacc, This was back in 2006 and i didn't know any better..
<ioria> `mist_, have  you already run fsck ?
<nacc> Younder: fair enough was also much worse to do so back then
<`mist_> ioria: i have not, how do i unmount root and run it without everything going haywire?
<ioria> `mist_, from Recovery
<`mist_> fsck won't execute properly it seems
<ioria> `mist_, what does it mean ?
<`mist_> /lib/recovery-mode/recovery-menu: line 79: /bin/systemctl: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<`mist_> most likely the systemctl binary is corrupt
<ioria> `mist_, use a livecd
<`mist_> i think i'm going to cut my losses and call it a night... i'll try and save all the files i can from the machine and see where i end up
<lordcirth_> `mist_, you don't have backups?
<`mist_> i do, but they're old
<iosecure> Then you don't have backups.
<`mist_> =)
<Younder> On the whole I have learn't alo of things since then. Like keep loca installations in /usr/local and back them up seperately. Preferably keep them in a seperate partion.
<lordcirth_> back them up separately?  Do you keep state in /usr/local?
<`mist_> oh wait i think i might be able to salvage this
<Younder> Asl /usr/local has etc directories use them instead of /etc
<`mist_> i've got zfs snapshots of this iscsi block
<`mist_> daily
<IdahoMan> newbe here ... Anybody used RUFUS or ETCHER with 18.10 desktop ?
<Younder> lordcirth_, No I sometimes do a full reinstall. And then I wnat te clean of installed from CD. Then I use a salt-stack script to install additional packages. The I reinstall /usr/local and /home
<iosecure> Yes. Run it in DD mode.
<lordcirth_> Younder, so, what's in /usr/local that isn't in Salt?
<ioria> IdahoMan, it does not work ?
<Younder> lordcirth_, THat dependo on you, I have Mathemaica, Unigine, fes
<IdahoMan> Thats the funny part ... it does on the 18.04 LTS but I cant get a bootable USB on the 18.10 desktop ...
<lordcirth_> IdahoMan, sure the ISO downloaded correctly?
<ioria> IdahoMan, how it fails ?
<IdahoMan> good question ... downloaded it several times ... always looks the same on the disk ... did not do any digital (sha etc) checks
<Younder> That rearly fails..
<IdahoMan> Says that two files are missing at boot time ... (should have written the names)
<IdahoMan> Have used RUFUS before ... its been reliable ... Etcher is new try
<lordcirth_> IdahoMan, yeah, check what files fail and tell us
<lordcirth_> Was it the kernel and initrd?
<Younder> lordcirth_, They are propriatary so I can't share them
<IdahoMan> Will do ... will be back later
<IdahoMan> bye for now
<ioria> IdahoMan, maybe this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<IdahoMan> tks
<IdahoMan> that looks familar
<ioria> IdahoMan, not confident, but try to disable secure boot
<IdahoMan> tks
<IdahoMan> quit
<serard> hello
<Younder> ioria, Done that one. Luckely don't need it anymore now that NVIDIA has sha256
<serard> i'm using 18.04 : what is listening on port 53 ?
<ioria> IdahoMan, /quit  maybe
<iosecure> serard: Likely resolved running its local resolver. Port 53 is DNS.
<iosecure> serard: ps -ef | grep resolved
<teward> serard: likely, it'd be resolved
<Younder> For the record Ubuntu checks athe signatue of all files on startup using sha256. If a system fails to provide this it fails
<teward> blah beaten
<teward> (mobile interenet is sloowwwww)
<iosecure> Younder: Not all. Very few, in fact.
<Tenkawa> sudo netstat -anp | grep 53
<serard> . /lib/systemd/systemd-resolved
 * Younder like fiber .. 512 Mb/s urr
<iosecure> serard: Correct. That's the default configuration.
<serard> how can I disable this ?
<iosecure> serard: You don't.
<iosecure> serard: You didn't even know what it was, why would you then ask how to disable it? You don't know what you're disabling.
<serard> I want to install PowerDNS
<popey> serard: do you no longer want to be able to access other hosts? (like, websites)
<Tenkawa> that will tell you process is bound to port 53
<serard> and it cannot bind 53 because... there's a dns server
<Younder> iosecure, Can you elaborate?
<iosecure> serard: You didn't know how to determine what's listening on a port, but you want to run a DNS server?
<serard> iosecure, yes, I'm skipping steps, sorry
 * Tenkawa agrees with iosecure
<Tenkawa> dns is not something to take lightly
<Tenkawa> or to jump into
<iosecure> Younder: For secure boot purposes, integrity checks are run on a very small number of files. Only those involved in booting, really.
<Tenkawa> without doing proper research
<iosecure> serard: Running a DNS server without a very good understanding of DNS mechanics will turn you into a vector for denial of service attacks, among many other security issues.
<serard> I need a simple service that let me map DNSes to IPs within a WLAN. Already done that. Want to re-do it again :)
<Younder> iosecure, well yes, but that involves critical device drivers, yes
<serard> It's not for "production" use, it is for development environment use
<lordcirth_> serard, should be ok if you make sure it's not accessible from the outside
<iosecure> Younder: And that's it. Your statement of "For the record Ubuntu checks athe signatue of all files on startup..." was inaccurate.
<iosecure> lordcirth_: No.
<lordcirth_> iosecure, how so?
<iosecure> It's 2018. The notion that 'internal' networks are more trustworthy than external ones should have died years ago.
<Younder> iosecure, That is why I asked for a specification.
<Tenkawa> indeed
<serard> how so running a pdns as local dns server with rest api to manipulate it (some thing like software defined thing)
<Tenkawa> whats internal vs external now
<Tenkawa> everything is connected
<lordcirth_> iosecure, I'm unaware of a DOS attack involving DNS that works without the attacker being able to send DNS requests to the server?
<iosecure> lordcirth_: "among many other security issues."
<iosecure> lordcirth_: Words have meaning. If DoS attacks were the only issue, I wouldn't have used additional words.
<lordcirth_> iosecure, ok, so could you give an example, then?
<iosecure> In general, treating internal networks as safe, and therefore okay to do dumb stuff on, is a fallacy.
<lordcirth_> Ok, that's a reasonable point.
<iosecure> If you wouldn't put it on the internet, don't put it on your internal network, either. Rational exceptions are made for things that are only designed to function on internal networks. Samba, etc.
<Younder> I usually block ports on all my machines and only explicitly allow them if I use them to avoid suprises
<lordcirth_> iosecure, ok, so how does he get DNS on his LAN, then?
<Younder> UFW is your friend
<iosecure> lordcirth_: By learning how the hell DNS works and how to properly admin a DNS service, of course. Not knowing how to check what process is using a port doesn't suggest that he has the expertise needed to run a DNS server properly.
<serard> waaaah, I'm sooo sorry for being so duummb.
<Younder> iosecure, DNS is hard to master. The Oreilly book on Bind helps, but it if far to easy to make a boo-boo
<lordcirth_> iosecure, fair enough, though it occurs to me that it *shouldnt* require a lot of expertise to do such a simple and common thing simply.  It suggests a tooling problem.
<iosecure> serard: What are you using for a router?
<iosecure> lordcirth_: Many foundational network services suck.
<lordcirth_> s/simply/safely/
<lordcirth_> true dat
<iosecure> lordcirth_: And that's the root of the problem. These services were never designed with security or hostile use in mind.
<iosecure> See also: SMTP.
<chrismatthews> Anyone familiar with pci-dss? I'm wondering if using *.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org for time servers is the best practice, and that is documented anyplace.
<iosecure> chrismatthews: Most of the ntp.org pools provide acceptable time sync for PCI-DSS purposes.
<iosecure> chrismatthews: You could use a regional pool, if you wish. us.pool.ntp.org
<Younder> chrismatthews, I have synced my personal cluster to it for years, never a problem
<iosecure> chrismatthews: Realistically, you won't get better time sync without running your own stratum 1 server, i.e. connected to a GPS receiver.
<chrismatthews> Thanks, I thought so. I did get a question about it so I am wondering if that is documented as an industry best practice
<iosecure> chrismatthews: If they really want to get antsy, use NIST's time server.
<Younder> I have systems that test for 'skew'. That is system configuration issues that are different from machine to machine
<iosecure> chrismatthews: time.nist.gov
<chrismatthews> good point, thanks.
<Younder> GPS is cantally controlled by a atomic clock in Boulder Colorado..
<iosecure> Servers, more accurately.
<serard> iosecure, I'm running a VM using vbox driven by vagrant. I want a simple service that let me map IP=DNS and with a simple REST api to manage thoses. This is basically what pdns gives me.
<Younder> centrally
<Ben64> Younder: no
<Younder> Ben64, no what?
<Ben64> gps doesn't work how you describe
<iosecure> They themselves are atomic clocks of fantastic accuracy.
<Ben64> bingo
<Younder> GPS is satellites in orbit, but the control center is in Boulder Colorado.
<Younder> iosecure, right
<iosecure> Actually, it's the 2nd SOPS at Schiever AFB.
<iosecure> Colorado Springs.
<lordcirth_> Regardless, there are reasons that GLONASS exists
<Younder> Whatever redundancy is good
<technobi> 2018-12-13 00:00:00 | ETH | 92.465 LOL
<technobi> Sorry
<D[4]ni> Hey, so I upgraded to 18.10 yesterday and my notifications don't match my theme anymore :(
<D[4]ni> They're just plain white
<Bob_Dole> are there any known issues with the ryzen 5 2500U, and specifically dell lattitude 5575's where the graphics doesn't work right? every other reboot it seems like it fails to read the vbios portions of the bios and can't start the gpu, here's a snippet of dmesg I think is relevant https://pastebin.com/x7MB1Bvv
<Bob_Dole> I've tested plain, and on various PPAs, ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10 and all of it gets the same behavior, where sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<acebrianjuan> I'm using 18.04
<acebrianjuan> I'd like to know if there's a simple way to hide the files on my desktop or switch to a different desktop
<OerHeks> acebrianjuan, gnome-tweak tool can do that, hiding desktop icons
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak
<ubottu> Package gnome-tweak does not exist in bionic
<acebrianjuan> I'm about to record my screen to make a video tutorial and I'd like to have my desktop clean
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<OerHeks> show icons/disable icons/show mounted drives only ..
<acebrianjuan> ok, gnome-tweak-tool seems to do the job
<acebrianjuan> thank you guys
<OerHeks> have fun!
<squidthesid> Does anyone have experience running CentOS in KVM?
<squidthesid> I'm going through setup and I can't connect to internet
<nacc> squidthesid: #centos?
<nacc> squidthesid: this is the ubuntu support channel.
<squidthesid> Well, I'm running it on a virtual machine in ubuntu
<squidthesid> but I'll try asking there too
<nacc> squidthesid: do other guests work in KVM?
<nacc> squidthesid: how are you using KVM? virt-manager?
<squidthesid> yeah, virt
<squidthesid> virt-manaer
<squidthesid> managed to get it to work, but without networking
<nacc> squidthesid: how are you expecting networking to work? bridge? NAT?
<squidthesid> nacc, not sure. Just going through a video tutorial and he's not explaining much. Should I use bridge?
<squidthesid> He's got it set to eth0
<squidthesid> but that's not working for me
<nacc> squidthesid: well ... you should know this when you are setting up your VMs
<nacc> squidthesid: eth0 in the guest? it depends on the guest
<squidthesid> sorry, first time using KVM, so I'm new to it all.
<squidthesid> I'd assume I'd want a bridged network connection?
<nacc> squidthesid: normally, without any configuration by you, i believe libvirt will create a virbr0 and use that
<nacc> squidthesid: and all your guests will be on that virtual subnet (192.168.1.22/24 by default, i believe)
<nacc> squidthesid: do you have the device? (virbr0)
<nacc> squidthesid: also, in virt-manager, you should be able to see the guest config, etc. and see what network device and type is attached
<squidthesid> netlet me check virt-manager
<squidthesid> I do have virbr0
<squidthesid> according to ifconfig
<squidthesid> nacc, should I just add a bridge connection to the guest OS?
<squidthesid> in the setup
<nacc> squidthesid: yes, i would try that ... tbh, it's the default, i'm pretty sure
<nacc> squidthesid: are you doing a virt-install or did you use virt-manager and boot a disk image?
<squidthesid> virt-manager
<nacc> squidthesid: have you tried using virt-install directly?
<squidthesid> According to the virtual network interface, Netwrok is set to Virtual Network default NAT, and Device model is virtio
<squidthesid> let me try that
<squidthesid> nacc, I think I found a guide to setup the network on KVM properly using virt-manager. I'll report back and see if that works
<nacc> squidthesid: gl!
<squidthesid> thanks. Networking is foreign to me, so I'm going in blind. Sorry about the questions
<squidthesid> nacc, just one last question. If I'm using a VPN on my host OS, will I need t do anything special for the configuration for the guest OS or will it work as is?
<nacc> squidthesid: for the guest to route over the VPN, you mean?
<squidthesid> yeah.
<nacc> squidthesid: uh, it depends on the configuration and such, I'm not 100% tbh
<squidthesid> hmmm. I'll just go with the default and see what happens
<squidthesid> and tweak if needed
<chrismatthews> how can I set up ubuntu 16 to reqiure oth a keyfile and a password?
#ubuntu 2018-12-13
<kantlivelong> what happened to "-/+ buffers/cache" with `free -mt`?
<OerHeks> chrismatthews, maybe the LUKS pass on usb answer is any help https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19713918/how-to-load-luks-passphrase-from-usb-falling-back-to-keyboard
<kantlivelong> is it just the new column instead of a row now?
<kantlivelong> yeh nvm looks like its just a col now
<teward> kantlivelong: yes its in the columns now
<kantlivelong> not sure how i missed that
<oscarvr> hello
<oscarvr> is this a place
<oscarvr> to
<oscarvr> ask for help
<oscarvr> in ubuntu
<teward> oscarvr: yes, however, two things: (1) don't use the enter key as punctuation.  (2) ask an actual question to get assistance.
<oscarvr> hello teward Im a beginner in ubuntu
<oscarvr> I installed 18.10
<oscarvr> my laptop is an acer vx 15 core i5 nvidia gtx 1050
<iosecure> oscarvr: Stop pressing enter after every couple words, please. Complete sentences. Describe your issue and ask your question in one go.
<teward> ^ this
<teward> oscarvr: this is nto twitter, you can use actual full sentences and include many thoughts per line.  Please do not press enter after every few words.
<oscarvr> ok, I installed ubuntu 18.10 my laptop is an acer vx 15 nvidia gtx 1050, after I log in the desktop and all the icons load but after a few second it is unresponsive
<Geo>  
<quarters> hello. I just scanned an image using 'scanimage --batch' but don't know where the scanned files live
<www2>  hi i habe problems with installing ubuntu 18.10 with my nvidia-1060ti optimis the install hangs after a vew minutes (lucky not on at the point that i start partions the hardisk/ssd
<quarters> nm. I foudn that the path is simply the pwd
<CrazyH> Been running into an interesting problem with Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS. After installation ( this has happened on 3 different machines now ), moving windows around is SUPER slow. Any idea what could be causing all of this lag specific to simply moving a window around?
<CrazyH> everything else is fine. It's JUST when I try to move a window
<CrazyH> The mouse pointer moves at regular, speed but the windows doesn't follow it. It lags behind greatly
<CrazyH> I'm running gnome-flashback session. I don't know why that would matter though because it worked fine in the previous version of 16.04
<CrazyH> It's also running with metactiy
<CrazyH> *metacity
<CrazyH> Interesting, I'm now also noticing the lag when I use the scrollwheel on my mouse to make text windows scroll up and down
<designbybeck__> Are Wacom Tablets supported in Kubuntu 18.04 !? I'm not seeing it if that is the case!?
<Intelo> My external mic in laptop looks like not working. Any app to test it with?
<arch1mede> hi, does anyone know off hand how to get the power button to actually work to wake up my desktop? I show it enabled in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it doesn't actually wake it and i have to reboot
<qwebirc35032> Hi
<squidthesid> hello
<qwebirc66615> Hi
<Intelo> My external mic in laptop looks like not working. Any app to test it with?
<chrismatthews> would this at the end of the sshd_config mess up ssh access if sshd -t passed? https://paste.ofcode.org/39i7h7aKdYgR3kNbTa4N2ZV
<alazy> I'm trying to print a plain text file in cli using lp. Some lines are too long and wrap. I'd like only the continuation of wrapped lines to print right-aligned. How to?
<plutes> any one know why id have @google @amazon come up on my firefox main most visited
<plutes> ?
<plutes> the only options are unpin and detach
<lotuspsychje> plutes: thats baked in favorites on firefox
<plutes> whats that ?
<lotuspsychje> plutes: most visited favorites are baked in firefox by default, like amazon, google reddit etc
<lotuspsychje> plutes: nothing to do with ubuntu
<alazy> Need sed help. If a line < 75 characters, and next line < 75 characters, place next line at column 80 of current line. How to (from stdin)?
<chrismatthews> A quick question how do I test a specific sshd_config? I could just do sshd -t, but I want to specify a non-standard config.
<Roden> Just writing it out: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Roden> dpk --get-selections | grep hold returns nothing
<Roden> Anyone know if there's an easy way to reverse scroll direction in 18?
<Roden> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.touchpad natural-scroll false works for the touchapd
<Roden> but about the mouse I don't know
<Roden> yep.
<Roden> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.mouse natural-scroll false works for the mouse
<lisbeths> I once found this tool which would create a vm of ubuntu server and let you install apps on it and package it.
<lisbeths> DOes anyone know if that still exists/
<arch1mede> hi, does anyone know off hand how to get the power button to actually work to wake up my desktop? I show it enabled in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it doesn't actually wake it and i have to reboot
<logithack> is it possible to find out which user installed a package?
<ducasse> logithack: you can check /var/log/auth.log for the sudo event
<ducasse> but if they used sudo -i to open a root shell that won't help
<loganlee> hi guys
<usr1987> hi
<loganlee> :D
<loganlee> am i right in observing that number of ppl here are much less than before?
<popey> The number of people here fluctuates.
<popey> (some aren't actually here, they leave their IRC connected but don't use it)
<loganlee> ok just observing
<popey> Also, many people left IRC for Slack and other platforms.
<logithack> ducasse: i've found what i was looking for, i just logged in as the user i needed via "su <username>" and inspected their .bash_history
<Roden> popey,  how is slack?
<popey> Pretty, Fat and proprietary
<Roden> i thought matrix was the new one
<Roden> anyway, it's time to get this rusty old bach an oily upgrade, imo.
<Roden> irc is awesome, but anything that isn't being developed is kind of stupid.
<zetheroo> In Ubuntu 18.04 are scripts in /etc/init.d/ still executed at boot?
<Roden> Is there no way to see the output of terminal in a log file?
<Roden> It just shows my inputs?
<ducasse> Roden: check out 'script'
<zetheroo> where are system service configs located?
<zetheroo> 'systemctl status freeradius.service' - where does 'freeradius.service' live?
<Roden> can anyone explain why terminal is telling me I'm on my intel gpu?  Additional drivers says I have two NVIDIA drivers.  which should I use?
<Roden> the x.org or the NVIDIA.  Default is X.Org
<apeman> I did a fresh Ubuntu 18.04 LTS install with 4 partitions on SSD: ESP, /, swap, and /home. HDD mounted separately as storage drive. I was just wondering whether partitioning can ever be the cause of other software problems. Like firefox is bugged every startup, teamviewer hangs, new GTX 2080 is severely underperforming. Or is it just a perfectly normal experience for things to not work smoothly out of the box?
<ducasse> zetheroo: try /lib/systemd/system
<ducasse> zetheroo: or /etc/systemd/system
<zetheroo> ducasse: ok thanks - found it in the first one
<ducasse> zetheroo: ypu could also have found it with 'locate freeradius.service
<Roden> apeman,  yes, it can.
<zetheroo> ducasse: The issue I am having is that Freeradius requires /tmp/radiusd to exist and to be owned by user freerad. I had three lines in the /etc/init.d/freeradius file which took care of this on boot, but since upgrading to 18.04 it's no longer working.
<zetheroo> So I suspected that the /etc/init.d/freeradius file is no longer being executed on boot
<zetheroo> Is this correct?
<apeman> Roden: But why/how? Does some software assume things are on the same partition?
<apeman> I mean at least they're on the same SSD
<Roden> you're making a broad statement, apeman .
<Roden> if you're looking only at installing apps that have been reviewed, then the range of possible issues is reduced.
<Roden> If you're only installing minor packages and libraries, the risks continue to be reduced.
<ducasse> zetheroo: if there is a systemd service with the same name, maybe not - i can't say for sure
<Roden> but when you have some massive software (which I'm sure you do), it's just possible that it could add a level of difficulty to an error somewhere along the line.
<zetheroo> ducasse: right, that would make sense. Now I am wondering if those three commands can be placed into the service file
<Roden> I think it's not likely that you will encounter problems based on the partition layout you've used.  You haven't given much info about them....
<Roden> what is ESP?
<apeman> EFI system partition. Ubuntu is booting in UEFI mode so it's required.
<Roden> Those partitions seem fairly standard so I have no reason to believe you'll get in trouble.  I wonder if you can resize them all?
<Roden> I'm kind of on a refresher course, myself.
<Roden> It probably solves more problems than it fixes to have multiple partitions like that.
<apeman> Well the ESP is 550MB, / is 30GB, swap is 32GB (I have 32GB RAM), the rest is /home. I can reinstall everything in one unified partition if necessary
<Roden> maybe use a bigger swap
<Roden> so /home is like at least 250 gb
<apeman> ~450GB
<Roden> all the less reason to worry
<Roden> I don't think there are many (if any) matter-of-course issues with having multiple partitions like that.
<Roden> You're on 18.04?
<ducasse> apeman: do you use hibernation?
<Roden> oh, that's one I remember.
<apeman> ducasse: I am going to try it at the least, as I'm going to use Wake On Lan
<apeman> but yeah that's the reason why my swap is so big
<Roden> the swap size should be okay.
<hasdf_> What could be the problem, if Ubuntu doesn't prompt (UI) for updates? Updating via cli works just fine, but non-technical people will not do that.
<lotuspsychje> hasdf_: your ubuntu version please?
<cfhowlett> hasdf_, most likely the update setting is "off"
<hasdf_> Is there a setting to just prompt for security updates somewhre?
<hasdf_> LTS 18.04
<cfhowlett> yep. system settings
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza^3 lotuspsychje
<arch1mede> does anyone know off hand how to get the power button/kb/mouse to actually work to wake up my desktop from suspend? I show it enabled in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it doesn't actually wake it and i have to reboot
<hasdf_> cfhowlett: thanks. Will the Updater update third-party software? (e.g. Signal messenger added to sources.list
<lotuspsychje> arch1mede: suspend/hibernate has a lot of acpi bugs across several brands, a few ideas: upgrade your bios to latest, try out other kernels, pastebin your syslog/dmesg and finally create a new specific !bug on your system
<cfhowlett> hasdf_, as in not from the software center.  I think not.
<Roden> man there MUST be a way to switch the active GPU on ubuntu
<Roden> anyone here know how at all?
<lotuspsychje> Roden: you have an optimus/hybrid card?
<Roden> lotuspsychje, i have a 980 nvidia dedicated
<Roden> but i'm seeing intel as the active VGA
<lotuspsychje> Roden: if you card has optimus, you need an active nvidia driver + nvidia-prime installed
<lotuspsychje> Roden: after that you can choose between performance mode vs powersvaing mode from nvidia-settings
<cfhowlett> Roden, I had intel/nvidia.  switched between the 2 with nvida-prime
<lotuspsychje> *powersaving
<Roden> that's arleady installed
<Roden> how do you switch
<cfhowlett> Roden, not at my machine at present, but I recall launching prime and selecting the other gpu.  IIRC, logout/login was required
<Roden> how do you launch it though
<Roden> i'm searching it
<lotuspsychje> Roden: nvidia-prime gets auto installed when installing the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> Roden: software&updates tab additional drivers will show you wich driver you have active currently
<Roden> i think i need to log out, boys
<cfhowlett> Roden, check this https://www.linuxbabe.com/desktop-linux/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-card-ubuntu
<zetheroo> Is it possible to add custom commands to a service startup config?
<ducasse> zetheroo: yes, you can also set them to run before or after the service is started. check the docs
<yuradoc> hello. I need to pass to the terminal curs_inopts when i run some perl script
<yuradoc> https://linux.die.net/man/3/curs_inopts
<yuradoc> how to do that?
<Roden> nightmare guys.  i'll see if i can figure this out
<zetheroo> ducasse: is this the docs you refer to? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/systemd.service.5.html
<zetheroo> ach ... this used to be so simple
<zetheroo> :/
<hays> still cant figure out on this system why 127.0.0.1 is somehow getting to another machine on the network
<hays> tcpdump filtered by port doesn't show it leaving any interfaces, but I see it on the receiving end--i think on lo of all place
<hays> i don't see any ssh clients running
<hays> iptables is clear, ufw is off...
<lotuspsychje> hays: try ##networking ?
<hays> yeah, was asking around in there earlier too.
<hays> thing is, i suspect this is not in the network equipment but is a configuration issue on the server(s)
<lotuspsychje> hays: you running ubuntu servers?
<hays> yes
<lotuspsychje> hays: join in #ubuntu-server for debug perhaps?
<zetheroo> I cannot find anyone online who is placing multiple commands in services startup config files
<jca1981> Hi  how do i change dns, rightnonw it is set to 127.0.0.53 and internal dns is not working on my domain
<jca1981> have triet editing netplan and doing netplan aply have edited /etc&resolf.conf
<humachine> jcal1981 what does dig google.com show ?
<zetheroo> Does anyone know how to add custom commands to a service startup config?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<iosecure> jca1981: First, you don't edit resolv.conf directly. Second, netplan generate, THEN netplan apply.
<iosecure> jca1981: If that doesn't work, the output of 'networkctl status' would be helpful.
<blscoe> Hi. Any idea if I can get some confidential information redacted on irclogs.ubuntu.com? I've asked in ops channel, but idk if it's the right channel to ask or not.
<iosecure> That would the correct channel, but that's a long shot. Once something's on the internet, its out forever.
<iosecure> Sites get indexed, kept in archives, etc.
<blscoe> Yea... It sucks, espcially if you had the internet when you were young like me.
<iosecure> Sorry. :/
<blscoe> I guess it's not that bad. It's probably just my name.
<blscoe> Cheers for the reply. I'll probably just ignore it for now.
<RobBurke> Hi guys. I remembered powertop to give out current  power used in watts. But firing it up after a while I cannot find that info anymore. Where did that move?
<ioria> RobBurke, desktop or laptop ?
<RobBurke> laptop
<ioria> RobBurke, are you plugged ?
<RobBurke> oh wait... the power cord
<ioria> yep
<RobBurke> I feel so dumb right now -.-
<ioria> no worries
<killall> during a swapoff-a i got this, swapoff: /dev/zd0: swapoff failed: Cannot allocate memory
<killall> server has aboutr 80G free ram of 120G
<TRPM8> killall: it is "swapoff -a".... there is a space
<killall> TRPM8, bad typo here :) othwerise it would be command not found ;)
<TRPM8> kilall: ok, just wanted to be sure
<killall> TRPM8, any hint? Im really stuck here :(
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm using ubuntu 18.10 with gnome (standard).  When I shut the lid of my laptop, it does not lock the computer.  How do I change that?  I don't see any obvious mentions of the lid in the settings under "Power" where it used to be.
<TRPM8> killall: looks like not enough RAM? try to killall unnecessary apps, drop all caches from memory and ten swapoff
<Ool> Galaxor: I don't know with 18.10 but with 18.04 it is not in energy settings but in confidenciality's
<TRPM8> killall: or a honger process...
<Galaxor> Ool: Hmm.  There's a "Privacy" tab.  "Automatic screen lock: On".  "Lock screen after blank for: Screen turns off".  "Show Notifications: On".
<killall> TRPM8,  amlmost 50% of ram free (77GB) cached 5G. i doubt it cant cache
<TRPM8> killall: strange.
<TRPM8> killall: how big is the swap?
<chadx> So, I have an Asus - Z87-A. I had windows installed on my computer, but have just changed over to ubuntu. I've usually never had problems with this. However, once I boot into the OS once after installing, If i restart, my computer freezes at the motherboard splashscreen. Any ideas what could be going on?
<chadx> The only way I can un-freeze it is to reset cmos, and unplug the drives attatched to PC.
<killall> TRPM8, 120GB of total ram, 45 used ram, 8 Gb of total swap, 5 GB of swap used
<afx_> Hello ! I am trying to use this https://gist.github.com/t184256/f4994037a2a204774ef3b9a2b38736dc but I am getting [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/dev/input/xxx'
<afx_> running this a sudo works fine
<afx_> How can I make this work with my current user?
<geirha> add current user to input group
<pagios> hello is it possible to encrypt my whole disk after installation? post -install?
<geirha> afx_: sudo adduser "$USER" input
<Ool> pagios: not with LUKS
<Ool> you need to encrypt partition before install
<geirha> afx_: after that you need to log in for the group membership to take effect, or you can try it out in the current terminal by running   newgrp input  (which gives you a new shell where input is added to your list of group memberships)
<afx_> thank you very much geirha
<rypervenche> Technically, it's possible with the reencrypt patch for LUKS, but it's definitely not meant for beginners.
<XenophonF> I need to troubleshoot a problem with my Bluetooth mouse not reconnecting after an idle timeout, a resume from suspend, or a reboot.
<XenophonF> Is there a troubleshooting doc somewhere that's updated for 18.04 that I can follow?
<XenophonF> (This seems to be a common problem, but the fixes I tried aren't working.)
<mort> hey, I tried downgrading from ubuntu 18.10 to ubuntu 18.04, because I had some issues with 18.10. Now, trying to install stuff with apt-get gives an "error: unknown flag `from-apt'" message.
<mort> is there anything I can do, or should I just reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> mort: downgrading isnt really a valid way of doing things
<lotuspsychje> mort: try to reinstall 18.04 and save your /home from there perhaps
<mort> I know it's not really supported
<ph88^> should i modify the configuration https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel#Modifying_the_configuration if i want to build linux kernel HEAD with a patch ?
<lotuspsychje> ph88^: we dont advice to compile own kernel here, try to use !mainline instead
<lotuspsychje> ph88^: or ##kernel perhaps?
<mort> any idea what program could produce the "error: unknown flag `from-apt'" error message though? Or what steps apt is trying to take which are failing?
<ph88^> lotuspsychje, i want to compile the kernel to test out a patch
<lotuspsychje> any reason you dont create a !bug against ther kernel failing?
<meph1st0> good day
<lotuspsychje> mort: wich command did you enter to get that error?
<mort> lotuspsychje: just 'sudo apt-get install <whatever>'
<mort> but I'm in the middle of just installing 18.04 now
<lotuspsychje> mort: allrighty, good luck
<nacc> mort: if you're in the middle of an install, you should not be using apt or apt-get.
<mort> nacc: you're missing some context, I tried downgrading from 18.10 to 18.04, apt-get broke in the way I described, and now I'm just clean installing 18.04
<nacc> mort: oh ok
<nacc> mort: yes, apt will break in that case probably becuse downgrading isn't a thing.
<mort> well, it's something people want to do whether canonical wants it or not, and there's plenty of guides on the web about how to do it, some even specifically from 18.10 to 18.04
<nacc> the internet is not a source of truth.
<mort> never said it was
<nacc> and this discussion has nothing to with canonical, don't strawman
<nacc> it doesn't work, and isn't supported by anyone who actually knows what they are doing.
<mort> doesn't it have everything to do with canonical? Isn't it they who haven't decided to support downgrading?
<nacc> no
<mort> I'm not saying they should have done it, it would be more work than it's work I presume, but they certainly could invest a bunch of resources in making downgrades a thing
<lotuspsychje> mort: installing ubuntu takes like 15min, why the effort of messing around anyhow?
<mort> lotuspsychje: well, if it was as simple as just changing sources.list and pinning packages to bionic, it would've been faster than reinstalling
<lotuspsychje> mort: even if it was possible, downgrading from a non-lts to LTS is already a bad idea
<nacc> mort: it's not, just like upgrades are not. Drop it.
<mort> why would it have been a bad idea if it was possible and unproblematic?
<lotuspsychje> lets continue this in #ubuntu-discuss mort
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me after i went asnd disabled pulseaudio i am getting no sound from firefox?
<nacc> gt8ost4l: did you replace pulseaudio with something else?
<gt8ost4l> nacc: yes alsa
<mort> there's not really anything to continue, I asked if there was something to do and there wasn't, I'm not complaining about or demanding or criticizing anything
<nacc> gt8ost4l: and did you verify your alsa config works?
<gt8ost4l> nacc:  what do you mean by alsa config?
<nacc> gt8ost4l: like do you have sound via `aplay` ?
<gt8ost4l> nacc: it all works chrome clementine but mot firefox
<BluesKaj> gt8ost4l, FF requires pulseaudio
<nacc> BluesKaj: good info :)
<gt8ost4l> BluesKaj: so there is no a method for ff to support alsa?
<OerHeks> gt8ost4l, no, read https://support.mozilla.org/nl/questions/1209469
<BluesKaj> gt8ost4l, pulseaudio rides on top of alsa, it doesn't replace alsa, most audio chips need pulseaudio nowadays. You can make alsa do all the work on your music and movies etc, but not on web audio thru a browser, pulseaudio is a must these dats
<BluesKaj> dats=days
<Mesp> Hello! I went to the System & Updates and it says there are no additional drivers available, is that normal?
<nacc> Mesp: depends on your hardware and repository configuration.
<Mesp> I currently have an Acer Swift 3 which should have an MX150 and an i5 in it and it's currently using the i5 but I can't seem to be able to switch it to MX150 so that's where the problems started.
<nacc> Mesp: does `lspci` show both devices?
<Mesp> Also when I open nvidia-settings I get "ERROR: Error querying enabled displays on GPU 0 (Missing Extension)." and that Prime isn't supported when it should
<nacc> Mesp: what version of ubuntu, as well
<Mesp> The only VGA is "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (rev 07)"
<OerHeks> 384.59 gives support for mx150
<OerHeks> the driver tool can take up to a minute to load available drivers
<Mesp> No, it says "No available drivers."
<nacc> OerHeks: i assume the device should already be visible via `lspci` ?
<OerHeks> nacc yes
<Mesp> vassilios@swift:~$ lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (rev 07)
<nacc> Mesp: OerHeks: i guess check bios settings?
<OerHeks> Mesp, nacc, i think so too, set the nvidia as primairy?
<Mesp> I tried that and on UEFI and on Advanced it says only Intel VTX, intel VTD and SATA Configuration
<Mesp> I did "sudo prime-select nvidia" and it says with "prime-query" nvidia even after restart but it doesn't seem like it's the nvidia one
<Mesp> I will try to install 384.59 and see
<nacc> OerHeks: dunno, i don't think installing the driver would matter if the device isn't visible, right? I've never used such devices
<OerHeks> maybe nomodeset is used
<im0nde> Hi I'm trying to mount a smb share on ubuntu server. But get this error:
<im0nde> mount error(115): Operation now in progress
<im0nde> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<im0nde> Any ideas what the problem is? I couldn't find anything in the man pages
<nacc> im0nde: the messages are generic on any error with mount.cifs, iirc
<nacc> im0nde: have you tried the debugging steps in https://superuser.com/questions/430163/cifs-share-mount-errors ?
<Meps> Hello
<Meps> Whenever I try to install 384.59 it says "You do not appear to have an NVIDIA GPU supported by 384.59" which is weird because I do.
<im0nde> nacc: trying it out. I can't ping it, it seems that Microsoft (it's a azure share) has disabled ping
<im0nde> I can nslookup it though
<Dave_Elec> Hey everyone.. I recently installed ubuntu 18.10 and when I try to connect to ppp through NetworkManager, It connects and disconnects after a few seconds. but When I try to connect through wvdial It works fine.. Any fixes?
<yeats> Dave_Elec: anything from journalctl indicating a problem?
<nacc> im0nde: well, ping is commonlyh blocked and isn't a valid indication of much :)
<funkyjive> I had working 5.1 sound via intel audio on my ubuntu 18.04 system up to and after updating with the recent kernel updates and such.  I plugged in a USB headset to use temporarily.  It seems that my sound system has gone totally wrong.  Now I can only get sound to work via the USB.
<funkyjive> I think what happened is that when I plugged in the USB (which I had done before and it worked no problem) something new in the system wiped out my old configuration
<funkyjive> The sound system seems to be pointed to the S/PDIF -- which is not what I am using.  I have 3 analog plugs to my speakers
<funkyjive> so my question is: how do I adjust my sound system to not use S/PDIF but to use the analog jacks?
<funkyjive> I have been google searching, but I haven't been able to land on the right terms for how to configure this
<ovrh> Hello!
<lordcirth_> ovrh, hi
<ovrh> I have some weird stuff I'd like to show you guys. https://i.imgur.com/SHwXcsR.png This is the System Monitor on my laptop... what's going on? I'm assuming that can't be right, on my previous installation I had just the partitions that actually existed (swap, /home, /, and the windows partition of the dual boot), but this is... a first for me o.o
<im0nde> nacc: well the storage seems to be there. I just created one with the azure CLI
<im0nde> so.. seems to be reachable at least
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: are you talking about those /dev/loop snap dirs?
<Dave_Elec> yeats: this is the last log https://hastebin.com/isehifejov.nginx
<BluesKaj> funkyjive, in alsamixer and pavucontrol
<TheMesquito> ovrh: they look like snaps
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, I'm talking about the huge number of lines in there, and the duplication of things. Some of those entries are clearly duplicated, judging from the sizes and how they change together
<Checkmate> how to send mail to multiple recipients using SendEmail tool??
<funkyjive> BluesKaj: In pauvcontrol in "output devices", I see the IEC958 ... but it won't let me check anything but Digital Output (S/PDIF)
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, But yeah, those /dev/loop seem to be quite abundant
<im0nde> nacc: So, to answer your question: Yes I have tried what it says in that link
<ovrh> TheMesquito, Snaps? Meaning that everything I install through snap gets its own entry in there? :(
<BluesKaj> funkyjive, which audio chip ?
<funkyjive> BluesKaj: Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller [8086:8c20] (rev 04)
<TheMesquito> ovrh: https://askubuntu.com/questions/834093/small-snap-loop-devices-visible-in-gnome-disk-utility-or-what-is-the-function-of
<funkyjive> BluesKaj: Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> funkyjive, run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , that should load the driver , there won't be any output from the command
<funkyjive> think it is loaded, but let me try it.
<funkyjive> BluesKaj: in the configuration tab in pavcontrol it says Analog Surround 5.1 Output (unplugged) as an option ....
<funkyjive> BluesKaj: I can't figure out why it says unplugged, when it is plugged in and has been forever.
<funkyjive> BluesKaj:  it just feels like some kind of software change or something
<funkyjive> I think it just magically started working.
<funkyjive> I'm going with it.
<funkyjive> BluesKaj: thanks for your help.
<BluesKaj> funkyjive, in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf,  add this line,  options snd-hda-intel index=0, that should make the intel driver default (Card 0). you may need to reboot
<ovrh> TheMesquito, Oh, so it is snaps... But what about those other ones? /var/log, /var/tmp, /usr/src, /tmp, /etc, /etc/*, /tmp
<funkyjive> BluesKaj: let met take a look at that , thanks.
<BluesKaj> funkyjive, that should solidify your audio settings
<Dave_Elec> yeats: anything?
<funkyjive> BluesKaj: I have added that.  it is funny that I see index=-2 in there on some other stuff.
<nacc> ovrh: can you pastebin the output of `mount` rather than the GUI tool?
<ovrh> nacc, just `mount`? No arguments?
<nacc> ovrh: yes
<ovrh> nacc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T4ZKz99CdK/
<Mesp> Yeah Ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to recognise my MX1500
<nacc> ovrh: sorry was on the hpone, looking
<nacc> Mesp: do you see errors in `dmesg`? honestly, if `lspci` doesn't see the device, it's not necessarily a bug in Ubuntu clearly.
<BluesKaj> funkyjive, index with minus means  it's bypassed/ignored
<nacc> ovrh: from what i can tell, this might just be abuggy system monitor, it does't undestand loop back mounts
<Mesp> I don't think I see any errors which are for nvidia
<ovrh> nacc, No worries, I'm just honestly curious to understand what's going on. Everything seems to work fine, apart from the fact that it renders the Filesystem section of System Monitor useless
<Mesp> If there was an error in the loading or identifying it would be in dmesg?
<ovrh> nacc, Makes sense. Is there a better tool I could use? Even cli
<nacc> ovrh: right, i understand that. Really it and most tools should just ignore loop mounts for usage purposes
<Mesp> What's weird is that "Additionals Drivers" says there are no drivers available
<nacc> ovrh: i think all have this limitation, tbh; we (ubuntu devs) have talked about modifying `df` to have a flag, but i don't think it went anywhere
<nacc> Mesp: well, it won't if it can't see the device
<OerHeks> Mesp, the answer should be in your bios, first check if you have the latest version?
<nacc> Mesp: there might be an error unrelated to nvidia, tbc; like the pci controller itself
<nacc> Mesp: might be worth pastebinning `dmesg`
<Mesp> sudo dmidecode -s bios-version prints V.107
<nacc> ovrh: oh i think i might see what's going on
<nacc> ovrh: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Mesp> 18..10
<Mesp> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RGDpxdJsz9/
<ovrh> nacc, 18.04
<Mesp> The xhci error can be fixed with a restart so it's not that
<nacc> ovrh: those loop3 mounts are all the core snap
<nacc> it's weird that the tool thinks it's mounted all over when `mount` does not
<nacc> they *could* be bind mounts
<nacc> Mesp: dont' filter it please
<ovrh> nacc, I'm not sure what's a bind mount. But don't those mountpoint need to stay mounted in order to use the snap apps they are associated with?
<nacc> ovrh: i might ask in #snappy
<nacc> ovrh: as in, you might :)
<Mesp> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BG355xVNwP/
<Mesp> There you go
<ntd> nacc, so, that iio-sensors issue? kinda looks like this affects the kernel from 18.04.0/rtm install media
<OerHeks> Mesp,  look at the vendors page, there is a bios update
<nacc> Mesp: that's not an ubuntu kerenl.
<Mesp> Seems like according to Acer there is a Bios version 1.09 and I am on 1.07 not sure if that's that though
<ovrh> nacc, Okay, will do! Thank you
<Mesp> nacc , what do you mean?
<nacc> ntd: yeah, i reproduced it with the installer. Confusingly, I even tested 16.04 and it didn't work
<nacc> Mesp: 4.19.8-041908-generic
<nacc> Mesp: that's a build from the mainline PPA.
<Mesp> What should I to fix it?
<OerHeks> ohhh mainline, no wonder that there are no nvidia drivers
<nacc> Mesp: run ubuntu's kernel. You had to have installed this kerenl by hand
<nacc> OerHeks: indeed.
<OerHeks> update bios, downgrade kernel
<Mesp> I will start with BIOS and then see the kernel
<OerHeks> !cookie | nacc
<ubottu> nacc: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ntd> nacc, yet up-to-date bionic userspace with booted with debian 4.18.20 works?
<ntd> i mean, a whole bus class just *poof* and i'm the first to notice?
<ntd> since like... april?
<OerHeks> updated bionic gives 4.15.0-42
<ntd> i know
<ntd> which appears faulty
<ntd> nacc, as in 16.04 with 4.4 or hwe kernel?
<nacc> ntd: i don't recall, tbh
<nacc> ntd: tbc, i also tried 4.18 on 18.04 and it didn't work
<ntd> 4.18.?
<nacc> ntd: i'm not sure the class disappeared. I think something else happened.
<nacc> ntd: i'm starting to suspect a BIOS update on my laptop(s)
<coconut> How much are snaps the same thing as dmg files of mac?
<tarzeau> coconut: not much
<ntd> nacc, can't be userspace, otherwise why are deb stable (4.9) and testing 4.18 working fine?
<tarzeau> coconut: they're loopback mounted, and not copy installed. squasfs compressed
<nacc> ntd: well, neither of those are possibly the userspace in question. In any case, did you comment in the bug yet?
<tarzeau> apt is more advanced imho
<coconut> tarzeau: doesn't that create a lot more ram use then?
<tarzeau> coconut: a bit more, but nowadays, does it matter?
<tarzeau> coconut: since they often don't use system libraries, they do use more ram yes
<nacc> coconut: you *want* your ram to be used, anyways
<coconut> right right
<tarzeau> nacc: i often see systems run out of ram, and start swapping or OOM reboots
<nacc> tarzeau: then you are overcommiting your memory and have insufficient swap
<nacc> tarzeau: that's called a configuration error :)
<tarzeau> and we've got systems with 4 GB up to 1.5 TB ram (+2 TB ssd swap)
<tarzeau> nacc: i'm not, but i do say OOM=kernel panic, kernel panic=reboot
<tarzeau> since i don't want to hang around in server rooms over weekends or nights
<tarzeau> to press the reboot button
<nacc> tarzeau: in any case, that's irrelevant to my point.
<nacc> tarzeau: 'running out of memory' is about memory pressure to satisfy an allocation. Not about the use of memory in the first place.
<tarzeau> i'm sure i have enough ram + swap with 3500 GB
<nacc> tarzeau: you *are* overcommmiting your memory if you run out of it or see the OOM killer. That's what it's for.
<tarzeau> if you mean linux kernel setting memory overcommitting, i'm not
<nacc> tarzeau: no, i don't mean that
<nacc> tarzeau: i mean you are allocating more memory in userspace then there is physical memory in your system.
<tarzeau> you mean i ask for more memory than there is?
<tarzeau> *I* certainly am not, but some users are, yes, however it's multi user systems
<nacc> tarzeau: so again, you (as in your system of course), is overcommitted in memory. Which is what I said.
<tarzeau> yes absolutely, i'm aware of that
<ntd> nacc, found a backup with xenial 4.4. gonna try booting current bionic with that
<nacc> ntd: let me know
<tarzeau> i'm still looking for testers of my ppa (it's about lixgame.com), bionic required
<CoolerZ> how do i troubleshoot my mouse prolems?
<CoolerZ> problems*
<CoolerZ> i have a max master 2s thats connected to my laptop via logitech's "lightspeed" dongle
<CoolerZ> but its randomly getting stuck for a few milliseconds (enough to be noticeable) as i move the mouse
<CoolerZ> i installed Solaar but its not doing anything to help
<CoolerZ> mx master 2s*  not max
<ntd> nacc, so, 4.4.0-134 confirmed workinhg
<ntd> working
<ntd> i *could* try the backed up 4.15 xenial hwe kernel, any point to that?
<nacc> ntd: intersting, can you put that in the bug? i'll see if that's true here too
<nacc> ntd: anything is worth doing, probably. It will eventually require a bisect, I have a feeling
<ntd> k, gimme a sec
<ntd> nacc, nope, backup up xenial hwe 4.15.0-33 not working
<ntd> and it appears i was testing the kernel from 18.04.1 install media (-29), not rtm 18.04. from the LP it appears you already tried -20
<ntd> anyway iio sensors are working fine on current bionic userspace with xenial 4.4.0-134, debian stable 4.9.8-something and testing 4.18.20
<ntd> just not ub kernel 4.15 (or 4.18 according to you)
<Shasirax_> Anyone here good at Terminal problems? Been trying to get my web interface stop "lagging" and disconnecting for a few days now, no luck :/
<Shasirax_> Transmission* I'm getting too tired...
<lotuspsychje> Shasirax_: wich ubuntu version is that?
<Shasirax_> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, Transmission version  2.94
<lotuspsychje> Shasirax_: wich browser and can you describe how the lagging starts
<Shasirax_> lotuspsychje: All browsers and generally when I connect to it. Using Firefox and Transmission Remote GUI. It works at first, gets all the info and then whenever a torrent starts dl or ul it just stops connecting. No more info, no errors logged, nothing...
<Mesp> Hey, so you guys said that my Kernel is not Ubuntu apparently, even though I got it from UKUU so which kernel should I install?
<lotuspsychje> Shasirax_: a few ideas would be: launching both transmission & browser from the terminal, see if we can catch errors
<lotuspsychje> Shasirax_: also a tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime could help
<howudodat> need some help with wireless. my wife's desktop is getting dl speeds of around 900kbps with ul of near 6Mbps.  My dell laptop (this machine) is connected to same 2GHz network and is seeing 10Mbps dl with 6Mbps ul.  The desktop as ath9k drivers with AR9485 built in wireless.  I put in an airlink N usb adapter and it has the same behavior
<lotuspsychje> Mesp: when you install ubuntu, the kernel comes with it..what are you trying to do exactly?
<Mesp> I mean I installed a newer Kernel through UKUU and everything is fine but a guy from here (forgot the name) told me that it's not an Ubuntu kernel and I should downgrade
<Mesp> Currently I have 4.19.8-041908-generic
<lotuspsychje> Mesp: wich ubuntu version are you on
<Mesp> 18.10
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic cosmic | Mesp
<ubottu> Mesp: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.12.13 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Mesp> should I go down to that then?
<Shasirax_> lotuspsychje: transmission is launched in terminal. It's on a headless server so I'm doing everything through SSH on my win10 device on the same network. Can't really start the browser from terminal with win10, wish i had a ubuntu computer to test with...
<pragmaticenigma> Shasirax_: Do you have your torrents rate limited in anyway? Do you restrict the number of connections for a torrent? What it sounds like to me is that Tranmission is maxing out the number of connections the system can handle at one time, or the amount of bandwidth used by Tranmission is preventing any other network activity from taking place
<lotuspsychje> Mesp: thats the current kernel for cosmic so..
<Mesp> Alright, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> Mesp: if you say you have 18.10 that kernel should already be in your list
<Mesp> Yeah it is.
<Mesp> I will boot into.
<Mesp> into it*
<Shasirax_> pragmaticenigma: Ohh, that could be it. "max-peers-global": 200. That restricts it to a reasonal amount tho right? The speed has never been a problem before but I'll lower it to see if that helps
<pragmaticenigma> 200 is a lot of connections, especially if the computer is not server level hardware. I have my torrent client setup (Deluge) with a max of 3 connections per torrent with a global number of 80
<Shasirax_> pragmaticenigma: oh, really? Never had a problem with it so far and I have way above 200 torrents in Transmission. Switching down to 80 :)
<pragmaticenigma> Shasirax_: You can have as many active torrents as you want. The setting I'm talking about is the number of connections, it should be in the settings under a bandwidth area
<Shasirax_> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I get what you mean :) Settings for Transmission isn't really that straight forward tho. Has to edit the settings file before starting daemon^^ I'm testing it now tho
<Shasirax_> Thanks btw
<pragmaticenigma> Shasirax_: Settings for torrent clients are all unique, different network setups, computer setups, and so on affect what you will desire for those settings. Seedboxes can usually max out stuff like that. A computer on a home network with other comptuers, should take a more concervative approach
<nacc> ntd: interesting
<nacc> ntd: sorry, i need to switch to other stuff right now, if you could put all that in the bug, that would be good
<Shasirax_> pragmaticenigma: True true, problem is I got this problem from absolutely nothing. It worked just fine like 3 days ago with the open settings and now, ded. I also have the problem that torrents go to high speed and then it just seem to disconnect or max out cache and drop to 0.
<pragmaticenigma> Shasirax_: sounds like some trial and error to find settings that work best for you. You may also want to research alternative clients that might be better suited to handle your needs. I view Tranmission as a great starter to learning to torrent, but I personally use Deluge as I find it has less issues with what I use it for.
<leonardus> is there any particular reason why ubuntu versions have silly animal names
<leonardus> or is it just for fun
<lotuspsychje> Shasirax_: or follow pragmaticenigma advice with a reinstall of transmission and new config as a test?
<lotuspsychje> !codenames | leonardus
<ubottu> leonardus: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<ntd> nacc, yeah. i don't have a lp account. registering with the os vendor is kinda a pet peeve of mine
<ntd> but this this obviously a bug/regression and it would take someone with clout all of two minutes to verify it
<lotuspsychje> ntd: bugging out bug, without actually bugging them isnt gonna do much right?
<Shasirax_> pragmaticenigma: tested Deluge actually, got problems with permissions and so on. Never had this much problem with Transmission and generally liked it, it's simple and just what I need. I'll try a restall tho... But I don't wanna loose all my torrents and have to add them again :(
<leonardus> can someone add "Crafty Cobra" to "if you have a magical idea, please add it to the table at the bottom of this page"
<leonardus> not sure if i have permission to edit the wiki
<Shasirax_> lotuspsychje: yeah, will do. Just have to come up with a way to backup the current one
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | leonardus start here
<ubottu> leonardus start here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ntd> nacc, also, if you have a t470s you might have noticed that 18.04 rtm kernel would not boot when it was docked?
<lotuspsychje> Shasirax_: finish your running ones, then unplug your media for safety :p
<Shasirax_> lotuspsychje: about 200-300 uploads running :P No "finishing" there. But yeah, I'll kill it^^
<lotuspsychje> oof
<ntd> kinda warned you guys for several weeks before launch, (and referenced the fedora thread verifying/documenting the issue with that kernel version) but nooo
<lotuspsychje> !who | ntd
<ubottu> ntd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hggdh> ntd: did you open a bug on that?
<Shasirax_> lotuspsychje: pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the help dudes. You're great :)
<lotuspsychje> Shasirax_: hope it helps
<ntd> was told to take it up with someone in ubuntu-kernel
<ntd> i did. and the fedora thread should've been plenty of proof
<ntd> in short: 18.04 install media could not bee booted on docked haswell->kaby thinkpads
<nacc> ntd: ok then you can stop complaining. I'm sorry, if you're not willing to file bugs, you can't expect support
<nacc> ntd: i don't use a dock
<qwebirc15728> Hello, am I in the right place to get help ?
<deadrom> hi
<qwebirc15728> hi
<coconut> qwebirc15728: yes you are. Just ask, there are always some reading here...
<deadrom> booted 18.04.1 from usb stick to ddrescue a full system backup onto a usb3 attached sata SDD on an adapter. at 40MB/s, whioch seems to be usb2 speeds rather.
<deadrom> what's wrong, how can I go full usb3 speed? hardware: thinkpad t530 on docking station
<qwebirc15728> I'm trying to have a touchscreen working on a toughbook CF-19 MK2 on Ubuntu, if anybody could advise...
<deadrom> qwebirc15728, what does it do / not do, what have you tried so far?
<qwebirc15728> So to summarize because there are weeks I'm trying things, I can't have the touchsreen being properly calibrated, the calibration keeps failing and hte touches aren't properly taken into account... I would like to add that under version i386 16.04 everything was working but as soon as I ass under version 18.04 I meet these problems...
<deadrom> qwebirc15728, what do lspci and/or lsusb say about the device? lsusb | pastebinit
<deadrom> I guess it's a usb input device
<qwebirc15728> I did tried all the tricks around xinput-calibrator, and also other settings like you can see here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/673340, someone else meet the same issue but with a more recent computer... On 16.04 it was okay with xinput-calibrator and the changes being reported to 10-evdev.conf file, but now on the latest versions changes made there doesn't seems to b taken into account anymore...
<qwebirc15728> Collecting info, hold on
<OerHeks> qwebirc15728, maybe this github with xorg.conf is any help ?? https://github.com/nagyrobi/panasonic-cf-19-linux
<OerHeks> https://github.com/nagyrobi/panasonic-cf-19-linux/blob/master/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-calibration.conf
<deadrom> worth a shot
<qwebirc15728> I seen these links and what is there works for 16.04 but not above...
<qwebirc15728> My screen is recognized as USB Fujitsu touchpanel
<arndff> Hello. I edited this file: /etc/systemd/logind.conf and set: HandleSwitch=hibernate. The problem is when I close my laptop's lid for longer period, the laptop turns off and then my session is lost...
<arndff> Does anyone know how can I *fix* the hibernation process?
<OerHeks> there is a toughbook forum, maybe they have a fix http://www.toughbooktalk.com/viewforum.php?f=39&sid=f826e657bb6e047c9a577b2bf2495bd7
<OerHeks> as yours seems old, from 2008, i wonder why it does not calibrate
<deadrom> eh, usb3 port on docking station actually only is usb2 in system. moved ssd on usb3 adapter to notebook's port -> vroom! 550MB/s
 * deadrom <3 SSDs
<qwebirc15728> Yes it's not that young, but it does calibrate under 16.04 this is lost when moving to 18.04 so I assumed that there were some changes as how the x driver works from a version to another... I noticed that whatever I put in those files , it doesn't change anything, even values that should prevent Ubuntu from booting !
<thagabe> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/babdf38079eba3da4044a3012d5655ee/pasted.txt
<thagabe> Any one experience issues with ubuntu server not logging you in? I finished setting up an lxd container and everything. I reboot and boom cannot log in to either root or my unprivilage account anymore???!?!?!?!?! When i go to recovery mode i can easily log-in there no problem. Ive tried resetting the password multiple times and nothing works
<lordcirth_> thagabe, did you install an LDAP tool or something?  What is in /etc/nsswitch?
<lordcirth_> er, /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ntd> nacc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1807250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807250 in linux (Ubuntu) "At some point in the 18.04 cycle, /sys/bus/iio has disappeared from my system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qwebirc15728> I'm browsing through the forum you shares... trying to figure if there is something that looks like it...
<thagabe> lordcirth_ Nothing new was installed. Clean install of ubuntu server w/ docker and lxd. Created a 18.04 container and set up ark (game) server [made it so systemd would start the server on container boot]. Rebooted my server and now i cant login at the login manager
<lordcirth_> thagabe, login manager?  What about through a tty?
<thagabe> i meant tty
<thagabe> Tried tty1-5
<thagabe> nothing
<lordcirth_> Ah, ok.  So in recovery mode, look through /var/log/auth.log and syslog
<qwebirc15728> In fact, I'm at the step where I try to figure what changed in the evdev driver between the two versions... I noticed that 18.04  is always 64b while my 16.04 was I386 32b, I don't know if it could impact
<thagabe> What should i keep an eye out for? lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> thagabe, well, auth.log is login attempts.  So any sort of auth failure should show up there.  syslog should show if something was crashing
<qwebirc15728> So any idea ?
<thagabe> @lordc
<lordcirth_> thagabe, ?
<thagabe> lordcirth_: I see the login attempts but I'm not seeing why.
<deadrom> qwebirc15728, not what you wanna hear but file a bug report and pick an adequate severity
<lordcirth_> thagabe, it says auth failed?
<thagabe> yes
<lordcirth_> thagabe, look in /etc/nssswitch.conf and see if there's a source listed other than 'files'
<thagabe> wait a second
<lordcirth_> It might be trying to handle logins using something other than standard /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<qwebirc15728> <deadrom> Do you have any idea where I can file a bug report for Ubuntu ? That might help me as I'm more Debian and iSeries system user usually
<thagabe> does a unit file on systemd inside a container affect the base os?
<OerHeks> !bug
<Mesp> Yeah after a kernel upgrade and shit I have no idea why the card is no recognized by ubuntu
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<thagabe> because if it does then maybe the unit file might be trying to do something
<thagabe> even when the container is off
<thagabe> also
<lordcirth_> thagabe, no, userspace in a container should never affect the outside
<lordcirth_> thagabe, however, is it possible you accidentally put the .unit file in the host instead of the guest?
<thagabe> no
<thagabe> i did followed this guide and maybe this is why its not working
<thagabe> https://hostadvice.com/how-to/how-to-install-an-ark-server-on-an-ubuntu-18-04-vps-or-dedicated-server/
<thagabe> under the open file limits I did all that on the host os not the container as containers dont have filesystem access
<qwebirc15728> <ubottu> Thank you that's a step...
<lordcirth_> thagabe, the "/etc/pam.d/common-session" change seems likely to be related
<lordcirth_> thagabe, try commenting out sessionrequired        pam_limits.so in that file and rebooting
<thagabe> yeah that was going to be my first guess
<thagabe> Will do once I get home and have access to the server
<thagabe> Thank you for your time
<qwebirc15728> <deadrom> I have nothing aganst raising a bug report, that's part of the life of open source OS, it's fine. Maybe we will figure, I could have remain on 16.04 but there some packages I'm looking for where not available anymore :O
<thagabe> What does the pam_limits.so do anyways?
<qwebirc15728> Thank you all to have taken some of your time to think with me, and I wish you all the best !
<lordcirth_> thagabe, https://linux.die.net/man/8/pam_limits
<thagabe> lordcirth_ for "/etc/security/limits.conf" Do i need to put the "*" before soft/hard?
<thagabe> because i didnt
<thagabe> and i assumed that was just formatting
<deadrom> qwebirc15728, please carry on the torch :
<deadrom> :)
<lordcirth_> thagabe, lol.  Yes, the * is needed.  It means 'all'
<thagabe> yikes!
<thagabe> errors
<thagabe> I will add the "*"
<OerHeks> use /etc/security/limits.d  instead of editing the actual /etc/security/limits.conf file. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/457458/issue-on-updating-limits-conf-on-ubuntu-server-18-04
<deadrom> gtg
<thagabe> if that doesnt fix my issue ill run to commenting out the pam line
<thagabe> Thank you for the help lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> Also a good point, .d directories are good
<lordcirth_> np, let me know if it works
<OerHeks> he found out it does not work
<thagabe> lordcirth_ Can I open firewall ports for specific lxd containers or do i do that as the whole os?
<thagabe> because right now im leading towards having to open up ports for my container, the base system, and my router
<thagabe> luckily all of these run linux
<lordcirth_> thagabe, if your container doesn't have a firewall set up, you shouldn't need to do anything there
<lordcirth_> How are you connecting your container to your LAN?
<Mesp> On Ubuntu 18.10 should I use Bumblebee or Optimus because my GPU isn't recognized, only the integrated one is.
<OerHeks> Mesp, still no luck after bios update?
<OerHeks> bumblebee is old, prime is current.
<Mesp> I couldn't do a BIOS update because I need to install Windows
<Mesp> And for some reason when I put FreeDOS on a USB and install it, it doesn't have it as an option to boot from it.
<OerHeks> oh, install windows or use freedos maybe?
<Mesp> I downloaded the FreeDOS iso and put it in a USB but on startup it doesn't give me the option to choose it by pressing F12
<ioria> modern mb have a dedicated utility for that iirc
<Mesp> https://imgur.com/a/jwPRaiC
<Mesp> That's how the USB looks right now so it should be good.
<Mesp> But no option to boot from it
<lordcirth_> Mesp, modern EFI mobo? On mine I need to go to settings, then choose boot menu.
<lordcirth_> Or try F8
<OerHeks> maybe fwupdmgr works for you too https://itsfoss.com/update-firmware-ubuntu/
<Mesp> I can try with F8
<Mesp> I will be back once I try
<thagabe> lordcirth_ I'm new to lxd (and low level linux in general) but after the installed installed lxd I created a new container from the latest img of 18.04 and are working fully on root. I have not set up any networking and using the default br0 to my container
<Mesp_> I will try to reinstall the iso on the USB
<lordcirth_> Mesp_, how did you install it the first time? dd?
<Mesp_> Through unetbootin
<Mesp_> I will try to do it through Disk Creator
<thagabe> I used rufus to make the ubuntu server iso. Ran a sanity check and it spat out 3 errors
<ioria> thagabe, with the live-version of server or with the regular one ?
<Mesp_> Startup Disk Creator doesn't recognise the FreeDOS iso weird
<Mesp_> I click it and it doesn't get added
<ioria> Mesp_, that tool works only with regular ubuntu-desktopisos
<Mesp_> What tool should I use?
<ioria> Mesp_, if you state what are you doing exactly and why ....
<Mesp_> I am trying to install the FreeDOS iso into a USB so I can upgrade my UEFI
<lordcirth_> If you are on Linux, use dd.  Carefully.
<Mesp_> Yeah I am on Ubuntu
<eelstrebor> is there any reason to use low-latency kernels?
<lordcirth_> !dd
<ioria> Mesp_, upgrade my UEFI  ?
<Mesp_> my BIOS*
<Mesp_> to the newer version
<thagabe> eelstrebor If you need the low-latency ex. audio remixing
<ioria> Mesp_, what's your mb?
<Mesp_> mb?
<ioria> mother borad
<lordcirth_> eelstrebor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<ioria> *board
<meph1st0> bios <> uefi :)
<ioria> Mesp_,  your mother board model
<Mesp_> vassilios@swift:~$ sudo dmidecode -s baseboard-product-name [sudo] password for vassilios:  Suntory_KL
<Mesp_> this?
<thagabe> did you just include your password?
<Mesp_> It's a laptop
<Mesp_> No that's the output
<meph1st0> why do you need to install freedos?
<ioria> Mesp_,  what laptop model ?
<meph1st0> you can't update uefi via uefi?
<Mesp_> Acer Swift 3 the one with MX150
<ioria> nvidia
<Mesp_> Yeah
<deadrom> upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04 by do-release-upgrade -d  <- does not work, says soemthing about "cannot tell which system upgrades are available." help?
<Mesp_> My problem is that Ubuntu doesn't recognize/read or whatever the MX150 and only sees the integrated one
<meph1st0> Mesp_, or via boot dos
<meph1st0> ah
<Mesp_> And my BIOS version is 1.07 I believe when the new one is 1.09 so it was suggested I upgrade it and see if I have an option for the other card
<ioria> Mesp_,  lspci -nnk | pastebinit
<Mesp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mchNTq3cry/
<meph1st0> Mesp_, your mb does not provide auto installer?
<OerHeks> deadrom, carefull, the -d = development version, that would be 19.04
<meph1st0> Mesp_, mb manufacturer
<Mesp_> I am honestly not sure, I have never upgraded the BIOS before and the laptop is relatively new
 * eelstrebor is wondering if a low-latency kernel would fix webcam issues (i.e. skype, motion, etc)
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, unlikely
<eelstrebor> webcam video isn't smooth a is blurry
<ioria> Mesp_,  sudo lshw -c Video  | pastebinit
<Mesp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bHjrTr7z6M/
<Mesp_> One second trying to find mb manufacturer
<meph1st0> Mesp_, what's your laptop model?
<OerHeks> without bios update, support for your mx150 is questionable
<Mesp_> Acer Swift 3
<Mesp_> The model with the MX150 in it
<Mesp_> OerHeks that's why I was looking in FreeDOS, to update bios
<thagabe> Mesp_ update bios from the bios itself, why do it from OS?
<Mesp_> Last time I checked I don't think I have seen an option
<OerHeks> hmm, our page links to a possible acer solution https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<ioria> Mesp_,   did you try to install the nvidia drivers ?
<OerHeks> ioria, as the nvidia card is not seen, he cannot
<Mesp_> I tried to install the NVidia Drivers 384.95 which gives you MX150 support and afterwards and it said something about not finding MX in the system
<ioria> OerHeks, that's why i asked
<ioria> Mesp_,  dpkg -l grep nvidia  | pastebinit
<ioria> Mesp_,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<OerHeks> is that mx150 a pci card??
<Mesp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nDmVRYmC3F/
<ioria> what a mess
<ioria> Mesp_,  what is ? 18.04 ?
<Mesp_> My best guess is it means Ubuntu 18.04?
<ioria> Mesp_,  cat /etc/issue
<Mesp_> Ubuntu 18.10 \n \l
<OerHeks> all 18.10 drivers
<ioria> Mesp_,  uname -r
<Mesp_> 4.18.0-12-generic
<OerHeks> asume you have used the driver ppa too ..
<ioria> yep
<ioria> Mesp_,  it's a fresh install of 18.10 ?
<Mesp_> I upgraded it from 18.04
<Mesp_> But I have no idea if the card was recognized in 18.04 as I didn't mess with it.
<ioria> Mesp_, why don't you purge all of that ?
<Mesp_> sudo apt purge?
<ioria> Mesp_, wait... yo don't know if 18.04 shows that card ?
<Mesp_> I don't know if it shows the MX150 since I haven't tested it on that.
<Mesp_> I have only tried to access the MX since like yesterday
<Mesp_> I autoremove'd stuff that it didn't need
<deadrom> OerHeks, same without, same when launching from menu
<ioria> Mesp_, sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-390 nvidia-367 nvidia-384
<Mesp_> done
<ioria> Mesp_, sudo apt autoremove
<OerHeks> 410 415
<Mesp_> I can still 410 and 415 from the Terminal but If I try to install from a file it says it can't find the MX card
<ioria> Mesp_,  after autoremove  paste again  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Mesp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Xhg6Rvj4q/
<ioria> Mesp_, sudo apt purge nvidia*
<Mesp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cDy8BTVwHC/
<ioria> Mesp_, sudo apt purge libnvidia*
<Mesp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4Tk2PSQJRN/
<ioria> Mesp_, sudo apt purge libnvidia-compute-390:i386
<Mesp_> alright it's empty
<Mesp_> clear
<Mesp_> oops
<ioria> Mesp_, ls /etc/modprobe.d
<chrismatthews> in sshd_config how do I set minimum password length and lockout timers after x failed attempts.
<ioria> Mesp_, ls /etc/modprobe.d | pastebinit
<thagabe> Does LXD create a btrfs pool?
<Mesp_> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q5sWBVq5mn/
<thagabe> Because I am running it on ext4
<thagabe> but it mentions btrfs on the initial set up of lxd
<ioria> Mesp_, rebbot
<ioria> Mesp_, reboot
<Mesp_> alright
<deadrom> ok, it seems a ppa package here is preventing release-upgrade. which annoys me since upgrade told be it owuld disable these for now
<deadrom> what annoys me more is that it doesnt tell me whcih packages offend
<deadrom> pointers appreciated
<lordcirth_> deadrom, are you still trying to upgrade to 19.04, or 18.04?
<deadrom> lordcirth_, nono, my fault, 16.04 -> 18.04
<Mesp> ioria done
<lordcirth_> deadrom, ok, and what error is it returning?
<ioria> Mesp_, cat /proc/cmdline
<ioria> Mesp_, you canpaste here
<Mesp> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.18.0-12-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash iommu=pt nouveau.blacklist=1 vt.handoff=1
<ioria> Mesp_, why did you blacklist nouveau ?
<deadrom> lordcirth_, "cannot calculate upgrades" (or such, LC_ALL=C borks with do-release-upgrade )
<Mesp> Because when I was trying to install the NVIDIA it said nouveau might be interrupting
<Mesp> But then I didn't remove it
<ioria> Mesp_, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<lordcirth_> deadrom, can you manually disable your ppas?  Are they critical, eg graphics drivers?
<Mesp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HtpMkxwTmr/
<lordcirth_> tbh I usually just reinstall every LTS
<ioria> Mesp_, why  the changes ?
<Mesp> changes?
<seven-eleven> hi
<Mesp> I used grub customizer to add the blacklist so maybe it did that
<seven-eleven> i cant uninstall a package because its systemd service unit fails to stop, how can I force package removal?
<Mesp> otherwise I didn't mess with it if I recall correctly
<lordcirth_> seven-eleven, what package/service?
<ioria> Mesp_, you did... sudo cp grub grub.back
<seven-eleven> lordcirth_, bareos, third party repository
<Mesp> cp: cannot stat 'grub': No such file or directory
<ioria> Mesp_, cd in /etc/default
<Mesp> done
<ioria> Mesp_, sudo cp grub grub.back
<Mesp> yeah done
<seven-eleven> can't uninstall "bareos-director"
<lordcirth_> seven-eleven, 'systemctl stop bareos' doesn't work either?
<ioria> Mesp_, in gub  remove lines 35-38
<lordcirth_> or "bareos-director" or whatever
<ioria> Mesp_, 35-38 of the pastebinit
<seven-eleven> lordcirth_, nope bareos-director stop returns an error, i deleted the service file also
<seven-eleven> or tried replacing it
<lordcirth_> seven-eleven, what error? if you delete it, it won't know how to stop it
<Mesp> and the default thing?
<deadrom> lordcirth_, ton of ppas.. give me a moment..
<ioria> Mesp_, we add it (v) in line 10
<lordcirth_> deadrom, also, if the ppas are for newer versions of stuff, you might not need some of them in 18.04
<ioria> Mesp_, quiet splash i mean
<seven-eleven> lordcirth_, well i copied nginx.service to bareos-director.service, and when I stop it no error occurs, but the removal still raises an error
<seven-eleven> invoke-rc.d: initscript bareos-dir, action "stop" failed.
<lordcirth_> seven-eleven, I doubt stopping nginx is going to help...
<deadrom> lordcirth_, I guess, but how to tell
<Mesp> done
<ioria> Mesp_, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<seven-eleven> lordcirth_, i thought i give it a working systemd unit, I figured nginx.service stop would just return fine
<seven-eleven> but not working either hmm
<lordcirth_> seven-eleven, you could try just killing the process
<seven-eleven> its not running
<ioria> Mesp, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Mesp> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cJQR8qHyv5/
<ioria> Mesp, reboot
<Mesp_> ioria done
<ioria> Mesp, lspci -nnk | pastebinit
<Mesp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GN9VSdqFRm/
<causative> when I try shutdown -r now, I get:  Operation inhibited by "Package Updater" (PID 1271 "packagekitd", user root), reason is "Package Update in Progress".
<causative> is it safe to kill this process?
<deadrom> lordcirth_, disabled most ppas, same result
<lordcirth_> deadrom, only most?
<lordcirth_> causative, probably not a great idea.  Is it using CPU?
<ioria> Mesp_, sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<causative> it's using 1% cpu
<causative> but I've been getting this problem for hours
<Mesp_> ioria done
<ioria> Mesp_, ever worked that card ?
<Mesp_> The MX? I have never used it
<Mesp_> The laptop is like a month old and I just tried to access it yesterday
<causative> perhaps I can kill it and then clean up the aftermath somehow?
<lordcirth_> causative, I would kill it, then run 'apt -f install' to make sure nothing was broken
<Mesp_> clear
<causative> ok thanks I'll try
<thagabe> lordcirth_: Getting back to you about your earlier question about my containers and how they connect to my lan. They are using the default bridge to my nic. My server is using network manager (i believe) enp0s1 i think and the container is using br0 to bridge.
<ioria> Mesp_, ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<lordcirth_> thagabe, then only your router's firewall should be relevant
<Mesp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rrBBwdkz4Z/
<Mesp_> ioria I have to go for a bit, I am leaving freenode on. If you want add my Discord Mephistopheles#3767
<ioria> Mesp_, i'am leaving too, keep asking or come back tomorrow, pls
<deadrom> lordcirth_, no matter what I do, wont go through. disabled all ppas, still no go
<thagabe> lordcirth_: Wouldn't ubuntu's firewall prevent people from trying to access my serveR?
<lordcirth_> thagabe, depends how you configured it, but with the normal bridge, I believe traffic to the container would get sent to the bridge *before* it goes through the firewall.  I could be wrong, though.
<causative> oh lordcirth_ you know what I bet it is, now that I'm running apt-get upgrade, it's prompting me a million times for my password to my encrypted swap partition, maybe packagekitd was stuck there
<seven-eleven> http://dpaste.com/0XDX55D
<lordcirth_> causative, seems likely
<causative> idk how to fix that or if it's worth the effort
<lordcirth_> causative, is your swap not set up correctly?
<causative> probably it's not
<causative> or I wouldn't have this problem
<causative> the swap is working during normal operation though
<lordcirth_> seven-eleven, looks like it's trying to stop it through systemd, failing, then trying to stop it with invoke-rc
<causative> so idk why it only causes a problem here
<lordcirth_> causative, for now, you could perhaps just swap-off
<seven-eleven> lordcirth_, can i not create a fake invoke-rc file that just returns 0 indicating stop worked fine
<lordcirth_> seven-eleven, look for the script in /etc/init.d
<seven-eleven> ok
<seven-eleven> lordcirth_, thanks that worked
<seven-eleven> i simple replaced /etc/init.d/bareos with #!/bin/bash echo 1
<rypervenche> causative: Why not change your swap to be passwordless and get its key from /dev/urandom?
<seven-eleven> now its removed fine :-)
<lordcirth_> seven-eleven, good
<lordcirth_> rypervenche, causative, yes, *if* you don't need hibernate, that is the best way
<causative> I do need hibernate
<rypervenche> Ahhh.
<rypervenche> I came in late to the conversation. Ignore me then :)
<causative> hibernate has been working anyway and the swap appears to be getting filled on system monitor, so I don't know why there's a problem here
<causative> it also doesn't seem to matter what I enter for pw here, I can just hit enter and the upgrade continues without errors
<lordcirth_> That's odd
<causative> well, except this error:  https://pastebin.com/ZQuJ2ued
<causative> which seems more of a warning
<causative> I'm out, thanks for advice
<lordcirth_> perhaps your /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab swap entries are mismatched
<Mesp_> Hello guys, I am back so yeah my problem is that my laptop doesn't seem to recognize my MX150 and instead uses the integrated and I haven't found a fix
<seven-eleven> wow that's bad, first time I noticed an app actually removed something from /etc/, not good :-)
<wasser2flasche> Hey, I want to watch Netflix on Chromium and saw that you need something called widevine for that. Debian offers a .deb package containing this, so can I just install Debian's package on my Ubuntu or is that incompatible?
<wasser2flasche> I have downloaded it manually from Debian's website, can I install it with dpki -i or would that be bad because it is made for Debian and not Ubuntu?
<wasser2flasche> *dpkg -i
<OerHeks> no, just enable DRM on FF and install a codec  https://linuxconfig.org/watch-netflix-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<OerHeks> and google chrome should do this native, without hw rendering
<wasser2flasche> So there is no possibility to make Chromium work with Netflix?
<OerHeks> i have no clue with chromium and widevine
<wasser2flasche> Oh well, I don't like Firefox but better than nothing... Thank you OerHeks
<Galaxor> Hi. In Ubuntu 18.10 (gnome), when I close my laptop lid, it suspends the machine. When I open the lid, it is not locked. How do I change that? I want it locked.
<MrUnagi> is there a way to imag
<MrUnagi> e the current state of ubuntu to fall back onto later if something goes wrong
<Bashing-om> !backup | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MrUnagi> thank you
#ubuntu 2018-12-14
<plujon> VBoxManage guestcontrol $guest stat /bin/sh # hangs for me using 5.2.18_Ubuntur123745 on host and guest additions 5.2.18_KernelUbuntu r123745
<plujon> VBoxManage guestcontrol $guest stat /bin/sh # does not hang when using 5.2.22 direct from Oracle.
<Jerbot> anyone about?
<Jerbot> I added new nvidia drivers to 18.04 and reset.  after resetting the pc, I tried to log in...
<Jerbot> The screen blinks and then goes back to login.
<cognition___> is automatic upgrade of packages turned ON in this configuration:
<cognition___> https://pastebin.com/0SEgvsBj
<Jerbot> upgrade =/= update
<OerHeks> 20auto-upgrades and 50unattended-upgrades are responcible for that
<cognition___> k, I am wondering if packages like, apache2/mariadb/redis will get upgraded
<mutante> cognition___: no, it's downloading the lastest list of packages and even downloads the packages, but it stops short of installing them it looks. seems reasonable if somebody wants to keep control _when_ it happens but automate it partially
<cognition___> OerHeks: theres no 50unattended-upgrades
<OerHeks> hmm maybe part of livepatch, not sure
<cognition___> https://pastebin.com/Jt2XieCK
<cognition___> mutante: TY
<cognition___> OerHeks: It is zenial 16.04.3 LTS
<cognition___> xenial
<OerHeks> so yes, "1" means enabled
<CoreyW> `curl -v fake.url` is routing back to our network router. any ideas how to fix? this happens for any unknown hosts. so when I would normally get "server not found" errors in Chrome/Firefox, I just get our local web server trying to serve the request.
<tomreyn> CoreyW: dont make your resolver respond (incorrectly) with the routers' ip address instead of NX, or switch to a resolver which works correctly.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: i dont know what any of that means, aha. is that something i do on my local machine or at router level?
<CoreyW> i assume my machine bc the windows machines dont have this issue
<tomreyn> CoreyW: it's not a default configuration, so it is something the administrator of your computer, your network or your ISP setup.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: no one has touched the computer except myself, and i just did a normal installation of ubuntu
<CoreyW> `systemd-resolve --status` shows on last line `DNS Domain: ourdomain.com`, so that must be the culprit
<CoreyW> not sure how to fix though
<brandonkal> How can I get git to track symbolic links? It seems to be hit and miss. Thanks.
<tomreyn> CoreyW: "ourdomain.com" sounds like you may have copied and pasted instructions from a tutorial, and missed to replace this by your actuual domain name.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: that was just an example. it actually is our domain there
<CoreyW> sorry for confusion
<CoreyW> resolv.conf also has `search ourdomain.com`
<tomreyn> CoreyW: this search domain is probably sent by your router upon dhcp and inherited by your ubuntu system.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: ah okay. so is it okay to override that on my machine? or should i modify the router setup?
<CoreyW> not sure if dhcp will overwrite my changes or not
<tomreyn> CoreyW: in other words: if you don't like those lookups you should either reconfigure the router not to send it to this or all of your systems or reconfugre your ubuntu system to ignore this information received as part of the dhcp response.
<CoreyW> is reconfiguring my ubuntu simple enough? i dont want to mess with router if possible.
<tomreyn> if it is plain wrong and you manage the network / router then you should 'mess with the router'.
<iosecure> CoreyW: That sounds like a common ISP move where they'll intercept DNS requests for invalid domains and direct them to an ISP landing page, either on the router, or elsewhere.
<CoreyW> okay i will have my boss contact our ISP and see if they can get it sorted out
<CoreyW> iosecure: sounds very likely
<CoreyW> iosecure: in this case though its just sending it back to us, which is weird
<CoreyW> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> CoreyW: you can have the isp change it, thats good, but if this is a company environment you should also configure these values on the router yourself properly, and (beforehand) understand what they do. if you dont want to do it on the router but on the clients, it's a matter of configuring 'supersede domain-name ""' and 'supersede domain-search ""' in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<CoreyW> okay. im not a network guy, but i will look into that. appreciate the information!
<tomreyn> if you dont have a network guy / gal, then either have $boss hire one, teach it yourself (have your $boss have someone teach you) or find an isp which doesn't provide you with such intentionally-misconfigured-for-profit-maximization gear / network configurations.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: dang, my boss just said we cant configure our router because its managed by our ISP
<CoreyW> lol
<fishcooker> how to calc the disk the ubuntu got when we do apt autoremove? https://bpaste.net/show/9ae148c73d0e afaik we only know only disk space needed
<iosecure> CoreyW: If it were me, I'd set up a DHCP and DNS server internally, and bypass the router for those functions.
<iosecure> But that's me.
<tomreyn> CoreyW: so that's a small office / home office setup, not unusual. have the isp fix it and tell them you dont approve their default configurations which cause mistyped domain names and non found domain names to be sent over the (Internet) wire, in what is a non default configuration.
<tomreyn> CoreyW: i'm the same as iosecure there
<tomreyn> fishcooker: it will say once you actually do the autoremove
<CoreyW> iosecure: after talking more, we do have DHCP server setup here.
<iosecure> CoreyW: Is it on that router?
<OerHeks> apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run #might tell?
<tomreyn> brandonkal: try asking in #git if you haven't. this matches my observations: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/954560/how-does-git-handle-symbolic-links
<CoreyW> tomreyn: there is line `option domain-name "ourdomain.com";` that i just commented out to see if it works. restarting dhcp service, but not sure if that resets active leases or not
<CoreyW> iosecure: on that router? all i know is our router is setup to go to our local server, which has dhcp server running
<tomreyn> CoreyW: it won't, since this is initiated by the clients.
<CoreyW> ok. is there way to reset my machine?
<tomreyn> CoreyW: actually, it will reset the leases, most likely, but the clients will have to request new ones to catch up on the new configuration
<tomreyn> new ones /renewal
<tomreyn> which they will do after half the lease time
<brandonkal> Thanks tomreyn
<CoreyW> sorry, not sure what that means
<CoreyW> boss mentioned i could just take a static IP and then it prob won't be issue. but still would be nice to fix while im here
<tomreyn> CoreyW: either wait or reboot the router (temporarily disconnecting all users and their connections) or restart the dhcp clients on all computers, or a combination of these.
<CoreyW> ok thanks
<tomreyn> CoreyW: if you use network-manager (default on ubuntu desktops), you can "systemctl restart network-manager", this shoould also restart the dhcp client or get you a new lease anyways.
<tomreyn> or just use the gui to disconnect from, then reconnect to the network.
<brandonkal> tomreyn, that helps. I also found: `ln -s new-file ./gitignored/file` works with git but `ln -s new-file gitignored/file` only works on the system but not in git
<tomreyn> that's interesting, news to me.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: i did restart network-manager after `systemctl restart dhcpd` and `system restart network` on the server for good measure. didn't seem to help commenting out the "option domain-name" line.
<CoreyW> maybe its something else in our config
<iosecure> Changing that domain name will not affect the function of the router in intercepting DNS queries.
<CoreyW> what should i change then?
<iosecure> The router's configuration, or stand up your own forwarding resolver that refers to an external DNS service that doesn't do that crap.
<iosecure> As long as you're going to that router or your ISP for DNS, this will continue to occur.
<CoreyW> iosecure: so youre saying it is something above our dhcp server and actually a router configuration then?
<CoreyW> because i see DNS information on our DHCP server settings, it has a couple of our IPs and then 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<iosecure> Are any of those "couple of our IPs" the router itself?
<iosecure> And handing an external DNS server, like 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4, directly to clients is a bad idea.
<iosecure> Clients should -always- use internal DNS, or -always- use external DNS.
<CoreyW> "our IPs" may be wrong actually, they look similar to ours, but they are probably just our ISPs ips. but no, one of them is not the router
<tomreyn> so the DHCP server you run is separate from the (potential, and likely existing) DHCP server on the router?
<CoreyW> at least as far as i know its not the same ip
<iosecure> Mixing the two will almost always lead to inconsistent behavior.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: possibly.
<CoreyW> best i do just consult with our ISP then.
<tomreyn> CoreyW: which single system works as a DHCP server for your network is what you need out first. if it's two, kill one.
<tomreyn> * nneed to find out
<tomreyn> you almost never want more than one
<CoreyW> tomreyn: i can view the active leases for our local DHCP server, and it shows my machine there. if that means anything
<tomreyn> CoreyW: you said you (company) run your own DHCP server. whoever stated this should know where it runs. alternatively you could analyze DHCP reponses sent on the network (as a result of DHCP requests), or, simpler, switch off the router for a while (cutting everyone off the network) and see if you can still get a dhcp lease (i.e. an IP address assigned via DHCP) at the time. if that happens, you have a separate (and probably two, one in addition
<tomreyn> to the router, DHCP servers which is a very bad configuration for a small company network).
<tomreyn> cognition___: 16.04.3 is much outdated, 16.04.5 is current.
<tomreyn> (so apparently updates ar eindeed not applied automatically, and even then you'd still need to reboot for kernel patches to be applied)
<tomreyn> Jerbot: you should probably diuscuss what you mean by "I added new nvidia drivers", i.e. how you added those.
<Jerbot> tomreyn I already reformatted.
<TheCowboy> Is the Deja Dup app automatically backing up data to a remote server by default?
<Jerbot> tomreyn What I'm trying to do is verify that my os uses the dedicated gpu when necessary.
<erts> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu and Elementary side by side on different partitions of the same SSD, and I would like to have a different UEFI entry for each of the systems, however both get named "ubuntu" on the UEFI bootloader. I've tried several ways to rename them but no luck. Does anybody know the right way to rename the UEFI label of an Ubuntu based distro? Thanks!!
<Jerbot> tomreyn installing the driver was difficult.  I added the nvidia graphics repository with some ppa command then updated then did apt install nvidia-driver-default and was shown the error E: dependencies required but not met.  The nvidia-415 driver was the dependency, and it also had a dependency.  So, traced the dependencies down installed them all and finally nvidia-driver-default worked....
<TheCowboy> I think I figured it out, looks like the answer is No
<Jerbot> Then I restarted my computer and got the "login loop" issue.  Typing the correct password sends you back to the login screen.
 * Jerbot breathes 
<tomreyn> Jerbot: i have no current first hand experience but i think the proprietary nvidia drivers provide some kind of gui to configure which applications (based on executable name) to run through the dedicated gpu. one of them could be glxinfo.
<Jerbot> tomreyn I'm going to try that.  Ijust don't understand why nvidia's driver-managing gui doesn't allow me to force dedicated.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: i just talked to ISP, they said they have no DHCP servers running or anything special.
<CoreyW> so it must be our server.
<epicmetal> erts: efibootmgr probably
<CoreyW> thats all the help they could offer
<tomreyn> Jerbot: i'm really the wrong person to give advice regarding nvidia, i don't use it - sorry for responding at all. i hope someone else can help.
<Jerbot> tomreyn Chatting about stuff helps, man.  I'd rather talk to someone unknowing than nobody at all.  Thanks for contributing.
<erts> epicmetal: I tried using that to re-create the entry with a different name, but it doesn't work..still looks for an ubuntu directory
<CoreyW> looking over our dhcpd.conf, only place i see "ourdomain.com" is on that one line. so idk where else it would be coming from
<CoreyW> it has "option routers 192.168.2.1" which is our router. but i assume that is normal
<CoreyW> which apparently our server *is* our router though, according to said boss
<mutante> CoreyW: a Linux server can also be a router by flipping one switch basically
<mutante> so that's possible
<CoreyW> makes sense then. so something on our server/router is causing our ubuntu machines connected to it to pass unresolved requests back to itself
<CoreyW> resolution is set to Hosts file > DNS > Local hostname. might that be the issue?
<CoreyW> oh shoot, nvm. i see Search domains now.
<mutante> CoreyW: is there "search" in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<mutante> what is the issue again? i did not follow this from the start
<CoreyW> yes there is
<CoreyW> issue was our ubuntu machines, going to `fake.url` in browser/curl results in request made to our server/router
<CoreyW> instead of 'server not found' error
<mutante> CoreyW: the second part to that is /etc/nsswitch.conf it decides where names are looked up, can be "files" /etc/hosts/ or "dns"  or both
<CoreyW> resolve.conf has a `search ourdomain.com` line, and it says `Generated by NetworkManager` at top
<mutante> CoreyW: when you say "request", do you mean the DNS lookup ?
<mutante> i mean it first has to try before it knows that it is "not found"
<mutante> and probably you have your DNS server set as your router
<mutante> for caching
<CoreyW> yes sounds right. i just mean though if i make an http request to a nonexistant domain, it ends up back at our router IP
<mutante> or do you mean sometihng else, like a captive portal
<mutante> where you get an actual HTML page that is on the router
<CoreyW> yeah
<tomreyn> CoreyW: if you want to check whether you have multiple DHCP servers on your LAN and using nmap is an option and you have it installed already, you can run this and see if you receive more than one response (i.e. if it says something other than "Response 1 of 1" you have a rogue DHCP server and need to fix this first):  sudo nmap --script broadcast-dhcp-discover -e eth0
<mutante> oh yea, i think this brings us back to "open a ticket with the ISP"
<mutante> yea, i wanted to say that too. see here  http://ask.xmodulo.com/monitor-dhcp-traffic-command-line-linux.html
<mutante> how to check for DHCP traffic , where it really comes from
<CoreyW> mutante: i just called them and they made it sound like they had no control over anything like that
<mutante> CoreyW: ask them how _you_ can get access to it then. everything needs some admin, heh
<mutante> since the boss claimed they manage it
<tomreyn> CoreyW: oops, had a typo there, here's the right commands: MAINIF=$(ip -o route list default | cut -d' ' -f5); echo "Main interface: $MAINIF"; sudo nmap --script broadcast-dhcp-discover -e $MAINIF
<CoreyW> mutante: he said they manage the router, but they said all the router was doing is passing to our server. idk. this stuff is over my head mostly.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: ok i'll try that.... after editing resolv.conf, it is overwritten by networkmanager and adds the search domain back in
<mutante> CoreyW: ok, try to run the "sniffing" tool (tcpdump) to find out if they are saying the truth or not
<CoreyW> how is that happening?
<cryptodan_mobile> One should ask permission before running tools like nmap or tcpdump
<omry> What could be adding things to the path of a non login bash shell except ~/.bashrc and /etc/bash.bashrc?
<tomreyn> CoreyW: not to insult you, maybe you should question why you are tasked with network management stuff if your boss seem to know well about it and you don't.
<mutante> CoreyW: i dont think it's the search domain, unless you get "fake.url.yourdomain.com" in the browser
<forgotmynick> i'm trying to install ubuntu server 18.04.1 and i'm on the screen that shows which interface i want to use as the default. if i switch to another tty how can i get the interfaces/ip addresses? ifconfig doesn't work
<CoreyW> mutante: okay. no the url remains fake.url in browser.
<mutante> forgotmynick: "ip" replaced "ifconfig"
<CoreyW> tomreyn: youre right, hes just not concerned as i am
<mutante> forgotmynick: try "ip a s"
<CoreyW> tomreyn: nmap shows "Nmap done: 0 IP addresses (O hosts up)
<forgotmynick> thank you
<CoreyW> it showed on IP offered
<CoreyW> what tcpdump command do i run?
<mutante> CoreyW: it was in the link above
<mutante> in method 1
<cryptodan_mobile> CoreyW: I would ask permission prior to running tools like nmap or tcpdump
<tomreyn> CoreyW: is there no output about "broadcast-dhcp-discover" from nmap?
<CoreyW> tomreyn: yes it showed a few lines. what line has meaning?
<tomreyn> cryptodan_mobile: you havbe a point, but this very command i provided only does what a dhcp client does, send a broadcast request and see whats returned.
<epicmetal> erts: maybe just copy the EFI app to the default path
<epicmetal> erts: EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI
<CoreyW> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/5JsW8wQA
<tomreyn> CoreyW: quopting myself: if it says something other than "Response 1 of 1" you have a rogue DHCP server and need to fix this first
<epicmetal> erts: where "EFI\" is a directory in the root of your ESP
<tomreyn> CoreyW: oh you run an older nmap than myself, it doesn't say it in this version, but you seem to only have this one dhcp server there.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: okay cool
<CoreyW> so if search domain isnt the issue, i wonder what would be
<tomreyn> CoreyW: so no rogue dhcp servers. line 12 lists the resolvers (Domain Name Servers) returened by your DHCP server. i don't think the google ones (#3 and #4) would return those fake responses., so it's probably either #1 or #2
<CoreyW> tomreyn: those look like our ISPs IP addresses. but they claim to not be doing it.
<cryptodan_mobile> CoreyW: you maybe appending your domain to URLs maybe
<CoreyW> so basically its not even trying googles dns youre saying?
<CoreyW> cryptodan_mobile: huh?
<CoreyW> will the tcpdump be useful or was that just to check for double dhcp server?
<cryptodan_mobile> CoreyW: https://askubuntu.com/a/473932
<CoreyW> cryptodan_mobile: on no, i dont have that line in there
<tomreyn> CoreyW: your computers will use the resolvers provided in the order they are provided, so usually the first of them and only failover to the next if the first one fails to respond entirely.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: i see. so you think that the first DNS server can't find the URL, and responds by sending back our IP?
<tomreyn> CoreyW: i think it's likely that the first DNS server can't find the host name you asked for ("fake.url"), then your client asks it about fake.url.$YOURDOMAIN instead and the first resolver either correctly or incorrectly responds with your routers WAN ip address.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: hmm.. lookin in nsswitch.conf i see `hosts: files dns myhostname`
<CoreyW> literally `myhostname`
<CoreyW> and the hosts file has several entries for the local and public IP of our router/server
<tomreyn> CoreyW: you want to configure your DHCP server to send the dns domain-name
<tomreyn> CoreyW: you want to configure your DHCP server NOT to send the dns domain-name
<tomreyn> ^ this
<tomreyn> or maybe you want it to send a diferent domain name, one which you manage for internal DNS lookups only. but then you wouldn't know how and explaining this now takes more time than i'm willing to spend.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: haha i know, and youve been super patient.
<tomreyn> so the easier option is to not have it send the domain name
<CoreyW> where do i set that option?
<tomreyn> on the dhcp server
<CoreyW> right but how?
<tomreyn> the *much* less manageable option is to se all clients to supersede the domain-name option by the empty string
<pi0> is there a web browser anitivirus
<pi0> for website protection
<tomreyn> CoreyW: which dhcp server do you run there?
<mutante> pi0: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NoScript
<tomreyn> CoreyW: do you want to fix this just for yourself or for the entire organization?
<CoreyW> ISC DHCPd version 4.2.5
<CoreyW> entire org would be great
<tomreyn> CoreyW: do folks at work usually enter things like "www" in their web browsers and expect to end up on your website?
<CoreyW> tomreyn: just www by itself? no
<tomreyn> or "ftp" to end up on your ftp server or similar
<CoreyW> no
<pi0> thank you
<pi0> installing it now
<pi0> how do i tweak my laptop monitor to set the settings higher
<pi0> not enough to squint lol but just to have the apps navigatable
<tomreyn> CoreyW: ok, then check your dhcp server's configuration files (main configuration file and zone files) for "option domain-name"
<CoreyW> tomreyn: yes, its set to "emrl.com"
<tomreyn> CoreyW: so comment it out or set it to the empty string, then reload the dhcp server. then clear your local dns cache and try fake.url again
<CoreyW> tomreyn: i did that earlier with no luck. can try again though to make sure all is reset
<mutante> pi0: for me it's System -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Displays but it depends what desktop environment you are using
<CoreyW> tomreyn: restart dhcp server with `systemctl restart dhcpd` should do it yes?
<tomreyn> CoreyW: be sure to know how to revert this configuration change, since this can have side effects on how your collecgues need to / expect to be able to work. as indicated above ("short names to access your website, ftp server etc. weill no longer work, people and systems need to always use the fully qualified domain name to access resources hosted on your WAN IP address).
<tomreyn> CoreyW: yes, this should do it if this is a system using systemd
<CoreyW> thats fine. we dont do anyting like that hear... and by local DNS cache, do you mean at my local ubuntu machine level? or browser level? DHCP server level?
<CoreyW> do i need to renew lease?
<tomreyn> on your client you need to: systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<tomreyn> clent = your local ubuntu machine
<tomreyn> ...that's if it uses systemd-resolved
<CoreyW> its standard 18.04 ubuntu so i assume
<tomreyn> yes it does then
<CoreyW> hey it worked this time! last time I just hadnt cleared the dns cache
<tomreyn> ok, problem solved. it's indeed not your ISPs fault, just your org's
<CoreyW> perfect! i don't know who set that before or why but i'm glad its gone now
<Geo> Is there a super simple GUI analog to 'notepad' in ubuntu?
<Geo> something that pops open in 1 second, just to scrawl a note real quick?
<CoreyW> tomreyn: thanks very much for sticking with me. appreciate it.
<CoreyW> and others as well!
<mutante> Geo: try "pluma"
<Bashing-om> Geo: There is namo for quickies .
<sam_wong> I have trouble using the RPM command on Ubuntu 18.04.  Is the command only suitable for Redhat?
<mutante> Geo: also "atom" is cool but that's much more powerful
<Kumool> mutante: did you seriously just suggest atom as a simple "notepad" clone?
<mutante> sam_wong: yes, rpm is for redhat only, the r is for redhat
<mutante> sam_wong: well and anything based on redhat, like centos, fedora, mandrake..
<Geo> Bashing-om: is that namo or nano?
<sam_wong> mutante: ok, thanks
<tomreyn> CoreyW: for the general approach in an organization environment: it's common to have the company LAN's DHCP server return your company LAN's resolvers as DNS servers to DHCP clients, as well as a domain-name or domain-search option value of "emrl.corp" (or similar), which can't be resolved on the internet's and ISP's resolvers. then you have your own LAN-only DNS server at the location the DHCP server points your clients to, which manages the
<tomreyn> "emrl.corp" zone, and allows you to point anyone on your office LAN requesting resources such as "mailserver" to "mailserver.emrl.corp", and that to your actual LAN mailserver.
<Geo> sam_wong: apt is the command you're looking for on ubuntu
<mutante> sam_wong: there is a package called "alien" to convert rpm to deb but first try other solutions
<Bashing-om> Geo: Sorry ,, typo . nano .
<sam_wong> mutante: ok
<Kumool> Geo: leafpad is by far the simplest text editor/notepad looking clone
<Geo> Bashing-om: no worries, wasn't sure if that was some new fork or something :P
<CoreyW> tomreyn: i see. still, never seeing a "server not found" message for anything is weird isn't it?
<Geo> ok, thanks all. I'll take a look at thiese
<mutante> sam_wong: apt-get install <package>  is the oldschool way on Debian-based distributions. Ubuntu is one of them. The more modern one is  apt or aptitude
<tomreyn> CoreyW: it should happen now, does it not?
<Kumool> nano is not GUI Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Geo: :) .. yeah never can tell .. thinks progress so quickly.
<mutante> sam_wong: or if you have a local file,  dpkg -i package.deb
<CoreyW> tomreyn: it does. but you were saying some orgs can type "mailserver" as shortcut, but if "mailserver" does not exist, shouldn't they still see a "server not found" page?
<CoreyW> or would they expect to see their orgs page?
<Bashing-om> Kumool: I do stand corrected .
<sam_wong> mutante: I have to download another file with a "deb" ending, right?
<mutante> sam_wong: the best optioon is you use the "apt" commands to do both for you, download AND install
<mutante> sam_wong: only if that is not possible, go to option b to download a .deb manually
<tomreyn> CoreyW: depends. some companies have internal-only resources, just as a local file sharing server which is to be only available form your lan. and then you don'T want to make everyone type "files.mydomain.com" in their web browsers (or whatever client application) every time they want to access it, but just "files". that's what the 'dns-search' and 'dns-domain' option are usually used for.
<CoreyW> tomreyn: right i get that. but with that setup, what if someone typed "filse" (wrong spelling), what would happen?
<sam_wong> mutante: the first option seems easier
<mutante> sam_wong: what are you looking for specifically?  you can search with apt-cache search or look on https://packages.ubuntu.com/   then all you need to know is the package name itself, not an URL
<Kumool> Bashing-om: I think your full stops are not stopping well      .
<sam_wong> mutante: I am looking for Arduino IDE
<tomreyn> CoreyW: first, clients will make a dns lookup against "filse.", which won't exist (resolver returns "NX domain"), then against "filse.emrl.corp." which your local DNS server will then repond to with what you configured it to respond to, if anything (if nothing is configued it will also respond with "NX domain" and the client software will return a DNS error)
<mutante> sam_wong: "arduino - AVR development board IDE and built-in libraries
<mutante> sam_wong: so that means try "apt-install arduino" and that should do it all
<CoreyW> okay so i could have left the domain setting and configured something else to respond better basically?
<CoreyW> im fine with the empty domain setting, but just for sake of understanding
<mutante> sam_wong: sorry, either "apt-get install arduino" or "apt install arduino" , my bad
<CoreyW> i gotta take off now anyways though. thanks again.
<sam_wong> mutante: I am trying "sudo apt-get install arduino" and it seems to work fine
<mutante> sam_wong: cool, looks good
<tomreyn> CoreyW: if you would like to drive your company's network to this next level you really should have your boss send you to training though.
<sam_wong> mutante: the program has been successfully installed. thanks a lot
<mutante> sam_wong: you're welcome. i recommend you to always use apt-get instead of downloading manual software unless there really is none
<mutante> sam_wong: that way it will stay more stable and should have no issues with dependencies
<tomreyn> CoreyW: the way things were was not a good configuration, it effrectively leaked your employees DNS requests for non existing hostnames to the ISP, which is not needed and should not happen. as a company, you should always run a local DNS server for all requests from your employees (something you do not do, yet).
<sam_wong> mutante: yes, you are very much helpful
<CoreyW> tomreyn: yeah that would be cool.
<CoreyW> or at least hire someone who knows what theyre doing more so
<doge-doge> anyone here run a multihead display and use the nvidia driver? i'm having some issues apparently that xorg doesn't like...
<fishcooker> noted OerHeks + tomreyn
<jmazaredo> having issue when installing ubuntu server on hardware raid  Intel® C246 controller. When it reaches the partition/disk stage it show 2 disk instead of hardware raid 1 then if i continue
<jmazaredo> ubuntu 18.10 server
<guiverc_d> jmazaredo, i have no idea, but I'd assume it was your intelc246 setup (in error), whenever I've used hardware-raid the OS only sees single-disk (without play to get past raid for smartctl diags purposes etc)
<jmazaredo> I tried using other distro like centos7 only shows 1 disk
<jmazaredo> actually i removed the centos7 to install ubuntu
<jmazaredo> i will test the ubuntu desktop to see if same issue occurs
<jmazaredo> curtain command install preparing for installation configuring storage running 'curtain block-meta custom' curtain command block-meta removing previous storage devices
<guiverc_d> jmazaredo, you could ask on #ubuntu-server ; I recall there are multiple images of server, some/one I believe have less hardware-modules (drivers) on it but I don't recall details..
<jmazaredo> ok im trying now the old iso anyway thanks!
<jmazaredo> guiverc_d, i tried 16.04 and works just fine :D
<BrickedInTheHead> Hey. Is there any point trying to upgrade lte release
<lotuspsychje> BrickedInTheHead: wich is your current release?
<BrickedInTheHead> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | BrickedInTheHead
<ubottu> BrickedInTheHead: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<lotuspsychje> BrickedInTheHead: you can choose yourself what to do, stay on 16.04 or move to 18.04
<lotuspsychje> BrickedInTheHead: is that what you were hoping to hear?
<BrickedInTheHead> Yes. Next trying for bluetooth audio
<lotuspsychje> !details | BrickedInTheHead if you need more help
<ubottu> BrickedInTheHead if you need more help: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Schnabeltierchen> Dieser Kanal wurde in einen privaten Kanal umgewandelt.
<lotuspsychje> !de | Schnabeltierchen
<ubottu> Schnabeltierchen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Schnabeltierchen> sorry lotus, it was an automated message from my irc-relay...
<sentiment> hello
<sentiment> So I finally reinstalled 18.04 using a new image
<sentiment> everything looks good except the mp3s
<sentiment> stil can't get it to work
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: whats wrong
<sentiment> I have installed restricted extras and gstreamer stuff too
<sentiment> neither banshee nor rhythmbox play mp3
<sentiment> both raise an error
<sentiment> I am freakin at my wits end with this
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: did you try vlc or smplayer?
<sentiment> it's a new installation and still doesn't work
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: vlc worked in the previous installation
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: wich error do you get?
<sentiment> this is the exact same problem that happened in the prev installation
<sentiment> vlc works, others don
<sentiment> t
<sentiment> GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 12:18:44.455: gst_object_unref: assertion 'object != NULL' failed
<sentiment> I reinstalled 18.04 into the root directory
<sentiment> but did't touch the /home directory
<sentiment> so I suppose I did the right thing
<sentiment> yet, this kind of crap makes me doubt that
<sentiment> GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 12:18:44.111: gst_bin_add: assertion 'GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: if you reinstall ontop of your /home you also keep all the previous configs
<sentiment> I know, but what kind of 'personal' config can mess up such a basic functionality?
<sentiment> is there no separation of concern in this OS?
<sentiment> I formatted the root partition, and that is what should matter as far playing mp3 is concerned, because it's a system function
<sentiment> what do you think I can do to make it work besides booting into Windows as I have done in the last two weeks?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: to test this, you could try booting a liveusb and see if you can play mp3 by default to compare with your current install
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: is your system up to date also?
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: how can I install coreelements?
<sentiment> it seems to be related
<sentiment> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/gstreamer-broken.12158/
<sentiment> it's almost fuckin 2019 and this distro still got issues with mp3
<sentiment> And no, /home should not be related to such things at all... for gods sake
<sentiment> I'm sorry but I have been struggling with this for almost 2 weeks now
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: please stop complaining, you cant generalize such statements, you can only ask for your own system
<TheMesquito> MP3 is proprietary I thought?
<sentiment> tried various crap since the last botched upgrade and wasted freakin time over that
<sentiment> until it was suggested here that I should reinstall the whole thing
<lotuspsychje> !language | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sentiment> so I did that and most of issues went away except this one so far
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: uname -a please?
<sentiment> TheMesquito: As far as reality is concerned, ogg is more 'properietary'
<sentiment> Linux Ubuntu-Desktop 4.15.0-29-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 17 15:39:52 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: so...you come here and complain with an outdated system..
<sentiment> what? mp3 needs updated software? are you serious?
<sentiment> Windows 98 played it out of the box for gods sake
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: in the future please only seek for help with a fully updated system
<sentiment> even previous versions of Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: if you feel to discuss it more join #ubuntu-discuss ok
<TheMesquito> Why don't you just pruge gstreamer to remove any messed up cfg files and reinstall it?
<TheMesquito> I've had success with doing that when various libs break
<sentiment> messed up config files? I reinstalled, formatted /
<groug> cpaelzer, Hi ! Is there a chance to see a QEMU 2.11.2 update for 18.04 LTS at some point ?
<sentiment> so I fixed it finally
<sentiment>     rm -r ~/.cache/gstreamer-1.0
<sentiment> you were right
<lotuspsychje> !info qemu bionic
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.9 (bionic), package size 204 kB, installed size 687 kB
<sentiment> but I doubt that I was wrong
<lotuspsychje> groug: if you like a newer version test, try a higher ubuntu version or look into !backports or snaps
<sentiment> what was the discussion channel?
<lotuspsychje> groug: we dont reccomend mixing package versions on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<groug> lotuspsychje, it isn't a newer version actually, it is the latest stable release of QEMU 2.11.x... It doesn't bring new features, just bug fixes. I'd like to know if there's a chance to provide those fixes to LTS users
<lotuspsychje> !latest | groug
<ubottu> groug: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> groug: when security flaws are found in package versions, updates will handle those
<ducasse> !sru | groug
<ubottu> groug: Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<lotuspsychje> groug: for example, ubuntu 18.10 uses Version 1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu8.2
<groug> lotuspsychje, I'm talking about LTS... not about interim releases
<groug> lotuspsychje, the fixes I'm interested in affect Live Migration of VMs between 16.04.x and 18.04.x, which is an important feature for our (IBM) customers. I'll follow the SRU procedure and see how it goes. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> groug: see also snap find qemu
<thagabe> Guys!
<thagabe> Anyone know how to route traffic from ports into my lxd container?
<Amok_Huginnsson> how to get pip for python.36 working on 19.04?
<Amok_Huginnsson> python3.6
<Ben64> 19.04 isn't close to out yet
<Amok_Huginnsson> Ben64: well, I have it installed on my computer
<Ben64> ok, but it is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release, which is in April
<Amok_Huginnsson> Ben64: thank you!
<thagabe> Anyone know if this ticket does what im trying: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/4512
<Mrokii> Hello. Is it possible to show a DVD-movie via some video player (vlc for example) on a TV using a hdmi-cable? Are there any things I should consider or would that work out of the box?
<Mrokii> I mean, playing the DVD on Ubuntu and showing the signal on a connected TV, if that wasn't clear.
<thagabe> What id like is to create a lxd container that is restricted to 2 core 8GB of ram. I will have a steam game running as a server. Now this game need inbound traffic to be open at ports 7777,7778,27015, 27017 and TCP via 27020. For the life of me i cannot figure out how to get the firewall open at all. I have tried disabling the ufw on both the host
<thagabe> and the container to no avail. When I finally gave up and ran the server on the host boom everything worked out of the box. This mean either 1) the filesystem in lxd is creating issues or 2) Firewall is not allowing the direction of incoming traffic through the nat btw host<->container
<guiverc> Mrokii, for info on playing dvds - https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html.en   i haven't tried it in ages, but I've connected fine via hdmi to tv
<Mrokii> guiverc: Playing DVDs works fine, that's not the problem. I was just wondering about getting the signal to the TV.
<guiverc> I've connected to tv with no problems, and with problems (some where the edges aren't shown, the tv overscans I think it's called) - on some tv's it's perfect, other tv's have provided me hassle (where the tv seems to have trouble with any computer/os so it's tv & not Ubuntu in my experience)
<Mrokii> guiverc: Okay, thanks, so I guess I have to give it a try.
<Mrokii> guiverc: Just in general, do you know if signals are transferred automatically to a connected TV or is there usually some option I have to tweak, like redirecting the signal or something?
<guiverc> no sorry I can't help there Mrokii - i have no idea how it works, just talking from my experiences..
<Mrokii> okay, thanks.
<Mrokii> I'll try and see what I can achieve.
<ddoobb> Is it possible to access the files on an Ubuntu PC if I have forgotten the password?
<Mrokii> ddoobb: As long as the files aren't encrypted, there should be no problem.
<ddoobb> Mrokii how can I do this? I am seeing some tutorials that do it with "recovery mode" prompt.
<TheWild> hello
<Mrokii> ddoobb: As long as the files aren't encrypted they are accessible at least as a superuser (using sudo for example). I have never had that problem, so I'm not sure if there's a specific way to reset the password.
<ddoobb> I don't need to reset the password, just copy them to an external drive
<Mrokii> ddoobb: The easiest way to me seems to be to boot from another medium, then use "sudo" from the terminal to become superuser and then to use "cp" to copy the files from one drive to another.
<ddoobb> Thanks I'm going to try this Mrokii
<Mrokii> ddevault: You're welcome. Hope it helps.
<TheWild> "Don't reinvent the wheel", but I can't just find a simple way to mirror a part of ubuntu repository without it relying too much on sources configuration of my PC or requiring httpd or ftpd. Say I want gedit, latest version for amd64 (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gedit/gedit_3.30.2-1_amd64.deb) along with all its dependendies. Then let apt take packages from there. Does apt support filesystem paths or file:// at all?
<TheWild> I think I'll end up writing something myself.
<afx_> geirha, are you here?
<sentiment> hey anyone knows of a dlna server that can push content to the receiver?
<sentiment> i.e the the player becomes the server
<sentiment> in Windows WMP could do this using PlayTo
<geirha> afx_: yes-ish
<thagabe> I've given up on lxd to do what i wanted it to do
<thagabe> Anyone know how to route incoming traffic from internet (0.0.0.0) -> (localhost:port) -> (kvm:port)
<lotuspsychje> thagabe: perhaps a question more for ##networking ?
<afx_> geirha, sorry to interrupt! I am going to add my user to the input group but I am wondering if this is a secure approach to resolve the permission issues I have with python-evdev and /dev/input/xxx
<thagabe> lotuspsychje I'll give that a shot! Thanks
<geirha> afx_: well, the user will get access to all the input devices
<afx_> geirha, can I give access to a specific /dev/input somehow ? Are there any keylogging concerns to think about?
<geirha> if you don't trust the user, it may be better to force the user to use sudo instead
<geirha> e.g. In sudoers you can specify that user X are allowed to run (only) your python-script as the group input
<geirha> and the user would then execute your script with   sudo -g input yourpythonscript
<afx_> I am the only user and I am a sudoer , so in case someone steals my password it doesnt really matter what group I am in right ?
<EriC^^> afx_: maybe you could use an ACL or something on the specific /dev/input?
<afx_> EriC^^, let me read about ACL
<EriC^^> if you have sudo and someone gets your password then he can do whatever he wants
<afx_> EriC^^, exactly! But what about a malicious keylogging program for example that is run under my user account?
<EriC^^> afx_: sure that could be done
<EriC^^> there's actually a keylogger in the repos i believe
<BrickedInTheHead> did I Ident proper?
<EriC^^> BrickedInTheHead: if you were able to join, then yeah
<afx_> EriC^^, :O ! I didn't know that is a ready made solution for this :)
<BrickedInTheHead> some idiot made password of 10x same digit and fat fingered one in the middle. Anyway Ill be bothering you here setting up this new environment
<afx_> EriC^^, So atm without my user account being part of input group, can a keylogging program get my keyboard input ?
<EriC^^> afx_: i'd think so, but anyways they could always add your user to the input group
<afx_> EriC^^, let's say you don't have my passwrd ,and somehow you managed to install a keylogger .. By having the account out of the input group will the keylogger get my input ?
<afx_> I am trying to understand why a user account gets restricted from accessing /dev/input/ and this is the only thing that comes to mind
<EriC^^> i have no idea, i'd think so, as i dont have my user in the input group but 'xev' shows key strokes
<EriC^^> ah but xev only shows the strokes if it's selected as the terminal
<EriC^^> afx_: try it and see i guess, try installing the keylogger, you'll know at least if it's easily possible, or possibly just harder to do
<EriC^^> !info logkeys | afx_
<ubottu> afx_: Package logkeys does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> !info logkeys xenial | afx_
<ubottu> afx_: logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (xenial), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<afx_> I see, so its not in bionic
<EriC^^> yeah seems so
<afx_> xev as the terminal shows strokes , but I guess you can have a software emulating a terminal
<afx_> so it can forward any input you do
<EriC^^> afx_: yeah but xev is taking the input you're giving it i think so maybe it's different like that
<EriC^^> let me try installing logkeys i'm on xenial
<afx_> ok
<EriC^^> afx_: it works, even though i'm not in the input user group
<EriC^^> i guess since it uses sudo it can access /dev/input anyways no need for group chananigans
<EriC^^> it does mention in the man page that it uses /dev/input to get the key logs
<afx_> EriC^^,logkeys needs sudo ?
<zprd> hi all, trouble with skype 8.34.0.78, my mic does not seem to work, it looks ok on gnome device settings though, any tips?
<EriC^^> afx_: yes, it asks for sudo
<afx_> EriC^^, this makes sense, as with sudo I can run the python script in question
<afx_> I would like to use this but stay on the safe side too ..
<EriC^^> use what? i wasnt following earlier
<afx_>  EriC^^ yes sorry . This is what I am trying to use https://gist.github.com/t184256/f4994037a2a204774ef3b9a2b38736dc
<afx_> it uses evdev which needs access to /dev/input
<afx_> EriC^^, also found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1057120/is-adding-a-user-to-input-group-secure if that helps in any way
<EriC^^> afx_: if they dont have your password i think you'd be good
<EriC^^> just add to sudoers to run the python script only and set the script non writable and in a dir it cant be deleted and recreated in
<afx_> EriC^^, the SE answer suggests removing the w/r access from users not in the group (???)
<BrickedInTheHead> Hey. (asked in #quassel, anyone know where to get not so glitched one). And bit laggy with nvidia 560ti switching tabs. Just went with default drivers, but dont think messing with nvidia is worth it. How about disabling some of the 3d effects?
<afx_> EriC^^, can you give me any instructions for this please ?
<TheWild> I want to install postgres server but *not* start the service right now. Is there a way or just use Docker (new toy in office ;))?
<TheWild> TEST
<TheWild> (oh, Thunderbird screwed up)
<EriC^^> afx_: put the script in like /opt/pythonscript.py and chown root:  then chmod 770
<EriC^^> afx_: and in sudoers add the line <your user> ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD: /opt/pythonscript.py
<EriC^^> afx_: then run the script as "sudo /opt/pythonscript.py" via some startup file or something i guess
<afx_> EriC^^,thank you !
<afx_> Will try that out and let you know
<EriC^^> afx_: no problem, ok
<geirha> make sure you use ''sudo visudo'' to edit /etc/sudoers. Don't edit it directly
<pagios> Hello community, is it possible to encrypt my /home on ubuntu 18.04, i dont need full disk encryption only /home, which has all my files, what software can i use for this? and i need to decrypt upon boot as /home will be read upon successfull login
<BrickedInTheHead> with TMP chip you should be able to get reasonable security without any upkeep. Likely requires uefi boot
<BrickedInTheHead> tpm
<EriC^^> pagios: ubuntu has a built in home encryption that uses ecryptfs
<EriC^^> pagios: sudo adduser <your user> --encrypt-home creates it, it'll wrap the passphrase (be sure to write it down somewhere) using your login password, so once you log in it'll automatically decrypt it for you, obviously use a good login password as well
<iosecure> BrickedInTheHead: The level of configuration and mucking around required to get a TPM working under Linux makes it not a great recommendation for someone that has to ask how to encrypt stuff in an IRC channel.
<EriC^^> pagios: create another temp user, move your files there, then delete and recreate your old user using adduser and move the stuff back after logging into the account
<iosecure> pagios: So you know, only encrypting /home gives very little -real- security. It leaves innumerable places for remnant data to exist: temporary files, swap space, etc.
<pagios> one second
<pagios> how come its not secure if i use home encryption?
<iosecure> I just said that.
<pagios> unless the attacker guesses the pass
<pagios> swap will die on system shutdown
<BrickedInTheHead> is there a suite to full drive(s) crypt that doesnt break everything?
<pagios> temp files too
<iosecure> No, it won't.
<EriC^^> well, temp files get erased upon next booting, not while shutting down
<iosecure> On boot, yes, but not on shutdown.
<pagios> but temp files are on /home no?
<EriC^^> in theory if the attacker has access to the pc, he could easily get the password next time you log in
<iosecure> pagios: No.
<BrickedInTheHead> on drives ssd/hdd the data just gets de-adressed instead of format
<pagios> he can boot using resuce disk, reset the user pass no?
<iosecure> There's also the reality that remnant data does not get removed upon deletion. Only unlinked.
<pagios> and login as decrupted
<iosecure> pagios: You are strongly advised to use LUKS or something similar to encrypt the entire system.
<EriC^^> pagios: even if he resets the password, it wont decrypt it, the actual literal login you used will only work, cause it was used with the passphrase to encrypt it
<pagios> but my system is already running i dont want to format
<iosecure> pagios: Do you want the security that encryption provides or not?
<pagios> yea
<BrickedInTheHead> LUKS. I'll type that down, hope it can do chip + pass crypt
<pagios> i see EriC^^
<iosecure> pagios: Then you'll need a rebuild.
<pagios> his only option is to bruteforce then
<iosecure> Because /home-only encryption is basically crap.
<EriC^^> pagios: i think it depends what you're worried of, if the laptop getting stolen is an issue, then i think home encryption would be enough
<EriC^^> pagios: if you're worried of meddling then LUKS would be better
<iosecure> pagios: If someone's going to steal the system with the intent of stealing data, digging through remnant data on the disk is task #1.
<iosecure> If they don't care about data, they won't even notice its encrypted.
<pagios> i am gonna put a desktop in a shared environment
<pagios> and worried about someone stealing the hardisks
<iosecure> pagios: Then you need to encrypt the entire disk, not just /home. Easiest way to do it is to create a LUKS container on the disk, use that as an LVM physical volume, and create your LVs inside that. That way you only need to unlock one disk, instead of every filesystem.
<BrickedInTheHead> Too lazy to rm old assets under NDA so locked for just that.  also hackmaster, typing that 24 digit passkey
<pagios> i dont have lvm
<iosecure> pagios: You can configure it when you rebuild the system. Yes, you need to rebuild the system.
<EriC^^> pagios: ubuntu will do everything for you, just reinstall using 'encrypt disk with LUKS + LVM'
<iosecure> ^
<EriC^^> pagios: then copy your data back and set things up again
<pagios> trying to avoid a reinstall here
<iosecure> pagios: Too bad. I thought I made that clear.
<pagios> so a reinstall is needed
<iosecure> 07:52 <iosecure> pagios: Then you'll need a rebuild.
<iosecure> Yes.
<BrickedInTheHead> just got things running "smooth". might as well upgrade to newer LTS while at it then
<EriC^^> well not necessarily, it'd just be more difficult to set it up manually, not so much i image though
<EriC^^> pagios: you dont need a reinstall, you can convert it to LUKS but you'd have to do the legwork yourself and not rely on the installer
<iosecure> EriC^^: Migrating the entire system to new filesystems and hoping that the initramfs and bootloader don't vomit on you later?
<iosecure> No thank you.
<EriC^^> iosecure: um, he can edit the UUID and everything and update-initramfs etc
<BrickedInTheHead> UEFI hehe
<iosecure> EriC^^: It is NOT that simple. Sorry.
<EriC^^> yes it is
<iosecure> I've done that kind of conversation. It sucked.
<iosecure> No, it isn't.
<EriC^^> how did it suck?
<iosecure> initramfs refused to recognize the LUKS container, just sat there screaming about how it couldn't find the root volume.
<iosecure> No amount of triple-checking configs and rebuilding the initramfs would change its mind.
<pagios> i will buy a new hardisk , install on it the OS and then add those hardsisk to the lvm
<EriC^^> well you missed the initramfs parts of the conversion i'd guess
<iosecure> EriC^^: You missed the "triple-checking configs and rebuilding the initramfs" part of what I said, I'd guess.
<pagios> i will install a fresh new OS on a new hardisk and add those disks at a later stage, wjats wrong with that
<iosecure> EriC^^: So apparently neither sarcasm nor reading comprehension are your forte.
<EriC^^> iosecure: it's a computer, if everything is right it'll work, if not it wont, so yeah you missed something
<EriC^^> iosecure: no need to get nasty, i did understand what you said, i just dont agree
<pagios> so?
<iosecure> pagios: Honestly, the easiest thing you could do is rebuild the system on a new disk, with LUKS/LVM in place from the installer. Copy /home to the new system.
<EriC^^> anyways this is all going offtopic very quickly, so let's just stop shall we
<pagios> iosecure, ok
<iosecure> EriC^^: Nice walk-back. If you're going to pull out condescending crap like "well you missed the initramfs parts of the conversion i'd guess," don't be surprised when someone comes back in kind.
<iosecure> EriC^^: And I wasn't asking if you agreed to begin with.
<EriC^^> iosecure: how is that condescending?
<iosecure> pagios: I'd advise against coping anything other than /home. That can cause weirdness, depending on what you copy.
<EriC^^> iosecure: you're reading into stuff a lot it seems, i just dont want pagios to think it's so difficult and 'just wont work' you said it didnt for you, i said you must have missed something for it not to, geez
<pagios> thank you both, and apologies if that created a clash between you guyus
<iosecure> No clash at all.
<EriC^^> no worries
<BrickedInTheHead> Is the guest account similar to live boot? does it have any/configurable storage?
<EriC^^> BrickedInTheHead: it's very different and limited, i think you could add storage manually
<iosecure> There used to be. I'm not sure if it exists, still, as various transitions somewhat broke the functionality.
<BrickedInTheHead> I did set 26GB swap. that probably is included
<iosecure> 26GB swap? Is that a typo?
<BrickedInTheHead> more is less here?
<iosecure> How much RAM do you have?
<BrickedInTheHead> 16GB
<iosecure> Ouch, yeah. Overkill.
<iosecure> Couple questions: Is this a desktop, and do you want hibernation functionality?
<iosecure> (or laptop)
<BrickedInTheHead> Desktop yes. And probably, ubuntu takes forever to boot. and the bios time is at least 25s on this motherboard
<iosecure> Gotcha. Okay, then it isn't THAT much overkill. I'd bring it down to 20GB, save a few gigs.
<iosecure> But you probably have enough storage that 6GB isn't a big deal.
<griphook> hey guys
<BrickedInTheHead> This HDD will die any day. 6 years running. Seagate quality +1
<griphook> does gnome-tweaks not work on ubuntu 18.10 ?
<iosecure> BrickedInTheHead: Oh, then totally screw with the swap sizing. Live life on the edge. ;)
<rasmalabar> I have recently migrated from Ubuntu 14.04 to 18.04. In 18.04, very few applications show in the System Tray. Dropbox is consistently there, CopyQ (the clipboard manager) too shows up whenever it is on. But Pidgin, to provide an example, does not show an icon. Is this the expected behaviour in 18.04?
<BrickedInTheHead> The motherboard error checks blinking like disco lights already for years. Anyway offtopic....
<tomreyn> rasmalabar: how did you migrate, which desktop are you using? this is not the default behaviour on 18.04.
<rasmalabar> @tomreyn: I re-installed, from scratch. I am Ubuntu with GNOME 3.28...
<BrickedInTheHead> Check install media for faults
<ioria> rasmalabar, you probably need an extension ; many tasks have been moved to that
<ioria> rasmalabar, and, btw, has been reported as a bug (!):  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1786084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1786084 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Indicator does not show as tray icon on 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rasmalabar> ioria, You mentioned about the extension, which one is it?
<ioria> rasmalabar, go here https://extensions.gnome.org/# ; type 'pidgin' and see if there's something useful for you
<rasmalabar> ioria, ubottu: Thanks for the tips and will check further after going offline as it might take a while to decide on which option to choose... Thanks!
<ioria> rasmalabar, ok
<whallz> hi there, is it normal to have "Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS (4.15.0-42-generic #45~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 19 13:02:27 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux)" showing unbalanced CPU usage across cores? i launched gnome-system-monitor just for fun only to encounter cpu4 is constantly peaking between 80/100% and the other 3 are almost 0/10% ?
<whallz> shouldn't cpu usage be balanced between the N cores avaiable? how can i debug this?
<iosecure> A process can only reside on one core.
<tarzeau> whallz: no that's normal
<tarzeau> what software is it that only runs on one?
<tarzeau> it should be optimized to run on more (eventually)
<iosecure> So if a process starts, then later starts to consume large amounts of CPU resources, it's going to max out the core where it is.
<iosecure> tarzeau: Only if the application is spawning multiple processes.
<iosecure> Plenty of applications are single-process. OpenVPN is a good example.
<whallz> i have only google-chrome and guake with tmux running
<tarzeau> iosecure: or threads?
<tomreyn> running "top" (better "htop") should tell which application is keeping this core busy
<whallz> if i close google chrome they all balance out around 10% for a while, then cpu4 goes back up to 80% constant
<whallz> lets see
<tarzeau> iosecure: plenty are multi
<tarzeau> iosecure: objc2 also uses multiple cores (relevant for gnustep)
<iosecure> tarzeau: And plenty are not.
<iosecure> tarzeau: My statement is correct. A single process is resident on a single core.
<tarzeau> unless it's a single process supporting multithreading
<iosecure> Multithreading is not multiprocessing.
<iosecure> A single process that spawns multiple threads is still single-core resident.
<tarzeau> i know, that's why your statement is not correct
<iosecure> Yes, it is.
<tarzeau> iosecure: no it's not
<iosecure> Yes, it is.
<iosecure> By definition, yes, it is.
<whallz> ok depends on multithreading, but how do i find in top/htop which one runs on just 1 core?
<iosecure> whallz: Any process shown in top/htop/ps is running on a single core.
<tomreyn> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/duty_calls.png
<whallz> Xorg seems busy too xD
<iosecure> whallz: Any application that shows multiple copies in those programs is potentially running on multiple cores.
<whallz> iosecure: i mean, i a specific core
<iosecure> whallz: Ah. Not sure how to show which core a process resides on.
<whallz> iosecure: right, that what i need to find out
<whallz> something is killing cpu4 while cpu1, 2 and 3 are drinking mojito
<whallz> need to find out what that process is
<iosecure> Likely a single runaway process.
<whallz> right, but is it grabbing always the same core? is there an un-even degradation of whole cpu?
<iosecure> No idea. Processes generally do not have an assigned affinity.
<whallz> first, i still need to know which process is it top and htop dont help
<iosecure> Whichever core it starts on, it stays on.
<griphook> Guys I am running Compuwiz found here https://code.mradford.com/post/the-ubuntu-compiz-desktop/ How can I use gnome-tweaks with this?
<herald85> whallz:  you can configure htop to show the "PROCESSOR" column
<whallz> herald85: that's what i need
<herald85> open htop, press F2 , go down to 'columns'
<whallz> awesome, thanks herald85
<griphook> i am also on ubuntu 18.10
<whallz> ok, seems to be /usr/bin/Xorg wtf
<whallz> sorry /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg
<conjo> hello all can anyone tell me why there are two of every application one is small in size one is large in filesize...eg vlc from the sofwware center has two choices of the same version but different file size
<conjo> why does the software center have two of every application now days?
<EriC^^> maybe each is an architecture specific?
<whallz> cpu4 always seems busier that the other 3
<EriC^^> i only have 1 vlc in software center, ubuntu 16.04 unity here
<whallz> :(
<conjo> I am running Ubuntu 18.10 and re architechture do you mean different versions of ubuntu eg 8.0418.10
<EriC^^> conjo: no i mean 32 bit and 64bit
<conjo> 1810 vs 18.04
<conjo> okay
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<coz_> BluesKaj, hey guy
<conjo> i see no mention of architecture under details how do i tell the difference
<coz_> BluesKaj, I keep saying hi back, since you are one of the few I remember from way back ")
<BluesKaj> hi coz_
<zetheroo> where in 18.04 is the network interface names defined?
<BluesKaj> yeah, coz_ guess we've been around a while
<herald85> whallz: that sounds familiar, gnome-shell is horrible with software drawn windows. Do you have a slow cpu ? atom? old celeron?
<coz_> BluesKaj, ")  for sure
<tomreyn> griphook: i would not recommend using compiz on 18.04 and newer. it's mostly considered to have failed now. https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/75hxp6/why_did_compiz_die/ - better stick to gnome-shell and, if needed, customize it with extensions.
<tomreyn> ...and gnmoe-tweak-tool
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, which "network names" ?
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: eth0 eth1 etc ...
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> zetheroo: you may want to read this if you haven't https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<zetheroo> we have a system with 18.04 which hasn't got ifup installed and there is a network interface installed as eno1p (at least it seems to be that in the /etc/netplan/*.yaml file) but how do we get the interface up?
<zetheroo> we cannot install ifup because it's not online
<zetheroo> also it seems that when we do 'service networking restart' there is no 'networking' service :/
<tomreyn> ip link set dev eno1p up
<tomreyn> pleasse read the !releasenotes
<zetheroo> cannot find device eno1
<olabaz> Hi, I am on 18.10 and I closed my laptop and opened it
<olabaz> and now my screen is all black
<olabaz> i only see the title bar up at the top
<tomreyn> zetheroo: "ip link" shows available devices
<olabaz> any ideas how to get the gui to pop up again?
<tomreyn> zetheroo: as a result of reading the release notes, you should use use 'systemctl', not 'service', and use ip (from iproute utils), not ifup/ifdown (from ifupdown utils)
<olabaz> nvm I figured it out! I just did ctrl alt f1 and logged in and everything reloaded fine
<olabaz> phew
<olabaz> thanks for listening lol
<zetheroo> tomreyn: ok, thanks. The netplan file had the wrong interface name.
<deadrom> heya
<meph1st0> hey everyone
<meph1st0> best linux native games?
<meph1st0> share your opinion
<deadrom> 16.04->18.04 failed yesterday due to "cannot calculate upgrades" on do-release-upgrade. cannot figure what's offending, so I think of "upgrade from ISO", but is there an option to install over ex. system and keep custom /etc etc. or is it "raze root or bust"?
<leftyfb> meph1st0: try #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
<meph1st0> leftyfb, OK, THANKS :)
<meph1st0> sorry for caps)
<herald85> my ubuntus keep failing to download http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-4.4.0-140_4.4.0-140.166_all.deb , but after some experimenting I've noticed that using ftp:// works. Whats the best way to notify the repo maintainers? General ubuntu bugzilla?
<BluesKaj> deadrom, I have to ask , didyou update/upgrade existing packages first?
<deadrom> BluesKaj, yup
<BluesKaj> deadrom, ok, is the package manager set to upgrade LTS only?
<deadrom> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> any ppas?
<deadrom> BluesKaj, truckloads. upgrade-core tells me it disables those, though
<BluesKaj> or changes to the sources.list
<BluesKaj> deadrom, yeah, it's supposed to
<deadrom> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b5GkD49Ddb/ <- current sources.list
<deadrom> btw I cannot paste proper outputs becuase LC_ALL=C gets me this: https://pastebin.com/Xdr1qpVL
<lordcirth_> deadrom, use 'LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8'
<lordcirth_> You need UTF-8 support
<koffel> can ubuntu lts support 12 cores?
<nacc> koffel: ... yes
<nacc> koffel: unless you mean some specific hardware version or something, but 12 cores in general, yes. It can support 100s of cores.
<koffel> some reason i can only get it to see 6
<lordcirth_> koffel, what CPU?
<koffel> dual xeons
<nate> Since most processors use some sort of threading these days, make sure you have HT/SMT on
<koffel> yes i do
<koffel> it shows in bios 24 cores
<lordcirth_> koffel, ... more specific. What CPU model?  Also, which Ubuntu LTS? 18.04?
<koffel> e5656 16.04lts
<nacc> koffel: 12 or 24 cores? and do you mean cores or hardware threads
<koffel> my unit has 4 e5656 xeons 6 cores each
<nacc> koffel: `dmesg`, `lscpu` in a pastebin
<lordcirth_> I don't see the "e5656" in Intel Ark.  Sure that's right?
<koffel> sorry i mean e5670
<koffel> Intel® Xeon® Processor X5670
<lordcirth_> Ok, so each one is 6 cores, 12 threads
<koffel> yes
<lordcirth_> koffel, and what tool are you using, which is showing 6 cores?
<koffel> lscpu
<koffel> and top
<nacc> top doesn't show cores, it shows logical cpus
<nacc> koffel: and again, can you pastebin the output asked for?
<koffel> some reason in lscpu model is blank
<nacc> koffel: did you buy it after-market?
<styx__> hi! is there a lxc 2.0.9 package for ubuntu 18? can't find one online :(
<koffel> no nacc i bought it new in my dell poweredge r720
<koffel> https://pastebin.com/3DpEBcpr
<nacc> koffel: uh, you installed 32-bit
<nacc> koffel: that seems wrong
<nacc> and actually, that looks likea  VM
<koffel> oh shit i thought it was 64bit
<nacc> "linux-Standard-PC-i440FX-PIIX-1996"
<koffel> not vm
<nacc> just to santiy check, are you trolling? :)
<nacc> oh did you accept the random hostname it provides at install time?
<koffel> yes
<nacc> in any case, i'd install 64-bit and see if it sees your processor correctly
<koffel> it a server
<koffel> will do
<nacc> koffel: i would suggest giving a real hostname as well
<koffel> will do
<koffel> thank ya
<nacc> styx__: why would you want 2.0.9 in 18.04? it's at 3.0.3
<styx__> nacc: project reasons :/
<nacc> styx__: afaict, 2.0.9 is not in any ubuntu
<styx__> nacc: hmmm and any 2.* version?
<teward> styx__: of LXC? 2.0.7 in Xenial, 2.0.8 in Xenial Backports, but that's it.  (1.x in Trusty)
<teward> bionic and newer have 3.x
<nacc> styx__: sorry, what teward said, there is the snap option as well, but that's for lxd
<teward> styx__: if your project *must* have 2.x of LXC (and NOT lxd) then you must use Xenial 16.04 - the older LXC versions are not available in 18.04 or newer.
<Pl> Has anyone worked with NS3 on ubuntu here?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | Pl
<ubottu> Pl: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pragmaticenigma> Pl, also, NS3 could mean name server, nonstructural protein 3, network simulator, and many more... please don't abbrviate
<pragmaticenigma> *abbreviate
<Pl> pragmaticenigma: Hey sorry. I meant the network simulator. The C++ version. Not OTcl.
<CheggyCheeps> Got a semi ubuntu related question
<pragmaticenigma> Pl, what version of ubuntu are you running
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | CheggyCheeps
<ubottu> CheggyCheeps: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CheggyCheeps> ah ok
<Pl> Sorry guys. This might be off-topic.
<Pl> pragmaticenigma: 16.04
<CheggyCheeps> I used to use a peice of software years back pre Ubuntu, for debian for displaying disk/cpu/mem statistics down the side of the screen. Any idea what it might be called or similar packages
<pragmaticenigma> Pl, yeah, sorry, network simulator doesn't appear to be a package or snap provided by Ubuntu or it's official channels. You might want to try in #networking or reaching out directly to network simulator community
<ioria> !info ns3 xenial | Pl
<ubottu> Pl: ns3 (source: ns3): discrete-event network simulator for Internet systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.22+dfsg-2build1 (xenial), package size 105 kB, installed size 338 kB
<jje> CheggyCheeps: try conky?
<CheggyCheeps> That'll do it!
<CheggyCheeps> Thanks,
<Pl> pragmaticenigma: Sorry. I did try #networking but did not get a response so I thought someone here can help. But I understand that it is completely off-topic.
<teward> pragmaticenigma: ns3 might be the specific one they're talking about (See ioria's call to ubottu)
<teward> Pl: are you talking about the 'ns3' package or something else?
<Pl> teward: Yes, I'm talking about the discrete-event network simulator.
<Pl> I'll post my script anyway. If anyone has any thoughts, well appreciated! :) Link: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G4vGkXcq5F/
<ioria> !info libns3-dev xenial
<ubottu> libns3-dev (source: ns3): Static and header files of ns-3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.22+dfsg-2build1 (xenial), package size 6417 kB, installed size 55989 kB
<ioria> Pl, try to install that ^
<got_me_an_irc> does anyone know the correct incantation to make apt-get fully accept anything thrown at it?
<Pl> ioria: Hey thanks! I'll try that.
<got_me_an_irc> apt upgrade -y isn't it; neither is apt-get dist-upgrade -qq --force-yes\
<pragmaticenigma> got_me_an_irc: what are you trying to do, and blindly telling apt to accept all prompts is not recommended
<got_me_an_irc> it seems to get stuck (if unattended) on stuff like /etc/default/grub. I've tried removing /etc/default/grub before issuing the upgrade, doesn't work either
<got_me_an_irc> pragmaticenigma: i'm trying to create an up-to-date ec2 AMI
<pragmaticenigma> got_me_an_irc: If you have customized those files, apt will not be able to automatically update them if they are included in an update. It requires user intervention
<got_me_an_irc> so basically I want an unattended script I can run that gets me from their image to "now"
<got_me_an_irc> pragmaticenigma: right, but there are options. I want it to take the "just do it" option.
<pragmaticenigma> got_me_an_irc: It can't
<got_me_an_irc> the first option is "just do it" e.g. overwrite it and don't care.
<got_me_an_irc> so it's impossible to do an unattended upgrade
<WoC> How do you install perl modules ? i.e. Automake::Config
<got_me_an_irc> there are results online for people who have had this issue on 12.x, 14.x, and so on, I just need the incantation that works on 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> got_me_an_irc: No, what you should do is make sure you're not updating package maintained files and leverage the appropriate means of adding customized preferences
<pragmaticenigma> such as many programs offer a conf.d folder where you place system specific configurations to override the defaults
<got_me_an_irc> pragmaticenigma: i'm going from the base image on EC2 with no customizations
<got_me_an_irc> sure, it's their issue for having modified it, i assume someone else must have had this problem though
<pragmaticenigma> If you have seen those incantations they should still be working. without an example to work from, i'm shooting in the dark to help
<WoC> How do you install perl modules, system wide ? i.e. Automake::Config
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | WoC
<ubottu> WoC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nisankhindia> @got_me_an_irc: can you please re elaborate the issue ..
<WoC> Was clarifying ;P
<got_me_an_irc> nisankhindia: take the base ubuntu 18.04 image on amazon EC2 and try to apt update and apt upgrade.
<got_me_an_irc> you can't do it unattended. i want the incantation to do that upgrade unattended.
<got_me_an_irc> specifically the issue is that it appears amazon have modified /etc/default/grub or /boot/grub/menu.lst or something
<nisankhindia> @got_me_an_irc: ok so in your case have you asked or dropped any query on amazon support
<got_me_an_irc> okay. just imagine I asked about not being able to find the X button in the corner or something, nevermind.
<nisankhindia> @got_me_an_irc: I do suggest to discuss this with Amazon EC support
<pragmaticenigma> nisankhindia: They already left
<giaco> I've installed ubuntu server two times in the last month on 2 different machine. Both times I had to revert from the new installer to the old alterative one due to lack of previously available features
<giaco> eg: install from serial terminal and boot from raid1 partition
<tarzeau> i have an ubuntu 18.04 on a super new computer (nvme on pci), however the network interface doesn't come up (systemd-networkd), i have to unplug/replug and re-run restart systemd-networkd; autofs every time. known problem?
<sentiment> hi, does anyone know what could make grub boot into slic loader?
<sentiment> i don't even know what the heck it is. I just upgraded to 18.4 and all of a sudden I can't boot into Windows anymore
<tarzeau> the very same machine also doesn't boot with 18.04 on usb stick, hangs at: [ ok ] started session c79 of user gdm.
<tarzeau> (many of these starting from c41)
<sentiment> some creepy shit pops on the screen about memory addresses
<tarzeau> it's got a graphics card like GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A in.
<nisankhindia> @tarzeau: system details like network interface make , log details e.g system log etc are helpful to identify ... if you can provide these we can check about the issue
<tarzeau> nisankhindia: 0000:06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<nisankhindia> @tarzeau: boot log , system logs etc also required
<tarzeau> nisankhindia: boot log: https://people.phys.ethz.ch/~myczko/dmesg.txt
<tarzeau> nisankhindia: can you be more specific what exactly of system log you want? for the usb stick 18.04 i don't have any logs since systemd doesn't give me a chance to get a shell by default
<tarzeau> without saying init=/bin/bash, and i'm not at the machine now
<nisankhindia> @tarzeau: alright .. let me go through the dmesg output
<tarzeau> also the preseeded install would fail (bios doesn't boot the nvme on pci), manually partitioning the preseeded stuff, worked
<tarzeau> it's 12 cores, 256 gb memory
<tarzeau> we're using nvidia 410 driver with cuda 10 with tensorflow (py3)
<TJ-> tarzeau: if you've got very new hardware, bear in mind the 18.04 kernel is relatively old (v4.15 released in late 2017) - you might need to use a recent kernel from the HardWare Enablement (HWE) stack (v4.18), or even a mainline build of a later version
<TJ-> !info hwe | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: Package hwe does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !hwe | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tarzeau> TJ-: good idea, i can try that!
<tarzeau> it's very new hardware, got it 2 days ago, bios dated a few weeks old
<tarzeau> linux-image-4.18.0-1004-gcp - Signed kernel image gcp
<tarzeau> linux-image-4.18.0-1006-azure - Signed kernel image azure
<tarzeau> linux-image-4.18.0-1006-aws - Linux kernel image for version 4.18.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<tarzeau> is one of these what i want?
<TJ-> tarzeau: see the link provided by ubottu
<TJ-> tarzeau: I think you'll need to enable the bionic-proposed archive to get the 4.18 kernel (which comes from Ubuntu 18.10)
 * tarzeau will try, thanks!
<nisankhindia> @tarzeau: bionic proposed must be enabled to get 4.18 ...
<tarzeau> i see, so just add bionic proposed to sources.list
<maeud> Anyone about?
<lordcirth_> maeud, many of us.  What do you need help with?
<nisankhindia> @maeud: ask anything related to ubuntu issue or discussion
<nacc> tarzeau: uh, don't just add bionic proposed.
<nacc> tarzeau: that will make your system install all -proposed packages
<maeud> Hi nisankhindia, I'm trying to preseed an Ubuntu Bionic installation. I've created an offline repo using aptly which I can use without issue on an installed system, but trying to use it to actually install I get an error: "anna[3950]: WARNING **: bad d-i Packages file"
<maeud> so it works fine when adding it as a source in apt, I can install other packages, update etc
<maeud> but when I use that mirror to do an installation it throws that error
<nacc> maeud: did you mirror the installer udebs?
<nacc> maeud: they aren't ussed by anything except the installer, so your installed system wouldn't care
<WoC> Which package provides autotools, i only see the autotools-dev
<maeud> That could be it nacc, I included packages and sources but not the .udeb option, but I have lots of .udeb files
<maeud>  /pool/main/o/openssl1.0/libcrypto1.0.0-udeb_1.0.2n-1ubuntu5.1_amd64.udeb
<maeud> etc
<nacc> maeud: i'm not sure, that was just a guess
<maeud> I'll try re-creating with that option enabled and see
<maeud> thanks :)
<nacc> WoC: autotools isn't a command
<WoC> nacc, i thought it was the combo of; autoconf, automake, libtool
<Zteam> Hi all! I have a problem with fstrim taking over 7 minutes to perform a TRIM on my 120 gb ssd, this is happens once a week with Ubuntu 18.10 never had this issue with Ubuntu 18.04
<Zteam> any ideas about what could be wrong here?
<compdoc> do you issue a command, or how do you se it takes that long?
<compdoc> see
<Zteam> compdoc, I used systemd-analyze blame  ton find out why my system is taking that long to boot, and it reported that fstrim took that long to perform, after that I manually tried  sudo fstrim / and vailidated it
<Zteam> I should also add that I have an encrypted lvm on this machine as well, but that has existed long before I upgraded Ubuntu too 18.10 too
<TJ-> Zteam: I'd suggest reviewing the device's SMART report for indications it is wearing out
<lordcirth_> Zteam, any IO errors in dmesg or syslog?
<Zteam> TJ-, device has 2 bad sectors, but those has existed for over 3 years, and the disk passes the self-tests just fine :)
<nacc> WoC: autoconf, automake, libtool
<nacc> WoC: respectively. use apt-file :)
<pragmaticenigma> Zteam: Smart is still reporting only 2 bad sectors?
<compdoc> when the number of sectors grow, its time for a new one
<Zteam> pragmaticenigma, yes, those arent growing
<caipiblack> Hi, I have a problem building GNURADIO: No package 'gmp' found No package 'mpir' found. I have search and try to install many packages but I don't arrive to found the good one .. Did someone know witch package is needed ? How to know it ?
<TJ-> Zteam: generally you need to consider other values, such as wear_levelling - these values are highly specific to individual make/models too, so you may need to research what they infer
<Zteam> lordcirth_, I can't find any errors there, it complains about a BIOS bug, however, I have already upgraded BIOS to latest version, no change of Mainboard since upgrading from 18.04
<Zteam> TJ, all vaules are OK as far as Ubuntu thinks,  I be happy to provide a screenshot or something if you like :)
<deadrom> lordcirth_, gives me german. but - later, gotta run
<jorb> ugh, dd'ing the desktop iso is not working for me. should it?
<jorb> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<jorb> gonna try a different sub stick, but just a sanity check from here would help,thanks
<jorb> usb*
<lordcirth_> jorb, dd'ing it to a usb stick, like /dev/sdd? should work, yes
<lordcirth_> jorb, what's the exact command you are trying?
<TJ-> Zteam: I'm wondering if strace-ing the fstrim might reveal anything
<jorb> dd if=ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<TJ-> Zteam: what is the make/model of the SSD?
<lordcirth_> jorb, did you run 'sync' before removing it?
<Zteam> jorb, make sure u try with conv=fsync , to make sure it writes data direct after the command is completed
<TJ-> jorb: tip: if you want to speed up transfer, increase the block-size. It controls size of the in-memory buffers. I generally use >100M (sometimes 1G) for large sustained transfers
<lordcirth_> Last I checked, I didn't get much performance improvement past 1M
<fassl> i used cp 2 days ago, was kinda surprised it worked
<TJ-> jorb: "conv=sync,fdatasync status=progress" also help
<lordcirth_> caipiblack, are you sure you need to build GNURADIO from source?
<caipiblack> lordcirth_ Yes I, I already do it many times but not on this computer.
<caipiblack> For some supports I need it
<fassl> this is nice to test for the blocksize you wanna use http://blog.tdg5.com/tuning-dd-block-size/
<lordcirth_> caipiblack, are you using pybombs, or build-gnuradio?
<lordcirth_> Or manually?
<Zteam> TJ-, here is output from strace with fstrim https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bGYRV9Hv9j/
<Zteam> TJ-, Kingston V300 (KINGSTON SV300S37A120G)
<TJ-> Zteam: that strace log doesn't look to be complete; I don't see a final 'exit' - also, I guess it could help to have timestamps!
<caipiblack> lordcirth_ no, I am using this: http://blog.reds.ch/?p=43 I already done this on the past.
<caipiblack> This installation works well with limesdr
<WoC> nacc, i would love to use apt, but the versions are obsolete
<TJ-> Zteam: as in "strace -r fstrim /"
<Zteam> TJ-, sorry for that my bad
<TJ-> Zteam: i forgot myself so don't worry :)
<nacc> WoC: i don't know what you mean.
<TJ-> Zteam: so used to reading kernel logs with timestamps the default
<nacc> WoC: the versions apt talks about are the versions apt knows about based upon the last time `apt update` was run
<Zteam> how do I cancel this strace CTRL+C can't cancel it
<nacc> WoC: they are not obsolete unless you are running an obsolete version of ubuntu, or if you aren't keeping your package lists current
<WoC> les than 15 mins ago
<TJ-> Zteam: if it's in a syscall got to wait for it
<nacc> WoC: ok, so what do you mean by obsolete?
<WoC> disco dingo
<nacc> WoC: that's not released yet, so you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> Zteam: also, use a log-file, as in "strace -o /tmp/strace.log -r fstrim /" then you can do "pastebinit /tmp/strace.log"
<nacc> WoC: that's an ubuntu release, not an answer to my question, anyways
<WoC> k
<tomreyn> Zteam: if you don'T mind revealing this information, maybe you could also post dmesg?
<tomreyn>  / journalctl -b
<Zteam> TJ-, okey, wasn't sure how to automate that, since fstrim doesn't write to stdout, that's why I pasted it manually
<nisankhindia> as you can see guys.. do anyone found any issues with ubuntu bionic release with kernel 4.19.9 . https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/abNfrdnT/irccloudcapture8407092872226339893.jpg
<nacc> WoC: the version in 19.04 prerelease is whatever it is, e.g. for autoconf it's 2.69-11. apt-file finding the pacakge you want has nothing to do with the package's version.
<nacc> nisankhindia: that's an invalid kernel for 18.04.
<nacc> nisankhindia: if you are running mainline you are not supported
<nisankhindia> @mac 4.19.9 is not mainline
<tomreyn> Zteam: notable kernel change between default kernels in 18.04 and 18.10 is much improved sata power management, this could be a side effect.
<nacc> nisankhindia: ... uh yes it is.
<nacc> nisankhindia: stable tree is a mainline tree.
<Zteam> TJ, I should tell you that I killed strace once before, releasing it writes to stderr so I killed it by closing the terminal, hope, that don't mess up the output if We run it again?
<nacc> nisankhindia: in any case, the point being, it's not an ubuntu kernel.
<tarzeau> nacc: but?
<nacc> tarzeau: ?
<Zteam> tomreyn, yes, it complains about a BIOS bug or something with SATA, but mainboard is the same and BIOS is upgraded, so I don't know what to do with it
<nisankhindia> @nacc: ubuntu kernel ??? Ubuntu uses linux kernel ..... and it can be fetched from ubuntu itself
<nacc> nisankhindia: the ubuntu kernel in 18.04 is 4.15.0-...
<nacc> nisankhindia: there is no other supported kernel in 18.04 currently
<Zteam> nisankhindia, Ubuntu does make several changes to the linux kernel, so it not the vanilla kernel
<tomreyn> Zteam: please post this bios bug message as well as any ata related messages
<tarzeau> nacc: not just add proposed...
<tarzeau> nacc: just bionic-proposed i'd add to get 4.18 kernels. i didn't understand the HWE page i got the link for (it's not listing 18.04 really)
<nacc> tarzeau: 18.04 isn't in hwe yet
<tomreyn> Zteam: also note there is also fstrim -v and read what the man page has to sayon it (though i concur on the fstrim approach in this case)
<TJ-> Zteam: I think you'll be ok as long as there isn't an fstrim process hanging about. Worth checking with "ps -efly | grep trim'
<tarzeau> so how can i try a newer kernel on ubuntu 18.04?
<nacc> tarzeau: bionic-proposed has many packages
<tarzeau> the thing i was suggested to
<tarzeau> nacc: i know about that
<Zteam> tomreyn, whole dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NFxDMchWbJ/
<ntd> i saw 18.04.2-named openoffice packages the other day
<nacc> tarzeau: you dont' just want to add the repository, as it will add many packages
<ntd> something tells me: soon
<nacc> tarzeau: you might just try the mainline PPA if you want to do a one-off test, but it's not supported
<nacc> tarzeau: nor is -proposed technically
<tarzeau> many package updates, and they are still security supported (if from main), even if proposed right?
<nacc> tarzeau: no.
<nisankhindia> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gVQzl6jj
<nacc> tarzeau: -proposed has no support
<tarzeau> i tried avoiding PPAs, we run our own repo, so i'll just be back building kernels myself again
<nacc> tarzeau: they are for testing
<tarzeau> aha got that
<nacc> tarzeau: as is the mainline ppa
<tarzeau> so there is no simple way to run a newere prebuilt kernel for ubuntu 18.04 as of now
<nacc> nisankhindia: you don't seem to understand how ubuntu, downstream/ustream, etc work
<Zteam> tomreyn, dmesg | grep IO http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7cSvxbJPvg/
<lordcirth_> nisankhindia, notice how "Ubuntu" does not occur in that line, as it does on a normal Ubuntu system.
<nacc> tarzeau: well, it depends on what you mean, the ubuntu mainline PPA is not a PPA like other, you download debs from it by hand
<nacc> tarzeau: that's quite easy to do to test
<lordcirth_> Mine: Linux hostname 4.15.0-39-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 23 15:48:01 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Zteam> tomreyn, sorry man, I got confused and belived I already posted those :D
<tarzeau> nacc: ah that sounds good, but linux kernel packages are like a bunch of packages i'll have to download
<nacc> tarzeau: no, just two
<nacc> tarzeau: or three, as the mainline builds don't have -extra, etc
<tarzeau> nacc: which? linux-image and?
<nacc> !mainline | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> tarzeau: i think that page lists them, just the image and modules
<TJ-> nacc: I'd rather have a supported kernel package from cosmic rather than a mainline build, since the former is supported. as in as I have on my systems: linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge => linux-image-4.18.0-13-lowlatency
<tarzeau> i'll need headers too since i have nvidia 410 driver plus cuda 10
<tomreyn> Zteam: please keep working with TJ,, i just meant to add to it for later. i think you were on a good path there.
<nacc> tarzeau: ah, i doubt nvidia will work
<nacc> TJ-: oh i didn't know -edge had been updated
 * tomreyn reads dmesg
<nacc> TJ-: last i checked i didn't see the an 18.04-edge
<nacc> TJ-: oh it's in -proposed specifically
<nacc> TJ-: yes, that would be ok as well, tarzeau
<TJ-> nacc: ye
<nacc> TJ-: weird there's no non-lowlatency one?
<tarzeau> so i'll just stick with what i have, it works, it's only a problem during the installation with preseeding and pxe, and another with systemd-networkd (which i'll get fixed somehow else)
<nisankhindia_> why i have asked this coz as linus - linus git launchpad , and mainline crak things ... if people can revert here few more details regarding 4.19.9 use with ubuntu .. like issues and performance that would be helpfull
<TJ-> Zteam: tomreyn  I see "\_SB.PCI0.SAT0.PRT2._GTF.DSSP" which, decoded, means something like South-Bridge -> PCI root bus 0 -> SATA controller 0 -> Power something-or-other and you can make up your own meaning for _GTF.DSSP! but it does point to an ACPI node that could be affecting the SSD
<nacc> nisankhindia: no, that's not he purpose of this channel.
<TJ-> nacc; there is; I just prefer lowlatency on desktop systems
<nacc> TJ-: oh forgot the -generic- prefix
<nacc> TJ-: you're right, sorry
 * tarzeau still looking for ppa testers (pkg lix), bionic: https://launchpad.net/~gagarin/+archive/ubuntu/bionic
<nacc> tarzeau: that's not the purpose of this channel either :)
<tarzeau> nacc: is there a specific place for ppa testing?
<WoC> nacc, figured it out, turned out it was because some old program required the 1.15 version which i built from source and installed but was used as default... thanks again
<nacc> tarzeau: what is the ppa for? a bugfix?
<nacc> WoC: ack
<TJ-> Zteam: tomreyn "_GTF" apparently returns a bunch of ATA commands the drive requires to reset it, so those errors very much look like a possible cause
<tarzeau> nacc: a package not yet in debian/ubuntu, test the game
<Zteam> TJ-, here is the log from completee strace of fstrim this time it didn't take long at all, for some reason
<tarzeau> nacc: i just use it to figure out missing b-ds :)
<tarzeau> nacc: prototype is an r-type remake, also nice. and fasttracker2 well ...
<Zteam> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6kbx2C5Wf9/
<TJ-> Zteam: there are 2 possible causes, and 1 possible fix. Causes: 1) the PC's firmware ACPI tables/code do NOT include the _GTF.DSSP method of 2) the method exists but is not enabled because the firmware is tuned to only enable it for recent Windows versions, not Linux. In the case of (2) then the acpi_osi workaround may work for you, which I've written about here:
<TJ-> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Zteam: Your strace confirms it is the TRIM itself that is delaying things
<TJ-> Zteam: in that case 16 seconds not 7 minutes, fortunately
<tomreyn> TJ-: good finding. i'm wondering whether the microcode update is too old. it's "revision 0xc6, date = 2018-04-17" on this "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x5e, stepping: 0x3)"
<jorb> thanks for the dd help earlier folks, it was just me looking at gparted that messed me up :(
<jorb> its just a 2GB usb stick, but it says there is an 8GB partition on there somehow.. probably this error is a clue
<jorb> The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<TJ-> tomreyn: Cannot imagine microcode would help; this is an ACPI method missing or masked off
<Zteam> TJ-, usally it takes much longer than that, there are some settings in BIOS which is about compatiblilty with older Windows versions or something like that, should I try to change that?
<tomreyn> TJ-: ok, maykes sense.
<TJ-> Zteam: no, they won't solve this partcular issue.
<TJ-> Zteam: give the acpi_osi workaround a try
<tomreyn> Zteam: did you upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 or reinstall? i'm wondering whether you switched from klegacy bios to efi booting
<TJ-> Zteam: if that doesn't help we can grab the ACPI tables out of the firmware and I can analyse them to see if those nodes/methods really are missing
<Zteam> TJ-, will do, but since this never happenened with Ubuntu 18.04 should this be considered a bug?
<TJ-> Zteam: in which case it'd be a pretty severe firmware bug, because some other ACPI method is referencing them!
<jorb> but also the Type recorded from fdisk is "Empty"
<TJ-> Zteam: it may be to do with the kernel being stricter on ACPI now, and trying to force more functions to be enabled
<Zteam> tomreyn, upgraded, and I haven't change any bios related settings, before that showed up
<tomreyn> according to https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/sa00115-microcode-update-guidance.pdf (page 16) the microcode is current for this cpu.
<tomreyn> Zteam: thanks for confirming
<Zteam> TJ-, okey, I will try that, thanks for all your help TJ
<Zteam> :)
<TJ-> Zteam: looking at some other system's ACPI DSDTs, they define DSSP on controller ports but so far not discovered precisely what 'DSSP' stands for although I suspect something like "D???? Solid State Power"
<TJ-> Zteam: aha, _GTF == Get Task File, DSSP appear to flags that control whether or not certain non-standard SATA controller features are enabled
<tomreyn> Zteam: there's a firmware update available for your drive from kingston. your version: 506ABBF0, latest version: 60AABBF0. details at https://www.kingston.com/us/support/technical/downloads/90683
<TJ-> Zteam: is that an HP PC by any chance?
<tomreyn> (the readme lists 56 intermediate firmware revisions)
<tomreyn> * 6, not 56
<TJ-> Zteam: I'm reading in an HP system manual, for its BIOS, it has the option "BIOS Support for _GTF in ACPI Mode" with an explanation "BIOS supports _GTF (Get Task File) ACPI control method while in AHCI mode. However a Registry key is required to enable the port(s)" - this obviously targeted at ensuring it works for MS Windows.
<TJ-> Zteam: the ACPI spec says, for _GTF: "This optional object returns a buffer containing the ATA commands used to restore the drive to boot up defaults (that is, the state of the drive after POST). "
<TJ-> Zteam: I suspect it's a bug in the firmware of that PC because I notice it refers in your log to SATA ports 2 & 3 'PRT{2,3}'  (\_SB.PCI0.SAT0.PRT2._GTF.DSSP) and I'd take a bet that it doesn't happen for a device connected to SATA Ports 0 or 1 (PRT{0,1})
<nacc> tarzeau: maybe ubuntu-users? not sure
<nacc> tarzeau: presumably you are packaging it for a purpose, contact the group interested in the purpose, which is not hte support channel :)
<SlidingHorn>  So my laptop with bionic seems to randomly freeze entirely (no key/mouse response, cannot ssh in from another computer, etc), and when I have to force restart with the power button, there seems to be no hint of the cause in any of the logs (kern.log, syslog, x-session-errors, etc).  I'm kind of at a loss here :/  Any suggestions?
<SlidingHorn> (this only happens with my laptop - I have the same distro running on my desktop with no problems, and an 18.04 headless system running on another tower that doesn't have an issue)
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: which kernel version? I've been investigating that same issue with the v4.18 series of kernels
<SlidingHorn> TJ-: 4.15.0-42-generic
<tomreyn> Zteam: if you also wantto try the firmware update (the change log doesn't seem related but sounds like you'd still very much want to apply it) and dont have a windows system available, you could try this: https://gitlab.com/vinibali/kingston_fw_updater
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: possibly a different cause then; I've test 4.15 through 4.17 so far without being able to reproduce. With no log clues your  only option is to try to narrow down which versions are affected. I'd recommend trying the v4.18 kernel from 18.10 ( which is available as a HWE 'backport' ) in 18.04 via bionic-proposed and the linux-image*hwe-18.04-edge packages
<cryptodan> SlidingHorn: how often does this happen and what are you doing prior to the freezes?
<SlidingHorn> TJ-: stupid question, will apt only pull upgrades from proposed if I specify it using -t?
<`mist_> hey guys, i've got a corrupt vmware disk with ubuntu 18 on it. When i check the partition table it's only showing 40gb of the lvm, it should be 150
<`mist_> and i'm missing some valuble data unfortunately
<elias_a> What would be a handy method of testing the reliability of DVD drive/disc? I have some old DVD-RW discs and I am thinking whether I should move the data to other media.
<stavros> Hello
<stavros> Does anyone know how apport installs its Python exception hook?
<tomreyn> stavros: cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<tomreyn> (if that's what you mean, not sure)
<stavros> tomreyn, the crash handler installs a Python exception that intercepts crashes in Python programs, but I can't figure out exactly how
<stavros> Ahh, I found something in the docs, thanks
<_Sym_> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 and with an HP laptop and I just noticed that the airplane mode key does not work in the GUI, but it does work in TTY.  Anyone know of a solution? Same as this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042333/aiplane-mode-key-not-working-in-gui-but-working-in-tty
<donkdonk> Hello! Maybe simple question but what is the difference between these two versions of the same package? https://gist.github.com/jglenn9k/3a84ab7bb3207f2a8dafbe8b537ff69d
<donkdonk> Was there a change in version naming?
<teward> donkdonk: -1build1 was a no-changes rebuild
<teward> donkdonk: -1ubuntu0.1 had some Ubuntu-specific changes that differed from the Debian synced version
<tomreyn> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/lxml/lxml_3.5.0-1ubuntu0.1/changelog
<teward> donkdonk: namely, -1ubuntu0.1 fixed CVE-2018-19787.  See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxml for details and version comparisons and changelogs under "Xenial"
<teward> or what tomreyn gave you :P
<tomreyn> or what clicking on "ubuntu Changelog" at https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/python-lxml gvies you
<donkdonk> teward and tomreyn thanks a ton!
<tomreyn> always happy when nvidia accepts help
<fassl> SlidingHorn, does it have an intel gfx? some user in #centos added  i915.enable_rc6=0 kernel boot parameter to fix a freeze
<saraf> I am having an issue with a sys V init.d script that uses start-stop-daemon http://paste.debian.net/1055898/
<saraf> sometimes when I do a service restart - the init script stops the process, but does not start it again
<saraf> how can I debug this
<iosecure> saraf: Have you ever considered translating that to a systemd unit, given that 16.04 and 18.04 run systemd?
<griddle> I'm having a problem in a VM in proxmox with the lxcfs systemd unit. I'm unsure what to do with it. It suddenly says that there was an invalid argument to the fuse mount after a reboot
<griddle> just says `failed to mount /var/lib/lxcfs`
<SlidingHorn> fassl: yes...I could try that.  What exactly is it?
<saraf> iosecure: I have the following script in /etc/systemd/system/hubot.service - http://paste.debian.net/1055902/
<saraf> doing a systemctl daemon-reload ... seems to not do anything. I cannot do a sudo service hubot start
<saraf> iosecure: which makes me think that systemd is not being used on this server, even though the directory exists.
<saraf> okay - this server is still 14.04
<saraf> hm
<fassl> SlidingHorn, something to do with power management if i read it correctly, not sure though
<iosecure> saraf: That would be why. Remember that 14.04 goes out of support in a few months.
<saraf> hmmm ... yes ... need to upgrade :)
<fassl> SlidingHorn, ill just paste you the links https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105962 https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1573482 https://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=8630
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 105962 in DRM/Intel "[KBL] "enable_rc6" parameter deprecation brings back freezing" [Normal,New]
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1573482 in xorg-x11-drv-intel "i915.enable_rc6=0 is not respected in new kernels" [High,Closed: eol]
<SlidingHorn> fassl: is that supposed to be enclosed in quotes?  Sorry, I don't deal with kenel boot parameters often/at all
<fassl> i think the whole parameter line is enclosed in quotes, not parts of it
<fassl> before adding it permanent, you could just edit the boot parameters for the next boot and see if it fixes the issue
<fassl> *permanently
<caipiblack> Hi, did someone know witch package provide Qt5Qwt6 on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<SlidingHorn> fassl: it's a very random crash that doesn't happen on every use, so enabling it permanently would really be the only "true" test
<fassl> thats true
<fassl> caipiblack, does apt-cache search qwt give any hints?
<ioria> !info libqwt-qt5-6
<ubottu> libqwt-qt5-6 (source: qwt): Qt widgets library for technical applications (runtime, qt5). In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.3-1 (bionic), package size 446 kB, installed size 1618 kB
<caipiblack> Maybe it'"s not this one
<caipiblack> Because cmake doesn't find the library
<ioria> !info libqwt-qt5-6-dev
<ubottu> Package libqwt-qt5-6-dev does not exist in bionic
<ioria> !info libqwt-qt5-dev
<ubottu> libqwt-qt5-dev (source: qwt): Qt widgets library for technical applications (development, qt5). In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.3-1 (bionic), package size 35 kB, installed size 177 kB
<caipiblack> if the package doesn't exists, what does it means ?
<caipiblack> I will not be able to get it by apt-get ?
<caipiblack> Should it be added in the future ?
<ioria> caipiblack, what are you looking for ?
<caipiblack> ioria --   No package 'Qt5Qwt6' found
<ioria> caipiblack,  libqwt-qt5-6
<ioria> caipiblack,  or libqwt-qt5-dev ,butmif you don't tell what are you doing ...
<caipiblack> I already have this lib
<ioria> caipiblack,  also the -dev pkg ?
<caipiblack> I am trying to  build gnu radio from sources on ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> ha
<caipiblack> The two ones are installed*
<ioria> caipiblack,  you know it's in the repo, right ?
<caipiblack> no ?
<caipiblack> which repo ?
<caipiblack> oh you speak about gnu radio ?
<ioria> !info gnuradio
<ubottu> gnuradio (source: gnuradio): GNU Radio Software Radio Toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.11-10 (bionic), package size 7550 kB, installed size 81633 kB
<caipiblack> Yeah I know
<ioria> ok
<caipiblack> But I need the last version with last libs, for get the LimeSDR working.
<caipiblack> I have already installed this many times on another computers
<caipiblack> But on this ubuntu 18.04 computer, I'm locked because of damn libraries.
<caipiblack> They also don't have the support for 18.04 in the "automatic building script"
<ioria> caipiblack,  who's they ?
<caipiblack> https://wiki.gnuradio.org/index.php/InstallingGRFromSource
<caipiblack> http://www.sbrac.org/files/build-gnuradio   this script didn't have ubuntu 18.04 support, So I can't check the libraries that are installed for 18.04 :D
<BrickedInTheHead> wait unregged?
<caipiblack> I already tryed the libraries of 16.XX but some of them doesn't exists on 18.04
<caipiblack> Now I have to go, i come back tomorrow, if i don't resolve the problem looking for the damn libraries
<caipiblack> Thanks for your help
<SlidingHorn> caipiblack: you've already been shown the libraries....more than once.
<ioria> ah, it wants the python version of qt
<eelstrebor> i'm having trouble with installing bionic onto a hp6200 but the boot from either a dvd or thumbdrive hanges with a tpm error message - i disabled the tpm in the bios but it still hangs with a tpm error message - no other info found on a web search but i guess i can blacklist the module on the thumbdrive?
<TJ-> eelstrebor: could it be that it's an EFI Secure Boot and it needs access to the TPM?
<roracle> hey guys, i just opened my laptop to clean out the dust, and found out the CD-ROM drive had been disconnected since the last time i had done that (which is why it wasn't working) but i'm not sure why it won't show up. I think it may have something to do with SecureBoot being on, but i'm kind of stupid when it comes to this. Anyone know something about how to get it identified?
<eelstrebor> TJ-, don't know. but i just tried modifying the bootup with nomodeset and got past the tpm error message
<roracle> actually, i'm going to go check the bios thing, and try a few other things before i come back in here, if i'm back again that means it still isn't working lol
<TJ-> eelstrebor: maybe that is just the last thing you see, and is only a warning, not an error
<lazr47> i have a vmware vm with 17.10 server that i'm trying to upgrade to 18.04. i was able to do the upgrade and end up at a seemingly working 18.04 shell. however when i reboot the server it won't successfully boot, just drops to an initramfs prompt complaining about "mount: mounting /dev/mapper/vg1-root on /root failed: No such device
<lazr47> does anyone have any ideas for me to look into to try and fix this?
<TJ-> lazr47: you get a busybox 'initramfs' shell? is /dev/mapper/vg1-root there? if not does it show up doing "vgchange -ay" - if that command isn't available it would seem the initramfs-tools didn't correctly add the lvm2 scripts and tools
<TJ-> lazr47: it may be the virtual disk naming has changed and has caused an issue if the lvm.conf is excluding it, for example
<somasonic> pene
<Guest77907> o/ Does anyone know which building system is used in ubuntu?
<Guest77907> like fedora->koji
<OerHeks> Guest77907, for ubuntu/debian it is DPKG
<de-facto> Hey Guys, is there a good IDE for C++ on Bionic?
<de-facto> I tried Code::Blocks but its very old and unstable
<acheronuk> chuyd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Launchpad
<OerHeks> de-facto, tons of them
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<chuyd> OerHeks:  DPKG is the building tool, but what i'm  wondering is which building system is used to orchestrate the building for all the ubuntu packages
<acheronuk> chuyd: launchpad
<eelstrebor> TJ-, it is an error and it hangs (i waited 5 minutes) unless i use nomodeset
<eelstrebor> heh, it turns out it isn't the pc that i had ordered anyway
<OerHeks> chuyd, koji is exactly the same, why do you want to know and why did you not find such easy info?
 * chuyd reading acheronuk ty!
<chuyd> I'm never imagined that launchpad would handle the package building, i was reading through doccumentation but i found the way to do it manually with dpkg-buildpackage
<acheronuk> chuyd: well, it hands off to buildds hosted with (I think) openstack.
<lazr47> TJ-:  yes it's a BusyBox 'initramfs' shell. /dev/mapper/vg1-root is indeed there according to 'ls /dev/mapper/vg1-root' 'vgchange -ay' gets 'WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning.' (has not returned to prompt after a couple of minutes)
<acheronuk> build farm: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<TJ-> lazr47: ignore lvmetad, that is expected - that process doesn't start until the real root file-system and init is started
<chuyd> acheronuk: thx for pointing me to the right direction
<acheronuk> np
<TJ-> lazr47: if the node exists you need to check the file-system
<TJ-> lazr47: as in "fsck /dev/mapper/vg1-root"
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> what was the name of a torrent downloading software that was already in Ubuntu right after installation?
<SlidingHorn> TheWild: transmission
<OerHeks> type torrent in search ..
<SlidingHorn> Hey TJ- if I install that kernel from Proposed, is there anything I need to do to make sure that it's the only package taken from that repo?
<TheWild> hmm... :/   considering that I use i3 and thought I had mistyped a command
<TheWild> okay, thanks SlidingHorn. Transmission doesn't seem to be installed on my computer.
<OerHeks> ktorrent, transmission, maybe some other tool, depending on the desktop
<eelstrebor> this is interesting, the pc does have a nvidia pci  video card but it didn't show up on lspci or lshw
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: hmmm, I'm not sure. We do have apt pinning but I'm not sure if we can deploy it that way.
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: I suspect the apt_preferences "APT::Default-Release "bionic"; would do it combined with "apt-get install -t bionic-proposed <package-name>" to fetch the package from the (-t)arget distribution 'bionic-proposed' - assuming that is listed in the apt sources.list - you may need to test this hypothesis though!
<johnnyfive> Hello, I have a question about a package.
<johnnyfive> Whoops, premature enter
<johnnyfive> Anyway, the package is 'iucode-tool', which exists in main as a package to install, however the sources are listed in restricted.
<johnnyfive> AFAIK, this shouldn't happen, the sources for any given package should exist in the same component as installation package.
<johnnyfive> Is this an error, an exception to the rule, or am I misunderstanding the apt ecosystem?
<johnnyfive> This specific occurrence is in Bionic, I haven't investigated if this situation exists in other releases
<TJ-> johnnyfive: it is due to it being an automatic import from Debian
<johnnyfive> TJ-, thanks for the response. What i'm reading from your statement is that this is intended (not a bug), so this situation could occur again.
<johnnyfive> and more specifically won't be fixed. Is there any other data that explains your statement further? They made this decision so it was copied here, or something else?
<TJ-> johnnyfive: I'm trying to figure it out; it looks like it was originally (pre 2014) in multiverse around the time of the Vivid release, and then moved through 'main' to restricted' at version 1.1-1
<johnnyfive> TJ-, roger, thanks.
<notbobdole> So.. Anyone here using an Acer Nitro 5?
<TJ-> johnnyfive: I wonder if in the 'main' > 'restricted' move someone forgot to update the binary pocket description. It's actually stored in the restricted pocket
<notbobdole> having a horrible time to get the discreet graphics to be performant
<BrickedInTheHead> 7? The one with the plastic hinge caps but otherwise solid
<johnnyfive> Ah, so it's supposed to be in restricted, that would make more sense
<notbobdole> getting about half the performance as the ryzen 2500u integrated graphics with an rx 560x
<notbobdole> Been googling but I've not found anyone post how to get the switchable graphics fps to work
<BrickedInTheHead> yours is probably a lot newer. The casei s called that
<BrickedInTheHead> you have to be plugged in to use power hungry GPU
<lazr47> TJ-: 'fsck /dev/mapper/vg1-root' reports that i should use btrfs check as it's a btrfs volume. 'btrfs check /dev/mapper/vg1-root' seems to report that things are fine, no errors found. fwiw i followed a guide at some point a couple weeks ago and was able to mount and browse the disks from an ubuntu live iso boot session
<BrickedInTheHead> otherwise intergrated graphics have better performance
<notbobdole> BrickedInTheHead, have. Yup.
<TJ-> lazr47: right, so this sounds like it may be an issue with btrfs detection in the initramfs
<notbobdole> 2500u raven ridge: 1190  ; radeon 560x: 468
<notbobdole> on glmark2
<OerHeks> notbobdole, integraded might be better,  DRI_PRIME=1 glmark2 - for dedicated https://askubuntu.com/questions/1091846/how-to-switch-between-the-graphics-on-acer-nitro-5-with-amd-ryzen-and-radeon-560
<notbobdole> integrated should be about 1/3rd to 1/5th the score of the 560 :/
<BrickedInTheHead> I dont suggest using doing that on ubuntu. You end up with horrible battery life and constant fiddling with configs =/
<TJ-> johnnyfive: weird; it's actually in both main and restricted! see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/iucode-tool/  vs  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/i/iucode-tool/
<notbobdole> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/470351/rx-560x-slower-than-integrated-vega-gpu-on-fedora-28
<notbobdole> Led me to here
<OerHeks> BrickedInTheHead, borking battery life is a known issue, as the Dgpu cannot be switched off AFAIK
<notbobdole> Seems that the discrete graphics are in development still but there is a git kernel patch you can use.
<notbobdole> I gotta figure out how to swap to it though.
<notbobdole> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> and look for the Amdgpu-PRO driver..
<johnnyfive> TJ-, hah. That's even weirder. I'm in #debian and am starting a conversation there. Maybe there's a use-case for this behavior.
<BrickedInTheHead> Used some tool to switch between gfx hardware, but required constant restarts. I would only consider that if necessary for work
<TJ-> johnnyfive: 'restricted' maybe due to it containing Intel microcode; 'main' because it needs to be included on the installation CDs
<johnnyfive> TJ-, Hrm, so maybe intentional. Thanks for all the investigation. I'm going to dig further until i'm 100% sure this isn't just a bug. It is causing all sorts of headaches in our build pipeline.
<TJ-> johnnyfive: at a time when the devs are awake, I'd ask in #ubuntu-devel. You may need to wait until next week now
<johnnyfive> That's fine, not urgent. Thanks again for your help TJ-
<tomreyn> i think that at least since meltdown / spectre, the kernel packages depend on intel-microcode, and either directly or indirectly on iucode-tool. so at least since then one would want to make sure that any form of distribution which provides a kernel package also provides the others. not sure this explains it, though.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I wondered that, but it seems like it has been like this since 2014
<tomreyn> this is a lot earlier indeed.
<TJ-> tomreyn: weirdest is having it in 2 different distro sections simultaneously
<donofrio> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • Memory: Physical: 5.0 GiB Total (1.9 GiB Free) Swap: 2.4 GiB Total (1.4 GiB Free) • Storage: 66.7 GB / 174.3 GB (107.7 GB Free) • Uptime: 21h 22m 35s
<TJ-> tomreyn: Just when I thought I finally understood archive organisation (only taken 14 years!)
<tomreyn> IIRC the intel microcode update mechanism somehow broke around that time and was repaired a while later.
 * tomreyn doesn't claim to understand it yet ;)
<tomreyn> at some (recent) point i thought main would only contain GPL'd software, so filed a bug and then learnt i had misunderstood.
<tomreyn> s/software/packages/
<infogulch> hi! I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and I'm running into some issues with sshd. i went through and commented out the deprecated options and the service isn't logging those errors on startup anymore, but i'm still having trouble with agent forwarding. whenever i log in i get this error: `ln: failed to access '/home/infogulch/.ssh/ssh_auth_sock': Permission denied`
<infogulch> which looks like:    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 Dec  6 20:19 ssh_auth_sock -> /tmp/ssh-[stuff]/agent.22300
<infogulch> any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> infogulch: Are you trying to login as root?
<infogulch> nope
<infogulch> logging in as my normal user
<pragmaticenigma> i see that now.. .missed the user name in the path
<infogulch> i don't know, but is it weird that that link is owned by root?
<pragmaticenigma> infogulch: I would restore your back up of the config file and look at the difference... Just because something is deprecated, doesn't mean it's a security vulnerability. what you were seeing were warnings, merely there to inform you that a feature may be removed in the future.
<pragmaticenigma> Something that you removed is relied upon by Ubuntu's default configuration of openssh
<genii> key based auth to ssh
<infogulch> well i had this issue first, and when i went digging around in the logs for an explanation i saw those warnings so i fixed them, but this key forwarding issue is still here
<infogulch> so i don't think the warnings are related, not directly at least
<infogulch> because it had issues before and after fixing them
<pragmaticenigma> infogulch: Again, something that you commented out may have resulted in something else breaking. It is entirely possible. You made a massive number of changes and it this point, it is best to go back to square one and start one-by-one making changes and noting what did and did not change.
<infogulch> ok
<Sven_vB> hi! what's the best way in bionic to manage gnome-terminal settings from the command line/in a shell script?
<Sven_vB> I found https://askubuntu.com/questions/967517/backup-gnome-terminal but my dconf setup seems to no longer work and I read in another post it's now gconf again
<Sven_vB> oh! seems like dconf does work and I just had a misspelling.
<blackbird1> hi
<Sven_vB> does anyone know why, when I create a new profile with the gnome-terminal that shipped on the bionic live ISO, those new profile's settings are saved in "legacy/profiles:…"? shouldn't "legacy" be just for old stuff?
<blackbird1> I can't install ubuntu on asus rog ? many errors.
<BrickedInTheHead> UEFI/Legacy mode? blackbird1
<Sven_vB> blackbird1, try to get help with each of the errors one at a time. start with the first one.
<blackbird1> this is the 1st one:
<blackbird1> Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e
<blackbird1> MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list
<blackbird1> Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e
<Sven_vB> blackbird1, what kind of device did you boot from?
<Sven_vB> or rather, try to boot from
<blackbird1> Sven_vB, usb derive
<Sven_vB> which version of Ubuntu did you put on that USB drive, and which method did you use to put it there?
<blackbird1> Sven_vB, 18.04 LTS
<blackbird1> Sven_vB, I used Rufus to extract the iso in the usb
<Sven_vB> blackbird1, did you follow a tutorial on how to use Rufus? could you post the link?
<Sven_vB> I just remembered I had a similar problem with an Acer AOD once. it's probably not the best solution but worked for me: to just rename the "EFI" directory on the USB drive to a bogus name so the BIOS would use the old boot mechanism.
<Sven_vB> if it doesn't work you can just rename it back to EFI.
<Paddy_NI> I am having a really annoying issue, I am trying to burn some WAV files that I had previously ripped some months back. As soon as I click on "Burn" in either k3b or brasero (tried on two separate computers - one running Ubuntu 18.10 and the other Ubuntu MATE 18.04) it immediately fails and ejects the disc?
<Paddy_NI> I have tried playing the files and had previously successfully burned many discs with these particular files, they play perfectly in whatever media player you point them at
<Paddy_NI> And I have used multiple different CDR media
<Sven_vB> Paddy_NI, maybe the WAV has some strange header that brasero can't understand. you could try importing it into audacity and then export it again as WAV.
<Paddy_NI> Sven_vB, That sounds interesting, worth a shot I suppose :-)
<Paddy_NI> Cheers
#ubuntu 2018-12-15
<blackbird1> Sven_vB, modifying the EFI folder doesn't work
<Sven_vB> blackbird1, did you have problems renaming it, or did you rename it but it had no effect on the boot error?
<Paddy_NI> Sven_vB, No joy :-(
<blackbird1> Sven_vB, "no effect on the boot error" just a black screen with the cursor at the top left of the screen
<blackbird1> Sven_vB, no error is displyed, just a black screen with the cursor at the top left of the screen
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | blackbird1 Try :
<ubottu> blackbird1 Try :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yetifur> i am trying to run sudo apt-get update but it gets stuck at the prompt where it goes to security.ubuntu.com (i pinged that IP and it connects just fine). I also googled this and some solution refers to disabling IPV6. I did this but it still gets stuck. Please advise
<ashkitten> hey, i'm trying to get unattended-upgrades to send mail to my email using smtp thru mailgun but i'm not sure how? i tried using update-alternatives to link /usr/bin/mailx to /usr/bin/s-nail but i get the feeling all these instructions are out of date and it's just using sendmail directly instead or something
<ryuo> yetifur: i've had that happen and it was because my ISP sometimes gives my router incorrect IPv6 settings.
<ryuo> yetifur: did you try ping -4 and -6 both?
<yetifur> @ryuo, yes.. in fact, went to /etc/gai.conf and edited it there but no dice. Its very odd because I can ping the IP's just fine from the command line. ...so it's reaching ok.
<ryuo> i don't mess with that file. any output you can share of what APT is saying?
<yetifur> @ryuo, and I see it cycles to several security.ubuntu.com's IP's..
<yetifur> @ryuo, not very informative.. it just can't go anywhere..
<ryuo> try this.
<ryuo> apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<yetifur> cheking..
<ryuo> it's always possible that there's a transient network or service outage.
<tomreyn> yetifur: can you post the output of this: pastebinit <(ping -qc3 security.ubuntu.com; echo; ping6 -qc3 security.ubuntu.com; echo; curl -sI4 http://security.ubuntu.com; curl -sI6 http://security.ubuntu.com;)
<yetifur> no dice. I see the IP is trying to connect to..so I do a Ctrl-C and ping that IP.. it connects just fine. THere must be soething else here.
<yetifur> tomreyn, sure.. one moment.
<ryuo> yetifur: in the future, i don't suggest messing with random files under /etc without knowing how to reverse it.
<ryuo> at least not without diagnosing the cause of your issue.
<yetifur> @ryuo, trial and error mate. And it was put back the way ti was.
<ryuo> Ok.
<tomreyn> ashkitten: i think the supported way is to combine mailx with a locally installed mta such as postfix or exim.
<ashkitten> tomreyn: what i'm seeing now is to replace sendmail with ssmtp
<tomreyn> "link /usr/bin/mailx to /usr/bin/s-nail" sounds like a dirty hack to me.
<yetifur> tomreyn, err.. I get single prompt: '>'  nothing more. After it typed 'pastebinit <(ping ..etc
<tomreyn> yetifur: you'll have mistyped something, can you not copy + paste?
<ashkitten> tomreyn: that's how it was before 18.04, with the heirloom-mailx package which did exactly that
<yetifur> @tomreyn, the host will not copy to the guest. I have to quit and come back inside the instance.. brb.
<ryuo> and they're gone.
<tomreyn> its good to know what they were discussing a different system and that virtualization or containers were involved, though
<tomreyn> s/what/that/
<tomreyn> ashkitten: seeing, where? yopu seem to be followeing some tutorials?
<ashkitten> tomreyn: well, if unattended-upgrades uses sendmail, ssmtp also provides sendmail
<ashkitten> the logical conclusion
<FreeBDSM> I have installed wine repo, I want to build wine, so I uncommented deb-src line in /etc/apt/sources.list. Now when I try to `apt update` I get: `W: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/source/Sources' as repository 'https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic InRelease' does not seem to provide it (sources.list entry misspelt?)`
<yetifur> tomryn can you repost the command pastebin command?
<yetifur> @tomreyn can you repost the command?
<tomreyn> yetifur: pastebinit <(ping -qc3 security.ubuntu.com; echo; ping6 -qc3 security.ubuntu.com; echo; curl -sI4 http://security.ubuntu.com; curl -sI6 http://security.ubuntu.com;)
<tomreyn> yetifur: also tell us more about the virtualization or container configuration you have there
<ashkitten> tomreyn: yep, worked
<tomreyn> ashkitten: so it returned a URL this time?
<ashkitten> tomreyn: i replaced sendmail with ssmtp and it sent the mail
<yetifur> @tomreyn running virtualbox on my laptop. Two VM's: Centos and Ubuntu
<tomreyn> ashkitten: oops sorry mixed you up there
<ashkitten> it's fine
<tomreyn> ashkitten: glad you worked it out. ;-)
<FreeBDSM> can apt be used onto https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/xUbuntu_18.04/ this repo?
<FreeBDSM> I can't make it work
<ashkitten> protonmail seems to not be liking the emails i send it tho, gonna have to check that out
<FreeBDSM> that repo has sources
<FreeBDSM> unlike winehq repo
<yetifur> @tomreyn the network is bridged for both so I can get local IP's to ssh into my instances. The command you posted states that I am missing pastebinit but doing an apt install does not connect.
<yetifur> @tomreyn, using hexchat in Ubuntu right now, so connectivity  = ok. I must be missing something else here...
<calamari> I'd like to create a GPT partitioned UEFI bootable USB image that I can copy to an arbitrarily-sized USB stick. How does Ubuntu accomplish this? I can create the image, but when I dd it to my USB, fdisk complains about GPT problems, and it gets stuck in grub rescue.
<FreeBDSM> I have added `deb-src https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/xUbuntu_18.04 ./` to `/etc/apt/sources.list` and now `apt update` tells me `W: GPG error: https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/xUbuntu_18.04 ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DFA175A75104960E`, but the signature is right damnit there!
<EriC^^> calamari: you shouldnt be using fdisk with gpt, use gdisk instead, as for the usb, make sure to install grub with the removeable media options
<tomreyn> yetifur: do this instead: sudo apt -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1' update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<yetifur> @tomreyn ahh sending the trace to termbin.com. One moment.
<tomreyn> yetifur: and this:  (ping -qc3 security.ubuntu.com; echo; ping6 -qc3 security.ubuntu.com; echo; curl -sI4 http://security.ubuntu.com 2>&1; curl -sI6 http://security.ubuntu.com 2>&1;) | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> yetifur: if you are able to ssh into the guest system you are having trouble with then you shouold also be able to copy + paste to it
<yetifur> @tomreyn in order for me to ssh into ubuntu i have to install the ssh package and I can't do that because apt-get update gets stuck.
<yetifur> @tomreyn This is ubuntu 18.04 desktop. I am wondering if the server version is all I need.
<tomreyn> yetifur: you mean the openssh-server package? i assumed this was already installed since you said "the network is bridged for both so I can get local IP's to ssh into my instances."
<tomreyn> yetifur: when you refer to some system, please point out whether it's the host or guest system, i'm having trouble following. i was referring to the guest system.
<yetifur> @tomreyn I can ssh into Centos.. but not Ubuntu (i get denied).. so I am assuming sshd is not installed.
<yetifur> @tomreyn my guests are Centos/Ubuntu. Host: Windows Enterprise.
<tomreyn> ssh server is installed on ubuntu server by default, not on ubuntu desktop
<yetifur> @tomreyn i see. Let me wipe out this .iso then. brb if i cannot ssh. Thank you for your help
<tomreyn> this issue you're running into is a different one, though, probably a resolver or routing issue. but debugging it will be much easier if you can ssh into the system.
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: read the message again, apt lack the apt repository GPG signing key, and thus can't verify that the signature is correct (or not)
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: you'd need to "wget 'https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/xUbuntu_18.04/Release.key' -O /tmp/wine.key', then ensure you trust /tmp/wine.key to sign this repository, then sudo apt-key add /tmp/wine.key
<thatlizdude> (thatlizdude) do you guys know if there are any plans to add fractional scaling in Ubuntu 18.04? I'm trying to set the scaling to 250% on 4k, 200% is too small, 300% is too big...
<OerHeks> thatlizdude, gnome-tweak-tool can do that
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<thatlizdude> is that like a hacky way that could be broken in future updates?
<OerHeks> no, pretty common tweaktool
<OerHeks> KDE would have it buildin
<thatlizdude> so is KDE better for higher res displays?
<OerHeks> No, just saying this option would be standard , even application solely
<OerHeks> https://i.stack.imgur.com/bvYXb.gif
<thatlizdude> oh yeah, I'm still able to install KDE without reinstalling right?
<OerHeks> sure, one can add any desktop, and choose from login; removing a desktop can be interesting
<thatlizdude> why would removing it be a problem?
<Geo> Hi folks, trying to install 18.04 on a laptop that currently has windows 10 on it (not trying to keep Win10, but I would like to keep the recovery partition just in case). I've tried from both USB and CD now; the partition screen is all jacked up. It doesn't list /dev/sda in the screen (but it does shot in in the 'install bootable partition' drop down)
<Geo> Can anyone think of a reason it wouldn't show me sda? Some Windows self-preservation method? :)
<OerHeks> Geo, use a usb to backup that install partition, using the windows tool, would be the safest way, so you can start really fresh. current install might have ExFat, you would need to boot into live session and install 2 files for support, else it might be an UEFI thing
<OerHeks> exfat-utils and exfat-fuse
<thatlizdude> thanks man
<ryuo> Geo: what's the device in question? Some Windows 10 devices don't use SATA devices at all.
<ryuo> i've seen ones using MMC or even NVMe.
<OerHeks> good spot
<ryuo> i only really saw MMC in the bottom of the barrel x86 offerings though.
<ryuo> usually capped to 32 or 64 GB.
<Geo> ryuo: an HP laptop
<Geo> pavilion
<ryuo> Geo: can't be more specific?
<Geo> how specific do you need?
<ryuo> Model # if you have it.
<ryuo> i'm using a probook 455 g5 myself.
<Geo> No, b/c HP doesn't write model #s anywhere anymore
<ryuo> Not even the bottom?
<Geo> nope
<Geo> its a brand new one
<ryuo> Their business hardware at least still does that
<ryuo> Oh well.
<Geo> no mod #, and the best part was no windows key
<ryuo> Are you at least able to boot the live CD?
<Geo> I had to do some stupid powershell to get my own windows key off of it
<Geo> but now I'm just whining
<Geo> yeah, live CD works fine
<Geo> fdisk shows the partitions fine
<ryuo> I can help you poke around for a storage device.
<ryuo> Oh.
<ryuo> So the issue is the partitioner doesn't show them?
<iosecure> Even new HP systems have that information on the bottom case.
<Geo> The partitioner in the installer does not show it. It shows the USB stick, though
<ryuo> so, nothing for /dev/sda shows up? not even partitions?
<Geo> no partitions, and no disk
 * ryuo boggles.
<Geo> but sda does show up in the 'install bootable partition' drop down
<ryuo> yet, you can run fdisk -l on /dev/sda from a terminal?
<OerHeks> or windows is shutdown with fastboot, or it is nvme, or exfat
<Geo> yes
<OerHeks> fdisk should show something though
<Geo> OerHeks: ooooh....
<Geo> you know what?
<thatlizdude> OerHeks: looks like gnome tweak tools doesn't support fractional scaling :/
<Geo> Because I couldn't get BIOS running, i selected the 'boot from other media' option in Win 10... would that do it?
<ryuo> Does Ubiquity even support installing to NVMe? I've never tried it.
<ryuo> OerHeks: honestly, you don't really need to keep the recovery partition since Microsoft provides ISOs you can reinstall Windows from if you really need to.
<Geo> looking closer... sda3 is missing
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> Geo: ^
<Geo> its 'the big partition'
<ryuo> Geo: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO
<Geo> or would be if it was there; 950GB or so, of the TB drive
<Geo> ryuo: I was thinking the HP drivers might be in there as well
<Geo> I did that a few years back, still never got all the 'little' pieces reinstalled
<Geo> but maybe its better since then
<ryuo> Geo: You can get those from the web site afaik.
<ryuo> But if it's that important, you could also make a disk image.
<OerHeks> thatlizdude, i could do 125% .. or 140%
<Geo> yeah, just a pain to know which 30 different files you need
<thatlizdude> OerHeks: what resolution
<OerHeks> that affects windows too
<Geo> as i recall, there was no 'download this for everything' file
<Geo> anyway
<Geo> Did I miss a solution suggestion in there somewhere?
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/k9xvhlZ
<ryuo> Geo: well, it'd help if you pasted your dmesg.
<Geo> k
<ryuo> So we can at least see how your storage devices are connected.
<ryuo> It's probably using UEFI, so it won't have partition specific locations like BIOS would.
<ryuo> (bootloader wise)
<Geo> paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z5FGzf5cc2
<ryuo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z5FGzf5cc2
<thatlizdude> OerHeks: yeah I didn't mean just fonts though
<ryuo> Ah. I think I see why you have an issue.
<ryuo> GPT: Use GNU Parted to correct GPT errors.
<ryuo> The kernel is complaining about the disk's label.
<ryuo> Weird.
<infogulch> i upgraded my personal server from 16.04 -> 18.04, and the $HOME/.ssh/ssh_auth_sock file is now owned by root:root instead of me:me which is keeping me from using agent forwarding
<ryuo> The numbering is weird too. There's no 3?
<ryuo> i've only seen that with DOS/MBR labels with logical partitions.
<infogulch> i don't seem to be able to chown it either
<ryuo> infogulch: did you try doing that as root? regular users can't use chown.
<infogulch> yes, sudo chown
<Geo> a1 = EFI System, a2 = MS reserved, a4 = MS recovery, a5 = MS basic data
<infogulch> it doesn't give an error, but it doesn't work either
<Geo> 3 is missing, correct
<Geo> and that is the 'big' partition
<ryuo> it looks like your table may have been corrupted.
<Geo> Windows boots fine though
<ryuo> Hm.
<Geo> amazing, right? :)
<infogulch> i'm comparing directly to a pre-upgrade clone of my server
<Geo> maybe create sd3?
<ryuo> Geo: did you check for BIOS updates?
<Geo> er, sda3
<Geo> No - damn thing boots so fast I can't get into it :P
<ryuo> You can do those from Windows...
<Geo> Oh, cool
<ryuo> Or, you can use windows to get into the firmware.
<Geo> I'll try that
<ryuo> Truth is, some modern HPs are able to update BIOS from the BIOS using the ethernet NIC, if you have one.
<ryuo> My ProBook 455 G5 has this capability.
<ryuo> Most of my Linux issues were fixed by the BIOS update from August I got.
<Geo> no bios option i can see
<Geo> (back in windows)
<ryuo> Geo: did you try going to HP's website to see if their software finds an availabel update?
<ryuo> If nothing else, it's good to use latest BIOS because of possible fixes for issues you may encounter.
<Geo> i thought you said windows could do it :P
<Geo> sure
<Geo> looking now
<ryuo> It can, but using software provided by HP
<Geo> yeah, just messin with you
<ryuo> >.>
<Geo> I find its good practice to taunt those helping you
<Geo> really helps the process along
<ryuo> Right...
<OerHeks> some fancy hp models have a hdd lock in the bios
<ryuo> password protection you mean?
<ryuo> I think that was an option for this ProBook but I didn't opt for it.
<ryuo> I installed my own SSDs to replace the crappy HDD they shipped with it.
<OerHeks> jups, heavy managment, though you would not need to type it in during boot
<ryuo> I guess I'm weird. I got a customized HP through their web store.
<ryuo> A lot more options than the regular stores.
<OerHeks> "i lost the coupon for this model"
<ryuo> lol.
<ryuo> I just preferred getting a built to order laptop. It takes longer but worth it if you're particular.
<Geo> still here,just updating
<Geo> model is 15-cs0064st btw
<Geo> fun fact, ctrl-alt-s pops up a system window with that info
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1095628/when-installing-ubuntu-on-my-new-hp-pavilion-15cs0064st-the-installation-type-i
<OerHeks> is your hdd in raid ?
<OerHeks> wow it even gives screenshots what happens when you change to AHCI
<Geo> ok, bios updated
<ryuo> that's the first step for any new PC, honestly.
<Geo> in the windows partitioner, the 'missing' partition shows as ntfs
<ryuo> Geo: did you reboot for BIOS update?
<Geo> yes
<ryuo> ok
<ryuo> Interesting.
<ryuo> Found your model's service manual
<Geo> ok, got into bios
<ryuo> Heh. Seems that BIOS update was mainly for: "Provides support for Windows 10 v1809."
<ryuo> Anyway.
<Geo> legacy support disabled... do i need that?
<ryuo> only if you intend that booting method.
<ryuo> to use*
<ryuo> The only one you may need to disable is secure boot, but you were able to boot before...
<Geo> yeah, nothing changed... bumped usb up in the boot order to skip any windows loading, still the exact same screen
<OerHeks> boot in live mode, open terminal: fdisk -l
<OerHeks> i hope you checked AHCI/raid setting in the bios too
<Geo> sda3 shows up this time in fdisk...
<ryuo> It could be that parted won't detect it because of that partition issue.
<ryuo> Could the BIOS update have helped?
<Geo> *shrug*
<Geo> OerHeks: what a I checking?
<Geo> ...other than I don't see anything
<OerHeks> hdd controller mode
<ryuo> It's probably AHCI. IDE mode isn't use anymore.
<OerHeks> this post mentions raid mode, often a cause for ubuntu not to see hdd https://askubuntu.com/questions/1095628/when-installing-ubuntu-on-my-new-hp-pavilion-15cs0064st-the-installation-type-i
<OerHeks> but if you see a partition it should be fine, unless it says exfat
<Major_Wedgie> Hello!
<Geo> none of that
<Geo> so what the hell now, heh
<Major_Wedgie> What?
<OerHeks> go use the whole disk, and forget the partition, you can always download the iso with microsoft
<Geo> I can't even do that
<Geo> sda doesn't show up as an option
<Geo> at all
<OerHeks> then i guess it is raid.
<ryuo> I have a theory but i've been ignored.
 * ryuo shrugs.
<Geo> the partition thing?
<Geo> It's gone
<Geo> the error
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> Well, if Ubuntu won't detect it...
<ryuo> Hm.
<Geo> nol i take that back, its there
<ryuo> I don't normally recommend it, but there's another way to install Ubuntu.
<Geo> grep'd the wrong term, sorry
<ryuo> Oh.
<Geo> so how would I use gpt to fix this?
<ryuo> No idea. I've never seen the error before. If I were you, i'd nuke the disk label and start over.
<Geo> haha
<ryuo> But that depends on how attached you are to the existing contetns.
<ryuo> It appears to be complaining that the backup GPT label is not present.
<ryuo> That may be why parted doesn't "see" it.
<Geo> ok, ran it and repaired... lets try again
<Geo> victory!
<Geo> you can do the 'i told you so dance' now, if you like ryuo
<ryuo> I see. So it was parted being overzealous.
<ryuo> :D
<ryuo> Geo: fyi, the other install method I was talking about was the manual method I have used before.
<ryuo> debootstrap.
<Geo> now we're back in charted waters. All looks good now
<Geo> yeah... pass on that haha
<ryuo> it offers installation options that ubiquity cannot provide currently.
<ryuo> But, it requires a skilled hand to pull off, so it's not for everyone.
<ryuo> I used it to get Ubuntu running on ZFS root.
<ryuo> Before that I was using it to do the same on my Debian server.
<ryuo> Geo: i don't advise it if you're not comfortable doing all your partitioning, formatting, etc, yourself.
<ryuo> whatever it is that's specific for your install.
<Geo> is the rule of thumb still 2x memory for a swap drive?
<ryuo> w/e floats your boat.
<ryuo> i don't use swap anymore.
<ryuo> I struggle to use the 16G I have.
<Geo> I'll be running VMs on here
<Geo> interesting google answers coming back on this
<ryuo> then why didn't you go for more RAM?
<ryuo> unless you mean containers.
<Ben64> i don't have swap, do have 32GB ram, run VMs and stuff
<Ben64> once you run out of ram, swap or not, things are bad
<ryuo> and swap isn't a substitute for physical RAM.
<ryuo> VMs require you to reserve a slice of RAM for the duration of their lifetime.
<ryuo> part of why I prefer containers if I'm just going to run Linux software...
<ryuo> Geo: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c06165629
<ryuo> at some point you may want to opt for the full 16G. I'm using mine with that.
<ryuo> I sit right now with 50% utilization and that's with some RAM hungry stuff running.
 * ryuo shrugs.
<infogulch> ok well i fixed it by changing the owner of the symlink target in /tmp/ssh-xyz/agent.123 and it's parent directory to myself to match the setup in my previous environment. not sure why it was changed to root during the upgrade but there it is
<Geo> aaaand installer crashed
<ryuo> Geo: sorry to hear that.
<Geo> i've never had an install problem before... so weird
<Geo> crashed a 2nd time
<Geo> 'error copying files to hard disk'
<Geo> I wonder if I have a bad disk, hence the earlier issues
<klu3> when my computer says- Hard disk failure is imminent -which hdd is it talking about? it only shows me one of the two here's the screenshot http://bayimg.com/lanhbAAgC
<ryuo> klu3: there's no way to tell from the limited information. you should check the SMART of both.
<klu3> 1st Drive shows western digital which is my ubuntu os, 2nd Drive shows blank, that's where my other data is
<ryuo> ideally from livecd, as continued writing may make this worse.
<klu3> ryuo: where do i check that, the ubuntu program?
<ryuo> klu3: smartctl can get that, but it has to be run from a terminal.
<klu3> oh i already back it up took one hour but i back it up so im safe, was just curious
<klu3> ok ty will try
<ryuo> with -a
<ryuo> if you want help interpretting the results, come back here with the output. someone can probably look at it.
<ryuo> Geo: no idea. check SMART?
<ryuo> Geo: though, this is why i sometimes wipe the disks... residual data can do a lot of weird stuff.
<Geo> yeah, just finished manual format
<ryuo> eh... not what I meant, but... anyway.
<Geo> should bootloader go on sda, or sda1 (my / partition)?
<ryuo> for UEFI, it'll go wherever your ESP is.
<WoC> klu3, i would guess the 2nd, as it fails to read any identifier for that disk
<Geo> and what does that mean, exactly?
<ryuo> Geo: EFI System Partition. It's the one partition that has to be formatted with VFAT.
<ryuo> (aka FAT12/16/32)
<Geo> so a partition, not the disk
<ryuo> Yes.
<Geo> hmm
<Geo> could it be the / partition? I feel like I've done that before
<ryuo> ... No
<ryuo> root partition cannot be the ESP.
<ryuo> Namely because VFAT is not a unix compatible filesystem.
<ryuo> It was created for MSDOS, after all.
<ryuo> Geo: you're probably confusing it with /boot partitions, a different concept.
<Geo> damnit. I keep getting the same error over and over.
<ryuo> dmesg say anything?
<ryuo> If it was a hardware issue i'd expect a lot of ATA or other IO errors.
<ryuo> Geo: ok, well, if the installer is still giving you trouble... there's always the last resort method that might work.
<Geo> running fsck right now, i'll check dmesg in a moment
<Geo> zlib decompression failed, data probably corrupt
<Geo> maybe I need a new iso
<Geo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/65830/errno-5-input-output-error-when-trying-to-install
<ryuo> Could be.
<Geo> yep, hash is off
<Geo> son of a
<ryuo> Not rare.
<ryuo> How*
<Geo> $ md5sum ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Geo> 02c5d946778e232ed029ff646a7e6aec  ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Geo> from web: f430da8fa59d2f5f4262518e3c177246 *ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<klu3> ryou: thank you for that smartctl program it shows everything i need to know about the hdd including the sata version, it looks like sata3 6Gb/s but only using 3Gb/s, and comparing the two hdd it seems the other one have 3 errors log the other one didnt have any
<klu3> WoC: figured as much, thanks for confirming
<ryuo> klu3: i doubt that detail matters. HDDs can't saturate SATA very well.
<klu3> im going to test it on another computer with latest hardware see if it use 6Gb/s like its suppose to, well im off thnx for the help guys
<ryuo> ... why do they fixate on the version of SATA it actually uses? it doesn't matter much for HDDs.
<ryuo> i've never seen one exceed 150-180 MB/s
<ryuo> version 2 can easily handle that.
 * ryuo shrugs.
<BrickedInTheHead> Can you hotplug a display in Ubuntu 16.xx? On same gfx deviece
<BrickedInTheHead> or will everything break
<WoC> I dare say it depends on which device
<BrickedInTheHead> Nvidia card using default display drivers
<WoC> but then again i'm not quite BrickedInTheHead
<OerHeks> often it should work, some hardware could demand plugin before boot
<Waylon> 3
<ryuo> 4
<WoC> But, im thinking it should work
<OerHeks> if it does not respond in 5 sec, go into settings
<Waylon> ]63
<OerHeks> gentle smash on the side
<BrickedInTheHead> Thanks. I'll try when I dont have any tasks open
<Geo> for those of you playing along at home, a new iso appears to have done the trick
<OerHeks> :-)
<Vivit> coi rodo
<Vivit> I've got a problem.
<lotuspsychje> ask it in the channel Vivit
<Vivit> I'm typing :p
<Vivit> I just installed lubuntu on a macbook, and I'm trying to get the wifi working, but all the advice I find online asks me to use apt-get, which is obviously useless to me since I don't have internet access in the first place (no ethernet port)
<Mcl0vin> howdy folks
<Mcl0vin> i need help with my ubuntu box
<lotuspsychje> ask your question to the channel please Mcl0vin
<Mcl0vin> I think something is broken bad https://pastebin.com/A3YssTuW
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: first of all, it would be nice to get access on a working ethernet connection to update your system to latest, maybe wifi will work then
<Vivit> I said I didn't have an ethernet port.
<lotuspsychje> a macbook without an ethernet port?
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje: just like Apple new car...no windows :P
<Vivit> yep.
<Vivit> What I'm looking for is a .deb I can download, transfer via flash drive, and install manually.
<ohjk> usb ethernet adapter?
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: whats your wifi chipset please?
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: i would first clean your system, before doing the lts upgrade
<Vivit> Broadcom BCM4360 [14e4:43a0]
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: you need 14.04 to 16.04 i presume?
<Vivit> (rev 03)
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: ok, take your liveusb/cdrom and search in the dirs /pool or something to install the broadcom driver
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje: you might laugh but i am not sure which verion i have :( I know i installed it 2014
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: lsb_release -a we dont laugh with ubuntu versions here ; )
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje: i did apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean
<Vivit> The liveusb?
<Vivit> Is that sort of thing normally included on the ISO?
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: the braodcom driver does yes
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: maybe try something deeper, bleachbit, dpkg purge stubborn package, and ppa's removal
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje: been there, tried that .... bash: /usr/bin/lsb_release: /usr/bin/python3: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje: ^^ is when i run lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: can you recall how you installed those packages? manually? ppa?
<OerHeks> solution to offline https://askubuntu.com/questions/626642/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-offline
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje: i can't remember
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: allright mate, try the 3 cleaning methods
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: its reccomended you get apt to not spit out errors anymore, before you lts upgrade
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje: apt-get autoclean && apt-get clean ?
<OerHeks> autoremove, for all those kernels
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: no, scroll to the deeper part
<ikatamoonshots> mclovin, you didnt run apt-get update before upgrade, its not in the paste?
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: i did
<Vivit> Okay, I have the liveusb open
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: you are correct its not in the paste
<Vivit> Where should I look for the broadcom driver, lotuspsychje?
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: no, scroll to the deeper part <--- not following
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: did you read the reccomends we just did?
<lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: <lotuspsychje> Mcl0vin: maybe try something deeper, bleachbit, dpkg purge stubborn package, and ppa's removal
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: oerheks pasted you the offline driver installer howto
<Vivit> Oh, sorry, didn't see that
<Vivit> I can't find those things in the pool
<Vivit> I'm running lubuntu, not vanilla ubuntu, by the way
<ikatamoonshots> maybe try reinstalling python3 , no idea how to replicate this
<Vivit> is there a #lubuntu channel?
<ikatamoonshots> https://askubuntu.com/questions/786156/apt-get-update-not-working-due-to-unmet-dependencies/979022
<lotuspsychje> ikatamoonshots: we dont really know how he installed the packages, and he cant recall neither
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: broadcom driver in /pool should also be on the lubuntu live media(iso)
<lotuspsychje> can you check it please Vivit ?
<ikatamoonshots> "py3clean not found" has some results on a search , above link is one suggests reinstalling python3, the second answer has a more tricky "fix"
<lotuspsychje> !info python3-minimal trusty
<ubottu> python3-minimal (source: python3-defaults): minimal subset of the Python language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 139 kB
<lotuspsychje> worth a try ikatamoonshots
<Vivit> lotuspsychje I'm checking for it
<Mcl0vin> lotuspsychje: I am lost. not sure where to start
<Vivit> I can't find it
<Vivit> What is it called?
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: did you read the link OerHeks provided?
<Vivit> Yes.
<ikatamoonshots> something like this for a first try id do
<ikatamoonshots> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update;
<ikatamoonshots>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-minimal  && sudo apt-get install --fix-broken ;
<ikatamoonshots> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vivit> The files listed in that link aren't there one the drive.
<Vivit> s/one/on
<ikatamoonshots> or just remove python and reinstall it after successful update/upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: did you see a pool directory?
<Vivit> Yes.
 * ikatamoonshots best guess
<Vivit> I'm looking through the pool directory, and it's not there.
<ikatamoonshots> getting rid of python maybe more easy, from what i see its just a python thing
<Vivit> The packages available in /pool are as follows: grub2, lupin, mouseemu, setserial, shim, user-setup, and caspar.
<Vivit> That's all.
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: python3-launchpadlib gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4 gir1.2-unity-5.0
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: maybe you can grab the lubuntu-restricted-extras on an usb stick and try like that
<ikatamoonshots> ?
<Vivit> The package catalog on the web describes lubuntu-restricted-extras as "commonly used media codecs and fonts for Lubuntu"
<Vivit> Do wifi drivers count as media codecs?
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: the broadcom driver rests inside the restricted extras
<Vivit> Alright, I installed the restricted extras. Reboot?
<lotuspsychje> yes plz vivid
<Vivit> Alright, I installed the restricted extras. Reboot?
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: can you pastebin sudo lshw -C network please
<Vivit> What information do you want from it?
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: the driver: part at bottom
<Vivit> um
<Vivit> Should it have "driver: " in front of it?
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: driver= yes, if not its not installed properly
<Vivit> At the bottom it says resources: memory:b0600000-b0607fff memory:b0400000-b04fffff
<Vivit> it must not be installed correctly then
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: try bcmwl-kernel-source then
<Geo> ok, Im stuck on getting grub to install properly
<Geo> running grub install gives me an error containing "grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.."
<Geo> The installer kept failing there
<thatlizdude> ok I am getting kind of desperate trying to find how to scale my display to 250% because gnome doesn't allow me, it only allows 200% and 300% - is there a way to do this? gnome tweak tools doesn't have this feature
<Geo> So I mounted /dev/sda from the live cd, and ran grub-install --root-directory=/home/ubuntu/foo /dev/sda
<Geo> but I get that error. I have sda1 as fat32, with boot and esp flags set
<thatlizdude> should I just switch to KDE?
<caipiblack> Hi, I come back about my library problems. So on Ubuntu 18.04, I don't arrive to find the correct library for "gmp", "mpir" and "Qt5Qwt6" this is for build gnuradio from source (i need it from sources). Buton the new ubuntu, There is problems with these libs.
<caipiblack> For gmp i tried to install it manually (./configure, make, make install but during the cmake of gnuradio it doesn't find gmp
<caipiblack> Did someone know how cmake "search" for libraries ?
<ikatamoonshots> cant reproduce this err on gnuradio build for 18.04 | https://pastebin.com/bdVuCeuv
<ikatamoonshots> installed pybombs from pip and satisfied other deps during configure with apt and pip - apparently build successful or i miss something
<ikatamoonshots> sry, no qt installed, have to check again
<lotuspsychje> caipiblack: we advice to use the packages from the ubuntu repos, instead of compiling your own
<ikatamoonshots> installed pyqt5 and libqwt qt5 - apparently the qt deps are resolved , cant reproduce the err
<nekowaiidesu> Hi.. Not exactly an Ubuntu question specifically but maybe someone can advise
<nekowaiidesu> If I have a damaged HDD, trying to make DD image of it. DD estimates 127 DAYS remaining.
<rud0lf> rather ask a question then look for volunteer to ask
<rud0lf> o_O
<nekowaiidesu> Is there anything that can be done? Or should I kill it and send the drive to forensic/specialist data recovery
<OerHeks> i would not use dd, but dd_rescue, dd_rhelp and GNU ddrescue are better options
<nekowaiidesu> Apologies, I am using ddrescue not d
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: scan the whole hd with photorec to recover data, then dont use it anymore
<nekowaiidesu> lotuspsychje, I can try it - but would it not take just as long? P.S. even when I fdisk -l it freezes my machine for like 5 minutes before it shows sdb (the faulty drive)
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: save what you can save, before it dies :p
<nekowaiidesu> Just out of curiosity: Anyone know what the next level of data recovery is? Like how do forensics get stuff of drives that have been opened / heads faulty / platters contaminated etc
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: perhaps select photorec filetypes only scan to reduce workflow
<nekowaiidesu> I've never used photorec. Would testdisk be about the same?
<OerHeks> gnu ddrescue or dd_rescue makes a difference, use the gnu version https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<nekowaiidesu> OerHeks, oooh, I didn't realize. I'll check it out.
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: photorec is inside the package testdisk yes
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: after install sudo photorec
<nekowaiidesu> ><lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: photorec is inside the package testdisk yes
<nekowaiidesu> My bad lol :) Then I've used photorec plenty without realising it
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: well testdisk & photorec have both another goal
<blackbird1> hi, I try to install ubuntu 18.04 LTS in dual boot with windows 10 on an asus rog from a live usb. After the logo of ubuntu was loaded, the screen blink and some errors are displayed. At that point, the installation doesn't progress.
<EriC^^> blackbird1: what errors?
<blackbird1> EriC^^, hard to read them, because the screen blink a little bit fast.
<EriC^^> blackbird1: try booting with nomodeset and remove 'quiet splash' if it's in the kernel line in grub
<blackbird1> EriC^^, some errors, that I could read:
<blackbird1> Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e
<blackbird1> MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list
<blackbird1> Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e
<blackbird1> ACPI Error:  Names pace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
<blackbird1> and many others
<blackbird1> EriC^^, the OS (from live usb) stop at this message: "started user manger for 121" and the screen blink in loop.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<badnick> I haven't been able to get AMD graphics to work in 18.04. It's a system with Intel and AMD graphics. The Intel graphics work fine but when I start something on the AMD card with DRI_PRIME=1, it freezes the entire system for a few seconds
<badnick> The error message that appears in TTY1 is variations on [  129.372362] radeon 0000:0a:00.0: ring 0 stalled for more than 11228msec
<badnick> glxgears runs 75% of the time and freezes the system and crashes the other 25%
<badnick> i've tried switching to the amdgpu driver using boot options since the card is supposed to be supported by both, but the same thing happens, except that the error message is not ring 0 stalled but a segfault at 0x0 (in Xorg.0.log)
<mort> I think 18.10 includes a newer kernel with much better support for recent amd graphics chips
<badnick> I've tried both upgrading to 18.10 and installing mainline kernels in 18.04, but that doesn't seem to fix it
<badnick> and also makes the entire system lock up a few times per day
<badnick> so that even REISUB doesn't reboot it
<badnick> iirc amdgpu doesn't run at all before kernel 4.18, so there is a difference, but ultimately it still doesn't work and the spontaneous freezing is still there
<mort> I have no idea then, sorry
<badnick> Thanks anyway
<badnick> I'm beginning to think this might be a bug in the driver
<badnick> Well, if it segfaults then it probably is, but I can't find any other reports about it
<mort> it could even be a hardware issue
<badnick> i thought about that as well, but the card always worked fine in windows
<badnick> and i think it still does
<Sven_vB_> badnick, does REISUB work usually? it might be disabled
<badnick> Sven_vB_: yes, it usually works
<Sven_vB> looks like blackbird1's problem isn't at boot really, but rather the window manager failing infinitely. is there an easy way to boot into shell-only mode in a default bionic install or would he need to edit the init= kernel parameter?
<CrazyH> Is anyone else having problems with the GUI in the latest Ubuntu 16.04 being extremely sluggish and lagged out? I have it happen to me on 3 machines in a row all with fresh installs. They were running fine with an older version of 16.04
<Dbugger> Does anyone know for a way to automatically connect to a VPN , when I log into my WiFi? I have looked for a solution for months and I got nothing
<TJ-> Dbugger: Network Manager can do it by default
<Dbugger> TJ-, "Network manager" comes by default with the distro? Because if it doesnt, I probably do not have it installed
<TJ-> Dbugger: yes, it's the tool the manages network for desktop installs.
<TJ-> Dbugger: you'll see the network icon in the notification area; bring up it's menu, choose "Edit connections..." choose your Wifi connection. On the Dialog's "General" (first) tab, there's the option "Automatically connect to VPN when using this connection" which you can enable, and choose which VPN to use
<Dbugger> TJ-, when I click on the network icon i see this: https://paste.pics/4BUBH
<Dbugger> I do not find any "Edit connections..."
<TJ-> Dbugger: Maybe the desktop environment you're using is a dumbed-down version of the network-manager-gnome (nm-applet) ? which Ubuntu release and desktop environment are you using?
<Dbugger> TJ-, I am using 18.04
<TJ-> Dbugger: same here, with Xubuntu (XFCE4)
<Dbugger> I have the original Ubuntu version, not another one
<CrazyH> Ubuntu 16.04. How to solve slow GUI? I tried this: https://www.systutorials.com/241655/ubuntus-gui-response-is-very-slow/     It didn't work :-/
<TJ-> Dbugger: I guess it must have been dumbed down then; maybe you have to edit connections from a different entry point
<Dbugger> TJ-, oh wow, I found it
<Dbugger> i had to run manually on the terminal "nm-connection-editor"
<DaneGeld> Hi all. I need some help. I'm doing some upgrades for a user who I assist, and one of the repositories is coming up no longer signed and disabled by default.  Anyone know how to fix this please?  The release is bionic, and it's the security repo which is causing problems.
<TJ-> DaneGeld: can you pastebin the exact report(s) ?
<TJ-> !paste | DaneGeld
<ubottu> DaneGeld: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DaneGeld> don't worry. looks like it might have been a temporary dns resolution problem. We're upgrading now. If it screws up, I'll come back to you :)
<Roden> why is the default keyboard shortcurts for ubuntu firefox different?
<Roden> http://allhotkeys.com/mozilla_firefox_hotkeys.html
<Roden> "download list" does what ctrl-l is sujpposed to do
<OerHeks> Roden, who do you trust? that page without certificate, or https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/keyboard-shortcuts-perform-firefox-tasks-quickly
<OerHeks> ctrl shft y is what you want
<solsTiCe> hi. Why do ubuntu software shows me no updates while if I run `sudo apt full-upgrade` there are 87 packages to upgrade ?
<coz_> solsTiCe,  sudo apt update && sudo apt-dist-upgrade    << maybe?
<iosecure> OerHeks: While I agree with the sentiment about getting data from the correct source, the fact that a page is presented over a TLS connection does not make the content more trustworthy.
<OerHeks> that page might as wel be written for window/osx, i cannot tell
<iosecure> Sure, but that has nothing to do with certificates.
<tomreyn> solsTiCe: 'ubuntu software' also requires you to refresh apt sources (+ snap metadata), there's an icon on the title bar for this purpose
<tomreyn> that is, starting 18.04 i think
<iosecure> TLS in general only provides three assurances: 1. That you are connecting to a system reasonably assured to be owned by the person controlling the domain presented in the certificate. 2. That the data you received is not likely to have been monitored by a third party. 3. That the data you received is not likely to have been modified in transit.
<iosecure> It says absolutely nothing about the accuracy or trustworthiness of the content.
<BrickedInTheHead> [10:11:20 am] <ChatterMan> Hey. Upgrading to TPM + LUX and 18 LTS Ubuntu....
<BrickedInTheHead> [10:11:33 am] <ChatterMan> Any tool that supports creating uefi bootable usb?
<BrickedInTheHead> Cant find any for some reason or even clear guide on how to do it manually
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomreyn> i think that at least for first-timers the tutorials are actually better than the wiki
<tomreyn> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/ -> search for USB
<BrickedInTheHead> Thanks
<MaoHoshi> test
<MaoHoshi> does anyone recognize this error ? [[Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname: (nil) error: No such file or directory]]
<TJ-> MaoHoshi: I've searched my entire sourcecode archive which contains most of the core linux system tools and can't find "ctrl_ifname"
<TJ-> MaoHoshi: it looked like something from either systemd or iproute2 or the kernel itself
<Mcl0vin> hello folks , I am not sure what is broken with my system , please PFA my '/var/log/apt https://pastebin.com/mmJiudmL.
<TJ-> MaoHoshi: looks like it's from wpa_supplicant though
<TJ-> MaoHoshi: yes, it is: ./wpa_supplicant/wpa_cli.c:51:static char *ctrl_ifname = NULL;
<jenenliu> hi guys, I am running a laptop, os is ubuntu 16.04, but there is a wired problem, every time I shutdown, my laptop will reboot
<jenenliu> I try google, but can't fix it, can someone help, thanks in advance
<TJ-> MaoHoshi: the error report comes from "static void try_connection(void *eloop_ctx, void *timeout_ctx)"
<TJ-> jenenliu: sounds like a PC firmware ACPI problem
<TJ-> jenenliu: what is the make/model of PC?
<jenenliu> lenove laptop
<TJ-> jenenliu: model ?
<jenenliu> TJ-: it is lenovo m5400, how can I know what model is ?
<jenenliu> I try to fix it according this, but I even don't have /etc/grub/modules file  https://askubuntu.com/questions/908606/ubuntu-16-04-reboot-after-shutdown
<TJ-> jenenliu: if the system reboots, that means its own firmware is not handling the shutdown request correctly
<jenenliu> TJ-: so ?
<TJ-> jenenliu: you might be able to identify the exact model and firmware versions with "dmesg | grep DMI:"
<TJ-> jenenliu: there's a possible workaround using the acpi_osi kernel option that might help. See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<jenenliu> TJ-: LENOVO 20281 /20281 QB0, BIOS J6ET57WW (2.02) 11/07/2013
<jenenliu> this is the ouput of dmes
<jenenliu> s/dmes/dmesg/
<tomreyn> jenenliu: the next step you could have done now would have been to look for available firmware updates for this model. those are usually listed on a "support" section of the website a computer is branded as. in this case it is this: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/LENOVO-M-SERIES-LAPTOPS/LENOVO-M5400-NOTEBOOK/20281/downloads/DS037429
<tomreyn> version 2.03, released 25 Jul 2014, is newer than what you have now. the 'summary of changes' does not list a fix for this issue, though.
<jenenliu> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> so now you can choose to try the bios upgrade nevertheless, or to try the workaround TJ suggested.
<tomreyn> * potential workaround
<TJ-> jenenliu: from my research it looks like it is a fairly common problem with many Lenovo models, and there doesn't seem to be any clear solution. There are apparently some options in firmware/BIOS setup that might help. See this thread https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-T400-T500-and-newer-T/T400-restarts-on-shutdown/td-p/378543
<jenenliu> TJ-: thanks a lot
<TR2990WX> usually a hdd is located at .dev.sda but what is the path for a dhd that is connected through a pcie adaptor?
<tomreyn> TR2990WX: /dev/nvme* if it's NVMe
<TR2990WX> tomreyn: it is normal SATA
<tomreyn> TR2990WX: should still be /dev/sd* then, unless it's some RAID or other 'special' format, or the storage connected there isn't detected because there is no driver loaded for the controller.
<tomreyn> jenenliu: there's a (single) report here by someone stating that disabling secureboot would solve this issue for them https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-C-E-K-M-N-and-V-Series/RESTARTING-INSTEAD-OF-SHUTTING-DOWN/m-p/3632657#M23760 - maybe worth a try.
<BrickedInTheHead> first formatting drive on windows for EUFI boot and then burning ISO on target machine seemed to work
<pennTeller> Hi guys, I am having a very weird issue on Ubuntu 18.04 where my sound only works if I have the Sound Settings panel open.. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<TJ-> pennTeller: that 'sounds' familiar - some time ago someone else reported that but I cannot recall how they solved it
<TJ-> tomreyn: ^^^ can you recall?
<tomreyn> TJ-: i don't remember someone reporting an audio issue which only existed while the sound settings panel was open.
<tomreyn> *not open
<TJ-> I'll search my logs
<pennTeller> Thanks guys
<TJ-> I've got that vague recollection of this but I cannot find mention in logs, but then again, I'm not sure what search expression is going to find it! It was probably about 2-3 months ago
<TJ-> pennTeller: you've not been here before with the same enquiry have you?
<TJ-> pennTeller: maybe I'm suffering Deja-Vue!
<TJ-> Grrrr, it was you!!
<TJ-> irc.freenode.#ubuntu.weechatlog:795096:2018-11-10 17:37:29      pennTeller      Guys, I have a weird issue where sound only works if I have the Ubuntu sound configuration panel open. Anybody know what could be causing this?
<BrickedInTheHead> https://web.archive.org/web/20140818063050/http://www.grounation.org/?post%2F2008%2F07%2F04%2F8-how-to-use-a-tpm-with-linux
<BrickedInTheHead> following this atm. But its years old guide
<pennTeller> TJ-, yes that was me!
<TJ-> pennTeller: glad I'm not going mad :D so obviously you didn't find the solution
<pennTeller> TJ-, correct, it stopped happening for a little bit but it came back about a week ago
<TJ-> pennTeller: aaah, so now at least there's something to correlate to. What happened on the system at the time it recurred? did you use some software you'd not used in a while? some updates to existing packages maybe?
<al_nz1> I have several intel NUC's that run Ubuntu 16LTS just fine. But my most recent one has a system freeze about every 24 hours. It doesnt do much, I just use it for VPN server.  I tried upgrade/update and that didnt fix it. other ideas?
<mohnish> Can anyon help? I get an error while running sudo apt update
<mohnish> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/InRelease  Temporary failure resolving 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'
<mohnish> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mohnish> Please somebody help!
<ryuo> mohnish: is your DNS working?
<mohnish> What's DNS?
<ryuo> mohnish: the means by which domain names are resolved to a usable address. there's a failure to resolve it, so that's why you get that error.
<mohnish> Oh
<mohnish> Can I use a different domain then??
<ryuo> if this wasn't occurring earlier, it means some DNS server is either unreachable or malfunctioning.
<ryuo> mohnish: well, you can try using this to confirm from a terminal: host in.archive.ubuntu.com
<mohnish> Then, I would want to use a DNS server that dosen't let me down
<iosecure> mohnish: What are the contents of /etc/resolv.conf?
<iosecure> Namely, is there a line that starts with "nameserver"?
<mohnish> wait a sec
<ryuo> if it's 18.04, it's likely the configuration for resolved.
<iosecure> Likely. But let's start simple.
<mohnish> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<iosecure> Yup.
<ryuo> so it is resolved.
<iosecure> And the output of 'networkctl status'?
<mohnish> What does that mean?
<ryuo> ok, we should use systemd-resolve to see what's up.
<iosecure> Specifically, a line that starts with "DNS:"
<ryuo> mohnish: we're talking about software components of Ubuntu.
<iosecure> mohnish: I'll explain the mechanics later, after we figure out your issue. :)
<mohnish> WARNING: systemd-networkd is not running, output will be incomplete.
<mohnish> ●        State: n/a
<mohnish>        Address: 192.168.43.215 on wlx20e9170b396c
<mohnish>                 fe80::f2ee:e37d:3711:3f73 on wlx20e9170b396c
<mohnish>        Gateway: 192.168.43.1 (Motorola Mobility LLC, a Lenovo Company) on wlx20e
<mohnish> mohnish@mohnish-desktop:~$
<ryuo> ...
<ryuo> mohnish: paste bin.
<ryuo> that's what we meant.
<iosecure> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryuo> mohnish: it'll remove the quiet in a moment. until then we can't hear you.
<ryuo> ok. now it's gone.
<mohnish> O
<iosecure> mohnish: Sorry, I should have warned you.
<mohnish> 0_0
<mohnish> That's alright
<iosecure> mohnish: This is a desktop, right?
<ryuo> not surprising. networkd isn't used on Desktop. networkmanager is.
<mohnish> Yes, I'm using a desktop
<iosecure> ryuo: Does networkmanager use resolved?
<ryuo> iosecure: yes, afaik. i'm using 18.04 desktop
<iosecure> Good to know.
<mohnish> Im using Ubuntu 18.04
<mohnish> It's Xubuntu
<ryuo> it relays any DNS servers it knows about to resolved.
<iosecure> ryuo: Wasn't sure how that was configured on Ubuntu, so thanks.
<ryuo> it changed from usign dnsmasq on 16.04 to resolved on 18.04
<mohnish> https://askubuntu.com/questions/711794/apt-get-update-always-failed-to-fetch
<iosecure> mohnish: Okay, was there a line that started with "DNS" in that output previously?
<mohnish> I tried this
<mohnish> The link I sent
<ryuo> iosecure: i think systemd-resolve --status is what we need.
<mohnish> I think it worked
<mohnish> I used the clear command
<mohnish> From the link
<iosecure> That's not going to be relevant to the issue, but if it's fixed, then great. It's coincidental, but great.
<ryuo> then it may have been a transient failure in the DNS servers resolved was using.
<mohnish> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xjvN6cmJKz/
<iosecure> mohnish: The error you reported, and the error on that thread, are different.
<mohnish> Really
<mohnish> ?
<iosecure> mohnish: That it worked is coincidental. But I'm glad it's working now.
<mohnish> But it dosen't show the error anymore
<mohnish> I was trying to update to ubuntu 18.10, but it shows I'm up to date
<ryuo> that's the nature of network errors. they tend to be transient, like how servers can come and go without you knowing about it.
<iosecure> mohnish: Your error was "Temporary failure in name resolution." The error in that thread was "Hash Sum mismatch."
<iosecure> mohnish: Was the system originally installed as 18.04?
<mohnish> Xubuntu
<mohnish> I wanna update to 18.10
<iosecure> Yes, but what was the original version you installed?
<mohnish> It was 18.04
<mohnish> I installed my system this year
<iosecure> Then it will, by default, only look for LTS versions for version upgrades.
<mohnish> WHAT? But I want 18.10
<iosecure> I said "by default." Calm yourself, please.
<mohnish> Is there a way I can get it?
<mohnish> Okay, sorry
<iosecure> In /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, there's a line 'prompt=lts'. Change it to 'prompt=normal'.
<mohnish> okay wait a sec
<ryuo> probably should try editting it with nano.
<mohnish> Yes, fortunately, I do know how to use nano
<mohnish> I switched it to "normal"
<mohnish> Let's run sudo apt update
<iosecure> That doesn't do a release upgrade.
<mohnish> What?
<mohnish> I gotta do sudo apt full-upgrade, right?
<iosecure> No.
<iosecure> sudo do-release-upgrade
<mohnish> okay
<iosecure> apt update/upgrade will never change which version you're on.
<iosecure> 18.04 will stay 18.04.
<mohnish> okay
<ducasse> do a full-upgrade first, though
<mohnish> I did full-upgrade 2 minutes ago befor coming here
<mohnish> It's doing some stuff
<mohnish> in the terminal
<mohnish> iosecure: You here?
<iosecure> Yes?
<mohnish> It's doing someting
<mohnish> I think it's upgrading
<mohnish> 70%
<iosecure> That would be the intent.
<mohnish> 80%
<mohnish> I really gotta learn more about linux, don't I? iosecure
<mohnish> Now it's installing
<ryuo> iosecure: networking at least couldn't hurt.
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> mohnish: ^
<mohnish> yeah?
<mohnish> OMG the next update seems so big
<ryuo> mohnish: i use openwrt for my router. it's basically embedded Linux.
<mohnish> What is that?
<ryuo> mohnish: https://openwrt.org/
<ryuo> they target a number of consumer routers.
<mohnish> oh
<ryuo> though i'm using the x86 port.
<mohnish> I am learning c++, though, I don't thing it's gonna help me in linux
<mohnish> I think I gotta learn python
<ryuo> No, the language isn't that important for the OS aspect.
<mohnish> Then, what is?
<ryuo> I learned with conventional unix languages; C, Shell, AWK.
<ryuo> i mean, you can do it with any language really.
<ryuo> Shell is perhaps the most relevant.
<mohnish> Does that mean you can edit kernels?
<mohnish> of linux?
<ryuo> No. This is just for userspace.
<mohnish> Oh
<BrickedInTheHead> mount ssd at boot and root, swap on HDD and rest for /home. Sound good?
<ryuo> You need C to actually modify kernel source.
<mohnish> Yeah, that's what I did on my install BrickInTheHead
<ryuo> Something that isn't for the faint of heart. I've contributed minor kernel code before, but it was just to expand hardware support to my devices.
<mohnish> But my home and swap both were on the same HDD
<mohnish> ryuo: Why didn't you take in to code kernel?
<ryuo> mohnish: Eh?
<mohnish> I mean, why don't you code kernels?
<ryuo> mohnish: Kernels are complicated beasts, and I don't really care to mess with it.
<mohnish> Um, okay
<ryuo> Userspace is complicated enough.
<mohnish> So you can make hardware support to your kernel?
<ryuo> and realistically, there's only a handful of kernels that actually matter outside of academic exercises.
<mohnish> Oh
<ryuo> mohnish: All I do is add my hardware IDs to existing kernel tables, if applicable.
<mohnish> What do you mean "if applicable"? ryuo
<ryuo> Every PC is different. Not all require anything to be added.
<mohnish> O
<mohnish> Oh
<mohnish> Well, my update is 42% donw
<mohnish> *done
<ryuo> But, my ProBook had audio LEDs that didn't work. However the hardware workaround already existed. The kernel just needed to know that it applied to my model.
<ryuo> So I added the hardware IDs and it got accepted.
<mohnish> Oh
<mohnish> Do the leds work now?
<ryuo> yes.
<mohnish> Nice!
<mohnish> Even though I've been using linux for 3 years, I only know little of it
<mohnish> 'Cause I've only used the desktop version
<ryuo> So? You can learn Linux from such a system.
<mohnish> But, I think it's time to change that,
<mohnish> Yeah
<mohnish> But, I haven't been learning, just using
<xamithan> This isn't a chat channel guys
<mohnish> xamithan, sorry
<ryuo> mohnish: they're right. you want to take this to PM?
<xamithan> Personally I don't care,  but they'll ban ya
<mohnish> YEah
<mohnish> let's go PM
<Mcl0vin> hello folks , I am not sure what is broken with my system , please PFA my '/var/log/apt https://pastebin.com/mmJiudmL.
<Mcl0vin> hello folks , I am not sure what is broken with my system , please PFA my '/var/log/apt https://pastebin.com/mmJiudmL.
<Hamilton> How can I prevent accidental mess-ups by `rm -rf /` ?? (preferably an alias .bashrc)
<ikatamoonshots> hey mclovin, still on that issue obv - did you try the solution described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/786156/apt-get-update-not-working-due-to-unmet-dependencies/979022 && https://askubuntu.com/questions/814577/cant-install-or-remove-anything-on-ubuntu-16-04-because-py3clean-and-py3compile
<ikatamoonshots> guess "py3clean not found"  is the err msg https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=py3clean+not+found&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ryuo> Hamilton: rm -rf / isn't something rm will comply with.
<ikatamoonshots> hamilton, use sudo - normally you dont need to wipe anything with root - if you have too just be careful :P
<Hamilton> ryuo, so why do people tweet about this?
<xamithan> tweet about what?
<ryuo> Hamilton: old info?
<xamithan> Five year old+ information ?
<ryuo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryuo> Hamilton: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/phhrg2Svqw/
<Hamilton> ryuo xamithan maybe...so no need for safe-rm
<ryuo> at least if that's all you had in mind.
<ryuo> there's lots of ways to hose yourself. that's just one.
<xamithan> If you are running a really old distribution that doesn't make you type in --no-root-perserve maybe
<xamithan> But for ubuntu,  its redundant
<Hamilton> good :D
<Hamilton> Is there also a switch or sth to make rm, move stuff to trash?
<ryuo> No. "Trash" is a desktop only concept.
<ryuo> rm just deletes it outright.
<Mcl0vin> Hey ikatamoonshots . yes i did and still getting errors
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: https://pastebin.com/e9igV66t
<kgee> When logged in with a user which is part of a group, I'm having trouble accessing a file that has rw permissions on the same group. The issue seems so simple but I'm stumped. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hYkW6G5ZZR/
<xamithan> did you log out and back in?
<kgee> xamithan, yes. I was part of this group weeks ago and things have been working fine in the past. Today I tried to re-add myself to the docker group, then I logged in/out and even restarted the machine
<ikatamoonshots> hmm, https://superuser.com/questions/1124972/failure-with-apt-get-install
<ikatamoonshots> second answer maybe,
<ikatamoonshots> how did you get there, is it a pending upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 or 16.04 to 18.04?
<geirha> kgee: does ''groups'' with no arguments list docker too?
<kgee> geirha, no, only outputs 'kyle'
<geirha> ok, so your current session doesn't have that group membership for some reason
<ikatamoonshots> trickey because wiping python3 breaks all sorts of dependencies, somewhat clueless here - maybe if everything else fails "sudo dpkg -r --force-depends python3* && sudo apt-get install python3" - maybe others here have better clues?
<ghostbuster> I'm trying to figure out why I don't seem to be running Wayland on ubuntu 18.04. I have two options at gdm, Ubuntu, and Gnome on Xorg, but no matter which I choose, XDG_SESSION_TYPE=x11
<kgee> interesting. I'm not sure where the permission difference would come from. I'm logged in with a user that has permissions. how could those permissions be reduced in the current session?
<geirha> groups shows the group memberships your user had when you logged in
<kgee> geirha, so my groups aren't being applied on login? I'm not sure I understand the process here. My user has these permissions, yet logging in and out (or rebooting the machine even) I'm unable to get these to apply
<kgee> also, I can use sudo just fine, and sudo group does not come up with 'groups' command
<geirha> yeah, it sounds odd that your user has no group memberships
<xamithan> You don't need to be in a sudo group to use sudo though
<xamithan> Just in the sudoers file
<kgee> geirha, I'm running an ubuntu distro i've added cinnamon to, then moved to kde. I have had some odd issues since, and I suspect there have been some cases where conflicting apps get loaded.
<kgee> perhaps this is related, and I'm considering burning this all down and starting with stock kubuntu
<xamithan> You running kdm ?
<ioria> kgee, are yo uusing lightdm ?
<geirha> could be something there, but still sounds odd that it should affect group memberships
<kgee> ps -A | grep lightdm gives me 4 pids
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1781418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1781418 in kwallet-pam (Ubuntu) "User not being initialized correctly on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kgee> no kdm though
<ioria> kgee, The user when logged in, seems not be in any group except for its main group .... sounds familiar ?
<kgee> ioria, very familiar! good catch
<kreyren> What kernel configuration is required for Xbox360 Controller on ubuntu? just CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD ?
<ioria> kgee, comment #5 has a workaround
<kgee> alright, well that seems to be a great lead. However I should probably get more aligned with a more standard kde DM toolkit rather than this messy hybrid setup I've snowballed by accident
<ioria> agrre
<kgee> Might spend an hour and reinstall it from square one
<ioria> *agree
<kgee> thanks for the help!
<ioria> np
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: any other suggestions ?
<ikatamoonshots> somehow reinstalling python3 is an idea, beside sudo dpkg -r --force-depends python3* && sudo apt-get install python3 or sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3 && sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-minimal maybe with a ppa another option, idk
<ikatamoonshots> https://askubuntu.com/questions/786156/apt-get-update-not-working-due-to-unmet-dependencies/979022 | second answer on this link eventually - hmm - i probably would just backup and reinstall if this fails too - spending 2 days on such thing is way too much lol
<gorbypark> Hi! I just install a "minimal" gnome desktop (just gdm3 and gnome-session to start).  I'm trying to get desktop icons to work..I install nautilus and gnome-tweak-tool and clicked on the appropriate slider, but nothing happens...any idea what else I need to install to make that work?
<ioria> gorbypark, that's vanilla gnome ...
<gorbypark> ioria: there must be a way, though, right? :)
<thiras> hello guys. gnome notifications doesn't focus always when i click them. (like clicking discord message sometimes focus discord but sometimes does nothing) how can i fix it? any idea?
<ioria> gorbypark, gsettings get  org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<mijk> hey on 16.04 I seem to recall after installing Intel's graphic's stack, you could use Intel's graphic util to configure things
<mijk> in 18.04 this isn't possible?
<gorbypark> ioria: ok so that is set to true..
<gorbypark> but i still have no icons
<ioria> gorbypark, ps -A | grep nautilus  paste it
<gorbypark> ioria: hmm, nothing (unless i open nautilus manually).  i guess i need to somehow have nautilus always running, eh?
<ioria> i'd say yes
<ioria> gorbypark, one way (manual) is with autostart (startup applications)
<ioria> gorbypark, you want nautilus-desktop running
<gorbypark> aha, i don't think i even have that installed.
<ioria> gorbypark, ls /usr/bin/nautilus-desktop
<gorbypark> ooh, i think that it just required a reboot
<gorbypark> i have icons! :D
<ioria> ok
<ioria> gorbypark, ps -A | grep nautilus   again
<gorbypark> yeah i have natulus-desktop running now after a reboot
<ioria> good
<gorbypark> nautilus*
<leonardus> Is 1440p/4K working well on GNOME yet?
<xamithan> It wasn't working well before?  I have not seen any issues
<xamithan> Sure you got to change your scaling but that is it
<leonardus> xamithan: I've heard there's issues with high DPI
<xamithan> There was,  in 2012 I think
<greengameplayer> Is this the help channel?
<greengameplayer> Hello
<greengameplayer> Is this the help channel
<coconut> yes greengameplayer
<greengameplayer> Well I need some help
<iosecure> Let me consult my crystal ball.
<greengameplayer> my apt is most likely broken
<coconut> ask, there's always someone reading here...
<ducasse> ask your question, with details
<Mcl0vin> currently running ubuntu 13.04 and everytime i run 'apt-get update or apt-get -f install it fail and produce errors
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: 13.04 has been unsupported for years.
<Mcl0vin> iosecure: last thing i remember installing it back 2014 :)
<Mcl0vin> but i use it almost daily
<greengameplayer> (Sorry about the nubeish irc skills) I cannot seem to get my apt working. Any operations involving it spits out this error: Err:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com cosmic-updates InRelease   503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.91.26 80] Err:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic InRelease   503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.91.26 80] Err:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-updates InRelease                     
<ikatamoonshots> mclovin, you shouldve said that earlier https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: Doesn't change that it's been unsupported for nearly six years.
<iosecure> Five years, sorry.
<Mcl0vin> iosecure: so what do you think throw it out the door
<ikatamoonshots> youre best off to install a new ubuntu
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: What ikata said.
<Mcl0vin> iosecure: i hate doing that..quit on a problem like that
<ikatamoonshots> the old repositories as linked are used if you need it to compiule old software - pretty much the only reason that comes to my mind
<greengameplayer> Are the Ubuntu upadte servers trashed?
<greengameplayer> I cannot do sudo apt-get update
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: All releases will eventually reach end of life. You need to remain aware of when that is, and upgrade your system to a supported release before this sort of situation arises.
<ikatamoonshots> mclovin - hated that too till i took the time to write setup scripts - now it takes 15 minutes to boot a new os
<ikatamoonshots> with all apps and setup configs in place
<ikatamoonshots> *
<greengameplayer> Here's the pastebin: https://pastebin.com/705uAgVu
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: it is actually the box that i am using to chat with you folks here so it is still functioning
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: But it hasn't received any kind of security updates in years.
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: So while it may function, it does not function safely.
<ikatamoonshots> greengame "lsb_release -a"
<greengameplayer> Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 18.10 Release:        18.10 Codename:       cosmic
<ikatamoonshots> mclovin - software becomes vulnerable if you dont pull updates - running outdates os is a security and compability issue
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: it virtual so no worries there and plus i don't have anything to hide heheheh
<greengameplayer> ikatamoonshats Output: Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 18.10 Release:        18.10 Codename:       cosmic
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: so i can spin another one in a matter of minutes ...i just hate the feeling
<greengameplayer> moonshots*
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: iosecure plus everything point to python3 being the root cause
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: Security is more than just hiding things.
<greengameplayer> brb
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: It's also to ensure that your system does not become a vector to attack others. You need to upgrade to a supported release, period.
<iosecure> Whether that's a multi-step upgrade or a reinstall is up to you, but you need to do one of those two things.
<Mcl0vin> iosecure: yes that is what i am trying to do , upgrade but ran into all those issues
<ikatamoonshots> mclovin - there are a gazillion reasons to upgrade -  and vm is not equal security https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine_escape
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: The problem is that even the subsequent release is out of support.
<iosecure> Mcl0vin: A reinstall may be your best bet.
<greengameplayer_> Ok i'm back.
 * Mcl0vin eyeballing - Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS
<Mcl0vin> it fails everytime i try to install it
<ikatamoonshots> how does it fail, there isnt much you can do wrong xD
<iosecure> Seriously, it's the easiest installer I've ever seen.
<greengameplayer_> ikatamoonshots The output is: Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 18.10 Release:        18.10 Codename:       cosmic
<ikatamoonshots> ive read it green - https://askubuntu.com/questions/711794/apt-get-update-always-failed-to-fetch | https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=failed+to+fetch+service+unavailable+ubuntu+18&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: iosecure download fail
<greengameplayer_> Oh sorry
<greengameplayer_> i'll poke around and see what i can find, thx
<ikatamoonshots> xD
<Haris> hello all
<greengameplayer_> i searched for 503 error but didn't think to search my version
<Haris> I'm getting the following errors
<Haris> https://pastebin.com/LPttMCdg
<Haris> I updated my datadir for mysql. added that path to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysql . reloaded apparmor with sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/* . but still getting these error(s) in repitition when I try to start mysql on Ubuntu 14.x
<Haris> what did I miss?
<tomreyn> Haris: the error log file location apparently.
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> I changed that one too
<tomreyn> why?
<tomvolek> hi all: just installed 18.08 and using Mate desktop,  moving windows are so darn slow . any clue ? I have 64G RAM on an HP proliant server
<tomreyn> Haris /var/log/mysql/error.log is the default location for the error log. moving the mysql data dir elsewhere shouldn't change where it logs to, unless you want / need to change where it logs to?
<Haris> let me put it back to default
<Haris> actually its the bin-logs that I want to go to separate volume
<Haris> if that's going to the separate volume, I put the main dbms log there too
<Haris> so yes, changing path from default to custom
<Haris> log_error = default. log_bin is going to separate vol right now
<greengameplayer_> Okay, tried everything that ikatamoonshots' link said, nothing worked
<ikatamoonshots> on the phone, brb
<tomreyn> Haris: so you'll need to have both paths (one for normal error logs, the other for bin logs) on the apparmor profile.
<Haris> ok, error log file was not explictly in that file
<Haris> sudo aa-logprof auto-fixed it
<tomreyn> tomvolek: there is no "Ubuntu 18.08", i'm afraid.
<tomreyn> tomvolek: usually server hardware comes with very limited graphics cards, since... it's servers.
<tomreyn> tomvolek: if you need to run this as a desktop / workstation (and like the sound of it next to your desk) then i'd suggest adding a dedicated graphics card.
<greengameplayer_> (off-topic) I actually have a server next to my desk, and the server is in the room I sleep in. I got used to it about a month ago.
<Haris> https://pastebin.com/ucMY4cHV
<Haris> now getting a different error I believe. don't understand what though
<tomreyn> greengameplayer_: about your apt repository cache failing to update with 503 errors, this can be the result of a misconfigured proxy cache on your end, but there are several other possible explanations. do you have "pastebinit" installed? run: pastebinit -v
<tomreyn> Haris: i don't see an error there (not after 02:31:48) other than mysqld existing quickly with status 1
<Haris> yep. that didn't make sense
<greengameplayer_> tomreyn: Yes, pastebinit v 1.5
<tomreyn> Haris: nothing on mysql's error log?
<Haris> 181216  2:51:20 [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
<Haris> killed the base dbms installed files on pkg install. afair they need to be there or I need to re-install the pkg or do something else to make it work?
<tomreyn> looks like mysqld isn't finding the "mysql" database
<greengameplayer_> tomreyn: Changed the DNS server to 8.8.8.8, no changes
<frealgagu> quit
<tomreyn> greengameplayer_: post the output of this, please: sudo /bin/true && pastebinit <( ping4 -qc3 security.ubuntu.com; echo; ping6 -qc3 security.ubuntu.com; echo; curl -sI4 http://security.ubuntu.com; curl -sI6 http://security.ubuntu.com; sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::Http=1' update 2>&1; )
<greengameplayer_> It's running
<tomreyn> dns isnt really an issue there - your system had resolved security.ubuntu.com to 91.189.88.162, and this matches one of the ipv4 addresses it resolves to for me.
<greengameplayer_> tomreyn: several error messages appeared, all of them were about curl not installed, but I can't install it
<tomreyn> oh, right, i was thinking it was installed by default. i guess you'll have wget, though.
<greengameplayer_> Yes, most likely
<tomreyn> maybe let's just see the apt-get output for now
<greengameplayer_> I do, just checked
<tomreyn> so this: sudo /bin/true && pastebinit <( sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::Http=1' update 2>&1; )
<Haris> ok, ran mysql_install_db. that created the base dbms files. also generated the mysql db
<Haris> now mysql is running
<greengameplayer_> output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pFQ6zW4K8w/
<Haris> thank you all
<tomvolek> tomreyn : sorry got distrcted,  I want to run this as a server but temporarily i installed the desktop.  This HP proliant server is about 10 years old, found out the graphic driver is: configuration: driver=radeon latency=64 mingnt=8
<tomvolek> tomreyn: using lubuntu desktop is slightly faster but not by much
<tomvolek> Trying to see if I can find an update to the graphic driver from manufacturer radeon
<tomvolek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<tomreyn> greengameplayer_: that's most definitely a proxy server on your end or close to your end which is getting in the way.
<tomreyn> greengameplayer_: i can get there fine using: curl --resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com:80:91.189.91.23 --user-agent 'Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (1.7.0)' http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/InRelease
<tomreyn> greengameplayer_: your computer or (more likely) something on your LAN modifies / responds to your requests, so a transparent proxy.
<tomreyn> greengameplayer_: are you in a special environment where such might happen, such as a company or wireless network?
<tomreyn> *shared wireless
<tomreyn> tomvolek: which server hardware is this exactly?
<tomreyn> tomvolek: alternatively, what's the output of: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA
<tomvolek> tomreyn: HP proliant ProLiant DL385 G6
<tomvolek> 00:03.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] ES1000 [1002:515e] (rev 02)
<tomvolek> Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company ES1000 [103c:31fb]
<tomvolek> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<tomvolek> Kernel modules: radeonfb, radeon
<tomreyn> well that's a minmalistic server gpu
<tomreyn> so what i said before holds true
<tomvolek> ya, i am goign to use this as a server to run openstack  kafka, etc in my home lab.
<tomreyn> then why do you need a graphical desktop on it?
<tomvolek> but wanted to run a minimal desktop on it till i get things setup .. then get ride of the desktop
<tomvolek> just ease of use , copyig and pasting from two difffent windows, etc.
<tomvolek> oh well
<tomreyn> greengameplayer_: please note that my irc client is set to ignore any direct messages by default, please talk on the channel.
<tomvolek> thanks for your comments
<tomreyn> tomvolek: use a graphical scp client, install openssh server on the hp
<tomvolek> i have installed openssh already ..
<tomvolek> do you have a sco client in mind ?
<tomvolek> thats aa good suggestion
<tomreyn> which OS will your scp client run on?
<tomvolek> I am using a mac on my home wireless lan ..
<tomvolek> all have 4 servers in this lab thing all running ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> cyberduck then, i think, but i'm not so much into macs
<tomvolek> ok thanks
<tomvolek> tomreyn: one more question, once I install openstack, as you know it has its a dashboard ,,,
<tomvolek> since I wont have a desktop on this HP server .. do you know if I can run opnestack dashboard remotely ?
<tomvolek> ie look at the dashboard on a remote host ... i guess i need to ask this on openstack room :)
<tomvolek> thanks man ...
<tomreyn> tomvolek: openstack is a massive software, are you familiar with its management? maybe start with something smaller instead?
<tomvolek> we installed and ran it at work .. but what do you suggest ?
<tomreyn> tomvolek: what are you trying to achieve?
<tomvolek> basically I am trying to learn all these thigns which I had not had time or access at work :)
<tomvolek> setting up a small cluster here, I got cisc switches , cisco firewall and 4 server node behind it.. all are up
<tomvolek> starting to install the services I want to play with like openstack and Kubernetees, casandra , kafka , etc
<tomvolek> I have lots time on my hand :)
<tomreyn> ok, hmm, 4 servers should be a good foundation in terms of hardware, but unless you're already into such complex architectures i'd just start with setting up a qemu+kvm host, managed by libvirt or something
<tomreyn> or keep trying with openstack and see how far you can get. ;-)
<tomvolek> ya, we used kvm with libvirt at work .. now I am trying to use things which i had not used before ..
<tomvolek> exactly no harm in failing :)
<tomreyn> depends, companies have gone bankrupt over trying to make openstack work for them.
<tomreyn> but this was some years ago, maybe things look better now.
<tomvolek> few of my coworkers did it at our shop 10,000 server, its up for two years very nicely
<tomreyn> first of all i suggest you ask more questions in an openstack channel and in #ubuntu-server
<tomvolek> i will
<tomvolek> ya this equipment is left overs from work so graphic card is old, i am sure thats the problem
<tomvolek> i will tear down the desktop and try to use one of the clients you suggested
<tomreyn> hp g6 is also kind of old now. but as long as you dont need to run a graphical desktop there it should be fine
<tomvolek> tomreyn: where you at ?
<tomvolek> ya it is .. its AMD based , it waa cheaper , so our shop was all AMD,  our platform is a VOIP call center ..
<tomvolek> it has 12 core total , so its good for what i want to use
<tomreyn> cool, good luck!
<tomvolek> thanks mate
<tomvolek> thanks for helping others :)
<tomreyn> yw
<elias_a> I have a large amount of mpg-files in a directory. Name format of the files is nnnnnn.mpg How do I write a list of them so that they in ascending number order?
<iosecure> elias_a: Are they all six digits, or does it go 9.mpg to 10.mpg, etc?
<elias_a> iosecure: They start from 2 digit numbers, end with 6 digit numbers. Not all of the numbers are used.
<iosecure> elias_a: ls -1 | sort -n
<iosecure> Will sort in numerical order instead of lexical.
<elias_a> iosecure: TY!
<greengameplayer> i'm back
<greengameplayer> You were right
<tomreyn> elias_a: there are people who say you should use find rather than ls for batch processing (i don't remember the reasoning). here's a 'find' approach, if not a great one:  cd directory_containing_mpg_files; find -maxdepth 1 -type f -name '*.mpg' | cut -b3- | sort -n
<greengameplayer> tomreyn you were right ; as soon as I got on my phone hotspot it worked
<tomreyn> greengameplayer: okay, glad you got a workaround. maybe the environment you were in beforehand runs a local apt repository and tried to redirect the traffic there (but failed).
<elias_a> tomreyn: Thanks - I will try that too.
<elias_a> I'll probably ask you people more after a good night sleep...
<tomreyn> elias_a: please do!
<elias_a> I am trying to join these short video files to a few large files...
<Goop> Hey, I have been looking for a stupid stupid stupid simple paint program for Ubuntu, but I can't seem to find any. Nothing seems to be as good as Microsoft paint.
<elias_a> They are actually short surveillance camera video clips of northern bats in a breeding colony.
<elias_a> Like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C80AdEsYxcs
<tomreyn> elias_a: i'm not good at video editing, but i assume ffmpeg may be the desirable utility for it.
<elias_a> I really have a _lot_ of them. :)
<greengameplayer> tomreyn: I don't think so, the IT guy is a bit scared of linux b/c you can use it for purposes OTHER than school... But it confuses me to no end why he would block only updates
<elias_a> tomreyn: Yes - mkvmerge should also do the job.
<elias_a> Goop: Have you tried Krita?
<iosecure> greengameplayer: Sounds like your IT guy is an idiot.
<Goop> elias_a, yes. It is too complicated.
<Goop> elias_a, I need Microsoft Pain level of simplicity.
<elias_a> Goop: Pinta?
<Goop> elias_a, I will try tha .
<Goop> that*
<elias_a> Goop: Gnome Paint is even more simple.
<elias_a> Goop: https://askubuntu.com/questions/36577/is-there-a-program-like-microsoft-paint
<tomreyn> greengameplayer: if he's blockig those requests intentionally then he's sending the wrong status / error code. 503 is for when things broke on a server. he should be sending a 4XX stauts if it's a policy based decision not to serve this.
<elias_a> Now - good night from SW Finland - take care!
<tomreyn> elias_a: bye bye
<greengameplayer_> tomreyn: Lol! I'll send an email to him about it... Most likely will start like: "Could you please allow Ubuntu update traffic? If not, then please start sending the correct error code."
<tomreyn> greengameplayer_: sounds reasonable. if i was you i'd try to talk to them in person if that's an option, to get the fuller explanation in case there are things they could not express in written form.
<greengameplayer_> @tomreyn: Okay, will do. I like the idea that he was accidently blocking traffic, but i'll ask.
<tomreyn> generally if this is a policy it seems like a weird one, and they should probably check with people here about better strategies to achieve what they want to achieve.
<tomreyn> if you wanted to work around it you could probably just pick any other archive mirror and use that instead
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<greengameplayer_> Ah,yes. It would be more effective to add a total block of traffic execept for Windows traffic, but IDK.
<greengameplayer_> Thx for the workaround tip
<Major_Wedgie> Welcome back1
<ikatamoonshots> hey green, guess your issue was solved?
<greengameplayer_> Yeah it was, thanks for asking.
<greengameplayer_> The school network i was connected to was blocking update traffic
<ikatamoonshots> omg, read that
<ahi2> anyone have shutdown freezes problem on 18.04? acpi=force in grub didn't work.
<tomreyn> ahi2: i don't, but maybe tell us more about it: what's the hardware. which ubuntu release exactly, fresh install or upgrade?
<ahi2> 18.04 on acer aspire 4750g laptop
<ahi2> 18.04.1
<ahi2> fresh install
<tomreyn> is this an amd ryzen one?
<ahi2> it is i3 with nvidia-390
<ahi2> could it be nvidia?
<tomreyn> by "shutdown freezes", do you mean that it freezes after you initiated a software shutdown?
<ahi2> yes and during shutdown it says power-off started and then just hangs
<tomreyn> 4750g seems to be a series, there are many different submodels
<tomreyn> but i guess its cleanr enough for now
<tomreyn> ahi2: what does this report (should be just one line, you can paste it here)? dmesg -t | grep ^DMI
<ahi2> im on a different computer typing this
<tomreyn> i see. well make sure you got the latest firmware installed on it.
<tomreyn> this may also help: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<ahi2> i read that it might be 4.15... kernel
<tomreyn> why wre you using acpi=force, does it not use acpi by default?
<ahi2> acpi=force was not in grub but what i googles said to try acpi=force
<tomreyn> so i guess i'm asking "what did you google?"
<ahi2> here is one old one - http://www.ahfx.net/weblog/160
<tomreyn> i suggest you boot it with default kernel parameters and upload dmesg
<Geo> Hi folks, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a new laptop, but grub won't install at the very end. Where/how should I start troubleshooting this?
<ahi2> ok thanks tomyren
<tomreyn> ahi2: this articles is apparently 9 years old. is your computer this old?
<ahi2> no but it was an example i found. https://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart
<Geo> boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi: Read only system
<gambl0re> my laptop has a two cameras. the infrared camera and the webcam itself. every time i open up an app that requires the webcam it always uses the infrared webcam which just displays a green screen. anyone know how to switch to the built in webcam instead? thanks
<Geo> gambl0re: Can't help, but very curious- why an infrared cam?
<gambl0re> i dont know. the laptop came with it
<Geo> I just can't imagine why a user would want one, or what it would be used for on a laptop. ... or what manufacturer thought that was a market niche, heh
<Geo> What brand?
<gambl0re> Geo, https://i.imgur.com/241nof1.jpg
<gambl0re> and this is what it looks like
<gambl0re> https://i.imgur.com/VITGZYM.jpg
<Geo> wierd :)
<tomreyn> maybe it's means as an IR signalling receiver to use the laptop for presentations? indeed special.
<Geo> tomreyn: good thought, for a remote or something, yeah
<Geo> TV tuner
<tomreyn> hmm no its actually for facial recognition
<ikatamoonshots> dell latitude 13 3000 | Finally, for added security, the laptop comes with an infrared webcam that supports Windows Hello out of the box.
<ikatamoonshots> https://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/laptops/dell-s-new-2-in-1-latitude-laptop-adds-security-ir-camera-1328722
<irwiss> it's likely so you can't put a photo in front of webcam and have it unlock the account
<iosecure> Correct.
<Geo> Hi folks, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a new laptop, but grub won't install at the very end. Where/how should I start troubleshooting this? In dmesg I see an error "boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi: Read only system"
<gambl0re> can anyone help me or what?
<iosecure> gambl0re: So the other camera just doesn't appear?
<ikatamoonshots> maybe you can disable it in the bios?
<gambl0re> wait nevermind it works. i had to look in the settings. thanks
<gambl0re> i dont know why they wouldnt use the built in webcam by default.
<iosecure> Because Linux sees the IR cam as another built-in webcam, and it might have a lower device or bus ID.
<gambl0re> oh alright
<iosecure> So because it was detected "first," it uses that as the first option in the list.
<gambl0re> i see thanks
<Geo> Hmmm... do i need to disable secureboot to install grub?
<tomreyn> Geo: reboot into windows and make it shut down properly / cleany, always.
<Geo> windows is gone
<Geo> im talking bios
<iosecure> We know that.
<iosecure> Not shutting down cleanly can leave any filesystems that Windows used in a dirty state, and Linux will refuse to write to them.
<iosecure> Even though you've removed Windows, that filesystem is still there. It likely needs to be reformatted.
<Geo> i've done that as well
<Geo> So my question was, do I need to disable secureboot in the bios?
<tomreyn> Geo: generally ubuntu works fine with secureboot, but there are bad / broken uefi implementations. the issue you're probably facing is that you have a broken fat file system on the efi system partition (ESP) currently, which prevented the installer from writing the grub stub there.
<iosecure> Geo: No. And that won't cause the error you're getting.
<Geo> so what steps would you suggest I take to start trying to fix this?
<iosecure> Reformat the ESP and try the install again.
<Geo> So I feel like I've done that once, but perhaps not correctly- is it possible to do that from the installer, or do I need to drop to the terminal first, then re-run the installer?
<Geo> The installer doesn't seem to let me click the 'format' button when re-adding a partition there now
<iosecure> Terminal.
<iosecure> mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sda1, or something similar to that invocation.
<Geo> yep, thanks
<Geo> I'll try again
<tomreyn> Geo: run this after booting off the ubuntu installer / live iso and tell us what the output is: sudo /bin/true; DEVICE=$(sudo blkid | awk '/ LABEL="ESP" / {print $1}' | tr -d ':'); echo "ESP device: $DEVICE"; echo; sudo fsck.vfat -vVa $DEVICE
<iosecure> tomreyn: Why is everything you suggest some Rube Goldbergian shell insanity?
<iosecure> tomreyn: There is something to be said for simplicity.
<tomreyn> Geo: or recreate the file system, if there's nothing else there that needs to be preserved.
<Geo> I get a 'permission denied' when trying to format now
<tomreyn> iosecure: Geo doesn't know how to fsck, so i'm providing a tested approach to do it.
<Geo> which would make sense if it is in a read-only state
<ikatamoonshots> in another place i read to set boot in bios to legacy https://askubuntu.com/questions/760982/grub-installation-failed-ubuntu-16-04-fresh-installation-unable-to-boot-form-us && https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/ubuntu-how-tos/how-to-install-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-on-uefi-and-legacy-bios-system.html
<tomreyn> iosecure: your approach would remove any other boot code, so it's not that easy.
<Geo> 'unable to open /dev/sda1: Permission denied'
<iosecure> tomreyn: He's trying to install Ubuntu on a system with nothing else. What bootcode needs to remain, exactly?
<iosecure> tomreyn: Please stop overcomplicating things as a way to show off.
<iosecure> Geo: Make sure it's unmounted, and if the shell isn't running as root, prefix the command with sudo.
<tomreyn> iosecure: please don't ignore possible side effects of the assumptions you're making.
<Geo> iosecure: I booted off of a usb; sda1 isn't listed in mount
<Geo> oh crap
<Geo> sudo.
<Geo> thought i was root
<iosecure> :)
<Geo> ok, formatted
<tomreyn> iosecure: one example for things you may want to preserve is an efi shell, another a firmware update mechanism,yet another a persistent 'live OS'
<iosecure> Now, I'd suggest rebooting, and trying the installation again from the beginning.
<Geo> This is my first repurpose of a Win10 laptop... it really gets in there now
<Geo> first rule of skynet is self-preservation...
<iosecure> Windows could have simply marked the filesystem as dirty. Marking the ESP for formatting in the installer does not ACTUALLY format it. I've run into that issue previously.
#ubuntu 2018-12-16
<jayjo> I'm struggling to pair an apple keyboard to ubuntu 18.10 - when the bluetooth manager starts the process it will freeze
<jayjo> is there a way to kill it?
<tomreyn> jayjo: if it's a process it can be killed. i'm not sure which one it is, though. the low level bluetooth commands start with 'hci'
<Sven_vB> jayjo, you could try the bluetoothctl interactive shell for more detailed progress info
<KingBull> ls
<Geo> ok, that seems to have done it
<Geo> thanks
<Geo> well, at least it boots now
<Geo> I'm sure there are more alligators lurking
<iosecure> Good to hear.
<technix64> ls
<technix64> Oops...sorry on that. Anyone getting error messages when attempting to update via ppa.launchpad.net?
<madmangun> I was about to ask that myself
<madmangun> ppa.launchpad.net is down for me as well
<madmangun> https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ppa.launchpad.net
<madmangun> It's back online now.
<technix64> Wonderful!
<Geo> ok, making the switch to Thunderbird from Outlook. I have an archive pst on a shared drive in Outlook. I understand that I need to convert that, but I don't see an option that allows me to create a 'local' file on a shared drive, not local machine. Any thoughts on how to accomplish this?
<Mcl0vin> any reason why downloading ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso keeps failing? I tried multiple mirrors
<xamithan> maybe your connection is bad
<Mcl0vin> xamithan: i have been trying since yesterday
<xamithan> Try a download manager then so you can resume gracefully,  or a torrent
<xamithan> http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<Mcl0vin> xamithan: will take the torrent route . Thank you
<xamithan> I usually do that too,  faster and it self-verifys
<ikatamoonshots> mclovin, i hcecked after your comment, got only 10kbs downstream, the link ximithian works , got 10 mbs downstream there
<Mcl0vin> ikatamoonshots: yeah i used torrent and since my last comment it is downloaded now
<Mcl0vin> thumbs up
<ikatamoonshots> alternatively, maybe give xubuntu a shot, same as main ubuntu but xfce instead of gnome https://xubuntu.org/download/
<ikatamoonshots> i like both xD
<usr1987> i moved to xubuntu from ubuntu too... too bloaded and can't get over the side bar thing
<ikatamoonshots> i use it for my netbook, only xfce really works there lol
<Mcl0vin> usr1987: ubuntu is too bloaded or xbuntu
<xamithan> I don't know how you guys use xfce.  its so unmodern.  Although I guess I should talk I use it on my core2duo laptop with 1gb ram
<ikatamoonshots> its relaible and low resource usage
<usr1987> I would bumt that ram to 2-4 Gb for best results... most its used by the browser
<ikatamoonshots> netbook is a x240 with i5, it runs hot like a toaster with anything else xDS
<xamithan> Nah I'm not upgrading that old thing,  its not even 64-bit
<ryuo> yea, what are people thinking? lubuntu is where it's at. \o/
<ryuo> lol
<ikatamoonshots> never tried it
<usr1987> lubuntu sucks... I have tried it and has a lot of issues
<usr1987> heck galculator can't do %
<xamithan> Tried lubuntu,  it would not install
<ikatamoonshots> gnome and xfce have been the most relaible to me
<ryuo> i sometimes wonder why they bother with KDE flavor. since KDE5, i've yet to find a release that didn't suffer from stability issues...
<usr1987> I agree with that... KDE to me feels so weird, more like win95
<xamithan> Whats wrong with KDE? Its my daily driver
<ryuo> xamithan: random crashes that made it insufferable for me in the past.
<ryuo> otherwise nothing.
<xamithan> in the past =)
<ryuo> yes, but last I checked it still occurs.
<ryuo> So... I gave up and went to GTK+ based solutions.
<ryuo> The last time I remember it being stable was KDE4.
<ryuo> Are you saying they've finally fixed their stability issues?
<ikatamoonshots> i like the kde gimmiks, its nice shiny but then things break, well that was a few years back with <12.04
<ryuo> I also remember KDE4 was crappy when it started.
<ryuo> Has KDE5 finally reached some state of usability?
<xamithan> They still break some configs between versions
<ryuo> I haven't tried it on Bionic, at least. I last tried it on Xenial.
<ikatamoonshots> idk , dont have a spare pc to try right now xD
<xamithan> A simple wipe and regen of the config files fixes it though
<usr1987> Ryuo... from my point no... I find it bloaded on ammount of file it installs and uses
<usr1987> its sems everyone wants its own app, even doing the same thing
<ryuo> usr1987: I don't care about that. I always concerned about its frequent crashes.
<ryuo> Major usability issue in any software.
<ryuo> I liked how it could preserve my live sessions fairly well between reboots.
<ryuo> But, I had to abandon it for other practicality reasons.
<ikatamoonshots> when i started to use linux for work stability was the main concern
<ryuo> I hated having plasma crash when I started full screen video.
<epicmetal> I'm waiting for this to be closed before I try KDE again https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162211
<ubottu> KDE bug 162211 in general "Copying to an external causes lots of missing files" [Critical,Confirmed]
<xamithan> Is that a kde bug or a file manager bug ?
<ryuo> It didn't always happen but it was annoying when it did.
<epicmetal> xamithan: frameworks-kio, so KDE
<xamithan> Mmm,  well all my externals are NFS
<epicmetal> I don't trust it can do non-USB correctly
<ryuo> Ouch...
<ryuo> Admittedly i've seen some crashes with cinnamon, but not very often.
<usr1987> from my view ubuntu  then mate/xfce
<usr1987> the rest had issue for me
<epicmetal> It seems to me that barebones standalone apps, while being a pain to configure, are probably the least buggy way to use Linux
<xamithan> Well of course the gnome2 de and xfce that has been around forever have less issues
<epicmetal> s/the gnome2 de/MATE/
<epicmetal> Xfce used to crash consistenly when copying files between Thunar tabs, but I think they fixed that one iteration ago
<ryuo> I still remember how glitchy GTK webkit browsers were.
<ryuo> Midori in particular.
<ryuo> I've heard webkit2 has resolved those issues.
<usr1987> I use firefox
<ryuo> which seems to get worse with every release. :/
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> focus on the support issues here guys
<epicmetal> lotuspsychje: 59 and 125 users respectively, versus 1135... it'd be nice if #ubuntu users were somehow auto-joined to those channels
<epicmetal> But I suppose that would just annoy people
<epicmetal> Not to mention probably not possible technically
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: you can talk all night in discuss
<ryuo> no, they're right. channel should just be silent when there's nothing to support.
 * epicmetal shrugs
<pikia> would it be better for me to just copy over my home folder, or try and find a thrid party app to transfer over my entire ubuntu partiton?
<Geo> context helps
<pikia> About to buy a new SSD. Old SSD has a windows partition and an ubuntu partition. I'm looking for the easiest way to migrate my data to new drive
<leonardus> I hate how GNOME removed the application tray. Why would they do that???? it was so useful.
<epicmetal> leonardus: get topicons plus extension
<kk4ewt> leonardus, look at the tweak-tool and gnome-shell-extension(s)
<leonardus> pikia: I have a product key for Acronis True Image migration software, do you want that?
<leonardus> I'm not going to use it
<leftyfb> leonardus: I would not recommend that....
<leonardus> why, it's bad?
<pikia> Is a 3rd party app the best solution for me?
<leftyfb> pikia: Install Windows on the new SSD first. Then install Ubuntu. Then copy your /home from backup onto the new /home
<pikia> Yeah, I think that is what I'm going to have to do
<leftyfb> pikia: it is the cleanest and quickest way
<pikia> I'm assuming any of my MYSQL setups and other things are gone even if I copy over my home folder
<leftyfb> correct. That's what you restore from proper backup
<pikia> Would you reommend a good way to do that?
<leftyfb> pikia: if you do not have backups, then the data is unimportant
<pikia> You're right haha. I'm just lazy and I don't want to set up my enviroment again.
<pikia> Maybe next time, i'lljust do a clean setup and then make a backup so I can restore from it easily
<ikatamoonshots> pikita, im using apt-get installation lists like this "xargs -a <(awk '/^\s*[^#]/' "$APTLSTDIR/essential.txt") -r -- sudo apt-get install -y" to install all my apt packages on a new setup so i dont have to type to install all apps one by one. Same for /home/$USER/ configs, so i just need to run a script on a new install and everyting is back in place
<pikia> huh, thats super smart
<ikatamoonshots> takes a bit time to setup but time saved accumulated over time is a lot - if you have multiple setups even better - every setup has its own script , write one time && enjoy forever xD
<pikia> Thats honestly really really smart haha.
<pikia> Do you use GNOME as youre DM?
<pikia> Or do you like stuff like i3gaps
<ikatamoonshots> gnome and xfce mostly
<Roden> this keyboard has no way to turn off its backlight
<Roden> in gnome, how do you increase your font sizes and things like that?
<Pan51> ]33333333333333333333333333333333
<Pan51> 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<Pan51> 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<Pan51> 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<Pan51> 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333]
<Pan51> sorry
<cfhowlett> ping!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<pi0> how do i increase screens on ubuntu laptop
<cfhowlett> you mean number of displays??
<cfhowlett> or number of desktops?
<pi0> well i have a loptop
<pi0> and i want to make the resolution higher
<pi0> right now appears cluttered
<cfhowlett> system > settings > display
<pi0> 1366 x 768, but i want higher
<pi0> however it is not shown
<SlidingHorn> !resolution | pi0
<ubottu> pi0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pi0> hmm even increasing to resolutions higher than recommended?
<pi0> i ran xrandr
<pi0> same size available in settings
<pi0> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<tomvolek> HI guys: on a recently installed ubuntu 18.04 , i added and removed few desktops to see which ones would perform better.  Now all of a sudden i cant reboot. At reboot it lands in initramfs prompt and keyboard becomes disabbled , can not input anything , have to pwer cycle the box. My keyboard is a wireless keyboard.
<pi0> SlidingHorn: how can i manually set it larger?
<SlidingHorn> pi0: check the link ubottu posted - it's under "adding undetected resolutions"
<ashkitten> why does certbot have both a systemd timer and a cron entry?
<pi0> will do
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: is your system up to date?
<tomvolek> lotuspsychje_:  yes before i starting to add new desktop and its managers to try which one is better performing on my hp proliant dl 360 G6 ,  I had run apt update
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: check uname -a to be sure please?
<tomvolek> lotuspsychje_: right now after reboot i end up in initramfs  , i cant inout anything ..
<tomvolek> keyboard doest work at all .. so i am stuck, tried to boot up with recovery , its the same way ...
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: can you still access a tty before login?
<tomvolek> how ?   system doesnt boot
<tomvolek> so no services are loaded, no kernel loaded
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: that sounds like really scrambled then, what happens when you try to boot a kernel in recovery?
<tomvolek> it ends up the same place ...ie.
<lotuspsychje_> right
<tomvolek> i.e. initramfs prompt ... i can't type anything at this moment
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: i think your case, instead of trying to recover, try reinstall?
<tomvolek> ya, unfortunalty i think thats only option ...
<tomvolek> good thing i did not have much data on this sucker
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: perhaps first try a liveusb
<tomvolek> to do what with it ?
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: to test if you can still enter
<tomvolek> I need to check the disks to make sure they are ok .. I am thinking maybe superblock got screwed up
<tomvolek> lotuspsychje_:  i boot from livecd and then do what ?
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: then at least you still can live boot :p
<lotuspsychje_> tomvolek: after that, your choice, reinstall,..
<tomvolek> oh .... let me try ..be back in few
<tomvolek> ya, this is an older HP prolient dl360 G6 server. i was setting it up as a server , it has two 900G disk setup as 1+0 raid
<tomvolek> it was working fine,,  i tried to install GUI , then noticed desktop is really slow ...
<pi0> how do i find the output
<tomvolek> so I tried to change the desktop manager ...
<SlidingHorn> pi0: what do you mean
<pi0> xrander -addmode needs sudo?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<SlidingHorn> pi0: Not that I recall
<pi0> https://pastebin.com/v0cEHaG2
<SlidingHorn> pi0: did you create the modeline using cvt first?
<pi0> yep
<pi0> works !
<pi0> nice
<pi0> now i need to increase font size
<pi0> SlidingHorn: very nice! now i need to setup my hp wireless printer
<pi0> is there a ubuntu page for that?
<SlidingHorn> pi0: Should be able to find it in Administration > Find New Printers
<pi0> thank you
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cloudy_nz> ping is the sound a pin makes when it drops and there's no-one around to hear it, lol
<elias_a> Do I understand the nature of snappy packages correctly: they contain in a certain format the stuff they would otherwise be dependent on?
<cfhowlett> !snaps | elias_a
<ubottu> elias_a: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<elias_a> cfhowlett: That explains it, thank you!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! elias_a
<elias_a> cfhowlett: I was wondering where a binary the sw needs would be installed until I realized it is a snap...
<cfhowlett> I only know the link. No direct experience with snaps.
<elias_a> Ok. Thanks.
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: if you're asking where snap binaries are installed, it's in /snap/bin/
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: Actually I was wondering another thing. Let me explain.
<joyce72> Hiya, I have set up a website on a server running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Scaleway VPS), I have set up postfix, and followed some configuration guides, but the server doesn't seem to be able to send any mails. What should I do?
<SlidingHorn> joyce72: which configuration guide(s), exactly?  What do the logs say when you try to send an email?  Any error messages?  More detailed questions make it easier for folks to help :)
<elias_a> I was told mkvmerge is able to join a multitude of mpg files into one mkv video file. However matroska-tools did not include that as it seems to be a snap.
<joyce72> SlidingHorn: Said guide is here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-as-a-send-only-smtp-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<joyce72> I have tried to check /var/log/mail.log
<pi0> brb
<joyce72> tail: cannot open '/var/log/maillog' for reading: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> joyce72, might be worth asking #ubuntu-server
<SlidingHorn> joyce72: looks like you forgot a period
<joyce72> tail: cannot open '/var/log/mail.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<SlidingHorn> joyce72: also, any reason you weren't using the guide for 18.04: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-on-ubuntu-18-04
<joyce72> That's because I am running a website, and usually, postfix configured for an internet site doesn't give me any problems
<joyce72> right now however, I get no error messages
<joyce72> I see no email coming into my mailbox
<SlidingHorn> joyce72: well, the guide you're following is for SMTP (send-only), so you wouldn't be receiving any
<joyce72> yup, so if say, my site is has a contact us form
<joyce72> the site (wordpress) would usually just need to send the mail to my email address
<joyce72> I would manually reply to said email using my email service provider
<joyce72> Hence a send-only configuration is what I believe I should be doing here
<elias_a> joyce72: Would it be possible to use the SMTP server of your ISP? Sending from a relatively rarely used SMTP could cause to the email interpreted as spam.
<konrados> Hello! I have xenial. Long time ago I installed a program (kdevelop) via apt-get install..., and now I wanted to install a newer version, I found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop but ... the newest versions are for "Cosmic Cuttlefish" (who makes names btw?) Anyway - what can I do? Are they really dependent on... IDK, newest ubuntu?
<joyce72> elias_a: Well I could try, but even if so, shouldn't the email show up in spam than to not show up at all?
<cfhowlett> konrados, what version are you running at present?
<konrados> cfhowlett, that would be... 4.7.3 (circa 2014 apparently:))
<cfhowlett> konrados, what UBUNTU version?
<konrados> cfhowlett, oh, it's xenial. with KDE, anything more should I provide?
<konrados> it's 14.x
<cfhowlett> xenial = 16.4
<konrados> 16!
<konrados> yes - "Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS"
<konrados> sorry, yes, it's 16.04, so, what do I do?
<SlidingHorn> konrados: looking at that PPA, i see a repo for xenial...
<SlidingHorn> !ppa | konrados see this message though -
<ubottu> konrados see this message though -: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SlidingHorn> https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release/
<elias_a> joyce72: Both alternatives are possible. Running an SMTP server for a single purpose is not very wise as you still have to keep it up to date maintenancewise etc.
<elias_a> joyce72: Depending on where your server is the SMTP port might even be blocked.
<joyce72> I am checking that now
<joyce72> But I am sure that SMTP isn't blocked
<joyce72> cause I am receiving mails from the server about failed logins and tempbans
<joyce72> But I can't seem to get anything else to send a mail
<elias_a> joyce72: Are you receiving that mail to the inbox in same server or elsewhere?
<konrados> SlidingHorn, ok, thanks! But... may I know how did you find it? I clicked every single link here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop :)
<konrados> I think I need to take a course about using this site o.O
<SlidingHorn> konrados: i searched duckduckgo for kdevelop launchpad
<joyce72> elias_a: I receive those mails in gmail
<konrados> SlidingHorn, ok! Got it! Thanks again :)
<joyce72> The situation is a little interesting. When I set up the server, my friends were trying to negotiate for ownership of a domain, so what happened was that wordpress was installed and accessed by the public IP of the server, I set up wordpress with my gmail account as the site admin email
<joyce72> Then when we got the domain, I also proceeded to set-up an account with an external mail service, and have the domain setup with a record to that mail service
<elias_a> joyce72: That surely goes beyond my abilities. Hope someone can help.
<joyce72> so now, I am trying to set the site admin email to my email being hosted on that servive
<joyce72> *service
<joyce72> so Wordpress tries to send a confirmation email
<joyce72> never received
<joyce72> but my gmail is still receiving reports of failed logins and tempbans from the wordpress install
<joyce72> I SSH in, and use mailx to send a test email, which never gets received either
<joyce72> Ohhhh
<joyce72> I think I know what's up
<joyce72> So I send a test email to my gmail account
<joyce72> It ends up as spam and is received
<joyce72> It could be that the email hosting service I use outright rejects it
<ducasse> that should show up in the logs
<PeetV>  /buffer 1
<joyce72> Hiya, so I posted a little earlier about the issue with mailing
<joyce72> so I decided to just get the details of my mail service provider
<joyce72> and just use their SMTP service :P
<elias_a> How do I read variables to a command with a script?
<elias_a> joyce72: That's a wise move.
<joyce72> Well, I'm happy to say that it works instead of messing around with all of the settings and things like that
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: Sounds a little out of the scope of this channel, but hard to tell without more info...
<elias_a> I am trying to solve this: as the syntax of mkvmerge command is: mkvmerge -o outfile.mkv file1.mpg + file2.mpg + file3.mpg...
<elge> Hello there.  I've enabled TMEM (Transcendent Memory) on a custom XEN domU kernel and although it behaves normally with slackware and debian, the ubuntu guests have really less memory usage than expected.  The dynamic memory allocation goes down to 133MB which is far less than the optimal minimum amount of memory and for buff/cache to be happy
<elge> what makes the ubuntu guest memory be different from other ones?
<elias_a> ... and I have learned that how to get a script to read the file names in a directory, the only problem is I cannot understand how the script is used as an argument giving the infile names.
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: this might point you in the right direction:
<SlidingHorn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/198954
<SlidingHorn> (mostly pay attention to the way the for loop is done)
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: I am really terrible in scripting. Isn't my case quite the opposite - the command should take a script to feed a series of arguments?
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: This isn't my specialty either, but try setting your script to call something like 'mkvmerg -o $1 $@'  where $1 would be the output file, and $@ is a a variable for any number of arguments.  I don't know if both can be used in succession like that though.  You might want to try asking in #bash?
<elias_a> Let me ask in a different way: I have a list of the filenames I try to use. I also found out a way how to print the file names correctly in a terminal : while read file; do printf "$file +"; done < /home/nakka/Videot/filelist.txt
<elias_a> How do I use this last thing as a variable when running the command?
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: Thanks - I'll ask there if I cannot solve this.
<ducasse> elias_a: if you just want the list in a variable, 'var=$(while read file; do printf "$file +"; done < /home/nakka/Videot/filelist.txt)'
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: even better: https://stackoverflow.com/a/4229151  <~~ Do something like this...what would make it even better is to make bash automatically assign the output file name (your -o  flag) as a timeanddate type function
<elias_a> ducasse: Thanks - I'll give that a shot.
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: Thanks - I need to give the name of the output file manually in this case.
<arekm> hi, which script/program prints "Gave up waiting for root device" message in ubuntu? (the one in initrd like https://askubuntu.com/questions/247541/gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-on-ubuntu)
<arekm> trying to find it (and then its cource code)
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: Try this (if you're cool with the output name being a time & date, and as long as there are no spaces in your input file names) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FX9J9kMsgj/
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: so you would just run ./myscript input.txt
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: I do not understand how that could work. Where are the input files defined?
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: you said you had them listed in a text file...you would just run the script using the text file as the argument:   ./myscript filelist.txt
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: Ok. Now I get it. Thanks!
 * SlidingHorn gives self a cookie for making a bash script
<SlidingHorn> arekm: I'm not 100% sure, but that may be a message from the kernel itself...see here for some possibly relevant info: https://askubuntu.com/a/522987
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: No luck yet. I'll have to dig into this later. Thanks for your help.
<arekm> SlidingHorn: oh, thanks
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: what's your filelist.txt look like?  Is it each file name on a new line?
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: Yes.
<SlidingHorn> did it give any errors?
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: Command not found.
<Roden> ubuntu keeps breaking my computers via firefox
<Roden> is there a better browser for ubuntu de?
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: you would need to save the script, make sure it's executable (chmod +x scriptname), then run it from the directory in which it resides
<SlidingHorn> Roden: What is "breaking," and how?
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: I did exactly that.
<Roden> top 'web content' spikes
<Roden> 130% cpu usage
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: okay, just in case, instead of running it as ./myscript, try instead doing:    sh myscript filelist.txt
<Roden> and eventually the computers overheat and the processors break.
<Roden> this will be the 4th computer that has died by overheating.
<Roden> and they die fairly quickly.
<Roden> like a few weeks
<SlidingHorn> Roden: What are the specs on these computers?
<Roden> they're all different, and it really has nothing to do with that.  They're new computers well above the recommended specs for ubuntu desktop
<elias_a> SlidingHorn: Oh - there was a typo in th name of the command - mkvmerg instead of mkvmerge. :)
<Roden> chrome shouldn't behave this way.
<SlidingHorn> elias_a: AH!  My bad
<Roden> I'm purging it.
<Roden> I mean ff shouldn't behave this way.
<SlidingHorn> Roden: you're welcome to try other browsers, but I don't think it's very likely that this is a problem with Firefox.  There's chromium (sudo apt install chromium-browser), Brave (if you're okay with snaps:  sudo snap install brave)
<Roden> What's brave?
<SlidingHorn> Roden: another browser...based off chromium
<Roden> probably i should try it.  i've been trying everything (except guys)
<SlidingHorn> ?
 * Roden points his sword at the ceiling.  A curtain of light washes over the air, slowly revealing a struggling creature.  Standing about 1 meter high, Roden gently flicks it off his sword and into a nearby corner.
<Katnip> brave has a background from one of the original netscape guys years back
<Roden> Cave alien.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Azukawa> Hello friendos!
<Azukawa> when type on my laptop, trackpad is disabled for the duration of pressing the key. How can i disable this?
<Azukawa> I would like to play fps game on my laptop using the trackpad
<B1ack0p> hi
<B1ack0p> i dont know why opera doesnt stream videos :/
<B1ack0p> it works sometime and doesnt sometime..
<B1ack0p> codecs installed already
<B1ack0p> i dont know what can be the problem
<Tin_man> use firefox, use chromium, or any other that does stream videos..
<B1ack0p> i like opera for vpn
<ioria> B1ack0p, what kind of stream you cannot watch ?
<B1ack0p> movie stream ioria
<B1ack0p> not famous one
<B1ack0p> it is simple website
<B1ack0p> works when i enable vpn
<ioria> B1ack0p, then, i don't think it's about codecs or flash
<adrian_1908> B1ack0p: I didn't read your earlier messages, but if a stream works with VPN and not without, could it be it's limited to certain regions (ip-ranges)?
<bodie_> hi, I'm on Ubuntu 18.10.  One of my PPA's has changed name and I'm getting the following error: "This must be accepted explicitly before updates for this repository can be applied."  How can I accept it?
<bodie_> Nvm, looks like this is pretty easy to resolve just by using apt instead of apt-get.
<k12buntu> hello
<k12buntu> I need some help
<k12buntu> hello
<olegb> k12buntu: just ask a question :-)
<lectus> Hi! I have a brand new laptop and it came with Windows 10. I want to install Ubuntu 18.04 LTS in a dual boot setup. I've done dual boot in the past, but this laptop came with a recovery partition. I want to resize the Windows partition and keep the recovery partition, and then install Ubuntu on the free space, having both systems bootable through grub. Any idea on how this can be done?
<Mathisen> lectus, resize in windows, and make sure it is the "end" "right" side of the drive that is free space for ubuntu and you are good
<lectus> Mathisen: That's what I thought of doing. Will Ubuntu installer detect the partitions and install grub corretly?
<Mathisen> someone else need to answer that im not an current ubuntu user myself i use diffrent dist and always manual install grub
<CookieM> I think that ubuntu installer will see the windows and recovery partitions as a “combo” and will propose a fair half-cut for both Windows and Ubuntu
<lectus> I always use the advanced option of the Ubuntu installer... so in mind I can format the free space as EXT4
<lectus> I don't know if that would work though (never done it keeping a recovery partition)
<BluesKaj> lectus, afaik, ubuntu will auto install to the empty partition and install grub near the end of the installation...anyone correct me if I'm wrong
<BluesKaj> lectus, if you choose the auto install
<BluesKaj> and if the empty partition is formatted to ext4
<clackety> BluesKaj I believe you are correct, but on my last install grub installed alongside windows bootloader in the existing ESP partition and essentially used all of the unformatted space for the ubuntu install.  I didn't need to preformat the empty space
<clackety> lectus, I resized my windows partition using gparted on ubuntu live environment and then ran the installer and it worked fine for me.  your mileage may vary however.
<simpledat> Hi is intel-microcode installed by default for Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> simpledat, think so, it's installed on my system, and i don't recall installing it manually
<simpledat> How do I check if intel-microcode is installed or not?
<BluesKaj> look in your package manager
<BluesKaj> or run,  sudo apt list intel-microcode
<simpledat> BluesKaj: How can I check it in terminal?
<simpledat> BluesKaj: https://paste.debian.net/1056131/
<simpledat> Does that mean that I have it installed?
<BluesKaj> hmm, try sudo apt install intel-microcode, then you 'll know for sure
<simpledat> BluesKaj: https://paste.debian.net/1056132/
<BluesKaj> hit enter
<BluesKaj> it will install
<BluesKaj> simpledat, if you're running debian then you should be asking your questions in the #debian chat
<simpledat> BluesKaj: I dont understand why Ubuntu installing it by default and debian not. They claim that debian is more about freedom of choice. But I looking at it as a security risk?
<simpledat> I mean, who doesnt want to be secure?
<BluesKaj> no, freedomod choice is correct, debian leaves a lot of packages out of the initial install, you just have to install them yourself
<BluesKaj> freedom of
<BluesKaj> has nothing to do with security
<simpledat> BluesKaj: Well vulnerable is a security risk, dont you think so?
<BluesKaj> notg at all
<BluesKaj> not vulnerable, where did you get that idea anyway?
<BluesKaj> it's not
<simpledat> BluesKaj: Please check this https://paste.debian.net/1056128/
<simpledat> /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities/spec_store_bypass:Vulnerable
<simpledat> Yes, I have the latest BIOS version.
<BluesKaj> simpledat, I suggest you ask in debian , not here
<lolcat-007> it is possible to do a full iphone back up without itunes in ubuntu or is there a similar app like itunes in ubuntu
<lolcat-007> ?
<danst> lolcat-007: use virtual machine
<lolcat-007> danst: i heard that doing iphone back up with virtual machine gives too many errors
<coconut> Would an "Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 9560" work with ubuntu?
<leftyfb> lolcat-007: the answer is no. Use icloud/iTunes
<lolcat-007> leftyfb: that is taking so long
<TR2990WX> I downloaded an AppImage file then opened it. Ran the app for awhile then closed it. Then I moved the AppImage file to another location.. Now Ubuntu stillkeep looking for the AppImage file in the old location.
<MrAureliusR> hey, is there a channel for the budgie DM/Ubuntu Budgie?
<MrAureliusR> I'm getting some odd UI things after I ran a videogame the other day
<leftyfb> TR2990WX: contact the developer of the appimage. Appimages aren't an official ubuntu support packaging solution
<ovrh> MrAureliusR, #ubuntu-budgie ? Not a whole lot of people in there though
<leftyfb> !budgie | MrAureliusR
<ubottu> MrAureliusR: Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 19.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<ovrh> Also, hello!
<coconut> MrAureliusR: use /msg alis list budgie
<MrAureliusR> I asked in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<ovrh> I'm back to bother you guys with a new problem. Do you know if there was a recent update to ubuntu 18.04 that disrupted the wired connectivity capabilities? Right now my Ubuntu works fine over wifi, but wired doesn't work at all
<leftyfb> MrAureliusR: ubuntu+1 isn't the correct place either.
<MrAureliusR> it literally just said that in the message I gotr
<MrAureliusR> ...
<MrAureliusR> oh
<MrAureliusR> sigh
<MrAureliusR> that's for the development version
<MrAureliusR> why did you ping me with that?
<leftyfb> MrAureliusR: of ubuntu, not budgie
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem with Firefox and AppArmor, since FF update to 64. I cant open downloaded files via download window "apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec"  name="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/gio-launch-desktop"
<catnap> I'm considering an Ubuntu phone. Are those practical? Any experiences?
<B0g4r7> Stupid laptop.
<B0g4r7> Wife changed the user password and forgot it, and grub somehow isn't able to use the display, so I'm booting blind.
<tomreyn> !phone | catnap
<ubottu> catnap: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<catnap> Wow! The question is automated. Obviously, I have been away for a while.
<B0g4r7> ...and thus am unable to edit the boot args to boot into single-user mode.
<tomreyn> catnap: summing it up, the ubuntu touch / phone development efforts of canonical have ceased, there is #ubports where volunteers (try to?) keep it alive.
<Erica647> I'm having trouble with the calendar on ubuntu desktop 18.10... it's crashing when I try to setup and use a gmail account.
<Erica647> Is that a known issue?
<tomreyn> only if there's a bug report on it
<ahi2_> never had this problem on my acer 4750G laptop. install fails at grub. says something about uefi but im installing in legacy mode with msdos. any ideas?
<ahi2_> installing grub to sda hard drive
<octo_> does anyone know how to get dnsmasq to work on ubuntu 18.04
<octo_> ?
<catnap> tomreyn: I'm saddened to hear that the project has become less active. Many people are talking about how smartphones compromize privacy. If there was something one could do, it would be really nice. But I guess, we just have to accept the situation.
<octo_> is there an alternative to dnsmasq that allows blocking a domain?
<tomreyn> octo_: is a static record in /etc/hosts an option?
<B0g4r7> I tend to run BIND myself.
<octo_> B0g4r7: Isn't BIND complicated?
<B0g4r7> Complexity is relative.  I guess you could say that it is.
<s3nd1v0g1us> why are images and videos pixelated in terminal? im using browsh, and they wont render.
<octo_> B0g4r7: I just need a simple way to block all the domains on foo.bar (www.foo.bar, foo.bar, etc)
<octo_> would it be easy to do that with BIND?
<B0g4r7> If i were doing it, I would tell BIND that it's authoritative for foo.bar, and have it host an empty zone file for foo.bar.
<B0g4r7> Not real complex, no.
<octo_> B0g4r7: Are there any good guides for doing something like that?
<B0g4r7> octo_, the O'reilly book "DNS and BIND" is pretty good and thorough.  Otherwise I'd just google for "bind configuration howto" or similar.
<octo_> Okay. Thanks
<B0g4r7> Well that wasn't too bad to pull the drive out, mount it on another system, and change out the hash.
<B0g4r7> Now I can proceed with figuring out bluetooth.
<B0g4r7> ...after 311MB of updates.
<s3nd1v0g1us> anyone use Browsh?
<NerdTheThird> browsh uses firefox anyways, so legit don't bother lul
<s3nd1v0g1us> right?
<s3nd1v0g1us> my problem is that images and videos appear pixelated. amy i missing some dependancy?>
<NerdTheThird> no, it's supposed to be like that
<s3nd1v0g1us> ok. thats peculiar no?
<NerdTheThird> no it's not. it's supposed to be shitty so people can use it in their terminal lul
<s3nd1v0g1us> know if the developed has an IRC?
<s3nd1v0g1us> developer*
<s3nd1v0g1us> seems fairly useless if i cant see media
<dxpython96> hello
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem with Firefox and AppArmor, since FF update to 64. I cant open downloaded files via download window "apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec"  name="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/gio-launch-desktop"
<NerdTheThird> yeah, that's why you use firefox
<NerdTheThird> and not some terminal thing
<s3nd1v0g1us> i thought a text based browser might be quicker, more secure. cooler.
<NerdTheThird> lol
<NerdTheThird> lynx, w3m if you want text based browser
<s3nd1v0g1us> its actually better blocking media on Browsh and just reading it as plaintext.
<NerdTheThird> also if you want text based browser idk why do you expect media
<s3nd1v0g1us> i wanted the media without the gui i guess.
<s3nd1v0g1us> which is maybe contradictory.
<NerdTheThird> yeah, i dont think you thought through it kek
<s3nd1v0g1us> i want it all, and i want it now, NerdTheThird.
<dxpython96> is there a command i can use to pull from my "clipboard" in bash
<NerdTheThird> firefox, dude
<s3nd1v0g1us> i guess.
<NerdTheThird> alt + ctrl + v dxpython96
<dxpython96> right i mean like
<NerdTheThird> clipboard history?
<dxpython96> so im using youtube-dl, and youtube-dl requires a URL to download a youtube video
<dxpython96> i want to write a quick script with the youtube-dl command
<dxpython96> that pulls from my "clipboard"
<dxpython96> yeah right
<dxpython96> clipboard history
<NerdTheThird> oh wait
<dxpython96> but i cant find anything
<NerdTheThird> you can do alias with that
<dxpython96> what's alias?
<NerdTheThird> like, i have alias "update" which is short for "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y"
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: which ubuntu release are you running there?
<dxpython96> ohhh
<NerdTheThird> https://www.tecmint.com/create-alias-in-linux/
<irgendwer4711> NerdTheThird: 18.10
<NerdTheThird> wrong dude
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: 18:10
<NerdTheThird> correct dude
<irgendwer4711> funny dude
<NerdTheThird> thanks dude
<irgendwer4711> where is my car dude
<dxpython96> what would the command be that i'm aliasing
<s3nd1v0g1us> budgies cool
<NerdTheThird> it can be anything dxpython96
<NerdTheThird> instead of writing youtube-dl andthenparameters you can shorten it to yt
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: oh right there /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/gio-launch-desktop actually exists, i was wondering whether it was from a ppa
<dxpython96> oh okay..
<dxpython96> that's neat
<dxpython96> but i'm wanting to solve the URL part
<dxpython96> like having to copy and paste the url into the terminal
<coconut> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<NerdTheThird> i dont htink there's an easy way for that
<dxpython96> nuts
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: there is the file with same name in /usr/bin
<dxpython96> yeah i couldn't find anything through searching and i just get downvoted for asking in stack exchange.
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: ah a link
<NerdTheThird> the easiest way is make an alias and then just copy-paste link
<dxpython96> shite
<bprompt> dxpython96:    hmmm what are you trying to alias anyway?
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: check if you have multiple apparmor profiles for firefox in /etc/apparmor.d/ (maybe you retained an old copy during an upgrade)
<dxpython96> well i'm not necessarily, i'll explain a bit more. I'm using something called youtube-dl, where you basically download it from git and then open a terminal from the folder where youtube-dl is, and then type out the command: youtube-dl "paste your youtube URL here"
<bprompt> dxpython96:    ok... right, I use it, so?
<NerdTheThird> he's trying to get youtube link automatically pasted in terminal along with youtube-dl command and other parameters
<dxpython96> this will download a youtube video. What i want to do is write a script with the youtube-dl command, and then a following command that will grab the link that i've just copied so i can just run the script after copying a youtube URL, without having to do the whole thing by hand.
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: alternatively you could move the existing one out of the way and create a modified copy which handled this path.
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: there is nothing
<NerdTheThird> which is not really possible coz even if he made it work it would open terminal with youtube-dl and paste everything from clipboard that he he copied
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: but this has to be a generic problem
<Mathisen> !info xclip dxpython96
<ubottu> 'dxpython96' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, 
<Mathisen> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12+svn84-4build1 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 50 kB
<s3nd1v0g1us> !info budgie
<ubottu> Package budgie does not exist in bionic
<dxpython96> xclip copies info from a target, it doesn't paste does into terminal does it?
<Mathisen> dxpython96, xclip -selection clipboard -o
<s3nd1v0g1us> one thing is certain, i love ubuntu so much comapred to w7
<dxpython96> holy shit
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: yes, unless there is a matching bug report and you haven't modified the profile before, you should probably report a bug.
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: I will check with other computer later.
<dxpython96> okay now i need to figure out how to separate those commands and then..make them come together
<dxpython96> thanks Mathisen
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: cf. ubuntu bug 1792648, debian bugs 908206, 908516. different softwares, similar issues.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1792648 in evince (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Can't preview document in evince - Ubuntu 18.10 Failed to execute child process (Permission Denied)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792648
<ubottu> Debian bug 908206 in thunderbird "thunderbird: Can not open links due to AppArmour profile" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/908206
<ubottu> Debian bug 908516 in evince "Apparmor profile breaks print preview" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/908516
<Mathisen> dxpython96, make an alias that runs a .sh script you can solve it easy with that
<bprompt> dxpython96:   hmmmm well, issue being a little that,  hmmm unless you know the format you want to download, the video formats available for a video aren't always the same, there is a list of fairly reliable types, mp4, webm m4a and mp4 without audio and so on, but it varies per video, so the "-f" argument for youtube-dl may not be as reliable in a script..... hmmmm are you doing this in Python?
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: funny, this bug report is older than release
<dxpython96> Mathisen, so if i made the xclip command an .sh script, made an alias for that script, then ran youtube-dl 'alias'? Then made THAT a bash script as well it would work?
<dxpython96> bprompt: i would use the default format so i think thats mp4 iirc? I'm doing it in bash
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: if you're referring to the ubuntu big, this was also fixed very quickly and before release
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: its still there
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: which bug report are you referring to now?
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: 1792648
<bprompt> dxpython96:    mp4 with audio is -f 18, if you ever bother looking, the videos have about 8 formats available for download, and some formats aren't available some times
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: it's "fix released"
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: what do you mean by "it's still there"?
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: maybe for evince
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: firefox is still effected
<Mathisen> dxpython96, what if you just run youtube-dl "$(xclip -o)"
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: well there doesn't seem to be a bug report about firefox, which is the first step to get something fixed.
<irgendwer4711> maybe
<tomreyn> quite certainly
<dxpython96> no f*ing way
<dxpython96> that worked
<dxpython96> why did that work
<dxpython96> that's what i have been trying to do this whole time
<Mathisen> well you got your alias now
<dxpython96> i love you
<bprompt> dxpython96:   do you know python? by any chance
<dxpython96> no, haha, my name is a reference to the actual snake, i'm a snake rescuer.
<bprompt> hehhe, alrity =P
<dxpython96> I know a bit of Java, and do much better in Powershell but just recently moved from Windows to linux ecosystem
<bprompt> dxpython96:    was asking, because I do something akin with the clipboard data, but is a regex stripping, but is  done in python =P
<bprompt> dxpython96:   and all that you asked can be automated with a keyboard shortcut
<dxpython96> By using python?
<bprompt> dxpython96:   python and autokey, yes, autokey does mapping, but it also does python scripting, and python handles the clipboard, among other things
<dxpython96> python seems really useful in a linux environment, perhaps i should begin learning more python in place of Java.
<rypervenche> dxpython96: Welcome to Linux :)
 * Mathisen suggest learning C, then you have an easy time learning most other lang after :)
<dxpython96> Thanks rypervenche! :)
<bprompt> dxpython96:   that said, I run youtube-dl manually myself, never bothered making an alias, don't need to, and whenever I need to get... a couple of weeks ago I downloaded hmmm about 25 videos, I simply grab the urls, did a quick search/replace and made each url a youtube-dl download in a bash script, ran it, every video came one by one, it waited till one finished, before going to the next, got all 25 in a whamo
<dxpython96> i know, see i did actually see on the github page there is an option to create a textfile with a bunch of URLs in it
<bprompt> dxpython96:   is just a "youtube-dl -f 18 ...... -o ".....";  line for each, nothing fancy schmanzy, make the file chmod +x, and off you go
<dxpython96> and just have youtube-dl download all those URLs by targeting the text file. And i know i can just save up a text file full of URLs but i just wanted a real quick script for those one-off vids i wanna quickly grab without having to go and open the folder, open the terminal from the folder, hand write the command and copy/paste the url
<rypervenche> dxpython96: A keyboard shortcut might be a nice way of doing it. Where it will autograb the URL that you're viewing and then run it through your script.
<dxpython96> yes that would be awesome
<bprompt> dxpython96:   then you might like Autokey, is specially for mapping keycombinations, but it also does mouse and "phrases" for autocompletion, and you can set filters so it only kicks in for this or that window only
<bprompt> dxpython96:  and it does Python scripting as well
<dxpython96> i'm looking into it right now, hopefully i could get a sweet hotkey up and running today
<dxpython96> for youtube-dl
<bprompt> dxpython96:   I use autokey quite a bit for LaTex stuff, among other things
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 18.04 LTS I get an "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" message from `apt upgrade`. A few lines up there’s "dpkg-divert: error: rename involves overwriting '/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service' with different file '/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service.systemd', not allowed".
<vlt> How to fix this?
<ar_|> I don't know if this is an official Ubuntu channel or Canonical channel but all I want to say is that the job done with 18.10 is outstanding. I have a m3-7Y30 platform and it works great. Keep it up.
<tomreyn> ar_|: according to the channel /topic it'S the official ubuntu (IRC) support channel.
<ar_|> I mean, no touchpad issues when switching it to a tent mode (previously touchpad didn't disconnected so it was a problem in tent mode), at this stage 18.10 work great
<solsTiCe> hi. Why does ubuntu software shows me no update while if I run `sudo apt full-upgrade` I see a long list of package to upgrade ?
<tomreyn> if you'd want more developers to read this and you're running a / referring to the defaull desktop, you could repeat this in #ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> ar_|: ^
<ar_|> oh, ok
<ar_|> i'll try that
<ar_|> thx
<tomreyn> yw
<tomreyn> solsTiCe: did you try hitting the refresh button on the title bar?
<solsTiCe> tomreyn: yes.
<tomreyn> then my guess is that it doesn't do a full-upgrade but just an upgrade.
<solsTiCe> tomreyn: I am more used to use apt on cli. so i am surprised to see the GUI not behave the same
<solsTiCe> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> at least on the ubuntu release you run there
<ntd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1807250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807250 in linux (Ubuntu) "At some point in the 18.04 cycle, /sys/bus/iio has disappeared from my system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ntd> anu update? support for an entire bus class has been missing for close to a year?
<krytarik> solsTiCe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates - or it's this.
<gorbypark> I'm trying to use my yubikey fido u2f key on 18.04/chromium and I just get "something went wrong" errors on all my services (gmail, github, etc).  Any ideas?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 During login after the file clean script I am getting start up applications printing..Evidently I click on some item to start this script..which one do I need to undo
<argusbr> How do I put extensions in multiple files at the same time?
<doge-doge> question: do you even need to worry about DNS leaks on a vpn if you've already set your own DNS IPs?
<jwr> I'm using network-manager and I can see with `nmcli dev show` that it has picked up the correct DNS server from dhcp, but dns resolving is broken. anybody know what i am missing? i suspect it's whatever local dns forwarder not running or something.
<jwr> 18.04 if that matters
<Wafficus> hi there, what are some cool things I could install and run on ubuntu server/
<Wafficus> ?
<qwebirc95665> how can i define in an online account that ubuntu stores my files with encryption?
<cuebix> I need some halp :| I installed this https://github.com/ab77/netflix-proxy and didn't realize that it was going to fuxor with my firewall. I'm in my ssh session, but can't ssh into my server right now because it apparently turned off ufw. I'm kinda scared to turn ufw back on because if my connection closes, I'm totally screwed (no physical access to box)
<cuebix> I'm trying to figure out the best course of action. I don't know if there's a way to uninstall this thing but all I want is my old firewall rules back
<SlidingHorn> cuebix: just manually set the rules you need and turn ufw back on.  In regard to what that application did, you'll have to ask the developers.  It's 3rd party, so we can't really offer support
<cuebix> I totally hear you about 3rd party, didn't expect any help with that. So I did try to set the ssh rule that I had. I cracked open my /etc/ufw/user.rules and found the ssh rules and ran iptables with them, but I'm still getting connection refused when I ssh in. Maybe I need to take a closer look at the currently active rules...
<cuebix> ok, found the rule that was messing me up
<cuebix> I really need to torch whatever this thing set up. Im afraid it's going to break on a reboot
<cuebix> Random question. If I were trying to apt-get remove a package, and some other package depended on it, apt would say so, wouldn't it?
<SlidingHorn> cuebix: It should.  One way to test is to do something like   sudo apt remove -s packagename  -  The -s flag "simulates" the action and doesn't make any changes, so you can review what *would* happen
<cuebix> Thanks
<cuebix> I'm removing the iptables-persistent and netfilter-persistent packages that it apparently installed. Hoping that will prevent its rules from getting reloaded
<cuebix> Hmm, looks like it installed docker, too... Which I'd actually like to mess with but... I don't trust this anymore lol
<cuebix> @SlidingHorn thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.
<cowsay> hey, I've always been a little confused by the situation of Java/OpenJDK especially on linux. If I install openjdk, does that include the JRE?  And what's the "correct" way to get Java 11 installed .. fully set up and updatable, with JAVA_HOME configured and whatnot.  java.net just gives you a tarball to use
<SlidingHorn> cuebix: happy to help!
<cowsay> When I search my package manager for openjdk, it gives me "OpenJDK Java 11 Policy Tool" ... which is an oddly named package
<qwebirc95665> how can i define in an online account that ubuntu stores my files with encryption?
<SlidingHorn> cowsay: openjdk has its own runtime environment (jre) - to have java 11, you can do    sudo apt install openjdk-11-jre
<cowsay> SlidingHorn: thank you! I don't know why this is such a pain to figure out
<SlidingHorn> qwebirc95665: can you be a little more specific?  what kind of account and from which service/provider?  What are you trying to define it to?
<gorbypark> any suggestions for an extension (gnome) to set mouse scrolling options?
<ub3g33k> gorbypark: KDE Plasma :P
<SlidingHorn> ub3g33k: that's not really helpful
<gorbypark> heh
<ub3g33k> Yes, I know, hence the little smiley at the end. Wasn't meant to be
<SlidingHorn> ub3g33k: well this is a support channel, and isn't meant for sarcasm/jokes.
<qwebirc95665> SlidingHorn i want to use google to use funktions like "restore missing files" but dont want the data to be open
<ub3g33k> Ok, how's this:  I do not think there is such an extension, since it's handled by libinput, and GNOME tries to ensure those settings don't change
<explodes> What music players are better than Clementine?
<gorbypark> ub3g33k, great, thanks for the info :)
<ub3g33k> explodes: I really like cmus
<SlidingHorn> explodes: It's a subjective question, so there's no real "factual" answer.  Other options include rhythmbox, audacious, cmus, and probably several others
<Sven_vB> explodes, I like qmmp and sox
<yelowfish> anyone knows how to bring back the create new doc on mouse right click for xenial?  tried this link but still same.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/777711/create-new-document-right-click-option-missing-in-ubuntu-gnome
<duoi> hi
<duoi> where can i see a list of all cronjobs
<duoi> and cron logs
<SlidingHorn> duoi: for root jobs:  crontab -l    for a user: crontab -u username -l    -   I suggest taking a look at `man cron` and `man crontab`
<duoi> SlidingHorn thanks
<cuebix> Has anyone done an upgrade from ubuntu 16.x to 18.x over ssh before? I'm wondering how risky it is. I'd like to make use of some newer packages that are available in 18, but not sure if it's worth risking
<Ben64> it probably works, but have a backup plan
<cuebix> My backup plan would have to be to wait till the next time I have physical access to the server :P
<SlidingHorn> cuebix: It's set up to "just work" - but as Ben64 says, it's always smart to have a backup just in case
<cuebix> Understood
<cuebix> eh, you only live once, right? :D I'll give it a shot
<cuebix> It's reassuring that the upgrader detected that I was doing it over ssh and asked if I wanted to open a temporary ssh server on a different port just-in-case
#ubuntu 2019-12-09
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Still here?
<sylvain-2205> can someone help me to make simple scan work ?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: "DKMS: install completed." :D - so, now what shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to upgrade some software on Ubuntu 19.10, but I get this error. https://pastebin.com/H85N6H80 The file size seems to be different than promised. Any tips?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jrvpKq56qN/
<vetru> BlueProtoman: follow the suggested command from the output.
<vetru> BlueProtoman: You may need to run `apt-get update` in order for apt to point to the correct mirrors/repositories.
<vetru> BlueProtoman: And or --fix-missing
<vetru> actually i dont care about ubuntu
<vetru> by
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Humm -checking some things. Unknown why there remians 340 version files :(
<Whitor> Hi All! Any Thinkpad users in here? I have a P73... The trackpoint and trackpad both worked during the first half of the install... About Halfway through, (Right before the TimeZone selection) They both stopped working.  They work fine when booting the Live CD. Using 19.10.
<Whitor> Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Bunches I no longer understand recently. Let's see what we can learn; what results: for i in /var/lib/dkms/*/[^k]*/source; do [ -e "$i" ] || echo "$i";done
<Disaster_Area> hiya. On 16.04 LTS, got a couple of bugs, one to do with Nautilus the file explorer, one separate. The issue with Nautilus is that for some reason Copy/Rename/a few other things are disabled in the context menu, and I have no idea how to change that. Been afflicted with that only for a few hours. For a longer time, the other issue I've had, is that even though in my User Accounts settings, Automatic Login is set to off, and my
<Disaster_Area> account is password protected, when I select Login when I start up my laptop, it does not ask me for a password and logs me in automatically. Is there anything I can do about either of these issues? Thanks
<dreamon> Bashing-om, No outputs
<Disaster_Area> oh think I found a solution to the second issue after some searching online
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Yukkie ! thinking.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, ls /var/lib/dkms/ → acpi-call  dkms_dbversion  nvidia-340
<Bashing-om> dreamon: considering - what now for 'lsmod | grep nvidia ' ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Id havent reboot..maybe the reason?
<dreamon> I reboot..
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Reboot, still no output from lsmod | grep nvidia
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Makes little sense - yet - . What results ' sudo apt install --reinstall dkms '?
<dreamon> he installed it.
<AngelKde> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: ArchLinux • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz (2,61GHz) • Memory: 7,5 GiB Total (6,4 GiB Free) • Storage: 22,7 GB / 250,7 GB (228,0 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 11m 33s
<Disaster_Area> and seemed to have found a fix for my other issue i'll leave now
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Think we should give up for today. its 1:43 AM.. have to go to sleep.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Let's say that "dkms" was also not installed (required) . Let's make sure we are dealing with X - what shows ' ps -efly | grep Xorg ' ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GBsX4BRwmN/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Yup that is indeed X. OK we can pick this back up tomorrow evening my time :)
<dreamon> Bashing-om, what time do you have?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Presently 00:51 GMT.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Fine..  :)  Ok lets try tomorrow. Thank you and good night
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Same :D
<hakluke> Hi all, previously I've always used the LTS releases. I recently decided to go for the latest 19.10 instead, I ran a full apt update + apt dist-upgrade. It broke a bunch of dependencies and now apt consistently fails to perform normal operations. I couldn't figure it out, so I did a full reformat and reinstalled 19.10 from scratch, and ran another apt update + apt upgrade. Now everything is broken again - when I try to login to
<hakluke> gnome I get a message that says "Oh, no! Something has gone wrong. A problem has coccured and the system can't recover, please log out and try again." And when I try to use apt, everything fails due to failed dependencies.
<hakluke> For example, this is the output for sudo apt install -f: https://pastebin.com/4peD1mPf
<hakluke> If anyone has any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this, I'd be very grateful!
<Bashing-om> hakluke: what shows ' apt policy busybox-static ' ?
<hakluke> Hey @Bashing-om :
<hakluke> $ apt policy busybox-static
<hakluke> busybox-static:
<hakluke>   Installed: (none)
<hakluke>   Candidate: 1:1.30.1-4ubuntu4
<hakluke>   Version table:
<hakluke>      1:1.30.1-4ubuntu4 500
<hakluke> sorry: https://pastebin.com/qbVZCK5Y
<iniazi> Hey guys, background before my question:  i have ubuntu (19.10) running on a mini pc (intel 5xx graphics or whatever).   I setup the pc on a pc monitor @ 4k30 (the monitors.xml resolution).  but login screen defaults to 4k60 (maybe 4k60i and display loked funky... but when i login it would  switch to 30hz and the display would look fine).
<iniazi> how do i set the login resolution; and even more importantly, i'm trying to connect the pc to a 4k tv, and the login screen doesn't even show (tv says resolution not supported).   is there a way to set specific hz for login screen?
<iniazi> i've tried to set it the /etc/default/grub to 1920x1080 although I thin kthat resolution is only for grub?  grub starts up at 4k, and looks fine on the tv.  just when i select ubuntu boot in the grub menu, i don't see anything show up after and tv complains the resolution is unsupported
<martian67> hello, i have copied all my files to a new drive, chrooted in (run/sys/dev/proc are all mounted)
<martian67> ran grub-install, which succeeded fine
<martian67> however, update-grub is just detecting the old install on the old drive
<martian67> its not detecting the new install on the new drive at all
<martian67> what should i do
<iujgh> why did ubuntu stop allowing an encrypted home directory?
<iniazi> martian67, when you ran grub-install, was the old drive still installed; whenever I've restored grub, i usually have only one drive (i.e. the one I want to restore) and boot via install cd/flashdrive and then chroot & grubinstall
<iniazi> although i don't know much about update-grub etc.
<guiverc> iujgh, an encrypted is not disallowed; I have it now on 20.04; it was removed from the install options yes; not not disallowed
<iujgh> but why remove the tool for that?
<fosser_josh> since last update on ubuntu 18.04.3. My secondary monitor is non detectable. How to resolve this issue?
<fosser_josh> how can i detect secondary monitor?
<Wulf> Hello! Is there something similar to https://snapshot.debian.org/ ?
<CarlFK> thinkpad, display is now upsde down because t thins it is in tablet mode.  is there a command or g to un-roate it?
<sazawal> Hi all. I have a system where the wifi is not working. I do not have an Ethernet connection to fix it. I found the deb packages needed for the wifi driver, that I can transfer using usb-drive and install in the system. But the problem is I need all the dependencies and dependencies of dependencies. This is taking too long. Is there a way to download a particular deb file and all its dependencies files?
<ducasse> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<ducasse> sazawal: ^^
<sazawal> ducasse, The other system where I am downloading these files is a different Ubuntu version. How do I download them for the needed Ubuntu version?
<ducasse> sazawal: an easier way might be to tether your phone and download over mobile data
<sazawal> ducasse, Yes that might work. I have not used wired thethering of the phone yet. Let me see
<ducasse> sazawal: that way you don't have to worry about getting all the dependencies etc
<sazawal> ducasse, right thanks
<airstorm> hi, if I wanted to setup ubuntu on a single encrypted partition (LUKS), how would I go about doing so? I have 3 partitions on the disk - first is UEFI, 2 is Windows and 3 is free.
<ducasse> airstorm: the installer should as you if you want encryption
<ducasse> *ask
<airstorm> problem is it complains about absence of a /boot partition
<ducasse> create one, i think it is necessary for the installer to handle things
<airstorm> yeah well... I do not wish to have a separate boot partition
<airstorm> I mean I know it's possible to install with /boot as part of the encrypted rootfs, I'm already running 2 installations like this
<ducasse> you can get rid of it later if you absolutely want
<airstorm> Calamares did offer the oprion, but ubiquity doesn't
<airstorm> option*
<ducasse> afaik you're right, it doesn't
<escanor> Hello eveyone getting the following issue
<escanor> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m5NipHWT/Issue%20image.jpeg
<escanor> Last time had a similar issue was resolved by image recovery h
<escanor> How i do it again
<escanor> ?
<disciple> hello all. i have ubuntu 18.04 installed on a usb stick with full updates. i have the msi z390 godlike motherboard with built in ac9260 wifi and after first install it recognized my wifi but after reboot it doesnt recognize wifi only bluetooth. how do i install wifi drivers
<disciple> it works fine on 19 but not 18
<EriC^^> disciple: what does 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' give?
<disciple> 1 sec
<disciple> 1 sec eric im following a tut real quick
<disciple> == /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0 ==
<disciple> modalias : pci:v000010DEd00001E07sv00001462sd00003715bc03sc00i00
<disciple> vendor   : NVIDIA Corporation
<disciple> driver   : nvidia-driver-435 - distro non-free recommended
<disciple> driver   : nvidia-driver-430 - distro non-free
<disciple> driver   : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - distro free builtin
<disciple> i tried to paste the output but it blocked me
<disciple> it says vendor is nvidia corp and driver is nvidia-driver-435 distro nonfree recommended
<disciple> and second line driver nvidia driver 430 distro non free
<disciple> and third line driver xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - distro free builtin
<disciple> brb 2 secs
<disciple> okay back
<disciple> hello
<disciple> anyone know how to get built in ac9260 wifi working on ubuntu 18.04
<escanor> hi guys
<OerHeks> seems like you need kernel 5.0.0.15 or up, so install HWE on bionic? or go back to 19.10
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1832087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1832087 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel WIRELESS-AC 9260 (2526:0010) Wi-Fi doesn't work on kernel > 5.0.0-16" [Undecided,Invalid]
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<disciple> im on ubuntu 18.04 with kernel Linux Athena 5.0.0-37-generic #40~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 14 12:06:39 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<disciple> it recognized my wifi after first install now it doesnt
<disciple> any way to install drivers for built in wifi ac9260?
<OerHeks> why installing as it has recognised, i think there might be an other issue
<OerHeks> like installing on usb, maybe there is UEFI bios involved?
<disciple> i boot it using uefi
<disciple> when i make a 19 live usb the wifi works every time
<OerHeks> disable fastboot and secureboot?
<disciple> fastboot is already off i dunno about secureboot
<disciple> but when i run ubu 19 it does wifi just fine
<disciple> with no config
<disciple> i wish i could use linux full time but i cant cause it just doesnt wanna work
<OerHeks> well that bugreport said so too, newer kernel on 18.04 or go with 19.10
<escanor> Guys any updates on my issues :)
<escanor> Jus stuck
<benjaoming> This #ubuntu-unregged channel is sending a message every 1 minute that I'm not registered. Which I am /o\ There are 201 accounts getting that message every 1 minute... found 11 MB of logs for this channel only.
<geirha> You can avoid that if you make sure you've identified before joining. For example by authenticating with sasl instead of messaging nickserv.
<Cheez> i wish more networks supported SASL for auth
<escanor> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m5NipHWT/Issue%20image.jpeg
<escanor> Guys how to recover form the following
<ice9> I followed this guide https://support.yubico.com/support/solutions/articles/15000011356-ubuntu-linux-login-guide-u2f but the device is not flashing when it ask for the key
<yids> hi i was wondering if this can also be fixed withouth using this extension : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1236/noannoyance/
<yids> i cant find it but i would think there should be a setting for it somewere
<yids> in ubuntu 18
<escanor> Hello everyone
<escanor> Can anybody help on these steps
<escanor> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m5NipHWT/Issue%20image.jpeg
<escanor> Sorry error
<Kartha> hi
<Kartha> does anyone know how to compile a kernel
<coz_> Kartha, have you looked here?   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Kartha> thanks, I'll never ever try that
<coz_> okie dokie
<escanor> Hi
<Kartha> Hi escanor
<escanor> Guys am i registered to this channel?
<escanor> I thought my messages are not being heard since no reply😆
<escanor> Kartha: Hello
<escanor> Do you have any idea about the issue
<escanor> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m5NipHWT/Issue%20image.jpeg
<Kartha> escanor did you try restarting the device
<escanor> Problem started after thar
<escanor> I ran some command and my terminal was not working i was redirected to xterm
<escanor> And when i install ed and restarted the terminal the issue started coming
<Kartha> escanor https://askubuntu.com/questions/771899/pcie-bus-error-severity-corrected
<escanor> : The issue started when i removed python 2.7 from my virtual environment
<escanor> Will try and let u know
<salamanderrake> Where is the defacto place to put all custom system variables?
<salamanderrake> .bash_profile does not get loaded for a gui login
<geirha> salamanderrake: .profile
<salamanderrake> everything else says .profile isn't sourced for shell logins, or will I just have to put custom vars in both files?
<salamanderrake> .bash_profile and .profile?
<geirha> What is "everything else"?
<geirha> When you start bash in login mode, it will try to read .profile if .bash_profile and .bash_login does not exist
<geirha> during graphical login, the dm runs sh, sources ~/.profile, then executes the graphical session. That's why .bash_profile isn't read during graphical login
<mgedmin> you coul have ~/.bash_profile source ~/.profile to have a single source of environment vars
<geirha> might as well just move everything into .profile
<salamanderrake> So I need to get rid of .bash_profile so it doesn't conflict with .profile?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<geirha> you don't need to, but that's the simplest solution
<maarhart> hi, I connected to computer foo via ssh and used gnu screen to run a command. Will running gnome-shell --replace in computer foo kill that command?
<mgedmin> it should not
<benjaoming> geirha: thanks, using sasl solved the issue -- I still think that the bot for #ubuntu-unregged is misconfigured.. sending this message once is enough.. not every minute :)
<maarhart> thanks mgedmin
<escanor> I tried making the folloiwing changes but it does not work
<escanor> https://askubuntu.com/questions/771899/pcie-bus-error-severity-corrected
<escanor> Error message for reference: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m5NipHWT/Issue%20image.jpeg
<maarhart> I tried gnome-shell --replace but I get unable to initialize cluster: unable to open display ':0'
<ioria> maarhart, you probably need to set display :  'DISPLAY=:0'   (but not sure that cmd will do what you want)
<yids> maarhart: do you want to connect back to the screen where u ran the  command?
<salamanderrake> geirha: yup, that worked, thanks.
<escanor> test
<maarhart> yids: I connected to computer B via ssh + screen. Then this computer B had, I guess, some gnome-shell issues (keyboard not really responding, etc.). So I am here with computer B and trying to do gnome-screen --replace
<yids> gnome-shell has nothing to do with screen
<yids> if you want to reconnect to your screen you can do 'screen -dr'
<maarhart> yids: sure, the point is that I want to fix B without loosing what I ran via screen.
<yids> yeah thats how you do that
<yids> with screen -dr you go back in you origal screen
<maarhart> I just see a black background and a cursor
<yids> ssh in to the machine and type in screen -dr
<maarhart> I don't have any issues with screen. I just want to ensure my screen session is alive while fixing this
<yids> then if there is a screen running there it will reconnect to it
<maarhart> but the main question is how to fix this.
<yids> fix what exactly?
<maarhart> yeah I know how to use screen. that's not the issue.
<maarhart> that I just see a black background and a cursor in computer B
<yids> you see nothing on your screen except a black scren and a cursor?
<matthewcroughan> Hey!
<matthewcroughan> I have a question about Ubuntu Core, and or Ubuntu.
<coz_> okie dokie
<matthewcroughan> Let's imagine I have a school full of kids, and I want to deploy and control these installations. I want to manage the packages installed and deploy changes to all of them, how would I do this?
<maarhart> yids: yes
<matthewcroughan> I was thinking Ubuntu core would be a good way of doing this, but is that wrong?
<ice9> yubikey 4 isn't flashing when it ask for it during PAM login, any idea?
<yids> maarhart: try switchg tty, ctrl-alt-f1 should give you a login shell, ctrl-alt-f7 usualy is your graphical interface
<maarhart> yids:
<maarhart> I know that.
<maarhart> not the solution
<coz_> matthewcroughan, I dont have ananswer for you, however, stick around, someone should be able to help
<matthewcroughan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Education/UbuntuSchools
<matthewcroughan> looking at this and it's not really something I've found an answer to
<yids> you can try to restar x
<yids> or your display manager
<imi> hi
<imi> I want grub to boot with one second timeout. However no matter what I do grub reverts back to 30s timeout after every grub update. how do I fix that?
<mgedmin> imi: edit /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub instead of editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly
<escanor> Guys anybody can guide through the following error:
<escanor> Error message for reference: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m5NipHWT/Issue%20image.jpeg
<coz_> escanor, you might also try the #linux channel if no one here can help
<escanor> Cannot join #linux you  must be invited
<lotuspsychje> !register | escanor ##linux
<ubottu> escanor ##linux: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<escanor> ##linux: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<escanor> I am using irccloud
<lotuspsychje> escanor: the #freenode channel can help you on that matter
<escanor> Ok guys last time i got solution to the problem from this channel i did not save the steps
<escanor> My ubuntu is not booting
<BluesKaj> escanor,  irccloud is rejected by freenode if you don't have a "paid" acct with them afaik
<escanor> ok
<imi> mgedmin: it's exactly what I did
<BluesKaj> escanor,  not freenode itself, just ##linux, obviously
<imi> mgedmin: https://termbin.com/lcyn
<matthewcroughan> I see MAAS is a thing, going to try this out to deploy many desktop instances
<mgedmin> imi: and /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<imi> mgedmin: https://termbin.com/yj81
<mgedmin> imi: and you can see 'set timeout=1' in there (except for the special recordfail case)
<imi> yes
<mgedmin> imi: if you want to change the timeout on boot-after-previous-boot-failure, add GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=42 to /etc/default/grub.cfg
<mgedmin> but I'd instead investigate why my boots are failing
<imi> how does recordfail get activated? I'm sure I've always succeeded booting this ubuntu
<eamonnmr> Odd, I have a paid irccloud acct and I can't join #linux either
<mgedmin> imi: the grub.cfg sets recordfail=1, and then tries booting, and then when ubuntu boots, /etc/init.d/grub-common clears recordfail
<mgedmin> by running grub-editenv /boot/grub/grubenv unset recordfail
<mgedmin> imi: are you using hibernation?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1475620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1475620 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-common does not unset "recordfail" on hibernate when using systemd" [Low,Triaged]
<imi> mgedmin: usually I don't use hibernation
<imi> mgedmin: ok thank you I hope that helps
<nomike> hi
<octav1a> Installed 18.04 for my boss. On display settings there is 100% and 200% scaling but he needs something like 150%, is there some way to enable that?
<lordcirth_> octav1a, if you install Gnome Tweak Tool, you can get fractional scaling on fonts, at least. Is that enough, or do you need everything scaled?
<monr0e> I don't suppose rustytaco is here?
<nomike> I have a ThinkPad connected to a beamer and there is a button on the internal keyboard allowing me to switch between monitors, mirroring, etc.. The issue is, that sometimes when awaking from sleep the laptop is only using the internal screen whereas it should stay in mirror mode. As I'm sitting a few feet away from it using a wireless keyboard, I have to get up the press that button.
<monr0e> Or anyone with any mailcow experience?
<nomike> So I'm trying to figure out if I could set a custom key combination for bringing up that menu which I could then press on the wireless keyboard.
<octav1a> I recalled when I used ubuntu in the time of unity or so (~16.04 or 14.04?) there was a bar you could drag to get a bunch of values between 1.0 and 2.0. This scaled everything to look well with a 4k display. That is that I am looking for.
<lordcirth_> !ask | monr0e
<ubottu> monr0e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordcirth_> octav1a, yes, 16.04 with Unity had fractional scaling. 18.04 with Gnome, using the default Xorg, does not.
<octav1a> Would he be able to use it if upgrading to 19.04 or 19.10?
<za1b1tsu> So let's say I added a user repo and install something, like kdenlive, for example. I upgrade my Ubuntu, the repo got automatically disabled, but kdenlive is still installed
<za1b1tsu> what am I suppose to do here? Uninstall kdenlive, find if there is a repo for my newer Ubuntu, add that and reinstall kdenlive? Is there anyway to find out, which software I have installed with user repos? So I can do it for all my stuff
<coz_> za1b1tsu, I assume you tried sudo apt install kdenlive? I beleive it is in the repos already
<coz_> za1b1tsu, and yes kdenlive will remain installed until you un install it
<za1b1tsu> coz, I wanted a newer versions, but it does not matter what software it is, let's call it "xyz"
<monr0e> lordcirth_: I suppose you're right. I'm a little confused about where mailcow actually sits, given it runs in a set of docker containers. Specifically, I'm looking for where MAILCOW_PATH refers to on this page: https://mailcow.github.io/mailcow-dockerized-docs/firststeps-rp/
<za1b1tsu> what is the "proper" procedure if you use user repos and upgrade, unisntall, add new repo, and install?
<lordcirth_> za1b1tsu, Upgrading ubuntu with third party repositories? Usually removing the repo during the upgrade is enough, you shouldn't need to uninstall it unless it causes conflicts
<SimonNL> nomike: do you have display setting set to use both outputs and mirror ?
<lordcirth_> za1b1tsu, on 18.04+ you can enable experimental fractional scaling with: gsettings set org.gnome.mutter experimental-features "['x11-randr-fractional-scaling']"
<lordcirth_> To undo, "gsettings reset org.gnome.mutter experimental-features"
<nomike> SimonNL, yes, I do. But as it is expected on a laptop, the setting dynamically changes if you connect/disconnect an external monitor (e.g. you are using the laptop in an office and go to a meeting room to give a presentation). In my case I use it at home, it is permanently in a docking station and always on, but it is connected through an A/V receiver to a beamer and those two are switched off when not in use.
<nomike> So I understand that ubuntu switches to internal-screen only from time to time. The question is how do I turn on screen mirroring without using the internal keyboard and without using the mouse, as I don't see screen contents (or at least they are too small to read from a distance on the internal screen).
<nomike> Does the gnome-settings app use xrandr in the background or will I screw things up if I use it directly? because I could setup a shortcut for that.
<za1b1tsu> anyway to identify which package is isntalled using user repos?
<SimonNL> nomike: only thing I can think of is use of a wireless laptop keyboard
<SimonNL> nomike: wich has the keys on it
<SimonNL> which*
<nomike> The key is different between vendors, so I don't think such a thing exists. Also the key on the internal keyboard is most likely just sending a normal scancode. I might try to figure out what that is and lookup what that triggers.
<Rockwood> how rename file in terminal ubuntu?
<Rockwood> how rename file in terminal renam eubuntu?
<Rockwood> rename
<monr0e> Rockwood: (sudo) mv <file> <newfilename>
<monr0e> you're moving the file to a new filename, essentially
<ioria> za1b1tsu, apt-forktracer is a good tool
<ioria> za1b1tsu, you use something like : apt-forktracer | grep -i ppa | awk '{print $1}'
<za1b1tsu> ioria that is awesome
<ioria> ok
<za1b1tsu> thank you
<ioria> no prob
<za1b1tsu> but it does not work
<za1b1tsu> it retuns only one package, and I know for a fact I have multiple
<ioria> za1b1tsu, multiple of what ?
<nomike> SimonNL_Afk, I set a shortcut for "/usr/bin/xrandr --output eDP-1 -s 1920x1080 --same-as DP-2-1" now. Seems to do what I want.
<za1b1tsu> ioria, I have multiple packages installed with ppas, and this only finds otter browser
<za1b1tsu> for example I have postgres (because I need a specific version): postgresql-9.4 (9.4.25-1.pgdg19.04+1)
<ioria> za1b1tsu, grep -r -i ppa /etc/apt/
<codingCookie> hello guys, i'm trying to install virtualbox, but i encounter some weird problems. I couldn't find a solution online, that why i'm asking in here. when a run 'sbin/vboxconfig' it says that it needs to sign kernel modules and when it is doing it it fails to enroll secure boot key and then it stop working. 'dmesg' logs, that PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key. Does anyone of you can help me
<codingCookie> with this?
<pragmaticenigma> codingCookie: How are you trying to install VirtualBox?
<codingCookie> pragmaticenigma: Firstly i was downloading it from their webpage. Now i switched to install it through apt, virtualbox-6.0
<Rockwood> codingCookie, what is your motive for VM on ubuntu server?
<pragmaticenigma> Rockwood: Discussion should take place in #ubuntu-discuss... please stay with support topic
<pragmaticenigma> codingCookie: Installing through apt are you still encountering issues?
<Rockwood> sudo also helpful i think
<codingCookie> pragmaticenigma: yes the same, as before
<SimonNL_Afk> nomike: great
<codingCookie> Rockwood: i want to use it on my work machine to spin up a windows vm for some security testing
<pragmaticenigma> codingCookie: Are you certain you were able to fully remove the version that you obtained from the developers site?
<codingCookie> right now, i'm removing everything i did
<Rockwood> delete all :D
<pragmaticenigma> I think you're currently encountering a conflict between what might have gotten installed from the developer's website and the version from apt
<codingCookie> i think so too
<Wulf> Hello! Is there something similar to https://snapshot.debian.org/ ?
<codingCookie> pragmaticenigma: removed everything, checked apt and dpkg
<pragmaticenigma> Wulf: Ubuntu strives for stability and security with its realeases. To the best of my knowledge there is no archive of older versions of packages maintained by Canonical or Ubuntu community. Is there something specific you are trying to do?
<codingCookie> pragmaticenigma: i would now go again for the installation from their wbsite
<codingCookie> website*
<pragmaticenigma> codingCookie: The volunteers in this channel can only support the version provided through apt/software center
<codingCookie> pragmaticenigma: i tried with apt, when i run the program it says that 'the character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exists', but i allready installed the missing packages. Could it be a problem that i have secure boot enabled?
<JJ15> https://askubuntu.com/questions/465454/problem-with-the-installation-of-virtualbox
<JJ15> related codingCookie?
<pragmaticenigma> codingCookie: I know in the past there have been issues with secure boot and ubuntu running host to virtual box. Take a look at JJ15's link let us know if that appears related
<Wulf> pragmaticenigma: yep, reproducable builds
<pragmaticenigma> Wulf: I'm sorry, I don't know what that means
<Wulf> pragmaticenigma: when I build something twice (compile software, install os, ...) i want to get the same result
<JJ15> Wulf: I missed the convo, but do you want to ensure each time the OS is installed everything is the same across installs inc. package build versions, configs etc?
<pragmaticenigma> Wulf: Would something like Preseed work?
<codingCookie> pragmaticenigma: hey guys, this task extend my estimated working time on my problem. So will shift this to a windows user. I'm really happy that guys helped me!! Thank you very much! #foss
<MJCD> https://prnt.sc/q8frha
<MJCD> Hah
<MJCD> Okay I guess I wont be installing canonical-livepatch any time soon
<MJCD> 3 reviews in a row from the 'infamous surely' "dalton" though giving it 5 stars
<MJCD> it's really cool how their marketplace doesn't at all prevent that kind of thing (:
<MJCD> MS and Ubuntu; Making "Store" apps look really super hard since <whenever>
<Wulf> JJ15: yep, that's the idea.
<Wulf> pragmaticenigma: no. I won't get the same (unpatched) versions if ubuntu shipped some security updates
<rud0lf> how can i browse icons in ubuntu?
<rud0lf> i mean i need something like "mail-message-new"
<pragmaticenigma> Wulf: Not sure I understand the use case, but perhaps a different distribution altogether might serve your needs better?
<ducasse> Wulf: set up a local repo mirror
<JJ15> Wulf: You can build a distro ontop of Unbuntu/Debian pretty easily for this case.
<Wulf> ducasse: already doing this. But wondering just in case I lose the mirror through whatever mishap
<eelstrebor> i'm not sure when this problem cropped up but when i boot up the login screen is oriented properly but if i don't log in right away the login screen rotates 90 degrees. what would cause that?
<Wulf> eelstrebor: you mean it first shows correctly and after a while of doing nothing it automatically rotates?
<eelstrebor> yep
<Wulf> eelstrebor: how long do you have to wait?
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: SWEET! :D
<ioria> rud0lf, have you tried with 'gtk3-icon-browser' ?
<eelstrebor> Wulf, less than a minute - i didn't time it
<Furai> Hey, is there any programme for linux/ubuntu that acts as screensaver and protects your monitors from burn in?
<Wulf> Furai: just get a modern monitor.
<Furai> lol
<Furai> next
<Furai> https://www.lifewire.com/lcd-image-persistence-833037
<kostkon> Furai, you can use xscreesaver. There are various howtos like this one https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-autostart-xscreensaver-ubuntu-18-04-19-04
<pavlos> Furai: most if not all distros have screensavers
<Furai> kostkon, pavlos thanks. :)
<rud0lf> ioria: thanks, that what i was looking for (sorry for long pause, i was shopping)
<ducasse> Furai: the x server itself can also blank and turn off the monitor, see the xset man page
<ioria> rud0lf, you're welcome
<Furai> ducasse, yeah, I've seen those but I especially wanted to have some moving image, not just blank it. I always have all the taskbars/pane in the same place on screen, they don't change position. I think my best option is lcdscrub from xscreensaver.
<pizzaiolo> how can i disable ms core fonts from using embedded bitmaps? i found this post (https://askubuntu.com/questions/594976/how-to-get-calibri-font-to-display-nicely) but after creating ~/.fonts.conf and adding the snippet i'm still having issues
<ioria> pizzaiolo, can you try this ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_configuration#Disable_bitmap_fonts
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Back.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Give a bit yet - Pushin gout this week's issue of UWN presently.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, maybe tuesday is better? Or in 1/2 an hour?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Anout 1/2 hour :D
<pizzaiolo> figured it out - had to edit ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf instead. ran dkpg-reconfigure fontconfig and rebooted just to be safe, and it worked
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Ready to go :)
<Bashing-om> dreamon: UWN608 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue608 / Gimme a few more minutes for clean up.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/QngY4FCgQn/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Looking.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Cool.
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Show ' dkms status 'please.
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Ouch -sorry, dreamon ^^
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/r9jPqRp4fv/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Yuk ! ..show ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log '.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/zjV4TV7C8g/
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Is nvidia blacklisted? yes → Is nouveau blacklisted? yes .. ups
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Well ! nope "The device is not bound to any driver." - config issues ? show a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<dreamon> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wvgfGXtWqy/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Let's get rid of the cruft (rc): dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P .
<dreamon> Bashing-om, what stand "rc" for?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: "removed but config files remain".
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Ok, removed → http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rKn35kRpd9/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Much better - let's see if we can come up on the nouvea driver. ' sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-nvidia-prime.conf ; sudo apt --purge remove nvidia* ' reboot and let's then see what we have.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Im back. what would you like to see?
<dreamon> lsmod → video                  45056  3 ideapad_laptop,i915,nouveau
<Bashing-om> dreamon: ' sudo lshw -C display ' :)
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jWGvvZSN8S/
<dreamon> Bashing-om, tell me what can you see. now nouveau is loaded..?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Yup, nouvea is loaded - whatnow shows ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ? and is the system presently usable ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, System works fine.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HNGvJQFSzh/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Great - I too run Nvidia card, I have no issues with the nouvea driver. Is there a need on your part for the proprietary driver ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, hmm. I had no hdmi audio output to TV.  thought nvidia may work with it. My other laptop running arch, works fine with optimus nvidia390..
<dreamon> Bashing-om, dont you think I should give nvidia340 another try?
<dreamon> which driver does he use now? nouveau or intel915?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: If "muxless" then then the Nvidia signal is through  the Intek chip set .
<dreamon> Bashing-om, muxless?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Lemme get caught up with UWN ( ooopps ) and I be back .
<jeremy31> ooopps?
<nikolam> I was using monitor on VGA port, turned monitor off and changed VGA cable and turn it back on. And since then, ubuntu session is on 1024X768 instead of 1920X1080.
<nikolam> What is more strange, dual-boot Other OS is fine with new VGA cable and autoconfig, but XUbuntu 19.10 is still in 1024X768 after reboot
<linux_dr_arcules> I used to be much more comfortable setting up networks on linux machines, back before IP-tables that, I believe have come and gone. I'm trying to connect to a device with a fixed IP address on a private ethernet peer-to-peer network and am having no luck. The device is erroneously using a public IP address: 192.0.0.64, but I am unable to get packets going to it, even when disconnecting from all other networks. Can someone he
<linux_dr_arcules> lp me figure this out?
<nikolam> Could theis be reported beter to #xubuntu instead or it it could be seen as Ubuntu-wide? Hardware is second-generation Intel i3 with Intel HD2000 graphics
<nikolam> linux_dr_arcules, there is ufw for setting up firewall and gufw to do it with GUI.
<linux_dr_arcules> Hmm... I think my own personal timing is rather bad. Let me pop back later. Thanks in advance.
<linux_dr_arcules> nikolam: thanks
<nikolam> linux_dr_arcules, if you have GUI it is all well set up in nm-connection-editor
<lizzie> I installed ubuntu on a flash drive, and I'm running into an issue that every time I boot it on a new computer using ethernet, it fails to do dhcp because the netplan configuration has ethernet adapter names hardcoded in
<lizzie> how can I write a netplan yaml that will do dhcp on *all* ethernet interfaces?
<nikolam> linux_dr_arcules, only way to get public IP is if the router that is serving network to the 'device' if is router is in 'bridge' mode.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: OK run: /usr/bin/prime-supported that generates /var/log/prime-supported.log . Let's see what that log relates to Mux.
<OerHeks> yay, FF 71 update
<dreamon> Bashing-om, /usr/bin/prime-supported → not found
<dreamon> prime isnt installed I Think
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Maybe that is the reason. OK, onward to getting the proprietary to install. Let's now try as ' sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install nvidia-graphics-driver-390 nvidia-settings ' .
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Ok, is running. wondering installing 390.. without prime?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Package nvidia-graphics-driver-390 could not be found..
<Bashing-om> dreamon: I expect that prime is a dependency and will auto install in that instance.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 384 kB, installed size 1075 kB
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Oopps -see ^^ sgould be as " nvidia-driver-390" :(
<Bashing-om> should*
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Ok, now its installing
<dreamon> yeah, as you said. nvidia-prime is coming with it. ;)
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Great, without error.. should I reboot?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Yeah - reboot and let's see what we have now :)
<pikapika> Is it possible to control pulse audio from config files/command line?
<pikapika> Specifically to disable sound for a particular program
<dreamon> Bashing-om, something is different. my xfce logo is flickering at startup.
<pikapika> dreamon, you clicking or pressing any keys?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Im not sure if nvidia is running correct. starting nvidia-settings it shows me only 3 options
<dreamon> pikapika, No.
<pikapika> Ok
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Audio is still muted.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: "muted" might be an issue elsewhere :( .. what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ; cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<kostkon> pikapika, check out pactl and pacmd
<pikapika> Whats sinks and sources in this context?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/k2rCymZVCS/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Nope nvidia driver fails to load :(
<iniazi> i'm having an issue with (19.04 installed -> upgraded to 19.10) gnome setting wrong refresh rate on the login screen.  basically I installed ubuntu on a minipc (intel hd 5xx) using a 4k monitor and afterwards plugged it into a 4k tv.    but tv complains that resolution is not supported.
<iniazi> so need to reduce the refresh rate at the login screen
<dreamon> Bashing-om, cause → Is nvidia blacklisted? yes
<Bashing-om> dreamon: "Is nvidia blacklisted? yes" so. we need to find where. Also is this an EFI system where "secure boot" must be disabled in order to install the driver ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, its legacy mode enabled. no EFI
<Bashing-om> dreamon: :D - ls -al /lib/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf - here ?
<nikolam> I solved my resolution problem with 'cvt' and 'xrandr' commands.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 183 Dez  8 22:14 /lib/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf
<nikolam> "cvt 1920 1080 60" gives 'Modeline' line for xrandr ; xrandr --newmode (and then paste line you get form cvt, without "Modeline") ; and then xrandr --addmode VGA-1 "1680x1050_60.00" (or what output name 'xrandr' comand gives you in the first place..
<nikolam> Winder if there is more automated way to probe resolutions. It all started by myself simply changing VGA cable to monitor...
<Bashing-om> dreamon: rm that file and see then what results after a reboot (lshw).
<nikolam> It's Intel HD 2000 at the moment, and before that some Radeon HD were in use.
<iniazi> or is there a way to reset all my x11 settings just as it would be on a new install?  when I did a an install of ubuntu originally with pc hooked up to 4k tv, it showed display fine-ish, just had to setup docker and other stuff so i was using my desktop monitor to setup the pc before i plug it into tv
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Now had no flickering..
<nikolam> iniazi, I have just bumped to 'tasksel' command while searching. Together with 'apt-get purge' and 'apt-get install' those are most aggressive seeting it up I have found. But you might end up with no GUI if do that.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6SRZgZsSdM/
<nikolam> Might be better to find something more mild.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, but nvidia-settings is still only 3 options.
<sarnold> nikolam: btw there's no need for tasksel, apt can do those too, something like apt-get install lamp-server^ for example
<iniazi> nikolam, tasksel to remove and reinsatll x11 related stuff?  yeah that may work, but generally removing packages usually still keeps the config around, i think.  I want keep packages but kill the configs.
<nikolam> iniazi, probably using 'cvt' and xrandr --newmode ; xrandr --addmode , like I did
<sarnold> see the apt-get bits here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel#Command_line_arguments
<iniazi> nikolam: problem is I can't get a display so whenever i treid to run xrandr -q or whatever, it just says no display (when I ssh'd to it)... i tired to set display:0.0  but maybe something else I'm missing
<nikolam> iniazi, isn't it what 'purge' is for, to purge all settings too?
<iniazi> oh does purge does that?  ok, i misread the description
<nikolam> iniazi, what's your graphics?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: \o/.. what says the gpu log now ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, already send you^^ → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6SRZgZsSdM/
<iniazi> intel hd 500 or 530 (its a mini pc).  4k@30hz looks fine on my 4k monitor.  and I think if I set it on the tv it should be fine.  but I believe the login is probably using 60hz, and i'm guessing the tv doesn't support 60hz (or the intel hd is buggy... well my 4k monitor was showing a little corrupted display at login, but when i login its fine (i think it was using 4k@60i on login screen)... when I used xrandr to set 60 manually it would clear itself out.
<iniazi> on my monitor
<dreamon> DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep OpenGL → Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<iniazi> anyway, may just reinstall ubuntu; probably spent a couple of hours to figure out how to fix the display on my tv.   i probably could have just spent it to reinstall ubuntu fresh, and reinstall docker and configure it etc.
<iniazi> actually ultimate issue is the intel hd 5xx graphics.  i think drivers or something is buggy
<iniazi> i wish they sold minipcs with cheapo nvidia graphics on it
<iniazi> or atleast when I bought the pc.  now i could order the amd minipc that was announced... and should be around in a month or so.  but more moola i have to spend
<Bashing-om> dreamon: /var/log/gpu-manager.log ?
<iniazi> nikolam, but yeah looks like purge would reset the configs.
<iniazi> i'll have to remove the user dir config (~/.config/monitors.xml as well... )
<nikolam> iniazi, thy cvt and xrandr to get your resolution
<dreamon> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WszXz5Ph8y/ → once more
<iniazi> nikolam, let me try cvt... xrandr can't open display since I'm sshing to the ubuntu box
<nikolam> I bet there is more automate way, but i didn't come up with other right now
<nikolam> cvt is just for getting Modeline , so you wouldn't fry your monitor/display with bad timings.
<iniazi> oh cvt generates a modeline... ok, let me lookup that newmode command
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Log file looks good - system seems in a happy state. Any known issues now ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, nvidia-setting shows only 3options.. like before. but no flickering at boot time.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Using DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo name of display: :0.0 → Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Bashing-om> dreamon: I do not run the proprietary driver; so can not relate to what the 3 options are :(
<dreamon> Bashing-om, http://pasteall.org/pic/858c147ddf6790d75c384f2d0ca2a6a6
<dreamon> Bashing-om, normally it should look like this → https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/16/06/nvidia-prime-profiles-1.jpg
#ubuntu 2019-12-10
<Bashing-om> freakyy: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ' And let's see what X has to say.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gFKgc5dBJF/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: reading  - I be a while.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d .
<dreamon> Bashing-om, -rw-r--r--  1 root root  116 Dez  8 22:49 20-nouveau.conf
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Only 20-nouveau.conf is there..
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Anything of interest in that ^ file ? and we have "8.278] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)" ouch ! What shows dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ' ?
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/F4Y5nVfsdj/
<dreamon> un  xserver-xorg-video-int <none>          <none>          (no manual exists)
<dreamon> Bashing-om, should I install it?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Maybe - hold that thought.
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel bionic
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.917+git20171229-1 (bionic), package size 710 kB, installed size 3183 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; x32)
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Still thinking - see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604/comments/261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xf86-video-intel "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dreamon> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722306 → solution "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-swrast" only a my thought of dri error.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: libgl1-mesa-swrast is not in our repo ..lemme read up.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: 2011 is too old to be relevant, Nvidia recently did a whole new re-write.
<OerHeks> i say 340, maybe time to do a fresh install?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Why is there only 20-nouveau.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<hdon> hi all :) i was almost finished setting up a new USB SSD with gparted/cryptsetup/mkfs.ext4 when i realized i'll probably plug and unplug this a lot and it would be useful if ubuntu would automatically decrypt and mount it the way it does with any other unencrypted USB mass storage device. should i be doing things a special ubuntu way? are there any special considerations?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, An its from 8. of december. maybe better to delete?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: I would think that 20-nouveau.conf is for the Nvidia driver,
<dreamon> Bashing-om, no. I posted you → in it →    Driver      "nouveau"
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/F4Y5nVfsdj/
<dreamon> Bashing-om, should we give up for today? I had to go to bed.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Still there?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, had to go.. had to go to work early. I will be back tomorrow
<Bashing-om> dreamon: K. got side tracked on the 20-nouveau.conf file.
<dreamon> K.?
<Bashing-om> freakyy: k == acknowledge :)
<dreamon> Bashing-om, let us stop here. should we give it a try tomorrow?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: We can try IF I am around - possible that I must be away from the terminal in the day.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, I have time.. I try since a few years ;)
<dreamon> Bashing-om, good night. Thank you very much.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: :D - this is an interesting issue.
<dreamon> On arch it was a issue for 5minutes. But on this machine I do all my daily working.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, see you.. bye
<Alexa> Hi! How do I get single line output video processing instead of getting new line for every single frame that is encoded?
<Alexa> * for ffmpeg
<WaV> Alexa: If you don't get an answer here, there is also a ffmpeg chan here on Freenode.
<Alexa> I wrote it there as well. No answer so far.
<robertparkerx> Is there any reason why ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu comic won't update past 7.3.2
<robertparkerx> latest is 7.3.12
<sarnold> robertparkerx: 'comic' or 'cosmic'? is this just a typo in your sources files?
<robertparkerx> Sorry cosmic
<Bashing-om> !cosmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<sarnold> robertparkerx: oh! hah. cosmic hit EOL on july 18 2019 and ondrej only supports currently supported releases: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases https://launchpad.net/%7Eondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+index?batch=75&memo=225&start=225
<robertparkerx> Ah crap
<robertparkerx> How can I dist upgrade
<robertparkerx> do-release-upgrade
<KodiakIT> What would be the proper way to go about specifying user access to a static mount in /etc/fstab for ext4? I've tried `allow_other`,`user`, and `setfacl -R -m u:cmk:rw /mnt`, and I still couldn't get rsync to be happy with trying to work with the destination
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | robertparkerx
<ubottu> robertparkerx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bashing-om> !eol | robertparkerx
<ubottu> robertparkerx: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<robertparkerx> Cool now I'm on 19.04
<robertparkerx> B-)
<sarnold> much better :)
<Bashing-om> \o/ robertparkerx
<sarnold> note that 19.04 hits EOL in january; so plan on doing this again in a few weeks to get to 19.10
<WaV> So does that mean 18.04 is EOL too? lol
<Bashing-om> WaV: NOooo ... 18.04 is a LTS release ( 5 years) :)
<WaV> Ok good.
<WaV> My laptop has been super super stable since I switched to Ubuntu 2 months ago
<WaV> I don't want to break it.
<sarnold> LTS releases are better choices for people who just want a computer; the other releases are better choices for people who like to fiddle with new things and participate in development
<sarnold> and sometimes the same person will have different needs; machines that should be stable run lts, dev machines may run the non-lts releases, and have a test machine with non-lts to keep up with changes, etc
<robertparkerx> How could I go ahead and upgrade to 19.10 now from 19.04
<robertparkerx> Run `do-dist-upgrade` again?
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: Yep - on fully Updated 19.04 install :)
<robertparkerx> How do I install The following packages have been kept back:
<robertparkerx> It won't allow me to upgrade I think because of this
<robertparkerx> nevermind sudo apt-get --with-new-pkgs upgrade
<sarnold> apt upgrade should do the right thing most of the time
<sarnold> but use do-release-upgrade to migrate between versions
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' Pay attention here as there are reasons why the system holds packages back and you are now over-riding the package manager.
<linux_dr_arcules> (Repost)I used to be much more comfortable setting up networks on linux machines, back before IP-tables that, I believe have come and gone. I'm trying to connect to a device with a fixed IP address on a private ethernet peer-to-peer network and am having no luck. The device is erroneously using a public IP address: 192.0.0.64, but I am unable to get packets going to it, even when disconnecting from all other networks. Can so
<linux_dr_arcules> meone help me figure this out?
<linux_dr_arcules> nicolam suggested guff which I installed already, but I believe I need to setup the interface with the static IP device first.
<sarnold> linux_dr_arcules: hmm, why'd it get that address? is it connected to the internet and getting that address via dhcp?
<linux_dr_arcules> S/guff/gufw/
<linux_dr_arcules> sarnold: OLD hardware.... I think it may support DHCP as an option, but the factory default is fixed static IP
<sarnold> oh this is firmly in *weird* territory then..
<faLUCE> hello, which utility can I use for displaying myimage.jpg in a window without borders and decorations, that I can easily move with the mouse?
<sarnold> linux_dr_arcules: you can use ip addr add .. to add IP addresses to your linux machine's network card, then ip route add ... to add a route for that IP
<linux_dr_arcules> sarnold: Yep... Especially with that kooky address.
<sarnold> linux_dr_arcules: the manpages are in ip-address and ip-route
<sarnold> faLUCE: I've used qiv for displaying images for many years but no idea on the 'move with the mouse' part
<faLUCE> sarnold: the problem with qiv is that I can move the window only by pointing with the mouse on the top of it
<linux_dr_arcules> Yes, but I don't want to add any more public IP addresses in private LANs than I need to.  I could for instance set my USB ethernet to 192.0.0.1 with netmask 255.255.255.0 so it's on the subnet, but that hides 256 public IPs from my system
<linux_dr_arcules> I guess I could setup a 192.0.0.* subnet and only route to it for that one kooky IP address?
<linux_dr_arcules> so is there an easy way to configure a NIC to talk to one, and only one IP address?
<sarnold> linux_dr_arcules: maybe. on linux it'd be easy enough to ip route add a route for a specific IP address
<sarnold> linux_dr_arcules: but your hardware device may not have iproute2 tools installed, or may not have the older route tool installed, or perhaps user-accessible
<linux_dr_arcules> I don't care about my device talking to the outside network... only concerned in it talking to me.
<CarlFK> linux_dr_arcules: netmak of 31, no gateway
<linux_dr_arcules> CarlFK: isn't that backwards???
<CarlFK> maybe 32. not sure what would happen in that case as the first and list IPs are 'reserved' for stuff like dhcp and I forget what else
<CarlFK> ah, actually 31 is perfect.  you need 1 IP for each end of the wire
<CarlFK> what IP do you want to talk to?
<linux_dr_arcules> 192.0.0.64
<CarlFK> you will have 2 IPs: 64 is 01000000, and 65 01000001
<CarlFK> net mask of 31 is ff.ff.ff.fe or 11111111.11111111.11111111.11111110
<CarlFK> hmm, I am starting to think 30
<linux_dr_arcules> I guess I should start off by verifying my NIC supports Auto MDI-X? :-|
<CarlFK> 11111100  ... and now I am trying to work out if you can use .64 as that will be the broadcast IP .
<CarlFK> what is causing this question?
<linux_dr_arcules> CarkFX: trying to talk to a legacy device with a kooky public static IP address as the factory default
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> after upgrade to 19.10 graphics is very sluggish. running 4 displays (2 on pcie card and two on mainboard) on 5.3.0-24-lowlatency. same setup was on lowlatency on 19.04 before. suggestions welcome, tnx
<Rich_Morin> Some code in https://github.com/GeoffreyPlitt/vagrant-audio is trying to do an `apt-get install` of `linux-headers-3.2.0-23`. This fails with "Unable to locate package". I've tried a couple of other plausible packages, with no success.  Help?
<CarlFK> Rich_Morin: try without the linux-headers package
<CarlFK> oss4-dkms may depend on what is needed
<Rich_Morin> Worth a try...
<Rich_Morin> Well, that didn't complain; moving on... (thanks!)
<CarlFK> woot
<fairuz> Good day people
<fairuz> I have some mystery that need to be solved. :)
<ryuo> fairuz: it would help if you were more specific
<fairuz> The user I use to access the server has access to use sudo
<fairuz> but sometimes, when I do sudo su as that user, and put in the password, it says, password incorrect
<fairuz> I cannot pinpoint how to trigger this behavior, but it happens quite often
<ducasse> don't use sudo su, if you want a root shell use sudo -i
<fairuz> If I wait sometime, it will allow me to sudo again
<fairuz> ducasse if I understand correctly, one is no-login shell, one is login shell?
<ryuo> fairuz: why are you using sudo to run su? you can achieve the same result from sudo -i -u $USER
<fairuz> I want to run some commands as root
<fairuz> ducasse Same thing if I use sudo -i
<fairuz> seems like it only allow one root session or something
<fairuz> I think I can reproduce it this way. 1) SSH to the server (using key) 2) sudo su and put in password, managed to get into root shell 3) Open another terminal and ssh into the server (using key). 4)sudo su and put in password, got rejected password incorrect
<ryuo> -i is for starting a shell under another user... though it only allows one session to be in the foreground of any given tty
<fairuz> ah
<ryuo> multiple sessions can exist in parallel but each would need its own tty.
<ryuo> via a terminal multiplexer or separate ssh sessions.
<ryuo> etc
<ryuo> fairuz: seriously though. don't mix sudo and su together. each handles passwords differently.
<ryuo> sudo expects the current user's password. su expects the target user's password.
<fairuz> ryuo I always use sudo su before this. Will use sudo -i after this. Thanks
<ryuo> e.g., under the default mode of operation (root user)
<ryuo> sudo expects your user password.
<ryuo> su expects the root user's password (if it exists)
<fairuz> ryuo Noted with thanks
<fairuz> but I have a confusion
<aeplus> same here, out of habit: sudo su -
<fairuz> Using sudo -i now, I still cannot sudo -i on the second ssh session
<fairuz> Both are using different tty (/dev/pts/0 and /dev/pts/1)
<ryuo> fairuz: don't know what to tell you. i've never known sudo to have issues with concurrent sessions.
<syoc> morning, any news on when zfs will be available as an install option on ubuntu server 19.10?
<SwedeMike> syoc: is it specifically not available in server but it's available for desktop?
<syoc> SwedeMike according to https://ubuntu.com/blog/enhancing-our-zfs-support-on-ubuntu-19-10-an-introduction
<johnjbogle1> hello. I seem to have deleted my Settings, as in no ability to edit or adjust any kind of settings whatsoever. When I click on the top-right menu bar, in the dropdown it shows the PowerOn/Off icon, but where the Settings icon is supposed to be next to it, it's gone. Even when I press the Super key, and type Settings into the search bar, nothing comes up. This began after I was Removing items off my machine via the Ubuntu Software Store. I thought I
<johnjbogle1> was being careful not to Remove any item that seemed remotely system-important, but I guess not careful enough. No idea what I could've Removed that would've done this. Any advice please? TIA.
<SwedeMike> syoc: if it's not available for server right now, I would guess it's not going to be available until 20.04 comes out.
<johnjbogle1> Also, fyi, my Alt+Tab function is not working.
<kgbrsjgvnsj> Hi, I mounted proc sys and dev to mounted chroot system (both host and chroot system are ubuntu 16.04) and can't umount them. Could anyone help me with that? Is there some way to do this as usually, without systemd-nspawn?
<EriC^^> kbrosnan: why do you want o unmount them?
<kgbrsjgvnsj> EriC^^: because I stopped using the chroot-system and don't need it mounted
<kgbrsjgvnsj> well, I can keep it of course but that's a bit weird
<EriC^^> kbrosnan: try sudo umount -R /path/to/chroot
<kgbrsjgvnsj> EriC^^: it doesn't help but I already found the answer
<kgbrsjgvnsj> here it is if someone needs this https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2017/05/msg00106.html
<ZombyWoof> Lubuntu hangs at login screen after fresh install. I logged in from console terminal and did all updates. Still hangs in GUI.
<Fuchs> ZombyWoof: after you entered your login credentials or before?
<Fuchs> ZombyWoof: if after: see if this also happens with a different (fresh) user, is no: check the permissions in your user home and any settings / autostarts that might break
<ZombyWoof>  I have to walk afk from keyboard allot, so sorrie for the delay. before login. mouse does respond, but keyboard not, although I can ctrl-alt-F2
<Fuchs> ZombyWoof: that's odd, can you find out what login manager is running from a terminal? sddm and lightdm are potential candidates
<Fuchs> ZombyWoof: then it's worth checking the logs of that, of the X session and, if you can't find anything, simply trying the other one
<ZombyWoof> I have to do that later. Iḿ in a hurry now, kids school lunch. sorrie. Hope you're on in about an hour?
<JustLandedOnMars> hi
<JustLandedOnMars> so I have PS/2 mouse and I want to buy USB mouse, are there any chances it will not work in linux, I mean lack of driver or something ?  or USB mouse driver is so generic that no one had any problems using USB mouse in linux for years ?
<ryuo> JustLandedOnMars: So how's mars?
 * ryuo coughs.
<ryuo> JustLandedOnMars: but in all seriousness, USB mice generally work. it's the ones with extra features that may not work fully.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Aison> I had some problem with my filesystem. No fsck.ext4 recoverd some files in lost+found
<Aison> it looks like some of them are system files
<Aison> is it possible to check at least the files installed by dpkg for their consistency?
<otyugh> hey. Could someone using 18.04 tell me his kernel version ? Using uname -a
<cariveri> otyugh: 4.15.0-72-generic ?
<Aison> Linux mail 4.15.0-72-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 26 12:20:02 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<otyugh> thanks
<otyugh> For some reason I couldn't find it on ubuntu package website
<otyugh> it wasn't named as debian "linux-image-arch"
<transhuman> Hi! anyone able to help with an NFS export from Ubuntu to Windows. FIrst of all copies from Windows 10 to linux are painfully slow,like 200KB per second and can vary up to 4 MB/s over gigabit Ethernet . Second copies from Windows back to linux act like they are going to copy to Ubuntu but instead tally up whats to be copied and then shows a progress bar that takes a couple of seconds for 50 GB copy and then shuts down and does not
<transhuman> Is there settings that fix these problems
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: something like that sounds like a networking problem, routing tables or something else is off
<transhuman> no i can copy to the nfs device but slowly so that is unlikely but thanks for your input its greatly appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: Are other methods of file transfers equally as slow? If you sftp directly from one machine to the other?
<transhuman> I can try that thats a good diea
<transhuman> idea
<transhuman> thanks
<transhuman> pragmaticenigma:  FTP over SSH is lightning fast just NFS from windows to linux is painfully slow
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: This is an article I found... might be related? https://www.ixsystems.com/community/threads/slow-performance-nfs-on-windows-and-cifs-smb-on-linux.50686/
<Iarla> Help. I've followed some tutorials to disable touch on my touchpad (because it was flakey), but my family don't like using the buttons instead of just tapping so I need to restore it. I can't figure out how I did it but it's a synaptics touchpad.
<Iarla> I can move the arrow, just that clicking is now restricted to buttons (tap to click no longer works). Ubuntu 16.04.
<Robert74> Hello. I've got trouble with Ubuntu 19.10. There's no option "Enable Wi-Fi" inside the network manager applet. May I get help in here or should I ask for help in another place? Thanks!
<rypervenche> Iarla: You can't figured out how you did it before? I'm assuming you ran some commands from the command line to make this happen? Did you follow a guide?
<Iarla> rypervenche: I followed a few different ones, one of them seemed to work. Then I rebooted and it worked. I've used by .bash_history to look through the files I've edited and try to restore them (I did add comments to help me undo it), but it seems it wasn't enough. To the best of my knowledge I've reversed my changes but it still doesn't work.
<Iarla> *none of them seemed to work. Then ...
<rypervenche> Iarla: I'm guessing you edited something in /etc/X11, yes? If so, which file(s)?
<rypervenche> And did you reboot after making the changes back?
<Iarla> Yes
<transhuman> thanks pragmaticenigma
<Iarla> I was in a fair few files. 51-synaptics-quicks.conf, 50-synaptics.conf, 90-libinput.conf, 11-evdev-trackpoint.conf, 11-evdev-quirks.conf
<raidghost> Running ubuntu 18.04 LTS, and torrent speed (tested downloading ubuntu iso) is quick
<raidghost> But inside the VM that runs on the same host. Its slow as hell.
<raidghost> What might be the issue?
<a90c> i want to install ubuntu on one of my laptop. can i find out if it suppots my hardware on live iso?
<raidghost> a90c: if the laptop is a propper normal laptop
<raidghost> I guess it would suppoert your hardware just fine.
<raidghost> What laptop brand and model is it?
<a90c> raidghost: actually not, its chinese manifucturer
<a90c> raidghost: thats why im not sure
<raidghost> a90c: so its kind of random chinese chipset?
<a90c> raidghost: it has emmc storage. Does ubuntu support it?
<a90c> raidghost: Intel Atom Z8350
<a90c> raidghost: hometech alfa 100a
<Iarla> Next time I will backup the files instead of leaving comments
<raidghost> a90c: give it a try with ubuntu 18.04 HWE kernel
<a90c> raidghost: with live iso?
<EriC^> a90c: yeah if it works in the live iso it should work in the install usually
<a90c> ok thanks guys
<a90c> dmesg output would give me supported devices then, right?
<a90c> i hope it supports audio device.
<EriC^> try and see, if one kernel doesnt another might
<a90c> i am gonna use it for entertainment.
<Robert74> Wi-Fi does not work in Ubuntu 19.10... Please, give me any piece of advice, I'll appreciate it.
<Robert74> What should I do?
<rbasak> Robert74: the usual cause is that there is no driver for your wifi hardware. I don't know for certain if that's the case for you, but if it is, then the most trouble-free way of fixing it is to buy one of the tiny USB wifi dongles available.
<rbasak> (one that works in Linux by default without third party drivers, that is)
<Robert74> Oh, if only I could buy another wifi dongle =(  this one, which I currently have, worked well in 19.04, but now it doesn't... I've done exactly the same instruction like in github.com/cyberkotov/mw300um-linux-driver . In 19.04 it worked, in 19.10 it does not.
<jeremy31> Robert74:  post url from terminal for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> Robert74:  no need to run command since it is usb
<Robert74> it is usb
<Robert74> Could you please advise where to ask for help with my issue?
<jeremy31> Robert74:  https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver?files=1
<Robert74> Thank you! :)
<Iarla> Is it possible to purge/reinstall the synaptic touchpad support to get a "clean install" for that device without reinstalling the OS?
<ioria> Iarla, you can use  apt install --reinstall  <packages>
<Iarla> ioria: thanks. Any idea what package it would be? I see a few that look right here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=synaptic
<Iarla> (is Ubuntu back on xorg now??)
<ioria> Iarla, dpkg -l | grep synaptics | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> Iarla: Ubuntu has never stoped using X11
<Iarla> ioria: https://termbin.com/to87
<Iarla> pragmaticenigma: oh, okay.
<ioria> Iarla,  apt install --reinstall  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Iarla> ioria: thank you :)
<ioria> no prob
<mmx_in_space> hi all, is it possible to figure out if python is ''working'' on my ubuntu server edition
<mmx_in_space> i think i might have messed it up
<ice9> how to encrypt using a key stored on yubikey with gpg?
<Hund> mmx_in_space: Try running Python?
<mmx_in_space> is it possible to have python 3.5.3 or later but not 3.6 or later on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Hund> Isn't Python 3.6 the same thing as "Python 3.5.3 or later"? :P
<mmx_in_space> i tried to install it and a game server that uses a mod that relies on python 3.5 was working with 3.5.2 but now no longer
<ducasse> ice9: just load gpg-agent, and gpg should handle it automatically
<Hund> mmx_in_space: You should really talk to them about it. Python 3.5 is superseded by 3.6.
<ducasse> ice9: you also need scdaemon running, iirc. it's been a while since i set this up
<mmx_in_space> Hund: will software compiled for 3.5 work with 3.6 ?
<ice9> ducasse, you mean the pcscd daemon, but what to do with the gpg-agent?
<akk> mmx_in_space: You can install other pythons (either from a ppa or by compiling) but I strongly recommend that you don't replace the system python, instead install it as an alternate version.
<Hund> mmx_in_space: It depends on the application and its dependencies I guess.
<ducasse> ice9: just run something like 'eval $(gpg-agent --daemon)'
<Hund> mmx_in_space: But it should work.
<ducasse> ice9: and i did mean scdaemon, at least it's running here
<ice9> ducasse, i have no daemon with that name
<ducasse> ice9: it's in the scdaemon package
<ducasse> ice9: then put 'scdaemon-program /usr/lib/gnupg/scdaemon' and 'enable-ssh-support' in $HOME/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf
<mmx_in_space> akk, hund, i installed python 3.5.6 using source code. how can i remove it completely or make my application default use the system python version ?
<mmx_in_space> there was an option to prevent replacing the default python binary file /usr/bin/python but i realized to late
<mmx_in_space> too*
<Hund> mmx_in_space: The readme should include instructions how to uninstall it as well. Then just reinstall the latest version from your package manager.
<akk> mmx_in_space: Usually packages that use make have a make uninstall target (+ what Hund said)
<mmx_in_space> akk, Hund, ok thanks a million
<akk> Though if apt uses python and you replaced the system python, make uninstall might break apt.
<mmx_in_space> crap
<akk> I don't know if apt uses python for something basic like apt install.
<akk> I would think that apt install python3 --reinstall would get you what you need from the system python.
<akk> You might possibly have some extra files here and there, but they probably wouldn't cause problems.
<mmx_in_space> akk: thanks. i will try a little later today
<akk> mmx_in_space: You could also (after the reinstall) try make -n uninstall -- -n will tell you what it would do, without actually doing it.
<akk> Then any directories that have only 3.5.6 in the path, e.g. /usr/lib/python3.5.6, you could remove by hand.
<akk> (or maybe just move them somewhere else first, so you can restore them if it breaks something)
<sveinse> I have problems getting multiple screens with 19.10 on my Lenovo P51 laptop. Gnome doesn't even detect the second screen. Hybrid graphics. Nvidia driver. Does not help changing BIOS to discrete. Nouveu does not help. Works fine with 18.04. What are my options? Abandon 19.10 and wait for 20.04?
<cariveri> help. how to map all files in <mypath>/keyword* to symlinks in myfolder/mylinks/ ? files and folders alike.
<EriC^> cariveri: you mean there are files called keyword* and folders called keyword* ?
<akk> Other than just ln -s <mypath>/keyword* myfolder/mylinks/ ?
<EriC^> i dont think ln is that smart, could it be
<akk> I'm probably misunderstanding the question.
<EriC^> akk: it is that smart, providing a list of the dirs and just a destination works
<EriC^> cariveri: go with akk 's suggestion of ln -s /mypath/keyword* /myfolder/links
<cariveri> keyword* is a glob pattern. * being any continuation.
<EriC^> cariveri: yeah, we know
<cariveri> lets say I got resources/views/{cars,car,car_stand,car_box.txt}  , app/car.md , app/Controllers/CarController.md  and all those I'd like to have accessible at components/car/views/{cars,car,car_stand,car_box.txt} and compontents/car/model/car.md , components/car/Controller/CarController.md .. in other words Id like a secondary access structure moving from MVC pattern to components.
<cariveri> as symlinks.
<cariveri> but perhaps this isnt the right channel. perhaps I should ask #bash?
<EriC^> cariveri: it's not really a bash question per say
<EriC^> cariveri: so you're saying you want the directory tree to be copied as well to the mylinks/ dir?
<cariveri> EriC^: note, the structure is different. find any Model, View or Controller and make it into one component folder. with or without subdirs of {m,v,c}.
<cariveri> component by component that is.
<pragmaticenigma> cariveri: I'm not understanding how this is an Ubuntu support question. This seems more like a programming question, which should be directed at a different channel
<pragmaticenigma> cariveri: Data organization is a user choice, and invokes a lot of opinions which doesn't make for a support question. If you want to discuss file organzation, perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss. If you are having issues with an Ubuntu application or system resource, this would be the place to ask for help./
<EriC^> cariveri: if there aren't too many of them i guess you could do "ln -s  resources/views components/car" and "ln -s app/car.md /components/car/model/car.md" and "ln -s app/controllers components/car"
<cariveri> pragmaticenigma: as said above, Im not sure whether this is the right channel. but I tried to state my case in order to find someone sy :"hey, ubuntu has this map file system programm or alike that does exactely that." do you have any idea where to go to? because I dont.
<EriC^> cariveri: you'd need to do "mkdir -p components/car/model" first
<cariveri> EriC^: perhaps we go on in pm ?
<EriC^> i mean there's not much support going on here right now anyways
<EriC^> i can recall 20 support tickets similar to this, from a guy wanting to organize his music accordin to genre for his car trip, to a guy asking how to make ubuntu read out everything he highlights cause he's almost blind, all not 'ubuntu support' questions
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | cariveri
<ubottu> cariveri: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> cariveri: As I mentioned before, file organization is a user choice. It is unlikely, and I have not seen any, there is a program to do what you describe in an "off-the-shelf" availability.
<EriC^> i think he wanted something that can let him map stuff, like point this dir to that and the other to etc, kinda nice if it exists not aware of any personally
<EriC^> i dont think that many people map stuff to other dirs, i guess it could be very beneficial for a project type dir like you have going on
<cariveri> yes. inspired by vifm I thought perhaps I define a map file someone which I can edit and that automatically creates ymlinks form it. that would have been almost perfect.
<EriC^> cariveri: you can write a script that will do it for you each time if you want
<pragmaticenigma> A person can use hard links for files, which would allow one file to exist on the drive, but be referenced from different locations. You can also use a softlink to have a directory point to another directory. The only application that I have ever seen that does something like that automatically is fslint, which is intended for managing duplicate files
<EriC^> cariveri: basically just create first off the non-existent dirs in the mylinks/ then "ln -s /what/to/point/to /mylinks/dir/name"
<faLUCE> hello. How can I view myfile.pdf in a window without decorations and margins?
<faLUCE> I tried display myfile.pdf (imagemagick)  but it scales the pdf in a weird way
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: There are no applications that I am aware of that explicately request the window manager not draw borders, with the only exception being imagemagick. Perhaps you need to check your parameters to imagemagick?
<cariveri> faLUCE: F11 I think changes to presentation mode. perhasp thats what you need after openeing the pdf in a standard viewer.
<nopolitica> faLUCE: there are window managers (for example i3), which can be configured to run exact application without borders and decorations :)
<akk> There are lots of apps that request no borders. evince, chromium-browser, dclock
<cariveri> EriC^: thanks a lot so far. Ill keep going. eventhough I need to go now.
<EriC^> cariveri: no problem, ok
<pragmaticenigma> akk: Those do that after being requested to display in that method. Not by default
<akk> pragmaticenigma: I have definitely never requested that for evince and chromium-browser; I'm always trying to turn the borders back on, but they always seem to turn themselves off again.
<EriC^> faLUCE: maybe devilspie can help
<EriC^> !info dveilspie | faLUCE
<akk> I dislike borderless except for a few apps like dclock.
<ubottu> faLUCE: Package dveilspie does not exist in eoan
<EriC^> !info devilspie | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23-2build1 (eoan), package size 44 kB, installed size 228 kB
<pragmaticenigma> akk: I don't know how you are launching them in that fashion... all the apps you mentioned I've only ever seen open, by default, with their window borders and decorations
<akk> pragmaticenigma: I'm just running them from the commandline. How do I get evince to show borders? It's definitely hiding them by default.
<pragmaticenigma> akk: Perhaps it has something to do with launching them from the command line... I don't know... a topic to continue elsewhere though
<_UsUrPeR_> Hey All. i'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 on a Mac Pro 5,1. It requires an EFI boot partition, and I am having a helluva time getting Ubuntu to boot properly. I do not have the original video cards, so rEFInd will not work
<akk> I don't see anything obvious in the hamburger menu that would offer borders.
<liquidgecka> I am having trouble with my newly installed 19.10 dual monitor setup and I am wondering if anybody can reproduce what I am seeing.. I have two UHD monitors (one laptop screen, one external display). I have the external monitor set to be the primary at 100% scale, the laptop display is set to UHD at 150% scale with the second monitor positioned to
<liquidgecka> the right,bottom of the primary. When I move the mouse to the edge of the screen the primary display will pan into the secondary display before the mouse finally moves to the secondary. This does not happen if I move the mouse slowly across the edge.
<akk> chromium does remember if I turn the borders back on, but I can't figure out how to get them with evince.
<akk> evince has its own titlebar with the iconify, maximize, dismiss buttons that are usually on the windowmanager chrome.
<pragmaticenigma> liquidgecka: are you certain the scales are set independently for each screen? that the primary monitor isn't showing a viewport ?
<akk> pragmaticenigma: Perhaps you have gtk3-nocsd installed? Here's a discussion on how a lot of gtk3 apps disable the windowmanager decorations in ubuntu, though it's a couple years old: https://askubuntu.com/questions/961161/how-do-i-disable-client-side-decoration-globally-in-gnome
<pragmaticenigma> akk: I asked earlire, please discontinue the discussion here. Feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<akk> Okay, I'll stop. I thought this channel was for discussing how to solve things that are problems on ubuntu.
<EriC^> _UsUrPeR_: give this a try, https://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot/
<liquidgecka> pragmaticenigma totally possible.. this was just configured using the display settings panel in the ubuntu configuration tool
<EriC^> _UsUrPeR_: this seems a newer article, https://medium.com/@mmiglier/ubuntu-installation-on-usb-stick-with-pure-efi-boot-mac-compatible-469ad33645c9
<pragmaticenigma> liquidgecka: What version of ubuntu? are you using ubuntu tweaks? from what I know, the only supported scaling is 100% and 200%, and requires using the tweak tool to get values in between
<_UsUrPeR_> EriC^,  thanks!
<liquidgecka> this setup worked on 19.04 and prior but since 19.10 it now started panning like this
<EriC^> _UsUrPeR_: np, let me know if you need any help, i've done it a  few times for folks on here
<liquidgecka> pragmaticenigma  ahh yes.. that tweak was in the shared home directory between the two installs so it carried over that would make sense
<liquidgecka> I forgot I ran that way way back when =)
<pragmaticenigma> maybe removing that configuration and readding it will resolve it?
<liquidgecka> ahh yes good idea let me try that real fast. =)
<liquidgecka> okay.. disabling that feature was clearly not a "live" safe operation.. my mouse got stuck in a bounding box that did not include the whole screen =)
<pragmaticenigma> good to know
<liquidgecka> okay yea.. its hard to debug because I don't have different resolution monitors when scale can't be set in a per monitor basis. It appears now that panning only happens when I move the mouse into the "dead zone" above the second monitor when scaled which is an improvement at least. =)
<liquidgecka> effectively I just need to find a way to prevent the mouse from being allowed into that dead space and I think I can make this workable for now
<pragmaticenigma> liquidgecka: It appears you're on to something then. If you have nvidia drivers installed, make sure there isn't something set in there?
<liquidgecka> thanks for pointing that out pragmaticenigma, I had totally forgotten about that setting!
<liquidgecka> I looked through the nvidia settings stuff but didn't see anything that jumped out to me. I remember doing something with dead zones before but I don't remember panning like this. Either way this gives me a good path to hunt down in order to debug/configure a little further =)
<Soldierbane> Hi Everyone, I am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 alongside Win 10 on a lenovo X1 5th generation. For some reason when I get to the step of installing ubuntu "Install alongside Win 10" is not available as option. I know this is a very broad topic, but I'm hoping someone can help me trouble shoot as I've tried everything I can think of an I'm getting no luck.
<pavlos> Soldierbane: did you disable fastboot on win10 and then shutdown completely?
<Soldierbane> Yes. I also shrank the Win 10 partion by 90GB to give space for ubuntu.
<Soldierbane> also did powercfg /h off and run a chkdsk.
<pavlos> Soldierbane: I did a similar install but I had to choose "something else", format that partition as ext4, mount point / and install there
<mordof> Hey all. I've got a rather strange problem happening. I'm on an MSI pe60 6qe (i mention because it has hardware issues sometimes with linux). when i close/open my monitor for example, it has a few seconds of hardware errors/interrupt issues... something strange, then it recovers. anyway,  during one of these - i unplugged my keyboard.   now, *only
<mordof> that keyboard* and *only on my machine*, when i hit spacebar it spits out "yhn<space>" and enter spits out "tgb<enter>"
<mordof> my keyboard works fine on other computers. it's a planck keyboard - i've tried resettting the firmware. i've rebooted my computer
<mordof> i'm wondering if there's a keyboard profile/driver/something somewhere in ubuntu that i could reset for my keyboard to see if that'd help
<Soldierbane> Pavlos: That partition being the blank one I created?
<pavlos> Soldierbane: yes, that 90GB
<Soldierbane> ok, So created device: /dev/nvme0n1p5 Type: ext4 Mount point: / Size 94372 MB Used: Unkwown When I select that and click install now it says: "The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a speerate partion for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as a "Reserved BIOS boot area" and should be at least 1 MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot. If you do not go
<Soldierbane> back to the partitioning menu and correct this error, boot loader installation may fail later, although it may still be possible to install the boot loader to a partition."
<texla> When filling out the info in network connection should the device catagory be a name or a number
<ioria> Soldierbane, did you start the installer in EFI mode ?
<Soldierbane> Holy shit ioria you're a genius. System was set to prefer legacy boot.
<Soldierbane> Changed it to UEFI only and my install alongside option is there. I feel so stupid right now haha.
<ioria> Soldierbane, it's ok
<Soldierbane> It lives!! Thank you guys so much!
<andi> Hello, I'm playing around with preseed installation. Does somebody know of a way to either include a local config file via preseed/include or include a file containing one of the kernel parameters which become environment variables after booting into the installer?
<HaSH> Hello all I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and I'm having trouble with deluged
<HaSH> If I try to install deluged I get:
<HaSH> deluged : Depends: python3-libtorrent (>= 1.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<HaSH> If I try to apt-get install python3-libtorrent I get:
<HaSH> python3-libtorrent : Depends: libtorrent-rasterbar9 (= 1.1.5-1build1) but 1.1.13+git20191027.909211888e+patched-configure-1ppa1~16.04 is to be installed
<HaSH> Any ideas?
<coz_> is it deluged or deluge
<coz_> HaSH, ^^
<lordcirth_> HaSH, do you have any third party repos?
<HaSH> Deluge is the program and delugeD is the daemon
<HaSH> lordcirth_, I did have some previous to upgrading, but during upgrade it said it disabled some. The update went fine without error
<lordcirth_> HaSH, ok. 1.1.13+git20191027.909211888e+patched-configure-1ppa1~16.04 implies it's from ppa made for 16.04
<HaSH> Oh hmm my eyes did *not* pick that up
<HaSH> good catch!
<HaSH> maybe something funky is left over from upgrading...let me check /etc/apt
<ioria> HaSH, it's probably another pkg: qbittorrent-stable
<HaSH> ioria, Hmm. Not sure if I had that installed before the upgrade
<ioria> HaSH, dpkg -l | grep qbittorrent
<HaSH> ioria, It's installed. Should I remove it?
<HaSH>  4.1.9.99~201911190848-6738-0b055d8~ubuntu16.04.1
<HaSH> again with 16.04
<ioria> HaSH, please paste the output
<ioria> HaSH, dpkg -l | grep qbittorrent | nc termbin.com 9999
<HaSH> ioria, full output:
<HaSH> ii  qbittorrent-nox                                             4.1.9.99~201911190848-6738-0b055d8~ubuntu16.04.1            amd64        bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar (without X support)
<HaSH> Nice command to pipe output directly to a pastebin. I like :)
<HaSH> https://termbin.com/6drn
<ioria> HaSH, apt-cache policy qbittorrent-nox   | nc termbin.com 9999
<HaSH> ioria, https://termbin.com/la5s
<HaSH> ioria, Note: I did uninstall qbittorrent-nox then reinstall it
<arvut> does Discord crash for anyone else than my friend who got it installed on Ubuntu?
<arvut> this happens about half of the time when placing a direct Call, not when talking in a server channel though
<ioria> HaSH, dpkg -l | grep  libittorrent   | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> HaSH, dpkg -l | grep  libtorrent   | nc termbin.com 9999
<HaSH> ioria, https://termbin.com/4ghm
<ioria> HaSH, you need to ppa-purge that ppa
<HaSH> Which ppa?
<ioria> HaSH, grep -r -i ppa /etc/apt/
<HaSH> My understanding was things where disabled when I upgraded
<ioria> HaSH, this one i guess https://launchpad.net/~qbittorrent-team/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-stable
<HaSH> ioria, That command has like 50 results. WHich ppa am I looking for? deluge? qtbitrorrent?
<ioria> HaSH, ^
<HaSH> Gotcha! Thanks.
<HaSH> Is there a command to purge the ppa or just comment the lines in apt sources
<ioria> |info ppapurge
<sarnold> there is a ppa-purge package
<ioria> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (eoan), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<HaSH> So ppa-purge qbittorrent-stable
<HaSH> ?
<HaSH> or do I need ppa:qbittorrent-stable
<ioria> HaSH, sudo ppa-purge ppa:qbittorrent-team/qbittorrent-stable
<HaSH> You rock
<HaSH> :)
<HaSH> ioria, PPA to be removed: qbittorrent-team qbittorrent-stable
<HaSH> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: qbittorrent-team
<HaSH> qbittorrent-stable
<ioria> HaSH, it's probably disabled
<ioria> HaSH, you need to enable it again
<HaSH> Gotcha, looking into that now
<HaSH> Ok, uncommented it in apt sources
<HaSH> rerunning command
<ioria> HaSH, you remove the '#' in that .list in /etc/apt/sources.list.it or from the GUI
<HaSH> OK it's doing it's thing
<HaSH> PPA purged successfully
<ioria> HaSH, dpkg -l | grep  libtorrent   | nc termbin.com 9999   again
<HaSH> WOOOT WOOOOT
<HaSH> deluged installed
<ioria> ok
<HaSH> https://termbin.com/63on
<ioria> it's ok
<HaSH> Hmmm deluged doesnt want to start now
<faLUCE> hello. is there a way to stop pulseaudio and use only alsa?
<arvut> faLUCE: yes, you can do that, several distros have guides for this
<arvut> faLUCE: note that some proprietary software will require PA though
<Hund> faLUCE: Uninstall it.
<sarnold> faLUCE: you could try systemctl disable pulseaudio.service ; systemctl stop pulseaudio.service; and see how far you can get from there. quite a lot of programs only support pulse output, but some may still have alsa output choices
<Hund> I don't use ALSA.
<sarnold> faLUCE: if you want to uninstall pulseaudio completely, the equivs package can help you build a dummy package to replace it
<faLUCE> sarnold: the problem is that is not clear what I really have to use to stpo pulseaudio
<faLUCE> to stop
<faLUCE> why this is so weird?
<HaSH> ioria, Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it and  Iwoulndt have figured it out on my own. Thanks! :)
<sarnold> faLUCE: pulseaudio -k will kill it, but it's likely going to just be restarted by systemd once it's dead
<HaSH> Now onto why I can't connect. I hope I don't have to readd all my torrents again :(
<sarnold> faLUCE: I haven't got a clue why it's weird, pulseaudio's worked fine for me for years; it sucked quite a lot back in the 12.04 LTS era, I had to kill it daily, but I haven't had to think about pulse in years
<arvut> sarnold: wouldn't uninstalling it be the simplest solution?
<MyJollyPancakes> Hello.  Is there an official torrent for the ubuntu-19.10.1-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img.xz Raspberry Pi image file?
<arvut> it is after all just a frontend for alsa, no?
<sarnold> arvut: no, you have to do something to keep the package management database happy. that's harder than leaving it alone, which works great for most people ;)
<arvut> guess we deal with that differently in gentoo then
<sarnold> arvut: quite a lot of hardware can't do multiple output streams at once; pulse or jack or similar tools are the most reliable way for programs to use a single interface and share the sound card
<sarnold> arvut: so depending upon the hardware you've got, either alsa works fine for you or it's miserable
<arvut> alsamixer has no trouble managing all my soundcards, 4 of them, I use PA though since I need some binary blobs to communicate with the world
<arvut> there is no workaround if a proprietary program depends of PA afaik
<sarnold> do you have trouble sending output from eg firefox and mpd simultaneously through any of your soundcards?
<arvut> sarnold: I'm on a different setup, so my results are not comparable, if you're asking me that question
<arvut> sarnold: I know that quite a few people in other distros have a strict boycott of PA and anything related to its author, I have no such agenda
<sarnold> sure
<sarnold> I used to detest pulse
<arvut> and afaik they run firefox, mpv/vlc with no issues, with just alsa
<sarnold> but these days it works okay
<sarnold> alsa worked great for me back before pulse existed, but I always had nice sound cards that could handle multiple audio streams at once no trouble
<arvut> if ubuntu with systemd requires pa on so many dependency levels, could a replacement init-system be a solution?
<arvut> or is it the depgraph of each package that gets broken if you remove pa alltogether?
<sarnold> systemd is entirely unrelated here
<sarnold> it's that packages that use the pulse apis will have a dependency upon pulse
<arvut> alright
<arvut> sarnold: can their deps be changed somehow?
<sarnold> arvut: not easily; the equivs package can help you prepare a fake replacement package
<arvut> what do you mean by "fake replacement package"?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Status ?
<sarnold> arvut: it looks like pulseaudio but it isn't pulse audio
<arvut> sarnold: so it tricks the depgraph into thinking pa is there but it really isn't?
<sarnold> arvut: yeah
<PuercoPope> Today I started getting Errors related to OpenSSL such as sslv3 alert handshake failure in Ruby or even Error code: SSL_ERROR_NO_CYPHER_OVERLAP in Firefox. Any recent updates to OpenSSL in ubuntu 18.04 that might be behind this?
<sarnold> PuercoPope: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/2019-December/date.html
<sarnold> PuercoPope: the most recent changes I spot for ruby or openssl https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/2019-November/023697.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/2019-November/023559.html
<sarnold> PuercoPope: neither one seems likely to give you that error; we haven't received any notices of problems from either of these. try to connect to your service with openssl s_client and see how it looks?
<PuercoPope> sarnold: when I run openssl s_client it works ok
<PuercoPope> ej. openssl s_client -connect api.stripe.com:44
<PuercoPope> But when I either use faraday.get or try to open https://stripe.com/docs/security#tls either in Firefox or Chrome I get an error
<sarnold> PuercoPope: stripe.com tested with good results two hours ago https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=stripe.com
<sarnold> PuercoPope: hmm
<Noboru55> hello everybody, where can i download ubuntu mate 18.10 ?
<Noboru55> i don't find ubuntu mate or other flavors 18.10 in any place
<ducasse> Noboru55: 18.10 is eol
<Noboru55> ducasse what is eol ? please
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Noboru55> i see
<Noboru55> i heard the 18.10 works better for old hardware. so... what can i choose now?
<ducasse> 18.04 or 19.10
<Noboru55> i am running 18.04.3
<Noboru55> 19.10 works slowly
<Noboru55> thank you
<jiggawattz> hola
<dreamcat4_> i am on 19.10 and it's got it's benefits
 * jiggawattz is waiting for 20.04
<dreamcat4_> zfs installer, maybe newer nvidia drivers etc. and definately a newer budgie desktop, newer gnome components (inc. new server for the media keys)
<dreamcat4_> you can already upgrade to 20.04... it just probably isn't in very good shape yet and subject to a lot more changes
<Technological> Yo anyone every try to use dropbear-initramfs to unlock a LUKS partition over wifi?
<Technological> Asking before I do this and end up locking myself out
<Technological> hmmm guess not
<PuercoPope> sarnold: I found out the issue and it was unrelated to ubuntu. Thanks anyway
<Mark60> hey @here :)  im loking for some help with getting grub to work again. I wanted to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 but sadly in this process gurb got currupted. i believe its also a lvm system.... realy appreciate any help i can get <3
<Stoot> why did I got pinged ?
<Technological> Mark60, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Mark60> Technological thank you will give this a go :)  hope thta this #999 time will work ^^
<EriC^> Mark60: what happens when you try to boot currently
<Mark60> EriC^ it just goes into: grub>
<EriC^> Mark60: aha, are you in a live usb currently?
<Mark60> yeah ive booted into a live Ubuntu 19.04
<EriC^> Mark60: ah great! can you type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here?
<Mark60> what does that do? will this create a remote access or somesort?
<EriC^> Mark60: no, it'll run the command "sudo parted -ls" (showing the partition table) and netcat it to an online paste site
<EriC^> it's a one way street, it'll only upload stuff to the site and give a link back
<Mark60> termbin.com/gsen
<Mark60> ah wow thats amazing
<EriC^> Mark60: can you type "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt" ?
<Mark60> done
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, type "cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> i'm curious as to where /boot is, usually with lvm it's separate but i guess it might be part of the root partition
<Mark60> http://termbin.com/6b6j
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, seems it's part of the root partition
<EriC^> Mark60: type "ls -lR /mnt/boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mark60> http://termbin.com/21lz
<Mark60> i gues its good when the boot is in the root partition? sorry for the noob question
<EriC^> Mark60: doesn't matter really
<EriC^> Mark60: can you retype the command adding the "R" after -l ?
<Mark60> EriC^ you mean like this: ls -lR /mnt/boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> Mark60: yup
<Mark60> termbin.com/eqw5
<EriC^> Mark60: same result, odd
<Mark60> that was the same command before
<Mark60> and just then
<EriC^> Mark60: anyways, try "ls -l /mnt/boot/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> i see, weird
<Mark60> EriC^ https://termbin.com/vbwb
<EriC^> Mark60: i think there's a typo in your command somewhere
<EriC^> did you put the /mnt/boot/grub ?
<Mark60> ls -<capital <i>> /mnt/boot/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> Mark60: oh, it's a small L
<Mark60> ah ok ups
<EriC^> no worries
<Mark60> EriC^ https://termbin.com/6k9c
<EriC^> Mark60: ah odd, i'd have thought it's missing the grub.cfg file
<Mark60> oh ok. so thats good news?
<EriC^> Mark60: usually when efi boots up, it boots the grub efi file, and it uses a variable to find the /boot dir to get it's modules and stuff and loads grub.cfg, usually if that variable or the dir doesnt exist, it'll throw you into a grub rescue> prompt, but you said it's just a grub> so i guess it finds them, so i thought it might be missing the grub.cfg (the nice menu you should get)
<EriC^> Mark60: anyways, let's try to just do a de-facto reinstall of grub, and see how it goes, and maybe we'll pick up something along the way
<Mark60> hmm interresting
<EriC^> Mark60: this is the file that should point to the grub.cfg, let's just take a quick peek at it as well
<Mark60> ok i just follow your steps XD
<EriC^> Mark60: type "sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p1 /mnt/boot/efi"
<EriC^> (it's on the efi partition)
<Mark60> ok done the mounting
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, type "sudo cat /mnt/boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mark60> EriC^ https://termbin.com/6sfk8
<EriC^> ah see, it's missing the grub.cfg line
<EriC^> so that's why it ends up at grub> and no menu
<Mark60> um okay
<EriC^> Mark60: anyways let's just chroot and reinstall grub and see if it changes the line on its own
<EriC^> Mark60: type "for i in /dev /sys /proc; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<Mark60> is there a space between $i /mnt$i ?
<EriC^> Mark60: nope
<Mark60> it gave me errors: mount point does not exsist
<Mark60> wait a sec
<Mark60> nah just thought i had a typo but didnt
<Technological> Damn this got complicated. I thought boot-repair literally just reinstalls GRUB
<EriC^> Mark60: try "sudo  grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/mnt/boot/efi"
<Mark60> EriC^ grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<EriC^> Mark60: ah ok, we need to chroot
<EriC^> Mark60: there has to be either some sort of typo, or missing dir structure in the root fs
<Mark60> oh damn :/
<EriC^> Mark60: what exactly did it say earlier when you typed the "for i in ..." command?
<Mark60> EriC^  /dev/mnt/dev: mount point does not exsist
<Mark60>  /sys/mnt/sys: mount point does not exsist
<EriC^> Mark60: ah, there should be a space between $i and /mnt$i
<Mark60> proc/mnt/proc: mount point does not exsist
<EriC^> i think you wrote mount $i $i/mnt$i
<Mark60> ok re-did that command
<EriC^> all good?
<Mark60> it dodnt print done but no error
<Mark60> thats right then?
<EriC^> yeah all good
<EriC^> Mark60: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
#ubuntu 2019-12-11
<Mark60> ok in that fs
<EriC^> Mark60: are you booted in efi mode currently? try a quick "ls /sys/firmware/efi" tell me if it says no dir or you get some dirs back
<Mark60> EriC^ i got: config_table efivars esrt fw_platform_size fw_vendor runtime runtime-map systab vars
<EriC^> Mark60: looks good
<EriC^> Mark60: type "grub-install"
<Mark60> ok its running
<EriC^> Mark60: nice
<Mark60> EriC^ is it normal to see alot of WARNING: ??
<EriC^> Mark60: not really, but warning's usually aren't important
<EriC^> Mark60: once it's done, type "update-grub"
<Mark60> its WARNING: DEVICE ........ not initialized in udev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds.
<EriC^> odd, let's hope it's not important
<Mark60> its at each line for now :/  yeah hopefully <crossfingers>
<EriC^> Mark60: has it finished yet?
<Mark60> nop seems like its going in a loop
<EriC^> Mark60: no worries try to kill it using ctrl+c
<Mark60> ok
<Mark60> worked
<Mark60> mean with killing the task
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, type "exit" at the chroot for a second
<Mark60> ok out of chroot
<EriC^> Mark60: once you get the original shell back, type "sudo mount -B /run /mnt/run"
<Mark60> ok mounted it
<EriC^> Mark60: then "sudo chroot /mnt"
<EriC^> Mark60: then try "grub-install" again
<Mark60> in chroot?
<EriC^> yeah
<Mark60> EriC^  finished. No error reported.
<EriC^> Mark60: great
<EriC^> Mark60: type "update-grub"
<EriC^> Mark60: then let's confirm stuff with "cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999" and see if it added the grub.cfg line
<Mark60> EriC^  second command in chroot?
<EriC^> yeah
<Mark60> EriC^ https://termbin.com/4njyb
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Nvidia works!
<EriC^> Mark60: great, it's there
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, type "exit" then try to reboot as usual and see if it works
<Mark60> :]
<Mark60> EriC^ i now get the purple screen but i cant get further to be able to log in
<dreamon> Bashing-om, I added a file. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/4PZVBCnkv5/
<EriC^> Mark60: you mean it's stuck at the ubuntu purple screen with dots?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, but still have no hdmi audio output :(
<Mark60> yeah purple ubuntu screen but no dots
<EriC^> Mark60: what happens if you press esc?
<Mark60> EriC^ nothing
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, try to reboot pressing alt+prntscrn+ s , then + u then + b
<EriC^> Mark60: then hold shift when the pc is starting up at the very start
<Mark60> EriC^ got the purple screen with a menu now
<EriC^> Mark60: aha, try pressing "e" over ubuntu
<Mark60> EriC^ ok now i see some gray text
<EriC^> Mark60: ok go down to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ......blablabla quiet splash ... --
<Mark60> EriC^ ok im at that line
<EriC^> Mark60: remove "quiet splash" and replace it with "debug ignore_loglevel"
<EriC^> Mark60: then press F10 to boot
<Mark60> EriC^like this? .... debug ignore_loglevel $vt_handoff ?
<EriC^> Mark60: yeah exactly
<Mark60> EriC^  just hit f10
<EriC^> yup
<EriC^> it should boot up and show exactly what it's doing and stuff
<Mark60> EriC^ still at the purple screen with no other visualsation
<Bashing-om> dreamon: catching up :)
<EriC^> Mark60: hmm
<EriC^> !info linux-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.28 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<dreamon> Bashing-om, nvidia-setting shows me all options.. works fine. :)
<Mark60> EriC^ was that !info meant for me?
<EriC^> Mark60: that's odd
<EriC^> Mark60: no i was just checking the kernel on 19.10, it's 5.3 which you had in your /boot
<dreamon> Bashing-om, but still no luck with hdmi audio output.
<EriC^> Mark60: try holding shift as before, then go to advanced > choose the recovery kernel for 5.3
<Mark60> EriC^ so reboot? and then the wierd key combinations?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, any ideas what I can do? I think I set pavucontroll right.
<EriC^> Mark60: nah the weird key combinations are to reboot safely
<Mark60> EriC^ Ubunut, with Linux 5,3,0-19-generic or ^ Ubunut, with Linux 5,3,0-19-generic (recovery mode) or ^ Ubunut, with Linux 5,3,0-32-generic
<Bashing-om> dreamon: One cannot just assume now that the driveris at fault - have you checked your sound settings ? By the way your xcongig looks good to me//
<Bashing-om> !sound | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<EriC^> Mark60: ah interesting, i dunno where it got 5.3.0-32 from
<EriC^> Mark60: try just the normal kernel with no recovery mode, Ubunut, with Linux 5,3,0-19-generic
<EriC^> Mark60: ah was that a typo on the last one
<EriC^> did you mean 5.0.0-32-generic
<Mark60> error: Unknown TPM error
<Mark60> ah yey 5.0.0.32
<Mark60> sorry
<EriC^> oh ok
<EriC^> Mark60: hmm weird
<Mark60> my bad
<EriC^> Mark60: try the recovery mode for 5.3.0-19
<Mark60> same error
<EriC^> Mark60: i wonder what it was attempting to boot by default
<EriC^> Mark60: press 'esc' to go back to the main menu
<Mark60> ok back there
<EriC^> Mark60: and press "e" over ubuntu to peak at its menu entry
<EriC^> Mark60: which kernel is next to linux /boot/vmlinuz
<Mark60> 5.3.0-19-generic
<dreamon> Bashing-om, found that old xconfig file and added it. it works fine.  but not sure all option are right there.
<EriC^> Mark60: aha, it seems like some bug related to grub https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1848892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848892 in grub2 (Ubuntu Focal) ""error: Unknown TPM error." after upgrading to grub 2.04" [High,Fix released]
<EriC^> Mark60: some guy said he was able to work around it by disabling secureboot in his bio
<Mark60> EriC^ shell i try to disable secureboot?
<EriC^> Mark60: yeah
<EriC^> if it's already off, try disabling any TPM option
<dreamon> Bashing-om, hdmi sound option I think they are right. I can choose output to hdmi and play mpv to hdmi .. but no sound. but i will check your hints now..
<Bashing-om> dreamon: I do not know what might have changed recently, but the file looks sane per my older experience. ( I no longer use a config file, rely on DKMS for all discovery).
<EriC^> Mark60: as a last resort, it seems downgrading grub to the earlier 2.02 would solve the issue
<Mark60> EriC^ there is also the option: CLEAR TPM (currently set to [NO])
<EriC^> Mark60: hmm i dunno about that one, dont press it yet
<Mark60> ok disabled TPM and booting up again
<EriC^> Mark60: is secureboot on currently?
<Mark60> EriC^ no that was off already
<EriC^> ah ok
<Mark60> EriC^ same purple screen as before
<EriC^> Mark60: what happens if you go to advanced then choose ubuntu with linux 5.0.0.32?
<Mark60> EriC^ error: you need to load the kernel first
<EriC^> Mark60: aha what about ubuntu with 5.3.0-19? same tpm error stuff?
<EriC^> seems there's an easier workaround we can try in a min
<Mark60> EriC^ yeah
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, press "c" to get the grub> prompt
<Mark60> ok in grub
<EriC^> Mark60: type "rmmod tpm"
<Mark60> EriC^ unknown TPM error
<EriC^> Mark60: aha, try it again just to see if it worked
<EriC^> the rmmod
<Mark60> error: no such module
<EriC^> ok good
<EriC^> i think
<EriC^> Mark60: press esc to go back to the menu
<EriC^> then try pressing on ubuntu again
<Mark60> EriC^ same purple screen
<EriC^> Mark60: ok let's try 2 stuff, first try to boot an older kernel quickly since we're in grub already, 2nd we can boot the live usb again and try to get grub to use the non-secureboot efi cause it seems people are using that as a fix too
<EriC^> Mark60: go to advanced > ubuntu with 5.0.0-31-generic, press "e" over it
<EriC^> then add the line "rmmod tpm" right before the first line that says insmod .........
<Mark60> EriC^  insmod gzio befor that?
<EriC^> yeah
<Mark60> EriC^ ok inserted
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, try pressing f10
<Mark60> EriC^ it booted up. and i loged in. then i got prompted: Oh no! Something has gone wrong. A problem has occured and the system can't recover. please log out and try again.
<EriC^> Mark60: ah great that's a start
<EriC^> Mark60: i gtg to bed though, hopefully you can sort it out if not i'll probably be on tomorrow (in like 10 hours or something)
<Mark60> EriC^ i should also go 2 bed now. can we plann in arround 11hrs  or so as im completly lost and have no idea what you have done ?
<EriC^> ok
<Mark60> thank you :)
<EriC^> no problem :)
<EriC^> have a good night, see ya
<Mark60> you aswell. catch ya soon
<TheRedRipper> hello
<n-iCe> Hi, what's the most lightweight Ubuntu flavour
<n-iCe> Lubuntu?
<sparr> Once a week or so my computer gets into a state where the UI is nonresponsive except I can ctrl+alt+F# to a virtual terminal then back to ctrl+alt+f1 and the screen unlock prompt works normally but then I'm back to the same nonresponsive UI. Is there anything I might try to figure out what's going wrong then?
<sparr> n-iCe: xubuntu and lubuntu are both pretty light, I wouldn't say either is a clear winner in that comparison
<n-iCe> sparr will work in a 1GB laptop?
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | n-iCe try one
<ubottu> n-iCe try one: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<n-iCe> I'm currently using slitaz
<n-iCe> But community is poor
<sarnold> sparr: if you've got gnome extensions enabled, try disabling half of theem, see hwhat happens, disable the other half, see what happens, etc.. narrow down to find out which one(s) give trouble
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: another idea, is using the minimal option during setup, or choosing xenial based lightweight flavours
<martiansoul> Hi. I don't understand by reading from Wikipedia the difference between monolithic and micro kernel. Can someone please enlighten me on this? Thanks.
<sarnold> martiansoul: a microkernel will use the cpu's memory management unit to run drivers in their process address space
<sarnold> martiansoul: a monolithic kernel runs all drivers in one address space
<martiansoul> sarnold at what layer is cpu's memory management unit written on?.
<martiansoul> I mean is it even lower level than kernel?
<sparr> sarnold: where would I see them?
<sarnold> martiansoul: the enforcement of emmory mappings is performed on the CPU -- see for example the meltdown CPU flaws, where the memory mapping unit protections were being bypassed by improper CPU execution
<sarnold> sparr: sorry, I don't know
<sparr> ok
<sparr> I think I only had one on, desktop icons, and I've now turned it off
<sarnold> martiansoul: managing the MMU is a core functionality of the kernel in both microkernel and monolithic kernels
<martiansoul> sarnold okay. But all processes are using memory. Why is there a distinction between their address spaces?.
<sarnold> martiansoul: the process is the fundemental unit of security on most operating systems -- eg your web browser shouldn't be able to just modify the memory of your tax software, and vice versa
<sarnold> martiansoul: (of course the ptrace debugging interface changes that calculation a bit, as there's ways for processes to directly modify the memory of other processes)
<martiansoul> Okay. sarnold essentially it means that it's not a better option to use monolithic kernel, because it uses a single address spaces.
<cowpacity> i'm trying to find the default network configuration file, i don't think i'm seeing it in /etc/netplan, am i in the wrong place?
<sarnold> martiansoul: I'm not sure it really makes a difference; the microkernels I've seen in use in practice (OS X, WinNT) don't really *do* anything with their microkernelness, and feel like they just pay performance penalty but don't see much security or safety benefits
<sarnold> martiansoul: but SEl4 sure looks neat... dunno.
<makara> anyone know what the hell's going on with Chrome on Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> can I use netinstall and make a minimal installation as slitaz?
<eraserpencil> i have two usb cameras from the same manufacturer and i cant find any concrete identifiable properties to write a udev rule for each device. I decided on identify the cameras via the usb ports rather than the device now. I have a script that checks if the ports trigger v4l and then assign the camera to /dev/cam_left or /dev/cam_right etc. etc.
<eraserpencil> is there a way i can use dmesg to do it automatically when i plug in the cameras? I'd love to not run that script everytime before i launch my application
<bindi> /dev/v4l/by-id and by-path, are they already unique?
<bindi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/715333/assign-webcam-to-a-specific-dev-video/715417
<eraserpencil> ooh, thats interesting
<eraserpencil> by-id shows only 1 device
<eraserpencil> by-path shows both
<eraserpencil> thanks alot
<bray90820> Is there any way to get 5.1 on netflix with ubuntu?
<OerHeks> 5.1 sound?
<OerHeks>  no, html5 does not do that on linux
<elias_a> OerHeks: Interesting - do you know anything about the reason why?
<OerHeks> elias_a, no, just that html5 is not that advanced for now
<ducasse> aren't those encodings proprietary?
<elias_a> OerHeks: Ok. Thanks.
<tatertots> DTS / Dobly 5.1/7.1 are proprietary
<ducasse> i guess that explains why they're not supported
<elias_a> Has anyone installer the MS Teams for Linux client released yesterday? https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Microsoft-Teams-Blog/Microsoft-Teams-is-now-available-on-Linux/ba-p/1056267
<elias_a> I have problems with it - similar as with beta version.
<elias_a> The application just disappear somewhere after login.
<OerHeks> on windows/edge there is Dolby 5.1  afaik
<elias_a> Teams also leaves several icons left to top bar of 18.04 even if I don't see a Teams instance running.
<OerHeks> i guess you find a verry little support for those packages outside our repos
<elias_a> OerHeks: Yes, that is true. I wonder if the new release is on its way to Ubuntu repos?
<elias_a> I suspect that it is not...
<airstorm> Finally! I have managed to trick ubiquity to install the system onto an encrypted partition (/boot included)!!!
<Aryan> hi
<graingert> do you know where I can report a CoC violation?
<graingert> and or discuss privately with someone about a potential violation?
<makara> graingert: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/what-is-the-ubuntu-community-council/706
<graingert> makara: do you know who I could talk to privately about an issue?
<JoeMerit> your doctor
<tatertots> wow you want to literally "speak" to someone? ..that's rare in FOSS ecosystems
<rbasak> graingert: you can contact the community council privately: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/community-council
<gebbione> after the last few updates i just have lost my double screen setup on 18.04, what can i do to troubleshoot?
<gebbione> on screen display it shows only one unknown display
<gigirock> gebbione, install driver video
<gebbione> gigirock, i have touched nothing
<gebbione> it is not a new install, i have no clue what driver i need to install because as far as i know it should use built in with my card
<makara> gebbione: driver support is typically better with newer versions. Would you consider doing a release upgrade?
<gigirock> gebbione, in ubuntu you have additional driver in 'software source'
<gebbione> makara, last time i had to go from i think 14 to 18.04 i had a lot of troubles
<Ben64> why you guys suggesting driver stuff without even knowing the issue :|
<gebbione> btw my system is using llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0, 128 bits)
<tatertots> lol
<Ben64> gebbione: pastebin the output of 'lshw -C video'
<gebbione> i am wondering if i should switch to a previous kernel and see if that goes back to sanity
<gebbione> i ll paste it
<Ben64> could try that too
<gebbione> should i run lshw as root?
<Ben64> nah
<amosbird> https://la.wentropy.com/aFfc.png
<amosbird> I, can I make this as a default action?
<amosbird> it's chromium
<gebbione> https://pastebin.com/3MnZCYF0
<Ben64> huh weird
<graingert> rbasak: who does that go to? and how do I get replies?
<gebbione> Ben64, any other non kernel skipping ideas?
<Ben64> just make sure you also have the lastest xorg-amd package installed
<Ben64> that's not the full name btw, i don't remember it right now
<gebbione> kinda looked up on the internet and i can see that there are no new radeon drivers for 18.04
<gebbione> i ended up here https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/ati-radeon-hd-5000-series/ati-radeon-hd-5770
<makara> gebbione: have you ever set any custom config? Remove and purge drive packages and reinstall
<rbasak> graingert: details are on the page I linked. Replies will go to you since the receipients will be able to see the sender's address.
<graingert> oh ok great thanks rbasak
<gebbione> makara, i had in the previous version of ubuntu, they were conflicting with the llvmpipe stuff, but i removed them long time ago
 * gigirock hate amd gpu
<gebbione> do you only use nvidia?
<gigirock> gebbione, yes always, normally i have pc's with intel hd when some super gpu is requested.... i use nvidia
<gebbione> makara, no clue on what to look for in terms of drive packages, i tried installing something like flxrg common but made no difference
<cnnx> I don't have sound in ubuntu but it works in firefox, why?
<cnnx> chrome i mean
<cnnx> is it because im streaming to my chromecast?
<makara> cnnx, do you mean not in ubuntu, yes in chrome; or not in chrome, yes in firefox?
<DerRaiden> /part
<Cheez> cnnx: you haven't really explained that very well. what do you mean? You have sound in general in ubuntu, but not in chrome? you have sound in firefox and not in chrome? sound from what, are you playing a video?
<cnnx> my sound in chrome is not working, and my OS is ubuntu 18.04
<cnnx> but im also streaming a tv station using chrome to my chromecast
<cnnx> and that is working
<gebbione> using an older kernel didnt get the monitors back :/
<Mark60> EriC^ good morning
<makara> cnnx: usually when I plug in my earphones, it stops sound going to the speakers
<gebbione> any other thoughts on how to get ubuntu to display the dual monitors again? I have just done an update of the packages and reverted kernel to the previous but it has made no difference. https://pastebin.com/3MnZCYF0
<Mark60> gebbione i use 3 monitors with ubuntu 18.04 and didnt have to install any other divers.....
<gebbione> Mark60, you might have a different GPU, mine was working fine without any custom drivers and currently has none. using default llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0, 128 bits) but this morning it decided to stop working
<loganaden> hi all
<loganaden> i'm using ubuntu 18 as a host for building ubuntu on disks
<gebbione> if i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm i get that the package does not exist, it is one suggestion online to install it
<loganaden>  sgdisk -n1:0:0 -t1:BF01 $DISK
<loganaden> Could not create partition 1 from 0 to 33
<loganaden> Could not change partition 1's type code to BF01!
<loganaden> Error encountered; not saving changes.
<loganaden> DISK=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-VBOX_HARDDISK_VB3daff0b5-4d2b147e
<loganaden> any clue ?
<gebbione> and i m back, dual monitor still not working on 18.04 .. tried switching to lightDM, resolution was better but monitors were still undetected. Also tried older kernel. No fix yet :/
<graingert> Generally newer kernels have better hardware support gebbione
<graingert> gebbione: what's your GPU
<dostoyevsky> I am using 18.04 and my hoster complains that I am running the `Portmapper service (portmap, rpcbind)' port 111... which I think is needed for nfs...  They say it might be used for reflection attacks... but I am not sure how I could improve this :-/
<gebbione> graingert, AMD Radeon HD 5770 -> https://pastebin.com/3MnZCYF0 btw this was working yesterday. I have obviously installed something new last night that broke the system but not sure what
<rbasak> dostoyevsky: I wouldn't open NFS to the Internet at large. Maybe run it over a VPN instead?
<dostoyevsky> It's a kubernetes cluster that requires persistent storage...
<graingert> gebbione: try a fresh 19.10
<dostoyevsky> so they all have nfs between them...
<gebbione> dostoyevsky, only allow nfs access from kubernetes
<dostoyevsky> gebbione: how would I do that?
<gebbione> dostoyevsky, on the system running the nfs just allow incoming traffic on the nfs port from the k8s machines
<makara> gebbione: can you see where it loads in the driver in dmesg output
<dostoyevsky> gebbione: so via firewall?
<gebbione> graingert, fresh mean hell unleashed, i am not structured for a fresh upgrade ... i could just upgrade but I am also worried
<gebbione> makara, i ll try to check
<graingert> gebbione: fresh upgrade is always good
<gebbione> graingert, just to clarify ... fresh and upgrade for me are two separate things .. fresh is a new install, upgrade one on top of the other ... what do you mean exactly
<graingert> gebbione: fresh: delete the partition and install a new os
<gebbione> graingert, definitely not feasible
<gebbione> makara, [   28.708326] [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<graingert> gebbione: upgrade: install a version of software newer than an old one on a particular device or system
<EriC^> Mark60: hello
<gebbione> dostoyevsky, yes firewall is an option
<Mark60> EriC^ :)
<EriC^> h r u?
<Mark60> not to bad. wbu
<EriC^> good thanks
<EriC^> Mark60: alright, shall we continue? :D
<Mark60> yes please :D
<EriC^> (im kinda waking up as we speak)
<Mark60> if u need more time let me know
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, iirc it lastly worked when you booted the 5.0 kernel with the rmmod line right
<EriC^> nah im good
<Mark60> correct
<Mark60> and then ubuntu gave me the error screen when i logged in
<EriC^> Mark60: ok try to hold shift, press e over ubuntu, then add the line "rmmod tpm" before the insmod stuff
<EriC^> yup
<dostoyevsky> could I setup the firewall like that: allow all traffic but don't allow connections to port 111 except from these four ips...
<Mark60> EriC^ ok line inserted. press f10?
<EriC^> yeah
<Mark60> purple screen again :/#
<EriC^> ok, so it only works with the older kernel
<Mark60> hmm interresting
<EriC^> Mark60: in the bug report they mentioned the non uefi grub working, maybe that;ll help it work with the newer kernel for some reason, lets just make a quick check cause using the proper kernel would be nicer
<EriC^> Mark60: try to boot the live usb, then run "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mark60> EriC^ just booting the live usb :)
<EriC^> :)
<graingert> gebbione: what are you missing for a fresh install?
<dostoyevsky> How about: ufw deny from any to any port 111 proto tcp // ufw allow from <ip> to any port 111 proto tcp ?
<Mark60> EriC^ https://termbin.com/u0y8
<dostoyevsky> and then: ufw enable
<EriC^> Mark60: which laptop/pc model is it btw?
<Mark60> its  a HP specter x360 15"
<Mark60> i think its a 2016/7 model
<gebbione> graingert, i have a lot of custom software etc and i dont have a structured approach to port all files and configs over to a new install
<dostoyevsky> > ufw deny from any to any port 111 proto tcp && ufw allow from $IP to any port 111 proto tcp && ufw enable
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<gebbione> could someone remind me how to edit the grub configuration, i need to check if some options are enabled possibly causing problems with my monitor setup
<graingert> gebbione: maybe try a new install on a new HDD?
<graingert> gebbione: then you can see if it's a problem with your hardware or Ubuntu
<Mark60> EriC^ ok done
<EriC^> Mark60: sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p1 /mnt/boot/efi
<gebbione> graingert, i think i just need to check grub config, remember how to edit it?
<Mark60> EriC^: ok :)
<EriC^> Mark60: let's see which efi file it's using currently to boot, type "(sudo efibootmgr -v; ls -l /mnt/boot/efi/efi/ubuntu) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mark60> EriC^:  the brackets?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^> Mark60: yup with them as well
<Mark60> EriC^: https://termbin.com/8rhq
<EriC^> Mark60: what about "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mark60> EriC^:  also said sudo: efibootmgr : command not found
<EriC^> Mark60: oh, try sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<dostoyevsky> I wonder if this is the shortest way to setup a firewall to secure port 111: # ufw deny 111 && ufw allow from $IP && ufw enable
<Mark60> EriC^: ok installed. shell i run the first command again?
<EriC^> yeah pleASE
<EriC^> oops sorry for caps
<Mark60> EriC^: all good :)  https://termbin.com/g9vu
<EriC^> Mark60: ok it looks like it's using shimx64.efi which is the secureboot efi
<EriC^> Mark60: let's try to get it to use grubx64.efi
<EriC^> Mark60: type "sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0000"
<Mark60> EriC^: done
<EriC^> Mark60: type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<makara> gebbione: that's pure google
<Mark60>  EriC^: completed
<EriC^> Mark60: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^> Mark60: then type "grub-install --no-uefi-secure-boot"
<Mark60> EriC^: this will not delete all the files i had on the system or?
<EriC^> Mark60: nah this should just install grub without uefi
<EriC^> i mean secureboot
<Mark60> EriC^: /proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory
<Mark60> instalation finished. no errror reported.
<EriC^> Mark60: hmm odd, what does "ls /proc" give? dirs or empty?
<Mark60> empty
<EriC^> Mark60: oh, type "exit"
<EriC^> then type "sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc"
<Mark60> EriC^: done
<EriC^> Mark60: "sudo chroot /mnt"
<Mark60> EriC^: ok
<EriC^> Mark60: try "grub-install --no-uefi-secure-boot" again
<gebbione> makara, I can gedit /etc/default/grub or also SHIFT and press e at boot, whats the difference?
<Mark60> EriC^: that looked better
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, try 'sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<gebbione> i think the nomodeset option might be causing the problem
<Mark60> EriC^: in chroot?
<gebbione> and it is at the end of the grub file
<EriC^> gebbione: /etc/default/grub is permanent, pressing e is a one time boot temporary
<EriC^> Mark60: yeah
<gebbione> EriC^, thanks
<EriC^> no problem
<gebbione> is it possible something added nomodeset on its own again? i see it disabled in a line above in the file
<Mark60> EriC^: https://termbin.com/2s19
<gebbione> and then enabled again at the bottom
<EriC^> Mark60: ok great, it's added the grubx64.efi file
<EriC^> Mark60: i think we might as well run "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" so everything is up to date
<Mark60> EriC^: update the live usb?
<EriC^> Mark60: nah it will update the system in the chroot
<Mark60> EriC^: oh wow thats amazing
<Mark60> doen
<EriC^> Mark60: ok, let's give it a quick try just to see how it goes, type "exit"
<EriC^> then reboot and see what happens
<Mark60> EriC^:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manualy run'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Mark60> sorry just got that error :/
<EriC^> Mark60: hmm try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^> if it still errors out, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mark60> EriC^: ok no errors :)
<EriC^> Mark60: ok cool :)
<EriC^> type "exit" and try rebooting
<Mark60> EriC^: OMG im in and didnt get an error
<Mark60> <3
<EriC^> Mark60: great!
<Mark60> EriC^: anything i have to change now before i use the laptop again?
<Mark60> thank you so much :)
<EriC^> Mark60: nah you should be good, just keep in mind in the future if you get the purple screen it might mean grub installed and used the secureboot shimx64.efi again
<EriC^> so you'd need to boot a live usb and chroot and run grub-install --no-uefi-secure-biit
<EriC^> Mark60: no problem :)
<Mark60> EriC^: how did you learn this? that was impressive how you knew what to do :O
<EriC^> Mark60: lots of experience with uefi/grub + i looked the bug report by googling :)
<Mark60> EriC^: wow thats impressive. One day i want to know so much as you do
<EriC^> Mark60: hopefully they will fix this issue soon
<Mark60> yeah imagine how many others there are with this issue :(
<EriC^> yup
<sveinse> Hmm. Amazingly little traffic here these days... Are IRC falling out of favour?
<sveinse> Anyways, I'm having problems getting multiple screens on my Lenovo P51 laptop with hybrid graphics on 19.10. X or gnome doesn't even detect my extra screens. Running on nvidia drivers. Nouveau does not help, nor setting BIOS to discrete. This works fine in 18.04. So what are my options? Ditch 19.10 and wait for 20.04 and hope it will be fixed there?
<gebbione> ok so i just tried to edit grub booting options SHIFT -> enter grub -> press advanced option ... then i press "e" but i cannot edit the options. Any suggestions? this is so weird.
<gebbione> sounds a little quiter than earlier
<gebbione> everyone gone for lunch ?
<gebbione> :/
<makara> gebbione: grub is a pain. I had that nomodeset problem once
<guiverc> sveinse, I'd be tempted to boot a 20.04 'live' system, run a QA-test of it & report the issue if it occurs there.. You maybe required to help run some tests, but a 'live' test doesn't require 20.04 to be installed and is easy to do.  It'll help ensure when 20.04 is released, your hardware is actually fully supported.
<gebbione> makara, a pain yes but how is it possible i cannot edit the options for a one off
<gebbione> i would rather do that than edit permanently the file
<guiverc> gebbione, what do you mean you cannot edit; has it been locked (needs password), or why can't you edit, what do you see?  and which release owns grub?
<gebbione> it looks like something has changed the grub file yesterday but left no backup :/
<gebbione> guiverc, i enter at boot with SHIFT -> advanced options -> on one of the options if i press "e" then it does nothing
<gebbione> if i enter failsave it will not boot even safely because it could not initialise GUI or something
<gebbione> guiverc, does my description make sense? I dont know why it wont work :/
<guiverc> I can't recall having <E> do nothing; I would boot a 'live' system & explore your system for issues (fsck it maybe for example).
<drogas> how can I hide the icons on my desktop
<drogas> want it all clean
<lotuspsychje> drogas: disable it with dconf-editor
<drogas> isn't that outdated?
<gebbione> guiverc, the strange thing is that indeed the grub file was changed yesterday but i have not done that myself
<drogas> why can't I do it like I would on fedora
<guiverc> drogas, We don't know your release, your desktop on Ubuntu, let alone fedora.  My guess is you're talking about different desktops, or if the same desktop - different versions of desktop.  Without clear details we cannot fully understand or help
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: Fedora is running a newer version of Gnome Desktop, where the Gnome no longer treats the desktop like a folder. I believe a version of Gnome-Desktop with that behavior will be part of the Ubuntu 20.04 release, but I have not seen any notes or articles on the topic.
<drogas> pragmaticenigma thank you, that's more like it it seems. So until then have to "hack" it or find a way around
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: The proposed fix is not a hack. It's a settings change.
<drogas> I was not aware of it, but seems to require additional install
<drogas> by default dconfg-editor is not installed it seems. And SE says it is outdated?
<lotuspsychje> drogas: org/gnome/desktop/background/show-desktop-icons is active here (on 20.04)
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: I'm not aware of what "SE" means... please avoid acronyms as they may not translate to different locales
<drogas> stack exchange
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: I would treat sites like stack exchanges as containing rumors and gossip. Unless someone sites an actual source from the developer of a piece of software, it's not based in fact and is likely someone's personal opinion
<pragmaticenigma> s/sites/cites/
<gebbione> yeaaa ... so the problem is with nomodeset in the boot makara
<makara> gebbione: sorry man I'm snowed under, and about to leave
<coconut> Is tethering with mobile phone supported by default on any official ubuntu distro at the moment?
<rbasak> coconut: you mean accessing the Internet via a data connection on a mobile phone?
<_raven__> after upgrade to 19.10 graphics is very sluggish. running 4 displays (2 on pcie card and two on mainboard) on 5.3.0-24-lowlatency. same setup was on lowlatency on 19.04 before. suggestions welcome, tnx
<rbasak> I've found that Just Works on stock Ubuntu - both over Bluetooth and over USB.
<rbasak> (and of course wifi - that doesn't need any further support on the client)
<gigirock> coconut, if you connect a Iphone6 to ubuntu via usb cable.... and be patient for a while... then you can find a new ethernet interface... that is your iphone.... you can't sync music or backup , but you can surf internet with that interface
<coconut> oh you rock, thank you.
 * coconut is smiling the rest of the day...
<coconut> and thank you too rbasa.
<johnjbogle1> hello. I seem to have deleted my Settings, as in no ability to edit or adjust any kind of settings whatsoever. When I click on the top-right menu bar, in the dropdown it shows the PowerOn/Off icon, but where the Settings icon is supposed to be next to it, it's gone. Even when I press the Super key, and type Settings into the search bar, nothing comes up. This began after I was Removing items off my machine via the Ubuntu Software Store. I thought I
<johnjbogle1> <johnjbogle1> was being careful not to Remove any item that seemed remotely system-important, but I guess not careful enough. No idea what I could've Removed that would've done this. Any advice please? TIA. -- https://i.imgur.com/vwpQjJ9.png
<pragmaticenigma> johnjbogle1: I think the package is "gnome-control-center" which should restore the settings app
<johnjbogle1> pragmaticenigma: How do I install that?
<pragmaticenigma> johnjbogle1: In terminal "sudo apt install gnome-control-center"
<johnjbogle1> awesome thanks much
<johnjbogle1> Should I restart for it to take effect?
<pragmaticenigma> Shouldn't need a restart, but it may take a moment for the search tool to index it
<johnjbogle1> Ok I got the main functionality back, but the icon still isn't showing in the top-right menu dropdown. It's not a big deal as I can just launch it manually, but would be nice to have again if you know how to restore it?
<rory> What shell does cron use when running a command? bash or sh?
<rory> basically can I use bash's &> syntax to redirect cron stdout and stderr to the same file?
<rbasak> rory: see crontab(5) for details. It uses /bin/sh by default but you can change that by setting SHELL
<EriC^> rory: yeah you can
<EriC^> i mean wait 1 sec
<EriC^> i thought you meant 2>&1
<EriC^> nevermind seems someone answered already
<rory> I will set SHELL in order to be explicit. Thanks folks.
<pragmaticenigma> rory: Yes, you can use the same syntax to redirect output for a specific task just like you would in bash
<pragmaticenigma> no setting changes are required
<rory> While I'm here with some cron experts, I want to have a script run on startup and then again every N minutes... right now I have two duplicate cron entries, one on @reboot and one on */N
<rory> Is there a better way?
<wedr> I think I made a boo boo on Ubuntu...
<rory> What's the nature of the boo boo wedr ?
<wedr> typing... the answer is too long
<wedr> actually, scratch that, I'm shortening my answer
<wedr> I wanted to use Python 3.8.0, but I currently have Python 3.6.9.   I ran "sudo apt-get remove python3.6" and then ran "sudo apt-get install python3.8"    so, I'm good right?
<wedr> Or I ruined my Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> rory: they have to be two separate entries... the only thing I could think of would be to make a bash script if you don't want to manage more than one large line of options for your task
<akk> wedr: Not a good idea, but how bad it is depends on whether your version of Ubuntu (which you didn't mention) depends on python3.
<akk> If it were me, I'd try reversing those, sudo apt remove python3.8; sudo apt install python3.6; then install 3.8 some other way, like from a PPD or from source.
<rory> wedr: you can have both afaik
<rory> wedr: I would recommend, for each Python project, to use a virtualenv, that way you have specific version of Python for each project
<pragmaticenigma> rory: Not exactly. Many of the built in system utilities run with python, and many of them do not take kindly to version differences
<altendky> or pyenv.  just forget your os has python.  then create envs (virtualenv or venv) from those pyenv installed pythons
<wedr> akk > I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, and I'm not sure how much python3 was dependent , rory > I reversed what I did by reinstalling python3.6 and python3 for good measure
<wedr> Firefox got removed during the removal of python3.6
<wedr> I reinstalled that
<wedr> Our work uses Python3.8
<wedr> ugh, going to have to take my work machine home and then reinstall ubuntu with a live USB todayI guess
<altendky> wedr: https://github.com/pyenv/pyenv-installer do follow the instructions including reading the wiki re: what system dependencies to install before building your python `pyenv install 3.8.0`
<akk> there's no problem having multiple versions of python installed at once; the problem is replacing the system python.
<altendky> and i wouldn't think ubuntu would offer a python3.8 package that would break your os if you really like dealing with system packages.  though i can't say i've had great experience getting the various extras working right
<akk> But on the other hand, I doubt 18.04 actually uses python3 for any important system programs.
<wedr> The system's Firefox was removed when removing python3.6
<altendky> presumably they would have been uninstalled when python was uninstalled if they needed python
<wedr> a lot of gedit stuffs were touched
<wedr> ah
<wedr> well, visual studio code no longer runs
<akk> Then evidently you should follow the suggestions that have already been made, restore 3.6 and install 3.8 separately.
<wedr> I did
<wedr> Ah, VS Code now works
<wedr> It's just taking way too long
 * wedr rubs hands
<wedr> Alright, it's make or break
<Golynx> Hi . I accidentally deleted the EFI partition on the main drive instead of the flash drive. Now i get No bootable device found. How to get back my boot?
<EriC^> Golynx: do you have a live usb you can boot
<Golynx> @EriC^: No i do not
<Golynx> @EriC^: will that fix it ?
<EriC^> Golynx: yeah you can fix it from there
<EriC^> (manually) not something automatic
<Golynx> @EriC^: ok, how to go about it?
<EriC^> get a live usb booted and we'll go from there
<EriC^> !usb | Golynx
<ubottu> Golynx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Golynx> @EriC^: will that install a new ubuntu or fix the current one?
<EriC^> Golynx: when you boot the live usb choose "try ubuntu" it should give you a live environment you can use
<EriC^> like a temporary desktop
<Golynx> @EriC^: i see. Then what options do i choose to fix it?
<EriC^> Golynx: we'll manually fix it, there's not a single program or something for it
<beepbeep_> Hello everyone, I'm using a tool that ssh's into a server and executes a series of commands. We use this tool to deploy a piece of software. This little tool has ran flawlessly for the past two years. The tool executes commands one after the other and not in parallel.
<Golynx> @EriC^: i see. Will try to find and make a live usb. And another way to chat . May take a few hours
<EriC^> Golynx: you can chat from the live usb
<Golynx> @EriC^: ok
<EriC^> via freenode's website or an irc client of your choice, it lets you temporarily install repo programs
<beepbeep_> Hello everyone, I'm using a tool that ssh's into a server and executes a series of commands. We use this tool to deploy a piece of software. This little tool has ran flawlessly for the past two years. The tool executes commands one after the other and not in parallel. Part of the chain is to run npm install, and after npm install is finished, run
<beepbeep_> node_modules/.bin/some-command. Since today, the tool doesn't wait for npm install to finish. So npm install is still running and the tool already executes the next command, which obviously fails, since the previous command hasn't finished running. What could possibly cause this?
<EriC^> beepbeep_: can you paste the relevant lines in the script?
<beepbeep_> EriC^, the one part of the script is: "npm install && node_modules/.bin/gulp prod".
<beepbeep_> when I personally ssh into the server, this command works fine.
<beepbeep_> when the script runs this, the "gulp prod" command is executed before npm install is finished.
<pragmaticenigma> beepbeep_: You might want to check the documentation on the npm installer. It may have changed to have it self move to a background task, which would allow bash to execute the next item in the script.
<golynx> EriC^ sorry. i had issues making usb boot disk. i am in Live cd now
<golynx> EriC^ using web chat Firefox
<shuah> After upgrading to Ubuntu 19.10, I can't boot Linux 4.4 and 4.9 stable releases. Does 19.10 depend on CONFIG_SQUASHFS_ZSTD?
<EriC^> golynx: ok, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<golynx> EriC^ https://termbin.com/pkk3
<EriC^> golynx: type "sudo gdisk /dev/sda"
<EriC^> golynx: you should get a menu, press "n" to create a new partition
<golynx> EriC^ ok, its prompting
<EriC^> golynx: when it asks for starting sector use the default
<golynx> EriC^ Partition number (1-128, default 1):
<EriC^> just press enter and leave it blank basically til it asks for type
<EriC^> hit enter
<golynx> EriC^ First sector (34-234441614, default = 2048) or {+-}size{KMGTP}:
<EriC^> enter
<EriC^> keep at the enter til type, then put in "ef00"
<EriC^> (that's ef zero zero)
<golynx> EriC^ Current type is 'Linux filesystem' Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = 8300):
<EriC^> once it's done, press "w" to write the partition table
<_raven__> GeForce GT 620 100% utilized all the time after upgrade to 19.10 / 5.3.0-24-lowlatency. any idea?
<golynx> EriC^ Changed type of partition to 'EFI System'
<EriC^> good
<golynx> is that right ? then press "w"
<EriC^> yeah
<golynx> EriC^ OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/sda. The operation has completed successfully.
<EriC^> golynx: ok, type "sudo partprobe"
<golynx> EriC^ Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<EriC^> np
<golynx> EriC^ ok. So its fixed now ?
<EriC^> golynx: type "(sudo blkid; sudo efibootmgr -v) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> golynx: no
<EriC^> with the () as well
<golynx> EriC^ https://termbin.com/70b0
<EriC^> golynx: odd, it seems like the first partition used to ntfs not vfat (efi)
<golynx> EriC^ i see
<EriC^> golynx: type "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<golynx> EriC^ done
<EriC^> golynx: it could be that there was a tiny ntfs perhaps, and the efi was after it i guess, in any case do you care about the ntfs one? we'll see what's inside in a sec
<EriC^> golynx: type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi"
<golynx> i dont know about the ntfs. Did the command
<EriC^> golynx: ok, type "ls /mnt/boot/efi" it should show the contents of the fs
<EriC^> check it out
<golynx> EriC^ its not outputting anything
<EriC^> golynx: ok, guess it's empty
<EriC^> golynx: ok, type "sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi"
<golynx> EriC^ done
<EriC^> golynx: type "sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sda1"
<golynx> EriC^ mkfs.fat 4.1 (2017-01-24)
<EriC^> golynx: type "sudo blkid /dev/sda1" and paste the output here
<golynx> EriC^ /dev/sda1: UUID="D52F-0D5C" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI System" PARTUUID="10f055be-2178-455b-b296-3b15734f74b0"
<EriC^> golynx: type "sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab"
<EriC^> golynx: there should be a line that says UUID=bla-bla /boot/efi
<EriC^> replace the bla-bla with D52F-0D5C
<golynx> EriC^ UUID=59D4-D3C2  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^> that's the one
<EriC^> golynx: once you're done editing it press ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit
<golynx> EriC^ ok done
<EriC^> golynx: type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<golynx> EriC^ done
<EriC^> golynx: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<golynx> EriC^ its open
<EriC^> golynx: ok, type "mount /boot/efi" it should return a blank prompt
<golynx> EriC^ ok done
<EriC^> golynx: real quick, "ls /sys/firmware/efi" does it give back a bunch of dirs, or says dir not found?
<golynx> EriC^ config_table  esrt		fw_vendor  runtime-map	varsefivars       fw_platform_size	runtime    systab
<EriC^> golynx: ok perfect
<EriC^> golynx: type 'grub-install'
<golynx> EriC^ Installing for x86_64-efi platform.Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^> golynx: update-grub
<golynx> Sourcing file `/etc/default/grub'Generating grub configuration file ...Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-36-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-36-genericFound linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-32-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-32-genericgrub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your
<golynx> device.map.Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configurationdone
<EriC^> great
<EriC^> golynx: type "exit"
<EriC^> then you can reboot and see if it boots up
<golynx> EriC^ ok thanks :)
<EriC^> no problem :)
<Gotango> @EriC^ everything is working again . Thank you so much! :D
<EriC^> Gotango: great! no problem :D
<_raven__> GeForce GT 620 100% utilized all the time after upgrade to 19.10 / 5.3.0-24-lowlatency. any idea?
<Kamuela> I'm trying to install a version specific version of google chrome, but I'm not sure how. I've tried `apt install google-chrome-stable=78.0.3904.108` after looking here https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/google_chrome/stable/main/base/google-chrome-stable but it can't find it
<leadgeek> Is it even possible to mount a windows smb2 share from ubuntu 16.04?
<leadgeek> the windows admins disabled the older protocols.
<Voziv> Has anyone else run into the issue where the output audio device isn't remembered on next boot? It worked fine for me on 19.04, however 19.10 it keeps resetting back to my monitor speakers rather than my USB interface (Focusrite Scarlett 2i2)
<rory> Voziv: if you never use your monitor speakers, you could install pavucontrol, run it, go to Configuration tab, and disable the monitor speakers completely.
<rory> Not really an answer, but might be a solution.
<Voziv> Thanks, I don't think I want to disable them completely yet
<ncuxo> Hello everybody
<ncuxo> how can I get an icon in the application menu after compiling an app?
<ncuxo> I've done that in the past with moving the $app.desktop file
<ncuxo> but the app that I've compiled doesn't have such a file
<ncuxo> so I'm lost
<ncuxo> should I make a bash script with soft link?
<lordcirth_> ncuxo, you write a simple .desktop file
<rory> You will need to make your own .desktop file https://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<jforman> hi all. i'm trying to figure out why a binary i installed via snap (helm) would randomly disappear. am i missing something here in how snaps are used?
<lordcirth_> jforman, 'disappear' as in the file actually stopped existing, or it stopped being in $PATH?
<jforman> lordcirth_: seems the latter, the more i dig into this. i use ZSH as my shell. i'm remote right now, and so sshing into the machine and running helm finds file not found. i presume when i get back to the actual console, it will work. i found some solutions which suggest 'source /etc/profile' fixes it. which it does. but i'm still baffled
<lordcirth_> jforman, could be that zsh sets it's path differently than bash does, and doesn't pick it up
<hggdh> jforman: snaps should be in /snap/bin (which soft-links to /usr/bin/snap)
<hggdh> jforman: so, for example, clion is /snap/bin/clion -> /usr/bin/snap
<hggdh> jforman: what that means: your PATH should have /snap/bin
<vezult> So, I'm trying to automate an ubuntu install.
<vezult> using 16.04
<vezult> the problem is...
<vezult> nothing I enter at the boot prompt seems to do anything other than send me back to the default cd install screen
<vezult> I've read through https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs02.html
<vezult> I'm familiar with preseeding, and I regularly do it with the standard debian installer
<vezult> I'm just not sure how to make the install CD let me specify a boot command
<vezult> any pointers?
<jforman> hggdh: hmmm i will take a look at that. i wonder if zsh is setting things differently local vs remotely ssh'd in. thanks
<jforman> hggdh: huh yeah, https://pastebin.com/mEras9en. before/after sourcing /etc/profile (which i found as a solution), at least while remotely sshed in
<hggdh> jforman: perfect, one less source of discomfort :-)
<nt0_> how can i track down which scripts bash is running when it starts up?  i'm getting an error when it starts up and i can't find a culprit in ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<nt0_> this is the error:
<nt0_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<nt0_>   File "<stdin>", line 3, in <module>
<nt0_> ImportError: No module named conda
<vezult> nt0_: look for a python script
<vezult> that's a python traceback
<nt0_> i thought it looked familiar.
<vezult> nt0_: you could look through any of: ls /etc/bash*
<nt0_> found it in ~/.miniconda/etc
<nt0_> *i think*
<nt0_> nope
<EriC^> nt0_: startup apps application?
<nt0_> EriC^: naw, i installed conda bash completion from https://docs.conda.io/projects/conda/en/latest/user-guide/configuration/enable-tab-completion.html
<nt0_> didn't read the part where it says DEPRECATED, unfortunately
<nt0_> and even after uninstalling the package from the base environment i get that stupid trace.  a lot of files in the ~/.miniconda3 directory were altered at the time of that install, so i'm sifting through the scripts to see if i can find the problem
<imi> hi
<imi> in earlier versions of ubuntu there used to be a gksudo command. is there any contemporary alternative for this gksudo command?
<EriC^> imi: in 18.04 there's gedit admin:///path/to/file
<imi> that's good :)
<EriC^> you can always use "sudo -H gedit"
<EriC^> or for other apps
<EriC^> the -H sets the HOME variable so your user dir isnt affected by root files and stuff
<lordcirth_> Every time I do a full-upgrade that touches the kernel, Virtualbox completely breaks until I reboot. Is there any way to solve this other than not doing kernel updates until I'm about to reboot?
<sarnold> that's weird
<rory> There's a virtualbox kernel module lordcirth_ - try this
<rory> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms && sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox && sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<rory> (assuming virtualbox was installed via apt)
<lordcirth_> rory, thanks. I tried sudo sbin/vboxconfig as it says, and also modprobe, but I will try this
<lordcirth_> Oh interesting, virtualbox-dkms isn't installed
<rory> skip that one maybe
<rory> I think it matters how you installed virtualbox. If you're using virtualbox-dkms it should automatically sort itsself out every time the kernel is upgraded via apt
<vezult> OK, so this is stupid. You *have* to use f6, and then send backspaces until the default is deleted.
<vezult> even though escaping takes you to a boot prompt, it just won't work.
<lordcirth_> Oh, it looks like I might have had leftover bits from a .deb install of 6.0
<lordcirth_> That would explain a few things
<kur1j> Can someone tell me why a package isn't installing a file that it supposedly includes?
<kur1j> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/openvpn/filelist
<kur1j> when I install openvpn it shows "/etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf" it included in the package
<kur1j> but when I install it...its not there
<rypervenche> kur1j: Is this a new install of the package? Or did you just notice the missing file?
<kur1j> rypervenche: so I screwed up the configuration file that was there previously...and needed to get it again..so I uninstalled the package and reinstalled it
<kur1j> but it wasn't there
<kur1j> the second time around
<rypervenche> sudo apt install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confask,confnew,confmiss" openvpn
<haakjes> My ubuntu 14.04 ESM just started giving the following error: W: Failed to fetch https://esm.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  gnutls_handshake() failed: Handshake failed. Did the esm.ubuntu.com servers just disable TLS ciphers that were required for 14.04 ESM updates or did I just mess something up?
<kur1j> rypervenche:damn thats a hellva trick...
<kur1j> that did it...what/when/where/why is it doing that?
<rypervenche> kur1j: By default, a reinstall or uninstall then reinstall won't overwrite conf files that you have modified or removed. You have to explicitly tell it to if you want that.
<kur1j> ahhh interesting
<kur1j> makes sense though
<kur1j> rypervenche: did you google that or just know? I've never seen that before
<agile_prg> hi all, I put a 3.7 tb hardrive in my linux desktop, what is the easiest way to format it etc...?
<rypervenche> kur1j: I knew what I was looking for, but forgot the exact syntax. Just Googled "apt reinstall file"
<kur1j> agile_prg: mkfs.xfs /dev/<device>
<OerHeks> haakjes, maybe that mirror is in sync? try again in a few minutes?
<kur1j> rypervenche: ahh I was headed down the --fix-missing flag
<kur1j> but that didn't work either
<genii> kur1j: Sooner or later you just come across that situation on a debian-based linux. Like uninstalling something and reinstalling it because of o messed up config and it keeps behaving the same
<kur1j> yours did though
<OerHeks> agile_prg, open disks utility, and have fun formatting ext4 ?
<agile_prg> how do I open the disks utility please?
<sarnold> haakjes: our internal monitoring apepars to be giving the same problem, probably nothing you changed
<OerHeks> it is in your menu? or type disks in search
<agile_prg> ok I see it thanks OerHeks!
<OerHeks> sarnold, thank you for confirmation :-)
<agile_prg> it sees it and says 4.0 TB Unknown
<haakjes> thank you indeed, according to https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=esm.ubuntu.com, they just disabled tls 1.1 on both IP's
<agile_prg> it won't let me edit the partition or create a partition
<OerHeks> agile_prg, hit the unmount button, then you can
<agile_prg> I don't see an unmount button
<EriC^> agile_prg: it might be in your file manager
<agile_prg> no, I do not see it there either, let me try it from the command line
<EriC^> agile_prg: what does "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" give you?
<agile_prg> it says I can format it ext4
<agile_prg> should I just do that?
<EriC^> yes
<OerHeks> :-)
<EriC^> do you need to access it for windows too?
<agile_prg> no
<EriC^> then you can use ext4
<EriC^> ntfs is probably better though in case you ever need to mount it on windows for some reason
<agile_prg> ok, I am formatting it thanks :>
<agile_prg> I guess I will have to modify something to make it mount on bootup right?
<agile_prg> ok I mounted it :>
<OerHeks> add it to fstab?
<EriC^> agile_prg: you can add it to /etc/fstab with the options "nofail,x-systemd.device-timeout=3" in case it's not present or fails
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  ---- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<agile_prg> ok
<voldial> I have a 32bit arm9 eabi toolchain, and a 64bit install, can someone point me to the best way to execute 32bit code on a 64bit system (not qemu, natively)?
<agile_prg> here is what I put in my fstab: /dev/sda /media/nyb/4tbhd ext4 errors=remount-ro 0       1
<agile_prg> does that look good?
<EriC^> agile_prg: it's better to create a partition table and use a partition instead of formatting the whole disk, can you paste "sudo parted -ls" to see how the disk is partitioned currently?
<agile_prg> Model: ATA ST4000VN008-2DR1 (scsi)
<agile_prg> Disk /dev/sda: 4001GB
<agile_prg> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<agile_prg> Partition Table: loop
<agile_prg> Disk Flags:
<agile_prg> Number  Start  End     Size    File system  Flags
<EriC^> !paste | agile_prg
<ubottu> agile_prg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^> agile_prg: is that all the output for it?
<agile_prg> well I don't want to show you my other volumes
<EriC^> agile_prg: i meant for sda
<agile_prg> ya
<EriC^> agile_prg: ok, unmount it, make a gpt partition table using gdisk/gparted create a single 4tb partition then format it
<agile_prg> what is wrong with the way I did it?
<Israphel> Can I mount an ntfs partition that's in unsafe state? I can't login to windows to disable the fast boot
<EriC^> agile_prg: well there's no partition table, and sometimes a stupid software will think nothing's on the disk and "initialize it" and you'll lose your stuff, it's bad practice not to use a partition table + partitions
<EriC^> Israphel: if you just need to read it, you can mount it read-only, otherwise ntfsfix program might help you might it read-write
<Israphel> ntfsfix also tells me that windows is hibernated, because win10 by default always do that
<Israphel> but I need ubuntu to repair windows, I'm in a loop
<EriC^> Israphel: repair windows how?
<Israphel> change the password that my father has forgotten
<agile_prg> ok
<sarnold> haakjes: could you give it another try please?
<deadrom> heya
<deadrom> 18.04 LTS updates: says wants new grub. where to install. I tick sda since that's where it is now. next it asks: "[ ] continue without installing grub?"  <- me: "?"
<EriC^> deadrom: you need to use the space to select sda
<EriC^> *spacebar
<EriC^> if you just hit enter itll proceed unselected, tricky
<haakjes> sarnold: works again!
<deadrom> EriC^: nuh uh. same.
<haakjes> sarnold: tnx for fixing! i can now disable the worst monkey-patch ever on my end
<sarnold> haakjes: thanks! :D
<EriC^> deadrom: you could manually reinstall grub once the update's done
<sarnold> haakjes: oh my. happy to hear that :)
<EriC^> deadrom: sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<deadrom> mmh
<Habbie> it was the worst monkeypatch
<Habbie> i was crying
<aeixea> Hi, someone is using st term from suckless tools?
<haakjes> outgoing connections go through squid, so made that forward connections to esm.ubuntu.com to localhost:1234. Ran socat tcp4-listen:1234,fork,reuseaddr ssl:esm.ubuntu.com:443,verify=0 on the same system and sed -i'' -e 's@https://esm.ubuntu.com@http://esm.ubuntu.com@' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-esm-infra-trusty.list on all 14.04 systems
<Habbie> haakjes, you can't scare sarnold with that because i already told him... :D
<haakjes> cannot be unseen
<Habbie> yes
<dreamon> Bashing-om, good evening. do you remember my hdmi audio issue?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Hello - yeah Ido :)
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Found somethin that could be a solution. https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-sound-ueber-hdmi-displayport/3/ position "/usr/bin/hdmi-audio-workaround"
<sarnold> haakjes: hehe, yeah, that's definitely hacky, but .. if it works :)
<Bashing-om> dreamon: reading.
<sarnold> haakjes: many thanks for the excellent report and debugging
<haakjes> sarnold: i see esm.ubuntu.com now supports the old tls ciphers again; i guess that was the fix?
<sarnold> haakjes: yes
<aeixea> Bye eveyone.
<sarnold> bye aeixea
<haakjes> sarnold: thank you for the quick turn-around
<dreamon> Bashing-om, and the last post.. I told that issue is solved. But the adresses are differnt to mine I think
<Bashing-om> dreamon: The PCI's will be different, See the adresses from the /var/log/gpu-manager.log file. But I will not vouch for the script - but is easily reversed if it does not work.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, hmm.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mjzY5Tgk3Z/ → how is the correct syntax for setpci ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dreamon> Bashing-om, 04:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<Bashing-om> dreamon: I would think " 4:0:0:0 " to be the Nvidia chipset.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: dreamon ^^ /var/log/Xorg.0.log should confirm.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, I dont know how to test it. is a systemd thing? how do I start? start the first script? oder by systemd?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1024022/linux/gtx-1060-no-audio-over-hdmi-only-hda-intel-detected-azalia/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Maybe as ' systemctl start hdmi-audio.service ' .
<dreamon> Bashing-om, good night. Im confused
<Bashing-om> dreamon: What can I do to UN-confuse ?
<qwebirc95665> hello, i just got an error in nautilus: Invalid reply received.  I tried to move a file from my desktop to an remote server via drag and drop. is this not supported by nautilus? the connected user is owner of the directory
<qwebirc95665> connection is via sftp
<dreamon> Bashing-om, I will be back next days.. today Im to tired. ;)
<Bashing-om> dreamon: :D
<dreamon> devtalk is to complicated for me. I have to learn more about it, and take a look in my arch laptop maybe that helps me out.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, see you. I wont give up.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Got that right )... Understanding is the key to the universe and everything.
<ZeZu> I updated an ubuntu server install from 14.x LTS to 16.04.6 LTS as recommended w. do_release_upgrade.  There were no errors but on reboot libstdc++ linked to by apt is missing
<ZeZu> it's a compare,  basic_string::char_traits::compare()
<de-facto> what is  [jbd2/sda2-8] on iotop? it constantly writes to my ssd :(
<ZeZu> journal updater
<de-facto> hmm killing snapd stopped it, what is going on?
<de-facto> ok i deleted snapd, i dont like software that causes constant writes wearing out my flash
<ZeZu> difficult to say without some clue as to what snapd was doing at the time
<ZeZu> did you check dmesg?
<de-facto> yeah
<de-facto> nothing in dmesg hints to snapd
<de-facto> but since it was high in iotop i killed it and the writes from   [jbd2/sda2-8] stopped aswell
<de-facto> i read some bug reports that also describe similar behaviour
<de-facto> well i dont use snaps, so i just deinstalled it
<de-facto> weird software going berserk with writing on my ssd :/
<ironpillow> Hi all, I enabled rsyslog server on my ubuntu machine and I have another machine sending logs. On the server I created this template `$template TmplAuth, "/var/log/client_logs/%HOSTNAME%/%PROGRAMNAME%.log"` Under client_logs, everything is logging correctly. So it's client_logs/myseconddevice/sshd.log. How do I make sure files under client_logs directory are rotated daily and have max 7 copies? Thanks!
<wedr> Hello, currently facing a weird issue when booting UEFI mode to Ubuntu. When the laptop is turning on, it emits static noise
<wedr> Static noise continues to play while booting the BIOS
<wedr> And then I landed in the GNU Grub 2.02 command line screen
<AppAraat> hi, is there an official Qemu/KVM PPA for Ubuntu?
<rfm> wedr, falling into the grub CLI makes me think the grub install is messed up somehow, though I don't know why that would cause static noise.  What I would do is reinstall grub from a live CD. This superuser post seems to have OK instructions in the first answer:https://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi
<sarnold> AppAraat: the ubuntu cloud archive packages up different versions of qemu etc http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/cloud-archive/stein_versions.html  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CloudArchive
<wedr> rfm Checking
<rfm> wedr, the static noise makes me think the BIOS isn't initializing the sound card right; maybe you should look for a BIOS update from the laptop manufacturer?
<wedr> HP laptop drivers aren't the best... :/
<AppAraat> thanks, I'll check it out.
#ubuntu 2019-12-12
<wedr> ughhhh, you need ethernet cable
<EriC^> wedr: which ubuntu are you using? i just helped a person with an hp laptop getting a grub> shell
<wedr> EriC^ Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<EriC^> wedr: ah
<EriC^> he had updated to 19.10
<wedr> I need to use this Ubuntu version because our office printer driver only supports up to 16.04 LTS
<wedr> all other versions would cause the printer to print endlessly
<EriC^> wedr: in any case, when you get grub> what happens if you type "normal" or "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" ?
<wedr> ah, right now I'm at the login screen
<EriC^> ah you manually booted via set root= etc?
<wedr> I'm getting stuck after I entered my credentials..  The grub issue was solved by pointing the correct (hd0) path for linux and root, and point the initrd to the correct img file
<wedr> yeah
<wedr> now, I'm just stuck on a blank screen after logging in
<EriC^> wedr: try using nomodeset perhaps
<wedr> nomodeset?
<wedr> Somehow I don't have Grub menu
<EriC^> wedr: ok, when you get the grub>
<wedr> ok
<EriC^> try typing "insmod normal"
<EriC^> then type "normal"
<wedr> ok, gimme a sec
<wedr> done
<EriC^> wedr: any menu?
<wedr> no menu
<wedr> just 3 lines of grub>
<EriC^> wedr: ok, try typing "echo $prefix" what does that give?
<wedr> (hd0,gpt1)/boot/grub
<EriC^> wedr: ok, looks good
<EriC^> wedr: i guess it's just missing the line for the config
<EriC^> wedr: type "configfile $prefix/grub.cfg"
<wedr> it just showed "grub>" and a completely black screen
<EriC^> hmm
<EriC^> wedr: what does "cat $prefix/grub.cfg" give?
<wedr> error: file "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" not found
<EriC^> wedr: aha, so that's the issue
<wedr> So I guess I don't have the cfg file
<wedr> alright, at least I have a lead somewhere
<wedr> going to see how to generate the grub.cfg from the live usb
<wedr> and then copy it over
<EriC^> wedr: you'll have to manually boot it again, this time, when you put the linux /boot/vmlinuz root= .... add   "nomodeset"
<wedr> oh ok
<EriC^> wedr: nah no need, worst case you can boot to a tty1 and run sudo update-grub from there to generate it
<EriC^> if you still cant login, then press ctrl+alt+f1 to get tty1
<wedr> ok
<EriC^> login and type 'sudo update-grub'
<wedr> done
<wedr> and then I restart?
<EriC^> wedr: yeah
<EriC^> press ctrl+alt+del
<wedr> doing it
<wedr> hmm, I'm still at the grub>
<EriC^> wedr: does the grub.cfg exist now?
<wedr> nope
<EriC^> odd
<wedr> yeah
<EriC^> what's ls /boot give?
<EriC^> "ls /boot"
<wedr> without specifying (hd0,gpt3), ls /boot gives error saying "file /boot not found"
<EriC^> wedr: oh, so gpt3 is the root fs
<wedr> yes
<EriC^> wedr: then $prefix is wrong
<wedr> ah
<EriC^> wedr: type "configfile (hd0,gpt3)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<wedr> purple screen
<EriC^> with menu?
<wedr> then it's booting ubuntu with a loading screen.
<wedr> no menu yet
<EriC^> i think it autobooted
<wedr> yeah, I think it autobooted
<EriC^> once it boots, go to tty1 again and run "sudo grub-install"
<EriC^> it should sort $prefix out
<wedr> error: install device isn't specified
<EriC^> wedr: ah, that suggests grub legacy is installed too
<wedr> ahhhhhhhh
<wedr> I think I know why
<wedr> I booted the live usb in legacy mode
<wedr> so installation of 16.04 was in legacy mode
<EriC^> wedr: but you're in the actual install now no?
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> i see
<wedr> ahhhhhhhhhhhh, well...
<wedr> reinstall?
<EriC^> wedr: no
<wedr> oh ok
<EriC^> also something else is off i think
<EriC^> wedr: do you have internet connection on it currently? ping -c1 8.8.8.8 works?
<wedr> no
<wedr> I get insufficient privileges
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> wedr: what does 'grep efi /etc/fstab' give you?
<EriC^> just a brief summary
<wedr> nothing
<EriC^> well, if it's a fresh install might as well reinstall in uefi mode
<EriC^> it would probably take longer to convert it
<EriC^> than to fresh reinstall
<wedr> yeah
<wedr> ok then, thanks for everything
<EriC^> no problem
<wedr> ahhhhh, I know why I booted in Legacy Mode with the live usb
<wedr> live usb 's UEFI mode failed to boot
<wedr> Can I say the live usb is not working as expected? EriC^
<wedr> Nice, fixed the Live USB. Apparently, the Ubuntu data on the Live USB was flawed, so I recreated the Live USB. Can now boot into UEFI mode in the USB, so I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu from there.
<OerHeks> :-)
<neildugan> Hello... I am trying to install the 18.04 server version on my computer... I want to use two drives in a md raid1 configuration.. but the server iso doesn't seem to give that option when doing a manual partitioning... it used to do this in previous version.
<guiverc> neildugan, there is more than one server install media, the 'live' installer didn't have all options available with the di for example (though I'm no expert).  You didn't say which media/ISO you tried, but #ubuntu-server maybe a better place to ask (though if patient you may get more here too)
<neildugan> guiverc, I didn't realise that I will have another look at the download page... thanks
<guiverc> neildugan, the live installer has been improving; so maybe different with 18.04.3 over prior, but by di I meant debian-installer (non-live)
<wedr> Anyway to bring back the keyboards shortcut dialog that you get when you boot into Ubuntu for the first time?  (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS)
<neildugan> guiverc, the page http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ only list two iso 'desktop' and 'live server'
<guiverc> that page lists 18.04.3 (you said 18.04 not 18.04.3); di might not have been spun for .3 (as I stated; they've been working on improving live) but I'm no expert on server sorry.
<CarlFK> guiverc:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.3/release/
<neildugan> guiverc, do you know what type (desktop/server) the 'minimal' iso installs?
<guiverc> neildugan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<guiverc> wedr, sorry I don't know, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts maybe helpful
<neildugan> guiverc, I will try the minimal version, to see if it does what I need.
<guiverc> neildugan, as I said earlier; #ubuntu-server may have better answers  (more server users)
<wedr> guiverc found it, just hold down the Super key
<guiverc> :)    (I'd not have known that, I love my old ibm model m keyboards!  so no super key)
<odublue> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04, I tried going from Cuda version 7 to 10, however it's saying that I have a similar file in a separate package from a previous version, I tried a rm cuda*, and tried deleting the file that it says there is a duplicate of, but no dice
<odublue> I followed advice in https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1048193/cuda-setup-and-installation/cuda-problem-after-auto...But it hasn't solved my problem, I'd appreciate any advice
<mloki> hi there, I've having an annoying problem with ubuntu studio 18.04. Everytime I plug a usb stick it will just mount it as read-only, permission for root only, and speed will suck. I've installed and removed stuff along the way but from all the fixes I have found, none has work
<Bashing-om> mloki: What is the file system on the targetdevice, and what are the access rights ( ls -al /mount_point/<directory> ) on these file systems ?
<mloki> Bashing-om: filesystem is vfat (as these are average jow usb sticks), mount point is automagic (/media/sdc1 or such)
<Bashing-om> mloki: vfat is a Windows file system - I have no experience there :(
<nolsen>  I'm trying to bridge a ethernet usb adapter to my normal ethernet connection, to act as a "5th" ethernet port, but I cannot get bridging to work with netplan, and I can't find any *recent* guides online that involves this specific need, using netplan.
<nolsen> Tried whatever guides I **could** find, but all of them resulted in having NO internet.
<nolsen> on both host, and the "5th" ethernet port.
<nolsen> I just want to pass everything from the usb ethernet port, to the main ethernet port (internet connection), while keeping my host connection working.
<frustro> hi all. I have 565 files that for some reason have ' at beginning of file name and ' at enf of file name.  I'd like to remove the ' from the first and last charachter in the filename string.  I have no clue how to do that. help please?
<frustro> ive tried to use rename, but with the regex it uses the ' to begin the regex string.  i cant wrap my head around how to structure it.
<odublue> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04, I tried going from Cuda version 7 to 10, however it's saying that I have a similar file in a separate package from a previous version, I tried a rm cuda*, and tried deleting the file that it says there is a duplicate of, but no diceI followed advice in
<odublue> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1048193/cuda-setup-and-installation/cuda-problem-after-auto... it hasn't solved my problem, I'd appreciate any advice
<nolsen> Unless it's no longer possible to do ethernet bridging anymore with netplan
<Sakura`Kinomoto> i dont like netplan
<nolsen> Great, I tried to restore it and now I still have no internet for some reason.
<nolsen> Netplan isn't applying.
<neildugan> is there any operational difference between SSD/HDD ... I am having trouble with my motherboard ... it doesn't find a bootable drive on reset ... but if I use the F10 to get to the boot menu, I can select any drive and have it boot fine.
<nolsen> wow, it was not working because of ONE typo.
<odublue> Ahhhh, this is madenningtrying to remove a package, using sudo apt-get purge after running it, I grep to see if I have, and it is STILL THERE
<odublue> I'm trying to install the newest version of CUDA, but it is saying there is a file overlap with a previous version, going through solutions others have posted on forums, but purge itself isn't working
<ducasse> odublue: what are you grepping to see it's still there?
<odublue> In example...
<odublue> sudo apt-get purge libcublas7.5amd64
<odublue> dpkg -l | grep libcub
<odublue> and that package still is there
<odublue> I've also tried purging it with libcublas*
<odublue> I've tried purging other files also, and it won't get rid of them either
<odublue> https://pastebin.com/7m1r7D4c
<nolsen> Ok so I have my host internet working again, but nothing is being forwarded from the USB ethernet port to the main ethernet port, into the internet.
<ducasse> nolsen: have you turned on ip forwarding?
<nolsen> net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<nolsen> yes
<nolsen> I tried 'ping -I br1 google.com', and it doesn't work
<nolsen> but using br0 works
<nolsen> netplan is only letting me have one interface per bridge for some reason
<nolsen> Not sure why nobody wrote any help on bridging and netplan, after it being out and default for a few years now.
<nolsen> Ok I found the solution by doing brctl addif b01 myethernetinterface
<nolsen> But how do I add that in netplan? It only allows me to do add once.
<nolsen> one*
<nolsen> oh, weird, now it allows me to add more.
<acidjazz> hello
<acidjazz> can anyone tell me why for user ubuntu, `nvm ls` works just fine but i cant su ubuntu -l -c "nvm ls"
<acidjazz> i have all of my path and other stuff properly set in .bashrc and .profile
<rfm> acidjazz, try "su - ubuntu ..." which makes the environment more like logging on as the user.  for "why" you'd have to read the source for su, all the options and env inheritance are horribly complicated and I at least don't understand them
<acidjazz> tried that, nope.
<acidjazz> its so weird, works great just being logged in as ubuntu
<acidjazz> even if i do a su ubuntu -c "source ~/.bashrc; nvm ls" nothin
<rfm> acidjazz, who knows what ~ will be expanded as there... perhaps sourcing /home/ubuntu/.bashrc would work, tho why not just give the full path to nvm and avoid worrying about $PATH anyway
<acidjazz> so nvm doesnt really work that way
<acidjazz> or i would have
<rfm> acidjazz, also I'd expect PATH to be set in .profile, not .bashrc....
<acidjazz> thats how i have to do all my other binaries set in .bashrc $PATH
<acidjazz> i also tried echoing .bashrc to .profile as well
<acidjazz> no luck
<acidjazz> its very strange
<acidjazz> strictly on ubuntu v1.04 lts ami's
<acidjazz> aws linux 2 ami's work perfect w/ all of this
<acidjazz> v18.04*
<vacho> cp -R ../../creation/app/code/ code/
<vacho> why is this command not copying over the code folder ?
<towser> i'm trying to get a program to run under wine but it just comes up with the loading cursor then does nothing
<rfm> vacho, no clue, but I never use trailing slashes with cp.  maybe -v would help it explain what it thinks it is doing?
<ducasse> towser: try #winehq
<toffe> Hi
<toffe> Can I install ubuntu from ubuntu?
<toffe> on a ssd (preinstall for a new employee)
<aeplus> i used manufacturer installation recently
<toffe> I mean like the ISO if I can open the installer from there and select the usb disk
<aeplus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<toffe> it says during boot which means I have to reboot my pc
<knut1er> Hello
<toffe> or am I wrong? :)
<Helenah> Hi, in the past I installed pavucontrol via the Ubuntu repo, I've since switched to ncpamixer and when I do apt-get --purge remove pavucontrol the system says that pavucontrol isn't installed when it actually is and was installed via the repo.
<toffe> Like Windows we can download a windows file and open in any windows pc, then select "Install to external disk"
<knut1er> Can I use nested groups for Samba use? (one "local group" on ubuntu server, and ActiveDirectory group inside)
<Helenah> Any advice?
<Helenah> As now I've got pavucontrol stuck on my system....
<beaver> /12
<rory> Helenah: could you reinstall it via apt, then uninstall it again?
<Helenah> rory: Not possible
<Helenah> I'm trying to remove software I don't use anymore to save HDD space
<Nozzzle> hello, is this the correct command to uninstall software that I installed via docker; 'docker app uninstall INSTALLATION_NAME [--target-context TARGET_CONTEXT] [OPTIONS]' ?
<rory> Helenah: What is the output of "which pavucontrol" command?
<rory> Helenah: Why is it not possible?
<rory> Helenah: gotcha
<Helenah> "pavucontrol not found"
<Helenah> Wait...
<Helenah> I think I ran that on the wrong shell
<Helenah> Damn no wonder things didn't work... I was executing that command within a chroot by mistake.
<Helenah> rory: I'm removing pavucontrol now!
<rory> for what its worth you can just use "locate pavucontrol" and delete any likely-looking files
<rory> since it sounds like you know what you're doing somewhat
<rory> but the big one is probably just the main binary (which pavucontrol)
<Nozzzle> found it
<laerlingSAP> Helenah, use dpkg to remove the package.
<laerlingSAP> Oh, you resolved it already. Then nevermind
<drogas> great coming here from ##c++general
<drogas> how can I update my gcc/g++ version to the latest v9
<OerHeks> one could use a ppa for that, carefull, use at your own risk .. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<OerHeks> for 18.04 lts that is..
<drogas> yes I am on 18.04. is it out of date?
<Helenah> I've created a deb package and the package depends on libx11-6, I've figured out how to make that library a dependancy however when I install the deb package, dpkg just reports that the package depends on the library but wont be installed.
<Helenah> Do I need to treat it as a recommended package?
<OerHeks> disco 19.04 and Eoan gives gcc-9 standard https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-9
<EriC^> Helenah: i think thats the typical behavior, not an expert here, but usually if a deb has a dependency, after runngi dpkg -i, then sudo dpkg --configure -a should sort the dependencies needed
<EriC^> Helenah: unless you're installing using apt install path/to/deb, i think that resolves straight away
<EriC^> (not sure)
<isomari> which package does users-admin belong to
<Helenah> EriC^: I'm going to change the behaviour of the package.
<OerHeks> apt-file search <filename>
<OerHeks> if apt-file is not installed, run sudo apt-file update after install
<EriC^> !find users-admin
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17101 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=users-admin&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<beaver> rolf
<OerHeks> if one cannot browse launchpad .. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/users-admin.1.html
<EriC^> isomari: ^ it seems it belongs to gnome-system-tools
<Helenah> I still can't get the deb package to install like I want it to...
<drogas> I am compiling something will it be bad if I update while it is compiling/building?
<EriC^> Helenah: a work around on the top of my head would be to include it in some post-install script for your package?
<EriC^> a dirty hack i guess
<Helenah> Yeah dirty hack
<Helenah> EriC^: That is at the bottom of my 'things to try" list
<EriC^> yeah, just throwing it out there
<EriC^> in the end you might need it :D
<isomari> EriC^: thanks
<EriC^> np
<Rockwood> hi
<Rockwood> i am facing a strage issue
<Rockwood> strange
<Rockwood> i am unable to access my desktop after enter correct password on Ubuntu 19.10 server edition
<drogas> why isn't gcc-v9 default
<Rockwood> what do you mean by gcc-v9?
<Rockwood> idk much abt Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Rockwood> actually i am using VM drogas
<drogas> the GNU C compiler
<Rockwood> in VM i am using Ubuntu Distro
<drogas> it's v7 by default on ubuntu
<Rockwood> unable by that too then
<Rockwood> drogas, q
<Rockwood> how can i bypass GUI mode
<Rockwood> ?
<Rockwood> lol
<Rockwood> terminal access is enough
<ryuo> Rockwood: ctrl-alt-f1 through f6
<ryuo> take your pick.
<ryuo> just find a free virtual console
<Rockwood> from where?
<BluesKaj> from the login page will work
<ryuo> Rockwood: ... uh, it works from local access.
<ryuo> or a regular KVM.
<ryuo> only real option if ssh or serial access is unavailable.
<Baikonur> hey, is there some tutorial into updating kernel and having it work with secure boot?
<Baikonur> I need a kernel 5.3.1 or newer to 18.04 to get wifi working
<Rockwood> terminal access is working fine
<ryuo> Baikonur: it would be easier just to disable secure boot.
<ryuo> Baikonur: though you may be able to get away with installing a HWE signed kernel.
<Baikonur> I had assumed that it wouldn't be an option (because of company policies) but turns out that I was inventing my own policies
<ryuo> Baikonur: linux-signed-generic-hwe-18.04-edge, etc.
<ryuo> it happens to be 5.3 series
<Baikonur> I'll try that first, if that doesn't work, I'll just disable secure boot
<Baikonur> thanks
<Rockwood> how can i recover the desktop environment?
<Rockwood> ryuo, desktop recover is possible?
<Rockwood> ryuo, Acceleration: VT-x/AMD-V, Nested Paging, KVM Paravirtualization
<Rockwood> any active?
<ryuo> Rockwood: you should check your logs to find out why it's not going forward.
<ryuo> assuming it worked in the first place
<V7> drogas: wat?!
<ryuo> Rockwood: checking your .xsession-errors in home directory would be a place to start.
<ryuo> Rockwood: failure to login through X (successful authentication but getting kicked back to the login screen) usually means your session had a critical issue.
<drogas> V7??
<ice9> I deleted secret/pub keys from gnupg however I can still encrypt using it! it tells me to import it, howcome?
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: I think you need to provide more details. What do you mean it still encrypts?
<drogas> how do I change the default gcc
<drogas> I just installed gcc-9
<drogas> and want it to be default
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: Without knowing how you installed it, there's no way for anyone here to help you remove it. Remember details are important, and will likely be the key to undoing what you have previously done
<ice9> pragmaticenigma, after I delete both keys then I run "echo "secret message" | gpg --encrypt --armor --recipient <email>" it show: https://bin.privacytools.io/?649529eec8a5315b#dGth39nBR7sOh/lCT3nZVTbsf+18tdWPOkCq0iKkDbs=
<drogas> I am not trying to remove anything pragmaticenigma, installed as suggested here earlier using PPA ubuntu-tools
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: gpg could be using an external, web hosted, key server to find the key if it is unable to locate one locally. You'd have to read up on the documentation to verify that.
<ice9> pragmaticenigma, i haven't published that key to any key server
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: When you installed via the PPA, it removed the older version and replaced it with the newer version. This is the danger in using PPAs. The only way to go back is to remove the installed packate, remove the PPA, and then install using the default PPAs
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: When you "encrypt" with GPG, you encrypt using the receipients keys, not yours
<drogas> it did not remove gcc pragmaticenigma the gcc is still there
<drogas> it just installed gcc-9 as an additional version.
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: Again, details are important... "update-alternatives --query gcc"
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: https://stackoverflow.com/a/7834049
<drogas> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/gcc gcc /usr/bin/gcc-9 90 --slave /usr/bin/g++ g++ /usr/bin/g++-9 --slave /usr/bin/gcov gcov /usr/bin/gcov-9
<drogas> I guess setting that should solve it
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: correct
<drogas> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for gcc
<drogas> weird
<drogas> maybe..
<drogas> but if I do which gcc/gcc-9 it will give me /usr/bin/gcc or /usr/bin/gcc-9
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: Are you certain gcc-9 was installed along side the original gcc? ... check if /usr/bin/gcc is a symbolic link to gcc-9 "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc"
<drogas> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 May 20  2019 /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-7
<drogas> which is the default I am guessing
<pragmaticenigma> drogas: should be
<ice9> pragmaticenigma, i'm encrypting for myself
<ice9> thats why i'm using my own key as receipient
<ice9> pragmaticenigma, basically i have that key on a yubikey so i want to encrypt by using that key not the one in the local keyring
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: Do you have a file here "~/.gnupg/gpg.conf" and does it contain any entries for default-key ?
<ice9> pragmaticenigma, default-cache-ttl 300; max-cache-ttl 999999;  but i tried to set both of them to '1' and got the same result
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: This should list any keys that GPG knows about, where you have both public/private keys: gpg --list-secret-keys --keyid-format LONG
<ice9> pragmaticenigma, after i delete them, the command you mentioned list nothing related to the deleted key; but once I run the encrypt command, it re-import the key and performs the encryption
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: I think that means you found your answer. GPG is still knows something about your keys and is able to re-obtain them. I'm not that familiar with those mechanics. You may need to seek out a forum more dedicated to GPG for help.
<ice9> thans
<ice9> thanks*
<fxrs> ice9: did you see if --verbose shows any more info? when i try it on a random email it says "gpg: error retrieving 'test@example.com' via WKD: No data".
<fxrs> (this is not ubuntu though, gpg 2.2.18)
<ice9> fxrs, yes i get the same output for strange receipients but of my email, it still imports it without verbose info
<pragmaticenigma> fxrs: heads up... new version released 5 days ago GnuPG 2.2.19 released (2019-12-07)
<fxrs> pragmaticenigma: thanks for the info. not using it much though and will wait until updates roll in.
<drogas> pragmaticenigma which gcc now outputs v9 so all is well
<NTQ> Hi. I am able to connect my android phone using IPSec Xauth PSK to my router. But I don't get it to work using the network-manager on Ubuntu Gnome I already tried nm-l2tp and nm-vpnc but there are no logs anywhere.
<NTQ> I know the exact configurations but I am unable to set them. It's aes256-sha256-modp1024 in phase1 and aes256-shae256 in phase2. no PFS, a PSK and Xauth
<NTQ> Oh, and its IKEv1, and it seems I can not choose that when using the strongswan vpn
<kantlivelong> freakin crap. seems like systemd is timing out on luks passphrase prompt. not enough time to type the damn thing
<dostoyevsky> https://pastebin.com/NGDqdeMi <- did I secure my portmapper port correctly?  (This is the ufw status output)
<lotuspsychje> a question more for #netfilter perhaps dostoyevsky ?
<kristian_> is ubuntu software having problem? I can't find any packages I'm looking for
<kristian_> PyCharm, vscode for example
<pragmaticenigma> vscode is not available in the software center, you have to download it directly from https://code.visualstudio.com
<pragmaticenigma> pycharm is a paid application, also only available directly from the developer
<kristian_> pycharm has a CE version which is free
<kristian_> I'm almost 100% sure both were available when I installed them a while ago
<kristian_> can't find spotify from the search either
<kristian_> although it's there as a suggestion
<rory> Spotify is available to install via snap, they also have an apt repo on their website
<kristian_> yeah my problem is "ubuntu software"'s search functionality doesn't seem to work for any machine in our office currently
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_: Did you make any changes to your system in regards to the package manager/software center? I'm finding those applications in Ubuntu 18.04, but I do know it's possible to "turn them off" by removing a lens/package the provides those in the search results
<rory> kristian_: if you search for something that definitely exists, like firefox, do you get results?
<kristian_> rory, nope
<kristian_> pragmaticenigma, no
<kristian_> we figured out because we set up a fresh ubuntu machine for a coworker
<kristian_> we did try different mirrors in the software & updates settings
<hggdh> kristian_: actually, pycharm is available via snap (which is what I am using)
<hggdh> kristian_: apart from the snaps, the only option is by downloading the installer provided by JetBrains
<kristian_> yeah we managed to install it
<kristian_> but it's still weird I don't even find firefox in the ubuntu software app
<lotuspsychje> kristian_: do you have all your repos enabled properly?
<kristian_> lotuspsychje, I have no clue. but never had this problem before and I was able to install stuff when I set up my machine
<kristian_> coworkers machine is a fresh install and he can't find anything
<kristian_> to
<kristian_> *too
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<kristian_> pragmaticenigma, 18.04.3
<lotuspsychje> kristian_: did you update your system after installing clean?
<kristian_> yes
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_: Who did the installation of your system? You or your company's IT department?
<kristian_> coworker
<kristian_> himself
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_: And this installation used the media from the Ubuntu download site, AS IS... no modifications, preseed, preconfiguration done to the installation image?
<kristian_> yes
<pragmaticenigma> you are 100% certain of this?
<kristian_> well I made the installable usb stick myself but it was about two months ago
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_: What happens if you run "sudo apt install gnome-software-plugin-snap"
<mindofmateo> Hello.  I am using Ubuntu 18.04, and i3, and I can't tell if the issue I'm having is with i3 or Ubuntu.  When I move time zones, the clock in i3 status does not change to reflect the change in time zone.  In Ubuntu settings, I have turned on location services and update time zone automatically.  gnome-clocks shows the correct time and time zone,
<mindofmateo> however if I run `date "+%Z"` the system still shows I am in my original time zone.  Clearly the TZ information is available, because a web search tells me the correct information, as well as gnome-clocks, so how can I enable this to happen automatically with the system?
<thermoman> hi. I found an issue with repository servers (version of pulseaudio in xenial-updates is different to version listed on https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/pulseaudio). who do I contact about this?
<pragmaticenigma> thermoman: what are the version differences?
<pragmaticenigma> mindofmateo: That sounds like an i3 issue. If Gnome can handle the timezone change automatically, it would appear that the services are running properly. That leave i3, which may look at its own settings or doesn't query the timezone setting after intializing the session
<thermoman> pragmaticenigma: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/pulseaudio says: 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.11 but http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.xz lists 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10
<pragmaticenigma> thermoman: It's possible that an update is pending but has not reached all mirrors yet
<mindofmateo> pragmaticenigma  That's what I was thinking, but didn't know how to narrow it down to verify.  But the thing is, isn't i3 just the environment?  I'm not sure _how_ it would be interfering with TZ settings.
<thermoman> pragmaticenigma: that version was released 5th of november!
<pragmaticenigma> mindofmateo: I didn't say interferring.. What I said was, when i3 loads, it checks those settings. But it may not have a mechanism to requery the setting at a regular interval. Therefor it doesn't automatically update
<mindofmateo> OK.  Yes that makes sense.
<Hund> mindofmateo: Did you solve your issue regarding the clock?
<pragmaticenigma> Hund: No, the issue is i3 doesn't appear to have the ability to detect that the system's timezone has changed and therefor the clock continues to display the time of the zone it was previously in
<Hund> Are you using i3bar?
<mouses> pragmaticenigma: control+meta+r to reload i3?
<mindofmateo> @mouses pragmaticenigma @Hund No, I haven't resolved the issue.  I have used timedatectl to enable NTP, but I think the deeper issue is that the system is not updating the time zone itself.  Gnome-clocks detects the time/zone properly, but even with NTP enabled, printing the systems TZ still shows my recent time zone, not the current time zone.
<mindofmateo> Yes, I tried restarting i3 with Ctrl+Meta+r
<Hund> Ohh, so the issue is with the system and not i3.
<mindofmateo> That is what I think.
<mindofmateo> Meaning yes, as far as I can tell it is something to do with the system, not just i3 showing a time incorrectly.
<mindofmateo> I found information on Stack Overflow saying that installing gnome-clocks would fix the issue, maybe it did for some people, but it did not for me.
<kristian_> pragmaticenigma, "..already newest version.."
<Hund> mindofmateo: Do you have the right timezone set?
<mindofmateo> No, I mean, I could set it manually, but that defeats the purpose of setting it to update automatically as I move between time zones.
<Hund> You can run the command "# timedatectl set-timezone <timezone>" to change it.
<someone235> Hi, I want that fn+left arrow will function the same way as clicking the home button. Is it possible?
<mindofmateo> @someone235  you can install `xbindkeys` and use `xbindkeys -k` to show keys pressed.  If you do that, compare LeftArrow to fn+LeftArrow to see if it is different.  Sometimes the fn key (I'm guessing you are using a laptop) is a HW button, so there won't be a difference from the system's perspective.
<someone235> mindofmateo: It doesn't respond when I press fn+left. I guess it's a lost case
<mindofmateo> Well, maybe.  You might have to use a different method than xbindkeys though.
<mindofmateo> I just tried on mine as well, and it didn't respond on xbindkeys, but I do have that set up to lower screen brightness in my wm (i3).   I don't remember how to catch that signal though, rather, to figure out what is being sent to the system when those keys are pressed.
<someone235> I guess that it catches "lower screen brightness" as one key
<mindofmateo> Yes, it's read as a media key for me, but xbindkeys doesn't see that for some reason.  That's what I mean when fn is a HW button
<mindofmateo> Oh I forgot to look at `showkey`, I'm rereading the man page to remember how it works though
<DevAntoine> Hi
<DevAntoine> I've compiled and installed Python 2.7.17 from sources. How can I make it the default binary?
<DevAntoine> Should I remove the previous installation?
<mindofmateo> someone235  try `sudo showkey -k` or `sudo showkey -s`
<pavlos> DevAntoine: do you see /usr/bin/python2.7.17 binary?
<DevAntoine> pavlos: /usr/local/bin/python
<pavlos> DevAntoine: python --version shows what?
<DevAntoine> 2.7.7
<someone235> mindofmateoIt still doesn't respond
<pavlos> DevAntoine: change the symlink in /usr/bin to point to your install, sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/python /usr/bin/python
<pavlos> DevAntoine: then test again with python --version
<DevAntoine> pavlos: I see, thanks.
<acidjazz> 11
<acidjazz> 1
<acidjazz> 1
<hggdh> pavlos: please be aware that replacing the default Python *may* cause problems. Granted, you are just updating to a more recent minor version but... just be aware.
<pavlos> hggdh: DevAntoine compiled his own so i told him to adjust the symlink
<hggdh> pavlos: oh, sorry. Mis-read
<pavlos> hggdh: no worries
<Aison> when I install mariadb, I can not set a root password
<Aison> or it is not asked
<Aison> how can I change that?
<leftyfb> Aison: https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/authentication-plugin-mysql_native_password/
<mallenjordan> this is so stupid and confusing. for some reason mysql-server is hanging on the apt-get upgrades
<Aison> hmm
<rypervenche> Aison: Maybe try: udo mysql_secure_installation utility
<rypervenche> sudo*
<mallenjordan> keeps trying to configure then hangs and the child lives suspended
<pragmaticenigma> mallenjordan: Is it possibly getting hung when it does the table checks?
<mallenjordan> I have no idea, i am trying to find what it is hanging on.
<Aison> rypervenche, ok, that worked also :-D
<mallenjordan> I just get a generic error unable to lock a file..
<mallenjordan> and then the mysqld seems to hang and give errors on configuration.
<rypervenche> mallenjordan: Have you looked at your logs? Has your file system run out of space?
<mallenjordan> yes I have checked, still plenty of space
<mallenjordan> some how now I have two pid for two instances of mysqld running? I thought that was not possible.
<mallenjordan> running systemctl stop/start/restart on mysql seems to hang also
<mallenjordan> So i tracked the pid, killed the two (whatever i guess), systemctl start mysql and it just works now.
<mallenjordan> ugh, if I had two right hands i could facepalm enough
<mallenjordan> so I don't see anything reguarding online searching with similar problems. Should I be stopping the mysql service then running the apt-get upgrade?
<mallenjordan> that is where it seems to be having troubles is the deamon is running and the upgrade is trying to configure. Then there is file locking troubles
<mallenjordan> the part I don't understand is this..
<mallenjordan> Checking if update is needed.
<mallenjordan> This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.7.28, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
<mallenjordan> W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (0 vs 4).
<mallenjordan>    Affected packages: mysql-server-5.7:amd64
<mallenjordan> so why is the resoprocities trying to upgrade something that is already upgraded on my system..
<pragmaticenigma> mallenjordan: I've never had an issue updating mysql with apt. No need to shut it down manually or anything
<mallenjordan> pragmaticenigma: I just did because the hang made it shut the socket down so no connections..
<pragmaticenigma> mallenjordan: because the file that tracks what each version of package installed probably didn't get updated before you forcefully stopped apt's update process
<pragmaticenigma> mallenjordan: Is the mysql instance running in a live production type environment, where there are continuous connections being made
<mallenjordan> no this is test
<mallenjordan> should I just clear the apt cache and do an update again and see if it fixes the package dependancies?
<mallenjordan> most the online examples say purge mysql, that seems a bit dramatic
<pragmaticenigma> purge the package? I think that might delete your db's
<mallenjordan> right, thats why i would never jump to purge. my rule #1 is never delete (purge)
<mallenjordan> and rule #2 is to obey order given by human beings except where such orders would conflict with deleting...
<pragmaticenigma> mallenjordan: yeah... This could be a fluke, I don't know if you have a way to replicate the scenario a second time. Best I can think of is something had a live connection to mysql instance. I think apt sends a service stop command to systemd, then proceses the update, the starts the service. if it didn't get the signal that the service stopped, that would exemplify itself as a hang
<mallenjordan> that is exactly what I am thinking too.
<mallenjordan> so I could just hold its hand and stop the service, run the apt-get upgrade (see if the config is happy), and then start the service after too.
<pragmaticenigma> that led me to the question if this was a live production instance. as I could see that as a reason to manually stop the server before doing the update. I don't know what is the best SOP for live production systems
<mallenjordan> the little part it seems to hang on is where the upgrade stop command.
<mallenjordan> this would be a nightmare in live.. partly why I want to find out why this is going on, like a test upgrade before live upgrade.
<mallenjordan> now see i run apt-get upgrade and look at this..
<mallenjordan> The following packages will be upgraded:
<mallenjordan>   dmsetup libdevmapper1.02.1
<mallenjordan> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mallenjordan> Need to get 202 kB of archives.
<mallenjordan> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | mallenjordan ... or if you want to continue this as a discussion we can take this to #ubuntu-discuss
<ubottu> mallenjordan ... or if you want to continue this as a discussion we can take this to #ubuntu-discuss: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> mallenjordan: I'm not seeing dm/pm messages as I have it turned off... please come back to the channel or meet me in #ubuntu-discuss
<martiansoul> Hi. How does scihub work? I mean does scihub have access to the data from ieee and all?
<Mibix> hey I did the GUI software updater and it asked me which device to install grub-pc on and i hit cancel
<Mibix> and now my updater is a bit messed up and im afraid if I restart my grub wont work
<Mibix> hmm nevermind restarted fine
<Mibix> probably gonna ask me to update grub again though :/
<scottj> Hi, I installed ubuntu server on a laptop, and the laptop screen does not turn off automatically when the laptop is unused. There is no Xorg involved, just console. What package/setting should I enable so the screen turns off automatically when unused?
<genii> scottj: Depending on what you want it to do, you could set HandleLidSwitch=  in the file /etc/systemd/logind.conf to:  suspend, hibernate, or lock
<genii> There might be some other ones but those are the ones I remember
<scottj> genii: I want to use it as a server. The only option there that might work would be lock. Does lock turn off the screen or only require a password?
<genii> Should blank then want password
<scottj> genii: Can be tricky to verify if the lid is closed :)
<scottj> genii: maybe I want IdleAction in that same file.
<genii> Yeah, there's a few different combinations to tinker with there
<scottj> genii: do you happen to know what is require to load changes to that file?
<genii> sudo service systemd-logind restart    ...this will log you out too
<scottj> genii: thanks
<scottj> genii: odd, that did not log me out, and does not appear to have made any difference.
<genii> scottj: There's also settings related to lid switches in /etc/UPower/Upower.conf
<torontoyes> in bionic beaver, is there a way through comman line to enalbe dhcp.  I understand i have to edit this file /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml.  Need to do this programatically
<torontoyes> for the following ineterace
<torontoyes> *interface : enp0s3
<torontoyes> On a fresh install .. what are the default settings?
<elfatherbrown> So. Other than linux window session manager, is there any and i mean any way to get ubuntu to remember my application and workspace layout between reboots?
<elfatherbrown> This is what i use and it work-ish: https://github.com/johannesjo/linux-window-session-manager
<elfatherbrown> Better than manual placing anyhow.
<ducasse> elfatherbrown: x has a protocol for session management, but it's up to applications to support it
<elfatherbrown> :(
<elfatherbrown> @ducasse, mkay... :|
<ducasse> elfatherbrown: you could look at something like devilspie for automatically placing windows, though
<elfatherbrown> @ducasse, it looks nice. Kind of like going i3wm and configuring it to start up how one wants it
<elfatherbrown> ducasse, its nice though. Much Very.
<elfatherbrown> Thanks ;)
<ducasse> np. i3 is another way to solve the problem, it's what i run
<ncuxo> Hello everybody
<ncuxo> is there a problem with dash to dock and dash to panel extensions?
<ncuxo> as soon as I reboot my system I have to disable and enable the extensions in order for them to appear
<ncuxo> this has been like that for the last couple of days but today even with the enable disable procedure I get an error " Error loading the extension"
<nplus> Hi, I'm struggling a bit here with DNS... I'm running 19.10 desktop with a default setup, but I'm trying to configure my DNS Server and DNS search, but I can't quite get it right... I tried setting the DNS to manual in the network config panel, but that didn't seem to apply. I tried setting DNS= and Domains= in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, but it
<nplus> either was only using 1 of my DNS servers or it was being overriden by something else (DHCP?). I tried configuring /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/myconfig.conf and set [global-dns] searches=... and [global-dns-domain-*] servers=... but that didn't work either. I ended up with no DNS servers.
<OerHeks> restarted networking after those changes?
<nplus> yes, went as far as rebooting to be sure
<OerHeks> or a cold reboot, like windows users like to do?
<nplus> when I was changing the /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, the global "DNS Servers" list showed both configured dns servers, but the "Current DNS Server" only showed 1 of the two I put in
<OerHeks> oh, don't edit /etc/systemd/resolved.conf as it gets reset after boot.. i guess that is in the header too
<OerHeks> your 2nd part would be right;  /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/ <some name>.conf
<OerHeks> then your dns would be polpulated in networkmanager, iirc
<nplus> I believe /etc/resolv.conf that is auto-generated, not /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<bjackman> Has anybody had synaptics touchpad issues since upgrades today?
<bjackman> Checking my dpkg logs looks like I was up-to-date yesterday, but today I'm getting nothing from libinput debug-events when I touch my touchpad
<bjackman> The touchpad shows up in libinput list-devices
<nplus> Anyway, commented out my changes for the systemd/resolved.conf and set  [global-dns-domain-*] servers= ... but that left me with no DNS configured at all
<bjackman> (On a ThinkPad T480 on 18.04 BTW)
<bjackman> (Also I booted up Windows and it worked, so hardware isn't broken)
<akk> I've never *not* had synaptics touchpad issues.
<akk> There seems to be a bug where synclient and syndaemon use the wrong device (psmouse or trackpoint) instead of the actual synaptics
<akk> and as far as I can tell nobody has found a way to get them to apply to the right device except for blacklisting the modules for all other pointer devices.
<bjackman> @akk Hmm interesting - trackpoint doesn't work either in my case though
<bjackman> When you say modules do you mean DKMS or like xinput/libinput modules or something else?
<akk> I mean like modprobe -r psmouse
<akk> kernel modules
<bjackman>  FWIW I also don't have syndaemon running
<akk> e.g. the solution here makes the trackpad work a lot better, but you lose the trackpoint: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=229932
<bjackman> @akk, Hmm i don't think that's the same issue I'm facing - synclient -l just silently exits with 1
<bjackman> Will try blacklisting the kmods anyway
<bjackman> Dang still no touchpad
<bjackman> Not a good day for this Brit
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you on there?
<bjackman> 18.04
<bjackman> .3
<tomreyn> does this actually still work with pre libinput drivers?
<bjackman> tomreyn, Sorry can't say I know
<tomreyn> did you upgrade to 18.04 or was this a fresh installation?
<bjackman> tomreyn, Must have been a fresh install this laptop is quite new
<bjackman> Yeah actually I remember
<bjackman> Was fresh
<tomreyn> do you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 installed?
<bjackman> tomreyn, I have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (as of when I installed it about 90 mins ago)
<bjackman> Eek if I try to install that full package name I get the old "you have held broken packages"
<bjackman> May be my issue
<tomreyn> hmm maybe you didn't install 18.04.3 right away but an earlier point release
<tomreyn> held broken packages cuold be related, shouldn't normally happen
<bjackman> Oh sorry yeah, would have been an earlier point release
<bjackman> I couldn't say which
<bjackman> Installing the -core-hw-18.04 package worked, that let me install the synaptics one
<bjackman> Will try rebooting I guess
<tomreyn> so you'll be running the 4.15  kernel still, and the older X, and dont need the -hwe synaptics package
<bjackman> ... and now my keyboard doesn't work either :D
<bjackman> Time for bed I think. Your ideas are appreciated, thanks
<tomreyn> fix apt first of all
<tomreyn> you must have broken something by adding some PPAs or other 3rd party repositories.
<dka> On linux debian, I am using `google-chrome-stable`, I was configuring a reverse proxy and it's DNS got cached using a wrong domain. I have tried to go to `chrome://net-internals/#dns` and click on `Clear Host Cache` button that didn't change anything. I did the same with `chrome://net-internals/#sockets` and `Flush sockets pool` button. Firefox which I am not using can access with the new DNS. I have this issue for years and I don't know how
<dka> to get through. I can only wait until the `google-chrome-stable` DNS cache is expire. Any idea what can I do?
<dka> Sorry, I meant linux ubuntu
<genii> dka: Have you tried: sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches    ..?
<dka> well, firefox can query, curl can query
<dka> only chrome can't
<dka> so no I didn't even had the idea
<dka> I only run system wide command for system wide issue
<pragmaticenigma> dka: when you clear'd chromes internal cache, did you restart the application?
<nplus> nope still no luck trying to set the DNS server through NetworkManager
<nplus> I'm having to.. sudo systemd-resolve  --set-dns=<ip> --interface=enp7s0
<dka> No i did not restart the application
<dka> but after a few minutes
<dka> I just refresh and it worked (without restarting)
<pragmaticenigma> dka: I'm guessing that clearing the cache may not release the current record if: The domain is still active in a tab, or you have disabled running each tab in it's own process where the entire browser may not release the record
<dka> 1) the domain was still active in a tab, 2) I don't understand sorry
<pragmaticenigma> dka: As you are aware, applications will sometimes cache a DNS record on their own to help remove the round trip from asking the hosting operating system. The architecture of Chrome (speculation here) with hosting each tab of the browser in a separate process may not clear the cache associated with each tab when you request it via the settings/config panel. So what I'm saying is that when you cleared the cache in Chrome, it had
<pragmaticenigma> no impact on the already open tab.
<pragmaticenigma> Personally, when I perform a clear cache/history or other type of clean up action in any application. I always restart the application prior to further testing or continued use
<dka> Ok. I will do that next time.
<dka> But I think I have already been through that
<dka> and it does not clear the cache 100% of the time
<dka> But I will see when I will have that issue again, thanks for the advice
#ubuntu 2019-12-13
<scunizi> It's been a while since I've been on IRC.. how do you highlight a nick when responding?
<Bashing-om> scunizi: That is a function of that users client :)
<OerHeks> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scunizi> Bashing-om: irssi.. looks like type part of nick > click TAB for completion and it does it automatically.. thanks! for some reason that jogged my memory.
<Bashing-om> scunizi: :D All good
<AndikaDinata> Hello
<xrfang> hi, I get this error running my app: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xrfang> however, the file is actually installed:
<xrfang> libssl-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so
<xrfang> libssl1.0.0: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<pragmaticenigma> xrfang: the item is looking for libcrypto.so.1.1 you found libcrypto.so.1.0.0 ... they are not the same
<unleaded> Feels good to back on Ubuntu. Home.
<unleaded> :)
<xrfang> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<OerHeks> such usually happens when you install non ubuntu libraries
<Vooloo> I get spammed every hour in console "The system is going down for reboot at ..." how can I turn this off? I think it may be unattended upgrades that does it
<k_sze> apt keeps telling me this: E: Repository 'https://packages.microsoft.com/ubuntu/19.04/prod disco InRelease' changed its 'Origin' value from 'microsoft-ubuntu-disco-prod disco' to 'vscode stable'
<k_sze> And it keeps asking me: Do you want to accept these changes and continue updating from this repository? [y/N]
<k_sze> I answer y every time and it still keeps giving me a warning like W: Conflicting distribution: https://packages.microsoft.com/ubuntu/19.04/prod disco InRelease (expected disco but got stable)
<parakovsky> am looking for a way to permanently map my caps lock to home key in my Ubuntu 19.10 maybe somebody can help me out with this!
<xeronate> hey I have a windows/xubuntu dual boot thing going on with 2 SSDs. Used grub to switch between the two, but I upgraded my cpu and mobo and now grub is gone. Whats the way to fix this?
<rfm> xerox123, so what happens when you boot the new system?
<rfm> xerox123, sorry, was talking to xeronate who's gone.  I'll go too...
<Kharec> morning there
<h3b4piu9jt> hi everyone, I am trying to install a windows game using PlayOnLinux. I have an iso file mounted to /media/. I used PlayOnLinux to install the program. The game is called Chessmaster Grandmaster. But during the installation, I received an "error 1311 file missing". Is this a good channel to ask question about this?
<lucky_12345> who knows what happened to bazhang? he used to come here
<ducasse> !wine | h3b4piu9jt
<ubottu> h3b4piu9jt: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lucky_12345> did someone kick me?
<lucky_12345> i think ubuntu is pretty cool
<lucky_12345> the startup time is too much though
<h3b4piu9jt> thank you ducasse
<Dirkos> I updated my OS yesterday (apt upgrade) but suddenly today my 2nd display stopped working. Anyone who can help me troubleshoot or tell me where to look?
<Dirkos> I already tried to select an already additional driver but without success
<aeplus> Dirkos, does the monitor work by itself?
<ducasse> Dirkos: does 'xrandr --auto' do anything? if not, pastebin the output of 'sudo lshw -C display'
<nikolam> I left some live video playing in browser last night and went to bed. Woke up to see computer frozen, not responding to commands and hard disk (SSD) lap blinking
<nikolam> and yes, new several tens of GB written on SSD, even SWAP is disabled..
<nikolam> I hard reboot it, but I still wonder why Linux in general and Ubuntu 19.10 is totally uncapable to manage it's apps and let system freeze because say, firefox ate RAM or something. Or it was just the case of suspend not bringing machine fast enough.
<Dirkos> aeplus yeah works fine on another windows laptop.
<Dirkos> ducasse here is the paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hTjMx8nBGH/
<Dirkos> xrand did not do anything
<ducasse> you have hybrid graphics, i think you should wait for someone with experience with that
<Dirkos> ducasse ok, no worries. Always worked fine though. Even after the 19.10 upgrade it was working smooth as hell untill today
<ryuo> nikolam: unlikely. the kernel is perfectly capable of managing RAM. it sounds like a hardware issue or kernel bug.
<ducasse> Dirkos: pastebin output of 'head -20 /var/log/apt/history.log'
<ryuo> Dirkos: this is a laptop? or what exactly
<ryuo> 2nd display makes me think it's a desktop or comparable with dual monitors.
<nikolam> ryuo, I must laugh to that statement that kernel is capable of managing RAM. I were witnessing system locks-up regularly, when Firefox ends up suddely filing the RAM, system is really doesn't care about managing RAM as I am seeing.
<nikolam> And on 8GB machine it was
<ryuo> nikolam: I don't experience OOM situations and I use quite a bit. More likely it's something else.
<Dirkos> ryuo just a laptop with a screen attached
<ryuo> nikolam: google linux OOM killer. it's a method the kernel uses to recover memory. freezes suggest a serious software bug or a hardware issue.
<Dirkos> ducasse  here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S3FyhjZwpJ/
<ryuo> example, most baytrail devices suffer from a common hardware flaw. without the proper workarounds it will freeze very quickly under any OS, that includes windows.
<nikolam> ryuo, yes, OOM were doing nothing to kill it before. it was on multiple different machines. Now I employ FF TAB addon to clear it's RAM use and it started working.
<ryuo> Dirkos: ok. you weren't very specific so i wasn't sure how ducasse would know you had a laptop GPU thing.
<ryuo> nikolam: i've never needed such a thing so i still think it's something specific to your hardware or installation configuration.
<ducasse> Dirkos: seems your kernel was upgraded, have you tried the previous one?
<Dirkos> ducasse not yet, will try thanks
<nikolam> ryuo, it was Ubuntu 19.10 installed on SSD, moved from one machine to another with same results.
<nikolam> but this onw fresh this morning, I can't sort against other things, yes.
<ryuo> nikolam: then again i don't know how you use firefox. maybe you push it beyond what I do.
<ryuo> 16G physical RAM, ~2G in use right now.
<nikolam> ryuo, and system should handle it and it doesn't. I should look at some OOM manual.
<ryuo> nikolam: that shouldn't be necessary. how do you know it's even an OOM issue?
<nikolam> ryuo, ok. could be standby too.
<ryuo> nikolam: one common source at least with some intel systems is power management issues.
<ryuo> some chips have known flaws that prevent certain power management features, usually cstates, from functioning properly.
<ryuo> baytrail had this issue. Linux can only function properly if the defective cstate is not used.
<ryuo> Windows also has this workaround afaik.
<ryuo> nikolam: when i have weird issues i usually suspect one of these: hardware flaw, BIOS bug (updating these can be a good idea for Linux), or kernel bug
<ryuo> or a variant of hardware flaw, bad hardware like a bad power supply.
<nikolam> ryuo, I see
<Cebot> o/
<Cebot> trying to add the ansible ppa as described here: https://launchpad.net/~ansible/+archive/ubuntu/ansible but getting the following error: Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~ansible/ubuntu/ansible'. / ERROR: '~ansible' user or team does not exist.
<ryuo> Cebot: ... the actual ppa string is ppa:ansible/ansible
<Cebot> ryuo, i must be blind, i see no difference between what the linked website says and what you say?
<ryuo> Cebot: it sounded like you weren't using the right ppa string.
<Cebot> i used the exact string from the launchpad. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ansible/ansible
<ryuo> Cebot: it's exactly what the website states for the ppa.
<ryuo> then no idea.
<Cebot> ok, changing my ansible script to use command: cp -r instead of using the copy module as the function i need is only available in 2.8
<Lachezar> Hey all. I'm noticing somehting very confusing on my Xubuntu 19.10: the /var/log/boot.log is 327 MB and keeps increasing constantly.
<Lachezar> tal /var/log/boot.log shows only one line, but hex-dumping the tail shows repeated:
<Lachezar> "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (2h 2min 13s / no limit)"
<Lachezar> Please advise
<Lachezar> Also: 'systemctl status' shows 'State: starting'
<Lachezar> Also: 'systemctl list-jobs' showed 'plymouth-quit-wait.service           start running'
<Lachezar> Used: 'sudo systemctl stop plymouth-quit-wait.service' and now the system seems to be working.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tmuwa> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi tmuwa
<laerlingSAP> Hello. The dpkg manpage states that aptitude is a frontend to dpkg. But the aptitude package does not depend on dpkg, nor does its manpage mention dpkg in any way. How can this be?
<laerlingSAP> Is the statement just outdated? Or am I missing something?
<laerlingSAP> Same with dselect, it seems.
<guiverc> laerlingSAP, I don't know, the packagers/devs have probably got some other way  (https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/dpkg reports it as ESSENTIAL..)
<laerlingSAP> guiverc, ah, so they just assume it's installed instead of explicitely depending on it.. Okay then.
<tomreyn> !aptitude
<ubottu> Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<Cheez> you couldn't install the package without dpkg so dpkg has to be installed for the dependency chain to make sense
<rocky> hm, even with my password entered for "Password" type openvpn connection settings, whenever i try connecting, gnome throws up the password prompt for me to enter the same password... am i missing something obvious? i'm trying to *not* enter a password everytime lol
<TomyWork> is there a log file for snap package updates like there is for apt package updates?
<ubone> /var/log/ ?
<TomyWork> yes, for apt that is /var/log/apt/history.log
<TomyWork> but where is it for snap?
<ianliu> My Ubuntu is swapping constantly whenever I alt tab. I've executed "vmstat 1" (paste here https://hastebin.com/raw/areyahejok ) and whenever I alt+tab to switch windows, there is a value greater than zero on the "si" column. What could be happening here?
<AlexBe> Does Ubuntu have means to downgrade AMI BIOS?
<TomyWork> AlexBe, my suggestion would be to ask your mainboard vendor whether they have a way to up/downgrade firmware while running linux
<TomyWork> some modern bioses can take a firmware image from a usb drive. consult your mainboard's manual or ask the vendor
<kristian_> so I asked yesterday for help because I can't find anything in ubuntu software, turns out it's is not responding on our network only.
<kristian_> have we been blacklisted? o.O? If so what can we do?
<kristian_> for example this domain is unreachable from our network: http://forum.snapcracft.io/
<coz_> kristian_, tried reaching that address here,  "cannot be found"
<rory> kristian_: it's more likely something screwy in your network rather than you've been banned from the repos
<rory> kristian_: that site doesn't work for me at home either. did you try different mirrors? they all fail?
<rory> kristian_: https://forum.snapcraft.io/
<Hund> kristian_: https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/forum.snapcracft.io
<coz_> also  https://snapcraft.io/   get there from it
<_ikke_> When a GPG key expires, does that mean that old packages that were signed with that key are no longer considered valid?
<_ikke_> (apt gpg key)
<kristian_> rory, thanks https:// works
<kristian_> but still ubuntu software doesn't (:
<rory> kristian_: what happens when you try a different mirror?
<kristian_> rory, same thing
<kristian_> I think the problem is that our network somehow doesn't redirect the http to https
<kristian_> rory, we tried multiple mirrors
<rory> the problem with your https://snapcraft.io/ link was you typed snapcrafct
<rory> kristian_: can you share the output of these commands: (1) cat /etc/apt/sources.list (2) sudo apt update
<rory> kristian_: on https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jamie_1> hey is it possible to go from 18.04 to 19.10 or do i have to go through 19.04?
<rory> jamie_1: you have to go through 19.04. You can upgrade directly from LTS to LTS, but 19.10 is not an LTS. 20.04 will be.
<rory> jamie_1: you also have to go through 18.10
<jamie_1> its prompting me to go to 19.04
<jamie_1> im on 18.04.3
<rory> I might be mistaken then
<BluesKaj> jamie_1, a clean install is your best bet, just backup your home dir somewhere
<rory> but you can only upgrade through the upgrade tool so what is says is gospel
<jamie_1> i dont have enough spare space on other stuff to do that BluesKaj
<jamie_1> worse comes to worse if it causes problems I can just rebuild my .configs
<jamie_1> 9/10 times thats what breaks
<kristian_> rory, 1) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pj9NwymPxb/ 2) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KqDpWBHJS2/
<coz_> jamie_1, then incremental upgrade is best although I agree with BluesKaj
<rory> kristian_: after that, does software appear in the search?
<jamie_1> coz_: i work as a linux system enginer, if i cant keep this install alive i need to find a new job XD
<hugotty> BluesKaj: I have upgraded 3 systems from 18.04 to to 18.10, 19.04 and 19.10 and haven't had any problems at all. My experience is that clean installs are overrated :P
<coz_> jamie_1, oh ok, understood
<jamie_1> the only issues i have ever had is my custom .bashrc and my custom .configs
<jamie_1> was meant as more of a joke coz_ lol
<coz_> jamie_1, :)
<BluesKaj> hugotty, well, if you like hopping thru releases, that's your choice
<coz_> ^^^^^
<jamie_1> if i run into any issues ill replace the .config folder with the defaily and blam it usually starts up fine then i move the configs back one by one
<jamie_1> till i figure out which one isnt compatible with the new version
<coz_> jamie_1, sounds like a plan
<hugotty> Well I'm just saying,  hopping through releases isn't as bad as people make it out to be
<BluesKaj> anyway stuff to do ...later
<jamie_1> hugotty: i agree, i usually kep an install for a year or two
<Intelo> I did sudo ufw allow 5321 to allow a website running on computer to be access on my phone (pc and phone on same wifi). ip of pc is 192.168.1.35. I access in mobile browser like http://192.168.1.35:5321 after doing sudo ufw allow 5321. Cannot access. What can be wrong?
<coz_> 6 months is my limit
<jamie_1> i dont like having to rebuild my dev enviroment, especially my lxc containers
<jamie_1> get my lxc containers back to how i like takes forever
<jamie_1> need to just make a template XD
<jamie_1> just gotta remember were the defauly .configs are stored XD
<hugotty> Does lxc not have something similar to Dockerfile or docker-compose?
<jamie_1> i forget
<jamie_1> hugotty: they do, i just havent gotten around to it lol
<jamie_1> i could probably move my containers to my server but the response time when im not at home is less than desired
<jamie_1> especially when x forwarding
<kristian_> rory, no
<kristian_> rory, I mean I see some software - but nothing I search for (eg. Firefox)
<jamie_1> i have however been working on seting up a script that i run on an fresh install that repopulates the system with all my configs and software
<jamie_1> oh boy... the update interface just hung
<jamie_1> this could be a problem
<jamie_1> oh wait, there it goes!
<jamie_1> that was a close one XD
<wedr> so, I did an remote SSH file copy (command: scp) to my remote server, without specifying the destination...  where did my file go?
<jamie_1> nowhere usually
<jamie_1> either that or its in the users home folder
<wedr> I did :    scp my_file test@[ip]     so, either the file isn't copied over or it's in the /home/test folder?
<wedr> I should've done    scp my_file test@[ip]:[some destination]
<jamie_1> with default scp it will not copy without a destination
<wedr> YES
 * wedr fistbumps
<wedr> thanks
<jamie_1> np
<jamie_1> one of the funniest things imo is when you try to tar without a file to tar XD
<jamie_1> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<ideaPlus> Could I achieve this? When after holding the right mouse button for 300 milliseconds, then exec a specific command.
<jamie_1> ideaPlus: there are a few ways to do it, you could write a python program that can do it, it might also be doable with autokey
<ideaPlus> I googled two hours. ->_->  Thanks. I'll try it. Not sure if it will achieve my purpose.
<Intelo> solved
<jamie_1> well first jump went off without a hitch
<jamie_1> didnt have to remove a single thing from .config
<jamie_1> during lunch ill move to 19.10
<BananaBread> how small can I technically get a Ubuntu Server install?
<BananaBread> I really don't want to allocate 35gb disk and 4gb ram for a machine thats only purpose is a syslog forwarder and to duplicate some traffic coming in on ports to two separate machines
<rbasak> BananaBread: on a VM? Why would you run that in a VM rather than in a container?
<rbasak> Containers avoid the need to divide up host disk and RAM like that.
<BananaBread> I'm well aware of design differences between a container and a VM
<BananaBread> I, obviously, have weighed them and decided a VM is still the best solution in this scenario
<rypervenche> BananaBread: We don't know you or your background, so it's not obvious to us. Please keep that in mind. As for the space, you can definitely get away with sometihng like 10G or 15G disk space, it all depends on what extra things you install. You'll maybe want to test in a VM how much space a default installation takes up.
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> anyone can advise me a good wifi adapter for ubuntu 18.04 somethinbg plug and play :)ù
<jamie_1> well time to see how 19.04 to 19.10 goes :D
<jamie_1> i want that gnome 3.34.2 :D
<mustmodify> 11:41 AM mustmodify_: I used an older copy of a vm and created a new one. There is some environmental difference. Is there some way I can dump "the environment" (starting with, say, all the env variables that have been set) to a file so I can diff?#ubuntu-unregged Cannot send to nick/channel
<mustmodify> woops.
<mustmodify> I got put into -unregged ... please excuse my copy/paste
<jamie_1> are you triyng to get the cofigs of the contained system or of the virtual machien itself?
<jmw> is there a ubuntu tool that inspect deep PDF stuff like color space and spot color? I want to avoid having to use Acrobat pro...
<PsynoKhi0> hi, anyone familiar with LSI's storcli? I wonder if the disk bus information from journalctl "sd W:X:Y:Z" can be directly mapped to storcli e.g. /c0 /eW /sX
<mustmodify> @jamie_1: don't want to answer incorrectly... just want to compare bash env to bash env
<cluelessperson_> Hi there, so I'm trying something slightly odd, but I'm getting a grub console after installing Ubuntu
<cluelessperson_> just the grub>
<cluelessperson_>   uh, brb. 1 min
<cluelessperson_> I'm sorry, I'm back.
<jamie_1> whelp, both jumps went well :D
<cutecycle> hello — is it possible to configure Apt::Periodic values to values less than one day? I'm trying to test my unattended-upgrades configuration
<jamie_1> went from 18.04 to 19.10 with no issues
<Osmodivs> Does anyone here uses the AMD propietary driver for Ubuntu 18.4.3? I can't make it work, all I get is a flickering display
<Osmodivs> even with the amdgpu.0 option in GRUB
<tomreyn> cutecycle: you'll probably need to modify the systemd timer (or cronjob on older ubuntus) to run on a shorter schedule then
<cutecycle> I did try modifying the systemd timer... the triggers work but the unattended upgrades script isn't starting (or at least, that's what the log says)
<tomreyn> Osmodivs: head over to amd for support with it please. or just don't use it if you don't strictly have to.
<cutecycle> is it just an `apt update` to load in any new apt/conf.d configurations?
<tomreyn> cutecycle: personally, i don't know any better. but it's all just scripts so you can just inspect it
<tomreyn> so     systemctl list-timers apt*    lists the timers and the services they trigger,     systemctl show apt-daily.service apt-daily-upgrade.service | grep ^ExecStart    lists the commands these services run and     then you can inspect  /usr/lib/apt/apt.systemd.daily (and optionally /usr/lib/apt/apt-helper) and finally /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade
<cutecycle> oh apt-daily and apt-daily-upgrade have no ExecStart?
<cutecycle> at least, no my machine (ec2, 18.04.3)
<tomreyn> the .service's? they do on my 18.04.3 desktop
<cutecycle> huh.
<cutecycle> have you ever manually installed unattended-upgrades
<tomreyn> maybe you have an unofficial ami there, or it's just disabled on the cloud images (but i doubt it)
<tomreyn> i've always manually installed unattended-upgrades
<cutecycle> hm, this might be a good point
<cutecycle> I'm going to try on our VMware server-live iso
<cutecycle> oh wait you mean in the apt-daily.service, I was looking int he timer
<Osmodivs> tomreyn: Since it is an Ubuntu system I thought someone here would had some experience with propietary drivers, yes, I really need OpenCL support, but that's cool, I'll go to AMD and ask for help there
<tomreyn> good luck!
<cutecycle> are apt timers affected by `date --set`? I'm just trying to test timers at this point
<hggdh> cutecycle: anything under a scheduler (crontab entries for example) will be affected if you reset the system date/time
<cutecycle> thanks
<isomari> greetings, I'm on eoan and my kernel is 5.3.0-18-generic. How can I upgrade to the latest kernel? apt update/upgrade and dist-upgrade are not updating the kernel.
<ioria> isomari, sudo apt full-upgrade
<EriC^^> isomari: type "dpkg -l | grep linux"
<EriC^^> paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> isomari, you probably miss the 'linux-generic' package
<isomari> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MMYNgQNMJN/
<isomari> full-upgrade didn't work
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.28 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<EriC^^> isomari: type "sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic"
<ioria> isomari, or sudo apt install --reinstall  linux-generic
<SenfMeister> Hi
<SenfMeister> Anyone awake here?
<EriC^^> !ask | SenfMeister
<ubottu> SenfMeister: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SenfMeister> Anyone have an idea on what to do with the following that hangs up my boot a bit[    6.086054] aufs aufs_fill_super:920:mount[1108]: no arg[    6.100580] overlayfs: missing 'lowerdir'
<isomari> Eric^^: ioria: thanks it worked
<ioria> ok
<EriC^^> isomari: no problem
<EriC^^> SenfMeister: type 'cat /etc/fstab' and pastebin
<SenfMeister>  https://pastebin.com/bmXgUYxe
<EriC^^> SenfMeister: also "df -h; df -i"
<SenfMeister> https://pastebin.com/aa1nw4id
<EriC^^> SenfMeister: is this a normal instal or a persistent live usb kind of install?
<SenfMeister> should be a normal install
<SenfMeister> but with my limited knowledge it looks fun
<ioria> SenfMeister, can you boot in OVERY ?
<ioria> *OVERY
<ioria> *Recovery
<EriC^^> why ioria ?
<SenfMeister> I can try.. have to change to anther computer with this chat then
<ioria> EriC^^, test
<EriC^^> ok
<SenfMeister> brb
<ioria> SenfMeister, just hangs on you cannot boot at all ?
<SenfMeister> It boots .. but it hangs during boot.. but after a while it starts
<ioria> SenfMeister, ah, ok... so you don't need the OVERY
<SenfMeister> ok
<ioria> *Recovery
<SenfMeister> But the /dev/loop ect.. is that normal. or have I messed it up?
<EriC^^> SenfMeister: /dev/loop output is normal in df -h
<SenfMeister> ok..
<EriC^^> SenfMeister: aufs and overlayfs is like sort of a special filesystem where you can overlay 2 stuff, it's used in live usb usually, i dunno what program is trying to mount something using aufs and seems to have some bug
<EriC^^> maybe in the boot log something shows up before that warning?
<EriC^^> SenfMeister: anything in "cat /var/log/boot.log" ?
<ioria> SenfMeister, also your kernel, please (uname -r)
<EriC^^> SenfMeister: can you upload can you type "journalctl -b0 | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you?
<SenfMeister> 5.3.0-24-generic
<SenfMeister> https://termbin.com/m60w
<EriC^^> seems like dockerd is using aufs
<SenfMeister> one of the purposes with this mashine is to play with Docker and figure how that world works..
<ioria> SenfMeister, sounds a warning : https://success.docker.com/article/error-dirperm1-breaks
<SenfMeister> hmmm...
<SenfMeister> thanks..  Guess I have to live with that for now, then.
<SenfMeister> My project with docker is how far can i set up a automated SOC on my private network, and will it catch anything
<SenfMeister> but thanks a lot for the help
<ioria> SenfMeister, i don't use docker, but i think you can start it manually and disable it at boot time
<EriC^^> SenfMeister: maybe you could ^
<EriC^^> if you dont need it to autostart or something
<SenfMeister> I do need the autostart in the setup I'm building
<astropirate> I am installing  Ubuntu 19.10 on a Thinkpad X1 Extreme Gen 2 laptop, and it keeps freezing up randomly... I have no choice but to force reboot it. Has anyone run into this?
<astropirate> I actually finished installing, but it still freezes up after a reboot.
<ioria> SenfMeister, then, considering that you're using the snap ver, you might try another format (if any available)
<ioria> astropirate, nvidia gtx something ?  if yes, bott with nomodeset
<astropirate> ioria, thanks, giving that a try now
<astropirate> ioria, Thanks!! that did it. That and using nvidia prop drivers
<ioria> astropirate, yes
<coconut> Any proper way to request a feature like hybrid support (UEFI) to the nvidia drivers and or linux kernel?
<Habbie> ,v openjdk-11-jre-headless
<Habbie> oh
<Ramon31> Looking for help with system-wide disk mounts.  I have one that works as expected, the other requires authentication once the user is logged in.
<Ramon31> Both disks are identically conifgured in fstab
<Zedax> hello there, has anyone tried any of the amd x570 motherboards and checked if edac appears as working in the log?
<Elagost> Anyone else have a system that crashes on idle instead of suspending?
<Elagost> (specifically I have a dell latitude e5490 with an i7-8650u CPU.)
<jkwiatko> hi there, qq i have firefox installed as a snap on 19.10. I notice that when I download a file (yaml for example) and i click on the downloads icon in the browser, firefox doesnt open it nor is it able to open nautilus when i click on containing files
<jkwiatko> i believe it is a snap permissions or maybe a snap connections issue, but im unsure how to solve it
<jkwiatko> it seems similar to this issue but the marked solution `snap connect` command didn't change anything
<robertparkerx> why when I set upload_max_filesize and post_max_size in the active ini reported by phpinfo it doesn't change
<jkwiatko> This resolved my issue:snap connect firefox:removable-media
<robertparkerx> I had to sudo systemctl restart php7.3-fpm
<parakovsky> does anybody know how to change keys in ubuntu for example to map caps lock to home (it's not in tweaks)
<EriC^^> parakovsky: xmodmap can do it
<akk> parakovsky: There are various ways, but xmodmap is probably the most common.
<pragmaticenigma> As of 2013, Ubuntu and derivatives no longer use xmodmap
<pragmaticenigma> xkb is the recommended tool for remapping keys
<pragmaticenigma> !info xkb | parakovsky
<ubottu> parakovsky: Package xkb does not exist in eoan
<pragmaticenigma> parakovsky: https://askubuntu.com/a/347382
<pragmaticenigma> for some reason the bot is being stubborn
<akk> I'm not a big fan of xmodmap (fortunately what remapping I need can be done with /etc/default/keyboard), but something that requires editing files in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ and restarting X doesn't seem quite a replacement for xmodmap.
<Obsdark> hello good people
<Obsdark> a quick question
<Obsdark> i'm trying to stream to youtube from a console in an automatic way
<Obsdark> what program can allow me to make a livestream to youtube from the cmd?
<Obsdark> and hopefully headless?
<EriC^^> Obsdark: obsproject streaming a gui terminal window maybe?
<Obsdark> it allow me to bypass the need to receive with an open browser the streaming?
<Obsdark> stream*?
<Obsdark> in youtube?
<Obsdark> because right now, i'm streaming there using ffmpeg
<Obsdark> but i need to open a browser in another pc with my account and 'receive' the streaming
<Obsdark> alternatibly (and i don't know if this works but) exist a terminal browser than i can use to do this operation?
<EriC^^> Obsdark: there are a bunch of terminal browsers, lynx is an example
<Obsdark> cool, did any of them sound to you like the think than i need?
<EriC^^> here's a list https://askubuntu.com/questions/29540/browsing-the-internet-from-the-command-line
<Obsdark> thanks Eric
<Obsdark> anyone you recommend in particular?
<EriC^^> i dont really use them so i cant say, w3m seems to support images though that's nice
<SJr> Using Ubuntu 19.10 I can't with the built in display channels change the resolution of my display it is stuck at 4k, any ideas?
<Obsdark> thanks Eric, i'll have that in mind
<EriC^^> no problem Obsdark
#ubuntu 2019-12-14
<sparr> The brightness hotkeys (Fn+F11 and Fn+F12) on my Dell XPS laptop stopped working around the time I upgraded to 19.10. They don't produce any events at all that xev can see. Is there some way I might investigate why?
<xyz111> Hello, I'd like to stop systemd-resolve from running on port 53 as I'm wanting to run a dns server on there. The problem is, if I do that, I seem to lose internet access (`curl google.com` gives me "Could not resolve host"). Is there a way for me to stop systemd-resolve while still being able to resolve host names?
<pragmaticenigma> xyz111: You shouldn't need to remove or disable systemd-resolved. systemd-resolved binds itself to 127.0.1.1#53 as it will only respond to the queries of the local machine
<pragmaticenigma> xyz111: You would be better asking the question in #ubuntu-server ... as this channel primarily focuses on the Ubuntu Desktop installation
<xyt> didnt know there was a ubuntu-server channel
<Tabmow> Is there a simple way to enable back/forward buttons on my mouse? Everything I've read seems very outdated...
<miu5> Hi guys, im on ubuntu 18.04 and i have an issue with sending mail using mailutils. The issue is the body of the message comes up empty when attaching a file, but seems to be hidden in the header of the email. Basically this is my problem here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/55199692/sending-e-mail-from-bash-script   So i updated mailutils to 3.8 and i am having the exact same issue!  Please can someone help?
<OerHeks> mailutils 3.8 is not yet in our repos.
<miu5> well mailutils 3.4 had that specific bug and apparently was fixed in 3.5 and i so i built and compiled it.
<miu5> read the issue on that link, i manually updated to 3.8
<miu5> in 3.4 the body message did not appear in the header nor in the body of the email, but in 3.8 it only appears in the header. i dont know wtf im not seeing the body message when i use the attach option. i only see it if i dont attach anything.
<miu5> i see this content of the body in the header like this:
<miu5> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<miu5> Content-Disposition: attachment
<miu5> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
<OerHeks> oke, so, filing a bugreport is useless without that package in our repos .. i find no simular bugreport on launchpad.
<OerHeks> fix to mailutils 3.5.x *
<OerHeks> eoan is on 3.7 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mailutils
<miu5> i dont understand why ubuntu revisions need to be stuck on old version packages, for example: mailutils is 3.4 and theres bugs in that. why cant it be updated?
<OerHeks> 1:3.4-1, that -1 is a backported version
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | miu5 - here's why
<ubottu> miu5 - here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<miu5> well this bug was fixed in 3.5.  and in 3.8 im getting the same issue.
<OerHeks> oke, file a bug to mailutils directly?
<pragmaticenigma> miu5: As OerHeks mentioned, the volunteers here rely on the documentation and the version as supplied in the package repos. It's really hard to support something there is no documentation for, as it applies to the installation in the Ubuntu system. That'd be like replacing the radio in your car and going to the car dealership where you bought the car and asking them to fix the radio because it doesn't work.
<pragmaticenigma> miu5: If you choose to install a newer/different version, you will have to seek out support from the source of that version you installed.
<OerHeks> else a bugreport here will be rejected, ofcourse, and maybe your observation of a regression is the reason why ubuntu did not update to 3.8 ...
<OerHeks> LTS would not get 3.8, just backported fixes, no features
<OerHeks> same on debian https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=mailutils
<unleaded> Hi there, is anyone having WiFi issues with Ubuntu 19.10? I'm having a problem where it won't automatically reconnect after suspend or soemtimes even reboot. This has been an issue in Fedora 31 also.
<unleaded> My WiFi card is an Intel AX200.
<unleaded> Once connected, the connection is solid and stable however only during resuming from suspend, the WiFi won't connect and I have to go in and manually click on the WiFi SSID in Network Settings (GNOME)
<dansan> Hello.  I have a server on trusty and I need to upgrade rsync to 3.1.2-something (and < 3.1.3).  However, this doesn't appear to be available for this version of the distro.  How do I find it and install it with any of its deps?
<Bashing-om> !trusty | dansan
<ubottu> dansan: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> how about upgrading to an supported ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> you have no latest kernel upgrades, and fixes. so i guess your machine should not be on the internet
<dansan> ah, EOLed.  For some reason I thought I saw somewhere it was scheduled for EOL in 2022
<dansan> OerHeks: aww, isn't that cute
<OerHeks> get 18.04 and do a fresh install?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/rsync/+packages
<dansan> I wish they had built this VM with a separate device for data -- would be a lot easier on me :(
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<dansan> OerHeks: ty!
<OerHeks> jups, a vm is easier to test out
<dansan> Well, this is a VM on a cloud
<dansan> Isn't everything a VM though?
<OerHeks> a bunch of cpu, gpu, mem and the internet
<dansan> ::)
<xyz111> pragmaticenigma: ah got it, thank you - I've made my dns server bind to a specific IP address, which has fixed the problem
<pragmaticenigma> xyz111: awesome!
<dansan> Wow, I guess I'm not a Debian/Ubuntu guy.  I'm trying to read the control file ( http://dpaste.com/2WP11RD ) for rsync-3.1.2.2-1ubuntu1 to figure out the library deps to see if I can just hack-er-ate it or not :)\
<dansan> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<dansan> how do I resolve that? :)
<dansan> Wait, maybe I'm thinking of this wrong.  Is this one of those things where I can just say "Build-Depends: libpopt-dev,libacl1-dev,libattr1-dev" and it means the version of lilbopt, libacl1 and libattr1 in the distro?
<truexfan81> well wish me luck, i just typed "do-release-upgrade" and told it yes, so now its attempting to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10
<Zidgel> Hi, would it be appropriate or inappropriate to ask for help in making/installing an external program on Ubuntu? It's regarding something called protoc. I thought I installed it correctly, it will show the version when asked, but when I attempt to build something that uses it as a dependency, it shows im completely missing a directory. I installed
<Zidgel> according to https://askubuntu.com/questions/1072683/how-can-i-install-protoc-on-ubuntu-16-04 (on 18.04)
<Zidgel> I cannot paste the error message because I'm running on a VM
<Zidgel> but it says im missing a directory+file protobuf-c/protobuf-c.h
<argusbr> ubuntu 19.04 is good?
<ryuo> argusbr: you would be better off with 19.10 at this point. 19.04 is discontinued soon.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | argusbr
<ubottu> argusbr: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ryuo> lotuspsychje: it seemed relevant to me to an extent.
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: i didnt mean it that way mate, your suggest is also great
<ryuo> ok.
<truexfan81> on 19.10 is there a command i can type to force an ssd trim?
<lotuspsychje> !trim | truexfan81
<ubottu> truexfan81: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<truexfan81> ah sudo fstrim / thank you lotuspsychje
<truexfan81> strim: /: the discard operation is not supported
<truexfan81> what?
<truexfan81> maybe i need to add the discard option to my fstab or something?
<lotuspsychje> truexfan81: ubuntu is already optimized to work with ssd's these days, what else are you trying to do exactly?
<truexfan81> i just did a release upgrade to 19.10, so now its feeling a bit sluggish, i feel like doing a trim would fix that, i know trimming after windows 10 upgrades speeds it back up
<lotuspsychje> truexfan81: try to pin down the 'sluggy' issue first, seek the root cause of it before
<truexfan81> well terminal which usually launches instantly, takes a few seconds to load, dolphin feels a bit slow
<truexfan81> not sure what those have in common
<lotuspsychje> truexfan81: your system specs can handle kde? graphics card driver installed properly?
<truexfan81> ryzen7 1700 with 16GB of ddr4 3k, and an rtx2060 with nvidia 440.31 driver installed and working
<parakovsky> EriC^^: something constantly reset changes that xmodmap makes and I have yet to find out
<EriC^^> parakovsky: without rebooting?
<parakovsky> yes sir
<EriC^^> odd
<parakovsky> EriC^^: apparently xmodmap is not fully supported any more, I am looking for ways that is not need to create new layout just for that like xkb solution mentioned
<truexfan81> lotuspsychje: i suppose its possible the cpu isn't being forced into max performance mode which could slow things down as the program has to wait for it to clock back up?
<EriC^^> parakovsky: yeah probably better
<lotuspsychje> truexfan81: if i was you, i would systematic try to rule out things, like compare your system with a liveusb 19.10 with your current upgraded one
<lotuspsychje> truexfan81: check your dmesg/journal logs too, see if you can catch anything for errors
<parakovsky> EriC^^: sorry to hear that's not possible without huge effort of creating alternative layout, my other distros works just fine with xmodmap, it is apparently a gnome issue. maybe they can add this opiton to tweaks or something.
<EriC^^> parakovsky: maybe xbindkeys can work instead?
<EriC^^> i wonder if some program is just loading the default map up once it loads itself or something
<Shentino> so if I change the name of my root lv or my vg, how do I properly inform grub/etc about the update?  grub-update et all is failing saying that my old lv/vg doesn't exist anymore
<parakovsky> It's not a program it's a daemon or something am sure there is no clear pattern or I would figure it out already
<truexfan81> i just rebooted back to the windows 10 ssd after 19.10 hard froze while i was watching a video in mpv
<EriC^^> parakovsky: is the map somewhere in the pc as a file?
<parakovsky> ~/.Xmodmap if you mean what I understood
<parakovsky> the command executed is xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<parakovsky> but it has to be re-evaluated at random intervals due to this problem
<EriC^^> parakovsky: i mean like where the os actually stores the map
<EriC^^> looking at an strace of xmodmap -pke
<EriC^^> maybe you could make that file immutable or something somehow, so script sets the new map, then nothing can change it during that boot
<lotuspsychje> truexfan81: journal logs
<truexfan81> lotuspsychje: i'd be surprised if it had time to log the cause of the freeze, it was sudden, and froze so hard i had to walk around and hit the reset button on the front of the case
<pabed> is there anyone who knows the package name included  "macof"?
<guiverc> pabed, maybe dsniff
<SE7EN`> nmap and such
<pyler> how can i touch same file in multiple folders? something like touch */file.txt where * represents all subdirectories
<guiverc> pyler, `find` with an -exec paramater?
<pabed> there wasn't finally I installed kali repo on it
<joe_alf> hi, is it possible to install vagrant and docker?
<isomari> I'm current on Eoan and I just updated my kernel using apt"sudo apt-get upgrade linux-image-generic" and now my system boots to busybox.
<isomari> I now how to boot into my old kernel. What went wrong?
<lotuspsychje> isomari: uname -a ?
<isomari> Linux server-ver0S 5.3.0-18-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 8 20:14:06 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<isomari> that should have read "I now have to boot into my old kernel"
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.28 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> isomari: wich one is the kernel not booting?
<isomari> 5.3.0-18-generic. Only when I choose it from grub->advanced.
<lotuspsychje> isomari: you are suppose to boot the current kernel -24
<isomari> it drops to busybox.
<isomari> I purged 24 and reinstalled more than once and it continues to drop to busybox after each update.
<isomari> If I purge and boot, it boots normally into 18.
<lotuspsychje> isomari: you say -18 doesnt boot?
<isomari> after I purge 24 it boots.
<isomari> after updated to 24, I have to go to grub->advanced to choose 18.
<isomari> in short, 24 does not boot if instelled.
<isomari> my current state is 24 is purged and I'm normally booting into 18.
<phangles> I am having an issue with my laptop running Ubuntu 19.10. Specifically, the screen keeps blacking our for 10 seconds intermittently. Possibly due to having a R4/5 or R7 dual graphics card. Any solution to this issue?
<ryuo> phangles: under active use?
<phangles> I believe so
<ryuo> phangles: dual GPUs laptops have always been a messy situation... has it worked correctly under any installation before?
<ryuo> not counting windows
<phangles> It worked previously under 17 and 18. I vaguely remember having a problem before but cannot for the life of me remember how I solved it last time.
<phangles> this very problem before*
<ryuo> it's likely some kind of regression in the software stack then.
<phangles> This was a fresh install from a disc. Completely overwritten the last OS
<ryuo> good to know, but my statement still stands. you may have to go back to an older LTS if you want to fix the issue.
<ryuo> another idea is to update your BIOS if there's any available.
<ryuo> it may help fix weird issues.
<ryuo> otherwise i usually have had to downgrade until the issue was fixed.
<ryuo> i've had no issues with an R5 IGP under bionic.
<phangles> Yeah. I am 100% sure I managed to solve the problem last time and it involved additional drivers... I have spent a while trying to remember exactly and searching for the sources, but drawing blanks.
<ryuo> the amd proprietary drivers are basically gone.
<ryuo> there's a set of pro drivers but that's it these days.
<ryuo> i think amd only supports those officially on ubuntu LTS releases.
<easyOnMe> hi
<easyOnMe> need some help
<easyOnMe> I am encountering this error in install phpmyadmin
<easyOnMe> please help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H9gMh5ZH8D/
<easyOnMe> please explain the error
<easyOnMe> please help me correct any errors I made thanks in advance
<Ben64> probably best to install phpmyadmin from the website, one of the very rare circumstances where I would not suggest using the package manager
<phangles> has anyone else had trouble with a flickering (5 seconds of black screen) on this os?
<Swisscheese> As a newbie, where can I find a lightweight alternative to CLI - maybe a simple GUI or minimal menu system.
<Ben64> depends what you want to do
<phangles> sometimes it seems like the screen is flipping itself to the left or right
<Swisscheese> Ben64 - basic things like adding users, installing things, viewing files. I'm uncomfortable learning CLI.
<Ben64> Swisscheese: well you have the system settings, the software center, and various other applications
<Swisscheese> Anything with a menu like A=Add user, L=List files, I=Install app...?
<th34lch3m1st> Hi all
<Ben64> ha, no
<Swisscheese> Must exist something between CLI and full linux GUI.
<Ben64> no
<th34lch3m1st> touchpad stopped working on my 16.04 laptop installation, but it works fine  with a live usb 19.04
<th34lch3m1st> I have tried: modprobe psmouse
<th34lch3m1st> xinput enable/disable touchpad id
<th34lch3m1st> Nothing works
<Nozzzle> hello, how can I sync calendar and contacts between two computers?
<th34lch3m1st> Now apt tell me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HdpdVZV5hr
<th34lch3m1st> "the following packages has unresolved dependencies...." xserver-xorg-input-synaptics depends on .....see my paste
<Ben64> th34lch3m1st: so install those
<th34lch3m1st> Ben64 If only I  knew the name of the package that contain them....
<Ben64> well xserver-xorg-core is xserver-xorg-core
<th34lch3m1st> Ben64 and xorg-input-abi-22
<Ben64> try one at a time
<th34lch3m1st> Ben64 synaptic doesn't find any xorg-inout-abi
<th34lch3m1st> *inout
<th34lch3m1st> *input
<Ben64> did you do xserver-xorg-core yet
<th34lch3m1st> Ben64 just a second
<th34lch3m1st> Ben64 synaptic has find: xserver-xorg-core-hwe-16.04 (installed version 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.1-16.04.2)
<th34lch3m1st> *has found
<Ben64> then you need the matching hwe synaptics
<th34lch3m1st> Ben64 searching for which pachage?
<Ben64> search for synaptics and install the one that matches your xserver-xorg
<th34lch3m1st> Ben64 https://imgur.com/a/FmuqMII
<bartden> hi, is it possible to allow installation of packages via apt-get as a non root user in a home folder?
<Mathisen> no
<oerheks> there is a discussion, that usually leads to nowhere .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/339/how-can-i-install-a-package-without-root-access
<oerheks> pip/pip3 could install python packages as user
<rory> bartden: there's not a simple, supported way. but depending on the package, you could get the .deb file, extract it, and copy various files?
<rory> oh it's mentioned in that link, sorry.
<bartden> yeah i have looked at linux-brew, snappy … but all are limiting
<bartden> and i want it to be straight forward for the end user ...
<oerheks> good luck, if you find a solution, let us know
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> what does this mean: dpkg: error processing package phpmyadmin (--configure):
<easyOnMe>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<easyOnMe> I have been struggling about this for the past two days and I have been having sleepless nights because of this
<easyOnMe> please need your advice
<IaMnEwHeRe> easyOnMe, it means an installation failed after post-install, why are you using dpkg in the first place, and not apt-* or apt?
<easyOnMe> I did use apt install
<IaMnEwHeRe> at post-install not fater, sry
<IaMnEwHeRe> ok
<easyOnMe> but for some reason after this error keeps on popping up that it was because of dpkg error
<easyOnMe> I have been installing and reinstalling and this error keeps on popping up
<easyOnMe> this has driven me nuts for the past two to three days in a row
<IaMnEwHeRe> apt-get purge phpmyadmin to get rid of any residue and then try to make a clean install again
<IaMnEwHeRe> other than that care to share some logs?
<easyOnMe> this is what I did too
<easyOnMe> many times
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H9gMh5ZH8D/
<IaMnEwHeRe> easyOnMe see /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.config: 88: /etc/dbconfig-common/phpmyadmin.conf: Include: not found
<IaMnEwHeRe> there is an include that is not found
<easyOnMe> IaMnEwHeRe: so shall I proceed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<marcoagpinto> hi blue1
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj*
<easyOnMe> I also strictly followed the advice from this website but to no avail: https://itsfoss.com/dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1/
<easyOnMe> IaMnEwHeRe: I mean how shall I proceed
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<IaMnEwHeRe> not all error-codes are equal or their reasons
<IaMnEwHeRe> I might be wrong but this looks like a phpmyadmin-problem and not a repository/package-manager-problem to me
<IaMnEwHeRe> The problem is that the config-file is not present, search for that particular file and you will find several entries, e.g. https://serverfault.com/questions/855565/installing-and-configuring-phpmyadmin-completely-through-a-shell-script
<IaMnEwHeRe> besides my advice is to get rid of phpmyadmin it is a glaring security-concern and learning the cli will only have benefits
<UndefinedIsNotAF> php sux, right?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> why PHP still exists?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Node.js FTW!
<IaMnEwHeRe> yeah right stop flamming,t here is no useless programming-language otherwise it would not be used
<UndefinedIsNotAF> people still uses Cobol, and its a known Crap
<IaMnEwHeRe> reasons might not be obvious but they are there, and my concern is not with phpmyadmin being php, but rather having a webinterface to your DB without sufficiant protection
<UndefinedIsNotAF> that is not an argument ia
<th34lch3m1st> le dipendenze non risolte è un errore fasullo, manca tutto lo stack xserver "non hwe", è ovvio che xserver-xorg-xinput-synaptic non le risolve....
<UndefinedIsNotAF> IaMnEwHeRe: people listen Dustep, and this is crap too... you see my point?
<IaMnEwHeRe> yeah I do you are a troll :D
<UndefinedIsNotAF> IaMnEwHeRe: im not :)
<UndefinedIsNotAF> IaMnEwHeRe: I'll be a troll if i sayed that Fedora > Ubuntu, which is obviously false
<UndefinedIsNotAF> did i sayed that? no. So im not a troll :)
<IaMnEwHeRe> th34lch3m1st, not everyone speaks italian, could you rephrase it in english?
<th34lch3m1st> IaMnEwHeRe I'm in both ubuntu channel, I just typed in the wrong one....and yes, you can use gtranslator too, like I do
<th34lch3m1st> because, you know, Italian is the mother of your telegraph language, no offence
<IaMnEwHeRe> well I cannot be bothered to translate from a language that is not supported in the channel I am in
<IaMnEwHeRe> and english is not my first language either, it has to do with etiquette and good manners
<th34lch3m1st> so don't bother
<th34lch3m1st> let it be
<IaMnEwHeRe> well, to put it nicely, you asking for help even in english I will ignore yo
<IaMnEwHeRe> u
<th34lch3m1st> like it is
<IaMnEwHeRe> just because of the nice person you are mate
<th34lch3m1st> I repeat, I have both channel open, I just typed in the wrong one
<th34lch3m1st> why bother translate in english if the message was for the italian one?
<IaMnEwHeRe> that is not my point, my point I also mistype, my point is goood manners and not arrogantly requiring/requesting people to translate this stuff, and then posing like you are the hottest person in town
<IaMnEwHeRe> because you suggested it
<IaMnEwHeRe> if you would have just said sry I mistyped, no problem
<th34lch3m1st> man, I think you need to lay more
<th34lch3m1st> no offence
<IaMnEwHeRe> nope, I am just fed up with people who think the world owns themm gratitude
<IaMnEwHeRe> because I cannot better describe how a post like this from you "IaMnEwHeRe I'm in both ubuntu channel, I just typed in the wrong one....and yes, you can use gtranslator too, like I do .... " comes about
<th34lch3m1st> then you will end up like Don Chisciotte
<IaMnEwHeRe> dunno who that is don't care
<th34lch3m1st> fighting the windmill
<IaMnEwHeRe> No I just watch the others burn, like I did with FB and the lot, and now they are all screaming and our data and I am just kicking back and laughing my ass off
<bindi> sounds like you two should fight in private instead of filling the channel with offtopic stuff
<th34lch3m1st> I'm not on FB
<th34lch3m1st> neither twitter
<th34lch3m1st> no instagram
<bindi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<th34lch3m1st> bindi you are right
<th34lch3m1st> but there's always someone that want put the dots on everything
<th34lch3m1st> relax people, relax
<th34lch3m1st> that said, have a nice day you all
<IaMnEwHeRe> Isn't there a way to ban people from ice?
<IaMnEwHeRe> irc sry, people become a nuisance lately, either they are trolls or because they have an ego to big for themselfs, or like me take offense to that.
<FurretUber> Hi, is there a way to make snaps work on 5.5 kernel? Currently, it just says "cannot self-bind mount /run/snapd/ns: Cannot allocate memory"
<oerheks> FurretUber, no.
<oerheks> wait for the offical release?
<oerheks> .. and really, RC1 .. ?   https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<FurretUber> OK... :/ I'm using drm-tip due to some upstream bug reports and snapd stopping working was unexpected
<easyOnMe>  /join #phpmyadmin
<qwebirc95665> Hello, i have 2 disks in my laptop a windows one and a ubuntu one (DUALBOOT) i wiped the windows one and now i cant boot in to ubuntu. i tried supergrub and was able to unlock the luke encryption and i am now in an emergency mode
<qwebirc95665> what do i have to do to boot in my ubuntu and why does that no longer work after i formated the windows disk?
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: do you hav a live usb/environment
<qwebirc95665> yes, it has currently supergrub on it
<qwebirc95665> or supergrub 2
<IaMnEwHeRe> qwerbirc95665 what has happened is that you proably wiped the disk with the bootloader/uefi-partition totally clean
<EriC^^> ok boo tit and type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" in the live usb
<qwebirc95665> nc getaddrinfos for host termbin.com port 9999 name or service not known. Warning not all space available to /dev/sdb appears to be ised, you can fix the GPT to use all space
<qwebirc95665> and now it tried to boot into ubuntu
<qwebirc95665> now i am back in emerency mode
<EriC^^> qwebirc95665: get internet connection on th elive usb
<qwebirc95665> does emergency mode support wifi?
<paolo-pr> hello. Sorry for the off-topic.  How do you call, in English,  something that tunes shapes?   "shapes tuner"   or "shape tuner" ?
<rory> paolo-pr: not appropriate here. try #ubuntu-offtopic. It's "shape tuner" though.
<Guest28735> Hi,
<coz_> hey
<Guest28735> Got a problem on 19.10 with visudo. %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL doesn't work.
<Guest28735> Any tips?
<Guest28735> ( It's not proceeded by anything )
<coz_> Guest28735, somone here does I am sure, I cant help with that issue, sorry. Just stk around ")ic
<rory> Guest28735: I think you have to log out and in for it to work
<Guest28735> coz_: will do. thx.
<coz_> no problem
<Guest28735> rory: I've rebooted.
<rory> Guest28735: sudo usermod -a -G sudo $USER
<Guest28735> rory: uid=1000(me) gid=1001(me) groups=1001(me),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),117(lpadmin),127(docker),1000(sambashare)
<Guest28735> rory: I am in the sudo group from the begining.
<qwebirc95665> i just wrote an iso image on a usb stick, now it is read only, how can i change that?  i tried remounting but:
<qwebirc95665> root@root:~# mount --options=remount,rw /media/myros/Qubes-R4.0.1-x86_64/
<qwebirc95665> mount: /media/root/Isoimage: cannot remount /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected.
<Guest28735> I belive I may have fixed the strange sudo issue by allowing write and adding NOPASSWD: line to 10-installer file in /etc/sudoers.d .
<Guest28735> Xorg is eating 99 cpu %. What's wrong?
<Guest28735> I am using 19.10. On the same version on Kubuntu this wasn't an issue so I guess it's something gnome related.
<Guest28735> Strange thing: it drops when I stop playing youtube video.
<Guest28735> One I play it again I am getting ~ 40% instantly on windowed and 99% on fullscreen.
<Guest28735> +the Web Content ( thx firefox ) around 40% so the cpu is sweating like a pig in souna. Not cool.
<ioria> Guest28735, what's your cpu ?
<elias_a> Where do pigs go to sauna (not souna) asks a Finn... :)
<elias_a> Guest28735: All cores or just one?
<Guest28735> elias_a: ah, been in Helsinki once and one can't stand more the 1 minute after the locals get into the souna and start to cranck the heat. If it's consuming 99% I would say it sits on a single core thou not sure. Any way to check in real time ( some top-kung-fu ) ?
<elias_a> Guest28735: Press key 1 while running top.
<Guest28735> elias_a: I know that. It shows per cpu load but I don't think it displays if a process is ustilizing one or more core if it's > 100% . Is it even possible ( or probable ) to use > 100% on a desktop and utilize two cores simultaneously?
<Guest28735> elias_a: ( got only 2 cores by the way )
<elias_a> Guest28735: This might be of help: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/146085/top-command-on-multi-core-processor
<elias_a> Guest28735: What processor is that? And are you using standard Ubuntu?
<Guest28735> elias_a: ah, tried the "irix" mode and got only one core so I guess it doesn't use more. I am using standard 19.10 desktop and the process is Xorg ( root is owner ).
<elias_a> Guest28735: If it is an old processor that might be the load you get using present desktop.
<Guest28735> elias_a: it's not cutting edge - i5-2520M ( x220 connected to egpu & external display ). But I do think thats cpu usage - I can see temp spikes along the Xorg process usage peaks.
<torontoyes> on ubuntu bionic beaver.. do I need to use snapd to instal "jq and aws-cli"
<ncuxo> Hello everybody
<ncuxo> Do I need something special except wine to run 3ds max and autocad
<elias_a> Guest28735: I cannot think of any reason for that behaviour.
<Guest28735> elias_a: k, thanks for the input nontheless.
<markweston> Hello. On Ubuntu 18.04.3 (LTS release, fresh install), the netbeans package is completely and utterly broken. Steps to reproduce: 1. Instll netbeans. 2. Create new default package. 3. See error: "unable to locate java.lang".
<rfm> torontoyes, awscli is in bionic/universe as a deb.  I don't know what "jq" is, can't help there.
<dngray[m]> is there a way to have a dark shell but also HighContrast on ie: ie https://i.imgur.com/fYSylAk.jpg high contrast is disabled HighContrastInverse set and https://i.imgur.com/L7hsyAr.png high contrast is enabled, HighContrast is set. I want the HighContrastInverted theme, but i want the Dark shell
<dngray[m]> if i turn high contrast on, everything goes black on white, if I disable it everything goes black on white
<lotuspsychje> !themes | dngray[m]
<ubottu> dngray[m]: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dngray[m]> if I change Applications in Gnome tweak tool to be HighContrastInverse I lose the dark theme on the shell
<lotuspsychje> dngray[m]: im using yaru-dark
<lotuspsychje> dngray[m]: you could try to check in dconf-editor
<dngray[m]> yeah i think i might have to do that
<dngray[m]> seems that inverse skin is somehow tied to the HIgh Contrast toggle
<dngray[m]> the person I am setting this up for requires black background, or dark as possible theme
<dngray[m]> tbh i think it would be better to have a HighContrastInverse scheme for the shell too
<torontoyes> jq is used to parse json files
<dngray[m]> lotuspsychje: maybe the solution would be for me to make a shell theme
<dngray[m]> yeah for some reason i can't use Yaru-dark shell with HighContrastInverse
<markweston> so yeah netbeans does not work on ubuntu
<AngelKde> markweston,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032030/netbeans-does-not-start-on-fresh-ubuntu-18-04-installation/1032096
<dngray[m]> ah seems what i want is this https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/10/how-to-get-dark-gnome-shell-menus-and.html
<lotuspsychje> ah, the extensions, good to know
<truexfan81> i've got a problem but i'm not sure this is the right place to ask for help with it, because it could also be a #mpv or #pulseaudio problem, so i'm not really sure where to ask for help
<truexfan81> i'm on ubuntu 19.10, trying to get mpv to bitstream audio over hdmi to my av receiver, result is no audio and a few errors in the terminal output, which is why i say it could be mpv or pulseaudio
<UndefinedIsNotAF> What is better plasma or gnome? thanks
<compdoc> gnome, but i use mate
<laerlingSAP> Good morning. Why does 'apt-cache rdepends x' list not only packages that depend on x, but also packages that break x and so on? That doesn't make any sense.
<laerlingSAP> E. g.: procps breaks open-vm-tools (<= (...)), but apt-cache rdepends open-vm-tools lists procps among others.
<alextee> hi, do ubuntu xx.04 packages generally work in xx.10, or do you need to make separate packages?
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i use ubuntu 18.04 lts
<mahdi_ja> and i can not find nautilus preferences menu.is this option deleted form ubuntu gnome
<BigBrothyr> how do I undo un/decorate? is there a key combination?
<BigBrothyr> found it. alt-space brings up the window options menu to undo it.
<solsTiCe> hi. so Ihave my windows vbox VM that is hammering my hdd (2nd drive). and chromium is unresponsive. wtf ! I always hated snap but thit is one more reason to hate it. I naver had problem with the old way using package. why is that f*** snap is unresponsive under heavy I/O ? and my /home is a bcache ...
<solsTiCe> is there any PPA with package for chromium ?
<solsTiCe> I am heading to building my own chromium package. f***
<solsTiCe> oh wait. I have a better idea. I will ditch ubuntu and get back to archlinux. bye bye ubuntu
<fbrier> I tried adding twa to the loader.conf, but it did not work. Do I need to install the twa driver? Where would I get it? Thank you.
<fbrier> The boot process shows the 3Ware BIOS executing, and lspci shows the 3Ware card, but kvpm doesn't show the drives,
#ubuntu 2019-12-15
<kreyren> how do i install QEMU on ubuntu
 * kreyren needs to run QEMU on docker image using ubuntu-disco and he's too lazy to fetch ubuntu in a stratum 
<kreyren> (mostly because his OS is hugged up to fetch ubuntu)
<ciphergoth> I just dug out an old laptop running Ubuntu 17.04 Zesty. I'd like to upgrade it to something newer, but I've followed the instructions on upgrading to 17.10, and I'm not seeing a prompt for a distro upgrade. Is that because 17.10 is EOL? What's my way forwards?
<ciphergoth> When I run "check-new-release-gtk" it offers me only a few small upgrades, which all fail to download.
<guiverc2> ciphergoth, yes 17.10 is EOL so that automatic upgrade path is gone too.  I'd recommend re-instal; maybe using 'something-else' without format; however 17.04 used Unity - 18.04 & later use GNOME is big changes have occurred and something-else (no format) may have less than ideal results; but I'd still use the no-format
<guiverc2> something else, no format & existing partitions will cause added packages to be noted, system dirs erased, install occurs, prior-added-packages are re-installed, you're asked to reboot - without touching user files providing you don't format; thus my suggestion ciphergoth
<ciphergoth> Is there a route without reinstalling? If I could just install 17.10, I could upgrade from there to 18.04 LTS and I'd be good
<guiverc2> you'd have to make it looked in old-releases.ubuntu.com (upgrade tools don't look there) for the upgrade - ie. re-code the upgrade code...
<guiverc2> (ie. a lot more work than re-install unless you know what you're doing)
<ciphergoth> I've pointed sources.list there, that has moved things forward a touch
<ciphergoth> hey wait, upgrades happen over http
<ciphergoth> all I need is a hosts entry
<ciphergoth> or could I use apt-get upgrade
<ciphergoth> apt full-upgrade?
<ciphergoth> It's a little bit hard for me to believe that Ubuntu have screwed the pooch quite that much. There has to be a way.
<guiverc2> ciphergoth, do-release-upgrade does more than a full-upgrade (there is order to packages upgrading; a full-upgrade may work, may not if for example python isn't upgraded in specific order...)
<guiverc2> You were using a non-LTS with 6-9 month upgrade cycle; you've missed the EOL for your upgrade path - the problem is all on you... use a LTS if you want/need a longer cycle
<akk> Be aware that upgrading from one EOL non-LTS to another EOL non-LTS is probably untested and may break in odd ways.
<ciphergoth> you are being funny
<ciphergoth> you left your laptop on the shelf too long it's on you
<guiverc2> 17.04 reached EOL in 2018-Jan; you had a further 9 months after that to do it... and you feel that's not longer enough??
<ciphergoth> I'm not actually going to argue about whether this should work :)
<guiverc2> you can try, if it fails you can always re-install as I've already suggested  (which is maybe 50% likely)
<akk> A reinstall is fast, easy and almost certain to give you a clean, working system. It seems like the obvious choice unless you really want to delve into the details of the upgrade mechanism.
<guiverc2> :) akk
<akk> I say that as someone who's spent countless hours pointlessly and stubbornly delving into details of things I could have done in an easier way. :)
<akk> (and I'm not calling ciphergoth stubborn, I'm calling myself that)
<ciphergoth> just another day of linux on the desktop :)
<ndroftheline> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 18.04 but there's a package, webcamoid, the version of which (8.1) instlaled is broken. an updated version (8.5) is available in 18.10. is there any way for me to install that package in my system?
<nszceta> lsusb is showing Bus 002 Device 016: ID 046d:c537 Logitech, Inc. USB Receiver but my mouse is not working. Linux 5.4.2-arch1-1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu, 05 Dec 2019 12:29:40 +0000 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nszceta> Any suggestions?
<ndroftheline> nszceta, is it one of those unifying receivers? you might need to perform an association in order for it to work.looks like Solaar is a package that might be useful? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/logitech-unifying-receiver-linux-solaar
<ndroftheline> @nszceta, https://askubuntu.com/questions/113984/is-logitechs-unifying-receiver-supported might be useful too
<nszceta> Logitech G602; Solaar says no devices found. I don't think its a unifying receiver. It seems simple.
<nszceta> Disregard; it may be a unifying receiver but I cannot know for sure. It came with my G602
<nszceta> How do I check this? "The kernel must have CONFIG_HIDRAW enabled."
<ndroftheline> nope, looks like g602 is not a unifying receiver. https://www.reddit.com/r/LogitechG/comments/2vz5ie/can_i_use_the_same_usb_reciever_with_the_g602/com9p9v/?context=8&depth=9
<nszceta> Either way, zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_HIDRAWCONFIG_HIDRAW=y
<nszceta> No Logitech Unifying Receiver device found
<nszceta> So I'm stumped :(
<ndroftheline> :grimace: i'm not sure how deep you want to get with this - i mean have you tried silly things like plugging the thing into other USB ports, removing all other USB devices and trying? are you sure the mouse has good batteries, does it work on other computers/operating s ystems?
<nszceta> I tried all the USB ports and the mouse works 100%
<nszceta> https://dpaste.org/RX7R/raw
<oerheks> nszceta, try #arch ?
<ndroftheline> it appears from other posts that the g602 "just works" with a few caveats about the fancy buttons
<nszceta> Right?! That's what I assume as well!
<oerheks> you are not running ubuntu, so ..?
<nszceta> Linux is Linux :D
<oerheks> no.
<ndroftheline> ...
<ndroftheline> how do i install an app from 18.10 if i'm running 18.04?
<ndroftheline> and/or can anybody else verify that webcamoid won't launch in 18.04? perhaps i should request a backport.
<oerheks> ndroftheline, don´t mix versions.
<oerheks> build it yourself? https://webcamoid.github.io/
<ndroftheline> i've tried, but the latest qt versions in 18.04 are too old to build it from source.
<oerheks> .. and 18.10 is EOL
<oerheks> so, i would build it, but current version for 18.04 got backported fixes IIRC
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webcamoid
<ndroftheline> neat! thanks (: i do have a few updates pending.
<ndroftheline> hm. now i'm fully up to date and webcamoid still segfaulting as described https://github.com/webcamoid/webcamoid/issues/142
<oerheks> .. running as root?
<ndroftheline> yes, exact same error message as described in the github issue
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hey
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so I am having a bit of difficulty managing my boot, it broke apt-get
<oerheks> fixed in 8.5.0 .. i see
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am following https://gist.github.com/ipbastola/2760cfc28be62a5ee10036851c654600
<nszceta> I am happy to report that my Logitech G602 is working great after a reboot. I forgot to reboot after a kernel upgrade. Rebooting solved my mysterious problem. Thanks all!
<oerheks> nszceta, good find!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the problem is sudo apt-get -f install fills up the boot partition
<ndroftheline> womp. webcamoid works ok in a fresh install of lubuntu 18.04. i must have broken something :/
<oerheks> ToAruShiroiNeko, run apt autoremove to get a clean boot  without unused kernels?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> apt-get is broken because boot is at 100%
<ToAruShiroiNeko> cant autoremove before -f ?
<oerheks> ToAruShiroiNeko, are you sure your /boot is just filled, not an error in the filesystem, RO,  that prevents apt?
<oerheks> 'mount'  could tell
<wedr_> Hmmmm....  Anyway to get a printer driver to stay working when upgrading from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS? Office printer driver from Canon lacked support for 16.10 and up, so I'm not even sure what to do at this point.
<wedr_> It's a big office, and no one is willing to put the $2,000 bill down for a new office printer.
<wedr_> :(
<oerheks> wedr_, and what canon printer is this? printer routine is pretty much improved with 18.04
<wedr_> oerheks, imageRunner 5750 series
<wedr_> oerheks, Yes, I agree, but the printer driver itself fails. It makes the printer print empty papers nonstop
<wedr_> on 18.04. Downgrading to 16.04, using the same process to setup printer drivers makes the printer work again
<oerheks> are you member of lpadmin?
<wedr_> No I'm not
<oerheks> ah, that is why, lpadmin is the printer group
<wedr_> yeah... I would love to report an issue there...
<oerheks> useradd -G lpadmin <user>
<oerheks> one could file a bug to canon, if that is where you got the driverpackage from
<SnooPyBK> Hola
<wedr_> oerheks, It needs to be an IT staff in our office.
<wedr_> As they have the licensing agreement and stuffs
<wedr_> more like, they have the account necessary to file a report and customer service stuffs.
<wedr_> So, I personally have sent an email to our IT staffs in charge, but nothing has happened.
<oerheks> if this is the fix, add it ?
<wedr_> I tried... no fix
<wedr_> Not even from Canon
<wedr_> IT staff didn't even get a response back from Canon
<wedr_> We're all redirected to use the CUPS
<wedr_> I have tried various methods of setting up the CUPS on Ubuntu 18.04, and nothing has happened except for paper jams and nonstop printing.
<mixfix41> wedr cups prints fine on my pc
<mixfix41> honestly depending on which OS you choose ubuntu is a lot easier to be using CUPS and DRIVERs then say another os
<mixfix41> which for face value makes sense
<mixfix41> just stick with hp they have awesome linux support
<mixfix41> or am i mistaken this isnt that issue
<ffs> My laptop is on 16.04 LTS. What is the most pain-free way to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu? I'm thinking 18.04.3.
<ffs> Through the update manager?
<mixfix41> likely
<mixfix41> isnt gnome your desktop or bad assumption
<ffs> xfce
<mixfix41> u could go back to wayland gnome (is 1 i use) and yea PM upgrade
<mixfix41> tho prefereably this is how these distros do it
<ffs> Is that closer to Gnome 2 or Gnome Shell?
<ffs> Basically I hate everything that happened to Gnome since v3 came out.
<mixfix41> i have to say default gnome that is the OOB on the ubuntu system or a more 'fuller' system
<ffs> I'll stick with xfce for now. Maybe I'll go back to mate at some point.
<mixfix41> honestly you would but if you just cleanse that you would be left with something that someone is choosing to do it
<wedr_> mixfix41, I'm using HP laptop as we speak. :/
<wedr_> mixfix41, THe issue isn't the HP laptop, it's more of our office printer driver isn't supported for 16.10 and up
<ffs> Regarding Gnome 3, Torvalds has a nice quote "The developers have apparently decided that it's 'too complicated' to actually do real work on your desktop, and have decided to make it really annoying to do"
<mixfix41> well be honest this is a work machine work the linux walk throughs set up arch linux on your box and dont mess with it and cups never screws up
<mixfix41> all i got to say or can mention since i know if ubuntu package that disrupted whatever theres a lot of research you would have to ask another person
<wedr_> mixfix41, Too bad, I can't use Arch Linux, as IT staff restricted this
<mixfix41> ubuntu sounds fun tho
<wedr_> Ubuntu is already decent as is.
<mixfix41> well maybe just have fun and figure out the ubuntu bugger
<mixfix41> my info stands valid as restricting distros for acups server????
<mixfix41> so you cant even use a raspberry pi lame*
<wedr_> no, it's not restricting
<wedr_> I don't want to lose my dev environment setup I had painstakingly configured on Ubuntu
<mixfix41> just do it boringly and duplicate it
<wedr_> eh, I rather not
<mixfix41> ill agree at this point but hey thought to mention
<wedr_> yep
<mixfix41> funny thing i keep thinking of ditching my desktop but thats an attitude that grew on its own
<alkisg> Hi, I'm on 18.04 and I want to get the source of e.g. ipxe *from 20.04*. What's the easiest way to do that?
<alkisg> E.g. I can manually download it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipxe/1.0.0+git-20190109.133f4c4-0ubuntu2, but maybe there's an easier way...
<tomreyn> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<alkisg> tomreyn: ok, 19.10 then :)
<alkisg> It's not specific to any series; it's a question for a command line tool, like rmadison. Maybe apt  source, or dpkg-source, or some internal ubuntu-devel tool
<tomreyn> apt source should work easily.
<alkisg> It would require me to add the 19.10 repositories in my apt sources
<alkisg> While e.g. rmadison doesn't require that
<tomreyn> rmadison is an informational utility which receives information from a web interface, it is not a source code download utility.
<alkisg> Right, that's why it's not the correct one, and I'm asking for another one :)
<alkisg> I think it's one of this list: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/all/ubuntu-dev-tools/filelist
<alkisg> Maybe /usr/bin/pull-lp-source
<tomreyn> you canalso use https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/eoan/ipxe
<alkisg> Yeah I think that's the one... pull-lp-source ipxe focal
<Aison> any idea why radvd.service is not startable by systemctl? I always get the message: radvd.service: Failed to set up mount namespacing: Stale file handle
<Aison> but when I start in console directly, there is not probljem: radvd -C /etc/radvd.conf -n
<gregor3000> because Kubuntu channel is slow...: Hello i need help for a build for light gaming/video editing. i plan to pack it with 16Gb ram and use some new components form the old machine. but i cant' decide on the GPU. options i came down with Ryzen 5 2600 + nvidia 1050 ti, nvidia 1650 or any other AMD card; or Radeon vega 11 (on ryzen 2400G). from what i read, AMD cards (550, 560, 570) need more power and their performance is still weaker than
<gregor3000> nvidia. i would liek to keep the wattage down as well as price. for some reason their price is the same here as nvidias or higher. OS will be Kubuntu (preferably LTS). current monitor is old with VGA cable and max resolution 1680x1050. might change it within next 2 years. depending on financial situation.
<gregor3000> importantly  - easy to install and use (plug and play vs plug and pray and fix and...) :-)
<circuitbone> https://ubuntu.com/aws/pro groan
<tomreyn> gregor3000: hardware discussions are maybe better placed in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware. generally, ubuntu can work with either amd or nvidia hardware, and should you choose nvidia hardware, their proprietary drivers can also be made to work.
<gregor3000> tomreyn: thank you. i will go to offtopic or post on forums. i didn't know we have offtopic here as well.
<tomreyn> amd drivers are open source for the most part (there is a proprietary addon if you need to do calculations for specific applications on the graphics card)
<tomreyn> thanks
<xormor> why? using rkhunter --check -X : "usr/bin/lwp-request [ Warning ]"
<xormor> also: "Checking for suspicious (large) shared memory segments   [ Warning ]"
<tomreyn> please do a web search, those can be false positives
<xormor> tomreyn, I Googled them. They were false positives.
<xormor> tomreyn, I worked as a server sysadmin (WWW servers) on Red Hat with Apache 2 and even tried a Mandrake Linux with Apache 2 in 2004 Spring as a part of my schooling, but I am an amateur in what the "innards" of computer systems are and do. I am mostly an end user even though I can program some C and C++ and x86 and am64 assembly. And I know the basic functions of the systems I use, like Debian and/or Ubuntu.
<xormor> tomreyn, I am mostly a guitarist.
<xormor> tomreyn, UNIX-like systems like GNU are *huge*. I think I cannot learn in my lifetime everything that happens inside a PC computer.
<Aison> for what is the /core file good for?
<schwetzy> @circuitbone Just another way of fleecing the end user
<Aison> ok, looks like samba crahed here, thefore /core contains crash report or something like that
<eraserpencil> hey, so i'm trying to redirect /dev/video0 as /dev/camera_front or /dev/camera_back.  I can't use udev rules because the cameras i am using are identical as far as udevadm is concerned. my current soln is to symlink from the /dev/v4l/by-path/ to /dev/camera_front. My issue is, this symlink dosent persist between reboots.
<eraserpencil> is there a better way to achieve what i want?
<Deknos> you could write a udev rule which creates the symlink? :)
<estan> hi all. trying to boot ubuntu install iso under QEMU with qemu-system-x86_64 -show-cursor -enable-kvm -M q35 -smp 2 -m 4G -net nic,model=virtio -net user,hostfwd=tcp::2222-:22 -vga virtio -display sdl,gl=on -boot d -cdrom (with QEMU built from Git master with virglrenderer support).
<estan> but just getting a black screen after the bootsplash (the graphical environment is not starting).
<estan> the same command boots debian-live-10.2.0-amd64-kde.iso and openSUSE-Leap-15.1-KDE-Live-x86_64-Snapshot9.166-Media.iso without problem, so i suspect it's something ubuntu specific.
<estan> anyone had luck with booting the 18.04 iso with qemu+virgl?
<estan> err, qemu-system-x86_64 -show-cursor -enable-kvm -M q35 -smp 2 -m 4G -net nic,model=virtio -net user,hostfwd=tcp::2222-:22 -vga virtio -display sdl,gl=on -boot d -cdrom ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso is the command i'm trying (forgot to mention the ISO).
<estan> i'll try the kubuntu image and see if it makes a difference.
<estan> seems to have the same problem as the ubuntu image.
<estan> will try the 19.10 ubuntu iso.
<ubuntu`test> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.4.3-050403-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.1
<ubuntu`test>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
<ubuntu`test> Graphics:  Device-1: Intel Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] driver: i915 v: kernel
<ubuntu`test>            Device-2: NVIDIA GM107 [GeForce 940MX] driver: N/A
<ubuntu`test>            Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.6 driver: modesetting,nvidia unloaded: fbdev,nouveau,vesa
<ubuntu`test>            resolution: 1920x1080~60Hz
<ubuntu`test> work
<erkana> Hi, is there any way to force suspend when under x percent battery on Gnome (19.10)
<eraserpencil> Deknos: yea, but i cant find anything from udevadm that would bind the rules
<eraserpencil> or atleast something identifiable
<estan> okay, 19.10 iso booted fine. so seems it's 18.04 specific. if anyone has gotten 18.04 to boot under qemu/virgl, give me a shout.
<Deknos> with lspci/lshw/lsusb you should be able to find something which binds it to /dev/video0 ?
<Deknos> and do a ls -l /dev/video0. usually it is a symlink to a certain pci/usb id further down in /dev
<eraserpencil> yea
<eraserpencil> Deknos: i traced it to /dev/v4l/by-path ... ... ...
<eraserpencil> so i used that path to create it symlink
<eraserpencil> but that symlink dosent persist between reboot
<Deknos> yes, of course. you did try https://askubuntu.com/questions/783357/create-a-symlink-in-dev-using-etc-udev-rules did you? it WILL NOT persist. but if your hardware is recognized, after an udevadm trigger the symlink should be created, if you write the udev rule (minus potential but not likely bugs)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bboysil> HI, is this a proper place for kernel related questions?
<lotuspsychje_> bboysil: we usually focus on ubuntu support issues, so if its related, shoot
<bboysil> it's a bit specific, about the CSF scheduler
<bboysil> and the nature of some paramaters
<lotuspsychje_> bboysil: about ubuntu mainline kernels or the linux kernel in general?
<bboysil> linux kernel in general
<Chunkyz> Try ##linux
<lotuspsychje_> bboysil: try ##linux or #kernel then
<Budgii> Hi, does anyone use pivpn/openvpn?
<Chunkyz> Budgii: wrong channel
<BluesKaj> Budgii, do you mean PIA vpn?
<Chunkyz> No.
<BluesKaj> Chunkyz, if so i can help over at ##linux
<Chunkyz> It's not.
<Chunkyz> Google is your friend.
<Chunkyz> PiVPN is a port of openvpn.
<Chunkyz> For... Raspberry pis
<BluesKaj> ok rpi
<cluelessperson> I upgraded from Ubuntu 19.04 to 19.10, and so far I have not encountered links killing my browsers
<tinker> Hi! I have an issue with WebDav. I can mount OneDrive according to the manual https://winscp.net/eng/docs/guide_microsoft_onedrive  but when I try `sudo mount.davfs https://d.docs.live.net/F0XXXXXXXXXXXXX ./testdir -o rw` I constantly get error `mount.davfs: Mounting failed.
<tinker>  302 Found`
<tinker> I use davfs2 deb package for mount.davfs.
<melatonina> Since I updated to 19.10 I'm experiencing QEMU/KVM screen freezes. Is this a known problem?
<melatonina> Both host and gues are Ubunto 19.10
<melatonina> Ubuntu
<tomreyn> tinker: you probably need follow_redirect=1 , see https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/davfs2.conf.5.html
<tomreyn> melatonina: which video driver and display are you using?
<tinker> tomreyn, same result. (I've added line `follow_redirect 1` to /etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf). Is there a way to change User-agent and other http headers in davfs2 queries?
<melatonina> tomreyn: these intermittent freezes happen only in the virtual machine, when I play videos, from different sources, including YouTube. I can move around the window containing the video player but I cannot interact with the content of that window, during playback. I'm checking the video driver.
<melatonina> tomreyn: the host video driver is "nvidia"
<melatonina> tomreyn: I'm not sure that can be the cause since this happens in the guest system, and only playing videos.
<bboysil> what are the defult cgroups on ubuntu?
<bboysil> I just installed a fresh kubuntu 19.10
<bboysil> and I'm trying to figure out how sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/cpu.cfs_period_us is used.. if it's used
<tomreyn> tinker: looks like they (onedrive) don't just use webdav but a protocol extension for authentication. you can maybe work around it as discussed at https://savannah.nongnu.org/bugs/?52224#comment0 and https://shui.azurewebsites.net/2018/01/13/mount-onedrive-for-business-on-headless-linux-vps-through-webdav/ (this article is about onedrive for business but it seems to be the same / similar authentication on different domains for the end user
<tomreyn> service). or just use rclone instead.
<tomreyn> melatonina: i was wondering about the qemu graphics driver and display rather.
<melatonina> tomreyn: cheching them
<melatonina> checking
<melatonina> tomreyn: Video Model "QXL" 16 MiB, then there is Spice server
<tinker> tomreyn, but I've tested this manual https://winscp.net/eng/docs/guide_microsoft_onedrive  and it works without auth cookies. My doubts are that MS server somehow distinguishes WinSCP WebDAV and davfs2 WebDAV. My guess is in headers. Anyway, that's for the assistance.
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm on Kubuntu, so I'm not sure if asking here is any help. Anyhow, I'm on 19.10 and I can't seem to activate any nvidia-drivers. The System settings-window always reverts back to the Nouveau-driver. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<ducasse> Mrokii: try 'sudo ubuntu-drivers install'
<tomreyn> melatonina: do you have opengl support enabled for the spice display? the arch wiki lists available graphics acceleration options: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/QEMU/Guest_graphics_acceleration
<Mrokii> ducasse: Thanks, I'll try.
<tomreyn> Mrokii: if you installed nvidia drivers by downloading them from nvidia.com manually you may want to remove those before you do the above
<Mrokii> tomreyn: I didn't, but thanks.
<melatonina> tomreyn: opengl acceleation requires virtio. I'll try and switch video driver
<melatonina> tomreyn: nothing changed after switching to virtio with 3d acceleration enabled
<Mrokii> ducasse: That has installed the 335-drivers, but using "sudo lshw -C display" still tells me that Nouveau is used ("       configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<Mrokii> Any other ideas?
<ducasse> Mrokii: did you reboot?
<Mrokii> ducasse: No I didn't. Do I have to? I thought it would be activated without rebooting.
<ducasse> Mrokii: no, you need to reboot to load the new driver
<Mrokii> ducasse: Okay, thanks, I'll try. Brb, hopefully...
<BluesKaj> one can get the nvidia driver in system settings>hardware>driver manager on Kubuntu
<Mrokii> ducasse: Thanks that helped. Silly mistake by me, not rebooting.
<ducasse> Mrokii: success?
<Mrokii> ducasse: Yep.
<ducasse> Mrokii: great, now enjoy your new install :)
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: That's what I tried, and as I didn't get any message about needing to reboot I was confused why it always switched back to Nouveau.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, also, one can get the nvidia driver in system settings>hardware>driver manager on Kubuntu
<Mrokii> ducasse: Thanks. :-)
<franzo> I have a problem with the software store in Ubuntu. I am trying to download programs but I get the message: You do not have permission to install software. I did not have any problem in the past. Sometimes I get: please access to snap store.. and I am registered and logged in ubuntu One.. someone could help?
<franzo> I changed my DE to xfce recently
<melatonina> tomreyn: the problem seems to be related to Chrome. Using YouTube on Firefox works just fine.
<akik> i have an imac with dual boot macos high sierra and ubuntu 18.04.3. something in ubuntu makes the efi boot ubuntu by default. i can change it back with "efibootmgr -o 0080,0000" but how can i stop ubuntu modifying the boot order?
<jeremy31> akik: That should only happen after an update to grub from the repos
<leftyfb> akik: https://superuser.com/a/1355803
<leftyfb> found on google by searching for "ubuntu stop grub updating efi"
<akik> leftyfb: ok testing. thanks
<akik> need to install grub-efi-amd64 first(?)
<leftyfb> akik: it might not be installed on your imac?
<akik> leftyfb: it wasn't
<leftyfb> apt list --installed |grep grub-efi
<leftyfb> installing it might not make a difference if your machine isn't using it
<leftyfb> akik: this might be a mac-specific problem that I cannot help with
<akik> leftyfb: it didn't fix the problem. i reboot ubuntu and get grub first and not macos boot
<EriC^^> akik: you can disable entries
<EriC^^> akik: what's the output of "sudo efibootmgr -v" currently?
<akik> i want macos as default and then boot ubuntu by pressing the option key
<rafaelcenteio> Hi there. I'm using Ubuntu Budgie 18.04. Ctrl-c, Ctrl-V, Ctrl-x and Ctrl-z aren't working in any application. Xev doesn't even catches the combination.
<rafaelcenteio> catch*
<EriC^^> akik: sudo efibootmgr -A -b <ubuntu boot number>
<EriC^^> akik: that should disable the entry
<leftyfb> rafaelcenteio: tried booting from a standard ubuntu live usb? Maybe your ctrl key isn't working correctly? (mine is iffy and I have to hold it down hard)
<EriC^^> akik: to enable it back, sudo efibootmgr -a -b <ubuntu boot number>
<akik> EriC^^: that's 'a' solution but not really
<rafaelcenteio> letfyfb, thanks for the answer. It's probably not the case since the ctrl key is working correctly with the other combinations.
<akik> how can i stop ubuntu from messing with the efi boot order?
<akik> EriC^^: here's the efibootmgr -v https://pastebin.com/raw/nPE7uEvw
<EriC^^> akik: well, as mentioned to you it should only be able to mess it if it runs grub-install somehow, usually after a grub update, so you could make a hold on that package to forbid updates
<EriC^^> akik: if it's resetting without updates, it might be that your bios is switching them, or did you try only booting into macos several times and it never switches til you boot into ubuntu?
<akik> EriC^^: i'll try booting into macos multiple times. it always changes it to ubuntu when i boot ubuntu
<akik> EriC^^: so booting to macos works as i want. it's kept as the default. it's only when i boot ubuntu, it changes the boot order to ubuntu (0000) first, macos (0080) second
<akik> it's almost as the windows installer overwriting the mbr
<jeremy31> akik: https://askubuntu.com/a/1045471
<akik> jeremy31: did you read my last messages? the macos boots as i want
<akik> i boot ubuntu, and it changes the boot order so that on restart i get ubuntu again
<jeremy31> akik: are there any options there to lock it so Ubuntu can't change the boot order
<akik> that's what i want to know also :)
<akik> i'll check it out. thanks
<jeremy31> akik: This shows a picture with an option to lock it to prevent changes https://apple.stackexchange.com/a/38575
<akik> jeremy31: macos is already the default. where does it say that will lock the selection?
<jeremy31> akik this was part of one answer "If you press and hold the Control key during this step, your selection is saved in Startup Disk preferences, so it persists until you change it."
<akik> i give up. have to come back to this some other day
<EriC^^> akik: there's always the disable option
<akik> EriC^^: i'll probably create a script/service to always set the boot order when i boot ubuntu
<jwr123> .
<jwr123> hello? just wondering if i registered correctly
<nanu> I am trying to buidl a snap package where the I need to copy the gui copied the gui to the excuted bin or  at least into the snap package. How can i do that
<nanu> ?
<noudle> can someone help me getting xfce started over ssh? usecase: i have a pi hooked up to the tv and want to start xfce4 on the pi over ssh withou the need to go there, plugin a usb keyboard and type "startxfce4"
<franzo> I have a problem with the software store in Ubuntu. I am trying to download programs but I get the message: You do not have permission to install software. I did not have any problem in the past. Sometimes I get: please access to snap store.. and I am registered and logged in ubuntu One.. someone could help?
<noudle> doing this over ssh seems to be not that easy tho
<noudle> getting "no screens found(EE)"
<Linzeestomp> Anyone got suggestions for installing ubuntu while using nvidia gfx cards?
<ikonia> what's wrong with the normal install routine
<jeremy31> Might need compatibility mode, install third party drivers and software
<Linzeestomp> Well, Ive not tried installing yet -- ive only booted from the usb device and the usb devices hangs at the loading screen when not using safe graphics mode
<Linzeestomp> Im on safe graphics mode now
<Linzeestomp> but i also wanna game on the system so a generic just make it work driver isnt exactly ideal..
<Linzeestomp> ultimately, i just wanna be able to install it and NOT end up with a black screen when I go to boot for the first time off of the ssd
<Linzeestomp> !nickserv
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Linzeestomp> ah there it is
<Linzeestomp> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Linzeestomp> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Linzeestomp> Cool bot :D
<tomreyn> !msgbot > Linzeestomp
<ubottu> Linzeestomp, please see my private message
<ikonia> Linzeestomp: just install ubuntu using safe mode
<ikonia> that doesn't mean the install will run in safemode
<Linzeestomp> That is exactly my point though -- how am I gonna get back into the OS after installing if it doesnt go into safe mode and my graphics card currently only works with it in safe mode?
<tomreyn> by booting into safe graphics mode or recovery
<Linzeestomp> how would I do that during boot?
<Linzeestomp> I'm an absolute noob with this yo -- dont let me knowing how to login to irc for knowing my way around linux xD
<compdoc> what graphics card?
<jeremy31> Linzeestomp: press a key during boot to get options
<Linzeestomp> "A" key?
<tomreyn> the same way you'd do it after installation, by choosing the failsafe graphics option (if available) or the recovery option (will be available) from the grub menu. you'll need to bring up the grub menu by hitting escape repeatedly or holding down shift during boot
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Linzeestomp> Ok -- sounds simple enough. Here goes -- thanks for assistance
<arakash> Hi everyone. I'm in need of help. I used xrandr to set a custom resolution but after rebooting I can't log in to the desktop (freezes). How can I reset the settings? I tried googling to no avail. Thanks in advance.
<akk> xrandr only sets settings for the current session, doesn't remember it, so I'm guessing you saved the new resolution somewhere besides just running xrandr once.
<arakash> akk: i put xrandr commands in my  .profile and I tried removing it but it's not working
<arakash> Oh. It works. I just had to fully reboot
<arakash> I wonder why the custom resolution works fine until I reboot though
<lufi> hi. Just want to ask. why is my dns pointed to 127.0.0.53? Is that a valid server?
<leftyfb> lufi: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<lufi> leftyfb: doesnt show anything
<leftyfb> lufi: In newer versions of ubuntu, there's a local DNS caching server running (resolveconf/systemd-resolved) which gets looked up first then passes on queries to your actual DNS server
<lufi> so this local caching server is 127.0.0.53?
<leftyfb> correct
<lufi> then the dns server defaults to the gateway?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> that's not a thing
<leftyfb> lufi: what version of ubuntu is this?
<lufi> 19
<lufi> 19.04
<leftyfb> lufi: Are you having trouble resolving domains?
<lufi> not really. I'm just wondering how it does resolve the hostnames in my local network
<lufi> when I tried nslookup it says it uses 127.0.0.53
<leftyfb> ah, then in that case, your local router might set your gateway ip as the DNS server
<lufi> I see. so it's the router then. so basically if there is no dns server set locally, ubuntu will use what the router has set?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> lufi: if no DNS server ip address is provided by your DHCP server or static network config, then you do not have a resolver.
<tomreyn> on ubuntu desktop, unless you specify resolvers on the network manager connection profile, dhcp is used for configuration, which is a way for autoconfiguring network devices in a LAN. in small office / home environments you'll usually have a router / internet gateway which also provides network configuration to systems on the LAN via DHCP, configuring itself as a resolver and acting as that.
<leftyfb> lufi: your router sets it's ip address (assuming it's the gateway) as both the gateway and the DNS server
